#kubuntu 2005-11-21
<chx> I knows this is stupid, but is there a way to read Acrobat ebooks on kubuntu?
<crimsun> sure
<crimsun> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<chx> acroread does not support ebooks on linux
<chx> next idea?
<crimsun> ...it doesn't?
<chx> crimsun: I was unable to make it work
<crimsun> using the version in multiverse?
<chx> ii  acroread                              7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1
<crimsun> hmm
<chx> very strange
<nalioth> crimsun: fyi, i built the 3.4.2 tree from hoary and dont have the multiple select problem with it
<chx> one store, vault, says "Linux and Unix users: The default download version of Vault guides can be used with Adobe Reader 7.0, which is compatible with Linux and Unix."
<chx> i am trying acroread-plugins
<arcanistherogue> how do you cahnge the login screen?  I don't like the default kubuntu one.
<pupil> I need to reinstall the kde that came with kubuntu,. how do i that?
<Riddell> arcanistherogue: edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<arcanistherogue> Riddell: k, ill check htis out
<pupil> How do I reinstall the kde that came with kubuntu?
<Riddell> pupil: apt-get remove libqt3-mt && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<pupil> and where should I do that from ?
<fatejudger> !javadebs
<ubotu> methinks javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<pupil> Riddell, where should I do that from,. because I am in xfce4 right now
<arcanistherogue> Riddell: eh... how do i edit this? O_o  I opened it in nano, but what should I edit? I dont like the look entirely, I liked 5.04's much much better
<Riddell> pupil: command line
<Riddell> arcanistherogue: edit the theme line
<pupil> in the konsole?
<arcanistherogue> Riddell: gotcha.
<arcanistherogue> pupil:  yup
<arcanistherogue> pupil well if you are in XFCE just right click and hit terminal
<pupil> arcanistherogue, I'm just hoping it doesn't affect xfce4
<arcanistherogue> pupil it shouldnt, i have XFCE, GNOME, and KDE installed
<arcanistherogue> pupil:  and icewm and enlightenment, and i think flux and black box
<pupil> arcanistherogue, I
<arcanistherogue> pupil i fool around with the packages all the time and it odenst do anything bad.
<pupil> arcanistherogue, I am not reffering to the number of window mangers,. I am reffering to uninsttalling kde when I am running xfce4
<sorush20> anyone here using creative Zen micro drive with ubuntu etc/
<sorush20> ?
<arcanistherogue> pupil:  yeah, i meant that.  I fool around with them (installing, removing) all the time. as long as no libraries are shared it should do poo
<_roy> hey if i want to open/install an exe...I have to get a whole windows commercial environment like win4lin etc?
<arcanistherogue> no
<arcanistherogue> _roy: use WINE or Cedega if it is a game
<_roy> if its not a game.....
<arcanistherogue> _roy: I'm not too experienced with either, but google is your friend
<_roy> like if its a program
<_roy> o ok
<arcanistherogue> _roy, sorry i mean WINE if it isnt and cedega if it is
<_roy> o
<_roy> alright.. also kopete crashes as sson as  itype my first letter in a conversation ( im using AIM protocol)
<_roy> soon*
<arcanistherogue> _roy:  I never liked kopete, not stable IMO
<arcanistherogue> _roy: well, not stable enough.  nearly nothing is stable ;).  Just use gaim
<arcanistherogue> _roy:  there is a package you can install to make gtk2 apps loook nice in qt, i forgot its name
<_roy> arcanistherogue: i use gaim bhiut it looks so plain and gnome looking, u know, thats the reason I have KDe, since gnome is so ugly IMO
<_roy> KDE*
<fatejudger> Riddell: I don't mean to pester, but is there a timeframe as to when the all the KDE RC1 packages will be available?
<Riddell> fatejudger: what are you missing?
* Riddell has no problem with pestering
<nalioth> Riddell: you never answer my questions.
<Riddell> nalioth: what's your question?
<slow-motion> n8
<arcanistherogue> _roy: meh... tough nuts :/
<Le_Chat> quit
<nalioth> Riddell: i asked you a question yesterday and you never answered it. i dont remember the question. probably because i built kdebase_3.4.2 so i could use a konq that worked
<fatejudger> Riddell: The rest of the KDE RC1 packages, it says that the rest would be compile over the weekend
<fatejudger> *compiled
<Riddell> fatejudger: they're all up now except kdesdk, kdewebdev and kdevelop
<fatejudger> Riddell: oh ok
<fatejudger> Riddell: I thought there would be more repos
<fatejudger> Riddell: I guess I'll apt-get upgrade then, thanks :D
<Riddell> nalioth: sorry, I must have missed it, or been busy or something
<fatejudger> Riddell: oh and by the way, I'm not sure that arts bug is present anymore, contrary to what it says on the wiki
<nalioth> Riddell: i'll find malone and search and/or add my bugs
<Riddell> fatejudger: it shouldn't be
<fatejudger> Riddell: well there was an arts problem on Beta 2
<fatejudger> Riddell: and someone posted it as an RC1 bug as well
<nalioth> Riddell: can you multiple select in 3.5rc1 konq filemanager?
<nalioth> Riddell: with the ctrl key?
<fatejudger> nalioth: you could always do that
<Riddell> nalioth: I can yes
<fatejudger> nalioth: I have Beta 2 on here and can do it
<Riddell> fatejudger: I rebuild arts without visibility which should have fixed it
<fatejudger> Riddell: ok, cool, I'll upgrade my desktop to KDE 3.5 RC1 then
<nalioth> i upgraded to breezy and had no multiple select with ctrl key and mouse
<fatejudger> I can't wait until they fix the gstreamer problems, that's basically the only thing left that I've had problems with
<nalioth> so i downgraded to 3.4.2
<fatejudger> xine is just so much more reliable...
<mianos2k> hi there
<mianos2k> little prob here
<_mrmarcel> hi
<mianos2k> in kde, i right klick on a *.deb - where is the kubuntu package menu - ? yesterday it was there
<mianos2k> strange?
<fatejudger> is someone going to host the !javadebs on a reliable server?
<fatejudger> ever since the main one went down I haven't been able to get java
<bimberi> fatejudger: blackdown (1.4) is available in multiverse
<bimberi> fatejudger: also, javadebs has changed recently ...
<bimberi> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<nalioth> why is there not a i386-smp kernel?
<fatejudger> I'm getting this error when "apt-get update"-ing -> "W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<fatejudger> I'm thinking I should clear all of my keys in apt-key and then reload only the needed ones?
<nalioth> !gpgerr
<ubotu> If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* (Yes, you will get some 'is a directory' messages, that's fine) then wait 10 minutes and retry.
<mianos2k> anyone an idea?
<gupta> Is it a bad idea to remove language-english-en? Doesn't matter if aspell or office breaks.
<gupta> Is it a bad idea to remove language-english-en? Doesn't matter if aspell or office breaks.
<tgwj> hi ! I have a logitech keyboard with special keys for WWW, volume etc. how do I configure these in kde ?
<neko> you'll be wanting lineak IIRC
<fatejudger> nalioth: thanks
<bnD> can someone let me know the command to upgrade my kernel from 386 to 686?
<tgwj> neko: lineak looks interesting, though not too active ;-) I would use KHotkeys, but It doesn't seam to like non-standard keys. gnome has lovely support for spacial keyboards...
<nalioth> bnD: use adept and pick it to install
<tgwj> oh active after all... confusing screenshots 
<Delvien> this is frustrating.
<bnD> nalioth, thanks
<Delvien> can anyone tell me how to fix this ?http://pastebin.com/431086
<bnD> anyone know how to turn down touchpad sensitivity or disable touchpad clicking?
<Hobbsee> bnD: check in kcontrol, mouse
<neko> I think the main problem with lineak under kubuntu atm is something to do with a varsion mismatch in the repositries or something, so you can't actually use the setup utilities
<Delvien> long time no see Hobbsee
<bnD> Hobbsee, thank ye
<Hobbsee> hey Delvien :)
<Riddell> Delvien: install kde headers
<Hobbsee> bnD: no problems
<neko> I haven't gotten to look too far into that myself though - too busy wondering why the hell X keeps freezing when I'm using nvidia's drivers
<Delvien> Riddell what are the names?
<bnD> Hobbsee, didnt see it there, but thanks :)
<Hobbsee> bnD: advanced tab :P
<bnD> Hobbsee, which option in advanced would relate to that? maybe im confused ;)
<nalioth> Delvien: kde-devel
<Hobbsee> bnD: double click interval will change the time it takes to double click - that's probably a start
<bnD> problem is that it isnt double clicking, its single clicking
<Delvien> nalioth ah, those musta gotten clammed when i accidently uninstalled KDE :P
<bnD> for instance while navigating menus, it will click an item i am trying to pass
<bnD> [;
<Hobbsee> bnD: general tab, the bit about icons
<Hobbsee> is automatically select icons checked?
<bnD> nope
<bnD> i dont mind the current behavior, i just dont want it to click from the touchpad, rather than the left mouse button
<bnD> its not that its necessarily running things, but its single clicking different windows, etc
<bnD> while im trying to navigate
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<bnD> Hobbsee, google's telling me i need 'ksynaptics' touchpad driver, and that i will then have a touchpad selection under peripherals :)
<bnD> so im gonna see how that works out
<bnD> ;)
<Hobbsee> bnD: ah...that could be useful
<dmlinux> what does all this mean http://pastebin.com/431100?
<kubuntu_guy> gudmorning
<Hobbsee> hey kubuntu_guy 
<_roy> whats the easiest way to install mplayer on kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !mplayer
<ubotu> hmm... mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto.  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Hobbsee> that way?
<kubuntu_guy> Guys I already setup my samba server Im using kubuntu, MY win98 are able to log in my samba but my problem is my win2k machine and xp machine, what will I use for the username to be able to join my win2k machine
<_roy> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page,...........
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> fixing it...
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<kubuntu_guy> hi hobbsee
<kubuntu_guy> hobbsee have you try the samba in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Hobbsee> kubuntu_guy: only accessing an XP machine, not getting the XP to access my kubuntu
<_roy> Hobbsee: mplayer doesnt show up in adept
<_roy> if it was that easy i wudnt of asked
<Hobbsee> _roy: apt-cache search mplayer
<Hobbsee> close adept first
<Hobbsee> assuming you have multiverse repos enabled
<nalioth> _roy: no, you need to search for mplayer (there is no mplayer, it's mplayer-586 or mplayer-powerpc)
<Sonny_Wertzik> anyone know if backports is up yet?
<_roy> i did search (in adept)
<_roy> there was no mplayer
<kubuntu_guy> hobbsee k
<Sonny_Wertzik> breezy backports that is
<kubuntu_guy> thanks
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: dont know, i'll have a look
<_roy> by the way that apt-cache thing, i put it in konsole, but im confused,
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, ok thanks
<Hobbsee> _roy: it should have spit out a whole lot of programs - and yes, it's to go in console
<nalioth> _roy: you need to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _roy about repos
<_roy> they are enabled
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: yes, we have backports - not sure how much is in them though
<Hobbsee> ie, it's not 404 erroring
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, ok ill try to get on again... thank you
<bimberi> Sonny_Wertzik: it was empty when i last looked
<_roy> nalioth: remind me where the sources file is, and ill pastebin it
<Hobbsee> _roy: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> _roy: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sonny_Wertzik> bimberi, oh ok ...well at least its up and i can check from time to time
<Sonny_Wertzik> bimberi, thanks for the info tho
<bimberi> Sonny_Wertzik: np :)
* Hobbsee considers trying koffice 1.4.2
<_roy> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4594
<bimberi> Sonny_Wertzik: anything in particular you're looking for?
<Sonny_Wertzik> bimberi, not at the moment ..i had to go elsewhere for msttcore fonts and some other stuff but im looking for stuff from backports heh
<bimberi> Sonny_Wertzik: ah :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> bimberi, or at least stuff i think would be in backports
<Hobbsee> _roy: you're missing the multiverse links
<_roy> Hobbsee: line 029
<Sonny_Wertzik> bimberi, i was looking for kompmgr but im using xcompmgr instead
<Hobbsee> more multiverse repositories than just the backports one
<_roy> can u pastebin a full one
<_roy> which has all the needed stuff
<Hobbsee> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325
<Hobbsee> then add your wine bits, and your breezy backports
<Hobbsee> here...
<Sonny_Wertzik> i finally have the most beautiful desktop ever hehehe
<_roy> im not sure what the backports are
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: picture?
<_roy> if it doesnt come default
<_roy> i dunno why i have em
<Hobbsee> _roy: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4595
<Hobbsee> you do, the repos list has an old version of them
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, i havent taken one yet hehe...i just got done fixing ever xcompmgr problem i could find cept 1
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<_roy> ok so all i gotta do is replace it then in adept reenable all those (so it takes out the #)?
<Hobbsee> _roy: you can get rid of what's in your current sources list, replace it with the stuff in the last link i sent you, then update via adept, and upgrade
<_roy> okie thanks
<Sonny_Wertzik> i just took a snapshot
<_roy> waiittt upgrade what?
<_roy> the button "full upgrade"?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> make sure you update first
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: upload it to imageshack.us
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, dang its to big
<Hobbsee> use gimp/krita and edit it then
<_roy> Hobbsee: what does the full upgrade do? I'm in breezy... or is it upgrade to specific programs that have updates?
<Hobbsee> yeah, it keeps you in breezy, it just updates your system
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok brb
<_roy> ok
<Ayiden> Alright.. to make sure I do this right I am going to ask *(lol) I just installed breezy... Now How do I "PROPERLY" install the nvidia drivers
<nalioth> _roy: mostly security updates
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Ayiden> ubotu: thanks ^.^
<ubotu> Ayiden: de rien
<_roy> i never really thought about this (very newb question) but does linux need an anti-virus and/or is ubuntu/kubuntu preinstalled with 1
<Ayiden> _roy: I dont know if ubuntu comes with one but its always good to have one.. although linux has VERY few viruses
<izaki> apt-get install clamav
<izaki> Just in case ;)
<Ayiden> _roy you should also have a firewall
<Ayiden> clamav and guarddog are both pretty good programs but people have their preference
<_roy> are there good ones found on adept?
<nalioth> _roy: a firewall is not necessary in a default install
<_roy> ehh stupid question ill do a search on adept
<nalioth> _roy: kubuntu by default is invisible on the network
<_roy> oh alright
<Ayiden> robin_: guarddog and clam are both there
<Ayiden> really?
<_roy> oh I also have another question, when you turn on your computer, after GRUB, it shows the blue kubuntu while lopading modules etc
<_roy> i nstalled ubuntu and used synaptic to add kubuntu0desktop
<_roy> yet when i turn on it still shows the brown ubuntu
<_roy> although loading into KDE like I want to
<_roy> how can I change that to show kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !info kubuntu-splash
<Hobbsee> hmm
<_roy> its not the splash
<_roy> thats the login thing
<_roy> after login thing
<_roy> im talking about
<fatejudger> !javadebs
<ubotu> it has been said that javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<_roy> when it says loading modules
<_roy> and has all  that text
<Hobbsee> oh, that
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, i resized it...um what was that site to upload it again?
<fatejudger> damn, what is up with that server being down?
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: imageshack.us?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, ahh yes thx
<fatejudger> does anyone know where I can find a working link to javadebs?
<nalioth> fatejudger: that is a working link, or should be
<fatejudger> nalioth: try for yourself
<fatejudger> nalioth: it's been down all day
<fatejudger> why don't they just put java in one of the repos?
<fatejudger> I don't understand that kind of reasoning
<bimberi> fatejudger: legal issues (as i understand it)
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, kool site .......... http://img108.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot313jl.png
<nalioth> fatejudger: it's illegal to distribute sun java
<fatejudger> nalioth: are you serious?
<nalioth> fatejudger: there are other java implementations in the repos
<fatejudger> nalioth: sure, the free ones
* Hobbsee drools
<Hobbsee> how the heck did you get that!
<fatejudger> nalioth: but those don't work near as well or at all with many java programs
<fatejudger> nalioth: java is just plain crappy for Linux
<Hobbsee> how did you get it to go all so pretty and black?  what theme is it?
<Sonny_Wertzik> Hobbsee, are u talkin to me?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> PM?
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: wow, beautiful theme
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, thx
<nalioth> fatejudger: you can build your own sun java
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fatejudger about java
<Hobbsee> Sonny_Wertzik: upload it to kde-look.org?
<fatejudger> nalioth: ugh, build my own?
<nalioth> fatejudger: it's quite simple, if you have a little console knowledge
<fatejudger> nalioth: it's not like it'll even run better since it's precompiled to begin with
<c0p> can someone name a good,stable,simple ftp daemon?
<fatejudger> c0p: konqueror
<c0p> daemon
<c0p> for my server
<fatejudger> c0p: oh sorry, wasn't paying attention
<fatejudger> c0p: proftpd
<c0p> its ok
<c0p> proftpd? i think i had that installed on my laptop
<c0p> thanks
<fatejudger> c0p: np
<fatejudger> nalioth: ever since I did that key erase thing in apt it's been giving this error that it can't stat the cdrom drive
<fatejudger> nalioth: you know, the Kubuntu CD
<fatejudger> nalioth: any fix?
<fatejudger> nalioth: wow, this java packaging thing is quite easy
<nalioth> fatejudger: comment out the cdrom line in the sources.list
<kubuntu_guy> Im going to install ubuntu,I have 2 physiacl drive and wants to use lvm how can I do it 
<nalioth> kubuntu_guy: it will give you the option to use lvm
<kubuntu_guy> nalioth I already make a partition with my swap and /boot and the remaning will be for lvm
<nalioth> kubuntu_guy: cool
<kubuntu_guy> nalioth what should I do first? format the free space to raid or lvm
<nalioth> kubuntu_guy: lvm may be easier
<tgwj> how do I automatically start an application on KDE startup ?
<nalioth> tgwj: the autostart folder
<tgwj> where is it ?
<kubuntu_guy> nalioth Im on the free space of my first disk ,im on the partition setting what should I choose for optio Use as?
<fatejudger> nalioth: that cdrom line worked before though
<fatejudger> nalioth: and was faster than downloading the packages again
<nalioth> kubuntu_guy: i'm not knowledgable of either raid or lvm
<nalioth> fatejudger: when you clear your gpg keys, you make apt forget the cdrom was 'cleared'
<kubuntu_guy> so you mean much better to use automatic partition?
<crimson> hello, can you help me with the installation of ATI?
<crimson> i follow the instructions and i get this---http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/431173
<crimson> in X.org
<tgwj> nalioth: was the autostart folder a joke referring to M$ win ? if not can you tell me where it is ?
<fatejudger> nalioth: well how do I make it "unforget"?
<nalioth> i had one on my desktop when i had kubuntu
<nalioth> fatejudger: put the cdrom in the machine and run "apt-cdrom"
<tgwj> hmmm. i don't.
<fatejudger> tgwj: ~/.kde/share/autostart
<fatejudger> tgwj: it's hidden
<tgwj> fatejudger: put .desktop files in there ?
<fatejudger> tgwj: you can if you want
<tgwj> shell scripts wil do too ?
<tgwj> it's ~/.kde/Autostart
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, did u get moodin to work?
<fatejudger> nalioth: thanks
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: no, I never did
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: that was a bad package though
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: you have to get a deb
<Sonny_Wertzik> i did finally
<fatejudger> the deb package?
<Sonny_Wertzik> do you have amd64?
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: no
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, i compiled one myself for amd64
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: I just got the source, let me see if I can get it to work
<Sonny_Wertzik> fate i cant even remember what i did to get it to work hehehe
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, brb im going to have a smoke
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: k
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: I need to get the X dev files
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fatejudger about xincludes
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, ahhh
<fatejudger> nalioth: thanks
* Hobbsee loves wget
<nalioth> wget is great!
<nalioth> i'm fixin to write a wget how-to on my blog
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, moodin actually does work tho
<fatejudger> nalioth: lol
<fatejudger> wget is alright I guess
<fatejudger> too much writing for me
<fatejudger> I like the clickety click of the mouse
<nalioth> fatejudger: scripting + wget = great fun
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: damn, someone needs to build a package for moodin
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: it depends on so many packages
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: it needs the KDE headers, the X headers, and the QT headers
<fatejudger> where do I get the KDE headers btw?
<Sonny_Wertzik> fatejudger, heh...i do alot of compiling so im not sure how many deps there are...i have most installed from my install
<chaoticgeek> I just found out that my freinds hard drive in her laptop just died
<chaoticgeek> she is running a live cd for now until she gets it fixed
<chaoticgeek> of linux
<fatejudger> chaoticgeek: that's nice
<Sonny_Wertzik> fate im not sure what the name of the KDE headers are sorry
* Flixor is listening to  - SALSASTREAM - Best Salsa Collection now on S K Y . F M! - impacto crea - lo que trae impacto
<Sonny_Wertzik> can anyone tell him what they are?
<fatejudger> I found them
<Sonny_Wertzik> oh kool
<Sonny_Wertzik> brb 1 more smoke
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok hehe...i should be studying
<nalioth> kde-devel
<nalioth> Flixor: your script is an invitation to the ban hammer
<Flixor> ehm sorry nalioth, ?? 
<nalioth> Flixor: please keep this >>> 20:05  * Flixor is listening to  - SALSASTREAM - Best Salsa Collection now on S K Y . F M! - impacto crea - lo que trae impacto   in -offtopic, please
<Flixor> oeps sorry nalioth 
<Sonny_Wertzik> is there a plugin for amarok so you can listen to shoucast?
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: it's compiling now
<Flixor> i will not do it again nalioth, but forgive me my need to share information especialy music :)
<Sonny_Wertzik> kool ...gl
<Flixor> anyway i dont do it again 
<nalioth> Flixor: share the love in -offtopic, please
<pc22> how do i display other font in my desktop ie hebrew?
<Flixor> i will nalioth 
<fatejudger> I don't think hebrew works, does it?
<fatejudger> I wouldn't know though
<fatejudger> Sonny_Wertzik: brb, testing
<Sonny_Wertzik> bbl guys take care
<chaoticgeek> bye
<fatejudger> is there a way to change the login screen?
<Sophistication> kde-look.org
<Sophistication> fatejudger, http://kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=down&page=0 take your pick
<fatejudger> what does Desktop Screenshot and Window Screenshot do?
<fatejudger> like, does it run a program?
<fatejudger> Sophistication: that's not the login screen?
<fatejudger> Sophistication: I can't find the section for login screens, which is why I asked
<Sophistication> fatejudger, http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=35&PHPSESSID=c2402f112aa73b300f0d5a8af0b35a30
<Sophistication> I'm guessing you're meaning splash screens
<fatejudger> no
<fatejudger> Sophistication: I just got the moodin splash screen
<fatejudger> Sophistication: I need the login screen to match
<Sophistication> fatejudger, good luck, you're at the right place now to look
<fatejudger> ok
<fatejudger> I still can't figure out what the Desktop Screenshot and Window Screenshot run exactly
<JonasNZ> im having problems with my audio, just done a clean install on a brandnew box, and system sounds work fine but i cant hear anything i play in amarok or kscd
<Sophistication> JonasNZ, edit the default sound engine from oss to alsa
<JonasNZ> Sophistication: hmm i did the exact opposite, told amarok to use oss and it works
<Sophistication> JonasNZ, hey their you go
<Sophistication> JonasNZ, I knew it was one of them :)
<fatejudger> JonasNZ: you should use OSS
<fatejudger> *shouldn't
<JonasNZ> fatejudger: exactly :D
<fatejudger> you won't be able to hear anything else why  you're playing music
<Sophistication> O no!
<fatejudger> and, it takes a few seconds to release the sound device
<fatejudger> so if you stop your music, it might take you a few seconds to start up something else with sound
<fatejudger> it's very annoying
<JonasNZ> fatejudger: so how do i find out whats wrong with alsa?
<fatejudger> JonasNZ: dunno
<fatejudger> JonasNZ: you haven't given me much to go on
<JonasNZ> ok wtf? using alsamixer i can still mute the sound even though im playing throgh oss
<fatejudger> JonasNZ: it all has to go through alsa at some point
<JonasNZ> oh ok :D
<fatejudger> how do I select which Java package to use?
<JonasNZ> fatejudger: hmm alsa gives me a gstreamer error when i try to play using alsa as the output method for gstreamer
<Swaty> hi, themes good?
<fatejudger> JonasNZ: you can try using xine
* JonasNZ installs xine (itl take a while *dialup*)
<fatejudger> JonasNZ: that sucks
<JonasNZ> fatejudger: does indeed
<Sophistication> you could always use beep or xmms
<Sophistication> both are smaller than xine I belive
<JonasNZ> fatejudger: playing from amarok using amarok-xine works fine
<JonasNZ> it seems my alsasink is broken
<fatejudger> JonasNZ: gstreamer is really messed up
<fatejudger> JonasNZ: I can't get it working for at least 1 thing on both my laptop and my desktop
<brodel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89873
<brodel> How can I mount my smb share as suggested in that post?
<pc22> would anyone know where i can get transcription/dictation apps?
<Ayiden> Okay, I am really having trouble with nvidia.. I MUST be doing something wrong. I have tried installing nvidia both ways... first with the nvidia-glx package and then with thedrivers from the nvidia site... each time everything works fine.. xorg is changed.. dri is commented out and so is GLcore and nvidia is put in the place of nv
<Ayiden> then I type kdm... it loads the nvidia screen and then poof.. nothing back to the console
<Ayiden> any idea's?
<Ayiden> I have a backup or xorg and thats how im back here in #kubuntu
<Ayiden> when installing the ubuntu package nvidia-glx thats all I do right? apt-get nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<Ayiden> ?
<JagoDragon> is any one there
<wasp_ems> hi..does anyone know where i can download dc++ from?
<JagoDragon> is it in the apt program
<JagoDragon> if not do you have universe selected
<nalioth> !info dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: (Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.80-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 445 kB, Installed size: 1352 kB
<nalioth> wasp_ems: universe
<wasp_ems> thanx
<JagoDragon> #ubuntu
<richard> Has the Admin mode been fixed in breezy?
<richard> I had wifi connection problems (enabling and disabling) menu selections. .. .
<richard> Anyone know if the wifi function (enable /disable) in Admin mode works? Or does it still freeze up. It seems every Distro I've downloaded of Kubuntu has had this Wifi flaw for my system. . . .
<glitch> Hi richard. I've seen that function work in ubuntu
<glitch> some wifi cards use different drivers
<glitch> and don't play nice with the normal scritps
<glitch> does your card work with other distros?
<DrSpin> does anyone else have a problem when they insert a USB device -- I get about 10 Konqueror windows opening all at once
<DrSpin> :S
<blanky> how can I make it so it makes me double click instead of single click
<_roy> Hey i isntalled apache2 on kubuntu i also installed the docs but cant find where they were placed
<_roy> nvm found em
<kdude> hello!
<kdude> can somebody point me to an /etc/profile file please.. I messed up mine.. I did echo ****  > /etc/profile/ and not >> /etc/profile/
<bimberi> kdude: i'll pastebin mine ...
<kdude> cool.. thanks.
<kdude> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<bimberi> kdude: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4612
<kdude> that's it? how come it's soo short, I thought it was more than that.
<bimberi> kdude: that's it - unchanged from a breezy install - perhaps someone else can confirm if you're in doubt
<sampan> bimberi's is identical to mine
<sampan> default i'd assume
<kdude> thanks bimberi: will paste it..
<bimberi> kdude: np :)
<kdude> gnight!
<bimberi> nn
* smonkey jumps up and down, waves his arms, rips out some hair, and yells.
<smonkey> I've been looking for the OpenGL man pages for half an hour, Can any one point me in the right direction?
<Lathiat> smonkey: google for nehe
<Lathiat> smonkey: its a site with a whole bunch of opengl tutorials starting from basics up to advanced including workgin example code for linux
<Lathiat> smonkey: tis pretty good
<smonkey> Lathiat: I really need downloadable documentation. I'm on diap up, and my phone line has been acting strange lately. I woud imagine that ubuntu has a package of the man pages somewhere. I just can't find it.
<smonkey> but thanks
<smonkey> for the tip.
<Lathiat> smonkey: i think you can download them
<Lathiat> smonkey: at least some of them, perhaps even just getting the source would be a good start
<Lathiat> smonkey: for me, i work best from examples
<smonkey> Lathiat: Thanks, I'll check it out. 
<Lathiat> smonkey: manpages-dev has some general development stuff
<Lathiat> smonkey: dont think we package any like tutorials on opengl
<Lathiat> might.. dig around in adept
<smonkey> Lathiat: If I put the name of one of the manpages into packages.ubuntu.com I should get an answer right?
<Lathiat> smonkey: uh yeh into the search package contents bit
<darksoul> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<darksoul> #join ubuntu
<sampan> if i want to schedule a task in kcron but want the output of the task put into a file instead of mailed to me -- do i use: command.here >> file.name ?  (sorry newb question)
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone  :)
<chakie_work> hi KaoticEvil 
* KaoticEvil nods at chakie_work 
<aftertaf> hey back ;)
<Wimpie>  About every second time I shutdown 5.1 ubuntu the root FS is not unmounted cleanly with a FScheck as a consequence. Any Ideas ?
<aftertaf> bizarre Wimpie , ask in #ubuntu
<aftertaf> y a pas grump and monde laz
<aftertaf> loooool
<aftertaf> y a pas grand monde la
<aftertaf> wtf happened with my kb? :)
<martinjh99> Morning - Anyone here expert in creating KDM themes??
<CellarDoor> hello 
<CellarDoor> I have an annoying problem
<CellarDoor> my menu editor is not saving any changes I make
<CellarDoor> and If I add the lines KDE tells me to add to my xorg config for translucency eyecandy... my system doesn't boot up
<CellarDoor> !eyecandy
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, CellarDoor
<CellarDoor> !translucency
<ubotu> CellarDoor: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<CellarDoor> argh
<Tm_T> ubotu: what's up
<ubotu> everything is okay thanks
<LeeJunFan> CellarDoor: do you have glx working?
<Tm_T> :)
<CellarDoor> LeeJunFan: yes
<LeeJunFan> CellarDoor: what kind of gfx card?
<CellarDoor> nvidia
<CellarDoor> fx5200
<LeeJunFan> CellarDoor: so much for the easy answers :)
<CellarDoor> translucency worked as well as it does in its current state on hoary... but breezy wont boot when I try to get it going
<LeeJunFan> CellarDoor: have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/kdm for clues yet?
<CellarDoor> nope
<LeeJunFan> CellarDoor: I've got an ATI card and the drivers for ati don't work well with translucency, or at least they didn't last time I tried, so I don't know what the problem could be since I haven't tried it with breezy.
<LeeJunFan> CellarDoor: as for your menu problems some permissions may have gotten hosed try 'sudo chown -R /home/[username] ' where [username]  is the user you log into your system as.
<CellarDoor> ok
<CellarDoor> chown: too few arguments
<LeeJunFan> CellarDoor: and if you have before don't run any kde apps with sudo, use kdesu instead. using sudo keeps your environment variable like paths and username, so when you sudo to become root it takes over some kde files as root, then your regular user can't use them.
<LeeJunFan> CellarDoor: sorry - it's early.
<LeeJunFan> sudo chown -R [username]  /home/[username] 
<CellarDoor> ah
<CellarDoor> gotcha
<LeeJunFan> gotta step out for a min.
<CellarDoor> ok
<CellarDoor> bbs
<blackflag> hello all :-)
<blackflag> can someone tell me what is the best program to create flyers?
<blackflag> may be something like corel
<doodz> C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<doodz> that means i dont have a c compiler installed ?
<doodz> by defailt kubuntu has nothing installed to compile hey ?
<doodz> i'm trying to install an ftp client
<aftertaf> doodz:  exact
<aftertaf> s!be
<aftertaf> erf
<aftertaf> !be
<ubotu> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aftertaf> doodz:  ^^^^^^^ do that
<doodz> thanks so much
<doodz> :)
<doodz> i just installed kubuntu ealier
<sbongile> Arrgh! This is gonna take me a month of Sundays. Now I'm in dependancy hell.
<sbongile> oops wrong channel!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<sbongile> Anyone here managed to install pygame 1.7 on Kubuntu - by any chance?
<doodz> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<chi> hii, i have an issue w/ sane. calling scanimage will give me the following: *** glibc detected *** corrupted double-linked list: 0x1003d660 ***. and is not running. just for the fun of it, i installed ubuntu on another partition, where scanimage/sane is working fine. any ideas what might cause this problem?
<chi> doodz: install xlibs-dev
<aftertaf> doodz:  xservver dev files needed
<aftertaf> ^^there u go
<doodz> ubuntu comes with nothing installed hey
<doodz> its like bare os
<Kamping_Kaiser> doodz: it comes with no developement packages
<doodz> arh
<bimberi> ubuntu is 1 CD, Debian is 2 DVDs.  Something had to go :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> bimberi: to use the same media comparison - ubuntu is 1 cd, Debian is 14 ;)
<bimberi> Kamping_Kaiser: :)
<doodz> i got a dvd version, 2.8gb
<doodz> so all development files would be on that hey..
<LeeJunFan> yeha, but to be fair to get all the apps you want debian is 0 dowload, on ubuntu - who knows.
<doodz> hehe
<LeeJunFan> but then on the other hand all the apps you want from debian will be as old as the distro itself.
* dipnlik has broadband, prefers to download only useful software and only the latest version :)
<l3m> the kde man viewer doesn't work. i can't seem to find any man pages...help!
<bimberi> l3m: use the terminal
<l3m> bimberi: but konqueror got such a nice manpage viewer.. i used it often in debian, i'd like to use it in kubuntu too
<bimberi> l3m: i'm not familiar with it sorry
<KaoticEvil> l3m: it may have been removed... kubuntu changed konqi around a lot
<gsuveg> 3.5rc1 works good ?
<gsuveg> alsa dont core dump?
<l3m> KaoticEvil: no, the manpage viewer ist still there, it just gives me an error message that it can't find the man pages
<l3m> KaoticEvil: try "man: vim" in konqui
<l3m> gsuveg: i don't think anyone worked on arts since kde 3.1 or so ;(
<KaoticEvil> l3m: ok, one second
<KaoticEvil> gsuveg: it works fine for me
<gsuveg> l3m: not good, im stand in 3.4
<gsuveg> hmm.
* KaoticEvil upgraded about 2 minutes after they were posted
<KaoticEvil> had to add the sources ;) :P
<gsuveg> KaoticEvil: what is the download size?
<KaoticEvil> gsuveg: not sure off the top of my head..
<l3m> i use 3.5 too.. works nicely
<KaoticEvil> approx 56MB tho, iirs
<KaoticEvil> iirc*
<l3m> finally i get imap filtering in kmail
<KaoticEvil> l3m: man:/wim works for me..
<gsuveg> KaoticEvil: thanks
<KaoticEvil> gsuveg: np
<KaoticEvil> vim*
<gsuveg> can i downgrade if not ok ?
<KaoticEvil> gsuveg: no clue on that..
<l3m> aaah
<l3m> man:/ 
<l3m> lol 
<KaoticEvil> afaik, no, you cant
<l3m> stupid me
<KaoticEvil> lol l3m 
<KaoticEvil> we all do it ;)
<gsuveg> KaoticEvil: hmm?
<KaoticEvil> wow, that *is* nice l3m .... thanks :D
<KaoticEvil> gsuveg: afaik, you cant..
<gsuveg> why ?
<KaoticEvil> gsuveg: i dont know.. you may be able to...
<KaoticEvil> i honestly dont know
<KaoticEvil> l3m: have you tried Konqi's MC view mode?
<gsuveg> KaoticEvil: remove the 3.5rc1 from apt and newly install kde ?
<KaoticEvil> gsuveg: possibly.. ive not tried it.. it works for me :)
<gsuveg> KaoticEvil: yesterday im see the 3.5rc1 live cd, and this isnt sound to bad 
<KaoticEvil> gsuveg: you may want to try that before upgrading...
<KaoticEvil> but remember, rc1 *is* beta still..
<KaoticEvil> oh, gsuveg ... one thing i *have*noticed...
<KaoticEvil> for me, not anyone else i know of, just me..
<KaoticEvil> FTP access is *completely* broken
<gsuveg> KaoticEvil: i know, thats is beta
<KaoticEvil> l3m: try this from the run box: konqueror --profile midnightcommander
<KaoticEvil> gsuveg: any time you play with "cutting edge" software, you stand chance of getting cut...
<KaoticEvil> ok, sleep time for me.. later all :)
<gsuveg> Kao|Sleep: im not newbie in open source world ;)
<dipnlik> hi all. all of a sudden my Xorg fonts became smaller. Where can I change them, generally speaking? (I mean, not in KDE, but in Xorg itself)
<icewt> dipnlik: have you changed something in xorg.conf ?
<l3m> dipnlik: yeah kde somethings screws up DPI
<l3m> dipnlik: you can edit kdmrc
<l3m> dipnlik: search "ServerLocalArgs" and add -dpi 75x75 ( or 100x100 or what you want
<dipnlik> icewt and l3m , I don't remember messing up with anything, but I'll lookup these two files
<mth`MAW> hi all
<l3m> http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Control_Font_DPI_in_X
<l3m> dipnlik http://process-of-elimination.net/wiki/Control_Font_DPI_in_X
<l3m> dipnlik: no kdm sometimes does it for itself ;/
<l3m> the link is not kubuntu specific so files may be at a different location
<dipnlik> l3m: thanks a lot, will look there!
<dipnlik> l3m: do you recommend using a dpi number on kdmrc or should I use a variable?
<dipnlik> l3m: and if I use a variable, how should I do it to have a default for all users?
<Cellar|away> my system is behaving strangely
<l3m> dipnlik: well i just fixed it at a size which looked nice
<l3m> dipnlik: dunno if that's the right way
<l3m> dipnlik: but if you add the line in kdmrc it will be the same for all users
<dipnlik> l3m: ok, thanks
<CellarDoor> first it was just my menu editor not chaning things when I save changes to it... then my trashcan dissappeared after a reboot... now my hdd isn't showing up my media... argh !
<CellarDoor> and I'm not making sense !
* CellarDoor faints
<l3m> CellarDoor: check the harddisk? check the ram?
<l3m> CellarDoor: check the file system?
<dipnlik> l3m: worked fine, thank you thank you :)
<CellarDoor> uh... whats the best way of doing those thing ?
<CellarDoor> *things ?
<l3m> dipnlik: np ;)
<l3m> CellarDoor: ram: memtest ( kubuntu should have made a grub entry for memtest )
<l3m> CellarDoor: and boot in singleuser mode and fsck the hds
<CellarDoor> argh
<CellarDoor> Such advice assumes I have an idea of what youre talking about ;)
<CellarDoor> brb
<CellarDoor> ok... I think I might be getting there
<CellarDoor> the other night I couldn't boot and got into my system via a live ubuntu CD. I did this by typing in a terminal "sudo su" then "mkdir /mnt/temp" then "mount /dev/hda1/ /mnt/temp" and fixed my xorg.conf and rebooted... now... I'm wondering if someone can tell me if this is why "Storage Media" isn't showing my hard drive ? And why Menu Editor wont save any changes I make ? How do I unhose this ?
<CellarDoor> I'm a n00b learning stuff here
<Kamping_Kaiser> CellarDoor: did you change anything in your home directory when you mounted it into /mnt/tmp?
<CellarDoor> Not that I can think of
<icewt> hmm.. i can't get menu editor to save the changes either
<Kamping_Kaiser> m. well try `sudo chown -R yourname.yourname /home/yourname` and  see if it fixes anything
<CellarDoor> doesn't seem to
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug*
<stefan> hi everyone
<CellarDoor> hi
<stefan> i am back to kubuntu
<stefan> and .. ive got a question :/
<CellarDoor> should I mount hda1 in "media" ? I'm thinking that might fix it ?
<stefan> i need to install Java with Firefox... but it seems java is already installed... 
<stefan> but firefox cant find it
<stefan> and i cant find the java/plugins folder
<CellarDoor> mmm I have that same issue as well
<stefan> to make this essential link to firefox
<stefan> and the repositories are very small
<stefan> i wanted to have FireFox 1.5 RC 2
<stefan> but there's only 1.07
<CellarDoor> yeah
<CellarDoor> you have to get 1.5 RC2 from the website
<stefan> and then ?
<stefan> i cant compile
<stefan> as usual
<CellarDoor> ah
<stefan> :(
<stefan> there's an error
<CellarDoor> I haven't even bothered ;)
<stefan> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<stefan> while Configuring
<CellarDoor> too much messing about for me
<stefan> i don't understand, because gcc is installed
<stefan> hm, i have to deal with it later
<stefan> but maybe someone could give me a repository list
<CellarDoor> Kamping_Kaiser: could you tell me how to mount my hard drive so it appears in "media" again when I click on "storage media" in the "System" thingy ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> CellarDoor: no, i don't know
<CellarDoor> I think its cause its attached to my temp dir
<CellarDoor> :P
<CellarDoor> nevermind, thanks anyway
<CellarDoor> I'll fiddle about
<stefan> lol, i installed Kynaptic  from package.. where is it now ?
<stefan> checking for C compiler default output... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<stefan> kynaptic: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5.so.3.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stefan> it sucks
<stefan> :(
<stefan> i dont wanna deal with dependencies anymore
<CellarDoor> I'm not using kynaptic, I like Adept better
<stefan> but there so few stuff
<CellarDoor> installing kynaptic wont make any difference to that
<stefan> adept doesnt look back
<stefan> yeah i know, but at least i used kynaptic before
<CellarDoor> you need to add new repositories
<stefan> i dont know any
<CellarDoor> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, totally, How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<stefan> hm i know how to add
<CellarDoor> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<stefan> yay
<CellarDoor> :P
<stefan> but arent they already in the list ?
<CellarDoor> yeah
<stefan> lol
<CellarDoor> but you can add more
<stefan> but that is neat
<stefan> the sources list generator
<CellarDoor> howdy aseigo 
<aseigo> hey
<CellarDoor> whats happening
<aseigo> not much. someearly morning hacking
<CellarDoor> cool
<monad_> hi... i'm a kubuntu newbie, just installed it on my professor's machine and intuitively trying to get along. normally, i'm a gentoo user, so my question concerns operating the system: is there some tool like emerge or apt-get on kubuntu?
<CellarDoor> apt-get
<CellarDoor> being debian based and all
<monad_> ok... i just can't get used to graphical admin tools
<CellarDoor> as a n00b I'd like to know where hda1 should be mounted ?
<monad_> another question: while installing, the partitioning tables that are there by default are really strange. is there a way to override the installer and use something like fdisk?
<Kamping_Kaise1> you can chose not to use the default install, but not fdisc as suck
<Kamping_Kaise1> *such
<bimberi> monad_: you have the option to "Edit the Partition Table manually" (iirc) during the install
<CellarDoor> Kamping_Kaise1: please, where is hda1 normally mounted in breezy ?
<monad_> bimberi: seems like i have to do it again.
<Kamping_Kaise1> CellarDoor: that depends what's there, usualy it's not mounted as 'hda' it's mounted as 'hda#' where # is a number
<Kamping_Kaise1> unless it's a cdrom drive
<CellarDoor> yes, its hda1
<bimberi> CellarDoor: mine (a windows partition) mounts to /media/hda1
<CellarDoor> ah rite
<CellarDoor> thanks bimberi 
<bimberi> CellarDoor: np :)
<CellarDoor> according to mtab /dev/hda1 is mounted on /
<CellarDoor> is that right ?
<oliTur> hi, does anybody have succeed installing freenx on kubunti greezy ?
<CellarDoor> I'm trying to get my hard drive to re-appear when I go System > Storage Media on the panel
<CellarDoor> anyways gtg...
<CellarDoor> cyas
<LeeJunFan> So I see there's new KDE RC1 packages recently uploaded to Riddell's space, anyone tried them yet? Better to dist-upgrade or just upgrade and leave stuff kept back?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: dist-upgrade
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: that's what I thought, thanks.
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: and thanks for all your work too :)
<gsuveg> re
<ismael> hola
<tiger> hello
<raphink> hi tiger 
<tiger> hi raphink
<raphink> :)
<gsuveg> anybody use skype from dpkg ?
<McScruff> Hi, im haveing problems with my wifi security
<dipnlik> gsuveg: got mine using this line on sources.list
<dipnlik> deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas all
<McScruff> when i have no wep it connects fine, but soon as i add a wep key it wont connect
<tiger> I have upgraded to KDE 3.5 RC1 in that hope that KDE will accept my root password in the control center but nothing changed :(
<gsuveg> dipnlik: for u works the arts+skype ?
<tiger> Have got someone got one idea
<gsuveg> dipnlik: you know where is the gpg key for this server ?
<martinjh99> Can anyone give me a hand with a KDM theme problem..?
<martinjh99> I'm trying to create one and I can't make the user list any bigger than one line...
<dipnlik> gsuveg: detailed info on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<gsuveg> dipnlik: thanks
<raphink> unless you turn your root account on, it's not activated by default on ubuntu
<raphink> whether you use kde 3.5 won't change anything tiger 
<tiger> aha thanx
<raphink> tiger: ubuntu uses sudo by default, so it's your USER passwd that you ahve to use
<tiger> how can i activate it??
<raphink> not the root one
<raphink> tiger: why do you need to activate it?
<tiger> one moment please my pizza has arrived:)
<gsuveg> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/breezy-extras/skype_1.2.0.18-1ubuntu0_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<gsuveg> hmm .(
<gsuveg> this skype works with artsdsp ?
<nalioth> gsuveg: seveas is in #ubuntu right now, ask him to open it up
<gsuveg> nalioth: thanks
<ltiger_hun> raphink: so I must use my normal user password to acces ex. Adept?
<ltiger_hun> sory for my sili questions but I have used UHU Linux and it is a lot easier but I hated it...
<nalioth> ltiger_hun: ubuntu has no root account enabled. you have superuser priveleges using kdesu and your user password
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<nalioth> ltiger_hun: read what ubotu says, please
<ltiger_hun> okay thanks
* gsuveg happy with 3.5rc1
<Riddell> gsuveg: awooga
<gsuveg> Riddell: pardon?
<Riddell> gsuveg: I'm pleased that you are happy
<Riddell> means I got rid of the major problems
<gsuveg> Riddell: whats the problem?
<Riddell> gsuveg: well if you're pleased, none
<_judith> how do I install the shockwave player on Kubuntu?
<nalioth> _judith: shockwave doesnt work on linux, only flash
<nalioth> !flash
<ubotu> methinks flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<_judith> nalioth: how do I do it then? Any ideas?
<nalioth> _judith: shockwave?
<_judith> nalioth: yeas
<_judith> yes
<nalioth> _judith: if you find shockwave to be necessary, you can run windows in linux using qemu or vmware (first is f/oss, vmware is commercial)
<ganymed> hi
<gsuveg> nalioth: vmware player!
<nalioth> gsuveg: new commercial crapware
<gsuveg> nalioth: the player isnt!
<nalioth> gsuveg: is it open source?
<gsuveg> its free
<nalioth> gsuveg: but not open source
<gsuveg> yes
<_judith> when I plug in my usb camera, I get a msg in Konqueror saying "error: could not open media:/sda1" any ideas?
<Riddell> _judith: try camera:/
<_judith> ok
<nalioth> gsuveg: it was brought to our attention that vmware has released a free version
<nalioth> bah fingers
<gsuveg> nalioth: yes.
<gsuveg> nalioth: you know its only a player
<gsuveg> and it can 'play' a windows as virtual machine
<nalioth> gsuveg: i was trying to tell _judith and am slow
<ismael> Can I  read my  usb hd from windows in qemu? How?
<manveru> free version of vmware??? where??? :)
<nalioth> manveru: at the vmware hole, i'd assume
<buz> vmware.com
<buz> (it's called player)
<buz> and can't really create any VM
<buz> vmware 5.5 and vmware player come with ubuntu kernel modules btw!
<buz> no more gcc ing
<manveru> so it's kind of wrapper for applications now?
<manveru> their page is crap...
<manveru> hmm
<sfazruzs> hi all!..
<sfazruzs> i'm a newbie in kubuntu..
<manveru> according to the comparision it _could_ be possible for some gurus to create linux in VM-player (and they will do it - i've no doubt on that)
<manveru> hey sfazruzs
<sfazruzs> is there any anti virus for kubuntu 5.10?do we really need it?
<manveru> there are virus-scanners for linux... never used one though
<Ayiden> Hey, I have been trying to install the nvidia drivers for my geforce 5950 ultra I have been having troubles
<manveru> sfazruzs: they are mainly for people who scan mails for viruses
<sfazruzs> virus-scanners?where can i use it?i mean the address?
<manveru> sfazruzs: open a console and type 'apt-cache search virus'
<Ayiden> I must be doing somthing wrong. I download nvidia-glx and nvidia settings make sure nvidia is in xorg instead of nv but when kdm starts i get the nvidia screen and then everything goes black and its back to console
<sfazruzs> how about firewall?do kubuntu need it?
<manveru> sfazruzs: firewall is always a good thing to have
<manveru> ubotu: tell sfazruzs about firewall
<nalioth> there are no known viruses for linux
<nalioth> there is no need for a firewall either, with a default install
<manveru> nalioth: there are... one or two where even dangerous some years ago
<sfazruzs> !firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter is, like, Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<Ayiden> nalioth: you can still get windows viruses and unknowingly send them to your windows friends
<nalioth> Ayiden: and that is the only reason i can see for using an antivirus on linux
<sfazruzs> ok then..
<Ayiden> nalioth: and yes there are a FEW linux viruses out there... but chances are your not going to get them and they arnt very effective
<Ayiden> anyway, anyone here have nvidia?
<sfazruzs> ooooic..
<sfazruzs> me!!!
<sfazruzs> geforce 6600....
<Ayiden> how did you install the drivers on a fresh install?
<Ayiden> sfazruzs: NICE!!!
<sfazruzs> i just installed my kubuntu..previously,i use win XP..
<Ayiden> sfazruzs: im having trouble with these drivers... Im think im confused on how to install thm
<sfazruzs> so,i just install n i is working..
<Ayiden> hmmm.. 3d isnt though right?
<Ayiden> crap
<manveru> i've got nvidia running as well
<Ayiden> I need the nvidia drivers and all i can use is the included nv
<manveru> did you follow the wiki?
<Ayiden> on the kubuntu site?
<manveru> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mixi> people please I nead mirror for download skype to kubuntu 5.10
<buz> !Skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Ayiden> yes, but for some reason kdm wont run... or at least I cant see it.. I get the nvidia splash and then I get nothing
<manveru> sarn you where faster :)
<sfazruzs> guys,if let say,i installed firefox that i had downloaded from the mozilla website,then i uninstalled it,is there any 'junk' file left behind by the program?if yes,then is then any software that can delete or clear it?
<manveru> s/sarn/some_evil_curse
<mixi> buz: thanks
<manveru> sfazruzs: how did you install it?
<sfazruzs> ha?
<sfazruzs> how do i install it?
<manveru> sfazruzs: you installed it and removed it
<manveru> sfazruzs: how did you do that
<sfazruzs> so called extract it..
<sfazruzs> to install it..
<sfazruzs> but for remove,i dont know how..
<ltiger_hun> Can someone help my with MPlayer? I have compiled the latest cvs but the gui drops a Sig 11 fault
<manveru> so you did something like './configure - make - make install'?
<manveru> ltiger_hun: try it in the mplayer-channel - we have nothing to do with cvs-releases (if it is not wine)
<ltiger_hun> ok thanks
<manveru> sfazruzs: or was there some thing like './install'?
<sfazruzs> the tar.gz file that i downloaded,i extract it..then the prog works alreday..
<sfazruzs> *already
<manveru> sfazruzs: ah, ok
<sfazruzs> but to remove,i think,using the adept
<manveru> no, there is no junk left, except the folder '.mozilla/firefox' in your home-folder
<manveru> you just delete the folder where firefox is in
<sfazruzs> oh,okies,,,
<sfazruzs> thanks..
<hiasll> !ati
<ubotu> well, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mixi> !shell
<ubotu> shell is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<martinjh99> How do I take a screenshot of my KDM Login screen??
<kkathman> martinjh99: ksnapshot
<kkathman> oh nm 
<manveru> kkathman: and how does he start it in kdm when kde is not running? :)
<martinjh99> will it work when logged out though..?
<kkathman> yah saw that...sorry 
<kkathman> arggh
<manveru> there are some tools to grab the screen from the x-server
<kkathman> bye
<martinjh99> manveru any chance of getting kdm to run in a window so I can use ksnapshot??
<manveru> wait
<manveru> have something
<manveru> http://www.ss64.com/bash/import.html
<sfazruzs> how do i enlarge my fonts?for all the application....
<sfazruzs> i set to 16 in my fonts setting..but there still application or software that does not change to 16,but rather 10 or smaller..
<_bob> bonjour a tous
<_bob> j eviens d'installer KUBUNTU, et j'aimerai savoir c'est quoi le mot de passe SU ?
<Chousuke> English.
<Chousuke> But I'll guess: You want root?
<Chousuke> kubuntu uses sudo for root, and the password for sudo is your own
<slow-motion> hallo
<Ayiden> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ltiger_hun> bye
<gigcs> How  remaster distro kubuntu install cd  .
<gigcs> adf
<raphink> pkj
<rebugger> hi
<gigcs> mdz
<basic> wow adept is crashing like 90% of the time i use it
<lilalinux> autoconf 2.53 or newer should be a builddep on the kde packages
<mornfall> basic: details?
<basic> just crashes
<basic> the kde thing pops up
<mornfall> that's sure lots of details
<mornfall> anything resembling a backtrace? ways to reproduce? b.k.o report?
<murtaugh> how difficult is it to setup raid5 during a breezy install?
<mornfall> i sure as hell didn't get any in my mail
<brendan_> does the OEM installer work in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> what is OEM installer
<brendan_> the new installer in ubutu breezy that makes it easier for OEMs to sell pc with ubuntu on them
<Tm_T> aah
<brendan_> Also, is there a way to add aditional packes to the cds?
<rocco_lord> anybody having a solution to only half system sounds beeing played with 3.5rc?
<nalioth> brendan_: search "wiki.ubuntu.com" for "customization"
<brendan_> oh
<nalioth> brendan_: there are howtos for customizing both live and install cds
<brendan_> ok
<brendan_> thanks
<td> Hi ... has anyone successfully got Kubuntu to run a realtime kernel? I'd like to get basically the audio features of DeMuDi in to my Kubuntu, but am unsure of the best way to go about it (and last time I tried a kernel update with Demudi i broke everything :))
<sambagirl> is it possible to install shockwave for konquerer?
<td> @sambagirl: don't think there is a version of shockwave for linux, only Flash afaik
<sambagirl> oh
<sambagirl> is swf same as flash and shockwave?
<td> swf is flash - you need the flash plugin?
<td> swf = ShockWave Flash
<sambagirl> i guess.
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<sambagirl> drat
<_dave> Yo any1 help me installing steam ??
<td> you can get flashplayer by getting the flashplayer-nonfree package, integrate with firefox with the flashplayer-mozilla package (from multiverse as they are non-free)
<sambagirl> what is steam?
<_dave> coutner strike main client
<sambagirl> how do i start up my sql?
<td> but if you need shockwave, only choice i think is to use CrossOver OFfice to run the windows one
<_dave> well its got active X error
<rocco_lord> sambagirl: with crosover you also run shockwave if you like
<td> Steam - use Cedega - not tried it but seen screenshots of Steam running in ti
<td> *it
<td> you have to pay for it tho
<sambagirl> is ok i just run on windows machine ;)
<_dave> well i got wine running but when i run steam says i needd active X n that wont install any ideas?
<td> or... you can build from source... not sure how well it works, some features (e.g. the GUI for launching games easily) will be missing
<_dave> the active X bit im stuck on
<td> had a similar problem with Winamp - kept asking if i wanted to install ActiveX plugin, clicking yes made no difference
<td> so dunno
<_dave> yea
<_dave> :(
<td> but, have you tried google?
<td> i'm sure somewhere there'll be advice.. maybe on the wineHQ appdb
<_dave> yup no luck apart from firefox active x install but thats not default browser
<td> http://www.linux-militia.net/howtos/doom3/doom3.html this is a guide to installing Doom3 on Linux,... if you just follow the parts about instaling cedega from cvs, you might have luck - its a special version of Wine (used to WineX) for playing games
<td> ah yeah, well you could try and make firefox default browser - run kcontrol, go to KDE Components > Component chooser, set web browser default to be "/usr/bin/firefox"
<td> dunno if that will work
<_dave> kk ty
<_dave> ill give few things a go
<_dave> let ya know wat happens
<td> Sambagirl: re:SQL - do you have some kind of sql (e.g. mysql) installed?
<sambagirl> yes i think i did it yesterday.
<sambagirl> i use kyptiantic
<sambagirl> something like thiat
<sambagirl> that
<sambagirl> kyanptic
<sambagirl> kinaptic
<sambagirl> something like this
<td> yeah yeah
<td> well, try going to a terminal
<td> and type: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<td> see what happens
<td> i dunno much about mySql this is just guesswork
<sambagirl> just a second i am playing a game :)
<sambagirl> i am carry the bomb 
<td> haha ok. the actual command you want is: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start (you have to be root :))
<sambagirl> ok back
<sambagirl> i died
<sambagirl> ok it is runnning let me try the thing now
<sambagirl> brb
<opensource> Riddell: I can't get a hold of jpatrick however, I was looking over the french forums.  They look great, and I wouldn't want to detract from them.  I only added the french section due to user request.
<sambagirl> i am trying to use my browser to access this page how do i do it? i forgot how i did it yesterday.
<sambagirl> media:/hda1/var/www/html/openemr-2.8.0/setup.php
<sambagirl> http://localhost/openemr-2.8.0/setup.php ?
<{slacky}> Riddell: I've got a problem upgrading KUbuntu after I've istalled it few minutes ago
<{slacky}> Riddell: the problem is with mozilla-firefox-locale-it
<td> yea that should be right sambagirl
<{slacky}> what is the package to install to have flash pluging working into firefox and konqueror?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell {slacky} about flash
<londonboi2k3> hi guys, just a quick question, am trying kubuntu (mainly a gnome man myself) but i am not sure how i turn off the annoying bubble thingy that tells me what everything is for
<londonboi2k3> like the K menu for example
<nalioth> right click on the bar and look in the preferences
<londonboi2k3> cant see anything named preferences
<londonboi2k3> :(
<Mars_^> Hi i have problem. How can i run 5.1 sound system on kubuntu, cause now i can only listem to 2 power speakers
<Mars^> :/ So noonne know how to rum 5.1 sound system?
<eriksti> Hey guys, I execute "./configure --prefix=`kde-config --prefix`", and get the following error: "in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.". What's up?
<aseigo> you need to install the dev packages.
<crimsun> install kdebase-dev
<eriksti> ah, thank you
<nalioth> crimsun: i got a wifi dongle that worked. updated the wirelesshardware wiki
<rzr> hi
<rzr> i need help for packaging a QT app
<rzr> is QTDIR var mandatory ?
<crimsun> nalioth: excellent
<buz> is there any chance to use GDI laser printers with kubuntu?
<buz> or should i rather pay the 30% markup for the PS2 one?
<manveru> buz: your chances are pretty low
<buz> so rather pay the additional 70bucks
<buz> that's what i suspected
<buz> i think i'll get the kyocera mita fs-920 then
<whiskers> is there a tv viewer applicatoin for kubuntu?
<icewt> kaffeine?
<nalioth> whiskers: mythtv?
<whiskers> i didnt find anything in the package manager
<icewt> whiskers: kaffeine is installed by default
<buz> i wished kaffeine was installed into my veins by default
<whiskers> ok i have kaffein
<whiskers> how do i watch tv?
<{slacky}> I enabled all the disabled repository into the packager GUI but I cannot find application as mplayer, kmplayer and flashplugin-nonfree :(
<{slacky}> why?
<KaoticEvil> mornin everyone :)
<buz> did you reload the repositories?
<icewt> whiskers: digital or analog? do you have a tv-card?
<whiskers> i have a tv card
<whiskers> extended cable 2-70 for channels
<icewt> is it a dvb card?
<whiskers> hauppauge pvr 350
<whiskers> i dont know what a dvb is
<{slacky}> buz: of course
<icewt> whiskers: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Video_Broadcasting
<buz> {slacky}: works for me
<{slacky}> buz: well the installer selected me the italian repository
<{slacky}> buz: could be this the problem?
<buz> dunno
<buz> the swiss points to the main one
<{slacky}> buz: I tryed to add the repository standard of ubuntu but nothing
<buz> multiverse and universe?
<mathieu> Hello
<{slacky}> universe I think
<{slacky}> but I repeat I enabled all the disabled repository
<icewt> whiskers: seems to me that it is a dvb card. if you can see a dvb-menu in kaffeine your card has probably been recognized by linux and you can try to search for channels etc.
<buz> try adding multiverse as well
<{slacky}> sources too
<mathieu> I was wondering if theres already a K version of drapper? (where?)
<icewt> whiskers: if there's no dvb menu, search for ubuntu forums / google how to get your card to work
<mathieu> I found one for standard ubuntu but couldnt find any of kubuntu... or is it too early to matter?
<jjesse> mathieu: kinda too early from what i can tell, you can install breezy kubuntu and then switch your sources.list from breezy to dapper which is what i did
<icewt> whiskers: and you also need to install kaffeine-xine and select it in kaffeine settings -> player engine to watch tv
<{slacky}> buz: but libcss is not in the repository?
<buz> actually that's possible
<buz> libcss isnt legal in some places
<{slacky}> :(
<mathieu> jjesse: ok. actually my ethernet refuse to work with warty or breezy which is why I wanted to give it a try with dapper
<buz> look for marillat on the wiki
<{slacky}> but so I cannot see al dvd
<buz> add that repo and you'll get all of them
<nalioth> buz: dont do that please
<jjesse> mathieu: that is interesting i haven't had any issues w/ nic cards on any install of dapper
<nalioth> debian binaries will kill a kubuntu installation
<buz> no they wont
<nalioth> or yes they will
<buz> you just shouldn't run distupgrade while it's active
<buz> but installing mplayer from there is working perfectly here
<nalioth> buz: please do not advise adding debian repos
<nalioth> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> [libdvdcss2]  to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<nalioth> {slacky}: there you go ^^^^
<buz> nalioth: then maybe someone should put a big explanation of what to do to get dvds playing
<nalioth> buz: people do not know to only enable a repo for one item and then disabling it
<{slacky}> in which repository I found mplayer? can you write here? :(
<buz> (never mind w32codecs)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell {slacky} about mplayer
<nalioth> {slacky}: it's in universe, but it's not called mplayer. it's called mplayer-586 or mlayer-powerpc
<{slacky}> nalioth: ubotu is a bot?
<nalioth> ubotu tell {slacky} about yourself
<mathieu> jjesse: thanks for your help. I think ill just try the ubuntu (no k) version of dapper and see if my problem is fixed... :)
<{slacky}> ok but if i write mplayer into the search line I should find it
<nalioth> {slacky}: enable universe and multiverse repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell {slacky} about repos
* KaoticEvil nods at nalioth... mornin
<nalioth> KaoticEvil: where you been?
<KaoticEvil> nalioth: sleeping :P
<KaoticEvil> i do that every couple of days
<kkathman> hey there KaoticEvil  :0
<notech> hi
* KaoticEvil nods at kkathman 
<notech> someone know a fix to admin mode bug?
<notech> actually i use kdesu kcontrol  'command
<notech> noone?
<nalioth> notech: update your system
<notech> how?
<nalioth> kkathman: can you answer notech please?
<KaoticEvil> notech: have you added the universe and multiverse repos to apt-get?
<notech> yes!
<nalioth> notech: there are patched versions, but i dont know where they are
<gupta> Would the system be any les-biggy if i install kde-from kubuntu cd in ubuntu?
<KaoticEvil> would a system upgrade not get them?
<gupta> them as in?
<notech> another question: could someone help me installing superkaramba for ubuntu please?
<notech> i have some problems..
<kkathman> notech are you on breezy?
<notech> yes
<gupta> I mean is it tha same thing to install kde in ubuntu and using kubuntu
<kkathman> notech do you know that your sources are ok?
<notech> i have downloaded a .deb file of superkaramba 0.36 for ubuntu
<notech> and used it on previous 5.04 hoary ,but now with breezy when i try to install it prints me errors
<notech> like i have missing some dll's and the package in installed corrupted
<kkathman> notech: if your sources were correct, the superkaramba should have migrated also
<notech> initially i have done apt-get install superkaramba and it was ok
<kkathman> I think I have the same version
<notech> but when i use some plugins,superkaramba doesnt show them.like an incompatible.
<kkathman> notech I think maybe you should double check your sources.list file, then use Adept to update
<kkathman> notech: thats possible, some of the plugins might use a version of python you dont have
<notech> this is what happenew in hoary too,but then i found this .deb file and installed it and was all ok! now again problems with breezy?
<kkathman> notech: like I said, check your sources.list file and then run adept updater
<notech> i imagine this problem can be related to a moltitude of things,but can u help me out?
<notech> how to run adept-updater? i write kdesu adept-updater but after psw it says i need to be root!
<notech> with apt-get i receive superkaramba is already a newest version ./
<nalioth> notech: 'kdesu adept'
<kkathman> sorry
<kkathman> had to run a minute
<notech> then what do i need to do? i see a list of files..
<notech> the address Superkaramba=installed.
<mschmitt> hi there ...
<antoniopf> ciao ragazzi
<antoniopf> ci sono italiani qui?
<notech> ciao anto
<antoniopf> ciao notech
<_snake> Hey can anyone help me plllzz??
<mschmitt> what is your matter?
<antoniopf> ma c' un knale italiano per kubuntu?
<rikva> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese, Grazie...
<nalioth> !it
<notech> potresti dare una mano ad un poveraccio incapace?
<antoniopf> ubotu
<antoniopf> lo konosco
<_snake> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<_snake> <body><p>An error occurred while loading <b>http://hi.com</b>:</p><p>Unknown host hi.com</p></body>
<antoniopf> pensao ci fosse unkanale a parte
<nalioth> antoniopf: #kubuntu-it
<_snake> I'm trying to use konquerer to browse the web and any time i type in a site it say 
<_snake> Well read up there
<antoniopf> grazie notech
<mschmitt> _snake: well, did you try and ping any server?
<antoniopf> qualkuno sa kome velocozzare un p il karikamento della kubuntu?
<_snake> mschmitt: how?
<_snake> mschmitt: ping on the terminal right?
<mschmitt> konsole "ping www.hi.com"
<nalioth> _snake: if that doesnt work, ping 64.233.167.147
<mschmitt> :)
<mschmitt> and if that doesn
<mschmitt> 't work: ping localhost ;)
<_snake> I pinged google, i am getting 40 ms replys
<mschmitt> well ...
<mschmitt> i guess your dns doesnt get hi.com right.
<mschmitt> try one more host.
<_snake> It doesnt work with any tite
<_snake> site*
<notech> kkathaman is there any fix to admin bug? Nalioth said i need to update my system,but how?
<_snake> I tried google, I tried every site i could think of
<mschmitt> konqueror or what?
<nalioth> _snake: if that doesnt work, ping 64.233.167.147
<mschmitt> ping does work ... only konqueror doesn't, right?
<mschmitt> where are you from, btw?
<_snake> 30 ms ping from ping 64.233.167.147
<_snake> Ohio
<_snake> And yes only konqueror doesn't
<_snake> Should I install firefox or something?
<mschmitt> _snake: well. ... try firefox, yes.
<mschmitt> but it seems to me a bit odd ...
<nalioth> _snake: you can ping with the numbers?
<_snake> Yea
<nalioth> _snake: then your dns isnt working
<_snake> You can use IP...im not THAT much of a noob
<_snake> lol
<mschmitt> he can even ping with hostnames
<_snake> I can ping with host names too
<mschmitt> just the http doesnt work ...
<mschmitt> or at least konqueror.
<_snake> Hmmm http://64.233.167.147 worked
<mschmitt> anybody knows something about kopete?
<_snake> http://google.com doesnt tho
<nalioth> _snake: your dns isn't working
<_snake> How do I fix it?
<_snake> :-D
<mschmitt> somehow its working for ping, but not for konqueror
<LjL> _snake: what's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<mschmitt> try /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_snake> in konqueror, I got the direct IP to work
<_snake> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<_snake> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<_snake> <head>
<_snake> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<_snake> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<_snake> </head>
<_snake> <body>
<_snake> <pre>
<mschmitt> well ... may be there is any stupid setting, htat overwrites the overall dns settings.
<_snake> search domain_not_set.invalid
<_snake> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<_snake> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<_snake> </pre></body>
<_snake> </html>
<_snake> ARGH
<_snake> The nameserver is right for my local IP
<LjL> _snake: don't paste here.. anyway, your nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf is wrong, you've got to use the IP addresses provided by your ISp
<mschmitt> anyone knows how to fix the kopete bug??
<LjL> _snake: hm, no, not unless you've got a DNS server running on 192.168.0.1
<chaoticgeek> what bug?
<_snake> But im going through a router, so wouldn't I use the routers DNS??
<sampan_> arggggh, updating borked my scim
<mschmitt> or some german people here?
<LjL> _snake: i don't have a DSL, so i don't quite know what services DSL routers provide. if you're sure your router does provide DNS, then well...
<mschmitt> they do forward the dns by default.
<LjL> _snake: try using "nslookup", and see if that resolves things
<LjL> _snake: i mean "resolve", not "solve" :)
<LjL> _snake: like "nslookup www.google.com"
<_snake> Okay what about it?
<mschmitt> LjL: do you know how to fix kopete?
<LjL> mschmitt: never even used it
<LjL> _snake: well, what does it say on trying to resolve google?
<mschmitt> well ... what icq client do you use, then?
<LjL> mschmitt: i don't use one
<mschmitt> :(
<mschmitt> ;)
<_snake> Try GAIM?
<_snake> What do you mean resolve??
<mschmitt> well ... yes, but its no native icq programm ...
<LjL> _snake: "to resolve a name" means to turn a hostname into the corresponding IP address. that's what DNS does, and that's what apparently isn't working on your box
<LjL> _snake: so, basically, if "nslookup www.google.com" gives you back an IP address for google, then the problem is at a higher level than DNS, while if it can't resolve it, well it might give some clues about what could be wrong with DNS, maybe
<_snake> Okay well it claims google is on my server, which obviously its not, but it says 72.14.207.99 is the address
<SysFail> evening all
<SysFail> anybody have kaffeine working with the win32 codecs that can help me?
<_snake> lol this happened after I did what it say here
<_snake> http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<_snake> Does that have anything to do with it?
<LjL> _snake: by saying "Server 192.168.0.1", nslookup doesn't mean that, it just means that your DNS server is 192.168.0.1
<SysFail> kaffeine used to have a wizard that checked it out the first time you ran it
<LjL> _snake: can you post nslookup's exact output on the pastebin please?
<SysFail> i cant seem to find it now
<LjL> _snake: (no, i don't think it can have anything to do with it)
<_snake> Hang on one sec, i dont want to spam the place again
<_snake> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<_snake> <HTML>
<_snake> <HEAD>
<_snake> 	<META HTTP-EQUIV="CONTENT-TYPE" CONTENT="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<_snake> 	<TITLE></TITLE>
<_snake> 	<META NAME="GENERATOR" CONTENT="OpenOffice.org 1.1.3  (Linux)">
<_snake> 	<META NAME="CREATED" CONTENT="20051116;16240200">
<LjL> ...
<_snake> 	<META NAME="CHANGED" CONTENT="16010101;0">
<_snake> 	<STYLE>
<_snake> 	<!--
<_snake> 		@page { size: 8.27in 11.69in; margin: 0.79in }
<_snake> 		P { margin-bottom: 0.08in }
<_snake> 	-->
<_snake> 	</STYLE>
<_snake> </HEAD>
<_snake> <BODY DIR="LTR">
<_snake> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">snake@Beast:~$ nslookup www.google.com</P>
<_snake> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">Server:         192.168.0.1</P>
<^rob^> hi
<_snake> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">Address:        192.168.0.1#53</P>
<_snake> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in"><BR>
<LjL> i know linux sometimes makes copy&paste a bit harder than would be desirable, but :P
<_snake> </P>
<_snake> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">Non-authoritative answer:</P>
<_snake> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">www.google.com  canonical name =
<^rob^> is there any breezy - nvidia fix problem?
<_snake> www.l.google.com.</P>
<_snake> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">Name:   www.l.google.com</P>
<_snake> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">Address: 72.14.207.99</P>
<_snake> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">Name:   www.l.google.com</P>
<_snake> <P STYLE="margin-bottom: 0in">Address: 72.14.207.104</P>
<_snake> </BODY>
<beast> snake: why not use pastebin for all this...  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<_snake> </HTML>
<_snake> ARGH
<_snake> UGH.
<_snake> Is there anyway to clean that up??
<_snake> lol
<_snake> if theres a way to clean it up do tell lol
<^rob^> does anyone has nvidia in breezy with nvidia driver?
<eht> -
<_snake> Cuz I cant go to websites :-P
<LjL> _snake: your DNS is working quite well. try "wget http://www.google.com/", if things are working it should output "[....]  index.html saved"
<^rob^> i have problem running X with nvidia kernel common from breezy - i just upgraded
<^rob^> ??
<_snake> Yep it out put that
<LjL> _snake: then the problem is only in Konqueror, i think
<nalioth> _snake: please use a pastebin
<LjL> _snake: don't you just happen to have a proxy specified in Konqueror?
<_snake> Someone tell me how to use pastebin and I will lol and let me check on that proxy thing
<SysFail> the amount of support has just gone to SHIT since breezy came out....there used to be help for damn near everything on ubuntu before this
<LjL> nalioth: he can't, as he can't go to the web. though i don't quite understand how he manages to paste a full-blown HTML page for bash output ;)
<^rob^> hey - anyone use NVIDIA here?
<beast> ^rob^: your kernel common version probably differs from the other nvidia installables
<LjL> _snake: you can go to http://80.87.131.193 to use the pastebin
<_snake> says im denied
<LjL> _snake: yeah, sorry, says same to me
<LjL> _snake: well nevermind, what about the konqueror proxy settings?
<LjL> _snake: (which, actually, i think you'll find under Settings / Internet & Network / Proxy)
<libben> hmm... anyone knows when it will be ava? http://dot.kde.org/1132098617/
<_snake> It was set on direct connect, but then I set for auto connect like I have on my windows PCs, and it said unable to find a usable script
<libben> http://www.oxygen-icons.org
<LjL> _snake: no, direct connect is OK...
<LjL> hm
<LjL> do you have firefox installed as well?
<_snake> Head scratcher?
<_snake> :-D
<LjL> yeah, a little
<_snake> No, but im sure I can hit apt get and get it
<LjL> you could try, even though i think it will work... if wget and nslookup work, there's no reason why it shouldn't
<LjL> it must be something to do with KDE and/or Konqueror
<_snake> Shit.
<_snake> Kyaptic isn't working either
<LjL> also, how did you connect to here? just loaded Konversation and clicked on the default server?
<_snake> Yea
<LjL> so konversation is resolving names, but konqueror isn't
<LjL> and kynaptic apparently isn't either
<LjL> try just "aptitude install firefox"
<_snake> 11 processes unavalible
<LjL> ah-uhm?
<_snake> Uhh
<_snake> wiat
<LjL> paste the output please... but paste it to the channel #flood
<_snake> "11 Resource temporarily unavailable"
<LjL> ah
<LjL> close kynaptic first
<LjL> APT programs won't work while other APT programs are running
<_snake> Oops didnt see that open :-D
<_snake> okay I shut it down
<_snake> and now this
<_snake> look in flood
<LjL> hm there is still some APT program running, either synaptic, or kynaptic still, or something
<LjL> try "ps aux | grep apt" to see what program it could be
<_snake> is there a program like task manager
<LjL> yeah, the one i just told you ;-) or, i think ctrl+esc will also show a list of (some?) running programs
<_snake> c kynaptic
<_snake> How do I shut it down?
<LjL> killall kynaptic
<LjL> if you can't close it more gracefully
<_snake> Alright I think its dead :)
<LjL> ;)
<_snake> No. Its not.
<LjL> omg
<Sonny_Wertzik> hi
<_snake> Wanna see output??
<buz> crtl-alt-esc -> klick
<LjL> _snake: the output from aptitude you mean?
<_snake> no from the killall and all that
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know of a KDE based internet radio program that streams shoutcast ...or a  plugin for amarok?
<LjL> _snake: oh, well yes
<_snake> go to flood
<LjL> i'm in there
<LjL> oh, ok
<LjL> "sudo killall kynaptic"
<LjL> ah, i see
<_snake> Maybe I should like...restart?? lol that would probly kill all processes :-D
<LjL> "sudo kill -s 9 22851"
<LjL> nah
<_snake> I did that
<_snake> alright
<LjL> try aptitude again
<_snake> Holy shit! 45mb need to be installed!?
* sampan reminds self never to update -- update breaks stuff
<_snake> lol
<LjL> firefox is kinda big :-) you could install "links2" instead of firefox, that should be smaller
<sampan> snake, tis true though -- updating borked SCIM and that is a mission-critical thing for me
<LjL> (but it's not quite the same thing, it's a little text-mode + sort-of-graphics-mode browser)
<_snake> nvm its cool, its only 15 mbs, that was after unpacking 45 mbs
<libben> what icon theme should i use?
<libben> is nuvola any good ? or is the default that is solid and looks cleanest?
<sampan> libben, one that you like
<buz> personally i like crystal
<buz> but it's really mostly a matter of taste
<libben> http://www.oxygen-icons.org will rock in kde4
<buz> yeah
<libben> and he did nuvola. and many wows him for it
<buz> i was looking at it just a few minutes ago
<_snake> ljl, go to flood
<_snake> more output
<LjL> _snake: by the way, have you had a look at Settings / Internet / Network settings / Domain name system? i think that just shows the stuff that is in /etc/resolv.conf, but i'm not sure... you could have a look and make sure the DNS is right
<LjL> _snake: uh?! i suppose you've just had a big update of packages!
<libben> looks promising http://www.oxygen-icons.org/?cat=3
<LjL> _snake: what came before that part you pasted?
<LjL> nalioth: come have a look, i think _snake is having something quite weird going on
<LjL> _snake: anyway, at this point, my advice would be "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade; reboot"
<LjL> sudo reboot, actually
<LjL> oh, libc6 has been updated
<_snake> That was before it
<nalioth> yes, _snake should reboot
<LjL> that explains the stuff about services
<_snake> Will that restart PC?
<LjL> _snake: ?
<LjL> _snake: (btw, you're using breezy, right? and if yes, on http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php you only added the stuff related to breezy, right?)
<libben> anyone tried the nuvola icon?
<libben> beats the crystal?
<_snake> Yes
<_snake> Ill brb guys, my dad needs some help
<LjL> _snake: ok. in the meanwhile, i think you might want to reboot
<_snake> Hang on im doin the dist update
<_snake> This is going to take forever (700 mb)
<SysFail> those guys in #ubuntu are fucking pricks
<LjL> _snake: i don't understand why it's downloading that much stuff
<LjL> _snake: how long haven't you been dist-upgrading? (though, in any case, it can't have been too long, as breezy is not out by long)
<_snake> I just installed it today!
<_snake> lol
<LjL> _snake: are you 100% sure you installed *breezy* and not hoary? i mean, you can't be having 700mb of updates on breezy...
<_snake> how do I chek what im running.
<_snake> I downloaded it 2 days ago, and installed today from kubuntu's site
<LjL> nalioth: help :)
<_snake> brb agin
<LjL> _snake: anyway, if you go ctrl+alt+f1 you should see a console where the first line tells you whether you're using breezy or hoary... then press alt+f7 to go back to KDE
<libben> hmm
<LjL> (what's actually the command to obtain the same information? duh)
<libben> nuvola was really good
<libben> like it alot
<libben> cant wait for kde4
<libben> is there any user defiend folder to place own icons into? so i dont need to browse for them all the time
<nalioth> LjL: yes?
<LjL> nalioth: what's happening to this guy's system? how can he be getting 700mb of updates on dist-upgrade?
<nalioth> LjL: if he has lots lf universe and multiverse things, easily
<LjL> nalioth: he installed two days ago, he said... i don't even think the CD has any universe packages?!
<kkathman> Ljl my update took 6 hours...cuz I had alot of things installed
<LjL> the only thing i can think of is that he's downloaded hoary instead of breezy, but i can't see how he could have done that, given he downloaded the CD two days ago
<nalioth> LjL: how do you know what he installed since?
<LjL> nalioth: i don't. but how many updates can there be in two days? i mean, i rarely ever get *any* updates on here
<kkathman> LjL: dist-upgrade?
<LjL> kkathman: there's something i'm missing. in the, say, month that i've had breezy, my dist-upgrades haven't updated many packages at all. now perhaps i've got less stuff installed than you, but still....
<LjL> kkathman: yeah, that's the way one usually updates stuff, isn't it
<kkathman> LjL: i was talking about going from hoary to breezy...sorry..
<nalioth> LjL: no it is not.
<kkathman> my bad
<LjL> kkathman: oh, ok
* kkathman shuts up
<LjL> nalioth: ?
<Fillado> I've just installed Kubuntu - installation went fine, but when I boot up all I get is a grey screen (the mouse shows up and works). Can anyone help?
<LjL> nalioth: of course, that was short of "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<LjL> short of = short for
<Hobbsee> grr kkathman 
<nalioth> LjL: i only dist-upgrade when moving from one *buntu version to the next
<nalioth> LjL: all other times i only use "upgrade"
<kkathman> Hobbsee:  ok ok  Im out!!! 
<LjL> nalioth: well, dist-upgrade is supposed to tidy up things better... even though it probably becomes the same as simple "upgrade" when a package-revolution is not involved
<Hobbsee> grr
<LjL> nalioth: man apt-get, it makes it quite clear that dist-upgrade is a "better superset" of upgrade (although of course i suppose that, as always, it can screw things up at times... but it has worked flawlessly for years in my debian)
<nalioth> LjL: i speak of my personal experience, everyone is different
<LjL> nalioth: yeah but i can almost assure you that "dist-upgrade" is the recommended way to update your system, whether you're actually upgrading to a "new distribution" or not
<LjL> "upgrade" leaves obsoleted dependencies installed, and stuff like that
<nalioth> LjL: perhaps i will start following that path
<LjL> nalioth: look, i'm reading the man, it says for example that, with "upgrade", no new packages are *ever* installed. which means that if you have a package whose new version has a new dependency, your upgrade will break
<nalioth> LjL: i've not had much trouble.
<LjL> no, surely, most of the times you won't have much trouble... expecially in Ubuntu, where updates are very small until a whole new version comes out (in which case, one definitely should always use dist-upgrade, i suppose)
<LjL> in debian, using "upgrade" can be a bit troublesome at times, and in theory, it can be in Ubuntu as well... it's just that Ubuntu's updates usually change less stuff
<_snake> Hey guys
<_snake> It appears I am infact on hoary....
<_snake> Wtf is that??
<LjL> _snake: yep, that was the only thing i could think of
<_snake> But how did I manage that one :-D
<LjL> _snake: i have no idea ;-) hoary is obsoleted by breezy now :)
<_snake> Yea I kno
<_snake> Where could I find breezy?
<_snake> The offical site I assume?
<_snake> Bah whatever, i'm going to go on windows, and download breezy
<_snake> Ill be back in here tho, this is a nice room, I might learn something :)
<LjL> uh, didn't give me the time to tell him that the upgrade he just did may have been all that he needed...
<libben> is there any user defiend folder to place own icons into? so i dont need to browse for them all the time
<Snakeda337> I figured out my problem
<Niomi> nalioth: how did that upgrade go?
<nalioth> Niomi: i'm here 
<_Snake_> I'm so dumb I threw out the wrong disk lol (if ljls still here)
<LjL> yep
<LjL> _Snake_: but look, if your upgrade was reasonably succesful, you probably don't need a new CD
<LjL> _Snake_: breezy is supposed to be upgradable from hoary
<_Snake_> Meh whatever, im in windows now, and re-downloading breezy
<LjL> _Snake_: well, that's certainly an option, if time is not a problem :)
<_Snake_> A while back I was going to go on to kubuntu, but I didn't understand it (fresh off windows) so I gave up the second day, well then I played with knoppix for a while, and deicded to go back to kubuntu
<LjL> _Snake_: kde all along? never tried gnome?
<_Snake_> I installed ubuntu once, it was alright
<_Snake_> I got off that quick tho
<LjL> _Snake_: mind you, i prefer KDE myself, but i think one should make an informed choice
<_Snake_> Yea I never really gave gnome a chance
<_Snake_> But im pretty content with kde, and my friend was trying to get be on FreeBSD but I couldn't figure out that install for the life of me
<LjL> _Snake_: anyway, when you get breezy installed, my advice is, first thing, do an upgrade
<LjL> _Snake_: (no, you won't get 700mb downloaded this time)
<_Snake_> I didnt know how to :)
<LjL> _Snake_: "aptitude update" downloads the lists of packages; "aptitude dist-upgrade" does your upgrade
<LjL> dunno how that's done in kynaptic of whatever, myself i just use aptitude
<_Snake_> whats the diffrence between apt-get and aptitude?
<LjL> well, for me, the main difference is that aptitude remember the dependencies it has installed automatically
<LjL> so if you install package A that needs package B, and then later you want to remove package A, aptitude knows it should also remove package B
<_Snake_> okay so aptitude is better?
<LjL> apt-get doesn't (nor does kynaptic, i think, although synaptic is supposed to do it)
<LjL> well, in a word... yeah
<_Snake_> Ill probly go with synaptic anyway
<LjL> the other big difference is that aptitude has a graphical interface (a *console* graphical interface, i mean), but i never used that one
<LjL> if you just type "aptitude", you'll see the interface
<_Snake_> Oh sweet! I dont like that CLI much, but I assume I have to befriend it to work with linux?
<LjL> synaptic is good enough, i think
<LjL> yeah, you definitely should
<_Snake_> :-D thats what I figured
<LjL> no matter how "ready for the desktop" people like to call linux, the console is still your very best friend
<_Snake_> Yea
<_Snake_> wtf. My download froze.
<_Snake_> Grrrrrrrr
<LjL> i hope you're using something that can resume downloads ;)
<_Snake_> Nope.
<_Snake_> Never paid much attention to those programs
<_Snake_> I suppose now would be a good time tho :)
<LjL> argh
<LjL> just download wget =)
<LjL> so you'll get used to it while you're on windows ;)
<LjL> it's the "standard" way to do HTTP downloads on linux
<LjL> (though of course, browsers can do HTTP downloads as well..)
<_Snake_> I dig browsers :)
<JeffAMcGee> just run "wget http://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/wget/wget-1.9.tar.gz"
<JeffAMcGee> never mind...
<LjL> JeffAMcGee: :-P
<_Snake_> lol
<Niomi> i downloaded wget on windows.. i'm so terrible with CLI applications..
<bobbyd> hi
<Niomi> i hope i can get used to it eventually.
<Niomi> hi bobbyd!
<_Snake_> wtf how do I run wget..
<_Snake_> whatever
<_Snake_> fuck this, I just want breezy
<_Snake_> lol
<LjL> it's not something easy, but it definitely is something useful
<LjL> _Snake_: well, if you're trying to use Explorer to download the 600mb it's made of, i'm not sure you'll obtain your goal ;)
<bobbyd> when I try to encode to mpeg4 with transcode it gives me a this error: [transcode]  warning : (dl_loader.c) loading "/usr/lib/transcode/export_ffmpeg.so" failed.
<bobbyd> I'm on breezy, does anyone know how to fix that?
<LjL> _Snake_: use firefox at least, it can manager download a bit (though a *little* bit) better than explorer, and resumes easier
<Hobbsee> _Snake_: language
<_Snake_> I'm using firefox, and I did with knoppix, ubuntu, kubuntu, FreeBSD, (windows...) and gentoo :-D
<LjL> _Snake_: well, i'm using Konqueror on KDE, it's good enough... i do like Firefox, but i just prefer to use KDE apps in KDE, and Konq isn't bad at all
<_Snake_> Yea I like konqueror
<chaoticgeek> time for food
<_Snake_> Actually I like it a lot
<LjL> _Snake_: the one thing i miss from Firefox are the extentions
<_Snake_> I really dont use any, so thats not as bad
<_Snake_> *yawn*
<_Snake_> Hey anyone used Xfce (I think its called)
<_Snake_> http://www.xfce.org/index.php
#kubuntu 2005-11-22
<nalioth> _Snake_: yes we do use it
<_Snake_> You don't need to say my name, as I assume your typing it, i'm on mirc, cant see the red ;)
<_Snake_> Is it any good?
<LjL> well, as far as i'm concerned, using stuff like Xfce is pretty useless these days (unless you actually *like* the way it looks and works). many, many useful apps are for either KDE or Gnome; of course, you can run them in Xfce, but what's the purpose, when all the KDE/Gnome libraries will be laoded anyway?
<colin__> how can i use my airport extreme in kubuntu?
<_crimson> hello, when I install ATI controller my kubuntu goes to ruin does not return to initiate KDE
<LjL> _Snake_: by the way, talking about the "red", do you know you can set Konversation to display an icon in the tray, which will start flashing red when someone calls your name? :)
<LjL> colin__: what is that?
<Fillado> apples wi-fi access point
<LjL> oh
<colin__> yea
<doodz> hey its cool i left a ton of apps over, shut my pc down then when i booted back up they all re
<doodz> opend
<doodz> :)
<doodz> *open
<_Snake_> LjL: Cant say I did :)
<LjL> doodz: that's called "session saving" ;-) it's there by default in Gnome, though i think it has to be specified in KDE
<doodz> i can't remember selecting it..
<LjL> _Snake_: well i'm just giving random tips when they come to me :)
<doodz> i like it
<doodz> :)
<brodel> from what I've read WPA looks like it's a pain to get working on ubuntu. I have been thinking about getting a new wireless router. (11 mbit is just too slow for my current needs) Is there an easy way to get WPA working on ubuntu?
<nalioth> colin__: you cannot
<LjL> doodz: i like hibernation better (when it actually works). it's basically session saving done the right way :)
<colin__> can i use a usb dongle?
<_Snake_> brodel: Wireless period is hard to get working in any linux distro
<nalioth> colin__: are you talking about the built in wireles or the AP?
<doodz> hibernation like what windows has ?
<Fillado> is there a repository that has nvidia drivers in it?
<colin__> the built in
<brodel> really? My wireless worked perfectly with no problems (using it now)
<LjL> doodz: yeah. it's called either "hibernation" or "software suspend" or "suspend to disk" in linux
<colin__> hmm
<_Snake_> Odd...mine was a bitch to set up brodel
<nalioth> colin__: it is a broadcom chipset, so no it doesnt work under linux
<_Snake_> Might just be mine :)
<doodz> nice
<LjL> doodz: you can try it by running "sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh" in KDE, while Gnome has a shutdown option for it
<nalioth> colin__: i do have a webpage for you to look at
<brodel> All I did was enter in my SSID. I also used it at a friends house and it worked fine.
<brodel> I am concerned about moving to another card and AP though
<nalioth> colin__: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/       <<< this page works well when shopping
<LjL> doodz: unfortunately it's definitely not as polished as the windows one, currently
<nalioth> ubotu: tell colin__ about wireless
<nalioth> colin__: also check your priv msgs from ubotu for further info
<colin__> k, thanx
<brodel> Hell I still can't get windows to get this card installed correctly, but ubuntu did it with no probs :)
* robotgeek thanks uncle google
<libben> kmess.sourceforge.net is it better the kopete? i only use msn anyway except irc
<_Snake_> Ugh kopete makes me mad
<brodel> I am using kopete.. it's ok
<brodel> I still like gaim better
<LjL> libben: dunno, but it's in the repositories, so you can probably try it quite quickly
<_Snake_> Its got a problem with AIM, I like kopete better, but with AIM it sucks
<libben> yeah, but i was more in the line if kopete is less buggy or something like that
<brodel> Why's that? I mainly only use AIM
<libben> im thinking of uninstalling kopete and install kmess
<_Snake_> If you have "thorns of faith" in your buddy list and they IM you as "Thorns of Faith" (notice the caps) it says hes not on your buddy list
<_Snake_> Then if you try to add, they dont immidetly come online
<nalioth> libben: whatever you're up to
<brodel> Odd.. I've never noticed anything like that.
<LjL> i dunno, but guys, why don' you go file a bug, instead of running away to another program?
<_Snake_> I filed one :)!
<LjL> ok then ;)
<_Snake_> Then I switched to gaim lol
<_crimson> hello to all
<_Snake_> yo
<LjL> _Snake_: anyway, as you can see from kubuntu.org, there's kde 3.5 almost ready, perhaps it fixes that. actually, i have the RC1 installed
<_Snake_> Yea I seen that
<_Snake_> Should be scweet
<_crimson> anyone have installed GATOS ATI following the README inside TAR
<_Snake_> Do they ship kubuntu for free aswell, or just ubuntu?
<LjL> _Snake_: unless you really want to test it, though, i'd advise against installing it... it's giving quite a few problems to people, me included (not bad problems, but problems), as you can see from the known bugs page
<_crimson> when I install ATI controller my kubuntu goes to ruin does not return to initiate KDE
<_Snake_> LjL:Ill wait until its prime time
<LjL> _Snake_: don't tell me you'd rather have it shipped than install a decent downloader :P
<_Snake_> LjL: Haha, naw, I was thinking about ordering a bunch and handing them out at school, I know a few nerds that are to lazy to download it lol
<LjL> oic
<_Snake_> LjL:about how long ago was hoary released?
<LjL> _Snake_: like something more than 6 months ago
<LjL> _Snake_: there's a release every 6 months, and breezy is quite new
<brodel> can anyone help me mount a windows share? I want to see if it helps an issue I'm having with streaming music 
<brodel> Breezy is about a month old now
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives
<brodel> not that that's old..
<nalioth> _Snake_: it's not about downloading, it's about ignorance. the vast majority of folks have no idea that a nice open desktop system exists
<LjL> brodel: well, the basic idea is "sudo mount -t cifs //server/directory /mnt/somewhere -o username=WindowsUser"
<brodel> I was missing the -t cifs 
<LjL> brodel: WindowsUser would be a windows user, of course :-)
<brodel> what's that do / mean?
<LjL> brodel: you could use "-t smbfs", but that's deprecated i think
<LjL> brodel: the two "//" you mean? well, it's the same as on Windows, only on it's "\\" there
<brodel> I was getting something about superblocks last night when trying it, but I didn't have the -t cifs thing
<LjL> brodel: on windows, you access a remote share by typing "\\server\directory"
<brodel> Yeah. I know that :)
<brodel> I know windows too well
<LjL> well, the two "//" in linux are just that
<brodel> I mean't the "-t cifs"
<_Snake_> <brodel> I know windows too well"
<_Snake_> Same here, I think thats why linux is so hard for me
<LjL> oh, well, cifs is the new filesystem for Windows shares, the older one, smbfs, had some bad issues, i think
<_Snake_> Gotta unlearn everything, then relearn
<Hobbsee> brodel: _Snake_ you unlearn it pretty quick, it's not that hard
<LjL> _Snake_: naaah... they even place widgets the windows way, in both KDE and Gnome, to give you an easy time :-P
<LjL> (fortunately, that's configurable)
<brodel> "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //omoikane/share"
<brodel> I can't unlearn it completely (I'd lose my job haha)
<_Snake_> lol, I mean you have to learn that theres diffrent ways to do things in linux than windows
<chaoticgeek> I like armork
<_Snake_> Same
<chaoticgeek> or whatever its called
<_Snake_> ;)
<brodel> amarok never worked for me.. It looks too big for a music player anyway (IMO)
<chaoticgeek> amarok
<brodel> I like beep
<_Snake_> XMMS Roxorz
<LjL> brodel: hmm try with the IP of your windows machine instead of its name
<chaoticgeek> I load a list then minimize it
<brodel> ok
<brodel> mount: block device //10.121.10.5/share is write-protected, mounting read-only
<brodel> mount: cannot mount block device //10.121.10.5/share read-only
<LjL> _Snake_: bah, xmms is just winamp, which may not necessarily be a bad thing, but i don't find it a particularly noteworthy program
<brodel> it never asked me for a password
<LjL> brodel: weird that it didn't. you used the "-o" option, didn't you?
<brodel> All I need it to do is play music. amarok is too big for that
<_Snake_> What do you mean by big?
<_Snake_> File size, or playersize?
<brodel> sudo mount -t cifs //10.121.10.5/share /media/omoikane -o username=brodel
<brodel> that's what I typed exactly
<LjL> brodel: then just use mpg321 :P
<brodel> playersize (interface)
<brodel> I like the size of beep.. does all I need.
<_Snake_> It can minimize to the tray...lol
<brodel> Amarok takes almost the whole screen.
<brodel> yeah, but why does the interface need that much space to begin with 
<LjL> brodel: it looks right... note that the username *may* be case sensitive, though... also, not that it should make a difference, but i would mount in /mnt not in /media
<brodel> I don't know.. it just bothers me.
<brodel> ok
<_Snake_> Lol ur choice! (The magic of linux :))
<LjL> brodel: it doesn't *need* that space... just tell it to show a winamp like small window, and it will
<chaoticgeek> I like having the winkey+letter to move around in my playlists
<CarD-Elsoy> hi
<brodel> maybe I'll try it again.. but I guess I'm wondering what makes it better than beep?
<LjL> brodel: i haven't tried beep
<brodel> mount: cannot mount block device //10.121.10.5/Share read-only
<brodel> bah
<chaoticgeek> that other thing is cool too
<chaoticgeek> the detachable one like winamp
<_Snake_> What are you trying to mount brodel? A windows NTFS Drive or what??
<brodel> windows share
<_Snake_> Hmm
<LjL> _Snake_: a windows share, i.e. he's trying to do a Samba mount
<brodel> it a NTFS drive though
<brodel> but that shouldn't matter (I think)
<LjL> brodel: well, have you tried with "-t smbfs" just to be sure?
<brodel> nope
<_Snake_> Yea I see that, I thought it was local
* _Snake_ shuts up
<LjL> brodel: well, try it, even though i'm positive it's being deprecated... but if it works for you..
<brodel> brodel@nemesis-nix:~$ sudo mount -t smbfs //10.121.10.5/Share /mnt/omoikane -o username=brodel
<brodel> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //10.121.10.5/Share,
<chaoticgeek> what are you trying to do?
<LjL> brodel: i think you might not have "smbfs" installed
<LjL> brodel: (though i think that package's only needed for smbfs proper, not cifs)
<brodel> anyway to check?
<LjL> brodel: aptitude install smbfs
<LjL> brodel: if it's already installed, you'll know ;)
<brodel> nope.. looks like it's installing now
<_Snake_> LjL: How the hell do you know all these commands off the top of your head?
<_StarScream> does anyone have bootsplash with kubuntu
<brodel> you say aptitude, but if I am asking and you're not around I always get "apt-get" why do you prefer aptitude? (curiosity only)
<LjL> _Snake_: what "all these commands"? for now, you've only seen me type "aptitude" and "mount" :)
<_StarScream> or is it just PPC that doesn't
<chaoticgeek> he/she is very smart
<LjL> brodel: i think people are simply used to apt-get... aptitude is a good program, it's endorsed by Debian, and it can do *at least all* the things that apt-get can do
<LjL> brodel: in addition, it remembers automatically installed dependencies, which apt-get doesn't
<Hobbsee> brodel: handles the dependancies differently - aptitude gets rid of the package and it's dependancies, i think
<LjL> brodel: and it's got a graphical interface, but i don't use that
<Hobbsee> that too
<nalioth> brodel: aptitude has more/different features
<brodel> wow.. lots of answers lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> people must be awake today
<brodel> well that mount worked finally :D
<LjL> brodel: just try installing a package that has a ton of dependencies... later you decide you want to remove it... with apt-get, you'll have to hunt for the dependencies one by one
<brodel> didn't seem sto really solve my issue though... but oh well
<brodel> seems to*
<LjL> brodel: this also applies while doing an automatic upgrade... if dependencies get moved in the new versions, and stuff like that, aptitude will do a much better job of getting rid of the obsolete stuff
<LjL> brodel: what do you mean? it works or it works not?
<brodel> speaking of that.. is there something running on my laptop looking for new stuff like patches and whatever?
<brodel> The mount worked fine..
<_Snake_> LjL: I meant as in I wouldn't know what -t and all that crap does lol
<brodel> but when I play an MP3 from that mount it doesn't work right
<LjL> brodel: no, on KDE, there isn't (yet). there is in Gnome
<LjL> _Snake_: well, you see, i also have a Samba share that i mount, so it's something i'm quite used to do. when people come and ask abour wireless interfaces (like some minutes ago), i simply don't have a clue
<_Snake_> Ah okay
<_Snake_> lol
<LjL> brodel: umount and remount with "-t cifs", maybe it works this time
<brodel> before when I played an MP3 from konqueror, it downloaded it to a temp directory and played it. I wanted it to just play like it does when I'm in windows, now it doesn't download it, but it starts and after 2 seconds, it cuts off :(
<brodel> how do I unmount hehe
<brodel> "unmount" didn't work
<Hobbsee> brodel: try umount
<_thumper_> brodel, umount
<Hobbsee> :P
<LjL> brodel: well, when you use Samba shares from KDE, they're not really mounted, but instead there is a "KIOSlave" that connects to the Windows machine and downloads the stuff...
<LjL> brodel: "umount /media/share"
<brodel> sudo: unmount: command not found
<LjL> there is no "n"
<brodel> HAHA
* brodel FOOL
<LjL> are you surprised? do you know that the system call to create files is called "creat"?
<libben> can i install a deb file that is built for ubuntu?
<libben> we have the same structure dont we?
<LjL> libben: ...uh?
<slow-motion__> n8
<LjL> libben: ubuntu and kubuntu are exactly the same distribution
<LjL> libben: the only difference is in the selection of programs that comes in the respective CDs
<_Snake_> libben: Just diffrent pretty pictures and programs :)
<Hobbsee> libben: what is it?
<libben> i know all this. i was just wondering if it was any diffrence in the structure of the folders. but it shouldent be-
<LjL> libben: but if you install something that's for Gnome, then a lot of Gnome libraries and misc dependencies will be installed as well
<libben> im going for kmess
<libben> but its not the newest in repos
<Hobbsee> libben: there wont be, it should be fine
<Fillado> are the official nvidia drivers in the universe repository?
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Hobbsee> think you have to get the binary ones from their site
<_Snake_> oooooooo kmess is pretty
* Hobbsee goes off to see what kmess is
<LjL> i wouldn't use MSN if i were forced to :P
<_Snake_> ^agreed
<_Snake_> But http://kmess.sourceforge.net/ is pretty :)
<Hobbsee> ooh nice!
<Hobbsee> kopete's what i use here
<chaoticgeek> konversation
<brodel> man.. it still doesn't play it right :(
<brodel> even with cifs
<chaoticgeek> wouldnt kopete do what kmess does? plus more?
<brodel> CIFS.. I've seen that before when trying to get novell  shares on windows machines withouth the novell client.
<LjL> _Snake_: isn't it just because they're using a MacOS X like theme in the screenshots? ;-)
<Fillado> (23:43:29) (Hobbsee) think you have to get the binary ones from their site <--- trying to avoid that as i'm going to have to do it entirely CLI :|
<Hobbsee> wish it was a multi-im protocol
<Hobbsee> Fillado: got lynx?
<libben> well, kmess is only for msn, i only use msn, and irc. and it seems to follow the look of msn more then kopete
<chaoticgeek> I'll stick with kopete
<_Snake_> LjL: Probly :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's what i was thinking
<chaoticgeek> I dont use msn, never have
<Hobbsee> Fillado: if you go grab lynx, you'll be able to browse the net via console
<_Snake_> Kopete would be great if they fix my damn AIM problem
<chaoticgeek> whats worng?
<Fillado> ah ok
<LjL> fine, i'm out of disk space
<chaoticgeek> sometimes randomly I'll just logg off, but I can log it back it on my AIM, I never have problems with Yahoo though
<brodel> LjL: so there's nothing I can do about my playing MP3s from that mount?
<brodel> when I use gaim, it always cuts off my google im thing
<brodel> I forgot what googles was called.. 
<LjL> brodel: i don't really know, it works for me... (well, i got some problems too, like accented letters not showing correctly, but basically it works)
<chaoticgeek> google talk
<brodel> that's it
<chaoticgeek> my room mate uses that to talk with his brother
<chaoticgeek> he loves it, but he uses the windows Google Talk program
<brodel> also in yakuake the letters are like smooshed together.. 
<Hobbsee> there are a lot of improvements in kopete 0.11
<brodel> don't know of how to fix that. I've tried different fonts and stuff..
<LjL> brodel: perhaps try asking on the #samba channel? (i suppose there is one)
<chaoticgeek> there is a samba channle
<chaoticgeek> channel*
<brodel> nevermind.. it worked that time.. should of just tried it again.. figured it would do the same..
<_Snake_> Ice Cream is good :-D
<chaoticgeek> yes it is
<chaoticgeek> I want some choclate
<_Snake_> Is it possible to connect to 2 servers with mIRC...?
<libben> hmmm some deps problems when trying to install kmess.deb file. but i cant find the deps in the repos. weird
<brodel> yes
<brodel> do /server -m second.server.com
<LjL> _Snake_: i don't remember how, but yes, with the recent versions, yes
<_Snake_> Haha got it
<_Snake_> :)
<brodel> :)
<Delvien> anyone have any experience with ipw2200?
<brodel> like I said.. I know windows too well :(
<chaoticgeek> yumm... chocolate
<Delvien> Anyone know how to fix this http://pastebin.com/432482
<Hobbsee> Delvien: i hear it works
<_Snake_> Same here brodel
<_Snake_> I could fix almost any issue with windows..kinda sucks :-D
<Delvien> Hobbsee is freaky for me.. 
<Hobbsee> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know, could you explain it?
<_Snake_> I need a challenge, hence why I got linux
<Hobbsee> !wiki ipw2200
<brodel> linux has definately become a challenge for me.
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<_Snake_> Same
<brodel> Feel like it would be easier if I never touched a windows box though.
<chaoticgeek> I got linux just because I'm a geek
<Hobbsee> Delvien: check ubuntuforums.org - i've seen threads on this
<Delvien> Hobbsee kk checking
<_Snake_> Lol agreed brodel
<Hobbsee> k
<brodel> I just want to be able to play my songs from the share :(
<brodel> I got all these new tunes.. but can't play em unless I boot to windows.. and I don't want to go to windows haha
<_Snake_> I go through and ill see something and Ill be like "Now why cant this be like windows" but then I remind myself "Dur...this is linux, if I want windows, i should be on windows"
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> then i go itno a msdos command prompt, then keep trying ls
<Hobbsee> and wonder why it doesnt work
<Hobbsee> brodel: copy them over to your linux?
<kkathman> brodel its very possible  from either direction
<chaoticgeek> the onlything I have not moved over from windows is using my tv tuner card...
<_Snake_> Haha! When I first loaded up linux, I tryed using MSDOS/command lines and i was like FOCK! lol
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<Hobbsee> shutdown now works though
<_Snake_> Ha yeah
<brodel> Hobbsee: I do ls in dos now too
<brodel> and I did mkdir the other day
<_Snake_> LOL
<_Snake_> Nice
<Hobbsee> mkdir doesnt work either?
<brodel> it does.. but I wasn't thinking
<brodel> I was doing a batch file..
<brodel> and I put cp in there somewhere too
<chaoticgeek> I've done that too befroe
<_Snake_> I dont usually use windows CLI, I use all graphical for that
<_Snake_> For windows anyway, after all, it was a OS built for a GUI...why not use it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> what?  you mean...cp doesnt work either???
<Hobbsee> argh!
<brodel> because I throw batch files in login scripts
<chaoticgeek> ya is al graphical so sometimes I do use the command line, but mostly the gui
<brodel> I do a lot of batch files.. at work hehe
<_Snake_> What do you do for a job?
<brodel> network administrator 
<_Snake_> Fun
<chaoticgeek> ohh
<Hobbsee> student here
<_Snake_> Computer repairs here/ student
<chaoticgeek> Student too
<brodel> well used to be.. company got bought out and brought their own people for that.. now I just do the desktop stuff till I find another job so I'm not bored out of my mind
<brodel> I wish my damn modem in my laptop worked in kubuntu so I could get on the net with it at work.
<_Snake_> I do the hardware part of PCs
<_Snake_> You didn't do a dual boot?
<brodel> huh?
<brodel> I want to be on kubuntu on my laptop at work
<_Snake_> Ah okay, I thought maybe you just installed kubuntu, and got rid of windows 100%
<brodel> but I need a modem to connect at work because there are like 4 firewalls between my PC and the net.
<brodel> haha.. no way. 
<_Snake_> I might do that when linux has more support behind it
<brodel> I know I need certain things and don't always have the time to learn how to do something that's simple in windows
<brodel> I'd love to get rid of it all together
<brodel> Actually I downloaded a copy of vista and played with it. A week later I said bah I am going to try linux again.. if I learn it I won't have to deal with Vista unless it's work related.
<_Snake_> Thats the only thing I dislike about being windows n00b: If you want to do something, you have to research it for hours lol (It took me 4 hours just install flash player into konquerer)
<_Snake_> Thats like a 30 second job on windows
<brodel> this time, I tried ubuntu and have been loving it.. just gotta figure a lot of stuff out.
<_Snake_> Being linux noob**
<LjL> _Snake_: or you could ask here ;)
<_Snake_> Yea, but I know people get annoyed
<LjL> not that i'd know how to install flash, but
<brodel> dude, I STILL can't get flash running on konqueror.. I tried that forever one night and was like F this I'm goin to bed.
<_Snake_> hahaha!!
<_Snake_> PWNED!
<_Snake_> ER
<LjL> _Snake_: no, they don't. if it's an easy question, they'll just call ubotu to give you instructions
<_Snake_> Anyway, are you on kubuntu now?
<LjL> _Snake_: if it's not an easy question, you'll probably find someone who *wants* to answer it
<brodel> me?
<_Snake_> lol
<_Snake_> Yea brodel
<Fillado> wahey - got kubuntu to work :D :D
<brodel> yeah
<_Snake_> Hang on I got instructions on how to install it
<LjL> _Snake_: if it's about installing flash or java, everyone will run away. but that's not the case for everything ;-P
<chaoticgeek> hey my flash works
<_Snake_> http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=1646.0
<brodel> but I need flash!
<libben> what was the command to clear the cache from debs?
<libben> so it wont install a old deb?
<_Snake_> Go there brodel
<brodel> wtf
<chaoticgeek> you go to flash.com I think
<libben> apt-get clean cache?
<brodel> I didn't know there was a kubuntu forums lol
<_Snake_> Yepperz
<_Snake_> I figured that all by myself
<_Snake_> Just use what I did, and download the file off of flash sites
<Delvien> hobbsee got it fixed
<Hobbsee> cool :)
<LjL> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<libben> apt-get clean cache?
<chaoticgeek> go here http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape4
<LjL> just to mention that ubotu can be useful
<LjL> libben: apt-get clean you mean?
<_Snake_> whats obotu?
<Delvien> hobbsee know anything about ACPI?
<_Snake_> ubotu**
<Hobbsee> ah, not really, no
<LjL> libben: but that's not to make it avoid installing old debs
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<chaoticgeek> dowload unzip and open the commandline and sudo ./flashplayer-installer
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<_Snake_> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree THAT DOES NOT WORK
<libben> yeah? it removes the debs doesnt it?
<LjL> libben: to install updated things, you need apt-get update
<chaoticgeek> guys who needs flash?
<chaoticgeek> I can tell ya
<libben> yeah. allready done that
<chaoticgeek> and it works, and it works in konqueror
<LjL> libben: it flushes the cache. the main (only?) purpose of it is to free up disk space
<brodel> _Snake_: you entered the patch for firefox.. that will make it work in konqueror too?
<_Snake_> yes
<_Snake_> Konqueror scans for all plugins
<brodel> roger that
<Delvien> Opera > Firefox >Konqueror> IE
<chaoticgeek> yep
<Delvien> Firefox is a Memory hog,  Konqeror doesnt feel like a web browser to me
<_Snake_> I love konqueror
<Delvien> i love it as a file browser
<Delvien> not as a web browser
<_Snake_> Great idea, integrating the file browser and web
<_Snake_> Whys that?
<LjL> errr stop talking about it
<LjL> it just crashed on me
<_Snake_> lol
<Delvien> haha
<LjL> perhaps it's ashamed of you talking about it, so stop :P
<_Snake_> Del are you saying IE owns all??
<Delvien> Im no
<Delvien> not
<Delvien> > means greater than
<_Snake_> Ahh...oops
<_Snake_> Missintertpreted (sp?)
<_Snake_> lol
<Delvien> jeese someone didnt take math in middle school :P
<Delvien> hehe jk
<_Snake_> :-D
<Delvien> IE owns a pile of donky crap
<_Snake_> Indeed
<Delvien> nothing else
<_Snake_> lol
<Delvien> IE7 is kinda nice, but not as nice as firefox or opera
<_Snake_> http://www.spreadinternetexplorer.com/
<_Snake_> Hahaha
<Delvien> Vista is a mem hog
<LjL> Delvien: myself, i'm not sure i'd call opera better than firefox... also, if i have to take the "political" issues into consideration, then it's definitely firefox > opera for me
<_Snake_> Vista is a everything hog
<chaoticgeek> eww
<_Snake_> It looks sexy tho
<Delvien> ljl Firefox uses alot of memory. and does the same thing as opera
<Delvien> aye snake
<_Snake_> So after I got rid of the beta, I just installed a skin over XP :)
<Delvien> Firefox but as firefox becomes more popular, more hackers look at it
<LjL> Delvien: yeah opera is quite lightweight, at least as far as filesize is concerned (don't really remember about amount RAM taken)
<Delvien> i do not skin XP anymore. just boot it up to play games. thats all XP is for.
<_Snake_> lol
<Delvien> Ljl firefox 94 megs, opera 35-40
<LjL> Delvien: many versions of Opera, though, have also been much less stable than current Firefoxes, for me
<_Snake_> I <3 my firefox
<Delvien> Ljl i use 8, very stable , not one crash, firefox has crashed several times
<_Snake_> Theres a browser thats called...hmmm...i think avant
<Delvien> but i still love firefox dont get me wrong, i would still use it if it didnt use so much memory
<_Snake_> Something like that
<chaoticgeek> xp is for my  tv tuner so I can record shows
<_Snake_> Wow that program is crazy
<_Snake_> So many options
<Delvien> chaoticgeek TV ? holy crap thats still around !!!
<chaoticgeek> yep
<brodel> odd.. I installed it there, and it worked for firefox.. :D
<_Snake_> wtf whut is tv??
<brodel> but not for konqueror
<LjL> Delvien: firefox did crash on me a few times on Linux, but it was very stable on Windows. i haven't tried Opera 8, i stopped using it at 7 (and only ever used it on Windows)
<_Snake_> Try settings konquerors plugin settings
<chaoticgeek> got to record my anime when I'm sleeping
<Delvien> ljl ah windows is unstable as it is.. lol 
<LjL> windows 2000 is quite stable
<Delvien> chaoticgeek gnutella for me :P
<_Snake_> You have to change the path I think (Go to control center > Internet > Browser > plug ins (I think))
<_Snake_> http://www.avantbrowser.com/ That browser is option crazy
<LjL> i've hardly ever see Linux actually *crash*... but i've hardly ever seen win2000 do it, as well
<_Snake_> LOLOLOL!!! GUYS READ THIS!:
<_Snake_> Is Avant Browser a secure browser?
<_Snake_> Yes, Avant Browser is secure. Since it's based on Internet Explorer, Avant Browser is as secure as Internet Explorer.
<_Snake_> Thats not very secure...
<Delvien> who likes to use win2000, eek
<LjL> hey, konq crashed again, what the hell
<LjL> _Snake_: ahahahahah
<_Snake_> LjL: It don't like you :)
<Delvien> ljl im pokeing my konq voodoo doll
<LjL> Delvien: i don't quite *like* to use windows, i just said 2000 is stable
<Delvien> hehe
<_Snake_> Most of NT is
<Delvien> whoa
<LjL> hey, a netsplit
<LjL> long time no see
<_Snake_> I cant say XP is that bad compared to...oh I dunno........ME
<Delvien> lol
<Delvien> my wifi light wont turn on, Damn you wifi light of uberness
<Delvien> jeebus
<Delvien> my wifi light wont turn on, Damn you wifi light of uberness
<LjL> ME is the most unstable thing i've seen on earth
<LjL> but i'm damn sure that if i had gone in space, ME would be the most unstable thing i'd have seen in space
<_Snake_> lol
<_Snake_> That was weird.
<_Snake_> ME was my third OS.
<_Snake_> Came on a Emachine.
<_Snake_> Go Figure.
<_Snake_> lol, I would be scared to be launched into space running ME
<_Snake_> Hahaha
<Delvien> emachine !!!! OMG burn it !
<_Snake_> Yes I did
<_Snake_> Litterally
<_Snake_> In our shop, the 2 most machines I see (in order) Dell, then Emachine
<_Snake_> Both are junk
<Delvien> hey now
<_Snake_> Emachines more so, but I think I see more dell because thats what a lot of people buy
<Delvien> Dell laptops are great, their desktops stink
<brodel> Toshiba laptops rawk
<brodel> Sony VAIO SUCKS
<Sonny_Wertzik> hello
<Delvien> VAIOs are overpriced HPs
<Delvien> and HPs suck ass
<Delvien> the only thing HP makes that is good is printers
<brodel> I bought a VIAO as my first laptop.. worst purchase I ever made
<Delvien> its all hype
<brodel> My friend has a HP laptop.. he seems to like it.
<Delvien> well he prolly bought it at bestbuy... lol
<brodel> Circuit city actually
<Delvien> even worse...
<Delvien> NEVER buy a computer at a retail store
<brodel> not really.
<brodel> well he doesn't like to shop around
<brodel> He'll walk around and see it and just go I want that. I can go to the internet kiosk and show it to him for cheaper online and he doesn't care.
<Delvien> im just going to stop , because i'll start calling him derrogitory names if we continue this..
<brodel> I bought this laptop from some retailer on ebay. Paid $700 less than what they were asking in the store for a model under this one.
<brodel> haha
<Delvien> hehe what brand?
<brodel> Toshiba
<Delvien> nice
<brodel> I love it.
<Delvien> Toshibas are nice
<brodel> MUCH better than that VAIO POS I had.
<Delvien> Its the Home/home office IBM
<brodel> I think when it's time to upgrade I'll probably get another 
<Delvien> I own a dell i6000d
<brodel> IBM is overpriced IMO.. but they make nice stuff.
<Delvien> paid 1247, was worth 2200 at the time
<brodel> We used to get IBMs at work.. now we get Dells.
<Delvien> well IBM is business class solid as a rock
<brodel> Yeah I think I paid like 1300 or so for this.. at the time that was a good deal.
<Delvien> aye
<Delvien> i bought mine "refurbished" but all it was someone returned it to get something else, so they knocked 1000 dollars off the price because it was "USED" but was only 1 and a half months old
<brodel> I got my buddy to put in the kubuntu live CD in his HP and it didn't detect the wireless card.. he took it right out after that. Now I'll never get him on linux haha
<Delvien> live CD doesnt work for my wireless either
<Delvien> not even ethernet
<brodel> I have an IBM sitting right beside me.. just don't use it.
<laptop> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Delvien> my GF has a R32, nice laptop but nothing isinternal  , so she has a bluetooth dongle and a PCMCIA wifi card sticcking out
<brodel> hehe... 
* brodel looks at his wifi card sticking out of his PCMCIA slot
<Delvien> lol
<brodel> I had the option of internal.. but it was too much and I already had this card which is 200mw
<brodel> Used to do a lot of wardriving and such.
<Delvien> bad boy !
<brodel> bah
<brodel> it's a hobby
<brodel> amazing how many people just don't care to even try to protect it
<Delvien> when my internet gets cut off ( outage ) i use my neighbor's. who is to stupid to secure it
<brodel> At my dads house sitting in his driveway, I can get 10 access points.. 8 of which are 100% open
<Delvien> lol sad
<brodel> and I found those with my pocket PC.. which I know probably has shit for range
<brodel> no, you know what's sad?
<brodel> my dad uses dial up
<Delvien> omg !
<laptop> how do i edit my sources.lst again?
<chaoticgeek> my grandmother and aunt and other anunt still use dial up
<Delvien> sudo kedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<chaoticgeek> sudo kedit
<Delvien> err,
<chaoticgeek> yes
<Hobbsee> kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<chaoticgeek> or kate
<Hobbsee> !tell Delvien about root
<Delvien> oh ok , thought apt part was wrong
<brodel> well I think it's sad he has dialup and there are 8 open access points he could use
<laptop> thats it thanks
<chaoticgeek> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Delvien> i dont want to know about root *pout * hehe :P
<chaoticgeek> vim too
<chaoticgeek> I like vim
<chaoticgeek> vi
<Delvien> ive NEVER had a problem using sudo to kedit
<Delvien> brodel but he could be arrested for using those 8
<Hobbsee> Delvien: true, neither, but i get told off every once in a while for recommending sudo lol
<Delvien> Hobbsee lol, its alright, we all understand. 
<Snake_> Get guys, sorry network went down
<brodel> damn.. power just went out here :(
<Delvien> laptops = great
<Snake_> Hell yes
<Snake_> Its to bad DSL/Cable needs power to operate :)
<Snake_> I got a backup dialup connection tho
<brodel> Well I have a 650 VA UPS on my firewall and router\access point
<brodel> so I'm good for a while
<Snake_> NOOOO
<Snake_> FUCK!!!!!!
<Snake_> AHHHHH!!!!
<brodel> ...
<Snake_> I WAS AT 60%!!!!!!!!!!!
<Snake_> :(
<Snake_> Whats a good downloading program? (LjL) lol
<LjL> snake: wget is good, i also use axel to download from many mirorsr (it's got automatic search) concurrently
<Snake_> Windows?
<LjL> Snake_: both work from the command line, there are surely a ton of KDE downloaders, but i don't know about them... anyway, i they many of them use wget or axel as backends anyway
<LjL> no, linux
<brodel> damn I need faster wireless
<nalioth> Snake_: please watch your language
<LjL> for windows, you can use wget too
<nalioth> Snake_: wget is good, so is curl
<LjL> or just download GetRight
<Snake_> :-D okay, and I couldn't figure out wget
<LjL> GetRight can do multi-mirrors download too
<nalioth> Snake_: please learn it. if something has a URL, wget can get it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Snake_ about CoC
<LjL> nalioth: if something has many urls, axel makes good use of my 10mbps connection ;)
<nalioth> LjL: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
* brodel now knows why LjL has no disk space
<brodel> I know if I had a 10mbit connection I'd never have any disk space either.
<Snake_> kik
<Snake_> lol*
<LjL> brodel: yeah, i also never delete anythign
<Snake_> I'm only on a 3mbps
<Snake_> LjL how much space u got?
<LjL> well, i don't have a public IP on the other hand
<nalioth> LjL: must buy a new 500gb HD every 2 weeks
<LjL> Snake_: i've got two hds 20 megs each, then i've got 80+20 on my debian server
<brodel> ...
<brodel> 20MB each?
<Snake_> o.0
<nalioth> LjL: i hope you meant gigabytes
<Snake_> Same
<brodel> that's some old hardware there bubba
<LjL> nalioth: erm, yea, i go
<LjL> do
<laptop> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<LjL> nalioth: you must understand that at this very moment i cannot even move my mouse most of the time, everything is crawling and trying to crash down =)
<laptop> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> from memory, freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<Snake_> LjL: Thats teally bad
<Snake_> I got 450 gigs just on this PC alone
<Snake_> Can never have to much space
<Delvien> someone just installed kubuntu :P 
<brodel> I have all my stuff on my server
<LjL> brodel: old hardware? aha the HDs are the best thing i've got! my debian is running on a 300MHz K6, and it was running on a 200MHz before (when i used the 300MHz one myself... now i've given up and bought a cheap Sempron)
<brodel> man..
<brodel> I'll give you a better PC than that lol
<Delvien> haha
<Snake_> I'm runnin P4 2.8 GHz @ 3.2, 1 gig o ram and my 450 gigs
<Delvien> Ljl why dont you buy something better?
<Delvien> Pentium M centrino (sonoma) 1.6ghz with 512, 80gig sata, 
<Delvien> ATI x300 128mb Pci express 
<Snake_> 9600 AIW
<Snake_> ;)
<Delvien> :)
<Fillado> is there an easy way to get amarok playing MP3's?
<Delvien> !tell Fillado about restrictedformats
<LjL> delvien: well my own computer is quite ok now, it's got a sempron 2400 (which is 1.6GHz or something, i think) and half a gig of ram... i've spent 180 for the whole thing, and i'm currently content with that
<LjL> Delvien: as far as my debian server, it does a wonderful job with its K6
<Delvien> what is that in US dollars
<Snake_> I spent $1200 on my PC a year ago..now its worth nothing
<Fillado> lol ok
<Snake_> Thats one thing I hate about comps
<Delvien> you build it yourself?
<Snake_> Yea
<Delvien> 1200 dollars?
<Delvien>  you got ripped
<Snake_> *nods*
<brodel> wtf
<LjL> Delvien: it's about 200$ i think
<Snake_> Last year??
<LjL> Delvien: one euro is about 1.2 dollars
<Delvien> LjL  ah kk
<brodel> I built my last PC for much less than that and I still use it.
<Delvien> I built a PC 4 years ago for 300 dollars and it runs Everquest 2 no lag
<brodel> (AMD XP 2700+)
<LjL> Delvien: of course i re-used quite some stuff, including the disks and the graphics card
<Delvien> yeah :)
<Snake_> I still use this too, but I ASSUME ive put 1200 into it, I fried up a 9800 in it, and a 2.6 P4
<Delvien> ouchie
<Snake_> Yea
<Snake_> I was mad when my 9800 burned :(
<brodel> ehh.. I can't afford PC gaming
<Snake_> The new system i'm lookin into is going to cost me around 2,500 - 3k
<brodel> new video card every 3 months or so.. damn all that.
<Snake_> Haha forget that
<Delvien> snake_ what are you looking t
<Snake_> Another home built, but either a AMD x2 or a operten
<Snake_> Still deciding
<_crimson> Tcl configuration... found /usr/lib/tcl8.4/tclConfig.sh
<_crimson> i get this
<Delvien> dual core?
<Snake_> The X2 is
<_crimson> checking for Tk configuration... configure: WARNING: Can't find Tk configuration definitions
<Delvien> cool
<Delvien> im an intel guy 
<Snake_> I was too
<Delvien> =D
<Snake_> I gave up on intel
<nalioth> _crimson: you need libtk*-dev
<brodel> I wish AMD made more for laptops
<Snake_> Herd of DRM?
<Delvien> when you fry 5 AMDs in a row just trying to build a PC , you tend to not buy them anymore, 
<Delvien> cost me 400 bucks
<Snake_> Delvien, have you herd of DRM?
<brodel> I've never had an AMD chip die on me.
<Delvien> whats DRM  stand for
<brodel> Digital rights management
<Snake_> Yep
<Delvien> o , well yeah lol
<Snake_> Intel secretly put it on all their new chips. It's a bad bad thing.
<Delvien> sony did that kinda crap 
<brodel> haha
<Delvien> but i havent heard of anything about that from intel
<brodel> You see their apology for that CD rootkit thing?
<Snake_> HAHA did you guys hear about that whole sony crap??
<Delvien> no
<brodel> I actually had to respect them for that though.
<Delvien> Snake_ yes
<Snake_> hang on
<Snake_> Yea
<brodel> took them long enough, but they did admit it.
<Snake_> Did you see that after you uninstall their protection, that it opens up another security hole?
<Snake_> rofl
<Delvien> I think DRM is such bs anyway, if they didnt overprice everything, not as many people would steal it
<Snake_> Yep
<brodel> http://cp.sonybmg.com/xcp/
<Delvien> Snake_ exactly the reason i dont do ANYTHING but game on Windows
<Snake_> I BOUGHT photoshop, after that, and this PC, I didn't have enough for dreamweaver, so I said screw it, piriate
<brodel> and in Vista.. you will have to buy a special kind of monitor to watch HDDVDs on it
<Snake_> Haha yea I herd about that
<Snake_> Retarded
<brodel> and XP won't be able to play them
<Delvien> buy photoshop?  pshh i never have
<Delvien> i have the MX studio :P
<brodel> so do I
<Snake_> Same
<brodel> wouldn't know what to do with it though
<Snake_> That and photoshop CS2
<Delvien> onlything i use is Dreamweaver.
<Delvien> so awesome...
* Snake_ is a leet webmasta with dreamweaver
<Delvien> frontpage can go suck a donkey
<brodel> I tried dreamweaver.. I suck
<Snake_> Haha frontpage sux
<Delvien> aye
<Snake_> GoLive is alright
<Snake_> To a extent
<Snake_> But nothing beats good old fashion notepad
* Snake_ grin
<Delvien> taking about my GFs IBM laptop to see if she can have internal wifi
<Snake_> What model?
<brodel> #samba is dead
<Delvien> R32
<Snake_> Where you bringing it??
<Delvien> umm to my lap.. i m taking it apart
<Snake_> Ohhh
<Snake_> :)
<Snake_> IBMs suck to take apart...
<Delvien> aye
<Delvien> hmm
<Delvien> memory is above PCI card.. BAH this sucks
<Snake_> *nods*
<Snake_> Do you have a repair guide?
<Delvien> yep
<Snake_> Good
<Delvien> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-39792
<Snake_> *nods*
<Delvien> woops thats for R30.. hmm
<Snake_> Should work anyway
<Delvien> its not the same
<Snake_> Like the T20,21,22, and 23 all come apart the same
<Delvien> below the meory is the MB
<stefan> can anyone help me ?
<stefan> how to get java with kubuntu ??
<stefan> because i think it is already installed
<stefan> but i dont know where
<Snake_> Hang on, let me get tech support :)
<Snake_> LjL. Paging LjL
<LjL> here
<LjL> ah, don't ask me java
<Snake_> Lol
<stefan> :(
<LjL> don't have it installed, and probably never will
<Snake_> Hang on stefan
<Snake_> okay?
<stefan> okk
<Snake_> Crap..where did that guide go...
<stefan> well i think i only have to tell Firefox where java is
<stefan> but i dont see any jre folder
<Snake_> Are you in breezy?
<stefan> stefan@KUbuntu:~/Desktop/Downloads$ java -version
<stefan> java version "1.4.2"
<stefan> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<stefan> Copyright (C) 2005 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<stefan> This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
<stefan> warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.
<stefan> look
<stefan> yes i am in breezy
<Snake_> Okay
<Snake_> Follow his
<Snake_> this*
<Snake_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<stefan> *this
<stefan> *this->
<Delvien> AHHA !!! it has its own cover for mini PCI,but this thing is HUIGE !@!
<Snake_> Stefan does that help?
<stefan> the package is not available
<stefan> its not in my repository list
<Delvien> hey battery only lasts for an hour.. eek
<Snake_> Did you sudo apt-get update?
<stefan> like many other things
<stefan> no
<Snake_> Do that first
<stefan> but i did update with Adept
<Delvien> and her screen is the dullest, thing ever..
<Snake_> Hmm did you activate extended regiestrys?
<stefan> still not available
<Snake_> ?
<stefan> hmm now i uncommented the other reposes
<stefan> i dunno about ext. reg
<Snake_> resps** whatever
<Snake_> http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<Snake_> Do that, then search for java (or do the sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 if your using the CLI)
<LjL> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<LjL> !javadebs
<ubotu> javadebs is, like, totally, Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<Snake_> ^^More info
<LjL> yeah do try seveas' repos
<stefan> ah that sounds good
<Snake_> Hey LjL can you believe this: It took me like an hour and a half to get to 60% with mozilla, well its been 20 mins on this download manager and im at 42%
<LjL> what downloader is that?
<LjL> if it's downloading from multiple mirrors, that's no surprise
<Snake_> "Free Download Manager"
<Snake_> Nope, just one
<LjL> well, once on linux, be sure to try axel and (nalioth's advice, i didn't know about it) prozilla
<LjL> (and use wget for the more casual, short downloads)
<Snake_> Whats prozilla do?
<LjL> same as axel, basically, but i haven't tried it... i suppose it might search for mirrors using different sites, so perhaps one or the other finds more mirrors
<nalioth> prozilla is a beast. it' multithreaded and can send each thread to different servers
<LjL> also, axel (here) has the problem that sometimes it corrupts download
<LjL> so i'll certainly try prozilla myself
<nalioth> LjL: does axle send multiple threads to the same server?
<LjL> nalioth: it can
<nalioth> i love prozilla for it's brutality
<brodel> how does that work? Do you have to open it up and put the link in it, or does it open when you start a download?
<LjL> doing that might get you banned from some servers, though, one should be careful with that
<LjL> brodel: i type "axel URL", or, i suppose, "prozilla URL" :)
<Snake_> CLIs...
<Snake_> er
<Snake_> :)
<brodel> oh
<brodel> sounds like a pain
<LjL> i mean, i suppose there *is* some way to integrate them with a given web browser... there is a way to integrate just about everything in linux
<brodel> how does it know the other URLs?
<brodel> (for the other mirrors)
<BluesRocker> !arts
<ubotu> BluesRocker: I give up, what is it?
<LjL> why a pain, right-click, "copy link", F12 to get yakuake showing, "axel" and middle click
<Snake_> Searches the file
<LjL> brodel: it searches on some site that keeps tracks of mirrors
<LjL> brodel: not sure which site right now
<Snake_> I suppose it could also google the file name and find mirrors of it
<LjL> brodel: or you can just give it the mirror yourself, of course
<stefan> lach 
<Snake_> ?
<Snake_> Is that bad?
<Snake_> Stefan
<LjL> Snake_: hmm i'm not sure that would be very effective, with FTP for example
<stefan> ?
<Snake_> you said lach
<Snake_> Is that good or bad
<BluesRocker> Anyone has problem with arts engine when starting kubuntu (kde 3.4)?
<stefan> yea
<stefan> it means = lol
<Snake_> Ah good. So you got java in??
<stefan> not yet
<Snake_> Damn
<Snake_> :)
<stefan> but i got the repository
<stefan> and im installing it now
<Snake_> kool
<LjL> nalioth: hey, but prozillac isn't in the reps... :\
<stefan> yea
<nalioth> !info prozilla
<stefan> where is prozilla ?
<nalioth> yagottabekiddinme
<BluesRocker> why don't you try aria?
<nalioth> prozilla rocks!
<Snake_> lol
<nalioth> LjL: it's easy to build, and worth the time
<LjL> nalioth: oh well, i'll try autodeb on it then ;)
<LjL> hey, there's an acpi-support in breezy-updates... might that make hibernation work?! who knows?!
<Snake_> lol
<Snake_> Whats the diff between hib and session restore??
<stefan> hmmm obviously adept hang up
<LjL> Snake_: session restore is just a KDE (or Gnome) function to make the windows you had open re-appear (and, for "session-aware" programs, restore some of their states)
<LjL> Snake_: hibernation actually save the *whole* RAM of your computer to disk (well it must also save the peripherals' state, which is the harder part) and restores it later
<Snake_> ah
<Snake_> Anyone play Soul caliber 3?
<nalioth> Snake_: please join #kubuntu-offtopic to discuss games and such
<Snake_> Hey cool! okay!
<stefan> seveas doesnt respond
<nalioth> no, seveas is away atm
<stefan> darn
<Snake_> Theres no one in offtopic :)
<Snake_> Download at 70%
<LjL> guess what, it takes about 15 minutes for me to download ubuntu :->
<Snake_> ....
<Delvien> ok?
<Snake_> LjL You can stop showing off your penis now
<LjL> :-P
<Snake_> Just put it away
<Snake_> :)
<Delvien> mine is about a foot lo... i mean mine downloads at about 18 minutes
<LjL> i mean, 15 minutes that's *while* watching webtv...
<Snake_> Die.
<Snake_> Wait till I get my lan Center open and i'm ridin T1.
<LjL> T1 is slow
<_crimson> can you help me with this?
<Delvien> how much does t1 cost anyway
<_crimson> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/432602
<Delvien> LjL what isp type do you use
<LjL> Fastweb, www.fastweb.it
<Snake_> T1 is about 500-1500k a month
<Snake_> Dollars
<LjL> they give me fiber obtical, with IP telephony, IP tv and internet
<Delvien> DSL/CABLE?
<Snake_> Fiber optic
<LjL> neither, it's fiber
<LjL> there's the catch though, i'm behind a NAT
<LjL> so i don't have a public IP address
<Delvien> o..
<Delvien> availabele anywhere else other than Italy :P?
<LjL> i'm only visible from inside Fastwebnet (i.e. the MAN of fastweb users)
<LjL> no
<Delvien> my area just upgraded to fibre optics
<Delvien> Well that does me no good... 
<Snake_> LjL is italy nice?
<Delvien> im on cable :) hehe
<LjL> Snake_: could definitely be better
<LjL> Snake_: i mean, the country is fine, a lot of nice things to see, but also too many problems
<Delvien> thats every country though
<LjL> well, not all of them are the same though... to begin with, not every country has half of its area governed by a criminal organization
<LjL> anyway, we're way off topic
<Delvien> check out what i created, :) http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31038
<Delvien> well took someone elses thing, and completely revamped it
<LjL> looks nice, though i'm a bit allergic to eye candy
<Delvien> eye candy is the shiznit
<arcanistherogue> nifty looking
<LjL> not again
<arcanistherogue> wowie jee wizz
<Delvien> nice
<arcanistherogue> what was that
<Delvien> net split
<arcanistherogue> net split?
<arcanistherogue> o noes!
<arcanistherogue> augh its happening on kde too
<Snake_> What the hell was that
<LjL> this is starting to look like IRCNet 7 years ago =)
<Delvien> in other words bill gates farted
<arcanistherogue> i dont know :D
<Snake_> lol LjL
<LjL> a netsplit is when two IRC servers that are connected to the same network "split", i.e. the connection between them falls (for example because there is a third server in the middle, and it crashes)
<Snake_> Is italy nice?
<Delvien> he said yes
<Snake_> I didnt get it
<Snake_> lol
<Snake_> The network took a shat
<Delvien> *shoots you with his m4)
<Delvien> BF2 rox
<arcanistherogue> wait i had a question on the kde irc
<LjL> i said it's nice as a country but there are two many political and social problems for my likings
<arcanistherogue> you guys could probably answer it though
<arcanistherogue> can you use KDE icons in your site?
<arcanistherogue> like a non commercial blog
<arcanistherogue> are they free to use
<Snake_> LjL I was thinking of taking a trip over there
<Snake_> good idea?
<Delvien> they should be under the free source license.
<Delvien> GPL i beleive
<LjL> free? no, they'll arrest you if you redistribute open source stuff for any purpose
<arcanistherogue> <_<
<arcanistherogue> >_>
<Snake_> :-D
<arcanistherogue> i sense sarcasm...
<Delvien> arcanistherogue http://www.fsf.org/licensing/licenses/gpl.html
<Snake_> Your sense would be correct....I thin...
<Snake_> lol
<LjL> Snake_: you mean, except that we're the only US allies left without a terrorist attack? yeah, besides that, yeah :)
<arcanistherogue> so, bullshitting aside, i can do this?
<arcanistherogue> use the icons?
<Delvien> prolly
<LjL> look at the license, but 99% yes
<Delvien> if not nazis will rise from their graves and shot your big toes off,
<Delvien> shoot*
<Snake_> lol
<Snake_> YAY Only an hour to download kubuntu
<Snake_> lot better than 2 and a half with 2 restarts :)
<Delvien> too many people are stingy about licsencing (too bad i cant spell it) and i think they should all be run over by a izuzu
* LjL thinks that Snake_ would have been better off keeping his freshly upgraded Hoary :)
<brodel> Would ubuntu be at all bearable on a 450 MHz laptop with XFCE?
<arcanistherogue> i dunno
<Delvien> yeah should be
<LjL> brodel: 450MHz? yeah
<chaoticgeek> should be
* Snake_ thinks LjL is right
<arcanistherogue> i had it on a 150 MHz laptop with gnome and it cried 
<LjL> brodel: some nice amount of RAM would be nice
<arcanistherogue> :D
<arcanistherogue> 64 MB
<Delvien> 150 mhz hehehe
<Delvien> hehehe
<arcanistherogue> it was screaming
<Delvien> heheheheheh he he h...
<Snake_> Hey brodel, if it doesnt work, you can always uninstall the GUI :)
<Delvien> lol
<brodel> yeah and then what? ebay it? haha
<Delvien> thats an option
<Delvien> run strictly in code.
<arcanistherogue> hey, where are the icons located by default
<Snake_> LOL
<Snake_> Exactly
<chaoticgeek> I only ran xfce on my old 500 mhz box w/ 256 ram
<Delvien> umm /usr/share/icons
<arcanistherogue>  /usr/share/icons?
<arcanistherogue> k
<Snake_> Code is hard to run off...how do you view websites like that?
<Snake_> lol
<Delvien> you dont
<Snake_> Damn
<Snake_> DOS was before my time...
<brodel> konversation used to turn red on another channel when someone talked.. it just seems to of stopped doing that all of a sudden
<Delvien> DOS was crap
<Snake_> That bad huh?
<brodel> deltree c:
<Delvien> only happens when someone is speaking to you brodel
<brodel> ahh
<brodel> ok
<Delvien> Unix > dos 
<brodel> there's an understatement
<Delvien> i hate microsoft now, i used to love them
<Snake_> lol
<Delvien> till i discovered Linux
<Snake_> I always hated them
<LjL> dos is really really bad
<Delvien> aye
<Snake_> Ever since my first OS (W95) I hated them
<Delvien> made by a man who slept under his desk
<LjL> i was an AmigaOS user, and i was shocked using DOS
<brodel> I don't like their whole philosophy on things
<brodel> They make their own standards and force them on people to make sure they stay on windows
<Snake_> Yea, if you dont complie, you lose out on something
<Delvien> Well yeah.. thats the way the keep your money
<brodel> That's how they don't get any of my money.
<Delvien> im sumwhut new to linux though. about 3 months now
<Snake_> 3 days ;)
<brodel> The only thing I am gonna buy from MS is xbox related stuff :)
<Delvien> lol
<Snake_> I hate xbox
<Snake_> PS3 is gonna own it
<Delvien> seperate part of the co.
<LjL> i'm quite new to "desktop" linux (though i've tried it first time, like, 6 years ago)
<Delvien> snake_ duh
<LjL> but i've been running debian for my server for quite long, like 3-4 years now
<brodel> I have nothing against the PS3.. I know nothing about it though. I know the PS2 was a pos
<Snake_> Thats BS
<chaoticgeek> I want the nintendo revolution
<Delvien> only thing wrong with PS3 is that it is made by Sony.
<brodel> I had xbox.. then I got a PS2.. sold the PS2 in a month
<chaoticgeek> lol
<brodel> modded both.. 
<chaoticgeek> I've got a gamecube
<Snake_> The only thing the Xbox had over PS2 was that damn hard drive
<brodel> ps2 was a joke
<brodel> I have a gamecube too :)
<chaoticgeek> and I like it better than the xbox or ps2
<Delvien> nintendo is the worse of all game consoles, WAY too many fanboys , even more than sony fanboys
* Snake_ proud sony fanboy
<chaoticgeek> my room mate has a ps2, my brother has a ps2, and many of my freinds have xboxes
<chaoticgeek> so I have played all 3 quite a bit
<arcanistherogue> xbox here
<arcanistherogue> i actually just did a mod 3 hours ago
<arcanistherogue> i moddded the inline release thing to have a USB connector
<brodel> The playstation 2 was all hype though. The console was junk. All hyped up as some super powerful thing.. 
<arcanistherogue> so i can use it on my comptuer
<chaoticgeek> Halo, the hard drive, and moddablity were the onlythings for the xbox
<Delvien>  i dont like the Xbox mods, i beleive the only modding that should be done is to a PC or Laptop
<chaoticgeek> ps2 I belived only had rpgs for it
<Snake_> Not true
<Snake_> GTA :)
<chaoticgeek> and gamecube had multi-player
<chaoticgeek> I hate GTA
<chaoticgeek> it is so boring
<arcanistherogue> yeah
<Snake_> I love it
<arcanistherogue> i dont see why everyone loves it
<Snake_> Its a stress reliever
<Delvien> I love BATTLEFIELD 2 !!!!
<brodel> lol GTA.. that's PS2s audience.. kids wanting to be thugs
<LjL> i love tetris and tetrinet
<Snake_> How about Killzone?
<Snake_> Or Gran Turismo?
<brodel> Halo
<brodel> PGR :)
<chaoticgeek> What is GTA? Run around with some clunky controals to shoot and kill anything that moves
<Delvien> i hate gran turismo
<arcanistherogue> GT is decent
<brodel> Actually GT was pretty good
<Snake_> Rachet and clank?
<Delvien> yuk
<arcanistherogue> i liked final fantasy too o_o
<Delvien> FF blows
<Snake_> FF10, 10x2
<Delvien> all FFs blows
<arcanistherogue> no rly
<arcanistherogue> psone 
<arcanistherogue> those were the ones
<brodel> XBOX has live.. multiplayer on PS2 is a joke and multiplayer is what keeps me playing.
<arcanistherogue> ff7-9
<arcanistherogue> and 6
<Snake_> Delvien what games are good on console to you?
<Snake_> I prefer PC over all consoles, but thats a diffrent fight
<Delvien> Snake_ Call of Duty, Burnout. 
<brodel> If it wasn't for live.. I would of sold the xbox a while ago
<brodel> BURNOUT! :D
<Delvien> Hell YEAH !@
<Snake_> Burnouts cool
<Delvien>                   aye
<Snake_> Half Life 2
* Snake_ nods approvingly
<brodel> Too bad it's EA and I won't buy it.. but I love burnout.
<Delvien>                                                                                                                                  Hitting the space bar is cool
<arcanistherogue>                    ya
<arcanistherogue> 
<chaoticgeek> I really liked metroid prime and metroid prime echos
<arcanistherogue> word
<arcanistherogue> good stuff
<Delvien> nintendo sucks
<arcanistherogue> O_O
<brodel> noun
<Snake_> Hey hows this: PSP or DS.
<arcanistherogue> aw hellz o
<arcanistherogue> *no
<Snake_> PSP.
<Delvien> neither, had a PSP sold it for 200 bucks
<brodel> PSPoo
<Delvien> no good games, 
<Snake_> Hey sweet, kubuntu is done!!
<Delvien> and nintendo DS games are all too kiddie
<Snake_> ill brb guys
<brodel> PSP looks great.. but they're are no decent games. Lumines was the best I ever saw for it.
<Delvien> GTA was nice for it, too bad im not a GTA fan
<brodel> Bah.. GTA.. can't believe it went on as long as has.
<arcanistherogue> anyone here besides me want a GPX2 <_<
<Delvien> GPX2?
<arcanistherogue> http://gpx2.com
<Delvien> oh wait that crappy knock off PSP?
<Delvien> will turn out just like the GIZMONDO did.. failure.
<arcanistherogue> hax and lies!
<Delvien> it looks cheap too
<arcanistherogue> well igotta go study for my test
<arcanistherogue> see you guys later
<Delvien> lata
<brodel> I've never seen that. That looks pretty cool.
<Delvien> takes double AAs ... eek
<Delvien> dual core.... power consumption monster.. , this thing is a POS
<chaoticgeek> I wanna get a DS
<chaoticgeek> the metroid game on that was fun
<brodel> anyone know a cheap modem I could add on to this laptop that would work in ubuntu?
<brodel> I just bought a damn USB modem.. that doesn't work.
<chaoticgeek> so bored
<Delvien> play BF2
<chaoticgeek> I should study Java gui's 
<chaoticgeek> stupid java class
<Delvien> read http://www.notebookforums.com/ :P
<chaoticgeek> no thanks
<Delvien> :P
<Snake_> Hey im back
<Delvien> crap !
<Delvien> hehe jk
<Snake_> Die.
<fatejudger> how do I tell Konqueror to use arts to output sound?
<fatejudger> the option moved
<Delvien> slap it and call it sally
<Snake_> Hmm I still got about 3 hours of civics work to do...should I install kubuntu or do that?
<Delvien> kubuntu
<Snake_> Thats what I was thinkin
<Snake_> LjL WTF!!!
<Snake_> Why is my linux not working :(
<Delvien> what do you mean not working
<Snake_> "Loading /install/initrd.gz...........................................................isolinux: Disk error 80, AX = 4200, Drive 9F
<Delvien> corrupt iso methinks
<Snake_> FUUUCKKKK
<Snake_> Are you joking?
<Snake_> Crap. Can't swear. SORRY!
<Delvien> i couldnt get a iso of kubuntu that worked.. had to install ubuntu preview and do all the upgrades
<Snake_> oh. no.
<Snake_> i dont have time to redownload all this!
<Delvien> use your ubuntu CD
<Snake_> What ubuntu CD>
<Snake_> The one I cut up and threw away??
<Delvien> silly boy, dont do that next time
<Snake_> Argh.
<Delvien> why would you cut it up?
<_crimson> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/432641 someone could help?
<Snake_> I cut up all my CDs (paranoia)
<Snake_> If any thing goes in that trash, I shread it
<Delvien> lol ... you wierd ass people and your CD destroying.. like anyone cares
<Delvien> all you have to do is scratch the label off them.. 
<Snake_> I shread it
<Delvien> even one thick line will do it
<Snake_> :)
<Delvien> thats just dumb imo
<brodel> is there a list somewhere of what's installed on the "server" install?
<Delvien> unless you have some kind of personal info on them
<brodel> Snake_: just do what I do.. put the CDs in the microwave
<Delvien> way too far out of my leage _crimson try #ubuntu
<Snake_> lol
<Delvien> im tired
<Snake_> Does that really work brodel ?
<brodel> yes
<Snake_> Haha slick
<Snake_> I never done it
<brodel> put the label side down so it touches the bottom and put it in there for 5 seconds or until it's *done* (you'll know when)
<Delvien> Sigh, take a spoon and scratch one line through the label ( the part you write on) so you can see through the CD, it works, effecient, and better than putting them in the microwave
<brodel> much faster and it's fun :D
<Snake_> on 5 seconds?
<Snake_> Only*
<Delvien> mine takes 1 second
<Snake_> lol
<brodel> yours isn't enough for me
<brodel> plus it leaves a mess :)
<Delvien> not really
<Snake_> lol
<Delvien> shredding it is messier
<brodel> true
<Snake_> not reallly
<brodel> microwve it :)
<Snake_> Mine goes right in the trash :)
<brodel> no fuss no mess
<Delvien> well you shouldnt need to shred CDs anyway, 
<brodel> or you could just be big boy and get a CD shredder
<brodel> I shred a lot of my CDs
<brodel> some stuff I don't care.. 
<Snake_> My shreader ate its 21 page manual as a appitite
<Snake_> It was sweet
<brodel> but some of it I wouldn't let leave the house.
<Snake_> appitizar**
<Snake_> lol
<Delvien> dont lie , you all shred them because it makes you feel important !!
<Snake_> lol
<Snake_> sometimes
<Snake_> >.>
<Snake_> :)
<Delvien> lies !
<brodel> I shred them because I don't want people getting it and reading it
<Snake_> I shread them because....I can.
<brodel> well.. I don't shred
<brodel> but microwave 
<Delvien> you think someone digging through your trash will have a computer !:P
<Snake_> Maybe
<Delvien> paranoid people here. 
<brodel> copies of MS office we made for work.. microwaved them to make sure no one else was able to use our key
<Delvien> Well all work related stuff i understand
<brodel> Some are more concerned with taking a little extra work to make it more secure is all.
<brodel> just like my router has a built in firewall.. but I took a PC and made it into a smoothwall 
<Snake_> lol
<Snake_> Hey Delvien, it was the disk
<Delvien> nice
<Snake_> I must have burned it onto a bad disk, I reburned and it works
<Delvien> cool
<Delvien> just hope not to get the RSOD
<Snake_> Debian is so easy to set up
<Snake_> RSOD?
<Delvien> red screen of death
<Snake_> Lol yea
<Delvien> happens in ubuntu/kubuntu installs if something is wrong
<Snake_> I've seen it
<Snake_> Any RSOD is better than a BSOD
<Snake_> :)
<Delvien> aye
<Delvien> im gonna lay on my couch like a bum and watch some G4
<Ayiden> anyone know what you need to download to b able to properly play quicktime files (.mov files)?
<Ayiden> !quick time
<ubotu> Ayiden: I give up, what is it?
<Delvien> OS X?
<Ayiden> !quicktime
<ubotu> quicktime is, like, totally, read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support (via w32codecs), or see w32codecs
<Delvien> later taters.
<Snake_> C ya
<Ayiden> -later-
<Snake_> btw, I r not a tater...
<Snake_> Ubotu, whats up?
<ubotu> nothing much mate, you ?
<Snake_> same stuff diffrent day
<Snake_> brodel: you still alive?
<Knowerrors> Anyone here try using either Symphony OS desktop, or SimpleKDE with Ubuntu?
<Snake_> Nope
<Snake_> I think Symphony will be nice
<Snake_> is its still in testning?
<nalioth> that factoid is wrong 
<nalioth> quicktime support has nothing to do with w32codecs
<Snake_> Uh oh ubotu  is wrong?!
<Snake_> Lol
<nalioth> the bot is only as good as the crap he is fed
<Snake_> lol
<Snake_> Crap in --> crap out
<Snake_> !quicktime
<ubotu> rumour has it, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support (via w32codecs), or see w32codecs
<nalioth> !info libquicktime1
<ubotu> libquicktime1: (A library for reading and writing Quicktime files), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.9.3-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 261 kB, Installed size: 820 kB
<Snake_> Who runs that bot?
* nalioth goes to find out who loaded the wrong info into ubotu 
<chaoticgeek> ubuntu I would assume since the info page is on ubuntu.org
<Snake_> Yes, but someone has to be incharge of inputting all the info
<Snake_> He should link to the unoffical guide sometime
<Snake_> That was a great help to me
<Snake_> http://ubuntuguide.org/ (That may answer every noob question I ever had)
<chaoticgeek> I still have not read that guide
<Snake_> Very good guide, specially for refrence
<chaoticgeek> I winged it and used the forums
<chaoticgeek> and this place
<Snake_> lol
<chaoticgeek> but I do have a small collection of linux books and I do have some, not much, prior linux knowladge
<nalioth> Snake_: no no no no dont do taht
<nalioth> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, breaks PCs and doesn't explain anything. The official FAQ Guide, which is based on ubuntuguide is the help menu in Breezy. For more information see !faq.
<nalioth> ubuntuguide is guaranteed to break your breezy box
<Snake_> Oh well it worked for me when I was on hoary :)
<chaoticgeek> I need some better speakers
<nalioth> Snake_: the ubuntuguide was written for warty warthog, and has not kept up. it is way out of touch with breezy
<Snake_> Oh, wow. That's pretty old
<Snake_> but Revision: 4.17 (Last updated on 2nd August 2005)
<chaoticgeek> I just say wing it
<chaoticgeek> you'll end up getting the hang of (k)ubuntu sooner or later
<chaoticgeek> I just dived right in two years ago with "learn linux in 24 hours" that came with mandrake 7.something I think
<Snake_> breezy's install screen is pretty
<Snake_> much better than hoary and windows
<chaoticgeek> from there I fixed my network problems and got went to the internet
<chaoticgeek> take the got out
<Snake_> I just have trouble remebering all the CLI commands
<chaoticgeek> the linux bible was a good help too
<robotgeek> Snake_: man/apropos :)
<Snake_> ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Snake_ about cli
<nalioth> Snake_: http://www.cmm.uklinux.net/steve/ntt.html
<chaoticgeek> and Linux Pocket Guide, which helped me so much with getting fimilar w/ the terminal
<chaoticgeek> I still have the linux pocket guide in my desk drawer, just in case
<chaoticgeek> ls -alh
<chaoticgeek> tar xvf or xjf
<Snake_> God I love linux's commu
<Snake_> Thanks guys
<chaoticgeek> depending on if its .gzip or .bz2
<Snake_> commun*
<chaoticgeek> I'm not as good as some others, like the people who can rattle off a whole line of text for one command
<Snake_> I think I like the linux commun more than windows, because everyone can run windows...while linux, everyone was a noob once...they know what its like
<Snake_> lol
<Snake_> If you ask someone for help with windows, they laugh, brag, then help
<Snake_> breezy takes a longtime to install ....
<chaoticgeek> I still know what it is like
<chaoticgeek> to be nooby
<Snake_> lol
<Snake_> Hey is it possible to make a shortcut on my desktop to a folder??
<chaoticgeek> ummm...
<Snake_> I couldn't figure out a way
<nalioth> Snake_: yes it is
<nalioth> Snake_: where is the folder?
<Snake_> On a NTFS drive
<Snake_> I mount the drive, then what
<Snake_> It's hdb1 (If you need that_
<nalioth> Snake_: open a console and type "cd Desktop" <enter> and then "ln -s /path/to/folder/ name_of_folder_on_desktop
<Snake_> ok
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Snake_ about cli
<nalioth> Snake_: get to readin
<Snake_> haha
<nalioth> it will help you in ways you can't comprehend
<Snake_> Hang on im loading up breezy
<Snake_> This is so much cooler than hoary
<richard> Anybody know if Kubuntu has had the admin mode fixed. I couldn't set up (enable or disable ) Wifi selection . Buttons locked up . . . 
<Snake_> oo...that opening sound SUXs.
<nalioth> richard: have you updated recently?
<richard> Problem being is I can't get onto the internet with the Wifi . ... it's disfunctional in the Admin Mode. 
<nalioth> richard: then you're in a catch-22
<richard> I'm presently using Ubuntu and Mepis on this computer, but wanted to have Kubuntu because of it's cutting edge approach to software. 
<nalioth> richard: find a hardline and update
<Snake_> How do you do a dist update??
<richard> Ubuntu and very nice and Mepis is in the process of updating very slowly . . .. along with Debian. .. .
<chaoticgeek> type apt-get and it will tell you tword s the top
<nalioth> Snake_: "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<chaoticgeek> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Snake_> Ah thanks
<chaoticgeek> I'm just a lil slow
<Snake_> lol
<richard> Question, why don't these distro's update their ISO images as fixes are applied so that the very latest can be had?
<Snake_> That would be common sense, great minds don't have that ;)
<Snake_> :)
<Hobbsee> richard: good question, wish they did.  I know they do daily cd's during late testing for the next version
<richard> It seems that Kubuntu has been behind the ball on some of these problems with their software. . . I was amazed that they would come out with 'breezy' as quickly to keep pace with 'Ubuntu' only to find out that it had major software bug problems. . ..
<Hobbsee> richard: which bugs?  seems some of them came with kde 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> beta1 or the rc1 of kde3.5 seems far more stable
<richard> The problems that I've had with Kubuntu is with there specialized admin mode screen and some of the key functions that lock up when enabling Wifi. 
<_crimson> hi, someone could help?  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/43267
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Hobbsee> sorry _crimson - no lynx on here yet
<nalioth> wow thats cool. crimsun that's an empty pastebin
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> _crimson: that's an empty pastebin
<_crimson> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/432676
<_crimson> forgot the last 6
<richard> Anyone try Ubuntu? It's pretty smooth. (I prefer Kde. .. but feel Gnome is nice and the graphics pretty smooth when you add in additional artwork for borders, splashscreens, Icons, etc. )
<richard> Good talking to you all. ... ..
<_crimson> nalioth: what you think?
<generallee5686> if i get 2285fps in glxgears, does that mean my 3d acceleration is working?
<nalioth> _crimson: i have 0 clue.
<nalioth> generallee5686: yes it is working
<generallee5686> k good, now my 2nd question, when i rebooted, the resolution went to 1024.768 and it wont let be go any higher?
<generallee5686> i need to be at 1280x800, and my xorg.conf does have that resolution in it
<_crimson> ok
<nalioth> ubotu: tell generallee5686 about fixres
<Hobbsee> much quieter in here now...
<generallee5686> i put my xorg.conf in pastebin if that helps
<nalioth> ubotu: tell generallee5686 about fixres
<nalioth> i am tired 
<generallee5686> i got it
<generallee5686> sorry
<nalioth> sorry generallee5686 
<generallee5686> didnt see the message
<nalioth> ubotu: tell generallee5686 about xcfg
<nalioth> generallee5686: see the xcfg msg and run the command. UNselect the resolutions you want and select the one you do
<Cornwall52> tell generallee5686 about xcfg
<Cornwall52> ubotu: tell generallee5686 about xcfg
<nalioth> generallee5686: any luck with the x reconfigure?
<generallee5686> mmm not really
<generallee5686> i think my refresh rates are messed up
<generallee5686> for horizontal it says 30-67 and vertical is 30-60, this is a laptop
<nalioth> lcd panels have no refresh rates
<generallee5686> should i take out those lines then?
<nalioth> did you select "find my hardware automatically?"
<generallee5686> yea
<LeeJunFan> argh, klibido forgot all my settings.
<generallee5686> it was working fine before i installed fglrx
<generallee5686> 1280x800
<nalioth> there should have been a section of questions about selecting lcd or tube monitors
<generallee5686> hmm
<generallee5686> ill do it again
<nalioth> generallee5686: now i understand. ATI has screwed you (you are not the first and will not be the last)
<generallee5686> i got the driver to work flawlessly on ubuntu
<nalioth> then it should work fine now, x/k/ubuntu are the same
<generallee5686> yup
<generallee5686> whats xubuntu
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<generallee5686> oh thats cool
<generallee5686> but yea there was no question for lcd monitors
<nalioth> strange
<generallee5686> ok gotta try again
<generallee5686> brb
<crimson> hi can you help me with this?  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/432744
<fatejudger> is there a way to close tabs using a middle click in Konq?
<fatejudger> why can't I use the enter key next to my number pad on my keyboard in Speed Crunch?
<crimson> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/432744
<fatejudger> ?
<techniq> hi.. I've just recently decided to try out kubuntu (coming from suse 10) and had a question regarding the repositories.. are all / any debian repostories compatable with kubuntu
<kkathman> techniq: not completely no
<kkathman> you need to use the ubuntu repos
<crimsun> not really binary-compatible. Almost completely source-compatible, though.
<techniq> i c..  is there a good site(s) to search for reposities such as like apt-get.org?
<kkathman> techniq: you can use apt-cache search at the CLI
<kkathman> or use a variety of package tools that come with the install
<techniq> I'm trying to find a repository for an app that is not currently in my current repositories
<techniq> webmin.. for instance, but figure I will find others
<kkathman> apt-cache search webmin brings back alot of things if you have the right sources
<kkathman> !info webmin
<ubotu> webmin: (web-based administration toolkit), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1.230-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1154 kB, Installed size: 6368 kB
<techniq> where can I find those sources ;)
<kkathman> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<kkathman> you'll want breezy most likely if you have a recent install
<techniq> thanks.. I think I may just have to enable the universe source..  I have webmin now :)
<techniq> thanks for the help
<JonasNZ> how can i teach my box to sleep / suspend to disk?
<kkathman> maybe give it Lunestra?
<skypa> lol
<JonasNZ> i take it thats some sort of sleeping pill ?
<JonasNZ> lol
<skypa> It might OD from that :)
<kkathman> yah it is :)
<mustard5> raaaawr!
* mustard5 gives up on keeping the phone line free
<chaoticgeek> I keep having problems where applications will now start. I get the lil bouncing icon but
<chaoticgeek> they just never end up starting
<mustard5> I'm too bored staring at the walls and listening to mine gran telling me the same stories I heard 20 times last wekk
<RedLeader> so you've just got a bouncing icon, but no program?
<chaoticgeek> yep
<RedLeader> sounds like fun
<chaoticgeek> I just tried to get amarok to load twice
<beefsprocket> i get that with synaptic all the time
<RedLeader> a new ms product windows bounce!
<chaoticgeek> its not just amarok, I have problems w/ kate
<chaoticgeek> and kaffine
<beefsprocket> i find it is mostly gtk apps
<chaoticgeek> 4 times to try and get amarok to go and no go
<beefsprocket> tried it from a terminal?
<chaoticgeek> trying it now
<beefsprocket> you can also try prepending "strace" and see if any errors come up at the end
<chaoticgeek> no luck trying to launch it from terminal
<beefsprocket> any error?
<chaoticgeek> nope, it just sits there
<beefsprocket> might check for any decrepit process(es) lying around
<beefsprocket> no idea though -- as I said, same thing happens to me
<chaoticgeek> kate is working now
<sophie_> chaoticgeek: try running sudo kbuildsycoca
<sophie_> chaoticgeek: and after your application
<sophie_> whres chaoticgeek gone
<RedLeader> ms fix mebbe?
<celerate> hi
<celerate> is anyone here availble to help?
<RedLeader> ask, someone will probably anwser
<celerate> ok, I was wondering if there was an updated package for the drivers for the AR5212
<RedLeader> not a clue
<RedLeader> anyone?
<celerate> I saw the instructions on how to compile them myself, but the other nic on that computer isn't supported either so there's no internet access whatsoever, therefore getting the kernel source and updating it is going to be real pain if I can't get the ar5212 working, or the other nic
<celerate> Guess I'll have to come back and ask again later. Thanks anyway RedLeader.
<celerate> bye
<LinuxBrick> quick noob question here
<LinuxBrick> why is there no /etc/ld.so.conf file?
<kkathman> dont know what an ld.so file is supposed to do?
<crimsun> LinuxBrick: because there doesn't need to be
<crimsun> LinuxBrick: I presume this is a fresh Breezy install.
<kkathman> kinda thought that was the answer crimsun :)
<crimsun> in previous versions, like Warty, there was an /etc/ld.so.conf because we had libs in /usr/X11R6/lib
<crimsun> Breezy does away with that
<LinuxBrick> okay
<LinuxBrick> So what controls the shared library paths?
<crimsun> the same as any other distro, ldconfig.
<crimsun> we just have everything necessary by default in /usr/lib, which is the default location anyhow.
<crimsun> err, /lib and /usr/lib
<crimsun> if you need to add a path for ldconfig, use the same file
<crimsun> i.e., /opt/lib in /etc/ld.so.conf
<crimsun> then rerun sudo ldconfig
<LinuxBrick> k
<JonasNZ> whats the best place to look for help trying to get suspend to ram working, if i try sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh i get a bit of black screen, then I see my gfx card details like on boot and then i get blue bars
<JonasNZ> how do i get apt-get upgrade to see amarok 1.3.5?
<kubuntu_guy> jonasNZ have you upgrade your source list?
<hussam> kubuntu_guy: is amarok 1.3.5 available through apt-get ?
<kubuntu_guy> try searching google. because I already update my repo and still my amarok version 1.3.1
<hussam> ok
<hussam> kubuntu_guy: oh wait, I found packages here http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.5/
<kubuntu_guy> k hussam
<kubuntu_guy> hussam have you try your ubuntu to be a samab server or any server like mail 
<gigcs> please advise  command sign key  of package.
<hussam> kubuntu_guy: sorry no
<crimsun> gigcs: come again?
<gigcs> advise command sign  key  give package.
<gigcs> command sign key package.
<aftertaf> he wants the command to sign packages i think
<crimsun> debsign -k<id> foo.changes
<hussam> how do I backport a simple application? I downloaded the orig.tar.gz , the .diff.gz and the .dsc for that application. now how do I build the deb?
<gigcs> <crimsun>not command sign key with .deb 
<crimsun> gigcs: you don't sign a deb, you sign the .changes (or the .dsc, which is included in the .changes)
<pc22> how do u run a vnc server?
<aftertaf> pc22:   good question. dunno :)
<pc22> aftertaf, hehehe
<gigcs> crimsun:but package not .changes and .dsc . 
<gigcs> crimsun:How sign key 
<crimsun> gigcs: as in "How do I sign a GPG key?"
<crimsun> gpg --sign-key "Name that You wish to sign"
<crimsun> see the GPG documentation
<gigcs> <crimsun> thank you.
<JonasNZ> is there a way of upgrading to amarok 1.3.5 using the repos i cant find anything newer than 1.3.1 in the repos
<aftertaf> !info amarok
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5191 kB, Installed size: 13888 kB
<aftertaf> ahh. correct
<JonasNZ> yet 1.3.5 is sitting on kubuntu.org/packages
<aftertaf> a shameless lie :)
<crimsun> JonasNZ: no one's lying
<crimsun> 1.3.1 is in breezy. 1.3.5 will not go into breezy.
<gigcs> <crimsun>when use command apt-key update   
<crimsun> gigcs: did you read wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary ?
<crimsun> I wrote the basics there.
<JonasNZ> crimsun, so i have to download the .deb's ?
<JonasNZ> and dpkg them?
<crimsun> JonasNZ: put the repo in your /etc/apt/sources.list, then update and upgrade
<crimsun> the instructions are on that Web page
<kubuntu_guy> guys can you tell me how to I join in fedora group
<aftertaf>  /j #fedora ?
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> me dont work the suspend with 3.5x
<gsuveg> it possibel to start suspend on console ?
<JonasNZ> crimsun, i cant find info for amarok, the only thing that looks like a repo is the kde51rc
<crimsun> JonasNZ: erm, front page of kubuntu.org ?
<crimsun> read the big glaring "Amarok 1.3.5 Released with Kubuntu Packages" story
<JonasNZ> yeah, and i go into the amarok1.3.5 page and its just a couple of dpkgs
<crimsun> you need to read the _entire_ page.
<crimsun> as in, "move your eyes down two centimeters"
<JonasNZ> as in theres nothing there about an apt repo!
<crimsun> argh
<aftertaf> gsuveg:  i think so but dont know how offhand.... man apm !
<gsuveg> gsuveg@notebook:~$ apm -S
<gsuveg> No APM support in kernel
<JonasNZ> crimsun, are you looking at this page? http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.5.php
<crimsun> I'm looking at the archive pool
<crimsun> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.5/
<aftertaf> gsuveg:  ahh. kernel not compiled for apm?
<crimsun> I supposed jr just needs to be asked for Package.gz
<crimsun> or you can generate it yourself
<crimsun> Packages.gz, rather
<JonasNZ> which  isnt an apt repo
<crimsun> it's only "not" because it's missing a Packages.gz, which is fairly trivial to create manually.
<crimsun> in any case, just download the 1, 2, or 3 debs you need
<JonasNZ> yeah, which is wat im doing i just got confused when you said bang it into sources.list and update upgrade
<crimsun> I thought there was a Packages.gz you could use
<JonasNZ> :)
<JonasNZ> dw the n00b forgives you
<gigcs> crimsum:How  about redistro package kubuntu install cd . 
<gsuveg> aftertaf: before 3.5 upgare it worked
<crimsun> gigcs: I'm having a very difficult time understanding you
<aftertaf> 3.5 upgrade,
<aftertaf> w
<aftertaf> eh?
<gigcs> crimsum:Do you know ubuntu-keyring  package? 
<crimsun> gigcs: what about it?
<gigcs> crimsun: package use  redistribution ubuntu.
<gigcs> or kubuntu
<crimsun> gigcs: what?
<gigcs> crimsun: never mind.
<JonasNZ> !multiverse
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<sfazruzs> hi all!
<gigcs> Who can  add/remove package   on distribution kubuntu install cd  ?
<crimsun> gigcs: the lead can, but please don't rouse him right now; he's in a meeting.
<kairu0> hey all
<sfazruzs> who previously using windows XP?
<kairu0> me
<sfazruzs> u know about FTP prog?
<sfazruzs> such as filezilla?
<sfazruzs> is the any prog for ftp for kubuntu?
<aftertaf> sfazruzs:  loads of them search in adept or synaptic
<aftertaf> kbear is one
<sfazruzs> ok thanx
<aftertaf> apt-cache search ftp
<gigcs> crimsun: when i can ask him?
<kairu0> there are lots of ftp programs for kde
<kairu0> kbear is easy to use
<crimsun> gigcs: please wait 30 mins, he's currently in a meeting.
<gigcs> crimsun:thank you.
<sfazruzs> y i dont have kbear?
<aftertaf> sfazruzs:  sudo apt-get install kbear
<sfazruzs> type at the 'run command'?
<sfazruzs> sorry,i'm a newbie at this kubuntu
<Dark_Sith> morning peeps
<sfazruzs> i have a problem right now..
<sfazruzs> i want to install java 5.0..
<sfazruzs> i downloaded the file..
<sfazruzs> i want to install.
<skypa> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<skypa> !javadebs
<ubotu> somebody said javadebs was Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<sfazruzs> i typed at the terminal..
<sfazruzs> it ask my pwd..
<Dark_Sith> anyone having problems that when you install java, firefix crashes?
<sfazruzs> i type then it said authentication failure..
<hanseatic> hi, how can i activate the boot.log in k-breezy?
<sampan> how do i kill a process that won't die with sudo kill -9 #  ?
<ilba7r> anyone know how to change the keyboard layout to write with languages other than english (arabic to be specific)
<hanseatic> where? kde?
<ilba7r> any where kde or gnome i have them both
<ilba7r> i used to do it in hoary but can not do it in breezy
<hanseatic> you should have been able to set language and keyboard during installation
<hanseatic> sampan top
<ilba7r> i did that
<hanseatic> the language set needs to be installed !!!
<ilba7r> and installed the language package latter again
<sampan> hanseatic  it's not listed in top -- it's not using resources, but because it's not killed but it's stalled, i can't restart the app (k3b)
<sampan> and that's a wee bit of a problem
<ilba7r> hanseatic I used it in hoary so already before
<ilba7r> but some how do not want to work in breezy or i forgot how to set it or menus changed. Am really frustrated here
<ilba7r> sampan try killall name
<ilba7r> it might be running a daemon too like nautilus
<sampan> ilba7r  just tried that -- still there
<aftertaf> sambagirl:  you in gnome? look for kio process too
<aftertaf> oops
<viviersf> Riddell : ping
<Riddell> viviersf: hi
<viviersf> ello 
<viviersf> do you by any chance know
<viviersf> when i run kdesu
<viviersf> i can set : remember password
<viviersf> where is that stored in ?
<Riddell> viviersf: probably in kwallet
<hanseatic> i don't think kwallet stores su passwords...
<viviersf> sniff
<aftertaf> viviersf:  it isnt.... it means the timeout on sudo without needing a password is different/longer/nonlonger used for the s ession (dunno which)
<Riddell> aftertaf: nah, it's not that
<viviersf> yeah Riddell 
<aftertaf> hehehe
<viviersf> it will never ask for that command again
<aftertaf> until reboot
<viviersf> it should keep it
<aftertaf> Riddell:  hi. what Is it then? i've never really grasped it either ;)
<viviersf> see aftertaf 
<viviersf> no aftertaf see
* aftertaf looks, but there is no sea
<viviersf> the impi cd boots into kde
<kubuntu_guy> guys having problem joining in one channel, username should register to the freenode, my problem I dont know how to register, I follow thier procedure but still Im not able to join fedora channel
<kubuntu_guy> can youy help me pls
<Riddell> aftertaf: well it means kdesu remembers the password, but it doesn't affect sudo itself
<_sfazruzs> how to install java to the firefox?
<aftertaf> ok.... i see, and it remembers for how long?
<aftertaf> kubuntu_guy:  go to #ubuntu-unregged and follow their guidelines...
<viviersf> and then from kde you run the kde installer
<viviersf> but i dont want the kdesu to ask a password
<viviersf> nor do i want to run kde as root
<aftertaf> !tell _sfazruzs about javadebs
<gigcs> crimsun: i wait 30 minute . he ready answer my. 
<aftertaf> wtf? you set an alarm? ;)
<crimsun> gigcs: ask Riddell 
<_sfazruzs> !javadebs
<ubotu> it has been said that javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<crimsun> gigcs: the meeting just wrapped up a few minutes ago
<Riddell> kubuntu_guy: /msg chanserv help
<Riddell> kubuntu_guy: /msg nickserv help  rather
<viviersf> gigcs, your english .....
<viviersf> that made no sence
<gigcs> no,
<viviersf> gigcs crimsun: i wait 30 minute . he ready answer my. 
<_sfazruzs> i cant fetch that file:(
<viviersf> erm ....
<_sfazruzs> Fetched 16.8kB in 1s (11.6kB/s)
<_sfazruzs> Failed to fetch http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<_sfazruzs> Reading package lists... Done
<_sfazruzs> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/sg.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<_sfazruzs> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<_sfazruzs> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<_sfazruzs> u see?
<gigcs> Riddell:i have question ?
<Riddell> gigcs: mm hmm?
<_sfazruzs> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_sfazruzs> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_sfazruzs> is only available from another source
<_sfazruzs> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/sg.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<_sfazruzs> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<_sfazruzs> what's wrong with my kubuntu?
<viviersf> _sfazruzs, change the sg.archive.ubuntu.com to us.archive.ubuntu.cmo
<viviersf> *com
<_sfazruzs> where to change?
<_sfazruzs> and how to change?
<gigcs> Riddell:i experiment add package on kubuntu install cd .
<berkes> after my update to breezy my kaffeine is horribly broken;
<berkes> I already tried an apt-get remove pruge and then an new install, but some files are missing
<viviersf> _sfazruzs, use synaptic or do this
<viviersf> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<berkes> kaffeine_part.desktop is not there, and I cannot find where to get it from
<gigcs> Riddell:but i  see apt step fail . in test install.
<_sfazruzs> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_sfazruzs> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_sfazruzs> is only available from another source
<_sfazruzs> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://sg.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/sg.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<_sfazruzs> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<_sfazruzs> sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list <---then?
<viviersf> yes
<viviersf> and change all the sg.
<berkes> _sfazruzs: do you ave adept?
<viviersf> to us.
<viviersf> or yes
<viviersf> use adept
<_sfazruzs> yes..
<viviersf> just change your download mirrot
<_sfazruzs> yes,i have..
<viviersf> *mirror
<_sfazruzs> how and where to change?
<berkes> _sfazruzs: use the edit shources thing there
<hanseatic> how can i activate the boot.log?
<gigcs> Riddell:  Please explan.
<berkes> _sfazruzs: it is file >> manage repositories
<gigcs> Riddell:Please explan.
<kubuntu_guy> aftertaf  thanks
<Riddell> gigcs: you need to explain better what you are doing and trying to achieve
<Riddell> viviersf: spooky, the source code doesn't seem to actually keep it anywhere, it's a mystery
<kubuntu_guy> riddell I already try that, what should be my nickserv my nickname like this /msg kubuntu_guy help
<viviersf> rofl @ Riddell 
<viviersf> thats just f...ked up
<viviersf> just "remembers" it
<viviersf> kde > gnome
<viviersf> its got AI ;p
<_sfazruzs> guys..
<_sfazruzs> help..i'm stuck again...
<_sfazruzs> i change to us like u guys said..
<_sfazruzs> but still can't..
<berkes> who uses kaffeine here?
<hanseatic> kaffeine... yes
<berkes> hanseatic: in breezy? 
<Riddell> viviersf: hmm, it does some different stuff when calling su/sudo so maybe it does just count on su/sudo to keep the password
<hanseatic> kubuntu breezy
<berkes> hanseatic: q fresh install or an upgrade+?
<berkes> I found that the upgrade broke my kaffeine, on a fresh install it just works
<_sfazruzs> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_sfazruzs> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_sfazruzs> is only available from another source
<_sfazruzs> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
* berkes thinks the upgrade was a pias
<_sfazruzs> what to do.....
<berkes> _sfazruzs: that is because you were poking around earleri
<berkes> _sfazruzs: update the packages and then repair it 5i forgot the commandline flags for that)
<_sfazruzs> sudo apt-get update <---type this right?done already..
<_sfazruzs> but still cannot..
<gigcs> Riddell:i use kubuntu. And i add package font  on  install cd .  i add ubuntu-keyring and  test install . 
<gigcs> Riddell: ubuntu-keyring pass when i test add package font .i see error "apt step fail"
<kubuntu_guy> guys thanks my username is now registered
<hanseatic> berkes i dont know if it is upgraded
<gigcs> Ridddell:i don't understand .Please explain.
<berkes> hanseatic: i mean: did you have kubuntu hedghoc and then upgraded to breezy?
<gigcs> Riddell: explain ubuntu-keyring relation  add package .
<cyne> has anyone got jagged alliance 2 working in breezy?
<gigcs> Riddell: Please explain . i dont' understand.
<gigcs> i am student 
<gigcs> Riddell:hhh mm
<sfazruzs> how to change my mirror?
<aftertaf> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gigcs> Riddell:i wait you.
<aftertaf> sfazruzs:  have you enabled universe & multiverse?
<sfazruzs> i dont know..
<sfazruzs> how to check?
<monad> hi... where do i find something like /etc/conf.d/net on kubuntu?
<morrow> monad: man interfaces
<sfazruzs> how to check?
<bimberi> monad: /etc/network/interfaces
<sfazruzs> afteraf,how to enable universe and multiverse?
<aftertaf> sfazruzs:  look at the sources link above...
<aftertaf> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<aftertaf> or this one^
<aftertaf> and open synaptic, or your sources.list in a text editor with sudo, see what you have in there....
<aftertaf> you can type sudo kate /etc/apt:sources.list
<monad> hi... where do i find the file for my network settings, like /etc/conf.d/net or something?
<bimberi> monad: /etc/network/interfaces
<aftertaf> monad:  someone answered you vefore!!!
<aftertaf> ;)
<monad> sorry... rebooted in the meantime
<aftertaf> lol ok ;)
<bimberi> monad: ah :)
<monad> another question: is it possible to switch off kdm and do console logins? 
<sfazruzs> i dont have synaptics..
<sfazruzs> i cant find my synaptics
<monad> i need to be able to do root logins and startx as root
<aftertaf> startx as root is not a good idea at all.
<bimberi> monad: running X as root is bad security
<monad> i know... it'S my professor'S machine and he does stuff like that. don't ask me
<aftertaf> sfazruzs:  look for adept
<Riddell> gigcs: I have no idea what you're asking
<skypa> monad, sudo passwd root to enable the root account
<aftertaf> monad:  but you can stop kdm from running yeah, use update-rc.d to remove kdm
<bimberi> monad: well he needs a good lecture :P
<monad> bimberi: he works exclusively as root, no way of convincing him to do otherwise
<bimberi> *(s)he
<berkes> can anyone do a "locate kaffeine_part.desktop" for me pls?
<aftertaf> monad:  not good for him.
<monad> aftertaf: sigh
<aftertaf> you can run x as user and have a terminal wher you sudo 
<aftertaf> berkes:  /home/user/Desktop ??
<berkes> monad: tell him that eventhough he might want it, it often is simply not possible, due to the very nature of the system
<berkes> aftertaf: is that a guess?
<monad> berkes: i might, but right now, i need to fix this and make his crap possible, otherwise i'm going to have a shit day
<gigcs> Riddell:you not make kubuntu.
<berkes> monad: :)
<skypa> so monad, enable to root account and login, where's the problem? ^^
<skypa> to=the
<monad> it's like that...
<berkes> monad: trying things that are not meant to be can give you a shit day too 
<monad> sorry... i'm new to kubuntu, just installed a new system yesterday. normally i run gentoo
<monad> so how does this update-rc.d work? 
<monad> is there a way to see what'S running on what level with rc
<aftertaf> berkes:  yu :)
<aftertaf> man update-rc.d
<bimberi> monad: man update-rc.d
<aftertaf> ?
<monad> ...
<berkes> no-one who can give the outpup of "locate kaffeine_part.desktop" please?
<bimberi> manipulates shortcuts in /etc/rc#.d
<bimberi> s/shortcuts/sybolic links/
<aftertaf> david@dell:~$ locate kaffeine_part.desktop
<aftertaf> /usr/share/services/kaffeine_part.desktop
<berkes> aftertaf: thhanks
* bimberi washes his mouth out
<stefan> hey
<sfazruzs> !javadebs
<ubotu> hmm... javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<stefan> does anyone know any java ..
<stefan> ahh
<stefan> that wont work
<extraord1nary> Is possible to someone tell my how I can to install the program lwp-8.6.skz
<stefan> the seaveas server are down or something
<sfazruzs> what's the diff between 'deb' and 'deb-src'?
<stefan> deb-src is source files
<stefan> deb are packages
<sfazruzs> and deb?
<bimberi> sfazruzs: deb = binary packages
<sfazruzs> then how do i download the java?
<extraord1nary> Please tell me
<_hirs> gi
<stefan> if i only knew
<stefan> we need another repos
<stefan> for java
<stefan> one that does work
<sfazruzs> i need java to run on my firefox...anyone have any idea?
<berkes> babahbah
<berkes> fsking upgrade is horrible
<stefan> try Blackdown Java
<stefan> i think that might work
<hanseatic> how do i activate boot log?
<sfazruzs> in my adept,i cant find blackdown java..
<sfazruzs> how can i get it?
<_hirs> any one has been able to install mplayer from debian-marillat on breezy?
<stefan> i dont think it works over adept
<_hirs> when I do a apt-get install mplayer-k6 I get:
<stefan> you have to download the binary directly from web
<stefan> google blackdown java
<_hirs> mplayer-k6: Depende: libdirectfb-0.9-20 pero no es instalable
<stefan> http://gd.tuwien.ac.at:8090/java-linux/java-linux-d2.html
<_hirs> I have libdirectfb-0.9-22 in the sources, but wont install
<extraord1nary> Hello,please tell me how i can to install liquid???
<sfazruzs> k,thanx
<_hirs> and for some reason kaffeine crashes every time I close it
<bimberi> _hirs: mplayer-k6 is available in ubuntu's multiverse repository, don't use marillat
<stefan> i wonder, java is already installe
<_hirs> there is another repository to get mplayer package?
<stefan> d
<stefan> but firefox wont find it yet
<stefan> but so wont konqueror
<_hirs> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> _hirs: np :)
<bimberi> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<bimberi> sfazruzs: it's available in ubuntu's multiverse repository ^^^
<bimberi> ubotu tell sfazruzs about repos
<kairu0> hey all
<bimberi> stefan: fyi ^^^
<sfazruzs> !repos
<ubotu> I heard repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<aftertaf> please read links when we send them to you for problems and answers.......
<stefan> hm
<berkes> _hirs: kafeine sucks big time
<berkes> _hirs: just google for it and youll find issues all over the place. :)
<sfazruzs> <bimberi> sfazruzs: it's available in ubuntu's multiverse repository ^^^ <------where is it?adept?
<_hirs> berkes: the UI is far better than mplayer
<stefan> but i cant find it in adept
<berkes> _hirs: a small thin you cuold do is install kaffeine-xine it makes kaffeine a little bit more stable
* skypa likes KMplayer for mplayer ui :)
<berkes> _hirs: thats because mplayer has no gui :)
<stefan> !easysource
<ubotu> from memory, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_hirs> berkes: I did, I hate that enormous gstreamer
<_hirs> berkes: well I mean gmplayer
<berkes> kmplayer is a far better gui, kaffeine breaks about every KDE  HIG there is 
<kairu0> there is kmplayer? i didnt know that
<berkes> kairu0: there is, but not in kubuntu
<_hirs> kmplayer: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=10004
<kairu0> berkes, as in not in the repo?
<l3m> where can i get the w32codecs for ubuntu?
<berkes> i just cannot get it why kubuntu decided to go for kaffeine. it is known for being extremely unstable, very unfriendly etc.
<berkes> kairu0: as in: not in the repos indeed
<bimberi> sfazruzs: once you enable multiverse it will be available in adept yes
<Riddell> berkes: what would you prefer?
<bimberi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<berkes> Riddell: kmplayer. 
<bimberi> l3m: ^^^
<l3m> mplayer-nogui is the  best anyway - why would anyone want to use a mouse to click tiny buttons when you can do everything with keys? ;)
<Riddell> berkes: depends on mplayer, which has legal issues
<l3m> bimberi: thaks
<l3m> thanks
<bimberi> l3m: np
<sfazruzs> guys..
<berkes> Riddell: I have used that on Mandrake w/o any hassle for ages
<sfazruzs> confuse right now..
<bimberi> berkes: mplayer is non-free
<sfazruzs> i want to download JAVA..
<berkes> Riddell: ah, legal issues, yea. 
<Riddell> berkes: mplayer is free in theory, it just has legal issues (unsure copyright, patents)
<l3m> sfazruzs: apt-get install java-package, get the sun binary, and run make-jpkg 
<sfazruzs> then for i386,there is 4 folders,01,02,fcs and rc1..
* bimberi takes note :)
<berkes> Riddell: fair enough to choose kaffeine then. Though i am pretty sure it turns away quite some people. 
<berkes> Riddell: how does ubuntu solve this?
<hussam> Riddell: I hear dapper's kaffeine does not crash. can the crash fix be ported to breezy-updates?
<sfazruzs> i type,apt-get install java-package but nothing happen..
<sfazruzs> what's that suppose to mean?
<stefan> because its not in the repos
<Riddell> berkes: solve which?
<_hirs> there is also kplayer, but the ui is horrible
<Riddell> hussam: don't believe everything you hear
<bimberi> sfazruzs: paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to a pastebin ...
<bimberi> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<stefan> look
<stefan> its already installed
<berkes> Riddell: legal issues wrt mpeg codecs w32codecs etc
<hussam> Riddell: ok that's cool.
<Riddell> berkes: we don't ship w32codecs.  mplayer is in multiverse
<berkes> Riddell: kay
<kairu0> firefox and gmail arent playing friendly-like 
<berkes> Riddell: bu does ubuntu not ship with any w32codecs then?
<sfazruzs> bimberi, after i pasted it?
<Riddell> berkes: no distribution does
<sfazruzs> then now what i have to do?
<bimberi> sfazruzs: i'll have a look :)
<janushead> hi. naive question. since this morning, i get an error message for my 5.10 installation when is start Adept, saying "The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that."
<berkes> Riddell: mandrake did, only when you bought it, but it did;
<Riddell> berkes: no, it wouldn't I'm sure.  the copyrights are owned by microsoft, apple, real etc
<berkes> Riddell: i have the cdrom here; I can show it to you.
<Riddell> berkes: ok
<hussam> berkes: in that case, they probably have to pay MS , real and  apple to redistribute the codecs.
<sfazruzs> bimberi..
<hussam> berkes: mandrake I mean
<berkes> hussam: indeed. that is actually the only reason they chanrge for the CDs
<berkes> charge. Because the patentholders do not agree on free distribution
<l3m> bimberi: i'm too stupid. can you give me the apt line for seveas?
<sfazruzs> bimberi,i still cant download the blackdown
<bimberi> sfazruzs: ok, you need to edit that file...
<berkes> media:/hdd/Applications/RealPlayer-Codecs-9.0-2mdk.i586.rpm
<monad> hi... another question... i saw that kubuntu synchronizes with its own nto server at boot, now it doesn't anymore. how can i fix this?
<monad> ntp, that is
<berkes> anyway; is kmplayer in some repository too?
<bimberi> sfazruzs: uncomment line 019 and add " multiverse" to the end
<bimberi> l3m: sec :)
<hussam> berkes: actually, MS won't let you let you distribute modified versions of their package installers, so if you have a winmediacodecs.exe package, the only way they might agree to let you distribute it is as the original .exe and not a deb or rpm
<bimberi> l3m:  deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas all
<berkes> hussam: yea, i cannot find the codecs right here and now, but there are some dlls on the mandrake cdrom
<bimberi> sfazruzs: while you're at it, best to uncomment lines 032 and 035, and add " multiverse" at the end of 035
<stefan> juha
<sfazruzs> so i change 'universe' to multiverse?
<stefan> i got blackdown in adept
<stefan> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<l3m> bimberi: thanks
<bimberi> sfazruzs: no, leave universe and add multiverse (with a space in between)
<stefan> use this for generating a sources.list
<bimberi> l3m: np
<sfazruzs> ok..
<sfazruzs> do i need to put multiverse in line 32?
<bimberi> sfazruzs: no, just uncomment
<sfazruzs> what's that mean?
<bimberi> sfazruzs: remove the # at the start of the line
<sfazruzs> in my adept,there's no '#'..
<sfazruzs> how to uncomment?
<l3m> bimberi: i get 403 forbidden when trying to apt-get install w32codecs
<hussam> ok folks, see ya tomorrow
<bimberi> sfazruzs: ah, if there's no # it's probably ok
<bimberi> l3m: gah, that means Seveas hasn't fixed the permissions on his server yet :/
<sfazruzs> ok,i'm trying to update..
<sfazruzs> thanx for helping..
<sfazruzs> really appreciate it..
<bimberi> sfazruzs: np :)
<sfazruzs> wat's the diff btwn runtime and SDK?
<l3m> ..manually dl'ing and installing debian-marillat w32codecs 
<l3m> arghl
<l3m> ;/
<bimberi> sdk is Software Development Kit (iirc) - ie. includes compilers etc.
<sfazruzs> ooo...
<aftertaf> l3m:  why?
<aftertaf> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<bimberi> l3m: apologies for leading you up that garden path :/
<stefan> Maybe
<l3m> bimberi thanks for helping man ;) 
<stefan> Someone can tell me where the things I install are installed at all ?
<stefan> in which directory
<l3m> bimberi: luckily, the codecs don't usually change often, and when seveas works again, it should replace the old ones.. ;)
<bimberi> stefan: dpkg -L <package> will show you
<stefan> ahh
<stefan> cool
<stefan> wait a mom
<bimberi> stefan: probably in too much detail :P
<bimberi> l3m: :)
<stefan> if only i knew the name of the package
<stefan> o=3
<stefan> lol
<stefan> ya
<stefan> yay
<stefan> i got the plugin
<stefan> now i have to link it to firefox
<sfazruzs> how to reg in this irc?
<skypa> /msg nickserv help
<skypa> :)
<viviersf> Riddell, fixed that kde su thing for me , changed sudoers file for live cd only
<viviersf> then i restore it on installation
<sfazruzs> do we need to authenticate our nickname?
<stefan> Yaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh
<stefan> Java Running
<stefan> yayyyyyyyyyy
<sfazruzs> hehehe..
<stefan> ;-)
<sfazruzs> u guys play runescape?
<berkes> bah
<stefan> oh.. i play carnageblender
<Riddell> viviersf: what was the problem?
<Riddell> viviersf: what did you change?
<berkes> any hints on how to get kmplayer installed
<berkes> ive tried the plf repos, the marillat repos but all w/o suceess
<viviersf> Riddell, i just made su not ask for a password 
<viviersf> :p
<viviersf> will be restored to normal after install
<viviersf> and yes sudo keeps the password for the session
<Riddell> viviersf: aah
<stefan> ehm
<stefan> how do you create a directory ?
<stefan> md ?
<Kamping_Kaise1> mkdir
<stefan> thx
<stefan> hmm its not ntfs
<stefan> what else could it be ?
<sfazruzs> stefan..
<sfazruzs> u installed java just now,am i right?
<stefan> yes
<sfazruzs> how do u press 'OK' or 'accept' at the 'Binary Code License Agreement'?
<sfazruzs> can u help me on this?
<stefan> use enter
<stefan> maybe u have to clikc into the window with mousebutton
<doodz> yeah, get all that point and click out of your head
<doodz> not windows anymore
<doodz> hehe
<sfazruzs> ok thanx
<sfazruzs> then how about the 'Grant the "stopThread" RuntimePermission?',what does that mean?
<sfazruzs> <doodz> not windows anymore <-----i'm really new to linux system...:P
<doodz> same
<doodz> :)
<stefan> dont grant it
<doodz> i dont even no what to do with a .deb file
<doodz> is it an executable ?
<stefan> dpkg -i name.deb
<stefan> to install it
<stefan> its a package
<doodz> awesome :)
<sfazruzs> ok
<sfazruzs> done...
<stefan> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> doodz: it's an installable package for apps
<doodz> i messed something up
<doodz> telling me lib files now found, i'm sure its becouse i trying to install a package from source first
<doodz> then i installed it from package
<doodz> heh
<doodz> *not
<sfazruzs> what's the diff between typing su and sudo?
<monad> hi... can anyone tell me why the synch with kubuntu's ntp server at boot doesn't work anymore?
<stefan> sudo does something as root.. su only switches to root
<monad> sfaz: with su you really switch to root
<sfazruzs> oh,okies..
<monad> but with su, the -c option also enables you to run a command
<monad> like su -c halt
<monad> while with sudo, you don't have to know the root passwd
<monad> so... anyone here who can tell me about the ntp server?
<aftertaf> monad:  you need to have an active net connection by the time it runs that service
<monad> aftertaf: you don't say... :-P
<monad> aftertaf: it worked fine at the first boot after installing, rebooted again today and got a "failed" message
<monad> i can of course do it manually every time, but i liked that it did it on startup
<aftertaf> monad:  how do you connect to the net?
<monad> aftertaf: fixed IP, it's a university machine
<monad> online all the time
<aftertaf> monad:  ok. no firewall or proxy?
<aftertaf> fixed public ip?
<monad> #1 no
<monad> btw... how do i switch to verbose while booting?
<aftertaf> dunno... :/
<monad> shucks ;-)
<aftertaf> asking in ubuntu ;)
<aftertaf> remove splash from the kernel command line.
<aftertaf> in the grub menu.lst
<aftertaf> 3 ways:
<aftertaf> 1 edit grub (defeinitive)
<aftertaf> 2
<monad> i love 3ways
<aftertaf> 2 during boot: <alt><f1>   <alt><f8>
<aftertaf> 3 during grub: move to your menu entry, hit 'e', remove 'splash' and boot
<monad> you think it might help?
* monad feels so verbose sometimes
<aftertaf> 3 ways was the morning........
* aftertaf sings jane's addiction
<monad> ;-0
* Kaiser_Quake3 slaps aftertaf about with a large workload
<aftertaf> oooh nasty
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh, I'm harsh today ;)
<aftertaf> !lart Kamping_Kaiser 
* ubotu chops Kamping_Kaiser in half with a free Solaris 7 CD
<Kamping_Kaiser> eeek
<aftertaf> loool
<Kamping_Kaiser> speaking of which, i have that installed :D
<aftertaf> really?
<Kamping_Kaiser> solaris for x86, build 21
<aftertaf> with george clooney?
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's using Gnome, 2.8
* Kamping_Kaiser loled, thats whats in debian
<monad> aftertaf: i downgraded to tarkowski
<monad> takes longer, though
<aftertaf> what the???,
<monad> hm?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. did i miss anything?
<monad> everything happened while you were away
<monad> should've seen it..
<monad> t'was a blast
<aftertaf> yeah.. lines and lines of it too
<monad> never seen anything like it
* aftertaf needs rest
<Kamping_Kaiser> :'(
<aftertaf> loooooooooooool
<monad> while you were kamping...
<Kamping_Kaiser> :|
* monad wants to synchronize now
<monad> aaaah
* monad 's back in a sec
<monad> that felt good...
<Kamping_Kaiser> er...
<monad> ..godic
<Kamping_Kaiser> http://planetquake.ingame.de/models/camper/index.php
<monad> good choice brainmelt
<brainmelt> lol
<monad> btw... how do you do that, changing your name
<bimberi> monad: /nick newnick
* monad is looking for fluxbox
<monad> kubuntu, though, seems to be the wrong place
* monad will make his own distro, called flubuntu
<_hahaboy> I have installed fcitx. But how to make it run when i log in? Thanks
<_hahaboy> Anybody can answer my question? bow~~~~
<Kimppa> Hello. Does anyone know some remote control (hardware) which works on kubuntu? I'm a bit lazy, so I'd like to have a way to switch my mp3, pause my movie or whatever while lying in my bed :)
<tapanim> gam_server makes me crazy, it uses whole ram and cpu :/
<Mars_^> Hi I need some help. I dont know how to install flash plugin for Opera. I dont have any idea about it. Can someone help me?
<_hahaboy> Can you read chinese?
<nxv_> hi
<Mars_^> I can read Japanese :)
<nxv_> can i transfere an debian system into an ubuntu system by just changing the source list? is it secure? i want to do it on a vserver
<andriusburokas> hello, I've just installed kubuntu on top of ubuntu, how can I change default file manager from Nautilus to konqueror?
<_hahaboy> i once read an article written on chinese about how to install flashplayer on opera
<_hahaboy> it's said ubuntu is based on debian unstable
<marwan> i have problem with sound can any one help me
<_hahaboy> i dont know whether debian deb can be used
<_hahaboy> try setup on conxole
<marwan> ok thanks
<jsubl2> !tell jsubl2 about sources
<kkathman> in general you cant use debian binaries from their repos, but you can use sources or debs.
<djk_> kkathman: familiar with usb-gamepads?
<kkathman> djk_: not at all, sorry
<wahyu> ffffffffffff
<wahyu> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<tvo> OT: anyone knows whether there are any other decimal seperators other than `.' and `, ' in use on earth?
<dipnlik> tvo: - ?
<tapanim> is there anything to do for gam_server???
<tapanim> it takes 60% of my cpu
<tapanim> this is a big problem...
<K_Kaiser> kill it
<nalioth> tapanim: upgrade
<tvo> dipnlik: you mean 1-2 is in use for 1.2 somewhere ?
<tvo> then , how do they write 1-2=-1 ?
<tapanim> nalioth: there is nothing to upgrade
<nalioth> tapanim: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<dipnlik> tvo: don't think - can be used as a decimal separator everytime, but MAYBE this can be useful in one or two cases. don't know
<tapanim> nalioth: i don't know :) must be stupid today...
<nalioth> tapanim: open  a konsole and type "cat /etc/issue"
<tapanim> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger"
<nalioth> tapanim: gam_server should only run for short amounts of time
<tapanim> but why it's running all the time?
<nalioth> tapanim: kill it
<tapanim> can't kill, it's start the new one...
<tapanim> and won't help
<nalioth> close nautilus
<nalioth> or konqueror
<tapanim> those are not running
<nalioth> weird. ask in #ubuntu 
<kkathman> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82232
<kkathman> that fixes it
<kkathman> its an older version...memory leak
<kkathman> sorry to interrupt
<tapanim> kkathman: ment for me?
<kkathman> yes
<tapanim> thanks
<nalioth> kkathman: i wish you would interupt more often
<kkathman> actually I didnt know what gam_server was so I was doing an Uncle Google..and found that
<tapanim> i tried but i didn't find...
<kkathman> I just typed in gam_server breezy and there it was :)
<nalioth> uncle google to the rescue
<kkathman> I usually dont interrupt because that confuses people..but it looked as if nalioth was finished
<nalioth> kkathman: you may interupt me any time you wish
<kkathman> uhmm...prolly not :)  Im lucky that certain people dont appear to be here right now
* K_Kaiser slaps kkathman about a bit
<kkathman> hey!!
<K_Kaiser> :)
<K_Kaiser> bugger eh
* K_Kaiser checks mac is still installing woody
* kkathman can get this abuse from his kids
* K_Kaiser lols.
* kkathman buys K_Kaiser a Coopers...cheers!
<K_Kaiser> ta mate :D
* K_Kaiser drinks, then falls off chair
* K_Kaiser eyes off 7200
<K_Kaiser> it ejected my floppy :O
<Ayiden> Hello
<Ayiden> I have a celeron cpu but since im running the base kubuntu kernel I am using the 386 kernel ... should I get the 386 mplayer or the 586 designed for my processesor type
<Ayiden> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<nalioth> Ayiden: what celeron?
<Ayiden> celeron copper... its 686
<K_Kaiser> Ayiden: how fast?
<Ayiden> 2.67ghz
<K_Kaiser> get the 5 or 686 packages
<Ayiden> even tho the kernel is 386 okay thanks
<nalioth> K_Kaiser: the 686 pkg is a 'placeholder' for 586
<Ayiden> so if I install the 686 the 586 will install?
<K_Kaiser> yes, IIRC
<tvo> dipnlik: ok, thanks. I won't use it then: a calculator which uses - for something else then minus/negative is too complex :)
<dipnlik> tvo: haha :) well, next time ask easier questions :P
<miguel> hello
<miguel> hola
<fenix> hola
<tapanim> kkathman: thanks a lot, this works fine now :)
<Stele> is it safe to install the 32-bit version on an Athlon64 FX system?
<K_Kaiser> sure.
<Stele> just checking
<kkathman> tapanim: glad :)
<simonsbr> hello someone can help me to configure adsl?
<kkathman> yay I got one right :)
<nalioth> Stele: it's actually better to use the i386 install on a amd64 box
<Stele> cool
<Stele> im a developer and i dont want to go down the "trying to make 32 bit apps on a 64-bit system" road
<Stele> it's actually an Athlon64 X2 - dual core
<Stele> will I need a kernel patch to support both cores?
<qbit> does the nvidia driver and/or module work on AMD 64 ?
<Stele> i think they do have a 64 bit driver
<K_Kaiser> Stele: not sure, you would want an smp kernel at least
<qbit> tnx
<Stele> hopefully the installer will notice both cores
<K_Kaiser> Stele: the install cd only has a standard 386 kernel, not smp
<Stele> ahh
<Stele> is this something i can, er, "get" from a command line?
<K_Kaiser> not sure about the dvds.
<Stele> (not a kernel builder expert)
<K_Kaiser> yeh.
<Stele> that will do
<Stele> :)
<K_Kaiser> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-9-386-smp
<Stele> I wonder which core gets used with a single core kernel?
<Stele> :)
<K_Kaiser> :P core 0 ;)
<Stele> heh :
<Stele> what a nerdy question, and an equally nerdy answer
<K_Kaiser> heh
<Stele> i see we are all well adjusted today
<K_Kaiser> yeh, i might use that to scare people i know actualy
<nalioth> Stele: use the 686-smp kernel
<Stele> BTW - if kubuntu is just ubuntu + KDE, why are there two sep channels?
<Stele> ah 686 good idea
<nalioth> Stele: there are actually 3 channels 
<nalioth> #xubuntu exists
<K_Kaiser> well, lots in fact
<Stele> just curious - seems like overkill
<K_Kaiser> 686 on an AMD?
<Stele> AMD supports 686 instructions, no?
<K_Kaiser> Stele: thers about 6 (chans)(i know of
<nalioth> K_Kaiser: yes it works fine
<K_Kaiser> oh, ok. 
<Stele> this is my first AMD 64 system
<Stele> and dual core to boot
<nalioth> Stele: how much ram ya got?
<Stele> i am switching from RH9 on an older machine to this one
<Stele> 640K
<Stele> :-)
<Stele> 2GB
<K_Kaiser> lol
<K_Kaiser> 640k
<nalioth> Stele: then use the 686-smp kernel after you install
<Stele> ok
<Stele> i might be back :)
<Stele> first thing first - need to figure out if the NV 7800GT in the new box is faster than my Quadro 3600FX
<Stele> if it's faster it's going in my game machine :)
<penguinzdr> where is KDE in kubuntu?
<nalioth> penguinzdr: that question makes no sense
<penguinzdr> i dont speak very good english
<nalioth> penguinzdr: if you log into kubuntu you are using KDE
<penguinzdr> nalioth: i mean where, in /opt/, in /usr/ ....
<K_Kaiser> personal settings in ~/.KDE
<K_Kaiser> rest of it's spread about (afaik)
<nalioth> penguinzdr: kde exists everywhere, as K_Kaiser points out
<penguinzdr> i want to compile a style for KDE (knifty), and i want to know where to point the prefix
<nalioth> penguinzdr: a theme ?
<penguinzdr> yes
<Riddell> penguinzdr: --prefix=/usr
<Riddell> kde-config --prefix
<penguinzdr> 10x
<penguinzdr> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<penguinzdr> !??
<ubotu> penguinzdr: Are you smoking crack?
<penguinzdr> ubotu: no
<ubotu> I don't know, penguinzdr
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> [xincludes]  for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<nalioth> penguinzdr: read about xincludes
<Ayiden> hmm this is odd. I just installed frozen-bubble and it says in a terminal "Warning: can't initialize sound (reason: No available audio device)."
<Ayiden> all my sound work tho.. and I have the high quality frozen-buble sound installed
<Ayiden> I can play sound in amarok and all my system sounds work
<Ayiden> !frozen buble
<ubotu> Ayiden: Are you smoking crack?
<chaoticgeek> frozen bubble is funn
<chaoticgeek> fun*
<Ayiden> !frozen-bubble
<ubotu> Ayiden: I haven't a clue
<chaoticgeek> I dont think he knows that
<chaoticgeek> !help
<kinfo> Available commands: !help, !uptime, !netuse, ??, !!, !cs, !whoset, !learn, !relearn, !forget, !topten, !status
<chaoticgeek> !learn
<ubotu> chaoticgeek: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Ayiden> chaoticgeek: yes .. I just wish I new why the sound wasnt working.. does it really on mplayer?
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Ayiden> yeah
<chaoticgeek> what?I dont follow you Ayiden 
<Ayiden> lol
<Ayiden> whats up ubotu
<Ayiden> ubotu: whats going on?
<ubotu> Ayiden: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<chaoticgeek> Ayiden: do you know what ubotu is?
<Ayiden> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> hola
<dipnlik> Ayiden: ubotu is a bot :P
<chaoticgeek> lol
<Ayiden> yes
<Ayiden> a bot
<chaoticgeek> lol
<chaoticgeek> ok
<Ayiden> I saw someone attempt to talk to him .. he can talk back
<Ayiden> to some things anyway
<Stele> what is "breezy"?
<nalioth> sound has always been problematic
<nalioth> Stele: a name of an ubuntu version
<Stele> oh
<Ayiden> kubuntu 5.10
<nalioth> breezy badger 
<Stele> ah
<Stele> i think that is what i got
<Ayiden> is breezy
<Ayiden> nalioth: I dont know why frozen buble says it cant find a sound device tho
<Ayiden> and ceega said I didnt have oss
<Ayiden> when i use it all the time (music sounds better in oss then alsa for me)
<Stele> the 5.1 iso is what i got - so I guess it's breezy here
<Stele> brrrrr
<chaoticgeek> I want frozen bubble
<Stele> in fact it is - 14`F, 10mph winds
<chaoticgeek> speaking of frozen, its cold in my room
<Stele> it was, but i turned on another computer
<Stele> :)
<chaoticgeek> the stupid vent was pumping out cold air
<Stele> 8 computers tend to make the office toasty
<chaoticgeek> yay I'm gettin frozen bubble
<Ayiden> apt-get install frozen-bubble frozen-bubble-data fb-music-high or fb-music-low
<chaoticgeek> yes that would
<Stele> what is frozen bubble?
<chaoticgeek> a game
<Stele> ah
<Ayiden> Stele: apt-get and see.. its a strangly addicting game
<chaoticgeek> pretty fun, make groups of 3 or more lil "bubbles" same color
<Stele> heh - ive been playing "The Movies"
<chaoticgeek> make them go poof and try and get all of them gone
<chaoticgeek> really fun game though
<chaoticgeek> almost done
<chaoticgeek> yay frozen bubble goodness
<_root> hello... can someone please tell me, why i get msgs like error: stdio.h: No such file or directory when i compile a C program?
<_root> is this a kubuntu specialty?
<Chousuke> monad: why are you root?
<Chousuke> ./
<monad> did i forget to install something? those files should be there naturally...?
* monad puzzled
<Stele> er...
<Stele> what are you using to compile?
<Stele> gcc?
<monad> stele: yes
<monad> 4.0
<Stele> huh - always "just worked" for me
<nalioth> monad: did you install "build-essential" ?
<monad> now i did
<Stele> lol
<monad> sorry... kubuntu newbie
<Stele> isnt kubuntu supposed to be a "programmer's distro"?
<Chousuke> no?
<monad> not my machine, just installed today on a university box
<Stele> well ok then
<chaoticgeek> kubuntu is supposed to be a desktop distro
<monad> ok... the files are found now, but i still get sh**loads of error msgs
<chaoticgeek> or what ever you really wanna make it
<chaoticgeek> I installed everything for making my own programs that I will need
<Stele> how is the optimizer in gcc 4?
<monad> still some files like X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory
<Stele> im thinking of getting a license for the Intel compiler
<Stele> monad - you need the X11 dev environment
<Stele> that is usually separate
<Chousuke> ie. xlibs-dev :p
<Stele> yeah that too
<monad> libx11-dev?
<Chousuke> if you want to code using a library, you need -dev packages.
<Chousuke> monad: if it exists.
<Chousuke> packages.ubuntu.com should be helpful
<chaoticgeek> I need to have a project for next semester
<chaoticgeek> this semester I'm learning java, and I should have quite a grasp on it, so next semester I want to do a project to keep me up to date with it
<monad> thanks... runnning
<nalioth> dammit he's too quick
<Chousuke> What useful could you code with java. hm.
<nalioth> if monad comes back, he needs this !xincludes
<Chousuke> Not another torrent client ;P
<chaoticgeek> no
<chaoticgeek> I like azureus or whatever too much to try and do something like that
<Fillado> !refresh rate
<ubotu> No idea, Fillado
<nalioth> !fixres
<ubotu> methinks fixres is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Fillado> thanks :)
* olwin travail parce qu'il le faut bien ;): Away at the moment
<chaoticgeek> hehe I like the shout one
<chaoticgeek> !shout
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, shout is WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<chaoticgeek> that is funny
<dipnlik> LOL
<chaoticgeek> now I know how to install a deb package
<chaoticgeek> 34 pages worth of responses for ubotu
<chaoticgeek> !<action> gives $nick a tall glass of Sri Lankan coconut arrack
<ubotu> chaoticgeek: What?
<chaoticgeek> nope
<chaoticgeek> !arrack
* ubotu gives chaoticgeek a tall glass of Sri Lankan coconut arrack
<chaoticgeek> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> fvwm is much better than gnome!
<chaoticgeek> lmao
<chaoticgeek> !start a desktop war
<ubotu> e17 is much better than xfce!
<chaoticgeek> that is funny
<nalioth> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me on #debian-bots without being banned.
<chaoticgeek> ok
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: we try not to flood the channel with meaningless junk
<dipnlik> chaoticgeek: it should have editor and browser wars too, and it probably accepts personal messagers too
<chaoticgeek> there are
<chaoticgeek> has anyone seen what happens when you type apt-get moo
<nalioth> yes we have
<chaoticgeek> its very different
<dipnlik> that's why I use apt-get and not aptitude :P
<chaoticgeek> lol there is start a partitioning war too
<nalioth> there is much to be cleaned from his db
<chaoticgeek> I'd say 34 pages worth of commands
<nalioth> half of them should be purged
<chaoticgeek> and I went through a page that was just random stuff, like the apt-get moo
<chaoticgeek> Ubuntu all day keeps Dr. Norton away.
<chaoticgeek> nalioth: your an op
<chaoticgeek> I just found that out
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: why is being an op such a source of interest?
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: /msg chanserv access #kubuntu list
<chaoticgeek> It's not, I just seen it in the list of commands for ubotu
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: nothing in ubotu is 'secret', it's all publicly available info
<chaoticgeek> I know, and I'm just looking through there
<chaoticgeek> I just found out how to mount iso files
<chaoticgeek> thats cool
<chx> how could I add a pubkey to apt so that it does not warn me ?
<nalioth> chx: "apt-key add"
<liqs> hi there. any idea why kubuntu would freeze after a random amount of time, leaving only the mouse able to move and nothing else?
<Ayiden> On many Music CD's that you buy there are extra things on them besides music. When you pop a cd like this in a windows computer a  screen might come up playing music or perhaps have the artists site come up ... and maybe even have some embedded video. Is there a way to play these on linux?
<nalioth> Ayiden: you mean the 'rootkits' ? lol
<Ayiden> nalioth: what are the "rootkits"
<Ayiden> hope Its not that stupid of a question *(lol)
<Ayiden> !rootkits
<Ayiden> ha ha
<ubotu> Not a clue, Ayiden
<nalioth> Ayiden: do you live in a cave?
<nalioth> sony has gotten itself into really really bad trouble
<Ayiden> nalioth: no i live in a dungeon...
<nalioth> sony has released software that takes over your windows box and allows ANYONE to infiltrate and do whatever they want to it
<Ayiden> nalioth: seriouslt?
<Ayiden> seriously*
<nalioth> Ayiden: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rootkit
<nalioth> sony is facing legal actions from many world governments
<Ayiden> oh,crap
<Ayiden> hope this doesnt effect the ps3... *gulp*
<Ayiden> the price or quality i mean
<nalioth> Ayiden: join #kubuntu-offtopic for more discussion of sony's Very Bad Thing
<Ayiden> alright
<Ayiden> .. for now to im checking to see if I can get the stuff on a few music music cd's to work.. I think i had 1 up before on linspire but I forgett what I did or if I did anything at all...
<Ayiden> *(lol)
<nalioth> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14131 kB, Installed size: 55484 kB
<chx> nalioth: and where can I download the keyfile for say, http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr ?
<nalioth> chx: you'll need to ask jbailey or look around ~jbailey
<nalioth> most devs have their key listed
<Daywalker> una pregunta, como hago hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx inicie automaticamente
<nalioth> Daywalker: por favor, habla ingles aqui, habla espanol en #kubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<Daywalker> ah ok, gracias
<Daywalker> disculpa
<Daywalker> question, how to put hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx load everytime i run kubuntu?
<chx> nalioth: thanks, I asked and it was in the snapshot directory :)
<beefsprocket> Daywalker: edit /etc/hdparm.conf
<Daywalker> beefsprocket, then i put hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx?
<Daywalker> at end on the line
<[Surge] > Does anyone know why glxgears doesn't display the framerate anymore in Breezy ?
<Kyaneos> hi
<Kyaneos> i have a problem
<Kyaneos> when i boot my computer, it leaves me in the first tty, but i wanto to be in the seventh with the X
<beefsprocket> I think the file has comments for the relevant section, you may be able tojust uncomment a line or two
<Kyaneos> beefsprocket: is it for me?
<beefsprocket> surge: it isn't a benchmark -- you can google the option for framerate
<beefsprocket> Kyaneos: try alt+f7
<[Surge] > beefsprocket: Sure but the framerate output is useful for debugging
<[Surge] > Now I have to search for the frame rate option because some brain dead person disabled it to stop people from using is as a comparison?
<beefsprocket> indeed
<beefsprocket> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark 
<Kyaneos> beefsprocket: yes, i can change to the tty 7
<beefsprocket> ok, well, try logging in with your user and running sudo kdm
<[Surge] > Oh so that's why I couldn't find the option
<Kyaneos> beefsprocket: but kdm is running yet
<margit> yes
<beefsprocket> it is? you'll have to kill it and restartit then
<Kyaneos> why?
<beefsprocket> no clue, but it works for me
<beefsprocket> sory I can't help more
<beefsprocket> tried dist-upgrading?
<Kyaneos> yes
<Kyaneos> ok
<Kyaneos> i will try it now
<beefsprocket> i also upgraded to 3.5rc1 as well
<beefsprocket> (I had that problem as well)
<bl3ssing> how can I see my hard disk partitions which I'm using them on Windows SO? pls?>
<bl3ssing> and how can I access those partitions?
<Kyaneos> beefsprocket: then i kill kdm and restart with sudo kdm?
<libben> how do i change my amarok icon? so its a new one globally for it?
<beefsprocket> yep
<beefsprocket> ... guess it worked?
<bl3ssing> I'm a new linux user and that's why I'm asking ...
<bl3ssing> how can I see my hard disk partitions which I'm using them on Windows SO? pls?>
<bl3ssing> and how can I access those partitions?
<[Surge] > bl3ssing: You write Mirco$oft a nice letter and tell them you would like them to support other non-MS partitions or you use a 3rd party tool
<beefsprocket> there are some drivers that you can use -- not sure if they are free though
<l3m> bl3ssing: there's a program called explore2fs for ext2 partitions
<beefsprocket> check sourceforge
<l3m> bl3ssing: and theres one for reiser too, but don't know what it's called
<beefsprocket> there is a reiserfs module as well
<beefsprocket> ;)
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> are you speaking to me in languages ... guys? cause I don't understand what you mean by .. ext2 ...?
<bl3ssing> ;))
<bl3ssing> =)
<bl3ssing> =))
<beefsprocket> run mount in a terminal
<beefsprocket> see which filesystem you are running
<bl3ssing> ok ...
<bl3ssing> and how can I run mount? only by typing mount ...?
<bl3ssing> ;)
<dipnlik> bl3ssing: what do you want to see, linux partitions on Windows or Windows partitions on linux?
<beefsprocket> yep
<bl3ssing> windows partitions on linux
<bl3ssing> dipnlik ...
<l3m> bl3ssing: ah. that's easy
<l3m> bl3ssing: just sudo and then type fdisk -l - this will show you all partitons
<l3m> bl3ssing: then you can mount them using the "mount" command
<l3m> bl3ssing: man mount if you want to know how to do that
<dipnlik> bl3ssing: pretty sure you can find a tutorial on this on ubuntu wiki
<dipnlik> ubotu: tell bl3ssing about windowsdrives
<bl3ssing> thanks guys for helping me...
<Kyaneos> beefsprocket: it was the solution
<Kyaneos> beefsprocket: i think it is because i am using rcconfig
<[Surge] > Ok I've found that since upgrading to Breezy all the DMA flags are off for my disks
<[Surge] > Is there a tool for configuring this or must I just hdparm them?
<bl3ssing> I've found after I've typed fdisk -l command this text: /dev/hda1               1        2051    15505528+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<bl3ssing> what kind of command shall I use now to mount this partition?
<[Surge] > mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows
<[Surge] > Create /mnt/windows directory first
<[Surge] > And if you want it to happen at boot time add an entry into /etc/fstab
<bl3ssing> an entry like ...?
<bl3ssing> ;)
<[Surge] > And entry like in "man fstab"  ;)
<[Surge] > Example :   /dev/hdd1       /mnt/windows    vfat    rw,uid=1000,gid=109     0       0
<l3m> bl3ssing: you're kinda lazy, right? it's written on a 1000 webpages exactly how to mount a win partition .. 
<l3m> ;)
<bl3ssing> and why wouldn't you help me ... l3m instead of speaking ...? :-)
<[Surge] > 1000 is a conservative figure l3m 
<bl3ssing> just kidding l3m
<bl3ssing> ok than
<bl3ssing> I'll try to find on the web
<bl3ssing> you're right Surge
<bl3ssing> it is not that I'm lazy
<bl3ssing> it is only that I want to know just some basically informations about kubuntu, than ... I'll do my work ...
<l3m> bl3ssing: ^^ look above, i helped you.. but you should learn to find out this stuff by reading the available documents, otherwise you'll never learn it for yourself ;)
<nalioth> bl3ssing: you'll find much more help if you help yourself first
<bl3ssing> thanks l3m for your advices
<l3m> bl3ssing: i don't mind helping newbies, but the best help is learning how to find out stuff quickly .. and irc is waaay slower than just asking google 
<l3m> hehe
<[Surge] > Ok back to my question. Is there an "ubuntu" way to enable DMA on boot or must I hack my own boot scripts to turn it on?
<l3m> [Surge] : hdparm 
<l3m> [Surge] : apt-get install hdparm; vi /etc/hdparm.conf
<[Surge] > Yes but isn't there a system in place to do it?
<[Surge] > Ah ... hdparm.conf - why didn't I think of that?!  :D
<libben> how do i change my amarok icon? so its a new one globally for it?
<l3m> libben /usr/share/icons/[youriconpack] /[size] /apps/amarok.png 
<l3m> for png icons
<bl3ssing> how can I read fstab file ... what command shall I use?
<l3m> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<l3m> for changing it
<l3m> bl3ssing: but be sure to make a backup first
<l3m> if you break fstab, you break your system
<l3m> ..might...
<l3m> break
<pv_> btw, an easier way might be to use the Disks tool that is in the System menu. (but I don't know for sure as I haven't used it myself)
<[Surge] > Yeah but you'll only break it once
<l3m> bl3ssing: yes, forget everything i say and follow pv_'s advice
<bl3ssing> really?
<l3m> my thinking is still too debianised ;)
<l3m> yes
<bl3ssing> wow ... that's pretty dangerously
<bl3ssing> ;)
<bl3ssing> but I like taking riskes ... so ... it is ok.
<bl3ssing> if I won't be here anymore, than just know that I'm having problems ... with my Kubuntu So
<bl3ssing> hehhehe
<l3m> system settings->disk tools like much more userfriendly than fstab in nano 
<l3m> hrhr
<pv_> timtowtdi
<[Surge] > You can't mess it up unless you delete the lines for your Linux partitions
<florg> hi, i's like to use the apache2 webserver of ubuntu. how can i grant access to my server? when i go to my computer's address i get an 'access denied' error
<Riddell> florg: look in error.log to see what the problem is
<claudiu> hello guys
<jjesse> hello claudiu 
<claudiu> do you know is it possible to convert debian debs to ubuntu debs ?
<claudiu> because i keep finding cool stuff everywhere packaged for debian and it wouldn't install on ubuntu
<l3m> lets say it's not advisable unless you really know what you want to do
<l3m> claudiu what debian package do you want to convert?
<claudiu> l3m: can i paste the url here ?
<l3m> sure
<claudiu> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=30603&vote=good&tan=54281431
<claudiu> this one is available as a deb but it wont get installed on my ubuntu
<l3m> hmm i would download the source and compile it
<l3m> ./configure; make; sudo make install 
<claudiu> l3m i already have 120.000 files on my computer, and i dont want more. remember windows95 with 1500 files ?
<bl3ssing> lol claudiu
<bl3ssing> hahahha
<claudiu> bl3ssing: this is a goddam desktop
<bl3ssing> isn't  your linux so allready blocked / crashed cause of those 120.000 files?
<bl3ssing> lol
<claudiu> bl3ssing: count your files, baby
<l3m> claudiu: so? 
<l3m> claudiu: i don't see your point?
<claudiu> it didnt block because it is a linux but i want to keep it tight, if you know what i mean
<bl3ssing> neither do i, claudiu! am I a baby? do you think so?
<l3m> claudiu: the only difference is that you'll install self-compiled binaries instead of precompiled ones
<bl3ssing> I know claudiu
<claudiu> bl3ssing: its a figure of speech
<bl3ssing> l3m ... thanks for helping me
<claudiu> l3m: i am coming from gentoo, dont want any more compile
<bl3ssing> I'm allready seeing some of my files of windows ... [did I say windows again? WinXp will flow outside through my windows ... SOON!] 
<bl3ssing> how can I find more channels for chatting ... ?
<claudiu> bl3ssing: i left dual boot a year ago for gentoo 1.4
<l3m> claudiu: hehe well then you'll probably have to hack the header of the deb package to suit kubuntu
<l3m> bl3ssing: np ;)
<pv_> or rebuild it from source
<pv_> even if you don't want to ;)
<l3m> pv_: he said he doesn't want to compile
<l3m> ;/
<claudiu> guys ill try to alien it twice to see what happens
<pv_> too bad
<claudiu> :)))
<l3m> making a deb package is so easy using debhelper
<pv_> actually cdbs is even easier
<claudiu> hmm l3m here you come, thats the kind of answer i was looking
<pv_> debian/rules = 4 lines, for most autoconfed packages
<florg> Riddell: thx, that helped :)
<atlas> hi i have a question about ubuntu ;)
<atlas> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661FX/M 661FX/M661MX/741/M741/760/M760 PCI/AGP
<atlas> its my graphic
<atlas> i want to hmm lets say play chromium
<atlas> i cannot it gos but wery slow
<atlas> any solutions ??
<atlas> :)
<pv_> probably none, afaik there is little support for 3D acceleration on SiS cards (c.f. http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/SiS)
<pv_> but that page may be outdated, it's been a year since it was last updated
<l3m> claudiu: hehe. i thought you didn't want to compile ;) .. 
<l3m> just kidding
<claudiu> is there any video editor, i want to fix some home videos 
<l3m> claudiu: kino
<pv_> claudiu, apt-cache search video editor
<claudiu> l3m: i would like more time to learn more stuff, that's why i am avoiding compiling
<icewt> claudiu: cinelerra
<l3m> never used it though
<claudiu> thanks pv_ icewt l3m 
<Ayiden> okay, well im trying to install mplayer and when I attempt to I get an error messege that says libdirectfb-0.9-20 is uninstallable.. I checked on libdirectfb and it seems the latest version is above libdirectfb-0.9-20 so can I not install mplayer? Will installing the latest version of libdirectfb help? or should I look for the older package?
<claudiu> well cinelerra isnt available on ubuntnu
<nalioth> Ayiden: i smell unofficial package use involved. have you used unofficial pkgs or repos?
<Ayiden> only the mplayer repository
<icewt> claudiu: no, but you can find it packaged for ubuntu elsewhere
<l3m> Ayiden: but mplayer is in breezy
<l3m> claudiu: kino is
<Ayiden> it doesnt show up in adept?
<claudiu> it would be nice if there was a deb factory or something like that, where you could propose the cool stuff
<Ayiden> mplayer isnt there
<l3m> it's (urgs) gtk though
<claudiu> ok l3m 
<nalioth> Ayiden: which mplayer repository?
<claudiu> l3m: hmmm
<icewt> claudiu: not sure if there's more recent version somewhere, but there's cinelerra for breezy http://socrates.if.usp.br/~liquid/pacotes/
<regeya> oh gtk won't hurt you
<nalioth> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<Ayiden> ftp.nerim.net
<nalioth> Ayiden: it's in multiverse
<claudiu> icewt: thats a cool site ive been there too
<mornfall> graphics huh? wtf
<nalioth> Ayiden: stay away from non ubuntu repos, you will break your box
<claudiu> thanks icewt 
<claudiu> !info cinelerra
<Ayiden> alright what repository should I use?
<regeya> linux: where you can't safely install 3rd-party apps unless your distro packages them
<nalioth> Ayiden: read what ubotu said....'multiverse'
<icewt> claudiu: not sure what it's exactly you're looking for, but if you want something like adobe premiere, cinelerra is the choise
<Ayiden> I have already installed somthing from nerim... im glad it hasnt harmed anything... acrobat
<nalioth> Ayiden: comment that line out please, or you will certainly have trouble
<claudiu> l3m: do you have an debian background because i would like you to answer a question for me
<l3m> claudiu: yes
<l3m> claudiu: what do you want to know?
<claudiu> l3m: i found many deb packages on kde-look.org, but many of them gave the same error when trying to install, something like...
<pv_> Ayiden, generally apt (if correctly used) takes care of not messing anything up. But acroread is also in multiverse
<l3m> Ayiden: anyway, kpdf > acroread
<l3m> ;)
<pv_> l3m, not for all pdf files.
<l3m> not? 
<l3m> hmm dunno, never had any problem 
<l3m> heh
<pv_> for some ( = scanned documents) kpdf is too slow to use
<pv_> which is a bit of show stopper bug for me, since I would need those displayed very fast :(
<pv_> or fast enough
<claudiu> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/433429
<claudiu> l3m: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/433429
<l3m> claudiu: breezy uses kdelibs4c2 and libqt3-mt instead
<l3m> claudiu: the c2 and c102 have to do with c++ ABI transition of G++ 
<l3m> claudiu: ugly things, but what can you do. anyway, you could extract the .deb, change the header, and recreate it
<l3m> err forget that
<l3m> obviously it won't run
<pv_> won't work :)
<l3m> exactly because of the transition i was talking about
<claudiu> l3m: cool, how can i do that
<l3m> nevermind
<l3m> i'm tired already
<claudiu> l3m: okay, is it about the gcc4.0 thing ?
<bl3ssing> 
<bl3ssing> kjl
<bl3ssing>  jjkl
<l3m> well 3.4 and 4.0
<l3m> yes
<claudiu> l3m: i imagined this
<claudiu> l3m: is there some place where people can submit proposals for making debs
<claudiu> or something like that for ubuntu
<Ayide1> ubotu: !multiverse
<ubotu> Ayide1: I give up, what is it?
<l3m> claudiu: hmm i'm only on kubuntu for 3 days so i don't know ;)
<Ayide1> I enabled the mulitverse repositories but all I get is errors on apt-get update
<l3m> claudiu: probably... 
<l3m> hehe
<nalioth> !repos
<ubotu> somebody said repos was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<nalioth> Ayiden: ^^^^^
<Ayide1> YAY
<claudiu> l3m: I say if someone wants sausages, it doesnt have to cut the pig and stuff them himself
<l3m> hehe
<blackvd> have a prob with my res on my login screen its set too high,how can I change it?
<Ayide1> nalioth: Thanks
<l3m> claudiu: you learned something from being a gentooer, i guess, namely, gentoo is a waste of time  ;)
<claudiu> blackvd: CTRL+ALT+F1 drops you in the shell
<blackvd> right, i can login its just that the screen is set at something beyond 1024
<claudiu> l3m: gentoo is a beatifull thing, but i wanted more time for me to learn things
<blackvd> so i have to scroll around on it
<l3m> claudiu: you know unroll-loops.org? ;)
<l3m> funroll-loops.org
<claudiu> l3m: nope, but i can guess, ;))
<l3m> claudiu: well i don't think you learn a lot from gentoo except waiting for compiles to end
<l3m> claudiu: i learned most about linux basics and stuff from debian ... but now that i know, i just want a working sleep/hibernate, nice gui config and the likes from kubu ;)
<blackvd> no way to set it to 1024X768?
<bl3ssing> where can I find corel linux ... for trial only?
<l3m> bl3ssing: corel linux is long dead
<l3m> bl3ssing: and why anyone would want to install corel linux, i cannot imagine
<claudiu> l3m: it would be cool if there were two big linux producers DEB and RPM and the rest of the distros
<claudiu> then there would be enough money to support developing
<claudiu> bl3ssing: corel linux is a 1998 thing
<l3m> claudiu: i think you apply flawed logic. 
<l3m> claudiu: 98% of the software on a linux system was not developed because someone payed for it
<l3m> claudiu: and it's nice that everyone can make a distro as he likes. gives you freedom to choose. 
<l3m> imho
<claudiu> l3m: dont forget that big communities mean great testing and developing platforms, so..
<l3m> claudiu: well if you want a good *nix with a single big community, buy a powerbook ;)
<l3m> ok, gotta go. evening everyone ;)
<Ayide1> grrr ... why dont the multiverse repositories work..
<Ayide1> I add them and I get an error.. hmm are these the right ones... 1 sec
<Ayide1>         deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates universe multiverse  
<Ayide1> are those right?
<Ayide1> ubotu: !uboto
<ubotu> Ayide1: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Ayide1> ha
<Ayide1> doesnt know who HE is
<Ayide1> anyway
<Ayide1> are those the right repositories
<nalioth> Ayide1: if you "ubotu ubotu" you'll get an answer
<nalioth> Ayide1: either !trigger or ubotu trigger
<nalioth> Ayide1: ubotu !trigger does not work
<bl3ssing> wow ... I didn't know about that corel linux is an older version
<bl3ssing> I would like to use a good program in linux for multimedia/graphics things.
<bl3ssing> which one is the best ... cause in windows, I know coreldraw 12/adobe photoshoc cs2 are the best
<bl3ssing> but in linux?
<nalioth> bl3ssing: enable universe and multiverse repos and search using adept for whatever strikes your whim
<bl3ssing> adept? I'm a new user in linux ... and I don't know what this is ... 
<bl3ssing> :-(
<_snake> Hey guys
<bl3ssing> what's the universe and multiverse repos?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<_snake> More places to get packets from ;)
<_snake> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<nalioth> bl3ssing: adept is the package manager in kubuntu
<nalioth> ubotu: teoo bl3ssing about repos
<ubotu> nalioth: Are you on ritalin?
<_snake> lol
<_snake> ubotu: tell bl3ssing about repos
<_snake> I guess I cant do that
<_snake> :-D
<bl3ssing> and what's this adept doing ...?
<_snake> ?
<bl3ssing> installing things you might need so that your so to be updated?
<bl3ssing> or ...?
<_snake> You use adept to install almost any program out there
<_snake> and it keeps your OS updated
<bl3ssing> wow ...
<jjesse> its the add/remove programs of kubuntu
<_snake> Yes
<bl3ssing> it is just like in windows ... when you want to update the sp2 / sp3 ... 
<bl3ssing> i understand.
<bl3ssing> that's cool
<bl3ssing> ;)
<bl3ssing> I hate windows
<_snake> With a lot more "add features"
<_snake> :)
<bl3ssing> and I want to use linux, even it is a little bit too complicated at this moment to me.
<bl3ssing> but ... I'll handle it.
<jjesse> its a little like add/remove programs and auto update all rolled into one
<_snake> How long have you been on it?
<_snake> bl3ssing: how long have you been on it?
<bl3ssing> on linux?
<bl3ssing> this is the 2nd day
<bl3ssing> ;)
<_snake> Alright, keep with it
<bl3ssing> I know I will need a lot of time to learn it ...
<_snake> I been on it 4 days :) lol
<bl3ssing> but I won't quit with it.
<bl3ssing> lol snake
<bl3ssing> you're a senior ..
<bl3ssing> I'm just a junior
<_snake> haha
<_snake> Once you figure stuff out, youll see its a great OS
<bl3ssing> great
<bl3ssing> I'd love to work with a multimedia program ... on linux ...
<_snake> I still have a lot to learn, but you have to remeber, you have to "unlearn" windows
<bl3ssing> like coreldraw and photoshop
<_snake> Get the gimp 
<bl3ssing> but I don't know which is the best on linux ...
<_snake> Thats the linux equiv to photoshop
<_snake> and its free
<_snake> In adept do a search for it
<bl3ssing> as long as I'll get more knowledge about linux, I'll quit with windows.
<bl3ssing> really?
<bl3ssing> wow ... 
<bl3ssing> that's cool.
<_snake> Yep :)
<bl3ssing> and ... how about a vectorial program like corel ...?
<bl3ssing> is there in linux any other soft?
<mornfall> try inkscape
<mornfall> btw both gimp and inkscape are inferior to their adobe counterparts... but for many uses, they are fine
<_snake> I dont think gimp is inferior to photosgop
<_snake> shop*
<_snake> Works just as well for me
<mornfall> _snake: hmm, has it gotten filter layers recently? (i may have missed that)
<_snake> mornfall: havn't checked
<_snake> CRAP. ADEPT TOOK A CRAP ON ME.
<mornfall> i had an ancient photoshop version and however much i hate to admit it, it was superior to gimp in nearly any respect
<_snake> Why can't my adept communicate with su??
<bl3ssing> mornfall ... what program do you recommend me to use ... a program as coreldraw for windows?
<mornfall> _snake: probably not adept fault
<_snake> How do I fix it........lol
<mornfall> bl3ssing: i don't know anything else but inkscape remotely comparable to coreldraw
<mornfall> _snake: (more like kdesu)
<_snake> well tell me how to fix it mornfall lol
<mornfall> _snake: nfi, sorry, i don't have anything with kubuntu's sudoised kdesu
<_snake> nfi? (spell out)
<bl3ssing> lol ... snake and mornfall
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> hahahah
<mschmitt> cool ... kopete runs now finally without crashing :)
<_snake> Yea
<_snake> Hey MS can u help lil ol me?
<_snake> mschmitt that is lol
<_snake> (if theres more Ms...)
<mschmitt> ah :) hi _snake 
<pv_> I haven't actually read any arguments why gimp is inferior to photoshop, and the difference is not obvious to me. Should I google a bit :)
<_snake> mschmitt: Adept craped on me.
<mschmitt> do you still have that dns probs with conqueror?
<mschmitt> _snake: i do like adept a lot
<_snake> Nope, I noticed what was wrong
<_snake> I was using hoary, not breezy, so I just updated and reinstalled :-D
<mschmitt> :)
<_snake> All is good now, except the pakage manager doesn't work
<_snake> it wont load
<_snake> like I click it, and it looks like its loading, then i doesn't
<mschmitt> _snake: hm ... try apt-get install adept within the kommand line ;)
<mschmitt> hm ...
<mschmitt> well ... than its installed, at least ...
<_snake> yes
<mschmitt> well ... hm ...
<_snake> Before it started doing that, it said it couldn't communicate with su
<mornfall> _snake: tried logout/login?
<_snake> naw ill try now
<_snake> brb
<mornfall> maybe your kdesud went wonky
<mschmitt> try apt-get remove --purge adept && apt-get install adept
<nalioth> mschmitt: adept is standard in kubuntu
<_snake> mschmitt:  no good
<nalioth> _snake: what is happening now?
<_snake> mschmitt: same thing
<mschmitt> doesnt matter ... there are no dependencys except the kubuntu-desktop thing
<mschmitt> hm ...
<_snake> whats another pakage manager? Ill download and try it
<_snake> sypnamic?
<_snake> i think its called?
<mornfall> _snake: can you give exact error, at least?
<mschmitt> try and remove /root/.kde/share/config/adeptrc
<Knowerrors> Anybody here use Superkaramba?
<mornfall> mschmitt: there's nothing in there, just window geometry
<_snake> mornfall: these is no error
<mornfall> _snake: ah, so it works then :-)
<mschmitt> mornfall: well ... sometimes removing those rc files works for me ;)
<_snake> how do I remove files *frowns at his 4 day noobishness*
<mornfall> well, i wrote adept, so i should know this isn't going to help ;-)
<mschmitt> for example when kontact crashs when it starts
<mornfall> if it is i'll eat another banana
<_snake> morn you wrote adept??
<_snake> *listens to morn* what do I got to do :)
<mornfall> [21:37:05]  < _snake> Why can't my adept communicate with su??
<mornfall> as i already said, this is most probably kdesu problem, not mine
<mschmitt> well then try and reinstall kdesu
<_snake> how
<_snake> Thats what it said before, now it just shows the loading bouncing, and goes away
<mschmitt> well ... there is no package for it ...
<mschmitt> killall adept ...
<_snake> snake@Beast:~$ sudo killall adept
<_snake> adept: no process killed
<mschmitt> hm ...
<mornfall> i'd try to make a new user :-)
<mornfall> but dunnow how you go about that in ubuntu :p
<mornfall> (to make it "admin-capable"
<mornfall> )
<mschmitt> well ... you can try synaptic if you want another package manager.
<_snake> I like adept :( But I was going to use that to test
<mschmitt> but adept is undoubtfully better
<mschmitt> ;)
<_snake> Agreed
<_snake> How do you uninstall packages?
<mschmitt> apt-get remove
<_snake> lol figures
<_snake> hmm synaptic wont start up either.
<mschmitt> well ... can you edit the networking settings within the controlcenter?
<mschmitt> (i.e. does the administrator mode work)
<_snake> MAN WTF IS WITH KUBUNTU. It sucks on a 1078x786 res.
<_snake> i cant see the bottom buttons of the network settings
<Stele> 1078x786? 
<Stele> no wonder, no card I know supports that res
<mschmitt> well ... that resolution sucks ;)
<_snake> Sorry, 20 year old moniter
<mschmitt> :)
<_snake> 768**
<mschmitt> well .. try alt+left mouse btn
<mschmitt> and drag the window up
<_snake> Nice
<_snake> No admin mode wont work in there
<mschmitt> hm ... try reinstalling the package "kde-guidance"
<mschmitt> apt-get --purge kde-guidance && apt-get install kde-guidance
<_snake> invalid operation
<mschmitt> ah ... forgot the remove
<mschmitt> after the first apt-get
<_snake> snake@Beast:~$ sudo apt-get --purge kde-guidance && apt-get install kde-guidance
<_snake> E: Invalid operation kde-guidance
<mschmitt> sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-guidance && apt-get install kde-guidance
<mschmitt> sudo apt-get --purge remove kde-guidance && apt-get install kde-guidance
<_snake> ok done
<mschmitt> try adept again ...
<_snake> okay now adept give me "Su retured with an error"
<_snake> Exited terminal, now adept wont load again
<mschmitt> hm ...
<mschmitt> and no prompt for root pwd?
<_snake> Okay I reinstalled adept out of desperation, and it came back with a "Su returned with an error" message again
<_snake> mornfall: any help here?
<mschmitt> try kdesu adept
<_snake> ?
<mschmitt> from the konsole
<mschmitt> from users konsole
<mornfall> what about sudo adept? :-)
<mornfall> but
<mornfall> that may fuck up your kde ;-)
<_snake> ...
<mornfall> (because this tends to 0wn your files to root)
<mornfall> sudo su adept could work
<mornfall> a bit better that is
<_snake> hey mschmitt  your thing got adept up!
<mschmitt> hm ... did you ever set a root passwd?
<_snake> yes
<_snake> okay, now if I run it from the kmenu, it gives me that error
<mornfall> mschmitt: kubuntu doesn't want root password either
<rrichie> hi all
<mschmitt> but why shouldn't i set it?
<rrichie> can anyone help me to make my kubuntu server accessible by xdmcp
<rrichie> i only get a blank window
<nalioth> ubuntulog: tell mschmitt about root
<nalioth> damned copycat nickusers
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mschmitt about root
<_snake> so uhh mschmitt any ideas?
<_snake> or should I just re-install kubuntu. Again.
<_snake> i probly should, because it wont detect my drives either
<mschmitt> nalioth: very nice, thx
<mschmitt> _snake: i dont know ...
<_snake> Alright we I suppose ill just reinstall lol
<_snake> One more question
<_snake> Hang on
<_snake> Is this safe to use
<_snake> http://www.psychocats.net/linux/sources.php
<_snake> It seems like these problems start after I follow that, but thats the only way I know to get all the extra reps
<mschmitt> what packages do you need from these reps?
<_snake> Just whatever lol
<_snake> They add like 10000000 programs
<_snake> like flash isn't there by default, it is once you do that
<mschmitt> and all are useless ... more likely to destroy your system, as we recognized ;)
<_snake> They are?
<mschmitt> :)
<mschmitt> i dont know
<mschmitt> :)
<_snake> Well is there anyway to do that, like seriously, if you add that to yours, you will get to pick from like a crap load more programs
<mschmitt> well ... did you try to uncomment the universe line in the original sources.list?
<_snake> in the package manager
<_snake> Uhh no
<_snake> lol
<_snake> I didn't know I could...
<_snake> well okay im going to go reinstall kubuntu again, ill come back when its back up
<mschmitt> well after doing that i had the flashplayer stuff ..
<mschmitt> well ... try just one other thing ...
<_snake> whats that
<nalioth> _snake: dont use non ubuntu pkgs
<mschmitt> did you backup your sources.list?
<_snake> I dont think so, hang on ill look
<nalioth> mschmitt: not a problem
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _snake about sources
<_snake> OMG nalioth I DIDNT KNO ABOUT THAT!! LOL!! I wish I would have used that first :(
<_snake> Okay im just going to go re install
<_snake> ill go on my mIRC and chat with u guys while it goes tho
<_snake> brb
<v-dogg_> is mirc ported to kubuntu? :p
<mschmitt> after you got your old sources.list back, you can do apt-get upgrade ...
<mschmitt> maybe that helps
<Ayiden> hi, can anyone tell me what program I need to be able to change .xm files to mp3?
<mschmitt> (after apt-get update)
<Ayiden> ubotu: xm
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Ayiden
<Ayiden> ubotu: .xm
<ubotu> Ayiden: Syntax error in line 1
<Snake_> Back
<Snake_> :)
<Snake_> Thank god debian is easy to install
<Snake_> It's as tho everyone in this place died..
<spity> hi
<Snake_> lol hi
<Ayiden> hi
<Ayiden> anyone know a way to convert xm audio files to mp3 or ogg?
<Snake_> La.
<`Nomad> Hi..  I have a totally off-topic question.. What,s a synonym for "character flaw"?  :(
<`Nomad> it,s for my kids homework and I'm french, can,t come up with one thing!
<Snake_> A sysnonym for char flaw... uhhh
<mschmitt> has anybody experience with the bluetooth stuff?
<Snake_> A synonym is...something that is simaler right?
<`Nomad> yes
<`Nomad> :)
<`Nomad> Thanks guys
<mschmitt> anybody knows about bluetooth?
<`Nomad> !bluetooth
<ubotu> `Nomad: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mschmitt> :(
<`Nomad> not ubotu.. :(
<`Nomad> I wish I had bluetooth gadgets, none so far, so no expertise :(
<Snake_> character defect perhaps?
<mschmitt> well ... there is a wiki page ... but its not very usefull
<Snake_> Nomad
<Snake_> Would that work??
<`Nomad> I came up with these:  lack, vice, fault, weakness, shortcoming
<StDangney> hi jst wondering if anyone is having problem of installing a usb laserprinter with kubuntu brezzy?
<`Nomad> dunno, I,ll give her them and she can figure out what she needs. :)
<Snake_> OHHHHHH YOU MEAN LIKE A FLAW!! LOL!!!
<Snake_> Hold on! I got plenty
<judax> Achilles Heel
<Snake_> imperfect>
<`Nomad> LOL..  Sorry, I know it,s totally off-topic, but so many brainy people hang out here.. :)
<`Nomad> thought I'd take a chance
<Snake_> umm
<ttrichle7> Hi, trying to use kubuntu in an corporate environment
<Knowerrors> Will Skippy work with kde?
<ttrichle7> need to enable vpn
<`Nomad> I think she has enough by now, thanks for playing  ;)
<`Nomad> !vpn
<ubotu> `Nomad: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Snake_> lol
<Snake_> :)
<`Nomad> Thanks Snake, have a great evening
<ttrichle7> I saw pptp-linux not sure if that will do it
<Snake_> you 2
<StDangney> hi guys. have any of you install a hp laserjet with kubuntu successfully...?
<Snake_> No sir
<Snake_> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<StDangney> so currently there's no way of connecting kubuntu/ubuntu with a usb printer then...?
<mianos> juhuuuuuu
<mianos> my treo is syncing with kpilot
<mianos> since 4 months i'm working for a solution
<mianos> now it works
<mianos> didldudey
<mschmitt> congrats :)
<Snake_> Nice
<mschmitt> are you using bluetooth?
<Snake_> StDangney: i'm sure its possible, did you install the drivers and all that?
<StDangney> hi Snake_, yap i managed to get a couple of networked HP laserjet printer without any problem.
<mschmitt> mianos: do you use bluetooth?
<Snake_> StDangney: Well from beyond that, i'm sorry I can't help :(
<StDangney> and when it comes to the usb-connected laser, kubuntu found it and add to the printer list but when i try to print test page, the usb printer jst doesnt do anything...
<Snake_> Perhaps ask on kubutnu forums?
<Snake_> http://kubuntuforums.net
<StDangney> no worries, jst wondering if it's me or someone else is having the same pro.
<StDangney> okeydokie... will do then. cheers,
<Snake_> *nods*
<libben> superkaramba is not as stable as karamba?
<StDangney> i didnt even know there is a forum for kubuntu as well... :)
<mianos> mschmitt: yes
<mianos> cause usb is unable to run
<mianos> i worked on this since 4 months
<mianos> yeaha
<Snake_> StDangney: still here?
<StDangney> yap...
<Snake_> Obviously....perhaps this has something to do with you (read above)
<Snake_> mianos	cause usb is unable to run
<bl3ssing> how can I read a realplayer file in linux?
<mianos> Snake_: ?
<StDangney> sorry Snake_, read where...?
<mianos> wtf?
<Snake_> mianos: nothin, i was quoting you
<mianos> aja
<bl3ssing> not read, but listen to a *.arm file ...
<Snake_> mianos said: cause usb is unable to run so perhaps....
<bl3ssing> is there any program ...?
<Snake_> blessing, does it work in aramok?
<mianos> Snake_: usb connection with treo 650 an pilot-xfer
<Snake_> Or you could just do this
<StDangney> ic. funny thing is i can use my usb flash memory stick without any problem
<mianos> doesn't work
<Snake_> http://www.real.com/linux?pcode=rn&src=freeplayer_partner&opage=freeplayer_partner
<Snake_> :)
<Snake_> Oh okay mianos 
<mianos> 0;)
<StDangney> and kubuntu also seems to be able to detect the printer as well... :|
<Snake_> odd
<Snake_> bl3ssing: try aramok, or just use http://www.real.com/linux?pcode=rn&src=freeplayer_partner&opage=freeplayer_partner lol
<Snake_> brb guys
<StDangney> yap i know...
<bl3ssing> ok
<bl3ssing> but ... how can I install a bin file?
<bl3ssing> i mean ... I've downloaded that real player for linux ... but it is a real.bin file
<bl3ssing> how can I access it?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bl3ssing about cli
<Knowerrors> Hey all, was viewing a jpg from an email in Firefox, in the default screen viewer, now I have a "Pan Icon" window that won't go away, even though the image viewer is closed, anybody know what this is and how to close it?
<libben> anyone knows where i can get superkaramba newest deb?
<libben> the one in repos is not the newest 
<libben> nalioth: do u know if there is a place for unofficial debs ? like updated ones and not in the repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell libben about backports
<nalioth> libben: using anything but official repos can wreck your box
<libben> true, but isnt the repos in frozen state? and if i want something updated i need to go to dapper
<_snake> hey again\
<kairu0> hey snake
* snake_ yawns
<snake_> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<snake_> whats kubuntus default root password??
<snake_> !rootpassword
<ubotu> snake_: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<snake_> !root
<ubotu> root is, like, totally, disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Fillado> !xvid
<ubotu> No idea, Fillado
<nalioth> Fillado: what are you after?
<Fillado> xvid
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Fillado about w32codecs
<Fillado> thanks
<Knowerrors> Hi all, got two windows that say "Pan Icon" that won't close, opened with image viewer from Firefox, how do I close em please?
<Ouaaaahhh> who try the KDE 3.5rc1 ?
<Sgep> How can I use libssl0.9.8 on breezy?
<Stele> now ive got ubuntu installed on the new machine
<Stele> can someone recommend an easy method of getting a good nvidia driver installer?
<Stele> installed even?
<Stele> preferrably with an apt-get?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Stele about nvidia
<Stele> heh, cool
<Sgep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=442794
<Stele> sweet
<Sgep> ubotu: tell Sgep about libssl
<Sgep> ubotu: tell Sgep about libssl0.9.8
<Sgep> ubotu: tell Sgep about libssl0.9.7
<nalioth> Sgep: what do you need?
* Sgep needs libssl0.9.8
<Sgep> Which doesn't seem to be available in breezy
<nalioth> !info libssl0.9.7
<ubotu> libssl0.9.7: (SSL shared libraries), section libs, is important. Version: 0.9.7g-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 2151 kB, Installed size: 5204 kB
<Sgep> !info libssl0.9.8
<nalioth> Sgep: please do not fish with the bot
<nalioth> if you want libssl0.9.8, visit the homepage where it is made
<nalioth> because .7 is hte latest one we have
<crimsun> !info libssl0.9.8 dapper
<Sgep> http://forums.themanaworld.org/viewtopic.php?t=1017
<crimsun> 0.9.8 is in dapper
<Stele> forgive me - those nvidia driver pages refer to "Synaptic" or "Kynaptic"
<Stele> i dont seem to have either of those
<wasp_ems> hi does anyone know how i can check my cpu??i have a laptop and the lite of the hard drive is going crazy plus i cant open some files
<nalioth> crimsun: you recommend users to upgrade to dapper for one package?
<Stele> but then,I just installed kubuntu
<nalioth> Stele: use adept
<Stele> roger
<crimsun> nalioth: ...no
<_snake> Okay this is total bullcrap. How come when I set breezy to us the sources found in !sources (from the IRC) my whole system goes whack.
<crimsun> there has to be a darned good reason for wanting 0.9.8 in the first place.
<nalioth> i dont consider dapper to be a viable source of programs
<nalioth> and so i dont recomend it to folks
<_snake> Now none of my drives are found in the "media" area, and most of those sources are no long avalible
<_snake> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Stele> maybe i should start with the SMP kernel
<Stele> someone posted an apt-get earlier on how to get the 686 smp kernel
<nalioth> Stele: search for it in adept
<nalioth> Stele: it's quite easy
<Stele> i see it there
<Stele> all i need to do is "install" it, and will it become active automatically?
<nalioth> Stele: thats correct
<wasp_ems> nalioth: my computer for some reason is going very slow..i try to open some files and they dont..and my hard drive is just flashing like crazy...in the process list there are too many things..and i have no idea what to do or what to kill or know what is causing all this trouble
<Stele> wow this is cool
<Stele> so much better than RH9 :)
<nalioth> wasp_ems: open a konsole and type "top"
<Sgep> RH9?
<Stele> RedHat 9
<rrichie> hi all
<rrichie> is it possible to connect to a distant existing X session (without having to log in) ?
<wasp_ems> ok and now?
<nalioth> wasp_ems: what is on the top of the list?
<wasp_ems> xmms
<nalioth> wasp_ems: turn off your xmms
<wasp_ems> now ksysguard
<wasp_ems> and xorg
<nalioth> wasp_ems: is your box still sluggish?
<wasp_ems> xmms is closed...but the system is the same
<wasp_ems> but it still is on the top
<nalioth> wasp_ems: xmms?
<wasp_ems> yes
<nalioth> wasp_ems: see the number under the PID column next to xmms?
<wasp_ems> 7665
<nalioth> wasp_ems: press q to quit top and then type "kill -9 7665"
<wasp_ems> ok i did
<nalioth> wasp_ems: is your machine still sluggish?
<wasp_ems> but still same problem
<Sgep> Are RPM's usable at all on Kubuntu?
<nalioth> wasp_ems: type top again 
<wasp_ems> i did xorg is on the top
<wasp_ems> my hard drive has stopped flashing
<wasp_ems> but when i click on the folder my documents which is a url to my windows partition xmms comes up again at the top and the hard drive flashes
<nalioth> wasp_ems: i suspect xmms was hung
<wasp_ems> what can i do?
<nalioth> wasp_ems: do you have a system monitor kicker applet?
<wasp_ems> i dont know
<Sgep> Is there a GUI frontend for installing RPM's via alien?
<nalioth> Sgep: you shouldnt use rpms
<nalioth> Sgep: what pkg are you wanting?
<Sgep> tmw
<wasp_ems> nalioth: i found what the problem is but dont know how to solve it...apparently i cant open any folder on the system cause it comes up like trying to open it through xmms and play it...
<Sgep> The debian repo provided doesn't work because kubuntu breezy doesn't provide libssl0.9.8
<nalioth> wasp_ems: wow
<wasp_ems> cant access home, applications etc
<libben> is there anyway to remove the "panel" completly so i can use my osx inspired karamba theme?
<nalioth> sgep the best way is to have apt-get build it from dapper source repos
<nalioth> wasp_ems: i'd go to #ubuntu and ask in there
<wasp_ems> but i know a solution
<wasp_ems> ill restart
<Sgep> nalioth: How, exactly?
<wasp_ems> and go into the equivalent of safe mode
<wasp_ems> fixed my probs last time
<nalioth> Sgep: first go to packages.ubuntu.com and see if it exists for dapper
<Sgep> It does
<Sgep> I checked earlier
<nalioth> Sgep: then open your sources.list for writing and clone a deb-src line from breezy
<libben> is dapper anything u wanna trust yet? or is it to unstable?
<troy> hey does anyone know why setting up modems and kppp in breezy is such a bitch?
<nalioth> libben: it is very unstable 
<troy> I'm using a real hardware modem and everything...
<libben> remember u were saying that u downgraded to kde 3.4.3?
<libben> so ill take ur word for it =)
#kubuntu 2005-11-23
<nalioth> libben: i am using breezy and downgraded to kde 3.4.2 for personal reasons
<nalioth> libben: dapper is a train wreck in progress
<royal2000h> hey how do i change the boot screen (when it loads modules etc...not splash screen)
<royal2000h> mine shows the brown ubuntu but i want it to show kubuntu.....its   shows ubuntu cuz i installed ubuntu and synaptic'd kubuntu-desktop
<Sgep> Maybe use the package kubuntu-default-settings ?
* Sgep isn't sure
<Stele> the nvidia driver thread doesnt mention shutting down the x server
<Stele> what's the command for that?
<Sgep> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<crimson> hi, could you help me? i do this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/433672 and when reboot my KDE get K.O.
<Stele> that didnt help
<Stele> i need to completely shut down the x server
<Stele> isnt there a runlevel for that?
<Sgep> Where did you press that key combination from?
<Stele> er...
<Stele> from within the desktop
<nalioth> Stele: ctrl-alt-bksp
<Stele> got it
<Stele> now its bitching about gcc 4
<Stele> should i worry? or try to get it to use gcc 3?
<nalioth> Stele: what is it saying?
<Stele> its saying the kernel interface module was compiled with gcc 3.4
<Stele> but i have 4.0
<Stele> proceeed at my own risk kind of stuff
<Stele> no it says the KERNEL was compiled with gcc 3.4
<Stele> its a warning
<nalioth> Stele: use adept to install gcc-3.4
<Stele> then do i use a command to change my environment to use 3.4?
<nalioth> Stele: in your konsole, type "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4  nvidia-command-sequence"
<Stele> is there a terminal version of dept?
<Stele> adept?
<brad> got me? and if there was I am not savvy enough to use it yet.,
<brad> oops sorry wrong channel
<nalioth> Stele: yes, it's called "apt-get"
<Stele> i thought so but dont know the gcc package to use
<Stele> damn i cant do this now
<Stele> got a screaming kid
<Stele> my monitor wont sync to 65Hz and for some reason the X server keeps switching to that refresh
<_ben> Does anyone know why sleep.sh asks for a password?  I can use the Fn key on my Thinkpad to suspend to Ram, but if I try runing it, or having lid.sh link to sleep.sh, it wont suspend until it gets a password
<qos> hey guys, how to enable DMA?
<wasp_ems> has anyone played the game uplink???
<libben> if i login with ssh from my mobile, and want to surprise my gf with a message thru kate. how can i do that? i was thinking like echo Hello gorgeous > filename.txt && kate filname.txt but then that wouldent pop up on her screen, it would trie to open kate on my mobile =) wich is not possible. so what do i type to specify the screen it should go to?
<libben> anyone?
<kkathman> bit
<kkathman> sorry
<GuerillaTactiks> Hello, Im new to linux. I need some help to build souce files. I have some source as tar.gz for some libraries and I want to build a binary for kubuntu. Any help?
<Sgep> Would it make sense for me to download the .deb for libssl0.9.8 and install it directly?
<shdowhawk> hi all.  new guy here to ubuntu.  Just finished the install on my laptop.. so nice to see it working =)  Problem is that i just moved over from gentoo so i have NO idea about anything with ubuntu.  So my question:  Where is the best basic read through?
<l3m> shdowhawk: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/
<shdowhawk> l3m: sweetness.  Thanks dude
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<pupil> Have you guys heard about the "hundred dollor laptop" ? 
<wasp_ems> hi..does anyone know how to make all the windows transparent???
<shdowhawk> pupil: yup yup
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: think it's in system settings
<_snake> I Need help asap.
<_snake> This is really pissing me off.
<shdowhawk> pupil: MIT joke contest for a LONG time.  It's not actually a laptop.. the original goal was just a computer in general... but they figured it out with a laptop.. it's pretty sweet
<Hobbsee> _snake: would probably help if you said what help you needed, rather than just saying "i need help"
<Hobbsee> :P
<shdowhawk> ... rephrase:  the original goal wasn't a laptop =P
<wasp_ems> Hobbsee: i have checked it but nothing
<pupil> shdowhawk, well., its not a joke,. its real,. they developed one,. for 3rd word countries
<Hobbsee> shdowhawk: wiki.ubuntu.com is also useful
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: going to look...
<wasp_ems> ok thanx
<shdowhawk> pupil: i know.  have you seen the pics for it?
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: desktop, window behaviour, translucency tab is a start...
<pupil> shdowhawk, yes
<shdowhawk> pupil:  a laptop with a crank for power... lol.  use the oldschool with the new school.  Classic!
<_snake> hobbsee: :) I didn't know if anyone was avalible: Heres my issue: This is the 6th time i've reinstall kubuntu to solve this, and everytime it screws up. I activate the universe reps, and after i apt-get update, my hard drives, and my cd drives suddenly disappear although kubuntu claims their mounted
<wasp_ems> Hobbsee: i dont seem to have it
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: hmmm
<pupil> shdowhawk, indeed,. well they were gearing it for 3rd world countries ,. people that live in coutries where electricity may not be as readily available.
<Hobbsee> _snake: is that happening now as well?
<fyrmedic> anyone know how to fix up amarok?
<_snake> Hobbsee: Yep.
<Hobbsee> fyrmedic: how's it broken?
<Hobbsee> _snake: can you post the contents of "mount" to pastebin please?
<kkathman> I should go now :)
<shdowhawk> yup yup..  Anyways.  i'm off.  Thanks a ton for the links all.  time to go play with the new distro =)
<wasp_ems> Hobbsee: is there any chance i need to download a newest version of kde or something??although i downloaded and installed the latest dvd knoppix
<wasp_ems> kubuntu i mean
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: you've done a sudo apt-get update, and a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: possibly
<wasp_ems> yes
<Hobbsee> fyrmedic: talk in main channel
<_snake> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/433758 there. Like I said kubuntu says its mounted, but when I go to "Storage media" nothings there
<wasp_ems> anything i can do?
<_douglas> AM_PROG_CC_C_O What library should I install to satisfy this value?
<fyrmedic> hobbsee:ok it's got database probs, I tried to upgrade from 1.3.1 to 1.3.5 and now it crashes at startup with lib issues that say they are stripped.
<Sgep> Does apt-build make ubuntu more like Gentoo
<Sgep> ?
<Hobbsee> fyrmedic: paste the errors that you get, from the console, in pastebin.  also, did you get any dependancy errors when installing 1.3.5?  what version of kde are you using?
<Hobbsee> _snake: storage media....
<Hobbsee> looking...
<fyrmedic> how do I open up the pastebin
<Hobbsee> _snake: /media/ <-- does it have the folders there?  it's a known kde bug, i think
<Hobbsee> !tell fyrmedic about pastebin
<Hobbsee> !info apt-build
<ubotu> apt-build: (frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 0.12.9 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<Hobbsee> !apt-build
<ubotu> Not a clue, Hobbsee
<_snake> Hobbsee: its showing my NTFS drives, but not my EXT3
<_snake> ubotu: Tell fyrmedic about pastebin
<_snake> ;)
<fyrmedic> hobbsee: pasted
<Hobbsee> fyrmedic: link?
<Hobbsee> _snake: your ext3 drive is the top one, mounted as /
<fyrmedic> hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4683
<fyrmedic> try that
<_snake> Hobbsee: Yes I know, but it used to be shown in "media:/"
<wasp_ems> is it safe to use xcompmgr???
<_snake> Hobbsee: so this is normal??
<Hobbsee> _snake: it's a known kde bug, yes, it's normal
<pupil> I can't seem to get flash working in any of my browsers,  can anyone load http://bmw.ca
<Hobbsee> fyrmedic: did you run into dependancy errors while installing 1.3.5 from the repositories?
<_snake> Hobbsee: Alright, then I guess i'll put up with it
<Hobbsee_away> _snake: check bugs.kde.org and see if there's a bug for it - i think there is
<Hobbsee_away> _snake: you can access it via /media/ though
<_snake> Hobbsee_away: Alright, is there anyway to link to a folder??
<fyrmedic> hobbsee: adept says there is a break with amarok-engines when I try to install them. I installed 1.3.5 from deb packages independant of adept
<Hobbsee_away> symlink?  yeah, i expect so
<Hobbsee_away> fyrmedic: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, post what the second command gives you into the pastebin
<Hobbsee_away> away
<_snake> lol
<fyrmedic> brb
<l3m> how can i get python syntax colouring for vim? vim-python includes scripting support, but doesn't colour py sources
<wasp_ems> when in console and u run a program can u use the same console to continue with work or do u need to open a new one..
<fyrmedic> hobbsee:http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4684
<Stele> my flat panel only supports 60Hz, and X keeps trying to sync to a refresh rate like 65Hz
<Stele> is there a file I can edit somewhere to get it to only sync at 60Hz?
<l3m> wasp_ems: depends. you can send console tools into the background, but it's usually easier to just use multiple konsole  tabs
<wasp_ems> ok..and what is the shortcut for that?
<wasp_ems> so i dont have to do it with the mouse
<wasp_ems> l3m: 
<fyrmedic> hobbsee: I have to go to the airport. I will check and see if you are still on when I get back.
<_snake> Snake_
<_snake> _snake: test
<_snake> can someone say my name plz?
<wasp_ems> _snake: 
<_snake> Thanks m8
<StR> hi all
<StR> anyone having problems with kopete for kde 3.5RC... I get disconected from MSN every 5 seconds
<wasp_ems> how can i open a new tab in the console without the mouse
<l3m> wasp_ems: ctrl t
<l3m> ctrl n 
<l3m> ctrl alt n
<l3m> lol 
<wasp_ems> nop none works
<wasp_ems> :(
<wasp_ems> kdesktop
<l3m> ctrl alt n should
<l3m> but if it doesn't, you can easily set a custom setting
<l3m> settings->configure shortcuts
<Stele> is there a way to make X start up using a specific resolution/refresh rate by editing a config file? I cant see X when it starts up
<l3m> alt s for settings menu
<beefsprocket> Stele: set your default mode in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Stele> i see resolutions in there but no refresh rates
<wasp_ems> i dont know how to configure them...and when an application is running in the console how can u close it?do u have to close by mouse the appliation?
<fatejudger> Does anyone know how on OS X you can press F10 or F11 to create clickable thumbnails of all the open windows? Is there anything like that for KDE?
<Hobbsee> StR: ah...no
<Hobbsee> wasp_ems: ctrl alt f(1-6)
<l3m> wasp_ems: it's really easy. just try. 
<l3m> wasp_ems: no you don't need a mouse
<StR> Hobbsee: no problems with kopete? 
<Hobbsee> StR: well, a couple, but msn connects fine
<l3m> fatejudger: you mean expose. there are linux versions of that, kompose, skippy-xd. expocity
<Hobbsee> StR: wiki.ubuntu.com/kde3.5knownproblems
<wasp_ems> aaaaaaaa
<fatejudger> l3m: which one is the best?
<wasp_ems> i opened 6 sessions...how do i close them
<Hobbsee> StR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<l3m> kompose ( it's especially for kde )
<fatejudger> wasp_ems: logout
<fatejudger> l3m: ok, I'll try that, thanks :)
<wasp_ems> that wount work
<l3m> fatejudger: apt-get install kompose ;)
<fatejudger> brb, RC1 upgrade
<fatejudger> l3m: yeah, I know
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: good luck!
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: on RC1?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I already have it working on my desktop
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it works great
<Hobbsee> ah goody :)
<Hobbsee> same here
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I thought I had it on my laptop
<Snake_>  Hobbsee you said it was possible to make a shortcut (link) to a folder, how?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but I guess they redid the packages
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: or put more on
<Hobbsee> !symlink
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I don't know
<Hobbsee> nalioth: how do you make symlinks?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it's like ln -s or something
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: i think they did, yeah,  kopete 0.11 is now in the second lot
<fatejudger> Snake_: ln -s
<fatejudger> Snake_: that's the command for symlinks
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I saw that
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I haven't tried out my intel cam yet
<Snake_> ummm alright... lol
<Hobbsee> hmm...should try that
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: do you know which service I need to use the camera?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: like AIM or MSN?
<Hobbsee> um...
<Hobbsee> let me see...
<Hobbsee> msn uses it, icq doesnt
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: ok
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: brb, I need to restart kdm
<Hobbsee> no one on my google talk/jabber list
<Snake_> Hobbsee: How do I use this -s thing??
<Hobbsee> Snake_: ln -s --help in a console
<Snake_> hobbsee: i tried man -s and it didnt give me anything O: )
<fatejudger> damnit, I killed KDE manually and lost all of my changes in the desktop manager
<fatejudger> lol
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: msn or yahoo, you'll need
<Hobbsee> darn lol!
<fatejudger> Snake_: it isn't man -s
<fatejudger> Snake_: it's man ln
<Hobbsee> Snake_: man ls
<Snake_> OHHHHHHHH
<Snake_> Thanks :)
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: for symlinks?
<LjL> the command is "ln", not "-s" or "ls"
<LjL> "-s" is an option
<fatejudger> LjL: that's what I thought....
<Hobbsee> oops...
<Hobbsee> ln was what i meant
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: nice one ;)
<Hobbsee> no wonder i got this odd manual page that seemed to have nothing to do with sym links!
* Hobbsee goes to hide her head in shame
<LjL> anyway, "ln -s file symlink"
<nalioth> Hobbsee: ln -s source target
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: you're a woman?
<Hobbsee> right
<nalioth> Hobbsee: woops
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: yes
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I had no idea
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> i am
<nalioth> Hobbsee: that was probably incorrct
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I think you're the second person I thought was a guy and wasn't on Linux IRC channels
<LjL> nalioth: that syntax you give is a bit confusing, 'cause your "source" is what "ln --help" calls a "target" ;)
<fatejudger> *was
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: hehehehe - well seeing as most people on here are males, i can kind of understand that
<Snake_> fatejudger: it's impossible to tell whos a girl and whos a guy through text
<fatejudger> Snake_: actually that's not usually true
<Hobbsee> Snake_: not so
<fatejudger> Snake_: women tend to have very bad spelling, no offense Hobbsee
<LjL> Hobbsee: well, i assume "he" if i have to refer to someone in the third person on IRC... i mean, it's easier than writing "he or she" everytime, and it's correct 99% of the time ;)
<Hobbsee> women generally talk in a feminine manner...
<Hobbsee> LjL: so true
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: well...sometimes - it doesnt help with long nails...but males have equally bad spelling at times
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I think it's just teenage girls
<Hobbsee> but they do speak in more feminine ways, and will generally admit to being females
<Snake_> Most of the time its hard to tell..for me atleast, unless they are typing in dits
<Hobbsee> yeah
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: one of the reasons I hate myspace...
<Hobbsee> hehe oh yes
<Hobbsee> dreaded thing
<Snake_> OMG I TOTLAY GOTT GO DUE MAH NALS!!! LOLOLOLOL
<Snake_> UR SOOOO CUTE
<Snake_> =girl.
<Snake_> :)
<Hobbsee> LjL: there's always the person's nick, or "they" which works lol
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<Hobbsee> that's where you start thinkign "oh no, wonder where the ops are today"
<Snake_> Then theres ones like Hobbsee here, who show intelligence. Then it's harder to tell
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: heh, really
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LjL> Hobbsee: the nick is not a choice when you've already repeat it two or more times in the same sentence :) and about "they", uh.. i think i'd feel a little offended if people referred to me with "they" :o)
<Hobbsee> Snake_: i'm very used to being the only female among a group of guys - so i'm rather used to it by now, in how they think, and how unemotional they are - it's kinda weird at first!
<Hobbsee> hey chaoticgeek 
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: lol, unemotional?
<Hobbsee> LjL: hehe true
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: females seem to rant and rave and cry and scream and all that far more often than males do
<Snake_> Hobbsee: unemotional? We have plenty of emotion. Like anger. And happines..
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Snake_> happiness*
<Hobbsee> well yeah
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I was just about to say that
<Snake_> Hobbsee: we have rage too.
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Snake_> :-P
<Hobbsee> and that's always scary
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: rage at our software
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that too
<Snake_> I once threw a moniter out the window with my emachines.
* Hobbsee groans - why did i have to screw up my users on dapper, yet again?  i dotn really feel like reinstalling it today
<Snake_> Then I got mad, because I had to buy a new moniter :)
<Hobbsee> ouch!  ROFL!
<fatejudger> I can't install the compose package
<Hobbsee> odd that
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: why not?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: let me get the error
<Hobbsee> k, pastebin it
<LjL> Hobbsee: you're using dapper *too*? hell, i mean, being in this channel it feels like breezy is obsoleted or something
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<LjL> it's a frigging *alpha version*, dammit! :P
<Hobbsee> LjL: this machine is a tripple boot machine - XP, breezy, dapper
<Hobbsee> lol
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: how is dapper?
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: hmmm...that all it says?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: and are you a developer?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: yes, unfortunately
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: well it's nice, but i screwed my users when i copied the /home dir over, with all the settings
<LjL> Hobbsee: just wait till mine becomes quadruple boot, mac os x included ;)
<Snake_> Hey guys...........how come I cant get man to work :(
<Hobbsee> and no, i'm not a developer, just a tester
<Snake_> lol
<Hobbsee> LjL: nice...i dont quite have the hard disk space for that
<LjL> Snake_: it'd hard to manage to get man not to work :) what doesn't work?
<Hobbsee> Snake_: you're putting it in a terminal lol?
<Snake_> LjL: Haha, it wont show me anything on symlinks
<Snake_> hobbsee: yes......
<fatejudger> holy shit
<fatejudger> everybody left
<LjL> Hobbsee: well, i don't have something more important, i.e. the *processor* that can run it... i was cheating, i'm going to install it on my father's laptop =)
<LjL> Snake_: "man ln"?
<Hobbsee> some people, yeah, that server likes to do that
<fatejudger> lol
<Hobbsee> LjL: hehe
<Hobbsee> other people's computers are great for that
<chaoticgeek> I have a 5 button mouse, two side buttons, two regualr buttons, and a middle scroll wheel button
<fatejudger> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fatejudger>   kompose: Depends: libimlib2 but it is not installable
<fatejudger> E: Broken packages
<fatejudger> that's the error
<Snake_> LjL: Okay that gave me some weird page I cant exit out of
<LjL> Hobbsee: i mean, of course i have a special agreement with apple that allows me to use it outside of their normal EULA, don't get me wrong :->
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: sudo apt-get install libimlib2
<Hobbsee> LjL: hehe
<chaoticgeek> I want to try and get it so that when I click the two side buttons I go forward and backwards in my history
<pupil> Ok, I have tried for 2 days now to get flash to work,. and NO dice,. 
<pupil> what do I do?
<LjL> Snake_: "that weird page" is the manual for ln... and you can type "q" to get out of it
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it would have tried that already
<pupil> I have followed to how to's so far
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but I tried it anyway, and as expected it didn't work
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: try it manually
<pupil> not workin for me,. 
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: apparently the package is missing
<Hobbsee> fatejudger: what was teh error from that one?
<Hobbsee> ugh, great
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: 
<Snake_> LjL: Oh okay, well how do I  get it to display info on -s??
<fatejudger> Package libimlib2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fatejudger> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<fatejudger> is only available from another source
<fatejudger> E: Package libimlib2 has no installation candidate
<Hobbsee> !info libimlib2
<ubotu> libimlib2: (powerful image loading and rendering library), section libs, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-2.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 188 kB, Installed size: 548 kB
<pupil> Hobbsee, can you help me get flash working, I can't check out this site,. maybe you guys should try, http://bmw.ca
<LjL> Snake_: the info *is* in that page. it's actually quite a short page, compared to your average man page!
<Snake_> Oh....uhh...k :)
<Hobbsee> pupil: flash...
<LjL> Snake_: under "DESCRIPTION", there's the complete list of the options
<Hobbsee> incompatible browser on that link
<pupil> Hobbsee, yes,. flas plugin for mozilla firefox,. or konqueror
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<LjL> Snake_: anyway, you don't even really need the man page. "ln --help" gives you all the info you need to create a symlink
<pupil> Hobbsee, I did that,. 
<Hobbsee> pupil: and?
<pupil> Hobbsee, any other suggestions?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: maybe I need to get another repo
<Hobbsee> did it give you any error messages?
<fatejudger> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<pupil> Hobbsee, it installed it,. but does not load http://bmw.ca properly
<pupil> it only loads one side of it
<Hobbsee> pupil: do you have the useragent extension installed?
<pupil> Hobbsee, yeap
<Hobbsee> change it so that the page thinks firefox is IE, then try
<pupil> Hobbsee, I did that already
<Snake_> LjL: so for a link to the desktop it would be "sudo ln /target/file/here /home/snake/desktop/ -s" ?
<pupil> Hobbsee, I wonder what I'm doing wrong
<Hobbsee> pupil: same thing?
<Hobbsee> pupil: it's the way the page is coded, i'm looking to see if there's a way around it
<pupil> Hobbsee, yes,. does not work,. I have tried that already
<LjL> Snake_: yeah, though the "-s" option traditionally comes right after "ln". i suppose it probably works the way you wrote it too, anyway
<pupil> Hobbsee, ohh,. ok,. you get the same thing,. it only loads the left half
<Hobbsee> yes
<LjL> Snake_: but, wait, why "sudo"?
<Hobbsee> pupil: you read html at all?
<pupil> Hobbsee, quite well
<Hobbsee> pupil: check the page source then :P
<Snake_> LjL: Oh alright! Cool I learn something new. I love linux. It's so....rewarding....and I dunno I just assumd I needed it (I execute most commands with it)
<pupil> Hobbsee, I came there to configure a car cause I'm gonna buy one next month,. wanted to see what lease payments are,. etc
<LjL> Snake_: you definitely shouldn't! "sudo" must only be used when you *need* root permissions. in that case, you don't. when in doubt, try without "sudo" first
<pupil> Hobbsee, its a toss up between the 5 series and the lexus is 350
<Hobbsee> ah fun
<pupil> Hobbsee, thats why I was at the site,. really want it to get working, 
<pupil> Hobbsee, Iw as here yesterday as well,. no dice
<Snake_> LjL: oh okay
<LjL> Snake_: if your *own* user can read /target/file/here, and /home/snake/desktop belongs to your own user (which it most probably does), then you don't need any special priviledges
<Snake_> LjL: roger that
<LjL> Snake_: actually, using "sudo" would probably have the effect that your own user wouldn't be able to delete the link
<Hobbsee> pupil: you cant chang eit, unless you can suddenly FTP to the site and change the page (not a good idea lol!) or use win or mac to browse the site
<Hobbsee> bit nasty of it seeming to check for OS as well, in the quick bit that i looked at
<pupil> Hobbsee, is it possible to use safari ,. or is that only for mac
<Snake_> LjL: one more question, how the hell do I mount NTFS (read only is fine) I tried "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs" (I think it was) and it wouldn't let me even read
<Hobbsee> check it, but i would say for mac
<pupil> I don' thave windows,. although, I think I'll use qemu,. and install windows98 in it
<Hobbsee> lol good luck pupil - that's a horrible OS to load with no drivers lol!
<pupil> Hobbsee, is there a way to use wine or some other emulator to run ie explorer?
<LjL> Snake_: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1. anyway, you need to have root permissions to read NTFS volumes (no, i don't know what the workaround to that is)
<LjL> Snake_: note that i said to *read*, not just to mount
<pupil> Hobbsee, I'm only gonna use it for browsing web,. nothing else,. 
<Hobbsee> Snake_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<LjL> Snake_: in other words, you need "sudo ls /media/hdb1" to actually see the files
<Hobbsee> pupil: wine will do it, with winetools
<LjL> Snake_: or, to see them graphically, "sudo konqueror /media/hdb1"
<pupil> Hobbsee, you have a better idea,. plus I will have it in a virtual machine,. 
<Hobbsee> Snake_: that bit works, just dont try a lot of the other stuff in the guide - a lot of it's outdated
<pupil> Hobbsee, it will run internet explorer,. is there a howto ?
<Snake_> Hobbsee: I was told not to use ubuntu guide...
<Snake_> Hobbsee: oh okay
<Hobbsee> pupil: ubuntuforums.org
<LjL> i... i..... iiin.... ternet explorer?!
<Hobbsee> Snake_: yeah, that bit works, and i havent found the replacement bit on the wiki yet - it was there, then disappeared
<LjL> why in the world do you want to run *internet explorer* on linux?
<pupil> LjL, for flash,. YES
<pupil> LjL, go to http://bmw.ca if you can
<LjL> last time i checked flash wasn't internet explorer only...
<pupil> LjL, tell me if that page loads.
<Snake_> pupil: go get a flash plugin for mozilla...
<pupil> Snake_, I have it,. I installed it,. it does not work .
<Hobbsee> LjL: if you're a webpage creator, a lot of reasons
<LjL> pupil: it says my browser is incompatible. which probably means i just have to fake my user agent to make the dumb authors of that page happy...
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's it
<pupil> LjL, ok,. fake it and go ahead
* Hobbsee considers installing xfce
<pupil> Hobbsee, I got it insgtalled,. ain't bad
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<fatejudger> how do I use kompose?
<pupil> Hobbsee, but I noticed alot of menu items are duplicated,. 
<LjL> pupil: empty page, but i don't have flash installed
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<pupil> LjL, ok,. apt-get it then
<Hobbsee> !info kompose
<ubotu> kompose: (full screen task manager for KDE), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.5.1-2build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 72 kB, Installed size: 356 kB
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> run ti?
<Hobbsee> *it
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: I tried that
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: it runs
<Hobbsee> lol
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: but nothing shows up
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: wait a secind
<fatejudger> *second
<fatejudger> lol
* Hobbsee didnt even know kompose existed
<Hobbsee> otherwise check the webpage it's on, or google, for how to use it
<Snake_> Hobbsee: I am so sad...I cant get this drive mounted :(
<nalioth> kompose?
<fatejudger> Hobbsee: wow, this programs kicks ASS
<Hobbsee> Snake_: which did you want to mount?
<l3m> yeah kompose is great
<Snake_> Hobbsee: a NTFS drive (hdb1)
<fatejudger> l3m: it isn't just great, it's amazing
<fatejudger> l3m: I have it on multiple desktop mode
<Hobbsee> Snake_: and where did you want it mounted?
<pestilence> i am running amaroK in gnome, and whenever i close it, it doesn't save my podcasts.  any ideas?
<fatejudger> l3m: and it can see all the windows I have open, sorted by desktop
<Snake_> hobbsee: /media/windows
<l3m> fatejudger: new to kde? 
<fatejudger> l3m: is there a way to disable the tray icon?
<fatejudger> l3m: no, I've always used KDE when I used Linux
<pestilence> i mean, i add a bunch of podcasts, go file->quit and reopen it, and all the podcasts are gone.
<fatejudger> l3m: all the rest of the DEs suck, and only KDE uses C++ and QT :D
<Hobbsee> Snake_: PM?
<Snake_> Hobbsee: I assume that means permissions?
<l3m> fatejudger: i don't think you can disable the tray icon
<Hobbsee> no, private message :P
<l3m> fatejudger: maybe somewhere in a config file
<Snake_> Hobbsee: I need to register
<Hobbsee> register then...
* Hobbsee mutters about how registration should be manditory here, just like on #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubotu> it has been said that register is type /msg nickserv help register
<LjL> hey, where in hell has "about:" ended up in firefox?!
<Hobbsee> LjL: about:config?
<LjL> oh, right
<Hobbsee> :)
<Snake_> Argh. Now to find a name that will work
<Snake_> Does anyone have rights to remove snake_?
<Snake_> If it hasn't been accessed in 60 days that is
<Snake_> lol
<fatejudger> Snake_: there is no "snake_"
<Hobbsee> Snake_: use a double _ at the end?  ie snake__?
* Hobbsee is glad that no one else stole Hobbsee, Hobbsee_, Hobbsee_away, or anything else that i havent registered yet
<Hobbsee> although someone did on aim :( 
<_Snake_> GRRRRR.
<Snake__> There we go
<Hobbsee> good
<LjL> pupil: a menu is shown on the left in firefox, while nothing is shown in konqueror
<fatejudger> wow, kompose REALLY needs to be installed by default on Kubuntu
<LjL> what's compelling with it?
<pupil> LjL, your supposed to see more than just the left page,. you should see more on the right,. 
<pupil> the right is not loading,. 
<LjL> pupil: yeah, quite clearly so
<pupil> LjL, indeed,. so that is why I just installed wine, and am in the processs of configureing internet explorer
<LjL> pupil: if it were for me, i would just never ever visit that site, possibly meaning i could end up not buying from them... though i realize this may not be feasible for everyone
<pupil> LjL, I am comparing it to the 5 series to the Lexus IS350
<pupil> LjL, but same thing happens on lexus site,. so i mean,. I can't compare any of them
<plasma> Hey guys, can somebody check why "apt-get source kdebase" doesnt work?
<Hobbsee> plasma: got any error messages for it?
<LjL> plasma: isn't it a virtual package?
<plasma> w8
<LjL> plasma: yes, it is
<LjL> plasma: no wonder you can't get the sources, there aren't any
<Snake__> Yay. Music. Now back to making a symlink :-D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<plasma> Hobbsee, "unable to find a sourcre package for kdebase"
<plasma> Hm
<Hobbsee> why do you want the source package for it?
<Hobbsee> and do you have your sources commented out?
<plasma> I want to recompile it for debian
<LjL> plasma: you should probably use the original tarball then
<plasma> everything else (kdelibs, etc) work fine
<Snake__> SUCESS!!!!!!!! I am a happy mofo.
<plasma> only kdebase is not available as src
<LjL> plasma: anyway, there is no source. that's a virtual package. it's empty. nothing in there.
<plasma> k
<Hobbsee> Snake__: yay!
<LjL> plasma: you must install the single packages' sources
<plasma> :(
<LjL> plasma: just look at the "Depends:" line, and get those
<Snake__> I think IRC needs a buddy list, then I can harass people like Hobbsee and LjL  whenever MY issues gotta be solved :-D I can't wait to get good at this. I'll be able to give back to the community :)
<LjL> Snake__: what is meant by a buddy list? i'm not into instant messenging
<Snake__> LjL: it was a joke, I was saying I need a way to keep track of you at all times :)
<LjL> Snake__: /notify LjL
<LjL> (will i regret this? :P)
<Snake__> LjL: na, I will just come in here
<LjL> anyway, the command to know when people join and leave is /notify
<Snake__> Its amazing, I made a simple link and I am all happy now....I <3 linux lol
<LjL> heh
<chaoticgeek> I give up for now
<pupil> where is wine config file?
<Hobbsee> Snake__: LOL
<pupil> anyone know where the wine config file is?
<LjL> pupil: don't have wine installed, but i think most if not all of the stuff is in ~/.wine
<Snake__> Hobbsee: Uhhhh what are you laughing at? :)
<pupil> LjL, no no,. config file
<Hobbsee> Snake__: you will get good at htis fairly quickly, particularly if you watch, and are willing to screw up your system a few times to test something out...
<LjL> pupil: yeah, i was talking about that
<LjL> pupil: of course i might be wrong about its location, as i don't have it installed as i said
<Hobbsee> Snake__: the buddy list idea, so that you can come and question us even when we arent on irc
<pupil> LjL, I have to change my DllOverrides file
<Hobbsee> Snake__: most of us have some form of other IM though - i have 4, at the moment
<Snake__> Hobbsee: I've screwed it up about 9 times so far :) and oh, bit delayed
<LjL> i don't :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Snake__: yeah, i was away
<Hobbsee> only 9?
<LjL> pupil: i don't know really, but try "dpkg -L wine", you'll see a list of every file that Wine installed
<Hobbsee> you newbie :P
<LjL> pupil: some file named "wine.conf" or "winerc" would be a good candidate
<plasma> LjL, I can't even apt-get source kappfinder
<plasma> same error
<LjL> plasma: ok, now that's not normal
<LjL> plasma: hold on
<Snake__> I got AIM, MSN, and Yahoo, but I don't like to harass people for their info (specially tech support, I am a good windows user, and I get kinda P/Oed when people IM me "HI HW DO U OPN A FOLRRERER" when XP is such a simple OS) which is a lot like asking "how do I make a dir" in linux. I'm sure no one wants to be bothered with it (tho linux is a longer learning curve than windows)
<LjL> plasma: uh... actually, i was wrong. even though kdebase is a metapackage in binary form, it's a real package in source form
<LjL> plasma: please paste the complete command line and error in the pastebin for me
<LjL> Snake__: mkdir :)
<Snake__> LjL: I know.
<Snake__> :)
<LjL> Snake__: :P
<Hobbsee> Snake__: lol
<brodel> mkfldr :D
<LjL> heh
<plasma> LjL, it's on another machine, console only
<Snake__> mkcomnsense 0:-)
<Hobbsee> nah, it's rm -rf :P  - NO ONE DARE TRY THAT!  I'LL NOT BE HELD RESPONSIBLE FOR IT IF YOU DO!
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Snake__> Once again to what Hobbsee just said.
<Snake__> mkcomnsense 0:-)
<Snake__> lol
<LjL> plasma: well, stupid question, but you do have the relevant source rep enabled?
<plasma> But "unable to find a source package for kdebase" is more or less the only error
<plasma> LjL, of course :)
<plasma> kdelibs and thelike work good
<Snake__> Hobbsee: This windows folder will be mounted each time I restart right?
<LjL> plasma: do you have breezy-updates (the source rep of course, not the binary rep) enabled? here it's downloading it from there
<Snake__> Hobbsee: So its safe for me to have aramok scan it?
<plasma> LjL, I have only breezy, not breezy-updates
<plasma> let me check ...
<Snake__> rok* whatev
<LjL> plasma: well try adding it then... perhaps it is simply broken in the breezy rep
<pupil> anyone know where to edit the config for DLLOverrides
<Hobbsee> Snake__: it will indeed, and it should be
<Snake__> Hobbsee: WahoO!
<Hobbsee> works :)
<Snake__> hmm thats odd
<Hobbsee> what is?
<Snake__> It keeps telling me some media is not playable. As in any song I click to play
<pupil> Hobbsee, anyone know where to edit the config for DLLOverrides
<pupil> Hobbsee, for wine?
<Hobbsee> pupil: no idea sorry, did you get winetools as well?
<LjL> pupil: a quick search on google makes it look like DLLOverrides is actually a registry key, not part of a config file
<pupil> Hobbsee, umm, I dunno
<Hobbsee> ubuntuforums.org for a howto on wine, and winetools
<Snake__> Hobbsee: and it seems that the location is correct..
<Hobbsee> file extension of the song?
<Snake__> .mp3
<plasma> LjL, do you have a source lin at hand?
<LjL> Snake__: still with your NTFS drive? remember, if you're trying to use it as a normal user, you won't access it
<Hobbsee> if you copy it over to your /home dir, does it play from there?
<Hobbsee> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<LjL> plasma: deb-src http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<beefsprocket> has anyone else had problems compiling verlihub like I have?
<plasma> thx
<LjL> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the (N)(T) (F)ile(S)ystem, the filesystem normally used under Windows XP. To automatically mount your NTFS partition/s - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Hobbsee> beefsprocket: what problems?  paste any error messages to the pastebin
<Snake__> Hobbsee: No it wont play from my /home either
<beefsprocket> sorry, not compile errors, just operation timeouts
<beefsprocket> I had it working with an older 0.98a version
<brodel> ok.. I clicked a link to e-mail something and it says mailto is not a registered protocol. I know what that means. Just don't know how to fix it :\
<Hobbsee> Snake__: do you have the gstreamer plugins?
<Snake__> Hobbsee: *shakes head*
<Hobbsee> !faq
<ubotu> from memory, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<Snake__> Hobbsee: wait yes I do
<Hobbsee> did you register the gstreamer plugins?
<Hobbsee> Snake__: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg 
<Snake__> Hobbsee: probly not
<Hobbsee> stick that in your console
<plasma> ok, its coming now, thx LjL 
<Hobbsee> Snake__: en "gst-register-0.8"
<fatejudger> is there a way to configure "Storage Media" to show partitions too?
<plasma> Erm, LjL, what I got from breezy-update is kde 3.4.3
<plasma> I need kde 3.5
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> it has been said that kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<Hobbsee> !tell Snake__ about repos
<l3m> wow amarok has improved quite a bit. i'm impressed
<Hobbsee> yeah, it has :)
<LjL> plasma: then you need a deb-src line for the relevant rep...
<pupil> Hobbsee, you know what wine hq is ?
<l3m> it automatically recognized my ipod, show the playlist on it, and got the album cover
<Hobbsee> pupil: wine headquarters, yeah...
<Hobbsee> !wine
<plasma> LjL, I used the one you told me
<pupil> Hobbsee, whats the difference? 
<pupil> Hobbsee,  between wine and winehq
<Hobbsee> between wine and winehq?
<Hobbsee> dont think there is one
<Hobbsee> there's a difference between wine and winex
<LjL> plasma: but of course that was the standard breezy-updates rep! kde 3.5 isn't a final release, it can't be in there
<LjL> plasma: i think the right source rep is the same as the binary rep for 3.5rc1
<kubuntu_guy> guys
<LjL> plasma: adding a deb-src line exactly like the corresponding deb line should work
<[t0rc] > nalioth: hey what's up?
<plasma> LjL, that's what I tried first, but it didn't help either. However I just noticed, that there are native 3.5 packages for debian on alioth :)
<plasma> thx
<Knowerrors> Anyone know a way to edit the right click menu in kde, universally?
<nalioth> [t0rc] : howdy
<[t0rc] > nalioth: well, i've got 64bit drivers working for it finally. 
<LjL> pupil: installed Wine, installed Firefox for Windows on it, loaded bmw.ca, works a charm
<[t0rc] > nalioth: for ATI. 
<[t0rc] > nalioth: but of course, i've another situation. lol.
<srockett> LjL> why would anyone run firefox in wine when it works native?
<Hobbsee> who knows...
<LjL> srockett: 'cause he needs to load some Flash sites that don't work on linux
<srockett> LjL> not even with the flash plugin?
<LjL> srockett: no
<srockett> 0_o
<Hobbsee> !tell Snake__ about wine
<Hobbsee> !winetools
<ubotu> Hobbsee: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Snake__> Hey anyone know what a "Alt Gr" key is??
<Snake__> As used here:
<Snake__>  range of accented and other foreign-language characters are available using the "Alt Gr" key on a standard PC keyboard
<LjL> what do you mean?
<LjL> i don't know what "Gr" actually stands for, no
<rodropo> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. One possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<Snake__> LjL: Do you know what key it is?? lol
<LjL> Snake__: the right Alt key
<LjL> @${[] }\ @ j n   <--- my keyboard layout gives me this using it
<regeya> 
<Snake__> How do you use that??
<LjL> uh, you press it, keep it pressed, and press another key, and release both :)
<LjL> just like you'd use shift or ctrl or the left alt or whatever
<Snake__> Hmm dont work for me...
<KaoticEvil> hey everyone :)
<LjL> well you probably don't have a keyboard layout that has something meaningful mapped for it
<Ayiden> !automake
<ubotu> Ayiden: What?
<LjL> i'm using a swedish keyboard layout
<LjL> you should look for something like an "US International" layout
<Snake__> im using american...
<Ayiden> anyone know which automake I should have?
<Ayiden> i noticed that kbfx asks for 1.6 (only needed if editing make) however there are 1.6,7,8, and 9
<Ayiden> which one *(lol)
<Ayiden> or two?
<LjL> Snake__: settings / regional / keyboard layout, change "basic" to "intl"
<Snake__> Anyone but me like kubuntu's old setting layout better? (kdes)
<LjL> Snake__: hm?
<Snake__> KDE's setting layout
<Snake__> I like it more than the one in breezy
<LjL> what do you mean "setting layout"?
<Snake__> When you go into system settings
<pcniatic> anyone can help me installing kcheckgmail??
<LjL> Snake__: oh, yeah, but system settings is just to make it easier for people
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to easily edit kde context/service menu's?
<Hobbsee> !info kcheckgail
<Snake__> yea
<Hobbsee> !info kcheckgmail
<ubotu> kcheckgmail: (KDE systray application to check GMail accounts), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.5.3a-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 93 kB, Installed size: 576 kB
<LjL> Snake__: just add a "Settings" applet to your panel, and you'll have easy access to the full-blown KControl and all the preferences in one menu
<Snake__> Swiggety
<pcniatic> there is problems with versions 0.5.3a and before
<Hobbsee> pcniatic: should just be "sudo apt-get install kcheckgmail" as long as you have universe
<pcniatic> i already did
<Snake__> fghjk'
<Snake__> sorry
<Snake__> lol
<LjL> there you are
<Ayiden> How do you install kbfx in breezy?
* Hobbsee installs wine
<pcniatic> but the problem is that google made some changes, and versions 0.5.3a and before do not work anymore
<Ayiden> !kbfx
<ubotu> Ayiden: Are you smoking crack?
<Ayiden> darn *(lol)
<LjL>       
<Snake__> LOL!!!! nice.
<Snake__> are you smokin crack!?
<Snake__> lol
<pcniatic> ok, thanks
<LjL> and guess what? i can also write  , which do exist in italian, but *are not* on the italian keyboard! that's one of the reasons why i use a swedish one :)
<LjL> Snake__: and note that the swedes *do not* have those accents in their language ;)
<Snake__> They look german...perhaps...
<Snake__> i think
<Snake__> no..german is the little dots...
<LjL> Snake__: which ones? germans have   
<Snake__> yea
<LjL> Snake__:  and similar as italian, french, portuguese and spanish (and more, of course)
<LjL> though we don't all use each of them
<Snake__> Okay! End the language lesson. Now. Please. Thank you.
<LjL> :P
<Snake__> I cannot stand that, I hate english, I hate language
<LjL> yet what would you do without language
<Snake__> Be lost and confused
<Snake__> It has to many rules tho, it should all be basic.
<LjL> which, in the case of english, is often still the case, but i mean, in general languages are useful :P
<Snake__> (You can tell I dont like english when I have a 25% E grade in the class)
<LjL> rules? RULES? english has RULES? you haven't seen a *real* language with rules :P
<Snake__> Well I tried to take german.
<Snake__> Once.
<fatejudger> is there a way to get accented letters in linux?
<fatejudger> using the control key or something
<Snake__> LOL I just figured that one out
<Snake__> Actualy LjL did, got to set you keyboard to a special internation layout
<LjL> yeah settings / regional / layout, set "intl" instead of "basic"
<nalioth> LjL: and then how do you spit out accented characters?
<LjL> nalioth: right alt key + try various keys
<nalioth> pot luck
<nalioth> que paso, LjL 
<LjL> todo bien todo bien, gracias :P
<generallee5686> hey nalioth, you there?
<nalioth> yes
<generallee5686> still have problems....
<generallee5686> its still giving me all these stupid resolutions to choose from, with the highest 1024.768, ran the xorg-reconfigure deal and everything
<nalioth> generallee5686: run the reconfigure deal again, and when you get to the part with the rez choices, use the space bar to deselect the ones you DONT want
<generallee5686> k
<Whiskers> kubuntu isnt detecting my tv tuner in the kdetv app
<Whiskers> lspci | grep MPEG shows that the card is there
<Whiskers> how do i configure my tv card to work?
<LjL> night guys
<Snake__> pz
* Snake__ yawns
<crimson> need help i cant install Wolfenstein ET, i get this http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/433889
<Snake__> hang on
<Snake__> paging nalioth are you here nalioth?
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> I can't help you, and seems no one is on that I know of thats good w/ tech support
<Snake__> Perhaps try 2marro?
<nalioth> Snake__: 
<nalioth> i am unfamiliar with that wolfenstein problem
<crimson> ok
<Snake__> Worth a shot
<Whiskers> 119 people in here, and no one talks.....
<sophieab> well actually 118 people on standby
<Whiskers> well damn
<Whiskers> sucks if you need some help :(
<sophieab> Whiskers: if u need help just yell
<Whiskers> i tried :P
<Whiskers> hey i need help :O 
<Whiskers> i have a tv tuner and i have kde tv but kde tv isnt finding my tv tuner :(
<Whiskers> but... lspci |grep MPEG sees it
<sophieab> Whiskers: go u know whatchipsetyour tv tuner card is using
<Whiskers> no i dont, but i know its supported well in linux, its a hauppauge pvr 350
<sophieab> ok haupauge is good news
<sophieab> do lsmod do see if drivers are loaded look for something like bt***
<Whiskers> i dont see anything bt
<sophieab> Whiskers: give me sec
<Whiskers> sure :)
<sophieab> Whiskers: Have u had a look at http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Main_Page
* Whiskers *thinks sidney needs better peers*, my peers would never do something so mean as to reset my connection
<sophieab> Whiskers: Have u had a look at http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Whiskers> ewww, no out of the box goodness?
<Whiskers> brb
<e1vis> hello
<e1vis> my ubuntu live cd loads perfectly but kubuntu live stalls on "detecting network hardware."  any way around this?
<fyrmedic>  anyone no where to get the amarok-engines package for amarok 1.3.5?
<nalioth> fyrmedic: kubuntu.org
<fyrmedic> nalioth: not a hopeful choice but I'll try again
<e1vis> how do I get past this?
<nalioth> fyrmedic: the sourcecode and i believe x86 pkgs for amarok can be found there
<e1vis> anybody????
<e1vis> :-)
<e1vis> i'm really stuck now boys
<e1vis> looks like kubuntu ain't going to fly tonight
<kkathman> elvis whats the problem?
<kkathman> e1vis: when you installed did you have your box plugged into the network?
<fyrmedic> whats up with the backports? are they down?
<kkathman> there are no breezy backports
<Knowerrors> Hey all, how do I activate Debian menu to show all apps that are installed on Kubuntu, including ones I installed from ubu repos that K menu doesn't show
<fyrmedic> in adept there are a couple of repositories that are listed as backports that aren't working when I try and use them
<kkathman> I dont think you should have backports in your sources
<_micah> anyone awake?
<kkathman> yep
<Aven> what's the full directory for kane?
<nalioth> kkathman is correct, backports should only be used when you want something specific, then disabled once more
<_micah> how do I change my soundcard? I have 2 installed but cannot seem to choose which one I want to use
<nalioth> _micah: remove one?
<_micah> need to be able to use both
<nalioth> hmm, that's a bit fancy for me
<kkathman> how are you going to use both?
<kkathman> and why?
<kkathman> thats kinda silly
<kkathman> disable your onboad and then use the card right?
<_micah> no, I have onboard, + 2 cards
<_micah> 1 for headphones, the other for gaming
<_micah> dont use the onboard
<kkathman> not wise
<kkathman> disable one
<_micah> alright, how would I go about doing that?
<kkathman> nalitoh is right
<kkathman> oops nalioth I mean
<kkathman> uhm.. pull it out? and reboot?
<_micah> well, thanks anyway
<kkathman> shrug
<doodz> i installed something from source becouse i didn't think there was a debian package for it but when i installed it from source the program had no documentation on installation so i just tryed my best, and now i've found a package installed that and the program dosn't work now, still gives the error i was geting from when i installed from source.
<doodz> i just need to reinstall kubuntu now and install from package hey
<crimsun> why would you need to reinstall Kubuntu?
<doodz> becouse i get errors, i have no idea how to uninstall something make deinstall and make clean dosn't work
<doodz> tells me theres no rule to do those
<crimsun> that doesn't mean you need to reinstall. In fact, you don't.
<crimsun> By default most things get dumped into /usr/local
<crimsun> at most you'll need to clean /usr/local up a bit
<doodz> if i type the $path command
<doodz> that shows me where everything installs to hey
<doodz> then just clean out files from there that relate to this software i just installed that messed up ?
<crimsun> no, that shows you the $PATH
<crimsun> it has very little to do with where locally compiled programs dump their contents
<doodz> $path is just used for executing hey
<doodz> like when you type a command in without a ./ it refers to the $paths
<doodz> is that correct ?
<crimsun> what you want to do is look in /usr/local/{include,lib,bin} and remove any references to your locally compiled program
<sproingie> $PATH ... case-sensitive, csh brain damage notwithstanding
<Knowerrors> how do I get the "Debian" menu to appear in Kmenu that shows all installed programs?
<kkathman> Debian menu?? 
<kkathman> use Adept to see your installed programs Knowerrors :)
<kkathman> Kmenu - System - Adept Package Manager
<Knowerrors> I don't just want to see them, I want an easy way to launch them, either by menu or desktop icon, without having to manually create the menu/icon entry :)
<nalioth> kkathman: he wants a "debian" menu under his 'k' menu (like on gnome)
<Knowerrors> I did this before in regular Debian, but kubuntu seems to hide some programs from the Kmenu
<kkathman> oh ok...yah see thats what I get for trying to answer hehe :)
<Knowerrors> nalioth: do you know how to show this autopopulated menu?
<nalioth> not in kde, no.
<_goldbrick> hey, is there a list of packages that you need to install for gcc etc.. ?
<_goldbrick> I installed the gcc & gcc 4.0 package
<nalioth_zZz> _goldbrick: install 'build-essential"
<_goldbrick> But ./configure is giving this error error: C compiler cannot create executables
<_goldbrick> ahh
<_goldbrick> How did you find that out?
<nalioth_zZz> _goldbrick: i'm a lucky guesser
<Ahmuck> what does rm -rf in / on a live cd do ?
<Ahmuck> causes you to be not live anymore but in another dimension
<_goldbrick> Yay!
<_goldbrick> I'm compiling Synergy
<azeroth> someone can help me??? i can't  get the backports repositories....
<nalioth_zZz> azeroth: there are no programs there yet
<azeroth> dammit
<_goldbrick> dude, adept rules
<_goldbrick> hey
<_goldbrick> What package do I need to compile apps that use the X11 headers?
<nalioth_zZz> !xincludes
<ubotu> hmm... xincludes is for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<nalioth_zZz> _goldbrick: you mean like those?
<_goldbrick> Thank yee
<_goldbrick> I'm rather new to all this
<brad__> nick fyrmedic
<gupta> I can't find deb package for ktop. Anybody has any idea.
<gupta> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&client=opera&rls=en&q=ktop+%22task+manager%22&btnG=Search
<nalioth> gupta: what is ktop?
<gupta> taks manager for kde.
<gupta> *task
<fyrmedic> so what is the biggest reason that I would want to stay with linux as opposed to going back to windows?
<nalioth> fyrmedic: have you seen a virus or trojan since you've been using linux?
<JoeBu> virus no, but trojans exist
<JoeBu> skype for example
<fyrmedic> I haven't had a virus or trojan in windows in years. Then again, I was pretty well protected by a series of apps. 
<JoeBu> that u purchased
<fyrmedic> some of them
<fyrmedic> what's up with skype
<JoeBu> it has had some problems with trojans lately
<JoeBu> i dont use it myself
<nalioth> fyrmedic: have you needed "a series of apps" here in linux?
<fyrmedic> hrmmm. I was looking at it today.
<JoeBu> i'd be wary of installing it until you get the skinny on the details....shouldn't be long before it resumes back to normal
<fyrmedic> nalioth: seems like it. I have had all sorts of problems trying to get apps installed. It seems like I am forever chasing down extra's that are needed.
<JoeBu> thats another positive for open source
<JoeBu> open source usually fixes security problems waaay sooner than M$
<fyrmedic> JoeBu: I am not going to try skype until I get my other disasters figured out.
<JoeBu> M$ denies vulnerabities exist ...lol
<nalioth> fyrmedic: do you have all the official repos enabled?
<fyrmedic> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> fyrmedic: then you must want some very interesting things
<fyrmedic> amarok
<JoeBu> running amarok right now as a matter of fact
<fyrmedic> amarok is a huge disaster
<nalioth> fyrmedic: i have the latest amarok on my box. the link is at kubuntu.org
<fyrmedic> yeah. I tried it at least 10 times.
<nalioth> the latest cutting edge "please test this for me" amarok
<nalioth> it compiled and ran just fine for me... ..
<fyrmedic> I have been working on it for days. I am about to get a divorce out of it
<JoeBu> eek
<JoeBu> why not use juk instead?
<fyrmedic> I am kidding of course. but definately in the "dog house.
<JoeBu> or some other
<fyrmedic> why not. I will try anything right now. I am leary about installing things though
<gupta> I installed alien it took 30mb(including all libraries). Now when i try to remove it(aptitude remove) only 295kb will recovered.
<fyrmedic> what's alien
<JoeBu> it changes rpms
<gupta> Is there any way to remove lib that are not needed by any package.
<JoeBu> to debs
<fyrmedic> oh
<JoeBu> if you dont use aptitude from the beginning there are usually problems like that creeping up
<JoeBu> use straight up apt-get
<JoeBu> or adept in breezy
<gupta> hmm So there isn't a way to remove those 30mb now.
<JoeBu> i got a good link for you about that subject...hang on
<JoeBu> here it is http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/tag/applications/
<gupta> Thanks! joeBu
<JoeBu> yep
<JoeBu> i got that guys feed on agregator
<JoeBu> some good content there
<fyrmedic> lol I just tried juk. I think kubuntu doesn't like my music
<JoeBu> if it gave u a problem its probably some kind of engine prob
<fyrmedic> started up fine then ****CRASH****
<JoeBu> ouch
<JoeBu> i guess u r running breezy right?
<gupta> JoeBu that link was  Perfect! :)
<JoeBu> no problem gupta
<fyrmedic> yeah... wait I have music.
<fyrmedic> I think my problem has to do with db's entirely.
<JoeBu> u finding some success fyr?
<fyrmedic> so-so
<fyrmedic> I seem to have a problem getting the folder that has all of my music to work. It is fine with 1 or 2 small ones.
<nalioth_zZz> fyrmedic: how many songs do you have in the folder?
<fyrmedic> in the big one?
<nalioth_zZz> yes
<fyrmedic> 1 or 2k
<fyrmedic> maybe more
<nalioth_zZz> no wonder
<fyrmedic> could be 4k
<nalioth_zZz> your amarok is parsing all those id3tags
<fyrmedic> my amarok is shot. it is not doing anything. I got juk to play a few
<nalioth_zZz> whatever music player you use, is clogging down parsing all that data
<fyrmedic> I am frustrated with amarok. I had all the same problems that I have had today and stumbled onto a fix but haven't been able to stumble back into it.
<JoeBu> when something like that happens, sometimes a process will get "forgotten" in your pid list....what kind of performance u getting on the puter in general?
<fyrmedic> better and faster than windows. 
<JoeBu> right on
<JoeBu> linux uses memory much more efficiently than windows
<fyrmedic> but I am still trying to learn enough about linux to start tweaking things.
<fyrmedic> I think that mysql is hugely broke too.
<JoeBu> the best thing to learn first is how to back everything up.....windows or not
<fyrmedic> I know
<JoeBu> yeah, i have been having some drupal issues myself
<fyrmedic> I am not afraid to re-install if I have to currently
<fyrmedic> I still have xp in the backgroung
<fyrmedic> if something goes bad
<JoeBu> what makes u think mysql is shot?
<fyrmedic> I opened up the system log app and it had all sorts of entries for mysql that looked like errors.
<JoeBu> did u delete the mysql table in the default database?
<JoeBu> the is a system maintenance account that uses it
<fyrmedic> I was just looking at it again and can't find where I saw the prob's. Must have been hallucinating
<fyrmedic> theres other stuff that bother me thought
<JoeBu> probably got archived
<fyrmedic> 11/17/2005 11:16:42 PM	localhost	kernel	[4299183.615000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x81 on isa0060/serio0).
<JoeBu> that stuff in /var/log dirs gets archived and rotated with anachron
<fyrmedic> that pops up a lot
<JoeBu> hmm....looks like a job for google there...i got no idea...maybe u installed some software off of unofficial repositories that it didnt like?
<fyrmedic> prolly
<fyrmedic> prolly a dpkg thing
<JoeBu> could b
<JoeBu> that is an xfree86 error
<JoeBu> one sec
<fyrmedic> did you find it in google. it failed for me
<JoeBu> here is someone with a similiar problem http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0401.3/0686.html
<JoeBu> u might have loaded a foreign version of something
<fyrmedic> looks like it has something to do with my keyboard. I haven't even addressed that one yet
<JoeBu> yep
<JoeBu> lookin at it i was just about to say
<JoeBu> makes sense...atkbd.c
<fyrmedic> theres about a bazillion buttons that aren't recognized by the system
<JoeBu> probably pops that error when u were tinkering with the buttons on it
<fyrmedic> lol yup I just did it.
<JoeBu> well, there's one problem that u have figured out :)
<fyrmedic> partially
<fyrmedic> I have music playing... guess I have enter them all by hand
<fyrmedic> so is Breezy still in Beta
<JoeBu> you could split up the directories into multiple to see if that helps
<fyrmedic> I was thinking about that
<JoeBu> i dont think beta is a good word, remember there is unstable, stable, and testing forks
<JoeBu> dapper is the unstable
<fyrmedic> so what is the 5.10 release. unstable?
<JoeBu> no, u r on breezy 5.10
<JoeBu> dapper is like 6.x
<fyrmedic> so do they consider breezy stable?
<JoeBu> as the the technically correct jargon, i wouldnt say it is the most stable....hoary would be more stable
<JoeBu> but u wouldnt have as many nice features
<JoeBu> some things arent worked out in hoary that are in breezy
<JoeBu> im scared of dapper on my regular machine
<JoeBu> i run breezy
<fyrmedic> lol, I wouldn't say breezy is figured out yet. I have found a bunch of nasties
<JoeBu> its not rock solid for sure :P
<JoeBu> but it is pretty darn good so far
<JoeBu> *knock on wood*
<JoeBu> lol
<JoeBu> like i say, backups are your friend
<fyrmedic> so one of the selling points was that it is frequently updated. Has that been your experience?
<JoeBu> i upgraded to it about a week and a half ago...no probs to speak of (not of my own making anyway) and nicer set of apps
<JoeBu> i like adept for the package manager
<fyrmedic> me too. be careful I accidentally uninstalled KDE the other day
<JoeBu> the really nice part was i didnt have to do a whole reinstall...just did a apt-get update and and apt-get dist-upgrade
<JoeBu> so all my firefox plugins and extensions and all that stuff was untouched...but the programs upgraded
<JoeBu> i did upgrade to firefox rc2 yesterday, but didnt see that it was that much better, so i went back to my backup copy of my current version
<JoeBu> on gnome desktop i think it runs alot faster
<JoeBu> gnome is supposed to be alot more resource intense...dont like gnome myself
<fyrmedic> I didn't either when I tried ubuntu. That is why I switched.
<fyrmedic> I dont like the toolbar and menus in gnome
<JoeBu> I will say this...the Ubuntu/Kubuntu distro is all the rave....been at the top of distrowatch forever..lol
<damnhil> I am using a IBM thinkpad t30. How do I suspend to RAM?
<JoeBu> well, i am on a dell inspiron..and i look at it like this
<JoeBu> i dont trust the thermal stuff, so i dont want to suspend....rather give it a break from the heat
<damnhil> JoeBu, can you suspend?
<JoeBu> no
<JoeBu> the i8kutils package is supposed to help out with that stuff for dells
<JoeBu> havent loaded it
<fyrmedic> It's about 20 deg. here. I'll stick it in the snow
<fyrmedic> lol
<JoeBu> lol
<JoeBu> u can have that...been there done that
<JoeBu> im in GA
<JoeBu> u in the states i assume
<fyrmedic> Denver
<JoeBu> ok, been there...i love I70 through fisheye down the other side of the tunnel :P
<fyrmedic> going over tomorrow to Glenwood.
<JoeBu> I drove a truck for a year and a half, so i have been everywhere.... :P
<fyrmedic> Ought to be fun on Vail pass. there were chain laws in effect yesterday and this morning
<JoeBu> those hills are a bitch
<fyrmedic> they can be. 
<JoeBu> can get in trouble with the heated brakes on dem hills
<fyrmedic> no kidding. you learn to love your retarders.
<fyrmedic> and low gears
<JoeBu> i guess u drive an ambulance or fireresponse vehicle
<fyrmedic> both. had my CDL for awhild
<fyrmedic> awhile
<JoeBu> i always dreaded going by that last little weighstation before denver when headed east
<fyrmedic> drove coaches for a couple of years. got scared a bunch of times.
<fyrmedic> The one in Downeyville.
<JoeBu> i belive thats it
<JoeBu> in CA they shoot you with infrared to see how hot your brakes are and harass you 
<JoeBu> and the weigh station that is the worst is at the bottom of a very large hill
<JoeBu> lol
<fyrmedic> lol
<JoeBu> im gonna take off for a sec and get some food...be back in a bit
<fyrmedic> I am headed for bed. thanks for your help.
<JoeBu> no problem
<JoeBu> lata
<fyrmedic> u2
<kairu0> hey all
<gigcs> Who  know abount step remaster kubuntu insall cd .
<damnhil> I can't enter the administrator mode in KDE menu->System settings->System services. Does anyone have the same problem?
<JoeBu> damnhil: i can get in mine
* freeflying is away: Away at the moment
* freeflying is back.
<bobuse> Hi there
<bobuse> How does adept go to admin mode ? I want to allow to adept to be launched without password, but adept isn't launched with sudo command but with kdesu
<aftertaf> eh?
<aftertaf> adept runs in user mode read only, that what you want to do?
<aftertaf> bobuse:  ?
<bobuse> aftertaf: yes
<bobuse> aftertaf: I don't understand "adept runs in user mode read only"
<aftertaf> bobuse:  then you can edit the icon and remove the kdesu bit in front ;)
<tvo> bobuse: if adept is started without privileges, it runs in read-only mode: ie. you can only view (which) packages (are installed)
<bobuse> there isn't explicit kdesu that I can remove, look at grep ^Exec /usr/share/applications/kde/adept.desktop
<bobuse> ok ok, it isn't that I want
<tvo> there should be something like "run as root" or "run as different user"
<bobuse> I want to be able to open adept in admin mode without password
<bobuse> I've edited my sudoers like that : http://ubuntu-fr.pastebin.com/434118
<bobuse> so I can run "sudo apt-get ..." without enter my password
<tvo> ok
<bobuse> And I want to do same with adept
<bobuse> it works if I run "sudo adept" in a term, but the .desktop file runs 'adept %i %m -caption "%c" '
<bobuse> I can edit the menu item and add a sudo call
<janushead> mornfall: ping
<tvo> bobuse: then you'd also want to disbable "run as different" user or whatever it's called
<tvo> or you'd get the dialog too
<bobuse> how can I disable this ?
<bobuse> I won't understand ...
<bobuse> nono  I don't understand ...
<tvo> open menu editor (by right clicking the K, selectin menu editor), navigate to "Package manager (adept)", remove the checkmark before "run as different user"
<bobuse> If i run sudo adept in klauncher (alt+f2), it works. But if I edit /usr/share/applications/kde/adept.desktop and add sudo, it doesn't work (my passworn is required) !
<bobuse> tvo: ok
<bobuse> tvo: thanks, it works !
<tvo> ok cool :)
<bobuse> For what is this flag (X-KDE-SubstituteUID) ?
<tvo> no idea, i'm no .desktop file expert..
<bobuse> thx tvo for your help :-) I go back to #kubuntu-fr ;-)
<tvo> k
<blueyed_> woohoo, new / missing kde 3.5rc1 packages on kubuntu.org.. Thanks.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hei? someone there?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i am doing a universitary project..
<Tallia1Kubuntu> we have to develop a database system
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to have a page modifyable by everyone where to put data test
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you know what i can use?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like a text page accessible by everyone.... similar to rafb
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but where people can modify the data, adding or correcting informations..
<l3m> Tallia1Kubuntu:  a wiki?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i dunno
<Tallia1Kubuntu> maybe
<l3m> yes, a wiki
<l3m> moinmoin
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where can i find it?
<l3m> apt-get install moin
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't want a wiki on my pc
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i want a website that offer that service
<l3m> well install it on the webserver?
<blueyed_> do you have access to a  (web)server?
<blueyed_> someone around who built the recent kde 3.5rc1 packages?
<blueyed_> kamera (and kdegraphics) were hold back. because of libgphoto2-2
<blueyed_> also the dependencies for kubuntu-desktop are not fulfilled (got uninstalled because of akode)
<aftertaf> nope
<blueyed_> ok. where's the appropriate place to file such things?
<aftertaf> er, no idea....
<aftertaf> better msg Riddell for that.
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<at1as> Is Riddell on this irc?
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> in this channel? yes
<aseigo> Tm_T: god dammit. you're everywhere. ;)
<Chousuke> :P
<at1as> hmmmm
<Tm_T> aseigo: watch your back ;)
<aseigo> hehe
<Tm_T> hmm, it's guite dirty here under your bed
<Tm_T> man, clean once in a while, please
<at1as> I'd be interested in what the plans are to fix certain seemingly kubuntu bugs.
<aseigo> wow. ok, now that's just spooky. ;)
<Tm_T> aseigo: tell me about it, just imagine what I have to stand living here
<ganymed> hello
<Tm_T> but, have to admit, I have been in worse places
<ganymed> can it be that kde is quite slow concerning performance or is it just my pc?
<Tm_T> well, it depends
<Tm_T> KDE is so configurable that you can do a BIG difference
<corona> hey there! can someone help me with customizing bash prompt colours? I want to change my directory colour from a deep blue to black. possible>?
<raphink> corona: there are far enough tutorials on the web : http://www.google.fr/search?q=bash+prompt+customizing&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<corona> i was looking but am finding it hard to change the colour of directories that get listed using "ls"...i shall look around
<ganymed> i dont mean that much kde itself... rather starting programs, for example. and the visual stuff shouldn't be a problem with an x700...
<dipnlik> Tm_T: what do you think that can make big differences? I quit KDE on my P3 550, 128 MB RAM
<ganymed> as far as i know linux utilizes most of the memory... but why does it need so long to start a program that should still be in memory...
<ganymed> is there anything to improve performance from the very low level...
<ganymed> except compiling the kernel
<Flixor> was wondering if the seveas server is out
<Flixor> cause i get the error connection refused
<Tm_T> dipnlik: kpersonalizer is quick and dirty tool to do the difference
<Tm_T> dipnlik: and I use KDE in p 200 64M ram
<Tm_T> used
<dipnlik> Tm_T: o.O
<dipnlik> Tm_T: scary!
<Flixor> well Tm_T and that must be very very very slow, cause i am running kde on a p3 600 mhz with 512 ram and this already feels a bit slow 
<dipnlik> Tm_T: even xfce is kinda slow here. for now I agree with Flixor but I'll try kpersonalizer
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> it was very usable
<Flixor> lol, that depends on the suer
<Flixor> user
<dipnlik> Tm_T: can you suggest me alightweight theme?
<Flixor> but on these specs i would use blackbox
<Tm_T> dipnlik: well, whatever is simple
<ganymed> this is what i mean... it FEELS slow...
<Flixor> try blackbox dipnlik 
<dipnlik> Tm_T: i mean, kde classic is so much better than plastik, for example?
<dipnlik> Flixor: I know *boxes
<ganymed> great. now i cannot start synaptic anymore
<Tm_T> dipnlik: dunno
<dipnlik> Flixor: in fact I use ratpoison which is wayyy better for me, but i'd like to see KDE running well here
<Tm_T> dipnlik: test and try, you will see the difference if there's any
<Flixor> yeah well, i guess you have to settle that it runs a bit slow on your hardware
<ganymed> ok. i hate it. i really do.... am i doing sth. wrong (and i explicitly include this possibility) or is it just buggy?
<ganymed> i click on synaptic or adept and it's starting and starting and nothing happens... normally this happens ones, then i click again and it works....
<aftertaf> ganymed:  how much ram have you got
<ganymed> 1gig
<Flixor> like for example i used my girlfriends computer yesterday (a celeron 400 mhz with 256 ram) my first thought was is this computer upgraded, cause it felt faster and more responsive then my linux kde desktop 
<aftertaf> and run 'top' to see if sth is hogging resources
<ganymed> Flixor: this is what i mean.... thanks
<aftertaf> can be bugs where a prog runs but hangs, and each time you run it again the same thing happens, you end up with 10 x the same app stalled and eating resources
<ganymed> somebody must be joking. firefox uses 30 mb ram?!
<ganymed> well i guess i'll restart <-- this is a shame. this is why i switched to linux
<vonHalenbach> to all: Yeah ! I Have performance problems, too. Can this be the dcop server?
<ganymed> i hope sb with more knowledge than me will fix this soon
<ganymed> ok, i can start synaptic form konsole, but not from the menu... strange things are going on here
<vonHalenbach> off topic to light your day: http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/warfare/69de/action/211254d/
<vonHalenbach> may the force  be with you.
<ganymed> i added kdesu to my synaptic menu entry... but it used to work without it...
<Kream> hi all 
<Kream> how do I get azureus running on kubuntu?
<Kream> it's not there in kynaptic
<kairu0> i downloaded it from the azureus site
<kairu0> the java version for any os that is
<dipnlik> anyone here uses flickr? if so, do you use any uploadr?
<ganymed> what is the recommendation for using kde and gnome... (hardware)?
<kairu0> ganymed, i dont understand your question
<Tm_T> hm
<ganymed> well. the following. i use bluefish for html stuff on a quite fast notebook. the minimum frequency is 800 Mhz. when i write at this speed i have lack during writing (seriously!). when i go to full speed (1800  Mhz) it absolutly normal
<ganymed> i am not hallucinating
<ganymed> i cannot figure out what this problem is related to. it cannot be the cpu speed... neither the hdd (which is slow on notebook anyway).
<kairu0> hmmmmm
<kairu0> 800 mhz is the battery-mode?
<Kream> well how do i get java running on kubuntu so that I can run azureus on it ?
<kairu0> install j2re and then do a "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<Kream> kairu0:  thanks
<Kream> kairu0:  j2re doesn't show up in adept or kynaptic
<Kream> do I have to add a particular repository ?
<kairu0> Kream, i think its multiverse
<ganymed> kairu0: i guess so... power saving blabla
<Kream> kairu0:  can you paste the line that adds breezy multiverse ? 
<Kream> i think i have universe but not multiverse
<kairu0> Kream, try these repos: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75272&highlight=j2re
<ganymed> also window changing is slower in 800MHz. now i am at full speed, everthing normal, but loud like hell!
<Kream> thanks, kairu0 :)
<_stephen> hello all
<ganymed> does anybody have similar issues with a notebook? it cannot be that kde is slow like hell at 800 MHz. Or is there anything else, that is slowed down in lower performance modes?
<JoeBu> anyone home?
<dipnlik> JoeBu: i'm at work :P
<JoeBu> right on..im at work on this borked up apache2 install
<JoeBu> lol
<JoeBu> i uninstalled apache cuz i borked up drupal too, now apache wont reload...tried mpm and prefork and still not workin
<JoeBu> what version is installed default?
<dipnlik> JoeBu: can't help ya, I don't use it
<JoeBu> doesnt it come preinstalled on breezy?
<holetzke> hello
<holetzke> i have xorg ttf problems
<holetzke> i have tahoma as standart font and any sings are not clean! for example the numer 8 has problems
<holetzke> can you help me
<dipnlik> holetzke: i have font problems here too, everything looks "blurry" or "dirty"
<holetzke> yes
<holetzke> i have find in the wiki many solutions but no solution is 100%
<dipnlik> holetzke: can you give me some links?
<holetzke> the font is good but only any sings are dirty
<holetzke> moment
<holetzke> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/wiki/windowmanager:gnome:schriftbild_verbessern
<holetzke> this is german sorry
<dipnlik> holetzke: thanks anyway
<ganymed> ciao+
<GuerillaTactiks> Hello, I have a problem with KDE and X ... My monitor has problems displaying 1024*768 @ 87Hz, but its fine at 85Hz. The problem is in the display panel there is an option for 87Hz.. and I want to remove it, the reason is that a game I'm playing, in which I wan to set my res. to 1024*768 but what it does is it automatically makes the refresh to 87Hz as that is the max in the panel in KDE... which makes my screen
<GuerillaTactiks>  flicker. If that 87Hz was removed my game would change to 1024*768 but at 85Hz instead.
<dipnlik> how can I use Xmodmap on kubuntu? can I just add commands to ~/.Xmodmap ?
<dipnlik> I want to use alt f2 to open a file. Is it possible to have tab completion there? Or is there any other option for that?
<glitch> dipnlik: try katapult
<glitch> it's a great little launcher for kde with autocomplete
<dipnlik> glitch: ok, thanks
<glitch> dipnlik: once you launch it, hit alt-space to bring up the interface
<kkathman> alt-f2 works almost as well and katapult, is standard, and doesnt run as a service, but doesnt have autocomplete.
<glitch> and then just start typing what you wan tto run
<mornfall> janushead: what?
<apokryphos> katapult does have autocomplete
<kkathman> katapult has autocomplete, alt-F2 does not.  But katapult operates as an additional service also, so if you have limited memory you might not want to run it :)
<dipnlik> kkathman: doesn't look like katapult is slowing down my system, so I'll stick to it :)
<carsten> tach
<carsten> Anyone time to try to reproduce http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=19798   ? Takes only one minute
<kkathman> dipnlik: it didnt slow down mine either, per se, but I just didnt want the additional service
<_l3m> how can i get openoffice to use cups? 
<_l3m> i can't select any cups printer
<carsten> _l3m: I can here, didn#t configure anything
<_l3m> hmm
<tvo> carsten: here oo.o2 writer is stale during the time konqueror is open
<carsten> tvo: but you close konq and oo2 is fine again?
<carsten> on breezy?
<tvo> carsten: yes
<tvo> yes
<carsten> mmh, I can reproduce one 2 machines
<tvo> breezy / KDE 3.5 RC 1
<tvo> if you're running 3.4.3 (default) that might be the difference
<carsten> this is 3.4... I have no "unofficial" packages whatsoever
<tvo> ok, so there's a difference between both
* tvo adds comment to bugreport
<_l3m> carsten: d'oh. i should have restarted openoffice after starting cups while oo was running already ;)
<carsten> yeah, indeed :)
<carsten> tvo: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=19798#c5
<carsten> :)
<apokryphos> wow, amd64 packs for 3.5rc1. Nice to see :D
<penguinzdr> when KDE will release 3.5?
<carsten> I wonder when amd64 will finally really be supported... There are still to many miscompilations everwhere, bugs in gcc, unoptimized kernel and so on :(
<apokryphos> penguinzdr: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-3.5-release-plan.html
<apokryphos> carsten: everything's been pretty smooth for me so far
<carsten> I encountered about 10 gcc bugs so far :)
<apokryphos> just little extras like extra kde packs didn't get much attention since dear Jonathan had an i386 himself
<carsten> well, all fixed in 4.0.2, but still
<aftertaf> dapper :)
<penguinzdr> 23rd november! i cant wait until it../
<penguinzdr> and how can i upgrade when 3.5 is released?
<carsten> penguinzdr: 3.5rc1 is already pretty stable
<penguinzdr> i think i will wait until the final release. and so, how can i upgrade?
<carsten> you have to add the correct repo to /etc/apt/sources.list 
<carsten> then apt-get update && apt-get upgraded
<penguinzdr> and it is?
<carsten> penguinzdr: it will be announced on kubuntu.org
<penguinzdr> ok
<apokryphos> make sure you have kubuntu-desktop then update your sources and run a dist-upgrade
<_l3m> anyone else having problems with kopete-icq in 3.5rc?
<_l3m> it always tells me my pw is wrong, even though i can sign in with it on my amc
<_l3m> mac
<penguinzdr> !xincludes
<ubotu> somebody said xincludes was for X dev libs, install xlibs-dev, xlibs-static-dev and x-window-system-dev
<penguinzdr> aaargh why adept is so slow
<kkathman> Doesnt seem to be slow on my system at all :)
<mornfall> adept is so slow because i thought anything else would be premature optimisation ;-)
<mornfall> it will eventually get faster
<penguinzdr> nothing bad will happen if i install the xincludes, right?
<kkathman> penguinzdr: nope...just did that yesterday in fact to do a compile
<kkathman> penguinzdr: you can /msg ubotu xincludes  also
<penguinzdr> i'm doing this to compile a kde theme
<kkathman> penguinzdr: Im sure you have installed the kde-devel then also
<penguinzdr> ok, i will see  is it installed
<Stele> a DHCP question: my DHCP server is running on another linux box - how can I get the client to add the local machine's hostname into the server's table, so I can reference to machine elsewhere by name?
<dipnlik> gtis it possible to configure katapult? I want to speed it up, like turning off the fading effects
<Stele> server's DNS table that is
<Stele> im having trouble installing the latest nv drivers
<Stele> does someone have a recipe that works?
<Stele> i have apt-get install nvidia-glx
<beefsprocket> what trouble exactly?
<Stele> which seemed to work
<Stele> but switching to "nvidia" in xorg.conf doesnt work
<Stele> it claims the kernel module wont load
<Stele> do i need to do something special for a SMP kernel?
<beefsprocket> did you reboot?
<Stele> yeah
<Stele> several times
<bl3ssing> how can I become a root directly when I am logging into the Kubuntu SO? I don't want to enter the pass of the root for 1000000 times. I just want to be a root when I'm logging into the SO. 
<Stele> you could assign a root password
<bl3ssing> I have a root password
<Stele> but if you sudo your first command, root will stay in effect for awhile
<Stele> so you dont need to keep doing it
<beefsprocket> Stele: why not download the nvidia driver from nvidia?
<Stele> beef - i did, and tried compiling it, but i couldnt get my X server to quit reliably
<Stele> and then it was complaining about gcc 4 being installed
<Stele> big rats-nest!
<bl3ssing> can I log into the system as a ROOT, not as a simple user?
<Stele> bl3ssing why do you want to do that?
<Stele> log in as a normal user, and use "sudo"
<Stele> then you can enter YOUR password, only once
<bl3ssing> because I want to install a lots of software into my computer ... and all the time ... I need to reenter the root password
<bl3ssing> I'm so fade up with this ...
<Stele> no you dont
<Stele> use sudo on the first command - enter your password
<bl3ssing> I just want to be loged as a root 
<Stele> future commands wont require a password
<booner> just "sudo bash"
<bl3ssing> no, you missunderstoot my point ...
<Stele> or do that
<bl3ssing> I know this sudo command
<Stele> when you use sudo you ARE root, sort of
<booner> or set your root password
<bl3ssing> but I don't want to use any konsole to install my softwares
<Stele> you dont need to BE root
<bl3ssing> by example
<Stele> er...
<Stele> in the desktop?
<beefsprocket> bl3ssing: have you thought about adept or synaptic?
<Stele> yeah use a package manager - you enter pw once
<beefsprocket> Stele: you should get rid off all nvidia stuff, kubuntu and downloaded, reboot and begin afresh
<nalioth> booner: actually "sudo bash" is better achieved by "sudo -i"
<beefsprocket> Stele: I've had the same thing, I opted for the nvidia installer, you you have to remove linux-restriceted modules, nvidia-glx etc
<booner> nalioth: sure i guess that would work too
<beefsprocket> Stele: just use apt-cache search nvidia
<bl3ssing> I want to get into the ... Adept Updater ... and it is asking me about : "you need to run this application as root to make any use of it". How can I be a root without any entering my password from the konsole, but to confirm that I'm a root?
<booner> does anyone know how to get thunderbird to actually open URLs in a browser?
<beefsprocket> bl3ssing: just enter your password, it is using kdesu which is a graphical sudo of sorts
<booner> bl3ssing: doesn't it ask you for your root pw?
<beefsprocket> booner: you have to edit a file in your .firefox directory
<Stele> so i need to remove nvidia-glx?
<beefsprocket> hang on, I'l check mine
<mornfall> bl3ssing: if you are running from konsole, it's "kdesu adept-updater"
<bl3ssing> I'm not using any konsole
<bl3ssing> I am using the wysiwyget way ... this is the best.
<booner> beefsprocket: in .firefox?
<booner> or in .mozilla-thunderbird?
<beefsprocket> sorry, for mailto: in .mozilla/firefox/~profile
<bl3ssing> and I hate that I can't get inside of the sistem directly from the logging ino the Kubuntu. Is there any possibility of doing this: to log in as a root whenever I want, just like I'm logging as bl3ssing and with my pass...
<bl3ssing> ?
<beefsprocket> in thunderbird, .mozilla-thunderbird/~profile
<nalioth> bl3ssing: that is a really bad idea
<booner> beefsprocket: ok so ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/b3pzu80v.default right?
<booner> and which file do i need to edit?
<beefsprocket> booner: here, this is it
<beefsprocket> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22333
<bl3ssing> why nalioth?
<beefsprocket> bl3ssing: you can b0rk your system pretty easily
<carsten>  /j #de.wikipedia
<booner> beefsprocket: yay! thanks
<booner> now why wouldn't they have the working by default?
<booner> beefsprocket: i don't suppose you know of a way to make it open in a tab if a window exists?
<bl3ssing> anyway, I want to install my programs without entering my passwords for 100000 times. how can I do it? how can I be a root directly when I'm logging into the SO?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bl3ssing about root
<nalioth> bl3ssing: dont come crying when you turn your box into a doorstop
<bl3ssing> have you ever seen any tears on my face? ;))
<bl3ssing> I don't use to cry ...
<Stele> all i can say is you have some pretty messed up environment if you need to enter a pw 100000 times
<beefsprocket> booner: I don't. never thought of that
<beefsprocket> hmm
<booner> beefsprocket: ah well. i least i can open the damn URLs now without copy-pasting them
<beefsprocket> booner: indeed, that one change made it ok to boot into linux, never looked back
<beefsprocket> but man was it frustrating before
<beefsprocket> bl3ssing: sudo passwd root
<beefsprocket> bl3ssing: someone told you yesterday to read everything
<beefsprocket> bl3ssing: let me reiterate, READ EVERYTHING
<kkathman> there is really no need for root in ubuntu at all
<beefsprocket> if you forget a program's options etc. check the man page. make sure you have a backup
<kkathman> more damage in systems are caused by root than anything else I think :)
<beefsprocket> its a good way to learn though -- breakng things
<kkathman> beefsprocket:  hehe correct
<booner> root is handy when you break sudo..
<beefsprocket> right
<kkathman> and you fix it in safe mode too
<nalioth> if you bork up as root, there may be no safe mode
<kkathman> and sudo doesnt "get broken" on its own
<kkathman> nalioth: very true
<booner> all root all the time ;-)
<booner> j/k
<bl3ssing> READ EVERYTYHING: a lot os nothing things right over there ... 
<bl3ssing> I hate that people are writting things ... unnecessary things ... a lot of them ...
<Stele> was that english?
<bl3ssing> lol Stele ...
* kkathman makes note of bl3ssing's nick to watch for future problems :)
<Stele> im waiting for...
<booner> kkathman: no perhaps not.. but it can when you are changing your hostname manually
<Stele> <bl3ssing> ok here goes Im entering root.... #*$7er##$&#$ NO CARRIER
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> heheheheh
* kkathman guesses the ages of Stele and bl3ssing and sends to nalioth for the lottery
<Stele> LOL
<Stele> never thought about that
<Stele> the NO CARRIER reference kinda dates me :)
<Stele> ok i cant get this damned X server to shut off so I can run the nv installer
<Stele> I'm hitting Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and the desktop just starts back up again
<booner> Stele: /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Stele> THANK YOU!!
<booner> (as sudo of course ;-)
<Stele> aw shit I did it as roo.#&$^#*@#@IW(*W NO CARRIER
<booner> lol
<Stele> ok NOW i need to make gcc 3.4 my active compiler
* kkathman posts a sign outside #kubuntu You must be THIS high to enter the channel
<Stele> so the nv installer will be happy
<beefsprocket> just waiting for: Stele has quit ("b0rked!)
<beefsprocket> o_0
<booner> Stele: CC=gcc-3.4 sudo  sh nvidia....
<Stele> woohoo!
<Stele> sweet! works!
<booner> mai oui!
<icewt> i wonder what could cause new programs not being added to the kde menu
<beefsprocket> now let me guess, Stele, you wants composite and all the jazz next right>
<beefsprocket> ?
<kkathman> icewt: not all installs put entries in the kde menu..but you can use the menu editor to put them there
<Stele> er...?
<Stele> i do want to restart kde if thats what you mean :)
<booner> Stele: /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Stele> what is "composite"?
<booner> Stele: and don't forget to edit your xorg.conf first
<Stele> i did
<l3m> Stele: it's a technique which allows dropshadows and apple osx-like effects and transparency and stuff
* beefsprocket reels in frantically, Stele took the bait
<kkathman> lol
<l3m> Stele: but it's incredibly slow in X atm
<Stele> no thanks
<Stele> i dont need no eye candy
<Stele> new driver seems to be working
<Stele> but, i see I can't seem to pick 1920x1200
<beefsprocket> try an opengl game
<Stele> not in the display res menu - but i added it to xorg.cong
<Stele> conf
<Stele> i tried an ogl screen saver
<booner> does your monitor actually support that?
<Stele> yeah
<Stele> not sure if Im getting accelerated ogl
<Stele> do i need to reboot?
<Stele> or should restarting kdm be enough?
<booner> and you've specified the correct refresh rates in xorg.conf for your monitor
<beefsprocket> if the opengl screensaver worked then you are good
<booner> Stele: glxinfo
<Stele> the flag one is VERY slow
<Stele> oh yeah glxinfo looks good
<Stele> all the extensions are there
<booner> look for the direct rendering line, and also the "renderer" line
<Stele> looks like OGL version 76.76, which is right
<beefsprocket> try making 1920x1200 the default in your display section
<Stele> there is a 7800GT in here
<bl3ssing> what a bad thing ... not to be able to run the adept program
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> only as a simple user, but not as a root.
<bl3ssing> :-(
<Stele> but you only need to enter the password ONCE to make it "root"
<Stele> jeez
<Stele> beef - 1920x1200 isnt showing up in the list of supported formats
<beefsprocket> bl3ssing: if you needed to do it that badly as root, you'd know how to do it as root
<booner> Stele: i'm afraid there is a problem..
<booner> Stele: i'm going to need you to send me that video card
<Stele> heh
<booner> ;-)
<Stele> i think you want the monitor more
<Stele> its a dell 2405FPW
<Stele> a freaking awesome
<beefsprocket> was just going to say judging by that res
<bl3ssing> I'll get some rest now ... since I'm very tired. maybe later I'll try again ... a blessed day for everyone.
<booner> nah.. i care more about video cards for my work
<Stele> me too actually
<Stele> i have a Quadro FX 3600 in my PC
<Stele> i think im going to swap them - the 7800 might be faster for games
<booner> of course sweet monitors aren't bad either.. so why don't you just send me both ;-)
<Stele> ok is there another way to get it to show me 1920x1200?
<icewt> kkathman: i know, but i also know that the applications that i have installed should have been added to the kde menu. also no - i can't add them there manually. when i edit the menu in kmenueditor everything seems to go just fine, saving seems to happen, but the menu doesn't change
<beefsprocket> so the refresh rate is in your monitor section in xorg.conf right?
<Stele> there is NOTHING about rates in xorg.conf
<Stele> hold on
<Stele> i might have a typo
<beefsprocket> ok, you need the specs for that monitor to get the horizontal sync and vertical refresh rates
<kkathman> icewt: hmm...well if they arent updating the K-menu, and you know they should, it might be a bug.. But I've added things to my K-menu with no problems.
<icewt> kkathman: so have i. it used to work, but it doesn't work anymore
<Stele> i had 1900x1200 in the file
<Stele> not 1920x1200
<Stele> whoops
<Stele> <sheepish grin>
<Stele> THAT was it :)
<beefsprocket> right
<Stele> mmm, tasty
<Stele> well, since you guys have been so helpful... :)
<beefsprocket> which, quake 4 at 500fps?
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> xcfg is probably to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Stele> no, just the desktop running in full accelerated gloryu
<Stele> this machine is in DHCP
<beefsprocket> there's always that
<Stele> how can I have it talk to my DNS server so I can talk to it from my PC by name?
<Stele> in other words, i want to avoid using the dynamic IP to ssh into it
<kkathman> icewt: I just tried again, and was able to successfully add an app to my kmenu. You may need to do that Adept update to fix those admin things, if you have not already done so.
<icewt> kkathman: i have updated everything i can, and i prefer apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<kkathman> icewt: thats fine, Im just saying that there was an admin fix a bit back, that fixed alot of these system update things
<icewt> kkathman: yeah, entering admin mode works fine now, but at some point this thing got broken :/
<kkathman> hmm
<icewt> i've seen someone complaining about the same problem here, but i don't think he got a solution to it either
<DjDarkman> hy ,i have an apache2 server running on my pc but i want php5 to run two ,how can i do that?
<beefsprocket> apt-get install php5
<beefsprocket> can anyone point me to a good howto for forwarding an xsession over ssh?
<DjDarkman> and how do i activate it?
<beefsprocket> try creating a file called phpinfo.php in your /var/www directory (if you haven't changed it fromthe default)
<beefsprocket> put <? phpinfo(); ?> into the file and then browse to it
<beefsprocket> as in, http://localhost/phpinfo.php
<DjDarkman> k t10x
<kkathman> DjDarkman: I used xampp and php5 works great as well as php4
<Stele> any ssh gurus here?
<booner> beefsprocket: ssh -X ?
<Stele> i've copied by authorized_hosts and such files over to the new machine
<Stele> but i cant ssh into it without entering my password
<booner> or add the ForwardX11 to your ssh config file
<beefsprocket> I added the forward bit, do I just append the -X when logging in?
<booner> beefsprocket: if you have the forwarded bit in your config file, it should "just happen"
<robotgeek> beefsprocket: the -X is for X11 forwarding
<booner> Stele: i think authorized_keys2 is what you are looking for, not authored_hosts
<DjDarkman> You don't have permission to access /phpinfo.php on this server. ,what does this mean?
<beefsprocket> I figured as much, all I get is a new cmd line in the same terminal
<snoogert> hi, i'm unable to download source by synaptic (i've already added the deb-src in sources.list), how can i do?
<beefsprocket> DjDarkman: trying to create the file or browse it?
<DjDarkman> to browse it
<rikva> !skype
<ubotu> hmm... skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<Stele> im using protocol 1 from my client machine
<robotgeek> snoogert: apt-get source <package>
<Stele> im guessing i need to do something different to enable v1 on the new machine
<booner> Stele: should use dsa
<beefsprocket> DjDarkman: that's strange, can anyone shed any light on the problem?
<Stele> yeah i know
<Stele> but i hate messing with this stuff
<booner> Stele: ssh-keygen -t dsa
<Stele> and my current setup works
<snoogert> robotgeek: ok, thanks...
<booner> Stele: then copy the line from your .ssh/id_dsa.pub to your .ssh/authorized_keys2 on the remote host
<StR> hi there... anyone with problems connecting to MSN?  I tried with kopete, amsn, gaim.. but nothing
<beefsprocket> booner: no go after /etc/init.d/ssh force-reload and editing the config file
<Stele> yay works!
<Stele> thanks booner
<booner> beefsprocket: do you control both machines?
<beefsprocket> indeed
<booner> beefsprocket: its possible the remote machine has it disabled globally or something
<kkathman> StR: nope
<booner> Stele: np
<beefsprocket> i edited the main ssh_config file
<booner> beefsprocket: and if you use -X does it make a difference?
<beefsprocket> as well as the sshd_config file
<beefsprocket> yeah tried it
<booner> does the xforwarding work just sshing to your local machine?
<beefsprocket> wait, do I need x running first?
<booner> lol probably
<booner> for me "ssh -X localhost" forwards X, but "ssh -x localhost" doesn't (as expected)
<beefsprocket> nope, no go
<snoogert> and another thing, i've make my repository, but when i downloaad a deb package, i've got this error message "NOT AUTHENTICATED", how can i do for fix it?
<booner> you are running ssh from an xterm or something  right?
<beefsprocket> strange though, echo $DISPLAY shows localhost:11.0
<beefsprocket> yeah, konsole
<robotgeek> snoogert: you need gpg stuff, wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<booner> that looks like a forwarded X then
<booner> beefsprocket: how are you testing it?
<booner> just run a very simple X program like xeyes or glxinfo or something
<beefsprocket> ssh -X -l user 0.0.0.0
<beefsprocket> lets me login and everything
<booner> what about "ssh -X localhost" (exactly like that)
<snoogert> robotgeek: i read it now, thanks again...
<beefsprocket> ok, hang on, got it -- forgot to remove the # in sshd_config
<beefsprocket> damn comments
<booner> heh
<robotgeek> snoogert: kk
<beefsprocket> so vncviewer is only about themost awesome thing ever!
<Stele> yeah vnc is cool
<snoogert> robotgeek: what's mean kk?
<robotgeek> okay
<Stele> if you can somehow explain to your parents how to open a port on their modem so you can use it to help them fix their damned computer!!
<beefsprocket> you could always use metasploit and openit yourself ;)
<snoogert> robotgeek: oh, ok :)
<beefsprocket> "both fetchall and keep on in daemon mode is a mistake!" when running fetchmail
<beefsprocket> what is the mistake and how do I fix it?
<snoogert> robotgeek: sorry, but i'm unable to find nothing about gpg stuff here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources :-(
<robotgeek> snoogert: hmm, not sure about that. sorry
<snoogert> robotgeek: don't worry... thanks...
<robotgeek> beefsprocket: get rid of both, and keep 'options keep'
<beefsprocket> right, just found a post on the debian mailing list that said as much, thanks
<beefsprocket> i needed fetchall as it was the first time running fetchmail, but had keep on as well
<beefsprocket> works fine for manual polling, just not n daemon mode
<beefsprocket> again, thanks
<robotgeek> beefsprocket: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4712 here's mine if you need it
<beefsprocket> looks almost identical to mine
<robotgeek> beefsprocket: it will, if we followed the same guides :)
<beefsprocket> ;)
<beefsprocket> I'm using dovecot and exim4, any idea how to have nested imap folders?
<beefsprocket> it looks like dovecot doesn't like them, but I'm sure it is possibl
<robotgeek> ah, you got me there. i've no idea what you are talking about :)
<beefsprocket> ah,no worries. I just hate having folders (in thunderbird, outlook etc.) without  a tree structure
<Stele> is there a command to switch the gcc environment completely over to gcc-3.4?
<Stele> so that makefiles that use g++ will get the right compiler?
<booner> not a good one that in know of
<booner> the best i know is to change the symlinks
<Stele> argh
<beefsprocket> what about uninstalling gcc4.0?
<booner> Stele: i've got a script to do it if you want
<Stele> nah it's ok
<booner> distros really need to start making a gcc_select command like the macs have
<Stele> yeah - thats what i was thinking of!
<Stele> i have a Mac too
<Stele> thought there was a nice command like that
<Stele> oh well, I'll try gcc4 on my app
<booner> Stele: i've wrote a gcc_select script if you want it
<Stele> sure - can you email it to me?
<Stele> i dont have DCC set up
<booner> how about i nopaste it
<Stele> oh, sure
<beefsprocket> oh goody, url?
<Stele> what is nopaste
<nalioth> Stele: add a line to your ~/.bashrc                   "CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4"        <enter> " export CC"
<Stele> g++ looks at CC?
<Stele> that sounds easy enough
<booner> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/434433
<booner> Stele: ^^
<Stele> thats cool
<Stele> but if "g++" uses the "CC" env var, thats better
<Stele> since I'd like to try the intel icc compiler too
<booner> i think g++ might use another one
<Stele> according to nalioth, it must
<robin_> test
<booner> it might be CPP
<booner> or something
<nalioth> try it this way and see. iirc, all of it follows the CC variable
<booner> possibly.. i haven't tested it myself.. i'm only using gcc at the moment
<beefsprocket> later all
<sanitarium> hey
<nalioth> sanitarium: ask your questions, someone will see them and answer
<sanitarium> can some tell me how to install a program please?
<sanitarium> i am a linux noob :(
<sanitarium> I have downloaded firefox
<sanitarium> and I click the exectualbe, and then nothing happens
<l3m> sanitarium: you don't have to download firefox from a website to use it
<l3m> sanitarium: use apt-get !
<sanitarium> apt-get?
<l3m> sanitarium: sudo apt-get install firefox 
<sanitarium> kk
<sanitarium> ty
<l3m> ;)
<sanitarium> BTW, what KDE version is kubuntu running?
<l3m> 3.4, with 3.5rc1 available for brave people ;)
<l3m> !kde35
<ubotu> l3m: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<l3m> !kde3.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<sanitarium> ty
<sanitarium> can I type in sudo apt-get install *any program*?
<Fillado> pretty much
<sanitarium> haha, cool
<sanitarium> thanks very much
<sanitarium> :D
<sanitarium> after installing firefox through that. where id the program located?
<Fillado> usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<sanitarium> got it :D
<l3m> sanitarium: just type "alt-f2" then mozilla-firefox ;)
<sanitarium>  sudo apt-get install wine doesn't work
<sanitarium> :(
<Fillado> you need to get the repository
<l3m> !multiverse
<ubotu> repositories is, like, totally, How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<Fillado> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Fillado> once you've done that with everything you want, open up "sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list", and paste it in
<sanitarium> ty
<sanitarium> BTW, what is that program for KDE-look called?
<Fillado> ?
<sanitarium> you know http://www.kde-look.org
<sanitarium> ?
<l3m> sanitarium: what program for kde? 
<sanitarium> kde-look
<l3m> sanitarium: there are 1000s of programs for kde 
<sanitarium> it is a theme program
<l3m> that's a website
<sanitarium> yeah
<l3m> ah
<sanitarium> the program to install the themes though
<l3m> sanitarium: systemsettings
<sanitarium> yeah, but I tought you need that program?
<l3m> sanitarium: you can install additional styles with apt-get 
<sanitarium> ah :D
<damnhil> how do i query the content of a package?
<nalioth> damnhil: in a terminal, "apt-cache show $pkgname"
<gideon> hi
<sanitarium> apt-get inslast question, for now
<sanitarium> *last question....for now
<sanitarium> you know the server thing?
<sanitarium> Do I use my IP address to access that?
<michael> nabend
<jjesse> wow re-instlalled kubuntu breezy last night and on an installation of two programs adept has processor pegged at 95% for over 10 minutes
<jjesse> should i just wait for it to finish?
<nalioth> jjesse: you may kill it
<Ayiden> Could someone give me a copy of a "working" address for the ubuntu breezy multiverse repository... I have been looking everywhere.. the ones that came with kubuntu didnt work and none others I have tried work... Im not getting this.
<jjesse> nalioth: i shouldn't wait for it to finish installing?
<Ayiden> All the other repositories work fine though
<Ayiden> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, totally, How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<Ayiden> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nalioth> jjesse: i suspect it is hung, if you hae no network activity
<robin_> Ayiden: multiverse with the kubuntu repositories works for me.
<sanitarium> back
<sanitarium> what whould i type to get wine?
<jjesse> hmm anyone install citrix client on breezy kubuntu
<sanitarium> you know, apt-get install wine?
<jjesse> found the information in the forum but it is not working correctly
<Ayiden> robin_: Thanks.. Im going to try another address I must of messed u the origional somehow then
<Ayiden> up*
<Ayiden> also is there a breezy-extras repository or only hoary?
<jjesse> errror loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3  (where do i find this library)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sanitarium about wine
<nalioth> Ayiden: not yet
<_goldbrick_> KDE is pretty
<sanitarium> ty
<Ayiden> nalioth: alright thanks.. is it safe to use the hoary extra's in breezy or are some things to out of date?
<nalioth> Ayiden: backports and extras have never been advised by those in the know
<Ayiden> I only use them for a few packages and then I comment them out so I dont accidentally screw things up *(lol)
<nalioth> Ayiden: very smart
<Ayiden> as always things like that come from first learning the hard way...
* nalioth always prefers learning from other peopls experiences
<Ayiden> way, now I listen and ask alot
<Ayiden> yeah*
<Ayiden> but it do do some good.. I figured out alot of ways to fix alot of things
<Ayiden> did* wow, I really need to watch my typing
<jjesse> whats the program to run again to make kapapult aware of recently installed programs?
<l3m> is there a way to "autotag" a whole directory full of mp3's ? 
<Spudchat> hi im using breezy and am trying to setup a vnc server
<bayer> can you tell me _where_ in kubuntu i have to place the adobe driver files so the "export drivers" dialog can find them?
<v-dogg> does linux/kde has a good "mp3 library" software like iTunes?
<nalioth> l3m: using easytag?
<l3m> thanks
<nalioth> v-dogg: try juk
<Spudchat> and i cant figure out which package i need...vino is installed but will that work?
<l3m> v-dogg: amarok
<l3m> v-dogg: amarok is great!
<apokryphos> JuK has better tagging powers :P
<gupta> Any way to shutdown from the konsole and save the session as well?
<l3m> nalioth: i was hoping for a utility that uses musicbrainz or something like that, which works automagically
<nalioth> l3m: search sourceforge.net or freshmeat.net
<l3m> apokryphos: yes but amarok is the better music player imho ..
<apokryphos> l3m: considering the user asked for a tagger ;-)
<sanitarium> anyone know about the server that comes with kubuntu?
<nalioth> l3m: look at libtunepimp
<apokryphos> gupta: look around in dcop
<gupta> k apokryphos
<l3m> sanitarium: server? what kind of server do you mean?
<l3m> k thanks
<sanitarium> the server that comes with kubuntu, web server i think it is
<l3m> !apache2
<ubotu> l3m: I don't know, could you explain it?
<l3m> !apache
<ubotu> [apache]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<sanitarium> if you right clcik on the kicker, then go to add to panel, then go to applet, then public file server
<l3m> sanitarium: ah, that's just a tiny applet
<sanitarium> does it work?
<l3m> sanitarium: to allow easy filesharing in a local net
<l3m> sanitarium: sure
<sanitarium> do you know how I access it?
<sanitarium> (well, other people)
<l3m> it's not p2p
<l3m> it only allows other people to download files from the person who runs the server applet
<l3m> if you want p2p, have a look at ktorrent
<sanitarium> No, i want webserver
<sanitarium> lol
<l3m> !apache
<ubotu> methinks apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<l3m> apache is a good webserver
<sanitarium> yeah
<sanitarium> but hard to configure
<ethanfel> re :)
<ethanfel> marche bien l'hibernate^^
<sanitarium> whats the name of a good video player?
<l3m> mplayer
<l3m> kmplayer
<Tm_T> kmplayer is good
<Tm_T> in svn ;)
* l3m likes mplayer-nogui 
<kkathman> sanitarium: totem is pretty good with xine
<Spudchat> allright i installed vncserver and viewer and am able to connect to the windows machine but the windows machine cant connect back to me
<Spudchat> any ideas?
<l3m> Spudchat: vncserver doesn't run on your linux box?
<l3m> start it using the /etc/init.d/ startscript
<Spudchat> it is running right now
<Spudchat> but my moms windows machine isnt able to connect to it..it says host not found
<hussam> Is it possible to hibernate a Kubuntu Desktop like in windows? 
<hussam> that's a desktop and not a laptop
<kkathman> hi there hussam :)
<hussam> hey kkathman. what's up/
<hussam> ?
* olwin installation kubuntu sAway at the moment
<kkathman> hussam: this might help you:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-65069.html
<hussam> ok thanks. I'll take a look at that
<kkathman> hussam: you have to read down the thread a little
<slow-motion> hallo
<l3m> hi
<hussam> kkathman: yeah, I'm reading the whole thing
<tR0uBl3> hi all
<Massacration> hi everyone
<jpatrick> Massacration: hello
<Massacration> does anybody knows how to optimize my kubuntu to use less memory? its using 90 % of my ram
<Massacration> I have 384 mb ram
<Massacration> hi jpatrick could u help me with this problem?
<kkathman> Massacration: thats a bit low for KDE, but KDE tends to expand to use memory when its available
<Massacration> anda how do I make it use less memory?
<kkathman> Massacration: you can check ksysguard, and see some things that are taking memory and close those...especially email apps and browsers
<kkathman> Massacration: for instance, I have 1GB of memory and KDE uses about 80% of it unless I run other things, then it shuttles memory in and out from swap
<kkathman> so thats relatively normal
<Massacration> So KDE is really a memory eater
<Massacration> CAnt I disable something to make it use less memory
<Massacration> ?
<Knowerrors> change color range to 16 bit from 24
<kkathman> Massacration: you could...thats why I suggested looking at ksysguard, and its running processes
<Knowerrors> turn off all animations and effects
<Knowerrors> turn off drop shadows and transparencies
<kkathman> actually that doesnt really help memory,  but does affect performance
<Massacration> Ie already looked at ksysguard but its only running the kde processs
<kkathman> the only one?
<_francesco>  possibile aggiornare ubuntu dalla versione 5.04
<kkathman> that cant be right
<_francesco> alla versione 5.10
<Massacration> no
<_francesco> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<Massacration> a lot of them
<Massacration> kded
<Knowerrors> web desktop... doesn't that use alot of memory?
<Massacration> kedeinit
<kkathman> Massacration:  just sort the list and see the things that take alot of memory... some you can kill others you cant of course :)
<Massacration> kdesktop
<Massacration> kdesu
<Massacration> kdm
<Massacration> kicker
<Massacration> kio_file
<kkathman> those are all mandatory
<Massacration> kio_uiserver
<kkathman> yah
<Massacration> can I kill any of those?
<Massacration> ksmserver
<murray> urm, my task bar appears to be broken
<kkathman> Massacration: click the top column titled Vm Size
<kkathman> that will order
<murray> when I start an application (konsole, firefox, thunderbird, etc)
<murray> it fails to show up in the task bar at all
<Massacration> ok it has ordered
<murray> I've tried adjusting the settings (right click.. on taskbar)
<picca> i am currently using opensuse, but must admit i like what i read about kubuntu.  one of things i don't like about suse is that there is duplication of software applications, e.g. two setup tools (yast/kde control).  Does kubunutu remove such duplication
<murray> and change the options about groups apps, and showing icons from all desktops
<murray> but nada
<murray> any idea?
<kkathman> oops
<Knowerrors> murray: do you have "show only minimized windows" checked?
<murray> Knowerrors> nope
<murray> tried that
<murray> I've also rebooted and /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<murray> problem persists
<murray> I can scroll through open apps using Alt-Tab fine
<Knowerrors> murray: try right click on panel, panel menu, add to panel, applet, taskbar
<murray> ahh, bingo.  thank you
<murray> I wonder why it went away
<Knowerrors> no prob, its too easy to remove stuff from the K panel quickly without confirmation
<Knowerrors> you probably were right clicking on it to do something else
<Knowerrors> btw, a much better taskbar that is fast and good performance is kasbar, very nice and has live thumbnail previews of your windows
<murray> okay, any idea how I switch from whatever the kde default is to kasbar?
<murray> and while I'm here, has anyone come across the kde equivalent of that thing on osX that lets you see all your desktops on one screen
<kkathman> murray: http://xmelegance.org/kasbar/
<murray> with all the windows from each desktop kinda shrunk down
<kkathman> murray: I know that exists, but dont know the name of the package
<Kibou> kompose
<murray> oh, this is just too much fun
<Knowerrors> murray: you can download kasbar from atp-get
<kkathman> yah thats it
<kkathman> thanx Kibou :)
<Knowerrors> or aptitude, or synaptic
<murray> kubuntu is just so mind boggingly fantastic
<Kibou> :)
<murray> and thank you for your help :)
<Knowerrors> actually no you cant get it from repos, I forgot how I got it
<Riddell> ** flight-1 testers please http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051118.2/
<Knowerrors> murray: if you want more cool stuff for kde, go to kde-look.org
<Knowerrors> and browse around kde improvements
<murray> okay, ta
<crimsun> Riddell: will take about 40 mins to download, but I'm on it
<Riddell> crimsun: wonderful
<murray> btw: seeing as you are ticking off things so quickly...
<murray> ...and good widescreen wallpapers?
<murray>  :)
<Knowerrors> you can find kasbar there, as well as kooldock and smoothdock
<Riddell> crimsun: what arch?
<crimsun> i386
<Knowerrors> xinerama I think is what you want, haven't used it myself though murray 
<Riddell> cool
<murray> hmm: kompose: ERROR: Communication problem with kompose, it probably crashed
<Knowerrors> what gave you that error?
<murray> I ran kompose from the command line as root
<murray> now, rerunning as either root or regular user returns that error
<murray> it crashed when I first ran it as root
<Knowerrors> go to K menu > utilities
<Knowerrors> thats where I have a Kompose icon to launch it myself
<murray> doh, ta
<hussam> this is in the xorg log: Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<Knowerrors> check out Kxdocker too.. that one you can download from ubuntu repositories
<hussam> what does it mean?
<hussam> what could that error mean?
<Knowerrors> something to do with power management
<hussam> should I ignore it?
<Knowerrors> don't know, if everything seems to be loaded and running fine, yeah
<Knowerrors> did you change anything with the kernel or install/remove anything recently?
<hussam> yeah. evrything is working fine. No, I didn't change anything since I upgraded to breezy
<Knowerrors> murray: I believe Kasbar already comes with Kubuntu as part of KDE
<murray> yup, got kasbar
<murray> kompose rocks too
<Knowerrors> just go to panel menu, add to panel, panel
<murray> fun fun fun
<Knowerrors> I unchecked show clock and show load boxes for Kasbar, kind of redundant if you have kicker
<babechoufabrice> salut
<babechoufabrice> c quoi ce program lol mdr
<jpatrick> babechoufabrice: #kubuntu-fr
<babechoufabrice> oui
<arthurb> Hi, I installed sun's JDK using java-package, it installed fine I think but "java -version" keeps referring to gcj
<babechoufabrice> sorry me i m french
<babechoufabrice> i m noob
<arthurb> oh my, French suck so much at foreign languages...
<ganymed> hello.
<jpatrick> ganymed: lo
<ganymed> ?... do you mean the moon or is this some special abreviation?
<jpatrick> ganymed: it meant hello
<arthurb> Hi, do you know where I could find a repositery with xorg 6.9 or 7.0 for kubuntu ?
<ganymed> abbreviation
<ganymed> i have serious performance issues on my pentium m 1800MHz... kde is somehow "sticky" (in comparison to the worse looking, but better reacting winxp, for example)
<bl3ssing> which's the best mp3 player for kubuntu?
<bl3ssing> pls?
<ganymed> any ideas...?
<bl3ssing> winxp will react for 1 month in a quickly way, than it will get crash ... itself. not the same for kde ...
<bl3ssing> ;)
<bl3ssing> that's for sure
<bl3ssing> I got pentium m 1800 mhz too ... and ... it iw super great with kubuntu
<jjesse> bl3ssing: i have a winxp pro box that has run since xp has come out w/o any blue screens or other issues only reboots are for patches :)
<pekka> hi. please tell a newbie which logs to follow or where can i find an understandable how-to to configure sound in kubuntu
<bl3ssing> you don't need to configure your sound in kubuntu cause it is doing by itself ...
<bl3ssing> jjesse ... how can I type a red message with the nick destination?
<mianos> de.archive.ubuntu.com 
<mianos> ^^^ is it down=?
<Japsu> pekka: if it doesn't work out of the box, there's obviously something wrong :/
<pekka> my problem is for example that i can't play audio-cd's with kscd or amarok. when i put in a cd, kscd starts and plays the cd, but with no sound :-(
<bl3ssing> i see
<bl3ssing> there's another problem here
<pekka> i guess i have problems with those sound-engines
<bl3ssing> you're having pbs with some plugins
<jjesse> bl3ssing: konverstation can highlight messages that involve you in it
<jjesse> bl3ssing: when you type my nick in a message it shows up red for me
<bl3ssing> ok, i see jjesse.
<bl3ssing> thanks.
<jjesse> np
<bl3ssing> pekka ... you need to do something
<bl3ssing> try to check your system seetings sound ..
<bl3ssing> and ... test that sound ...
<bl3ssing> if you'll hear any sound, than the pb. is not to the sound engine, but ... to the plugins
<bl3ssing> I have the same pbs and now I'm looking to fix it ...
<pekka> ok. i hear system sounds (not the bell, but sounds) in system settings when i "configure" the sound system. thats ok
<bl3ssing> great
<bl3ssing> than ... why are you crying about the sound engine?
<bl3ssing> you'll need some plugins ... and I'm looking right now for them.
<bl3ssing> pekka if you'll be a little bit patient, I'll tell to you what I'll find, ok 
<murray> thanks for all your help people :)
<pekka> ok, i'll wait for that bl3... thanks
<bl3ssing> pekka np, anytime.
<bl3ssing> ;)
<cryptom> Hi, is there a way to get licq 1.3.2 (instead of just 1.3.0)?
<ToyMan2> hi all
<ToyMan2> is there anything to upgrading from hoary to breezy besides repointing the deb repositories?
<ToyMan2> any known problems or 'gotchas'?
<ganymed> ok. this does not solve my problem... my whole kubuntu system is slow... on a pentium m 1800MHz!
<ToyMan2> ganymed, run top in a term and see what is eating cycles
<nalioth> ToyMan2: not unless you've used non ubuntu repos in hoary
<ToyMan2> hmm. I used some...
<ToyMan2> I'll have to weed them out and figure which apps got touched
<ganymed> which column?
<ganymed> which column in top is important?
<ToyMan2> %cpu
<ToyMan2> and %mem
<ganymed> 1.7 is not that much, is it (for xorg, this is the biggest value)
<ganymed> ok. have to eat sth. i'll come back later. thanks. cu
* _snake walks in
<pekka> welll.... anyone interested in helping with newbies sound problems ?
<snake__> Would I could :(
<pekka> thanks snake :-) thats all right
<snake__> *sigh* I set everything up, now I have nothing to do
<snake__> lol
<pekka> hooray! my man ... bl3ssing has arrived :-)
<bl3ssing> pekka ... I had to restart my computer
<bl3ssing> welll ... pekka ... i'll give you a big advice
<pekka> how do you make those private (iguess) messages)
<snake__> Hey anyone know why I don't get sound with flash?? (It's a problem thats known, but I can't find a fix)
<bl3ssing> run your Adept program ... and ... try  to install all the plugins for the playing files, ok?
<bl3ssing> understood?
<bl3ssing> snake__ maybe because you need to update your macromedia flash for linux.
<pekka> yes, i can understand that. anything else?
<bl3ssing> nothing more for now ... but maybe later. MAYBE!?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<snake__> bl3ssing: I'm on 5.10 and using latest flash of the site
<kkathman> snake__: dont listent to that thats bunk :)
<pekka> haha :-) ok, i'll try that. thank you for now bl3 :-)
<kkathman> you dont want to install everything for playing files..thats not the right approach
<kkathman> just in case you were thinking of doing that :)
<snake__> kkathman: What do you suggest?
<bl3ssing> it is ok. kkathman ... anyting I don't know? ;) pekka'll install some plugins ... and they're not very huge files ...
<kkathman> shhh
<bl3ssing> I think it is the best to take all of them and you'll never have any pb.s about the sound plugins
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> thats silly
<kkathman> and it leads to bloat
<bl3ssing> ok kkathman ... 
<bl3ssing> well ... you don't have a lots of them ... but how can we find the right plugin?
<bl3ssing> ;)
<jjesse> how do i set kubuntu so it always boots to the command prompt instead of starting up X
<chx> hi
<Ouaaaahhh> hi
<kkathman> jjesse: you could change your inittab from id:x  to id: 1 i guess
<snake__> FLASH PROBLEM FIXED!!
<pekka> i'm listening ..... what do you kkathman mean with "thats silly ... to install all the possible plug-ins " does it lead into "overlapping" plug-ins or something like that?
<kkathman> snake__: good
<jjesse> is that a file i would edit or is there a program in kde that allows me to do it
<bl3ssing> great snake__ 
<chx> I have something on my taskbar it calls itself 'HTTP Cache cleaner' it's icon is a spinning hourglass and made my KDE cursor bouncing _extremely_ irritating, can't  find the ps it belongs to and it does not stop :(
<kkathman> jjesse: not really in kde per se
<jjesse> kkathman: is there a file i should edit?
<kkathman> jjesse: its a file.. /etc/inittab   you should change the line id:5:initdefault   to   id:3:initdefault typically
<kkathman> that will cause your system to boot to the command line, if thats what you want
<chx> phew it stopped.
<kkathman> jjesse: but why do you want to boot to the command line?
<sanitarium> hey
<sanitarium> how do I uninstall a program
<jjesse> kkathman: its a kubuntu install that i'm using on a slow box and want to use it a partial server/partial test system
<sanitarium> the orogram is apache2
<jjesse> sanitarium: use adept
<l3m> apt-get remove <name> 
<bl3ssing> sanitarium: use adept ...
<bl3ssing> it is the best.
<sanitarium> aaahh, remove
<sanitarium> i was using uninstall
<sanitarium> ty
<bl3ssing> the same
<l3m> apt-get remove --purge <name> to delete configs as well
<bl3ssing> but ... you can use the aptitude ... and at the installed pakages you cen uninstall them.
<bl3ssing> they will be removed automatically
<kkathman> jjesse:  ahh ok
<bl3ssing> hello l3m
<bl3ssing> how're you?
<pekka> sanitarium: i prefere "synaptic" its very easy to understand, even to a newbie like i am :-)
<kkathman> watch out for using aptitude, there are bugs in it
<bl3ssing> do you know that I'm a very good in linux. LOL ... and I got only some day since I've just installed my kubuntu. It is so good ... I like it.
<kkathman> best to stick with apt-get :)
<bl3ssing> you're right kkathman ...
<l3m> hi bl3ssing .. fine thx ;)
<bl3ssing> I've just tried to install packages and ... to keep them and the bug has just arrived. :-(
<kkathman> gee dont break your arm patting yourself on the back bl3ssing :)
<l3m> bl3ssing: you?
<bl3ssing> I tought maybe my computer is bad but not ... :-) it is the adept.
<bl3ssing> where can I send this bug ...? does anyone knows? cause next time, I won't forgive that one who failed in programming. Heheheh ...
<bl3ssing> l3m ... thanks to the Lord, I'm ok. :-)
<l3m> bl3ssing: what exactly doesn't work? 
<kkathman> how old are you bl3ssing :)
<kkathman> lol
<pekka> kkathman: i'm not a registered member in #kubuntu (yet) so i couldn't leave a message to you in private.
<kkathman> you could get the source and program it yourself :)
* l3m is really impressed with amarok. it was evolved a lot in the last year!
<pekka> so i'll ask it here in public :-)
<kkathman> pekka ok
<pekka> if i may ?
<kkathman> questions arent asked to a particular person, pekka,  just to the channel in general, then anyone can answer
<l3m> pekka: /msg nickserv help <- shows you how to register 
<l3m> bl3ssing: what bug were you referring to? can you describe the problem more exactly' 
<pekka> you told bl3ssing that his advice to "use adept and install all the possible sound-plug-ins-available was silly. why is that?
<snake__> Hey does anyone elses "media:/" address only show the floppy drive??
<pekka> will that lead to more serious problems?
<kkathman> pekka:  because its best to analyze what the issue is, and install the specific solution, rather than just taking a slam approach and installing more than you need
<gupta> Does it matter if a service like alsa-utils, dns-clean start in rcS or rc2 ? 
<kkathman> thats why Linux is what it is, and not Windows
<bl3ssing> l3m ... you know, I'm trying to listen to an mp3 file. I thought getting to the Adept and trying to install any playing plugins will fix my problems. Than ... this Adept, while I was trying to install/keep things, it has been crashed itself but not only, my computer too. I had to force the Adept to be closed.
<l3m> uuh sounds bad
<l3m> did you check that you have enough space left on your hd? 
<bl3ssing> pekka ... I have never said this. it was the kkathman guy 
<bl3ssing> LOL
<bl3ssing> oh ... there's a lots of space for my computer
<l3m> gupta: DON'T play with the services unless you know what you're doing
<bl3ssing> I've instaled my kubuntu on a 12 gb partition
<gupta> l3m i already did :( 
<kkathman> pekka installing more than you need, wont necessarily lead to crashes, but could degrade performance
<l3m> bl3ssing: hmm maybe just use "apt-get" from command line, or use synaptic
<l3m> adept is nice but evil ( gtk and so ;) ) hrhr
<gupta> I read the Howto
<federico_lu> Hello channel! My KMenu is not being updated after installing applications through adept! Is there a way to fix this? I can't think of anything I should have done to break it :(
<bl3ssing> pekka ... read very well what I'm saying and do not make me guilty by anything anybody's saying ... :-) Kidding ... but ... please, pay attention to what I'm saying, ok? :-)
<jpatrick> l3m: Adept is GTK???
<l3m> isn't it?
<bl3ssing> l3m ... thanks for those advices.
<bl3ssing> now it seems that it is working.
<arthurb> Hi, when i plug a usb key it is mounted automatically in /media/volumename but konq tries to open media:/sda1
<kkathman> federico_lu: not all applications install to the menu... you can use the menu editor to update your menu
<pekka> i can understandd that kkathman, very well. i think i have problems according to that right this moment :-D
<bl3ssing> if youw ant to install more packages, than .. that adept will crash.
<bl3ssing> :-(
<jpatrick> l3m: it's KDE
<l3m> jpatrick: isn't it? at least it looks ugly on my box
<l3m> jpatrick: not like kde apps
<kkathman> I've not personally had problems with adept for updating
<l3m> jpatrick: and it doesn't respect the mac-osx-menubar like kde apps
<jpatrick> l3m: that's coz it's using root :P
<l3m> d'oh
<kkathman> but everyone's system is different
* l3m flushes
<l3m> hehe
<arthurb> Hi, when i plug a usb key it is mounted automatically in /media/volumename but konq tries to open media:/sda1
<l3m> thanks jpatrick
<l3m> didn't know
<federico_lu> kkathman: I know this, but applications like The Gimp for example did on previous installations, now it won't. And really no entries are made to the menu anymore. They also show not up in the Menu Editor, and changes I do there, aren't saved (when I close and reopen the Menu Editor, changes are gone)
<jpatrick> l3m: welcome
<kkathman> federico_lu: it may have changed, also be sure that you have updated with Adept to get the Admin fixes.
<federico_lu> kkathman: which admin fixes?
<Hentai^XP> Hello
<gupta> Anyplace that shows the default runlevel status of each service?
<bl3ssing> Hentai^XP: follow my kubuntu. Just forget about the XP
<bl3ssing> :-)
<pekka> a public apology: im sorry bl3ssing :-) i didn't want to imply that your advices would cause me more trouble. i guess  it's   me that misunderstood  your and kkathman's dialogue in the wrong way. i'm sorry
<Hentai^XP> no
<bl3ssing> pekka:  don't be child. that's ok. you don't need to appologize. I'm still alive. :-)
<kkathman> pekka: its ok, bl3ssing had an incorrect approach to that issue.
<divan> gupta: rconf package for CLI or in system setting "System Services"
<bl3ssing> kkathman: maybe you're right. next time I'll be more carefully ... 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<gupta> ok thanks, i'll try that
<kkathman> back later
<LeeJunFan> godddamn it, I'm gone for one day and everyone picks up a purse.
<pekka> well... if i start from anew again...
<LeeJunFan> :)
<gupta> btw by the default runlevel i meant original not current(after tweaking)
<gupta> Like blackvipers guide for windows
<bl3ssing> pekka ... is everything ok about your sound problems...now?
<divan> anyone get a PDA Windows Mobile phone syncing with KDE Kontact before?
<pekka> i'll try to find out if any of those cryptic alsa and artsd, when run at same time, will interfere  each other
<bl3ssing> divan: i'm dreaming about one pda ... with kde kontact
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> pekka: that'll be perfect for you.
<dipnlik> bl3ssing: I had a Zaurus once, it had Ko/Pi and Ka/Pi. Pretty cool
<divan> gupta: if you type runlevel tells you what runlevel you in, what about kdesu kate /etc/inittab ?
<pekka> like the Big Arnie once said... I'll be back :-)
<dipnlik> divan: I only know you have to use synce :S
<pekka> bye and have a nice time helping others :-)
<KaoticEvil> hi everyone :)
<bl3ssing> dipnlik: what you mean? what should I do with that Zaurus?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<divan> Hmmm, I've tried synce and others but suppose will try harder, gave up a while ago. "One PDA"?
<dipnlik> bl3ssing: A Zaurus is a PDA which runs Linux
<nalioth> y'all seen that new nokia tablet pc that runs on linux?
<divan> dipnlik:is it out yet??Any good?
<bl3ssing> wow
<bl3ssing> cool ...
<bl3ssing> dipnlik: who's selling this Zaurus?
<bl3ssing> and how much'll cost one?
<Riddell> ** install CDs are being remade, don't test current ones (but download so an rsync can happen)
* snake__ toddles in
<Riddell> crimsun: ^^
<snake__> anyone know how to  install UT04?
<divan> Has is that Jonathen Riddell? Kewl! :)
<Riddell> divan: ?
<divan> Yeah, you don't know me, I just read lots about you!Constantly! Kinda kewl! I like the passionate work etc you doing with KDE&Kubuntu!:)
<nalioth> Riddell: you're famous
<bl3ssing> how can I use my xmms with an mp3 file? it seems that everything's ok, but ... my mp3 file is not playing.
<snake__> !drivers
<ubotu> somebody said drivers was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<snake__> Do I need to install videocard drivers? or does it come with kubuntu??
<dipnlik> nalioth: I read abou nokia 770, looks promising
* nalioth can't wait for it
<dipnlik> bl3ssing: I think PriceJapan and Brando sell Zaurus, but they are expensive
<divan> blessing: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg 
<bl3ssing> not working divan ... maybe because I'm using the Adept ... program.
<l3m> bl3ssing: what error message do you get when entering the line divan suggested?
<l3m> bl3ssing: and no, this has nothing to do with adept
<Riddell> divan: oh, cool :)
<divan> Keep well everyone! I'll definately be back to help out! Ciao...
<Riddell> divan: #kubuntu-devel if you want to help
<divan> Riddel: Awesome, I will definately check that out. Thanks a lot!
<arthurb> Hi, I have problem with the media kioslave, although my usbkey is mounter automatically in /media/volumename, media://sda1 doesn't work
<MikeStyle> hey how do i install the arts engine
<_snake> Does anyone know how to install a Radeon 9600 All in Wonder card??
<jmg> hi all
<bl3ssing> l3m: there's been no error reporting; only that my kubuntu has became instabil and ... I couldn't even see anyting ... when I've tried to get click on any button in the Adept interface.
<blanky> hey guys, I installed kubuntu-desktop, may I uninstall it? will it uninstall everything it installed?
<l3m> bl3ssing: hmm weird
<l3m> blanky: it's just a meta-package
<blanky> huh? Sorry I'm pretty new to linux
<bl3ssing> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bl3ssing> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bl3ssing> l3m: about the line divan suggested; this has been the error: 
<l3m> if you want to install another package that wants to remove kubuntu-desktop but not many other packages, just go ahead
<bl3ssing> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<l3m> bl3ssing: you forgot "sudo"
<l3m> bl3ssing: or, adept is still running
<bl3ssing> you're right.
<bl3ssing> that's why I've said that it might be because I'm still using it.
<bl3ssing> ;)
<Knowerrors> arthurb: try the solution in this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89854
<l3m> bl3ssing: well you cannot run apt-get, adept or kynaptic concurrently.
<bl3ssing> l3m: i'm so excited about this kubuntu ... it is the best. (my oppinion and I hope soon the windows users will quit with it and will come right over here: to DEBIAN KERNEL ...)
<bl3ssing> ;))
<bl3ssing> understood l3m 
<bl3ssing> thanks.
<fatejudger> my sound seems really low when playing stuff through gstreamer
<arthurb> oh ok it has to be a fixed name
<arthurb> too bad
<l3m> bl3ssing: errr .. it's a linux kernel, debian does just the packaging
<l3m> ;)
<fatejudger> when watching flash movies in Konq the sound seems fine
<bl3ssing> aha ... what can we do to fix it? cause ... that's not a very good image to any new linux users.
<bl3ssing> ;)
<_snake> Hey where are the kernal files located??
<bl3ssing> lol _snake  ... why? do you miss crashing your OS?
<bl3ssing> =))
<l3m> _snake: hmm if you ask like this you probably should know
<bl3ssing> l3m:  lol
<_snake> bl3ssing: I need to install my vid card
<l3m> -should +should NOT
<l3m> _snake: do you have nvidia or ati? 
<bl3ssing> _snake: you better say that you want to install your vid card to l3m ; his the best. ;)
<_snake> l3m: ATI Radeon 9600
<bl3ssing> that's the best ... ati radeon
<bl3ssing> i have the same and everything's perfect to me.
<bl3ssing> ;)
<l3m> _snake: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<l3m> it applies to debian but should work as well in ubuntu
<_snake> What do I download? (and isn't debian the main part of kubuntu...)
<_snake> l3m: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/ubuntu-fglrx-breezy/index.html
<_snake> Should I download that? (i'm on kubuntu breezy)
<l3m> _snake: well with ati drivers it's way more complicated than with nvidia, so i suggest you actually read the page.. or at least browse through
<l3m> _snake: well you need some binaries as well as a kernel module
<_snake> *smashes head*
<_snake> lol
<l3m> _snake: best you just add the apt line
<l3m> _snake: ?
<_snake> l3m: yea?
<l3m> why do you smash your head
<l3m> ;)
<_snake> l3m: Because I can see me screwing up my system already
<l3m> ah now
<l3m> it's easy
<l3m> just dl xoomer's driver deb
<l3m> using apt-get 
<l3m> and then do step 4.4 / using module-assistant
<Flixor-> how can i solve this message: 
<Flixor-> GPG error: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<l3m> nothing to worry about
<_snake> Whats the apt-get for the xoomer??
<nalioth> Flixor-: install gpg?
<l3m> it's right on the page you posted
<bl3ssing> l3m: my sound test has perfectly passed and I can hear the system sound when it is both start or shutting down; THE BIG problem is that I want to listen to an mp3 file which's in my windows partition, and i can't hear it even i can see it; I wanted to listen to eat with xmms but it doesn't work. When I'm pressing on the Play button, it is appearing a window with 3 advices: 1. ... ITS SEEMS THAT IT IS WORKING NOW. :-) lol
<l3m> _snake: ;) 
<l3m> pasted
<bl3ssing> i've wrote this long sentences and than, when I've tried to type the 3 messages I've just hear the music.
<bl3ssing> ;)
<bl3ssing> hehehe
<bl3ssing> maybe I've just installed the new driver ... so ... it is ok now.
<Flixor-> i have gpg already installed, infect i made a private and public key and hope somebody wants to sign it 
<l3m> bl3ssing: well. i'd advise you to turn off the sound system in hardware settings
<l3m> bl3ssing: download amarok gstreamer plugin
<bl3ssing> I've already done it l3m 
<l3m> and use gstreamer to listen to music. amarok is way better than xmms anyway
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> thanks.
<bl3ssing> really? amarok is the best?
<l3m> bl3ssing: yeah but probably you still have arts running
<l3m> arts = evil ;)
<bl3ssing> lol
<bl3ssing> I don't have arts
<bl3ssing> can I uninstalle it?
<l3m> bl3ssing: type this: # ps ax | grep artsd 
<l3m> "ps ax | grep artsd"
<Flixor-> i have gpg already installed, infect i made a private and public key and hope somebody wants to sign it, nalioth 
<nalioth> Flixor-: what is gpgv ?
<l3m> if you get any output, arts is probably still running. go to systemsettings->sound->sound system and deactivate [] enable the sound system
<bl3ssing> l3m: done
<Flixor-> its an openPgp tool for checking signatures 
<Flixor-> it seems that the repos are using signatures, and in the process checking them something is going wrong nalioth 
<nalioth> !gpgerr
<ubotu> I heard gpgerr is If you get GPG errors when accessing the Ubuntu archives, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*Release*
<_snake> l3m: How do I use this module assit?
<_snake> l3m: "module-assistant prepare" wont do anything
<slow-motion> n8
<l3m> _snake: sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<bl3ssing> l3m:  O
<l3m> _snake: and to save you some typing; once it's installed you can just use m-a 
<l3m> hehe
<bl3ssing> I've had done what you said ...
<Flixor-> thanks nalioth i tried that but it is still giving me the same error message 
<nalioth> Flixor-: i dont know, then
<bl3ssing> and ... nothing good.
<l3m> bl3ssing: well then it should play the sound now with less problems, doesn't it?
<bl3ssing> the xmms is running perfectly, but not the other one.
<l3m> bl3ssing: close xmms
<l3m> bl3ssing: open amarok
<Flixor-> strange, i think it all begun that during an apt-get upgrade my internet connection went down 
<bl3ssing> ok
<l3m> bl3ssing: settings->configure amarok->engine
<bl3ssing> it's seems that one audio program is still running and I don't know which one...
<l3m> make sure gstreamer is selected
<l3m> bl3ssing: well check all the open programs 
<l3m> bl3ssing: and maybe "sudo killall artsd" 
<l3m> bl3ssing: and maybe "sudo killall -9 sd" 
<l3m> bl3ssing: and maybe "sudo killall -9 artsd" 
<l3m> (the last version, my typing is terrible today .. ;) 
<ychahibi> I want to thank all the contributors for their nice work ! ( Next time make the fonts a bit nicer ;) )
<Flixor-> nalioth, thanks anywya i am trying to figure it out and let you know when i have the solution
<_snake> l3m: This crap is hard :( I dont understand why m-a cant build the script when I put in "module-assistant a-i fglrx"
<bl3ssing> l3m: but ... I don't have any seetings ...:( I've system seetings ... and there's no configure amarok->engine ... where could this be if not here ?
<l3m> bl3ssing: in amarok, you have a menu entry called "settings". in this menu, there's a choice "configure amarok" 
<bl3ssing> l3m: k, thanks. 
<l3m> _snake: hmm there should be an error log in /var/log/module-assistant.something or other
<l3m> _snake: unfortunately ATI really fucked up when they make their linux drivers
<l3m> _snake: they should learn from nvidia 
<_snake> Hang on, I got it to reconize the fglrx kernal, now do 
<_snake> Build or install l3m 
<l3m> build
<nalioth> l3m: language please
<l3m> nalioth: oh sry
<_snake> l3m: The source package may not to be installed. Would you 
<_snake> yes or no
<l3m> _snake: apt-get install fglrx-kernel-src 
<l3m> _snake: and maybe also apt-get install linux-headers-<yourversion> - though it should get those automagically
<_snake> l3m: apt-get install linux-headers-5.10 ?
<_snake> also l3m fglrx-kernel-src is already the newest version.
<l3m> _snake: no. try "uname -r "
<l3m> _snake: this shows you the kernel version
<_snake> oh okay
<_snake> l3m: apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386?
<l3m> yes
<jmg> why does apt-get remove kamera try and remove kubuntu-desktop?
<_snake> l3m: t it already
<_snake> got it*
<l3m> hmm and you had the source too? 
<_snake> Yepperz
<l3m> _snake: did you run module-assistant in sudo mode?
<_snake> l3m: *Nods* It wont let u run w/p
<_snake> w/o** damn
<l3m> _snake: hmmm 
<l3m> _snake: can you paste the complete logs of module asstant into the pastebin?
<l3m> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<_snake> l3m: where are they?
<l3m> ... in /var/log
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to customize mouse gestures and buttons, and/or the rightclick service/context menus?
<_snake> l3m: And it should be called module-installer.something??
<l3m> Knowerrors: systemsettings->Regions & Accessibility -> input 
<l3m> yeah 
<l3m> if i remember correctly, that is
#kubuntu 2005-11-24
<_snake> l3m: m not seeing it,but I can view a long from within the terminal....
<l3m> oops
<l3m> _snake: var/cache/modass/....
<_snake> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/434823
<Knowerrors> l3m: theres no input entry, just stuff for helping disabled people
<l3m> Knowerrors: on the left side of the window, there's an icon "input actions"
<l3m> that's where you can customize mouse gestures
<l3m> Knowerrors: as for the desktop rightclick menu, that's in systemsettings->desktop->behaviour
<l3m> _snake: ok you need to isntall gcc-3.4
<l3m> _snake: apt-get install gcc3-4 
<l3m> sudo ....
<_snake> E: Couldn't find package gcc3-4 ;)
<l3m> gcc-3.4
<l3m> watch the dash
<_snake> kk
<Red-Sox> HI!
<Red-Sox> if you do sudo apt-get install KDE, will that be the same as kubuntu
<_snake> l3m: is there some kind of magic tricks that you people have to find the exact apt-get code you need??
<_snake> Red-Sox: yes
<Knowerrors> l3m: don't see any icon "input actions" Im in the settings area > region/access
<crimsun> Riddell: download died, restarting
<Riddell> crimsun: hang on
<Riddell> crimsun: new CD images are up
<Knowerrors> Red-Sox: IMHO its better to do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> Riddell: yep, just saw in -devel
<Riddell> crimsun: sync against current one with rsync -CvzapP --stats rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily/current/dapper-install-i386.iso .
<Red-Sox> IMHO?
<Red-Sox> what is taht
<Red-Sox> that*
<l3m> _snake: hmm just experience, i guess. i saw gcc 3.4 was missing ( complaint in log ) and used "apt-cache search gcc 3.4 | less " to find the correct package name
<Knowerrors> in my humle opinion ;)
<Riddell> ** flight-1 CD testers needed http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20051118.3/
<l3m> Knowerrors: hmm dunno i have a input actions setting there... 
<Knowerrors> l3m: where exactly? the side bar of konqueror, or in the window as an icon?
<_snake> l3m: How do I properly stop and restart the X server?
<_snake> brb
<l3m> Knowerrors: K Menu->System Settings->Region & Access...-> Input Actions
<l3m> ok, gotta go, my gf is threatening me .. nice evening everyone
<jmg> guys anyone know how to fix amaroK segfault on startup?
<kkathman> later peeps :)
<Blissex> jmg: vague question, and ask in #amaroK
<Tm_T> :/
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting the nvidia drivers working
<crimsun> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<LeeJunFan> anybody with up to date RC1 get ktorrent to work?
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to edit the "System Places" menu next to K menu?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: it's just an applet, so you can add or remove it - not sure about editing it
<lwizardl> ok how do i get to the package manager in the newest kubuntu i586 (used install cd)
<lwizardl> i don't see whats listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SynapticHowto
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: so the menu item icons can't be changed?  The one for "Settings" is screwed up
* Hobbsee doesnt see a menu option for settings
<Red-Sox> how do you set a new toppic?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: where is this setting box?
<Hobbsee> Red-Sox: you dont, it's probably locked anyway :P
<Knowerrors> This is the menu on Kicker right next to the K menu
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: yep, got that
<Hobbsee> oh...yes, i see
<Knowerrors> has 5 entries... trash, settings, home, storage media
<Hobbsee> yeah, you should be able to replace that
<Hobbsee> yeah, give me a sec
<Knowerrors> and clicking on settings, brings up a far different window than going to (K) > Settings
<Knowerrors> ok
<Knowerrors> lwizardl: go to [K]  > System > Adept to bring up the package manager
<Knowerrors> After that, you can use it to install Synaptic Package Manager, it has more features and power, but is harder to use than Adept
<lwizardl> Knowerrors: ok because the guide calleds it "Synaptic Package Manager"
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: if you can find where the icon is, you can change it just like you can change the kmenu icon
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: usually in /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/apps
<Knowerrors> lwizardl: Thats for ubuntu, kubuntu uses Adept
<Hobbsee> then restart kde, and it'll be there
<Knowerrors> ok Hobbsee , looking now
<Hobbsee> i couldnt find that icon there though...
<Hobbsee> not sure why...
<lwizardl> ok so is there a guide for the nvidia install for K
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: does yours have the same problem with that icon launching the messed up settings window?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: i dont see a "system" option as part of the system menu
<LeeJunFan> omg, downloading from cdimages for dvd images of kubuntu and ubuntu, going to take over a day for each one, and torrent is SLOWER.
<Knowerrors> settings, not system
<lwizardl> ok do i need to restart my system
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: why so slow?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: no settings here either...
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: I dunno, I can download cd iso's from us.releases.ubuntu.com at well over 300KBs.
<Knowerrors> mine has a settings entry under the system places menu (next to K menu on kicker) but clicking it brings up something different
<Knowerrors> but I'll prob just remove it and make my own menu in its place :)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: or LeeJunFan or anyone- how do you display the "Debian" menu under [K]  menu that shows all installed programs?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: there's probably nothing in it
<Knowerrors> yeah, thats correct
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: add something in there with the menu editor, and it will show
<Knowerrors> is there a way to auto populate it... ?
<kairu0> hey all
<Hobbsee> hey kairu0 
<kairu0> Hobbsee
<LeeJunFan> hi kairu0
<kairu0> hey lee
<kairu0> what you up to Hobbsee and LeeJunFan 
<Hobbsee> looking at ksmoothdock here
<LeeJunFan> saving the world one kubuntu user at a time :)
<kairu0> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kairu0> ksmoothdock is... an osx style running app dock?
<kairu0> just a guess
<kairu0> i'm job hunting hehe
<LeeJunFan> oh, that and waiting for my slow downloads of DVD images of kub and ubuntu, it's like watching a stampede of turtles through chunky peanut butter.
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: tried kroller.sez? or kxdocker?
<Hobbsee> no, and no
<kairu0> are both of you on 3.5b1?
<LeeJunFan> I am.
<kairu0> cool
<kairu0> i was going to install it but it said it'd use 250mb extra
<kairu0> i have no idea why
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: probably still got all the debugging info in it.
<kairu0> i see
<Hobbsee> kairu0: 3.5 rc1
<Riddell> ** testers for flight-1 live CD candidate needed http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/20051119/
<beefsprocket> Riddell: I assume the same be acheived with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<beefsprocket> today I mean?
<Hobbsee> ooh fun!
<Hobbsee> flight-1?
<Riddell> beefsprocket: yes but that's no use to me just now, I need people to test these CDs
<Hobbsee> what is it?
<kairu0> hmmm Riddell...isnt that the name of a Fedora lead developer?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: is that a volunteer?
<kairu0> or was it suse ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: perhaps, is it a live cd, or what?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: flight-1 /candidate/ is the first dapper testing CD
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: both live and install need testing
<Hobbsee> Niomi: read Riddell's announcement
<Riddell> kairu0: I certainly hope not
<Hobbsee> seeing as i've already dist upgraded there lol...and i must go fix it...
<kairu0> hehe
<Hobbsee> grr...gotta love people who fall idle...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i do know someone who will probably test it for you - she was planning to install breezy on a separate partition today, and dist upgrade
<Hobbsee> kairu0: try kubuntu lead developer :P
<Ahmuck>  Hobbsee test what.  i have several testing system
<Hobbsee> <Riddell> ** testers for flight-1 live CD candidate needed http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/20051119/
<Hobbsee> Ahmuck: see above
<Hobbsee> Riddell: let me go see if i can fix my buggered permissions on dapper, and if i find i have to reinstall, i'll grab the install cd off there, and test that for you
<Hobbsee> instead of dist upgrading again
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: both of the docker bars I mentioned seem alot better than ksmoothdock
<kdohash> Hola ...
<Knowerrors> kroller.sez is mentioned in kubuntu forums
<Niomi> riddell: oh! me! me! don't leave without me XD (i was away for a bit)
<Riddell> Niomi: XD?
<Niomi> oh! i want to test! *wiggle*
<Riddell> 00:36 < Hobbsee> <Riddell> ** testers for flight-1 live CD candidate needed
<Riddell>                  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/20051119/
<Riddell> also install CD http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily/20051118.3/
<Niomi> thank you!
<Riddell> double points for anyone with a ppc
<Niomi> now i get to find out if my CD burner works
<nalioth> Riddell: are you speaking to me?
<Niomi> :D
<Niomi> oooh java. can't live with it, can't live without it
* Niomi beats azureus into submission
<Riddell> nalioth: if you want to help test I am
* Riddell lives without java fine
<Niomi> java does run better in linux than windows, though
<Niomi> blarg, i couldn't. just for azureus alone. i'm sure there are others that i'm not thinking of at the moment
<nalioth> Riddell: i just happen to have a spare ppc machine i can install on every day
<Riddell> nalioth: please do!
<Hobbsee> device /dev/dsp cant be opened - permission denied - what do i do?
<Hobbsee> it's the sound server
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you may well get lucky yet lol
<Riddell> Hobbsee: join the audio group
<Hobbsee> thought i did, but i'll check it
<angrykeyboarder> Pardon moi, but what does "Admin mode fix in breezy- and hoary-updates" mean?
<Hobbsee> yeah, that username does have "audio" ticked
<Riddell> angrykeyboarder: there was a nasty beastie that's been fixed in breezy-updates
<angrykeyboarder> uhhh... ok....
<Riddell> Hobbsee: run groups on the command line to find out if it really is in the audio group
<Niomi> i just had a sudden unexplainable craving for spagetti o's ...
<angrykeyboarder> eeew
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ls -l /dev/dsp
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it shows as being there
<Hobbsee> says it's owned by root
<Riddell> should be  crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2005-11-18 01:23 /dev/dsp
<Hobbsee> different time and date, but yeah
<Hobbsee> it shows that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i give up lol - how big's this cd?
<kairu0> this is probably a common question but i had some bad permissions and it made some of my folders not get imported into amarok. is there a button to force a reload of the collection folder?
<Hobbsee> if i've got problems with that, goodness knows what other problems i'll have
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: can you just hit toos->rescan collection?
<chaoticgeek> yummm... pizza is good
<LeeJunFan> s/toos/tools
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, theres the button! thnkx
<Riddell> Hobbsee: 650Megs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: is the one i'm looking for 627mb, at /kubuntu/daily/current?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes
<Hobbsee> darn irssi that wont let me copy paste!
<Hobbsee> ok, cool
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily/20051118.3/dapper-install-i386.iso
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it won't?
<Hobbsee> nice - i'll reboot back to breezy
<Hobbsee> well, it probably will, but i havent figured out how to
<LeeJunFan> dammit, here I am complaining about slow dl speeds already and Riddell has to go and tell everyone to hit the servers and dl an iso :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> nalioth: are you going to test the CDs?
<nalioth> Riddell: downloading it now for testing on a ibook G4 1.25ghz
<Riddell> nalioth: install and live?
<nalioth> i didnt see a live image
* Hobbsee contemplates - i dont even want to think about the implications of running irssi and everything else as root
<Hobbsee> oh well, rebooting here
<Riddell> nalioth: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/20051119/dapper-live-powerpc.iso
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's the chances that "reboot" will actually work on my machine in dapper?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: select text, middle click to paste
<Hobbsee> if i install by the install cd, then not dist upgrade
<Riddell> Hobbsee: dapper install is working great for me on amd64
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no middle click - this is just in a terminal
<Hobbsee> cool
<nalioth> got it Riddell, i'll test the livecd on my G5 20" imac
<Riddell> nalioth: wonderful :)
<chaoticgeek> 20 inch Imac
<chaoticgeek> that must be nice
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: it sucks. Ubuntu wont run on it til dapper 
<chaoticgeek> but it looks nice
<chaoticgeek> I'd love a 20 inch screen
<chaoticgeek> not an imac, but a 20 inch lcd
<chaoticgeek> I hope to get a decent laptop sometime 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: link please?  i can now download this thing
<Riddell> Hobbsee: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily/20051118.3/dapper-install-i386.iso
<angrykeyboarder> I had nothing but problems when I attempted a dist-upgrade to dapper a week or so ago.  I'm sure it's less buggy by the day.
<Hobbsee> thankyou
<Riddell> angrykeyboarder: don't expect that to last, c++ transition coming up as soon as flight-1 is done
<angrykeyboarder> flight-1 ?
<Riddell> angrykeyboarder: this CD release we are testing, feel free to join
<libben> any good direct connect client to prefer?
<angrykeyboarder> oic.  I've had enough of testing stuff lately, I'll settle for recent, yet stable for a while. :-)
<Hobbsee> angrykeyboarder: how borign!
<angrykeyboarder> heh
<gupta> Can anybody tell me the default runlevels for atd and rsync
<gupta> by firing sysv-rc-conf
<Riddell> gupta: runlevels are whatever you set them to
<nalioth> libben: there are only 2. a console and gui client  try dcgui
<angrykeyboarder> I decided to try Debian on for size last week. It got ugly quickly.  However, they do have a nice GUI installer in the works.  I hope K/Ubuntu adopts one eventually as well.
<gupta> Yes, i know. the thing is i messed up and i want to revert back to defaults
<libben> nalioth: ok.
<Hobbsee> give me a break....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: something tells me that i might not get to test today
<Hobbsee> not downloading from windows, anyway
<angrykeyboarder> aah, my buddy peer is up to  his old tricks  I see..
<libben> btw, i downloaded azureus the latest version, and i dont need to install it cause its a java program. but if i want it to be seen globally so i dont need to type ./azureus in terminal everytime i want to start it. can i create a symlink to ./azureus in my ~/bin folder?
<angrykeyboarder> sure, why not?
<nalioth> libben: always isntall things in /usr/local/bin
<chaoticgeek> cant you copy it to /usr/local/bin?
<libben> nalioth: its nothing to install, just untar it.
<chaoticgeek> then you could go azureus and it would be a command to run from there
<libben> and then ./azureus
<chaoticgeek> just copy azureus to /usr/local/bin
<nalioth> libben: i understand. but locally installed things should always go in /usr/local/bin/
<libben> ok. so what? just copy the whole folder to there? and it would been globaly aftern next restart?
<chaoticgeek> libben: even though you dont "install" it, you should still copy it to /usr/local/bin
<angrykeyboarder> I thought that was what "/opt" was for.
<chaoticgeek> I belive so, if not the azureus program to stright to /usr/local/bin
<nalioth> libben: after you copy it to the dir, you'll need to whip out your kde menu editor and make an entry
<chaoticgeek> there is also a package in apt-get to get azureus
<nalioth> angrykeyboarder: you can use /opt if you like, the traditional tree is /usr/local/bin
<Hobbsee> preferred client to download cd's is?
<libben> chaoticgeek: not upto date in the repos. and if u try to update it wont work. wich is very odd
<angrykeyboarder> I either use wget or ncftp
<Delvien> Anyone know of a way to have THE GIMP , select 1 specific layer, ????
<Hobbsee> downloading...
<angrykeyboarder> no but they might on #gimp. ;-)
<libben> nalioth: but after i copied it to usr/local/bin it will bee globally after next reboot? so i can just type azur and hit tab in terminal and it will pop
<Delvien> i am trying no one is responingd
<Riddell> Delvien: choose it in the layers dialogue
<angrykeyboarder> I probably know 1/5 of what you can do with that program.
* angrykeyboarder is not the artieste
<nalioth> libben: you said you didnt want to type in the terminal to start it
<Hobbsee> wget is nice!
<Hobbsee> 4% done
<libben> nalioth: i dont want to type program/azureuse/./azureus
<libben> i just want it to be globally. so i just need to type azureus. and make a menu entry for it also
<nalioth> libben: that should work fine
<nalioth> Hobbsee: pssst prozilla
<Hobbsee> ah, was wondering if one of them existed
<Delvien> Riddell In the layers Tab? or is there a window im missing?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: one of what?
<Hobbsee> download accelerator
<Hobbsee> getting it...
<Hobbsee> nalioth: now you're talking!
<chaoticgeek> lol
* Hobbsee ticks box for yet another windows program replacement
<Riddell> nalioth: what does this prozilla do to accellarate downloads?
<nalioth> Riddell: it is a multithreaded and multiserver downloader
<nalioth> Riddell: you can hit one server with multiple threads or it will search for the same file on multiple servers and send a thread each to them
<chaoticgeek> yep
<nalioth> Riddell: if you find a fast ubuntu mirror (ubuntu.com doesnt accept multiple connections) i've downloaded iso images in less than 20min on my us/texas cable modem
<Ahmuck> support bit torrent.  set it to go, go to bed, and wake up in the morning
<Hobbsee_away> guess i'd better find a cd...pity the install takes a little longer than the download now!
<_judith> I connect my usb camera and I get the error "An error occurred while loading media:/sda1:"...How do I solve this issue?
<nalioth> Ahmuck: bittorrrent doesnt work on dapper powerpc daily images
<Ahmuck> ah, r there lot's of peeps that download it?  can you create a torrent file for the daily image ?
<kairu0> is there a repo for kde styles?
<nalioth> Ahmuck: you can create a torrent file for anything, but the odds of anyone being on a specific daily are very high against
<DjGerhardt> Anybody here have some experience with PHP security?
<^judith> kairu0: kde-look.org
<kairu0> ^judith, i mean a apt repo
<jsefija> wowww
<^judith> none I know of!
<kairu0> ok thnkx
<kairu0> jsefija, what r u wowing about
<jsefija> nothing i just arrived to the channel and the server kick me out
<jsefija> it sais that he has alots of loads
<jsefija> sorry about my english
<kairu0> no prob
<kairu0> where are you from
<jsefija> from cantabria a country in spain
<nalioth> there may be spanish people in #kubuntu-es o #ubuntu-es
<jsefija> yes i know it but the computer world is in english
<jsefija> and i must learn
<jsefija> and you??
<nalioth> soy esta Tejano
<jsefija> oooo the country of bush
<Ahmuck> the live cd needs a little applet that shows memory usage
<jsefija> well i want to ask
<jsefija> if anybody has problems when the are compilling for amd64
<nalioth> jsefija: what kind of problems?
<jsefija> when i execute ./configure in some "paks" gcc sais that it cant make output files 
<kairu0> my icons use black text with a white drop shadow. is it possible to make them have white text?
<nalioth> jsefija: have you installed "build-essential" ?
<nalioth> kairu0: in your kde preferences, yes
<jsefija> yes
<kairu0> nalioth, i cant find it there. what is it under?
<nalioth> kairu0: i'm not sure on that, i do know it's in the ctrl center
<Ahmuck> kubuntu-live is crashing on me
<Hobbsee_away> back
<nalioth> Hobbsee: kairu0 has a question, i'm unsure of
<Hobbsee> kairu0: what's your question?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: look up a couple sentences from him
<Hobbsee> kairu0: should be there
<Hobbsee> under themes
<Hobbsee> no, appearance, colours
<kairu0> colours? hmm
<kairu0> ok im in colors
<kairu0> theres no 'icon text' in the list...
<Hobbsee> hmmm...it may just be a part of "standard text"
<kairu0> hmmm nope
<Hobbsee> Riddell: burnt cd, off to test
<Hobbsee> not sure, try asking in #kde if no one else knows
<kairu0> this black text is becoming a problem becuz i use dark bg images
<kairu0> cool thnkx
<kairu0> i think i can do it in kcontrol but is it safe to run that?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> i assume so
<Hobbsee> hmmm...cd didnt burn
<Hobbsee> that wasnt nice of it
* Hobbsee tries to burn cd again
<jsubl2> what are you burnin
<Hobbsee> daily cd of dapper to go test
<Hobbsee> jsubl2:  ** testers for flight-1 live CD candidate needed http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/20051119/
<Tm_T> what's flight
<jsubl2> which they need the most i386 or amd64 i can go either way
<crimsun> flight is the codename for the milestone set
<Tm_T> ok
* tarheelcoxn waves hello
<Hobbsee> Riddell: <jsubl2> which they need the most i386 or amd64 i can go either way
<JoeBu> anyone know the major differences between a "server" install or a regular breezy install (besides the desktop) ?
<JoeBu> im thinking of adding another partition to do some testing with LAMP
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: try amd64, i guess - havent heard of anyone testing that one yet
<tarheelcoxn> I thought that _was_ the difference
<Hobbsee> burning the i386 to cd now
<JoeBu> is that all?
<jsubl2> ok Hobbsee 
<tarheelcoxn> JoeBu: dunno... let's ask somebody else
<Riddell> jsubl2: either is useful
<tarheelcoxn> JoeBu: d'you ask in #ubuntu already?
<JoeBu> not yet
<JoeBu> not sure i wanna talk to those gnomes...lol...just kiddin
* tarheelcoxn rolls eyes
<jsubl2> these are only live cd's you can't install from these right
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: go up a couple of pages, there's an install cd
<Hobbsee> it's the one that says "daily"
<kairu0> Hobbsee, are your desktop icons white texted?
<Hobbsee> no desktop icons here
<JoeBu> u beat me there tarheel...good job
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<Hobbsee> yay, kubuntu sees that there's something actually on the cd this time!
<jsubl2> ok got it.. gonna go the 386 route so maybe the multimedia will work.  i know it wont with amd64
<jsubl2> or would bet on it rather
<Hobbsee> lol ok
<tarheelcoxn> JoeBu: you were looking at something like http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10 ?
<Hobbsee> 98% done...
<jsubl2> Hobbsee: anything specific we testing for or
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: not sure, Riddell didnt say - just that it works, i think - so the usual
<JoeBu> tarheel: let me check it out real quick
<Hobbsee> test everything and see what breaks
<JoeBu> tarheel: what i was looking at was http://www.umasslug.org/index.php/Drupal_on_ubuntu_server
<Riddell> jsubl2, Hobbsee: yes, just that it installs/runs and is sane
<jsubl2> ok 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: cool, will check - about to boot with it
<jsubl2> i like testing stuff
* Hobbsee visualises computer exploding in my face, and then being very angry - hope that doesnt happen!
<Hobbsee> me too!
<Hobbsee> i'd prefer not killing off my system too much though lol
<Hobbsee> we'll see if it manages to detect my eth0 cable again...
<jsubl2> boot up old disk and type rescue.. 
<Hobbsee> that's an idea - never had to do that yet
<jsubl2> i will put this on a partition that is not being used.  I got 20gig to spare
<Hobbsee> wish i could run irssi all throughout the install, not just for the last bit!
<jsubl2> i can switch to mac mini if desperate
<Hobbsee> ah well, back soon i hope!
<tarheelcoxn> JoeBu: I must read more on this Drupal business
<jsubl2> good luck
<tarheelcoxn> :)
<Hobbsee> i'll see if i can "borrow" the study computer, and install some form of IRC client on there
<Hobbsee> any suggestions?
<tarheelcoxn> JoeBu: do you have any experience with apt-get or its cousin, aptitude?
<jsubl2> xchat 
<tarheelcoxn> JoeBu: if so, you'll have no problem with the server install
<JoeBu> yeah, i am runnin kubuntu now
<jsubl2> konversation
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: nah, windows ones
<jsubl2> xchat has a windows vers
<Hobbsee> jsubl2: and not chatzilla, cos that requires firefox
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<kairu0> Hobbsee, found it! Desktop -> Advanced Options
<Hobbsee> yay!
<nalioth> Hobbsee: chatzilla can use mozilla or firefox as a support program
<Hobbsee> nalioth: yeah, but chatzilla cant be used without either mozilla or firefox, can it?
<JoeBu> tarheel: I attempted to install drupal and had some probs....thought i would dedicate an install to my testing so i dont bork up my main partition to bad :)
<tarheelcoxn> JoeBu: hehe
<tarheelcoxn> JoeBu: good luck
<nalioth> Hobbsee: it requires one or the other
<Hobbsee> yeah, well i cant really download either of them
<Hobbsee> ok
<Massacration> hi evyone
<JoeBu> tarheel: how are u guys automatically sending my name ahead of your message to me
<Massacration> could somebody help me
<JoeBu> using konversation or xchat?
<jsubl2> Massacration: you have to ask a question.  do not ask to ask
<Hobbsee> start typign the name you want, then hit tab to complete it
<Hobbsee> ah well, off i go
<JoeBu> Hobbsee: ah, learn somethin new everyday
<JoeBu> :P
<Massacration> ok, so why can t I use de sound with 2 different programs a the same time?
<JoeBu> tarheelcoxn: i thought i had registered already..not ablet to reply 
<jsubl2> Massacration: which 2 programs
<Massacration> any program
<jsubl2> arts
<jsubl2> using arts for sound Massacration 
<Massacration> I can only play sounds with one program at time
<Massacration> yes im using arts
<jsubl2> Massacration: i dunno
<Massacration> so cant u gimme a tip so what can i do ?
<jsubl2> i think gnome's sound daemon can't take multiple inputs.. but with arts i think you would have to go to one of the other backends.. try asking on #kde
<jsubl2> Massacration: i think gnome's sound daemon can take multiple inputs.. but with arts i think you would have to go to one of the other backends.. try asking on #kde
<Massacration> thanks, but now i see that im using alsa instead oof arts
<kairu0> Massacration, alsa requires its dmix plugin to play multiple inputs simultaneously
<Massacration> and how can I download this? 
<nxv_> hi, i use squirrel and there is a calender option. how can i get my kontact calender geht synced to my imaps callender to have my dates on the web?
<kairu0> Massacration, you already have it installed. you just have to enable it by adding something to a config file in /etc
<Massacration> ok
<kairu0> Massacration, read this thread: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84762&highlight=dmix
<Massacration> thanks
<Massacration> can I use OSS instead of ALSA?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: still in the install here, seems to be going pretty well though :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: cool
<Riddell> nalioth: how's the CD testing?
<nalioth> Riddell: just firing ups the live one now
<nalioth> i'll do the install on my ibook at work tomorrow
<workingmansdead> Hey everyone, I somehow set everything in my system folder to open with VLC Media Player, and now I cannot get into any folders. Please help
<nalioth> Riddell: the liveCD puts the imac G5 2.0ghz back to a openfirmware prompt
<jsubl2> Riddell: it installs.. looks good so far.  sound server crashed.. checking that out
<Riddell> nalioth: hmm, not good
<BlankC> whois /clark
* BlankC says doh!
<Riddell> nalioth: do you get yaboot?
<nalioth> i got to the part where it says to pick my kernel or just hit enter, then boom to the open firmware
* goldbrick dances to the music!
<mrmarcel> gn8 :)
<Riddell> nalioth: hmm, thanks anyway
<Riddell> jsubl2: x86 install?
<jsubl2> lookin good.. had to reconfigure arts is all so far.
<Riddell> jsubl2: great, thanks
<Riddell> jsubl2: reconfigure in what way?
* Hobbsee deserves the idiot award of the day
<jsubl2> sound server daemon crashed on initial login..
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what for?
<Hobbsee> dont ask lol
<Hobbsee> PEBKAC error
<jsubl2> lol
<Hobbsee> at least, dont ask it till i fix it, and can then laugh at my own stupidity
<Riddell> 04:00, spose it's time for bed
<Riddell> thanks for the help everyone
<jsubl2> np
<Hobbsee> nah, not yet lol
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Riddell> and extra points to whoever tests ppc install first
<jmg> ok, thats cool
<Hobbsee> heh
<jmg> i can see my gf's webcam now i upgraded to 3.5
<Hobbsee> pity i dont have one, otherwise i would
<Hobbsee> hey, maybe i didnt screw it too badly...
<jsubl2> i thought nalioth was testing that
<Hobbsee> seems ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: added universe repositories and all that, and changed to gb mirrors
<jsubl2> jmg: what is the url
<Hobbsee> then forgot to change breezy to dapper, for the list i was workign off
<Hobbsee> wondered why there were so many updates!
<Hobbsee> sheesh...
<jmg> jsubl2: through kopete, on msn
<jsubl2> ooo lol
<beefsprocket> anyone have troubles with perl's IPTables::IPv4 module on amd64? I cannot get it to compile
<jsubl2> jmg: cool which version of kde you running
<beefsprocket> pastebin here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/435047
<workingmansdead> Hey everyone, I somehow set everything in my system folder to open with VLC Media Player, and now I cannot get into any folders. Please help
<NSK> how to login as root (su) in Kubuntu live DVD 5.10? what password to type?
<Hobbsee> NSK: do you need to?
<Hobbsee> not sure if there is a password for it
<NSK> I get permission denied
<NSK> well if there is no root in live DVD, how to ifdown and ifup then ?
<Hobbsee> true
<apokryphos> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nalioth> NSK: you use "sudo ifup" and it just works
<beefsprocket> ok question, is perl on amd64 compiled with -fpic? anyone know?
<NSK> ok that works thanks
<PokerFacePenguin> PokerFacePenguin is on ice for a while
<ghostpsalm> I am trying to make menuconfig, and it requires that I install ncurses, I currently have the packages installed, and it still won't work?
<beefsprocket> I think you need ncurses-dev
<ghostpsalm> Oh, cool - I ran 'apt-cache search ncurses', and it did not have that package listed; it's downloading now - thanks!
<beefsprocket> np
<beefsprocket> enjoy your spiffy new kerne;
<ghostpsalm> That is what apt-cache search is for no?  Finding availiable packages?
<kkathman> ghostpsalm: yes
<beefsprocket> I think ncurses-dev may be a metapackage for libncurses5-dev?
<eddel> Anybody if something changed recently with fonts?  On my Kubuntu 5.10 installation, emacs/xemacs don't display text in a readble form anymore. Everything else is still fine.
<chaoticgeek> crap
<kkathman> Hi there LeeJunFan :)
<chaoticgeek> I'm having problems still with applications quitting and not being able to come back.
<LeeJunFan> hey.
<chaoticgeek> amarok still will quit after a while and I can not load it back up again. I just did a fresh reinstall and update
<locomorto> can you run it in a terminal to see if it spits an error message?
<chaoticgeek> nope it just sits there
<eddel> chaoticgeek: Did you check that it doesn't linger in the background?  ps or pstree?
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: yeah, killall -9 amarok
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: then see if it'll start back up.
<chaoticgeek> I just did killall -9 amarok
<damnhil> I am running Kubuntu 5.10 Breezy on IBM thinkpad T30. Everythings works fine except the fact that I don't know how to query the content of a package in the repository or from a file (.deb). I was a Fedora user. In Fedora or any RPM based distribution, users can do rpm -qlpi FILENAME.rpm to query the files that will be installed on the system. Can I do this in ubuntu? Please help me.
<chaoticgeek> but it still does not start up...
<arnducky> Good evening (/morning/afternoon) all.
<eddel> damnhil: 'dpkg -L bash' shows the files installed with the bash package.  'dpkg -c foo_1.2-3_i386.deb' looks inside the deb.
<eddel> damnhil: And remember, there are things called manual pages, web sites, even books :)
<chaoticgeek> I just found out that I have to killall -9 amarokapp also or else it wont start up
<chaoticgeek> now I got it back up
<arnducky> How do I disable sudo in kubuntu without breaking it (when I use the Administrative Access widgets in kde applets, I want to run them as root directly by using my root password)?
<damnhil> eddel, great! It works. But how can I do the same query remotely on the repositories?
<LeeJunFan> arnducky: just set a root passwd, ie . sudo passwd root
<damnhil> chaoticgeek why did u kill amarok?
<chaoticgeek> because it was not loading up and I could not access it 
<arnducky> chaoticgeek, if it runs as a daemon, yoiu might try looking for an init.d script in /etc/init.d/armarok  (i.e. 'start'or 'restart').
<eddel> damnhil: Not directly. Some add-on tools may do it, it think wajig [ great package, btw, and I used to be the maintainer :) ]  does it using a remote listing.
<damnhil> Ubuntu 5.10 users have been complaining about the "administrator mode" failure in the KDE "system settings" Does anyone know any solution?
<chaoticgeek> ya you need to update
<LeeJunFan> see the topic
<chaoticgeek> I forget which package speficaly
<arnducky> LeeJunFan, I have set the root password by booting in recovery mode and running 'passwd' from tty1.  I don't understand quite what I need to do.  Do you mean edit the sudoers shadow file to put my root password in there too?
<chaoticgeek> I hate the first blast of cold weather
<arnducky> The system works fine.  (I can use all the widgets).  I just want more security if possible.
<LeeJunFan> arnducky: what is it you want to do with the root password?
<LeeJunFan> back in a few.
<arnducky> I said above: but I'll try to clarify: I want to use priveleged kde apps (as if I had called them from an su shell)
<arnducky> cu
<snake> Does anyone know how to restart a "X Server"??
<snake> (stop then restart)
<snake> !xserver
<ubotu> Not a clue, snake
<snake> Ugh.
<chaoticgeek> ctrl alt backspace
<chaoticgeek> it restarts x
<chaoticgeek> snake: 
<chaoticgeek> although from my reinstall my sound is a lot better
<snake> I am trying to install videocards
<snake> my videocard**
<chaoticgeek> before it was always a lil static like, and now it sounds much better
<chaoticgeek> ya ctrl alt backspace should do it
<chaoticgeek> kinda like ctrl alt del in windows would do the box to stop process, well ctrl alt backspace restarts x
<snake> Alright
<snake> Hmm now would I register this nick.. :)
<locomorto> /nickserv help register
<Snake> Damn it's already owned :(
<locomorto> :P
<Samudio> is kubuntu for childrens?
<Samudio> a linux version for childs?
<locomorto> no
<locomorto> try edubuntu
<Samudio> so what it is?
<Samudio> i tried ubunto
<Samudio> but not KuBuNTu
<locomorto> Well it can be used by children, its not aimed at children though
<locomorto> kde can be more complicated then gnome at times as wel
<Snake> I wouldn't let a kid use it, it's to complicated....
<Samudio> IT IS?
<locomorto> Snake, stop s[readinf FUD
<locomorto> spreading*
<Samudio> whats the diference / ubunto and kubuntu
<locomorto> ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde
<locomorto> you can install kde in ubuntu
<locomorto> and vice-versa
<Samudio> lol
<chaoticgeek> or gnome in kubntu
<Samudio> Thats it?
<Snake> :) It would be to hard for a kid to figure out, I wouldn't recommend for anyone under 12 personally....
<Samudio> kubuntu is KDE?
<Samudio> thats all?
<chaoticgeek> I was 14 when I first experimented with linux
<Snake> Yes, diffrent layout and programs
<Samudio> ya
<Samudio> kde stuff
<Samudio> right
<locomorto> Snake: a child under 12 probably hasn't used windows much before
<locomorto> to them theres no difference
<Sonny_Wertzik> hi.
<locomorto> Also children are much adept at learning new things
<Samudio> it will be better if they used when they are under 12..
<Snake> Okay whatever your call.....your kid
<chaoticgeek> uses many kde componets, such as kmail, konquror, amarok, k3b burning gui 
<chaoticgeek> and such
<Samudio> i see
<Snake> All I know is i'm trying to get this videocard installed since 3 pm and it's now 12 AM..... :-D
<Samudio> lol
<chaoticgeek> you having fun with that Snake 
<chaoticgeek> ?
* Samudio prefer kde than gnome
<Snake> A ton....
<Snake> I am ready to blow my head off.
<locomorto> Snake: its not THAT hard
<Sonny_Wertzik> anybody here using that new version of amarok called airbourne?
<locomorto> Snake: use the repo version
<chaoticgeek> Snake: what are you trying to do?
<Snake> locomorto: Well I have yet to get it to work...
<jmg> mine crashes
<jmg> segfault
<jmg> amarok
<Samudio> whats the lates version of kubuntu?
<chaoticgeek> whats the version number?
<chaoticgeek> 1.3?
<Snake> 5.10 Breezy Badger
<jmg> Samudio: breezy
<locomorto> Snake: chnage the driver to fglrx for ati cards (or whatever it is for nvidia)
<locomorto> restart x
<jmg> chaoticgeek: 1.3.5
<locomorto> and thats it
<Samudio> jmg?
<chaoticgeek> I have problems with it too
<Sonny_Wertzik> u talkin to me jmg?
<chaoticgeek> wait I have 1.3.1
<jmg> talking to both of yes
<Snake> locomorto: I couldn't figure out why it wasn't complieing, then I couldn't figure out how to restart x, now I Know
<Samudio> so
<Samudio> kubuntu
<Samudio> its
<Samudio> that one?
<Samudio> ftp://us.cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/kubuntu-5.10-dvd-i386.iso
<chaoticgeek> damn, I had a very good nap
<Samudio> right?
<locomorto> Snake: there in the repo!
<locomorto> Use them :)
<Samudio> i mean thats the lates version?
<chaoticgeek> yes that works
<chaoticgeek> yes
<Samudio> 5.10
<Samudio> nice
<chaoticgeek> I used 5.10 dvd to install this one
<locomorto> snake: what make?
<Samudio> i will
<Sonny_Wertzik> does that new version have that embedded kde radio station program?
<chaoticgeek> when it boots up you need to type install or it will boot right into live cd version
<Samudio> is there other mirrors to download ubuntu
<Samudio> too slow
<Sonny_Wertzik> jmg, does that new version have that embedded kde radio station program?
<chaoticgeek> welcome back Snake__ 
<Snake__> Thanks, had to restart x
<Snake__> :)
<chaoticgeek> Kinda figured that much
<chaoticgeek> any luck?
<chaoticgeek> arg
<chaoticgeek> Amarok crashed on me again
<Snake__> ARGH>.......................
<Snake__> Mesa GLX Indirect
<locomorto> chaoticgeek: run memtest
<chaoticgeek> I'll say thats a no Snake__ 
<Snake__> chaoticgeek: Yep.
<locomorto> Snake__ use the version in the repos
<locomorto> what make?
<Snake__> locomorto: I did.... I followed this page
<chaoticgeek> I dont know if its going to be my memory, everything else runs just fine, Amarok is the only program doing that.
<Snake__> locomorto: ATI Radeon 9600
<Snake__> locomorto: http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<locomorto> nono
<locomorto> follow my instructions :)
<locomorto> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Snake__> Okay
<Snake__> Done
<locomorto> two secs
<Snake__> Roger that
* Samudio downloading kubuntu
<locomorto> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<locomorto> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Samudio> does ipw220 works in kubuntu 
<locomorto> Samudio yes
<Samudio> ipw2200
<Snake__> locomorto: Substitute gedit with kwrite?
<Samudio> thannks
<locomorto> by default :)
<locomorto> Snake: yeah
<locomorto> Snake: text editor of choice
<damnhil> what's ipw2200?
<Samudio> why ubuntu dont give free kubuntu cds as ubuntu
<Snake__> Okay open
<locomorto> Find the sectiont hat looks like this
<locomorto> Section "Device"
<locomorto> 	Identifier	"ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 M10/M11 (RV350 NP)"
<locomorto> 	Driver		"fglrx"
<locomorto> 	Option  "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<locomorto> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<locomorto> EndSection
<damnhil> why does ubuntu give out free CDs anyway. I think its stupid.
<locomorto> replace Driver "ati"
<locomorto> with Driver "fglrx"
<locomorto> and add the section
<locomorto>  Option  "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<locomorto> save
<locomorto> then restart x
<damnhil> Hey I have Radeon 7500. Do I do that same?
<locomorto> damnhill i'll check if it works
<chaoticgeek> ubuntu does not do it, another company that supports or backs ubuntu does it.
<Snake__> locomorto: Put it after the Bus ID String?
<Samudio> what apps tools have kubuntu/
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> que tal
<Samudio> ubotu hey 
<ubotu> hi, samudio
<chaoticgeek> like what Samudio?
<damnhil> locomorto, why did you modify xorg.conf? To enable direct rendering?
<locomorto> Snake__: as long as it is before EndSection
<Snake__> okay
<locomorto> damnhill: to change the driver used
<Samudio> i dont know, what good apps in security terms?
<Samudio> ubotu q paso papa
<ubotu> I don't know, Samudio
<arnducky> I see that Konqueror is the default mime handler.  Is it the standard KDE konqueror or have you guys modded it for kubuntu?
<damnhil> locomorto, why do u have to change?
<chaoticgeek> Samudio: ubotu is a bot
<Snake__> locomorto: brb, going to restart X
<Samudio> i know
<damnhil> Ubuntu 5.10 users have been complaining about the "administrator mode" failure in the KDE "system settings" Does anyone know any solution?
<chaoticgeek> ok
<locomorto> damnhill: becuase otherwise nothing will change
<chaoticgeek> damnhil: you need to update one of the security fixes, go and run adept and look for one of the breezey updates
<arnducky> It doesn't mention gecko, or even NCSA's mosaic in the 'About'
<chaoticgeek> it should say something like breezey admin fix or something
<damnhil> locomorto, I have "direct rendering: Yes" in glxinfo. Do I have to change the display driver?
<arnducky> Did they hack it up form 'scratch'?
<locomorto> damnhill: run fgl_glxgears
<damnhil> chaoticgeek, how do I know if a package if a security fix and what package should I update or install to solve the "administrator mode" problem?
<locomorto> Snake__: now run fgl_glxgears
<damnhil> locomorto,  fgl_glxgears: command not found
<chaoticgeek> !topic
<locomorto> if a rotating box with gears comes up then it worked
<damnhil> what is  fgl_glxgears ? WHat package should I install to run it?
<locomorto> If a bunch of stuff appears in the console and no box thingy then it failed
<Samudio> lol 2 % ubuntu it looks like ill install it tomorow
<Samudio> :s
<locomorto> damnhill: you don't even have the fglrx driver installed
<locomorto> you can only get 2d acceleration from the card
<Snake__> locomorto: It's going, and un-fu**ing believeable.
<locomorto> np
<Snake__> locomorto: How long should I let this run??
<locomorto> you can close it now
<locomorto> Thats just a test
<chaoticgeek> damnhil: I dont rember which package it is, so you may have to go through and look
<Snake__> locomorto: Also, why is it running so slow?? should it lag??
<locomorto> How many frames was it putting into the console?
<locomorto> eg something like this:
<Snake__> Uhh hang on
<locomorto> 1078 frames in 5.0 seconds = 215.600 FPS
<locomorto> 1226 frames in 5.0 seconds = 245.200 FPS
<locomorto> 1263 frames in 5.0 seconds = 252.600 FPS
<Sonny_Wertzik> does anyone know if the new version of amarok called airbourne has that embedded kde radio station program?
<Snake__> Yea
<chaoticgeek> damnhil: press the Kde menu>System>System Update Wizard (adept updater)
<locomorto> Snake__ how many fps was it saying though?
<chaoticgeek> then fech updates, and commit changes, it should take you less than a half hour
<Sonny_Wertzik> Snake__, u talkin to me?
<Samudio> its turkix a windows version for linuxx?
<Samudio> lol
<chaoticgeek> mine took me about 15 minuets during the middle of the day on my university's connection which is barely faster than my grandma's dial up
<Snake__> locomorto: I sent you a pm with the frames
<chaoticgeek> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<chaoticgeek> that may help you Snake__ 
<Snake__> chaoticgeek: I got it set up. locomorto is a god :-D
<damnhil> locomorto, why did you modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf section Device to replace "ati" with "fglxr"
<locomorto> damnhill: to change the video driver to the one that was just installed
<locomorto> ie the one that 3d support
<locomorto> if you don't want 3d then you don't need to do anything
<chaoticgeek> ok Snake__ 
<chaoticgeek> wow, amarok has been on for quite a while since I restarted it last
<damnhil> locomorto, Does my Radeon 7500 have 3d support and should I install  xorg-driver-fglrx?
<locomorto> chaoticgeek, run it in a terminal to see if it spits an error before it exits
<chaoticgeek> I've tried and it never does
<chaoticgeek> if I kill amarok and run it through the terminal it runs fine
<damnhil> chaoticgeek, did you have that "administrator mode" problem? I am running adept updater. There are too many packages there. I don't know which one to choose to fix that problem.
<chaoticgeek> if I dont kill it first then it just sits there for how ever long I let it sit there
<chaoticgeek> no damnhil I just did a complet update of the system and it was fixed
<locomorto> damnhil, install all of them :)
<chaoticgeek> ya you can use all the updates
<chaoticgeek> or you can go through one by one and search through them all or search kubuntu.org and find out which one it is
<sampan> are backports being released yet?  i'm in desperate need of SCIM and the updates to kubuntu last week broke it (not just for me -- lots of posts about this)
<chaoticgeek> no
<sampan> :(
<chaoticgeek> they have not worked for me yet and other people have told me to keep them commented up in the sources.list file
<glitch> lol
<glitch> some things never change
<sampan> it's such an important thing for me, i may just have to reinstall 5.04
<glitch> I remember trying to get a chanlist in 1995 
<glitch> and not being surprised that the load was too heavy
<glitch> 10 years later, come on.
<chaoticgeek> well I updated amarok to 1.3.5
<chaoticgeek> maybe that will fix it for me
<chaoticgeek> :)
* locomorto crosses fingers
<chaoticgeek> lol
<chaoticgeek> ya no one wants to hear me bitch anymore
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> I need a LCD moniter...
<chaoticgeek> I'll give you an update in 3 songs, thats usualy when the icon disapeared from my system tray
<chaoticgeek> then 2 songs after that it stopped playing
<chaoticgeek> I'd like an LCD monitor too
<chaoticgeek> it would give me about a square foot more of space on my tiny desk
<chaoticgeek> I would not have to pile up all my games and movies on my gamecube
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> I would like the higher res
<Snake__> I'm stuck on a 1000x700 (rounded)
<chaoticgeek> I would need a new video card to do that
<Snake__> This CRT is atleast 7 years old
<chaoticgeek> My onboard video only supports 1024x768
<Snake__> that sucks, i'm getting a whole new system soon ( hope)
<chaoticgeek> I just got my crt w/ my pc
<glitch> yeah, it's pretty nice
<glitch> http://www.glitchnyc.com/static/technology/gadgets/DellFP2.wrb
<Snake__> Either a X1800 or a 7800
<glitch> 1680x1050 flat panel
<glitch> makes life much easier
<chaoticgeek> song 3 and its still there
<glitch> just had to throw a crap ati card in a PCI slot to get taht re
<glitch> that res
<glitch> Is anyone else running on a via EPIA chipset in here?
<Snake__> nope
<glitch> i"m getting lots of weird lagging problems with kubuntu that I wasn't seeing on fedora core
<glitch> It seems to be a DMA problem
<chaoticgeek> I want to get a nice lil PCI Express 16x card w/ 128 ram
<glitch> but I can't pinpoint it
<chaoticgeek> even though I dont do gaming on my pc
<Snake__> Chaotic, get a X1800 with me :)
<Snake__> lol
<locomorto> chaoticgeek, get an nvidia one
<locomorto> Snake__, the fglrx drivers afaik suck for X* series
<glitch> are there open source drivers for the nvidia cards yet?
<locomorto> nvidia make much better drivers
<Snake__> locomorto: Oh....
<Snake__> chaoticgeek: Then get a 7800 GT!
<locomorto> no!
<locomorto> get a 7800 GTX 512 !
<locomorto> :)
<Snake__> Even better, but he said hes not a gamer
<Snake__> Soo :)
<chaoticgeek> why?
<Snake__> To enlarge your digital penis
<Snake__> Why else.
<chaoticgeek> I'm gonna get a nvidia card I do prefer nvidia over ati
<Snake__> I've always liked ATI, but after I spend approx 9 hours setting up drivers...
<Snake__> lol
<chaoticgeek> lol
<chaoticgeek> omg it just quit on me
<Snake__> o no!
<locomorto> :'(
<chaoticgeek> Ok, I'm installing bmp
<locomorto> rhythmbox is more amarokish
<glitch> so does anyone else have mouse-pause / sound pause / lag problems?
<_ubuntu> kubuntu live CD doesn't come with gparted I guess
<locomorto> theres also juk if you want a Qt one
<_ubuntu> it's sad cause it's my ubuntu CD that's messed up
<chaoticgeek> kubnuntu does have something likethat
<locomorto> qtparted/
<locomorto> qtparted?*
<_ubuntu> kubuntu live has it? where can I find that
<chaoticgeek> maybe
<chaoticgeek> thats a good question, I have never used kubntu live
<_ubuntu> in normal kubuntu, where can I find it
<chaoticgeek> I dont know, I have never used it before
<locomorto> _ubuntu: its not there
<_ubuntu> nope, I'm afraid it doesn't have it
<locomorto> You have to install it first
<chaoticgeek> oh then I'm just seeing things
<_ubuntu> can I install it? I'm running a live cd
<locomorto> sudo aptitude install qtparted
<h> How do I save the nickname and password in Konversation so that I don't have to type /nick and IDENTIFY every time I start Konversation?
<_ubuntu> yeah, I'm guessing it wont work since I'm on a live CD
<blanky> so I cant install things if I'm running a live CD am I right
<locomorto> blanky: its read only
<locomorto> _ubuntu: the System Rescue CD has qtparted on it
<kkathman> h: you cant, however you can set it to where it will identify you each time you log in
<blanky> System Rescue CD?
<glitch> okay, yet another "anyone else" question
<glitch> my system beeps once in a while
<kkathman> h: check out the aliases area
<locomorto> blanky: its a linux live distro
<glitch> and it seems to happen when I push shift for too long
<glitch> is there an accessibility option i need to set like in windows?
<blanky> locomorto: I know, I'm running kubuntu live CD
<blanky> apparently it doesn't have qtparted installed, how may I install it? can I possibly install it to RAM?
<chaoticgeek> ok, why does beep not allow me to double click a song in the playlist to play it?
<locomorto> blanky: no
<locomorto> get the system rescue cd (its only ~100mb)
<blanky> so there's no way of doing it
<blanky> locomorto: you mean the live cd?
<locomorto> Its the easiest way to get qtparted
<locomorto> banky: download (in windows) and burn this
<locomorto> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/systemrescuecd/systemrescuecd-x86-0.2.15.iso?download
<blanky> I guess I'll just use partition magic in Windows
<blanky> Thanks anyways
<blanky> i still must join #debian
<blanky> but it wont let me
<chaoticgeek> ...
<chaoticgeek> did you type "/j #debian" no quotes?
<blanky> i typed /join #debian
<locomorto> /join #debian
<chaoticgeek> hummm...
<blanky> it redirects me watch
<chaoticgeek> that should have worked too
<chaoticgeek> watch what?
<sproingie> are you registered with nickserv?
<blanky> [470]  #debian #ubuntu Forwarding to another channel
<chaoticgeek> hummm
<blanky> it redirects me :'(
<sampan> he's not identified with services
<blanky> yes I am
<chaoticgeek> did you identify yourself?
<blanky> [Notice]  -NickServ- You have already identified
<sproingie> man oh man ... kontact is sluggish when i have just 4000 messages in a mailbox
<chaoticgeek> ok
<chaoticgeek> lol
<blanky> please help me
<sproingie> s/kontact/kmail/
<sampan> oh, yeah you are :/  
<sampan> weird, i just joined
<chaoticgeek> :( I really liked amarok
<sampan> is yours acting up?  mine on breezy takes 10-20% of my cpu -- on mandriva it's like 2-3% -- very strange
<locomorto> sampan, it might be cpu scaling
<sampan> i don't think so -- i run at 100% cpu (folding at home) 
<sampan> so i notice the slowdown in folding when i run other (non-folding) apps
<chaoticgeek> snake comes and goes quite a bit
<sampan> is there a url i can watch to see a list of breezy backports?
<kkathman> i dont think that the brezy backports are out yet
<kkathman> oops breezy
<sampan> i know -- but i'm desperately WAITING for some
<kkathman> if you know what you are doing, you can get some things from debian and just run a mixed system
<sampan> i've already tried building the thing from source and it just made a bigger mess -- i'm either gonna reinstall 5.04 or just wait for the backports
<kkathman> for the most part, esp in KDE, they will work
<kkathman> I just pulled down the kvirc cvs and it runs great
<chaoticgeek> kde.org
<kkathman> but I am having probs with it pinning in Adept...I dont think Adept uses any of the apt prefs
<sampan> well this is an IME (SCIM) and supposedly it's rather tricky -- as witnessed by the fact that breezy pretty much borked it completely -- all the chinese ubuntu sites are saying: "just stick with 5.04 until dapper"
<kkathman> I went to 5.10 and it seems fine here..been very stable
<sampan> do you use SCIM ?
<kkathman> no
<sampan> it's something about the SCIM packages
<kkathman> could be.. someone else in another channel was complaining about that
<sampan> producing total lockups -- forcing hard power-downs (i.e., holding the power button in until the system shuts off), etc.
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> submitted a bug on it yet?
<sampan> or just taking 5 MINUTES for applications to load
<sampan> lots of people have submitted bug reports
<kkathman> thats a good thing then
<sampan> official word is: no updates for non-security issues so just wait till dapper ;/
<chaoticgeek> I dont have problems with 5.10, except with amarok
<kkathman> chaoticgeek: what engine did you install for amarok?
<chaoticgeek> gstreamer
<chaoticgeek> the problem is that it closes on me
<kkathman> chaoticgeek: try xine and see if you have better luck
<kkathman> chaoticgeek: or try kaffeine-xine..that seems to be a good choice for most
<chaoticgeek> every other media player works, but I like amarok
<kkathman> I dont even use sound on my linux system cuz I have a really good one on my winbox
<sampan> i like amarok too -- but it shouldn't eat up 20% of cpu cycles on a p4 2.4
<Snake__> Hey guys what do you do with a .run file??????
<kkathman> sampan: no it shouldnt
<sampan> something a bit fishy with it -- so i just use xmms 
<kkathman> but that could be an arts thing sampan are you up to date with Adept?
<Snake__> !runfiles
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Snake__
<Snake__> !installingfiles
<ubotu> Snake__: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Snake__> !installing
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Snake__
<kkathman> run files?
<sampan> heh, well i've updated 3 times with ubuntu's (twice with breezy and once with hoary), 2 of those 3 times applications (crucial ones, like SCIM) broke
<chaoticgeek> well I have to find something else, cuz I'm tired of having to kill amarok everytime it stops playing
<Snake__> kkathman: yes
* sampan isn't too keen on updating anymore
<kkathman> lol sampan...I can understand
<kkathman> Snake__: where did you get the .run file?
<Snake__> chaoticgeek: Use XMMS ;)!
<Snake__> kkathman: Ummm hang on, i downloaded off torrent
<kkathman> ohh
<sampan> kkathman  yeah i do use artsd (sblive card), with xmms my cpu usage is pretty normal (0-2% for artsd and 1% for xmms) -- with amarok it's like 16-22% for JUST amarok -- not even artsd
<Snake__> kkathman: This site is where I got the torrent file
<kkathman> Snake__: try looking at this...it may help http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,14746300
<Snake__> kkathman: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=17
<Snake__> kkathman: Then I am also downloading americas army, which uses a .run file
<kkathman> check that link I just gave you
<ghostpsalm> I am about to compile the kernel - recommended options for make-kpkg?
<Snake__> kkathman: Amazing. Linux is simply amazing
<chaoticgeek> I just wish I could get beep to go to my stystem tray
<kkathman> hehe
<Snake__> God I would love to get UT04 running lol
<ghostpsalm> Difference between running debootstrap and compiling your own kernel?
<chaoticgeek> you dont have to compile your own kernel...
<chaoticgeek> I would assume
<ghostpsalm> Sorry, not compile then -configure and build?
<arnducky> Can I 'install' kubuntu overtop of regular Debian (Etch/Testing)?
<Snake__> Uhhh.......wtf is this (anyone help) http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/435116
<ghostpsalm> I just want to understand what you have to do in order to equal running ; debootstrap, then apt-get install ubuntu-base kubuntu-desktop linux-k7, etc?
<Snake__> How do I get permission
<chaoticgeek> time to nuke up some pizza
<sampan> brb
<chaoticgeek> Snake__: permission for what?
<Snake__> chaoticgeek: [01:41]  <Snake__> Uhhh.......wtf is this (anyone help) http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/435116
<Snake__> chaoticgeek: Trying to install UT04
<chaoticgeek> humm
<chaoticgeek> you get your password right?
<Snake__> *nods*
<Snake__> Do I have to login as root...I thought sudo would take care of that
<chaoticgeek> go to Kde Menu button> System Settings
<Snake__> Ok
<chaoticgeek> then a dialog pops up and at the bottom it says System Adminiastration, click Disk & Filesystems
<Snake__> alright im in
<chaoticgeek> you get a screen thats grayed out and at the top says you need to do admin mode
<chaoticgeek> click the button "administrator Mode" at the bottom
<Snake__> Yep, i logged in
<chaoticgeek> ok its your cd drive right?
<Snake__> right?
<chaoticgeek> ok click on the Optical Disk one
<Snake__> wait... lol had to re read
<Snake__> ok
<chaoticgeek> can you click modify?
<Snake__> No
<chaoticgeek> ok well I cant either
<Snake__> lol
<chaoticgeek> so thats not gonna work
<Snake__> Perhaps I should copy the disk into my home folder??
<chaoticgeek> did you do "chmod +x linux-installer.sh"
<chaoticgeek> so you can execute it
<Snake__> no...
<chaoticgeek> try that
<Snake__> Still says permissions denied
<h> how do I install  mp3 decoders for Kaffeine?
<chaoticgeek> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Snake__> snake@Beast:/media/cdrom$ sudo ./linux-installer.sh
<Snake__> sudo: unable to execute ./linux-installer.sh: Permission denied
<Snake__> still
<ghostpsalm> What is the minimum you need to do to achieve a bootable root filesystem, after running debootstrap from a livecd?
<chaoticgeek> humm.. Then I am out of ideas
<h> ghostpsalm, try chmod a+x  ./linux-installer.sh
<Snake__> lol alright
<chaoticgeek> hehe
<ghostpsalm> try chmod a+x  ./linux-installer.sh
<chaoticgeek> h did you get what ubotu told you?
<chaoticgeek> lmao
<chaoticgeek> I already told him that
<ghostpsalm> I was just relaying; and you told him chmod +x, not chmod a+x
<chaoticgeek> oh
<chaoticgeek> I thought I typed a+x
<chaoticgeek> oops
<fatejudger> every time I try and load a video online using kaffeine-gstreamer it crashes, is there any way to fix this?
<fatejudger> it says that it alsasink and the videosink aren't working
<fatejudger> but they are
<fatejudger> I can play videos and music fine locally
<fatejudger> it just breaks over the internet
<supo> hello everyone! would someone know how to change just one icon size on the desktop?
<fatejudger> supo: I don't believe you can
<fatejudger> supo: why in the hell would you want to?
<h> chaoticgeek, that page does not exist
<chaoticgeek> what page?
<supo> well in gnome you can.. but i made icon for firefox i want to be the size as the image is really
<h> chaoticgeek, that page ubotu told me.
<chaoticgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<supo> to enhance the look of my desktop
<ghostpsalm> What is the minimum you need to do to achieve a bootable root filesystem, after running debootstrap from a livecd?
<h> chaoticgeek, yes, it says create new empty page.
<chaoticgeek> no that is the link
<chaoticgeek> somereason it gives you the worng link sometimes, so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats is the right one
<h> chaoticgeek, thanks. how do I enable multiverse or universe in source.list?
<chaoticgeek> open a console and type 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/souces.list
<h> chaoticgeek, that page told me to install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg but they are the gtk things. I use KDE. Do I install them?
<chaoticgeek> yes
<chaoticgeek> i did and they work
<chaoticgeek> if you cant get 'kdesu kate /etc/apt/souces.list' to work you can navigate to /ect/apt/ in konquoror and right click on sources.list and then actions>edit as root
<chaoticgeek> I should not have had that nap
<chaoticgeek> now I wont go to sleep at a decent time today
<chaoticgeek> well beep works just fine, so I guess thats what I'll stick with
<h> chaoticgeek, do u recommend Kaffeine-xine or just xine?
<chaoticgeek> I dont know
<chaoticgeek> I use mplayer
<chaoticgeek> I've heard other people say Kaffeine-xine
<insanekane> how can I get media:/ ioslave to show my harddisks ?
<insanekane> hard disks (and partitions)
<Snake__> insanekane: It's a glitch in KDE...if you talking about what I think you are
<chaoticgeek> what?
<insanekane> Snake__: have any URLs describing this ? (I want to fix it)
<chaoticgeek> in konquror when you go to media:/? I get my hard drives partions
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: i dont
<chaoticgeek> oh
<Snake__> chaoticgeek: Odd.. I don't and I was told by a couple people in here its a KDE glitch...
<Snake__> insanekane: Sorry, no URLs, I've only had people in here tell me that
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: are your partitions listed in /etc/fstab ?
<chaoticgeek> when I open konquror I type media:/
<chaoticgeek> yes
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: how many entries you have ?
<chaoticgeek> I thought all partitions were,
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: not by default ... when you installed kubuntu, did you specify mount points for all your partitions ?
<chaoticgeek> I have /dev/hda1 to /dev/hda6 and /dev/hdc
<chaoticgeek> yes I did, /windows, and /hdrive for my fat32 data parition
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: aha! thats why it works
<insanekane> its stupid, media:/ should work as is ...
* insanekane digs into media:/ ioslave code
<chaoticgeek> when I go into media:/ I have hdc, and hda1,2,4,5
<chaoticgeek> it excludes my swap and another partition that I did not need to be seen
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: yes, the rest should be swap/extended
<chaoticgeek> ok
<Snake__> Where do I need to dig to fix this?
<sampan> heh, media:/ doesn't show anything for me either
<insanekane> Snake__: I did fix it sometime ago (in a hackish sort of way) ... but anyway, you need to look into kdebase, pmount and hal
<sampan> never used that before
<chaoticgeek> thats nice, media:/ works for me, but amarok does not work for me
<Snake__> lol
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: whats wrong with amarok ?
<chaoticgeek> dont ask
<sampan> but if i go to the media directory, everything is there
<h> chaoticgeek, thank you so much. things work very well from your instructions. here is a present for you: http://hil.homelinux.org:10080/~h/video/america_army.wmv
<chaoticgeek> I just use beep now
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: no sound ? tried installing arts ?
<sampan> just with folder icons, not disk images or anything
<chaoticgeek> no it just closes on me
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: ah right
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone help me with setting up opera plugins?
<h> chaoticgeek, how do you like the video?
<Snake__> insanekane: Wheres this kdebase at?
<chaoticgeek> I'm having a bit o problems
<chaoticgeek> kaffine is loading and going crazy on me
<insanekane> Snake__: apt-get source kdebase
<Snake__> lol oh
<kkathman> chaoticgeek: make sure you get kaffeine-xine
<kkathman> and then choose it
<insanekane> kkathman: that works for me ... but, no SOUND :)
<kkathman> hmm you wanted sound with that music player?
<Snake__> Alright all i'm calling it a night
<Snake__> Peace out
<chaoticgeek> ok well caffine does not like me
<kkathman> chaoticgeek: did you apt-get install kaffeine-xine?
<DjDarkman> can someone helo me with opera plugins ,i`m having trouble with this "motif" thing?
<kkathman> motif thing?
<chaoticgeek> what was that link again?
<DjDarkman> it says i need openmotif for the plugins to worfd
<DjDarkman> work
<DjDarkman> and when i want to install it:
<h> chaoticgeek, Here: Enjoy the show: http://hil.homelinux.org:10080/~h/video/america_army.wmv
<chaoticgeek> ok, wow people are up in arms about the new Harry Potter movie
<DjDarkman> djdarkman@DjDarkman:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i openmotif_2.1.30-5_i386.deb
<DjDarkman> Password:
<h> chaoticgeek, I can't watch Harry Potter movie. Frustrating...
<kkathman> DjDarkman: Check this out and see if it helps:  http://www.broadbandreports.com/forum/remark,14746300
<DjDarkman> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of openmotif:
<DjDarkman>  openmotif depends on xlib6g (>= 3.3.6-10); however:
<DjDarkman>   Package xlib6g is not installed.
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> wait not that
<chaoticgeek> ok, I keep getting an error in kaffine
<chaoticgeek> Resource busy or not available.
<kkathman> DjDarkman:  this:  http://www.opera.com/support/search/supsearch.dml?index=224
<chaoticgeek> xvimagesink.c(740): gst_xvimagesink_get_xv_support: /internal_thread/thread_vbin/vbin/videosink: No port available
<DjDarkman> kkathman: already read that
<kkathman> DjDarkman: if you are missing the xlib, just sudo apt-get install it
<kkathman> oh ok
<kkathman> hmm
<DjDarkman> i`ve looked for it but i cant find it
<DjDarkman>  openmotif depends on xlib6g (>= 3.3.6-10);
<chaoticgeek> ok, kaffine-xine package is the newest
<chaoticgeek> I have to restart x because of the problems with kaffine
<kkathman> chaoticgeek: make sure that you reset your engine in kaffeine to xine
<kkathman> DjDarkman:  one second
<DjDarkman> k kkathman 
<chaoticgeek> ok how do I reset it?
* DjDarkman ping me
<kkathman> DjDarkman: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78626.html
<kkathman> DjDarkman: did you see that one?
<DjDarkman> no
<DjDarkman> i hope this will do it
<chaoticgeek> I was able to view the video through my browser though
<chaoticgeek> http://hil.homelinux.org:10080/~h/video/america_army.wmv
<chaoticgeek> ok I got it working in kaffeine now
<chaoticgeek> kkathman: is it just me or does the song seem to go by very quickly?
<chaoticgeek> I've heard the song before and it seemes very quick
<chaoticgeek> wow, I just seene a commercial for the "DVD Bible"
<chaoticgeek> the kids that are in the commercial look like they want to kill themselves
<h> chaoticgeek, what;'s the characters in the video?
<chaoticgeek> what?
<chaoticgeek> The text?
<chaoticgeek> or the video of the people?
<kkathman> chaoticgeek: uhmm.. I dunno what you are looking at
<chaoticgeek> the video link you gave me
<chaoticgeek> http://hil.homelinux.org:10080/~h/video/america_army.wmv this
<kkathman> chaoticgeek: I used kaffeine for music and then totem for video
<kkathman> but for the most part Im using my winbox for audio and video
<chaoticgeek> ok...
<h> chaoticgeek, the text? guess
<chaoticgeek> I have no clue what the text is. the charcters are from america's army game
<chaoticgeek> good game if you have a very nice system
<chaoticgeek> it can be quite a resource hog
<chaoticgeek> its starting to die in here
<chaoticgeek> and I should sleep
<kkathman> yah I think Im gonna go to bed also.
<kkathman> nighters
<sampan> YAY! my nethack game was recovered after the horrible lockup the other day -- whew
<crimsun> now that's called prioritisation
<sampan> ;/  
<insanekane> crimsun: :)
<sampan> well, i'm still getting weird errors after that scim messup (completely removed now): if i run adept from kmenu i get a "su error" -- crash -- but i can start it from cli
<sampan> but, restoring that nethack game was a key priority -- best game so far
<supo> i got a question about kde and icons... is it possible to change just one icons size on desktop?  i have one icon i'd like to be in its real size to enhance the look of my desktop.
<insanekane> sampan: what scim messup ?
<sampan> insanekane, after i updated the other day, my scim completely quit on me -- i couldn't get it to configure (scim-setup would seg fault)
<insanekane> hmm
<sampan> lots of people having this issue with the breezy scim -- some after updates, some on fresh breezy installs 
<insanekane> sampan: which scim version ?
<insanekane> sampan: i have scim/skim working perfectly here
<sampan> whichever one is in the breezy repos
<sampan> some have had it work fine
<insanekane> ok, i compiled from source
<sampan> but a lot of the chinese ubuntu forums are saying to just hold off on breezy until dapper scim is backported -- lots staying with 5.04
<insanekane> k
<sampan> i'm too newb to even attempt compiling ... but i did try downloading re-done .debs from a chinese ubuntu mirror, which were supposedly a-okay .. that locked my whole system up -- couldn't even kill X with alt-cntl-backspace
<insanekane> hmm
<chaoticgeek_away> can I make a .deb package?
<insanekane> sampan: actually, compiling scim is easy
<insanekane> chaoticgeek_away: sure you can :)
<insanekane> chaoticgeek_away: if you want to do it the easy way, use checkinstall :)
<sampan> i sat and waited for like 10 minutes before hitting the power button -- hence the borked nethack game -- but now, weird things happening -- so i may just reinstall (pretty easy anyway) or go back to 5.04 
<insanekane> sampan: k
<sampan> insanekane  you sound like an experienced linux person -- i've never compiled anything and i'm basically lost :X
<insanekane> sampan: actually, i've used pure (as in no other OS), for about 8 years now ... but no, im not experienced at all for a meaning of that word
<sampan> well if you're compiling stuff that counts in my book!  :D
<crimsun> the japanese ubuntu loco team has much better scim packages
<sampan> and 8 years is plenty long to earn your stripes ;)
<insanekane> sampan: to compile scim ... download the tar.gz ... extract it, ./configure --prefix=/usr; make; make install; (you can replace the last step with checkinstall to make it easy to uninstall scim if necessary)
<locomorto> crimsun ?
<insanekane> sampan: yes, it is long ... but i haven't earned mine yet :/
<crimsun> locomorto: ?
<locomorto> you said loco
<locomorto> I flash on loco :)
<sampan> insanekane  do you have a link for the tar.gz -- i'll confess my eyes glazed over when looking at files for that just because i'm not even 100% sure which packages are where 
<crimsun> loco == localisation.
<chaoticgeek_away> I know what I'm going to do next semester as a java project
<locomorto> :/
<chaoticgeek_away> first I should sleep
<locomorto> think up a new acronim :)
<crimsun> l10n, if you will
<insanekane> sampan: its available in the download section of scim-im.org
* DjDarkman ping me
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: what project ?
<chaoticgeek> meh I dont have classes tomorrow
<sampan> scim is really mission-critical for me (writing my dissertation in chinese history and i simply HAVE to be able to input characters) -- i can't really spend months waiting for backports -- so it's either reinstall windows (shudder!) or go back to hoary
<chaoticgeek> I'm gonna write a program that will make .deb packages for a person
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: haha ... its not *that* easy ... plus, there is already checkinstall :)
<chaoticgeek> but first I have to make my own .deb packages from hand
<chaoticgeek> ok, well I have reasoning behind this
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: whats your reasoning ?
<chaoticgeek> my brother is *trying* to use ubuntu for his computer. and he knows that you cant just get .exe like in windows, well sometimes
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: show him klik ;)
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/
<chaoticgeek> but he was trying to get me to help him install something from source and well it was not working and he could not communicate too well
<chaoticgeek> but deb packages are easy to install
<insanekane> yep
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: why don't you compile for him, and use checkinstall to build the debs ?
<insanekane> sampan: http://www.scim-im.org/downloads/
<chaoticgeek> well I'm a bit away
<chaoticgeek> he is back home while I'm at college
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: i mean, send him the debs that you create :P
<chaoticgeek> oh
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: he doesn't have email ?
<chaoticgeek> ya thats what I was thinking
<sampan> insanekane  did you do both scim and skim?
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: have you taken a look at checkinstall ?
<insanekane> sampan: yes
<chaoticgeek> and also next semester to keep my knowladge of java I need a project so why not
<sampan> ver 1.4.2 ?
<chaoticgeek> I'm looking at it
<insanekane> sampan: yep :)
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: you heard about the java-qt bindings ?
<chaoticgeek> well that just kinda sucks
<chaoticgeek> I thought it was a great idea
<insanekane> what ? java-qt ?
<insanekane> ah checkinstall :)
<chaoticgeek> checkinstall
<insanekane> heh
<sampan> insanekane  and it's just one file for all the scim packages?
<chaoticgeek> well time for a new project
<insanekane> sampan: yep ... well, thats for the engine ... then you need an input method ... what method do you use ?
<sampan> pinyin
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: so many many of them :)
<insanekane> sampan: yes, you can check the scim-pinyin instructions once you compile scim/skim
<sampan> so i need scim, skim, scim-qtimm(?), and pinyin, and the tables(?)
<insanekane> sampan: no need for scim-qtimm (you don't need it ... not until qt4 anyway ... unless you want to patch qt ;) )
<insanekane> sampan: the rest yes
<sampan> k -- thanks :)
<insanekane> sampan: http://www.scim-im.org/wiki/documentation
<insanekane> sampan: in particular: http://www.scim-im.org/wiki/documentation/installation_and_configuration/ubuntu_kubuntu
<insanekane> sampan: don't follow the first section
<insanekane> sampan: after you compile/install from source ... follow the section "System configuration" onwards
<sampan> okay -- first attempt at compiling -- garrrrrrrrrrrrgh ;)
<insanekane> sampan: are you using OOo ?
<sampan> yeah
<insanekane> sampan: ok ... and you use KDE also i assume ?
<sampan> yep ... gnome just bugs me -- sometimes i'll switch into fluxbox or xfce for kicks though
<insanekane> sampan: then you need "QT_IM_MODULE=xim" and "GTK_IM_MODULE=xim" also
<sampan> that's in the Xsession file
<sampan> i've had those in there since i used kde/scim in mandrake 10.1
<sampan> errr, each time i installed a new distro i mean ;)
<insanekane> ah ok
<insanekane> someone really needs to make an i18n intelligent distro for the rest of us ;)
<insanekane> a distro thats not obviosly east asian oriented i.e.
<sampan> well mandr(iva,ake) has good scim support -- installs it at the start if you select "multiple languages" ... but after using ubuntu, i am hooked on apt-get and since 10.2 i can't get console nethack to work right in mandriva either :X
<chaoticgeek> hehe mandr(iva,ake)
<chaoticgeek> I like apt-get too
<chaoticgeek> it is so nice
<ghostpsalm> Apt-get says it cannot find the package 'bin86'; though it's on the package list?
<chaoticgeek> but I still know hwo to build from source
<sampan> i just hate having to mess with the mirrors and urpmi with mandriva ... apt-get is so easy with kubuntu
* sampan is too newb to really know how to build from source :/
<chaoticgeek> its easy, as long as your not my lil brother
<chaoticgeek> well not so little, hwo about younger brother
<chaoticgeek> crap I need to get a perl module for this app
<ghostpsalm> all: Apt-get says it cannot find the package 'bin86'; though it's on the package list?
<chaoticgeek> speaking of building from source
<insanekane> sampan: whats the problem ?
<insanekane> sampan: btw, i don't mean scim support alone ... i mean i18n oriented ... there are so many damn apps out there who do not care about non-european languages :/
<chaoticgeek> ok, I need to install a perl module XML::Parser perl module, now on cpan.org it has XML::Parser, but some others below it
<chaoticgeek> should I get them too?
<chaoticgeek> never mind
<sampan> insanekane  oh, i was just speaking in general that i was too newb -- i haven't actually tried it yet
<chaoticgeek> the tar.gz has everything I belive
<sampan> i'm making sure i have all the info from the wiki and stuff printed out for when i get some time on sunday or monday to do this
<chaoticgeek> ls
<sampan> knowing me, i'll find some weird way of making it error the first 10 times i try it ;)
<sampan> but i agree with you, the internationalisation of applications still has a LONG way to go
<ghostpsalm> chaoticgeek: DO you know why 'bin86' is not found?  (amd64)
<chaoticgeek> nope
<PokerFacePenguin> is there a GUI tool for modifying partition tables in kubuntu?  like resizing 'em.  I just spent the last couple of hours trimming a measly 2 gigs off of my / with parted.  Not to mention I use ext3
<PokerFacePenguin> so i had to tune2fs too
<chaoticgeek> Do any of you know why this program says XML::Parser is not found even though its installed
<chaoticgeek> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<chaoticgeek> I keep getting that
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: because perl sucks and configure is in hell ? :)
<chaoticgeek> never mind I did not get it installed properly
<chaoticgeek> perl is great
<bl3ssing> morning everyone!
<bl3ssing> :-)
<chaoticgeek> hi
<insanekane> python is great :)
<PokerFacePenguin> hello :)
<ghostpsalm> PokerFacePenguin: GParted
<chaoticgeek> I hope to eventualy learn C/C++, Perl, Python
<chaoticgeek> maybe some others
<jmg> s/perl/ruby
<chaoticgeek> s?
<chaoticgeek> smalltalk?
<chaoticgeek> or whatever it is
<jmg> never minde
<jmg> mind*
<chaoticgeek> huh?
<chaoticgeek> I'm gettting so many problems trying to install this module 
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: what kind of problems ?
<chaoticgeek> I'm in #perl and they are trying to help me
<chaoticgeek> but I dont think that being able to have bmp in my system tray is worth it
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: maybe you need to delete the package and reinstall (download probably destroyed the package)
<chaoticgeek> ya thats too much work for it
<insanekane> chaoticgeek: also, maybe you need the devel package ... maybe configure is looking for a .pc
<chaoticgeek> they said stuff about having special libraries and all this other stuff
<chaoticgeek> then I went not ofr me to be able to minimize to the system tray
<insanekane> perl sucks
<chaoticgeek> I still like perl
<chaoticgeek> just not xml::parser
<PokerFacePenguin> wow gparted has a much nicer GUI than GTparted....looks like they cleaned it up alot
<PokerFacePenguin> ghostpsalm: thanks
<chaoticgeek> I think that bmp not being able to minimize to the system tray sucks too
<thoreauputic> for a beep media player tray icon look here and enable the repo >> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<thoreauputic> easiest way is to enable the "all" repo
<thoreauputic> oh rats - looks like it's down, sorry
<chaoticgeek> ya
<chaoticgeek> welcome back PokerFacePenguin 
<PokerFacePenguin> chaoticgeek: not sure what happened there
<chaoticgeek> you left then returned
<PokerFacePenguin> chaoticgeek: not on wifi now tho...very odd
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<v-dogg> how modern computer must one have to be able to watch TV with Linux? and maybe record programms and stream it to home network?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
* DjDarkman playz Belga - Egy ket ha` www.djdarkman.tk
<v-dogg> anyone here using MythTV?
<divan> Do u need a TV Card for that?
<chaoticgeek> yes
<divan> Then no :(
<chaoticgeek> I've got a tv tuner card, but cant get anything to work
<chaoticgeek> but its not one of the good pvr tv tuner cards, its the cheap-o wintv go plus card
<arnducky> me too and Ubuntu even has an ATI control panel applet and (proprietary?) driver package for it.
<arnducky> chaoticgeek, it's an original 32 MB Radeon All-In Wonder (AIW)
<chaoticgeek> hey if you want some real help join #mythtv-users
<arnducky> kernel 2.6 doesn't even have a drm module for it AFAIK...
<chaoticgeek> I'm there
* arnducky does /LIST #mythtv-usrs
<v-dogg> I'll start looking into TV apps when I first get my mp3s playing...
<v-dogg> so far no luck
<chaoticgeek> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats. Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<v-dogg> and I'd love to be able to click links in konsole... :)
<chaoticgeek> ummm why not just write it down?
<chaoticgeek> wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, just like it says
<v-dogg> sure I can copy and paste it, but I'm so used to using IRC thru Nutty SSH that this id just inconvenient
<murray> hello : what is the best way to map the windows key?
<murray> so that it pops up the K "start" menu?
<chaoticgeek> thats a good question
<chaoticgeek> hi ubotu 
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> bonjour
<v-dogg> murray: I asked the very same question a little while ago and didn't get an answer
<v-dogg> but alt+f1 does the same thing 
<v-dogg> you'll get used to it
<chaoticgeek> or you can click it
<v-dogg> chaoticgeek: slow and inconvenient
<chaoticgeek> ok...
<picca> i am thinking of moving to kubuntu from my current distro, but wondered .. does the boot process start the rc scripts in parallel so it is faster?
<murray> v-dogg: ta ... i found this
<murray> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-60544.html
<murray> but not quite pieced it all together
<murray> is there a "ubuntu keyboard shortcuts for windows users" page anywhere?
<murray> picca: not sure, I'm not expert, but I don't think it starts the rc scripts in parallel
<murray> i've found the boot process similar, time wise, to other distros
<murray> prettier in kubuntu tho :)
<picca> murray:  i am thinking of trying it out because although i love the distro i am using, sound will not work with it - one thing i like about the distro i have is that it starts up very fast
<crimsun> picca: no, we don't use initng
<hussam> picca: what distro do you use now?
<picca> openSUSE 10
<crimsun> there are plans to modify the current sysvinit configuration, but initng is not in the works for Dapper.
<picca> crimsun is that the official name for booting in parallel?
<crimsun> initng is one such implementation
<picca> okay thanks crimsun
<murray> picca: try the live cd, if suspend to disk works, then you get the equivalent of very fast boot up
<murray> without booting
<murray> plus you don't have to reset everything each time :)
<picca> yes that is good idea - didn't think to do that
<picca> just hope my sound card works with it - it has been a total pain in openSUSE
<murray>  /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh I believe, you may need to sudo it#
<picca> okay thanks murray
<crimsun> picca: which sound card?
<picca> intel 82801DB
<murray> i've got a brand spanking, just release sony laptop, with a widescreen and nada about installing linux on it from google
<crimsun> picca: err...which codec does it use?
<murray> and kubutnu got everything, including the widescreen, out of the box
<crimsun> (''tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat'' would tell you)
<picca> how do i find out crimsun
<hussam> I first switched from suse 9.1 to Kubuntu for sound problems as well.
<picca> it says it is an 82801DB-ICH4
<crimsun> it should work fine
<crimsun> it may have an ac97_quirk or something
<crimsun> what manufacturer and model computer?
<picca> it is a gateway laptop 3325 (i think that is the model)
<murray> anyone know if there is a key you can press to force xscreensaver to cycle to the next screensaver?
<picca> the community for ubuntu and kubuntu seems much bigger than openSUSE
<goldbrick> openSUSE is slow
<picca> there are so many things annoying me with openSUSE at the moment
<picca> sound problems, software repositories, YaST
<picca> it is time to make the move
<murray> i'd wager you will like it
<picca> i will be nice to have a distro that doesn't install all the gnome stuff as well
<picca> well off i go to install it
<picca> bbl
<goldbrick> woo!
<goldbrick> A convert
<scizzo> hello people
<scizzo> anyone here using Krusader and Kaffeine that might be able to help me a little?
<chaoticgeek> lol goldbrick 
<chaoticgeek> hi scizzo 
<goldbrick> I'm convert to Kubuntu
<cyne> how do i switch between X desktops? or get back to my desktop
<cyne> when my game crashes
<cyne> full screen
<cyne> i know i can crel-alt-backspace
<cyne> ctrl
<cyne> but that makes me log back in
<cyne> and closes all my other programs
<cyne> judging by the lack of answers i assume that it's the only way
<chaoticgeek> that I know of yes
<goldbrick> All hail Kubuntu!
<murray> cyne: have you tried Ctrl-Tab?
<murray> and if you just want a command line window Ctrl-F1 (or F2, F3...)
<murray> and then Ctrl-F7 to get back into X / KDE
<cyne> thanks
<kairu0> hey all
<Hobbsee> hey kairu0 
<kairu0> Hobbsee
<kairu0> what u up to?
<Hobbsee> just got home from work, reading the newspaper online
<kairu0> what do you do?
<Hobbsee> check out chick in a supermarket - it's just a casual job - it's quite fun
<ilred> hi to all!
<Hobbsee> hi ilred!
<ilred> guys, why my kubuntu freeze after upgrade?
<kairu0> hey ilred
<kairu0> ilred, upgrade to what?
<ilred> i have breezy, installed tuesday
<ilred> all ok, but yesterday adept told me there are 62 upgrades
<Hobbsee> ilred: which bit of it freezes?
<Hobbsee> as in, what happens to make it freeze?
<ilred> after upgrade the system is ok, but if i enter in kde all systemfreeze
<ilred> sorry for my bad english
<kairu0> ilred, why dont you try creating a new user, loggin in as him, and seeing if kde crashes
<ilred> i loggin in with user root
<jpatrick> ilred: why?
<ilred> kde start ok, but, after i launcj an application system freeze
<ilred> nowi've reboot
<ilred> i try with new user
<jpatrick> ilred: why root?
<ilred> a try
<Pupeno> Is it me or openoffice2 impress is terrible, terrible buggy ? It misses to do simple things such as respecting the ordering (what is in front of what) of the objects (when using animations). ooo1 seemed to be better here.
<kairu0> Pupeno, i only use writer and calc so dunno
<ilred> for disable acpi is correct acpi=off at boot?
<Pupeno> I'll install openoffice 1
<ilred> with acpi=off it's the same condition...freeze
<ilred> now i try with a new user
<jpatrick> Pupeno: don't know about you but I like KOffice
<Pupeno> jpatrick: I used to like it but I had some problems with it (unstability, lost of data) and the current presentation is already on openoffice 1. So I might just install it and live with it.
<kairu0> i like openoffice because it can make word-friendly .doc files
<kairu0> with the most accuracy that is
<Pupeno> how is koffice's presenter's opendocument support doing ?
<ilred> guys
<ilred> with a new user i enter in kde, i launch konqueror and ... reeze
<ilred> freeze
<ilred> but my mouse can move
<ilred> ctrl+alt+<- doesn't work to restartx
<ilred> ctrl+alt+F1 doesn't work to swith into a console
<ilred> with dmesg idon't fnd any problem
<ilred> find
<ilred> anyone can tell me wich command use to control logs?
<ilred> in /var/log/messages, kde.log, Xorg.0.log i don't find any problem
<scizzo> anyone know a good howto for restricted formats and a good player for KDE?
<Hobbsee> scizzo: amarok
<Hobbsee> and !faq
<Hobbsee> !faq
<ubotu> well, faq is The Ubuntu FAQ Guide is: select System -> Help (in Breezy), or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation or http://help.ubuntu.com
<insanekane> ok ... so anyone setup ftp on their machine which works ?
<Hobbsee> !restricted formats
<ubotu> somebody said restricted formats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Hobbsee> !tell scizzo about restricted formats
<Riddell> nalioth: did you get ppc flight-1 candidate installed?
<nalioth> Riddell: not yet. will do it at work today
<scizzo> Hobbsee: yes amarok is working ok
<Hobbsee> scizzo: amarok was my answer for a good player for KDE :P
<scizzo> Hobbsee: however I want to get som more action with kaffeine or some other application
<Hobbsee> scizzo: what do you want to do?
<scizzo> well I want to get a good media player going
<scizzo> gstreamer stuff seems to be fast and everything....but I think I might have a rendering or GLX problem because all the players are slow and I can't use xv for rendering
<ilred> guys, seems a problem about kdeinit for my freezes
<scizzo> guess I have to look more into this
<ilred> guys, kubuntu is in the universe repository?
<Hobbsee> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<Hobbsee> not in universe, it's in main
<ilred> mmmmmm
<ilred> any freezes 4u? i've enabled universe ,multiverse, security and updates repository
<Hobbsee> ilred: what type of graphics card do you have?
<ilred> ati 9100, with fglrx
<Hobbsee> *nods* - did you get the drivers for it?
<Hobbsee> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<scizzo> I am using fglrx
<Hobbsee> got no clue if that will make much difference, but it might help
<scizzo> :)
<ilred> fglrxinfo using ssh on another pc...no response
<scizzo> ummm....no wondering things are slow...xv can't be used on this machine..hmm
<notech> admin mode fixed?
<ilred> guys, find the problem!
<ilred> module fglrx
<godzero> Riddell: I'm reading up on those links you gave me in kubuntu-devel. I'll catch back up with you guys when I think I learned all I can from them.
<scizzo> ilred: ?
<scizzo> ilred: have you looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for answers?
<scizzo> brb
<Riddell> godzero: groovy
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dad's starting to get annoyed at the sudden jumps in bandwidth used lol - i'd better not test any more cd's this month!
<stdoubt> so does DVD playback on Kubuntu just plain suck ?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Riddell] : Flight 1 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/flight-1/ | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the australian life.  keep the CDs you have then rsync any future ones to save bandwidth
<Hobbsee> Riddell: rsync...now there's an idea...
<treefrog> hi all. justa  quick one.. my Kubuntu has has a crash.. I crashed it during a boot. Now the screen res is 800 600. .. A bit like safe mode.. how do I reset it ??
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's not like the bandwidths' a problem, he's just whinging and whining over nothing - there's still another 6 gig for the month to go, and we wouldnt be able to hit that unless i downloaded something like suse and mandriva as well!
<jpatrick> treefrog: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hobbsee> Riddell: rsync...i'll have to look into that
<treefrog> thanks so much.. 
<stdoubt> i installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdcss2-dev; watched a DVD; ejected the disk ; installed xmms ; surfed awhile ; listened to mp3s ; inserted DVD and xine says: "There is no input plugin...etc" wtf
<godzero> treefrog: I think for X, you can try ctrl-alt-(numpad+) to increase resolution, ctrl-alt-(numpad-) to decrease
<treefrog> ya but if I open the display manager thingy it only has 800 600 and 340  400 or something.!!
<mth`MAW> Hi
<godzero> treefrog: oh.. the ya.. gotta do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing
<treefrog> this X org thing is asking for PCI bus ID .. !! oops out of depth
<treefrog> can I just say OK to defaults .. I slected the NV drivers but I have not got a clue after that.. 
<jpatrick> Try the defaults...
<jpatrick> until it gets to resolutions
<stdoubt> anyone having luck with dvd playback?
<godzero> or you could "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ... and add 1024x768 etcetera
<treefrog> is 128 meg the same as 128000K ??
<godzero> 131072k
<godzero> 128x1024
<assasukasse> hi all
<jpatrick> assasukasse: hi
<assasukasse> eheheh
<assasukasse> cu on yahoo eh :D
<jpatrick> oh yeah
<assasukasse> have u ever tried apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<assasukasse> i tried once but the results were not really amazing..
<assasukasse> no filebrowser support
<assasukasse> no sound..
<jpatrick> assasukasse: tried #xubuntu ?
<Bigglez> Can you help? I have Kubu 5.04. I updated last night. All packages up to date now. Kernel has upgraded (I think). Nvidia is broken... Any clues?
<assasukasse> is there?
<assasukasse> lemme check
<stdoubt> Bigglez: did you try 'dpkg-reonfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<stdoubt> it will default to nv
<Bigglez> stdoubt - no, news to me. I'll go try that. tah.
<stdoubt> iirc
<stdoubt> ko
<hussam> can somebody help with configuring the kicker "weather report" applet?
<SAngeli> Hi, I just finished installing kubuntu. I am trying to install applications but other than what application manager is showing I do not know how to install something outside its database. Example would be mozilla-firefox. Anybody know how to and if it is possible to?
<Bigglez> brb
<stdoubt> SAngeli: run 'man apt-get'
<SAngeli> Also, I noticed I installed kubuntu with Italian language and everything is in Italian. But, I noticed that OpenOffice 2.0 is all in english. How come? Is it supposed to be this way?
<stdoubt> not sure if it's been translated yet.....i don't use it
<stdoubt> so anyone able to play dvds?
<stdoubt> smmeeeeeg!
<SAngeli> thank you
<treefrog> hey guys.. it seems to have worked.. dont know what I did exactly but I think just re inialising X might have just knocked it back up right.  thanks
<notech> admin mode fixed?
<stdoubt> so can you play dvds?
<stdoubt> heh
<jpatrick> notech: yes
<scizzo> now xv is working on my ATI card.. :)
<notech> :) how to fix?
<godzero> treefrog: great!
<jpatrick> notech: get new packages
<notech> sorry..this is what i am asking,couse im new to linux,what steps i need to do?
<notech> synaptics?
<stdoubt> notech: you have broadband?
<notech> yes
<stdoubt> apt-get update    -then-    apt-get upgrade
<stdoubt> -then- pray ;] 
<notech> why pray? can something go wrong?
<stdoubt> this *is* sid after all
<stdoubt> if it was perfect we wouldn't be here ;] 
<Drizzt_DoUrden> hi all
<notech> i have enabled all repositories,is this ok?
<stdoubt> within the default sources.list?
<notech> yes
<jpatrick> notech: yep
<notech> ok,so i do apt-get..
<Drizzt_DoUrden> i installed kubuntu five minutis ago but it wants a root passwors when i try to install packages not even sudo su helps
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: that is the user password
<notech> ahh,before doing so,is there any method like in windoze 'System restore'?
<Drizzt_DoUrden> scizzo: no user pasword dosent work
<stdoubt> notech: read up on 'base-config'
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: the password for the user you added or have you created your own password for root?
<notech> do i need to close all programs before do apt-get?
<stdoubt> notech: nope
<notech> thank u
<notech> see ya
<stdoubt> don't even need to reboot after ;] 
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: the user you added on install has a password....using that user and the same password will give you the root permissions
<Drizzt_DoUrden> scizzo: i have not created a pw for root
<notech> upgrading! :/
<stdoubt> good luck
<notech> 56mb needed..
<stdoubt> not bad
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: then it is the same password as the user you added on install has
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: for example: nobody@local$ sudo apt-get update
<stdoubt> notech: after an upgrade then a re-login, you mightsee some changes config-wise
<notech> i minute ramaining..
<notech> 1
<scizzo> Password: nobodyspassword
<Drizzt_DoUrden> drizzt@menzoberranza:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Drizzt_DoUrden> Password:  
<scizzo> yes
<Drizzt_DoUrden> ?
<Drizzt_DoUrden> but its not my user pw
<Drizzt_DoUrden> i tried it already
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: then use the same password as you use for the user login
<stdoubt> sure you didn't mistype?
<Drizzt_DoUrden> im sure
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: and you don't have caps lock or something?
<Drizzt_DoUrden> no 
<stdoubt> [weird] 
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: I am 100% sure it is the user password unless you have a root user
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: if you have run: sudo passwd root
<scizzo> or something
<scizzo> otherwise you are typing the password wrong or something else
<Drizzt_DoUrden> scizzo: ir i run sudo passwd root he asks for the su pw
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: NO!
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: you should not run that
<Drizzt_DoUrden> why?
<scizzo> I am saying that you might have done that if you have a password for root
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: let me ask you....is this the user you created upon install?
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: or do you have more users?
<Drizzt_DoUrden> i have only one user
<Drizzt_DoUrden> ah i got it
<stdoubt> Drizzt_doUrden:         ?
<notech> yuppie..all gone perfect,bug fixed! :)
<notech> thank u
<stdoubt> notech: sweet
<scizzo> Drizzt_DoUrden: ?
<stdoubt> notech have you rebooted or reloggd yet?
<notech> relogged
<Drizzt_DoUrden> i made sudo passwd root und toke my user pw but if i tried to make a apt-get install and he asked for the pw my user pw wasnt working
<Drizzt_DoUrden> scizzo: thanks a lot
<scizzo> que?
<scizzo> didn't get what you did?
<stdoubt> he in fact HAD made a root user...
<stdoubt> ...i guess
<stdoubt> so -can anyone play dvds?
<Bigglez> stdoubt: I am still at a loss with the Nvidia drivers. I have re-cerated the xorg.conf, but still no go.
<scizzo> stdoubt: haven't tried DVDs yet
<Bigglez> I wish I had not upgraded the kernel... :(
<stdoubt> Biggles: did you have 3d working at one point?
<Bigglez> stdoubt: yes it was fine yesterday. After the update. boom
<Bigglez> The Kubu machine is not mine. I use Fedora. On that when a kernel upgrades, the Nvidia driver lags behind a few days. Is it like that on Kubuntu?
<stdoubt> well, the nvidia drivers have to be installed into each unique kernel
<stdoubt> Bigglez: all I have installed is default kernel and                       nvidia-glx    nvidia-kernel-common         nvidia-settings
<Bigglez> Okay.. Um . I am confused about the kernel vs the version of the distro. Is the kernel the same for 5.10 as in 5.04?
<stdoubt> kernel is kernel distro is distro - really NO hard and fast relationship
<Bigglez> I mean - if your Nvidia drivers are working for 2.6.10-5-xxx then so should mine - right?
<notech> in system settings i read: Kde version 3.4.3 release 2.6.12-9-686  Machine i686
<scizzo> hmmm....having some problems with gstreamer and kaffeine when it comes to DVD stuff
<stdoubt> Bigglez: nvidia drivers need to be installed per kernel
<notech> this means i have not a i386 installation? i have a pentium4 on my laptop,is this right version?
<Bigglez> What does uname -r say on your machine?
<stdoubt> me?
<stdoubt> notech: uname -a
<notech> NoTech 2.6.12-9-686 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:25:32 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<sfazruzs> hi all!
<notech> what are the differences fro 386 and 686 versions?
<stdoubt> i686 lloks like
<stdoubt> notech: cat /boot/config-2.6.12-9-386 | grep PENT
<Bigglez> stdoubt: well uname -r on my Kubu says : 2.6.10-5-386
<Bigglez> So it looks like there are some versions of the kernel around. I'm lost
<stdoubt> thats the kernel relese version - any kernel can be tuned to and setting
<notech> dunno,i have installed it from kubuntu breezy dvd-live cd 5.10
<stdoubt> any* setting
<sfazruzs> i have a question here,how to make a shortcut icon?such as firefox application in example.
<notech> so what are the differences from 686 and 386?
<stdoubt> notech: more registers on the chip basically
<stdoubt> more advanced intruction sets
<notech> is this version optimal for my pentium 4 northwood?
<notech> laptop
<Bigglez> hoo-boy. Well, if kynaptic (5.04) tells me I'm all up to date and X can't see the nvidia drivers, what do I do?
<stdoubt> notech: what did    cat /boot/config-2.6.12-9-386 | grep PENT        say?
<notech> sorry what i have to do? paste all the command in the console?
<stdoubt> Bigglez: did you try installing      nvidia-glx    nvidia-kernel-common         nvidia-settings?
<jpatrick> notech: kubuntu.pastebin.com
<stdoubt> notech: yes - cat your config file and grep it for that string
<Drizzt_DoUrden> why cant i find realplayer lame w32codecs?
<Drizzt_DoUrden> and so on
<notech> i mean, what do i need to do? what is grep pent?
<stdoubt> just run it ;] 
<notech> anyway..after upgrade i need to mount my partitions again,i dont see any in konqueror
<stdoubt> Drizzt_DoUrden: those programs exist in a repository that's not listed in your sources.list
<notech> i reboot and then will see..
<Drizzt_DoUrden> stdoubt:  how to get the servers for the sources.list
<Bigglez> stdoubt - yes I have all three Nvidia packs installed
<stdoubt> Bigglez:  doa           cat /boot/config-2.6.12-9-386 | grep NVIDIA
<stdoubt> doa= do a
<Bigglez> ;) k
<stdoubt> but with your kernel name
<stdoubt> err config name
<Bigglez> stdoubt: CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m
<scizzo> stdoubt: I get a fun little error about DVDNAV
<stdoubt> Bigglez: not sure what to tell you other than i have that entry and 2 more nvidia entries: there are good 'how-to's' online for this
<Bigglez> stdoubt: When I look in my Xorg.0.log : I see "Failed to initialize GLX extension"
<stdoubt> scizzo: i get a fun error of playing a dvd then not being able to for no apparent reason
<scizzo> Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading NAV packet..
<scizzo> that error is what I get from kaffeine
<stdoubt> Bigglez: there are a few options you want to kill in xorg.conf after a reworking of the kernel or xserver
<Bigglez> stdoubt: No howtos that I can find. It's a plain case of apt-get updating and bam! stuff breaks. If you can find a lead for me to follow! I have scoured ubuntuforums
<notech> err..i dont know how to mount
<notech> tryed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28partition%29 
<notech> but receive some errors
<scizzo> notech: what filesystem?
<Bigglez> notech: mount what?
<Bigglez> mount -0 loop -t iso9660 -r yourfile.iso /mnt/somefolder
<notech> my ntfs partition on hda1
<Bigglez> If it's an iso ...
<scizzo> notech: eeep! can you mount read only?
<notech> dunno
<Bigglez> mount -o (not O)
<scizzo> notech: you wouldn't happen to have the disk in /media/?
<scizzo> notech: thats the place where mine is mounted
<ilMostro> /auth
<sfazruzs> i have a question here,how to make a shortcut icon?such as firefox application in example.
<Bigglez> stdoubt: well. I will hack on for a while. Thanks for trying to help.
<stdoubt> Bigglez: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#nvidiadriver
<notech> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/435296
<notech> after the script i receive an error,sorry dunno what to do
<Bigglez> stdoubt: tah. am going there now.
<notech> any ideas?
<Bigglez> stdoubt: !!! I kiss the gruo
<Bigglez> ground at your feet
<Bigglez> The line : sudo nvidia-glx-config enable   is what does it!
<stdoubt> BIgglez: this one might be better: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<stdoubt> ahh
<Bigglez> stdoubt: Great link thanks a tonne! :D
<stdoubt> well, good
<stdoubt> yw
<arnducky> If I make a user with the KDE admin tool, will the account automatically have sudo priveleges?  (I don't want it to)
<arnducky> Do I need to run the adduser script from a console or root shell to avoid it being sudoed?
<stdoubt> arnducky: if it does, you can use the visudo command to change it
<Bigglez> stdoubt: It was just one line, but I had not seen it anywhere else. It's not on ubuntuguide. I wonder if its in the Wiki?
<stdoubt> Bigglez: got me
<notech> could someone help me mount my partitions please
<stdoubt> notech: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<l3m> notech: what's your problem? 
<notech> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/435296
<notech> after the script i receive an error,sorry dunno what to do
<arnducky> I get a password error when I try to run visudo using the gui!
<notech> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions?highlight=%28partition%29
<notech> this is what i have tryed
<arnducky> the root password doesn't work (and no I don't have CAPS LOCK on, etc., etc., when I type it)
<stdoubt> notech: that's not the contents of your fstab
<arnducky> Nor does the password of the 'default' user...
<stdoubt> and i have never seen this before: winmac_fstab.2
<notech> how do i see the content of my fstab?
<l3m> cat /etc/fsta
<l3m> cat /etc/fstab
<arnducky> hmmmm.. visudo is not even in the package cache
<arnducky> stdoubt, ?!?
<stdoubt> notech:       sudo cat /etc/fstab > /home/notech/fstab
<notech> this script worked for me before 10 minutes upgrade
<l3m> hmm this wiki page offers....weird...advice
<notech> now dont work anymore and don't see any partition in konqueror
<stdoubt> opern /home/notech/fstab with an editor and pastebin it
<arnducky> Do I need Universe and Debian repositories to get visudo in order to edit the sudoers list in order for every user I make *not* to have root access to all admin tools?
<arnducky> =o/
<stdoubt> arnducky: sudo visudo
<stdoubt> it's there
<toby> Any clue why, when I play a WMV in kaffiene, I get audio but only 'visualisations' instead of video, despite having W32codecs installed via adept?
<notech> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/435307
<arnducky> I just haad synaptic search the apt-cache
<arnducky> trust me!
<arnducky> nor will it exec
<stdoubt> arnducky: run it at a terminal
<stdoubt> arnducky: if you can't go     sudo visudo    at a terminal you might as well reinstall
<l3m> toby: tried mplayer?
<arnducky> That opens a/etc/sudoers.tmp in a nano-lile 'shell'
<stdoubt> toby: i think it's because breezy is a total flake with all multimedia
<toby> l3m: No, and I guess I should... I wanted to try to keep to KDE apps if poss, but I know mplayer is 'the daddy' really
<l3m> stdoubt: no. i never had any problems. it's just xine that sucks, mplayer works perfectlya
<notech> stdoubt have u see my fstab content?
<arnducky> What package is it part of?  base-utils?  admin-utils?
<stdoubt> arnducky: that's what you edit to stop users from being able to do sudo
<stdoubt> notech: not yet
<notech> k :)
<l3m> toby: well there's kmplayer but it's not in breezy 
<stdoubt> l3m: thx for the tip i'll try it
<stdoubt> notech: OK -what can't you mount?
<notech> all
<notech> i cant see nothing in konqueror media section only floppy
<arnducky> Can I just edit it with vi/vim/emacs/nano/pico/aee/gedit as root?  Why is it ~.tmp (a temp file).  Does the kernel have another locked file that it dumps ~.tmp to when it sees a change, or does it just sit in userspace until sudo is called?
<stdoubt> notech : that's weird: what do    'mount'   and did you try 'mount -a'?
<notech> no sorry..can you give me a hint what exactly write in console?
<arnducky> "visudo edits the sudoers file in a safe fashion, analogous to vipw(8). 
<stdoubt> arnducky: within the file itself are instructions: don't worry about a backup appearing 
* os2mac waves
<arnducky> And what am I doing running vi(sual)sudo in an x-terminal?
<stdoubt> notech:       mount
<stdoubt> notech:     mount -a
<notech> done nothing happened
<stdoubt> arnducky: it shouldn't make a difference
<arnducky> "There is no easy way to prevent a user from gaining a root shell if the editor used by visudo allows shell escapes"
<stdoubt> notech: NOthing happened? NO feedback to your screen from those commands?
<stdoubt> arnducky i think that's exactly why you need to use visudo
<notech> sudo mount -a
<notech> Reformatting mount(8), please wait...
<notech> then nothing more but in konqueror i see nothing
<toby> I'd google, but groups is down :) For a sempron, should I go for mplayer-386 or mplayer-586?
<arnducky> does it have a 'visudo.conf' file somewhere that tells me what editor it calls?
<stdoubt> notech: that's exteremely odd behavior
<notech> do u think it is because the upgrade?
<stdoubt> arnducky: lloks to me like it's calling GNU nano
<toby> ... or mplayer-k6? (Athlon/Duron)
* arnducky was perfectly happy to use su and a shell, or enter his root password every single time in gksu...
<arnducky> =o\
<stdoubt> notech: your fstab looks OK to me -don't know what to tell ya :\
<notech> :/
<notech> is there any other way i can try to access partitions not only in konqueror?
<stdoubt> notech: but if 'mount'  is calling "man mount" (reformatting mount(8)) then something is truly hozed
<arnducky> Now I have a pile of security concerns since the Ubuntu installer script prompted user seems to be able to sudo everything (including su)
<stdoubt> arnducky: that's the point: ubuntu stuff likes to run "rootless" it's designed that way
<arnducky> I had to boot to 'recovery mode' just to (auto)login as root and set a password in the first place...
<stdoubt> arnducky: what are you worried about security-wise?
<arnducky> Oh, like Mandrake and the luser friendly distros...
<stdoubt> arnducky: did you make a root user?
<arnducky> I did passwd in singleuser mode booted to the recovery kernel
<stdoubt> arnducky: then visudo and edit your user out of the file and use root when you want to do root stuff and skip sudo for all users
<arnducky> Won't that break all of the fancy kubuntu tools?
<stdoubt> maybe: but then you can begin bending the system to your will....bwahahahaha!
<arnducky> I'm hoping there is a way for the admin stuff to authenticate against root.
<evilducky> Mwahahahaaaa... indeed
<stdoubt> heh
<stdoubt> the admin stuff in KDE on kubuntu is broken -came that way
<evilducky> You know how gksu and PAM work in Gnome -- is there anything like that? 
<stdoubt> i stay as far away from PAM as possible
<l3m> stdoubt: it's not. works fine here
<stdoubt> l3m: you must be all apt-get upgraded then
<stdoubt> im not
<evilducky> Actually it seems really nice, I've almsot forgotten why I purged kde from my debian.  Nothing has crashed frozen or installed twenty bloatware packages to satisfy a single dependency yet (now when I only get around to dselect HOLDing kdegames et al.)
<jpatrick> stdoubt: It's been fixed
<evilducky> ;-)
<stdoubt> jpatrick: good to know -too bad i'm on 56k ;] 
<evilducky> it's also *really* fast compared to Gnome.  At least faster than I am with a console/virterm -- no waiting for apps to load or a prompt to enter data at so far.
<stdoubt> i was really suprized by how fast 3.4.3 is
<evilducky> Yeah, even with all the eyecandy.
<stdoubt> too bad i can't get "Detailed List View" to stick
<stdoubt> speaking of eyecandy: try the elive demo of the Enlightenment enviro - sweet
<stdoubt> death by eyecandy
<evilducky> IOh yeah -- I noticed the absence of 'detail' and 'list' int eh Konqueror view menu pretty quick and of a show desktop/minimize all button
<stdoubt> yup- seems a bit GNOMEified 
<icewt> what's that Flight CD 1?
<evilducky> death as in /etc/init.d/every_daemon_but_enlightenment DIE DIE DIEs?
<stdoubt> evilducky: no - it all seems to play nice
<l3m> stdoubt: why can't you get detailed list view to stick=?
<evilducky> stdoubt, have they re(un)niced a bunch of crap?  I can't really tell with a cursory look at top...
<stdoubt> l3m: wish i knew: i save view profile in every window i come to but kill konq, reopen and some of those pages are back to big-ass icon view
<notech> hi again
<lithium> hi all
<lithium>  is there a way to disable 'Notify on new mail in this folder' and 'Include this folder in mail checks' for all imap folders in kmail?
<stdoubt> notech: re(un)niced?
<notech> i have an idea: probably i need to reboot the session?
<evilducky> Oh and the clock is a bit of tease -- no matter how I change the font sizes, I can't seem to get all the Kewl (tm) fields they Koffer one to Kshow Kup without K-kicking the main time out of the Kviewable Kspace.
<notech> couse when i restart os it loads my previous session,it is right?
<notech> if i do ls in console i see my files
<stdoubt> lol@evilducky
<notech> but i konqueror no
<l3m> stdoubt: you probably have multiple instances of konqui preloaded
<stdoubt> notech: that's mega-weird: does konq have an address bar you could type in??
<notech> yes
<notech> what do i need to type?
<stdoubt> l3m: that's a good tip i'll check into that: curse all this automatic stuff! curse it i say!
<stdoubt> notech:         /home/notech
<stdoubt> type that and hit enter
<KevilKducKy> BTW, konqueror seems much improved, but what about mime handlers and security (I haven't thought of any flash/Java/Macromedia/Quicktime/WinblowMedia dependant sites to try so far)
<notech> hey!! my files are there!! :)
<stdoubt> :-)
<lithium> also is it possible to automatically check for spam messages in kmail? i've run the anti-spam wizard and it detected spamassasin and bogofilter. two additional button have been created on the toolbar to manually mark messages as spam/ham but it doesn't filter incoming messages automatically
<KevilKducKy> Someone suggest a demo.
<notech> and for windows partition what i need to tyep?
<KevilKducKy> notech" parted REMOVE <j/k>
<l3m> KevilKducKy: well it's all configurabe.. if you want best security, just disable java or other plugins globally
<notech> huh?
<stdoubt> KevilKducKy: what kinda demo
<KevilKducKy> mkfs.ext3 [winblows target]  is a good one too
<l3m> lithium: you probably have to check the "apply to incoming mail" box in the mail filter settings 
<notech> i need to type parted remove j/k?
<KevilKducKy> Oh , somethign that will show off konquerors development since I nuked it from my system last time -- heh
<stdoubt> hit Alt+space
<stdoubt> suprised me
<lithium> l3m: the spam handling filter which moves and marks the messages is enabled for incoming messages
<_otto> Does somebody know any good sources about Kubuntu usability? All I found was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSimplifyKDE
<stdoubt> notech: in kong type only       /
<KevilKducKy> BTW, none of the docs Iv'er read on  kde.org   even mention Gecko or even NCSA mosaic -- did they really make Konqueror from 'scratch' with nothing but RFCs and the W3C 'apo' to go by?
<KevilKducKy> err 'apo'='api'
<stdoubt> dunno -all inkow is it's built with QT
<KevilKducKy> Heh -- QT is partially closed src, isn't it?
<_StarScream> KevilKducKy: nope, dual license
<stdoubt> not anymore IIRC
<notech>  wth i dont understand nothing!  with only '/' i see my linux partiton files
<KevilKducKy> (Not to mention really #&$ing up formerly reliable ANSI C makefiles.)
<notech> how to see win partitions too? and WHY in konqueror i dont have the hda icons anymore?
<stdoubt> notech: all your stuff should be mounted under the media directory
<stdoubt> in folders relating to your fstab entries
<_otto> I've been waiting for Linux to conquer the newbie desktop since year 2000 and somehow it always seems to be very close, but not really there. Kubuntu might do it, but needs some fixes on usability so I would like to participate in improving Kubuntu usability. What group/emailist/etc should I join?
<notech> thank u.. (do i am really so dummy?)
<Drizzt_DoUrden> hm i dont think that kubuntu is a distro for me im downloading the gentoo image because its much earsyr to handel
<stdoubt> ppl need to realize k/ubuntu is freaking a few pplz vision of debian Sid........it's alpha software
<stdoubt> well....beta maybe
<KevilKducKy> So, besides breaking all the fancy new admin tools by nuking sudo, (it's often left uninstalled on my Debian) do you guys have some more security tips?  (I was thinking about denying konqueror net access and using it only internally or at least forcing to use a proxy)
<stdoubt> i don't think Linux will ever make it to joe and sally's home boxen -if it does they'll still have alot to learn no matter how you slice it
<stdoubt> Kevil: good idea
<KevilKducKy> konqueror + desktop integrations seems very much like another browser from that *other* o/s...
<KevilKducKy> =P
<stdoubt> get a 486 and run an IPCop gateway ;] 
<PokerFacePenguin> stdoubt, most of em dont know how to use windows either :P
<stdoubt> PokerFacePenguin: too ture
<KevilKducKy> Does it even have a DOM inspector like moz?  (howabout unchecked stacks/heaps/buffers?!?)
<stdoubt> (that swished right over my head)
<l3m> stdoubt: lol debian unstable is not alpha
<l3m> stdoubt: or beta
<l3m> stdoubt: the actual program version are about the same as in suse, gentoo or other distris
<l3m> stdoubt: the only "unstable" thing is the packaging
<_otto> stdoubt: I think Linux could and does fit very well for the desktops of regular Joes'. I've seen that. The problem is just the the Linux they use should come with good default settings so that I would not need to tweak it so much after installation..
<l3m> KevilKducKy: why would you install kubuntu and then remove sudo? if you want a debian system with root, stick with debian 
<l3m> stdoubt: please inform yourself before spouting such nonsense
<KevilKducKy> l3m I'm not stuck on n00king sudo, I'm just considering.  The reason I have kubuntu is the same as M$ lusers pay $$$ ever 2 years for the same stuff.
<stdoubt> l3m: I must be thinking of k/ubuntu and not Sid ;] 
<l3m> KevilKducKy: ... what?
<KevilKducKy> I'm hoping that all the eyecandy (read: 'killer apps') will enable me to switch my M$ customers over.
<stdoubt> _otto: unless there are friendly wizards that walk you through what to do when X crashes, it's no-go
<stdoubt> bless you Kevil
<l3m> stdoubt: i was referring to your FUD about sid as well as kubuntu being unstable 
<l3m> heh
<l3m> KevilKducKy: ah ;) 
<KevilKducKy> For instance, I ddin't have to go looking for a PIM and bluetooth modules and custom compile them with options to link with each other.  I was pleasantly surprised to see it just work 'out-of-the box'.
<KevilKducKy> I'm totally new to Ubuntu this week.
<l3m> KevilKducKy: Kubuntu or OS X ;)
<KevilKducKy> Well since OSX is blatant attempt by Apple to obfuscate open source...  =P
<stdoubt> l3m: FUD! eeeek. no- but ubuntu nor Sid are recommended for 'production' - i honestly can't consider ubuntu ready enough for, say, a windows user to just "switch" to
<KevilKducKy> stdoubt, what about a statefull 'personal firewall' with at least a pay-subscription update service?
<stdoubt> l3m: for exampl- admin tools in KDE shipped broken on Kubuntu......i'm 3 years on linux and i can't play my dvd on kubuntu even though it did play once......that's broken
<stdoubt> l3m: not really directing that at you per se, just sayin'
<l3m> stdoubt: yes, but if you compare the version of the software contained in sid to e.g. the latest suse release, you'll see that they mostly match 
<_otto> stdoubt: I haven't seen X crashing.. sure, bugs are problem but they are luckily not so common.
<l3m> stdoubt: well dunno worked fine here out of the box
<KevilKducKy> Has some KDE developer done that yet with a iptables/aide/snort/checksecurity/bastille wrapper UI thingee?
<_otto> stdoubt: I mead haven't seen X crash in Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<stdoubt> l3m: certainly: they are considered widely as the latest "stable" versions by their respective devs....not generally by more conservative distros
<stdoubt> _otto: I have. but then, i do tweak a bit
<stdoubt> and crash to a newbie could simply mean "doesn't start"
<KevilKducKy> stdoubt, my DVD worked just fine 'out of the box' (and the automounting linking-shortcut widget was a snap -- light years ahead of gnome or anything else I've seen including M$)
<l3m> stdoubt: and to the windows comparison: well you don't use a windows without patching it to SP2 + hotfixes either. you however compare your "nonpatched" kubu to a "fully patched" win or so
<l3m> stdoubt: exactly; but "stable" is the debian sense is "suitable for a server". you wouldn't want to run a desktop with debian stable.. ;)
<stdoubt> <- wonders where it all went wrong
<l3m> stdoubt: and i don't know what you did to your kubuntu system but it seems to me you broke quite a few things - i installed kubuntu and didn't notice any of the problems you described here today
<KevilKducKy> In fact the 'eyecandy' seems like it can give WinDOH!s Media Center a long overdue *#$tkicking
<KevilKducKy> ( *#$ => 'snot' of course -- hehehe)
<l3m> stdoubt: i even have sleep and hibernate working out of the box on my vaio laptop, something which no other distro ever managed
<stdoubt> l3m, well, i did remove Kaffeine, and installed xine-ui -that kind of stuff
<l3m> stdoubt: well xine is broken, but that's hardly kubuntu's fault. 
<stdoubt> l3m: i know -the HW driver thing is pretty excellent on k/ubuntu
<l3m> stdoubt: xine is broken everywhere, i cannot imagine why people use that crap piece of software ;)
<l3m> stdoubt: apt-get install mplayer ;)
<stdoubt> l3m: :( but it's neat looking and familiar):
<stdoubt> i plan to!
<l3m> stdoubt: you don't have to use mplayer-nogui if you don't want to. there's also guis for it, y'know ;) 
* l3m prefers mplayer-nogui though
<stdoubt> but i think it's actually more of a 'mounting the dvd problem :\
<KevilKducKy> yeah -- suspend to ram and suspenmd top disk capabilities are a 'must' with Ubuntu's 10-minute bootcycle.  If they're stable, it makes Ubuntu 'the Linux' for most laptops, and keeps the whole flock of penguins in the race with M$ and Apple.
<l3m> i don't know why i should use tiny graphical buttons created in a misguided attempt to mimic "real hardware" when i can control  everything in the media player in a "computer" way with the keyboard
<KevilKducKy> WTF does Ubuntu take so long to boot anyhow?
<KevilKducKy> l3m you shouldn't.
<l3m> KevilKducKy: exactly. that's why i prefer mplayer-nogui ;)
<stdoubt> sudo mount /dev/hdd  =     mount: No medium found
<stdoubt> but there's a disk in there
<stdoubt> and 2 hours ago it was running a DVD
<l3m> stdoubt: mounting and even burning dvd works fine here.
<KevilKducKy> Those little widgets are not for you.  We'll send the RIAA's same DRM/IP rights goons to inspect your system for Qt and Athena widgets once per quarter -- heh.
<stdoubt> l3m: yay for you! :P
<l3m> stdoubt: well what did you do the last 2 hours ?
<l3m> stdoubt: e.g. diff system_status(t-2) system_status(t) ;)
<stdoubt> l3m: i installed libdvdcss2 and libdvdcss2-dev; watched a DVD; ejected the disk ; installed xmms ; surfed awhile ; listened to mp3s ; inserted DVD and xine says: "There is no input plugin...etc" wtf
<stdoubt> l3m: what dir are those files in?
<l3m> stdoubt: dunno, but it seems to me all your problems lead back to xine
<l3m> stdoubt: which files?
<KevilKducKy> So, got an xkb ruleset and mime-config script for my Logitech EX110 "SuperWidgetMaster" wireless MM keyboard with LittleIconPro(tm) technology? 
* KevilKducKy ducks
<stdoubt>  system_status(t-2)       and    system_status(t)
<tenco> how can i change the shortcut of katapult?
<tvo> tenco: alt+space -> ctrl+C -> configure global shortcuts
<tenco> tvo: how did you know? i couldnt find documentation on this one.
<tvo> tenco: I'm one of the developers :-)
* KubunDucku looks at l3m wondering if he has any Smart Lart CBUs* (tm)(r) handy 
<tvo> tenco: it still has to be added to the docs
<KubunDucku> (*CBUs: 'Cluster Bombs')
<tenco> tvo: ok. you should also make it configurable through kcontrol!
<l3m> KubunDucku: i have no idea what an Smart Lart CBU even is ? ;)
<tenco> tvo: because alt+space breaks default-shortcuts in kmail and knode
<tvo> tenco: does it?  have to chat about that with other developers..
<KubunDucku> ooohhh I thought you wer a BoFH or an aulde schoole IRCer...  look up 'Lart' in a Inet glossary or wiki; you'll get chuckle
<KubunDucku> l3m, you've heard of cluebats and banhammers, though, right?
<tenco> tvo: yes. it seems to me that katapult handles shortcuts independently of the kde shortcut framework, because katapult only catches alt+space which never gets through to kmail/knode (where the shortcut is still defined)
<tenco> tvo: ...katapult catches alt+space...
<l3m> KubunDucku: well i'm not a native english speaker but i fell kinda stupid now ;)
<l3m> feel
<KubunDucku> And BTW, I didn't make up 'Smart Lart Cluster(s)'  I saw a #linuxhelp oper on another net use the term several times 
<tvo> tenco: I doubt it handles them indepently?  I don't know if two actions are assigned to same shortcut only one is executed or both are
<KubunDucku> Why would you feel stupid over idiomatic allusion.  That's an idiotic illusion, emotionally speaking -- heh.
<KubunDucku> ;-D
<slow-motion> hallo
* plus-V-ducky has so much more fun in IRC now that the RFC 1459 NICKLEN value has been increased
<l3m> lol
<tenco> tvo: afaik, when you try to assign a shortcut in a application which may conflict with a global shortcut or vice versa, you get a warning message
<stdoubt> <- going to install a bunch of mplayer stuff  -cya pplz
<tenco> tvo: using katapult never got me a warning message, but the shortcuts are conflicting :-)
<l3m> plus-V-ducky: i see you're a sesquipedalian
<tenco> tvo: *shortcut
<plus-V-ducky> Oooooh, a new word (for me at least)!  Joy!
<plus-V-ducky> =oD
<tenco> tvo: anyway, it would be nice if you developers could investigate that further! :-)
<plus-V-ducky> ped = either foot or from pedant ( roman slave hired to beat and sometiems also tutor children in the grmmaticus
<plus-V-ducky> sesq  <-- pertaining to sevenness or having seven objects I think
<l3m> plus-V-ducky: nah, it just means you enjoy using long and complicated words for the sake of using long and complicated words ;)
<plus-V-ducky> quip as in 'quoatable quips, querries and qualms'?
<l3m> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Sesquipedalianism
<plus-V-ducky> And short ones too -- if they alliterate, rhyme, pun or alude.
<plus-V-ducky> =oD
<l3m> hrhr
<plus-V-ducky> I've actually been banned from channels for non-sexual, non-personal punning to XS.
* plus-V-ducky feels this is eXceSsive PUNishment...
<plus-V-ducky> <badda-boom>
<hussam> who maintains / posts news on kubuntu.org?
<Snake__> Sup guys
<bsluman> vpn
<DocTomoe> I need help getting an logitech trackball to work on kubuntu breezy. a device called "/dev/input/mouse1" appears when I plug it in (mouse0 is the laptops touchpad), but it has no effect on the mouse pointer. Anyone willing to give a helping hand?
<kkathman> DocTomoe: I have a Logitech trackball myself, and its worked since warty :)
<DocTomoe> well, that is nice for you ;)
<kkathman> DocTomoe: but I didnt do anything special, just had it plugged in during install so the installer could recognize it
<kkathman> DocTomoe: does it work at all?
<DocTomoe> hm, for some reason I am not willing to reinstall my system just for an trackball ;)
<DocTomoe> the trackball? No Idea. Should. Just bought it today
<kkathman> DocTomoe: and this is on a laptop?
<DocTomoe> jupp
<kkathman> DocTomoe: Did you have a mouse on the laptop before? or were you only using the touchpad?
<DocTomoe> as stated before: the kernels udev seems to detect the trackball, as it creates an /dev/input/mouse1 when I plug the trackball in.
<DocTomoe> kkathman: I was only using the touchpad. I like trackballs better, however
<kkathman> DocTomoe: yes, me too.  I suspect that you may have a laptop on which you must turn off the touchpad, then reboot so the system knows to use the other device
<kkathman> Im not 100% sure, but I have had laptops that did that.
<DocTomoe> well, the kernel  shouldnt be able to create a device then, should it?
<DocTomoe> Id like to fiddle with my xorg.conf ... maybe you could post the trackball-related part of your conf to some pastebin, please? pretty please? 
<kkathman> DocTomoe: Oh sure it can, and will, if that particular input device had never been used before.
<kkathman> sure..let me go get that for you.
<CellarDoor> hi
<CellarDoor> Is anyone else having trouble with the Menu Editor ? I can't get it to save anything.
<kkathman> hmm the kubuntu pastebin site is not responding
<slow-motion> bbl
<icewt> CellarDoor: yes. i have the same problem. no idea what causes it
<icewt> CellarDoor: no new installed programs seem to appear in the menu either
<hellblade> hello peeps. I want to ask your opinion on Debian sid with KDE (I am using this for about 2 years now) versus Kubuntu. pros and cons... how stable is it compared to testing and unstable? and how fast do new versions get to repository?
<CellarDoor> icewt: I installed a game demo yesterday which made its own entries in the Kmenu and I noticed that changes I had tried to make which it wouldnt save were now done as well... 
<CellarDoor> but Its still not saving anything otherwise
<CellarDoor> hellblade: sorry cant help, I've never used sid. :P
<hellblade> is it stable?
<CellarDoor> yes
<icewt> hellblade: well, i changed to (k)ubuntu when my sid broke once again after dist-upgrade ;)
<hellblade> is Kubuntu just the KDE for Ubuntu or there are more differenses?
<icewt> CellarDoor: strange. what demo did you install?
<CellarDoor> Cold War
<icewt> hellblade: yes. ubuntu installs gnome by default, kubuntu kde.
<CellarDoor> I have xfce installed as well :P
<kkathman> hellblade: its a bit more than that, but basically its true
<gigcs> i have problem add package on  kubuntu cd .
<hellblade> kkathman>don't they both share the same packages? I mean wget for example is the exact same package for both. right?
<kkathman> hellblade: when you install kubuntu, you do not get gnome. However, if you install base ubuntu, you get gnome, and then you can install kubuntu-desktop on top of it and have both.
<kkathman> hellblade: yes they have core packages, but if you installed kubuntu, you wouldnt get the gnome core
<hellblade> kkathman>If I download Kubuntu DVD and install it, won't I be able to apt-get install gnome?
<kkathman> hellblade: but you could easily install it if you wanted.
<kkathman> yes
<hellblade> ty
<kkathman> hellblade: you'd just do a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hellblade> kkathman>is sudo preconfigured? in my debian I prefer loging as root and doing such things
<kkathman> hellblade: no root is disabled in all ubuntu based installs, but if you absolutely have to, you can reactivate it, but I suggest against it
<kkathman> its a simple thing to just pre-attached "sudp" on the things you need for root
<kkathman> sudo I mean :)
<hellblade> oh got it:P
<kkathman> hellblade: as you well know, many BAD things can go on if you do things as root...so ubuntu disables it as a default
<Snake__> Root...for when you really want to f up ur system :)
<kkathman> well if you know what you are doing thats fine. But most people just "think" they know what they are doing and end up er  "f*ing" up their system as you say Snake__ :)
<hellblade> nah. i don't cause too many problems while in root mode. I used to when I was a newbie (in linux)... I still am but I know more since my first days:)
<kkathman> I know a bit, and I still dont log in as root
<hellblade> plus I maintain debian sid all this time (two years without a "format")
<kkathman> Like I said, if you truly know what you are doing, you can reactivate root and do your su root
<hellblade> my problem is that I have many files left from previous upgrades and wrong custom complilations all over my system and I want at some point to start from scratch and configure everything right (cleaner) this time
<kkathman> yah that happens over time hellblade :)
<icewt> using nano with sudo makes root the owner of .nano_history . not a big problem really, but annoying when starting up nano as a normal user
<kkathman> icewt: very true
<hellblade> i use mostly kedit etc for user opperations and vi while in console
<kkathman> the biggest problem I've seen is someone playing too much with the passwd files and then they corrupt them and render the system useless unless they have a rescue
<hellblade> hehehe I never touch these files
<hellblade> is breezy the stable or the next release?
<icewt> stable
<kkathman> breezy is the current, stable release...5.10
* CellarDoor is using breezy
<kkathman> Dapper is the next
<Snake__> Yay AA's at 27% ((End random comment))
<kkathman> lol
<Snake__> http://www.mmoradio.com <---Best internet radio (Are advertisments agaisnt the rules??)
<Snake__> !coc
<ubotu> coc is probably the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<notech> hi all!
<Snake__> Hello
<notech> how is when i install an app from apt-get and it is not listed in ALL Applications menu? but if i call it from console it runs?
<notech> do i need to update in some way the All Application menu?
<Snake__> I would help if I could lol
<notech> ohh i have kde
<kkathman> notech:  you mean the k-menu?
<LjL> notech: usually, restarting X makes the new applications appear in the menu, here
<notech> yes
<LjL> notech: though i'm not quite sure why don't appear in the first place
<notech> usually.. but i see in many ..many times it is not!
<kkathman> LjL: many apps that were updated, apparently they took out the capability to update the menu, because people complained that they'd rather add them if they wanted them there
<kkathman> Im speaking of Kubuntu now, not gnome
<notech> do u know where is the place 'directory' where i can find these apps?
<LjL> kkathman: hmm... that's stupid. should be given as an option at the very least
<LjL> notech: dpkg -L packagename will show all files (with full paths) from a package
<kkathman> LjL: I disagree with "stupid" which is a harsh word...I dont want every application I get added to my menu either
<kkathman> you can always right click on K and add it
<kkathman> I RARELY use the k menu anyway
<icewt> i wish i could add applications in the menu even manually :/
<notech> oops..thank u,just didnt know! :)
<kkathman> icewt: right click on K, then choose menu editor
<LjL> kkathman: i think everybody uses it "rarely" these times, there are easier possibilities to access often-used applications. and that's precisely why the K menu should, by default, be a container for *all* installed applications
<icewt> kkathman: i think i talked about this with you yesterday. it doesn't work ;)
<LjL> kkathman: you know, by the same token, the K menu should be *empty* in the first place, after Kubuntu installation... hey, after all, you can add the applications you *want* there
<kkathman> LjL: I guess we must agree to disagree :)
<CellarDoor> kkathman: thats the problem, the menu editor isnt saving changes.
<kkathman> LjL: well I dont agree with that either
<kkathman> LjL: however, I think there is too much there
<kkathman> CellarDoor: Mine does
<LjL> kkathman: that there is too much, imho, simply means that the menu could be organized better
<kkathman> LjL: I dont disagree with that :)
<Snake__> Hey how about we stop arguing and tell snake why he doesn't have any sound in americas army and UT04??
* kkathman tells Snake__to turn up the volume
<hellblade> there should be an optional submenu where all applications appear after installation so that you can easily locate them and copy paste their entries in your custom K-menu
<LjL> because the most modern game i play is tetris
<notech> lol
<kkathman> haha
<Snake__> lol
<kkathman> nice LjL :)
<kkathman> I like spider solitaire :)
<CellarDoor> kkathman: mine and icewt's dont :(
<LjL> hellblade: i think that could be a good idea
<notech> i could also play tetris only,because of GOOD video drivers! :)
<LjL> kkathman: i also play tetrinet, though. actually, i miss a KTetrinet
<kkathman> CellarDoor: I understand, and it must be something that happens post install but its almost impossible to trace down
<kkathman> CellarDoor: did you upgrade from Hoary or install clean on Breezy?
<notech> how do i know what vga drivers i am using? kcontrol?
<CellarDoor> clean breezy install
<LjL> kkathman: what do you think of hellblade's idea? you know, after all, people often just *don't know* where the executable file for their new application is. installing it and then just telling them "it's installed, now it's your business" isn't what i call user friendly
<kkathman> CellarDoor: hmm wonder if icewt did the same...I upgraded from hoary
<icewt> i did a clean install
<CellarDoor> hmm
<LjL> notech: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf . not sure if there is a friendlier way
<notech> thank u
<CellarDoor> I didn't have this problem last week though
<icewt> it used to work though
<icewt> yeah
<kkathman> LjL: as far as I know, most everything (with a few exceptions) install in /usr/bin/  but a submenu with everything.. hmm.. seems ok I guess
<kkathman> LjL: like WIndow's Add/Remove Programs screen
<kkathman> well im out for a day of watching college football.
<kkathman> cyaz
<LjL> bye
<hellblade> LjL>is there anyone here to hear wishes for kde (even kubuntu specific) and implement them?
<LjL> hellblade: not me :)
<hellblade> lol
<hellblade> I meant if kubuntu devs join this channel...
<LjL> some do
<notech> it seems i am using the driver for my card ATI 345M but why is so slooow? could i find any other driver more optimized?
<LjL> i think
<Snake__> mornfall made adept...I know that much
<Snake__> :-D
<LjL> notech: so slow for what, 3D?
<notech> i have chromium game on windoze and achieve 70+fps and in linux 30
<notech> yes
<notech> this is not really important but..
<LjL> notech: perhaps your OpenGL configuration isn't quite right?
<notech> sorry,i don't know how to configure
<hellblade> LjL>I think I'll have to /bug this feature as a wish on kde.org for KDE 4 along with some more ideas I just got
<LjL> notech: i don't know either, but try the commands that start with "glx" to do some benchmarking and troubleshooting
<notech> ok
<hellblade> notech> try glx gears and post your fps
<hellblade> *glxgears
<notech> doing
<LjL> you know what's strange, i've trying glxgears right now, and they start "ok", then start going like at 1 fps after a second or so
<libben> do u get a value at all?
<libben> dident u need to type thisisnotabenchmarking?
<libben> when starting glxgears
<notech> how many time i need to wait..?
<hellblade> don't wait for them to stop. they won't I think:) just note the results (2nd result etc) and close the window
<LjL> libben: no, i don't get a value, but i just haven't waited for the program to quit spontaneously yet. and, no, i didn't need to type anything
<notech> sizeof(RADEONDRIRec) == 100, devPrivSize 100
<LjL> i'm not getting *any* results while the program runs, or after i kill it
<LjL> but, mind you, i'm in VESA mode
<notech> is this my result?
<libben> well, of i want some fps values. u need to type something more like -thisisnoatabenchmark
<Kibou> glxgears -printfps
<notech> ok
<hellblade> vesa should give preaty low numbers (below 500)
<notech> sizeof(RADEONDRIRec) == 100, devPrivSize 100
<notech> 4425 frames in 5.0 seconds = 884.890 FPS
<notech> 1748 frames in 5.0 seconds = 349.561 FPS
<libben> i got 3659 fps, but the system is heavy loaded right now
<dennis_p> mhm, where does konqueror store my bookmarks?
<LjL> i'm around 250 fps, with the visuals crawling to something that looks like 1 or 2 fps
<notech> ugh..i suppose my results are really low!
<hellblade> notech you have no GL acceleration
<notech> how is my vga so crappy?
<notech> ahh
<notech> how do i enable it?
<hellblade> you must install ATI binary driver and configure it in yr xorg.conf
<notech> ugh
<notech> i am not an expert :/ i am on linux 2 month now :)
<Snake__> The fun times of installing a graphix card. notech I wish you luck. I was trying to install mine from 3 pm to 12 am yesterday
<notech> do u know if there are binary drivers for my card?
<hellblade> i dont have an ati and i'm on debian so i cant tell you exactly. let me find some info on the net to point you
<Snake__> Then locomono (I think his name was) helped me out, but hes not here
<hellblade> there must be
<CellarDoor> notech: way to go using Linux :D
<notech> this is because i am using kubuntu! first i have used knoppix but sometimes could run x window sometimes not!
<notech> not to mention slackware
<Stele> sweet - finally got nvidia drivers up and running
<CellarDoor> notech: are you using breezy ?
<notech> yes now
<dennis_p> kubuntu has a simple command to fetch and install command for 3d card you know
<Stele> glxgears getting 14K fps
<Snake__> brb guys
<CellarDoor> notech: nvidia or ati ?
<notech> ATI igp 345M
<notech> integrated card on Sony Vaio..
<CellarDoor> hmm
<hellblade> notech) if you use the VESA (basic driver for all cards) you can use 2D graphics normally but no 3D
<hahaboy> I configured my Kubuntu from 3pm to 5:30am the next day
<notech> could i post my xorg.conf?
<hahaboy> Why don't you post it on the BBS?
<Stele> kubuntu rocks 
<LjL> by the way, is there currently any way to use a specific driver (with 3d acceleration maybe) for my Kyro II card? (i think not, but while we're around the topic...)
<bhna> hplip starts after cupsys. how can i change this? hp-toolbox works only if hplip starting before cupsys
<JoeBu> or pastebin
<hellblade> can someone explain the flood way here cause i dont remember how this is done
<bhna> Riddell: hplip starts after cupsys. how can i change this? hp-toolbox works only if hplip starting before cupsys
<CellarDoor> notech: I'm sure I've seen an ati driver in the repositories that might work
<notech> :)
<notech> :)))
<Riddell> bhna: change the number in the filename in /etc/rc2.d
<notech> kubuntu pastebin offline??
<LjL> looks like so
<notech> ://
<LjL> well use the ubuntu pastebin, it works
<bhna> Riddell: i have change the number from 19 to 18 for hplip but cupsys is starting first.
<Stele> how can I get a list of the installed files in an installed package?
<Stele> im trying to find out where a package got installed
<Flosoft> does anyone already have the new Kubuntu?
<Riddell> Stele: dpkg --contents /var/cache/apt/archive/foo....deb
<Riddell> Flosoft: flight-1 is out
<Flosoft> ???
<Flosoft> flight-1?
<Flosoft> isn't it Dapper?
<LjL> yeah
<Flosoft> yeah
<CellarDoor> notech: if you search for "ati graphics" in Adept three items for ATI come up here
<notech> synaptics?
<Flosoft> can anyone check what version of KVIrc is included?
<CellarDoor> notech: Kmenu > System > Package Manager (Adept)
<notech> thank u
<CellarDoor> np :)
<sinclair> hi, im really new to kubuntu.. and i see most of the faqs and helps are for ubuntu, could i use this helps in kubuntu aswell?
<CellarDoor> yes
<LjL> mostly
<sinclair> for example, the after installation documentation of ubuntu and all this
<sinclair> restricted media formats .. etc
<LjL> yes
<sinclair> okays :D
<LjL> yes = restricted formats
<notech> i dont found it in system but done kdesu adept,is it right anyway?
<LjL> in general, i don't know. if a document refers to Gnome specifically, then it doesn't apply to Kubuntu, but if it doesn't, it does
<notech> it says me it is read mode only,because i need to be root! huh? i do kdesu!
<LjL> notech: it ought to be in system, but, yeah
<CellarDoor> http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/index.html
<CellarDoor> theres one link
<Stele> thanks Riddell
<CellarDoor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<CellarDoor> covers kubuntu as well
<bhna> Riddell: ok. thanks. i changed it only in rc0.d. i think this shoud be changed in dapper?
<JoeBu> anybody here got the drupal pkg to work ?
<Riddell> bhna: cool, please file a bug on bugzilla
<JoeBu> it is supposed to install all the dependencies for php but I dont think its firin on all cylinders
<CellarDoor> notech: xorg-driver-fglrx is the one you want I think... if you just open the Package Manager (Adept) as you would any other program it will ask you for your password.
<notech> yes,i write my psw. but it says read only mode needto be root!
<CellarDoor> hmm
<jatos> hi
<JoeBu> caps lock?
<N1omi> how can i launch kbattery from CLI?
<jatos> does anyone here know a linux program to mirro hd's?
<LjL> jatos: dd, i suppose
<Stele> i assume kubuntu uses glibc2.3?
<N1omi> xcopy
<Stele> is there a command to determine glibc version?
<CellarDoor> notech: just start it up again and type your password in the dialoge when it comes up and click ok... it shouldn't be in read only mode
<JoeBu> jatos: like rsync?
<notech> cellardoor: my vga is not listed there do i need to install it ?
<jatos> ah thanks
<CellarDoor> notech: your graphics card ?
<CellarDoor> what was it again ?
<notech> ati igp 345M
<jatos> rsync, would that copy two partition from my 40 gig hd to my 80gig hd?
<JoeBu> jatos, you can use plain old tar for that if you are just doing a backup
<JoeBu> what u using it for?
<CellarDoor> notech: two options I guess - you could install the xorg-driver-fglrx and see if it works, or you could check out the ATI website and see if they have drivers...
<jatos> no what I am doing is moving the partitions on windows hd so I can format the $) and put linux on it
<jatos> *80
<JoeBu> jatos, tar will work...there is an excellent howto on the ubuntuforums board detailing how to backup your system
<jatos> its not a backup
<JoeBu> ah, sorry
<CellarDoor> notech: https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<hellblade> notech what is your laptop name?
<JoeBu> jatos, i would use knoppix to fool with my partitions
<jatos> the partitions need to be bootable  once mirrored
<jatos> I sticking qtparted on ubuntu live
<JoeBu> brb
<jatos> I can and have installed qtparted on linux live, its small enough todo that
<jatos> I would use knoppix but my knoppix cvd has stopped working
<CellarDoor> oh good grief ATI suck
<Snake__> Yep
<jatos> i stratched part of the data surface off by accident
* apokryphos nods
<CellarDoor> in their list of popular distributions, they dont list ubuntu
<notech> Sony vaio fr415s
<Snake__> They probly list debian..
<CellarDoor> yeah debian is there
<notech> i was googling about my vga and there are some drivers but not for kubuntu..
<Snake__> They probly list ubuntu under debian
<icewt> CellarDoor: well, ubuntu is still relatively new
<JoeBu> jatos, i would also recommend taking a look at The ultimate Boot CD
<Snake__> Because thats technecly the distro
<jatos> thanks...
<JoeBu> in firefox, type ultimate boot cd in the address bar
<Snake__> I bet they dont have knoppix on there
<CellarDoor> icewt: too new for ATI it seems, but not for nvidia ;)
<JoeBu> and also try "INSERT"
<hellblade> notech: take a look at this if the official ati driver doesn't work for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATIOnBreezyOpenGLFix
<jatos> I am gonna go now cu
<JoeBu> which is on that cd
<Snake__> They should put the drivers in the repos and make life easy
<CellarDoor> ah nice one hellblade 
<icewt> CellarDoor: i think they are just lazy in updating such lists ;)
<JoeBu> actually the full version of the UBCD has INSERT on it which is based around knoppix
<notech> Ugh,it seems really hard! I will ask help to someone at linux day next saturday! thank u anyway
<hellblade> I have to go now. next weekend I will try kubuntu and probably stick with it so I'll be here for help:) good luck with yr driver notech! cya guys
<notech> see u!
<CellarDoor> cya
<CellarDoor> the link hellblade posted should see you right notech :)
<laptop> i have klaptop and my battery doeesnt seem to charge, is there anything im missing to charge a laptop battery?
<notech> lets hope
<CellarDoor> :)
<CellarDoor> fingers crossed eh
<JoeBu> anybody successfully got drupal running on LAMP?
<CellarDoor> I made sure i got an nvidia card because I know ATI are a headache :P
<notech> lol
<sinclair> um, how can i acces the terminal for a sudo command?
<notech> in windoze it does good
<CellarDoor> ATI need to be convinced, "this affects sales" to Linux customers
<CellarDoor> notech: yeah, its all about driver support
<notech> where do i come from Cellar?
<CellarDoor> I dunno, where do you come from ? :P
<notech> (in windoze i can overclock it too)
<notech> err..
<notech> :)
<CellarDoor> wb icewt 
<notech> au?
<CellarDoor> yes
<notech> :)
<notech> just whoised
<conn> can someone look at my Xorg log? I'm getting unresolved symbol errors and I get segfaults when running GLX-enabled apps in resolutions bigger than 1024x768. Here's the Xorg log: http://pastebin.ca/29280
<h> I successfully modprobe snd-intel8x0m for my modem. But I still don't see /dev/modem. What should I do?
<newbie911> hi pp, does anibody knows why accents dont work in kvirc with ubuntu?
<Flosoft> does anyone know why there is such an old version of kvirc in kubuntu?
<Flosoft> and could someone put that up2date?
<CellarDoor> egads ! all these questions I have no answers to :P
* CellarDoor is a bit of a n00b
<apokryphos> !info kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: (Fully scriptable graphical IRC client with plugin support), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2:2.1.3.1-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1365 kB, Installed size: 4064 kB
<CellarDoor> ah yes, ubotu, of course
<Flosoft> yes ...
<apokryphos> Flosoft: not *that* old at all
<Flosoft> well it is
<Flosoft> 3.20 is out
<apokryphos> again, not that old
<Flosoft> but there is quite a difference
<Flosoft> especially in the interface
<Flosoft> I already had a 3.xx version on my old SuSE 9.0
<CellarDoor> SuSE are a bit bleeding edge at times... they had Kaffeine packaged as part of SuSE long before It was usable :P
<bhna> Riddell: the hplip bug is in bugzilla: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17298
<l3m> Flosoft: Konversation is better than kvirc anyway.. ;)
<icewt> about the k menu problem, the things i've tried to manually add there with kmenuedit are in ~/.local/share/applications, but they just don't show up in the menu, except for one which i added before this problem appeared
<CellarDoor> yay Konversation r0x0rs
<Flosoft> nah ... I don't like them
<Flosoft> I use KVIrc because it has a nice Interfice and is easy to use
<CellarDoor> I have baghira installed, and konversation looks gorgeous :P
<Riddell> bhna: thanks
<l3m> hehe i don't use kvirc because it has a sucky interface and Konversation offers everything i would want from an irc client hehe
<laptop> i have klaptop and my battery doeesnt seem to charge, is there anything im missing to charge a laptop battery?
<Flosoft> hehe
<notech-away> laptop: maybe acpi
<laptop> i have acpi installed, could it be anything else(tried 2 batteries also)
<Flosoft> so I would really be happy if there would be a 3.20 KVIrc Kubuntu version
<Flosoft> in my Synaptic
<Flosoft> on another topic ....
<Flosoft> I don't have any sound
<Flosoft> only from my Sound Card Line and Mic
<CellarDoor> nite all
<Flosoft> I have 2 soundcards
<Flosoft> CellarDoor: niete
<Flosoft> CellarDoor: *nite
<Flosoft> what happened there?
<Flosoft> well that is something I don't get ... now it works
<Flosoft> were there any fixes this morning regarding that?
<N1omi> can i launch kbattery from CLI?
<GeniusDex> should i be able to use kubuntu 5.10 to compile a kernel module for debian's latest installer, which uses a 2.6.12 kernel ?
<conn> does anyone notice problems with the transparent rectangle selection on the desktop? If I drag the mouse on the desktop, it causes Xorg's cpu to go right up to 97%.. does anyone have a similar problem?
<Stele> conn: selection seemed pretty sluggish to me too
<Stele> and i have a very fast video card
<tejon> Hola
<tejon> saludos a todos
<Flosoft> hola
<tejon> Hola Flosodt
<tejon> perdon, Flosoft
<tejon> de donde eres=
<conn> Stele: do you notice 2D performance problems in other operations?
<Stele> not really
<conn> ok, thanks
<Stele> i think the transparent selection is just not written too well
<Stele> you can set the rubberband effect to disabled in Appearance/Style settings
<slow-motion> re
<sinclair> how is it with ipods and kubuntu.. is GTKpod good for that? no risk to get everything lost?
* apokryphos uses amaroK with ipods
<Flosoft> soy de Bruselas
<tejon> hablas belga
<tejon> mucho gusto, yo soy de Guadalajara, Mexico
<Flosoft> ah ..
<Flosoft> no es cerca ;)
<NCLife> tejon, yo soy de Cuernavaca mexico :D
<l3m> NCLife: amarok is good with ipod. there's also an ipod io slave, for use with konqui.
<NCLife> apokryphos:  i am really new to this.. i connected my ipod and it said something is not mount..
<NCLife> oh I3m, do i need to install something first before to get my ipod to run?
<toko1213> I have a tv show transcript I'd like to parse. so that each persons words go into a seperate file. The oginal file is in html the waty is is set up say four people ar talking u,x,y,z   like this x: blah blah blah maybe many lines with nl   z: blah ,blah, blah.... x: blah..... u: blah, blah... 
<toko1213> what shoiuld I be looking at to get started?
<l3m> NCLife: i just plugged my ipod shuffle into the usb slot, it was recognized automagically and amarok also auto-showed the tracks on it
<l3m> you can (if you want, it's optional) install ipodslave (sudo apt-get install ipodslave), then you can access the data on your ipod directly.. 
<NCLife> uoh :o well mine tryed to open with konqueror to show it like a hd i guess but it said /media not found or something like that
<NCLife> oh, okay, i gonna try that :)
<NCLife> but, ehm.. a silly question. Where do i find the sudo commandline? >.<
<l3m> NCLife: you do need the ipodslave to properly have it show in konqui ( otherwise you'll jsut see the "usb stick" kind of view, which sucks since it's not what the ipod itself shows you when you use it ( yeah apple ipoddb crap at work )
<GeniusDex> konsole (K -> System -> Konsole)
<l3m> NCLife: just type "sudo apt-get..." in konsole
<NCLife> okays :)
<l3m> NCLife: you can also use the adept package manager
<l3m> which allows installation without having to type in anything into a console...
<NCLife> oh yes, that was one of my doubts, if adept is like synaptic
<chaoticgeek> good morning all
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> bonjour
<chaoticgeek> that is still fun
<NCLife> but right now, i just have to type in the konsole sudo apt-get ipodslave?
<NCLife> I3m: what is the code that i have to put in?
<NCLife> sudo apt-get ipodslave?
<chaoticgeek> you can try it
<il_pez> problemas para recibir mail, alguien me puede ayudar?
<chaoticgeek> or go to wiki.ubuntu.org and search for the list of packages
<l3m> yes
<NCLife> oh, okayz
<l3m> sudo apt-get install ipodslave
<l3m> NCLife: if you're used to synaptic, there's also kynaptic 
<l3m> NCLife: which is a kde-gui'd synaptic
<NCLife> hah, no, im not used to anything in linux :p
<l3m> ah ok ;)
<NCLife> uh, it says couldnt find ipodslave package
<che_benway> hi all. having some startup problems. my system spends about 3 mins "waiting for network interfaces". Any help would be appreciate
<Snake__> Hey hows it going l3m
<GeniusDex> che_benway: it probably can't get DHCP, but that's a wild guess
<l3m> fine ty :) 
<stian_> hey.
<jpatrick> stian_: hello
<NCLife> :_( I3m, package ipodslave couldnt be found
<l3m> NCLife: ah it's probably in the multiverse
<toko1213> just got rosegarden working on kubuntu
<l3m> !multiverse
<ubotu> [repositories]  How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<stian_> I just burnt a Kubuntu PowerPC image (live) and am trying to boot my Ibook G4... when I hold C in on boot, it doesn't have any effect. OSX boots. (I am sure I burnt it as a cd image and not a file)
<toko1213> works pretty well upto 7 channels
<chaoticgeek> I seen something like this before
<che_benway> GeniusDex not sure what this means
<chaoticgeek> I cant remember what he did 
<toko1213> p4 1.5 512 mb
<toko1213> sound blaster live 5.1
<chaoticgeek> stian_: have you tried going into the boot options in OSX and chaning it to boot from cd automaticly?
<GeniusDex> che_benway: DHCP is a way for network interfaces to get their network information, if it's not present on your network it will just sit there and wait for a response it will never receive
<stian_> hm
<stian_> from system preferences?
<chaoticgeek> ya its somewhere in system pref. I dont use a mac much, but I know its there
<stian_> hm, it's not listed under system startup disks.
<che_benway> GeniusDex: i think it is available on my system. i have a cable broadband connection
<chaoticgeek> my old highscool recently converted to macs and I was helping out over the summer and we had to boot to a cd and there was something like that.
<GeniusDex> che_benway: do you have any form of router installed?
<chaoticgeek> but the IT manager went into the system prefrences and made it boot to cd first
* NCLife cryies
<che_benway> GeniusDex: yes
<NCLife> cries* :p
<Sonny_Wertzik> has anyone here ever gotten kaffenine to work?
<che_benway> GeniusDex: have a D Link router and share the connection with another pc
<GeniusDex> they usually provide DHCP, can't really help you then
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell NCLife -about !multiverse
<LjL> Sonny_Wertzik: works for me
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell NCLife -about !multiverse
<Sonny_Wertzik> LjL, did it work right off the bat?
<LjL> Sonny_Wertzik: well i had to install gstreamer plugins i suppose
<che_benway> GeniusDex: ok. thanks anyway. Started having this problem since I replaced my network card
<Sonny_Wertzik> LjL, what processor do u use?
<LjL> Sonny_Wertzik: amd sempron
<Sonny_Wertzik> ljl is it a laptop?
<chaoticgeek> I've got a sempron
<LjL> Sonny_Wertzik: no
<Sonny_Wertzik> LjL, thx for the info...ill have to check into this more
<l3m> ubotu: tell NCLife -about !sources
<l3m> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<l3m> ubotu: tell NCLife -about sources
<l3m> ubotu: tell NCLife -about multiverse
<chaoticgeek> whats so good about drapper kubuntu image?
<LjL> about what?
<LjL> dapper flight-1 you mean?
<chaoticgeek> ya
<l3m> it breaks
<l3m> :)
<LjL> i don't think there's anything "so good", it's just a very preliminary release of the next version of (k)ubuntu
<chaoticgeek> ok
<Riddell> l3m: how does it break?
<l3m> dunno but it's a prerelease so its bound to, one way or another :)
<dell500> why doesn't the command 'sudo chown -R dell500:dell500 /path/to/raiddevice' not work? i get access to all the other folders except my mp3 folder, it has a lock symbol on it
<NCLife> thanks for the help I3m, ill try it later :pp
<sampan> i'm on a P4 ... no custom kernal (just stock breezy) so, does it matter if i choose mplayer-386 or mplayer-586 or mplayer-686?  are those for different kernals only?  
<GeniusDex> 386 will be optimized for i386 processors, 586 for i586, etc
<GeniusDex> i believe P4 classifies as i686
<GeniusDex> older processors will work, but less optimized
<LjL> Riddell: on 3.5rc1, when i change the Fonts settings, it always tells me that "the anti-aliasing settings has been changed and will only apply to newly started applications", even if i don't change the anti-aliasing settings at all. file a bug=
<LjL> ?
<sampan> GeniusDex, yeah that's what i was hoping -- I just wondered if they would also need a custom kernal (since kubuntu's stock kernel is 386) or if it didn't matter
<GeniusDex> don't think so
<GeniusDex> but if it doesn't work you can always 'downgrade'
<sampan> *cross fingers and pull the trigger*
<sampan> :D
<l3m> sampan: it doesn't matter except for tiny performance improvements when using the "right" one
<l3m> sampan: no they work with any kernel
<sampan> thanks l3m :) that's what i wanted to hear
<LjL> sampan: hm, why not just install the kernel that's right for your machine anyway?
<Flosoft> my sound is dead again
<Flosoft> :S
<dell500> how do you get read/write privilidges to a certain folder?
<jpatrick> dell500: kdesu konqueror
<gupta> Hey while backing up system with tar, should tmp folde rbe left out?
<LjL> dell500: chmod +rw /dir/ect/ory
<dell500> thanks LjL 
<dell500> LjL, is there a command to tell you the group and name of the user you're on?
<gupta> The howto doesn't specify and includes the tmp folder in the backup :\
<sampan> LjL, because i have enough trouble already without adding a kernel upgrade to my terrible mix -- i seem to FIND ways to break stuff
<sampan> or rather, invent
<sampan> :/
<LjL> gupta: it's your choice, but /tmp isn't really supposed to contain anything important
<LjL> dell500: whoami tells you the user
<gupta> K, but that means it could contain imp stuff. What abt u ppl, do you include it?
<LjL> sampan: oh, well, must say it worked perfectly well for me -- "aptitude install linux-k7" (since i've got a k7)
<ravel> greetings. does anyone else have problems when using Kubuntu and Konqueror and browsing thumbnail galleries?
<l3m>     /tmp is deleted everytime you boot, so it better doesn't contain anything persistently important
<l3m> but some files created in /tmp are important for currently running processes ( eg. X, KDE )
<ravel> i am using Kubuntu 5.10, KDE 3.5 beta on x86, on many websites I can't see all the pictures, especially if they are thumbnails
<gupta> thanks l3m. That clears everything :)
<LjL> dell500: and "groups <user>" tells you the groups a user belogs to
<ravel> (I had the same problem with 5.04 and KDE 3.4)
<dell500> LjL, is there a way to make it specific for certain users/groups (dell500:dell500)?
<LjL> dell500: no, you can only make it specific to *the* user and, if you want, *the* groups that own the file
<l3m> ravel: can you give a link where it doesnt work for you? 
<dell500> LjL, k
<ravel> l3m: yes - http://mikko.tuomela.net/?p=gallery_interrail2en - on this page five of the thumbnails aren't shown in my Konqueror, but Firefox shows them
<LjL> dell500: if you want to give a file *group* permissions, it's chmod g+something (where "something" may be "rw")
<LjL> dell500: "ls -l <file>" will tell you who the owner and the group of a file are, and "chown" let you change them
<l3m> works fine here
<dell500> LjL, sweet!
<l3m> ravel: works fine here
<dell500> LjL, just got permission to all my files, w00t
<ravel> l3m, yeah, I think this is very strange. but in some thumbnail galleries all the pics fail to render
<l3m> hmm..do you have a "bad" internet connection?
<ravel> no
<LjL> dell500: chmod and chown have an "-R" option to act recursively, btw
<l3m> konqui shows pics only if downloaded completely, i think FF already shows them if only 1/3 or so is received yet
<Bicchi> what do i need to install to play .wmv files.
<l3m> Bicchi: mplayer and w32codecs
<l3m> !sevea
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, l3m
<l3m> !seveas
<ubotu> l3m: What?
<l3m> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<ravel> l3m, hmm, I tried with another user, works ok. I don't believe this is about adblock but it might be one reason even though not probable
<l3m> hm do none of the pictures show or do some show and some not?
<ravel> yeah, it is not about that
<ravel> l3m, on that gallery page (the pasted url) five of the thumbnails fail to show. on some other pages, all of them fail to show
<dell500> LjL, ya, figured that out after i did the command :)
<l3m> ravel: hmm i have no idea, sorry
<ravel> l3m, and interestingly if you load the thumbnails with their url (not embedded into the page), they are displayed OK.
<hussam> in system settings/ system services, you can add services or remove from rc0.d , rc1.d .... to rc6.d , but it doesn't do rcs.d?
<hussam> is this intentionally left out or a bug?
<hussam> sorry that's rcS.d
<l3m> hussam: there's a "start at boot" box
<l3m> hussam: which does exactly that ;)
<hussam>  l3m: yes I got tthat, but if you notice it only adds services to rc0.d ...to rc6.d
<hussam>  l3m: it doesn't touch rcS.d
<GeniusDex> Does anyone have a clue how i can get this SATA controller wroking with kubuntu: Adaptec AIC-8130: (Marvell 88SX6041) 4-port Hercules-2, rev B2, SATA Controller ?
<hussam> l3m: you got my point?
<l3m> hussam: ah.
<l3m> hussam: maybe use sysv-rc-conf or ksysv
<ravel> okay, the solution: remove from adblock.css the line which says that all 150x100 images should be blocked. :-P
<hussam> l3m: even ksysv only sees runlevels 0 to 6
<hussam> l3m: I'm really still lost on what each runlevel means? where I can get more info on that? and how it works?
<hussam> l3m: I still have a lot to learn about some things about linux like services
<l3m> hussam: well each runlevel is a set of services
<l3m> hussam: 1 = singleuser mode, 2 = multiusermode but no X, 3 = multiuser with X (traditionally)
<hussam> what's runlevel S ?
<hussam> in rcS.d?
<l3m> startup
<l3m> but .. well the runlevels are "user defined", that means that actually each runlevel can be whatever you want
<l3m> ^^these are just the defaults
<hussam> ok I see
<l3m> oops
<l3m>  S = singleuser
<l3m> 0 = startup
<neoncode> I'm just wondering... does KDE have any kind of Widget system? like "Konfabulator" for mac and windoze?
<hussam> oh
<l3m> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<l3m> hussam: anyway, what is important that for a desktop, you're in runlevel 3 unless it's an emergency 
<l3m> hussam: you only need singleuser mode for repairing really broken systems
<GeniusDex> neoncode: do you mean superkaramba?
<neoncode> GeniusDex: What's what? I'm new to linux....
<l3m> yeah
<neoncode> What's that sorry
<l3m> superkaramba is "linux-konfabulator"
<l3m> only better ;) 
<GeniusDex> as l3m said ;)
<neoncode> is it avalable though synaptic?
<GeniusDex> should be
<l3m> superkaramba - a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE
<neoncode> oh and just as a quick question, is there a reason why kynaptic is no-where near as good as synaptic?
<l3m> apt-cache search <keyword> helps in such cases
<l3m> neoncode: adept
<LjL> neoncode: it's much younger
<l3m> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<neoncode> I've seen adept. I don't realy like it...
* l3m prefers apt-get ;)
<neoncode> Ahh superkaramba is avalable though synaptic... good
<GeniusDex> so do i l3m, but i'm (still) a debian-user after all ;)
* LjL prefers aptitude
<neoncode> are programs like adept and synaptic/kynaptic based on apt-get?
<Fillado> yup
<LjL> neoncode: not generally
<Fillado> :|
<LjL> they're based on the APT framework, not necessarily apt-get
<GeniusDex> apt-get is a purely command line tool, adept/kynaptic/etc are graphical tools with the same goal
<Fillado> ah
<LjL> GeniusDex: and a poor one at it, anyway -- in other words, use aptitude ;)
<GeniusDex> apt-get will do ;)
<l3m> LjL: boeh ;)
<GeniusDex> i'm not a too big fan of menu-based package selectors
<l3m> apt-get is the easiest and fastest way to manage packages 
<neoncode> so what exacly *is* apt? 
<GeniusDex> they remind me of redhat too much, but that' mostly something personal
<LjL> GeniusDex: will it remember what dependencies it auto-installed for me, and remove them when they're no longer needed, so that i don't end up with some hundred megs wasted space?
<l3m> !apt
<ubotu> apt is, like, totally, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<LjL> neoncode: the Debian package management system
<GeniusDex> LjL: not that i know
<toko1213> what is cups admin passwd?
<toko1213> sudo passwd don't work
<GeniusDex> toko1213: i believe it's your root password, but i'm not sure
<LjL> GeniusDex: that's because it doesn't, and it's also why aptitude is better ;)
<Chani> how is usb stuff supposed to work in kunbuntu? I installed it on a friend's comp and it... was rather confused about where my usb key was when I plugged it in
<GeniusDex> LjL: ok, i agree :P
<GeniusDex> LjL: i've only seen it once quickly tho
<l3m> GeniusDex: well i'm also a debian user, i just tried kubu for my laptop and really like it. sleep + hibernate + special keys work out of the box, yay 
<LjL> GeniusDex: you don't have to "see" it, you can just use it like you use apt-get. i've never once used aptitude's GUI
<GeniusDex> hmmm
<GeniusDex> sounds good
<LjL> GeniusDex: "aptitude install <package>", "aptitude remove <package>", "aptitude purge <package>", etc
<GeniusDex> l3m: my box is dead right now anyways, using a laptop i'm lending from a friend
<LjL> i just don't see why people keep using apt-get, when they can do the *very same* things (and more) with aptitude
<neoncode> what are the difrences beetween apt-get and aptitude?
<GeniusDex> i'll give aptitude a try when my box is alive again
<Chani> GeniusDex: if cups uses the root password (eeevil cups) then... umm.. what about the fact that ubuntu doesn't seem to have a root password?
<Fillado> [20:16]  <Chani> how is usb stuff supposed to work in kunbuntu? I installed it on a friend's comp and it... was rather confused about where my usb key was when I plugged it in <-- comes up automatically
<LjL> and "aptitude dist-upgrade" of course, which is quite useful and better than apt-get's
<LjL> neoncode: see what i said above
<Fillado> on the desktop
<GeniusDex> Chani: no clue, i never used cups on ubuntu
<l3m> LjL: aptitude is just a frontend, it doesn' thave any functionality you don't have in console tools
<Chani> Fillado: well, that's nice when it *works*, but it doesn't. :( it *tries* to come up automatically, but then doesn't. I think either the device isn't where it thinks, or the device isn't anywhere at all
<GeniusDex> i have a server in front of me i can't get kubuntu or debian to run on :/
<GeniusDex> they both don't seem to have the appropiate kernel module for the SATA controller
<LjL> l3m: what are you talking about exactly?
<Fillado> if it can work for an ipod it should work for everything else :D
<Chani> GeniusDex: me neither. but I might have to learn soon... trying to convince my bf to make the switch
<LjL> l3m: how exactly would you implement aptitude's functionality with console tools?
<Chani> Fillado: "should" is the key word :(
<GeniusDex> the printerserver here is running debian, that won't change anytime soon
<l3m> LjL: man apt-cache, man apt-file, man deborphan
<Chani> what do I do when stuff like that fails? in gentoo, if it failed it was always because *I* forgot to load the module. but in ubuntu... everything's all shiny and I'm afraid to try tweaking stuff
<LjL> l3m: pleeeease... don't compare deborphan with aptitude, come on
<l3m> ;) 
<l3m> welll 
<Fillado> just chucked one in mine - works great :)
<Chani> (unfortunately my friend's cable is screwed up right now, so I can't fix it yet, but I'd like an idea of some sort about how to *try* to fix it)
<LjL> l3m: how (short of writing a complicated, custom script that basically would replicate aptitude) would i use deborphan to *automatically* remove *those* dependencies (and *only* those) that were installed automatically by apt-get, and are not dependend upon anymore?
<l3m> Chani: plugin the usb device and then check all /dev/sxy devices 
<neoncode> does sudo act the same in debian as it does in kubuntu? I mean in debian does it ask for your actual root pastword or your user password still?
<LjL> neoncode: root
<Fillado> or type "sudo fdisk -l"
<Chani> sudo is sudo. everywhere
<LjL> neoncode: i mean, sorry
<l3m> LjL: ok. ;)
<LjL> neoncode: the desktop asks you for your root password, sudo -- if you use it -- asks for your user password
<LjL> neoncode: but you're not a sudoer by default in debian
<neoncode> sudoer?
<Chani> neoncode: the purpose of sudo is to allow you root *without* knowing the root password :) so if it asked for the root password it'd be kinda silly
<LjL> neoncode: /etc/sudoers
<Chani> sudoer: someone that can use sudo
<LjL> neoncode: (do NOT modify that file manually)
<neoncode> what happens if i do?
<Chani> LjL: why? :)
<LjL> neoncode, Chani: "man visudo"
<neoncode> Will it relise a swarm of evil deamons if i do?
<LjL> neoncode: you might
<l3m> Chani: you might also try "media:/" in konqui after plugging in the usb stick
<Chani> l3m: no, that's what it tries. like I said, the automagic stuff is failing. it can't open it
<Chani> l3m: either it didn't create the device, or it created it in the wrong place, I think...
<neoncode> yay! I got my first superkramba widget working!
<Chani> and since I can't find a device for it, I can't try to manually mount it either
<l3m> Chani: hmm did you check that it didn't open a new window asking you what to do? that window sometimes does not properly put itself in front of other currently active windows
<l3m> alt-tabbing or looking at the window list helps
<Chani> l3m: what I am saying is that is DOES open that window
<l3m> ok
<Chani> I'm telling you it TRIES to do this stuff. but then the windopw gives me an error and it fails
<neoncode> oh, is there any kind of 3D benchmarking program for linux?
<l3m> what error?
<l3m> what's the error message?
<Chani> I can't remember any more. either it couldn't open, or couldn't find the device I think. I'm just looking for some vague idea of how to approach the problem, how to go about trying to solve it
<l3m> anyway, the auto mounter mounts stuff in /media/usbx
<Chani> I don't want to go over to my friend's house and spend 6 hours on *her* computer talking to you guys about how it won't work
<l3m> try if you see something there while the "what to do" window is oen
<Chani> mmkay, I'll have a look in that folder next time I'm there
<l3m> Chani: well just ssh -X to her computer, then you don't have to go over at all ? ;)
<fatejudger> I'm trying to get my Intel PC Camera to work, does anyone know of a good way to get it to work in Kubuntu?
<GeniusDex> fatejudger: plug it in and try it?
<Chani> thing is, iirc dmesg didn't give me as many messages as I was expecting... in gentoo, after it talsk about sda n'stuff there'll then be a message aboiut sda1, which is where gentoo puts the usb key...
<LjL> l3m: by the way, about apt-file, try auto-apt instead, it's way faster searching
<Chani> l3m: two problems: I can't test plugging it in remotely, and like I said earlier her cable is down
<l3m> Chani: oh. 
<Chani> fatejudger: hmm. I never even tried with my intel cam. it wasn't supported 5 years ago... I suppose I should see if it's supported by now :)
<l3m> Chani: anyway, after automount failed you can try to mount it by hand
<Chani> at least she has the tech support number now... hopefully she'll call them today. modem's screwed up
<fatejudger> Chani: I found a driver on sourceforge
<Chani> cool
<fatejudger> Chani: I can't download it though
<fatejudger> Chani: SourceForge is broken
<Chani> eeevil
<fatejudger> ?
<neoncode> what happened to SourceForge?
<Chani> heh, I havent used sourceforge in a heck of a long time. I'm used to every package ever being in portage :)
<toko1213> what is cups admin passwd?
<toko1213> how to start the printer wizard as root?
<Chani> toko1213: I think you'll have to guess :( it's not your password or the root password?
<toko1213> no
<pipitas> toko1213: there probably is no password set, initially
<Chani> on gentoo it's the root password...
<Chani> toko1213: have you set a root password at all?
<Chani> not sudo, root
<neoncode> I wonder what distro linux travolis uses.....
<pipitas> toko1213: you need to first set the password. Run (as root): "lppasswd -a root" to add root to the CUPS admin database
<Chani> btw, anyone know how to get streaming audio in linux? no matter what I do I can't get it to work
<Supermule> What kind of streaming audio?
<Chani> any kind, really :(
<Supermule> format?
<pipitas> toko1213: to start the printer wizard as root would not help as long as root can't admin CUPS
<Chani> mp3 would be best
<Chani> most of the time things just crash
<l3m> !root
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Supermule> Hmm... gstreamer, xine etc... supports streaming audio.
<neoncode> How do I install GNOME? do I need to install GDM or will haveing KDM be enough? I still want KDE to be my main desktop.
<gupta> From the unofficial guide. This seems down: deb http://kubuntu.org/ hoary-updates main . Any mirrors?
<fatejudger> Chani: wow, this driver sounds dangerous
<fatejudger> Chani: http://spca50x.sourceforge.net
<obsvuugj> neoncode> apt-get install ubutnu-desktop
<obsvuugj> then it will ask if you want KDM or GDM
<LjL> see? this is the perfect example of "why use aptitude"
<neoncode> LjL: what?
<LjL> install ubuntu-desktop using apt-get, and then sense the fun in removing it later ;)
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> Gnome is horrible
<neoncode> ... I don;t get it...
<fatejudger> and you never will...
<LjL> neoncode: well ubuntu-desktop installs a ton of packages
* neoncode is a newbie, and therefore knows nothing
<LjL> neoncode: if you later decide you want to remove it, you'll have to remove all the packages one by one, if you installed it using apt-get
<fatejudger> neoncode: umm, why do you want Gnome then?
<LjL> neoncode: if you use aptitude, "aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop" will do the trickl
<fatejudger> LjL: wtf?
<neoncode> can I just use aptitude later or does it have to install it first?
<fatejudger> LjL: it's apt-get remove
<LjL> fatejudger: why?
<neoncode> is ubuntu-desktop a metapakage?
<LjL> neoncode: no, it can only do it with packages it installed itself
<LjL> neoncode: yes, it is
<fatejudger> LjL: because, apt-get has super cow powers
<LjL> fatejudger: ah, ok :-P
<fatejudger> LjL: I'm serious god damnit
<fatejudger> LjL: apt-get --help
<fatejudger> LjL: aptitude --help
<toko1213> channged lppasswd does not work still?
<LjL> fatejudger: i know :-P
<fatejudger> LjL: but aptitude does not have super cow powers
<fatejudger> LjL: that has to mean something...
<neoncode> LjL: Ah.. well In my newbish'ness i went into the GNOME software section on synaptic and installed all the pagages that looked important >_< in retrospect it was a bad idea...
<neoncode> GNOME won't work though...
<fatejudger> neoncode: yes, yes it was
<neoncode> Fatejudger: yup...
<fatejudger> neoncode: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fatejudger> neoncode: that won't remove all of the packages you decided to install though
<LjL> fatejudger: it just mean you can type "apt-get moo", which you can't do using aptitude
<neoncode> fatejudger: I just did.
<fatejudger> LjL: LOL
<LjL> neoncode: not necessarily a bad idea
<LjL> neoncode: but using ubuntu-desktop will give you the whole thing, i.e. everything that is in Ubuntu
<neoncode> LjL: what, selecting random pakajes that look important?
<pinucset> one think, when i "close" kontact it seems to be korganizer, and i cant open kontact! :S
<neoncode> *pacages... damn carn't spell today
<LjL> neoncode: uh, well, depends how actually random the selection is, i suppose :)
<bur[n] er> anoyone use kontact with an exchange calendar?
<neoncode> is GNOME that bad? I had ubuntu on a test machene when I was testing linux
<neoncode> But I have not used it much
<LjL> neoncode: people like it, so it can't be "that" bad
<fatejudger> neoncode: it's just ugly
<fatejudger> neoncode: and disorganized
<fatejudger> neoncode: they're claim is that it's faster
<fatejudger> neoncode: but really , it isn't any faster
<neoncode> fatejudger: how so?
<_StarScream> neoncode: GNOME is good if you like the GNOME way of doing things
<LjL> neoncode: i prefer KDE. KDE has many, *many* more options to let you configure it the way you like. on the other hand, Gnome tries to keep a polished look, by (among other things) limiting or hiding your configuration options
<_StarScream> neoncode: if you like the KDE way of doing things KDE is better
<fatejudger> neoncode: well, it really isn't any faster if you use native KDE apps vs native Gnome apps
<Stefano> who is the man!? 
<Stefano> STEFANO
<Stefano> !
<ubotu> Stefano: No idea
<Stefano> ME :D
<bur[n] er> kde is faster for me 
<_StarScream> neoncode: if you like neither, then there are a few dozen other window managers
<bur[n] er> amarok > all other media players :)
<fatejudger> LjL: what polished look? :P
<LjL> _StarScream: Gnome and KDE aren't quite window managers
<neoncode> starscream: I kinna like KDE
<LjL> fatejudger: well, come on, many dialogs in KDE are definitely overcrowded
<bur[n] er> KDE just has an ugly default icon set ;)
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: are you a crystal hater?
<_StarScream> LjL: well yeh , DE
<LjL> bur[n] er: KDE has an ugly default *look*, not just icons, for what i'm concerned
<neoncode> I use one called Nuvola
<bur[n] er> fatejudger: indeed I am :)
<fatejudger> neoncode: nuvola is cool
<Stefano> like there were two types of human beings: common ppl, and CRYSTAL-HATERS *evil*
<pinucset> why when i "close" kontact it happens to be korganizer NOT KONTACT? please help...
* bur[n] er is also a lipstick/plastik hater but has yet to see something better... clearlooks for KDE would be nice :)
<neoncode> apt-get sounds like something named by 4chan///
* bur[n] er uses the tango icon set :)
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: do you have Kubuntu plastik?
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: what about KDE 3.5 plastik?
<bur[n] er> fatejudger: yep
<bur[n] er> fatejudger: and yep
<LjL> bur[n] er: yeah, lipstick is not the best style i could imagine, but same for me: the others aren't any better
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: what DO you like?
<bur[n] er> fatejudger: clearlooks & new-human (metacity theme) :)
<neoncode> Can i upgrade from KDE 3.4 to 3.5 useing apt-get?
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: Gnomer...
<LjL> bur[n] er: Mac users are lucky, they can install Baghira and have a style they (usually) really like... but i'm no Mac user ;)
<fatejudger> neoncode: yes
<fatejudger> !tell neoncode about KDE3.5
<bur[n] er> fatejudger: kinda... but KDE is pulling me in... I still miss gaim, and I use firefox instead of konq, but I'm trying kopete
<LjL> neoncode: note that 3.5rc1 still has some issues. look at the "known bugs" page to find out, before you decide to install it
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: the new Kopete kicks ass
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: 0.11
<jpatrick> neoncode: read http://www.illusionary.com/GNOMEvKDE.html
<neoncode> the letters "RC" make it sound all the more intresting
<LjL> bur[n] er: what's wrong with konq?
<pinucset> why when i "close" kontact it happens to be korganizer NOT KONTACT? please help...
<bur[n] er> fatejudger: is there an updated kde?  I have beta2 sources and kopete .10.3
<LjL> neoncode: release candidate
<bur[n] er> .10.93 rather
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: yes
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: RC1
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: it's much more stable and featureful
<neoncode> LjL: I know what RC means... I just like beta stuff...
<jpatrick> pinucset: KOrganiser Reminder Daemon
<LjL> neoncode: ok
<fatejudger> !KDE3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<bur[n] er> where can i get sources?  kubotu doesn't seem to exist ;)
<neoncode> Like firefox 1.5 I have RC1 of that i need to get RC2...
<bur[n] er> oh, ubotu's here :)
<pinucset> jpatrick but i want kontact not korganizer when i close...
<LjL> neoncode: just be warned that going back to 3.4 is not going to be easy, if you happen to stumble on bad problems with 3.5
<neoncode> LjL: how come?
<jpatrick> pinucset: korganiser is part of Kontact
<fatejudger> LjL: the problems have been fixed
<pinucset> but jpatrick from korganiser i cant access to kontact :S
<fatejudger> neoncode: don't worry about it RC1 is quite stable, there isn't anything to worry about
<pinucset> jpatrick if i enter to korganizer i cant see my contacts etc.
<fatejudger> neoncode: I would have recommended not to use the Beta, but the RC1 is fine
<LjL> fatejudger: i'm not talking about extremely bad problems -- that is, not on my system in any case -- but problems are definitely still there
* bur[n] er is using the beta2 still which works :)
<neoncode> Oh ok
<fatejudger> LjL: what problems?
<LjL> neoncode: well, it's not too easy to rollback packages in general
<jpatrick> pinucset: that's because kontact also uses KAddressBook
<blanky> is kde with ubuntu coming along nicely?
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: Beta 2 was horrible
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: it took me at least an hour to fix
<bur[n] er> fatejudger: well... i'm getting rc1 now
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: and Akgregator never worked right
<pinucset> jpatrick how can i do that when i close kontact it begins opened kontact, NOT korganizer??
<LjL> fatejudger: wrong icons... empty icons... nothing too bad, here.
<fatejudger> LjL: oh, I don't use icons
<bur[n] er> akregator is crash-happy here
<fatejudger> LjL: did you upgrade from Beta 1 or Beta 2?
<jpatrick> pinucset: :/
<bur[n] er> but liferea > akregator ;)
<neoncode> what are the major diffrences between KDE 3.4 and KDE RC 1?
<LjL> fatejudger: you... don't use icons?
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: the new akgregator is fixed
<LjL> fatejudger: i upgraded from 3.4
<blanky> hey guys, I installed kubuntu-desktop and in gnome, in my menu, I have apps that dont have icons :(
<fatejudger> LjL: no... that's why I use KDE
<fatejudger> LjL: I'm a little OCD when it comes to my computer
<LjL> fatejudger: you have no toolbars in your apps?
<fatejudger> LjL: everything must be clean, neat, and ordered
<neoncode> fatejudger: OCD?
<jpatrick> neoncode: prettier kicker
<bur[n] er> svg support!!
<fatejudger> neoncode: Obsessive Compulsive Disorder
<bur[n] er> there was no svg icon support in 3.4
<neoncode> jpatrick: what's kicker?
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: oh yeah, I forgot to mention that
<bur[n] er> kicker == taskbar
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: I have an svg wallpaper
<neoncode> Ohh
<neoncode> is SVG a image file format?
<fatejudger> LjL: I have toolbars in my apps
<jpatrick> neoncode: yes
<bur[n] er> svg == greatest icon format
<fatejudger> LjL: and they work just fine
<Stefano> yeah doods im gonna go to the cinema with teh hottest gal woot!
<neoncode> bur[n] er: why?
<jpatrick> neoncode: Scaleable Vector Graphics
<LjL> fatejudger: KMail, look at the toolbar icons to classify mail as spam or ham -- that is, if you have those (and you only have those if you run the anti-spam wizard)
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: it's nice for anything that needs to scale, wallpaper, icons
<bur[n] er> neoncode: it's scalable... in that it looks good at 128x128 as well as 32x32
<fatejudger> LjL: gmail filters all spam for me
<neoncode> are there any problems with dual-head xorg configs with KDE 3.5RC1?
<LjL> fatejudger: gmail is probably evil.
<LjL> anyway, gotta go, later
<fatejudger> LjL: gmail is great
<fatejudger> LjL: cya
<neoncode> gmail is good!
<bur[n] er> fatejudger: any tips on making firefox look good with KDE?  mostly my fonts are funny lookin
<neoncode> hey who is ubotu? is it a bot?
<bur[n] er> neoncode: sure is
<jpatrick> neoncode: yes
<neoncode> Oooo...
<neoncode> Hey can you register on IRC? and how does that work? Oh and sorry for being such a newbie and asking so meany questions...
<jpatrick> neoncode: see /msg NickServ help
<jpatrick> neoncode: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<blanky> hey guys, I installed kde and it kinda messed up my gnome menu by putting in apps in it that have no icons, does this happen with all distros
<hussam> anybody here using kde 3.5 RC1?
<jpatrick> neoncode: no problem
<jpatrick> hussam: wish I could but I'm on Dapper
* bur[n] er is using rc1... kinda
* jpatrick is using the Dapper Drake Development Release....not kinda ;)
<hussam> I just wanted to know if there are any improvments in konqueror's khtml rendering engine.
<neoncode> jpatrick: WTF is a dapper anyway?
<jpatrick> hussam: Itrocks
<hussam> 3.4 was an improvments over 3.3
<jpatrick> neoncode: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<hussam> jpatrick: does it pass acid2 test? firefox 1.5 does not.
<jpatrick> hussam: it did
<hussam> jpatrick: brilliant
<GeniusDex> KHTML 3.5 should pass acid2, won't it?
<jpatrick> hussam: Safari beat it but hey
<hussam> jpatrick: then I can't wait till dapper
<neoncode> jpatrick: No I know that it's the next realice but why is it called dapper and what does the word "dapper" actualy mean?
<jpatrick> It's called Dapper because Mr Shuttleworth said it should be called Dapper
<neoncode> jpatrick: and what exacly *is* a "dapper"?
<jpatrick> neoncode: :/
<neoncode> what?
<neoncode> ...
<bur[n] er> neoncode: dictionary.com :P
<jpatrick> isn't it an adjective?
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: use Konqueror
<neoncode> dapper (dp'r) pronunciation
<neoncode> adj.
<neoncode>    1.
<neoncode>          1. Neatly dressed; trim.
<neoncode>          2. Very stylish in dress.
<neoncode>    2. Lively and alert.
<bur[n] er> konqueror doesn't have adblock or many of the other extensions that make firefox wonderful :\
<bur[n] er> neoncode: i think we already knew that ;)  you were the one askin
<jpatrick> bur[n] er: it does have an adblock!
<fatejudger> bur[n] er: yes it does
<blanky> what's the difference between installing kubuntu and kubuntu-desktop
<neoncode> bur[n] er:sorry...
<bur[n] er> no kidding?  time to try it out again
<hussam> I Just finished compiling and installing kernel 2.6.14.2, I'll reboot now. hopefully it'll work.
<fatejudger> blanky: kubuntu-desktop is a package, kubuntu is a distro
<jpatrick> hussam: cya
<blanky> fatejudger, i know
<blanky> fatejudger, but what's the difference
<fatejudger> blanky: then why did you ask?
<fatejudger> blanky: nothing
<fatejudger> blanky: they're the same packages
<blanky> oh okay
<bur[n] er> do you guys find a difference if you use kdm or gdm?
<jpatrick> bur[n] er: yes
<toko1213> http://www.kde-forum.org/post/54079/lastpost.html#post54079
<neoncode> hey Firefox 1.5 RC 3 is out....
<toko1213> can someone suggest a link to get cups working on kubuntu
<toko1213> can not authenticate
<toko1213> user and passwd problem
<toko1213> tried lmpasswd -a root and user
<neoncode> Hey I can talk to this ubotu, I never knew that..... 
<toko1213> no go and modified /etc/cupsd.conf
<bur[n] er> neoncode: ubotu is full of wonderful knowledge
<neoncode> bur[b] er: sure..
<neoncode> [21:12]  <neoncode> how do I get KDE 3.5 RC 1?
<neoncode> [21:12]  <ubotu> No idea, neoncode
<toko1213> btw this is the first time I've had such problems ith a linux distro
<jpatrick> rofl
<toko1213> I use a epson c82 extreemly easy to get going
<toko1213> I could prob take the cupsd.conf off an fc2 machine and see what happens
<bur[n] er> so where's this konqueror adblock extension? apt-cache search konqueror adblock shows nothing
<toko1213> but I'm wondering if anyone on the channel has a printer and how they got it to work
<icewt> toko1213: yes
<jpatrick> bur[n] er: tools section
<toko1213> icewt: you have a printer?
<icewt> toko1213: indeed
<toko1213> and what method did you use to get it to work
<jpatrick> bur[n] er: no wait -> Settings -> Configure Extensions
<icewt> toko1213: i added it in the KDE System Settings -> Printers
<bur[n] er> jpatrick: i only have the search bar plugin :\
<toko1213> mine kinda works it spitsa out what appeard to be ps tex like code when I issue a print command
<icewt> toko1213: what printer do you have?
<toko1213> epson c 82
<icewt> i have Epson C66
<jpatrick> bur[n] er: Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> Adblock
* neoncode is playing with ubotu, it's funny
<jpatrick> abuse! :O
<LeeJunFan> anyone know how to get kde to actually pay attention to menus added to ~/.config/menus like crossover office?
<bur[n] er> aww... i see it jpatrick, thanks!
<jesusfish> how would I get alsa/sound drivers to not load on boot?
<toko1213> I have no kde->system->settings?
<jpatrick> bur[n] er: no problem
<toko1213> I see a printer manager under utilities
<icewt> toko1213: i mean "System Settings" in the K-menu
<toko1213> when I use it it reports foomatic driver is not installed or I do not have permission to install the driver
<icewt> toko1213: printer manager under utilities is the same thing though
<icewt> toko1213: did you try any other driver?
<neoncode> why does the development go x.04 -- x.6 -- x+1.04? what happened to .1 .2 .3 and so on?
<toko1213> trying now ...
<icewt> toko1213: and have you entered in administrator mode?
<bur[n] er> is it just me or does maps.google.com not work in konqueror?
<bur[n] er> scratch that... if i set identification to ie6, it works
<jpatrick> bur[n] er: probably plugin problem
<jpatrick> bur[n] er: oh cool
<toko1213> icewt,  looks like the driver was the problem thanks
<pipitas> toko1213: did you listen to what I told you before re. CUPS??
<bur[n] er> er... disregard, it just doesn't work
<toko1213> did not work
<toko1213> pipitas, did not work
<toko1213> icewt, looks good
<toko1213> appears to work test page perfect
<toko1213> time to eat
<toko1213> breakfast for dinner
<pipitas> toko1213: unless you give a precise description of what you want to achieve, and what the problem is, you'll not find help easily
<GuerillaTactiks> Hello, I cannot play .avi files in kaffeine, what do I do?
<bur[n] er> GuerillaTactiks: get the right codecs for your movie
<GuerillaTactiks> !codecs
<ubotu> codecs is probably binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
* bur[n] er thinks seveas' page is down
<GuerillaTactiks> Im trying to
<GuerillaTactiks> But I don't know how to install them in linux
<GuerillaTactiks> VLC sounds promising
<bur[n] er> vlc will prolly work
<bur[n] er> or get the w32codecs package that ubotu just talked about
<bur[n] er> kaffeine-xine is a nice package too.. works a lil better than gstreamer currently
<LeeJunFan> anyone know if kde looks in ~/.local ~/.config or both for menu info?
<GuerillaTactiks> Oh, so that package does'nt come by default with kaffiene?
<jpatrick> LeeJunFan: ~/.config
<GuerillaTactiks> Yay!
<LeeJunFan> jpatrick: I've got a lot of entries in .local that are apparently where my menu entries for all my apps installed after system install are referenced.
<GuerillaTactiks> Works in VLC without codecs
<GuerillaTactiks> Thanks a bunch people
<frank23> where is the kubuntu wiki?
<neoncode> About that avi question, how do you get wmv files to play? or can i convert files from wmv to a superiour non-drm format?
<jpatrick> frank23: wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<jpatrick> LeeJunFan: should be in ~/.config
<bur[n] er> neoncode: w32codecs package... or use a conversion
<frank23> jpatrick: thanks. I setup a samba share on my computer but I can't see it in samba:/  in knoqueror
<neoncode> Ahh! when I installed ubuntu-desktop it cluttered up my k..menu..thingy with lots of crappy GNOME apps. bad GNOME! *hits gnome*
<LeeJunFan> jpatrick: thanks, I'll just have to play around and figure this out. I setup crossover office and it's in .config/menus path but isn't showing on menus.
<neoncode> it's gone awfully quiet...
<nadjyla> hello
<neoncode> hello
<slow-motion> n8
<toko1213> I want to add an aplication which now runs via the term to the kde menu 
<toko1213> what will give me access to the kde menu
<toko1213> kseq?
<neoncode> how do you rename stuff useing bash?
<Stele> mv
<neoncode> I thought tha was move?
<Stele> mv/rename - same thing
<toko1213> mv foo.bar foo1.bar
<neoncode> Oooo#] 
<ZipKDE> hiyas all :) Im wondering if anyone can help a newb O:-) with a problem Im having booting Kubuntu Breezy? I've just installed it tonight, and when it booted for the first time everything seemed fine... Ive just rebooted it, and now Breezy is not booting KDE - I get a DOS looking login prompt instead... if I sign in from there, nowt else is happening... any ideas what I type to start kde?
<jesusfish> how do I stop a sound driver from loading on boot?
<neoncode> ZipKDE: sudo init 3?
<neoncode> that might work...
<ZipKDE> Thanks neon I'll give it a go ;)
<neoncode> not that i'm an expert myself
<ZipKDE> its doing something *fingers crossed* - it says "* switching to runlevel :3" - *holds breath*
<rudih> how i install gtk-qt engine?
<ZipKDE> hmm it doesnt appear to be doing anything else (:- It hasnt crashed so will leave it for a tick - hopefully its just having a good think?
<rudih> how to install gtk-qt engine?
<neoncode> I dunno.... I realy dunno that much about linux. i'm kinna new-ish but I know a bit... it might be a xorg.conf problem...
<ZipKDE> hmm it didn't work - its returned to the prompt :(
<rudih> what the right name for gtk-qt engine...i want to install it
<neoncode> rudih: I have no idea...
<rudih> anybody?
<neoncode> does anyone rember the command to re-build the /ect/X11/xorg.conf file? That Might help ZipKDE... or does anyone have any suggestions?
<ZipKDE> OK thanks neon :) I tried using startx - not doing anything - throwing the error message xauth: error in locking authority file :(
<rudih> i want that gnome and kde  applications have the same look
<neoncode> rudih: you can do that?
<rudih> how to fix this?
<toko1213> ZipKDE, startx
<jesusfish> how do I stop a sound driver from loading on boot?
<toko1213> are you logged in?
<hussam> neoncode: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<ZipKDE> hi toko - startx gives me the error xauth: error in locking authority file /home/xxx/.Xauthority :(
<neoncode> rudih: I did a search for "gtk-qt" on synaptic and it came up with this pakage gtk2-engines-gtk-qt - try that
<ZipKDE> yep its logged in btw
<neoncode> hussam: thanks that's it ZipKDE try that?
<rudih> es thats it...i did it before
<ZipKDE> thanks - I'll try that now ;)
<rudih> es=yes
<rudih> tkx neoncode
<neoncode> ZipKDE: Rember i'm no expert. I just know a little....
<toko1213> jesusfish: why disable sound?
<hussam> ZipKDE: sudo rm *authority 
<hussam> ZipKDE: sorry sudo rm ~/*authority 
<neoncode> ZipKDE: see others know a lot more than me
<neoncode> like hussam here
<ZipKDE> thanks hussam - I'll try that now :)
<neoncode> what was the ubuntu wiki aticle on upgradeing to new version of firefox?
<Delvien> Anyone here experienced with Crossover office ?
<gupta> Does the networking service depends on anything? It's not starting on boot, though i ca nsee /rcS.. / S40networking
<hussam> ZipKDE: did you dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<jesusfish> toko1213: need to use OSS
<jesusfish> toko1213: which means auto-loading ALSA drivers is bad
<ZipKDE> not yet hussam - I'll try it now :)
<Delvien> HEres my errorL The DISPLAY variable is not set. You should either login to as root or use the "su"  with no flags, to make sure setup as an display to use... Anyone have an idea how to fix this?
<hussam> ZipKDE: what exactly is the problem? you can't log in to kde ore something like that?
<toko1213> jesusfish, kde->system setting-> sound
<ZipKDE> yes hussam - its booting to the "command prompt" - not into KDE itself
<ZipKDE> just tried that command you gave - it says "xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed" :(
<jesusfish> toko1213: no, I need to prevent the modules from aut-loading
<ZipKDE> i guess thats not good
<toko1213> jesusfish, there is a swith there to disable sound?
<jesusfish> toko1213: that's just for KDE/arts
<jesusfish> toko1213: has nothing to do with kernel modules
<toko1213> have you looked at init.d scrips?
<jesusfish> toko1213: yes
<jesusfish> toko1213: I know discover loads some modules
<hussam> ZipKDE: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<ZipKDE> thanks hassam - i'll try that now :)
<toko1213> there is an executable in /etc/init.d called alsa
<toko1213> mv alsa alsa1
<toko1213> might work
<hussam> ZipKDE: after that, do this sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core
<jesusfish> toko1213: it just starts alsa
<ZipKDE> hassam: it says "xserver-xorg-core is already the newest version" - is there a command I have to do to remove it and totally reinstall it?
<hussam> try apt-get install x-window-system-core 
<bl3ssing> how can I check my capacity of the partition I have the linux installed on?
<neoncode> why won't rmdir remove directorys that contins something?
<toko1213> yes but if the command is not there to start there is prob a wait and then jump to next command when you boot
<ZipKDE> k thanks hassam :)
<toko1213> just guessing
<gupta> Anybody? Networking service not starting on boot :(
<bl3ssing> restart your computer gupta. smae here ... but it is ok now after I've restart it ...
<gupta> Iobviously tried that ;)
<neoncode> anyone? how do I remove directorys that contin files that I also want to delete?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> try once more ... 
<hussam> ZipKDE: to reinstall a package, do sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg
<gupta> etc/.. networking start works 
<bl3ssing> how can I check how much capacity my partition has?
<ZipKDE> hassam: thanks - I'll do that now :)
<gupta> df or du bl3ssing
* neoncode thinks this ubotu bot is perverted...
<gupta> du -m to be more precise
<ZipKDE> hassam: yep thats installed xserver0xirg - shall i try rebooting now?
<ZipKDE> oops xserver-xorg I mean
<hussam> ZipKDE: no need, from command line, do sudo /usr/bin/startkde
<ZipKDE> hassam: thanks hassam - *fingers crossed* ;)
<hussam> ZipKDE: that should skip kdm
<neoncode> how do you remove directories?
<neoncode> anyone?
<hussam> ZipKDE: actually just /usr/bin/startkde should do
<bl3ssing> 10x gupta...
<ZipKDE> hussam your a genius :D!!!!!!!!
<ZipKDE> its working fine *phew* :D
<neoncode> ZipKDE: and i'm not?
<bl3ssing> a genius? how about Linus Trovaldis? ;)))
<ZipKDE> thanks very much for your help! :D
<neoncode> *cries*
<bl3ssing> how about me?. am I not? :-( screaming ...
<ZipKDE> Oh *tsk* k - so are you neon ;)
<hussam> are you logged in as you or as root?
<bl3ssing> =))
<neoncode> =D
<neoncode> anyway... how do you remove directories that have files in them?
<neoncode> from bash?
<LeeJunFan> neoncode: rm -rf
<LeeJunFan> neoncode: be careful, there's no getting them back.
<bl3ssing> delete them by pressing the Shift key + Delete. ;))) neoncode , I'm talking to you.
<hussam> ZipKDE: might want to reboot to check this didn't damage your user account or something
<bl3ssing> or ... rm -rf
<bl3ssing> :-)
<neoncode> LeeJun...whatever: thanks!!!
<ZipKDE> hussam : yeah I rebooted to make sure - its all starting normally now ;) now to find out why Im stuck in 640x512 heh
<ZipKDE> thanks for the help hussam :D
<LeeJunFan> neoncode: you can probably autocomplete nicks btw just type part of it like lee and hit [tab] 
<LeeJunFan> :)
<neoncode> LeeJunFan: Wow!
<neoncode> LeeJunFan:  I never knew that...
<neoncode> LeeJunFan:  obviously...
* neoncode is happy now
<bl3ssing> can I backup my new installed kubuntu after I've alredy installed all the package with Adept? how ...?
<hussam> can you post everthing under Section "Monitor" and Section "Screen" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin.com ?
<hussam> ZipKDE: that's for you
<neoncode> xorg.conf gave me a massive headache with my dual-head setup
<ZipKDE> Hussam - I can try heh...
<ZipKDE> its weird - its a voodoo 3 3000 card... ubuntu did pick it up OK... kubuntu seems not to have
<hussam> ZipKDE: I remember that one. One of the best display cards ever
<neoncode> oops... I deleted the nullplugin.so file form my /opt/firefox/plugins...
<ZipKDE> hussam: they dont make cards like they used to ;) - seems pastebin.com is down :( get "could not connect to host pastebin.com" from konquorer - all other sites seem ok
<hussam> ZipKDE: try http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<neoncode> ahh good disaster averted...
<ZipKDE> hussam: just looking at installed packages - seems I have libglide2 (which it says is not for Voodoo 3) AND libglide3 (which it says IS) installed- wonder if removing libglide2 and rebooting would sort it? thanks for link - just trying it now...
<neoncode> Oh.. come on... how do i remove a file that has "*" as its name...
<McScruff> lo
<hussam> neoncode: what file is that?
<McScruff> does anyone know how to getflash in firefox in sync?
<neoncode> I'm trying to symbolic link all the files in one directory to another so each one is a diffrent link. I used the command "sudo ln -s /usr/share/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*" I should have used "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*" so it made a file called *
<ZipKDE> hussam: ive posted those two sections at paste.ubuntulinux.nl - under the name ZipKDE :)
<hussam> what's the full link?
<hussam> nevermind found it
<ZipKDE> hussam : its http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4764
<hussam> seems fine
<ZipKDE> OK thanks Hussam - possibly due to having two versions of libglide installed?
<neoncode> Oh wiat... apparently because I used sudo the file belongs to me so I could delete it in konqueror
<ZipKDE> hussam: thanks for that site link too (paste.ubuntulinux) - very handy :)
<neoncode> how do I get firefox to tell me what RC verison it is?
<neoncode> it won't tell me
<neoncode> it just says 1.5
<ZipKDE> neon - i dont think the release candidates say which rc they are (do they?)
<ZipKDE> im running rc2 here on XP neon - just says Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-GB; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051107 Firefox/1.5
<neoncode> ZipKDE: well that's anoying....
<hussam> ZipKDE: when you right click on desktop > Configure Desktop > Display , check the Refresh rate and screen size
<neoncode> XP!!! blasphermy! kill it!
<hussam> 20051107 is old
<neoncode> ahem... sorry I just realy hate micro$oft
<hussam> get 20051113 or newer
<neoncode> ZipKDE: Oh did you know that RC3 came out...
<hussam> neoncode: Microsoft aren't bad. I work for them :) I'm a spy here. 
<neoncode> ZipKDE: it's what I have... I think...
<ZipKDE> hussam : yeah tried that - it offers two screen sizes - 640x512, and 320x240 - refresh only offers 60Hz.. I did have a similar problem with Ubuntu Hoary - think a google will fix it (I suspect your on the right track with the xorg.conf file... if remembery serves..)
<neoncode> hussam: You work for them?
<ZipKDE> neon : thats the newest version - apologies for the XP *spit* reference... Im so ashamed :(
<hussam> neoncode: Yes, I'm a spy for Microsoft sent to check what is happening in the Linux world
<hussam> neoncode: No, I'm just kidding
<crimsun> MS has a lot of Linux users
<neoncode> hussam: *stops sharpening axe* aww..
<ZipKDE> hussam: think microsoft will be kacking themselves the way k|ubuntu is taking off
<crimsun> even OSS developers
<hussam> neoncode, crimsun: I'm not even a computer engineer. I'm a Civil/Structural engineer
<crimsun> hussam: so? :-)
<ZipKDE> I have double the shame neon - Im running XP on this machine... and... and... Im an AOLer :(
<ZipKDE> *hides*
<crimsun> the founder of the Gentoo distribution works for Microsoft
<crimsun> I know several people on the IE teams that write OSS
<neoncode> crimsun: consprisy!!!
<hussam> crimsun: so I'm not sure I can be of any use to MS
<crimsun> hussam: of course you can/are
* neoncode pats ZipKDE 
<hussam> crimsun: how ?
<neoncode> don't worry
<crimsun> a software company cannot be comprised of solely software engineers
<ZipKDE> thanks neon :)
<neoncode> for me swiching from Windoze to linux was in impulse desicion. I dissliked all this DRM crap... so I swiched.. simple...
<ZipKDE> I phoned AOL when switching to Ubuntu on my other PC to ask how to make a BT Voyager work with Ubuntu... "Does Ubuntu run in XP?" "No its an OS".. "Is it XP compatible?" "No - its totally seperate" "Have you installed Service pack 2" "What in Ubuntu?" "Yes".. *sigh* - went out and bought a router instead
<hussam> crimsun: yes I guess that's true
<hussam> ZipKDE: lol
<_micah> you expected aol tech support to know what nix was?
<neoncode> ZipKDE: That's AOL for you
<_micah> come on...
<neoncode> how do you set away status on here, I wanna get a sandwich...
<crimsun> /away <some message>
<neoncode> yay!
<neoncode> how do i un-away?
<crimsun> it's bad netiquette to spam irc channels with your away message.
<ZipKDE> _micah: yeah silly me lol - I now know better (well.. a little bit anyhow).. am absolutely loving k|ubuntu though.. Linux seems to have come a long way very quickly
<neoncode> crimsun: Oh sorry.. 
<_micah> still some problems with hw compatability I find
<_micah> like m-audio stuff
<ZipKDE> OK another newbie question O:-)... I've switched to Kubuntu Breezy from Ubuntu Hoary... where is Synaptic?
<hussam> ZipKDE: by the way, try using the vesa driver instead of glide2 and see if you can get to a higer resolution
<ZipKDE> hussam: cheers - i'll give that a go :)
<ZipKDE> re synaptic.. think Ive sussed it.. I have to install it using Adept right.?
<_micah> I'm lost on getting OSS running, I've managed to disable ALSA from loading, any ideas?
<hussam> ZipKDE: that's under Section "Device" in xorg.conf
<crimsun> _micah: which M-Audio?
<ZipKDE> thanks hussam :)
<crimsun> _micah: I have a Delta 1010LT and a Transit USB that both work just fine
<_micah> revolution 5.1
<crimsun> that should work fine with ice1724
<_micah> thats what I thought
<_micah> no audio though :(
<crimsun> meaning /proc/asound/cards reports no soundcards, or you just can't hear anything?
<_micah> it reports my other card
<_micah> not my rev
<crimsun> lsmod|grep ^snd_ice1724
#kubuntu 2005-11-25
<_micah> and what exactly does that do?
<ZipKDE> hussam: im just looking in synaptic.. it seems I have libglide2 & libglide3 installed.. it says libglide2 is for Voodoo2, libglide3 for voodoo3.. thing is, if I select libglide2 for removal, it says it wil remove x-windows-core, xserver-xorg, and xserver-xorg-glide... that doesnt sound good.. if I select libglide3 for removal, it does not list these packages too.. Im kinda wondering if the machine is using the libglide2 drivers instead of libglide3.. a
<crimsun> _micah: tells you if the module is loaded
<_micah> didnt tell me a damn thing!
<hussam> ZipKDE: you can have both installed. just load the one you want in /etc/modules
<ZipKDE> hussam: thanks... erm.. how do I do that? (:-
<ZipKDE> hussam: thanks for your patience in this one lol - nowt worse than an AOLer asking for advice
<_micah> the simple fact that you've risen above your aol nature is enough
<crimsun> _micah: then it's little wonder it doesn't work, eh?
<_micah> yup
<ZipKDE> hussam: tis OK - I found it ;)
<hussam> in /etc/X11/xorg , what driver does it say?
<ZipKDE> hussam: neither are listed... the file contains lp, mousedev, and psmouse
<ZipKDE> hussam: I'll check x11/xorg now
<fatejudger> how do I set up the drivers for my laptop integrated video card?
<crimsun> fatejudger: it doesn't already work?
<fatejudger> crimsun: cedega says it doesn't
<crimsun> fatejudger: what video chipset?
<ZipKDE> hussam: should I be looking in the section "Device" in etc/x11/xorg? if so - neither is listed - it says its using "driver "tdfx"
<fatejudger> crimsun: Intel Integrated Graphics
<crimsun> fatejudger: I need more info.
<fatejudger> crimsun: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G 20050225
<hussam> ZipKDE: try sudo modprobe tdfx
<ZipKDE> hussam: I think I've cracked it hussam - I seem to remember that in Hoary I had to delete the "1280x1024" part of subsection "display" depth 16 before ubuntu would switch resolutions
<ZipKDE> hussam: k will try that too ;)
<_micah> hey, whats a good nix bittorent app?
<crimsun> fatejudger: no, I need the info that /var/log/Xorg.0.log has regarding only your video chipset. Don't flood the entire thing.
<fatejudger> _micah: KTorrent
<ZipKDE> hussam: should sudo modprobe tdfx - should that do anything? its done nothing here :(
<_micah> THATS the one I was using
<fatejudger> crimsun: ok, let me get it
<_micah> couldlnt remember the name
<hussam> ZipKDE: if it returns nothing, then it worked
<rudih> i try remove kubuntu-desktop but i get message Not installed
<hussam> ZipKDE: add tdfx to /etc/modules
<rudih> how to remove it?
<ZipKDE> hussam: thanks hussam :)
<fatejudger> crimsun: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/JDz7lm58.html
<fatejudger> crimsun: pastebin.com is down...
<rudih> how to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<_StarScream> rudih: apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop ?
<paradroid> Does anyone have experience with knet?
<rudih> get message not installed also in synaptic
<fatejudger> rudih: then it isn't installed
<fatejudger> rudih: what do you want?
<rudih> but also it said kdebase not installed
<rudih> but i am in kde now
<crimsun> fatejudger: looks fine to me.
<fatejudger> rudih: ok well, restart then
<fatejudger> rudih: KDE isn't just going to *poof* disappear
<crimsun> fatejudger: glxinfo |grep ^direct
<fatejudger> rudih: it's still in memory
<fatejudger> crimsun: direct rendering: Yes
<rudih> do i have to reboot?
<fatejudger> rudih: yes
<rudih> ok
<fatejudger> wow, some people can be extremely dense
<crimsun> fatejudger: then that's the best you can have, since you don't have an ATI or an Nvidia chipste
<crimsun> chipset^
<fatejudger> crimsun: hmm, well I know that my integrated thing supports 3d rendering
<fatejudger> crimsun: maybe cedega is just stupid and can't detect it?
<crimsun> fatejudger: it does. It's enabled.
<fatejudger> crimsun: I'll just ignore the warning then
<paradroid> #room
<paradroid> exit
<paradroid> quit
<v-dogg> first time ircing?-)
<Hobbsee> clearly lol
<ZipKDE> hussam: it didnt work :( still stuck in 640x480... Im going to have a quick google on this one, I do remember that I had this exact same problem with Ubuntu Hoary so hopefully I'll find the same page and it will jog my memory :) thanks for your help so far though - youve been very patient - and thanks for sorting the booting problems out - I kinda thought I'd lost the lot, your a life saver :)
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to find hte dcop call to make kmixer's master volume go up?
<raphink> bur[n] er: use kdcop
<raphink> to browse the available functions for each app
<bur[n] er> that's the app i was trying to find!!!  thanks raphink... been awhile since I used KDE very extensively
<raphink> ;)
<bur[n] er> anyone else having issues with the system settings & the khotkeys part (input actions) under the regional settings part
<bur[n] er> resizing the new "system settings" window seems to also be an issue (though I'm not sure if I should report it to kubuntu or KDE or neither)
<LeeJunFan> yay! thanks to crossover office I can run the 2 apps I need to and reclaim 6 gigs of HD space now that I'm vmware free.
<chaoticgeek> cool
<bur[n] er> :)
<LeeJunFan> bur[n] er: I noticed that too when I tried to resize that.
<bur[n] er> LeeJunFan: does your "khotkeys" app run at all?
<LeeJunFan> bur[n] er: are you running kde 3.5rc1?
<bur[n] er> i am
<LeeJunFan> bur[n] er: I don't use it.
<LeeJunFan> bur[n] er: just tried - nope.
<LeeJunFan> probably should let Riddell know.
<LeeJunFan> chances are he's just got notice we said his name and will see in a sec :)
<fevoldj2> Hi
<fevoldj2> Where do I get all the decoders i need for media files? i need decoders for wma, mp3, avi etc
<LeeJunFan> !codecs
<ubotu> from memory, codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<LeeJunFan> fevoldj2: check out what ubotu just said.
<fevoldj2> thanks, I'll check it out
<kairu0> hey all
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: hey
<fevoldj2> woah I didn't know there could be a law like that oO
<chaoticgeek> omg I hate the time applet on the tool bar. It never keeps itself set to the right time
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: ? the kde clock?
<chaoticgeek> yes
<bur[n] er> LeeJunFan: thanks for the feedback about hotkeys
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: mine works fine. perhaps you have something messed up and your machine is setting time to wrong timezone from net.
<LeeJunFan> np
<bur[n] er> LeeJunFan: one last thing with that system settings window... does the "show all" button work for you?
<bur[n] er> LeeJunFan: might be one more thing for Riddell ;)
<LeeJunFan> greyed out
<LeeJunFan> bur[n] er: ah, I see what you mean - no it doesn't 
<LeeJunFan> bur[n] er: hehe, I never use that thing, I use kcontrol all the time.
<kairu0> kcontrol is better
<bur[n] er> usually me too, but I'm into innovative mac-like changes for newbies :)
<bur[n] er> hopefully the stuff for newbies works as expected too to drive more people to our beloved platform :)
<LeeJunFan> bur[n] er: I should be , I notice that most of my helping people here begins with, "open a shell..." :D
<fevoldj2> Hmm I installed the codecs, but it still says the decoders are missing.
<bur[n] er> kcontrol is definately better... i can actually work my hotkeys with it ;)
<fevoldj2> Also, is there an alsaconf type command? alsaconf doesn't work.
<kairu0> anyone know why opera's menu doesnt integrate into the top-of-screen-mac-style-menu?
<bur[n] er> fevoldj2: for kaffeine?
<fevoldj2> yeah
<bur[n] er> fevoldj2: u have kaffeine-xine ?
<bur[n] er> or kaffeine-gstreamer?
<fevoldj2> I have keffeine-gstreamer
<kairu0> i have ass herpes
<kairu0> j/k
<bur[n] er> fevoldj2: try the xine :)
<bur[n] er> xine generally works better for me
<LeeJunFan> kairu0: that's almost as bad as gstreamer
<bur[n] er> aww... gstreamer has promise!
<kairu0> LeeJunFan, lol i fully agree
<LeeJunFan> bur[n] er: xine rocks, just make sure to go into engine config in kaff and set xine to look in the right dir for codecs, by default it uses /usr/lib/win32
<kairu0> i use mplayer and vlc for everything
<bur[n] er> LeeJunFan: i didn't have to anything in the engine config?
<bur[n] er> vlc would be so cool if it was gtk2
<bur[n] er> just looks so heinous with gtk2
<bur[n] er> gtk1 rather
<LeeJunFan> bur[n] er: hrm, I had to go into engine config and click expert to change the location it looked for the windows dlls. Probably an old .[file]  I had hanging around then.
<fevoldj2> Hmm I can't find xine in the repository
<LeeJunFan> fevoldj2: libxine
<LeeJunFan> libxine1c2
<fevoldj2> Yeah I have those
<chaoticgeek> wow, I can have a console in konversation
<LeeJunFan> fevoldj2: if you open kaffeine and click the settings->player engine-> you can select the one that simply says kaffeine to use the xine engine.
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: yeah, your shell popped up on my screen so I did rm -rf /
<LeeJunFan> :)
<chaoticgeek> lol sure
<bur[n] er> LeeJunFan: sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<bur[n] er> chaoticgeek: nice, you can run irssi in konversation :)
<LeeJunFan> bur[n] er: ah right, sorry fevoldj2 - do that first :)
<bur[n] er> er... fevoldj2 sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<fevoldj2> ok
<fevoldj2> package could not be found
<raphink> fevoldj2: you here ?
<fevoldj2> yeah
<fevoldj2> rofl
<raphink> I'm (happily) surprised :)
<fevoldj2> lol
<fevoldj2> Just installed kubuntu on both my laptop and desktop, but I can't get media stuff working
<raphink> :(
<raphink> how do you like it so far (apart from that)?
<fevoldj2> It's great
<raphink> hehe ;)
<fevoldj2> I mean I liked Debian already anyway
<raphink> isn't it ;)
<raphink> yeah :)
<bur[n] er> fevoldj2: u have universe repositories?
<fevoldj2> Yes just enabled those
<fevoldj2> oh nm
<fevoldj2> I see now
<fevoldj2> I'm installing now
<kairu0> anyone else ever noticed that msot the apps they use are gtk?
<raphink> no kairu0 
<kairu0> hmm
<raphink> I use no gtk app except gimp (THE gtk app)
<raphink> so no 
<kairu0> ok
<kairu0> i use xchat, azureus gtk, synaptic, vlc..
<raphink> kairu0: for the services you talk about, I use konversation, qtorrent, adept (or the console most of the time actually) and kaffeine
<raphink> there are far enough qt programs to get rid of gtk
<kairu0> i agree
<kairu0> i just prefer lots of gtk apps
<kairu0> but i like the kde environment
<aseigo> kairu0: what do you use for email and web?
<kairu0> firefox and firefox
<aseigo> firefox for email? webmail then?
<raphink> konqueror 
<kairu0> yeah
<raphink> kmail :)
<raphink> kontact :)
<raphink> :D
<kairu0> on the other hand
<bur[n] er> evolution ;)
<kairu0> kmymoney kicks gnucashs ass
<bur[n] er> kontact shows funny times for my exchange calendar
* raphink kicks bur[n] er 
<kairu0> i have a problem typing spanish accents so i cant use opera
<kairu0> or i would
<bur[n] er> raphink: i'm trying to adapt... it's been a day so far... kontact will get ironed out i'm sure
<raphink> mhm
<bur[n] er> is it possible to make konsole pick up url names to allow clicking?
<nalioth> bur[n] er: use gnome-terminal
<aseigo> gnome-terminal? ugh
<aseigo> slow and not nearly as featureful.
<Delvien> somehow i managed to execute ssh -X root@localhost without using a terminal ( made a hotbutton) and i am now running linux as root, anyone know how to go back to my regular user privlegas?
<doodz> any help with LinuxLVM
<doodz> theres no way to format in linux hey
<doodz> like it dosn't exist eh
<bur[n] er> nalioth: that's not fun ;)
<doodz> i'm stuck at the stage where i dono what file system name to call my linuxlvm drive
<nalioth> bur[n] er: but you can click it
<doodz> my other drives are called ReiserFS for some reason, but how do you set that up
<bur[n] er> one last question... would you guys recommend any other more traditional (commander-style) ftp client for KDE?  kbear good?
<bur[n] er> nalioth: yeah, just curious if it was somewhere in konsole that I missed... oh well
* bur[n] er doesn't miss clicking links all that much
<gupta> Exactly what is the command for the 'run command'
<gupta> I mean which file is called? Something like : "/usr/bin/somefile"
<gupta> Basically i want to use a khotkey to open the "run command"
<nalioth> gupta: alt-f2?
<gupta> Yes that works. But not with a gesture(khotkey)
<gupta> So i need to call the file directly 
<nalioth> gupta: i'm not sure what program it is. open and run top while you hit alt-f2 and see what it is
<gupta> k, thanks
<Delvien> How do i get those drop down menus back ( the little black arrows on the bottom of kicker menus) back?
<bur[n] er> bottom of kicker menus?
<doodz> yeah no worries now, i needed to mkfs
<fevoldj2> I installed flash player from macromedia.com ... flash videos don't play as they should.
<bur[n] er> fevoldj2: get flashplayer-nonfree
<bur[n] er> flashplugin-nonfree that is
<fevoldj2> Hmm can't find that.
<fevoldj2> Is it in one of the restricted universe repos?
<fevoldj2> I enabled all of those
<kairu0> can i make the konversation channel windows look like xchat? i mean with names, a bar, and the text
<fevoldj2> bur[n] er, where can I find the flashplugin-nonfree package?
<bur[n] er> uhh....  one sec
<bur[n] er> fevoldj2: multiverse
<fevoldj2> breezy0backports main restricted universe multiverse
<fevoldj2> that one?
<bur[n] er> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse 
<bur[n] er> that one
<Delvien> anyone know a way to revert an old setting on menu editor? i deleted crossover office area accidently then saved it stupid me
<nalioth> fevoldj2: did you update your apt-get after you enabled them?
<fevoldj2> Yes
<fevoldj2> Oh that one
<fevoldj2> I'll add that repo
<dell500> how long do you think 39gb will take to transfer to an ipod?
<kairu0> can i have drop shadows on all my windows in kde?
<nalioth> dell500: >23 hours
<bur[n] er> ouch... krfb is unusable... even at 8-bit :\
<fevoldj2> not all of my devices show in media:/
<fevoldj2> can they be shown?
<bur[n] er> fevoldj2: not a single one of mine shows up there... mount your stuff in /media/ and I assume all will be well?
<dell500> seriously?
<fevoldj2> hmm
<fevoldj2> All my stuff is mounted.
<fevoldj2> This is just for convinience.
<fevoldj2> Right now I just have the icons on my desktop
<dell500> nalioth, seriously?
<dell500> yamipod is using 1.0gb virtual memory right now, that's insane
<nalioth> dell500: usb2.0 is kinda slow
<dell500> well there's only about 34gb of accual music, the rest is either playlists, covers, or txt
<dell500> nalioth, should I b worried about my cpu process being at 100 and my load being at 100?
<nalioth> dell500: lots of overhead on that usb2.0 pipeline
<dell500> ya, should i just do it in spurts?
<dell500> yamipod is f'in great!
<dell500> time for food though
* bur[n] er can't wait for the oxygen icon set :)
<Delvien> i just removed my DESKTOP , is there an undo button in terminal.. im about to go crazy. 
<fevoldj2> Hi
<fevoldj2> I'm in System Settings and I'm trying to setup directory sharing, but the samba menu won't strech out all the way...
<fevoldj2> Is there another way I can get to it?
<Sgep> Is it just me, or is there no package for xv?
<ecobuntu> how do i mount my vfat partition?
<ecobuntu> or where is it
<jsubl2> under /media probably
<ecobuntu> it's not though
<ecobuntu> it's /dev/hdc1
<ecobuntu> ok i figured it out
<jsubl2> great :)
<ecobuntu> it just didn't have a mount point
<ecobuntu> so i gave it a mount point as /media/windows
* Sgep mounted his vfat partition at /winshare and his old ntfs partition at /oldfiles
<ealm> does the new dapper support reiser4 as an install-option?
<ealm> ...after running reiser4 in linspire I'm really sold on it!
<jsubl2> ealm, i think ubuntuforums.net has a thread on that
<ealm> jsubl2: that url doesn't work
<jsubl2> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<ealm> so kubuntu doesn't support the choice of reiser4 as a file system :( ...makes me consider staying in linspire
<ealm> wow cant I even install with reiser3!?
<ealm> or maybe I misinterpreted that... still I want nothing but reiser4 after having run it in linspire for some time.. it really kicks the others ass performance-wise and I'm gonna stay with a dist that supports it
<jsubl2> ealm http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87932
<ealm> jsubl2: yes saw that thread and it implies reiser4 isn't coming to (k)ubuntu anytime soon
<ealm> ..which is a shame imo... I'll try kubuntu when it lets me choose the fs I prefer
<jsubl2> ok
<ealm> thanx for help though!
<ealm> see you another time!, bye
<PokerFacePenguin> PokerFacePenguin is on ice for a while
<Stele> flarn
<anavim> how do I change the widget theme of konsole when I'm running from gnome, without kde window manager installed?
<anavim> can I apt-get install the kde theme manager as a separate app?
<bur[n] er> anavim: kcontrol
<anavim> bur[n] er, ok, thx :)
<bur[n] er> sure
<bur[n] er> http://burner.ath.cx/kubuntu.png <---my current kubuntu for everyone to lust after ;)
<Stele> speaken ze engrish?
<skypa> greetings, say.. if I install the kde 3.5 rc1 packages, will they be replaced automatically when the final packages are released? :)
<PokerFacePenguin> Marked Away
<h> how do I automount my cdrom in Ubuntu5.10?
<insanekane> h: it happens automatically i believe
<h> An error occurred while loading media:/hdc:
<h> The file or folder media:/hdc does not exist.
<h> insanekane: it does not happen on my laptop somehow. The konqueror window popped up saying the above
<insanekane> hmm
<h> insanekane: I inserted a VCD. Was that the reason?
<insanekane> H, maybe
<insanekane> H, try playing the VCD without mounting it
<insanekane> i dont think you need to mount a vcd
<h> insanekane: Let me try a regular CD
<h> insanekane: It worked fairly well. I guess ubuntu5.10 does not mount or take VCDs
<insanekane> H, you don't need to mount vcds
<insanekane> h, why dont you insert the vcd, then head over to kaffeine and try to play it
<h> insanekane: Ubuntu 5.10 is smart enough to distinguish VCD and data CDs but Konqueror is not
<regeya> *what* is smart enough, h?
<insanekane> h, did you try to play it in kaffeine ?
<regeya> I wasn't aware that the entire distribution, excepting konqueror, was able to distinguish vcd and data cds!
* regeya fires up apt, since it's part of ubuntu 5.10, to see how well it handles vcds
<insanekane> H, K->Settings->Storage Media ... configure it there
<h> insanekane: Kafeine does not like my VCD
<insanekane> h, what does it say ?
* insanekane thinks "whoo boy, a lot of testing necessary before i can release my kubuntu derivative"
<h> insanekane: element does not handle this type of stream. please report the bug from kafeine.
<lysis> hi
<insanekane> h, ok, maybe you don't have the requisite codecs
<insanekane> tell h about codecs
<insanekane> !tell h about codecs
<h> insanekane: it was a bad VCD. I can play now but I see no movie. I only see it is playing
<insanekane> h, ok ... get rid of gstreamer ... get kaffeine-xine package ... then in kaffeine settings menu, use the xine engine
<h> insanekane: strange; I can hear the sound but no video
<insanekane> h, yes probably lack of video codec
<h> insanekane: I installed kaffeine-xine. I could play .wmv format but not the VCD?
<kairu0> hey all
<insanekane> H, it all seems like lack of codec
<h> insanekane: I even can't play anything in xine-ui. 
<insanekane> h, did you install win32codecs ?
<insanekane> H, it all seems like lack of codec
<h> insanekane: yes I did but the VCD should not depend on win32codec. This VCD is strange. I guess I need a new one for testing.
<insanekane> h, as yes you are right
<h> insanekane: Haha. that VCD failed in Fedora Core 4 as well. Strange. It is produced by Chinese and the content is Chinese also
<insanekane> heh
<kairu0> anyone up?
<damnhil> how do I install kpgp?
<Chani> um. I kinda screwed up my installation...
<usercamp5> jakaarta
<usercamp5> jakaarta
<usercamp5> jakaarta
<usercamp5> jakaarta
<usercamp5> jakaarta
<Chousuke> Chani: How bad? ;P
<Chani> I told kubuntu not to install grub because I figured I could just edit the grub.conf in gentoo. but that didn't work
<Chousuke> Well, obviously not
<Chani> I have gentoo on hda5 and hda7, a non-working windows backup on hda8, and the new ubuntu on hda9.
<Chousuke> they use different configs. I assume you didn't tell them otherwise
<Chani> different configs?
<Chani> this is what I added to grub.conf:
<Chousuke> yeah, as in different files.
<Chani> title KUbuntu
<Chani> root (hd0,8)
<Chani> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda9
<Chousuke> Which one, the one on your gentoo partition or the one on your kubunru partition?
<Chani> and gentoo is: title Linux-2.6.9-1 novga
<Chani> root (hd0,4)
<Chani> kernel /kernel-2.6.9-1 root=/dev/hda7
<Chani> gentoo partition,. haven't touched hte ubuintu partition
<Chousuke> then I assume you just ran grub-install without any parameters on the kubuntu side
<Chani> no. I did NOT allow kubuntu to touch grub
<Chousuke> Ah, hmm
<Chani> I told it to go ahead without grub, it mentioned the vmlinuz thing and rebooted. I thought I could just add an entry in gentoo's grub.conf
<Chousuke> I misread :/
<Chani> I'm in gentoo right now :)
<Chousuke> You should be able to do that.
<Chani> kernel panics are no fun
<Chani> do you know much about how grub interpres this stuff?
<Chousuke> How does it fail when you try to boot kubuntu?
<Chani> kernel panic
<Chousuke> what error?
<Chani> I forget the exact words but it tells me to use a proper root= option
<Chani> it doesn't like /dev/hda8
<Chani> *9
<Chousuke> ah
<Chousuke> the problem seems to be your root(0,8)
<Chousuke> it's off-by-one
<Chousuke> afaik GRUB indexing starts from zerp
<Chousuke> zero*
<Chani> I already accounted for that; it's /dev/hda9
<Chani> darnit. the ubuntu partition oesn't have a sample grub.conf
<Chousuke> hm
<Chani> I'm reading howtos now
<Chousuke> I wonder wtf is wrong with me
<Chani> hopefully I misinterpreted how grub works 
<Chousuke> I thought you said hda8
<Chousuke> but you didn'y
<Chousuke> I need some coffee ;P
<Chani> I did, then corrected myself :)
<Chani> <Chani> it doesn't like /dev/hda8
<Chani> <Chani> *9
<Chousuke> Yeah
<Chousuke> I didn't see that.
<Chousuke> Hmm. Maybe you need to load initrd.
<Chousuke> stock Ubuntu kernels use initrd
<Chani> I was just thinking exactly that
<Chani> found an example on a site that uses initrd
<Chani> will try that and see if it helps :)
<chani> yay!
<chani> it worked :)
<chani> now... must remember how to get mp3 support
<chani> uh, one problem: I can't seem to add words to the spellcheck dictionary. it keeps insisting kubuntu is spelt rwong :)
<flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> what do I have to write in xorg.conf if I want 3d support on a nVidia graphic card?
<chani> aha!
<chani> partially figured out my usb problem
<chani> it's mounted properly at /media/sda1, but media:/sda1 does not work, and that's what konq is trying to use
<chani> if I add a line to my fstab to make it show up in media: it does funny things. thinks it's an unmounted hard drive...
<chani> it was stalling because of that.. I unmounted and now it's happy
<chani> but it still thinks it's a normal hard drive not a usb drive
<chani> whereas in gentoo it works fine
<chani> ineedsleep
<ghostpsalm> I am trying to install grub into the MBR from a chroot onto a SATA RAID, however I get this error message:  "/proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory
<ghostpsalm> . Is device-mapper driver missing from kernel?".  Can anyone help me?
<ghostpsalm> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4777  -  ?
<ghostpsalm> pkg mirror packag   ?
<ghostpsalm> Opps.
<Flosoft> hey ... i just installed amarok 1.35 and it can't open xine engine
<Flosoft> and the gstreamer is not working properly
<Flosoft> the sound is cut the whole time
<enrique> buenos dias
<raphink> hi enrique 
<enrique> alguien puede ayudar a un novato?
<raphink>  /join #kubuntu-es please
<Flosoft> no se ... es posible
<enrique> jejej
<Flosoft> ah ok
<enrique> nada, que llevo la eternidad luchando por hacer funcionar mi impresora
<enrique> pero no hay manera
<enrique> tengo una hp 930 y "creo" que todo bien
<enrique> pero cada vez que quiero imprimir o configurar mi impresora
<enrique> la aplicacion se cuelga
<enrique> y la tengo que xmatar
<enrique> os suena algo?
<enrique> yo le achaco la culpa al cups
<Flosoft> no se :S
<enrique> ah... vale
<raphink> como has instalado to impresora enrique ?
<enrique> por defecto
<enrique> ayer me hice tanto un lio que tuve que formatear
<raphink> que has utilizado para instalarlo
<enrique> pero lo raro es que el scaner me lo coge sin ningun problema
<enrique> ahora intento bajarme los paquetes de la pagina de hp directamente
<raphink> enrique: como lo has instalado tu impresora? utilizando q programa ?
<enrique> bueno...
<enrique> kprinter
<raphink> kprinter ? q es eso?
<enrique> perdon
<enrique> me he equivocado
<raphink> utiliza kcontrol o systemsettings para configurar impresoras enrique 
<enrique> no te lo vas a crees
<enrique> pero todo eso ya lo he intentado
<enrique> y hoy............
<enrique> funciona!!!!
<raphink> ...
<ismail> hi all
<enrique> creo que ha sido cosa de actualizar el kde
<enrique> al 3.5
<raphink> hi ismail 
<enrique> porque ni ha tiros
<ismail> can i ask a little question
<raphink> sure ismail go on
<enrique> yes
<ismail> i now i little about linux
<ismail> but i only used gnome desktop
<raphink> ok
<ismail> newly i started to use kde
<raphink> I know little about the gnome desktop (except i can't stand it )
<ismail> but i dont know an aplication
* Flosoft shares the opinion of raphink
<raphink> Flosoft: :)
<ismail> like gedit
<ismail> :D
<Flosoft> is it a text editor?
<raphink> ismail: kwrite, kate, etc.
<ismail> i tried to change my X11 file
<ismail> with kate
<raphink> Flosoft: I know gnome users who can't stand kde though... although I don't get how. But choice is one of the greatest things with GNU :)
<ismail> but it didnt work
<raphink> ismail: what do you call your X11 file ?
<raphink> XF86Confg ?
<Flosoft> normally it is xorg.conf
<raphink> xorg.conf yeah 
<ismail> yea i know
<ismail> but its upper directory is X11
<Flosoft> just use vi in the shell
<raphink> yes
<raphink> or use nano
<Flosoft> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* raphink has an allergy to vi(m)
<ismail> :D
<raphink> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raphink> choose
<raphink> ;)
<ismail> v and nano
<ismail> vi
<ismail> thanks
<raphink> or vim
<raphink> or emacs
<ismail> :D
<raphink> these are console editors
<appleman> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4777  -  Is anyone able to help?
<raphink> when you want to edit important files as root
<raphink> choosing a console editor is safer
<ismail> i dont know any of them
<raphink> we just told you ismail : nano, vi, vim, emacs
<raphink> ...
<ismail> :D
<ismail> ok
<ismail> i didnt know weather they're console editor or not
<raphink> they are
<ismail> where are you from
<ismail> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<raphink> france ismail 
<enrique> raphink muchas gracias
<raphink> what's wrong kinfo ?
<enrique> por lo de la impresora
<raphink> de nada enrique 
<ismail> good nice to meet you
<ismail> i m from turkey
<raphink> ok
<enrique> hi everybody
<ismail> hi enrique
<enrique> I'm from catalonia(spain)
<ismail> cool
<jpatrick> enrique: I live there
<enrique> from catalonia?
<jpatrick> Yes, I live in Catalonia
<enrique> and ... why are speaking english?
<enrique> bon dia jpatrick
<jpatrick> Because I am English
<enrique> and... where do you live?
<enrique> excuseme if a write bad
<jpatrick> Girona
<enrique> i try to be good in this
<enrique> girona....
<raphink> enrique: i'd say because this channel is an english one.... If you want to speak in spanish yuo can /join #kubuntu-es
<enrique> city=
<enrique> oh
<enrique> thanks raphink
<enrique> i?m wrong
<enrique> I leave this channel
<enrique> thanks to all
<appleman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=505772
<pinucset> how can i do for disabling kopetes dictionary (it turns incorrect writed words in red and it's annoying...), please help! :D
<_david> tha
<beytu> join #ubuntu
<beytu> oups... sorry ;)
* thoreauputic hands beytu a /
<thoreauputic> :)
<beytu> yes i know..  i just go out of bed ;)
<beytu> thans
<beytu> thanks... pfiou i think i'll go back in my bed.. :p
<che_benway> thoreauputic: my systems takes about 3 mins to startup. it freezez on "waiting for network interface to come up"
<thoreauputic> che_benway: what kind of network? And have you configured it?
<che_benway> thoreauputic: well, i have a single pc connected to the internet. have a cable broadband connection
<che_benway> thoreauputic: using a D-Link 610+ router to share the connection with a second PC. But this (the one with Linux) is the main one.  
<thoreauputic> che_benway: if you have a single network card, try  typing  sudo ifup eth0 in a terminal
<thoreauputic> if you are using dhcp I'm not a good person to ask as I use static addressing
<che_benway> thoreauputic: I think it will be eth2. This is a second one i installed since the first one is no good
<thoreauputic> che_benway: ah - more likely eth1
<thoreauputic> che_benway: linux starts counting at zero
<thoreauputic> che_benway: are you sure the card is recognised and the modules loaded?
<che_benway> thoreauputic: well, I am sure its eth2. I assume its loaded cause I am using the internet .
<che_benway> thoreauputic: in my network settings I only have eth0 and eth2
<thoreauputic> che_benway: I see - I thought you couldn't get a connection : in that case you are just wondering why it takes a long time?
<thoreauputic> guessing: dhcp is taking a while to get a lease 
<che_benway> thoreauputic: yes. I am using the PC to talk to you now. But when it starts up it takes ages and freezes on "waiting for network interface". 
<thoreauputic> hmmm - can't help much, sorry - I'm on old fashioned dialup here
<che_benway> ah. ok
<thoreauputic> but I gather dhcp can be slow - and the file to check is /etc/network/interfaces
<che_benway> thoreauputic: just wondering if I would need to re-install breezy
<thoreauputic> it might be a configuration issue
<thoreauputic> no, reistalling isn't needed in linux, generally
<beytu> che_benway: ... your two cards are connected or just eth2 ?
<che_benway> thoreauputic: just eth2
<Tm_T> anyone already tried 2.6.15 kernel packages?
<che_benway> thoreauputic: eth0 is built in on the motherboard so i can't remove it. But the cable is connected to eth2
<beytu> so.. it's probably waiting an adress for th0 .. which he can't get since it's not connected... have you desactivated it ?
<thoreauputic> you might try the mailing list, and send your /etc/network/interfaces file and a description of what happens.   dmesg might give clues too
<che_benway> in my network settings, eth0 is not accessible. it is displayed but i can't select it
<thoreauputic> che_benway: see if there's an entry for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces - there might be something there taht doesn't need to be there
<che_benway> thoreauputic: just noticed that I can actually edit settings for eth0 
<thoreauputic> che_benway: since eth0 isn't functional, it doesn't need / shouldn't need to be in the file I mentioned
<thoreauputic> in other words you should have entries only for eth2
<che_benway> thoreauputic: ok let's have a look
<beytu> "iface eth0 inet dhcp" <= if you have something like that in your /etc/network/interface.. you should just put an '#' in front of this line 
<che_benway> beytu: ok, seen that. so just comment out eth0? 
<thoreauputic> che_benway: yes, comment it out
<thoreauputic> you don't need it 
<thoreauputic> assuming you are connecting withthe other nic only
<beytu> lol
<che_benway> ok. will try that and reboot. thanks a lot guys. will pop back on to let you know
<beytu> so che_benway ... how was it ?
<che_benway> EXCELLENT. Booted up in under 1 minute
<che_benway> Thanks a million
<beytu> ;) .. no need to reinstall
<che_benway> Well, u can tell i'm coming from windows. thats what I would have done in windows
<che_benway> thatnk you so much
<beytu> lol ... welcom in the wonderful land of kubuntu/ubuntu then ;)
<ismail> i wanna use my packet manager
<ismail> but i dont have enough list in my manager
<ismail> i mean
<ismail> anyway
<ismail> i m starting again
<ismail> i wanna download some packets
<ismail> but my source list is not good enough
<ismail> how can i add or remove sources
<osh_> ismail: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zeep> Hi - Where do I find the KDM configuration file?
<jpatrick> Zeep: /etc/kde3/kdm
<Zeep> jpat|away: thx
<kairu0> can i save the konqueror window size for each folder?
<kairu0> every time i use konqueror its the same size
<apokryphos> Riddell: is it wise for us to list flight 1 in topic? ;-)
<apokryphos> though admittedly I haven't heard of any issues _in here_
<osh_> What's flight 1?
<apokryphos> osh_: a pre-alpha release of dapper
<osh_> apokryphos: With some risk of sounding stupid, what's dapper?
<apokryphos> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<osh_> apokryphos: Next ubuntu release?
<osh_> Ahh...
<_osh> Ehm...
<_osh> I think I've found some issues with (k)ubuntu. First of all my wireless nic stops working for some reason. I use the acx_pci driver. The only way I can reenable it is with a "rmmod; modprobe; iwconfig; dhclient" command string.
<_osh> Then there's the fact that some admin-windows are larger than the screen that display them, although they don't need to be that big.
<_osh> Is there a bugzilla somewhere where I can report these findings?
<Japsu> hey, I need the codecs in the w32codecs package but the package is nowhere to be found... not in universe nor multiverse
<Japsu> I'd very much like kaffeine to be able to play media files other than ogg theora, too :E
<morrow> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was binary only codecs that some call evil. You can get them by going to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats, and looking for "The Codecs". Another possible download location is http://seveas.ubuntu.nl/
<Japsu> yeah, I know very well they're evil
<Japsu> thanks
<apokryphos> !no w32codecs are binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<Japsu> hmm wait
<Japsu> vlc is said to play most of those formats without evil codecs
<apokryphos> evil as in they're windows binary codecs
<apokryphos> not as in they do evil things to your computer
<Japsu> yeah I know
<Japsu> evil as in evil licenses and software patents, you don't need to tell me about them, I know
<apokryphos> it would still need the codecs to play i.e. .wmv 9 etc
<apokryphos> congratulations
<ismail> do you know some source to find good packets for 64 bit kubutu
<apokryphos> ismail: whatt?
<[Surge] > OT: Has anybody got experience writing DVDs in K3b? K3b reports my 4.7GB disks as being 4.4GB
<Freezing> it could be difference between G=2^30 and G=10^9 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binary_prefix
<[Surge] > Freezing: Yeah it could be that 
<[Surge] > People should start using the Gi symbol then
<[Surge] > Hard drive manufacturers in particular
<Freezing> yeap ;) but don't think they will start until they'll be forced to do that by law
<mintywalker> hiya
<mintywalker> what do I need to do so that kompose starts up when kde boots?
<jpatrick> mintywalker: add it to ~/.kde/Autostart
<mintywalker> thanks jpatrick
<LjL> wonderlnad
<Viper550> I"m using Kubuntu, kinda
<Viper550> Actually it's Ubuntu, but I installed KDE on it
<bhna> Viper550: fine
<nxv_> i want to run an ui program as root. i did xhost +localhost. what else do i have todo?
<Viper550> It's 3.5 beta 2! I might go up to RC1 but unlike other reports, except for the ARTS problem it is working fine!
<Viper550> I might also install Firefox 1.5 Rc3 as well
<bhna> Viper550: are there any debs for firefox rc3?
* Viper550 sudo apt-get update
<Viper550> Ooops, I've got some packages held back!
* Viper550 comments KDE 3.5 repository
<[Surge] > nxv_: I remember doing this a while back under MDK - let me see if I can figure it out
<[Surge] > There was another config file that needed to be modified
<Viper550> woah?! 0 packages needing upgrades?
<Viper550> hmmm...strange! (I accidently typed that into the terminal)
<Viper550> I'm going to update KDE, bye for now!
<Flosoft> Finally it has arrived! The new Flosoft.biz Site is online! http://www.flosoft.biz
<Viper550> Updating to KDE 3.5 RC1 right now!
<brodel> What's the difference?
<Viper550> I had Beta 2
<Viper550> Now I'm doing an apt-get install -f
* Viper550 is finished installing KDE 3.5 from within Fluxbox!
<Viper550> with eterm if you are wondering...:)
<[Surge] > nxv_: The problem is when you need to run an X app as root but you're running as user you don't have the required magic cookie 
<yover> hola amigos
<yover> soy novato en linux
<toko123> greetings
<[Surge] > nxv_: To get around that you need to get it from the user already logged in
<yover> si alguien me podria ayudar
<[Surge] > nxv_: So go to console and from a normal user account do a :
<[Surge] > su - -c "exec env DISPLAY='$DISPLAY' XAUTHORITY='${XAUTHORITY-$HOME/.Xauthority}' xterm"
<toko123> what utility allows change of kmenu
<yover> alguien que pueda entender mi idioma?
<[Surge] > nxv_: Replace xterm with your app name
<apokryphos> kmenuedit
<nxv_> [Surge] : thx
<toko123> apokryphos, thanks
<[Surge] > You don't even need to use xhost at all
<jpatrick> yover: #kubuntu-es
<[Surge] > nxv_: Full story is here : http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Remote-X-Apps.html#ss7.2
<slow-motion> hallo
<Stevman> dmraid is not picking up sda, or sdb (which are raided).... help!?
<toko123> nice
<Stevman> ^_^' not really
<Stevman> it means I cant install kubuntu on my raid till I figure out why!
<Stevman> any ideas/.
<Stevman> ?
<_stephen> any error information?
<Stevman> nope.
<Stevman> no errors...
<gigabytes> hi all
<gigabytes> when will be released the next kubuntu?
<apokryphos> gigabytes: April
<_stephen> I would love to know it too...
<gigabytes> good
<gigabytes> thanks
<gigabytes> but a question
<gigabytes> can I upgrade the distro via apt, or have I to download cd images?
<apokryphos> an easy apt
<Stevman> alternatively can someone point me in the direction of a more specific dmraid irc chat/mailing list etc.
<toko123> raid and scsi are best supported using fedora as a distro
<optotron> I am running Kubuntu on my laptop, bt I don't know how to fix bluetooth, Is there anybody who might have a clue?
<bhna> !bluetooth
<ubotu> bhna: Do they come in packets of five?
<[Surge] > !yellowtooth
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, [Surge] 
<damnhil> how do I configure wireless on my laptop? I have orinoco_pci
<bhna> !wlan
<ubotu> bhna: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jsubl2> damnhil, i know the wiki has some wireless tips.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<jsubl2> damnhil, not sure if it will help.. but you might check it out.. I don't have wireless
<raingrove> can anyone help me with setting up knotify to make sounds without Arts? (I am trying to get my kopete make notification sounds in Xfce4)
<skudkiller> slt, kubuntu + sd card integr , une solution ?
<jpatrick> skudkiller: #kubuntu-fr
<eckhart> hi
<eckhart> i have permanent problems with kubuntu kde 3.5 rc1 packages
<eckhart> caused by system:/ ioslave crashes
<asimon> raingrove: if you start KDE's System Settings, then Sound&Multimedia, then System Notifications, there is a small button on the lower right "Player Settings". There you can specify an external player (you have to find one which can play the used sound format).
<raingrove> asimon/ thanks a lot
<Marie_> hello, any francophones in the room?
<jpatrick> Marie_: they're in #kubuntu-fr
<Marie_> oh thanks!
<_master> hi there... 
<_master> uhm... this is the first time i use kubuntu... i just installed it and i was wondering what the default root password is
<bhna> _master: there is no root. use your own password with sudo and kdesu
<_master> ahh ok
<bhna> !root
<ubotu> it has been said that root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<_master> thanks
<zackg> anybody home???
<zackg> anybody home that can help me with some kde errors on breezy?
<bhna> zackg: wich errors?
<zackg> when I log out--restart-end session- I get kicker crash errors and cannot communicate with klauncher
<bhna> zackg: have no idea :-(
<zackg> seemed to have started when i updated libgtk and i have been fighting with samba
<zackg> thanks for the help anyway--I have no idea how to go back to old libgtk
<zackg> to see if that is it
<bhna> zackg: dpkg -i old.deb
<zackg> exactly like that??
<zackg> or substitute old with the pkg i updated
<bhna> zackg: sudo dpkg -i old.deb
<zackg> ok---thanks--will give it a try -- have to go help wife feed outside critters :)
<Samudio> hi guys i just installed kubuntu and didnt ask me for root password
<Samudio> why is that
<bhna> !root
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Samudio> well
<Samudio> it doesnt let me  do some stuff coz im not root
<bhna> Samudio: have you read http://lodge.glasgownet.com/~bagpuss/Ubuntu/
<Samudio> no im going to read
<Samudio> wait
<bhna> Samudio: i mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Samudio> yes i im there
<Samudio> but thats sux every time i have to use Sudo?
<bhna> Samudio: use sudo or kdesu
<Samudio> bhna i see, but why is that do u know?
<bhna> Samudio: why? i you use another distribution you have to login as root all the time. i hope you dont work as root.
<Samudio> i guess 
<pupil> I can't seem to get limewire to run,. can anyone help?
<bhna> pupil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39803&page=2
<Samudio> bhna is the same sudo in ubuntui?
<bhna> Samudio: yes!
<Samudio> um
<Samudio> bhna Thanks
<pupil> bhna has nothing worthy of using
<local> :~$ sudo adept
<local> sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<local> After enthusiastically installing packages via Adept, I can no longer run it to install other packages. It had crashed after I tried to add some US internet banking interface package via Adept. The error is: .
<local> :~$ sudo adept
<local> sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<local> Can anyone help me to get it working again?
<pupil> how do you find sun's java environment on linux?
<pupil> I mean,. has anyone used Sun's Java Desktop?
<pupil> on linux
<Samudio> no
<TurkeR> hi all 
<TurkeR> i'm a new user for kubuntu. And i wanna ask what's the difference between kubundu cd and dvd ? Which packages are added on the dvd ?
<chaoticgeek> I've used sun's java desktop on a sun machine
<chaoticgeek> the dvd has the livecd and the install cd as one package
<chaoticgeek> where as the cds are sperate, one for live cd and one for the install cd
<chaoticgeek> no extra packages that I know of
<chaoticgeek> TurkeR: do you understand that?
<TurkeR> yeah chaoticgeek
<TurkeR> thanks...
<chaoticgeek> ok
<chaoticgeek> thought I got disconnected for a second there
<TurkeR> so if i want to install kubuntu i must only download the i386 install cd not live cd 
<TurkeR> is it ok ?
<pupil> when You install java runtime environment, what java file do I point too? 
<pupil> when running limewire?
<chaoticgeek> I dont know I've never used limewire
<pupil> chaoticgeek, ok,. if your using j2re what jar file do you point too?
<LeeJunFan> TurkeR: right, you don't need the live cd.
<chaoticgeek> TurkeR: yes get the i386 install cd unless you have a amd64 bit machine or a power pc machine (mac)
<TurkeR> roger sir thanks again... :)
<chaoticgeek> LeeJunFan: maybe you could help pupil 
<pupil> LeeJunFan, are you avaialble?
<LeeJunFan> chaoticgeek: I don't have java or limewire on my machine.
<chaoticgeek> oh
<chaoticgeek> never mind
<chaoticgeek> hey pupil try pointing it to /etc/alternatives/jar
<chaoticgeek> wait worng one 
<pupil> chaoticgeek, ok,.. one sec
<chaoticgeek> one second
<chaoticgeek> ok the directory is /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0/jre       but I dont know exactly what file yet
<chaoticgeek> pupil: I think it is /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0/jre/bin/java            but not completly sure
<libben> how can i check what speed i currently have on my smb sharing?
<libben> i copying like 20 gb over smb right now. and i wanna see the mbit/sec
<pupil> chaoticgeek, yeah, thats where it is,. 
<Stele> DHCP/DNS question - is it possible to get my machines to add their entries to my DNS server so i can access them by name on my network?
<raphink> Stele: you could modify your /etc/hosts on each machine
<fyrmedic> Is the Hoary distro or the Breezy distro better?
<raphink> fyrmedic: Breezy is newer
<fyrmedic> raphink: newer doesn't always equate better though.
<raphink> sure
<raphink> you can get Debian potato too
<raphink> it works...
<raphink> ;)
<fyrmedic> well?
<raphink> recent stable distros often have better support 
<raphink> breezy is pretty good
<Stele> raphink - but i'd be putting the DYNAMIC ip in the hosts file
<Stele> which could change since it's using DHCP
<raphink> hmmm
<Stele> there has to be an automatic way to make all this work right
<raphink> not easy then
<fyrmedic> I am just curious. I have been using breezy and having a lot of issues. I am looking for a good distro that is pretty stable and fairly straightforward
<raphink> Stele: then yes you should have your DHCP and DNS work together if possible
<Stele> fyrmedic - i just installed it for the first time and it seems pretty nice
<Stele> raphink - so, how?
<Stele> :)
<Stele> I assume it is possible
<raphink> no idea Stele, did you google for it?
<Stele> nah that takes too much effort :-)
<Stele> i will
<raphink> Stele: can you use the mac adresses for DNS ?
<Stele> no clue
<raphink> that would identify the machines uniquely
<Stele> i would think there would be a way for the DHCP server to install the name of the machine into the DNS tables somehow
<Stele> yeah
<Stele> i'll google
<fyrmedic> I love google
<raphink> Stele: http://www.dhcp-handbook.com/dhcp_faq.html#cadco
<Stele> sweet thanks
<Stele> heh - all it says is that it might be possible :)
<Stele> i'll check the DHCP man pages
<raphink> k
<asger> Hey all! I have a question. Wich apt source should i download from? SID or Sarge?
<raphink> none of these asger 
<raphink> download from ubuntu sources
<asger> Yeah, but if i get sources from apt-get.org
<asger> if i want from ex. ftp.nerim.net, that has mplayer and things like that..
<_ismael> eo
<_ismael> hayy  alguien?
<Delvien> Anyone have a link to a HOWTO for Samba sharing between kubuntu and a winxp Pro machine?
<stdoubt> yoohoo -could someone who knows about DVD playback help me out?
<stdoubt> check my post? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=507037#post507037
<joaquin> hola
<joaquin> algn espaol?
<joaquin> nadie?
<LeeJunFan>  #kubunt-es
<joaquin> sorry 
<joaquin> bye
<beef_sprocket> "Can't locate Date/Parse.pm" howto download the date module for perl?
<sambagirl> is there a music channel for kubuntu?
<Sonny_Wertzik> anybody here use kaffeine?
<chaoticgeek> kinda
<chaoticgeek> whats worng?
<_thumper_> I'd like to, but keeps crashing
<chaoticgeek> sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine
<chaoticgeek> did you do that?
<Sonny_Wertzik> heh...i got it to work...but everytime i close it i get signall 11
<Sonny_Wertzik> do you know of a patch or script to fix it?
<chaoticgeek> nope, I've never had an error like that
<Sonny_Wertzik> ok thx anyway...its a know error...maybe it will be fixed soon
<Sonny_Wertzik> funny...at first kaffeine didnt work at all...then i fixed it..now it crashes on exit...wierd!
<Sonny_Wertzik> you just cant win hehehe
<_thumper_> Kaffeine seems to hang when trying to play .wav file.  Then crashes on exit as it becomes non responsive.  Have played same wav file with mplayer and windows machine, so I know that the file is not the problem
<_thumper_> Using KDE 3.5 RC1
* kkathman suggests making sure you use the xine engine with kaffeine
<Tm_T> diu
<kkathman> _thumper_: sudo apt-get install kaffeine-xine, then choose it as your engine
<_thumper_> kkathman, kaffeine-xine is installed, but still defaults to gstreamer
<_thumper_> however kids call, and must go and bath them :)
<kkathman> _thumper_: set xine as the engine then
<_thumper_> kkathman, how?
<_thumper_> kkathman, forget that, found it
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> personally I dont use mustic and sound on this linux box, but I did configure it once and it worked relatively well under hoary
<kkathman> music = mustic
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> who uses kaffeine to play anything? I don't
<_thumper_> kaffeine with xine seems to crash frequently when selecting open
<vadcom> hello All
<gupta> Hi! Is there a app to assign keyboard shortcuts. That are executed one after another
<gupta> In other a autohotkey or powerpo(windows) like app for linux
<gupta> Basicaaly i want to a call  scripts, and other commands with a keyboard shortcut
<libben> ive copied my azureus foldet to /usr/local/bin/Azureus
<libben> and when i type azureus in terminal it wont pop
<libben> shouldent it pop?
<libben> Riddell: u here?
<Riddell> libben: hi
<sambagirl> http://rafb.net/paste/results/X2pVwa51.html someone help me with this?
<Riddell> sambagirl: US mirror is broken (run out of disk space or something), either ignore it and take the risk or change to another mirror
<sambagirl> ahhh ok 
<sambagirl> so i will wait for a few minutes for them to fix it?
<Riddell> sambagirl: you can try that but I seem to mind other people have complained in the last couple of days
<sambagirl> you guys are SMART
<sambagirl> lol i would never have know that
<knubbe> anyone who can tell my why my firefox always use utf-8?
<sambagirl> i'll have to try another time cause i have no idea how to chage to another mirror
<knubbe> even though i have iso 8859-1 as default in my settings
<Riddell> sambagirl: edit /etc/apt/souces.list (or use adept) and change us. to ca.
<libben> Riddell: i was wondering what im doing wrong, nalioth told i just needed to copy my Azureus folder (torrent client,with java) to /usr/local/bin to just get it pop globally when i type azur and hit tab. but it doesnt, do i need to create a symlink to the bin folder with azuerus executable?
* Riddell knows nothing about java
<Riddell> libben: what's the command you need to run it at the moment?
<LjL> libben: *executables* must be in /usr/local/bin, not *directories* -- at least, you won't be able to directly start executables in sub-directories
<pupil> I have a .rar file,. how do I extract it 
<LjL> pupil: unrar-free or unrar-nonfree, depending on the rar
<pupil> LjL, so I'll have to apt-get install rar ?
<LjL> no, "sudo aptitude install unrar-nonfree" (or -free, as relevant)
<pupil> LjL, is nonfree an option,. and what decides relevance?
<LjL> pupil: by the way, did Wine+IE work out? i was trying to tell you, the other day, that I had installed Wine+Firefox and that it worked perfectly to open the BMW site... it was you wasn't it?
<pupil> LjL, yes it was,. 
<LjL> pupil: the -nonfree version can extract .rar archives made with RAR 3.0 and later versions, i think, while the -free version can't
<pupil> I didnt get a chance to hack at it. i downloaded  the files nescessary for install,. but I had not installed them yet,. I think I will need assistance with  it. 
<LjL> pupil: just install nonfree if you aren't worried with "freeness"
<LjL> pupil: it was extremely easy here: "sudo aptitude install wine", followed by downloading the Firefox installer for Windows, followed by running it, followed by nothing else
<pupil> LjL, your kidding me
<pupil> why use aptitude verses apt-get?
<LjL> pupil: no i'm not -- well, actually there was the Flash installation too, but that boiled down to Firefox telling me "You need the Flash plugin! Install?", and me saying "Yes"
<pupil> LjL, whatever,. no way
<pupil> wow
<pupil> Thats excellent,. i will comply
<LjL> pupil: because aptitude can remove dependencies that it auto-installed. in other words, if package A needs package B, and you later remove package A, aptitude will remove package B too (if it's not being used by anything else)
<pupil> LjL, hmm,. sweet
<pupil> SOLD
<pupil> Thanks ;)
<LjL> pupil: anyway, aptitude is almost 100% identical to apt-get in the way it's used (unless you just run "aptitude" without parameters, in which case it'll give you a textmode GUI)
<pupil> LjL, so how do i use this unrar thing,. 
<pupil> never used it with command line
<LjL> pupil: unrar e <filename>, i believe
<pupil> LjL, thank you
<LjL> np
<libben> LjL: so why did nalioth tell me that i should copy my azureus folder to the /usr/local/bin/ ? and it should work? he told me that i should allways install my applications into /usr/local/bin 
<pupil> LjL, there's only one thing,. If I wanted to run IE instead of firefox,. I kinda confused how to install it, cause it requires me to Install,. then run
<libben> should i let my azureus folder stay in ~/programs/azureus? and just try to make a ln on the executable and link it to /usr/local/bin?
<libben> unrar x -y filname.rar
<libben> is the trick
<pupil> libben, you talking to me?
<pupil> libben, my .rar file is extracted,. 
<pupil> thank you though
<libben> i just commented on the rar part
<pupil> ohh
<pupil> I have successfully extracted the .rar rile
<pupil> file
<libben> if u have 30 rars that are archived togheter, u type x -y to avoid the anoying question about extract from the next rar
<libben> x == extract and -y == Answer yes on all Q's
<LjL> pupil: i think IE would be a little more complicated to install... but Firefox on Windows really open 99% of pages in my experience. but what do you mean "install then run"?
<chaoticgeek> why cant I connect to dalnet w/ konversation?
<libben> LjL: so what do i do with my azureus folder? cause that is a program that u dont make compile and all that, its only java. so its nothing to specify, just extract it and then ./azureus
<pupil> LjL, I was not sure how to install something with wine
<LjL> libben: he was *almost* right: you shouldn't *copy the Azureus folder* to /usr/local/bin, but instead *install Azureus* in /usr/local, which is a different thing: it means it will disperse its files in the /usr/local tree, getting the executable into /usr/local/bin
<LjL> pupil: just click on the installer, like on windows... at least, if your KDE recognizes Wine executables. mine does. if it doesn't, anyway, "wine <installerfile.exe>" from the shell will work
<LjL> libben: let me look a the azureus directory structure
<pupil> LjL, cool
<pupil> I
<LjL> pupil: you should even find any Windows app you installed inside the "Wine" menu in your menu
<pupil> hmm
<pupil> I'll be right back,. when I burn a cd,. I close all programs,. cause,. I am still using PIII 500 256mb ram,. runs BEAUTIFULLY though
<LjL> pupil: ok
<libben> pastebin dont work for me
<LjL> libben: look, nalioth was right in the general case, but i think in the case of Azureus, you should just keep its directory somewhere (that could still be /usr/local/ though)
<LjL> libben: why not just add it to your menu to start it?
<libben> well i want it to be globally, so it pops when i hit tab. and cause i wanna learn more
<LjL> libben: well, the directory structure isn't quite standard. if you want to be able to just type "azureus", you should probably add it to the PATH variable
<libben> or make a ln with the executable into the bin?
<LjL> libben: well, yes
<libben> what to prefer? ln it or make it to the path? is there any special thing to do?
<LjL> libben: yes, i suggest you move everything to /usr/local (i.e. have a directory /usr/local/azureus/) and create a symlink in /usr/local/bin
<LjL> no, i think you're better off creating a symlink
<heather> hey, if I installed an app using dpkg -i --force-deps and the package I installed works fine, how do I make apt-get and such keep working?
<LjL> heather: *after* installation, they shouldn't complain anymore
<chuso> are anybody here, who has upgrade to kde3.5rc1? I have many problems with it... Kopete doesnt work correctly
<libben> how do i make a proper symlink with my /usr/local/Azureus/azureus into the bin?
<LjL> chuso: i have, but i don't use kopete
<LjL> libben: "ln -s /usr/local/Azureus/azureus /usr/local/bin/azureus"
<libben> what does s does? 
<LjL> create a symlink instead of a hard link
<libben> whats the diffrence?
<LjL> libben: in practical terms, you should almost always use symlinks. the theory behind it is...
<LjL> libben: a "file" is something on your hard drive, that is referenced by *at least one link* (a "link" being, basically, a name such as /usr/local/something)
<LjL> libben: "making a hardlink" is just creating more than one link to what is, effectively, the *same* file
<heather> pastbin is down, is there an alternative?
<LjL> libben: a symlink (symbolic link), instead, is just a link to the *original link*
<LjL> libben: in other words: with a hardlink, you won't be able to tell the "original" file from the "link" anymore, while a symlink just references the original file
<LjL> heather: the Ubuntu pastebin
<LjL> heather: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/
<libben> so a hard link is basicly just copy the file to another place? if i wanna look at it in a simple way?
<LjL> libben: hmm no, it is not, because there will only be *one* file on your HD, after all
<libben> aaah.
<LjL> libben: it merely has two different names
<libben> how do i remove a symlink?
<libben> the azureus one i just made
<LjL> libben: like you remove a file, "rm <name>"
<heather> can someone familiar with dependancy problems look at this? I'm new to .debs... http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4810
<heather> The amarok files are nightly build files from the developers, built for sarge, but they work just fine... I had to install them with --force-depends though
<heather> but now I cannot do anything with apt, adept, etc.
<LjL> heather: can you paste your sources.list please?
<LjL> libben: let me try a crazy analogy... suppose that you have two telephone numbers. you directly answer each. now, this is like hardlinks: two names (numbers) for the same thing
<heather> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4811 inclused sources.list
<heather> s/inclused/includes
<LjL> libben: now, suppose you have a "primary", or "real" telephone number, and another number with a voice that simply says "This is a redirect number, please call XYZ" -- this is like a symlink
<LjL> heather: i don't think this is the culprit, but, remove every line with "hoary" from your sources.list... they shouldn't be there i think
<LjL> heather: also, i assume you've done an "apt-get update"?
<heather> LjL: yes - removing them (and the CDROM reference) and doing it again
<LjL> heather: i also assume you've tried "apt-get -f install", just like it says
<heather> doesn't work
<LjL> heather: hmm try removing amarok-gstreamer
<heather> LjL: that helped for one error
<heather> LjL: I think the problem is that I have two versions of amarok installed, possibly
<LjL> heather: that would be strange...
<LjL> i'll try to reproduce it here
<heather> apt-cache show amarok shows to versions installed
<heather> I'll try to remove one
<LjL> heather: "show" doesn't show what you have *installed*, but just what is in the repos
<heather> ah, hrmm
<heather> how do I tell what's installed?
<LjL> apt-cache policy <package>, i think
<LjL> you know what's strange, i am *not* getting a new version of amarok from marillat?!
<LjL> it doesn't even show, only 1.3.1 and 1.3.5 show
<heather> I didn't get it from there, I got it from the #amarok people
<heather> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4814
<LjL> oic
<heather> is there a way I can force apt-get to disregard the fact that those packages have unmet deps? (they work just fine)
<LjL> look, when i installed package and forced the depends, apt-get never complained about them...
<LjL> actually, that's not true, as i use aptitude, not apt-get
<heather> nevermind, I have to go, I'll continue this later perhaps
<LjL> try "sudo aptitude install bittorrent-gui" just to be sure it's not a difference between apt-get and aptitude
<chaoticgeek> ok, I know how to make links, ln -s myfile targetfile, but what kind of file do I use to make the link to the target file?
<chaoticgeek> never mind
<sampan> my old install of (k)ubuntu must have been weird somehow ... a fresh (re-)install now has amarok using only 3-6% cpu instead of 16-30% -- very strange, but nice -- now i just gotta try to remember how to install skype again
<LjL> chaoticgeek: uh? :) a symlink is a symlink
<LjL> ... is a symlink
<claudiu> hi all
<claudiu> does anybody know how can i get rid off some shortcuts in kmenu ?
<il_pez> hello
<il_pez> i have a problem to recevied mail (sorry, my english is poor)
<il_pez> help!!!
<fatejudger> is there a way to play Quicktime 7 movies in xine or gstreamer?
<sampan> claudio, if you right-click the kmenu you should see an entry for "menu editor" -- you can delete or add or rearrange shortcuts at will
<slow-motion> n8
<claudiu> sampan: kmenuedit wont work for this
<claudiu> i have a few redundant shortcuts which i cant delete with kmenuedit
<claudiu> after i click Save, they dont get deleted off my menu
<claudiu> also i have a few recent shortcuts which dont get displayed
<fatejudger> claudiu: restart kdm
<claudiu> i made up a new account and the menu is ok there, so it is a problem related to my settings
<claudiu> i had gxine installed a week ago and the icon is still there in my menu
<claudiu> seems like the menu is read only
<claudiu> i grepped my homedir for those shortcuts and without success
<claudiu> is it that gnome s**t again messing my kde menus ?
<sampan> hrmmmmm ... i have gnome installed too and thought it adds a lot of entries, it hasn't ever messed up my menueditor like that
<claudiu> sampan: i already deleted .config and had no luck with it
<sampan> :(
<claudiu> i am going to make myself a fresh new account and transfer everything there
<claudiu> bye
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> anyone here knows a quick way to strip the last character of a string in bash?
<Stele> hit backspacd?
<Stele> er, backspace?
<LjL> BFA|WoRsTeNBoY: echo String | rev | cut -b 2- | rev
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> wow
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> k
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> i'll try :)
<Stele> you could probably do it with "sed"
<Stele> but the syntax would be just as ugly, or worse
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> it works and i understand :p
<LjL> well "cut" just removes the first character from the string (i.e. makes it start from the "second" = "-b 2-" character), while the two "rev"s reverse the string and then reverse it back
<claudiu> hi sampan 
<mixi> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<claudiu> sampan: i did it!
<kairu0> i have a conflict with my pcmcia wireless card and my sound card that makes me hear static. how do i resolve it?
<claudiu> sampan: i just erased /tmp and /var/tmp/, and now kde menu isnt readonly anymore
#kubuntu 2005-11-26
<os2mac_> can someone kick os2mac... that is my computer in the other room... I am just too lazy to get up and close the program?
<Fillado> can anyone think of why sound is coming out of my right speaker extremely quitely (so that i have to put my ear up to it to barely hear it)?
<sambagirl> anyone hearing of xandros?
<Fillado> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<mrtwister> hi, please suggest best way to get mysql5 in breezy
<Hobbsee> !info mysql5
<kairu0> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> !mysql
<ubotu> hmm... lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Hobbsee> hi kairu0 
<Hobbsee> !tell mrtwister about mysql
<LjL> that's about mysql4 though
<mrtwister> Hobbsee, no info :P
<Hobbsee> ah darn!
<Hobbsee> mrtwister: done a search in adept for mysql?
<LjL> mrtwister: compile it from source, i don't think there is any other option right now
<LjL> mrtwister: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80987 for information
<mrtwister> Hthanks guys
<LjL> mrtwister: actually, there is one guy in that thread claiming to have installed it from a .deb package, but he doesn't mention what package (perhaps a Debian package?)
<mrtwister> yes i found, have to compile :(
<mrtwister> LjL, of course, from testing/experimental repo will work, but may install lot of deps
<sambagirl> i am reading about xandros, it is the same as kubuntu?
<LjL> "same" in what sense?
<sambagirl> you know
<sambagirl> i dont know
<sambagirl> like the same in the way it works
<sambagirl> i am running kubuntu 
<LjL> uh, well, i mean, it's linux
<sambagirl> why are they charging?
<LjL> ask them
<sambagirl> they are a big company
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: both use .deb files, and both use kde
<Hobbsee> so they're going to look fairly similar
<sambagirl> what exactly is kde?
<Hobbsee> !kde
<ubotu> methinks kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<LjL> you know Kubuntu is a derivative of Ubuntu, don't you?
<Hobbsee> all the graphics, pretty much
<sambagirl> i use kubuntu
<Hobbsee> GUI
<sambagirl> i was using gnome but the war thing made me move to kubuntu
<LjL> sambagirl: Kubuntu is simply Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome. they're actually the same distribution
<sambagirl> you know the war between gnome and kubunutu
<LjL> sambagirl: there can be no war between gnome and kubuntu, as gnome is a desktop environment and kubuntu is a distribution ;)
<LjL> sambagirl: at most, there can be a war between gnome and kde
<pieterjan> good evening
<LjL> sambagirl: or between Ubuntu and Kubuntu (doubt it!)
<pieterjan> I have a little question
<Hobbsee> hi pieterjan 
<Hobbsee> just ask it :)
<LjL> sambagirl: anyways, what do you mean that this war "has moved you to kubuntu"?
<sambagirl> ok
<pieterjan> is there a way to reset the configuration of my soundsystem in kubuntu?
<pieterjan> I mean everything, also program's I installed after the installation of kubuntu
<sambagirl> gnome was messing up because of the univese thing with synaptic and i wanted to use some kde things and gnome and kde were fighiting so i decided to remove the gnome to resolve the thing.
<pieterjan> It's weird, but, my sound did work fine by the spdif
<pieterjan> my amarok used gstreamer (alsasink + hw:0,4)
<Hobbsee> pieterjan: um....you should be able to modify the settings in system settings, or kmix
<Hobbsee> if you want to reset everything, the easiest way may well be to reinstall
<pieterjan> now I still have (I think) the same options, but my sound doesn't work anymore
<sambagirl> 1 thing i noticed about kubuntu, i cannot change my background to what i want from the options in properties, but that's ok i suppose.
<pieterjan> I still have a red light @ the back of my pc, and I don't get any failure
<Hobbsee> check in sound in system esttings - there's a test sound button
<Fillado> can anyone think of why sound would come out of the left speaker extremely quiet (this seems to happen in all apps)
<Hobbsee> Fillado: check kmix
<sambagirl> check your wires
<Hobbsee> that too
<Fillado> nope, tried selecting everything in there
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: another way to do it: go into where the picture is that you want, right click on it in konqueror, actions, set to desktop picture
<Hobbsee> something like that - they may not be the exact words
<sambagirl> well its online i think
<Fillado> and if i move the slider to the left i get no sound
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: save it to your home directory first
<Hobbsee> Fillado: the wires are right?
<Fillado> yup, it's working in windows
<Hobbsee> hmmmm
<sambagirl> ok
<Fillado> could installing VLC have done it?
* Hobbsee is definetly not an expert with sound
<sambagirl> no
<sambagirl> vlc is the best
<Fillado> lol
* Hobbsee installs new version of firefox, to see how it runs
<pieterjan> can it be that I muted the passtrough option somewhere?
* Fillado is confused but happy
<pieterjan> can I re-install my soundcard for example? and delete all the preferences I made now?
<Fillado> turning PCM down then back up fixed it :D
<troth> has anyone else been getting weird messages when with thier sources?
<Hobbsee> troth: which error messages?
<troth> when i type at-get update
<troth> messages are long lemme stup a pastebin, 1 sec
<Fillado> is it to do with the cipherpunk sources?
<troth> hobbsee: http://pastebin.ca/29816
<troth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> troth: use the sources list from http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 instead of what you have now, then try apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<troth> k thx
<Hobbsee> no problems
<ClayG> anyone gotten k9copy installed?
<LjL> ClayG: never used it myself, but i did compile it for one guy
<ClayG> LjL can you gimme a quick hand, I'm trying to compile it.
<ClayG> I get an error on the last line when I ./configure
<LjL> paste on the pastebin please
<ClayG> pastebin? same as pasting it straight in channel?
<LjL> no
<LjL> look at the topic
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<troth> lol
<troth> is,like,totally!!
<LjL> also, try my own AutoDeb if you're brave
<LjL> !autodeb
<ubotu> rumour has it, autodeb is an EXPERIMENTAL program to automate building (configure, compile, install) of source tarballs. It's based on !CheckInstall and !AutoApt, and can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Autodeb
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> if he's very brave
<troth> has anyone else here tested the KDE3.5 RC1 lice cd here?
<LjL> come on, it works sometimes after all
<troth> lice HA! live rather
<Hobbsee> troth: live cd?
<troth> ya
<Hobbsee> is there one?
<LjL> and it shouldn't even really screw up your system unless you ctrl+c it in the middle of an install =)
<troth> ya i can get you a url if you want it?
<Hobbsee> i was under the impression that it was an extra repository that you put in to upgrade to 3.5 rc1
<Hobbsee> please do
<troth> sure 1 sec
* Fillado is scared of KDE upgrades
<Hobbsee> Fillado: why so?
<troth> Hobbsee: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7319895581.html
<Fillado> last two times i'm done it it arsed up the system (not on Kubuntu mind) :D
<Fillado> *i've
<Hobbsee> which ones?
<Fillado> erm...
<Fillado> Fedora Core 1
<LjL> is there any hack to implement a MacOS X - like "hide/show toolbars" button on KDE?
<Fillado> and maybe mandrake
<Fillado> granted I wasn't using an apt type system
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/45xma722.nln.html
<Hobbsee> LjL: arrow at the side of the screen?
<ClayG> sorry , that's the first time I've used a "paste server" cool orig idea though
<LjL> Hobbsee: hmm? i mean a program's toolbars
<Hobbsee> LjL: oh, right...
<Hobbsee> troth: interesting
<troth> np
<LjL> ClayG: you need to install kdelibs4-dev, and then probably other stuff as well
<Hobbsee> troth: you can get the packages prebuilt for kubuntu by adding the repository
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> well, kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<troth> ill wait for the final personally, but it is looking pretty good so far
<Hobbsee> it's fine here
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5problems
<ubotu> I guess kde3.5problems is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Hobbsee> check that out, and see if you're willing to take that risk lol
<shane86> can anyone provide some advice for transfering pictures from a digital camera?
<LjL> ClayG: oh, use aptitude to install it, if you use apt-get you might have to spend hours removing everything... :)
<ClayG> LjL i tried before i read that
<ClayG> got this 
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/gPUeGk74.nln.html
<ClayG> an error saying it's broken, i tried using synaptic and it sait it would not be installed but did not say why
<LjL> ClayG: hmm are you using kde 3.5?
<Hobbsee> ClayG: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<ClayG> 3.4.3
<Hobbsee> in fact...
<Hobbsee> ClayG: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev kdelibs4-dev
<ClayG> hobb
<LjL> yeah, like hobbsee says, although this means something's broken in my opinion
<Hobbsee> try that second command, in a konsole
<ClayG> another error lemme paste it
<ClayG> ok one moment
<LjL> libssl-dev conflicts with lots of packages
<LjL> you probably have one of those installed
<Hobbsee> yeah, but lets see the error message first
<ClayG> this is pissing me off
<Hobbsee> ClayG: what's the next error message you get?
<ClayG> i have my proxy only on konqueror, so when i wanna browse reg/fast i can use ff
<ClayG> but for xichat it launches links under konq so it's slow
<Hobbsee> ClayG: change it so that it launches with firefox?  you can in kcontrol, i think
<ClayG> waiting for paste server to load
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/EgPz1156.nln.html
<Hobbsee> what about sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.7
<LjL> yeah, and then what about filing a bug, too
<Hobbsee> that too
<ClayG> already the newest version it says
<Hobbsee> hmmm ok
<LjL> ClayG: try aptitude reinstall libssl0.9.7
<Stefano_> somethime you have to recognize that all the computer crap is so unimportant
<ClayG> could not run without sude first
<ClayG> with sudo i got http://rafb.net/paste/results/GBgGul32.html
<Stefano_> and then you try to get this damn kernel compiled
<Stefano_> :)
<LjL> ClayG: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<ClayG> om
<LjL> ClayG: also, "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<kalenedrael> Please not here.
<kalenedrael> Do not paste your sources.list here. :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, ClayG's already using a pastebin for all of these erro rmessages
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/iiBCfH48.html
<kalenedrael> Ok.
<ClayG> Ok
<LjL> oh, don'
<LjL> oh, don't use the U.S. mirrors, they say they're broken
<LjL> try with the ca.* mirrors
<kalenedrael> The US mirrors tend to have problems :P
<Hobbsee> the last 4 you dont want to comment out
<LjL> right
<ClayG> just uncomment them?
<Hobbsee> well, you can comment the sources ones out if you really want, but you want to keep the binary ones in there
<Hobbsee> yes
<ClayG> or change the .com to .ca on all?
<kalenedrael> I use the 'normal' mirrors, the archive.ubuntu.com ones.
<LjL> ClayG: no, don't change the .com
<kalenedrael> No, you want ca.archive.ubuntu.com instead of us.archive.ubuntu.com
<LjL> ClayG: change the initial "us."
<LjL> ClayG: and, uncomment the last four lines
<Hobbsee> you can uncomment the backports too, if you like - not sure if there's anything in them yet
<Hobbsee> LjL: i said that lol
<ClayG> ok gimme a second, why not uncomment all?
<LjL> ClayG: (for the ones with no initial "us.", leave them alone)
<Hobbsee> ClayG: you could do that, there's no problem there
<Hobbsee> or you could just copy the repositories from !repos
<LjL> ClayG: because you might not want the backports. instead, you definitely *do* want breezy-security
<ClayG> ok done deal
<ClayG> lemme re aot-get those two
<LjL> now "sudo aptitude update"
<ClayG> apt
<ClayG> i hate aptitiude
<ClayG> syanptic ok?
<ClayG> i updated through it, but i hate using it
<Hobbsee> ClayG: no, use aptitude or apt-get
<LjL> uh, haven't you been using apt-get up to now? :o)
<ClayG> shit
<ClayG> it worked so far one sec
<ClayG> I did the apt-get install <the two you mentioned
<LjL> then what's the problem with  "sudo aptitude update" or "sudo aptitude install something"?
<Hobbsee> ClayG: i only say that because it's a lot harder to get the error messages out of synaptic :P
<ClayG> downloading a gang of lib's
<kalenedrael> Why don't people like apt-get? :P
<ClayG> Ahh smart Hobbs
<Hobbsee> got no idea, i like it
<Hobbsee> :P
<LjL> kalenedrael: because aptitude's better, simple
<ClayG> and you are right, when it woulnd't install in syanptic it didnt tell why
<ClayG> just siad it "would not be installed"
<kalenedrael> LjL, I don't see how it's so much different :P
<ClayG> still d/ling
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get update works fine.
<LjL> kalenedrael: and, besides being better, it does everything apt-get does, and it does it the *same* way apt-get does, so why use apt-get
<kalenedrael> Because apt-get is shorter? :P
<LjL> kalenedrael: try installing a big metapackage (or any package that has a lot of dependencies) with apt-get, and then decide you want to remove it later
<LjL> kalenedrael: "apt-get is shorter" is a non-issue, i have "sudo aptitude" aliased to "apt", so i just type "apt install something"
<kalenedrael> Ok, fine.
<kalenedrael> Note that the ':P' means I was kidding...
<ClayG> ok all installed lemme try the ./confiigure again
<ClayG> but spelled right
<LjL> kalenedrael: but i was *not* kidding with the "sudo aptitude" alias, which could be an useful alias for many people other than me... also, there's stuff in ~/.bashrc that lets bash auto-complete commands typed after "sudo"
* ClayG BOWS 
<ClayG> Thanks alot, now I have successfully completed the first step
<ClayG> lol
<LjL> i mean, stuff that must be uncommented for that to work
<LjL> ClayG: ;-)
<ClayG> ok coolthje ./configuire worked
<kalenedrael> Yeah, I should do the auto-complete thing for stuff typed after sudo...
<LjL> ClayG: if configure worked, i think the rest will likely work
<ClayG> warnings in "make" common?
<LjL> ClayG: yeah
<kalenedrael> LjL, well, I've never had problems with apt-get.
<ClayG> damn
<ClayG> what if i make twice?
<ClayG> lol
<ClayG> twins?
<ClayG> hahah just kidding
<ClayG> but i did it
<LjL> kalenedrael: that's because it doesn't *have* any problem, just missing features
<LjL> kalenedrael: (i mean, i suppose it does have some problems here and there, like any program)
<kalenedrael> Like what features?
<LjL> kalenedrael: like what i said.  if you install package A that in turns installs package B, when you remove A aptitude will automatically remove B, unless there is some other package C using B
<kalenedrael> Ah, ok.
<kalenedrael> Neat, I never knew that.
<LjL> kalenedrael: this simply makes sense. dependencies that were auto-installed ought to be auto-removed
<kalenedrael> Yes.
<LjL> kalenedrael: of course, if the user types "aptitude install B" before removal, then B will *not* be removed, because it's not "auto-installed" anymore
<kalenedrael> The 'unless there is some other package C using B' part is important.
<LjL> kalenedrael: but aptitude does that perfectly, it keeps tracks of all packages
<kalenedrael> Hmm, even better.
<LjL> kalenedrael: of course, if you're trying to remove stuff using aptitude, you have to have *installed* it using aptitude, otherwise you won't have this feature -- aptitude will just assume that every dependency was *meant* to be there by the user, since it has no way of knowing better
<ClayG> ok now i've followed the 3 steps. ./configure           make               and make install
<kalenedrael> Yeah, I get it.
<LjL> ClayG: just start it then, if it works, you're done
<kalenedrael> I'll stick with apt-get, then.
<ClayG> man
<ClayG> i typed k9 then hit tab and nothing popped up , i dont think it's installed
<ClayG> unless it's called something completly diff
<LjL> kalenedrael: why? using aptitude will do no harm -- it's just that the auto-removal feature won't work with packages you *already* have (and you *would not* want it to work on them, obviously!)
<ClayG> darnit
<ClayG> iif you have already done "make"
<ClayG> if you do it again does anything change?
<LjL> ClayG: no, it's called k9copy. what about "make"? sure it didn't give you any errors?
<ClayG> k9copy gives me a bad command
<ClayG> lemme make again and paste the output
<LjL> ClayG: yeah i've understood that, but are you sure "make" completed succesfully?
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/QoqNMk19.html
<LjL> ClayG: and, is there a k9copy file in src/ ?
<ClayG> I am not sure I dont know what make means
<ClayG> just following instructions written by the guy for the install
<LjL> it did *not* complete succesfully
<LjL> you need another package
<ClayG> hehhe
<ClayG> man
<LjL> sudo aptitude install libdvdread3-dev
<kalenedrael> LjL, ok, sure.
<kalenedrael> I dunno, I'm just more used to apt-get.
<ClayG> ok done
<ClayG> re-make?
<LjL> yes
<ClayG> wow
<LjL> kalenedrael: that's why i keep going around and telling people to use aptitude. /how/ are you more used to it? i mean, it's got the same commands, aptitude install, aptitude remove, etc, it works exactly the same
<ClayG> whole shitload of errors
<LjL> re-configure then, after a "make clean"
<ClayG> oh didnt think to configure again, im a newb if it wasn't for apt-get I prolly would have given up
<ClayG> ok saysstart make now
<ClayG> make or make clean?
<ClayG> I was the make clean a command or just saying to make it again after configuring again?
<LjL> make clean, then configure, then make
<LjL> no, it is "make clean; ./configure; make"
<ClayG> ok
<LjL> or try my autodeb - really, i don't think it's going to do any harm, even though of course i had to write the capital DANGER DANGER to tell people it's experimental
<ClayG> ok im on the last make
<LjL> it will simply do the configure / install stuff / reconfigure / make / etc job for you, basically
<Flying_Eagle> hi. im searching for a xcurses/pdcurses-package... does anyone know of sth like this?
<nalioth> LjL: how is the autodeb coming?
<LjL> nalioth: i'm stuck on finding a way to make ./configure faster, but besides that, it works, and i think it's really quite safe to use now
<nalioth> LjL: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<ClayG> LjL it did not work again, this time I could only copy the last few hundred lines
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ctTJM429.html
<LjL> actually, it worked this time, for all i can say
<LjL> make install
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/dg04Qz59.html
<LjL> sorry
<LjL> sudo make install
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/966Svd42.html
<ClayG> should i have been sudo'ing everything? the ./configure make and make clean allof that?
<LjL> worked
<LjL> no, only make install
<LjL> try running it now
<ClayG> i have only two k9 files
<ClayG> k9vamps
<ClayG> and k9playcell
<ClayG> lemme run 'em
<LjL> no, the executable ought to be k9copy
<LjL> look if it's there in src/
<ClayG> in konsole
<ClayG> green = executable?
<LjL> yea, type "ls -l src/k9copy"
<ClayG> there is a grean k9copy but typing k9copy does not work
<LjL> green = executable yes
<LjL> type ./k9copy
<LjL> or, src/k9copy
<ClayG> worked!
<LjL> if you're not in src/ already
<LjL> yeah, but it's strange that it hasn't actually installed it
<ClayG> well i was in /src
<ClayG> I'm used to Dos when it comes to command line
<ClayG> if you are in the dir or have it path'ed you can run it
<ClayG> even typing k9copy in /src did not work
<LjL> in linux, only if you have it PATHed it will work
<ClayG> even if it's in the same dir?
<LjL> and the current directory (i.e. the ./ directory) isn't PATHed
<ClayG> ahhh i see
<LjL> there is a reason for that
<ClayG> Why is that?
<LjL> well, imagine typing "ls"
<LjL> (or any other command) and seeing your HD formatted
<ClayG> that would suck
<LjL> that could happen, if there was an executable called "ls" in your current directory
<LjL> that formatted HDs
<ClayG> or in path
<ClayG> odd, in dos the embedded commands took priority
<LjL> yeah but you're more in control of what is in path
<ClayG> whiler you could have a file called dir.exe
<ClayG> the only way to run it would be type dir.exe
<LjL> ls isn't an embedded command
<ClayG> dir alone would just do the command
<ClayG> it isnt?
<LjL> well actually it is, in bash
<LjL> but in general you shouldn't rely on any command being "built-in" in linux
<LjL> look at /bin/ls, the command is actually there
<LjL> even though i think bash does use a built-in replacement for it
<ClayG> I gotcha
<ClayG> man, thanks ALOT
<LjL> anyway, you *can* add the current directory to your PATH if you prefer to
<LjL> even though people generally advice against it
<ClayG> If I can get all my dvd stuff to work in nix i can finally leave 'doze
<LjL> anyway, try "sudo make install" again, i'd like to know why you don't have a k9copy in the path...
<ClayG> again?
<ClayG> ok one moment
<LjL> oh, nevermind, i know why
<ClayG> why si that?
<LjL> it's installed it in /usr/local/kde/bin, which isn't in the path
<ClayG> what is the nix version of "path"
<ClayG> a command that shows what is in your path
<LjL> type "export"
<LjL> you'll see a list of all current shell variables, including the PATH variable
<LjL> or, just type "echo $PATH"
<ClayG> http://rafb.net/paste/results/e72Nch34.html
<ClayG> can i paste one line of text here?
<LjL> yeah, that includes PATH among a hell of other things
<LjL> yeah
<ClayG> lol actually im typing by memory
<ClayG> /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<ClayG> just in case we have a teachers pet in here
<LjL> :)
<LjL> try this
<ClayG> ok i see
<LjL> export PATH="/usr/local/kde/bin:${PATH}"
<ClayG> same as dos, but i think we use ; to seperate
<LjL> you should now be able to start k9copy directly, but only during this session
<LjL> (in the next console, PATH will be reset)
<LjL> to change it for all users and all consoles, edit /etc/profile
<LjL> and change the second line containing PATH
<LjL> (you must edit it with sudo)
<ClayG> just add :/dir/it/is/in
<ClayG> ?
<LjL> yes
<LjL> i.e. :/usr/local/kde/bin
<ClayG> Ok, my k9copy is located /home/clay/Desktop/k9copy<vernumber>/src
<ClayG> can i just copy the whole thing to wherever i want it to reside?
<ClayG> or must i make and all that agian
<LjL> no, don't!
<LjL> leave it in /usr/local/kde/bin now
<ClayG> it isn't there
<ClayG> i dont think
<LjL> it should, if i read your make install log correctly
<ClayG> oh wow it is
<LjL> try typing /usr/local/kde/bin/k9copy
<ClayG> so the one on my desktop can be erased?!
<LjL> yes
<ClayG> good
<LjL> you can also remove the "-dev" packages you installed
<ClayG> I was hoping my linux deksotp wouldnt start to look like my windows one
<LjL> though i think you need to install libdvdread3
<mrmarcel> gn8
<ClayG> where would they be locatyed?
<ClayG> hey L
<LjL> just type "sudo aptitude install libdvdread3 ; sudo aptitude remove libdvdread3-dev kdelibs4-dev"
<ClayG> when i try to open the disk in k9copy it says it cannot open  disk /dev/hdc
<ClayG> is this a mounting issue?
<LjL> well i haven't actually *run* k9copy, actually i don't even know what it does :)
<LjL> though, perhaps you need to run it as root
<ClayG> it rips dvd's that may be larger than ~5G
<ClayG> and makes them fit on a standard dvd
<Hobbsee> ClayG: where's /dev/hdc mounted?
<ClayG> looks like it isn't i was under assumption it was automounted
<ClayG> I guess it not opneing when pressing the button is a good sign
<ClayG> lol
<ClayG> shti
<ClayG> now i eat my words
<LjL> yeah, usually means it's mounted
<ClayG> it does open
<LjL> :)
<Hobbsee> lol
<ClayG> er sorry messed up here
<ClayG> lemme mount it
<ClayG> is there a way to automount it?
<ClayG> so i dont have ot manually do it every time
<LjL> CDs usually *get* automounted
<ClayG> I mean without the drive being mounted
<ClayG> it cannot be openned right?
<LjL> hmm? when the drive *is* mounted, it cannot be opened
<Hobbsee> ClayG: mount
<Hobbsee> into the pastebin
<LjL> while it's mounted, if you right-click on the drive's icon and select "Eject", it'll open
<sambagirl> did anyone else get message about new konversatoin release?
<LjL> nop
<sambagirl> umm i got one
<ClayG> I'm getting a little messed up here
<ClayG> my 2nd Master
<sambagirl> stop the drugs 
<ClayG> that is HDC right?
<ClayG> can't samba
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: ah...no...what did it say it updated to?
<ClayG> if we are talking standard ide, like 2 HD's on the first channel and 2 optical//diskdrives on the second
<sambagirl> [Notice]  -ChanServ- [#konversation]  Konversation 0.18 has been released! Get it from http://download.berlios.de/konversation/konversation-0.18.tar.bz2
<ClayG> i tried konvo today,it does have a pleasing look
<LjL> well we'll have to wait for getting it in the repos anyway
<ClayG> as far as being able to read the text
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: oh ok
<LjL> ClayG: alternatives are KsIRC and KvIRC
<Hobbsee> i didnt get that, but i'm already on the RC 1
<sambagirl> no problamas
<LjL> ClayG: (and then of course there are non-KDE alternatives)
<ClayG> are they decent?
<ClayG> ahhb i normally use gnome
<LjL> don't really know
<ClayG> but kept seeing errors about kde headers to jump on kde
<LjL> X-Chat is more then decent in Gnome
<ClayG> is there a KDE program that will mount
<ClayG> So i can get this k9copy working
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive. For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<LjL> you'll keep seeing errors about kde headers when you compile KDE stuff, unless you keep them installed -- and on the other hand, you don't really need to use KDE to *not* get errors about KDE headers
<LjL> that said, i much prefer KDE over Gnome
<ClayG> To be honest i DID too
<ClayG> loved the look, everything seemed more logical
<ClayG> but using gnome things seem to work more
<ClayG> again, this is coming from someone with very very little experience with either
<LjL> ClayG: just type "sudo mount /dev/hdc /cdrom", i dunno about GUIs
<Hobbsee> LjL: add it to /etc/fstab
<ClayG> it's telling me to spec a file type
<ClayG> iso9660?
<LjL> Hobbsee: it's probably already there
<Hobbsee> true
<LjL> ClayG: yeah, that should be it, but it shouldn't be asking in the first place. do you *have* a disc inserted? ;)
<ClayG> i dunno who do i check that?
<ClayG> hehe just kidding
<LjL> :-P
<ClayG> ok nice
<ClayG> we are in bus as far as the drive being mounted
<ClayG> lemme retry k9copy
<LjL> you should point k9copy to /cdrom and not to /dev/hdc, i guess
<LjL> (even though, again, i've never used k9copy)
<ClayG> It doens't ask, check this out
<ClayG> the k9copy in my desktop
<ClayG> is the same as the other dir right:?
<LjL> it should
<ClayG> same thing running either, same result
<ClayG> god
<ClayG> it's working , so far
<ClayG> I can see how ego's get ramped up with linux users, installing and using 1 program is taking over an hour
<ClayG> but it's working and you guys LjL and Hobbsee, real good people
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> ClayG: not usually that long
<ClayG> but here's the sad thing
<ClayG> i would be without apt-get or rpm
<ClayG> right?
<LjL> yeah
<ClayG> I mean if you had to compile everything it would be a process somewhat like this
<LjL> but APT repositories do have a lot of programs
<ClayG> of coarse you would know what you are doing and it would take a 10th of the time
<ClayG> but still
<ClayG> any of you guys use squid or stunnel?
<LjL> but, you know, the process of compiling is as complicated (or more) in windows
* Hobbsee compiles prozilla, while chatting
<LjL> it's just that people usually do *not* compile there
<Hobbsee> yeah
<LjL> but, we can avoid compiling here as well, it's just that, sometimes, some programs are only found in source form
<LjL> so either we compile them, or avoid using them
<ClayG> and is this procedure the same? i mean can i know grab sources at will and compile them
<LjL> if they're autoconf sources (most are), yeah; ./configure; make; make install
<LjL> (and install required dependencies in the process)
<LjL> (and that's the biggest problem)
<ClayG> heh yes
<Hobbsee> darn dependancies lol
<Hobbsee> !info ncurses
<ClayG> dependancies suck
<LjL> but here's a trick: install auto-apt, and then use "auto-apt run ./configure". auto-apt will automatically ask you to install *all* the required dependencies
<ClayG> I had a mean OC dependancy
<LjL> trouble is, it will also ask you to install much more ;)
<LjL> but still, it can be useful
<ClayG> you ever do OC Hobb/L
<ClayG> ?
<LjL> nop
<ClayG> Good
<LjL> !find ncurses
<ClayG> man Im real happy
<ClayG> thanks again guys seriously
<LjL> [02:49]  <ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'ncurses' (15 shown; 16 total): evms-ncurses ;; lib64ncurses5 ;; lib64ncurses5-dev ;; libncurses-ruby ;; libncurses-ruby1.8 ;; libncurses4 ;; libncurses5 ;; libncurses5-dbg ;; libncurses5-dev ;; libncursesw5 ;; libncursesw5-dbg ;; libncursesw5-dev ;; ncurses-base ;; ncurses-bin ;; ncurses-hexedit.
<LjL> you're welcome
<ClayG> how long have both of you been using?
<Hobbsee> OC?  no, no idea what it is
<Hobbsee> since around june/july
<ClayG> before that?
<LjL> ClayG: using Ubuntu since less than a month (i think), but i've had text-mode Debian on my "home server" for long, like 4 years or so
<ClayG> I toyed with the idea
<Hobbsee> configure: error: **A (n)curses library was not found. The program needs ncurses to run, Ncurses is freely available at : ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu **
<LjL> on my desktop computer, i've been using mostly Windows, though this isn't the first time i use a Linux desktop distro
<ClayG> you know the game, install Linux with your XP box so you can "say" you use linuxc
<LjL> Hobbsee: i think you need libncurses5-dev
<Hobbsee> right
<ClayG> but could never get dvd software i needed
<ClayG> and really couldnt even install software
<ClayG> RPM'
<LjL> RPM's evil ;)
<Hobbsee> LjL: thanks for that - was looking at that list trying to figure out which one it wanted lol
<ClayG> I couldnt figture out, I mean yeah it openned up a .rar like dialog in which i dragged the stuff out to desktop
<ClayG> but i had no idea what the hell to do next
<LjL> hehe
<ClayG> I love tor+privoxy
<ClayG> but want to try squid and stunnel, i heard they can be used in conjunction
<LjL> never been into that, but i don't think squid is especially easy to setup
<Hobbsee> all right, looks like that worked LjL 
<LjL> though i might be mistaken and YMMV
<LjL> Hobbsee: go get autodeb too :P
<Hobbsee> pretty scrolling black text lol
<Hobbsee> LjL: could do that
<Hobbsee> i usually dont compile things
<LjL> no, really, i'd like to have some testers, so if you happen to compile stuff and are confident enough you can undo any damage autodeb might do (don't think it might do much, though), give it a try
<LjL> or just give auto-apt a try, as well, autodeb is based on it after all
<fujisan> Help
<Hobbsee> fujisan: how?
<LjL> just don't listen to it when it asks you to install stuff like a Fortran compiler or, god forbid, the DECNet libraries =)
<fujisan> i need a app gui for newsgroup
<fujisan> but i cant compile apps yet :(
<LjL> fujisan: what's wrong with KNode (can be started from Kontact)?
<kairu0> anyone know which sound engine realplayer uses?
<Hobbsee> LjL: heh...i was only compiling cos there was a howto there
<fujisan> KNode?
<LjL> fujisan: start up Kontact, and then click on "News"
<fujisan> where is Kontact?
<LjL> K menu / Office / Personal Information Manager (Kontact)
<fujisan> k found it
<fujisan> can i download while using nzb files with KNOTe?
<fujisan> and what do i use instead of quickpar or does quickpar run on linux?
<crimsun> there's the 'par2' package
<fujisan> libknodepart.la can not be loaded error when i click on news :(
<LjL> from a console, try "sudo aptitude install knode"
<LjL> though it should come installed by default...
<fujisan> ok done
<fujisan> k works ty
<LjL> np
<LjL> well i'm heading to bed, nite
<fujisan> nite
<fujisan> Does kubuntu have its own pan package?
<nalioth> fujisan: a newsreader?
<fujisan> newsclient that supports yENC and Nzb downloading
<fujisan> http://pan.rebelbase.com/faq/
<nalioth> klibido is supposed to do nzb
<nalioth> but i've never gotten it to work
<fujisan> hmz
<nalioth> to my knowledge there is no integrated nntp/nzb solution for kde
<fujisan> wow really ;/
<fujisan> this proofs otherwise nalioth : 2.4. Pan disappeared from my KDE start menu after upgrading!
<fujisan> suggests*
<rebort> does anyone know of a way to bind a key to lower the system volume on kde?
<rebort> is there a dcop kmix call maybe?
<nalioth> fujisan: you dont have pan on the system or it just fell off the menu?
<rebort> i do, but i like not using the mouse as much as possible
<fujisan> its not part of kubuntu
<rebort> its doable in gnome
<fujisan> i need to compile it i think
<fujisan> rpms for 386 
<nalioth> fujisan: open a terminal and type "pan"
<nalioth> rpms?
<nalioth> rpms for what?
<fujisan>  for pan cuz there is no vendor version for kubuntu
<rebort> nobody knows if thats possible?
<nalioth> fujisan: have you looked in your adept?
<fujisan> pan runs on kde i just saw it
<fujisan> i have nalioth
<fujisan> and i looked on the pan homepage
<fujisan> no vendor version for kde 
<nalioth> !info pan
<ubotu> pan: (A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent), section news, is optional. Version: 0.14.2.91-2ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 451 kB, Installed size: 3608 kB
<nalioth> fujisan: i beg to differ
<fujisan> gnome 
<fujisan> not kde
<nalioth> fujisan: pan is a gtk app
<fujisan> ?
<nalioth> you can install it using adept
<fujisan> k
<fujisan> whats the command again sudo nano apt- get install pan?
<fujisan> or aptitude?
<Hobbsee> either
<Hobbsee> ah, hang on
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get install pan
<Hobbsee> or sudo aptitude install pan
<Hobbsee> no nano there at all
<fujisan> k
<fujisan> oh yeah nano opens a location
<Hobbsee> yeah
<nalioth> sudo aptitude install pan
<nalioth> sudo apt-get install pan
<nalioth> either will work
<nalioth> nano is a text editor
<Hobbsee> a little late there nalioth :p
<Hobbsee> try 5 lines up :P
* nalioth is tired, he had to put up with horrible beasts today
<rebort> hey everyone, its possible!
<fujisan> it worked only i cant find pan
<fujisan> ;/
<nalioth> (but the beasts are never gonna get a cab on the weekend again)
<fujisan> whats the default install location?
<nalioth> fujisan: alt-f2 > pan
<fujisan> k ty
<helio7> Hi all; if previously Hoary (gnome) required noapic nolapic on my laptop to run, should I try the default with Breezy/Kubuntu or should I try noapic nolapic?
<nalioth> fujisan: since it's a gtk app, it probably wont appear in your "internet" menu
<fujisan> lol why do i get a standard mailadress like this: fujisan@localhost.localdomain??
<nalioth> because you are the owner of the box
<fujisan> nalioth you happen to know how to use a nzb-file for pan?
<nalioth> fujisan: pan does not use nzb, to my knowledge
<nalioth> if it does , i'm gonna whack myself for missing it all these years
<helio7> what about lvm vs. not lvm for partitioning system on kubuntu install?  Is it a matter of personal preference?  
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> shit
<helio7> how many of you chose lvm or not on install?
<nalioth> helio7: pretty much, it makes it so all your piecemeal hard drives show in the system as "one" hard drive
<nalioth> helio7: i had no reason to choose it
<helio7> thanks
<fujisan> nalioth:  you ever heard about ninan?
<nalioth> what is ninan (answer:no)
<fujisan> according to people from newzbin a newsreader that sipports nzb
<nalioth> never heard of it, let me go ask uncle google
<Hobbsee> !info ninan
<nalioth> fujisan: they got a link to ninan? google doesnt have a clue
<fujisan> http://ninan.sourceforge.net/
<Ayiden> When I go to storage media not all of the media devices show up :(
<Ayiden> how do I solve this
<Ayiden> They used to I believe
<Ayiden> !storage media
<ubotu> Ayiden: No idea
<Ayiden> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> hola, ayiden
<Ayiden> lol
<Hobbsee> Ayiden: known bug try /media/
<Ayiden> ubotu: your smart
<ubotu> Ayiden: Are you on ritalin?
<nalioth> fujisan: ninan is not a newsreader, it is an nzb client
<Ayiden> alright
<Ayiden> thanks
<nalioth> fujisan: according to the site, it only recognizes .nzb files
<fujisan> yer which is great for me nalioth 
<fujisan> since i use newzbin
<fujisan> ;)
<nalioth> fujisan: knzb
<fujisan> downloading headers is a pain
<fujisan> my usenet provider has a search page for nzb's aswell
<fujisan> so nzb is fine for me
<fujisan> much easier
<fujisan> knzb?
<nalioth> !info knzb
<nalioth> ah crap. fujisan you'll need to visit sourceforge and compile it for yourself
<fujisan> lol thats bad
<fujisan> ;(
<fujisan> compiling is not for me 
<nalioth> the good stuff is never in the repos
<fujisan> yer
<Hobbsee> nalioth: well pull some strings and get it put in there?
<nalioth> fujisan: this knzb is quite a simple program, and is easy to compile
<fujisan> it is
<kkathman> lots of good help here ... I shall depart to another realm hehe :)
<fujisan> i'm going to try ninan like 8 lines of instruction to follow
<nalioth> fujisan: keep us informed ( am always in #kubuntu-offtopic 
<fujisan> ok
<fujisan> nalioth how can i check if i have java 1.4 x in firefox?
<fujisan> about:plugins
<fujisan> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<nalioth> fujisan: i dont understand, either
<fujisan> i need java 1.4x version to run ninan
<fujisan> but i'm not sure if my browser has it
<nalioth> it's java based? why are you looking in your browser? open your terminal and type "java --version"
<fujisan> yes its java based its a server side app
* nalioth scratches ninan off his list with a hot poker
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> why is java that insecure?
<fujisan> unstable?
<nalioth> not insecure or unstable, i just find apps that are java based are all bloated and slow (and sometimes they are system killers as they eat up all available ram)
<fujisan> also on linux?
<nalioth> all platforms
<fujisan> well i wont bother then
<nalioth> fujisan: i haven't run windows since 2000
<fujisan> i dont like the fact that its server side
<fujisan> how about newsan nalioth : http://www.tommy.vuurwerk.nl/
<nalioth> fujisan: that's another server based thing
<fujisan> yer perl based
<fujisan> lmao
<nalioth> requires mysql and apache(2)? that's a big load for nzb tool
<fujisan> yes and no proper instructions
<fujisan> this one looks good: http://www.hellanzb.com/trac/
<nalioth> fujisan: good luck with that one. i tried it and was unsuccessful
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> they have an irc channel you got support from them?
* nalioth never knew they had a #chan
<ClayG> does anyone know the command to search the whole Filesystem for a file? or flag?
<sambagirl> i am running kbuntun
<sambagirl> kubuntu
<sambagirl> i am going to install djplay
<sambagirl> it comes as rpm and source.
<sambagirl> i suppose i cannot use rpm right?
<jsubl2> check out alien sambagirl 
<sambagirl> alien?
<jsubl2> converts rpms to debs
<freeflying> sambagirl: install source with kinstaller
<jsubl2> yeah that is a better idea
<sambagirl> oh really?
<sambagirl> so where do i find alien?
<jsubl2> apt-get install alien
<sambagirl> so i can take rpm and make debs
<freeflying> alien is not a good idea
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> brb
<sambagirl> apt-get install alien
<jsubl2> yeah the problem is you could be missing a library.. and by using kinstaller you will see if you are missing something.. I personally have never used it
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> kinstaller?
<freeflying> sambagirl: yeah,use kintaller
<sambagirl> how do i use kinstaller?
<sambagirl> i probably should still get alien just to have, no?
<fujisan> How do you open a terminal in a file again?
<sambagirl> i already haev alien it says
<sambagirl> cool
<nalioth> sambagirl: it is easier on your kubuntu to compile it, sambagirl 
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> i'll donwload it first
<nalioth> sambagirl: using non ubuntu packages isnt good
<sambagirl> brb
<sambagirl> what is some very cool video editing software? something very very very cool.
<nalioth> sambagirl: cinepaint
<sambagirl> can i do apt-get cinepaint install ?
<jsubl2> sambagirl, i have also heard the kino is good video edit software
<sambagirl> can i do apt-get kino?
<nalioth> sambagirl: you can "sudo apt-get install kino cinepaint"    and get both at once
<sambagirl> hot dog
<jsubl2> yes.. sambagirl apt-cache search kino first.. there are some other things you may want also
<hagen> konichwa
<hagen> oops
<hagen> konichiwa
<sambagirl> ok i did that
<sambagirl> wow this is a powerful environment
<sambagirl> this is just so rediculous, i came to ask about djthing and here  i am now installing cine and the other thing lol
<sambagirl> this whole thing is just so crazy
<`Nomad> Hi all..  I finally have my ASUS Tv card working, video-wise, but can't get any sound yet.. Anyone up to a challenge?
<`Nomad> sambagirl: Hi.. Are you new to linux?
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: you'll find trying to find your way around xfce even harder lol :P
<sambagirl> sorta
<sambagirl> i ran it for an amiga ftp once 
<helio7> I think xfce4 is quite intuitive
<sambagirl> but it was something different called slackware
<sambagirl> ver 1 i think was the cdrom
<LeeJunFan> man, I must say, kde system:/ media:/ and other "protocols" are pretty damn lame when it comes to opening an external tool like gimp that doesn't understand system:/
<sambagirl> but i had a big manual too.
<`Nomad> kewl1  :)
<Knowerrors> Anyone know a good way to preview "exactly" how OpenOffice *.doc files will look when opened up in MS Word? without using wine, possibly a website..
<Hobbsee> helio7: i'm sure it is for some - but i couldnt figure out how to get a lot of the programs to open!
<sambagirl> well i am sort of mad becaouse nothing is installing properly
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i suspect not all the toys were installed
<Hobbsee> nalioth: possibly, synaptic said that they were
<sambagirl> i try to install 1 thing and i need a jack for this and asla needs to be fixed for that and then it starts the jack and i still don't see jack ;)
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: pdf?  if you find a better answer, i'd like to know
<`Nomad> knowerrors:  Do they still have Word-viewers at M$?  It would mean using wine but is probably the only way
<sambagirl> then i see i already have an alien on my computer too.
<helio7> kde is so purty :-) I've been on Ubuntu for 11 months, it's my first install of kubuntu as of 10 minutes ago!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> it is!
<sambagirl> nothing is simple but it is if you understand it but if you dont it isnt so your stuck if nobody helps you. to read the instructions is like reading martian for me.
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: some of the instructions are copy paste - not too difficult
<Hobbsee> some deserve to be taken outside and shot though
<sambagirl> and then i see some of these people tying l foo| grep grub -Vxz ~! boo hoo /? sys go ;D
<Hobbsee> which is where someone needs to go edit the wiki :P
<sambagirl> i wonder how in gods name they even understand each other, they must be martians.
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: well, those are useful commands, you copy them, paste them into terminal, then pastebin the output - then they look, perform large miracle, adn tell you what to do - simple really :P
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: what do you recommend if Im going to be editing same file on OOo and MS Word, back and forth?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: um...how complex will the file be?
<Hobbsee> you'll have to do it is .doc if you want to edit it constantly
<nalioth> Knowerrors: use .rtf
<Hobbsee> or that
<Hobbsee> i'd forgotten about that
<Knowerrors> pretty simple, just bolds and underlines, bullets, italics, stuff like that
<nalioth> rtf is Universally recognized
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: you eventually learn it: like lsmod means ls (list) the mod (modules) which is the stuff connected to your computer.   never figured out what grep is though, but you dont really need to know till you're helping others with those commands
<Knowerrors> I just opened a file I created on Word 2K, and all was fine except the document ran 2 lines over onto a second page, when it shoul dbe one page
<nalioth> unlike .doc or .oOo (whatever it is)
<Hobbsee> .ods
<Hobbsee> or .odt
<Hobbsee> whichever
<sambagirl> i'll learn it 
<nalioth> sambagirl: learning is fun
<Hobbsee> one's a spread sheet, ones a writing document
<sambagirl> when i learn it i will make a video on the commands and stuff.
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: lol...not all in one hit, you wont :P
<sambagirl> learning is not fun ;)
<Hobbsee> oh i dont konw
<Hobbsee> depends what it's about
<Knowerrors> nalioth: is there a way to use OOo to batch convert a bunch of .doc files to rtf?
<sambagirl> here is a good example, i almost finshed downloading the complete little rascals collection of movies and shorts which is over 10gb and lo and behold something hppened with only 8% left to finish and i learned just now that the whole thing might be corrupted so i dont have anything! 
<Knowerrors> or kword, or whatever program will do the coversion the best?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: there are other tools for that, i suspect
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: what did you use to download it?
<sambagirl> utorrent
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<sambagirl> but it is running on windows ME so they blame windows ME and i suppose that is the problem.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sambagirl> the thing keeps rebooting on its own
<nalioth> sambagirl: oh no!
<Hobbsee> but hey, rebooting is not BSoD'ing
<Hobbsee> although i suppose they are both as bad as each other
<nalioth> Hobbsee: no. it's worse
<Knowerrors> nalioth: for one at a time... what is best to convert? (OOo, Abiword, Kword)?
<sambagirl> oh wow it corrected itself
<sambagirl> so it is requeing 
<sambagirl> excellent
<nalioth> abiword is an rtf standard editor
<nalioth> abiword is lightweight
<unsurreal> OOo is bloat :P
<Hobbsee> but does it read opendocument file formats?
<nalioth> Hobbsee: opendocument?
<Hobbsee> .odt
<unsurreal> open doc text
<unsurreal> new standard?
<Hobbsee> what ooo2 saves as default, what kword writes, all that
<sambagirl> ok iinstalled kino and what was the other one?
<Hobbsee> same standard, it's the open one
<Hobbsee> PK????????
<Hobbsee> 8_3^2
<Hobbsee> instead of a page of text - i dont think so!
<sambagirl> kino works excellent thank you
<sambagirl> can u make short cuts on the desktop?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: to be honest, M$ has put such a huge amount of cruft into their doc standard, it's probably easier to use M$ word to convert to rtf
<nalioth> sambagirl: you certainly can
<sambagirl> this is not a friendly enviroment for your typical users 
<sambagirl> i know alot of people would love this but to have them in the root all the time doing this doing that would be bad, no?
<nalioth> sambagirl: correct
<Hobbsee> sambagirl: that would be where you use sudo instead
<sambagirl> but it's so much fun to i suppose hack about with it playing with it sort of i suppose
<nalioth_zZz> Hobbsee: her point is that to have novitiates powering around wearing their 'sudo' is a bad position
<Hobbsee> true
<sambagirl> can cine open a real player file?
<sambagirl> no will not open it
<Knowerrors> Where do I change the default file format in OOo? want to change to rtf
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: it's in the options, i think tools, options?
<Hobbsee> it's in the save tab
<`Nomad> under Load/Save
<`Nomad> General
<`Nomad> So no one is familiar with sound issues using TVTime
<`Nomad> allright, good night all, back to google it is :)
<Tigerhawk> Hello
<ClayG> Anyone have a recommendation for PPC software, something like activesync?
<sambagirl> what is tvtime?
<sambagirl> so cine paint does not open mpg video?
<sambagirl> or i suppose convert it to jpeg let me think about it
<ClayG> anyone know a good nix version of tmpgenc. vcdgear or scvd2dvd? 
<sambagirl> so i suppose i use konquerer to make the icons for the desktop for cine and cinepaint?
<ClayG> wish I could help you, I haven't been able to get a dvd to successfully play without chopping every few seconds
<ClayG> Hobbsee have you used multisync?
<Hobbsee> ClayG: ah...dont think so, not sure what it is
<Hobbsee> where's it recommended to put /swap on a hard disk?
<Hobbsee> the beginning?  the end?
<Hobbsee> !info multisync
<ubotu> multisync: (A program to synchronize PIM data), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.82-5.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 75 kB, Installed size: 280 kB
<Hobbsee> no, havent used it
<ClayG> !xdvdshrink
<ubotu> ClayG: I give up, what is it?
<Hobbsee> !info xdvdshrink
<Hobbsee> test
<Hobbsee> testing....
<Hobbsee> good!
<Hobbsee> oh well, see you all a little later...
<xtacocorex> anyone running cpufreqd instead of powernowd for processor scaling on a laptop?
<McScruff> hi, im trying to compile an image for a tv box and getting an error
<McScruff> configure: error: cannot run /bin/sh ./config.sub
<regeya_> #ubuntu is busy enough that you can make an inflamatory comment about gnome and not get a bite ;-)
<h> how do I change the permission of /dev/nvram and make it permanent? The permission is reset on every reboot.
<_dylan> howdy
<laszlok> whats a good audio editor for kde (im thinking like audacity)
<Tm_T> well, audacity
<Tm_T> ;)
<Knowerrors> Can anybody recommend some good unofficial ubuntu repositories?
<h> Knowerrors: why do u need that?
<Tm_T> I was asking the same
<Knowerrors> for kde packages that aren't in universe/multiverse
<Knowerrors> stuff Im too lazy to build myself
<Knowerrors> and miscellaneous programs
<Knowerrors> some stuff Ive seen/read about that Mandriva and Suse have Id like to try also
<Tm_T> ...I don't think you will find such repository
<Knowerrors> I already know of some :)
<Knowerrors> just  want some personal recomendations
<Knowerrors> I think PLF has some...
<Knowerrors> good extra repositories I found...
<Knowerrors> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<Knowerrors> deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free deb-src ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<Knowerrors> both are safe for k/ubuntu, wont break it
<flames> hi, how can i stop vnc server?
<flames> netstat -l -> tcp6       0      0 *:5800                  *:*                     LISTEN
<Tm_T> Knowerrors: mirrormax repository supposed to be closed
<Knowerrors> really, did they change to something else?
<Tm_T> dunno, I don't use backports myself
<bigcx2> hey all
<Knowerrors> Im reading in a post right now about that server, seems people are using it
<bigcx2> does anyone in here successfully use seahorse or a gpg caching program under kde?
<Tm_T> bigcx2: like kgpg?
<bigcx2> nah
<kkathman> hiya  Tm_T :)
<bigcx2> i'm trying to build packages...and in gnome i used seahorse to cache my gpg phrase
<bigcx2> but seahorse seems to die under kde for some reason
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> ah, that's your problem
<Tm_T> sorry, don't know
<Snake_> Hey guys
<Tm_T> kkathman: hullo
<Snake_> Can I get your opinions?
<Tm_T> no!
<bigcx2> course not
<bigcx2> :)
<Tm_T> get your own opinions
<Tm_T> ;)
<Snake_> Do you think kubuntu 5.10 would run good a 266 MHz, 32-64 mb (not sure which one) RAM, 80 gig HDD?
<Knowerrors> LOL, no
<Knowerrors> try xubuntu
<kkathman> Snake_: the memory requirement is quite low
<Knowerrors> do a server install with the regular install cd Snake_
<kkathman> Snake_: you should at least have 128mb
<bigcx2> yea i'll second that
<kkathman> and even then it would be better suited for gnome
<Snake_> Yea I would buy more, but ehhh its a old PC and I just want to set up a small webserver
<Knowerrors> then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop , which might run on your system
<kkathman> Snake_: no need for GUI on a webserver
<kkathman> just learn CLI
<bigcx2> well hell if it's a webserver what do ya need gui's for?
<Snake_> To set it up
<kkathman> bigcx2: exactly
<Snake_> lol
<kkathman> Snake_: Learn CLI !
<Snake_> Meh
<bigcx2> granted cli isn't for everyone
<Snake_> I would use XP, but I know that would run like a whore on it
<bigcx2> ya got that right, plus apache sucks on windows
<kkathman> bigcx2: but you are right and Snake_ should know it...if you are going to run a webserver...then learn CLI
<bigcx2> true
<kkathman> bigcx2: well it doesnt suck, but you have to learn to configure it properly on Windows which is a pain
<kkathman> much easier to configure on Linux
<bigcx2> right 
<Snake_> I know basic CLI from using kubuntu on my desktop, but I wouldn't have any idea how the hell to do it in a 100% CLI enviroment
<kkathman> Snake_: well, GUI is easy to learn, but CLI is a necessity for a committment to Linux, in my opinion
<bigcx2> the only way to find out is to go at it! man pages my friend
<bigcx2> and lots of patience
<bigcx2> ;)
<kkathman> Snake_:  you dont have to learn a million commands, maybe about 15-20 or so and know their variants
<Snake_> kkathman: I agree, but as of right now it's just a small little 4 page website that I really don't want to invest a year of time into lol
<kkathman> maybe not even that many
<Snake_> http://wildbear.selfip.com is all I am trying to host
<kkathman> Snake_: are you trying to host it or just develop?  Are you just setting one up for local testing?
<bigcx2> so has anyone in here built any packages under kde?
<kkathman> bigcx2: yes
<bigcx2> ok, do you use seahorse?
<Snake_> kkathman: It's already built, I need to host it now aswell
<kkathman> nope
<kkathman> Snake_:  ah ok...then yes you should learn CLI
<bigcx2> do you just type your passphrase in twice
<Snake_> :(
<Snake_> lol
<kkathman> or you'll need to beef your system up
<Snake_> sHmmmm
<kkathman> bigcx2: I dunno, honestly, I just have made a couple with checkinstall, and not the "official" ones
<Snake_> I wonder how XP in classic mode would run :-D
<bigcx2> ah ok
<bigcx2> nm then
<kkathman> XP in classic mode for a webserver?
<Knowerrors> Snake_: try Puppy linux, made for little boxes like that
<kkathman> Knowerrors: or DSL is good
<kkathman> but a bit more work
<Snake_> kkathman: Yea why not?
<Snake_> IIS :)
<kkathman> Snake_: one word.... security
<kkathman> Snake_: you are buying alot of security probs with any windows webserver
<kkathman> but if you can handle those...go for it
<Snake_> Okay heres what I figure, 1)I'm behind a routers firewall 2) It's going to be on its own box, with nothing more, how much secruity am I risking
<Snake_> ll
<kkathman> Snake_: well, routers dont make a lot of difference cuz you have to allow access to most exploitable ports, and 2) being on your own box is irrelevant
<Snake_> I don't know much about hackers, but okay, if I host my site on this box behind the router, with only port 80 open, thats all they would have access to correct?
<kkathman> LAMP systems are a bit more secure, as there are no exploitables out there really for LInux
<kkathman> Snake_: well, you cant have just 80 open and operate a webserver really.
<Snake_> That's all I got open now :-P
<Snake_> + I cant host a very large one, because it's only on my home line, a whopping 512 k up
<kkathman> but webservers usually need to see 21, 25, 80, and 110 at a minimum..others if you do more things
<kkathman> but I guess it you just are offering up http, might could get by on 80 alone
<Snake_> What is 25 and 110?
<Snake_> SMTP and
<kkathman> 21 = FTP,  25 = SMTP,  110 = POP3  (i.e. email)
<kkathman> as long as you dont want your users to send mail yer ok
<workingmansdead> when i click on my trash icon, and choose open in new window, I get a window that says Malformed URL trash:/   whats going worng?
<Snake_> Yea I don't need email
<v-dogg> http (80) and ssh (22) is a good start for a home web server
<Snake_> ssh?
<v-dogg> for scp/sftp
<v-dogg> ftp is not secure and should be avoided
<v-dogg> just like pop/imap without ssl encryption
<Snake_> ah
<Snake_> Meh I dun need all this BS, i'll serving up is 4-10 HTTP files lol
<Snake_> all i'll be*
<v-dogg> maybe setting up a free yahoo account or like would do the trick them ;)
<kkathman> lol
<Snake_> Actually I got a gmail account :)
<v-dogg> s/them/then/
<Snake_> I plan to use
<Snake_> Anywho on the linux side of things, CLI or try xfce?
<Knowerrors> Id try Puppy linux first, its a live cd that can be installed to hard drive if you like it, much better for a weak system than ubuntu...
<Snake_> Okay
<Snake_> Is it debian based aswell?
<Knowerrors> no, for that you may want Damn Small Linux
<Snake_> Alright
<Knowerrors> try em both :)
<Knowerrors> they can also run from usb flash drives...
<Snake_> Sweet
<Snake_> I got a 256
<smokey> when i click on my trash icon, and choose open in new window, I get a window that says Malformed URL trash:/   whats going wrong?
<Knowerrors> yeah, Puppy is less than 50mb... you can use the rest to store files
<Knowerrors> DSL is tiny too
<damnhil> how do I setup vsftp server for each user?
<PokerFacePenguin> Knowerrors: not only that...its damn small linux :P
<chaoticgeek> omg, there is only one bad thing I have to say about my roomate... His g/f calls at 1 something in the morning
<chaoticgeek> almost every day
<PokerFacePenguin> chaoticgeek: get one of those neono light phones and silence ringers
<PokerFacePenguin> neono = neon
<chaoticgeek> lol
<chaoticgeek> good idea
<chaoticgeek> nice thing though he left because she demanded
<chaoticgeek> been nice if she would have called earlier
<PokerFacePenguin> chaoticgeek: besides the cool factor, they are quite useful in a situation such as yours
<chaoticgeek> wow, it says I have lag of 33s
<PokerFacePenguin> chaoticgeek: flashes for the ring
<PokerFacePenguin> s or ms?
<chaoticgeek> s
<chaoticgeek> now its down to 718 ms
<PokerFacePenguin> well you arent laggin that bad
<PokerFacePenguin> mine is like 81 ms
<chaoticgeek> wow down to 330 ms
<PokerFacePenguin> chaoticgeek: must be listening to music or somethin
<chaoticgeek> me?
<PokerFacePenguin> yes
<chaoticgeek> no
<chaoticgeek> I've got kopete in my sys. tray though
<PokerFacePenguin> chaoticgeek: i figured something was working your cpu
<chaoticgeek> not unless kopete counts
<chaoticgeek> now that I'm up might as well check my news and emails
<PokerFacePenguin> chaoticgeek: do a top and see 
<chaoticgeek> a top?
<PokerFacePenguin> konsole >> top
<PokerFacePenguin> if you are kde
<chaoticgeek> root has lots of stuff running
<PokerFacePenguin> the things at the top are workin your box the hardest
<chaoticgeek> most useage from one thing 1.7 cpu w/ 4.7 mem (in %)
<chaoticgeek> xorg is taking up 22% mem w/ 1% cpu
<PokerFacePenguin> xorg usually is up there
<chaoticgeek> I want to get two more sticks of 512 ram
<chaoticgeek> I've got two sticks of 256 but 512 is just not enough for me :)
<chaoticgeek> I think thats what I'll do after x-mas
<chaoticgeek> Give me 1.5 gigs worth of goodness. :) I'll be able to have fun with anything hehe
<PokerFacePenguin> :)
<PokerFacePenguin> thats the great thing about linux, its use of ram
<chaoticgeek> ya, but more is always nicer
<chaoticgeek> also since I dual boot linux/windows
<chaoticgeek> windows can always use more ram
<PokerFacePenguin> i dual boot too, linux and linux :P
<chaoticgeek> lol
<PokerFacePenguin> technically, linux, linux, and more linux
<PokerFacePenguin> if you count kernels
<chaoticgeek> I'd like to get another hard drive too, and have a dedicated hard drive for linux and one for windows/tv recordings
<chaoticgeek> I've only got a 160 now, and its starting to fill up
<PokerFacePenguin> you running mythTV?
<chaoticgeek> no
<chaoticgeek> I want to get that up and going
<PokerFacePenguin> I spend too much time on the computer to watch much tv
<PokerFacePenguin> :P
<chaoticgeek> I did the ./config for it and it had lots of no's for what I did not have installed
<chaoticgeek> almost everything in the video support said no, and I looked into it and it means I need a video card 
<PokerFacePenguin> i been working on LAMP for a few days...finally figured it out
<PokerFacePenguin> drupal messed me up bad
<PokerFacePenguin> something with the pkg is broken i believe...not sure...but i got a successful phpbb2 running and drupal errors
<chaoticgeek> ok I have a facebook account cuz I go to college and my freinds wanted me to get it. And it allows me to d/l a visual representation of my freind network in a .php file
<chaoticgeek> what would I use to open it?
<PokerFacePenguin> have you tried to open it with anything?
<PokerFacePenguin> a web browser should open it
<chaoticgeek> I try w/ konquror and it just gives me all the code
<PokerFacePenguin> is it wrapped in html?
<chaoticgeek> when I d/l it in firefox it says its a SVG file
<chaoticgeek> firefox just wants me to save it again
<PokerFacePenguin> chaoticgeek: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SVG
<chaoticgeek> damn 2 am
<PokerFacePenguin> ah, another east coaster
<PokerFacePenguin> :) me too
<chaoticgeek> ya
<Swedish_Chef> hi, i just installed kubuntu-desktop on breezy. when i'm in kde, all my gtk applications have terrible fonts and styles, different from what's in gnome. any way to integrate them better in kde?
<chaoticgeek> I got class at 11 tomorrow
<Swedish_Chef> i tried the gtk+ configuration in system settings, but that hosed gtk, and i had to delete ~/.gtk* to keep my gtk apps from coredumping
<chaoticgeek> wow its going to be a pain in the but to get svg working
<chaoticgeek> ah screw it agg libs dont want to configure for me
<h> is your font in settings:/LookNFeel/  has use anti-aliasing for fonts?
<h> Does your font in settings:/LookNFeel/  have use anti-aliasing for fonts?
<Swedish_Chef> h: yes it does
<chaoticgeek> maybe sudo apt-get install kdegraphics will work
<chaoticgeek> nope...
<aftertaf> hi all
<hussam> aftertaf: hi
<aftertaf> hi :)
<aftertaf> hows things?
<hussam> aftertaf: good, you?
<aftertaf> for a monday morning ;) getting there
<hussam> Monday's suck especially when I stay up till 12:30AM and then I have to be up again at 6:00AM
<hussam> It's an hour and a half drive by can from my house to university especially in this bad weather so I have to get up at six
<hussam> by car*
<chaoticgeek> thats why I like staying on campus, just a 5 min walk to any class I have
<aftertaf> hussam:  where you at?
<hussam> In Lebanon but I'm not Lebanese , that's GMT +2 hours
<chaoticgeek> speaking of classes I should get to bed so I can go to them
<hussam> chaoticgeek: I've tried that before, but I didn't really like it.
<chaoticgeek> I like it here
<hussam> chaoticgeek: lol
<aftertaf> lol
<chaoticgeek> 2:30 am and I got classes at 11
<aftertaf> bah loads of time left then..; ;)
<chaoticgeek> ya
<penguinzdr> i have 100% cpu load when i play with amarok. i have followed the instructions on setting up dmix, but the problem stays. how can i fix it?
<oficina> hello
<oficina> How do I find files in linux? In a FAT32 partition? "ls *.iso" doesn't work. "find *.iso" doesn't work either
<oficina> hello
<chaoticgeek> hello
<oficina> chaoticgeek: how can I search for files from linux? The files are in a fat32 partition. "ls *.iso" doesn't work. "find *.iso" doesn't work.
<oficina> slocate only works inside the ext2 part of linux.
<penguinzdr> why ubuntu is on first place in distrowatch, not kubuntu?
<oficina> because ubuntu is more popular
<penguinzdr> i dont care. kubuntu is better
<oficina>  nevermind. i wasn't using the find command correctly
<oficina> ubuntu is more popular. period.
<oficina> ubuntu is the original.
<oficina> gosh, linux sucks
<Rayman_> I'm currently using ubuntu. How could I switch to kubuntu? Is apt-getting the kubuntu-desktop as good as fresh install?
<Hobbsee> Rayman_: yes, except you will then have all of gnome still there
<Hobbsee> after that, try an "aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop"
<Rayman_> k. ty.
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: well, that only removes ubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: using apt-get it does, not with aptitude...
<Tm_T> ah ok
<Hobbsee> i'm told
<Tm_T> "I've been told" ;)
<aftertaf> hi Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> argh....i had a really nice theme for firefox earlier, and now i've lost it!
<Hobbsee> hey aftertaf 
<aftertaf> pimpzilla
<chaoticgeek> wow, digg.com brings up some good poitns about google
<chaoticgeek> and now I sleep, 11am class is going to suck
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> :) found it again
<Hobbsee> right, what else do i need to configure?
<Hobbsee> it cant be this short only...
<Hobbsee> ah, email program
<Hobbsee> done that too...
<aftertaf> whatchoo doing Hobbsee reinstalling?
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: just did, now configurign teh lot again
<aftertaf> ahh nasty.
<aftertaf> why d you do that??? ;)
<Hobbsee> screwed my system up very badly....
<Hobbsee> there's this wonderful idea about having breezy stable and dapper for testing
<Hobbsee> which works as long as you dont suddenly decide to use your breezy for testing as well, and screw it up
<aftertaf> lol
<Hobbsee> !info ncurses
<Hobbsee> yeah
<raphink> lol
<penguinzdr> how can i uninstall kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu machine without making any damage?
<raphink> what exactly do you want to uninstall penguinzdr ?
<penguinzdr> raphink: everything KDE, i want to use again GDM and GNOME
<raphink> then you need to remove all libs
<raphink> one by one
<penguinzdr> when i remove KDM will GDM start automatically?
<raphink> not sure
<penguinzdr> hmm... i will stay with KDE until Ubuntu "Dapper Drake" release...
<raphink> k
<raphink> that's in 5 months
<penguinzdr> i know
<penguinzdr> but i willnot risk to crash my system
<aftertaf> penguinzdr:  you can remove kdm then run dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<penguinzdr> wtf i can not access my floppy! why?
<aftertaf> wont it mount?
<user413> LOL
<penguinzdr> how can i mount it?
<penguinzdr> i am inserting the diskette in the floppy drive and then nothing appears in /media/floppy
<penguinzdr> my father is sure that have something writed on the diskette
<aftertaf> mount /media/floppy
<penguinzdr> lets try
<penguinzdr> i now want to remove the diskette. should i enter some command or just press the button on the computer case?
<penguinzdr> aah done
<penguinzdr> hm.. i think that i really like KDE
<Hobbsee> back :)
<penguinzdr> aftertaf: that trick with the mount command will work with CDs or CDs mount automatically?
<aftertaf> penguinzdr:  auto, normally, depends on your /etc/fstab
<aftertaf> default is auto though
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: configured akgregator again - yay lol
<aftertaf> lol
<aftertaf> i'm on dapper right now :)
<Hobbsee> ah yes
<Hobbsee> i should boot there again
<Hobbsee> how do you like it?
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: how do you like it?
<aftertaf> seems ok, no real differences yet
<aftertaf> nothing ive noticed anyway
<Hobbsee> true
* Hobbsee tweaks firefox
<Rayman_> Any good how-tos for JRE?
<Hobbsee> !javadeb
<ubotu> well, javadeb is see !javadebs
<Hobbsee> !javadebs
<ubotu> from memory, javadebs is at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Hobbsee> is the easiest i've seen
<Rayman_> ty
<kairu0> hey all
<kairu0> hey Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey kairu0 
<kairu0> what you up to?
<mal1> why is gnome so much slower than kde?
<Hobbsee> kairu0: configuring kde, after reinstalling it earlier
<kairu0> fantastic
<Hobbsee> got firefox rc3, kde3.5 rc1 - i rather like living on the bleeding edge lol
<kairu0> did getting the 3.5 break you?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> no, i screwed up open office somehow, and had wine on there, which i stuffed up, and couldnt get to fully remove
<kairu0> you got any arts problems?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> not with rc1
<Hobbsee> with beta2 - heaps
<kairu0> cool
<kairu0> i'm running on the stale stable edge
<Hobbsee> hehe
<kairu0> is 3.5 faster for u
<Hobbsee> very boring...
<Hobbsee> hmmm...faster...probably a little
<kairu0> i see
<aftertaf> not going firther than b1 till its stable though
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: of 3.5?
<Hobbsee> rc1 seems around the same in terms of stability as beta1
<aftertaf> yep
<manveru> hey guys, quick questions - on trying checkinstall i get this one 'cc1plus: warnings being treated as errors'
<kairu0> i wonder if they fixed keymap problems with 3.5
<manveru> well, my question - how do i turn it off - as the error doesn't seem critical to me
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Hobbsee> !symlink
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I haven't a clue
<Hobbsee> how does one go about creating a symlink?  i cant remember
<Hobbsee> is it ln where/the/file/is where/the/symlink/is/created?
<bimberi> Hobbsee: ln -s /path/to/file/or/dir /path/to/link
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> thankyou :)
<bimberi> np :)
<Hentai^XP> whats finger?
<Hobbsee> !info finger
<ubotu> finger: (user information lookup program), section net, is optional. Version: 0.17-8 (breezy), Packaged size: 19 kB, Installed size: 80 kB
<kairu0> thats it
<kairu0> i'm going cutting edge
<kairu0> with kde at least
<nikkia> Hobbsee: if you want the same base name at the current directory, you can omit the second parameter
<Hentai^XP> !finger
<ubotu> Hentai^XP: I don't know, could you explain it?
<nikkia> Hobbsee: ie ln -s /usr/bin/ls     <- creates a 'ls' symlink to /usr/bin/ls in the current directory
<Hobbsee> nikkia: say what?  oh, i see
<Hentai^XP> Hobbsee tool for getting info?
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> Hentai^XP: !info <keyword>
<Hobbsee> useful
<Hentai^XP> hmm yeah I don't run ubuntu or kubuntu
<Rayman_> !jedit
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Rayman_
<Rayman_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Hobbsee> Hentai^XP: what are you running?  xp?
<Hentai^XP> yes
<kairu0> Hentai^XP, are you proud of that?
<manveru> kairu0: he runs xubunutu :)
<Hentai^XP> ?
<Hentai^XP> running windows XP sp2
<Hentai^XP> run as a limited user
<manveru> urgs one u too much
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, that's what i thought
<Hobbsee> i tried xfce today...didnt like it at all!
<manveru> Hobbsee: i'm running wmii and kde - depends on the tasks i have to do
<kairu0> manveru, i used to run xubuntu..before kubuntu that is
<Hentai^XP> bbi 20
<Hobbsee> yep
<kairu0> i really really like xfce speed
<Hentai^XP> E:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32>finger
<Hentai^XP> Displays information about a user on a specified system running the
<Hentai^XP> Finger service. Output varies based on the remote system.
<viviersf> erm wtf is going on here
<viviersf> *throws up @ windows xp*
<manveru> it's not _that_ bad... it's even worse...
<manveru> however, some people like it - and i don't want to insult them
<Hobbsee> 98's worse again, but we can continue this discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Hentai^XP> will do in there
<Hentai^XP> but later
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's not really on topic, is it gentlemen?
<Hentai^XP> nope
<manveru> was only insterested in the point hentai wanted to demonstrate...
<manveru> oh man, my spelling is crap today
<Hobbsee> lol
* kairu0 installs kde 3.5rc1
<kairu0> i'm going to be awesome
<kairu0> the ladies will dive after my fallen hair once i am running kde 3.5rc1
<Hobbsee> heh
<crimsun> Hobbsee doesn't seem to be diving after it.
<kairu0> pocahontas and snow white will sing to my gui's glory
<crimsun> </offtopic>
<Hobbsee> the ladies will see that and think that you are shallow :P
<Hobbsee> crimsun: indeed, you are right
<Hobbsee> on both counts
* kairu0 dives out of the way as 10 busty young women try to catch his breath in ziplock bags
* Hobbsee raises eyebrows
<Hobbsee> how old are you anyway kairu0?
<kairu0> 22
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<kairu0> you're the 20th female to ask since i began installing kde 3.5rc1
* Hobbsee considers her response - to tear you apart on a public, logged channel, is not such a good idea - even though your behaviour may well deserve it
<kairu0> oh now i'm finished
<kairu0> no need to advertise how attractive people find me now that i've upgraded
<kairu0> time to log out
<Hobbsee> people will version you if they really want to...
* Hobbsee shakes head
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ok then lol....
<JakubS> hello
<Hobbsee> hi
<crimsun> Hobbsee: (yeah, some people...)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<JakubS> does kernel included in dapper live cd contain SATA suspend patches?
<crimsun> if they're included in 2.6.15-rc1, then yes
<JakubS> they are not, besides dapper seems to include 2.6.12
<crimsun> although the 2.6.15-rc1 linux image that we have in the archive is not the default one yet, that's still 2.6.12.3ish
<Hobbsee> ah, so i'm not going crazy - when does 2.6.14 go into dapper?
<crimsun> dapper has 2.6.12 and 2.6.15
<Hobbsee> right
<crimsun> Hobbsee: (it won't, we're targeting 2.6.15)
<Hobbsee> i see...but isnt 2.6.15 a testing one, seeing as it's an odd number release?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: or did that change
<JakubS> i'm currently using 2.6.15-rc1 on suse and it sucks - swsusp does not work, nor suspend to memory
<crimsun> it'll be a stable release per usual (anything 2.major == even is)
<Hobbsee> right
<JakubS> 2.6.12 from dapper seems to be able to at least hibernate properly
<crimsun> JakubS: they haven't been updated, that's why
<Hobbsee> yeah, well .15 is odd, isnt it?
<Hentai^XP> manveru ?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: the revision following 2.major isn't relevant
<JakubS> 2.6.13 won't even boot without acpi=off
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> yep
<JakubS> and 2.6.15 breaks vbetool so maybe it is not so good idea to update yet :-)
<crimsun> hence why 2.6.15 is not yet the default in Dapper
<JakubS> well, it is not even released yet 
<crimsun> our 2.6.15 image, of course
<crimsun> not 2.6.15 upstream
<JakubS> from anyway looking at acpi-support package it seems that kubuntu has much more complete laptop support than suse
<crimsun> we both know it's not past rc2 yet
<JakubS> yes, i only installed it because i hoped it has enough fixes to make my laptop act as real laptop (sleep support)
<Hobbsee> mmm...laptop support - my laptop will boot and survive for 17 mins only, without AC power - nasty
<crimsun> ouch
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> good for short power failures, otherwise the computer must go off before data is lost
<JakubS> kubuntu is booting for 13 minutes now and it is not yet completed
<JakubS> this is what i get for using crappy cd-rw
<Hobbsee> ouch
<JakubS> but as i remember even with good cd kubuntu is longest booting live distro i ever seen
<crimsun> there's significant work to reduce that time
<crimsun> we're bootcharting all that
<manveru> Hentai^XP: yeah?
<Hentai^XP> what did you want to hear about?
<JakubS> does kubuntu support encrypted /home partition?
<crimsun> JakubS: it'll support anything you hack it up to do
<manveru> Hentai^XP: for example what you're doing in a (k)ubuntu-channel while being all for xp?
<Cowpat1989> morning/afternoon
<Hobbsee> evening :)
<Hentai^XP> manveru are you in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<Cowpat1989> hey, would anyone like to give me a hand with something?
<Hentai^XP> if not can you come in there as not to be off topic here
<Hobbsee> Cowpat1989: can try, but not without more info :P
<Cowpat1989> obviously
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> the idea pretty much is "dont ask to ask, just ask"
<Cowpat1989> i just installed kubuntu to my laptop today and i wasn't given a chance to enter a root passwd
<Hobbsee> !root
<Hobbsee> heard of sudo?
<Cowpat1989> how can i get around this
<Cowpat1989> yeah
<ubotu> methinks root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Hobbsee> check that page - ubuntu uses sudo
<Hobbsee> same with kubuntu
<Cowpat1989> oh ok
<Hobbsee> :)
<JakubS> wow, suspend to ram actually worked with kubuntu
<JakubS> i guess this is time to kiss suse goodbye
<Hobbsee> lol nice
<Cowpat1989> yeah, when i go into the package manager, it asks for one
<Cowpat1989> and im more used to knoppix
<Hobbsee> it's asking for the sudo password, which is the user which was created at installation
<JakubS> (or just copy kernel and acpi-support)
<JakubS> i spent 2 days configuring suse to my liking,  i guess it was wasted time :-(
<Cowpat1989> well i enter the passwd i entered and it dosn't want to work
<Cowpat1989> but i will try sudo
<Cowpat1989> thanks
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can I create and manage a mysql database with mysql-admin?
<Hobbsee> you might want to ask that in #mysql if you get no answer here
<DjDarkman> k ,10x Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> night all...
<ubuntu> eo
<mintywalker> if i increase the size (in pixels) of the taskbar
<mintywalker> the application icons increase in size too
<mintywalker> is there a way to shrink them back down, to leave more space for other things in the taskbar?
<mintywalker> I've hunted around configure panel with no luck so far ...
<user1> Hmmmm
<redondos> Hello. What's the name of the package(s) that contain widgets for the kde panel, such as a bandwidth monitor graph?
* aftertaf just found a real nasty way to pass the hours of boredom
<aftertaf> it is kalles katomic
<dipnlik> aftertaf: nethack? frozen bubble? :P
<Zeusz> hy .look I can't configure my network under kubuntu
<Zeusz> can u help me
<Zeusz> how can i make it to remember my network settings?
<leagris> hello
<Zeusz> i configured my network with command
<Zeusz> s
<Zeusz> but when i reboot
<Zeusz> all my network settings are forgotten
<leagris> ho do you setup email client to use in Firefox for "Send Page by email" or "Send URL by email" ?  My current setup launch Evolution but Id like it to launch Thunderbird instead ?
<Rayman_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<Rayman_> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is to enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Rayman_> !multiverse
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<Rayman_> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Dapper Flight 1 http://tinyurl.com/d5gfk | http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35rc1.php | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel: use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com |  IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<leagris> How do I setup email client to use in Firefox for "Send Page by email" or "Send URL by email" ?  My current setup launch Evolution but Id like it to launch Thunderbird instead ? I tryed about:onfig and looking inside Edit Preferences. I even searched Env variables settings. Where is it configured ?
<dipnlik> leagris: think you have to configure your system's default email client
<leagris> yep and ? Where is that ?
<dipnlik> leagris: doesn't T-Bird have an option for "set as default"?
<leagris> neither
<leagris> Kde kcontrol says default to Kmail ^^
<dipnlik> leagris: also you could look for something in KDE Control Center, or even something to disable in Kmail or Kontact
<dipnlik> :)
<leagris> Nothing related to kmail, default email client for firefox is Evolution. I'd like it to be Thunderbird
<leagris> Asked that in #ubuntu and was told to ask #kubuntu ^^
<apokryphos> if you use kde, and you want to not use kmail as default mail client, you have to alter it from systemsettings
<leagris> what programm is systemsettings. Do you talk about kcontrol ?*
<apokryphos> leagris: kcontrol is a similar program. You can also alter it from kcontrol
<leagris> kcontrol is simmilar to what program ?
<apokryphos> systemsettings
<apokryphos> try it out; alt+f2 -> systemsettings
<leagris> ok i am in but what section ?
<leagris> internet and networking has ne section about email client
<apokryphos> leagris: User Account -> Default Applications
<leagris> apokryphos, the settings here says it use kmail
<apokryphos> so change it
<leagris> Ok, but Firefox don't call kmail
<apokryphos> it should respect the environment default; take a shot at it
<dipnlik> apokryphos: leagris's problem is that FF is not using this config, because it calls evo and not kmail
<leagris> Changing the setting to Thunderbird.. Firefox continue to call Evolution even after quitting Firefox
<apokryphos> oh
<apokryphos> hm
<leagris> In a shell I did : env | grep -i evolution and found nothing
<apokryphos> leagris: hm, not sure how ff determines which one to use then. Might be worth asking in #firefox
<leagris> fgrep -ri evolution  ~/.mozilla/firefox/ found nothing
<nikkia> firefox is probably using your *gnome* setup, as it is a gnome app at heart (technically, gtk, but it uses config options from gnome)
<nikkia> the kubuntu build has some fixes to remove that dependancy, but its likely the fixes don't cover everything
<leagris> I guess if I remove evolution it will default to something else ^^
<nikkia> leagris: most likely, yes, or just try and open evo anyway :)
<nikkia> leagris: you *can* change it within firefox
<leagris> I dont like evolution, to unstable
<leagris> nikkia, i searched edit/prefences and about:config and found nothing
<leagris> I even searched my profile directory with grep
<nikkia> leagris: yes, its a bit tricky, see, what happens is...
<nikkia> first of all, firefox looks to see if its been told to override the system mail handler, if not, then it goes and looks at its own mime-types mappings, if it still hasn't found it, it asks gnome what its mime-types handler for mailto: is
<leagris> I cant beleave it is had compled inside the Thunderbird binary
<leagris> I even searched the launch script in /usr/bin/mozilla-tnunderbird
<nikkia> there are several ways you can fix it, as a result, one is to configure gnome, one is to configure a mime-type for firefox, the last is to write a line to your profile that forces it to use something else
<nikkia> leagris: as i said, you're probably falling all the way back to whatever gnome is set to use for mail, which would very probably be evo, so that looks a strong possibility
<leagris> I unsintalled Evolution, now the action in Firefox does nothing :)
<nikkia> if you want to force ff to use something, you need to edit your prefs.js and add something like:
<nikkia> user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.mailto", "/usr/bin/kmail");
<nikkia> i'm not sure i'd say that is the best way to tell ff to use kmail/whatever, but it should work
<dipnlik> nikkia: http://daryl.learnhouston.com/?p=171
<dipnlik> sorry, that was for leagris 
<nikkia> once the Qt version of ff is more complete, this might be a little easier on kde distros :)
<leagris> thanks dipnlik, in fact network.protocol-handler.expose.mailto is now set to false and there ar no app.mailto
<nikkia> leagris: no, there wouldn't be one by default
<nikkia> leagris: its an option that is considered a 'last resort', its generally considered better to ask the underlying OS first
<dipnlik> leagris: thank nikkia, only now I realized a google search for firefox about:config default email client could help :P
<nikkia> i've gone thru this personally, because i am using LFS with a non-working gnome setup
<leagris> ok
<leagris> Is ther en env variable I can use to hav this set tup system or per user ?
<nikkia> leagris: if you want  it system wide, you need to modify the system-wide gnome mime-types database
<leagris> nikkia, you mad it much more clear to me how all the stuff is entrenched now. I can continue my own investigations. Thank you soo much for the help
<nikkia> leagris: its perhaps easier, if you're a relative newbie to linux, to picture the mime-types stuff much like the windows file extensions stuff (which isn't surprising, as windows has used mime-types for its application mapping for a long time now :)
<leagris> Do you think this is appropriate to fill a bugzilla report for ubuntu or kubuntu about this ?
<nikkia> leagris: hmm, not sure, if anything, it'd be a kubuntu bug, since using the gnome applications settings on ubuntu would be 'the right behaviour'
<nikkia> leagris: but i imagine the kubuntu ff maintainers are well aware that the de-gnome-ing of ff is far from complete
<nikkia> (assuming there's even a seperate kubuntu ff, but i think there must be, as some things are de-gnomed
<nikkia> plain built-from-mozilla-sources ff *always* uses 'esd' for sound, for example, whereas i believe the kubuntu ff doesn't
<GNAM> when next kubuntu with kde 3.5?
<GNAM> shall I wait until dapper?
<apokryphos> GNAM: there are 3.5rc1 debs available. See /topic
<leagris> I can't call myself a newbe, using linux since 1997 from suse 5, some many mandrake and ubuntu. Now that is a short time I deal with Firefox/Thunderbird. I used Seamonky Mozilla all that pas time
<nikkia> leagris: fair enough, the issues are the same with mozilla, just less visible since the email is integrated :)
<leagris> That's true 
<leagris> I can't deal with Evolution yet I tryed it from its ready birth compiled from CVS tree and incomplete. Now it is still very less stable than Thunderbird
<leagris> Remind me of the times I found Evolution on Freshmeat (great, that may replace Outlook some day.. Tryed it, tryed it again until very recently. And it can not still be used without random crashes :)
<leagris> and yet, the Microsoft OSA connetivity in evolution is still a joke (sorry for that).
<hiasll> hi! is it possible to have a boot-splash with lilo, or do i have to install grub?
<blanky> how can I install KDE without all those apps, I'm running ubuntu
<apokryphos> blanky: all what apps?
<apokryphos> !installingkde
<ubotu> apokryphos: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<apokryphos> hm
<apokryphos> read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE for possible ways of installation
<pipitas_2> Riddell: ping
<nalioth> apokryphos: did you get hit by a windmill?
<apokryphos> I sure hope not
<dipnlik> hi all. tried to send e-mail using mutt but failed, response is: 554 sorry, mailfrom without country or top level domain is administratively denied (in reply to MAIL FROM command) . Any ideas on how to solve this?
<dipnlik> the From: field contains my e-mail address
<nalioth> dipnlik: did you configure mutt to use your local smtp server?
<dipnlik> nalioth: not yet, not sure what do I have to configure, can you help?
<nalioth> dipnlik: look in your ~/.muttrc
<nalioth> dipnlik: iirc, by default mutt uses your boxes smtp daemon to send mail (and i dont think you've set that up, eh)
<dipnlik> nalioth: yes, it uses sendmail
<nalioth> dont set up your boxes smtp server unless you have it forwared through gmail or whatever your offsite email provider is
<dipnlik> nalioth: so what do you suggest me to do? I want to have a console e-mail program...
<nalioth> dipnlik: first , read the mutt documentation, it will use external smtp to send
<nalioth> and your mutt settings are in ~/.muttrc
<dipnlik> nalioth: oh, so it can use smtp. read somewhere it couldn't o.O
<nalioth> dipnlik: iirc, sendmail is an implementation of smtp
<thoreauputic> dipnlik: in ubuntu, install postfix - sendmail is just a convenient hook that will work fine with postfix
<thoreauputic> and sendmail is a nightmare to configure
<nalioth> thoreauputic: mutt can use external smtp or so i thought
<nalioth> thoreauputic: if he uses his box to send mail, it's still gonna get bounced, i suspect
<thoreauputic> ah - I bow to your greater knowledge then
<dipnlik> thoreauputic: wiki.mutt.org tells about esmtp. But then I'd have to store my password plain text on ~/.esmtprc :S
<dipnlik> thoreauputic: and postfix and sendmail are already installed, what type of config do I need to do?
<nalioth> dipnlik: unless you are using google, or some other ssl enabled email provider, your pass gets sent plaintext across the network every time you check your mail
<bubblenut> Hey, is there a tutorial around on how to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<apokryphos> !breezyupgrade
<ubotu> methinks breezyupgrade is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nalioth> apokryphos: recent additions to the factoid include dire warnings, lol
<apokryphos> yup, noticed
<bubblenut> Eh, I'm falling at the first block, I try to install the kubuntu-desktop package and it asks me to insert the disk
<bubblenut> Please insert the disk labeled:
<bubblenut> Kubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)
<bubblenut> in drive /cdrom/
<apokryphos> bubblenut: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD source
<apokryphos> bubblenut: then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nalioth> bubblenut: you dont have your install disk handy? nobody else does, either, lol
<bubblenut> Sweet, now is there any way of shutting down kynaptic without doing a kill -9 on it once it's stuck in it's "Please in sert the disk ..." loop?
<apokryphos> bubblenut: just kill that piece of crap :D
<nalioth> bubblenut: oops. open a konsole and type 'xkill' and touch kynaptic
<bubblenut> poof! ... and it was gone :)
<Flying_Eagle> fuck! the first pre-version of dapper drake? thats quite fast O_O
<JakubS> eww, backporting kdemm like suse did is bad idea - in suse it is crashy as hell
<dennis_p> Will there be a video configuration tool? forums are filled with questions about such basic configurations
<ubuntu> anyone does hard drive install have moprte apps than live Cd???
<ubuntu> more??
<dennis_p> no but installing is easy with adept
<ubuntu> anyone here
<ClayG> has anyone here used k9copy of xdvdshrink before?
<Flying_Eagle> no
<Flying_Eagle> but acidrip is quite cool
<ubuntu> why is the boot up so long compared to other distros i mean seems like extra routines??
<ClayG> can acidrip compress dvd's?
<ClayG> like make them fit on a standard blank?
<ubuntu> Also can u install from live cd or have to have the install cd??
<Flying_Eagle> ClayG, yes. but its not like "insert dvd, insert dvd-r, finished"
<bubblenut> err kubuntu.org breezy-updates/main isn't found, this isn't specifically mentioned in the tutorial, does this mean that I don't need it?
<nalioth> ubuntu: you need the install cd to install breezy and previous
<_douglas> has anyone set up a cvs server or svn server in kubuntu?
<GuerillaTactiks> Hello I need some serious help, I can't log on into kubuntu anymore. Have no idea why. The login dialog shows up then I put in the details (I know them 100%) and it goes blank for a second like its about to log in but then goes straight back to the login dialog. It was working perfect for the last week
<ubuntu> whast breezy???
<GuerillaTactiks> Its kubuntu 5.10
<v-dogg> GuerillaTactiks: caps lock
<dennis_p> 5.10 is nicknamed breezy
<GuerillaTactiks> No its not that, I checked
<GuerillaTactiks> It does not deny my login
<GuerillaTactiks> If I put the wrong details it shows at bottom that it was invalid. But in this case it accepts details, almost logs in then comes back with no error or anything
<GuerillaTactiks> And I have been logging in fine for whole week
<GuerillaTactiks> I can log into the console mode though
<futurama> hi everybody
<futurama> can samebody help using konversation?
<ClayG> Flying_Eagle, can it at least save the output as an image/.iso?
<GuerillaTactiks> Can someone help me please
<ClayG> ah it only saves them in .avi and .mpg
<ClayG> need it in a dvd or dvdlike format
<ubuntu> How is kubuntu differnt from other distros??
<chaoticgeek> its kubuntu
<chaoticgeek> go to kubuntu.org I bet they say something like that on the website
<nalioth> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<bhna> futurama: how?
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> hey, chaoticgeek
<chaoticgeek> I need a good quote
<futurama> hi, I've never used konversation before: what is a channel and where can I get it?
<bhna> futurama: you are in the channel #kubuntu. you can join another channel with /join #otherchannel
<bhna> futurama: wich program do you use now?
<bhna> futurama: http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/
<futurama> Konversation
<nalioth> "chaoticgeek is da r0xorZ"  ?
<sdogi> any ideas how to disable that console framebuffer thing that has been included with breezy
<sdogi> it doesn't work very well with my laptop, some lines are not being showed when screen gets full of text, so i have to type clear to see what i'm typing
<hussam> what's a qt3/kde torrent client?
<sdogi> ktorrent
<hussam> ok thanks. I'll try that
<Ayiden> hi, does anyone here know a way to edit the links in systemsettings
<Ayiden> ?
<Ayiden> I would like to add some programs there for a friends PC.. 
<Ayiden> Systemsettings looks like a simple interface with links in it.. Im hoping thats all it is.. as long as it can be edited through configuration files, html, or C basic i will be fine
<Ayiden> !systemsettings
<ubotu> Ayiden: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Ayiden> hmmm
<Ayiden> lol
<Fillado> i'd do it the simple way - add a folder called "Other System Settings" to the KDE menu
<_xuniL> heh..
<Ayiden> ubotu: nice robot
<ubotu> Ayiden: I haven't a clue
<_xuniL> he sure is :D
<Ayiden> Fillado: ha
<nalioth> doesnt kde have a menueditor when you right click the 'k' ?
<Ayiden> Fillado: yeah I could but that would be running away from what I was trying to do.. ill never know how that way *(lol)
<_xuniL> it should have yes nalioth
<Ayiden> yes but Im going to try to change system settings and then from there im looking into how to integrate programs into kcontrol
<Ayiden> nalioth: kde has the worst menu editor... its cursed I have moved things in it and had it make doubles of items and still not put them in the right stop... Its okay for adding a program here and there but if you want to totally redesign its just not going to work
<_xuniL> i got no problem with it!?
* nalioth just thought he's point out that it does exist
<gigcs> hi nalioth
<nalioth> gigcs: howdy
<Ayiden> Im making a complete custom version of kubuntu. Im adding a grub splash as well as making configuring grub easy for someone comming from window. Also I am taking aout a few programs and having an option to boot enlightent with kde. I find kubuntu to have alot of nive features but The reason for me wanting to edit kcontrol is that I want everything used to configure the system and "change its look" to be found in the same p
<Ayiden> _xuniL: the menu editor is fine but try changing the names of multimedia and internet etc... and then moving the files aroundand completly changing the look of the menu... it WILL mess up especially if you try to do it all at once
<_xuniL> k :(
<gigcs> i want not defalut x-window in kubuntu. 
<Ayiden> most people dont do that so its a minor bug
<Ayiden> _xuniL: dont worry I dont know for fact that it has not been fixed... you see I found this bug in kde 3.4.2 not 3.4.3 like kubuntu breezy has.. I havint tried it in breezy because i REALLY dont want to have to go through THAT again *(lol)
<_xuniL> heh :D
<yannick> ehrm, i just installed kubuntu.  and the installer didn't ask me for a root pw?? is there a default one?
<_xuniL> heh no..
<sampan> yannick, no ... (k)ubuntu doesn't use root -- it uses sudo (with your own pw).
<sampan> !root
<ubotu> I guess root is disabled in Ubuntu, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<yannick> ohh... ic. coming from gentoo ;)
<divan> Anyone here know why OpenOffice.org2 official has not bn added to repositories??
<gigcs> not default startx  kde .How To
<nalioth> divan: because it's not backported yet?
<slow-motion> hallo
<divan> nalioth: Aren't k/ubuntu devs pretty quick at backported stuff like that? I mean its pretty important update?
<nalioth> divan: right now the focus is on getting the core dapper sorted (installers for 3 archs, etc)
<divan> OK, cool. Thanks nalioth!
<nemster> i'd like to test kde 3.5 rc1. i added the line to sources.list. which apt-get command do i need to use to install it?
<nalioth> nemster: apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<divan> or apt-get dist-upgrade
<nemster> apt-get update gave me some errors. i now updated with adept lets see...
<gigcs> i want not  boot  default  is kde . i want text mode not kde . but system have kde.  
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gigcs about bum
<Chizn> how would i connect to an SMB share in windows? i have tried but i get a username and password prompt but nothing will work as the usernam or password
<divan> Chizn: It should work, check the following:Case sensitivity,firewall,&Share name!
<Sonny_Wertzik> can anyone here tell me what the difference is between what the difference is kompmgr and xcompmgr?
<gigcs> i want install package  from cd .
<Sonny_Wertzik> can anyone here tell me what the difference is between kompmgr and xcompmgr?
<gigcs> nalioth: i want install package from cd . command install from cd .
<Chizn> divan, if i share say /mnt/win would i type "\\10.0.0.4\mnt\win" ? or just \win?
<nalioth> gigcs: sudo apt-get install pkgname"
<unixhead> gigcs: all of the packages on the cd are copied to your hard drive during the install
<nalioth> unixhead: not all of them, just the ones that are installed
<gigcs> problem dependency package
<unixhead> nalioth: funny when i install build-essential and linux-headers-386 after the install they are on my hard drive already
<nalioth> unixhead: anything you install using apt-get is downloaded as a deb and kept in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<unixhead> i install those packages to set up my internet
<gigcs> if i  have package from internet in /var/cache/apt/archives  and i want these package install  without internet .
<nalioth> gigcs: sudo dpkg -i name_of_file.deb
<divan> Chizn: Depends what the share name is. Are you doing this through Konqueror? If so you could simply type smb://10.0.0.4
<gigcs> command dpkg and problem dependency  package .
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<nalioth> gigcs: what pkg do you want?
<gigcs> package xmms
<gigcs> nalioth: i want install xmms package.
<unixhead> gigcs: apt-get install xmms
<Ayiden> what is the logic behind ubuntu's deb package versions... for instance one packae says version: 1.203ubuntu4 while another ubuntu 16 or 3? there are tons of numbers after the ubuntu.. Im making an ubuntu package and would like to know what number needs to go after ubuntu if any.. it is a package that is made for ubuntu/kubuntu
<nalioth> gigcs: open a console and type "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<gigcs> but if not internet. mean  i can not install xmms.
<tvo> Ayiden: I think it's <debian version>ubuntu<ubuntu version>
<tvo> Ayiden: ie. you start with ubuntu0, if you do a new upload you make ubuntu1, etc.
<unixhead> gigcs: xmms is copied over from the cd onto the hard drive during the install so it should install
<Ayiden> tvo: thanks alot 
<nalioth> unixhead: xmms is standard in kubuntu?
<unixhead> nalioth: no amarok is
<nalioth> unixhead: then gigcs will need to be online to get xmms, if it's not on the install cd
<unixhead> nalioth: i think starting with breezy all packages on the cd are dumped into apt's cache
<unixhead> with hoary you had to insert the cd
<gigcs> i have cd kubuntu hoary.
<nalioth> gigcs: download a hoary Ubuntu install disc (unless you have one already)
<unixhead> gigcs: hmm not sure if xmms is on the kubuntu cd's
<nalioth> gigcs: xmms is on the ubuntu install cds, download a hoary one and come back and see us
<gigcs> if wish  add package xmms on cd. and install xmms from cd . what  is command install from cd .
<nalioth> gigcs: once you get the ubuntu hoary install cd, put it in your machine, and it should ask if you want to install things from it
<lollypop> hello
<gigcs> nalioth:if  i wish add  other package on cd. and install  other package from cd .
<Chizn> divan, i still cannot get the password
<Chizn> would it be my regular signin username and password or would i make one for shares somewhere?
<nalioth> gigcs: download the ubuntu hoary install cd
<gigcs> nalioth: if ubuntu hoary install cd .but  not have package i wish. How im  add package on cd. 
<gummel> hi
<nalioth> gigcs: i dont know what you are asking. i've answered every possible way to install a pkg (from a cd or otherwise)
<arthurb> Hi, I have a slight problem with kdebluetooth... whenever I activate bluetooth, KBluetoothD pops up a warning stating that my hcid class is set to 0x0 and suggests to fix that in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf... however in my conffile, the class is NOT set to 0x0 as claimed but to 0x100000 as suggested
<gigcs> nalioth:if you have cd  but cd you not have package at you want. and not internet.how do you make?. for install package at you want .So i want  add package at i want into cd .
<nalioth> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: (Versatile X audio player that looks like Winamp), section sound, is optional. Version: 1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 979 kB, Installed size: 7216 kB
<nalioth> gigcs: xmms is on the hoary ubuntu install cd
<gigcs> nalioth: if  i  wish  package other. you have advise.
<nalioth> gigcs: what language are you comfortable with ?
<unixhead> gigcs: if its not on the cd or in the online repos then you will have to compile it from source
<gigcs> nalioth:im sorry.
<gigcs> unixhead:how to .
<nalioth> gigcs: what is your primary language?
<gigcs> thai
<gigcs> nalioth:thai 
<Zeep> Hi
<nalioth> gigcs: ok. i'm looking for a thai speaking room now
<gigcs> nalioth:thai language.
<Zeep> I have a problem with my intel IP2200 WLAN-card (HP z3000 notebook) while using WEP-encryption
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<Zeep> Whenever I am connected to a wep-encrypted network, my system crashes within ~5 minutes. The problem doesn't occur when I'm using a LAN or WPA-encrypted connection. Can anybody give me a pointer?
<gigcs> unixhead: i wish add package on cd .
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gigcs about compile
<unixhead> gigcs: how come you cant get xmms from the internet?
<unixhead> gigcs: look on packages.ubuntu.com if you cant find something
<marius_> offff ... I was in another channel
<marius_> how did I get there ...?
<marius_> no idea ... but ... people, why can't I play a sound file like an mp3 ... and a movie file like *.wmv?
<nalioth> unixhead: xmms is on the ubuntu hoary install cd, and it can be installed from there onto  a kubuntu install
<nalioth> marius_: your nick is not registered, which is why you ended up in that other channel
<nemster> i cant get my sound to work, error is similar to ;  ./dev/dsp cant be openend the soundserver will use /dev/null . i have a laptop with intel8x0 i guess. anyone?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell marius_ about register
<gigcs> unixhead: problem dependency with package . you have advise manage with dependency.
<marius_> why should I register my nickname
<marius_> I will never be here again with marius ... maybe I'll change it...
<marius_> do I have to register?
<unixhead> nalioth: seems a bit excessive to download a whole cd for xmms
<unixhead> gigcs: what does it say you are missing
<nalioth> unixhead: i've told him about packages.ubuntu.com and getting xmms and depends
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<Chizn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats maybe that will help marius
<unixhead> nalioth: hmm ok
<gigcs> unixhead:thank you.
<unixhead> gigcs: no problem
<marius_> REGISTER ghdjk
<Kinomees> could someon suggest good themes for KDE ... besides kde-look.org
<gigcs> unixhead: i wish add/remove package into install cd . you  have advise.
<nalioth> gigcs:  i sent you this link two days ago >>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<gigcs> nalioth: yes, but i read and make  but i have problem .
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> que tal
<nalioth> gigcs: you are attempting an advanced task. i dont know anything about remastering an install cd
<chaoticgeek> that is still fun
<chaoticgeek> hello?
<nalioth> hello?
<gigcs> nalioth: thank you. who i can ask.
<chaoticgeek> hello?
<nalioth> gigcs: ask in #ubuntu 
<uny> hi everybody. how is ist possible to start the konqueror  using the different profiles? thx
<chaoticgeek> I've got a question, can I use my home dir (/home/*) as my home dir for multiple distros?
<apokryphos> uny: konqueror --help
<nalioth> uny: of course. open a console and type konqueror --help
<uny> thx
<chaoticgeek> like have Kubuntu, and slackware installed to their own root (/) and have my home (/home/nugget) as one dir for both?
<_crash> Anybody about?
<chaoticgeek> no
<unixhead> chaoticgeek: no
<_crash> Obviously.
<chaoticgeek> ...
<chaoticgeek> well there goes that idea
<chaoticgeek> that would be so cool if you could
<unixhead> chaoticgeek: but you can use /home/ but have a diff nick for each distro
<_crash> <-- Needs help with Flash on a fresh Kubuntu install :-P
<chaoticgeek> well... that is nice too
<unixhead> _crash: whats the problem?
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell _crash -about !restricted
<chaoticgeek> crap I cant spell
<_crash> I installed it via the Adept frontend.. and... it still turns up blank though I think I have the plugin for it in the browser now.
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell _crash -about !codecs
<unixhead> maybe the flash you are trying to view is made with flash 8
<chaoticgeek> wornt one
<unixhead> ubuntu only having flash 7
<_crash> Nope, it won't show up.
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell _crash -about !flash
<_crash> (Why isn't it telling me anything?)
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell _crash -about flash
<_crash> Oh!
<chaoticgeek> because I dont know what I'm doing
<chaoticgeek> ok there you go
<uny> i'm sorry. what is the original name of the file manager profile in konqueror. i've only got the german names
<chaoticgeek> that might help you a little bit
<_crash> Looking..
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<chaoticgeek> wow, ctrl tab swiches desktops
<chaoticgeek> the new things you learn everyday
<unixhead> although a great feature i hardly ever use more then one vdesktop
<tdmgy> what player should I use for .mkv files?
<chaoticgeek> I like them
<chaoticgeek> they are great when I have bunch of stuff open
<unixhead> hmm yeah i used to put all my kopete windows on one desktop to keep them out the way
<chaoticgeek> like I use one for my java programming. another I have media players run in
<tdmgy> does anyone know what I should use?
<nalioth> tdmgy: vlc
<unixhead> tdmgy: whats a .mkv file?
<chaoticgeek> another one for internet browsing
<chaoticgeek> nope
<tdmgy> nalioth, Kubuntu comes with VLC packages?
<tdmgy> I'd like to use something that Kubuntu comes with
<chaoticgeek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.mkv
<tdmgy> yes, I read it
<unixhead> anything like media players or even konversation i just minimize to the system tray now that frees up enough room for me
<chaoticgeek> ok did you read the thing that says gstreamer has native support for .mkv files?
<tdmgy> yes
<tdmgy> but I don't see packages for it
* tdmgy goes to check again
<unixhead> gstreamer is the default for kubuntu
<nalioth> tdmgy: you need to enable universe and multiverse repositories and then you can install it
<chaoticgeek> proably because its native and in the core files, and if he installed restrictedformats on the wiki.ubuntu.org
<chaoticgeek> he should have it
<tdmgy> found it
<tdmgy> thanks guys
<tdmgy> I was blind.....
<_crash> Woo.
<_crash> Know how good/bad the GPLFlash works compared the Macromedia's? :-S
<tdmgy> it said that some of the packages couldn't be installed :-/
<tdmgy> hope it still works
<tdmgy> nope
<unixhead> in that case go into adept and go to file > manage repositories and enable universe and multiverse
<tdmgy> the amarok-gstreamer package failed
<tdmgy> any recommendations?
<nalioth> tdmgy: using non official pkgs and/or repos will cause your kubuntu not to work well
<tdmgy> no
<tdmgy> I used the Kynaptic packages
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<chaoticgeek> hi at1as 
<tdmgy> ubotu, I don't understand what you are saying
<ubotu> tdmgy: what are you talking about?
<chaoticgeek> tdmgy: ubotu is a bot
<tdmgy> oh.......
<tdmgy> really?
<chaoticgeek> he gives out infromation when you call stuff 
<tdmgy> okay
<tdmgy> so, what should I do?
<chaoticgeek> have you seen the restricted formats page on the wiki.ubuntu.org?
<tdmgy> I'm new to this all
<tdmgy> I wouldn't know what to do if I got there
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell tdmgy about restrictedformats
<chaoticgeek> he will pm you w/ a link, click it and it gives you step by step instructions
<nalioth> tdmgy: reading is a good start
<pipoun> hello mates
<chaoticgeek> read it very carefuly and make sure you do the Before you Start part right
<tdmgy> I am reading :P
<pipoun> anyone experiencingproblems withkubuntu and dual head?
<tdmgy> do you think VLC would play .mkv files?
<nalioth> tdmgy: i KNOW vlc plays .mkv files
<chaoticgeek> kaffine should play .mkv files once you get everything set up right
<pipitas_2> Riddell: ping
<tdmgy> if I got gstreamer it would play through AmaroK
<tdmgy> good, VLC does play mkv files :)
<tdmgy> thanks guys! :D
<pipoun> In one monitor, the windows decorations has disapeared!
<pipoun> and on one monitor, I have kde configured in english and on the other it's configured in french (I'm actually french)
<Riddell> pipitas_2: yo
<buz_> hi
<buz_> i need help with Xorg. for the second time in as many days, Xorg simply froze on me
<chaoticgeek> omg a 12.7 gig bz2 file
<chaoticgeek> that has got to expand pretty big
<buz_> i cant even do crtl-alt-backspace
<buz_> if i ssh to the box, Xorg eats up all cpu but i cant kill it
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<pipitas_2> Riddell: you may have an idea what causes that problem:  http://www.nomachine.com/tr/view.php?id=TR11C01164 ?
<_crash> Ugh, Flash still doesn't work.  It hurts!
<_crash> I have the "swf-player" package installed, and it is most confirmedly available as a plugin in the browser, but it just doesn't work!
<Riddell> pipitas_2: no idea at all
<chaoticgeek> did you know you can download wikipedia?
<crashprone> .. so I hear.
<crashprone> That could take a while.
<crashprone> Text, but hella-lots.
<crashprone> Wonder how big it is.
<_thumper_> Riddell, you don't happen to live in London UK do you?
<pipitas_2> Riddell: but something in (K)Ubuntu must have changed with keyboard mappings (as well as xauth) as compared to previous versions (or to Debian proper)
<pipitas_2> Riddell: who would be the best Ubuntu person to contact about that?
<chaoticgeek> I belive wikipedia - images = about 12 - 13 gigs in .xml.bz2 format
<chaoticgeek> images in .bz2 is 15-16 gigs
<chaoticgeek> I belive
<mianos> little question:
<crashprone> Huh.
<mianos> can i set colours in korganizer for dates?
<mianos> like outlook: kategory Private = green
<faizan> hey
<toby> Hello, I am asking for an MP3 player for xmas, but am worried about compatability. What MP3 players do you ahve and how user friendly is the link up with kubuntu?
<faizan> kde vs gnome? anyone got any ideas?
<nalioth> faizan: personal preference
<faizan> is kde stable? cause i just got rid of windows cause the stability issues were bugging me.. kde is definitely eye candy compared to gnome but is it worth it stability wise?
<_StarScream> faizan: i guess it depends on your apps really...its very stable for me, 3.4.2
<_StarScream> amarok is a bit flakey
<_StarScream> so is noatun
<_StarScream> but the rest is pretty solid
<nalioth> faizan: it is as stable as anything else
<_StarScream> faizan: its not like windows though, if your app crashes, it's only that app, not the whole of X :)
<Riddell> pipitas_2: daniels does the X packages
<Riddell> _thumper_: no, Edinburgh in Scotland
<enrique> Hola a todos // Hi all
<manveru> hey guys - want to save me some 30 euros - how do i set two of my keyboard-buttons to scroll_up/scroll_down ?
* at1as is back.
<at1as> 
<manveru> (permanent, i don't need them anyway)
<bl3ssing> how can I play a wmv media file?
<manveru> wmv... that's video, right?
<bl3ssing> sure manveru 
<manveru> ubotu: tell bl3ssing about mplayer
<bl3ssing> windows media video = wmv
<nalioth> ubotu: tell bl3ssing about w32codecs
<kkathman> bl3ssing: you'll need the codecs
<kkathman> then you can play them in Totem for sure
<bl3ssing> whe can I take the codecs from/
<bl3ssing> and ... how to compile them?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<manveru> hmm, i never used totem :)
<bl3ssing> i'm out of ..
<manveru> you don't need to compile anything
<kkathman> dont need to compile them in my experience
<kkathman> Totem works very well for me
<manveru> ubotu: tell bl3ssing about repositories
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> restricted formats?
<kkathman> dunno
<manveru> yeah, universe/multiverse
<kkathman> I donwloaded them way back when I upgraded to hoary from warty
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell bl3ssing -about codecs
<bl3ssing> manveru, , how can I use universe/multiverse?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: like any other of the repos
<manveru> trust the caring love of the wiki
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell bl3ssing -about restrictedformats
<kalenedrael> !tell
<manveru> it's all about opening a file in an editor and running two commands afterwards
<kalenedrael> !tell bl3ssing -about w32codecs
<kkathman> !info w32codecs
<bl3ssing> I have the vlc v 8.0 ... where should I copy it ...?
<kkathman> hmm ok...they dont have that
<nalioth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<kkathman> thats it :)
<kkathman> hehe
<nalioth> w32codecs is not an official package
<kkathman> evil hehe
<kkathman> not official, but they do work ok
<nalioth> the !info trigger only accesses official packages in the repos
<kkathman> at least from my experience
<bl3ssing> I have the vlc v 8.0 file already downloaded ... where should I copy it ...?
<manveru> don't copy it
<manveru> !vlc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<manveru> you can install it the normal way
<bl3ssing> what should I do than .. with this vlc?
<manveru> now let me tell you what the normal way is
<bl3ssing> like ... manveru? I'm just a newbie
<bl3ssing> k
<manveru> you come from windows - right?
<bl3ssing> thanks.
<bl3ssing> sure
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> and I hate it ... LOL
<manveru> well, linux is the other way round
<manveru> type [alt] +[f2] 
<manveru> and type 'adept'
<bl3ssing> I got adept opened
<manveru> this will give you a nice frontend for installing apps
<bl3ssing> wow, cool ...
<manveru> ok, but before you can use the full power of it, you have to do something
<chaoticgeek> teach him vi
<manveru> not nano?
<manveru> ^^
<manveru> i guess nano is a lot easier
<bl3ssing> ok ... what should I do manveru ? 
<bl3ssing> what is nano?
<chaoticgeek> lol, I was joking
<manveru> type [alt] +[f2]  again
<bl3ssing> i don't need a very easy program
<chaoticgeek> vi is so confusing when you start out
<chaoticgeek> but I like it now
<manveru> and type 'konsole'
<bl3ssing> actually I'm an pc engineer, but in windows, not in linux.
<bl3ssing> ok
<bl3ssing> and ... than?
<manveru> now you're in the almighty console :)
<bl3ssing> :-)
<chaoticgeek> nano and vi are text editors, but listen to manveru 
<bl3ssing> lol manveru 
<manveru> type 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<bl3ssing> done
<bl3ssing> next ... manveru 
<bl3ssing> ?
<manveru> and search for lines that start with '# deb' or '# deb-src'
<chaoticgeek> lol all mighty, I still prefer the terminal to konsole 
<manveru> remove the comment in front of them
<chaoticgeek> very old school
<manveru> chaoticgeek: i use all kinds of them - but prefer zsh :)
<chaoticgeek> ok well I have to go eat
<manveru> bl3ssing: when you are done, type [ctrl] +[o]  to save the file and [ctrl] +[x]  to leave the editor
<chaoticgeek> cya in abit guys
<bl3ssing> there's no # deb ... only deb simple ... without any # in front.
<manveru> bl3ssing: there are - further down
<manveru> oh, missed one thing - the w32codecs
<manveru> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<manveru> now go to the end of the file
<bl3ssing> nothing ... with # in front of deb ...
<manveru> and add a line that goes like 'deb http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/ ./'
<bl3ssing> done
<bl3ssing> :-)
<manveru> bl3ssing: if there are none, we might be happy - can you make sure there is a line that has universe in it?
<nalioth> no no no
<nalioth> that wont work
<nalioth> gianarros is not a repe
<manveru> not?
<nalioth> not a repository
<nalioth> it's a direct download
<bl3ssing> really nalioth ?
* manveru checks his sources.list
<nalioth> manveru: you are thinking of seveas
<manveru> ah, yeah...
<bl3ssing> so ... what am I going to do now? I've already deleted that line.
<bl3ssing> any other one to be written?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<manveru> ok, the line goes like 'deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all'
<manveru> and the same line again, but with 'deb-src' in front
<manveru> bl3ssing: but again - is there a line in it that has 'universe' somewhere?
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bl3ssing> there's a lots of them ... but not with # in front of deb.
<manveru> (i used the last link)
<manveru> aye, we are happy :)
<manveru> ok, now save and close the editor
<manveru> now switch to adept and hit the update-button on the upper left
<manveru> when it has finished updating, type 'w32codecs' in the Quick Filter and now you should be able to install it
<bl3ssing> manveru, do you mean Fetch updates?
<manveru> exactly
<bl3ssing> cool
<bl3ssing> you're amazing ...
<bl3ssing> hheehee
<bl3ssing> still installing
<bl3ssing> wow ...
<bl3ssing> I didn't know this ...
<bl3ssing> and today I've learned something.
<manveru> you can install all kind of software using this
<bl3ssing> thanks ... manveru! God richly bless you...
<bl3ssing> great ... I didn't know it.
<manveru> btw, this wasn't me, that is apt-gets power
<nalioth> bl3ssing: you should learn something every day
<manveru> i guess this won't be hard, now that he uses linux
<manveru> (or she?)
<nalioth> nope, a whole new universe has opened
<martin> ^^
<Guest1> alguem pode me dizer como instalar o plugin java no firefox para acessar sites de banco
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> nosotros espanol is muy malo aqui
<manveru> hmm, would rock if some bot analyzed the spoken text and finds out if it is english - otherwise points to the correct language-channel
<manveru> well, if i think more about it... not soo good :)
<bl3ssing> :-)
<Guest1> alguem pode me dizer como instalar o plugin java no firefox para acessar sites de banco
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<chaoticgeek> I'm back
<Guest1> alguem pode me dizer como instalar o plugin java no firefox para acessar sites de banco
<chaoticgeek> wtf?
<chaoticgeek> looks like french
<chaoticgeek> c'est francais?
<chaoticgeek> oui? non?
<manveru> hmm, no
<chaoticgeek> oh
<chaoticgeek> well I gave it a shot
<manveru> nalioth says it's spanish
<bl3ssing> manveru,  i think that link has some pbs of downloading
<chaoticgeek> oh
<bl3ssing> :-(
<manveru> or espaniol :)
<manveru> bl3ssing: what does it say?
<slow-motion> bbl
<nalioth> Guest1: que idioma?
<bl3ssing> there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a mistake downloading some packages .....
<bl3ssing> manveru, there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a mistake downloading some packages .....
<nalioth> Guest1: por portugues, vaya de el #ubuntu-pt o por espanol vaya de el #ubuntu-es
<manveru> bl3ssing: ok, let's investigate - open konsole again
<bl3ssing> manveru, how can I find such of websites ... where to download from them ... files through Adept?
<bl3ssing> manveru, YES SIR! ;)
<chaoticgeek> well if someone speaking french comes in here  I could tell them about the french channel
<manveru> bl3ssing: lol :)
<bl3ssing> done
<manveru> bl3ssing: ok, close adept
<chaoticgeek> manveru: you are starting an army now
<manveru> bl3ssing: now we're going to the heart of kubuntu - that's apt-get
<chaoticgeek> right now just one, but soon it will grow
<manveru> bl3ssing: so type 'apt-get update'
<chaoticgeek> lol
<SbCl3> hi; since breezy i've had problems with  k3b; it doesn't give a normal user permission to use the device
<SbCl3> how do i fix this?
<manveru> chaoticgeek: you don't know about the other channels i'm in *evilgrin*
<chaoticgeek> lol
<manveru> SbCl3: you have to add yourself to a group
<SbCl3> which group?
<bl3ssing> something happens there ... :-)
<manveru> SbCl3: lemme look it up
<bl3ssing> manveru, now?
<manveru> bl3ssing: is it done?
<chaoticgeek> cdrom maybe
<manveru> bl3ssing: ok, just for practice - type 'apt-cache search w32codecs'
<SbCl3> but i'm already on the cdrom group :/
<manveru> SbCl3: in this case, start k3b via 'kdesu k3b'
<bl3ssing> it seems that this file cannot be found on that website
<manveru> it's an evil hack - but i never burned cdroms in kubuntu
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> manveru,  it seems that this file cannot be found on that website
<manveru> bl3ssing: wait a sec, i try to reproduce the error
<manveru> bl3ssing: on what website? :)
<bl3ssing> one sec pls.
<manveru> bl3ssing: did you write the lines wrong in the sources.list?
<chaoticgeek> dont you have to d/l the w32codecs pack and use dpkg -i pkgname.deb to install it
<chaoticgeek> thats what I did
<manveru> chaoticgeek: no there is a repo for them
<chaoticgeek> oh
<SbCl3> it's impossible to get it working on a normal user account?
<chaoticgeek> well I guess I d/l them and installed it for no reason then
<manveru> SbCl3: no, but i don't know how
<chaoticgeek> other than to have them
<manveru> chaoticgeek: i actually don't have speakers at my kubuntu-box :)
<bl3ssing> htp://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas all
<bl3ssing> :-)
<manveru> ohoh :)
<manveru> htTp
<bl3ssing> http
<bl3ssing> :-)
<manveru> well, let's try it again
<bl3ssing> typed errors
<bl3ssing> ;)
<bl3ssing> ok
<manveru> nobody's perfect
<bl3ssing> its everything ok with your computer?
<bl3ssing> you're right manveru 
<bl3ssing> np
<manveru> my computer works well
<bl3ssing> I'm learning ... and you're my teacher. So ... that's perfect. If you're failing, than Ill do it. If you'll win, than I will win, right?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> mine as well.
<bl3ssing> not computer, program ... ADEPT
<manveru> lol
<bl3ssing> I didn't mean about the computer, but about the http ...
<bl3ssing> you know ...
<manveru> ok
<bl3ssing> k
<manveru> so you're able to install the codecs now
<bl3ssing> what arewe going to do?
<bl3ssing> sure ...
<bl3ssing> but ... this site is not a good one ... maybe they don't have that file ... that file might be corrupted
<bl3ssing> where can I find such of websites?
<manveru> is there an error because of missing key?
<bl3ssing> and ... how can I know about that they could be implemented into the Adept program?
<manveru> well, these are called repositories
<manveru> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<chaoticgeek> did you 'sudo apt-get update'?
<manveru> good idea
<manveru> did you update via adept?
<chaoticgeek> bl3ssing: do you have the konsole open still?
<manveru> he sounds quite busy...
<chaoticgeek> oh
<manveru> if silence is the sound of business
<bl3ssing> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/main Packages
<bl3ssing>   404 Not Found
<bl3ssing> this is the error ...
<bl3ssing> sure
<bl3ssing> I'm typing that command fromt he konsole
<bl3ssing> why chaoticgeek ?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<chaoticgeek> put the # infront of backports, to my knowladge they are not working yet
<bl3ssing> now I really understand what is with this repositories ...
<manveru> chaoticgeek: i heard that they were added about a week ago
<chaoticgeek> have you typed 'sudo apt-get update' recently
<bl3ssing> what's that backports?
<chaoticgeek> last week they still were not working for me
<manveru> chaoticgeek: but well - nothing is sure with those us-mirrors
<bl3ssing> sure chaoticgeek 
<chaoticgeek> ok
<manveru> bl3ssing: ok, back to editing sources.list
<bl3ssing> k manveru 
<manveru> bl3ssing: search and comment all lines that have 'backports' in them
<manveru> save, close and run update again
<slow-motion> re
<manveru> hey
<bl3ssing> how can I comment? with ##?
<manveru> simple '#'
<chaoticgeek> hey nalioth have you heard anything about the backports yet?
<manveru> but of course it might look nicer with '##'
<bl3ssing> ok
<bl3ssing> ok
<bl3ssing> what is a backports?
<manveru> this is a special repository
<bl3ssing> lol about looking nicer ... (not looking for any designing ... parts.)
<bl3ssing> ok
<bl3ssing> so ... what should I do ...?
<manveru> with packages that are ported to breezy in case the breezy-ones are dated
<manveru> have you done the update?
<bl3ssing> hold on
<bl3ssing> cause I'm a little bit confuse
<bl3ssing> what should I do now?
<jjesse> chaoticgeek: i think they announced a backports was available, check out fridge.ubuntu.com
<manveru> (sorry for being so imperative)
<bl3ssing> it is ok manveru , i really like these kind of teachers. Honestly.
<manveru> ok, run the update again
<manveru> 'sudo apt-get update'
<bl3ssing> I've allways hated the nice teachers ...
<bl3ssing> but manveru , I've nothing change into the sources.list ... file
<bl3ssing> :-)
<manveru> uhm didn't you comment the lines with backports?
<bl3ssing> all of them?
<bl3ssing> shall I do this?
<manveru> all of them
<bl3ssing> ok
<bl3ssing> give me some sec. pls.
<bl3ssing> done
<bl3ssing> :-)
<manveru> well, now update
<bl3ssing> update to Adept?
<manveru> doesn't matter
<chaoticgeek> the backports are only two urls
<manveru> the command you typed is the command that adept uses
<bl3ssing> I've wrote sudo apt-get update
<bl3ssing> :-)
<manveru> perfect
<bl3ssing> and ... it came this line
<bl3ssing> Reading package lists...Done.
<bl3ssing> now?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<manveru> woot :)
<chaoticgeek> thats a great line
<manveru> 'apt-cache search w32codecs'
<bl3ssing> k
<manveru> should spit out one line
<manveru> in case it does - you know have the decicion - install via adept or via console...
<chaoticgeek> personaly I like to make a text file of the packages that I have access to.
<manveru> chaoticgeek: i usually use apt-cache | grep
<chaoticgeek> apt-cache pkgnames > pkgnames.txt
<bl3ssing> manveru, i've done ...
<chaoticgeek> works great for me
<bl3ssing> marius@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache search w32codecs
<bl3ssing> marius@ubuntu:~$   
<bl3ssing> so .. 
<manveru> bl3ssing: baad
<bl3ssing> really?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<manveru> quite
<bl3ssing> Mammmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bl3ssing> LOL
<chaoticgeek> I'm telling you just d/l and dpkg -i them
<manveru> chaoticgeek: would be bad as well
<manveru> chaoticgeek: but i guess it's the easiest way now
<LjL> what's bad? apt-cache searching?
<manveru> LjL: no, that it gave no result
<LjL> aw
<bl3ssing> manveru, what should I do now?
<manveru> now i only wonder why the hell it doesn't work for you
<chaoticgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba <<here is the link to installing codecs
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> lol manveru.
<manveru> however, follow the link
<manveru> dl the file
<bl3ssing> dl = delete?
<manveru> download
<bl3ssing> lol
<chaoticgeek> d/l is download
<chaoticgeek> w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb << this is the link you click on once that page loads to d/l the codecs.deb package
<manveru> chaoticgeek: i guess he knows that :)
<chaoticgeek> well just making sure
<SbCl3> hmm...how can this be fixed?
<SbCl3> sbcl3@ramanujan:~$ k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.
<SbCl3> k3b: ERROR: (K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry.
<manveru> SbCl3: an easy solution would be to go out and buy a new computer, install kubuntu on it and see if it works
<bl3ssing> w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb ... is this the file I have to dl it?
<manveru> yeap
<chaoticgeek> yes
<bl3ssing> ok
<chaoticgeek> remember where you d/l it to also.
<bl3ssing> than?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> I'm downloading it on my desktop.
<bl3ssing> :-)
<chaoticgeek> open up the konsole
<manveru> perfect
<manveru> type 'cd Desktop'
<bl3ssing> done
<manveru> 'sudo dpkg -i w32[tab] [enter] '
<bl3ssing> now ... I think I have to wait ...
<chaoticgeek> lol we could screw him up and give alternating commands lol
<bl3ssing> until that file will be donwloaded
<manveru> bl3ssing: ok, when it's here, type the above
<manveru> chaoticgeek: like overwriting all stuff on his computer with /dev/random?
<chaoticgeek> rm -rf /
<chaoticgeek> sudo rm -rf /
<manveru> chaoticgeek: just wanted to say that :)
<bl3ssing> lol ... 
<manveru> chaoticgeek: but it's a lame one
<chaoticgeek> ya
<chaoticgeek> but still would be funny to see someone do it
<bl3ssing> what is that rm - rf meaning?
<bl3ssing> of
<chaoticgeek> remove folders w/out asking 
<bl3ssing> lol
<manveru> ReMove -recursive -force
<bl3ssing> shall I ...?
<chaoticgeek> rm is remove files, -rf says folders too even if they are full
<chaoticgeek> no
<SbCl3> manveru: this was never a problem with hoary
<manveru> SbCl3: you upgraded? or did you do a clean install?
<SbCl3> clean install
<manveru> SbCl3: that's odd then...
<chaoticgeek> I would try and see if I had the problem, but I dont have anything to burn
* manveru has no burner in his kubuntu-box
<manveru> even the cd-rom doesn't work anymore
<chaoticgeek> dvd+rw burner
<manveru> when i want to burn something i use cdrecord...
<manveru> it's a bit old-fashioned - but works since years :)
<chaoticgeek> so far I'm not having that problem w/ k3b
<SbCl3> as root everything works fine
<manveru> and well, i have a burner on my laptop (the one i use right now) but i have only minimal WM on it
<SbCl3> so it's not a hardware problem
<chaoticgeek> I did get an error though
<SbCl3> what does cdrecord do?
<manveru> SbCl3: it's the thing k3b is a frontend for
<SbCl3> i'm using it with cdrdao, maybe it's conflicting the other?
<chaoticgeek> my error was unable to write@LBA=OH: input/output error
<manveru> SbCl3: oh, k... - but maybe you can change permissions
<manveru> bl3ssing: anything happened?
<manveru> SbCl3: try to chmod /dev/cd*
<chaoticgeek> write faild: input output error, error while creating ISO image, Fatal error during recording: Input/Output error
<bl3ssing> still downloading manveru 
<chaoticgeek> failed not faild
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> 3% remained ...
<bl3ssing> remaining
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> lol
<bl3ssing> done
<bl3ssing> now?
<manveru> 'sudo dpkg -i w32[tab] [enter] '
<fevoldj2> Hi
<fevoldj2> WHat is the site that details the codecs in Kubuntu?
<manveru> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<fevoldj2> thanks
<chaoticgeek> crap, I got another I/O error when trying to burn a data dvd
<chaoticgeek> looks like I got a project to do... 
<bl3ssing> I'm wondering where the file has been downloade?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<bl3ssing> how can I find it?
<manveru> cd ~/Desktop
<chaoticgeek> desktop?
<chaoticgeek> cd Desktop
<bl3ssing> it is not there
<bl3ssing> :-(
<manveru> hmm
<SbCl3> my error is "Cdrecord has no permission to open this device"
<bl3ssing> what was the name of the file?
<bl3ssing> it was something with .deb
<fevoldj2> Is there a AMD64 version of w32codecs?
<bl3ssing> but ... what was the name?
<manveru> uhm
<manveru> well
<manveru> got no idea
<bl3ssing> w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<chaoticgeek> type 'ls' and tell us what you see
<bl3ssing> found it ... but ... I'll try to find the file in my com ...
<bl3ssing> ls
<chaoticgeek> theere it is
<bl3ssing> lol
<bl3ssing> there's no w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb file
<manveru> ls == dir_of_dos
<bl3ssing> on the desktop
<bl3ssing> i see
<manveru> ok
<bl3ssing> that's great
<manveru> if that happens, i usually do something very odd :)
<manveru> 'updatedb'
<chaoticgeek> what?
<SbCl3> could my fstab line be wrong?
<SbCl3> it looks like this:
<SbCl3> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<manveru> SbCl3: you sure it is scd0?
<manveru> i thought scsi-emulation was left behind some years ago...
<bl3ssing> marius@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<bl3ssing> Selecting previously deselected package w32codecs.
<bl3ssing> (Reading database ... 86599 files and directories currently installed.)
<bl3ssing> Unpacking w32codecs (from w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb) ...
<bl3ssing> Setting up w32codecs (20050412-0.0) ...
<bl3ssing> marius@ubuntu:~/Desktop$          
<bl3ssing> is this ok ... manveru ?
<bl3ssing> :-)
<manveru> perfect
<SbCl3> i didn't change it; kubuntu wrote it like this
<manveru> that was a hard birth... :)
<chaoticgeek> this is my fstab for my cdrom /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<bl3ssing> cool
<bl3ssing> LOL manveru 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<nalioth> chaoticgeek: backports will come after core dapper stuff is gotten out of the way
<manveru> bl3ssing: now what's next...
<manveru> bl3ssing: you wanted to play wmv?
<bl3ssing> lol
<bl3ssing> sure
<chaoticgeek> okies
<bl3ssing> I'll check it ... now
<bl3ssing> :-)
<chaoticgeek> so manveru the backports are not up yet
<bl3ssing> hope it will work
<bl3ssing> s
<manveru> nalioth, chaoticgeek ty :)
<manveru> bl3ssing: what player do you use?
<chaoticgeek> I do like nano's interface for the commands
<chaoticgeek> its a bit nicer than :wq to save and quit
<manveru> chaoticgeek: yeah, i still use it from time to time for coding
<manveru> chaoticgeek: but i never got round doing a syntax-highlighting for ruby
<chaoticgeek> but I got used to vi so I dont think I'll be swiching anytime soon
<manveru> chaoticgeek: beware! don't switch from vi
<manveru> chaoticgeek: nano is not as powerful as it might seem
<longfei> how can i use webcam in Kopete?
<longfei> who can tell me?
<manveru> longfei: i don't think you can
<longfei> why?
<manveru> dunno, ask the people in #kopete
<longfei> haha!!
<chaoticgeek> well its vim, not vi I guess. When I start it up w/ 'vi' it gives me vim but its all the same to me
<bl3ssing> i'll restart my computer
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> brb
<manveru> oO?
* manveru _HATES_ when something like that happens
<longfei> can i use webcam in Kubuntu when i talk with others?
<manveru> longfei: you can try gaim, i guess it does support webcams
<l3m> kopete in 3.5 supports webcams
<l3m> !kde3.5
<longfei> but it did not work!!
<ubotu> it has been said that kde3.5 is KDE 3.5 Release Candidate 1 is out: http://tinyurl.com/dycgf
<longfei> i have tried!!
<manveru> 3.5?
<l3m> kde 3.5
<l3m> !kde3.5
<manveru> or do you still use 3.4.whatever
<manveru> l3m: don't overdo it
<longfei> kde 3.4
<l3m> :9
<l3m> :)
<manveru> longfei: see, he said in 3.5
<longfei> how to?
<longfei> update?
<longfei> or?
<manveru> longfei: 3.5 still is beta
<manveru> if you want to use it - follow the url
<longfei> i see!
<longfei> thank you!!
<chaoticgeek> hey manveru are you using kde 3.5 rc1?
<manveru> chaoticgeek: no
<manveru> chaoticgeek: have enough work without an unstable system...
<DaSkreech> Does Kubuntu have to be released the same time as Ubuntu?
<manveru> DaSkreech: with some days delay
<manveru> DaSkreech: but probably this has gotten better now
<DaSkreech> So if KDE4 is coming out aweek after ubunutu is released you can wait for it
<manveru> no
<manveru> i don't think that they would do something that stupid
<DaSkreech> a week? :-(
<DaSkreech> It would still be 6.04
<manveru> 6.04?
<manveru> well, the future will show
<l3m> lol it'll be quite a while before kde 4.0 will be released
<manveru> it's almost a year till then...
<DaSkreech> I think the timeline is for late april
<usuari> hello
<chaoticgeek> hello
<manveru> they can never hold this timeline
<manveru> next kde-release is 3.5
<manveru> this should say a bit about when kde 4.0 will come out
<Arvedui> I wanted to install kubuntu on my pc and I have problems. If anybody could help me, open me a query, please!
<manveru> Arvedui: please just ask - we are all here to help you
<Arvedui> ok manveru thanks
<DaSkreech> manveru: ok
<DaSkreech> It's not a big issue then
<l3m> i think kde4 might be release 16th october 06 ;)
<l3m> released
<l3m> hehe
<chaoticgeek> or june 6th 06 lol
<Arvedui> manveru the instalation starts ok and when its installing the base system, it blocks every time
<l3m> 16 oct would be 10 years festival
<l3m> ;)
<chaoticgeek> KDE4.0 the end of humans
<chaoticgeek> I am very weird
<l3m> no. 
<Arvedui> manveru !!!
<manveru> manveru: go on - i cannot say what happens if you do not give me some error or something
<manveru> urgh
<manveru> Arvedui i meant :)
<l3m> Arvedui: what "blocks"? what's the last text you can read before it "blocks"? 
<manveru> sorry guys, but i need to do some work now...
<manveru> cya later
<Arvedui> manveru sorry I'm very bad in english...
<chaoticgeek> me too and english is my native toung
<chaoticgeek> tounge*
<manveru> Arvedui: what is your native-language?
<LjL> catalan i suppose
<manveru> i guess someone in here speaks it...
<LjL> don't look at me
* manveru really needs to do some work now
<Arvedui> manveru catalan, but I learnt spanish since I was three
<chaoticgeek> I should go read java
<LeeJunFan> catalan? is that like cantonese with an italian accent?
<manveru> Arvedui: there is a espaniol channel
<LjL> ...
<l3m> Arvedui: there is a kubuntu-es channel
<l3m> Arvedui: type /join kubuntu-es
<Arvedui> ok :) thanks
<chaoticgeek> I thought it was ubutnu
* manveru hops away to do stuff
<l3m> there's both i guess ;)
<LjL> (it's french with an italian+spanish accent, actually)
<Arvedui> LeeJunFan catalan is a language from spain and south france
<LeeJunFan> LjL: ahh. Never heard of it before today.
<LjL> LeeJunFan: i was kidding anyway, it's not really the thing i said it is ;)
<Arvedui> LeeJunFan where do you live?
<LeeJunFan> USA, I know the nick is misleading.
<Arvedui> manveru in the spanish channel nobody answers
<Arvedui> manveru I think we will understand between us
<Arvedui> LeeJunFan I live in mallorca, a little island in the mediterranean sea that belongs spain
<Arvedui> manveru how means in english when computer stops and you can't make anything and you must reboot?
<manveru> Arvedui: sorry, but i am not here anymore
<Arvedui> manveru:  ok bye
<manveru> Arvedui: i need to work - sorry
<Arvedui> manveru sorry
<raphink> hi there
<raphink> I've got a pb with my sudo if anyone ever saw that 
<raphink>  $ sudo apt-get update
<raphink> sudo: Can't open /var/run/sudo/raphink/1: Read-only file system
<raphink> collect: Cannot write ./dfjALMgJuB016553 (bfcommit, uid=1000, gid=123): Read-only file system
<raphink> queueup: cannot create queue file ./qfjALMgJuB016553, euid=1000, fd=-1, fp=0x0: Read-only file system
<raphink> ...
<nalioth> raphink: boot into rescue mode and run 'fsck'
<raphink> well i was told to run 
<raphink> mount /var rw
<nalioth> raphink: first, just reboot and see if that fixes it
<raphink> not sure that'll help
<raphink> ok nalioth 
<nalioth> cuz you are scrambled
<LjL> shouldn't it be mount -o remount,rw /var, anyway
<raphink> well I havne't got a var partition anyway ;)
<raphink> I'll reboot and see
<nalioth> LjL: let him reboot and get a clean slate
<raphink> it's like argggh when you're in the middle of a pbuilding process
<raphink> but nm
<raphink> yep
<nalioth> that's scary stuff
<raphink> bubbye
<nalioth> pbuilder, i shoulda known
<LjL> nalioth: sure, all i was saying is i think "-o remount" should be added to the line he mentioned
<raphink> nalioth: why?
<Arvedui> sorry, can anybody help me installing kubuntu?
<nalioth> raphink: i need lots of help with pbuilder, too
<raphink> nalioth: what kind of help?
<Arvedui> steve ballmer seems a monkey when screams -> developers, developers, developers...
<Arvedui> raphink: could you help me?
<nalioth> raphink: lots of help, but that's for anothr channel
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well I have to fix this pb first
<raphink> then finish my packages
<raphink> then i'll help you ;)
<Arvedui> el sello del olvido se ha roto...
<Arvedui> y la bella dama nunca nunca volvera
<Arvedui> the seal of oblivion is broken and a pure love is turned into sin...
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> sounds a bit black to me
<Arvedui> good night people, here in Mallora it's very late and tomorrow I must study
<slow-motion> n8
<Arvedui> ciao!
<nalioth> arafat: ciao!
#kubuntu 2005-11-27
<Red-Sox_homework> hi
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger ?
<varsendagger> hey i want to install something that depends on QT 3 what do i need to install?
<varsendagger> Red-Sox_homework, yeah, hopefully someone will know
<Red-Sox_homework> lets hope, varsendagger 
<Red-Sox_homework> varsendagger, i appreciate your help!
<varsendagger> i'll go ask in ubuntu too
<Red-Sox_homework> okay
<LjL> varsendagger: qt3-dev-tools
<LjL> varsendagger: or just kdelibs4-devb
<nalioth> Red-Sox_homework: help him out
<Red-Sox_homework> nalioth, with what? he is helping me?
<Red-Sox_homework> nalioth, what are you suggesting?
<nalioth> varsendagger: asked about qt3 dev libs, aren't you working with qt3 dev libs?
<varsendagger> nalioth, thnks
<Red-Sox_homework> nalioth, yes...he is helping me
<Red-Sox_homework> nalioth, i couldnt figure it out
<nalioth> Red-Sox_homework: you installed all those libs the error msg told you about?
<Red-Sox_homework> nalioth, still more error messages
<Red-Sox_homework> nalioth, but iv got it now ;)
<nalioth> Red-Sox_homework: how many channels are you in? i thought i was in #kubuntu-offtopic talking to you
<_john> omg can someone tell me why i cant use adept to update tk?
<nalioth> _john: you are using the latest tk version available?
<LjL> heh
<_john> uhm well i need tk devel 
<WX> can someone tell me how to install a ktx serial port external modem please?
<_john> it just says error commiting
<kkathman> hi hussam :)
<kkathman> hey regeya :)
<_john> so wtf @ tk devel packages?
<nalioth> _john: libtk*-dev
<Carstenp> i cant install kubuntu from live dvd, he cant "bind" the cdrom? any idead?
<chaoticgeek> the dvd that you can d/l?
<chaoticgeek> if so you can install it from that, at the boot up screen for kubntu type 'install'
<FreckledP> i'm having troubles with the multiverse dvdrip package.  I have transcode installed, but when dvdrip starts, it complaines that it can't find transcode (or imagemagick).  I looked through the preferences and I don't see a place to specify path to transcode.  Someone give me a hand??
<arthurb> Hey, do you know where (if) I can find xorg 6.9/7 RC2 packages  ?
<Carstenp> correct, i downloaded the dvd via bittorrent from the offical site, and i tried it on my laptop (this one) in live version, it worked. now i wanted to install from it on a different system
<Carstenp> i typed install, chaoticgeek
<chaoticgeek> then it should take you into the install process
<chaoticgeek> when you first boot up nad you get the screen that says Kubuntu and is right after you restarted the system
<Carstenp> chaoticgeek, yeah it did, i could select a language, and a keyboard, but then he couldnt find/mount/sth. the cd-rom
<chaoticgeek> oh
<Carstenp> i have perhaps a problematic mainboard? asus p4gd1 (1 SATA HD, and 1 PATA Pioneer DVD-ROM)
<chaoticgeek> well then I cant help you there, sounds like something is worng w/ kununtu and your cd/dvd drive
<Carstenp> perhaps there is some secret boot param to get the ite raid controller activated?
<Carstenp> like install -magic_raid_awesomeness ?
<Carstenp> i try to live cd the dvd
<kkathman> Carstenp: do you have an AMD chip?
<kkathman> Carstenp:  If so, you might want to check this thread for info:  http://www.planetamd64.com/lofiversion/index.php/t10990.html
<Carstenp> no, intel p4 2,5 Ghz (socket 478 on an asus p4gd1 with intel sth. chipset 915 i think)
<Carstenp> hmm in live modus... Try again to mount the cdrom? i will take a look in the log console
<Carstenp> hmmm cdrom-detect: CDROM-mount failed again (error=1): device=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0
<gupta> HI!(again) , well i installed an app to see a graphical rrepresentation of disk usage.
<gupta> But now i have forgotten the name of the app.
<nalioth> gupta: xdiskusage?
<kkathman> gupta:  would be nice to know :)
<nalioth> gupta: discus?
<gupta> Don't remember exactly. But thanks i'll try both :)
<gupta> Any way to list apps i installed?
<LjL> gupta: dpkg -l | grep ii
<gupta> Thanks LjL
<chaoticgeek> so... hows it going ppl?
<LjL> gupta: or dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<gupta> LjL, that lists many packages. I just want something like gnome's run command. It had a list of apps installed. But i am pretty sure its xdiskusaage
<LjL> gupta: i'm not sure, i don't think there is a way to list "apps installed" in the sense I think you mean, as there's not way to distinguish between what you call "apps" and what you'd call "libraries" or "accessory packages"
<Carstenp> HA ! HEUREKA !
<Carstenp> if anyone else has this problem
<Carstenp> my advice : go to your bios , select your ide controler and change the value from "i forgot" enhanced to compatibly
<Carstenp> err compatible.
<Carstenp> in compatible mode, installation works. it seems more.... errr compatible.
<Carstenp> crap, forget what i said. the live cd only works when i change my mainboard ide controller from sata to pata. but when i do that, i dont have a hd anymore :(
<Carstenp> but new error message now. "no common cd-rom drive was detected", so the deal is the following, i could install kubuntu if i disable my harddisc. there must be some magic parameter for install
<gupta> kkathman: its xdiskusage- prretty cool. Thanks nalioth 
<nalioth> gupta: try 'discus', it's a quick and dirty graphical console app for disk usage
<gupta> Innstalling now
<gupta> Sry, its crappy keyborad
<crashprone> Anyone know how to setup MPlayer or other media player I guess to run movies as a plugin in Konqueror browser?
<crashprone> The Kaffeine complains about 'alsasink' and then segfaults or whatever.
<Hobbsee> hey nio
<Hobbsee> hey Niomi 
<nalioth> Niomi: howzit goin?
<Hobbsee> crashprone: i know how to in firefox, but not konq, unfortunately
<crashprone> Yeah, gotcha.  Working on the idea of trying VLC instead, haven't finished yet.
<crashprone> Hm.. sites describing how to install it just say it'll work straight-up, but it never finds the plugins when I tell it to check.
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<crashprone> hello you
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hello
<ubotu> hola
<chaoticgeek> hello me
<Hobbsee> hey chaoticgeek 
<chaoticgeek> hows it going?
<chaoticgeek> I should read
<chaoticgeek> ok, well I'm off to read 
<Tm_T> fiu
<Tm_T> hussam: hullo
<dark_suic> hi
<JValdezjr> anyone having problems with amarok- the packaged version?
<Hobbsee> JValdezjr: what problems?
<JValdezjr> ipod support, crashing when tryign to play mp3s...
<_doug> Hi, sorry if im really new but can anyone tell me how to use the apt-get command?  like gentoo's emerge command
<Hobbsee> !apt-get
<ubotu> from memory, apt-get is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<_doug> thanks a lot guys ^_^
<_doug> just trying to convert from gentoo
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> :)
<_doug> Mmm another stupid question >.< how do i use super user?  i dont know what the password is, i dont remember entering one....
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Hobbsee> check that page
<_doug> Hmm but its not accepting my user password...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _doug about root
<bimberi> _doug: are you trying to use "su"?
<_doug> yes...
<bimberi> _doug: if so, use "sudo -i" instead
<nalioth> _doug: please dont do that
<nalioth> _doug: read what ubotu sent you, please
<bimberi> _doug: ... with your own password
<neoncode> I'm wondering is there any way to play WMV files on linux? This has been buging me for a while now...
<_doug> OK.  thanks.
<nalioth> neoncode: w32codecs supports some wmv formats in general
<neoncode> nalioth: Where can I get the codecs from, and what programs will they work with? like Kaffine?
<Hobbsee> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is binary only codecs that some call evil., and they're available from http://giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<neoncode> Why are they called "evil"?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell neoncode about w32codecs
<neoncode> nalioth: Ok so I download  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i286.deb?
<Hobbsee> neoncode: yes
<nalioth> neoncode: yes and then use "sudo dpkg -i w32<tab>" from a konsole open to where you d/l them too
<neoncode> nalioth and Hobbsee: Thanks, I asked ubotu about .deb files.
<_doug> Thanks guys i got the sudo working great ;) apt-get too ^_^ 
<neoncode> nalioth: Once it's installed how do use it?
<nalioth> neoncode: open your favorite media player and put something evil in it
<neoncode> nalioth: Oh I get it! Evil because it's a microsoft format, right?
<nalioth> neoncode: you got it!
<neoncode> nalioth: ^-^
<Hobbsee> well, not an open one that everyone can use :P
<neoncode> Ahh it finished downloading, wait while i switch virtual desktops to install this. I have a konsole on the other one...
<nalioth> neoncode: no no. use any terminal
<_doug> Some other question ive got: does anyone know a website comprable to gentoo's www.gentoo-portage.com which lists all the stuff you can get from apt-get?
<Hobbsee> packages.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> neoncode: this is #kubuntu so i default to saying "konsole", but any terminal will work
<Hobbsee> or adept, which is already on yoru computer
<Hobbsee> or synaptic
<_doug> fantastic... what is this 'breezy' 'warty' 'hoary' and whatnot mean.. .>.<
<neoncode> nalioth: I just use Konsole, nothing wrong with it?
<nalioth> neoncode: it's fine. any terminal emulator is fine
<neoncode> Uhh... I got "dpkg: status database area is locked by another process"
<bimberi> _doug: they are releases of ubuntu, check what you have with "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<nalioth> neoncode: close adept/kynaptic/synaptic, etc
<nalioth> neoncode: only one apt process can run at a time
<_doug> Very cool.  ^_^ breezy badger release :D i think i like ubuntu :D
<neoncode> nalioth: Oh yes, I forgot I have synaptic open somewhare
<neoncode> nalioth: Ahh, lovley
<neoncode> nalioth: Nope, kaffine still won't play it properly. But doesn't kaffine use Gstreamer?
<nalioth> neoncode: you can choose in it's prefs what you want it to use
<neoncode> nalioth: ...Where?
<nalioth> neoncode: the kaffeine prefs
<nalioth> or is it amarok i'm thinking of
<neoncode> nalioth: I dunno, hold on
<gupta> Anybody using docker with success? For me it just opens a 'console like' window with minimize and close buttons
<neoncode> nalioth: Nope... Under the "engine" settings in amaorK there is only gstreamer...
<richard> Dapper Drake a bit disappointment still. .. . 
<Hobbsee> richard: what makes you say that?  
<Hobbsee> lol ok then
<nalioth> neoncode: i suspect if you open a wmv, it will work (if it's a supported wmv)
<neoncode> How do I know if it's supported? The ones I want to play will not play.
<_doug> Hi, im trying to get an application from apt-get.. i found it on the website: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/xcompmgr.  However, i cant figure out how to apt-get it.. i tried apt-get intstall xcompmgr and it didnt work...
<bimberi> _doug: you probably need to add the universe repository ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell _doug about repos
<neoncode> What about this "MPlayer" is that nay good?
<_doug> i think VLC is a good open source video player...
<neoncode> _doug: I don't evan know what that is
<_doug> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<nalioth> _doug: it's in the repos
<_doug> i dont know what repos is :(
<gupta> Try this _doug http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#toc
<neoncode> Will a red hat RPM work with kubuntu?
<gupta> neoncode: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#swmgmt
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _doug about repos
<nalioth> gupta: what is that?
<nalioth> neoncode: most everything you need is in the repositories
<nalioth> ubotu: tell neoncode bout repos
<nalioth> ubotu: tell neoncode about repos
<neoncode> Should I enable the multiverse ones? I have universe ones.
<Hobbsee> yeah, them too
<nalioth> neoncode: yes multiverse
<neoncode> how do I turn them on?
<neoncode> And what's with the words with a "!" in front of them?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell neoncode about yourself
<neoncode> Hmm, How can I get "MPlayer" it's not on any of the reposotorys
<bimberi> neoncode: it's in the multiverse repository
<neoncode> bimberi: I enabled the multiverse useing adept but a search for "mplayer" turned up nothing it boath adept and synaptic
<bimberi> neoncode: put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nalioth> ubotu: tell neoncode about mplayer
<nalioth> bimberi: nobody ever gets it, mplayer is NOT in the repos. mplayer-586 IS in the repos
<neoncode> bimberi: Ohhh, for gods... I forgot to apply the changes. hold on lemme try.
<nalioth> bimberi: neoncode's sources is ok
<bimberi> nalioth: yeah i know, i know :P, although a search in a package manager should still find them
<nalioth> neoncode: have a pebkac error?
<bimberi> ... unless the repos haen't been updated :P
<bimberi> *haven't
<nalioth> bimberi: everyone has this problem
<neoncode> nalioth:  pabkac?
<neoncode> pebkac rather.
<neoncode> Ohh, I asked ubotu.
<bimberi> nalioth: indeed
<nalioth> that bot has entirely too much information
<bimberi> !hug
<ubotu> ubotu gives bimberi a hug.  There, there, is that better?
<bimberi> :P
<neoncode> !hug
<neoncode> Cool...ish...
<bimberi> ubotu can't hug very frequently - in the channel anyway :)
<ubotu> bimberi: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<neoncode> !hug
<ubotu> ubotu gives neoncode a hug.  There, there, is that better?
<neoncode> Ahh lovley
<neoncode> Nice and warm, witch is a change...
* neoncode has cold feet, litraly
<neoncode> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<neoncode> uh-oh, apt-get gave a tone of errors and said that
<neoncode> So I ran "sudo apt-get update", naturaly.
<neoncode> apt-get carn't find "mplayer-586"
<nalioth> neoncode: now can you paste your sources.list to a pastebin?
<nalioth> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<nalioth> robotgeek: howdy
<robotgeek> nalioth: doing good. been in front of the computer for about 13 hours
<nalioth> robotgeek: you can get a safer sun tan outside
<robotgeek> nalioth: heh, was trying to finish my univ work
<neoncode> nalioth: Where is my soruces list?
<nalioth> neoncode: /etc/apt/sources.list
<neoncode> nalioth: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4846
<bimberi> neoncode: add " multiverse" to the end of lines 19, 20, 35, 36
<neoncode> ok done
<bimberi> neoncode: update and try again
<neoncode> bimberi: I ran "sudo apt-get update" right?
<nalioth> correct
<neoncode> and then "sudo apt-get install mplayer-586" and YAY! It works!
<bimberi> enjoy! :)
<neoncode> who came up with this whole "universe" and "multiverse" thing anyway?
<nalioth> neoncode: same people that came up with 'colony' and 'flight' as code names for pre-release test builds
<neoncode> nalioth: I did not know they were called that... Oh well, universe and multiverse are cool names
<neoncode> bimberi & nalioth: yay! they work! it will play the wmv files! w00t!
<neoncode> away going to get a sandwich
<neoncode> wiat
<beef_sprocket> so the keyboard on my laptop is totally frozen when in X
<beef_sprocket> I've checked this thread but to no avail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19432&highlight=keyboard+lock
<jsubl2> bummer must make it hard to type.
<jsubl2> what kink of laptop
<beef_sprocket> asus m6bne
<beef_sprocket> just happened today for the first time coming out of hibernate
<jsubl2> some of the laptops have a bios setting where you can disable legacy usb stuff
<beef_sprocket> thought rebooting would help, didn't
<beef_sprocket> I haven't touched the bios for a few months
<beef_sprocket> thinking it could be an upgraded package
<jsubl2> it is the onlything i can think of
<jsubl2> breezy right.
<beef_sprocket> but last time I upgraded was a few days ago to 3.5
<beef_sprocket> indeed
<jsubl2> oh and it worked before the update
<beef_sprocket> and after
<beef_sprocket> that was a few days and reboots ago
<jsubl2> so hib.. crashed you heh.
<beef_sprocket> nope, I hibernated earlier today without a problem
<jsubl2> sorry goto go.  no idea how to help you
<beef_sprocket> no worrie
<beef_sprocket> thanks though
<joserafael> hello from caracas - venezuela
<neoncode> Hey I have firefox 1.5 RC3 installed in /opt/firefox and i'm trying to creat symbolic links in the folder "/opt/firefox/plugins" to all the files in "/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins". But the command "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*" Won't work....
<neoncode> Oh wait... it works now
<neoncode> "sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* ."
<arthurb> Hum, after I booted all my device icons disappeared from the deskop... I tried setting them back but they won't show up
<nalioth> neoncode: you should ask first.
<neoncode> nalioth: What?
<nalioth> neoncode: all gecko browsers parse /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins (so all plugins for mozilla, galeon, kazehakase, firefox, and epiphany should go into that directory)
<nalioth> neoncode: keeps you from symlinking 5 times, or having 5 sets of plugins
<kkathman> kaze-whatski?
<nalioth> !info kazehakase
<ubotu> kazehakase: (gecko based web browser using GTK), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.2.8-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 614 kB, Installed size: 1656 kB
<kkathman> jk
<neoncode> nalioth: Oooo... well that's me. a newbie..
<neoncode> Oh does libflash-mozplugin.so have a ".xpt" file?
<takmadeus> greetings
<takmadeus> sorry for being so direct, but I have a question
<takmadeus> are the repositories down?.... no matter what I do I cannot get anything from aptitude or synaptic
<neoncode> takmadeus: sudo apt-get update works fine for me...
<takmadeus> neoncode: hmmmmm mine is stuck at "waiting for headers (30%)"
<neoncode> takmadeus: I take it your IRC chat is on the linux computer?
<takmadeus> neoncode: yes
<neoncode> Hmmm sources.list problem prehaps? anyone have any ideas?
<fatejudger> can anyone use the Bank of America website with Konq?
<fatejudger> it says I don't have 128 bit encryption
<kkathman> fatejudger: no I cannot either
<nalioth> fatejudger: i'm not sure what to tell you. mozilla-psm covers all the gecko browsers in the security dept
<kkathman> fatejudger: firefox and opera both work however
<takmadeus> neoncode: hmmm nope, no sources.list problem
<takmadeus> I could actually get some files today afternoon
<neoncode> takmadeus: Uhhh, I have no idea, i'm pretty much a newb ya see. Oh well i'm yawing. I need to be up in 5 hours. and my feet are numb from the cold. i'm going to bed...
<takmadeus> neoncode: okay, thanks man
<chaoticgeek> arg
<chaoticgeek> I screwed up kubuntu
<neoncode> takmadeus: I dunno what for but ok, ask some of the others around here. They might know. If all else fails sit down and poke it with a stick...
<chaoticgeek> so I reinstalled
<chaoticgeek> but it was my fault, at least under linux I have to screw it up unlike windows
<takmadeus> does anyone here has any idea on what's hapenning to me?
<takmadeus> got an update: "W: failed to retrieve http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/......, temporary failure when resolving "co.archive.ubuntu.com""
<nalioth> takmadeus: are you familiar with the 'hosts' file?
<takmadeus> nalioth: nope
<nalioth> takmadeus: open a konsole, please
<takmadeus> nalioth: done
<nalioth> takmadeus: now type "sudo nano /etc/hosts" <enter>
<takmadeus> nalioth: done
<nalioth> takmadeus: now use your arrow keys to go to the bottom of the document
<takmadeus> nalioth: done
<realjimshady> hi, i'm running kubuntu breezy and running ifconfig as well as gui net-tools always shows my eth0 interface's zeroconf address (169...) instead of the 192.168... LAN address also bound to that interface.  ifconfig -a doesn't work either.  short of disabling zeroconf altogether, any way to display all addresses?  thanks
<nalioth> takmadeus: type    #my local ubuntu archive  <enter>
<takmadeus> nalioth: done
<nalioth> takmadeus: then next line put "co.archive.ubuntu.com    82.211.81.151     82.211.81.182"    <<<< all on one line
<takmadeus> nalioth: done
<nalioth> takmadeus: now ctrl-o <enter>, and ctrl-x to quit
<takmadeus> nalioth: done
<nalioth> takmadeus: try your adept stuff now
<fatejudger> kkathman: I just used Firefox
<takmadeus> nalioth: same thing hapenning.... which is weird, since I could get some files in the afternoon
<fatejudger> kkathman: is it just that Konq doesn't support 128 bit encryption or is it that it doesn't detect it?
<nalioth> takmadeus: hit alt-f2, and enter "kdesu kate /etc/hosts"
<takmadeus> nothing happened when I pressed alt + F2, I disabled the other terminals
<nalioth> gah...
<nalioth> ok. k > run command > kdesu kate /etc/hosts
<takmadeus> nailoth: done
<nalioth> takmadeus: if you type na<tab> you'll get me everytime
<takmadeus> nalioth: thanks for the advice ;)
<nalioth> takmadeus: in the kate, remove the 82.211.81.151  from the line at the bottom
<takmadeus> nalioth: done
<nalioth> takmadeus: save it and try your adept again
<takmadeus> nalioth: I think I need to reboot my pc... wait a moemtn please
<jrobinson> Is anyone successully using KLaptop with a Toshiba laptop?
<arthurb> Hi, I have a trouble with my deskop, the device icons of umounted devices are not showin up
<realjimshady> arthur: you mean the icons don't show up when the devices aren't mounted?  what devices?
<arthurb> all of them
<arthurb> hard drive, usb key, cdrom drive
<arthurb> they used to
<arthurb> now they don't
<[Relic] > is there a url that details how to upgrade to breezy, since this would be the first time I tried it?
<arthurb> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> !upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<nalioth> ubotu: tell [Relic]  about breezy
<arthurb> hey, when I select Gtk in look n feel to configure it, it waits waits and finally does nothing
<arthurb> nothing is launched,
<Hobbsee> does the same thing happen in kcontrol?
<arthurb> wait
<arthurb> no
<arthurb> it works fine there
<arthurb> well it works and doesn't cause it says gtk should use my kde fonts, and it sure ain't
<arthurb> gimp still looks awful with huge fonts
<arthurb> oh interestingly enough, if I set to use the style qt it works... but not if I ask to use my kde style
<jasutton> hey arthurb
<jasutton> I've found those controls in kcontrol don't do a whole lot
<jasutton> you might try the package 'gtk-chtheme'
<jasutton> it works very nicely for configuring gtk apps
<[Relic] > so if I am reading that correctly I simply replace hoary with breezy in the sources.list file?
<jasutton> that's the general idea
<arthurb> no but now it works great
<arthurb> I just can't launch it from the kubuntu made system setting
<[Relic] > do I have to shut everything down?
<arthurb> and also I still have those devices that won't show up on the destop
<nalioth> [Relic] : nope, you can stay here all the while
<nalioth> [Relic] : it is recommended you restart when it's totally done, tho
<[Relic] > not a problem there :)
<[Relic] > now just to wait  :)
<Delvien> Are servers down ??
<garux> hello all...
<garux> im have a question about wireless nic cards and kubuntu
<garux> i was wondering if anyone could help me sort out if i can run it or not
<robotgeek> garux: did you check the wiki?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell garux about wireless
<garux> yes, i did.
<nalioth> garux: hopefully you found your wifi thing on it
<garux> im rather new to linux, and the NDSWrapper stuff kinda went over my head
<garux> i understand the concept, but i dont think i could actually pull it off.
<garux> my only way to connect with that machine is with a wireless card
<jasutton> what kind of wireless card is it?
<garux> i have a belkin 54g and a microsoft MN-520
<garux> the MN-520 works straight away in fedora 4
<nalioth> garux: what is in the machine now?
<garux> the MN-520
<nalioth> did you find it on the wiki page?
<garux> nothing referencing that card itself
<garux> other than generic NDIS wrapping.
<nalioth> garux: do you have the driver disk for it?
<robotgeek> garux: sudo modprobe prism54
<nalioth> ah there ya go, robotgeek to the rescue
<robotgeek> garux: no, scratch that
<robotgeek> garux: sudo modprobe prism2
<garux> the prism2 drivers are in the install
<garux> but they didnt pick it up
<garux> would i have to install it blank and the do it after?
<garux> and agian im new to linux, so a lot of the command line stuff really goes over my head
<robotgeek> garux: hmm, sorry..i'll go a bit slower :)
<garux> and as far as i know
<garux> the win drivers i would have would be for xp
<nalioth> garux: please open a terminal (k > run command > konsole)
<garux> ahh.. and theres the next kicker
<garux> i didnt finsih the install, because without the card i didnt want to run it
<nalioth> uh oh
<garux> my house is entirely wireless 
<garux> so i cant really do much with it after the install
<garux> i originally installed ubuntu
<robotgeek> garux: it should work, the drivers are in the kernel. i've got a usb version of the same thing working, so 
<robotgeek> garux: i'll definetly be able to help you get your wireless working :)
<garux> i could always just run the install again and check back in
<nalioth> garux: you can get with us from another machine, right?
<Delvien> I want to change the Icons that are in the System tray (klaptop, SuperKaramaba, Kmixer etc.) WHERE are those icons stored???? so i may change them
<garux> yes on this machine im on now
<garux> its a ---windoze--- but dont hold that against me
<garux> im learning...
<robotgeek> Delvien: maybe /usr/share/pixmaps/
<nalioth> Delvien: /usr/share/icons/
<garux> i appreciate your help robot
<nalioth> Delvien: either place may hold them
<robotgeek> garux: sure
<Delvien> nalioth  hmm ok.
<nalioth> <sniff>
<garux> if it it matters at all.. i was born on the Isle of Man
<garux> which is home to canonical
<robotgeek> heh
<garux> hence my want to use kubuntu
<nalioth> garux: it's all personal preference
<robotgeek> i was wondering why it sounded familiar!
<garux> fedora 4 is fine, but ive had problems
<Delvien> nalioth if im using a custom icon theme, does the systray go off of default.kde??
<garux> im not a militant user of anything
<nalioth> Delvien: if your icon theme is well thought out, it should replace all of them
<garux> i just want to expand into being able to use linux 
<Delvien> nalioth well its not mine, its Umicons 2.0.. So didnt change the sysicons.. which i want to now.
<garux> robot.. before i start this install
<garux> do i just install and not worry about the wireless card till afterwards?
<nalioth> Delvien: in general, a "good" icon theme will take care of all the icons
<Delvien> nalioth aye.. lol thats why i want to fix it
<robotgeek> garux: if you have any other machine to get to the net other than this one, that would be fine
<nalioth> Delvien: either directory may have them
<Delvien> nalioth ugh
<Delvien> nalioth lots of searching to do .. :) yay
<garux> this isnt the one ill be installing
<garux> im using an older sony laptop
<garux> for linux
<robotgeek> garux: hmm, it shud be cool
<garux> it runs fedora 4 fine
<garux> i had a nice time learning on that
<garux> got the basics of installing apps and dependcies down
<garux> enough to know that i prefer KDE to Gnome
<robotgeek> once u use a debian based system, you ain't gonna go redhat's way!
<garux> i just picked at random from the top 5 of the ones people had told me to use
<robotgeek> garux: trust me on that one :)
<garux> is kubuntu debian based?
<robotgeek> garux: yes, kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde
<garux> robot,, would it make sense tht if the redhat cd had the drives for the card
<robotgeek> garux: so has ubuntu
<garux> I could use the Load-Iso to make it work?
<garux> im doing the install going through the steps, i chose Expert just to see the different areas
<robotgeek> garux: load iso? install cd, u mean?
<nalioth> garux: *buntu is all the same under the hood, just like the car makers put a different front end on the same model and call it different brands
<garux> yes..
<nalioth> garux: matter of fact, i have x/k/ubuntu on my box right now
<garux> the option in the buntu menu, is Load-Iso: load installer components from an installer disk
<robotgeek> garux: yeah, the install cd is fine. plus, if it worked in fedora out of the box, hopfully it should work in ubuntu too
<robotgeek> out of the box, i meant
<garux> in fedora i didnt have to do anything with it. the card showed up as eth0  - it didnt for the install of ubuntu
<garux> i may be just thinking too much
<nalioth> garux: does centrino mean anything to you re the ubuntu box?
<robotgeek> garux: hmm, interesting. 
<garux> its not a centrino processor
<robotgeek> nalioth: my friend has a centrino running ubuntu. he claims it works much better on ubuntu than on windows
<nalioth> man i'm gonna be quiet now, i am gettin way too tired
<garux> im at the Find Network devices 
<nalioth> robotgeek: my hp dv1000 is centrino and it all works ootb
<garux> it didnt find the card, but its telling me it found a firewire card, and i dont have a firewire card
<nalioth> i'm'a gon' be quiet now
<nalioth> garux: open a konsole and we'll see
<garux> im not done the install yet
<nalioth> n/m you're installing
<nalioth> blah
<nalioth> lspci
<robotgeek> garux: just go ahead with the install, we'll take care of the wireless later
<garux> ok 
<garux> should i setup the disks using a boot, root, tmp and swap setup?
* robotgeek wonders
<garux> thats what i was advised for running fedora
<robotgeek> garux: definetly keep a /home
<robotgeek> and /boot is of 100mb is good too
<robotgeek> swap and root are needed, normally
<garux> well by root i mean the "/" name
<nalioth> garux: i think you are thinking too deeply into this process
<robotgeek> garux: hmm, yes
<garux> yeah
<garux> i am
<robotgeek> garux: just choose the guided partioning :)
<garux> aight
<nalioth> student: may i help you in here?
<Delvien> Anyone here able to change their System Tray Icons ? if so i need some help
<kkathman> Delvien: what are you looking to do?
<Delvien> kkathman change the icons for klaptop, superkaramba, klipper, kbluetoothD etc..
<Delvien> that lie in the system tray 
<nalioth> kkathman: Delvien got a half-a$$ theme that didnt replace all the icons
<kkathman> ahh
<Delvien> nalioth its the only one that has GANT icons for KDE ..
<kkathman> well, you can go to the application and change the icon in its properties, then it should start that in the system tray
<robotgeek> Delvien: just copy that icon from that theme to your default theme?
<Delvien> tried that robot.. some of the icons are hidden deep
<robotgeek> Delvien: ls -alR | grep gant,  i guess
<Delvien> ? what does that too
<Delvien> do ?
<robotgeek> Delvien: navigate to the place where you suspect the file is, then it will do a recursive listing of files, and grep it to show you the path to gant icon :)
<Delvien> replace gant with name of the app?
<robotgeek> Delvien: yup
<Delvien> shows nothing when i do that..
<Delvien> ls -alR | grep kbluetoothd
<robotgeek> Delvien: it may be named as something else, maybe
<[Relic] > wheee!  update 738   :)
<[Relic] > of about 1240 I think  :)
<Delvien> hehe its complicated...
<Delvien> the sys tray doesnt bother me... but i figure will give me something to do..
<Delvien> ok , good night all thanks for your help
<gazihan> where is the necessary list of repositories for kubuntu listed? It is so hard to find them in the website(why?)
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<gazihan> but why
<gazihan> why doesnt tho official kubuntu page have these?
<kkathman> gazihan: they are thers, but neatly placed in their correct place
<gazihan> i can't find them
<kkathman> nalioth: gave you the link
<gazihan> plus, I got the repository for KDE 3.4.1 from some webpage I don't remember. it is http://kubuntu.org/hoary-kde342/ blah blah
<gazihan> I think I read it in anouncements or something in kubuntu website. but i see no mention of it in the site elsewhere
<kkathman> gazihan: if you went to the website and the wiki for ubuntu (on the web site) there are all kinds of pages for repositories
<nalioth> gazihan: kubuntu.org has many advanced repositories
<gazihan> ok i will do my best to find a neat list of these in the wiki. if not I'll bug you again.
<kkathman> gazihan: try this:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<kkathman> that will give you a full list of repos, plus very good instructions
<garux> small quesiton on the kernel
<garux> i should use the 2.6.12-9 version yeah?
<robotgeek> we are all ears
<robotgeek> yup
<garux> ok thanks.
<kkathman> yes
<gazihan> kkathman: still, that's for breezy, and not all the reps are listed (like the one I mentioned before)
<gazihan> anyway I guess I need to live with checking the news occasionally ond when new kde releases come out add them to my repository.
<kkathman> gazihan: those listed are the only official repos
<nalioth> gazihan: visit kubuntu.org (there are may repos for highly advanced and experimental repos
<kkathman> gazihan: I would suggest that you simply use Kontact or a similar app to manage your KDE news as I do, or even better, stay tuned here for the quickest off the press news :)
<gazihan> kkathman: so if I had waited in the official hoary instead of adding the rep for kde 3.4.2, I would have gotten that someday you say?
<gazihan> nalioth: that's my point. may repositories around and its so hard to keep track since thay are scattered like that
<gazihan> nalioth: may=many
<kkathman> gazihan: yes, as in breezy you would have been upgraded to 3.4.3 as I was
<kkathman> and of course you can "try" any of the RCs for 3.5 as mentioned in the channel topic.
<gazihan> kkathman: ok so these special new ones are kind of "experimental"
<gazihan> oh RC
<gazihan> ok
<kkathman> yah...hence RCX
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> RC = Release Candidate
<gazihan> kkathman: do you have occasional problems on breezy? I used to have package dependancy errors in debian unstable since they wouldn't always update the tree consistantly and I would wait for a couple of days for an absent new package to be synchronized with the rep tree
<gazihan> kkathman: that's why i'm on hoary. is breezy less stable?
<garux> is grub or lilo preferred?
<gazihan> kkathman: i mean it should, but as a user do you complain?
<robotgeek> garux: get grub
<kkathman> gazihan: I have an extremely stable install...I upgraded from hoary, which was also very stable
<kkathman> gazihan: however, I only have a couple of "non-standard" programs that I compile and use outside the repos.
<gazihan> kkathman: that's good to hear. amarok 1.3 is too tempting maybe I should switch
<robotgeek> gazihan: it's pretty neat :)
<gazihan> kkathman: but you would have to compile them the same way in hoary too?
<gazihan> robotgeek: ok I guess I'll switch:)
<kkathman> gazihan: yes you would...and I will caveat my statement in saying that I dont do any sound/video, cuz I have WIndows workstations for all that
<robotgeek> gazihan: i started using kde apps cause of amarok :)
<garux> is having grub
<gazihan> robotgeek: yeah it's really amazing
<robotgeek> gazihan: it's awesome :)
<garux> so while im waiting for this to finish.
<garux> im not sure about recompile.
<robotgeek> recompile?
<garux> is that essentially a parallel to windows re-install
<garux> i understand the kernel aspect.
<robotgeek> garux: you don't need to recompile anything
<garux> but not towards applications themselves
<garux> i got a few messages in fedora to that regard.
<gazihan> garux: you get them as binaries in ubuntu
<garux> im dont really want to do it. just want to understand what it means on the basic level.
<robotgeek> garux: you mostly never need to recompile your kernel in ubuntu. apps, maybe if your needs are specific
<garux> ok...
* kkathman has never recompiled the kernel
<robotgeek> garux: hmm, say in the default kernel you don't have a kernel module. say wireless support is turned off.
<robotgeek> garux: you would need to download sources, enable wireless support and recompile
<garux> you have to go back and add that definition
<robotgeek> garux: exactly
<garux> i get that for the kernel
<gazihan> actually I like to have my own kernel all the time
<garux> its the same thing in windows when you add a service or branch
<garux> just not as involved
<gazihan> garux: not really
<robotgeek> garux: no, in windows you don't have choice over what to put in. in linux, you have
<garux> i need to do more reading about how linux works
<robotgeek> garux: one step at a time :)
<garux> you do in a sense via the registry.
<garux> but not into the lower levels.
<robotgeek> garux: oh, registry is a totally different ball game
<gazihan> garux: source --compilation--> binary executable
<gazihan> garux: you never have the sources in windows
<garux> yah because they dumbed it down
<gazihan> garux: source is what programmers actually write
<robotgeek> garux: ah, no. 
<garux> could you imagine the hell of explaining configure, make, make install to the majority of windows users?
<garux> they compile it to an executable
<gazihan> configure, make, make install = compilation
<gazihan> you never have that in windows
<garux> its the same oranges but with different apples
<robotgeek> garux: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm makes good reading
<[Relic] > I am guess that if Idon't know what NFS is I am probably not running it?
<garux> im just thinking out loud
<garux> sorry about that..
<robotgeek> [Relic] : yup
<gazihan> yes you probably don't have it
<garux> LOL
<gazihan> garux: by compiling your kernel you decide what your operating system will ever support 
<garux> i havent figured out nfs - but i got samba running
<gazihan> garux: you can cut some off to make it more efficient
<garux> ahh ok.. tuning the engine
<robotgeek> gazihan: tho, with modules..that advantage is minimal
<gazihan> that's right
<garux> in theory you are supposed to be able to do that in windoze
<garux> but god knows why you would want to
<robotgeek> garux: *theory*
<garux> much of windoze is theory
<[Relic] > I thought it was bugs
<garux> i learned windoze on NT3.5
<garux> very much a theory in running that.
* robotgeek has been windows free for a year. phew!
<garux> i couldnt go totally off windows
<[Relic] > sure you could  :)
<garux> im a graphic designer, and i live in photoshop and illustrator
<robotgeek> i don't need windows to chat, browse or check email :)
<garux> i wont bash gimp
<garux> but it just wont do the job
<garux> and i dont use macs, because my father is in MSDN
<gazihan> gimp actually in not bad, but yeah photoshop is superior
<garux> so all the win stuff is free (in a sense)
<garux> he writes it off, and i get lots of useless disks of stuff id never install
<robotgeek> i used to use OS X, but i just use linux now
<garux> but just about everything MS releases and pre-leases goes through his particular channel
<garux> OS X is fine 
<garux> i like it
<garux> but windows is more flexible overall 
<garux> for me at least.
<robotgeek> garux: depends on your viewpoint :)
<garux> yeah i know...
<garux> and its also cost.
<robotgeek> garux: i find it inflexible, tho i won't talk abt it here. it's offtopic :)
<garux> but.. when and maybe when. adobe ports to linux.. ill be there
<robotgeek> garux: it's inevitable. All your base is belong to us. lol
<garux> honestly... 
<garux> 2 thigns i have noticed about linux, that will prevent in going mass use
<garux> is the SU issue.
<garux> and the tracking and installing of applications
<robotgeek> garux: apt-get install works just fine :)
<garux> the average user would never put up with that.
<garux> oh not for me...
<robotgeek> garux: there are efforts to "improve" on that front
<garux> but in some cases having to use a tarball. or an rpm or... or...
<garux> its definitely not difficult to figure out
<arthurb> Hi, if I point konq to media:/ I see nothing
<robotgeek> garux: you would know how i feel if you read the link which i gave you :)
<garux> but theres a reason that "standard" transmissions" dont come STANDARD anymore
<arthurb> I used to see the hardrives and the like ..
<garux> unfortunately - i dont use irc that much
<garux> so im actually using Azureus as my chat client
<garux> i have no easy way of copying text
<robotgeek> garux: selecting the text will copy it, i think. middle click to paste
<garux> actually Ctrl - X did it
<garux> im kinda tired 
<garux> was it this link?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<garux> or another one... that i missed
<robotgeek> garux: hmm, nope. http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm it's titled, linux is not windows :)
<garux> found it
<garux> did u write this?
<robotgeek> garux: nope
<garux> i agree with the novice computer user..
<garux> i was totally linux's bitch for a day
<garux> im still under its thumb
<robotgeek> heh
<garux> but im getting the grasp of the basics
<nalioth> garux: there is plenty to learn here
<robotgeek> garux: after a while, it gets you :)
<garux> i dont think anyone should be called an expert in windows
<nalioth> we can show you things
<nalioth> i am an expert in windows, and get more expert every year
<robotgeek> i totally would be uncomfortable using windows!
<garux> ive met more useless MCSE in my time than i have good ones
* nalioth hasn't owned  a windows box since 2000
* nalioth has transcended windows
<[Relic] > :)
<robotgeek> nalioth: same here, i join you in your salvation :)
<garux> my first job in networking, i was hired into a unix/linux dev group.
<garux> i was in school for mcse at the time, and he told me not to bother with the certs because he was going to hire me anyway
<garux> so i never bothered wasting my money
<noirequus> bbl
<garux> the irony was i never got anytime to work on linux, because i was always fixing the windoze boxes the unix guys had broken
<robotgeek> dell500: one sec. paste.ubuntulinux.nl/4850
<robotgeek> ah, wrong window
<dell500> :)
<garux> one thing i have noticed, why doesnt linux use Helvetica instead of Arial?
<garux> i find that strange.
<garux> Arial being the MS bastard of Helvetica
<robotgeek> garux: nah, you got me. fonts were never my strong point
* [Relic]  wonder how long this will take
<[Relic] > think I could have installed from a CD faster  :)
<garux> its doesnt matter so much on screen
<garux> but helvetica is just cleaner... and it would be a nice thumb in the air
<garux> just like linux users are proud in some cases to never use windows
<robotgeek> garux: you can choose to use helevetica. OS X uses that
<garux> designers are very proud to point out they dont use arial and make fun of those that do.
<garux> mac designers especially
<robotgeek> lol
<garux> i only noticed in fedora.
<garux> because when i went to change the fonts it was defaulted to Arial but you couldnt adjust it, and then arial would disappear
<robotgeek> crap. 
<robotgeek> i think fonts are easy to change in kubuntu
<[Relic] > I have veranda  :)
* robotgeek doesn't know, most probably bitstream vera
<robotgeek> it's a term, you see :)
<garux> yah KDE has some great applets for that.
<[Relic] > I think that is the one I have
<garux> far better than gnome at least
<garux> verdana is a derivative of helvetica as well
<garux> ok... robot  im on the desktop
<garux> install is done
<robotgeek> garux: depends, point of view. i am using gnome :)
<[Relic] > also haven't run into many if any apps that can't be read due to an inverted color set, like was a big problem on windows
<garux> i think KDE makes more sense to a person used to using windowz
<[Relic] > makes for an easy switch
<robotgeek> it's nicely integrated, very easy to use. gnome, not so well integrated i feel
<[Relic] > if only I could find a really good text editor like crimson editor or the old dos aurora
<robotgeek> garux: can you open up a terminal and type 'lspci | less' and see if your wireless card has been detected
<robotgeek> [Relic] : vim :)
<[Relic] > PIA when your last open documents don't come back up the same way you left them
<[Relic] > hard to make a game w/o mutliple files openand easily accessible too :)
<robotgeek> [Relic] : vi -O file1 file2 :)
<[Relic] > if they had only released the aurora source  :)
<robotgeek> [Relic] : plus, i use screen. so it's very convienient :)
<garux> no doesnt look ike it robot..
<garux> the only entry i dont understand totaly is BRIDGE, but i think thats for usb?
<robotgeek> garux: as in it doesn't show anything about wireless? crazy
<robotgeek> garux: okay, type this 'dmesg | grep wireless'
<garux> it found both cardbus slots, but nothing in them
<robotgeek> garux: ah okay, is the microsoft card in there?
<garux> either im typing it wrong or nothing is there
<garux> just sends me to another prompt
<robotgeek> garux: if so, type 'sudo modprobe prism2'
<robotgeek> garux: it's fine, don't worry. just type the thing above
<garux> nothing for modprobe either
<garux> fatal - module not found
<robotgeek> garux: hmm, one sec
<robotgeek> garux: can you tell me the output of uname -r
<robotgeek> garux: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<garux> 2.6.12-9-386
<garux> kernel version
<garux> no such file robot
<garux> sorry made a typo
<garux> tis going now
<robotgeek> garux: cool
<garux> im kinda tall and have big hands
<garux> the sony is a lot smaller than my production box keyboardwise
<robotgeek> garux: same here. you tend to type faster :)
<garux> ive gotten to typing without looking, but my fingers hit all kinds of buttons at once
<garux> ok back to the original commands?
<robotgeek> garux: hmm, just hold on. i'm trying to find the exact module name. brb
<garux> no problem
<[Relic] > wonder how many more hours this will take  :(
<robotgeek> garux: try 'sudo modprobe prism_pci' 
<robotgeek> garux: tho, that might not have worked. brb again
<aftertaf> boing :)
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<chaoticgeek> I go home tomorrow for Turkey day break
<chaoticgeek> :)
<crimsun> lucky you.
<chaoticgeek> ubotu:  hi
<ubotu> que tal
<crimsun> I still have to teach tomorrow.
<chaoticgeek> hows it going all?
<garux> not found - fatal
<robotgeek> crimsun: i just turned in my thesis documentation :)
<chaoticgeek> that sucks, although I do have a class at 5:45 where I have a quiz
<crimsun> robotgeek: congrats!
<chaoticgeek> or test
<robotgeek> garux: just as i suspected. 
<chaoticgeek> MacroEcon
<chaoticgeek> boy that class is boring
<crimsun> oh? My Dad's an econ prof, heh.
<chaoticgeek> lol
<robotgeek> crimsun: thanks, gotta take care of the formatting stuff. latex to the rescue :0
<crimsun> yes, latex rocks
<robotgeek> garux: try 'sudo modprobe prism54'
<chaoticgeek> I dont like that class, I usualy end up reading from my java book for class
<robotgeek> damn, i've spend about 16 hours in front of the comp today
<chaoticgeek> wow
<garux> no fatal error,, but it just returned a prompt
<chaoticgeek> robotgeek: what are you in?
<robotgeek> garux: cool, lsmod | grep prism
<robotgeek> chaoticgeek: as in? i'm a mechanical grad
<chaoticgeek> wow
<garux> prism54 - filesize > firmware_class
<robotgeek> garux: try going to the network admin thingy in kde. i am not sure abt that. i use gnome. :(
<robotgeek> garux: did the card light up though?
<garux> do you want me to switch to gnome?
<garux> or does kubuntu not install gnome?
<garux> i used default session so im not sure
<robotgeek> garux: kubuntu doesn't install gnome
<robotgeek> garux: anyways, i think that it was *not* successful. 
<robotgeek> garux: we might have to compile our own drivers, or you might have to use ndiswrapper. uggh
<garux> well it displayed those drivers
<garux> it didnt do it for the other prism stuff
<robotgeek> garux: i know, but that was a different chipset. it shouldn't have worked :)
<robotgeek> i dunno why the prism2_pci driver is not installed by default
<[Relic] > time to reboot and see if my computer explodes  :)
<garux> i having a slight issue
<robotgeek> garux: i'm looking, but tell me about your issue
<garux> because the default doesnt seem to let me use SU on the control vcenter
<garux> and i cant just login as root, because i cant get into user manager
<robotgeek> hmm, i dunno anything about kde. but i think this might be your issue
<aftertaf> garux:  use sudo then
<robotgeek> !tell garux about sudo
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: tell garux -about sudo
<garux> im new to linux - im using the gui
<garux> not in a command line
<garux> thats one thing that im not sure how to do
<chaoticgeek> then you need to learn the command line
<garux> goes to read
<robotgeek> garux: kdesu
<chaoticgeek> lol
<garux> i cant learn it all at once
<robotgeek> garux: np
<chaoticgeek> if you hit [alt] [f2]  then type in the box that pops open 'konsole' it will open up a  command line for ya
<robotgeek> garux: i got bad news. the prism2_pci module is apparently not installed by default. so, we ill either have to compile it, or go the ndiswrapper way
<garux> the thing with terminal is that i dont know the name of all the apps
<robotgeek> garux: tab completion is ur friend
<garux> never mind.. i figged it out...
<garux> you right click over the icon and add into command
<robotgeek> garux: will you be online about tommorow. i am tired, and i need to crash?
<garux> yes robot
<garux> its going to take me some time to figure out ths su thing
<garux> im appreciate your help.
<robotgeek> garux: well get it done tommorow. cya around. 18 hours in front of the comp definetly doesn't help :)
<chaoticgeek> hey garux this may help you out http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<robotgeek> !cli
<ubotu> it has been said that cli is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/, or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<robotgeek> garux: night, cya tommorow
<chaoticgeek> fine
<chaoticgeek> well I'm off too
* chaoticgeek is away: Away at the moment
<garux> it all helps
<garux> i keep reading and reading.
<garux> it just needs to be able to sink in
<cryptom> Hi, i use a self-compiled kernel (with initrd) and i get lots of: modprobe: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/new-kernel-version/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<cryptom> not during "normal" boot-up, but before the kubuntu-splash screen starts
<cryptom> is this related to initrd?
<_h> what's your hdparm options?
<JakubS> cryptom: depmod -a
<cryptom> JakubS, i already tried that
<cryptom> its not that the modules are not built, these warnings do not appear when the kernel is not built with initrd
<cryptom> how can i mount the initrd image? i tried gunzipping it (that works) and mounting it as ext2, minix (does not work)
<kairu0> hey all
<cryptom> what skeleton is used when the initrd image is created with make-kpkg --initrd?
<Hobbsee> hey kairu0 
<kairu0> say i have a locale problem
<kairu0> when i run kde apps from konsole i get:
<kairu0> Qt: Locales not supported on X server
<kairu0> and i've run dpkg-reconfigure to generate the right locale (es_US)
<kairu0> any ideas?
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<_h> How do yo you tune your hard disk by hdparm? What options do you use?
<kairu0> LANG, LC_ALL, etc. are all set to es_US.UTF-8 
<JakubS> cryptom: romfs or cramfs
<darksoul> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<cryptom> JakubS, its not cramfs, and unfortunately, i dont have romfs in the kernel, so i can try
<JakubS> i wonder how this initrd got loaded then
<darksoul> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cryptom> JakubS, might that be the problem? that romfs is not in the kernel?
<JakubS> bah, even current phase of moon can be a problem :-)
<cryptom> i will try and recompile the kernel...
<chaoticgeek_away> have fun w/ the recompile
<chaoticgeek_away> I've heard its long and tedious, but I've never done it
<aftertaf> chaoticgeek_away:  boo. its fast and fun. with make kpkg :)
<cryptom> chakie_work, its quite nice with debian-based distros, you can build a deb-package automatically... just have a cup of coffee ;-)
<cryptom> chakie_work, sorry, wrong name competion (i meant chaoticgeek_away)
<chakie_work> gosh
<chakie_work> the joys of alpabetical tab completion
<ninux> bonjour
<nalioth> allo
<aftertaf> ninux:  hello.
<aftertaf> is la basse normandie as cold as haute normandie this morning?
<chaoticgeek_away> yes cryptom?
* chaoticgeek_away is back.
<chaoticgeek> hello h
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> hola, chaoticgeek
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> hi
<crimsun> please don't abuse the bot...
<chaoticgeek> maybe I should sleep
<chaoticgeek> sry crimsun 
<crimsun> np
* chaoticgeek is away: Away at the moment
<ninux> oui il y fait froid 
<ninux> i'm french 
<ninux> end i config the news system unbuntu 
<ninux> ubuntu
<nalioth> ninux: if you like, #ubuntu-fr est francophone
<Arvedui> hello
<aftertaf> hi Arvedui :)
<Arvedui> how are you?
<Arvedui> Can anybody help me, I wanted to install Kubuntu in my pc
<aftertaf> ored but happy :)
<aftertaf> +b
<Arvedui> but I can't
<Arvedui> aftertaf could you help me?
<aftertaf> ask away.
<Arvedui> aftertaf: I have the knowledges to install kubuntu (I installed another linux distributions) but when I install kubuntu
<Arvedui> aftertaf: when Its installing the base systems, over a 30% computer seems to be blocked and after waiting a while I must reboot
<Arvedui> aftertaf:  because I can't do anything
<ninux> oki thank you for the rom #ubuntu-fr nalioth 
<ninux> oki thank you for the salon #ubuntu-fr nalioth 
<ninux> bye all 
<ninux> end good day 
<ninux> bye
<h> how do I change the setting to not to play the DVD when I insert the DVD?
<nalioth> Arvedui: have you verified the integrity of your iso image?
<Arvedui> nalioth: my brother has put kubuntu into 3 computers before me, whith the same Dvd as I used
<Arvedui> nalioth: he studies computers engineery but he has'nt be able to help me
<aftertaf> Arvedui:  maybe your dvd player then.
<nalioth> Arvedui: is the optical drive in your computer functional?
<Arvedui> aftertaf: I put it new 1 month ago and I haven't had any problems with all my discs
<aftertaf> weird. Arvedui this is with the breezy dvd? try booting on live cd part of it, see if it says anything...
<aftertaf> Arvedui:  and if that works, try to download the install CD and try that way. if that works you can add the dvd as an apt repository
<Arvedui> aftertaf: the live part works ok
<bubblenut> Hey, my machine locked up during an upgrade from hoary to breezy, I did a hard reboot came back in and tried to re-run apt-get dist-upgrade and it asked be to run a configure command (dpkg --configure -a I think) which I did and then I tried to run the dist-upgrade again and it's giving me the following error http://pastebin.com/436026
<aftertaf> download the cd then see if that does the sam ething. if it does and you know your hardware is ok, file a bug report ;)
<aftertaf> bubblenut:  try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<bubblenut> what does that do?
<Arvedui> aftertaf:  my brother said that my chipset: an AMD-SiS could not work
<aftertaf> Arvedui:  ok. not work as in not compatible?
<bubblenut> Oooh, resolves dependencies, that would be the monkey. Thanks aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> Arvedui:  come to #ubuntu and say what you have said to us here...
<aftertaf> bubblenut:  :] 
<Arvedui> aftertaf:  ok, he said that is not compatible... sorry english is not my native language
<aftertaf> wb Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ty aftertaf 
<aftertaf> Arvedui:  hey no problem :)
<aftertaf> other cultures should not have to aplogise for not speaking english as a mother tongue ;)
<h> how do I change the setting to not to play the DVD when I insert the DVD?
<Arvedui> aftertaf:  I live in a small island in the mediterranean sea
<aftertaf> Arvedui:  which one???
<Arvedui> aftertaf: Mallorca, a lots of british and germanian people come every year on holidays
<aftertaf> nice :)   yeah, they do!!!
<aftertaf> warmer than in france right now?
<Arvedui> aftertaf:  what means warmer?
<aftertaf> less cold
<aftertaf> hotter, if you prefer ;)
<Arvedui> aftertaf: french people come here but in less percentage
<aftertaf> Arvedui:  what is your motherboard and chipset?  join #ubuntu and ask if anybody can help you install 
<Arvedui> aftertaf: I have an "all-in-one" ASRock Micro ATX with an AMD-SiS chipset
<aftertaf> ok. ask them in ubuntu.....
<Arvedui> aftertaf: thank you very much
<aftertaf> no problem :)
<Arvedui> aftertaf: one thing... where do you live?
<aftertaf> in the north of france.... but i'm from england
<aftertaf> hi bimberi  :)
<aftertaf> wb viviersf :)
<bimberi> 'evening aftertaf :)
<aftertaf> morning...
<aftertaf> ahh you ozzies :] 
<Arvedui> aftertaf: I want to go on travel to france... I think it's nice. But I dislike with their politic centralism
<bimberi> :)
* aftertaf hears  ahh you limeys :] 
<viviersf> thx aftertaf 
<aftertaf> Arvedui:  yeah they want to have a hold everywhere on the planet..... its a cultural survival instinct...
* bimberi , puzzled, googles "limeys"
<aftertaf> not the clothing retailer
<bimberi> ... but it's the first hit :P
<Arvedui> aftertaf:  I'm from a small culture, and spanish government tries to erase our identity like makes france
<aftertaf> yeah .... everywhere sucks ! ! !    :] 
* bimberi is clued up on limeys now
<aftertaf> lol
<Arvedui> aftertaf: for example in the south france there are catalan people, they are culturally near to me. But french government tries to erradicate its identity and make all of them partiotic french
<aftertaf> yeah i know.
<Arvedui> aftertaf: one last thing, what's happening on france with violence acts? I have read in newspaper, but I don't understand it
<aftertaf> the immigrant youth are lashing out and burning cars to protest against everything.
<aftertaf> job discrimination, bad housing.... etc etc. but it is a lot more complex than that...
<Arvedui> aftertaf: ok... I hope in a future that everybody will be happy and free
<aftertaf> me 2, me 2
<Arvedui> aftertaf:  bye! I must work on my history manuals! See you soon
<bubblenut> WOOT! I got breezy :D
<bubblenut> Does anyone know the name of the program which speeds up booting by starting services concurrently?
<h> I want to see if you have this problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=511061#post511061
<aftertaf> bubblenut:  ask in ubuntu, i can't remember
<aftertaf> and let me know ;)
<ilreds> hi
<ilreds> my amule crashed and bow is in state D...if i relaunch amule, the second process is in state R and does't work...answers?
<ilreds> now
<nalioth> ilreds: kill all amule processes
<ilreds> nalioth: not simple
<nalioth> ilreds: sure it is. open konsole, type "ps aux|grep amule"
<nalioth> find the PID and kill it
<ilreds> with kill -s SIGKILL or kill -9 i con't kill the amule in state D
<nalioth> ilreds: then that sounds like software that is pure crap
<cheer> hallo, ich wollte grade Kubuntu installieren, er bootet auch von CD, ich tippe "install" ein und kann deutsch - deutsch - deutsch auswhlen, jedoch kommt dann bei der suche nach dem CD-Rom die Fehlermeldung: Kann cd-rom laufwerk nicht einbinden, somit komme ich nicht weiter ;( weiss jemand rat?
<Tm_T> #kubuntu-de or use english
<cheer> oh sry
<Tm_T> ;)
<cheer> i'll join the german channel ;-)
<raphink> ok :)
<aftertaf> sudo killall amule
<nalioth> Tm_T: you're so nice....  ;)
<Tm_T> err?
<raphink> nalioth: are you ok with your pbuilder now?
<Tm_T> nalioth: well, I can't help if he uses deutch
<nalioth> raphink: did we go over it?
<cheer> ehm i'll try to describe my problem to you the german chan is so empty ..
<bubblenut> aftertaf: initNG
<raphink> not nalioth 
<aftertaf> hehe
<raphink> s/not/no/
<Tm_T> cheer: I'm not surprised, in just invented that name :p
<cheer> this is the nickname of the last irc user on this pc^^
<Tm_T> ok
<raphink> Tm_T: no #kubuntu-de exists ;)
<Tm_T> raphink: it does? whoa
<nalioth> cheer es mehr luete im #ubuntu-de
<raphink> more and more #kubuntu-xx are created lately
<cheer> buy nobody can help me there ;<
<raphink> cheer: you could try with no-apci maybe
<Tm_T> raphink: and !kubuntu.fi @ IRCnet
<raphink> nope je pense pas
<nalioth> cheer: nicht ""K""ubuntu-de, aber #ubuntu-de
<cheer> hm..
<cheer> ok
<nalioth> es tu mir leid, meine deutsch ist schlect
<robin_2> I'm using kubuntu on my laptop, so I need to save as much power as possible :). I'm using hdparm -S 1 /dev/hdc to put my hardisk to zZz when there is no activity. But, every N secs, the hdd light flashes (1s < n < 5s). How can I see, what program or proces is accessing the hdd ?
<cheer> das macht nichts, mein englisch auch ;)
<raphink> nalioth: nicht ... sondern ... ;)
<cheer> i can't install kubuntu on my computer, i can boot from cd/dvd and select my language, after this it tries to detect my hardware it says hey dude i can't bin your dvd-rom this is the end ;(
<nalioth> cheer did you verify the validity of the install cd?
<raphink> cheer: did you check the md5 sum?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cheer about verify
<cheer> hm.. i tried the cd and dvd and i instanlled it on another pc
<cheer> so i think the cd should be okay
<pussfeller> kaffeine isnt playing my DVD's... its like hanging or something
<nalioth> cheer: is the current machine you are trying on with an old cd drive?
<raphink> nalioth: that wouldnt' boot on DVD 
<cheer> no it's a new one ( i bought it yesterday ) the old one in this computer did the same thing
<robin_2> I'm using kubuntu on my laptop, so I need to save as much power as possible :). I'm using hdparm -S 1 /dev/hdc to put my hardisk to zZz when there is no activity. But, every N secs, the hdd light flashes (1s < n < 5s). How can I see, what program or proces is accessing the hdd ?
<nalioth> cheer: is the machine very new?
<cheer> no p4 2,4 ghz
<cheer> asus P4p800 is the mainbord
<cheer> is it possible, that the ide bus is not supportet?
<nalioth> cheer: when was the machine made?
<cheer> about 1-2 years
<cheer> windows 2000 was running on it until yesterday ;)
<nalioth> cheer the kubuntu should install with out a problem at all
<cheer> so my hardware is destoryed? 
<pussfeller> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<robin_2> I'm using kubuntu on my laptop, so I need to save as much power as possible :). I'm using hdparm -S 1 /dev/hdc to put my hardisk to zZz when there is no activity. But, every N secs, the hdd light flashes (1s < n < 5s). How can I see, what program or proces is accessing the hdd ?
<bubblenut> What source do I have to add to install initNG?
<nalioth> cheer: of course not. fragen sie in #ubuntu , bitte
<cheer> ok thank you nalioth 
<nalioth> cheer:  ich bin ein dummkopf 
<cheer> nalioth: no you aren't
<nalioth> well, cheer there are more people in #ubuntu that might be able to help you
<cheer> ok u
<cheer> ehm, i'll check it out^^
<nalioth> cheer: the only difference in ubuntu and kubuntu is gnome and kde
<cheer> that's why i use kubuntu =)
<Rayman_> is there a way to flush the swap to ram?
<bubblenut> Does ubuntu use a different name for grub.conf?
<raphink> nope bubblenut 
<raphink> soryr
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> it's menu.lst
<raphink> that's the grub conf file
* raphink should wake up
<raphink> bubblenut: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bubblenut> thanks :)
<viviersf> bubblenut, why ? 
<bubblenut> viviersf: so that I can edit it
<viviersf> heh
<viviersf> since you know something bout grub
<viviersf> why would it sumtimes refuse to load ?
<viviersf> the cursor just blinks when the computer boots 
<bubblenut> I didn't say I know anything about grub, I just like breaking my computer :)
<viviersf> haha ok
<dipnlik> viviersf: define "when the computer boots"
<bubblenut> Is there anything in syslog?
<viviersf> so you are noobie
<viviersf> dipnlik, when the grub screen is supposed to come up, the cursor just blinks
<bubblenut> 4 years with linux and still as ignorant as the day I started :)
<raphink> lol
<viviersf> 8 years using linux
<viviersf> and the only thing ive learned 
<viviersf> is how to break my pc in new ways
<dipnlik> viviersf: hm... never seen that here. Sometimes my PC refuses to boot but I think it is RAM-related
<viviersf> dipnlik, well it happens
<viviersf> and i dont know
<viviersf> dipnlik, your bios is phoenix ?
<puckman> almost 4 months of linux and kicking himself for not switching earlier.
<dipnlik> viviersf: I get the same blinking cursor, but it is even before even the BIOS. Don't know exactly about the BIOS, sorry
<dipnlik> viviersf: what about Phoenix BIOS?
<viviersf> the pc's in this office 
<viviersf> get this 
<viviersf> but they have phoenix bios
<viviersf> i got hp bios and i dont get it
<dipnlik> hm
<DjDarkman> hy i have installed a linux driver for my nvidia geforce video card ,where can i access the x configuration to enalbe 3d acceleration?
<viviersf> ok if i lost grub on the mbr and i wanted to reinstall it
<viviersf> what would be the correct way of doing this ?
<DjDarkman> so noone knows how can I enable 3d accelerationn?
<jpowers> I think it used to be dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or something like that
<jpowers> I know it's a dpkg-reconfigure script
<jpowers> I'm just not sure which package you have to reconfigure
<DjDarkman> theres gotto be a way...
<YudiW> how to shutdown the kubuntu from linux console? i try shutdown -h  (using root) but it seem no correct
<Hobbsee> !tell viviersf about reinstallgrub
<Hobbsee> CyberMad:  sudo shutdown now -h
<CyberMad> Hobbsee thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<DjDarkman> how can I enable 3d accelaration?
<Hobbsee> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia, or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Hobbsee> you did the stuff there, i take it?
<Juerd> CyberMad: Please disable colors.
<Hobbsee> ah, i was wondering why my name was suddenly green...
<CyberMad> ok, i will use normal IRC Client
<CyberMad> this is my own script
<bubblenut> Is there an equivalent of redhat's rc.local in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> i wonder why this channel doesnt have a "no colours" restriction on it...
<Hobbsee> bubblenut: um...what's a redhat's rc.local?
<bubblenut> In redhat, in /etc/ there's a file called rc.local which is an init file for user entries
<Juerd> Hobbsee: Colour might occasionally be useful.
<Juerd> Like for whispering
<bubblenut> In my kubuntu install all I see is rcS.d, rc0.d etc
<Juerd> Or indicating a mistaka in syntax
<Hobbsee> Juerd: for what?  most clients already have highlighting by default, same for whispering
<bubblenut> If I have something I want run at boot time, where do I put it?
<Hobbsee> bubblenut: /home/user/.kde/Autostart
<Hobbsee> or...i think there's a place in /usr/ too
<Juerd> Hobbsee: I said whispering, not private shouting :)
<Hobbsee> aftertaf: you around?
<Hobbsee> true
<Juerd> This can be great for added drama.
<bubblenut> Hobbsee: But there's not user directory in /home ! OMG WTF?!?! ;) J/K, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Juerd> Hey, hey you. Yes, you there. Hello :)
<Hobbsee> there's /usr/share/autostart too
<Juerd> See? The same thing without the dark gray wouldn't have been so obviously inconspicuous.
<Hobbsee> no dark grey background here
<dipnlik> what's all this coloring about? o.O (reading history to see what's happening here...)
<Hobbsee> people deciding to use colour in what they say
<dipnlik> no no, please don't!
<Hobbsee> exactly
<dipnlik> life is good in black and white :)
<Hobbsee> lol...and red
<Hobbsee> and blue
<Hobbsee> and purple
<dipnlik> colors are for syntax highlighting :)
<Hobbsee> and all the other colours that the irc clients automatically change lines to be
<Hobbsee> exactly
<Hobbsee> that's the phrase i was looking for
<dipnlik> time to go www.creativecommons.org :P
<Hobbsee> dipnlik: how'd you get irssi 0.8.10?
<Hobbsee> anything in it worth upgrading to?
<dipnlik> Hobbsee: sudo apt-get install irssi-text, IIRC
<Hobbsee> so it is...
<Hobbsee> i thought i was only using 0.8.9
<erwin> Bonjour tout le monde !
<erwin> A qui doit-on reporter un bug sous ubuntu ?
<dipnlik> msg ubotu bugs
<dipnlik> erwin: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<dipnlik> erwin: but this channel is english only
* Hobbsee yawns
<Hobbsee> so tired...
<Hobbsee> erwin: /topic
<erwin> sry
<erwin> tanks
<viviersf> omw
<viviersf> im getting annoyed at grub
<raphaelfnobre> boa tarde!
<raphaelfnobre> como trocar a tela de inicializaao?
<gigcs> hi
<dipnlik> raphaelfnobre: english only, and pvt
<[square] > hello. i have this problem: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/436147
<atidem> hello
<atidem> I have a problem with console's linux font
<atidem> when I launch it, I receive this message: Font `-misc-console-medium-r-normal--16-160-72-72-c-80-iso10646-1' not found.
<atidem> I tried to read /usr/share/doc/konsole/README.Linux-font for help
<atidem> but not works
<atidem> anyone can give me an advice?
<atidem> ?
<gigcs> i have question
<sambagirl> you may have to ask in #ubuntu atidem
<gigcs> how i can say ubuntu develop .
<atidem> ok, thank you sambagirl 
<sambagirl> your welcome
<sambagirl> how you can say? you just do this.
<gigcs> sambagirl:do you know add package on cd .
<sambagirl> what country is TH?
<kkathman> lol sambagirl :)
<kkathman> thailand?
<sambagirl> ahh 
<kkathman> just guessing :)
<sambagirl> your meaning synaptic or kanaptic gigcs?
<kkathman> Im not sure what he means, I may need my secret decoder ring
<sambagirl> :D
<gigcs> no , add package on cd .remastering install cd .
<sambagirl> i thinking what ahh
<sambagirl> ahh
<sambagirl> no
<sambagirl> why you want to make copies, no?
<sambagirl> is this what your meaning? make copies of ubuntu cd?
<kkathman> gigcs: what package?
<kkathman> sambagirl: I think maybe he wants to possibly modify the ubuntu live image possibly?
<kkathman> and you cant do that to my knowledge
<sambagirl> that is not a good idea
<sambagirl> oh i understand now
<sambagirl> he wants to join developemtn group and have his mods added to the cd
<kkathman> sambagirl: Hey Im takin a shot in the dark here :)
<kkathman> yah maybe that too
<kkathman> between the 2 of us we'll start an international crisis
<sambagirl> heh
<gigcs> kkathman:xine package .i wish add xine package on  install cd .
<sambagirl>                                              gigs
<kkathman> gigcs:  you mean the live CD ?
<sambagirl> gigs your wanting to join development, no?
<gigcs> no , install cd . not live cd.
<sambagirl> you needing to talk with devs
<kkathman> gigcs: no need, you just install the cd, then update your install with that package
<kkathman> sambagirl: dont think he wants that...he just wants to add xine to his install
<kkathman> gigcs:  are you familiar with apt-get ?
<kkathman> no need to burn another cd..just add the package and install it with apt-get install
<gigcs> kkathman: no . i want add package on  install cd . 
<sambagirl> oh
<kkathman> gigcs: there's no need to do that.
<sambagirl> what package?
<kkathman> sambagirl: xine
<sambagirl> and redistribute to world ?
<sambagirl> ok well i not knowing what xine is
<kkathman> xine is a music engine like gstreamer
<kkathman> used in amarok and kaffeine
<gigcs> sambagirl: i want redistribution install cd .
<_marius> how are people doing here?
<_marius> how are you people doing here?
<sambagirl> is ok 
<raingrove> xine can't play mp3 in kubuntu
<raingrove> i had to install mad somehow
<kkathman> gigcs: you cannot do that Im afraid, I think that would violate the GNU Public License
<kkathman> raingrove: sure it can
<sambagirl> you needing talk to ubuntu people first, no?
<sambagirl> is like installing your own thing on macos 
<sambagirl> fore redistribution is leagal?
<raingrove> kkathman, but i needed to install libmad or something like that before i could play mp3 with xine
<kkathman> raingrove: hmm...maybe I already had that installed then :)
<raingrove> hmm
<raingrove> something's wrong with the kde repositories now
<raingrove> my synaptic is failing to get files
<gigcs> kkathman: i want add package . and i use .
<bl3ssing> hei ... my nick is right over here. how can I log in for using it? :-((
<kkathman> gigcs: just install, then use apt-get
<bl3ssing> lol
<bl3ssing> sorry ... misunderstanding between me and my nickname. :-)
<bl3ssing> =))
<gigcs> sambagirl: Please advise . Who  can redistribution .
<kkathman> raingrove: hmmm disturbing, did you change anything in your sources.list?
<sambagirl> i would visit www.ubuntu.org
<raingrove> kkathman,  no
<kkathman> raingrove: when did this start?
<raingrove> just a while ago
<raingrove> maybe it's my connection
<raingrove> try getting packages like kscreensave
<raingrove> saver
<sambagirl> i not sure gigcs i just thinking is good starting place 
<kkathman> raingrove: you mean with, say, apt-get ?
<raingrove> yea
<kkathman> raingrove: no problem here
<kkathman> just tried
<raingrove> maybe it's my connection then
<gigcs> kkathman: you have advise .
<kkathman> maybe your connection or those specific archives are temporarily unavailable
<raingrove> yea
<gigcs> sambagirl: How i can say develop ubntu.
<sambagirl> kkathman is developer of Ubuntu! He will help everyone with their problems :)
<kkathman> gigcs: you cannot take a (k)ubuntu image, and change it, then redistribute it - That violates the GNU Public License. 
<kkathman> sambagirl:  Im not a developer :)
<sambagirl> these things i hearing 
<kkathman> gigcs: its not a big thing you are asking. There is no need to repackage just to put xine in the distribution
<sambagirl> your developer
<sambagirl> is remarkable, no?
<kkathman> sambagirl: nope, Im not a developer
<kkathman> gigcs: not everyone needs xine, and so its not put in the install. But if you DO need it, you can just apt-get install it from the repositories.
<sambagirl> what is xine 
<raingrove> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeartwork/kdeartwork-theme-icon_3.4.3-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<raingrove>   Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<raingrove> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdeartwork/kdeartwork-theme-window_3.4.3-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<raingrove>   Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<kkathman> sambagirl: xine is a sound engine
<raingrove> this is what i gt
<gigcs> sambagirl:xine is multimedia program.
<kkathman> raingrove: bad source looks like..or its someone's private source and their computer isnt up maybe
<sambagirl> liek vlc?
<kkathman> sambagirl: like gstreamer and maybe mplayer, etc
<sambagirl> you say do apt-get xine
<kkathman> !info xine
<raingrove> kkathman/ but it's archive.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> raingrove: oh wait
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> raingrove: looks like the header is bad ... I dunno
<kkathman> !info xine-ui
<ubotu> xine-ui: (the xine video player, user interface), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.99.3-1ubuntu5 (breezy), Packaged size: 1680 kB, Installed size: 3416 kB
<kkathman> sambagirl: xine has a limited ui, but is basically a music playing engine, like gstreamer. it can be used in amarok and kaffeine
<sambagirl> do apt-get  xine?
<kkathman> sambagirl:  do an apt-cache search xine and you'll see what I mean
<kkathman> !info kaffeine-xine
<ubotu> kaffeine-xine: (xine engine for kaffeine media player), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 0.7-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 174 kB, Installed size: 548 kB
<sambagirl> whta i type apt-get xine
<sambagirl> apt-get xine ?
<sambagirl> apt-get xine install ?
<kkathman> sambagirl: no, 
<kkathman> sambagirl: xine is not a package
<sambagirl> ok what is then?
<sambagirl> ohh 
<kkathman> sambagirl: xine-ui is, which is a very primitive player
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> ok
<kkathman> sambagirl: what do you use for playing music now?
<gigcs> sambagirl:no i want add package xine on  install cd .
<kkathman> gigcs: you cannot do that
<sambagirl> you should ask Seveas or bob2
<sambagirl> in #ubuntu channel
<kkathman> gigcs: and why do you want to ?
<sambagirl> ;D
<kkathman> gigcs: you understand that you cannot change the ubuntu install cd, and then redistribute.   You CANNOT do that.
<raingrove> oh man
<raingrove> what's wrong with the repositories today
<kkathman> gigcs:  I dont know why you would want to do that anyway.
<gigcs> kkathman: why 
<sambagirl> is not good thing to do. i not konwing any software that wants original modified and redistributed by outside group 
<kkathman> gigcs: Because its against the GNU Public License to do so.
<sambagirl> because if you think about it gigcs everyone would be adding their own thing ot the software cd and it would have no controls to it. each cd version would be different and no one would be able to supprot it
<kkathman> gigcs:  and theres absolutely no reason to put xine on an install disk :)
<gigcs> kkathman: i understand GNU public license . i use only one.
<ice9> can anyone help me with k3b 
<kkathman> sambagirl: and that distrubution would be a "custom" version of Ubuntu, which would then be impossible to control, as you say
<sambagirl> si
<gigcs> kkathman: is  my project .
<kkathman> gigcs:  then all you need to do, is install ubuntu, then run sudo apt-get xine-ui install
<raingrove> anyone using KDE 3.5 rc1?
<sambagirl> what you could do gigcs is to crate your own linux version and then distribute it :)
<kkathman> gigcs:  its not a good project
<raingrove> gigcs/ xine is not included due to possible patent problems
<sambagirl> maybe kkatman can help you since he is finished with his ubuntu product ;)
<raingrove> gigcs / in other words it's not included because it may not be legal, at least in the US
<kkathman> sambagirl: lol.. right
<kkathman> raingrove: the engine is kewl tho I think
<kkathman> raingrove: just the player has some probs,  but even then, its in the standard repos
<raingrove> by default ubuntu can't play mp3.
<kkathman> kaffeine can
<raingrove> with "right" packages intalled:)
<raingrove> kkathman/ are you really 52 years old
<kkathman> raingrove: what I did when I was in hoary, was install kaffeine-xine, changed the engine in kaffeine and I could play them as much as I wanted.
<ICE9> can anyone help me with k3b ? 
<kkathman> raingrove: yes why?
<kkathman> raingrove: not sure where you got that, but thats ok :)
<raingrove> wow you are kidding arent ya
<kkathman> uhm... well, no :)
<raingrove> and you use linux
* kkathman checks to see if there is an age limit in #kubuntu
<gigcs> kkathman: can i help you .
<kkathman> raingrove: I have three linux boxes here at home along with 5 win boxes
<kkathman> gigcs: I doubt it
<raingrove> kkathman, yeah athlon 64 2gb ram
<sherdog> Hey all
<raingrove> kkathman, my god. u are cool
<raingrove> kkathman, you listen to metal?!
<kkathman> raingrove: well, thanx :) appreciate that :)
<kkathman> raingrove: at times :)
<sherdog> Is the only difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu KDE and gnome? :)
<raingrove> sherdog/ yeah. 
<kkathman> sherdog: kubuntu is classically KDE + ubuntu without gnome
<sherdog> raingrove Just as stabile and such
<kkathman> sherdog: but you can have both
<sherdog> Thx both!
<sherdog> Really preciate it
<kkathman> sherdog: I have both
<raingrove> i installed ubuntu, then installed kubuntu with apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sherdog> Nice..
<kkathman> raingrove: ditto..the best way actually
<sherdog> I just want it for my laptop
<kkathman> that way you always have a backup GUI
<raingrove> i removed GNOME today though
<kkathman> but you can install kubuntu then apt get install ubuntu-desktop, too
<raingrove> instead, i installed xfce4
<raingrove> which is
<raingrove> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> raingrove:  yah theres actuall (x)ubuntu now
<kkathman> right
<sherdog> Well, I am to busy with school to get into Linux, and Ubuntu was easier to install than WinXP, so.. ;)
* kkathman thinks that raingrove asked Uncle Google about me
<kkathman> sherdog: true :)
<sherdog> kkathman :)
<exxe> ciao chi ni da un sources.list fatto bene per aggiornare la kubuntu?
<sherdog> And never again will Billy G get any of my money! Damn pirate..
<kkathman> exxe: English only, please
* sherdog is reffering to the movie "Pirates of sillicon valley"
<kkathman> hehe
<garux> hello all.. is this the proper channel to ask a few questions?
<sherdog> garux :)
<garux> i was talking last night to robotgeek
<garux> i have issues with my wireless card
<kkathman> garux: sure ask away
<kkathman> robotgeek is the man to help you on that for sure
<garux> its an MN-520 card
<garux> it works with Fedora from the getgo, but doesnt in the buntu
<garux> im new to linux, so im basically trying to avoid the hassle of using the wrapper
<bl3ssing> how can I install plugins for flash?
<bl3ssing> I can't see flash files on the net?
<bl3ssing> ;(
<garux> blessing.. macromedia.com
<bl3ssing> not the right answer, garux.
<bl3ssing> I'd love another one ... 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<garux> its the best place to get the plugins for flash
<kkathman> garux: this might help..look toward the bottom http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188
<garux> flash is macromedias product
<bl3ssing> really?
<garux> unless you are asking HOW to install it, which someone else migth ahve to help you with.
<kkathman> garux theres no problem installing the flash plugin
<paul__> hi... i just stumbled upon the fact that there are different servers for apt-get, adept or synaptic - how do i choose which ones to use, are there priorities, security issues...? where can i get some info on that?
<sambagirl> I thgought KKathman was the developer of Flash too?
<kkathman> very funny sambagirl :)
<bl3ssing> lol sambagirl
<garux> taking a look now kkathman - thnks
* kkathman loves a groupie :)
<sambagirl> lol
<garux> blessing is asking a question bout it.
<garux> i was just trying to help someone else in return
<dipnlik> paul__: all available servers are equally reliable, at least in theory
<dipnlik> paul__: choose servers physically closer to you
<kkathman> bl3ssing: I would suggest you Google HowTo Flash Plugin for Ubuntu and see that there are many entries to help you
<garux> yah kathman... theres literally a thousand articles like that
<paul__> dipnlik: it'S just that the professor i'm administrating the machine of wants a certain app (supercollider), which he says his home installation of kubuntu could find via synaptic, whereas i can't find it
<kkathman> its not obscure
<garux> they all never get the problem fixed, but its all older versions
<garux> noting on the new kubuntu
<raingrove> is anyone using kde 3.5 rc1
<kkathman> raingrove: I think a few people are
<raingrove> do u think i should give it a spin
<kkathman> raingrove: I wouldnt, its still really buggy
<dipnlik> paul__: compare your /etc/apt/sources.list with his, tell him to sudo apt-get update
<kkathman> raingrove:  but if you are into beta testing and all that, feel free
<paul__> dipnlik: ok... that'S what i thought about, too
<raingrove> kkathman/ i guess i will try:
<bl3ssing> how to unpack a file fromt he shell? I've this file marius.tgz in the tmp folder and I can't unpack it ... how can I do it ...?
<kkathman> dipnlik: I suspect there may be 2 versions of ubuntu, and this package might have been in something other than a standard repo :)
<dipnlik> bl3ssing: tar xvfz file.tgz
<kkathman> bl3ssing: man tar
<dipnlik> kkathman: hm, will look into mu sources.list
<bl3ssing> kkathman: about google anyone knows ... if you know about flash plugin, why wouldn't you say anything? I'm not speaking personally to you, but to anyone who does know ... I really appreciate if they will say something ...
<bl3ssing> :-)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: because you learn by reading and discovering
<kkathman> bl3ssing: not by having someone get you the answer to everything
<garux> ok this might be a rather silly question,  doe linux keep driver files organized in the same manner as windows does?
<bl3ssing> not right kkathman; i used to teach students and ... they were pretty smart after I said to them things I had to ... not after letting them loosing time by searching ...
<garux> blessing.
<kkathman> garux: to an extent yes
<kkathman> bl3ssing: you have no idea
<garux> there are 2 ways to install the plugin, through the browser, and by downloading and installing the application
<bl3ssing> thanks garux
<bl3ssing> this was very simple
<bl3ssing> how about the next commands?
<bl3ssing> I'm a newbie ... in linux,not in windows.
<dipnlik> bl3ssing: DIY :)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: which you could have gotten had you simply looked at the wiki
<bl3ssing> in windows i'm an expert.
<garux> blessing, i myself am a newbie.
<bl3ssing> LOL
<raingrove> ble3ssing: what broser do u use
<bl3ssing> mozilla
<garux> but im would say that macromedia will have the info on their site
<bl3ssing> raingrove: 
<raingrove> bl3ssing, just go to any website that uses flash , then firefox will ask u whether u want flash installed
<raingrove> click yes. and u are done
<kkathman> raingrove: again correct, and thats in the wiki
<bl3ssing> ok ... but macromedia doesn't have info only about the plugisn ... but about more things too ... how about the flash, swf, dreamweaver ... and so on.
<bl3ssing> ;)
<bl3ssing> really?
<kkathman> bl3ssing: try the wiki next time and you might get the answer to your question without asking :)
<bl3ssing> wow ... cool raingrove 
<bl3ssing> thanks ... man/girl.
<raingrove> bl3ssing, wiki's helpful, really
<garux> flash comes as a plugin and as the actual application to create flash
<bl3ssing> yeap, kkathman ... thanks for advicing. I know wiki... [ME]  just a little bit lazy
<bl3ssing> :-)
<garux> the plugin lets you view flash files inside and outside your browser.
<bl3ssing> I'm trying the easiest way of finding anythin.
<garux> and take it from another linux newbie.
<kkathman> bl3ssing: yes I suspected that...please try researching first
<garux> you cant be lazy, you HAVE to read
<kkathman> bl3ssing: you will learn more that way
<bl3ssing> lol garux.
<garux> or you will do a lot of reading...
<garux> either way its all good.
<garux> im not sure what iver learnt
<bl3ssing> hey guys ... I know what you mean. I am a lazy boy! Nobody can take me off of my chair! :-)
<bl3ssing> LOL
<bl3ssing> great people ... thanks for advicing. Anything's welcome ... to me.
<garux> so kathman, i have an idea on how to get the drivers into kubuntu
<garux> would it work if i took the working drivers from fedora?
<kkathman> garux: which drivers?
<garux> for the wireless card.
<garux> it works under fedora with no problems at all
<kkathman> garux: uhm...maybe
<bl3ssing> God bless [look at my nickname ... bl3ssing]  everyone! Love you guys.
<kkathman> garux: I have heard that alien can read RPMs but I dont know that much about it
<garux> well thats why i asked the question about driver folers
<kkathman> garux: can you find out what driver you need and see if there is a deb?
<garux> ive looked for 2 days
<kkathman> garux: hmm
<garux> but i know in windows. i can pull all the files out ofthe folder dump them in anotehr machine and it will install
<garux> i just dont know how linux attaches itself to hardware, whether it uses the .inf and other files
<garux> im really just thinking out loud.
<raingrove> weird
<kkathman> garux: try this?? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&postid=1310716#post1310716
<raingrove> my wifi didnt wokr in fedora
<garux> because i really want to give kubuntu a go, but its useless without that card working
<raingrove> but it worked in ubuntu
<raingrove> what card are u using
<garux> wanna trade cards rain?
<kkathman> raingrove: hes using a MN-520
<raingrove> do sudo iwconfig and tell me if ur card is recognized
<garux> im using an mn-520
<garux> its not recognized at all
<garux> i dont even have that installation anymore
<kkathman> garux: try that link I just gave you
<garux> im installing fedora 4 again to see if my theory is just a theory LOL
<garux> thats the one i read before.
<garux> it doesnt solve his problem
<garux> mine is identical
<garux> the computer SEES the card physically and gives it power
<kkathman> I think there's definitely a prob if its not being detected
<garux> and it even receives hits from the other wireless cards
<garux> its just not seeing linux and making friends
<garux> but rain, that card works perfectly in fedora 4
<kkathman> is it on the main board or a PCMCIA ?
<garux> it pulls almost 200k faster than my windoze laptop sitting right next to it
<garux> pcmcia
<garux> it runs the prism chipset
<kkathman> dunno then
<garux> i could throw it against the wall
<arthurb> Hi, should something show up when I point konq to media:/
<garux> but thats my windoze side coming out
<garux> i told robotgeek last night
<garux> i really would like to run buntu
<garux> because i was born on the Isle of Man
<garux> where canonical is based
<garux> and id like to learn linux in a solid distro
<garux> fedora 4 is fine, but a bit wicked on the eyes
<raingrove> garux/ hmm
<raingrove> is it a prism2 card
<garux> in theory yes
<garux> thats the chipset
<raingrove> then it's supported
<garux> but not during the install
<garux> i did find one thing last night
<garux> but.. i did a typical newbie ting
<garux> i add myself to sudoer manually
<garux> without making sure that root could login
<garux> and closed myself out of the system
<raingrove> why  do u do that
<garux> and by that time it was 6 in the morning so i just gave up
<garux> i did it because im new to linux, and am used to just having control of the machine
<garux> fedora doesnt lock out the root by default
<garux> i had read the sudo wiki for buntu but just wasnt thinking
<raingrove> so u are on fc4?
<garux> im on a windows machine now
<garux> im installing another laptop next to me for linux
<garux> the machine doesnt have anythign on it as of now.
<garux> robotgeek asked me to come back today and ask a few more questions
<garux> he hung in there with me for awhile last night...
<kkathman> garux: ubuntu locks out the root for good reason actually
<garux> i do understand that...
<kkathman> garux: you can always deactivate it, but its not a good idea for the most part
<garux> if this was a production or live machine i would avoid
<garux> but i just want to get comfortable with the desktop before i start getting further in
<kkathman> garux: theres an inherent safety in not having it,  too many problems are caused because someone forgot they were in root and did something very bad
<garux> yah... but my staying out of the command line unless im doing someting specific makes me more concoious of what im doing.
<kkathman> having to type "sudo" in front of something, makes you consciously aware of what you are doing
<garux> it actually distracts me to a degree.
<garux> when you are totally learning every command as you do it, its just another step you have to remember
<kkathman> garux understand, but if you log on in root, doesnt matter if you are on the desktop or in CLI
<garux> but this time around im going to stick with it
<garux> what is confusing to me is using the sudo while im using gui applications.
<kkathman> most people will say they are "experienced" enough, but I reserve that only to a very small minority of people, and all except for the ops here are NOT in that minority (including me)
<garux> oh im experienced at breakin things
<garux> and trying to put them back together
<kkathman> garux: you shouldnt use sudo for gui apps, use kdesu
<garux> yah, i caught on to that after i read the wiki
<kkathman> ah ok
<garux> but i still dont understand the process very well.. i was real tired last nigth when i was doing it
<garux> does it hold your sudo in some sort of file so you can open other apps?
<garux> or does it just point at each time you open a protected file?
<garux> kathman, i thank you for your help.. .ill be back in a little later to talk to robot
<_simon__> hi all
<_simon__> i tried to get my laptop connected via wlan and WPA, i did everything like it is in the how to but it isn't working, can someone help me?
<bl3ssing> how to install my flash plugin file
<bl3ssing> ?
<bl3ssing> :-(
<raingrove> does anyone have latency problems for sounds in Kubuntu?
<bl3ssing> no, I had problems ... but not anymore raingrove 
<bl3ssing> :)
<bl3ssing> have you installed the gstream from the Adept?
<raingrove> it doesnt happen in any other desktop environments
<raingrove> it has nothing to do with gstream. 
<bl3ssing> ok, what kind of pb do you have raingrove ?
<bl3ssing> exactly ...?
<raingrove> every system sounds play like 0.5 seconds after it's triggered
<bl3ssing> how do I install flash ...? 
<bl3ssing> wow ... I don't know what is happening ... raingrove
<bl3ssing> that's a huge bug ...
<bl3ssing> you should complain about it to the master of Kubuntu.... 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> they will probably fix that problem ...
<raingrove> but i dont think others have the same problem
<bl3ssing> I've never heard about i t...
<bl3ssing> maybe you've some pbs with the sound card drivers?
<bl3ssing> what kind of sound card do you have raingrove ?
<sambagirl> you no can install flash 
<sambagirl> ?
<bl3ssing> you no can install flash ... LOL
<bl3ssing> what do you mean ... be more exactly. 
<bl3ssing> do you believe that I can't install the flash file or ... that I don't have to ... 
<bl3ssing> :-)
<bl3ssing> ?
<raingrove> it only happens with kubuntu, and only with kde on ubuntu.
<sambagirl> i just reading what your saying for this. so i just asking 
<raingrove> oth er distros are fine
<sambagirl> here is a big questoin
<sambagirl> i can do my own distro thing if i so desire, no?
<sambagirl> where i can get source code so i can make my own linux version?
<sambagirl> not all answer me at the same time please
<raingrove> http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<bl3ssing> lol ...
<sambagirl> ok 
<bl3ssing> sambagirl ... you should fine info about the source code on the google.
<bl3ssing> there's a planty of sites which offers you a lots of sources codes
<bl3ssing> look into the linux.org ...
<bl3ssing> and linux.com
<bl3ssing> you'll find a lots of them.
<sambagirl> i not using others mistakes, i make my own.
<bl3ssing> strange raingrove ... 
<bl3ssing> have you tried to the gnome?
<bl3ssing> is it the same acting?
<bl3ssing> or ...?
<raingrove> it only happens in kubuntu i said
<raingrove> hmm
<bl3ssing> yeap, but kubuntu can have gnome / kde ... desktop environment ... right?
<bl3ssing> so ... 
<bl3ssing> I've asked you if you'll have the gnome one, will you have the same pb?
<bl3ssing> cause ... it is differnet kde with gnome .. 
<bl3ssing> how can use rar from windows in kubuntu?
<raingrove> it only happens in kde
<raingrove> i believe ark can unrar
<raingrove> or u can use unrar
<bl3ssing> it might be a bad configuration (a hardware one ...) fail ...
<bl3ssing> unrar?
<bl3ssing> where can I get this from?
<bl3ssing> adept does it knows about it?
<stich> bonjour a tous
* LeeJunFan 's car caught fire! I think it's gonna be a bad day.
<v-dogg_> hmph.
<v-dogg_> I still haven't found a good terminal for KDE
<IcemanV9> what's wrong with kconsole?
<Tm_T> it's Konsole
<Tm_T> ;)
<IcemanV9> well, pardon my spelling :P
<v-dogg_> I'm so used to Putty/Nutty that I want to copy and paste easily with mouse
<v-dogg_> and I don't like copying links, I want to click them
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> nutty hyi
<v-dogg_> woot?
<v-dogg_> I like it :)
<Tm_T> ja Konsole tukee ihan maalaa/keskinappi cpy/pastea
<Tm_T> och samma p svenska
<v-dogg_> how do I enable it?
<Tm_T> what?
<v-dogg_> copying is not enabled by default
<Tm_T> it is
<v-dogg_> nope, not to clipboard
<v-dogg_> have to right click -> copy
<v-dogg_> and secondly, laptop doesn't have middle button
<Tm_T> btw finnish help: #ubuntu-fi or in ircnet: #ubuntu.fi && !kubuntu.fi
<v-dogg_> oh, splendid
<Tm_T> v-dogg_: well, primary selection AND clpboard are two different things
<Tm_T> +i
<v-dogg_> don't want them to be :)
<frank23> antbody install todays new kernel? any problems?
<Tm_T> haven't booted yet
<LeeJunFan> v-dogg_: use klipper
<ganymed> hallo
<kkathman> howdy LeeJunFan :)
<LeeJunFan> heya kkathman.
<Tm_T> hi kkathman and LeeJunFan 
<kkathman> hi there Tm_T :)
<LeeJunFan> hi johnboy.
<LeeJunFan> err, hi Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> should I rest or should I do html stuff
<LeeJunFan> Only old guys like me would get that. :)
<LeeJunFan> rest is for wusies.
<Tm_T> maybe I take a long break ;)
<Tm_T> LeeJunFan: and old people like me
<kkathman> You arent old LeeJunFan :)
<kkathman> and Tm_T you certainly arent
<LeeJunFan> I have to fight for the computer here at the nursing home to get on IRC.
<LeeJunFan> :D
<Tm_T> kkathman: what?! how dare you!
<Tm_T> ;--P
<kkathman> ugh ok..so your ancient then whatever makes you happy
<LeeJunFan> I'm past 1/3 of the way to a century.
<Tm_T> kkathman: thanks, son ;)
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  Im over half :)
<bl3ssing> how can use rar from windows in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> and I'm older than you two together ;p
<Tm_T> (I feel)
<kkathman> bl3ssing: make sure you have a tool to unrar
<Tm_T> anyway, sauna, coffee and rest rest rest ->
<nalioth> bl3ssing: you cant. use unrar.nonfree from the repos
* kkathman bows down to the ancient one
<nalioth> bl3ssing: most windows zip clients can unzip tar, bz2, gz, rz, and other linux compression formats
<Delvien> Hmm,, after i update Xorg is using 45 % of my CPU, anyone else experience this ?
<ganymed> is there anything "strange" in the apache2 config about the usage of symlinks? 
<kkathman> Delvien: it should be the predominant process yes
<Delvien> what does that mean :P
<Delvien> this is after a reboot...
<kkathman> Delvien: but mine uses only about 6-16% most of the time
<Delvien> mines now using 40% all the time..
<Delvien> right after a update and a reboot
<kkathman> Delvien: well right after boot it should be active more..but should settle down if you have enough memory and CPU power
<Delvien> aye thats what im saying 10 mins in , and CPU usage is still at 79-90%
<kkathman> Delvien: hmm thats abnormal I'd say
<Delvien> yeah god d4mn updates lol
<Delvien> :P
<Delvien> teaches me not to do an update :(
<kkathman> could still be updating in the background I guess
<kkathman> Delvien: did you do the kernel upgrade in today's Adept?
<Delvien> this is after a reboot hehe
<Delvien> aye
<kkathman> ouch...glad I didnt do that then :)
<Delvien> now everything is slow...
<Delvien> typeing is unresponsicve, this is a problem
<kkathman> Delvien: did you do a soft or hard boot ?
<Delvien> umm log off>restart
<Delvien> i never just kick the power off
<Delvien> this is disturbing.. why would they release a broken kernal
<kkathman> I doubt that it is a broken kernal
<Delvien> then why is it breaking my system
<kkathman> perhaps there are other things going on?
<Delvien> Thats the only thing i did . update and reboot, now everything is slow, my CPU is running at full throttle all the time, and CPU % is way up
<skypa> Delvien, maybe updatedb munching your cpu? :)
<Delvien> how do i check
<kkathman> Delvien: are you in kubuntu?
<Delvien> yes
<skypa> ps fax | grep -c updatedb
<bhsx> hi, I'm running the original kubuntu build.  When I try to login it starts to go to the WM, then kicks back out to XDM...  any thoughts?
<Delvien> comes back "1"
<kkathman> Delvien: then run ksysguard and look at your processes and see whats running
<skypa> alright Delvien, then that's whats going on
<Delvien> kkathman ksys doesnt show it, but top does show Xorg is taking 40%
<skypa> a cronjob starts updatedb every day to index your hardrive
<Delvien> skypa what do i do?
<kkathman> skypa has the right answer
<skypa> try a "sudo killall updatedb"
<kkathman> I was going to have you do a TOP in konsole
<Delvien> skypa will that hurt anything?
<skypa> it should free up your cpu immediatly
<skypa> no, it just stops the indexing for the time beeing
<Delvien> ah
<Delvien> no proc killed
<kkathman> Delvien: you can go and reschedule that cron job to run like overnight when you are sleeping too
<nalioth> skypa: IF it's updatecb.
<nalioth> updatedb is usually run between 2 and 4 am local time
<skypa> yeah, but I just remembered that ps fax | grep updatedb will also give back the grep :/
<Delvien> kkathman im on a laptop, i dont leave it on overnight
<nalioth> Delvien: then you may have updatedb run when you first start up
<kkathman> Delvien: I leave my laptop on overnight
<Delvien> nalioth how do i kill it then if killall updatedb doesnt work?
<skypa> well, do a "top" first as kkathman suggested
<skypa> let's see if it's really updatedb what uses most cpu time
<Delvien> i did, Xorg is taking most of my cpu
<skypa> how much is most?
<Delvien> 40%
<nalioth> Delvien: updatedb is NOT your problem
<skypa> looks that way, yes
<Delvien> this only happend after i did a update
<Delvien> and rebooted
<kkathman> probably not
<Delvien> anyone have an idea?
<kkathman> Delvien: can you look at your box and see if the disk is being accessed alot.. i.e like an LED etc ?
<Delvien> aye about every second
<Delvien> never done this before
* kkathman wonders if something is still installing?
<Delvien> would it do that after a reboot?
<kkathman> what does "top" report in a konsole?
<nalioth> Delvien: give us a top 5 processes
<Delvien> k sec
<Delvien> Xorg, kded kicker superkaramba
* kkathman wonders if something is continuing to install after the reboot
<Delvien> in order 40.5% 2.6% 2% and 0%
* kkathman cant think of a reason that Xorg would take up that much resource...mine is only 4% and Ive got 12 desktops and 7 apps running
<Delvien> doing a virus scan for chits and giggles
<skypa> oO
<Delvien> yeah i know.... dont even say it
<skypa> maybe it's an ActiveX control going wild :p
<Delvien> hmm
<Delvien> shrug*
<skypa> that's a joke *g*
<Delvien> :(
<Delvien> Xorg 68%
<Delvien> CPU at 54 celc.. eww
<Delvien> oh.. could be that its laying on my bed with the fan covered hehe 
<Delvien> is there any form of malware for linux?
<kkathman> not that I know of
<kkathman> skypa:  lol
<slow-motion> hallo
<Delvien> hey
<slow-motion> hi Delvien 
<Delvien> nalioth any idears?
<kkathman> 54C is only around 129F thats not out of spec at all...esp for an AMD chip
<Delvien> intel. and i like my CPU 30 celc, 
<kkathman> thats prolly not contributing to the prob tho
<Delvien> 65 + gets dangerous
<Delvien> o i know... i was just saying..
<kkathman> most AMD's are rated ok to around 80-85C
<Delvien> after this is done scanning ill try a reboot again
<Delvien> thats crazy !
<kkathman> course you dont wanna tempt that :)
<Delvien> yeah
<Delvien> you could have a very expensive heater on your hands :P
<kkathman> but its not abnormal to see chips at 46-50C easy
<kkathman> well within spec
<Delvien> in windows mine barely reaches 30celc, surfing web, playing music
<Delvien> fan on low low low
<Delvien> barely hear it
<kkathman> those are pretty low resources really...try compiling :) hehe
<Delvien> but i dont like windows.. so i do all that kinda stuff here. :)) 
<Delvien> my CPU in kubuntu stays at around 37 C
<kkathman> I need a better fan...mine stays at around 46-50 never above
<Delvien> what thermal glue do you have?
<kkathman> whatever came with the CPU
<Delvien> ah
<kkathman> but its a stock fan
<kkathman> I need to change out
<Delvien> on a laptop correct?
<kkathman> nono
<kkathman> my desktop
<Delvien> oh
* nalioth likes the idea of the ibm cpus with water pipes running through them
<Delvien> well while you are switching your fan, might as well apply some Arctic Silver 5 to your CPU/heatsink
<kkathman> hehe nal
<Delvien> brb gonna s=do a shut down , see if that helps
* kkathman hopes that this isnt an issue in the new kernal, and doubts it is
<Delvien> its still doing it.. 
<Delvien> GRRR
<Delvien> any way of seeing what Xorg is doing?
<nalioth> Delvien: use 'top' or ksysguard
<kkathman> nalioth: but I dont think that tells him what Xorg is specifically doing
<kkathman> just tells him what processes are running
<kkathman> Delvien: what other applications are you running right now?
<Delvien> nothing
<Delvien> afk 10 mins
<kkathman> you have no other things listed in ksysguard except Xorg?
<ganymed> hi. is there a pentium m adapted precompiled ubuntu kernel inlcuding some precompiled modules like fglrx and so on?
<kkathman> ganymed: probably not, you need to use the i386 I'd guess
<ganymed> so everything by hand, i guess...
<kkathman> ganymed: wont work with the 386 core?
<ganymed> it does... but i tried a self-compiled trial kernel... runs better, at least subjectively
<zyn> ganymed: tried apt-cache search fglrx yet? linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-9-686 matches...
<kkathman> I dont know of any distributions that are for Pentium M only
<pussfeller> gentoo might have optimization flags for that
<pussfeller> its hard to tell what makes gentoo faster, the gcc optimizations or not having a zillion deamons running in the background
<ganymed> could have been, that there is an adapted kernel... and i am using fglrx, it's fine... i just wanted to get around its nasty compilation process....
<ganymed> about speed: has anybody ever compared win* with kubuntu, for example... i have both here, and though i like kubuntu more, my win* is considerably faster...
<skypa> define "faster"
<ganymed> well, starting and shutting down, of course. and also during normal work. somehow, my linux system is "lacking" a bit. i mean, it looks ways better than win*, but it reacts very slowly, even with 1800 MHz...
<ganymed> lagging, sorry
<nalioth> ganymed: linux is not a 'user" OS, it is designed to start once and stay going for months and years at a time
<skypa> I pushed my boot time from bios to login screen to around 20 seconds
<pussfeller> i think windows gets more bang for the buck 
<ganymed> with initng? or with a "linux-bios"?
<skypa> there is no such thing as a "linux bios" :p
<ganymed> i know that. i can deal with that. but kde is designed to be a user frontend...
<pussfeller> at least initially, it seems like after a bit of actual use and installation of programs, windows starts slowing down
<skypa> I just used bootchart to examine what exactly happens during boot and turned a few things off
<ganymed> you know what i mean...
<ganymed> bootchart... i have to keep that in mind.
<pussfeller> what is the services editor called
<pussfeller> or the init editor
<ganymed> and also... when i start some admin progs... nothing happens sometimes. i click again, and it works...
<skypa> I personally think the default (k)ubuntu installation is far from perfect
<skypa> it needed a sh*tload of tweaking to fully fit my preferences
<ganymed> but do also have this "double starting". just a moment ago i started adept-updater... and nothing happened, just loading. i start it again, and it works.
<skypa> but oh well, that might just be my personal perception :)
<pussfeller> what is bootchart
<pussfeller> or where
<skypa> bootchart is a tool, that is started through an appendix to the kernel boot parameters
<ganymed> i have asked myself the same question
<skypa> it starts init
<skypa> and then examines what processes do and how long they do it at boot time
<skypa> pretty nifty tool, but as far as I can see "only" available in the debian repository
<ganymed> has anybody tried initng on a debian machine?
<skypa> but it should install fine in ubuntu :)
<ganymed> ok, got to go. ciao. thx a lot
<slicslak> anyone know of a gui frontend for pppoe (adsl)?
<Delvien> back
<Delvien> kkathman does it matter that my machine is running i686? instead of 386? 
<Delvien> not on anymore okie...
<Delvien> nalioth does that matter?
<nalioth> Delvien: it shouldnt matter at all
<Delvien> kk
<Delvien> this is frustrating...
<Delvien> i cant figure it out
<kkathman> Delvien: no it shouldnt matter
<Delvien> omg
<Delvien> it was super karamba
<Delvien> the intevals were too low i guess
<kkathman> what kinds of things are you running in SK?
<Delvien> i made my own theme, its a system monitor, 
<Delvien> guess its just too much info on one thing..
<Delvien> shut down SK and it goes down to 1.7% for Xorg CPU 
<kkathman> Hmm Failed to mention that before Delvien?? Hmm
<kkathman> Delvien: However Im running 2 SK applets and im still only using a total of about 4% CPU
<Delvien> well SK was only taking 3% before.. all the code inside the .theme must be run by Xorg.
<Delvien> kkathman my theme has a crapload of stuff on it ,
<nalioth> Delvien: you have to pay for your eye candy
<Delvien> aye
<Delvien> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31038
<Delvien> guess i have to make a "lite" version
<_divan> Hey everyone! Does anyone know if there is a frontend to control an pppoe/adsl connection? I'm using pppoeconf to dial but its not great because not very user friendly for my mom.Any ideas?
<skypa_> what about KPPP ?
<FastElbow> on gnome no but kppp works fine on the kde[17:36]  <EngiBenchi> online
<skypa_> well, this is #kubuntu, I assume he uses kde :p
<FastElbow> oops
<_divan> skype:I've tried KPPP but it only does dialup modems not pppoe connections(i think)... :(
<_divan> hehe
<skypa_> oh, sorry then _divan :/
<_divan> Anyone? Its seems wierd they have good dialup support for modems but not pppoe connections? Darn :/
<Delvien> hmm seems icons and background screens is what takes su much CPU power... wierd
<sampan> divan, once the dsl connection is configured, isn't it just pon dsl-provider at CLI? 
<Delvien> nalioth it was the background of the theme that took so much CPU .. i dont know why, you would think that would be a simple enough task to do.. display a .png
<nalioth> mighta been a non standard png 
<Delvien> yeah had a border and stuff, was transarency 50%
<jocho> amigos de kubuntu, alghuien sabe como instalar flah para konqueror?
<kkathman> jocho: Ingles solomente por favor
<apokryphos> Spanish?
<kkathman> yes
<Tm_T> muy bien
<kkathman> jocho: por Espanol, #kubuntu-es
<jocho> ok
<jocho> thanks
<kkathman> :)
<jocho> i can't connect kubuntu-es
<jocho> can you help a newbie?
<cvardar> is there a list of repositiories? or anybody know a repository in ukraine?
<kkathman> please ask your question and we'll try
<jocho> ok, i have a trouble in konkeror with flash plug in .... sorry for may english...
<kkathman> jocho, your english is better than my spanish
<FastElbow>  /join #kubuntu-se
<cvardar> anybody can tell be abou repository addresses?
<kkathman> cvardar: I dont know if there are ukranian repos
<jpatrick> FastElbow: it's #kubuntu-es
<jpatrick> hi kkathman
<kkathman> hi jpatrick :)
<FastElbow> thnx
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cvardar about easysource
<kkathman> jocho what kind of problem do you have with flash in Konqueror?
<jocho> i istalled the flash whith adept and in konqueror put found for new plugins, but it dosen't read any new
<jocho> kubuntu-es is down
<jpatrick> jocho: no it isn't
<cvardar> i am looking for a debian package to download to connect to vpn. i need it before i will install kubuntu, because i wil not be able to access internet without vpn. any advises?
<jocho> it says connection failed, trying to reconect
<kkathman> jocho you can see the flash player under "plugins" in your Konqueror setup?
<jocho> no
<jocho> only netscape plgin
<kkathman> jocho what happens when you scan for plugins?
<jocho> it take only few seconds but any new things found
<nalioth> todo el comienzo de los canales del IRC con #
<kkathman> that netscape plugin should show something like a path + libflashplayer.so
<kkathman> if Konqueror doesnt see that, then you didnt get it installed
<jocho> ok, i dont knew that... thanks, kubuntu-es show up
<kkathman> muy bueno nalioth :)
<jocho> as i said i'am really new in this stuff
<jocho> thanks
<gerardocb> it's me, or Yahoo! messenger isn't working in Kopete?
<jpatrick> gerardocb: blame it on the server
<gerardocb> Uh?
<jpatrick> the yahoo server
<gerardocb> sure
<gerardocb> I just want to know if it's a problem of me, or it's a protocol issue
<nalioth> somos todos nuevos en algo
<gerardocb> Ok... let me ask again:
<whoiam55> hello
<jpatrick> whoiam55: hello there
<gerardocb> Does somebody has (since today) problems with Yahoo Messenger on Kopete?
<kkathman> nalioth: verdad :)
<jpatrick> tu lo puedes!!!
<whoiam55> hi patrick, I just finished patching my kernel, seems faster. is there any kind of banchmark available for testing kernel performance ?
<jpatrick> :/
<whoiam55> I mean to say testing system performance :p
<marie> j #kubuntu-fr
<stupid_computer> my mplayer plugin wont play half the vids i try to stream, i have to open mplayer and load the vid from my tmp dir to get it to play,any clue on how to fix it?
<claudiu> hello guys
<Aapzak> lo
<claudiu> is there a bug in latest debtags package in dapper ?
<nalioth> claudiu: yes, there is
<claudiu> hm nalioth is there really ? 
<nalioth> claudiu: you are not the first to notice
<claudiu> nalioth: okay so what do we have to do ?
<nalioth> claudiu: but you have no room to complain, dapper is very early in the release cycle and is going to get more broken b4 it smooths out
<claudiu> nalioth: more broken ????
<claudiu> why is that ?
<nalioth> claudiu: friend, dapper development just started about 4 weeks ago
<nalioth> claudiu: it is very beta stuff
<nalioth> claudiu: you use it, you find bugs, you search bugzilla.ubuntu.com for the bug, and if it's not there , you add it
<claudiu> nalioth: i hope it gets better not worst
<claudiu> nalioth: i think its a packaging problem not a software thing
<claudiu> nalioth: i mean the debtags
<nalioth> claudiu: search for and/or file a bug
<claudiu> nalioth: if i stick to breezy i cant get latest software, can i ?
<jjesse> what do you mean by latest software claudiu 
<claudiu> jjesse: i mean most fresh xine and stuff
<nalioth> claudiu: ubuntu releases a stable distro every 6 months, how new do you need your stuff?
<jjesse> agree nalioth 
<jjesse> breezy already has packages for kde 3.5 rc1
<jjesse> you want newwer then that?
<claudiu> nalioth: well i would like something like gentoo ~x86
<nalioth> claudiu: backports will be filling in shortly
<claudiu> hey jjesse how come i dont get those kde35 even if i update daily to dapper ?
<claudiu> nalioth: teach me pls how to revert to breezy - I WANT KDE35
<nalioth> claudiu: i'm afraid there is no way to revert. you can resize a partition and install breezy and move your personal data over from the dapper partition,tho
<BlankC> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<claudiu> nalioth: i eliminated all dapper lines in sources.lst and did update, waiting now to see what happens
<nalioth> claudiu: i expect you to have a mucked system
<claudiu> nalioth: hope not :(
<claudiu> nalioth: are there any updates for breezy anymore, until dapper gets official ?
<nalioth> claudiu: officially, there are security updates. backports will be available soon
<jjesse> breezy should be updated as bugs/issues are solved as far as i know
<claudiu> jjesse: i mean if mplayer or koffice has a new release will i see it in breezy or i must wait for dapper ?
<Chousuke> wait, or install backports.
<nalioth> claudiu: you may see lots of things in backports
<enrique> HI all
<enrique> I need some help
<claudiu> nalioth: ok i got it now
<enrique> somebody know how to uninstall kde 3.5 and retorn to kde stable
<enrique> ?
<claudiu> nalioth: in case of reinstalling kubuntu , i want to avoid downloading again most packages. What should I save from root partition ?
<nalioth> claudiu: there is not much to save, except your home directory data
<ilreds> hi
<ilreds> i have problems with amule
<ilreds> when i start amule, after phew minutes it crash with this log: can't write to file descriptor 15 (error 5: Input/output error)   info: Could not create backup of '/media/archivio/temp/004.part.met' (error 5: Input/output error)
<Knowerrors> Hi all, when you're at a tty console and do ps -aux or ls, and the list is too long to view on one page, how do you make the output one page at a time?
<skypa> pipe it to less
<skypa> ps fax | less
<kkathman> Knowerrors: pip with less
<skypa> ls | less
<kkathman> hehe
<skypa> fast, faster, skypa
<skypa> :p
<kkathman> lol
* kkathman is thrilled he knew that one :)
<skypa> heh
<kkathman> just washed my hands tho and couldnt do anything with em
<skypa> was nice to see that less has been included in ubuntu btw.. debian still sticks with "more" by default
<Knowerrors> skypa: thx, just tried | less , someone in ubuntu suggested | more , which seems nicer
<skypa> more seems nicer?
<Knowerrors> the display is easier to read
<Knowerrors> format
<skypa> *mumble.mumble*
<Knowerrors> actually, they both seem bout the same... can anybody tell me why more or less is better than each other
<skypa> Less is a program similar to more (1), but which allows  backward  movement
<skypa>        in  the file as well as forward movement.  Also, less does not have to read
<skypa>        the entire input file before starting, so with large input files it  starts
<skypa>        up faster than text editors like vi (1)
<skypa> (c) man less
<skypa> ;)
<Phantom^^> Hi can someone help me I have a few problems i would like to fix :D
<Knowerrors> nice, like that backward moving ability :)
<skypa> shoot Phantom :>
<skypa> bloody root :p
<Phantom^^> ok
<Phantom^^> first off the easy one
<Phantom^^> I think i have forgotten my password for kdewallet
<Phantom^^> is there anyway i can reset kdewallet to start from scratch ?
<arthurb> Hi, can konq recursively download a website ?
<Phantom^^> me = dumb with linux lol
<toby> Does anyone know a way to monitor the throughput on the USB bus whilst I copy a file to SD Card?
<toby> (via cardreader)
<Phantom^^> I think I have solved it
<chaoticgeek> arg
<chaoticgeek> 45 min till I leave
<Phantom^^> Ok heres my second problem I'm in university halls and I have an http proxy and i think some others that I have to use but i'm sick of entering them into various programs and doing export http_proxy everytime I want to do apt-get etc... Is there anyway I can kind of globally set kde or linux as a hole to use the same proxies so I don't have to keep doing the above?
<robotgeek> Phantom^^: you can put it in your .bashrc
<Knowerrors> skypa: any ideas why KsCD autoplay would stop working?
<skypa> kde 3.5?
<Knowerrors> 3.4
<skypa> mh, I don't know what handled the autplay in 3.4, sorry
<skypa> +o
<Knowerrors> all I did was edit "/etc/ivman/IvmConfigActions.xml" to remove konq auto-open feature
<Knowerrors> per this thread: http://kubuntuforums.net/index.php?topic=1187.0
<Knowerrors> disabled the konq part in that file, but left the kscd part unchanged
<Phantom^^> one question can people actually see what i'm typing cos i'm not even sure I have irc working correctly?
<_pierre> salut!
<skypa> anyone got a nvidia twindisplay setup here?
<skypa> I was wondering how to change gamma for each monitor
<tiky> nvidia driver?
<skypa> si senor
<tiky> ( i am french :) ) : you go to www.nvidia.com for dl nvidia driver for linux
<skypa> er, I'm using the binary drivers already and it works fine
<raphink> tiky: if you're french, you can join #kubuntu-fr :)
<papo> hello everyone.  I have tried to update my kubuntu and this is what happened:
<skypa> just my shabby left monitor is way too dark, and I didn't find a way to adjust the gamma seperatly yet :/
<tiky> else you install deb nvidia in synaptic
<papo> papo> /var/cache/apt/archives/xrgb_0.99.0-5_i386.deb
<papo> [22:46]  <papo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<tiky> oh oki
<tiky> config with nvidia-settings
<papo> any idea to solve this?
<skypa> tried.. just lets me change the gamma for both monitory the same amount
<tiky> papo what is command?
<tiky> what is your command?
<tiky> dpkg....
<papo> no apt-get
<l3m> papo: paste the whole error into kubuntu.pastebin.com
<papo> dist-upgrade
<benkong2> I have a home server with a dyndns ip do I really want a DNS server? I need help understanding why or why not?
<tikyfr> skypa??
<tikyfr> it's ok?
<skypa> I wish ;)
<skypa> nope, nvidia-settings does not let me change the gamma for _each_ monitor
<tikyfr> euh wish??? lol :)
<tikyfr> oki
<skypa> see what my problem is? :)
<tikyfr> i am very bad in english lol very sorru
<tikyfr> sorry
<tikyfr> bye
<skypa> I don't mind.. my french isn't to good either :p
<Blissex> benkong2: you don't really need a home DNS server, your ISP's usually is good enough.
<benkong2> Blissex, ok thanks I was trying to decide got kubuntu installed and using the ispconfig docs
<benkong2> Blissex, I think I can leave it out and do just fine
<Blissex> benkong2: yes, most people do leave it out.
<benkong2> Blissex, alright now if I can get the rest of it up and running i'll be happy
<Phantom^^> hey can someone help me set up kubuntu to work with a university http proxy ?
<jocho> help with flash versus konqueror
<jocho> still can't tune up
<Lightcycler> If you ask konqueror to "edit a file in kate" for example (where that file is on an FTP connection), and by the time kate gets around to opening it, the temporary local file has already been deleted by something, what might be the problem?
<Juerd> Lightcycler: I have no idea, but I experience the same thing. Highly annoying.
<Blissex> Phantom^^: usually you set up individual browsers for that, usually there is a menu for that.
<Blissex> Phantom^^: like in Konqueror
<Phantom^^> yeah
<Phantom^^> I was thinking of trying to do it in like some linux user config file so It does it blanket for everything, it saves complications and muddles etc
<red-sox_away> hi
<Red-Sox> ksmoothdock isnt exactly working for me
<Red-Sox> when I magnify, it er....well....it shows.....its hard to explain
<nalioth> Red-Sox: it is beta software. you are on your own
<Red-Sox> nalioth, hmph
<nalioth> Red-Sox: you can tweak the prefs and get rid of that "'it's hard to explain" effect
<nalioth> Red-Sox: right click on it
<Red-Sox> nalioth, no, iv got that
<Red-Sox> nalioth, ill give u a screenshot
<nalioth> Red-Sox: if it doesnt refresh properly when you roll over it, i know what it looks like
<Red-Sox> nalioth, oh, that is the problem
<nalioth> Red-Sox: right clck on the prefs and change the config
<Red-Sox> k
<Red-Sox> nalioth, what setting is it?
<kkathman> Red-Sox: mine is fine...dont choose parabolic
<Red-Sox> kkathman, it quote from nalioth: doesnt refresh properly
<Knowerrors> anybody know of a kde window decoration thats super small or hideable?
<Knowerrors> want to get rid of that title bar and buttons, or at least make em tiny thin
<Flixor-> you could always hide the window decoration 
<Red-Sox> nalioth, how do you change it?
<Flixor-> click with right on the window decoration 
<Flixor-> and there is an option hide 
<nalioth> Red-Sox: right click on the bar and uncheck parabolic, like kkathman said
<Red-Sox> oohhh
<kkathman> Red-Sox: mine works fine, exept occasionally the graphics get smeared with other windows..just keep all your other windows above it
<Red-Sox> I GIVE UP!
<Red-Sox> its no good
<Red-Sox> on my computer
<kkathman> Red-Sox: do you have a 686 computer?
<Knowerrors> Flixer, I cant find that where to hide them
<nalioth> Red-Sox: it's no good on any computer, cuz it's very very rough software
<kkathman> nalioth: it works fine on my box :)
<Knowerrors> what do you mean right click on window decoration, you mean on the titlebar?
<kkathman> Im using it exclusively now
<Flixor-> yes Knowerrors 
<Flixor-> and then go to advance Knowerrors and there is the option 
<neoncode> Hey... 3D and any kind of 2D accelaration on my linux machene only works on one monitor (I have a dual-head setup) and is slow and crappy.
<neoncode> Any advice?
<Knowerrors> Flixor-: you mean "no border"?
<Flixor-> yes Knowerrors, or was that not what you meant
<Knowerrors> yeah, thats great... is there a way to enable that permanently/universally on all new programs/windows?
<Red-Sox> kkathman, 686? what is that?
<Flixor-> ehm 
<kkathman> Red-Sox: when you did your checkinstall, if you have a 686, powerpc or 64-bit, and you dont tell the checkinstall, that could be problems.
<Flixor-> ehm that i dont know Knowerrors, but if you set it for an application it will stay even if you reboot, but only for that application
<Knowerrors> nice, so just set it once for each app and it will stay that way til I change it back, thx
<Red-Sox> kkathman, er...right
#kubuntu 2006-11-20
<ButteBlues> visik7: Aye, I heard.
<ButteBlues> But as far as I knew it was only WoW.
<visik7> yes for now
<ButteBlues> In either case, I have a legit CD-ROM+key.
<visik7> also ppl banned from wow had a legit key
<ButteBlues> and I can live with even the campaigns on single player
<ButteBlues> I'm just about dying from RTS withdrawal... Wesnoth is addictive, but it doens't have the same feel RTSs do.
<bLaZeD> visik7, they do?
<visik7> yes they do
<bLaZeD> damn
<visik7> they sucks
<bLaZeD> idsoft is the shiat
<doGoFWAR> Blazd I am using wine
<bLaZeD> doGoFWAR, may consider using cedgea
<doGoFWAR> No money
<doGoFWAR> lol
<visik7> what idsoft has to do with blizzard ?
<bLaZeD> visik7, nothing
<visik7> why you blame them ?
<bLaZeD> visik7, i dont think so.....just saying they are the shit....as in they are good
<bLaZeD> idsoft is great...they have released parts of their source cod for several games
<bLaZeD> doGoFWAR, ah
<ButteBlues> well I'm sure I could get WC3 to play fine
<ButteBlues> if only I could get past installation :*
<ButteBlues> There's a .mpq in the Movies folder
<ButteBlues> that refuses to transfer
<ButteBlues> and results the install dying
<ButteBlues> I think it might be borked
<ButteBlues> because the other mpqs show up as videos
<ButteBlues> but this one, doesn't have a preview at all
<rbrunhuber> is the button daemon in feisty missing?
<bLaZeD> rbrunhuber, feisty.....isnt there a chan to desucuss  that
<bLaZeD> like #ubuntu+1
<bLaZeD> or somthing
<rbrunhuber> sorry don't know
<rbrunhuber> bLaZeD: you are right, thank you for the pointer
<gnomefreak> bLaZeD: #ubuntu+1
<bLaZeD> rbrunhuber, np man......i just figured no on ein here would know about such new software......maby a selct few...but not alot
<Raven301> W00t kernel 2.6.18.3-01 on edgy :)
<visik7> Raven301: uh ?
<gnomefreak> Raven301: not pre-compiled
<visik7> self compiled ?
<shymz> hi :)
<Raven301> visik7: yes
<visik7> why ?
<Raven301> visik7: why not :)
<Raven301> visik7: only takes about 45 min.
<visik7> 'couse is useless ?
<rbrunhuber> bLaZeD: the ubuntu world is just so big....
<bLaZeD> rbrunhuber, thats one of its strong points....is huge following
<foxhound31> how do i find out if i have xgl/compiz please
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> foxhound31: #ubuntu-xgl
<foxhound31> ok thanks
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soulrider> oops
<soulrider> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<khirr> one of u can tell me where can i found winamp 3 alpha for linux?
<Bubba_Gump> amarok shows track titles to 3 or 4 or 5 seconds, rather than the true length of what they actually are
<Bubba_Gump> any way of solving this?
<seanieb64> Hi
<seanieb64> Can anyone help me? when I turned my computer on this morning, Kubuntu couldnt connect to the internet
<seanieb64> I checked the settings, Ethernet was off.
<seanieb64> I tried to turn it back on, and it said could not read XML output from network configuration backend, or something like that
<ubuntu_> geia sas
<LjL> !gr | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Ash-Fox> How does one force a specific package to reinstall everything, including a /etc/init.d/script?
<LjL> Ash-Fox: usually i'd just remove it with --purge and install again
<Ash-Fox> LjL, thankyou very much =)
<seanieb64> anyone?
<khirr> how can i cancel apt-get?
<Ash-Fox> ctrl + c
<fdoving> ctrl-c
<khirr> thanks
<LjL> *don't* do it unless it's just downloading
<fdoving> it's always safe to do it.
<LjL> if you do it while it's installing, khirr, you might end up in trouble
<Bubba_Gump> amarok shows song lengths (mp3s) shorter than the track itself, any chance of a fix ?
<fdoving> apt-get is buildt to be safe.
<seanieb64> how can I fix this error when trying to start the eth0 inerface: could not read XML output from network configuration backend, or very close to that?
<Ash-Fox> Bubba_Gump, amarok doesn't do that here.
<LjL> fdoving: perhaps it's supposed to...
<Bubba_Gump> heh, well, it does here
* Ash-Fox has never seen that problem
<Bubba_Gump> i have, there is a bug recorded
<Bubba_Gump> four months ago
<soulrider> i got a really important issue
<soulrider> my friend just insatlled edgy
<soulrider> but nothing that uses kdesu seems to work
<Ash-Fox> soulrider, tried restarting?
<soulrider> adept wont open for him
<soulrider> and i told him to do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list in runc ommand and the password window wont pop up
<soulrider> any ideas?
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> he restarted
<Ash-Fox> (I've seen that issue when x authentication files get messed during X reconfigurations.. but that happening after a restart.. uhm. No.)
<soulrider> when he tries to run adept
<soulrider> he sees the thingy bouncing
<soulrider> but it never opens
<seanieb64> the icon by the cursor?
<soulrider> yup
<seanieb64> Did you have him check the logs?
<soulrider> hes newbie
<kevman> How do I change which mixer my laptop volume buttons move?
<soulrider> if i tell him to check the logs
<soulrider> he will kill me :P
<seanieb64> Uhm, Why
<seanieb64> ?
<soulrider> he deosnt geta long with computers so mcuh
<soulrider> he asked mea bout linux
<sdlnxgk> Need some  help !!!
<soulrider> because his comp was FULL of spyware and viruses
<soulrider> sdlnxgk: whats up
<sdlnxgk> cdrom will mount but can't see results
<Dr_willis> gee.. there needs to be a Public education program to help all these windows users deal with spyware and virusi.
<Dr_willis> "just say Linux!"
<soulrider> yea lol
<soulrider> iw as gonna say that
<seanieb64> N00bs anonymous.
<soulrider> hjahaha
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis  there is it's called Linux :)
<Dr_willis> Lesson #1 - No you do NOT need to run executables to install 'wallpaper and themes' for your instant messenger program
<sdlnxgk> how can I reinstall a cdrom??
<soulrider> haha
<soulrider> Dr_willis:  whats an exceutable? they ask
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  that makes no sence. clarify what you are trying to do.
<fyrmedic> how do I ls 1 page at a time without scrolling through everything
<fyrmedic> ?
<chx> fyrmedic: ls |less
<fyrmedic> thanx
<Dr_willis> linux 101 :)
<soulrider> like dir /p in  DOS? :P
<chx> which MP3 play is recommended under Kubuntu if I used winamp and beep-media-player (xmms derivation) before?
<seanieb64> sdlnxgk: a CD? or a CD-rom driver?
<soulrider> ive been using this for 5 months, but i consider myself a BIG n00b
<seanieb64> There are no CD-ROM drive drivers
<Dr_willis> chx,  amarok is very popular
<seanieb64> I myself like XMMS.
<seanieb64> Amarok is nice though
<sdlnxgk> seanieb54 I did a stupid thing and deleted the cdrom directory
<seanieb64> O_o
<seanieb64> Uhm.
<seanieb64> Well...
<sdlnxgk> never  thought it was doing anything
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  you are refering to the /media/cdrom directory?
<sdlnxgk> no
<seanieb64> what did you delete?
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis refering to /cdrom
<Dr_willis> hmm do i even have a /cdrom?
<seanieb64> The CD's shortut on the desktop?
<zorba64> so remake it
<sdlnxgk> the /media/cdrom0 is still  there
<seanieb64> Pop the disk out and put it back in.
<Dr_willis> ls -l /cdrom
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2006-10-20 09:24 /cdrom -> media/cdrom
<Dr_willis>  /cdrom is just a softr link to /media/cdrom    remake it.
<sdlnxgk> I made a shortcut on desktop and it loads but doesn't show contents of the cdrom
<seanieb64> Take out the CD
<seanieb64> Delete the shortcut
<seanieb64> Put the CD back in
<sdlnxgk> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-06-15 11:06 cdrom0
* Dr_willis rembers why he always teaches people how to mount things manually - in his Linux 101 class.
<seanieb64> Ubuntu will make you an icon on the desktop.
<seanieb64> The CD is there.
<seanieb64> Go to the system menu
<seanieb64> click home folder, then on the sidebar click click removable media
<seanieb64> it should be in there.
<seanieb64> Oops
<seanieb64> Click in the system menu, Removable media
<sdlnxgk> looking now
<sdlnxgk> I don't see removable media as an option
<chx> Dr_willis: and is there something that gives amaroK a winamp look-and-feel?
<chx> Dr_willis: or is it time for me to relearn my old habits? :)
<sdlnxgk> but I do see /dev/hda under disk and filesystems
<seanieb64> go into that then
<seanieb64> do you see cdrom?
<sdlnxgk> yes
<seanieb64> click there
<seanieb64> there are the cd contents
<sdlnxgk> I see it but it's not enabled like the hard drives are
<sdlnxgk> hmmm it's saying there is no mount point
<sdlnxgk> will not let me modify it
<sdlnxgk> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<sdlnxgk> still can't enable the cdrom
<soulrider> is there a way to reinstall kdesu? =/
<LjL> soulrider: it's in the kdebase-bin package
<soulrider> k
<soulrider> is it safe to reinstall that package ?
<LjL> every package should be safe to reinstall. "sudo apt-get reinstall kdebase-bin". though i'm not sure how that'd help
<soulrider> dunno
<soulrider> maybe it helps
<soulrider> my friend gets this error when doing kdesu <application> from a consola
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jackq> is it possible to, reset adept manager? says it wont load cache
<soulrider> LjL: he gets this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32851/
<soulrider> jackq: use CLI ?
<jackq> CLI ?
<soulrider> command line
<jackq> oh yeah
<soulrider> cli is just faster than adept
<soulrider> whata re you trying to do ?
<Dr_willis> chx,  i get the stuff playing and i just let it play for hrs on end.. :) interface means very littel to me.
<jackq> i was trying to install vlc, said something about universe respository, so i edited the source
<jackq> don't think i did it right
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> !universe
<sgorilla78> is there a good comparison between kde and gnome?
<LjL> soulrider: check the permissions and owner of ~/.Xauthority perhaps
<Dr_willis> sgorilla78,  use each one for a while :)
<jackq> doing apt-get update, gives me : Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<jackq> couldn't i just edit the list in a tex editor?
<jackq> text*
<LjL> soulrider: owner and group should be the user's (not root), and permissions should be rw for the owner and nothing for the others
<soulrider> LjL: its my friend, he just isnatlled kubuntu
<soulrider> and nothing that uses kdesu works for him
<soulrider> should he do: sudo chmod +X ~/.Xauthority ?
<ironfroggy> i am so lost. does anyone know of documentation on what the grub stages actually mean?
<LjL> soulrider: i don't know what +X is honestly
<ironfroggy> as in "if it gets to this stage, these things might be wrong but these things are definately working" etc.
<LjL> soulrider: what i'd do is "sudo chown hisusername:hisusername ~/.Xauthority ; sudo chmod u=rw ~/.Xauthority"
<soulrider> k, lets see if it works
<ubuntu__> hello all
<dan14> is anyone here?
<sgorilla78> yes
<dan14> i have a question that i am sure has been answered many times before, but i have tried to follow the howto's that i have found and none of them seem to work
<dan14> i have a dell e1505 with an intel ipw3945 wireless card, and i cannot get the wireless to work
<mefisto_> I'm trying to install ati driver following howto @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910 but I get stuck at the "create .deb packages" stage. After doing ./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper I get an error: permission denied. I'm doing this as root, and the file is not read-only, so I don't understand what the error is about.
<dan14> i have tried to install the ieee80211 tar but i am not sure if i am doing it correctly, or if that step is even necessary
<dan14> create the root account and make sure you run su to fully switch to root, not just sudo
<sgorilla78> dan14: does that card need firmware?
<sgorilla78> sudo su -
<sgorilla78> that will work also
<klove> i can't get to apt-get install proftpd
<dan14> i am not sure what you mean... i had wireless working in slackware when i installed the drivers from intel
<sgorilla78> dan14: you modprobed the drivers?
<dan14> right now, i can run the wireless assistant and it accurately scans for networks, but it seems like it times out before it gets an ip
<dan14> no i have not
<dan14> i would but i am on the live cd right now
<sgorilla78> i have never used the ubuntu live cd
<dan14> i just booted it because i was planning to redo the install
<sgorilla78> i have never used any of the wireless assistant stuff
<sgorilla78> i would try using iwconfig
<sgorilla78> and use tshark to debug it
<dan14> tshark?
<sgorilla78> formally called ethereal/tethereal
<dan14> i tried iwconfig eth1 (my wireless) essid linksys. it was then associated but i do not know the command in ubuntu for dhcpcd equivalent
<dan14> ic
<sgorilla78> oh
<sgorilla78> dhclient3 eth1
<sgorilla78> that should be the best program to do it
<sgorilla78> for ubuntu
<dan14> ok... i will try it, just a sec
<soulrider> LjL: that didnt work
<LjL> soulrider: then i don't know. google didn't help either
<unix_infidel> you're trying to setup wireless?
<dan14> yes
<soulrider> aww damn
<soulrider> im trying ot get my friend out of windows
<unix_infidel> dan14: what card?
<soulrider> bu tthis isnt helping
<dan14> unix_infidel: intel ipw3945
<soulrider> adept isnt opening
<soulrider> which is NOT cool
<dan14> dhclient3 failed
<soulrider> in fact, nothing with kdesi opens
<unix_infidel> you've installed the drivers?
<soulrider> kdesu*
<dan14> it tried to get an ip but it only sent to 255.255.255.255
<unix_infidel> give me the output of dmesg | grep ipw in pastebin
<unix_infidel> erm, `dmesg | grep ipw` without the backticks in pastebin please.
<unix_infidel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sgorilla78> dan14: output tshark -i eth1 in pastebin also
<dan14> unix_infidel: i am not sure if they are installed correctly... never used ubuntu before, i am able to scan for networks and it tries to connect but fails
<unix_infidel> dan14: well, lets make sure we know that the hardware is operational first with the dmesg command.
<dan14> sgorrilla: how do i do that>
<dan14> ?
<sgorilla78> apt-get install wireshark
<dan14> thank you all very much, i am going to boot into kubuntu quickly (from the live cd)
<dan14> will be right back
<dan14> i dont want to fix this on the live cd and have it not work on the real kernel
<sgorilla78> ok
* unix_infidel wonders which person he's helping :P
<LjL> soulrider: i'd try creating a new user, making it a member of admin, and seeing if that one works
<soulrider> good idea
<uksprout> hello all I have a problem that I think is a video config problem, I cannot see video output on my tv however I can see the boot up, desktop and all applications, I have troed kaffeine and vlc players but all I get is a blue screen in both of them
<LjL> soulrider: somehow i still think that .Xauthority is messed up
<uksprout> OS is mepis 6.0 video driver is nvidia legacy and I have sound just no picture
<dan14> i am back, thanks for waiting
<Kr4t05> uksprout: We don't support mepis.
<Kr4t05> uksprout: This is a Kubuntu channel.
<dan14> ok, i will do a dmesg and look for wireless
<soulrider> LjL: he cant edit suers ebcause kdesu isnt working
<soulrider> unless theres a way of doing it from the CLI
<soulrider> were screwed =/
<LjL> soulrider: course there is. "sudo visudo"
<uksprout> I understand that I was hoping that this was a general linux problem that someone might know the fix for as I have been trying to get help in a mepis chatroom all day and nothing
<soulrider> whats that ?
<Kr4t05> uksprout: What format are you trying to play?
<soulrider> LjL: can you guide me through it ?
<uksprout> divx it shows on the pc monitor fine
<LjL> soulrider, just type "sudo visudo" and nano (assuming it's the default editor) will open up with /etc/sudoers ready to be edited
<soulrider> it did
<LjL> soulrider: anyway wait a moment, why are you editing sudoers anyway?
<soulrider> you just told me lol
<RawSewage> Is there ANY way to record Skype?
<soulrider> to create a new user
<RawSewage> Kraken doesnt work
<soulrider> since we cant use the GUI
<LjL> soulrider: uh, yeah, but i didn't tell you to edit sudoers
<soulrider> =/
<LjL> soulrider: "sudo adduser <username>" is the command to add a user
<soulrider> will that user be admin ?
<dan14> i just did a dmesg and it doesnt have anything about ipw and the only ieee reference it makes is ieee1394
<SperMite> why won't chown let me change the ownership of /media/iso?
<ubuntu__> hola
<ubuntu__> buenas noches
<LjL> soulrider: no, you have to make it later. "sudo adduser <username> <group>" will make <username> a member of group <group>
<soulrider> buenas
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<LjL> soulrider: which specifically, means you type "sudo adduser <username> admin"
<soulrider> but thats hte admin usergroup, admin ?
<soulrider> great
<soulrider> what about the password?
<LjL> soulrider: it will be asked by adduser
<dan14> ubuntu_infidel: i do not see anything in dmesg for it to work
<soulrider> cool, thanks
<dan14> in this kernel it does not see the device
<dan14> unix_infidel: i do not see anything in dmesg for it to work, this kernel seems not to recognise it
<uksprout> Kr4t05: a lot of the packages are marked as lubuntu
<soulrider> LjL: he gets an error that that user doesnt exist
<unix_infidel> dan14: did you modprobe the drivers?
<soulrider> i tried it
<soulrider> and i get it too
<LjL> soulrider: uh?
<unix_infidel> i'm not sure which version you are using or which kernel.
<dan14> unix: how do i do that? modprobe ipw?
<soulrider> we both did
<soulrider> sudo adduser alex admin
<dan14> it is 2.6.18
<soulrider> and we get an error saying alex doesnt exist
<LjL> soulrider, *first* you need to type "sudo adduser <username>", and go through the questions. then *later* you type "sudo adduser <username> admin"
<soulrider> ahhh
<soulrider> thanks
<Schalken> has anyone gotten apollon to work?
<LjL> soulrider: it's the same command name, but the first syntax creates an user; the second syntax adds an existing user to a group
<dan14> unix: modprobe has ipw, ipw2100, ipw2200 available
* Martijn81 never used apollon yet
<ahmeni> which package in apt contains the keyboard layouts?
<dan14> unix_infidel: modprobe has ipw, ipw2100, and ipw2200 available
<unix_infidel> dan14: like i said i have no idea what hardware you're using, which version of ubuntu, which kernel, etc etc.
<dan14> unix_infidel: it is ipw3945 intel, 2.6.18 vanilla core, kubuntu 6.10
<unix_infidel> dan14: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<dan14> unix_infidel: will do
<unix_infidel> then modprobe ipw3945; then iwconfig [interface name]  essid [Your ESSID Here] 
<unix_infidel> then dhclient [interface name] 
<unix_infidel> its really pretty straightforward :P
<dan14> unix_infidel: for some reason it isnt finding that module
<unix_infidel> dan14: you've got linux-restricted-modules installed?
<dan14> unix_infidel: i agree, thats why im starting to like ubuntu much more than slackware
<dan14> unix_infidel: i dont believe so
<soulrider> LjL:  he gets login failed when trying to use his new user
<unix_infidel> dan14: like i said follow my instructions EXACTly, install what i said, and perform the commands in $TERM (as root)
<unix_infidel> or with sudo prefix
<LjL> soulrider: uhm, that doesn't sound good you know. tried from the display manager, or from a console?
* unix_infidel keeps on forgetting why ubuntu decided to use sudo :P
<dan14> unix_infidel: i am typing: (as root) apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<soulrider> display managed
<soulrider> i told him to restrt X
<soulrider> and then relogin
<unix_infidel> dan14: make sure you have the proper repos , to be honest, im' not sure where linux-restricted-modules is.
<dan14> unix_infidel: i get the error: couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules
<dan14> i will check what repos i am using
<unix_infidel> I'm on windows currently :P
<dan14> lol
<dan14> do you remember where the repo file is?
<dan14> i will just go and uncomment all of them
<ahmeni> sweet!
<ahmeni> i have no layouts because /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.lst points to a file that doesn't exist!
<jackq> hmm, installed vlc plugin for firefox, but still cant view wmv's on websites
<mefisto_> still trying to get my ati driver installed, it begins uncompressing the downloaded file, then stops with: "Extraction failed. Signal caught, cleaning up" Same error for two different versions of the driver file
<Dr_willis> jackq,  a lot of wmv's can use codecs that vlc cant handle, or you dont have the codecs installed.. or you may want to try a downloader tool for firefox to download the video and play it outside of firefox.
<mefisto_> jackq: I use the mozilla mplayer plugin, wmv files work fine in firefox for me
<jackq> ah, ill give it a try thanks!
<mefisto_> "Extraction failed. Signal caught, cleaning up" What is doing the extracting? Trying to understand what it is that is failing
<Dr_willis> sounds like a currupted download/package file.
<mefisto_> but the same error with two different downloads?
<Hawkwind> Maybe the package is corrupted
<BetaCookies> yay
<BetaCookies> its burning ^_^
<mefisto_> also, when it begins extracting, it does an archive integrity check, always passes
<jackq> mplayer plugin works with firefox 2?
<mefisto_> jackq: I have 1.5, don't know if it works for 2
<jackq> ah
<mefisto_> I think I used automatix to install it
<jackq> what is automatix?
<kawsy> Anyone know the answer to this?  I was using gnome with twinview and switched to kde. In gnome, screen redraws were really smooth but in kde, moving windows and everything is choppy.. 3d acceleration and video are fine though
<Kr4t05> kawsy: KDE typically takes more robust hardware, it never seems noticale to most, but you could be a unique case.
<LjL> !automatix | jackq
<ubotu> jackq: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<kawsy> hmm.. its a dual core amd with geforce 6800 pci-e.. I've used kde for years on much less
<Kr4t05> kawsy: LOL, that shouldn't be a problem, then.
<Kr4t05> Hrm...
<kawsy> It's bizarre
<jackq> oh, well i guess i'll just wait till mplayer comes to ff2
<mefisto_> automatix is strongly discouraged?
<Kr4t05> mefisto_: It breaks things.
<Dr_willis> very very very strongly discouraged
<mefisto_> OK, but I tried installing things without it and I break things. Then I reinstalled kubuntu and used automatix, no problems. I'm just surprised to hear it's discouraged
<Dr_willis> im suprised you break things..
<mefisto_> I don't know what I'm doing
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. time to read and learn i guess. :)
<mefisto_> read what?
<Dr_willis> wiki/forums/guides
<Dr_willis> apt docs. ect...
<Dr_willis> depends on what/how you are breaking things.
<mefisto_> yeah, that doesn't help me much. I get conflicting info
<mefisto_> I might have to pick up one of those ubuntu books
<Dr_willis> depends on what you are installing, figure out what you are breaking. :)  or cheat. Heh...
<Homer> will KDE4 come bundled with Duke Nukem Forever?
<Dr_willis> but in the long run its worth while to learn the basics/fundamentals and how to do things yourself.
<Dr_willis> Homer,  comming out the day befor.
<BetaCookies> Homer lolol
<jackq> anyone know kpdf's directory?
<gupta> deb http://repos.knio.it/ sarge main contrib - is this a correct repo for dapper?
<gupta> It is supposed to be some kde-repo
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> sarge = Debian stable
<gupta> another one is== deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib
<Jucato> breezy = release 5.10, 2 releases old
<gupta> k
<sgorilla78> what source do you need to add to get win32codecs
<gupta> So any otehr kde-apps repo for dapper
<Jucato> sgorilla78: you donwload it directly
<sgorilla78> for mplayer
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> i go to the mplayer homepage and download it.
<Jucato> ah for mplayer?
<Dr_willis> its for all the players. :)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> sgorilla78: that RestrictedFormats link has instructions on how to donwload and install w32codecs
<sgorilla78> Jucato: cool, thanks
<sgorilla78> seems like ubuntu makes it easy to setup
<charlie5> hulloo ... the last few weeks, when the adept auto-updater icon appears in my sys tray, and i click on it ... it d/l's the packages lists but then says there are no updates and  'goodbye' ... ?
<charlie5> any idea what might cause this ?
<sgorilla78> is totem supposed to be good
<charlie5> ... or how to fix it ? ...  :)
<sgorilla78> why is totem default instead of something like vlc or mplayer
<Dr_willis> totem plays most everything for me.
<Jucato> totem is the default on Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> kaffine is kubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<Makro2> 24 hrs trying to do an bootable hard disk image from a partition
<Makro2> this is so frustrating
<Dr_willis>  interesting...
<unix_infidel> Makro2: why not just use mondo / mini.
<unix_infidel> :P
<Dr_willis> mondo/mindi is handy
<cecko> hello, could anybody help me with Konsole, please?
<unix_infidel> cecko: sure, ask a more specific question.
<Makro2> unix_infidel: mondo/mini?
<Dr_willis> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2-2 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<mefisto_> can someone help me understand what this error means: ati-driver-installer-8.29.6.run: ./ati-installer.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> try 'bash whateverinstaller.sh'   you are runing it with sudo?
<Dr_willis> I just use the repo packages to instal the ati drivers
<cecko> unix_infidel: using Partimage (after I finally found that I have to run it in shell :) I can't figure out how to check/uncheck the options in it
<mefisto_> Dr_willis: the repo versions don't work well for me. I'm trying to install the driver from ati.com
<Makro2> can i make a bootable hard disk image from a partition with mondo?
<Dr_willis> yes.. you can make a live cd/set that boots/restores
<mefisto_> Dr_willis: do you have tvout working?
<Dr_willis> mefisto_,  i was thinking that it worked with the repo veriions.
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cecko> doesnt anybody know how to check the options in Partimage (or any other program running in the shell with that blue interface looking just like a DOS app)?
<Makro2> i just wanna make an hd image from a partition with an older filesystem to boot it using qemu
<Dr_willis> Makro2, Hmm.. can proiberly dd it to a file, but not sure what qemu can read.
<Makro2> dr_willis: that the thing
<Makro2> that`s
<ghostshadow189> hi all , how can i add a new window decorations ?
<Dr_willis> kde-look.org :)
<Makro2> dr_willis: i know qemu can read raw files
<mefisto_> ok, I've managed to get past my errors. I moved the installer from my windows partition to the kubuntu home directory. Was I getting errors because of permissions on the windows partition?
<Dr_willis> moved what installer?
<ghostshadow189> Dr_willis , i downloaded a window decorations file , but in this .tar file there all of .png file , so where should i extract them ?
<nyt> gud morning
<nyt> it's morning here : 10 am
<nyt> dr willis where you from ?
<Dr_willis> Indiana - its 9:00pm here
<nyt> whew!
<nyt> ok!
<nyt> i'm from phil ;)
<paulw> marengo, IN here.
<nyt> do you watch pacquiao- morales match
<Dr_willis> ghostshadow189,  many themes for window decorations are compiled/installed. then theres special theme data files for specific themeable themes. :)
<nyt> ?
<Dr_willis> nyt,  no clue what that even is/was heh...
<Jucato> yeah. we won! :)
<Dr_willis> that was a Chess Match right?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> lol
<ghostshadow189> dr_willis , i found that style has folder /usr/share.........../kstyle , or theme manager is kthememanager , so wat folder of window decoration ?
<nyt> no it's  boxing match
<nyt> =))
<nyt> :-)
<nyt> :D
<nyt> i have a question
<nyt> a ms access file
<Dr_willis> ghostshadow189,  they get compiled go someplace..  if theres no source to compile.. id advise reading on the  themes homepage/docs
<nyt> i transfer it to open office database :(
<nyt> i want it to open in open office databasse
<nyt> but
<nyt> i can't  see my file :((
<nyt> what will i do ?
<cchris> anybody home
<Dr_willis> Mooo!
<Dr_willis> :)
<cchris> so what is this place about
* Dr_willis stares at the topic. :)
<cchris> I just clicked on konversation
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu support...
<Dr_willis> heh
<cchris> and here I am
<cchris> great
<nyt> i have a question
<nyt> a ms access file
<cchris> yes
<nyt> i transfer it to open office database :(
<nyt> i want it to open in open office databasse
<nyt> i can't  see my file :((
<cchris> how do you configure samba
<nyt> what will i do ?
<cchris> between kubuntu and win98
<Darko> can some one tell me how to modify xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> sudo editoryoulike /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> Backup the original first....
<Darko> how to backup ?
<ReporterX> hi all!
<Dr_willis> cp command..
<Darko> sorry i am a newbie
<Dr_willis> if you dont know the basics of the shell... you may want to research that befor editing the xorg.conf
<ReporterX> i would like to disable the anti-aliasing efect on gtk fonts. This is possible on kubuntu
<ReporterX> ?
<Darko> i know what to put in
<cchris> so has anyone had any luck with samba
<cchris> connecting to win98
<Dr_willis> cchris,  never had any issues with it.
<cecko> talking about support: how can I please tick the boxes in the blue DOSish program running in Konsole?
<Darko> i have ati card with frxgl
<cchris> then something is wrong on my end
<Dr_willis> the use of encrypted/non encrypted passwords can be an issue with samba and some versions of windows
<cchris> hmmm
<Dr_willis> you are trying to see win98 shares?
<Dr_willis> or get win98 to see linux shares?
<cchris> yep
<cecko> [X]  Check partition before saving
<cchris> the network works perfectly
<cchris> with winxp and win98
<cecko> [ ]  Check partition before saving   <--- I can't get it into this state!
<cchris> no I am trying to access win from linux
<cchris> the scan shows diddly
<Dr_willis> could try out the smbfuse fileystem stuff, or smb4k or some other samba browsers.
<cecko> ( ) Bzip2 (.bz2: very slow + very small image file)  --(?)-->  (X) Bzip2 (.bz2: very slow + very small image file)    How do I do it, please???
<Dr_willis> or try mountign the shares directly
<cchris> i tried the smb4k
<cchris> maybe the smbfuse
<cchris> thanks
<Dr_willis> smb4k works nicely for me. :)
<cchris> It has for me too in the past
<cchris> the win98 machine dual boots to xubuntu
<Dr_willis> i dont even have a win98 machine to test :)
<cchris> hehe
<Dr_willis> youve had  linux->win98 working befor>?
<cchris> no
<cchris> linux and xp
<cchris> both machines dual boot
<Dr_willis> may want to check the samba config then and  try the encrypted password settings.
<Dr_willis> or set up a public share on the win98 box with no password.
<Dr_willis> see if that works.
<Dr_willis>  then you know if its a password issue IF it works.
<cchris> the win 98 doesn't have a password
<ReporterX> it's possible to disable anti-aliasing efect on gtp applications fonts ?
<Dr_willis> You may want to make one for it then.
<Dr_willis> i seem to recall having to do little tricks to get win98 working right that way
<cchris> will that help
<drbreen> lol win98 is worse than no operating system
<Dr_willis> I always made a user, and password )then had tweakui auto login
<ReporterX> gtp = gtk
<cchris> winxp ain't so swell either
<Dr_willis> ReporterX,  you want to disalble AA  Just for gtk apps and keep it for KDE apps?
<Motorhead> hai
<Dr_willis> keh!
* Dr_willis is watching ANime right now. :)
<cchris> where would I find the encrypted password
<Dr_willis> they say Keh a lot.
<ReporterX> yes... it's possible ?
<Dr_willis> its a samba config file setting to use them or to not use them. IF you got no user/password on the win98 box.. not sure why it would even matter.
<Dr_willis> ReporterX,  i cant think of any reson to  even  do that. :)  heh..  could set the gnome-theme stuff to disable it.. that may disable it for gnome apps.
<cchris> will Kubuntu install on a pentium 2 350 mhz
<drbreen> cchris: ram ?
<cchris> 250
<Dr_willis> ive installed on a Pent I - 100, wth 32mb of ram...
<cchris> cool
<Dr_willis> took forever.. :) but it ran. I just used the console however.
<drbreen> and kde ?
<Dr_willis> a littel SSH box.
<ReporterX> Dr_willies: ok... i'm using tahoma 8 font on my desktop, and this font best view is with anti-aliasing off.
<drbreen> what does kde feels like with only 32 mb ram ?
<Dr_willis> a light weight window manager would be best.
<drbreen> swapswapswapswapswap ?
<cchris> I am thinking about going to linux entirely
<cchris> i need to get everyone acclimated
<cchris> first
<Dr_willis> for that small of a machine. you may want to set it up as a X client/Xterminal to just display a X session on another bigger machine
<drbreen> cchris tried xubuntu already ?
<cchris> yep
<drbreen> and ?
<cchris> it works ok
<drbreen> why not use xubuntu ?
<cchris> I could
<Motorhead> xubuntu?
<drbreen> kde is too bloated for >8 year old devices
<cchris> but I thought I could try kubuntu
<cchris> oh
<drbreen> motorhead: xubuntu =ubuntu w/o gnome but with xfce4
<cchris> darn
<Motorhead> ohh, thnx
<drbreen> cchris: i assume it would run, though
<cchris> yes
<cchris> I might try
<drbreen> cchris: but i don't know .....
<Motorhead> i've only tried ubuntu & kubuntu... i could say ubuntu is my favorite :P
<cchris> nothing to lose
<drbreen> cchris: i have tried with slackware 10 and kde on 350mhz 64mb ram
<cchris> I tried xubuntu and ended up downloading alot of stuff
<drbreen> you have 250 mb ram ?
<cchris> yes
<drbreen> i did not read that
<cchris> could buy more if needed
<drbreen> that changes a lot
<paulw> cchris: you might want to look at DSL
<cchris> why
<drbreen> cause kde is memory hungry
<drbreen> like gnome
<drbreen> that slows things down
<drbreen> with 128 mb my laptop (800mhz) is barely usable under kde or gnome
<drbreen> with 256 mb, it's all nice and fun
<cchris> I suppose if I use the live cd I could get an idea
<Jucato> xfce, fluxbox, dsl, etc
<cchris> about how it would run
<drbreen> cchris: i suppose that will take foeever ;)
<cchris> what is dsl
<drbreen> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<drbreen> lol
<drbreen> dsl == damn small linux
<paulw> damnsmalllinux
<nyt> brb
<drbreen> but when you say xubuntu made you download stuff, dont try dsl
<drbreen> its only 50mb !
<cchris> oh
<cchris> I have that too
<cchris> that was the first one I tried
<cchris> tried fedora 5 but not on the pent2
<paulw> well on a limited machine you can't expect full blown apps
<cchris> I will lower my expectations
<paulw> :)
<cchris> thanks for the link
<cchris> I will save that
<cchris> I wandered around to several os until I found out I needed a different modem
<cchris> so any of them would of worked
<cchris> are there any other sites for Konversation
<Dr_willis> puppylinux is very nice for a little mini linux install
<cchris> never heard of  that one
<cchris> just found the channel list
<cchris> help files you gotta love them
<Dr_willis> Puppy is about 80mb live cd..
<campbch> hmm...
<cchris> I can easily run the xubuntu if I have to
<cchris> but will reach for the kubuntu
<cchris> my wings might melt
<cchris> but what a ride
<campbch> just curious... in kdevelop, is there a reason it would give me inconsistent new project lists? it seems to change to a more limited list periodically... i don't remember enough to say exactly what's missing, but i havent done anything besides open, close, and compile projects
<Dr_willis> you can always install the xubuntu-desktop and run it after installing kubuntu
<Makro2> ooopssss
<cchris> good idea
<Makro2> close to the edge
<campbch> also, the project folder changes structure, and it's not making any sense? :(
<cchris> thanks for your input
<Agent_bob> Question; howto play dvd's in vlc ?
<cchris> Just what I needed
<Makro2> the filesystem is up, xwindows doesn`t start, it seems some problem related with the video config
<cchris> bye
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<campbch> does anyone know?
<Agent_bob> Dr_willis: so dvd's require this ?
<Dr_willis> Agent_bob,  unless they are unencrypted. :)
<Dr_willis> vlc may or may not need it.. not sure
<Agent_bob> ok.
<Agent_bob> i'll have a read.
<Makro2> ahm...what were the command for to reconfigure xfree86??
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Agent_bob> <Makro2> ahm...what were the command for to reconfigure xfree86??  <--- if you have Xfree86 you might try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xfree86-xserver  or what ever the name of that package is.
<archangel_> how can I reformat a hard drive with a linux cd to a fat32 format?
<archangel_> anyone
<Agent_bob> mkfs.vfat /dev/'address'
<Dr_willis> fdisk it.. delete the partitions. remake them as fat32, mkfs.vfat  on it
<archangel_> from where do I do that?
<archangel_> oh nevermind, duh
<Agent_bob> cli       and   changing the label may be advisable but is probably not a requirement.
<Hawkwind> From a terminal of course
<archangel_> konsol
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> void that last Q
<Makro2> well, i got the filesystem running but only in text mode
<Dr_willis> file system running? :)
<Makro2> yep :)
<Makro2> now i need to make x windows run
<Makro2> but this is enough for today
<archangel_> I selected in fdisk to delete a partition, but then it tells me that a  partition has not been selected. However I gave the address
<Makro2> now i can rest...hehe
<Dr_willis> which fdisk program are you using?
<archangel_> I just typed fdisk in the terminal
<archangel_> so I'm not sure
<Dr_willis> could use a live cd with gparted/qtparted it can do all the work with a ncie gui.
<Makro2> dr_willis: in fact qemu can handle partitions, is not really necessary to make images
<Dr_willis> Makro2,  yep.. but i perfer vmware. :)
<Dr_willis> i just use the tools to test out live cd's mainly
<archangel_> I'm doing this for my bro-in law
<Makro2> took me some hours to understand qemu internal working
<Makro2> vmware is for linux?
<Dr_willis> of course.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Makro2> mmm interesting
<archangel_> he want windows put back on it
<Makro2> not me
<Dr_willis> fdisk the drive.. delte all the partitions... then boot the windows cd and let it partition/format the drives..
<archangel_> (compatibility issues with college)
<Dr_willis> or use the windows cd and its little rescue/whatever mode and its fdisk.
<Dr_willis> you jhave just the 1 hard drive?
<archangel_> well I used windows fdisk before and it could not delete linux partitions
<archangel_> but I have not used the newer version in xp
<Dr_willis> sould be able to. ive done it befor.
<archangel_> (I was using a win98 startup disk)
<Dr_willis> or just use a live cd or whatever and fdisk /dev/hda   then d to delete, (enter #) delet the rest.. then 'w'rite the changes.
<archangel_> so it was rather dated
<Dr_willis> Linux's fdisk is different commands/layout then windows's :)
<archangel_> yeah I tried that and it told me that a partition was not selected
<archangel_> but I have it the address
<Dr_willis> fdisk /dev/hda
<Dr_willis> be sure to run it as root. :)
<archangel_> I didnt understand that, uless I gave the wrong add.
<Dr_willis> hda - is the drive :)
<archangel_> yeah
<archangel_> i'll try again
<archangel_> arrgggg
<archangel_> trying windows xp cd
<man4> arghhh WinXP
<man4> nothung but hassle
<Makro2> display modes....old tricks...
<Dr_willis> linux's fdisk is so much nicer then windows' version. :)
<man4> er nothing
<Dr_willis> heck ya could just 'dd' the drive and whipe it out.. then do the isntaller
<Dr_willis> actually i though the xp installer could delte/whipe the drive
<archangel_> couldnt get annywhere withh fdisk in linux
<Dr_willis> learn to use it. :)
<archangel_> I guess I'm too used to the windows version
<Dr_willis> or use the other fdisk alternatives
<Dr_willis> fdisk /dev/hda
<Dr_willis> d (for delete)
<Dr_willis> enter # to delete
<intelikey> cfdisk
<archangel_> it would let use that command either
<Dr_willis> w to writhg changes to disk...
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis> Done. :)
<archangel_> I mean wouldnt
<Dr_willis> you need to run the commands as root user of course.
<archangel_> it kept telling me that no partitions were defind or selected
<archangel_> but I have the address
<archangel_> so I dont know
<Dr_willis> do  sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> and see
<Dr_willis> i have NO clue what you mean by 'address'
<archangel_> sorry, windows term
<intelikey> sudo cfdisk /dev/hda
<archangel_> windows  format c: /s              linux fdisk dev/hda  or something like that
<Dr_willis> format is not the same as fdisk....
<sj061> #ubuntu
<intelikey> windows fdisk
<Dr_willis> you fdisk the drives to make the partitions/filesystems.. THEN you use format on the  made partitions
<LjL> "format" = "mkfs"
<LjL> "fdisk" = ... well, "fdisk"
<Dr_willis> if installing windows - you just need to delete the partitions.. let the windows installer 'create/format' the partitions.
<archangel_> ok going to try again with linux, it booting now on the live cd
* intelikey wonders if it's not an mbr issue....
<archangel_> ok its up and running
<archangel_> linux live cd and konsol is up
<archangel_> I type fdisk
<compilerwriter> anyone know how to share a printer that is connected to an XP machine?
<intelikey> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<intelikey> <LjL> "fdisk" = ... well, "fdisk"  <--- actually no.  windows 'fdisk' ~= linux 'cfdisk'
<compilerwriter> Ok anyone know how to do it when the printer is connected to the XP machine?
<Dr_willis> windows fdisk = brain dead  program with an idiotic interface. :)
<Dr_willis> linux fdisk = makes sence.
<Martijn81> just curious, anyone has a laptop in mind when you think about a ultimate Linux laptop?
<Dr_willis> 'hit escape to continue'......
<Dr_willis> Martijn81,  theres several Linux Laptop  'sites'/stores out.  depends on your budget.
<Dr_willis> The ThinkPads i hear are very good.
<Dr_willis> i got a little compaq/turion thats not bad for the $$
<intelikey> Dr_willis still more like cfdisk than fdisk
<archangel_> ok cfdisk
<archangel_> tells me that I do not have no permission to write
<archangel_> how do I get permission on a live cd
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> run them as root...  for the 100 times...
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> archangel_ go read > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<archangel_> that is my question.... how????     lol
<intelikey> archangel_ go read > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_willis> Ubuntu basics. :)
<Martijn81> Dr_willis: hmm, these IBM thinkpads sure are looking techie yes:)
<archangel_> so I type sudo cfdisk?
<intelikey> archangel_ if it's hda then yes.
<intelikey> if not then   sudo cfdisk /dev/sda    or what ever it is.     (it being the hard drive.)
<archangel_> its hda  (main drive)
<Martijn81> Dr_willis: but, windowstax :(
<archangel_> how do be root on a live cd?
<Dr_willis> sudo -s
<archangel_> ahh ok
<intelikey> archangel_ go read > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<intelikey> archangel_ go read > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dr_willis> heh - that url is getting a work out today.
<intelikey> it'll get more if he asks that again.
<Dr_willis> and he will leran to LIKE it!
<Dr_willis> :)
<archangel_> intelikey: sorry dude it wont let me talk to you in chat
<intelikey> shhh don't tell him.
* Jucato wonders what "leran" means...
<Dr_willis> Lerned
<Dr_willis> :P learned
<intelikey> Jucato where you been hiding ?
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I've been hiding behind you. that's why you couldn't see me :P
<intelikey> "get thee behind me ...."   lol
<Jucato> hehe
<Dr_willis> Hmm... trying to get Kaffine to do 'save screenshots' but not ask for a file name.. just save them to screen1.jpg screen2.jpg and so on...
<archangel_> being in root still doesnt give me the permission on the live cd
<archangel_> I'm going to throw the laptop out the window
<archangel_> brb
<intelikey> that's probably because it's not hda
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> you think?
<archangel_> but its the main drive
<Dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<Dr_willis> and See what drives are shown
<archangel_> I thought the main drive was always hda
<intelikey> sudo fdisk -l      should tell you.
<archangel_> ok
<intelikey> nope main drive is always what ever device it is....
<intelikey> this is not windows   there is no  " C: is always your hdd "     rule      in fact one might equate C: to /   rather than any device node.
<archangel_> haa haaaaa
<archangel_> ok gotcha
<Dr_willis> i managed to install windows to H: one day.. had no C: drive
<intelikey> Dr_willis compressed hd ?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  usb media reader and XP being an IDIOT....
<archangel_> its hdc
<Dr_willis> 12 in 1 reader.. so windows made them D: E: F: ect....
<Secret> !
<jackq> command to umount hda1?
<intelikey> ah Dr_willis makes sense.
<intelikey> yes jackq
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  not really. :)
<archangel_> hey I have a media reader laying around, will it work with linux?
<jackq> erm, what would i time in cli to umount hda1 ?
<jackq> type*
<intelikey> actually it does   it was reserving C: for the hd  like a good little M$ should
<intelikey> jackq  yes type that
<Dr_willis> it dident reserve it.. i misstyped...
<Dr_willis> C: was also on the media reader.
<Dr_willis> :)
<jackq> its just, "umount hda1" ?
<Secret_Squirrel> or sudo umount hda1
<intelikey> jackq  yes    sudo  will be needed if you are not root.
<jackq> ahh ok
<jackq> thanks :)
<intelikey> actually   if you want to be sure   sudo umount /dev/hda1
<archangel_> its done
<Lam_> what does browseable, public, and available mean (samba)?
<Secret_Squirrel> <---  is in the process of  converting home PC's to Ubuntu.  No more MonkeySoft!  ;)
<archangel_> getting readt to format with win xp cd now
<intelikey> Secret_Squirrel they are still 'PCs' just not  MonkeySoft  PC's     opensource PC's  :)
<intelikey> PC is the i86 familey of hardware
<flaccid> how to disable UTC time support due to dual-booting with a non-UTC os (windows) ?
<intelikey> tzconfig
<bLaZeD> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<flaccid> intelikey: do i just run it?
<intelikey> flaccid yeah  but that may not do what you asked.
<intelikey> try it.
<flaccid> how do i know if it did it?
<intelikey> if the clock changes ?
<flaccid> well no the clock didn't change. i just said no to changing time zone. so i doubt this does it
<intelikey> date -u
<intelikey> that should display the correct utc time
<flaccid> i want to disable use of UTC not display it
<archangel_> dude I am so confused now. I rebooted the laptop (after deleting the main partition and the swap) and having the xp disk in the drive... 1) does not boot to the xp cd, 2) boots up to linux (I thought I just smoked the partitions)
<intelikey> flaccid i can't test tzconfig i don't have any zoneinfo installed.
<Dr_willis>  archangel_  you did do the 'w' to WRITE changes to the disk?
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  if you delete them with d, then quit.. they dont get deleted.
<flaccid> apparently there is a file to edit
<archangel_> oops
<archangel_> I guess I went to fast
<Dr_willis> i mentioned write several times earlier. :)
<Dr_willis> lol
<Dr_willis> thats a big way that dos vs linux fdisk differes.. and linux's makes more sence.
<thill2708> anyone here program in qt?
<thill2708> er, with qt?
<archangel_> yeah sorry Dr_willis
<Jucato> #qt
<archangel_> Dr_willis: I am in my pc room and running in out out cause my wife cant let me do my work in peace
<Dr_willis> archangel_,  thats the story of my life.....
<archangel_> Dr_willis: gotta do this and that.... yatta yatta
<intelikey> flaccid files /etc/zoneinfo and /etc/adjtime may be relevently interesting
<Dr_willis> Go give her a good Sexor..... tell her its a perscription from the "Dr of Love"
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis clears his screen befor his wife sees that.
<archangel_> Dr_willis: I just hope she doesnt notice that line
<Dr_willis> 'calls me upstairs to talk... then shes on the phone.....'
<Jucato> lol
<archangel_> Dr_willis: lol
<archangel_> yeah, we have a rape apointment tonight
<archangel_> hehe
<Dr_willis> if it only takes 2 min... can it even be called that...
<Dr_willis> 'You done yet?!'
<Dr_willis> 'now go take out the trash.....'
<intelikey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* intelikey hopes no kiddies are around...
<Dr_willis> 'gee honey, can we at least turn off the weather report on tv' ...........
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis goes back to sleep
<johey> Anyone know how to use Umbrello for designing database relationship diagrams (ER)?
<archangel_> lol
<archangel_> sorry about the mental images everyone
<intelikey> Warning: the string include-menu-defs did not occur in template file /etc/X11/twm//system.twmrc-menu
<intelikey> dappers twm is buggy i think
<Dr_willis> typo?
<Dr_willis> or does the file exist?
<intelikey> file exists
<intelikey> i'v also had trubble with the twm menu being blank.
<intelikey> i wrote my own, but that's not the way it's supposed to work.
<Dr_willis> i perfer wmx  for a uber-light window manager. :)
<intelikey> does it do [alt]  click   cycling through windows ?
<Dr_willis> never noticed
<Dr_willis> it has a weird way ot changing desktops/windows. :P
<intelikey> i'll give it a looking over.
<Dr_willis> its old.. but very minimal. looks ok.
<Dr_willis> i recall having to set some variable/./confogure optionm to get it to compile right.
<ironfroggy> any idea why kaffeine would stop working suddenly with error "All Audio drivers failed to initialize"?
<intelikey> wonder what package burped this one out?   install-info(/usr/share/info/automake-1.4.info): read < /usr/share/info/automake-1.4.info: No such file or directory
<blacknine> hey people
<intelikey> oh oh ! there are people here !!!   and me with no cloths on....
<intelikey> </bad_joke>
<blacknine> i cant change my screen resolution
<intelikey> !fixrez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixrez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ironfroggy> reboot didnt help. what audio drivers does kaffeine need that its failing to load or where can i get more information about the problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> how do I set lock a package
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't want to update gaim but APT keeps trying to update it
<intelikey> deslect
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: apt-get deslect gaim?
<ironfroggy> im not even able to configure xine from kaffeine because even that gives me the audio driver error.
<intelikey> no dselsct is an app    but i'm not sure it does that
<intelikey> dselect     < iisc
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: i'll do am an lookup
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago dpkg hold packagename    maybe.
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: i think that was it
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago adept should have a feture
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: i looked in adept, i didn't see it
<ironfroggy> how can i configure xine?
<Admiral_Chicago> i know how to do it in synaptic
<intelikey> it still "should" have....
<Dr_willis> use the menus it has. :)
<intelikey> No `START-INFO-DIR-ENTRY' and no `This file documents'.
<intelikey> install-info(/usr/share/info/automake-1.4.info): unable to determine description for `dir' entry - giving up
<ironfroggy> that is, how can i configure it besides the GUI for configuring it (which is broken)
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo aptitude hold gaim
<Admiral_Chicago> no that didn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm whatever i don't need all the other stuff it wants to install
<intelikey> sudo aptitude    then select it and mark it for hold
<intelikey> if you can stand the interface that is aptitude
<Parkotron> Does anyone here have experience ripping DVDs with K3B?
<Dr_willis> yea - ya think there would of been some work done on it
<Dr_willis> I dident even realize k3b could rip dvd/cds
<Dr_willis> i just use it to burn cd/dvds
<Parkotron> It's a new feature in the 1.0 previews. But I can't get it working.
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<intelikey> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Dr_willis>  feature-rich and user-friendly  and cured my dogs prostate problem!
<Admiral_Chicago> done
<Admiral_Chicago> agt aptitude is hard do use
<intelikey> if h2o is on the inside of a fire hydrant,  what is on the out side ?
<intelikey> k9p
<Admiral_Chicago> ha that took a while to get
<intelikey> ;/
<Dr_willis> M00F!
<Dr_willis> Wuuf!
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> !glue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> heh why would i need any of these groups ?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32884/plain/
<intelikey> specally irc ?
<intelikey> i like just having four groups in my /etc/groups file
<Dr_willis> its magic voodoo!
<Dr_willis> touch it and it will go boom!
<intelikey> what's the command to exit a perl script    is it exit ?
<Dr_willis> i think so.. or quit
<intelikey> like a shell script   exit 0    ?
<intelikey> i'll try it.
<Dr_willis> i belive so. :) make a 3 line perl script and see.
<intelikey> i'm adding that to the second line of install-info so it will stop erroring out on a   dpkg-reconfigure -a
<Dr_willis> you leet haxor!
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> lol
<Nuked> ok xubuntu and beryl = ?
<intelikey> i'm not l337 Dr_willis   you know that.
<Dr_willis> Im too sexy for my OS...
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis goes back to watching Anime.
<Dr_willis> 24 min show.. first 4 min are title/intro/summary,   last 3 min are outro/credits...
<Dr_willis> no wonder theres 160+ eps.
<intelikey> hehhe
<seishinbyou> purple cheese rainbow goat.  I mean good afternoon
* Dr_willis fetches the comfy chair
<intelikey> seishinbyou and a grey laxitave to you
<seishinbyou> intelikey: Every time I see the word "grey", I think the elepant from Denmark thing, and how easy it is to avoid that if you know the other country that starts with D
<intelikey> Read error: 387 syntax misspelled
<intelikey> Dr_willis it is exit   but don't ever forget that all perl lines end with ;
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> well most all. :)
<intelikey> i put  exit 0    and it errored out....
<intelikey> exit 0; works
* intelikey wonders why he is even hacking a perl script.  it's so much easer to rm them and link their name to /bin/true
* intelikey fixes all update* scripts that way.....
<intelikey> well update-alternatives and update-rc.d  anyway.
<intelikey> i do think i have one system around here with all scripts removed..... it's a binary or else boxen
<intelikey> ya know i think i do some really wierd things to a linux box......
<Dr_willis> You pervert.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> alt.binary.linux.erotica.fetish
<intelikey> i guess this means it errored out again... chgrp: cannot access `/var/spool/cron/crontabs': No such file or directory
<intelikey> that's almost enough to make me remove dpkg and forget it....
<intelikey> i may just do that.   dpkg -P dpkg ....
<intelikey> err dpkg -P --force-all dpkg
<intelikey> or better yet rm /usr/bin/dpkg /var/lib/dpkg -R
<nickv111> Hey, all. I just installed mythtv and mysql and all on my desktop computer. Everything works, and I can watch TV, record it, and the like. However, I'm trying to set it up so that another computer can watch TV, too, and that's becoming a mess. First of all, mysql -u mythtv -p -h 192.168.1.12 (my backend's IP) doesn't work, though mysql -u mythtv -p -h localhost works on my backend. I uncommented a line in my.cnf that bound it to
<nickv111> 127.0.0.1, restarted the mysql server, and I get the same problem. My remote machine cannot connect to my backend using mysql, so that's my initial problem
<nickv111> Hmm. What happened there. . .
<LeeJunFan> nickv111: when you grant permissions like grant all on mythtv.* to user@'localhost' it will only allow them to come from localhost, you also probably need to grand with user@'192.168.1.12, or just make sure mythtv is set to connect via localhost.
<nickv111> Ah, that worked
<LeeJunFan> nickv111: is a remote machine trying to connect to your mysql database?
<nickv111> LeeJunFan: Thanks
<LeeJunFan> np.
<ken> How do I adjust KDE sounds?
<Dr_willis> the system settings/control panel has a place for it..
<Dr_willis> what ya wanting to 'adjust' ?
<LeeJunFan> ken: system settings, notifications to change sound events.
<ken> LeeJunFan: where is system settings?
<LeeJunFan> ken, in the main kmenu
<ken> duh
<seishinbyou> Noooo, I missed my chance.  Someone got Fedora Linux running on the PS3
<Jucato> oh?
* Jucato wonders what that would mean..
<seishinbyou> Jucato> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZXcuhJkwx4
<Jucato> seishinbyou: that's nice. but aside from saying "wow! FC runs on PS3", what does it all mean?
<seishinbyou> Well, 50,000 yen for a cheap development platform isn't bad
<Jucato> (and how do you do keyboard input?)
<seishinbyou> USB
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> so it's possible to run FC (or probably any Linux distro) on PS3...then what? I just don't understand it.. :(
<seishinbyou> Price of PS3 which can run Linux and act as a cheap development machine is cheaper than buying a PS3 and a separate computer,
<seishinbyou> especially if you just want to do simple tasks
<seishinbyou> Mind you, you are outputting to a TV
<seishinbyou> and not a monitor
<Jucato> ah I see...
<seishinbyou> Plus, you could (in theory) modify the way the PS3 works so you could use it as whatever you want (i.e. custom media center/server)
<seishinbyou> Today I want my PS3 to act as a.... file serve
<Jucato> in theory, but wouldn't Sony have some DRM in place?
<XVampireX> PS3 for the win
<seishinbyou> for Blu-ray, yes, but I can't see that not being circumvented eventually
<seishinbyou> (warning: double negative in previous statement)
<Dr_willis> i read in an artical about the ps3 - that one of the cell oprocessors is for 'os security' whatever that ment,
<seishinbyou> To make sure the PS3 firmware isn't overwritten perhaps, but who says you can't clone that, modify it, and boot it separately as the "Other OS" from the media Xbar
<seishinbyou> But feh, a lot of this is speculation at the moment.  At least it is open to homebrew and other OSs, unlike the PSP attitude
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> :)
<Dr_willis> given sonys history and so on.. I aing getting a ps3 any time soon. :)
<warpzone> Dr_willis: although the thought of dropping ubuntu on one is kinda tempting
<faderhval> morning :)
<warpzone> Dr_willis: just not tempting enough to pay $600 for their DRM'ed crap
<Dr_willis> Yep.. $600 is a nice pc...
<warpzone> and a nicer file server
<faderhval> was wondering if there were a command that lets me see how much data i've transfered in total???
<Dr_willis> i recall some way to get tcp transfer totals...
<XVampireX> Did anyone see DRM? in action?
<warpzone> Googley time!
<warpzone> faderhval: urm, can't see anything off of the bat
<seishinbyou> XVampireX: I had to work on a project involving truly evil DRM (video content "protection").  I'm sure it would be illegal outside Japan
<faderhval> hmm google doesnt help much...:/
<Jucato> I have experienced DRM videos
<XVampireX> seishinbyou: So, how does it work? Licenses to people who can watch it? How does this DRM know who can watch it and who can't?
<warpzone> faderhval: never give up, trust your instincts!
* Dr_willis plays stuff on his pc.. records it with his PVR, and then rips the video back.. :_
<ubd> konnichiwa seishinbyou :O
<faderhval> :) trying to but im not sure what to google for :)
<warpzone> faderhval: ... sorry just played starfox again, I'll check something else
<Dr_willis> Starfox.. hmm for the SNES?
<seishinbyou> XVampireX: It involved WMV videos involving celebrities endorsing products (which included clips from their music videos).  It got even when the program seeked out existing products from competitors
<seishinbyou> ubd> 
<XVampireX> heh
<Jucato> the DRM WMV I have were downloaded from a site that teaches 3D modeling and animation. (kids online, I think)
<thuan_> hi
<DFM> evening
<XVampireX> Anyway, this is a support channel, no? :P
<DFM> anyone know what is up with Frostwire?
<DFM> not connecting?
<warpzone> Dr_Willis: nah 64 emulator
<Dr_willis> warpzone,  heh - wonder if that game will be one ya can play on the Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :)
<ubd> seishinbyou: ??????
<ubd> hmm
<XVampireX> DFM: It's a known issue, look in their forums
<seishinbyou> ubd> You have Japanese fonts installed, and JP support enabled?
<XVampireX> give me a sec I'll dig it
<warpzone> Dr_willis: despite it's intentions, that name still feels akward. How you do invite friends over to play with your Wii?
<jon_> Anyone have any experiance with ndiswrapper?
<DFM> looked earlier this month and couldn't find anything
<DFM> everytime I click their forum link the browser close's
<ubd> i can see japanese, i dont use a jap. font atm i guess
<DFM> thx for the response thow
<XVampireX> DFM:http://www.frostwire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=666
<DFM> thanks
<defrysk> try nicotine
<defrysk> much better and java-free
<ubd> ??????
<ubd> pfft
<defrysk> !info nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 373 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<jon_> Any advice on what kind of wi-fi card I should buy?
<Dr_willis> one with a good return policy. :)
<ubd> ??????
<warpzone> question, btw
<warpzone> I'm hoping to make this box a secure fileserver, accessible from the internet
<warpzone> can anybody reccomend a guide of some sort
<warpzone> or should I just stick to sftp
<Dr_willis> ssh is always a good idea
<Dr_willis> depends on the exact task you are doing with the fileserver.
<warpzone> Dr_willis: just holding files that I can grab whenever and backup with rsync
<warpzone> no websites or anything
<DFM> XVampireX:thanks I got it going
<warpzone> Dr_willis: hmm, what about using hamachi through an SSH tunnel?
<Dr_willis> warpzone,  sounds like ssh may do what you need.
<Dr_willis> ssh tunnles seem to be the Ultimate Tool! :)
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: beats coding your own socket everytime you need some X user access.
<warpzone> lol I just have no idea how to use em. However, I did find a few guides, so I believe it's time to start reading, no?
<unix_infidel> unless you want to volunteer youreslf to create socket programs for us :P
<Dr_willis> well night all....
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone using Konversation?
<ubuntu> i suppose that i am
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu hit ctrl shift A
<Admiral_Chicago> you'll be marked as away, do you get two messages?
<Admiral_Chicago> [00:21]  [Away]  You are now marked as being away.
<Admiral_Chicago> [00:21]  [Away]  You are now marked as being away.
<Admiral_Chicago> like that?
<ubuntu> not that i saw here, nope
<ubuntu> ./away does it though
<Admiral_Chicago> two messages?
<ubuntu> nope just one
<Admiral_Chicago> damn, well i keep getting two
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm
<ubuntu> strange
<Jucato> I normally only get one. Admiral_Chicago, that may be due to lag. I've had it happen to me
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i have 377 ms of lag
<Jucato> specially since freenode has been a bit wacked lately
<Admiral_Chicago> so you say you can get two when you lag heavy?
<ubuntu> none of my shortcuts appear to work though, now that i notice
<Admiral_Chicago> i've always had two
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yes. sometimes even more than two. but only when lagging
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: hmm i'm considering filing a bug, good idea or bad?
<Jucato> if it can be reproduced consistently by others, then it's a good idea
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: did restarting help?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no but konversation crashed
<Jucato> ouch
<Admiral_Chicago> 17 ms no repeat
<Jucato> so no more repeating /away messages?
<Admiral_Chicago> no i'm under 148ms and it's not repeating
<dan14> hello all
<dan14> has anyone had any luck getting wireless to work in edgy?
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Admiral_Chicago> that might be a good first step dan14
<dan14> i have definately tried that
<dan14> i have a problem installing the intel drivers
<Admiral_Chicago> did you try ndiswrapper?
<dan14> i am running ipw1394 intel
<dan14> no, will that work with intel?
<Admiral_Chicago> dan14: it takes a windows driver and makes it work in linux
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure exactly your model
<dan14> my exact model is intel pw3495
<dan14> ipw
<dan14> i have read the linux-on-laptops tutorial as well, with not luck either
<dan14> brb, going to do a restart, it may work
<ubuntu> could anyone reccomend a guide for setting up dual boot? or should i be fine with the one in the distroguide?
<pradalover> ubuntu.....
<Jucato> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<ubuntu> thank you sir
<pradalover> google using video
<pradalover> there is a full video on it
<nyt> helo
<ubuntu> sounds good
<nyt> i have a question
<pradalover> http://video.google.com/videosearch?hl=en&hs=WU2&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&sa=N&resnum=0&q=dual%20boot&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&tab=wv
<nyt> what will i use
<nyt> what o will i do, i have a file from microsoft access
<nyt> and i want it to open in openoffice
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask > ubuntu
<Healot> nyt: you can open it by creating a OO database; need to connect via OBDC though...
<nyt> obdc ? can you explain it to me
<ubuntu> ummm, i think you missed your target with that !ask thing
<Admiral_Chicago> opps sorry
<ubuntu> np
<Admiral_Chicago> ubuntu you should do a /nick newnickname
<ubuntu> .nick iamdas
<Admiral_Chicago> cool, more distinct
<nyt> :(
<nyt> a prompt said a driver is probably defective:(
<nyt> :(
<Ayabara> what's a good editor for writing C code in kubuntu? all I have installed is emacs.
<flaccid> kate
<Jucato> kate, kdevelop, nano, vim(-tiny).take your pick :)
<Ayabara> flaccid, is it possible to get tags in kate?
<flaccid> what do you mean?
<flaccid> syntax highlight?
* seishinbyou would say bluefish, but would probably get shunned
<seishinbyou> vim highlights too, doesn't it
<Jucato> I thought bluefish was a web page editor?
<pradalover> can someone help me with installing Apache using Ubuntu
<Ayabara> flaccid, no. tags for navigating in c code. go-to-function and complete-symbol and things like that
<Ayabara> I use xrefactory in emacs for that purpose
<flaccid> sorry don't know about that
<flaccid> !apache > pradalover
<Ayabara> Jucato, kate and kdevelop seems most to my taste of the ones you mentioned
<Ayabara> (what a sentence..)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> kdevelop is really meant to be an IDE, and might have what you're looking for. Kate is an advanced text editor, but still just a text editor. (It doesn't have tag completion, afaik)
<Ayabara> ok. I'll give kdevelop a try.
<flaccid> doesn't kdevelop use kate?
<Jucato> probably the Kate kpart? but there would still be some features that KDevelop has that Kate wouldn't have, right?
<flaccid> i think so
<nyt> brb
<flaccid> problem is that kdevelop doesn't have a much needed feature
<flaccid> but kate has it
<Jucato> what?
<flaccid> open in current instance
<flaccid> i dislike having a 76 kdevelop windows open
<Jucato> oh.
<flaccid> only reason why i don't use it
<Jucato> on the other hand, I don't like that in Kate. sometimes I want to open a new window for a different session/instance.is that possible in Kate?
<flaccid> yes it is
<flaccid> take out the -U switch or -u or whatever it was
<flaccid> thats what kdevelop doesn't support
<teledyn_> my head is going to explode.  why does opening a doc via kfm open it in an existing kate frame?
<Jucato> flaccid:
<Jucato> err. % U
<flaccid> thats it
<teledyn_> i found it.  edited the mime type setting
<flaccid> probably the , teledyn_
<teledyn_> it had -use option set
<flaccid> ah ok
<Jucato> flaccid: kdevelop doesn't have a % U (no space in between) feature? aren't the % values supposed to be KDE-wide?
<teledyn_> kate %U  is the correct setting for kate
<flaccid> dunno Jucato. the developers told me the feature won't be out until next major release of kdevelop
<Jucato> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: 250+ i thinx
<Jucato> huh?
<Admiral_Chicago> lag was 442ws
<Admiral_Chicago> i got two away messages
<Jucato> ah
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: will you confirm this happens when i put the bug in?
<Jucato> that it happens when the server is lagging? are you sure that it's a konversation bug though?
<Admiral_Chicago> it never happened to me on xchat
<Jucato> ah. would be good if you asked in #konversation, too
<kraut> moin
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I commented on the bug, but didn't set it to Confirmed yet
<Admiral_Chicago> okay that's fine
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks a lot
<kamui> how do I modify my systemwide PATH?  it seems that content put in /etc/bash.bashrc doesn't have any impact on apps run inside of a gdm session
<Admiral_Chicago> kamui: i think it's ~/.profile but i'm not even sure
<kamui> Admiral_Chicago: I don't think that has any impact until a login at the shell executes
<kamui> thats why my global bashrc doesn't work either
<kamui> I mean, there must be a way since /usr/bin is accessible, I just need to find out how that path is executable and add my custom sdk dir to that same path statement
<Admiral_Chicago> i've only edited my ~/.profile once but somone guided me so I don't know
<Malandrovjs> Hallo
<Malandrovjs> Hoi
<Malandrovjs> e
<Malandrovjs> g
<Admiral_Chicago> Hello Malandrovjs
<Malandrovjs> Hello Admiral_chicago
<Malandrovjs> how Hare you <Amiral_Chicago>?
<stephan> my mouse focus here is brocken, to activate a windown, i must always click the title bar, when i click into the window, the window doesn"t get the focus
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm well
<Admiral_Chicago> stephan: check your windows behavior
<avatar> hi there. yesterday I updated to edgy - and now my system sounds in kde did not work anymore (startup, shutdown, notify, ...). But I have sound while playing music files (mp3/ogg) or videos. any hint where to search for the problem?
<elementone> anybody mind helping a fellow kubuntunian out?
<Admiral_Chicago> elementone: i can try
<elementone> Admiral_Chicago: im having some problems with my install
<Admiral_Chicago> elementone: whats the problem?
<elementone> Admiral_Chicago: using the iso image from the site.. i burned a copy of kubuntu with nero.. it loads (im using it right now) but when i try to install, i goes thru the language, keyboard setting and when it asks what kind of partitioning i would like to use, it goes into some kind of loop,
<unix_infidel> elementone: first things first, did you do an md5sum of the iso image file?
<Admiral_Chicago> what do you want the partiton to do
<elementone> i would like to rezise my partition
<stephan> Admiral_Chicago: checked it several times, everything right
<elementone> i did a cdrom file check.. it came out ok
<stephan> rebooted, nothing, switched somthing off and on again and it seem to work!!!
<Malandrovjs> Hallo, why I can`t find information about sound card installation?
<elementone> Admiral_Chicago: any ideas?
<Admiral_Chicago> elementone: what do you want to do with the partitoning?
<Admiral_Chicago> stephan: hmm i'm not sure how to help you then?
<_4strO> yop yop
<elementone> Admiral_Chicago: i would like to use the free space on the existing partition and install kubuntu there.
<unix_infidel> elementone: the windows partition is taking up the entire disk?
<elementone> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<elementone> or unix_infidel
<elementone> :)
<unix_infidel> elementone: did you defrag the drive first?
<Admiral_Chicago> elementone: the option is...use largest existing free space
<elementone> unix_infidel: no i dint
<unix_infidel> elementone: stop!
<elementone> Admiral_Chicago: its about 13 gigs
<unix_infidel> before doing anything else, exit all programs (dont apply any changes!) and boot into windows.
<Malandrovjs> <Admiral_Chicago> Do you know how can I install my sound card on kubuntu?
<elementone> unix_infidel: ok..
<unix_infidel> defrag your windows partition. REMEMBER i'm on the assumtion that this windows partition is taking up the entire disk.
<unix_infidel> and that's the ONLY partition on the 13GB disk.
<elementone> its a 260 gig hd
<elementone> with about 15gb of free space
<Admiral_Chicago> Malandrovjs: what kind of soundcard do you have/
<elementone> windows IS the only partition
<Malandrovjs> because I can`t find on kubuntu documentation, there is only about graphics driver
<unix_infidel> elementone: ok, so how big do you want the linux partition(s) to be?
<Admiral_Chicago> elementone: defrag is a good idea
<elementone> all together swap and all about 10g
<elementone> unix_infidel: can i do it from here? (kubuntu from cdrom)
<unix_infidel> elementone: i'd recommend 15-20 but 10GB will be just fine.
<Malandrovjs> I have onboard soundcard on Dell Optiplex G1
<XVampireX> defrag is always a good idea, since microsoft is so bad at developing file systems
<XVampireX> or at developing anything good
<Admiral_Chicago> Mal
<Admiral_Chicago> Malandrovjs: it's not installed?
<Malandrovjs> no,
<Admiral_Chicago> how do you know it's not?
<elementone> unix_infidel: i can free up some more space, its just some vids and m
<elementone> p3s
<unix_infidel> elementone: well, there is risk in resizing your windows partition down to a specific size so....
<unix_infidel> here's the order of operations for you (this might take a second)
<elementone> ok
<elementone> unix_infidel: thanks
<Malandrovjs> <Admiral_Chicago> It is not installed
<unix_infidel> 1)BACKUP YOUR DATA!! (i cant stress that enough) 2) defragment and re-defragment 2x-3x times your windows partition 3)decide if you want to take the risk of resizign your windows partition ( you may lose data!) after deciding go a head and resize using the install cd and an application called qtparted.
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i understand that, but my question is how do you know its not installed
<unix_infidel> then come back here and ask questions about partition schemes and sizes.
<Malandrovjs> <Admiral_Chicago>It is onboard soundcard, Crysta WDM Audio-codec  on dell optiplex G1 its not installed
<elementone> ok
<elementone> unix
<elementone> unix_infidel: thanks a lot
<elementone> unix_infidel: i shoukd be back in the morning .. it will take a while lol
<unix_infidel> np, back up your stuff man.  I cant tell you how many people who get paid 6 figures to manage linux systems cry when they fail to backup.
<unix_infidel> i mean literally, tears and broken raid arrays.
<elementone> haha
<elementone> i wil..
<elementone> im mostly concerned about photos
<elementone> mp3s and movies and all that i can get them again..
<elementone> and i have most of the installers
<elementone> i think ... :-S
<elementone> anyway
<elementone> thanks alot unix_infidel
<Malandrovjs> <Admiral_Chicago>when I try to play a audio CD I don`t hear nathing
<Admiral_Chicago> Malandrovjs: what kind of CD is it?
<Admiral_Chicago> is it a fresh install? what are you using to play the CD?
<Malandrovjs> <Admiral_Chicago>I`m using kaffeine player
<Admiral_Chicago> is the CD an audio CD, it is an MP3 Cd
<Malandrovjs> <Admiral_Chicago>It is audio Cd
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, try using amarok to play the Cd first
<Malandrovjs> Ok
<Malandrovjs> <Admiral_Chicago>I get this Error in Amarok ---> xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers
<Admiral_Chicago> Malandrovjs: wait a few minutes, amarok does that to me sometimes
<Malandrovjs> ok
<peanutb> anyone know why canonical is only shipping LTS cds?
<Jucato> because it is LTS (Long Term Support), which means it's the main supported release for a long time (3-5 years)
<peanutb> is there a way i can get the artwork to make my own cds?
<Jucato> The wallpaper is here: http://art.ubuntu.com/main.php?g2_itemId=70
<Malandrovjs> Admiral_Chicago---. Nothing
<Admiral_Chicago> Malandrovjs: hmm, that's really odd
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: can you try to help Malandrovjs
<Malandrovjs> Admiral_Chicago---- With KDE Daemon its plays but no sound coming out
<ermak> does anyone use opera in kubuntu? can you test site http://series60.ru? when I browse this site everything lags and sometimes freeze....
<Admiral_Chicago> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Admiral_Chicago> tryy those links
<Malandrovjs> Ok
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: Malandrovjs is having problems with sound, maybe you can help him/her. i have to go
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: what's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<Malandrovjs> <crimsun> I don`t know, how can I see asoundconf list? I`m a newbe Man on Linux system
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: type that command (which is in quotes) in a Konsole
<crimsun> then tell me the output
<Malandrovjs> Ok
<Malandrovjs> <crimsun> there is no outpout
<Malandrovjs> output
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: ok. What type of sound card is it?
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: alternately, how old is the computer, and who makes it, and what model is it?
<Malandrovjs> it is Onboard soundcard on Dell optiplex G1 p 2
<crimsun> ah
<canllaith> Hi there! I was wondering if someone could do me a favour and tell me if they have a 'Go' menu in their konqueror under Kubuntu edgy ? :)
<Jucato> no
<canllaith> Bother. Ok, thanks.
<Jucato> Go and Window menu are disabled/hidden by default in Kubuntu
<canllaith> *sigh* ok, thanks :)
<Jucato> canllaith: you can restore them if you want
<canllaith> Nah, I don't use kubuntu, I'm just trying to write some 'generic' instructions that will work on most distributions and kubuntus 'usability improvements' tend to throw a spanner in the works.
* Jucato hasn't found any need for those two menus anyway...
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: in a Konsole, please use ``sudo modprobe snd-cs4232''
<canllaith> Go -> Network Folders is one way of getting to the remote:/ kioslave. Not all distros put the system button on the panel like kubuntu does (which is probably a friendlier way of getting there)
<Malandrovjs> <crimsun>is Dell Optiplex G1 onboard soundcard Crystal WDM Audio-codec
<canllaith> Ah well, thanks for the confirmation Jucato. I recently had a kubuntu user file a bug against KDE documentation over that 'go' menu so I suspected that it was disabled.
<Jucato> probably. but are the entries under the Go menu consistent in all distros?also, there's the navigation panel (visible in file browser mode), which is also a friendlier way of getting there
<canllaith>  I have no idea about 'all distros'. I use the unmodified sources pulled from KDE 3.5 branch, so goodness knows.
<canllaith> Kubuntu is so popular though, I need to make sure I'm taking into account their changes for what I'm writing here.
<Malandrovjs> <crimsun>output, FATAL: Error inserting snd-cs4232 (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4232.ko): No such device
<Lynoure> Is there a DVD ripper that does not make iso automatically (k9copy seems to, at least on Dapper) or a player that can play dvd isos?
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: use ``sudo modprobe snd-cs4236''
<Malandrovjs> yes I did it
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: you just executed the above command?
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: note that I gave you a different command
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: an ending _6_ versus _2_
<Malandrovjs> I have to do sudo an ending_6_versus_2?
<crimsun> no
<mats_> hehe
<crimsun> ``sudo modprobe snd-cs4236''
<Malandrovjs> I did the other one
<Malandrovjs> <crimsun> I did this one sudo modprobe snd-cs4236
<Malandrovjs> there is no output
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: excellent
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: what's the output now from ``asoundconf list''?
<Malandrovjs> Name of available sound cards: cs42366b
<Malandrovjs> <crimsun>Names of available sound cards: CS4236B
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: brilliant :)
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: now this in a Konsole:  ``echo snd-cs4236 |sudo tee -a /etc/modules''
<Malandrovjs> <crimsun> i did but no output
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: it should have echoed "snd-cs4236" back
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: what's the output from ``tail -1 /etc/modules'' ?
<Malandrovjs> >crimsun< the output from tail -1 /etc/modules is snd-cs4236
<crimsun> great.
<crimsun> Malandrovjs: now log out of KDE and back in
<Malandrovjs> Ok,
<malandrovjs> crimsun----- its working
<crimsun> yes, I know
<malandrovjs> thanks man
<crimsun> np
<malandrovjs> How do you know?
<crimsun> because I handle alsa for *buntu.
<Jucato> :)
<crimsun> and now, I'm going to bed.
<malandrovjs> Ok, where can find a good book to learn how to works with kubuntu or linux?
<harmental> how can i add a folder into PATH?
<mats> mkdir ?
<harmental> i mean in the list of search paths...
<harmental> quick questions regarding scripts:
<harmental> which file extension to use?
<harmental> (if any)
<harmental> how to run a script thats already in the PATH?
<Admiral_Chicago> malandrovjs: http://www.phptr.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0132435942&rl=1 like this one?
<malandrovjs> <Admiral_chicago> Thank man,
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm glad your problem got fixed
<malandrovjs> >Admiral_Chicago< I will try to look for in HOlland, becouse I`m live here
<Admiral_Chicago> i've seen more and more books in stores about Ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> malandrovjs: i like in Chicago, i'm just an amnesiac
<Admiral_Chicago> brb going to swtich chat clients i think
<malandrovjs> OK
<malandrovjs> I want to learn more about kubuntu, or linux
<seaLne> can anyone think of what might cause after an upgrade to feisty for my machine not to be able to find the vm root partition and therefore not boot?
<seaLne> lvm root
<malandrovjs> I think I`ll never go back to Windows system
<matevz> I'm missing update-menus on my kubuntu edgy
<matevz> I need this to make a .deb package for menu icon, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> seaLne: #ubuntu+1for foeisty support
<KomiaPoika> what package can i install to have gftp installed with ssl support?
<icheyne> malandrovjs, this one is not Kubuntu specific, but I found it very useful and it's free. "Introduction to Linux - A Hands on Guide" (http://tldp.org/guides.html)
<vyoman> is anybody  using this DVD burner: Philips SPD3000CC Dual layer External Portable DVD Rewriter
<vyoman> does it work with kubuntu, are you happy with it?
<malandrovjs> Thank<icheyne>
<icheyne> malandrovjs, pleasure :)
<malandrovjs> <icheyne>Do you know what I can do with this outpup:Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<malandrovjs> I was trying to play a avi movie on Totem
<malandrovjs> Totem Movie Player
<icheyne> malandrovjs, yes go to www.ubuntuguide.org and install all the codecs
<icheyne> I'll find you a link
<icheyne> hang on
<malandrovjs> OK\
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone want to show me around irssi?
<icheyne> malandrovjs, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<icheyne> !xvid | malandrovjs
<ubotu> malandrovjs: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Arepie> hello... after i install beryl.. and add a startup "beryl-manager" i can't login to X.. what should i do?
<icheyne> Arepie, maybe try #ubuntu-xgl ?
<Arepie> anybody home?
<guglielf> only root
<ypsila> ach du schande, was geht denn hier ab
<Admiral_Chicago> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ypsila> I want a bot for #kubuntu-de
<Admiral_Chicago> ypsila: like ubotu?
<ypsila> yes
<ypsila> and some more things
<Admiral_Chicago> #ubuntu-bots is the place for you
<ypsila> Admiral_Chicago: it is not a decision of only one person
<Admiral_Chicago> ypsila: what do you mean?
<ypsila> I mean that until today there are no bots allowed, and since several weeks we discuss about it, but the meeting of the deciding people did not take place
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm that's unfortunet, but i really have nothing to do with bots
<ypsila> me not either, but it would be a nice thing for beginners
<pont> Random question, Anyone have Korganizer syncing with Google Cal
<kay> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Admiral_Chicago> ypsila: i agree, i'm just not sure how to help you
<kay> do anyone knows if there is a php chat?
<Admiral_Chicago> i keep ubotu in a PM so I don't flood the channel, the bot is great
<Admiral_Chicago> kay i think the command in /list
<Admiral_Chicago> there has to be one
<ypsila> kay: did you search for it?
<kay> ypsila: i dont search for it i ask here now
<icheyne> pont, no but it would be cool if I could do that. I might give it a go tonight...
<ypsila> kay: then go on asking, if it is too difficult for you to type to words into a google-search :-D
<kay> ypsila: hm ... sure you right
<Bubba_Gump> My Amarok won't play flac
<Bubba_Gump> any suggestions?
<Emess> got the flac codec?
<ypsila> no there is no php chat! nowhere!
<kay> ypsila: you kidding?
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: where does it show if i've got the flac codec?
<^itch> hello ppl
<Bubba_Gump> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* ypsila is never kidding
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: your in kubuntu yes? just open adept and type in flac and it will tell you if its there or not
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: k :)
<kay> ypsila: hm... thx#
<^itch> can anyone recomend me a software capturing imagages from my webcam, and broadcasting them ?
<ypsila> it is absolutely unbelievable that there should be people writing about php
<kay> ypsila: you are right
<Emess> ^itch: google
<ypsila> sag ich doch
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: i have libflac++5c2, libflac7, liboogflac3 installed
<kay> ypsila: nett
<^itch> Emess , so far i`ve tryed camorama and camsteam. But i din`t liked any of them.
<pont> icheyne: Wicked, If you get it going.. Give me a yell :P
<icheyne> pont, will do
<KomiaPoika> how do you turn off turning word reds when they don't match dictionnary in konqueror ??
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: try playing them in another progranm to see if its just amaork
<Bubba_Gump> ok :)
<Emess> ^itch: isnt there a progrma in kubuntu that comes in teh default install that does it?
<^itch> Emess : dunno. whitch one is it ?
<Emess> ^itch: not sure, but it'd be under kmenu --> graphics
<Jucato> digikam?
<Emess> have you tried setitng the webcam up as a camera?
<Emess> Jucato: no, he wants to broadcast
<Jucato> ah
<ypsila> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<jihi> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<^itch> Emess : no. But i`ve just set it up as a scanner and opend it with kooka ;)
<ypsila> :-D moin jihi
<ypsila> !php
<jihi> hi ypsila ^^
<ypsila> nicht verkehrt, oder?
<jihi> ja, das ist gut
<ypsila> emacs!
<jihi> besonders wenn man auch begriffe hinzufgenkann
<ypsila> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<ypsila> und raus
<icheyne> !botabuse | ypsila
<ubotu> ypsila: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: doesn't play in Kaffeine
<tackat> Hi
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: the flac, that is :)
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: then its a codec problem
<Bubba_Gump> yeah
<Bubba_Gump> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tackat> any idea why my Centrino Duo doesn't go beyond 1000 MHz on Kubuntu no matter how intensive job's I'm processing? :)
<ypsila> icheyne: it was only to demonstrate the bot, we would like to have one too in our channel #kubuntu-de
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: try removing the flac packages and then installing them again, but install with commadn line so you can check they are being setup properly
<tackat> (should have 1667 MHz)
<fkling> hi, ive got a question about amule (in ubuntu): my kad is firewalled, but I conifgured my rooter right (I think) and flashed iptables... e2dk works (high ID)- any ideas what could be wrong?
<fkling> and kad turns off after some minutes
<MrMee> hi, umm... can anybody help me out? you see, i'm tryin to remove a rogue dll on a windows partition with this kubuntu live cd, but it tells me it can't view the drive can't find /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab
<pont> mrmee, sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt
<pont> then look in /mnt for the file
<MrMee> cool. thanks ^__^
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: all insalled :)
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: test it now?
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: clsoe amaroK completely first, to make sure it loads new codecs
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: :(
<visik7> anyone using inotify ?
<MrMee> hmmm.... now it's denying me permission. how do i open konqueror as root?
<Jucato> it's not a good idea to do anything that involves writing (that includes deleting) on NTFS partitions
<malandrvjs> I try to use this command: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lis and I get this output:sudo: gedit: command not found
<malandrvjs> What can be the problem?
<Emess> malandrvjs: you on kubuntu? it doesnt have gedit
<Jucato> kate
<Jucato> replace gedit with kate
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: whats teh actual error in amaroK?
<Bubba_Gump> there is none
<Jucato> gedit = GNOME text editor, kate = KDE text editor
<malandrvjs> yes I`m on kubuntu
<KomiaPoika> how do you turn off turning word reds when they don't match dictionnary in konqueror ??
<Bubba_Gump> it skips over the files (flac) until playlist finished
<Emess> Jucato: kate is graphic tho, sudo would need to be kdesu wouldnt it?
<icheyne> !kdesu | MrMee
<ubotu> MrMee: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Jucato> er yeah. didn't notice that :)
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: does it play non-flac files?
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: yes
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: cd and mp3
<Jucato> malandrvjs: use kdesu kate instead of sudo gedit
<malandrvjs> ok
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: int eh lover left corner of amarok, does it tell you the error for flac?
<Emess> *lower
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: no
<alex1981> hi guys
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: normally an error shows a box with an 'i', this time the box does not appear
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: not really sure then, it sounds like amaroK cant read where flac is, tried converting or do you need lossless?
<MrMee> soooo, i type kdesu konqueror in the konsole? cuz when i do that, it tells me "kdesu: cannot connect to x server"
<Emess> MrMee: are you in X?
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: yes for these tracks i would like to have lossless
<MrMee> i'm a linux newbie, so i unfortunately don't know :\
<Emess> Bubba_Gump: then im not sure, could be an Edgy problem, I can't open Kaffeine at all
<Emess> MrMee: is it all commandline or do you have a desktop and that?
<MrMee> desktop
<Jucato> MrMee: try Alt+F2, kdesu konqueror. but again, it's not advisable to write/delete on NTFS, specially Windows partitions/drives
<MrMee> even to delete one little file?
<Jucato> it may, or may not mess up the filesystem. proceed at your own risk (although it may not produce any problems)
<MrMee> okay. gotcha. thanks
<Emess> MrMee: where is the file located just try sudo rm /mnt/fiellocation/filename.dll
<Emess> where is it and il give you the full command
<MrMee> WINDOWS/system32/dclpui.dll
<[GuS] > bonjour...
<Emess> ok, sudo rm /mnt/WINDOWS/system32/dclpui.dll
<malandrvjs> <Emess> With kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.li I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32911/ is that normal?
<icheyne> yes I get that
<icheyne> it's not good, but I get it :(
<icheyne> malandrvjs, it might be something to do with your xorg.conf
<icheyne> I have not been able to fix it
<Emess> o.O
<Emess> X error
<Emess> why are you editing like that anyway? you can edit your sources in adept by going adept --> manage repositories
<Jucato> it's normal
<MrMee> cannot remove read-only file system
<Jucato> those X error messages are normal
<Emess> MrMee: thought so, linux doesnt like writing to NTFS
<Emess> MrMee: if you jsut want to delete the file why not jsut login to windows in safe mode with command and then delete it that way?
<MrMee> file's bein held on to. even when i try to get it released with process explorer, it complains.
<Jucato> or use your Windows CD and go to recovery mode
<MrMee> my only other option is to remove the file via the command prompt by unregistering it first, but i forgot how to do that
<Jucato> MrMee: it complains even in safe mode?
<Emess> commandline delete wont worry about that and jsut do it anyway
<malandrvjs> <Emess>can you see it again? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32912/
<MrMee> yyyyup. even in safe mode :(
<Emess> MrMee: get your windows cd and use Recovery mode
<MrMee> that i'll try. didn't think o' that.
<MrMee> thanks
<pont> MrMee: that or get a dos boot disk that can read NTFS, a couple around
<malandrvjs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32912/ is that normal?
<Emess> malandrvjs: what are you actually trying to do?
<malandrvjs> install skype
<Emess> ah, then what are you needing root konqueror for?
<Emess> just go to skype's debian page, add the repo, and sudo apt-get install skype
<XVampireX> sudo apt-get remove --purge skype #for being so outdated
<Emess> http://skype.com/download/skype/linux/repositories.html
<Jucato> just be careful in adding extra repositories. It may or may not make it harder to update/upgrade later on.
<XVampireX> People who use WoW with Cedega get banned
<Jucato> (it may or may not also make it harder to install some apps... YMMV)
<XVampireX> It proves that there is hate towards Linux
<Emess> Jucato: the only error iv seen liek that was with the beerorkid repo killing the upgrade rom dapper to edgy
<Bubba_Gump> Emess: i've purge my flac and installed afresh and amarok still plays only mp3s
<Jucato> Emess: some problems with the edgy upgrade were also caused by non-official repos, even the ones for beryl/compiz
<ohmbr> hi, how do i get a service to run at startup on ububtu?
<largo24> br has joined #kubuntu
<largo24> <o
<largo24> oops
<largo24> ohmbr, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<ohmbr> largo24:  kubuntu
<largo24> from the program menu click system settings > advanced > system services
<ohmbr> largo24: tks...
<largo24> yw
<pont> how do i go about browsing smb shares in kubuntu
<Tm_T> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<pont> thinking more so in konqueror
<Jucato> smb:/
<pont> Jucato: cheers
<Jucato> :)
* Bubba_Gump bashes his linux box with a bosh
<Bubba_Gump> i uninstalled xine which also for some reason uninstalled open office??
<sheft> Hi, how do I install realplayer?
<drbreen> don't do it
<drbreen> realplayer is shit
<Bubba_Gump> but sheft wants to install it
<drbreen> okay: sheft: do you know how to change repositories ?
<drbreen> cheft: did you enable universe ?
<sheft> hmm, how do I do that? i want to install it so it works with my firefox.
<Jucato> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in any distro I know
<Jucato> O.o
<gnomefreak> wait a min
<gnomefreak> i uploade da deb for it lastweek
<largo24> sheft, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<gnomefreak> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods has a realplayer deb
<Jucato> gnomefreak: do you know when edgy-commercial will be available? if it ever will
<gnomefreak> not sure it will be
<Jucato> :(
<gnomefreak> i havent heard. thats why im uploading my .dbes for packages you cant get  :)
<Jucato> so what are the alternative ways to get Opera and RealPlayer?
<gnomefreak> s/.dbes/debs
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i just gave you the link to realplayer 10 for edgy
<gnomefreak> and feisty it works on atm
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> thanks for that :)
<Jucato> although... Kaffeine reads .rm and .rmvb just fine...
<gnomefreak> give me a few days i have to work out a password issue on my DB and i will upload opera and other .debs i have
<ka_1900> i have a question .!
<gnomefreak> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<Bubba_Gump> ka_1900: ?
<ka_1900> my laptop (hp dv4394) after installing kubunto on it
<Bubba_Gump> yeah?
<ka_1900> when i use ctrl+alt +f1 to go to the shell ,. the screen goes scrambled and nothing usefull appears
<ka_1900> no prompt or smthing ,.
<ka_1900> but the gui is working fine
<Bubba_Gump> no grub?
<ka_1900> no no ,. it is not about grub
<ka_1900> it is when im on kde .. and switches by ctrl+alt +f1 ,. the shell is not appearing ,.
<Bubba_Gump> need you have shell only?
<ka_1900> although the console is working fine under KDE
<Bubba_Gump> can you use konsole?
<Bubba_Gump> ah
<Bubba_Gump> i have the same problem
<Bubba_Gump> which version are you running, breezy dapper edgy ?
<ka_1900> edgy
<ScarFreewill> how do i update my ati drivers?
<Bubba_Gump> !ati
<ScarFreewill> ati!
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ScarFreewill> :P
<Bubba_Gump> ka_1900: seems a fair few things have yet to work right in edgy
<Bubba_Gump> ka_1900: on this one i don't know
<Bubba_Gump> anyone know ?
<ka_1900> so u recommend me to go try dapper ?
<mc__> ka_1900: that is a known nvidia bug afaik
<ka_1900> no my vga card is ATI
<mc__> ka_1900: have you tried installing the latest drivers?
<ka_1900> mc__ ,. yup
<ka_1900> but no progress
<ScarFreewill> i have dapper and the latest is 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-1 (ati driver) do i need to upgrade to edgy if i want new drivers?
<ScarFreewill> 8.28.8 is out on edgy
<ka_1900> ok guys ,. thanks for ur interest
<ScarFreewill> i have dapper and the latest is 7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-1 (ati driver) do i need to upgrade to edgy if i want new drivers? 8.28.8 is out on edgy?
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: yes unles syou manully install them from the ati site
<ScarFreewill> gomefreak where can i find a how to for that? its big file hey like 50mb?
<gnomefreak> !ati | ScarFreewill
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> !test
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ScarFreewill> wheres the bot? lol
<gnomefreak> im asking right now
<Jucato> lagging?
<gnomefreak> hes not working in any channel atm that i can see
<ScarFreewill> maybe i broke it when it typed ati! and not !ati
<Jucato> nah, he's not that sensitive
<gnomefreak> seems both bots are dead
<gnomefreak> ati! doesnt do anything
<ScarFreewill> ok
<gnomefreak> i informed Sevea^s of it. ill stick around for an answer
<Jucato> lol @ the attempt not to "notify" Sevea^s :P
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<hyper_ch> :(
<Jucato> bots are down
<Jucato> they seem to be taking a break
<hyper_ch> I need my nvidia to work :(
<mc__> hyper_ch: tell us your problem
<Jucato> some people can do better than bots :P
<hyper_ch> mc__: well, got a nvidia geforce2 GTS/Pro and installed the nvidia legacy driver but seems not to work properly... glxinfo returns errors
<hyper_ch> glxgears produces errors
<hyper_ch> however the nvidia boot-up image appears
<hyper_ch> <-- running edgy
<gnomefreak> hyper_ch: than it works
<woodefec> hi
<ScarFreewill> hyper_ch, i loved my geforce2 :) it rocked
<ScarFreewill> hi
<gnomefreak> hyper_ch: where does it stop working? kdm? or after login
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:~$ glxgears
<hyper_ch> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<hyper_ch> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:~$
<mc__> hyper_ch: show us your xorg.conf
<Jucato> pastebin please
<Jucato> hyper_ch: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ <-- use that to show your xorg.conf
<mc__> hyper_ch: do you have a line Load "glx" ind your Module Section?
<hyper_ch> mc__: http://www.roleplayer.org/xorg.conf
<Jucato> wow. his own pastebin?  :P
<hyper_ch> not pastebin
<hyper_ch> scp upload to my server
<flo_> Hi! Is there a way to make konqueror sort these items (folder 1,folder 2, folder 10) in this order (folder 1,folder 2, folder 10) instead of (folder 1, folder 10, folder 2) ?
* hyper_ch likes debian as server
<Jucato> ah nice hehehe :)
* hyper_ch loves *buntu as desktop
<Jucato> flo_: folder 01, folder 02, folder 03, ... folder 10
<hyper_ch> mc__: the load glx is in the module section
<flo_> Jucato: Yes but i often read remote folders that i cannot edit. so i was looking for a different solution
<Jucato> unfortunately, I don't know of any other solution :(
<hyper_ch> why does:  glxinfo > glxinfo.txt    not work?
<arriesp> ola
<hyper_ch> Jucato / mc__ :found anything?
<mc__> hyper_ch: btw:the difference between debian and ubuntu isnt that big
<mc__> hyper_ch: its nearly the same
<ypsila> hyper_ch: dancing on different tables ;-)
<Jucato> hyper_ch: nope :(
<hyper_ch> mc__: yes but I think to operate a server a pure stable debian is better :)
<hyper_ch> ypsila: hi honey
<mc__> hyper_ch: it is,i use also debian for my server
<mc__> hyper_ch: pastes us your xorg log please
<mc__> hyper_ch:  its located in  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hyper_ch> mc__: http://www.roleplayer.org/Xorg.0.log
<Jucato> bots are back :)
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ScarFreewill> colo
<hyper_ch> !nvidia
<ScarFreewill> uhm about that...
<hyper_ch> !nVidia
<mc__> hyper_ch: the bot is down
<Jucato> hm.. still warming up
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<hyper_ch> <-- sometimes a bit impatient :)
<ScarFreewill> !ati | ScarFreewill
<ubotu> ping: network unreachable
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mc__> hyper_ch: i think you didt not install you driver correctly
<hyper_ch> mc__: hmmm, start over from scratch?
<ubotu> ScarFreewill: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mc__> hyper_ch: it seams like its still loading the glx module from the nv driver
<hyper_ch> mc__: how did you see that? the nvidia-glx mod is not installed
<ypsila> mc__: warum unterhaltet ihr euch nicht auf #kubuntu-de? ;-)
<malandrvjs> how can copy something to mounted windows partition?
<instructor> What file system
<malandrvjs> ntfs
<instructor> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<instructor> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<mc__> ypsila: is usner englisch so schlecht? ^^
<malandrvjs> and to copy something to mounted partition?
<instructor> malandrvjs: Second link
<malandrvjs> but there is not documentation for kubuntu? becouse I was trying alot of thing from ubuntu documentation on kubuntu and some of them are diferent
<ypsila> mc__: not at all, but some things will work better in your motherlanguage, and those who do not understand englisch get a little help too ;-)
<ubuntu> linux boot partition can be logical partition?I can boot from logical partition.
<visik7> ubuntu: yes you can
<ubuntu> can I test grub install ok?
<instructor> malandrvjs: Where are they different?
<yeti> any native english speakers in here :) ? i'd like to know what "on the night of 6 Dec" means - does it mean the night from 6-7 Dec or the night from 5-6 Dec?
<mc__> yeti: the night form 6-7
<Tm_T> yeti: I'm not native but I think it's 6-7
<Tm_T> Hmh, I'm too old for this.
<ypsila> yeti: Nikolaus!
<mnoir> on the night of xx means the night that starts (darkness) on xxx
<mnoir> xx=xxx
<instructor> yeti: 6-7
<scott> In Kubuntu Dapper, I want to allow another user (my daughter) to mount/unmount and otherwise have access to a USB flash drive. Which group do I need to add her to?
<_abbenormal> where can i find a daily cd iso with the newest kernel on it like 2.6.19-rc3 or newer
<KomiaPoika> scott: it will auto mount the key in kde if you just plug it in and click mount device
<KomiaPoika> you only need root to unmount it
<KomiaPoika> may be she can remove the key the dirty way and it will still work
<scott> KomiaPoika: it does for my username, but it doesn't for her. I need to check my wife's account and see if it works there.  Will report back with error message in a moment.
<ypsila> German speaking people are welcome to #kubuntu-de
<instructor> scott: What groups are you in?
<instructor> Hooray we did it again! :)
<scott> scott adm cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin family
<scott> kate : kate disk cdrom floppy plugdev admin family
<scott> I added her to plugdev, thinking that might be it.  And then even admin (althought I didn't really want to).
<scott> Still doesn't work.
<instructor> logged her out and back in?
<crusty> hallo there!     any halp about kubuntu and scanner agfa 1212p??????
<instructor> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<scott> Nope.  Maybe that's what's missing.
<crusty> thanks ubutu
<crusty> i think i know you already
<malandrvjs> I`m trying to use this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse instructions to mount windows partition but I get erro like: sudo: ntfs: command not found
<crusty> unlikelly my line went down last time
<Tm_T> malandrvjs: Ehm.
<Tm_T> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ylz_> someone by chance tried to install edgy-server-x64 on a SunFire X4100?
<ypsila> herbert: wie wre es mit #kubuntu-de ? ;-)
<instructor> Tm_T: he can mount he just wants to write into it
<instructor> malandrvjs: Oh I should point out that NTFS writing is dangerous :
<instructor> Tm_T: shouldn't that page be updated?
<ubuntu__> i feel stupid for forgetting this, and not knowing where i learned it, but how do i get a list of proccesses that are running and there pid?
<instructor> don't we have ntfs3g now?
<instructor> ubuntu__: What do you want it for?
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Jucato> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<instructor> Those are all dapper :-(
<ubuntu__> to manualy kill a preccess that freezez
<ubuntu> linux boot partition can be logical partition?I can boot from logical partition us grub.
<instructor> ubuntu__: try ps aux | grep <process name>
<ubuntu> linux boot partition can be logical partition?I can boot from logical partition use grub.
<instructor> ubuntu: Not that I know of :(
<ubuntu__> ah, ps that's what i'm looking for
<instructor> I could be ignorant though
<instructor> ubuntu__: You could also use top :)
<instructor> I like konversation
<Jucato> ubuntu: yes. it can be any kind of partition. it's recommended to keep the /boot directory/partition within the first 8GBs of the hard drive, though
<instructor> I just realised tab completion puts the person who spoke last at the top of the list
<ubuntu__> thanks
<Jucato> ubuntu__: you can also use Ctrl+Esc (KSysGuard)
<instructor> so I can answer ubuntu__ and ubuntu with speed and ease :)
<ubuntu> jucato:you have tried?
<Jucato> or if it's just a graphical app, you can use Ctrl+Alt+Esc to use xkill
<ubuntu__> ksysgaurd only closes proccesses in my user name
<ubuntu__> i want to shut down a root proccess
<Jucato> ubuntu__: ah, yeah, "sudo killall <processname>" or "kdesu ksysguard"
<Jucato> ubuntu: yes. I've tried it before
<instructor> Does anyone read commit-digest?
<JohnFlux> ubuntu_: I think I added support for killing root processes to ksysguard in the latest kde3 release
<JohnFlux> ubuntu_ i can't remember if I back ported it from kde4
<Jucato> JohnFlux: even without root privileges?
* instructor had a student who was trying to kill init a few weeks back
<JohnFlux> Jucato: it should prompt for the root password
<Jucato> ah let me try :)
<Jucato> hm.. what's a nice process to kill..
<napa-> How can I make my internet access available automatically everytime I start Kubuntu - At the moment I have to go to system settings, choose network configuration , and disable/enable my connection to get IP  from DHCP
<malandrvjs> I can see the windows partition but I can`t copy a file to windows partition
<ubuntu> my boot partition is position after  10G and my linux system partition is the last logical partition.I can boot it using grub.
<Jucato> JohnFlux: nope, doesn't work in KDE 3.5.5, I think
<_abbenormal> enable the network at boot time
<ubuntu> i cann't boot it using grub.
<JohnFlux> Jucato: hmm :/
<instructor> !ntfs3g | malandrvjs
<Jucato> ubuntu: are you getting a GRUB 18 error?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instructor> !fuse | malandrvjs
<ubotu> malandrvjs: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ubuntu> no
<Jucato> instructor: it's ntfs-3g
<instructor> !ntfs-3g | malandrvjs
<ubotu> malandrvjs: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<scott> instructor: thanks for the help.  Logging my daughters account out and back in allowed the USB to work.  Apparently I had already made the appropriate changes.  Just didn't realize that it required the restart of the session.
<instructor> scott: Let that be a lesson to you :)
<gnomefreak> JohnFlux: kdesu ksysguard propmts for password her
<instructor> scott: going to take her off of admin now?
<gnomefreak> e/me on feisty atm
<scott> thanks also KomiaPoika...
<ubuntu> why use ntfsfuse,I use the ntfs driver with kenel,and it works ok.
<scott> instructor: yes.  Some things I don't want her to be able to do :-)
<instructor> scott:  your entire family uses LInux?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I think what JohnFlux meant was that ksysguard will prompt you for the password if you try to kill a root process when ksysguard is launched by a normal user
<Jucato> (did that even make sense?)
<gnomefreak> yes let me try
<scott> You bet.  My four year old learned his alphabet when he was two on a linux game.
<instructor> Ha ha :-) tuxteach!
<JohnFlux> scott: heh, I used a spectrum in my tme :-)
<ylz_> scott: gcompris?
<scott> That was one of them, ylz_.
<gnomefreak> yeah kill -p <pid> doesnt prompt for password and can be done without sudo
* instructor wishes websites worked in Konqueror
<scott> Gotta go. Thanks all.
<gnomefreak> oops kill -9 <pid>
<instructor> scott: No problem come on back!
<_abbenormal> has edty been released with the 2.6.19-rc3 or newer kernel yet not finding any newer cd images other than oct of 2006
<Jucato> Edgy has 2.6.17
<damg_> hmm, is it normal that kopete doesn't show russian fonts in incoming messages?
<bitzero> installin kubuntu..
<anoite> bonjour
<ptifeth> bonjour
<anoite> oh feth !!! bonjour
<_abbenormal> ok right im looking for a release daily of kubuntu with the 2.6.19-rc3 or newer kernel is there anyone that knows where i can d/l them from
<ypsila> bonjour
<anoite> diantre un francais
<ypsila> anoite: tu sais qu'il existe un #kubuntu-fr ?
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<anoite> ypsila: j'ai un petit pblm
<anoite> oui oui merci
<anoite> j'y suis
<ypsila> d'accord
<anoite> mon pblm :
<anoite>  nvidia api mismatch 1.0-8776 1.0-9774
<ptifeth> (edgy)
<anoite>  nvidia api mismatch 1.0-8776 1.0-9774 sur edgy oui merci feth :)
<instructor> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<instructor> _abbenormal: ask in #ubuntu+1
<_abbenormal> thank you
<Tm_T> anoite: Please use english here.
<SortOfThing> (T_T)
<instructor> Hi nikkiana
<nikkiana> hi
<instructor> nikkiana: How are you this week?
<nikkiana> instructor: not too shabby.
<nikkiana> yourself?
<instructor> Almost not sleepy :)
<Luminax> ooo nice
<Luminax> didn't know networking was this snap with kubuntu
<ptifeth> So, I came here with anoite to see what's wrong with is nvidia config : he gots '' nvidia api mismatch 1.0-8776 1.0-9774'' with nvidia-glx kubuntu stock drivers
<ptifeth> he gets*
<ptifeth> whith *his :)
<ypsila> ptifeth: are this the version numbers of the drivers?
<ptifeth> ypsila: he's gonna tell us. Anyhow I believe he's got an up to date kubuntu...
<ptifeth> anoite ? away ?
<SortOfThing> ptifeth: why don't you ask on a french channel? (*joking*)
<ypsila> ptifeth: he should use the latest, in this case the 9774
<Jucato> afaik, Kubuntu Edgy comes only with 8776 driver (nvidia-glx)
<instructor> nikkiana: Hows' your site?
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone help me with TTS?can someone tell me how to install all speech sytisizers?
<ptifeth> therefore the mismatch  nvidia api mismatch 	1.0-8776 1.0-9774...
<ypsila> Jucato: but you can update this via the nvidia-site
<dennister> hello all
<ptifeth> ypsila: the trouble is, when using the nvidia site, that you need to recompile for every kernel update
<Jucato> ypsila: I was referring to the default one that comes with Kubuntu. the mismatch probably comes from the fact that the restricted modules that come with Kubuntu only provides for 8776 driver
<ptifeth> Jucato: I believe you're
<ptifeth> right
<dennister> my problem de jeur is that I'm changing ownership/permissions of certain files, and then when I reboot, they revert back to the way they were before the mods
<ypsila> yes, I agree, but you have to blacklist the restricted modules
<anoite> version nvidia-glx 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1
<dennister> how do I make the ownership/perms changes stick, and become permanent?
<anoite> it's the last one
<ptifeth> ypsila: what's the prupose of installing them, then ? (sorry i'm new tu (k)ubuntu)
<hyper_ch> !nVidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anoite> !nVidia
<ypsila> thx hyper_ch do you still have the french wiki?
<hyper_ch> ypsila: not really... but I did a google search for "nVidia GeForce2 GTS ubuntu"
<ypsila> anoite: did you search for a french wiki?
<hyper_ch> on the first or second page there was a howto in french
<ptifeth> -of course with anoite we first tried the french howto- :)
<anoite> yes
<dennister> these are devices that I need to make accessible to all, and it doesn't help if changes get undone at the next reboot
<ypsila> ptifeth: and anoite the try the DriverHowto linked above
<ptifeth> dennister: I would try tweecking udev rules
<hyper_ch> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hyper_ch> si a va mieux pour vous
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: we're there already, thanks anyway :)
<instructor> DjDarkman: What?
<ptifeth> (quite a sloppy channel, maybe it's working hours)
<dennister> this net-splitting is driving me crazy...don't know if i'm missing answers to my questions
<hyper_ch> Est-ce que vous avez des cartes nVidia avec legacy?
<instructor> dennister: what are you changing the permissions on?
<anoite> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0393 (rev a1)
<dennister> did i miss something during the net-splitting?
<ypsila> dennister:  no
<Jucato> what netsplit?
<Jucato> there was none :)
<instructor> dennister: what are you changing the permissions on?
<dennister> ty; netsplitting is when there is a long pause and no answer from the irc server
<dennister> the lirc devices
<instructor> dennister: No that's lag
<ptifeth> dennister: that's timeout
<instructor> You are changing the permissions on device files?
<dennister> heheheh...different explanations
<dennister> yes, the lirc devices need to be accessible to all
<dennister> I change them, reboot, and they've reverted to non-executables with only root having perm to read them
<dennister> instructor?
<instructor> dennister: Why are you changing them?
<dennister> i was told to check/change them by superm1 in his reply to one of my forum posts
<dennister> my remote isn't changing the channels on my external STB/tuner properly
<khirr> how can i change mi xmms skin? i've coppied all in skin folder, but how i chose them?
<hyper_ch> anoite: a marche maintenant avec nVidia?
<grout> some of the letters in terminal are coliding, mostly M's and W's anyone know why this would happen?
<dennister> hyper_ch: !francais
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: not quite...
<dennister> !francais
<Hawkwind> khirr: Alt-S or right click on Xmms -> Options -> Skin Browser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about francais - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: what does not work?
<Hawkwind> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dennister> !french
<||arifaX> Hi, why can't I see nothing more than my homefolder in all file open dialogs in edgy? Is this a setting somewhere?
<dennister> ty Hawkwind :)
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: the kubuntu official drivers
<Hawkwind> !hidden | ||arifaX
<ubotu> ||arifaX: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: we're not interesting in getting the absolute latest nvidia blobs
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: are you sure you can use the "normal" drivers and that you don't have to use the legacy drivers?
<||arifaX> ubotu: thank you very much
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: anoite's PC is 2 month old...
<dennister> Hawkwind: how do i make perm changes permanent on devices? ie my lirc...they keep reverting back to b4 the change after reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you very much - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: are those cards actually supported by the drivers? can you give me model name?
<instructor> khirr: Alt+S
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: btw it's a "API mismatch" error
<Hawkwind> dennister: chmod or chown should do it unless something is told to overwrite that
<khirr> thans
<dennister> i thought i'd finally almost-mastered perms :(
<ptifeth> anoite: do you have the model name ?
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: what model is it exactely?
<ptifeth> lspci says 0393
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: please post everthing from this output:   lspci | grep nVidia
<arriesp> xao gente
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: see higher : VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0393 (rev a1)
<ptifeth> geforce 7300 GT
<ptifeth> ouf
<dennister> Hawkwind: i've done the chowning and chmoding, but something must be telling it to overwrite it
<dennister> I have no idea what
<ptifeth> dennister: do you have udev ? udev daemon may manage your permission according to your will
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: edgy? dapper?
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: edgy
<ptifeth> 2.6.17-?
<instructor> dennister: Device files are fake files
<Napa> I get following error message: You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.!! But no programs are running as I can see
<instructor> dennister: You can delete the entire folder they will be recreated on reboot
<dennister> ijm u di gave udev...guess I don't know how to use that yet...that will make perms changes permanent?
<instructor> !adept-fix
<dennister> oops...*I do have udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ptifeth> Napa: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/
<instructor> !adept fix
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<grout> some of the letters in terminal are coliding, mostly M's and W's anyone know why this would happen?
<dennister> something new to learn, lol
<loran> newbie question: how do i replace grub?
<instructor> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ptifeth> dennister: udev creates nodes in /dev according to rules you specify. There is ahowto somewhere on the net
<Napa> ptifeth: nothing happend .. and I'm still get the same message when I try to enter Adept
<dennister> ptifeth: ty...i will look it up...already searched in ubuntu documentation
<ptifeth> Napa: lsof is going to tell you what processes use the directory. You might want to try lsof /var/lib/dpkg//* instead
<Napa>  !adept fix
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Napa> ptifeth: That did not work either
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ptifeth> dennister: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<outline> nl'ers hier??
<hyper_ch> !nVidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fdoving> !nl | outline
<ubotu> outline: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<outline> thx
<Napa> ubotu helped me :D
<ptifeth> Napa: then I am sorry but cannot help you much apart that a reboot would be the quick n dirty solution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helped me :D - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Napa> ptifeth: this one solved the problem: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dennister> ty again ptifeth
<ptifeth> Napa: quick and clean :)
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: I don't see the 7300 GT on the supported list... only GE and GS
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: kind of a shame :(
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<UQlev> hello! did anyone have a problem viewing faxes (standard resolution) in tiff format? My kfax distort the page
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: how did you try to install the card?
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: anoite followed the howto's guidelines
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: he had it working in dapper, but never with edgy
<Napa> what is the kubuntu command similar do DEB in Ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: strange... well, I'm not an expert myself
<instructor> Is Kubuntu's screensaver still broken?
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: but you're helping, that's something already :)
<hyper_ch> <-- linux noob
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: I just like to pretend knowing lots :)
<dennister> bye for now pps...the learning never stops :)
<instructor> hyper_ch: you'll do well in Linux :)
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: howabout removing all of the nvidia stuff, restoring the original xorg.conf and then start over?
<Bubba_Gump> heh
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: that's the current config
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: well, are all nvidia packages removed?
<ptifeth> hyper_ch: not sure... quite a good ideau to purge thel
<ptifeth> them
<hyper_ch> ptifeth: and then:  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) nvidia-glx
<harmental> why does the menus or certain apps (xemacs for instance) look so aswfully ugly in linux?
<Tm_T> harmental: ?
<hyper_ch> harmental: beauty lies in the eye of the watcher
<ubuntu> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<hyper_ch> not lies but lays
<Tm_T> harmental: mind to take a shot so I see what you see?
<harmental> Tm_T: ok...
<Jucato> "lies" was correct
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: My eyes usually lies.
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: they don't lie... they just aren't quick enough :)
<Tm_T> When I look myself in the mirror, I often scream to my eyes "Liar!!".
<Tm_T> Because I can't be that good looking.
<Tm_T> ;)
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: you should not look at the poster of Brad Pitt and think it's a mirror
<hyper_ch> ;)
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: Hrr, why him?!
<Napa> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?    - What is this?
<hyper_ch> Tm_T: because I look like him *gggg*
<hyper_ch> Napa: what did you do?
<Napa> hyper_ch: : tried to install Wine
<harmental> ok..where can i post the screenshots
<Tm_T> Napa: That means you have multiple apt applications running.
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | Napa
<ubotu> Napa: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<harmental> Tm_T
<Tm_T> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> !nVidia | hyper_ch
<ubotu> hyper_ch: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> Dunno if that still takes images.
<hyper_ch> that's cool... didn't know about the piping
<instructor> Great
<instructor> I'm on Edgy and too lazy to compile marble
<hyper_ch> instructor: you could someone else let it compile for you :)
<instructor> Then what would be the fun of compilling it
<harmental> Tm_T: i can only insert text
<Tm_T> harmental: Then imageshack.us, but I think I already know what you mean.
<Napa> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<DjDarkman> can someone tell me how to install the Hadifix tts syntesizer?
<harmental> here you go
<harmental> http://img482.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xemacsmenuspm4.png
<Dr_willis> !info hadifix
<ubotu> Package hadifix does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !find hadifix
<ubotu> Package/file hadifix does not exist in edgy
<Dr_willis> DjDarkman,  if its not in the repos. You may need to use the source and compile it.
<Napa>  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main   <--- Isn't this an consoll command?
<Dr_willis> Napa,  No.
<Dr_willis> thats a 'source/repo' entry for the apt.sources file
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<harmental> Tm_T: another one...
<harmental> http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/2245/rcmdrvh6.png
<harmental> do u know what i mean?
<harmental> Tm_T:
<Tm_T> That's normal for those apps.
<Tm_T> harmental: Think it this way, if you move some ye'old Win95 app to WinXP, it's as ugly as it was back then.
<harmental> Tm_T: actually that was my question
<Tm_T> Heh, I thought something else.
<Tm_T> root_: Errr.
<instructor> DjDarkman: What's that?
<harmental> xemacs looks much better on windows than it does on linux...thats a fact
<DjDarkman> it`s a Text To Speech synthesizer
<instructor> Napa: need some help
<instructor> DjDarkman: ah need drivers?
<instructor> napa: Or not :(
<DjDarkman> no ,it`s just a TTS system
<instructor> DjDarkman: ah right software :). Do you have a package for it?
<DjDarkman> no ,I would need it ,because it has hungarian language too
<instructor> DjDarkman: Where did you hear/findout about/use hadifix?
<DjDarkman> kttsd
<DjDarkman> when I try to add hungarian ,it shows me that I need Hadifix
<DjDarkman> http://www.ikp.uni-bonn.de/dt/forsch/phonetik/hadifix/HADIFIXforMBROLA.html
<DjDarkman> I`m triing to compile it
<instructor> DjDarkman: Let us know how it goes
<DjDarkman> ok ,I`m trying to learn how it works myself ,it would be wounderfull if they would be included in the ubuntu repos ,TTS is a very usefull thing
<Dr_willis> lots of things could be usefull if included in the repos. :)
<Stardog> !.ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Stardog> amarok wont play  .ogg files... why?
<Tm_T> Stardog: It should just fine.
<Stardog> so there maybe some filedamage then?
<Dink> Anyone successful in installing any version of ubuntu on the ps3 ?? Was trying and looks like kboot only likes FC
<ptifeth> see you
<Dr_willis> Dink,  seen an artical of ps3+linux being sold on ebay allready.
<Dr_willis> Not that i have a ps3..  or plan on gettin gone...
<DjDarkman> I`ve read the help files on additional languages for KTTSD ,and it gave me this link http://tcts.fpms.ac.be/synthesis/mbrola/mbrtts.html
<Dink> i  know YDL is coming out with one
<Dink> and you can install FC on it
<Dink> Just waiting for someone to find a way to do ubuntu
<instructor> DjDarkman: Send in a request
<instructor> Stardog: grab one for the ~/Examples folder and see what it does
<instructor> Dink: how does that work?
<instructor> are you overwriting the Sony Os?
<Dink> no there is an option to install "other os"
<Dink> its like a dual boot
<instructor> Seriously
<instructor> ?
<Dink> Right now FC5 works with it
<instructor> 0_0o
<instructor> That's crazy
<mhterres> Riddell: hi
<instructor> What does Kubuntu do?
<Dink> i think people at gentoo working on one... and its been said that any PPC version should work and i know ubuntu has one
<instructor> Where does Kubuntu fail?
<Dink> what you mean ?
<mhterres> Riddell: if you had some time, I'd like to talk to you
<delight> Konqueror in edgy is not showing info pages
<Dink> as in installing kubuntu on the ps3 ?
<instructor> Yes
<delight> like info:chmod is not working for me
<delight> is that a known problem ?
<Riddell> mhterres: ok
<delight> i got the info pages installed cause in terminal i can "info chmod" or "info emacs" etc.
<Dink> well right now you need to use kboot to install your OS and I cant figure out how to install kubuntu with it.. From the looks you can only do FC
<delight> but info:XYZ is not working in konqueror for me in edgy
<mhterres> Riddell: if you won't mind, in private ok ? I'll send you a msg, and when you got time, answer me please
<instructor> Dink: so there isn't an option for Kubuntu??
<Dink> no
<Riddell> mhterres: if it's necessary to be private yes
<mhterres> Riddell: It's not a specific Kubuntu issue, it's an invite
<instructor> Dink: That's far more sucky than I thought it would be :(
<Dink> im sure there is a way but im not that smart ;)
<ctx144k_> hello all, im new in kubuntu6.10 (but have used gnu/linux many years)...  so my question:  konqueror shows only some directorys if i go tto /
<instructor> Dink: Someone was doing it earlier
<ctx144k_> the complete root-path is invisible...  how is knoqueror known what directory is invisible, and what is visible
<DjDarkman> instructor: I`m trying to find out how these things work ,where can I send a request?
<Dink> You remember who ?
<ctx144k_> i mounted a own partition to /Own  - that issnt invisible
<instructor> Launchpad
<instructor> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<instructor> !hidden | ctx144k_
<ubotu> ctx144k_: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<instructor> Dink: They just logged out
<instructor> Dink: It doesn't have any DVR stuff does it? :(
<ctx144k_> ubotu, ok ill look for it... the idea is perhaps great...  dont know yet... but must first understand how does it work
<Dr_willis> ctx144k_,  yourefering to the hidden dirs in / ?
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ctx144k_> sorry my english issent good, what u mean?
<typecast> instructor: thank you for the link. i have been looking for days for an explanation for the strange behavior of my kde-apps :D
<Dr_willis> heh ok. bot allready showed ya. :) its a nice feature for people/users that dont need to get confused by /etc /usr  whatever
<instructor> typecast: Should have asked :)
<ctx144k_> yes, its nice
<instructor> Dr_willis: terrible for people who expect them there :)
<Dr_willis> ctx144k_,  its just a feature to hide some of the system dirs from the file/dialogs/addressbars. you can still enter the full address
<typecast> instructor: yes :)
<ctx144k_> bnut i must understand how its works
<Dr_willis> so the fact that /etc/ is hidden dont matter much to me. I just type /etc/whatever in the address bar
<ctx144k_> cause i cant understand cause "sudo mkdir /TEST " isbe shown in kde
<instructor> ctx144k_: It has a file called .hidden
<instructor> ctx144k_: it only works for graphical apps like konqueror
<ctx144k_> where is the file?
<instructor> in / I think
<ctx144k_> ahh nice :)
<ctx144k_> merci :)
<Dr_willis> yes its in  /.hidden the bot url tells ya about it
<ctx144k_> yes i understand :)
<ctx144k_> a nice idea
<ctx144k_> what i need as poweruser seeing /etc if im a user? :)
<Dr_willis> Its not a 'per user' setting.
<ctx144k_> if i need that i use "konsole" and ls/vim *g
<Dr_willis> of coruse a real power user knows to just  type in /etc/whatever in the file dialogs/address bars. :)
<Dr_willis> so it all depends on what ya want to do.
<ctx144k_> yes, but a real poweruser diont use kde for go inthat :)
<harmental> how do i set the real root bakground?
<fjellrev1> Anyone here have any problems with the color sampler? especially with the one within the wallpaper selector for the desktop..when I sample something it allways turns out darkblue
<raul> alguien podria ayudarme, deseo tener aceleracion grafica
<raul> mi trarjeta video es sis 650 651 m650
<raul> aceleracion grafica 3d
<malandrvjs> how can share a file on network with kubuntu
<malandrvjs> ?
<_Kiruwa> malandrvjs: what operating system are you trying to share it with?
<Luminax> say... does kubuntu automatically config the samba server ?
<Luminax> I don't remember networking it with my windows machine
<_Kiruwa> malandrvjs: fish (with an ssh server), or samba (for windows) usually work pretty well
<_Kiruwa> Luminax: hmm... apparently it is enabled
<_Kiruwa> the control panel "Sharing" doesn't seem to be working for me though :/
<Luminax> hmmm
<Luminax> I think I configured the folder sharing in my windows machine incorrectly
<Luminax> some folders are asking for password
<gupta> when I insert a new removeable hardware(pen drive/camcorder/harddisk)
<gupta> how do I know which /dev/* device it pints at
<gupta> like I discovered my pendrive is at /dev/sda1
<gupta> how to know where the camcorder will pe present
<gupta> lsusb gives > Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04a9:30a5 Canon, Inc.
<instructor> _Kiruwa: You have to install Samba to get sharing to work
<nidal>  Hi all , I have installed lives_0.9.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb on kubuntu dapper and when I try to start it from the console using the command "lives" its not starting ; it just hangs and gives some X error messages like follows
<nidal>  X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<nidal> Failed to open device
<nidal> anybody, any idea ? please
<instructor>  Wat's lives?
<nidal> its a video editing software in linux
<nidal> a FLOSS one
<XeroCurve> Hello all (noob)
<nidal> http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=downloads
<XeroCurve> Are there any modem experts in the room =)
<CVirus> XeroCurve: just ask your question
<CVirus> whoever knows the answer, will answer you
<gupta> !camcorder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camcorder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gupta> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<XeroCurve> Well not sure what question to ask really , im really new at this and the stuff ive been reading makes it seem like there really is no good support for getting modems working, are there any really good How Tos that anyone knows of?
<iarwain> hiya people, does anyone know how to get my wifi working? (i'm on a dell XPS, and know jack about wifi)
<XeroCurve> All i know is that ive ran scanModem and i have a Conexant HSF modem and supposedly you can get this one to work but im at a loss on whats next.
<iarwain> hmm, problem is, i'm on windows atm. Internet on linux doesn't really work..
<iarwain> i do have knetwork manager installed, and i see my wifi AP, but it always says "connetion failed.."
<XeroCurve> I assume that no reply means noone knows the answer. If I am wrong let me know. This is my first time on this =)
<LjL> !modem | XeroCurve, i wouldn't call this "good" though unfortunately
<ubotu> XeroCurve, i wouldn't call this "good" though unfortunately: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Dr_willis> when in doubt check the ubuntu/kubuntu wiki/forums for your specifc device.
<XeroCurve> I have its just that those docs seem to be over my head, like most ones that i have read, even when i get something working im not sure what i did that made it that way XD
<Dr_willis> blame the modem makers for deciding to put 3/4 of their modems in software.
<Dr_willis> and not releasing specs. :)
<XeroCurve> Is there such thing as a LOWER than noobie forum like a NEWBORN users forum, lol
<LeeJunFan> 3/4 is a conservative estimate I think. :(
<LjL> XeroCurve, the issue is not which forum you choose, the issue is that getting support for soft-modem is simply hard
<Dr_willis> I aint used dialup in proberly 6+ years...
<Dr_willis> just identifying the chipset in the modem can be a hassle.
<instructor> LjL: Nice abuse of ubotu :)
<XeroCurve> Me either but this is for a friend that is still on dial up and they want to try ubuntu.
<Dr_willis> then ya got companies that have the same 'name' modem - but they change the chipset and call it version 3.1 vs the older 3.0 ...
<LjL> instructor hehe
<wilman> 1 i want to play midi files 2 i cant 3 what do i do now?
<Dr_willis> amarok can play midi i think.
<LjL> !midi | wilman
<ubotu> wilman: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Dr_willis> when in doubt check the ubuntu/kubuntu wiki/forums for your specifc question. :)
<LeeJunFan> I haven't played a midi file in about as long as I haven't used dial-up :)
<wilman> :P
<wilman> haha
<wilman> but iam a amateur musician
<james> how come i can't open the cdtray manually without first dismounting the cd ?
<Dr_willis> james,  because thats how it works. :)
<LeeJunFan> james: it's locked so you can't accidentally remove it while in use.
<Dr_willis> what if somthing is reading the cd as you force it out...
<james> well i can type a script to eject the cd
<LjL> wilman, hardware MIDI support can be a hassle to get to work in Linux. you might want to try Timidity as the howto suggests, since anyway it gives you more freedom over how to play MIDI files than your soundcard's synthesizer can't, and if you have a fast processor, the performance impact shouldn't be too bad
<Dr_willis> type a script.. you mean use a command line command?
<LjL> "eject" ejects, normally
<james> i even have my keyboard configured to eject the cd
<wilman> ok
<LeeJunFan> james: in windows if you did that you'd get those irritating pop-up's that there's no CD in the tray, and no matter how many times you hit retry,abort,cancel they won't go away.
<wilman> thx
<james> well thanks for the quick response
<LjL> LeeJunFan: in AmigaOS you'd get a requester that gently asks you "Please insert volume SomeDisk in any drive" ;_P
<Dr_willis> Theres a setting to eject on umount also some where...
<nagyv> hello! I do not have sounds under firefox/flash! What should I set up? As I know I have the newest flash plugin installed. (I use dapper)
<LjL> or replace, or if it wass writing when you ejected (not the case of a CD), "You MUST replace volume..."
<james> well actually when you eject cd in windowsxp it ejects the cd and no warnings
<LjL> nagyv: https://help.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu/faq/C/fg-troubleshooting.html#id2547666
<Dr_willis> ive had cd's get locked under XP. :)
<Dr_willis> silly things..
<james> hmm
<LjL> james: yeah they've made it a bit better in XP
<Dr_willis> I like when it opens the cd tray, then closes it on your fingers...
<LjL> heh
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: usually it's the whole system that locks, not just the CD.
<Dr_willis> 'it attacked me!'
<LjL> i like it when it ejects the disc while it's still spinning :-\
<LjL> though i guess that's the drive's fault
<Dr_willis> heh heh and it flys across the room.
<LjL> sometimes it's spinning *fast*, though!
<Dr_willis> sort of a hovercraft
<LjL> yeah i'm not entirely sure that's compliant with security standards, but anyway
* Dr_willis rembers 100x cdrom drives... but i think that was a marketing term.
<LjL> safety even
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. at one time KDE showed my audio cd's with mp3 and otehr neat 'special' dirs.. but not now..
<silvania> Anyone know why wine is messed up beyond all recall on ubuntu 6.10?
<Dr_willis> Ive had no problems with wine under 6.10
<silvania> fps in wow is like 0.02
<silvania> yes 0.!
<Dr_willis> so...
<Dr_willis> :)
<silvania> before it was 40-60 fps
<Dr_willis> that sounds about right.
<Dr_willis> Its possible that the WoW guys did some silly update.
<silvania> after i upgraded to 6.10 its all messed up
<silvania> nope
<Dr_willis> Id heard WoW Banned most of  the WIne/Cedega users in the game.
<Dr_willis> But dident see much mention of that other then a single news 'site'
<silvania> its same version
<silvania> its just wine that desided to kill FPS a ton
<Dr_willis> check your 3d stuff, be sure its working. I always do clean installs.. never upgrades.. ive had no wine issues.. but then again  - i gave up on WoW and games a long time ago.
<silvania> can't find out how
<silvania> 3d works fine
<silvania> its just that the wine that follows along the updates is messed up or something
<silvania> cause cedega works just fine with wow
<teledyn_> anyone know a utility to unape a .ape  ?
<Dr_willis> teledyn_,  thats a new one.
<teledyn_> i just found an answer: http://gimpel.gi.funpic.de/wiki/index.php?title=Howto:convert_ape_to_wav/mp3/ogg_on_Linux
<james> so the problem / question is this i am running kubuntu edgy so there is no command right-click to unmount cd  but there is an eject option so i can not manually eject the cd is that right?
<Dr_willis> and here i was thinking ape was a compressed archive. :)
<Dr_willis> eject unmounts and then ejects - i recall
<teledyn_> what a ridiculous project name eh?  mac
<james> but i still cannot hit the physical button on the cd tray to eject it
<|lostbyte|> How are the folders hidden in edgy ?
<teledyn_> james: type "sudo eject" in a console.  works every time
<LjL> james: no, that's right, you can't do that
<|lostbyte|> The /etc/ /dev/ ..etc..
<|lostbyte|> in konqueror.
<Dr_willis> james,   normally you unmount the thing, then hit the button.
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Dr_willis> |lostbyte|,  in a very simple /.hidden config file. :)
<james> the only way to do that is a script correct?
<LjL> james - if you can find a way to detect the pressing of the CD tray button from a script... then i suppose
<Dr_willis> Ive never felt the need to hit that button. I always right click/eject.
<Dr_willis> hard to hit the button on a slot loaded cd drive. :)
<|lostbyte|> Dr_willis, nice :)
<james> well if i am trying to sell the benefits of linux to a new user this seems like a drawback
<Dr_willis> james,  trivial differances... if they are that worried about such things... give up and let them keep their spyware/viruses...
<trappist> I wonder how cedega does it - it monitors and detects pressing the button, and umounts and ejects... while still somehow running stuff from the drive
<Dr_willis> now THOSE are big differances.
<LjL> james, MacOS always worked that way. few Mac people complained about it ;)
<james> ok
<fdoving> james: you can unlock the cdrom, that way you can hit the button when you feel like, and it will open.
<Dr_willis> trappist,  yea.. the whole auto-mounting of stuff can be a big 'user friendly' nightmare... give me an icon to mount and one to unmount!
<LjL> it's just slightly different... you hit a tray button on Windows, you hit a mouse/keyboard button on Mac/Linux. not a big deal IMHO
<james> how do you unlock the cdrom?
* Dr_willis drags his floppy disk to the trash under OS-9 to eject it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> now THATS logic!
<LjL> heh
<LjL> !info setcd | james, you might want to look at this
<ubotu> setcd: Control the behaviour of your cdrom device. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-3 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 60 kB
<james> thanks
<LjL> note that, even if with that thing you manage to unlock the tray button, the kernel will probably panic out if you do eject a cd while it's mounted
<trappist> still, I think the physical button on the cdrom drive should take precedence, even over root.
<LjL> trappist: the story i heard was that it wasn't easy to detect pressing of that button. dunno if it's true
<trappist> LjL: all kinds of filesystems suddenly disappear without being umounted
<trappist> remote ones, floppies, usb sticks, etc.
<LjL> Windows solves it by simply leaving the drive unlocked, and then worrying about what happens if the CD is ejected while it's mounted/being read (i.e. BSOD, before XP ;-)
<trappist> I wonder (again) how cedega does it
<LjL> trappist: they do but they shouldn't - if you don't unmount a floppy or USB stick or remote share before taking it out, you're looking for trouble (at least if you've been writing on it)
<wedgeV> LjL: windows never BSOD when removing a cd
<trappist> pre-this-cedega-feature it sure was hard to install multi-cd games
<LjL> wedgeV: yes it does.
<wedgeV> never did for me
<LjL> doesn't mean it never does.
<trappist> LjL: only if you're writing to em... and cdroms are, as the name implies, read-only
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i think LjLis right, mounting / unmounting in windows was awful
<LjL> XP doesn't, or at least it shouldn't - about 2000 i'm not sure, IIRC sometimes it does. 98 and 95 definitely do
<LjL> it's not (usually) a BSOD that means reset, mind you
<Dr_willis> ive had windows BSOD when you look at it funny...
<LjL> heh
<LjL> anyway mounting and unmounting in Kubuntu is awful as well IMHO. i mean, i should *know* when the stupid USB key has finished being written to
<LjL> fortunately, it's god a LED that tells me. but what if it didn't?
<LjL> s/god/got/
<Dr_willis> onluy time i use the cd drive button. is when its empty to insert a disk.
<trappist> LjL: didn't that used to work correctly?  like as recently as dapper?
<Dr_willis> You can always set the devices to sync/write but i guess that can slow things down.
<zorglu_> q. i would like to enable a service (chargen and discard) in xinetd, where should i look ?
<trappist> Dr_willis: also wears out the drive
<Dr_willis> That remindes me - i need to track down an IDE to 'compact flash' or whatever converter for my laptop.
<LjL> trappist, in Dapper, i did have some feedback, in the form of a "file transfer" window (without a working progress bar, however) that did not go away after hitting "Safely remove" until the write was finished. in Edgy, i just get nothing
<trappist> LjL: umount won't return you to the prompt until it's done
<trappist> as a workaround
<luca> hi
<luca> i'm an italian user
<fdoving> trappist: you can use 'umount -l'
<LjL> even that was terribly feedback however - how's an user supposed to know that such a cryptic file transfer window means "don't even think about plugging it out"? especially considering that, with Linux's caching, the time between unmounting and end-of-write can be *long*
<trappist> zorglu_: sudo apt-get install xinetd... it comes with files for chargen and discard
<luca> please give me italian channel for kubuntu help
<zorglu_> trappist: ok thanks
<fdoving> !it | luca
<ubotu> luca: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<trappist> fdoving: yeah, but I was using umount so I'd know when it was really done :)  I didn't want it to umount prematurely
<luca> thanks
<luca> ;P
<LjL> trappist: i know - well, i know because you mentioned this some days ago, i think. myself i just wait until the LED goes out. i mean, myself i don't mind it, since i know when to unplug - i'm just saying this shouldn't be the way it is
<trappist> fdoving: I use it all the time for misbehaving smb/nfs mounts though
<trappist> LjL: I don't have any USB ports in the front, so it's a real pain for me to watch the LEDs
<trappist> LjL: agreed
<trappist> LjL: I'm pretty sure it's a bug, not a design decision
<trappist> I mean *surely*
<instructor> Dink: ping
<trappist> it's filed as a bug, anyway
<james> thanks again
<LjL> trappist: i don't either. but i have a cable - get one, it's nicer than hitting your head against the wall multiple times and scratching your neck while trying to plug the darn thing in :)
<trappist> LjL: yeah, and while I'm at it maybe a hub... I have more usb devices than holes to plug em in
<fdoving> james: you can try http://easylinux.wordpress.com/tag/multimedia/page/2/
<james> actually didn't help but learned something
<LjL> well if you need it, yeah, i don't even think a hub really costs more than a cable
<james> bye
<LjL> trappist: another related thing is... caching is nice, alright. but there's really too much of it used on removable drives on Linux! maybe writes end up being a bit faster than on Windows (but i doubt a smaller cache would make much of a difference, really), but it's really not acceptable IMHO to wait > 5 minutes between hitting "Eject" and unplugging  -  *whether* there is a warning meanwhile or not
<trappist> LjL: from what I hear, caching not only speeds up the writes but also extends the life of the device
<LjL> IIRC Windows uses a special caching policy for removable media, which can be set in the hardware properties window
<LjL> trappist, makes sense when it's a flash device. but really, you can't have to wait 5 minutes or more, that's just unacceptable. i'm not saying *no* cache, but it should be tuned so that, at most, you wait 20 seconds or so
<LjL> i don't believe a cache that "only" stores data for the next 20 seconds of writes (well, it depends on the speed of the device also, of course) can be that bad
<trappist> LjL: I've never had to wait anywhere near that long, but yeah, that's pretty lame
<LjL> maybe Windows errs on the other side: no or very little caching. but there has to be a middle ground
<Dr_willis> considering how i have usb remoiveable drives/devices that range from 128mb to 300GB...... :)
<LjL> trappist: well perhaps my USB key is especially slow
<Dr_willis> its hard to tell what to do.
<crube> Can anyone give me a quick tip on how to get my 2 extra mouse buttons to work in Kubuntu? Not that important, just wondering if it's possible.
<LjL> Dr_willis, just a thought - what about a cache that auto-adjusts itself after detecting the device's writing speed during the first few seconds of (actual) writing?
<zorglu_> q. what is the dpkg command to get all the files included in a already installed .deb ?
<Dr_willis> crube,  check the ubuntu wiki/forums - also ive foung the GENTOO forums/wikis have a large section of mouse-button-configurations
<fdoving> zorglu_: dpkg -L packagename
<instructor> crube: Check the forums :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: i.e., when you issue a write, the system starts writing actual data for 1 second or so. when it's determined the device's speed, it stops writing to the actual device and starts using an appropriately-sized cache
<zorglu_> fdoving: thanks
<crube> Alrighty. I'll check it out Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> LjL,  over my skill level. :)
<Dr_willis> i rarely use removeble media  then my PSP memory card.
<Dr_willis> mount, copy over porn.. ^H^H^H^H movies... umount...
<mefisto_> does x create a log file when it starts up?
<Dr_willis> :)
<instructor> on your SP?
<instructor> PSP?
<_Kiruwa> mefisto_: yes... /var/log/Xorg.0.log is probably what you're looking for
<instructor> Wonder why Kubuntu won't install on a PS3
<mefisto_> thanks _Kiruwa, that's what I'm looking for
<LjL> Dr_willis: it's over my level too, i was just wondering whether it's a reasonable idea in principle
<Dr_willis> go ask Linus :)
<Dr_willis> but hes proberly got other things on the front burner.
<Dr_willis> Like tweaking the kernel for the PS3
<LjL> moarf
<instructor> Dr_willis: I thought IBm did that already :)
<Dr_willis> I wonder how cheap Xbox's are now..
<Dr_willis> that'd be a cheaper linux pc for me then a PS3
<Dr_willis> heh
<LjL> could use one as an amiga box :P
<Dr_willis> if i had a use for an amiga box. :)
<Dr_willis> I never did get that amiga emulator working on the dreamcast i have.
<LjL> uhm... well, they're useful
<LjL> you can... well
<LjL> scala multimedia? =)
<Dr_willis> I still want CanDo for Linux. :)
<Dr_willis> Heh - whatever happened to.. err.. Kylix? wasent it called?
<Dr_willis> ack - work time for me.. byeee....
<LjL> aw, pity, i was just looking up the CanDo equivalent i didn't remember the package name of
<storm> Oi
<zorglu_> q. i got a weird sshd listening on tcp 127.0.0.1 6010 withoud me explicitly configuring it, anybody with an idea of what is it ?
<Dink> instructor, ??
<instructor> Dink: I was asking if the PS3 has a DVR feature?
<Dink> DVR ?
<instructor> Dink: can it save TV on the hard drive?
<bthibault> does anybody know what i need for the restricted copyright repo?
<Dink> the ps3 alone no, but you can use a linux porgram to do so
<instructor> Dink: that's what I was thinking
<instructor> Dink: Its' the PS3 menu that gives you access to install the Linux Os so you can boot it up into MythTV mode or SP3 mode?
<Dink> you would probably have to use like mythtv
<instructor> PS3
<Dink> you would have to boot into linux to do so
<instructor> Right.. now to see if any distros are going to take the plunge to tune stuff for the ps3
<Dink> there is an option on the PS3 for default os
<instructor> and make some killer 10 ft interface Distro
<Dink> well FC, gentoo, ydl already have
<instructor> Man I need to steal Umm I mean ... play with one
<Dink> basically any PPC distro can be used
<instructor> Then why do you have to make one for it?
<instructor> What's the difference?
<Dink> and there are kernel patches for regular distro also
<Dink> what you mean make one ?
<instructor> I knwo IBm put in a patch for Cell based appliances like 6 releases ago
<instructor> Well YDL made a big thing about it so that was hard to miss
<Dink> there are kernel patches for Cell 2.6.16 and .19
<Dink> YDL is just marketing it more
<instructor>  But If FC and Gentto ahve made one and those work on the PS3 is there some change that needs to be made?
<_Kiruwa> IBM works with SUSE and RedHat atm
<instructor> Well Not with SUSE anymore
<instructor> I'd guess they'd be pissed at Novell
<_Kiruwa> umm... no
<Dink> any PPC based distro should work with no change
<_Kiruwa> instructor: do a whois on me
<Dink> should is the keyword
* instructor laughs
<instructor> I still hold they should be pissed
<instructor> Dink: yes everyone says that but it's obviously not true :)
<Dink> i tried with ubuntu/kubuntu PPC version but i couldnt figure out how to use kboot to install it
* instructor needs more hands on with the system to get how it works
<instructor> I gues there should be at least one howto on the net by now
<Dink> you install kboot as the "Other OS" then use that to install your distro
<Dink> there are howtos for FC
<instructor> Dink: Which Fc?
<instructor> does say FC 4 work?
<Dink> FC5
<instructor> Hmm that about as old as dapper
<Dink> i just want to get feisty on it :)
<instructor> WHa ha :-)
<instructor> That would be Edgy :)
<Dink> edgy+1
<grothesk_> Hi!
<instructor> Dink: It's a play on words :)
<grothesk_> Has there been an update to kde today in kubuntu?
<Bubba_Gump> yes
<Bubba_Gump> automatix and a coupla libs
<LjL> automatix is not part of kubuntu in any way
<grothesk_> Hum... Can't find any updates in apt.
<instructor> !ps3
<instructor> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instructor> That would be neat
<sledge_at_work> !wii
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wii - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<julius> guden tach
<sledge_at_work> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sledge_at_work> :)
<instructor>  sledge_at_work: I was just hinking that we might have people coming in asking how to install on the PS3 So a PS3 factiod would be usefl
<instructor> ul
<Bubba_Gump> yeah
<Bubba_Gump> i heard the ps3 uses *nix as its OS
<instructor> It does
<instructor> but you can install any ppc distro on it
<instructor>  in theory
<instructor> So you could get Kubuntu or a ppc based MythTv running on it
<Bubba_Gump> cool
<instructor> Dink: have you pulled out the hard drive yet?
<zorglu_> i heard sony is pretty open about linux, and actually promoting its use on ps3, is it true ?
<max_> he ho
<instructor> grothesk_: It' hasn't propogated yet
<instructor> zorglu_: Yeah according to Dink they have an install new OS button :)
<grothesk_> Ah. I just saw them on the servers, instructor.
<luca> ok
<zorglu_> instructor: :)
<instructor> cause Linux installations saved XBox for the first year and a half
<instructor> A huge number of people bought it just to hack it
<instructor> make it semi suported and you have a winning selection :)
<instructor> plus they aren't using off the shelf parts so it's a better bet
<instructor> As Dr_willis was saying to really pull of crazy stuff get an Xbox :)
<zorglu_> and this turns your game console as a usable computer, pc like
<zorglu_> so another market :)
<Bubba_Gump> so we could buy a PS3, and then use it like a PC?
<instructor> Yup
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<instructor> Bubba_Gump: Yup it uses a Bluetooth keyboard though so...
<zorglu_> kaixlg on ps3 must be pretty ok :)
<crube> I dont know why anyone would want to do that
<max_> you can buy a psp and use it like a pc also
<instructor> Me either :) but as I said if someone made a good 10 ft interface for it iwo uld be pretty
<Bubba_Gump> crube: ps3 = cheap compared to a high end pc of the same spec
<zorglu_> well money is always a good incitation :)
<instructor> the PS3 is much sexier to have out on the table for adate than a water cooled PC
<zorglu_> how much is the ps3 ?
<crube> Bubba_Gump yeah, but using it with a distro not designed for it wont propably be anything to get any power of it
<instructor> $600
<instructor> For a Bluray player :0
<instructor> crube: Well it's a PPC CPu
<soulrider> ps3 is way too expensive
<zorglu_> well seems a reasonable pc, esprecially if you are a gamer too
<soulrider> i hope they make linux for wii
<max_> tschss ihr betrger
<instructor> so ... not as bad as say the PS2
<instructor> soulrider: well wii is a over clocked Gamecube
<max_> gamecube sucks#
<instructor> So they don't have much R&D in it
<soulrider> gamecube owns
<instructor> Ha ha :)
<instructor> parting words
<crube> Well I see no reason to buy a PS3. It's way too expensive. Maybe in a year or two when the price drops
<soulrider> yeah
<instructor> Yup :) You can't buy one now if you wanted to in any case
<crube> If I'm buying a console I'll buy it to play games, not to use linux :D
<soulrider> lol so true
<soulrider> and for fun games
<crube> Well that's true, I live in europe and they'll launch it here in march.
<soulrider> not for games that have good graphics only
<instructor> crube: Well that's what is interesting. it easily allows you to do both
<zorglu_> hehe impossible to understand that a single device may have multiple uses :)
<instructor> not sure abuot elegantly but easily at least
<Bubba_Gump> yup
<Bubba_Gump> i'd like a single format
<outline_> hello
<luca> it ubuntu
<instructor> Bubba_Gump: Format?
<Bubba_Gump> instructor: yeah
<luca> what is the italian help?
<soulrider> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Bubba_Gump> like one place for all: gaming, computing
<instructor> dating, marriage? :)
<soulrider> Bubba_Gump: thats called a windows PC
<soulrider> just kidding :P
<Bubba_Gump> heh
<soulrider> i wish there were more games for linux
<instructor> There are tons of games for Linux
<zorglu_> only a few are serious
<soulrider> does anyonw know how i an use adept or apt-get to download a package and its dependencies ?
<zorglu_> as commercial grade
<soulrider> instructor: good games :P
<instructor> soulrider: apt-get package
<instructor> soulrider: sudo apt-get install package
<zorglu_> http://tremulous.net <- this one is :)
<soulrider> instructor: i want to downlaod
<soulrider> not install
<soulrider> and dependencies too
<instructor> soulrider: there are a few good ones but ymmv
<soulrider> ymmv ?
<instructor> soulrider: oh I think --dummy
<instructor> Your mileage may vary
<zorglu_> soulrider: apt-get -d <- see the man page about -d --download only
<soulrider> zorglu_: when i do thjat i get an error =/
<soulrider> i do: sudo apt-get -d build-essential
<soulrider> and i get
<soulrider> E: Invalid operation build-essential
<instructor> -d install
<soulrider> build-essential is already the newest version.
<soulrider> i dont wanna uninstall it
<bthibault> does anybody know anything about installing the nvidia binary driver
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zorglu_> --force-yes ? <- soulrider
<bthibault> folllowed these directions but i'm getting this error :
<bthibault> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<bthibault> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<soulrider> at the end or before build essential ?
<bthibault> that is when i run nvidia-glx-config enable
<metres> Hi there
<soulrider> zorglu_: wont work
<metres> I'm unable to make php work, asking for download...
<zorglu_> no idea then
<Angrataf> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<metres> my link for ATI is http://www.nuxo.net/tutorial-37.html
<bthibault> yes i followed these instructios w/ error
<bthibault> oh maybe that was for you
* instructor ponders a Kubuntu Mint
<instructor> metres: What do you mean php won't work?
<metres> apache is working at localhost but when i put index.php, the browser ask for downloading the file
<metres> I installed php5...
<metres> i also add AddType application/x-httpd-php         .php to etc/apache2/apache2.conf...
<instructor> Did you install php stuff for apache?
<instructor> Oh wait...
<crube> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instructor> heehee
<bthibault> what should i do if my nvidia binary driver isn't installing
<groth|GAGA> bthibault: Try harder!
<groth|GAGA> Or give more information, why it is not installing...
<bthibault> groth|GAGA: thanks, i followed all directions listed in the wiki, but when i try to run nvidia-glx-enable
<bthibault> it craps out
<groth|GAGA> nvidia-glx-enable? O_o Just edit your xorg.conf...
<bthibault> groth|GAGA: with this error
<bthibault> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<bthibault> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<bthibault> groth|GAGA: i did both
<bthibault> groth|GAGA: neither worked
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: do you have restricted-modules installed for your kernel?
<tibbar> does anyone have the latest ati fglrx drivers (8.31.5)
<bthibault> yes, both -generic and -386
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: yeah, you need it?
<tibbar> no if I set my res to 1280x1024
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: It's not good for laptops, suspend to ram doesn't resume.
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: yes, both -generic and -386
<tibbar> my mouse goes about 4cm down from where it actually clicks
<groth|GAGA> bthibault: Both? O_o
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: and you've rebooted?
<groth|GAGA> Why do you use BOTH?
<tibbar> yes a few times
<bthibault> LeeJenFan: yes i rebooted
<bthibault> groth|GAGA: one wasn't working so i figured I would install the - generic as well
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: try 'lsmod | grep nvidia' at a konsole to see if the module is loading.
<groth|GAGA> bthibault: Which kernel are you using right now?
<groth|GAGA> Enter 'uname -r' in a konsole.
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<tibbar> bthibault: must I just paste it in here?
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: its not listed in there, i tried modprobe nvida
<LeeJunFan> !pastebin | tibbar
<ubotu> tibbar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: now that you've modprobed try lsmod | grep nvidia again
<heinkel_111> does wine work on 64-bit?
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: i got a modprobe error
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: thanks
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: ah, sounds like module and kernel don't match or some such thing.
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: ah, your driver needs to be changed then probably.
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: in your xorg.conf
<bthibault> so change the driver then modprobe it?
<raul> 
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: after you paste, post the link here.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: ok
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: yeah.
<bthibault> LeeJenFan: i would have been nice if the instructions told me that :)
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: you may need to add nvidia to /etc/modules
<LeeJunFan> bthibault: by adding nvidia to the list of modules in that file it guarantees that it will load on boot, so long as it's used in your xorg.conf
<azzco> I've got a minor problem with Flash in konqueror.. I know it's been asked many times before but could someone help me maybe?
<bthibault> LeeJunFan: ok let me reboot and try , thanks
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32980/ I think that should work
<instructor> azzco: Shoot
<graft> yo, any kate users aboard?
<tibbar> graft: Kate WTF!!!! I'm a noob so don't ask me anything about it
<graft> um, thanks for the helpful dross
<instructor> I use kate
<graft> ah... have you noticed any problems with the 'file changed on disk' part of it?
<graft> like is it still warning you that open files have been altered by some other process?
<graft> cuz that functionality seems to be busted here...
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: you using 2 monitors?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: Nope
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: perhaps letting X use the VESA modes by commening out line 115, modeline "1280x1024@60" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: just put a # in front of that line and restart X.
<dhq> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dhq> where can i get icon & themes
<graft> just search the repository for 'em
<graft> or goto kde-look.org
<graft> but there's not very many good icon themes
<wedgeV> how do i get the monitor out working on my laptop with the fglrx drivers?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: I don't really know what that does, so I'll hope my pc dosn't blow up thanks so long if I never see you again
<graft> my monitor out won't work unless i reboot with it plugged in
<graft> stupidly
<schroeffu> leute ;( mein KDE laggt an allen ecken und enden. ich habj etzt Xserver neu gestartet, brachte nix... wenn ich z.b. ne website lade im foxi, laggt die maus whrend es ldt.. oder auch wenn ich hier schreibe laggt es pltzlich ;(
<LeeJunFan> graft: you got a laptop?
<LeeJunFan> graft: it might work if you restart X with it plugged in, not a full reboot, just ctrl-alt-backspace
<overkill22> hi!
<overkill22> someone can help me? i need to install a webcam!
<graft> LeeJunFan: i think i've tried that... i think it's a matter of not recognizing ibm function-keys, tho
<azzco_> Hmm the power was cut of here =/...
<LeeJunFan> overkill22: do you know that your webcam is supported in Linux?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: Thanks now that my reselution works I can tell you about my other few problems
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: hehe.
<instructor> !webcam | overkill22
<ubotu> overkill22: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<azzco> Have anyone got konqueror to succesfully work with flash?
<LeeJunFan> azzco: yes, you just have to tell konqueror where to find the plugin.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: sorry about that, If I try to run any game, that includes supertux, in opengl my xserver restarts almost like I pressed Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, but i didn't
<LeeJunFan> flash9 is flakey with any linux browser at the moment though, it seems to like to lock up or skip.
<Admiral_Chicago> mine refuses to play sound even after i did a million work arounds
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: is that why you joined irc and then disappeard a few times? :) Trying to see if that was fixed?
<azzco> LeeJunFan: I did that but it seems that nit doesn't work I get a box with a toolbar on top where the flash should be showed...
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: no its my xserver that restarts the whole time
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: you might find some info on that by looking in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<overkill22> ubotu i have a typhoon easycam ... i don't know if it is supported by linux,...
<LeeJunFan> ubotu is a bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gusj> Hello, sorry to bother you, but I have some troubles with Kubuntu
<azzco> Gusj what's your problem?
<heinkel_111> does anyone know if mono works for kubuntu 64?
<heinkel_111> edgy ..
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: What im I looking for?
<Gusj> My wireless mous and keyboard does not seem to work
<Gusj> Mouse*
<azzco> I'm running wireless KB and mouse and it worked by default... Got logitech if that helps..
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: you'd kind of have to wing it - just looking for an error that would indicate why X is crashing.
<Gusj> I`m currently using windows now since I can`t do anything in Kubuntu
<azzco> But you can do things in bios with KB?
<overkill22> ubotu , linux see my cam on the usb port, but i don't know how i can configure it ...
<ubotu> linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Gusj> It should be noted that I am new to Kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> overkill22: ubotu is a bot - not human.
<azzco> Gusj: I've only been runnig linux for about half a year myself ;)
<overkill22> -_-'
<azzco> It seems very odd that your keyboard and mouse doesn't work though...
<Gusj> The mouse and KB is some crap HP-thingy
<overkill22> LeejuFan you are a human? can i ask to you?
<heinkel_111> !mono
<ubotu> mono: Mono CLI (.NET) runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.17.1-1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<easytiger> why is my msn in kopete being "actively refused"
<azzco> Gusj: I'm not very good at this but if you ask me it should have worked..
<Gusj> It is the 64-bit version if that would make any difference
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: I think you'll want to add Load  "dri" to your modules section at the top of xorg.conf as well.
<azzco> Might have something to do with it...
<azzco> IT's a PC you're on right? not anything from apel?
<azzco> appel*
<Gusj> Now I forgot to mention that I managed to run it once until it crashed and I had to reboot
<Gusj> It`s a pc
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: I think I maby found somthing im not sure so I paster you a nice 100lines http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32983/
<azzco> I think that you should have gone with the i386 ;)
<heinkel_111> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<heinkel_111> mmm...now if i want to run .NET applications do i use wine + .NET or just MONO?
<easytiger> is anyone having issues with kopete + msn?
<azzco> Gusj: Did you download and brun the ISO? if so do it again with i368 version instead.
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: I don't think that's going to stop X from doing anything, but you will want Load "dri" in modules section. Try that and restart X
<heinkel_111> easytiger: mine works perfectly
<easytiger> so did mine till 20 minutes ago
<heinkel_111> ah
<tibbar> LeeJunFan:  must I just add a few spaces "   load "dir"  "?
<heinkel_111> easytiger: that is mayb3e a problem with MSN then...mine worked earlier this evening but ia mm not sure now ...
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: you don't have to, but to keep it looking nice and readable you should.
<LeeJunFan> and it's load "dri", not dir :)
<easytiger> maybe they've decided to screw with the protocol again
<azzco> easytiger: I think that my sister had some problems too... might be something up with MSN...
<heinkel_111> easytiger: you are aware that MSN is maintained by microsoft ;)
<azzco> Precisly
<easytiger> heinkel_111: sadly its what all my mates use
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32984/
<tibbar> LeeJunFan:  ok thanks im gonna restart quick
<azzco> We're all in the same boat on that one easytiger
<heinkel_111> now, can I get some hints on how to run a .NET program?
<Gusj> Downloading the plain verisonthen. This is really a sort of a project to make 64-bit work on the computer. And I do NOT want to try it on the Vista-crap
<heinkel_111> do i use MONO or wine?
<easytiger> heinkel_111: are you writing the program yourself?
<heinkel_111> no... i think i will have to use it pre-compiled
<easytiger> what is it?
<heinkel_111> it is an old program and i have some trouble finding the source
<ubuntu> wow
<easytiger> just try wine
<heinkel_111> mm...ok
<ubuntu> im installing kubuntu now and its amazing
<dhq> where can i find themes and icon themes
<tibbar> LeeJunFan:  ok done double checked now im gonna restart
<azzco> LeeJunFan: Do you know if the file association for *.swf should be changed? Mine says x-shockwave-flash
<easytiger> www.kde-look.org dhq
<heinkel_111> tibbar: http://www.kde-look.org
<heinkel_111> ah
<heinkel_111> the tiger beat me to it, and had the RIGHT recipient :(
<easytiger> :p
<LeeJunFan> azzco: that sounds right. if you type about:plugins in the address bar in konq it should tell you if it's loading the plugin.
<compagdo> Hi
<compagdo> does someone know how to connect to msn with kopete
<overkill22> how can i accept che cookie for one site on konqueror?
<easytiger> compagdo: i think msn is not working correctly as of last 30 minutes
<compagdo> okay..but what is the config
<LeeJunFan> I'm logged in on msn right now. But I logged in probably 30-40 mins ago.
<compagdo> or the ip server address
<LeeJunFan> compagdo: kopete should have all that already in it.
<compagdo> merci
<compagdo> will try
<azzco> LeeJunFan: Seems to be running... But I still have an empty window with a bar on top that says task name, time ETC.
<compagdo> ciao
<easytiger> yea compagdo, its easy.. but i think its broken
<compagdo> anyway thanks
<azzco> At least ATM
<LeeJunFan> azzco: what are you trying to view? have a url?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: I justed tryd to wine war3.exe (it defenitly works I played it a hour ago and the only thing I changed is my drivers) and it said I have no opengl
<azzco> just movies on youtube...
<overkill22> compagdo mi puoi aiutare per un piccolo problemino con konqueror?
<azzco> tibbar:  When you're trying to run a game that crashes the xserver and you know it...open a new xserver (sudo Xserver :1)
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: pastebin your output from 'export LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose && export MESA_DEBUG=verbose && glxinfo' as well as output from fglrxinfo
<poe__> anyone know how to get midi to work with kubuntu, i havev audigy card , sounds r ok but no midi?? thx
<LeeJunFan> azzco: hrm, I dunno. I've got it working fine here. I've done nothing special. You don't have crossover office on your system do you that might be trying to use windows flash players?
<tibbar> ok read this so long while I blow test some games http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32988/
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: your problem is right at the top of that output.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: sudo Xserver :1 says command not found
<azzco> LeeJunFan: Nothing that I know of... I got firefox to run flash and that's the only thing holding me back from using konqueror fulltime.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: I just read it looks like I don't have a graphics card
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: actually your opengl libraries are still using mesa instead of ATI's.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: how do I change that
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: do you also have ubuntu's fglrx installed on your system? dpkg -l | grep fglrx
<tibbar> rc  xorg-driver-fglrx                      7.0.0-8.25.18+2.6.15.11-1            Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators, yes
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: you need to remove that and re-run the ati installer sh.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: In adept it says its uninstalled
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: then restart X again, rebooting might be recommended.
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: oh, sorry, I see that now, rc
<wilman> my sound for flash does not work but a session ago it did. only when it worked i could not turn other music on
<malandrvjs> Where can I download the kubuntu book?
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: did you remove it after you installed ati's drivers? if so it probably removed the ati ones and put mesa back in their place.
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: try running ati installer again. and restart X.
<malandrvjs> oi
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: no, I unistalled it then without rebooting I installed the new drivers
<malandrovjs> oi
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: when you run glxinfo client glx and opengl vendor should both be ATI
<londo4> Where can I download the official Ubuntu book?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: im gonnna restart quick, bussy installing new drivers again
<azzco> I fixed it LeeJunFan, when looking at application for swf I saw the tab embedding... I noticed two rows one was the netscape libflash.so plugin the other karm part (wich I removed)
<LeeJunFan> azzco: hrm, didn't even think of that :) cool. Good job.
<SlimG> I can't get my Kubuntu to mount a samba resource, i've edited my fstab to look like this example: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2004-February/080086.html
<LeeJunFan> !smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<LeeJunFan> SlimG: check out that^^ you need to install smbfs to mount smb shares.
<LeeJunFan> you gotta be kidding me, konqueror locked up viewing that samba lists page.
<LeeJunFan> oh, not konqueror emerald in beryl.
<yurik> 
<LeeJunFan> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<yurik> ?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: I reinstalled and restarted, but its still waisted. If I type fglrxinfo "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".display: :0.0  screen: 0"
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: what's it say for vendor?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: Mesa
<LjL> yurik: it says (i think) you should join #ubuntu-ru if you want to chat in russian. was that russian?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: Maby my instalation is corrupt or something?
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: no, it's using the wrong libfile but I don't know why.
<dorshin> i got sound from internal speakers but not from my external speaks.
<dorshin> i got sound from internal speakers but not from my external speakers.
<dorshin> i am using dapper
<Yaccin> dorshin: you have a "mute" button on your laptop?
<Yaccin> oh
<Yaccin> nevermind
<Yaccin> :D
<yurik> lol
<dorshin> Yaccin: can you read my question again please?
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: try pastebin 'ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.*'
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: my xorg in section device it tells me driver "vesa"
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: that would be for the monitor, that's fine.
<Lam_> where does kde menu editor save the settings?
<LeeJunFan> Lam_: all over the place.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32992/
<dorshin> how can i check if promisc mode is anabled for eth0?
<LeeJunFan> dorshin: ifconfig eth0
<LeeJunFan> dorshin: it would say PROMISC there if it is, if not just ifconfig eth0 promisc will turn it on.
<dorshin> LeeJunFan: but i cant see something like "promisc" in the output
<LeeJunFan> dorshin: then it's not on.
<dorshin> LeeJunFan:i am doing sudo ifconfig eth0 -promisc
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: hrm, not what I was expecting, what about ls -l /usr/lib/xorg/libGL.*
<dorshin> its not working
<LeeJunFan> dorshin: -promisc turns it off promisc turns it on.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32993/
<dorshin> LeeJunFan: thats ok now thanks.
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: man, I'm at a loss. I don't know how it's loading the wrong libGL everything is linked right there.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: Can't i manually force it to use that lib some how
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: not any way I know of that it wouldn't already be doing, unless I'm looking at the wrong library.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: i guess you can't trust ati's offical drivers anyhow but here is the new xorg.conf i don't see fglrx anyware in it... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32994/
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: oh, you're right. vesa should be fglrx.
<LeeJunFan> how did that get changed? when you ran the installer?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: ok so should i edit it and then restart?
<dorshin> i got sound from internal speakers but not from my external speakers,any idea?(using dapper)
<LeeJunFan> yeah.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: yeah i guess when i resintalled the driver..
<Lam_> where are the typical places that .desktop files will be stored?
<LeeJunFan> Lam_: .kde/share/applnk I think
<mickru> hi... i configured my Kubuntu 6.10 with pppoeconf. Now I got myself a router and would like to get rid of automatic pppoe. What do I have to do? Seems that pppoeconf, doesn't have a remove option
<Lam_> LeeJunFan: thanks
<LeeJunFan> Lam_: also ~/.local/share/applications
* tibbar LeeJunFan:  rebooting
<LeeJunFan> That's probably the most appropriate place for them.
<Lam_> LeeJunFan: second one works better. :)  first has nothing in it.  i found what i was looking for, so thanks a lot
<LeeJunFan> Lam_: your welcome.
<LeeJunFan> you're
<casev01> someone knows where i can get the nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629 package?
<casev01> :(
<overkill22> webcam HELP
<overkill22> cookie HELP
<SlimG> howto make a smbfs mount in fstab mountable for other users than root ?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: direct rendering: No but at least its not telling me missing display ....
<LeeJunFan> SlimG: I think just add user to list of options
<justin1278> hello
<justin1278> I am having issues with my external harddrive on Kubuntu
<justin1278> I cannot save or delete any files to it
<justin1278> or from it
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<Lam_> does anyone else have emacs loading with irregularly small font size?  i edited the emacs entry in KDE Menu Editor and emacs now loads with really small font size
<rysiek|pl> does anybody know, where can I set-up a background-image for the menubar in KDE/Qt apps, like in this screenshot: http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=42997&file1=42997-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Vista+Classic ?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: direct rendering: No, but at least its not telling me missing display .... i don't know if i edited the wrong 'vesa' to 'fglrx'
<casev01> someone knows if there is a repository with the nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629?
<tibbar> yes
<tibbar> casev01 search on the beryl site
<casev01> ok, thanks
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: I don't know why you've got 2 screens defined, but it wouldn't hurt if you changed both driver "vesa" to driver "fglrx"
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: i don't know either :P so do i just change all of the 'vesa' tp 'fglrx'?
<LeeJunFan> just the driver "vesa" to driver "fglrx" there's only 2 of those.
<tibbar> casev01, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: ok
<ceruleantiger> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a macbook. Unfortunately standard liveCD will not work, so I have to boot from a liveCD, and chroot in to install
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: still no direct rendering :P
<ceruleantiger> anyone know how to get a base ubuntu system installed in this kind of way?
<Bubba_Gump> <3
<casev01> thanks, i was trying to find it
<wilman> can't play midi
<wilman> ubotu
<tibbar> casev01, i wish ati drivers was as easy as nv ;)
<LeeJunFan> !debootstrap
<ubotu> debootstrap: Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.3.0ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 248 kB
<wilman> how can is ask something to ubotu?
<wilman> midi files
<LeeJunFan> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<wilman> thx
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: ur too fast i was wanting to do that ;)
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_lappy: Let me guess
<MrLogic1308> leave
<MrLogic1308> #leave
<LeeJunFan> /leave
<MrLogic1308> thx ;-)
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: still no direct rendering :P and still mesa as opengl vendor...
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: I don't know what else to look at.
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: and I had that problem once a long time ago.
<DaSkreech> I can't get konqueror to work with Google's Notebook
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: i guess i'l just have to upgrade to edgy
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: what gfx card do you have?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: x700
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: the thing is if i want to go in the live cd of dapper i can't i need to go into safe mode...
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: doh, I forgot. Although I thought this was an edgy only thing, you have to turn off composite.
<nikkiana> hi DaSkreech
<casev01> good by friends
<casev01> :)
<casev01> bye
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33003/ put that at the end of your xorg.conf file.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: and now if i reconfigure my xorg.conf with that xserver-reconfig or whatever i can't use that auto configed xorg,conf is that maybe whay i can't use any auto gened conf because of composite
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Back over there?
<nikkiana> yep.
<graf2ix> hello
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: it shouldn't be, composite should only interfere with fglrx, if you look in your Xorg.0.log file you should see a line something like composite enabled disabling dri
<graf2ix> someone speak frenche here?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: ok
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: just wondering..
<Dink> !df
<ubotu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<LeeJunFan> I thought the default with dappers X was to have composite disabled, but adding it won't hurt.
<Dink> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<graf2ix> thx :)
<Dink> de rien or something like that
<DaSkreech> Dink: Ha ha Was just talking about the 10 ft interface for PS3 again
<Dink> 10ft interface ?
<DaSkreech> Yeah like Apple Front Row
<DaSkreech>  I think that MythTV shoudl have a 10 Ft interface
<DaSkreech>  I'll check it out
<Dink> lol i have no idea what you talking about... let me google real quick
<Dink> ahh DVR thingie again
<Dink> DaSkreech you got kubuntu install on your ps3 ?
<DaSkreech> I have Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> I need two other parts :)
<Dink> lol let me guess 1 = ps3
<DaSkreech> Good dink Scooby snack :)
<Dink> lol
<Dink> i have both kubuntu and ps3 but not both on same machine :p
<DaSkreech> What's kernel
<Dink> huh ?
<DaSkreech> What kernel does it come with
<LeeJunFan> Dink: so you got any bruises from your ps3 buying experience? :p
<Dink> nah i pre-ordered
<Dink> just walked in and picked it up
<Dink> DaSkreech the ps3 ?
<kay> hello i have a lot .rar files how do i unpack them all together so that they are one file?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: its still not working with the Composite 0
<LeeJunFan> ugh!
<_Shade_> will feisty ship kde4 packages?
<LeeJunFan> _Shade_: hard to say, kde4 still doesn't have an official release date AFAIK.
<LeeJunFan> _Shade_: from what I've seen of it so far I don't think it's going to make it in 6 months.
<Seeker`> it didn;t have one when i was on the KDE site earlier
<DaSkreech> Dink: I doubt they give out that info sony isn't crazy. Kubuntu
<Dink> DaSkreech, there is no linux on the ps3 but im running 2.6.19-5 kernel on kubuntu
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: Sort of
<DaSkreech> Dink: Thought the OS was a stripped LInux
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<Dink> no you add it via "Other Os" option on the ps3
<kay> hello i have a lot .rar files how do i unpack them all together so that they are one file?
<Dink> you install kboot
<Dink> then from there install your distro
<DaSkreech> !unrar | kay
<ubotu> kay: unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<LeeJunFan> kay: you mean pack them into one file? or extract them all then recompact them into one file?
<Dink> i got kboot installed just dont think you can install kubuntu from there
<Dink> its where im stuck at
<kay> LeeJunFan: there are 20 files (.rar) and when i unpack them they have to be one big file together
<LeeJunFan> kay: ah, I see what you mean, it's one file split into 20 rars
<kay> LeeJunFan: yes
<graft> just do 'rar x whatever.rar'
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: it will be kde4 ready
<DaSkreech>  but not really with kde4 packages
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: Look at the Feisty specs
<DaSkreech> Dink: what does kboot do?
<kay> graft: for what stands x?
<graft> x => extract
<LeeJunFan> kay: sorry, I guess look into the link ubotu / DaSkreech sent, I've never done one of those on linux.
<DaSkreech> graft: isn't it unrar?
<Dink> its like bootloader i think
<kay> LeeJunFan: yes i do thx
<Dink> mini linux
<DaSkreech> Dink: right and why doens' t it work with Kubuntu? does it not recognize the Cd/DVD ?
<DaSkreech> Dink: Hmm i wonder if the problem is that FC comes on DVd
<graft> DaSkreech: i think they both work
<Dink> from what I read you have to use like install-fc sda that installs FC
<DaSkreech> graft: Hmm that's pretty interesting
<Dink> but i didnt see naything similar for kubuntu
<Dink> anything*
<Dink> and it only reads dvd
<DaSkreech> Dink: Waht are you installing from? an alternate cd>?
<Dink> the PPC
<tibbar> what does load "GLcore" do?
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: ah i get it now. You will be able to install these appropriate packages right?
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: yup
<DaSkreech> Dink: o_O
<DaSkreech> What media are you installing from?
<Dink> DVD
<graft> the fact that kde4 has no release deadline is scary to me
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: Make sure you blacklist fglrx in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<DaSkreech> graft: I don't think any KDe has a release date
<DaSkreech> that's Gnome
<DaSkreech> Which is why so many Enterprise Distros ship Gnome
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: you probably have restricted-modules installed for your kernel? in which case it might be loading the one from ubuntu.
<kay> graft: it seems to me that it works THX
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: then a reboot might fix it.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: yeah so how do i black list it
<DaSkreech> Dink: You have to reboot or something?
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: see if this page helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=204910&highlight=fglrx
<DaSkreech> Dink: Easy way do you have a article walk through so I can understand what's going on?
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: or this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Blacklist_old_fglrx_module_from_linux-restricted-modules which is probably the better one.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: ok
<kay> thx for help nite ;-)
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: i can't go to wiki.cchtml.com :(
<DaSkreech> Dink: Is there some patches that have to go into the kernel?
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: well i think it would be better to wait on feisty+1 to be released so as to make it safer, but anyways, according to the specs - it should be as stable as possible in feisty
<Dink> im trying to find you the link
<Dink> for the PPC version no but regular yes from what i was reading
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: edit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common to have DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: Right. basically if KDE4 comes out sometime in between releases from here on out it shoudl be trivial to upgrade to it
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<_Shade_> i wonder if feisty will be delivered through shipit or not
<DaSkreech> I should hope so
<DaSkreech> Why wouldn't it?
<Dink> http://static.afterdawn.com/other/ps3-linux/
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: well edgy wasn't... :)
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: do i restart now or reinstall the driver or what/
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: should just need to reboot. Did you make deb packages or just plain old install the driver with ATI's installer?
<DaSkreech> It wasn't? The Cads!!
<Dink> DaSkreech, did you et the link i posted earlier ?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: plain ati
<_Shade_> i also hope to see beryl more polished in feisty since the current release (of beryl) wastes too much of my cpu power
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: okay, that's the way I do it too. I guess give it a reboot.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: ok cu now...
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: although I use my own kernel and not ubuntu's so I don't have restricted modules.
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: so I wouldn't see that problem myself.
<DaSkreech> Dink: Yeah slowly going through it
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: because you compile it (the kernel) ur self?
<ypsila> hallo together
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: yes.
<DaSkreech> _Shade_: beryl is getting to be a dark horse for me now
* tibbar rebooting
<ypsila> DaSkreech: could you please define "dark horse"?
<DaSkreech> 4 legged animal with dark brown to black fur coat?
<_Shade_> lol
<ypsila> pruhust
<ypsila> hyper_ch: ;-)
<ypsila> DaSkreech: you like or dislike horses?
<DaSkreech> Dislike
<_Shade_> DaSkreech: have you tried to run firefox using beryl? it's nearly unusable :)
<ypsila> DaSkreech: ok, thx, me too both, horses and beryl
<Seeker`> _Shade_: I've not had any problems
<_Shade_> Seeker`: maybe it's just about my hardware config
<hyper_ch> gute nachte meine lieben :)
<Seeker`> what are you using?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: is it difficult to compile the kenel ur self?
<hyper_ch> g'night
<ypsila> guds nchtle hybrid
<ypsila> hyper_ch:
<DaSkreech> well when it makes Ubuntu do Dumb things like ship closed drivers then yeah I hate beryl
<ypsila> good night hyper_ch and sorry hybrid
<hybrid> lol
<_Shade_> Seeker`: Athlon 1.33, 256 megs of ram, ati card with 128 megs onboard@open drivers
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: it can be, unless you know your hardware well and what some things in the kernel do what. They only way to learn is to do it though. I sure didn't get it right on my first, second, third, fourth, times :)
<LeeJunFan> That was years ago.
<Seeker`> _Shade_: Ah, ok. I'm running it on a 2.8GHz P4, 2GB RAM, i945 onboard graphics
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: I started compiling my own kernel years ago when Linux didn't have drivers included for most of the newest hardware, back then you HAD to compile your own kernel in order to burn CD's.
<_Shade_> Seeker`: n/c then :)
<Seeker`> n/c?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: lol
<_Shade_> Seeker`: no comments :)
<_Shade_> i wonder if they plan to include such effects in the furthcoming kde version :)
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: i my first disto was mandrake 9.2 and setting up drivers was not easy too... but i am going to leave this now i'll try again tomorrow (actually today 12:24am gtm2+) and its still exame too
<_Shade_> oh Seeker`... would you lend me some RAM mate? :D
<oem> ohi
<Seeker`> _Shade_: Its a work computer, they may notice if it goes. Also, I'm running Eclipse regularly, so I need 1GB just to run that :P
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: yeah, I used Mandrake before it became Mandrival. Switched to kubuntu when hoary was released.
<_Shade_> what's eclipse?
<Seeker`> Java IDE. It eats memory
<tibbar> _Shade_: its a cool die
<tibbar> _Shade_: oops * ide
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: i am acutaly on my borthers pc now i have a xfx 7900gt xxx and its really nice i have beryl and nv96.29 ...
<_Shade_> tibbar: i dunno whether it's cool to die or not :) i've never tried :)
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: yeah, I'm running beryl on feisty right now.
<LeeJunFan> beryl rocks.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: yeah well cya...
<LeeJunFan> good luck.
<LeeJunFan> later
<tibbar> thx
<_Shade_> LeeJunFan: beryl's nice, but too slow for me (on my machine?)
<Seeker`> _Shade_: I was running eclipse on a computer with 600MB RAM, and it took 3-4 minutes to start
<_Shade_> LeeJunFan: it goes smooth, but when it comes to open some pages in firefox, the scrolling is well....... very very slow
<LeeJunFan> _Shade_: I've run it on a 500MHz celeron with an ATI 9200 128M, with 192M of RAM, the RAM was the only problem I had, it ran okay until I started swapping.
<_Shade_> Seeker`: yeah... only 600 megs. I wish i could have these at least :)
<_Shade_> LeeJunFan: swapping what?
<LeeJunFan> _Shade_: memory
<Seeker`> _Shade_: Cant you get any more? RAM isn't exactly expensive these days
<LeeJunFan> _Shade_: when I ran out of physical ram and starting using HD (virtual).
<lupine_85> "only"? 512MB is more than enough
<lupine_85> (says me, with 1.5GB - but it *was* 512MB :D)
<_Shade_> lupine_85: i haven't got even 512 :)
<lupine_85> mm, I've had ubuntu running with 256 pretty well
<lupine_85> 128MB RAM as well, but it's not too great with that
<_Shade_> Seeker`: i can't afford even 1 gb temporarily
* lupine_85 remembers shelling out huge wads of cash for 64MB SDRAM
<Seeker`> :S
<DaSkreech> .me remembers 640k of ram
<lupine_85> the scary thing is that that desktop (233MHz. K6) was about as responsive as my current (2500+)
* lupine_85 pulls out dusty VIC=20 memories
<lupine_85> :p
<_Shade_> LeeJunFan: that's weird... everybody says that it runs smoothly even on a weaker configurations, but it doesn't for me... i mean yes - it is smooth but the page rendering is poor
<DaSkreech> lupine_85: hardware will never outstrip software
<lupine_85> _Shade_: probably the X server having difficulties. What graphics card do you have in it?
<lupine_85> and do you have the drivers working properly?
<lupine_85> DaSkreech: I know :( .. unless I install Red Hat 6 on my current machine, perhaps ;)
<_Shade_> lupine_85: it's an ati card (radeon 35oo :)
<lupine_85> using the ati/radeon, or fglrx driver?
<DaSkreech> ha ha or installed Vista on your K6 :)
<_Shade_> lupine_85: i have no idea... they seems to work properly :)
<lupine_85> except for your slow scrolling, which is IME symptomatic of incorrect drivers ;)
<DaSkreech> Wait that's software stripping hardware ... and tying it to the pole
<lupine_85> still, never mind
<lupine_85> DaSkreech: hehe
<_Shade_> lupine_85: i'm using the ati (open) drivers since ati doesn't support these models
<lupine_85> ah, so you can't try out the alternative... is it just firefox that it happens on?
<lupine_85> if so, just use konqueror instead ;)
<_Shade_> it happens on konqueror as well but it's not that bad
<velle> Admiral_Chicago: hey, you helped me report some bugs last week, i've got a few questions if you have a minute???
<_Shade_> ok it's getting late here... I would have to go. Take care all
<Kibou> why is there no option to show an icon for "unmounted removable medium" on the desktop?
<Amar> I have been told that i need to instal (using the alternative cd) with hardware autodetection turned of from the boot prompt
<Amar> can somone explain what i need to enter
<Kibou> I'm using debian with kde 3.5.5 right now and there is that option. on edgy it's just missing. any reason why?
<DaSkreech> Dink: So I guess when you put in the Kubuntu DVd it doesn't recognize it?
<Dink> right
<DaSkreech> Amar: there should be a listing of F-Keys at the bottom
<DaSkreech> Dink: It sits for a while aand does nothing?
<Dink> yep
<Dink> im not even sure if it is even reading it
<Dink> i didnt debug it much last night only tried it acouple of times
<DaSkreech> right of course why waste valuable gaming time :)
<intelikey> i didn't realize how much i used the scripts i have writen until i sat down at a box that didn't have them...
<DaSkreech> I assume it reads and boots fine in other machines?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Amen
<Dink> yeah
<Dink> Im not sure what command to issue to initiate the setup from kboot
<Amar> the F keys 2-5 are for languages,keymaps VGA and accesability, the 6th is the other options and F1 is help
<DaSkreech> Umm
<Amar> of which i dont understand enough
<DaSkreech> Either F1 or F6 then
<DaSkreech> F6 is advanced I thin
<DaSkreech> F1 might tell you quickly what hardware detection = off is
<Amar> f6 basicaly lets me enter the comand propmpt
<intelikey> Amar command prompt ?   or boot prompt ?
<Amar> sorrt boot prompt
<Dink> Im going to try again once i get home
<Amar> *sorry
<wildchild> why when I in konzole ping local computer constantly shows some data 64 bytes from 192.168.2.10: icmp_seq=60 ttl=128 time=0.121 ms, ok I  saw what's the ping how can  I turn this off?
<fdoving> wildchild: ctrl-c
<intelikey> ^C
<Amar> the clossesed i can find is "don't start PCMCIA" : hw-detect/start_pcmcia=false
<wildchild> fdoving: uff thx :)
<DaSkreech> Amar: try that
<DaSkreech> Dink: You left the PS3 home alone?
<DaSkreech> Dink: Where do you live again?
<Dink> lol
<Dink> my rottie is protecting it
<intelikey> chewing the cords off of it ?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
* DaSkreech envisions Dink replaying Resident Evil in real life chasing the dog down and using a shottie on the rottie
<DaSkreech> Hmm this is quite non straight forward
<sledge_at_work> DaSkreech: It's crooked? ;)
<Dink> lol she got passed that stage
<Dink> i went through 4 ps2 controllers
<Dink> all was left was the X button
<DaSkreech> ha haWEll in that case I'm going to see my friend in teh hospital and then come back in here
<Dink> lol
<axel> Hi all, is there anybody can help me with kubuntu on HP ZV6000?
<intelikey> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<axel> what parameter I need to pass to grub ?
<intelikey> for ?
<Amar> baa it is still freezing at the same point
<Dink> DaSkreech, going home ill give you an update later
<intelikey> welcome back to /me
<intelikey> ok if you have an iso and a cd what do you tell md5 to get it to compair the two ?
<intelikey> no ?
<ash211> in the command line, type md5sum <FILE>
<ash211> that will produce the md5sum of that file
#kubuntu 2006-11-21
<justin1278> hello
<justin1278> I am having issues with my External Hard Drive in Kubuntu 6.10
<justin1278> I cannot delete or save files on it.
<justin1278> Anybody know how I can fix this?
<graft> is it mounted read-only?
<intelikey> ash211 is there no frontend for md5sum  it's xscreemly kriptic.
<intelikey> justin1278 what fs ?
<justin1278> intellikey, fs?
<graft> fs = filesystem
<justin1278> ah
<justin1278> NTFS
<intelikey> graft i'm thinking M$  and needs umask=
<intelikey> yep
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kelly__> hello
<kelly__> bubu1uk, I fixed the apt DNS problem that I was having the otherday ;-)
<angasule> justin1278: short version, NTFS is read-only on linux, unless you don't mind risking the data
<justin1278> ok
<kelly__> it was a general DNS issue not just relating to apt but a strange issue at that. I found a solution at http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/492413.html
<justin1278> thanks i think i may have it now
<graft> man this song is so good
<justin1278> I still cannot write files to it
<velle> Which irc client is good for KDE? Which one do YOU use / or which one is popular? I thought Kopete was terrible, and Konversation is not a thrill either.
<graft> irssi
<angasule> velle: konversation
<angasule> oh, sorry, missed the second part
<angasule> velle: what's wrong with konversation? what are you looking for?
<velle> angasule: well I still like to know which one you are using :)
<LjL> velle, i think the choice is pretty much limited to KvIRC and KsIRC besides Konversation
<LjL> i'm using Konversation
<graft> wait, what's wrong with irssi, bitchx, etc?
<graft> you don't need fancy-shmancy windows, you know...
<LjL> graft: that they're not "for KDE" as he asked
<kelly__> hey guys is there a firefox2 package for kubuntu/debian ?
<graft> um, i am using them within kde
<graft> therefore they're for kde
<LjL> i'm using mIRC within KDE, therefore it's for KDE
<bubu1uk> kelly__: am glad u sorted it. was really strange issue
<graft> sure, why not? it doesn't have to have a fricking "K" in the name for it to be a useful client
<bubu1uk> kelly__: as far as i know on edgy is ff2
<LjL> graft: i never said it did.
<LjL> just claiming you can't say X is for Y just because X can be made to run inside Y
<kelly__> bubu1uk, yer, using nslookup it was discovered that my router was returning 1.0.0
<angasule> graft: well, the console is not my first choice to type and read many languages :P
<intelikey> graft yes it does...
<angasule> not to mention the ability to open links
* graft slaps intelikey
<angasule> what's intelikey?
<kelly__> and i just removed my routers ip from the DNS servers list and added the isp's
<graft> intelikey is some dude or chick
<angasule> oh heh sounds like an app or something :P
<velle> Well I've only used it a few hours, and I just had a few bad impressions (problems), and I did not want to try to solve these problems if there is something much better, but since so many are using Konversation, I'll go for it now
<angasule> velle: what problems? maybe we can help with those :)
<kelly__> also another interesting thing to note, which was noted in the forum, was that if you pinged the domain first then the dns would be cached or something and then apt would work :-S very weird but fixed now ;-D
<angasule> mIRC is truly horrible, I even prefer x-chat for windows
<bubu1uk> kelly__: hmm, good to know. never happened something like that to me. anyway it seems like problem with ur router. did u try to upgrade firmware? (either that is works now)
<JohnFlux> velle: what don't you like about konversation?
<intelikey> JohnFlux i don't know but what i like kirc better than konversation.   but i'm a console user.   bx ya know.
<JohnFlux> heh
<kelly__> bubu1uk, i couldnt find an updated firmware for it
<bubu1uk> kelly__: ah right.
<JohnFlux> intelikey: can never please everyone :-)
<jobless> hi guys ..
<bubu1uk> kelly__: was just wondering. might be good thing later to do. when they release it.
<intelikey> can always please no one....
<jobless> hey I have a problem with my mouse pointer movement ...
<angasule> intelikey: actually, I bet that's hard too
<kelly__> bubu1uk, Yer i will update it if they release one. Also adept cant find the package ff2, do i need a different repository ?
<velle> angasule and JohnFlux do you hang arround here often, maybe I could get back to you with a decent explanation of why I had a bad impression? I would rather do that tomorrow than explain it now
<nekr0z> Hi there! I have troubles with compose key in Qt apps launched from GNOME. Could anyone help?
<angasule> velle: I'm here sometimes, but not too often, but there's always someone
<jobless> the pointer acceleration does not change even though i change the settings ..
<jobless> i am using  a dell inspiron
<JohnFlux> velle: you can always file specific wish changes on bugs.kde.org  - is it looked at often
<bubu1uk> kelly__: its not ff2, lol. i just use it for short as firefox2. dunno. i think it's package firefox in repos.
<JohnFlux> s/is it/it is/
<intelikey> angasule mmm maybe... but pleasing no one != dis-please anyone   so idk.
<JohnFlux> angasule: LETS KILL HIM!
* JohnFlux grabs a torch
<angasule> intelikey: the point it, being lazy is the best
<intelikey> lazy ?   ! i
<angasule> JohnFlux: I misread that as 'grab a crotch', so I guess I should take a break and rest my eyes
<JohnFlux> angasule: maybe you misread the re-read
<kelly__> bubu1uk, lol i also tried firefox2 but no luck. There is just firefox tho? is that it?
<bubu1uk> kelly__: yup.
<bubu1uk> kelly__: if u use adept. just click on that arrow in beginning of line. it will show u details. it tells u version
<angasule> JohnFlux: hmmm, in that case, I should take a break and get away from you freaks? :D
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: ping
<intelikey> Jucato !
<Igor_V2> anybody knows the C channel...?
<Jucato> hi intelikey
<kelly__> bubu1uk, ok kool. and also how do i enable my nick for private msgs so im not annoying everyone else?
<Jucato> Igor_V2: ##c
<Igor_V2> thanks!
<jobless> hey I have a problem with my mouse pointer movement ...
<bubu1uk> kelly__: dunno, not a big irc user. is ur nick registered?
<intelikey> kelly__ /msg nickesrv help
<JohnFlux> speaking of nickserv
<JohnFlux> is there a way to leave users a message?
<Jucato> JohnFlux: memoserv
<intelikey> kelly__ but while your questions are on topic  i.e. help/linux related  you should ask in here and annoy everybody.
<JohnFlux> ah thanks
<bubu1uk> and speaking of irc generaly. is there a guide how to bloody use it? with some easy explanations for dumb people like me? :D
<intelikey> bubu1uk look at freenode.org
<LjL> bubu1uk: http://www.irchelp.org/
<intelikey> or .net
<bubu1uk> ah, thanx
<bubu1uk> ;)
<Jucato> bubu1uk: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcCommands and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines (Ubuntu-specific guidelines)
<intelikey> and one should read the web page for he server they use.  in this case freenode
<intelikey> it may contain server specific guidelines and/or services
<Jucato> and for the channel they use
<intelikey> Jucato yes assuming there is one.
<intelikey> kinda hard to find the webpage for some of them  :)
<Jucato> yes yes...let's assume, shall we? yes? :)
<intelikey> or we could suppose
<Jucato> or presume
<Jucato> lol. sorry. just got up from bed :)
<intelikey> possably even infer
<intelikey> if we assume should we also expect ?
<Jucato> heheh
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> assuming presumes expectation
<intelikey> and percludes it i would suppose
<intelikey> ok you win.  i give up.  :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> just when I was about to leave to get breakfast
<intelikey> good idea.   think i'll shove some victuals down my goozle too
<SlimG> anyone got a solution on howto convert asf into ogg or wav ?
<velle> how do I set Firefox to be the default browser, so that KDE applications does not use Konquerer when they want to open a link for me
<Jucato> System Settings -> Default Applications
<graft> there's a kcontrol module for it, velle
<velle> thanks
<arriesp_> xao gnte
<ka_1900> can i ask somthing ?
<ka_1900> how can i have a root account in case of using grub?
<bimberi> !root | ka_1900
<ubotu> ka_1900: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ka_1900> ubotu ,. i mean smthing like linux single ,. but can be applied to grub not lilo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i mean smthing like linux single ,. but can be applied to grub not lilo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ka_1900> how can i use crom to send an email ?
<ka_1900> how can i use cron to send an email ?
<intelikey> ka_1900 edit the grub line and add single     2 setup sendmail as a cron job
<ka_1900> intelikey ,. i do not understand you !
<intelikey> so who does?
<ka_1900> i do not mean any bad thing ,. i just want to learn from you ,.
<ka_1900> how to edit the grub line ?! and add single
<intelikey> [esc] 
<Jucato> er.. doesn't the Recovery Mode in GRUB already do that? (Single user mode)
<intelikey> jucato i dont think so...
<intelikey> ?
<Jucato> intelikey: kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/hdb2 ro single
<Jucato> that's the line for my Recovery Mode in GRUB
<GNUro_> xgl works in kubuntu?
<lupine_85> GNUro_: yeah
<intelikey> yes it is.    and that is even worse than i thought.   jucato look and see if kdm is in /etc/rc1.d/
<foxhound31> hello what command can i use to stop the x server please
<lupine_85> foxhound31: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah
<Jucato> why?
<foxhound31> doh should of thought of that one
<intelikey> S or K ?
<foxhound31> not very clever of me
<GNUro_> lupine_85: thnx... i try..
<Jucato> intelikey: K01kdm
<lupine_85> not in /etc/init.d it isn't
<foxhound31> i'm going to risk life and limb installing nvidia drivers
<lupine_85> GNUro_: the desktop environment doesn't interact as well with the window manager (be it compiz or beryl) - specifically, beryl's virtual desktops aren't handled properly by kicker, but there's downloadable version at kde-look.org
<lupine_85> !nvidiabeta
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using one of these repositories: "deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm" (for x86) or "deb http://ubuntu.lupine.me.uk/ edgy lrm-amd64" (for AMD64)
<foxhound31> see how it goes
<lupine_85> do that instead :)
<intelikey> oh that's normal.   i tought rescue mode still started X
<intelikey> Jucato ^
<ka_1900> intelikey ??
<Jucato> no of course not :)
<GNUro_> mm ok
<GNUro_> lupine_85: thnx! :)
<nixbox> I have a file with multiple lines, each line is basically a number, i want to insert each line from this file to another file, such that each line is appended to the each line of the new file. how do i do that?
<Jucato> intelikey: you had me worried for a moment there :P
<intelikey> i could sware that i booted recsue mode one time on some ubuntu system and it still came to gdm .....   i have on proof of it now of course....
<intelikey> maybe the menu.lst was a hack  i don't know.
<lupine_85> nixbox: I would read a line from the second file and output it to a temp file, remove the \n, and the output a line from the first file... and continue until end... then delete the second file and move the third file into place
<lupine_85> how to do it in bash is an exercise for the reader
<lupine_85> maybe you could use sed to replace a given instance of \n with a given line from the first file, but I doubt it
<intelikey> ka_1900 hit [left-alt]   for the grub menu at boot time.
<intelikey> if that is where your are having an issue.
<Jucato> intelikey: my menu.lst is default :P
<intelikey> Jucato it's also edgy
<Jucato> definitely
<intelikey> this would have been hoary or dapper   one....
<intelikey> remember i've never seen edgy
<Jucato> hoary probably. I've never seen that happen in Dapper
<proyecto> m
<intelikey> ok unless someone streightens us out we'll say it was a hoary thing.
<proyecto> mio
<proyecto> hggj
<proyecto> jygtg
<proyecto> oo
<proyecto> l,po,
<proyecto> oko
<ka_1900> ok intelikey ,. thanks a lot i will try it
<proyecto> oko
<proyecto> oko
<proyecto> ok+
<alanblins> anybody brazilian here?
<intelikey> is it a poll ?
<Jucato> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<foxhound31> hello kdm does stop the x server but i just get a grey screen
<foxhound31> i cant type anything in it or run any commands
<foxhound31> is there anything i can do about this
<intelikey> so [alt] +[f2] 
<intelikey> ^
<intelikey> even [alt] +[ctrl] +[f3] 
<intelikey> i'm thinking fb is not relenquishing the display.
<foxhound31> fb?
<intelikey> framebuffering
<foxhound31> oh aye
<foxhound31> not very helpful
<foxhound31> is there away to startup
<foxhound31> wothout starting the x server
<foxhound31> then i could just go to my desktop directory
<foxhound31> and run the nvidia drivers
<foxhound31> i did server admin command line in linux at university last semester
<foxhound31> but forgotten most of it now
<intelikey> [alt] +[ctrl] +[f3] 
<intelikey> [ctrl] +[alt] +[f1] 
<Dink> DaSkreech, im downloading another PPC of kubuntu now
<intelikey> console switching is basic admin stuff.    tty{1-6} are default login consoles....  whether x is running or not.
<DaSkreech> Dink: Hi :)
<DaSkreech> Just got back
<Dink> i was just about to start cooking i have about 15min left on the download
<Dink> what i am not sure is that kubuntu/ubuntu will be able to be installed via kboot
<jdfellow> hello just downloaded nasa world wind for linux withan installer i get permission denied as root what now?
<jdfellow> ./jre-1_5_0_09-linux-i586.bin: Permission denied
<octan> whats the tool called where i can bind a mac to a interface if a have more then 1 of the same nic?
<Dink> chmod +x ?
<Jucato> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<octan> !macbind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macbind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdfellow> dink was that for me
<Dink> yeah
<Kim^J> y0
<octan> !bindmac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bindmac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jdfellow> where do i run this command
<Dink> sudo chmod +x yourfilegoeshere
<Dink> DaSkreech, bbl going to cook dinner :)
<jdfellow> thank you
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> How does init stuff work with upstart?
<crimsun> rephrase, please?
<intelikey> crimsun long time no C++   :)
<crimsun> hullo, intelikey
<Jucato> want some Java coffee? :P
<chx> is there a 'light' spreadsheet for Linux? i just want to enter some numbers with explanation text , sum and print it
<Jucato> Gnumeric, KSpread, OO.o spreadsheet
<DaSkreech> Jucato: seen this? http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/lista-repository-sourceslist-ottimizzata-per-ubuntu-kubuntu-linux/
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yeah. that issue caused quite a ruckus
<DaSkreech> Why are they thinking of shipping Propietarty drivers un Ubuntu?
<Toscky> notte ragazzi
<Toscky> c' qulcuno di lingua italiana che pu darmi una mano?
<crimsun> DaSkreech: because people clamor for it
<crimsun> DaSkreech: ...*buntu is community-driven
<DaSkreech> crimsun: Thats a Dumb ass reason
<DaSkreech> People want Photoshop to work natively as well
<crimsun> I think it's apropos even if I disagree with their inclusion and being enabled by default
<Toscky> sono da poco entrato a far parte del mondo linux e non so installare i programmi
<Jucato> -offtopic please
<DaSkreech> I've been told by at least two people that they will use ubuntu when they can buy any game/program coming out in two years and install it in linux
<DaSkreech> Fine fine How do I get a USB wirelss adapter dongle working in Kubuntu?
<BetaCookies> you dont
<BetaCookies> :P
<DaSkreech> Seems so
<DaSkreech>  It works if I boot with it in but otherwise I don't see how I can assign it a network alias
<Toscky> c' qulache italiano?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Toscky> ok,thanks
<Toscky> !it
<foxhound31> hello for a given nvidia driver pkg
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: pang
<Admiral_Chicago> err pong
<foxhound31> how do i tell what other things i need dependencies etc
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: heheh
<Admiral_Chicago> took me a nap
<Admiral_Chicago> i need to hunt down dinner
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: Sho_ replied to your bug report in LP. were you able to read it?
<foxhound31> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers you see
* Admiral_Chicago puts on myziard hat and robe
<Jucato> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> no i'll look at it nom
<Admiral_Chicago> err i mean
* Admiral_Chicago puts up his spear
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I forgot to tell you to file the bug in bugs.kde.org rather than in LP
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i saw Sho said that, I'll put one on there as well
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What Ruckus?
<chx> Jucato: huh, oocalc as light??
<Jucato> DaSkreech: ruckus, noise, commotion. in MOTU and in the forums
<crimsun> ?
<Jucato> more probably because one of the owners of one of the repos listed there (ion, I think) did something to inform users about the dangers of using non-official repositories. he did it by changing the user's wallpaper
<DaSkreech> Oh!
<DaSkreech> That's not nice
<DaSkreech> SFW?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: what wasn't also nice was that the guy who recommended putting all those repositories didn't inform ion about it. the problem was that ion is only on a DSL connection. so you can guess what happened when dozens of people added his repos (which he doesn't give out to everyone, afaik)
<nrdb> I am trying to setup a vncserver to present a GDM login when a viewer connects, I have setup a system according to http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/VNC_GDM but the vncviewer won't connect :( can anyone help here?  I can ping the computer and there are no firewalls installed.
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyway i can change the power manager in kubuntu 6.10?
<DaSkreech> I'm confuzzled. Oh they were downloading from ion.. oh. Well I think everyone has learned a valuable lesson here :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I'm free :)
<DaSkreech> No More teaching for at least two maybe three weeks
<Jucato> DaSkreech: one of the repos listed on that page was ion's. ion sort of got pissed off
<Alter-Ego> i need speech to text program for reading caht
<Alter-Ego> er, text to speech
<Alter-Ego> so i can hear what is going on
<Jucato> !ktts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> er...
<Jucato> !kttsd
<ubotu> kttsd: a Text-to-Speech system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1925 kB, installed size 3940 kB
<Dink> DaSkreech, that would be a nope doesnt work
<ebiven> Does anyone know how to remove a laptop's cdrom drive without locking up the machine?
<DaSkreech> Dink: Does it boot elsewhere?
<Dink> yeah
<DaSkreech> Dink: Assuming that you have a mac :)
<Alter-Ego> configure it as a removable drive ?
<Dink> the dvd works
<ebiven> Alter-Ego: Whe do I do that?
<ebiven> Whe/Where
<DaSkreech> Hmm what do you have the kboot thingy on?
<Dink> i think kboot needs tweaking
<Dink> kboot is on the hdd of the ps3 its what it boots into
<DaSkreech> Is it a Live DVd or an alternate DVD?
<Dink> install/live dvd
<DaSkreech> Does it support live DVDs?
<Alter-Ego> ebiven no clue
<Dink> lol no clue.... when I try sda Linux it says sda is not bootable yet... then when i do install-fc sda it looks for the FC dvd which of course its not
<Alter-Ego> ebiven i suspect it can be done, system settings, advanced, drive or maybe through a cli
<Dink> gtg ill be back on later.... need to pick up wife then dinner
<sybermile> so is gedit called kate in kubuntu
<ebiven> Alter-Ego: Thanks, I'll keep digging.
<morkon> Has their been a fix yet with the /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy with multiplayer games? I have tried everything I could find on the net
<purpleposeidon> uhmm... help. I turned on X's full screen zoom thing and now I can't turn it off!
<purpleposeidon> ah, got it, nvm
<DaSkreech> Yeah that happened to me too
<jdfellow> Can't connect to X11 window
<jdfellow> server using ':0.0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable
<jdfellow> i am getting this error see above about not being able to connect X11 window what now?
<jdfellow> Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0.0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable
<jdfellow> what value do i set the Display variable to work ?
<purpleposeidon> morkon: Maybe if you stopped alsa? just a guess.
<campbch> does anyone here use kdevelop?
<campbch> no? :(
<bobindy> hi
<bobindy> does anyone know how to configure samba
<ebiven> Configure it to do what?
<ebiven> I run a few Samba servers on FreeBSD
<campbch> for some reason, it's changed... i never changed it. i can't access the list of projects available that i once had, it uses some crazy layout, doesn't create or open the primary .c file... i restarted, and now it says C++ instead of C, from the exact same settings, same program, and now i cant get back to C folder... it shouldnt matter, but it's really not working correctly?
<ebiven> If it isn't linux specific I might be able to help.
<bobindy> well is there a command to initiate
<ebiven> To start the service?
<bobindy> yes
<bobindy> I downloaded it and I can find it in a folder
<bobindy> but can't get it to work
<jdfellow> can someone help me with problem?
<ebiven> Should be in /etc/rc.d/
<bobindy> how do   you start   it
<ebiven> From a command line you can issue /etc/rc.d/servicename start
<bobindy> ok thanks
<ebiven> It's probably samba or sambaserver or smb-something
<bobindy> let me try that
<ebiven> There is also a "Services" applet
<_j> hello, i pluged a generic usb keyboard into my laptop and it does not detect in kubuntu.  any suggestions would be appreciated?
<ebiven> KDE Menu->System Settings->Advanced->System Services
<bobindy> I'm  there
<bobindy> it's not there
<ebiven> Do you see something that says "samba"?
<ebiven> Or smb?
<ebiven> If not it may not be installed.
<bobindy> how do I install
<bobindy> I used adept
<ebiven> Sadly, this question is Ubuntu-specific, where I have no experience.
<bobindy> to download and install
<ebiven> I'm a Kubuntu noob.
<bobindy> bummre
<bobindy> bummer
<bobindy> thanks anyway
<bobindy> I thought there was some sort of command to initiate it
<ebiven> Too bad you don't need to pull apart that huge config file or integrate to an LDAP server.
<ebiven> :)
<bobindy> I am going to pull something apart
<bobindy> I will continue the search
<_j> bobindy, try /etc/init.d/samba restart
<bobindy> etc/init.d/samba: line 25:  5558 Aborted                 start-stop-daemon --st
<DaSkreech> Dink: basically you have to decide if you want Linux from Day one :(
<bobindy> do I need permission
<lunitik> bobindy: do you actually need full blown samba? (its for a domain... chances are you only need a workgroup...)
<ebiven> sudo
<_j> yes sudo
<lunitik> What was his original question? I find it hard to believe Samba is needed....
<bobindy> that might of done something
<lunitik> bobindy: chances are you just want to install 'smb4k' as its the easiest KDE based interface for configuring shares.....
<bobindy> I installed it
<_j> do you want to set up a shared dir? or shared printing?
<bobindy> can't find it
<ebiven> bobindy: Are you trying to ACCESS a share or be a share?
<bobindy> dir
<_j> go to /etc/samba/
<intelikey> oh dir
<bobindy> access a share
<_j> and edit smb.conf
<ebiven> You don't want samba.
<lunitik> ebiven: irrelivant... workgroups can share files... domain is for centralized administration... just over complicates things
<bobindy> smb ok
<lunitik> bobindy: INSTALL SMB4K AND USE IT
<lunitik> bobindy: I promise it'll be less complicated  :)
<bobindy> ok
<bobindy> thanks
<bobindy> I think I did but I will check
<bobindy> brb
<lunitik> you certainly aren't using it!
<lunitik> Home networks don't usually need domain controllers... unless you have like 50 boxes in your house?
<DaSkreech> lunitik: Or you are a geek :0
<intelikey> yeah the normal 8-10 computer home really doesn't need samba
<DaSkreech> Or possibly testing stuff onyourself at home beofre you do it at work
<lunitik> bobindy: via smb4k's depends... you'll also be able to use 'smb://computername/where/you/put/the/file/you/want
<_j> bobindy smb.conf config is easy.  i've had smb4k crash.  let me know if you want the lines to add to smb.conf?
<lunitik> just like you'd use http://
<lunitik> _j: he doesn't need all that!
<bobindy> I checked adept
<bobindy> I installed smb4k
<bobindy> smbc
<lunitik> bobindy: then use it... it has a very simple interface!
<bobindy> the problem is I can't find  it
<Lam_> my laptop's built-in infrared sensor works out of the box. how do i disable it?
<bobindy> where would it be
<lunitik> NOT smbclient... smb4k ... its a kde application similar (kinda) to Network Neighborhood... only way better laid out!
<bobindy> got both
<lunitik> bobindy: either system or network in your kmenu
<lunitik> bobindy: you don't want to use smbclient directly... thats why you have smb4k  :)
<bobindy> nope
<bobindy> ok
<bobindy> the cats out of the bag
<bobindy> I don't know what I am doing
<lunitik> Grr... Utilities? its in one of those... "SMB/CIFS browser" or something
<bobindy> I'll serch for smb4k
<bobindy> yes you are right I found it
<lunitik> bobindy: I could already tell that much... that's what we're here for though... to help you learn etc  :)
<intelikey> lunitik i want to learn etc
<intelikey> :)
<bobindy> failed to mount
<lunitik> bobindy: in the bottom left corner... there is a browser ... it should look for and find your windows box/other samba box...
<lunitik> (I'm gonna be really mad if this is for network printing or such...)
<bobindy> yes
<lunitik> intelikey: You have to ask questions to get answers!
<bobindy> do  you put the computer name in
<bobindy> or ip address
<Homer> I"M USIN KDE 4
<intelikey> ok what does /ect/ stand for ?
<lunitik> bobindy: best to use ip  ... you likely don't have nmbd around
<intelikey> etc
<bobindy> ok
<bobindy> let me try
<bobindy> thanks
<Homer> //etc is where
<Homer> all config files
<Homer> are stored
<intelikey> not all but most
<Homer> all global config files
<lunitik> intelikey: it actually stands for ecetera ...  but pretend I spelled that correctly...
<Homer> user config files are stored in ~
<intelikey> Homer actually no.  a very odd few are in /usr/share
<Homer> oh
<lunitik> It was originally for files that that didn't fit anywhere else
<Homer> yay for consistancy
<Jucato>  /etc/kde3/has the *rc confi files, while /usr/share/apps have the XML config files and other stuff needed by the app (like themes, images, etc)
<Jucato> these are mirrored in ~/.kde/share/config and ~/.kde/share/apps
<lunitik> Jucato: he asked about where KDE4 is putting things....
<Jucato> ah
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<Jucato>  /etc/kde4? hehehe
<intelikey> lunitik who did ?
* lunitik hasn't actually messed around with kde4 yet... trying to be patient....
<lunitik> intelikey: Homer did
<Jucato> afaik, KDE4 development release is installed on /opt so that you can use it together with KDE 3 on Edgy
<Homer> plasma sounds cool
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: i don't think it's in /opt but it's in a folder that can be used side by side with 3 yes
<Homer> kde 4 dev 2 is still using kicker
<lunitik> Jucato: /opt and /usr/lib/kde4 mostly... but config files? I have no idea personally... other than user configs which are in .kde4
<intelikey> plasma sounds cool  hehhe   sound hot to me...
<lunitik> Homer: Kicker is part of plasma of course...
<Homer> sort of
<Homer> from what I read plasma is a complete rewrite
<Homer> it be a application that replaces kicker and kdesktop
<DaSkreech> Homer: it's not supposed to use kicker?
<Jucato> no. it's not a complete rewrite, but some have been re-written. but not everything
<DaSkreech> as long as it doesn't use hobbler :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> hehe
<lunitik> Homer: nah... they are using bits from kicker/kdesktop/konqueror/kompose/etc - porting and making more seamless
<Jucato> :)
<Homer> and will have native support for widgets
<Homer> in plasma
<Skrot-> Also apple widgets afaik
<lunitik> Admiral_Chicago: this is on topic... unless there is a #kubuntu+1 ?
<lunitik> (actually, I think there are edgy packages for beta kde4)
<campbch> :p are there any arguments i have to use with gcc? i'm trying gcc ncursestest.c and it says there is no input file?
<Jucato> lunitik: the /etc question is on topic, but not the other KDE 4 topics
<lunitik> Jucato: hmm.... is there a #kubuntu-kde4 at least?
<Jucato> lunitik: to ask about development questions for KDE4? #kubuntu-devel or #kde4-devel
<campbch> aaanyone know?
<Jucato> but be prepared, they will presume that you are a developer, not a regular user just playing around
<lunitik> I'm more than a regular user playing around.... I just suck at concentrating enough to actually write apps/package things (packaging has always scared me cuz I'll be sucked into code if things don't work...)
<bobindy> back
<lunitik> bobindy: you figure everything out?
<bobindy> not sure how to find the ip address on the windows box
<DaSkreech> Great now I have to purge Mplayer
<intelikey> i'm just a regular user  :)
<lunitik> bobindy: did you set up a computer name on that box? if not, just Start > Run > 'cmd' on the windows box... and type 'ping localhost'
<bobindy> yes
<lunitik> Or IPCONFIG ... but yeah
<lunitik> bobindy: you might be able to just type the computer name... XP machines submit such info... idk about previous versions...
<lunitik> bobindy: theoretically it should just be possible to browse to the machine.. smb4k should scan the network and find the other machine etc... there is some config options in the interface also to set workgroup etc...
<intelikey> why would mplayer depend on "libdv4 libdvdread3"   that's about stupid isn't it ?
<lunitik> Settings > Configure SMB4k almost certainly  :)
<bobindy> ok let me try
<lunitik> intelikey: mplayer shouldn't... I've never seen an mplayer package depend on libdvdread3 ... the people that worked on it also ship w32codecs and libdvdcss2.... so wouldn't make sense
<lunitik> Maybe the packager decided its a good idea though?
<intelikey> lunitik the dapper package does.
<intelikey> maybe you just didn't notice.
<lunitik> intelikey: I didn't use mplayer from the archive.... used debian-multimedia when it was nerim.net ... apparently Ubuntu just drug some packages in from there though, so they shouldn't have been that different
<lunitik> (I've used Marillat packages too much, and it never broke anything.... today the situation is likely a lot worse though...)
<unix_infidel> lunitik: my guess is that the extra stuff is included so that no one whines about it just "not working"
<lunitik> (Different major libc versions...)
<intelikey> "shouldn't"   heh    well any way, dappers mplayer depends on the dvd krap even though i don't have a dvd drive....
<lunitik> unix_infidel: perhaps.... those other packages are likely in universe for instance
<campbch> is there supposed to be some sort of vimtutor program?
<intelikey> doesn't matter i have no intintion of actually installing it.
<unix_infidel> intelikey: what's your point, you can still play digital video format media right?
<unix_infidel> you just need a dvd iso.
<intelikey> unix_infidel and ?
<campbch> i a) can't find it installed, b) cant find it on adept, and c) cannot figure vim out to save my life... it seems like there are very specific ways to do things that are not self-evident, like deleting lines
<campbch> also, how should one remove a directory using rmdir? it needs to be empty, but that's silly?
<lunitik> campbch: it SHOULD be in Universe....
<campbch> there has to be a switch that deletes the directory and everything in it
<unix_infidel> or just use rm
<intelikey> campbch heh yeah i like vim about that much too   ues nano.
<intelikey> use
<unix_infidel> vim is great if you want to macro everything or have very specific needs.
<lunitik> campbch: apt-cache search vimtutor returns vim-common... I'd prolly try that  ;)
<lunitik> also, there is vim-doc which apparently even gives you pretty html layouts.... which tells me its likely on the net too... but yeah... point konqi @ /usr/share/docs/vim-doc/whatever/chapter/you/want
<campbch> i had vim-common installed by default, but vim, and vim-full, and all the other useful packages that might contain vim itself were not instaleld
<campbch> installed*
<intelikey> unix_infidel until you get to extended reg. exp. mcedit can do all vi* does and is a lot more user friendly.  but it does have some M$ nastalga about it, so some don't like it.
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys i have a linksys wireless card - broadcom chipset..... i can get online fine with iwconfig, but i cant get knetwork manager to find anything or even see the card
<ForzaPalermo> what can i do?
<lunitik> ForzaPalermo: NetworkManager is started?
<ForzaPalermo> i would assume so
<lunitik> ForzaPalermo: don't guess... ps -e | grep NetworkManager
<ForzaPalermo> ps -e | grep NetworkManager
<ForzaPalermo> oops
<ForzaPalermo>  4242 ?        00:00:00 NetworkManager
<ForzaPalermo>  4262 ?        00:00:00 NetworkManagerD
<lunitik> Hmm... then we meander into other means of configuration.... that I usually get in trouble for helping people with  :/
<ForzaPalermo> lunitik, hehe, well any help will do
<intelikey> hmmm "NetworkManager" another app i've never used.
<campbch> is it possible to set the settings so that konsole doesn't beep? whenever i change it, it changes back
<lunitik> ForzaPalermo: #debian is more useful... just don't tell them you're running K/Ubuntu... it just tells them you're an idiot (not because of what you use, but because you asked in the wrong spot etc...)
<intelikey> campbch yes inside konsole preferances
<lunitik> intelikey: Not really useful unless you have a wireless nic
<intelikey> visual bell
<intelikey> lunitik i don't have a nic
* lunitik cries for intelikey
<Jucato> campbch: when you remove the System Bell, do you Save as Default afterwards?
<bobindy> back
<lunitik> Someone should change that... imo too many people are used to just setting it to save
<bobindy> gettin alot of fails
<Lam_> is there a terminal command to watch for input from any external devices? i want to see what device is picking up my infrared remote and disable it
<bobindy> thanks for your help
<bobindy> everyone
<Hawkwind> Lam_: Possibly tail -f /var/log/message or dmesg
<Lam_> Hawkwind: ok i'll try that. thanks
<intelikey> Lam_ rmmod irmod    or is it ir_mod    maybe lsmod and find the module name...
<Lam_> intelikey: i don't exactly know what module it is. the infrared worked out of the box in kubuntu
<intelikey> lam look for ir*mod
<ForzaPalermo> no one is helping me in debian :(
<lunitik> bobindy: You're sure the Windows system is set up for sharing files and folders?
<intelikey> ForzaPalermo what you working on ?
<lunitik> grrr
<ForzaPalermo> getting knetwork manager to detect my wireless broadcom chipset
<ForzaPalermo> this way i dont need to use iwconfig
<lunitik> He should NOT be having issues... even my mother figured out how to browse Windows shares with SMB4K  :/
<ForzaPalermo> i want to say its something to do with me interface file
<intelikey> ForzaPalermo hmmm out of my ball park,   have you asked in ##linux ?
<Lam_> intelikey: nothing. didn't find anything even with ir*
<ForzaPalermo> no
<intelikey> Lam_  lsmod | grep ir     turned up empty handed ?
<Lam_> intelikey: yeah
* lunitik wonders why ForzaPalermo is scared of #debian ... helpful bunch so long as you show effort, and don't say dumb things like "well, this is an Ubuntu box, but you should help me!"
<lunitik> Certainly a better source than ##linux
<[Relic] > where's the cofiguration for sensors and the sensor data stored (if it is logged)
<Lam_> how irritating. i can't work on getting my remote to work on my desktop if my laptop keeps turning itself on when i push buttons
<ForzaPalermo> im not scared... im in debian... and no one even responded
<lunitik> ForzaPalermo: you already messed up... its called NetworkManager-kde in Debian
<intelikey> lunitik "helpful bunch so long as..."   i've never gotten any thing but foul mouthed adgitation from there...
<lunitik> intelikey: I learn a bunch every time I go in there...
<intelikey> i'm sure there are some really nice people judging by the number of users.  but....  the loud mouth is the one heard.
<ForzaPalermo> lunitik, well how am i supposed to know that
<lunitik> I also know who to ask when I have a legit question....
<intelikey> that's the key ^
<lunitik> ForzaPalermo: your question is related to NetworkManager... not the KDE interface
<lunitik> ForzaPalermo: hmm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<intelikey> ForzaPalermo generally as short as you can make a question with still providing the pertanant info, is the best.   in any channel...
<Kiongku_> ^
<ForzaPalermo> ok thanks
<lunitik> Read through the issues etc... see if anything seems familier... ignore nm-applet same as knetworkmanager... everything else is valid
<paulw> ForzaPalermo: quietly lurking to get the feel of the environment helps too
<lunitik> intelikey: Not at all...
<lunitik> !smart questions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smart questions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lunitik> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html  <-- good reading to get help from intelligent people
<intelikey> so go read it.
<intelikey> :)
<lunitik> Intelligent people don't want to guess what you actual issue is... they want all the info up front, so they can troubleshoot with you easier
* intelikey wonders whom is intelligent.........
<lunitik> intelikey: I've probably read it in its entirety like 50 times....
<lunitik> In the Ubuntu mediums, its generally ok, because knowledgeable people (ie, those that have your answer) are generally more patient...
<campbch> if i were to install something like a library, e.g ncurses, how would i use it? im using ncurses.h like the tutorial says, but neither gcc or kdevelop can find it? i know kdevelop uses gcc to compile, so it's technically the same, but anyways...
<campbch> it says its installed, but locate:ncurses..h turns up nothing, so it's not on the machine
<lunitik> campbch: apt-cache search ncurses -dev
<campbch> with one ., of course
<lunitik> (note the space)
* intelikey still wonders who is intelligent.  
<lunitik> uhh... ignore the - in -dev though
* lunitik could have named the package... but showing tools to assist in the future is more helpful  :$
<paulw> intelikey: there are a lot of super egos out there that legends in their own minds :)
<kalbo> jucato !
<Jucato> hi kalbo/dude_
<dude_> hello guys
<intelikey> paulw mmm hmmmm
<dude_> jucato: how do i install nvidia beta drivers
<Jucato> intelikey is intelligent-likely
<campbch> ok, im following http://tldp.org/HOWTO/NCURSES-Programming-HOWTO/helloworld.html verbatim, but it will not compile saying that everything's all referencing bad things?
<lunitik> dude_: http://albertomilone.com/wordpress  <-- he discusses the most useful recent drivers...
<Jucato> dude_: dunno. just follow the link lunitik gave. just be careful. "beta" really means beta
<intelikey> Jucato or not.  but we are all in error measuring our selves by our selves, and compairing our selves to our selves.....
<Jucato> intelikey: trying to get philosophical, are we? :)
<paulw> :)
<lunitik> Jucato: I don't think Alberto's packages are really beta? just the most recent packaged....
<intelikey> Jucato no did that earlier  remember... :)
<dude_> jucato: ya, already a victim of beta crash community....
<Jucato> lunitik: probably. dude was asking about beta drivers. I just presumed :)
<campbch> everything is installed correctly, i just cant get it to work now :( it didnt give me a message saying it couldnt find the header this time
<Kiongku> o.O
<campbch> my eyes hurt
<Jucato> intelikey: heheh. I'm not into a philosophizing condition right now, though :)
* lunitik has an ATI card... doesn't figure he'll get much better performance for a while, ATI is just clueless about coding drivers for Linux  :/
* campbch has intel. it functions.
<campbch> :(
<campbch> i want
<campbch> to be able to make a program that can take a screen print output at standard (x,y) spots in text form
<campbch> they say ncurses can do this, but i cant get it to work
<campbch> :( anyone have any pointers?
<lunitik> Jucato: what is the versioning on the beta driver? his latest is 9629
<lunitik> (latest in edgy is 82-something afaik)
<campbch> what does it mean by undefined reference?
<lunitik> campbch: #ncurses probably
<Jucato> lunitik: 8776 on Edgy, iirc. Alberto doesn't mention in his blog which driver it is
<lunitik> Jucato: http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/?p=42  hmmm
<intelikey> there is an ncurses channel registered but it's empty....
<Jucato> lunitik: I think the 9xxx driver is beta in the sense that it is not yet tested to work 100% on Ubuntu
<campbch> is empty :( its gotta be a general question
<campbch> im sure its something i just dont know about related to the system
<paulw> gnite all
<intelikey> campbch ask in ##linuxhelp   you might get lucky.
<lunitik> campbch: you asked earlier about gcc args? you are using plain 'gcc ncurses.h' ?
<lunitik> With build-essential and libncurses5-dev installed, it should compile with what your link says....
<Benner> hi, i am a newbie to kubuntu, it first dont recognized my ati, so i had few resolution fail boot, but after started in recovery mode and reconfigure my xorg.conf i typed startx and its work now like a charm, but only if i go in console first and startx, if it boot from the grub, resolution fail, i supose there is two xorg.conf from different users?
<robotgeek> Benner: nope
<lunitik> Benner: 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic xorg-driver-fglrx'
<lunitik> Benner: read that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<lunitik> I just realized the rest is complicated via IRC  ;)
<intelikey> Benner also to your actual question,  the default config is in /etc/X11/  if you have one in any users home then that will be used for that user   you chould put the working config in etc and rm any others
<Benner> intelikey if think that's my answer
<Benner> let me see
<lunitik> Benner: what I said will get things actually working...
<Benner> lunitik: i did that already but in the recovery mode started by startx command... work fine
<Benner> but i cant get into my default account
<lunitik> intelikey: xdm/gdm/kdm do not parse ~/.xorg.conf or something... and .xsession doesn't configure settings
<lunitik> Benner: the recovery mode uses vesa
<intelikey> lunitik startx does !
<intelikey> so think.
<lunitik> intelikey: umm... care to give me a line where it contains this?
<intelikey> no
<lunitik> intelikey: No X Server parses a users personal config file for anything but individual sessions
<Benner> when i go into system setting, display it says : graphic card=ati driver=fglrx
<Dink> DaSkreech, you still around ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<lunitik> (ie, you can throw things like 'exec fluxbox & exec amarok' in .xsession ... you can't tell it to use a different resolution via that file
<intelikey> lunitik talking through your hat ?
<Dink> i dont think there is a way to install kubuntu through kboot is my conclusion ;)
<lunitik> intelikey: no... I've read the script
<DaSkreech> Well there must be some reason :)
<lunitik> intelikey: vi /usr/bin/startx
<intelikey> lunitik i've started x via startx with a broken xorg.conf in my home and guess what....
<DaSkreech> Other than Sony loves Fedora
<lunitik> intelikey: /$HOME ... go through the entire file... it never parses a user specific server config... only session configs
<SperMite> what would be wise to do with this message : Configuration file `/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc' , here are my options ( http://dpaste.com/3106/)
<solid_liq> anyone know how to access the advanced keybindings like you can in stock KDE so that I can assosciate a key press with a dcop command or a shell script or whatever I want?
<intelikey> lunitik well you're not as clever as you think you are.   test it.
<Dink> lol
<lunitik> intelikey: you can specify another config file... but it WILL NOT parse one automatically
<Dink> there probably is.... Im not smart enough to figure it out yet ;)
<intelikey> yes it does
<Benner> ok suposing there's another xorg.conf.. where are they supossed to be? in /home ?
<lunitik> intelikey: you're wrong... but I'm not going to argue with you
<intelikey> lunitik no i'm not.
<lunitik> intelikey: find the line where it parses it, and I'll look
<intelikey> (==) Using config file: "/etc/dhcp/xorg.conf"
<intelikey> Data incomplete in file /etc/dhcp/xorg.conf
<intelikey> see that
<lunitik> ok?
<intelikey> command was touch xorg.conf ;startx
<intelikey>  /etc/dhcp is root's home dir btw
<Benner> i only have /etc/dhcp3
<intelikey> so stop talking through your hat.
<DaSkreech> Dink: Yeah The only thing that is you have to knwo from Day one that you want  Linux on it
<intelikey> Benner i set that up as root's home.  i don't have a /root  :)
<Dink> what you mean ?
<DaSkreech> SInce you have to format the entire drive
<Dink> other then it will format your saved games ;)
<Benner> oot@Benner:/etc/dhcp3# ls
<Benner> dhclient-enter-hooks.d  dhclient-exit-hooks.d  dhclient.conf
<Dink> yeah it will delete your saved games
<DaSkreech> What kind of drive is it?
<DaSkreech> Laptop?
<Dink> yeah
<intelikey> now lunitik if you care to test that.   'i could care less what file or line in the file does it'  you will see, and you will stop arguing with me about it.
<lunitik> intelikey: 'touch xorg.conf ; sudo startx -- :1' ... uses /etc/X11/xorg.conf .... 'touch xorg.conf && sudo startx -- :1' ... gasp... it uses xorg.conf
<Dink> Going to watch some tv with the wife.... going to think this through some mroe..... there has to be a way :)
<intelikey> i didn't sudo anythinh
<intelikey> i didn't sudo anything
<lunitik> normal users can't startx
<lunitik> (at least not from konsole  :/)
<[Relic] > show me one person who is normal  :)
<intelikey> lunitik sudo -i    then touch xorg.conf ; killall kdm ;startx
<lunitik> *goes to try same test on a real cli*
<lunitik> intelikey: why killall? just start anew  :/
<intelikey> because the user asking the question that you were misinforming was using a root console to startx   simulate the conditions.
<intelikey> or is that not obvious ?
<DaSkreech> Dink: if I see the other guy I'll drop your name
<aib> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions redirects to http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<Benner> ok i'm trying something..
<lunitik> intelikey: you're making shit up as you go along... and I wasted time testing... good job?
<intelikey> shall i scrool up and get the quote ?
<kalbo> jucato: how do i un install nvidia beta driver
<lunitik> I did it via sudo -i  ... via sudo ... always reads xorg.conf... like I said IT WON'T PARSE RANDOM xorg.conf FILES
<Jucato> kalbo: dunno... sorry
<intelikey> <Benner> hi, i am a newbie to kubuntu, it first dont recognized my ati, so i had few resolution fail boot, but after started in recovery mode and reconfigure my xorg.conf i typed startx and its work now like a charm, but only if i go in console first and startx, if it boot from the grub, resolution fail, i supose there is two xorg.conf from different users? <--- make that up.
<intelikey> lunitik ^
<lunitik> I have an ATI card... it happens to me EVERY time I do a fresh install...
<intelikey> doesn't matter point is he has two xorg.conf files  one loads from startx in the console the other is the default and the default was the broken one.
<kalbo> jucato: what is the command for re configuring the xorg/
<Jucato> kalbo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lunitik> intelikey: He was a n00b guessing...
<kalbo> jucato: tnx
<lunitik> intelikey: Please stop addressing me...
<intelikey> lunitik k stop agruing with me about it :)     </done>
<sgorilla80> cpu scaling seems to work for me in kde but not in gnome
* lunitik goes to find a sharp object
<[Relic] > anyone know where the config file for sensors is?   I am sure it is getting mb/cpu values backwards
<intelikey> lmsensors ?
<Lam_> does anyone else use gaim and notice that gaim messes up the 2-row tray icons when the panel is set to 48px?
<lunitik> [Relic] : dpkg -L lm-sensors | grep etc
<lunitik> [Relic] : you'd probably prefer ksensors
<nichole> eh
<nichole> so im having trouble with firefox // konquorer + internet....
<lunitik> nichole: what is the issue?
<nichole> im on yahoo // sbcglobal // att // whoever they call themselves this week internet...
<[Relic] > lunitik, not sure I am trying to find if there is any output file to see if I can get the info into another program too
<nichole> but images in myspace decide not to load randomly....
<nichole> and just some dont load... a lot of em do which is what makes it confusing... and its not the same ones from one session to the next...
<reldruh> hi
<lunitik> nichole: Thats because MySpace is targeted at IE, and IE allows for broken code.... fwiw, I've had better results with Flock for such sites
<nichole> also: ive noticed that with the flash vids from say youtube.com that if i watch as i go or pause a bit into it they dont wanna play correctly if i wait till they are finished loading.. and replay from the start...
<nichole> lunitik: flock?? wth is that :3
<reldruh> I'm having some trouble using my camera in kubuntu and was hoping to get some help
<lunitik> nichole: www.flock.com ... a firefox fork especially for social websites  :)
<nichole> o.o zomg thanx
<nichole> same with youtube?
<lunitik> nichole: I use it as my current 32bit browser on my amd64 system.... works out nicely  :)
<nichole> and is there a way to tell what flash i have... i want that new beta :3 if its stable at all at least////
<nichole> lunitik:  is it faster btw?
<nichole> ive noticed that firefox takes its pretty time :/
<lunitik> nichole: for youtube... you want flash9 not flash7 .... flash7 has horrible effects like being out of sync several seconds on linux
<intelikey> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<intelikey> first one was an ooops.
<sgorilla80> how do you configre wireless in kde?
<sgorilla80> i want an easy gui interfaced
<nichole> ubotu:  thanx ;p been through that page.,. i know i tried to get the flash 9 in and also tried the regular... just wanted to knwo if there was a .. o wait thats a package for it on seveas?? sweet thats perfect.... and yes this is dapper sorry
<intelikey> !wifi | sgorilla80
<ubotu> sgorilla80: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nichole> er i meant intelikey not ubotu ... ~_~
<intelikey> :)
<nichole> and apparently i just sent an edit request to the bot ~_~
<nichole> so the package is still flash-nonfree ?
<lunitik> flashplugin-nonfree ... yes...
<van> I can't get OpenGL to function with an ATi Radeon X1300Pro in Edgy.  Can someone help?
<nichole> ah thanx
* nichole goes off to add that repository and see about installing flock
<lunitik> mmm... he has w32codecs too... that'd be a pain to get working though  :|
<DaSkreech> Why isn't flock in the repos?
<sgorilla80> kaffeine seems good
<intelikey> lunitik peace be with ya.  i'm outa here.
<lunitik> DaSkreech: No maintainer built a package?
<nichole> mm oh yeah... also what about the repository.. do i need to add a spot on it?
<nichole> like main or non-free etc ?
<DaSkreech> how is that possible?
<nichole> sorry to bother as j00 go !_!
<sgorilla80> is there something like the equivalent of network-manager-gnome
<nichole> eg
<lunitik> nichole: add deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com dapper-seveas custom via 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list (recommend at the bottom under '## THIRD PARTY REPOS'
<lunitik> there is also 'extras' instead of 'custom' which is interesting....
<lunitik> hmm... even more to have fun with via dapper.... he only has 3 for edgy  :/
<lunitik> http://seveas.imbrandon.com/pool/dapper-seveas/
<reldruh> can anybody help get my camera running? It's recognized in Edgy but I can't view files or use it with digikam. I keep getting the error message "could not claim usb device" when I try to view it in Konqueror
<sgorilla80> is there something in kde, equivalent to windows xp wireless management program
<reldruh> sgorilla80: in kubuntu there's a wireless assistant. It's in the K-menu under internet
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reldruh> that sounds like what you're looking for
<sgorilla80> reldruh: does it support WPA, or is that device dependent?
<lunitik> reldruh: That thing doesn't directly utilize WPA
<lunitik> sgorilla80: no
<sgorilla80> is wpa support not very good in linux?
<sgorilla80> what program should i use for wpa
<reldruh> I tried :-)
<Healot> sgorilla80: no... depends on the driver, really, manufacturer's support is lacking
<lunitik> sgorilla80: it is... kwlan apparently handles it fine.... wlassistant is brain dead on the subject though, even though they both use the same backend
<reldruh> speaking of manufacturer support, does anybody have any ideas why my camera is recognized but innaccessible?
<DaSkreech> sgorilla80: I'm sorry are you a 80 lb gorilla?
<sgorilla80> DaSkreech: 230 lb
<aib> is there a way to make Adept stop filtering once I see the package I want?
<lunitik> wpasupplicant is depended on by both.... but kwlan apparently handles it better.... you can use wpasupplicant directly if you're not scared of some man pages etc
<lunitik> sgorilla80: ^
<sgorilla80> i guess you can figure out how to write raw frames
<sgorilla80> and watch how windows connects with wpa
<sgorilla80> and make it work with linux
<lunitik> wpasupplicant is part of default install
<sgorilla80> cool, i looked at wpasupplicant, never tried running it
<lunitik> You'd just feed it the key.... and voila
<sgorilla80> cool, that sounds cool
<sgorilla80> i have a sprint evdo card
<sgorilla80> i guess i can hack on that now
<sgorilla80> then when im at some place with wpa
<sgorilla80> i can hack on wpasupplicant to test it out, and be able to look stuff up on the internet
<sgorilla80> hard to get stuff working in linux (for me) when i have no internet
* Dr_willis  runs wires
<sgorilla80> i want a stomp box where i can give other people access
<sgorilla80> like run a ap which is connected to evdo
* lunitik disables security briefly... because he's lazy
<sgorilla80> lunitik: run openvpn
<lunitik> wlassistant will get you online if you turn off security to download knetworkmanager
<lunitik> sgorilla80: care for my IP too?  :S
<miyako> quick question hopefully someone can help me out with: how do I go about changing the default command line editor from nano to vim?
<sgorilla80> well lately i have just been using iwconfig with shell scripts
<sgorilla80> but im trying to set up ubuntu for other people and i dont expect them to do it
<lunitik> miyako: export $EDITOR='/usr/bin/vim' <-- throw that into your bashrc
<Dr_willis> be sure vim is installed. :)
<sgorilla80> also im lazy and i dont want to keep writing shell scripts
<lunitik> miyako: also... update-alternatives --config editor  will let you also
<miyako> I don't remember specifically installing vim, but I use it all the time, if it wasn't installed I'm sure it was the first thing I ever installed ;)
<Dr_willis> i think some other vi is isntalled by default.
<aib> (first thing after emacs, of course)
<lunitik> (gives you a pretty little ncurses interface any everything... you just pick from a list... but thats system wide)
<lunitik> s/any/and/
<miyako> hmm, ok, got that changed
<miyako> it was one of those little things that bugged me, but never enough to really change
<sgorilla80> so knetworkmanager is better than the kde wirless helper?
<miyako> then finally today I decided that I might as well find out how to change it lol
<lunitik> sgorilla80: if you have a laptop... certainly... unless you enjoy setting things up every time you want to access another WAP?
<lunitik> miyako: update-alternatives is helpful little app  :)
<miyako> yeah, seems like it
<miyako> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu- though I'm guessing update-alternatives is a debian thing that ubuntu inherited?
<miyako> been using Suse and Redhat for a while
<lunitik> miyako: sudo update-alternatives --config [tab] [tab]    to see what else you can configure as preferences...
<miyako> lunitik, thanks, that's handy ^_^
<lunitik> miyako: Red Hat has it... I'm not sure about SUSE?
<lunitik> They ported it from Debian  :)
<miyako> Suse uses YaST for all the configuration stuff
<Rawrness> Could i run berryl decently with this? http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7951638&productCategoryId=cat01151&type=product&tab=1&id=1152836575674
<miyako> it's sorta like a linux version of the control panel in windows: clunky- writes over your config files- slow- but you always know that if you need to change something you can find it in there
<miyako> ...wow, I never realized emacs had an IRC client
<lunitik> Rawrness: comfortably? I'm not sure... things like the flame effect are pretty resource intensive... you should be able to get some effects though, yes
<lunitik> Rawrness: Even with the open source drivers perhaps  :)
<miyako> I wonder how easy it is to write plugins for Beryl
<Rawrness> I would be runing the nvida betas
<Rawrness> Right now my Geforce 6100 gives me alot of blank black boxs
<miyako> someone needs to fix this desktop cube thing, we need a desktop n-gon, where n is at least 8 and preferably 16
<Rawrness> I just want rid of them
<miyako> I had a lot of trouble with the nvidia beta driver
<miyako> it runs fine with Beryl
<miyako> but the 2D performance is abysmal
<lunitik> miyako: There are options to assist with that if I recall...
<miyako> I've been playing around with OpenGL a bit lately
<lunitik> Hmm... I don't see it  :/
<lunitik> I guess that was the radeon drivers  :/
<miyako> been writing a photo management app, was thinking for a bit about rendering the UI in OpenGL, to make it a fancy shmancy app for people to show off on their XGL desktops hehe
<Dr_willis> write a screensaver that shows photos in little photo frames/collages and moving about. :)
<Dr_willis> like a stack of instant-kodak prints blowing in the wind.
<Dr_willis> :)
<miyako> what I'm working on right now is a program that lets me import directories full of images
<miyako> and do batch resizing, rotation, and watermarking
<miyako> then automatically upload them to my blog
<miyako> then I'm going to start adding some experimental features
<miyako> like being able to search for your images by drawing a picture
<miyako> as well as automatic photo correction ala "I'm Feeling Lucky" in Picasa
<miyako> also thinking about trying to write a simple facial recognition algorithm
<miyako> and tying it with a tagging system
<miyako> so the application will start to figgure out what photos are of who
<miyako> also have some Texture Synthesis algorithms I wrote in java that I might port over and add to the application
<miyako> and eventually it will be one of those big kitchen sink applications that shows off a lot of things that are neat theoretically, but is unusable for anyone under the rank of Advanced God
<miyako> sorta like Emacs :-P
<Healot> geek blog ~ yummy
* lunitik thinks emacs competes on unfair grounds in the editor wars.... it tries to be a mini operating system... still kinda off topic here though
<miyako> yeah, suppose I should head over to kubuntu-offtopic now
<miyako> or sign off completely and get some sleep
<DaSkreech> How do I close a split view in Konqueror?
<Dr_willis> You lose geek points for sleeping.
<lunitik> latter probably being the better idea  :D
<sgorilla80> hmm, kde wireless network configurator crashes on me
<sgorilla80> and when i get it running it doesnt work
<miyako> Dr_willis - I haven't slept yet since I woke up at 1am saturday and started waiting in line for my Wii
<miyako> I think my geek points will still be in good standing
<sgorilla80> those automated network programs never work for me
<miyako> and if I sleep so will I, at my job
<miyako> lol
<DaSkreech> Install Kubuntu on it :()
<Healot> sleeping at work :)
<Dr_willis> miyako,  not for a Wii. :)
<sgorilla80> miyako: are you going to sell it on ebay?
<lunitik> DaSkreech: same menu you created it in!
<sgorilla80> you can install kubuntu on ps3
<miyako> sgorilla80, heck no, I play Zelda on it
<DaSkreech> lunitik: Ctrl+Shit+L ?
<miyako> and then when I can buy another one, I'll install Linux on it
<Dr_willis> I will go get a Wii  in Feb, or March.. when i can walk into a store and just pick one up...
<Dr_willis> :)
<lunitik> DaSkreech: R
<sgorilla80> miyako: i remember zelda back in the nes days
<sgorilla80> that was an awesome game
<Dr_willis> actually you just reminded me of all the OTHER zelda games i got that never have finished.
<DaSkreech> lunitik: Great :)
<sgorilla80> zelda on snes was cool also
<miyako> sgorilla80, the original zelda is available for the Wii through the virtual console ;)
<Dr_willis> With the GC. and the move of zelda to a 3d world.. it just dont seem as fun...
<lunitik> DaSkreech: only an option to close active view though.... annoying if you're not thinking
<sgorilla80> miyako: that is awesome
<sgorilla80> is it possible to disable your hardware eject button on cdrom
<sgorilla80> i accidently hit it alot
<miyako> Dr_willis, sgorilla80 - care to carry on this conversation in #kubuntu-offtopic ? I don't want to clog up the main room
<DaSkreech> Hmm I should probably figure out a way to jump between split views then
<lunitik> sgorilla80: mount a cd in it all the time.... then it won't open   :P
<Dr_willis> heh - ive said about all i know on the topic. heh .. :)
<sgorilla80> lunitik: i am playing a movie on it, and it still lets me eject
* Dr_willis goes back to checking out KDE themes/window decorations
<sgorilla80> i guess its not mounted, but able to be read
<lunitik> sgorilla80: movies don't get mounted
<lunitik> (nor do audio cd's)
<lunitik> (in response to your question.... afaik there is no way...)
<miyako> KDE auto-mounts DVDs on my DVD reader
<Dr_willis> i noticed befor the KDE showed my audio cds with special dirs for flac/mp3/so on...
<miyako> but the system won't mount DVDs at all in my burner for some reason
<Dr_willis> but it dont show it now..
<miyako> DVD movies that is
<lunitik> sgorilla80: ls -l /media/cdrom0 (or 1) ... anything like .VCD listed?
<sgorilla80> lunitik: nope
<lunitik> sgorilla80: in neither directory?
<sgorilla80> true
<sgorilla80> i checked mount also
<sgorilla80> nothing like a dvd rom is listed
<sgorilla80> hdb
<lunitik> (cdrom0 would be /dev/hdc .... cdrom1 /dev/hdd)
<lunitik> sgorilla80: Then its not mounted...
<sgorilla80> oh yeah, hdc
<miyako> I think there is a command to tell what is mounted, and where
<miyako> but I can't remember what it is
<smaggard> df
<smaggard> i think
<Dr_willis> try the 'mount' command. :)
<smaggard> type df
<smaggard> itll show ya what is mownted
<miyako> hmm, I guess that does show removable media as well
<miyako> never realized that
<smaggard> :D
<Dr_willis> if its mounted.. it should show it.
<miyako> I think there is another, much more cryptic command, that does the same thing
<Dr_willis> the system  dosent care about 'removeable' or not. :)
<miyako> Dr_willis, true enough - guess I should know that
<lunitik> Everything is removeable/hot swappable in the kernel....
<lunitik> Including CPU's and RAM... on every platform.... thanks to mainframe support....
<Dr_willis> everything is a file. :)
<lunitik> Dr_willis: over simplification, but sure
<sgorilla80> does kde have something where you can see temperature readouts?
<sgorilla80> like lmsensors
<lunitik> although I don't recommend pulling out a ram stick or cpu for the record... it SHOULD work... but it COULD go bang too!
<Dr_willis> lunitik,  heh - it was in some Linux book by oriealy so its got to be true!
<Dr_willis> :)_
<lunitik> sgorilla80: ksensors
<miyako> lunitik, might not work so well on single CPU machines though ;)
<lunitik> Dr_willis: It is... Greg Kroah-Hartman was boasting about it not so long ago
<miyako> maybe if you did it REALLY fast
<lunitik> (well, I read the presentation not so long ago...)
<miyako> "when you can swap your CPU between clock cycles, then will you be ready"
<Dr_willis> Yea - its so confusing to  my windows friends that i can 'mount' a drive anywhere on the system..
<lunitik> Dr_willis: You can do that on Windows too actually....
<miyako> Dr_willis, can't you do that on Windows too?
<lunitik> miyako: you can indeed!
<Dr_willis> its ever worked very well...
<Dr_willis> under windows for me.
<lunitik> I did it like 30 times just to make sure once  (H)
<Dr_willis> heck windows has fits when my system installed to D: and  i had no C:
<lunitik> Dr_willis: You just create a drive... and instead of picking a drive letter... pick a Directory....
<miyako> *nod* that's the way our work machines are set up, and they are running NT4
<Dr_willis> lunitik,  i do belive thats for ntfs only however...  i forget now.
<lunitik> Dr_willis: Yeah, it doesn't like that much
<Dr_willis> i aint booted to windows in a Loooooooooong time
<lunitik> Dr_willis: Its not even for XP Home... only the professional branches
<Dr_willis> lunitik,  heh.. well aint that special... lets take out features!
<lunitik> Its one of the little throw ins you get for that extra ~$100
<miyako> I use linux at home, at work I have to use windows...to run cygwin to SSH into a linux box
<lunitik> Dr_willis: To be fair, you get FTP and HTTP servers too etc....
<Dr_willis> I just use putty.exe to ssh to my linux box's :)
<Dr_willis> lunitik,  let me get out my wallet! heh
<lunitik> You get an average Linux system for $240
<miyako> Dr_willis, all our work machines run Cygwin, because they won't install Linux, but they will do everything linux-y on windows under Cygwin *sigh*
<Dr_willis> isent cygwin like.. no longer being developed?
<miyako> Dr_willis, it's changed hands a bunch of times, and Redhat no longer supports it AFAIK, but there is still a bit of work that gets done on it
<lunitik> Dr_willis: I'm sure it sees a line a year, at LEAST!
<Dr_willis> heh.
<miyako> we're running the latest version XOrg on it, as well as gcc4
<Dr_willis> last i used cygwin - some how it made some dirs on my XP drive i couldent delete.. :)
<lunitik> It was one of the things Red Hat got via the Cygnus transaction
<miyako> I'm not complaining though
<miyako> they are talking about maybe moving to Linux
<miyako> and it will certainly make my life easier
<miyako> since there won't be nearly as much stuff that needs to get ported over
<lunitik> miyako: Thats pretty much why Cygwin was created.... as an entry point  :)
<Dr_willis> Ive been putting XMING (ximg?) some X server.. on my window box's
<Dr_willis> that + putty, lets me run apps on the linux box and see them on my windows box. heh.. they dont look bad either
<miyako> I wish my net connection was faster
<miyako> running X apps remotely is painful at work because of my home connection
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: you can do that with cygwin.
<miyako> also, because the X app I work on from home is multimedia intensive, and remote X isn't so good at that
<lunitik> miyako: even via xnest? it has almost no overhead
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  thats the old way. :P
<unix_infidel> its an xorg port too, not a bastardized x11 server.
<unix_infidel> erm, xfree *
<miyako> lunitik, the biggest problem is I get horrible latency and have only like 128kbps upload from home
<tlp__> hmm it seems like my evdo is working
<miyako> and I'm usually running X to test my photo album application
<unix_infidel> tlp__: on linux?  which device?
<tlp__> on a sprint evdo card
<tlp__> px-500
<miyako> well, I'm going to head off to bed
<unix_infidel> nice, how much time setting it up?
<miyako> night all
<tlp__> its about broadband speed
<tlp__> unix_infidel: 2 minutes
<tlp__> faster than setting it up in windows
<tlp__> surprisingly
<unix_infidel> tlp__: how much for the gprs card?
<tlp__> unix_infidel : free
<unix_infidel> with service?
<tlp__> 50 dollars with 50 dollar rebate
<tlp__> yeah, costs 60 a month
<tlp__> they make another one, merlin model that has gps
<unix_infidel> yea, t-mobile is only 19 a month.
<tlp__> you would have to hack it, but it would be worth it
<unix_infidel> unlimited.
<tlp__> i heard t-mobile is slow
<tlp__> its 15 a month if you want to tether
<verbose> in a list of found packages from aptitude search blah, what does it mean when the package has i A pkg-name           - pkg description? specifically, what does the A mean
<verbose> and how do i update those packages?
<unix_infidel> tlp__: tether?
<tlp__> unix_infidel : hook up a cellphone to it
<tlp__> then use the cellphone as a modem
<unix_infidel> tlp__: that's free.
<kamui> how do I run libc5 apps in ubuntu?
<tlp__> unix_infidel: how fast is tmobile?
<lunitik> kamui: you don't
<Dr_willis> libc5 - isent that like real real real old?
<lunitik> kamui: if you really must.... you can look into a chroot
<unix_infidel> tlp__: you mean independently dialing in as a modem?
<unix_infidel> max you can get with that type of connection is 9.6
<lunitik> Dr_willis: I believe its the old binary format before ELF... so yes
<lunitik> a.out!
<lunitik> thats what its called!
<kamui> lunitik: Im trying to run a dedicated quake1 server, but all the binaries are libc5, and sdlquake locks up when a client connects
<Dr_willis> vmware and an install of an old disrto. :)
<Dr_willis> I belive there are updated versions of Quake and the servers out.
<kamui> been lookin
<tlp__> unix_infidel : 9.6?
<Dr_willis> not the ones from ID.. but ones others have tweaked.
<kamui> ill keep looking
<unix_infidel> tlp__: using your cell as a dialup modem max speed is at 9.6kilobits/s
<tlp__> unix_infidel : how fast is internet with tmobile
<unix_infidel> tlp__: no idea, probably isdn+10 KB/s
<SperMite> ok i just upgraded to edgy and im trying to get rid of the purplish kdm login, now i changed the kdm login to something else but the background still loads the purpleness behind the splash splash screen how do i change it?
<lunitik> SperMite: Try the Background tab
<tlp__> unix_infidel : this gets about 2Mbits
<tlp__> kind of high latency though, about 150ms
<unix_infidel> tlp__: real or advertised speeds?
<tlp__> advertised, real speed i see is 1mbit
<tlp__> 2mbit probably perfect condition
<SperMite> lunitik what do you mean? like where i would go to change different backgrounds?
<casev01> hi
<lunitik> SperMite: KControl > System Administration > Login Manager > Background ... change stuff
<unix_infidel> tlp__: then imho tmobile is the better value.  that's 3x cost for probably 1.5x-2x speed.
<unix_infidel> unless this is mission critical bandwidth.
<Dr_willis> ttyquake   - A perversion of Quake that renders the graphics in text mode.
<litropy> anyone have more xgl mirrors?
<Dr_willis> :) now thats amuzeing
<tlp__> unix_infidel : what is tmobiles speed?
<lunitik> SperMite: Don't ask me where that is in System Settings... I have no idea  :$
<Dr_willis> !find quake
<ubotu> Found: quake2, quake2-data
<tlp__> 794.2 kilobits per second
* lunitik uses the Settings applet instead.... mainly cuz he knows where most any setting would be...
<lunitik> Plus, Distro's don't mess with the settings applet much... so it works out  :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: quake2_data is open?
<unix_infidel> tlp__: probably about 60-70
<lunitik> (just adding modules reallly... yay... more buttons to play with... no new interface to learn  (H) )
<casev01> im trying to install the latest nvidia driver, but i have problems installing nvidia-kernel, i do it with the module-assistant from nvidia-kernel-source, but when i try to startx the sistem crash and say that canot load the kernel module
<litropy> hmph. Maybe I don't need more mirrors
<litropy> hang on - I've got something to paste
<lunitik> casev01: thats not the Ubuntu way... they compile modules for you!
<SperMite> =)
<lunitik> casev01: sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<lunitik> (not that there is much compiling involved... they're binary... but yeah)
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i THink thats some sort of installer for the data from the cd.
<Dr_willis> !info quake2-data
<ubotu> quake2-data: Installer for Quake II data files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 13 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 132 kB
<casev01> i tried that, but  after installing i canot install the latest nvidia-glx
<casev01> :(
<tlp__> unix_infidel : that is about 10 times faster
<DaSkreech> Ah ok that's more sensible
<tlp__> i rather pay more money for fastest speed
<unix_infidel> tlp__: your units are kbps mine are KB/s
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i never did finish Quake2 i think.,
<tlp__> oh
<Dr_willis> or Quake1 heh
<unix_infidel> divide yours by ~8
<tlp__> then its slighly faster
<Dr_willis> I rember a Co-Op quake2 mod  that i played ages ago.
<litropy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33068/
<DaSkreech>  though there are so many better quake2 mods other there now I don't know why one would bohter with Quake original
<DaSkreech> Unless you haven't finished it :)
<tlp__> unix_infidel : how much is it for a card with tmobile?
<litropy> ideas?
<casev01> it says nvidia-glx has broken dependencies
<unix_infidel> no clue.
<casev01> nvidia-glx: Depende: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629
<lunitik> litropy: what does your /etc/apt/sources.list say? (just paste the lines containing beerorkid and blutkind here... only two lines)
<verbose> would someone mind pasting their /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin or some such site?
<verbose> i'm wondering if they differ from ubuntu and kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. compiling a kde window decoration theme.. im thinming i need to tell ./configure some option to where to isntall the theme to.. but not sure what to tell it.
<Dr_willis> anyone rember off hand?
<litropy> lunitik, it's actually four
<verbose> Dr_willis: ./configure --help
<casev01> someone knows where i can find that nvidia-kernel? in amarranth there is not
<lunitik> litropy: that SHOULD be ok... paste SLOWLY (one line at a time... probably kicks on flood here)
<litropy> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz edgy main-edgy
<litropy> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ edgy main-edgy
<casev01> thanks, im going to try with that repos
<Dr_willis> verbose,  right but the default for   --prefix= /usr/local/kde/ it seems.. so where should they be going. :) searching the filesystem now. heh
<litropy> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz edgy main-edgy
<litropy> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ edgy main-edgy
<litropy> there you are
<casev01> there are not :(
<litropy> ideas, lunitik?
<lunitik> litropy: first looks correct.... weird... I'd tell you a hack... but someone would slap me  :$
<ubuntu> new to linux have a few questions
<lunitik> http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/   <--- the release file exists.... and it seems to point at it....
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Shoot
<ubuntu> can i play games like splinter cell and shit?
<lunitik> litropy: for shits... add a new line 'deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz edgy main-edgy binary-i386' and comment out the other two
<Admiral_Chicago> damn
<lunitik> (stick a # infront so its not parsed)
<Admiral_Chicago> someone want to give me ops
<litropy> erm... I don't think I'm i386
<litropy> I'm running a 1.8ghz g5 ppc
<Jucato> O.o
<lunitik> litropy: use binary-ppc instead... thats listed
<litropy> k
<lunitik> http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/edgy/main-edgy/
<Admiral_Chicago> i wanna update the topic...
<Admiral_Chicago> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2006/11/beta_ii_the_audio_fix.html
<lunitik> Proof its Release file exists  http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-ppc/
<Admiral_Chicago> Flash Beta 2
<lunitik> Admiral_Chicago: thanks for the linkage!
<lunitik> Hopefully thats better on emulated 32bit... because I'm seeing the same sync issues as with flash7  :(
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: what exactly did you want done? and on what topic?
<Admiral_Chicago> add the Flash 9 Beta 2 link to the topic
<litropy> lunitik: am I putting edgy main-edgy after the url?
<lunitik> litropy: For what its worth... apparently the script points to binary-powerpc ... but the directory is binary-ppc ... that is the issue
<lunitik> litropy: yes... then 'binary-ppc' ... see if we can force it to do the right thing
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: the Flash 9 factoid points to the official Flash 9 Beta download page, which is already updated to beta 2 anyway
<Admiral_Chicago> ah cool
<Jucato> !flash 9 | Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> Admiral_Chicago: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: unless that "fix" isn't part of the official download
<Admiral_Chicago> let me check out some things
<litropy> lunitik: I've got deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-ppc/ edgy main-edgy binary-ppc
<litropy> look good?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: Seveas link has the Beta 1
<Admiral_Chicago> 	9~beta1~seveas1
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yes, because he hasn't packaged beta 2 yet.
<Jucato> that's beyond our control
<lunitik> litropy: yes... try apt-get update'ing again... I'm not saying it'll work though... just to see if it does...
<Admiral_Chicago> i know i know
<Rawrness> RANDOM SPAM!
<litropy> alright. be back
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm compiling it for myself
<crimsun> meh, beta 2?
<lunitik> litropy: if it doesn't, you'll need to contact the maintainer of that site and inform them of the issue  (a good idea either way)
<Jucato> crimsun: beta 2 for Flash 9
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: i'm having audio problems still so i'm glad this it out
<verbose> when i enter my username and password in kdm i get a blue background, then the circle gnome cursor, then it dumps me back to kdm
<verbose> is there a way to see any parts of gnome that are installed?
<Admiral_Chicago> verbose: you have a messed up Xorg
<verbose> or a place to start looking for errors besides ~/.xsession-errors
<Admiral_Chicago> Xorg.log
<verbose> lemme check it
<crimsun> Jucato: yes, I'm updating the source package now.
<lunitik> litropy: WAIT
<lunitik> litropy: you still around? I didn't even look at the URL when you showed me it  :@
<litropy> yeah
<litropy> got a paste for you
<Jucato> crimsun: ah. that will also update Seveas' repo?
<crimsun> Jucato: no, I maintain it for Ubuntu proper.
<Jucato> ah nice :)
<lunitik> grrr... that was supposed to be 'deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/ edgy main-edgy binary-ppc'
<lunitik> I didn't notice your error in the URL till just now.... sorry
<litropy> okay
<litropy> what do I do now
<litropy> here's the output
<litropy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33071/
<verbose> Admiral_Chicago: all i have is a couple of font path errors
<verbose> which wouldn't cause this
<lunitik> litropy: Add that to /etc/apt/sources.list ... stick a '#' infront of the previous lines (they still won't work, this is a test) and sudo apt-get update
<verbose> i just tried sudo startx
<verbose> and it's loading kde
<verbose> wtf
<litropy> alright
<lunitik> litropy: meh... that didn't work at all... sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<verbose> good call
<lunitik> litropy: Inform the site that their scripts point to the wrong directory on PPC... should be 'binary-ppc' not 'binary-powerpc' according to their directory structure
<lunitik> litropy: Thats all I can tell you really
<lunitik> litropy: nothing you did wrong though, entirely their error
<verbose> still no luck
<verbose> does the same thing
<litropy> okay, should I run any commands to clean up?
<lunitik> Its now pointing to 42. Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-ppc/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-powerpc/Packages.gz  ... so its basically arguing with us  :(
<DaSkreech> InkWell: Over here :)
<litropy> if only I had another mirror, ya know
<lunitik> litropy: you should remove the line I told you, and apt-get update again.... sorry that didn't work  :(
<Admiral_Chicago> are you booting in recovery mode?
<litropy> that would help, right?
<Admiral_Chicago> have you changed your system recently
<verbose> Admiral_Chicago: nope, normal mode
<verbose> it's been a long time since i rebooted
<verbose> i've done several apt-get update && apt-get upgrades
<DaSkreech> InkWell: Can You see me?
<InkWell> yea
<DaSkreech> Ok cool
<InkWell> thanks
<lunitik> litropy: the servers you're trying to get compiz/beryl from messed up their PPC scripts... theres nothing you can do other than find another source for the packages you want
<DaSkreech>  this is the main Kubuntu Channel
<DaSkreech> now what kind of games do you like?
<FreddyM> verbose: did you update to edgy or anything?
<DaSkreech> You may want to read up on Linux games
<InkWell> splinter cell
<DaSkreech> !games | InkWell
<ubotu> InkWell: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<lunitik> verbose: I didn't catch your issue... what was it?
<verbose> FreddyM: i did
<InkWell> i can't play battlefield and shit?
<DaSkreech> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<verbose> lunitik: i input user/pass in kdm, it goes to blank screen with gnome-like circle cursor, then returns me to kdm
<InkWell> oops
<InkWell> sorry
<DaSkreech> Sure
<DaSkreech> Umm battelfield I'm not sure
<lunitik> verbose: does 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE' return anything ?
<DaSkreech> you'd have to check cedega
<DaSkreech> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<lunitik> fwiw, Wine is doing pretty good on the DX front these days  :/
<verbose> lunitik: why not just grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<verbose> sorry, pet peeve of mine
<FreddyM> verbose: what type of card?
<lunitik> verbose: cuz I like pipping things?  :P
<verbose> lunitik: :)
<verbose> lunitik: no errors btw
<FreddyM> verbose: composite at all+
<verbose> FreddyM: it's a geforce 7600gs
<verbose> FreddyM: yeah, composite is enabled
<DaSkreech> InkWell: So this is a live CD?
<InkWell> is there any differnce in graphics?
<FreddyM> verbose: okay let me pull up a link for you
<DaSkreech> lunitik: You know what that means :0
<lunitik> verbose: Care to try with it "Disable"d? Just to see if its the guilty party?
<verbose> doing so now
<DaSkreech> lunitik: About time for a new DX just to mess them up :)
<InkWell> yer
<verbose> same thing :(
<lunitik> DaSkreech: They're about to release/already released 11 or 12.... 9 is pretty well supported though
<FreddyM> verbose: http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-upgrade-common-problems-with-solutions.html
<lunitik> verbose: create a new user? (perhaps you have a corrupt ICEauthority / Xauthority)
<FreddyM> that may help
<FreddyM> check your driver, it may be nv instead of nvidia
<verbose> FreddyM: thanks
<DaSkreech> InkWell: Well there are three ways you can move forward if you are really eager to use Linux and really dedicated to games :)
<verbose> nope, does same for new user
<FreddyM> verbose: new user?
<lunitik> verbose: If you get bored trying to figure out whats wrong.... remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority .... those are usually the guilty party when nothing else seems wrong
<InkWell> DaSkreech: it's a live cd, i'm affraid of messing up my hdd and loosing  my stuff. my stuff is partitioned wierd
<lunitik> verbose: (both in your home dir)
<lunitik> verbose: trying with a different user would let you know whether it is a localized issue, in which case *authority is probably why... if not... then its something with X itself
<DaSkreech> InkWell: ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> InkWell: I find it's much better for your mind if you find a 20GB hard drive and use it for the sole purpose of running Linux :)
<InkWell> i've done it too many times
<InkWell> good idea
<FreddyM> arg, anyone get get flash player working in FX, i'm still getting no sound
<DaSkreech> Much harder to screw up your stuff till you get used to the two worlds
<InkWell> very different worlds they are
<DaSkreech> InkWell: now what kind of games do you like?
<InkWell> right now i'm hooked on double agent
<InkWell> but my 360 controller is messed up
<DaSkreech> Hi noiesmo Whats up?
<InkWell> scarface, WOW, battlefield
* lunitik is all for anything that eases the transition from whatever anyone used prior to Linux
<lunitik> IMO its not so different though
<DaSkreech> Well WOW is the only one I know for sure works on Linux :)
<lunitik> Battlefield and WOW have linux versions afaik
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, hey not much really just relaxin
<DaSkreech> lunitik: Not LInux Versions they work on Linux
<DaSkreech> Slight difference
<lunitik> Scarface is pretty knew, so unlikely it'll work anytime soon
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, upgrade my system to edgy with aiglx and beryl on latest nvidia drivers running quite nicely
<DaSkreech> Unreal 2007 has a LInux version
<DaSkreech> I thought you had multiple systems?
<InkWell> i saw that, any improvments running WOW in linux?
<lunitik> I have 3 around the house... Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and XP  :/
<DaSkreech> Well unless it's supported it's always going to be a hack
<lunitik> InkWell: Don't have to touch the Windows box!
<DaSkreech>  it works but WOW servers can pick it up as a bot running since they can't detect windows calls (obviously)
<DaSkreech> lunitik: You aren't hooked on Double agent :)
<DaSkreech> InkWell: You can use Linux and only reboot into Windows for Games but I always find that a bit silly
* lunitik barely plays video games.... doesn't have the attention to wander around looking for things to kill  :/
<DaSkreech> 7 Gb for a whole OS
<DaSkreech> 55+ GBs for games under windows :)
<Admiral_Chicago> verbose: any luck?
<lunitik> If they had you killing things the whole time... that'd be a different story  (H)
<DaSkreech> lunitik: Try Serious Sam
<InkWell> I like to "zone out" if you will and kill stuff
<lunitik> DaSkreech: It run on Linux?
<DaSkreech> Serious Sam 1 might
<DaSkreech> two was a directX showcase as far as I know
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, not serious sam thats mad havent playit in ages
<verbose> ok, this is very curious...i just uninstalled kdm and installed gdm...AND IT WORKS
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, does it play thru wine ok
<DaSkreech> InkWell: You could get a PS3 and install Linux on it >_M
<verbose> loads kde fine
<crimsun> Jucato: uploaded.
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Not sure look it up on winehq
<Jucato> crimsun: that was fast. :)
<InkWell> i read about that, someone put fedora on it
<DaSkreech> I'm guessing it's a good bet
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, no you mentioned it you look it up lol
<DaSkreech> InkWell: Yeah they have a install Linux button in it :)
<Admiral_Chicago> verbose: gdm...blah
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Too late :-P
<verbose> Admiral_Chicago: that's very odd though, don't you think?
<casev01> dam, i canot find the nvidia-kernel
<Admiral_Chicago> crimsun: sweet
<verbose> it's got to be kdm somehow
<InkWell> that was another linux i tried, the whole typing commands in seems to be a bit much for me though
<verbose> but i dpkg-reconfigure'd it
<verbose> so it should be defaults
<verbose> /shrug
<Admiral_Chicago> verbose: yea i was going to suggest aptitude purge && sudo apt-get install kdm
<Admiral_Chicago> well it works now
<DaSkreech> InkWell: It's not as bad as all that :)
<InkWell> new things scare me
<InkWell> seems intimidating
<DaSkreech> so why aren't you playing solitare? :-)
<lunitik> InkWell: Good thing its not a new thing then? people been typing on command lines since the 40's  :)
<InkWell> for me it is
<lunitik> InkWell: When you get it down, you'll wonder why you ever put up with GUI annoyances for some things
<DaSkreech> InkWell: It's just like the Doom3 drop down console :)
<lunitik> I type like 85wpm... takes less time to type a one-liner than browsing through 10 menus  :/
<lunitik> There are things GUI's are better at.... but many tasks, CLI is much better suited to
<InkWell> well, with helpful people like yourselfs should figure this out
<DaSkreech> Ha ha You know WOW is huge when Cedega has it on teh front page
<DaSkreech> InkWell: please come back anytime you want
<InkWell> thanks guys
<lunitik> InkWell: You picked the best distribution to ease in  :)
<lunitik> Its Debian under the hood, so you know its powerful and can pretty much do anything.... but Ubuntu devs aim to make it as easy as possible....
<InkWell> i just gotta set it up so i'm not running off this cd
<lunitik> If you want to learn everything you can, if you don't... you shouldn't have to... will be even better next release, finally implementing simple ways to install binary things (codecs, plugins, drivers, etc)
<DaSkreech> InkWell: Well if you want you can try stuff out until you get the heard drive to play with
<DaSkreech> lunitik: is that what that is?
<lunitik> InkWell: Why? Get comfy once in a while with the LiveCD... play a little... and get a feel for things  :)
<DaSkreech>  I thought they were shipping with the nasty things
<InkWell> true
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Funny part message :)
<InkWell> one of my hdd is all mp3 and bootleg stuff, will it overwrite all of it?
<lunitik> DaSkreech: they are going to make it possible for fetching of printer drivers, any kind of file that isn't supported, but CAN be, it'll ask the user whether they want to install an app for it...
<DaSkreech> InkWell: Nope
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, whats that --> Funny part message :)
<DaSkreech> What about Beryl by default?
<DaSkreech> noiesmo has left this server ("Bye All - - - Free yourself with GNU/Linux").
<lunitik> InkWell: you can resize things... the Kubuntu CD's have QTparted on them
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, you like that not bad hahah
<InkWell> QTparted?
<lunitik> InkWell: (think almost like Partition Magic... allows you to resize partitions....)
<DaSkreech> InkWell: Press Alt+Space
<InkWell> slingshot
<DaSkreech> They ype qtp and press enter
<DaSkreech> Then type qtp
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: http://transgaming.org/gamesdb/games/view.mhtml?game_id=2527
<lunitik> InkWell: It will even detect and set it up so you can dual boot... like without much interaction from you....
<InkWell> cool
<InkWell> here goes
<DaSkreech> InkWell: do you have the space to install ?
<InkWell> yea
* DaSkreech always advises backing up :) 
<DaSkreech> It's a good idea :)
<InkWell> sda.....SATA???
<lunitik> DaSkreech: Thats why we just got onto the subject of QTparted
<Admiral_Chicago> InkWell: yes
<lunitik> InkWell: yes
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, thanks man I am looking at subscribe to transgame after xmas
<DaSkreech> needs to play warlords
<lunitik> noiesmo: I'd recommend TRYING it with plain old Wine.... just to see... although if Cedega is struggling to get it work, not really likely.... worth a try though  :)
<noiesmo> lunitik, ok thanks was getting cedega for BF1942 it works well tried time demo's runns as well as in windows
* lunitik thinks Cedega should be donation only... then he'd feel better about them... although they do publish source etc
<InkWell> thanks guys, gonna backupup and install. Hope i don't screw something up
* lunitik has put around $500 into Debian out of choice... no other system
<DaSkreech> lunitik: Well I think that if they are succesful it'll prove more people will pay for good games on Linux and more devs will consider it
<lunitik> InkWell: just make sure you don't remove /dev/sda1 AT ALL, and it'll be hard to mess up  :)
<noiesmo> lunitik, the way I understood it was 3 months min so only 15$ to get
<lunitik> noiesmo: not a bad deal at all... I'd probably have given them far more if they had different business practices, that's all
<lunitik> Being able to show my Step Dad some Windows games running on Linux would be $$$
<lunitik> They didn't even used to do timed trials though... so maybe I'd check it out again, if I find a game thats worth while
<Healot> lunitik: your familia are gamers?
<Admiral_Chicago> lunitik: i show off composite and people really like it
<lunitik> Healot: Step Father.. yes
<Healot> you, lunitik?
<lunitik> Admiral_Chicago: ATI Radeon Xpress, no DRI support  :(
<lunitik> Healot: naw
<malandrovjs> <Admiral_Chicago> How are you?
<lunitik> Healot: I've been known to bury myself into BZFlag with friends, but thats about it
<Healot> bzflag eh; i am a penguin then
<lunitik> HAD an X550, but it overheated the machine pretty bad  :(
<Admiral_Chicago> malandrovjs: i'm well
<Admiral_Chicago> lunitik: i have yet to play it
<lunitik> Healot: It has decent graphics.... basically capture the flag with tanks.... not too bad...
<Healot> i love 3D games, like ppracer and that netdoom clones
<lunitik> Never heard of PPRacer... you talking about Falcons Eye though?
<lunitik> NetHack frontend...
<Healot> Feye
<Healot> that's the one
<Healot> Planet Penguin Racer.
<Healot> funny/stupid slide downhill penguin racing game
<lunitik> If its not in Debian's archives, I've probably never played it.... I usually 'apt-cache search games' whenever I'm really bored
<lunitik> ahhh... TuxRacer!
<lunitik> I didn't know they renamed that?
<lunitik> I guess they renamed when they ported to Windows or something? Weird
<DaSkreech> No I think it's a fork
<billytwowilly> so I just followed the instructions linked off the main page of kubuntu to upgrade my server. Anything else I should do before I reboot?
<DaSkreech>  they guys who did Tuxracer changed the licesnse or something and it forked and became ppracer?
<Quinn_Storm> I have what is apparently the dreaded no-screensaver bug
<lunitik> billytwowilly: any binary blobs in your system?
<Quinn_Storm> kde screensavers setup & test fine but never actually launch
<billytwowilly> lunitik: nvidia
<Quinn_Storm> can anyone help?
<billytwowilly> lunitik: but I put in the repository with the updated drivers.
<billytwowilly> lunitik: there is a software raid 5 array.. I'd like to keep that;)
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: you of all people?
<Quinn_Storm> yep, me of all people
<Admiral_Chicago> I just get a big X
<DaSkreech> Hi Quinn_Storm
<lunitik> billytwowilly: should be fine then.... if you don't customize things... make sure you install 'kubuntu-desktop' again though (if you remove big things, no need)
<Quinn_Storm> the error even happens in totally vanilla kde, kwin, etc.
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm looking at you LP page atm Quinn_Storm
<Quinn_Storm> LP? my LP page is probably empty
<Quinn_Storm> unless someone else edite dit
<Jucato> O_O Quinn Storm is in here?!?!
<Quinn_Storm> lol hi
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Same reaction as me but I just typed hi :)
<Quinn_Storm> I'm just a regular person with regular issues :-p
<billytwowilly> Quinn_Storm: should I point to your repository or beryl if I want to set that up?
<DaSkreech> billytwowilly: let him get help first :-)
<Hobbsee> hey Quinn_Storm
<Hobbsee> Quinn_Storm: rubbish.  you make beryl.
<billytwowilly> heh. I'm rebooting. wish me luck.
<Jucato> everyone! scramble to help Quinn_Storm!!
<Jucato> heheh
<lunitik> Quinn_Storm: I fixed it by simply actually choosing a screen saver.... ifs its the same bug in Sid atm
<DaSkreech> Quinn_Storm: Rumour has it that it's a DPM issue
<Quinn_Storm> billytwowilly: for beryl, start at www.beryl-project.org ... I'm not the ubuntu packager...and, DaSkreech , I'm a woman :-P
<Quinn_Storm> lunitik: I did pick one...it didn't work
<Quinn_Storm> DaSkreech: interesting...turn it on? off?
<Quinn_Storm> sideways?
<Quinn_Storm> Hobbsee: well thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: steip?
<Admiral_Chicago> set up?
<Quinn_Storm> hmm, Admiral_Chicago ?
<DaSkreech> Quinn_Storm: I normally follow that up with assuming Quinn_Storm is a man :)
<billytwowilly> Quinn_Storm: I don't recollect saying you were a dude... but cheers;)
<billytwowilly> I'm rebooting into edgy for the first time.
<billytwowilly> wish me luck;)
<Quinn_Storm> I said that to DaSkreech , billytwowilly
<Hobbsee> Quinn_Storm: i'd at least check if beryl's the culprit @ the screensaver not coming into effect
<billytwowilly> oh sorry. was in the same line;)
<billytwowilly> anyhoo, cheers;)
<lunitik> Quinn_Storm: ahh... I'd thank you for Beryl too... but it just made me sad that I'm stuck with ATI drivers  :(
<Quinn_Storm> Hobbsee: I'm running right now pure X, kwin, no beryl
<Quinn_Storm> lunitik: aww
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: what is your set up? card? DE? Release
<Hobbsee> Quinn_Storm: ahhh.  which kde, and which release?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<Quinn_Storm> edgy eft pure, i915
<DaSkreech> Jucato: wonder why Quinn_Storm doesn't turn up here lots?
<lunitik> (Radeon Xpress 200G ..... bah... apparently they do funky things for shared mem  :/  )
<Quinn_Storm> I often stay away from #ubuntu/#kubuntu b/c they are SO busy
<Jucato> it's not always this busy in here
<Hobbsee> hrm.  kde screensavers are working in 3.5.5, to my knowledge
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu is normally sleepy
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Not here
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: mine isn't. Edgy, beryl/XGL/ 3.5.5
* Quinn_Storm is using (right now) X(no beryl/xgl/aiglx)/3.5.5, so its not beryl's fault
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: ouch
<Hobbsee> do they work under a new profile?
<Quinn_Storm> hmm I should try that...
<Jordan_U> Quinn_Storm, Sure it isn't, just trying to cover yourself I'm sure ;)
<Quinn_Storm> :-P
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: no idea i'm looking at my settings now
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: KDE 3.5.5?
<Quinn_Storm> yeah, edgy eft
<DaSkreech> Quinn_Storm: http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/11/13/2112259
<Quinn_Storm> cool yeah I was there for that
<Quinn_Storm> like I said I'm mtf tg...and was lazy at UDS
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: is this your error? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/67391
<Admiral_Chicago> i get that
<Admiral_Chicago> let me comemnt on the LP page
<Quinn_Storm> yeah thats basically it, tho its almost always just blank
<Admiral_Chicago> same here
<noiesmo_> anyone help with this (EE) Error loading keymap /var/lib/xkb/server-0.xkm
<chris_> so, let's pretend I just booted into edgy for the first time and I don't have anything around my windows with the close and minimize button on them and I can't type into the windows. What should I do?
<Quinn_Storm> um...shout at the devs about why {metacity|kwin} crashed?
<chris_> Ok, but how would I get that to start up again?
<Quinn_Storm> its not easy
<chris_> I'm in kde..
<Quinn_Storm> ok...log out & back in
<chris_> did that already, same problem.
<Quinn_Storm> ok...that's juts bizarre
<noiesmo_> chris_, you beryl
<chris_> not that I know of.. should be default edgy.
<Quinn_Storm> noiesmo_: no its a fresh edgy install, no beryl
<Quinn_Storm> so this means kwin is crashing for some reason
<noiesmo_> ok
<Quinn_Storm> which is weird
<chris_> it seems fine till windows from the previous install start up. ie. a konqu window that is full screen with  a webpage I was at while installing.
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: does the test of the screensaver work/
<chris_> it's shockingly similar to problems I had with compiz...
<Quinn_Storm> yes, Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: hmm same here
<Admiral_Chicago> let me change my screensaver and see if that helps
<Quinn_Storm> I tried that, no luck here
<chris_> wee! I have borders again;)
<chris_> I put a script on my desktop that had kwin in it then clicked it;)
<Quinn_Storm> lol
<noiesmo_> now put it in kde/Autostart
<chris_> any way to see what kde is trying to startup at the beginning and changing that?
<noiesmo_> would sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg affect keymap error I have in Xorg.0.log
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: it fails as well
<brett> Hello all
<Quinn_Storm> yeah I figured as much, Admiral_Chicago
<chris_> samsamson
<Admiral_Chicago> well then i feel like confirming this bug, do you have any idea how to replicate it?
<Quinn_Storm> install edgy, try to use kde screensavers?
<Quinn_Storm> anyway...I'll brb, relogging just to check
<brett> For some reason my internet has been really slow since i install linux... could that be because of a poor driver for my network card?
<unix_infidel> brett: devine really slow?
<unix_infidel> define*
<brett> unix_infidel: 5 to fifteen seconds to dl what would take half a second to 3 seconds on windows
<unix_infidel> brett: i doubt linux has anything to do with it.
<brett> what do you think is causing it?
<unix_infidel> what kinda connection.
<brett> dsl
<brett> games and irc chat seem to be running just as faster or possibly faster
<unix_infidel> it could be a lot of things, could be that traffic is high on your node, could be that you need to reset the modem, linux usually doesnt have much do to with bandwidth speeds.
<brett> just web browsing
<Quinn_Storm> grr, this screensaver thing is pissing me off
<unix_infidel> brett: it could be your choice of browser too.
<brett> firefox
<Quinn_Storm> ok...relaunching kdesktop seems to have fixed it
<Quinn_Storm> o_O
<unix_infidel> brett: well, firefox and IE dont really compare...so no its not your interface driver.
<brett> unix_infidel: i was using firefox on windows as well
<Quinn_Storm> killall kdesktop;kdesktop
<Quinn_Storm> thta's all I did and suddenly it works
<Quinn_Storm> wtf
<unix_infidel> brett: like i said, windows firefox and linux firefox dont really compare.
<unix_infidel> either.
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: really?
<Admiral_Chicago> let me try that
<brett> unix_infidel: linux firefox is better?
<Quinn_Storm> tho I'd advise against using a GL screensaver with beryl...
<unix_infidel> brett: I'm not quite sure which one is better.  I can honestly say they dont compare.
<Quinn_Storm> composite+GL often breaks
<Admiral_Chicago> I leaved that already
<Quinn_Storm> especially on cards like the i915
<brett> unix_infidel: ok thanks
<unix_infidel> Two totally different memory management systems to start off with, the binaries are built totally different.
<noiesmo_> ok I gotta ask as I don't know I seem to be logged in twice here how do I log out without closing xchat ??
<Quinn_Storm> noiesmo_: the other 'you' is a ghost
<noiesmo_> can I get rid of it or it'll just go away
<unix_infidel> noiesmo_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<noiesmo_> unix_infidel, cheers
<Admiral_Chicago> no same thing
<Quinn_Storm> weird
<Admiral_Chicago> GL screensaver or not
<Quinn_Storm> Admiral_Chicago: I'm using a GL screensaver
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, well maybe https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/67391
<Admiral_Chicago> you can add some feedback to the bug
<Quinn_Storm> so oh well, I added feedback to the bug...anyway, not going anywhere any time soon
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: nixternal says it these two bugs as well
<Admiral_Chicago> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork/+bug/70991
<Admiral_Chicago> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137070
<Quinn_Storm> weird
<nixternal> ya, all of my kubuntu >=6.10 installs bork with the big white x
<Quinn_Storm> yeah its just not good
<Quinn_Storm> anyhow
<nixternal> i seen where someone said it is from disabling power, and i have one machine i haven't disabled power and it does it anyways..i would like to point the blame at guidance, but can't 100% just yet
<Quinn_Storm> I don't know *what* to blame
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: guidance may be it
<Quinn_Storm> what is guidance?
<nixternal> the new power management module for kde
<Quinn_Storm> ah ok
<nixternal> /kubuntu
<Quinn_Storm> right
<Quinn_Storm> well edgy is supposed to be...edgy
<Jucato> kde-guidance-powermanager
<nixternal> heh, well when you find soemthing edgy let me know ;p
<billytwowilly> lol. holy memory leak in flash player 9 batman...
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: where can i find kcontrol > 'display settings'?
<Quinn_Storm> I haven't been able to make flash 9 work at all
<Quinn_Storm> well
<Quinn_Storm> strike that
<Quinn_Storm> it almost works
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: KMenu > System Settings
<Quinn_Storm> but keeps losing control of /dev/audio (using no dsp wrapper)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: System Settings -> Monitor & Display
<nixternal> Admiral_Chicago: or you can 'Alt+F2 > kcontrol 'Enter'
<Admiral_Chicago> Quinn_Storm: my system doesn't play sound
<Quinn_Storm> then why do you even need flash? :-P
<Admiral_Chicago> nixternal: i'm in kcontrol but not finding display settings
<Quinn_Storm> homestarrunner.com is the only excuse for flash...well that and youtube
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: is it possible that you don't have kde-guidance installed?
<nixternal> why kcontrol?
<nixternal> why not system settings
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: if you're in KControl, it should be under Peripherals. In System Settings, it's in the Computer Administration group
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no i have it
<nixternal> KControl > Peripherals > Monitor & display
<Jucato> Alt+F2, "kcmshell diplayconfig"
<Quinn_Storm> that is 'displayconfig'
<Jucato> er.. sorry for the typo :)
<Admiral_Chicago> "An error occured during the last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module"
<Quinn_Storm> that's not good
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: hm.. try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance then try looking again in System Settings/KControl
<Admiral_Chicago> actually: "the module Monitor & Dispaly could not be loaded"
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: try reinstalling kde-guidance
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: running now
<Jucato> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> do i need to start X?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> check System Settings again (or KControl)
<Admiral_Chicago> same thing
<Jucato> still won't show up? that's strange
<Admiral_Chicago> Possible Reasons: "An error occured during the last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module" or "You have old third party modules lying around"
<malandrovjs> Who knows what I can do with this: /tmp/Prentice. Hall.PTR. The.Official.Ubuntu.Book.Aug.200.eBook-BBL-1.torrent could no be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences
<abattoir> malandrovjs: open it with KTorrent
<malandrovjs> OK
* abattoir wonders if it is appropriate to ask that here though...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=9092937ed46e7fa75222ff3431beaf07&t=285266&page=2 can you help me fix it?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think this thread is a work around
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I'm not really sure how I can help.
<Admiral_Chicago> dang, neither do i know
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not intuned to Python
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks a ton
<|velle|> hallo
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: sorry
<Admiral_Chicago> it's all good, thanks yor your help
<nixternal> malandrovjs: the ubuntu book is also available via html at https://help.ubuntu.com
<mastro> hello everybody
<mastro> i've lost the link to shell in my kubuntu
<mastro> can anyone help me?
<mastro> i cannot run it anyway
<velle> mastro: can you open it via /usr/bin/konsole ?
<mastro> yes thanks a lot
<mastro> but if i want the same link in my menu program
<mastro> as before?
<mastro> i don't know how it was losted
<JackPhil> howto refresh the K-menu after i  edit the config file manullay?
<velle> right click the KDE menu, chose Menu Editor
<Jucato> JackPhil: kbuildsycoca --incremental (ignore the "no database" errors)
<velle> Create a new "item" in the proper folder (before it was in System)
<velle> mastro: and in the Command field just type: "konsole", because there is a symbolic link from konsole to /usr/bin/konsole
<velle> mastro: have to run, hope you worked it out
<mastro> thanks a lot velle
<JackPhil> thanks Jucato
<malandrovjs> I`m trying to wacht a movie but I get this Error:Totem could not play 'file:///home/londo4/Desktop/movie/Crash (2005).avi'.,,Video codec 'XviD' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<malandrovjs> What can I do to make it work?
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Admiral_Chicago> malandrovjs: look for avi on the restricted page
<Admiral_Chicago> good luck
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<kraut> could anybody please tell my, why my CRT in this config won't use 85 hz?
<kraut> http://home.packetloss.biz/~fek/temp/xorg.conf
<kamui|srv> Im trying to host a website on my ubuntu system, but outside connections cant connect to it even though I've forwarded ports 80 and 81 to the box, is there some kind of firewall that a standard dapper install installs?
<teledyn__> kamui|srv: how do you know they can't connect?  did you try tcpdump?
<blank2> hi all
<blank2> no
<msl> hi blank2
<blank2> hi msl
<kamui|srv> teledyn__: Im talking to a friend who Im trying to get to connect
<kamui|srv> he times out
<kamui|srv> I've also tried my HTC Universal
<kamui|srv> it times out
<kamui|srv> Error 502 - Bad Request
<blank2> times out??\
<teledyn__> kamui|srv: monitor the port on the box with tcpdump and verify no connection is coming in
<teledyn__> kamui|srv: or use netcat
<teledyn__> tcpdump will give better info
<kamui|srv> damn, I don't see web traffic, only irc traffic
<kamui|srv> so its not even getting in
<dennister> hi ppls
<teledyn__> kamui|srv: there you go
<dennister> anyone know how to edit the buffer in nano?
<kamui|srv> tnx for the time teledyn__
<dennister> i take it some sort of buffer is pretty important for pretty well any system file you write
<banjooie> Alright, I have killedmy X server attempting to upgrade to Edgy. Can anyone help?
<dennister> a little out of my league, but u could try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<banjooie> I've attempted that, it says xserver-xorg is broken.
<banjooie> As I understood from kubuntu.org, I was supposed to upgrade by changing sources.list to read 'edgy' instead of 'dapper', right?
<dennister> well, like i said: a bit out of my league, sorry...yes to ur last question banjooie
<dennister> i've heard a lot of people say that, anyway, and very reputable sources, too
<banjooie> Alright. I did that, then it started whining, after I updated, that kio_slave wasn't functioning. I then rebooted, thinking 'well, I've just upgraded my ENTIRE OPERATING SYSTEM, rebooting couldn't hurt. I then couldn't get back into Xserver, and it claimed that it couldn't connect, or something. Thanks for trying.
<dennister> <--did a clean install of edgy, and is still a noob
<banjooie> Yeah, I'm...tempted at this point to consider burning another CD. I just started, like, a month ago.
<dennister> I'm trying to write a rules page, lol...and no lirc.rules page in the src contrib directory
<dennister> banjooie: I would strongly suggest it, as I learned so much the second and third time
<lilduckling> those updates don't work too well
<banjooie> Yeah.
<dennister> when xerver's gone...
<banjooie> You know, I can kinda understand why linux doesn't really appeal to the mainstream sometimes. <_<
<lilduckling> i did the same update from badger to dapper, and although i somehow got it to work, it doesn't look the same as a new dapper
<dennister> yes...l really like the learning, and becoming a geek, but it's not for everyone
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<dennister> hi jucato :)
<Jucato> hi dennister :)
<banjooie> Yeah. It's scary how non-user friendly this stuff is at times.
<dennister> every system file u write needs a buffer, right?
<crimsun> anyone running feisty/amd64?
<dennister> exactly...every time you turn around its a complex learning curve to write one file
<Lynoure> crimsun: try on #ubuntu+1 ?
<banjooie> I think the main trouble is it doesn't actually explain anywhere what you're supposed to do with it once you get it running.
<dennister> not me... have finally given up on 64-bit os's
<dennister> very true, and documentation always leaves lots to be desired...like missing whole sections
<banjooie> well, the documentation is actually pretty good
<banjooie> it's just...written for computer literate people
<dennister> aha! i don't have to put the src info into the buffer anyway
<dennister> <---trying to write a udev rule
<Jucato> O.o
<dennister> jucato: ready to hold my hand while i write this sucker? lol
<Jucato> I know squat about udev :P
<dennister> it's ok...i think i'll be ok
<Jucato> I hope you will :P
<dennister> I was just very confused about the nano buffer...i can make one now it seems...have done it b4 apparently when I got my scanner working
<dennister> but it was just copy and paste into a new file
<edgy> Hi, I installed beryl and has some problems that I want now a normal kde so I removed the beryl script from  /usr/share/xsessions/ but still when I log into kde I see the beryl logo, how can I get rid of it?
<edgy> I don't have anything on .kde/Autostart
<dennister> <----has no experience with this beryl stuff
<dennister> but you might want to see the login sections and session management
<dennister> now, has anyone compiled lirc modules from source?
<dennister> i could really use someone to look something up
<malandrovjs> I don`t have to much hda space, I want to move some file to windows partition
<dennister> is your ntfs partition writable? do u have ntfsprogs?
<gemidjy> anyone/where Kaffeine 0.8.2 package for Dapper ?
<malandrovjs> how can use ntfsprogs?
<malandrovjs> or where can I find ntfsprogs?
<dennister> quite frankly, I'm not sure, but I was told i needed it to be able to utilize my windows partitions
<dennister> !ntfsprogs
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (edgy), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<malandrovjs> I want move some files like movies to windows partion
<dennister> malandrovjs: download the program from synaptic or adept...then you may, after some tweaking of ur fstab, do just that
<malandrovjs> Ok
<dennister> bbs
<malandrovjs> dennister: ntfsprogs in Adept is installed
<malandrovjs> do I need also ntfstools?
<malandrovjs> dennister::::: do I need also ntfstools?
<dennister> ok, now go to System Settings--->Advanced--->Disks and Filesystems and sign in as administrator
<dennister> I'm not sure about ntfstools...can't hurt...
<malandrovjs> there is no Advanced in my system Settings
<Jucato> Dapper or Edgy?
<malandrovjs> Only Disk & filesystems
<malandrovjs> Dapper
<Jucato> ah there
<tibbar> i can't log into edgy-desktop's normal mode i have to use safe mode can some one tell me why? (there just comes this green line on my screen)
<malandrovjs> dennister:::<> I`m there
<malandrovjs> I`m in administrator signin
<dennister> ok...now select the dev and hit modify
<malandrovjs> the windows one, or kubuntu?
<banjooie> Alright!
<banjooie> That's what the hell happened.
<banjooie> Never removing my goddamn kubuntu-desktop package AGAIN
<dennister> the windows partition...u can right-click it to get modify
<tibbar> what is the differance between safe graphics mode and nomral?
<banjooie> optional my beaver-buggering jesusmcpogosticking baldheaded christ on a ape-sodomizing baguette it's optional.
<dennister> tibbar: with safe graphics mode nothing gets installed except in ram
<malandrovjs> yes I did it but any information
<dennister> at the very top of the new dialog box you probably see automatic, right?
<tibbar> dennister: isn't it allways like that?
<dennister> tibbar: i take it ur new to linux and kubuntu?
<dennister> normal is a normal install to the harddrive
<tibbar> dennister: not realy just new to ati
<dennister> sorry if ur not new, tibbar
<dennister> ohhhh...sorry, the people who don't know what safe graphics mode are are usually windows-only people
<tibbar> dennister: ok, thats weard because in dapper i hade to use safe gfx mode or else it wouldn't start up the livecd and now it edgy both doesn't work for me
<malandrovjs> after hit modify no nw box appear
<tibbar> dennister:  np
<dennister> malandrovjs: OK what do u see in the columns mount point and type?
<dennister> or are they empty?
<malandrovjs> mount Point is there is nothing
<malandrovjs> they are empty
<malandrovjs> only bij kubuntu partition there is / by mount and by type; ext3
<dennister> ok, well u really should select the windows partition with the mouse, and right-click, select modify, and u definitely should get a dialog box
<randler> unable to lookup **** via gethostbyname() <-- anyone who knows how to deal with this?
<dennister> malandrovjs: u don't see another partition.drive for windows?
<malandrovjs> I see al of them
<bart_> danish host
<dennister> well then, malandrovjs: one more time: select the windows partition with the mouse, and right-click, select modify, and u definitely should get a dialog box
<malandrovjs> but I can`t get the dialog box after hitting modify on windows partition
<malandrovjs> on linux well
<bart_> ok
<dennister> well then it's beyond me I'm afraid...forgotten how to edit the /etc/fstab by hand now that I have edgy installed here
<tibbar> in dapper i hade to use safe gfx mode or else it wouldn't start up the livecd and now it edgy both doesn't work for me what can i do?
<malandrovjs> I get the modify dialog box only on linux, on windows nothing it desn`t appear
<gemidjy> anyone/where Kaffeine 0.8.2 package for Dapper ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<dennister> i used to do it often in dapper, but edgy adds some things I don't understand just yet
<gemidjy> edgy s*cks
<gemidjy> skip it
<Admiral_Chicago> well Edgy isn't LTS for a reason
<tibbar> 'tibbar; ping' me if someone can solve my problem
<seven> dennister: how can i make the win pat writeable if i get the modify box?
<onur> can some1 help me i can't install enythink (kubuntu)
<gemidjy> argh engrish
<onur> who can help me
<onur> i can't even install flashplayer
<gemidjy> did u enable the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<onur> no how do i do that
<onur> sry not that fimilior with linux
<gemidjy> use Adept
<gemidjy> KMenu->Add/remove software
<gemidjy> or alt+f2 -> adept
<onur> and then?
<seven> dennister: sorry but i followed your ntfsprogs instructions please finnish :)
<gemidjy> Adept -> Manage repositories
<gemidjy> Right click on the repos (lines which begin with deb or deb-src)
<gemidjy> and then click Enable
<onur> u mean request install?
<gemidjy> no, I mean Manage repositories
<gemidjy> gone to eat
<onur> oke
<onur> i don't know what you mean but thx btw ^^
<Jucato> !multiverse | onur
<ubotu> onur: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<malandrovjs> I try umount a partition but I get this: device is busy
<onur> thx
<apokryphos> malandrovjs: lsof /mount/point
<Jucato> onur: once you're able to enabled/add multiverse, you will be able to install "flashplayer-nonfree"
<randler> I'm having sudo problems, anyone?
<Jucato> what problems?
<malandrovjs> apokryphos::: Isof /mount/point is that a command?
<apokryphos> malandrovjs: yes, changing /mount/point with the mount point of the busy partition
<randler> Jucato: unable to lookup slyna via gethostbyname() whenever I try to use it in a command
<malandrovjs> after this command I can use umount command?
<rag> please anyone know gxmame?
<rag> gxmame game emulator?
<dennister> ok...ready to reboot and test the lirc. bye for now
<Jucato> randler: when did this start happening? did you try rebooting?
<onur> it still doesn't work
<randler> Jucato: it don't really know exactly when, and yeah, I've rebooted, it's  being discussed in this forum --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78324.html
<malandrovjs> apokryphos:;--:doesn`t work man
<apokryphos> malandrovjs: you have a mounted partition, yes?
<malandrovjs> yes
<apokryphos> malandrovjs: what's the location of it?
<malandrovjs> on /mnt/windows
<apokryphos> malandrovjs: and you want to unmount it?
<malandrovjs> yes
<malandrovjs> when I try to umount a get the inf that de device is busy
<apokryphos> malandrovjs: so lsof /mnt/windows. Find the PID, then kill -9 PID
<thomas_> Hi, may I post a question here too, or am I disturbing a current conversation?
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask | thomas_
<ubotu> thomas_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<thomas_> okay. I'm having a problem with evolultion 2.8.1. I don't see suport for microsoft exchange in the server type drop down?
<Jucato> #ubuntu or #evolution (if it exists...)
<thomas_> thanks
<seven> how can i write on ntfs any one please
<Lynoure> seven: is that a question?
<seven> yes
<seven> Lynoure: yes
<Lynoure> seven: Are you sure you want to? Writing to NTFS is still in beta, if I remember right
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g | seven
<ubotu> seven: ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Jucato> !fuse | seven
<ubotu> seven: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Lynoure> seven: There are usually other ways to achieve the end goal, ways that do not take NTFS writing
<Admiral_Chicago> seven: not safely
<seven> thanks
<soju815> k
<ScarFreewill> i can't load the edgy desktop livecd please help
<XVampireX> ScarFreewill: Make sure you burned it correctly
<ScarFreewill> it is i can boot & install on my one pc but the other one....
<XVampireX> ScarFreewill: That means lowest speed possible (burn at 2x/4x) + check the md5 sum before and after..
<soju815> Hi! Is here someone who managed it to enter asian charackters via scim/skim in OOo under kubuntu? Please help, I messed around for days..
<ScarFreewill> XVampireX i have doen that i think its gfx card related
<XVampireX> not related to gfx card, what happens exactly, when do you get stuck?
<Jucato> !baddevice > XVampireX
<dalbirdy> how do I format a usb stick?
<ScarFreewill> well u see in dapper i hade to choose gfx save mode and that was the only way i could boot it up now with edgy not one works there is just this green line over the kubuntu bar that goes from the one side to the other
<XVampireX> ScarFreewill: alt+f1 should show you what happens during boot
<ScarFreewill> ok i just want to the mem test to complete...
<XVampireX> Hmm, brb
<ScarFreewill> alt+f1 makes the bar freeze
<ScarFreewill> kk
<XVampireX> ScarFreewill: it should switch to a different terminal which should show you what happens during boot
<ScarFreewill> XVampireX: how?
<ScarFreewill> ctrl+alt+f1?
<XVampireX> Jucato, thanks
<XVampireX> maybe ctrl+alt+f1
<XVampireX> I forgot :P
<Jucato> I think that doesn't work in Edgy
<ScarFreewill> nothing works :P
<XVampireX> Works fine here, everything works fine here, I don't know I gotta be the luckiest person on earth, and it took me less than 5 minutes to install beryl...
<ScarFreewill> no, im just saying here on this pc next to me nothing except the menu where you choose the option of the livecd works
<ScarFreewill> well actualy i think every thing works but the gfx card
<ScarFreewill> the thing is it loads up normal and shows the loading bar going the whole time but as soon as it finishes loading well at lest i think so then the screen just freezes when i press the power button it shutsdown normaly and even ejects the cd but still only shows text and no sine of the x server
<ScarFreewill> ping, *
<XVampireX> hehe
<XVampireX> I don't know
<ScarFreewill> i guess linux/mesa or whatever doesn't like ati x700
<XVampireX> Not Linux
<XVampireX> maybe ubuntu, but I doubt it
<ScarFreewill> cauze i have on my pc edgy with beryl ...
<ScarFreewill> i guess its mainly xserver/ the driver that loads on defualt
<ScarFreewill> the same thing happens on dapper but if i use safe mode then it works but now with edgy cd the normal and safe mode does not work :P
<XVampireX> There's no default, it should detect your hardware and load the neccessary modules
<malandrovjs> How can I find a PID?
<malandrovjs> to KilL it
<XVampireX> ps aux
<XVampireX> in console
<XVampireX> you don't need PID, you can do: sudo killall programname
* ScarFreewill wonders what is a PID
<Jucato> Process ID
<ScarFreewill> ok
<malandrovjs> sudo killall programme: no process killed
<ScarFreewill> so where can i get more support on the livecd probb? forums?
<gnomefreak> malandrovjs: replace programme with the name of the program you want to kill
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: what is the problem with it?
<XVampireX> malandrovjs: did you read what I said or did you just copy paste it?
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak, i explained it quite good up there..
<XVampireX> programname = the name of the program you want to kill
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: i just got here
<malandrovjs> gnomefreak> I want to umount a partition, but it says umount device is busy
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak, funny didn't se u logg....
<malandrovjs> read it
<gnomefreak> 05:55 -!- gnomefreak [n=gnomefre@ubuntu/member/gnomefreak]  has joined #kubuntu
<XVampireX> yeah
<malandrovjs> I have to specify the programme?
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak how do u do that
<XVampireX> malandrovjs: What do you think?
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: scrolled to the top of my screen and pasted it
<gnomefreak> malandrovjs: yes
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak; lol, the thing is i had dapper and i hade to use safe mode or it would not load x now with edgy now one of the 2 options works
<gnomefreak> malandrovjs: what app is using the device that you want to umount?
<gnomefreak> one == none?
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: what video card?
<MidMark> hi guys, want to say to all people that has a canon pixma ip4200 that these packages works with Edgy
<MidMark> http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/
<gnomefreak> oh nvm live cd :(
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak; ati x700
* gnomefreak waking up here
<MidMark> and there also a lot of other printers from Canon and Epson supported
<malandrovjs> becouse I can`t modify the partition
<malandrovjs> I want to use onother instruction to mount it and edit
<malandrovjs> <gnomefreak>
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: most of time the livecd needs the xserver-xorg-video-ati and i dont think it has those drivers as default. so you are not gonna beable to boot it in gui form or at all (using livecd
<XVampireX> gnomefreak: You shouldn't have told him/her sometimes a person should think for a moment, especially on something so trivial.
<gnomefreak> XVampireX: i have learned not to let people think too much as it does nothing but nite me after a while ;)
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: i could maybe do that but what happens if i installed edgy successfully and it still doesn't loadup x? or would it load xserver-xorg-video-ati when not useing the livecd?
<gnomefreak> malandrovjs: you want to un mount a partition and just re mount it in a different way?
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: or is there only one way to find out
<malandrovjs> you know think to mch, I tryed so many commmad and I did not came out of there that why I` asking
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: it should load the video-ati after installing. it was fixed so it should load them
<malandrovjs> yes
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: so how would i install without gui?
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: if not failsafe is to set drivers to vesa untill you get it working
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: alternate cd :)
<malandrovjs> becouse I want move some file from my linux partiton to windows partition
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: :(
<gnomefreak> malandrovjs: ntfs or fat?
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: do i need to download it?
<malandrovjs> things like film, music
<malandrovjs> ntfs
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: yep
<gnomefreak> malandrovjs: dont write tto ntfs
<malandrovjs> also music?
<sinkeri> rightio
<gnomefreak> to move stuff from linux --> windows make a fat partition
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: well this is my brother's pc and i am not going to all that for him he should just then contenu to dapper :P
<gnomefreak> malandrovjs: dont write anything to ntfs from linux its unsafe and not supported you can lose everything
<malandrovjs> becouse my linux partition is full, there is no more space
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: dapper --> edgy upgrade works well
<malandrovjs> Ok
<XVampireX> windows
<gnomefreak> malandrovjs: make a fat one than linux-->fat-->ntfs
<sinkeri> how do i join another channel?
<gnomefreak> sinkeri: /j #channel
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: i guess i can try that, but just wondering if this will be fixed in newer ubutnu versions
<brtjohns> hi guys i have a toshiba laptop a100 with atheros wirless built in, my windows works fine on wirelss but the linux side on kubunt6.06lts wont detect the card
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: should be in feisty. edgy was too short of a release for all issues to be worked out
<malandrovjs> can I delete 1  partition on windows and later make it on linux?
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: i will be talking to the livecd guys in the next few weeks about other things and i will see if there is a way around it
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: thx allot
<gnomefreak> malandrovjs: can delete anything you like but be careful as you delete the wrong partition and poof you no longer can boot
<malandrovjs> ok, I wil do that on Windows
<gnomefreak> brb
<malandrovjs> but I don`t know if is possible to make a extend partition on linux with free space/
<malandrovjs> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless | brtjohns
<ubotu> brtjohns: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<malandrovjs> or to add the free space on linux!!!?
<malandrovjs> >>>genomefreak>>>
<weenweee> need help with firefox
<ScarFreewill> whats wrong
<weenweee> worked all day now it doesn
<weenweee> doesn't start
<weenweee> all i get is a white window for a second and than it chrashes
* ScarFreewill got no idea
<weenweee> i removed firefox already and installed new but the same thing happens
<ScarFreewill> i don't know if you want to try re-naming ur ./mozilla dir to ./mozilla1...
<Admiral_Chicago> weenweee: how did you install it
<weenweee> apt-get
<weenweee> firefox in console gives me this
<weenweee> (Gecko:4992): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_parent_window: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<weenweee> (Gecko:4992): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_is_viewable: assertion `window != NULL' failed
<weenweee> (Gecko:4992): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_get_parent: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (widget)' failed
<weenweee> Segmentation fault
<ScarFreewill> oms dapper's livecd doesn't work now :P
<eeos> hi there
<eeos> any suggestion for a good backupping tool?
<gnomefreak> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<ScarFreewill> !bootusb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootusb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> anyone know a disto that can let me boot via usb?
<eeos> ta!
<ScarFreewill> how do i log in safe mode on dapper
<ScarFreewill> !safemode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safemode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> whats the command to start xserver/kde/gui?
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<ScarFreewill> it says allready running :P how do i kill it
<gnomefreak> replace start with stop :)
<ScarFreewill> cool we have gui!
<nino> ScarFreewill PCLinuxOS will boot from usb link =>http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2006/09/19/all-in-one-usb-pclinuxos-minimezip/
<ScarFreewill> nino, thx
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: I've been having some problems... Do you know hoe to upgrade to edgy without the cd?
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: it may not go very smooth. You might be better off dl'ing the CD so at least if you end up with a broken system you'll have CD to fall back on for fresh install.
<LeeJunFan> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: If I run the live cd it freezes after a few minutes
<mike_> frostwire is said to be behind a firewall?
<tibbar> gnomefreak: why is it unsafe to upgrade dapper to edgy?
<gnomefreak> tibbar: i didnt say it was
<tibbar> gnomefreak: freewill my bro said so, didn't you tell him that?
<gnomefreak> tibbar: nope
<gnomefreak> dapper--> edgy ==fine
<gnomefreak> i told him that the xserver-xorg-video-* was fixed so upgrade should be fine
<ScarFreewill> nino: ping
<nino> reply
* ScarFreewill lol
<tibbar> gnomefreak: cool then I should get started... But with a 64kb/s connection it can take a while
<ScarFreewill> nino: so how do i use that http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2006/09/19/all-in-one-usb-pclinuxos-minimezip/ via linux
<gnomefreak> tibbar: yes
<tibbar> ScarFreewill: hos
<tibbar> bb im upgrading to edgy
<ScarFreewill> nino: because it wants me to download teh exe..s
<nino> ScarFreewill Download the USBMMFULL.zip
<ScarFreewill> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<wiking> how to enable/configure openal
<nino> ScarFreewill Go here http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/pendrivelinux/USBMMFULL.zip?download
<ScarFreewill> nino: kk
<LeeJunFan> ouch 64K, he'd be better off getting someone to mail him a DVD.
<ScarFreewill> nino: its 300mb lol
<ScarFreewill> LeeJunFan: i am shairing it with him
<nino> ScarFreewill yes its a complete linux system for usb!!
<[GuS] > Bonjour les gens...
<ScarFreewill> nino: kk thx btw do i just extract it on the usb disk or what?
<popisdead> salut les kubuntus :)
<nino> ScarFreewill yes and there is a file "makeboot" or something you run to make bootable on the usb
<nino> ScarFreewill execute the makeboot file on the use!!
<nino> usb!!
<ScarFreewill> nino: yeah i read that..
<ScarFreewill> nino: do you know if makeboot is a exe?
<nino> yes it is
<nino> ScarFreewill u dont have windows on some machine?
<ScarFreewill> nino: yes i do i was just wondering
<nino> ScarFreewill can your sys boot usb?
<ScarFreewill> nino: never tested but i have nforce4 so i guess si
<ScarFreewill> *so
<nino> ScarFreewill yea that would do!!
<ScarFreewill> nino: just need to go buy a 512mb flash disk :)
<nino> ScarFreewill cool
<JackPhil> where is the definition of menu categories?
<tobias_> How do I like delete old things in /media/ ?
<tobias_> I got an old hd
<tobias_> that is no longer there
<octan> rm -f /media/oldfile
<octan> oh remove a dir
<tobias_> and for some reason it is messing with my new portable hd
<octan> rm -rf /media/dir-to-dlete
<tobias_> it wont come back next time I reboot?
<octan> no
<tobias_> thanx
<octan> it should not
<tobias_> weee
<tobias_> they are gone!
<tobias_> do you know how to make my portable hd mount itself?
<octan> tobias_, yes.. make a script to do that
<tobias_> it used to mount itself but then a friend came and helped me so it stopped mounting itself
<octan> i know how to but im not spendinf my time writing a script for you :)
<tobias_> octan: how do I do that?
<octan> is it usb or firewire disk?
<tobias_> usb
<rag> anyone use gxmame, machine game emulator ?
<tobias_> hehe
<tobias_> :)
<octan> :)
<rag> please :)
<tobias_> hmmm
<tobias_> octan: I think I deleted the usb disk
<rag> other thing one computer with kubuntu edgy dont start x, only if i press ctrl+alt+f1 and again ctrl+alt+f7 it works , anyone know it?
<tobias_> octan: how do I make it work now?
<octan> tobias_, LOL
<tobias_> ;)
<octan> well you asked howto delete file and i told ya how to :P
<tobias_> octan: how do I make a directory? :)
<tobias_> octan: or is that what I need to do now?
<octan> mkdir /media/yourdir
<octan> ?
<tobias_> mkdir /media/sda1
<tobias_> oki!
<tobias_> thanks :)
<tobias_> when I try to mount it it says wrong fs type or something
<tobias_> bad superblock
<tobias_> or god is angry at me
<tobias_> :)
<tobias_> I got no response for either
<octan> mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 is what you do right?
<tobias_> ow
<tobias_> octan: i write "sudo mount sda1"
<octan> but it should already be mounted
<octan> check with df
<octan> type df
<octan> on cli to see mounted disks
<tobias_> its not there
<octan> ok
<tobias_> when it tries to mount it says it doesnt have the rights
<octan> sudo
<tobias_> it does try to mount it automatically though
<tobias_> I write sudo in front
<tobias_> :)
<tobias_> now it works!
<tobias_> with your command "mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<tobias_> thanx
<octan> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> hah
<tobias_> lol
<octan> tobias_, ok
<tobias_> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<tobias_> !kmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> stupid bot :P
<tobias_> they need to make a program called kmount
<tobias_> hehe
<Quinn_Storm> system->administration->disks does not exist on edgy+
<tobias_> thanx for the help, Im going to drink coffee in the living room now, have a nice day octan :)
<octan> you too
<balder> how i can configure the programs that launch with the system start?
<octan> balder, hu? you want programs to start when you loginto kde?
<balder> yes
<octan> ok
<octan> make a script that has the names of the apps
<octan> and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<octan> ex: echo "exec firefox" >  ~/.kde/Autostart/firefox.sh && chmod 755 ~/.kde/Autostart/firefox.sh
<balder> ok
<balder> thank you
<octan> that will start up firefox each time you log into kde
<octan> np
<Jucato> (or just drag-drop-link the apps int the ~/.kde/Autostart folder...)
<octan> that might work to.. :) havent tryed that hehe
<ypsila> hello together
<JackPhil> my katapult can't launch
<JackPhil> crash always
<Kabal> so.. will I be sued by M$ using Kubuntu?  :)
<JackPhil> is it a bug?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Kabal:  do you work for M$ ?
<xsacha> hmmm "Windows Vista comes with 19,500 drivers on DVD"
<octan> who cares :P
<Tm_T_> xsacha: Does that mean they ship drivers once and all upgrading will be done by user in usual way? (hunting packages from net etc)
<Jucato> when all you need are 2-5 drivers.. or maybe even just 1 :P
<Tm_T_> Hmm, why I have this stupid nick...
<mhterres> Riddell: Hi
<Jucato> "it's like ten thousand spoons, when all you need is a knife..."
<hazard_> Anyone know where I could look for info on how to setup an ATI AIW to work under linux?
<Tm_T> Ah, better.
<octan> install vista when it comes out,, and your owned,. they own all the data you store on ther os
<xsacha> that means it is going to be over 2 gig Tm_T_ and yes, you wont want the drivers it comes with :)
<Tm_T> What a waste of storage space that is.
<Riddell> hi mhterres
<mhterres> Riddell: let me know when you have time to talk about FISL
<Riddell> mhterres: whenever you want
<bitzero> im trying to install sylpheed, but it asks for  libdb4.4 but libdb4.3 is installed , i couldnt find libdb4.4, any ideia ?
<hazard_> maybe it just can't find the headers?
<hazard_> Or maybe you have to go to unstable/a larger package repository?
<hazard_> You could also look online to see if such a package exsists.
<hazard_> I had to to find where to get avahi-deamon
<bitzero> hazard_: that was 4 me ?
<hazard_> yes
<hazard_> later
<hazard_> goodluck bitzero
<dhq> i need grafx drivers for my laptop the one i am using doesnt work
<castags__> New to Linux, do i need to install nvidia drivers for my graphics card?
<Bubba_Gump> castags__: yup
<Bubba_Gump> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<castags__> thanks
<defrysk> castags__, if you have a tnt nvidia card select legacy
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey guys what would be a tool to create gantt charts in ubuntu
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> cos in adept i cannot find any ?
<defrysk> Th3_Cr0up13R, libkgantt0 and planner
<Lynoure> Th3_Cr0up13R: actually, I could not find a tool I liked a year ago and went for a commercial one. Try planner first, though.
<defrysk> and also opensched
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: kplato, too I think
<Th3_Cr0up13R> looks like libkgantt0 is a library not an actual program
<grimweb> I've got a technical Question I think
<defrysk> Th3_Cr0up13R, true
<grimweb> I can run X as user, but not log in as user
<grimweb> in KDE
<grimweb> however, as user Root there seem to be no problems
<defrysk> Th3_Cr0up13R, I did "apt-cache search gantt"  and got some results including that library
<[GuS] > grimweb, use sudo....
<grimweb> for strating kde?
<grimweb> starting*
<[GuS] > where you cant login?
<defrysk> Th3_Cr0up13R, apt-cache search <whatever> can be very helpfull
<[GuS] > inside KDM? or startx?
<grimweb> from Xlogin
<grimweb> startx breaks down
<[GuS] > and logs?
<grimweb> and KDM just sends me back to KDM
<[GuS] > then you need to read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<defrysk> its sudo kdm
<grimweb> 2 seconds... there not usefull to me , but I'll look them up
<Th3_Cr0up13R> defrysk: yep looks like it shows lots of stuff what they are
<Kabal> Th3_Cr0up13R: nope :)
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: have you tried KPlato?
<Jucato> !kplato | Th3_Cr0up13R
<ubotu> kplato: an integrated project management and planning tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 822 kB, installed size 2708 kB
<[GuS] > look there grimweb for more infor about the problem,,,
<shadowhywind> Anyone know how to recover ISO files that were accidently deleted
<defrysk> shadowhywind, rm is very powerful
<defrysk> shadowhywind, or is it in the basket ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Jucato: im trying it now it looks good
<shadowhywind> nope, i did a shift-delete on them. hehe
<Jucato> sorry, say bye-bye to it :)
<defrysk> shadowhywind, ouch
<defrysk> gone 4 ever
<grimweb> started after a Google-Earth install btw
<Th3_Cr0up13R> but i got something else aparently is unnamed and has staff already written like the dates and the stuff that i need to put in
<shadowhywind> its not a big thing if i don't get them back, just a pain to re-rip 5 cds. No recovery programs that would find them?
<defrysk> shadowhywind, in *nux gone is gone
<grimweb> starting "sudo konqueror" seems not to work on the livecd
<Jucato> grimweb: try kdesu konqueror
<grimweb> thanks
<grimweb> just switched to kubuntu
<grimweb> [GuS] :
<grimweb> Xsession: X session started for grimweb at di nov 21 14:40:28 CET 2006
<grimweb> open: Permission denied
<grimweb> Xsession: X session started for grimweb at di nov 21 14:45:07 CET 2006
<grimweb> open: Permission denied
<defrysk> hoho
<defrysk> no pasting please
<defrysk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<grimweb> sorry
<defrysk> thats ok
<defrysk> next time use pastebin or be more brief
<grimweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33108/
<grimweb> like that?
<cej> some body talk in spanish
<defrysk> yes , thats about it :)
<defrysk> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cej> gracias
<grimweb> thanks
<grimweb> anybody know the solution to the problem I'm facing with strating KDE? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33109/
<grimweb> found this as well btw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33110/
<grimweb> seems to be something with /dev/wacom, what's that?
<Dink> DaSkreech, looks like the devs of fluxbuntu will work on an image for ps3..... First step of any ubuntu distro support for ps3
<amar> can anyone help me with boot prompt commands
<amar> i want to disable auto hw detect
<foxhound31> keep getting unable to load nvidia kernel driver
<foxhound31> is there a bug to do with nvidia
<foxhound31> need to find out cos if so i'll get another distro
<hastesaver> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foxhound31> yeah done that
<foxhound31> but i seen other forums many people have this problem
<foxhound31> not just me
<foxhound31> hatesaver have you got nvidia drivers running
<hastesaver> I don't have an nvidia card, but IMO, it's a problem with nvidia. It's a binary-only driver, so may not always work. Not just on Ubuntu, on other distros either. But I don't know :-)
<foxhound31> ok hatesaver
<foxhound31> i have tried everything i can think of to make it work
<grimweb> isn't nvidia install like "apt-get install nvidia-glx"?
<foxhound31> absoutley
<foxhound31> and it absolutley doesnt work
<foxhound31> cos kernel driver wont load
<grimweb> hmm...the install does not work, or is it not configured after?
<foxhound31> in the xorg.conf
<foxhound31> its not configed after
<foxhound31> in xorg if you change nv to nvidia
<foxhound31> x wont start
<foxhound31> by the way in the list of modules
<Jucato> in Edgy: "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx" then "sudo nvidia-xconfig" then restart X
<foxhound31> to load
<grimweb> in kde -> try "system settings">"Monitor&Display">"hardware"
<foxhound31> i see glx but there is no nvidia specifically named module is that correct?
<grimweb> foxhound... if you try to start X from cl, do you get "/dev/wacom" in your errors?
<foxhound31> i have seen wacom yes
<grimweb> I get that error as well
<grimweb> but I can't even start with the vesa driver
<foxhound31> but shouldnt there be a specifically named nvidia module in the list of modules to load?
<grimweb> the Nvidia driver works when I am in SU, sudo or root account though
<foxhound31> you are supposed to modprobe to load module nvidia
<foxhound31> in some guides on how to do this
<LeeJunFan> yes, it should read driver "nvidia" not driver "vesa"
<LeeJunFan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LeeJunFan> Don't worry about the wacom errors, they are just informative warnings. It doesn't interfere with X starting.
<grimweb>  <grimweb> in kde -> try "system settings">"Monitor&Display">"hardware"<"vesa" -> you can change the vesa bit in "Administrator mode" via the "configure button"
<foxhound31> yeah but about my question on modules being loaded
<foxhound31> anyone got an answer to that
<grimweb> it did automatically with me
<foxhound31> modules loaded in the xorg.conf
<grimweb> but i dunno, I'm no ubuntu expert, always used suse before, trying to fugure this thing out myself
<foxhound31> xorg.conf does not show a nvidia module
<LeeJunFan> foxhound31: did you install nvidia from ubuntu or nvidia's binary drivers from their site?
<foxhound31>  leejun
<foxhound31> yeas i did
<foxhound31> yes i did
<LeeJunFan> which?
<foxhound31> ubuntu
<foxhound31> through adept
<foxhound31> but i have tried all ways nothing works
<foxhound31> has anyone got a copt of their working nvidia xorg.conf so i can check which modules are loaded
<foxhound31> copy
<grimweb> found the following ip online: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=445456
<grimweb> tip*
<crube> So does anyone know if there's a way to hide the <nick> left/joined/ messages in Konversation?
<foxhound31> well that tells me that there isnt a specifically named nvidia module
<foxhound31> i assume the nvidia module is loaded as glx
<Jucato> crube: Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Behaviour -> Chat Window -> Hide Join/Part/Nick events
<foxhound31> what i dont understand is why if you load it manually you use nvidia
<LeeJunFan> crube: settings -> configure kopete -> behaviour -> chat window -> hide join/part nick events
<LeeJunFan> Jucato: bastard!
<LeeJunFan> :)
<Jucato> lol
<foxhound31> maybe i could try put the module nvidia in the modules to load list and see what happens
<crube> How did I miss that! I've been trying to find it several times. Maybe i'm just blind. Anyway thanks LeeJunFan and Jucato
<Jucato> foxhound31: have you installed linux-restricted-modules? have you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig"?
<LeeJunFan> foxhound31: the nvidia module is loaded by specifying driver "nvidia" in that section, except the kernel module, if you want to ensure the kernel module is loaded place it in the file /etc/modules
<foxhound31> yeah jucato
<Jucato> restarted X?
<foxhound31> leejunfan
<foxhound31> in myxorg.conf
<foxhound31> ther is no nvidia module listed
<foxhound31> only glx
<foxhound31> so maybe that is why is doesnt work
<LeeJunFan> crap, I just lost power.. Good thing I have all my network connection on UPS.
<defrysk> foxhound31, does sudo nvidia-xconfig have any output  ?
<foxhound31> yeah
<foxhound31> it just changes nv to nvidia though doesnt do anything else
<defrysk> foxhound31, have you restarted kdm ?
<defrysk> or x ?
<foxhound31> yeah i have tried most things
<defrysk> foxhound31, how did you restart kdm ?
<foxhound31> defysk
<foxhound31> yeah i have
<foxhound31> but if you put nvidia
<foxhound31> in the xorg,conf
<foxhound31> x wont start
<defrysk> foxhound31, nv driver was still in xorg.conf ?
<foxhound31> no it was changed to nvidia but then x would not start
<defrysk> foxhound31, did you install nvidia richt after a fresh install without rebooting ?
<defrysk> right*
<grimweb> I've commented the wacom bits in xorg.conf, I'm trying again... I'll be back
<foxhound31> defrysk yea
<defrysk> foxhound31, reboot
<foxhound31> defrysk do you have nvidia
<defrysk> foxhound31, reboot
<defrysk> you need to reboot
<foxhound31> done that
<defrysk> still no go ?
<foxhound31> all of it last night here cos all of that did not work
<defrysk> then you need nvidia-legacy
<defrysk> foxhound31,  then you need nvidia-legacy
<defrysk> you have an old card right ?
<foxhound31> will try legacy
<defrysk> good
<scarfreewill> ping, LeeJunFan
<foxhound31> no i dont got a fx5200
<foxhound31> should work
<foxhound31> defrysk
<defrysk> foxhound31, should work fine
<foxhound31> have you got nvidia
<defrysk> how did you install nvidia ?
<foxhound31> adept
<defrysk> installed nvidia-glx ?
<foxhound31> defrysk have you got nvidia installed and working
<defrysk> of course I do
<defrysk> ;)
<foxhound31> installed nvidia-glx
<foxhound31> right in the modules section of xorg.conf
<LeeJunFan> scarfreewill: yeah, I'm here. making sure servers in town didn't get knocked out by brownout.
<defrysk> foxhound31, pastebin your xorg.conf
<foxhound31> no please post yours cos yours works
<defrysk> no
<foxhound31> i need to see one that works
<defrysk> pastebin yours
<scarfreewill> LeeJunFan: you know tibbar is updating is dapper to edgy...
<foxhound31> we all no mine doesnt
<LeeJunFan> wow my mailserver has been up 218 days. I didn't even think I installed it that long ago.
<LeeJunFan> scarfreewill: yeah.
<scarfreewill> LeeJunFan: that pritty long, now i was wondering i have edgy can i load up my pkgs in his /var/apt/cache/... and then i doesn't have to dl  t
<foxhound31> whats the address for pastebin again
<scarfreewill> LeeJunFan: *download it
<defrysk> foxhound31, see topic
<defrysk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<defrysk> !coffee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coffee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> I'll get my own then
<crube> Haha :D
<LeeJunFan> scarfreewill: if you have your .debs to upload it should help keep the # he has to download to a minimum.
<crube> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crube> If I own a copy of Windows XP, am I not allowed to use wmv codecs for example - Not that I'd really care.
<foxhound31> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33114/
<foxhound31> defrysk ther it is
<scarfreewill> LeeJunFan: well he doens't have some much other pkgs installed so ok and btw its 6% :P
<defrysk> foxhound31, a sec
<steff> anyone who nows how to deal with latex?
<foxhound31> is i have nvidia instead of nv x wont start
<foxhound31> defrysk check the modules section and yell me if anything is missing
* mnoir finds it challenging to accessorize latex
<LeeJunFan> scarfreewill: there was someone on here one day doing just that, I wish I could remember how she was doing it. She had a nice setup for just that purpose between hers and her husbands computer.
<scarfreewill> LeeJunFan:  i need need to do that too ;) wonder what protocall they used?
<LeeJunFan> scarfreewill: she was making her own mini repository, and I can't remember the command to build the packages files was used.
<m_tadeu> hello
<LeeJunFan> scarfreewill: I have a full mirror here of edgy and feisty on my external HD which I make with debmirror, so I can update my local machines from my own repository.
<XVampireX> LeeJunFan: So you do martial arts?
<LeeJunFan> XVampireX: yep.
<XVampireX> LeeJunFan: PM? :P
<defrysk> foxhound31, I see nothing wrong with it except for perhaps your monitor
<LeeJunFan> XVampireX: PM ?
<defrysk> foxhound31, do you have the specs of your monitor ?
<m_tadeu> I'm unable to control sound through the keyboard, dispite the sound keys are correctly configured
<m_tadeu> the mute key is ok but increase/decrease volume are not working
<foxhound31> defrysk
<scarfreewill> LeeJunFan: gona reboot quikly to give tibbar my file, btw allot of the pkg are on the cd hey? so hou would i get them to his pc?
<foxhound31> i think there is a problem with the kernel module which is preventing the driver from then loading
<foxhound31> module doesnt work so driver wont load
<foxhound31> thats the problem
<defrysk> foxhound31, if you think that the prob....
<defrysk> foxhound31, lsmod | grep nv
<defrysk> what do you see ?
<foxhound31> nothing
<defrysk> nothing ??
<foxhound31> command returns nothing
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: im restarted now, how does freewill give me the Edgy pakages?
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: you could setup a repository for the CD so it will get what files it can from the CD.
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: ok how?
<defrysk> foxhound31, do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: as for the packages freewill has I think just copying them to your cache dir might do it.
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: to add the CD repository check apt-cdrom man apt-cdrom maybe. I've never used it myself.
<foxhound31> defrysk done
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: I'll copy it into my chache
<defrysk> what happpened foxhound31 ? did it install anything ?
<foxhound31> nothing
<foxhound31> cos its already installed
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: must I paste his pakages into /var/cache/apt/archives?
<defrysk> foxhound31, do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx --reinstall
<foxhound31> my kernel is is 17.10
<foxhound31> but its kernel module is for 6.1
<foxhound31> thats why it doesnt work i think
<defrysk> why did you not tell that right away ?
<defrysk> geez
<foxhound31> cos i just figure it out now
<foxhound31> so you were a help
<Bubba_Gump> !amule
<defrysk> how did you get that stuff messed up ?
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<foxhound31> least we worked that out
<defrysk> foxhound31, you are on dapper ?
<foxhound31> 6.10
<defrysk> did you upgrade or a fresh install ?
<foxhound31> situation resolve doesnt work cos of wrong kernel module version
<defrysk> did you upgrade or a fresh install ?
<foxhound31> fresh
<grimweb> ok, that was not a good idea, not X-startup at all anymore
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: must I paste freewill's Edgy pakages into /var/cache/apt/archives?
<defrysk> foxhound31, where did you get the nevidia-glx repo from ?
<defrysk> nvidia*
<foxhound31> adept
<defrysk> no in your sources.list
<defrysk> foxhound31, and did you run a dist-upgrade after install ?
<foxhound31> defrysk thank you i have to go now but very grateful cos i know what is wrong now your a star pal
<defrysk> :/
<foxhound31> defrysk gonna be late for work so i'm going thank once again
* defrysk is baffled
<defrysk> k , bye
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: how are you going to transfer them between machines?
<foxhound31> hope you dont think i dont appreciate your help i really do
<litropy> hey, guys - does anyone know a xgl mirror whose scripts are pointing in the right direction?
<litropy> for ppc?
<LjL> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<tibbar> ftp
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: we are in a network and we use pure-ftp
<litropy> thx
<LeeJunFan> tibbar: yeah, just dump them in the cache dir, I'm not entirely certain that will work, but I don't see why it wouldnt.
<Bubba_Gump> how do i find out what X version i am running?
<defrysk> Bubba_Gump, in dapper 7.0 in edgy 7.1
<LjL> Bubba_Gump: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<Bubba_Gump> edgy :)
<defrysk> Bubba_Gump, and what LjL said ;)
<octan> or
<Bubba_Gump> ;)
<octan>  Xorg -version
<defrysk> Bubba_Gump, and what Bubba_Gump said
<Bubba_Gump> hah :D
<defrysk> octan, that is :D
<octan> hehe :)
<defrysk> !info xorg
<ubotu> xorg: X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Bubba_Gump> can someone help me to install some drivers?
<defrysk> also an easy way
<grimweb> I'm going to try with glx disabled in xconf, maybe that works
<Bubba_Gump> http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart4.shtml#download (i'm looking to install the 760, yet, i have yet to have a clue :) )
<Bubba_Gump> which of the binaries do i download?
<Bubba_Gump> for the x that i'm running :)
<defrysk> Bubba_Gump, http://www.winischhofer.eu/cgi-bin/downloadpage.cgi?dllink=http://www.winischhofer.net/sis/sis_drv.o_xorg_7.1.0_gcc4_290906-1.tar.gz
<Bubba_Gump> how do i stop X?
<Bubba_Gump> and, when i do, will it stop my display?
<defrysk>  yes
<Th3_Cr0up13R> defrysk:  !xorg doesnt work on mine says not found
<Tm_T> Bubba_Gump: Stop what display?
<defrysk>  /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<Bubba_Gump> "Starting from X.org 6.9, you MUST stop X.org before proceeding."
<defrysk>  /etc/init.d/kdm start to start it again
<Tm_T> Bubba_Gump: Yes it stop that graphical environment, but you still have all those fancy terminals
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<defrysk> ctrl-alt f1- f6
<defrysk> 6 to choose from
<Seeker`> f1 is my favourite
<defrysk> ctrl- alt f7 to return to grafics
<Angrataf> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Bubba_Gump> how can i do this (new to linux) - Copy "sis_drv.o" (sis_drv.so for X.org 6.9 and later) over the existing one which usually is located at /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/. Starting with X.org 7.0, the file is located at /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers.
<dhq> i have a problem i cant compile my graphic drivers ERROR:" Kernel modules did not compile  The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules.Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on what went wrong.
<ScarFreewill> LeeJunFan: how do i copy edgy's default pkg form the cd rom ?
<defrysk> Bubba_Gump, sis drivers is nativly available in ubuntu if thats the driver you are after
<ScarFreewill> and i'm gay
<Bubba_Gump> so i need to copy sis_drv.so from /home/gary/ to /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<Tm_T> ScarFreewill: Too much info there.
<dhq> fdoving: i have a problem i cant compile my graphic drivers ERROR:" Kernel modules did not compile
<Bubba_Gump> defrysk: yes they are, but the drivers that come with ubuntu only use 256k of the graphics
<ScarFreewill> Tm_T: btw that was m
<defrysk> I see
<ScarFreewill> Tm_T:
<defrysk> anyway, have to go for a bit
<Bubba_Gump> k :)
<Bubba_Gump> thanks for your help :)
<defrysk> Bubba_Gump, make sure to blacklist the ones ubuntu uses to avoid conflicts with the ones you are going to use
<LeeJunFan> ScarFreewill: what you want to do is put the CD-rom in the other computer to be upgraded and apt-cdrom add (check man apt-cdrom)
<Tm_T> ScarFreewill: You're in wrong channel if you think that thing matters. ;(
<defrysk> later!
<LeeJunFan> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angrataf> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Angrataf> whta's the name of the gnome package?
<Tm_T> Angrataf: ubuntu-desktop perhaps.
<Tm_T> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Bubba_Gump> how can i copy files from one location, to another, through the terminal?
<ScarFreewill> Tm_T: that was my brother
<LjL> Bubba_Gump: cp (possibly cp -a)
<ScarFreewill> Tm_T: omg it w
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell Bubba_Gump about cli | Bubba_Gump, you have a private message from Ubotu
<Tm_T> ScarFreewill: As always. ;)
<ScarFreewill> Tm_T: nwm
<ScarFreewill> LeeJunFan: do i have to remount the cdrom in bash/non-gui?
<LeeJunFan> ScarFreewill: shouldn't matter if it's non-gui.
<JanK> how to start kmail on startup, but only in the notification bar? (like the KOrganizer notification symbol)
<dhq>  i have a problem i cant compile my graphic drivers ERROR:" Kernel modules did not compile
<dhq>  i have a problem i cant compile my graphic drivers
<virogenesis> hello
<virogenesis> can Anyone tell me how to install synergy or midnight commander Via apt-get ?
<virogenesis> cus I don't seem to be able to download it....
<Angrataf> apt-get install synergy perhaps
<virogenesis> nope, says its not there
<virogenesis> E: Couldn't find package synergy
<virogenesis> E: Couldn't find package mc
<virogenesis> Can't find midnight commander...
<Jucato> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<JanK> apt-get update before?
<virogenesis> no :)
<virogenesis> thank you :D
<Bubba_Gump> "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem." any ideas?
<JanK> sudo :)
<virogenesis> done :D
<Jucato> virogenesis: check if your universe repos are enabled also
<virogenesis> still can't find mc
<Riddell> trappist: ping
<virogenesis> ah where do I fix the universe repos
<Jucato> !repositories | virogenesis
<ubotu> virogenesis: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<virogenesis> Thank you !!! :)
<virogenesis> thank god this irc server has nice ppl to help out the n00bs ;)
<xst> In fstab I have listed two mountpoints with the noauto option. But still they both gets mounted automatically. This broken-like behavior began came with edgy. How can I make it respect the noauto option?
<trappist> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> trappist: I found an old e-mail from you with a patch for common/kde-default.css
<ScarFreewill> virogenesis: ^_^
<trappist> Riddell: yeah I remember sending it
<Riddell> trappist: I've long since forgotten what the context is, can you mind me?
<trappist> Riddell: a lot of the html docs, particularly TOCs, have links that are unclickable in firefox because of the all-around padding that should have been padding-left
<Riddell> trappist: does it need applied to branch as well as trunk?
<Bubba_Gump> apt problems, i have added two deb's to my repositories, now adept opens with an error
<trappist> Riddell: I'd have to look - it was applied at some point, then I guess resynced from kde.org
<Riddell> trappist: oh, if someone has applied it, then I don't need to worry :)
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: you probably added the deb lines incorrectly, edit the sources.list manually: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Admiral_Chicago> that may also healp
<trappist> Riddell: oh ok, good deal - I've sent it upstream to I think kde-docs-en - maybe you could poke them for me if you have any clout with them :)  they've been sitting on it for a while
<Bubba_Gump> Jucato: i have, but, when it comes to save, it says: "The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list. Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available."
<Riddell> trappist: why do they need poked if it has been applied?
<trappist> ah, kde-doc-english
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: did you use the exact command I gave you?
<trappist> Riddell: it hasn't been applied upstream
<Riddell> oh, so I should still worry about it
<Admiral_Chicago> trappist or Riddell speakin gof FX, does Ctrl + A work for either of you in 2.0? I can't highlight a nexn area ash i'm not sure if it was my computer or a bug
<Bubba_Gump> Jucato: heh, no (i'm in konq) :)
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: and in Konqi, you're probably browsing using file:/ ?
<trappist> Riddell: I think so - I don't remember exactly why it came back up, but I think you were specifically asking about local changes you might want to reapply
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: well, since you're on Konqi, just right-click on sources.list and select Actions -> Edit as Root
<Bubba_Gump> Jucato: that code worked :)
<Bubba_Gump> ahhh i see
<trappist> Admiral_Chicago: works here
<Bubba_Gump> i've gotta be root to edit such files :)
<Admiral_Chicago> trappist: hmm, i'll do a about:config  maybe my keybindings got altered somehow, thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> class time
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: you need to have privileges to modify anything outside of /home/username
<Bubba_Gump> ah, gotcha :)
<ScarFreewill> can one uninstall all his extra pkg with out knowing what they are (just getting back to narmal kubuntu)
<Bubba_Gump> kdesu <does that grant the privileges?
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: yes. kdesu is the "graphical" counter part of sudo
<Admiral_Chicago> Bubba_Gump: in GUI
<Jucato> !sudo | Bubba_Gump
<ubotu> Bubba_Gump: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Bubba_Gump> ah
<Jucato> !kdesu | Bubba_Gump
<ubotu> Bubba_Gump: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<DaSkreech> Dink: Cool
<randler> I can't get in to my kubuntu from my windows
<TheGateKeeper> randler: dual boot?
<snowice> fstab file in kubuntu looks strange
<litropy> I'm on a ppc64 - how do I get flash installed?
<TheGateKeeper> litropy: you need to install browser & flash as 32bit apps
<randler> TheGateKeeper: No it's a homenetwork
<snowice> what's UUID in first column in fstab?
<litropy> TheGateKeeper: how do I do that?
<LjL> !uuid | snowice
<ubotu> snowice: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Jucato> !uuid | snowice
<ubotu> snowice: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<randler> it's says that i have to authenticate when i try to access the server from itself
<randler> in smb4k
<TheGateKeeper> litropy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava <-- hopefully this will help in some way
<TheGateKeeper> randler: you have installed samba?
<randler> yes
<randler> I can get to windows from kubuntu, but not the other way around, I don't thin I've shared right
<snowice> thanks ubotu
<TheGateKeeper> go to system settings -> Internet & Network -> share
<murchadh> randler: Check the user permissions on the folder you're trying to share.
<Virogenesis> Hello !
<randler> Local network settings?
<randler> I mean browsing
<Virogenesis> Can anyone tell me how to install the NVIDIA drivers, it reported some error that my kernel installation is inexistant...
<murchadh> randler: I had to mount my fat32 drives using the uid gid flags to set the  mounts to my default user to get them to share. Not very elegant, I know, but it may help narrow down your problem.
<Virogenesis> it also said it was going to try to dl the installation from some FTP but it locked there
<randler> I don't have any access to the server at all.
<randler> murchadh: uh, okay. How do I do that?
<snowice> is it normal that it only shows /dev/ as the mountpoint for the floppy drive in fstab?
<murchadh> randler: /dev/hda2 /DATA vfat defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto,rw,owner 0 0 -0 is the line from my /etc/fstab to mount my fat32 partition with uid=gid=1000. Then samba shares them - without the uid gid it doesn't.
<Angrataf> !grub-themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub-themes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angrataf> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<murchadh> randler: Can you edit your /etc/fstab? If so, add the above line, then sudo umount /dev/whateveritis, sudo mount /dev/whateveritis, and try your sharing!
<randler> But i'm not sure if I have fat32?
<murchadh> randler: I have had to use it on ntfs also. But I may be off track, and thereby putting you further off track!
<murchadh> randler: You are having problems sharing files from kubuntu using samba?
<Virogenesis> can anyone tell me how do I : 1. Build and install the kernel module
<InkWell> I downloaded the nvidia linux display driver for AMD64, how do i install it?
<Virogenesis> InkWell: I have the exact same problem
<InkWell> i'm new to linux, so i know almost nothing
<Virogenesis> same :|
<DaSkreech> Quinn_Storm: Hiya
<randler> murchadh:  yes, I can't get into the kubuntucomputer from windows, it's says that i don't have permission to
<Quinn_Storm> hi DaSkreech
<ns_> ahoys
<InkWell> hey DaSkreech
<ns_> anyone tryed to run beryl on kubuntu in a vmware machine ?
<LjL> beryl under vmware? ugh
<murchadh> randler: Have you physical access to the kubuntu computer? What have you shared? Have you setup a firewall on kubuntu?
<ns_> LjL...i know...
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Hello
<nikkiana> morning DaSkreech
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey guys i just installed apollon but if i remember correctly when you run it the first time
<Th3_Cr0up13R> it asks for gift to be run or somehting
<Th3_Cr0up13R> now it just run and is trying to connect somewhere without me telling it were to
<ns_> i'm having problems configuring my nvidia videocard, but the vmware doesn't like it ....it halts de system on reboot
<Th3_Cr0up13R> the funny part is , its not even connecting
<Th3_Cr0up13R> just saying it is .... but it is doing nothing
<Th3_Cr0up13R> does anyone know if i got to configure something before running it
<Th3_Cr0up13R> or add something to it?
<randler> I've shared a folder in my home catalogue and no no firewall yet the physical address.., i'm not even sure if I have mounted samba
<randler> Use authentication for servername?
<murchadh> randler: In konqueror, right-click on a file or folder you want to share, click properties and then select the share tab at the top. Try to enable samba sharing, if it's installed it'll show up there.
<murchadh> randler: Just trying to see if samba is working.
<randler> okej
<randler> An error occurred while trying to share folder '/home/randler/share'. Make sure that the Perl script 'fileshareset' is set suid root.
<murchadh> randler: Gotta head out for a while. I'll be back in an hour. Try  ls -al /usr/bin/fileshareset
<randler> ok, thanks
<murchadh> randler: Make sure the permissions and group are set to root.
<randler> mm
<randler> murchadh: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 11003 2006-10-01 19:33 /usr/bin/fileshareset
<murchadh> randler: Same as me. Not the problem then.
<murchadh> randler: Do you know how to start konqueror as root? And try the above share on /home/randler/share again....
<randler> yeah
<DaSkreech> HI InkWell
<InkWell> hey
<DaSkreech> Whats up?
<DaSkreech> Quinn_Storm: Got your problem fixed?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: How are you Today?
<Quinn_Storm> mostly DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Sooo now screensavers work but you can't preview them?
<Quinn_Storm> lol no
<Quinn_Storm> actually I'm in a *gasp* gnome session with gnome-screensaver
<Hawkwind> Ickkkkk
<Hawkwind> Hah
<Quinn_Storm> which *also* has bugs here
<Quinn_Storm> I just tried it and it went blankscreen
* DaSkreech puts on a Clean suit
<InkWell> got my 40g hd and installed this
<Bubba_Gump> how do i open konqueror as root
* Bubba_Gump is making notes :)
<defrysk> Bubba_Gump, kdesu konqueror
<defrysk> just guessing :/
<Bubba_Gump> when i do the ksedu, it comes up afterwards with "bad input device"
<Jucato> correct guess
<Bubba_Gump> is that normal ??
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: normal
<shadowhywind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: X BadDevice Error, right?
<Bubba_Gump> yeah
<Bubba_Gump> is that sposed to happen?
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: those are normal. if you don't want to see those, just press Alt+F2 and enter "kdesu konqueror" from there
<Bubba_Gump> thanks :)
<DaSkreech> InkWell: ok so if you got any questions just ask them here :)
<defrysk> Bubba_Gump, you can also add runcommand to your panel if you would like that its in the add > applets when you rightclick annn empy spot on the panel
<Bubba_Gump> thanks :)
<murchadh> Good idea to use a default or different theme for root, that way you'll know when you're in konqueror with all those extra privileges! You gotta exercise care when you wear root's hat...
<miso> anyone got any experience configuring NetworkManager & getting it running with knetworkmanager?
<defrysk> konqueror running as root .... brrrrrrr
<litropy> man
<litropy> no one is responding in #ubuntu-xgl
<litropy> here's what I have
<litropy> Both beerorkid.com and media.blutkind.org have scripts pointing to the wrong thing for powerpc. They should be pointing to ppc, not powerpc, and I get a "Unable to find expected entry" upon sudo apt-get install
<Admiral_Chicago> litropy: woul you mind pasting your sources.list
<litropy> Admiral_Chicago: yes, hang on
* joshy is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<litropy> Admiral_Chicago: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33136/
<Admiral_Chicago> litropy: i see what you mena i think. give me a moment
<litropy> thanks, Admiral_Chicago
<LjL> !info kaptain | Dr_willis (see yesterday)
<ubotu> kaptain: Graphical front-end for command line programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.71-1.5 (edgy), package size 421 kB, installed size 724 kB
<overkill22> hi at all
<overkill22> someone can help me to configure the WEBCAM ???
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell overkill22 about webcam | overkill22, you have a private message from Ubotu
<overkill22> i don't find it in any list of avaiable webcam
<octan> !spca5xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spca5xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> bleh
<trappist> !spca5xx-source
<ubotu> spca5xx-source: source for the spca5xx driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060501-1 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 256 kB
<octan> http://spca50x.sourceforge.net/spca50x.php?page=cams
<Gusj> My wireless mouse and keyboard are still not detected by Kubuntu
<octan> overkill22, look at that list
<Admiral_Chicago> litropy: i assume every line should end in main-ppc
<overkill22> octan , i have a typhoon easycam , i linux see it on the usb port, but i don't know the chipset of it!
<litropy> Admiral_Chicago: should I replace anything with main-ppc, or should I just add it to the end of the line?
<octan> overkill look at that link insteadhttp://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<octan> http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<Admiral_Chicago> litropy: to the end of the line
<octan> overkill22, if you cam is not listed ther,, google for for the driver
<litropy> thanks, Admiral_Chicago - I'll keep you updated
<overkill22> octan , i tell google, but i can't find anything for my cam...and i'm new for linux, so i don't know how i can  configure the wecam..
<DaSkreech> overkill22: Which webcam?
<octan> over is you camera listed in the last link i pasted
<Admiral_Chicago> litropy: let me know if that works so i can update the documentation
<litropy> sure thing, Admiral_Chicago
<overkill22> octan, no there isn't....   DaSkreech, my cam is Typhoon Easycam 1,3 Mpix
<trappist> overkill22: I see two typhoon easycams, one supported by spca5xx and one not
<overkill22> trappist, where?
<trappist> overkill22: http://www.kaiser-linux.li/index.php/Linux_and_Webcams#Typhoon_Easycam_USB_330K
<overkill22> damn, my is the one who is not supported...
<octan> overkill22, guess you have to wait a while
<litropy> Admiral_Chicago: apt-get update did not work. See paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33139/
<trappist> overkill22: looks like 9 days ago some real progress was made on support for it
<trappist> overkill22: http://www.kaiser-linux.li/index.php?title=PAC7311
<overkill22> i'm reading ! .-)
<overkill22> trappist, i've read, but i don't understand if i can use it or no... -_-'
<trappist> overkill22: heh me neither :)  might be worth a shot to grab the newest source and try
<overkill22> trappist, don't understand...
<trappist> overkill22: download the newest spca5xx source (not from the repositories), build it, and give it a try
<Admiral_Chicago> litropy: you are trying to get compiz to work on a mac? ppc?
<overkill22> trappist, can you help me to download it and install plz?
<litropy> Admiral_Chicago: correct. iMac 1.8 GHz G5 20" GeForce FX
<inteliwasp> can anyone help a linux user in dependency hell?
<trappist> overkill22: I'll let you find and download the source.  once you've done that I'll help you build it (if I'm still here)
<apokryphos> !hlepme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hlepme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not sure if composite will work on PPC yet
<Admiral_Chicago> let me poke around
<litropy> Admiral_Chicago: sure thing
<overkill22> trappist, for dwnl i must write apt-get install spca5xx ?
<h3sp4wn> No inherient reason why composite would not work on PPC
<trappist> overkill22: no, that won't get the newest source.  just poke around on the intarweb and find it
<litropy> Admiral_Chicago: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136015
<litropy> it does run
<litropy> "almost flawlessly", so says the article
<Admiral_Chicago> ah my apolocies h3sp4wn and litropy, i've only seen repos of PC and 64bit
<Admiral_Chicago> i assumed...
<overkill22> trappist sorry, i cant do anything because i've install kubuntu only 2 days ago, so i don't know what i must search and where,...sorry for that.... :(
<trappist> overkill22: nevermind, it looks like the new stuff for that camera isn't available for download yet.  have to wait for another release.
<overkill22> trappist, thanx anyway!
<Admiral_Chicago> litropy: what kind of card
<litropy> I'll have the exact version in a sec
<litropy> Admiral_Chicago: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra with 64 MB of DDR SDRAM (AGP 8X support).
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm i have no idea why it doesn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> litropy: i'll try in #ubuntu-xgl, i see you're already there
<inteliwasp> can anyone help a linux user in dependency hell?
<Flyser> hi does Kubuntu use the same Mirror for its packages as Ubuntu?
<fred_> Hi everybody
<FearMoth> hi, i changed the icon for my usb flash disk, and later deleted that icon (i guess ?) and now it's not showing up on my desktop. all I see is "usbdisk" and no icon where there should be one. is there any way to reset the icon to the default?
<mnoir> Flyser: yes
<eduardo> hi folks, i have a problem with the kubuntu in my laptop when i do "turn off". The comportment of kubuntu is close every all services, but no the laptop energy
<litropy> Admiral_Chicago: http://gandalfn.wordpress.com/compiz-repository/
<litropy> would that work?
<root_> ?
<gtwy> how do i force an upgrade of a package that doesnt have an update available
<gtwy> i have a file from the website that is newer than what apt-get is saying is the newest
<randler> Flyser: Kubuntu is ubuntu but with the kde desktop
<Flyser> randler: I know
<DaSkreech> gtwy: What kind of file is it?
<Admiral_Chicago> litropy: i don't think so
<gtwy> sourcecode.. but i could probably find a binary of it
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm sorry but i have to run and do hw
<Admiral_Chicago> ttul
<randler> So you can download ubuntu and then install kde-desktop
<DaSkreech> gtwy: Jump to it then :)
<DaSkreech> randler: if you use the alternate :)
<litropy> Admiral_Chicago: alright
<gtwy> im trying to update smbclient because the newest one fixed a bug that i am having a problem with
<DaSkreech> is there a way to apt-get remove one package and get rid of gnome?
<Admiral_Chicago> litropy: PM me if you get it working
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll update the documentation
<randler> Flyser: So why do you want to know if they use the same mirror?
<Flyser> randler: well maybe there are some differents in ... I dont know much about ubuntu sry
<trappist> DaSkreech: not exactly, but you could use debfoster on ubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> debfoster?
<trappist> !debfoster
<ubotu> debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<Angrataf> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Dr_willis> its amazing the # of commands/tools out for package management...
<DaSkreech> trappist: so runing that on the package ubuntu-desktop would remove all stuff down to X ?
<LjL> Dr_willis: saw my note?
<Dr_willis> note? been out rakeing the yard. :)
<trappist> DaSkreech: if you run it with the right options, it will remove all packages that are installed only because of ubuntu-desktop dependencies
<LjL> !info kaptain | Dr_willis (see yesterday)
<ubotu> kaptain: Graphical front-end for command line programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.71-1.5 (edgy), package size 421 kB, installed size 724 kB
<DaSkreech> LjL: Is that like alt+ F2 ?
<Dr_willis> !info kaptain | Dr_willis
<ubotu> kaptain: Graphical front-end for command line programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.71-1.5 (edgy), package size 421 kB, installed size 724 kB
<LjL> DaSkreech, no. it lets you build quick GUIs for CLI programs by writing a text file
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> which is about all i used CanDO for on my amiga. :)
<LjL> Dr_willis: which is why i thought you'd find that interesting... for a real full CanDo equivalent, i dunno.
<Dr_willis> LjL,  yea.. that style of program has fallen to the wayside it seems.
<LjL> Dr_willis: well, there's Kommander... probably the closest it gets
<LjL> and Gambas, but that's more of a VB clone than anything else
<londo4> Help... I try to open Adep but I get this   Message: The APT database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | londo4
<ubotu> londo4: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fdoving> londo4: try that, tell me if it doesn't work.
<londo4> Ubotu> Its not working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Its not working - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<londo4> <ubotu> is that link for me?
<DaSkreech> londo4: ubotu is a robot
<inteliwasp> londo4:  do this command "ps-ef |grep adept"
<londo4> I did know man
<sgorilla80> where would you access your touchpad settings?
<ales_> Running man fg or man jobs gives me "No manual entry for fg".  What package should I install to get this manuals?
<Dr_willis> sgorilla80,  theres a ksynaptic program that can tweak the settings on the fly.
<Dr_willis> but i recall a Xorg.conf setting needed to be changed to get full use of it.
<londo4> ubotu, is not working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not working - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<londo4> ubotu> the command does`t work
<ubotu> the: Full-screen character mode text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1-4 (edgy), package size 277 kB, installed size 796 kB
<campbch> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hawkwind> londo4: ubotu is a bot and won't answer you
<londo4> ok
<sonja-ny> hi there, i got ubuntu up and running from a live cd and a fresh install, i want to BE in KDE ,, I have understood that i ned the kde version.. cool kubuntu 6 10 alternate amd64 iso, is that all i need ?
<londo4> <Hawkwind>do you can solve my problem?
<DaSkreech> ales_: as far as I know those are bash builtins
<DaSkreech> ales_: Would you like help files for them?
<sgorilla80> whats the best way to access usb drives when you plug them in?
<tsdgeos> sonja-ny: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is all you need
<sgorilla80> i have a camera that is supposed to act like a usb drive
<dorshin> how to change login screen in dapper?
<sgorilla80> but im not sure how to mount it
<sonja-ny> tsdgeos-->from a term ?
<sgorilla80> does kde have some type of automounter for those types of thing?
<tsdgeos> sonja-ny: yes
<tsdgeos> probably prepend a "sudo"
<sonja-ny> tsdgeos--> Thank you sir
<ales_> DaSkreech: yes, i would like to get help files
<cecko> hi all,
<cecko> sudo echo on > /proc/acpi/ibm/light
<cecko> bash: /proc/acpi/ibm/light: Permission denied
<sonja-ny> sudo ok I will do that
<Lam_> does anyone else's emacs have small font size?
<cecko> should i change the permissions?
<DaSkreech> ales_: if you cn't find man files for commands that exist try the command <type command_name>
<sgorilla80> Lam_: i think small font size is good
<DaSkreech> try type fg
<sgorilla80> for emacs
<londo4> Admiral_Chicago>>> do you can give me the command to fix my soundcard again?
<DaSkreech> ales_: you should get shell builtin. if you do then to get the help files the command is <help command_name>
<DaSkreech> so help fg and help jobs should give you want you need
<zorglu_>  if one would like to know the network usage of the box in general, where one should look ? somewhere in /proc ?
<Admiral_Chicago>  !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Admiral_Chicago> londo4: i don't recall helping you, was it "alsamixer"
<sonja-ny> tsdgeos--> thank you very much Term window is now downloading... do I need to reboot and alter my login session ?
<tsdgeos> sonja-ny: reboot yes, and yes, you have to login to "KDE" instead of "gnome"
<dorshin> how to change login screen in dapper?i am changing GUI style from login manager but nothing changes,
<Admiral_Chicago> !kdem | dorshin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !kdm | dorshin
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<pyong> do someone knows how to play  wmv  on my kubuntu
<sonja-ny> tsdgeos--> will i have the option to change sessions on reboot like a F3 key ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted | pyong
<ubotu> pyong: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<steveire> Is there a command line way to see what DNS servers I'm connected to?
<tsdgeos> sonja-ny: no, you have to choose that on the login screen
<cecko> hi all, i think i cant run acpid.   "acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Permission denied"  can I change perimissions in /proc/ folder?
<Admiral_Chicago> steveire: i think it's a command called trace not sure
<tsdgeos> i think, not sure :D
<Admiral_Chicago> londo4: i have to go to class
<Admiral_Chicago> PM me if you live
<ales_> DaSkreech: I am watching a video tutorial for bash on fedora and they used man fg and got something like http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/fg.1.html. help fg gives me some info, but I would like to get man like on the URL I just wrote
<zorglu_> steveire: "dig google.com" you will see
<sonja-ny> tsdgeos--> Thanks for all the help ... Thank you is all I can say , very impressed EX SUSe user is going to party her ASS off
<londo4> ok
<zorglu_> steveire: ;; SERVER: 192.168.1.1#53(192.168.1.1)
<zorglu_> steveire: around the end, this is your dns server
<DaSkreech> ales_: Not sure where they got it but you can make your own man page I would suspect
<dorshin> how to change login screen in dapper?i am changing GUI style from login manager but nothing changes,
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: Is that like digg google.com ?
<steveire> zorglu_: If you told me the command I missed it. I'll google now.
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: "dig" is a command line part of bind utilities to query dns (nothing to do with digg the website)
<zorglu_> steveire: ok type "dig ubuntu.com" in a terminal
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: Man no one gets puns anymore :-(
<steveire> ah, thanks.
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: mouaoua hey internet communication is hard :)
* sonja-ny diggs out the old google.com
<sgorilla80> where would your touchpad be in xorg.conf ?
<zorglu_>  if one would like to know the network usage of the box in general, where one should look ? somewhere in /proc ? <- no taker for my poorly asked question about netif sta ?\
<sgorilla80> it seems i have a lot of mice listed there, but i am not sure what is associate with the touchpad
<steveire> zorglu_: Actually dig is enough to give me the info
<sgorilla80> would it be /dev/psaux?
<zorglu_> steveire: cool
<zorglu_> balbala where linux hides the stat about netif
<zorglu_> i go dig :) ouf ouf, am i funny or not :)
<`4aFkA`> what help can i get from here ?
<sonja-ny> well a change of your nickname would be a help too ?
<zorglu_> cat /proc/net/dev <- i got it !!! :)
<sonja-ny> tsdgeos-->  after the reboot is there a way i can Use wild cards to install ALL KDE packages ?
<sonja-ny> tsdgeos--> As in apt-get kde *.* ?
<londo4> Who can help me with this problem? The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get updat
<tsdgeos> sonja-ny: think no
<scheuri> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<zorglu_> !adept-fix-crash
<scheuri> londo4: at the end of that article there should be help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adept-fix-crash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hawkwind> !adept crash fix | londo4
<ubotu> londo4: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<zorglu_> !adept-crash-fix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<zorglu_> i was close tho :)
<sonja-ny> tsdgeos--> Thank you Sir, one more ? If I may can I uninstall all the gnome ? or just leave it I Got like 480 gig og HDD
<tsdgeos> you can probably uninstall it
<tsdgeos> but it should not hurt
<`4aBkA`> i have some problems with setting up my connection.. coz i use proxy
<sonja-ny> tsdgeos--> Thank you very much I will STFU up now and just install and reboot, thanks for the help I am loving Kubuntu , its wicked fast on my amd
<Angrataf> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<`4aBkA`> and i need help to setup the ip addresses and the proxies
<sonja-ny> tsdgeos--> Thank you very much , Kubuntu just kicked in on login ... no Questions asked ... I love it .. Thank you
<tsdgeos> :-)
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<brink> sorry mt clone let me fix it
<Angrataf> !suse
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<sonja-ny> wow love the speeed
<Dr_Willis> speed kills - go back to windows befor its too late!
<sonja-ny> winblows sucks i aint used it since 95 winsucks and never will
<jubbidubbidu> mooop
<sonja-ny> I have never seen or had a better install than ubuntu
<jubbidubbidu> :P
<Dr_Willis> im testing out PuppyLinux at the moment. :)
<sonja-ny> it found all my AMD 64 bit shit and is online
<jubbidubbidu> maybe u can help me
<jubbidubbidu> how do i set a connection to quakenet?
<jubbidubbidu> XD
<sonja-ny> Dr_Willis: I have that running on my other pc
<sonja-ny> its quick , but i needed a HDD install > i normally use slax kill bill
<Dr_Willis> sonja-ny:  heh -  for less then 100mb - its sort of amazing.
<jubbidubbidu> -.-
<Dr_Willis> slax has some nicer features in ways.. and annoying features in other ways. ;)
<sonja-ny> Dr_Willis: you are right there sir, but i want a full time pc ... so this is it, its a 64 AMD and kubuntu did  all i neded to
<jubbidubbidu> ---:( how do i set a connection to quakenet :( ?
* Dr_Willis wonders what quakenet is..
<gtwy> sonja-ny: how about documents, slide show presentations,
<gtwy> games
<jubbidubbidu> "-.-
<gtwy> image editing
<gtwy> gimp doesnt cut it
<Gusj> I`ve encountered some problems when trying to install Kubuntu. Neither of my USB-drives are detected, so I can`t use my mouse or my keyboard
<sonja-ny> Dr_Willis: I use slax kil bill to fix up other persons pcs , yes i love it ..but I need a full time pc , and kubuntu has WON me over from suse. fed ZOD etc
<jubbidubbidu> GIMP, Open Office?
<Dr_Willis> gime does all i need. :)
<Gusj> Could anyone help me with that?
<scheuri> jubbidubbidu: what are you chatting with? what programm?=
<jubbidubbidu> Gimp rulezZzZ
<scheuri> *program?
<gtwy> Dr_Willis: then you dont do much image editing.. gimp is powerful but the UI is horrid
<Dr_Willis> wife likes these more idiot-friendly-instant editing programs. for her pictures..
<jubbidubbidu> Konversation
<jubbidubbidu> scheuri
<sonja-ny> gtwy: games = PS3 or Xblox , i use my pc for work ????/
<Dr_Willis> gtwy:  whatever.. it does what i need...
<scheuri> jubbidubbidu: press F2 (or FILE -> SERVER LIST)
<gtwy> Dr_Willis: how about editing vectors?
<Dr_Willis> i learned to use gimp years ago..
<Dr_Willis> i saw a vetor editor the other day.. linux version just came out.. is also out for windows.. but i cant rember the name or url
<jubbidubbidu> do i have to add quakenet @scheuri
<scheuri> jubbidubbidu: then press NEW... and add the quakenet server into the appropriate fields
<scheuri> jubbidubbidu: yes...so you can connect to it
<Dr_Willis> not that i need vector editing.. but it was a neat program. too bad i cant rember its name
<gtwy> when adobe releases their software for linux, linux will be a 100% complete replacement for osx (and winblows)
<dhq> fdoving: Dr_Willis: i need help compiling my intel drivers
<sonja-ny> adobe,,, wow they are so FAR behind bill gates they are all covered in his C R A P
<Gusj> Could anyone tell me how I can make USB-ports to work, only using the keyboard?
<DaSkreech> gtwy: Not till we have Virii :)
<jubbidubbidu> scheuri: what data exactly do i need to kow about quakenet to add it :? just typing the name twice dont do it
<Dr_Willis> I cant afford adobe software.. so its allready a replacement for me.
<gtwy> neither can i ;)
<scheuri> jubbidubbidu: well, you need to know the name of the quakenet server....I dont know that...
<Dr_Willis> work time for me.. byeee.
<sonja-ny> Dr_Willis:  afford or want to PAY, that is the Question lol
<jubbidubbidu> :P i guess its google again
<litropy> Hi, all - I'm getting error messages upon apt-get install like this: Failed to fetch http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz/dists/edgy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main-edgy/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<litropy> see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304204 for more info
<scheuri> jubbidubbidu: press NEW... then use a name of your choice for NETWORK and then ADD... a server (in the server box)...the server you need to know...do not know where to find out
<jubbidubbidu> scheuri: thanks, i got it ^^ just found out the server on quakenet.org ^^
<scheuri> jubbidubbidu: welcome
<Gusj> Ok then, anyone else had problems installing Kubuntu because the USB-ports are missing?
<jubbidubbidu> nope?
<jubbidubbidu> :P
<dhq> i need help compiling my grafx drivers
<sonja-ny> ok so if i load the new 64bit amd desktop and burn the iso , am I then into KDe only mode ? cause i loaded this Beast from a live ubuntu cd rom ?<    I aint complaining its love love love and more love I even got it into KDE mode, do I need the AMD64 bit iso and a new install before i start editing ?
<ubuntu> hello all
<pyong> how can i run NOATuN
<sonja-ny> hi ubuntu
<sonja-ny> pyong: from a term ?
<pyong> noatun media player
<ubuntu> i am having a little trouble ... my windows boot is messed up, so i booted the kubuntu live cd and i would like to ftp my files to recover them to another pc
<ubuntu> but my windows partition does not mount
<sonja-ny> ubuntu: was your winsux infected ?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> i think its a registry error
<ubuntu> i was ripping a cd
<ubuntu> and the power went out
<ubuntu> now, it goes to the winxp progress bar and restarts
<ubuntu> over and over
<sonja-ny> was the Cd music ?
<ubuntu> yes
<pyong> same thing that i encountered
<ubuntu> i did some research and it said that it was a registry problem
<sonja-ny> thank SONY they have a nice Virus installed on music CDS to STOP people ripping, google it, there are people SUIng them
<ubuntu> its not sony ...
<sonja-ny> yes, but the rest of  the music industry Joined in
<sonja-ny> like my Dodge RAM , is a mercedes benz ?
<ubuntu> this is an independent label ... they don't have enough cash to use any drm
<sonja-ny> registry sounds to me like a MBR hack
<sonja-ny> not nice but easy to fix
<ubuntu> really?
<filip_> how do i find a list with the most common commands for the console in KDE?
<sonja-ny> filip_: try kde help ?
<gtwy> sonja-ny: virus?
<sonja-ny> gtwy: no idea Sir, I dont do Bill Gates, he sucks
<filip_> sonja-ny  what is that? were?
<ubuntu> lol
<gtwy> sonja-ny: its nice to have a computer of each os
<ubuntu> any idea why my windows partition does not mount in kubuntu?
<sonja-ny> filip_:  google common commands for KDe commands
<sonja-ny> gtwy: YEs if you play GAMES on a PC, Me I use ps3 or Xblox , my PC is my wotk i need it to do, as I ask it too , not to SPAM me
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: If it doesn't mount it will tell you why
<ubuntu> xbox is m$ too tho =P
<sonja-ny> ubuntu: my Xbox runs linux too ,, and it works
<ubuntu> it says
<ubuntu> Could not mount device.
<ubuntu> mount: can't find /dev/hda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ubuntu> i ran qtparted and the partition shows up there
<StratmanCJ> sorry, i have to register my nick
<StratmanCJ> doing it now
<intelikey> ubuntu the syntax for mount is;  sudo mount /dev/"device" /"mountpoint" "-options if needed"
<StratmanCJ> mount: mount point /mountpoint does not exist
<intelikey> device in that case would be hda1  mountpoint would be something like media/hda1    and probably not any option needed.
<StratmanCJ> ooh
<StratmanCJ> ok
<sonja-ny> intelikey: what advantages does SUDO have against just switch user SU, is this a ONE of command ?
<litropy> All, I've been trying to figure this out for days and no one seems to know what's up. I've gained absolutely no ground; any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Once again, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1788570#post1788570 for more info; thanks in advance
<intelikey> sonja-ny the advantage in ubuntu is that su wont work by default    or should i say you can not use it to switch to root   (su will work for switching to another user account)  read the writeup on the wiki.
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> that ^
<novo> hello
<sonja-ny> intelikey: thank you , i noticed i had troubles switching and never knew why
<litropy> whoops - make that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1788570
<intelikey> sonja-ny short answer is "no root password"  but you should probably read the page before you go setting one.
<novo> I'm new at IRC
<StratmanCJ> ok, i tried
<StratmanCJ> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<StratmanCJ> and that worked
<StratmanCJ> but now i can not get into that directory because i do not have permissions
<sonja-ny> intelikey: got you and thank YOU Sir, i am just burning the real amd 64 for my pc AMD into Kubuntu
<StratmanCJ> any idea what the default su password is
<intelikey> StratmanCJ please read what is in front of you.
<sonja-ny> StratmanCJ:  use sudo ?
<h3sp4wn> StratmanCJ: sudo -i (will give you a root login shell if that is what you want)
<virogenesis> hiiiiiiii !!!!
<StratmanCJ> thank you
<virogenesis> I was just wondering if anyone can tell me how to mount a SMBFS onto my hard drive
<virogenesis> If anyone can tell me that would be so cool ;) cus i've been messing with it for like a hour and I can't find the smbmount command...
<sonja-ny> so SUDO is a security , so that the end users , not the geeks , dont leave the ROOT acount open ?, its just A one off command ???
<intelikey> !smb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<StratmanCJ> ok, it moutned there, and i am logged in as root
<intelikey> yeah sudo is supposed to protect the ubuntu system from it's owner.
<StratmanCJ> i see the files in konsole
<StratmanCJ> but i do not have permission in konqueror
<londo4> How can i Edit /etc/sources.list?
<Bubba_Gump> help!
<zorglu_> londo4: "kdesu kate /etc/sources.list" <- type that in a terminal
<Bubba_Gump> installed a graphics driver and the only resolution i have is 640x480
<Bubba_Gump> any way to increase the resolution?
<intelikey> londo4 kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<garrett_novo> Hi all
<sonja-ny> intelikey: sorry I ask strange questions and now understand why , many users wil leave the SU switch user, not super user OPEN, thus being able to be hackable ?
<linux_> hi all. were can I select that I can remote controle my linux server ?
<intelikey> heh zorglu_ you out typed me.
<zorglu_> :)
<virogenesis> Nah I don't seem to have the -t smbfs
<virogenesis> I don't know why
<bubu1uk> linux_: u mean console remote or x11?
<Bubba_Gump> how do i increase the screen resolution?
<virogenesis> does anyone know how can u install the smbfs File System
<linux_> x11
<garrett_novo> I just got kubunt installed and I did a kernel update via adept.  When I rebooted my atheros drivers didn't load.  I tried manually loading them and found that they didn't automatically get rebuilt for the new kernel.  Is there an easy way to rebuild all modules when I get a kernel update?
<bubu1uk> u need vnc server.
<linux_> oke thanks, I will look
<bubu1uk> linux_: many of them, look what u like. ;)
<intelikey> sonja-ny any system is hackable.   sudo add's more precieved security in the hands on area than it does in the remote area.   it's a "save me from myself" thing.   suposed to make the new user think before they issue a command that will wreck the system.
<linux_> :D
<sonja-ny> intelikey: Thank you , I was thinking about the same idea and its a good step forward..i download my real  AMD 64, iso and burned it , I hope I will be back straight into 64 KDE Thank you for all your help
<bubu1uk> linux_: look either for security things. if it supports encryption etc....
<intelikey> sonja-ny the old "you don't know my user name" argument generally fails when one logs onto an irc server   (most people logon with their user name)  thus the clever scriptkiddy would just try to access your box as you and crack your password to have full access to the box   while root exists on all linux systems most people that set a root password make it more secure than they do their own password... thus ubuntu's  sudo "
<intelikey> however if one would properly configure the /etc/sudoers file sudo does have enormus advantages in security.
<intelikey> {never mind my spelling, i know it's terrable}
<londo4> how can I save a edited /etc/sources.list?
<intelikey> londo4 you can't you didn't use kdesu  like we told you.
<Angrataf> how can i deinstall the complet (!) kde with apt-get?
<intelikey> or optionally click the save icon.
<compagdo> Hi, need to have java installed. Can someone help? tks
<Angrataf> !java | compagdo
<ubotu> compagdo: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<compagdo> tks
<intelikey> Angrataf that wont be easy.  removing qt  and then running deborphan will get close i think.
<londo4> Also with kdesu I can`t save it
<linux_> oke, I will do that. but I new with linux, so I first try to install the vnc server
<intelikey> londo4 kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list      and you can't save from the file menu ?
<scoates> hi
<londo4> I can`t
<scoates> I can't seem to get my swap to turn on at boot. I've tried both: "UUID=42edaa17-b0cb-4220-ad06-0c3c47599ffe swap sw 0 0" and "/dev/hda5 swap sw 0 0" in /etc/fstab, and nothing in /proc/swaps ; however, if I "sudo swapon -U 42edaa17-b0cb-4220-ad06-0c3c47599ffe" the swap shows up. Help?
<gtwy> makeactive?
<gtwy> no no
<gtwy> hold up let me look i had this happen before
<scoates> ok
<intelikey> there are only two reasons that root could not write to a file   1 fs mounted ro    2 set imutable    i doubt the secnd.  so check the first.
<gtwy> when you made /dev/hda5 did you do mkswap /dev/hda5 ?
<scoates> gtwy: yes -- it works fine if I make it swapon, manually
<scones> mjn
<garrett_novo> Is there any special way to upgrade modules when you upgrade the kernel?
<intelikey> garrett_novo yes
<garrett_novo> intelikey: what would that be?
<gtwy> scoates: does sudo swapon /dev/hda5 work
<gtwy> or only when you use the UUID
<scoates> no
<scoates> UUID only
<gtwy> hmm
<intelikey> garrett_novo depends on how you are upgrading the kernel of course.
<scoates> I take it back
<scoates> that does work now
<scoates> at one point it didn't, but I don't know what was in my fstab, then
<gtwy> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223182&page=3&highlight=uuid
<gtwy> scoates: does that help?
<scoates> checking
<intelikey> garrett_novo point is you have asked a null question.  you have left us to guess at what path you are taking to try to get to a desired point.
<gtwy> it seems the command that could help would be: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/ -alh
<Bubba_Gump> power manager is showing 0% charge and 0.00h remaining to charge
<garrett_novo> intelikey: my first comment explained it...
<Bubba_Gump> anyway to solve this power manager issue?
<garrett_novo> I just got kubunt installed and I did a kernel update via adept.  When I rebooted my atheros drivers didn't load.  I tried manually loading them and found that they didn't automatically get rebuilt for the new kernel.  Is there an easy way to rebuild all modules when I get a kernel
<intelikey> k then the modules are updated with the kernel.
<garrett_novo> intelikey: so why would my madwifi module not get updated?
<bernd_> anyone know a small live distribution i can decraese the size of my main partition with?
<scoates> gtwy: I'll give it a whirl -- thanks
<intelikey> cause it's marked 'hold' maybe   or because it's not part of the kernel package      or perhaps there was no change on that module....    care to do a little investigating and or explaining what you have already found.
<intelikey> garrett_novo ^
<scoates> next question (that I've not been able to track down).. after about 18 hours of Xorg uptime, it starts to get REALLY sluggish. I can fix this by restarting X, but that's annoying. How do I diagnose (and fix) this problem?
<garrett_novo> intelikey:  I rebooted into the new kernel.  wireless didn't work, I did an lsmod, ath_pci was not loaded, I tried a modprobe ath_pci, it said the module was not found, I searched for the module and it was located under the old kernel modules but not the new one
<garrett_novo> intelikey:  I have been a gentoo user in the past, so the whole adept system is something new for me
<bernd_>  anyone know a small live distribution i can decraese the size of my main partition with?
<intelikey> garrett_novo hmmm  have you checked the wiki's on that ?    just asking.
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> garrett_novo also what kernel version ?
<h3sp4wn> garrett_novo: make sure you have the correct restricted modules for your kernel version
<h3sp4wn> garrett_novo: (you may not have restricted enabled for the security repo (which madwifi updates would come in)
<garrett_novo> intelikey: 2.6.15-27 is the new one and 2.6.15-26 is the old
<garrett_novo> intelikey: does a minor revision even need a module rebuild?
<DaSkreech> hi h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn>  hi
<intelikey> garrett_novo i'm not seeing that module name in any kernel i have.    and i have 2.6.26*  so what did you upgrade from ?        and to answer that question ^ generally no but the versioning may need updated in the modules them selves   i.e.  the kernel can be compiled with a version testing facility that will try to load near versions   but i'm not sure if ubuntu uses that or not.
<garrett_novo> h3sp4wn: I have all of the repositories enabled
<intelikey> s/2.6.26*/2.6.15-26*/ ^
<garrett_novo> intelikey: ??
<garrett_novo> intelikey:  ath_pci is the madwifi driver for atheros chipsets
<garrett_novo> I used the kubuntu live cd to install from and it installed it by default
<h3sp4wn> garrett_novo: install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<h3sp4wn> garrett_novo: if you cannot then by definition all the repositories are not enabled
<ubuntu> !chroot | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<h3sp4wn> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27 does not exist in any distro I know
<h3sp4wn> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26
<intelikey> garrett_novo restricted modules....  yes i don't have that.
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26 does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> h3sp4wn -27 for his kernel
<garrett_novo> I am running -26 right now
<h3sp4wn> I was just checking whether I had typed the program name wrong (which I had)
<garrett_novo> event not found
<intelikey> !linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386
<ubotu> Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-386 does not exist in any distro I know
<intelikey> ubotu you are a moron/bot.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are a moron/bot. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<garrett_novo> event not found
<intelikey> well i show that and   linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-686
<garrett_novo> my kernel is -386
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: and apt-cache policy says updates or security ?
<h3sp4wn> (I don't have a dapper here)
<intelikey> http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted Packages
<intelikey>   Version table:
<intelikey>      2.6.15.12-1 0
<intelikey>         500 http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/restricted Packages
<h3sp4wn> 19:53 < h3sp4wn> garrett_novo: (you may not have restricted enabled for the security repo (which madwifi updates would come in)
<h3sp4wn> (going round in circles here)
<garrett_novo> ok, so how do i do that
<garrett_novo> Adept, manage repositories?
<h3sp4wn> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<h3sp4wn> or whatever editor
<h3sp4wn> find the line that says dapper-security main - change to dapper-security main restricted
<h3sp4wn> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<garrett_novo> h3sp4wn: ok well its doing something now
<garrett_novo> hope this works
<h3sp4wn> aptitude-doc-en that is worth reading - if it doesn't work try manually installing the package
<intelikey> heh i like  sed 's/main.*/main restricted universe multiverse/g ' /etc/apt/sources.list > sources.list && sudo mv sources.list /etc/apt       but i don't recommend it without backing up your working copy... :)
<garrett_novo> Well, i just installed yesterday so I wouldnt lose much
<h3sp4wn> I usually just echo the one line I need (only ever run unstable so the other repos are never used)
<intelikey> right.  echo the editor of choice for all hackers  (when vi is not required of course)
<garrett_novo> ok well thanks for all of the help i am going to try rebooting now
<garrett_novo> later all
<intelikey> why not just modprobe it ?
<intelikey> never mind.   reboot all you want,   it's your os.
<garrett_novo> I am running the old kernel right now
<garrett_novo> that it works on
<garrett_novo> thats the only way I can get online
<intelikey> yeah i caught up   just a little late.
<garrett_novo> yep later
* joshy is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
* joshy is back.
<ubuntu> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<scott_w|lappy> hehe, go on www.microsoft.com with konqueror
<scott_w|lappy> it makes it crash xD
<DaSkreech> Hawkwind: Suppose a package has no changelogs?
<enyawix>  any one good with cups?
<claydoh> http://www.claydoh.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=19
<claydoh> w00t!
<soulrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lunitik> DaSkreech: all packages contain changelogs... they ought to be in /usr/share/doc/$(PACKAGE)/Changelog
<DaSkreech> lunitik: Ah
<soulrider> !nvdidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvdidia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> oops
<soulrider> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<slow-motion> hallo
<slow-motion> nervt niht, ich mach hausaufgaben
<slow-motion> +c
<lunitik> !tell slow-motion about de
<lunitik> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<steveire> Any installation experts about? I want to do a more interactive install from the start. Once when I was installing (Alternate CD) I chose not to install grub, and got to a installation todo list of everything, and had to resume the installation at that point. Can I start the install interactively?
<InkWell> how do i install the nvidia video driver?
<steveire> !ga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !nvidia | InkWell
<ubotu> InkWell: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<InkWell> The file file:///home/castags/Desktop/nvida/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9625-pkg2.run is a binary, saving it will result in a corrupt file.
<InkWell> ???
<InkWell> what am i doing wrong or not doing?
<Admiral_Chicago> InkWell: follow the guide
<fireloop> hello, we're trying to configure an asus usb wireless card with kubuntu, but no luck so far. we've tried the kubuntu network administration tools, but it fails to record our parameters... Any ideas?
<fireloop> nevertheless, the asus wl-167g card seems to be correctly recognized
<SmrtJustin> My mute on my keyboard brings up the kmix OSD that says "Mute on" and "Mute off" but it has no affect on the volume of my audio.
<randler> j #ubuntu-se
<randler> sry
<sparrw> whats the "right" way to get java working in firefox on *ubuntu?
<ex_> anyone got a link for how to install tar gz files, <-- noob
<ibert> in which file is the configuration of the taskbar stored?
<InkWell> dont see Administration in system menu
<sparrw> ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc maybe
<ibert> sparrw: looks good
* sparrw defiles his kubuntu box with gnome libs
<sparrw> The following extra packages will be installed:  gksu gnome-media-common libcroco3 libgail-common libgail18 libgda2-3 libgda2-common libgdl-1-0 libgdl-1-common  libgksu1.2-1 libgksu2-0 libgksuui1.0-1 libgnome-desktop-2 libgnome-media0 libgnomecups1.0-1 libgnomeprint2.2-0  libgnomeprint2.2-data libgnomeprintui2.2-0 libgnomeprintui2.2-common libgsf-1-114 libgsf-1-common libgtkhtml2-0  libgtksourceview-common libgtksourceview1.0-0 libgtop2-7 libgtop2-common lib
<Tm_T> Eh?
<poe_> tryin to install nvidia drivers followed binarydriverhowto/nvidia but when it says type the following in terminal "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" it says command not found. newbie
<ibert> sparrw: thats it :-) Now I can easily replicate my desktops over the lan... thanks
<sparrw> ibert: should replicate all of ~, no?  ~/.* at least?  ~/.kde/ for sure?
<ibert> sparrw: not sure on this. jsut playing around. are you replicating it that way?
<Ace2016> hi all
<fran> hi
<Ace2016> i wrote ran ./configure and make as root in my home dir, and i need to allow access to the files for me without root access
<sparrw> ibert_: with very few exceptions, i tend to replicate the entire disk
<Ace2016> how do i set the permissions back to my user instead of root?
<sparrw> Ace2016: sudo chown -R username:username *
<sparrw> thats kinda broad, but i generally dont want root to own anything under my home dir
<Ace2016> i tried chmod 777 -R * what does that do?
<sparrw> that means anyone can modify the files
<sparrw> but they still belong to root
<sparrw> also makes every file +x, which is annoying
<Ace2016> oh oh
<fran> anyone having trouble shutting down his/her laptop?
<Ace2016> it still won't allow me access
<Ace2016> ./configure: line 2488: confdefs.h: Permission denied
<Ace2016> oh i give up, i'll redo it as root and redownload from cvs and compile when the peek time download restrictions are lifted at 11pm
<ex_> peak
<Ace2016> wait, there are no problems with compiling as root is there?
<sonja-ny> Damn that was the hardest install ever , but it worked
<Ace2016> sonja-ny: hardest install?
<sonja-ny> Ace2016:  Kubuntu from a fresh install
<Ace2016> tried gentoo?
<Bubba_Gump> what is linux mint
<sonja-ny> i have 6 live cds that work, I wanted a HDD install on an AMD 64 bit.. I am not complaining
<Admiral_Chicago> Bubba_Gump: Ubunut with mulitmedia stuff (propriety)
<Ace2016> Bubba_Gump: its just ubuntu, with a blue colour scheme and propriatary codecs like real and w32codecs but it still uses gnome
<Admiral_Chicago> it's pretty much under copyright legalt problems
<Bubba_Gump> Admiral_Chicago: i'm guessing easier to stay with ubuntu, then install your choices :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Bubba_Gump: definetly more legal
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run bb on sunday
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<sonja-ny> Kubuntu CREW, my hat OFF, well done and Thank YOU, it froze a litle on install , but I am here live ,, most wicked ..Respect
<Ace2016> what we need is slicK yea like mint but with KDE :) and obviously it'll look much much better
<Ace2016> it goes without saying
* Ace2016 likes the alternative installer
<Werzi2001> hi@ll
<Ace2016> hi
<sonja-ny> moin moin fishkopf
<Ranma2264> I'm using apache2 and I can access to my test website via localhost ex:localhost/test... but when I try to use my ip to acces I get a 403 error how can I solve this?
<Werzi2001> ist vielleicht eine dumme frage aber kann ich ein file handle eines programms schlieen (bzw. auf /dev/null umlenken)?
<ex_> the only german i know is on the volkswagon adds
<sonja-ny> Werzi2001:  es ist hier nur ein English chat, versuchs das -de Raum sorry
<Werzi2001> sorry i didn't know
<sonja-ny> Werzi2001:  dont be sorry , be happy
<Werzi2001> is it possible to close a file handle of a running program (or redirect it to /dev/null)?
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<sonja-ny> Werzi2001:  I would LIST my running apz and just KILL aka terminate the program
<Werzi2001> sonja-ny: but what is when i dont want to kill the program... :(
<jontec> hey, real quick where is the apache2.conf file on kubuntu (or can someone tell me how to bind my apache2 to an ip?)
<Werzi2001> or when i cannot kill the program :(
<Ace2016> sudo killall bal?
<sonja-ny> Werzi2001: ok lets say we SAVE the parts to N email ? restart it and re Download ?
<Ace2016> sudo killall appname?
<Werzi2001> for example:
<Werzi2001> i have a program that blocks /dev/dsp (sound)... i need the program... cannot kill it :(
<Werzi2001> but i want to hear the sound of another program... what to do?
<Ace2016> doesn't alsa do dmixing out of the box?
<Werzi2001> is it possible to change the file handle of the program to /dev/null?
<Werzi2001> yes but the program doesnt support alsa... just oss
<sonja-ny> Ace2016:  YES it does
<Ace2016> Werzi2001: use aoss
<Werzi2001> aoss?
<Ace2016> alsa wrapper for oss
<sonja-ny> apt-get aoss
<Werzi2001> and then?
<Werzi2001> everything is fine? :)
<Ace2016> i use to use aoss fireflx before flash supported alsa sound output
<Ace2016> you just have to stick aoss in front of the command
<Werzi2001> works with every programm?
<Ace2016> well you could just try it, it should work
<Werzi2001> ok i will :)
<Werzi2001> thx a lot
<Ace2016> what program is this?
<sonja-ny> Werzi2001:  nope not all programs jusr sound !!!
<Werzi2001> thats enough for me :)
<sonja-ny> Werzi2001: schonnen Tag noch , und schlaff recht gut
<Werzi2001> du auch (same to you)
<sonja-ny> Werzi2001:  linux for life, oder Vorschprung durch technic aka Audi
<Werzi2001> geek by nature... linux by choice ;)
<sonja-ny> Werzi2001:  love you . i hope we helped
<Werzi2001> yes you did :)
<Werzi2001> thx
<Werzi2001> bye@ll
<Ace2016> bye
<sonja-ny> Werzi2001: Abend und danke
<sonja-ny> sorry about the German, I know I should have directed him else where, but we solved his problem
<sonja-ny> my bad so sorry
<jontec> what's the command to shutdown apache2?
<nagyv> hello! is there any program that allows me to control my kde (and amarok) with a bluethooth device (my mobile phone)? (my infra port is not recognized, so lirc is not an option)
<nagyv> jontec: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<foxhound31> hello i want to load nvidia graphics but
<foxhound31> nvidia-glx is not available for my kernel version
<foxhound31> is it possible to compile a kernel module for my version of the kernel and is it difficult to do
<foxhound31> i have kernel 2.6.17.10-1
<foxhound31> and nvidia is 2.6.17.6-1
<foxhound31> and nvidia-glx is 2.6.17.6-1
<scoates> hi. after a while, Xorg gets really sluggish, and starts consuming larger-than-normal amounts of CPU every time I do anything. For example, the faster I type this, the higher my CPU goes. Moving windows pegs my CPU at 100%. How can I fix this (without restarting Xorg every few hours).
<foxhound31> memory leak
<foxhound31> hmm
<foxhound31> not a helper here but
<foxhound31> are you running anything that might be leaking memory
<scoates> it doesn't _seem_ to be a memory issue. swap an ram stay pretty stable over time.. it's CPU that peaks..
<scoates> and everything _could_ be leaking memory..
<foxhound31> indeed
<scoates> so.. if that's it, how do I find out what's leaking?
<foxhound31> ah well the devils in the detail always difficult to find
<foxhound31> and by the sound of it its not a meory leak
<foxhound31> memory*
<foxhound31> from what you tell me
<foxhound31> swap an ram stay pretty stable over time
<scoates> swap grows, but never fills
<foxhound31> so its some process that is behaving badly
<scoates> the worst thing is that by even holding a key down, I can peg my CPU
<foxhound31> and causing excessive load
<scoates> top shows Xorg eating >90% when I do that
<scoates> (CPU)
<dxdemetriou> can I set the /etc/environment to not translate the programs, but to support greek (el_GR.UTF8)?
<foxhound31> so in system guard
<foxhound31> is there anyone process
<foxhound31> that eating up more cpu than another
<foxhound31> its all greek to me
<scoates> Xorg only. Everything else normally sits at below 3%
<scoates> I've got to wonder if it's the video drive (nvidia), but I don't know how to check
<foxhound31> on my system it only takes -5%
<foxhound31> on my system it only takes 0.5%
<foxhound31> and your looking at all processes not just own
<scoates> at idle, with only ksysguard updating and konversation in the background (and a ton of other stuff open, but not visible), Xorg consumes ~10% CPU if I'm not typing, and 50%+ if I am
<scoates> yes. Xorg is root's process
<scoates> (for example)
<globe> hello.  will kde-core install the desktop manager or do I have to dl all 700Megs of the kde packages?
<jager> jesus
<jager> this is huge
<LjL> globe, just type "sudo apt-get install kde-core", and you'll be let known how much it's going to download, before it actually starts
<globe> LjL: right, but will that give me the kde desktop?
<jager> is dist-updgrading to edgy going to be much pain and darknesS?
<LjL> globe: the core, yes
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell globe about kde | globe, you have a private message from Ubotu
<jager> i just started and it's crashing out
<globe> LjL: sweet. thats only 75Megs as opposed to 750
<foxhound31> well scoates as i say i'm not a helper here so ther isnt much else i can think of sorry to cop out
<foxhound31> need to go
<scoates> s'ok.
<scoates> thanks
<foxhound31> welcome
<jager> bbl
<Schalken> what is the command to have grub update it's menu?
<LjL> Schalken: there is none. when you edit menu.lst, the changed should be reflected automatically at next boot without any intervention
<flaccid> Schalken: /sbin/update-grub
<Schalken> flaccid: thats the one, cheers!
<flaccid> sweet
<Schalken> LjL: update-grub attempts automatic kernel detection and writes it to menu.lst
<LjL> yes, i thought you were asking something else though
<Schalken> oh okay :)
* flaccid wonders if there is a similar script to also include windows
<animimotus> hi
<scotchi> yo yo
<animimotus> for my kde I look for a application like conky
<animimotus> scotchi: :)
<Hawkwind> animimotus: Why not just install conky, it's in the repos
<animimotus> ah ok, it works well with kde too?
<Hawkwind> Of course
<animimotus> Hawkwind: I must install devilspie too?
<hyper_ch> hiho, who is responsible for the bot in here?
<fdoving> hyper_ch: why do you ask?
<hyper_ch> fdoving: because it would be nice to have a german variant in the #kubuntu-de channel :)
<fdoving> hyper_ch: seveas is responsible for it.
<hyper_ch> fdoving: thx for the info :)
<ronino> hi
<globe> hello
<ronino> How can i prevent eth0 from being started at boot? I only want wlan0 to be started
<hyper_ch> ronino: can't you deactivate it in the network menu?
<globe> I am getting the error "could not start kstartupconfig" from my newly installed kde session
<ronino> hyper_ch: hmm, currently i'm in console ;-)
<hyper_ch> ronino: you could delete it from the config
<ronino> hyper_ch: is it that "auto eth0" line? I want to keep the config for later
<hyper_ch> ronino: I think it is... but I've never mingled with the network config files :)
<hyper_ch> just a backup first :)
<ronino> hyper_ch: oki, thx
<ronino> hyper_ch: it is indeed the "auto eth0" line
<hirs> hi ppl
<Xal2> Hi
<Xal2> Where is the location of setup files specified in the Kubuntu install disk?
<Xal2> I would like to put all the files on the Kubuntu CD in a separate folder.
<unix_infidel> Xal2: what do you mean setup files?
<Xal2> well all the files on the kubuntu install disk
<Xal2> like instead of having everything in the root of the CD, everything would be in /kubuntu on the CD
<unix_infidel> Xal2: i fail to see what purpose that serves?
<BDDF> Xal2: what are you trying to do?
<unix_infidel> especially when if its in a sub dir its no longer bootable.
<Xal2> I'm trying to make a DVD that has multiple Linux distros available to install, and a few Windows installations.
<unix_infidel> Xal2: you mean a backup?
<Xal2> Booting isn't a problem, like I said.
<Xal2> No
<Xal2> I mean a DVD that I can install several different Linux distros from
<Xal2> To do this, I need the distros in separate folders.
<Xal2> The installer needs to know where to look for the files.
<unix_infidel> Xal2: so how do you plan on making the the "install files" bootable when they are on the dvd?
<Xal2> with isolinux
<Xal2> The DVD uses CDShell which comes with isolinux.
<unix_infidel> you mean have isolinux boot, load into RAM, and then switch out the optical media and point isolinux at the /boot of the given linux 'setup files'
<Xal2> What do you mean by switch out?
<unix_infidel> Xal2: i have no idea, how isolinux works.
<unix_infidel> but you can mount the iso for the given linux distro with mount command.
<unix_infidel> and then just cp that into whatever dest dir.
<Xal2> That doesn't work for some reason.
<Xal2> Oh that
<Xal2> yeah
<Xal2> Thats not what I need for this. Getting the files into a folder is a no brainer, but telling the installer where to find the relocated files is the tough part.
<unix_infidel> Like i said, I have no idea how isolinux works.
<ronino> I got a Logitech optical wheel mouse, problem: The scroll wheel only scrolls down, not up, what can i do?
<summatusmentis> does XGL or AIGLX + Beryl or Compiz work?
<Hawkwind> summatusmentis: Yes
<Hawkwind> !beryl | summatusmentis
<ubotu> summatusmentis: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<summatusmentis> Hawkwind, thanks, I'll potentially be coming from a debian etch install where I couldn't get it working
<summatusmentis> does ubuntu have the same issues debian was w/ mozilla?
<Xal2> What issues?
<soulrider> hey Hawkwind
<k_osh> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<summatusmentis> Xal2, copyright issues, causing all mozilla products to be renamed in the debian repos
<summatusmentis> because debian didn't want to submit their patches to mozilla before releasing it
#kubuntu 2006-11-22
<unix_infidel> Anyone know of a command to purge /tmp of all files not using an active socket?
<unix_infidel> Other than reboot :P
<k_osh> you guys great with raid and lvm? first raid, then lvm. correct? can I put /boot on an lvm or does it need to be on its own partition?
<k_osh> unix_infidel: find /tmp -atime -something -exec rm [} \;  <- or somethign.
<unix_infidel> k_osh: that doesnt mean it doesnt have an active socket or isnt being used by some parent PDI
<unix_infidel> PID*
<k_osh> unix_infidel: I'm thinking that if it's not being accessed it's not very active...
<globe> I am getting the error "could not start kstartupconfig" from my newly installed kde session, and KDE will not start.  Anybody want to help me get to the bottom of this?
<snowice> can not play flac files with amarok 1.4.4
<snowice> does universe get any security updates at all?
<Raven301> I install edgy on my other computer ... did the login name and password ... but when I try to login it says login failed ... is there a way to get the info or setup another name in edgy??
<mnoir> I doubt that this answer is going to be very satisfying - universe is a sub category in many repositories.  in the security repository there are can be updates marked universe.  I think this means the answer to the question you may have asked is yes - now would you care to form another question.
<pi1l> can anybody please tell me, how i can tell system, that system clock must show local, not grinwich time?
<mnoir> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Raven301> How can I get my password back on edgy or setup another name and password?
<mnoir> sorry
<mnoir> !local time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> the answer I am looking for is yer hw clock should be in gmt and yer screen should say the local time
<snowice> it's just a bit confusing, in the default sources.list it says that universe does NOT get any updates, but then a bit below, there is a commmented deb line for security updates
<pi1l> mnoir, that is, i need to set hw clock to local, as well as screen
<mnoir> sec
<pi1l> well, i found and applied this command: hwclock --adjust --localtime. seems to do the thing, but still will be waiting to see what happens after reboot
<mnoir> I am too - I think there is somewhere in your system that expects the hwclock to be UTC (GMT is not used anymore :) )
<mnoir> or at least the name is deprecated...
<snowice> does anyone get amarok to play flac files?
<milaks> How can I plase Icons: Home and Trash visible on Desktop? If I drag icon Home from panel to desktop it is copied (because if I do that again I get warning about replacing) but its not visible.
<milaks> Anyone?
<Bubba_Gump> milaks: works for me
<BDDF> snowice : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1252222
<Bubba_Gump> open konqueror and click and drag, the home icon, onto your desktop, then, click, link here
<milaks> BDDF: Can you please give me the listing (on private because of floog protection) of yours ~/Deskop/Home.desktop?
<james> i have 2 questions about networking : anyone game ?
<snowice> BDDF: thanks, but that one is for dapper and libxine 1.1.1
<BDDF> snowice : edgy?
<snowice> BDDF, yes, I'm running edgy
<james> I have a question about settings on a remote networked printer can anyone help?
<BDDF> snowice : seems there are problems with id3 tag flac files
<BDDF> problem is with xine
<BDDF> snowice: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
<axa-axa> Can someone please give me the listing (on private because of floog protection) of his/hers ~/Deskop/Home.desktop?
<snowice> BDDF, no it seems to be unavailable in my repositories
<BDDF> snowice : enable multiverse repositories
<BDDF> it's in there
<snowice> BDDF, ok, I'll try that
<BDDF> some people seem to say it could be a problem with the actual flac files with id3 tags
<xabbott> Hello, was wondering. How to do get alt+f1-12,etc,(terminal) to work in Kubuntu? Whenever I try it I just get the splash screen.
<BDDF> xine barfs on them ... but files with id3 stripped are no problem
<BDDF> xabbot : do you mean ctrl-alt-f1?
<xabbott> yea
<xabbott> it takes me out of x
<BDDF> you said alt-f1
<BDDF> it is ctrl-alt-f1
<xabbott> but all i get is that text mode kubuntu splash screen
<xabbott> No I meant ctrl-alt (sorry)
<xabbott> Do I have to uninstall that splash screen?
<xabbott> I had to do that for one distro I tried. Just wondering if there was another way.
<BDDF> how do you start X?
<BDDF> is it through KDM?
<xabbott> uh, i boot into it. into kdm.
<xabbott> yea
<BDDF> and from there you get what when ctrl-alt-f2
<snowice> BDDF, thanks, flac files play fine now, I also read that it's fixed in cvs
<xabbott> well from there, or even after i log into a session
<BDDF> snowice: coo
<xabbott> i try to ctrl+alt f1/2 and all i get is the text mode splash screen
<BDDF> what is "text mode splash screen"
<BDDF> a login prompt?
<xabbott> no
<xabbott> the screen you see during boot
<xabbott> usplash or whatever
<BDDF> what version?
<BDDF> edgy? dapper?
<|kkathman|> can someone please tell me how to get a previous version of mplayer (specfically the 3.25 version) instead of the current 3.31 ?
<xabbott> edgy
<Benner> hi, i installed kubuntu 6.10 yesturday, after installing the fglrx ati drivers, when it boot, it seem to be in the correct resolution and everything looks fine, i can see my desktop and icons, but all the fonts are REALLY big (a letter is almost the screen) so i can't go anywhere, i rebooted in recovery mode, startx and the fonts are ok and everything runs fine.. but not when it's loaded by grub.. any clues?
<lunitik> |kkathman|: umm.... mplayer is at version 1.something
<Benner> i don't want to start a debate today :) (lunitik will remembre)
<LeeJunFan> lunitik: it's not even actually at 1, it's pre1
<|kkathman|> sorry the mplayer plug in
<BDDF> xabbot : what video card?
<|kkathman|> i.e. mozilla-mplayer
<xabbott> ati 850xt pro
<lunitik> Benner: haha.... sorry about that... that was annoying....
<ademan> when i try and run enemy territory it crashes and sends me back to the gdm login screen  (this problem seems to be Desktop Environment agnostic so i figured it was worth asking in here as well)
<LeeJunFan> Benner: might want to turn off framebuffer
<BDDF> xabbott : which driver?
<LeeJunFan> !framebuffer | Benner
<ubotu> Benner: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<lunitik> Benner: but yeah... I'm not entirely sure what might be wrong with the font thing... have you tried to navigate through KControl though?
<BDDF> fglrx?
<|kkathman|> the mplayer plugin 3.31 has some problems with playing several formats, that 3.25 doesnt
<xabbott> yea, but even when i use the default ati drivers i get the same thing
<lunitik> LeeJunFan: fglrx kernel module uses a fb ...
<LeeJunFan> lunitik: you can still turn it off. I don't use it.
<LeeJunFan> set vga=normal in bootparams
<lunitik> LeeJunFan: By default it will load the fb module (fbcon)
<Benner> framebuffer? hmm doesnt tell me nothing.. i can click on the menu (like start of windows) but i cant see nothing cause it's too big.. i cant even go into konsole ;(
<Benner> 2sec i'm coming back
<lunitik> LeeJunFan: For FGLRX?
<LeeJunFan> yeah
<kestas_> can somone tell me what to do if my webcam is too dark
<kestas_> and blue
<lunitik> LeeJunFan: What gains do you get by turning off the fb?
<LeeJunFan> lsmod | grep fb comes up blank here. compiled my own kernel w/o framebuffers, and installed ATI's drivers.
<LeeJunFan> lunitik: having a stable system. :p
<BDDF> xabbott : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1782644
<BDDF> some removed usplash from grub
<lunitik> LeeJunFan: Mine is stable  *shrug*
<LeeJunFan> lunitik: I've never had anything but headaches from framebuffer.
<BDDF> but then no splash at boot, but virtual X works again
<BDDF> :(
<LeeJunFan> yeah, the splash uses the frambuffer.
* lunitik has fglrx/fbcon/usplash/xorg all working fine
<lunitik> Radeon Xpress 200G
<LeeJunFan> Just one of those things I guess, I don't think I've had a single system that framebuffer hasn't screwed up the ability to switch back and forth between X and virtual cons.
<kestas_> how do you change driver settings (spca5xx)
<jamaur> can anyone help me set up a logitech quickcam?  lsusb gives me "Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:08f6 Logitech, Inc.", which is good, but camorama tells me there's no camera...
<lunitik> jamaur: its not necissarily good just because the kernel can see it.....
<lunitik> jamaur: google 'logitech quickcam linux' see what module you need
<LeeJunFan> jamaur: http://www.google.com/search?q=ID+046d%3A08f6+linux&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<gtwy> soo it seems the default repositories do not hold a lot of good software... does anyone know which respositories i should use to install apps like kismet ?
<kestas_> does anyone know how to change driver settings?
<LeeJunFan> kestas_: you have to do that with the applicatino that uses it, OR module options.
<gtwy> i said that wrong, they hold good software, but there is a lot of good software missing
<jamaur> lunitik: thanks, I'll see if the quickcan express driver does the trick
<LeeJunFan> kestas_: you can get a list of options available for the module by running 'modinfo spca5xx' in konsole.
<LeeJunFan> kestas_: normally if you don't know what you're doing with mod options and how to set them in /etc/modprobe.d files then it should be left up to the application to make the adjustments you need (if at all possible).
<kestas_> thanx
<LeeJunFan> kestas_: I have the same camera in my sager laptop it works fine w/o changing module settings, what's up with yours?
<kestas_> LeeJunFan, for some reason most of the webcam preview programs view the webcam in a blue color
<LeeJunFan> kestas_: well, I should say I have A camera that uses the same module.
<kestas_> LeeJunFan, and it is much too dark
<Benner> ok sorry i am back... so what's about those framebuffer... i can do anything in the recovery mode and start xwindow by startx.. but if i lood by the default by grub it's load, but not even able to read due to the giant fonts..
<kestas_> LeeJunFan, i just want to make it brighter becuase with mplayer it looks alright
<LeeJunFan> kestas_: I've noticed that this cam seems to need a lot of light. To be honest I've never used it in windows so I don't know what to compare it to.
<LeeJunFan> kestas_: yeah, mine looks blue too now that you mention it.
<LeeJunFan> kestas_: It didn't before, but then I have a new "white light" here at my desk that's not a soft white light.
<snowice> does webcam plugin work in kopete? my preview is all dark
<LeeJunFan> snowice: with yahoo and msn only.
<LeeJunFan> snowice: but yes, if your cam is recognized and supported by linux then it should work in kopete.
<LeeJunFan> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Benner> i don't think it's a framebuffer problem because all the desktop is fully nice appeared, but only the fonts in the xwindow are too big, so i can't do nothings. just like i changed a them or something..
<snowice> LeeJunFan, my webcam is recognized by kopete, it's just the preview that is all screwed up, which other program can I use to test the webcam?
<LeeJunFan> snowice: not sure, mplayer or kaffeine? I know VLC supports webcam (v4l - video for linux).
<TheMole> snowice: Try camorama
<snowice> thanks, I'll give it a try
<Aondo> i had a hardtime with my web cam, with the kernel in edgy, dont know why, but my solution was to create my own kernel. even tho the webcam has been working without problem on a much older than edgy's incuded one.
<Benner> lunitik: are you still there?
<TheMole> Aondo: What webcam do you have?
<lunitik> Benner: yup... wassup?
<Aondo> TheMole  Logitech, Inc. QuickCam 3000 Pro
<TheMole> Ahhh, yeh I've heard of people with problems iwth the pro quickcams
<Aondo> there is no real problem with the kernel it self i think, since well... it's been working a long time befor edgy hehe
<Aondo> i'm just glad it's not that hard to self-compile the kernel :)
<LeeJunFan> sometimes patches made to related parts of the kernel by a distributor will uknowing cause problems with another driver in the kernel.
<Aondo> yea i guess
<LeeJunFan> That's why I compile my own as well, I know if something is broken it's either my fault or time to file a bug for the kernel.
<TheMole> I've still not compiled my own kernel and I've been using linux for about six years... I always shy away from it.
<ademan> how can i make ALL command line output end up in a file?  I tried     Whatever > SomeFIle.txt   but only certain programs actually send things over to the file...
<Aondo> TheMole  dont :) you can allways fall back to the old-working one, if you do something wrong hehe
<LeeJunFan> TheMole: a couple years earlier TheMole and you'd have had to compile your own kernel just to burn CD's :)
<Benner> lunitik: is my big font problem can be a theme or font settings only because all my desktop is fully appear correclty, i see the taskbar and everything
<Benner> can i reset the settings of theme/fonts of the default loading preset
<Aondo> trying to fit the kernel as much as possible for your hardware can be quite interesting
<TheMole> LeeJunFan: I remember the first distro I used was RedHat 5.1 and X wouldn't work properly with my video card and everywhere I read just said "recompile" and in the end I just bought a new card!
<lunitik> Benner: KControl > Appearance & Themes > Fonts or Theme Manager
<TheMole> Aondo: I have tried once before but it all ended messily.
<Aondo> hehe
<Aondo> usually does the couple of first tries
<LeeJunFan> ademan: there are 2 "channels" programs output to normally, stdout (standard output) and stderr (standard error), to get your program to put both channels to your file do whatever > outfile.txt 2>&1
<Benner> lunitik: yes but i can read anything that's too big... i can boot in recovery mode and type startx, its load great without the font problem.. can i do something from there?
<Benner> i can = i can't
<kestas_> how do you change module options?
<LeeJunFan> the 2>&1 tells it to put stderr (2) into stdout (1), which will then land both in your outfile.
<ademan> well stdout doesn't seem to end up in the file
<ademan> (what i see in the console as output) doesnt end up in the file
<LeeJunFan> kestas_: you can do it manually by doing modprobe spca5xx option=value
<LeeJunFan> kestas_: that way you can experiment before you do it permanently, you'll need to rmmod spca5xx before modprobing it.
<lunitik> Benner: The button alone beneath all the stuff at the top is "adjust all fonts" ... click that... all the way to the right is font size... change that to like 8 for now.... see if that makes things more readable
<LeeJunFan> ademan: stdout should always be redirected by >, it's stderr that isn't normally.
<ademan> LeeJunFan: though what you're describing does seem to work, that seems to suggest that output is comming through stderr
<ademan> which is strange
<ademan> even Xorg -version doesn't dump like it should, but with 2>&1 it does
<LeeJunFan> ademan: yeah, depends on the program too, sometimes there's good reason for it.
<ademan> Xorg -version > Dump.txt      leaves me with an empty file, but your method works
<qu1ckfr0st> #graphics driver update
<ademan> but you know, whatever, i know what works now, thanks
<qu1ckfr0st> oop...wrong command
<qu1ckfr0st> !graphics driver update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics driver update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LeeJunFan> ademan: you can use that with a pipe as well Xorg -version 2>&1 | less
<qu1ckfr0st> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qu1ckfr0st> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ademan> LeeJunFan: thanks
<grumpy_penguin> Anybody out there?
<Benner> ahh i dont understand, i rebooted and now its fine.. i did nothing but going into apparence settings
<intelikey> hmmm if you get the little pinguin setting at the top of the screen durring boot then fbcon is working ?
<LeeJunFan> Benner: well as long as it stays that way :)
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yes
<fatejudger> this seems like a stretch, but does anyone have any experience with kpilot here?
<fatejudger> all of my data got transferred off my Palm to my computer when I hotsynced for the first time after installing Edgy
<fatejudger> and now I can't get it back on the Palm
<fatejudger> it's the damndest thing too...
<LeeJunFan> sry fatejudger I prefer to just forget things than to be organized with a palm pilot :) I really could use one.
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: heh, I know the feeling
<fatejudger> LeeJunFan: really though, I haven't had any problems with kpilot before, so this is new
<fatejudger> I'm wondering if it could be my Palm...
* intelikey looks at fatejudger's hand...
<intelikey> oooops   i think i'm a module short of mounting cd's    !
<LeeJunFan> heh
<tobias_> im sooooooo pisst off at the evil os I will never name again by its correct name!!!
* LeeJunFan needed a good chuckle like that to break the sorrow for his recently deceased dog :(
<intelikey> hmmm and if proc/modules is not mounted how can i tell what modules are loaded ?
<intelikey> mounted/present
<tobias_> have u heard of what they just said, that there is something in linux that they have rights for so that they can sue us for using anything except suse!!?!?
<LeeJunFan> tobias_: hah, that took me all of 1 month of using windows 98 (my first experience with windows).
<tobias_> steve evilevil bamer!
<tobias_> steve the embalmer!
<LeeJunFan> tobias_: yeah, I wondered how that could possibly be when everything in windows is closed source, I'd be willing to bet there's gpl'ed src in windows though. But how does one prove that? I think Ballmer needs to put up proof or shut his mouth.
<tobias_> Im furius!!
<intelikey> tobias_ glad you now see the light.
<tobias_> intelikey: I allways saw the light silly key :)
<tobias_> no phun intended
<tobias_> Im just having lots of fun on wordplays today
<intelikey> why not? it was a good one.
<tobias_> :)
<intelikey> :)
<lunitik> First they ignore you, Then they something, Then they attack you.... Then you win
<tobias_> they stole the thing from mac, who stole the thing from xerox who stole the thing from a poor guy in a garage! why and how can they even speak about other peoples os and say that they stole something from them, its beyond my imagination!
<LeeJunFan> Obviously there's no copying of windows in Linux, or Linux would crash more, and be full of viruses and spyware. :p
<lunitik> As big as Microsoft is.... they won't go after the Linux ecosystem.... just spreading a bunch of FUD
<__mikem> What does FUD stand for again?
<lunitik> Fear Uncertainty Doubt
<tobias_> Fools using dos?
<LeeJunFan> lunitik: true. But that FUD does hurt when people in suits who own corporations are afraid they can be sued for using Linux.
<tobias_> :(
<humblerodent> Hello!
<lunitik> LeeJunFan: It hurts fools, sure
<humblerodent> 82/M/Argentina, Sorry for badly English, who desire some photographs?
* joshy is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<LeeJunFan> !away | joshy
<ubotu> joshy: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<LeeJunFan> humblerodent: this isn't a singles channel.
<tobias_> lol
<tobias_> humblerodent: what kind of photographs exactly?
<humblerodent> LeeJunFan: I am sorry, you not desire webcam and hot action?
<tobias_> lol
<tobias_> this guy must be kidding
<LeeJunFan> 82/M and you have to ask tobias_ ?
<tobias_> sorry
<tobias_> please dont ask me
<LeeJunFan> A certain phrase "old 84lls" from an adam sandler movie comes to mind.
<LeeJunFan> humblerodent: not with you. :p
<LeeJunFan> lol
<humblerodent> Who is Adam Sandler?  American screen actor?
<tobias_> maybe he was born in 1982
<LeeJunFan> tobias_: conference with him, find out and tell me :p
<LeeJunFan> I dare ya.
<Frumpy> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tobias_> not that I doubt people being 82's ability to irc
<rogue780> how do I restart the network daemon?
<tobias_> leejufan :P
<tobias_> adam sandler is a funny old boy
<rogue780> I thought it was sudo inetd restart but it no worky
<LeeJunFan> rogue780: what exactly are you trying to do? ifdown your network interface and ifup them again?
<LeeJunFan> rogue780: if so 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' should do it.
<rogue780> right, I plugged the network cable into my kubuntu box after it booted and I wanted to get it on the network w/o restarting computer
<tamacracker> Guys, how do I stop this file from autostarting?
<LeeJunFan> tamacracker: what file?
<tobias_> in case someone here hasnt seen the news about the evil empires latest strategy : http://today.reuters.com/news/articlebusiness.aspx?type=ousiv&storyID=2006-11-21T203220Z_01_L20597961_RTRIDST_0_BUSINESSPRO-MICROSOFT-LINUX-DC.XML&from=business
<tamacracker> ~/.kde/Autostart$
<tamacracker> it's a file called kmix.save
<tamacracker> and the program that opens it is Kate.
<LeeJunFan> tamacracker: files in that directory ~/.kde/Autostart will be started when you login to kde, just rm -f ~/.kde/Autostart/kmix.save
<rogue780> and anyone know why when I just did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and when I changed the time my monitor went blank for a few seconds?
<LeeJunFan> rogue780: your screensaver thought the time had passed that it was supposed to go blank in.
<LeeJunFan> rogue780: for instance if your screensaver thinks it should blank after 5 mins, and you change the clock more than 5 mins into the future it'll blank.
<intelikey> rogue780 changing the time that the xscreensaver is watching tells it it's time to activate
<tamacracker> Thanks LeeJunFan
<LeeJunFan> rogue780: and when you restart your network it gets the time from the ubuntu timeserver, and it synced your clock to the correct time.
<LeeJunFan> tamacracker: you're welcome.
<intelikey> rogue780 computers are not self aware.  you tell it hours or days have passed it says OK !  and acts accordingly.
<tamacracker> I have one more question, why do I have a Ubuntu, and a Ubuntu Generic in my OS selection screen?
<LeeJunFan> tamacracker: same thing, it's just that one shows the full name of the kernel you are booting.
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> SOY NUEVO
<LeeJunFan> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tamacracker> oh ok, so it's ok if it's in my grub?
<LeeJunFan> tamacracker: yeah.
<tamacracker> cool
<tamacracker> thanks again :D
<rogue780> LeeJunFan, intelikey, Thanks guys
<intelikey> i have a question, it's more about mindset and reasoning than process.   why does debian kernels put symlinks to the kernel in /   ?
<intelikey> ^ that assumes that it was an upstreem thing....   i don't know that for sure.
<LeeJunFan> beats me. It's probably just another thing from 1992 that they haven't stopped including. :p
<intelikey> hehhe
<LeeJunFan> naw, I shouldn't say that, I really like debian. heheh
<intelikey> me to but there is truth in them ther words
<LeeJunFan> slak's most recent release still uses a 2.4 kernel by default.
<intelikey> really ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, 2.6 is there, but it's not the default kernel.
<intelikey> that's 10.?  or am i behind the times again ?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I don't remember honestly, I only remember reading the article a few months ago.
<intelikey> i have not tried to keep up with other distros...   prolly should have.
<LeeJunFan> Or a few weeks maybe, my life is so boring weeks seem like months :)
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> LeeJunFan :)
<LeeJunFan> as far as slakware goes there isn't much to "keep up" on :)
<intelikey> no there isn't...  debian either really.
<intelikey> well the development end of it is moving but the rest is sitting.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I imagine if you keep up with the devel/unstable versions of either there's a lot going on, just that the actual freezes and releases are so far apart.
<LeeJunFan> right.
<LeeJunFan> Both are very important distro's to Linux though too, they both are really the foundation that Linux is built on.
<intelikey> yes  and redhat
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yes, as much as I hate to admit that.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: redhat isn't really bad, I've just never like a package manager they've had yet.
<LeeJunFan> mandrake/mandriva spun off from redhat and had urpmi, which was like apt-get for rpm's. I never cared for fedora's yum either.
<LeeJunFan> I've got a client who has a fedora server colocated that I have to admin. I'd give anything for that to be an apt based system instead.
<intelikey> yeah.   i like rpm's with urpmi alright   in fact i've had better experance with urpmi than apt
<intelikey> but i know they had a release with a broken urpmi  and that tainted many.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I did for a long time. I used Mandrake but was really ticked at the amount of changes they were making to it, it almost was becoming it's own OS. I tried debian but wanted packages that weren't older than Jesus, so I tried the unstable version and apt was a real pain.
<LeeJunFan> When I tried kubuntu for the first time, I dumped mandrake an hour later. After using Mandrake for probably 5 years I knew within an hour I liked apt-get more than urpmi.
* intelikey nods 
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I followed the devel version of mandrake for a long time on my personal machine and they broke a lot of stuff, libc, urpmi, rpm, and gcc.
* intelikey liked mandrake until the name change.  and never liked mandriva
<LeeJunFan> I got out a while before that.
<intelikey> well i never run/ran testing versions anyway.
<LeeJunFan> Their devel was a mess too, their mirrors were broken all the time. It was so bad I finally got sick of it and wrote a PHP page to follow cookers mirrors, and see which ones had the most recent versions of packages and which ones were broken.
<intelikey> i stayed out of the cooker cause i dont like the heat.
<LeeJunFan> Mandrake even linked to it from their devel page for a while, in the FAQ :)
<intelikey> imo trying to meet a schedualed release cycle is not the best way to develop software.   but that's openion formed from observation not from practice.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: I agree, and I think any programmer will as well, but there's always someone with a suit and the checkbook who decides otherwize. Except for debian and slak, then you see what happens there too :)
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yeah  and for my needs/wants that's probably better than the flavour of the month.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, I do like the commitment for dapper support though.
* intelikey figures "hey, gotta be doing something..."   :)
<LeeJunFan> I don't mind using ubuntu on servers, if I realize there's a problem with an application I can always compile that one application myself.
<gradin> hiya
<LeeJunFan> I've got a mailserver with breezy on it, 218 days uptime.
<gradin> i've got an issue with vnc from a windows client to a kubuntu server
* intelikey expects more info to follow .....
<gradin> does anybody know how to adjust the key repeat sensitivity on the remote desktop portion of ubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> gradin: xset
<gradin> xset?
<LeeJunFan> xset r rate [delay [rate] ] 
<LeeJunFan> xset rate 250 30          - is default I think.
<gradin> hrm... now the question is will that affect the normal type rate on the ubuntu box?
<gradin> or just the remote sessions
<LeeJunFan> err xset r rate 250 30
<LeeJunFan> gradin: I honestly don't know as I've never used VNC to access a linux machine.
<LeeJunFan> I would suspect the system.
<LeeJunFan> only for that session though.
<intelikey> "xset -r 10" will disable autorepeat for the "1" key on the top row of  an  IBM  PC  key board.  <-- man xset
<LeeJunFan> gradin: when you vnc into the system are you presented with a new login screen? or are you presented with the currently logged in session?
<gradin> LeeJunFan currently logged in session
<LeeJunFan> gradin: ah, then yeah. it will change the rate for the local side too. however when you log out/in again it will be back to default.
<LeeJunFan> gradin: are you using kde's built in vnc server?
<gradin> LeeJunFan well thats a problem, because i'm testing the idea for remote access when i'm not here
<gradin> LeeJunFan yes
<gradin> and the auto repeat is so bad i would not be able to type in xset r off
<LeeJunFan> I would actually think that the key repeat speed should be adjusted at the client side though.
<LeeJunFan> hrm.
<LeeJunFan> gradin: I get that sometimes with vmware running linux as a client.
<gradin> LeeJunFan how do you work around it?
<LeeJunFan> gradin: I wonder if you modprobe rtc (real time clock) if it would help any. Sometimes that helps with keyboard speedaway.
<LeeJunFan> at least in vmware.
<LeeJunFan> although if my host system doesn't have it I have to xset the rate.
<intelikey> rtc is probably already inserted
<gradin> ... modprobe rtc fatal module not present..
<intelikey> lsmod | grep rtc
<LeeJunFan> gradin: it's probably compiled in then.
<gradin> intelikey no response..
<LeeJunFan> or 'grep rtc /proc/interrupts'
<LeeJunFan> if that returns anythign then rtc is present
<gradin> LeeJunFan 8: 3 XT-PIC rtc
<LeeJunFan> gradin: you've got it then, so that's obviously not helping. :(
<LeeJunFan> gradin: have you tried other vnc clients on your windows box?
<gradin> LeeJunFan yeah
<gradin> i just tried again and now its working...
<intelikey> eeek  i just found something else wacky   modprobe is using /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386   that would be ok i guess but uname -r is 2.6.15.464
<gradin> i'm wondering if the remote desktop somehow changes xset 's values during the initial connection...
<LeeJunFan> gradin: xset q will show you current settings,
<LeeJunFan> gradin: my repeat on local system is 250 30
<gradin> hrm thats what i'm showing aswell...
<gradin> i switched windows and its back again..
<sheft> How do I install a new screensaver?
<intelikey> client side.
<LeeJunFan> sheft: install or just choose?
<sheft> Install.
<LeeJunFan> sheft: it depends on the screensaver. kde has it's own way of handling them, then there's the standard old xscreensaver which kde has a module to allow using those. Installing each type is different.
<gradin> it may just be latency related... hrm..
<LeeJunFan> What screensaver do you want to install?
<sheft> LeeJunFan: this one: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=46488
<gradin> LeeJunFan in all honesty repeating keys is more of a hinderance than a blessing...
<LeeJunFan> sheft: hm, not sure.
<LeeJunFan> The readme file doesn't say squat
<gradin> LeeJunFan do you know how i could disable xset r off perminatly?
<LeeJunFan> gradin: you could write a small script and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<LeeJunFan> probably easiest.
<gradin> LeeJunFan i don't know how to script... but i'll figure it out...
<gradin> :P
<LeeJunFan> gradin: echo -e "#!/bin/bash\nxset r off" > ~/.kde/Autostart/repeatoff.sh && chmod +x ~/.kde/Autostart/repeatoff.sh
<LeeJunFan> I hope that ! doesn't screw it up.
<LeeJunFan> if it does, you'll just get an error or 2 immediately, no harm done.
<gradin> is there a space between +x and ~/.kde/
<intelikey> looks good to me.   but i'm still not sure thats not a client side error
<LeeJunFan> gradin: yes
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: me either, I would really think the client side would be doing the repeating. Or perhaps it's got something to do with both of them having repeat on.
<intelikey> that maybe...
<gradin> LeeJunFan that latter sounds more likely
<gradin> yeah it didn't like the !
<intelikey> well i may not be able to mount the cd with this kernel but it does graphic web browsing in the console like who laid the chunk.
<LeeJunFan> gradin: try putting a \! instead of just !
<intelikey> #\!
<guille> hi all
<gradin> ...
<gradin> LeeJunFan what would happen if i just left out the !?
<LeeJunFan> gradin: another option might be to edit system notifications under sound & multimedia, Desktop sharing (where you normally set the sounds that play when an even happens), you could have it run xset r off on a connection, and xset r on when the connection is dropped :)
<LeeJunFan> gradin: wouldn't run.
<guille> im new to linux and im having a prob enabling my wireless card, can anyon eassist me with this? it would be greatly appreciated
<intelikey> LeeJunFan for future refferance  single quotes.
<intelikey>            echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nxset r off'
<LeeJunFan> gradin: yeah, do that - single quotes.
<LeeJunFan> otherwize you end up with #\!/bin/bash in the file, which isn't good.
<intelikey> right.
<gradin> ...
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: for some reason I was thinking single ' would not allow the \n
<LeeJunFan> but I just tested it - works fine.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan it didn't used too
<gradin> LeeJunFan ok well i did it the first time without the ! and the second time with...
<LeeJunFan> gradin: just run this:
<gradin> is that going to crash my box next boot?
<LeeJunFan> echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nxset r off' > ~/.kde/Autostart/repeatoff.sh && chmod +x ~/.kde/Autostart/repeatoff.sh
<LeeJunFan> yes it will :p
<LeeJunFan> no, it's going to turn off key repeat when that user logs in.
<gradin> i mean the first entry
<LeeJunFan> when you run this again it will overwrite the old file
<gradin> ok
<LeeJunFan> gradin: you can verify with ls ~/.kde/Autostart and make sure repeatoff.sh is the only file in there. Although kubuntu might have something in there by default too. probably a .desktop file or something.
<intelikey> and cat ~/.kde/Autostart/repeatoff.sh    to make sure the syntax is correct if you like.
<LeeJunFan> yeah, gradin, you should see a file with 2 lines: #!/bin/bash and line 2: xset r off
<LeeJunFan> gradin: and you only need to log out and back in to test it, you do not need to reboot.
<gradin> sweet it work thanks guys
<gradin> he he... i just realized there are a few keys i actually use that are useful as far as autorepeat is concerned :P
<gradin> the delete key and the arrow keys :P
<gradin> oh well if it pisses me off enough i'll just check out the manpage for xset and learn the hex values for the matching keys :P
<LeeJunFan> gradin: you can experiment with xset -r or +r to turn on and off individual keys, man xset will give you more info on that.
<LeeJunFan> yup
<LeeJunFan> man it's a slow night on here tonight. Is kubuntu really that easy to use that no one is asking more questions here? hehe
<guille> i cant get my wireless to work, can anyone assist please?
<LeeJunFan> heh, I just peeked in #windows and they are talking about wifi drivers in linux. go figure.
<LeeJunFan> hah, must be the hot topic of the night.
<guille> my card is recognized but i cant enable it
<LeeJunFan> guille: laptop built in?
<guille> no pcmcia
<guille> do i have to enable that in startup?
<LeeJunFan> guille: does running 'iwconfig' in a konsole show your wireless card?
<guille> yes it does
<gradin_> yeah i'm on my linux box via my windows box via ssh via vnc...
<gradin_> i have entirely too much free time...
<Melchiorre> guille: when you go to System settings => network settings, does your card show up in there?
<Melchiorre> *and can you enable it there
<LeeJunFan> guille: does your listed ESSID match your network name? and if you use WEP is the key listed after enc?
<LeeJunFan> guille: yes, if you haven't configured it where Melchiorre mentions then that should take care of it.
<Melchiorre> Where is the setting for launch feedback (how long the little icon bounces around when you launch a program) hidden in Edgy? I can't find it...
<guille> no, essid:off/any , but the prob is that i cant get the card enabled
<guille> yes it shows up there, but i cant enable it
<guille> as soon as i try to enable it, it disables itself
<gradin_> oh i got a good one for you, how can i set the built in vnc server in ubunto to disallow access to  the vnc port but still be able to  connect to from  an SSH tunnel?
<Melchiorre> guille: ahh, I've had that problem... are you using ndiswrapper?
<guille> no, its natice
<guille> native
<Melchiorre> hmm
<LeeJunFan> Melchiorre: kcontrol is still there, then under appearance, launch feedback
<LeeJunFan> K->run command->kcontrol
<Melchiorre> LeeJunFan: cheers :)
<intelikey> [alt] +[f2]   type kcontrol [enter] 
<intelikey> hehhe more than one way to control k
<LeeJunFan> gradin_: iptables (firewall)
<gradin_>  hey guille what happens if you ./wlan0 restart in your /etc/init.d
<intelikey> gradin_ ever use quicktables ?
<gradin_> LeeJunFan: i have to go that far in to configure that?
<gradin_> intelikey: nope
<guille> i have not tryed that
<LeeJunFan> gradin_: I think if you run iptables -A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT && iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 5900 -j DROP
<guille> im new to linux
<guille> ill try that now
<LeeJunFan> gradin_: as long as eth0 is your device connecting you to your network.
<pussfeller> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<intelikey> you should try it.    it's a script that sets up a firewall for you asking only a few questions     it's nice.
<LeeJunFan> 5900 is default VNC port isn't it?
<intelikey> provides a couple of other scripts too   "quickblock"  for one.    one can use that to very quickly block a port or ip.
<gradin_> intelikey: hrm...
<LeeJunFan> :) nice time to ask :)
<gradin_> LeeJunFan:  yes
<guille> gradin.. i typed "cd /etc/init.d
<LeeJunFan> guille: what does iwconfig say the device name for your wireless? ath0? wlan0? eth1? etc..
<guille> eth1
<gradin_> guille: oh sorry
<guille> then i typed "./eth1 restart
<gradin_> guille: yeah you got it
<gradin_> what it say?
<LeeJunFan> guille: if you type 'sudo iwconfig eth1 essid [your network name]  enc [your wep key]  && sudo dhclient eth1' it should bring it up.
<guille> no such file is
<intelikey> i don't know enough about networking/iptables to write the rules but i can use quicktables and have a pretty good firewall in less time than it takes some people can get out of vi   :
* LeeJunFan is an iptables master
<LeeJunFan> as well as tc and ip adv routing.
<gradin_> intelikey: i think i'll pass on that one... for now, i'll have to do that at some point as the te linux box is a webserver
<intelikey> i know who to pm with my next iptables Q ....
<LeeJunFan> you know you're a geek when you can write QoS rules w/o consulting a man page.
<gradin_> but for now i think i'll pass and just make sure to keep 5900 closed
<intelikey> gradin_  k just a thought.
<gradin_> intelikey: well thankies :)
<gradin_> i'm surei'll have to do it at some point..
<gradin_> guille:  ok then something is off...
<guille> yeah
<gradin_> guile ls and then look for eth0 wlan0
<guille> i tryed those comands but no results
<LeeJunFan> not in init.d they won't be.
<LeeJunFan> guille: you tried the iwconfig and dhclient?
<guille> yeah
<LeeJunFan> guille: if you run iwconfig now does the info show correctly? the ESSID?
<LeeJunFan> just iwconfig with no args.
<guille> once i did dhclient i got no working leases in persistent database - sleeping" as the last line
<intelikey> http://qtables.random.org    i think was the url  btw.
<guille> no, now essid is blacnk
<gradin_> LeeJunFan:  where are the init scrips for network interfaces stored in kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> guille: yeah, it's going to do that if it can't talk over the connection. Only I was so sure it'd work that I figured I'd have ya run that too :) shows what I know hehe.
<guille> thanks for all your help guys honestly
<LeeJunFan> gradin_: they aren't like that, you come from gentoo?
<gradin_> LeeJunFan: yes...
* gradin_ started on gentoo...
<gradin_> very painful...
<LeeJunFan> gradin_: /etc/network/interfaces stores all the config for interfaces, it's a flat file. running ifup [dev]  ifdown [dev]  will run the init for that device.
<gradin_> LeeJunFan: wow thats soo much simplere :P
<LeeJunFan> gradin_: yeah, tell me about it, I know from experience. I got handed an ISP to admin with a mix of SuSe, LFS, and gentoo.
<gradin_> LeeJunFan:  i mean come on, the device doesn't register so you have to create a symlink from lo
<gradin_> who the hell is gonna figure that one out on their own?
<LeeJunFan> gradin_: if you look around in /etc/network/if-up.d and other such dirs therein you see what's run when the appropriate actions are issued for a device.
<gradin_> LeeJunFan: yeah i poked my head into there for a minute to make sure i didn't loose it... :P
* gradin_ needs to buy two laptops
<gradin_> and another desktop computer...
<gradin_> and a nother harddrive..
<gradin_> and flatscreen monitors...
<LeeJunFan> gradin_: one such thing to take note of is the ntpdate script, if you often boot up when not connected to the internet you notice a hangtime while a device is attempting to ifup during boot. It's ntpdate trying to sync the clock, rm that file or put exit on the line right after #!/bin/sh
<gradin_> and a nother harddrive... :P
<gradin_> LeeJunFan: good to know :)
* intelikey pets his p1mmx 100mhz 64m ram 610m hd ubuntu box  :)
* LeeJunFan wants a high def projector
<LeeJunFan> I want to run beryl on a 9' screen :)
<gradin_> intelikey: my ubuntu box is running an an amd 1.5 ghz with 256 mb ram and a 40 gig hd
<LeeJunFan> I did it at the library with their projector but the contrast was aweful, and resolution limited to 1024x768
<intelikey> or use update-rc.d  like it's meant to be used...
* LeeJunFan feels spoiled right now.
<jvz_> I updated to feisty, and I don't remember how to configure something in KDE
<intelikey> gradin_ yeah you need a new one....
<LeeJunFan> AMD64 3200, 1G ram.
* gradin_ 's windoze 2k box is a 1.3 celeron with 512 MB ram...
<jvz_> how do I make it so when a window is maximised you can't resize the window?
<intelikey> jvz_ in kcontrol somewhere
<jvz_> intelikey: I looked like everywhere and couldn't find it
<gradin_> intelikey: i'm gonna keep running ubuntu on that one till i get my 2.6 intel up
<jvz_> for some reason, when I updated form edgy to feisty, kde wanted to reconfigure itself as if it was never configured...
<gradin_> when i bought parts some ahole sendt me a fried board
<intelikey> that's nice.    but this isn't  #ubuntu+1 jvz_
<Melchiorre> jvz_: system settings => Window behavior => Moving => allow moving and resizing of maximised windows
<jvz_> thanks, Melchiorre
<Melchiorre> np ;)
<jvz_> I can't believe I didn't notice that :P
<guille> ok guys
<gradin_> intelikey: my bride and joy is the p 500 compaqu presario with 512 MB ram thats running windows xp with a blackbox shell
<intelikey> bride and joy
<gradin_> intelikey: sorry pride
* gradin_ is known as the anti spelling champion...
<LeeJunFan> gradin_: and I thought I loved my computer.
<intelikey> just checking.
<guille> pci kinfocenter, my cand states capabilities <access denied>
<guille> does that help?
<guille> card*
<gradin_> guille: sudo pci kinfocenter
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hey guys how is it going ?
<intelikey> gradin_ you no champ.   i don't relinquish that title easily.
<gradin_> intelikey: i smell a challenge...
<campbch> hmm...
* gradin_ almost spelled that spell a challenge...
<guille> yes
<intelikey> lol
<guille> no i was wrong
<campbch> ok, just for fun, i got lmms to play around with... it was working fine, but something broke, and now sound is not working.
<guille> power managent version 2 instead
<campbch> it does rough clicking sounds on ALSA, so i got jack and already had oss... oss just gives static
* gradin_ 's p500 is running skype...
<Th3_Cr0up13R> that kaffeine thing doesnt play any avi.wmv files
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what libraries is there to make it work
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ?
* gradin_ is going to through togeather a 486 and set it up as a solarius 10 box next week sometime..
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i tried adept for avi, wmv but i dont get anything
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey>  - But please use free formats if you can:
<intelikey> and i can.
* gradin_ never was able to get the box to play avi's
* gradin_ always got a blue screen with audio...
<intelikey> 00
<intelikey> bsoA
* gradin_ made sure mp3's worked though :P
<LeeJunFan> mine does fine with the right mplayer codecs.
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<LeeJunFan> getting vlc to encode wmv and wmv2 with mp3 audio was a trick, had to compile my own ffmpeg.
<intelikey> that too
<gradin_> intelikey:  no just blue screen during attempted playback of restrickted formats
<campbch> as far as the sound problems are concerned, can i uninstall alsa to reinstall it without problems? i dont want to break my sound drivers and have to redo everything
<intelikey> actually i use vlc for avi files...
<intelikey> in the console of curse
<LeeJunFan> I use vlc for pretty much every video file now.
<LeeJunFan> beryl doesn't like kaffeine or xine
<gradin_> work drives for this computer...
<campbch> anyone know?
<campbch> i need to have at least some notion before i start whether it will break something
<LeeJunFan> campbch: you can't really remove alsa, it's kind of part of the kernel.
<campbch> well
<LeeJunFan> modules at elast.
<LeeJunFan> least
<campbch> it's playing crackling noises
* gradin_ has five mapped network drives on this computer that lead to the shares for his videos... :P
<campbch> in lmms
<campbch> and i cant get sound from other things
<LeeJunFan> what's lmms?
<campbch> linux multimedia studio
<campbch> ees like fruityloops
<gradin_> ouch
<gradin_> production machine...
<intelikey> hmmm campbch alsa is in the kernal.  i don't think you can "uninstall" that without trubble.   the alsa tools package   alsa-tools   shouldn't be a problem to remove.
<gradin_> camb before i try anything i'd reboot to see if the it was just a hardware lockup
<intelikey> oh LeeJunFan just said that.... sorry i'm slow.
<campbch> well... i reinstalled lmms already
<LeeJunFan> campbch: you get no sound in anything else?
<campbch> what exactly is happening when it plays crackling noises ambiently?
<campbch> no, i couldnt get sound on flash movies...
<campbch> ill recheck that
<campbch> because amarok is working
<LeeJunFan> campbch: that's sometimes a flash thing.
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<LeeJunFan> campbch: I had that problem with google vids, only thing was in konq I had no audio, in firefox I had no video.
<intelikey> that is beta ^
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i like vlc , tried it now but it doesnt play either the ones that i already could before
<campbch> no, youtube has worked
<campbch> consistently
<campbch> until the problems started
<Th3_Cr0up13R> well it plays them but no video just plays
<campbch> ok, flash sound is now working.
<LeeJunFan> campbch: well, to be honest linux has a very stupid sound system, I'm sad to say. In order for linux to play sound it writes directly to the sound device via /dev/dsp, and only one applicaion can write to it at a time. So to make it able to play more than one sound stream at a time things like artsd and esd (for gnome) were invented. Only some applicaitons don't work well with one or the other, etc...
<campbch> well, ill look at it later... sleepytime...
<campbch> hmm?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> no i got the video for the files i could before but not the files that i want to play now.
<campbch> well
<LeeJunFan> And if you run an applicaiton that isn't aware of either of artsd and it takes control of /dev/dsp then nothing else will work for sound unless you stop the application which took over /dev/dsp
<gradin_> you guys ever read up on the decss thing that happened a while back?
<campbch> lmms does not work, on its own, in conditions where it used to work... also, jack does not even detect and oss has static.
<campbch> also, it is happening all the time whenthe program is running
<campbch> as opposed to just when it would be playing a sound
<LeeJunFan> campbch: that almost sounds like it's got an input enabled like mic that's picking up and replaying noise.
* gradin_ takes a smoke break
<campbch> :( i have no mic
<LeeJunFan> campbch: you're not being very helpful here :p
<LeeJunFan> how the heck am I supposed to solve your problem if it's difficult ? haha
<intelikey> a script like        sudo kill -9 `fuser /dev/dsp`         can unclog the sound pipe....
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: yeah, or doesn't fuser have a -k switch?
<campbch> and i just checked the mixer, its not on in there
<campbch> i dont know what else to tell you :(
<intelikey> LeeJunFan yeah prolly so....   i could have really extended that   with find  and a pipe or two.
<campbch> that command didnt do anyhting, it returned a list of possible switches
<intelikey> ok     fuser -k -signal -9 /dev/dsp       there that look better ?
<intelikey> oops forgot to sudo it.
<campbch> well, ill take a look later...
<inkwell> how do i get to the Synaptic Package Manager?
<intelikey> sudo fuser -k -signal -9 /dev/dsp
<intelikey> sudo kill -9 `fuser /dev/dsp`
<intelikey> i thought there was a reason i used kill    couldn't remember tho
<intelikey> saves 4 keystrokes.
<LeeJunFan> why not do something liek while read line ; do kill -9 ${line} ; done < ${fuser /dev/dsp}
<LeeJunFan> hehe
<intelikey> inkwell you'd have to install it.
<intelikey> inkwell use adept
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<inkwell> thanks
<LeeJunFan> oh crap, that wouldn't work, have to pipe the output to while.
<LeeJunFan> better yet add the -v option so you have to pipe it thru an awk or cut first :)
<starhawk> hi all
<intelikey> lol LeeJunFan
<inkwell> i'm running 6.10 is something differnt?
<LeeJunFan> inkwell: adept for kubuntu, synaptic for ubuntu ( by default ).
<flaccid> !helix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !hidden | inkwell
<ubotu> inkwell: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<intelikey> that's different ^
<starhawk> how do I get my wireless usb adapter working linksys wireless B
<inkwell> tring to install nvidia driver for 2 days now
<Melchiorre> is there a way of unhiding certain dirs?
<LeeJunFan> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LeeJunFan> you followed that yet?
<intelikey> Melchiorre  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<intelikey> hey quick Q does gnome use a /.hidden also ?
<russell__> hello
<starhawk> how do I get my wireless usb adapter working linksys wireless B
<LeeJunFan> yes
<intelikey> !wifi | starhawk
<ubotu> starhawk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<russell__> does anyone know why on earth mounts rewrite directory permissions in kubuntu?
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: the .hidden is system hacked. It affects firefox as well.
<intelikey> russell__ yes
<starhawk> it is not seeing it in the wifi
<LeeJunFan> russell__: are you saying you want a mount to have a specific permission?
<russell__> ok two part question intelikey, first.. why? and second how can you get around it so that it doesn't happen
<intelikey> LeeJunFan someone said it affected bash too but then someone else said it didn't affect the console at all...
<russell__> basically I'm trying to mount a samba share to a local directory for a user, and I have to mount as root, so it rewrites the ownership and group to root
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: no, it's just file request windows like open,save as, etc..
<starhawk> looked at the doc. not much help for wireless B adapter
<russell__> but I need access from my local user
<russell__> and I can't change the permissions after it has been mounted
<LeeJunFan> russell__: mount -ouid=[username]  ... rest of your options
<LeeJunFan> russell__: will mount it as that listed user.
<LeeJunFan> err smbmount if that's what you're using.
<intelikey> russell__ because you read the permissions on the mounted fs    and for the next part i'll assume it's m$ krap because it's changing the perms on the mountpoint   so you need to enclude some options for the mount command   on the cli the options would be -o fmask=666,dmask=777
<starhawk> <intelikey>it is not seeing it in the wifi
<intelikey> the reason M$ krap does that is because there is no permissions bit on the M$ made fs  so mount has to impliment a vertual permissions bit for the entire fs.
<intelikey> starhawk sorry. you'll have to ask someone else.  i don't have wifi.
<russell__> thanks LeeJunFan that worked great.. I checked the man page for mount and it listed group and user for -o options, I tried both of those but neither worked.. the uid option was down at the bottom under file system specific mounts, only reason I found it was I did a search for uid
<starhawk> thank you then
<steve__> HI!!!
<steve__> Where CAN me dl this the fastest!!!?
<intelikey> russell__ fs specific options....
<intelikey> in the man page.
<steve__> bobby
<russell__> intelikey: normally that would be true but there isn't any m$ involved here.. I'm connecting from my laptop runing kubuntu to a freebsd box with the directory I mounting having the same username and permissions of the directory I'm mounting too
<russell__> intelikey: haha yeah I know.. but look at kubuntu's man page for mount
<Melchiorre> steve__: what are you trying to dl?
<russell__> they list the normal -o options and they don't include uid in there, its only listed down at the bottom of the man page literally under "file system specific options"
<intelikey> the mount manpage is not distro specific.
<russell__> of course it is
<russell__> freebsd has different man pages that kubuntu
<russell__> as do some other distros
<russell__> maybe not all linux distros have there own.. but not all man pages are the same
<intelikey> what other distros >?
<russell__> but either way thanks for the help guys that worked great
<russell__> other distros that don't use the same man pages.. take your pic
<russell__> either way there is differences
* intelikey thinks russell__ is calling version for distro and distro for version.....
<russell__> can't give you a specific example right now for linux distros.. I've been using debian derivatives for a while now.. but compare freebsd's man page for ln and compare it to kubuntu's man page for ln
<russell__> intelikey: no I'm not
<russell__> you just misunderstood me
<russell__> I said that different distros of *nix have different man pages
<Dr_willis> lets see.. i need a nice simple way to convert a mp3 to a MONO mp3....
<Dr_willis> :)
<russell__> thanks for the help guys
<intelikey> unix != linux != mac != solaris ....   lumping everything that is not M$ into one pile is 0.o    but, NEXT !
<russell__> ok... not seeing your point
<russell__> you're the one who brought M$ into the situation
<russell__> the only thing that my issue had to do with M$ is that it was using a protocol they created
<jarn> How do I access the files on a disk I have in? :O
<inkwell> how do i run apt-setup?
<intelikey> jarn what kind of disk ?
<intelikey> inkwell sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow apt   maybe
<jarn> intelikey: Playstation disk... trying to make an iso of it.
<LeeJunFan> why does every article I read about linux say redhat is the Linux giant? the #fedora channel has less people than #kubuntu and WAY less than #ubuntu, and any #'s I've actually seen show ubuntu far ahead.
<intelikey> jarn dd if=/dev/"devicenode" of=filename.iso     where "devicenode"  is the device your drive is.   like /dev/hdc
<Dr_willis> LeeJunFan,  go ask the Busineses spending the $$$ on real life projects/servers/work what they are using.
<intelikey> LeeJunFan cause jo citicen can name one linux distro  hedhat .    he read it in a magizene some place.
<jarn> intelikey: I tried that, it said it was 0 bytes.
<intelikey> jarn right device ?
<intelikey> test with eject /dev/hdc   as per the example.
<jarn> intelikey: I believe so... I only have one disk drive, so wouldn't it be /dev/cdrom0
<intelikey> prolly not.
<intelikey> try a real address  not the symlink
<jarn> hdc gives no medium found.
<jarn> What is the real address?
<intelikey>  /dev/hdb   /dev/scd0  /dev/hdd
<intelikey> start in you'll find it.
<LeeJunFan> Dr_willis: I know a number of people using Linux in server applications and only one of them is redhat.
<intelikey> jarn dmesg | grep cd    might help.
<intelikey> jarn could k3b not iso that disk ?
<inkwell> <intelikey>run that from the Shell - Konsole
<inkwell> ?
<inkwell> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow apt
<intelikey> inkwell yeah
<inkwell> nope:(
<intelikey> inkwell if i said it's probably cli.
<intelikey> inkwell what are you trying to do ?
<jarn> k3b says I have no disk in the drive.
<jarn> When I most certainly do.
<inkwell> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem
<intelikey> sudo apt-setup && sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> but i don't have apt-setup.....
<intelikey> i've got an   apt-config
<jarn> I'
<jarn> I'll just look in the morning more.
<inkwell> me too
<inkwell> cool, progress
<intelikey> jarn  did you find the drive ?
<mr_daemon> Okay my windows share always comes out as read only no matter what I do when mounted... any ideas?
<Dr_willis> mr_daemon,  you are refering to windows accessing your Linux samba shares? or Linux accessing the windows shares?
<mr_daemon> Dr_willis, Linux mounting a cifs filesystem on a Win2k3 server...
<mr_daemon> Dr_willis, I have done this before in Dapper...
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever had that problem.. or seen anyone else mention it in here about edgy.
<lalo_> hello all
<lalo_> i have a question.....
<aj_> anyone here install kxdocker on edgy?
<inkwell> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem
<lalo_> why if a change a new amarok theme it does change?
<SilentSnow> Can someone explain to me how to install a wusb54g v4 linksys wireless adapter on ubuntu?
<intelikey> inkwell did you even try; sudo apt-setup ; sudo apt-get update
<intelikey> or are you just one of those people that like to whine ?
<inkwell> yea, don't work
<intelikey> what does it say ?
<intelikey> don't work doesn't help us help you.
<dan14> hello all, i have a quick question... what is the KDE equivalent to gnome-session
<dan14> ?
<inkwell> command not found
<intelikey> bash command   or sudo command  not found ?
<inkwell> sudo
<intelikey> dan14 startkde ?
<dan14> thats what i was thinking, but i wanted to be sure that its not a script that is a shell that KDE runs from
<intelikey> inkwell so your system doesn't have apt-setup either...  ok   try replacing setup with config and see what it does.
<Dr_willis> heh.. its always a script :)
<dan14> the point is im altering a beryl script to work in kde but the script was written for gnome
<Dr_willis> startkde is a script :)
<intelikey> dan14 startkde is a script    /bin/sh script.
<Dr_willis> gnome-session seems to be a binary
<inkwell> "bash apt-config"?
<inkwell> or sudo apt-config?
<intelikey> inkwell no
<Dr_willis> amuseing script...
<dan14> what would bash do?
<intelikey> sudo apt-config
<dan14> i am used to slackware
<Dr_willis> # Set the background to plain grey. The standard X background is nasty, causing moire effects and exploding people's heads.
<intelikey> !sudo dan14
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<intelikey> !sudo | dan14
<ubotu> dan14: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dan14> lol
<inkwell> apt-config is a simple tool to read the APT config file
<inkwell> blah blah blah
<intelikey> dan14 mixed two of you.     ls -l /bin/sh
<inkwell> apt 0.6.45ubuntu14 for linux i386 compiled on Sep 27 2006 23:43:36
<inkwell> Usage: apt-config [options]  command
<inkwell> apt-config is a simple tool to read the APT config file
<aj_> nobody here uses kxdocker?
<inkwell> Commands:
<inkwell>    shell - Shell mode
<intelikey> inkwell sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow apt      you did that ?
<inkwell>    dump - Show the configuration
<inkwell> Options:
<inkwell>   -h   This help text.
<inkwell>   -c=? Read this configuration file
<inkwell>   -o=? Set an arbitrary configuration option, eg -o dir::cache=/tmp
<inkwell> inkwell@inkwell-desktop:~$
<inkwell> what is all that?
<inkwell> yeah
<inkwell> inkwell@inkwell-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow apt
<inkwell> inkwell@inkwell-desktop:~$
<intelikey> all that is a flood in an irc channel that can get you kicked out..    in your konsole it's a help message.
<inkwell> sorry
<madmazz> hi
<intelikey> ok no error means no error.    inkwell;  now run  sudo apt-get update
<madmazz> anyone know how to join yahoo chats using GAIM?
<madmazz> when I try it tells me that ROOM may be full.. on any chat
<intelikey> inkwell is it updating ?
<inkwell> E: Type "nvidia-glx" is not know on line one.......
<inkwell> in source list /etc/apt/sources.lis
<intelikey> on line one.... ???   ah.
<intelikey> inkwell pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<inkwell> E: Type 'nvidia-glx' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<intelikey> inkwell  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org   <-- put er thar
<intelikey> it took me this long to pry the real problem out of him....
<inkwell>  E: Type 'nvidia-glx' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list E: Type 'nvidia-glx' is not known on line 1 in sourc
<intelikey> inkwell bring us the url to your pastebin please.
<inkwell> how?
<intelikey> lets try something else.      is that edgy or dapper you are running ?
<inkwell> 6.10???? edgy???
<intelikey> k give me a second.
<inkwell> downloaded from newsgroup and figured i would try it
<intelikey> find that and copy it to  /etc/apt/sources.list     sudo cp edgy /etc/apt/sources.list
<italy> hmm
<italy> is there a way to delete root?
<intelikey> then run   sudo apt-get update     it should work now. inkwell
<intelikey> italy the account or the dir ?
<italy> the account
<inkwell> no such file or dir
<italy> i think i screwed up
<italy> i changed root's password and now I can't login
<italy> and my 'italy' account is no longer in the admin group.
<italy> so uh
<intelikey> italy i don't think you'd want to delete the account.    login as root   add yourself to the admin group and passwd -l root    but don't log out until you test your accounts login and sudo
<inkwell> no such file or dir
<italy> I cannot login as root
<italy> it asks for a password and i don't know it
<Dr_willis> heh
<intelikey> inkwell so find where it put it.
<Dr_willis> you changed roots password and cant rember it?
<italy> apparently
<Hawkwind> So boot to single user mode and change it
<italy> i changed it in 'User Managament'
<Dr_willis> i wonder how people manage to forget such things.. heh
<italy> well i probably typed it incorrectly since it didn't ask me to verify it.
<intelikey> italy hehhe so boot to init=/bin/sh  remount the fs rw and do the work from there.
<Dr_willis> system recovery 101 time.
<intelikey> just remember to remount,ro befor reboot
<Dr_willis> or boot a live cd, mount and chroot to the system, and use passwd command.
<italy> i like Dr_willis idea
<italy> how does chroot work again?
<intelikey> yes or a live cd if that's an option to you.
<italy> well i have kubuntu on disc :)
<bcrockett> What's the best way to run Ubuntu and Windows XP concurrently?
<intelikey> sudo -i   then    mount /dev/'your-hd' /mnt ;chroot /mnt
<intelikey> and work from there.
<Dr_willis> bcrockett,  vmware is darn handy
<bcrockett> Dr_willis OK, will look into it. Thanks.
<intelikey> qemu maybe too ?
<Dr_willis> I have better luck with vmware
<italy> can i do sudo -d root ?
<bcrockett> Dr_willis: With Ubuntu as the host and XP as the guest, or XP as the host and Ubuntu as the guest?
<intelikey> i tried to use vmware but it required restricted modules and nvidia  so i can'd it.
<italy> er passwd -d root
<intelikey> italy yeah you can.   but that allows passwordless login to root
<italy> well can I change it later on?
<intelikey> italy oh   and you can't login as root in kdm at all unless you hack the config
<intelikey> "which may be done from the gui as well iirc"
<italy> i'm trying to login via console
<italy> i could just delete everything in the shadow file
<Dr_willis> bcrockett,  depends. :P  ya could do it either way
<intelikey> italy sure  i have no problem with you using a temporarry passwordless root login.    in fact it's probably even better to just add  " openvt -fc 24 -- su -  "    to an init script.   like the /etc/rc.local   until you get that all streightened out.
<bcrockett> Dr_willis: ko
<Dr_willis> bcrockett,  personally i run vmware under ubuntu, with a win98 install on the vmware setup. :)
<Dr_willis> since xp would proberly have hissy fits with its lame activation stuff.
<bcrockett> Ah.
<intelikey> btw that would open a root console on tty24  right alt + f12 to get there from any console.
<intelikey> one word of caution.  if you use an init line like i said above.  when you exit that shell there is nothing to respawn it until runlevel change.
<jontec> How do I insert special characters in the keyboard... I saw in my documentation once that it used the win key, but my search is broken for my documentation.... can anyone point me to a table?
<bcrockett> jontec: Google ASCII
<bcrockett> Use the ALT key, not the Windows key.
<jontec> but does the win key have the same function as the alt key would on windows?
<intelikey> jontec http://tldp.org would be a good way to search the docs.
<intelikey> !mediakeys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<bcrockett> johtec: my mistake...
<intelikey> i think there is something on the wiki also....
<intelikey> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<intelikey> ok anything else before i leave ?
<intelikey> time's up.    good night, and God bless.
<italy> gah
<italy> i booted my liv cd and did "sudo -i; mount /dev/hdcXX /mnt ; chroot /mnt
<italy> then passwd -d root
<italy> i rebooted back and it still asks for a password
<jontec> there is nothing anywhere
<jontec> why is the wiki NEVER helpful. in all of my year (one year) of using it... it has never provided me with the information I need.
<Dr_willis> you did use /dev/hdcXX where XX is the proper ids for your hard drive? or dod you just mindlessly paste the stuff...
<crimsun> jontec: then help make it more useful instead of whining that it's unhelpful.
<Dr_willis> the windows key is different from the alt key. :)
<jontec> crimsun:well I have... so don't lecture me.
<crimsun> jontec: if I wanted to lecture, it'd be elsewhere.
<italy> it's working
<italy> i went to a different tty and i could login as root :|
<italy> so i ran passwd and changed it
<italy> god damn it
<italy> su still isn't working everywhere
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> try su -
<Dr_willis> and sudo is diffent from 'su'
<italy> i mean like
<italy> i can't open add/remove programs
<italy> when it asks for the password it fails
<italy> but when i run su from the terminal
<italy> i can get into it
<Dr_willis> that is using SUDO, not su
<italy> what is
<Dr_willis> you need to check yoru sudoers list, and what users have admin/sudo priviliges
<italy> add/remove?
<Dr_willis> SUDO is different, it uses the users password. not roots
<Dr_willis> su uses the root users password
<Dr_willis> sudo is a way to allow speficic users to do specific 'root' tasks. , su changes the user to another user.
<italy> uhh
<italy> i'm looking at my sudo list
<italy> # User privilege specification
<italy> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Dr_willis> notice the .........
<Dr_willis> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<Dr_willis> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Dr_willis> any users in the admin group can do the sudo stuff.
<unix_infidel> intelligent design :P
<italy> oh
<italy> I took my italy account of out of 'admin' group
<Dr_willis> grep  admin /etc/group
<Dr_willis> admin:x:114:willis
<Dr_willis> NOW you are thinking... :)
<italy> # User privilege specification
<italy> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<italy> damn it
<italy> lpadmin:x:109:italy
<italy> admin:x:113:
<Dr_willis> i forget how to put a user in the admin group. :)
<italy> i think i know what to add :)
<Dr_willis> theres a comand to do it..
<unix_infidel> hmm, i'm curious, is it possible to run kdesu as a user that's not in an admin group?
<italy> can't I just edit it myself?
<Dr_willis> ya could.. but  its proberly best to use the command. heh heh
<italy> admin:x:113:italy ?
<italy> what's the command
<italy> I could login as root
<italy> go to the User option thing
<italy> unless I can't login as root in kdm
<Dr_willis> sudo addgroup peggy admin
<Dr_willis> added user peggy to the admin group for me. :)
<Dr_willis> admin:x:114:willis,peggy
<italy> worked
<italy> thx
<Dr_willis> just use 'startx' as root from the console to get to a X running as root (which is a bad idea)
<Dr_willis> theres some way to let every user  run sudo.,. but thats a bad idea also. heh
<Dr_willis> theres a way to set it where they dont have to type in their password again also.. but thats also a bad idea. :)
<crimsun> depends what you allow those users to 'sudo'
<Dr_willis> some disrtos do it that way
<Dr_willis> so it all boils down to 'how paranoid do you want to be'
<crimsun> if they can only 'sudo' /bin/lsb_release, it's not as frightening
<Dr_willis> sudo bash
<Dr_willis> :)
<italy> is there any way to add universal package lists in Adept
<crimsun> root shells are always frightening
<italy> universe even
<unix_infidel> i always make sure i've downed atleast 2 cups of coffee when that # pops up.
<unix_infidel> when \> shows up, i know i'm screwed either way....
<italy> first time i used linux, i ran rm -rf /* within 5 mins of installing
<unix_infidel> that's what happens when you hang out in undernet
<jontec> !compiz
<italy> fucker told me to do it
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<italy> lost my ipod
<kmte> sd
<Dr_willis> this is when it pays to learn the fundamentals.
<italy> I don't do my own research because i'm a stupid human
<Dr_willis> universe is easially added to the  apt/sources.list
<italy> i see
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<italy> ubuntu's manager thing had a place where you could add it :)
<Dr_willis> all it does there is add  them to that file
<Dr_willis> synaptic can be installed easially enough
<italy> I don't like appending things by hand
<Dr_willis> if you like it.
<Dr_willis> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> Adept also has a place where you could add it
<Dr_willis> adding universe is just uncommenting a few lines.
<italy> I just want VLC for christ sake
<Dr_willis> that 'add/remove programs' varient of adept has check box's that do the same thing
<Dr_willis> fire it up.. chgeck the box's, search for vlc install...
<italy> I ain't seeing no god damn check boxes
<Dr_willis> look in the menus.. add/remove programs.. THAT is a 'variant' of adept.
<Dr_willis> the K menu that is. :)
<master_> hello
<Jucato> !universe | italy
<ubotu> italy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> Dr_willis: the checkboxes in Add/Remove doesn't enable universe/multiverse. it just shows them. they have to be enabled through Adept Manager
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  you sure? i though ive done it that way befor.. but that may of been under dapper.
<italy> why
<italy> sudo is broke again
<Dr_willis> actually I thought the thing asked to enable them the first time.
<Dr_willis> but i got my sources.list so  tweaked.. i forget what is the defaults.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: yes I'm sure. because I have universe/multiverse enabled, and the checkboxes are still unchecked everytime I start up Add/Remove Programs
<italy> lpadmin:x:109:italy
<italy> admin:x:113:
<italy> what is this joke
<Jucato> Dr_willis: maybe you're talking about the dapper-commercial repos
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  that may be it.
<unix_infidel> !dapper-commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper-commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> !commercial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commercial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> !what do you know
<jontec> lol.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what do you know - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> !
<jontec> bye guys.
<italy> weird
<italy> sudo suddenly stopped working
<italy> oh
<italy> sudo works when i use my italy password now for some reason :\
<Jucato> sudo always asks for your own password
<italy> i thought it only worked for your su account?
<Dr_willis> su and sudo are differnt..
<Jucato> there is no su/root account enabled by default
<Dr_willis> su -              wants root password..
<Dr_willis> sudo wants your users password
<italy> i'm just not going to worry about it
<Dr_willis> and what Jucato  said is correct.. there is no default root password.. direct logging in as root is disabled.
<Dr_willis> 'learn' about it.. dont worry about it. :)
<italy> I only enjoying knowing about things. I don't like understanding them.
<Jucato> italy: just keep in mind that sudo/kdesu will always ask for your password. period. nothing more, nothing less... unless of course you do something naughty and enable root
* Dr_willis is always naughty...
<Dr_willis> :)
<digivore> how do i find out what driver my wireless usb nic is using?
<italy> nvidia makes driver installation simple
<Dr_willis> hmmm...
<Acker> cowabunga
<Dr_willis> testing out some live cd's
<Dr_willis> this one for some reason hangs on this machine with the 'usb' device detection. perhaps its not liking my extra usb pci controller card
<Dr_willis> night all.
<blekos> helloo guys
<blekos> i have big problem
<blekos> my screen size (not resolution) has changed
<blekos> as a result i have a black gap on the left and the right of my screen
<blekos> tried to changed resolution to lower one 800x600 but no luck...
<sirmis> hi
<smoenux> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sirmis> i have problems when installing xgl and compiz on kubuntu amd 64
<sirmis> i found this when googled around HowTo: Xgl + Compiz on AMD64 (Easy / Packages)
<sirmis> theresm this cind of section ... Step 5 is editing configuration files and making a script to start xgl / compiz. Here we tell the system to use Xgl / Compiz.
<Kvek> Hello and good evening
<sirmis> how do i do that in kde
<Kvek> i need some help installing Ubuntu
<sirmis> +can
<sirmis> Kvek: maby i can help ... :)
<Kvek> well i've been tring to install Ubuntu on my laptop that has win 98 and at some point in the installation the laptop freezes
<italy> wtf
<sirmis> Kvek: have u tried install in text mode
<italy> I installed libxine-extracodecs
<italy> but it says MP3 support is not available still
<Kvek> do you mind helping me through it sirmis?
<Kvek> all i need to do is get my laptop
<italy> god damn thing was running multiple instances
<sirmis> Kvek: just a moment .. i need to restart X
<happybob123> Hey, Kubuntu is compatible with Windows ME right? :)
<happybob123> </friends paid me money to come in here and ask that>
<Kvek> Hey how do i install ubuntu in text mode?
<Donovaan> Hello?
<Kvek> Hi Donovaan
<Donovaan> Where do I get a list of the channels and such, comrade?
<Donovaan> Does anyone know?
<Jucato> Donovaan: which ones? all channels in freenode or all ubuntu channels in freenode?
<Donovaan> All channels.
<labkom> solo
<Jucato> Donovaan: either go to Window -> Channel list or press F5 or type in /list. take note that you might experience some lag or might even be disconnected
<DonovaanOkay> Many hanks.
<DonovaanOkay> *thanks
<Kvek> how do i install ubuntu in text mode?
<enix> .
<rerere> need help: i installed gnome-desktop on kubuntu i log of and can't log on gnome desktop any idea?
<nyt> :D
<rerere> kde is still default but i can't get on to gnome
<Jucato> rerere: you have to choose GNOME from the session menu in the login screen
<rerere> there is no gnome thats the problem
<rerere> kde default and fail save thats all
<Jucato> rerere: probably the installation of gnome-desktop wasn't completed?
<rerere> so do apt-get again?
<Jucato> yes. um... what did you install btw? gnome-desktop or ubuntu-desktop?
<rerere> gnome Jucato
<Jucato> ah, gnome-desktop-environment?
<Jucato> try apt-get installing it again, some things might have been left out
<rerere> yes 3 new packages will be istalled that should work
<rerere> one is gnome session
<tenchi> Hi all!
<italy> the fountain starts tomorrow :)
<tenchi> My problem is: I have Edgy Kubuntu 6.10 installed with all updates and the latest nvidia drivers from nivida.com. When I turn on the computer, X does not start and only reset helps. Upon reset X works flawlessly with 3D. Why?
<tenchi> An whatevere is this huge amount of updates in adept today?
<edgy> Hi, This is my first time using OOo impress and I was impressed on how many times it crash ;) is this well-known or is it a problem in my kubuntu system?
<edgy> If I just pressed Enter to make a new bullet and them backspace to remove it it would crash Impress
<kraut> moin
<battousaix19> your OOo may be a corrupt instal
<battousaix19> as to date, i dont think OOo has EVER crashed on me;)
<Cayenne> anyone online?
<Cayenne> Need help with my Kubuntu :D
<jaaroo> hello there. I must be dumb or something. I've set dark background and am not able to set font color for panels (which is translucent). How is it possible?
<Cayenne> Well, anyway... When im putting in the CD in my Laptop it comes up the meny what you whant to do, after that when i try to take 1, Start and Install it's start to load after that the computer is frezzing
<grothesk> Hello!
<grothesk> I just saw a kde 3.5.5a release on the kubuntu servers. When will it be available via apt?
<crazy_bus> Can anyone help me.  I wan't doing anything major on my computer.  But for some reason Amarok crashed and wouldn't load again.  So I restarted my computer.  However now my computer loads kubuntu.  But as soon as kde starts it comes up with a dialog box saying "kdeitit failed to load. please check installation".  And if you  click ok on that the screen goes black and nothing further happens
<italy> http://youtube.com/watch?v=TjxABMgHMb4
<italy> sweet
<metres> Hi all, do I have to reinstall all to get from dapper to edgy ?
<metres> or a kernel recompilation is possible ?
<defrysk> metres, backup and fresh install is best
<defrysk> !upgrade | metres
<ubotu> metres: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<defrysk> !backup | metres
<ubotu> metres: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<metres> thanks guys :-)
<Jucato> hm... I can't get to tty in vmware (Kubuntu Edgy...)
<cox377> does anyone know any windows admin password recovering linux os's?
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: im only 40% updated now I just gave up :(
<tibbar> gnomefreak:  im only 40% updated now I just gave up :(
<happycow-> greetings all :)
<crazy_bus> Can anyone help me?  My computer was working fine until I restarted it, and now when KDE starts.  It says kdeinit failed to load.  And if you click ok on it, the screen goes black and nothing further happens.
<happycow-> so quiet.. I guess the N.A.'s are sleeping ^
<happycow-> But this Ubuntu (Kubuntu) distro is great. I finally managed to get sudo working (wow!), after completely screwing everything up the last three times. I've setup mounts for my NTFS drives and installed codecs for my porn
<happycow-> Maybe I'll even get used to using the OS ..
<happycow-> I think maybe my worst enemy in Linux is the choices.. choices I didn't get with Windows..
<defrysk> s/enemy/friend
<defrysk> s/worst/best
<cox377> does anyone know the apt-get command for install kb3?
<happycow-> agreed .. it's just hard getting used to. You know :)
<apokryphos> cox377: use adept, Kubuntu's graphical package manager
<defrysk> cox377, sudo apt-get install k3b
<defrysk> cox377, sudo apt-get install <package>
<cox377> defrysk: thats odd, thats the command i ran and it said it couldnt find it, just ran it again  and it worked
<cox377> : )
<happycow-> ^^
<defrysk> cox377, probably a typo ;)
<happycow-> I have fat thumbs too
<defrysk> that would make it a thumbo
<happycow-> :D
<happycow-> now.. next thing I need to install is Eclipse. Anyone have some experience with that, and know what I should install and such ? (I have added Multiverse and Universe)
<defrysk> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<happycow-> ta!
<happycow-> ubotu: this wouldn't but accident install the JRE also, would it ? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about this wouldn't but accident install the JRE also, would it ? :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<happycow-> by*
<defrysk> happycow-, ubutu = a bot
<defrysk> !ubotu
<happycow-> I noticed!! :p
<defrysk> !info sunjava
<ubotu> Package sunjava does not exist in any distro I know
<defrysk> !info jre
<ubotu> Package jre does not exist in any distro I know
<crimsun> !info sun-java5
<defrysk> !java
<ubotu> Package sun-java5 does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<happycow-> keep going.. you're doing great!
<defrysk> lol crimsun
<happycow-> crimsun, and if I been the 6.0 beta?
<happycow-> need*
<defrysk> !info sun-java5-jre
<ubotu> sun-java5-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7279 kB, installed size 16132 kB
<crimsun> happycow-: you're out of luck for now
<crimsun> happycow-: you'll just have to use java-package
<crimsun> I was lazy and just untarred the whole jdk in /usr/local/
<happycow-> :D
<defrysk> jre6 hmmm gonna try that
<happycow-> keep me posted :)
<defrysk> java-package does not yet support it.
<happycow-> apparently my genious instructors feel that using a Beta-package is good for teaching people how to programme. Obviously I feel it's.. hmm.. not quite thought through.
<crimsun> defrysk: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=322843
<crimsun> see the last patch, which enables 1.6 beta 2
<defrysk> crimsun, thanks
<ubuntu_> join #kde
<crazy_bus> Please can anyone help me.  I rebooted my computer and now KDE won't load.  It comes up with an error saying kdeinit failed to load.
<crazy_bus> And if you type startkde in recovery mode it comes up with this; Warning: connect() failed: no such file or directory.
<crazy_bus> Error: Can't contact kdeinit
<cox3777> Hello all, windows has locked me out by rejecting my password so i need to get the data from the c drive, just put ubuntu live in there, it sees the drive but says it's unable to mount the drive, does anyone know why this would be?
<zorglu_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cox3777> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<cox3777> what a morning
<T3hWiz0rd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cox3777> well, i just need to access the drive, ftp the files and then format
<T3hWiz0rd> i am adding my computer to a smb domain
<cox3777> i did used to have a live mephis disk that was great for it but for the life of me i dont know whats happened to it and 0 cd-rs
<T3hWiz0rd> anything in specific i need to do? like do i need a local user created on the machine for the domain login?
<signal> hi all, i'm new of kubuntu and i'd like to know where adept apt store the "source" of the downloaded packages..
<zorglu_> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<T3hWiz0rd> and also, how can I restart the samba service on kubuntu?
<zorglu_> signal: in /etc/apt/sources.list
<signal> mm i think i was not clear, when i install a package, adept download the binary and store it in somewhere in my computer, adept remove the binary after installation or do I have to remove it manually?
<zorglu_> the binary = the .deb ?
<Jucato> signal: the .deb are downloaded in /var/cache/apt/archive/. I think it cleans that directory automatically after a certain amount of days
<signal> zorglu_: yes (i think)
<Jucato> but you can manually clean the archive with "sudo apt-get clean"
<signal> ok thank you all
<zorglu_> apt-get clean <- it would clean it for sure :)
<zorglu_> ooppsaa the time to check the doc Jucato did it :)
<Jucato> :)
<cox3777> i ran the script as shown within ! ntfs
<cox3777> under live cd, after running it wouldnt do anything when i clicked on the drives
<vyoman> where can find a description of todays updates, i am fed-up applying updates without change description
<cox3777> anyone got any ideas?
<zorglu_> vyoman: if you find them, tell me :) i would be deeply interested too
<vyoman> i know that the ubuntu folks have them in syn... - however i am not asking for adept fix just a pointer to a summary web page, someone must know, its out there!
<zorglu_> in syn = ?
<T3hWiz0rd> !swat
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubuntu_> hi ppl
<T3hWiz0rd> *sighs*
<T3hWiz0rd> swat wont work for me
<vyoman> zorgulu - is it called synaptic the ubuntu update manager
<vyoman> not sure how it is spelled, sory about that
<zorglu_> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<zorglu_> that's it :)
<zorglu_> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zorglu_> this one is cool too :)
<cox3777> is the command to edit the sources file in ubuntu this: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<vyoman> yes but as a KDE user i am not that keen, to let GNOME application creep into my desktop (no offence gnomers!) :)
<zorglu_> cox3777: "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<cox377> zorglu_: is that for ubuntu or kubuntu?
<zorglu_> kubuntu cox377
<cox377> what about ubuntu, sorry i know this isnt ubuntu forums
<zorglu_> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<zorglu_> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<zorglu_> cox377: "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<scheuri> cox377: ubuntu has its own channel here: #ubuntu
<cox377> damn this is pissing me off
<cox377> I'm trying to recover my winxp password thats just decided that the password i'm entering is not right,
<cox377> i found this linux os called "austrumi" that, on boot: "nt_pass" is supposed to load a script that allows u to edit xp psaswords
<cox377> but it just says it cant find it on kernal or something of sorts
<cox377> lol.. kicked the power button with my foot, doh
<crimsun> heh.
<pvandewyngaerde> i keep getting this error in my logs
<pvandewyngaerde> Nov 22 10:28:39 pieter kernel: [17184923.284000]  floppy0: disk absent or changed during operation
<pvandewyngaerde> Nov 22 10:28:39 pieter kernel: [17184923.284000]  end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<rerere> what
<rerere> what packages are includet in the kubuntu dvd anyone has a link?
<cox377> whats the command for finding the ip address of the local machine?
<icheyne> cox377, I think it's ifconfig
<cox377> icheyne: ahh yeh
<cox377> cheers
<icheyne> cox377, pleasure
<Kabal> Guys, how come Xorg is eating up 25% CPU usage, even when system is idle.. (?)
<avvie> hi
<icheyne> cox377, I forgot to tell you about apropos - it's a great way of finding commands. Checkout "man apropos".
<cox377> icheyne: nice one
<crazy_bus> Can anyone please help me.  For some reason amarok crashed on my.  And when I restarted to get it working again kde wouldnt load anymore.  Instead coming up with an error called kdeinit cannot load please check installation.  Also when I boot into recovery mode and type startkde the following error occurs; http://rafb.net/paste/results/1riww645.html
<icheyne> crazy_bus, try asking on the kde channels - sorry I can't be more help
<crazy_bus> I have already asked on #kde.  But I still havent been able to fix my problem
<hirs> hi
<hirs> I have a problem with fonts in some apps, I get no spaces in kopete conversation dialogs, what I say in conversation has, though
<hirs> In amarok, I get ... instead of the song name, artist or album
<hirs> but not always, only if the text has spaces on it, otherwise is shown right
<hirs> I use the same font as other apps.. :(
<tobias_> Everybody ready for buy nothing day on saaaturday?!!! :D
<tobias_> Im gonna make a gigantic ubuntu banner I think, "give ubuntu, not crap!"
<crazy_bus> when I try to load a kde program it comes up with this; error while loading shared libraries: libkdeui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: Input/output error does anyone know how to reinstall or fix libkdeui.so.4?
<cox377> there are a few icons that i really like from thye ubuntu OS, i would like to use them with kubuntu, is it possible to download a ubuntu icon pack or something so i can use the ones i want, i;ve done a lot of googling without sucess.
<Jucato> cox377: the orange Ubuntu Human icons are available in kde-look.org
<wasp_ems> hello anyone know how to check the md5 of a dvd?
<Jucato> !md5sum | wasp_ems
<ubotu> wasp_ems: To verify the authenticity of a downloaded ISO image.  Command:  md5sum /path/to/file.iso Windows users: http://slavasoft.com and grab Fsum 2.51 or also check: http://www.nullriver.com/index/products/winmd5sum
<wasp_ems> thanx
<cox377> Jucato: nice one, cheers
<rag> hi *, how to add or modify entries for katapult?
<tibbar> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ustaadmin> hey
<ustaadmin> i got trouble with kdm and login.access (/etc/security/access.conf) and kdm, kdm ignores the group setting i put in there and allows all users to login
<ustaadmin> how can i solve this?
<Bubba_Gump> what does shade do?
<wasp_ems> Jucato, mdsum does not seem to exist on my system
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: rolls up the window so that you will only see the title bar
<Bubba_Gump> heh, i thought it did :D
<Bubba_Gump> good for small windows i guess
<Jucato> good for any window that's not maximized :)
<Jucato> wasp_ems: something like "md5sum image_file.iso"
<Jucato> it's installed by default on any ubuntu system
<ustaadmin> i guess access.conf is just for terminal/console, where can i set this for kdm?
<wasp_ems> ok found it thanx
<wasp_ems> Jucato, i run it but nothing is happenig
<wasp_ems> Jucato, ok worked
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<mneisen> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi mneisen, what's up today ?
<mneisen> I am looking for a recent backport of subversion. Any guess?
<BluesKaj> oooh,,sorry subversion?
<BluesKaj> not familiar with that
<mneisen> subversion is a modern replacement for cvs - revision control for source code and the like.
<[GuS] > bonjour...
<mneisen> welcome
<twosouls82> hello :)
<BluesKaj> hi [GuS] 
<BluesKaj> hi twosouls82
<[GuS] > Hi BluesKaj  :)
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: you social you :)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<BluesKaj> my google earth is having refresh probs ...the earth part of the GUI keeps losing it's pic and refreshing 3-4 times /sec ...it will track ti  destination but the constant flipping off and on is very annoying ...any ideas ?
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: OpenGL works as assumed in other apps?
<BluesKaj> yes, twosouls82...no other probs , just google earth
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: have you done anyting that might have caused this, since the last successfull run (if any)?
<ubuntu__> what means the GRUB error 17?
<BluesKaj> yeah, twosouls82, i upgraded to Edgy :) ...earth worked ok in dapper
<tibbar> LeeJunFan: you still there?
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: after the upgreade mine worked fine, but I saw google earth passing bt from 310vn and so I have a edgy version of it installed.. can hardly be another binary version though
<tibbar> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: any stdout when you run it?
<BluesKaj> stdout ?
<twosouls82> ubuntu__: I think this means the drive is invisible to GRUB (http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802)
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: console output
<saturn_>     -?
<BluesKaj> I don't launch it from the console
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<twosouls82> saturn_: english please :)
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: so you know Russia? :{
<twosouls82> :P
<twosouls82> I meant
<albert> what have i do for know what's my gnome version?
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: launch it from the console
<BluesKaj> NOPE, just recognize the alphabet :)
<twosouls82> see if it turn up anything :)
<albert> anybody can tell me how i do for know muy version of gnome?
<ubuntu__> !ru | saturn_
<ubotu> saturn_:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<saturn_> I' m living there. Please don't speek so quick I'm translating.
<BluesKaj> what's the run command for consol?
<twosouls82> saturn_: still, rules are rules.. only English in here
<albert> BluesKaj: yes
<twosouls82> or pm :)
<saturn_> bye
<BluesKaj> twosouls82, I never run stuff from the console ... i don't know what command to use
<mackay> alguem que fale portugues por aqui ?
<BluesKaj> I use the console for installing and updating mostly
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: heh.. I didn't think that was possible on Linux :) Alt+F2 -> konsole <enter> -> google-earth <enter>
<twosouls82> watch the output of the console, BluesKaj, usefull for troubleshouting
<BluesKaj> what's the command to launch it in the console ... twosouls82...I know how to open and use console ..I just don't know what the launch or run command is !
<visik7> why mdnsd isn't present in edgy while it is on dapper ?
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: Alt+F2 (opens up 'run command' -> type 'konsole' press <enter> (which launches Konsole) -> type 'google-earth' followed by <enter>
<BluesKaj> what's the command to launch it in the console ... twosouls82...I know how to open and use console ..I just don't know what the launch or run command is !
<BluesKaj> READ!
<twosouls82> like I said twice :).. type 'google-earth' followed by <enter>
<eitch0000> anyone use kpowersave?
<eitch0000> I've got a little problem
<BluesKaj> it doesn't work twosouls82
<eitch0000> I installed it, and didn't reboot, then started the app. CPU Scaling worked like a charm, now I rebooted and now cpu scaling isn't even in the menu anymore. Does it have anything to do with the fact, that installing kpowersave removed apmd and powernowd?
<BluesKaj> google-earth: command not found
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: googleearth ?
<twosouls82> I have both here :)
<BluesKaj> googleearth: command not found
<SF1> hi i am on the live cd atm just wondering how is a good way to partiosn my 250gb i just got
<SF1> BluesKaj: try ./googleearth
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: I wonder how that is possible; try 'dpkg -L google-earth'
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: what does that return? no pasting in here please :)
<twosouls82> unless it is an short notice
<BluesKaj> ./googleearth: No such file or directory\
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: did you install it from the .deb?
<SF1> BluesKaj: how did you install google earth
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: sudo aptitude search google | grep ^i
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: if not if you giv eme a few minutes ill post the .deb
<twosouls82> that tells us how it was installed
<twosouls82> gnomefreak: I'd rather give him/her the addition for his/her sources.list :)
<gnomefreak> twosouls82: its not as safe that way since its a 3rd party repo but feel free. i have alot fo debs i have to get around to posting
<tibbar> gnomefreak: I updated to 30%, then I gave up and formated installed edgy from cd and bought me a 7600gt, I like nvida alot more than ati
* gnomefreak loves nvidia
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: for easyness, just use 'ls /usr/bin/google*' to be able too tell the name of the command
<SF1> gnomefreak: what is a good way of partisoning my hdd? it 250gb i just got it, (went to the shop with tibbar)
<twosouls82> and whether it exists or not
<gnomefreak> SF1: good way? is anything on it already and what?
<SF1> gnomefreak: nothing but if i want to reinstall kubuntu then i don't want to loose my files without backing up
<SF1> gnomefreak: 200gb for /home,,,, i don't know how much i should give for what and how to format/mount it like that
<gnomefreak> SF1: the default way that kubuntu formats it is fine unless you are going to put windows on it than install windows first and use parted (the installer) to install kubuntu and i have ubuntu on a 40 gig and have plenty of space
<danny500> hey, how do I change the permissions on certaint folders in ubuntu that are under the root protection? I want to erase firefox 1.5 files and peplace them with firefox 2 files.
<MidMark> someone has Edgy packages for digikam 0.9rc1?
<SF1> gnomefreak: can i like give root 40gb and swap 3gb and home the rest?
<gnomefreak> SF1: yes if you like
<danny500> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> danny500: chmod will change file permissions
<danny500> weres that?
<SF1> gnomefreak: i'll try something like that...
<gnomefreak> danny500: in terminal type man chmod    or chmod --help whatever one is easier for you to understand
<mneisen> I am looking for a recent backport of subversion. Any guess?
<danny500> ok thanx
<Lord_Alti> hi all
<chg87> hi Alti
<Lord_Alti> Hola, como estas? :D
<BluesKaj> mneisen, https://launchpad.net/products/edgy-backports/+bug/71058
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Lord_Alti> no hablo espaniol ^^
<SF1> gnomefreak: does swap have to be a primairy patision?
<BluesKaj> ok, then ...speak english ...I'm fine , how are you ? :)
<Lord_Alti> hehe fine 2
<cox377> my cd-rw seems to be playing silly buggers, is there a command to rest such a thing?
<Lord_Alti> btw learning spanish atm
<Lord_Alti> and just installed kubuntu
<Lord_Alti> looks nice
<mneisen> BluesKaj: thanks
<BluesKaj> silly buggers?
<cox377> BluesKaj: lol yeh
<gnomefreak> i think so but not sure
<gnomefreak> SF1: ^^^
<SF1> ok
<BluesKaj> twosouls82, i hate to admit it, but i used automatix to install google earth...I've since uninstalled both
<woodefec> hi
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: :) so you're ready to install the new one, if I got that right?
<twosouls82> hih woodefec :)
<BluesKaj> looking for a stable version of earth but from the search results i've found so far don't look good
<BluesKaj> yes twosouls82, I am
<woodefec> does the kubuntu installer give me an option to leave my old /home part. (fromm suse) untouched and make it my new home partition?
<BluesKaj> are there any deb pkgsof google earth out there
<BluesKaj> ?
<Lord_Alti> as far is a saw nope
<octan> hey all.. tell me if i have gotten this right.. 192.168.0.0/24 is like 192.168.0.0 -> 192.168.0.255 and 192.168.0.0/8 is like 192.168.0.0 -> 192.255.255.255 ?
<woodefec> so i would have everything set from start
<Lord_Alti> i think so
<ubuntu__> !ip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<woodefec> i need to migrate from the M$ contaminated system
<Lord_Alti> never saw any option to do so
<SF1> woodefec, i am in the livecd atm i dont think you have to
<Lord_Alti> have 2 restart
<woodefec> SF1 : i dont have to what?
<SF1> woodefec, not sure just when in live cd have not tried
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: pm ;)
<woodefec> SF1 : i want to install it on hdd
<woodefec> and leave my old /home/foo-user
<woodefec> dir
<woodefec> with all me data & settings!
<SF1> woodefec, i want to do that too
<woodefec> and?
<crube> Is there is there any place where I could find more of icon sets, styles, decorations and all of that stuff?
<woodefec> no answers?
<woodefec> lets ask on #ubuntu
<SF1> woodefec, k
<rhodri> kde-look.org
<gnomefreak> crube: kde-look.org
<gnomefreak> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<murchadh> BluesKaj: 4.0.1693 beta Google Earth is running for me on 6.06 and 6.10. Can't remember where I got it though! (Just joined the channel, so I've just seen your most recent posts)
<crube> gnomefreak: thanks :P
<icheyne> woodefec, why don't you just backup your home partition and copy it over to the new install?
<alti> back in action :D
* gnomefreak will have .dbes posted for that and other things on a temp site until i can fix my password issue on my "good" link
<murchadh> woodefec: I'v re-installed Kubuntu and just created a user with the same name as my existing user, and hey presto, new install old settings. e-mails, etc. all intact. Backup all data and go for it!
<woodefec> murchadh : ok
<woodefec> goodbye suse!
<woodefec> ;P
<rhodri> hi, i'm having problem with xgl when watching videos and dpms is causing the screen to blank and i can't turn it off.  does anyone know a fix/workaround?  or maybe is there any way i can "fake" some mouse or keyboard events to stop this happening?  thanks.
<pinchartl> hi
<Bubba_Gump> rhodri: have you played the videos in kaffeine? i think that has a built in keyboard faker
<woodefec> thx, cu
<pinchartl> is there a KUbuntu server edition, like there is a Ubuntu server edition ?
<murchadh> woodefec: Does SuSE use dpkg? If so do a sudo dpkg -l >> ~/applist, this will create a list of installed apps. Handy when you're trying to remember all the little apps you had installed. Will lessen the chances of X start-up errors when looking for software referenced in your existing home directory.
<Chousuke> pinchartl: I think they're the same thing
<rhodri> Bubba_Gump: yes i use kaffiene, do i need to turn the option on?  i'll look into it now, thanks
<Chousuke> pinchartl: as the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is mostly in the GUI and desktop features.
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: how do i set the rest of my space to /home and how do i make extended patition swap?
<cox377> whats the driver support like for Dial up PCI modems?
<visik7> how can I get zeroconf:/ discover other peers ? avahi-daemon got it but zeroconf:/ doesn't
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: use qtparted or parted ot gparted ;)
<pinchartl> Chousuke: I'd like to be able to remotely log on the server (using vnc for instance), and I prefer KDE over Gnome. can I install KDE in Ubuntu ? is KDE well supported in Ubuntu, or is it a second class citizen ? Is it just a matter of configuring apt to get the KDE packages in the KUbuntu repositories ?
<kamil_> SJOIN
<Chousuke> pinchartl: The repositories are the same as far as I know. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: can i install it in the livecd
<Chousuke> pinchartl: or if you don't want it all, just install kde packages manually
<pinchartl> Chousuke: so there's basically no difference between ubuntu and kubuntu, except the install CDs ?
<Chousuke> yeah, and default configuration (KDE vs. Gnome)
<gnomefreak> live cd i think has parted already but yes you should beable to. i dont use livecd often i only use it to test things
<pinchartl> Chousuke: thanks a lot for your help
<Chousuke> You're welcome.
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: nwm i dont
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: have to its already installed on livecd...
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: this qtparted looks esactly the same as the installer's program the prob is i don't know how to mount the stuff correctly or do i have to do that after it installed?
<gnomefreak> ScarFreewill: not sure if you can mount them on livecd i dont see why not though
<ScarFreewill> gnomefreak: not like mount to use them mount so that kubutu uses the 200gb for home and the 25gb for root and use the 1gb swap alltought i don't think swap needs to bemounted...
<ScarFreewill> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ScarFreewill> !bot i don't use gnome this is #kbuntu
<ScarFreewill> http://img369.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot2gh6.png can any one help me
<Jucato> ScarFreewill: that would be System Settings -> Advanced -> Disks & Filesystems in Kubuntu
<ScarFreewill> Jucato, can you help me?
<Jucato> not really. I'm not good with partitioning either... I was just pointing out the equivalent Kubuntu app for mounting graphically
<icheyne> murchadh, nice tip - I've saved it!
<ScarFreewill> Jucato, yeah i knew that i was just a bit fustrated...
<ScarFreewill> Jucato, do you mind looking at the pic....
<Jucato> ok
<Jucato> ScarFreewill: what are you trying to do? (came in late)
<ScarFreewill> Jucato, you saw how i partitioned my hdd.. now i want /home to be 200gb / to be 23gb and swap looks fine..
<Jucato> hm.. you don't have a / partition
<ScarFreewill> Jucato: root
<Jucato>  /root is not the same as /
<SillyZ> gmorning
<Jucato>  /root is the root user's home directory, equivalent to /home/user for normal users
<Jucato>  / is the root (parent) directory
<ScarFreewill> Jucato: i know but i call / the root dir
<SillyZ> Im preparing to setup a new machine Dell E-1705 with KUbuntu, would someone have some time to point out anything I may need to know in advance on setting up on this particular machine?
<ScarFreewill> Jucato: yeah...
<Jucato> so that's just a label?
<Jucato> anyway, what problems are you having?
<ScarFreewill> Jucato: do i set where its gona get mounted where i set the label?
<Jucato> um.. afaik, no
<Jucato> mount points are created during installation or through fstab. QtParted knows nothing about mount points afaik
<SillyZ> can always do a chroot /bin/bash /path/to/some/dir and that will become the new 'root' dir just to confuse things further
<SillyZ> the chroot was common practice on setting up and compiling gentoo
<TheGateKeeper> ScarFreewill: next form in the wizard will be where you tell it to mount the various partitions
<ScarFreewill> TheGateKeeper: oms thanks allot for telling me that!!!
<ScarFreewill> TheGateKeeper: oms rofl1!!!1!1!!1
<ScarFreewill> i can't belive how lame that was i waited about 2 hours just to know that if i clicked next then i go on... anyway cya
<davidm> hello, I'm running edgy 6.10 and I made the mistake of apt-get install k3d. The package seems broken and I can't get it installed or removed even using dpkg --purge --force-all k3d. All suggestions appreciated
<ubuntu_> test
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu_: failed
<bthibault> anybody have the sources.list line for the non-free repository
<hastesaver> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<TheGateKeeper> bthibault: plf ?
<bthibault> hastesaver: thanks
<bthibault> TheGateKeeper: sorry, plf?
<TheGateKeeper> bthibault: ## PLF REPOSITORY (Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk.)  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<bthibault> TheGateKeeper: thanks , i was just looking for the flash plugin non free, not sure if its in plf or not
<Jucato> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<danny500> Jucato
<Jucato> danny500! :)
<danny500> I got a question for you
<TheGateKeeper> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<TheGateKeeper> bthibault: also ^^^
<bthibault> thanks
<h3sp4wn> or use gnash (build from svn) seems to work fine for the limited amount of flash sites I go to
<danny500> can I make Open Office Spread Sheet call phone numbers within a certaint column?
<Jucato> bthibault: take note, that Flash 9 is still beta, and Seveas' Flash 9 version is still beta 1 (latest is beta 2)
<danny500> like for call marketing purposes?
<Jucato> danny500: not that I'm aware of
<danny500> oh ok
<danny500> do you know of a Program that I can put a bunch of numbers into and have it call them one by one and give them an autoamted message?
<Jucato> hmm... nope. I'm not very familiary with telephony stuff
<danny500> oh, is any one reading this know anything about this stuff?
<h3sp4wn> If I did know how do that I wouldn't tell you (telemarketting is evil)
<danny500> how is it evil?
<Jucato> like spam
<h3sp4wn> Yep exactly like spam but more intrusive
<danny500> how else are companies going to get a hold of you?
<h3sp4wn> If I want to get hold of a company I will contact them
<danny500> write you?
<danny500> ok well I'm going some were else for help, cya
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> sensitive guy :)
<TheGateKeeper> danny500: if you telemarket me, you find yourself on my blacklist of companies I will NOT do buisness with
<TheGateKeeper> damn too late
<Jucato> hehe
<h3sp4wn> He would be better off on somewhere where they develop a spam mailing program - trivial to change one to make it dial a modem
<Jucato> well, like it or not, telemarketing puts food on someone's table... :)
<h3sp4wn> Automated calling devices like he wants to make are illegal (in England)
<TheGateKeeper> not if they phone me hehe
<Jucato> he's not from England :)
<h3sp4wn> Where is he from ?
<Jucato> somewhere in US. forgot :)
<h3sp4wn> Are phone autodialers legal in the US ?
<dusterl> how do i control which init script will be executed on startup?
<h3sp4wn> dusterl: update-rc.d
<dusterl> thanks
<h3sp4wn> dusterl: rcconf or sysv-rc-conf (are other alternatives)
<h3sp4wn> dusterl: If you want to see them all at once sysv-rc-conf is as good as any but for making one small change update-rc.d is as easy as anything
<davidm> h3sp4wn Yes autodialers are legal if you identify yourself at the beginning of the message and provide a contact number that you can call to be removed.
<davidm> h3sp4wn in the US that is
<billytwowilly> hi guys, is the new init stuff supposed to make booting take way longer?
<murchadh> Jucato: Crack, arms manufacture and child prostitution all put food on someones table! Doesn't mean they're not evil! !->
<Jucato> murchadh: yes, but compared to the ones you mentioned, it's not *that* evil
<Jucato> inconvenient and annoying? yes. Inherently evil? I doubt it. anyway, this is -offtopic...
<murchadh> Jucato: hehe!
<billytwowilly> ok, what's the name of the new init system in edgy so I can look for ways to fix the boot time?
<Jucato> upstart
<Jucato> !upstart | billytwowilly
<ubotu> billytwowilly: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> !sp
<ubotu> sp: James Clark's SGML parsing tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.4-1.2.1-47 (edgy), package size 158 kB, installed size 564 kB
<ubuntu> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<_nolte> Hi, I'm new, is there any KDE tool to configure and use pppoe like kppp ?
<Jucato> _nolte: nothing graphical, at least not installed by default. so you have to type "sudo pppoeconf" in Konsole
<_nolte> Jucato: i found pppoeconf and then did pon dsl-provider. perhaps i can find something in universe repos ?
<Jucato> !knet | _nolte
<ubotu> knet: The Knet is a frontend to pppd.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6beta1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1017 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<_nolte> Jucato: thanks, I'll try it.
<Jucato> _nolte: that's the only one I know
<casev01> hi
<casev01> what i need to install beagle in kubuntu?
<_nolte> Jucato: just installed knet.
<TheGateKeeper> Jucato: has edgy settled down now?
<Jucato> TheGateKeeper: it has always been "stable". as long as you don't upgrade from Dapper :)
<ZmAY> anybody here for help?
<TheGateKeeper> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tibbar> TheGateKeeper: If I try to ./conf. wine then it tells me "No OpenGL development headers were found" what do I need to install to make this work?
<ZmAY> kubuntu freezes during installation
<murchadh> Jucato: I'll second that. The upgrade is possible, but most people don't take the time to do it by the book. So the fresh install is the recomended option!
<tibbar> If I try to ./conf. wine then it tells me "No OpenGL development headers were found" what do I need to install to make this work?
<TheGateKeeper> murchadh: 'by the book' you mean fdoving's wiki howto article?
<ZmAY> any ideas what could be wrong?
<tibbar> gnomefreak:  If I try to ./conf. wine then it tells me "No OpenGL development headers were found" what do I need to install to make this work?
<TheGateKeeper> ZmAY: well have you tried the cd self test to make sure that it is ok?
<ZmAY> yes, it's original, i ordered it from their page
<TheGateKeeper> ZmAY: are you trying to put it on a hdd with a ntfs partitions taking the total hdd?
<ubuntu> ZmY:  maybe the CD is corrupt (chek the md5 sum)
<TheGateKeeper> ZmAY: is your hdd ok?
<ZmAY> not the total
<ZmAY> yep
<TheGateKeeper> even if it's 'an original' still needs checking
<ZmAY> it is checked
<ZmAY> i check the cd, and then i click on install kubuntu.. the progress bar shows but then nothing happens
<ZmAY> all the time 0%
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<ccc> is that new suse k-menu (kickoff?) released and available?
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: fixed it?
<BluesKaj> nope
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: have you got the lastest ati driver installed?
<BluesKaj> actaully I'm in windoes now ...unable to access kubuntu after entering those commands on that page i showed you
* twosouls82 looks in his history.. he can't seem to remember any harmfull commands
<BluesKaj> not yor commands twosouls82  ...the ones on that URL I posted in the PM
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: I know, I found that page you linked to in my history
<BluesKaj> I get a prompt like this : (initramfs) ...I tried to startx , but not found ..."target file doesn't have /sbin/init"
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: do you have a console messenger installed? so one could help you out without a running x?
<Jucato> irssi is installed by default on Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> i tried to get into irssi but 'not found"
<Jucato> O.o
<twosouls82> ;) Jacuto :)
<twosouls82> Jucato: sorry, for the miss-spelling
<Jucato> heh
<ZmAY> TheGateKepper: i misunderstood you before, i have 3 partitions, on all 3 there is NTFS.. "[16:48]  <TheGateKeeper> ZmAY: are you trying to put it on a hdd with a ntfs partitions taking the total hdd?"
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: you could check to see if irssi is installed and if not install it using aptitude
<twosouls82> like you did beofre
<BluesKaj> twosouls82, this is the prompt i get after trying to boot into kubuntu ..  (initramfs)
<BluesKaj> "target file doesn't have /sbin/init"
<twosouls82> hmmzz.. lemme confirm my guess by Googling, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok twosouls82
<ubuntu_> ! bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<murchadh> mount
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: what does 'aptitude search upstart | grep ^i' tell?
<twosouls82> not possible in that promt :\
<twosouls82> prompt*
<BluesKaj> twosouls82, i have no access to apt
<twosouls82> no I got that when I released enter :\
<twosouls82> my bad
<BluesKaj> I'm in windows
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: you are missing the upstart package which has /sbin/init in it
<twosouls82> I guess you might be missing more too
<twosouls82> how could that be caused, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> from the commands on that page URL that i posted earlier , the one with the frglx update etc
<BluesKaj> twosouls82,  from the commands on that page URL that i posted earlier , the one with the frglx update etc
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: while the dependicies where resolved to install xorg-driver-fglrx, any packages deinstalled?
<BluesKaj> it's my fault , twosouls82  ...i thought it would work
<BluesKaj> dunno twosouls82 , i rebooted
<BluesKaj> and got that prompt
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: shit can happen :) would be nice if we solved this, which is possible if you ask me
<BluesKaj> ok , twosouls82 ..let's try
<twosouls82> lemme Google some more first
<twosouls82> ;)
<ubuntu_> ! google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<twosouls82> :D
<twosouls82> aye ubuntu_^5
<BluesKaj> ok NP twosouls82 ... I have lots of time :)
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: this is not going to be easy, but I am getting somewhere. still lots of reading :P
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: btw, what happens when you boot in save mode?
<BluesKaj> same thing twosouls82
<ubuntu> can someone please help me get back into my linux box....
<brink> wow kUbuntu is so wicked easy install , I have tried suse 10,1 7 days fusking around, fed zod 6 4 days fusking around and KUbuntu works straight from the install ,,, Very impressed to the TEAM, Thank You
<mattjunx> is anyone here testing feisty? nobody's talking in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> everytime I try to login.....i put in my password and it looks like it is going then back to the login prompt i go
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: you can use the live cd to mount the file system, chroot to it, and recreate the initrd and reinstall the kernel.. but a tut for it would be nice
<mattjunx> if you're in a LiveCD, is it possible to chroot to your system on your harddrive to update packages?
<ubuntu> im using the live cd now
<twosouls82> I assume, something that logical, is possible :)
<h3sp4wn> mattjunx: mount --bind /proc and /dev and you will be fine
<twosouls82> still looking for a confirmation on Google though
<mattjunx> k
<mattjunx> gotta burn a livecd then so I can fix feisty :P
<BluesKaj> tut?
<twosouls82> orial
<twosouls82> :P
<ubuntu> can some one help me log back into my system?
<mattjunx> ubuntu: have you tried logging in via the console?
<mattjunx> ctrl+alt+f1
* sonja-ny Thinks she needs to break somethink , just so she can ask a Question, never had an install this easy, all working limewire bluetooth, usb printer, keyboard optical mouse everything works
<mattjunx> if you can't log in via there, then you have a major problem
<mattjunx> if you can log in via there, you probably have some corrupted software
<ubuntu> give me some steps?...also after i log into the system what do i need to do?
<mattjunx> alright
<mattjunx> when you get to the log in screen, press ctrl+alt+f1
<mattjunx> you'll have a textual log in prompt
<mattjunx> enter your username and your password
<mattjunx> (passwords don't show up as stars when you log in that way, so just type it in and hit enter anyways)
<ubuntu> ok
<twosouls82> BluesKaj:
<ubuntu> then what?
<twosouls82> lets try it
<mattjunx> if you log in successfully (you'll get a username@hostname:~$ prompt
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: pm?
<ubuntu> right
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You logged out?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> i am on the live cd now
<mattjunx> if that doesn't work, you've got some issues that might take a bit of work to fix
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: try pressing alt+ctrl=backspace
<DaSkreech> + backspace
<ubuntu> i was going to reinstall but it told me i had no root defined which i did
<DaSkreech> There is no password on the CD as far as I know ?
<mattjunx> DaSkreech: there isn't a password for the ubuntu user
<mattjunx> root is probably randomly generated
<mattjunx> I'll check since I'm gonna be booting in a livecd on my other computer in a couple minutes anyhow
<DaSkreech> It's not it's disabled
<mattjunx> how do you disable root?
<mattjunx> like, nologin sort of thing?
<mattjunx> because root still owns a lot of processes in a livecd...
<ubuntu> rafter i restart and login to the console what do i need to do?
<mattjunx> okay, I've got a question: what files do I need to copy from a LiveCD to get the ipw2200 firmware?
<mattjunx> ubuntu: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubuntu> and that will fix my system?
<mattjunx> maybe
<mattjunx> if you can't log in, I know a way that might work
<ubuntu> ok?
<ubuntu> i am already using 6.10?
<mattjunx> that updates the programs
<ubuntu> right i now
<mattjunx> well, I always use dist-upgrade just in case, but you could use upgrade
<ubuntu> it started this morning saying my disk was full......but i am along way from being full
<ubuntu> when i rebooted it wouldnt let me in
<mattjunx> if you still can't log in, reboot, hit escape when you see the "grub loading stage2" thing, and boot into the topmost "recovery mode" option
<mattjunx> when you get the "root@hostname:~#" prompt, run "passwd yourusername"
<sonja-ny> Can he not make a second user/password and set the string to (0) for the password ONE ?
<mattjunx> and you can change your password from there; it might be corrupted, who knows
<mattjunx> sonja-ny: I have no idea :/
<mattjunx> well, I'll be back soonish
<ubuntu> if i could add another user....i could send all my stuff over to it
<mattjunx> it'd probably be easier to fix your current profile
<sonja-ny> sorry mattjunx , my install is soo good I just sticking around to help out, I got no problems to fix poor poor me
<ubuntu> whats the commands to add a user?
<mattjunx> adduser
<sonja-ny> adduser
<sonja-ny> oops
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: you probably want to edit adduser.conf first
<mattjunx> you'll want to add yourself to a bunch of groups, though
<mattjunx> adduser username groupname
<Dr_willis> hmm.. even if the disk was full.. it still should of reserved like 5% for emergancyes..  odd.
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu: saves having to type in all the groups manually
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: What are you trying to do?
<mattjunx> h3sp4wn: now you tell me :P
<ubuntu> my system will not let me in
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Since when?
<mattjunx> h3sp4wn: uh, where do you set the default groups in adduser.conf?
<ubuntu> every time i login in it goes straight back to the login prompt
<ZmAY> does anyone know solution for this problem: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=6474.0
<ubuntu> little while ago
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: You logged in from console?
<sonja-ny> and ubuntu had a disk FULL
<ubuntu> not yet i am when i reboot?
<syntaxx> im having problem in tvtime sound im using pinnacle pctv pro.. images are fine is just that no sound/buzzz sound anyone here who can help me?
<DaSkreech> I mean you tried to login from the console and it logs in but logs you back out?
<mattjunx> ZmAY: try running memtest86, you might have some bad RAM (that's happened to me before)
<DaSkreech> Dink: Hey dink
<DaSkreech> Dink: I was being an idiot :)
<ubuntu> no i havent logged in from the console yet
<ZmAY> ok..
<mattjunx> does anyone here know uniq?
<ubuntu> what group should i be in?
<ubuntu> when i add the groupname?
<mattjunx> adm disk dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin fuse
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Can You mount the hard drive when in the CD?
<mattjunx> and your username as another group (your primary group)
<sonja-ny> ZmAY: you have the same settings as me I also have the amd 3200
<ZmAY> ram is good
<ubuntu> how would i do that?
<ZmAY> dont know what to do
<mattjunx> ZmAY: have you tested it overnight?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: mkdir drive
<sonja-ny> Zmay , did you ever check the first disk you downloaded to C if it was correct
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/hda1 drive
<DaSkreech> assuming that your Kubuntu is on hda1
<h3sp4wn> mattjunx: EXTRA_GROUPS="dialout cdrom floppy audio src video lp users uml-run"
<h3sp4wn> mattjunx: --add_extra_groups to adduser (or set ADD_EXTRA_GROUPS=1) then you don't need to
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda1 drive
<ubuntu> mount: mount point drive does not exist
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda2 drive
<ubuntu> mount: mount point drive does not exist
<ubuntu> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/hda3 drive
<ubuntu> mount: mount point drive does not exist
<ZmAY> my friend has this problem, my kubuntu works.. he's running winXP, and trying to install kubuntu on 1 partition, but after he click kubuntu-install, progress bar shows but stops at 0%
<mattjunx> adduser --add_extra_groups ?
<Hawkwind> !paste | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mattjunx> Hawkwind: wrong syntax apparently
<mattjunx> !help > Hawkwind
<ubuntu> well i didnt think it was that much
<mattjunx> I think
<Hawkwind> mattjunx: Excuse me ?
<ubuntu> or i would have used it
<mattjunx> ubuntu: more than one line and it pisses people off
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: you are getting a full drive error?
<ubuntu> sorry just ill
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: 2+ lines is too much
<mattjunx> Hawkwind: we all got the message
<ubuntu> ok
<DaSkreech>  ubuntu: You missed teh mkdir drive command
<Hawkwind> mattjunx: It was meant that way, it was addressed to ubuntu though if you look closely
<mattjunx> oh?
<Hawkwind> ubotu )-> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mattjunx> I thought you could use the > thing to redirect output
<Hawkwind> Like that
<h3sp4wn> No reason to spam the channel with it though
<mattjunx> it'd be nice if it /msg'd someone instead
<DaSkreech> Hey tackat
<h3sp4wn> mattjunx: agreed
<Hawkwind> mattjunx: It can, !paste > ubuntu would have done that
<Hawkwind> mattjunx: I did it in here for a reason, a very obvious reason
<mattjunx> alright, I'll be back soon, does anyone know what files I need to copy to get the ipw2200 firmware?
<tackat> Hi DaSkreech
<mattjunx> Hawkwind: oh, I get it, lawlzors
<ubuntu> it let me mount it
<DaSkreech> Whats ipw2200 ?
<ZmAY> sonya-ny: any other suggestions?
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Morning again :)
<ubuntu> drive 3 that is where my ext partition is
<PaulCarpenter> hey guys, does anyone here know about the fingerprint things that come with ibm laptops?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Ok when you ls on drive do you see the folders you expect?
<sonja-ny> Zmay, I am tyracing back all my steps on the install, I know mine hung for a while on 0% then it kinda jumped fast up .. I left it for n hour and went shoping for shoes, when i got back it was done, mine also Did hang BUT installed flawless
<ZmAY> in this case doesent move from 0%, it left it for 6h and nothing changed, still 0%
<sonja-ny> Zmay, sorry in this case I am also stuck, I normally use a live CD like  slax kill bill , for testing out pcs , before i use a HDD installer
<sonja-ny> Zmay did U use the 86 Kubuntu ?
<ZmAY> yes
<syntaxx> im having problem in tvtime sound im using pinnacle pctv pro.. images are fine is just that no sound/buzzz sound anyone here who can help me?
<sonja-ny> its the same specs as this pcs which is running just wicked, although with other linux flavours, They did tell me that my 400 Dram was to small , this one didnt
<Sharketor> hello
<DaSkreech> sonja-ny: Hi
<sonja-ny> DaSkreech: Hi Sir, just having a blast Kubuntu , I am going to marry it
<DaSkreech> Hey! I asked first!!
<sonja-ny> well then ,, YEs I do, but i got an Iron clad PRE nup ok ?
<DaSkreech> Hi Quinn_Storm
<Quinn_Storm> hi
<DaSkreech> sonja-ny: Man I was going for platinum but if you are ok with Iron
<mjunx> yeah, well, now I don't know what to do...
<sonja-ny> DaSkreech: iron is ok for me , i just dont want you marrying me for my money and my HOG's or my dodge trucks lol
<DaSkreech> Oh No worries about that :)
<sonja-ny> DaSkreech: my prenup has s3x four times a day in it, can you live with that ?????
<cdc> Hi
<DaSkreech> Sure as long as they are all within 30 minutes of each other :)
<cdc> Are there any problem with dhclient and ipw3945??
* sonja-ny does the math, 4 hours loving plus 30 minutes break times , times 4
<cdc> The wireless card seem to work properly when I set static IP
<cdc> But it cannot get IP from DHCP server
<DaSkreech> Man kubuntu is felling ignored during that :)
* Dr_willis thinks sonja-ny  got hrs and minets reversed...
<sonja-ny> cdc is this the only pc on the router ?
<cdc> no
* crube thinks sonja-ny's really busy
<sonja-ny> crube: I work from my home office , I got loads of time ...........................
<cdc> Ops
<cdc> time to go
<cdc> I'll try it tomorrow
<cdc> bye
<sonja-ny> cdc good luck
<cdc> thx
<syntaxx> im having problem in tvtime sound im using pinnacle pctv pro.. images are fine is just that no sound/buzzz sound anyone here who can help me?
<lotusleaf> If a user installs Ubuntu and installes Kubuntu-desktop and eventually uses Kubuntu as their desktop, as well as additional things like amarok and other fresh new releases via kubuntu.org repos, should they add the kubuntu.org kde repo (latest) as well? are there a lot of new kde packages that don't make it to the ubuntu repos aside from amarok?
<trappist> lotusleaf: I do
<sonja-ny> lotusleaf: Hell YES
<lotusleaf> trappist: thx ;-)
<DaSkreech> lotusleaf: Just monitor the topic of this chan. All new apps that get released are announced here
<lotusleaf> sonja-ny: heh, thx ;)
<lotusleaf> DaSkreech: thx =)
<DaSkreech> lotusleaf: Basically It's Koffice Amarok and KDE releases
<mjunx> that's all I've ever seen
<lotusleaf> DaSkreech: thx and do misc. libs and such get updated too in the kubuntu repo that don't hit the ubuntu repo?
<mjunx> did they ever backport libxine 1.1.2 (I think it was that) so that amarok-xine could play flac in dapper?
<mjunx> lotusleaf: not that I've seen, but it's possible
<mjunx> they'd probably get updated in edgy-backports (or the -backports for your release) if anything
<lotusleaf> mjunx: k thx =)
<lotusleaf> awesome, appreciate the quick & helpful answers despite the many tired people in various channels right now. ;-)
<mjunx> lucky you; I'm not getting any answers in #ubuntu+1 :(
<DaSkreech> lotusleaf: That would be the backports
<mjunx> well, brb, gotta restart X to get 915resolution applied... I hate this hack
<lotusleaf> DaSkreech: k thx =)
<mjunx> I've gotta script this someday
<mjunx> until Xorg 7.3 (I think that's the one) can detect hardware on the fly like it should
<DaSkreech> 7.3 good lord that's a long way away
<mjunx> I know
<mjunx> but I think it's gonna be in feisty+1
<mjunx> which is why ubuntu's not going to bother making Xorg <7.3 easily configurable since it'd be a "waste of time"...
<mjunx> I think it'd be useful since Ubuntu will be one of the only distros that uses 7.3 in its stable release for a while...
<mjunx> (gentoo doesn't count since they use up to date packages all the time)
<voidmage> gentoo never counts :P
<BluesKaj> ok guys , I'm running the live cd in order to reinstate job control/kernel ... any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> in other words,what's next ?
<mjunx> BluesKaj: are you running feisty?
<BluesKaj> edgy
<mjunx> damn
<sonic> Anyone here use Kmail?
<mjunx> me
<sonic> Hi mjunx
<mjunx> hey, sonic
<sonic> Just wondering do I have to keep all my sent items it the same folder for all acounts?
<sonic> eg I set up a mail account
<sonic> My 'sent items', 'drafts' etc all go into the dirs in 'Local folders'
<sonic> I want them to go into dirs under the account name
<e1mer> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ibert_> sonic: if you are using an imap server like gmx this does'nt make sense
<sonic> ibert_: why?
<mjunx> hmm, I don't know specifically since I put then all in sent-items
<mjunx> if there's no option specific to the account options, you can make filters that puts them where you want
<sonic> See I wanted a sent items dir for each account
<sonic> There are options but
<sonic> I get strange errors
<sonic> I can set the destination folders for each account
<ibert_> sonic: but that' fine, isn't it?
<h3sp4wn> You could use procmail for sorting your mail out
<sonic> but when I go to send a message I get:
<ibert_> sonic: I use it like this
<trappist> sonic: you can set this stuff up in kmail
<trappist> sonic: (I assume you're using kmail)
<sonja-ny> I have three printers hooked up to this pc, some via ftp , etc.. I have found all the good ones, but i also have a sleazy hp deskjet D2330 , which IS picked up by kubuntu, but its so NEW I know there are no drivers for linux, any way i can PROBE it in a term etc... I dont realy need it, its just handy for little docs i print out,, Its the only one that dont work ?
<trappist> sonic: just edit your identity and go to the 'advanced' tab
<syntaxx> ok my tvtime already have sound after doing modprobe -r bt878 bttv and modprobe snd_bt87x modprobe bt878 now how can i make it permanently? that i dont have to redo it everytime i restarted my ubuntu?
<sonic> trappist: I did that but I'm getting errors saying this could be because I do not have permissions on this resource
<sonic> I presume that's the mail server itself
<trappist> syntaxx: add modules you don't want to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, and add ones you want to /etc/modules
<ibert_> syntaxx: in /etc/rc.local
<trappist> sonic: yep that's probably the imap server
<trappist> sonic: I use courier-imapd on my mail server and it all works well
<sonic> It's just been suggested to me that I should put dirs like 'sent-items', 'trash' etc shold be subdirs of the 'inbox'. Is this true?
<syntaxx> trappist: ok so im gonna add blacklist bttv and in /etc/modules the bt878 and snd_bt87x?
<sonic> They're usuallly on the same level as the inbox in my experience
<trappist> sonic: that might work out better for you, yeah
<trappist> syntaxx: that ought to do it
<syntaxx> trappist: and it will not affect anything that is auto loaded at boot?
<sonic> The dirs don't exist on the imap server so should I set the permissions so that I can create the dirs on the server?
<trappist> syntaxx: it will prevent things you don't want from loading, and it will auto-load what you want - shouldn't affect anything else
<syntaxx> trappist: ok then.. ill reboot and try thanks
<trappist> sonic: or create them on the server yourself - that's what I do
<DaSkreech> !fiesty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fiesty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unrealbr> abre o konsole e?
<unrealbr> ooops
<unrealbr> sry
<sonic> Cheers guys thanks for the help
<michael_> Hi, I have lost the wireless in system settings. Is there a way to get Kubuntu as when it was newly installed?
<mjunx> michael_: have you tried running kcontrol to see if it's in there?
<mjunx> alt+f2 -> type kcontrol -> enter
<michael_> Yes, I was trying with ndiswrapper and installing a Debian kernel so I think I change configuration files
<mjunx> well, ndiswrapper is beyond my realm of knowledge
* mjunx falls back into the shadows
<Bubba_Gump> any know of a good p2p client
<Bubba_Gump> ?
<Dr_willis> depends on the network
<Dr_willis> theres ooooodles of p2p clients out
<syntaxx> trappist: i rebooted but still i need to do it
<Dr_willis> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Bubba_Gump> i'm using aMule at the moment
<Bubba_Gump> which is good for hard to find files and such :)
<sonja-ny> amule a minute virus lol
<DaSkreech> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a Ubuntu-derivative based on the FluxBox Desktop Environment. It is lightweight, swift and sleek. | Fluxbuntu Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Fluxbuntu Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/ | The Fluxbuntu Community: http://community.fluxbuntu.org/
<Dr_willis> Egads - another one?!
<DaSkreech> So there is a fluxbuntu-manager pacakge?
<Dr_willis> how about an Icewmubuntu
<defrysk> Bubba_Gump, try nicotine
<Dr_willis> and a windowmakerubuntu
<Bubba_Gump> nicotine?
* Bubba_Gump gave up smoking a long time ago
<defrysk> Bubba_Gump, a souolseek clone
<defrysk> soulseek*
<Bubba_Gump> heh :)
<Bubba_Gump> ok
<twosouls82> museek+? :)
<twosouls82> or better museeq, qt fork of it
<icheyne> Bubba_Gump, ktorrent and http://torrentz.com
<defrysk> is there a kde clone for nicotine ?
<Dr_willis> I think someone should make a "multi-ubuntu" that just asks what desktops to install.. and downloads the packages during the install.
<Bubba_Gump> and, one more thing :)
<Bubba_Gump> a good virus scanner
<Bubba_Gump> anyone know of one?
<defrysk> get your latest ktorrent here : http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/svn-edgy/
<twosouls82> defrysk: there is museeq a fork of museek+, which is a slsk client using the Qt toolkit
<sonja-ny> Dr_willis: Hell yes KDE all the way
<icheyne> Bubba_Gump, antivirus is not really required
<defrysk> twosouls82, good to know :)
<sonja-ny> Bubba_Gump: on linux lol hmmmmmmm not needed
<Dr_willis> sonja-ny,   all these variants with just different desktop and eye candy for the splash screens are getting silly. :)
<londo4> help::: Mixer cannot be found
<Bubba_Gump> very nice :D
<icheyne> Bubba_Gump, AVG do one, but I don't use it
<twosouls82> defrysk: there is a repo listed for dapper and edgy on their site
<sonja-ny> Dr_willis: yes true but each to there OWN, thats linux I love KDe, gnome is ok , but not for me
<defrysk> not a repo but there is a directory for dapper also
<defrysk> twosouls82, http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/svn-dapper/
<Dr_willis> sonja-ny,  right. but theres no need for me to get a seperate' fluxubuntu' cd - since it should just be an apt-get install away....
<twosouls82> defrysk: I meant for museeq, the slsk client
<twosouls82> :)
<Dr_willis> sonja-ny,  ive had to explain to way too many people that kubuntu and ubuntu are  the same core with just different packages. :)
<defrysk> twosouls82, oh hehe
<londo4> sound card no installed=== help
<defrysk> twosouls82, link ?
<Dr_willis> http://fluxbuntu.org/   heh
<londo4> Mixer cannot be found
<Dr_willis> Fluxbuntu Linux on Distrowatch; Sony Playstation 3
<sonja-ny> Dr_willis: you right , to WIN over more linux users from winsucks, we need to have a good install and BTW all the linux distros I have used, and live cds too, Kubuntu is the BEST i have ever had
<twosouls82> defrysk: http://www.museek-plus.org/wiki/MuseekOnDebian .. the 'On Ubuntu GNU/Linux' section
<defrysk> twosouls82, thanks :)
<Dr_willis> sonja-ny,  for my laptop its kicks booty. :) i just put that 'linux mint' ubuntu variant.. (guess he couldent think of a mintubuntu name)
<Clinton__> I've got a camera which did automount just fine under Kubuntu, now when I plug it in I get the standard dialog asking me what to do.  I select "Open a window" for it, and nothing happens.  When I look at the mount, the camera hasn't been mounted.  Anyone have an idea what might be happening here?
<londo4> Admiral_Chicago, could you help me? I was trying to fixe it but I did not get it work
<twosouls82> defrysk: read acrefully before just issueing the commands there
<twosouls82> :)
<twosouls82> replace branch with edgy
<twosouls82> carefully*
<sonja-ny> Dr_willis: you have a link i want to convert my pressario R3000 over
<Dr_willis> sonja-ny,  for mint linux? i got it from that Disrtowatch page.
<sonja-ny> Dr_willis: thanks googling it now
<defrysk> twosouls82, , its bookmarked , gonna check it out tomorrow :)
<defrysk> distort watch ?
<Dr_willis> Distrowatch
<yoyo> slt tous le monde
<defrysk> !fr | yoyo
<ubotu> yoyo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<twosouls82> aye defrysk :)
<Dr_willis> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=fluxbuntu
<londo4> help
<londo4> Help
<londo4> sound card driver
<londo4> Who can help me with sound card driver problem?
<DaSkreech> londo4: Which sound card?
<londo4> I got onboard soundcard
<sonja-ny> londo4: can you tell us the pc specs so we can have a look ?
<campbch> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<londo4> yes, Dell Optiplex G1
<londo4> P2
<DaSkreech> londo4: What does lshw tell you?
<londo4> There is not sound, I see a icon it says Mixer cannot be found
<sonja-ny> londo4:  did it work in winblows ???
<londo4> Yes it works in windows
<DaSkreech> I'd guess yes :)
<sonja-ny> sorry just asking , no ned to fix something thats dead lol
<londo4> I have crystal WDM codec sound card
<DaSkreech> londo4: Can You go to a terminal and type lshw
<DaSkreech> Ah
<sonja-ny> Ahhhhhhh
<londo4> its than
<campbch> !lshw
<ubotu> lshw: information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.06-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 266 kB, installed size 676 kB
<sara> mites oli
<DaSkreech> inkwell: Small I today
<londo4> DaSkreech>
<DaSkreech> yes londo4
<inkwell> small 1?
<inkwell> i?
<DaSkreech> small i
<inkwell> o
<DaSkreech> k
<londo4> a iordy audio
<inkwell> i'm goin nuts tring to learn this linux stuff
<inkwell> i try one thing and screw something else up
<londo4> Do I have to see some specifically place?
<DaSkreech> londo4: I'm looking for a troubleshooter
<londo4> DaSkreech"
<londo4> Ok
<DaSkreech> londo4: incedentially you can ask in #ubuntu as well the answer they come up with will be the same as the one we come up with
<DaSkreech> inkwell: What did you break :)
<inkwell> aptitude
<DaSkreech> inkwell: What's it saying?
<londo4> <DaSkreech> With that answer I can`t make ik work
<DaSkreech> What did they say?
<londo4> they geve me a link to read
<inkwell>  Type 'nvidia-glx' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<londo4> but I did not foud the soluction
<londo4> I want to google also
<Dr_willis> inkwell,  this is when it pays to learn the basics first.. then slowly start tweaking/changing things.
<inkwell> i quess so
<Dr_willis> inkwell,  sounds like you got a typo on your        /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> londo4: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5464&highlight=audio+irq
<inkwell> yea
<Dr_willis> 'crawl/walk/run/fly' :)
<inkwell> reinstall?
<londo4> Ok
<DaSkreech> inkwell: Ha ha No. Can you pastebin your sources?
<DaSkreech> !pastebin > inkwell
<londo4> I will go there
<Dr_willis> reinstall = the windows answer
<DaSkreech> the file you are looking for is /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> LEARN the system and learn how to fix things = the linux answer
<inkwell> when u paste? whats that do in that screen?
<inkwell> i paste what i'm getting for an error in the big box
<inkwell> ?
<Dr_willis> pastebin is a web site you can cut/paste text to - then you give us the url of the paste, so we can se it in out browsers.
<sonja-ny> inkwell: try this site http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Dr_willis> a paste of the apt.sources file is proberly a start.
<inkwell> i like driving myself nuts with learning new stuff
<Dr_willis> 'crawl/walk/run/fly' :)
<sonja-ny> inkwell then TRY that link ?
<Dr_willis> when in doubt.. read, read , read, read....
<Dr_willis> it slowly starts fitting all togeher
<sonja-ny> linux is NOT windows,,so dont ask us to make it work like it,, ask bill gates to get better hehehehe, or steal more from US
<DaSkreech> inkwell: When you paste in the box it should refresh the page. Give us teh URL at teh top
<inkwell> ok
<DaSkreech> Then we can all see it if we want to :)
<DaSkreech> Without disturbing those who don't want to see it
* sonja-ny Looks @ DaSkreech ASS ...hmmmmmmmmmmm nice ASS sir
<DaSkreech> YEah I get that a lot
<inkwell> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33316/
* sonja-ny blushes
<DaSkreech> but you are going to get O-T real fast :)
<inkwell> right?
<DaSkreech> Yes sir
<sonja-ny> Yes Sir inkwell did you SUDO IT ?
<inkwell> sudo what?
<DaSkreech> inkwell: can you copy the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<otaku-san> sudo....at the beginning of a command that needs root access
<DaSkreech> inkwell: press Alt+F2 and type kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<inkwell> past this?
<sonja-ny> inkwell: linux has TWO logins one is @ user one is ROOT, we need the ROOT commands
<DaSkreech> inkwell: Yes
<inkwell> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33317/
<otaku-san> sonja-ny: should of probably started my explanation like that ;)  I'm so dumb
<DaSkreech> inkwell: Did you put in that nividia-glx at the top?
<sonja-ny> inkwell: thats what we need thank you
<kittisak> hello everybody
<DaSkreech> Hi
<inkwell> i dunno
<otaku-san> howdy
<inkwell> maby
<inkwell> should i take it out?
<sonja-ny> otaku-san: sorry my bad i am just helping out , i aint no guru, just N end user, you take it from here and sorry
<TheGateKeeper> inkwell, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<DaSkreech> inkwell: yes
<otaku-san> sonja-ny: no I'm with you...I'm so n00b.  I was complimenting you....
<sonja-ny> otaku-san: then lets have @ beer and @ smoke and be friends
<DaSkreech> inkwell: that should make aptitude work again
<kittisak> everybody help me !!!
<kittisak> please
<DaSkreech> inkwell: want to learn some more about that system
<DaSkreech> kittisak: You honestly don't want that
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<otaku-san> sonja-ny: Deal!  Nice to meet cha'.  *sips beer*
<sonja-ny> kittisak: I am @ lesbian do you realy want my help ?
<Dr_willis>  @ lesbian ?
<kittisak> i have problem ISPConfig with postfix,can use email client but, test send from yahoo relay access denied
<sonja-ny> otaku-san: got smoke too, peace pipe
<otaku-san> sweeet
<sonja-ny> yahooooooooooo omFG does anyone use that spam anymore ??
<Tm_T> Er?
<inkwell> i took the nvidia line out in kate but it won't save
<Lynoure> Tm_T: indeed
<kittisak> F1 F1 Please :-)
<miso> I'm considering running a web server (apache) on my box so that family can see photos. Any suggestions for a decent photo album generator?
<Lynoure> kittisak: F1? That's the first of the function keys, you'll have to press it yourself :)
<kittisak> i have problem ISPConfig with postfix,can use email client but, test send from yahoo relay access denied
<TheGateKeeper> inkwell, follow the url I gave you, if you want to edit your sources so Run Command... then kdesu kate /etc/sources.list
<sonja-ny> Lynoure: is not F1 that European racing like nascar but shumi always wins aka farrarri
<Lynoure> kittisak: I use exim4 myself, so my postfix skills might be rusty, but have you already configured into it what domains it accepts mail for?
<sonja-ny> kdesu ??? damn it TheGateKeeper is that another sudo command ?
<miso> I'm thinking a PHP generated album but opinions appreciated
<DaSkreech> kittisak: ISPconfig?
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, yes, sudo you use for cli commands for gui apps you prefix with kdesu
<kittisak> ISPConfig last version
<sonja-ny> TheGateKeeper: thank you sir, googling it now
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, np :-)
<Lynoure> DaSkreech: http://www.ispconfig.org/, I assume
<DaSkreech> Hi arafat
<inkwell> thanks for your patience, annoy ya later
<DaSkreech> inkwell: gone?
<sonja-ny> moin moin arafat
<Lynoure> kittisak: if you are paying someone for the use of the panel, they could help you. I do almost all my admining on a command line and cannot tell you how to use ISPConfig for it
<inkwell> doc appt.
<inkwell> be back soon
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, a little collection of bits & pieces I have put together: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/
<sonja-ny> TheGateKeeper:  you may find D. Bouley's guide helpfull, Thank you ,,, and YEs i do find it easy to use, nice Guide BTW , keep it up , its the way to introduce more peeps to linux
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, pleased you like it :-)
<sonja-ny> TheGateKeeper: the pleasure was all mine, and yes I will eventually release my blog on linux distros i have tried and made them work from 64 AMD to P2 5 gig HDD boxes, they all , work fast
<sonja-ny> Is there any way in a term window, I can reformat my hard drive and ADD another partion , so I can switch over from one linux distro to another, but NOT loose my country tunes and some live DVDS I want to keep , before i switch over a suse box to Kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> londo4: how are you doing?
<Dink> DaSkreech, huh ?
<londo4> to bad man\
<londo4> I did not fixe it
<DaSkreech> londo4: that's too bad then?
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, use gparted livecd
<londo4> very bad
<Chris_Swift> Hi, anyone know where I can get the Edgy KUbuntu Source code?
<DaSkreech> londo4: try searching for DELL and sound on the forums
<londo4> there is someone who knows
<londo4> ok
<DaSkreech>  apparently a lot of Dells use that card
<londo4> Ok
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: Umm mind being a bit more specific?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: great part message :)
<DaSkreech> Dink: I'm being an idiot :0
<Chris_Swift> The whole code
<Chris_Swift> like a Source CD
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: ???
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: I guess you could install it and then just get source packages
<Chris_Swift> Any idea with install?
<DaSkreech> Dink: the PS3 can't possibly be used as a DVR
<Chris_Swift> lol, PS3 isnt that good
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: again not sure what you are asking
<sonja-ny> TheGateKeeper: thanks for the wonderfull advice , once again
<Chris_Swift> Any idea how to get it without installing Kubuntu?
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, yw :-)
<DaSkreech> packages.ubuntu.com
<velle> Hey. Are the mailing lists really the recommended way to ask questions (besides IRC)? I think the system is extremely primitive. What do you think about that?
<DaSkreech> velle: how is it private?
<Dink> If you install linux on it i guess you could do it from there but i dont use DVR now so no clue on how it all works
<DaSkreech> excludes people with internet connections?
<Chris_Swift> thanks
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, there are several partition apps, use whatever you are comfortable using
<DaSkreech> Dink: well there are no TV In slots are there? no cable in either
<velle> DaSkreech: I said primitive, not private
<DaSkreech>  so how would it get a signal?
<Dink> run myth client on it or something and push it to there ?
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, might also be of interest: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<DaSkreech> velle: Ah perhaps but they are easily archivable and searchable which makes hem very good for historical and research purposes
<sonja-ny> TheGateKeeper: I am switching over a suse box to Kubuntu , but i wanted to save my Country music and avis. Garth brooks etc....
<Dink> you would still need another comp to get the signal
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: I'm hearing there are source CDs?
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, you could also burn to dvd if you have a burner
<binks> hi can someone help with a strange edgy problem
<BluesKaj> well DaSkreech, i managed to do some damage to Edgy while trying to fix some Google Earth GUI probs ...now i can't boot into edgy  ... I get this prompt (initramts) after the message: target filesystem doesn't have /sbin.init
<sonja-ny> TheGateKeeper: are you married lol ,, damn it its all i needed
<velle> but why not normal forums?
<DaSkreech> velle: there are forums as well if you want to use those
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, :-)
<binks> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<BluesKaj> err... /sbin/init
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: check if you have a /sbin/init :)
<velle> and... is the mailing lists the typical way to get help? or the forums?
<sonja-ny> TheGateKeeper: NO its an old DELL no burner but been with me for all my life, and she is fast as hell I tuned it... I just want my movies and music and konvert her to Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> velle: to get help? the forums
<DaSkreech> velle: to have input on the future of Kubuntu would be mailing list
<BluesKaj> I can't DaSkreech...i can't boot into edgy ...running off the live cd right now
<sonja-ny> TheGateKeeper: I can burn on this pc its an amd 64 bit and use the disks to live the older pc
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Right so mount your drive
<ruedi> !torvalds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torvalds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<happycow-> When Kubuntu asks me to update the system, should I just update anything it says ?
<BluesKaj> I would if I knew how , DaSkreech
<sonja-ny> linus torvalds ..MY GOD
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, well if you want a fast distro then have a look at arch, you have to build it from a base system, but it's fast, kubuntu has many attributes but speed ain't one of them
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: do you know what drive you have LInux on?
<velle> DaSkreech: Do you use the mailing lists? dont your email client get totally flooded?
<BluesKaj> hda3 i think
<DaSkreech> velle: depends on what you are subscribed into
<sonja-ny> TheGateKeeper: can we take this private.... I dont want to be told OFF ..... using a none Kubuntu format ?
<velle> DaSkreech: and there is only one way of cleaning: manually
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ok then type mkdir drive && sudo mount /dev/hda3 drive
<TheGateKeeper> sonja-ny, yes by all means
<londo4> Help!!Help -->>> looking in the KDE window the little sound icon has a red X on it and says "mixer
<DaSkreech> velle: Cleaning?
<jerod> hi
<DaSkreech> londo4: wasn;t like that before?
<DaSkreech> hi
<londo4> be found"KMix. The is a older Dell computer OptiPlex GX1
<londo4> It was
<SeanTater> Does anyone recommend a audio CD ripping program that allows manually setting where the audio files are to be saved?
<jerod> hab mal ne frage. wie kann ich flash unter 64 amd installieren bei kubuntu
<velle> DaSkreech: aaahhm, removing the unwanted mails, if I dont want to read anything from a thread, I still have to delete all the incoming
<DaSkreech> SeanTater: Konqueror
<LjL> !de | jerod
<ubotu> jerod: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> velle: Oh yes I guess that would be nsty but then if you have such little interest just read teh archives
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: audiocd takes quite a while and does not fully utilize my Cd drive or CPU
<DaSkreech> ksaudiocd?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech:Linux = dev/hda3/ext2
<DaSkreech> londo4: have the forums given any hope yet?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: did you type the commands I gave?
<DaSkreech> or copy and paste :)
<londo4> no,
<velle> DaSkreech: so there is 1) forums for questions, 2) mailing lists and irc for informal chat on background, future, ideas, problems, etc. and 3) launchpad for registering bugs, and tracing them
<velle> DaSkreech: right?
<DaSkreech> velle: good summary
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: I don;t see it in the repositories..
<DaSkreech> launchpad can be used for wishlists as well
<DaSkreech> SeanTater: try kscd
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: okay
<DaSkreech> SeanTater: or kaudiocreator
<Chris_Swift> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 159 kB, installed size 328 kB
<DaSkreech> velle: and finally google for frustration :)
<Chris_Swift> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Chris_Swift> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<eilker> !bum > eilker
<Chris_Swift> !OMG
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OMG - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<velle> DaSkreech: the thing is that I have some enhancement proposals and bugs, and I dont have the insight or knowledge to help solve them, but I still would like to know the status of my proposal,i.e. i would like to know if somebody actually reads it and acts upon it, so my input doesnt just gather dust
<DaSkreech> velle: launchpad
<Chris_Swift> Anyone got XUbuntu on Xbox?
<Hawkwind> !botabuse | Chris_Swift
<ubotu> Chris_Swift: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Hawkwind> Chris_Swift: Might join #Xubuntu for Xubuntu related stuff
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: What kind of source are you looking for?
<Chris_Swift> The base Ubuntu code for the OS
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/dapper/release.1/source/
<Chris_Swift> When you think Edgy will be on the site?
<DaSkreech> Discussing now
<Chris_Swift> lol "SOurce CD 1" It's over 2GB
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: KAudioCreator has the neat and annoying feature of automagically choosing a place to save it, which is not conveinent when I want each one in a very different place
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: brb
<DaSkreech> Source is a good deal larger than compiled code
<Chris_Swift> Good, a challenge
<DaSkreech> Not sure how that is a challenge but go to it
<DaSkreech> londo4: I'm still looking
<DaSkreech> Blast!
<Chris_Swift> lol i thought it said complicatated not compiled
<Chris_Swift> Anyone here get problems installing SuSE 10.1 from a normal DVD or the Live DVD for I386?
<[cf] nightrid3r> Chris_Swift: nope
<Chris_Swift> ok, just my friend and I have the prob then
<[cf] nightrid3r> Chris_Swift: beter ask un a suse chan they can help beter
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: They have daily source code as well
<Chris_Swift> lol, are you on abput SuSE?
<Chris_Swift> SuSE channel is as dead as the dodo
<Chris_Swift> so's XUbuntu
<DaSkreech> So is this
<Chris_Swift> So what are you into then? As I am uterly bored (Spelt Wrong :P)
<DaSkreech> Dink: Hmm never thought of that Seems redundant though
<Chris_Swift> *Ywn*
<Chris_Swift> *Yawn*
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: Join #ubuntu :)
<Chris_Swift> DaSkreech: I have
<DaSkreech> Ok that's a non sleepy chan :)
<DaSkreech> Katapult: Hi Love ya!
<DaSkreech> no offence sonja-ny
<h3sp4wn> Anyone know of any channels where you can passively observe and learn stuff (#debian used to be like that but more and more its full of people not reading the documentation)
<Katapult> Im trying to start the game AmericasArmy, but i get this error -> bash: ./armyops: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied. Any one now how to fix this?
<h3sp4wn> Katapult: On edgy ?
<Katapult> yes
<h3sp4wn> Is it binary only ?
<Chris_Swift> Anyone have any ideas bout Wine, opinions etc
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: #ubuntu-classroom
<crube> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<DaSkreech> !winbe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winbe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !wine
<Chris_Swift> !Winex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Winex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chris_Swift> !Cedega
<Katapult> h3sp4wn: Yes.
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: What interesting stuff has been tought there recently
<crube> Chris_Swift: I've been pretty happy with it this fat.
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Loads of stuff :)
<h3sp4wn> Katapult: strings ./armyops
<DaSkreech> They have a schedule check the wiki
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: isnt that stuff for beginner ?
<crube> Chris_Swift: I just don't need it for anything. I have all the apps I need in Kubuntu.
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: i have seen stuff like 'how to use irc' :)
<DaSkreech> Not really. they have some higher classes
<zorglu_> ok chechink the schedule
<Katapult> h3sp4wm: Dident work.
<Chris_Swift> DaSkreech: With a normal Laptop's warrenty does changing the OS Break it, somewhere like PC World Warrrent
<zorglu_> i could use a course on how to package and setup a repository :)
<Chris_Swift> y
<zorglu_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<Katapult> h3sp4wm: got this message -> echo "Couldn't run America's Army: Operations (armyops-bin). Is ARMYOPS_DATA_PATH set?"
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: read your warranty :)
<dimsuz> Hi! I installed nvidia-glx v.9629 from tseliot's repository and it works. Can I get nvidia-glx-dev of the same version somewhere? :) Or is it n/a?
<Chris_Swift> zorglu: I wasnt asking "y" added it to then end of my message
<Chris_Swift> Havent had it yet, just wondering if you know?
<h3sp4wn> Katapult: What do you mean didn't work there should be some output
<h3sp4wn> Katapult: cat ./armyops (basically is armyops a shell script or not)
<Chris_Swift> bye all
<Katapult> h3sp4wn: Yee, alot of output.
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: well the web page shows only very beginner stuff :)
<Dink> DaSkreech, that would be the only DVR support I can see the PS3 having
<h3sp4wn> Katapult: But is it like garbled text ? or can it be read ?
<Katapult> h3sp4wn: I can read it yes.
<gemidjy> what software to use for conversion from MPEG to Avi ?
<gemidjy> frontend, need for an enduser
<devilredhat> i need someone's help
<h3sp4wn> Katapult: is the first line #!/bin/sh
<zorglu_> gemidjy: if you find one, im interested too
<devilredhat> why i cant *make* in my shell?
<DaSkreech> Dink: Would kind of defeat the purpose of a cheap DVR
<devilredhat> did i must setup something?
<Katapult> h3sp4wn: Yes.
<h3sp4wn> Katapult: change it to #!/bin/bash
<DaSkreech> devilredhat: what?
<LeeJunFan> devilredhat: have you installed build-essential?
<LeeJunFan> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<devilredhat> LeeJunFan : not i'm not
<devilredhat> how to install?
<LeeJunFan> devilredhat: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<LeeJunFan> devilredhat: that will install make and gcc compile components, etc..
<B-Minus> hello
<velle> DaSkreech: can you help me a sec, please?
<sonic> Anyone know a chm viewer that will let me print chapters in Duplex?
<devilredhat> ok..
<devilredhat> let me try :)
<B-Minus> does anyone know how to get my laptop smartcard reader to read/Write to a SD card ?
<DaSkreech> velle: yes
<sonic> ie, use both sides of the page
<wow> can someone please look at this problem? it seems to be affecting ubuntu at a very weird filesystem level
<wow> http://phpfi.com/177563
<wow> if you use ssh, bash, and edgy, i'd look at http://phpfi.com/177563
<velle> DaSkreech: i want to comment on a thread, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-November/010369.html, but the i've signed up for the mailing list after the last message, so how do I reply to it
<h3sp4wn> Katapult: Use vi or kate or whatever - if you are using a gui app use kdesu kate ./armyops - otherwise sudo vim ./armyops
<LeeJunFan> B-Minus: if your reader worked with linux it would probably pop up a requestor when you plug in a card. It's likely the built in one is not supported.
<velle> DaSkreech: just give it title "Re: " concat "Thread name"
<Katapult> h3sp4wn: And then run it yes?
<LeeJunFan> B-Minus: mine works with SD cards, but not anything else. :(
<devilredhat> LeeJunFan : i more..
<h3sp4wn> Katapult: Try it - It may have /bin/sh explicitly in other parts though
<devilredhat> i've setup bnc in my shell's but i did'nt know my shell address
<devilredhat> how to check it?
<Katapult> h3sp4wn: Same problem.
<LeeJunFan> devilredhat: you mean your IP internet address?
<devilredhat> nope
<devilredhat> ip to ssh in my shell
<zorglu_> wow: the tab completion fails but is the command itself working ? the scp i mean
<h3sp4wn> zsh tab completion is alot better than bash's in my experience
<LeeJunFan> devilredhat: sry, not sure I understand. If you are looking for you local IP address you can run ifconfig in a shell to get that address. The IP will be listed with the device.
<devilredhat> oic..
<devilredhat> ok i'll try..
<DaSkreech> velle: I guess that could work. I'd ask someon who was already in the conversation to forward the mail to me but that might be too much trouble for al linvolved
<h3sp4wn> devilredhat: ifconfig $1 | awk '/inet addr/ {printf "%s\n", substr($2,6)}' | grep -v ^127
<devilredhat> thanks to all
<velle> DaSkreech: thanks, ill just try now
<wow> zorglu_: yes, exactly
<zorglu_> wow: so the bug is only in the tab completion
<wow> zorglu_: it only happens when i tab complete with scp
<zorglu_> wow: nothing to do with ssh or the filesystem
<ranametal> Helo! Who knows which packages are included in the kubuntu DVD?
<DaSkreech> wow: You mean when you tab complete on a section like wow@azeroth.com:/var/accounts/Thrall/info ?
<DaSkreech> ranametal: the developers :)
<DaSkreech> Hi DjDarkman
<DjDarkman> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: How goes?
<h3sp4wn> ranametal: The whole of main (or it used to be)
<LeeJunFan> And I think a good part of universe too.
<DjDarkman> does someone know why my souncards numbers keep changing on every system start?
<LeeJunFan> all together a mirror for the i386 version main,univ,multi is about 13G
<ranametal> ok :)
<h3sp4wn> wow: Seriously if you like tab completion zsh tab completes almost everything
* SeanTater installs zsh
<h3sp4wn> Its more sensible (at least than bash by default anyway) for example cd <tab> it sensible enough to only tab complete directories
<DjDarkman> sometimes my onboard soundcard is hw1.0 ,and sometimes it`s hw0,0 ,it`s changing every time and it`s very bad
<overkill22> hi!
<overkill22> someone can help me for the streaming viedo?
<zorglu_> DjDarkman: leave it free
<DjDarkman> zorglu_: don`t undersand what youre trying to say
<ruedi> !KGet
<zorglu_> DjDarkman: some lame joke, you can safely ignore it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KGet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DjDarkman> zorglu_: the problem is that I have problems with that ,because I have two soundcards
<DaSkreech> velle: What is your comment btw>
<zorglu_> DjDarkman: i dunno the solution sorry
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<velle> im writing it now :) ill get back to you, i have a bit of critique, but i want to make sure that no body feels offended :)
<marie> has anyone installed kubuntu on a macbookpro?
<DaSkreech> velle: Someone will don't worry about it :)
<sonja-ny> marie...yes\
<h3sp4wn> DjDarkman: Maybe you could explicitly make a udev rule (I use this for my network card otherwise they all go wrong) SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", SYSFS{address}=="00:0f:b5:fa:ae:20", NAME="eth2"
<marie> is there a guide some where for setting up a dual boot with osx?
<marie> I've been trying to find one
<h3sp4wn> DjDarkman: Have a look at the udev documentation its not that bad
<DjDarkman> I`m not an expert at this ,no other easier way around?
<BluesKaj> ok gents what do you make of theis message at bootup? . /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<h3sp4wn> DjDarkman: Not that I know its the kernel setting it randomly
<h3sp4wn> DjDarkman: So udev is the only way I know to fix it
<DjDarkman> so it`s the kernel`s fault and not my systems?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Found /sbin/init ?
<TheGateKeeper> marie: http://trainque.com/blog/2006/10/21/how-to-dual-boot-ubuntu-osx/
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: I'm running in the Live CD right now
<DaSkreech> I surmised
<TheGateKeeper> marie: I just googled --> dual boot ubuntu osx
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You couldn't find /sbin/init I guess you fixed that?
<marie> I googled but all I could find was tribooting stuff
<marie> thanks for the help!
<BluesKaj> no i can't find anything
<TheGateKeeper> marie: well hope it helps :-)
<TheGateKeeper> l8r folks
<marie> well, I don't know if the powerbook is the same as my macbook
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: hoe does one become 'root' in the live cd ?
<campbch> i'm trying to get LMMS to work, and ive made sure that all of the required sound libraries are installed, but when i open the program the sound crackles constantly? it doesnt play any sounds while it's doing this, just the crackling
<BluesKaj> how
<campbch> imagine sticking a ruler into a low-speed fan
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: sudo su
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: sudo does it there too
<BluesKaj> ok what's next ..still don't have /sbin/init... DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: /sbin/init doens't exist?
<confusco> I installed and then uninstalled the official nvidia drivers, then installed nvidia-glx-legacy again, and "nvidia" in xorg.conf now seems to want to use the official nvidia drivers i've unintalled and gives a "file not found" error. how do I make it use the nvidia-glx-legacy, which also I think is supposed to use the word "nvidia"??
<BluesKaj> nope
<wow> h3sp4wn: uhm, since you're a zsh fanboy, let me start by saying that i think zsh is incredibly bloated. i also run many other distributions, and it seems that only [k] ubuntu has this tab completion problem in conjunction with its SSH client and its bash
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: What did you do?
<wow> DaSkreech: did you look at the posted paste?
<DaSkreech> wow: No
<h3sp4wn> wow: In the speed tests I did it performed at least as fast as bash in everything I tested
<wow> DaSkreech: http://phpfi.com/177563
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Before the killing?
<ypsila> good evening
<ypsila> emonkey: I need your help
<BluesKaj> was trying to solve a google earth GUI problem and i followed some instructions on a page i found
<DaSkreech> wow: That's what scp tab gives you?
<wow> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Give us the page
<BluesKaj> lemme look
<DaSkreech> wow what is in the folder bug?
<darren_> .msg NickServ IDENTIFY Thousand10
<zorglu_> :)
<wow> DaSkreech: ... please read the paste
<wow> DaSkreech: i started with a new folder as you can tell then made three files with touch
<zorglu_> darren_: time to change your password, btw konversation allows you to send it automatically which would avoid that to happen again
<hyper_ch> !nVidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> wow: Oh didnt see that part
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: too late :)
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showthreaded.php/Cat/0/Number/674910/an/0/page/0
<sonja-ny> nnnnnnn justt  /say  it
<zorglu_> :)
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: the part about installing the xorg driver
<DaSkreech> wow: Well I'm on dapper and it's not doing that so yeah it's edgy's bash
<cheesypieces> hello there
<cheesypieces> anyone free to help?
<zorglu_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<cheesypieces> lol
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: too late :)
<zorglu_> arf arf :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: the edit xorg.conf part?
<BluesKaj> yeah
<zorglu_> nothing is worst that refactoring old code, you see how lame you are
<cheesypieces> ok... I can't enable my wireless network, i press to enable it and it flicks back to disabled after about a second. any ideas?
<wow> if anyone here is on bash with OpenSSH's client on Edgy, please follow the instructions here: http://phpfi.com/177563 and see if you can reproduce the error
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Wouldnt happen to have thrid party repos would you?
<DaSkreech> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cheesypieces> yeah i looked there
<cheesypieces> nothing like my problem is listed
<BluesKaj> I have some from twosouls
<cheesypieces> or in any forums
<BluesKaj> I have some from twosouls , DaSkreech
<BluesKaj> he was helping me with this problem earlier but had to leave
<cheesypieces> any ideas anyone?
<T3hWiz0rd> has anyone in here gottan Swat to successfully work on kuubntu?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Before the rpoblem?
<wow> T3hWiz0rd: yes
<T3hWiz0rd> wow: hwat did you have to do?
<T3hWiz0rd> wow: because it will not let me see it on localhost:901
<BluesKaj> yes
<wow> apt-get it...
<T3hWiz0rd> wow: thats what i did but it doesn't work
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<wow> T3hWiz0rd: did you try lsof to verify if the port really was open?
<wow> T3hWiz0rd: try lsof -i 901
<Dink> Seveas, please let me back in :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Not accusing but that seems a lot more like someone hacked your system :(
<T3hWiz0rd> wow: said connection refused on telnet
<BluesKaj> we were trying tofix the google earth GUI with a different version but it didn'y fix the prob lem there , so went to the site i just posted and did some of the commands and tried to reboot
<wow> T3hWiz0rd: did you try links or a GUI browser?
<T3hWiz0rd> gui
<wow> then what does telnet have to do with anything?
<DaSkreech>  /sbin/init is not a likely candidate to get deleted
<wow> either the port is open or it isn't
<T3hWiz0rd> wow: checked if 901 was open
<T3hWiz0rd> wow: lsof: unknown protocol name (901) in: -i 901
<T3hWiz0rd> lsof 4.77
<wow> is samaba running?
<wow> samba*
<T3hWiz0rd> wow: i can see shares on the network so imagine so
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: " sudo shutdown -r now" ? looks badddd to me
<cheesypieces> ok... I can't enable my wireless network, i press to enable it and it flicks back to disabled after about a second. any ideas?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: do a man on shutdown
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech:  "twosouls" is agood guy ...h'e helped me before ...don't think he's a malicious hacker
<BluesKaj> how do I do that ?
<DaSkreech> type man shutdown
<icheyne> in a konsole window :)
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: zless /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech:  what good will that do...I'm running on a different version of edgy than the one i want to fix
<cheesypieces> how do i get to that?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Oh it will show you that shutdown -r now isn't a bad command
<DaSkreech> I run it al lthe time
<DaSkreech> Ok that's not true my system almost never goes down
<DaSkreech>  but I've done it before
<campbch> ok, one last time: I am trying to get LMMS working again. It was working previously, but now it only plays crackling sounds even when there is nothing supposed to be playing. I have reinstalled LMMS and made sure all of my sound packages are installed. I have tried changing the server to OSS, Jack as opposed to ALSA, and it gives static and nothing, respectively. Programs such as Hydrogen, Rosegarden, Kaffeine, Flash, everything else has perfect sound.
<DaSkreech> wait. You have an edgy Cd?
<campbch> what should i do?
<aj_> anyone here ever connect a treo to linux?
<Dark_Vampire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> so what can we do about htis mess ?
<campbch> i think that's everything, that would normally be wrong :(
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You have an edgy Cd ?
<DaSkreech> What do you mean a different edgy from the one you are fixing?
<BluesKaj> yes, I'm on it right now , DaSkreech
<ruedi> is there a text-based installer for kubuntu?
<campbch> alt cd :o
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: What do you mean a different edgy from the one you are fixing?
<campbch> i think...
<DaSkreech> ruedi: the alternative CD is text based
<ruedi> ah, ok
<BluesKaj> I'm running the live cd ...I'm using it to talk with you , DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: how is your edgy install different ?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu:  hi
<BluesKaj> I'm running the live cd ...I'm using it to talk with you , DaSkreech
<cheesypieces> ok, I'll give it one more shot: I can't enable my wireless network, i press to enable it and it flicks back to disabled after about a second. any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: Forget the gui
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech:  the other edgy is on my hard drive as hda3
<cheesypieces> ok, how do i do it using the konsol?
<cheesypieces> +e
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: What encryption are you using ?
<cheesypieces> wep, although i've turned it off to get this working
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: can You mount it?
<DaSkreech> iwconfig I think cheesypieces
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: What is the reason to use wep ? It can be cracked in 5 mins
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: cause Ubuntu doesn't support wpa ?
<cheesypieces> i live in the middle of nowhere, it doesn't really affect me too much
<eitch0000> I've got a problem: I installed kpowersave, and didn't reboot, then started the app. CPU Scaling worked like a charm, now I rebooted and now cpu scaling isn't even in the menu anymore. Does it have anything to do with the fact, that installing kpowersave removed apmd and powernowd?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Of course it supports wpa
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Perfectly integrated into /etc/network/interfaces
<BluesKaj> haven't tried as root DaSkreech
<icheyne> DaSkreech, I'm on wpa
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: the init script shouldn't change so you should be able to copy the one from of the CD to the hard drive and *cross fingers* have it magically work
<cheesypieces> anyway, how do i set this up wihtout the gui?
<DaSkreech> Hmm set someone up on edgy yesterday and we had to drop from WPA2 to wep
<T3hWiz0rd> swat won't work for me :-(
<cheesypieces> not really used command lines too much before
<BluesKaj> ok DaSkreech how do I do that
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: from the konsole try this
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: mkdir drive && sudo mount /dev/hda3 drive
<DaSkreech> the tell me if ls drive/ gives you a listing of folders
<BluesKaj> ok DaSkreech, done
<BluesKaj> now?
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: Can your router support wpa ?
<cheesypieces> yes it can
<BluesKaj> nope
<intelikey> why would "gnupg" depend on "libusb-0.1-4"   that makes no sense to me...  ?
<cheesypieces> but i want to get the wireless working before i put any encryption on it
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ok does ls -l drive/sbin/init give you anything?
<T3hWiz0rd> how do you restart inetd on kubuntu?
<T3hWiz0rd> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BluesKaj> no such drive or dir
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: Its as easy to do it with wpa as anything else (you have to change the whole syntax)
<BluesKaj> err file
<kevin> hi all
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: What network card type do you use ?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ok do ls -l /sbin/init
<ruedi> how to flood a bot: #kubuntu-test-de
<cheesypieces> ok, once i've got the thing to switch on without flicking back off, i'll encrypt it with wpa
<DaSkreech> cheesypieces: What chipset is it?
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd like any other linux  /etc/init.d/inetd restart   ?
<BluesKaj> ls: drive/sbin/init: No such file or directory, DaSkreech
<intelikey> T3hWiz0rd or networking  ?
<scoates> hi again.
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: No do /sbin/init this time
<cheesypieces> i have a broadcom 4306 card btw
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: sudo: /etc/init.d/inetd: command not found
<scoates> Xorg just started eating my CPU again, like it does daily. Anyone have any clue how I can diagnose and/org fix this problem?
<DaSkreech> T3hWiz0rd: try xinetd
<BluesKaj> init: illegal runlevel: (null), DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ok try ls -l /sbin/init
<kevin> anyone else has problem while kubuntu starts it says video mode not supported?
<DaSkreech> scoates: I normally find it's some app cuasing problems look at the second most CPU intensive X app and try kill that
<james> hello i am having trouble ejecting the cd can u help?
<DaSkreech> james: try typing eject on the command line
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 57696 2006-10-10 10:42 /sbin/init
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ok are you root?
<BluesKaj> yes
<scoates> DaSkreech: nothing else is using any more than 2% cpu at any given time, and it flops from konsole to konversation to amarok
<scoates> I can't drag windows around, even
<scoates> (well, visibly)
<DaSkreech> ok then try cp /sbin/init ~/drive/sbin
<james> it is accessing konqueror as a process says umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<T3hWiz0rd> intelikey: swat will not work for me AT ALL
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: tell me if it throws an error
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: cp: cannot create regular file `/root/drive/sbin': No such file or directory
<james> i have tried fuser -k does not work any other suggestions i can manually kill the process w/ kde system guard
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj:  ok then try cp /sbin/init drive/sbin
<cheesypieces> h3sp4wn: any ideas as yo why it would switch on then back off?
<DaSkreech> scoates: How much memory is X using up?
<scoates> ~350MB (35%)
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: I can't help you without more information (and I know nothing of the gui tools)
<intelikey> eeek i hate it when things wont die.     tty24 [root@~]  kill -9 759
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: it just returns to root , no error message tho:)
<intelikey> tty24 [root@~]  ps -A x | grep fuser
<intelikey>   759 tty23    D+     0:00 fuser -k /dev/dsp
<DaSkreech> cheesypieces: Have you looked in the forums?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Cross your fingers and reboot
<cheesypieces> DaSkreech: yes I have, nothing on there though
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: What interface is it using (i.e ath0 / wlan0 / eth1 ?) what chipset
<BluesKaj> how can i reboot with crossed fingers? :)
<BluesKaj> ok , here goes DaSkreech
<cheesypieces> h3sp4wn: the interface is eth1, and its a broadcom 4306 card
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: And you installed the firmware ?
<cheesypieces> h3sp4wn: yes, and the driver is listed as being there
<james> killall konqueror works is that the best way and why does it happen?
<scoates> DaSkreech: hmm.. on a whim, I just killed kompmgr and sanity seems to have been restored
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: iwlist eth1 scan
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: Does that show the network ?
<DaSkreech> scoates: :-) reminds me of this gam_server that went krazy on Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> No idea why
<cheesypieces> h3sp4wn: No scan results
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: iwlist eth1 scan
<scoates> DaSkreech: well, I can live with killing kompmgr every 12-24h
<scoates> just hate killing Xorg
<cheesypieces> h3sp4wn: unrecognised wireless command "up"
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: Have you explicitly installed the firmware ?
<DaSkreech> scoates: I felt the same way about gam_server
<cheesypieces> h3sp4wn: yes I have, and its showing as a network connection
<DaSkreech> hi  tackat
<scoates> cool; thanks (-:
<cheesypieces> just won't let me enable it
<DaSkreech> can the Kubuntu Live cd install into a LVM?
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: http://pastebin.ca/255297
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: Try that in /etc/network/interfaces and run ifup eth1
<james> hello DaSkreech can you have quick look and tell me if this is the best solution?
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: But the fact its not appearing in the scan makes me think its not installed right
<james> killall konqueror;eject /media/cdrom0
<cheesypieces> h3sp4wn: do i just paste that into the konsole?
<intelikey> well that was different.   kill -9 -1 was = to ye ole hard reset button on the front of the case.....    that's not supposed to happen...
<james> or anyone for that matter
<intelikey> james i missed the questin ?
<DaSkreech> james: You can't eject the CD?
<DaSkreech>  It's on teh desktop?
<james> i have my system lock up when trying to eject the cd/dvd this is current solution "killall konqueror;eject /media/cdrom0"
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: edit /etc/network/interfaces (with any editor) if you need a graphical one run kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<DaSkreech> What errors is the command eject giving you?
<james> somehow konqueror is being used even though i can not see it
<h3sp4wn> kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<h3sp4wn> (easier if its on one line)
<intelikey> james eject the device not the mountpoint.   yeah kioslaves
<james> something like device is busy
<DaSkreech> james: ah if that's so then killall konqueror would probably work
<h3sp4wn> killall never seems to work right for me
<DaSkreech> james: sure you don't have any konsole's open where you cded in to the CD?
<DaSkreech> that's the most complex question I've asked all week
<james> certain
<eitch0000> I've got a problem: I installed kpowersave, and didn't reboot, then started the app. CPU Scaling worked like a charm, now I rebooted and now cpu scaling isn't even in the menu anymore. Does it have anything to do with the fact, that installing kpowersave removed apmd and powernowd?
<cheesypieces> h3sp4wn: hmm those lines were already there
<intelikey> well it's official now.  this kernel is not compatable with fuser   (not a *buntu kernel)
<james> killall konqueror;eject /media/cdrom0                      works ok
<james> but why does konqueror grab on in the first place
<DaSkreech> james: cheers!
<james> ???
<confusco> Somebody help, I uninstalled an nvidia driver and then reinstalled nvidia-glx, and now it's giving me:           dlopen: libGLcore.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory, (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so, (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7), FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory, (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA ker
<DaSkreech> it's not supposed to. This happens all the time?
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: Implies the firmware might be not loaded right
<cheesypieces> h3sp4wn: ok, I'll try it again
<cheesypieces> thanks for your help
<intelikey> james it's a failed linux attempt at acting like M$  so that if you insert a disk it runs things automatically.  i hate it.   never did like it in M$.  always disabled it there and sure don't want it here.
<james> so what is best my solution or ...?
<intelikey> but it's "just what everyone wants"
<h3sp4wn> cheesypieces: Generally strange as it may sound ndiswrapper works better with broadcom cards than the native driver (which is reverse engineered)
<intelikey> james i don't mess with kde enough to even guess what to do to just disable auto insert notifications  so i'll have to let someone else answer howto fix it.
<james> auto insert notifations are already off i am pretty sure
<intelikey> setting preferances to not display mounted disks on the desktop might work.
<intelikey> idk
<james> hmm
<james> thanks
<Amaranth> intelikey: You made ubotu cry. :(
<intelikey> Amaranth well why is there no infonode on automounting ?
<Amaranth> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Amaranth> ack, that's old
<Amaranth> there used to be
<DaSkreech> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<intelikey> nothing to do with that tho
<intelikey> not fstab  but the borked CD automounting process
<intelikey> and howto turn it off ^
<eitch0000> I've got a problem: I installed kpowersave, and didn't reboot, then started the app. CPU Scaling worked like a charm, now I rebooted and now cpu scaling isn't even in the menu anymore. Does it have anything to do with the fact, that installing kpowersave removed apmd and powernowd?
<h3sp4wn> Almost as useless as the ipv6 factoid which tells you nothing of how to use it only how to disable it
<intelikey> yeah and ?
<DaSkreech> If anyone sees sabdfl can you just poke me I gotta question for him
<intelikey> when the question is "how do you stop it from doing *" the factoid doesnt need to be about how to use.....
<intelikey> DaSkreech /msg memoserv help
<h3sp4wn> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<DaSkreech> Doh Memoserv
<DaSkreech>  /msg memoserv help
<h3sp4wn> Just how to disable it nothing about how to use it - If all people want to do is disable it why not disable it by default
<intelikey> h3sp4wn yeah i agree with the "by default" idea.  but not everyone does.
<intelikey> so why not a factoid for howto use and one for howto disable
<intelikey> or both on one wiki page and a factoid that likes there
<DaSkreech> tackat: how are you?
<h3sp4wn> Definately
<intelikey> "likes" hehhe what wasi thinking....
<DaSkreech> intelikey: likes is aceptable :)
<tackat> DaSkreech: fine
<intelikey> links was intended tho
<tackat> DaSkreech: currently trying to find out how to retrieve svg flags from Wikipedia best
<intelikey> well fuser is hung again.   anyone got a clue what might have been missing im my kernel for fuser to always hang ?
<intelikey> i mean it's locked up tight.   root kill -9 wont budge it.
<intelikey> ^C  no affect.
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: On dapper ?
<intelikey> yep
<h3sp4wn> so upstart cannot be blamed - hmmm
<intelikey> home grown kernel.
<h3sp4wn> what version ?
<intelikey> 2.6.15*
<DaSkreech> tackat: hacking at knowledge?
<h3sp4wn> Can't think of how that could be broken
* DaSkreech isn't seeing blueskaj :(
<intelikey> Linux zeos486 2.6.15.464 #10 Fri Oct 27 06:57:44 CDT 2006 i586 GNU/Linux
<Werzi2001> hi@ll
<Werzi2001> i have a strange problem with amarok...
<intelikey> well i can't umount /proc either    it seems that fuser is accessing something in /proc/*   what i do not know.
<Werzi2001> i can just select folders in /home and /media for my collection :(
<wilman> how can i get my macromedia sound to work?
<wilman> it worked for one time but then i could not run music
<intelikey> !hidden | Werzi2001
<ubotu> Werzi2001: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<DaSkreech> !hidden | Werzi2001
<DaSkreech> Stop it! :( :-p
<Werzi2001> ah ok :)
<Werzi2001> thx a lot
<Werzi2001> bye
<intelikey> !flash9 | wilman
<ubotu> wilman: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<velle> is there a keyboard shortcut for opening the KDE menu?
<DaSkreech> Alt=F1
<DaSkreech> Alt+F1
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Hey!
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: ok the edgy partition is recognized , but : "unable to execute //sbin/logd, fr logd: no such file or directory"
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: mount the drive and check if it's there
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: I'm looking in Q-Parted and the drive is listed as : /dev/hda3 ext2
<DaSkreech> Is it supposed to be ext2?
<BluesKaj> well, windows is listed as ntfs above it
<BluesKaj> should i try to mount it had3 in Q-Parted ?
<BluesKaj> err hda
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: "mount: can't find dev/hda3 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: do the same thing you did before
<DaSkreech>  mkdir drive && sudo mount /dev/hda3 drive
<BluesKaj> ok DaSkreech, done
<intelikey> if drive exists that will fail   s/&&/;/
<apallo> what is the wine command to make it fix the shortcuts?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ls -l drive/sbin/logd
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Live CD
<DaSkreech> strong likely hood it doesn't
<janek> hi guys, pls help me install msttcorefonts, i have pure new edgy and im getting error from sourceforge :(
<intelikey> DaSkreech "do the same thing you did before"    i don't know if that was preboot or not.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: preboot he just logged in but good observation thanks ;)
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech:  ls: drive/sbin/logd: No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ls -l /sbin/logd
<DaSkreech> intelikey: something deleted a bunch of executables from BluesKaj /sbin folder
<intelikey> DaSkreech forced fsck ?   while mounted will do such things.     bad use of root mixed with file manager     typo with sudo..... ?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: " -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26624 2006-10-10 10:42 /sbin/logd" ... the /sbin/logd is in green in the console
<janek> had any1 problems with msttcorefonts ?
<BluesKaj> whatever that means
<janek> sourceforge timeout
<intelikey> DaSkreech package manager go down with it.    check if the executables are missing or whole packages that contain them.    just some thoughts on the issue.   i'll go back to my kernel issue now.
<tibone> hi
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: can you tell me if ls drive/sbin/logd shows anything?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: ls: drive/sbin/logd: No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: can you tell me if ls drive/sbin/ shows anything? Soryr about that
<Bubba_Gump> who is deb?
<BluesKaj> NP DaSkreech , i appreciate the help and efforts :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah But I gotta be running soon so time is short :0
<BluesKaj> yeah, looks like i'm gonna have to reinstall , DaSkreech
<janek> big problem msttcorefonts package :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: there is nothing in there>
<DaSkreech> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<DaSkreech> janek: ^^^
<janek> thanks, but i specify my problem..
<janek> i cant instal msttcorefonts package, because sourceforge times me out, in fact its only configuring package its already installed
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: there is nothing in the folder?
<BluesKaj> no
<DaSkreech> janek: Why are you getting it from sourceforge?
<velle> is there an anual Kubuntu conference or something?
<janek> i'll PM u what i get, i dont want flood here
<DaSkreech> janek: Gotta run. I'm sorry
<DaSkreech> I'm late as it is
<janek> DaSkreech: np bye
<BluesKaj> ok DaSkreech, thx
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Is there anything in the folder?
<DaSkreech> Oh you said no
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ls drive/bin
<Cosmonaut3030> Hello.
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Anything in there?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech:  a whole list of stuff there
<Cosmonaut3030> I am having trouble with dcop, I am SSHing into my Kubuntu box, and cannot access dcop. is this normal?
<BluesKaj> a bunch of stuff in red, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: sudo cp /sbin/* drive/sbin/
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: sudo cp -R /sbin/* drive/sbin/
<Cosmonaut3030> Is there anyone here who could help me?
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DaSkreech> Oh wiat you did
* DaSkreech is very distracted
<Cosmonaut3030> Lol.
<Cosmonaut3030> Don't worry about it.
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: try that and then reboot
<DaSkreech> I gotta g
<Cosmonaut3030> I am having trouble with dcop, I am SSHing into my Kubuntu box, and cannot access dcop. is this normal?
<aseigo> Cosmonaut3030: yes. it's to prevent hijacking of desktop sessions.
<Cosmonaut3030> :(
<Cosmonaut3030> Damn. What am I supposed to do?
<BluesKaj> ok DaSkreech, will do , thx
<Cosmonaut3030> Say @
<Cosmonaut3030> Sorry.
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Heya :)
<aseigo> heya
* aseigo should shower and go to bed.
* flaccid tries to wake up
<Cosmonaut3030> Is there any way to set dcop to be usable through SSH?
<DaSkreech> janek: you can apt-get install it you know that?
<Jucato> aseigo: hi! you're in India right now?
<flaccid> Cosmonaut3030: google gives results on it
<aseigo> Jucato: as i type, yes =)
<Cosmonaut3030> flaccid: Thanks.
<Jucato> aseigo: oh nice :)
<DaSkreech> janek: you have to install it from multiverse
<flaccid> Cosmonaut3030: just set the DISPLAY variable before starting dcop: eg. ssh me@distant.compter.far "DISPLAY=:0 /usr/kde/3.5/bin/dcop amarok ..."  <-- thats what it says
<DaSkreech> !info msttcorefonts | janek
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<DaSkreech> !multiverse > janek
<aseigo> Jucato: just got in a few hours ago
<aseigo> well. 1.5 hours ago
<warng> j
<janek> DaSkreech: i know im installing via apt them..
<Jucato> aseigo: oh. then it's probably just dawn around there right now? (the sun's just rising over here)
<aseigo> Jucato: it's 3:30am.
<Jucato> aseigo: oh ok. well, don't let me keep you from your shower and your much needed/deserved sleep :)
<Jucato> good luck with foss.in :)
<janek> DaSkreech: package is installed but then it connects to source forge for some .exe's
<aseigo> thanks =)
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, success!!!
<ryanakca> I ran dpkg --get-selections... it created the file "dpkgselections"... what do I do now with the file?
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: What are you trying to do ?
<ryanakca> h3sp4wn: oh, about 2 months ago, when I completly whiped my system and reinstalled edgy, I created the file...
<ryanakca> I forget what to do now to restore the packages...
<Jucato> dpkg --set-selections
<ryanakca> I kindof procrastinated?
<ryanakca> Jucato: I don't think it's normal for it to run for about 30 minutes and counting?
<h3sp4wn> aptitude install can be used with xargs from those lists
<Jucato> hmm..
<ryanakca> and how does it know what file? you can choose whatever name for the file...
<Jucato> if the list was gotten from Dapper, it won't work on Edgy, afaik...
<ryanakca> Jucato: no, not from dapper, edgy
<Jucato> hm...
<ryanakca> I dist-upgraded from dapper early august... aka, 3-4 months ago :)
* Jucato is not familiar with the "real" use of --get-selections, and only uses it to see/count what's installed... :(
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: cat dpkgselections | awk '{print $1}' | xargs aptitude install
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> ty
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech ! you There ?
<ryanakca> h3sp4wn: wait... '{print $1}'... won't that just print the first collumn?
<ryanakca> h3sp4wn: because some apps are to install and others remove...
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: I thought you wanted to put everything back from that file
<ryanakca> h3sp4wn: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/dpkgselections
<ryanakca> h3sp4wn: precisely
<h3sp4wn> access forbidden
<ryanakca> refresh, sorry
<h3sp4wn> still forbidden
<ryanakca> odd, I 777'd it...
<h3sp4wn> If its not the first column with the packagename use $2 or whatever
<ryanakca> I can see it fine
<ryanakca> no...
<h3sp4wn> xargs passes it through to aptitude
<ryanakca> hit ctrl-f5 or whatever it is to refresh the cache...
<ryanakca> http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/dpkgselection
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: ok
<ryanakca> bbl, supper
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: cat dpkgselections | awk '{print $1}' | grep -v deinstall | xargs aptitude install
<ryanakca> h3sp4wn: any suggestions, /msg if you wish
<icheyne> what's the best simple little mp3 player? I just want something to start quickly when I click on a file - not wait ages for amarok. Something like Foobar for Windows.
<LjL> icheyne: what about xmms?
<icheyne> I use Juk mostly, but something when I click on single mp3s would be good
<icheyne> LjL, OK I'll give that a go. Isn't there one called beep? Isn't that better?
<LjL> icheyne: beep media player - it uses the Gnome libraries i think. i was suggesting XMMS because i think it only uses GTK and nothing else, so should be relatively fast to start up
<h3sp4wn> beep is unmaintained
<icheyne> xmms it is
<icheyne> thanks guys
<h3sp4wn> use moc
<icheyne> moc?
<h3sp4wn> executable mocp
<h3sp4wn> !info moc
<ubotu> moc: ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0-2 (edgy), package size 175 kB, installed size 548 kB
<icheyne> h3sp4wn, I've already got it
<icheyne> thanks!
<ryanakca> h3sp4wn: Jucato: found something simpler: One method of cloning debian installs is to take a current debian machine that is setup with the packages you want. Run the command "dpkg --get-selections > ~/selectionfile". Then, after the base install on other machines use that file and do: "dpkg --set-selections < ./selectionfile && apt-get dselect-upgrade".
<h3sp4wn> ryanakca: As usual dpkg knows all
<ryanakca> h3sp4wn: yep...
* ryanakca had done it in the past, and it had been simple... just didn't remember it...
<h3sp4wn> That is the type of stuff it would be useful for ubotu to have
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> well, I can alwais submit it to him :)
<ryanakca> to it*... doing that now :)
<h3sp4wn> I suppose change debian to ubuntu - but then I suppose it constitutes direct plagurism
<ryanakca> yeah...
* ryanakca thinks dpkg is gpl'd...
* ryanakca will check
<confusco> anybody have an idea why my game is slow? I've installed the drivers correctly, and have direct rendering, but it's a lot slower than in Windows
<h3sp4wn> Its the knowledge though not the software (the software is blootbot)
<ryanakca> yeah
<rolando> hi
<rolando> is there any tool to recover a file i just deleted?
<Jucato> not if you deleted it using "rm" or if you emptied the trash can
<LjL> !backup | ryanakca, h3sp4wn
<ubotu> ryanakca, h3sp4wn: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<LjL> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<rolando> but Jucato in windows you can
<confusco> anybody have an idea why my game is slow? I've installed the drivers correctly, and have direct rendering, but it's a lot slower than in Windows
<Jucato> rolando: Linux doesn't use Windows filesystems, right?
<teledyn> every time i put a CD/DVD in the drive it automounts it.  how do i prevent this?
<ryanakca> LjL: ah, so we have a (almost direct) copy of dpkg's clone factoid
<LjL> ryanakca: since 30 seconds, yes
<bimberi> !-cloning
<ubotu> cloning has no aliases - added by LjL on 2006-11-22 23:45:30
<ryanakca> lol
<bimberi> :)
<Jucato> hm... never knew about the !-factoid command...
<Jucato> !-uuid
<ubotu> uuid has no aliases - added by Jucato on 2006-10-30 12:22:39
<Jucato> yay :P
<ryanakca> uuid... isn't that the newfangled thing for fstab because of some messed up motherboards?
<Jucato> yeah
<ryanakca> I remember it showing up in #kubuntu-devel a long time ago....
<FFForever> how can i reenable the root login at the login screen?
<LjL> FFForever: don't, it's extremely dangerous.
<ryanakca> bbl
<FFForever> i know
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell FFForever about sudo | FFForever, you have a private message from Ubotu
<FFForever> i know about sudo
<Jucato> FFForever: read the page before you react
<Jucato> it has instructions on what you want
<FFForever> i know sudo...., but when i get the login screen i want to login as root
<Jucato> FFForever: did you already read that page that was PM'd to you?
<FFForever> yeah....
<FFForever> i know about what to do and not do in root and how it can kill my system but there are times i just have to login as root to fix things
<Jucato> then you should already know that there's a section in that page about Enabling graphical root login
<LjL> FFForever, that page also explains what you asked for. read. it.
<FFForever> opps i missed that part
<FFForever> i kinda skimed it
<bobbyd> ih
<Jucato> didn't I tell you to read and that it has what you wanted?
<bobbyd> what's the standard way to view free disk space in KDE?
<FFForever> dose kubuntu come with gdm?
<Jucato> FFForever: kdm
<mf_debian> df -h
<FFForever> errrrr, how can i have kubuntu with gdm?
<Jucato> bobbyd: if you want a GUI for it, install filelight
<Jucato> FFForever: do you really read?
<FFForever> yeah i see where it says to reenable the root login....
<mf_debian> Jucato - filelight is really useful, i love that app
<Jucato> FFForever: there are instructions for KDE
<Jucato> mf_debian: same here. it's just annoying that it crashes on exit. harmless but annoying
<FFForever> ok :D, one last question, i was on gentoo :D but now im on a laptop and a source distro is not to nice on a laptop :(, how hard will it be to get wmv's and mp3's to play in firefox/amarok
<Xal2> not hard at all
<arrautza> hi
<Xal2> Well, I use Kaffeine for video.
<FFForever> brb :)
<d03boy> i just installed dapper on my laptop. I need to get wireless working. where do I start
<arrautza> what is canonical suport??
<Xal2> libxine-extracodecs is the package you'll need for windows codecs.
<bobbyd> mf_debian: there's no GUI tool for viewing free disk space? (filelight is something different, I just wasnt a single figure for each mount)
<bobbyd> d03boy: do lspci and see what the hardware is
<Xal2> d03boy: if you use WPA, you should use ndiswrapper and wpa_supplicant. I didn't have much success with Kubuntu's built in driver.
<Jucato> bobbyd: right-click on an empty space, select Properties, and look near the bottom of the dialog box
<Jucato> bobbyd: shows where it's mounted, and how much free space is available
<bobbyd> Jucato: cool :)
<d03boy> i use wep
<d03boy> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<Xal2> Did Kubuntu detect your wireless card?
<d03boy> i dont know
<FFForever> bk
<FFForever> i like totem player
<d03boy> totem sucks
<FFForever> no
<bobbyd> d03boy: look under k->internet->wireless lan assistant
<kristyon> anyone using a serial mouse here???
<FFForever> is there linva for ubuntu?
<nuku> bobbyd: you could also try kdf as some simple kde df replacement
<kristyon> what linva?
<Xal2> Oh come on, they're just media players.
<d03boy> My card does not seem to be detected....
<FFForever> linva is a package respority
<d03boy> or else its just not working
<FFForever> can apt-get install vlc player?
<mf_debian> bobbyd - yeah , getting carried away there, nothing that shows the equivalent of a df -h
<kristyon> anyone using serial mouse or serial device using m$ protocol??
<Jucato> !vlc | FFForever
<ubotu> FFForever: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<FFForever> i use a usb wireless mouse
<Jucato> ouch wrong one
<Xal2> That's what I use, VLC
<LjL> !info vlc
<Jucato> !info vlc | FFForever
<kristyon> ubuntu has bug with mice but cant fix it
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<Jucato> hehe LjL beat me to it :)
<FFForever> can vlc play inside firefox?, lol
<LjL> FFForever: think there is a plugin
<d03boy> i think so
<kristyon> oh dear
<FFForever> no?
<Xal2> I think it can.
<LjL> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubotu> mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<d03boy> how do I get this wireless hardware to wrok
<d03boy> wrok
<d03boy> wrk
<d03boy> afjafkljasfkljkljkl WORK
<FFForever> damn ubuntu kicks ass over fedora
<FFForever> lol
<FFForever> i still like gentoo thoe :D
<FFForever> what version of firefox dose kubuntu come with 1.5?
<kristyon> serial mouse fix anyone?
<nathan> is there an automatix for kubuntu 6.10?
<d03boy> i just tried gentoo and whenever I rebooted it would destroy journallying
<LjL> FFForever: Dapper comes with 1.5, Edgy with 2.0
<kristyon> nathan, yes
<LjL> !automatix | nathan
<ubotu> nathan: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use.
<kristyon> works great here, and on another 3 systems i know of
<d03boy> installing BCM4309 wireless card. how?
<FFForever> bcm43xx is EASY with the .18 kernel
<FFForever> :D
<nathan> what I am after is some of the stuff that it provides... Is there an alternative other than manual install
<LjL> !easyubuntu | perhaps
<ubotu> perhaps: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<kristyon> easyubuntu
<d03boy> well I only have .15
<LjL> but manual install isn't that hard
<d03boy> because thats what dapper comes with
<h3sp4wn> FFForever: The softmac version of bcm43xx will always suck
<confusco> anybody have an idea why my game is slow? I've installed the drivers correctly, and have direct rendering, but it's a lot slower than in Windows
<FFForever> what kernel dose the new kubuntu come with
<FFForever> i have 2hours left on my dl
<LjL> FFForever: 2.6.17
<Jucato> on Edgy
<LjL> he said the *new* kubuntu :)
<d03boy> so how do I get teh bcm43xx shit to work on dapper
<Xal2> I use ndiswrapper.
<FFForever> the newest kernel (or was a few weeks ago) was .18rc5
<h3sp4wn> d03boy: best version is the devicescape version in the wireless-dev git repository
<d03boy> well that seems too complicated
<confusco> d03boy, what have you tried?
<LjL> FFForever: you'll never get that in Ubuntu i think. Edgy ships with 2.6.17, and i guess Feisty will ship with 2.6.19
<d03boy> i have tried asking about it here
<h3sp4wn> FFForever: 2.6.19-rc6 I think is the newest
<Xal2> linux requires some research.
<d03boy> ive tried stuff on other distros
<FFForever> the .18 kernel makes it really easy :)
<d03boy> ndiswrapper has worked for me in the past but I'd like premiscuious mode or whatever
<FFForever> just cut the firmware and yeah :)
<h3sp4wn> I think its the same on 2.6.17
<FFForever> 17 gave me probs
<Xal2> uh, premiscuous? lol
<h3sp4wn> And there is still the fact that broadcom radio's suck
<FFForever> no the raido isnt that bad acctualy
<FFForever> i pick up things my M$ cant
<h3sp4wn> FFForever: Compare it to a decent atheros
<Xal2> Lol
<h3sp4wn> FFForever: They bleed too much into other channels
<confusco> http://apt.ubuntu.org.tw/ubtw/bcm43xx-firmware/bcm43xx-firmware_1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb try this
<Xal2> Microsoft makes wireless networking devices?
<FFForever> they did
<FFForever> my router is made my M$
<FFForever> they stoped thoe lol
<Xal2> Ah right
<Xal2> I have a broadcom in my laptop. The range isn't great.
<h3sp4wn> FFForever: if its an MN-700 you can j-tag it and install openwrt
<FFForever> what laptop do u got?
<Xal2> Compaq Presario R4000
<FFForever> i got a v2000
<FFForever> it sucks lol damn amd
<Xal2> I've had mine for a year. I'm happy with it. It's just a bit heavy for a laptop.
<intelikey> is  linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 buggy ?
<FFForever> hey is it me or is it the damn presarios after a year the batery life cut in half
<Xal2> Not sure
<confusco> do you keep it charged all the time?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> hi guys! i got a prob.... i used this read me --> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL <---- and now i have some probs
<FFForever> i use to have a 2h life
<Xal2> That's what I get out of it.
<FFForever> now evertyhing starts going ur almost out of power at 45mins
<UnDeR|CoVeR> i did everything that it asked for even the last script for gnomw
<confusco> if you have it plugged in and charged at 100% all the time, that kills li-ion
<UnDeR|CoVeR> gnome
<UnDeR|CoVeR> and when i try to log in with an xgl session it jams
<Xal2> confusco shit, lol
<confusco> :)
<confusco> it's true
<confusco> best % of charge to keep li-ion is at 40%
<Xal2> If the battery is full, why doesn't power go "around" the battery?
<confusco> it does, basically..
<confusco> just li-ion doesn't like to be stored at 100%
<Xal2> Oh, it just doesn't like the 100%
<Xal2> :(
<FFForever> i only got 3batteys :)
<d03boy> they should just give you 140% battery life then
<confusco> a heads up for you. if you want long life, store at 40% and only at 100% when you actually want to use it
<Xal2> yeah ,lol
<Xal2> I use it all the time.
<FFForever> now they tell me...
<UnDeR|CoVeR> anyone?
<FFForever> im on my laptop 24/7
<confusco> d03boy.
<FFForever> except when its fucked up like it is now
<UnDeR|CoVeR> how do i at least install nvidia card drivers?
<FFForever> some dumbass kicked it...
<confusco> did you get my message
<d03boy> the .deb file?
#kubuntu 2006-11-23
<d03boy> ya i just have to go downstairs to try it
<FFForever> !info .deb | ffforever
<ubotu> Package .deb does not exist in any distro I know
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<FFForever> ohhh sorry
<FFForever> i will :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: you around?\
<Xal2> I feel offended by FFForever's use of inappropriate langauge.
<Xal2> :(
<intelikey> na Jucato's a square.
<FFForever> how come there are no ops?
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> hehe ok , no that I'm such goody 2 shoes myself but...
<d03boy> whats the command to install a deb
<gnomefreak> FFForever: why?
<gnomefreak> d03boy: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<d03boy> k
<FFForever> j/w
<Xal2> There are ops here.
<gnomefreak> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Xal2> They just aren't oped atm. That's my guess at least.
<gnomefreak> Xal2: right
<FFForever> how do i install .debs from konsol?
<gnomefreak> FFForever: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<Xal2> That way you don't have people PMing the ops about all their personal problems :p
<gnomefreak> Xal2: it doesnt stop it
<LjL> heh
<FFForever> are there ppl with power to kick here?
<Xal2> of course
<gnomefreak> FFForever: your working on it
<FFForever> :(
<gnomefreak> FFForever: join #kubuntu-offtopic if you are not here about support related topics
<phillijw> hi its d03boy
<phillijw> can you give me that link
<gnomefreak> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<gnomefreak> that one phillijw
<gnomefreak> not really a link though
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<inkwell> messed up apt database.
<intelikey> inkwell i think you messed up /etc/apt/sources.list  not the database.
<nathan> how di unlock the pacage database
<confusco> d03boy
<confusco> just double click it
<confusco> and wireless should start working
<gnomefreak> nathan: its giving you an error where it says dpkg is locked is another process using it?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> wasp_ems:  =)
<nathan> yes
<wasp_ems> lol
<inkwell> yeah that
<Xal2> what are canonical and commercial repos?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> auto exw kai sto irc tou mad
<wasp_ems> UnDeR|CoVeR, brother
<wasp_ems> exeis dei thn tainia?
<Xal2> nm, i'm lazy
<UnDeR|CoVeR> den nomizw
<nathan> i don't remember the command to unlock it
<Xal2> don't answer my question :p
<UnDeR|CoVeR> anyway edw den exei kai pollh voh8eia
<wasp_ems> gia pes thn erwthsh
<intelikey> Xal2 canonical is ubuntu HQ  and commerical are "non-free"
<gnomefreak> Xal2: i dont remember what package are you looking for?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> eipa pws na kanw install thn karta kai paparia
<phillijw_> dumb irc
<gnomefreak> UnDeR|CoVeR: english please
<wasp_ems> mpes sto ubuntu
<gnomefreak> wasp_ems: you too
<wasp_ems> sorry
<Xal2> I'm not looking for a package. I was just curious.
<UnDeR|CoVeR> soz
<nathan> dpkg something something
<phillijw_> can someone get me that link that confusco gave me
<Bubba_Gump> alderbaran?
<wasp_ems> UnDeR|CoVeR, join #ubuntu
<intelikey> Xal2 i only answered cause you said not to.
<intelikey> :)
<gnomefreak> Xal2: you can check on ubuntu.com but i dont remember since there is only dapper repos
<Xal2> haha
<inkwell> where can i get a new list?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> wasp_ems:  i have kubuntu
<FFForever> do i have to have sendmail installed?
<UnDeR|CoVeR> so i think its best here
<wasp_ems> UnDeR|CoVeR, just join it
<confusco> http://apt.ubuntu.org.tw/ubtw/bcm43xx-firmware/bcm43xx-firmware_1.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<UnDeR|CoVeR> fu
<confusco> just double click it
<phillijw_> thnaks
<confusco> and card should work
<Xal2> Is there a free alternative to Cedega for playing Windows games? I haven't had much success with wine.
<wasp_ems> finish
<gnomefreak> Xal2: wine is about it.
<h3sp4wn> Xal2: for i in edgy,-updates,-security}; do echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $i main restricted multiverse universe"; done
<inkwell> that was what?
<inkwell> cool
<h3sp4wn> Xal2: That will give you all you need to have in /etc/apt/sources.list everything else is just worthless comments
<inkwell> source list... how do i fix it now?
<intelikey> as root copy it to /etc/apt/
<luca> inkwell: in the console type "sudo kate /etc/apt/source.list"
<h3sp4wn> for i in edgy{,-updates,-security} (missed out the {
<intelikey> luca i just dcc sent him a working copy.   if you'd like him to use it.
* BluesKaj is confused about google earth's unstable GUI
<intelikey> luca we tried that last night but it seems inkwell is very newbish in linux.
<luca> intelikey ok I will just watch then for now :)
* intelikey becomes impatient and irritable....   prolly should stay out of the way.
<wasp_ems> hello can anyone help with installing nvidia drivers?for use with beryl
<KoluCCi> Does anybody know where could I set in Kubuntu Xinerama option, when the system starts X server?
<KoluCCi> [servers] 
<KoluCCi> 0=/usr/bin/X11/X vt7 -deferglyphs 16 +xinerama
<KoluCCi> Like this, for example
<KoluCCi> When using gdm it's places at: /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf
<KoluCCi> What about Kubuntu's kdm?
<intelikey> KoluCCi most likely /etc/init.d/kdm script.
<gnomefreak> wasp_ems: ask in #ubuntu-xgl there is a guide there. and i believe it gives you how to install nvidia 9xxx
<KoluCCi> intelikey: 10x. I'll try to find out there
<wasp_ems> thanx
<intelikey> KoluCCi ah there is a kdm.conf too
<gnomefreak> KoluCCi: ~/.kde/something/something
<Jucato> gnomefreak: don't believe intelikey. I'm triangular
<gnomefreak> Jucato: lol
<intelikey>  ls /etc/kde3/kdm/
<Jucato> sorry, just got back
<gnomefreak> i figured you went to bed. do you have tonios site off hand
<intelikey> Jucato :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: um nope...
<gnomefreak> crap
<KoluCCi> intelikey: at /etc/kde3/kdm and /etc/init.d/kdm nothing like that I want
<intelikey> the first is a dir the second a script. ^
<KoluCCi> gnomefreak: As you see, there'are user-special options, which are used AFTER X has started....
<intelikey> look in the dir.
<dennister> hello everyone
<intelikey>  kdm.options <--- that
<Jucato> gnomefreak: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/ <--- this one?
<gnomefreak> yep thanks
<Jucato> gnomefreak: Google is such a friend :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i spent most of spare time today googling tonio
<KoluCCi> intelikey: noway.
<intelikey> heheh
<Jucato> gnomefreak: first result in "Kubuntu Tonio" :)
<dennister> today i need some pretty specific nvidia help not found in the k/ubuntu documentation
<gnomefreak> ah didnt think of kubuntu :(
<intelikey> KoluCCi ~/.Xresources  then
<dennister> <---has been wading through xorg.conf and nvidia docs for advanced info
<gnomefreak> dennister: like what?
<KoluCCi> intelikey: Ok. Which file has an instruction to run X from /usr/bin/X11/X ?
<dennister> i have my 7800GT pcie card attached to a digital flat panel lcd monitor via DVI
<KoluCCi> intelikey: not from ~ instead. Cause it will be read after X has been started
<intelikey> KoluCCi maybe the init script.
<KoluCCi> Where is directive to start X when system booting?
<dennister> i've got the most basic stuff done, but the advanced options are needed here
<intelikey> KoluCCi the init script
<KoluCCi> intelikey: which one?
<intelikey> kdm
<intelikey> kdm is what starts X
<dennister> i'm afraid the #nvidia channel is pretty dead, and the #nvnews is mostly windowns ppl at present
<intelikey>  /etc/init.d/kdm  <--- that one.
<FFForever> how do i install flash for firefox?
<intelikey> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<FFForever> that has never worked for me :-\
<gnomefreak> http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/
<gnomefreak> FFForever: go there than
<intelikey> that has never been tried by me.    i don't do flash.
<dennister> any experience/knowledge with these issues, gnomefreak?
<FFForever> i have to have flash for my job
<KoluCCi> intelikey: there are nothing which could help me :(
<Jucato> Seveas' flash 9 works perfectly here...
<gnomefreak> dennister: not advanced but also depends on what advanced options you mean
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it does :)
<intelikey> KoluCCi that's too bad.
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I do hope he updates it to beta2 though...
<FFForever> flashplugin-nonfree?
<KoluCCi> intelikey: I know. :(
<gnomefreak> Jucato: he will ( i might if i get time)
<FFForever> why do i keep seeing packages called *-nonfree
<gnomefreak> FFForever: yes
<dennister> gnomefreak: i've got to get the gl working properly, advanced timings, xvmc...
<KoluCCi> intelikey: that's why I don't like prepacked distros...
<gnomefreak> FFForever: they are not open source
<gnomefreak> dennister: thats over my head in nvidia
<Jucato> FFForever: because they are non-free, in the free/open source sense of the term
<intelikey> then use the gentoo distro
<FFForever> are they still FREE?
<gnomefreak> FFForever: define free
<gnomefreak> FFForever: free of charge yes
<Jucato> FFForever: they are free, as in no payment needed
<KoluCCi> intelikey: I've used gentoo. But there are troubles with software installation procedure...
<Jucato> FFForever: but not free/open source software
<dennister> ok...thought i'd try...whats xgl/compiz i've heard so much about? is it just for decoration and 'hey, this is neat'?
<Xal2> is it possible to use VNC with KDM?
<gnomefreak> dennister: join #ubuntu-xgl ;)
<gnomefreak> dennister: yes for most part
* Jucato joins #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> Jucato: he pulled the package?
<dennister> k, ty gnomefreak, i'll try a few other places :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: who pulled what?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: tonio pulled the new package (cant think of name off hand)
<icheyne> how do I change the default mp3 player - if I use the right click/open with option, it always stays with slow bloated Amarok.
<Jucato> gnomefreak: kpkgmanager? I'm not sure
<gnomefreak> yeah
<gnomefreak> let me check maybe he just didnt add it to the site
<intelikey> icheyne prefered apps ?
<icheyne> thx
<icheyne>  I'll check now
<KoluCCi> intelikey: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<gnomefreak> he did :(
<KoluCCi> there are someone, like I'm searching for
<Jucato> gnomefreak: it's in his repos now?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: no
<KoluCCi> I'll try to reboot system now :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: apt-cache policy doesnt find it
<Jucato> ah
<icheyne> intelikey, no it does not have anything for mp3s
<icheyne> :(
* intelikey goes back to writing bash scripts and leaves the gui to jucato 0,0
<icheyne> Jucato, ?? :) any way to change the default mp3 player?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: no way to browse his repo through a browser (which I usually do with other repos)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: havent tried yet but apt-cache should have found it
<Jucato> icheyne: Konueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<icheyne> Jucato, ok thanks I'll give that a go
<icheyne> Jucato, no that only works if I use Konqueror and I either use the desktop or Krusader. :(
<icheyne> damn!
<Jucato> icheyne: no, it affects the whole system
<Xal2> How do you setup vncserver?
<icheyne> I just tried it and it started amarok
<intelikey> did you save your changes ?
<intelikey> kde requires save + exit  not like 'nome
<Jucato> icheyne: I'm presuming you put amarok in a lower position and clicked on Apply then OK?
<intelikey> save/apply
<Jucato> works here just fine. (change mp3's to play in Kaffeine...
<Jucato> and make sure you choose in the General tab, not the Embedding tab
<icheyne> Jucato, xmms is at the top, but it starts with Amarok
<Jucato> hm...
<icheyne> Jucato, yes the general tab
<Jucato> maybe it has a problem with non-KDE apps?
<icheyne> x-mp3?
<Jucato> yes, x-mp3
<Jucato> icheyne: but it works if you try to play an mp3 from Konqueror?
<icheyne> Jucato, no it's amarok from konqueror too
<icheyne> I'll send you a screenshot if you like
<intelikey> w3m mp3 vim     it's all so confusing !
<snowice> I added a child panel, but how do I configure it? right-clicking it configures the default only...
<Xal2> How do I start kdm in VNC?
<Jucato> icheyne: something's wrong then.
<icheyne> pfft
<Jucato> snowice: press Alt+F2, then enter "dcop kicker kicker restart". then try configuring again
<icheyne> Jucato, is there a way to do it from the command line?
<intelikey> Xal2 kdm or just Xorg ?    startx  for an xsession.
<snowice> Jucato, ok, I'll give that a go
<Xal2> doesn't work. I'm using tightvncserver
<Jucato> icheyne: not that I'm aware of. let me check
<Xal2> All I get is a console window.
<icheyne> Jucato, thanks mate - appreciate it. So annoying!
<intelikey> !vnc
<Jucato> icheyne: I'm also going to try and check if I can reproduce your problem (installing xmms)
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<icheyne> I'm starting to *hate* Amarok
<icheyne> Jucato, thanks!
<Xal2> Thanks, I'll check that out.
<intelikey> Xal2 been there ^  ?
<intelikey> k
<Xal2> nope
<icheyne> Jucato, I just tried to change it to Juk and it failed at that too
<snowice> Jucato, gives me an error "Error: couldn't connect to dcop server"
<intelikey> !freenx | Xal2
<ubotu> Xal2: freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<intelikey> if your connection is not hyper speed ^
<Jucato> snowice: ok, then Alt+F2, "killall kicker" then Alt+F2, "kicker". basically you just need to restart kicker/panel
<Jucato> icheyne: no reason to hate it because of what's happening. I can assure you. it's not normal
<icheyne> Jucato, I'm only kidding. ;)
<icheyne> Jucato, don't care that much!
<intelikey> Jucato kde is not normal ???
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> icheyne: it just worked here
<icheyne> Jucato, Kubuntu has been very good to me on the whole - I'm not complaining. I suppose I could always ask for my money back...
<Jucato> playing MP3's with xmms
<icheyne> Jucato, :(
* icheyne is bewildered
* Jucato is just as bewildered as icheyne
<intelikey> version differance you two ?
<icheyne> Edgy
<icheyne> hmm
<Jucato> translation "I don't know what else to do"
<icheyne> I upgraded this evening and I haven't restarted
<Jucato> Kubuntu 6.10, KDE 3.5.5
<snowice> Jucato, thanks it works great now
<Jucato> er..
<icheyne> maybe all those kde updates have fritzed it
<icheyne> ?
<Jucato> icheyne: you should log out and log in again when you upgrade to a new KDE version
<Jucato> ok time to remove xmmssssss
<icheyne> Jucato, ah! I'll try that. Just log out and in again - no restart?
<intelikey> icheyne only need to reboot for kernel updates.
<Jucato> icheyne: yeah. you only reboot when you install a new kernel and want to use that new kernel.
<Jucato> you restart X when you change something in xorg.conf
<icheyne> you learn something new every day...
<intelikey> this is not M$ reboot OS
<Jucato> intelikey: don't you need to restart when you change hostnames?
<icheyne> ok thanks again. Back in a mo...
<Jucato> s/restart/reboot
<intelikey> Jucato no just issue a command.
<intelikey> but i forget the command....
<Jucato> intelikey: ah ok. coz last time I changed my hostname, I couldn't connect to the net until I rebooted
<intelikey> yeah there is a command that will fix that.  i had to use it once but i don't recall what....   i asked ##linux and someone,  Quiznos maybe,  just blurted out a command, and i ran it and all was well again.
<intelikey> networking is not my forty
<intelikey> networking is not my forte' either.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> ditto
<icheyne> Jucato, it's no good - still the fat blue wolf... :(
<Jucato> ...
<icheyne> thanks anyway mate
<icheyne> really appreciate the effort
<Jucato> that is just plain weird...
<icheyne> isn't there a kde channel?
<icheyne> I might try there
<intelikey> fat blue wolf ?    is that a common referance to amarok ?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> it's just a icheyne reference
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> i kinda liked it....
* Jucato actually likes the amarok logo
<icheyne> it's about right - the overfed mongrel!
<Jucato> maybe I should mod Nuvola to use that logo instead of the stupid speaker icon it uses for Amarok..
<icheyne> ok off to the kde channel - thanks again guys
<intelikey> i saw amarok one or two times  made up a first impression mind set and haven't seen it sense.
<Jucato> since, even
<intelikey> made no sence to me either :)
<Jucato> first impressions last.. but shouldn't
<BluesKaj> amarok is good but a bit overdone with options
<abdul> hi
<rag> hi all, i have a laptop in front of than dvd not load
<intelikey> hey i figure if you dislike something on first glance why stick around until you really hate it.....
<abdul> can anyone help me installing an ati driver?
<Jucato> it's trying to be a complete music player, so no wonder.
<Jucato> intelikey: because sometimes you need to give things a second look. you might have missed something
<abdul> i tried every howto i could find but it still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> which ati card abdul?
<abdul> radeon 9600 pro advance
<BluesKaj> oooh.. nice
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> that howto ^ ?
<rag> abdul: or use fglrx
<icheyne> abdul, have you tried the ATI wiki?
<BluesKaj> frglx driver should work , abdul
<rag> how to dvd, not load for me
<rag> why?
<BluesKaj> err fglrx :)
<abdul> fglrx is loaded, but fglrxinfo gives something with mesa3d
<intelikey> Jucato yeah i know.  just rambeling.     but i play all my audio with sox  and all my vidio in vlc  so i don't need anything else......
<Jucato> yeah... I know. I just stick to the defaults if they don't give me any trouble.
<Jucato> so far I've had no problem with Amarok or Kaffeine
<intelikey> sox is the console default.....
<icheyne> problem is that I like my apps to start immediately... Amarok takes about 5 secs to load and I use none of the fancy features
<icheyne> the UI is overblown as well
<abdul> ok i'll try out this binary driver howto
<abdul> thank you
<intelikey> time to scat.
<inkwell> I got it!!!
<Jucato> O.o
<vyoman> does anyone know where to look for a change log, for adept auto updates? or in other words how do I know why i am updating libgnomevfs2-0_2.16.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<vyoman> there is summary or explanation in the adept updates
<Jucato> vyoman: currently, there's no way to do that with Adept yet
<inkwell> where do i get the software to run world of warcraft?
<vyoman> ok - is there a web page listing the changes - I can't just go ahead and updates production machines on good will alone :)
<bimberi> !wow | inkwell
<ubotu> inkwell: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Jucato> !changelogs | vyoman
<ubotu> vyoman: changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<icheyne> inkwell, http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name?app_id=1185
<inkwell> yo
<nathan> How do I start easy ubuntu... When I click on it the icon jumps up and down for a while then disappears
<nathan> is there a chat room for it?
<apokryphos> nathan: #easyubuntu
<vyoman> thanks for your help guys! i am thinking of using synaptic for updates it does show the changes...
<nathan> thanks. I could have looked eh.
<inkwell> what is that?
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<inkwell> what's the diffence from wine to that codeweaver?
<Skrot-> inkwell: Wine is developed by the community, codeweaver is developed by a firm i think, and is not free
<Skrot-> or, codeweaver is the firm, think the product is called crossover
<inkwell> i like free better, but is there any diffence?
<eilker> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<Skrot-> inkwell: i think codeweaver crossover focuse their energy on a small subset of applications such as Microsoft Office
<Skrot-> While Wine is all over the place
<Jucato> same as cedega, while using Wine code, optimizes/focuses on running games
<FFForever> how long will it take to download kubuntu on dialup?
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> a loooong time
<Skrot-> Something like that
<FFForever> how long is long?
<icheyne> inkwell, I believe codeweavers contribute to wine, but cedega do not - but I'm not sure
<Jucato> have you ever tried downloading a whole CD on dial up? that long
<icheyne> FFForever, you would be better off ordering it from a cd seller
<LjL> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> Kubuntu ISO is 690+ MB
<apokryphos> FFForever: the CD is around 7mb/sec. If you download at, let's say max 5kb/sec, then :)
<apokryphos> *CD is around 700meg
<inkwell> wget http://thepiratecove.org/files/wine-0.9.21_wow_i386.deb.......where do i paste that?
<icheyne> FFForever, you seem to be in the states - there are loads of cd stores there
<icheyne> bye all
<campbch> what does it mean when you can't access the hard drive and konqueror says it "stalled," but the OS and all programs opened normally?
<FFForever> i know, but my friend is on dialup and hes in san fran and im not gunna do a 2day drive
<bobbyd> inkwell: buy cedega
<bobbyd> inkwell: it's cheap, less hassle and they keep up with the patches
<apokryphos> FFForever: amazon is good
<bobbyd> inkwell: but you would paste that in a konsole window
<FFForever> whats a gtood bt client for linux like utorrent?
<FFForever> good*
<apokryphos> ktorrent
<Jucato> ktorrent
<BluesKaj> azureus
<FFForever> is there a way i can disable sharing?
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is unstable in edgy
<apokryphos> yes
<FFForever> ktorrent isnt stable?, how do?
<FFForever> how so*
<apokryphos> it was fine for me when I used it
<Jucato> ktorrent is very stable, since Dapper
<xwolf-> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nathan> is there a way to make an image of a fresh install so that I can revert to it instead of reinstalling from the cd everytime?
<Schalken> does anyone know where i can download and install the beta of flash player 9?
<Jucato> !flash 9 | Schalken
<ubotu> Schalken: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/custom/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Jucato> easiest way probably, but it's only beta 1 (beta 2 was already released)
<Schalken> so there isnt a deb for beta2?
<Jucato> from Seveas? none yet. maybe some other 3rd party repo. but since Seveas is an Ubuntu dev, I'd trust his repo more...
<Schalken> okay, if there are too many problems with beta1 i'll get beta2 from adobe
<Schalken> Jucato: cheers!
<Schalken> i have mutliple lines in my apt sources for edgy, edgy-updates and edgy-backports repectively. can all these be put on the one apt line (so one line has multiple 'distributions')?
<Jucato> Schalken: you can have something like "deb http:...... edgy main restricted universe multiverse"
<Jucato> edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> just don't put edgy, edgy-updates and edgy-backports themselves on one line
<Schalken> Jucato: but not "... edgy edgy-updates edgy-backports main restricted universe mutliverse"?
<Jucato> yes. do *not* do that
<Schalken> okay
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: How goes?
<inkwell> where do you change the desktop theme? i downloaded one.
<Jucato> !changetheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> rawr
<Jucato> !changethemes | inkwell
<ubotu> inkwell: Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<DaSkreech> inkwell: Glad to see you!
<inkwell> good to be here
<inkwell> got my problem fixed thanks to all your help
<inkwell> and varios other people i annoyed
<DaSkreech> Which problem was that?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: I'm going to assume that you are ok since you are not responding :)
<inkwell> ha, the adept one
<DaSkreech> Ah right :)
<DaSkreech> inkwell: have you got your repositories setup already?
<inkwell> yep, got my video driver workin too
<inkwell> :)
<crazy_bus> Does anyone know if I will be able to fix this problem ;http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11368.0 or whether it would be better to just reinstall kubuntu
<inkwell> i installed kdmtheme but can't find it
<Jucato> inkwell: kdmtheme is for KDM Themes, not KDE themes.
<inkwell> o
<inkwell> where do you change the desktop theme? i downloaded one.
<Jucato> inkwell: and to access kdmtheme, press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol" and go to Administration
<Jucato> inkwell: I gave you a link already
<Jucato> !changethemes | inkwell
<ubotu> inkwell: Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<grumpy_penguin> Anyone else having trouble with OO freezing Kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: You can just reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> if you don't want to fix the problem
<benner> hi!, i just downloaded ati drivers... its a .run file, i have kubuntu 6.10 how to start the installation?
<Jucato> !ati | benner
<ubotu> benner: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> !ati | benner
<crazy_bus> Do you just click on reinstall.  Or completly remove it.  And then install it
<DaSkreech> What the heck?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: bleh
<DaSkreech> I haven't been able to infomr anyone all day :-(
<DaSkreech>  People keeps tealing the glory
<DaSkreech> stealing
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: I'd press alt+ctrl+F1 and login
<Jucato> lol
<crazy_bus> What does alt+ctrl do for you?  It doesnt do anything for me
<DaSkreech> from there run sudo aptitude remove kdelibs4c2a && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: alt+Ctrl=F1
<DaSkreech> +F1
<benner> Jucato: i did that before, its seem to have worked because the resolution and color was really better and faster window reaction but fonts are so BIG that i cant do nothing.
<DaSkreech> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<DaSkreech> Hmm cool
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: Oh press Alt+Ctrl+F7 to get back here
<DaSkreech> I keep forgetting to do that before :(
<DaSkreech> Now he'll never get back
<DaSkreech> assuming that crazy bus is a him
<crazy_bus> DaSkreech, but Alt+Cntrl+F1 does anothing for me
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: What OS are you In?
<crazy_bus> KDE is not working for me so Im using XFCE to try and fix it
<DaSkreech> really?
<DaSkreech> fascinating
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: ok before you do aanythign if Alt+Ctrl+F1 woks then you nedd Alt+Ctrl+F7 to get back here
<DaSkreech> now
<benner> can somebody can help me, i install the ati drivers like you told me, i rebooted its seem to have worked because the resolution and color was really better and faster window reaction but fonts are so BIG that i cant do nothing.. so i restored my xorg.conf in vesa and waiting for help :)
<DaSkreech> Holding Alt+Ctrl+F1 at the same time does nothing?
<DaSkreech> how big is big?
<benner> a letter take the whole screen or almost
<dennister> omg! here's the nvidia settings dialog i remember from windblows...
<crazy_bus> DaSkreech, it doesnt seem to do anything for me
<dennister> now why the heck does none of the kubuntu edgy documetnation even mention nvidia-settings?
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: Thats slightly crazy :)
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: do you use KDM ?
<dennister> and here i was wading through tons of other documentation from multiple sources...lol
<crazy_bus> I dont think so
<dennister> anyway...i think i can finally handle this now pps...bye for now
<DaSkreech> Did you install from a Kubuntu Cd?
<crazy_bus> I did
<DaSkreech> Hmm LIkely you are using kdm then
<DaSkreech> Jucato: you hearing this?
<xwolf-> i need to copy kmplot to a cd or whatever medium other than hd. how can i do that?
<Jucato> I've heard it since yesterday... and I'm as clueless as he is
<benner> can somebody can help me, i install the ati drivers like you told me, i rebooted its seem to have worked because the resolution and color was really better and faster window reaction but fonts are so BIG that i cant do nothing.. so i restored my xorg.conf in vesa and waiting for help :)
<DaSkreech> WHy can't he Alt+ctrl+F1 ?
<DaSkreech> benner: Which Video card?
<DaSkreech> benner: Oh! ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<benner> radeon x1600
<benner> ok im trying into #ubuntu-xgl
<fyrmedic> what is the command to delete a directory?
<DaSkreech> fyrmedic: rmdir
<fyrmedic> thanx
<fyrmedic> is there a tag to ignore the fact that it is not empty?
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: ok well time to do some command line stuff
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: can you open a terminal
<crazy_bus> yes
<DaSkreech> Ok type irssi -c irc.freenode.net
<crazy_bus> it says bash: irssi: command not found
<benner> what is the command to run a .run file ?
<DaSkreech> benner: ./name.run
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: sudo aptitude install irssi
<DaSkreech> then try it
<xwolf-> fyrmedic -r i think
<fyrmedic> xwolf; ok thanks I am having issues with it
<Jucato> fyrmedic: don't want to delete using Konqueror?
<xwolf-> how do i change 'user@machine:/home/whatever$' in konsole and tt1?
<DaSkreech> fyrmedic: you can do rm -rf but that's easily the most dangerous command in linux
<Jucato> that's why in some cases, it's safer to use Konqueror when deleting directories that are not empty
<crazy_bus> I typed it in, should I log into this room from the terminal
<fyrmedic> I am just already in terminal and figured it would be easier to type a few characters than go into gui and mess around but I guess I'll do that,.
<xwolf-> what's the problem with rmdir -r dir/?
<Jucato> xwolf-: no, the rm -rf command
<Jucato> xwolf-: also, there's no way to recover something you've deleted in the command line
<fyrmedic> xwolf; it just won't delete the directory and all the files and directories in it.
<root_> Ive logged into the program from the terminal
<root_> Im crazy_bus
<DaSkreech> root_: Hello Ok if things go terribly wrong you can login to IRC from that and come back and ask us stuff ok?
<xwolf-> well, $rm -r dir/ did just fine
<nanotube> does anyone know how to change my bridged interface in vmware-player from eth0 to ra0 ?
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: ok you can use that in case of soemthing bad
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: you can login here for more help
<crazy_bus> yes
<DaSkreech> ready to try reinstall Kubuntu?
<crazy_bus> ok
<DaSkreech> from the terminal run sudo aptitude remove kdelibs4c2a && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<nanotube> does anyone know how to change my bridged interface in vmware-player from eth0 to ra0 ?
<crazy_bus> Im doing that now
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: ok :)
<crazy_bus> So if everything goes ok with this command, willeverything work alright again?
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: Dunno but it's a good bet that it will probably work
<crazy_bus> And will all of my programs and settings still be installed?
<Hobbsee> root_: please dont do that
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: Ummm
<Jucato> tsk tsk
<DaSkreech> Dunno. All non KDE apps will be installed.
<Jucato> someone desperately wants to get kicked
* flaccid bashes root with a stick
<phillijw> i installed kubuntu and i installed 46xx firmware deb and i get this error
<phillijw> main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode4.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:03.0' with driver 'bcm43xx'
<phillijw> what do I do?
<scotchi> salut benje
<DaSkreech> I don't know about the ones that you installed that need KDE might not be there
<coreymon77> root_: you need me?
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: they should be an easy apt-get away though
<root_> No, sorry I was just trying to figure out the commands of this command line irc
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> okay
<DaSkreech> root_: Now you know not to do that one again :)
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: hows it going?
<root_> Yes i do, sorry :(
<crazy_bus> its currently up to removing kword
<DaSkreech> Ok it's going to ask you to stop KDM at some point
<DaSkreech>  I'm not sure whats going to happen then
<crazy_bus> what does KDM do exactly?
<flaccid> !kdm
<Jucato> handles KDE sessions... that is, login screen :)
<DaSkreech> Mostly it's job is to keep X running
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<DaSkreech> :-)
<ubuntu> ?
<phillijw> main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode4.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:03.0' with driver 'bcm43xx'
<phillijw> why cant i load that module
<crazy_bus> I logged into xfce from recovery mode
<flaccid> display manager calls window manager
<crazy_bus> Its removed kdelibs4c2a
<DaSkreech> ok it should be trying to install kubuntu-desktop now
<nanotube> does anyone know how to change my bridged interface in vmware-player from eth0 to ra0 ?
<crazy_bus> its now installing kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> is there a way to get konquerer to use firefox extensions? i have one extension i cannot live without :-(
<crazy_bus> which will take a long time due to slow internet :(
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Install firefox
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: Doh I should have made you copy over the debs
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: long time == days?
<crazy_bus> No, around 1 hour 10 minutes to go
<DaSkreech> Oh pfft then hang out here and chat :)
<DaSkreech> Or have dinner :)
<DaSkreech> assuming that it's dinner tiem where you are
<crazy_bus> Its not.  Its more around lunch time
<DaSkreech> Have lunch then :-)
<Jucato> australia?
<DaSkreech> crazy_bus: did you install a bunch of applications yourself?
<crazy_bus> Yes
<crazy_bus> Yes to australia and yes to installing a bunch of things myself
<DaSkreech> Were a lot of them KDE applications?
<Jucato> :)
<robotgeek> Kapplication
<flaccid> to australia?
<DaSkreech> or appliKation
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: that works better
<crazy_bus> I dont thing I installed many new KDE apps.
<crazy_bus> Most of the things I installed were gnome and kde independant
<DaSkreech> ok well that's good they will still be there
<DaSkreech> I like having a milion small tools :)
<darthvader> hello again
<darthvader> can anyone help me installing a driver for an ati radeon 9600?
<DaSkreech> darthvader: You killed my father!!!!
<darthvader> lol
<darthvader> please help me, it's driving me nuts!
<darthvader> i tried everything but it still doesn't work
<robotgeek> !ati | grep darthvader
<ubotu> grep darthvader: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotgeek> damn! | and grep go together
<darthvader> i followed every step in that howto but no success
<robotgeek> darthvader: i dont use ati, so sorry
<darthvader> wise decision
<robotgeek> darthvader: i actually use ati, sorry. but on mac, its old :)
<darthvader> ok ty anyway
<family> anyone in here use easyubuntu ?
<csills> yes
<csills> I use it
<csills> was curious and wanted to check it out
<d03boy> main: error loading '/lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode4.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:03.0' with driver 'bcm43xx'
<d03boy> how do I get this driver to work
<family> have it working with Edgy Kubuntu by chance ?
<csills> yes
<family> they say SVN version of it works, but the server is down -- so I can't get it, I'm looking for someone with a _recent_ copy
<csills> hmm let me check
<robotgeek> family: oh well :)
<robotgeek> d03boy: what card do you have? broadcom ?
<family> robotgeek, can't blame a guy for trying :)
<csills> how do you verify the version for easyubuntu
<robotgeek> csills: if you got it off svn, the svn info command tells you
<family> probably either as a comment in the python script, or a help menu would be my stabs
<family> csills, I get a ton of errors when trying to run it... clean install of Kubuntu Edgy (6.10)
<evolus> i edited kdmrc
<evolus> for 100 dpi fonts
<evolus> since i cant load the system
<evolus> Crash
<evolus> how can i reedit the file kdmrc ?
<evolus> can i do it via live cd ?
<robotgeek> evolus: the file should be in /etc/kdm, i think
<robotgeek> you can hit ctrl + alt + f1 and edit
<family> csills, what install method did you use for EU (easyubuntu) ?
<csills> I had some errors at first.
<csills> I had installed under gnome desktop
<csills> and did not work
<Benner> Grrr it did 3 days im trying to make work my Radeon X1600 in kubuntu 6.10.. i installed the ati drivers, seem to have worked fine because the resolution seem good, the colors are better than vesa, and window can be move without flickering.. BUT all the fonts are so big that i can't do nothing. even start a konsole.. but when i load xwindows from recovery mode, startx.. load perfect without that bigs fonts... Please somebody help
<evolus> robotgeek: i cant use these commands
<evolus> freeze screen
<csills> Looks like I downloaded the wget http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/files/easyubuntu-3.023.tar.gz
<csills> and installed it again
<csills> it has worked ever since then
<robotgeek> evolus: are you sure its frozen?
<evolus> yes
<evolus> the underscore is frozen
<robotgeek> evolus: okay, reboot. maybe boot into recovey mode
<csills> it works under gnome and KDE desktop now
<evolus> i tried
<evolus> that doesnt works
<robotgeek> evolus: do you have the live cd/install cd, try from there
<evolus> yes
<evolus> i am on the live cd now
<evolus> how can i access to my system ?
<robotgeek> evolus: there should be a "repair" my pc option
<evolus> cause when i try to access partition /
<evolus> i dont see these option
<evolus> i searched
<csills> family do you need the file again?
<robotgeek> evolus: okay, you have me confused.
<evolus> i must work and i cant access to my system
<evolus> i hope i dont **** all
<evolus> all my work / config is precious :(
<family> csills, i get errors with that... I'll try again though .
<family> csills, are you using a pretty bare Kubuntu ?
<csills> nope
<family> ubuntu ?
<csills> I upgraded Ubuntu a good while ago
<csills> yes the base install was ubuntu
<family> See, before I had to install the Ubuntu-desktop on Kubuntu before it would work
<family> lot of extra junk I'm not really wanting to install
<csills> then I installed Kubuntu on top of Ubuntu
<csills> yes I know
<csills> well I was new to Ubuntu and was just playing around
<csills> not that I regret it
<csills> works flawlessly now
<csills> love it
<confusco> does anybody have an idea why my game is running slow? I've installed the nvidia driver correctly and direct rendering is on.
<family> I like easyubuntu, but don't want to install 750Meg of extra _junk_ to run it ;)
<csills> so you have a clean kubuntu install right
<unix_infidel> Anyone here play XBL?
<inkwell> how do i install a kde theme?
<robotgeek> family: heh, just use the wiki :)
<family> robotgeek, easyubuntu wiki ?
<luca> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<robotgeek> family: no, ubuntu wiki
<luca> !install_theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install_theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luca> !install theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robotgeek> luca: hmm, you might go want ot look at www.kde-look.org
<Jordan_U>  confusco: what game?
<luca> I was trying to find a good guide for inkwell :)
<confusco> Tribes 2
<luca> not able to explain it properly now - I am on gnome
<luca> and do not remember every step
<inkwell> where do i......!install theme?
<inkwell> what is !install theme
<robotgeek> !yourself | inkwell
<ubotu> inkwell: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jordan_U> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<ironfroggy> anyone know a firefox extension that does something like add a button to quickly bookmark a page as "read later"
<ironfroggy> and maybe also a button to "read something marked for later"
<robotgeek> ironfroggy: i like the add bookmark here extension
<robotgeek> ironfroggy: create2 folders on your toolbar, and you are done
<starhawk> hi all
<ironfroggy> thanks
<robotgeek> hi starhawk
<evolus> erf, i must reinstall all
<evolus> :(
<robotgeek> evolus: err, no
<robotgeek> evolus: linux users never reinstall :)
<robotgeek> evolus: okay, are you dual booting or single booting?
<evolus> dual boot
<starhawk> I am tring to set up my internet I downloaded kubuntu 6.10 it is wireless linksys b the wireless pannel dosnot see it
<robotgeek> !wireless | starhawk
<ubotu> starhawk: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<starhawk> oh it is usb adapter
<robotgeek> starhawk: see if your card is supported first
<starhawk> I dont see it in the docs
<starhawk> been there
<evolus> robotgeek: why ?
<robotgeek> starhawk: complete model of card please
<Benner> Grrr it did 3 days im trying to make work my Radeon X1600 in kubuntu 6.10.. i installed the ati drivers, seem to have worked fine because the resolution seem good, the colors are better than vesa, and window can be move without flickering.. BUT all the fonts are so big that i can't do nothing. even start a konsole.. but when i load xwindows from recovery mode, startx.. load perfect without that bigs fonts... Please somebody help
<robotgeek> evolus: okay, what happens when you boot into rescue mode from cd?
<evolus> idem
<evolus> frozen when loading of tty fonts
<family> robotgeek: probably me looking in the wrong place, but I'm not finding much help
<evolus> error with ndiswrapper but i dont think that is the problem
<robotgeek> evolus: hmm, strange. and all this because you changed dpi?
<evolus> because my fonts were ugly
<evolus> thats stupid XD
<robotgeek> family: i can guide to the page on the ubuntu wiki, i am also trying to get on to the svn :)
<family> robotgeek: I would appreciate that
<robotgeek> family: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<starhawk> it is a linksys b wireless usb adapter 2.4 ghz wusb11ver. 2.8
<family> robotgeek: I've already been to that page, it doesn't have much to do with getting easybuntu running though
<starhawk> it is a linksys b wireless usb adapter 2.4 ghz wusb11 ver. 2.8
<BluesKaj> lenny from lalaland
<robotgeek> starhawk: can you tell the output of "lsusb -v" and paste it somewhere?
<starhawk> it will be a minite or two
<robotgeek> family: sorry, cant do much about easyubuntu right now.
<robotgeek> starhawk: sure
<yanqing> howto call the katapult
<yanqing> it has run, how to call out?
<robotgeek> yanqing: alt + space
<yanqing> I got nothing with alt+space
<robotgeek> yanqing: hmm, strange.
<ank> works right out of the box here
<yanqing> edgy?
<robotgeek> yanqing: it worked for me in dapper too
* evolus cries
<yanqing> yes, in dapper it's ok
<ank> edgy here
<robotgeek> evolus: it does not make a lot of sense, to be honest
<Benner> Grrr it did 3 days im trying to make work my Radeon X1600 in kubuntu 6.10.. i installed the ati drivers, seem to have worked fine because the resolution seem good, the colors are better than vesa, and window can be move without flickering.. BUT all the fonts are so big that i can't do nothing. even start a konsole.. but when i load xwindows from recovery mode, startx.. load perfect without that bigs fonts... Please somebody help
<robotgeek> Benner: binary driver?
<evolus> ill test some tips
<evolus> ++
<evolus> thanks robotgeek
<robotgeek> starhawk: this page says your card might work wth ndiswrapper: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#L
<Benner> i installed drivers like when you type !ati here
<confusco> does anybody have an idea why my native game(Tribes 2) is running slow(Half FPS of Win). I've installed the nvidia driver correctly and direct rendering is on.
<robotgeek> Benner: maybe uninstall, then?
<ceros> i'm having trouble burning the dvd iso image for kubuntu on the ppc
<Benner> ok for install, but how to remove ?
<ceros> when using k3b, the error i keep receiving is that images over 4gb are not supported
<robotgeek> Benner: you can use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<robotgeek> Benner: by going to "ctrl + alt + f1" and back by "ctrl + alt + f7"
<Benner> yes i did that alots of time, tried fglrx and ati..   the ati one freeze the boot, but fglrx have jumbo fonts... what is weird, is when im in recovery mode, it works fine
<robotgeek> Benner: i dont use ati, i dunno. sorry
<Benner> ctrl-alt-f1 gives me a orange distortioned image, ctrl-alt-f7 goes normal
<ceros> anyone know of another way to burn the dvd?
<robotgeek> Benner: it should ave given you a terminal
<robotgeek> ceros: k3b does not work?
<ceros> ok, what other way can i burn this dvd?
<Benner> ok looks like im having drivers problem if i cant go into others console... tell me, the page with ati instructions you gave me, was for ubuntu 6.10.. but im running kubuntu..is it the same instruction?
<robotgeek> Benner: should be
<intelikey> ceros gnomebaker k3b xcdroast are all frontends to     cdrecord
<intelikey> or used to be.
<Benner> i downloaded ati drivers from ati.com.. it's a 50mb .run file.. how i can start this app?
<alex__> could anyone give me some advice on installing a lexmark z611 printer?
<ceros> is there anything i can do on the command line?
<fribuntu> ceros: you could use cdrecord directly, but I am not sure if it supports images > 4GB
<intelikey> Benner chmod 755 *.run ;./*.run
<intelikey> ceros cdrecord is cli
<alex__> i have the drivers unpackaged but when i go to install them from printer management list, there's no z611
<Benner> intelikey: thanks let me try.. in recovery mode or in a konsole is ok?
<intelikey> Benner yes either   may need sudo.
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> Benner sudo chmod 755 *.run ;sudo ./*.run    <--- with sudo.
<Benner> intelikey.. ok it's installed.. i'm rebooting...
<ceros> the thing is the dvd iso image for kubuntu on the ppc is 4.2GB
<intelikey> 0,0
<ceros> cdrecord keeps giving me the error that it can't burn images over 4gb
<Benner> intelikey: ok it's installed correctly, but i still have my jumbo font problem :(
<intelikey> kcontrol  set all fonts
<Benner> when i put my xorg.conf in vesa mode, everything is fine, with flgrx jumbo fonts... i think i will take a photo of the screen to show you
<FFForever> how do i install a newer kernel?
<intelikey> newer than ?
<FFForever> .17r5
<rhodri> hi, i'm trying to change the colors of my kubuntu, but can't find the setting for the main frame in the file browser, can anyone help!??!  thanks
<intelikey> FFForever get the source and build it.
<FFForever> i cant just use apt-get?
<kuja__> cdrecord doesn't do dvds, it only does cds.  dvd+rwtools burns dvds
<intelikey> FFForever for newer than 2.6.17   not likely
<intelikey> FFForever dapper still uses 2.6.15
<starhawk> I am a dummy and cant make the floppy work or the internet
<intelikey> starhawk sudo mkdir /media/floppy ;sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy -o umask=000
<Benner> intelikey: can i send you the pictures i took to give you an idea of my problem?
<starhawk> I am not good with the command line thats why I choose kubuntu
<intelikey> Benner no.
<intelikey> dialup.
<starhawk> for the graphical interface
<robotgeek> starhawk: are you still trying to get the outut?
<kuja__> dialup can be rather painful to get working in linux....
<starhawk> wireless tooo
<intelikey> kuja__ not if you have a modem
<intelikey> it is a pain if you are playing with a winmodem
<robotgeek> starhawk: okay, just tell me what the id: xxxx is on lsusb
<kuja__> True enough.
* intelikey thought he threw all the winmodems away.... then noticed one in this box i thought it was a nic
<Benner> i though i could have a great experience using kubuntu for the first time... my first step is already alots of problems not even able to make my ati card working... i really tried but unfortunaly i have to go back at windows :(
<root_> exit
<intelikey> Benner you have the worst vidio card possable for a linux configuration....   or next to it...
<starhawk> id 0000
<kuja__> ATI on Linux? Ewwww
<robotgeek> starhawk: what about dev: xxxx
<intelikey> yep.  linux + ati = yuch
<Benner> the thing who make me mad, it's a font problem not a driver problem...
<kuja__> What sort of font problem?
<starhawk> device 001
<intelikey> scaling
<Benner> can i send you screenshot kuja?
<starhawk> as far as I can tell
<kuja__> sure, why not
<Benner> kuja__it's does that right after fgrlx install
<kuja__> does what? I've yet to see anything
<Benner> doesnt allow me to send to dcc server says
<Benner> i'll give you an url
<renato__> boa noite alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar minha webcam?
* kuja__ waits
<Benner> kuja__ http://66.130.124.127:81/1.jpg
<Benner> kuja__ http://66.130.124.127:81/2.jpg
<Benner> kuja__ http://66.130.124.127:81/3.jpg
<renato__> se tiver alguma alma abenoada ai pra fazeresta beno :(
<robotgeek> Benner: holy crap!
<robotgeek> !es
<kuja__> Oh my ...
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<robotgeek> binary driver are evil!
<ash211> !pa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Benner> yes holy crap!
<kuja__> So, does the card work at all without the proprietary drivers?
<Benner> yes in vesa mode it's works fine.. and it's work fine in fgrlrx but only if i go in recovery mode and type startx
<alex__> anyone know why i wouldn't be able to view my printer driver cups?
<kuja__> recovery mode = bad idea
<kuja__> I have an idea
<Benner> good
<kuja__> go into a terminal
<kuja__> type in
<kuja__> adduser testfont
<kuja__> su - testfont
<kuja__> startx
<kuja__> You'll have to kill x first though
<robotgeek> kuja__: dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig wont help him?
<crimsun> robotgeek: for...?
<kuja__> Maybe it will, maybe it won't?
<intelikey> startx will fail if x is already running
<robotgeek> crimsun: he has huge fonts, i was just guessing :)
<crimsun> ah
<Benner> im in recovery mode in the console now.. so wich one first ?
<kuja__> Well, he said the fonts are fine if he's root (a different user), so I wondered if it could have something to do with user specific configuration
<crimsun> (btw, in edgy it would be dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config )
<robotgeek> in feisty, it will be fontconfig-config-config
<intelikey> oh that's like redondantly repetitive
<Benner> Native, Autohinter or auto?
* robotgeek reminds himself that he is in #kubuntu and must remain dignified
<Benner> oups auto = none
<kuja__> Do you have a CRT or LCD monitor?
<Benner> CRT
<kuja__> try native ... if I remember right hinting doesn't look right on some crts
<crazy_bus> Thank you to the person who was helping me.  KDE works again now.
<Benner> enable fontmapping per default?
<nathan> I can't seem to access the internet with my rt2500 card with 6.10 any ideas
<Skeez187> How do I manually save a session in Kubuntu?
<intelikey> i dont know what an rt2500 is but there may be a wiki on it.
<kuja__> It's in the K-Menu
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> !network
<kuja__> > enable fontmapping per default?
<kuja__> yes
<lascar> does anyone know how to add additional display resolutions to the x-server?
<Benner> ok i rebooted, did the same
<nathan> I can see the network but it won't connect
<intelikey> lascar get a better card ?
<lascar> ::sighs::
<lascar> i got a bigger monitor
<kuja__> Benner: might as well try my idea then
<intelikey> lascar all joking aside. reconfigure X
<Benner> i'll have to try you idea kuja, but tommorow i copy paste your lines
<lascar> intelikey: I know.  How?
<Benner> because i really have to go now :(
<intelikey> lascar sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kuja__> later
<Benner> tanks guys i ll come back tomorrow!
<kuja__> Hope he wrote it down, I certainly won't be in tomorrow, have to work.
<intelikey> benner needs a new keyboard.  his "h" isn't working.
<kuja__> *work the day after tomorrow, really, really, really early that is
<kuja__> intelikey: lol
<intelikey> see there is no h in tohmarrow
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> kuja__ you laughed to soon and ruined that one.... ;/
* kuja__ is a pro at making things go wrong when least suspected
<intelikey> :)
<Skeez187> Alright I cant find it
<kuja__> I guess it was worth dropping in... haven't touched IRC in years
<intelikey> kuja__ glad ta have ya with us.
<nathan> how do I check what driver kubuntu is using for my wirless card
<kuja__> The servers I liked died, kind of like how the forums I like die, &c
<intelikey> nathan lsmod ?
<campbch> anyone know why the mlnet core won't load on kmldonkey?
<Skeez187> I'm using edgy, how doi manually save my session
<Skeez187> ?
<robotgeek> Skeez187: K-Menu -> Save Seeion
<Skeez187> .. owned by stupidity.
<campbch> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<intelikey> Need to get 240kB/54.9MB of archives.
<intelikey> After unpacking 183MB of additional disk space will be used.
<kuja__> I never thought to look there either. It still stumps me as to why I can't save it from kcmsmserver
<intelikey> that's for installing kde.... i don't think i will.
<intelikey> hah to install gnupg   it says   The following extra packages will be installed:
<intelikey>   libusb-0.1-4
<intelikey> why would gnupg depend on libusb-0.1-4 ???
<alex__> could anyone give me some help with installing a printer?
<intelikey> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<lascar> intelikey: no thanx; i've used that before, and it certainly doesn't ADD resolutions
<lascar> there's some manual editing involved
<lascar> and i'd like to know where
<lascar> !x-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mad> hey everybody ))
<intelikey> add repos ? lascar what are you on about ?
<lascar> display resolutions.  Same as before?
<mad> #ubuntu
<kuja__> You have to check which resolutions you'd like when doing the reconfigure-xserver, afterwards it should be able to change it from systemsettings
<intelikey> lascar sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   <--- if you will answer the questions correctly.  that is what you want.
<BluesKaj> !X
<lascar> kuja_: and how would i do that?
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> it does add resolutions if you configure correctly.
<kuja__> It has, or should have, a question regarding resolutions (it doesn't seem to behave quite the same in edgy though)
<intelikey> kuja__ i can't speak for edgy.  dapper is as far as i go.
<lascar> tell me about it
<intelikey> try adding -plow
<lascar> nothing wrong with the refresh rate
<lascar> kuja_: what if i edited the Screen section of the xorg config?
<intelikey> kuja__ have they indeed removed the only useful part of the reconfig process in edgy ?
<kuja__> No, I just remember it misbehaving once or twice before, I'll double check now to check though
* intelikey keeps a failsafe xorg.conf in his root dir.
<intelikey> or should i say root's home.
<kuja__> Seems to still have all functionality to me *restores backup*
<intelikey> asked for the rez's like a good reconf should ?
<kuja__> yup
<lascar> kuja_: for the record, there was no change
<intelikey> that's nice.
<dragonfly7> What is a good GUI app to burn data CDs?
<bipolar> dragonfly7: k3b
<kuja__> Now that I think really hard about it, I think it was linked to my closing out konsole in the middle of a reconfigure :P
<lascar> intelikey: look, whatever problems you have, kindly get over them.  This is a support channel hosted over the internet.  What personal issues could you possibly have with me?
<dragonfly7> bipolar: Thank you.
<intelikey> lascar that's nice.
<bipolar> dragonfly7: yw
<raphael1> sup
<raphael1> guys
<lascar> bonsoir
<intelikey> kuja__ that's do it... seeing that you have the option to write certan sections befor moving to the next section.... a forced exit after the first write would definitely hose the config.
<intelikey> s/'s/'ll/
<kuja__> ah, I see, user error strikes again ;)
<intelikey> pebcak
<kuja__> Hmm, looks like the room went quiet on me allofasudden
<intelikey> al  lof  as  ud  den   ?
<intelikey> #ubuntu is prolly still krazy
<intelikey> if you like scrolling text
<crazy_bus> For some reason the music in The Battle of Wesnoth has a sort of crackle to it.  The sound effects don't and neither does anything else.  Does anyone know how to fix it?
<kuja__> A hammer will give you a good start.
<intelikey> have hammer and mace.  need a longbow.
<kuja__> What do you run it in anyway, wine I presume?
<intelikey> crazy_bus i turn the music off in wesnoth.  play my own audio files....   never have even dl'd the music files for it.
<crazy_bus> No.  It's a open source multiplatform game
<intelikey> kuja__ no it's native
<kuja__> amazing, those are far and few between :O
<intelikey> !wesnoth
<ubotu> wesnoth: fantasy turn-based strategy game. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.8-1 (edgy), package size 1820 kB, installed size 4140 kB
<brett> is there any graphical c++ coding environments for linux?
<intelikey> and the official channel is here on freenode.
<intelikey> #wesnoth
<kuja__> brett: try kdevelop
<brett> kuja__: the channel?
<crazy_bus> I know, I joined it 2 minutes ago
<intelikey> !kdevelop brett
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<kuja__> channeL/
<intelikey> !kdevelop | brett
<kuja__> **channel?
<brett> oh
<brett> heh
<david> does anyone here use frostwire?
<david> I've been having problems connecting lately any ideas why?
<intelikey> david is this a poll or is there an ensuing quarry ?
<CVirus> hehe
<brett> thanks
<david> i was just wondering if anyone else is having problems with it, frostwire that is
<david> I haven't been able to establish a connection for about 1 week
<brett> I found a program in add/remove or adept.. i dont remeber which that allowed me to switch my desktop behavior to a more Windows like interface... but now i forgot ... does anyone know what it is called?
<kuja__> which behavior are you trying to change?
<brett> the clicking mostly... i want to click to select
<brett> rather then to run
<lascar> ah
<kuja__> In other words, to make it click to select, doubleclick to run?
<lascar> brett: system settings -> peripherals -> mouse
<msl> david, I didn't have any problems earlier today
<lascar> change the settings in the "Icons" box under the "General" tab
<brett> lascar: thanks
<lascar> brett: np
<brett> with kdevelop can i design forms in a gui or only through text?
<kuja__> through the gui
<FFForever> how do i install flash?
<crazy_bus> does anyone know what the path would be for the main folder of Battle of Wesnoth?
<rerere> does anyone know where  to configure the log in screen on 6.10
<crazy_bus> Don't worry I've found it
<msl> crazy_bus: /usr/share/games/wesnoth/
<msl> nm :)
<kuja__> rerere: you can use kcontrol to do it
<rerere> i'll tryed but if i set a different backround it will show the backround after i loged on not on the main log on screen
<kuja__> rerere: It's a Kubuntu issue ... never had any trouble with that in Debian. You'll probably have to do something more complicated to be able to switch it.
<rerere> and the changes i made in /etc/kde3/kdm don't work as well
<rerere> yes debian no prob
<rerere> i just need to find the path where the log in screen is configured
<FFForever> anyone wanna help me get sound in flash9?
<LeeJunFan> rerere: /etc/kde3/kdm
<rerere> and the changes i made in /etc/kde3/kdm don't work as well
<LeeJunFan> rerere: changes to kdm? you need to disable the theme, that overrides everything else.
<LeeJunFan> rerere: Theme=no or whatever.
<rerere> i c i will try that
<LeeJunFan> rerere: if you look you'll see that line having to do with enabling theme in kdmrc
<rerere> ok thanks
<crazy_bus> Has anyone here installed The Battle of Wesnoth from add/remove programs and then later added in the sound files with adept?
<FFForever> nope, why would u do that?
<crazy_bus> I installed the game in Add/remove programs because I saw it there.  But the version there is the one without campaign and music packages.  And it didn't say so
<rerere> LeeJunFan: /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu got it thanks
<LeeJunFan> rerere: ah, you changed the theme to suit your needs then instead of disabling it?
<crazy_bus> So to get the music I chose the package in adept.  However the music in the Wesnoth game has a crackle in it
<rerere> LeeJunFan: no worrys i will find my way around now
<FFForever> why dose the vlc player for firefox say no video?, but if i download and play it it works
<sdlnxgk> Happy Thanksgiving Everyone !!!
<crazy_bus> Is it thanksgiving?
<Dr_willis> It will be in 6 min...
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> here at least.
<crazy_bus> Is it still Wendnesday where you are?
<FFForever> how do i make vlc's firefox plugin work with wmv's?, it just says no video
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis I hear  ya on the 6 mins have to go to work and didn't want to forget :)
<sdlnxgk> ya still Wed here 2100hrs
<sdlnxgk> Wed Nov 22 21:04:54 PST 2006
<Dr_willis> allready had one turky dinner at work....
<Dr_willis> get another one tomorrow....
<Dr_willis> Yummm......
<Dr_willis> I can feel my self getting sleepy now..
<sdlnxgk> I will have three when it's all  said and down
<sdlnxgk> having one at work tonight
<sdlnxgk> then at home tomorrow
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to install the latest "Battle of Wesnoth" to fix my problems.  If I followed this tutorial, what would I need to change to make it work in Kubuntu?
<sdlnxgk> then at work again
<crazy_bus> http://gaming.gwos.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=63
<Dr_willis> crazy_bus,  may be easier to just get the latest source and install it in your users home dir.
<sdlnxgk> nice webpage  have to bookmark that one
<crazy_bus> How would I do that? Dr_willis?
<sdlnxgk> trying  to get this patch installed for WoW right now which is a big FAT no go...
<Dr_willis> crazy_bus,  thats absicially what that guide is doing.
<sdlnxgk> talking to cedega channel to get it fixed
<Dr_willis> crazy_bus,  you may just need to install some gnome dev pacakges..  follow the guide and see if any errors pop up.
<crazy_bus> ok, I'm trying it now
<Dr_willis> crazy_bus,  or try          ./configure   instead of  ./configure --disable-gnome1  --with-gnome
<Dr_willis> I perfer to ./configure --prefix=/home/willis/mystuff
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> that way it stays in my homedir.. not installed systemwide
<crazy_bus> I'm just not very adventurous with installing having my KDE recently break :(
<changeagent> just curious, but why did gaim 2 make it into Ubuntu edgy and not Kubuntu edgy? (yea, I know but I don't like Kopete)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. you mean installed by default? the 2 should be using the same repositories.
<Dr_willis> !info gaim2
<ubotu> Package gaim2 does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<changeagent> ubuntu advertises it as being available in edgy
<Dr_willis> we have advertisements?
<Dr_willis> egads wesnoth-1.1.12.tar.gz   is 70mb.. thats a large amount of source for a game.
<Starwatcher> hey all question has anyone have a problem with thunderbird v1.5.08 linking with firefox v2?
<crazy_bus> Yes, considering I just downloaded the older version to have it not work properly
<DFM> evening
<Starwatcher> older version thunderbird or firefox i have to problem with firefox bring up thunderbird but thunderbird can do no updates or search for extention without it being able to call on firefox
<Starwatcher> to=no
<DFM> I want to install Ubuntu 64bit on my system that already dual boots xp/kubuntu
<DFM> when I install will it add itself to grub?
<DFM> or will it rewrite grub and cause me to loose access to the 32bit version?
<DFM> I have been searching but guess I don't know what to look for.
<kuja__> DFM: it will rewrite your grub such that it will use the grub menu.lst from the new installation. It should detect both of the others though
<LeeJunFan> DFM: that's right, when your system boots you will have your choice of all 3 OS'es but the grub it will be using will be the one on your new installation, so if you need to edit grub then edit the one on your newest installation.
<DFM> ok
<DFM> if I uninstall the 64 bit version how do I reset grub like it was before?
<LeeJunFan> DFM: first boot into the 32 bit version and run sudo grub-install hd0, or whatever your HD is.
<LeeJunFan> DFM: running that from your 32 bit install will install it's grub config to the HD.
<DFM> i see
<DFM> then edit grub to remove reference to 64 bit?
<FreddyM> Jucato, ping
<Jucato> FreddyM: pong
<FreddyM> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=137758
<FreddyM> can you confirm this
<FreddyM> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/72522
<FreddyM> using that data
<Jucato> FreddyM: I can't set bugs in KDE to CONFIRMED. only devs can do that
<DFM> final ?.....do you recommend that I put 64 on win hd since I only use it for gaming and if something messes up then nothing is lost
<Jucato> I'll just comment that I'm experiencing it to
<FreddyM> Jucato, we can't get it fixed because LP is a non-KDE site and the KDE team needs feedback to KDE apps on their page
<Jucato> s/to/too
<DFM> or add more partition's to linux drive?
<FreddyM> Jucato, no i mean leave the same comment you left on the LP page on the b.k.o page
<Jucato> oki dokie
<FreddyM> Jucato, that's what i mean
<LeeJunFan> FreddyM: I've never seen that, really it sounds like your lag might actually be loss, and rexmitting the away message to the IRC server because the ACK timed out.
<LeeJunFan> FreddyM: you on wireless?
<FreddyM> LeeJunFan, no
<FreddyM> i connect via DHCP to my shcoo networks
<Jucato> FreddyM: done. and why aren't you using your regular nick? :P
<kuja__> I'm not experiencing any trouble like that, and my lag is far worse. I'm using a different server though...
<FreddyM> I can check the /raw file  around sunday
<FreddyM> Jucato, the other nick is connected at my school computer, 200 miles away
<Jucato> oh....
<LeeJunFan> FreddyM: if it's a registered nick you can kick it.
<LeeJunFan> /msg nickserv help
<FreddyM> LeeJunFan, i know but I like to have my uptime
<FreddyM> arg i got dc'ed somehow
<stuart> can someone advice how to remove software not showing in synaptic
<stuart> advise that was
<Dr_willis> how did you install it?
<Dr_willis> that way they can have more shopping days. :)
<darkangel> hi!! I need an expert opinion... what's better, open office or star office? XD
<Admiral_Chicago> darkangel, i like Koffice
<Dr_willis> Open office is the free varient that used to be staroffice i thought.
<Dr_willis> is there still an actual staroffice?
<darkangel> mmm why? koffice, what's the difference?
<Dr_willis> i find abiword does what i need.
<Jucato> KOffice integrates well with KDE
<Jucato> OpenOffice.org is cross platform and probably handles ODF formats better than the others
<Jucato> Abiword can't even open .odt, I think
<Admiral_Chicago> darkangel, you'll find it's a matter of what you like, i like Koffice and abiword and hate Open Office
<Admiral_Chicago> other people HATE Koffice and love OpenOffice
<Jucato> OopenOffice is also a bit heavy, and usually needs Java (you can turn it off)
<Admiral_Chicago> but i still reccomend OpenOffice to Windows users
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, i'll keep that in mind, i hate java
<darkangel> ok I think I should try koffice, thank's for advice!
<archangel_> Hey anyone here know how you can access your bluetooth cell phone (Razr) through kubuntu?
<archangel_> can you do that?
<archangel_> Windows XP cant do it very well at all
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, yes
<Dr_willis> thers severral bluetooth packages you can install that enable it.. it can be a little bit of work..
<archangel_> sweet, I had a feeling you could
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup might help
<crazy_bus> Abiword can open odt
<Dr_willis> Bluetooth seems to be one of those over hypped things.. :) it was just supposed to revolutonize everything!
<archangel_> I have blue tooth software installed
<Dr_willis> Its slowly gaining ground i guess.
<archangel_> I just dont know how to run it
<omari> man i hate to be the guy dependent on windows but there is too many configurations that are needed to be done before linux is a good machine
<omari> for the home consumer
<Jucato> Dr_willis: time to step outside the house  :)
<omari> that is
<Jucato> O.o
<omari> but thats what you pay for with windows
<omari> ease of mind and hassle
<Admiral_Chicago> omari, i've heard the opposite
<omari> even more so than with linuxx
* Jucato readies the troll alert
<omari> i mean dont get me wrong windows ihas alot that needs to be done also but
<omari> most of it is point click
<Admiral_Chicago> omari, i installed Kubuntu on a guy's computer and he told me "I hated setting up drivers in windows"
<omari> mental capability of a 5 year old
* Jucato takes the bait...
<omari> bubut at least with windows you know your getting the latest drivers
<Jucato> Kubuntu is specifically built for the home consumer/desktop user. You barely have to do any setup, unless you have some exotic hardware. What takes time is to set it up the way Windows is set up (like codecs). but that's unique to Kubuntu
<omari> not some patch created by joe blow in the attic
<omari> i love the concept of linux
<omari> GNU
<omari> i am forcing myself to get into it
<Jucato> omari: Kubuntu does not even recommend using patches or drivers from 3rd party repositories
<Jucato> from some "joe blow in the attic"
<omari> i got suse on the tlap adn kubuntu on the desk
<omari> but is gets tiring
<Jucato> bottom line: Linux is not for everyone, just as Windows or Macs aren't for everyone
<omari> tru tru
<Admiral_Chicago> omari, i think it's more of a "set up out of the box" with Kubuntu, Windows is a long process
<Lynoure> omari: I'd love to take this discussion to #kubuntu-offtopic but I do not want to take part of it here as it is not a support matter
<Jucato> [end of -offtopic discussion] 
<omari> oh this is a a support froom
<omari> i just thought it was the kubuntu community room
<omari> my b
<omari> i still like it thats why im not done with it yet thanks
<archangel_> how can I connect via data cable to my Razr?
<archangel_> anyone?
<archangel_> I will ahve to pick this up tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> archangel_, maybe check the forums
<archangel_> I cant keep my eyes open
<archangel_> thanks Admiral_Chicago
<family> whats the command to give the old "first time kde" setup wizard ?
<Jucato> family: the program is called KPersonalizer. not installed by default
<family> one that askes if you would like to go with a certain style, change timezone, and turn off program-start feedback etc
<family> Jucato: thanks
<inkwell> Edit your ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc.......how?
<PurpleMonkey> help needed. How to set the Networking DNS so that it will NOT reset when the computer go to sleep. I am using a router. The Firefox cannot connect to internet when that happen
<isecross> Hello, i need help, I installed yesterday firefox 2.0 and when i'm goint to page starting of https:// i got that error:
<isecross> Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager
<isecross>     installed.
<Schalken> where are icons stored?
<Jucato> Schalken: icons installed by admin or through a package manager /usr/share/icons/ icons installed by the user using System Settings/KControl ~/.kde/share/icons
<Schalken> Jucato: sry yeah thats what im looking for, thanks!
<smaggard> happy thx giving!!! gobble gobble!
<Jucato> hehe :)
<d03boy> i need some help getting wireless to work
<d03boy> help me or i'll eat your soul
<unix_infidel> d03boy: is that a question?
<eilker> !vmware > eilker
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless : d03boy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless : d03boy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless | d03boy
<ubotu> d03boy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<XVampireX> Anyone tried ktorrent 2.1beta1?
<Emess> nope
<musya3d> anyone here know how to use kopete? or does use t?
<musya3d> it*?
<Admiral_Chicago> XVampireX, no but ti want know
<Admiral_Chicago> musya3d, what about it?
<musya3d> i cant seem to get my accounts to log on, and it asks for my wallet password which i give to it but it says incorrect password, and its not incorrect thats for certain.
<Admiral_Chicago> musya3d, did you try your log in password?
<musya3d> yea i did
<musya3d> how would you go about relogging into your accounts anyway i cant seem to find that option?
<XVampireX> Admiral_Chicago: I'm compiling, will tell you how it goes
<Admiral_Chicago> musya3d, delete your ~/.kde/shares/kdewalletmanager I believe it is
<Admiral_Chicago> XVampireX, cool
<musya3d> Admiral_Chicago: where is that file at?
<RoC_MM> musya3d, that's the path
<Admiral_Chicago> /home/user/.kde
<Admiral_Chicago> user being your log in name
<Admiral_Chicago> ~/ is shorthand
<musya3d> cant seem to find that directory nor file
<Admiral_Chicago> musya3d, please open up konsole
<cntb> clicking links here on xchat brings konqueror. I would like firefox to show links by default instead.HOw?
<Schalken> where are the system color schemes stored?
<Jucato> Schalken: /usr/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes or ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes
<musya3d> is terminal the same as konsole?
<Schalken> musya3d: yes
<Schalken> Jucato: cheers!
<musya3d> ok its open now what?
<Admiral_Chicago> musya3d, cd ~/
<Admiral_Chicago> ls
<eilker> hi people, anyone experienced in vmware ?
<unix_infidel> eilker: what would you like to know?
<eilker> unix_infidel:i wanna try other operating systems(like redhat,suse,bsd,win 2003 server etc.) in my linux/kubuntu, is free products of vmware enough for me ? or should i buy commercial softwares ?
<Admiral_Chicago> musya3d, can you PM me?
<unix_infidel> eilker: what do you want to use the Operating Systems for?  General worksation testing, Enterprise Worksation Testing, SOHO Server Testing, Enterprise Server Testing?
<unix_infidel> eilker: you should also be asking yourself...What software will i be running on the Guest Operating System.
<eilker> unix_infidel:first step for me, to know those operating system desktop enviroment, its structure etc, my aim is on experience, nothing related with complex thing at the moment
<unix_infidel> eilker: Then finally you should ask yourself, What is my host hardware?  Will it support my testing needs.
<unix_infidel> eilker: I'd personally recommend using no less than p4 and 512MB RAM for vmware anything.
<eilker> unix_infidel:p4 2.4 and 512 ram here already
<londo4> How can I Check whether your application uses OSS instead of ALSA???
<unix_infidel> eilker: that's bare minimum.  If you have the opportunity to upgrade to atleast 1GB RAM that would be favorable.
<londo4> Hallo Admiral_Chicago?
<unix_infidel> londo4: use alsa-oss and it wont matter, you can have legacy oss apps use alsa :)
<Admiral_Chicago> londo4, hello
<Admiral_Chicago> is your system wokring
<londo4> No man
<londo4> I` m trying untill now
<Admiral_Chicago> londo4, i think it is in sytem settings, sounds or something
<londo4> Do you can give me that instruction again?
<peanutb> how would i set up my windows wifi driver with ndiswrapper? it seems to give an error on boot up, something about invalid argument and modprobe
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd check but i'm afk my main computer at home. on windows :|
<londo4> ok
<eilker> unix_infidel:i see, thank you
<peanutb> anyone
<unix_infidel> eilker: you want to run vmware on linux or windows?
<londo4> I have a old computer that mean I`m using OSS application ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Admiral_Chicago> peanutb, that's the best i could do
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm not a networking person at all
<peanutb> its time for me to get a native linux wifi card, i guess.
<eilker> unix_infidel:i wanna run it in my kubuntu
<unix_infidel> eilker: http://www.vmware.com/download/server/
<unix_infidel> get that and go for it.
<unix_infidel> Be aware though, that using vmware server 1.0 with Server 2k3 has some SERIOUS Limitations.
<eilker> unix_infidel:yeah i was already there:) , and should i need to download vmware player thing ? it is free too, what is it for ?
<unix_infidel> eilker: yes, its totally free. its a program
<unix_infidel> eilker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<unix_infidel> That tutorial is to install windows xp, the Linux installs are very similar.
<Schalken> where is trash stored?
<Jucato> O.o
<cntb> NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX          100 DDR/200 DDR]  (rev b2) i slegacy or not ?
* Jucato wonders if Schalken has heard of "Search"...
<Jucato> Schalken:
<Schalken> Jucato: can you search hidden files?
<Jucato> Schalken: ~/.local/share/Trash/
<eilker> unix_infidel: i have already checked the tutorial too, thanks:) but i couldnt undstand your warning  "Be aware though, that using vmware server 1.0 with Server 2k3 has some SERIOUS Limitations."
<cntb> Schalken, maybe trash is per user ? in .trash ?
<Jucato> Schalken: afaik, yes
<Schalken> cntb: thats what i thought :P
<Schalken> where is the search thing anyway?
<unix_infidel> eilker: You mentioned earlier that you wanted to use windows server 2003 with Vmware Server 1.0.
<Jucato> Schalken: Find Files/Folder in the K Menu, or Ctrl+F in Konqueror
<cntb> in konsole Schalken
<cntb> Schalken, cd ~
<cntb> user@pc1ubuntu:~$ cd .Trash/
<cntb> user@pc1ubuntu:~/.Trash$
<eilker> unix_infidel: ohh 2k3 means windows server 2003:) got it
* Jucato wonders why he doesn't have a ~/.Trash
<Schalken> cntb: no such folder as ~/.Trash it appears it's actually ~/.local/share/Trash/ as Jucato said
<Schalken> Jucato: only the latter searching method works
<Schalken> Jucato: what is the command for what would normally be 'find files/folders' in the kmenu?
<cntb> ah on my sys tis exactly there ok
<Jucato> Schalken: kfind
<Schalken> Jucato: cheer
<Schalken> s
<eilker> unix_infidel: i am excited of wmvare, i am gonna try many os, it is a great software right ?
<Jucato> it should be in the K Menu by default anyway, beneath Add/Remove Programs
<Admiral_Chicago> night all, especially you Jucato
<unix_infidel> eilker: Vmware Server will do what you want it to do.  It's not great software by any means, its very limited compared to ESX or Xen or even XenE
<Schalken> Jucato: my kmenu is still the same as i had configured it in suse
<peanutb> ohh my wifi card is alinksys, thats why it dosnt work very well.
<Jucato> Schalken: that's weird. it should have these by default beneath Utilties: Add/Remove Programs, Find Files/Folders, Help, System Settings
<Jucato> anyway, off to bed for a while.
<Schalken> lol, 'for a while'
<Jucato> quick nap.
<Jucato> quick afternoon nap to subdue my asthma
<eilker> unix_infidel: esx is also vmware company product too as i know, do u suggest me to use Xen or XenE ? i can change my mind with your comments...
<eilker> !Xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<unix_infidel> eilker: Vmware server will be your most cost efficient solution.
<eilker> unix_infidel: i see, may i send you a private msg ?
<unix_infidel> eilker: I'd prefer you keep it in the channel as others might benefit from your  questions and comments.
<kruemeltee> morsche
<eilker> unix_infidel: may be it is not allowed here to ask one of my question, ok no problem :)
<eilker> unix_infidel: anyway thank you very much for your help, see you
<[Nige] > anyone got ati drivers working with edgy?
<sYnie> hey there. am i allowed to use pictures on a homepage, that are under the gpl ? like the icons, coming with KDE ?
<crimsun> as long as you cite them.
<crimsun> (give credit where credit is due)
<sYnie> of course, i'll do.
<musya3d> How do i open up ports on a kubuntu system? anyone know?
<rerere> unix_infidel: so XEN is free and you can boot xp inside kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> rerere: the first part is true, the second part is iffy.
<rerere> iffy?
<unix_infidel> rerere: google Xen and Windows.
<kasim> Hi, is 'qt4-assistant' available in kubuntu edgy? Seems to be missing for qt4-demo.
<rerere> thanks already at it
<kasim> musya3d: network ports? use python.
<Daviey> Does kubuntu edgy use usplash or splashy as the boot splash screen?
<rerere> XenSource has succeeded in booting Microsoft Windows on top of Xen software
<devinus> I thought that Kubuntu used Firefox by default. What happened?
<T3hWiz0rd> can anyone trouble shoot why SWAT wouildn't be working
<kasim> rerere: in kubuntu i hope?
<rerere> well i will try
<rerere> any other solutions to avoid dual booting
<rerere> FREE
<kasim> rerere: im also interested, so this was more a question?
<rerere> yes i will give it a try
<devinus> Does anybody know what happened to Firefox in Kubuntu?
<kasim> there is dual-boot, wine, qemo, xen, .... nothing is perfect yet imho
<musya3d> devinus, nothing it should be there
<musya3d> but then agian i installed mine over ubuntu
<musya3d> you can get it with apt-get
<achmet_> why when i try to enable the nvidia drivers its give me the message (
<achmet_>  unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<achmet_> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<kasim> devinus: firefox is not included in a out-of-the-box kubuntu but can be installed manually
<rerere> kubuntu comes without firefox apt-get
<musya3d> devinus do this, sudo apt-get install firefox
<achmet_> what's wrong with nvidia drivers? why i can't enable them?
<devinus> musya3d: will firefox use kde programs for playing video and such?
<musya3d> mmm, not sure, what kind of videos?
<musya3d> most web based video or games are in java or flash,
<T3hWiz0rd> SWAT seems to not start at all
<kasim> again: anyone aware of Qt4-Assistant?
<family> where do I go to turn off the launch feedback ?
<family> where it does the bouncing icon as an app loads ...
<kasim> T3hWiz0rd: i also gave up on SWAT, after a very short testing time. Dont know what kubuntus default way of Samba-Handling is. I use naked config files ...
<family> application startup notification .. thats what I wish to turn off
<noiesmo> open system settings go advane then session manager
<noiesmo> family, ^^^^
<noiesmo> family, open system settings go advance then session manager
<noiesmo> doh family it's service manager
<pred2k3> hi, will my installed packackes be deleten when I upgrade to edgy?? (ps: how can I see my latest version?)
<family> whats it called in there ?
<T3hWiz0rd> kasim: so swat never worked for you
<family> noiesmo: still don't see it
<kasim> T3hWiz0rd: not immediately, gave up after some minutes. I use smb.conf directly
<T3hWiz0rd> kasim: i can't get smb.conf to join my doamin
<T3hWiz0rd> domain
<T3hWiz0rd> i want to be able to log into my nt4 domain users
<fuzzy> how mount windows partitions in kubuntu?
<kasim> T3hWiz0rd: so you have an nt4-server running and want to use kubuntu as client? Then use Konqueror with url smc://nt-server/share
<ruzle> Dven  flink a :D
<fuzzy> jepp ;)
<fuzzy> men vil gjerne ha svar  da
<fuzzy> :P
<ruzle> fr nok svar snart
<fuzzy> for jeg begynner  g lei eminem - when i'm gone
<fuzzy> :P
<T3hWiz0rd> kasim: i want to be able to LOG INTO my domain users
<T3hWiz0rd> kasim: not just "Brows" their shares
<T3hWiz0rd> log in with them
<fuzzy> how mount windows partitions in kubuntu
<fuzzy> sjekk loggen din da vel ruzle??
<ruzle> looking 4 it
<kasim> T3hWiz0rd: i dont understand what you mean by 'log into a domain user'?
<ruzle> finner faen ikke annet enn logg fra idag
<fuzzy> bah
<fuzzy> kasim: can you help me? how mount windows partitions in kubuntu?
<Fiyawerx> ?? bugs on the floor stop moving
<Fiyawerx> nice, wrong chan :)
<kasim> fuzzy: you CAN mount (with command 'mount') vfat and ntfs partitions
<fuzzy> thx
<Jucato> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kasim> fussy: i assume you have those partitions on a dual-boot Kubuntu and Win Box
<mike-ekim> Hi guys, i tried going from gnome to Kubuntu-desktop, i installed pacakage KDE, and kubuntu-desktop, and i see many KDE applications, including "Konsole" but it still boots into gnome
<mike-ekim> any help with this
<kasim> Jucato: what? I have a XP-ntfs partition mounted to my kubuntu FS
<ruzle> fuzzy: wget wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<ruzle> no just : wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<ruzle> hehe
<fuzzy> kasim: i'm totally new with this kubunti thingy.. what i did was formatting the hd windows was on.. installed kubuntu.. and on the other hd i have all the mp3, moovies etc.. i want to find that
<ruzle> fuzzy: jeg har funnet ut av det ffs...
<fuzzy> kjk
<fuzzy> men jeg skjnte ikke hva du mente
<ruzle> Se p kompete
<kasim> fuzzy: is this mp3-HD formatted with NTFS or vfat|fat32 filesystem? What OS was it?
<mike-ekim> can someone please help me with this kubuntu-desktop issue?
<kasim> mike-ekim: i did that some time ago and had to DEINSTALL some gnome progs
<T3hWiz0rd> so, i've supposedly got my computer successfully joined to my windows domain
<T3hWiz0rd> when logging into linux, how do i point it to a domain login?
<Jucato> mike-ekim: have you chosen KDE from the Sesssion in the menu at login?
<T3hWiz0rd> i know on a mac to log into a domain it would be domainname/user
<Seeker`> mike-ekim: Did you change the session you were loggin in to?
<mike-ekim> no
<mike-ekim> lol
<mike-ekim> sec.
<mike-ekim> im so stupid sorry giys
<mike-ekim> too late
<kasim> T3hWiz0rd: you want the user-authentication be done by that nt-box?
<T3hWiz0rd> kasim: yeah so i can log into my domain user when i need to
<XVampireX> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/KTorrent_2_1beta1_has_been_released
<kasim> T3hWiz0rd: you keep repeating the phrase 'log into my domain user'. Cant you tell in other words what that is for you?
<T3hWiz0rd> kasim: as in log into my nt users account via linux
<T3hWiz0rd> i have user profiles on the nt server that i want to log into. The same profiles i log into via windows.
<kasim> T3hWiz0rd: log in with which prog. ssh? Grafical stuff vnc, nx?
<T3hWiz0rd> kasim: i want to be able to log into it as an account
<T3hWiz0rd> kasim: the same way a mac can, using the domain account
<T3hWiz0rd> this computer needs to be a domain client
<T3hWiz0rd> i want to be able to log into the computer using my samba domain user profile
<unix_infidel> why in the world would you use smb/cifs to authenticate?
<T3hWiz0rd> unix_infidel: because its a network with a domain?
<T3hWiz0rd> net rpc says it joined the domain
<fuzzy> How can i watch webcam in Kopete?
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> is anybody using eclipse, by chance?
<ubuntu> hello
<Seeker`> luca: yes
<ubuntu> what up?
<luca> Seeker: how would I import a project? I am trying to learn, I am really newbie with the program :)
<luca> I am trying to use bioclipse
<Seeker`> i dont know what bioclipse is
<Seeker`> and where do you want to import a project from?
<ubuntu> i dont know this program
<luca> http://www.bioclipse.net/ it is something like a project? plugin? I dunno how to define it...
<luca> something which should be run in eclipse...?
<luca> I am new as I said :(
<ubuntu> it's a science software?
<Seeker`> have you managed to install bioclipse?
<luca> yes perfectly
<luca> yes ubuntu
<ubuntu> ok
<luca> what should I do now?
<Seeker`> http://wiki.bioclipse.net/index.php?title=Getting_Started
<luca> I have tried to use the executable, and tried to import the zip into the eclipse, but no good :(
<ubuntu> im graphic designer
<luca> Seeker: problem is I do not get to the first screen
<luca> I guess there lots of plugins for your work too :)
<rerere> ubuntu: graphic desiner on linux?
<luca> should I paste the error message on pastebin?
<ubuntu> in mac too
<rerere> linux what programes you use?
<ubuntu> in linux: gimp. inkspace
<Seeker`> luca: Yes
<ubuntu> sodipodi
<ubuntu> sribus
<ubuntu> just freesoftware
<rerere> thats what i try but coming from cs2 photoshop and corel draw x3 is quite difficult
<luca> url should be this: http://pastebin.com/831205
<ubuntu> my web
<ubuntu> refritostudio.com
<ubuntu> www.refritostudio.com
<Seeker`> i dont know what would cause that
<ubuntu> hola macro
<ubuntu> eres de chile por lo que veo
<luca> firstly it would not see the java, so I followed the faq and tried to change the ini - this is what I get :(
<linux_> hey all
<ubuntu> hi linux
<luca> hi
<linux_> he ubuntu how long are you into the linux now ?
<luca> nothing, there seems to be some problem with java :(
<linux_> how can I remote control my windows 2003 server with linux ?
<luca> in general, in any case, how would I use an eclipse-generated program or plugin?
<devin_> is there a page that describes fiesty fawn and expected features?
<devin_> i want kde4 :-D
<nikko> Hi to all. I have installed Gnome under Kubuntu. With "apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop" can i remove it? Or there is any other way to remove it? Thnaks
<luca> nikko: no way
<luca> nikko: if you remove only ubuntu-desktop, you will remove nothing from your computer
<luca> nikko: maybe aptitude can do the trick, from console, but from synaptic, it is a pain, you have to track the packages manually :(
<nikko> luca: Is there any other way?
<Brushwell> ubuntu-desktop is a dummy package. It's safe to remove.
<luca> not that I am aware of
<luca> which does not mean much actually :)
<nikko> When you install ubuntu-desktop you can select which enviroment you want. There is the same option when u try to remmove it?
<zezelle> salut
<zezelle> jai un probleme
<defrysk> !fr | zezelle
<ubotu> zezelle: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<linux_> my firefox won't play flash ??
<linux_> I already have installed diverend things
<Jucato> have you install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<XVampireX> !flash | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linux_> oke thanks guys
<XVampireX> Weird, should have given some info on Flash
<XVampireX> not just freeformats in general
<XVampireX> or restricted
<defrysk> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone got any idea why kubuntu is saying smbfs is not a correct file system type?
<Jucato> XVampireX: the instructions for installing flash is in the RestrictedFormats page
<velle> hi, I cant find a way to set a keyboard shortcut for changing keyboard layout. Is it possible?
<Jucato> velle: System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Jucato> (on Dapper, that would be System Settings -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts)
<XVampireX> Jucato: I know, but it should have at least given a direct link, like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#flash (Or whatever it was)
<Jucato> XVampireX: it's hardly practical to give a specific link for each and every codec/plugin, specially since those specific anchors could change anytime, while the RestrictedFormats page does not (or rarely)
<velle> Jucato: thanks :) i have been looking there before, but for some reasons i did not see it in the list
<visik7> anyone succeed to get zeroconf working on kde ?
<visik7> through zeroconf:/
<visik7> anyone succeed to get zeroconf working on kde through zeroconf:/ ?
<visik7> sorry
<cntb> bbl
<eilker> lets say i have two users, first is x, second is y, what happens if igive this command "sudo adduser x y"
<teledyn> god i hate konqerrror
<Jucato> ?
<teledyn> how the heck to i get it to stop automounting /media/cdrom0?  i don't even have an entry for it in fstab but konqerror goes and does its own thing anyway
<eilker> !tee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: look in kcontrol
<teledyn> there's a "mounting" tab in the properties thing if you right click it, but its greyed out
<kuoke> fedora core 6 rulz
<teledyn> kcontrol -> Disks and Filesystems is just a glorified front-end to edit /etc/fstab
<kuoke> !fedora
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<defrysk> teledyn, settings > controlcenter >peripherals > storage media > advanced tab > turn enable blah blah off
<Jucato> it's hardly Konqueror's fault, though. there might be something amiss in fstab, or in the control module that defrysk pointed out
<teledyn> defrysk: thanks
<defrysk> teledyn, stop hating ;)
<Jucato> Konqueror itself does not automount anything
<teledyn> defrysk: i want to :-)
<defrysk> ;p
<teledyn> defrysk: its been a bad day.  i did have to build my own kernel because of a couple bugs with the stock ubuntu 2.6.17 generic
<defrysk> teledyn, control center is your friend :)
<teledyn> defrysk: that must be why its not in the ubuntu menu by default?
<defrysk> it is in mine
<defrysk> setting > controlcenter
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: look under storage media
<Jucato> System Settings -> Notifications -> Storage Media Notifications
<teledyn> defrysk: in the Storage Media Advanced tab there's only one box: Enable medium application...   the other 2 are selected but greyed out
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: under peripherals
<teledyn> i'm in kcontrol as root
<Jucato> defrysk: KControl or the Settings menu is not enabled in Kubuntu K Menu by default
<Jucato> you don't need to be root afaik
<defrysk> hmmm
<teledyn> either way the options are greyed out
<defrysk> Jucato, thats not good i thiink
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: bet cd polling is active
<Jucato> defrysk: why? System Settings is already there anyway
<teledyn> Linux_Galore: it is but i can't dselect it
<Jucato> note: I don't want to get into a System Settings vs KControl discussion right now
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: sudo kcontrol
<teledyn> Linux_Galore: read above.  that's what i'm doing.
<Linux_Galore> sounds like a service is mounting the device
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: kdesu, please
<teledyn> Linux_Galore: right now the media is ejected
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: dont forget fstab is an old init thing Ubuntu doesnt use init
<teledyn> Linux_Galore: really?  I didn't know that.   what does it use instead?
<Linux_Galore> upstart
<teledyn> wow.  thanks for that info.
<Jucato> but it still uses fstab
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yes but once it up from what Im reading it doesnt really need the fstab anymore
<Jucato> or are you talking about the UUID stuff?
<teledyn> Jucato: but konqueror ignored my fstab entry for /dev/hdc including the mount point i set and did its own thing
<Jucato> hm... wish I had more time to help. but gtg
<Jucato> but if you guys are still around in around 45 minutes, I'll try to help again
<Jucato> it would be good to pastebin your fstab to let others check
<teledyn> /dev/hdc        /cdrom   udf,iso9660 unhide,user,noauto     0       0
<teledyn> but konqerror mounts it at /media/cdrom0
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: put a # in front of it
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: aaah
<teledyn> Linux_Galore: i tried that too
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: yeah thats normal
<teledyn> i think this is a konqueror issue unrelated to fstab
<T3hWiz0rd> can someone explain to me why kubuntu will NOT. for the life of it, automount a samba drive in fstab
<teledyn> well its not the end of the world.  the real show stopper earlier was the buggy 2.6.17 generic kernel which was giving sense erorrs on /dev/hdc and spewing in syslog about not being able to mount blank media
<teledyn> my 2.6.18 custom fixed that plus an ACPI error
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: if you mount it under /cdrom konqueror wont see it
<teledyn> Linux_Galore: that would be perfectly fine with me.
<Linux_Galore> teledyn: konqueror only sees /home /media  as a user
<teledyn> in fact, preferable
<teledyn> oh that's not good
<teledyn> yeah i noticed that under ubuntu.  i just switched from sid not long ago.
<Linux_Galore> theres a file under ~/.kde  to set the security
<teledyn> i wish there were something like sid but a bit more tested and less unstable
<teledyn> too bad debian is so badly managed that its spawned a zillion forks
<teledyn> UseSecurityManager=true in konquerorrc   but that's all i can find.  setting it to false doesn't seem to have any effect.
<xpoint> !apcupsd
<ubotu> apcupsd: APC UPS Power Management. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.12.3-1 (edgy), package size 295 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<xpoint> no howto :(
<kuoke> lol
<octan> xpoint, for howto try google :P
<xpoint> i have apcupsd running as server on my gentoo box as master, but i like to add it to my ubuntu as client, problem for me is that the ubuntu is compiled without nis
<octan> or the wiki
<octan> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<jerod> hallo
<octan> hi
<jerod> wie war eigentlich noch der name fr deutsche kubuntu hilfe
<jerod> des chatraums
<octan> !ubuntu.de
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu.de - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> erm
<xpoint> octan: there should be a way to be here
<octan> !wiki apcupsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki apcupsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octan> nop
<octan> jerod english pls
<jerod> can anybody help me  i need the roomname from the german help for kubuntu
<Alter-Ego> !german
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about german - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fabioFx> hi.. how to alternate workspace in kde (edgy)? with Ctrl+TAB does not function :(
<apokryphos> it should... if not, change the shortcut from the system settings
<fabioFx> thank's
<MARTA> ubuntu edgy wont see on new lg core duo notebook  wired netcard RT8168/8111 . what is the cure ?
<xpoint> octan: google is not nice here
<octan> google is on you webbrowse .. last time i checked it was. www.google.com/linux :)
<xpoint> octan: /etc/init.d/apcupsd start gives error cant connect to 127.0.0.1 port 3551
<teledyn> jerod: vielleicht kubuntu-de
<fuzzy> how can i watch webcam in the kopete msn thingy?
<wildchild> !terminatorx
<ubotu> terminatorx: A realtime audio synthesizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.82-7ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 326 kB, installed size 1300 kB
<fuzzy> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<Azzco> Hello I've got a small problem here... I've got the 1.42 version of Zsnes but I want to dowgrade to 1.36 due to some new problems in it... how do I do that with adept?
<[GuS] > Bonjour tout le monde...
<larsivi> are anyone experiencing crashes (in KDE apps, mainly konqui and kopete) that seems to originate in QPixmap ?
<fuzzy> can anyone help me with telling me howto install a webcam?
<ermak> i am using kubuntu 6.10, everywhere fonts are just perfect (i have installed msttcorefonts), but in openoffice fonts are ugly and i don't know how to change them, can anyone help me, please?
<fribuntu> Hi all
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hi
<gtwy> happy thanksgiving
<Th3_Cr0up13R> when is thanksgiving ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> what is it ? only us has it dont they ?
<Skrot-> Th3_Cr0up13R: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=thanksgiving
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Skrot-: i was saying like y do they have to do something like that?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> usually only in america is big
<Th3_Cr0up13R> and give thanx to what for what
<Th3_Cr0up13R> ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> you know what i mean ?
<Skrot-> Read the wikipedia article, I'm not from the US so I don't know :)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hehehe
<Th3_Cr0up13R> me neither
<gtwy> Th3_Cr0up13R: when the first settlers in america came here
<gtwy> it was rough and people died alot
<ZmAY> hello.. yesterday i switched my picture on 2 displays (TV as second display), now when i reboot system i cant go into system, instead of login screen there shows only kubuntu logo and stops.. on second display appars nothing, any help??
<Jucato> it's beyond us to question countries' holidays... and hardly the channel to talk about it.
<Jucato> don't mind me... :P
<Th3_Cr0up13R> hehe do you want us to stop Jucato
<gtwy> but after they had made initial peace with the indians and were starting to learn how to grow crops and live here they gave thanks
<maverick> am wondering did anybody here successfuly install matlab on edgy
<maverick> wiz everything working fine
<maverick> ?
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: just don't forget to check once in a while if someone's question has been overlooked :)
<Th3_Cr0up13R> sounds good for what 500 years ago
<fuzzy> can anyone tell me how to install quickcam? i've found the driver. tar.gz file.. but i'm n00b with this so i don't know how to install
<gtwy> i was wondering the other day, which repository do i have to add to my list to install kismet ?
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Jucato: what do you mean
<Jucato> Th3_Cr0up13R: I mean that some valid Kubuntu-support question might be overlooked or buried with offtopic discussion
<Jucato> which is why offtopic is usually discouraged
<gnomefreak> gtwy: universe repo
<Th3_Cr0up13R> Jucato: you are right, i am sorry
<gtwy> gnomefreak: so i just add "univserse" after the url then, correct?
<gtwy> if not ill just google it further
<Th3_Cr0up13R> i just wanted to make conversation since noone was speaking at the time
<maverick> So, no matlab users here
<gnomefreak> !repos | gtwy
<maverick> ?
<ubotu> gtwy: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<gtwy> :) thanks
<gnomefreak> read that link ;)
<maverick> So, no matlab users here?
<tim_flatus> Hi, I've been trying to install kubuntu on a machine that originally had ubuntu hoary installed. Is the upgrade path known to be broken?
<ZmAY> anyone here for display (Xorg) help?
<tim_flatus> ZmAY, no, but I may be having similar problems. ;)
<Hobbsee> tim_flatus: maybe a little.  you'll have to upgrade hoary --> breezy --> dapper --> edgy though
<ZmAY> did u read my problem
<Hobbsee> tim_flatus: so it's rpobably easier to download a cd
<visik7> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<tim_flatus> Hobbsee, I guessed you would say that. I've gone hoary -> Breezy -> Dapper so far and now have broken xorg.
<scheuri> hi all
<Hobbsee> tim_flatus: why's it broken?
<ZmAY> maybe if someone know how to access Xorg.conf file?
<tim_flatus> Hobbsee, claims not to able to find keyboard and mouse modules, although they're clearly installed.
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Hobbsee> ZmAY: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<larsivi> are anyone experiencing crashes in QPixmap (in Konqueror, Kopete, etc) with Kubuntu 6.10 ?
<ZmAY> brb
<tim_flatus> Hobbsee, I think half my problem is that I'm used to the Debian way of doing things and I'm not up to speed on the Ubuntu approach. BTW I'm basically setting up a machine for a computer virgin who wants kastrolog. I thought a K/ubuntu system would be easier.
<tim_flatus> Probably will be once I've figured out how to install it properly.
<Hobbsee> tim_flatus: true, but X shouldnt break.  debian should handle it more or less the same way, too
<tim_flatus> Hobbsee, that's what I thought.
<tim_flatus> Maybe a driver issue with this particular video card :(S3 virge):
<gtwy> what graphics card?
<fuzzy> how come I can't run Amsn.. it starts loading, and then it just stops and disappears
<tim_flatus> gtwy, you asking me? S3 virge
<gtwy> i am not sure on ubuntu, but when i put gentoo on my amd64bit i had to recompile the kernel with modules enabled and download, compile and install the nvidia driver
<gtwy> hmm not sure about S3
<tim_flatus> gtwy, Hobbsee, I don't think I'm really asking the right questions. I'll come back in a bit.
<gtwy> sorry i couldnt help
<guiden> hello
<tim_flatus> gtwy, np. Thanks for trying. ;)
<guiden> anyone who knows a good guide to make the 3d acceleration for my ati radeon 9800 pro card to work properly?
<Hobbsee> tim_flatus: i'd just clean install edgy on it.  that's probably safest.  however, dist-upgrades are mostly supported
<Hobbsee> !ati | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Momal> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guiden> uboto: thanks
<guiden> ubotu*
<gtwy> on this repository guide it is saing to use dapper-commercial main... actually a lot of the links say dapper, was that the last release?
<gtwy> because all mine say edgy, which i know is the current release
<gtwy> and it's telling me to add "dapper-commercial", but i feel i should be adding edgy-commercial
<_al_> gtwy: if you use edgy add edgy-commercial
<Momal> HELP! K3b wont let me make an audio cd when i drag in mp3s it says its an unsupported format but the mp3's play in amarok and other media players fine. I used to beable to make audio cds but for some reason just now I can't :S
<Jucato> although edgy-commercial is practically empty
<Jucato> Momal: do you have lame installed?
<gtwy> would it mess anything up if i added dapper since edgy is empty?
<Jucato> not really sure
<Momal> Jucato: yes its installed
<smoenux> is anyone here using Kopete for the Jabber protocol on Google Chat? I cannot get mine to work
<Jucato> Momal: oops wrong package. you're trying to burn an audio cd right?
<tim_flatus> Actually, one of the reasons I'm trying to avoid CD install is that I'm having problems burning CDs. Is it possible to mount the ISO directly from the hard drive somehow and install from that?
<Jucato> smoenux: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<Momal> Jucato: yea so I can use it in normal cd players :)
<Jucato> Momal: you need libk3b2-mp3
<Jucato> !libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<smoenux> Thanks Jucato
<defrysk> Momal, read : https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/burning-cds.html
<Momal> Jucato: thanks it worked :D... weird I how it got removed.. I have burnted an audio cd before :S.
<gtwy> who is having problems with google chat?
<guiden> I can't become root
<guiden> I never made a root account
<Jucato> !sudo | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<guiden> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> guiden: ubotu is a bot :)
<guiden> haha what a good bot :)
<scheuri> aye, he is nice...
<scheuri> !cookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scheuri> hm
<gtwy> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support
<scheuri> but does not accept cookies from strangers...
<guiden> He already given me two usefull webpages
<jpatrick> scheuri: biscuits, FTW
<scheuri> jpatrick: ah, right...;)
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Jucato> scheuri: ^^^^^
<smoenux> LMAO
<scheuri> riiiight...but still...does not take cookies from strangers...;)
<smoenux> oops... soz caps
<guiden> How big is ubotu's script code? It must be huge if it's that "ntelligent"
<Jucato> !ubotu | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<guiden> cool,
<guiden> Is the kubuntu dist like an "outsider" or is the user like anyone who is using ubuntu generally?
<gtwy> arent all us linux users outsiders ;)
<DaSkreech> Does the Live CD come with LVM support?
<Healot> iirc, no DaSkreech
<guiden> Hehe I guess so ^o-o^
<DaSkreech> great. So the CD is useless :(
<gtwy> i have been using linux as a server OS since 1997, and honestly i am very very impressed with ubuntu/kubuntu as a desktop os.
<DaSkreech> gtwy: Great spread the word!
<DaSkreech> gtwy: Never mind just spread the CDs :-)
<fuzzy> can anyone help me with a small issue?
<fuzzy> how can i watch other peoples webcam in kopete?
<defrysk> !anyone | fuzzy
<ubotu> fuzzy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fuzzy> jeje
<defrysk> hehe
<fuzzy> can you help me or not
<gtwy> fuzzy: we'll never know if we don't know what's wrong
* defrysk has no webcam
<guiden> Well the only thing I'm not impressed of is the ammount of software available, the adept installer doen't have much programs, or have I missed something?
<gtwy> eh use the package manager
<DaSkreech> fuzzy: What protocol?
<guiden> isnt't the adept installer the package manager?
<fuzzy> hey i'm n00b.. talk english :P hehe
<angasule> I believe nvidia has released new drivers and now the beta drivers are no longer needed to use AIGLX? I haven't installed Edgy yet to check, but if I'm right https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX needs to be updated
<fuzzy> msn i guess if that was the question
<gtwy> guiden: sure, but i figured you meant going though "add remove programs" because there is significantly less that way
<DaSkreech> fuzzy: Ah I think there is a entry in the menus
<gtwy> which programs are missing that you want? although i noticed 2 apps i wanted didnt exist, but it may be from legal issues
<fuzzy> tried to find out.. looked everywhere in the menus.. :/ no such thing =/
<fuzzy> DaSkreech: i can accept invites etc, but no picture comes up
<DaSkreech> Ahh ok :)
<gtwy> fuzzy: use kopete its an instant messenger that can do msn
<DaSkreech> You could ask in #kopete
<fuzzy> gtwy: i use kopete...
<fuzzy> but i need to figure out how to view other peoples cam
<gtwy> oh, got a little behind in the chat didn't realize that
<fuzzy> ;)
<angasule> fuzzy: you're on edgy? I was planning on installing edgy mainly because it should support msn webcams
<fuzzy> do you know how to view the cams?
<fuzzy> angasule:  i'm on edgy
<Jucato> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<angasule> fuzzy: and have you tried watching someone else's webcam? or just tried to send yours?
<DaSkreech> angasule: someone else's I'd bet
<fuzzy> yup.. tried several times.. but nothing happens
<fuzzy> i accept the invite but theres nothing happening
<gtwy> could issues with webcam be related to firewalls?
<angasule> gtwy: I'm pretty sure it is, yes
<angasule> I think msn's webcam is not NAT friendly
<gtwy> fuzzy: figure out what port its on and forward that port to your computer
<gtwy> and then send an invite
<fuzzy> ok, that tells me nothing.. :P this is my first day using other things than windows :P hehe
<gtwy> fuzzy: this would be something you would do on your router
<guiden> How do I know which version of KDE I'm using?
<gtwy> fuzzy: did msn webcam work when you were on windows fine?
<angasule> guiden: pretty much all KDE programs have an 'about KDE' in the help menu
<DaSkreech> guiden: open some random app and look under help
<fuzzy> kk... i opened up several ports on my router.. but how can i find out what port the cam is on?
<fuzzy> yes webcam worked perfectly
<gtwy> google
<gtwy> hmm if it worked fine before then it may not be the router
<fuzzy> ok
<Don-XY> Hallo everyone
<gtwy> the people you tried to use it with, were they the same people you used it with before?
<Don-XY> How are you doing?
<Don-XY> I need some help, I` newbie man
<guiden> But it said on the kubuntu page that it has kde 4, I only have 3.5.5 I'm maybe out of date
<DaSkreech> guiden: read it again :)
<DaSkreech> You'll find the word Preview changes a lot
<angasule> guiden: KDE4 is not out yet, there is a developer snapshot, and you don't want that
<Don-XY> I used this sudo command tom mkdir /usr/java
<guiden> aha ok
<fuzzy> gtwy: ifi ts not the router, how can i get it to work? i don't care if my cam works, but others
<Don-XY> when I try this :sudo cp jre-1_5_0_09-linux-i586.bin /usr/java
<k_osh> configure cups without kde installed. is there a cli-tool?
<gtwy> fuzzy: here is why i ask. if you are connecting with people you connected to before without having to configure your router, it means THEY configured their router
<gtwy> fuzzy: so if you are connecting with someone new now, it may not work because they might also have not configured their router
<gtwy> fuzzy: so if two people are trying to connect to each other but neither can accept incoming connections it will fail
<Don-XY> I get this output: cp: cannot stat `jre-1_5_0_09-linux-i586.bin': No such file or directory
<fuzzy> kk... but I connect to people i'ce connected to before.. and they haven't changed anything
<Don-XY> what can I do?
<gtwy> did you install the webcam packages?
<defrysk> Don-XY, install java-package
<defrysk> and make an installable .deb
<Don-XY> on package manager?
<fuzzy> gtwy: webcam packages at the hardware support site?
<defrysk> sudo apt-get install java-package
<Healot> Don-XY: the file isn't on the pwd, dude
<defrysk> Don-XY, read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76735 for info and further howto
<gtwy> fuzzy: im not sure if it would be through the package manager or through the hardware manufacture, but try the package manager first
<defrysk> Don-XY, it explains for udate 6 but for update 9 is same only different version
<defrysk> update*
<gtwy> fuzzy: i am out of here, check out google "kopete msn webcam"
<fuzzy> ok.. that's through add/remove programs right?
<fuzzy> kk.. thx for the help =)
<Don-XY> derysk-- ok
<Healot> jre-1_5_0_09-linux-i586.bin >> the file isnot on your current directory, Don-XY; that's why
<gtwy> no go up to system and click on adept package manager
<defrysk> Don-XY, just make sure to download the .bin, not the rpm
<defrysk> Don-XY, also install fakeroot
<defrysk> and futher follow the website's instructions
<defrysk> further*
<defrysk> and install java-common
<Healot> the only thing he missed the location of that file, there is not need to install java-package etc. etc. fun huh?
<defrysk> its all in the howto anyway :)
<angasule> fuzzy: btw, do you have the same IP in linux as you do in windows?
<angasule> fuzzy: if you have DHCP on linux and a static IP on windows, then your router is sending the incoming webcam stuff to oblivion
<defrysk> Healot, its always better to make a .deb imho
<guiden> My ati radeon card still doesn't work
<fuzzy> angasule: haven't checked... is it the same way to check as in windows?
<Healot> not really, you made things complicated, and all his prob was the wrong path/location ...
<guiden> I followed the guide that ubotu gave me and rebooted X (lost the page)
<XVampireX> fuzzy: in windows it's ipconfig
<Healot> but hety anyways, either ways works
<fuzzy> got the same ip...
<defrysk> Healot, whatever works L:)
<BluesKaj> i'm still trying to find a fix for the google earth GUI refresh problem with ATI ...anyone experiencing this ?
<angasule> fuzzy: well, it was worth checking :)
<fuzzy> :)
<fuzzy> angasule: you know about any other reasons why i can't view cams?
<angasule> fuzzy: oh, btw, try using aMSN to receive webcam, it works for me, and that way you can discard routing issues (I wouldn't recommend switching to aMSN, it's ugly as... MSN ;) )
<fuzzy> hehe
<jake> hello, does anybody know the best processor optimization setting for a 64 bit Sempron?
<angasule> fuzzy: ask me later, I'm installing edgy as soon as I clear enough space on my hard disk, I'm tired of switching to amsn every time my girlfriend has a webcam available
<fuzzy> angasule:  i tried that.. i installed aMSN, but when i started it, it started loading, and then it just stopped and disappeared
<fuzzy> hehe
<Healot> it's k8-amd64 kernel, jake
<fuzzy> that's why i want webcam to work :P
<jake> I mean for make
<phoneseeker> hello, I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.10 on a Pentium III Coppermine 863Mhz. But when I boot the liveCD and select the option "run or install kubuntu", kubuntu loads itself (very slow), and does not offer me the possibility to start an install. How do I install kubuntu on the hard drive?
<angasule> phoneseeker: do you see an 'install' icon on the desktop after the LiveCD has booted?
<phoneseeker> no, the desktop is empty
<jake> in my etc/enviorment
<angasule> phoneseeker: how much ram does that computer have?
<phoneseeker> I don't know, but I guess not much, 64 or 126, how can I find out?
<angasule> fuzzy: I share your pain! hopefully I'll have edgy in less than 24 hours, in fact most of the stuff I have to remove from my HDD is anime for my girlfriend
<Healot> jake: if you're a 32-bit version, compile it to k7 arch, if you're in a 64-bit >> k8... make xconfig to see the optimization/other kernel options
<fuzzy> kk ;D i'll try to hang on ;) in the mean while i'll try to figure out howto get aMSN work
<angasule> phoneseeker: if you run 'top' in a console, the fourth line says "Mem: SOMENUMBER", SOMENUMBER is how much RAM you have (you can quit top by pressing 'q')
<jake> phoneseeker, there should be an icon on your desktop to start the install, if you have the bandwidth I recomend the alternate cd it will work a lot faster.
<angasule> phoneseeker: by the way, 128 is not enough, I would say, my parents' computer has 256 and it's kind of slow
<phoneseeker> the thing is so slow I can't select the menu to get a console
<fuzzy> angasule: can I get your msn in case i can't figure it out..
<Schalken> are common bootsplash themes installable on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> yes phoneseeker ,I tried kubuntu on wifey's 366mhz HP with 256 Ram and it was like molasses...
<jake> not for compiling kernel but for compiling packages from source I read an article UDSF on setting my cflags by editing my /etc/enviorment and adding the opt's I want, similar to the way Gentoo does it
<cntb> anyone uses printer xerox phasssssr 31xx ? 3122 for example?
<phoneseeker> but this computer was running a windows xp with no sweat...
<angasule> BluesKaj: 366? ouch but Pentium3 was a nice CPU
<BluesKaj> phoneseeker, your CPU speed is fast enuff but you should seriously think about upgrading memory to at least 512
<cntb> I love that kde accepts on run command the convention \\pc1 and takes me to konqueror's smb://pc1
<meduxa> hi , today mEDUXa has been presented, the edu distro of the canary islands local goverment (in spain). more info here: http://www.grupocpd.com/archivos_documentos/info_meduxa/index_html/document_view
<meduxa> it is based on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> angasule, wifey runs XP SP2 on it with reasonable speed ")
<angasule> phoneseeker: you should install a different linux distribution, not kubuntu, kubuntu is for less ancient PCs, I'm not sure what distro I'd recommend for a desktop computer with so little memory
<jake> Windows Xp is 5 years old and was designed with your proc in mind, if you can just get Linux running in some form you can build your own kernel for it then it will be pretty good.  you can find pc133 ram on ebay pretty cheap sometimes
<angasule> BluesKaj: what, winXP Starter Edition? :P
<phoneseeker> humm, so it will be more complicated than I thought...
<BluesKaj> service pack 2
<meduxa> I'm the coordinator of the companies that develop the distro so if you want to ask something....feel free: abenito@grupocpd.com or eslic@ejerciciosresueltos.com
<BluesKaj> :)
<cntb> muy bien meduxa
<jake> phoneseeker, if you are a newb wanting to learn linux I recomend Slackware+ the Slackbook It will run like a top on your box and provide some learning oppurtunities as well
<angasule> just kidding, my sisters are running winXP on a P3 550 w/128 and it works well, but I'd rather use DOS heh
<cntb> angasule: xP on 128 is a torture
<angasule> phoneseeker: what do you want linux for? learning? every day use?
<BluesKaj> ana there is an ubuntu edition which requires much lower specs , but i forget the name
<phoneseeker> jacke: thanks, but I just wanted to reservice an old computer for another user
<fdoving> BluesKaj: xubuntu
<phoneseeker> to do normal text writing, internet, music
<phoneseeker> nothing fancy
<angasule> cntb: well, they had a pentium 166 mmx with 32MB before that
<fuzzy> angasule: what about kmess and tmsnc ? you think it will work with them?
<BluesKaj> right fdoving, i wonder if it will run on phoneseeker's low mem pc
<cntb> rather modest anga
<defrysk> angasule, I used that once :D
* SeanTater once found out that even linux can gasp at a pentium 255 and 128MB ram, if it's running every "pretty feature" kde has
<jake> Slackware will do that too.  It ain't bad you can dl Dropline Gnome for it if you'd rather have gnome  than KDE
<DaSkreech> SeanTater: Well Duh :)
<DaSkreech> SeanTater: One nice thing about Linux is you can configure it to run on old systems if you want
<angasule> fuzzy: sorry I didn't reply, I'm never on msn, unless my girlfriend is on, in which case I won't reply to anybody else, but you can find me here often
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: But at that time I was using Linspire and really had no idea that was the problem
<DaSkreech> You can also configure it to murder the best machine you can buy
<angasule> fuzzy: I have never used kmess and tmsnc, first time I hear of them, actually :?
<phoneseeker> Dropline Gnome? i will look for that. But isn't slackware a paint to install? I wanted something simple, kind of knoppix, which just lets itself be installed and one can forget about it
<DaSkreech> SeanTater: try deli or Vector linux
<fuzzy> okei.. i just found them :P i'll give'm a try :)
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: That machine is long past dead now
<DaSkreech> SeanTater: try the Ubuntu Christian editon on it then?
<cntb> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<angasule> the guy who made ututo-e (the first 100% FSF aproved distro) had KDE3.x running on a 486 when I met him, amazing stuff :D
<phoneseeker> ok, I could find that I have 126 MB on this computer, with the top command
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech ! ...It worked , thx for the help yesterday :)
<jake> phoneseekeer the steps neccessary are similar to installing Breezy.  DL the Slackbook and read it, The slack motto is Simplicity and that is how it works.
<SeanTater> DaSkreech: har har har
<angasule> phoneseeker: hmm, you should look for a light desktop distro, I wouldn't know what to recommend that's not old, though
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Yup no problem
<cntb> wow I love katapult
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: No idea what happened but you deleted everythign in /sbin
<angasule> phoneseeker: slackware is great, if you're into masochism
<DaSkreech> cntb: Yeah so do I
<jake> research a package called slackpkg its works similar to apt and will dl and install what you need
<angasule> cntb: it's the best :)
<phoneseeker> humm, I'm afraid of slackware, I would like a working system, not a system that needs hours of work to get configured...
<jake> Zenwalk is another nice distro its based on Slack but with xfce as a Desktop
<phoneseeker> I mean, it's not for me, but someone else's computer, I can't afford to spend hours on it
<defrysk> zenwalk is a pain
* defrysk dislikes it
<angasule> has anyone tried Damn Small Linux? it's very light, but I don't know how hard/easy to manage it is
<jake> Read the book first and you will be prepared, I can go from clean install to ati,limewire,slackpkg,grub in about an hour
<angasule> phoneseeker: how does that computer connect to internet?
<BluesKaj> I'm surprised at such low mem specs on a P3 box
<phoneseeker> yes, it has broadband connection to the net
<angasule> BluesKaj: that's normal, my p3 was 128MB as well
<BluesKaj> really?
<angasule> phoneseeker: through a USB ADSL modem?
<phoneseeker> yep
<BluesKaj>  wow wife's pc is 7 yrs old and it came with 128
<angasule> BluesKaj: no, I made it up, it had actually a fairy with photographic memory :P
<BluesKaj> lLOL:)
<BluesKaj> good one :)
<angasule> phoneseeker: you might want to check if the USB modem is supported, if it isn't, then linux is probably not a choice, same with the rest of the hardware
<jake> anybody got an answer about my make question
<phoneseeker> well, actually knoppix works fine with it
<angasule> BluesKaj: well, pentium 3 would be like 7 years old, wouldn't it?
<phoneseeker> or at least an old knoppix
<angasule> jake: 42
<phoneseeker> connection to the internet is not an issue
<angasule> jake: what was your question?
<angasule> phoneseeker: ok, cool, and why don't you use that knoppix, then?
<jake> I need the best proc optimization for a 64 bit Sempron
<BluesKaj> P3 @ 366mhz  was sota in 99
<angasule> jake: you might want to try gentoo or something like that, then?
<phoneseeker> well, I'm afraid the new knoppix is too slow, just like kubuntu, and I thought kubuntu would work
<angasule> BluesKaj: 'sota'?
<BluesKaj> state of the art
<phoneseeker> I think I will go for dam small linux, or puppy linux
<angasule> phoneseeker: kubuntu is not a light distro, at all
<phoneseeker> angasule: I see
<jake> no, there is way via editing the /etc/enviorment file there is a howto on The Dapper custom guide
<angasule> BluesKaj: oh, I'm a bit fuzzy about dates and such
<BluesKaj> actually , i'm wrong angasule.. wifey's pc is a P2
<phoneseeker> yep, this p3 is from 2000
<BluesKaj> anyway , I think phoneseeker came to the right place before installing linux on an memory "challenged" pc
<angasule> well, phoneseeker, just so you don't feel too bad, recently I had to find a distro for a 486 with 8MB of RAM and a Hercules video card (taken from a 286)
<jake> I want to recompile my whole system optimized to my hardware
<cntb> !printing | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Don-XY> <defrysk> Do you can help me fixe sound card driver on my system?
<angasule> jake: then use gentoo or some other source distro
<phoneseeker> angasule: I understand your pain... what did you use in the end?
<angasule> phoneseeker: a hammer
<defrysk> Don-XY, maybe but I am not a specialist in that
<jake> I wanna do it on Ubuntu, I think it can be done
<phoneseeker> angasule: I'm afraid it's an option I cannot take ;-)
<defrysk> Don-XY, no sound at all ?
<angasule> phoneseeker: no, actually, I found a one diskette distro, since I couldn't get the hard drive to work, got tired of the whole thing and put the pc in a closet with other forgotten things
<Don-XY>  <defrysk>my kubuntu is not detecting the sound card
<Healot> jake: it can, and it'll take some patient and D-I-Y
<Don-XY> not at all
<phoneseeker> angasule: it's a sad story, then...
<bartek_> Hi! I Have A Problem
<defrysk> Don-XY, not detecting @ all ?
<Don-XY>  <defrysk>no
<defrysk> Don-XY, do you have an on board sound card ?
<angasule> phoneseeker: not really, it was a hobby kind of thing
<Psiloss> i have a problem
<phoneseeker> ok, thank you all for your input, I'm going to hunt a small distribution
<Don-XY>  <defrysk>yes on dell Optiplex Gx1 P2
<angasule> jake: why do you want to do that?
<jake> Healot, can you tell me the proper processor optimization for a 64 bit sempron?
<jake> too see if I can
<defrysk> Don-XY, p2 proc ??
<bartek_> DON-XY i have a problem can you helpme??/
<guiden> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!! I FINALLY GOT THE 3D ACCELERATION TO WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Psiloss> me too! :P
<Healot> it's require some flags; the same flag you do with Gentoo compilation
<Don-XY>  <defrysk>Pentium 2
<angasule> jake: so you plan on begging here? how about reading documentation, searching on google, etc?
<Don-XY> <what is the problem?>
<guiden> do you know what to problem was all the time?! TO MUCH DUST ON THE FAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ah atlast, it's been bugging my life for the past year or so
<cntb> when I hit links here on IRC I want firefox to open not konqueror. HOw ?
<csills> How did he get his 3D Acceleration to work?
<defrysk> Don-XY, not sure if I can figure that one out for you you probably need someone like crimsun for that
<Healot> --arch=<your arch here>. and really, its better to read the package docs first, see whether it can do that (or support such flag)
<guiden> I removed the dust
<guiden> lol
<bartek_> Don-XY how i can add the java plugin to mozilla firefox??
<guiden> i been following every guide and nothing gave any result, the computer got stuck all the time, overheated i know now
<jake> The semp's seem to be gray area, nobody says specifically weather to use athlon-xp or athlon64 and for the record I DO my research and as I said the semp's are a gray area
<Don-XY> I`m newbie on linux ask someone alse
<angasule> !java > bartek
<bartek_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<guiden> Does anyone here uses cedega?
<angasule> !java > bartek_
<bartek_> thanks for help ;] 
<Healot> jake; if your using 32-bit ubuntu; it's k7 pc-gnu-k7; 64-bit >> k8; pc-gnu-k8
<Don-XY> <crimsun>do you can help me fix my sound card driver?
<wilman> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Healot> btw, the only thing you neeed to optimize is just the kernel
<justin1278> hello
<jake> <Healot> thankyou
<jake> There is no benefit to optimizing the make settings?
<justin1278> does anyone know how to change the look of the taskbar in Kubuntu 6.10?
<justin1278> I have seen screenshots where the taskbar looks like an OS X taskbar
<justin1278> or a Vista taskbar
<apokryphos> ubotu: info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<justin1278> how can i modify it?
<apokryphos> justin1278: Mac uses a dock, perhaps you want that?
<justin1278> Yes
<apokryphos> Vista taskbar... you're probably referring to kbfx
<apokryphos> ubotu: info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.1+20060611cvs-1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<Healot> jake; not much but there always benefits
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: so you are ok now?
<justin1278> where can i get kbfx?
<jake> Healot, thanks for your help its appreciated
<BluesKaj> yup, just fine DaSkreech :) still have a google earth GUI refresh prob  but it's something to do with my ATI card
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: What do you use google Earth for?
<BluesKaj> for maps etc ...my kids are spread out over ontario and i like to use ... and i'm a bit of a geography nut
<Healot> beautiful lake
<Don-XY> <crimsun><Hoi are you there?
<BluesKaj> it's not an absolute necessity or anything like that , but i just like to use it ..
<Don-XY> help
<Don-XY> Hellp
<BluesKaj> Don-XY, with what ?
<SeanTater> !helpme | Don-XY
<ubotu> Don-XY: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Ever looked at WorldWind
<guiden> Why does ubuntu have less packages that debian?
<BluesKaj> google earth worked fine in dapper , DaSkreech
<guiden> than*
<SeanTater> guiden: enable universe and that changes for the most part
<defrysk> guiden, why it the earth flat ?
<BluesKaj> no DaSkreech , never heard of it
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<defrysk> is*
<_4strO> BluesKaj: not with a ATI x600
<BluesKaj> ill take a look
<fuzzy> angasule: aMSN is working fine now ;) cam too.. but it was as you said.. it looks just like msn only worse ://
<DaSkreech> guiden: because Debian is the largest Distro. Thats already taken so why fight it :)
<DaSkreech> Like slackware is the oldest
<wilman>  can anyone tell me the repository for beryl .13
<angasule> fuzzy: yes, aMSN looks like a dirty diaper
<DaSkreech> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<DaSkreech> angasule: which is great if it's your baby :)
<guiden> :)
<guiden> but
<guiden> why? :)
<fuzzy> angasule: yup.. :// and kinda crappy to use, but atleast cam works.. :) hopefully i figure out howto use cam in kopete soon =)
<DaSkreech> because ubuntu expunges unmaintained packages I would suspect
<angasule> DaSkreech: would you stare at your baby's dirty diapers for an hour? if so, you're a sick, sick person hehehe
<Don-XY> I have sound card problem my system does`t detecte it
<DaSkreech> angasule: Probably not but you'd spend a lot mroe time thinking about them
<guiden> Ok
<DaSkreech> it doesn't have inetd for example cause no one keeps maintaining it anymore
<guiden> I'm having second thoughts, i really like kubuntu
<guiden> Ok, so everything is super secure
<guiden> ?
<guiden> about the packages
<Don-XY> <Blueska> I have sound card problem my system does`t detecte it
<Don-XY>  <Blueska> do you can help me ?
<defrysk> Don-XY, you can use autocomplete <tab-button> to finish nicknames in your irc client
<defrysk> no need to copy paste
<angasule> gotta run
<guiden> ubotu: how do I play windows game in linux?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how do I play windows game in linux? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> Don-XY, also there is a dutch channel if you prefer dutch
<defrysk> !nl Don-XY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nl Don-XY - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<defrysk> !nl | Don-XY
<ubotu> Don-XY: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<guiden> It feels so restricted :(
<Don-XY> defrysk: how can I get into Dutch channel?
<BluesKaj> Don-XY, have you tried setting up your sound card on the mixer which will popup if you click on the speaker icon in the panel by the clock
<defrysk> Don-XY, /j #ubuntu-nl
<voicu> is the usplash image in edgy supposed to look that dark?
<Don-XY> defrysk: ok
<BluesKaj> Don-XY, click on the #ubuntu-nl
<tim_flatus> Yay! Dselect seems to be working! :)
<guiden> what should I do if I can't find the program I'm looking for in adept?
<LjL> guiden: make sure you have all ubuntu repositories enabled
<LjL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tim_flatus> (I was having problems upgrading from Hoary to Kubuntu dapper from the command line. I'd forgotten about dselect. Woo Hoo!
<LjL> guiden: at http://packages.ubuntu.com you can search for all official packages also
<Jucato> guiden: you can also try typing "apt:/" in Konqueror's URL bar
<Healot> Jucato: that's apt!
<Jucato> Healot: huh?
<guiden> Ok thanks
<Healot> get it "apt"
<Jucato> um.. ok.. :)
<tim_flatus> Healot, many puns don't translate well.
<tim_flatus> or appropriately even
<Jucato> hehe :)
<tim_flatus> I laughed )
<ead> Hello, I just installed kubuntu. Looks great. I used the installer cd method and I have various permission based problems for the user I created. The mixer and hdc (cdrom) devices were not marked as rw for users. I updated /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rule to add the lines 'KERNEL=="mixer"  MODE="0666"' and 'KERNEL=="HDC" MODE="0666"'. This fixes my immediate problems, but I'm wondering why I neede
<ead> d to do this, whether it's the "correct" fix,  and whether I may have skipped something during install.
<Healot> wait a sec, those people with "ubuntu" nick is running the liveCD eh
<LjL> normally...
<cntb> check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/XeroxPrinters
<cntb> This page does not exist yet
<cntb> Apparently ubuntu sites have placeholders. Good to know
<psb154> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cntb> ead: good point
<davin> ez
<Jucato> cntb: it isn't actually a place holder. that's the page that shows up when a URL/page doesn't exist. something like the 404 pages that you get.
<rerere> !brother dcp115c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brother dcp115c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rerere> !printer brother dcp115c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printer brother dcp115c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> cntb: this should have been the URL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XeroxPrinters
<cntb> Jucato you sure? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/XeroxPrinters check it yourself
<Jucato> !printers | rerere
<ubotu> rerere: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cntb> not 404
<cntb> was there Jucato ;-)
<Jucato> cntb: yes. that is the default page when you enter a non-existing page in the wiki. it means that the page really doesn't exist. it's not a place holder
<Jucato> cntb: I said "like", not exactly a 404 page
<guiden> When I click "request install" for boson (a opengl game) in adept, the requested thing says, "BRAKE (install)" What's wrong? It should say install
<cntb> there is a link to it q. is did it exist in the past link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/XeroxPrinters . if not then I call it placeholder
<cntb> kinda remind community to develop such an info page
<Jucato> cntb: if it did exist in the past, then it means that the page doesn't exist anymore.
<Jucato> doesn't exist means it doesn't exist. a placeholder means that there's an existing empty page that's waiting to be filled
<cntb> anyway I know printer xerox phaser 3122 will print but  still trying to find the path to it
<cntb> ok Jucato agreed on that
<fishman4> helo all
<cntb> fishman4: you ubuntu yourself ?
<Jucato> cntb: try entering wiki.ubuntu.com/randomurl, like wiki.ubuntu.com/placeholder, wiki.ubuntu.com/blahblah.. you get the same page
<cntb> ah
<mneisen> Hi, after upgrading to Edgy Eft, my user cannot mount samba shares anymore, and there are several python packages held back. Anybody want to help me?
<apokryphos> mneisen: did you upgrade following the guide?
<fishman4> who know when the Debian Etch will release?
<apokryphos> fishman4: try #debian
<fishman4> ok
<CVirus> fishman4: http://www.debian.org/
<fishman4> i know
<fishman4> but if somebody will know more...
<CVirus> fishman4: why are you asking then ?
<fishman4> it would be better
<apokryphos> fishman4: this is a channel for kubuntu-related support :)
<mneisen> apokryphos: Yes, I did follow the guide on www.kubuntu.com
<CVirus> even if its #Debian ... you should check the website first then ask your question if you cant find the answer on the website
<fishman4> ok
<fishman4> sorry
<apokryphos> mneisen: if you followed it exactly then no python packs should've been kept back
<fishman4> ok
<fishman4> so...
<fishman4> logout
<mneisen> apokryphos: But there are some. May I post the output of sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<apokryphos> mneisen: in a pastebin entry, sure.
<mneisen> OK.
<mneisen> pastebin is slow today.
<mneisen> http://pastebin.com/831394
<mneisen> omg, i takes literally several minutes to paste something today.
<apokryphos> .com is always slow these days; the one in /topic is good
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mneisen> ok, I will use that one in the future.
<apokryphos> mneisen: ok, continue with the next steps?
<mneisen> which are?
<mneisen> O I C
<apokryphos> cntb: ?
<mneisen> I have completed the update and am running Edgy at the moment.
<mneisen> It is only these packages that make problems.
<apokryphos> mneisen: you have to do more steps after the upgrade before it's complete....
<apokryphos> it doesn't end with dist-upgrade
<mneisen> yes i know
<mneisen> I did the sudo apt-get install kubutnu-desktop .... line as well.
<voidmage> I can't get firefox to properly restore my session, it restores a really old one instead of my last session
<mneisen> I followed the guide step by step.
<mneisen> apokryphos: Any ideas?
<apokryphos> any errors?
<fyrmedic> what is the command to reconfigure X from command
<Kabal> is it possible to make an a->b button for XMMS?
<Jucato> fyrmedic: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fyrmedic> Thanx
<ubuntu> http://img364.imageshack.us/img364/5673/screen7xf5.png ist this kde?
<voidmage> yeah, that's kde
<Jucato> yep
<ubuntu> wow :)
<Jucato> Gentoo
<mneisen> apokryphos: only that these packages are held back.
<mneisen> that's my problem.
<voidmage> oh yeah
<voidmage> that is gentoo
<mneisen> (and the problem with samba)
<apokryphos> mneisen: but the next command (with python etc in it) solves that, right?
<mneisen> which one would that be?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: what happens when you portage-reconfigure KDE on gentoo?
<mneisen> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal ?
<DaSkreech> you start ning your family?
<DaSkreech> planning
<Jucato> DaSkreech: don't know. :P
<SillyZ> gmorning, need a bit of help with reconfiguring xserver-xorg on a laptop
<DaSkreech> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<sonja-ny> happy turkey day to everyone
<mneisen> sonja-ny: same to you. :-D
<DaSkreech> Eh?
<SillyZ> DaSkreech: thanks for the link, although what Im really questioning is Im almost dead positive the video card only has 8mb ram on it, yet the linux agpgart is allocating 64mb
<DaSkreech> SillyZ: what card?
<sonja-ny> not even 11am and i got a beer and a smoke, wow love these kinda days... and Quite Frankly I hate Turkey , and family gatherings
<SillyZ> its a s3 virage
<DaSkreech> !s3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Blast :-)
<sonja-ny> nice try though DaSkreech
<SillyZ> Ive tried to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, Ive done this before but theres another note i had from the last time I did this xserver-xorg-driver-drivername.......
<SillyZ> its been a while since ive had linux on da box :D
<DaSkreech> Right so what's the issue? It sees 64 megs of RaM?
<cntb> conecting and disconnecting USBs on windows by default - makes a distinct sound
<cntb> I would like KDE  to also make sounds on connecting USB. does it exist?
<sonja-ny> cntb: to true and it kills the usb hard drive if you dont do the winsucks turn off hardware thingy
<SillyZ> I think I found the problem, the right xserver drivers arent installed
<sonja-ny> i killed my 4 gig flash voyager with a few wins boxes
<cntb> sonja-ny: ?
<sonja-ny> i wonder if i can fresh format it and save its life
<cntb> sonja-ny: you have it working?
<sonja-ny> the light blinks ON, but linux dont recognise it no more
<sonja-ny> or and windows says it needs formating but it cant do it
<cntb> anymore?
<Angrataf> !sis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> Angrataf:  why !sis
<sonja-ny> yes cntb, i used it to fix loads of peeps win boxes for them for like 6 months then it died
<sonja-ny> I had live versions of linux on the usb stick to boot the pcs
<cntb> hard drive could die because of some shock rather than connect disconnect
<cntb> is it a flash? then?
<zerozero> I'm working with a friends laptop, we both have kubuntu dapper installed.  I can connect to his machine via ssh but he can not get out to the internet to browse
<zerozero> what should I try to get it to work?
<sonja-ny> its not too bad i got 4 more left all 4 gig flash , they was cheap in the pawn shop next door
<sonja-ny> zerozero: was he online before you linked the pcs ?
<zerozero> when the laptop was at his house it was
<sonja-ny> and is the laptop setup to work, where it is now , cause its a diff ip etc ?
<zerozero> the laptop looks like it should be working
<zerozero> it has a basic install with no real changes
<Angrataf> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<cntb> voidmage: found something http://www.support.xerox.com/go/results.asp?xlang=en_us&xcntry=usa&prodid=3121&ripid=&xtype=download
<sonja-ny> yes but the settings are now diff, is it road runner cable then wireless
<Angrataf> !kubuntu source
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu source - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> How can I configure a remote source from the commandline?
<SillyZ> for packages, etc
<cntb> SillyZ: ssh?
<SillyZ> remote source for dpkg
<cntb> !ssh | SillyZ
<ubotu> SillyZ: ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<SillyZ> I know what ssh is
<sonja-ny> SillyZ: have you tried ssh
<Dr_willis> ITs turky eating day!
<SillyZ> remote source = internet package repository
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SillyZ> ya im being gobbeled by Ubuntu
<SillyZ> :D
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sonja-ny> happy turjey day to you too, Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> You just edit the sources.list or use a tool to alter it..
<sonja-ny> Dr_willis: Sir, I have a question about formating the hdd to save some work and music, can I private you ?
<deal> How is Kubuntu setup compared to Fedora ?
<sonja-ny> deal, 100% better, I used the fed zod 6 it sucks
<sonja-ny> deal, I have 3 pcs running the 64 bit install ,, and a laptop , everry thing was found
<deal> Is it easy to setup a server on it ?
<deal> Nice. Cos I'm a linux nubie, and I realy like it easy
<sonja-ny> I dont even know why I am in this chan, I dont need help , i just gratefull sit here
<deal> Tryed Slackware... but it was to damn much reading :(
<sonja-ny> live slax is good
<sonja-ny> but there install sucks ,
<zerozero> deal:  kubuntu is great you will love it
<sonja-ny> unlike this
<deal> Then I'll download Kubuntu
<dbm> Hello everybody! Anybody good at sound configuration on Kubuntu 6.10 (amd64)?
<Dr_willis> sonja-ny,  im about to leave for turkey... fdisk the drive.. make partitions , format, then i make a dir (as root) on the drive for the user to use with their permissions.
<DaSkreech> Angrataf: What are you looking for?
<sonja-ny> deal , in the last two weeks i tried 6 pcs on all linux versions, only this one worked for every pc
<deal> nice.
<sonja-ny> Dr_willis: Enjoy your turkey, tks thats all i needed to know
<deal> 6.10 the version to download ?
<dbm> Im successful in configuring it once, but on reboot all settings are lost and I have to reconfigure again...
<sonja-ny> deal YES
<Dr_willis> sonja-ny,  that way the user has /media/DRIVE_whatever/username  for a 'second' home/storege space. i thin use 'ln -s' to make a Data dir in the users home dir that points to that Data/directory
<Dr_willis> well bbl
* DaSkreech is grateful for sonja-ny :)
<deal> I got a x86 prosessor, wich version to download ?
<DaSkreech> the x86 one :)
<sonja-ny> deal the x86 works wicked best
<deal> dont find the dvd iso for that one :(
<sonja-ny> and you only need the first TWO cds , the rest you can load while online
<deal> amd64, i386 and powerpc only one there
<BluesKaj> I use x86 on my amd64, due to hardware probs i encountered with the 64bit kubuntu vers
<fishy> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deal> Where can I find the x86 version DVD ?
<BluesKaj> in dapper...maybe edgy64 is better, dunno
<sonja-ny> I cant get my cpu to go above 22% even running , 50 odd browsers open, music amorok playing and a movie running , at the same time
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<sonja-ny> why would you want to download the dvd when live works the best, plus all the packages R upto date ?
<eilker> i am try to learn permissions, r w x are understood but what about d ?
<eilker> i am trying* to learn permissions, r w x are understood but what about d ?
<deal> Because I only have DVD's to burn on right now :S
<sonja-ny> deal mount the download from your desktop, why burn >
<DaSkreech> eilker: the first bit is to denote special files
<DaSkreech> eilker: the d is for directory
<eilker> DaSkreech: drwxr-xr-x what is this ?
<DaSkreech> eilker: l is for link etc
<DaSkreech> eilker: the first bit is to show special files. D is for directory
<Angrataf> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> eilker: try ls -l ~
<SillyZ> DaSkreech: welp Im somewhat up and going, thank the video gods for VESA
<SillyZ> hehehehehehe
<Kim^J> Hi all!
<DaSkreech> your Examples should have a l as teh first one
<mnoir> eilker: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3127/
<DaSkreech> Hi Kim^J
<Angrataf> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Kim^J> DaSkreech: What's up with you?
<DaSkreech> good question
* sonja-ny sits on DaSkreech's lap
<eilker> DaSkreech: d is for directory ? what about i ?
* DaSkreech bounces sonja-ny
<eilker> mnoir: thanx for link, reading it
<DaSkreech> man ls works just as well :)
<mnoir> google is yer friend...
<eilker> DaSkreech: d is for directory* what about i ?
<sonja-ny> mnoir: bet its your homepage too
<DaSkreech> eilker: run the command man ls in a terminal
<eilker> DaSkreech: ok
<DaSkreech> it gives you a listing of all the special letters
<dbm> are there any sound-setup-gurus out there?
<DaSkreech> eilker: Whopps guess not :)
<DaSkreech> I'll try to remember where I saw those
<eilker> DaSkreech: :) i'm understanding
<mnoir> sonja-ny: nope
<mnoir> it should be about the second stop for answering any question here though....
<sonja-ny> mnoir: I love the personalised google login your mail everything all in your fav search engine and fast
<lotusleaf> Is anyone able to install kdar? I get this message when I try "Depends: libdar3c2a  but it is not installable"
<sonja-ny> happy turkey day to everyone I am off to my brothers house for food
<sonja-ny> enjoy all and one, be happy day today
<lotusleaf> sonja-ny: happy turkey day to you, too. :)
<campbch> is there any way to disable how kubuntu remembers what programs are running and restarts them? it always screws up and reloads things that werent running, like console and whatever, kills my keyboard input and crashes beryl
<DaSkreech> eilker: I remember some stuff like c is for a character device b for a block device
<campbch> :(
<DaSkreech> campbch: turn off sessions
<dbm> amd64 anyone?
<Ace2016> i'll have one
<dbm> that is, kunbuntu edgy eft on amd64
<Ace2016> oh so your not giving them away?
<dbm> Ace2016: sound working properly for you?
<Ace2016> i don't have an amd 64, i have an athlon 2000+ but yea the sound works perfectly, i think edgy uses sofware mixing through dmix
<eilker> DaSkreech: i  totally understood permission thing , "chmod 777 DaSkreech" then you become "-rwxrwxrwx"  if you were directory "drwxrwxrwx" , right:))
<dbm> hm... It seems like I
<Trevinho> Is there any i386 user using beryl? :)
<dbm> hm... It seems like I'm the only one who can't get sound working properly on my edgy amd64
<campbch> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hola> quiero saber como sacar Amsn de mi sistema operativo (ubuntusimepre !! ejej) y volver a instalar otro.. proq anda mal anda trabado por eso.., por favor diganme como hacerlo se q es por consola pero nose como, contesten por favor
<dbm> perhaps google is a better source of information than this channel
<campbch> if i knew what sessions were, i would know that they were the problem, and i would know how to change them... so i wouldn't be here
<campbch> how do i change sessions?
<campbch> :(
<DaSkreech> eilker: Yup. The first one shows what kind of file it is. Kinda hard to change that
<DaSkreech> !beryl > Trevinho
<eilker> trevinho: i use berly
<DaSkreech> campbch: When you are logging out there is a check box to select it. It;s on by default. Turn it off and it stops starting apps
<campbch> it says end current session, turn off, restart, susped and hibernate, there are no checkboxes
<campbch> suspend, evne
<campbch> even*
<DaSkreech> Hmm Ok hold up
<defrysk> campbch, menubutton > settings > kde components > sessionmanager
<campbch> there is nothing in settings besides scim, beryl and emerald
<campbch> and it not in system settings
<defrysk> I said settings
<campbch> this is a fresh install, only added things...
<campbch> i said the only things in the settings menu are scim, beryl, and emerald
<defrysk> there are 2 settings
<campbch> i tried system settings just to be sure
<campbch> yes, no, ok?
<DaSkreech> My settings only has Printers
<defrysk> hmm my kde must be differnt then yours then
<campbch> i just said i tried both settings, the settings menu first... and it is not there
<defrysk> open kcontrol and continue from there than
<defrysk> choose from there  kde components > sessionmanager
<campbch> yep, it works
<campbch> why isn't kcontrol in settings by default?
<defrysk> campbch, systemsettings is another frontend for kcontrol
<DaSkreech> *shrugs*
<DaSkreech> Pretty poor one so far
* defrysk prefers kcontrol tho
<campbch> alright
<xwolf-> !c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<campbch> humm
<DaSkreech> xwolf-: That only wrks with x :)
<xwolf-> uhm
<xwolf-> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xwolf-> :P
* DaSkreech prods xwolf-'s fingers one key over
<DaSkreech> there we go
<xwolf-> well, i'm looking for man pages for C functions
<xwolf-> where can i download them?
<campbch> hmm...
<campbch> what's the best filesharing program? i had something much better than gtk-gnutella before, but I can't remember which one
<defrysk> campbch, torrentwhateverclient is best
<defrysk> ktorrent i would say
<campbch> humm?
<campbch> is that specific to torrent files?
<defrysk> yes
<campbch> how about a traditional program?
<DaSkreech> hi BluesKaj
<defrysk> campbch, I dumped them all
<campbch> :(
<DaSkreech> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<BluesKaj> hi DaSkreech .
<fyrmedic> What are some good webpage editors aside from Joomla? I am interested in building my first page and don't know where to start.
<SillyZ> Q: whats a commandline tool i can use to determine how much video ram is on the card ?
<XVampireX> Joomla is not a webpage editor, it's a frameworkr
<DaSkreech> fyrmedic: try quanta or nvu
<XVampireX> work^
<fyrmedic> ok I will thanks DaSkreech
<campbch> :( well, gnutella drops more than half of my downloads
<campbch> or just doesnt start them
<campbch> and there was something better
<XVampireX> frostwire?
<XVampireX> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<lotusleaf> Is anyone able to install kdar? I get this message when I try "Depends: libdar3c2a  but it is not installable"
<davin> is this a botflood or netsplit?
<cox377> has winamp ever come to linux?
<XVampireX> lotusleaf: maybe install it manually?
<XVampireX> Yeah, it has, but not for long :P
<XVampireX> It's useless anyway, there are better players with more features and more plugins and better skins and so on.
<cox377> XVampireX: i'm yet to find something i like as much as winamp
<cox377> :s
<DaSkreech> !flightgear
<ubotu> flightgear: Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.10-2 (edgy), package size 2081 kB, installed size 5484 kB
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: found worldwind?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<ypsila> good evening
* mode/#kubuntu [+b claydoh*!*@*]  by fdoving
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, having trouble with Azureus shutting down immediately after opening , could it be this : ? E: The package flashplugin-nonfree needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<apokryphos> davin: neither
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Maybe reinstall it then?
<BluesKaj> it won't reinstall
<BluesKaj> it brealks
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-b claydoh*!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<DaSkreech> tried a dist-upgrade?
<tanlaan> has anyone seen xgl?
<BluesKaj> really ?
<DaSkreech> tanlaan: You mean the code?
<tanlaan> no the GUI
<ypsila> tanlaan: I did
<BluesKaj> nope DaSkreech, same message'\
<tanlaan> ypsila: have you tried or know anyone who has tried it out?
<ypsila> tanlaan: I did
<ypsila> as many others too
<tanlaan> ypsila: is it all its cracked up to be?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Why don't we hit tha Azuerus problem first? :)
<XVampireX> cox377: You mean you're yet to find winamp for linux? Because your answer is an ignorant "I won't use anything other than windows, even if it's better, I'm just used to winamp"
<XVampireX> errr "other than winamp"
<menyesg> hey guys... can anyone help me with creating raid1 array under Ubuntu Server 6.10? It seems as it is created successfully, but after reboot, the array does not work and I get the following message: /dev/md0 no such device
<ypsila> tanlaan: what du you mean?
<BluesKaj> yok DaSkreech , what's yer idea for azureus?
<DaSkreech> cox377: Shortanswer is no.
<tanlaan> ypsila: its supposed to run really smooth, and look awesome, and be a contender with Vista
<DaSkreech> run it from the command line with 2> azuerus.err
<fdoving> BluesKaj: about the flashplugin-nonfree problem. do you have the multiverse repositories enabled?
<ccc> tanlaan: vista is nothing in comparison
<BluesKaj> yup
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<BluesKaj> non commented repos
<BluesKaj> err no
<ypsila> tanlaan: I had it installed with dapper, ist was running fine, booting was much faster, and it is a nice playground if you are looking for an effective gui
<tanlaan> ypsila: it would probly be great for my normal comp, but i dont use linux on it *sharing it with my family*
<ypsila> tanlaan: even my windows-childs were deeply impressed, and I only run an old G4 witz 32 mb
<tanlaan> ypsila: right now ive got an iMac G3 350mhz 192 mb
<ypsila> tanlaan: have a try, have a look, and then decide
<rysiek|pl> guys, I've got a strange problem: I've sudo aptitude install koffice koffice-data, etc., and 1. no entries have been added to the KMenu; 2. when trying to run kword from console, I get: ERROR: kwordpart.desktop not found and ERROR: Check your installation (did you install KOffice in a different prefix than KDE, without adding the prefix to /etc/kderc ?)
<tanlaan> hmm
<tanlaan> i guess i could try
<tanlaan> im just thinking its gonna cripple my computer
<ypsila> tanlaan: then first read about the experiences with a similar system like yours
<XVampireX> cox377: Try something like audacious
<rysiek|pl> anybody?
<DaSkreech> rysiek|pl: Check kubuntu.org for the latest koffice
<XVampireX> cox377: or beep media player (bmpx)
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: shouldn't it be in the repo's? besides, even it's not the cuttiong-edge, it *still* should work, shouldn't it
<DaSkreech> I know :) Just trying to get you better stuff
<BluesKaj> gonna edit my sources list , DaSkreech..it's screwing things up i think
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: ok
<DaSkreech> rysiek|pl: did you try a reinstall?
<campbch> ok, im trying to use amule, xmule, whatever, and it keeps saying that there are no valid servers in the server list?
<campbch> ive replaced the server.met file with a known good file, and it still won't do anything for me
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: nope. it was a clean-install, though, so - wtf?
<rysiek|pl> DaSkreech: trying to reinstall, then with the new KOffice
<galathalion> Maximilian: is there a cryptationklient for kopete?
<lotusleaf> Is anyone able to install kdar? I get this message when I try "Depends: libdar3c2a  but it is not installable"
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: what do you mean by "cryptationklient"?
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: something that cryptate? my messages via IM
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: encryption is protocol-dependant. what IM protocol are you using?
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: MSN and icq
<XVampireX> lotusleaf: install that library manually
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: then you have to check if those protocols allow encryption
<XVampireX> lotusleaf: or try to install it through aptitude
<XVampireX> lotusleaf: sudo aptitude install kdar
<lotusleaf> XVampireX: yes, that's one thing I thought of trying, was just curious if anyone else experienced this, too
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: I don't use them. besides - just set-up a jabber account, and you'll get TLS-encryption all the way ;)
<milaks> Hi
<milaks> Although I've selected dictionary and program (aspell) in Settings->KDE Components->Spell Checker, when I type message in Kopete it doesnt reacts acordingly.
<XVampireX> jabber for the win
<milaks> Does anyone knows how to fix this?
<ubuntu> hej =)
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: I use Kopete with jabber accounts, all are TLS-encrypted :)
<_4strO`> i have a pb with the automount of memory stick on a dapper
<rysiek|pl> milaks: did you enable aspell support in Kopete?
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: i dont know what jabber is
<Ambe> :D
<Ambe> im new :D :D
<_4strO`> it open a window who ask me what to do
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: just another IM protocol. The OpenSource one ;)
<_4strO`> i choose open in konqueror
<_4strO`> and nothing !
<_4strO`> it isn't mount
<milaks> rysiek|pl: Hm... no. How should I do that, I havent encountered that option as far as I recall?
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: you can use jabber alongside your MSN and ICQ accounts
<_4strO`> anybody have a solution ?
<rysiek|pl> milaks: gimme a sec :)
<DaSkreech> Ambe: Welcome
<milaks> rysiek|pl: Thanks
<_4strO`> someone say me that the sd driver is dead
<DaSkreech> Right duh Ctrl+Shift+F is the KDE Full screen
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: what do i use it for?
<lotusleaf> XVampireX: there's no such package found
<rysiek|pl> milaks: the Settings menu -> Configuration -> Behaviour (I've got a different language setting, you might have a different name here - it's the second option from the top) -> Conversation -> enable spellchecker
<lotusleaf> XVampireX: libdar3c2a doesn't seem to exist at all
<Ambe> i dont understand something :S
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: obviously to talk with other jabber users
<lotusleaf> XVampireX: not in edgy, it may for dapper but not in edgy
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: i dont know anyone who use jabber
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: the number of whom is getting larger - do you know anyone that uses GoogleTalk?
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: no
<milaks> rysiek|pl: Yes, its already checked!??
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: ah, well, in that case you could only have a single jabber contact - me, that is. now, that's a start ;)
<DaSkreech> galathalion: You know noone with a gmail account?
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: ^^ i just want my bullshit encrypted
<rysiek|pl> milaks: d'oh. hmmm... then something's wrong with aspell, I suppose. I don't know anything about aspell thouhg
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: that's just the reason why you should use jabber, and get yout friends to use it, too
<Ambe> can i switch language?
<milaks> rysiek|pl: Anyway, thanks for effort :)
<galathalion> DaSkreech: ofcourse i do.. but i dont know anyone using googletalk
<Ambe> can i switch language?
<DaSkreech> Well then they can chat in the browser window and they use jabber :)
<DaSkreech> Ambe: which language?
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: check if MSN and/or ICQ support encryption, if not - well, that's a reason to convert yourself (and your friends) to jabber. :)
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: :S thats bad man.. bad.
<Ambe> swedish
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: you'd be surprised how many people are actually using it.
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: MSN and ICQ are *bad* :P
<Ambe> Swedish
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: i know thy do.. i used a encryptionthingy when i had.. pardon me.. windoze
<DaSkreech> Hmm whats swedish?
<DaSkreech> sw?
<DaSkreech> !sw
<Ambe> yes =)
<lotusleaf> Can someone tell me if they're able to select kdar in Kubuntu Edgy for installation without getting a missing dependency warning about libdar3c2a please (which is not available for Edgy it seems, but it is for Dapper)
<XVampireX> lotusleaf: Oh well
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lotusleaf> XVampireX: indeed
<rysiek|pl> ah, so if they do, kopete should be able to use it too
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: ah, so if they do, kopete should be able to use it too
<fdoving> !se | ambe
<ubotu> ambe: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<DaSkreech> Guess there is no swedish channel yet
<Ambe> =)
<Ambe> thx =)
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: well i am using kopete as a IM-client. but i dont know if its encrypted
<DaSkreech> or I was mislead one of the two
<_4strO`> !usb stick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb stick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO`> !stick
<Ambe> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lotusleaf> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: if MSN or ICQ *require* encryption - then yes, it is; if not, check the options for your acounts, something should be there
<_4strO`> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_4strO`> !auto mount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auto mount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lotusleaf> !botabuse
<_4strO`> lol
<Ambe> i chose wrong language when i install :S
<_4strO`> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: they dont require it.. I do!
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: then check in Kopete's account options.
<_4strO`> !key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: or check in kopete's website - google's your friend
<_4strO`> !usb key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<galathalion> rysiek|pl: ok. i hafta go. thnx for teh help
<SillyZ> DaSkreech: thanks for the help earlier, aparentally theres a bug with the particular video card I have savage IX/M
<rysiek|pl> galathalion: nop
<nathan> how do check to see which kernel I am using as in 386 vs 686
<SillyZ> DaSkreech: just used vesa and frambuffer, works fine now
<SillyZ> uname -r   I belive
<nathan> Does edgy autimatically install the correct kernel?
<SillyZ> by default it installs the 386 kernel, depending on system tho (* ie: 64bit systems, etc )
<nathan> I have a 686 system
<nathan> can I use the obsoleted 686 package that I found in synaptic
<SillyZ> Heres one for the crew here, Have a new laptop showing up on tuesday, intel duo core, 1.8ghz, should I use an smp 32 bit or  64 bit kernel?
<h3sp4wn> nathan: You should use -generic
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, this error is preventing Azureus reinstallation : E: flashplugin-nonfree: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<h3sp4wn> nathan: The 686 one is old (suprised it is till there)
<DaSkreech> SillyZ: Good to hear
<DaSkreech> SillyZ: Hope they fix it soon
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: remove flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> ok
<nathan> there is no indication as to whether the generic packaghe is 686 or 386
<h3sp4wn> nathan: It is 686
<SillyZ> is kdevelop no longer a package of KDE ?
<BluesKaj> ok DaSkreech , done
<h3sp4wn> SillyZ: Never was afaik
<nathan> ahh thank you
<nathan> I thought that the performance seemed to confirm that
<nathan> Edgy is awsome by the way
<nathan> responds almost as fast as my arch install
<SillyZ> h3sp4wn: not seeing it in any of the package management tools for installation
<h3sp4wn> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: Dummy package for transition to kdevelop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2+dummy1 (edgy), package size 9 kB, installed size 36 kB
<h3sp4wn> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, Azureus still quits 1 sec after launch
<SillyZ> hmm must not have universe enabled
<SillyZ> thanks
<davin> BluesKaj: you set up java right?
<BluesKaj> yup
<nathan> I hate to look the fool but what is the "!" that i see here: '!info kdedevelop' mean
<BluesKaj> maybe yer right, reinstall java ?
<davin> BluesKaj: try this
<davin> BluesKaj: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<B-Minus> does anyone know if smartcard reading/writing is supported in linux ? i have a laptop with an internal reader/writer
<B-Minus> i want to read from SD
<B-Minus> but if i plug the card in nothing happens
<BluesKaj> davin, which one do i choose in the list ? :)
<dorshin> still cant get sound from speakers,i have sound from internal speakers
<davin> B-Minus: Youre saying if Ubuntu supports SD cards?
<B-Minus> SD cards from an internal laptop reader
<davin> BluesKaj: copy your options to pastecode.com and give me the link
<davin> B-Minus: well, internal SD works fine on my Desktop Compaq PC
<B-Minus> davin: did you have to install anything ?
<davin> B-Minus: You need JRE (Java Runtime Envoirment) 1.5 to run LimeWire/Azureus
<frankmyhre> Happy Thanksgiving
<h3sp4wn> I have a usb multicard reader which only compact flash is working on
<davin> B-Minus: sorry, I mistook you
<davin> B-Minus: no, worked right out the box
<B-Minus> darn
<davin> B-Minus: with dapper
<BluesKaj> davin, http://pastebin.ca/256010
<SillyZ> ok stupid q, where is the sources.list ?
<davin> SillyZ: /etc/apt/sources.list
<SillyZ> thx
<davin> anytime
<davin> BluesKaj: choose 1
<davin> BluesKaj: then try to run azureus again
<BluesKaj> ok davin, thx
<lotusleaf> Ah, someone else discovered this too "Kdar is missing libdar3c2a, nor is it in the repositories. This is not a big problem unless all you backups are done in dar...then it's quite serious." @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283364&page=4
<lotusleaf> so Edgy does -not- have libdar3c2a so I can't use kdar
<davin> BluesKaj: please tell me if it worked =]  I had this problem too with LimeWire
<B-Minus> hmm if i do lspci i see
<B-Minus> 06:06.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller
<B-Minus> so its installed
<B-Minus> but nothing happens :(
<BluesKaj> nope, didn't work davin
<davin> B-Minus: insert a SD card and 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<davin> BluesKaj: tried 'azureus' from command line?
<davin> BluesKaj: It should give you an error
<h3sp4wn> B-Minus: just because its named in lspci doesn't mean it has a driver
<dorshin> still cant get sound from speakers,i have sound from internal speakers.using dapper.
<davin> dorshin: monitor?
<B-Minus> hmm ic
<B-Minus> well fdisk -l doesnt show it :s
<dorshin> davin: its a laptop
<intelikey> !sound | dorshin
<ubotu> dorshin: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<BluesKaj> davin , i tried #3 and it seems to be holding
<davin> BluesKaj: holding?
<BluesKaj> working
<davin> BluesKaj: mhm
<BluesKaj> it's DLing, thx for the help , davin :)
<davin> BluesKaj: You are very welcome ;-)
<davin> BluesKaj: Any other problems [related to Java]  ?
<BluesKaj> yeah, does google earth use java ?
<davin> BluesKaj: Google Earth uses OpenGL
<davin> BluesKaj: Havent been able to get it working myself, 3D works just fine, but I get these weir black spots in the 3D rendering
<BluesKaj> ok...the GUI in it keeps refreshing , sort of blinking of and on at 3x /sec ...very annoying ...worked fine in dapper
<BluesKaj> off and on
<davin> BluesKaj: hmm weird, I have no idea why it does that
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's a prob with my ATI card according to some forums I've read on the subject
<BluesKaj> davin, it won't even open now , just sits there at the initializing page
<davin> BluesKaj: I got an old GeForce myself
<BluesKaj> ok, well gonna go out for abit ... it's anice day for putting up the christmas lights :) ...see ya later
<davin> BluesKaj: good luck and have a nice day ;)
<BluesKaj> thx davin :)
<voidmage> When i search for a song in katapult and it adds it to amarok, amarok then says the file does not exist
<idigtal> Happy Thanksgiving everyone
<idigtal> enjoy your 4 days off
<idigtal> I need help
<idigtal> install flash into konqueror
<idigtal> install flash player plugin into konqueror
<voidmage> When i search for a song in katapult and it adds it to amarok, amarok then says the file does not exist
<mjunx> anyone here good with openssh server?
<mnoir> mjunx: probably, won't find out unless you ask a real question
<mjunx> aight
<mjunx> a long time ago, I set up openssh so that I could authenticate using only pubkeys
<mjunx> I could log in without having to use passwords
<mjunx> however, I'm having problems setting it up again on another computer
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello everybody
<FJ_Sanchez> Edgy is full of bugs!!
<FJ_Sanchez> OG
<FJ_Sanchez> OMG
<mjunx> even with the same exact sshd_config file, it still asks for a password, and when I disable password logins, it denies me
<mjunx> FJ_Sanchez: pro tip: don't use feisty if you want something bug-free-ish :P
<FJ_Sanchez> hehe
<mjunx> I swear, something breaks every day now
<mjunx> yesterday it was coreutils (kind of important), today it's konqueror (at least for me)
<bubu1uk> hmm, don't know what u talkin bout. i have no problems at all.
<mnoir> (6.10+ = 'not always reliable'
<mjunx> bubu1uk: are you updated to the latest packages?
<idigtal> To be more specfic it say "Mixer cannot be found"
<bubu1uk> yup
<bubu1uk> well, what u mean latest
<mjunx> I was hoping that developmental releases of ubuntu would at least be as stable as debian unstable...
<idigtal> Can some body help me on that
<bubu1uk> latest stable
<mjunx> no, latest feisty
<idigtal> anybody know what my sound not able to work it say "<Mixer cannot be found"?
<bubu1uk> nope, lol. need stable system. ;)
<mjunx> idigtal: did it ever work before?
<idigtal> I just installed kubuntu 2 days
<idigtal> without sound
<FJ_Sanchez> How can I get wlassistant working?
<mnoir> bubu1uk: I suggest 6.06
<idigtal> i try look at the settings
<mjunx> what sound card do you have?
<FJ_Sanchez> Only compiling new code?
<idigtal> How would i find that out beside looking in my hardware?
<mjunx> FJ_Sanchez: have you tried using wpasupplicant? it's easier to use IMO (get kwlan)
<idigtal> What i know its a build in /
<mjunx> idigtal: well, if you didn't buy the sound card, it's probably integrated
<idigtal> so how would i find out my sound card
<mjunx> idigtal: test this; find a wav file, and using the terminal, type "aplay file.wav"
<bubu1uk> mnoir: Edgy Eft 6.10
<idigtal> give me a sec
<mjunx> k
<mjunx> if you have an ogg, flac, aac/m4a or mp3 file, you can decode it to wav
<idigtal> It say
<idigtal> ALSA lib conf.c:3493:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver return                                   ed error: No such device
<mjunx> hmm, so nothing is detecting your sound card I see
<idigtal> "no such device"
<mjunx> you've tried rebooting?
<idigtal> yea
<idigtal> i can try again
<mjunx> have you updated all the programs yet?
<bubu1uk> idigtal: r u in audio group?
<idigtal> all the programs
<mjunx> don't bother trying again yet
<mjunx> idigtal: type "groups" and make sure "audio" is one of them that shows up
<idigtal> updated like what programs
<mjunx> the update icon in the task bar
<idigtal> type groups to where
<mjunx> terminal
<idigtal> I don't see any update icon in my taskbar
<mjunx> okay, in the console, type this:
<mjunx> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mjunx> when it asks for a password, put in your password
<mjunx> note that you can do this without the terminal, but I find it faster to do it this way :)
<idigtal> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mjunx> alright, you updated everything then
<mjunx> odd
<idigtal> so why i enable to detect my sound ?
<mjunx> well, let's try other stuff
<idigtal> k
<mjunx> go to the k menu -> system settings
<mjunx> choose the sound system settings
<mjunx> and go to the hardware tab
<mjunx> er, go to the general tab
<mjunx> test sound
<idigtal> ... no sound or ... anyhting happen
<idigtal> quiet
<idigtal> maybe the setting
<idigtal> do i set it to autodetect
<idigtal> nvm
<idigtal> ...
<idigtal> mjunx you still there right
<mjunx> oh yeah
<mjunx> I'm here
<mjunx> hmm, is there any reason ubuntuforums censors "ass"? what if you're asking about libass (the ssa subtitle library from mplayer)
<idigtal> there this icon appar in my right for "KMix"
<idigtal> and show a X on it
<mjunx> click, click the "Mixer" button, and unmute the speaker-related stuff
<idigtal> saying "mixer cannot be found"
<mjunx> well, that's a problem then, hrmm
<mnoir> mjunx: the whole project is very concerned about niceness
<idigtal> its not unmute
<mjunx> mnoir: well, that's a step above debian :P
<mnoir> :)
<idigtal> even with ubuntu
<idigtal> its still have the same problem too
<FJ_Sanchez> mjunx: wpa_suplicant has a gui, hasn't it?
<mjunx> I guess I'm too used to debian and being able to cuss a lot in the mailing lists (relatively speaking)
<mjunx> FJ_Sanchez: kwlan is said gui (for kde of course)
<mnoir> .me thinks there is no great code without argument
<mnoir> s--t
<mjunx> otherwise you'd be editting /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf (which isn't too hard, but it's still easier to use a GUI for that sort of thing)
<FJ_Sanchez> I have to put a kubuntu on 5 laptops for non GNU/Linux users
<mjunx> FJ_Sanchez: so, install kwlan (probably in universe) along with wpa_supplicant
<sirmis> hi
<doppelganger__> anybody have a quick answer as to which ati driver to install for a mobile x400?
<FJ_Sanchez> I can use it normally, but them cannot
<sirmis> when compiling wine, i get this error message
<sirmis> Relocatable linking with relocations from format elf64-x86-64 (/usr/lib/libsicuuc.a(ubidi.ao)) to format elf32-i386 (gd
<sirmis> i32.kXVnuE.o) is not supported
<FJ_Sanchez> Is so dificult use a term?
<doppelganger__> i'm about to install beryl, i just need to make sure i get that out of the way propely
<mjunx> FJ_Sanchez: besides, you'll need wpa_supplicant if you want to use wpa/2 on those systems
<FJ_Sanchez> Only wep
<mjunx> sirmis: do you ahve all the needed packages?
<FJ_Sanchez> And wpa_supplicant is already installed (is it broken?)
<sirmis> mjunx: i suppose so
<mjunx> FJ_Sanchez: needs to be started (kwlan can do that) and configured (i.e. add some networks)
<mjunx> sirmis: well, I mean, did you do apt-get build-dep wine
<idigtal> mjunx i try restarting
<idigtal> to give a try
<mjunx> good luck
<FJ_Sanchez> I'll try kwlan
<sirmis> 2.6.15-27-amd64-k8 kernel\
<FJ_Sanchez> I also have problems with plugin a USB disk
<FJ_Sanchez> I can mount it manually
<FJ_Sanchez> And when I plug the device the kde window pops up
<sirmis> mjunx: i have done that
<mjunx> FJ_Sanchez: when you plug it in, doesn't kde offer to open it in a new window etc.?
<FJ_Sanchez> But if I select open in a new window
<mjunx> sirmis: are you compiling a cvs version of wine?
<FJ_Sanchez> It says wrong URL
<FJ_Sanchez> Hard disk is sata at sda
<FJ_Sanchez> Maybe it's the problem
<mjunx> FJ_Sanchez: did you try using pmount to mount it?
<FJ_Sanchez> I can mount it with mount
<sirmis> mjunx ... yes
<mjunx> because if that doesn't work, it won't work in kde (you might get prompted for password for all I knwo)
<FJ_Sanchez> I'd like know what is the problem with KDE pop up
<mjunx> sirmis: that might be why; it's not mplayer/ffmpeg, so it's not always a guaranteed stable cvs
<FJ_Sanchez> But I don't know where should I look
<FJ_Sanchez> Nothing in /var/log/udev
<mjunx> welp, no idea here
<sirmis> mjunx: ok .. should i try apt-get source wine
<mjunx> sure
<FJ_Sanchez> I'm back in a while
<idigtal> im back
<gayfish> i'm wondering where to get some useful help about how to install programs and that kind of stuff?
<gayfish> someone here should know?
<LjL> Ubotu, please tell gayfish about software | gayfish, you have a private message from Ubotu
<voidmage> Quick question, what do I do if I want some command to run when i login?
<cntb> how do I make firefox default browser on kde
<LeeJunFan> voidmage: anything in ~/.kde/Autostart will be run at login
<idigtal> Can some one help me fix my sound in Kubuntu
<gayfish> helpful room?
<cntb> alt f2 kmix idigtal
<mjunx> that guy didn't say anything for a long time...
<LjL> gayfish, do you have questions about the information Ubotu gave you?
<gayfish> ok, let's say it like this...i'm a newbie, never used linux before...does anyone know any good guide or such on how to fix up ypur kde?
<voidmage> LeeJunFan: I need to run xbindkeys when I login, how exactly would I go about doing that?
<idigtal> cntb mixer cannot be found
<LjL> "fix up your kde" is kind of generic
<FJ_Sanchez> I'm back
<LeeJunFan> voidmage: not familiar with that - do you simply run it or do you have to pass args to it?
<voidmage> LeeJunFan,  i just have to run it
<LjL> a good guide is the ubuntu wiki guide. http://help.ubuntu.com/community gayfish
<idigtal> how i fix that problem withthe sound?
<LeeJunFan> voidmage: you can make a link to it in the Autostart dir.
<idigtal> "mixer cannot be found"
<sirmis> is there any other way to get wlan drivers from win64 .exe file _
<mjunx> sirmis: try cabextract or orange
<LeeJunFan> voidmage: ln -s `which xbindkeys` ~/.kde/Autostart
<voidmage> thanks
<idigtal> Anyone have any clue why might sound is not working plus kmix giving a message that "mixer cannot be found"
<sirmis> ah ... gcc -m32 -g -O2 -o sfnt2fnt sfnt2fnt.o -L../libs/wine -lwine ../libs/port/libwine_port.a  -lfreetype -lz
<sirmis> /usr/bin/ld: warning: libdl.so.2, needed by ../libs/wine/libwine.so, not found (try using -rpath or -rpath-link)
<LeeJunFan> anyone know how to keep apt from being stubborn and removing a package that it thinks has unresolved deps? specifically in feisty it wants to remove kmymoney because of a library name change. I tried putting on hold with dpkg - no go.
<sirmis> i have libdl.so.2 in /lib and /lib32
<mjunx> sirmis: add -ldl to the line I gues
<sirmis> seems that i need to create symlink  but where
<sirmis> mjunx: ./configure line ?
<idigtal> does linux able to view a window os harddrive  files?
<LeeJunFan> idigtal: yes
<mjunx> sirmis: CFLAGS="-ldl" ./configure
<sirmis> i figured it out .. i thin ..
<sirmis> mjunx: i use this LDFLAGS="-L/lib32 -L/usr/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/lib32 -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib32" ./configure
<mjunx> they might have screwed something up
<mjunx> okay, try that
<idigtal> my sound isn't working because your mixer cannot be found.. :) how to solve that
<sirmis> keep fingers crossed :D
<idigtal> my sound isn't working because your mixer cannot be found.. :) how to solve that?/?
<LeeJunFan> !sound | idigtal
<ubotu> idigtal: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<linux_> hi all
<mutineer612> What is the Kubuntu equivelent to Debian's "libmysql-java"
<mutineer612> trying to get Open Office to connect to MySQL using JDBC
<idigtal> how would i use alsa?
<idigtal> use aplay to get a list of soundcards configured by alsa
<mutineer612> The debian package for JDBC is libmysql-java
<mjunx> mutineer612: did you try libmysql-java?
<fdoving> mutineer612: libmysql-java it's in the multiverse repository.
<LeeJunFan> mutineer612: I think it would be libmysql-java
<fdoving> !repos | mutineer612
<mutineer612> hmmm
<ubotu> mutineer612: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<mutineer612> looked fo that and have multiverse enabled.
<mutineer612> not finding it
<highLighter> how do i install a program made usable only for windows and mac, and i have linux kubuntu
<mjunx> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<fdoving> mutineer612: try again, it's there.
<mjunx> noice
<mutineer612> checking your link ubotu
<fdoving> !info libmysql-java
<ubotu> libmysql-java: Java database (JDBC) driver for MySQL. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.1.11-1 (edgy), package size 484 kB, installed size 552 kB
<fdoving> !info libmysql-java dapper
<ubotu> libmysql-java: Java database (JDBC) driver for MySQL. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.1.11-1 (dapper), package size 484 kB, installed size 552 kB
<mjunx> !say < lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say < lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> damn
<mjunx> :P
<FJ_Sanchez> mjunx: I solved the usb problem
<sirmis> so far so good :D
<idigtal> where i download debian
<mjunx> good to hear
<mjunx> idigtal: debian.org
<inuka> hi, i have kubuntu edgy eft installed and i was just trying out the different themes that are on there and i can't get my original theme back now! does anyone here know what the default theme that comes with kubuntu edgy eft is? thanks!
<sirmis> idigtal: google it ..
<idigtal> hai hai
<voidmage> In kpilot when I set it to sync with kontact, it then deletes all my calendar and todos on my palm.
<FJ_Sanchez> I manually created the user i'm using and forget to add it to the plugdev group
<mjunx> inuka: I thought it was plastik+crystal
<FJ_Sanchez> and all the defaults groups
<mjunx> FJ_Sanchez: I hate that
<FJ_Sanchez> Me too
<mjunx> adding people to all the groups they should be added to; ubuntu needs an easy tool for adding users "admin or regular user"
<FJ_Sanchez> It's dificult to find this kind of problems
<sirmis> all this trouble for wath ... to install win  drivers .. lol
<FJ_Sanchez> You can do it throught kcontrol
<FJ_Sanchez> But I normally use term
<h3sp4wn> or just configure adduser.conf correctly
<inuka> mjunx: me too.. but for some reason, where ever i have lists, the alternate entries are blacked out! and some of the smaller icons are the black and white type and i have specified plastic+crystal.. that's why i thought it was a special theme of some kind :/
<FJ_Sanchez> Anyway, one thing less
<FJ_Sanchez> I still have a lot of work
<FJ_Sanchez> Thanks for the tip of kwlan
<mjunx> inuka: well, you could click the "Default" button
<FJ_Sanchez> It's really nice
<h3sp4wn> EXTRA_GROUPS (from the man page)
<FJ_Sanchez> Where should be place wpa_supplicant.conf?
<sirmis> huoh .. now this ld: Relocatable linking with relocations from format elf64-x86-64 (/usr/lib/libsicuuc.a(ubidi.ao)) to format elf32-i386 (gdi32.YDBbse.o) is not supported
<inuka> mjunx: that sets the default for the selected theme in the list.. not for the system
<mjunx> sirmis: you're running on 64-bit, right?
<h3sp4wn> FJ_Sanchez: No need to use it directly (except for roaming) see /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.modes.gz
<sirmis> mjunx: yeah
<mjunx> and you're compiling wine for 32-bit?
<mjunx> I think you need all the required libraries for wine in 32-bit (should go in /usr/lib32 I think)
<mjunx> unless there's some way to compile wine for 64-bit I don't know about
<sirmis> mjunx: i found Building Wine on Ubuntu / Kubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake)
<mjunx> sirmis: have you found any details on cross-compiling wine for a different architecture?
<sirmis> mjunx: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-56206e8bc74083807ffe06ccb471d3f964cb670a
<LeeJunFan> pain in the arse, either cross compile and link static or chroot it.
<DaSkreech> voidmage: Try rescanning your  collection
<FJ_Sanchez> h3sp4wn: kwlan says something about this file...
<sirmis> hmm .. i might found sollution ..
<h3sp4wn> FJ_Sanchez: You could use it but seen as wpasupplicant is already linked into the scripts in /etc/network/*/
<FJ_Sanchez> Then it's ok
<FJ_Sanchez> Thanks
<heinkel_111> concerning wine and 64 bit kubuntu, there is a guide ion ubuntuforums on how to install
<sirmis> i removed libicu34-dev
<heinkel_111> that worked perfectly
<[Inf] Sako> Hello ;)
<FJ_Sanchez> Where can i look for bluetooth help?
<heinkel_111> it is a script-based install of binary package
<[Inf] Sako> I am creating a kubuntu live cd at the moment and I would like to know...
<[Inf] Sako> ... how I could remove the "Install" symbolic link on the desktop
<FJ_Sanchez> I don't know what chipset uses this laptop
<DaSkreech> nikkiana_lappy: Heya
<sirmis> heinkel_111: thanks ..
<brett> Is there a free linux program that can create a windows gui environment in linux
<brett> not wine but a whole desktop?
<sirmis> but i still try to compile it becose i have spend so much time on this :D
<h3sp4wn> brett: win4lin / qemu / vmware player let you run windows
<heinkel_111> sirmis..well at least now you have a fall back option ;-)
<brett> h3sp4wn: cool
<brett> h3sp4wn: wine is just not doing it for me
<sirmis> heinkel_111: haha
<mika__> bonjour ya til un francai
<h3sp4wn> brett: vmware player would probably be best (win4lin might not be free) there is a site which generates the vmx's
<sirmis> thers no turnig back :D
<mc__> !fr > mika__
<heinkel_111> !fr >
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<heinkel_111> blah i lost
<brett> h3sp4wn: thanks... im installing that one now
<[Inf] Sako> does anybody know how to permanently remove the "install - link" on the desktop? I am creating my own kubuntu live-cd and this link should not be displayed here
<sirmis> looks greate :P
<will_> hi
<idigtal> how to enable or fix to have sound playing
<fdoving> [Inf] Sako: remove it from the squashfs
<will_> can someone help please?
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have flight gear installed?
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sirmis> will_: shoot us
<[Inf] Sako> fdoving but where? I can't find it in /home/$USERNAME/Desktop
<idigtal> can some one help me i belong to the audio group
<[Inf] Sako> because the directory Desktop does not exist
<idigtal> and my kmix show mixer cannont be found
<idigtal> and i unable to hear any sound
<will_> shoot you?
<mutineer612> Got it too work!  Thanks for everyone's help!  After adding the multiverse repositiry I was able to find the package libmysql-java.  Once installed Open office is able to connect to mysql db without problems.
<DaSkreech> will_: wiht questions I assume
<fdoving> [Inf] Sako: that, i don't know.
<poningru> ...
<mika__> How to install msn
<fdoving> [Inf] Sako: triend to search for it?
<will_> ok, how do you get java for firefox?
<DaSkreech> idigtal: Which sound card? did you  ever hae sound?
<fdoving> !java > will_
<DaSkreech> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<will_> thank you
<DaSkreech> will_: might also want to looks at !software
<idigtal> daskreech i do have sound in my os but not in linux
<idigtal> its not detecting my sound card or unable to have sound
<DaSkreech> You do know that Linux is an os?
<will_> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<idigtal> microsoft os
<DaSkreech> Ah What sound card is it?
<idigtal> im not even sure
<idigtal> i have to chekc
<DaSkreech> Ok :) that helps We'll wait
<AWOSLappy> idigtal try lspci
<idigtal> in termail?>
<AWOSLappy> idigtal yes.
<idigtal> which one im looking for
<AWOSLappy> idigtal, one that says 'audio controller' or something similar
<idigtal> found it
<idigtal> Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device               4310
<[Inf] Sako> fdoving: yeah ... But I think I find something now, it's an "desktop entry" hidden in /usr/share/applications/kde/ubiquity-kdeui.desktop
<idigtal> "unknown device"
<[Inf] Sako> I removed that file and will try to boot now
<idigtal> Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310
<fdoving> [Inf] Sako: ah.. ok. :)
<idigtal> so what now Da Skreech
<idigtal> so what now DaSkreech and AWoslappy?
<DaSkreech> Is it a builtin sound card?
<AWOSLappy> Wow.
<AWOSLappy> Rockwell got bought by Conexant in 2000.
<AWOSLappy> DaSkreech, yeah I'm pretty sure.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I used to have a Rockwell modem
<AWOSLappy> DaSkreech yep.  me too.
<AWOSLappy> s/2000/1999/ actually.
<idigtal> ... (hope for a solution)
<idigtal> so what should be the problem that i have
<idigtal> that cause me not to able to hear any sounds?
<velle> all of you, which applications are you using for mp3 and video?
<DaSkreech> idigtal: Well apparently it's the spastic nature of Rockwell
<tabsik> i`m ne
<DaSkreech> velle: You want all 300 of us to answer you?
<tabsik> wqnewq
<tabsik> new
<DaSkreech> tabsik: Welcome
<AWOSLappy> velle, vlc
<DaSkreech> idigtal: Some rockwell cards are invisble in linux some work fine and some need some coaxing
<AWOSLappy> I have a Conexant board (it's modem-only) that I had to get the Linuxant drivers to get it to work
<idigtal> so how would i make linux able to detect this sound card
<velle> DaSkreech: no, not exactly :) but since in English I (singular) and I (plural) is the same word, I just wanted to let people know that I am not talking to anyone in particular
<idigtal> where would i get the drivers to able to detect it
<B-Minus> does anyone know a program to cut mp3s ? i want to use an mp3 as my mp3ringtone, and only a selection of the mp3 i need
<AWOSLappy> velle ahh.
<DaSkreech> I'd need to know the chipset
<DaSkreech> B-Minus: try audacity
<andreas__> ghhg
<AWOSLappy> idigtal try Linuxant, I BELIEVE they have sound too
<B-Minus> tnx
<DaSkreech> velle:  kaffine
<AWOSLappy> velle -- vlc
<[Inf] Sako> removing the file worked :)
<FJ_Sanchez> LoL
<idigtal> Awoslappy > riptide?
<AWOSLappy> idigtal Ahhhh.
<FJ_Sanchez> My boss had tried i get working bluetooth on all kubuntu laptops
<FJ_Sanchez> I hard tried this but
<FJ_Sanchez> Laptopd don't have any bluetooth device
<FJ_Sanchez> Shiii
<AWOSLappy> idigtal Yes a Google for "Rockwell 4310" yielded Linux Riptide information
<FJ_Sanchez> t
<AWOSLappy> FJ_Sanchez hahahahahahaha
<FJ_Sanchez> A lot of time spent for nothing
<velle> Im using vlc, because it can handle just about any format, but I find the UI absolutely terrible, and when wanting to make a playlist for mp3s its almost unbearable
<sirmis> yeah .. i managed compile wine :D
<AWOSLappy> velle yeah.  Have you tried amaroK?
<velle> I have this suspicion that there must be another front end or something for vlc
<DaSkreech> For video?
<AWOSLappy> Oh.
<AWOSLappy> DaSkreech, velle -- amaroK can only do sound.
<AWOSLappy> I must go now.
<AWOSLappy> bye!
<DaSkreech> bye
<velle> AWOSLappy: yes, I have, but all the kubuntu preinstalled media players cant play any mp3s or videos, when opening an album it kind of spins through all of the tracks in less than 10 secons, and then "Playlist finished"
<musya3d> how do i open up port 21 on my machine?
<AWOSLappy> DaSkreech, can you go through LAME installs with velle?
<velle> that is, on my comp they cant
<sirmis> how to use ndiswrapper _
<sirmis> ?
<velle> AWOSLappy: what??? !!
<FJ_Sanchez> II'm going
<FJ_Sanchez> byee
<AWOSLappy> sirmis ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<AWOSLappy> Bye FJ_Sanchez
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > velle
<AWOSLappy> velle, basically: sudo apt-get install lame
<AWOSLappy> anyways I must go bye!
<musya3d> I tryed this but doesnt seem like it worked becasue i still cant ftp into it.     sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT
<toshia> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<velle> when using apt-get, is backport the same as multiverse?
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I installed Skype, but my Mic doesn't seem to work
<Flosoft> I have an Onboard Soundcard (Laptop)
<toshia> has anyone installed an ati mobile card before (like an x400) ?
<toshia> i need to know which driver to use to properly run things like Beryl
<toshia> i just got a new laptop for my g/f, i'm trying to set it up properly
<DaSkreech> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<DaSkreech> toshia: ask in #ubuntu=-xgl
<DaSkreech> toshia: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<toshia> ok, thanks man
<LjL> velle: no. backports are (un-guaranteed) packages ported back from the next version of the distro (edgy for dapper, the experimental feisty for edgy...)
<LjL> velle: multiverse is a component that contains non-free packages, or packages with non-free dependencies
<Martijn81> anyone knows ehen the 06-11-17: Gnash second alpha, with version number 0.7.2 will be in repo?
<Martijn81> *when
<Chemist> hi all
<sirmis> bNU82set
<sirmis> damn typos
<Lynoure> What was in supposed to spell?
<sirmis> i have no idea howto install wlan win64 wlan drivers
<Chemist> this is gonna be a really stupid question but I'm a noob
<Chemist> i'm trying to install java through the terminal console
<velle> LjL: thanx
<DaSkreech> !java > Chemist
<Chemist> yeah sun-java
<visik7> I've a problem with my microphone I can hear my voice in loopback but there isn't a program able to record it
<Chemist> i don't know how to accept the configuration on the first screen
<musya3d> anyone know anything about porting?
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> i need to write to ntfs from the 6.06 live cd - any chance doing this quickly?
<DaSkreech> musya3d: Like international trade?
<DaSkreech> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<DexterF> not *view* - write
<DexterF> i need captive, frankly
<DexterF> but its not in standard repositories
<sirmis> when i uninstall ndiswrapper driver and then run ndiswrapper -l theres nothin
<DexterF> (im usually on slackware, not that firm with kub)
<sirmis> but then i run ndiswrapper -l /pat/to/driver/wlan.inf it says driver allreade installed
<idigtal> U
<idigtal> ncompressing Linux drivers for Conexant modem chipsets Installer version 1.0.0
<idigtal> Please run this installer as root. You can probably do it with the
<idigtal> 'sudo sh cnxtinstall.run' command.
<kevin> Goodevening
<kevin> I just installed kubuntu and I must say...I love linux!
<Przemcio78> kevin, is it your first linux?
<kevin> yes
<kevin> and I must say...winblows is history
<kevin> linux is soo much better...I had no idea
<Przemcio78> when i installed my first linux i said "omg, this sucks!"
<kevin> Just wanted to tell this to someone :)
<musya3d> DaSkreech:  no like opening up port 21 on your machine
<kevin> really?
<musya3d> I tryed this but doesnt seem like it worked becasue i still cant ftp into it.     sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT
<Przemcio78> but it was 2,5 years ago
<kevin> I was like...omg, an install of  15 minutes and everything works!
<Przemcio78> and my first distro was mandrake
<kevin> well...had some problems, but most of them solved
<idigtal> I did  sudo sh cnxtinstall.run and it ask me for password
<kevin> my computer wouldn't restart nor shutdown
<kevin> apparently acpi=force in menu.lst is solution
<kevin> Anyway...who is using kubuntu edgy?
<kevin> I still have one little problem remaining
<Przemcio78> what's the problem?
<kevin> when kde starts up...kopete launches and asks for wallet password
<idigtal> does anyone know the user and password for http://127.0.0.1:18021/cgi-bin/setup.cgi
<kevin> that's ok i guess
<kevin> but then I always have to type my msn password, even when I checked remember password
<kevin> pretty anoying :(
<kevin> idigtal: that's local ?
<kevin> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<idigtal> i guess
<kevin> you're working under kubuntu?
<idigtal> i guess
<kevin> lol
<kevin> what are you trying to do?
<kevin> is everybody AFK here? omg
<velle> LjL: with respects to the backport and multiverse you just told me: in the sources.list file it says "Uncomment (...) to add (...) backports", but that would be uncommenting the multiverse repository
<LjL> velle, look more carefully - it'll (probably, i don't have your sources.list) uncomment the multiverse *component* (it's a component, not a repository) of the -backports *repository*
<LjL> each repository is divided into components
<velle> DaSkreech: I just realized that when I told you about singular and plural I wrote "I", of course I meant "you" :)
<LjL> backports has a multiverse component, like all other repos
<DaSkreech> velle:  :)
<DaSkreech> Przemcio78: My first was Redhat 4.3 I think
<Przemcio78> DaSkreech: when was it?
<DaSkreech> kevin: your password may be spelt wrong
<DaSkreech> I don't know 7 years ago?
<DaSkreech> Przemcio78:  ^^^
<Przemcio78> did kde extist then?
<Przemcio78> *exist
<kevin> DaSkreech: no, I'm logged on to msn account
<zorglu_> kde is 10 years old
<kevin> but each time I start computer, wallet asks for password...but then kopete asks for password again
<Przemcio78> zorglu: you're right, i forgot about the anniversary
<kevin> shouldnt wallet supply the password to kopeteN
<kevin> ?
<h3sp4wn> I briefly used kde at least 7 years ago
<DaSkreech> h3sp4wn: Then  back to command line for you?
<zorglu_> !tag | Przemcio78
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !tab | Przemcio78
<ubotu> Przemcio78: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: Wait Windows is just a tad older than KDE?
<zorglu_> window is much older than 10years old
<DaSkreech> like 11?
<h3sp4wn> DaSkreech: Nope I didn't like it then - its alot better now - I used blackbox at that time
<Przemcio78> kde must have been ugly 7 years ago
<h3sp4wn> It was
<DaSkreech> It's ugly now. You just will know this in 10 years :)
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: nope, more like 20years old
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: really? when did 1.1 ship?
<zorglu_> checking
<h3sp4wn> Its a different codebase though - the first release of windows nt is what counts
<zorglu_> DaSkreech: it is 21 years old from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Windows
<DaSkreech> Man I'd never let my little cosuin beat up on me like that
<velle> LjL: ok, I think ive done something really stupid then, I could not install LAME via apt-get, then I found via google that it is multiverse, so I uncommented the lines about backports in my sources.list because those lines had "multiverse" as a postfix. Im afraid now that I am upgrading to newer and perhaps unstable versions of all my applications .... :(
<h3sp4wn> So 1993
<velle> I guess what I should have done was to append "multiverse" to the existing lines ???
<LjL> velle, yes
<zorglu_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_1.0 <- this was pretty ugly from today standard :)
<h3sp4wn> velle: or start from scratch
<LjL> velle: follow the howto that the bot has given you (the part on how to do it from CLI)
<h3sp4wn> velle: Alot less messy you only need 3 lines
<Chris_Swift> Lo all
<kevin> *sigh*
<zerak> WEEEEE, fixed my xserver-xorg, found in the forum but i got to admit i am kind of dissapointed. Why would kubuntu remove my xserver-xorg , not very nice of it
<kevin> Doesn't anyone use kopete IM client?
<luke977> hello folks
<Chris_Swift> hello
<kevin> hi luke977
<Chris_Swift> dead as a dodo
<luke977> i'm a linux beginner. hope u can help
<Chris_Swift> !
<Chris_Swift> so am I :P
<zerak> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<luke977> adept crashed and locked apt-get :( any idea on how to return operative?
<Chris_Swift> luke977: So your using KUbuntu or not?
<luke977> kubuntu
<Chris_Swift> woohoo
<Chris_Swift> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Chris_Swift> !porn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Chris_Swift> Anyone on here wanting to speak?
<zorglu_> http://www.kde.org/screenshots/kde1shots.php <- kde1 was not that ugly
<zerak> luke977 what did it say ?
<zerak> luke977 many reason why it do that, check your sources, maybe failed to install something
<casev01> hi
<DaSkreech> !ww2d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ww2d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luke977> now it works :(
<luke977> sorry mates
<zorglu_> !adept-crash-fix | luke977
<ubotu> luke977: If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<zerak> luke977 faulty source.list (if you edited your repositories)
<luke977> tnx zerak
<DaSkreech> zorglu_: Yeah it's surprisingly close to what we ue today
<DaSkreech> Hi BluesKaj
<DaSkreech> I was just thinking about ya :)
<casev01> i want to share my broadband by ad-hoc
<luke977> root@luca-linux-laptop:/home/luca# apt-get update
<luke977> 0% [Connecting to it.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<casev01> how can i set up?
<luke977> another question
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: http://ww2d.org/home.php
<luke977> why it searchs for 1.0.0.0 ???
<casev01> i dont know how i can set up my laptop for routing
<luke977> but if I ping something it works fine. and irc app is working fine as u can see
<h3sp4wn> luke977: Try upgrading your routers firmware
<luke977> ...router firmware?
<h3sp4wn> Are you behind a router
<h3sp4wn> ?
<DaSkreech> Hi oggers. Nice name
<casev01> me? yes, but with the firewall down
<casev01> i tiped
<h3sp4wn> casev01: I was talking to luke977
<casev01> sorry
<casev01> :S
<luke977> pinging websites it works but on it.ubuntu.etc it returns 1.0.0.0 .... :S
<luke977> i am wireless connected to a public hotspot
<LjL> luke977, some routers have problems when many DNS requests are made quickly, which is exactly what happens when you apt-get update. that's a problem that many people have had
<LjL> luke977, the simple solution is to set your DNS server to something else than the router
<luke977> how can it be done?
<LjL> luke977: System settings / Network settings / Domain name system
<LjL> luke977: or just manually edit /etc/resolv.conf, but that will be temporary
<Chris_Swift> Anyone here got VMware?
<brett> when i run adept it says that i will not be able to install anything because another proces is using the packaging system
<brett> but i am not running anything else
<luke977> tnx LjL
<brett> how can i list the programs running so that i may kill something
<brett> anyone here
<Chris_Swift> maybe
<LjL> brett: "ps aux"
<notech> editing resolv.conf is temporary?
<brett> should there be alot of processes running if i only have two windows open (this one and a shell)?
<LjL> notech: yeah at least if you have the resolvconf daemon running
<brett> hmm
<DaSkreech> brett: try ps aux | grep adept
<brett> brb
<DaSkreech> brett: or try ps aux | grep apt
<notech> LjL: interesting
<Chris_Swift> "gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" Is that right to access the Grub Bootloader ?
<LjL> Chris_Swift: if what you want to do is change the boot settings, yes
<LjL> with a gksudo, unless you're root
<brett> thanks that worked DaSkreech
<Chris_Swift> gedit is that a valid Kubuntu command?
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: replace gedit with kate
<DaSkreech> and possibly kdesu kate
<Chris_Swift> DaSkreech: okies thanks
<brett> DaSkreech: this is the only process left running
<brett> brett     4947  0.0  0.0   2800   760 pts/1    S+   12:52   0:00 grep adept
<LjL> yeah, gedit is the default editor in gnome, not in kde
<DaSkreech> brett: ok then it should work now
<brett> but the process id keeps changing
<brett> it doesnt
<LjL> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<DaSkreech> brett: do that ^^^
<brett> DaSkreech: ok
<brett> DaSkreech: now adapt wont load at all
<brett> DaSkreech: it just crashes without erro
<brett> r
<BluesKaj> thx DaSkreech, i'm not very familiar with binaries and how they work ..what's the next step after DLing to home ...run in wine /
<BluesKaj> ?
<brett> i am going to reboot
<DaSkreech> cd to the folder and type ./name.run
<BluesKaj> ok
<DaSkreech> brett: just log out
<DaSkreech> or not :-(
<Chris_Swift> The thread that never sleeps :P
<Chris_Swift> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<Chris_Swift> I love the LiveCD's installer, it is so easy and fast ! :P
<dragonfly7> If I burn a CD with two .avi files using k3b, is there any reason why it should not play on another computer. When I try playing one of the movies on a windows computer, using Real, WMP, or WinDVD, all I get is the audio with a blank screen.
<DaSkreech> dragonfly7: No codecs?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, WW2D-0.99.88RC1-lin.bin , no such directory .. ?
<dragonfly7> Well, it doesn't seem to be a codec problem, since I do get the audio. Do you think that if I copied it to the WinXP computers hard drive, it would work? Like maybe it just cant read it fast enough? If that wouldn't work, is there a way I can make a CD-RW work like a DVD?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: What did you type?
<DaSkreech> dragonfly7: oone codec is for Video another for audio
<DaSkreech> dragonfly7: You have the audio codec it seems but not hte one or the video
<musya3d> how do you copy and past items in terminal
<apokryphos> musya3d: middle-click
<musya3d> or allow root permisions in konquerer
<DaSkreech> musya3d: middle click after highlighting
<apokryphos> select+middle-click
<BluesKaj> cd WW2D-0.99.88RC1-lin.bin
<DaSkreech> oh
<dragonfly7> DaSkreech: Do you know a good way to get video .avi codecs for windows? Or can I convert this video to .mp4 or .wmv in Kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: if you do an ls do you see WW2D-0.99.88RC1-lin.bin?
<DaSkreech> dragonfly7: avi doesn't have codecs it's just a container
<DaSkreech> dragonfly7: you can try G-spot
<brett> !adept crash
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<musya3d> if i middle click i get a image viewer that pops up/.
<brett> hmm
<brett> how do i fix that last problem with adept crashing
<DaSkreech> brett: still not working?
<brett> i got it to work
<luke977> i dont find the laptop battery icon (kde-power-manager). do you know where to start the application? i have kde-guidance-powermanager
<BluesKaj> yes DaSkreech , it's in green text tho
<dragonfly7> DaSkreech: G-spot is a video file converter?
<brett> then it crashed while installing
<brett> what did ubuntu say to me last time
<DaSkreech> dragonfly7: it tells you what codecs a file is calling and if you have them or not
<DaSkreech> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<brett> thansk
<brett> i am trying to install vmware
<brett> but it keeps freezing during the install
<Chris_Swift> !hi | Me
<ubotu> Me: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<casev01> i configured the wireless with sudo iwconfig eth1 mode ad-hoc
<DaSkreech> brett: try sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<brett> and by freezing i mean it gets stuck and stops moving forward
<Chris_Swift> At last finished installing Kubuntu
<brett> what is aptitude
<DaSkreech> It's a command line adept
<zorglu_> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<casev01> and setup the password in the general settings
<casev01> network
<brett> hmm
<dragonfly7> DaSkreech: Ok, I will try that. Can you recommend a program that works on Windows that can play .avis? Isn't there a Windows compatable media player?
<brett> what if i dont know the exact name of the program
<brett> i want to install vmware
<dragonfly7> An open source one?
<DaSkreech> dragonfly7: a knee jek reaction is vlc
<casev01> the other laptop is in status conected, but dont have the ip addres
<brett> brb
<dragonfly7> DaSkreech: Ok, thank you for your help. I will try that.
<luke977> how to show the current battery level?
<DaSkreech> !guidance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !powersave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powersave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !info powersave
<ubotu> Package powersave does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> hmm i run it anyway :)
<h3sp4wn> !info kpowersave
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3216 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<zorglu_> ahhhhh thanks :)
<h3sp4wn> but its still a frontend to powersave so powersave must exist somewhere
<luke977> thanks!
<brett> adept will not load
<brett> it just crashes
<brett> after asking for the password
<h3sp4wn> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<brett> i dont think it is locked
<hanso> hey. when I use kinfocenter and enter the OpenGL section the program crashes. anyone got a clue?
<Chris_Swift> DaSkreech: can you name me a good IRC client for Kubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> !konversation
<ubotu> konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5027 kB, installed size 12988 kB
<brett> it still wont load
<brett> nm
<zorglu_> a real good irc client btw
<zorglu_> the osd of konversation makes irc more usefull :)
* zorglu_ is impressed :)
<chupa_chups> hello there iam a new user of kubunto so would any one help me understand whats going on
<zorglu_> hehe step one, you need to explain better what you want :)
<brett> heh
<chupa_chups> sorry
<zorglu_> 'what is going on' is a bit too vague to be understood :)
<zorglu_> chupa_chups: relax, no harm done
<chupa_chups> i learn kubuntu and i dont know how to deal with it , from where shall i start
<zorglu_> chupa_chups: if you have question, shoot
<chupa_chups> ok i will try to concentrate
<zorglu_> chupa_chups: you want to do what ? to install it ?
<brett> chupa_chups: what do you want to do? play games? browse internet? install a program?
<chupa_chups> iam so terreble while using it
* swift777 is away: Away at the moment
<chupa_chups> i want to deal with shell
<zorglu_> oh ok you want to learn the basic usage, where are the program and stuff
<brett> chupa_chups: do you know how to use dos?
<chupa_chups> i open the konsole then i dont know how to start
<zorglu_> chupa_chups: i think ubuntu got a book available for free online to teach that
<chupa_chups> some how
<zorglu_> chupa_chups: you dont need to handle that at first
<chupa_chups> newbie??
<BluesKaj> so gents, how does one install/run bin files ?
<brett> chupa_chups: if you know dos it is very similiar
<chupa_chups> but in the institute they insist on handling with it
<brett> chupa_chups: cd -changes directory    ls -is like dir
<BluesKaj> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> the institute = your school ? chupa_chups
<brett> chupa_chups: the slashes are backward from windows though
<BluesKaj> !binaries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binaries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chupa_chups> no diploma in gis
<BluesKaj> WTH !
<chupa_chups> do u know GIS
<cntb> BluesKaj: what about binaries ?
<chupa_chups> geographic information system
<zorglu_> chupa_chups: nope, what is it
<chupa_chups> an open source program
<sirmis> i lost my mind when trying to configure wlan ..
<zorglu_> chupa_chups: ah ok, to learn unix by the command line, you can google to find basic tutorial
<BluesKaj> cntb have a .bin file that i want either install or run ...not sure how to handle it
<chupa_chups> i already got 3 books
<chupa_chups> newbie , lang , and toturials
<chupa_chups> but i dont feel free while using it
<brett> !adept crash
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<brett> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<chupa_chups> look there is certain question i faced in exam today , how to send mail by using mail command
<chupa_chups> i tried mail many times but i failed
<brett> what is the program to install from the command prompt?
<chupa_chups> would u plz telll me
<chupa_chups> brett r u calling me
<chupa_chups> apt-get install
<[cf] nightrid3r> chupa_chups: sendmail
<brett> chupa_chups: no
<chupa_chups> then wht
<chupa_chups> look
<brett> chupa_chups: i was asking someone else... there was another program other the apt-get
<chupa_chups> mail llll@lll.ll "hello" forexample right ???
<chupa_chups> ok brett forgive me
<brett> chupa_chups: lol you dont need forgiveness
<zorglu_> chupa_chups: moauoau this is homework time :)
<cntb> \o the printer I want to install is not on the list tis xerox phaser 3122 and I am trying thru wizard ftp://zaban-bechor.co.il/xerox-printer.png
<norov> Hi
<norov> Im trying to install kubuntu, but got some issues with partitioning my SATA drive
<cntb> also have that link for xerox printer http://www.support.xerox.com/go/results.asp?xlang=en_us&xcntry=usa&prodid=3121&ripid=&xtype=download
<chupa_chups> zorglou i just need some one to take my hands and stand by me iam just new user :(
<norov> When im on the partitioning part and choose my SATA drive, i cant do anything
<cntb> anyone for xerox printer ? any knowledge ?
<chupa_chups> norov
<cntb> cant do why norov ?
<chupa_chups> u have to empty a space on ur desk and leave it unpartitioned
<norov> oh
<norov> i think its NTFS on it
<cntb> tab arrows and enter should move you thru options
<chupa_chups> while asking in linux setup to make partitins
<norov> well anyway, i choose partition manually
<norov> then sda
<chupa_chups> good
<norov> which is the SATA drive
<chupa_chups> choose create partitionn
<norov> but the window is empty <_<
<chupa_chups> wait
<norov> no options, nothing
<chupa_chups> u r under windows now
<chupa_chups> ok
<cntb> there is a bootable Gparted that can change delete resize unhide partitions
<norov> no, live CD
<cntb> also consider HirenCD
<chupa_chups> ok
<chupa_chups> u have a free space partition ??
<norov> i do
<chupa_chups> ok
<chupa_chups> delete it or resize it into smaller size
<chupa_chups> then
<norov> okay, how?
<chupa_chups> u have unpartitioned area ok
<norov> is there a tool in ubuntu?
<chupa_chups> while choosing manually u have window
<cntb> a tool before install?
<chupa_chups> wait olz
<cntb> consider bootable Gparted disk
<extase> i have a problem. i can't turn my screen solution over 1024x768. but my monitor has a destination of 1280x800. Can someone help me?
<chupa_chups> if u r under windows u can resize by choosing run from start menu
<chupa_chups> type mmc
<norov> ok i guess ill run windows and do it through that
<norov> so it has to be unpartitioned?
<norov> because the IDE drive is ok
<chupa_chups> ofcource
<norov> i see my partitions and can change etc
<chupa_chups> unpartitioned area as 10 gb forexample
<norov> but when i choose SATA, the space is empty
<norov> yea, okay
<norov> ill try that, thanks
<chupa_chups> u shoose 2 file sys
<chupa_chups> while installing
<cntb> chupa he is gone pal
<DaSkreech> Chris_Swift: Konversation is good as is ksirc
<chupa_chups> ooooooooooops
<chupa_chups> sorry :/
<cntb> dont overburn pal
<chupa_chups> ok
<chupa_chups> what i was asking about
<chupa_chups> how to send mail by command lines
<chupa_chups> ??????????????????????????????????????????
<pihhan> wanna send mail
<pihhan> try sendmail :-P
<chupa_chups> iam trying
<cntb> chupa sendmail
<chupa_chups> send mail or mail ???????
<pihhan> mutt is good choice
<chupa_chups> ok
<pihhan> if you want to read also
<chupa_chups> then write the email
<pihhan> mail command would serve also
<chupa_chups> then the "title "?
<chupa_chups> how i tried 100 times but failed
<pihhan> well, error message would help us much
<brett> can someone help me with adept
<chupa_chups> ok
<brett> it is stuck trying to insall something and will not move forward
<pihhan> and of course, you have to have installed MTA on your computer and configured
<chupa_chups> mta??????????
<chupa_chups> i will google it
<pihhan> Mail Transfer Agent
<chupa_chups> i have a problim in my pc
<chupa_chups> iam not using dsl i use dial up connection
<chupa_chups> so i cant login under linux so i cant update my pkgs
<chupa_chups> i dont have many pkgs while others have
<brett> can anyone help me get vmware on my computer?
<mc__> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chupa_chups> so is there any way to solve ???????????????????????????????/
<LjL> chupa_chups, one question mark gives the idea
<chupa_chups> ok
<CVirus> I double that
<thomas> hey how do you install programs? i can't do it
<chupa_chups> u have answer then ?
<thomas> the only way i know is apt-get but thats online
<LjL> thomas: uh... yeah, you must be online, unless the programs are on the Ubuntu CD
<brett> mc__: instead of critisizing my question why dont you help
<thomas> no...
<thomas> i downloaded programs but i can't install them
<thomas> dont know how
<LjL> thomas: what did you download?
<chupa_chups> me too
<thomas> several programs, open source
<LjL> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mc__> brett: sorry i thought that the last thing you wrote were your only question
<chupa_chups> i downloaded amsn and i dont know how to install
<brett> mc__: np
<mc__> brett: vmware packages seems to be broken,didnt work for me either
<LjL> chupa_chups: amsn is in the repositories. don't download it manually, just get it from there.
<LjL> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<brett> mc__: hmm
<mc__> brett: try downloading from vmware.com
<brett> mc__: well i need an emulator
<cntb> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<brett> mc__: any other ones i could get?
<mc__> brett: qemu
<DaSkreech> brett: aptitude
<brett> DaSkreech: there you are
<brett> DaSkreech: the problem is it is half way installed
<brett> DaSkreech: and i cannot uninstall
<brett> DaSkreech: should i still try aptitude?
<LjL> thomas: if you downloaded programs in the "awkward ways" mentioned by the bot (i.e. manually), how to install them depends on the specific program. *but*, before even attempting that, *make sure* the stuff you need isn't in the repositories. if it is, install from there
<DaSkreech> chupa_chups: try apt-get install mailx
<DaSkreech> thomas: dpkg -i
<brett> DaSkreech: how do i use aptitude?
<brett> DaSkreech: again?L
<DaSkreech> brett: sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<cntb> chupa_chups:  copy paste this >>   sudo apt-get install amsn  >>> to konsole
<norov> still doesnt work <_<
<thomas> ok so i found what i wanted on the site
<thomas> now what do i do
<brett> DaSkreech: ok it is installing and asked me to ok the user agreement or something
<thomas> i see a bunch of files
<brett> DaSkreech: how do i tell it ok?
<brett> DaSkreech: enter does not work
<DaSkreech> try space
<DaSkreech> or tab then enter/space
<brett> tab
<brett> was it
<brett> thanks
<DaSkreech> thomas: what are trying to install?
<norov> When im trying to manage my SATA drive under installation, i cant
<thomas> lol does it matter
<thomas> i have many files here, like all in /usr/bin etc...
<DaSkreech> thomas: yeah cause you could apt-get insatl it much faster :)
<thomas> so if i find it on the site
<thomas> what then i dl from there or apt-get
<thomas> and what i just type the file name?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech,  i have WW2D 0.99.88 RC1 installed in my home folder, but i have no clue how to make it run ?
<cntb> norov only 4 primary partitions are allowed swap partition is one of them. now many on your sata?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: You downloaded the file?
<brett> DaSkreech: it installed... thanks
<BluesKaj> yup'
<brett> DaSkreech: but now when i run
<brett> DaSkreech: it wants to know which vm to run
<BluesKaj> got yer URL,
<brett> DaSkreech: or to open
<norov> cntb: i got 3 partitions on sata
<norov> and one free space
<DaSkreech> ok from the konsole type ~/WW<tab> and enter
<cntb> norov which 3?
<norov> system
<DaSkreech> brett: yup
<norov> one with installed stuff
<DaSkreech> thomas: which programs :)
<norov> and one with music etc
<brett> DaSkreech: umm i want it to run windows
<brett> DaSkreech: where do i get the thing to open
<cntb> then  ? norov?
<DaSkreech> brett: Well grab your CD and install it
<brett> DaSkreech: ok
<thomas> hey once i install it where do i find it from?
<DaSkreech> I think you create a machine first
<brett> DaSkreech: can i install from linux?
<norov> cntb:  yes, those are the 3
<DaSkreech>  I'm not sure how to use it since I've never used it :)
<DaSkreech> brett: yes :)
<brett> DaSkreech: hmm... pop in the cd and then run vm?
<Kr4t05> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cntb> norov system installed stuff music ?
<thomas> daskreech
<cntb> that all is windows right?
<norov> its
<thomas> u there
<norov> 1. System
<cntb> ntfs ?fat32?
<norov> 2. installed
<norov> 3. other
<norov> all are NTFS
<cntb> why system and installed is not one?
<BluesKaj>  /home/kaj/WW2D: is a directory
<eilker> !kernel modules >eilker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel modules - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> !m-a
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m-a - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> !module-assistant
<ubotu> module-assistant: tool to make module package creation easier. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.6 (edgy), package size 78 kB, installed size 404 kB
<cntb> do you have movies? like files bigger than 4 GB?
<cntb> norov?
<thomas> screech
<norov> yep
<cntb> yep hav e movies?
<norov> i just seperated them for easier organization
<thomas> hey guys where do i find the program I installed
<norov> yea, i got movies and stuff on one partition
<thomas> it installed it for me but i dont know where it went :S
<cntb> why system separated from installed?
<cntb> norov?
<norov> easier organization
<norov> how come
<cntb> you wasted your possibilities with one too many partition before linnux install
<norov> so i may not seperate them? -_-
<cntb> linux needs a primary partition and I think you havent got one spare
<thomas> its not in the main panel
<thomas> its not in k menu
<norov> well i have a free space on 10gb
<cntb> swap partition is needed too
<norov> which isnt partitioned
<cntb> also 10gb is modest
<norov> which is where i thought id install
<norov> it
<cntb> while ubuntu wont ask for more than 3gb 3.5 gb you still want to grow somewhere
<cntb> so norow my low limit for linux is 15 gb
<norov> well thats not the problem here
<norov> =p
<DaSkreech> thomas: Yes
<thomas> ur back
<norov> the problem is that when i selec manually manage partitions
<thomas> ok so yea say like nmap
<norov> or whatever it would be in english
<cntb> need Gparted or Partition magic or HirenCD to reorganize
<thomas> i installed it
<DaSkreech> brett: You need to do somethign first. I'm not sure how it's done
<thomas> and i found it in konsole so i know how to use it
<cntb> what is wrong with english?
<thomas> but say i install something else, i can't find it in k menu
<DaSkreech>  you create a Virtual machine which then can be used to install windows on
<eilker> people what is kernel module for ?
<DaSkreech> thomas: What did you install?
<thomas> dsniff
<cntb> eilker: to run system pal
<cntb> no kernel no joy
<DaSkreech> thomas: open a konsole and type dsniff
<cntb> bonasera
<thomas> ok and it starts sniffing
<thomas> but what are the commands, and why can't i find it in k menu
<DaSkreech> thomas: type man dsniff
<DaSkreech> it will give you a manual file
<DaSkreech> I assume you are following some tutorial
<thomas> no....
<thomas> no tutorial
<thomas> listening to etho
<norov> no one else had problem with partitioning sata?
<thomas> listening on eth0
<norov> what is wrong :E
<DaSkreech> OK well then just read the man file it should give you enough info to be useful
<DaSkreech> norov: What error do you get?
<norov> DaSkreech: help me :)
<norov> I dont get any errors
<cntb> dsniff will learn and keep my own passwords?
<thomas> what man file
<DaSkreech> thomas: type man dsniff
<cntb> norov
<norov> I select /dev/sda: SCSI1 sda 400 GB ATA
<thomas> how did you know i had to type "man"
<cntb> you have to listen understand learn, over and over
<norov> which is the drive i want to install on
<norov> and then manually manage
<cntb> wow norov 400gb and you let ubuntu have only 10 gb ?
<cntb> norov that is illogical
<Vladdy> how can I see at what speed kubuntu downloads packages?
<Vladdy> during netinstall
<norov> nah
<cntb> burn your movies and spare alot more for ubuntu norov
<norov> its just for experiment
<norov> well
<norov> it should work anyway :D
<cntb> so you are not serious norov
<cntb> i.e not to betaken seriously norov
<norov> well anyway, where you usually see the partitions and can edit them
<norov> it is empty -.-
<thomas> how did you know I had to type "MAN"
<Vladdy> we see!
<DaSkreech> thomas: becasue that's the name of the command the gives you manuals
<cntb> norov you are going the wrong way ( Midtown madness 1) ;-)
<BluesKaj> where's the best place to install a file like world wind ?
<thomas> really oh
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: I would say /opt
<thomas> i see where can i read up on this stuff
<DaSkreech> !tldp
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<norov> !sda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<norov> !sata
<Vladdy> hah ;p
<cntb> I give up you dont read enough to understand what you are doing norov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> thomas: The last two links
<cntb> good luck norov
<norov> cntb: you talk about irrelevant stuff, but thanks for trying
<DaSkreech> norov: tried searching for Sata on the Wiki?
<cntb> nothing was irrelevant norov
<norov> how is burning my movies gonna help me?
<cntb> I install dual booots every sing,e machine. installed over 20 machines now fedoras suses ubuntus OK norov ?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, it says not writeable by current user
<thomas> what links
<thomas> oh nm
<cntb> spare some space defrag also is very important
<BluesKaj>  /opt
<cntb> norov dont you skipthat step
<DaSkreech> !tldp > thomas
<norov> So
<norov> I defrag and it will work?
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: try sudo it
<Vladdy> weeee.. kubuntu installing
<cntb> your job is not that easy norov when you dont understand what you are doing
<norov> its a brand new disk without a single byte written on the linux parition
<thomas> one more question
<BluesKaj> it  has an instller program
<thomas> when i'm looking at the manuals, how do i go say to the last page right away
<norov> cntb: feels like youre kidding with me -.-
<thomas> cause i press "space" to switch pages
<thomas> but theres so many
<cntb> norov wrong again
<Vladdy> thomas: shift end ;p
<cntb> nobody here wants to kid you
<norov> Well then
<norov> tell me what is wrong
<cntb> unless some troll starts to play helpful
<norov> I select SDA
<thomas> ok cool i see but what about if i want to skip like to  page 10
<norov> which is the SATA driv
<thomas> i can't scroll :(
<norov> then i choose manage paritions manually
<norov> then i get an empty window
<DaSkreech> thomas: page down works
<DaSkreech> or try <end>
<cntb> empty window
<thomas> alright thanks guys
<DaSkreech> thomas: Sure come on back
<thomas> alright
<DaSkreech> !classroom
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<thomas> ty
<Vladdy> thomas: you can search for specific text with /foo which will search for foo
<cntb> first of all there is so called "alternate  ubuntu CD" is that what you boot norov?
<DaSkreech> thomas: Might want to look at that page they may have some more info you might want to read up on
<cntb> that alternate CD is more flexible
<norov> cntb: no, i use desktop
<cntb> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Vladdy> ubuntu classroom, cute :-)
<thomas> yea k the links, alright thanks, btw do you type my name everytime you say something
<thomas> or a shortcut
<norov> no
<norov> tab completion
<norov> th<tab>
<norov> ah what the heck
<thomas> oh cool
<thomas> norov:  it works!
<norov> screw kubuntu :D
<Vladdy> lol
<cntb> good luck norov
<Vladdy> it finished installing..
<DaSkreech> norov: Hold up
<DaSkreech> norov: Have you looked on the Wiki?
<Vladdy> cute
<Vladdy> it even finds my hardened LFS on my other disk, not bad
<norov> doing now
<Vladdy> except it fails horribly :D
<DaSkreech> norov: What CD are you using?
<Vladdy> maybe i should file a bug
<norov> DaSkreech: Desktop
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> norov: are you on it now?
<Vladdy> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<sc0tt_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<norov> DaSkreech: yes
<norov> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> You only have sata drives in the machine ?
<norov> no, 1 sata and 1 ide
<norov> when i select the ide, i can manage paritions etc
<norov> when i select the sata, i cant do anything
<DaSkreech> ok what do you get if you type ls /dev/hd<tab><tab> ?
<norov> hda hdb hd1 hdb1 hdb5
<norov> but the sata drive is called sda
<DaSkreech> That's Cd rom and First hard drive?
<ambehall> hej nn svensk?
<DaSkreech> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<norov> is that a question? =P
<norov> if it is, i dont know
<norov> im a beginner with linux
<DaSkreech> it's asking for a confirmation
<norov> sda is my sata drive
<DaSkreech> ok :)
<norov> tabbing on /dev/sda i get sda1-5
<norov> 6 even
<DaSkreech> Ok press Alt+Space and type qtpa then enter
<norov> sda1, sda2 etc
<norov> gotta love katapult :D
<norov> ehm
<norov> i started it up and chose sda
<norov> then it disappeared O.o
<Vladdy> hmm
<Vladdy> what use is it to FSCK on ext3 filesystems? :S
<norov> seems like it has difficulties accessing the drive
<norov> no need for drivers or such?
<lnxkde> hey guys someone here workds with wallpapers ?
<DaSkreech> Shouldn't be
<DaSkreech> can you run parted from the command line
<norov>  the application keeps exiting when i select sda -.-
<DaSkreech> norov: use sudo parted
<norov> is there any hotkey to terminal?
<DaSkreech> well if you have konqueror open then F4
<DaSkreech>  other than that i use Alt+Space -> kons
<norov> okay
<DaSkreech> can parted see the sda drive?
<norov> there is an addon
<DaSkreech> an addon to the drive?
<norov> no, i was talking about a shell addon
<norov> but the parted cant see sda
<norov> it opens hda read-only
<Vladdy> reality is an alien concept
<Kalak> I have a question if anyone is avaliable to awnser for me
<Riddell> is qtparted is being crap install gparted and use that
<Riddell> s/is/if/
<Kalak> has anyone from the kubuntu team found a fix for the gtk errors yet?
<Riddell> what gtk errors?
<Kalak> Gdk-WARNING **: gdk_window_set_back_pixmap(): pixmap must have a colormap
<Kalak> gdk errors i mean*
<Riddell> Kalak: edgy or dapper?
<Kalak> dapper
<Kalak> I had it fixed from an update before but a reinstall messed me up
<Vladdy> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ? ;-)
<Kalak> nah, dun wanna hop over to edgy yet
<Riddell> Kalak: does it cause any problems?
<Kalak> cant run gtkpod or gimp
<Kalak> firefox is slow
<norov> well i think ill go to bed
<Vladdy> hmm.. dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to edgy iirc
<norov> thanks for the help, cya
<Vladdy> would have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to upgrade to that ;-)
<brett> hmm adept wont load again
<brett> it keeps crashing
<Kalak> no updates anyways
<brett> any ideas
<brett> can someone help me fix adept pleaseL
<RockStar86> salve
<DaSkreech> brett: does it have an error message if you open it from the konsole?
<londo4> hallo Help, I try to play a movie with kaffeine palyer and I get this error:No plugin found to handle this resource (/home/londo4/Desktop/multimedia/Crash(2004)1/Crash (2004).avi)
<DaSkreech> londo4: Might need codecs
<RockStar86> probably
<londo4> and Details: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/londo4/Desktop/multimedia/Crash(2004)1/Crash (2004).avi<
<Riddell> see RestricedFormats
<DaSkreech> Jucato:  :)
<jager> so i dist-upgraded to edgy and now my wifi card isn't working
<DaSkreech> !codecs > londo4
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<jager> seems like a pretty common complaint
<jager> is there a common fix?
<DaSkreech> we seem to hand off to each other :)
<brett> DaSkreech: umm not sure
<brett> DaSkreech: how do i open from console
<DaSkreech> can you help brett with his adept problem
<DaSkreech> brett: try kdesu adept
<jager> it works still with 2.6.15-27-386 but not with the new kernel
<jager> with this kernel nvidia-glx doesn't work
<DaSkreech> it will ask you for your password but look at what the konsole is outputting. If you can pastebin it that would be great
<jager> 00:09.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<brett> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<brett>   Major opcode:  147
<DaSkreech> brett: stop
<brett>   Minor opcode:  3
<DaSkreech> use pastebin
<brett>   Resource id:  0x0
<brett> Failed to open device
<DaSkreech> !pastebin | brett
<ubotu> brett: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brett> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<brett>   Major opcode:  147
<brett>   Minor opcode:  3
<brett>   Resource id:  0x0
<brett> Failed to open device
<brett> sh:
<brett> adept: not found
<DaSkreech> brett stop!!!
<ren_> hi all
<brett> DaSkreech: ok
<DaSkreech> Use pastebin
<DaSkreech> !pastebin | brett
<brett> DaSkreech: ok
<brett> DaSkreech: do you want me to paste this one to paste bin or for now on?
<DaSkreech> brett: can you give me the output of which adept
<DaSkreech> brett: if it takes up more than two lines use pastebin
<DaSkreech> that's a good rule of thumb
<brett> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33548/
<localghost> hey guys the last kubuntu live CD does not run on my computer, I suppose the problem is my motherboard Abit KV8 Pro-3rd Eye pls help
<Vladdy> define 'not running'
<DaSkreech> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DaSkreech> brett: what does the command "which adept" give you
<localghost> there is no error at all the screen is fading  to black
<brett> DaSkreech: it doesnt say anything
<RockStar86> run the safe graphic mode
<DaSkreech> brett: really?
<RockStar86> if you can
<localghost> installation proceeds to some point and then the screen is going down...
<brett> DaSkreech: yeah
<Riddell> it's called adept_manager in edgy
<DaSkreech> brett: can you run sudo apt-get install adept
<DaSkreech> Riddell: all the time?
<DaSkreech> ok
<Vladdy> DaSkreech: just wait a little longer? i was impatient first time too
<brett> DaSkreech: it says "/usr/bin/adept_manager"
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<brett> when i use type "which adept_manager"
<RockStar86> i don't think the problem is the patience
<DaSkreech> then try kdesu adept_manager
<DaSkreech> inkwell: bye!
* DaSkreech prods Jucato :)
<EvilIdler> My windows have stopped popping to front when I click them, and toggling options in
<localghost> if I see some error I will know what is the problem.. but the lack of any error at all makes me think my motherboard is not supported. however I will run with safe graphic mode and will come back.. thanks
<brett> DaSkreech: it seems to be frozen
<RockStar86> try to run the safe graphic mode or re-burn the cd/dvd low looow looooow
<Jucato> what?
<DaSkreech> can you help brett? :)
<EvilIdler> Argh. Correction: all KDE windows have stopped raising AND focusing on click :/
<DaSkreech> I gotta run he's been here for a while compounding adept issues :)
<Jucato> let me check
<DaSkreech> Riddell: thanks
<inkwell> happy turkeyday all
<brett> DaSkreech: here is the output though.. it is still running though http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33550/
<RockStar86> i've found the same problem on an acer notebook
<EvilIdler> I can only focus a window if I click its title bar, or alt-tab. Any ideas what can cause this?
<brett> DaSkreech: is Riddle going to help me? or were you asking someone else
<Jucato> brett: those error messages are normal. Is Adept now running?
<RockStar86> localghost's problem...
<DaSkreech> brett: hopefully Jucato
<inkwell> anyone know much about beryl?
<DaSkreech> I was thanking Riddell for pointing out that adept is called adept_updater
<brett> Jucato: no
<DaSkreech> inkwell: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<localghost> RockStar86 ? I will appreciate any advise
<Jucato> DaSkreech: adept_updater is different from adept_manager, too
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ask him for the last part of the output
<DaSkreech> That's what I thought
<DaSkreech> I'm going now though
<DaSkreech>  i'm 30 minutes late already
<DaSkreech> seeya
<Jucato> brett: what happens when you run "kdesu adept_manager" from the Konsole? besides those BadDevice error messages?
<cntb> samba share read only /home/user.  windows tries to read but is asked a user password multiple times .have come across such issue? what is the workaround?
<brett> Jucato: it froze kind of
<brett> Jucato: it kept running but no window apear
<cntb> Jucato: ?
<brett> Jucato: i had to Alt C it
<RockStar86> bye bye guys, good night
<Jucato> brett: no matter how long you wait, Adept doesn't appear?
<RockStar86> see you tomorrow
<EvilIdler> KDE windows are broken. Anyone know how I can force focus behaviour to reset when the control centre doesn't make any difference?
<brett> Jucato: well i pressed alt c after waiting a good minute or two
<brett> Jucato: i am running command again now and i will wait longer
<Jucato> brett: btw, you can't launch Adept Manager from the menu?
<brett> Jucato: it asks for my password and never loads
<brett> Jucato: when i launch from the menu
<loz> i ve had this proble too
<loz> have you downloaded blootbot?
<loz> can you use apt-get?
<loz> if so open a terminal
<brett> blootbot? loz what is that
<loz> it's something i selected on adept
<loz> ant it broke my adept package manager
<brett> loz: no vmware broke my machine
<brett> loz: i dont know if apt get works... i think it does
<loz> try using it from console
<brett> and download what?
<loz> for example qp-get gdesklets
<loz> sorry apt-get install gdesklets
<loz> or why dont you get an update
<brett> loz: what is that?
<loz> open a terminal
<brett> loz: an update for what? i think i am completly updated
<loz> type sudo apt-get update
<loz> and then apt-get install upgrade
<brett> loz that works fine
<loz> ok
<loz> but you cant access adept manager right?
<brett> loz but adept still doesnt run
<loz> i ve had this problem too
<cntb> old new issue
<cntb> samba share read only /home/user.  windows tries to read but is asked a user password multiple times .have come across such issue? what is the workaround?
<loz> have you rebooted since?
<brett> i can try that again
<loz> ctrl alt backspace
<loz> mine was due to installing this blootbot
<brett> loz ok i will try that
<loz> hope it works
<loz> does your add/remov work?
<brett> loz it doesnt
<loz> brett wha happens when you tpe your password?
<brett> it just doesnt load
<loz> brett that is strange, has it ever worked?
<brett> loz yes earlier today
<brett> brb...restarting xserver
<loz> bret, i have had this problem, and a good old reboot did the trick, are you on edgy?
#kubuntu 2006-11-24
<idigtal> How do i get ubuntu and kubuntu install togther?
<loz> what is your prime install
<loz> are you inkubuntu
<loz> or ubuntu
<idigtal> kubutu
<loz> well ubuntu is just a desktop
* kruemeltee sends  a good n8 to everybody on the channel
<loz> so you open a console
<loz> and type
<loz> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<loz> i think
<loz> i did this on mine
<loz> and you can enjoy the lovely 3 d desktop
<DekKeD> anyone here uses Octave?
<loz> i m on kubuntu+with ubuntu desktop
<loz> it works a treat
<idigtal> does it matter if i install ubuntu first?
<loz> DekkeD sorry i dont
<loz> i think you d be better of
<Jucato> if you're on Ubuntu, you install kubuntu-desktop. If you're in Kubuntu, you install ubuntu-desktop
<loz> ubuntu is simalar to windows if your new to linux
<SillyZ> ubuntu is much better than windows by a long shot
<SillyZ> Im running a PIII-750, w/ 256mb ram, fresh installation of Kubuntu am looking to optimize the system for a little more speed, any suggestions?
<loz> kde enviroment is a little bit boring, go for gnome on ubuntu, more fun, and enjoy axgl
<stanko> hi all
<loz> SillyZ yes change PC
<SillyZ> loz, will on tuesday... new laptop on the way
<loz> SillyZ, wich release of kde have you got?
<BluesKaj> !libgcj.so.70
<SillyZ> 3.5.5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgcj.so.70 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SillyZ> loz, default which comes with Kubuntu 6.10
<cntb> annoying -- issue ftp://zaban-bechor.co.il/samba-shr2-win-multiple-login.JPG
<loz> SillyZ, surely you havent enough Ram if your on kubuntu s latest
<SillyZ> loz, Oh i know 256 is nothing...
<loz> i ve got  a centrino duo with 1 g of ram, and i recon that even with that it struggles
<loz> especialy with the 3 d desktop
<TubaSoldier> lfd
<SillyZ> loz, Ill be pushin a intel duo core, 1.8gz w/ 1g ram as soon as it arrives on tuesday
<loz> SillyZ, then wait till tuesday my friend, and go for the Edgy
<cntb> dido
<inkwell> real responsive group in #ubuntu-xgl
<cntb> bulgarian?
<SillyZ> Id like to get as much speed out of this old laptop as I can, then its going to act as a secondary station , others in the house getting on the internet surfin web, educational tools for the kids, etc , possibly even a print server
<loz> cntb GB
<SillyZ> oh belive u me, Ive already got my droooool bib on waiting for tuesday :D
<cntb> annoying -- issue ftp://zaban-bechor.co.il/samba-shr2-win-multiple-login.JPG
<SillyZ> 6.10 is edgy isnt it ?
<loz> well ther is something called onesmalllinux.com i think
<intelikey> what happens tuesday ?
<dom> SillyZ, yes
<SillyZ> new lappie intelikey
<intelikey> k
<SillyZ> seems the unrar package is busted too btw
<loz> i want to install this on my bosss old pc
<SillyZ> tried to install and says it will break other packages
<intelikey> i'd like a new laptop.   mine is a 486
<intelikey> i might even give up to $11 or even $12 for one....
<loz> anybody know a good site for wireless
<angasule> !subtitle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about subtitle - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TubaSoldier> lol, here is something for you. My old desktop just ended up in the posession of my nephew. It has a 1gig processor. His dad said his old computer must be faster because his processor is a mega-something....
<loz> botsnack
<angasule> is there a subtitle editor that's any use? KSubtile supports only .srt
<intelikey> !botsnack | loz
<ubotu> loz: Yum!
<loz> ouch
<idigtal> loz
<angasule> TubaSoldier: introduce him to the cluebat
<idigtal> i have this problem
<TubaSoldier> angasule, I'll have to do that.
<idigtal> i can't get my sound working on kubuntu
<idigtal> 0000:01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310
<TubaSoldier> angasule, I have wanted to introduce him to that bat for years.
<idigtal> and kmix say mixer cannot be found
<cntb> that one is of the modem
<intelikey> !sound | idigtal
<ubotu> idigtal: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<cntb> this may not be good
<loz> obotu wireless problems
<angasule> !wireless > loz
<loz> ubotu wirelss problems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirelss problems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<loz> ubotu wireless problems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless problems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<intelikey> !wifi | loz
<ubotu> loz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<idigtal> can someone help me get through this sound problem
<loz> ubotu botsnak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<loz> ok sorry i ll stop abusing him
* intelikey kicks ubotu ! 
<Jucato> and btw, it's !botsnack
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> oh sorry, boot's ubotu
<loz> does anybody know where the "pipe" key is on a qwerty keyboard?
<loz> stupid question i know
<intelikey> shift \
<Jucato> above the \
<Jucato> er.. waht intelikey said
<Jucato> (sheesh! "above the \"! what was I thinking!)
<intelikey> lol Jucato
<loz> but i:
<loz> err
<ubuntu> hi all
<Choogster> Hi all, I was hoping that someone might be able to help me out with some really basic know how?
<intelikey> i have "really basic know how"  :)
<Choogster> I am currently running a live version of 6.06
<Jucato> which know how?
<loz> ok, i ll rephrase, i got a laptop that i bought in spain, and its a qwerty keyboard, and i cant find the "pipe key, anybody?
<intelikey> Jucato the really basic one
<Jucato> loz: do you see the pipe key? it's supposed to be on the same key as the backslash
<Choogster> and I am pretty new to linux, I would like to know if this is a 32 bit version or 64 bit. In windows I can just click on properties to find out what version of OS is running, how do I do that in linux?
<SeanTater> is there a safe way to kill krfb_httpd?
<loz> jucato, nope not there
<intelikey> loz oh  pipeA  non-existant on qwerty
<loz> { i get this
<SeanTater> or is killall krfb_httpd the best way?
<loz> no way
<loz> what to do
<Jucato> weird
<loz> i needed that key
<Jucato> I thought it was a standard in qwerty keyboards...
<intelikey> loz map it to something.
<Choogster> loz, you made sure that your install is set up for qwerty keyboard and not mac?
<loz> yep
<loz> |||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<loz> found it
<Choogster> that's pretty weird
<intelikey> that's not pipeA
<loz> its alt 1
<intelikey> that's pipe
<loz> loz is happy
<loz> |||||||
<Choogster> So, how can I tell is I am running 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Choogster> if*
<loz> nighty night ladies and gemmlemun
<loz> gtg
<intelikey> Choogster command uname -a
<Choogster> it says ubuntu 2.6.15-23-386, 386, that's not 64 bit is it?
<intelikey> nope
<Choogster> thanks by the way intelikey
<intelikey> you're welcome in the path
<Choogster> Yeah, I have a three cd set for ubuntu, but none of them are marked lol
<Choogster> they are marked disk 1-3, but I have no idea what 2 oand 3 do, I figured just bundles
<Choogster> So, I will try ot boot from them
<Choogster> thanks alot guys
<intelikey> np
<idigtal> I need help on my multimedia
<idigtal> is unclaimed
<idigtal> and i can here any sound
<idigtal> Multimedia audio controller
<idigtal> product: Rockwell International
<intelikey> !sound | idigtal
<ubotu> idigtal: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<intelikey> one more time......
<idigtal> ?
<idigtal> what u mean !sound
<globe> idigtal: look at the message from ubotu ....
<idigtal> but i don't quit understand what
<idigtal> it have to relate to my problem
<bubu1uk> idigtal: what is ur problem?
<idigtal> unable to play sound and unable detect my sound card
<idigtal> Multimedia audio controller: Rockwell International: Unknown device 4310
<intelikey> ooops that wasn't the way to close a bx window....
<idigtal> and kmix sayiung mixer cannot be found
<bubu1uk> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bubu1uk> follow this links.
<bubu1uk> it should give u idea what to do...
<intelikey> idigtal so what is a "Multimedia audio controller" ?    is that anything like a sound card ?
<intelikey> i really don't know anything about a "Multimedia audio controller"
<idigtal> i read but i have no clue what is Debian
<bubu1uk> ubuntu/kubuntu is based on debian. it's linux distro
<intelikey> and you are unable or unwilling to go to google and search fro debian to find out what it is ?
<intelikey> and unable or unwilling to read the page that has be shown you at least 5 times now ?
<idigtal> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin >>> does it detect my sound card
<intelikey> and expect us to fix your box for you ?    some times you get what you pay for.
<brett> how do you install stuff after downloading it?
<bubu1uk> what kinda stuff?
<intelikey> brett use the packagemanager.
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<bubu1uk> u got deb package?
<brett> intelikey: how do i use that to download something off the internet
<intelikey> brett what ?
<brett> bubu1uk: vmware server
<intelikey> use the package manager.
<brett> intelikey: i just downloaded vmware server and i want to install it
<bLaZeD> is there a easy to use program that will check a file...and get its md5sum then ask for a user to input a md5sum...then it will compair the 2...and say if they match or not
<brett> intelikey: the package manager could not find it
<intelikey> delete it and use the package manager.
<brett> intelikey: in adept this program could not be found
<intelikey> brett that's why the link  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> VMWare Server isn't in the repos
<intelikey> Jucato it's not ?
<intelikey>  just the client ?
<Jucato> VMWare Player only
<brett> intelikey: yup
<bubu1uk> brett: do u have universe repos allowed?
<brett> bubu1uk: yup
<Jucato> brett: you might need to install "build-essential" to install vmware-server successfully
<brett> Jucato: ok..install from adept?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> hmmm i guess the server is not in the restricted repos either ???
<Jucato> intelikey: nope. nada :)
<brett> Jucato: i cant find build essentials in adept
<Jucato> brett: build-essential not build essentials
<intelikey> vmware-player - Free virtual machine player from VMware   is why not the server ?
<brett> Jucato: cool
<brett> Jucato: installing it now
<Jucato> intelikey: beats me
* Jucato shrugs
<intelikey> ok i'll make a mental note.    brett sorry for the mis-dirrect.
<brett> intelikey: np
<intelikey> brett it helps to be specific when asking for info.  so idiots like me don't do that in the future :)
<globe> are there term based mp3 players besides mpg123?
<bubu1uk> globe: mp3blaster
<brett> intelikey: ok thanks
<bubu1uk> globe: for example.
<globe> bubu1uk: thx
<intelikey> globe vlc
<brett> the compiling page wasnt much help
<davide> <- kompletter linux neuling
<davide> kann mir wer sagen wie ich firefox installiere
<bubu1uk> intelikey: is vlc working only on console? didn't know that
<davide> wenn ich das tar.gz file auf den desktop runtergeladen hab?
<intelikey> brett after unpacking any tarball read the README and any other upper case file name in the dir it creates.
<bubu1uk> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> bubu1uk it will yes.
<Jucato> brett: you don't need to compile. you just need the compiler
<Jucato> brett: the vmware installer will do it for you
<intelikey> bubu1uk sox is good in the console.   sox provides the "play" and "rec" commands.
<bubu1uk> intelikey: :D no need for me. like mp3blaster (either i dont use it. cuz allways in GUI
<intelikey> but i think sox needs part of the mpg123
<brett> there isn't a readme Jucato there is a directory called FILES in uppercase
<brett> Jucato: err wait not a directory a file named FILES
<Jucato> brett: that's for vmware-server?
* Dr_willis uses vmware server all the time. :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: might want to help him out then :P
<intelikey> brett see the doctor.
<Jucato> I have it installed too, btw
<brett> Jucato: yes
<brett> intelikey: the doctor? :-)
<Dr_willis> I followed the guides/docs in the "ubuntu hacks' book...
<Jucato> brett: you're just supposed to run the install script
<idigtal> !voice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> brett Dr_willis
<Jucato> brett: "sudo ./vmware-install.pl"
<brett> Jucato: ok how do i run it
<Dr_willis> basicially you install build-essential and some other dev packages.. ghet the vmwaer server file from the vmware guys and run its installer
<wimpies>  I might have found a bug in php 5.1 but before I can report it I need to upgrade to 5.2 ... Any packages ?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: are you on Edgy?
<Dr_willis> Yea - clean instll of edgy
<brett> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<brett> it is talking about the client rather then the server i am trying to install
<Jucato> Dr_willis: have you tried going to a tty in VMWare lately?
<brett> err the player
<Jucato> brett: you have vmware-player installed?
<brett> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> hm....
<brett> Jucato: all i need is the file it needs to open
<brett> Jucato: so i can run xp or 98
<idigtal> how to install audio driver
<Jucato> that I'm not familiar with... because I haven't installed vmware server after vmware player...
<brett> Jucato: have you installed the server before the player
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  to a tty?
<Dr_willis> iv never used vmware player.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you know, Ctrl+Alt+F1? I have FC3 and Kubuntu Edgy on vmware server. Neither can go to the virtual terminal...
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever tired to get to the console on a linux nstall of vmware :)
<intelikey> Jucato i would think not.  if they did you would loose the base systems access the consoles....
* Dr_willis tries
<Jucato> intelikey: what do you mean? I've been able to do it before (Dapper)
<intelikey> i wouldn't want a vm to take over Ctrl+Alt+F*   that should remain the domain of the base system.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you need to do Ctrl+Alt+Space, release Space without releasing Ctrl+Alt, then press F1
<Jucato> intelikey: no, vmware doesn't take over it.
<intelikey> good....
<intelikey>  that's what i'm saying, it shouldn't.
<Jucato> intelikey: you use a special combination to be able to use the guest OS's Ctrl+Alt+Functions
<brett> how do you use a make file?
<bipster> probably not the first to ask the question - but can anyone help install edgy eft - hangs at screen 1 (language)
<Dr_willis> brett,  touch file
<intelikey> make
<brett> Dr_willis: touch the make file?
<intelikey> make
<Dr_willis> brett,  i got it backewrds.. iread 'make a file' :)
* Dr_willis is tired
<brett> Dr_willis: heh
<intelikey> a makefile is used by the make command.
<brett> intelikey: just make then the make file name?
* globe surrenders to the need for speed .....
<brett> intelikey: what if there are two make files
<intelikey> brett try just make
* Jucato surrenders to the need for an inhaler...
<brett> intelikey: type 'make' ? and nothing else? that didn't do anything
<milaks> Hi, can someone please tell me, what should I drag from ksysguards left part (localhost tree) to sysguard applet, to show HD activity? In subtree "Disk Throuput" there are subtrees 1:[0-1] [1-5] , 22:0 and 3:[1,2,5-9] .
<bipster> probably not the first to ask the question - but can anyone help install edgy eft - hangs at screen 1 (language)
<milaks> Anyone?
<intelikey> if it was a kernel  i'd say   make menu_config       make configure   or  make xconfig        but being a tarball i've never seen  you might try   make help
<milaks> Hi, can someone please tell me, what should I drag from ksysguards left part (localhost tree) to sysguard applet, to show HD activity? In subtree "Disk Throuput" there are subtrees 1:[0-1] [1-5] , 22:0 and 3:[1,2,5-9] .
<intelikey> !repete | milaks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brett> i have already untarred it... should i have done that
<morphish> intelikey: !repeat ?
<intelikey> brett did you do what Dr_willis said?    "<Dr_willis> I followed the guides/docs in the "ubuntu hacks' book..."   maybe google for an online   or see  <Jucato> brett: "sudo ./vmware-install.pl"
<brett> intelikey: when i try sudo ./vmware-install.pl it says 'A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.'
<brett> intelikey: and then error abort
<intelikey> brett uninstall vmware-player
<intelikey> and try again
<brett> intelikey: ok
<idigtal> can soem one help me
<idigtal> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<brett> intelikey: nope...still same erer
<brett> intelikey: err error
<idigtal> im on the sudo nano /etc/modules
<TheMole> Does anyone else have problems hearing audio on webpages (usually flash vids etc.) through firefox on edgy?
<intelikey> brett hmmm you have anything vmware installed ?
<brett> intelikey: nope
<brett> intelikey: i removed everything vmware related
<intelikey> brett you can also look into the .pl script for help   if you know anything about perl scripts....
<brett> intelikey: do i need to buy this ubuntu hacks book or is there somewhere i can read it online?
<intelikey> !flash9 | TheMole
<ubotu> TheMole: You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<intelikey> brett i really don't know.  that's why i sujested google
<HalphaZ> 2221hi
<Dr_willis> removeing stuff MAY not remove the config files.
<HalphaZ> what time is there?
<Dr_willis> but i dont know what the whole problem is :) ive had very few issues with vmware-server
<brett> Dr_willis: r u saying i need to remove the config files?
<intelikey> ah Dr_willis true that.  i always use -P  but i bet adept doesnt
<Dr_willis> brett,  no idea what you are doing to be honest with ya. :)
<brett> intelikey: ok how do i get rid of the config files?
<Dr_willis> thers no vmware-server debs that i know of.. No idea on the player. i never use vmware player
<intelikey> brett try sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<intelikey> Dr_willis there is a player   and i didn't know there wasn't a server .deb
<intelikey> do now....
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  theres NOT as far as i know.
<Dr_willis> unless it just came out recentlyl
<Peps_> Hi, my laptop stopped automounting and poping a konqurer window when I plug in a usb storage device. I think this happened after I upgraged to KDE 3.5.5. I assume I am missing some setting - can someone help?
<Peps_> I am running dapper
<brett> intelikey: still doesnt work...same error
<intelikey> brett apt didn't error out did it ?
<TheMole> intelikey: That has installed the flashplayer 9, but still no sound is heard.. I've also tried the /etc/firefox/firefoxrc hack... but that didn't work either.
<brett> intelikey: nope...it ran fine
<intelikey> brett grep "paste your error message" *.pl  see what it burps out for me.
<soulrider> hi everyone
<brett> intelikey: huh?
<Peps_> Hi, my laptop stopped automounting and poping a konqurer window when I plug in a usb storage device. I think this happened after I upgraged to KDE 3.5.5. I assume I am missing some setting - can someone help?
<intelikey> TheMole if noone answers you on the flash sound ff issue try in #ubuntu  ff is default in ubuntu
<TheMole> intelikey: Thanks.
<intelikey> brett show me the error again
* intelikey is too lazy to scroll up looking for it....
<brett> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<intelikey> brett in the same window; grep -B2 -e "software has been detected" *.pl
<sirmis> jeah .. wlan is working :D
<brett> print wrap('A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.' . "\n\n", 0);
<intelikey> should 'hopefully' give three lines of code.
<Dr_willis> ive neer had a problem rerunning the vmware-server setup scripts.
<intelikey> brett nothing before that ?
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah i fishing now for what is triggering that.
<brett> brett@brett-desktop:~/vmware-server-distrib$ grep -B2 -e "software has been detected" *.pl
<brett>   }
<intelikey> ok we want a little more context.
<intelikey> brett your nick registered ?
<brett> intelikey: nope
<Dr_willis> Ive totally missed what the actual problem is... :)
<Dr_willis> the setup script is crashing?
<intelikey> Dr_willis <brett> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected. <-- and exits
<intelikey> brett pastebin the script ?     seeing that you can dcc it to me with registering your nick.
<intelikey> s/can/can't/
<brett> ok
<brett> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brett> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33576/
<Dr_willis> ive never had it exit that way....  it  should ask to use the old settings/stuff  of course ive never installed the vmware-player packages
<Jucato> brett: have you removed vmware-player already?
<sirmis> is there flash plugin available to 64 bit kubuntu
<brett> Jucato: yup
<Schalken> if i were to symlink /root to ~/ and start an application as root, will some files in ~/ become owned by root?
<Dr_willis> ~/  - is.... hmm... odd...
<Jucato> hm... just a hunch, try "sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player" or "sudo aptitude purge vmware-player", then try to install vmware server again
<Dr_willis> cd ~/
<Dr_willis>   -> /home
<Jucato> ~/ == /home/user/
<Jucato> best not to symlink anything from /root to ~/
<Dr_willis> I cant imagine why you would want to.
<intelikey> well the error is blasted out of one function    # Make sure we have an initial database suitable for this installer. The goal
<intelikey> # is to encapsulates all the compatibilty issues in this (consequently ugly)
<intelikey> # function
<brett> i got to go
<brett> thanks for help
<brett> i will get it later
<intelikey> brett just when i got interested.
<intelikey> but go ahead.  i'll keep looking.
<Jucato> :P
<Dr_willis> Heh - I found my old AMiga CD32! woots. :)
<Dr_willis> anyone want it?
<Dr_willis> I cant find the power supply for it. :(
<intelikey> brett looks like   /etc/vmware-server-console
<intelikey> see if that's a dir or a file or non-existant
<intelikey> brett ls -l /etc/vmware-server-console
<Dr_willis> I dont have that file. :)
<Dr_willis> just for referance
<luca> hi veryone
<luca> does someone know how to make a Pixart Imaging camera functioning?
<intelikey> Dr_willis yes   the next step is cut from - on and add *
<intelikey> brett looks like   /etc/vmware*       because it's set to a default and several veriants  any of which can hit a match for installed vmware
<intelikey> i would be so bold as to sujest rm /etc/vmware* -r     and run the installer again.
<Jucato> that is bold
<intelikey> but that's what is causing the error.   the script don't lie.
<intelikey> it has a config dir in etc that contains a file in the wrong format and it refuses to continue.
<intelikey> simple enough.
<intelikey> i still don't like perl it looks like trying to read greek to me.
<intelikey> and yes i read a "very" little greek.
<Schalken> will root own some of my files if i symlink /root to ~/ ?
<intelikey> Schalken no.
<metres> Hi all , i'm trying to install flash on Edgy amd64, and I got this error... sudo: nspluginwrapper: command not found anyone have an idea ?
<intelikey> Schalken you will have a shortcut to / in your home.
<luca> has anyone had any trouble making webcams work on their machines?
<intelikey> Schalken wait
<intelikey> symlink /root to ~/ ?
<luca> metres; are you trying to install the firefox plugin? if so, the best you can do is putting th .so file in the plugin folder manually
<Schalken> intelikey: yes, so root uses all my configuration
<intelikey> you mean ln -s /root ~/    that will error out.
<luca> metres: the 9 beta I mean
<Schalken> intelikey: why?
<metres> luca : I do it but it's 32 bit files... doesnt work with amd64
<intelikey> if you mean  ln -s ~/ /root   then unless you rm /root first that will error out.
<intelikey> but you dont want to do that.  cause yes root will own things in your home.
<metres> luca :that's why I need nspluginwrapper...
<Schalken> intelikey: wahst the difference between a hard and symbolic link?
<luca> metres: no clue for me then, sorry man
<intelikey> Schalken hard link is a second access point to an inode   a symbolic link is a redirect to another inode.
<metres> luca : thanks anyway
<Jucato> intelikey: try that again in plain English. :P
<intelikey> Schalken if you hardlink an inode as long as one of the links exist the file exists     if you symlink an inode if you rm the real inode the link points to nothing....
<intelikey> Jucato any better ?
<Peps_> Hi, my laptop stopped automounting and poping a konqurer window when I plug in a usb storage device. I think this happened after I upgraged to KDE 3.5.5. I assume I am missing some setting - can someone help? I am running dapper
<Jucato> intelikey: no. you still used "inode" :P
<luca> anybody using webcams here? :)
<intelikey> echo " this is a test " > file ; ln file file2 ;rm file ;cat file2      then try that with a symlink.   you can symlink anything.  but somethings can't be hardlinked.
<intelikey> Jucato but i meant inodes  i didn't say file cause it could be directories
<Jucato> intelikey: you could have said files/directories instead :P
<intelikey> but both are inodes
<Jucato> in plain English. but I presume everyone understands what inodes are
<intelikey> if not there is google and wikipedia
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> isn't that what you're here for?
<intelikey> not to mention dictionary.com and friends
<Jucato> so that we don't have to Google or Wikipedia
<Jucato> :P
<intelikey> yep it sure was.
<Jucato> heheh gone
<BluesKaj> inodes...?
<sirmis> this may be stupid question .. but where i can find "gadgets" to desktop ?
<Jucato> !superkaramba | sirmis
<ubotu> sirmis: superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<majorowl> i have a newly-installed edgy machine that has a 3com wifi card in it (orinoco-based).  it's odd, lspci and dmesg report it.  lsmod shows the orinoco driver loaded.  but I don't have an eth0.  i have a wlan0, but iwconfig against it claims no wireless extensions available.
<musya3d> anyone here use kopete?
<sirmis> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're Welcome!
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<majorowl> what's weird is that the installer saw the wifi card and appeared to configure it just fine.  (though I couldn't tell if it used it as I was installing from CD).
<musya3d> anyone?
<campbch> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<campbch> i use gaim.
<Jucato> I use kopete. but I'm no expert on it
<musya3d> ok well how do you sign on again after you signed of because of reboot, i cannot figure out how to sign on, i know it sounds silly
<musya3d> but please help!
<BluesKaj> konversation for irc , amsn for that IM stuff..which i seldom use
<Jucato> musya3d: there will be icons at the status bar at the bottom of kopete
<Jucato> musya3d: icons for each account you set up. you can individually control them, or sign on altogether using the toolbar at the top
<campbch> hmm
<Jucato> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<campbch> IMHO ubotu should mention that the JRE install should have to be done through commandline apt-get, since choices need to be made
<campbch> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> what do you mean?
<campbch> !bothug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bothug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<campbch> the java JRE poses agreemets you need to agree to, that you cant through the adept-manager... you're forced to exit and kill the process, then dpkg some configure thing to fix it
<campbch> and then do it command-line style
<Jucato> campbch: the Java page explicitly instructs the user to use the command line, if you've noticed
<Jucato> but only on Kubuntu
<campbch> yeah, well :p
<Jucato> the license agreement stuff works perfectly in Synaptic
<campbch> which is better, synaptic or adept?
<Jucato> apt-get :)
<campbch> that was subversive
<Jucato> but no, really... I prefer apt-get and aptitude nowadays
<campbch> i see...
<Jucato> but personally: apt-get/aptitude > Synaptic > Adept
<campbch> so, why is adept installed with kubuntu? synaptic works, doesn't it?
<Jucato> Adept is a bit faster and better when it comes to searches and debtags (which I never use anyway)
<campbch> i like synaptic's layout.
<Jucato> because Adept is KDE and fits in KDE nicely. also, it's still under development, so nothing's permanent
<campbch> i see...
* aseigo finds synaptic annoying to use...
<Jucato> hi aseigo! still in india?
<wildchild> why all the sudden kaffeine doesn't work. I click on avi file and kaffeine doesn't open that file :s
<aseigo> popups, hidden console, etc
<aseigo> Jucato: yep... conference starts today
<Jucato> I like some features in synaptic, though. specially those popups :P
* aseigo has been up for the last 3 hours taking care of kde business and working on presentations so he can concentrate on the event today
<Jucato> good luck aseigo!
<aseigo> ugh. popups are evil
<aseigo> Jucato: thx
<Jucato> aseigo: if they can be turned off, they're not that evil anymore
<wildchild> ok  I will ask anoter q. How can I check my edgy for bugs..
<wildchild> o_O
<wildchild> anyone
<craftycorner> I need some help
<craftycorner> what is a good program 4 the creation of DVD ISOs?
<Jucato> aseigo: but you're an expert (hehehe).  so many less experienced people have accidentally messed their because Adept didn't say it would be removing this or that package, except through a tiny status bar or through the Preview Changes
<craftycorner> K3b needs a DVD ISO image
<aseigo> Jucato: and a popup helps there how? perhaps adept should have a nice preview changes and that should be mandatory and rolled into the "apply changes" workflow
<pierreth> I need help with Kubuntu keyboard shortcut with kde
<craftycorner> I don't know even what to search 4 in Symantic
<pierreth> i made a shortcut to type my name with the system settings
<Jucato> aseigo: the popup in synaptic confirms the actions that will be taken, so you have a chance to review what will be installed and removed. In Adept, you have to manually click on Preview Changes. but yes, maybe a better workflow would be a better solution than having a popup
<pierreth> but I don't know how I can type a '{'
<craftycorner> I need an ISO creation program
<pierreth> anyone knows how?
<craftycorner> there isn't a program?
<majorowl> craftycorner, mkisofs ?
<craftycorner> checking
<craftycorner> is that a program?
<majorowl> well, sure
<majorowl> man mkisofs
<wildchild> hello there
<fred_> hi
<wildchild> has anyone have problem with starting kaffeine player
<wildchild> it doesn't wanna start
<daphne> anyone here installed the "kscreensaver-xsavers" package?  I just installed it, and it seems to have installed properly...but the xscreensaver modules aren't showing up in the KDE desktop configuration panel
<sirmis> is there any test prog's to linux ...  like 3dmark in windows ?
<sirmis> daphne .. i'm 99 % sure that i'm wrong :) but you could try to restart X
<sirmis> ctrl-alt-backspace
<daphne> sirmis: actually, after logging in and out didn't work, I restarted the whole machine just to be sure
<daphne> this is a new Edgy install...I think in my Dapper install they showed up immediately
<campbch> is there a reason applications will decide to just not run the first time you try to start them? sometimes, ill try to load, say, firefox, or adept-manager, and it'll just forget that i clicked :p
<campbch> it shows a loading icon and everything, it just doesn't feel like running
<Jucato> anyone knows how to convert Documentation docbooks to HTML or PDF?
<majorowl> campbch, i've seen adept do that.  just a little while ago, actually.  i've never seen firefox do it.
<fiyawerx> whats an exhumer?
<daphne> someone who gets buried bodies out of the ground?
<fiyawerx> heh
<fiyawerx> i meant in nethack terms :)
<fiyawerx> time for the &sters to rock a treasure zoo
<fiyawerx> how long does invis last? permanent?
<pierreth> hello, anyone for a shorcut?
<daphne> solution: install "xscreensaver"
<cegottardi> hello
<cegottardi> any 1 knows hot to install bittornado on kubuntu?
<zanophol> Does anyone know how to tell which version of the forced.eth driver edgy uses by default?
<campbch> how to i get firefox to recognize the JRE?
<mike_> Hi, can't boot WinXP after i installed KUbuntu. I resized the WinXP partion. I have mounted it and can read files. Grup menu.list looks fine
<Jucato> campbch: install sun-java5-plugin
<campbch> it worked! /hug
<Jucato> :p
<Dr_willis> mike_,  any sort of error or other clues to go by?
<mike_> Dr_willis: No thing. When i press to boot XP in grupp at startup just the marker with black background and nothing happens
<Dr_willis> marker?
<Dr_willis> You mean the xp little bar at the bottom of the screen?
<mike_> Dr_willis: Yeah you know. Its the same when i start Ubuntu/Kubuntu its a "_" at the top of the screen but when i start Kubuntu after like 1/2 sec Kubuntu starts loading
<Dr_willis> a _ at the top of the screen... Hmmm...
<Dr_willis> so XP dosent even seem to try to boot eh?
<mike_> Dr_willis: Nope :/  The bootloader is not pointing at the right path or something
<mike_> Dr_willis: But I don't even know where to start
<Dr_willis> where is windows installed to?
<mike_> sda1  WinXP    sda2 Kubuntu   sda3 Swap
<mike_> I've mounted sda1 and can access all files and it does not look damaged
<Jucato> menu.lst might not be pointing to the correct partition
<Dr_willis> yea.
<mike_> root            (hd0,0)
<Dr_willis>  /boot/grub/device.map may also be incorrect...
<Dr_willis> check that hd0 is sda in that file.
<Dr_willis> You do have an ide drive for the cdrom? or any ide drives at all?
<mike_> Kubuntu boots:       root            (hd0,1)
<mike_> Winxp:   root            (hd0,0)
<mike_> Yes, 1 CDrom 1 DVD
<mike_> device.map     (hd0)   /dev/sda
<Dr_willis> so that all seems right.
<cegottardi> i got these error wxPython is either not installed or has not been installed properly.
<cegottardi> how do i get it.. i have dapper 6.06
<cegottardi> its not in adept
<cegottardi> any 1 knows?
<Schalken0> is installing the latest nvidia drivers as simple as downloading nvidia's .run file and running it as root? does it matter that i already have the drivers from ubuntu installed?
<Dr_willis> Schalken0,  using the .run stuff can be a hassle.
<Dr_willis> I do belive theres a wiki page that details it.
<Jucato> mike_: use pastebin to show your menu.lst
<Jucato> !pastebin | mike_
<ubotu> mike_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hobbsee> !nvidia > Schalken0
<Schalken0> Dr_willis: is there an easier way to 9629 drivers?
<Schalken0> Hobbsee: yes i would like to get the latest drivers however, the ones from the repos are 8xxx ones.
<Hobbsee> ah
<mike_> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33595/
<Dr_willis> Schalken0,  ive never worried about it.. so never tried..
<BluesKaj> what's the command for updating and choosing a java update in the konsole ?
<Dr_willis> I though there was an update to the nvidia drivers a few weeks ago.
<Schalken0> well if the .run file doesnt work i can always reinstall the ones from the repo right?
<BluesKaj> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bulwynkl> !LVM
<eilker> !postfix
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<Jucato> mike_: hm.. everything looks fine.. :(
<mike_> Jucato: Yes :/
<Hobbsee> mike_: what's the problem?
<mike_> Hobbsee:  Hi, can't boot WinXP after i installed KUbuntu. I resized the WinXP partion. I have mounted it and can read files. WinXP is in Grub menu.lst and it looks right. Any ideas?
<mike_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33595/   My menu.lst
<Hobbsee> mike_: want to pastebin sudo fdisk -l please?
<Schalken0> mike_: does it actually appear in the grub menu?
<Schalken0> (during boot)
<eilker> !imap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mike_> Hobbsee: I get no output from that command  "fdisk -l"
<Hobbsee> mike_: preface it with sudo
<mike_> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33597/
<Hobbsee> mike_: you resized the first disk, presumably
<mike_> Hobbsee: Yes from 320 Win Partion to 300
<Hobbsee> mike_: presumably you cant boot windows in recovery mode?  (hit f8)
<mike_> Hobbsee: Poweroff > Startbutten > VGA output > BIOS > Grub > i chose WinXP > a black screen with a marter blinking at the top
<Hobbsee> darn it
* Hobbsee would *guess* that's something wrong with the windows partition
<mike_> Hobbsee: Aaa damn :/  i have mounted it in /mnt/windows and can acces it and read files
<Hobbsee> mike_: yes, so the filesystem seems in tact, at least in part
<Hobbsee> i cant see any problem with grub there
<mike_> Hobbsee: I guess resize did not work :/
<mike_> Hobbsee: You think i could repair the windows install witha a WinXP CD?
<BluesKaj> ! Java Update
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Java Update - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> mike_: i'd try
<Hobbsee> mike_: i'd guess so too
<mike_> Hobbsee: What will happen to Kubuntu and grub? If i chose to repair it with WinXP CD? Do you know?
<Hobbsee> mike_: then you follow !grub
<Hobbsee> kubuntu will stay, as long as you hit "dont format the entire drive"
<Hobbsee> grub will be overwritten, but there's a fairly simple howto on how to fix that
<bimberi> mike_: if you can mount the windows partition at the moment it'd be worth grabbing anything important off it first
<mike_> bimberi: Yepp, I've done that, thanks.
<mike_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bimberi> mike_: kk, np :)
<Hobbsee> mike_: then again, if you're going to do that, then why not get the windows to be installed on 1 or 2 hard disks, and kubuntu on the other
<mike_> Hobbsee: I have 3 HD, 2 are full with stuff 1 I wanna dual boot. Never had problems before :/
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<mike_> Hobbsee: I gotta use WinXP this computer. On laptop and server i only use linux
<Hobbsee> ah
<fuzzy> How do I install flash player?
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mike_> Hobbsee: Thanks for taking tthe time :)
<unix_infidel> mike_: Depending on your computing needs in WinXp and your hardware you can install vmware on the linux host and run windows as a guest.
<unix_infidel> I know a lot of smart people who have nicely speced laptops that run Windows XP under Ubuntu
<e1mer> hello all, im using a kubuntu on dell latitude d520, but im having trouble using my headset/audio jack..i cant hear something,
<Dr_willis> wonder how the windows xp activation stuff - handles vmware...
<mike_> unix_infidel: Yes, i use vmware all the time, love it. But i still need WinXP at one computer :/
<Hobbsee> mike_: not a problem
<e1mer> !sounds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> e1mer: you cant hear anything from your headphones?
<Hobbsee> e1mer: run kmix, and turn pcm up full
<unix_infidel> mike_: maybe i'm not adequately understanding your computing needs :)
<e1mer> Hobbsee:ill try, w8
<mike_> unix_infidel: Np, you gave me a tip and thanks =)
<e1mer> Hobbsee: it is..they're both full
<e1mer> + the master
<e1mer> Hobbsee: btw, it has a built in speaker..and its working well..i can hear the sounds
<Hobbsee> e1
<fuzzy> how to install a tar.gz file?
<Hobbsee> e1mer: but not the headphones?  hmmm
<Hobbsee> !compile > fuzzy
<e1mer> Hobbsee: the problem is when i put on my headset to the audio jack..i can still hear from the built in.but not on my headset
<Hobbsee> e1mer:  right.  can i ask 2 really stupid questions?
<e1mer> Hobbsee: ?
<Dr_willis> Well you just asked one.... :)
<Hobbsee> e1mer: 1)  is the headset plugged fully in?  2) have you plugged it into the mic socket by accident?
<Dr_willis> heh heh..
<mike_> Thanks all, wich me good luck with repairing WinXP now ;p
<sirmis> Dr_willis: heh
<Hobbsee> good luck mike_!
<e1mer> Hobbsee: yup..i even ask my colleague to plug it in for me :))
<Dr_willis> some sound cards have ports that are 'flexiable' a headset out. may be (in software) switchable to say Mic in...
<Hobbsee> e1mer: try plugging it into the other socket, and just double check?
* Hobbsee wonders if it's been recognised wrongly, or what
<e1mer> Hobbsee: tried them both :(
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> then i'm out of ideas
<sirmis> kde4 - here i come :P
<sirmis> hahaha .. it's 5.37 am in finland ..
<sirmis> x)
<coreymon> kde 4?!
<coreymon> when?!
<sirmis> i'm building latest "snapshot" ..
<coreymon> wher?!
<coreymon> how?!
<coreymon> does it work?
<sirmis> let's see :)
<Jucato> for developers
<sirmis> it compiled allmoust painlesly
<sirmis> done ..
<sirmis> brb
* Dr_willis watches sirmis's machine explode.
<Dr_willis> :)
<xsacha> how can i make the screen switch to tty1 through ssh
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  Hmm.. thats somthing i can say - ive never seen done.
<Dr_willis> :)
<xsacha> :(
<Dr_willis> theres ways to run stuff on other ttys but never seen software to change to them
<Dr_willis> To the Google!
<Dr_willis> Hmmm.. heres a tty/console program for DOS that acts like linux's console.. its classified as 'freeware, but has a $19.95 pricetag....
<Dr_willis> I am once again reminded of WHY I LOVE LINUX.
<Dr_willis> to the next google hit!
<xsacha> $20, what the hell
<Dr_willis> Yea.. gotta love Stupid-trivial-ware
<Dr_willis> looking at the      http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Keyboard-and-Console-HOWTO.html#toc7   guide now. :)
<Dr_willis> BINGO!
<Dr_willis> One can change VT under program control using the chvt command.
<xsacha> ahhhh thanks
<xsacha> lol
<Dr_willis> Memo to self.. dont hit Ctrl-C in the console you run "startx' in
<Dr_willis> :)
<xsacha> lol
<Jucato> lol
<Dr_willis> but i did learn about chvt
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i needed to test my '.kde/Autostart' thing.. the script i made dident work.. it got launched in Kate.
<Dr_willis> should i make a symlink to the binary i want to run instead?
<Dr_willis> CheckGmail -> /usr/bin/checkgmail
<rerere> can someone explain me the ! command in the chat how dose it work?
<xsacha> Dr_willis: is it executable?
<xsacha> when i had an autostart script not executable, it ran in kate
<Dr_willis> I chmod +x'd it
<Dr_willis> and even ./whatever it befor i had my 'kde restart'  just now.
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> it dosent begin with #!/bin/sh however..  just a 1 line script
<Dr_willis> just wanting to run CheckGmail. which is a Gnome app it seems.
<xsacha> oh a symlink should do
<Hobbsee> !info kcheckgmail edgy
<ubotu> kcheckgmail: KDE systray application to check GMail accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-1.1 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 580 kB
<Hobbsee> Dr_willis: ^
<usuario> Hi everyone
<Dr_willis> Cool. :)
<Dr_willis> i can check it twice!
<usuario> Im using kubuntu in my school but I dont know how to use it   :s
<Dr_willis> aparently ya know a little bit.. you got here.
<Davek> jajaja thats right
<Davek> well I use windows xp and sometimes I use mirc
<Davek> thats why I kinda knew how to get here
<Davek> :P
<unix_infidel> anyone here using a canon sd550 and found it compatible with linux?
<Davek> HOLA A TODOOOSS !
<rerere> can someone explain me the ! command in the chat how dose it work?
<Davek> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<macconline> hi.... how do backup my kubuntu??
<rerere> thanks
<Davek> What is Kubuntu?
<fannagogann1> macconline, what do you want to backup, your user account?
<fannagogann1> Kubuntu is an OS
<macconline> fannagogann1: no, all system
<keyo> there is a white rectangle on the desktop, it won't go away after restarting, its some sort of bug
<keyo> could posibly be beryls fault
<Davek> Alguien de Tijuana ????
<keyo> guess i should upgrade to edgy anywya
<Jucato> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<coreymon> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<keyo> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Parkotron> !env
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about env - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Parkotron> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Parkotron> !pam_env
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam_env - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> canon sort of has a bad  rep with linux not being supported. :( sadly
<keyo> wyf is pam
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<keyo> yea i have a cannon printer, prints text but not photos
<Parkotron> Jucato: Sorry.
<fannagogann1> keyo, have you set it up using cups and the included printer drivers?
<keyo> yes
<Dr_willis> I got a nice canon printer.. but its on the wifes machine. for her Digital Camera ussage. actually she just plugs the camera into the printer.. no pc needed.
<fuzzy> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<keyo> well it does print photos but just really badly
<keyo> !homosexuals
<driz> I guys I am tryi0ng to update my computer to the latest Kubuntu but I have this error that says the following packages have been kept back..,,,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about homosexuals - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robotgeek> keyo: can you please keep it ontopic
<keyo> ok :D
<robotgeek> driz: from dapper to edgy?
<driz> robotgeek yeah
<robotgeek> driz: did you install the kubuntu-desktop paackage before upgrading?
<driz> ummmm no
<driz> how??? :-)
<robotgeek> driz: hmm, that might be an issue
<driz> ohh
<robotgeek> driz: however, you might want to try sudo apt-get -f install kubuntu-desktop
<keyo> Is there a way kubuntu could stabaly write to ntfs
<driz> ok then
<robotgeek> keyo: stably is relative
<driz> robotgeek: I apparently do have the latest
<driz> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.  says tyhe terminal
<keyo> well a few strange things have been bugging me so i am going to put edgy on, just need to backup all the old stuff
<keyo> spose i'l just burn cds
<robotgeek> keyo: backup before upgrading is always a wise policy :)
<keyo> it can write to fat32 can't it
<robotgeek> keyo: i tried it the other day, windows was not letting me delete a folder. however, i was able to delete it under linux :)
<unix_infidel> robotgeek: what kind of folder was this?
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: the past users folder. no use to me
<unix_infidel> robotgeek: that's likely because it has an active socket in windows.
<unix_infidel> you can delete it from cmd not explorer, where as in linux, things are treated a bit nicely....
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: no, the user did not have an account on that machine. i had no read access, even (as admin)
<unix_infidel> then how did he have a user folder on tehre?
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: at work, so i just used the installation of the guy who worked there before me
<robotgeek> his folder was about 1.25 GB large, so i just backed it up and deleted that thing
<robotgeek> so as far as i am concerned, ntfs-3g works very well :)
<unix_infidel> robotgeek: heh, be sure to come back and whine about how you lost sensitive data using ntfs-3g too.  Not that it's GOING to happen.  Just to be fair and balanced :P
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: all that data is the the ext3 partition anyways, and ext3fsd works well :)
<dennis_> so anyone familiar with using a usb pendrive to boot linux from. I'd like to have a traveling system on my usb key
<robotgeek> dennis_: difficult, but possible. cause different hardware == different kernel modules
<DaSkreech> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<robotgeek> dennis_: you would be better off with livecd persistence, i think
<dennis_> I'm not saying a kubuntu usb system, I'm open to other ideas like DSL or puppylinux
<unix_infidel> robotgeek: you tried explore2fs?
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: i think some time ago, not recently
<unix_infidel> any problems with it?
<dennis_> just can't seem to figure this out for myself as easily as I thought it would be
<robotgeek> unix_infidel: the time when i used it, it did not seem to be integrated with explorer. i am not sure if things have changed now
<LeeJunFan> dennis_: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7418276314.html
<LeeJunFan> dennis_: basically it should be the same as that, although their requirement of 10GB seems outragous.
<robotgeek> klipper is so awesome :)
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+V 4 life!
<dennis_> well I take a read , see if I can learn something. damn samll is a live cd of ony 90MB , hopefully I figure it out
<Schalken> is upgrading from one ubuntu version to another as simple as adding the new repos to your apt sources and letting your package manager upgrade?
<robotgeek> Schalken: once you have installed the kubuntu-desktop package, yes
<DaSkreech> !upgrade > Schalken
<dennis_> so I'm thinking of a dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy, I'm still using ndiswrapper for my wlan card, are there any strange issues I should be aware of before I attempt the upgrade
<robotgeek> i love the klipper actions, doublelick on link :)
<unix_infidel> dennis_: many people have not reported a "flawless upgrade" from dapper to edgy.
<unix_infidel> using dist-upgrade that is.
<dennis_> yeah that's what I've been reading
<LeeJunFan> dennis_: yeah, if you use dist-upgrade be prepared for at least a repetition of dist-upgrade, install -f , dist-upgrade, install -f , etc...
<dennis_> is the preffered method to change the sources.list all dapper to edgy ?
<LeeJunFan> until it says there's nothing left. There may be a few packages held back which you will have to install manually.
<LeeJunFan> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<unix_infidel> dennis_: that's what you will be doing to upgrade from dapper to edgy...in order to dist-upgrade.
* LeeJunFan wonders if the headlight baking in the oven is dry yet.
<unix_infidel> erf?
<dennis_> well, maybe I'll just do a fresh install.
* robotgeek is extremely unbroken on dapper :)
<dennis_> I really hate to have to use edgy just to get firefox2, when dapper is working perfectly for me
<LeeJunFan> I'm running feisty right now, only issue I have is a dep problem with kmymoney.
<LeeJunFan> But then the BIG changes haven't started rolling in yet. :)
<robotgeek> i suppose firefox 2 wont be backported
* unix_infidel doesnt plan on upgrading till next LTS
<dennis_> yeah the forums have a thread about why firefox will not be backported
<robotgeek> it makes sense, i am in no hurry.
<unix_infidel> Hmm, did i miss something about firefox?
* unix_infidel lives under a rock called productivity....
* robotgeek mainly uses konqueror, except when it does not render well
<LeeJunFan> I've got 2 partitions, one for devel current, and one for stable/productivity. So if something is really borked I can boot edgy, but to keep up and help with bug squashing I try to run the latest devel.
<Schalken> Is there an option in Adept to treat recommended packages as dependencies?
<redmer> ?
<robotgeek> damn it, kubuntu has stopped displaying/automounting my usb drives
<jager> how do i get flash9 from seveas?
<bimberi> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<jager> i have seveas in sources.list but apt-cache show tells me i'll still get flsah7
<dennis_> ah, here's another one I'm not 100% sure on how to approach, I basically stopped using windows at home, I setup my main home server as a dual boot , so If I ever needed to use windows it's there, well now I want it gone can I just simply delete the partition, modify grub and free up another 40 Gb of space ???
<jager> pretty much dennis_
<jager> just like that
<dennis_> sweet
<bimberi> jager: what's the line in your sources.list?
<dennis_> I thought that was what I need to do , but never was 100% sure of myslf
<jager> deb http://seveas.imbrandon.com edgy-seveas custom extras seveas-meta
<jager> deb-src http://seveas.imbrandon.com edgy-seveas custom extras seveas-meta
<jager> went to his webpage and it says flash9 is in custom
<jager> apt-cache show tells me that i'll get Filename: pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_7.0.68~ubuntu3_i386.deb
<jager> from multiverse i assume
<robotgeek> heh, i cant even upgrade to edgy, i have no disk space left.
<jager> dist-upgrade was rough :(
<jager> still haven't gotten everything straight, but i think flash9 is among the last of it
<bimberi> jager: add ' backports' to those lines
<unix_infidel> The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.
<unix_infidel> ^^^^^
<unix_infidel> slickdeals.net
<unix_infidel> LOL
<bimberi> ha, slick? pfft
<bimberi> jager: it's a recent change (to backports)
<jager> oic
<jager> aptgetting now
<jager> that looks to have done it
<bimberi> must be taking a while for the documentation to catch up :)
<jager> thanks
<jager> that'l happen :)
<bimberi> np :)
<LeeJunFan> hrm, looks like america's army game gave up on a linux client eh. crap.
<robotgeek> Tonio_: do you know if automounting usb disks is broken in kde 3.5.5 ?
<RawSewage> does anyone know how to fix that thing where people make your IRC client disconnect
<Tonio_> robotgeek: it works but with issues
<Tonio_> robotgeek: especially on umouting
<Tonio_> but mounting generally works
<robotgeek> Tonio_: it used to automount on dapper , but after i upgraded to kde 3.5.5, it stopped
<Hawkwind> RawSewage: irc.freenode.net on port 8001 and also update your routers firmware
<RawSewage> Hawkwind, ty
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I never saw that issue, neither on edgy + 3.5.5, nore in feisty.... sorry
<robotgeek> Tonio_: should i report bug/add ay info
<Tonio_> robotgeek: hum, create a new user and try with this one, can be a problem with your profile also
<robotgeek> true, that last kde issue i had was that too
<LeeJunFan> yeah, oddly often on the desktop icon I can't safely remove, but if I go to media:/ it shows the option to safely remove.
<robotgeek> Tonio_: interesting, the daemon pops up, but does nothing
<Tonio_> hum strange........
<robotgeek> Tonio_: thanks for the tip, i guess i will edit/delete .kde
<e1mer> is there a tool to split files?
<LeeJunFan> split
<robotgeek> oddly, it also shows up in disks and file systems
<Tonio_> robotgeek: okay I hope it'll work :)=
<Tonio_> and cross your fingers for me, maybe I'll have kaffeine fixed in konqueror in a few minutes
<robotgeek> Tonio_: will do. appreciate the help
<Tonio_> robotgeek: :)
<pyong> where can i download driver for my mp4 player
<robotgeek> pyong: mp3 player?
<pyong> mp4 player
<robotgeek> pyong: not sure, though its just a flash disk, right?
<pyong> yup, but ican play media it self
<robotgeek> pyong: i dont follow
<Jucato> afaik, Linux usually detects such as USB mass removable media
<pyong> some sort of ipod clones maybe
<robotgeek> Jucato: heh, currently kde is misbehaving right now with me. not automounting
<Jucato> aw...
<Jucato> USB drive? my USB Card Reader is working fine though...
<pip> hello
<nanomike> hi
<intelikey> what package provides configuring the kde desktop ?
<intelikey> right click gives me an empty window
<intelikey> well right click > configure   gives empty window
<intelikey> is that part of kde-core maybe ?
<Jucato> should be in kcontrol
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: that's fubar. What if you run sudo apt-get install -f
<Jucato> kdebase more likely intelikey
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: and/or install kubuntu-desktop to make sure no missing deps?
<intelikey> LeeJunFan 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<pip> nacer, Hi
<Jucato> no need to install/reinstall kubuntu-desktop, as kdebase handles kcontrol already
<pip> I am going to install kubuntu
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: can you run displayconfig from commandline?
<intelikey> i don't at all want the meta package kubuntu-desktop too much ubuntu things that are not kde that i dont want.
<LeeJunFan> intelikey: that's provided by kde-guidance
<Jucato> LeeJunFan: that's different
<Jucato> right-click -> Configure Desktop doesn't use displayconfig
<LeeJunFan> doh, that's right.
<intelikey> bash: displayconfig: command not found
<Jucato> it uses the plain kcontrol modules for Background, Behavior, Multiple Desktops, and Screen Saver
<Jucato> told ya :P
<intelikey> kcontrol may be missing
<Jucato> intelikey: it's a long shot, you can try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kcontrol"
<intelikey> kcontrol is missing.  kcontroledit is the only thing that will tab complete
<Jucato> aah that explains it
<Jucato> yay! digikam has a PDF version of the manual...
<intelikey> yep kcontrol is the package.... i noticed that kde-core is not installed either....
<Jucato> intelikey: there's no need to install kde-core if you don't want to. it's just a metapackage that installs kdebase, kdelibs, and arts (metapackages, too)
* intelikey hates pdf almost as bad as windows...
<Jucato> intelikey: until I can read docbooks on my phone (or easily get HTML versions), I have to stick to PDF's
<intelikey> no not as bad as windows... but suffice it to say i don't like it.
<Jucato> is there any other better portable document format? (ODF doesn't count :P)
<Jucato> bah.. -offtopic, sorry
<intelikey> text
<Jucato> sheesh
<intelikey> ASCII
<e1mer> LeeJunFan: tnx, and how will i combine them?
<Jucato> nevermind, don't try to answer if you can't be reasonable :P
<RoC_MM> Jucato, ODF.
<RoC_MM> Jucato, I've also noticed RTF is nice.
<intelikey> i was being reasonable.  anything digital can read ASCII, the fact that it doesn't have eyecandy means nothing when what you want is information.
<Jucato> RoC_MM: any ODF reader available on symbian phones?
<RoC_MM> Jucato, maybe.
<Jucato> intelikey: I'm talking about documents that may have images.
<RoC_MM> Do your own searches.
<intelikey> see there you go changing the specs....
<Jucato> intelikey:  <Jucato> yay! digikam has a PDF version of the manual... <--- the one that started the whole conversation
<Jucato> RoC_MM: I wasn't really "searching". it was more of a "challenge" to intelikey
<intelikey> ".. PDF version of the manual..." does NOT in and of it's self include images
<thomas> hey does windows need MS DOS to function?
<Jucato> intelikey: <Jucato> intelikey: I'm talking about documents that *may* have images.
<Jucato> thomas: not since Windows 95, iirc
<thomas> can you for example delete cmd.exe and it will still work
<intelikey> 98se
<thomas> i see cool
<thomas> so u can delete it u dont even need it
<intelikey> errr no me might also have had ms-dos
<intelikey> but xp doesn't use ms-dos
<thomas> so when u boot up your computer the bios boots the OS-windows
<RoC_MM> Kinda.
<intelikey> thomas no the bios loads the windows boot loader that loads the windows kernel
<thomas> dos isn't involved in any way, and windows can really on itself wihtout dos
<thomas> i see
<thomas> sort of like grub
<robotgeek> ntldr, you can even install grub on windows
<thomas> really col
<thomas> so just to make it perfectly clear, DOS isn't used in win XP at all, it doesn't depend on it in any way
<thomas> so i could delete cmd.exe it would be fine
<nanomike> MSdos and cmd.exe is not the same
<nanomike> cmd.exe is command prompt
<intelikey> previous versions of windows 9x and maybe ME not sure about it.   bios booted M$-dos which loaded the windows kernel    all NT versions (xp included) use a different aproach.  but same basic end result.  namely intelikey gets p**** off...
<intelikey> don't know what the basic end result is when you boot M$ but that's where it ends here.
<Jucato> intelikey: where you able to solve the kcontrol problem?
<intelikey> Jucato as simple as installing kcontrol.    but i didn't....  i can tho if you want me to :)
<Jucato> lol no. I was just wondering :)
<Jucato> never want you to do something you don't like :P
* Jucato goes off to study now
<intelikey> yeah i ask what package because i wanted to know why i got a blank configure window... now i know    problem solved.
<Jucato> oh ok :)
<intelikey> wow !    Jucato is studying 'now'   that's really philosophical..........
<Jucato> lol
<intelikey> possably even exostential    idk
<intelikey> iisc ^
<Jucato> existential even
<intelikey> yeah i have a lot of trubble with vowels
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with krdc. the full screen some times work and others not. can I fix it?
<intelikey> really all my misspelling is either a vowel or some times a consenant....
<intelikey> dxdemetriou if you try hard enough and long enough  im sure you can.
<dxdemetriou> intelikey, I try for days without to can find anything
<intelikey> you checked the logs i'm sure.   and searched google for the same error messages.   ran it in konsole so you could trap error messages... used strace and ltrace to find what was failing   and read the docs in the source code   right ?
<intelikey> seeing that you have not done any of that.  maybe that list would sufice as an outline of things to try...
<robotgeek> intelikey: hmm, extensive list.
<intelikey> who knows even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then....  :)
<intelikey> well i'm out again.  gooday gents.
<robotgeek> later intelikey
<d03boy> alright people. i seriously need some help with this BCM43xx wireless driver
<robotgeek> hmm, d03boy which one do you have bcm4306?
<d03boy> 4309
<robotgeek> d03boy: what have you tried till now?
<d03boy> 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4309 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<d03boy> i found a .deb to install teh firmware(?) and driver but it gaveme some sort of an error in my log files
<fulat2k> which package should i install to get kaffeine to play xvid movies?  i've installed mplayer and xine but it still doesn't play.  oh, vlc is installed as well if that helps
<robotgeek> d03boy: the driver is already installed, but you need to get firmware
<robotgeek> fulat2k: kaffeine-xine
<d03boy> robot, alright... can you help me out there? :)
<robotgeek> d03boy: sure, http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/dapper-cafuego/bcm43xx/
<fulat2k> robotgeek: it's already installed...
<robotgeek> fulat2k: hmm, xvid should play even without all that,, afaik
<robotgeek> fulat2k: maybe file is corrupted?
<robotgeek> d03boy: all set?
<d03boy> ok i installed that firmware
<robotgeek> d03boy: it should pick up the wireless card driver now
<d03boy> ok, what do I need to do
<d03boy> to see if it picks it up
<robotgeek> d03boy: try "sudo rmmod bcm43xx", "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<nanomike> Found: www.google.com/linux
<nanomike> Cool
<d03boy> ok it seemed to probe it fine
<d03boy> wireless assistant doesnt pick anything up though
<robotgeek> d03boy: the kde one is horrible and an abomination :)
<d03boy> yayyy
<robotgeek> d03boy: however, there is knetworkmanager which works great for me (YMMV)
<d03boy> can I manually set it up?
<d03boy> temporarily
<robotgeek> d03boy: moment
<robotgeek> d03boy: you might want to look at the wireless wiki page for broadcom, theere are scripts there which might hhelp you
<robotgeek> !wifi > d03boy
<d03boy> k
<fulat2k> robotgeek: the file plays fine using vlc though
<robotgeek> fulat2k: oh okay, that is useful information
<robotgeek> fulat2k: what does kaffeine say when you try to play it?
<bLaZeD> hello all im trying to install these packages and im getting this can anyone help me out? http://pastebin.ulteo.us/251
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: edgy?
<fulat2k> robotgeek: it doesn't output anything.  it just reads the file but w/o any output
<bLaZeD> dapper
<seven> kubuntu dvd ripper        dvd2Xvid ?
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: do you have any backports etc enabled?
<bLaZeD> no backports
<fulat2k> robotgeek: it used to work in ubuntu 6.06.  but i can't remember what i did :P
<bLaZeD> robotgeek, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/252
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: this page lists http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libfaac-dev libmp4v2-dev as the dep
<bLaZeD> i installed that
<bLaZeD> but i still get this :
<bLaZeD> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bLaZeD>   libfaac-dev: Depends: libmp4-dev but it is not installable
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: it seems to be installing correctly for me, maybe you should apt-get update
<bLaZeD> robotgeek, libmp4v2-dev installed fine
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: http://pastebin.ulteo.us/253
<robotgeek> !restrictedformats > fulat2k
<robotgeek> fulat2k: maybe that page will help
<fulat2k> robotgeek: ahh... there it is ;) thx dude
<bLaZeD> robotgeek, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/254
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: i think the problem might be with libfaac-dev being outdated on your mirror, you can install libfaac-dev manually maybe?
<bLaZeD> robotgeek, as in compile from source?
<bLaZeD> robotgeek, what mirror are you using?
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: nope, from http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libfaac-dev
<bLaZeD> robotgeek, http://pastebin.ulteo.us/255 ,,,this sint looking good
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: just download it from http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/faac/libfaac-dev_1.24clean-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: hmm, yes. remove that libfaac0 maybe
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: i am just using us.archive.ubuntu.com, i think (the http page was directed tehre)
<bLaZeD> well it seems to be all broken now..
<bLaZeD> http://pastebin.ulteo.us/256
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: try using us.archive instead of archive, maybe that helps.
<robotgeek> bLaZeD: do you want my sources.list?
<bLaZeD> robotgeek, nah ill just add that to mine
<bLaZeD> robotgeek, but thanks
<bLaZeD> =)
<foo> If fsck says this .. Inode 9224199 was part of the orphaned inode list.  IGNORED. and /dev/sda1 contains a file system with errors, check forced. ... then the filesystem has errors and I need to fix it, right? Also says ... /dev/sda1: ********** WARNING: Filesystem still has errors ******** .. system has no badblocks
<bLaZeD> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<seven> kubuntu dvd ripper        dvd2Xvid ?
<robotgeek> seven: dvdrip, i think
<robotgeek> but that is cli, i believe
<bLaZeD> well i still cant install that package.....wondering if somthing is realy messed up with apt
<seven> robotgeek: i read it can be done with k3b but it looks like i am to stupid to do that
<seven> or i am missing something
<robotgeek> seven: i believe all the details are present in k3b -> help
<koriel> how can I stop and start the superdaemon in kubuntu?
<koriel> killall -HUP inetd doesn't work, nor killall -HUP xinetd..
<koriel> no inetd or xinetd process is running
<momal> whats the command to remove the ext3 reserve
<seven> robotgeek: yes i know that why i guess that i am too stupid
<momal> whats the command to remove the ext3 reserve
<robotgeek> seven: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/extragear-multimedia/k3b/howtos.html#videointroduction
<momal> anyone ???? HeLPwhats the command to remove the ext3 reserve
<mjunx> momal: tune2fs or something like that
<MDCore> hey all. I'm trying to add an additional screen resolution to my xorg.conf. I'm currently running 1400x1050 on my laptop and what to add 1024x768 for a game, but I don't want it to default to that resolution when I log in (what happened when I tried). Any ideas ?
<[-sara-] > can kubuntu work as a live cd?
<CVirus> [-sara-] : yes
<[-sara-] > does it support new laptops like hp pavillion dv 5000?
<[-sara-] > and does it come with dev tools like g++ and gcc?
<mjunx> [-sara-] : I don't think it does, but you can install them easily
<mjunx> install gcc g++ binutils etc.
<Op3r> hi anyone up?
<Op3r> can anyone help me configure a wifi pcmcia card to work?
<XVampireX> [-sara-] : You mean does your laptop support linux, and I'd bet it should, HP supports Linux
<Op3r> I mean I tried connecting to my wifi router. I even removed the wep key and have it open and still cant connec t
<Op3r> :(
<XVampireX> ah
<robotgeek> Op3r: try knetworkmanager
<mjunx> or kwlan
<Op3r> sudo apt-get install kwlan?
<Op3r> installing it now
<d03boy> what can I do if my computer completely freezes up
<d03boy> mouse wont even move
<d03boy> do i have to do a hard reset?
<robotgeek> Op3r: nope, i meant kdenetworkmanager
<jayron_> hmmm Im getting errors
<robotgeek> d03boy: yeah, if it quits on you.
<jayron_> cant find kdenetworkmanager
<londo4> Hallo, what is the Hype-Terminal for kubuntu?
<robotgeek> londo4: hyperterminal?
<robotgeek> or hyped terminal, which would be yakuake :)
<londo4> yes
<londo4> yakuake?
<londo4> robotgeek: yakuake?
<robotgeek> londo4: nope
<londo4> robotgeek: a programe to connect a comport to the router
<robotgeek> londo4: minicom, kermit
<robotgeek> londo4: there is a small tip on this page, http://www.linuxfocus.org/English/July2004/
<robotgeek> londo4: i would recommend google also :)
<londo4> robotgeek: ok
<robotgeek> londo4: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/RedHat/2005-09/0146.html apparently telnet also works
<jayron_> hmmm
<jayron_> useless to configure my wifi for me :(
<jayron_> or I should reinstall kubuntu again
<robotgeek> jayron_: nope, that's not going to help
<robotgeek> jayron_: knetworkmanager works decently well for me, however it works only if your /etc/network/interfaces is empty
<jayron_> robotgeek, how do you install that? will it make my lan card go kaputs?
<robotgeek> jayron_: i.e., except for auto lo; iface lo inet loopback lines
<robotgeek> jayron_: your wireless card already works, or you need to install drivers?
<jayron_> robotgeek, its detected in kubuntu
<kinv> hey ppl! got 1 question... kubuntu running great..except! when i restart/start pc it goes to tty1 but its not gui.. i loging but can't startx cuz it running on tty7.. anyone know how i can make it so x starts when i start my pc ?
<jayron_> i mean when I use wireless lan manager it shows my wifi router
<jayron_> so I presume it is really working
<robotgeek> jayron_: yes, it is. what is your issue then?
<cheesypieces> hello there, anyone got any experience with samba?
<jayron_> robotgeek, it wont connect even if i remove the wep key on the router i left the router open
<kinv> does any1 know how i could fix this problem...
<jayron_> still get connection failed
<kinv> hey ppl! got 1 question... kubuntu running great..except! when i restart/start pc it goes to tty1 but its not gui.. i loging but can't startx cuz it running on tty7.. anyone know how i can make it so x starts when i start my pc ?
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: just ask
<robotgeek> kinv: weird. try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm, though i doubt it will solve your issue
<kinv> i have never had this happen b4... its so wierd
<robotgeek> jayron_: i'm now confused. you state that you can get to the router configuration page, using your wireless card? am i right?
<kinv> robotgeek: nah that didnt fix it.. any way i can set startx to load on tty1? cuz tty1 is what loads as default
<robotgeek> kinv: do you get an gui if you do "/etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<cheesypieces> does anyone know how to get into a samba share from windows without it asking for a username and password?
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: okay, the samba is setup on linux?
<cheesypieces> yes
<d03boy> gah, I cant get this wireless to work
<cheesypieces> i can see the computer in windows, but when i try to access it it asks me for a username and password
<cheesypieces> no username or passwords i've got work
<XVampireX> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<XVampireX> d03boy: try that link maybe?
<d03boy> already have........ its completely useless :P
<kinv> robotgeek: i just restarted and tty1 can up.. i logged in... did what u said and got this: Stopping K Dispaly manager: kdm not runningkill: 129: Operation not permitted
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: you need to make sure that there is a public account,
<kinv> robotgeek: i just did start x and it started
<XVampireX> d03boy: hmm, second
<robotgeek> d03boy: what issue did it give you?
<guglielf> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<cheesypieces> robotgeek: okm how do i do that?
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: or a guest ok, see "man smb.conf" for details
<cheesypieces> robotgeek: ok, thank you
<d03boy> well i tried setting up my wireless card and when I do iwconfig it says "access point: invalid"
<d03boy> so im just not sure whats working and what isnt
<robotgeek> d03boy: okay. let us take it one step at a time.
<robotgeek> d03boy: lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<d03boy> 3 things
<robotgeek> d03boy: cool, let us move to phase 2
<d03boy> bcm43xx 124044 0 ... ieee80211softmac 2342 1 bcm43xx ... ieee80211 23456 2 bcm43xx, ieee80211softmac
<robotgeek> d03boy: ifconfig
<d03boy> eth0, eth1, and lo... eth0 is my ethernet, eth1 is myw ireless
<robotgeek> d03boy: cool. are you currently on that ethernet connection?
<d03boy> nope
<robotgeek> d03boy: good
<robotgeek> d03boy: "ifconfig eth0 down", "ifconfig eth1 down"
<robotgeek> with sudo, err
<d03boy> k
<d03boy> now ifconfig just shows lo
<robotgeek> d03boy: cool
<robotgeek> d03boy: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<d03boy> done
<robotgeek> d03boy:  sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<d03boy> no scan results
<d03boy> im on laptop. maybe its physically disabled?
<robotgeek> d03boy: then it is not seeing your wireless access point for some reason
<robotgeek> d03boy: unlikely that that would work in linux :)
<d03boy> i think its a bios thing
<jayron_> robotgeek,
<Op3r> robotgeek, i type  sudo iwlist eth1 scan and it showed my wireless router
<Op3r> now the main problem is how to connect into it
<robotgeek> d03boy: hmm, google says the powermanagement might be interfering
<d03boy> hmm
<robotgeek> Op3r: great. if you use knetworkmanager, all that is done nicely for you
<robotgeek> d03boy: sadly, broadcom sucks. i also have a broadcom, but thankfully it works
<Op3r> robotgeek, is that whats in the system settings -> network settings?
<d03boy> robot, do you use ndiswrapper?
<Op3r> oh ok
<d03boy> ive had it working with ndiswrapper but I was hoping the drivers would work better :\
<robotgeek> d03boy: no, i am on powerpc (ibook), and use the same drivers
<d03boy> apparently they dont
<Op3r> im installing it now
<robotgeek> Op3r: make sure you have nothing in your /etc/network/interfaces except the lo stuff
<Op3r> robotgeek, so that means wiping out my lan card too or it will just go revert when I connect my lan cables?
<robotgeek> Op3r: it managees automagically :)
<robotgeek> Op3r: back your old one up somewhere, just in case it does not work
<Op3r> ill just retain auto lo right?
<d03boy> wow this laptop is pissing me off. it has froze about 5 times so far and I just installed this bitch 2 days ago
<d03boy> and ive hardly touched it
<robotgeek> Op3r: yes, and the line below it
<Op3r> err
<Op3r> ok
<Op3r> a good thing i have a back up
<robotgeek> d03boy: google seems to say bad things about that card, sorry
<Op3r> robotgeek, then restart right?
<d03boy> i'll just use ndiswrapper
<robotgeek> Op3r: hmm, nope. just start the applet, alt + f2, knetworkmanager
<Op3r> robotgeek, it can only connect to wep!?
<fulat2k> robotgeek: yeay!  it worked :P
<robotgeek> fulat2k: awesome!
<robotgeek> Op3r: that depends on your card, i think
<robotgeek> Op3r: trying wpa?
<d03boy> mother son of a bitch......... now this damn thing froze while booting up on the "Loading hardware drivers"
<d03boy> i hate this damn laptop
<fulat2k> robotgeek: umm... one more question.  i'm using kubuntu 6.10 on a laptop and somehow the touchpad is configured to emulate mouse wheel at the right side of the touchpad.  any idea how to disable that?
<Op3r> robotgeek, yep im trying wpa
<robotgeek> fulat2k: hmm, i would guess some option in either K-> Menu -> System Settings -> Mouse (doubtful), or /etc/X11/xorg.conf (more likely)
<robotgeek> d03boy: please don't swear.
<robotgeek> !coc > d03boy
<fulat2k> robotgeek: can't find anything in system settings -> keyboard & mouse. lemme try xorg.conf
<robotgeek> Op3r: works?
<Op3r> robotgeek, all i can see is the option for wep
<robotgeek> Op3r: then your card's driver does not support wpa, i guess
<robotgeek> Op3r: http://live.gnome.org/NetworkManagerHardware
<Op3r> oh well might as well use wep
<robotgeek> Op3r: heh
<cheesypieces> robotgeek: i still can't get samba to work properly
<cheesypieces> i can access my windows machines ok form kubuntu, but not the other way round
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: okay, where are you at?
<fuzzy> !xbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cheesypieces> i've set all the folers and things i want to share
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: have you looked at the sharing tab in K-menusystem settings?
<cheesypieces> which seems to have gone ok
<cheesypieces> yes, and i'm sure i've got everything the way i want it
<fuzzy> does anybody know how I can share my music and movies from my computer to mye 360?
<cheesypieces> but i can't see any of the folders in windows, just the computer
<cheesypieces> and if i try to look in that it asks me for a usrname and password
<d03boy> oh great
<d03boy> BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: what does "testparm" tell you
<cheesypieces> erm not much
<cheesypieces> sounds fun though
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: can you paste that somewhere?
<cheesypieces> yeah ok
<robotgeek> d03boy: crazy
<d03boy> im definetly going to throw this laptop out a window soon
<fuzzy> do it do it :P
<devinus> :-)
<cheesypieces> d03boy i know how you feel
<cheesypieces> robotgeek: if i run that command in konsole it tells me all my shares and that
<cheesypieces> one of them is 'global'
<cheesypieces> could that be the one i need to change?
<pip> Jucato: Hi
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: the way i have it setup is just having a demo share (i modified the cdrom share in "man smb.conf")
<cheesypieces> robotgeek: how do you mean a demo share?
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: just for testing, err
<cheesypieces> erm.. yeah, i knew that
<cheesypieces> ahem
<cheesypieces> robotgeek, how did you modify the cdrom share?
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: just copy the same thing with a [test]  bracket
<cheesypieces> now i'm confused
<cheesypieces> the same thing as what?
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: okay, i will post it somewhere
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: http://pastebin.ca/256502
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: however, you may have to login in windows as nobody
<cheesypieces> robotgeek: how do I log onto windows as nobody?
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: i mean, when you are connecting to share, give username nobody
<cheesypieces> oh i see
<cheesypieces> robotgeek, ok i've editted the file
<cheesypieces> do i need to restart anything to get it to work?
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: hope it works
<cheesypieces> robotgeek, hasn't worked
<cheesypieces> still the same
<cheesypieces> i can't log on as nobody
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: i think you might also need to add a file /etc/samba/smbusers with "nobody" in it
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: i am trying to recall from memory, i did this last week
<robotgeek> it was very easy to do with ubutu's gui though, to be honest
<cheesypieces> yeah, i get the feeling it should be
<robotgeek> cheesypieces: you should definetly be able to login using your userid and password (if you set it up using kde)
<cheesypieces> robotgeek, yeah i know
<cheesypieces> but i can;t
<cheesypieces> :(
<pip> Can you read me ?
<robotgeek> pip: no :)
* pip is going to supper!
<ScarFreewill> what pkg do i need if i want the source of my current running kernel (2.6.17-10-386) btw is there a deb pkg for cdemu?
<guiden> obuto! | guiden
<guiden> ubotu! | guiden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guiden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guiden> I've heard that people can actually play windows games in linux, is there a guide that can help me?
<guiden> with this
<k_osh> guiden: have a look at cedega.
<k_osh> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<guiden> eh? it cost money?! :)
<guiden> aha
<guiden> never mind
<guiden> is kaffeine the video player in kubuntu?
<visik7> yes it is
<guiden> im trying to watch a dvd
<visik7> you need to install some libs
<visik7> for dvd
<visik7> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guiden> ok thanks
<pc5> hola
<guiden> how many people are developing kubuntu, are they also following the development of ubuntu and debian?
<pc5> hello
<XVampireX> guiden: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<cheesypieces> does anyone know how to access samba through a gui?
<unix_infidel> cheesypieces: apt-cache showpkg smb4k
<cheesypieces> i'm sure there used to be an option in system settings for samba
<cheesypieces> can't seem to find it
<Jucato> smb:/ in Konqueror?
<cheesypieces> Jucato, I mean to change the settings
<cheesypieces> i don't like editing the config file
<Jucato> ah
<eilker> what command to check my filesystem ?
<cheesypieces> is there a graphical or web based way to set up samba?
<guiden> ok
<guiden> hey I can't play mp3 either
<unix_infidel> cheesypieces: yes, but its not recommended.
<unix_infidel> is shift+pg up/dn a native feature in a tty shell to allow scrolling?
<cheesypieces> unix_infidel, ok i'll bear that in mind
<cheesypieces> so how do i do it then?
<unix_infidel> cheesypieces: look at swat
<cheesypieces> unix_infidel, i've installed that but i don't know how to run it
<unix_infidel> it'll help you configure most everything, but be advised its known to be more of a pain.
<cheesypieces> unix_infidel: how do i run swat?
<cheesypieces> unix_infidel, I can't find how to launch swat
<unix_infidel> cheesypieces: try localhost:901 in firefox.
<cheesypieces> unix_infidel i don't have firefox
<cheesypieces> just konqueror
<unix_infidel> any browser will do.
<cheesypieces> An error occurred while loading http://localhost:901: Could not connect to host localhost (port 901
<unix_infidel> http://copia.ogbuji.net/blog/2006-01-26/The_madnes
<unix_infidel> try that out.
<cheesypieces> unix_infidel, ah that might b useful
<cheesypieces> tvm
<crystal> Bonjour bonjour
<TamerDE> Hi people! Is there a way to start the console instead of the graphical installer for the latest kubuntu version?!
<icheyne> I think you can do it at the login screen when you click the session button, but I am not sure
<icheyne> oh the installer!
<icheyne> try the alternate cd
<TamerDE> yes, I don't want KDE to be loaded, I want the console installer.
<icheyne> !alternate | TamerDE
<ubotu> TamerDE: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<TamerDE> like that one from 6.0.6
<TamerDE> I downloaded the normal kubuntu, and the installer starts. I cannot enter the textmode or do I have to download one other version from the net?!
<icheyne> download the other cd
<TamerDE> :(
<TamerDE> where is the link?!
<icheyne> its with the regular downloads
<TamerDE> thanks , I am downloading it now.
<unix_infidel> anyone happen to read escape code?
<unix_infidel> ^[Oa
<unix_infidel> trying to figure out what keys that maps to with a screenrc
<icheyne> TamerDE, np
<fritzalb> sono italiano
<fritzalb>  la prima volta che utilizzo kubuntu, diio quanto sono imbranato
<Jucato> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eilker> any help pls ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33654/
<eilker> !partiton editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partiton editor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> can qtparted be used when kubuntu is working ?
<gnomefreak> eilker: yes its built for kde
<Daviey> Hi, does has anybody tried logging in using XDMCP under edgy?
<Daviey> thrive of activity here today!
<olivier> me gustaria hacer una pregunta sobre ubuntu edgy...
<olivier> lo tengo instalado en un amd64 (k8) y no puedo lograr la compatibilidad con 32 bits.
<olivier> He intentado seguir las instrucciones de la pagina de BULMA
<olivier> y ni con esas.
<olivier> Alguna ayuda?
<SlimG> When trying to play mono channel .wav files in amaroK i get this terrible noise from the speakers, the wav plays at normal speed and i can hear the voices. But I can play mono channel .wav files in Kaffeine without any problem, where is the problem located? (edgy)
<Daviey> thrive of activity here today!
<Daviey> Hi, does has anybody tried logging in using XDMCP under edgy?
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<wildchild> bonjoUR
<pip> Hello
<ambehall> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<smoenux> Hey all... quick question... can I use debian packages in Kubuntu?
<pip> There were some icons (programs) on my panel,and I add a Systen Tray,then the icons dispeared at once, what was going on ? How to let the icons appear again ?
<_4strO`> it's a trap question
<pip> smoenux: I think so
<nuxil> hi all
<fred_> lu
<smoenux> pip, lol... thanks I'll give it a try... I want to install the Cairo-Clock with my xgl, but I only get a debian package
<nuxil> how can i remove a user from a group from the cli? without edit the /etc/group file manualy
<nuxil> i dont want to del a user,, just remove the user from a group
<smoenux> nuxil, i'm newb, so don't listen to me ... lol ... but, have you tried under the system settings? you can manage users there
<pip> the icons are between the "Desktop Preview & Paper" and the clock, and I add a System Tray(if I could remember),then the icons dispeared at once, how to recover them ?
<Jucato> smoenux: if by "debian package" you mean a .deb package, more or less you can install them. but if you mean getting them from the Debian repositories, no.
<pip> Jucato: Hi,can you help me ,sir ? : )
<Jucato> pip: which icons disappeared?
<smoenux> pip, is it not a applet you need to add? maybe ?
<smoenux> jucato, I think he is referring to the icons, similair to the windows tray
<_4strO`> think the icon desappear after a crach
<smoenux> yeah... the system tray
<Jucato> ah the System Tray? right-click on the panel, Add Applet to Panel, look for System Tray, then add
<pip> Jucato: such as the power manager and amaroK and so on,but I think they are affected by my configuration
<jerre> will it be possible to have kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop...if i install xubuntu-desktop will it delete kubuntu-desktop
<pip> Jucato: yeah.the system tray,! ; )
<Jucato> jerre: it's possible to have them all. it won't delete anything
<jerre> jucato:can i switch bet them
<Jucato> jerre: yes. through the Session options in the Login screen
<pip> Jucato: thanks ,but why did they dispeard just now ?
<nuxil> smoenux your totaly correct. im not going to listen to you,,
<jerre> jucato:thank u very much
<Jucato> pip: I have no idea...
<nuxil> i want it done on cli
<pip> Jucato: I might clicked on the remove the system tray from the panel ; /
<smoenux> nuxil ... lol
<nuxil> gpasswd ;D
<Jucato> nuxil: not sure, but "deluser [user]  [group] " might be what you're looking for, in any case, "man deluser" to check
<smoenux> Does anyone know of a good Desktop clock applet similair to cairo-clock (cairo clock is for gnome)
<gnomefreak> smoenux: check in superkarmba ;)
<Jucato> does superkaramba work even with xgl/compiz/beryl?
<gnomefreak> i dont see why not other than cpu/ram usage
* gnomefreak is also the one with weird issues
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I mean transparency effects... anyway... it's his problem :P
* Jucato is also having issues with feisty... on vmware...
<smoenux> >,<  -- not another black window :(
<gnomefreak> Jucato: apt?
<Jucato> no
<gnomefreak> damnit
<Jucato> kernel panic...
<gnomefreak> Jucato: thats normal
<gnomefreak> lol
<Jucato> hehe
<gnomefreak> Jucato: what is the message
<Jucato> hehe I didn't take note... I can only see the message if I boot into recovery mode
<Jucato> good thing I took  a snapshot of feisty *before* I restarted it :)
<gnomefreak> none of them say something like pci bios bad or something like that
<Jucato> I'll check again...
<Jucato> heh I thought it'd be easier if I installed on vmware. lol
<gnomefreak> never ;)
* Jucato doesn't have the luxury of another computer... :(
* gnomefreak can honestly say ive never used vmware
* gnomefreak only has 1 pc up and running and that just happens to be the one with feisty on it :(
<Jucato> ouch...
<gnomefreak> i have others that i need to work on
<Jucato> you dual/triple/multi boot?
<gnomefreak> dual
<Jucato> between edgy and feisty?
<gnomefreak> no :( windows and feisty
<gnomefreak> im screwed either way
<Jucato> oh... and you're on feisty now?
<gnomefreak> always
<nuxil> Jucato ^^ did you see the comman i pasted before you wrote :P
<gnomefreak> its rare i boot windows
<nuxil> *command
<Jucato> I'd dual boot too, if it wasn't that inconvenient...
<Jucato> nuxil: no I didn't
<nuxil> gpasswd
<nuxil> :)
<gnomefreak> brb lets see if i screwed anything up yet
<nuxil> gpasswd -d user group
<Jucato> ah ok
<kamo> hi, my hdd failed and i'm trying to boot from the kubunty bootable cd (using the latest one). My question is how can i make the system ignore the HDD because when it tryes to start the enterprise volume management system it starts enlessly to display errors like this one: "Buffer I/O error on device dm_0, logical block 27232, 27233, etc...
<smoenux> what is the difference with sudo and kdesu ?
<Jucato> !kdesu | smoenux
<ubotu> smoenux: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<smoenux> ah... ok.... 'cause I ran this "kdesu apt-get update" in the terminal and got a error.... so I just ran "sudo apt-get update" and it updated fine
<londo4> I have installed FrostWire but I can`t get hem work, who can help with FrostWire?
<Jucato> smoenux: basically you use kdesu for GUI apps, and sudo for CLI commands
<londo4> it try to open but after some second  it stop
<smoenux> thanks Jucato
<pip> can I upgrade 6.06 to 6.10 ?
<Schalken> !supertux
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Jucato> !upgrade | pip
<ubotu> pip: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> pip: but if that's  a very fresh install of Kubuntu, I'd suggest just installing Edgy directly
<Schalken> Jucato: you mean backup, delete and install?
<xwolf-> upgrading dapper to edgy always means problems.. hehe.
<pip> Jucato: fresh install,what do you mean ?
<pip> xwolf-: why ?
<xwolf-> this is the second time i have to resort to text-mode to complete the installation
<snpz^> install fresh is better in this case
<Jucato> pip: fresh install  means you just installed within the last 6 hours and didn't do much yet
<pip> xwolf-: I just installed Drapper  :  /
<xwolf-> some broken packages
<xwolf-> pip: i suggest you install edgy from scratch
<snpz^> pip, dapper is better that edgy in my oppinion
<pip> Jucato: I did not do much yet,and just updating now
<xwolf-> specially if you're even newer to linux than me
<pip> snpz^: than ?
<Jucato> pip: follow the upgrade instructions very very carefully
<Jucato> !upgrade | pip
<ubotu> pip: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<snpz^> i think that kubuntu 6.06.1 is best choise
<xwolf-> snpz^: i don't think it's better, but... problem-free.
<snpz^> right
<Jucato> snpz^: probably, but not for everyone. some people need the newer kernel to make some hardware work, afaik
<xwolf-> the main glitch still seems to be broken packages
<pip> snpz^: : ) good
<snpz^> it's better because of problem-free
<snpz^> Jucato, where is the problem to upgrade kernel?
<xwolf-> Jucato: how well did your upgrade go?
<pip> snpz^: 6.10 is not problem -free ?
<xwolf-> snpz^: sometimes kernel upgrading is necessary
<snpz^> afaik - no
<xwolf-> pip: that's figure of speech
<snpz^> xwolf-, sometimes it is
<Jucato> snpz^: problem is you'd have to compile the kernel yourself on Dapper. 2.6.17 isn
<snpz^> there is a lot step-by step manuals how to do that
<Jucato> isn't available on Dapper
<franzmax> Hello
<xwolf-> sup franzmax
<xwolf-> but truth is.. edgy is prettier :P
* Jucato can't believe that there's a discussion on release vs. release right now... @_@
<nikita> how can i change display power setting from 5 hours to any other? when i change it from kcontrol it changes, but only before the first reboot :(
<snpz^> right
<snpz^> Jucato, i think that edgy is pretty bugy
<nikita> then it's again 5 hours
<franzmax>  Need a little help: I likely hit something wrong and now my kicker toolbar is disappeared
<snpz^> 6.10.1 will be ok
<pip> Jucato: Hi,why the Chinese is poor in konqueror,since I have installed Chinese support
<Jucato> not really. the upgrade may be buggy. But I haven't experienced much problem
<Jucato> snpz^: there will be no 6.10.1
<xwolf-> Jucato: agreed.
<Jucato> pip: I don't know really
<snpz^> Jucato, who knows
<snpz^> 6.06.1 was
<pip> Jucato: ok
<Jucato> snpz^: that's because Dapper is LTS, so it needed a point release. Edgy isn't
<snpz^> there was a lot of bug fixes
<pip> I am updating my 6.06 with Drapper source list ,not dangerous risk
<Jucato> there will be security updates in Edgy too, but not in the form of a point release
<snpz^> ok
<snpz^> if u say so
<snpz^> :)
<Jucato> pip: it is dangerous if you don't follow the instructions for upgrading to Edgy carefully
<xwolf-> edgy came out quicker, didn't it? breezy->dapper took longer
<Jucato> xwolf-: edgy came out "quicker" because Dapper came out late
<xwolf-> hm...
<Jucato> Dapper was almost 2 months late, so Edgy had only less than 5 months
<franzmax> How do I access kicker toolbar settings if kicker is hidden and I can't make it appear?
<Jucato> franzmax: Alt+F2, "kcontrol"
<xwolf-> franzmax: perhaps alt+f2?
<Jucato> *that* is one of those Edgy "bugs" :)
<xwolf-> irssi is so... different :)
<franzmax> xwolf : if i give command kicker it says it's already running....
<xwolf-> franzmax: then kill it and start it again. or run kcontrol like Jucato said
<xwolf-> but i don't even know what 'kicker' is, so, sorry.
<Jucato> franzmax: no need to restart kicker. to get to kicker's settings, just launch kcontrol
<Jucato> xwolf-: Kicker, the KDE Panel
<xwolf-> Jucato: no change.
<franzmax> xwolf: how can I kill it without knowing its PID ?
<xwolf-> franzmax: just listen to Jucato, he's like ages from where i am.
<Jucato> xwolf-: what do you mean?
<franzmax> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> why do you need to kill kicker?
<xwolf-> Jucato: i still cant connect 'kicker' to its visual appearance
<pip> Jucato: yes,recently,I won't upgrade Drapper before I work on it smootnly
<cox377> has anyone here use dream linux?
<xwolf-> but wait till i get X running.
<Jucato> xwolf-: the panel? that horizontal bar that sits at the bottom?
<franzmax> i don't... iwas only answering to xwolf-
<xwolf-> pip: that's dapper
<xwolf-> Jucato: oh. THAT's kicker?
<pip> Jucato: I dont know Kaffeine,does it as well as mplayer ?
<pip> *is
<Jucato> pip: yeah, it's good.
<pip> if not,I need to install mplayer
<xwolf-> uhm, restarting pc.
<Jucato> pip: you just need the right codecs to play stuff on Kaffeine and Amarok.
<xwolf-> amarok got me drooling all over when it discovered an unknown mp3 i had ages ago
<Jucato> franzmax: were you able to solve your problem already?
<xwolf-> damn, i'm getting a lot of warnings
<xwolf-> perl locale setting and shit
<franzmax> Jucato, can't find anything wrong in my settings for the toolbar
<franzmax> but still it doesn't come out
<Jucato> franzmax: but it says that kicker is running? did you check the Hiding settings?
<Schalken> A certain Amarok script says I need QtRuby, RubyGtk or TkRuby. Does anyone know what package would contain any of these?
<Schalken> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<franzmax> wait, i could set it to come out by going at the top left of screen
<Schalken> !qtruby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtruby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<franzmax> and it comes out
<xwolf-> Schalken: search ruby in your package manager
<Jucato> franzmax: so it was the hiding settiings?
<Schalken> xwolf-: Ruby is installed, but not QtRuby or any of the others, apparently.
<franzmax> most likely yes, but i still can't get it out by simply going at the screen bottom
<bxnp> people i am running kubuntu dapper, and i have a little problem with konqueror, sometimes when it crashes and when it does i cant restart it anymore
<xwolf-> Schalken: 1. no need to add repositories? 2. are there no other ruby packages in the list?
<danielb> maybe the problem is in the qt libraries
<Schalken> bxnp: put 'konqueror' into Konsole and see what it says.
<pip> Jucato: there comes an error in one program named "kdnssd4:3.5.2"
<Schalken> xwolf-: well none that have qt in their name
<bxnp> it shows nothing it just hangs there Schalken
<rlj> i'm having some issues under edgy where device icons on the desktop for removable media show up in a weird way and are not very functional (although the entries when browsed through the media:/ ioslave are fine)
<Schalken> bxnp: it should give at least SOME output,
<pip> and why am I using the http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper ....source,Australia 's ?
<bxnp> nothing
<Jucato> rlj: what do you mean by "weird" and "not very functional"?
<Schalken> pip: change it if you want.
<xwolf-> Schalken: bxnp if you run konqueror from konsole, the error messages will appear and you will be able to pastebin it to us
<Jucato> pip: try changing it to cn.archive.ubuntu.com if that server exists
<xwolf-> sorry Schalken, that's for bxnp
<rlj> when i have a cd inserted and mounted for example, it shows up properly with the volume name in media:/, but on the desktop, there is instead a mounted cd icon with the title cdrom0 (the name of the mountpoint)
<franzmax> It's ok now, thanks Jucato!  I only wonder how it could have happened
<bxnp> the problem is that it wont start, and is not giving any messages
<pip> But the updating is working now
<Jucato> rlj: that's normal on Edgy
<rlj> and if i eject the cd so that there is no cd under media:/, the cdrom0 icon is still on the desktop
<xwolf-> bxnp: restart kde and then do that.
<Jucato> rlj: if you've noticed, everywhere there is "media:/", it has been changed to "/media"
<Jucato> that's one of the side effects
<kamo> does the boot disk offer more than one kernel?
<rlj> well, i do notice that the popup will direct to the mountpoint /media/cdrom0 instead of the media:/ ioslave wrapper which is nice i guess
<xwolf-> kamo: you mean edgy desktop cd?
<rlj> however, always having an icon called cdrom0 on my desktop which looks to be mounted is not very nice
<kamo> xwolf-, yes
<bxnp> brb i am gong to restart kde
<Schalken> xwolf-: aha, i found libqt-ruby
<xwolf-> kamo: nope.
<Jucato> rlj: you mean the icon doesn't disappear when you unmount?
<rlj> Jucato: yes.
<rlj> Jucato: and it will never have the proper volume name of the cd
<Jucato> kamo: if I'm not mistaken, the Desktop CD only contains the -generic kernel
<kamo> xwolf-, i'm trying to disable enterprise volume management system
<xwolf-> Schalken: not trying to brag, but i'd tell you to search for libs
<Jucato> rlj: the "cdrom0" name is normal. but remaining on your desktop after ejecting isn't
<kamo> Jucato, that's too bad
<rlj> Jucato: also, if i'm not mistaken, i think other removable media never show up on desktop (like usb keys)
<Jucato> kamo: why?
<xwolf-> Schalken: that's nice to know if i ever bump into that problem.
<Jucato> my USB Card Reader shows up on the desktop
<kamo> Jucato, because enterprise volume mangement system starts by default
<rlj> Jucato:  let me try that and verify, hang on a sec
<xwolf-> well, you won't be able to edit the cd's config files, i'd say.
<Jucato> kamo: and? I mean about having no other kernels on the CD?
<rlj> Jucato: yep, my ipod will not show up on desktop, not even after it's mounted
<rlj> Jucato: maybe i am having dapper->edgy issues after all. but i seem to remember the regression occurred at some point after the upgrade, not because of it
<kamo> Jucato, due to that my system fails to start
<rlj> Jucato: didn't really do any further investigation at the time
<Jucato> kamo: you can't even start in Safe graphics mode?
<rlj> Jucato: but it's sortof annoying by now :)
<Jucato> rlj: I haven't experienced that in Edgy so far...
<rlj> Jucato: since i need to fire up a konqi with media:/ to use the eject or safely remove context menu items..
<kamo> Jucato, no
<Jucato> rlj: going to /media doesn't help?
<rlj> Jucato: whereas before i would just show desktop and do it from there
<Jucato> I do it from the desktop currently... strange
<rlj> Jucato: well, that is true. context menu items show up there too
<Jucato> strange.. (the desktop problem...)
<rlj> Jucato: but i'm more used to browsing via sidebar to media:/ and ejecting than going directly to /media
<Jucato> ah
<rlj> i rarely ever use the location bar when i use konqueror.
<rlj> for some reason
<rlj> when i'm doing it graphically, i seem to prefer having it fully graphical. i guess i find konqi's tabcompletion a bit bad at times
<Jucato> heh, you should try Opera's... :P
<xwolf-> well, time to restart after big upgrade.
<xwolf-> be back soon.
<rlj> Jucato: well, when i remove the media, /media doesn't update the entries as nicely as media:/ does anyway. so i guess for the time being i prefer media:/
<Jucato> yeah, in that sense, media:/ is sometimes better.
<rlj> although i know the kio is incompatible with nonkdeapps so it makes sense not to use kde URIs in general if possible
<Jucato> but wait till you try to do symlinks using/in media:/
<rlj> after all, kde just thinks /media is another directory (which it is)
<rlj> Jucato: well, yeah. but that hasn't made sense to me to do so far
<rlj> Jucato: i'm fairly happy with the mountpoints hal suggests for most of the time
<pip> Jucato: Hello,where is the source list ?
<rlj> so btw
<Jucato> !upgrade | pip
<ubotu> pip: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<rlj> if media:/ is to be deprecated in kubuntu, where will i see the volume name of a cd?
<Jucato> pip: follow those instructions if you want to upgrade to Edgy
<rlj> cause the mountpoint surely doesn't help out here...
<Jucato> rlj: volume name? or the Label?
<rlj> Jucato: hm. label i think
<pip> Jucato: NO,I dont ,I just want to change source list to local source
<rlj> Jucato: sorry bout that
<Jucato> rlj: ah... hm...
<Jucato> pip: /etc/apt/sources.list
<snowice> I can't install kdar, because libdar3c2a is missing from my repositories (edgy and universe and multiverse uncommented). Where can I get that package?
<rlj> that might actually be pretty interesting to have visible when you are staring at the desktop, wondering what that cd inserted actually is and if i should just eject it and put it back in its case...
<rlj> Jucato: without firing up kde-hal-device-manager and having a look down the list ;)
<Jucato> true. I think they left out that little detail...
<rlj> which i do all the time anyway because i'm interested in hal and what information it can dig up that most pre-hal programs can't
<rlj> btw, that leads me to another question
<Jucato> @_@
<rlj> does kwrite and kde-hal-device-manager (to take some examples) have .desktop files? (i assume they do because they have icons associated with them). so why won't they work in katapult?
<rlj> i find it very annoying not to be able to use kwrite from katapult. and kde-hal-device-manager. :)
<Jucato> rlj: I think their .desktop files need to be in /usr/share/applications or ~/.local/applications, which means they have to be in the K Menu
<Jucato> er.. not really sure about that one though
<Jucato> all I know is that they have to be in the K Menu to be accessible to Katapult
* Jucato doesn't know where Katapult gets the list though
<rlj> kde-hal-device-manager is definitely in kmenu
<rlj> dunno about kwrite
<Jucato> kwrite isn't
<rlj> might not be per default if kubuntu want you to use kate most of the time
<Jucato> you mean you can't run kde-hal-dev-manager from Katapult?
<rlj> hmmm
<rlj> actually
<h3sp4wn> May as well use vi all the time (as it is standard on any other UNIX system you may come across)
<rlj> it seems i can run it by it's .desktop name (which is "Device Manager")
<Jucato> rlj: use the app's name in K Menu when launching it from Katapult
<rlj> trying as kde-hal-device-manager though, katapult parses it as an invalid math expression
<rlj> i never look at the kmenu ;)
<Jucato> heh
<rlj> if it's kde-hal-device-manager in the console and in the run prompt, then that's it's name!
<rlj> :)
<rlj> at least, one of it's names
<snowice> it looks like the repositories are broken for kdar
<rlj> Device Manager is fine too, but i think katapult should check the users PATH as well
<rlj> well, that's one mystery solved...
<rlj> still got the annoying cdrom0 mounted cd writer icon though with my empty drive..
<pip> Jucato: do you know how to insatll beryl ?
<Jucato> no
<pip> ok
<rlj> oh another thing, i seem to be having random instability in a lot of kde components, primarily when i end the kde session (shutdown) but also at other times
<rlj> thinks like kdesktop and kicker crashing
<rlj> segfaults i think. hasn't happened in a while now
<ryanakca> in konqueror: smb://mshome/ , I see the host "big-den" (my windows computer). When I click on it, I get an error message saying "Could not connect to host for smb://big-den/". Yes, I have tried disabling the firewall on the windows box
<Jucato> you seem to have a very sick system rlj...
<rlj> Jucato: might be :)
<rlj> Jucato: but i'll prolly live with it until feisty or if i install some other distro
<rlj> Jucato: too many settings and files to transfer to bother atm
<[-sara-] > I want to compile .cpp files on Kubuntu as live cd
<rlj> if it works (mostly), i guess i'm happy
<Jucato> [-sara-] : you would need to install build-essential
<Jucato> but you'd have to do that everytime you boot into the Live CD
<[-sara-] > ahhh I see
<[-sara-] > is it time consuming?
<Jucato> irritating :)
<Jucato> even if you have a fast internet connection, you have to install it again and again
<rlj> [-sara-] : depending on the speed of your internet access, since it will pull packages for gcc, make etc off the net. it will eat a bit more of your ram though since nothing is run from hard drive in the livecd session
<rlj> [-sara-] : so all those packages will be downloaded and installed to the ramdisk
<h3sp4wn> [-sara-] : Or use a decent live cd which includes basic tools like that (knoppix / kanotix / grml - that I know of are all good)
<rlj> [-sara-] : i think the recent gentoo livecds even have a gui nowadays, if you fancy that kind of setup
<h3sp4wn> grml is an excellent live cd (with stuff on it that is actually useful for a live cd) unlike openoffice who would ever run that from a live cd
<Morrissey> Hi, when show my fglrxinfo, it shows. "OpenGL version string: 1.3.1091 (X4.3.0-8.28.8)", usually people  have version 2.00 ... glxgears work great, but since beryl etc doesnt work I recon I dont have the proper composite ... has that anything to do with this? In advance, thank you
<h3sp4wn> You need to use xgl
<SillyZ> gmorning
<h3sp4wn> the kanotix fglrx script has been recently fixed to work with ubuntu so using that would guarantee a working fglrx or use the radeon driver if you can (with aiglx)
<SillyZ> has anyone worked with odbc connectors and crossover office?
<h3sp4wn> http://kanotix.com/files/install-fglrx-debian.sh (use the deb's but it is a script which does it right)
<ubuntu> hello
<ryanakca> in konqueror: smb://mshome/ , I see the host "big-den" (my windows computer). When I click on it, I get an error message saying "Could not connect to host for smb://big-den/". Yes, I have tried disabling the firewall on the windows box
<SillyZ> ok how about intel dou core processors, which kernel should I run for max performance?? smp? smp_x64? smp_x32?
<SillyZ> ryanakca: are any of the drives shared on 'big-den' ? ie: \\big-den\c
<h3sp4wn> If you have 4gb of ram or more use x64 otherwise it won't make much different just use -generic
<Xal2> Is there a way to make the kubuntu CD directory structure like that of knoppix, where everything resides in the /knoppix folder?
<SillyZ> h3sp4wn: Ill have 1gb ram in the box
<SillyZ> h3sp4wn: its an intel duo core 1.8ghz w/ 2mb cache
<h3sp4wn> SillyZ: Core 2 duo ? or just Core duo ?
<SillyZ> Core 2 duo
<h3sp4wn> Won't make a vast amount of difference
<SillyZ> sorry my bad its a Core DuoProcessor, model T2250
<h3sp4wn> Well you can't run x64 unless its a core 2
<SillyZ> k
<h3sp4wn> and the -generic kernel supports smp
<SillyZ> well damn, the dude at delll told me it was a 2 x 64 bit processor, not a 2 x 32
<Xal2> Haha, the dude at Dell
<SillyZ> dude im gettin a dell...... puff
<SillyZ> rofl
<h3sp4wn> The original core duo's are not 64 bit - doesn't make much difference either way but x64 is more interesting
<SillyZ> aye
<SillyZ> I was under the understanding it was 2 x 64bit processors , not 2 x 32, but eitherway Ill just to *sigh* live with it heheh
<h3sp4wn> 64 bit is only really useful for > 4gb ram
<SillyZ> aye, and not many apps will take advantage of a 64 bit arch anyway
<mc__> h3sp4wn: that is not true
<h3sp4wn> mc__: What else is it useful for ?
<mc__> h3sp4wn: if the programm is optimized 64bit can give a performance gain up to 30%
<h3sp4wn> mc__: Most desktop applications are not
<mc__> h3sp4wn: thats true
<nanomike> Postfix SASL is it possible?!? I've followed a lot of guides but i can't get it to work.
<SillyZ> now if  I can get office2k3 to run under cxoffice, ill be one happy camper
<h3sp4wn> mc__: If he had said xeon or opteron my response would have been different
<SillyZ> anyone know about the odbc connectors under cxoffice?
<eilker> when i am in grub> console, do we have chance to view directories ?
<Xal2> <3 OO.org
<Xal2> What do you need MS Office for?
<SillyZ> mainly access, but I know theres kexi but it just isnt 'there' yet
<h3sp4wn> MS Office is better than 00.org (they are both horrible though)
<SillyZ> agreeable and disagreeable to a point on either side of that fence
<Xal2> For the average user, which most are when it comes to office applications, OO does just fine.
<Xal2> Most people don't use the advanced features of MS Office. I just can't justify the high price.
<SillyZ> me either who needs over 1400 'options'
<Quinn_Storm> beryl;
<eilker> find /boot/grub/splashimages/*.xpm.gz    ??
<ryanakca> SillyZ: yes
<ryanakca> SillyZ: It worked untill a couple of weeks ago... I need to be able to access big-den so that in turn I can use my printer
<SillyZ> is the printer still shared? has the sharename of the printer changed?
<SillyZ> have you installed any firewalling software upon the linux box ?
<SillyZ> imho, id delete the share on the printer, recreate it and try to reconnect to it from linux
<ryanakca> SillyZ: yes, no, no
<ryanakca> done that...
<ryanakca> I can't access anything on smb://big-den/
<SillyZ> um...
<ryanakca> I need to be able to access the host first, and then I can worry about the printer
<SillyZ> it should be smb:\\ not //
<ryanakca> setting up the printer is easy...
<SillyZ> if your using / insteaad of \   thats 99% of the problem
<ryanakca> umm... no
<ryanakca> it's supposed to be smb://, at least according to konqueror...
<Morrissey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  compiz: Depends: compiz-plugins (>= 0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Morrissey> what can I do?
<SillyZ> Im sitting right here with my 'desktop' machine , named 'desktop' and smb:// dont work... its smb:\\ trust me
<ryanakca> Morrissey: install the dependency?
<Morrissey> ryanakca, Ive tried
<SillyZ> windows shares have always used the backslash not the forward slash
<Morrissey>   compiz-plugins: Depends: csm (>= 0.5) but it is not installable
<Morrissey> E: Package csm has no installation candidate
<Morrissey> there we go :)
<wedgeV> the list of available keyboard layouts in Regional Settings -> Keyboard Layout is empty
<wedgeV> edgy
<ryanakca> Morrissey: then you might want to file a bug for konqueror. Open up konqueror, go to 'remote:/'. Click on samba shares.
<MetaBookfoziS> hi!
<MetaBookfoziS> is there again abroken package?
<MetaBookfoziS> my konsole and krusader (that i see wants to use or load konsole) crashes anyitime i start
<Morrissey> ryanakca, ive seen many people do it this way on the web though
<MetaBookfoziS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33678/
<MetaBookfoziS> this is the error when i starts krusader
<ryanakca> meh, doesn't work here, "An error occurred while loading smb:\:           Timeout on server"
<cryptom> Hi all, when compiling a kernel (linux-source package) I get the error: arch/um/include/kern_util.h:9:27: error: linux/threads.h: No such file or directory
<cryptom> although I've installed the linux-headers package
<ryanakca> Morrissey: part of the problem might be that winbindd isn't installed/running
<Morrissey> ryanakca, what?
<Morrissey> dont think so
<Morrissey> ryanakca, whats your plan here?
<Morrissey> either help or get lost
<ryanakca> Morrissey: part of my samba problem might be that winbindd isn't installed/running
<ryanakca> !about winbind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about winbind - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Morrissey> ryanakca, sorry, I really think you got the wrong person ... Im trying to get compiz working
<ryanakca> oops
<ryanakca> sorry, I do
<ryanakca> and SillyZ (the person who was helping me) has "disappeared"...
<wedgeV> the keyboard layout list in "System Settings->Regional Settings->Keyboard Layout" is empty for me, how do i fix that?
<ryanakca> the troubles of autocompletion, eh?
<ryanakca> ubotu, tell Morrissey about xgl
<ryanakca> hmm... odd...
<ryanakca> Morrissey: for compiz and aiglx/xgl and beryl, go to #ubuntu-xgl :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<ryanakca> lol, I forgot please
<Morrissey> thanks ryanakca :)
* ryanakca used to use beryl... but it got to the point that when you have to restart X three times a day, something's wrong...
<BluesKaj> ryanakca, what exactly is beryl ? does it replace kde or is it eye candy window dressing
<BluesKaj> ?
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: it's super eye candy... uses GL... really cool
<ryanakca> but you need good hardware...
<ryanakca> well... kindof good hardware
<ryanakca> it replaces kwin (kde window decorations)...
<Vegeta^> When I play a video file, there is now sound? It's not because of lack of codec, since I had sound before. And I can hear system notification sounds. What is the problem then?
<ryanakca> you might want to look into it
<BluesKaj> ryan I'm having trouble with GL , it screws up in the Google earth GUI
<ryanakca> ubotu, please tell BluesKaj about xgl
<ryanakca> !xgl > BluesKaj
<ryanakca> wierd...
<Devil_Kin> hey folks.. is there any way i can use a kubuntu cd and just get to a prompt? I need to re-install lilo, but I just can't get it NOT to boot X
<ryanakca> can you run glxgears?
<ryanakca> Devil_Kin: go ctrl-alt-f1
<BluesKaj> dunno
<Devil_Kin> ryanakca: it fails horribly at initialising X and ergo my system hangs, so that's not really an option
<ryanakca> Devil_Kin: kill X from there... and iirc, kubuntu uses grub
<Devil_Kin> ryanakca: yah, i just need a 64-bit boot cd :p
<ryanakca> Devil_Kin: at the bootup screen, is there an option for no X... I haven't used the cd in a while...
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: try?
<Devil_Kin> nope, but anyway, i got it to bootup without hanging, thx anyway, gonna fix my lilo now ;)
<BluesKaj> ryanakca, looking
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: in konsole, just type "glxgears"
<BluesKaj> already using fglrx driver
<ryanakca> ah...
<ryanakca> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ryanakca> aiglx won't work for you then... if you're using fglrx...
<ryanakca> beryl is a branch off of compiz... well, kindof...
<BluesKaj> ryanakca, yup glxgears appears to work
<nilesh> hello
<ryanakca> in konqueror: smb://mshome/ , I see the host "big-den" (my windows computer). When I click on it, I get an error message saying "Could not connect to host for smb://big-den/". Yes, I have tried disabling the firewall on the windows box.
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: good, is it choppy? or smooth?
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: try fgl_glxgears
<BluesKaj> ryanakca, it's choppyand this message appears Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ryanakca> that's normal, I believe...
<Schalken> whats an .tat.xdelta file?
<Schalken> tar*
<Mlcloud> Someone have a link or tutorial on how to run and operate pppd?
<Mlcloud> I can't even get started on this thing..
<BluesKaj> ok  ryanakca ...I'm reading the eye cnady instructions :)
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<ryanakca> kk, see yah
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: see you
<radaid> hi
<pip>  /join #minix
<Angrataf> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<woofer> can i get some help please
<fannagoganna> it's still turkey time huh?
<fannagoganna> why not celebrate thanksgiving by watching the turkey ep of Aqua Teen Hunger Force?
<DaSkreech> woofer: What do you need help with?
<Mlcloud> I wouldn't mind a bit of help myself.
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Mlcloud> Nice advice.
<Mlcloud> I can't get started at all in connecting to the internet through DSL
<DaSkreech> Hi BluesKaj
<Mlcloud> Some people say it automatically detects, other use PPPD
<DaSkreech> Mlcloud: Do you get an ip address?
<Mlcloud> but finding all the information is...
<Mlcloud> through sudo ifconfig?
<Mlcloud> only 127.0.0.1
<DaSkreech> Mlcloud: Yes
<Mlcloud> so nope.
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> do a normal ifconfig
<DaSkreech> do you have an eth0 or an eth1 ?
<Mlcloud> Hm.. this'll be troublesome.
<DaSkreech> How so?
<Mlcloud> To do a normal ifconfig, i'd have to restart, boot into kubuntu;;
<woofer> i am in ubuntu live disk right now but when i install it gets stuck at the hd select and i have a ex3 partation already made
<Mlcloud> not to mention I have no idea what an eth0 or 1 is.
<Mlcloud> google time
<DaSkreech> Mlcloud: I'm guessing you don't have two computers?
<BluesKaj> hi DaSkreech, ryanakca ...well no eye candy options that i can see , so far , but there is a an upgradeable compiz plugin , which will BREAK something if it upgrades in ADEPT
<Mlcloud> Nope, which makes this a bit more difficult
<DaSkreech> I see
<Mlcloud> do you have any links for me to follow?
<DaSkreech> Well want to explain how you get on the net in Windows?
<DaSkreech> woofer: where does it stall?
<ryanakca> in konqueror: smb://mshome/ , I see the host "big-den" (my windows computer). When I click on it, I get an error message saying "Could not connect to host for smb://big-den/". Yes, I have tried disabling the firewall on the windows box.
<woofer> right before i have to select a partation
<Mlcloud> Windows detects my connection automatically
<BluesKaj> I have my login set to auto , so there are no XGL options ..is that a prob ?
<DaSkreech> woofer: You are installing from the live cd?
<woofer> yes i am
<DaSkreech> Mlcloud: ok what kind of network card do you have?
<ryanakca> what port does svn run on?
<Mlcloud> Now, see, I think thats the problem.
<DaSkreech> woofer: can you press Alt+Space and type qtparted and press enter ?
<woofer> which prog
<BluesKaj> oops , spoke too soon ...beryl seems to be in settings :)
<woofer> alt+space opens the menu bar at top left but i cannot type
<DaSkreech> woofer: qtparted
<Mlcloud> Hmm... "Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet"
<DaSkreech> Se if you can open the hard drive
<DaSkreech> Mlcloud: Sounds innocuous enough
<DaSkreech> do you know the system settings in Kubuntu?
<Mlcloud> not sure what you mean by that.
<Mlcloud> Kmenu->system settings?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> there is a networking setting in there
<Mlcloud> Yes.
<Mlcloud> yep.
<DaSkreech> I have a feeling that the network card is disabled by default
<woofer> where d i type qtparted
<woofer> do*
<DaSkreech> if you enable it it should work
<Mlcloud> Hmm... Where can I enable it?
<DaSkreech> woofer: press Alt+F2 and type kdesu qtparted
<Mlcloud> I need to find all this beforehand, so that I won't have to reset back and forth >.>
<Angrataf> how can i test my color resolution? i think i haven't 24 Bit, but my xorg.conf says i have
<woofer> no good says location does not exist
<DaSkreech> Mlcloud: in System settings there is a networking section that has a Adminstrator mode at the bottom
<Mlcloud> Yes.
<DaSkreech> woofer: tell me about your hard drive setup
<Mlcloud> (tech support must be a difficult job) Also, after I enable it
<Mlcloud> what will happen?
<Mlcloud> Will Kubuntu automatically detect, like windows does? Or do I have to do something after that?
<woofer> its a 160 gig sata not sure of brand i have a ntfs / ex3 / swap partation setup
<DaSkreech> Mlcloud: once you do that then you will have a list of your network cards. Click on the one you want ( you'll probably only have one) and click enable
<DaSkreech> woofer: Maybe you might try the Kubuntu alternate install?
<woofer> i have about teh same prob
<DaSkreech> woofer: I've heard of issues with sata on the live
<woofer> i have to selct a driver for disk
<woofer> which i dont know which one to choose
<DaSkreech> Mlcloud: By default it should be set to auto detect
<Mlcloud> Okay, thats good to know.
<Mlcloud> I'll be right back then.
<woofer> yea but it doesent detect
<DaSkreech>  there is a ... manage button I think that will allow you to chage it to dhcp if not
<ryanakca> in konqueror: smb://mshome/ , I see the host "big-den" (my windows computer). When I click on it, I get an error message saying "Could not connect to host for smb://big-den/". Yes, I have tried disabling the firewall on the windows box.
<Angrataf> how can i test my color resolution? i think i haven't 24 Bit, but my xorg.conf says i have
<woofer> wow i been at it for 6 hours now lol and 7 cds
<Angrataf> !screen resolution
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.2-4.1ubuntu5.6.10 (edgy), package size 570 kB, installed size 976 kB
<Angrataf> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<icheyne> !resolution | Angrataf
<ubotu> Angrataf: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreec1> woofer: hooray for power cuts
<woofer> ?
<woofer> man it was hard enough to get the live working on a ati
<hellblade> hi. I want to post a suggestion about KDE usability. do you know where exactly it would be the right place? it's not specific to the kubuntu desktop but all of KDE4
<woofer> and now this hard disk thing
<Mlcloud> Blegh, couldnl't find the network card list.
<Mlcloud> <DaSkreech> Mlcloud: in System settings there is a networking section that has a Adminstrator mode at the bottom
<Mlcloud> <DaSkreech> Mlcloud: once you do that then you will have a list of your network cards. Click on the one you want ( you'll probably only have one) and click enable
<Angrataf> aww, i've got a problem. how can i see mi color resolution (16 Bit, 24 Bit etc)
<woofer> let me ask a question do i have to let unutbu format my disk or already have it ready
<DaSkreec1> Mlcloud: What did you see in System settings?
<DaSkreec1> woofer: No you don't
<Mlcloud> Er, I just clicked the Network Settings
<Mlcloud> and clicked Administrator mode
<Mlcloud> typed in password
<Mlcloud> and... couldn't find anything.
<DaSkreec1> Mlcloud: right
<woofer> let me start over again
<woofer> lol
<DaSkreec1> there was nothing there?
<woofer> with an unformatted paretation
<Mlcloud> Where was it supposed to be in?
<woofer> partation
<Mlcloud> Your instructions were a bit vague.
<Mlcloud> partition.
<DaSkreec1> I'm actually fixing a network now so I'm slightly distracted
<Mlcloud> and you're helping two weirdos out
<Mlcloud> I can't blame you ^^
<DaSkreec1> That's my job :)
<woofer> ubuntu is not human
<woofer> lol
<DaSkreec1> woofer: maybe it's sata which is not human ;-)
<Mlcloud> I'm not sure where the network cards were supposed to be listed >.>
<woofer> maybe
<Mlcloud> i just flipped through everything and no list. I tried looking for something resembling a hardware manager
<DaSkreec1> Mlcloud: there. Maybe there is some issue with the network card.
<DaSkreec1> try google on the network card name and linux
<Mlcloud> right.
<DaSkreec1> Mlcloud: You could type lshw in the konsole to see if it turned up
<Mlcloud> Konsole?
<Mlcloud> er, teminal program thingy?
<DaSkreec1> woofer: the alternate throws up at the same point?
<DaSkreec1> Mlcloud: yes
<Mlcloud> Heh, okay.
<DaSkreec1> it gives a pretty verbose listing of all the hardware it recognizes
<Mlcloud> okay.
<DaSkreec1> Mlcloud: Maybe you could borrow someones laptop one night and make an appointment here so someone can help you
<woofer> rrrr back to windows
<DaSkreec1> woofer: did you see my last question?
* Mlcloud nods
<Mlcloud> it is slightly troublesome without live support..
<woofer> no
<DaSkreec1> and lack of knowledge
<woofer> in teh alt i have to select a driver
<woofer> i have no idea which one
<Mlcloud> Heh. Ouch
<woofer> the*
<DaSkreec1> what are your options?
<woofer> there is so many
<DaSkreec1> Mlcloud: meant with no mailce
<woofer> i tried all the one starting with sata
<DaSkreec1> woofer: are they organized?
<DaSkreec1> ah right
<DaSkreec1> can you give me an example of the selections
<Mlcloud> I know. Ima try out lshw, and if the network card isn't recognized, Ima call it a day and go to sleep
<Mlcloud> Thanks for all your help
<DaSkreec1> Mlcloud: late where you are?
<woofer> sata-max just a ex dont know if thats a real one
<Mlcloud> nearing 1 am
<DaSkreec1> then get some rest :)
<Mlcloud> Lol, right after I try this.
<DaSkreec1> woofer: who makes your drive?
<woofer> lol i have to figure it out
<woofer> i think its samsung
<woofer> westren ot maxtor
* DaSkreec1 eyes go crossed
<woofer> i have to boot windows to see cause i am lazy to open the cpu up
<DaSkreec1> That's three different manufacturers
<DaSkreec1> woofer: type lshw on the konsole
<DaSkreec1> see if it tells you
<unclemike> ? how do i mnt a digital cam
<DaSkreech> unclemike: It should mount as a storage device
<DaSkreech> Look under /media
<DaSkreech> woofer: Nothing?
<woofer> no good
<hellblade> unclemike, mount it like a usb stick
<DaSkreech> woofer: can you give me the make of the Drive again?
<DaSkreech>  it's a sata 160?
<woofer> stat 160gb
<unclemike> hellblade, how do i mnt it like a usb stick
<hellblade> unclemike, or check in kcontrol>peripherals>digital camera
<DaSkreech> woofer: how long have you had it?
<woofer> 9 months
<hellblade> I think it's plug and play
<woofer> its new
<woofer> hmm its dell so
<DaSkreech> Oh it's a Dell?
<woofer> i dont know if they use a certin brand
<DaSkreech> Dell does strange things sometimes
<DaSkreech> can you search for the dell model number on the forums and sata ?
<DaSkreech> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<woofer> let me try
<DaSkreech> I have to go now I'll try and come back alter
<DaSkreech> later
<hellblade> unclemike, I have the follwing in /etc/fstab "/dev/sda1  /media/usb  auto  user,rw  0  0" and I mount it with 'mount /media/usb'
<hellblade> unclemike, offcourse you must create /media/usb first as root (sudo mkdir /media/usb)
<jerre> i wish to migrate form kde to xfce..if i do so will i have to all install the packages(like jdk,g++,gcc...) again
<erno> u don't need
<hellblade> jerre, no. you will only install the xfce packages plus their requirements
<hellblade> * dependencies
<BluesKaj> OK ryanakca, beryl is in settings , but when i run it I get frozen black pages ...have to do the 3 finger salute to get back to kde
<Angrataf> !etx3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etx3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Angrataf> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<erno> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<jerre> hellblade:i am using an old system..will xfce make my system work faster
<ryanakca> ubotu, please tell BluesKaj about xgl
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: no clue...ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<erno> jerre: of course, as Xfce uses less memory, etc
<hellblade> ryanakca, it depends... I think an optimized/cut-down version of KDE is faster
<jerre> erno:thanks
<ryanakca> hellblade: what?
<hellblade> oops last msg was going to jerre :)
<xwolf-> how do i change ttX's font settings?
<xwolf-> ttyX i mean
<dennister> good morning all
<dennister> hope all americans had a happy turkey-day :)
<erno> dennister: good evening from Oslo
<dennister> Oslo...love all the nationalities here
<erno> good, I am hungarian
<erno> from in Norway
<hellblade> jerre, also have a look at this: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/
<Jucato> heh.. you guys are so far away :P
<dennister> i'm surprised there's so much english spoken around the world...but then again, it is the defacto lingua-franca of the world
<dennister> hey jucato :)
<Jucato> hi dennister
<dennister> on topic: still having problems writing the udev rules
<xwolf-> how do i change ttyX's font settings? AND, what could be causing SIGSEGV in all kde programs i try to run
<hyper_ch> anyone here very good at english?
<erno> xwolf: right after your in KDE?
<xwolf-> yeap
<dennister> does anyone know how to do this properly, from scratch? i think i have to name the device first in 20-names
<hyper_ch> Is it "a Ubuntu notebook" or "an Ubuntu notebook"? I think if you pronounce Ubuntu "Jubuntu" then it's "a Ubuntu notebook", isn't it?
<xwolf-> i start a session and every program i start crashes.
<erno> xwolf-did u try to login gnome/xfce?
<dennister> <---is very good at english...my major at university
<xwolf-> erno: i dont have any
<xwolf-> and not enough space either.
<dennister> hyper_ch: what do you want to know?
<erno> xwolf: i see...
<xwolf-> perhaps if i can delete the packages the major upgrade downloaded
* kruemeltee says bye bye to all
<Jucato> Ubuntu is pronounced as "oo-boon-too"
<hyper_ch> dennister: Is it "a Ubuntu notebook" or "an Ubuntu notebook"? I think if you pronounce Ubuntu "Jubuntu" then it's "a Ubuntu notebook", isn't it?
<erno> xwolf: what did u do last?
<Jucato> so it's "an Ubuntu notebook"
<xwolf-> erno: dapper->edgy upgrade :)
<dennister> jucato's right
<xwolf-> i'm deleting the package cache.
<dennister> if non starts with a vowel, article is 'an'
<alumno> hola frikis
<alumno> xdxxdx
<xwolf-> i really need to edit font settings for text-mode sessions
<hyper_ch> thx dennister and Jucato
<xwolf-> they're a mess.
<alumno> hola frikis
<alumno> jajaja
<dennister> yw hyper_ch
<erno> xwolf: reinstall-xubuntu Edgy :-)
<dennister> back to udev rules: name the device in 20-names.rules first, right? anyone?
<xwolf-> erno: xubunt?
<xwolf-> still, reinstalling is not a good option. i dont have the edgy desktop cd :P
<xwolf-> i probably need to reinstall kde-desktop.
<xwolf-> but first i NEED to change the font settings. aptitude is really messy with all those special characters as margin
<ubuntu> witam
<ubuntu> jest tu ktos kto zna sie na ubuntu?
<xwolf-> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubuntu> to forum
<xwolf-> not pl.
<xwolf-> :P
<dennister> ubuntu: english pls
<ubuntu> speak german
<dennister> ty xwolf
<dennister> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<dennister> and u'd better change ur nickname if ur in livecd mode
<xwolf-> that's not german
<momal> This isn't kubuntu related.. well it kinda is.. but my friends pc just doesn't start up we press the power button and then no fans start up but the power light flashes.. we try press keyboard buttons move mouse but nothing :(.. power is going to the mouse and keyboard and the power button but nothing else... Can anyone suggest a channel to get help in or help me here
<dennister> no, it an east indian name i think
<dennister> east indian lanugage i mean
<dennister> or greek
<ubuntu_> hi
<ubuntu_> the new installer is sooo buggy
<xwolf-> i'd say eastern european.
<dennister> ok...i really don't pretend to know the short forms linux uses for different languages
<ubuntu_> i want to make a root partition with xfs, and i seperatly created a boot partition in ext2 bit it shoulds
<wimpies> does anybody know of a 5.2 php package ?
<ubuntu_> that i have to create a boot partiton with xfs
<ubuntu_> what to do
<dennister> why xfs? for the boot partition? why ot ext3?
<dennister> hi Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> howdies
<ubuntu_> for root i want to use xfs
<ubuntu_> for boot ext2 in 64mbyte partition
<dennister> Dr_willis: could u help me with udev rules?
<Dr_willis> dennister,  not messed with them. read a few articals about them is all ive done.
<dennister> pls? pretty pls? :)
<dennister> ok...np
<Dr_willis> and teaked the fstab to use LABEL=whatever instead of UUID=whatever
<dennister> would you be able to help me with cdrecord?
<ubuntu_> so what to do
<Jucato> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  if that dead set on it.. use the live cd/gparted/whatever to partition/format the drives how you want then tell the instller where to mount the partitions, but dont let them format the drives. (i guess)
<Dr_willis> dennister,  whats up with cdrecord? i tend to just use k3b 99.99999999% of the time. ;)
<dennister> i mean i've got my fstab working with the cdrom, it was automatic, it plays, records, etc., with other programs
<dennister> the problem is that i always get an error message in regard to cdrecord when i start mythfrontend from terminal
<erno> xwolf: i looked arround on the Net...
<erno> xwolf:
<ubuntu_> creazy shit
<Dr_willis> Not used MythTV in ages... it  always was a configuration nightmare
<ubuntu_> if you naw can whatch on my screen
<dennister> tell me about it...but i've got it 95% working...can't use other tvapps cause i've got an ivtv tuner
<xwolf-> erno: yes?
<ubuntu_> i hate it
<erno> xwolf: have u try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<ubuntu_> my /boot is ext2!!! and the supid installer mean it is not
<dennister> this is the error message: Using NV NPOT texture extensionFailed to run 'cdrecord --scanbus'Failed to run 'cdrecord --scanbus
<xwolf-> erno: nope. i did try xserver-xorg but it said broken package. after i installed xserver-xorg again, i didnt dpkg-reconfigure
<ubuntu_> shit setup!
<xwolf-> erno: i did try *to reconfigure* xserver-xorg.
<momal> This isn't kubuntu related.. well it kinda is.. but my friends pc just doesn't start up we press the power button and then no fans start up but the power light flashes.. we try press keyboard buttons move mouse but nothing :(.. power is going to the mouse and keyboard and the power button but nothing else... Can anyone suggest a channel to get help in or help me here
<xwolf-> erno: well, i just installed kbd and the font problem is almost solved. it's workable now. my big problem now is kde's programs crashing
<pip> hello
<LeeJunFan> momal: no beeps or anything? try removing all the cards, ram and cpu and re-inserting.
<erno> xwolf:u wanna handle now?
<pip> any good ftp server to suggest ?
<xwolf-> erno: pardom me?
<dennister> hi LeeJunFan :) do u know how to write udev rules?
<LeeJunFan> dennister: I have before, but I don't know that I'd say I know how. I did once a log time ago.
<LeeJunFan> s/log/long
<xwolf-> erno: i didnt understand your last message
<dennister> ok...i'm just having real trouble with the udev documentation
<dennister> way over my head
<erno> do u want to handle immediatelly?
<xwolf-> erno: handle what? font setting or kde crashes?
<erno> xwolf: "my big problem now is kde's programs crashing"
<xwolf-> right. yes, i would like to solve that.
<momal> LeeJunFan: Tried that already.. as soon as the power cord in the back in put in the power button flashes rapidly keyboard/mouse light up and no fans start in the box no hds start of cpufan and nothing happens
<xwolf-> erno: my next probable step is reinstalling kde from scratch. unless you have any other ideas?
<erno>  xwolf: let me see
<LeeJunFan> momal: possibly try swapping out the power supply with another machine. First you might try disconnecting everything from the mainboard except video and see if you at least get to bios (remove the sound if you can, ethernet, HD's, CD's, floppy, etc..)
<LeeJunFan> momal: just unplug them.
<erno>  xwolf: I would try first to make default config as the follow:
<xwolf-> momal: quick check: CLEAR CMOS jumper.
<erno>  xwolf: make bckp files in .kde *.conf
<erno>  xwolf: then delet the original ones
<erno> *delete*
<xwolf-> you mean ~/.kde/*.conf
<momal> LeeJunFan: Tried removing all power cables except ones on the motherboard and still no luck.... we don't have another machine here. he is on the phone to me from his house.... what does the cmos jumper look like and what to do with it ?
<erno>  xwolf: yes
<xwolf-> ok, in a sec.
<xwolf-> well, .kde folder has no .conf files.
<erno>  xwolf: after start if kde does not fin config files it will make them
<DaSkreech> momal: #hardware
<erno>  xwolf: one sec
<LeeJunFan> momal: it's different for different mainboards, it's possible the jumper should be off, just connect to one pin, for normal operation.
<LeeJunFan> momal: if the system has more than 1 ram stick, remove all but one, if that doesn't work remove that one and put another one in.
<erno>  xwolf: i am looking
<xwolf-> ok erno
<erno>  xwolf: ok, how about to make a new user and try to log that in?
<xwolf-> erno: good idea. adduser?
<fibonacci> Is KUbuntu and Ubunto the exact same thing (except KDE/Gnome) ?
<erno>  xwolf: yes, we can see if it is system error or not
<xwolf-> fibonacci: and respective programs.
<xwolf-> erno: ok, hang on.
<fibonacci> So updates and releases are concurrent ?
<momal> LeeJunFan: Still no luck :S
<||arifaX> Hi, after a lot of playing with suspend and hibernate I miss the icon that shows the cpu-frequency in system tray. It also does not show in available panels. it was that simple symbol when mouseover showed the frquency of my dual core.
<LeeJunFan> momal: is the switch on back of the power supply set for correct voltage? :)
<pip> Hello,I have installed vsftp server ,but why can't I use it normally ?
<pip> by default ,it can be used normally
<momal> LeeJunFan: Yup it is
<LeeJunFan> momal: hrm, well something seems fried, probably the power supply.
<xwolf-> erno: well. created with adduser and then restarted kdm to login. after the configuration wizard, i tried to run konqueror and still got SIGSEGV
<macconline> beryl in kubuntu, i have problem, in xorg.conf....
<ohmbr> hi, i'm from brazil an i'm having problens with my kyboard configuration... i can't configure it to ABNT2... does some body can help me?
<DaSkreech> fibonacci: yup
<xwolf-> ohmbr: tas dentro do kde? vai no kcontrol
<fibonacci> Thats great. And how well does KUbuntu take care of KDE ? Any gliches or so ?
<DaSkreech> fibonacci: It's near a showcase cd for KDE
<Jucato> fibonacci: you're not looking for a "discussion" again, are you? :)
<ohmbr> xwolf-: ok... estou la...
<momal> LeeJunFan: Hmm... any way we can test that?
<fibonacci> Hahhaha, no no, nothing like that. Just shopping around for new distro, little bit tired of SuSE :)
<Jucato> fibonacci: Kubuntu customizes a lot, which some hardcore KDE fans hate :)
<erno>  xwolf: i understood
<xwolf-> ohmbr: bom, agora eh so procurar
<Quinn_Storm> please get as far away from novell as you can, you'll be happier, fibonacci
<fibonacci> Like how do you mean with customizes ? Things like ?
<xwolf-> erno: so it's a system problem.
<erno>  xwolf: right
<xwolf-> fibonacci: probably like kubuntu-exclusive themes for certain programs.
<LeeJunFan> momal: you'd either have to swap out another PS or get a tester for power supplies.
<fibonacci> xwolf-: aha, but couldn't I change that back to KDE standards ?
<DaSkreech> fibonacci: The menu for one
<xwolf-> erno: and next logical step would be reinstallation? i really have no idea how to fix that kind of problem.
<Jucato> fibonacci: in Edgy Eft (Kubuntu 6.10): media:/ changed to /media, hidden root folders, Konqueror Menus and Profiles
<xwolf-> fibonacci: you probably could.
<DaSkreech> fibonacci: Yeah just apt-get install kde instead of kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> the system settings
<ohmbr> xwolf-: eu ja configurei o item Regional & Acessibilidade...
<Jucato> oh yeah, System Settings
<ohmbr> xwolf-: mas continua na mesma..
<xwolf-> ohmbr: hm. 'na mesma' quer dizer teclado defaul?
<xwolf-> *default.
<fibonacci> Jucato: Well the root folders wouldn't be hidden to the root user presumably :)
<LeeJunFan> most of the customizations/bastardizations can be undone by remove kubuntu-default-settings.
<erno> xwolf: try that but use 'dpgk-remove'
<Jucato> fibonacci: oh, Kubuntu has no root user enabled by default
<DaSkreech> Jucato: it just occured to me that a lot of the Kubuntu stuff doesn't get accolades in the wider community
<Jucato> !sudo | fibonacci
<ubotu> fibonacci: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<DaSkreech> Not like kickoff at least
<erno> xwolf: on konqueror too
<Jucato> DaSkreech: well, some are not as publicized
<DaSkreech> Good point
<Jucato> the /media change did get a few accolades
<DaSkreech> Yes that is a good point
<Jucato> hidden-root got a few rotten tomatoes :)
<xwolf-> erno: uhm. i should remove kubuntu-desktop package with dpkg-remove, right?
<LeeJunFan> yeah, /media is going away in kde4 I think too - they wised up on that.
<LeeJunFan> media:/ that is
<Jucato> xwolf-: apt-get remove
<erno> xwolf: Jucato is right, sorry
<xwolf-> i have a slight impression that removing kubuntu-desktop will just remove a dummy package...
<fibonacci> Sorry to be chatty, but is KUbuntu very bloated (I feel SuSE is).
<ohmbr> xwolf-: ento, no modelo do teclado coloquei ABNT2 Brasileiro... eno comando esta assim ... setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout us,br -variant ,nodeadkeys
<DaSkreech> fibonacci: it fits on one CD
<Jucato> fibonacci: it fits on 1 CD
<Jucato> lol
<DaSkreech> lol
<Jucato> :P
<fibonacci> Wow, that's great (Is there an echo in here?)
<Jucato> great minds think alike :)
<DaSkreech> d:
<xwolf-> ohmbr: ali onde tem '-layout us,br' coloca so '-layout br'
<fibonacci> Ah, this is so true.
<DaSkreech> heehee
<DaSkreech> We should hang out more :)
<Jucato> fibonacci: the problem, though, with the 1 CD thing, is that you'd need a good internet connection to get other stuff if you're not satisfied with the defaults
<xwolf-> erno Jucato great! apt just said kubuntu-desktop is NOT installed
<fibonacci> Again, sorry for asking all these questions, but I am a Java programmer, (or I would like to be :{) ) , and I am trying different DB's and Application Servers, any thoughts about KUbuntus support for these things ?
<erno> xwolf: coooolll...
<ohmbr> xwolf-: ok, esta assim agoroa... setxkbmap -model abnt2 -layout br, ainda est na mesma...
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<xwolf-> ohmbr: mandaste aplicar e tudo mais?
<ohmbr> xwolf-: todas as teclas tem acento...  ...
<erno> xwolf: then istall it
<LjL> !pt | xwolf-
<ubotu> xwolf-: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Jucato> xwolf-: what are you trying to do btw?
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Hiya
<fibonacci> Ok, obviously the internet thing comes into play. But say that I only want a standard desktop (such as Kontact, a text editor, Amarok ... basics), would the one cd do this for me.
<ohmbr> xwolf-: sim.. mandei acplicar sim.... estou em uma estao remota utilizando ltsp...
<xwolf-> Jucato: every kde program crashes when i try to run it
<xwolf-> konqueror, adept, konversation, and the list keeps growing
<xwolf-> LjL: grazzie.
<ohmbr> xwolf-: ser que pode ser alguma configurao do ltsp?
<fibonacci> Since all my other apps wouldn't be distributed with linux anyway (Oracle DB , J2EE containers).
<Jucato> fibonacci: yes. it has those apps
<xwolf-> ohmbr: entao sinceramente nao sei cara. talvez pode ser o ltsp, talvez nao. da uma olhada com pessoal, em ingles aqui
<xwolf-> ou la no #ubuntu-br
<ohmbr> xwolf-: valeu... vou tentar no canal ltsp... valeu..
<fibonacci> Fantastic. By the way, one thing I absolutely hate about SuSE is that when installing from scratch, it includes VNC and SSH packages and Services, which I never use, and I hate having all these services running and taking resources, when I never use them.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: can I pull just the man page for an application?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<DaSkreech> fibonacci: Kubuntu ships with a no ports open policy
<norbert> When I unplug the charger, the power manager correctly detects the change but it dims my screen brightness. I found the slider under the power manager applet and moved it to 100% just like "Mains powered" -> problem is it is still a little dimmer than w/ standard power. Suggestions?
<xwolf-> fibonacci: i thought you could disable them :P
<fibonacci> DaSkreech: That's the best news I heard all day.
<DaSkreech> Well I need to write a manual for a program i installed on a server and it would be halpful if I could have the man pag here :)
<fibonacci> xwolf-: I'm fully aware of that, but it bothers me anyway.
<xwolf-> fibonacci: nah. nothing's perfect hehe
<DaSkreech> Jucato: never mind seems they have it online
<fibonacci> It's just that does everyone really need all those services ?
<fibonacci> Think I will pick up a copy of KUbuntu tomorrow, I'm sold :)
<Quinn_Storm> shipit.ubuntu.com I think
<xwolf-> it would indeed be a better idea to leave ssh and vnc as optional
<erno> xwolf: I gotta go, good luck
<xwolf-> erno: thanks a lot
<Jucato> shipit only ships Dapper currently
<Quinn_Storm> oh? not edgy?
<Quinn_Storm> I thought they just started
<Quinn_Storm> I know there were edgy discs at UDS
<Jucato> nope
<erno> xwolf: your welcome, ciao
<Jucato> ssh isn't installed by default, afaik
<xwolf-> erno: just give Jucato a high five and he'll continue from where you stopped ;P
<fibonacci> Is there any app for KDE that takes care of video as good as Amarok does music ?
<xwolf-> Jucato: in suse, he says.
<Quinn_Storm> ah I see, odd...
<Jucato> xwolf-: lol, I'm about to go to sleep in a few :)
<fibonacci> btw, Could I install Ubuntu, and then dl KDE and install ?
<Jucato> Quinn_Storm: it's because Dapper isLTS, and they don't want to ship 2 releases. so Dapper gets a higher priority. that's afaik
<xwolf-> it's 14:15 here. no sleeping for some hours.
<Jucato> fibonacci: yes, but that would be troublesome
<Quinn_Storm> also edgy is intended to be more...broken out of the box than dapper
<fibonacci> Jucato: Enough said :{)
<Jucato> xwolf-: it's 1:00 AM here :)
<xwolf-> wow.
<xwolf-> where are you from? russia?
<Jucato> lol. further east
<fibonacci> I've got 04:13 am here :)
<mirshafie> fibonacci: it's better to get kubuntu directly, but you can get ubuntu and then install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage (and uninstall ubuntu-desktop)
<sirmis> 7.13 pm here :D
<xwolf-> and i thought gmt-3 was already far enough...
<Jucato> fibonacci: nz or au?
<fibonacci> au :)
<Jucato> hah! :)
<fibonacci> nz ?
<dr0fnax> where can I change font size in beryl?
<Jucato> dang! I had sydney on my clock aftera ll
<Jucato> fibonacci: new zealand
<xwolf-> of course! that's almost 12 hours. stupid me
<sirmis> brb
<fibonacci> Jucato: I know, I was wondering if you were from nz :)
<Jucato> ah no :)
<xwolf-> who guessed russia btw? ><
<Jucato> ph :)
<fibonacci> Is there any app for KDE that takes care of video as good as Amarok does music ?
<fannagoganna> kaffeine is the best
<Jucato> Kaffeine?
<fannagoganna> but it's nowhere near as good for video as amarok is for music :)
<xwolf-> true.
<Quinn_Storm> I like kmplayer
<Quinn_Storm> kaffeine is crashy IMHO
<fannagoganna> but then again, in my opinion amarok is years ahead of the competition
<Jucato> but it's enough for my needs... except for that occasional .mkv file that I couldn't play
<fibonacci> hmmm... yeah I have fooled around a bit with Kaffeine, but Its not really as great as Amarok. By the way, what do I need to install to get Kaffeine to play iso's and img files ?
<Quinn_Storm> amaroK is just perfect
<fannagoganna> ANY competition
<Quinn_Storm> I used to be an iTunes fan back when it came out...amaroK is just so much better
<Jucato> Quinn_Storm: they started spelling it as Amarok a while back :)
<Quinn_Storm> I'll always call it amaroK
<Jucato> Quinn_Storm: yeah, it looks better  :)
<Jucato> I'm one of the krazy ones who likes the K's
<fibonacci> kmplayer aint to shabby, but I wish it did integrate in Konqueror better, then It would be really great.
<xwolf-> damn kde
<fibonacci> And it does really impress the ladies when I start up an avi from a terminal window, and all those numbers come flasshing!
<xwolf-> and i did say removing kubuntu-desktop would just be a dummy package deleting..
<xwolf-> 41kbytes is what i'm gonna get.
<norbert> *bump* on the dimness question? Found a /usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/powermanage.py -> but would prefer not to change the default values (not even sure if it would fix it)
<fibonacci> Is there anyway of getting Fallout Tactics to run under Linux, I bloddy love that game.
<xwolf-> cedega? winex?
<fibonacci> bloody..
<fibonacci> I've never tried any of those MS simulators, do they really work ?
<blackflag> which command can I use to find out which version of linux I have?
<fibonacci> kernel -version
<xwolf-> i managed to install jedi academy a few months ago
<xwolf-> it worked peachy, yeah.
<Jucato> blackflag: what do you mean? kernel version? Ubuntu version? kde version?
<blackflag> no generally linux
<xwolf-> uname -r?
<Jucato> "uname -r" - kernel version; "lsb_release -a" - Ubuntu version;
<fibonacci> blackflag: kernerlversion
<Jucato> blackflag: there is no "generally linux" version
<blackflag> you are new at the firm and you have to find out which kind of linux you have
<xwolf-> well, gotta go
<Jucato> you either mean the Linux kernel or the distribution's version
<xwolf-> cya everybody.
<DaSkreech> norbert: You want the screen to not dim?
<Jucato> bye xwolf-
<fibonacci> cya xwolf-
<norbert> DaSkreech: yes
<blackflag> somthinglike Im kubuntu 6.10 or sles 10.2
<Jucato> blackflag: that's the distribution's version
<Jucato> "lsb_release -a"
<Jucato> type that in Konsole
<blackflag> ahh, soory correct ;)
<norbert> DaSkreech: in the applet, I moved both sliders to 100%, but it is still dimmer on battery than main
<DaSkreech> Hmm not sure
<DaSkreech> !powermanger
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanger - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fibonacci> How cool is Yakuake ?
<Jucato> ok, time for me to hit the sack...
<Jucato> it's kool
<Jucato> very kool
<fibonacci> haha
<fibonacci> kool, your such a sucker...
<DaSkreech> It's sukka
<blackflag> thanks!!! :)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: isn't there a factoid for guidance ?
<Jucato> what about guidance?
<vikas> i finally got it installed
<DaSkreech> does ubotu have a factiod for it?
<Jucato> !kde-guidance
<DaSkreech> norbert: needs some help
<ubotu> kde-guidance: collection of KDE system administration tools for GNU/Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 952 kB, installed size 3812 kB
<Jucato> that one?
<DaSkreech> The power manger?
<Jucato> !kde-guidance-powermanager
<ubotu> kde-guidance-powermanager: HAL based Power Manager Applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 96 kB, installed size 308 kB
<Jucato> no other factoid that I know of
<DaSkreech> norbert wants the screen to stay as bright when plugged in as when on battery
<DaSkreech> can it do that?
<LjL> !kde-guidance
<ubotu> kde-guidance: collection of KDE system administration tools for GNU/Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.0-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 952 kB, installed size 3812 kB
<LjL> neither is a factoid anyway ;)
<Jucato> oh well :)
<norbert> found this - https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPowerManagementFeedback - but nothing about dimness problems
<LeeJunFan> norbert: you have to edit the file in /etc/powersave, but if it's handled by your BIOS I think you're SOL.
<fibonacci> I just had a look at kubutus website. They say that I can get the same effect if I install Ubuntu and then KDE, is that really the entire truth?
<mc__> fibonacci: it is
<Jucato> fibonacci: didn't you ask that already :)
<Jucato> fibonacci: except that it's more troublesome because you download stuff again, and you have 2x the apps
<LeeJunFan> norbert: on my sager there's nothing I can do becasuse even if I'm sitting at grub screen and unplug my screen dims, ie. it's handled by the bios.
<Jucato> anyway, need to sleep now.... good night!!! :)
<norbert> LeeJunFan: no, pretty sure its not a bios thing - previous setups were fine
<norbert> LeeJunFan: I don't have an /etc/powersave
<norbert> just /etc/power event.d/   scripts.d/  (not much mention about screen dimness)
<loz> hello
<loz> can anyone tell me how to kill tmy cd rom ?
<LeeJunFan> norbert: ah, I've got powersaved installed, and use kpowersave, many more features.
<DaSkreech> fibonacci: If you have the alternate install you can do a server install and then install kubuntu and you don't get the 2x apps
<DaSkreech> loz: With a candlestick in the library
<CPUFreak91> Hi. I'm trying to get the ati drivers working for my Radeon 9600XT but fglrxinfo tells me I'm using Mesa drivers
<norbert> LeeJunFan: ah. what is this default app called? I have no problem removing it for kpowersave
<LeeJunFan> norbert: then you can edit /etc/powersave/scheme_powersave and set the screen dim with DISPLAY_BRIGHTNESS="med"
<CPUFreak91> I've followed all the trouble shooting instructions on the Ubuntu ATI binary drivers wiki page
<jarek> CPUFreak91 check xorg.conf
<CPUFreak91> but nothing helps
<loz> i ve tried burning a dvd, and my dvd drive wont respond, and i  having a spass atack, anybody, pleqse?
<LeeJunFan> norbert: I think if you installed kpowersaved it will remove the old one.
<norbert> LeeJunFan: ok, will try that. thanks :)
<h3sp4wn> kpowersave is just a front end to powersave
<h3sp4wn> !kpowersave
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3216 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<CPUFreak91> jarek: check what? I ran aticonfig (as instructed on the wiki).
<LeeJunFan> norbert: yeah, it's kpowersave not kpowersaved, sry
<loz> DaSkreech, i ve tried the candle, but to no avail, any comand line handy like killall-9 dev, or something in that manner?
<jarek> check if you have the right modules loaded
<loz> i can t stop it
<loz> it wont eject
<deviatio> co je to za irc?
<Amigo> test
<LjL> Amigo: successfull
<fibonacci> testing... :)
<Amigo> Hi ppl! I just now install KU!
<fibonacci> WOOOHOOO !
<Amigo> It's .... It's.... COOOLL :)
<fibonacci> No, its KOOOL.
<Amigo> She (he) install to my PC without any problem!!!
<Amigo> Ehheaaa KOOL :)
<fibonacci> Well that's great.
<fibonacci> Does KUbuntu install with i386, i586,i686 Kernel as default ?
<celer330d> w32codec's
<Amigo> I receive KU 6.06 with i386 & x86_64. But I install i386 :)
<Amigo> Now I update localization.
<Amigo> w32codec's? I have all music and home video in ogg format :)
<norbert> LeeJunFan: hmm; guess I will go check the bios, just in case..
<icheyne> fibonacci, there is a generic kernel
<icheyne> !generic | fibonacci
<ubotu> fibonacci: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<Xubuntian> hello, do you know any way of getting notifications about dmesg new messages in a notification-popup automatically?
<Xubuntian> displayed*
<DaSkreech> dcop maybe?
<Xubuntian> DaSkreech: how?
<Xubuntian> dcop afaik works only on active processes that support dcop
<DaSkreech> Hmm good point
<h3sp4wn> Just setup syslog to log to a console
<DaSkreech> Xubuntian: Though you could write a simple process that monitors teh dmesg log and sends a dbus signal
<Xubuntian> a dbus signal to what?
<guiden> What's the command to list every channel in the ubuntu irc server?
<h3sp4wn> use xconsole
<h3sp4wn> !xconsole
<ubotu> xconsole: X client - xconsole. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 80 kB
<guiden> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<eilker> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<DaSkreech> guiden: try /list
<dragonfly7>  Hey anyone: Does it make sense that a video played in full screen uses the graphics card, but if it is played in a window it does not?
<sirmis> kopete sucks .. :S
<sirmis> but no can do
<will_> hi
<will_> can someone help please?
<dragonfly7> Anyone at all: Does it make sense that a video played in full screen uses the graphics card, but if it is played in a window it does not? Nobody knows? The problem is that if I use my graphics card, it overheats and crashes the computer. If I uninstalled the drivers would I be able to watch videos full screen?
<dragonfly7> will_: What do you need?
<sirmis> dragonfly7: seems that opengl works fine :)
<will_> how do you install a program that is a source codes?
<sirmis> ./configure && make && make install
<sirmis> man apt-get
<will_> i will try that, thank you
<dragonfly7> sirmis: But OpenGL does not work for me, since my graphics card overheats. Do you know how I can stop the computer from using the nvidia drivers? Can I just edit something in xorg.conf?
<DaSkreech> will_: Which program?
<will_> it is a program called zsnes
<DaSkreech> !zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.420-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 513 kB, installed size 3232 kB (Only available for i386)
<DaSkreech> will_: You can apt-get it
<sirmis> dragonfly7: man xorg
<will_> apt-get?
<DaSkreech> !apt > will
<DaSkreech> !apt > will_
<DaSkreech> !adept > will_
<will_> thanks
<sirmis> HOWTO: Latest NVIDIA drivers - Ubuntu Forums
<sirmis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<guiden> Does anyone use direct connect? If so, which is the best klient written in qt?
<sirmis> that may solve your problems
<guiden> !dc
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<will_> do you need firewalls and virus stuff?
<sirmis> but that's just wui
<sirmis> wrong window .. sorry
<tony_> can someone tell me exactly how to install packages off the DVD, it's wanting to download them?
<tony_> anyone?
<sirmis> tony_: packages off the dvd ??
<Voker57> hi ppl
<tony_> yes
<tony_> nevermind, i assume i just edit the sources.list right?
<h3sp4wn> tony_: apt-cdrom
<tony_> ok, thanks, i'll try it
<Voker57> what are .run files? Can i launch them under kubuntu?
<h3sp4wn> tony_: Or if you want you can copy them all to disk
<h3sp4wn> and use a file:// stanza in sources.list
<mc__> Voker57: probably
<tony_> how? it keeps saying it requires an argument
<Voker57> And are rpm's for Red Hat?
<h3sp4wn> copy all the deb's off the disk into a director
<mc__> Voker57: nope
<Voker57> mc__: so can i run them?
<mc__> Voker57: ubuntu uses *debs
<h3sp4wn> dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null|gzip -9>Packages.gz
<mc__> Voker57: you cant run debs nor you can run rpms on redhat
<mc__> Voker57: that are packages you can install them
<tony_> nevermind, just apt-cdrom add is all i had to do
<mc__> Voker57: a *run file is most often some script you can run on any distro
<Voker57> mc__: so what are install packages for kununtu?
<Voker57> oh good
<mc__> Voker57: *deb
<Voker57> And *.run too?
<mc__> Voker57: no *.run is simply a programm
<Voker57> eh
<mc__> Voker57: not a package
<Voker57> The thing is, i see *.rpm *.tar.gz *.run on FTP. Which of them can be installed on ubuntu?
<tony_> so if i use the dvd for repositories, will it automatically try to use the dvd instead of download what's already on there?
<sirmis> tar.gz
<Voker57> sirmis: and no *.run?
<sirmis> and .run
<Voker57> good
<santa> how to join another room?
<sirmis> there's plenty of good howto's
<Voker57> so if i download *.run or *.tar.gz can i be sure that it will work?
<Voker57> sirmis: where?
<sirmis> www.google.com
<Voker57> brilliant
<dragonfly7> Ok, in xorg, if I change "driver "nvidia"" to "driver"nv"" would that mean that the PC was not using the graphics card anymore?
<h3sp4wn> If you don't want to use the graphics card just don't use X at all - use a vga terminal
<sirmis> :D
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: I want to use a GUI, but my graphics card crashes the PC when playing a DVD full screen. Not cool. So I was trying to figure out a way that I could watch a DVD full screen without using the graphics card. I am pretty open to whatever beyond that.
<sirmis> dragonfly7: your craphics card is ??
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: Does it crash if you use mplayer with the directfb driver (in  a  console)
<guiden> I have found a small bug on kde
<thompa> anyone know how to get cedega to work in kubuntu, it shows the game folders but not installing
<dragonfly7> sirmis: A faulty GeForce440 Go (laptop)
<thompa> its not opening the cds i think
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: I have no clue. I can figure that out if you walk me through it.
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: Are you using nvidia-legacy ?
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: Yes, I am using the legacy drivers. I can show you the page I followed to install them if you want.
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: Is it impossible for you to use the other ones ?
<sirmis> dragonfly7: there's plenty of howto's available in net .. try googling around
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: Yes, it is, and I believe the problem is a hardware one, not software, since it did it in XP also. I just need to disable the card.'
<sirmis> dragonfly7: there's beta driver for your GBU available
<sirmis> p
<sirmis> GPU
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: Tried installing a new bios ?
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: (graphics card bios)
<dragonfly7> sirmis: I'm sorry, I don't understand.
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: No, I have not. That sounds very challenging.
<The> Anyone feel like helping poor little me?
<dragonfly7> The: With what?
<The> Screen resolution.
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: Not really you just have to follow the instructions exactly
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: Would I have to reinstall Kubuntu then?
<sirmis> dragonfly7: google: nvidia Geforce 440 go kubuntu
<dragonfly7> The: What about it?
<The> I need to change it to a screen resolution that isn't listed.
<dragonfly7> sirmis: "
<dragonfly7> Your search - nvidia gefore440 go kubuntu - did not match any document" No luck with that. :(
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: You have to install it from dos usually
<sirmis> http://www.google.fi/search?hl=fi&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=nvidia+Geforce+440+go+kubuntu&spell=1
<Morrissey> Hi! I have a ATI Radeon 9000 with fglrx drivers. When I am not running Xgl, I get everything ok from "fglrxinfo" and "glxgears" and DRI is enabled ... but when I log into my xgl verything is very slow, I can see no effects and I get from "glxgears": "Xbfree86-DRI missing on display 1:0" :( Any ideas?
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: You can usually find a bootable floppy which you can just write to a cd and boot from (if one exists)
<The> Dragonfly7: I need to change it to a screen resolution that isn't listed.
<sirmis> bbl
<h3sp4wn> Morrissey: No reason to use fglrx with ati < 9250
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: If I had to reinstall, I could just not install the nVidia driver. What if I just change my xorg somehow?
<Morrissey> h3sp4wn, oh, really? Ive heard that some made it work
<Morrissey> h3sp4wn, all I really want is that damn cube :)
<Morrissey> none of the fancy smancy window jumping or whatever :)
<h3sp4wn> xserver-xorg-video-ati supports ati <9250 almost flawlessly
<The> Dragonfly7: I need to change it to a screen resolution that isn't listed.
<voker57> heeelp! After changing a display my picture is split!
<voker57> How can i fix it?
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: You could just purge nvidia-legacy
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: Good idea. How would I go about doing that?
<The> I need to change it to a screen resolution that isn't listed. How do I get 1280 x 800?
<Morrissey> h3sp4wn, what do you mean?
<voker57> everything that is in upper part is mirrored in lower one
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: aptitude search nvidia~nlegacy
<voker57> what is konsole command to get into display properties?
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: Findout the exact name and then aptitude purge <foo>
<h3sp4wn> (with sudo)
<thompa> i am gerting "no medium" found on my cdrom drive
<thompa> sometimes if i open and close it i can see contents
<voker57> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: Ok, I have nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-legacy-de, and nvidia-glx-legacy-kernal
<The> help someone?
<thompa> unablt o mount "no medium found"
<dragonfly7> The: Try changing your resolution to that in xorg.conf. Do you know how to do that?
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: sudo aptitude purge nvidia~nlegacy~i
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: I hope this works...
<h3sp4wn> Morrissey: Just use the free drivers and you will still have 3d
<voker57> heeelp! After changing a display my picture is split!
<Morrissey> h3sp4wn, how do I do that? :) Sorry for n00b qs
<dragonfly7> voker57: Change it back!
<h3sp4wn> dragonfly7: then just change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h3sp4wn> Morrissey: Did you install fglrx from the repos ?
<voker57> dragonfly: cannot. It's broken
<Morrissey> h3sp4wn, yes, edgy had the fglrx allready
<dragonfly7> voker57: What is broken?
<voker57> My display is, dragonfly
<h3sp4wn> Morrissey: Afaik ati dropped support for 9250 and below from fglrx recently anyway (maybe after that though)
<h3sp4wn> Morrissey: aptitude purge fglrx~i
<voker57> I bought a new one and Linux looks spooky on it
<voker57> everything that is in upper part is mirrored in lower one
<Morrissey> h3sp4wn, dont have apitude
<voker57> Thus not allowing me to access Kmenu
<h3sp4wn> Morrissey: sudo perl -pi.bak -e 's/fglrx/radeon/i' /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dragonfly7> voker57: Ok, hit ctrl+alt+F1, then "sudo su", then "cd /etc/X11" then "nano xorg.conf" then find the resolution section and change it back.
<h3sp4wn> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<h3sp4wn> !info aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude: terminal-based apt frontend. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.1-1.1ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1395 kB, installed size 7696 kB
<Morrissey> ok h3sp4wn I have done the perl thingy .. should I restart, and try again?
<intelikey> voker57 doesnt know about consoles
<Morrissey> h3sp4wn, cant find the apitude package :)
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: Ok, I think that it is "unable to lock the administrative directory", and that it thinks something else is using it. Should I do this without booting to a GUI?
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: Would the information in this work: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#HOW_TO_UNINSTALL_THE_DRIVER_.28FROM_METHOD_2.29
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: Never mind, I don't have a backup. I am going to try something in xorg, I will hopefull be back soon.
<Morrissey> h3sp4wn, I think its strange, because I have the fglrx up and running and all ... glxgears when not running XGl works like a charm
<Morrissey> h3sp4wn, I dont have composite
<eilker> i have very interesting thing.../home/xyz/backup/backup/backup/backup/backup/backup/backup/backup/   i have 8 backup folders, and /home/xyz/backup/ is 13,7 gb ...any idea?? i am gonna delete backup folder for gaining 13,7 gb, will there be any problem for system ?
<intelikey> if everything is working correctly then everyghing is working correctly.  but if something is not working correctly then something is not working correctly, even though it may be something that you think is working correctly... take windows for example !
<Morrissey> thanks for the info intelikey  :)
<oem> hello
<dragonfly7> h3sp4wn: OK, the good news is I am not using my graphics card. The bad news is that I am now panning with my mouse to view the whole screen.
<intelikey> laugh if you must !
<eilker> intelikey:hi friend, heyy see this, i am totaly confused,  i have very interesting thing.../home/xyz/backup/backup/backup/backup/backup/backup/backup/backup/   i have 8 backup folders, and /home/xyz/backup/ is 13,7 gb ...any idea?? i am gonna delete backup folder for gaining 13,7 gb, will there be any problem for system ?
<oem> Anybody who have a working twinhan 7045 in kubuntu
<intelikey> eilker no problem.
<eilker> intelikey: how was it happened? are there any schedule etc? do u have any idea ?  and i am deleting it now...
<oem> Ngon som snackar svenska hr???
<intelikey> eilker i have no idea how you did that.   probably playing with some "backup" tool/app  ?
<intelikey> script maybe.
<HAMMER> hi there i would realy like some help concerning the xgl 3d desktop setup can any one help
<eilker> intelikey: yes i did sth when i firstly installed kubuntu, just for practising:D
<oem> does xgl 3d works in kubuntu???
<intelikey> eilker there you go !   and now you know !
<HAMMER> I have seen it work in you tube should be able to work
<HAMMER> it works sweet in youtube I must have
<HAMMER> having some small problims tho like where to find a decent how to i have looked at a few but yeah
<intelikey> oem some say it does.
<eilker> intelikey: thanx man...
<HAMMER> ok so no one here knows how
<HAMMER> alright
<intelikey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<oem> ok thanx intelikey
<intelikey> HAMMER helps if you ask a specific question.
<HAMMER> ok how specific you whant me to be
<intelikey> np @ oem & eilker
<HAMMER> i need help installing xgl please help with a usefull up to date how to or if you know how please say so
<eilker> hammer: what video card?
<eilker> hammer: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/XGL
<intelikey> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eilker> hammer: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Dapper/AiGLX
<HAMMER> ok the drivers and all that is installed and ny hardware is xgl ready
<eilker> hammer: so , check the link pls
<HAMMER> accel is on and ready to go the beryl repositories are realy the only problim
<HAMMER> will do thanks
<eilker> hammer: you could check your video card's performance(with xgl), from gentoo wiki
* intelikey thinks it would be easier to pull teeth than get to the root of some peoples questions.....
<dragonfly7> Ok, if I change "driver "nvidia"" to "driver"nv"" in xorg, how do I prevent my resolution from switching to 800*600 ?
<guiden> I can't find the kde configuration thing that i'm used to
<guiden> I want to change my theme
<dragonfly7> Ok, if I change "driver "nvidia"" to "driver"nv"" in xorg, how do I prevent my resolution from switching to 800*600 ?
<intelikey> guiden one can [alt] +[f2]  type kcontrol     i dont have edgy so i can't give you a presise menu map.
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> What font is used in http://www.kubuntu.org/images/kde4.png
<Danker> ?
<guiden> Ok thanks
<intelikey> dragonfly7 set it to 640x480 ?   :)
<dragonfly7> intelikey: :) I was hoping to use 1600*1200, but without using the nvidia driver.
<intelikey> dragonfly7 nv driver should do 1280x* with out problems   it does here.
<slow-motion> hallo
<BluDog_Anchorite> it's been so long since i tried, i forgot.  what's a recomended app for backing up dvd's ?
<intelikey> i don't know about the 1600x* never got that to work on nv  but figured it may be my monitor
<dragonfly7> It was originally, before I installed the nvidia drivers. I just need to figure out how to make it again. Would you look at my xorg if I pastebined it?
<intelikey> dragonfly7 look in /etc/X11 and see if there is a backup of the xorg.conf*  restore it...
<dragonfly7> I have some very old backups, I will look at them.
<h3sp4wn> Or just start with a very minimal xorg.conf (much tidyer than the dpkg-reconfigure one) by running X -configure
<dragonfly7> The problem is, I have made changes I want to keep, such as enabling monitor rotaion.
<intelikey> BluDog_Anchorite dd to make an iso.  k3b should burn them to disk if that's the Q
<BluDog_Anchorite> intelikey: no, for backing up my video dvd's
<intelikey> dd should make an iso of them.
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> backing or hacking  that is the question....
<h3sp4wn> Breaking the encryption is legally questionable (for those in the US at least not for me I don't think)
<dragonfly7> Ok, anyone who is helping me, this is the relevant section of my xorg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33721/
<dragonfly7> I need to make my resolution not 800*600 pan and scan, or whatever it is called.
<h3sp4wn> back it up run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - remerge the changes
<intelikey> line 26   remove
<dragonfly7> intelikey: You talking to me? If so, I will try it.
<intelikey> line 20   we need the section refered too
<dragonfly7> intelikey: Refered? What do you mean by that?
<BluesKaj> is there a small dvd erase utility for kubuntu , k3b reformats ...just need to overwrite with random data
<intelikey>  20.   Identifier "Default Screen"
<dragonfly7> intelikey: Change it to? Or remove it?
<intelikey> no paste the section "Default Screen"
<intelikey> s/no/no,/
<guiden> HAHA I know how to become root permanently, I typed "sudo su" :)
<user__> uihui
<h3sp4wn> guiden: why not sudo -i ?
<h3sp4wn> guiden: or at least sudo su -
<intelikey> dragonfly7 you don't have anyother screen* section in that config ?
<guiden> hehe well
<dragonfly7> intelikey: Just a second, I will pastebin the whole thing.
<guiden> I thought it was impossible :)
<guiden> Well I guess its not that windows nazi restricted :p
<dragonfly7> intelikey: Ok, that is the whole thing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33725/
<h3sp4wn> Nothing is impossible but the tendancy to assume people are stupid worries me
<intelikey> guiden not at all   sudo -i    is for that.  but if you use sudo su  you should add -    sudo su -  so you use root env also
<bxnp> hi everybody
<h3sp4wn> (hiding files by default also
<guiden> aha ok
<Chris_Swift_Kubu> Hey, I got a prob with detecting my Hard Disk. I have partitioned it in GParted. Cannot find the directory if the drive I have checked media folder though
<bxnp> is it possible to create an icon on the kde desktop for an application in such way that the application is running with a different nice value
<Homer> Hi, will DNF run on Kubuntu?
<intelikey> guiden one can enable root login also if they wish.
<dragonfly7> intelikey: Did you see the new pastebin? ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33725/ )
<intelikey> dragonfly7 yes looking...
<h3sp4wn> What is the equivalent of hdparm for configuring disks that are using the libata (pata) drivers
<intelikey> dragonfly7 i have to agree with h3sp4wn on that  regenerate the config and edit a clean one.    that one you pasted is WAC
<marcelloDoItBeTt> hello
<marcelloDoItBeTt> i need a help...
<h3sp4wn> X -configure generates the cleanest ones (non of that wacom stuff very few people use)
<micke> First time @ irc... this is for kubuntu users i guess!? :) Well... i use ubuntu... i tried kubuntu becouse i like KDE alot. But after testing ubuntu im in "love" :)
<dragonfly7> intelikey: Ok, how would I do that? "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" ?
<micke> Is there a ubuntu "place"!?
<h3sp4wn> #ubuntu (but it scrolls too fast to be very useful)
<micke> Hi btw! :)
<dragonfly7> micke: South Africa?
<micke> Nope... Sweden...
<marcelloDoItBeTt> what does " you speak when you spoken too" mean??
<micke> "europe"
<intelikey> dragonfly7 the reason that config is worthless imo  is because you have redundant entries that arent used and one modline defined   modeline  "640x480@60"         yes ^ that but i sujest -plow rather than -phigh
<h3sp4wn> micke: Maybe you can find a lower volume ubuntu specific channel somewhere
<dragonfly7> micke: I mean, that is the place of ubuntu kind of.
<dragonfly7> intelikey: i  will try that now.
<micke> ok
<dragonfly7> Good luck to me.
<intelikey> tre bon chance
<micke> So, you talk linux all day here. Sounds nice...
<h3sp4wn> I think ubuntu has changed the default debconf settings in debian -plow is implied if dpkg-reconfigure is run but not in ubuntu
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: i think hdparm is what should be used. the capabilities are in hdparm, libata has been the holdup.
<intelikey> micke actually they talk linux all day in ##linux   we talk  *buntu linux here all day
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: Everything fails though switching dma on etc - I just need to list what the capabilities are like
<Thar> hi
<micke> intelikey, ok, sorry then :P
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<dragonfly7> micke: If you find any interesting IRC channels, let me know. I  haven't really found anything social.
<Thar> could it be any reason, why the same fonts from the same repo acts different under Gnome and KDE? :>
<bxnp> i guess 325 dont know the answer for this one : is it possible to create an icon on the kde desktop for an application in such way that the application is running with a different nice value
<bxnp> and then then they say that linux is not hard to learn
<micke> dragonfly7, ok... ill will.
<intelikey> Thar yes
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: It may actually be on but I can't find anything in /sys to imply that it is
<intelikey> bxnp yes it is.
<dragonfly7> intelikey or h3sp4wn: i ran that, and it seemed to work, but my xorg doesn't look any different. Should I restart the X server?
<h3sp4wn> personally I would run that out of X
<bxnp> what intelikey linux is hard to learn or yes is the answer to my question
<h3sp4wn> (with X stopped)
<h3sp4wn> bxnp: If you can read you will have few problems
<intelikey> yes to your Q bxnp
<intelikey> man nice       nice [OPTION]  [COMMAND [ARG] ...] 
<h3sp4wn> bxnp: Read a generic book like UNIX a nutshell
<bxnp> yes i know the syntax of the nice command
<bxnp> i know that you cant nice as a user lower than the value zero
<bxnp> but thats is what i want
<intelikey> so edit the launcher   duh
<bxnp> and i want an icon on the desktop so that i dont have to renice the app while its running
<h3sp4wn> Start it by a script
<bxnp> i am an user not a programmer
<fdoving> h3sp4wn: i don't have anything to test taht on right now. i think there are some big improvements in 2.6.18-19 or something around there. don't remember.
<intelikey> !sudo | bxnp
<ubotu> bxnp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
* intelikey kicks ubotu
<BluDog_Anchorite> so, are there any plans to build 2.6.18 for dapper ?
<h3sp4wn> fdoving: I am on 2.6.19 (It might just be on anyway but just not reporting anything) I certainly haven't seen any massive speed decreast
<bxnp> i know that intelikey i read the docs about it, if i figured it out i would not ask ovehere for an answer
<Thar> I've installed Kubuntu with polish language choosed during the installation, and have changed the keymap to polish, but still it seems like most of the fonts just don't have certain letter while typing sth in adress box (firefox), or in konversation, or in abiword... strange, because on Ubuntu everything was normal
<h3sp4wn> bxnp: being able to write simple scripts I would say is important for any user to understand UNIX to use it most effectively
<intelikey> bxnp ok.   something like     your.app -withargs & sudo nice -99 your.app    on the line of the launcher that executes your.app  ???
<intelikey> translate  your.app -withargs
<intelikey> and don't use -99   :)
<bxnp> oke let me check
<bxnp> if ti works
<h3sp4wn> probably need NOPASSWD for sudo
<intelikey> h3sp4wn yeah or kdesu would be better
<intelikey> i was actually generalizing
<kanak> Hello
<h3sp4wn> depends whether its a console app or not
<h3sp4wn> it could be seti at home or something that runs in the background anyway
<kanak> How can I access Windows file thats on a different hard drive on kubuntu
<kanak>  How can I access Windows file thats on a different hard drive on kubuntu
<kanak> can somene help me?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<kanak> how do i dl that?
<Thar> hm, guess no one is interested... oh well
<kanak> how do i get !ntfs?
<bxnp> intelikey, your sugestion does not work
<Thar> goodbye
<h3sp4wn> !doesnotwork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnotwork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> bxnp kdesu
<h3sp4wn> !does not work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about does not work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bxnp> for example: blender -w & sudo nice -4 blender does not run blender with an nice value of -4
<intelikey> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<scheuri> hi all...I have an odd problem with my USB-mass-storage devices lately...from one day to another I can not access them anymore...I plut them in and the usual window pops up if I want an extra konquerer window....but after choosing this nothing happens...the device is mounted but not accessible with my normal user
<intelikey> bxnp you said you knew all about nice and sudo  so i assumed you knew....  " blender -w & dkesu nice -4 blender "  <-- that should be parsable
<bxnp> listen i use linux for 4 weeks now
<BluesKaj> what's the commandline expression for erasing a dvd+rw ?
<weedar_> Somehow all my fonts in Konversation, Skype, etc. are TINY, even though I've set them to be bigger in the control center
* Chris_Swift_Kubu is away: Away at the moment
<weedar_> Any ideas what I can do?
<guiden> every program that I have has a K in it's name, why?
<BluesKaj> related to the KDE desktop
<weedar_> guiden: Its a "tradition" to name KDE applications with a K first
<guiden> Ok
<intelikey> guiden ERROR    ls /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin | grep -ve k     look at all that programs you have that dont have k
<DaSkreech> someone maintain seamonkey!
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swami> hello averyone
<DaSkreech> !myself
<weedar_> So nobody knows how I can increase fonts? :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guiden> intelikey: that's alot! will I ever need every single one of them? :p
<swami> any one who has a ati here on this chanell
<swami> cause i have a question
<msl> swami: I have an 8500
<guiden> is there a dc client that has a K in its name?
<intelikey> guiden that's probably not all there is /usr/games and /usr/local/*bin  as well but they might all or any of them be empty.
<swami> me a 8500
<swami> 8600
<swami> pardon me
<DaSkreech> !p2p > guiden
<swami> and i get only 200 fps....
<guiden> !p2p | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<guiden> hehe
<swami> on the glxgears
<DaSkreech> swami: In My days we used to have spf and we liked it!!
<msl> swami: what is the output of      glxinfo | grep rendering       from konsole
<swami> is on os on
<guiden> DaSkreech: that's a torrent klient'
<swami> is on
<legion> !drivers
<swami> direct rendering -yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<msl> it says   direct rendering: Yes
<swami> yes
<msl> are you using open source drivers or ati binary drivers
<swami> it does
<swami> but the interesting part is this
<legion> just bought a new comp and I have installed kubuntu on it. Most things seem to be working smoothly, but I can't seem to get my sound up and running
<swami> i have a pdf in background
<guiden> !dc
<ubotu> dc: The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-19ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 56 kB, installed size 200 kB
<guiden> !direct-connect
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about direct-connect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swami> ywhen i change my focus on it the fps risese to 2500
<swami> what the hell
<DaSkreech> guiden: valken
<guiden> !valken
<intelikey> !sound | legion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> legion: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<DaSkreech> !info valken > guiden
<ubotu> Package valken does not exist in any distro I know
<swami> any ideea what could it bw?
<msl> your FPS will go up when you cover the gears, or make the gears window smaller, etc.
<swami> be*
<swami> aha
<msl> are you using Xgl?
<swami> but when ii shows me the true fps
<swami> yes
<guiden> Daskreetch: I dont find it on atp-get either
<swami> but now i'm not in a xgl/beryl session
<msl> If you are using Xgl it is normal to have low FPS from glxgears
<swami> but now i don't have such a session
<swami> i'm on simple kde
<msl> You may not be using beryl at the moment but Xgl should still be loaded.
<swami> hmm wait to see
<msl> Your gears are turning just fine though, right?
<guiden> DaSkreech: are you sure it's called valken?
<DaSkreech> guiden: Nope
<guiden> hehe ok
<BluesKaj> tried beryl ... my card doesn't support 3d accel etc si dumped it ...too many probs trying to get eye candy to work  :)
<guiden> I'll check http://www.freshmeat.net
<BluesKaj> not worth the trouble
<guiden> DaSkreech: Do you mean valknut?
<swami> yes
<swami> they are ok
<DaSkreech> !valknut
<intelikey> blueskaj eye candy not worth the trubble ???  blasphemy !   they'll stone you for that in #*buntu
<ubotu> valknut: graphical client for Direct Connect. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 863 kB, installed size 3040 kB
<DaSkreech> Yes I do :)
<swami> valknut is a direct connect client
<swami> :)
<msl> swami, in that case, I think you are fine and have good 3d acceleration
<DaSkreech> intelikey: and #*ista incidentally
<muneserver> alguien de chile
<guiden> But I want a direct connect client that is "K":ed
<msl> It's just being screwy with the reported FPS from glxgears
<swami> how can i speak to u directly not on the chat?
<intelikey> DaSkreech *ol
<sirmis> back
<sirmis> and drunk ;)
<sirmis> h0h0h0h0h0h0h0
<swami> !msl dsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msl dsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> guiden: It does have K :-P
<swami> \msl dsd
<sirmis> 
<sirmis> .
<swami> msl
<sirmis> what =
<sirmis> '
<swami> why ur chat apears red...
<sirmis> ki
<guiden> Is there an official standard kde application like konqueror for web, k3b for burning tool, Kpdf. I mean is there this "list" of good programs?
<swami> while mine is still black...is this a private chat...
<intelikey> swami it's voodoo
<BluesKaj> intelikey, i followed the instructions to the letter ...took me 2 hrs to findout after all the trouble ...i find out  at the end of the page that my ati card won't support most of beryl options ...you'd be a bit annoyed too
<swami> i'm sorry i don;t use irc chats verry often
<DaSkreech> guiden: For peer tp eer?
<sirmis> crash :S
<msl> swami: no,  try     /msg msl blah blah blah
<DaSkreech> guiden: No  idon't know that there will ever be
<swami> ytanks:)
<Al> Is there a default response for people asking about the windows key?
<sirmis> haha
<intelikey> BluesKaj i stay annoyed    saves time.
<sirmis> widows key :D
<BluesKaj> !windows key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sirmis> typo
<Al> :( ubotu fails me
<Al> So yah how do I bind Super_L
<BluesKaj> not really into eye candy anyway , suprefluous extras don't turn my crank much :)
<Al> I've done it before but forgot how
<guiden> Ok but do I already have a dc client on the default installation of kubuntu?
<intelikey> !hotkeys
<ubotu> hotkeys: A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 384 kB
<BluesKaj> intelikey, what's command for erasing a dvdrw?
<intelikey> BluesKaj idk sorry i have no dvd drive...
<BluesKaj> no need to format , just erase
<BluesKaj> well, cdrw then ..prolly the same :)
<bxnp> intelikey, the right syntax for starting an app with an icon on the desktop so that it runs with a different syntax is  konsole & sudo renice -5 $! &
<Al> think I've worked it out
<bxnp> runs with a differnt nice value i meant intelikey
<bxnp> konsole & sudo renice -5 $! &
<bxnp> if the app is for example konsole
<intelikey> why start a konsole ?
<intelikey> oh
<bxnp> for example
<bxnp> you could replace konsole with any app you want
<intelikey> but again kdesu would eliminate sudo needing input and not finding it.
<intelikey> you could replace sudo with kdesu
<intelikey> should prolly
<bxnp> oke but in your way renice would not know the pid of the app
<bxnp> so the renice would not take place
<bxnp> if i understand correctly
<bxnp> but then again i am using linux only for 4 weeks
<intelikey> bxnp my way would be `pidof appname`  for the pid number  :)
<intelikey> differance in console -vs- gui approach
<bxnp> yes but then you have to search for it
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> echo "  `pidof echo`  is the pid number."
<bxnp> oke yes
<intelikey> test that ^
<intelikey> heh will maybe it exits to quickly for the process table to update.
<z4scorpion> lu all
<swami> d
<intelikey> echo "  `pidof echo`  is the pid number. `sleep 2`"
<guiden> Does anyone understand what the those choices I have when I open Krita?
<Varjat> Hi, gays! I trying to install LIRC module for my TV tuner. But cann't to compile kernel modules because following problem: /bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory
<Varjat> Is anybody know how to fix this?
<intelikey> i can't believe echo doesn't have a pid... i had never tried that before
<brett> Varjat: Gays?
<brett> Varjat: do you mean guys?
<Varjat> Sorry :)
<brett> Varjat: :-)
<guiden> Oh, that was on purpose
<Varjat> Yes, offcorce :)
<dhq> i downloaded kubuntu dvd but my md5 is not correct
<z4scorpion> lkn
<guiden> :)
<z4scorpion> jn
<z4scorpion> ohpohip
<brett> Varjat: just want to let you know why no one responded
<z4scorpion> test
<Danker> Which avatar is better ? This one http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=asadar6.png or this one http://img68.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dankerlogopu5.png
<brett> swami: yes i can see what you wrote but this nick is not registered
<Varjat> brett, sorry :)  As you see, my English is bad, so a can'nt understand what you mean :)
<brett> Varjat: oh really? what language do you speak
<Varjat> Russian, Belarussian
<dhq> !rsync
<ubotu> rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.8-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 472 kB
<brett> Varjat: oh cool. Do you know what 'gay' means?
<Varjat> No-no, i can understand english, but only use more simple words :)
<Varjat> Yes, I know :)
<brett> Varjat: :-)
<Varjat> I'm sorry
<brett> Varjat: i am not upset.... just wanted to let you know before you said it to someone who would be
<guiden> putin :)
<Varjat> I allways confuse this word.. Guys, gays.. :)
<z4scorpion_> french here?
<guiden> How is it in russia, how is it to live there right now? live in sweden btw
<z4scorpion_> how I do for register on this channel?
<dhq> please give me link on rsync server for the kubuntu dvd
<dhq> fdoving: ^^
<Varjat> I live in Belarus.. :) And our president is Lukashenko
<guiden> aha, the orange revolution?
<guiden> no, wrong country
<z4scorpion_> how I do for register on this channel?
<robotgeek> please keep discussion ontopic, for offtopic use #kubuntu-offtopic
<Varjat> No :) Orange revolution in the Ucraine
<guiden> yeah :p
<robotgeek> !register > z4scorpion_
<guiden> sry robot
<robotgeek> guiden: no problem
<z4scorpion> lol robot find automaticly ! it's magic!
<gnomefreak> z4scorpion: any reason you are pinging me with numbers?
<swami> d
<Varjat> So, what about LIRC? :)
<swami> register
<Varjat> Is anybody have installed them?
<swami> register >dsds
<guiden> robotgeek: sry about this one to, i can't talk to you in private, i just wanted to know if you programme robots? :)
<swami> register > dsds
<swami> !register > dsds
<z4scorpion> gnomefreak no it test irc ^^
<robotgeek> swami: what are you doing!
<robotgeek> guiden: no, i am real person :)
<guiden> robotgeek, hehe I mean, do you make real robots? :)
<robotgeek> guiden: uesed to, not anymore
<gnomefreak> no need to do it.
<conor> hmm
<Mongey> I've got an ipv6 problem
<Mongey> how do i getrid of it
<guiden> robotgeek:cool, do you know hydralics and motors, sry for offtopic but I haven't registered?
<brett> i am trying to get a program to work under wine but for some reason the program does not see my cd drives
<brett> any ideas?
<robotgeek> guiden: yes, /j #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Dr_willis> check your wine config files.
<Mongey> any ideas for ipv6 ?
<z4scorpion> register aml
<brett> Dr_willis: i ran winecfg and everything apears to be in order
<z4scorpion> test
<Dr_willis> brett,  could mount the cd manually, and see if that helps. I havent used wine to access a cdrom drive in ages.
<brett> Dr_willis: how would you do that?
<Dr_willis> moun /media/cdrom (or whatever its called)
<Dr_willis> oops mount.
<brett> i see the cd fine in linux
<Dr_willis> that imples your wine config is incorrect then.
<z4scorpion> I don't understand how register my nickname on the channel
<Dr_willis> z4scorpion,  /msg nickserv help
<Dr_willis> Its a 'network wide' registeration thing.
<z4scorpion> i try this
<z4scorpion> i try this
<z4scorpion>  /msg nickserv help
<dhq> i need help in rsync of the kubuntu dvd please help me
<z4scorpion> hmm
<z4scorpion> I have to make that: /msg nickserv help in freenode channel?
<brett> Dr_willis: wait.... i think i found it
<brett> Dr_willis: wrong cd configured
<z4scorpion> the register command is to make in freenode?
<eilker> what does "sudo aptitude clean" ?
<z4scorpion> the register command is to make in freenode?
<h3sp4wn> eilker: rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives
<eilker> !rf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> i don't get this.  /bin/echo doesn't seem to have a process id
<eilker> h3sp4wn: what is -rf for ?
<h3sp4wn> eilker: basically it deletes everything in /var/cache/apt/archives
<intelikey> eilker recursive force
<intelikey> eilker man rm
<h3sp4wn> It probably does something a little less brutal but the end result is the same
<eilker> h3sp4wn: thanx
<intelikey> h3sp4wn you have to have */partial/ in there.
<shitoss> hello
<intelikey> apt balks without it
<eilker> intelikey: thanx, got it
<shitoss> i need any one can deal with c programming language
<conor> ipv6 help ?
<shitoss> or channel
<intelikey> shitoss ##C
<shitoss> look i have a problim
<shitoss> can u explain this
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> i do not C
<intelikey> long time, no C
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: True it does it probably just removes *.deb from /var/cache/apt/archives and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<shitoss> ok can u guide me to some one or some place to solve problims in c
<dhq> Dr_willis:  i need help in rsync of the kubuntu dvd please help me
<intelikey> h3sp4wn that would be apt-get clean
<TheGateKeeper> shitoss, what is your problem?
<intelikey> shitoss ##C
<dr0fnax> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<h3sp4wn> intelikey: aptitude clean is probably the same (I think it is)
<intelikey> yes
<shitoss> ok tell me
<h3sp4wn> 20:43 < eilker> what does "sudo aptitude clean" ? (was the original question)
<eilker> i think, apt-get clean and aptitude clean is different
<intelikey> /join ##C
<shitoss> # #c
<intelikey> shitoss no     /join ##C
<eilker> aptitude deletes partial too
<z4scorpion> i m now connected with my nick !
<h3sp4wn> eilker: It leaves the directory though
<conor> how do i reset my network settings to default ?
<eilker> anyone experienced in mail servers ?
<intelikey> fetchmail/sendmail   but not qualified to help.
<intelikey> back later.
<dan__> whats the lib that i need to instal to make k3b burn cds from mp3 to audio
<eilker> coming back
<dan__> anyone?
<TheGateKeeper> dan__, 1 min
<dan__> cool
<dan__> thanx
<TheGateKeeper> dan__,   libk3b2-mp3
<dan__> right on dude thanx
<TheGateKeeper> yw :-)
<conor> annyone??
<TheGateKeeper> I was going to try & help with the C question but intelikey sent him/her packing lol
<Dr_willis> dan__,  thats mentioned on the Kubuntu FAQ
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> and some other mp3-related questions as well
<joe3k> conor: what do you mean by default network settings?
* Dr_willis finds the idea of a 'default network setting' to be... amuseing also.
<conor> im trying to get rid of ipv6
<conor> but i deleted 2 values
<Morrissey> Ok, with a clean user (wich I just added to kde) I can run beryl-xgl with no problems :) But when I try to use it with my default user (wich Ive used for over a year with all of my settings) I get "Another window manager is allready running." and "No managaeble screens found on display" Can anyone help?
<conor> that had ipv6 in it
<h3sp4wn> I suppose you can start from scratch by removing /etc/network/interfaces
<h3sp4wn> and reading man interfaces
<Dr_willis> h3sp4wn,  im thinking hes got some other issues.
<conor> i cant "see" the ect folder
<joe3k> conor: what values did you delete where?
<conor> its as if i dont have permission
<Dr_willis> conor,  use the shell, or type in the address in the address bar /etc/
<Nuked> granted this has nothing to do with kde, but I figure ill ask here, seeing as I prefer this room
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<conor> Dr_willis: i did
<conor> ty
<Nuked> I compiled and installed fluxbox and installed it to --prefix=/usr
* conor sits for 5 mins waiting for it to load
<Dr_willis> i type in /etc/apt/ or so on all the time.... :)
<h3sp4wn> Nuked: Why ? to prefix /usr ? that is silly
<conor> well
<Dr_willis> better yet. Use the shell. heh
<h3sp4wn> Nuked: the package manager uses that prefix prefix to /usr/local or /opt
<Nuked> OH MAN I knew I should have done that! thank god for checkinstall
<aMohammed> Is it possible to install GDM on Kubuntu without Gnome core ?
<conor> i deleted something that had ip6 in it in network settings
<robotgeek> aMohammed: sure
<aMohammed> how to set it up then ?
<Nuked> h3sp4wn: now when I recompile, should gdm automatically pick it up?
<robotgeek> aMohammed: just install it, sudo apt-get install gdm, or so
<h3sp4wn> Nuked: Why would it ? Is there a particular reason you need to compile fluxbox ?
<aMohammed> it'll replace kdm automatically ?
<h3sp4wn> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.15.1+1.0rc2-1 (edgy), package size 899 kB, installed size 2888 kB
<Nuked> memory issues
<Dr_willis> !info matchbox
<ubotu> matchbox: base environment for resource-limited systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3 (edgy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<conor> ok im in /ect/apt
<joe3k> conor: and what are actually your symptoms? isn't something working ....?
<h3sp4wn> If you are running fluxbox gdm comparitively wastes loads of resources
<h3sp4wn> use xdm
<conor> internet is extrexely slow
<Dr_willis> or boot to the console and use 'startx'
<h3sp4wn> or xinit
<Nuked> h3sp4wn: how would I point gdm in the right direction though... just so that I can know should I decide to do this elsewhere (yes I am crazy)
<joe3k> conor: aaah i remember few years ago there were some problems with kde and ipv6, but that had something to do with crappy dns servers and should have been fixed for a long time
<h3sp4wn> I don't use gdm but kde uses .desktop files
<Nuked> I know that gdm uses .desktop
<h3sp4wn> If I need to add one I do dpkg -S *.desktop
<h3sp4wn> work out where it is and then write a new one
<joe3k> conor: what connection do you have? ppp or cable?
<conor> so do you know what i should do ?
<conor> cable
<joe3k> conor: nope, sorry :) but let's try something
<cox377> does anyone here run dual boot with windows?
<joe3k> conor: do you have any reason to think it has something to do with ipv6?
<Dr_willis> cox377,  a great majority do. :)
<joe3k> Dr_willis: i don't ;-)
<Nuked> h3sp4wn: how does the xinit work?
<h3sp4wn> Nuked: just uses .xinitrc
<conor> joek: last time i had kubuntu this was the problem
<h3sp4wn> Nuked: exec /opt/e17/bin/enlightenment_start
<conor> same with windows
<cox377> Dr_willis: i dont @ the moment, well i want want to on this machine but im thinking about it on another machine, whats the best way of doing it?
<h3sp4wn> (only line you need in it) then it runs when xinit is run
<conor> when ipv6 was enanbled same problem
<conor> well
<Nuked> h3sp4wn:  then do I have to tell the login manager where to boot from
<conor> im pretty sure it was in the dns tab of network settings
<joe3k> conor: hmm can you paste your /etc/networks and /etc/network/interfaces
<joe3k> conor: ok then /etc/resolv.conf
<h3sp4wn> Nuked: I don't use a login manager
<conor> joe3k: nameserver 192.168.1.254
<conor> ^^thats it
<joe3k> conor: well doesn't look like ipv6
<conor> :_(
<conor> more god damn problems
<gtwy> interesting ip to have your dns on...
<conor> conor@conor-desktop:~$ ip a | grep inet6
<conor>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<conor>     inet6 fe80::215:f2ff:fe77:3005/64 scope link
<conor> ^^^any help ?
<jeff_> Hi, all
<conor> gtwy: its default from the router
<cox377> dual boot anyone?
<gtwy> what is the ip of the router
<joe3k> conor: well i've something similar and can't complain
<jeff_> Hey, I get an error message trying to get the NVidia drivers up and running on a new Edgy installation.
<conor> really slow internet ?
<conor> when its fine in xp
<joe3k> cox377: what's your problem with dual boot?
<jeff_> It says to make sure I've installed the driver for my running kernel, and according to the package manager, it looks like I have it installed.
<joe3k> cox377: setup win on the primary partition and then install linux
<cox377> joe3k: well no probs
<cox377> joe3k: just never done it
<jeff_> Anyone know what package I'm missing?
<joe3k> cox377: windows usually has problems when it's not on the very first partition
<joe3k> jeff_: seems like you're compiling
<jeff_> looks like I have nvidia-kernel-common (that was installed automatically)
<joe3k> conor: can you try somethinkg like dig www.google.com or ping www.google.com
<cox377> joe3k: ok, so install windows, install linux on the next partition.. say 10gb then...?
<jeff_> joe3k: not that I know of.  THe command I'm running is sudo nvidia-glxpconfig enable
<joe3k> conor: to find out whether it's the dns or actually the packet transfer
<joe3k> jeff_: ahh ok, then i haven't said anything :-/
<joe3k> jeff_: you have the correct restricted modules and nvidia-glx?
<joe3k> cox377: 10gb for what? how much place do you have?
<cox377> well the linux partition, just taking a random number
<cox377> say 80gig windows 80gig linux then
<cox377> then when u reboot what happens?
<joe3k> cox377: first you install win
<jeff_> joe3k: I think so, but I'm not sure.  I'm coming from Mandriva, where I used NVidia's packages.  I just tried modprobe nvidia, and the module didn't load, giving the following error: Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<joe3k> cox377: after installing linux you will have a bott mgr sitting in mbr
<joe3k> cox377: that will ask you to choose the system to boot upon every start
<cox377> as easy as that?
<swami> hmm  i have a friend that uses the debian and he has  this problem with the xgl/beryl .....the cube apears white....just white///no texture...do u know something about that...
<joe3k> cox377: yep
<swami> any oane know something about that
<swami> ?
<jeff_> joe3k: so perhaps I need to change 'nv' to 'nvidia' in my xorg.conf, then try the original command (iwhich came from the nvidia-glx package description)
<swami> hmm  i have a friend that uses the debian and he has  this problem with the xgl/beryl .....the cube apears white....just white///no texture...do u know something about that...
<joe3k> cox377: the linux installers will usually detect the win and add it automatically to the boot options
<cox377> joe3k: ahhh cool, the main reason i asked was back in the FC3 days it was much more complicated. Ive already got windows installed on a certain box and really want to try another linux on it
<cox377> joe3k: just gotta work out how risky it shall be
<cox377> joe3k: ;)
<swami> offtopic
<derekho55> does anybody have "Incorrect size of shared memory area. Incompatible driver version?
<joe3k> cox377: well i didi it more times and somehow it always worked already with mdk7.2 iirc :)
<derekho55> Does anybody have problems with synclient with Edgy ?
<joe3k> jeff_: i think that's actually what the nvidia-glx-config enable should do
<joe3k> cox377: actually nothing terrible should happen, event if it does not get recognized you can still add the mbr entries later
<jeff_> joe3k: yeah, i just made the change with nano, and it looks like it checks the md5 sum of the xorg config, but when I went to edit it, it was set at nv.  I think I can puzzle through the rest of this.  I'm getting strings I can pull at.  Thanks for listening.
<joe3k> jeff_: try dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules*
<cox377> joe3k: i'm just watching a little video on google, something about creating a swap drive before installing ubuntu
<joe3k> jeff_: then uname -a and compare ....
<joe3k> jeff_: btw i had such problem on the dapper when i didn't have all repos correctly set up
<joe3k> jeff_: linux upgraded because of security update and the restricted modules not (false repos setup)
<joe3k> jeff_: then the old nvidia mod didn't want to load because of new kernel
<jeff_> joe3k: actually, I think I'm good.  I'll write your advice down, but I just got what looked like satisfactory results from the original command.  Now I need to restart X.  Thanks for your help, though
<joe3k> cox377: hmmm i think the installer should do it automatically
<cox377> joe3k: ok cool, it did look like maybe it was an older video
<joe3k> cox377: you know something about linux and partitioning?
<cox377> joe3k: ummm i've been using kubuntu for about 5 months now as my main machine, but apart from using it i havent really got into that much detail
<joe3k> cox377: well usually you get two options in the installer - automatic and manual setup
<joe3k> cox377: automatic should do everything well but i usually setup it manually so i can't tell how well it does its job :)
<joe3k> cox377: anyway you usually need at least two partitions for linux, swap and root (/)
<cox377> joe3k: is there a command to configure audio, just booted the dreamlinux cd and no audio under my soundblaster
<cox377> joe3k: it's debian based
<Dr_willis> alsa<tab> perhaps
<joe3k> cox377: not sure, but you can try to load the driver per hand ....
<joe3k> cox377: what sb do you have?
<cox377> Ummm
<cox377> joe3k: good question, soundblaster 5.1 basic one
<joe3k> cox377: ehm :) try lspci
<Varjat_by> HI! Is anybody know how to fix problem during LIRC driver compilation process. Error is "/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory"?
<fran> hi
<cox377> joe3k: good thinking, it's strange, every other live distro i've ever tried worked straight out of the box, cheers anyway
<joe3k> cox377: if you have sb live or similar emu10k based i could help you i have one myself ;-)
<cox377> joe3k: doh, my mistake, i played around with the sound levels and it just started working.. very stange
<cox377> Cheers anyway ;)
<joe3k> cox377: np ;-)
<dr0fnax> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cox377> joe3k: maybe i spoke to soon, worked with google video but no when playing a media file, and it is the same as yours. however i'm wondering if it's a codec prob.. 2 ticks
<cox377> joe3k: error:"could not open/initilize audio device
<cox377> joe3k: did yours work out of the box?
<guiden> What is it that decide which programs should be in the K menu? How do find out how the k menu works?
<BluesKaj> oops. my desktop is suddenly huge ...Monitor Display & System Settings could not be loaded , an orphaned control module ...what gives ?
<joe3k> joe3k: can't remember i installed mine maybe 4 yrs ago and didn't have to tamper with it since
<snowice> Question from a new user that converted from debian. I'm very happy with kubuntu, but how is it possible that a package in a stable release has missing dependencies? I'm talking about kdar. It can easily be solved by installing it manually, but isn't there anyone that can correct the repositories?
<Dr_willis> guiden,  theres a lot of SOMTHING.desktop files that tye system scans for and puts them in the menus. I belive
<joe3k> cox377: do you have snd_emu10k1 loaded? (lsmod)
<cox377> joe3k: ummm sorry mate, whats that?
<joe3k> snowice: post a bug report please
<guiden> Dr_willis: Ok, but I feel like I have no control over what programs is installed, what they are and stuff
<joe3k> joe3k: !kdar
<eilker> i have this in xorg.log                     The directory "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic" does not exist.
<joe3k> wth
<joe3k> !kdar
<snowice> joe3k, ok, I will check the bug reports and file one if it's not done already
<ubotu> kdar: archive data to disc. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1268 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<clau85> hi! are there any other bigger differences between dapper and edgy other than the ones on the site?
<cox377> joe3k: looking on the net it's asking to add these two lines into the kernal
<cox377> joe3k: "
<cox377> device sound
<cox377> 	   device snd_emu10k1
<joe3k> cox377: type lsmod in the console and check
<joe3k> snowice: edgy or dapper?
<cox377> joe3k: says used by zero
<joe3k> cox377: well but it's there ... and do you see a bunch of other snd_.. modules as well?
<cox377> yup
<cox377> joe3k:
<Morrissey> Ok, I have two questions concerning beryl. 1. Can I make windows only show on the desktop they are opened it on the taskbar? So if "xchat" is on one desktop, it doesnt appear on other. 2. how can I disable transperancy (Since its slowing my computer). In advance, thanks
<cox377> joe3k: whats weird, any audio that comes from firefox works, but everytime i try playing a media file locally it says please configure your soundcard
<snowice> joe3k, it's in edgy and there is already a confirmed bug report https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdar/+bug/62699
<guiden> does ubuntu have the biggest community or is it debian or redhat?
<Dr_willis> Morrissey,  thats a kde Taskbar setting - so yes. :)  if by 'show' you mean show up in the taskbar.
<Morrissey> Dr_willis, exacly :) Where can I set that?
<joe3k> snowice: seems hobbsee updated the packages the last time, maybe you can ask her to fix it
<Dr_willis> right click on the taskbar habndel and look in its settings.. where else. :)
<cox377> guiden: definatly has the best support
<Dr_willis> the little ::::::::: bar at the left of the taskbar
<Dr_willis> "show windows from all desktops"
<Morrissey> Dr_willis, it actually looks like xgl has disabled that
<Dr_willis> Morrissey,  no idea. I dont use xgl. dont plan on ever using it.
<snowice> joe3k, how do I contact this person?
<joe3k> cox377: what program do you use for the audio?
<swami> xmms
<joe3k> snowice: she's usually around here and on #kubuntu-devel but she's afaik from australia so you gotta figure some reasonable time :)
<Dr_willis> its like 4 AM down there isent it?
<guiden> cos377: ok, yeah I liked the community documentation, easy and straight forward
<snowice> joe3k, thanks, if I see her, I'll ask her :-)
<joe3k> snowice: you can find a contact in the bugreport as well, just look at the lower left part "Current release" and click on the Creator: xxx name
<joe3k> joe3k: i was told it's usual to ask the creator first :) if it won't work just ask at #kubuntu-devel
<joe3k> Dr_willis: hmmm i'd say 7am
<cox377> joe3k: well i tried mplayer & xmms
<snowice> joe3k, thanks,
<guiden> anyone that has played armagetron?
<joe3k> joe3k: np
* joe3k tried it a few times
<guiden> is it good?
<guiden> Like the movie I guess :P
<joe3k> cox377: if you fire mplayer from command line you should see a lot of output maybe that could help
<joe3k> cox377: do you have a 2nd sound card or tv tuner or ... ?
<joe3k> guiden: it's this gl stuff isn't it
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> what's the dif btwn unbuntu and kubuntu ?
<robotgeek> ubuntu: ubuntu uses gnome, and kubuntu uses kde
<cox377> joe3k: nope, only onboard sound but thats disabled in bios,
<cox377> joe3k: its worked under all over live cd's
<ubuntu> which one is better for server apps ?
<joe3k> guiden: can try it it was not that bad ... i'm not playing it now, but ymmv
<joe3k> guiden: now i'll stick rather to bzflag ;-)
<joe3k> cox377: well debugging sound probs if it's not automatically correctly set up can be a lot of fun
<joe3k> cox377: you'll probably have to stick to cmd line to find something out .... i'd try eg "mplayer filename"
<cox377> joe3k: alright mate, cheers for that
<guiden> No! My computer gets stuck when the right after I the match begins in armagetron,
<guiden> Something was out of range, I think my graphic card is wierd
<Horst> yeah waZz up boys 'n girls?
<Morrissey> anyone using KDE and Ubuntu?
<Morrissey> I mean
<Morrissey> hehe, using KDE and XGL/BERYL?
<joe3k> Morrissey: still probs with your user
<joe3k> ?
<Morrissey> joe3k, nah, got beryl to work (!) :) Its sweet ... but I want to make so that windows on a different dekstop doesnt show on my current desktops taskbar .. if you know what I mean :)
<Morrissey> so if amarok is on desk2, it doesnt show on desk1's taskbar
<joe3k> Morrissey: eeehm not sure if it's possible
<joe3k> Morrissey: heard that beryl implements the virtual desktops the other way eg kde/gnome/other win mgrs do
<Morrissey> yeah, heard that too
<Morrissey> to bad it doesnt support that ... thats the whole idea of several desktops, isnt it :)
<joe3k> Morrissey: i don't use taskbar so i wouldn't mind either :)
<joe3k> Morrissey: but you're actually right :)
<guiden_> ah, now I can't even start it
<guiden_> damn opengl
<joe3k> guest_: watch out otherwise you won't be able to boot in a few minutes ;-)
<joe3k> Morrissey: btw do you have an nvidia? if yes what drivers do you have? the official 96xx or prerelease 97xx?
<Morrissey> joe3k, have ati
<Morrissey> actually :)
<Morrissey> I get about 230frames/seconds with beryl too ..
<joe3k> oh
<joe3k> quite a lot :)
<Morrissey> with a 64mb DDR card
<Morrissey> I know
<Morrissey> impressed
<cox377> joe3k: just one last question, does it matter if u install linux as a dual boot if it's on another harddrive?
<joe3k> when i tried it way back with xgl i just couldn't get used to the wobbly stuff
<cox377> joe3k: i've got a partition on another hdd that would be perfect
<joe3k> cox377: that should do but you have to decide how you want to boot it
<cox377> joe3k: what do u mean?
<joe3k> cox377: well the boot seq is usually bios->mbr code->os
<cox377> joe3k: ahhh ok i think i get u, is it risky business?
<joe3k> cox377: you need to install the grub/lilo somewhere
<eilker> !netcat
<ubotu> netcat: TCP/IP swiss army knife. In component main, is important. Version 1.10-32 (edgy), package size 64 kB, installed size 228 kB
<joe3k> cox377: if you install on the 2nd hdd you'll have to choose via bios to boot from the 2nd hdd
<cox377> joe3k: saying that i do have vista installed on another hdd and it worked fine, or would it be differnet with linux
<joe3k> cox377: if you install on the first hdd it'll just stay there even if you uninstall linux
<joe3k> cox377: hmmm and how did you boot it?
<cox377> joe3k: it just came up as an option during boot XP or vista
<joe3k> cox377: and if you remove the vista hdd you still have the vista option during boot?
<wildchild> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<eilker> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cox377> joe3k: ummm not sure about that, never disconnected it, theres quite a few hdd's in the box
<Ick> how do i get libdvdcss
<Ick> ?
<zorglu_> !codec | lck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !codecs | lck
<ubotu> lck: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joe3k> Ick: http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.9/deb/
<zorglu_> joe3k: it is no more in multiverse/universe ?
<joe3k> cox377: hmmmm in that case you should be carefull probably not to mess up your current boot screen
<joe3k> zorglu_: not sure if it's the right one
<zorglu_> !info libdvdcss
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in any distro I know
<joe3k> liar
<joe3k> :)
<cox377> joe3k: think i'm gonna add another partion to the primary drive : P
<joe3k> cox377: wait a minute
<cox377> joe3k: ok
<zorglu_> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<joe3k> zorglu_: there is one for sure
<zorglu_> yep :)
<joe3k> zorglu_: but i think i did recently fresh dapper install and it didn't work
<joe3k> zorglu_: i had to download
<joe3k> zorglu_: though i may have messed up something
<zorglu_> yep this is normal, css is not shipped by default for legal reason
<joe3k> zorglu_: exactly :)
<cox377> joe3k: what do u rekon mate?
<joe3k> cox377: i'm not 100% sure how the win handles this boot screen
<joe3k> cox377: whether it's on mbr or on the win partition
<joe3k> cox377: if it's on mbr and you install linux there your boot screen will be lost
<cox377> because of the different HDD?
<cox377> between vista?
<joe3k> cox377: well :)
<joe3k> cox377: i'll try to explain
<cox377> joe3k: it doesnt matter if i loose the xp/vista boot screen
<joe3k> cox377: ok then
<joe3k> cox377: anyway it goes like this
<joe3k> cox377: your bios boots from hdd1/hdd2/hddwhatever
<joe3k> cox377: this means that it loads the code from the mbr and starts it
<cox377> joe3k: ok
<joe3k> cox377: the code in the mbr usually contains the "os chooser"
<joe3k> cox377: and this one loads then the os itself
<joe3k> cox377: so now you have probably the win "chooser" sitting in mbr of the hdd1
<joe3k> cox377: if you install linux it depends on the installer
<joe3k> cox377: a dirty installer will just overwrite the hdd1 mbr wout asking and put in the options every os he finds
<joe3k> cox377: smart installer will let you choose between mbr on hdd1 and hdd2
<cox377> joe3k: what about if i re-partition the primary drive, or does the problem lie with vista/xp option?
<cox377> joe3k: ummm dirty instaler? smart installer?
<joe3k> cox377: it's the coexistence of win/linux
<joe3k> cox377: i don't know how this the *ubuntu installer handles
<cox377> joe3k: well it's actually "dreamlinux" does that make a difference?
<joe3k> cox377: if you install the linux boot loader onto mbr@hdd2 you will surely not corrupt your win boot loaders but you'll have to choose in bios to boot from hdd2
<cox377> joe3k: ok, what about if i just re-partition the hdd1 drive?
<joe3k> cox377: sorry i never installed that one
<cox377> joe3k: it's debian based, or does that not matter
<cox377> joe3k: think i'm just gonna re-partition hdd1
<joe3k> cox377: if it's no a problem for you then install onto hdd2 and install the boot loader on hdd1
<joe3k> cox377: you don't need to repartition hdd1
<joe3k> cox377:  if you're happy with your win boot screens gone, than it doesn't matter whether your linux will be sitting on hdd1 or hdd2
* joe3k sounding kinda confusing probably
<cox377> joe3k: ok cool, how do i install the boot loader on hdd1?
* Dr_willis wakes up
<joe3k> cox377: the installer will usually ask
<cox377> ok sweet
<Dr_willis> a lot of live cd installers and other not so smart installers dont. :(
<joe3k> that would be the dirty one i tried to mention
<joe3k> Dr_willis: you know what the debian one does?
<cox377> joe3k: ok so just install to HDD2 and tell it to put the boot loader on hdd1, and the swap thing should do itself
<Dr_willis> I think the debian text installer and the ubuntu alternative (text) isntaller asks
<joe3k> cox377: again the installer should be smart enough to set up swap for you
<Dr_willis> Im not so suire the ubuntu live cd asks
<joe3k> i think cox377 wants dreamlinux
<cox377> joe3k: well i've got both this kubuntu machine and the other one infront of me, if thinks go wrong i can ask
<cox377> :P
<joe3k> cox377: should it ever asks silly questios about size, etc a rule of thumb is 2 x your ram
<joe3k> cox377: for the swap
<joe3k> ok so good luck
<Dr_willis> heh - thats OLD skool thinking.
<joe3k> yep :)
<cox377> joe3k: lol ok cool
<Dr_willis> I tend to put 512mb swap  on my 2gb ram systems.. just in case
<joe3k> Dr_willis: me the same i have 1,25gb ram and maybe 512swap
<Dr_willis> i also tend to keep a 512mb swap partition on all my machines.. just in case i use a live cd on them. it can find it.
<Dr_willis> even my windows box's have a 512mb swap partition 'just in case'
<joe3k> Dr_willis: but if you'd have 256 or 512 mb ram you would make it probably bigger ;-)
<Dr_willis> 640K of ram is enough for everyone!
<guiden_> Is there a way that I can change a download server during an installation
<guiden_> the
<guiden_> It's going to slow
<joe3k> yeah and my sinclair had 48k
<h> Hello, I understand this is the place we can ask Ubuntu support questions, is that correct?
<joe3k> h: actually yes, but more of a kubuntu
<Dr_willis> joe3k,  you had a uber-sinclare then!
<joe3k> Dr_willis: the rubber one
<joe3k> h: what is your poblem?
<Dr_willis> I got a Sinclare 1000 hanging on the wall.
<BluesKaj> after attempting to get beryl to work I uninstalled it ... i tried to reinstall the fglrx driver but was only partially successful , now have a HUGE Desktop res looks like it 640x480 and orphaned control modules in the System settings /Monitor and Display ...any ideas how to fix this ?
<h> ok, I was wondering if anyone knows how to add support for reading and writing to an external hard drive that is formatted with the Mac OS Extended filesystem?
<Dr_willis> thats actually a LOW desktop res BluesKaj  :)
<joe3k> Dr_willis: don't know that one
<BluesKaj> yes Dr_willis, low res large size
<Dr_willis> joe3k,  littel bity thing about the size of a small paperback book. plastic/membrane keys.  4K of ram I think. :)
<BluesKaj> well, what about getting rid of orphaned modules so i canaccess the Monitor and display settings ?
<joe3k> h: i'm not sure, did you simply try 'mount'?
<h> (I hear the trick is to build a Kernel and while doing that, be sure to enable hfs support.  that's from the Gentoo people.  So, I thought there might be a way to use the Ubuntu package manager and just get it.)
<Dr_willis> lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/fs/hfs/hfs.ko
<Dr_willis> Looks like HFS modules are there in the default edgy install.
<BluesKaj> ryanakca, beryl din't work for my system ...now I've got orphaned control module and Monitor and Display can't be loaded in sys/settings ...what to do ?
<h> Dr_Willis, what do I need to do to enable that feature in Ubuntu?  (hfs support, I mean)?
<ryanakca> Monitor and Display is a know bug...
<joe3k> h: should work automatically
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: no?
<Dr_willis> h its a filesystem module.. its allready enabled.. mount the drive
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: what's your card?
<joe3k> h: if the modules are there as Dr_willis says
<h> in ither words, I don't know what the edgy install is.
<joe3k> h: do you know the mount command?
<BluesKaj> AtI xpress 200 onboard
<h> I nount the drive, and start transferring files, and encounter numberous errors.
<Horst22> yeah... i was in casino right now
<joe3k> h: like?
<h> I can never seem to get a file to transfer completely without problems...
<Dr_willis> joe3k,  its like pulling teeth some day aint it...
<Dr_willis> :)
<h> I'll try to replicate it, hand on...
<h> hang on i mean
* Dr_willis hands on and w8's
<Dr_willis> :)
<joe3k> Dr_willis: :) was already worse :)
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: and you installed XGL?
<joe3k> h: there are mount options for hfs
<BluesKaj> yeah
<eilker> !shrink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shrink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h> joe3k, what do you mean?
<joe3k> h: you can alter the way the partition is mounted
<joe3k> h: but first paste 1-2 errors please
<h> joe3k, ok, I'm working on it... it's being good while you and the Doctor are watching
<h> Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/Sq...es/3Nov06".
<joe3k> o-oh
<h> Error "I/O error" while copying "/media/Squ...0_25Oct06".
<joe3k> doesn't look like something what can be fixed by mount params
<h> Basically, it dies.
<joe3k> h: can you please check the output of the 'mount' command and look at the line with your mac os partition
<h> joe3k:  I better fill you in here.  The firewire drive is plugged into this PC running Ubuntu.  I was copying files from it to a folder on the desktop that I created.  So I think you mean I need to pull up a terminal (I'm new to linux, but trying to learn quickly)
<h> the firewire external is Mas OS Extended   ...filesystem
<joe3k> h: yes i mean run 'mount' in terminal
<hackeron> hey there - how do I stop gwenview from playing videos or at least stop resetting my volume from 3% to f****** 80%??
<h> k, have one up, and what should I look for re: the firewire?
<h> oops
<h> " /dev/sda3 on /media/Squeaky type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000) "
<h> I named the FW drive Squeaky.  That
<joe3k> h: looks actually great
<h> is only for reference
<joe3k> h: do you have dapper or edgy?
<tanlaan> hello
<h> it should work then
<tanlaan> has anyone heard of "mac on linux"?
<h> I will see...
<robotgeek> tanlaan: i have, i use it
<joe3k> h: actually the i/o errors look like some hw problems or problems with the drivers
<tanlaan> robotgeek: do you need to have a dual booting computer first off?
#kubuntu 2006-11-25
<robotgeek> tanlaan: yes
<tanlaan> robotgeek: ok, then ill get started on installing os 9 and kubuntu dual boot
<robotgeek> tanlaan: okay. i have not used it with os 9
<tanlaan> robotgeek: oo, are the instructions on the website fine for kubuntu?
<h> if it is the hw, I wonder how to find out?
<tanlaan> robotgeek: because i do know that it is an rpm, and that i need to use something like alien on it right?
<robotgeek> tanlaan: its in the ubuntu repos
<joe3k> h: first of all you can check your dmesg output
<tanlaan> robotgeek: oo ok that makes it a LOT easier, lol
<tanlaan> robotgeek:  ok then im off :D
<tanlaan> robotgeek:  thanks for you help
<joe3k> h: 'dmesg | tail -n 20' or use > 20
<h> I have output to show you, shall I join another # so that I don't litter this page?
<cox377> joe3k: its asking me for which flags, i've selected boot partition
<joe3k> h: well do you see there something looking like errors?
<h> for sure!
<joe3k> cox377: ....flags? don't get it :)
<joe3k> h: ok so paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<h> this irc says I have to register, but I don't know how.
<joe3k> h: please paste to the url
<Hawkwind> !register | h
<ubotu> h: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<joe3k> h: and then paste the resulting url here
<hackeron> anyone? - how do I stop gwenview from playing videos or at least stop resetting my volume from 3% to f****** 80%??
<h> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33763/
<h> that's slick :)
<h> i didn't know you could do that
<Chousuke> eep
<Chousuke> that looks evil
<joe3k> h: i'm sorry too bad
<joe3k> Chousuke: :)
<Chousuke> failing hardware?
<cox377> joe3k: anyway, i made a swap of 1gb, select ext3 as primary file system and it's now installing, it didnt say anything about mbr
<h> well, who knows?  The thing works fone in my Mac.
<h> i meant it works fine
<h> keep in mind, this is just a puny external firewire drive
<joe3k> cox377: it will maybe later ... actually the boot loaders are installed usually at the end
<joe3k> h: could be that the drivers for the firewire are not ok
<h> the ones Ubuntu is using here?
<h> ...on my box/
<h> ?\
<DekKeD> I am trying Beryl and all my Windows have no borders and no titlebar. Any fix?
<joe3k> h: what fw controller do you have? some onboard one?
<h> um, how do I tell?
<h> lspci?
<joe3k> h: try lspci
<h> :)
<h> joe3k:    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33765/
<londo4> help, I need hyperterminal, who knows what is the hyperterminal in kubuntu?
<robotgeek> londo4: which program did you decide on?
<joe3k> h: btw do you have dapper or edgy?
<cox377> joe3k: ok cool just checking, i may have deleted the partition on my primary drive anyway haha. i didnt read the partition manager properly ,, it did come up with an error saying cannot delete but i suppose i wont know till i reboot
<h> it looks like I do not;  however, I tried searching synaptic, and found no results.
<londo4> robotgeek: I need to use or config myn router, en I don`t what kubuntu use to connect a router from console port
<robotgeek> londo4: did i not point you to a couple of links yesterday.
<joe3k> cox377: well that's the reason i always do that stuff manually ..... not to get surprised
<robotgeek> i dont know as i havent done it myself before
<londo4> ok
<joe3k> h: it's the ubuntu version, it's not a package
<joe3k> h: can you please do 'uname -a'
<h> oh, one moment...
<cox377> joe3k: i may learn the hardway
<cox377> ;)
<londo4> robotgeek: do you know what minicom is?
<robotgeek> londo4: nope
<joe3k> cox377: anyway these are the "dirty" installers i meant :)
<h> ..h-desktop 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Fri Oct 13 18:41:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<joe3k> h: ok, this is edgy ....
<joe3k> h: seems to be this one, http://www.linux1394.org/view_device.php?id=978 and should "work great"
<h> you're saying that's my hardware, correct?
<joe3k> h: well i'm afraid i can't help more .... you could try to google for the error messages or look for kernel/ubuntu bugs
<joe3k> h: yes
<joe3k> h: look at the lspci entry on that page
<vega-> what's the kubuntu "de facto" iptables/netfilter frontend? if there is such a default..
<h> joe3k:  I do thank you for your help though.
<BluesKaj> It sure would be nice to get access to my Monitor and display controls so i can fix this desktop and make it more useable again
<david__> hey can someone help me with installing java runtime environment?
<joe3k> h: ok ... hope you find someone else who has more exp with fw :) gotta go to bed anyway now ;)
<joe3k> gn
<vega-> david__: theres excellent docs on that in ubuntu/kubuntu wiki
<h> Thanks again, bye///
<david__> thanks
<vega-> and besides nowadays i think it's just "apt-get install sun-java5-jre"
<david__> im also having trouble running Beryl. dont suppose anyone can help with that aswell :)
<Dr_willis> Heh - every so often a cute game shows up..   http://grubbygames.com/games.php   'fizzball' seems to be such a game. :) too bad its comercial.. $20 :( but the demo is very very long.. heh
<BluesKaj> gotta get my desktop back ... no access to monitor/display controls !
<intelikey> Jucato !
<BluesKaj> WB Jucato
<Jucato> O.O
<Jucato> moin! :)
<BluesKaj> my desktop is HUGE ...need accwss to Monitor res controls but I have orphaned modules somwhere preventing it !
<Jucato> try reinstalling kde-guidance, if it helps.. :(
<BluesKaj> Jucato, already the newest version
<Jucato> by reinstall, I meant "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-guidance"
<fabio> #sesso
<fabio> sesso per tutti
<fabio> siiiiiiiiiiiii
<intelikey> kde-guidance is written in python
<noiesmo> I am running nvidia driver 9269 on kubuntu edgy I have resolution set to 1152x864 however when I start Opengl game the resolution switches to 1024x768 is there a way to stop this and retain 1152x864 res
<fabio> lo sesso
<intelikey> ?
<fabio> nel sesso
<ubuntu> how do you uncomment the two universe repositories?
<fabio> no?
<intelikey> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Xal2> what is a good onscreen keyboard?
<Jucato> !universe | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<intelikey> After unpacking 357MB disk space will be freed.
<intelikey> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<intelikey>  ?]  Yes, do as I say!
<intelikey> hmmmm ooops.
<intelikey> from ^ sudo apt-get remove --purge python*
<BluesKaj> Jucato, success ! ...thx !
<Jucato> nice :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<intelikey> looks like if it starts with a 'k' then removing python will remove it....
<BluesKaj> I like the 'history" command in the terminal cuz one can go back to a reference command if one forgets :0
<BluesKaj> :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj uparrow...
<londo4> how can I get into the root directorie?
<intelikey> !hiden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hiden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<|lostbyte|> BluesKaj, ctrl + r and type a little of the command.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, upnarrow ?
<intelikey> londo4 ^   konsole  cd /path...
<intelikey> BluesKaj yes.  in the bash shell [up-arrow]  key
<BluesKaj> oh ok ... DOH!
<BluesKaj> well, "history" lists everything ... byut i like the uparrow as well.. cool!
<intelikey> BluesKaj one can uparrow and then edit lines as well as using macros   man bash for all the fun stuff
<ubuntu> what is mac on linux set under on the ubuntu repositories
<ubuntu> *?
<Dr_willis> !find mac
<ubotu> Found: emacs, emacs-el, emacs-goodies-el, emacs-nox, emacs21 (and 89 others)
<Dr_willis> Hmm... !apple
<ubuntu> i tried mol, and searching "mac"
<Dr_willis> thats a ppc thing?
<ubuntu> yea
<ubuntu> its so you can run mac OS in linux
<robotgeek> ubuntu: mol, i think
<tanlaan> robotgeek: only atomix comes up
<robotgeek> tanlaan: momento
<BluesKaj> !Bill Gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Bill Gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> :)
<robotgeek> tanlaan: taken a look at the wikipage?
<BluesKaj> !OSX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about OSX - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tanlaan> robotgeek: nope
<robotgeek> tanlaan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacOnLinuxHowto
<intelikey> that origenal 357m now another  58.1MB of libs via deborphan... i'll have some more free space now....
<intelikey> now if i remove perl .......
<intelikey> After unpacking 536MB disk space will be freed.
<ineedehelp> ok, I am completely lost....how in the heck do I install the kde enviroment in ubuntu?
<ineedehelp> hello
<Dr_willis> the kubuntu faq tells ya. :P
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ineedehelp> well
<intelikey> ineedehelp sudo apt-get install kde
<Dr_willis> and watch it go.,
<fildo> is there any issues with qt ? in kde
<Dr_willis> fildo,  Hmm... id hope not. :)
<fildo> let me rephrase that, known issues?
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> not any that i am aware of.
<ineedehelp> ok, that was what I needed....the faq (from what I could see) just told me WHAT I needed to install, and not how
<Dr_willis> ineedehelp,  simple way from a shell ------->  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> or fire up synaptic and search for 'kubuntu-desktop'
<Jucato> ineedehelp: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<Zarephath> Hey Dr_willis : How goes it?
<Dr_willis> how Zarephath
<Dr_willis> testing out some demos of some games..
<Dr_willis> FizzBall - is an amusing game . Not free however.
<Dr_willis> but almost worth the $20 - considering i spent the last hr+ playing the demo..
<ineedehelp> ok, thanks guys...I guess I'll see how this goes
<ineedehelp> also, any good book reccomendations?
<intelikey> ineedehelp rute-book
<mildner> any german here
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ryanakca> the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is ubuntu-desktop vs kubuntu-desktop, right?
<Jucato> basically, GNOME vs KDE
<Dr_willis> Yep.
<ryanakca> thought so
<Dr_willis> I install them both. :)
* ryanakca forwards the answer to #ubuntu-xgl :D
* ryanakca has xfce, fvwm, afterstep, fluxbox, fvwm95, blackbox, ratpoison, kde, gnome, icewm, aewm, etc
<ryanakca> I have a pile of window managers installed :)
<Jucato> you don't have e17?
<ryanakca> probably do...
<Jucato> aewm? hm... never heard of that one
<ryanakca> aewm - a minimalist window manager for X11
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, so you choose which desktop at the login page ?
<Jucato> aren't they all minimalist already? (aside from xfce, gnome and kde) :P
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  exactly
<Dr_willis> thers lots of diffrent window managers to play with. :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: afterstep isn't THAT minimalist
<Dr_willis> from the uberlight to the uber-heavy
<Jucato> ah
<Dr_willis> Afterstep is sort of old-skool. :)
* Jucato hugs kwin
<Dr_willis> I like Windowmaker for a alternative
<ryanakca> I have Enlightenment as well
<Dr_willis> puppylinux uses jwm which is very very light
<Dr_willis> then ya got others with different design goals.
<Dr_willis> MatchBox (not related to fluxbox/blackbox) then the other XYZbox's
<Dr_willis> wmx, wmii, icewm (a nice one also)
<Dr_willis> sawfish (or is it sawmill now?)
* ryanakca thinks up fubuntu, afterbuntu, fubuntu95, blabuntu, ratbuntu, brrr-buntu, aebuntu, enlighbuntu
<Jucato> heheh
<ryanakca> icewm is nice
<Jucato> there's already fluxbuntu I think, or whatever it's called
<ryanakca> yeah
<Dr_willis> yes - thats a work in progress i hear.
<ryanakca> fubuntu: fvwm + ubuntu
<Jucato> the ebuntu never took off it seems
<ryanakca> fubuntu95 = fvwm 95 + ubuntu
<ryanakca> what happened to zUbuntu?
<ineedehelp> well, I'm a n00b at linux (I am usually a computer nerd, but we didn't have enough money for me to have my own computer, and my family won't let me install on our shared computer, so this is my first time with linux)
<Dr_willis> How about a "SelectWhatWHenYouInstallUbuntu"
<ryanakca> a SWWYIUbuntu?
<Dr_willis> ineedehelp,  live cd + a usb memory stick = easy way to have linux. :)
<ryanakca> like most distros now adays?
<Jucato> hm... how about PSUbuntu3
<ryanakca> even though you'd undup with like 4 cds...
<Dr_willis> Dont even get me started on SONY...
<Dr_willis> :)
<ryanakca> lol
<Jucato> WUbuntii?
<family> I'm getting a crash every time I attempt to launch Konsole, anyone else ?
<Dr_willis> WTFubuntu :_
<ryanakca> Goobuntu
<Jucato> hm... looks like a nice naming alternative... put prefixes and suffixes around *ubunt* or *bunt*
<ineedehelp> well, I finally got the CD in the mail (live in the country, so our sattelite only has a 512k connection), and I think I'm going to go buy a book on linux tonight
<family> what command shows the packages, and the version of them ?
<Jucato> ineedehelp: before you go buy a book, you might want to check out the Kubuntu Desktop Guide that comes with the installation
<family> and is there a way to easily _downgrade_ to my prior installed package of konsole/kde ?
<Dr_willis> ineedehelp,  theres lots of online docs.. and some better live cds out then the Ubuntu ones.
<Dr_willis> depends on what you want to do  for the most part however.
<Jucato> the Desktop Guide can be read offline for your viewing convenience
<Jucato> ah yes, better Live CD's...
<Dr_willis> New version of PuppyLinux just came out. :)
<Dr_willis> testing out MCNLive also.
<ineedehelp> hmmmm, ok, thanks. I just like to tweak everything and get a feel for whats going on. I guess I'll just have to snoop around a bit
<ineedehelp> thanks
<family> Dr_willis: think I might be in need of a downgrade, got a second to help me identify versions of my Konsole/kde, and get me started on trying a lower version
<family> Dr_willis: right now Konsole crashes every time I try to start it
<Dr_willis> family,  ive never heard of anyone needing to do a downgrade like that...
<ryanakca> family: apt-cache show package
<Dr_willis> family,  as a test.. go to the console, and create a new user, then login with that user and see if the same problem happens
<family> Dr_willis: Trevios Ubuntu Edgy Sources list
<family> # http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/blog/?page_id=13
<Dr_willis> also you may want to 'sudo apt-get install xterm' so you can try launching xterm, instead of konsole.
<ryanakca> what was mtp (port 57)?
<family> Dr_willis: good idea, if not I can just nuke my prefs or /tmp -- riiight ;)
<Dr_willis> kde settings are in .kde
<Dr_willis> IF the new user works.. it may be a .kde/* settings issue
<family> Dr_willis: crash reports a lib error, want me to drop it on pastebin ?
<family> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> family,  proberly wont do me much good to see it.
<Dr_willis> family,  it crashes with the new user still?
<family> I find it strange, if it is a lib error that its the only thing I've seen act up
<family> Dr_willis: I'll go create the user... one sec I just tried nuking .kde/share/conf/konsolerc
<Dr_willis> egads - if you have been using that site for your apt repos list.... thats scary. :)
<Dr_willis> I tend to add a site i need... then install the stuff.. then remove it from my sources.list (or comment it out)
<ryanakca> why don't we use #flood?
<Dr_willis> its too damp and musty
<Dr_willis> :)
<Jucato> too flooded?
<Jucato> :)
<family> Dr_willis: you talking to me on the sources.list egads ?
* ryanakca wonders if his message got out, or if iptables trashed it
<ineedehelp> ok, so which is better? KDE or Gnome? because I am still having trouble getting KDE t even install
<jeff_> hi, all
<ryanakca> why don't we use #flood?
<family> Dr_willis: going to do the new user now... wish me luck
<Dr_willis> yea - thats a bit extreme family
<ryanakca> ineedehelp: KDE :) in terminal/console run: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<family> Dr_willis: yeah, been messing with that the last couples days, and starting to think it was a mistake
<ryanakca> I mean, it depends on your personal preference
<jeff_> stupid question -- I've got a new Edgy install here, and the Disks & Filesystems manager is telling me I can't use NFS file systems with the currently installed kernel.
<Dr_willis> family,  heh - i got that site bookmarked... but im not THAT brave to use it.
<Dr_willis> :P
<jeff_> I installed nfs-common, but I'm used to Mandr[ake|iva] , which needed the nfs-utils rpm.  What package am I missing here to allow my machine to act as a NFS client?
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jeff_> Dr_willis: ah, thanks.  I didn't know there was a bot in-channel.
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ineedehelp> ryanakca: I tried that, but it give me an error telling me my packages are broken
<ryanakca> ineedehelp: pastebin please
<ineedehelp> do I need to get some other ones? the ubuntu website told me my disc should come with it
<ineedehelp> Reading package lists... Done
<ineedehelp> Building dependency tree... Done
<ineedehelp> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<ineedehelp> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<ineedehelp> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<ineedehelp> or been moved out of Incoming.
<ryanakca> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ryanakca> ineedehelp: what commands are you running? can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<sponix> Dr_willis, crashes under this user as well, exact same lib error
<sponix> Dr_willis, could you post a sane sources.list for me so I can have it for the reinstall ?
<BonBonTheJon> has source-o-matic been updated for edgy
<sponix> BonBonTheJon, not that I've seen
<ineedehelp> oj crap
<ineedehelp> I gtg
<ineedehelp> I'll try again tonight....peace
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> wait a sec..not sure that last one supported edgy yet.
<Dr_willis> heh.
<sponix> nope, or I would have used it
<Dr_willis> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BonBonTheJon> yeah, who is in charge of source-o-matic?
<Dr_willis> of course chagneing your sources.list NOW is a bit late. :)
<sponix> yeah... plan to just nuke/reinstall but want a sane sources.list first
<Jucato> wiki.kubuntu.org/Jucato has a sane sources.list
<Jucato> let me make that clickable... http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Jucato
<Jucato> that very much the default sources.list that comes with Edgy
<sponix> is there an easy way to make apt compare what I have against the current of the sane one, and step down ?
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> heh... that would be an interesting thing to do.
<Dr_willis> remove all programs tht came from alternative repos...
<Petzi> moin
<sponix> what was the command to show all installed pkg's and their version etc ?
<BonBonTheJon> sponix: dpkg -l
<Varjat_by> Hi! Is anybody try to install LIRC on Kubuntu?
<fildo> no
<fildo> konversation is better
<fildo> or bitchx
<BonBonTheJon> fildo: I agree
<fildo> sudo apt-get install konversation / bitchx
<fildo> nice n simple
<Varjat_by> dmesg write the following : [17180030.876000]  lirc_dev: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted
<Varjat_by> What does it mean?
<Varjat_by> [17180030.876000]  lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
<Varjat_by> [17180195.492000]  lirc_gpio (-1): could not get card type
<BonBonTheJon> fildo: different LIRC
<gupta> Whle compiling something: checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<gupta> what's up? package missing?
<Jucato> gupta: have you installed "kde-devel"?
<gupta> let me check
<wildchild> !kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<wildchild> what is kde-devel used for
<Jucato> for compiling kde apps
<wildchild> aa
<Jucato> anything related to kde development
<gupta> urgh, its not installe and needs to update kfind/kicker to install :(
<intelikey> is there any substitute/alternative for the ppp package ?
<gupta> total 77mb.. any other alternatives?
<Jucato> gupta: none. you need kde-devel to compile kde apps
<Jucato> although I'm not sure why kfind and kicker would be upgraded in the process
<wildchild> how can I set konqueror that the view wuld be "tree view"
<wildchild> it's allways "icon view"
<Jucato> View menu -> View Mode
<Jucato> the Settings -> Save View Profile as....
<wildchild> tnx..
<intelikey> Unable to open vt 2: Permission denied
<voidmage> I have a weird thing going on, sometimes /proc/cpuinfo reports the wrong cpu speed
<wildchild> jucato, how can I set that conkqueror will automatically run "my profile"
<wildchild> automatically = when start konqueror
<intelikey> wildchild save as default
<Jucato> kfmclient openProfile "profile" or konqueror --profile "profile"
<sponix> Dr_willis, BonBonTheJon fixed konsole with a forced remove, and downgrade by apt-get -f install
<intelikey> Jucato can't he save the profile as "default" and do as much ?
<sponix> Dr_willis, what is in multiverse ?
<Jucato> well, I was presuming he made his own because of the "my profile" reference
<Dr_willis> an addational repository of not officialy supported packages
<Dr_willis> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<wildchild> kfmclient: Unknown option '--profile'
<wildchild> kfmclient: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<Dr_willis> whats in it.. specificially.. no clue. :)
<intelikey> Jucato ah   well i was assuming it was an extention of the tree view Q
<intelikey> so my bad again....
<Jucato> wildchild: I said "kfmclient openProfile "profile""
<Jucato> or "konqueror --profile "profile""
<Jucato> btw, it would probably be best if you just modified the existing profiles (if you want0
<Jucato> anyway, afk for now
<intelikey> anyone know of any alternative to ppp package   i refuse to reinstall perl on this system and it seems that ppp depends on perl.
<intelikey> ?
<Dr_willis> well aint you a Ellitist..
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> some times....
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> but i see no reason that i should have to have perl just to connect to the inet.
<Dr_willis> The internet runs on perl!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> its all about the pipes!
<Dr_willis> Al Gore Invented Perl!
<intelikey> no.  it runs on smoke.    remember.
<intelikey> but bill didn't inhale
<Dr_willis> actually i think it runs on Coal. :)
<Dr_willis> MS pattented the Internet!
<Dr_willis> ;)
<intelikey> ;/
<intelikey> M$ pattented .   and  -  and  !=  too.
<mildner> please again the german page
<intelikey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<intelikey> not that ^ ?
<lrentz_> Anyone have an idea why my sudu command stopped working on the command line?
<intelikey> lrentz_ group change ?
<lrentz_> No.
<family> Dr_willis: every package updated from that repos had 3v1 in the name, so I just nuked all them, and now I'm updating to get the originals back :P
<intelikey> lrentz_  sudo echo working ?
<family> Dr_willis: worked for Konsole, might keep another few issues from cropping up later
<intelikey> if it says working back at you it is...
<lrentz_> let me see
<Dr_willis> apt-get remove * :)
<lrentz_> just says sudu command not found.
<lrentz_> Is installed though.
<intelikey> cause sudu is not sudo
<lrentz_> Came from suse.  Installed Kubuntu a few days ago after partnership with M$.  Taking me a bit to get use too from Suse.
<Trevinho> family, did you get problems with my repos?
<lrentz_> Didnt know that root was disabled by default.
<intelikey> lrentz_ if you pasted that error.  it's pebcak   typo
<lrentz_> didnt paste it. Just typed it.
<lrentz_> bash: sudu: command not found
<intelikey> <lrentz_> just says sudu command not found.   <--- typo some where.
<intelikey> lrentz_ :)
<intelikey> lrentz_ let me say this real slowly.    S U D O
<family> Trevinho: yeah... Could have used you a sec ago :)
<intelikey> O O O O !
<mildner> hi
<Trevinho> ehm?
<family> Trevinho: just put a nuke out on your packs .. Had a crashing Konsole .. want the error report ?
<skipjack> hello, who can I find out whoch charset my Kubuntu system has ?`
<Trevinho> mh, have you mailed me?
<mildner> anyone who may help about kubuntu
<Trevinho> here it works well :/
<family> Trevinho: I nuked it forced, and then downgraded to the vanilla one, and it works
<Trevinho> mhmh
<lrentz_> crap.
<lrentz_> hehehe
<intelikey> :)
<family> Trevinho: I saved the crash log gerated by kde into a text file
<Trevinho> the package I built (if you don't know should support REAL transparency...
<lrentz_> I am just so used to typing su
<Trevinho> ok...
<Trevinho> good
<Trevinho>  send it me, please
<lrentz_> thanks. for slapping me in the head.  I needed it.
<Trevinho> are you running beryl?
<mildner> is there any tool on the grafical desktop for partitioning the HD
<lrentz_> ;)
<intelikey> yeah that was a good one lrentz_ but i'm not ready to abdocate the throne just yet.   i'm still typo king here.
<Trevinho> or compiz instead.....
<Trevinho> maybe.....
<Trevinho> it could be buggy :/
<lrentz_> Thanks for the help anyway.
<intelikey> np
<Trevinho> family ?
<family> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> lrentz_ if you like having access to the root account it can be enabled.   it's not recomended by the "ubuntu team" but all that is required is setting a root passwd
<gupta> I get this when running wayv: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33791/
<intelikey> the ubuntu way is to only use the root jr. account    sudo -i   for a root shell.
<lrentz_> Yes.  I did read that.  I had it enabled.  But I disabled it again.
<family> Trevinho: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33792/
<family> Trevinho: thats the error I kept getting
<Trevinho> ok, a related question family
<intelikey> lrentz_ k  just thought i'd mention.
<lrentz_> another question if you have time?
<Trevinho> did you run beryl while launching konsole?
<Trevinho> and.....
<intelikey> sure
<Trevinho> are you using latest kubuntu binaries?
<family> Trevinho: never heard of beryl .. and I am running the one from the kubuntu.org latest repos
<Trevinho> mh
<lrentz_> Just got a new laptop.  Core 2 duo.   Kubuntu recognized the dual cores. but give this message:
<lrentz_> [17179608.272000]  APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)
<lrentz_> [17179608.272000]  APIC error on CPU1: 00(40)
<Trevinho> so why have you installed my konsole? it should be in the beryl repo......
<Trevinho> ah.....
<Trevinho> mh
<Trevinho> maybe you've my sources.list
<Trevinho> of you've it, comment the repo (beryl-svn)
<Trevinho> becouse that file is suggested to beryl users only.....
<Trevinho> anyway I'll try to fix it..
<lrentz_> It does not seem to scale the frequencies.  Always says 1000 mhz.  Even .in intensive apps.  Its a 2 ghz Core 2 duo
<family> Trevinho: I might have had beryl turned on.. I had most on at one point
<Trevinho> mh
<family> Trevinho: I just went back to a standard sources.list
<Trevinho> becouse that version supports transparency if there's a composite manager
<Trevinho> anyway here it works fine :/
<Trevinho> it's so strange :/
<lrentz_> Intelikey: any ideas?
<intelikey> lrentz_ actually you haven't asked anything.  but before you do.   i don't have duo so i probably wont be much help there.   you should search on the ubuntu wiki's    for info on that.  there has been some chatter about scaling   but i haven't kept up with it.
<intelikey> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<intelikey> !wiki | lrentz_
<ubotu> lrentz_: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<lrentz_> Ok,  Thanks.  I will check it out.
<intelikey> lrentz_ if you can't find anything there.  check back here.
<intelikey> k.   luck with it.
<lrentz_> Definately will.  Alway get good help with the community.
<lrentz_> You guys are awesome.
<family> Trevinho: probably me not having matching libs or something odd
<crxyem> anyone here know of a descent slax irc channel that's active besides the one here at freenode ?
<intelikey> crxyem efnet i think
<crxyem> I'll try there
<crxyem> thanks
<Mlcloud> efnet...
<Mlcloud> meh.
* intelikey turns mic down.   now you should be micquiet  :)
<Trevinho> family, maybe.. but it loads the same I think
<Trevinho> please pastebin me the resoult of "ldd /usr/bin/konsole"
<family> Trevinho: I already downgraded ... I can do it on my current one though (it runs fine)
<Mlcloud> Is kubuntu Edgy supposed to detect network cards automatically within the system settings->network connections?
<intelikey> well looks like i'll have to totally hack this thing to get ppp to work on it
<Mlcloud> lshw detects the card, but the network settings itself doesn't list anything
<Mlcloud> nooo one?
<JohnFlux> Hey all!
<JohnFlux> I love you all!
<family> Trevinho: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33798/
<Trevinho> thanks
<keaton> This is a really, really stupid question, but how do I save a document in vim?
<robotgeek> keaton: :wq filename
<keaton> I'll try that, brb
<bobindy> hi
<pdrobe> hi
<bobindy> do you know how to set up a kubuntu network
<bobindy> cause I don't
<xsacha> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dr_willis> the phrase 'network' is very broad. :)
<Dr_willis> plug all the pcs into the right hubs/routers and see if they can ping each other.. if they can.. you are networked.
<bobindy> I have two computers with ethernet and kubuntu
<bobindy> they aren't speaking
<Dr_willis> they both plug into a hub/router/switch?
<bobindy> the network works flawlessly with windows
<bobindy> yes pluged into hub
<bobindy> dlink cards in both
<campbch__> does anyone use/has seen eclipse?
<Dr_willis> bobbyd,  that 'flawlessy in windows logic' never means much.. other then the hardware is working. :) so thats good..
<bobindy> kingston hub
<Dr_willis> bobbyd,  so get on the konsole on each..
<bobindy> you are right
<Dr_willis> run 'ifconfig' see what ip each machine has.
<Dr_willis> example -->  inet addr:192.168.1.101
<bobindy> ok
<Dr_willis> from one machine.. ping the ip of the other.
<bobindy> how do I ping
<Dr_willis> ping 192.168.1.101
<Dr_willis> networking FUNdamentals
<Dr_willis> :)
<bobindy> I know doc
<Dr_willis> use the ip of one of the other  machines.
<bobindy> but you gotta help me
<Dr_willis> both machines DO have ip #'s right? and they are not the same # ?
<bobindy> yes I assigned them numbers
<bobindy> but I will go and run the ifconfig
<bobindy> brb
<Dr_willis> so ifconfig eth0
<Dr_willis> should show the stats/info on each box's network
<bobindy> yes
<bobindy> it did and one of the numbers was different than what I expected
<Dr_willis> like 192.168.1.101 and  192.168.1.102  differnt? or   192.168.1.101  vs 255.255.255.255 differnt? :P
<bobindy> one was192.168.0.47
<bobindy> and the other was 127.0.0.1
<Dr_willis> well every machine has 127.0.0.1
<Dr_willis> thats localhost.
<Dr_willis> there should be a eth0 ip.. unless the network card is not confogured right
<Dr_willis> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<Dr_willis>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<Dr_willis> and
<Dr_willis> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:09:88:83:9F
<Dr_willis>           inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<Dr_willis> are what my current machine has.
<keaton> Resolution problem on my ATI 9200: I've managed to get Xserver running, but now I can't get a non-widescreen resolution greater than 1024x768. It offers 1152x768 as a choice, but when I try to set it there it pops up the 'click okay to keep this setting' box but the resolution stays the same. Same thing happens if I set it to a higher resolution, I switch to 1152x768 but it stays at the higher resolution.
<bobindy> maybe I need to go back and change the address again
<bobindy> I did earlier but it changed
<Dr_willis> bobindy,  its possible one network card dosent have the modules loaded.. there should be some eth# for each one.. this is a wired network right?
<bobindy> yes
<Dr_willis> keaton,  you installed the fglrx drivers yet?
<bobindy> how do you load the modules
<bobindy> I think you are on to something
<Dr_willis> modprobe whatevermoduleyouneed
<Dr_willis> ubuntu is normally good at networkcard detection...
<keaton> Dr_willis: I don't know, I'll check.
<Dr_willis> keaton,  im guessing thts a NO then. :)
<bobindy> they are both the same type card
<Dr_willis> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bobindy> is modprobe a command
<Dr_willis> try 'lsmod' on each box to see what modules
<Dr_willis> are loaded
<bobindy> ok
<bobindy> brb
<xsacha> http://www.hexus.tv/ :P crysis
<Dr_willis> Usage: modprobe [-v]  [-V]  [-C config-file]  [-n]  [-i]  [-q]  [-Q]  [-b]  [-o <modname>]  <modname> [parameters...] 
<fyrmedic> how does one go about enabling a pcmcia card slot so I can use a wireless networking card?
<bobindy> so use modprobe -v
<xsacha> just modprobe modname is fine, and lsmod to check if it is loaded
<aoeuid> when trying to install 6.10, my keyboard doesn't work properly
<bobindy> fatal modprobe modname not found
* Dr_willis sighs
<bobindy> should it be sudo
<Dr_willis> modprobe  the_name_of_the_module_you_need_to_load
<Dr_willis> sudo modprobe  the_name_of_the_module_you_need_to_load
<Dr_willis> heh heh >:)
<aoeuid> >.>;
<Dr_willis> and you compare lsmod output on both machines to be sure of the network card module name.
<Dr_willis> aoeuid,  what kind of keyboard?
<aoeuid> I'm using an HP pavillion dv9000
<bobindy> what is the name of the module
<aoeuid> :/
<aoeuid> notebook
<Dr_willis> aoeuid,  Hmm..  may be some quirks with that noteboot. There are Ubuntu Wiki/forum sections on various notebooks/laptops
<Dr_willis> aoeuid,  could also try a usb keyboard to see if that works properly.
<aoeuid> I don't have on
<aoeuid> e
<Dr_willis> egads
<Dr_willis> I must have 12+ keyboards on a shelf.. heh heh:)
<aoeuid> lol
<Dr_willis> I really need to clean some of those...
<Dr_willis> coffe stains that are 3+ yrs old..
<aoeuid> xD
<aoeuid> where on the forums?
<JohnFlux> Dr_willis: just wait until they are older and leave home
<aoeuid> I tried just searching the forums but there's nothing useful specifically for this one
<Dr_willis> ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<bobindy> so I modprobe the etho0
<aoeuid> heh
<bobindy> and nothing
<aoeuid> they don't even have the dv9000
<ryanakca> how do I block all services from the outside except ssh, http and https? I've been messing around with iptables all day with no success... Firestarter and Guarddog are not what I'm looking for. Any suggestions?
<aoeuid> it was only released not too long ago :/
<Dr_willis> aoeuid,  that may be an issue.
<aoeuid> yeah
<Dr_willis> aoeuid,  there may be a similer but older model.
<aoeuid> hmm
<bobindy> ok well I thank you for your help
<Dr_willis> ryanakca,  block everything.. then allow only those services.. would be the logical way.
<Dr_willis> bobindy,  was the module not loaded on one machine?
<bobindy> I module etho0 not found
<bobindy> I typed sudo modprobe etho0
<aoeuid> none of the older ones say anything about the keyboard not working right
<Dr_willis> bobindy,  look at lsmod output on box #1, look at lsmod output on box #2.. those are a list of the modules loaded on each one
<bobindy> k
<aoeuid> is there any way I could set the keyboard layout myself?
<Dr_willis> eth0 is NOT a modulename, nor  is eth0
<ryanakca> Dr_willis: block everything, and then... it really blocks everything. I can't access irc or ftp or mail or anything servers, only ssh, http, https ones
<aoeuid> OH
<aoeuid> also
<aoeuid> when I hit too many keys it goes to the cli
<Dr_willis> r8169                   is the modulename for MY  machines network card.. based on the Realtek 8169 chipset
<aoeuid> and at that point the keyboard works fine
<aoeuid> >_<
<Dr_willis> aoeuid,  gets weirder and weirder...
<aoeuid> :(
<aoeuid> yeah..
<bobindy> tell me again how to look at ismod
<bobindy> please
<Dr_willis> lsmod
<Dr_willis> is the command..  LiSt MODules
<bobindy> says bad command
<Dr_willis> lsmod  program to show the status of modules in the Linux Kernel
<bobindy> command not found
<bobindy> oops
<Dr_willis> either your paths are screwed up.. or you are typing it wrong..
<bobindy> I typed it wrong
<bobindy> It is working now thanks for your patience
<bobindy> what should I be looking for in the module list
<Dr_willis> if the machines are identical - there MAY be a differance in the list.
<Dr_willis> lspci should show some hint as to what network card you have.. and then you look in the list and double check to see if a simileray named module is loaded.
<bobindy> ok
<Alter-Ego> i am getting the following error while booting up after having my machine turned off last night
<Alter-Ego>  /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)
<bobindy> Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Cont
<bobindy> lspci
<bobindy> intel_agp              22940  1
<bobindy> lsmod
<family> how do I turn off the stupid Kubuntu loading/shutdown logos and see the status text again ?
<Dr_willis> agp would be a video card thing bobindy
<Dr_willis> eppro or somthing eith   82562 in the name may be the network.. or ya could google for   '82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet  card linux 'and see what shows up
<Dr_willis> however IF the 2 machines are identical,. and have identical lsmod outputs.. then we may be looking in the wrong area.
<Dr_willis> family,  i normally use the nofb/nosplash options for grub to disable the eye candy
<klerfayt> vga=normal
<aoeuid> so is there any way that I could change what keys on the keyboard do what just with the livedisc?
<fyrmedic> Does anyone know of a usb wireless lan adaptor that will work with debian or kubuntu?
<family> Dr_willis: thanks ... either its hanging on shutdown/restart or just taking an extra long time
<family> Dr_willis: imho it should take less time to shut down than start up :P
<family> Dr_willis: the lil kubuntu image on shutdown keeps refreshing (screen flicks off then back on), but the bar doesn't seem to move
<aoeuid> and without using the keyboard?
<aoeuid> <_<
<aoeuid> I can't even connect to the net since I need the keyboard to type in the network key >_<
<bobindy> I have an idea doc I'll be back later
<bobindy> thanks
<fyrmedic> No takers? How about a wireless networking card (pcmcia)?
<BonBonTheJon> fyrmedic: I have DWL-G650, uses madwifi
<Dr_willis> fyrmedic,  it pays to use google.. and see what the various Linux laptop/desktop makers sell and suggest.
<fyrmedic> Dr_willis: yeah I know I have been working on that
<fyrmedic> BonBonTheJon: thanx I'll look for that.
<fyrmedic> BonBonTheJon: that's a card not usb right?
<BonBonTheJon> fyrmedic: card
<fyrmedic> BonBonTheJon; thanx
<Zaire> k somethings wrong with apt..I edited the sources list and uncommented the necessary repos and now it says it can't lock the admin directory
<family> !optimize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about optimize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<family> darn, I lost a good bookmark on how to optimize had prelink info
<Zaire> !optomize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about optomize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eean> what is kdevelop called?
<eean> in apt land
<klerfayt> eean: kdevelop
<eean> erm
<eean> it doesn't appear to be in the default repos then?
<eean> I'm using edgy
<klerfayt> eean: correct; universe
<eean> ok thanks
<Jucato> !kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<intelikey> logout segmentation fault !
<intelikey> i'm getting "system bootup in progress - please wait"  when i try to login  and  logout seg fault   if i logout
<intelikey> i ran /etc/rmnologin.sh    but it didn't change anything   any thoughts ?
<intelikey> i rm'd /etc/nologin  but still can't login     ?
<klerfayt> what is correct way to create package request? email?
<intelikey> did you look on the ubuntu home page ?
<family> where did they move inittab ?
<family> vi inittab gives me nada (nothing)
<voker57> Hi, why my Opera isn't working?
<intelikey> family unless you are in /etc  then vi inittab should yeld nada
<thill2708> family: type "locate inittab"
<DekKeD> I am trying to compile Kile (a Latex editor) and when I do configure I get this, I don't know what package I should get since I seem to have them all: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (library qt-mt) not found. Please check your installation!
<thill2708> DekKed: type "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt"
<voker57> Opera cannot connect to Internet. Dunno why, konqueror worx good
<family> intelikey thill2708 : edgy doesn't have inittab anymore
<voker57> Why can it be?
<voker57> hey
<DekKeD> thill2708: "libqt3-mt is already the newest version."
<intelikey> family you did not specify edgy.  but with any linux the inittab would be in /etc   that's all i was saying.   edgy uses upstart.  man upstart  for info.
<family> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> now if i can get this box so i can login again.....
<thill2708> DekKed, why aren't you just apt-get installing kate?
<thill2708> why compile?
<DekKeD> thill2708: because I am using TexLive, and for eg. if I install Kile from the repos it gets TeTeX and removes TexLive
<intelikey> thill2708 kile != kate
<DekKeD> Kile is much better for latex editing than Kate
<sgorilla80> anyone mess with bluetooth stuff in ubuntu?
<intelikey> DekKeD kile is in the repos too
<fribuntu> family: My edgy has an inittab.
<DekKeD> intelikey: look at what I just wrote :P it depends on Tetex, and it removes my Texlive
<fribuntu> DekKeD: Well, use emaccs with auctex. Even better than Kile :)
<intelikey> DekKeD disreguard saw your post to late.
<DekKeD> intelikey: that's why I want to compile
<DekKeD> :P
<DekKeD> never used Emacs before
<Omnifrog> boo\
<robotgeek> vim + latexsuite == love
<DekKeD> vim?
<Dr_willis> Latex Suit? You Pervert!
<Dr_willis> :)
<robotgeek> Dr_willis: heh
<intelikey> vim = vim improved
<fribuntu> DekKeD: Emacs + auctex is really nice for LaTeX
<robotgeek> intelikey: as opposed to vi, improved?
<bobindy> anyone know what this means? a zeroconf daemon (mdnsd is not running)
<fribuntu> DekKeD: You should give it a try. Ctrl+C, Ctrl+C (twice) is the universal command for everything :)
<intelikey> recursive acronym
<family> fribuntu: this fresh install of Kubuntu/edgy doesn't it uses /etc/event.d/tty*
<Dr_willis> means you dont have a zeroconf deamon. :)
<Dr_willis> running.
<bobindy> yes
<bobindy> yes
<DekKeD> fribuntu: downloading :P
<fribuntu> family: So?
<bobindy> how can I fix that
<fribuntu> DekKeD: You most likely will have to customize emacs fonts before it looks any way decent. That can be some pain.
<DekKeD> fribuntu: i hope there is some guide in the Ubuntu Forums
<fribuntu> DekKeD: For Emacs?
<bobindy> durn daemon
<bobindy> I hope he burns in hades
<intelikey> and why can't i install man   apt-get install man  does a "Note, selecting man-db instead of man"    who did that ?
<fribuntu> DekKeD: try http://www.gnu.org/software/auctex/
<DekKeD> fribuntu: yes, I'm on that site now
<bobindy> darned my network to heck
* Dr_willis gets out the spoon from heck! and bash's bobindy 's network!
<bobindy> anyone know how to get that daemon running again
<bobindy> he
<bobindy> hea
<Dr_willis> bobindy, im not even sure what its used for.
<bobindy> does the zeroconf need some sort of command
<bobindy> to enable
<bobindy> what is the zeroconf anyway
<Dr_willis> bobindy,  what has you thinking you even need that?
<Dr_willis> last i looked in to it. zeroconf was sort of a 'work in progress' and not needed by anything yet.
<DekKeD> fribuntu: I have just installed emacs, no menus are created, any way of starting it if it's not from console?
<bobindy> because when I try to use network services I get a warning about it
<bobindy> don't you use network services to enable the network
<Dr_willis> bobindy,   you got your machines pinging each other yet?
<intelikey> ok somebody hold my hand a minute here.   i can su to users 1 2 & 3   but  su - user4   just sits idle for about 2 minutes and times out....  what is the deal ?     commands issued by root btw.
<bobindy> I'm stuck
<bobindy> where I was before
<bobindy> I switched out a network card
<bobindy> and that didn't help
<Dr_willis> bobindy,  im thinking zeroconf is not the thing to be worring about.. if you cant even ping each machine/get an ip for each of them..  ypu got some deeper issues
<bobindy> let me try it in window and make sure everything is right
<bobindy> both machines are dual boot
<bobindy> brb
<intelikey> also getting { Unable to cd to "/home/name" }    but ls -l shows   drwx------ 22 name, root....   i don't understand what i'm not seeing  ???
<intelikey>  login: name
<intelikey> Unable to cd to "/usr/local/src"
<intelikey>  login:
<Dr_willis> huh
<Dr_willis> you made a user with the name of 'name' ?
<intelikey> err call that Unable to cd to "/home/name"    so you can understand it.
<Dr_willis> ok :) lol
<Dr_willis> why would it cd to /usr/local/src
<Dr_willis> check the passwd file for a start? my entry for me is..
<Dr_willis> willis:x:1000:1000:willis,,,:/home/willis:/bin/bash
<intelikey> Dr_willis yes i have made a user with the name name and the passwd passwd    but not this one.
<intelikey> Dr_willis the passwd file has correct info   and it coresponds to the error messages.
<Dr_willis> i was wondering if there was a special service called name..   :)
<intelikey> wouldn't matter if there was.  that's not the actual info.
<Dr_willis> my home dir has the following permissions
<Dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x 59 willis willis  4096 2006-11-24 23:10 willis
<intelikey> mine is drwxr-------
<Dr_willis> mine is owned by willis willis also.. Hmm
<intelikey> mine by name root
<intelikey> mine by $name root    <--- if that helps.
<Dr_willis> Yea.. not sure why that would be that way.
<fribuntu> DekKeD: There should be a menu entry in "Development"
<intelikey> primary group is root.
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  I dont mess with groups much at all. but in /etc/group i got a  group for  each user.
<Dr_willis> willis:x:1000:
<Dr_willis> peggy:x:1001
<DekKeD> fribuntu: I don't have that menu
<intelikey> i don't.    but that's not the problem.
<Dr_willis> Ok. Mr smarty pants.. what is the problem then.. :P i got totally sidetracked...
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<intelikey> in fact i don't have a group for any user.   primary user is in group root     all others are in group users
* Dr_willis needs to quit looking at hot-babe-wallpaper sites while ircing.. :)
<fribuntu> DekKeD: It was created for me automagically when I installed Emacs.
<fribuntu> DekKeD: However, you can add it manually, if you want it :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis i copied things from a backup disk and somehow it hosed that one account.  i've rebuilt it but it still can't login.
<fribuntu> DekKeD: Which flavour of Emacs did you install by the way?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  now thats.. odd.
<fribuntu> DekKeD: This is true only for Emacs without X up front in the name. XEmacs might be different.
<DekKeD> fribuntu: I got "emacs" package from repos
<intelikey> if it was something simple i would not have mentioned it.   if it was something really really simple i may have overlooked it....
<Dr_willis> heh - the users .bashrc isent all weird?
<parker`> firefox vs. konqueror as a web browser, any opinions on the matter? I've noticed certain situations where firefox will crash where konqueror will handle the errors better and won't crash
<fribuntu> DekKeD: Well, can you start it by shell?
<fribuntu> parker`: Well, konqueror does not display some pages correctly that firefox runs fine.
<Dr_willis> Only time ive seen firefox crash is  due to flash issues.
<fribuntu> parker`: And konqueror is even more bloated than FF 2.0
<parker`> fribuntu: any examples off the top of your head? just want to check it out
<intelikey> Dr_willis it may be in the ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile i'm looking now.
<fribuntu> parker`: Sure. Try http://nwn.bioware.com/ and check out the menues on the left ...
<DekKeD> fribuntu: yes, thats really a minor problem :P
<parker`> fribuntu: ah, the menus will not pop up, hm
<parker`> anyone know why aimfight.com crashes on ubuntu?
<parker`> does it require flash 8 or something?
<fribuntu> parker`: And I have no idea why. It is rather annoying though.
<intelikey> Dr_willis nothing in either that should cause any trubble.   .bashrc has 5 aliases and one function   .profile has one line   . /etc/profile    that's not a problem.
<fribuntu> parker`: No, i have no flash installed. It is not a flash site.
<fribuntu> parker`: Some javascript issue.
<linuxbomb> the menus work fine here
<parker`> fribuntu: I meant aimfight.com
<fribuntu> linuxbomb: Using what browser?
<linuxbomb> ff
<parker`> lol
<parker`> they work on FF, they don't work on konqueror is what we're saying
<fribuntu> linuxbomb: Yeah, that is no problem. We are talking about konqueror not being able to handle them.
<fribuntu> parker`: I have come accross some more sites like that. But I cannot remember their URLs
<linuxbomb>  firefox vs. konqueror as a web browser, any opinions on the matter? I've noticed certain situations where firefox will crash where konqueror will handle the errors better and won't crash
<parker`> ? that's my message lol
<intelikey> Dr_willis this gets wierder yet... i chowned it to root so the user couldn't access his home and i can su to the user     chown it back and su just hangs then times out....
<DekKeD> linuxbomb: my vote goes for Opera :P
<linuxbomb> parker whats so funny
<linuxbomb> mozilla suite
<intelikey> not actually hung,  just times out.
<parker`> just wondering why you copy and pasted my message, were you just re-asking?
<fribuntu> DekKeD: Naw, even more bloated than FF and Konqueror combined.
<DekKeD> bloated? it rox
<DekKeD> best browser experience
<fribuntu> parker`: Well, both browsers handle that site well ... let me start a game on both.
<parker`> fribuntu: aimfight.com works for you?? it crashes instantly for me
<parker`> fribuntu: on FF, konqueror doesn't crash, but it won't load the game either
<fribuntu> parker`: Works fine here
<parker`> fribuntu: what version of flash player you running? 7 or 8?
<parker`> is 8 even out for linux?
<fribuntu> parker`: 9
<fribuntu> parker`: the beta
<parker`> fribuntu: how would I go about aprehending that?
<fribuntu> parker`: Hang on ...
<Dr_willis> aimfight.com works for me.
<parker`> Dr_willis: which flash player?
<Dr_willis> 9 i think
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> theres flash at the site?
<parker`> yeah, that must be my problem, I'm running 7
<fribuntu> parker`: Sorry, I have flashplayer 7 installed. Package is "flashplugin-nonfree"
<parker`> fribuntu: hmm I have flash 7, too, but it crashes every time I try to load it.
<Dr_willis> guess that intro anime is flash.. how.. uesless.
<fribuntu> parker`: But you can get 9 at Adobe directly.
* intelikey <grumbles> user account was working fine an hour ago.... </grumbles>
<parker`> I know it uses flash because I had to install flash to view the site
<billytwowilly> so if I had a request for the next release where would I send that? well, not a request, just the default is stupid in akregator.. archives all articles... hella slow with feeds that get lots of articles..
<fribuntu> parker`: Well, anything with "aim" in it is poop.
<fribuntu> parker`: Even that silly game :)
<fribuntu> parker`: Don't install flash just for that site.
<parker`> fribuntu: yeah, I know, but it still bugs me that my browser is crashing for *any* site
<fribuntu> fribuntu: Which plugin did you install? The "nonfree" one?
<fribuntu> aha
<fribuntu> I am getting tired
<fribuntu> talking to myself again :)
<fribuntu> I meant parker` of course.
<parker`> fribuntu: I had to accept a license to install, so I'm pretty sure that's nonfree
<intelikey> i don't get it.   su user   just sits there until it times out     chown 0:0 -R /users/home     and  su user  badabing it works but i cant access my home....
<fribuntu> parker`: they are both non-free. But just one mentions it in the name, I think.
<parker`> fribuntu: I come from Gentoo so I am new to apt... I am typing apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but it's not finding it
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> !find flash
<ubotu> Found: flashybrid, libflash-dev, libflash-mozplugin, libflash-swfplayer, libflash0c2 (and 6 others)
<Dr_willis> i forget how i installed it..
<parker`> I <3 portage, apt is weird to me right now
<Dr_willis> I perfer apt :)
<parker`> ubuntu is much better for my laptop though, gentoo takes way too much damn time to setup twice lol
<Dr_willis> *buntu does great on my laptop as well
<parker`> plus built-in wireless drivers
<parker`> big plus
<parker`> is there a way to hack kubuntu to allow su?
<Dr_willis> theres no 'hacking' needed
<Dr_willis> root user just dosent have a password.
<klerfayt> one thing I do not like is that new power management in edgy doesn't allow to limit cpu freq
<Dr_willis> so set one. :)
<parker`> ah okay
<parker`> ahh perfect
<Dr_willis> its like a "linux profiecny' test.. :P see if you can figure out how to do it. then you can...
<parker`> why didn't I think of that? :D
<fribuntu> parker`: you probably need to add the right repository to your /etc/apt/sources-list
<intelikey> well i'll be a god knoted rascal
<intelikey> Dr_willis i found it
<intelikey> it was the  . /etc/profile  line in  ~/.profile      cause /etc/profile had . ~/.profile   in it.....   loop
<parker`> bah, ubuntu doesn't have any mirrors at my school like gentoo does!
<parker`> I'm sure the guide covers all the repos and stuff right?
<intelikey> so i rm'd 2g of files for naught.
<intelikey> oh well.
<parker`> anyone know how ksh differs from bash?
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  heh - i was THINKING that earlier... but dident say anything. :)
<Jasey> hello there. is the latest konsole package in edgy broken? it crashes before it even starts up, on my pc o_o
<Dr_willis> i dident even think .profile was used much any more
<Dr_willis> Jasey,  ive seen no issues with it.
<Jasey> im stuck using xterm for now
<Dr_willis> but i do recall someone e4lse in here today with some sort of konsole crashing issues.. but he had so many 'other'  repos added.. not sure what caused the problem.
<Jasey> oh. well the only other repo i have is a bleeding edge edgy repo for wine =\
<klerfayt> Jasey: reinstall konsole
<Jasey> ive tried
<Jasey> thats the first thing i do =\
<Jasey> im going to force konsole back to an older version for now
<klerfayt> Jasey: I had trouble with transparent color schemes now they work
<Jasey> i dont use transparent colour schemes lol
<klerfayt> Jasey: maybe it is config file?
<Jasey> doubt it. it was working fine, then i did a dist-upgrade with apt-get, and voila it isnt working
<klerfayt> Jasey: look into ~/.xsession-errors
<Jasey> nah i just found what was wrong
<bobindy> dr will
<bobindy> one more question
<Jasey> looks like some one added some repos to my sources list on apt. which is typical. lol.
<bobindy> is there a place where all the hardware is listed
<bobindy> like the control panel in windows
<linuxbomb> bobindy: hwbrowser
<bobindy> hwbrowser
<bobindy> in system settings
<bobindy> ?
<linuxbomb> nevermind they must have gotten rid of hwbrowser
<bobindy> oh
<linuxbomb> kinfocenter
<bobindy> where is that
<linuxbomb> system
<klerfayt> bobindy: open konsole and ryn lshw
<klerfayt> *run
<bobindy> ok
<klerfayt> *no - type in and hit enter
<klerfayt> :D
<gupta> server-install with normal dapper cd possible?
<gupta> by server install I mean the stripped-down install that cuold be done with earlier ubuntu's from the command line
<Jucato> no. you need to use the Alternate Install CD
<bobindy> yes it is there
<bobindy> product: 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controlle
<bobindy> thanks
<klerfayt> bobindy: some info about your hardware is in "kinfocenter" found in kmenu
<bobindy> thanks again
<bobindy> yes it is there as well
<bobindy> I see samba status there as well
<bobindy> can I set up samba from there
<klerfayt> !s
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klerfayt> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bobindy> yes I know
<klerfayt> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<bobindy> a separate issue
<bobindy> but another thing I want to solve
<bobindy> I have a dual boot machine
<klerfayt> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64)  -  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<bobindy> and would like to access the windows side
<bobindy> dark side
<klerfayt> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<notech> geez, give him a chance to state what his issue is
<bobindy> does this look right?configuration: broadcast=yes driver=e100 ip=192.168.0.1 multicast
<ineedehelp> ok, back to my installing of the kde enviroment on ubuntu
<ineedehelp> ^_^
<bobindy> just to be sure what is the procedure when I am trying to access the other computers on my network
<klerfayt> bobindy you could also try #ubuntu channel if you can't get answers to your technical questions
<bobindy> I might go over there but how do you access your network
<klerfayt> no idea
<klerfayt> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<klerfayt> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bobindy> ubotu who was that directed at
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who was that directed at - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobindy> really a simple question
<bobindy> but ok thanks for your help
<bobindy> well so I guess I'll go
<bobindy> thank as least I know my ethernet card is recognized
<bobindy> that is a plus
<ineedehelp> !microsoft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klerfayt> !vole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vole - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jackrazz> anyone here using kexi with postgresql?
<Brydenn33> anyone up
<Brydenn33> i need some help not really regarding kubuntu
<pip> Hello
<Brydenn33> hi pip
<pip> how to edit locale
<Brydenn33> what?
<pip> I want to add support for my native language
<pip> Brydenn33: Hi,do you know how to edit locale ?
<robotgeek> pip: K-Menu -> System Settings -> Regions and accessibility, maybe?
<Brydenn33> i dont knw
<pip> robotgeek: ok,let me see
<Brydenn33> robotgeek
<Brydenn33> are you in the USA?
<robotgeek> Brydenn33: why do you ask?
<robotgeek> yes, though
<Brydenn33> i need some help reporting some cyber criminal activity and dont know how
<Brydenn33> didnt really know who to go to hehe
<Brydenn33> i'd like to email the school that's UN-knowingly hosting the site
<Brydenn33> i got an email from PayPal
<robotgeek> Brydenn33: i don't know, call up their ISP maybe?
<Brydenn33> but it wasnt from paypal
<Brydenn33> how?
<Brydenn33> naw dude
<Brydenn33> its a FISHING site
<Brydenn33> a fake PayPal
<pip> restart x
<Brydenn33> and its being hosted on an .edu
<Brydenn33> it's really gay
<Brydenn33> anyway, i guess i'll try doing some research
<Brydenn33> bbl guys
<seven> are all multiverse packages non-free?
<Jucato> seven: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components
<Jucato> scroll down to the bottom about multiverse
<seven> thanks
<notech> Brydenn33: you give the information to paypal and let them handle it
<notech> Brydenn33: If you think you have received a fraudulent email, forward the entire email to spoof AT paypal.com and then delete it from your email account.
<logan1> why is there a nvidia packaage for kernel 2.6.17-11 but not matching kernel, All I can find is 2.6.17-10
<smoenux> does anyone know of a good Screencast program that will work on top of XGL ?
<smoenux> !screencast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screencast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<renato> what's a screencast?
<renato> ...and who gets called back?
<renato> sorry, lousy joke
<renato> I'm sleepy
<smoenux> lol
<smoenux> screencasts is when you record what you do on the desktop
<cpt|willard> smoenux: you on ati?
<smoenux> tutorial and/or demo vids are examples of screencasts
<smoenux> nvidia
<cpt|willard> why don't you just get the latest nvidia drivers?
<smoenux> ???
<smoenux> I think you may have misunderstood my earlier question
<cpt|willard> yah...
<smoenux> :P
<cpt|willard> why are you running xgl?
<smoenux> because it's nice ^.^
<smoenux> and I must say that I enjoy the application switching
<smoenux> I find it nice and fast
<cpt|willard> Heh..if it didn't run X and Xgl i'd use it still..but i'm using latest nvidia drviers and beryl
<smoenux> me too
<smoenux> apparently they are working on having aiglx as standard in feisty
<smoenux> will automatically install if you're pc supports it
<cpt|willard> yah, and binary drivers as standard :-/
<smoenux> yeah.... but personally I feel there is no easy way around that
<cpt|willard> with nvidia it appears it may happen soonish but ati not much in sight
<cpt|willard> an open source solution that is
<smoenux> yeah... ati support is crap....
<smoenux> even when i had a windows box, with a ati card.... had soooo much problems
<smoenux> then I got a Nvidia, and all my problems are solved
<cpt|willard> yah nvidia is pretty nice gotta love intel though
<smoenux> really ?
<smoenux> never had a intel card
<cpt|willard> they aren't really that good..but for a laptop it's all you really need :P
<smoenux> ah I see
<cpt|willard> open drivers and easy setup for beryl
<smoenux> I'm a designer and video editor, so, I do need something with a bit more punch... especially for 3d rendering and animation
<cpt|willard> ah, makes sense
<smoenux> with microsoft acknowledging the threat of linux, and trying to fight back, this might just give Adobe some inspiration to start making programs for Linux ^.^
<smoenux> or so I hope :P
<cpt|willard> well flash 9 is beta 2 for linux :D
<smoenux> ooh
<smoenux> I didn't know that
<smoenux> time to go check it out !!
<cpt|willard> yah :D google penguin.swf one of the devs blogs
<smoenux> hehe... downloading the installer now :)
<cpt|willard> smoenux: installer? i've just been downloading the beta of the plugin
<smoenux> lmao... yeah... I just noticed... lol
<smoenux> that's what happens if ur too hasty :P
<cpt|willard> haha
<phillijw> im trying to get ndiswrapper installed using the Wiki and it wont let me install it because it has unmet dependencies and crap. This is a fresh install of dapper, why the hell would it be giivng me problems like this?
<smoenux> phillijw, have you checked the forums?
<robotgeek> rather, have you check the wiki
<smoenux> lol
<robotgeek> phillijw: which card is this?
<Linux_Galore> ok I have the nvidia legacy driver loading (installed the legacy package) and Ive install the glx-nvidia-legacy package,  added Load "glx" to xorg.conf  but xorg can load glx libs
<phillijw> bcm43xx ... i was talking to you about it last night :)
<phillijw> ive decided to try ndiswrapper because the regular driver is a piece of crap it seems
<Linux_Galore> s/can/cant
<robotgeek> phillijw: i tht you would have thrown that laptop out of the window my now :)
<smoenux> ok... bye guys... I g2run
<robotgeek> by now, err.
<Linux_Galore> anyone had problem getting glx working with nvidia in edgy
<phillijw> i would like to
<Linux_Galore> I read half a dozen howto's and nothing works
<robotgeek> phillijw: hmm, paste output somewhere please
<Linux_Galore> also some of the howto's seem to be a great way to stuff up your install
<Linux_Galore> Ubuntu will now be the first distro that I have never been able to get glx working on "every, even openbsd was easier
<Linux_Galore> s/every"ever/
<Linux_Galore> s/every/ever/
<phillijw> http://pastebin.ca/257401
<Linux_Galore> ooh yeah follow the howto, one small problem if you follow them apt goes and swaps all your kernel settings and install stuff that doesn work with each other
<phillijw> battery is running out. type fast =D
<Linux_Galore> so after a bit of hacking in vim I have got Kubuntu now to the stage it runs nvidia but wont run glxgears because well the official glx package doesnt work
<phillijw> dont you jus thate linux?
<robotgeek> phillijw: i think there might be a possiblity that your mirrors are outdated. (you are on edgy?)
<phillijw> i'm on dapper
<robotgeek> phillijw: weird. this is a clean install, right?
<phillijw> nearly
<robotgeek> phillijw: try installing python-glade2 manually
<phillijw> havent really installed anything as far as I know
<phillijw> it says that package is not available
<pip> why can't my ark extract gz file ?
<phillijw> robot, i think i may hav ejust found a problem
<phillijw> in my sources.list the only sources that are uncommented are the universe multiverse
<robotgeek> phillijw: please highlight my full name,
<phillijw> the dapper main restricted ones say "Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify"
<phillijw> does that seem like it would be the cluprit?
<pip> why my ark can't extract .gz file?
<robotgeek> phillijw: http://pastebin.ca/257405 is mine
<robotgeek> pip: it should be able to, try it in cli
<robotgeek> pip: is it tar.gz?
<pip> robotgeek: No,I just downloaded a tar.gz file
<robotgeek> pip: tar -zxf foo.tar.gz
<pip> yea,it is
<pip> why ark can't do that ?
<pip> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Schalken> is it possible to connect to multiple proxy servers simultaneously?
<pip> robotgeek: bug ?
<notech> pip: file foo.tar.gz
<pip> MplayerAMRsupport.tar.gz: POSIX tar archive
<robotgeek> pip: try gunzip MplayerAMRsupport.tar.gz:
<notech> not sure, i'm not on kubuntu and mine gives a different response
<pip> gunzip: MplayerAMRsupport.tar.gz: not in gzip format
<robotgeek> pip: where did you download this file from? link please
<phillijw> ndiswrapper still doesnt show up in the availble packages ugh
<notech> did you update it too? when you edit sources.list you need to update it
<phillijw> ya i did
<pip> robotgeek: it is not fault of the site,when I use redhat ,I can extract it
<pip> robotgeek: http://www.fastdump.net/16366
<phillijw> bcmwl5a         driver present, hardware present
<phillijw> so far so good it seems
<pip> robotgeek: can you extract it ?
<robotgeek> pip: second
<pip> : )
<robotgeek> pip: no, there seems to be an issue with the file, it does not open :)
<pip> OK,so strange, I can open it yesterday on redhat
<robotgeek> pip: tar -xf works, though
<pip> haha~~
<robotgeek> pip: rename file to MplayerAMRsupport.tar and extract with ark
<pip> I see
<notech> oh, guess it did say tar archive for him.
<pip> robotgeek: do you use mplayer ?
<robotgeek> pip: nope, just kaffeine
<pip> robotgeek: how to open real format ?
<Healot> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robotgeek> pip: you need to install w32codecs
<robotgeek> !restricted > pip
<seven> anyone how can i make keybord shortcuts like send a text to an open window if done that before but i cant find it anymore    the text has to look something like that    Shift+F:a:c:k:i:n:g:Space:a:n:d:
<Schalken> when i turn on proxy in kcontrol do i need to restart the interface for it to take effect?
<pip> robotgeek: thanks
<unix_infidel> just restarting networking should suffice
<phillijw> gah! iwlist eth1 scan doesnt want to work
<phillijw> when using ndiswrapper. this saddens me
<unix_infidel> phillijw: what errors are you getting?
<phillijw> none that i know of
<phillijw> it just doenst find any networks
<unix_infidel> odd.
<phillijw> this laptop is useless to me without wireless
<unix_infidel> phillijw: you should get errors if its not giving you a wireless itnerface.
<unix_infidel> you probably set up ndiswrapper wrong.
<phillijw> ndiswrapper gives me eth1
<unix_infidel> do dmesg | grep ndiswrapper and put in pastebin.
<phillijw> dmesg looks fine
<phillijw> says it is loaded and stuff
<phillijw> hmm.. werid
<phillijw> [17184731.452000]  wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device 00:90:4b:63:61:8f using driver bcmwl5a, 14E4:4324.5.conf
<phillijw> it says wlan0 there but ends up coming up as eth1 for some reason
<seven> got it its in the kcontrol but only if i start it from the console its not in the system settings ????
<edgy> Hi, I just made a fresh installation from kubunt dvd and I noticed that the dvd is not added automatically in /etc/apt/sources.lst and I had to do manually sudo apt-g
<edgy> sudo apt-cdrom add
<edgy> this is beyond normal joe normal knowledge so is there a better way to do this without refering back to the command line?
<Healot> use adept to add the CD-ROM repos
<edgy> Healot: what shall I put on the adept repository text box? deb cdrom or what?
<Healot> deb cdrom it is
<Healot> you should look at Adept manual first... since you're GUI lovey lovey :)
<pip> I need gtk devel package,what should i install ,the name of packages please !
<pip> libgtk2?
<klerfayt> pip: search for libgtk dev
<klerfayt> pip: maybe all packages with "libgtk" in it
<pip> OK,I see it now
<Lynoure> Some time back I went for the new backport version of knetworkmanager, but it did not work for me so I went back to dapper default version. However, now knetworkmanager no longer notices networks appearing or disappearing. Is there something that can be done about this?
<pip> which package contains libtoolize ?
<klerfayt> pip: maybe libtool?
<voker57> hi
<voker57> Help! My opera cannot connect!
<wizard> voker57: use firefox then
<voker57> thanks. But i want Opera :)
<voker57> but anyway gotta give it a try...
<n3storm> morning
<voker57> hi
<wizard> voker57: im kidding, i am sure theres an easy fix for it
<voker57> i hope
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> How do i create virtual desktop for one application?
<Ace2016> HI all
<Ace2016> how do i search for all the files which have "search term here" within them
<Ace2016> not the file name but inside them
<Ace2016> found it, konqueror can do it with search
<trench-> hello everyone
<d03boy> all zero of us
<trench-> got a fresh kubuntu install...6.10...and i'm missing a few key apps for kde...kcontrol won't load for one
<kkrusty> Hi, im getting this when i ./configure a program
<kkrusty> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<trench-> also looking for the Superuser mode on kde as well
<guiden> trench: im not a pro but try adding the "settings" applet on your panel
<Synapsi> is there anybody that can give me some installation infomration?
<zerak> !tv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Synapsi> something like:is that possible to install over a ntfs partition?
<zerak> !tv tuner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv tuner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkrusty> how can i know whether a package is installed or not?
<Synapsi> is this chat only a question chat with "no answers"?
<trench-> hehehehe
<trench-> guess all the gurus are asleep
<defrysk> Synapsi, a chat with volunteers trying to help others
<defrysk> if you get no answer, noone here has it
<Synapsi> yeah, I supposes this, but....how can I know who are the volonteers to ask to???
<Synapsi> [10:43]  <defrysk> if you get no answer, noone here has it
<Lynoure> Synapsi: you cannot install on a ntfs, ntfs writing support is still in beta
<Synapsi> got it
<Synapsi> ehehe...cool to know...
<defrysk> yes
<Synapsi> is that a beta I can try?
<defrysk> and anoy volunteers you wil never get an answer
<defrysk> so show repect and patience please
<Synapsi> no problem...
<Synapsi> i love you
<Synapsi> guys
<Synapsi> the fact is that I saw many questions and no reply and I wanted to undestand if this was a fake....a iguess it's not
<Lynoure> Synapsi: yes, you can try ntfs writing if you wish
<dissidentcitizen> hey guys, any idea when the newest katapult is being backported to edgy? I miss typing into Amarok....
<kkrusty> can anyone tell me how i can know whether a package is installed or not?
<Synapsi> [10:45]  <Lynoure> Synapsi: yes, you can try ntfs writing if you wish
<Synapsi> thanks...I'll look tor that
<trench-> kkrusty, Adept Manager
<Lynoure> !fuse | Synapsi
<ubotu> Synapsi: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<voicu> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<voicu> !smtp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smtp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<voicu> what?
<Lynoure> voicu: what do you want to know about smtp? It's a wide topic
<voicu> setting up a simple and secure smtp server
<voicu> last time i did that on windows i relayed like a million spam msgs
<xsacha> hey anyone here know how bots will report pastebinning from upstream? like you have to type the irc channel? or..
<kkrusty> im having problems with Qt- configuring an app gives me: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<voicu> btw, can i receive mail on the smtp server or do i need another program? i.e. smtp is just for sending?
<spurgeon> hey guys.... > why isn there reiser-support on ubuntu ?
<Synapsi> thanks to everybody for soppurt...new frontiers in my mind
<Synapsi> c ya all
<zerak> anyone who have configured a hybrid tv tuner of the type hvr?
<nuku> kkrusty: you probably need to install libqt3-headers
<spurgeon> Linux phoenix 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<trench-> sounds like a libtool issue
<spurgeon> :P
<kkrusty> nuku: i have libqt3-headers installed
<spurgeon> I like Kubuntu, but i hate Ext3. its much too slow...
<xsacha> me too spurgeon, i chose reiser at install instead
<voker57> I have problems with accessing Internet from Konsole and Opera!
<trench-> between ext3 and reiserfs, i highly doubt the speed difference is significant
<voker57> Everything else worx good
<spurgeon> but i cant choose reiser :S
<xsacha> spurgeon: just make a reiser partition, then choose it at install
<spurgeon> trench-: > if you have disk space above 200G available, you will know the difference
<trench-> well then...format it to fs of choice before starting install
<trench-> easy enough
<spurgeon> xsacha: is there standard reisersupport for standard kernel ?
<pip> how to open .chm file ?
<xsacha> spurgeon: the kernel already has reiser support
<trench-> you can use a gparted livecd
<xsacha> just make the partition, choose it when you install
<spurgeon> i did this trick ( workaround ) on debian but i had to compile a new kernel, because it stalled at boottime because of the lack of reisersupport in the kernel
<xsacha> well this one has reiser :)
<spurgeon> ok....
<nuku> pip: there is kchmviewer and xchm you might want to install one of those...
<spurgeon> Well, this is the first time i installed kubuntu and i must say, nice work. ( i started off about 6 years ago with slackware )
<spurgeon> i am probably going to install -> / at ext3 and /usr at reiser then
<pip> thanks
<guiden> how do I get the default theme that kubuntu came with back?
<kevin> good morning
<kevin> can someone help me with a shutdown problem?
<pip> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<pip> kernel?
<Morrissey> Is BERYL on KDE known to be very slow? Not the 3d effects (Theyr actually fast), but normal web browsing, etc etc?
<Morrissey> Does it help upgrading ram? Have 2x256 now
<trench-> Morrissey, i would attribute that more to your vidcard capability
<pip> there are many kernel hearders available,which one to install ?
<msl> Morrissey: more RAM always helps
<Schalken> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<Morrissey> trench-, what do you mean? Its a laptop with ATI radeon 9000 in it. all the 3d effects is very sharp :) Benchmark show me that I have over 200 frames/sec
<trench-> Morrissey, ati has well known shortcomings as far as driver issues
<trench-> when it comes to linux distros
<trench-> most beryl users can attest to that
<trench-> hopefully yours won't be so...but ati had been behind on driver dev
<Morrissey> trench-, I know, but I made it work :)
<trench-> i actually took my alienware laptop back for my ati be swapped for a Go7800
<Morrissey> really
<Morrissey> so youc an switch graphics card?
<trench-> yea...it was just too troublesome.
<trench-> since it was mainly a linux pc
<Morrissey> I just have to be sure :)  http://h20195.www2.hp.com/V2/pdf/c00573300.pdf TO THIS http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.asp?sku=306537 .... is that correct?
<trench-> nvidia drivers had been more mature
<trench-> yes..that's fine
<Morrissey> trench-, I got the latest open source drivers for fglrx, and 3d is really fast
<Morrissey> thanks trench- :)
<trench-> Morrissey, and that's beryl-svn, right?
<trench-> then you're good to go
<Morrissey> trench-, nah, beryl out of the beryl-repos
<xsacha> "latest open source drivers for fglrx" huh?? lol
<trench-> try to give the different beryl startup options a try
<kraut> moin
<Morrissey> xsacha, yes?
<xsacha> fglrx are closed source
<Morrissey> trench-, like?
<Morrissey> xsacha, nah, you got them for open source as well :) Google em, youll see
<trench-> like use-copy, use-cow, etc
<Morrissey> trench-, oh, I start it with beryl-xgl
<xsacha> Morrissey: you mean radeon open source driver? (not fglrx)
<Morrissey> what is cow, and what is copy? :)
<trench-> i meant to day, look at your beryl-manager options
<Morrissey> xsacha, ya, of course, sorry
<trench-> you'll see it there
<xsacha> composite overlay window and copy method (non-tfp)
<Morrissey> I dont have beryl-manager :) That
<trench-> of course you do
<Morrissey> I have to use beryl-xgl, and start emerald after that .. settings I change with beryl-settings :)
<xsacha> beryl-xgl? you're using Xgl?
<Morrissey> xsacha, obiously
<trench-> type beryl-manager in console when things are started up
<xsacha> so you're using closed source fglrx..
<Morrissey> trench-, if I type that X hangs
<trench-> weird...
<Morrissey> xsacha, my xorg.conf says radeon
<xsacha> you're using radeon in Xgl ?!?!
<Morrissey> trench-, used about a week to figure all this out :) Its strange
<xsacha> what has this world come to
<Morrissey> xsacha, I dont have a XGL session I think .. I just log in normally, and start beryl-xgl, and it works
<MetaBookfoziS> hy all! please help me my konsole won't start. [Kubuntu edgy on k7] 
<trench-> Morrissey, have you tried aiglx with your opensource driver?
<MetaBookfoziS> it starts and closes fast and shows kcrash window.
<Morrissey> trench-, dont know, whats that?
<trench-> alternative to XGL
<MetaBookfoziS> please help, it's really annoying
<xsacha> Morrissey: you shouldnt be using Xgl :S
<trench-> seems to work better with opensource radeon
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, try opening it with xterm and see if it outprints an error
<Morrissey> xsacha, ok :) Do I use xgl? hehe
<xsacha> use aiglx
<Morrissey> how do I switch to aiglx? Never understood what to do different
<MetaBookfoziS> nothing, it only says:KCrash: Application 'konsole' crashing...
<xsacha> just start up a normal X session instead of an Xgl session Morrissey
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, cat /var/log/syslog and see if it shows an error there
<trench-> i got an old laptop with a radeon IGP/aiglx...works nicely for a slow machine
<MetaBookfoziS> Morrissey > i have isntalled debugging symbosl, so i can pastebin the error log, if it tells something to you...
<MetaBookfoziS> ok
<xsacha> do you have Xorg >= 7.1?
<spurgeon> hey xsacha : when installing without using graphical installer > using costum partitioning it gives me the option to use reiser :P nice....
<xsacha> spurgeon: yes :) of course
<Morrissey> xsacha, ecacly what I do, I start a normal X session .. I have xorg>7,1 .. and I type beryl-xgl, and it works 200 frames pr sec
<xsacha> spurgeon: the only problem is that particular software used for the GUI does not support reiser
<MetaBookfoziS> Morrissey > nothing
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, yes, you can paste the debug info on pastebin then :) Lets have alook
* Gr1ncheux est parti, Raison: ( playa mode activated "eau a 27C" ^^ ) | Depuis: ( Samedi, 25 Novembre , 2006. 11:05:34 ) Xlack v2.1
<Morrissey> xsacha, was that strange? :)
<pip> where is the C hearder files for the running kernel ?
<trench-> in the meantime, you can install yakuake while you're fixing konsole :)
<xsacha> Morrissey: dont use an Xgl session, use a normal X session and enable composite.. then you'll be running with aiglx instead
<MetaBookfoziS> Morrissey > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33884/
<Morrissey> xsacha, believe me, I have tried EVERYTHING, this is the only way to get beryl on my laptop :) hehe
<xsacha> i mean you can stick with Xgl -- if you want -- but it is very buggy for me atleast
<Morrissey> xsacha, thats what I do ... i have composite enabled, and I use a normal X session :=
<trench-> well apparently you haven't tried aiglx :)
<xsacha> Morrissey: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AIGLX              (last line says what?_
<Morrissey> trench-, but my X session isnt XGL either .. so what is it? :)
<xsacha> it's just Xorg
<Morrissey> (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so
<Morrissey> :)
<xsacha> ok good you're using aiglx, not xgl
<trench-> aha..
<xsacha> my guess is you've done the display numbers wrong
<Morrissey> to sec MetaBookfoziS
<xsacha> Morrissey: echo $DISPLAY
<trench-> good then
<MetaBookfoziS> okay
<Morrissey> xsacha, :0
<pip> where is the C hearder files for the running kernel ?
<Morrissey> and yes MetaBookfoziS, use yakuake :) Its great
<MetaBookfoziS> what is that?
<xsacha> Morrissey: for some reason i think you put X on :1 following from what you have to do for Xgl
<trench-> same as konsole
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, I would either use yakuake (recomended) or do a fonts reconfigure (sometimes fuck fonts up)
<xsacha> a common mistake.. in the session it should be started on :0, then normal beryl will work fine and you dont have to use beryl-xgl
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, it looks like it gives a font error
<MetaBookfoziS> ok i try, but i think i have messed up something with notebook crash (i plugged off the ac adapter without battery:/)
<MetaBookfoziS> so dpkg-reconfigre what?
<Morrissey> xsacha, ok, but I dont need to change anything? Or should I? I mean, everything works allright :) Just that standard browsing is quite slow and some other things
<MetaBookfoziS> fontconfig?
<b0ng0> ive just installed new nvidia drivers and for some reason they've changed my keyboard layout from UK to US, how can i change it back?
<pip> no one answer me ?
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<trench-> kcontrol...regional settings...keyboard layout
<pip> My adpet told me I have installed it
<xsacha> Morrissey: yeah you have everything set up right.. you're on aiglx with composite and radeon but your display number in session is wrong -- this is why you have to use beryl-xgl at the moment (beryl-xgl defaults to display :1 instead of your default of :0)
<Morrissey> xsacha, oh, ok .. but Im ok with that :) Thanks
<xsacha> ok
<trench-> probably the reason why beryl-manager is not working
<Morrissey> xsacha, you have no idea how many hours I spent on getting it working :9
<xsacha> Morrissey: nup, it's not that hard :P
<Morrissey> trench-, yeah, but do I need beryl-manager? Im fine with using beryl.settings
<trench-> Morrissey, if anyone will know beryl here, that'll be xsacha :)
<xsacha> dont need it, i dont use beryl-manager
<MetaBookfoziS> i have reconfigured fontconfig and fonctonfig-config, but it gives error, i'm pasting, a moment
<Morrissey> xsacha, hehe, yeah, but theres many bad howtos out there, ecspeially for my hardware
<Morrissey> xsacha, trench-: sweet :)
<MetaBookfoziS> hmm, i think i need xrestart for font relaoding... moment
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, I would really do a "sudo apt-get install yakuake && yakuake" and press f12 :) Check it out
<xsacha> yeah many howtos are outdated because you had to use Xgl just recently and a lot of things have changed so they'll give bad info
<Morrissey> xsacha, wich hardware are you on?
<b0ng0> i cant add any keyboard layouts
<xsacha> radeon 9600
<Morrissey> xsacha, exacly
<Morrissey> xsacha, ok, I have a 9000, is there a huge difference? Cant wait to get my RAM though :)
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, I would really do a "sudo apt-get install yakuake && yakuake" and press f12 :) Check it out
<xsacha> not much
<MetaBookfoziS> :(
<MetaBookfoziS> yes, i try but i don'T think this problem only in konsole, i think i have some damaged files caused by the crashes
<Morrissey> xsacha, do you use that copy/cat or something thingy? And does it improve perfomance?
<xsacha> my card doesnt have 2d acceleration because it's  9600 :( and that pretty much evens it out
<MetaBookfoziS> so i want to repair it, before i have other crashing apps
<trench-> use-copy, and yes, it's helpful
<MetaBookfoziS> and in otherways, krusader uses konsole, and it isn't starts without konsole.
<xsacha> copy/cat? oh.. use-copy -- yeah i have to use that to get water effects :P
<MetaBookfoziS> isn't start == kcrash ...
<Morrissey> trench-, ok, thanks :)
<MetaBookfoziS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33885/
<xsacha> beryl-xgl --use-copy
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, have never seen that error before: any of you guys make any sence of this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33884/ ... looks like a font error
<MetaBookfoziS> i have this after fontconfig reconfig, it's shorter than the before
<Morrissey> xsacha, ok, brb! ill give it a go
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, I have to restart, brb
<MetaBookfoziS> okay
<xsacha> restart? :S
<MetaBookfoziS> xrestart, imo
<phanatik> guten morgen!!!
<trench-> hehehe
<`Alex`> so ... may i ask a question ? :D
<MetaBookfoziS> gut, besser , gosser
<trench-> windows flashbackl?
<xsacha> ohhh morrissey isnt using svn, i just scrolled back and saw lol
<trench-> flashback*
<trench-> hahahaha
<trench-> oh-oh
<MetaBookfoziS> hmm, he is restarted completely:D
<xsacha> LOL
<trench-> i've only rebooted my pc twice since install...both for kernel updates
<xsacha> i once managed to kill kernel.. sak wouldnt work so i needed hard reboot
<xsacha> and another time i got frustrated and was just hoping that a restart would fix my problem, of course it didnt -- but in the time waiting for the reboot i figured it out
<trench-> hehehe
<`Alex`> so ... could you guys help me out a bit ? :D
<MetaBookfoziS> xsacha > :D
<`Alex`> MetaBookFoziS
<`Alex`> cnan you answer a question for me pls ?
<`Alex`> :D
<MetaBookfoziS> if you didn't ask, i can't.
<MetaBookfoziS> :) so don 't ask about you may ask... askit:D
<MetaBookfoziS> if we can, we helps you...
<trench-> xsacha, we got an ETA for the svn yet? :)
<MetaBookfoziS> what is the main packages?
<MetaBookfoziS> or kubuntu-desktop ?
<`Alex`> oki ... well the problem is ... i boot the kubuntu CD . i choose install or run kubuntu ... and iti gives me a black screen with an error like hdb: timeout and something about dma and after that hdb: drive not ready for command
<MetaBookfoziS> hopp sorry
<trench-> drive could be failing
<MetaBookfoziS> hmm, try gogling for it, i don't think you are alone with this problem
<MetaBookfoziS> but i never saw that.
<MetaBookfoziS> so i can't help on you.
<`Alex`> any other linux release works
<`Alex`> :/
<trench-> could be a bad burn then
<trench-> if as you said, other distros work with it
<`Alex`> could it be the iso image ?
<trench-> not the image, the way it's burned
<xsacha> trench-: eta for it to go up?
<`Alex`> oki
<trench-> crappy media, etc
<trench-> yes xsacha :)
<`Alex`> thx
<`Alex`> i'll burn it again
<xsacha> well ixce said he was getting hammered and wanted svn mirrors -- do we have any svn mirrors lined up? :)
<trench-> 'Alex', try to burn it slower
<trench-> ahhh...
<`Alex`> it was 16x
<`Alex`> even slower v?
<trench-> try slower
<trench-> 8x
<`Alex`> i had one at 32
<`Alex`> i'l try another disk
<trench-> coz the faster you burn, if the media is no good, you get a bad burn
<`Alex`> bye
<`Alex`> thx
<`Alex`> i'll be back if it keeps showing it
<`Alex`> :D
<heinkel_111> on Dapper, there was a lot of status messages displayed at system start (under the kubuntu logo). Can that be enabled on Edgy?
<trench-> goodluck
<`Alex`> thx
<xsacha> all my media is verbatim :)
<trench-> those 100 packs always give troubles
<trench-> sure it's a bargain
<trench-> i won't trust sensitive data on them
<Morrissey> xsacha, hi again :) I have enabled --use-cow, but no difference to anything though ... have you any recomendations concerning optimizing my performance? Som tags I should use with beryl-xgl or anything?
<xsacha> oh btw Morrissey i just scrolled up after you left and saw you arent using the svn version 0.1.3
<xsacha> you need 0.1.3 for --use-copy :S
<Morrissey> xsacha, oh :) What does --use-copy do actually+
<xsacha> it doesnt use texture from pixmap, so you dont need aiglx, Xgl or anything like that
<heinkel_111> on Dapper, there was a lot of status messages displayed at system start (under the kubuntu logo). Can that be enabled on Edgy?
<Morrissey> xsacha, you said that I use 0.1.3, and i need 0.1.3 for --use-copy :)
<Morrissey> xsacha, will that improve perfomance?
<trench-> 0.1.3 - svn
<Morrissey> so I should get the non-svn? How would I do that :) =
<Morrissey> wops, sory xsacha something went wrong here :) fell out :P But I should upgrade my beryl-xgl thing?
<cox377> i'm havint this problem, i added a new hdd to my system last night and now just when loading live cd it throws up loads of errors, remove the hdd and the problems goes. does anyone know why this would be?
<Schalken> I've just installed LAMP (well, the L was already installed), is apache set to start when the system boots by default?
<trench-> perhaps jumper issues?
<Morrissey> cox377, wich errors?
<xsacha> Morrissey: if you want use-copy, you need 0.1.3
<cox377> trench-: i've tried all the jumper settings
<xsacha> it's not that much of a performance boost, i wouldnt worry about it, just some cool effects in 0.1.3 you're missing out on :)
<cox377> Morrissey: it gives errors every step of the way of boot, the current errors are
<cox377> squashhfs error
<MenZa> Schalken: I'd assume you had to set /whatever/the/dir/is/lampp START to run on startup
<Morrissey> xsacha, oh :P Ive seen the wather marks on youtube, looks like a system deprover :P
<Morrissey> (if thats a word)
<trench-> cox377, there's a slim chance it can be a bad hdd...have you confirmed it works?
<Schalken> MenZa: i hadn't set anything, just installed the packages.
<MenZa> oh
* MenZa shrugs
<MenZa> Ah dunno.
<Morrissey> isnt lamp in /etc/init.d/ ??
<xsacha> Morrissey: deprover?
<cox377> trench-: yup checked it, i mean it gives errors all the way through the boot
<Schalken> MenZa: "apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server" that is
<MenZa> I know xampp isn't
<Morrissey> xsacha, opposite of improve :P hehe
<xsacha> ah no, the effects work great :)
<Schalken> Morrissey: i will have a look in init.d
<xsacha> the big 3 for eating FPS are still: blur, water and trailfocus here
<Morrissey> xsacha, oh, maybe I should upgrade .. how would I do that? I mean whats your repos for that
<xsacha> beryl-svn repository...
<Morrissey> xsacha, water's off, trailfocus is off .. blur? wheres that?
<Schalken> Morrissey: there is a file called "apache2" in /etc/init.d, does that mean it will start on boot?
<xsacha> blur effects
<Morrissey> and blur is of :) nice
<Morrissey> Schalken, not nesicarely, it just means its a system deamon ... you could make it bootable in system settings -> Advanced -> System Services I think
<Morrissey> xsacha, ok, Ill look into those repos, thanks
<Schalken> Morrissey: there isn't an 'advanced' section in kcontrol
<Morrissey> Schalken, not kcontrol ... go to you kde-menu and press system settings
<Morrissey> there should be an advance tab at the top
<xsacha> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre2/48545-2.png <-- intel pci express :P
<Schalken> Morrissey: errrr i have very custom KMenu
<Morrissey> Schalken, kbfx :P Ok, two sec
<Morrissey> Schalken, in kcontrol --> Sysmte Administration -> system Services
<Morrissey> xsacha, whats the beryl-svn repo? cant find it
<xsacha> tuxfamily one
<Schalken> Morrissey: cool, it has 'yes' for 'start at boot' :D :D :D
<Morrissey> Schalken, then you good to go :)
<Morrissey> xsacha, deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<Morrissey> deb-src http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<Morrissey> thanks xsacha
<cntb> \o guys  looking for openoffice channel . here on freenode or other network ? appreciate useful info
<xsacha> Morrissey: there's a key you need too
<Schalken> Morrissey: my webdev system is set up, cheers
<cntb>  #kubuntu below 300 ppl ? go #kubuntu do !
<Morrissey> Schalken, happy serving :)
<Morrissey> xsacha, oh, wheres that key?
<Morrissey> nm, I had it allready
<xsacha> k
<Morrissey> its on its way down .. so I should restart X, use beryl-xgl --use-copy then :)
<meta> how can i reinstall kde on kubuntu?
<trench-> adept manager...request reinstall installed kde components
<meta> the apt-get install --reinstall kdebase is says kdebase-dev broken because some konsole version isn't able to install
<SortOfThing> try to remove konsole et reinstall it
<pascalFR> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<meta> nope...
<Morrissey> xsacha, got a bunch load of errors :( beryl-xgl: Couldn't load plugin 'resize'
<Morrissey> beryl-xgl: '/usr/lib/beryl/libplace.so' plugin version does not match beryl version
<Morrissey> ++++++ many more, and beryl-xgl didnt start :(
<xsacha> Morrissey: you just updated beryl-core?
<xsacha> Morrissey: need to update all packages
<Morrissey> xsacha, i just did a sudo apt-get upgrade
<Schalken> actually, by the default LAMP install, can my computer act as a webserver to other computers on the LAN?
<xsacha> Morrissey: did you remove old deb package for 0.1.1? then sudo apt-get update ?
<Morrissey> xsacha, no, how would I?
<xsacha> then sudo apt-get install beryl
<Morrissey> in /var/cache?
<xsacha> it's in the same sources.list that you just put beryl-svn in
<Morrissey> ok
<Morrissey> Ill give it a go :)
<Morrissey> two sec
<Morrissey> xsacha, it worked :) thanks .. wich new effects should I try then? :P
* Morrissey hugs eyecandy
<xsacha> :) burn, beam
<xsacha> 3d
<xsacha> group, ..
<Morrissey> what does that 3d thing do? I enabled it :P
<xsacha> rotate your cube and look side on at the windows
<Morrissey> um. whats the difference? :)
<xsacha> it comes *off* the cube
<meta__> hey Morrissey
<meta__> yakuake have the same error
<Morrissey> xsacha, oh .. hehe! Sweet :P
<meta__> that konsole have
<Morrissey> meta__, really .. that actually makes sence since yakukae uses many of the konsole features ..
<Morrissey> hm
<Morrissey> can you give me your pastebin again?
<Morrissey> xsacha, burn, beam? Wheres that? :P
<meta__> i have renamed my .kde and i'm after some xrestarts, kdebase reinstalls
<meta__> so not, but i make a new
<xsacha> Morrissey: Animation
<Morrissey> meta__, I would actually try to make a new user and log in with him and check if konsole works .. then we know its your personal settings, not global
<Morrissey> xsacha, haha! Burn was way funny
<meta__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33890/
<xsacha> Morrissey: try particle size ~4.0 and # of particles: ~4000 :P
<xsacha> and turn on smoke
<meta__> hm ok, but the renamoing of .kde won'T helped...
<meta__> and if i rename /home/meta ?:)
<meta__> ok... go try make a new user
<Morrissey> xsacha, omg, that actually is quite sweet :P I really wish I had just a little better laptop right about now :)
<xsacha> Morrissey: yeah it probably doesnt look so nice on a laptop :P
<Morrissey> xsacha, it doesnt :P but it still fun to play around with
<mkaster> hey i need some help
<mkaster> i'm a lil new to linux and i don't know how to install the soundcard
<mkaster> it says that the mixer is not found
<crimsun> mkaster: what sound card is it?
<mkaster> do u know how to check it?
<Morrissey> mkaster, lspci
<mkaster> that didnt tell me about my sound card
<mkaster> it listed the things that r installed and working
<Morrissey> mkaster, no, it lists your PCI bus ... check again
<mkaster> it is builtin to the mobo
<balfasz> hi, Morrissey i'm meta from a new user
<balfasz> but konsole won't want to start:/
<Morrissey> balfasz, that makes it a bit more tricky
<balfasz> :(
<Morrissey> balfasz, let me check your errors again
<hirs> hi
<balfasz> okay
<crimsun> mkaster: how old is the computer?
<mkaster> hold on let me get to this specific one and i can tell u the model
<hirs> has any one tryed to apt-build firefox?
<Morrissey> balfasz, you got me stuck ... it still looks like a font error, did you say that other programs are crashing as well?
<balfasz> krusader want's to use konsole so that crashes like yakuake
<Morrissey> xsacha, whats the big difference between compiz/beryl actually?
<Morrissey> balfasz, ok, try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall konsole" maybe (though I doubt it will help)
<balfasz> i tryed that...
<balfasz> won't helped
<Morrissey> balfasz, I actually lost your pastebin again, too much restarting X over here :) Remember the url?
<mkaster> it is a compaq deskpro sff with pentium 3 (600 mhz)  and i can't seem to find the model number
<Morrissey> mkaster, lspci | grep Multimedia
<Morrissey> does that give you anything?
<Morrissey> mkaster, or lspci | grep Sound
<mkaster> its not doing anything
<crimsun> grep Audio
<balfasz> Morrissey:
<balfasz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33891/
<balfasz> the problem is not about libc?
<Morrissey> one sec balfasz
<balfasz> okay
<Morrissey> wich version of kde and konsole do you have balfasz? have you been playing with "kde4"??
<mati> where is wine config file?
<mkaster> ill brb i can find out the info when i log into windows
<Schalken> it seems every torrent i have in KTorrent reports no peers, what could be wrong?
<Morrissey> balfasz, wait
<trench-> Schalken, ports forwarded?
<Schalken> trench-: forwarded where?
<trench-> or opened?
<trench-> if youre using a router
<Morrissey> balfasz, ok, I traced your bug to http://lists.kde.org/?l=konsole-devel&m=114010128401313&w=2 ... so Its a known bug allright, Ill give you a text if I find anything more
<trench-> or behind a firewall
<balfasz> i'm on the same domain
<trench-> ktorrent uses a specific peer port
<cafenet69> edgddddgg
<Schalken> trench-: does edgy have a firewall?
<balfasz> i'm reading who have this and who have soludion
<mati> ppls where i can find wine config file? :/
<trench-> iptables
<Schalken> trench-: how do i see if its open?
<trench-> by default it will be open
<trench-> so you're not using a router?
<Schalken> trench-: no, directed to external adsl modem
<Morrissey> xsacha, does animation "deprove" the system much as well? :)
<Schalken> mati_pl: ~/.wine/
<xsacha> Morrissey: not here..
<trench-> does your adsl modem have firewall/nat?
<trench-> some of them do, that's why i asked
<xsacha> say lower performance instead :P
<Schalken> trench-: i doubt it, becuase it worked on suse and i hadnt touched my modem since.
<trench-> cool then
<Morrissey> xsacha, hehe, ok .. I
<trench-> try a known torrent with a lot of peers
<trench-> better yet, try azureus
<Schalken> trench-: do you have one?
<Schalken> azureus?
<trench-> yes
<trench-> a much better torrent client
<trench-> imo
* apokryphos prefers ktorrent
<defrysk> ktorrent is great
<mati_pl> Schalken which file is it i have there: system.reg userdef.reg user.reg //im new to linux
<trench-> azureus just had been friendly with trackers :)
<cntb> xsane preview screen disappears after 2 seconds on canon lide60 scanner . help
<defrysk> latest ktorrent from here :  http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/
<Schalken> mati_pl: i think wine config is stored somewhere in its registry. if you want to do configuration use winecfg
<mati_pl> i wanted add
<mati_pl> "ClientSideAntiAliasWithRender" = "N"
<mati_pl> "ClientSideAntiAliasWithCore" = "N"
<mati_pl> to use one game..
<trench-> or look for the kde frontend of wine, "kwine"
<cntb> xsane preview screen disappears after 2 seconds on canon lide60 scanner . help
<trench-> wrong window >.<
<Schalken> mati_pl: errrr thats probably under the \\wine\\drivers part of the registry
<cntb> found it . was really simple sorry to bother
<trench-> oh...i was on the right window...hahaha
<Schalken> trench-: do you know a torrent that you know has peers?
<mati_pl> ok i got it :) thx very much :)
<trench-> Schalken, grab like the latest episode of Heroes or Prison Break from torrentspy
<trench-> those have tons of peers
<Schalken> trench-: i dont know what that is but okay
<_4strO> yop yop
<trench-> tv show
<trench-> www.torrentspy.com
<trench-> search it there
<trench-> pretty cool tv series if i may say so :)
<Schalken> trench-: which one is cool?
<trench-> prison break
<MenZa> !warez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about warez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trench-> now on it's second season
<defrysk> this is not a torrents chat afaIk
<trench-> (my bad)
<mkaster> i'm back with info on my audio card
<Schalken> trench-: ah, yes we had that in aus, never got into it tho
<defrysk> so please take this elsewhere or talk privatly
<mkaster> it is an ESS Audiodrive, can someone help me install it
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mkaster> maybe we can use the windows driver? ess.sys?
<MenZa> And anyway, keep warez away
<Morrissey> is tv torrents warez? Havent read about that yet
<trench-> mkaster, there are ess drivers for linux...i use an alegro once before
<ce_ndut> hai
<MistaED2> mkaster: the issue is it's an ISA based sound chip, which needs manual module option probing
<Schalken> trench-: the heroes torrent has plenty, must be a bad tracker i was using
<defrysk> Morrissey, its off topic
<trench-> they're not warez...but anyway...
<trench-> just off topic
<mkaster> oh so can you help me do that?
<Morrissey> it wasnt a related question :) Just wondered (Wich btw also was off topic) :P
<MistaED2> mkaster: i have a laptop which has an ESS, not sure if it's the exact same as yours "es1688"
<trench-> mkaster, that was on a different distro before...not kubuntu
<Schalken> trench-: actually torrentspy has some good torrents, thansk for that
<trench-> shhh with the warez talk :P
<balfasz> Morrissey: i'm rebooting now brb
<mkaster> i have a ESS AudioDrive according to windows
<Schalken> trench-: its not like thats all they have on there...
<Schalken> or is it.
<MistaED2> mkaster: you're lucky, i've got the line which i put in my /etc/modules from tomboy notes: snd-es1688 options snd-es1688 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=3 fm_port=0x388 mpu_port=0x330
<trench-> channel rules we must respect...that's all
<MistaED2> but it is probably got different values, so try to check them in windows if you can
<Schalken> right.
<mkaster> but how do i use that info, i'm kinda new that's why i'm using an older computer for learning linux
<MistaED2> mkaster: afaik, the ESS audiodrive driver was a dos driver for win9x, check the autoexec.bat for values perhaps
<conor> hi, just wondering how to install nvidia drivers
<mkaster> what is afaik
<xsacha> as far as i know
<conor> as far as i know
<conor> :o
<`Alex`> :|
<`Alex`> it seems i am back
<conor> \o|
<conor> |o|
<defrysk> !nvidia | conor
<ubotu> conor: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<conor> ty
<MistaED2> mkaster: sorry "as far as i know", ok could you please go into the driver properties in windows and get any info you can on this sound card? like the model number, any dma/irq values, etc.
<conor> im getting this from console
<conor> conor@conor-desktop:~$ sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7184-pkg1.run
<conor> sh: Can't open NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-7184-pkg1.run
<trench-> have to be in the dir where the file is
<mkaster> dammit let me logon to irc using my other computer, hold on
<defrysk> conor, read the link privded by ubotu
<defrysk> !language | mkaster
<ubotu> mkaster: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MistaED2> mkaster: hang on
<mkaster> i'm staying here
<`Alex`> i managed to install kubuntu .......... but i have a stupid problem :D
<xsacha> spci | grep Audio ?
<xsacha> l
<MistaED2> there might be a way to force auto detecting it, i remember redhat had a tool for old ISA sound chipsets which have no plug and play
<`Alex`> i made the user wen i installed it .......... but now i don't have root access
<TheGateKeeper> use sudo Alex
<trench-> the user password is the root password...then you just sudo
<defrysk> !sudo | `Alex`
<ubotu> `Alex`: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<`Alex`> yes
<`Alex`> but i try to use the package manager
<`Alex`> and requires root access ........ the user password does not work
<`Alex`> :/
<defrysk> `Alex`, read ubotus message and link
<MetaBookfoziS> oaaa oaaa:(
<MetaBookfoziS> konsole won't start:(
<MetaBookfoziS> Morrissey > how can i downgrade libc?
<MetaBookfoziS> i think possible thatis a problem..
<MistaED2> mkaster: some info: http://www.oliyiptong.com/blog/2006/07/15/old-hardware-help-in-ubuntu/
<conor> what repostories do i change for the nvidia drivers?
<defrysk> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<MetaBookfoziS> 4mb to 12mb:)
<defrysk> conor, you need restricted in your repo for nvidia-glx
<mkaster> ok im here on my other computer
<conor> defrysk: thats all ?
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, hi ... first, you should get an older package on the web
<mkaster> im logging into windows now
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, then you should "sudo apt-get remove libc" and "sudo dpkg -i <older package>.deb"
<eft> Hi. on 6.10 how can I stop resolv.conf from being overwritten? Commenting out the make_resolv_conf() function in dhclient-script and adding prepend domain-name-servers 130.89.1.2; dhclient.conf both don't work.
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i get what libc is i needed
<MetaBookfoziS> is there a million libc package
<defrysk> conor, after sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx , do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<defrysk> then restart X conor
<defrysk> thats all
<mkaster> it shows up in device manager as "es1869 plug and play audiodrive (wdm)"
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, im sorry, I dont know
<conor> defrysk:  thanks for your help
<Morrissey> MetaBookfoziS, have you tried --reinstall libc as well?
<fdoving> eft: what if you remove the 'domain-name' and 'domain-name-servers' from the 'request' line, in dhclient.conf ?
<defrysk> conor, if you have an older card get nvidia-glx-legacy
<conor> 7600gt :D
<defrysk> ok
<MetaBookfoziS> !info libc
<mkaster> did my friend go away?
<ubotu> Package libc does not exist in any distro I know
<MistaED2> mkaster: excellent, the driver we need to use in linux is snd-es18xx (however sometimes windows gives out wrong info and it really is an snd-es16xx)
<MetaBookfoziS> ^
<eft> fdoving: thanks, gonna try
<MetaBookfoziS> Morrissey >
<MetaBookfoziS> ^
<mkaster> ok do u want me to go back into linux?
<MistaED2> mkaster: one sec, we need some dma/irq numbers, can you go into the properties of the driver under windows and just look around the tabs for some of this info?
<georgeb> eft: you can try to modify /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf; remove domain-name-servers from request and require sections, I not sure if this is enough, though
<mkaster> im writing them down now
<fdoving> eft: also, 'supersede' is often better than prepend for dmina-name-servers.
<mkaster> the i/o ranges too?
<eft> kk, will do supersede as well :)
<MistaED2> mkaster: all i needed for this laptop was irq, dma1, dma2, fm_port & mpu_port (the two on the end i don't think really matter unless you want midi playback)
<georgeb> fdoving, eft: what do you mean by supersede ?
<mkaster> what is fm and mpu port?
<Momal> Can someone tell me how to allow mysql 4.1 (linux install ubuntu) to accept external connections | I asked in #mysql but someone might know here as well
<eft> georgeb, its another line in dhclient.conf that is commented out by default
<georgeb> fdoving, eft: aha, got it.. in dhclient.conf
<conor> dunno if its still a driver problem but when i drag my windows they leave a trail behind them
<mkaster> is it okay to paste the data in here or is it against channel rules?
<MistaED2> mkaster: not 100% sure on fm but mpu is "mpu401" for midi file playback
<MistaED2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MistaED2> mkaster: try putting it on pastebin
<conor> http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/6053/snapshot1uy1.png
<conor> thats a bit of it
<mkaster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33899/
<Morrissey> xsacha, what is FSP?
<Fiya_Break> anyone have problems with intenet on kubuntu, whree when seemingly only loading websites, dns will just stop working altogether
<xsacha> Morrissey: Focus Steal Protection
<Fiya_Break> no matter what your dns servers are set to
<Fiya_Break> i dont lose any active connections, so i know the nets not going out, and it doesnt happen in windows
<Fiya_Break> i can access the net with my laptop wihle the desktop with kubuntu just stops resolving
<Fiya_Break> this happens consistantly
<MistaED2> mkaster: cool, we're ready to get linux working with the sound chip
<conor> anyone ?
<AlexC> pip: #wooooooooooooo
<mkaster> MistaED2: so start up linux?
<MistaED2> mkaster: yep
<MetaBookfoziS> so no idea why my konversation don't want to start?
<conor> ok this might be a stupid question
<mkaster> MistaED2: im gonna want midi playback just in case so will that be any trouble to add on to help me?
<MetaBookfoziS> this might be a 4hour old question
<conor> but can someon take a screenie of all there networks settings
<MetaBookfoziS> and not konversation, konsole
<conor> i deleted 2 things that had ipv6 in them
<MistaED2> mkaster: no problem at all actually
<mkaster> cool
<conor> :_( i hate slow internet
<mkaster> MistaED2: j/w where did u learn linux? I'm looking to learn it to put it on my resume since i'm already an expert at windows OS
<mkaster> MistaED2: ok it started up
<eft> fdoving, georgeb: Didn't work. Thanks for the suggestions though :) Might uninstalling dhcp be ab option? I want static anyway.
<MistaED2> mkaster: k, here is the pastebin i've typed up with some instructions: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33901/
<conor> can someone tell me what they have in the box on network settings
<conor> anything with ip6
<conor> ....
<fdoving> eft: what is your setup like? you'll have to restart dhclient to make it re-read the config.
<conor> :_(
<eft> fdoving: I've got nic to nic with my debian server that doesn't run a dhcp server
<mkaster> MistaED2: It asks for a password
<fdoving> eft: where do you get the dhcp information from? i doubt dhclient will update resolv.conf if there is no dhcp-server available.
<Gunirus> hio
<Gunirus> hi
<MistaED2> mkaster: yeah put in your admin/root password
<Gunirus> I have a problem on edgy
<Gunirus> I can't set my keyboard layout
<Gunirus> The list is empt
<Gunirus> y
<mkaster> MistaED2: i didnt set one up for root
<travkin> Gunirus, use xorg.conf
<travkin> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MistaED2> mkaster: yeah ubuntu uses sudo so just use your user password
<Gunirus> But, why is the list in kcontrol empty?
<eft> fdoving: Well, ifdown/ifup and networking restart don't do anything but after a reboot resolv.conf is again overwritten eventhough I *think* I set it up as static.
<conor> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<trench-> some kde modules most likely failed to load
<xsteadfastx> is there a way to boot from the actual kubuntu cd in the server mode?
<agresion> `Alex
<mkaster> MistaED2: ok now to follow the rest of tyhe directions
<Gunirus> xorg.conf is correct
<Gunirus> only my alt gr + ... keys are not working
<`Alex> just an answer i want .......... can i do something to actualy login as root ?
<fdoving> eft: do you have the package 'resolvconf' installed?
<fdoving> !rootsudo | `alex
<ubotu> `alex: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<eft> fdoving: yes
<mkaster> MistaED2: is the symbol between the 0 and 220 an x?
<conor> this means ipv6 is still enabled right ?
<conor> conor@conor-desktop:~$  ip a | grep inet6
<conor>     inet6 ::1/128 scope host
<conor>     inet6 fe80::215:f2ff:fe77:3005/64 scope link
<MistaED2> mkaster: yep
<conor> woops
<conor> wasnt the pastebin link xD
<Gunirus> travkin: Now everything is fine, except alt gr + ... keys
<hirs> hi
<fdoving> eft: then you can use resolvconf to manage nameservers. 'man resolvconf' , the easy way is to put your resolv.conf entries in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<MetaBookfoziS> Morrissey > have you any idea where i need to go?
<conor> anyone know how i reset all my internet and network settings to when i installed ?
<fdoving> eft: that file is prepended to the dynamic nameserver entries created by resolvconf.
<hirs> does anyone know why I get a crash dialog in kaffeine on exit?
<hirs> I'm using version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2
<eft> fdoving: thanks, will try, but this one also says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN". And afaik /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink to this file.
<mkaster> MistaED2: i did everything up to "if u want sound at startup" but theres nothing in the mixers when i goto the sound thing
<fdoving> eft: it's not a link to that file. it's a link to /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf
<travkin>  Error loading '/home/travkin/.xchat2/xmms-info.pl':
<travkin>  Can't locate MP3/Info.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 4) line 4.
<travkin>  BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 4) line 4.
<travkin> wtf?
<travkin> libxmms-perl installed
<MistaED2> mkaster: ok with the modprobe command did it complain, what did it do?
<kaffeewoller> hi guys, i am having an installation problem with the alternate cd of kubuntu edgy
<mkaster> it didnt give any output
<kaffeewoller> i am given a Debootstrap Error, Faild to determine the codename for the release.
<fdoving> eft: you'll edit the file that includes the warning at the top in /etc/resolvconf/run/resolv.conf. resolv.conf is generated from teh files in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<kaffeewoller> what's going on?
<eft> fdoving: Ok thanks a lot?! gonna try it now. brb :)
<mkaster> MistaED2:  it didnt give any output
<kaffeewoller> so I can't even install the base system
<cox377> I've got this problem when i do sudo -i
<cox377> or anything to do with sudo
<cox377> it gives this error
<cox377> cant stat /etc/sudoers: no such file or directory
<cox377> does anyone know what this might be?
<MistaED2> mkaster: hmm, i guess just continue on with putting the snd-es18xx into the /etc/modules file and restart ubuntu, if you still don't get any sound try editing the files and put snd-es16xx in instead
<mkaster> MistaED2: i just restarted kmix and it didnt have the X over it anymore im gonna look for my mp3 file i had and try to play it
<cox377> anyone?
<MistaED2> mkaster: ok cool, maybe look for a program such as xmms which uses alsa natively, as a lot of kde apps go through "ARTS" first, which sucks
<eft> fdoving: Thanks a lot, it works! Now in gonna unbork all the other config files I've mangled in the process :)
<zerak> do microsoft sponsor Ubuntu / Kubuntu ? ( I am seriously starting to wonder )
<vryko> goodmorning everybody
<mkaster> MistaED2: i'm in kaffeine player and i opened up the xine engine settings and set it to also but it isnt playing and there are these expert settings that are confusing
<cox377> zerak: what makes u say that?
<MistaED2> mkaster: ok try what i said just above, experiment a little
<mkaster> MistaED2: is it supposed to make a sound when i raise and lower the volume in the mixer?
<MetaBookfoziS> hmm my firefox goes crazy
<MistaED2> snd-es16xx instead of snd-es18xx perhaps, or just restart with the /etc/modules filled out
<MistaED2> mkaster: probably not, so there's a sound chip appearing in the mixer?
<cox377> "cant stat /etc/sudoers: no such file or directory"
<zerak> cox377 due to all the bugs
<MetaBookfoziS> http://metamorfozis.hu/p/ff.png
<mkaster> yes it says ESS AudioDrive ES1869
<MetaBookfoziS> please check it, my buttons and controls died
<MetaBookfoziS> why?
<mkaster> should I try restarting?
<cox377> zerak: lol
<zerak> cox377 and i configure something to work and then later it is all gone
<cox377> zerak: thats odd
<cox377> so far my kubuntu has been running perfectly, it's become  little unstable the last couple of days but thats a hw issue i think
<MistaED2> mkaster: yes try a restart, and good it appears in the mixer (i'm thinking now it could be the dma1= & dma2= may need their numbers swapped or something silly like that
<wilman> i dont hear sound whit flashplayer. does anyone has a remedy ?
<zerak> cox377 if you want to see things that are odd, use user management and try to get admin mode, sometimes you get a dialog sometimes you get stuck without a dialog and unable to do anything (like SuSe -"do you want to proced?" and gives one BIG OK dialog (no no button or cancel)
<zerak> cox377 or what about previously in ubuntu, saving root password in the log file so that anybody could read it
<zerak> cox377 uninstalling xserver without reason if you ask me
<Hobbsee> wilman: in firefox?
<wilman> ja
<wilman> is dat makkelijk op te lossen?
<wilman> is that easy to solve?
<Hobbsee> wilman: install alsa-oss, and run aoss firefox
<Hobbsee> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mkaster> yeah its still not playing
<wilman> ok
<Hobbsee> wilman: see the troubleshooting under https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-c268ba69c6b38af1dc31ea09701c7d296cf971c3 for a permanent solution
<wilman> well even with aoss it doesnt work
<mkaster> for some reason no media player on kubuntu will play the audi or even start playing but audio comes out of the speakers when i close windows
<Alter-Ego> what is initramfs used for
<Alter-Ego> ?
<unclemike> ? whats the latest kernel for 6.06...i have 2.6.15-23-386 installed right now
<icheyne> unclemike, I'm on edgy, but so long as you are on a P2 or above, you should install the 686 kernel
<unclemike> im on a p2 450
<BluesKaj> Howdy All ! :)
<cntb> A guy asked me
<cntb> >>>>> (15:40:22) bloodhound: cntb: i could say with so many debian derivates , why ubuntu ?
<cntb> what do I answer ?
<Jucato> "personal choice/preference/taste"
<cntb> that's all Jucato?
<Jucato> it's the only one that you won't need to defend :)
<cntb> heard of puppyOS ?
<Mehercle> How can i reconfigure my x server?
<cntb> here comes the root
<Jucato> heard of it, never seen/tried it
<Jucato> Mehercle: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mehercle> thanks
<cntb> me neither
<cntb>  -- jucato /whois bloodhound
<Smooph> hi anbody here who knows his way through css
<Jucato> O.o
<cntb> and  -/invite jucato #puppylinux
<Jucato> err.. why?
<cntb> just so
<Duesentrieb> hi all - i lost the tray icon for laptop battery status (klaptopdeamon/powernow, i guess). How do i get it back?
<Duesentrieb> i can't find anything in the "add applet" dialog
<cntb> Duesentrieb: -- I guess >> System Settings
<Duesentrieb> cntb: didn't see anything obvious there either...
<Duesentrieb> in the control panel, i mean
<Duesentrieb> System- > Settings doesn't exist
<Jucato> he meant "System Settings"
<cntb> no no Duesentrieb
<cntb> exactly Jucato Duesentrieb
<cntb> and there maybe hardware > Laptops & Power
<Duesentrieb> (background: i tried kpowersave, which replaces klaptopdaemon/powernowd/apmd; but it didn't work, so i reverted. But now i don't see a frontend for the laptop/power stuff any more)
<cntb> Duesentrieb:  last above pls
<Duesentrieb> cntb: there's nothing about hardware or laptop or power there.
<cntb> on mine there is
<Duesentrieb> im using 3.5.5
<Duesentrieb> kde 3.5.5 that is
<cntb> I even found a place Duesentrieb
<Duesentrieb> oh cool, where?
<cntb> check it out Duesentrieb SystemSettings > HARDWARE > LAptop &Power > LAPTOP battery > checkbox for "Show battery monitor"
<Duesentrieb> there's no hardware section in the system settings.
<cntb> ask other ppl here will ell you the same Duesentrieb
<Duesentrieb> cntb: are you using edgy?
<cntb> what sections you have I have it translated to hebrew
<cntb> dapper
<Duesentrieb> yes, on dapper, the dialog was very different
<Duesentrieb> had a lot more sections
<cntb> is that it ? changes in edgy Duesentrieb ?
<Duesentrieb> what "it"?
<Duesentrieb> edgy makes it hard for me to find the settings, yes
<cntb> press show all Duesentrieb
<Jucato> have you tried using the search bar?
<Duesentrieb> edgy also uses a different deamon and applet for power & laptop stuff, iirc
<Duesentrieb> there'S no "show all". There'S "advanced", which gives me ttuff lice partitions, gdm config, systenv services.
<Duesentrieb> but no power/acpi stuff
<mildner> hi there how can I change to the german section...
<Jucato> Duesentrieb: you can type in the search bar the keyword, like "power"
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> it will show you how many "hits" you have
<Duesentrieb> Jucato: no matches.
<Jucato> strange...
<mildner> how can i safe these locations
<Duesentrieb> mildner: "safe"? depends on what program you are using for IRC, i guess.
<Duesentrieb> normally, you don't "save" channels...
<sybux> Hi, I'm trying to watch some divx video but I can't. I've install the w32codecs but kaffe
<cntb> systen settings shows me the binary is called ngs
<Duesentrieb> Jucato, cntb: do you have an idea in what package this stuff could be located? perhaps it got uninstalled when i tried kpowersave
<cntb> where is the ngs in dapper
<Jucato> nope
<sybux> ... but kaffeine still say that there is no plugin
<cntb> Duesentrieb: try  >>> sudo apt-cache search blabla
<cntb> k?
<Duesentrieb> cntb: did that. "ngs" turns up lots and lots of stuff. what'S ngs anyway?
<Duesentrieb> apt search is much too broad to be useful
<cntb> grep it then Duesentrieb ;-)
<mazu> is it possible to use apt-get to check dependences of all installed packages?
<cntb> sudo apt-cache search blabla | grep yourstring
<Duesentrieb> cntb: that would be redundant. the grep would be just as broad.
<Duesentrieb> mazu: "check dependencies"? it should always warn you if you have broken dependencies. you can run "apt-get -f install" (without a package) to fix broken package dependencies
<mazu> In my openoffice instead of letters in interface there are squares, and I think i might removed some package when I was uninstallig gnome
<Jucato> "apt-cache depends <package>" or "apt-cache depends --recurse <package>"
<Jucato> very useful when partnered with "grep <search_pattern>"
<Duesentrieb> ok, let me try a different approach:
<Duesentrieb> anyone using edgy on a laptop?
<mazu> yes
<Duesentrieb> mazu: got a battery life display near the clock?
<mazu> yes
<Duesentrieb> can you tell me what it is called?
<mazu> klaptop
<Duesentrieb> hm... I think that was the one i had in dapper... edgy installed another one. hm...
<mazu> if you are using kde og course
<Duesentrieb> i am
<Duesentrieb> but "klaptop" isn't offered as an applet to add.
<Duesentrieb> on the command line, i only see klaptop_acpi_helper AND klaptop_check - that'S not it
<mazu> hmmm it's a daemon
<mazu> the full name of package is klaptopdaemon
<Duesentrieb> yes... i have that
<Duesentrieb> but a deamon doesn't have a ui by itself.
<cntb> bad news . yesterday I tried kubuntu on one of newest LG COREduo laptops and.. install wont detect nenetcard pciexpress RT8168
<Duesentrieb> anyway, gotta run
<Duesentrieb> bbl
<mazu> hmmm after I had installed this, the icon shows up
<cntb> your case instructive ty Duesentrieb
<cntb> #kubuntu rather sleepy now
<mazu> here is a link to a thread on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306226
<mazu> I'm heaving problems with openoffice interface fonts
<mazu> maybe someone can help me???
<BluesKaj> anyone have the google earth repository in their sources list ?
<pascal> hi all
<BluesKaj> hi pascal
<pascal> cu
<Jucato> Blaise Pascal?
<Jucato> :)
<cntb> where is the binary of  KDESystemSettings of dapper in filesystem?
<martint> any budy home?
<martint> any budy knows some irc server howto?
<Jucato> cntb: what do you mean
<martint> I want to install IRC server on my machine (AMD64 6.10)
<martint> itried through apt-get, but couldn't figure out how to make it work
<Jucato> cntb: System Settings is launched by the "systemsettings" command in /usr/bin/ and the package that installs it is kde-systemsettings
<BluesKaj> which client ?
<Jucato> he said wants to install an IRC server?
<cntb> how do I check uptime?
<abattoir> cntb: 'uptime' in a terminal
<abattoir> (or konsole)
<cntb> ah ty
<martint> yep IRC server
<cntb> and how do  it have reported on kde? uptime Imean
<abattoir> cntb: you mean you want it shown on your desktop or something?
<Morrissey> hey, I kind of !offtopic question, but I have a 2.2 mhz Pentium 4 with 2x256mb RAM. And using XGL my computer's kinda slow (Not the 3d effects thought). Would buying a 1gb RAM chip, and replace it with one of the 256 one improve my KDE envioriemnt?
<mc__> Morrissey: it would
<Morrissey> mc__, ok, good to hear. Because normal browsing and changing between windows is really slow ..
<mc__> Morrissey: not using XGL would bring a bigger performance gain
<Morrissey> mc__, of course :) But I want both :P
<mc__> Morrissey: you could try AIGLX instead fo XGL
<Morrissey> I am .. actually :)
<martint> No IRC server howto?
<martint> ok sayonara
<oem> i have just installed kubuntu. the menus behave strangely, the focus always wanders to the topmost item
<oem> do you have that, too?
<oem> it wanders unless i am hovering over a branching item
<dirollordi> alo
<abattoir> oem: this is when you do not move the mouse pointer?
<abattoir> oem: could you try restarting KDE?
<oem> abattoir: 2x yes
<oem> should i?
<oem> i will. brb
<abattoir> oem: well, it might work fine if you restart
<abattoir> oem: else it is a bug
<abattoir> oem: never seen something like this before though
<dirollordi> someone knows if xgl can be integreted in kubuntu ?
<Morrissey> Ive seen that aMSN takes a lot of memory, is the a good looking replacement?
<Morrissey> dirollordi, I have KDE+AIGXL
<Morrissey> AIXGL*
<dirollordi> is it easy to install ?
<Morrissey> hehe
<Morrissey> it depends ..
<Morrissey> ATI or Nvidia?
<dirollordi> i'm new in the linux world ^^
<dirollordi> ATI
<abattoir> oem: works?
<oem> abattoir: it is still broken
<abattoir> oem: are you on a laptop?
<oem> yes
<Morrissey> dirollordi, then no .. it can be quite tricky ... ask around in #ubuntu-xgl and google some forums
<abattoir> oem: amd64 OS ?
<rafael_kubuntu> How can I edit a file?
<oem> abattoir: no, x386
<dirollordi> Morrissey : thx
<Morrissey> RadiantFire, pico file
<rafael_kubuntu> How can I edit a file?
<Morrissey> RadiantFire, or "gedit file"
<abattoir> rafael_kubuntu: kate file
<defrysk> in kubuntu kate /path/to/file
<abattoir> rafael_kubuntu: if you need to edit a file which has root access, 'kdesu kate file'
<defrysk> need root ? sudo kate /path/to/file
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<abattoir> (/path/to/file, as defrysk suggests, if you aren't in that dir.)
<abattoir> oem: that's weird...
<dirollordi> this channel is only for kubuntu users ?
<abattoir> oem: everything else works fine?
<Jucato> dirollordi: kubuntu-support actually
<oem> well, as far as i can see, yes
<dirollordi> yes ok
<abattoir> dirollordi: yes, #ubuntu is for general ubuntu(gnome support)
<oem> abattoir: but i haven't been trying a lot
<dirollordi> ok
<dirollordi> i'll stay here ^^
<oem> abattoir: owning the system for an hour now
<abattoir> oem: cool, it came with kubuntu pre-installed?
<oem> no, i did that myself, from the alternate cd
<abattoir> oem: oh, so you installed in the oem mode...
<asam> moin
<oem> abattoir: yes
<oem> abattoir: obviously :D
<abattoir> :P
<asam> ich suche mall die krusader kan jmanden helifen ??
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<abattoir> !krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<defrysk> !info krusader | asam
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<asam> und wo kanmmer das finden ?
<BluesKaj> !de
<abattoir> !de | asam
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> asam: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<defrysk> asam, krusader is in universe repo
<oem> i dont know. did anyone else have this problem?
<xTavares> hello
<cox377> can anyone recommend a program for light editing of image files?
<LjL> cox377: krita? :)
<heinkel_111> is it possible to get flash working on a 64-bit now?
<cox377> LjL: cheers ;) just install xpaint, shall install krita as well
<Jucato> digikam or gwenview with kipi-plugins?
<Jucato> krita is already installed by default on Kubuntu
<cox377> LjL: opps it was already installed
<cox377> Jucato: yup
<cox377> Jucato: just the guy, i've got a prob when i try and run sudo of any sort.. do u think u could give me a minute?
* Jucato thinks kipi-plugins should be installed by default too
<Jucato> cox377: what problem?
<cox377> cant stat /etc/sudoers - no such file or directory
<LjL> cox377: and do you have an /etc/sudoers file?
<Jucato> cox377: LjL is more adept in giving you a hand...
<cox377> nope
<Jucato> :)
<LjL> cox377: any idea of when and why you could possibly have deleted it?
<cox377> LjL: well it's on a new install
<cox377> LjL: technically i shouldnt ask the question here
<LjL> not good
<LjL> why?
<cox377> LjL: it's not for dreamlinux another debian based os that i'm just checking out on another machine but the support here is faultless
<LjL> cox377: so on one machine sudo works fine, and on another it complains there's no /etc/sudoers, with the same distribution?
<Morrissey> Mem:        have: 515756     used: 485176      free: 30580          0      17492     212416 <--- is this why my computers kind of slow lately? Changing applications windows, browsing, +++ is really slow :( Using KDE
<LjL> cox377: this is the default /etc/sudoers for Ubuntu, you might want to use it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33924/  -  to make things work, you must make users that need sudo access members of group "admin"
<cox377> LjL: nah, this is the kubuntu machine that i'm currently on and it's fine, i've just installed dreamlinux on another machine for test purposes
<cox377> LjL: cheers just opening up now
<LjL> cox377 sudo needs to be configured. Ubuntu comes with sudo as the default means to get root privileges, but other distributions don't
<cox377> LjL: ahh i see
<cox377> does this site show me how?
<LjL> which site, my pastebin link? that's just my own /etc/sudoers file... it might do the trick, but it might not
<cox377> so i just gotta create a file with that?
<LjL> cox377: i'd try that. make it owned by root:root, and give it permissions o=r,g=r,o=
<Morrissey> fell out .. did anyone reply? :)
<LjL> err i mean u=r,g=r,o=
<Morrissey> here is my "free" output: Mem:        have: 515756    used: 450316     free: 65440 <--- and that is JUST after starting X up ... is that why my computer's so slow lately? Browsing web pages, changing windows everything .. slow
<LjL> cox377: if you use "visudo" to create it, it'll probably get the right permissions automatically
<paulw> Morrissey: I don't think so, are there any processes running?
<LjL> Morrissey, that's not the full "free" output... look at buffers/caching as well. Linux uses up a lot of memory for file caching, but it'll promptly free it when it's needed
<LjL> so in a way, the "free" figures are fake
<Morrissey> paulw, yeah, beryl-xgl for instance :P And xchat, and amsn
<Morrissey> but it would help with more RAM right?
<cox377> LjL: nice one, just trying it out
<cox377> i;ve pasted the text in just trying to work out how to get it to accept it got this WriteOut but struggling to activate it
<paulw> Morrissey: are they eating up resources in top?  512MB of RAM should be plenty.
<Morrissey> paulw, yeah, they are :P
<Morrissey> paulw, at most theyr eating together about 50%
<Morrissey> Xorg is constant at 20% and Beryl-xg is about 5-10
<paulw> Morrissey: don't know
<Morrissey> my god, 20%, thats alot
<pirupiru> bonjours
<LjL> my free output is for that matter is   Mem:        514864     507032       7832          0     111568     136732
<Morrissey> how much does xorg use for you guys?
<LjL> about 10% right now.
<Morrissey> LjL, same as here (approx) ...
<LjL> Morrissey: yes, which i'm saying is fine, itself. instead, look at the swap - are you using a lot of it?
<cox377> LjL: your the daddy
<superkirbyartist> It seems that every time my iMac goes on, the font looks messed and I have to go to KControl to adjust it.  What can I do so that it's automatic?
<pirupiru> hi scuse me i'm trying to install kubuntu on my computer but QTparted doesn't accept that i create a swap partition, could someone help me please ? :)
<LjL> i'm using 17 megs of swap right now. which means the system is fine
<Morrissey> LjL, using 0 swap
<LjL> so it's even finer
<Morrissey> LjL, but my computer is really slow, and my fan starts alot :)
<LjL> that looks like your CPU is being used a lot... not your RAM
<LjL> look at the percentage figures in top *for the CPU*
<superkirbyartist> Any help to keep the settings I have right now?
<Morrissey> LjL, Cpu(s): 11.9%us,  2.3%sy,  0.0%ni, 84.8%id,  0.0%wa,  1.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<Morrissey> LjL, maybe its my graphic card then ..
<LjL> doesn't look like it's being used much, either
<BluesKaj> pirupiru, I suggest that you burn GParted to a disc and use it as a live cd for editing partitions ...it's very stable and easy to use , and it works !
<DekKeD> I want to install kde-devel package, but I get "BREAK (install)". Any solutions?
<LjL> dunno, maybe if you're using beryl and stuff...
<Morrissey> LjL, maybe :) Ill buy some ram anyways
<LjL> if it's cheap enough... but 512Mb isn't really that bad
<LjL> and, don't be surprised if after you've bought another 512Mb, "free" still shows it's all being used
<BluesKaj> pirupiru, QParted is buggy in edgy and dapper
<Morrissey>  ie: chaning tabs in xchat is really slow ... brining up a window is really slow, and so on
<Morrissey> LjL, ok, thanks :)
<pirupiru> BluesKaj: so how can i create the partition i want please ?
<Chris7mas> 512 isn't bad at all
<BluesKaj> pirupiru, did you understand what i wrote ?
<pirupiru> BluesKaj: you say that QTparted bug on the last version of the distribution
<BluesKaj> yes, use GParted ...it's different and better than QParted
<Narada> hi; which guide would you recommend to install xgl on kubuntu; there's so many of them and all different
<BluesKaj> you have to burn Gparted to a cd , then use in the bootup
<pirupiru> hum ok, and could kubuntu be installed on an extended partition ? :)
<BluesKaj> yes
<pirupiru> ok thanks a lot :)
<BluesKaj> NP ..good luck
<BluesKaj> :)
<LjL> Morrissey: i'd look at the graphics card side of things for starters. i.e. disable XGL or whatever you've got, and see
<Morrissey> LjL, actually just found out that this guy was using XGL with my card as well. Though it should be plenty to use XGL with, he has the same problem. Browsing web pages and all is slow
<LjL> personally i just stay clear of XGL and the likes for the time being
<Narada> how do you restart X on kubuntu
<Morrissey> Narada, the easy way? :) ctrl-alt-backspace
<LjL> Narada: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts it without any clean-up (so use it with care)
<dr0fnax> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (codenamed Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. To upgrade to Edgy, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - To download Edgy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Morrissey> LjL, http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL <--- shows Notes: Distorted Screen with both drivers (ati-drivers-8.22.05, 8.23.7) but works (slowly) with open source drm drivers
<Morrissey> hopefully ittl get fixed :)
<dr0fnax> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Narada> LjL: Morrissey isn't there an init script that deep stops and starts it?
<LjL> Narada: yes, /etc/init.d/kdm
<LjL> Narada: but never use it from inside X, only from a VT
<LjL> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" will restart your X, if you run it from a VT
<Narada> LjL: k that's exactly what i needed
<LjL> Narada: it isn't too different from ctrl+alt+backspace though, really. it still doesn't turn your KDE off nicely
<LjL> you should still log out, if you want to do things cleanly
<Narada> LjL: stop and then start from vt then?
<LjL> Narada: just "restart" will do nicely, without manually stopping and then starting
<mneisen> hi, i am just upgrading to edgy eft and encounter some problems with dependencies. Somebody help me? Thanks in advance.
<jamonation> mneisen: tried doing it with aptitude?
<mneisen> not yet. How would I do that?
<jamonation> sudo aptitude on the command line
<mneisen> jamonation: and then? i guess this i not all that it takes ... :-D
<abattoir> !upgrade | mneisen
<ubotu> mneisen: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<jamonation> then you... read what ubotu says...
<mneisen> abattoir: thank you.
<abattoir> mneisen: make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed, before proceeding
<mneisen> jamonation: :-D
<mneisen> jamonation: abattoir: Thank you for the link, but I already followed that procedure.
<mneisen> apt-get -u dist-upgrade stopped with unmet dependencies (courier-imap and the like).
<abattoir> mneisen: what error do you get? could you pastebin it?
<abattoir> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mneisen> that's were I got stuck.
<mneisen> abattoir: one mom plz
<abattoir> sure
<abattoir> you also might need dapper-backports/dapper-updates enabled...
<mneisen> mneisen@samsumm:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mneisen> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of tuxkart:
<mneisen>  tuxkart depends on tuxkart-data (= 0.4.0-4.1ubuntu1); however:
<mneisen>   Version of tuxkart-data on system is 0.4.0-4.1build1.
<mneisen> dpkg: error processing tuxkart (--configure):
<mneisen>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mneisen> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of courier-authlib-userdb:
<mneisen>  courier-authlib-userdb depends on courier-authlib; however:
<mneisen>   Package courier-authlib is not installed.
<mneisen>  courier-authlib-userdb depends on courier-authlib (>= 0.58); however:
<mneisen>   Package courier-authlib is not installed.
<mneisen> dpkg: error processing courier-authlib-userdb (--configure):
<abattoir> !pastebin | mneisen
<ubotu> mneisen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mneisen>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<mneisen> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mneisen>  tuxkart
<mneisen>  courier-authlib-userdb
<mneisen> ok ok.
<abattoir> mneisen: i asked you to pastebin it, not paste it here
<mneisen> sorry for that.
<mneisen> here we go again: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33929/
<abattoir> mneisen: try manually installnig courier-authlib-userdb and tuxkart-data
<abattoir> mneisen: or you could remove them and install newer package later(after the upgrade to edgy)
<mneisen> abattoir: I tried removing them.
<mneisen> I will *pastebin* :-D the output.
<abattoir> :)
<LjL> mneisen you have some version mismatches
<LjL> pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mneisen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33931/
<LjL> ah wait, the courier-* problem is a known bug i think
<mneisen> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33933/
<mneisen> LjL: OK, is there some doc on the WWW where I can read up on that bug?
<LjL> mneisen: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/courier-authlib/+bug/64615
<Cuddles_in_KY> morning all.
<voicu> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<voicu> !sendmail
<ubotu> sendmail: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.13.8-2 (edgy), package size 191 kB, installed size 248 kB
<voicu> !exim4
<ubotu> exim4: metapackage to ease exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.62-2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<voicu> which one would you suggest?
<voicu> exmi or sendmail?
<voicu> *exim
* FrankX|Away is now auto-away after 10m idle
<voicu> anyone?
<Cuddles_in_KY> i'm having a slight problem using ndiswrapper on my laptop. i've got the driver installed, but when i do ''modprobe ndiswrapper'' i get ''invalid argument''. any suggestions on debugging/fixing this?
<fdoving> voicu: i'd recommend postfix.
* FrankX is back from: auto-away after 10m idle (been away for 48s)
<fdoving> !away | frankx
<ubotu> frankx: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<voicu> thanks fdoving
<foxhound31> hello every time i try to use service command it doesnt seem to work
<mneisen> LjL: Thank you so much, this really solved my issues.
<foxhound31> as in service iptables restart
<mneisen> Hope I can repay you one day.
<foxhound31> just comes back ands says command doesnt exist
<krikri> hi
<foxhound31> what am i doing wrong here
<krikri> is it possible to setup java on kubuntu please ?
<Jucato> !java | krikri
<ubotu> krikri: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<krikri> thanks
<Cuddles_in_KY> can someone please help me with this ndiswrapper error?
<Chewie> Hi
<Cuddles_in_KY> anyone?
<ubuntu> Hello
<ubuntu> Zna neko Srpski pizda vam materina????\
<ubuntu> :))))
<RaNgO> yo\
<RaNgO> bitange
<RaNgO> mamicu vam vasu
<RaNgO> :)
<Chewie> Anybody with kubuntu "feisty" is having trouble with acute accents in every KDE application?
<RaNgO> VOLIM IVANU!!!!
<Jucato> English only, please
<Jucato> Chewie: you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<Chewie> Thanks Jucato, I'll try
<mkaster> does anyone know where i can learn linux?
<RaNgO> English I do not know
<RaNgO> :)
<Jucato> mkaster: ah good start would be the Desktop Guide included in Kubuntu
<mneisen> pity is that :-D
<Jucato> K Menu -> Help
<RaNgO> Why?
<Jucato> RaNgO: this is the English channel.
<RaNgO> It's cool enyway
<RaNgO> :)
<mneisen> Because you were asked to speak English.
<RaNgO> lala
<RadiantFire> the desktop guide is included in kubuntu
<RadiantFire> konqueror -> k desktop guide
<RaNgO> jucato fack you :)\
<RaNgO> hehe
<Morrissey> hehe
<RaNgO> english only you say :)
<LjL> !language | RaNgO
<ubotu> RaNgO: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jucato> !english
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> RaNgO: there are national channels. what is your language?
<Jucato> lol.. :)
<Morrissey> !japanese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japanese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Morrissey> I should learn japanese
<Jucato> hm...
<Morrissey> how much FPS are you getting with benchmark?
* Cuddles_in_KY wishes he could get some kind of answer.
<RaNgO> Where are you from? (every one)
<LjL> !offtopic | rango
<ubotu> rango: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<RaNgO> aha
<RaNgO> ok man
<gecekondu> S.a
<RaNgO> what are you know about Kubuntu?\
<gecekondu> nothin
<gecekondu> what is it
<LjL> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<RaNgO> Can I get free kubuntu CD?
<LjL> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will not send Edgy (6.10) CDs, but only Dapper (6.06) CDs, as Dapper is a !LTS release.
<RaNgO> cool
<RaNgO> tnx LJL
<zzz_> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Cuddles_in_KY> can someone -please- help me?
<defrysk> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cuddles_in_KY> defrysk, i've asked twice, and gotten -no- response.
<krikri> when i use the installation software i see something that i cant clic to setup it what is the problem :/ ?
<zzz_> What is you question?
<zzz_> your question..
<Cuddles_in_KY> i'm having a slight problem using ndiswrapper on my laptop. i've got the driver installed, but when i do ''modprobe ndiswrapper'' i get ''invalid argument''. any suggestions on debugging/fixing this?
<Cuddles_in_KY> the network card is using the wpndis51 driver (wavelan 1200).
<defrysk> Cuddles_in_KY, be patient, as son there is someone that knows you will get your help/answer
<defrysk> soon*
<zzz_> What does $ modinfo ndiswrappper output. Does "invalid argument" refer to an argument given to modprobe?
<zzz_> (Sorry for the typos.)
<zzz_> Cuddles_in_KY ?
<Cuddles_in_KY> zzz_, ''fatal: error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): invalid argument''
<Cuddles_in_KY> sorry, had to type it in by hand.
<zzz_> What command do you use to get that output? Just "modprobe ndiswrapper" ?
<Cuddles_in_KY> zzz_, exactly.
<zzz_> I am not very experienced with ndiswrapper... I understand that one needs to configure ndiswrapper before loading the module, right?
<Cuddles_in_KY> zzz_, correct, and i have done that.
<Cuddles_in_KY> ndiswrapper -i wpndis51.inf worked perfectly.
<zzz_> Could it be that the driver you are using right now is not compatible with ndiswrapper? Could you try another driver, maybe from another vendor who uses the same chipset?
<Morrissey> Wich driver should I use with ATI Radeon 9000? For now I have the "radeon" drivers, and beryl works, just kind of slow ...<--- FOR XGL/BERYL
<Cuddles_in_KY> zzz_, that's part of the problem. no other vendors use that chipset.
<zzz_> It may be that an e-mail to the ndiswrapper users' mailing list is in order...
<Cuddles_in_KY> zzz_, the information i'm using came from here, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#Q
<fibonacci> Is it really necessary to install all of PIM , if all I want is KAddresbook, Akregator and KMail ?
<Cuddles_in_KY> and i've tried emailing that user, with no joy. the email address bounces.
<cloakable> Does anybody here have experience with Kommander?
<fibonacci> I mean I want them bundled in Kontakt
<Dr_willis> cloakable,  I installed it.. but dont think i ever actually used it. Lol
<Jucato> Kommander and Kontact???
<Dr_willis> Kommander. :)
<Jucato> yeah, I meant, he wanted Kommander bundled with Kontact?
<cloakable> Dr_willis: Heh. I'm trying to make a frontend for [meta]  tracker. It works, but getting the results as a tree is frankly ugly :)
<fibonacci> nonono
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> sorry, not reading straight
* Jucato blushes
<zzz_> Cuddles_in_KY, I would try ndiswrapper-general@lists.sourceforge.net for a possible solution.
* cloakable grins
<zzz_> I am sorry for being unable to help you.
<elias_>  is anybody using vmware server on edgy sucessfully? I was having some problems with it: https://launchpad.net/bugs/64773
<Jucato> fibonacci: I think you can install kontact, then remove the other parts you don't want.
<Cuddles_in_KY> zzz_, thank you for at least trying.
<fibonacci> Jucato:  okidoki, cheers man.
<krikri> what does it mean when in the add/suppression of software the name of something is in grey ?
<Dr_willis> elias_,  i use it all the time..  the other day someone was having issues installing it. Due i think to him having vmware-player installed beforhand.
<zzz_> Cuddles_in_KY, One more thing: Are you really really sure that you have compiled ndiswrapper properly?
<elias_> Dr_willis: I had 100% CPU load when I tried first (right after edgy release or just before it)
<elias_> But if it works for you I am happy!
<Dr_willis> elias_,  i had issues with it in the beta/prerelease of edgy
<elias_> Which version are you using?
<elias_> Dr_willis: So it might be resolved now, great!
<elias_> By the way, can you use it full screen?
<Cuddles_in_KY> zzz_, i installed it from apt actually.
<Dr_willis> using whatever the latest free vmware server version is. I did a CLEAN install.. i never upgrade.
<Dr_willis> ive used it fullscreen befor.. not tried it lately
<elias_> this is the one beaty about vmware player
<zzz_> Cuddles_in_KY, Have you tried compiling a newer version manually?
<Cuddles_in_KY> zzz_, not yet, but i will if i have to.
<zzz_> Cuddles_in_KY, I would be glad to help with that...
<zzz_> [Out to dinner for 10-20 minutes...] 
<Cuddles_in_KY> zzz_, honestly, i was just going to give it one last shot before i toss the card into the lake. it was a ''gimme'', and even has trouble in windows.
<elias_> Dr_willis: do you have any idea why I am having troubles to get assigned an IP on a vmware vitual interface which is a WLAN interface connected to a Linksys AP on the host OS?
<Dr_willis> Ive never used vmware and wireelss cards. I dont even use wireless cards any more.
<fibonacci> ./ubuntu
<fibonacci> oops
<fibonacci> hehe
<sYnie> hey there ... i got a 1 GB USB pen. I installed a damn small linux, that works perfect. but I can't write data on the stick like changing password, installing software, except installing them into the image file. ist there any possibility to handle a usb pen like a hdd, for example to install a linux on it directly ?
<Dr_willis> I think the DSL homepage has details on doing it that way.. and theres a LinuxPendrive site that has info/scripts to set them up also.
<jseattle> can someone help me figure why firefox 2.0 keeps crashing in edgy eft?
<Dr_willis> jseattle,  as a guess...  Flash Issues
<sYnie> dr willis, i just found infos about installing the image
<jseattle> but it does it on konqueror and galeon as well
<Dr_willis> 'it does it' ? all 3 of those browsers crash?
<jseattle> yes
<jseattle> i try to watch local tv news and once it's time for flash to start, it crashes
<jseattle> i have dapper cd and firefox, flash, etc work fine, just on edgy eft does it crash
<Dr_willis> try installing the latest flash 9 beta
<jseattle> k
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<hrp2171> hello.  i need to find a different link for a default repository: http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security/main   I was trying to install something that depends on thunderbird and i keep getting a 404 error
<muge> h
<Adun> hello... can somebody tell me... did kubuntu format windows partitions (ia have one FAT32 with WinXP on it and one NTFS for other shits:)... 1 partition with slackware on it (i want to format that partition and install kubuntu on it) and one swap partition... ) i'm ot step 5 where i select some partitions... so if i select the partition with slackware and the swap partition... will it format the other 2 partitions ? :/
<d3imuddah> KDE suxx
<ke> Freak
<Dr_willis> Adun,  it pays to pay very very carefull attention :) i found that out the hard way. You 'may' want to manually delete the slack and swap partitions so they are unallocated. then let the isntaller  auto-allocate/use unallocated drive space.
<d3imuddah> jus fux
<d3imuddah> fun
<Dr_willis> Adun,  ive manually selected partitions to be / and  told the isntaller to format them.
<d3imuddah> #ubuntu
<hrp2171> yeah, i lost my K menu and the other stuff on the taskbar.  somehow i still see the icons ive added to the panel.
<defrysk> Adun, if you can install slackware I'm sure you can handle the prtitioner ok ubuntu
<defrysk> of
<hrp2171> oh well, im switching to xfce anyhow.
<reon> How do I correlate sda numbers to (hd0,x) numbers ?
<Adun> defrysk i'm not sure if it formats the windows partitions... that's why i've asked you :)
<Adun> Dr_willis i have to format them first or just unallocate them ?
<defrysk> Adun, easyes way to install is with the alternative install cd imho
<Dr_willis> Adun,  if you are going to 'delete the partitiosn' there sno need to format them first. :)
<defrysk> Adun, if you open the partitioner of the live cd you can see the properties of each partition
<defrysk> live-cd = alternative cd sorry
<defrysk> Adun, and what Dr_willis sais :0
<Adun> thanks to all of you... :)
<defrysk> Adun, just follow instructions and when the partitioner pops up select the manual way
<defrysk> and delete all linux partitions makes the rest dead easy as Dr_willis said
<Adun> :) thanks
<defrysk> Adun, installer of alternative cd rules :)
<Adun> :D
<slow-motion> hallo
<blainn> slow-motion -- Howdy
<slow-motion> hi blainn
<blainn> There are folks here, but I think they wait for questions to show themselves.
<blainn> Like, in a minute or two, I'm going to ask a couple of questions, and I think they will bring a brief flurry of responses (because they are very easy questions) and then it'll settle down.
<zzz_> What are your questions, blainn?
<zzz_> (Heh!)
<blainn> My first question:  Does the kubuntu installer allow me to install over my existing Xandros OCE install, preserving my /home tree?
<blainn> See, it's working.
<zzz_> Is your /home on a different partition?
<blainn> I think I moved it to another physical drive, mounted from my root partition.
<zzz_> I don't understand. Is /home on a different partition? Try "grep /home /etc/fstab"
<zzz_> Or even better, "grep /home /etc/mtab"
<blainn> Second question:  I heard a rumor that Firefox isn't available under kubuntu (or that it's a sub-2.0 version, or something like that).  Is there anything funky about FF and kubuntu?
<zzz_> I am using Edgy Eft right now and I installed Firefox 2.0.
<blainn> zzz_ I get a blank line to grep /home /etc/mtab
<zzz_> (I am using Kubuntu 6.10, to be clear.)
<zzz_> So it is very likely that /home is not on a separate partition... Then you might try the following:
<blainn> I ask the first question because my install of Xandros over a Knoppix hd-install moved my /home to /oldhome
<blainn> That was an option at install -- it also could just wipe the partition and install fresh.
<zzz_> Use a live cd to delete everything except the /home directory. Then use the "Alternate" installation CD to make sure that the partition's contents are preserved during the installation.
<blainn> At that point, it'd be easier to tarball /home and do a full install anyhow.
<zzz_> Correct.
<blainn> Ah, well.
<zzz_> Sorry...
<blainn> Hey, the right answer isn't always the easy answer.
<blainn> I'll take the  right one every time.
<xwolf-> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blainn> Thanks for your help.
* blainn waves
<elias_>  what is vmware-mui for?
<fibonacci> How do I make "cd.." be equivalent with "cd .." ? (note the space, bloody anoying having to put the space in all the time).
<zzz_> Try the following: alias cd..="cd .."
<fibonacci> cheers
<zzz_> You might want to append that line to your /etc/bash.bashrc file.
<BluesKaj> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libdivxencore0_1%3a5.0.1-1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdivxencore.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libdivxencore0-binary
<fabian_> alguien conoce de sintonizadoras de tv?
<griffjon> Afternoon and happy post-thanksgiving to y'all
<griffjon> I'm having an annoying time finding a way to convince my poor old Dell cpi to standby (suspend to disk works great)
<griffjon> but the standby feature wakes up after a few seconds due to my orinoco silver wireless card (i.e. it works right if the wireless card is out)
<xwolf-> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<euwaex> witam
<euwaex> kto mnie pomoze w instalacji na kubuntu firefoxa?
<griffjon> I've enabled power mgmt on the wireless configurations, but it doesn't seem to take/have an effect with standby.  Can I add something to the standby script to depower the wifi card?
<BombTron> anyone have trouble with amarok cover manager
<BombTron> ?
<Staren> Wow, people!
<BombTron> word up
<euwaex> pocztkujacy jestem wiec sie nie dziwcie
<LjL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<BombTron> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<Staren> So. I once had this laptop, a Win95 computer with a 40GB HDD. Sadly, its long life was brought to an end when an unexpected short downward flight ended in a broken screen. The rest is intact, though. Now I've gotten a new laptop, whihc has Win XP and a 20GB (ick!) HDD. But, I've recently obtained a 100GB HDD, and here's what I want to do...
<Staren> Copy both over onto the one drive, _and_ add a linux partition for KUBUNTU, with WinXP/Win95/Linux tri-boot.
<Staren> Can I do this? How big should the linux partition be?
<xwolf-> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<xwolf-> !nemacs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nemacs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xwolf-> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<BombTron> Staren: partition can be as big as you want it, get a usb external hard drive housing
<griffjon> Staren: I run kubuntu on a laptop with 6gb total HDD, it runs in ~4 of that for the lower end of your range
<BombTron> Staren: then get a normal size to mini hard drive adaptor
<elias_> why is it that I can get an IP via DHCP when plugged in via ethernet but not via WLAN with neither VMWARE player nor server? I configured both as bridged straight through.
<BombTron> create partitions on the big one and then start moving stuff over
<griffjon> Win95 takes up very little space, too (remember, it once shipped on~25  floppies)
<BombTron> easier with a desktop
<Staren> Err, all of the HDDs involved are laptop drives.
<nagyv> hello! I would like to try out the SeconLife alpha client, it starts without any problems, but the majority of the fonts is unreadable. (p.ex: the login prompt)
<BombTron> yea so you'll want a usb hard drive external housing
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  odd.. it works for me.
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  you just installed it today?
<nagyv> Dr_willis: yes
<BombTron> Staren: I would put the big one in the laptop first
<BombTron> s
<Staren> So is copying over the FAT32 partition as is, assigning some minimum amount of space to the linux partition, and then giving the rest to NTFS for WinXP (probably my primary OS at this point -- I want to try linux extensively before moving over)
<BombTron> Staren:  then instal windows on it
<Dr_willis> there may be a new version that has an issue. OR it may be some extra fonts need to be installed.
<nagyv> actually, I just selected my login name, and then I could see it
<Croupier> hey im having a little problem changing the way the dates are shown in the imendio planner
<Croupier> they use the weeks but i want the day like mon,tues,
<Croupier> or the date
<BombTron> Staren: 10 or 15 gigs for linux should be pleanty
<Staren> the best solution here?
<Dr_willis> Staren,  theres tools that let XP read/write to ext2/3 partitions. so no need for a fat32 'data exchange' partition.
<Staren> Ok.
<Croupier> any ideas what planner would do that
<nagyv> Dr_willis: there is a symlink for kochi-mincho which I uninstalled before, but now it is installed again
<Staren> FAT32 is for Win95.
<Staren> Though I didn't know XP could use ext3. Hmmmmmmm.
<Dr_willis> run win95 in a vmware session. :P is an easy way to have windows and linux both. heh.
<gtwy> 95?
<Dr_willis> google for ext2 ifs windows xp
<gtwy> is it even worth it?
<BombTron> Staren: like the other guy said there is stuff on source forge for accesing ext3 from xp
<gtwy> wtf even runs on 95?
<Dr_willis> I use win95 in vmware for a few apps.
<Staren> Well, since I already have it, and I have plenty of space, why not?
<Dr_willis> PSPvideo9 works. :)
<Staren> Win95 will run old dos games with much less hassle than winxp does. I'll probably barely ever use it, but nice to have.
<nagyv> Dr_willis: it is really weird, I just tried to log in using version 1.13.0.5, and it sais that there is a newer version. Impossible!
<gtwy> Staren: wolf3d, doom
<gtwy> ?
<Staren> Thanks for the advice guys!
<BombTron> Staren: install big main drive first then install windows then linux on the smaller partition then start copying stuff over
<XVampireX_> Dr_willis: You use the partition editor? I want to know why people make a reiserfs partition anymore
<XVampireX_> Dr_willis: Sorry, I'm asking you as I remember I talked to you a whle ago :) I need someone who's not a newbie
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  i get a message 1.12.3.6 is aviliable.
<Staren> Well, Doom's been ported. I have an old NES emulator that has all my old savegames... and what if I want to play Wing Commander or something?
<Dr_willis> XVampireX_,  ive never used reiserfs. :) but its not too hard to use them i guess.
<nagyv> is it newer than 1.13.0.5? 1.12<1.13 isn't it?
<XVampireX> Hmm
<Dr_willis> !find nes
<ubotu> Found: fortunes-min, gnome-icon-theme-gartoon, gtk2-engines, gtk2-engines-gtk-qt, gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks (and 123 others)
<XVampireX> Anyone more knowledgeable?
<XVampireX> !reiserfs
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<Dr_willis> Staren|Idle,  theres plenty of emulators out.
<xwolf-> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  considerng  the 2nd live prog for linux is alpha. :) gotta expect some issues.
<Dr_willis> http://forums.secondlife.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=263
<griffjon> side question: if iwconfig eth0 txpower off doesn't turn off a wireless card, how can you "unmount
<griffjon> "
<griffjon> ?
<Dr_willis> You dont mount network cards. :)
<zzz_> :)
<Dr_willis> remove the module perhaps.
<Bubba_Gump> i'm looking for a linux statistics program, any ideas ?
<Dr_willis> Bubba_Gump,  freshmeat.net
<griffjon> check pspp
<griffjon> Bubba: pspp is a command-line OSS version of spss.  It's a bit.... rough around the edges
<XVampireX> Bubba_Gump: Spreadsheet program?
<XVampireX> Bubba_Gump: What kind of statistics?
<Zarephath> How in the heck do I tell freenode server to list available channels?
<Bubba_Gump> Standard deviation, z-scores, means this sorta thing
<Bubba_Gump> like spss
<Dr_willis> Zarephath,  that would be a irc client setting I think.
<Dr_willis>  the /list command is often full of features
<Dr_willis> get ready for a huge list.
<XVampireX> Oh
<XVampireX> Don't know then
<fibonacci> In SuSE there is Yast, in kubuntu there is ? Help please.
<Emess> System Settings
<Emess> or did you mean for package management?
<Guardian> hi what should i install to get flash 9 playing ?
<fibonacci> System Settings, from what package ?
<Zarephath> Dr_Willis: Well Kubuntu PPC I have not menu lists at the top?
<Emess> Guardian: make sure you have universe and multiverse, then package is called flashplayer9
<Guardian> ok
<Dr_willis> Zarephath,  Huh?
<Bubba_Gump> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<Dr_willis> fibonacci,  ubuntus use the apt-get system of packjage management
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Zarephath> Yeah X-chat isn't displaying the drop down menu choices at the top of the window..
<Guardian> emess: i don't have such a flashplayer9 package, universe and multiverse are enabled
<BluesKaj> mencoder is missing a dependency or is being blocked , i'm not sure :  E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libdivxdecore0_1%3a5.0.1-1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdivxdecore.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libdivxdecore0-binary
<fibonacci> Dr_willis: Yeah, I got that down. But where can I configure Services at Run Levels , and so on...
<Emess> Guardian: might not be on them yet, try looking in adept for flashplayer and see what it has, otherwise go to macromedia's flash site and it should have info
<Dr_willis> Theres a icon in the settings/cntrollcenter i see for the SysV run level stuff
<BluesKaj> tried to remove the offending file but it can't be found E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libdivxdecore0_1%3a5.0.1-1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libdivxdecore.so.0.0.0', which is also in package libdivxdecore0-binary
<Dr_willis> fibonacci,  add the  'control center' applet to your taskbar. makes finding the settings menu/icons easier.
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  remind me - WHY is second life 'popular' ?
<nagyv> Dr_willis: I don't know it yet :)
<Bubba_Gump> Dr_willis: how come we have system settings and kcontrol ?
<fibonacci> Dr_willis: Well that's on a session level is it not? I want to modify services at all run levels...
<zzz_> BluesKaj, how about trying to remove the offending package? (libdivxdecore0-binary)
<Staren> Hmm, this NTFS-3G thing means that Linux can use NTFS just fine?
<Hawkwind> Absolutely not
<BluesKaj> zzz_, ya think ?
<Hawkwind> Linux can *not* write to NTFS
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  i think its one of those 'sales men selling stuff to other salesmen' sort of gimmic.. I dont see much to actually 'do' in the game.
<Hawkwind> Staren: If you attempt it, chances are you will lose your data.  It's not something we support here at all
<Dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<nagyv> Dr_willis: when you are studying away 2000kms away from your family and friends, then secondlife seems to be a good amusement for a saturday night :)
<Staren> Dr. willis - It's like IRC with graphics, and you can have stuff. Sort of a fusion of chatting and MMORPGs.
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  i can find other things to do... :)
<Staren> Though "Graphical MUCK" is a description I prefer.
<Dr_willis> Staren,  it just seems to be one Huge Shopping Mall/Gambling Casino/S&M parlor to me.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Staren> Correct. There is also a lot of chat, but the true gems are rare and far between.
<Staren> Check it out next time someone holds a game creation contest.
<Dr_willis> here i am dancing on a 'pole' dressed up as little red riding hood... theres got to be some laws getting broke there!
<Dr_willis> Staren,  i read about the NOAA weather 'building' but cant find it.. saw the DELL computer store on there..
<dmhouse> Hi guys. I'm trying to work with my Sony Ericsson 750i on my Kubuntu Dapper installation. Plugging the device in works, but clicking on the '64M Removable Media' icon that appears on my desktop brings up an 'unexpected error'.
<BluesKaj> zzz_, nope din't work :
<BluesKaj> Errors were encountered while processing:
<BluesKaj>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libdivxdecore0_1%3a5.0.1-1_i386.deb
<Staren> This is why I don't spend much time there. Still, sometimes people do things genuinely creative or interesting, like that guy who built the schizophrenia building... I still gotta check that out sometime.
<dmhouse> dmesg had interesting things to say: http://paste.lisp.org/display/30684
<Staren> Do a find for it, willis.
<sampo-> Does anybody know, what are default port for streaming video?
<wildchild> has anyone any ideas why kaffeine doesn't wanna start by clicking on it ?
<Exilant> Anyone knows how to enter the a-ring(/) in kubuntu 6.10 without it on the keyboard? Compose-a-a or compose-a-* doesn't work
<dmhouse> Specifically the line 'Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods'. Is this likely to be the cause of the problem? How do I do what it says?
<wildchild> in terminal:
<wildchild> q@umbrella:~$ kaffeine
<wildchild> q@umbrella:~$
<Exilant> wildchild: perhaps its still running
<zzz_> BluezKaj, try to install libdivxcore0-binary again and then try uninstall it.
<wildchild> IExilant how?
<Exilant> kill them all "killall kaffeine"
<Staren> Alas, my laptop is now my main computer and does not run SL, so I can't spend much time searching for cool things in SL.
<Exilant> works here sometimes
<wildchild> Exilant: wow
<wildchild> Exilant: how did u know it's still running
<wildchild> I mean..
<wildchild> I almoust start computer..
<Exilant> if it ran before and crashed...had that sometimes
<Bubba_Gump> second life seems to be a big distraction
<wildchild> k
<sampo-> Exilant: I got same proglem and I cann't kill one kaffeine process, even if I change to root
<Exilant> sampo-: those unkillable processes are weird
<Staren> So what about this NTFS-3G thing?
<Dr_willis> Staren,  i hear it works.. but im not brave enough to try it.
<Dr_willis> Staren,  i just let XP read/write to the ext2 partitions
<Staren> Hmmmm.
<Dr_willis> i got a spare ext2 drive i let be used as my 'shared' data drive
<newbie> hi
<Staren> Well, are there any advantages of NTFS over ext2?
<newbie> i have a problem to install kubuntu using scsi cd-rom drives
<newbie> since the controller seems to be non-capable of booting from the cd-rom
<Staren> Max volume size is irrelevant in this case since it's a 100GB drive.
<newbie> so i decided to download an ubuntu-boot disk
<newbie> however the boot menu doesn't show up the scsi devices
<Emess> whats the apt-get command to downgrade a package?
<newbie> anyone who has an idea how to get things working?
<nagyv> newbie: click on them, could you be a bit more precise, please
<apokryphos> Emess: remove the new one, then install the old one
<newbie> nagyv: on what menu point should i click
<Dr_willis> Staren,  none that i know of.  depends on what you are wanting to do i guess.
<ubuntu> bye
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nagyv> newbie: what would you like to do?
<nagyv> Dr_willis: I gave up with the seconlife client (after a reboot)
<newbie> nagyv: i want to install kubuntu or ubuntu
<nagyv> newbie: do you have already the cd/dvd
<nagyv> ?
<Bubba_Gump> which is better - gnome or kde ?
<nagyv> Bubba_Gump: you are in the kde channel :)
<RadiantFire> of course kde, silly!
<RadiantFire> ;-)
<Staren> Well, are there advantages of ext2/3 over NTFS?
<Bubba_Gump> :D
<newbie> nagyv: i have ubuntu and kubuntu cds . but the scsi devices don't boot
<nagyv> newbie: what you mean by "the scsi devices don't boot"?
<newbie> i have 2 cd burners and one cd rom in my computer, all of them scsi-based
<newbie> nagyv: the scsi controller recognizes them but i can't get the cd rom booted
<nagyv> newbie: aha, probably you should set up the booting sequence in the bios
<BluesKaj> zzz_,, nope ..i'm going around ina vicious circle bwtween these 2 libs  ,libdivxencore0_1%3a5.0.1-1_i386.deb ..and libdivxdecore.so.0.0.0...one can't be used cuz it tries to over write the other yet neithe r can ve removed
<newbie> nagyv: i already tried several comfigurations in the bios but nothing works
<BluesKaj> neither can be  removed
<Narada> how do you disable a kernel module ?
<Narada> like agpgart
<defrysk> Narada, blacklist it ?
<zzz_> Try --force ...
<newbie> nagyv: if i boot from a boot disk, it only recognizes the floppy and hard disk drives
<nagyv> newbie: there are two possibilities: 1. the cd you wrote is not bootable (there was a problem whan you burned it), 2. your computer is set up to boot from the hard disk
<Narada> defrysk: how
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  i got it working.. and to be honest... its just... dull..
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  ive had more fun in irc chat rooms.
<defrysk> add it to the blacklist file
<nagyv> newbie: you should boot from the cdrom somehow
<nagyv> Dr_willis: do you know a good joke, I am a bit bored :)
<newbie> nagyv: how?
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  imbored.com
<Dr_willis> :P
<BluesKaj> H enedds to set his boot sequence to cdrom in the bios
<Bubba_Gump> nagyv: read a book :)
<Dr_willis> I knwo a good game demo for ya.. its a comercial game but the demo has about 40 levels.
<defrysk> Narada, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Narada> defrysk: where is that
<nagyv> newbie: do you have any other boot cds around? just to check wheather it's your bios setting or the cd
* Bubba_Gump recommends brave new world - aldous huxley
<Narada> defrysk: k
<newbie> newbie: i will try suse linux
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  http://www.grubbygames.com/fizzball/
<voicu> why is ls `yes` bad? found it on bash, seems to take a lot of memory...
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  after playing it for an hr or 2.. tempted to buy it. :)
* nagyv already read all of its books at home except the ones on the laptop
<voicu> maybe an offtopic channel, huh?
<nagyv> newbie: do you have it, or will just download it?
<BluesKaj> newbie, do you know how to access your system BIOS ?
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  go to #debian and ask them why Ubuntu is better.. :) that will get some interesting responses.
<nagyv> Dr_willis: :)
<newbie> blueskaj: yes, i use computers since 15 years
<mimosh> hi to all
* nagyv as an economist, beleives in revealed preferences
<Dr_willis> I got comptuers that are 15+ years old.
<BluesKaj> well using a nick like newbie isn't exactly the right one if you don't want dumb questions then
<defrysk> Narada, to stop the module now use sudo modprobe -r <module>
<newbie> blueskaj: i'm only a newbie in kubuntu
<mimosh> Can I ask you a question
<Narada> defrysk: k
<mimosh> about starting services in kubuntu
* Dr_willis is reminded of some Other 'beginners' that  'knew all about computers' :) what they ment.. was they knew all about windows...
<defrysk> Narada, not sure if kernel supports it tho
<defrysk> but should work fine
<intelikey> i just found out that i was kin to my mother...
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  thats legal in some states.
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> oh.  i mean   good morning
<intelikey> :)
<mimosh> I have installed name server on my Kubuntu box but I don't know how to start it automaticly on startup
<mimosh> anyone
<Dr_willis> system admin -> runlevel editor   perhaps.
<Dr_willis> if it installed.. i though it should start up automaticially.
<Dr_willis> but ive never messed with running my own nameserver. so it may differ
<intelikey> or hos do you start it manually      add that to /etc/rc.local     even
<thunder_storm> hi everywhere
<intelikey> how ^
<mimosh> I added manually to rc.local but I want it to start automaticly
<thunder_storm> i use kubuntu 6.10
* Dr_willis thinks the 'settings' control center applet - needs to be added by default to the panel. :) makes it so much easier to find all these settings areas.
<thunder_storm> and have optimized my font-look with help of the german wiki
<thunder_storm> the fonts looks good - but not in OpenOffice
<thunder_storm> i have made a screenshot - can you help me?
<intelikey> Dr_willis are you kidding... *buntu is moving away from users actually doing any admin stuff....
<Bubba_Gump> thunder_storm: have your fonts one with anti-aliasing ?
<thunder_storm> please look here: http://www.braier.net/1/screenshot1.png
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  so its nit just admin icons in there.. all the setting icons are in there.
<thunder_storm> i cannot find an solution for that
<sandra_> hi
<jorik> how can i make a directory so that everyone can put files in em ?
<Dr_willis> makes it much easier to find the stuff.. but egads.. it uses 'ghasp' the old control-center! :)
<Dr_willis> jorik,  everyone as in everyone on the local machine?or everyone on the network
<jorik> Dr_willis: i got a portable HD, it has ext2 on it, i can't write to it
<thunder_storm> Bubba_Gump: can you understand my problem?
<Dr_willis> jorik,  mount it.. make a dir on it.. chown THAT dir to be owned by the user/users
<intelikey> jorik sudo chmod 777 /dir
<Dr_willis> thats how i do it.. i dont chown the mount point. :)
<intelikey> jorik or if that's M$ format   mount it with umask=000
<Bubba_Gump> thunder_storm: yes
<Bubba_Gump> thunder_storm: arial is a lousy font :)
<sandra_> I have got the prob that I can't use adept in write mode as some app seems to be using the packaging system database. This occours right after reboot and using ps aux | grep apt* I only get the apt indexer listed
<sandra_> any ideas how to solve this?
<Bubba_Gump> thunder_storm: try deja vu sans
<jorik> thanks :o)
<thunder_storm> Bubba_Gump: ah, its only a font-problem? why?
* Bubba_Gump shrugs
<zzz_> Does anyone see error messages similar to: "bash: /dev/null: Permission denied" ?
<zzz_> I have to use "chmod 777 /dev/null" to solve this problem.
<intelikey> just when i thught i had major char/block addressing figured out i find that there are 1432 exceptions to the 5 rules.....    hmmmm
<FFForever> what dose kubuntu come with?, grub or lilo?
<zzz_> GRUB of course...
<intelikey> zzz_ i have
<FFForever> and how do i change the splash screen?, in the grub conf?
<intelikey> FFForever it comes with both but installs grub by default
<zzz_> intelikey, Do you have any information regarding the cause of that?
<intelikey> zzz_ heh yeah the perms are set incorrectly on /dev/null  lol   no all joking aside.   i think it's in the way udev is configured    i just added a line to change the perms in /etc/rc.local and for got about it.
<FFForever> so how do i change splash?
<intelikey> zzz_ probably in /etc/default
<zzz_> The problem is that it usually occurs after package installation/removal.
<zzz_> rc.local is run during boot however...
<intelikey> yep and will correct it upon each boot
<intelikey> FFForever grub wont work for me so i can't answer that.
<intelikey> FFForever you can ask in #ubuntu   because that is not kde specific
<intelikey> about 3 times as many users in there.
<dr0fnax> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<FFForever> !splash screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about splash screen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<heinkel_111> FFForever: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<heinkel_111> intelikey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30341
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> hi i am not able to play mp3 on kubuntu. i have installed  all the codecs ugly mad win32 etc but still no luck
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dheeraj_k> wats the sollution?
<Staren> !isthereanythingyoucan'tanswer?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isthereanythingyoucan'tanswer? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: but did you install the ones mentioned there?
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: check that first link
<DralaFi> Hi. I decided to upgrade the kernel, and also got rid of the initrd. I copied the udev, hal and dbus scripts from initrd and I do believe that they are all running, but now I don't get the Windows-XP-like popup window in KDE when I plug in USB storage devices.
<DralaFi> Can anyone help?
<Dheeraj_k> yes every thing including xine
<Dheeraj_k> all the player except amarok is able to run mp3
* intelikey would remove amarok     problem solved
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: what's the error you get?
<apokryphos> intelikey: but then you'd just have to reinstall it :P
<intelikey> apokryphos never have yet
<apokryphos> what do you prefer?
<intelikey> vlc
<apokryphos> for music? Can't imagine it providing the best experience
<fibonacci> amaroK is really, really nice, get the new version 1.4.4
<intelikey> no for music  sox  for vidio vlc
<apokryphos> ubotu: info sox
<ubotu> sox: A universal sound sample translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.17.9-1 (edgy), package size 285 kB, installed size 656 kB
<intelikey> i don't like amarok
<apokryphos> why?
<intelikey> i don't know.  it reminds me of windows media player maybe... not sure
<apokryphos> :/
<intelikey> it's arbitrary.   i don't need a reason.
<fibonacci> intelikey: Not likely, Windows Media Player reminds you of amaroK.
<Dheeraj_k> it is not giving any error
<apokryphos> what happens then
<Dheeraj_k> that is the main problem
<apokryphos> what happens then
<Dheeraj_k> best feature of amarok is it save the play list in mysql satabase
<intelikey> fibonacci yea i think it did.   it had that stupid cpu/ram eating psycadelik vidio thingy going on....  that reminds me of something in windows....  :)
<arriesp> how can i install a scaner?
<parker`> Okay, ever since I did a flash install (via Firefox installer) firefox just crashes everytime I try to load a page. This is very frustrating. :\
<fibonacci> If you had said iTunes, perhaps, but imho, nothing like WMP
<intelikey> also the fact that it expects net access,  that's a no go imo.
<Dheeraj_k> guys which player do u like most for playing songs?
<ubuntu> hi/salut
<ubuntu> uh
<fibonacci> amaroK
<ubuntu> /nick Dj-Serpen
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: amarok is the most popular and default on kubuntu
<intelikey> sox Dheeraj_k but you won't like it.
<apokryphos> ubuntu: no space before /nick
<ubuntu> okay
<Dj-Serpen> lol
<Dj-Serpen>  i have typed //nick :S
<apokryphos> hi
<apokryphos> =)
<Dj-Serpen> it's / :P
<apokryphos> ubotu: fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dj-Serpen> yay
<dr0fnax> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), vi/vim (terminal-based), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Dheeraj_k> why amarok does not support mp3? by default?
<fibonacci> legal reasons.
<bLaZeD> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dheeraj_k> wat about xmms?
<intelikey> the thing i like about sox is the fact that it doesn't do anything "fancy" just play's you sound files.   being a bash-scripter it likes me to just tell it what to play, and it does it.  simple apps for simple minds i guess.
<apokryphos> Dheeraj_k: xmms sucks
<DralaFi> xmms rocks
<intelikey> xmms is beter than amarok  :)
<apokryphos> yuck
<intelikey> but i don't like xmms either.
<fibonacci> intelikey: I think you got it in for amaroK :)
<apokryphos> what is it? The beautiful x-menus, the complete lack of configuration, or ugliness that makes it better
<Dheeraj_k>  apokryphos: why?
<DralaFi> amarok has an annoying delay between songs and isn't as fast as xmms when holding down 'b'
<intelikey> fibonacci just like some in here have a special afenity for it. :)
<intelikey> <--anti-
<fibonacci> <-- PRO :) (:
* apokryphos hugs amarok
<apokryphos> but juk is also good
<DralaFi> can someone please explain to me what this local-top, local-bottom scripts are for in the initrd?
<arriesp> how can i install an scaner?
<apokryphos> ubotu: scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<DralaFi> if you want a music manager, madman is awesome
<apokryphos> DralaFi: #ubuntu might be better for your question
<DralaFi> thanks apokryphos
<Dheeraj_k> i like the interface of xmms  with almond skin
<intelikey> oh and that's another thing i don't like.  if the interface is so ugly you need to "skin" it   why not just fix the interface....
<intelikey> ok i'm finished adding colour to the channel....
<Dheeraj_k> does any 1 know why interface of realplayer is so ugly in linux?
<Dheeraj_k> when i installed realplayer first time i was expecting windows type interface in its linux version
<Dheeraj_k> but when i run it first time i got the 1000 walt shock
<intelikey> ERROR!  dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statoverride file  <--- postfix is not installed why should there be a postfix user account ?
<intelikey> Dheeraj_k sound promicing. i may have to look at realplayer
<fibonacci> :}
* intelikey <wonders> do i really hate M$ that much ? </wonders>
<intelikey> yeah.  i do.   hmmmmm
<Dheeraj_k> don't use it it is worst player ever made for linux
<logicalbomb> what player is that?
<intelikey> realplayer ?
<logicalbomb> I thought realplayer was just the worse player ever made period
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> that settels it.
* intelikey revisits realplayer
<logicalbomb> i've had success with Xine for media
<logicalbomb> and Amarok for audio
<Dheeraj_k> did u heard about latest bug in firefox? which allow hacker to obtaing login id password from password manager
<intelikey> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<intelikey>   realplayer: Depends: xlibs but it is not installable
<intelikey> E: Broken packages <--- guess the revisit is off
<logicalbomb> I don't worry about the exploits I go ahead and post my IP address and passwords in my personal blogs
<intelikey> my user accounts don't have passwords....
<intelikey> :p
<logicalbomb> I run in root while trying out shell commands I get over IRC >.>
<Dheeraj_k> cool! :D
<intelikey> first lier aint ever got a chance.....
<logicalbomb> lol
<intelikey> logicalbomb /whois intelikey  will prove that....
<intelikey> :)
<logicalbomb> I am new to Kubuntu but it's the most comfortable system i've ever used
<intelikey> just like an old shue
<nagyv> Dr_willis: Fizzball is really nice, but I could not really enjoy it :(
<logicalbomb> never got into IRC though, I thought i'd join the community after getting linux configured and working correctly
<logicalbomb> However, I can't get my p2p software working even though I installed the java packages
<logicalbomb> it seems to look like it's going to start and then just decide it never wants to
<intelikey> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Dheeraj_k> Chk this out huge list of software for ubuntu and family http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31989
<logicalbomb> that and I have Nvidia Drivers installed but when I switch the Xorg.conf from driver = nv to Nvidia it fails
<logicalbomb> turn it back and it works out
<intelikey> that wiki page "might" help ^
<logicalbomb> I have frostwire and Limewire
<logicalbomb> and Ktorrent
<logicalbomb> but the wire's don't work
<intelikey> did you check the page for info on that ?
<cloakable> Anyone here good with Kommander?
<intelikey> well its time for me to go.
<logicalbomb> hmmm
<logicalbomb> No yield for helpful info
<Dheeraj_k> yday i compiled and installed latest version of linux kernel and now kubuntu is running faster :)
<fibonacci> how do i register my nick in irc ?
<logicalbomb> I need to learn how to do that... I had to work so hard just to install the graphix driver
<logicalbomb> switching from windows is no easy task, other then the relief of having the system run without a BSOD in sight
<logicalbomb> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<helpmeplease> ok, I am still having trouble getting kubuntu-desktop to install
<Amority> Hello everyone :D
<Dheeraj_k> helpmeplease: wats the problem?
<helpmeplease> well
<helpmeplease> lol, I thought I got it figured out last night
<helpmeplease> but when I went to actually install it today, it won't
<helpmeplease> to be honest, I guess I'm not completely sure what I'm doing
<nagyv> Dosemu is asking for my keyboard map. What does dis mean?
<Amority> the layout of the keys on your keyboard
<logicalbomb> qwerty or dvorak
<logicalbomb> etc
<helpmeplease> I get the following error when trying to install kubuntu-desktop through Synaptic:
<logicalbomb> how do I launch my wine GUI
<nagyv> Amority: I know this, but how should I pass it to dosemu?
<helpmeplease> Kubuntu-desktop:
<Amority> nagyv : im sorry I never changed my keymap so I dont know :(
<helpmeplease> Depnds: amarok but it is not going to be installed
<helpmeplease> Depends: kopete but it is not going to be installed
<logicalbomb> amarok and kopete usually come pre-installed on Kubuntu
<logicalbomb> it did on my version
<nagyv> Is here anyone using dosemu? How should I set the $_layout_option?
<Amority> mine too
<helpmeplease> well
<helpmeplease> ok, here is my situation
<helpmeplease> I installed Ubuntu Dapper Drake off of my CD
<helpmeplease> I wanted to activate the KDE enviroment
<logicalbomb> I am using Kubuntu
<helpmeplease> which wouldn't work at first for some reason
<logicalbomb> haven't tried dapper drake
<nagyv> helpmeplease: are the mentioned program available on the ubuntu CD?
<helpmeplease> I was then told to remove the # symbol from the source.list and update all the files
<helpmeplease> no, they weren't for some reason
<logicalbomb> I know it was really hard setting up my graphics drivers, any time I tried to do the standard apt-get install of the glx driver for nvidia it screwed every thing up
<helpmeplease> but updating was supposed to have downloaded those files
<nagyv> helpmeplease: are they there now?
<helpmeplease> and those specific two are listed on the Synaptic package list
<Amority> logicalbomb, me too but I use ati ^-^
<helpmeplease> lol
<helpmeplease> so I don't know why it won't work
<logicalbomb> you're a braver man then I am for configuring an ATi in linux
<logicalbomb> my X1900 XTX on my personal PC told me to shove it
<helpmeplease> unless those two are relying on another package that isn't there, in some odd and twisted chain reaction
<logicalbomb> I didn't even try to venture into getting the crossfired enabled
<logicalbomb> thus my laptop remains loyal to linux and my desktop a traitor loaded with microsuck
<logicalbomb> crossfire*
<nagyv> helpmeplease: try 'apt-get install kubuntu desktop'  from the command line, it will ask wheather you would like to install the dependencies or will say that they are not available
<robotgeek> nagyv: just say yes
<helpmeplease> you forgot the sudp part
<helpmeplease> :P
<helpmeplease> *sudo
<nagyv> robotgeek: I get no questions :(
<Admiral_Chicago> have you considered doing a -f install?
<logicalbomb> he assumed you'de already know something so trivial help :)
<logicalbomb> I want to try to configure something similar to proto-wall in my linux system
<Amority> dang cross fire in linux... dangerous :P
<logicalbomb> didn't even attempt it
<logicalbomb> kept that in winblows
<Amority> I dont think i would either
<helpmeplease> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33964/
<logicalbomb> I couldn't even get my card to work in the first place
<helpmeplease> so same problem as the Synaptic installer
<logicalbomb> as soon as I ventured past vesa I got a big black screen of nothingness
<helpmeplease> any ideas?
<robotgeek> helpmeplease: dapper/edgy?
<helpmeplease> dapper
<robotgeek> helpmeplease: do you have dapper-updates enabled?
<helpmeplease> I believe so....I just got updates about 20 minutes ago
<helpmeplease> ^_^
<|Sputnik|> yooo
<helpmeplease> robotgeek: still there?
<deian> i came to Kubuntu from openSuse, and i'm really impressed!!
<robotgeek> helpmeplease: yes. no i mean it is a separate repository
<helpmeplease> ???
<robotgeek> helpmeplease: i will paste my sources.list
<helpmeplease> ok
<robotgeek> helpmeplease: http://ubuntu.pastebin.ca/257821
<helpmeplease> ok
<helpmeplease> and you want me to do what?
<helpmeplease> copy the thing over my current list?
<robotgeek> helpmeplease: yes, after backing your old one up
<helpmeplease> ok
<helpmeplease> just a sec then
<logicalbomb> what do you substitute kwrite or Kate in kubuntu with to get it to launch in terminal
<deian> sudo -i?
<logicalbomb> really?
<logicalbomb> i didn't know that
<deian> i'm not sure
<logicalbomb> I kept seeing gedit being used but I was under the impression that was for gnome only
<deian> yes i think it is
<deian> hence the G in the title
<logicalbomb> so when I substituted gedit for kate or kwrite when my graphics driver was out it told me it couldn't load X
<deian> kate is for KDE
<logicalbomb> I know i'm running KDE
<deian> oh kate is graphical only
<logicalbomb> hence Kubuntu
<logicalbomb> so is Kwrite
<deian> yes
<deian> try nano
<logicalbomb> I don't know if I have a none GUI based editor
<deian> nano is simple
<deian> yeah u do,
<deian> nano is included in standard installation
<logicalbomb> nice
<logicalbomb> and ty
<deian> no problems
<logicalbomb> what about this gnutella stuff?
<deian> ctrl-w to save
<logicalbomb> can I use that in KDE
<logicalbomb> or is that only gnome too, and the reason frostwire and limewire wont work on my sys
<deian> i'm not sure
<deian> if u installed kubuntu kde and gnome programs should work under kde too
<logicalbomb> I only installed KDE
<logicalbomb> I don't think I installed gnome
<deian> thats still ok
<deian> kubuntu will have the files to run gnome programs too
<logicalbomb> alien was a sweet program to pick up
<logicalbomb> ran the RPM to unload limewire
<fibonacci> Ok, giving Kubuntu my first go today, let's see what it's got....
<deian> where have u come from fibonacci?
<deian> i mean what distro?
<fibonacci> SuSE
<deian> me too
<deian> kubuntu is much better
<deian> i've even got beryl running stable on it too
<fibonacci> Well I took the Ubuntu + KDE aproach, and so far so good. But we will see.. time will tell.
<helpmeplease> robotgeek: ok, I got it all saved....now try that command again?
<robotgeek> helpmeplease: yup
<fibonacci> deian: If I don't like it, I think I will look further, Fedora perhaps...
<helpmeplease> here goes nothing
<logicalbomb> I wish linux could run my games
<logicalbomb> =\
<deian> i felt fedora was horrible
<fibonacci> deian: Really, why ?
<deian> i asked it to install kde as my desktop
<deian> i finish installation and there was gnome
<fibonacci> As in Gnome lib's and KDE desktop, or only Gnome ?
<deian> gnome as the desktop
<deian> maybe kde was also installed
<deian> my wireless card didn't work either
<ubuntu> Hi
<fibonacci> hmm.. odd. Well I'm having trouble deciding what Distro to go with, SuSE got some stuff I like, and so does Kubuntu (but I don't like the whole Gnome feel of it).
<deian> no, gnome smells
<deian> kubuntu is VERY stable comapred to suse
<ubuntu> kubuntu is the best
<fibonacci> deian: Jepp, so far I can agree.
<deian> the adept packager works much better than Yasts
<Dheeraj_k> i hate rpm :p
<logicalbomb> i got a free version of SuSe 10 in my LFX magazine
<fibonacci> Oh god yes, YaST is a pain in th eas.
<logicalbomb> best coaster i've ever owned.
<cox377> i need to extract the mpeg from a vcd file, can anyone recommend me some software please?
<deian> they fixed it in 10.2 more or less, but Adept is much faster
<logicalbomb> mplayer then isntall the xine extension
<deian> and i got beryl working smoothly with the 3D world plugin enabled
<deian> it looks awesome
<fibonacci> nice. How about using Debian ?
<deian> debian is more hardcore isn't it
<deian> kubuntu is based on debian isn't it
<fibonacci> yeah it is. So are they similar ?
<Lynoure> deian: less cutesy and more flexible, and will not work out of box that often
<deian> i can't answer that really because i've not tried debian
<deian> debian is more like gentoo and slackware i think
<Lynoure> deian: I'm considering going back to it, I prefer breaking things myself =)
<deian> lol
<deian> when i feel more comfortable with linux i may go to debian
<Grum> i have a question about partition
<Grum> *partitions
<Lynoure> Grum: ask away?
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<Grum> Is there a program I can use to find out how much space I'm using in a partition?
<jpgeerets> someone tryed install and use vmware 5.5 in edgy?
<Grum> I have home on one partition and / on another
<jpgeerets> Grum: try using df -k from commandline
<Grum> ok thanks
<logicalbomb> how do I launch my wine GUI
<Grum> Jpgeerets: It worked. . . thanks very much!
<robotgeek> Grum: df -kh
<Dheeraj_k> i think by typing sudo wine
<Admiral_Chicago> Grum, fdisk -h i think
<deian> in gui?
<logicalbomb> yeah no GUI
<logicalbomb> and i can't find the file paths for the installed exe's
<jpgeerets> great Grum
<deian>  u do: wine "path"
<deian> in windows style yea
<Chousuke> Dheeraj_k: You don't need sudo for it.
<deian> so say i'd wanna run itunes i'd go: bash~: wine "c:\program files\itunes\itunes.exe"
<deian> of course itunes wont' work cos it's a pain
<logicalbomb> no love
<Dheeraj_k> i prefer to run windows application in windows and linux app in linux
<logicalbomb> yeah but i want my music so bad
<logicalbomb> lol
<logicalbomb> I can't get any p2p files working
<logicalbomb> even after java installs
<deian> and me too
<jpgeerets> why wanna use p2p
<deian> i have 3200 tunes on itunes stuck on another pc
<Dheeraj_k> does windows virus harm wine too?
<deian> i doubt it
<deian> viruses harm windows files and processes and not the programs so much
<logicalbomb> because I want to sample music i'm about to legally purchase?
<logicalbomb> thats why I want frostwire or limewire on linux
<fdoving> !frostwire | logicalbomb
<ubotu> logicalbomb: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<logicalbomb> because I need my traveling tunes to plug into when my kids are being hoolagans in the back seat of the car and not shutting up
<xwolf-> sometimes i get "Conversation with su failed"
<xwolf-> why is that?
<noelvis> anybody there .....
<logicalbomb> YES
<logicalbomb> fdoving I love you!
<xwolf-> !mobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xwolf-> !c650
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c650 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logicalbomb> !qpit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qpit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_adaptr> !xwolf
<fdoving> !kphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwolf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> kphone: Voice over IP (VoIP) phone application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2-6 (edgy), package size 406 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<fdoving> !kmobile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kmobile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !kmobiletools
<ubotu> kmobiletools: KDE application for controlling your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 128 kB, installed size 484 kB
<Dheeraj_k> wats going on? bot war?
<Dheeraj_k> !kpdf
<ubotu> kpdf: PDF viewer for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 1004 kB
<robotgeek> !msgthebot > fdoving
<Dheeraj_k> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<fdoving> yeah i know.
<Dheeraj_k> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fdoving> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<fdoving> :)
<Dheeraj_k> !ubotu
<Dheeraj_k> !botcoke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botcoke - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<logicalbomb> frostwire is sticking open
<logicalbomb> the gui is going blank
<Dheeraj_k> !billgates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about billgates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> !buntu
<logicalbomb> !microsoft
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoft - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logicalbomb> !botpet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botpet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> !redhat
<ubotu> Other Linux distributions include; .deb-based: Debian, Mepis; RPM-based: RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva; Source-based: Gentoo, Slackware
<fdoving> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Dheeraj_k> !girl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logicalbomb> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<deian> llol
<Dheeraj_k> !=:)
<Dheeraj_k> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> Dheeraj_k: it's enought now. please use msg or http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> oh ok
<fdoving> thanks.
<logicalbomb> frostwire is such a lier
<logicalbomb> it is not connecting.
<_adaptr> a what ?
<logicalbomb> liar
<deian> no
<DralaFi> DralaFi I'm trying to get kde to pop up a window alerting me that a usb device was found. This works in kubuntu with the initrd, but i'm trying to have an initrd-less system. udev is running. HAL is running, dbus is running. I can't see what's wrong. Can anyone offer some help? Especially on how to diagnose which part is not working.
<_adaptr> software is generally incapable of lying
<logicalbomb> a lier is when you badly misspell liar?
<deian> it takes time to connect
<logicalbomb> !smartass
<deian> it's gathering sources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<logicalbomb> i'll get angry at in-animate objects and software all I want, and further more i'll assign it human attributes whenever I feel like it
<logicalbomb> there for, it lied to me.
<deian> has it connected by now?
<bill57785> Ok, I'm back (helpmeplease).
<bill57785> And Kubuntu is running perfectly. Thank you very much guys.
<logicalbomb> no limewire did though
<logicalbomb> frostwire didn't want ot
<logicalbomb> to*
<deian> ohh
<logicalbomb> working pretty good now too
<logicalbomb> went to sudo nano /usr/bin/limewire
<logicalbomb> changed the sh limewire.sh
<logicalbomb> to bash limewire.sh
<ds_> ll
<ds_> Serge
<logicalbomb> you know until I started reading linux user and LFX I had no idea how many linux users where in the UK
<woodefec> hi
<woodefec> how to check the edgy efts md5 checksum?
<woodefec> (kubuntu)
<woodefec> can't find it nowhere and installation doesnt go properly
<Dheeraj_k> ubuntuguide.org
<xwolf-> sometimes i get "Conversation with su failed"
<xwolf-> why is that?
<woodefec> Dheeraj_k : I mean for kubuntu
<RaNgO> how to change screen refresh rate on live kubuntu ?
<logicalbomb> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<woodefec> !checksum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<woodefec> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dheeraj_k> this bot has lots of information
<Dr_willis> !where is elvis.
<Dheeraj_k> aww
<bill57785> !girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_adaptr> how sad
<Dheeraj_k> i already tried that
<woodefec> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto - too complicated
<Dr_willis> it is?
<Dr_willis> i use some md5sum program that puts md5sum menu item under windows context menu.
<Dr_willis> right click, 'check md5sum'
<bill57785> !pregnancy
<woodefec> i am not in windows
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pregnancy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> then look at the md6sum file
<bill57785> ok, anyways
<Dr_willis> woodefec,  even easier then.. use md5sum command.
<_adaptr> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<woodefec> Dr_willis : ok, but what to compare it to?
<xtavaresx> !nothing
<ubotu> nothing is Saying "I don't see anything", or "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an error message, say so, and which error it is, etc.  -  Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<Dr_willis> where you downloaded the iso file - there is a filename.md5 that has the sum in it
<woodefec> 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e - thats the sum i got from my file
<Lynoure> Does knetworkmanager detect new networks for you people?
<woodefec> when i go here: http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/pub/os/linux/ubuntu-iso/kubuntu/edgy/ - i get a page, no dir
<woodefec> ill try from mc
<Dr_willis> http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/edgy/MD5SUMS
<BluesKaj> woodefec, works here in firefox
<bill57785> !your_dad_but_I_know_a_lot_about_your_mom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your_dad_but_I_know_a_lot_about_your_mom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> 1f9baed847eff89b03c754fcaea8070e  kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Dr_willis> looks good to me
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<bill57785> ok, sorry
<Dr_willis> :)
<woodefec> BluesKaj : got it
<ubuntu> hello ppl
<woodefec> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubuntu> i have a problim can any one solve with me ??
<woodefec> thank you all
<BluesKaj> woodefec, good
<logicalbomb> you know until I started reading linux user and LFX I had no idea how many linux users where in the UK
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<logicalbomb> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ubuntu> ok thanx
<woodefec> !rumba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rumba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<raher> can someone help me with my grub config ?
<Dr_willis> raher,  what part of the grub config are you having issues with.
<conor> well
<conor> :D
<ubuntu> iam trying to install linux on my pc , when i tried to create partitions manually i found strange things , i have 160 gb hard disk 4 partitions + unallocated area but he read it as sda1 160 gb only what can i do
<conor> i want it to boot into the windows bootloader after 4 seconds
<conor> Dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/832823
<Dr_willis> conor,  yea. thats simple enough.. you can set the 'default' to be whaever you want. by editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_adaptr> !tango
<ubotu> tango is a style guideline and icon set. It can be found and read about at http://tango-project.org
<Dr_willis> I always set the 'default' to be 0 - and uncomment the windows 'example' in the comments.
<_adaptr> I'll be ...
<Dr_willis> that way windows stays at the #1 spot and dosent get moved by any new kernels.
<ubuntu> when i tried to create the drives under windows by using partition magic i did it then i tried again but he read the one partition only of 13.5 gb
<Dr_willis> conor,  the trick to rember is that grub starts counting at 0 :)
<Dr_willis> why are pastebin sites always sooo slow...
<chupa-chups> so can any one help me
<conor> ye they are really slow
<chupa-chups> ?????????????????
<conor> i rather spam channels :D
<_adaptr> chupa-chups: I'm afraid not, unless you're willing to share *what with*
<Dr_willis> chupa-chups,  we dont have esp. :)
<chupa-chups> excuse me i cant understand
<conor> Dr_willis: so how do i do it ?
<Dr_willis> chupa-chups,  the problem is?
<_adaptr> that makes... 2_+of us
<Dr_willis> conor,  edit the grub config.. change the 'default' entry. to point to the windows 'item'
<chupa-chups> am trying to install linux on my pc , when i tried to create partitions manually i found strange things , i have 160 gb hard disk 4 partitions + unallocated area but he read it as sda1 160 gb only what can i do
<wildchild> how can I go to local server by konqueror
<chupa-chups> when i tried to create the drives under windows by using partition magic i did it then i tried again but he read it again  one partition only sda1 of 13.5 gb
<_adaptr> chupa-chups: post actual fdisk output pls
<chupa-chups> wt???
<bill57785> ok, so now I have this USB hub....how do I get it to work on Kubuntu? I have tried running stuff through it, and the things get power, but I don't get it to actually work
<_adaptr> chupa-chups: "fdisk -l",. then use a pastebin site to share that with us
<Dr_willis> chupa-chups,  for a start dont use partition magic to 'make' the drives for linux.. resize the existing windows drives and leave a large section of the hard drive 'unallocated' then let the installer auto partuition that part of the drive.
<wildchild> how can I go to local server by konqueror ?  (In kosole I just write user@IP and that's it)
<_adaptr> wildchild: use "localhost"
<Dr_willis> wildchild,  'go to' is vague.. you mean use 'ssh to get a shell/login into' a loca machine?
<_adaptr> wildchild: this works even on Winblowz
<chupa-chups> i already leave 30 for / and 2 gb for swap
<wildchild> Dr_willis: yes SSH
<conor> Dr_willis nearly everything is commented out
<Dr_willis> wildchild,  man ssh
<jeff_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<wildchild> Dr_willis: and there I will dinf instructions how to login via konqueor?
<Dr_willis> conor,  no its not. :P ## is a comment.. # is a option for the grub-config tool..       its defaulting to some defaults..   BACKUP your original.
<Dr_willis> wildchild,  use the 'FISH://' feature of konquerort to browse files over ssh on a remote machine.
* conor is confused
<Dr_willis> conor,  example in mine.. --->   default         0
<wildchild> Dr_willis: thx I was looking for "FISH"
<Dr_willis> conor,  and under 'examples' theres a windows entry. that i uncomment - that way i have a 'windows' item at the top of the list.
<Dr_willis> conor,  or count the entries you see in the grub menu and count down and put in that #. (starting at 0)
<conor> o.0
<Dr_willis> or go read the  grub docs and learn how grub works. its rather straightforwared
<conor> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<conor> if you want to edit it for me on paste bin i'd be grateful :P
<Dr_willis> You change 1 line....
<Dr_willis> default # where # is what you
<Dr_willis> you want/need it to be.
<Dr_willis> you may want to 'unhide' the grub menu by default.   by commenting 'out' the hidemenu line..  ##hiddenmenu
<Dr_willis> or just hit 'escape' to see the menu at boot time. then count the # of entries/lines. :)
<xtavaresx> !sudo -i
<Dr_willis> starting at 0
<ubotu> sudo: Provide limited super user privileges to specific users. In component main, is important. Version 1.6.8p12-4ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 161 kB, installed size 396 kB
<logicalbomb> how do I get my windows computer to show up on this computer in share
<logicalbomb> I don't even know how to browse network computers on here
<logicalbomb> !samba network
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<Dr_willis> or use the remote places icon to browse network shares.
<_adaptr> logicalbomb: set up a local network for your computer, so it occupies the same workgroup as your windows machine(s)
<Dr_willis> or put-----> smb:/   in your konqueror address bar.
<_adaptr> a local Samba is usually the cleanest way to get it working properly, and the config takes like 5 minutes
<logicalbomb> nice
<logicalbomb> done
<Dr_willis> for linux to linux - i perfer to use the ssh filesystem feature.------->  fish://localhost
<Dr_willis> for windows to linux - i tend to use 'winscp3' :)
<Dheeraj_k> etherape!
<_adaptr> absolutely
<Dheeraj_k> kernel!
<_adaptr> not ethe-rape, the other thing
<conor> hmmm my brain aint taking anything in
<_adaptr> winscp and putty are two of the few things that make windows bearable
<_adaptr> wireshark is another :)
<mnoir> um - cygwin too...
<muge2510> hi all
<Dheeraj_k> where is bot
<_adaptr> mnoir: I'd rather use a solid OS with a broken set of tools than the other way around.. but the margin is small, I admit that
<muge2510> who
<_adaptr> !who
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> oh
<Dheeraj_k> !etherape
<mnoir> _adaptr: actually, I do not choose to use any MS stuff unless it is for testing
<ubotu> etherape: graphical network monitor modeled after etherman. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-3build1 (edgy), package size 370 kB, installed size 928 kB
<conor> i think ill have to reinstall kubuntu :_(
<Dheeraj_k> even microsoft has some useful tool
<Dheeraj_k> backup every thing
<Dheeraj_k> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<conor> is there a way to restore all my settings back to the way they were when i installed kubuntu ?
<Dheeraj_k> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !cloning
<osiris> what does qt use to render graphics
<Dheeraj_k> sudo apt-get install keep
<Dheeraj_k> it is a backup tool
<osiris> my graphics card is failing, and now any kde app either seg's or hard locks the box
<d03boy> does anyone have a laptop with the Fn+F2 keys to turn on and off wireless? I am having trouble making use of this because xserv or SOMETHING keeps intercepting the key combo so I cant use it to turn wireless on
<Dheeraj_k> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d03boy> the atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed blabla bla error shows up dmesg
<_adaptr> osiris: Qt *is* a rendering engine, it directly speaks to the graphics interface
<osiris> ok, then that makes sense
<osiris> i just wanted to make sure qt isnt hosed, cause things have been so weird lately
<_adaptr> it's a library for rendering graphics, which KDE uses to paint itself on your dekstop
<_adaptr> well.. the bad news is that it could be
<osiris> ktorrent just disappears when running, systemsettings will seg after about 2 screens, etc.
<osiris> i dont think its qt, as it worked with a different nvidia card in here
<_adaptr> osiris: run glxgears and glxinfo, see if the card is running okay
<osiris> if i do that i KNOW it will hard lock
<Dheeraj_k> does any body know how to participate in ubuntu development?
<osiris> gl always will hang it
<Dheeraj_k> i have got the college project
<_adaptr> osiris: then I'd replace the card, see if that solves it
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: congratulations
<osiris> well for a poor boy to drop 80 bones on a new card, i kinda have to be sure
<Dheeraj_k> i am planning to integrate sql with os >>sqldesktop
<_adaptr> then download and boot Knoppix
<_adaptr> if that does opengl, you KNOW it's software
<d03boy> wow. wireless just started working... apparently you have to reboot? I thought you never had to reboot in linux :|
<mohammed> Hi guys ! Greetings ..
<osiris> _adaptr, good point
<_adaptr> d03boy: there can be many reasons to reboot Linux
<cloakable> Yeah, a Kernel upgrade/change
<mohammed> I'm done with Gnome ! decided to switch to kde ... what's the best memory size to have on PC ?
<d03boy> mohammed, good call ;0
<_adaptr> mohammed: as much as the CPU architecture can address, obviously
<_adaptr> mohammed: none of my workstations have less than 1GB, and my main machine has 2
<mohammed> I'm running on P4 2.4 GH ... I assume kde worked fine on my 256 mb memory pc
<Dr_willis> 256 ick
<_adaptr> hahahahahahha.. erm, sorry, but that's just hilarious.. I haven't run with 256MB since I got a 1GHz + machine
<Dr_willis> save up some $$   get more
<_adaptr> that would be just enough to get WIndows XP to start up.. or KDE
<mohammed> lol ! I know ! hence I'll upgrade :D
<mohammed> Will 512 MB be enough then ?
<Dheeraj_k> me too have 2.4 with 256ram and kubuntu run fine on it
<_adaptr> mohammed: enough for *what* ?
<Dheeraj_k> get 2gb!
<d03boy> how can I permanently turn off the Konsole bell? it turns itself back on
<mohammed> 512+256 ! for Kubuntu everyday use !
<Dr_willis> d03boy,  'save as default'
<_adaptr> indeed, 2GB dual-channel will cost you around $400, and it will make your PC last at least twice as long as your neighbour kids' 33 GHz Pentium-whatever0the-latest with crappy hardware and 512MB
<d03boy> ah, nice
<Dheeraj_k> i may upgrade my pc in jan just to trial and test vista
<mohammed> oh yeah !
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: Vista will be a trial for the length of its lifetime
<mohammed> yeah that's anothere point , vista
<Dheeraj_k> i agree!
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: if all WIndows versions up to now are any indication, anyway
<_adaptr> there was one decent Windows version, and they killed it
<Dheeraj_k> win98?
<d03boy> se
<_adaptr> hahaha.. funny
<jon_> i have an install question if someone can help
<_adaptr> Windows 2000 was finicky, but it ran really well, and even had a workstation version that was actually derived from the server version - not the other way around, as every other windows family before or since
<mohammed> Vista won't be able to service for couple of months till software vendors maintain software stability for it
<Dheeraj_k> i am currently using window to run visual studio and some games for every thing else there is k-Ubuntu
<_adaptr> jon_: ask it, don't wait around
<jon_> thanks
<Dheeraj_k> i am running winxp on my pc with out aVirus and fWall but still it is running fine :)
<jon_> i'm trying to install and want to put grub on the MBR of my sata drive which is sda. by default it puts it on (hd0) and i just need to know what replace this with
<jon_> i tried (sd0) and it failed
<wildchild> hello
<wildchild> where is usually apache located on server
<wildchild> I am looking for apache.conf
<Dheeraj_k> has any body played 3d game in linux?
<wildchild> or what's the command to find apache.conf
<Dheeraj_k> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<mnoir> wildchild: try 'man locate' as a starter
<jon_> does (hd0) symbolize first IDE drive or first disk as in the bios boot order
<Dheeraj_k> does any body know wat is the advantage unix has over linux? vise versa
<tamacracker> Hey guys?... Doesn't Kubuntu Edgy Eft, come with Wine?
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: define "unix"
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: Linux *is* a unix-like OS
<_adaptr> as in it is POSIX-compliant, and supports the GNU toolset
<jon_> ok nm i found it....
<Dheeraj_k> yeah that i know
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: then what is your question ?
<mnoir> tamacracker: come with? no. can you install from the repositories? yes
<tamacracker> Oh heh... alright I'll check it out.
<Dheeraj_k> why unix is more popular than  linux to run dedicated server
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: again, define "unix"
<tamacracker> I didn't want to go downloadin it, thnkin i already have it.
<Dheeraj_k> hp unix etc
<Dheeraj_k> hp-ibm-unix
<_adaptr> and it is not, to my knowledge, "mnore popular" - if you take that to mean number of installations worldwide, I think you will find that Linux is used considerably more than any other Unix-like OS - for any reason
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: none of those are "official" unixen
<_adaptr> HP-UX is proprietary and not compatible with a lot, and IBM VM/CMS is.. well, even less compatible
<Dheeraj_k> i mean to run dedicated server like supercomputer
<woodefec> i tried to run the kubuntu live CD on two computers and it doesnt
<woodefec> md5 sum is fine
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: the only "unixen" left of any note today are the various *BSDs and Solaris
<woodefec> ill try again and report back if still rubbish
<woodefec> c u
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: a supercomputer is not the same as a dedicated server - an FTP server is a dedicated server, if it's not used for anything else
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: a supercomputer is just that - a supercomputer
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: there is a global top-500 list by processing power, and Linux clusters are increasingly the most common occupants
<_adaptr> Dheeraj_k: google for it
<rexbron> What driver option do I need to enable in my xorg.conf to use the xorg-video-intel driver instead of the i810
<rexbron> ?
<_adaptr> name the module in your card config
<_adaptr> i.e. don't use i810, use the other one
<ticless> my system just crashed and I need help! When ever I run ldconfig I get: ldconfig: Input file /lib/libpamc.so.0.79 not found.
<_adaptr> then it probably can't find it - have you verified that it exists ?
<ticless> yes I exists but is it normal that it's size is 3.7GB?
<ticless> my KDE crashed and now whenever I try to boot I get fatal error saying, kdm/usr/bin/kdm libpam.so.0 cannot open shared objec file error 6
<_adaptr> ticless: not really... let me check
<Makro2> hello
<Makro2> any command for to set PATH for root?
<ticless> _adaptr: It would really be nice if someone could help my cause I kinda screwed
<Admiral_Chicago> ticless, where do you get this error?
<ticless> when I try to boot normally, it halts and leave me with a console login where I get the same error everytime I try to login
<_adaptr> ticless: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 30456 2006-05-12 19:42 /lib/libpam.so.0.79
<_adaptr> ticless: 30KB, more or less
<ticless> oh sounds more fair
<ticless> b--s---rwt 39387 3959343167 4216798134 218, 44 Apr 21  2022 libpam.so.0
<_adaptr> ticless: what does file say ?
<_adaptr> oops - it;s a block device, something gone and made a block device out of it!
<_adaptr> ticless: careful with that - it looks like it could map to an actual file!
<ticless> I cant get rid of it, I have tried to reinstall libpam packages without luck
<_adaptr> well, if you did manage to delete it you may find that you've just lost an entire 4GB partition
<_adaptr> better investigate this a bit further - do you have lsof installed ?
<_adaptr> if so , run : "lsof | grep "/lib/libpam.so.0.79"
<_adaptr> that'll show you who or what has it open
<intelikey> Q how can i get lilo errors if the kernel and initramfs.img are both set imutable and the mbr check sum is unchanged ?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, what version are you on?
<logicalbomb> !activesync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about activesync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> LILO version 22.6.1 (Ubuntu)
<logicalbomb> can you synchro your smartphone with a windows OS to your linux system?
<logicalbomb> or is there a way to replace the OS on your phone
<intelikey> LTS 6.6   not sure which one you are asking ?
<d03boy> if I use adept and it says i have 55 updaets and oen of them is a linux-image should I do it?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, probably dapper
<d03boy> or will that essentially ruin my life
<Dr_willis> d03boy,  i always update...
<Dr_willis> !info linux-image
<ubotu> Package linux-image does not exist in any distro I know
<Admiral_Chicago> d03boy, no you should be fine.
<Dr_willis> d03boy,  sounbds like a kernel update to me
<intelikey> !info linux-image-386
<d03boy> ya it does... which is why I'm scared
<ubotu> linux-image-386: Linux kernel image on 386.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis, it is
<d03boy> every other kernel update I've ever done has ended with disaster
<Admiral_Chicago> d03boy, in ubuntu? i've never had a problem
<d03boy> well I run into every possible problem imaginable :)
<d03boy> i'll do it anyway..
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago so did you have a thought on that, or was that a retorical question to a moot point ?
<logicalbomb> can you synchro your smartphone with a windows OS to your linux system?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, no i don't know much about lilo other than it's a beast to set up
<intelikey> i have no trubble setting it up....
<MetaBookfoziS> !w32css
<MetaBookfoziS> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32css - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Admiral_Chicago> !resticted | MetaBookfoziS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resticted - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<icheyne> hi all. I updated my nvidia graphics driver, so I could run Beryl, but it screwed up my screen resolution. I changed my xorg.conf to nv instead of nvidia. that fixed the problem, but Beryl does not work. Did that just roll my driver back to the old one?
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted | MetaBookfoziS
<ubotu> MetaBookfoziS: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MetaBookfoziS> i have enabled allrepo
<MetaBookfoziS> but i don'T ahve that
<MetaBookfoziS> that is my problem
<Admiral_Chicago> MetaBookfoziS, hold on a sec
<MetaBookfoziS> okay
<Admiral_Chicago> icheyne, you may also want to look at #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl
<icheyne> Thanks Admiral_Chicago but I got no joy at #ubuntu-xgl
<Admiral_Chicago> MetaBookfoziS, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<Admiral_Chicago> it's not in the repos
<icheyne> I'll try #beryl
<MetaBookfoziS> but with libdvdcss is the same
<Admiral_Chicago> icheyne, people aren't also around :\
<icheyne> Admiral_Chicago, it's a Saturday night, so I can't blame them. :D
<Admiral_Chicago> MetaBookfoziS, i think that is in the repos
<Admiral_Chicago> just copy and paste the commands in konsole
<ticless2> sorry my internet went down
<ticless2> _adaptr: do you have any suggestions to what I might try?
<_adaptr> ticless2: I'd start with "file /lib/libpam.so.0.79", see what it says
#kubuntu 2006-11-26
<ticless2> it says: /lib/libpam.so.0.79: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<_adaptr> ticless2: and ls -l still shows it to be a block device ?
<ticless2> well yes but thats the symlink: libpam.so.0: setuid sticky block special (218/44)
<ticless2> file /lib/libpam.so.0 says: libpam.so.0: setuid sticky block special (218/44)
<intelikey> i don't know what's been causing it.....
<logicalbomb> intelikey
<logicalbomb> any advice on synchro or smartphone OS swap
<_adaptr> ticless2: so it'
<_adaptr> s no longer a symlink, then ?
<intelikey> logicalbomb no networking is not me
<ticless2> I don't think so
<logicalbomb> !smartphone
<ubotu> A guide to syncing smartphones can be found here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86302
<ticless2> _adaptr: it diffently not a symlink anymore
<intelikey> 6.6 /lib/libpam.so.0 is a link
<ticless2> ldconfig complains about it too: ldconfig: /lib/libpam.so.0 is not a symbolic link
<logicalbomb> wow
<_adaptr> ticless2: if you google it: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/device-list/devices.txt
<logicalbomb> syncing smartphone is way beyond my user skills
<intelikey> you could move it to /lib/libpam.so.0.real and symlink that
<_adaptr> ticless2: you get this: 		218 = /dev/kchuid	Inter-process chuid control
<logicalbomb> that is a lot of work
<_adaptr> ticless2: looks like either a very rogue process doing this, or somebidy's been and gone cracked your box - this is PAM we're talking about!
<_adaptr> ticless2: I'd try to unlink it first, and re-make the symlink:
<ticless2> well I did undock my laptop and did do a couples of reboots so I guess it's my own fault
<intelikey> _adaptr hackers ?     no !
<_adaptr> ticless2: unlink /lib/libpam.so.0 && ln -s /lib/libpam.so.0.79 /lib/libpam.so.0
<ticless2> unlink: cannot unlink `/lib/libpam.so.0': Operation not permitted
<ticless2> I am root
<_adaptr> ticless2: did you run lsof against libpam.so.0 ?
<intelikey> ? /lib/libpam.so.0.79  that's 6.6's version  does edgy use the same ?
<tony_> anyone know how to create a service menu to convert a file with ffmpeg on right-click?
<ticless2> _adaptr: no I did not manually run lsof
<ticless2> how can I force it to unlink?
<voidmage> I want my printer to print the pages in reverse order (so when it's done page 1 is on top instead of the last page). How can i do that?
<_adaptr> ticless2: well, it won't run itself
<ticless2> oki
<_adaptr> ticless2: do you understand what unlink does, or what lsof means ?
<Admiral_Chicago> tony_, what are you trying to do?
<ticless2> I don't know Isof
<tony_> use a ffmpeg command to convert an flv to mmpeg
<intelikey> lsof = list open file
<_adaptr> ticless2: then please just run it, okay ? you need more info before you can determine your next step
<ticless2> and normally I only unlink symlinks, not something like this 3,7GB device
<tony_> it seems easy enough but i haven't the knowledge but the patience to learn but i don't even know where to start
<ticless2> lsof /lib/libpam.so.0 gives me nothing
<voidmage> I want my printer to print the pages in reverse order (so when it's done page 1 is on top instead of the last page). How can i do that?
<Dr_willis> voidmage,  want to know how i did it? :P
<Dr_willis> voidmage,  i installex xpp and selected reverse order and let it save that as the default.
<voidmage> Dr_willis:  sure?
<_adaptr> ticless2: that's because lsof does not take parameters; run "lsof | grep libpam"
<Dr_willis> THEN i noticed that theres an opton in Konqueror to do that.
<Dr_willis> but not in firefox.
<intelikey> doesn't cups have that option anyway ?
<ticless2> yeah I just figured :) but still nothing
<Dr_willis> i dident see it in the cups configs.
<voidmage> anyone know where it is in openoffice at least?
<intelikey> i'm pretty sure i have seen it....  in 6.6
<intelikey> voidmage click to print something and when it asks for confirmation config that puppy
<_adaptr> ticless2: have you rebooted the box ? (runlevel 6 should do as well)
<voidmage> ah, i found it in openoffice at least now
<ticless2> yes many times, I'm in runlevel 1 i guess, because the only way I can login is to boot in recovery mode and login as root
<voidmage> pretty well hidden
<intelikey> yeah it's not on the desktop on first boot....
<ticless2> if I continue to runlevel 2 it crashes with the "cannot open shared object file..." and wont even let me login
<_adaptr> ticless2: you mean single user mode - which effectively bypasses PAM :)
<ticless2> yes
<intelikey> runlevel 1 == single user mode
<ticless2> I guess it the only option I have right now :)
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Admiral_Chicago> tony_, i had a website to do that
<Admiral_Chicago> err that showed me how to do that
<_adaptr> okay then, next step: try to forcibly remove the block device.. just hope it isn't actually a partition of some sort.. still weird that that would be recreated every bootup
<d03boy> Wireless Assistant seems to be doing a decent job of connecting me to wireless networks but I was wondering if there was something more of a service type of thing that I can use so I dont have to run this program every single time
<Pupeno> I have just restored a backup of ~/.kde/share/app/kmail and ~/.kde/share/config/kmailrc because I am in a new installation and kmail doesn't start. I run it from the Konsole and nothing happens. 10 minutes and nothing happened. Any ideas ?
<intelikey> ticless2 if /lib/libpam.so.0.79 exists i'd rm /lib/libpam.so.0 && ln -s /lib/libpam.so.0.79 /lib/libpam.so.0
<ticless2> _adaptr: I dont get I either...how do I remove the block device
<intelikey> there is no way there should be a 3g socket there...
<Admiral_Chicago> tony_, try this ffmpg -i foo.flv -ab 64 -b 44100 -s 320x 240 foo.mpg
<ticless2> intelikey: well I tried that but I cant do rm /lib/libpam.so.0
<Admiral_Chicago> make sure to cd into the right directory
<intelikey> ticless2 why not ?
<Admiral_Chicago> ffmpeg*
<ticless2> rm: cannot remove `libpam.so.0': Operation not permitted
<intelikey> as root ?
<ticless2> yes
<_adaptr> ticless2: rm -f
<_adaptr> force it
<intelikey> chattr -i
<ticless2> still not permitted
<_adaptr> oh, and that :)
<_adaptr> it may be immutable, yes
<ticless2> hmm how do I nuke it then?
<intelikey> chattr -i
<intelikey> chattr -i /lib/libpam.so.0 ; rm /lib/libpam.so.0
<intelikey> if that works symlink it. as above
<Admiral_Chicago> tony_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<_adaptr> and then try ldconfig, of course - if that works now, change backto runlevel 2
<ticless2> intelikey: stille not permittet
<ticless2> damit I need more force :)
* intelikey would like to hands on that boxen.......
<intelikey> we're given all she's got cappen'
<_adaptr> ticless2: do you have some sort of LiveCD, like Knoppix, or DSL ?
<intelikey> shunt the dylithium crystles...
<_adaptr> www.damnsmalllinux.org, it's about 50MB
<intelikey> and go to warp
<_adaptr> intelikey: really not helping
<ticless2> well I can download the kubuntu livecd right?
<_adaptr> ticless2: of course, but it'll take longer
<_adaptr> that it will be the same version as your b0rked system might help, though
<intelikey> ticless2 knoppix is better for that sort of thing   imo
<ticless2> what is the bare minimum?
<tony_> i'm back, my pc crashed
<_adaptr> ticless2: you need ext3 tools of sufficient version
<tony_> again, anyone know how to convert a command into a service menu?
<intelikey> bare minimim about two floppies
<Admiral_Chicago> tony_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<_adaptr> and toms rootboot should have those
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the best i can do
<tony_> thanks
<_adaptr> ONE floppy :)
<ticless2> ohh nice
<ticless2> where to find it?
<_adaptr> erm.. google ?
<ticless2> nice
<ticless2> 2 sec :)
<_adaptr> you do know about this fancy new search engine, right ?
<intelikey> _adaptr sorry i can't call a busybox shell bare minimum   but that's just me.
<_adaptr> it's like, they index like, 100 web pages or so.. really, really kool stuff
<Dr_willis> you mean Moogle?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> or was it boogle?
<_adaptr> intelikey: sure, but why do you say 2 floppies, then
<ticless2> well I heard about it but I only give it a couple of years
<_adaptr> intelikey: I can boot a kernel with FS tools inside 500KB
<_adaptr> if we define "bare minimum" for the task at hand.. he'll need 3 commands max
<intelikey> _adaptr cause the only packaged boot disk with a bash shell and basic file utils i have found is 2 floppies  and upward
<_adaptr> none of which would be needed here, strictly speaking
<_adaptr> you'd need A shell, and 2 or 3 file utils
<intelikey> yean but i call that a hack not a minimal system.
<_adaptr> nobody said anything about a minimal *system* :)
<_adaptr> it's not like he needs to play nethack with it, or run emacs
<intelikey> he might
<intelikey> :)
<Dr_willis> emacs is an os. :)
<_adaptr> wahahaha good one
<intelikey> and granted a glorified grub prompt (less than 60k) could do what is needed there....
<Dr_willis> BusyBoxLinux
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> 1 command with 10000000000000 links/names
<intelikey> Dr_willis been there :)
<_adaptr> I think you mean 1 executablke with a hundred uses...
<_adaptr> it's rather more than 1 command
<intelikey> one app
<Dr_willis> one .exe :)
<intelikey> yeah but it's not .exe  :)
<ticless2> _adaptr: creating bootable cd right now so what then?
<d03boy> anyone know where the config file for synergy is?
<_adaptr> ticless2: boot it :)
<intelikey> and rm that file
<Dr_willis> d03boy,  you make one.
<Dr_willis> d03boy,  and when ya run the command you tell it wat one to use
<_adaptr> ticless2: then mount your root partition and find the /lib directory
<intelikey> then symlink it and reboot
<_adaptr> ticless2: and blast that block device to shiny oblivion
<_adaptr> intelikey: don't anticipate my responses !
<_adaptr> but yeah, what he said
<Dr_willis> d03boy,  look in ------->  /usr/share/doc/synergy/doc   for details
<intelikey> had nothing to do with you _adaptr  i assure you.
<ticless2> sounds great
<_adaptr> it is, rather.. I have never yet had a system break beyond salvaging under Linux...
<_adaptr> now try this trick on WindBlowz
<intelikey> ticless2 a mount   command right now should tell you where the device for  / is
<_adaptr> first thing, it requires you to *log in* to the on-disk system.. which you can't, if your SAM is b0rked
<intelikey> so you can mount it in the live cd under /mnt   or something
<d03boy> i think you can adaptr
<_adaptr> ticless2: do an fdisk -l to find your root partition, then mount that partition on /mnt/something
<intelikey> something being superflutious but what ever.
<_adaptr> not really... Ubuntu mounts stuff under /mnt by default, so likely the directory will NOT be empty, even on tghe LiveCD
<_adaptr> to be safe, I'd mkdir /mnt/test first, then mount on that
<intelikey> ubuntu doesnt' use /mnt at all
<intelikey> it uses /media
<_adaptr> of course you can mount over whatever is already under /mnt, but that's hardly clean
<_adaptr> really ? IIRC, the LiveCD maps your current HD partitions to /mnt
<intelikey>  /media
<_adaptr> the way Knoppix does: /mnt/hda1 etc.
<brett> Hello all
<_adaptr> I wouldn't know, I just sue /mnt to bring up my NFS shares
<ticless2> crap
<_adaptr> erm, that would be use
<_adaptr> crap ?
<_adaptr> that does not sound happy
<ticless2> toms boot image is not a usable image
<brett> I want to do a little programming...what is the best channel for help with c programming.... in perticular editing open source kubuntu games?
<_adaptr> ticless2: what do you mean? what did you do with it ?
<ticless2> I have no floppydrive so need a bootable cd
<_adaptr> ticless2: then you can't really use toms, can you ?
<Dr_willis> there are cdrom bersions of tomsboot stuff.
<ticless2> downloaded the tomsrtbt-2.0.103.ElTorito.288.img and tried to burn it
<intelikey> brett ##C if you know c  if not  i'm not sure there is a "best channel for help with c programming"    because you'd be asking someone to teach you C
<brett> intelikey: no, i know how to program fine... the problems i am having are related to compiling other peoples code
<_adaptr> brett: I guess you would start by.. dunno, learning to program ?
<Admiral_Chicago> brett, #kdegames maybe
<_adaptr> brett: there are plenty of resources on the Intarweb to get started
<brett> _adaptr: i know how to program fine
<intelikey> brett yeah prolly ##C then.
<brett> thanks
<ticless2> argh dooh
<ticless2> toms img is not at burnable image its a floppy image to create a cd bootable image from
<intelikey> brett they will expect "smart questions"  do your home work first.
<brett> intelikey: how about how do you compile someones source code? is that too stupid?
<intelikey> prolly
<_adaptr> if you don't know that, then what do you program on ? Windows ?
<intelikey> brett google "smart questions"
<d03boy> many people do program on windows
<Sanne> brett: usually, you download the source and look at the readme in the archive.
<d03boy> its not exactly uncommon
<brett> Sanne: there isnt a readme
<_adaptr> d03boy: not saying it, merely hinting that it'll take him some work to get up to speed on *nix programming in that case
<intelikey> brett source dirs often contain a file or two in uppercase  they are doc's  read them.
<Sanne> brett: that's unusual. What program is it? Is there a webpage with instrucions maybe?
<_adaptr> coding is coding, but the APIs are *wildly* different
<brett> Sanne: Konquest
<intelikey> API -vs- IDE
<brett> intelikey: the only uppercase file is called FILES... and that doesnt read well
<_adaptr> brett: is it an RPM you're looking into ?
<Sanne> brett: here's some general info for starters, though it may not exactly apply to every program: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<brett> _adaptr: no
<_adaptr> FILES files usually just list the contents of the package
<d03boy> bah, i cant figure out how to set up this synergy client
<d03boy> the server is set up fine
<Sanne> brett: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdegames/konquest/compilation.html
<d03boy> oh, it works... haha. no config needed
<brett> Sanne: that looks useful
<_adaptr> d03boy: http://www.deanspot.org/content/view/71/46/, 3 sec google
<d03boy> what is google?
<_adaptr> "no documentation" indeed
<d03boy> is that like metacrawler?
<Sanne> brett: yeah, and as I see the link I gave before that kinda applies as background knowledge, so you may wnat to read it also.
<_adaptr> nooo, it's more like YooHoo, only more better
<d03boy> oh how nice
<brett> Sanne: those commands do not work
<intelikey> heep mo' betta' n' good !
<_adaptr> lots an' lots, yah
<Sanne> brett: what's the error? (if it's too much text, please use the pastebin)
<brett> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<intelikey> make
<Sanne> brett: did you get the sources from cvs?
<intelikey> konquest in cvs ?
<intelikey> is konquest still active ?
<Sanne> intelikey: just checking, I don't know konquest at all
<brett> cvs?
<brett> what is that
<intelikey> it hasn't changed in 4 years  afaik
<SlimG> is there a command that outputs the current bios version on the mainboard?
<intelikey> SlimG lshw might have it
<intelikey> key word 'might'
<Sanne> brett: cvs is a repository where developers work on the code, so you would get development snapshots from cvs. But if you don't know, you didn't get it from cvs ;)
<brett> Sanne: i dont remeber where i got it
<intelikey> SlimG dmesg might have it   you can pipe either through grep and/or less
<Sanne> brett: that's a pity, because that would have been my next question, so I could have a look.
<brett> Sanne: yeah i was searching for a while and kinda got lucky
<SlimG> intelikey: thanx alot! i'll have a look
<Sanne> brett: there's another option if you want to conmpile konquest yourself. since it is in the ubuntu repositories, you could apt-get the source package and compile a proper ubuntu package out of it.
<brett> Sanne: thats a good idea
<Sanne> brett: or, you could get the original source tar.gz without Ubuntu patches and try to compile that
<Sanne> brett: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/games/konquest
<brett> Sanne: i found a way to compile all the kde games at once rather then just konquest
<Sanne> brett: that's also nice, if you want that.
<brett> Sanne: hmm
<brett> Sanne: ok i type ./configure
<Cuddles_Laptop> evening all.
<brett> Sanne: it ran
<Sanne> brett: cool :)
<BluesKaj> how does one get back to the original default KDE desktop appearance or "look" ?
<DralaFi> I bypassed the initrd, now I don't get the media actions window when I insert a USB storage device. I had a look at the initrd and don't think I missed anything, I copied bits of udev script to real script on the real rootfs. Udev, dbus and hal all work. I just can't get KDE to detect a new media device. Can anyone please lend a hand?
<brett> Sanne: then i typed make and i got an error
<brett> Sanne: make install didn't work either
<Sanne> brett: which one? (-> pastebin)
<brett> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<shulman> how do I share a folder in edgy eft? When I try sharing the folder publicly, my windows machines keep getting prompted to log in
<Cuddles_Laptop> quick question. is there any way to have my wireless automatically connect on startup, rather than waiting for me to use the wireless assistant?
<Sanne> brett: hmmm, don't know what that means, sorry. Does anybody else know?
<DralaFi> Sanne, brett: sounds like there's no makefile in your current directory
<Sanne> brett: oh, do you have build-essential installed?
<Cuddles_Laptop> brett, make sure you have a makefile.
<bomber> hows it going folks?
<bomber> i got a problem
<brett> Sanne: yeah i installed build essentials...and there is several make files
<Sanne> brett: then I don't knwo further, sorry.
<Cuddles_Laptop> brett, is there a specific file called ''Makefile''
<DralaFi> make -f makefile_that_you_want
<brett> Cuddles_Laptop: no... there are files called makefile but they all have extensions
<bomber> i just installed an nvidia card on dapper drake and the nvidia drivers but im not getting the option for the 1280x1024 that my monitor can do
<[Nige] > anyone having problems with edgy with X not starting automatically at boot?
<Cuddles_Laptop> ah, there's the problem then.
<DralaFi> makefile.unix   makefile.dos ?
<_adaptr> brett: then it has to be autoconfigged first.. they're called Makefile.in, and such, yes ?
<DralaFi> make -f makefile.unix
<BluesKaj> I'll repeat myself : how does one get back to the original default KDE desktop appearance or "look" ....any ideas ?
<shulman> bomber: have you tried adding the resoltion to your xorg.conf ?
<Launch-L> hello all.. first time here
<DralaFi> BluesKaj, press defaults button
<intelikey> brett ffr no make *  command will work without a makefile    afaik anyway.
<ticless2> _adaptr: here goes if you never hear from me again it's because I have nuked my hole laptop :)
<bomber> yes and no difference
<_adaptr> ticless2: good luck :)
<BluesKaj> there aren't any in appearances
<brett> _adaptr: yes
<brett> _adaptr: .in and a few others
<Sanne> Launchpad-Lap: welcome :)
<Launchpad-Lap> Guys i have a question, is there any difference between kubuntu and ubunutu.. beside the kde desktop
<Launchpad-Lap> ty
<_adaptr> brett: these are the input files for the autoconf/automake system, which is a very smart way of building software on a wide variety of *nix-0like systems
<brett> _adaptr: ok...
<binary2k2> Launchpad-Lap: no, no other real difference
<_adaptr> brett: there is also a file called .configure, which is the master configuration file/shell script
<shulman> bomber: so you only get the options for the lower resolutions? Could you put your xorg.conf file up on pastebin?
<_adaptr> brett: you have to *run* this, it will create all the makefiles and sundry auxilliary stuff
<ryanakca> how do I set kmenu to only show KDE/Qt apps?
<_adaptr> brett: make sure you are in the directory, then run "./configure"
<brett> _adaptr: ok run what?
<brett> _adaptr: i did...that ran fine
<Launchpad-Lap> ok now.. do yall recomend any books to read to learn kubuntu?  I took a linux class on fedora in college.. but i forgot most of it and lost my book.. trying to relearn
<intelikey> _adaptr i thought he said ./configure  file not found
<_adaptr> brett: then you should have a Makefile
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, let me get you a link
<brett> _adaptr: or actually there was an error
<Launchpad-Lap> ty
<brett> _adaptr: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Cuddles_Laptop> folks, is there any way to have my wireless automatically connect on startup, rather than waiting for me to use the wireless assistant?
<_adaptr> brett: get your distro's X sources :)
<brett> _adaptr: huh
<Launchpad-Lap> hehe sorry for all these questions.. trying to reframe my self in linux from windwos
<Sanne> Launchpad-Lap: there's a fine desktop guide in your menu under help, and there are also lots of web ressources.
<_adaptr> or rather, the includes for the libraries, this should be much smaller
<intelikey> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Launchpad-Lap> sanne im printting the help as we speak
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, http://www.phptr.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0132435942&rl=1
<intelikey> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Sanne> Launchpad-Lap: :)
<_adaptr> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Launchpad-Lap> ty admiral
<Admiral_Chicago> its also available online
<bomber> shulman: yes .. lemme try this 1 more time then i'll brb and i'll paste it to pastebin
<Launchpad-Lap> that book?
<bomber> thanks for the help btw
<bomber> brb
<Sanne> Launchpad-Lap: since you're new, you might be also interested in this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<intelikey> !rutebook
<Cuddles_Laptop> anyone?
<ubotu> rutebook: Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (edgy), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<brett> _adaptr: how do i do that?
<_adaptr> brett: well, you could do it with Synaptic
<_adaptr> that's certainly the easiest way if you';ve never seen sources before
<intelikey> !wifi | Cuddles_Laptop
<ubotu> Cuddles_Laptop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brett> _adaptr: ok i need to install Synaptic?
<Launchpad-Lap> ok now i have a problem which i do not know how to fix on kubuntu
<Cuddles_Laptop> thanks intelikey
<_adaptr> brett: no, you already have synaptic - it is ubuntu's package management system
<Simian__> I don't understand why I can't see the site that i'm hosting from my own network but I can see it from outside my network
<bomber> shulman: ok all set now thanks... i forgot to change the driver from "nv" to "nvidia" after i edited the xorg.conf
<Launchpad-Lap> when i goto adept, i type in my password, and get "Conversation with SU failed"
<Launchpad-Lap> what does that mean
<brett> _adaptr: ok so i run that and do what exactly... i do not really understad what it is i need to do
<shulman> bomber: glad you got it working!
<_adaptr> brett: the configure script has informed you that you are missing the interface headers for X, which any X-based game will need to compile
<intelikey> brett if jucato comes in shortly you should get with him about this  he can walk you through several shortcuts/tricks/and tweeks
<_adaptr> brett: so you need to pay good attention to the exact message from configure, and try to find a package that provides the system with those files
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, it means you're SU (super user [not root]  ) failed
<_adaptr> brett: the easiest way would be to add the relevant sources to the package system and search for the package you need
<Simian__> I want to associate the website that i host with my localhost or internal Ip
<Launchpad-Lap> how would i fix that
<brett> _adaptr: ok... thanks
<brett> intelikey: thanks i will look for him
<Admiral_Chicago> not sure really
<bomber> nothing fancy just a geforce 6600 gt which is a nice upgrade from my ati card.. 9800 le
<shulman> how do I share a folder in edgy eft? When I try sharing the folder publicly, my windows machines keep getting prompted to log into the share
<_adaptr> Simian__: if it is hosted on your local machine then it is already associated with localhost
<bomber> 69$ at best buy
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Launchpad-Lap> hmm after i finish printing i will reinstall
<Launchpad-Lap> err restart
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe that site will help
<intelikey> "(super user [not root]  )"   Admiral_Chicago   what you smoking ?
<Launchpad-Lap> ty
<DralaFi> Anyone here run kubuntu without an initrd?
<Simian__> _adaptr: but when I type in my site address i am pointed to my router setup
<_adaptr> Simian__: your "site address" ?
<_adaptr> what is that ?
<steveire> I'm having trouble using the kpdf kpart. Any experience on that here?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, only a little Opium...not really
<DralaFi> steveire, try in #kde as well
<Simian__> _adaptr: ok if i enter the website into a browser on a local machine it points to my router but if i enter my website address into a browser on an external machine (not on my network) it works fine
<_adaptr> Simian__: define "my website"
<Simian__> _adaptr: web server
<_adaptr> Simian__: do you mean an IP address or a URL ?
<Simian__> _adaptr: yes URL
<_adaptr> Simian__: a public URL, for a publicly-available web site ?
<Simian__> _adaptr: yes
<|nightrid3r|> Simian__: whats the url
<_adaptr> Simian__: what happens when you resolve that web site ?
<ticless> _adaptr: well I was still not permittet to delete the libpam.so.0 file
<Simian__> _adaptr: on a local machine it just points to my router's setup page, but if you or anyone else (external) enter the url into a browser it works fine
<Simian__> benward.dyndns.org
<_adaptr> ticless: more evidence that it is a real file system
<ticless> but after mounting my root partition, the libpam.so.0 was only 34kb or so, only the libpam_misc.so.0 was still 4gb
<ticless> _adaptr: ohh does not sound nice to me :)
<Launchpad-Lap> is there anyway i can share my printer on kubuntu and have it showing in windows xp on my laptop?
<_adaptr> ticless: those device numbers still look weird though... can you try to peek into it ?
<_adaptr> ticless: okay, then you need to do all of them
<ticless> _adaptr: what device numbers?
<_adaptr> ticless: same trick with all files that seem absurdly large
<_adaptr> ticless: never mind, geek stuff :)
<ticless> _adaptr: cause I really don't know what that 4gb is pointing at
<_adaptr> ticless: look for anything that's more tan a few megs, and do the same rm && ln -s trick with them
<_adaptr> ticless: could be a pile of memory, real or vitrual, or a 4gB file, or an actual partition.. no way to know which if it's buggered
<ticless> _adaptr: well yes I looked through the list of libs and all others beside libpam.so0 and libpam_misc.so.0 looked fine in size and everything
<_adaptr> okay, then do that one and you should be good
<ticless> _adaptr: well I know for sure that I dont have a partition with the size 4gb
<intelikey> ticless did you    lsattr /lib/libpam.so.0  ?
<ticless> intelikey: argh no I forgot
<LocoMan> can anyone help me?... my taskbar dissapeared...
<K`zan> Hi folks, I'm trying to figure out which headers I want to install the nvidia drivers, from uname -a I get this: Linux witch2u 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 15:34:39 UTC 2006 x86_64 GNU/Linux, which headers do I need (This is an amd64 CPU here).  TIA
<ticless> but I tried all rm -f and chattr
<intelikey> ticless lsattr  and  chattr   man them and use them.
<ticless> intelikey: okay will try, do you think they can do the trick?
<K`zan> heasers -2.6.17-10 generic or amd64-generic ?
<SlimG> in what file is the kernel modules listed that should start on boot?
<ticless> I really what to get rid of that device...
<_nightrid3r_> K`zan: the headers that match your kernel
<intelikey> if that's not the reason you couldn't rm it.  then you should be getting disk I/O errors galore.
<K`zan> _nightrid3r_: so just ignore the amd64 stuff?
<_nightrid3r_> K`zan: yup
<K`zan> _nightrid3r_: and go with the match from uname -a ?
<K`zan> _nightrid3r_: Thanks!
<mike_> Is there a remote desktop application ti Kubuntu that works with rdp and VNC. Krdc does not work
<ticless> when I tried the chattr I got the error msg saying it could not read beyond device..
<intelikey> !vnc
<ubotu> vnc is a way of doing remote desktop.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !freenx.
<ticless> _adaptr: any more sugestions before I boot again?
<_adaptr> ticless: I don't know - have you deleted the 4gb monsters yet ?
<ticless> _adaptr: no cause it keeps saying Im not permittet
<mike_> remote windows does not use VNC
<_adaptr> ticless: and you are still booted from a rescue CD ?
<intelikey> ticless lsattr it now.
<_adaptr> indeed
<ticless> _adaptr: yes
<sorush20> digikam crashes all the time when I'm organising rotating my image
<_adaptr> mike_: is that a question ?
<ticless> intelikey: okay I will try the lsattr
<ticless> later
<mike_> _adaptr: Do you know how to connect to a windows desktop? In Ubuntu you just type the adress
<_adaptr> mike_: RDP and VNC are two vastly different protocols - they make no sense when used in combination
<_adaptr> mike_: connect from where ? with what ?
<mike_> _adaptr: Connect to a RDP windows remote desktop, win 2k3 server. Using Kubuntu
<LocoMan> can anyone help me get my taskbar back?... it dissapeared for some reason...
<mike_> _adaptr: In Ubuntu it works just fine
<mike_> _adaptr: Cant connect with the default Kubuntu client
<intelikey> LocoMan [alt] +[f2]    kicker
<_adaptr> mike_: use rdesktop, it works fine
<LocoMan> doesn't do anything
<binary2k2> LocoMan: try alt-F2, type in "killall kicker && kicker" then click run
<LocoMan> nothing.... 8^(
<intelikey> LocoMan or alt+f2   doesnt do anything    try    [ctrl] +[alt] +[f2]    login;   kicker --display :0     [alt] +[f7] 
<mildner> ggood evening
<mike_> _adaptr: Installed it though Adept, Just one stupid Q, where did the program go? Newly installed programs do net get added to the menybar?
<LocoMan> it says "Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169 - Major opcode: 147 - Minor opcode: 3 - Resource id: 0x0 Failed to open device
<_adaptr> mike_: rdesktop is not a GUI program; man rdesktop
<LocoMan> it says that twice whe I try that...
<_adaptr> If memory serves, it's something like "rdesktop -h windows.whatever"
<LocoMan> wait.. I tried it again and it's back.. 8^)
<LocoMan> thanks.. 8^)
<binary2k2> LocoMan: That's a normal error, nothing to do with kicker
<intelikey> LocoMan np
<mike_> _adaptr: Aaa ok, thx man
<mike_> _adaptr: Works lovely! Want a kiss? :)
<intelikey> binary2k2 "normal error"   hehhe yeah wacom.
<_adaptr> noooooooo
* _adaptr runs screaming
<_adaptr> anyhoo, that's what most of those GUI implementations are based on
<_adaptr> they just wrap a box around rdesktop
<mike_> I see
<intelikey> why does *buntu setup wacom devices in the default xorg.conf   even when no device exists   that's sloppy admining imo.
<DralaFi> I bypassed the initrd, now I don't get the media actions window when I insert a USB storage device. I had a look at the initrd and don't think I missed anything, I copied bits of udev script to real script on the real rootfs. Udev, dbus and hal all work. I just can't get KDE to detect a new media device. Can anyone please lend a hand?
<RadiantFire> intelikey: probably because there is no good hotplug way of doing it
<intelikey> DralaFi boot with the initramfs.img  dmesg > list1   boot without it and  dmesg > file2     compare  file1 file2
<intelikey> RadiantFire but couldn't the setup just ask a simple Q on that ?
<RadiantFire> yeah, but then you have to ship with multiple versions of xorg.conf. Trust me, its not as easy as it seems
<intelikey> last time i checked most people knew if they had a wacom device or not...
<DralaFi> intelikey, I doubt there will be any relevant difference, and it's a different kernel, so diff will probably be very large :)
<DralaFi> kde isn't even showing new devices in media:/
<intelikey> DralaFi ok
<intelikey> so your kernel may not support something that is needed
<DralaFi> been working on this for hours, not sure what more to do :o
<RadiantFire> DralaFi: do you get anything otu of lshal?
<RadiantFire> or have you tried manually starting hal/dbus
<DralaFi> intelikey, possible, though unlikely. I'll recheck my config.
<intelikey> you didn't like my advice.....
<intelikey> i'd check the two dmesg outputs to see what is different...
<RadiantFire> DralaFi: go to system settings->advanced->service manager and check the kded media manager
<DralaFi> RadiantFire, yes I get output from lshal. plug device in && lshal | grep Lexar  = output. unplug device && lshal | grep Lexar  = no output. so that's all working. Also tried starting manually hal, dbus, udev. those bits work.
<RadiantFire> see if its running/if you can start it
<ticless> _adaptr: well everytime I try to lsattr or chattr -i /lib/libpam.so.0 I get the error: no such device while reading flags on file
<intelikey> RadiantFire to catch you up he said it works with the factory kernel
<RadiantFire> DralaFi: yeah, chck the service manager in system settings
<ticless> _adaptr: and attempt to access beyond end of device
<ticless> _adaptr: no matter what I try Im not permittet to remove that dam thing
<DralaFi> intelikey, no I didn't like your advice ;) but that's ok. I know you're trying to help and you do have some merit in that it's possible that a newer kernel is misconfigured. :)
* intelikey wonders why "service manager in system settings"  would change with which kernel you boot.....
<DralaFi> intelikey, exactly :)
<intelikey> it's not only  possible  it's likely...
<DralaFi> I don't have service manager. System services and storage media, yes.
<DralaFi> intelikey, noinitrd in grub disables initrd, yes?
<intelikey> DralaFi not listing an initrd on the kernel disables it   i don't know about a global in grub.... i don't use grub it's too weak for this setup
<DralaFi> lilo?
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> partitionless
<DralaFi> lilo is cool :)
<DralaFi> kernel panic, VFS can't find rootfs, which is to be expected
<intelikey> yeah the factory kernels have no disk or fs support built in
<DralaFi> which is one reason i don;t like initrd
<DralaFi> all my setups are simple and don't need anything special.
<intelikey> i have a stand-alone kernel or two that i've compiled for this box    can boot from a floppy if needed.   can't do that with a default kernel.
<DralaFi> I run slackware on this box :)
<Launchpad-Lap> what is "slackware"
<Launchpad-Lap> ?
<intelikey> why you in #kubunt ?   just like the company ?
<Launchpad-Lap> sorry im just getting into linux
<DralaFi> ok, anything else you want me to get from the factory kernel?
<intelikey> Launchpad-Lap another distro
<bubu1uk> Launchpad-Lap: dont worry, lol
<Launchpad-Lap> ooo
<DralaFi> intelikey, because this is a kubuntu issue
<intelikey> on another box ?
<DralaFi> laptop
<DralaFi> desktop is slack
<intelikey> k      "that seemed to be one of those least possable information puzzels"
<Launchpad-Lap> i would run linux on my laptop but itunes no workie with it
<intelikey> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<DralaFi> I've been asking questions in here, #ubuntu, #hal, #kde and #dbus, with varying success :|
<Launchpad-Lap> its not the player
<Launchpad-Lap> i have songs that i bought off the itunes store
<Launchpad-Lap> which require itunes to play
<intelikey> 10-4 on varying success
<DralaFi> ahh, iTunes vendor lock-in
<Launchpad-Lap> yeah
<Launchpad-Lap> back to tb
<intelikey> so you'll be making that same mistake in the future ?
<DralaFi> intelikey, you know, diff -u on the two dmesg's won't be the prettyiest output
<intelikey> "always buy propritary, so you can pay through the nose; TWICE!"
<mike_> Anyone wanna help me get some sound?
<K`zan> Just installed the nvidia drivers here and it wants "X.org SDK/Development" stuff, search doesn't return anything on that, anyone have an idea what that might be?  TIA.
<intelikey> DralaFi i'd prolly open both in a editor
<intelikey> !sound | mike_
<ubotu> mike_: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Sanne> DralaFi: xxdiff is nice
<DralaFi> intelikey, but it will be a mess given that the kenrels are quite different
<mike_> intelikey: Thx
<intelikey> DralaFi yeah if they are "very" different it will.
<DralaFi> heh, why doesn't kubuntu come with all the -devel stuff automatically, like slackware? :p
<intelikey> like "print gobs of debugging stuff"   hehhe
<DralaFi> intelikey, yeah i also seem to have printk() timing info in every single dmesg line :D fun fun
<intelikey> DralaFi it designed for the linux newbe  the M$ user that wants a taste of linux for the first time.
<DralaFi> true
<intelikey> yeah maybe pipe through cut and remove that.
<DralaFi> but make it into a package that is required and don't tell users what it is...
<intelikey>  | cut -d' ' -f3       maybe
<intelikey> errr    | cut -d' ' -f3-
<DralaFi> I suck at cut
<intelikey> cut -d'delimiting.char' -f'field/s.to.print'    -f'-3' prints upto 4th delimitor   -f'3-' prints from third onward
<intelikey> -f'2-4'  should be selfexplaniroty
<K`zan> Just installed the nvidia drivers here and it wants "X.org SDK/Development" stuff, search doesn't return anything on that, anyone have an idea what that might be?  TIA.sync
<DralaFi> hmm, ok let me try something
<sorush20> my computer freezes on running batch conversion with kim plugin and on thumbnail generation of a new folder with images., what can I do?
* intelikey cut's everything.      and also typos alot...
<intelikey> break.  food.    back soon.
<marcel__> hello there
<sorush20> hi
<marcel__> i'm looking software to watch svf file on my kde... downloaded files flash... can anybody help me/?
<ticless> _adaptr: hephey now I'm back for good :)
<Sanne> K`zan: why don't you just install the nvidia drivers from ubuntu repositories?
<ticless> intelikey: thanks for the help
<ticless> intelikey: it turned out that after a long series of manually running e2fsck the wierd blocks could be cleared
<sorush20> you can just use konqueror to run flash marcel__
<marcel__> there is something like FLVPlayer for Kubuntu?
<DralaFi> marcel__, MPlayer
<noiesmo> marcel__, I use mplayer for flv files
<ticless> _adaptr: thx I now good to go...cya
<marcel__> my MPlayer doesn't play downloaded flash files:/
<sorush20> how do I trouble shoot why my computer freezes on trying to build a thumbnail etc?
<naught101> anyone ever have problems with their web browser loking up when loading sites? happens to me with firefox and Konqueror, and doesn't happen on other computers on same router
<naught101> ^locking
<sorush20> can I run memtest on a booted computer?
<DralaFi> i'll carry on with the diagnosis tomorrow
<DralaFi> off to sleep
<DralaFi> nite nite and thanks, intelikey
<marcel__> MPlayer play only sound without video:/ flv files...
<naught101> marcel: you can transcode flvs to mpeg with ffmpeg
<mike_> Hmm... i don't think i have a hardware problem with sound. I just need to select the right Card, how do i do that?
<sorush20> !mdadm
<ubotu> mdadm: tool to administer Linux MD device arrays (software RAID). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.1-6ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 148 kB, installed size 452 kB
<marcel__> :) yeah ,, i'm looking some player for files like on other system, what is the plasaure first convert then watch??
<sorush20> I have 106 processes running and a lot of memory....
<mike_> I have two cards how do select witch the system should use?
<mike_> 2 sound cards
<sorush20> I really don't know why my computer keeps crashing and freezing on batch resize and thumbnail generation..
<sorush20> how do I fix this problem?
<sorush20>  how can I makesure why my computer keeps crashing?
<sorush20> and find what is making it crash...
<K`zan> sanne: I was running the xorg nvidia drivers, left a lot to be desired for the things I do :-).
<K`zan> sanne: with what I got out of the real nvidia drivers, my destop is no longer pixelated.
<K`zan> Wonder why all my konsoles are root now, no matter who launches them ?!?
<K`zan> Anyone else here getting a root console when launched as a regular user?
<unix_infidel> K`zan: nope.
<unix_infidel> are you prefixing $TERM with sudo?
<mike_> How do i set the defaul sound card? I have 2 sound cards.
<K`zan> unix_infidel: Interesting I am getting that on gentoo and ubuntu, just all of a sudden I can't get a user konsole.  Gentoo I might have done something to, but I haven't touched ubuntu for several weeks now.  Odd.
<Launchpad-Lap> can you make kubuntu a file/print/domain server?
<BluesKaj> Ok, I'm running the live Edgy CD since i chose the wrong login desktop by mistake ...obviously one that doesn't exist ...how do i tell the HDD version to login to KDE ?
<unix_infidel> K`zan: your launching Konsole from KDE kicker?
<mike_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<K`zan> unix_infidel: Anywhere - menu or kicker
<unix_infidel> K`zan: try right clicking>run>aterm
<unix_infidel> or xterm whatever.
<K`zan> unix_infidel: no aterm, but xterm spawns as a user terminal, I can use that!
<unix_infidel> K`zan: might wanna make sure you arent launching KDE as root.
<unix_infidel> eg not doing sudo startx or something...that's a terrible thing to do.
<K`zan> unix_infidel: kde lauched from /etc/conf.d/local.start on gentoo (something broken there) but from /etc/init.d on ubuntu (how it comes out of the box).
<unix_infidel> /etc/init.d...hmm?
<unix_infidel> maybe i'm not familiar with the new edgy init system.
<K`zan> unix_infidel: working at phasing out gentoo and going with ubuntu (even though I don't like the name :-).
<K`zan> /etc/init.d/kdm start (no idea how it is done in ubuntu automatically).
<unix_infidel> ahh, you're using KDM, no idea there.
<unix_infidel> I basically just boot from console and use X to pretty much spawn $TERMS and firefox.
<K`zan> unix_infidel: No problem, thanks though.  Never a dull moment with all this :-)!
<unix_infidel> K`zan: that's the idea of an OS.  It's supposed to be dull.  Aka do what you want when you want it.
<mike_> Hmm how do i change so i can use sound card 2 insteed of 1!
<BluesKaj> unix_infidel: looks like I have a similar problem , altho i can't get to my login page after 'startx'
<K`zan> unix_infidel: It does that once I get it all tuned up the way I want it.  Unlike wincrap where I get to practice the install routine rather endlessly.
<unix_infidel> K`zan: that's unforunate, I know many people who use windows without many if any problems.
<mike_> aplay --list-devices, /proc/asound/cards, lspci -v  i my other sound card! How do i make it default?
<K`zan> unix_infidel: I drive anything hard, wincrap works best when used least I have discovered.
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: login page?
<unix_infidel> K`zan: Like i said, that's unfortunate.
<BluesKaj> unix_infidel: yes I made a wrong choice upon login and now i can't get there
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: you mean KDM or console login?
<K`zan> unix_infidel: Normally I end up doing a wipe-reinstall every 6 months with wincrap, it is ok for web browsing, email and some office apps, but when you start really hitting it hard, it collapses.
<BluesKaj> I was rebooting to kde
<unix_infidel> K`zan: give me a for instance?
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: what prompt are you at right now?
<K`zan> unix_infidel: Heavy graphics, video editing/compiling, serious CAD/CAM stuff.
<K`zan> unix_infidel: even flight sim stuff will toast it over time.
<BluesKaj> unix_infidel:  I'm running the live cd ...startx won't log me in
<unix_infidel> K`zan: I do most GPU intensive stuff with OS X.  As far as CAD goes, I don't do it really.
<BluesKaj> i guess i could use irssi at the prompt
<K`zan> unix_infidel: I'm not a real fan of apple, but for graphics and video it does hold up FAR better.
<BluesKaj> can some one help me or are you gonna discuss the meryits of various pcs ?
<marvelous> hola
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: if you want back into kde with startx
<marvelous> hay alguien por aqui que me pueda ayudar?
<K`zan> Discuss merits of various things :-).
<unix_infidel> touch ~/.xinitrc and put `startkde` in there.
<unix_infidel> minus the quotes
<BluesKaj> it ain't funny K`zan, I'm really stuck here
<unix_infidel> erm, exec startkde
<K`zan> BluesKaj: I'm new (again to deb/ubuntu) so I am learning it again at this point...
<BluesKaj> ok but startx goes to a black screen with just a mouse pointer
<K`zan> BluesKaj: You sure you got the right xorg driver?  What video card and what is in the device section of xorg.conf?
<K`zan> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> ok, gonna try to boot into the hdd
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: erf...you're on a live cd and cant get into X?
<unix_infidel> wtf, i sure hope he wasn't chrooted.
<K`zan> unix_infidel: I think he was, that was rather odd.  Gateway system ;-) LOL!
<unix_infidel> K`zan: nah, i meant i hope wasnt trying to backup/restore while chrooted and trying to init X
<marvelous> I cant play mp3's on my amarok can anybody help me?
<zibrah3ed> make sure the xine engine is enabled
<mike_> Coman, how do i change sound card!!! Please someone. I've tryed guides, but i can see both my soundcards and there installed
<marvelous> where can I see the xine engine thing?
<Werdnum> hey
<zibrah3ed> settings --> configure amarok --> engine
<mike_> How do i change soundcard?
<zibrah3ed> if you don't have it use adept or apt-get
<Admiral_Chicago> !repeat | mike_
<ubotu> mike_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zibrah3ed> mike do you have 2 cards installed now?
<mike_> Yes
<zibrah3ed> onboard and a pci or both pci
<josh_> how do i get bearshare to run in wine
<mike_> Yes, and i can see them everywhere
<josh_> i havent restarted the computer but when i click it nothing hapens
<josh_> should i restart my computer?
<mike_> I just dont know how to make soundcard 2 default
<Admiral_Chicago> josh_, not neccesary
<Admiral_Chicago> you're on linux
<Admiral_Chicago> josh_, any reason to run bearshare?
<josh_> limewire and amsn doesnt work
<josh_> i mean
<josh_> amule
<zibrah3ed> mike in kmenu  system settings --> sound system --> set default
<pierreth> hello, how do I change the shorcut to select the next tab?
<Admiral_Chicago> josh_, have you tried frostwire?
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, in Konqueror?
<josh_> ya
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: no, everywhere
<josh_> frostwire wont connect
<josh_> everyone has that problem
<josh_> i like bearshare anyways
<Admiral_Chicago> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Admiral_Chicago> josh_, you can do cd to the directory it's installed in wine Path.exe
<josh_> oh
<josh_> it made a shortcut on my desktop
<mike_> zibrah3ed: I can't set default sound card there, just ALSA/OSS and MIDI
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i don't use wine but I've read the documentation
<Admiral_Chicago> !wine | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Admiral_Chicago> have you seen it
<josh_> oh
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: you have no idea?
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, yes give me a sec
<Admiral_Chicago>  "input actions" in Kcontrol
<marvelous> i've checked my xine engine and it's enabled but still cant reproduce mp3's
<zibrah3ed> hmmm
<josh_> well
<josh_> insead of cding the exe
<zibrah3ed> have you restarted amarok
<josh_> i just ran it from the link
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, try that, i think it's global shortcuts
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: I am there but I don't see, where exactly?
<marvelous> yes now I have
<marvelous> and still no change
<Admiral_Chicago> i wish i was on KDE to guide you
<Admiral_Chicago> pierreth, i'm sorry but I won't be on my box until tomorrow afternoon at best
<zibrah3ed> well when i last installed edgy it was a pain for me too
<zibrah3ed> it seemd that i had to restart amarok then finally mp3's worked
<pierreth> Admiral_Chicago: OK, I will search, thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<marvelous> well I'll try again
<Launchpad-Lap> grr must learn how to get fuse on and ntfs-3g
<marvelous> thanks 4 all
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, you are aware that those programs are expriemental
<Launchpad-Lap> yeah
<zibrah3ed> I didn't fix your problem nothing to thank me for
<Launchpad-Lap> is edgy another distro?
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, no but another release
<zibrah3ed> lol edgy eft kubuntu 6.10
<Launchpad-Lap> ooo
<Launchpad-Lap> how can i find the release im runing?
<Admiral_Chicago> !release | Launchpad-Lap
<ubotu> Launchpad-Lap: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, where did you get a CD?
<Launchpad-Lap> shipit
<Launchpad-Lap> i have 6.06 LTS
<Launchpad-Lap> dapper dan?
<zibrah3ed> dapper drake
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, yes
<Launchpad-Lap> is there anyway to get 6.10 onto 6.06?
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> !update | Launchpad-Lap
<ubotu> Launchpad-Lap: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Launchpad-Lap> ty
<zibrah3ed> do a fresh install don't apt-get
<Admiral_Chicago> i disagree
<zibrah3ed> i had nothing but probs
<Admiral_Chicago> i've not had any problems updating at all
<josh_> bearshare said i need wmp10 to use bearshare
<josh_> then it brought me to the internet explorer page
<josh_> lol
<zibrah3ed> well adm it works for some but not all
<zibrah3ed> fresh install always works
<Admiral_Chicago> i've updated several computers, the only ones that had broken updates where boxes that used automatix/backport/easyubuntu
<zibrah3ed> lol well i'm guilty
<calcmandan> I have a USB2 flash drive, and all my USB ports are usb2.  However, transfer rates are about 1mbps.  Anyone know how I can tweak the system to utilize usb2.0 speeds?
<nickv111> Hey, all. I have libdvdread3 installed, but kaffeine still says, "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable."
<nickv111> mplayer dvd:// says, "dvd successfully opened", but then just sits there, attempting to read my DVD.
<zibrah3ed> libdvdnav
<zibrah3ed> ?
<nickv111> Maybe.
<nickv111> I'm installing it now.
<nickv111> No. Didn't do anything.
<nickv111> Um, it's interesting that it would say that encrypted DVD support is unavailable when I have libdvdread3 installed
<zibrah3ed> i'm stumped
<Launchpad-Lap> crap
<BluesKaj> I'm using the live cd to chat cuz i can't get to the boot prompt or the kde desktop login page ... my edgy partition shows up fine in QParted si I'm pretty sure I can eventually access the OS . I just need some help getting there from here (live CD)
<tony_> i made a service menu, can someone help me since i can't get it to come up just on one file type?
<tony_> anyone know anything about service menus?
<intelikey> my dpkg is hosed again !
<mike_> Solved my problem setting default soundcard. All guides i followed are all related to hardware problems. Looks like you can't chose sound card in KDE via GUI
<intelikey> dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `postfix' in statoverride file <--- why does dpkg depend on postfix in the passwd file ?
<intelikey> mike_ it would be an alsa setting
<mike_> intelikey: Problem 2 sounds card installed. But you can't select witch one to use.
<mike_> sudo asoundconf list
<mike_> sudo asoundconf set-default-card <CARD>
<mike_> Reboot.
<intelikey> mike_ there ya go.
<BluesKaj> intelikey: was exiting and i chose the wrong desktop login , now i can't get into the kde login page at all, justa black scrn with the mouse pointer ...using the live cd cuz i can't even get to the boot prompt
<mike_> intelikey: Yeah... no GUI in DE to change default...
<od-debar> i have kubuntu dapper and windows xp 2 machines
<od-debar> i want to setup my network
<od-debar> can anyone tell me step by step
<od-debar> what do  i need to config and do it
<intelikey> BluesKaj sounds like twm   try left click the desktop for a menu
<BluesKaj> intelikey: but i can see the edgy partition in QParted ok so i know it must be accessible but how?
<zibrah3ed> ctrl + alt + backspace
<BluesKaj> intelikey: , you've got to be kidding , that simple ?
<BluesKaj> ok , I'll tryit
<intelikey> "was exiting and i chose the wrong desktop login"   i'm thinking   if that's what you did.   yeah.   but you are also saying now  "i can't even get to the boot prompt"    which means it might have been hybernate that you eslected ???
<zibrah3ed> he logged off
<intelikey> does suspend or hibernate either one give a mouse cursor ?
<zibrah3ed> dont' think so
<intelikey> having only one lappy (i486) i've never messed with either....
<zibrah3ed> lol better than the emachine i'm on now
<Launchpad-Lap> does anyone here play that atlantic board game?
<intelikey> never have yet Launchpad-Lap is it any good ?
<Launchpad-Lap> dunno lol
<zibrah3ed> once
<intelikey> :)
<Launchpad-Lap> im updateing to 6.10
<intelikey> tisk tisk
<intelikey> !upgrade | issues
<ubotu> issues: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<intelikey> !|
<intelikey> that ought'a make the bot scratch it's head
<od-debar> hey how to setup
<od-debar> php my admin on kubuntu
<intelikey> !php
<ubotu> lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL.  For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  -  See also the Server CD install menu.
<intelikey> probably not that....
<od-debar> can u tell me step by step
<od-debar> ?
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> sssh  bot be quiet.  that's not for you.
<intelikey> !botsnack | be good.
<ubotu> be good.: Yum!
<dr0fnax> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<intelikey>  ! i = knot eye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i = knot eye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* intelikey kicks bot half way across texas
<VanessaE> kick nvidia while you're at it :)
<intelikey> i just use the suported nv on my card
<intelikey> p
<VanessaE> hm
<intelikey> no 3d
<VanessaE> 3d works fine for me normally...my problem is more of a driver conflict, and it appears to be nvidia's fault.
<VanessaE> wait a second here....
<VanessaE> something just....hm
<VanessaE> brb
<intelikey> my problem is an eula conflict    it says do you accept these terms and i say NO!
<K`zan> kpatience (card game) is installed, but I get no cards showing, anyone else have this problem?
<intelikey> be sure you don't copy that file anywhere you will be in violation of that agreement         ah actually installing it you make multiple copies so that violates the eula...
<intelikey> K`zan starting a gui now... lemme look
<intelikey> you caught me at a odd time.   normally i'm console only.
<K`zan> intelikey: Thanks, unable to find anything, re-installed twice :-) no luck :-(
<K`zan> intelikey: it really isn't important, just a time killer while waiting for things, do not put yourself out please!
<SHRIKEE> question, every 5 orso minutes a sort off screen saver comes up, black screen bit white X, how do i kill that?
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: you need to run the command "xset s off", you may want to add it to your ~/.bashrc
<SHRIKEE> :o
<SHRIKEE> that kills any X screensavers?
<intelikey> K`zan nope my gui is fubar
<intelikey> maybe someone else
<SHRIKEE> where do i add it in bashrc? does it matter?
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: that stops the screensaver with the big X, or if the screen goes blank, but you'll need to make sure to disable screensavers in KDE too
<SHRIKEE> yea i have no screensavers, i just checked
<SHRIKEE> thats why im asking here :)
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: anywhere in there, normaly good idea to add it at the bottom tho
<SHRIKEE> okie
<VanessaE> there we go, problem solved.
<SHRIKEE> lets hope that helps :) and how do i make the back and forward buttons on my mouse go back and forward in konqueror? i already altered the xorg.conf and it works in firefox, but not in konqueror
* VanessaE feels stupid...
<Launchpad-Lap> updating to 6.10 will install firefox?
<K`zan> intelikey: Thanks for your efforts, I think some dependancy is missing (the cards), IIRC that was a separate thing as a dependancy (been a while not totally sure, still looking).
<intelikey> VanessaE got kpat installed ?
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: not a clue, sorry
<VanessaE> Note to self: If the driver still says "beta" on the splash screen, the newer "stable" version is not installed. :-)
<VanessaE> intel: yes
<binary2k2> Launchpad-Lap: yeah, you'll get firefox 2.0
<intelikey> got cards ?
<SHRIKEE> binary2k2: not by default
<VanessaE> eh?
<VanessaE> as in a real deck of?
<intelikey> no in kpat
<VanessaE> yeah
<VanessaE> seems fine here
<intelikey> K`zan see VanessaE
<od-debar> how to add sql username?
<VanessaE> they have a gear/earth logo with "KDE" below, as the card's backside.
<binary2k2> Launchpad-Lap: yeah, you'll have to install it from the repos, but it's notmaly the 1st thing people install
<VanessaE> there appear to be a large number of card sets installed, too
<intelikey> Kewl advertizzz all Kinds of Krap in Kde
<K`zan> intelikey: :-) glad he does, I sure don't :-).  Even removing and re-installing doesn't get it - no idea.  Will have to find something else to burn time I guess.  Thanks!
<intelikey> check package lists
<intelikey> Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.2), libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2), libkdegames1 (>= 4:3.4.2), libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.6), libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2-4), kdebase-data, kdegames-card-data
<BluesKaj> intelikey: nope still got a black scrn with mouse pointer where the kde login page is supposed to come up
<intelikey> BluesKaj hmmm you know how to access other tty's ?
<BluesKaj> clicking mouse right left and center , but no response
<BluesKaj> ok TTY ?
<SHRIKEE> does anyone know how to make the back and forward buttons work in konqueror too? instead of only firefox
<intelikey> BluesKaj yeah   [ctrl] +[alt] +[f#]         tty7 [f7]    is where the gui normally lives   1-6 are normally login consoles
<nickv111> This is odd. For some reason, I installed libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2, and when I do mplayer dvd://, it spits back a ton of "libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:<line #>" errors
<nickv111> And, according to xine, it can't decrypt the CSS on any of my DVDs
<dirollordi> hi
<dirollordi> can someone help me please ?
<joe__> Any know a good tutorial on how I can network my kubutu pc with my windows xp wireless hp laptop through a lynksys router?
<Launchpad-Lap> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dirollordi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dirollordi> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<joe__> Do I have to do something in samba to network pcs?
<dirollordi> Why i can't upgrade kubuntu ?
<binary2k2> dirollordi: we need more info than that
<joe__> Anyone have knowledge on setting up home network?
<binary2k2> joe__: what type of network?
<joe__> hp xp home laptop wireless with pc kubuntu 6.10 wired to lynksis wireless g router?
<joe__> binary2k2,  so I can exchange files between the 2 pc's
<binary2k2> joe__: so, just file sharing?
<burner> joe__: install samba server on the linux pc and type in "smb://computernameofpc" in the nautilus location "ctrl+L" when nautilus is open
<binary2k2> burner: why would he be using nautilus?
<intelikey> burner " in the nautilus location "  <--- 'nome eeh ?
<burner> er... sorry, in konq do that ;)
<joe__> burner not familiar with nautilus and how can I check if samba server is installed
<joe__> I'm on kde, not gnome
<binary2k2> joe__: that's to get to the windows share, if you want to share files from kubuntu, use Adept to install the samba package, then in System Settings you can setup shares
<joe__> binary2k2.  What exactly do I need to get the windows share.  I will go try to install samba package
<binary2k2> to ger files off the windows PC, just go to the address smb://Name_Of_Windows_PC/
<binary2k2> *get
<burner> sudo apt-get install samba
<burner> right click on folders in konq and click share folder
<joe__> let me try.  pretty sure samba already installed.
<lloyd> Using Kubuntu Edgy Eft but can't get scim to work (everything else seems great)
<lloyd> I just get a blank menu when I left click on the scim icon in the dock
<joe__> binary2k2 I'm getting error "could not connect to host for smb://laptop/".  any ideas anyone?
<binary2k2> joe__: try with the IP address
<BluesKaj> nope intelikey, no luck , still getting the black scrn , no kde
<rafaelkubuntu> How do I install a program?
<binary2k2> rafaelkubuntu: depends what type of program, normaly you'd use Adept
<rafaelkubuntu> Yeah, I want to install firefox 2.0
<binary2k2> rafaelkubuntu: are you running Dapper ir Edgy?
<rafaelkubuntu> Yes
<nickv111> !ogm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<binary2k2> rafaelkubuntu: which one?
<BluesKaj> !login
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<nickv111> Hmm. How do you convert things to OGM? I don't think mencoder can do it
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<binary2k2> rafaelkubuntu: if you'r on dapper (6.06 or 6.06.1) than look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<binary2k2> rafaelkubuntu: if you'r on edgy, just use adept to install firefox
<rafaelkubuntu> I'm running dapper
<BluesKaj> Lost my kde login screen ...have to use the live cd ...my hda3 wont boot into kde ! :(
<joe__> binary2k2, how do I ping in kubuntu to get the IP address.  I think I remember how to do in xp but if you know that would be great too.
<intelikey> wont boot is improper nomen
<BluesKaj> yeah intelikey, but you know what i mean
<intelikey> so boot the machine an drop to tty1  sudo killall kdm    startx
<binary2k2> joe__: if you need the IP address than use the command ifconfig , that will show all the interfaces on the system. But to ping open konsole and type ping (hostname)
<rafaelkubuntu> How do I install firefox on kubuntu dapper?
<binary2k2> rafaelkubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion will tell you how
<BluesKaj> i have no prompt
<intelikey> BluesKaj in tty1 ?
<BluesKaj> nope
<intelikey> tty2 ?
<intelikey> :)
<BluesKaj> what is tty ?
<intelikey> BluesKaj i tried to explain that earlier     it's the console
<intelikey> where linux is  not that gui pointy clicky thingy that passes for a desktop env
<binary2k2> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<BluesKaj> yeah but the console is running in the live cd , I need to get at the Hda3
<intelikey> the console will be running there too
<intelikey> if it boots you should have 6 login tty's
<intelikey> no matter what shape the 7'th is in...
<Launchpad-Lap> does kubuntu supports samba?
<os2mac> hi all.
<Launchpad-Lap> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, what do you mean "support"
<Admiral_Chicago> you can install it and run it on Kubuntu if that's what you mean
<Launchpad-Lap> yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> then yes it does
<intelikey> sends it stay away money every month ?
<Launchpad-Lap> now can windows mount linux partions?
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, no
<Admiral_Chicago> windows is too stupid
<Launchpad-Lap> grrr
<Launchpad-Lap> lol
<intelikey> actually it can
<Admiral_Chicago> but there are some programs iirc that may let you
<binary2k2> Launchpad-Lap: you have to get a special driver, but it can do it
<Launchpad-Lap> I am but a grasshopper, i have much to learn
<intelikey> e2fsexplorer
<Launchpad-Lap> lol
<intelikey> and friends
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, is taht pron?
<Launchpad-Lap> pr0n?
<binary2k2> Launchpad-Lap: take a look at http://www.fs-driver.org/
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago in some cases it probably is.  depending on what it does to the fs
<Launchpad-Lap> gotta finish updating to edgy
<intelikey> Launchpad-Lap bet you have to do a clean install to get all the bugs worked out....
<intelikey> wanna bet ?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, i'll bet you three cookies
<Launchpad-Lap> i hope not
<intelikey> bet ya half of nothing.    but if you win i'll want a chance to go dubble or nothing.
<binary2k2> I've done 2 upgrades to edgy, one on my PC and one on a friends (remotely over ssh), both went without a hitch
<Launchpad-Lap> i dont have no vlank cds
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, done
<Admiral_Chicago> binary2k2, i've done a few no problem
<intelikey> three out of  xxxx is not good odds tho
<binary2k2> i think it's only when people use automatix and easyubuntu when things get messed up
<Admiral_Chicago> binary2k2, that's why mine went well
<intelikey> may very well be...   but i've seen at least xxxx issues with upgrading pass through this channel
<Launchpad-Lap> i decide to make my athlon 3200+ a linux box because of the graphics card over heating.. doesnt do that in linux
<intelikey> most desasterous is libc failed to upgrade...
<binary2k2> edgy isn't quite as stable as dapper, but then it's not supposed to be. Dapper is long term support, Edgy is for us geeks :p
<Launchpad-Lap> damn.. i should of stayed on dap then lol
* intelikey still doesn't expect to ever see edgy
* burner likes edgy
<Launchpad-Lap> oh well.. what betterway to learn then on the fly
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap I would have, but then again i was testing Edgy early
* binary2k2 can't wait for the 1st Feisty beta :D
* Admiral_Chicago likes Edgy
* Admiral_Chicago can skip feisty completly
* intelikey still doesn't expect to ever see feisty either
<intelikey> or the next two after that.
<CofCC> bootup help needed
<CofCC> I just successfully installed kubuntu on my system's slave HD
<CofCC> XP is on the master
<Launchpad-Lap> grr gotta clean the drum on my printer... its got like lines thru it
<CofCC> and I'm trying to get bootmagic on XP to find Kubuntu as a boot option
<Admiral_Chicago> CofCC, what do you want to do?
<binary2k2> I normaly have both stable and development versions of kubuntu installed, on different partitons, so if the development one breaks, i have the stable one to fall back on
<BluesKaj> ok intelikey , I'm in irssi in the console ...what's next?
<CofCC> get boot magic to have Kubuntu as an option
<Admiral_Chicago> CofCC, why don't you just reinstall Grub?
<intelikey> BluesKaj sudo killall kdm
<CofCC> do I have to reinstall Grub from the Kubuntu CD
<BluesKaj> ok , i need another shell, what's the command ?
<Launchpad-Lap> how long does it take to update?
<intelikey> BluesKaj alt+f2
<Admiral_Chicago> CofCC, no you can do it in kubuntu
<intelikey> BluesKaj alt+f1  is here
<binary2k2> Launchpad-Lap: depends on your connection and the power of your pc
<Blacken> O-kay, so can anyone tell me why just about every major process--Xorg, gaim, Ktorrent, etc.--on my machine would suddenly start SCREAMING for resources? I just had to actually reboot my box because four processes were demanding 100%+ cpu time.
<CofCC> but I can't boot kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> CofCC, you can also install it from a CD
<CofCC> ok I'll probably have to go for a reinstall
<Admiral_Chicago> CofCC, no you dont
<Admiral_Chicago> CofCC, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Blacken> O-kay, so can anyone tell me why just about every major process--Xorg, gaim, Ktorrent, etc.--on my machine would suddenly start SCREAMING for resources? I just had to actually reboot my box because four processes were demanding 100%+ cpu time.
<joe__> intelikey.  what do I type in the xp run window to get the console up so I can ipconfig?
<Blacken> joe__: cmd
<intelikey> BluesKaj the tty numbers corespond with the function keys  alt+f1 == tty1    alt+f2 == tty2    alt+f3 == tty3          err all those are left alt key  the right alt is 13-24
<intelikey> joe__ i don't do windows.
<joe__> thanks blacken, I couldn't remember.
<Admiral_Chicago> !repeat | Blacken
<ubotu> Blacken: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<joe__> intelikey, sorry i'm still trying to figure out how to share files
<CVirus> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<intelikey> joe__ no problem.   i just don't do windows.  can't answer what i don't know.
<Blacken> CVirus, Admiral_Chicago: I'm lagging like mad, I can't tell if anything actually goes through. I'm not a newb, I'm just on really friggin' rusty wire right now.
<setite> all hail vmware
<Admiral_Chicago> Blacken, ah okay. sometimes we get floods or repeats
<Launchpad-Lap> when terminal closes that means the update is done?
* SHRIKEE hails his bowl of yoghurt
<Launchpad-Lap> nevermind
<Blacken> Admiral_Chicago: I know. :-P I'm not exactly a newb...I'm just at my parents' house, with four walls between me and the router.
<Launchpad-Lap> i accidently minimized it
<intelikey> Blacken DoS ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Blacken, are you using composite?
<Blacken> 80% packet loss at my desk, a mere 25% loss on the floor. :p
<CVirus> Blacken: have you upgraded from dapper to edgy ?
<Blacken> Admiral_Chicago: Pardon?
<Blacken> CVirus: Quite some time ago, yes.
<CVirus> Blacken: is that Kubuntu ?
* Blacken upgraded day of release, it's worked without problems.
<Blacken> CVirus: Correct.
<Admiral_Chicago> Blacken, like XGL/Compiz, do you use that?
<Blacken> Admiral_Chicago: Oh. Neg.
<SHRIKEE> blacken, wifi?
<Blacken> SHRIKEE: Yes, but that's not related to the Linux problem.
<CVirus> Blacken: I've seen similar cases of applications eating all the resources but after upgrades from "Ubuntu" dapper tp edgy
<SHRIKEE> http://www.j-walk.com/other/wifispray/ try this
<SHRIKEE> maybe it helps :D
<intelikey> does irssi beep on pm by default ?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, not that i know of
<Blacken> The machine was fine all day. Heck, no problems since update. I popped the laptop on, and suddenly I was watching Xorg, Ktorrent, Konversation, and GAIM all well over 100% CPU usage.
<intelikey> ah foo
<binary2k2> wifi spray :p they'll sell anything
<SHRIKEE> heh
<Blacken> All programs that I'd invoke would do the same thing--I ran top in a tty, and *it* jumped over 100% too.
<SHRIKEE> im not sure if its an actual product :P
<joe__> intelikey.  I typed  "smb://19*.1**.1.10*/"     ie the other pc's ip on konqeror and I got error timeout on server?  do you think this is firewall problem?and I go
<CVirus> Blacken: even after a couple of reboots ?
<SHRIKEE> blacken, maybe you should slap the laptop
<SHRIKEE> tell it to behave or you slam the lid shut...
<SHRIKEE> you know
<SHRIKEE> :)
<CVirus> SHRIKEE: shut up ... drunk
<Blacken> CVirus: No--it's fine now.
<SHRIKEE> i am not drunk
<intelikey> joe__ really someone else would be better help on that.  sorry.     try Admiral_Chicago  maybe
<CVirus> SHRIKEE: you're acting as if you were
<SHRIKEE> then you dont know how a drunk acts
<binary2k2> joe__: do you have a firewall on the windows side?
<CVirus> SHRIKEE: probably
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, i'm awful at networking
<intelikey> you'd have to bee me...
<intelikey> beet
<BluesKaj> intelikey: looks like Ilost my kde desktop ...gnome dektop with all the ptogs are still there , very starnge :)
<Admiral_Chicago> joe__, do you have the same username in the other pc as in samba?
<Admiral_Chicago> thats the only think i can think of
<BluesKaj> programs
<intelikey> BluesKaj did you run startx ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<intelikey> you got what  ?
<BluesKaj> it takes me into gnome
<binary2k2> joe__: can you ping kubuntu -> windows and vice-versa?
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj, how do you know GNOME is still installed
<intelikey> BluesKaj ok.   do this.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<BluesKaj> I installed a few days ago
<BluesKaj> gnome
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj, how can you get into gnome and not kde?
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago he hosed kdm config
<intelikey> startx took him to gnome
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, oh i figured that much
<joe__> binary I can ping from windows to kubuntu but not from kubuntu.  in fact I sent ping from konsole and it keeps trying how do I stop it.
<Admiral_Chicago> just clarifying
<Admiral_Chicago> joe__, close the konsole
<Launchpad-Lap> i noticed.. no bit torrent.. faster speed lol
<Admiral_Chicago> i think there is a flag to set the number of pings
<intelikey> you want take this one?   i need to study
<Admiral_Chicago> i'd check but i'm not on linux
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey, sure
<binary2k2> joe__: Ctrl-C will stop it
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago he's in console irssi  so it's all yours
<binary2k2> joe__: it sounds like a firewall issue on the windows side
<Launchpad-Lap> is there anyway to make kubuntu kde to ... crap whats the other main desktop called.. gnome??
<joe__> thanks control c worked
<intelikey> oh and had him  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<intelikey> k later.
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, yes. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Launchpad-Lap> kewl
<juanz> hello
<juanz> i need a mac os theme
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, kde is better
<juanz> for kde
<Admiral_Chicago> juanz, kde-look.org is a good place to start looking
<Launchpad-Lap> why is kde better?
<binary2k2> juanz: have you looked on http://kde-look.org/ ?
<Admiral_Chicago> i think it's easiter to navigate. it's really a personal preference
<binary2k2> Launchpad-Lap: because it just is :p
<Launchpad-Lap> lol
<Launchpad-Lap> whew takes a longtime to install 6.10
<Admiral_Chicago> Launchpad-Lap, yea it took me 5 hours
<SHRIKEE> 5 hours?
<SHRIKEE> wth
<joe__> binary2k2 I think the ping worked from kubuntu to windows.  says 14 packets transmitted, 14 rec, 0% lost.  I have all firewalls off.
<Admiral_Chicago> SHRIKEE, i have a crap connection at my school
<SHRIKEE> youre upgrading?
<Launchpad-Lap> me yes
<binary2k2> joe__: try the smb:// address now
<Admiral_Chicago> joe__, yes it worked
<SHRIKEE> ah, hmm
<Admiral_Chicago> i hate windows
<SHRIKEE> when upgraded dapper to edgy it took 30-40 minutes i think
<joe__> in konqueror   smb://ip ?
<SHRIKEE> yes joe_
* binary2k2 feels like exploding from frustration when he has to use windows
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago: will sudo apt-get install kde work ?
<SHRIKEE> nothing wrong with the program windows ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj, it's already installed
<SHRIKEE> well, not entirely true, but it works
<BluesKaj> ok, how do i get it back
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<joe__> yes, b4 windows crashed permanently on my pc, and b4 I installed kubuntu, I was never able to network my 2 windows machines to eachother correctly.  yes very frustrating
<joe__> I'm still getting timed out on server error for my windows ip in konqueror.  Any ideas anyone?
<binary2k2> joe__: maybe a dumb question, do you have file and printer sharing activated on wondows? it's not on by default
<SHRIKEE> windows networking is 100x easier than linux networking :|
<SHRIKEE> :P
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: it's also 100x less secure
<SHRIKEE> not nessesarily
<SHRIKEE> fill the gaps with a unix firewall ;)
<SHRIKEE> and youre set
<binary2k2> without a commercial firewall, it's setup to open your shares to the world by default
<SHRIKEE> nah
<binary2k2> and m$'s file sharing isn't as secure as samba :p
<Launchpad-Lap> uho
<Launchpad-Lap> imtrying to get this apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<SHRIKEE> but security isnt the point here
<Launchpad-Lap> in terminal
<joe__> binary2k2, you're a genius.  I just checked my wireless network connection and it was not set to sharing.  I changed it now it works and I can accsess my windows shared files.
<Launchpad-Lap> hm
<pierreth> how do I change the color of the scrolling button without changing the color used by the selection?
<Launchpad-Lap> nm
<SHRIKEE> set to sharing?
<SHRIKEE> wth?
<binary2k2> joe__: \o/ yippe
<binary2k2> :p
<SHRIKEE> oh btw, binary2k2
<SHRIKEE> maybe you know
<SHRIKEE> i cant access computers by name via samba
<SHRIKEE> like smb://server/ doesnt work, but smb://192.168.0.3/ does
<SHRIKEE> how can i fix that
<binary2k2> I think you need to have netbios-ssn in /etc/inetd.conf
<SHRIKEE> is that disabled by default?
<joe__> thanks a million, now any idea how I can access my kubuntu files from windows pc.  do I have to turn on sharing in kubuntu?
<binary2k2> it baybe, I satup mine a while ago and just copy it to new systems
<binary2k2> joe__: you can get to it from System Settings
<SHRIKEE> i have no inetd.conf
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: do you have inetd-superserver installed?
<SHRIKEE> i guess not ;)
<SHRIKEE> just a default kubuntu edgy
<binary2k2> joe__: don't know if it's different in dapper to edgy, but in system settings, go to Sharing
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: I'm prety sure you need it then
<SHRIKEE> edgy has a sharing thing :)
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: or if you want an easy way ... :p
<BluesKaj> exit
<SHRIKEE> easy is the only way :)
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: just set the hostnames and IPs in /etc/hosts
<matroblend> How do I install blender 3D?
<SHRIKEE> im on a ever changing network
<SHRIKEE> also on several networks, depending on the time of day
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: that it's the "not so easy" way for you :p
<SHRIKEE> :(
<SHRIKEE> ill have a look, thanks
<Pupeno> matroblend: open up aptitude, search for blender and install it; like you install anything else.
<SHRIKEE> from apt, netkit-inetd?
<binary2k2> yep
<Pupeno> matroblend: if you prefer the terminal, open up konsole and run 'sudo aptitude install blender'.
<binary2k2> have a look at the command smbtree to see if you can get and netBIOS names
<SHRIKEE> wicked
<SHRIKEE> :D
<SHRIKEE> \\server comes up
<binary2k2> than apps that use SMB should use the names
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<Launchpad-Lap> how can i check to see what version of kubuntu im runing?
<SHRIKEE> *timeout to server: server*
<binary2k2> Launchpad-Lap: cat /etc/lsb-release
<SHRIKEE> :(
<Launchpad-Lap> ty
<isede> does anybody know where would i find firefox 2 package for kubuntu?
<burner> isede: in the edgy repositories
<SHRIKEE> isede: apt-get install firefox
<binary2k2> isede: if you'r on dapper (6.06 or 6.06.1) than look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Launchpad-Lap> also how do i setup my printer to be default. i set it to default local in gui but it keeps coming up "there is no default printer
<SHRIKEE> Launchpad-Lap: @ printers in system settings
<Launchpad-Lap> swwet i got 6.10
<SHRIKEE> haha
<Launchpad-Lap> hmm
<Launchpad-Lap> apparntly it reseted some stufff
<SHRIKEE> Launchpad-Lap: like? i didnt see any of that when i did an upgrade
<SHRIKEE> binary2k2:
<SHRIKEE> shrikee@shrikee-laptop:~$ smbtree
<SHRIKEE> Password:
<SHRIKEE> ZEROCOM
<SHRIKEE>         \\SERVER                        DataServer
<SHRIKEE> :(
<SHRIKEE> it wont connect tho
<joe__> binary2k2, I can see samba ubuntu on my windows machine but when I click on it, it ask for username password.  I'm using my ubuntu username and password but not accepting it
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: can you mount it with the netbois name?
<SHRIKEE> how?
<SHRIKEE> when i do smb://server/  it times out
<matroblend> Ok so how do I open aptitude, I am use to ubuntu but want to see if I would like Kubuntu better and wish to use my favorite apps
<SHRIKEE> matroblend look for adept in the k-menu
<SHRIKEE> i think thats what you want :)
<burner> SHRIKEE: try smb://ipaddress instead?
<SHRIKEE> burner that works
<SHRIKEE> but i want to identify a pc by its name
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: something like "sudo mount -t smb \\SERVER /path/to/mount/to -o user=user,password=pass,uid=1000"
<matroblend> That is the same as aptitude?
<SHRIKEE> matroblend: adept installs software via apt
<matroblend> ahh
<binary2k2> joe__: try running the command smbpaswd and add a password
<SHRIKEE> im gonna try and mount some
<binary2k2> joe__: the samba password and the local password can be different too
<joe__> under system settings sharing Local Network Browsing it has a default username and password, that is what I'm entering in windows and not working, any ideas.
<Launchpad-Lap> hmm now to figure out whats up with my printer
<binary2k2> joe__: that's the default for when connecting from kubuntu to the windows share, not the other was round
<binary2k2> *way
<joe__> oh
<SHRIKEE> it wont mount
<SHRIKEE> unknown filesystem
<naught101> what's the best IRC client for linux?
<SHRIKEE> konversation is teh win!
<Dheeraj_k> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Dheeraj_k> xchat
<BluesKaj> still no kde
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: try with smbfs insted of smb in the mount command
<SHRIKEE> naught101: the best client is a personal taste
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: "sudo mount -t smbfs \\SERVER /path/to/mount/to -o user=user,password=pass,uid=1000"
<SHRIKEE> k, binary2k2
<SHRIKEE> *trying*
<reldruh> hello
<Dheeraj_k> !3g-ntfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g-ntfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joe__> I entered "smbpaswd" in konsole and said command not found.
<SHRIKEE> joe__ its smbpasswd
<SHRIKEE> double s
<Launchpad-Lap> whew i have so much more questions
<Launchpad-Lap> but im fixing to passout
<Launchpad-Lap> so ill talk to yall later
<SHRIKEE> it still says unknown filesystem :(
<SHRIKEE> why would i want to mount it anyway :o
<SHRIKEE> im not on this network all day :o
<Dheeraj_k> hmm
<binary2k2> it's just to see if it can use the netBIOS names
<SHRIKEE> ah
<SHRIKEE> well it wont even recognize the fs :(
<globe> Is there some setting I have to do to get xarchiver to use unrar or unrar-free? .... they are installed but it still tells me that I do not have the proper archiver.
<SHRIKEE> perhaps i need to restart the network services :)
<binary2k2> SHRIKEE: don;t know if it's installed by default but, the mount helper for smb is in the package smbfs
<SHRIKEE> *just a thought*
<fatejudger> what is the package which includes all of the dev files for qt and kde?
<fatejudger> !kdeincludes
<ubotu> To install the kde includes, install the kde-devel package.
<Dheeraj_k> !d4x
<ubotu> d4x: graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-2 (edgy), package size 706 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<reldruh> can anybody point me to a good tutorial for compiling kde from source? Something newbie-friendly?
<gtwy> reldruh: gentoo handbook
<reldruh> gtwy: will that apply to ubuntu just as well?
<gtwy> no
<binary2k2> reldruh: "compiling kde from source" and "newbie-friendly" don't belong in the same sentence :p
<SHRIKEE> indeed
<SHRIKEE> lol
<SHRIKEE> also, i dont think such exists for ubuntu and kubuntu since they come out of the box
<reldruh> haha. True enough. I'm not a complete newbie but I've never compiled anything on this scale before
<gtwy> reldruh: if you want to compile from source use gentoo, follow the minimal install guide youll learn a lot
<reldruh> SHRIKEE: I know, but I'd like to see kde without any distro additions
<SHRIKEE> then just uninstall those :)
<reldruh> SHRIKEE: how?
<SHRIKEE> dunno
<arcan> hi
<arcan> who install amsn?
<SHRIKEE> gaim ftw :)
<gtwy> distro additions?
<gtwy> isnt there a vanilla version of kubuntu
<gtwy> doesnt that mean non altered?
<binary2k2> arcan: use kopete or gaim
<reldruh> gtwy: that would be exactly what I'm looking for
<arcan> how install amsn?
<bill57785> hey, can anyone help? I am trying to play music from a partition that was/is used by windows (I have linux installed with it). I can't play any music on that partition......when it goes to play each song, it just skips to the next (which in turn skips through them all)
<gtwy> im not sure as ive never used the vanilla version
<arcan> Oo?
<reldruh> gtwy: but I've tried all the alternate CD
<reldruh> without much luck
<gtwy> why do you want to change it
<gtwy> whats wrong
<binary2k2> arcan: both support msn network and kopete is installed by default
<reldruh> gtwy: nothing's wrong. I love Kubuntu, it finally allowed me to ditch windows all together, but I want to see kde on its own, preferably on an ubuntu base
<SHRIKEE> kopete even supports webcam :)
<SHRIKEE> which is quite nice
<reldruh> SHRIKEE: does kopete support microphones?
<SHRIKEE> i believe so, but i havent tried
<SHRIKEE> kopete kept messing up my msn connection so i switched to gaim :(
<binary2k2> reldruh: gizmo project supports microphones :p
<umuro> I did a FIXMBR in my windows on USB harddisk. To restore the grub on my internal drive I issued on grub shell root(hd0,0); setup(hd0). Now when I boot GRUB IS TRYING TO MOUNT THE USB DRIVE AS THE ROOT FILE SYSTEM. I could not find a way to recover.
<bill57785> I can't even get gaim to work anymore
<SHRIKEE> owned, umuro
<SHRIKEE> howso bill57785
<matrix> hi, i have trouble with my sound device. when i start kde it weather plays an anoying constant frequence or it is giving normal sound output on only one box. as soon as i move the pcm level in the kmixer i don't hear anything from the device until the next restart.
<SHRIKEE> matrix, is it like a constant hum or buzz?
<SHRIKEE> if so, try other speakers
<SHRIKEE> might be a short
<umuro> Any grub wizards?
<SHRIKEE> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<reldruh> gtwy: thanks for the gentoo advice. That looks perfect for what I want to do
<matrix> SHRIKEE: those are the build in speakers of my laptop and the problem is the same when i connect my headset
<SHRIKEE> ahh ok, matrix
<reldruh> gtwy: you said follow the minimal installation?
<gtwy> reldruh: its good for a beginner linux user, teaches you about each and every little file... what graphics card do you have though?
<gtwy> yeah minimal install
<reldruh> gtwy: nvidia geforce 7300
<gtwy> okay X is not going to work off the bat
<SHRIKEE> matrix: open kmix and go to the tab switches, disable the external amplifier
<gtwy> go to the gentoo wiki
<reldruh> gtwy: :-( why not?
<SHRIKEE> see if that helps
<gtwy> its easy to fix
<bill57785> well, everytime it goes to log in to gaim, it goes through, and then went it goes to load my buddy list, Gaim just closes
<gtwy> but you will have to additionally emerge the nvidia package
<SHRIKEE> bill57785: try reinstalling gaim
<gtwy> and make sure when you use genconfig to set up modules correctly
<gtwy> er, genkernel
<gtwy> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_nVidia_Drivers
<matrix> SHRIKEE: no external amps there. all options i have: phone, iec958, mix, stereo downmix
<SHRIKEE> >.<
<gtwy> reldruh: pretty much all other video cards run great and easily but nvidia is a weird type of driver
<SHRIKEE> hmm
<reldruh> gtwy: and I got this one because I thought it would work best ;-)
<SHRIKEE> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<reldruh> gtwy: will I need to go through this process after or during the base gentoo install?
<reldruh> if it's after I'm just going to concentrate on that and not worry about this until later
<joe__> binary2k2  the smbpasswd asked me for old password.  I have never set one.  unless it is my normal root password.  WTH.
<gtwy> reldruh: last thing before you reboot
<gtwy> but make sure you read that page before you run genkernel!
<reldruh> hmmm
<gtwy> you can do it after you reboot but X wont work
<gtwy> youll be in text only
<binary2k2> joe__: try just pressing enter, or entering you normall user password
<reldruh> gtwy: I'm decently comfortable with a cli
<reldruh> but I'm going to go read it now while the minimal CD downloads, then come back with whatever questions I have before taking the plunge
* binary2k2 was born th the cli
<gtwy> remember to write down anything you need
<gtwy> like all your network information
<gtwy> nameservers if your router doesnt handle that stuff
<gtwy> some networks you can put the gateway as the nameserver
<gtwy> aka 192.168.1.1 but on others you have to know your ISPs actual nameserver
<joe__> i did.  it just always says could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: Nt status logon failure
<joe__> failed to change password for "username"
<gradin> hey guys
<gtwy> binary2k2: yeah really, my first 2 computers were ONLY cli
<gradin> i got a question is there a way to monitor an SSL connection Hostside?
<joe__> In windows when its asking for username for samba desktop do I use my kubuntu login name?
<binary2k2> joe__: make sure samba is running with "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<gradin> and is there also a way i can see currently logged in users?
<binary2k2> joe__: yes, try with that
<gtwy> joe__: which computer are you tryingn to connect into
<gtwy> the linux machine?
<joe__> yes from windows pc to kubuntu pc
<gtwy> windows what
<gtwy> xp?
<binary2k2> gtwy: yes, he has win xp
<gtwy> binary2k2: did you see samba released a fix in their newest version to be compatible with vista?
<gtwy> however ubuntu/kubuntu repositories are not distributing it yet im not sure why
<binary2k2> gtwy: matbe because vista isn't out yet
<gtwy> oh
<gtwy> http://tool.gtwy.net/vista ;)
<gtwy> RTM
<binary2k2> gtwy: and who knows when(IF) it will be
<gtwy> they release it to enterprise  in a few weeks here
<gtwy> im on it right now actually
<gtwy> i run gentoo on all my server machines and kubuntu on my laptop
<binary2k2> ahh, but how long to Windows Vists SP1 comes out? :p
<gtwy> lol
<gtwy> i beta tested windows vista RC1 and beta 2 and i thought it was a pile of crap
<gtwy> was using over a GB of ram
<gtwy> and crashed a lot
<gtwy> ive had this machine on for a week straight, no crashes and it is only usingg 350MB ram
<binary2k2> I don't have a spare PC with 99.9GHz cpu and 2000GB RAM at the moment, so i'm gonna avoid vista :p
<gtwy> eh, youll need 768MB minimum
<gtwy> i have 1GB i am going to order another one in january i think
<gtwy> and i have a dual core amd 64 3800+
<binary2k2> look at the minimum for XP and tell me a machine like that will run well with XP
<gtwy> and it runs real well
<gtwy> binary2k2: i was telling you what i thought the min should be
<gtwy> not what they say
<binary2k2> i've seen some (draft) specs for vista a while ago, but i wasn't saying that.
<binary2k2> I was saying that MS always underestimate the min specs
<gtwy> i think the idea is to push the hardware manufatures to do more
<gtwy> and to create reason for people to buy newer technology
<binary2k2> that's the only thing you have to thank MS for, they do push hardware
<binary2k2> I can't wait to see those quad core cpus, and drewl over them
<gradin> there a way to monitor an incoming SSL connection?
<gradin> *is there a way...
<gradin> like logging or something
<reldruh> binary2k2: I saw that Alan Wake demo from Intel. Amazing!
<joe__> binary2k2 did that restart thing still failing to change password.
<gtwy> binary2k2: http://www.psc.edu/~dgraham/pics/11162006/11162006.html
<gtwy> binary2k2: my uncle won that machine last week down in florida at some computer conference he was at
<joe__> moving files from windows to ubuntu works great though, thanks again
<gtwy> value is ~$4,900. Specs: Dual QUAD core Intel Xeon server 1U, RAID 3 (3 drives) hot swap 2GB Double Buffered RAM
<binary2k2> joe__: in /etc/samba/smb.conf whats the part with "interfaces =" say?
<gtwy> binary2k2: he had it shipped back up here but he hasnt got it in yet, i told him we are going to have to do some compiling on it to see just how fast it is
<binary2k2> gtwy: not fair, I want that :p
<gtwy> yeah really
<gtwy> he is going to sell it
<BonBonTheJon> any one know how to find what type of memory a computer is using
<gtwy> i am jealous of him, he works at the PSC so he gets to play with supercomputers all day anyways
<binary2k2> BonBonTheJon: type free in to a terminal
<BonBonTheJon> binary2k2: no, I mean like PC2100 type
<binary2k2> gtwy: I would never go home :p
<binary2k2> BonBonTheJon: oh, try lshw , you may have to apt-get it
<reldruh> gtwy: the part of the nvidia driver howto on the gentoo wiki I needed to read was about the required kernel settings?
<gtwy>  yes
<gtwy> for when you run genkernel
<reldruh> notech: If you built your kernel with genkernel, you should be able to skip this section.
<BonBonTheJon> binary2k2: thatnks, I just ran it
<reldruh> note*
<reldruh> so this is just something I need to make sure goes normally and not fiddle with anything?
<gtwy> reldruh: pretty much
<reldruh> gtwy: OK :-) thank you very much. I'm going to try my hand at gentoo now
<gtwy> good luck
<reldruh> thanks :-) I'll make sure to report back (probably with lots of questions)
<gradin> hey gtuy do you know of a way to monitor an incoming SSL connection?
<gtwy> question, what is this all about?
<gtwy> #kubuntu(+cfnt #ubuntu-unregged)
<airfoil_1> hello
<airfoil_1> I try to use adept installer to add packages from internet but fail
<airfoil_1> please help
<gtwy> airfoil_1: which packages
<airfoil_1> all
<gtwy> all packages or any package
<gtwy> have you tried going through the package manager or the "add remove programs" link in the menu
<airfoil_1> the package i haven't install into the system during cd installaton become grey
<airfoil_1> gtwy: i try use add/rmove
<gtwy> go through the package manager
<gtwy> it is under system i think
<airfoil_1> yup
<gtwy> sync it with the repositories
<airfoil_1> assume i want development package
<airfoil_1> the package become grey which i can't click on it.
<gtwy> airfoil_1: do you have a working internet connection on it
<airfoil_1> gtwy: I got it. i am tryng now.
<bLaZeD> how can i record my desktop....?
<gtwy> airfoil_1: the kubuntu machine, does it have a working internet connection
<airfoil_1> yes I have internet. the machine i use is the one i am chatting now.
<gtwy> okay
<airfoil_1> hold on I trying
<airfoil_1> previosly i use the add/remove program at start menu.
<airfoil_1> but found nothing.
<gtwy> i never use that
<gtwy> i just type the name of the package into the adept package manager
<airfoil_1> now i am tryng system-->adept manager
<gtwy> and download through there
<airfoil_1> thank you gtwy. i am exploring adept manager thru system-->adept manager now.
<airfoil_1> what is different between add/remove program (adpt manager) and system-->adept manager?
<gtwy> well i know you need to sync with the respositories to make sure you have the most updated list of files before you start downloading
<gtwy> and i think the only way to update your list is with the adept manager
<gtwy> is it working now?
<gtwy> if it isnt i have another idea
<airfoil_1> actually i want to add my package not upgrade.
<gtwy> airfoil_1: i know, but your computer has to have a LIST of available packages so when you click install it knows what to download
<gtwy> what the hell is this
<airfoil_1> yes. the list become grey and i can't click on it.
<airfoil_1> gtwy: i tihink some flooding #kubuntu
<airfoil_1> someone
<aoeuid> could anyone help me set up wine?
<aoeuid> ._.
<fatejudger> has anyone been successful at compiling the new kpilot after the whole data loss bug?
<fatejudger> I can't seem to get a successful compile
<superlion> i was thinking about installing newest Beryl versio from http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb/pool/edgy/beryl-svn/ . can i somehow add it to sources.list or how would it be easiest to install?
<binary2k2> I have it in my sources.list, i'll go get it
<binary2k2> superlion: deb http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org edgy beryl-svn
<gtwy> glad to see the network is back
<binary2k2> you know what happened ?
<gtwy> no idea
<gtwy> godling)) from what i gather in #freenode-social it was a bug in the ircd
<gtwy> what someone in the other room i lurk in said
<binary2k2> nasty little bug :p
<matroblend> Hi how do I get flash to work with Konqueror?
<gtwy> try googling "easy ubuntu"
<binary2k2> matroblend: you in dapper or edgy? and do you want flash9 (beta) ?
<matroblend> Edgy
<matroblend> Hmm not sure 
<matroblend> On the 9beta I guess so
<binary2k2> matroblend: how to on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<wizard> hmm
<matroblend> ty
<binary2k2> hmm, no topic in here
<metres> Hi all, I'm running Edgy on AMD64 and I have a problem : when I try to watch a movie with Kaffeine, the X-Server is restarting... 
<seven> anyone what package do i need for xen
<_kuja_> metres, what video driver are you using?
<metres> ATI 8.31.5
<_kuja_> I wouldn't doubt if that were the problem, does the XServer restart when you're using the vesa or ati driver? (as opposed to fglrx)
<metres> fglrx
<metres> I didnt try with vesa driver...
<_kuja_> Could be worth trying, but one idea first
<_kuja_> in Kaffeine go to Settings->Xine engine parameters
<_kuja_> in the video tab change it to something else, like opengl
<metres> watchout I'll try I'm maybe restart...
<metres> Nice It has worked :)
<metres> thanks a lot _kuja_ !!
<_kuja_> Yeah, the fglrx driver is really flaky, glad I went with a nvidia card. You're welcome
<seven> anyone what package do i need for xen
<_kuja_> Probably xen-image-xen0-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0, but I've never used it
<_kuja_> (assuming Edgy)
<seven> thanks
<joe__> anyone here
<parker`> My firefox is crashing every time I try to load sites like gmail or facebook or even my school's cs websites. It only doesn't crash on very simple HTML only pages. I am using version 2.0 on an up-to-date version of kubuntu
<joe__> everyone asleep?
<_kuja_> I'm asleep.
<metres> Im there too...
* binary2k2 is here
<joe__> you guys know much about samba
<_kuja_> A little
<metres> Never use...
<_nightrid3r_> joe__: nope, i'm white so i can't dance :)
<binary2k2> still havin problems joe__ ?
<joe__> im editing the smb.conf  which should get rid of the password problem
<binary2k2> yeah
<joe__> I'm using nano in pico mode.  I forgot to get root access so after the changes I cant right to file
<binary2k2> save it to another file and copt it over
<binary2k2> *copy
<joe__> I opened another terminal   did "su"  then root password.  it says su:authentication failure
<binary2k2> use "sudo -i" or "sudo su" insted of su
<joe__> will this give me write access in the firtst nano terminal?
<binary2k2> yeah, it's the same as su
<binary2k2> just more ubuntu-ish
<joe__> only been on linux 2 weeks,  big learning curve
<binary2k2> yeah, but if you'd only used windows for 2 weeks, it's still a learning curve :p
<joe__> true, true
<binary2k2> you'll get used to the linux way
<binary2k2> and wounder how you ever got along without it :D
<joe__> if I use alt B to make backup file of smb.conf do I need to change the name to something like smb2.conf for the backup?
<joe__> or is it just same name and system marks it as bu of original file?
<binary2k2> no, the backup will be saved as filename.ext~
<binary2k2> toy just save as normak
<binary2k2> you*
* binary2k2 needs coffee to type better
* binary2k2 will brb
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:Hobbsee] : Kubuntu Support Channel | Edgy has Landed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuEdgyKnownProblems | Free Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ | Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<metres> Do anyone know cgi ? 
<solid_liq> anyone know of a channel for nxserver/freenx?
<_kuja_> metres..... you mean perl, right?
<metres> I try to call a cgi in an html page throw localhost in perl yes...
<_kuja_> You try to, and what happens?
<metres> nothing...
<_kuja_> *nod*
<_kuja_> You have #!/usr/bin/perl at the top of the file right?
<metres> I do as examples, put my script in the /usr/lib/cgi-bin/ and call 
<klove> aany1 here?
* binary2k2 has coffee :D
<klove> i really ned help 
<metres> I am able to call http://localhost/cgi-bin/Premier.pl
<_kuja_> klove, of course I'm not here.
<klove> *need
<klove> with an eggdrop 
<_kuja_> dropping eggs? Sounds messy
<klove> it is 
<klove> lol
<metres> but Im unable to use "<!--#exec cgi="Premier.pl"-->"
<klove> i'm a newb to linux 
<metres> welcome then
<joe__> binary how do I clear all the lines and paste in the previous file I saved
<klove> i had an irc bot on server2k3 box 
<klove> switched to ubuntu and setup eggdrop 
<klove> and when it connected it started removing all the bans and excempts 
<klove> how do i turn that off 
<joe__> I'm using nano in pico mode I guess, not very familiar with the controls
<_kuja_> So what did you need then klove?
<_kuja_> Wait, it didn't scroll, weird
<binary2k2> joe__: controls are on the bottom, what you need help with?
<unix_infidel> does Kubuntu have a system similar to kickstart in RHEL?
<emonkey> I don't know kickstart but maybe you means something like katapult
<joe__> need to delete old file info and paste in new file info that I saved in home directory
<klove> i just want to use the bot for fun not channel services
<unix_infidel> emonkey: nope.
<unix_infidel> Anyone else who knows some enterprise solutions?
<_kuja_> unix_infidel: You can get kickstart if you want it, I'm pretty sure.
<emonkey> is that some OEM soultion?
<binary2k2> joe__: just copy it over (sudo cp file.ext /path/to/copy/to/file.ext)
<unix_infidel> emonkey: no.
<unix_infidel> _kuja_: well, i was hoping there is some deb/ubuntu specific solution.
<emonkey> sry I'm going to google :P
<unix_infidel> where you can create something like an anaconda.ks file and go from there.
<binary2k2> joe__: or save (Ctrl-O) and change the save to path to the file you want to overwrite
<_kuja_> I think there is a deb for it, I'm looking
<unix_infidel> instead of having to mess with a graphical or text installer.
<klove> tried an rpm and alien unix_infidel?
<unix_infidel> ahh, it seems only supported for breezy and hoary.
<binary2k2> unix_infidel: the only package I could fine with kickstart in it is: system-config-kickstart
<unix_infidel> yea, that's it, i should've googled.
<unix_infidel> there is no "ubuntu specific" solution.
<unix_infidel> its basically just lets make the ubuntu installer compatible with the redhat installer and adapt automation for kickstart files.
<klove> no one can help with my eggdrop ?   
<joe__> sudo cp smb.conf /home/joe/to/copy/to/etc/samba.smb.conf      (like that)
<binary2k2> klove: try in #eggdrop
<binary2k2> joe__: like cp smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf
<binary2k2> joe__: cp [file to copy]  [where to copy to] 
<binary2k2> (with sudo)
<joe__> so I don't need path for home/joe where the file is.  thats just assumed by the system
<_kuja_> metres, have you tried it on another webserver? I've never tried it locally, maybe something is misconfigured?
<binary2k2> joe__: not if you'r in the same directory as the file, tho you can if you want, won't make a difference unless you'r in another directory then you home dir
<metres> _kuja_ : nope, I just wanted to work local... hadnt access to a server...
<uwo> hi all. how do i set xcompmgr to load up on startup?
<_kuja_> Hmm, if you show me a (preferably stripped down) copy of the html and the script, I could give it a go to see if it works in my webspace
<binary2k2> uwo: in konsole type "ln -s /usr/bin/xcompmgr ~/.kde/Autostart/"
<uwo> binary2k2: tnx!
<metres> _kuja_ : here is my html file : <!--#exec cgi="Premier.pl"-->
<_kuja_> That's all that's in it then? Hmm
<metres> _kuja_ : here is my Premier.pl :
<metres> #!/usr/bin/perl 
<metres> print "Content-type: text/html\n\n";
<metres> print $ENV{'SCRIPT_FILENAME'};
<joe__> binary2k2 got it saved.  thanks.  now we'll see if I edited it right 
<metres> yes, the basics...
<binary2k2> joe__: to get samba to re-read the file you need to do "sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload"
<joe__> binary2k2  do you know about ""testparm" to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors" do I need to do this
<binary2k2> joe__: that's a good idea
<binary2k2> joe__: it's bin so long since I edited my smb.conf i forgot about that :p
<joe__> what do I do? just type testparm in a terminal 
<binary2k2> joe__: yeah
<_kuja_> metres: it looks like it doesn't work
* _kuja_ digs out his old perl book
<joe__> b4 or after the reread file?
<binary2k2> joe__: before is better
<binary2k2> joe__: if you get any errors post them in pastebin
<binary2k2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<metres> It's weird cause I was able to look http://localhost/cgi-bin/Premier.pl 
<_kuja_> uggh, it just had to be under my stack of java books didn't it 
<metres> _kuja_ : have you tried  http://localhost/cgi-bin/Premier.pl  ?
<_kuja_> Calling the script directly _IS_ different though, then again ....
<_kuja_> Maybe that's the way it should be done to begin with, it probably is
<_kuja_> Hmm, then again, maybe not
<_kuja_> I'm confusing myself
<metres> hehe
<vursitis> Hello everyone.
<metres> Hi vursitis
<joe__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34082
<vursitis> I'm having a problem with Firefox, and flash. It seems every time i install flashplayer in my Firefox browser, and then visit a website that uses flash, Firefox crashes on me, well more or less it shuts down, it isn't an actual crash, would anyone possibly know what might cause this other than flashplayer being installed?
<joe__> looks like there might have been a couple of problems
<vursitis> Such as?
<binary2k2> joe__: the error about passdb is fine, but what's this about /home/samba/etc/smb.conf.desktop ?
<binary2k2> joe__: can you post your smb.conf in pastebin so I can see?
<_kuja_> metres, I've found another way to do it, but I think it requires you to have apache running
<metres> _juja_ : Having it :)
<metres> _juja_ : actually Apache2
<joe__> I added  this line "netbios name = desktop" but I think I change something else.  I'll paste it for you.
<binary2k2> ok
<_kuja_> <!--#include virtual="Premier.pl"-->
<_kuja_> or whatnot
<_kuja_> Save the html file as *.shtml
<joe__> 34084/
<metres> _kuja_ : Didnt work, kind of weird...
<_kuja_> Did you remember to chmod +x the perl file?
<metres> _kuja_ : I also tried file instead of virtual 
<metres> _kuja_ : yes,  http://localhost/cgi-bin/Premier.pl works
<_kuja_> Hmm
<metres> _kuja_ : and tried /cgi-bin/Premier.pl... I think I'll sleep on this...
<_kuja_> I'm going to upload and test again
<metres> _kuja_ : thanks
<joe__> include = /home/samba/etc/smb.conf.desktop   that is the line that is the problem.  the directions made it seem like it would improve speed
<joe__> binary2k2  Can you look at the file?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34084/
<_kuja_> metres, hmm, still not working, *thinks*
<binary2k2> joe__: sorry, I was trawling threw samba docs :p
<metres> _kuja_ : like I say kind of weird
<_kuja_> wait, doh
<Simian__> why does my /etc/hosts have nothing in it?
<binary2k2> joe__: unless you have that file /home/samba/etc/smb.conf.desktop (which I don't think you do), I'd remove it
<binary2k2> joe__: other than that, everything looks ok
<_kuja_> Hmm, now I get a "bad response from server" error.
<binary2k2> joe__: except I'd uncomment the "interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0" part to make sure your shares arent open to the world, only LAN and local
<metres> Looks like include virtual doesnt compile the file... _kuja_
<metres> Or a permission issue...
<momal> Can someone tell me how I can go about making all my internet traffic to go through a proxy... so everything that trys to connect to the net on my kubuntu box will connect to a proxy server i have set up and use it... I need a way to do this and beable to change it easily the ip/port it connects to
<_kuja_> It certainly doesn't want to run it for some reason or another.
<joe__> should I uncomment this as well ";   bind interfaces only = true"
<metres> Thanks for your help _kuja_, I think i'll try to fix it another time...
<binary2k2> joe__: yes, uncomment that
<binary2k2> joe__:  this is what mine looks like for an example http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34085/
<Simian__> why does my /etc/hosts have nothing in it any more? it was supposed to say     127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain     localhost
<momal> Can someone tell me how I can go about making all my internet traffic to go through a proxy... so everything that trys to connect to the net on my ubuntu box will connect to a proxy server i have set up and use it... I need a way to do this and beable to change it easily the ip/port it connects to
<_kuja_> metres, it could be that I don't know where they actually have perl installed on their server, I'll check that
<binary2k2> joe__:  is your PC connected directly to the internet, ie not by router?
<caryl> hi every body 
<joe__> thru a router
<joe__> why?
<metres> _kuja_ I tried which perl and it's /usr/bin/perl/ ...
<metres> Hi caryl
<caryl> i metres ..
<_kuja_> That doesn't mean that they were conventional ... I didn't set it up, afterall.
<binary2k2> joe__: then it's not *too* important to restrict it then, as long as your router isn't set to forward all connections to your PC
<caryl> what 's your problem metres ?
<caryl> perhaps , i can help you
<metres> Unable to run a cgi (perl) script trew localhost
<binary2k2> momal: look in System Settings, in Network Settings
<joe__> i don't think so, I made one change maybe like that for a port to get azues to work better.  does that matter?
<momal> That only does it to visual stuff under kde
<momal> it doesn't work on things like python
<momal> and console programs
<metres>  http://localhost/cgi-bin/Premier.pl works but i'm unable to call it from an html or shtml file...
<binary2k2> momal: look for Proxy, it will set some environment vairables for the system
<momal> Binary2k2: I have already tried setting the proxy under kde but it doesn't work for console applications
<binary2k2> joe__: no, that's fine
<binary2k2> momal: is it just a HTTP proxy you want?
<momal> binary2k2: no.. I want every port every single connection out of this computer to go through my proxy i have set up on another computer
<joe__> don't worry about uncommenting the interface lines then
<binary2k2> momal: you could try setting the proxy vairable and see if that works (proxy="uset:pass@IPorHostName:1234"), other than that, i don't know
<matroblend> How do I mount a floppydrive?
<binary2k2> joe__: no, I don't think you need to in your case
<binary2k2> !floppy | matroblend
<ubotu> matroblend: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<matroblend> k ty 
<momal> isn't the proxy varible: http_proxy and ftp_proxy? and if so they work on wget, apt-get and lynx but not other things trying to access via other ports
<binary2k2> momal: I don't know if proxy is global or not used, but I don't use a full proxy so I don't know how to help
<momal> k thanks anyway
<binary2k2> momal: maybe ask in #kde or #linux if there is a way to get KDE to setup a global proxy
<joe__> binary2k2.  Oops you did it again.  Victory.  I can now access ubuntu files and printer from xp laptop and can access xp files from ubunu.  I owe you one.  thanks again.  I'm going to bed.
<binary2k2> joe__: np glad you got it workin :D
<joe__> talk to you another time.  how long you been using linux?
<binary2k2> about 10 years on and off, but it's bin my primary OS for about 4 years
<binary2k2> startd using it when i was 10 :p
<joe__> no way!! so your 20 now?
<binary2k2> yeah :D
<joe__> have you seen the Mac, PC, Linux commercials on youtube.  They make linux look like a shabbily dressed geek.
<xsacha> link?
<binary2k2> yeah, ive seen some, there's a good commercial for IBM and linux on google somewhere tho that's quite good
<binary2k2> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8333280591924223277&q=IBM+linux
<xsacha> this one: http://youtube.com/watch?v=ONl6J7z7jmE ?
<Mlcloud> Can anyone help out with a little internet connection problem for 6.10 Kubuntu?
<Mlcloud> lspci and lshw shows my network card, but the network settings do not. There is no eth0 or anything along those lines
<Mlcloud> dhclient doesn't find any broadcasting interfaces
<Mlcloud> ... anyone?
<metres> Mlcloud : try ifconfig
<Mlcloud> did so.
<Mlcloud> What information should I list? I wrote most of it down..
<binary2k2> xsacha: interesting vid, makes me wanna keep sharp objects away from my PC :p
<xsacha> lol
<xsacha> binary2k2: http://youtube.com/watch?v=jnIbZAqvuc4 :P
<joe__> binary very cool linux vid.   heres one of the pc, mac linux ones http://youtube.com/watch?v=MCoveDp9PqM
<binary2k2> xsacha: do you like things gettin show or something :p
<binary2k2> joe__: xsacha: http://youtube.com/watch?v=1I-GDn08M_0
<vitor> What is this network's names?
<Mlcloud> freenode..?
<vitor> Mlcloud: ok thanks :] 
<Mlcloud> Anyone have any clue why my internet connection in Kubuntu edgy wont work?
<Mlcloud> I'll provide details if someone will answer >.>
<vitor> How do I install KDM Theme Manager ?
<abattoir> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-1 (edgy), package size 100 kB, installed size 264 kB
<abattoir> vitor: ^^^^
<abattoir> vitor: you should find it in adept if you have universe enabled...
<vitor> abattoir: well I downlod the source... at www.kde-apps.org... now what?
<vitor> abattoir: Should I compile it?
<candyban> Hi guys
<abattoir> vitor: i'd suggest installing the .deb package instead of compiling from source
<metres> hey candyban
<abattoir> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<vitor> abattoir: i did't find the package :/
<candyban> Whenever I install dmtools (soft-raid), my system refuses to boot with the 2.6.17 kernel
<abattoir> vitor: ^^^ that should give you info on enabling universe and multiverse
<candyban> Hi metres :)
<abattoir> vitor: then look for kdmtheme
<candyban> Is there some kind of known "bug" ?
* candyban thinks there is some problem with the initrd which is created after installation
<vitor> abattoir: thanks (and sorry about my english) I'm from brazil   [<@>] 
<joe__> xsacha, do you have trouble playing you tube vids in konqeror and firefox on kubuntu, I couldn't play either of those vids.  I had to save them to my favorites on youtube
<abattoir> vitor: your english is fine :)
<vitor> thank you :] 
<robotgeek> joe__: you have flash installed?
<abattoir> vitor: there are channels if you want to speak portuguese though
<abattoir> !br | vitor
<ubotu> vitor: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<xsacha> joe__: no problem here, just install flash
<joe__> then pull them up on my windows xp laptop ironically enough.
<joe__> will konqueror play them or just firefox
<binary2k2> joe__: you may need flash9 beta 
* robotgeek does not know, does not use flash
<xsacha> konqueror will use netscape/firefox plugins...
<gtwy> so how come konqueror doesnt support SOCKS easily
<thill2708> I run kubuntu, and I want to xdmcp into gnome. Should I install anything to make it work correctly? I set up remote login on the server through the login window administration screen and tried to log in, but I only got a black screen and an "X" mouse cursor. What's up?
<vitor> abattoir: hey that's fantastic! I didn't knew it! Thanks.
<abattoir> :)
<thill2708> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<caine> hi im new on linux im trying apt-get upgrade but gives this error
<caine> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<caine>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu15) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20 is to be installed
<caine>   ubuntu-base: Depends: ubuntu-minimal but it is not going to be installed
<caine>                Depends: ubuntu-standard but it is not going to be installed
<binary2k2> !pastebin | caine
<ubotu> caine: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<caine> soryy binary2k2 
<vitor> abattoir: kdmtheme is installed! How do I run it?
<sandra_> hi there
<binary2k2> caine: np, try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<abattoir> vitor: it's a module under KDE Control Center
<caine> thank you im trying
* abattoir is not sure if it goes into system settings
<abattoir> vitor: Alt+F2->kcontrol
<abattoir> vitor: i think it goes under 'Appearance..'
<thill2708> anyone? anyone here ever remote login into a gnome ubuntu desktop?
<joe__> I'm pretty sure I've got flash 9 beta installed.   Trying to get that installed my 2nd day on linux just about made me give it up altogether.
<vitor> abattoir: ok I got it! :] 
<sandra_> http://pastebin.ca/258250 --> I am trying to enrypt a partition and get this error. How can I resolve tis?
<joe__> I've learned a lot since then and I like kde a lot better than gnome.
<binary2k2> joe__: if you go to about:plugins in firefox, it will tell you the flash version
<joe__> anyway youtube works most of the time on firefox, never on confqueror, but sometimes like these last 2 vids, it pauses right after starts and no sound.
<joe__> maybe I installed something wrong
<llutz> hi
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(binary2k2/#kubuntu) joe__: as long as "Shockwave Flash 9.0 d55" is at the top, it should play in version 9
<binary2k2> joe__: you can right click on a flash object to see it's version at the bottom
<thill2708> anyone know anything about remote logins?
<Vuen> god i am so in love with kate. greatest text editor ever.
<Vuen> it's so friendly
<Vuen> i can open up anything, fortran, latex, bash scripts, c++... it just *knows* and syntax highlest appropriately
<Mlcloud> What should be normally seen in kmenu-system settinsg->network settings->network connetions? Someone before said my Network Card...
<Vuen> the best part is that it does everything, but it's not obnoxious about it. it's just happy being there for whatever you need it for.
<Vuen> mmm, kate.
<joe__> thanks again.    I'll look into it tomorrow. think I need to reboot or at least restart firefox
<metres> Anyone knows how to kill a process, Adept Manager dont want to close...
<ijacek> use system monitor ant kill it 
<ijacek> *and
<binary2k2> metres: ctrl-alt-escape then click on it
<metres> Thank you binary2k2 that's what I wanted :)
<edulix> hi!
<edulix> anyone has a tork deb for ubuntu?
<edulix> cause I was about to compile it but I need to download 69mb in kde-devel libs and I don't have damn fast connection..
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<ijacek> f*ck
<metres> good night all :)
<dheeraj_k> good afternoon all :)
<xMonkey> is there a linux program for controlling my cellphone? especially to write short messages with it
<Stardog> FInally when i've at last managed fixing my ati driver, my desktop wont turn of.... It locks completely up after msg; "sending TERM signal to all prosesses"....
<tenco> amarok stopped working here today and refuses to play any ogg's
<tenco> i have no clue whats the problem
<tenco> oh, edgy
<dheeraj_k> sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<tenco> already installed
<tenco> amarok depends on that package, btw
<tenco> and kaffeine hadn't worked at all since i installed kde with edgy
<tenco> but amarok worked yesterday
<dheeraj_k> sudo dpkg -r amarok
<tenco> wait a minute, was 1.4.4 released for edgy yesterday?
<dheeraj_k> wat error it is giving now?
<jager> i've still got 1.4.3
<tenco> i've 1.4.4 here
<ubuntu4> HI. I have a problem with grub
<tenco> dheeraj_k: that it cannot load the ogg files
<jager> is 1.4.4 in the standard edgy repos?
<tenco> dheeraj_k: but the minute before, it indexed my full audio collection, all oggs
<dheeraj_k> i'll b back in 15 minute i have to do lunch :)
<tenco> jager: no
<jager> oic
<ubuntu4> Anyone can help me in reinstalling grub in my disc_
<jager> 1.4.3 is good enough for me, i've been on 1.3.9 forever
<jager> 1.4 is much improved
<dheeraj_k> use amarok with xine engine
<jager> i am
<tenco> dheeraj_k: with xine engine ist the only choice available, btw. so i am using it.
<tenco> i purged amarok and installed it again, but still the same problem
<dheeraj_k> r u able to play other file eg mp3?
<ubuntu4> My problem with grub: I had to recover WinXP (on another partition) and grub is not working anymore.
<tenco> dheeraj_k: dunno. let me search for an mp3
<Stardog> FInally when i've at last managed fixing my ati driver, my desktop wont turn of.... It locks completely up after msg; "sending TERM signal to all prosesses"....
<tenco> dheeraj_k: mp3 doesnt work, too
<tenco> ok, i'll try reverting back to 1.4.3, now
<dheeraj_k> i was facing similar problem yday :)
<dheeraj_k> go to setting>>>>configure amarok
<dheeraj_k> Engine
<dheeraj_k> and select output plugin == asla
<tenco> dheeraj_k: nothing changed
<tenco> 1.4.3 has the same problem
<zorglu_> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ubuntu4> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tenco> kubuntu is the new windows, it seems. things stop working overnight and you have no clue, why. because there are no logs, meaningful errormessages or sth similar
<tenco> *sigh*
<Stardog> word :p
<tbe> Holy crap people *are* alive at this hour
<tenco> its 11.44
<Stardog> yeah
<xiO___> :>
<tbe> Heh it's 5:44am here
<tenco> 5.44am is 5.44, i guess
<tenco> or 17.44?
<tbe> 5.44
<dheeraj_k> ok i am back
<dheeraj_k> no click on system setting
<Stardog> anyone know y my comp wont shut down?
<dheeraj_k> >>>>sound and multimedia
<redmonkey> hi! is there an easy way to install xgl/aiglx on edgy eft? and is there a way to install it without adding extra repositories?
<Stardog> it locks up after the msg: "sending term signal to all prosesses"
<tbe> redmonkey: aiglx comes with edgy... just check the www.beryl-project.com wiki for instructions
<dheeraj_k> sudo poweroff
<Eruantalon> Has there been any problems with mysql in kubuntu recently. Mine just stopped working after rebooting today....
<redmonkey> tbe: thanks!
<tenco> Eruantalon: my amarok stopped working after booting today. dunno if that relates... :-)
<tbe> redmonkey: no problem... make sure you know which one is better for your system... ehe and if you want more pretty effects use the Beryl SVN repository
<dheeraj_k> techno go to system setting>>>sound and multimedia
<tenco> dheeraj_k: k
<dheeraj_k> sound system >>>hardware
<tenco> dheeraj_k: its on automatic
<dheeraj_k> and select Advanced Linux Sound Architucture 
<tbe> Hm, can Konversation connect to multiple networks simultaneously?
<dheeraj_k> select Advanced Linux Sound Architucture 
<tenco> dheeraj_k: ok
<dheeraj_k> now click on apply
<dheeraj_k> now restart sound server
<dheeraj_k> and amarok
<dheeraj_k> now u may be able to play ogg and mp3
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+cnt]  by fdoving
<tenco> dheeraj_k: sorry, no
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<dheeraj_k> r u able to play mp3 on xine?
<tenco> dheeraj_k: i cannot drop any files into the playlist
<tenco> dheeraj_k: wait a minute, i have to install xine binary
<tenco> dheeraj_k: ...xine-ui
<milaks> Hello, how can I disable monitor sleep (or hibernate or whatever) after a specified amount of time in KDE 3.5.5?
<milaks> I believe that in previous version there was an option where that could be disabled (Settings->Power Control), but now there is only Laptop Batter in which it writes: Your computer seems to have a partial ACPI installation. ACPI was probably enabled, but some of the sub-options were not - you need to enable at least 'AC Adaptor' and 'Control Method Battery' and then rebuild your kernel.
<dheeraj_k> milaks: system setting >>display >>powersaving
<Indans2> Hello
<Eruantalon> No one else had any problems with mysql today?
<milaks> dheeraj_k: I do not have Kubuntu but Ubuntu with KDE 3.5.5 so I do not have "system settings" menu nor submenu "
<milaks> "
<milaks> display"
<Indans2> Can anybody help me with my network?
<Eruantalon> Mine wont start. It complains that the bind address 3306 is alreaDY IN USE.  I am thinking that my recent power outtage messed up a lock file.
<resmo> Indans2: sure, whats the problem
<Indans2> I am using a Asus P5N32-SLI Premium Board
<Indans2> Kubuntu detects the card correctly
<milaks> I have "gnome-power-preferences" in which I've specifed to never go to sleep but it steel does.
<Indans2> But it does not work properly. I cannot configure it via DHCP (i know that the wire is alright and so on because it works in XP)
<Indans2> And if I use a static setup and try to ping my router it says "Host unreachable"
<Indans2> In the setup (alteranative CD) I experienced the same problems.
<milaks> Anyone
<milaks> ?
<Indans2> What can this be?
<tenco> xine doesnt find a demultiplexer for ogg
<resmo> Indans2: edgy?
<Indans2> Yes.
<resmo> Indans2: if u do a dhcpd eth0 what happens?
<dheeraj_k> gnome-power-preferences is for gnome desktop i may not work in kde
<Indans2> Well, if I do ifdown eth0, ifup eth0
<Indans2> It says "DHCPDISCOVER" or something like that.
<Indans2> It says this a few times, each time with a different "interval"
<Indans2> And finally it says that it did not work (Sorry, I would have to reboot again, to write down the exact output)
<mildner> please send me the german link
<Ayabara> is kpowersave the app I should use for power management in kubuntu. can't find any real powermanagement in the packages that come with the default install
<Indans2> I did not experience any problems when I used Breezy.
<Mlcloud> Argh! kmenu->system settings->network settings->network connections shows nothing. lshw and lspci list my network card
<Mlcloud> but the network connections itself doesn't liste anything!
<Mlcloud> Someone had suggested a modprobe, and another said this command might've helped "sudo modprobe -v pci_hotplug"
<Mlcloud> but uh... nothing happened. so I'm stuck - what might be the problem?
<mildner> does anybody know how I start Sawfish?
<llutz> Indans2:try as root "ifdown eth0"   then "ifconfig eth0 up" followed by "dhclient eth0"
<Indans2> Okay. I will try that and write down what happens. Thanks llutz. Cya later
<ubuntu4> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tenco> dheeraj_k: i deleted ~/.xine
<tenco> dheeraj_k: works now
<zorglu_> !info libglib2.0-dev
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 520 kB, installed size 2052 kB
<zorglu_> hmm any way to get the info for dapper ?
<zorglu_> im trying to install glib2.0-dev on a computer but got a broken package
<Indans2> re
<Indans2> llutz?
<llutz> Indans2: ?
<mildner> does anybody know the german IRC
<Indans2> It says no DHCPOFFERS
<llutz> Indans2: sure you have a dhcp-server running in your net?
<Indans2> Yes. I have also WinXP installed. There the network connection uses DHCP and everything works.
<Indans2> That's why I am so puzzled.
<seven__> mildner: #kubuntu-de
<Indans2> I've found this: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=71148
<llutz> Indans2: do you know the dhcp-servers ip.ad? try "dhclient -s <server.ip> eth0"
<Indans2> This is very much what I am experiencing
<tenco> dheeraj_k: but thanks anyway :)
<Indans2> Except that the ARP part does not work either.
<tenco> mildner: #kubuntu-de
<Indans2> But this was about 2.6.15 and Edgy already uses 2.6.17, doesn't it?
<zorglu_> q. is there a way to flush the database obtained by apt-get update ? i got some weird result
<_kuja_> apt-get clean
<zorglu_> _kuja_: this doesnt do it
<_kuja_> then do another apt-get update
<_kuja_> might help
<_kuja_> if it's giving you really weird results more than once, change mirrors
<zorglu_> it keeps the database and apt-get update is no reget from the repositories
<zorglu_> ok trying
<zorglu_> but if my local database is corrupted, .. i have to find a way to flush it
<_kuja_> while you try that, I'll look
<zorglu_> i use archive.ubuntu.com now
<zorglu_> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev -> "libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<_kuja_> Hmmm
<zorglu_> dpkg -l libglib2.0-0 -> "ii  libglib2.0-0    2.10.3-0ubuntu1"
<_kuja_> are you using dapper or edgy?
<zorglu_> dapper
<Indans2> llutz?  I guess this guy here has the same problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303317
<llutz> Indans2: seems to be a kernel/driver-problem, sry no idea about that
<zorglu_> _kuja_: what disturb me if the apt-get install libglib2.0-dev want the 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 and i got it already installed
<Indans2> So the only thing I can do is wait for an update?
<_kuja_> Conflicting versions, the dev package wants the regular package to be _exactly_ the same version
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: got beryl installed?
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: nope, why ?
<Indans2> Well...I guess so. That's a pity...thank you nevertheless.
<zorglu_>  *** 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 0
<zorglu_>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main Packages
<zorglu_> there ! :)
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: just looked like the libglib2.0-0 was screwed
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: i think i got it the 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 0 version is in dapper-updates and not in dapper
<Hobbsee> !info libglib2.0-dev dapper
<ubotu> libglib2.0-dev: Development files for the GLib library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 485 kB, installed size 1948 kB
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: can you apt-cache policy libglib2.0-dev please?
<_kuja_> both should be 2.10.2
<zorglu_> apt-cache policy libglib2.0-dev
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: it give the result i already pasted
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: the one from which i deduced the stuff
<Hobbsee> wha?
<Hobbsee> so where's it getting 0ubutnu3 from?
<_kuja_> what I would do, assuming this won't cause large problems: download the 2.10.2 from the dapper main repository, dpkg --install --force  to install the old version
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: ok i will do a pastebin :)
<zorglu_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: that'd be helpful.
<zorglu_> hmm this one doesnt works
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: pastebin the policy of both ones
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: use pastebin.ca
<zorglu_> any other pastebin uurl offhand ?
<zorglu_> ok
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: and the update error, i guess
<caine> hello i have big problem with my kubuntu im run apt-get dist-upgrade all packages success and installed but after reboot x dont start and lot of module not working  sorry for bad language
<zorglu_> http://pastebin.ca/258308
<tbe> Woops hehe
<zorglu_> http://pastebin.ca/258309
<_kuja_> caine, is the network connection still up?
<zorglu_> http://pastebin.ca/258310
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: now that's....interesting
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: here are the 3things, the install faillure and the 2 policy
<caine> _kuja_, nope network card not working
<tbe> I've got two questions... first is there any way I can change the Edgy boot screen to see what its doing, and the second is I'm using Beryl but it doesn't add its icon to my panel so when it crashes I have to restart X instead of just reloading... anyone know how to make it add its icon to the panel?
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: yep, tahnks :)
<_kuja_> caine, that makes things difficult
<Hobbsee> tbe: remove "quiet" from /boot/grub/menu.lst for the appropriate menu entry (kdesu kwrite /boot/grub/menu.lst), and ask in #beryl for beryl related stuff
<tbe> Oh my god, it's as easy as that? Hahaha I feel like a tool, never even considered it would be grub
<tbe> But thanks :D
<caine> _kuja_, yep trying network card module but i dont remember card moule :S
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: im not sure there is a bug in the packages, because the 2 lib in 'dapper' are  2.10.2-1ubuntu3 0
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: now that's...odd...
<Hobbsee> yeah
<zorglu_> and the two in 'dapper-update' are 2.10.3-0ubuntu1
<_kuja_> if apt is giving you trouble with it, just download the two and install them with dpkg.... shouldn't give you any trouble.
<Hobbsee> ohhh...yes, i see...
<zorglu_> i think i played too much with repositories, it looks like my libglib-2.0 for install previously from 'dapper update' but now 'dapper-update' is nomore in the sources.list hence the bug
<_kuja_> caine... none of it will be very easy to fix, might be easiest to download the cd..
<_kuja_> heh, that would do it
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: yes.  add it back.
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: you want it in there anyway
<caine> yeah it sucks thanks for info
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: your apt-cache appears to be fine, it's just that you've removed that repository before you got a later version of the app.
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: ok i works. thanks for the help
<caine> anyone know realtek 8139 module name
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: not a problem.  do you know how to fix it?
<zorglu_> Hobbsee: i just added 'dapper-update' in the soruces.list and it did the job
<Hobbsee> zorglu_: cool :)
<zorglu_> :)
<zorglu_> here we go, i set up nfs and all the package to recompile my apps :)
<guiden> what should I do if krita doens't do as I want it to do?
<_kuja_> threaten it with a hammer?
<guiden> :)
<guiden> is it easy to program a painting program?
<guiden> a simple one
<llutz> guiden: ask the gimp-devs :)
<_kuja_> Define simple.
<joe3k> :)
<rysiek|pl> guiden: install GIMP :)
<rysiek|pl> guys, I need to change the framebuffer's resolution WITHOUT rebooting. I seem to remembger there was some command for it, but I cannot recall it's name
<lidia> wow
<win_x_prts> guiden, drawing program inkscape
<guiden> But the thing is that when I "draw a line" in krita, I don't see how the line is going to be, I only see a gray thin line
<fdoving> rysiek|pl: check out fbset.
<guiden> but Im into pixel arting
<guiden> I only need to draw pixels
<rysiek|pl> fdoving: fbset, right, that was it! :)
<guiden> no fancy
<guiden> like mspaint
<_kuja_> Try Kolourpaint? it's a dirt simple paint program
<guiden> ok
<win_x_prts> pixel is good too you have to pay for but very good
<rhkfin> guiden: how about scribus?
<guiden> ok I'll try them, thanks
<win_x_prts> thats for desktop publishing
<joe3k> i thought scributs was more for vecor stuff
<rhkfin> true.. sorry.. what was the vector drawing program..?
<joe3k> inkscape? :)
<nuxil> hi all
<Jucato> inkscape
<nuxil> how do i upgrade from dapper to edgy ? apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<b0ng0> hi im having trouble changing my keyboard from US to UK, can someone help plz?
<joe3k> ahh ahh the brave one :)
<rhkfin> inkscape, that's what I meant..
<joe3k> nuxil: if you're lucky you edit /etc/apt/sources.list and dist-upgrade
<_kuja_> nuxil; yes.... run it more than once though, make sure nothing is left out!
<Jucato> !upgrade | nuxil
<ubotu> nuxil: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<nuxil> changer dapper to edgy and hope for the best
<Jucato> not as simple as that
<Jucato> follow that guide over there
<nuxil> i will
<joe3k> if you get past step 4 you're almost lucky
<win_x_prts> http://www.kanzelsberger.com/pixel/?page_id=50
<nuxil> heh..
<_kuja_> Seeing as you're basically redownloading just about everything, you're practically better off downloading the iso image and burning it.
<joe3k> _kuja_: can you upgrade from cd?
<_kuja_> with the alternate cd, yes
<tbe> Well I'm off to tinker... thanks for your help everyone :D
<nuxil> well i want to keep my settings,, i dont want a fresh install
<_kuja_> Best way to have preserved the abillity to do that would have been to put /home on a seperate partition, but no matter.
<b0ng0> anyone know how to change keyboard regional settings?
<joe3k> b0ng0: in the system settings
<nuxil> _kuja_, is already is on a sep partition
<_kuja_> then you should have little-nothing to worry about
<joe3k> b0ng0: regional/language
<joe3k> well there is /etc/ as well
<nuxil> _kuja_, a crypted partition :)
<_kuja_> neat0
<benji> Bonjour tout le monde
<benji> Hello all
<_kuja_> Hello
<guiden> I have a problem with the grid in kolourpain. I can see that it can show grids, but I can't enable it, the "show grid" text is gray instead of black.
<guiden> never mind, I had to zoom in to 600% until I could use grids, wierd :p
<Caine> _kuja_|away, u there?
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<_kuja_|away> for the moment, yes, you caught me just in time though
<trol> hi
<trol> how I can chance icon in fire fox ??
<Caine> _kuja_|away, now my network working
<_kuja_|away> neato
<_kuja_|away> how'd you do it?
<Caine> _kuja_|away, im used dist-upgrade and my kubuntu after reboot dont workin x and lot of module not work
<_kuja_|away> now that the networks running, re-run the dist-upgrade..... there are probably some things that didn't get installed.
<Caine> hmm okey im try to run again thx for help cya
<b0ng0> hey how do i login to irc so i can msg ppl
<b0ng0> i have registered
<_kuja_|away> ....b0ng0....... this is IRC
<Jucato> !register | b0ng0
<ubotu> b0ng0: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<b0ng0> i have registered with /msg nickserv REGISTER uname  <password>
<b0ng0> !register |b0ng0
<ubotu> b0ng0: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Ajala> ciao a tutti
<joe3k> b0ng0: so?
<jann> hi. i'm using kubuntu (/ is one partition, /home another, and swap a third one) and i have a parallel win xp installation (own partition). besides that i have a fat partition to share and an older ubuntu installation (with a seperate swap partition). now i'd like to delete the ubuntu partition (and with it its swap partition) but i'm not sure which partition is used by which installation. is there a way to find out which one is used for /,
<jann> /home, and swap by my running installation (kubuntu)?
<Simian__> why does my /etc/hosts have nothing in it any more? it was supposed to say     127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain     localhost
<Morrissey> jann, df -h should give you wich HDA is mounted where
<jann> cool
<Morrissey> Simian__, whats your problem?
<jann> and any hints how i best delete the ubuntu partitions? is there a kde program for that?
<Morrissey> jann, you mean, format it to another filesystem or?
<jann> yes
<fdoving> you can use qtparted
<Simian__> Morrissey: before i could edit /etc/hosts to include the url of my my website
<fdoving> Simian__: you still can..
<Morrissey> Simian__, cat /etc/hosts
<guiden> I can't open adept, after I added a new repository. I just added this line http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt, but now I know I should add the whole line, deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main. I can't open the adeot to change it, how do I do it manually?
<jann> fdoving: does it have a graphical interface?
<fdoving> jann: yes.
<Morrissey> guiden, kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Morrissey> guiden, remember sudo :)
<Jucato> kdesu actually
<Simian__> fdoving: Morrissey but now all it says is   # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<Morrissey> Jucato, sudo will work as well :)
<Morrissey> Simian__, have you tried adding your url?
<Jucato> Morrissey: for graphical apps, use kdesu
<Simian__> Morrissey: i will try
<guiden> Ok
<Morrissey> Jucato, whats the difference sort of speak? It will open on display 0 anyways
<Jucato> !kdesu | Morrissey
<ubotu> Morrissey: In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<Morrissey> oh, I didnt know that :) Lucky for me nothings gone wrong so far
<Simian__> Morrissey: you see when i enter the url into a browser it just points to my router
<Morrissey> hopefully
<jann> Morrissey, fdoving: i have two swaps (one for ubuntu one for kubuntu). how do i know which one's which?
<Jucato> it's a hit or miss thing. some are lucky :)
<Morrissey> Simian__, really ..
<fdoving> jann: check /etc/fstab
<Morrissey> Simian__, hm .. what did you do to your hosts file then?
<Morrissey> it should state: ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback <-- and some more
<fdoving> jann: you can also run: dmesg | grep 'swap on'
<Simian__> before it used to say   127.0.0.1   localhos.localdomain    benward.dyndns.org
<Morrissey> Simian__, ok, then you could just edit your hosts back (if that worked for you before)
<Simian__> Morrissey: but now it's been changed in edgy i think
<Morrissey> Simian__, back up your hosts file, and try adding your older line .. dont think edgy changed that
<Simian__> Morrissey: ok, i'll try
<fdoving> jann: and there is 'blkid' (probably the best option)
<jann> fdoving: thanks. so if in /etc/fstab there is one swap listed, thats the one i'm using right now, right?
<fdoving> jann: correct, see the output of 'blkid' it's more understandable.
<guiden> I want to install wine, but I only have these
<guiden> guiden@guiden-desktop:~$ apt-cache search wine
<guiden> kftpgrabber - KDE FTP client
<guiden> libwine - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Dummy Package)
<guiden> libwine-dev - Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Dummy Package)
<guiden> tellico - collection manager for books, videos, music
<guiden> tellico-data - collection manager for books, videos, music [data] 
<guiden> winefish - LaTeX Editor based on Bluefish
<fdoving> !info wine | guiden
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<jann> fdoving: blkid lists both swaps
<fdoving> !repos | guiden
<ubotu> guiden: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fdoving> jann: ok, then you're using the one listed in /etc/fstab
<jann> ok, thanks a lot!
<guiden> fdoving: I have done everything, added the repository and all
<guiden> I have also enabled every repository in the source file
<Hobbsee> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<fdoving> guiden: did you 'fetch updates'?
<guiden> yes
<fdoving> guiden: are you on some other arch than i386?
<guiden> yes
<guiden> amd 64
<guiden> is it masked?
<teflon> hi
<teflon> I am going to try installing kubuntu dapper along next to my edgy installation of kubuntu, can I safely resize the partitions or is there a risk?
<Morrissey> teflon, resizing is always a risk .. I would google it first
<Morrissey> 4-5 years ago when I last did it it screwed my filesystem
<teflon> I figured it was fairly safe as it was a default option
<teflon> ok
<teflon> I'll just back my stuff up first then
<Morrissey> as allways
<teflon> you see a few pieces of my hardware don't work well in edgy, so I want to maybe revert back to dapper for better compatibility
<guiden> fdoving: Can't I run i386 programs?
<teflon> ok thanks a lot
<nuxil> how can i ping $(NAME-OF-PC-ON-LAN) instead of ping $(IP-OF-OF-ON-LAN) ???
<nuxil> erm
<nuxil> **ping $(IP-OF-PC-ON-LAN)
<teflon> put an entry in your hosts file?
<nuxil> what you mean?  /etc/hosts
<nuxil> i got
<nuxil> 127.0.0.1       localhost
<nagyv> Is there a way to get links working in pdf files using kpdf?
<nuxil> that file
<nuxil> shall i ip
<fdoving> guiden: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<nuxil> IP-of-lan-pc                    name-of lan-pc ?
<fdoving> yes.
<nuxil> what if its uses dhcp ?
<nuxil> no static ip
<qkr> I want to access MySQL from Java program but it doesn't work. I have installed libmysql-java in Adept Manager. Can anyone help?
<teflon> nuxil you should be able to assign the computer a static ip from your router
<jann> is it important if i'm using logical partitions in an extended partition or primary partitions?
<guiden> thank you fdoving
<nuxil> teflon, well.. dhcp in this issue.. so how can i do it when used dhcp
<teflon> well you tell the router to use dhcp but assign certain computers the same ip every time
<teflon> it's the setup I have
<teflon> or you could try telling the computer you want to give a static ip to, to always ask for the same one
<teflon> I don't know how to do that in linux though
<teflon> only windows
<teflon> :(
<Caine> hello all im used dist-upgrade and after reboot x dont start here is the error log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34122/
<Caine> anyone help me about this problem?
<eleni> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Caine> hello all im used dist-upgrade and after reboot x dont start here is the error log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34122/
<teflon> caine, your problem is a common one, I had it too, my only option was to reformat, sorry I can't help you out, I'm still very new to linux
<robotgeek> Caine: no, there has to be a better way.
<robotgeek> Caine: which video card do you have?
<Caine> robotgeek, ati radeon 9200se
<robotgeek> Caine, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jann> can anybody tell me if its possible to convert a couple of logical partitions at the end of a primary partition to a new, seperate primary partition?
<Caine> robotgeek, im tried this thing but still same problem
<robotgeek> Caine: try the vesa driver
<Caine> hmm ok i will try cya
<Horst> Ubuntu rulz
<llwyd> How do you type the occaisional foriegn letter, I am using an American keyboard
<llwyd> I thought there was some key like the Windows key I have used on other distros....
<robotgeek> llwyd: there should be, i think the details are in the Desktop Guide.
<robotgeek> also look at K-Menu- System Settings -> Regional and Accessibility
<Horst> which plugin is with liquid weather a must have for superkaramba?
<llwyd> I looked in the kmenu, am looking in the Desktop Guide now
<chupa-chups> hey somebody help me i have a problim in my pc
<guiden> fdoving: I tried to install it with the script, But I had no lib32.
<llwyd> Still groping in the dark on this keyboard issue...
<robotgeek> llwyd: hmm, sorry i dont really know
<chupa-chups> #c while trying to install linux in my pc and AT the step of manually creating the drives i found my hard disk one partition of 160gb ( my hd is 160 gb and 4 partitions + unallocated area ) so what is going on
<chupa-chups>  can any one help me solve this problim
<robotgeek> chupa-chups: hmm, be very careful :)
<chupa-chups> %c4 why
<guiden> Is anyone here also using gentoo?
<robotgeek> guiden: unlikely
<chupa-chups>  why robotgeek
<robotgeek> chupa-chups: cuase you dont want ot lose data, cause you say there were supposed to be 4 partitions
<guiden> ok :)
<chupa-chups>  did u get my problim
<robotgeek> chupa-chups: i understand, but you say that you know that there are 4 partitions.
<chupa-chups>  when i use winows i find my 4 partitions but while trying to install kubuntu i found that , this is the first time to me to face that error although i installed it one time and succeded
<znapper> anyone know which package kuickshow is in?
<llwyd> rootgeek: Thanks I tried for the 20th time to poke around in the keyboard layout window. It now works how I want.
<robotgeek> llwyd: heh, okay :)
<r3`daipizz> salve
<robotgeek> chupa-chups: where, in disk management?
<chupa-chups>  look i will tell u
<r3`daipizz> tnt2  video card compatible with ubuntu ?
<chupa-chups>  i already had win xp and kubuntu , but for some reason i had to reinstall win so i had to reinstall linux after that
<b0ng0> i have 102 process's running, is this normal for edgy 6.10?
<llwyd> I checked a box on the third tab, "Xkb options", labeled "Right-Winkey is compose"
<Morrissey> chupa-chups, no you dont .. you could use a live-cd to write a new MBR for dual boot
<guiden> guiden@guiden-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i wine_0.9.25~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-1_i386.deb
<guiden> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Morrissey> guiden, make sure adept is closed before trying that
<chupa-chups>  i tried to erase the 2 drives of linux using disk management but faild so i used partition magic to erase them
<chupa-chups>  then i have 30gb unallocated area beside the 4 partitions , but he cant read them all
<robotgeek> chupa-chups: i would also do what Morrissey says , it is easier
<chupa-chups> he just read sda1 of 160gb
<chupa-chups> so what is the problim ????
<chupa-chups>  look iam a new user i just learned to install and some commands
<robotgeek> chupa-chups: i am not sure, that has to be the weirdest thing i have seen
<Morrissey> chupa-chups, whats your problem? :)
<Morrissey> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<chupa-chups>  ok i will say again
<bluechild> hello, i just installed kubuntu, but grub did not recognize my windows partition ... it's the first time this happens. Any idea on what has happened ?
<chupa-chups>  while trying to install linux in my pc and AT the step of manually creating the drives i found my hard disk one partition of 160gb ( my hd is 160 gb and 4 partitions + unallocated area ) so what is going on
<chupa-chups>  when i use winows i find my 4 partitions but while trying to install kubuntu i found that , this is the first time to me to face that error although i installed it one time and succeded
<Morrissey> chupa-chups, that makes no sence ... did the kubuntu installer give you a hda? or a hda1 as 160gb?
<Morrissey> or sda or whatever
<chupa-chups>  i already had win xp and kubuntu , but for some reason i had to reinstall win so i had to reinstall linux after that
<chupa-chups>  i tried to erase the 2 drives of linux using disk management but faild so i used partition magic to erase them
<chupa-chups>  then i have 30gb unallocated area beside the 4 partitions , but he cant read them all
<chupa-chups> he just read sda1 of 160gb
<robotgeek> does sata show up as sda, too?
<elias>  I have installed beryl and the kernel with the latest nvidia drivers. Now every time I reboot vmware is telling me to run the config script again.
<Morrissey> chupa-chups, I have never seen that before .. you dont have a external drive or something wich he's reading from ?
<chupa-chups> <morrisey> i have sata desk so he read it as sda
<Morrissey> chupa-chups, I can see that ... but the installer is reading it as Sda_1_ ? or just sda?
<chupa-chups> ok but the problim is why doesnt he read the desk as 4  partitions +unallocated area
<Morrissey> chupa-chups, dont know, it should
<chupa-chups> wait iam using live cd and i will try then tell u
<Morrissey> that should matter, but try it anyway :)
<arafat> !ape
<Morrissey> shouldnt*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robotgeek> Morrissey: do you know if sata shows up as sdx? i know all usb's do
<Morrissey> robotgeek, never used sata. But I recon it would show up as sda1, sda2 +++ ..
<Morrissey> as of sda are your entire SATA
* Morrissey thinks
<larson9999> do quotes like this that kinda pass over the linux part of stuff bother you guys?  or is it just me?  [Adam]  pointed at that someone already has XP running on a friggin PS3. [via emulation under linux] 
<robotgeek> larson9999: no, isn't that all part of the freedom linux gives you?
<chupa-chups>  hey its magi
<chupa-chups>  hey its magic
<robotgeek> however, all that is better discussed in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<chupa-chups>  finally he read them all
<larson9999> robotgeek, i suppose.
<chupa-chups>  it seem to be that i should wait sometime be4
<chupa-chups>  yahooooooooooooooooooo
<chupa-chups> thank u morrissey
<chupa-chups>  thank u morrissey very much
<Morrissey> oh, in that case :) np chicken_Fire
<Morrissey> chupa-chups,
<fumanchu> hola
<fumanchu> hola
<guiden> im installing a pokerclient for windows with wine (http://www.heypoker.com/v2/?page=2)  but I can't read anything, the installer is wierd, all I can see is the buttons
<fumanchu> hello
<caine> hi all
<fumanchu> hi
<fumanchu> how old are you?
<Morrissey> Is it hard to change VGA on a laptop?
<Morrissey> ASL?
<caine> my panel doesnt start in kde anyone idea this prob ?
<fumanchu> plis?
<Morrissey> guiden, some poker clients work, some dont (with wine)
<fumanchu> I'm spanish
<robotgeek> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fumanchu> pepe
<guiden> ok
<guiden> but where should I put the files?
<fumanchu> ok again
<caine> robotgeek: hi im fixed driver problem but this time X start im login with my user but kde panel doesnt start
<fumanchu> I'm twenty
<robotgeek> caine: trying to see what the app is
<guiden> i can't put them on c:/program-files
<guiden> lol
<Morrissey> fumanchu, what are you wearing?
<caine> what ?
<robotgeek> please keep discussion ontopic
<Morrissey> please, this channel is stiff enough as it is :)
<fumanchu> I'm spanish
<robotgeek> Morrissey: there is #kubuntu-offtopic for all the talk
<Jucato> we do have rules
<Morrissey> robotgeek, oh, really? sweet :)
<caine> can i remove kde with aptget? and re install is it possible ?
<robotgeek> caine: does alt + f2 bring up anything?
<caine> coming run prg
<Morrissey> caine, um ... why would you reinstall it?
<fumanchu> pepe... :-)
<caine> panel doesnt working
<Morrissey> caine, kde uses settings from your ~/.kde folder ... reinstalling kde wont do anything
<caine> robotgeek: alt+f2 giving run prog tool
<Jucato> what do you mean by "not working"?
<robotgeek> caine: try running kpanel, in there
<Morrissey> caine, I would add a new user, log on X and see if hes getting a panel .. then we would know if its global or not
<caine> im try other user still same panel unseen
<caine> i think its global :S
<caine> ls
<Morrissey> caine, then it is, yes
<guiden> can I discuss about wine? I'm trying to get it to work in kubuntu after all
<robotgeek> guiden: sure
<Jucato> robotgeek: btw, shouldn't kpanel be "kicker"?
<caine> robotgeek: kpanel application not found
<guiden> great :)
<robotgeek> Jucato: yeah, i was trying to recall.
<robotgeek> caine: kicker
<robotgeek> thanks Jucato :)
<caine> robotgeek: same thing now im trying apt-get install kicker
* Morrissey thinks caine screwed up something :)
<guiden> When I come to the point where I have to select where I want to install a program (heypoker client) then I'm not able to press next after typing /home/guiden/.wine as the destination folder
<guiden> the "next" text is gray, instead of black
<caine> Morrissey: im tried dist-upgrade my x crached network crashed :S i will fixed lot of problem but
<guiden> I can't make /c://
<caine> bu it hink i have lot of problem :D
<Jucato> guiden: wine doesn't accept Linux notation
<Morrissey> guiden, you should make it as windows would have .. c:/program files ....
* Jucato wonders if "notation" is the proper term
<robotgeek> caine: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop" :)
<Jucato> er.. let's not be too drastic yet robotgeek
<llwyd> What software/settings are needed to create a wireless access point?
<robotgeek> Jucato: he just upgraded, all the debs will still be there. plus, i think that command doesn't do anything.
<caine> robotgeek: ok started install now
<robotgeek> as removing kubuntu-desktop will do nothing, duh!
<Jucato> ah. just upgraded to edgy?
<Jucato> caine: you can't see kicker? can you check if it's running? Press Ctrl+Esc and check if it's in the list
<chupa-chups> hi all
<chupa-chups> i wann games
<Morrissey> caine, is there any packages left for upgrade when you do a "sudo apt-get upgrade" or "sudo apt-get distr-upgrade"?
<chupa-chups> how to find games under linux
<Morrissey> dist-upgrade even
<Morrissey> chupa-chups, what? :) hehe ..
<caine> no dont have any packe Morrissey
<Morrissey> caine, and you did a full "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<caine> Jucato: yes only kde panel not working
<caine> yep Morrissey
<llwyd> I checked into knetworkmanager among others (to create an access point) but no success.
<Jucato> caine: kicker *is* the kde panel. so I'm presuming that kicker is in the list? which means that it's installed and running
<Morrissey> chupa-chups, google it?
<Jucato> caine: the list in the ProcessTable (Ctrl+Esc)
<caine> Jucato: kicker not in the list
<Morrissey> caine, type: kicker
<Jucato> caine: ok, while the ProcessTable window is still open, press Alt+F2 and type in "kicker". check if kicker appears in the Table
<Jucato> hm... caine, better yet, do this. Press Alt+F2, type in "konsole". then in the command line, type in "kicker"
<caine> im typed but gives not found error end still nothing chane in process list
<Morrissey> what? caine: Have you done a "sudo apt-get install kicker" ?
<seasonaaa> how can i send mail using cron
<caine> kicker: cannot connect to X server :0
<caine> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Registering failed!
<caine> ERROR: Communication problem with kicker, it probably crashed
<Jucato> ah.. hm...
<caine> Morrissey: yea im installed
<nagyv> is there a way to use an 'open file' dialog right from the desktop? the dialog available with Ctrl+O in applications (katapult is not useful if I do not know the exact filename)
<nagyv> acrtually I would prefer to just click Ctrl+O, and then open any file I want
<seasonaaa> how can i send mail using cron
<caine> anyone have still idea? Jucato, robotgeek, Morrissey
<Morrissey> caine, wait up
<caine> okey
<Jucato> caine: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kicker". once it's finished, Alt+F2, "kicker"
<caine> ok im trying
<pip> what does "tz-brasil"  mean ?
<qkr> I edited my .bash_profile but it's not update when I start console? How to fix it?
<caine> nope still same im trying run from konsole sudo kicker appear on proccess list bur disapear 1-2 sec later
<xwolf-> caine no kde errors/crashes?
<Jucato> caine: no. don't use "sudo kicker"
<Jucato> just "kicker"
<robotgeek> qkr: hmm, .bashrc does not work?
<caine> oh im so stupid :S
<BluesKaj> Hiya Jucato , I lost my login page in kde ... I chose the wrong option and now all i get is a black scrn and the mouse pointer ...tried kdm reconf , kde update etc , but no luck ...I'm running in an irssi shell right now so can run commands to fix this
<caine> kicker working now! tanks all!
<Morrissey> hehe
* Morrissey shrugs @ caine 
<Morrissey> :)
<caine> :)
<Jucato> caine: um... did you run it from Konsole?
<qkr> hey guys?
<caine> yeah Jucato
<linux_> a program to capture movies
<Jucato> BluesKaj: what wrong option and where?
<linux_> ?
<qkr> robotgeek what is .bashrc?
<Jucato> caine: ok, um.. if you close Konsole, kicker might disappear
<caine> oh yes :D im try re login ?
<Jucato> caine: try that. if kicker disappears, press Alt+F2 then type in "kicker" (don't use sudo)
<seasonaaa> how can i send mail using cron?????????????????????????????
<BluesKaj> on the login page at startup ...sorry don't remember the option, Jucato
<caine> oh Jucato not dissaper kicker
<Jucato> BluesKaj: even after you reboot?
<caine> thanks for all Jucato
<seasonaaa> ??????????????????????????????????????????????
<robotgeek> seasonaaa: please dont do that
<seasonaaa> why
<BluesKaj> yes, startx gives the "Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0 ".. Jucato
<Jucato> it's considered rude in IRC
<robotgeek> seasonaaa: i meant the questions marks and stuff
<seasonaaa> i'm asking
<robotgeek> seasonaaa: anyways, the tougher part is to get smtp configured to relay email and stuff
<robotgeek> seasonaaa: setting up the cronjob is easy
<seasonaaa> robotgeek: thanks
<Jucato> BluesKaj: hm...
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I'm a bit clueless as to what could have happened... :(
<klerfayt> Is there a wiki page there discussion about next kubuntu is happening/can be followed?
<BluesKaj> Jucato: it says:if this server is no longer running remove /tmp/.X0-lock ...I tried that but no luck , unless my commands are wrong
<pip>  what does "exec gnome-session" mean ? if I want to change it for kubuntu ,what should I change ?
<Silvia> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Silvia> thanks
<xwolf-> hehe
<excitatory> pip: don't quote me, but i think 'exec startkde' is the equivalent.
<xwolf-> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<xwolf-> !kdmrc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmrc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xwolf-> yeah. but editing kdmrc still doesnt work.
<pip> excitatory: no,i didn't,I am installing beryl
<pip> thanks
<BluesKaj> exec startkde ...'running shutdown scripts , unable to open display"... any ideas ?
<guiden> Maybe this isn't a kubuntu questions but, does anyone programme games here?
<Morrissey> BluesKaj, check you xorg.cinf
<Morrissey> BluesKaj, check you xorg.conf
<Morrissey> guiden, wich type of games?
<guiden> like nintendo 8 bit games
<pip> BluesKaj: beryl stuff ?
* Morrissey program J2ME games sometimes :P
<guiden> simple games
<BluesKaj> Morrissey: I'm running in a shell anable to access kde gui
<pip> OK
<BluesKaj> unable
<guiden> What language should I programme in?
<Morrissey> BluesKaj, yeah ... cat /var/log/Xorg.0.conf and tell me the (EE) (errors)
<Morrissey> guiden, java :P
<guiden> Do they use vector graphic?
<Morrissey> nah, wich games do you want to make? like cellphone games?
<guiden> It would be cool to make gameboy games or something
<guiden> but no, for computer
<guiden> s
<BluesKaj> Morrissey: no such file or dir
<xwolf-> BluesKaj Xorg.0.log
<Morrissey> ya, sorry .log
<xwolf-> damn. what file*s* do i have to edit to get kdm doing what i want it to?
<xwolf-> it probably isnt just /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc because i have already edited that one
<guiden> I dont really know how to make a game. I'm thining about making gif animation and then let the picture interact with other picture and animations. I don't know how to "glue" them all together
<guiden> And to make the them move when I press a button
<Morrissey> guiden, you should really get a book ... there are tons about just want you want
<pip> hello,where is "Preferences " on kubuntu ?
<guiden> Ok
<xwolf-> pip it depends on what you want to configure
<pip> Startup Programs
<xwolf-> at boot?
<pip> i dont know ,but I guess so
<pip> : )
<pip> I am just read a guidelines on page
<pip> reading
<BluesKaj> error opening /dev/wacom/..no such file or dir ...this message several times
<BluesKaj> looks like some device drivers are wiped out, Morrissey
<xwolf-> pip well, you can use update-rc.d
<pip> what is that ?
<xwolf-> but that's a shell command
<xwolf-> off to lunch
<xwolf-> cya all
<pip> I think kubuntu must have prferences-like program
<robotgeek> pip: K-Mneu -> System Settings
<pip> robotgeek: and ?
<BluesKaj> well maybe i need to do a reinstall ...looks like kDE is inaccessible for some reason
<robotgeek> pip: okay, i dont know what you are trying to
<pip> I want to edit Startup Programs
<BluesKaj> it's just that it took so darn much work to get everything like printers, scanners, windows net connections , that i'd hate to have to do all that stuff over again , just cuz of one silly mistake :(
<robotgeek> pip: hmm, startup as on kde startup? or on linux startup?
<BluesKaj> kde startup
<BluesKaj> here
<pip> kde
<llutz> BluesKaj: any backup of a working xorg.conf (/etc/X11)?
<robotgeek> pip: the easiest way to do that is to startup all those programs and do K-Menu -> Save Session
<pip> is there a savesession ?
<robotgeek> pip: i think you might need to enable it from you users control panel
<ds_> Hm
<llutz> pip: just logout from kde once an relogin after. session should be saved then
<BluesKaj> llutz: , it sees /etc/X11/ as adir
<llutz> BluesKaj: sure, it is one
<pip> OK
<ds_> Is there any sort've...system restore utility?  I accidentally unmounted my NTFS, I think.   media/windows/ is empty, and I don't know why o_O
<llutz> BluesKaj: is there any xorg.conf.old (or .1, .backup) in?
<dmhouse> Hey guys. When I plug in my Sony Ericsson 750i it fails to mount. I get the 'A new medium has been detected' dialog, with the media being announced as 'Unmounted Removable Medium'.
<dmhouse> However, clicking 'OK' fails to mount the medium. I can do this manually with 'sudo mount -o rw /dev/sda1 /media/phone', but it's not being done automatically. Any ideas why not?
<BluesKaj> dunno about backup /etc/X11/ ,llutz
<ds_> Hmm
<llutz> BluesKaj: what gives "ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf*" back?
<caine> anyone know Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50) module name? my sound doesnt working
<BluesKaj> llutz: -rw-r--r--1 root root 7269 2006-11-26 11:56 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<llutz> BluesKaj:  bad luck no backup-file
<BluesKaj> reinstall llutz  ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: fix it,
<llutz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> dunno how , that's why I'm here, llutz
<llutz> BluesKaj: please paste your xorg.conf and the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<BluesKaj> I can't i have no GUI acces
<caine> anyone know  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50) module name? my sound doesnt working
<BluesKaj> i'm in  irssi shell at the altF1 option
<llutz> BluesKaj: try "dpkg-reconfigure xorg"
<Jucato> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<llutz> ups,^^ sry
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> does anyone know a good tool to rip DVD's?
<Flosoft> into DivX
<llutz> Flosoft: dvd::rip
<Flosoft> ok ... let me rephrase: A tool to rip DVD's with a GUI?
<BluesKaj> ahh.. Jucato , llutz  ..xserver.org is not installed
<Jucato> O>o
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> xserver-xorg
<llutz> Flosoft: dvd::rip
<Jucato> that's a dash -
<Flosoft> and it does DivX?
<llutz> Flosoft: sure, maybe give "drip" a try
<BluesKaj> Jucato: ??
<Jucato> BluesKaj: it's "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" not "xserver.xorg"
<llutz> bluszcz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    (not xserver.org)
<BluesKaj> ok Jucato  thx
<BluesKaj> xserver is not installed , Jucato
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install xserver-org
<Jucato> BluesKaj: "xserver-xorg", not "xserver.org", not "xserver" only
<caine> anyone know  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50) module name? my sound doesnt working
<BluesKaj> xserver-org is not installed Jucato ..tried the dpkg -i command , but no luck
<Jucato> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> Jucato: couldn't find pkg xserver-org
<Jucato> BluesKaj: I'm presuming your "xserver-org" is just a typo?
<defrysk> :D
<Flosoft> ok .. I installed dvdrip
<Flosoft> but I am missing Xine
<Flosoft> for stdin player
<BluesKaj> oops Jucato  ...it wasn't a typo ..xserver-xorg is the newest version
<Jucato> BluesKaj: can you please double check your typing and type this command as it is, exactly and correctly: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> ok Jucato
<BluesKaj> sorry i know it's frustrating when ppl don't do things precisely
<jorik> http://itsoup.blogspot.com/2006/11/scam-of-indian-student-developing.html <--- anyone else has konqi crashin on that link ?
<caine> my sound doesnt working anyone help me about this prob
<Bubba_Gump> i am a shaman, magician
<robotgeek> jorik: opens fine in konqueror on dapper
<Jucato> jorik: opens fine on edgy, too
<jorik> strange, should i post the backtrace somewhere ?
<BluesKaj> ok Jucato m shuold i use"kernel frame bufferdevice interface" ...dunno what the default is there since my video card is an onboard type
<defrysk> BluesKaj, just hit enter <default.
<Jucato> BluesKaj: if you don't know the correct answer, just accept the defaults. (just press Enter)
<BluesKaj> ok
<jorik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34139/
<dennister> hello all...has anyone here had any luck compiling programs from cvs versions? of course i'm still having probs with lirc on edgy, and the www.lirc.org site says we should be using the cvs version 8.1 for kernels > 2.6.17, but even mario's backports version is only 8.09
<Morrissey> Can anyone please help me on how to install the latest drivers for ATI Radeon 9000 on edgy? I have "radeon" as my driver in xorg.conf now. In advance, thanks
* enegram is away: Most elmegy gpkzelbl.
<_nightrid3r_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dennister> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<BluesKaj> EXIT
<dennister> hey xsacha
<Morrissey>  Hi, I want to use the absolutely latest "radeon" drivers for my ATI Radeon 9000 card. Im currently using the "radeon" drivers wich works ok with aixgl, but I want to get the lates drivers .. how do I do that?
<Dimens> latets for 9000 is 8.28
<abo> hi, can anyone help me, xchat says I'm banned on #ubuntu, can I know the reason?
<hyper_ch> !ban
<ubotu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Dimens> latest version 8.35 doesn`t support 9000/9250 series
<abo> hyper_ch, is it possible to get the ban lifted, and / or find out who did ban me?
<abo> hyper_ch, I'm sure it's  a mistake
<hyper_ch> abo: you should see who initiated the ban so you can query this person
<abo> hyper_ch, how can I find out who banned me?
<hyper_ch> abo: I don't see you on the ban list for #ubuntu
<abo> hyper_ch, when I do /join #ubuntu I get * Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned).
<agnustic> okay ... how do I disable the bouncing `feedback` mouse icon in Ubuntu
<abo> is the ban actioned by IP or nick or something else?
<hyper_ch> abo: can you enter #ubuntu?
<abo> hyper_ch, no ... it says "* Cannot join #ubuntu (You are banned)." when I do /join #ubuntu
<robotgeek> abo: /j #ubuntu-ops
<abo>  /j #ubuntu-ops
<abo>  /join #ubuntu-ops
<hyper_ch> abo: yes, I didn't check the whole hostmask... you were banned by seveas
<hyper_ch> abo: and seveas normally has a reason when he bans someone
<Morrissey> Anyone know how to upgrade to the latest redeon drivers??
<abo> hyper_ch, Ok I'll check with him
<erasam> pippo
<pip> anyone who has implemented BERYL ?
<hyper_ch> pip: nope, beryl doesn't work on the nvidia legacy drivers :(
<Launchpad-Lap> does anyone here use fuse?
<wildchild> how can I checj whos' on the server, command finger doesn't wokr
<wildchild> work
<Dheeraj_k> go to #ubuntu
<Dheeraj_k> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> need some help..   I can't install or uninstall anything or do updates..  I keep getting this error..   E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> any help would be great..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: do as dpkg says , for dpkg is the master
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> robotgeek:  and how do I do that..  thorugh term I'm assuming..  ?
<robotgeek> run whatever it says
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ok, but where...
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ?
<Dheeraj_k> !hot-babe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hot-babe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> this is the 1st time I've ever seen this thus first time I've had to dfeal with it..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> *deal
<Hawkwind> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: Run the command it tells you
<Dheeraj_k> sudo apt-get install hot-babe
<robotgeek> Dheeraj_k: please keep it ontopic
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: It is on topic
<dennister> hey guys, anyone used cvs versions for compiling apps?
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: hot-babe is a package actually.  It's system monitoring application
<Campino> hi can anybody help me to install the java skd? i install it with alien -i j2sdk_1.4.2_13-1i386.deb now the java sdk is in /usr/java but when i type  java -version i got an error like that: "Error occurred during initialization of VM
<gnomefreak> its not in the repos
<robotgeek> Hawkwind:  really. i apologize then, Dheeraj_k
<gnomefreak> i have it packaged
<Dheeraj_k> sudo dpkg -r filename
<dennister> the www.lirc.org site says we should be using 8.1 versions for kernels > 2.6.17
<Dheeraj_k> it will remove the package
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> robotgeek:  do I type it in just like it says...  IE: 'dpkg --configure -a'
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: with the sudo in front
<Hawkwind> robotgeek: Heh no problem.  It's kind of like the app 'pornview'  Not many think it's a real package, but it is
<swami> robotgeek can i ask u on private
<robotgeek> swami: sure
<dennister> Hawkwind: cvs version use?
<Campino> can anybody help me?
<Hawkwind> dennister: Huh ?
<dennister> sorry...i'm thinking of trying the 8.1 cvs version of lirc
<robotgeek> Campino: why are you using alien to intstall a deb?
<Campino> hm i dnt know, i read a manual
<BluesKaj> I reconfigged xserver-xorg cuz when i get to the login page but it's blank/black with the mouse pointer ...i'm stuck :)
<dennister> the www.lirc.org site says we should be using 8.1 for kernels > 2.6.17
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ok, I found the problem...  I got SETI installed, and when it tries to do the DL from berkley, for the file..   it's not connecting...  timing out..  anything I can do for that?
<dennister> and even mario's backports versions are only 8.09...and they're not working for me :(
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: isn't the SETI thing now defunct, you might have to use BOINC
<Campino> what can I use?
<robotgeek> Campino: you can right click and install, for instance
<mat__> ich habe ein problem mit Xorg.conf. wer kennt sich gut aus?
<BluesKaj> exit
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> robotgeek: yea, and I got that installed but, it still needs to DL somethin..  and it's not gettin through and, I can't uninstall because I get the same error..  soo..  :/
<gnomefreak> hot-babe is http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/
<macmini> hii friendsnneibors
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> greetinmgs mini
<dennister> Hawkwind: I was thinking you, if anyone, could advise me on the advisability of trying this cvs version to solve my lirc issues
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: hmm, maybe try later, or you can do drastic things by force removing it
<Hawkwind> dennister: I've never touched lirc, I know nothing about it
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> how do I do a force remove...  :)
<Campino> ok I make it but i got the same error
<dennister> what about cvs versions though...?
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: why is it cribbing about a remove, can you paste the message somewhere?
<dennister> have u ever used cvs versions for compiling apps?
<ZmAY> hello, how can i enable Performance Panel?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> yea..  gimme a sec..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mat__> is someone of you a pro in xorg?
<dennister> mat_ it depends on what u need to do in xorg?
<robotgeek> ZmAY: what is the performance panel?
<macmini> hi friends, i tried fresh c't ubuntu from cd, but i am not very happy
<mat__> dennister: well, i need to connect a beamer at WXGA-Laptop
<ZmAY> The Performance Panel allows you to monitor your systems performance in real time simply by looking at your Desktop Sidebar.
<dennister> ok...not me then...although i have done other things with nvidia
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ok robotgeek   here is the error I get..  same one if I try to install OR remove anything..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34147/
<robotgeek> ZmAY: okay, right click -> Add Applet to panel
<dennister> and i don't consider myself a pro, but any means :)
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: and what does runnign "sudo dpkg --configure -a" do
<macmini> compared to kanotix it is rather lame and hasn't much comfort
<mat__> dennister: well, an advance user who gets that thing working is enough! xD
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> robotgeek:  with the "??
<caine> my sound card dont working im new anyone help me?
<dennister> r u using nvdia card, or ati?
<Campino> and now?
<robotgeek> caine: i think your card is the relatek thing
<mat__> dennister: well it says Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900
<caine> via ac97
<caine> robotgeek: via ac97
<mat__> dennister: i'm using an acer aspire 1640WZLMi
<robotgeek> caine: i think that is a realtek chipset, if i am not mistaken. the nvidia board, right?
<dennister> ah...ok...i've never worked with that or ati...try to stay away from both...the acer is a DFP similar to mine
<caine> nope p3 1000 old chess board with via chipset
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> ok robotgeek, this is what it does..   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34148/
<mat__> dennister: what?
<dennister> mat_: what does the monitor device say currently?
<llutz> mat__:  have a look on http://pbot.rmdir.de/0e85a7e5f2b2d33f52a79763c987d631    sample i915 xorg.conf for clone-mode, maybe helpfull
<mat__> dennister: how can i get this?
<dennister> mat_: your acer montior is a Digital Flat Panel-DFP, similar to my acer AL2216W
<macmini> hi
<mat__> llutz: well, maybe i should get a xorg.conf reference...
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: sudo dpkg --audit
<dennister> check your intel graphics documentation as to how to configure it
<caine> robotgeek:  nope p3 1000 old chess board with via chipset
<mat__> llutz: looks rather strange...
<dennister> !Intel graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Intel graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mat__> dennister: where and how? (I know, very noob like)
<Narada> where are the *.deb packages stored after download
<mjunx> i810
<dennister> www.x.org is a good place to start
<mjunx> Narada: /var/cache/apt/archives
<llutz> mat__: maybe,but works on my notebook
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> robotgeek:    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34149/
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> syas 2 package are fubar..
<Narada> mjunx: thanks
<mat__> llutz: guess i have to try... on high risk...
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: reading man page, moment
<dennister> mat_: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, what does it say the driver is for the graphics card?
<llutz> mat__: keep always a backup-copy of your working xorg.conf....
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> robotgeek:  k..
<mat__> *tries llutz's conf...*
<dennister> is it still "vesa"?
<caine> Narada: /var/cache/apt/archives
<dennister> o well, no one seems to have exp with cvs versions for compiling apps
<Narada> k
<mjunx> I do
<dennister> worth a try anyway...
<mjunx> ask again, I wasn't here (well, I'm also mattjunx, but I'm not on that computer)
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: try "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreg -P boinc-manager setiathome"
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> tryin now..
<Flosoft> hey
<mjunx> what's the point of seti @ home again?
<mjunx> dennister: so, what are you trying to compile?
<Flosoft> I installed ntfs-3g and libntfs-3g0 but I still can't write to my NTFS hdd
<Flosoft> how come?
<robotgeek> mjunx: contribute cpu cycles to find aliens!
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> robotgeek:   got this..  dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `remove-reinstreg'
<mjunx> uh, that's why so many people are running it?
<robotgeek> its a q, sorry. remove-reinstreg
<mjunx> dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: try "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq -P boinc-manager setiathome"
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> working
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: cool
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> robotgeek: ok, said removing seti and BIONIC so, lemme try installing now..  brb
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> updating..
<nagyv> how can I found out which device is my microphone? actually I have two of them, and one is probably /dev/dsp, but where is the other?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> and upgrading seems to have worked..
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> thanks BUNCHES robotgeek   :)
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: no problem, i did not know that one too.
<rbrunhuber> is apport integrated into kubuntu?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> robotgeek:  see, I taught ya something today..   :)
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> btw, robotgeek   if I choose to do the new upgrade to 6.10 through apt-get will everything be upgraded n such..  or should I DL the ISO?
<robotgeek> CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi: it should be, i think it is better to do it online as you wont have to keep updating
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> so, do the apt-get then.  yes?
<robotgeek> !upgrade > CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> k..
<osoh> hi all
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> any chance we'll be getting flash 9 soon??
* CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi hopes..   :p
<ByronFortescue> hey everyone
<lenscape> anyone know which package Kuickshow is in?
<defrysk> !info kuickshow | lenscape
<ByronFortescue> i can't seem to get flash 7 to work, it crashes firefox, and in konqueror i only get a gray view, for example, i hear the audio on a youtube vid, but i only see a gray square, any help would be awesome ^_^!
<ubotu> Package kuickshow does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_Willis> !flash9
<ubotu> You can download Flash Player 9 Beta here: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/dapper-seveas/backports/ (replace dapper-seveas with edgy-seveas for Edgy) - Official Adobe page at http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer9.html
<ByronFortescue> ok thanks
<lenscape> what? No kuickshow?
<CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi> cool!
* CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi goes to flash 9 page
<MenZa> Seveas' is good, CaBlGuY-SuRfErKi
<defrysk> lenscape, should be in some metapackage uf kde
<lenscape> defrysk: yes, quite but I can't find it
<defrysk> lenscape, a sec
<MHK> llutz: tried yours. worked. but with a somehow to low resolution
<Dr_Willis> !find kuick
<MHK> llutz: btw, i'm mat__. changed my name
<ubotu> Package/file kuick does not exist in edgy
<ByronFortescue> wow, flash 9 works, awesome ^_^
<llutz> MHK look into /var/log/Xorg.0.log, maybe you'll find hints. those config is for 1400x1050 internal and 1280x1024 external
<ByronFortescue> thanks
<MHK> llutz: ok, i should maybe change... but i found something at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<MHK> llutz gonna read...
<ByronFortescue> good that adobe gives us at least something of a port ^_^
<defrysk> lenscape, afaIk it should be in kdegraphics
<lenscape> defrysk: trying...thanks
<defrysk> lenscape, good luck posiibly its not there anymore
<lenscape> defrysk: nope. Got that installed already
<lenscape> I don't want to lose kuickshow. I'm a photographer and it is simply the fastest and most versatile way of viewing photos
<robotgeek> lenscape: by any chance, it is not digikam, right?
<lenscape> kuickshow != digicam
<defrysk> lenscape, ist not in the ubuntu repo anymore
<lenscape> what!?!?!?
<defrysk> what!! indeed lenscape
<robotgeek> lenscape: the last version for it was released in 01
<robotgeek> lenscape: http://kuickshow.sourceforge.net/ says 01 was last release
<defrysk> robotgeek, what tghe replacement for that app ?
<defrysk> the*
<Dr_Willis> lots of things are getting trimmed out of the repos.
<robotgeek> either showfoto (which digikam uses)
<defrysk> lenscape, I have a howto for dapper here , might be worth a try for you : http://www.elijahlofgren.com/linux/ubuntu/#install-kuickshow
<bxnp> i am upgrading my system from dapper to edgy but i get this message
* lenscape takes a look
<bxnp> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<bxnp> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<bxnp>         LANGUAGE = "en_AU:en",
<bxnp>         LC_ALL = (unset),
<bxnp>         LANG = "en_AU.UTF-8"
<bxnp>     are supported and installed on your system.
<robotgeek> lenscape: also try gwenview
<bxnp> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C"
<bxnp> wow
<robotgeek> !paste | bxnp
<bxnp> sorry for the spam
<ubotu> bxnp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lenscape> robotgeek: I've tried them all over the years . Always end up back with Kuickshow
<bxnp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34156/
<robotgeek> lenscape: heh, i like digikam, but then i dont depend on that one app :)
<robotgeek> plus, i am not a pro :)
<bxnp> could somebody check the url and see what i must do
<bxnp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34156/
<robotgeek> damn, bxnp i don't think dpkg-reconfigure locales fixes that one
<bxnp> so what must i do
<bxnp> what is the error anyway
<robotgeek> bxnp: hmm, i don't know , i've seen that problem before and always wondering. second
<bill57785> man
<robotgeek> bxnp: do you have all those language packs installed?
<bill57785> I still can't get my music to play off of my windows partition
<bxnp> i thought i only had english installed
<robotgeek> bill57785: why not? mp3's or codecs?
<mjunx> bxnp: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<mjunx> I've had that problem before, and I figured out how to fix it
<bxnp> oke afther the upgrade is odne
<mjunx> no
<bxnp> oke thanks
<mjunx> do it as soon as locales is upgraded and configured
<mjunx> then you can upgrade everything
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> how can I setup that it by default mounts with ntfs-3g ?
<bill57785> to be honest, I'm not sure.....when it goes to play the song, it skips to the next one (thus creating and endless circle of skipping). I went through last night and upgraded both media players, but it still skips.
<mjunx> mount what specifically?
<robotgeek> Flosoft: you put it in your fstab
<mjunx> bill57785: what format?
<bill57785> mp3
<Flosoft> ntfs drives
<robotgeek> bill57785: do you have codecs?
<mjunx> what player? amarok?
<robotgeek> !restricted | bill57785
<ubotu> bill57785: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mjunx> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bill57785> amaroK and Kaffeine
<mjunx> hmm, !paste > ubotu
<mjunx> !paste > ubotu
<Flosoft> not only my HDA1, but also memory sticks (removable HDDs) (SDA1)
<mjunx> that outta teach him not to paste huge things in here :D
<robotgeek> mjunx: he's the bot
<mjunx> I know
<mjunx> and I hate IRC bots that only flood the channel with preset messages like that
<mjunx> although it helps in channels with a lot of FAQs, so I guess I can stand this one
<mjunx> people should remember to use !command > user, not just !command...
<ByronFortescue> is there btw any video editting software available?
<mjunx> lives
<mjunx> but I don't think that's in the repositories sadly
<mjunx> http://lives.sf.net/
<lenscape> according to #kde, kuickshow is in kde3.5 trunk. Someone has removed it for Kubuntu
<mjunx> lenscape: that's weird, but you're right
<mjunx> you could use gwenview
<lenscape> it's not as good
<lenscape> nor as fast
<Dr_Willis> wine irfanview.exe
<Dr_Willis> :)
<mjunx> how about pornview?
<mjunx> it's a gtk app, but it's good :)
<lenscape> mjunx: I'm not that would look good infront of clients
<Dr_Willis> Yea gotta love 'baddly named' apps.
<mjunx> heh, yeah
<mjunx> oh no, it's aptly named
<mjunx> if you've got a lot of porn pics, it's good
<Dr_Willis> I use it for non porn viewing.
<mjunx> one-handed navigation >_>
<Dr_Willis> my wife NEVER throws away her pics..
<mjunx> it's good for slideshows, though
<tibbar> When I try to install games through wine, that are more than one cd, it asks for the next cd and I mount it, but it keeps asking for the next cd like the game can't detect it. I'm not sure if this is a wine problem
<Dr_Willis> and cant keep them organized.
<mjunx> tibbar: you could copy the cd on to disk and mount that
<larson9999> tibbar, that is a common wine thing.  which version of wine?
<Dr_Willis> tibbar:  mount/unmount the things manually. or copy all the files off cd to a dir. and then run the installer from that dir.
<mjunx> sudo dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd1.iso
<mjunx> do that for all the cds
<mjunx> then you can mount each like this:
<larson9999> tibbar, i don't have multi cd programs i run via wine but every once in a while i see a thread talking about how to remedie that.
<tibbar> larson9999:  0.9.25 I compiled self
<mjunx> sudo mkdir /media/iso1; sudo mount -o loop cd1.iso /media/iso1
<mjunx> at least, that's how I do it...
<larson9999> tibbar, good.  the newer versions do a better job at cd recognition things
<BluesKaj> hmm...Can't contact kdeinit! ... I have no login screen!
<tibbar> ok thanks for all the quick replys :) i'll be back if I have more problems
<larson9999> my first wiki article :) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hybrid_Editor_XE
<BluesKaj> hmm...Can't contact kdeinit! ... I have no login screen! ...any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> already done xserver-xorrg reconfig ...it didn't help
<Dr_Willis> try 'startx'  from the console yet?
<Morrissey> Can anyone tell my my CPU goes from 4% to 60% (!!) just open amarok (not even playing)
<wincide> hi all
<BluesKaj> about 20 times Dr_Willis
<BluesKaj> I'm in the console in irssi
<pip> hello
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj: whats in your .xinitrc ?
<pip> where is the xmodmap file ?
<pip> and how to let xmodmap program choose a xmodmap file ?
<mjunx> how do I get the Fn key to work?
<tibbar> larson9999: I'm installing wow and all 4 cd iso's are on my hard drive where should I put/mount them
<mjunx> I've got a vaio laptop
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis: no such file or dir
<larson9999> tibbar, do a search on wow and wine.  there are tons of instructions online for setting it up.  i, personally have never played wow on anything.
<robotgeek> mjunx: you can select keyboard types from Regional & Accessibility
<robotgeek> pip: why do you need xmodmap?
<tibbar> larson9999: I did I read it everything goes perfectly they just keep asking for the cd the whole time
<pip> robotgeek: I am using beryl 3D dasktop program ,it needs xmodmap
<tibbar> larson9999: b.t.w. I use sudo mount -o loop cd1.iso /media/cdrom
<bxnp> robotgeek, my upgrade is stalling
<robotgeek> pip: xmodmap should already installed
<robotgeek> bxnp: why so?
<bxnp> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pip> robotgeek: why is the font too little when I am using beryl ?
<robotgeek> !paste > bxnp
<robotgeek> pip: i am not sure, i dont use beryl
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mjunx> what command asks the bot how to use the > redirection?
<wincide> hi, with konqueror, i can't get the link to an image in a webpage. i don't know if this is a local problem in my pc... Someone knows what could happen ??
<mjunx> okay, I have kmilo, and there is no sony or vaio keyboard model
<bxnp> robotgeek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34168/
<bxnp> it does not do anything now
<BluesKaj> mjunx: cd
<mjunx> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjunx> nope
<robotgeek> bxnp: and it doesn't hand after that
<robotgeek> bxnp: i meant hang
<bxnp> no but it does not go any further installing
<BluesKaj> it works as long as you name a dir to change direction to
<robotgeek> mjunx: try choosing a close enough keyboard, or you can define your own with xmodmap
<robotgeek> bxnp: try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" again
<mjunx> robotgeek: where would I configure xmodmap?
<robotgeek> mjunx: you would need xev, also, letme give you a link to a guide
<robotgeek> mjunx: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys
<mjunx> thanks
<bxnp> well i cant close the get rid off the upgrade proces and i get this message when i want to upgrade again
<bxnp> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<robotgeek> bxnp: sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg
<joe3k> can anybody tell me what are the commands to control the services started upon boot? forgot the name ...
<llutz> update-rc.d
<BluesKaj> So I wonder if anyone knows how to rescue a login page in kde , I'm really stuck here ...have no way of getting back to kde ...stuck in this shell and i can't get my GUI to come up !... any ideas
<joe3k> llutz: ah thanks :)
<Morrissey> how can I set wich program xchat launches links with?
<bxnp> lsof does not return anything robotgeek
<lenscape> !picasa
<ubotu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<bill57785> ok, is there any programs that can convert mass amounts of mp3s into ogg? audacity does it one by one (and eventually fills up my screen)
<robotgeek> bxnp: hmm, mostly the program dpkg must be locking it
<llutz> bill57785: use google for "mp32ogg" it'sa usefull script
<Dheeraj_k> !picase | Dheeraj_k
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about picase - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> !ogg | bill
<ubotu> bill: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bxnp> should i kill dpkg robotgeek
<bxnp> with killall dpkg
<robotgeek> bxnp: ps -ef | grep "dpkg\|apt-get\|synaptic\|update-manager\|adept\|adept-notifier"
<robotgeek> bxnp: find out what is running
<lzap> hello I have Ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed and I am going to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy
<lzap> any tips for me?
<robotgeek> !upgrade > lzap
<lzap> I have replaced "vim" package with version 7.0 from unofficial place, how can I revert the package?
<lzap> I cannot uninstall/install it since  ubuntu and kubuntu depends on it
<robotgeek> lzap, can you not manually uninstall it?
<lzap> nope it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<MHK> llutz: got now this thing working... xD
<robotgeek> lzap: sure, that is only a metapackage, so go ahead and uninstall it.
<lzap> well its: ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal vim
<bxnp> robotgeek, a lot take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34173/
<bill57785> !engine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about engine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robotgeek> bxnp: it still seems to be running, if not kill those processes and try again
<robotgeek> bxnp: specifically only if it is frozen
<Dheeraj_k> why vim does not reflect function in different colour? on ubuntu
<MHK> llutz: and the funny thing is, i don't now exactly what i did! got now to try some features like clone on/off xinerama on/off... but at least it works!
<lzap> robotgeek: but I dont have Kubuntu, I have ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop installed :-(
<MHK> *makes a backup of xorg.conf...*
<robotgeek> lzap: go ahead and remove vim manually. then we can upgrade
<llutz> MHK: sometimes its just fine to see something working, not to know much about
<Dheeraj_k> it display every thing black and white
<nuku_> Dheeraj_k: you could try: echo "syntax on" > ~/.vimrc
<bxnp> same happening with the battery thing
<bxnp> holding now at checking battery state
<MHK> llutz: but understand why is always interesting! and yeah, i got still some trouble...
<lzap> robotgeek: but it will remove ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal -- wont it remove whole system?
<nuku_> and make sure you have full vim not vim-tiny installed
<robotgeek> lzap: why does removing vim want to remove ubuntu-base, does not make sense
<lzap> robotgeek: its an unofficial package -- probably bad. is it possible to downlgrade it?
<lzap> to force downgrade?
<robotgeek> lzap: it's a metapackage again, so not to worry
<robotgeek> lzap: we will install older version before upgrading
<robotgeek> lzap: so go ahead and remove
<Morrissey> can anyone tell me why xorg use 20-40% CPU of my 2.2ghz ALL the time?
<fil_> hello
<lzap> ok removed
<lzap> I have installed these two packages back
<robotgeek> lzap: once you have installed the *ubuntu-desktop package, proceed to upgrade
<lzap> robotgeek: THANKS wish me luck
<robotgeek> lzap: good luck!
<lzap> can I try dry-run or something like that?
<lzap> to see if something breaks (in advance)
<robotgeek> lzap: there is a apt-get -s switch, but i dont think that helps much
<robotgeek> lzap: go ahead, try it out :)
<bxnp> my god this system is totaly broken now i guess it stalls on everything
<robotgeek> bxnp: not good
<bxnp> i am afraid to reboot
<Bob_> Bonjour  tous
<bxnp>  apt-index-watch is moving my load up too 8
<MHK> bxnp: you can easily kill it
<Bob_> anyone?
<robotgeek> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<MHK> bxnp: ps -e | grep apt-index-watch; sudo kill <pid>
<bxnp> the pid is changing MHK
<Bob_> thanks !!
<MHK> bxnp: i know. sorry!
<MHK> bxnp: but the code does work.
<MHK> xD
<robotgeek> MHK: heh, you still have to type the pid in manually.
<lzap> robotgeek: ok I am proceeding. I have nvidia, do I have to make some additional command after upgrade?
<robotgeek> lzap: do you have the binary driver?
<robotgeek> lzap: i am not sure, i have not installed that before
<bxnp> mki got this bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline
<bxnp> i meant mkh
<Dheeraj_k> !in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lzap> robotgeek: apt-get informs that it will remove kubuntu-desktop
<shulman> is it possible to find out everything that is currently using my sound system? I'm picking up some weird interference on my sound that I'm sure is software related.
<bxnp> top
<bxnp> MHK, did you read mine comment,
<MHK> bxnp: what you mean exactly?
<bxnp> MHK, i get this message bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline
<bxnp> your code for killing apt-index-watch
<amik> hi guys, I got a q: is there any way to always allow KNetworkManager to access KdeWallet, so that I don't have to enter a password every time I boot up in order to connect to the net?
<MHK> bxnp "ps -e | grep apt-index-watch" and then "sudo kill <pid>"
<mati> can someone explain me how to install ultima online iris for kubuntu?
<zblach> hey all
<robotgeek> lzap: sorry, was away
<robotgeek> lzap: is this after you removed vim, when?
<lzap> nono apt-get -u dist-upgrade prints it will remove kubuntu-desktop, kdevelop3 etc
<robotgeek> amik: yes, did it not ask you?
<lzap> robotgeek: I wonder if its ok... the upgrade is in progress now
<nuku> shulman: you can try something like: lsof | grep "dsp\|snd"
<robotgeek> lzap: it should be, it will remove that and intall it back, i hope :)
<amik> robotgeek: it asks for a password when I boot in order to connect to the net. there are just 'open' and 'cancel' buttons. no 'allow always' button or something like that
<robotgeek> amik: it asks me once at boot.
<robotgeek> amik: check in your wallet preferences
<shulman> nuku: I think it was the microphone port beingturned on... thanks for your help
<amik> robotgeek: I'm looking at the prefs, it says 'Always Allow' as the policy for knetworkmanager. yet it asks for the password each time.
<robotgeek> amik: might be a bug, maybe file one?
<kimmern> anyone here with intel i810 drivers who got direct rendering?
<amik> robotgeek: will do that. I didn't know if it's supposed to do what I think it's supposed to do :-) thanks!
<robotgeek> amik: i think i had trouble with mine too, but now it asks me only once per app
<mati> is someone using ultima online iris client?
<mati> :(
<bill57785> "This is where you will be able to enable the Universe and Multiverse repositories. The first step on this page is to locate this line and the line below it."   I don't have those lines...
<bill57785> from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<robotgeek> bill57785: just trying to enable universe and multiverse to get mp3's?
<bxnp> robotgeek, i am in the middle of upgrading to edgy but i get all kinds of fauls how can i downgrade to dapper again
<robotgeek> bxnp: uhoh. downgrading is pretty risky
<bxnp> well upgrading is not possible anymore
<bxnp> its stalling and stalling
<robotgeek> bxnp: you have not rebooted yet, have you?
<bill57785> robotgeek: well, I'm trying to get the latest version of amaroK, because it supports mp3, but I have to enable those two lines, which I don't have
<Morrissey> how Can I record my current desktop? So I can make a movie about it :) ie: using beryl, showing off stuff +++ ... ?
<robotgeek> bill57785: actually, mp3 you can get in older ersions as well.
<osh_> wasn't there somewhere on launchpad.net wher you could assign money to have specific features fixed?
<robotgeek> bill57785: sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3 libxine-extracodecs
<robotgeek> bill57785: see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/RestrictedFormats
<spitzz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<spitzz> Try that
<amik> robotgeek: I filed the bug. thanks again!
<Dheeraj_k> kde on windows? yeah http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2006/11/thoughts-on-framing-kde.html
<robotgeek> amik: thanks for filing :)
<spitzz> I followed the istructions there and got it all up running very quickly
<robotgeek> spitzz: same page, actually :)
<spitzz> ok :)
<bill57785> hmmm
<bill57785> well, I already installed those
<bill57785> do I need to restart?
<robotgeek> bill57785: nope
<bxnp> oke robotgeek i think i solved my problems
<robotgeek> bxnp: awesome
<bxnp> my source list with not fully brought to edgy
<bxnp> argggggggg
<bxnp> so i upgraded again
<bxnp> and it seems working right now
<robotgeek> bxnp: cool
<bxnp> mayve i spoke to soon
<bxnp> argh
<bxnp> its now hanging again on powermanagement
<robotgeek> bxnp: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade anyways :)
<max_> ragazzi qualkuno mi aiuta kon wine
<robotgeek> try turning off acpi then
<bill57785> lol, I tried installing again, and it said that they were the latest versions, and I tried amaroK again, and it works now
<bill57785> thanks
<robotgeek> bill57785: cool, no probs
<MHK> bxnp: well i tried it with regex but honestly: do it like i told you!
<bxnp> mhk the apt- problem is solved i have killed it already
<MHK> bxnp how?
<bxnp> i did what you told me
<alessandro_> ciao
<alessandro_> nessun bisex?
<zibrah3ed> kubnutu won't assign a driver to my philips hdd 6330. Is it possible to assign it maually
<zibrah3ed> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bxnp> robotgeek, oke this is the current state http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34182/ how to proceed cuase it hangs there asswell
<cox377> Hello all
<cox377> i've got a bit of a problem
<cox377> the hdd in my box just died and it was the hdd2 with linux installed, the grup was installedon hdd1 with windows, but i cant boot windows now because the grub is throwing up an error, is there anyway to edit the grub to boot windows?
<hairk> Anyone ever setup synaptics touchpad settings?
<zibrah3ed_> grub is looking for its files on hdb
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: how do i alter that matE?
<zibrah3ed_> thats what i'm trying to figure out
<zibrah3ed_> what is the error exactly
<bxnp> robotgeek, did you get my message
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: error 17
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: cheers in advance
<cox377> ;)
<zibrah3ed_> cox does your comp have a floppy
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: nah mate : ( is that a probme?
<zibrah3ed_> well yeah
<zibrah3ed_> ruins my first idea
<djilks> Is kubuntu easier to maintain than openSUSE? I'm finding openSUSE package manager rather... depressing.
<cox377> lol
<zibrah3ed_> it is a matter of opinion but i find kubuntu easier
<glazed_eyes> djilks, I haev tried Kubuntu and so far have had no problems
<glazed_eyes> a friend of mine once said that Ubuntu just works
<zibrah3ed_> cox home or pro?
<glazed_eyes> and he - was not a techie guy - he just was curious about GNU/Linux and he tried out Ubuntu
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: pro
<bxnp> my god how is this linux every going to work on the desktop, if things seems to be so complicated ones things starting to break, i am going back
<cox377> bxnp: what exactly do u mean?
<djilks> glazed_eyes: i guess it's basically an apt vs. rpm question, but i really only care if it takes me less than 10 mins to install quanta if I didn't do so during the initial installation.
<Blissex> bxnp: they are as complicated under MS Windows, unless you do only the pre-defined stuff.
<glazed_eyes> djilks, true, before Kubuntu, I was on Debian
<glazed_eyes> but my Kubuntu experience was definitely better
<glazed_eyes> nevertheless
<glazed_eyes> it may not be a fair comparision
<glazed_eyes> because I did a dist-upgrade to testing and then to unstable on debian
<bxnp> maybe, but dont offer an upgrade from dapper to edgy if you know that the upgrade process is going to work on 99 procent of the cases
<bxnp> and if you do, offer this as an option, be sure to have an escape route
<djilks> glazed_eyes: i was on gentoo prior, but i found out the hard way that it's impossible to update after ~7 months. ;-/
<glazed_eyes> haha
<glazed_eyes> that happens
<superdump> hello good people
<djilks> glazed_eyes: but i used rpm in the past, and it was different 3-4 years ago. things didn't take 10-20 mins to install.
<bxnp> well i am an linux user for four weeks now
<bxnp> but i must be honest i dont want to spend hour and hours to figure things out i just want it to work
<bxnp> so i guess linux or kubuntu is not for me
<zibrah3ed_> cox do you have the windows setup disk
<ubuntu> gnulinux is free in freedom
<glazed_eyes> bxnp, that is true, else the experience is ruined and people are put off
<superdump> i'm trying to install edgy to a partition that already has data on it (just my home dir) but when selecting to mount the partition as / but not reformatting, the installer says that i have not selected a root partition
<bxnp> besides that i use opneoffice gimp xchat blender firefox on windows anyway
<superdump> is this a known issue?
<superdump> is there a way around it?
<glazed_eyes> bxnp, about the experience not being for you part, I can not say yet. I do hope however, that your probelms go away soon and you continue to use GNU systems
<mc__> bxnp: maybe you should talk to the guys in #windows
<cox377> bxnp: what do u need to figure out, i play around with it like a toy but another member of my family uses it day in day out as a computer without any understanding of the modifications that are possible
<AmazingRuss> i just feel dirty when i run windows....although linux can be a pain in the ass
<edwardsNdallasTX> anyone set up RAID5 on a LAMP installation?
<zibrah3ed_> cox if you have the setup disk, i think you can recover without reinstall
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: thats the long and short of it : (a
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: hh do u mean a windows set up disk?
<zibrah3ed_> cox Boot from the Windows XP CD and press R during the setup to start the recovery console. Select your Windows XP installation from the list and enter the administrator password. At the input prompt, enter the command FIXMBR and confirm with y when asked to do so. Then reboot the computer with exit.
<Bubba_Gump> FLV videos stop play half way through using flash beta 9, any ideas ?
<zibrah3ed_> that will restore windows mbr and allow you to boot again
<zibrah3ed_> brb laundry
<djilks> glazed_eyes: thanks, guess I'll be back in kubuntu.
<bxnp> mc__, well maybe i should but anyway, i dont care if its free i dont care that its opensource however i find it charming, but the only reason i switched to linux is that i heard that its was good
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: very kind for looking for that for me
<superdump> Bubba_Gump: update to flash beta 2
<superdump> i.e. flash 9 beta 2
<Bubba_Gump> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bubba_Gump> !flashbeta9
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashbeta9 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<superdump> labs.adobe.com
<linx-> how can i check for package updates during a session?
<Bubba_Gump> ah :)
<Bubba_Gump> thanks :D
<superdump> no problem
<superdump> i encountered an issue where it stops after two seconds of playback too, and so did many others
<superdump> updating to beta 2 fixed it i believe
<DralaFi> right, so I'm remaking my kernel wth same .config as the kubuntu, except I build scsi, sata and sata driver into kernel. Lets see if this will work.
<Bubba_Gump> superdump: how do i install?
<superdump> you put libflashplayer.so wherever your other plugins are
<zibrah3ed_> nonsense cox believe it or not its fun for me
<superdump> overwriting the current one
<superdump> i recommend closing all browsers first
* superdump finds space on another machine and sets up a samba share to copy over the latent home dir so he can install kubuntu edgy
<AmazingRuss> anybody done edgy on a laptop?  is the pain worth upgrading from dapper?
<AmazingRuss> I'm doing games development and running an xp vm for work
<DralaFi> isn't edgy full of holes and bugs?
<AmazingRuss> been hearing that, but you hear lots of stuff :)\
<DralaFi> true
<AmazingRuss> i want the shiny new, for whatever irrational reason
<DralaFi> heh, i'm still trying to make kubuntu an initrd-less system
<AmazingRuss> what for?  Forgive my ignorance...im still kind of new at this.
<DralaFi> to slim down the system a bit and make it faster booting
<zibrah3ed_> good luck
<DralaFi> the initrd has tons of stuff in it that are no use to me, like md and raid stuff
<DralaFi> zibrah3ed_, well I got it working, but having some issues with KDE and HAL.
<AmazingRuss> Hooo...you muckin with bad juju there...I tangled briefly with that for a class that I had to mod the kernel in
<zibrah3ed_> lol
<DralaFi> plugging a new usb device that is bound to usb-storage driver doesn't show up in kde, even though I have udev, dbus, hal and pmount working.
<AmazingRuss> I had almost forgotten what machine freezes were
<DralaFi> AmazingRuss, kernels don't frighten me
<zibrah3ed_> ya i have a problem with my gogear hdd 6330, no matter what i do it won't assign it a usb-storage driver
<AmazingRuss> well they SHOULD!  They are big nasty thigns with pointy teeth, that dont like having their process scheduleres twiddled
<DralaFi> zibrah3ed_, afaik 2.6.13 >= allow you to bind a /sysfs entry for a device to a driver of your choice
* DralaFi goes to play tiberian-sun with wine until the kernel compiles
<Kiongku> lol tiberian
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: your a legend
<ec99210> hi people! i need help fixing my wireless device... read and posted and read some more but nothing...
<AmazingRuss> what make model/wireless
<AmazingRuss> ?
<ec99210> 3945 intel
<AmazingRuss> what dont work?
<ec99210> abg
<ec99210> disappeared
<zibrah3ed_> why is that cox?
<ec99210> eth1 has vanished
<AmazingRuss> you dual booting windows?
<ec99210> yep
<AmazingRuss> shows up in windows?
<ec99210> yep
<AmazingRuss> ifup eth1 no work?
<ec99210> ...AmzingRuss: no such device
<AmazingRuss> do an lsmod |grep 3945
<AmazingRuss> is it in there?
<ec99210> get a list of smtng like this: 17179583.528000]  ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext
<djilks> I was just going through the installation, but it didn't prompt me for partitioning. Does it?
<superdump> it should do
<djilks> superdump: which step?
<b0ng0> hey im having trouble changing my keyboard setup from US to UK
<AmazingRuss> ec99210 i think your driver is hosed....I would look on the kubuntu wiki for how to reinsttall it
<b0ng0> it cant be done through Regional Settings, ive tried
<superdump> AmazingRuss: just fyi, i'm installing kubuntu edgy on a macbook
<ec99210> ok
<ec99210> thx
<AmazingRuss> good luck ec
<AmazingRuss> superdump WHY?
<AmazingRuss> osx is awesomef
<superdump> because i like linux
<superdump> os x is good, but it eats ram
<superdump> and i only have 512MB
<superdump> which makes linux much more comfortable
<AmazingRuss> old macbook eh
<superdump> maybe leopard will fix that
<superdump> i may invest in 2GB anyway but we'll see
<AmazingRuss> cheaper than your time
<superdump> i like linux
<superdump> :p
<AmazingRuss> zealot !
<superdump> nah
<AmazingRuss> i like tinkering with it, but am finding it kind of hacky
<AmazingRuss> going to try bsd on my next machine
<superdump> i used os x only for a month or so and i do like it, but i needed access to an ext2 partition and the third party driver someone wrote for os x was being crap
<superdump> so i set up a dual boot with linux
<superdump> plus i love the centralised package management in many linux distributions
<superdump> makes my life easy
<superdump> :)
<AmazingRuss> that is pretty awesome
<AmazingRuss> easily accessible free software
<superdump> but this channel isn't really for os x/linux discussion ;)
<AmazingRuss> that even works most of the time
<AmazingRuss> guess not
<superdump> i look forward to leopard and i really wish they'd put in an ext2 driver
<AmazingRuss> can you scrounge something from bsd?
<j_> hey hoy is there a Ghost or Go back type a solution for backing up Ubuntu?
<AmazingRuss> j_ read about dd
<AmazingRuss> it will dump a drive to a file
<AmazingRuss> and back again
<sempai_> alguien parla espaol
<sempai_> necesito ayuda
<AmazingRuss> negatory, amigo
<sempai_> jajaja
<sempai_> como diablos logro hacer que mi tarjeta de red conecte en hospot
<mnoir> j_: or google 'ghost for linux'
<zibrah3ed_> ayuda aqui #kubuntu-es
<mc__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Varjat_by> Hi! I have a problems with lirc installing.. Is it possible to instal LIRC without buildig kernel modules as it done in Debian and other ditributios?
<sempai_> join #kubuntu-es
<Varjat_by> I cann't compile current lirc-kernel-modules ..
<icheyne> how do I set Firefox as my default browser?
<zibrah3ed_> edit -- > preferences --> tick check if swiftfow is default at startup
<zibrah3ed_> err firefox
<icheyne> ok thanks
<icheyne> :)
<Dheeraj_k> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<icheyne> zibrah3ed_, oh I see what you mean
<superdump> hmm, i suspect it can't use the partition i wanted as a root partition because it's reiserfs
<icheyne> no what i want is to set the default browser in the *whole* of KDE
<IMEC> reiserfs is supported superdump
<icheyne> it does not seem to work here
<icheyne> if I click a link in xchat it opens in konq
<IMEC> icheyne actually depends on the application you are using... it should have external tools (or browser) under the options of the application or something where you specify the browser
<Dheeraj_k> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<icheyne> ok thanks IMEC
<superdump> IMEC: well i thought so but it doesn't seem to like the partition in the installer, it won't let me install to it without reformatting, and it won't let me install to it with reformatting either
<icheyne> I'll try that
<superdump> reiserfs isn't listed in the installer filesystems
<Dheeraj_k> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<Dheeraj_k> !command
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about command - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dheeraj_k> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<cloakable> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<IMEC> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Dapper installation instructions http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Dheeraj_k> !hello
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<Hawkwind> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots - Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Dheeraj_k> !ubotu
<Hawkwind> Dheeraj_k: Please stop
<Hawkwind> Dheeraj_k: If you want to play with the bot, do it in PM please
<Hawkwind> I thought the above message was fairly clear
<Varjat_by> Is anybody know how to fix problem with LIRC building? http://rafb.net/paste/results/BGx2WG76.html
<intelikey> does anyone precieve why X might now capture the ctrl+alt+f# so that one must alt+SysRQ+R before they work properly ?
<DralaFi> zibrah3ed_, I got your PM, but I have no idea what you are talking abuot...
<intelikey> !b-e | Varjat_by
<ubotu> Varjat_by: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Dheeraj_k> gone bore :-X here is my /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/34191/
<DralaFi> yay intelikey is back :)
<Dheeraj_k> chk this out http://www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31989
<DralaFi> doh, forgot ext3 in the kernel
<intelikey> DralaFi or at least ext2  else you must use an initr*.img
<Varjat_by> ubotu: There are a lot of HowToes about installing LIRC.. But there no ones describe my problem..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about There are a lot of HowToes about installing LIRC.. But there no ones describe my problem.. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !ubotu | Varjat_by
<ubotu> Varjat_by: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DralaFi> intelikey, yup. I'm taking your advice from last night. I'm using the same kernel config as with kubuntu factory, but adding only essential stuff to be built into kernel.
<Dheeraj_k> !lirc | Varjat_by
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<intelikey> DralaFi yeah that seems to be the easiest way for me.   i'm no expert but have built a few kernels.
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: yup worked like a treat
<cox377> zibrah3ed_: legend
* intelikey dispises being "forced" to use an initr*.img
<DralaFi> intelikey, yeah well last night while I was in my dark room in bed, feeling oncoming sleep, I realised I usually take off automount. So maybe that will make a difference. Who knows. Gonna test soon.
<Varjat_by> All bots are so clever!..
<DralaFi> intelikey, yeah, I also hate being forced to use initrd.
<intelikey> BluesKaj how did the kdm issue turn out ?
<BluesKaj> intelikey:  I gave up ...couldn't fix the login screen ...reinstalled edgy
<intelikey> that's drastic.  but affective.   did admiral_chicago not help you?
<Danker> Hi
<kaffeewoller> which is the package that contains the kde headers, please?
<Danker> How to list opened files by programs?
<intelikey> Danker lsof
<hairk> How can I make firefox go back by pressing "CTRL+LEFT" and go forward by pressing "CTRL+RIGHT" in Kubuntu?
<intelikey> kaffeewoller   libkdegames-dev - KDE games library headers  ?
<hairk> sorry, not CTRL, but ALT
<BluesKaj> intel admiral  tried to help , but even reconfigging xserver-xorg wouldn't work so it was alost cause methinks :)
<b0ng0> Hi, I was wondering what nvidia drivers I should download and how to get them
<DralaFi> well this kernel is even worse, lshal doesn't do much
<kaffeewoller> intelikey: not games headers. more like general kde headers. isn't there such a thing?
<intelikey> BluesKaj hehhe it wasn't an Xorg issue it was an kdm issue   but oh well.   hate that it came to a reload.
<intelikey> kaffeewoller your search works as good as mine.    apt-cache search "string to look for" | grep -ie"special filter string if needed"
<BluesKaj> well intelikey, the reconfig /reinstall kdm din't work either
<BluesKaj> I screwed something up in the login menu that was irrepairable
<intelikey> BluesKaj but an apt-get remove --purge kdm && apt-get install kdm    prolly would have
<BluesKaj> now you tell me :)
<intelikey> "irrepairable" == "i didn't know how to fix it"   :)
<BluesKaj> right
<intelikey> BluesKaj anyway glad you found a way to work with it.
<BluesKaj> anyway ..now I'm gonna have fun reconfigging my network/printer/ wife's pc
<vursitis> Hello everyone.
<intelikey> BluesKaj one thing about it.  you setup that thing three or four times you get where you know prezactly what to look for....
<bill57785> vursits: Hello. ^_^
<vursitis> Would anyone possibly know of a program that would allow me to destructivly delete indavidual files.
<intelikey> vursitis rm
<DralaFi> vursitis, rm
<DralaFi> lol, intelikey
<vursitis> The program is called rm?
<intelikey> they are not the same.... yours has a comma :)
<intelikey> vursitis yes
<DralaFi> :P
<intelikey> cli
<intelikey> !cli | vursitis
<ubotu> vursitis: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Lynoure> one round of rm is not destructive enough for all purposes, I think
<intelikey> Lynoure what fs ?
<intelikey> lets see you recover a file rm'd on ext3   ???
<DralaFi> hmm, should'nt that be !cli > user rather than the pipe?
<otaku-san> what file would I config to change the size of the login screen
<Lynoure> intelikey: even on ext3.
<Danker> intelikey: Thanks ;)
<intelikey> DralaFi if you don't want the channel to see it.
<vursitis> You might be able to recover it with an elcrton microscope, but I don't have anything that the FBI would want, I just need to destroy some bank account information.
<vursitis> electron*
<Lynoure> vursitis: shred is nicer
<vursitis> shred
<Lynoure> vursitis: see  man shred
<DralaFi> intelikey, yes but in bash you'd use redirection, not pipes ;) hence > not |
<vursitis> ok
<intelikey> DralaFi ?   no.   both have their place in the shell
<intelikey> DralaFi  dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3    for instance     or  dpkg -l | cut -d' ' -f3 > installed    if you wanted that output in a file.
<DralaFi> intelikey, yes i know. we misunderstood each other :) | makes sense anyway since the user would be a filter
<intelikey> sure we don't want to "over write" the user   :)
<vursitis> Shred looks fairly decent, thankyou Lynoure
<j_> how do I disable the popup that comes when you hover over a system tray item in kubuntu?
<DralaFi> intelikey, i'm sure some would want to overwrite some users :D
<Lynoure> vursitis: thanks for asking the question :)
<intelikey> j_ right click preferances
<vursitis> Thankyou everyone : ) goodbye
<intelikey> that's a generic answer for "how do you.... in kde"
<bill57785> where do I go to change the default browser? I want links to open in Konqueror instead of FF
<intelikey> right click is    ^
<DralaFi> j_, right click on taskbar -> preferences -> layout -> appearence, uncheck enable icon mouseover effects
<DralaFi> s/preferences/configure panel/
<nhoult> there is no joystick option in my System Settings in Edgy kubuntu, anyone have some ideas why?
<intelikey> bill57785 i've seen that asked in reverse a thousand times.... same answer tho   in konqueror  menu   configure konqueror
<chleises_weggli_> heeeeeeee
<intelikey> bill57785 iirc  it's file association or something simular
<intelikey>    Question;   does anyone precieve why X might now capture the ctrl+alt+f# so that one must alt+SysRQ+R before they work properly ?
<intelikey> it's really anoying to have to alt+SysRQ+R &&  ctrl+alt+f#  just to get out of a gui...
<intelikey> EVERY TIME !
<j_> thanks DralaFi, that did it
<nhoult> does joystick configuration option show up for anyone in System Settings in Edgy?
<sempai_> carajo ayuda
<linx> while trying to update from dapper to edgy i got errors about changes not being able to be comitted.. after having to much error adept updater quit.. then after trying to reboot none of the kernels will boot and recovery mode hangs..
<lters_> linx: is your hd all partitioned together?
<linx> ?
<sempai_> mexicanos??
<sempai_> espaoles??
<linx> #kubuntu-es
<sempai_> alguien que hable espaol
<sempai_> no  ocntestan ne ese canal
<lters_> linx: backup your home folder.
<lters_> do a clean install.
<linx> it's on a seperate partition..
<lters_> ok, that is great.
<lters_> just do a clean install and leave the partition alone.
<linx> have the installer in front of my now
<linx> at the partitioning part
<intelikey> well i have the most interesting kde ever.  the menu is empty except for system, run command, and quit;    run command kcontrol  and it gives an empty window    right click on the pannel or desktop give a menu with preferances in it but clicking that gives the same empty window.....   i have no clue why it's broke.  i have removed and reinstalled all of it....  even down to a few "essential packages"    (for the record, it'
<linx> chose manual partitioning.. but the default partitioning that lists isnt the same as what Disks & Filesystems lists
<lters_> You mean you can't see your home partition?
* intelikey can't see any partitions.
<wildchild> can someone help me with addons in firefox? I am looking for some kind of addon that when I click on the link http://www.koffice.org/krita/videos/krita_perspectivecloning.mpeg won't start kaffeine or other player but that I could have a choice to download this clip on HD
<intelikey> cause i don't have any.
<intelikey> right click doesn't allow that already ?
<linx> lters_: can i send you a screenshot?
<joe3k> wildchild: right click or options/download, there you can configure file associations
<stucksam> hi all. I put a router (wrt54gl running open wrt) into client-bridge mode before i really knew what that was. Of course i can no longer contact the router through the web interface... is there a way to get back in touch with it?
<sbcl3> hello. I'm having a problem where gam_server runs every few seconds, then disappears, then comes back. Over the course of time it eats all of my memory. Can I fix this by doing a full system upgrade to edgy eft?
<sbcl3> if the bug exists on edgy, can i fix it any other way? maybe renaming files?
* intelikey just apt-get remove gam_server     problem solved
<sbcl3> i can't, it will take 400 things with it
<intelikey> "can't" != "don't what to"
<mirshafie> is there any way to synchronize bookmarks to a server with in konqueror?
<sbcl3> what do i do after removing all of it? just compile? i don't really know how to do that
<sbcl3> does the bug exist on edgy eft?
<shyam> firefox scrolling not smooth...anyone know how to fix?
<notech> sbcl3: which version are you on, breezy?
<shyam> edgy eft
<sbcl3> notech: i'm on the current stable
<sbcl3> dapper, i think
<qkr> is there a graphical SCP or SFTP client in kubuntu?
<notech> sbcl3: what version of gamin do you have?
<sbcl3> how do i find out, notech?
<notech> sbcl3: got me, heh. i am not on kubuntu and hadn't spent enough time on it to learn that
<joe3k> qkr: for scp you can use fish://user@server in konqueror
<sbcl3> i can get the version on adept, i guess
<Skrot_> or sftp://user@server i think
<nhoult> does joystick configuration option show up for anyone in System Settings in Edgy?
<joe3k> sbcl3: correct
<sbcl3> notech: 0.1.7-2
<intelikey> nhoult nothing shows up for me  :)
<intelikey> blank page
<sbcl3> er, 0.1.7-2ubuntu1 is what adept says
<linx> can someone look at this: http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1cr1.png  pressing next ('volgende') in the installer wont destroy contents on /dev/hda6 will it? (strange thing is.. Disks & F/s lists that as /dev/hda5)
<intelikey> oh sorry dapper here.
<mirshafie> qkr : there's also kftpgrabber
<sbcl3> notech, is there a version without the bug?
<notech> sbcl3: srry, no idea. my google search says 0.1.7 fixed that
<joe3k> nhoult: for me not
<Ashex> I'm working on gettings windows on another disk, But the windows installer wants me to create a "windows-compatible" partition on the boot disk, which just happens to be a linux disk
<nhoult> I have a joystick option in Dapper, but it seems to have disappeared in Edgy
<sbcl3> i suppose i can just rename files to stop the program from running
<Ashex> is there any way to snip off a bit off the end of the partition table without killing kubuntu?
<joe3k> the system settings in edgy are somehow messed up
<Ashex> my partitions are setup as such: http://www.chipnick.com/Bucket/partitions.jpg
<qkr> ok thanks guys
<joe3k> one can't even setup keyb layouts
<intelikey> i think it's this kernel upgrade that hosed kde.   rebooting to check.
<bill57785> I have a USB hub that doesn't work with kubuntu at the moment....do I need to install some drivers or something? It didn't come with anything because it was supposed to be plug and play
<Ashex> bill57785, what's plugged into the hub
<bill57785> well, I had a USB flash drive and a USB mouse plugged in (both which work fine when plugged directly into the mobo). They both get power (lighting up), but neither work
<Ashex> check the connection itself
<Ashex> usb hubs are universally plug&play
<bill57785> well that's what I figured
<bill57785> how can I check the connection though?
<bill57785> it gets power (it has an LED), and I don't know how else to check
<intelikey> knope it's knot the kernel      what is with my Xorg
<BluesKaj> what's the install instruction for an extracted tar.bz2 program? ... there doesn't seem to be any installation exe in the file ... ?
<intelikey> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<intelikey> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> BluesKaj  that ^
<BluesKaj> they can be extracted but not installed
<notech> once you untar it there should be a README or INSTALL
<intelikey> yeah they can be installed after extraction
<BluesKaj> there isn't
<notech> poor app then
<intelikey> BluesKaj it makes a dir with the same basename
<zander_> test
<BluesKaj> yeah ,what do ilook for in the dir ?
<intelikey> example; tar -xf mynew.tar.bz2 ;cd mynew ;ls
<nickv111> Hey. For some reason, I don't have an "Input" menu in KMix
<nickv111> And I need it
<intelikey> BluesKaj anything in uppercase
<BluesKaj> ok
<intelikey> uppercase is a standard for documentation
<intelikey> README INSTALL BUILDING COMPILING HELP READ.THIS    and so on.
<b0ng0> Hi, how can I downloaded the latest nvidia drivers that will work with Beryl
<intelikey> BluesKaj also of note if there is a  configure  file  generally    ./configure --help    will get you started...    venella building with configure is    ./configure && make && sudo make install      but read any docs first.
<intelikey> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<b0ng0> are these the latest ones?
<jujimufu> hey, I am interested in reasons why I should install debian instead of kubuntu. Any ideas?
<jujimufu> I mean, if I were to choose one of the two
<jujimufu> why should I choose kubuntu and not debian
<jujimufu> or the other way around
<BluesKaj> intelikey: there's an install.sh script
<ubuntu_> what is this ioctl: LOOP_SET_FD: Invalid argument
<intelikey> BluesKaj those are handy too
<intelikey> BluesKaj i didn't try to give an exhostive list of ways implimented....
<intelikey> "the attempt would have been futile"
<BluesKaj> it's devede 26 , and I had this problem before with extracting files to afolder but then not being able to install them
<intelikey> jujimufu distrowatch.com
<intelikey> !b-e | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<canine_kouji> mmm
<lzap> hello all I have problem with upgrade Dapper->Edgy, the manual says: apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<BluesKaj> ok, I 'll look for a better source , but still don't understand why there's no self installer
<lzap> but it does nothing, the console is waiting, cpu/disc is not working... seems its waiting for something
<intelikey> BluesKaj you do have build-essential installed ?
<canine_kouji> the best way to upgrade is to already have a home partition, then just delete all the contents of the other partitions and install edgy
<canine_kouji> but nooo. *ubuntu tries to stupidly slap people with a single partition, thankfully I manually partition
<lzap> well I have tried "Y" and enter, but there was no message
<we2by> hi
<we2by> does some one have the lipstik 2.1 source?
<canine_kouji> lipstik?
<we2by> I can't find this old version on kde-look
<canine_kouji> ohhhh
<canine_kouji> http://www.filewatcher.com/m/18223-lipstik-2.1.tar.bz2.440602.0.0.html
<we2by> canine_kouji, it is for bsd
<canine_kouji> nooo
<canine_kouji> it is a distfile, meaning it was downloaded from the lipstick distrib site
<we2by> ok
<canine_kouji> it is for all supported OSes, you said it is for KDE, then it is for all
<we2by> gonna give it a try
<we2by> my fonts are very ugly :(
* canine_kouji sees his screen in koichi mono in japanese. fonts look good here ;)
<lzap> oh where do I find apt-get log?
<intelikey>  /var/logs/
<intelikey> -s ?
<lzap> dkpg.log thnx
<Chris_Swift> /msg nickserv set hide email on
* DralaFi sighs
<DralaFi> about to test 2.6.15 modified kernel
<BluesKaj> intelikey:  i installed build-essential, but the ./configure gives me this: No such file or directory
<DralaFi> maybe there's no configure file
<intelikey> get in the right dir and run the install.sh
<intelikey> ./install.sh
<intelikey> maybe sudo that
<zander> join #ubuntu
<canine_kouji> no thanks
<intelikey> ///
<intelikey> ////////////////
<zander> ///////////////////////////////////
<DralaFi> YES!!!
<canine_kouji> "I'm going to fkin kill ubuntu!"(Ballmer)
<canine_kouji> :P
<DralaFi> intelikey, got vanilla 2.6.15 compiled with same config as kubuntu-factory, with sata+scsi+ext[23]  compiled in, no initrd. KDE picks up usb thumb drive and creates desktop entry, media:/ entry and pops up the media actions window.
<DralaFi> canine_kouji, is that before or after throwing a chair across the room?
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: it would be after bug #1 has been accomplished ;)
<DralaFi> intelikey, you were right about the kernel config theory. Many thanks. Now I need to figure out which option that was so I can get newer kernel.
<canine_kouji> damn :/ I'm a geek yet my arms are getting too big for my geek shirts. Alaska has made a man out of me :(
<DralaFi> haha
<canine_kouji> too much steak and salmon
<canine_kouji> and eating with a texan family
<lzap> the last upgrade command outputs: error in regular expression - Invalid preceding regular expression
<metres> Do anyone know why "find /boot/grub/stage1" respond (hd0,1) and (hd1,0) but when I do setup (hd1,0), il rpond "Error 12: Invalid device requested"
<DralaFi> alaska sounds interesting. all that snow :)
<lzap> its the: apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: I live in Homer, Alaska. There is some snow on the ground from the job a week ago.
<canine_kouji> it is irregularly cold compared to last year
<lzap> Homer like H. J. Simpson?
<canine_kouji> heh
<DralaFi> canine_kouji, I live in the UK, where we're lucky if we have snow :D
<canine_kouji> ;)
<DralaFi> didn't know Homer's middle name was 'J' :/
<canine_kouji> I'e a cute malamute too, though she cut her foot on thanksgiving
<melecio> need help =(
<DralaFi> awww.. but I prefer cats :P
<intelikey>     E: host 'ntp://pool.ntp.org' unreachable!
<intelikey>        check you network connection.
<canine_kouji> http://dogese.com/viewtopic.php?t=42
<intelikey> hmmmm i wonder if my network connection is down ???
<canine_kouji> The woundi s pretty deep, I wrapped the bandages really nicely
<intelikey> i'll be back later.  perhaps!
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: <3 Canines
<melecio> Can somebody please help me out?
<canine_kouji> melecio: no
<DralaFi> melecio, I can't find any questions you asked.
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: he is asking to ask, so I don't think he'll get much help ;)
<melecio> alright i'll ask then
<DralaFi> canine_kouji, I know. On other networks people just shout back "JUST ASK ALREADY!" :)
<bobstro> yes, do!
<canine_kouji> JUST ASK ALREADY!!111oneone!!!
* DralaFi goes to get another cup of Earl Gary
<DralaFi> *Gray
<DralaFi> canine_kouji, lol
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: I ran out, I'm stuck with black tea(not liptons, the chinese black tea)
<metres> Do any have saw my question ?
<lzap> ok I have Edgy now. where is Opera?
<canine_kouji> there is coffee, but I had a cup yesterday. My body has sensitized to coffee and I feel poisoned if I have too much
<lzap> what source to add in the sources.list?
<metres> N grub specialist in the place ?!
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: I dislike those commercial teas which really do make every tea taste like grass. Stash is the next best thing to starbucks(burned coffee)
<canine_kouji> probably is a starbucks child too :/
<crimsun> lzap: use the Ubuntu deb from opera's web site
<melecio> I have a D946GZis Motherboard with GMA 3000 as built-in graphics... i was trying to install Google Earth and it gave me errors during the install... i asked around in a forum and someone told me it was that my graphics driver was not installed, but i can't find it anywhere... i'm on Kubuntu 6.10
<DralaFi> canine_kouji, I like coffee, but too late for that. It's 22:37 here and i'd rather try to sleep at some 'normal' hour :). I used to drink coke, but it's too sugary and expensive and too acidic.
* bomber bows to coca-cola
<DralaFi> starbucks is awesome. only had it twice afaik
<melecio> where can i find it?
* evilkry also bows to the all mighty coke Gods
<bulwynkl> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<DralaFi> melecio, no idea what a GMA 3000 is
<bulwynkl> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) for Ubuntu. Read more about setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<evilkry> speaking of coffee I think i'm gonig to make some right ow
<slow-motion> hallo
<DralaFi> evilkry, don't tempt me :D
<DralaFi> If only I could do something like git-bisect on the kernel .config :/
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: I'd like you to say "starbucks is awesome" in Seattle
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: then tell me how many people riot after you in a rage of "making you find the coffee god"
<we2by> where are the kde themes located on kubuntu?
<we2by> I just installed a theme by compiling it but I don't see it in the list
<jhutchins> what's the difference between the i386 and i386 alternate iso?
<DralaFi> canine_kouji, haha. Never been to the USA so can't comment :) although i'd like to visit Seattle just because that's where ZeroCool was arrested :D
<canine_kouji> graphical vs text installer
<we2by> any idea?
<jhutchins> canine_kouji: alt being text, right?
<melecio> What's GIT?
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: oh, so you haven't ever had real coffee. You should order some from columbia or such. You can special order even small bags from places down there
<canine_kouji> jhutchins: yes
<canine_kouji> mmm, I found some white tea. white > black
<we2by> where is kde installed on kubuntu?
<canine_kouji> we2by: find / -name "kde*"
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: In Alaska, we have places which order from the south and roast the beans here. I like ordering from seattle coffee and the local place here
<asincrono> hi
<DralaFi> we2by, --prefix=/usr
<pippssa> hello all
<asincrono> do u know some mirror where can I get beryl 0.1.2 packges for ubuntu edgy?
<ocjeunesse> bonjour cherche ubuntu.fr
<pippssa> I've just installed kubuntu edgy, why in the navigation panel in the folder root I can see only /home and /media and not the whole tree as usual?
<DralaFi> canine_kouji, well I mostly use instant coffee
<canine_kouji> 3141 opdpo
<canine_kouji> f
<canine_kouji> f
<canine_kouji> f
<canine_kouji> I just didn't see that
<canine_kouji> instant coffeee?
<canine_kouji> oh my god
<DralaFi> :D
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: how do you live with yourself?
<ocjeunesse> kubuntu.fr
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: where in the world do you live?
<DralaFi> though my dad likes roast coffee beans to be ground and then cooked in water... but that's pretty string
<DralaFi> canine_kouji, lol, UK
<canine_kouji> DralaFi: I know you've real coffee there, do buy some and join the club :P
<asincrono> and you can get untoasted coffe?
<ocjeunesse> je cherche kubuntu francais
<kovacsfp> Hi!
<ocjeunesse> personne la
<canine_kouji> its like the South Parh - WoW episode
<canine_kouji> "get wow and install it on your computer before we all kill you"
<we2by> where do I enable menu-transparency?
<pippssa> why kde sees only /home and /media in the / folder?
<canine_kouji> asincrono: you can order it in
<tricasse> ocjeunesse> direction ubuntu-fr au mieux  mon avis, ici c'est en anglais
<DralaFi> canine_kouji, will do :D
<DralaFi> je pass le d'aspirateur
<DralaFi> ocjeunesse, parle vous an angletaire
<ocjeunesse> DralaFi oui je sais mais je n'arrive pas a trouver l'adresse
<basquiat> pippssa: take a look at /.hidden - there you have directories specified which are hidden from kde.
<pippssa> thanks basquiat
<pippssa> can I delete the file?
<basquiat> backups never hurt, but it won't harm your system. ;)
<pippssa> thank you very much
<canine_kouji> backups. hmm
<canine_kouji> I'm thinking of getting a "My Book"
<canine_kouji> not sure if I'm going to get the 500GB or 250
<canine_kouji> maybe I'll go for a 320
<slow-motion> n8
<canine_kouji> the pro version has firewire b
<canine_kouji> 800Mbps, power!
<asincrono> 500 Great Britan it's beetter than 250? ... I'm not sure
<canine_kouji> asincrono: well I might not need all the space :/
<asincrono> if you don't need all the space you can give me someone?
<canine_kouji> only if this was Second Life :P
<canine_kouji> Second Life, the game for people with no 1st life
<velle> hehe
<canine_kouji> its like the WoW episode
<DralaFi> canine_kouji, LOL
<asincrono> what's the problem with WoW?
<giometz> is it possible to change the default cpu frequencies in power management as it was possible in klaptop?
<canine_kouji> I'm sure there will be a player with all the hacks and the SL admins will say"people, we are dealing with someone whose been playing second life for the past 3 years. We are dealing with somebody who has no life"
<asincrono> btw ... I'm looking for guild ... shaman lvl 60 :P
<canine_kouji> asincrono: haven't you seen the South Park -WoW episode
<canine_kouji> ?
<asincrono> yes I saw it
<canine_kouji> :) then you know ;)
<canine_kouji> "mom, more hot pockets!"
<asincrono> there was boys with a noble cause
<velle> i really want to watch that episode !
<canine_kouji> "bathroom! Bathroom! *what hun* bathroom!" *diarhea spews all over the mom when she brings down the pan* "thats my big boy"
<canine_kouji> velle: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xgv4c_south-park-wow
<asincrono> you can saw the episode in youtube too.
<canine_kouji> I'm on a low grade dsl connection and I was able to watch it
<velle> canine_kouji: "this content has been censored", but ill get it from a friend
<ehird> hi,
<asincrono> hi
<ehird> does anybody know if support for wacom usb tablets is built-in to the kernel?
<canine_kouji> velle: the heck, do you have netnany enabled or something?
<ehird> considering using one instead of a mouse...
<grimweb> why will my X only start when I am user ROOT?
<ehird> grimweb: that's how x works
<canine_kouji> hmm
<velle> canine_kouji: ahhhh... i dont even know what nethany is ...
<grimweb> ehird?
<canine_kouji> anyone know if those PCMCIA video cards work under linux?
<grimweb> depends which one
<canine_kouji> I've a dual head right now, I'd like to use trihead
<velle> canine_kouji: but i better do some work now anyway :)
<canine_kouji> velle: I'm working on my cherrypy work :
<grimweb> !google pcmcia video cards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google pcmcia video cards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<canine_kouji> I've to make dogese.com more popular than seefido. seefido are full of stupid fucking PETA lovers
<velle> canine_kouji: im working on cherrypy too :) but as a total newbie, my first site in python
<canine_kouji> grimweb: yes, but they don't say if they work on linux
<LjL> !language | canine_kouji
<ubotu> canine_kouji: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<canine_kouji> velle: I've used many languages for web stuff
<canine_kouji> even C, but that was a pita
<grimweb> try searching www.google.nl/linux
<ehird> grimweb: hm k
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<canine_kouji> why can't kubuntu have music like OpenBSD has? :/
<grimweb> ?
<canine_kouji> last openbsd song spun off this jewish song
<grimweb> Amarok is the best app, isn't it?
<canine_kouji> grimweb: I mean song per release
<canine_kouji> like openbsd. they release a song for every release
<grimweb> oh.. ok
<grimweb> you can make one
<grimweb> I'm sure all effords to promoting kubuntu are welcome
<canine_kouji> grimweb: mark would probably shoot it down
<grimweb> actually I read something about sounds fro KDE4 lately
<MetaBookfoziS> hey all, i have a konqueror issue
<MetaBookfoziS> my filebrowser section's background is black
<MetaBookfoziS> how can i fix that?
<grimweb> I'm dropping nv driver again
<grimweb> I think NV is my problem
<grimweb> anybody got a good tip for installing the nv driver? NOT !nvidia, as that doesn't work here
<asincrono> you don't need to install nv driver
<canine_kouji> grimweb: install the nv driveR? what is wrong with it? it is provided with the Xorg distribution :/
<asincrono> it's allready compiled as module
<grimweb> I know, but it keeps breaking down every so many boot ups
<canine_kouji> huh
<canine_kouji> grimweb: you sure its not your hard drive?
<grimweb> I tried Nvidia bin drivers as well (repo)
<grimweb> works as VESA, but then I can't watch movies
<canine_kouji> grimweb: what card?
<canine_kouji> I'm betting it is a 3rd party card or chipset using nvidia
<grimweb> nVidia GeForce 4
<we2by> how do I disable the minimize effect?
<canine_kouji> grimweb: no, I know the chipset is nv, but what is the card. who did you get it from?
<grimweb> nope, plain nVidia card
<canine_kouji> grimweb: does it have a 3rd party label on it?
<canine_kouji> or graphic
<grimweb> nope
<grimweb> just nVidia
<canine_kouji> could be a bad nvidia card
<canine_kouji> yes, it would work at first and crash, I've had them.
<grimweb> It worked on OpenSuSE
<canine_kouji> oh
<canine_kouji> grimweb: you weren't grabbed by Mark Shuttleworth's letter were you? ;)
<grimweb> with binairy drivers
<grimweb> nope, before that
<canine_kouji> grimweb: dmesg|grep nv
#kubuntu 2007-11-19
<Minataku> You quickly realize that a GUI is completely useless for most tasks
<jack> yeah :(
<Minataku> Everyone heaps praise over Konq being a good file manager
<Minataku> When the best one is sitting right there when you open an xterm
<jack> :P
<biovore> konquer isn't that bad actualy.. to can extend it..
<biovore> (you can)
<Minataku> If you're even a mediocre typist, you can move a file faster in the CLI than you can dragging it all over the place with a mouse
<x_zeuss> someone pls help with this error:  (initramfs) [ 53.053436]  ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<Minataku> Ooooh
<Minataku> That looks bad
<jack> yuck
<jack> The mouse is fuckign up like it didi  in the ubuntu live cd
<jack> <_<
<Minataku> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jack> Sorry
<Minataku> There was a reason I censored my string of swear words
<Minataku> lol
<jack> Its aggrivatign to watch your mouse put on camogear
<jack> :(
<x_zeuss> someone.......
<vasilisa> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Minataku> x_zeuss: I'll need to look that one up
<x_zeuss> pls do
<x_zeuss> i can't find any sollutions for this on google or forums
<x_zeuss> i've been searching for about a mounth now
<biovore> ata controller problem it looks like...
<x_zeuss> and it seems to be not just my problem
<biovore> what ata control you have?
<x_zeuss> ata 100
<x_zeuss> paralel ata
<biovore> chipset..
<x_zeuss> sis730
<biovore> ICH7 or something
<Minataku> Hm
<biovore> brb..  dinner
<Minataku> Something isn't supported, I think
<x_zeuss> the only hdd that it worked with was a very old one 6,4 BG
<jack> Minataku: know how I can route sound input to my speakers?
<jack> It works w/o setup in *windows*
<jack> :'(
<jack> My setup is all screwy
<jack> Music on laptop
<jack> laptop desktop
<jack> Speakers
<Minataku> x_zeuss: Do you have a RAID array setup? Does the chipset support RAID?
<jack> Dolphin is worse than Konqoror
<jack> o.o
<Minataku> It's also possible that you have a bad ATA chipset
<x_zeuss> no, no raid
<aziegler> i have a problem with my printer installation
<aziegler> can anyone help me
<aziegler> i use kubuntu gutsy
<jhutchins> there are some faulty ata chipsets out there, and a few that don't have compatible drivers.
<aziegler> my printer is an canon pixma ip5300
<jack> I thought it was gusty for a long time :(
<Minataku> Hm
<jhutchins> Often a problem like that is a matter of one chip in the chipset not being quite right.
<x_zeuss> on same computer it worked with only one hdd installed, a very old 6,4 GB one
 * jack is a moron
<Minataku> Yeah, this may very well be a case
<x_zeuss> but with other 2 hdds that i have no luck at all
<Minataku> x_zeuss: You may have a bad ATA chipset
<jhutchins> aziegler: have you googled "canon pixma ip5300 linux"?
<aziegler> when i use lsusb kubuntu found my printer as device
<zismuc> spanish
<Minataku> If it just plain doesn't work, look into replacing it
<Minataku> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<aziegler> yes i googled 4 it
<x_zeuss> but how come it works with an older hdd?
<Dr_willis> Canon printers? pixma? Ick... You may want to go check cups.org to even see if that printer has ANY linux support at all.
<jack> Oh shit
<jack> How do I make a new Kwallet?
<stdin> jack watch the language
<Minataku> x_zeuss: Is there more to the error than just that?
<jack> D:
<Dr_willis> I know there are some Canon printers that have NO linux support at all.
<jhutchins> x_zeuss: lower speeds or protocols may not stress whatever's broken.
<Minataku> And that is true, what jh said
<Minataku> It's possible that the older drive isn't capable of reaching what's causing the issue
<jack> Fixed
<Minataku> Which seems to be broken DMA from what I can gather off Google
<Minataku> It would seem that faster drives are trying to go faster than the controller can support, the controller CLAIMS to support it, but it's actually broken
<x_zeuss> that's the only error
<Minataku> Your ATA chipset is bogus
<x_zeuss> hmmm, and the sollution is another motherboard?
<Minataku> Or an expansion card with separate chipset
<Minataku> I could be wrong too, but it's likely that your chipset is lame, or the drivers can't support it
<theverant> .j #ubuntu
<Minataku> Pastebin your dmesg for me
<x_zeuss> is there anything i can do to the hdd to slow it down a little so that it can work?
<Minataku> I want to read it
<theverant> whoops
<x_zeuss> read what?
<Minataku> Your dmesg output
<INIT_6> Just installed kubuntu. however, i think it didn't set my root (hd0,1) correctly. If I boot into the live cd. how do i edit the correct /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<x_zeuss> i'm a little noob so you'll have to tell me where to look for it
<Minataku> Type "dmesg > tempfile" in an xterm
<Minataku> Then open up tempfile in, say, Kate or somesuch
<Minataku> Then select all, copy, and paste it into !pastebin
<Minataku> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<x_zeuss> i'm in XP now
<Minataku> Then give me the link
<Minataku> Does your Linux installation boot at all?
<x_zeuss> only at the start where i can choose install or safe mode
<x_zeuss> it doesn't boot into the gui
<x_zeuss> only a few seconds of splash screen and than busybox with that error
<Minataku> Hrm
<Minataku> It's definitely a chipset issue
<Minataku> It's either bad or unsupported
<x_zeuss> but the opensuse 10.3 witch has same kernel doesn't have this problem
<Minataku> At which point I don't think there's much that can be done
<Minataku> Hrm
<Minataku> Then it's unsupported by Kubuntu
<Minataku> File a bug
<Minataku> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Minataku> It's clearly a bug in Kubuntu
<x_zeuss> it's allready filed by others but still no sollution
<jhutchins> x_zeuss: Suse has access to propietary closed-source driver code.
<Minataku> If it works in another distro, then it's Kubuntu at fault
<jhutchins> x_zeuss: Or rather, Novell does.
<Minataku> Does OpenSUSE?
<admin_> how do i get "sans" in kubuntu? I can get "Sans" in XFCE
<Minataku> OpenSUSE I believe is no longer directly under Novell
<jhutchins> Minataku: Of course, it's the same company.
<jhutchins> Minataku: Novell's just not paying the devs.
 * Minataku shrugs
<jhutchins> They let people work on it for free, then they adopt the code into the closed products.
<Minataku> Sounds like FUD to me, jhutchins
<Minataku> You have conclusive proof of this?
<Minataku> Last I checked, the GPL didn't allow for such
<admin_> how do i get "sans" in kubuntu? I can get "Sans" in XFCE
<Minataku> I know for a fact Sun does it with OpenSolaris, because the CDDL is set up for that
<Minataku> Of course, they also keep the contributed code open as well
<jhutchins> Minataku: OS-X, RHEL, there's others.
<hydrogen> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Dr_willis> admin_,  you installed the ms font packatges yet?
<dsmith_> i have compiz-fusion installed but when I switching windows managers it does not show, just the window itself. Did I forget something?
<dsmith_> I am on 7.10 btw
<Minataku> jhutchins: Well Apple is just plain evil incarnate
<Dr_willis> dsmith_,  you insalled emerald also?
<x_zeuss> so what is your advice to me?
<dsmith_> thought I did
<jhutchins> Minataku: We are offtopic.
<Minataku> x_zeuss: Toss the Kubuntu ISO, I suppose
<Dr_willis> emerald --replace  (perhaps)
<Minataku> I doubt you'll get it working without some serious work
<Dr_willis> dsmith_,  check the compiz wiki page yet?  may of missed a package
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<dsmith_> thanks guys
<x_zeuss> and what other distro cand u suggest that is as up to date as *buntu, looks good and works good?
<admin_> yes Dr_willis
<biovore> x_zeuss: take your pick..  redhat, suse, debian
<biovore> debian might have the same problem though..
<Minataku> Gentoo, Fedora Core, FreeBSD, NetBSD
<x_zeuss> redhat=money, suse=very slow, debian=not very up to date
<biovore> fedora core == free
<biovore> thats redhat
<x_zeuss> i downloaded about 4 iso's of fedora, all broken
<INIT_6> you think some one can help me on this. I have done it before but forgot. I need to edit the grub/menu.lst file booted into the liveCD tried to mount /dev/sde3 but nothing shows. how do i get to the grub files what are installed
<Dr_willis> admin_,  thers also the redhat liberationfonts - that are worth grabbing   http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/30/installing-redhats-free-liberation-fonts/
<Minataku> There's Gentoo, or you can try one of the BSDs like FreeBSD or NetBSD
<Dr_willis> Hmm pc cant install or cant boot the live cd's ?
<admin_> ok Dr_willis
<admin_> they only come as RPMs Dr_willis
<admin_> ah, someone made a .deb of them Dr_willis
<dsmith_> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<stdin> INIT_6: "sudo mount /dev/sde3 /mnt" then it'll be in /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst  (if it's your root partition)
<INIT_6> just got it. I was a idiot. trying to mount my swap not my root. thats why it wasn't working thanks for the help stdin
<stdin> heh
<Minataku> lol
<Celebrindal> does anyone know how to use Amarok properly?
<Celebrindal> because I for one do NOT... I cant do a darn thing on it....
<Dr_willis> admin_,  :) or ya can get the tar.gz to install for a normal user
<Dr_willis> Hmm. run amarok, point it to my Music dir.. hit play
<wildweasel_> woot.. I may have to switch everythign to kunbuntu.. this is great..
<Dr_willis> There we go.. using the Liberation fonts now. :)
<NickPresta> I think I'm confused. There is a java sdk 1.5 package, correct?
<Dr_willis> I think so.
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I never understand all the java bits and names...
<INIT_6> After install getting invalid partition table.  So i went into grub changed root to root (hd0,1) and in device map removed everything and put (hd0) ?dev/sde
<INIT_6> This is becuase I have a couple SATA controller cards and the order of my drives are not the same during boot up as they are after the linux kernal loads
<Dr_willis> !find sdk
<ubotu> Found: kdesdk-dbg, kdesdk-doc-html, kdesdk-scripts, eclipse-sdk, eclipse-sdk-nls (and 17 others)
<hydrogen> !find jdk
<Dr_willis> !find java-sdk
<ubotu> Found: icedtea-java7-jdk, sun-java5-jdk, sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> Found: free-java-sdk, icedtea-java7-jdk
<Dr_willis> 1.5 is 5?
<Dr_willis> whats different from a sdj to a jdk ?
<Dr_willis> sdk vs. jdk
<hydrogen> sdk/jdk is the same thing
<hydrogen> java developer kit.. software developer kit
<Dr_willis> same thing - only different names.. :)
<maybeway36> jdk is a kind of sdk
<INIT_6> Did I mess up or any other reasons you know why it would give error "invalid partition table"
<Dr_willis> INIT_6,  hmm could use the grub shell and its 'find' command to find where the  grub files are at.
 * Dr_willis wonders how a sata controller card is seen by grub - if it needs a module loaded to work...
<Dr_willis> magic?
<INIT_6> could you remind me again how to get into the grub shell? just type grub?
<Dr_willis> at the grub menu - hit 'e' or c, or somthing like that. :)
<maybeway36> i think C
<Dr_willis> when booting. That way you can see what the actual grub  is seeing
<INIT_6> I don't get to the grub menu errors out before
<INIT_6> I have been going back into the liveCD to edit files
<Dr_willis> Ahh so grub isent even seeing the menu.lst eh? no menu entrys at all?
<INIT_6> yeah
<Dr_willis> You have a 'normal' drive not on an sata controller card?
<Dr_willis> It may be grub isent totally sure hat to do with drives on those cards.
<INIT_6> all drives are sata
<INIT_6> the install hdd is connected to my mother board
<Dr_willis> no sata on the mb eh.. Hmm..
<INIT_6> and have two other satacards
<Dr_willis> ok.Hmm. well that one on the mb should work then.
<Dr_willis> so grub loads then says invalid partition right away?
<INIT_6> It was working, then i tried to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.1 and frooze druing the install saved it a couple times but keept doing the same thing so I thought a reinstal would help.
<INIT_6> doesn't even get to grub
<INIT_6> I guess it does but don't see it
<Dr_willis> if grub isent even loading. that sounds like the bios is set to boot the wrong hd.
<Dr_willis> You using RAID or anything else special?
<INIT_6> no raid
<INIT_6> I might try playing with the bios
<angel> jeccrbt руссские есть?
<Dr_willis> I would almost be tempted to unplug all the extra hd's and just see if you can boot the one hd.
<INIT_6> cuz i  think you are right,
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<INIT_6> Thanks for the help, going to play with bios setting if that does work I will just unplug everything :)
<Dr_willis> when in doubt.. simpilfy!
<INIT_6> kiss it, why would i kiss a computer
<angel> ух ты! а руссифицировать Крбунту можна.))
<stdin> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<angel> ((
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. thers a lot of letters in that alphabet that ive never seen befor. :)
<BluesKaj> INIT_6, sometimes hitting the escape button just when grub is about to load will give you the grub menu...you can also edit the the /boot/grub/menu.lst and comment out the hiddenmenu command if it's causing the prob.
<Minataku> lol
<angel> im pogibat....((( hllp
<Dr_willis>  /nick Пожалуйста
<Dr_willis> Пожалуйста :Erroneous Nickname
<angel> bay =)
<Dr_willis> жжжж ж ж ж ж   - what kind of letter is that? It looks like a little spider.
<fernando_> someone here use kdevelop?? I need a bit help...
<biovore> I have done some stuff with it.. Not an expert though..
<biovore> can try #kdevelop
<fernando_> biovore: I did't, but is just a few user..so I am waiting the all time without answer :-p
<stdin> try asking the question and see if anyone knows
<biovore> rgr..
<fernando_> biovore: I want include a directore with headers on my project, how can I do that?
<biovore> add -I as a gcc flag
<biovore> -I/path/to/incude/dir
<INIT_6> hey, thanks, it was a bios setting. for some reason last install it worked with it set to boot from raid device this time worked booting from scsi device. I don't really understand how it could have been different unless my cmos got reset because my computer was turned off for about 5weeks
<fernando_> yes..I did that.. but doesnt work..
<stdin> fernando_: why not #include "directory/header/h"     ?
<Dr_willis> INIT_6,  seen that happen befor
<biovore> doing something wrong then..
<fernando_> stdin: because work just for a few files, later files include other files and the problem is to do it with each file..
<fernando_> stdin: isn't the right solution
<stdin> fernando_: open the "Automake Manager" tab (on the right) and click the Options button (near the top right), there you can set includes and flags
<vasilisa> How do you configure an ATI card to work well? I followed the site's instructions and set up the proprietary driver, only to find that all 2d including KDE were slow and choppy. Furthermore, when i ran openarena, all of the textures were messed up (but it ran)
<szakulec> what's the quickest way to create a package for something I built from source? (I'm not planning to distribute it currently)
<fernando_> how can I know the value of $(WX_LIBS)
<draik> If krecordmydesktop doesn't work right, what other apps can I use to record my desktop?
<fairman> Hi please how can i unload module ipw3945? I am trying to hibernate laptop.
<stdin> szakulec: quickest is "checkinstall", for local install only
<Dr_willis> fairman,  sudo rmmod ipw3945
<szakulec> okay- thanks
<fairman> Dr_willis: but only temporary, not forever and which command is for launch modul?
<Dr_willis> sudo modprobe whatevermodule
<fairman> thanks
<fernando_> how can I know the value of $(WX_LIBS)???
<Dr_willis> echo  $(WX_LIBS)
<Dr_willis> perhaps?
<stdin> helps if you give some context
<fernando_> Dr_willis: thanks
<hydrogen> err
<stdin> bash, Makefile, preprocessor
<hydrogen> that won't work
<biovore> yeah its probably a makefile varible
 * Dr_willis has no idea about makefiles or preprocessors. :)
<fernando_> Dr_willis: didn't work.. but thanks anyway..
<Dr_willis> its not a bash env variable that curtnely set then. :)
<stdin> if it's in a makefile then you could try "echo $(WX_LIBS)" in a home-made target
<hydrogen> Dr_willis: err, that wouldn't work in bash either
<hydrogen> $() is subshell syntax
<hydrogen> you want ${}
 * Dr_willis squinta
 * Dr_willis squinta
 * Dr_willis squints
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> Makefiles do use $() for variables
<Dr_willis> Time for a larger font!
<hydrogen> stdin: see the "in bash either" section? :)
<stdin> this would be an example of a home-made target to print the value http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/521
<stdin> then you do "make mytarget"
<fernando_> stdin: ok..one second..
<biovore> make babies..    Don't mind if I do.. :-P
<fernando_> stdin: didn't work..
<stdin> fernando_: what did it print?
<fernando_> make: *** No rule to make target
<paulo> hello people
 * Dr_willis looks around... People? Ahhhhh! people! :)
<paulo> Im having a little problem with broken packages
<paulo> anyone can help me?
 * Minataku meows and flicks a cheetah ear as he swishes his three fox tails back and forth
<Minataku> X3
<INIT_6> what packages are broken?
<bobito> Hey, I've been playing around with compiz and it doesn't respond to my super key.  I've played around with xmodmap and xev, and its set up correctly though.  I'm too new to linux to come up with any more ideas.  Anyone willing to help?
<Minataku> paulo: Is it Samba?
<paulo> it was samba
<Minataku> !sambabug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambabug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> It must be fixed now
<Minataku> Try again
<paulo> it is libgnomevfs2-common 127
<jagcorvair> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Minataku> Ew... GNOME.
<paulo> ok... but know eithe adept or apt-get cant do any install
<Minataku> Dirty disgusting garbage
<BluDog_Anchorite> is wireless still as big a pita as it used to be ?
<paulo> what can I doi with this?
<stdin> fernando_: are you sure you put it in right, it's the target name, then a newline and a tab, then the command
<fernando_> yes, I copy from you post..., but don't worry.. I am using the variable, its work at the moment...
<flaccid> wireless rox
<Dr_willis> if it works. :)
<Dr_willis> otherwise it sux.
<paulo> sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop doesnt work
<paulo> what more can I do to force remove libgnomevfs2-common?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-desktop is jsut a meta packakage - it wont really remove much of anything
<Dr_willis> !info libgnomevfs2-common
<ubotu> libgnomevfs2-common: GNOME Virtual File System (common files). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 465 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<jagcorvair> System is now 100% KDE.
<Dr_willis> apt-get remove -force -purge libgnomevfs2-common     perhaps?
<jagcorvair> I have many packages installed
<Dr_willis> or is it --force --purge ?
<jagcorvair> For the life of this computer, I cannot get it to play a DVD
<jagcorvair> Some issue with Kaffeine and permissions.
<paulo> =<val>???
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I don't think "-force" is good there
<paulo> why?
<jagcorvair> For all of you using Kaffeine, what are your settings?
<ardchoille> paulo: sudo apt-get remove -purge should zap it
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: It's --purge
<ardchoille> ok
<paulo> i will try
<ardchoille> Well, I use aptitude
<paulo> nope!
<paulo> nothing
<ardchoille> paulo: What errors do you get?
<paulo> error 127
<paulo> Erros foram encontrados durante processamento de:
<paulo>  libgnomevfs2-common
<paulo>  synaptic
<paulo> translating to english: there were found errors during processing
<ardchoille> Isn't error 127 meaning a process wasn't found?
<Minataku> Try purging those two packages
<ardchoille> paulo: Are you compiling something?
<paulo> dpkg: erro processando libgnomevfs2-common (--remove):
<paulo>  subprocesso post-removal script retornou código de saída de error 127
<paulo> nothing
<paulo> dpkg: erro processando libgnomevfs2-common (--remove):
<paulo>  subprocesso post-removal script retornou código de saída de error 127
<paulo> In english:
<paulo> dpkg: error processing libgnomevfs2-common (--remove):
<paulo>  subprocess post-removal script return exit error code 127
<jagcorvair> Does anyone know what I may be missing in this system which will not allow DVD playback?
<ardchoille> paulo: apt-cache policy libgnomevfs2-common | grep Installed
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: libdvdcss2 ?
<paulo> ardchoille: returned nothing
<paulo> Minataku: tried purge both, nothing
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Installed
<ardchoille> paulo: Ok, you may have other provlems because that should have returned something
<stdin> it's case sensitive, so "Installed" is not the same as "installed"
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: Hold on, I'm looking at my system..
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Thank you
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: libdvdread3  and  libdvdnav4 ?
<paulo> both installed and Installed returnd nothing
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Would you mind sending me your "dpkg --get-selections > filename.txt"
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Got those installed too
<BluesKaj> jagcorvair, what message do you receive when dvds won't play ?
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: I feel that won't help as much as the way BluesKaj  is attacking this :)
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: It's all in Kaffeine. I don't have sufficient rights. I'm missing plug-ins. Things along those lines
<BluesKaj> jagcorvair, what about other media players like VLC ?
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: Nothing will play the DVDs :(
<jagcorvair> I have many players, none work
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: libxine1-ffmpeg ?
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: installed
<ardchoille> Interesting
<jagcorvair> I just tried with a backup DVD. It didn't even show a prompt
<paulo> well guys,,,, thanks all for trying to help
<BluesKaj> puzzler that
<paulo> have to work tomorrow
<paulo> bye all!
<ardchoille> paulo: Try the forums
<paulo> I will... thanks ardchoille
<jagcorvair> I am thinking about reinstalling Kubuntu 7.10
<jagcorvair> Yes? No?
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: Did you use 3rd party scripts for installing/tweaking?
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Nope.
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: BluesKaj: Would you recommend I just start fresh?
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: I have found that xine and mplayer work great. They are the only two which support closed captions so I like them.
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: I never cared for CC. Kaffeine has worked on my other computer
<ardchoille> I'vbe never figured out how to get kaffeine to display colsed captions
<jagcorvair> Interesting....
<jagcorvair> This computer has two drives
<jagcorvair> The top drive is solely CD burner; does not play DVDs
<ardchoille> CD-R
<sammy> (not saying there aren't any reasons why) why would someone install a mozilla thunderbird extension through adept-installer/manager instead of through thunderbird's add-on manager?
<BluesKaj> reinstalling 7.10 is an option jagcorvair , albeit a rather drastic one ...of i must ask the obvious question does system settings/advanced/disk&filesystems show the dvdrom ?
<jagcorvair> The other drive, the one that doesn't want to work, Is a DL DVD burner. I just put in a CD and it didn't even load as it did with the CD-R drive.
<ardchoille> sammy: Reasons #1 the package manager can auto-=update the extension so the user doesn't have to worry about it
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: Checking right now.....
<sammy> ardchoille: gold star. and cookie
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: Yes, it does
<sammy> that's a fantastic reason.
<ardchoille> :)
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: Mount: /media/cdrom1    device:  /dev/scd1     Type: Auto
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: Oh yeah, it's on disabled. It won't enable
<sammy> thunderbird's package manager doesn't automagically (or have the option to) check for updates, like the firefox add-on manager?
<sammy> s/package manager/extension manager/
<BluesKaj> jagcorvair, it will be disabled if there's no media in the device
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: The Kubuntu 7.10 CD is inside the DVD drive
<jagcorvair> I think I'm going to start fresh
<BluesKaj> got me puzzled unless you didn't choose a username & password when you installed
<BluesKaj> actaully I'm glad he din't see that last remark :)
<ardchoille> sammy: Not sure, but think about this. What happens if there is a huge security hole and a security update to the extension and I don't use thunderbird for a month.. that security hole goes unpatched for a month until I run tb again? But, if I install it via the package manager, it gets updated sooner.
<ardchoille> It may not be a big deal, but I dislike leaving updates go for more than 24 hours.
<bobito> Hey, I've been playing around with compiz and it doesn't respond to my super key.  I've played around with xmodmap and xev, and its set up correctly though.  I'm too new to linux to come up with any more ideas.  Anyone willing to help?
<draik> !compiz | bobito
<ubotu> bobito: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<bobito> thanks
<bobito> out of curiosity, is there a reason it didnt ship with>
<bobito> ?
<stdin> because it doesn't work well with kde
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: Actually, I did read your last comment
<jagcorvair> :)
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: Yes, I do have a un/pw
<ardchoille> bobito: Just my opinion, but I'm glad it didn't. Not everyone wants to have to uninstall that junk after first boot.
<bobito> ardchoille: why do you dislike it so much?
<jagcorvair> I am getting the same error again. No Xserver when I try to install through the Live CD
<ardchoille> bobito: That would be off-topic :)
<sammy> ardchoille: crap, okay. next trip to seattle, you get cookies
<legnaleurc> I even can't found a compiz window manager for KDE....
<ardchoille> sammy: :D
<bobito> ccsm worked fine
<bobito> ardchoille, tell me in a pm?
<stdin> legnaleurc: kde-window-decorator ?
<jagcorvair> Aside from rebuilding this moded Dell, what options do I have for making the DVD player work?
<stdin> bobito: ?
<ardchoille> bobito: If you like it, use it :)
<bingwuwang_> adept bengqui
<bobito> ardchoille: I love it, and I will, I've just never heard ill speak of it.  You've piqued my curiosity : )
<bingwuwang_> anyone who can speak chinese
<bingwuwang_> ?
<stdin> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
 * stdin waits...
<ardchoille> stdin: lol
<bingwuwang_> thank you
<legnaleurc> "!cn"....?
<stdin> makes ubotu speak
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<legnaleurc> got it
<draik> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<draik> Good ubotu
<INIT_6> When booting it says grub 1.5 loading please wait then freezes. Can't hit esc fast enough to get to the menu. any ideas why it's doing that?
<bingwuwang> 中文
<legnaleurc> ....
<legnaleurc> INIT_6 : error code?
<INIT_6> no error code, I wish there was to get me started
<BluesKaj> !cn | bingwuwang
<ubotu> bingwuwang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ardchoille> INIT_6: you can change the menu timeout in /boot/grub/menu.lst (the "timeout" line)
<INIT_6> drive is /dev/sde  root is on /dev/sde2   menu.lst root (hd0,1) device map hd0 = /dev/sde
<INIT_6> I don't think it's loading the menu.
<INIT_6> I think it's freezing before it hits the menu. I reinstalled the grub just in case no go.
<stdin> if it wasn't loading the menu then it would drop you to the grub command line
<INIT_6> You know how it normal says loading grub 1.5 right before the menu. it freezes there
<bingwuwang> .cn
<Rukus> anyone know anything about 3d acceleration on xpress 200m
<bingwuwang> 中文
<BluesKaj> !cn | bingwuwang
<ubotu> bingwuwang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jtt> kdm ignoring  xorg.conf  modes  is that possible?
<jtt> no kubuntu upgrades for X or kdm  no info on the web any ideas
<MyNameIsURL> hallo all
<BluesKaj> !hi MyNameIsURL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi mynameisurl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MyNameIsURL> I just installed Gutsy and am having a bit of trouble installing softwares
<BluesKaj> hehe
<renkastle> hello!
<MyNameIsURL> ubotu quote being a smartass
<MyNameIsURL> nice
<MyNameIsURL> cool bot
<legnaleurc> jtt : cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BluesKaj> my fault
 * lavacano201014 disconnects [/ame]
<jtt> legnaleurc, ok will look
<MyNameIsURL> I want to install alien but I'm getting some weird errors
<BluesKaj> !hi | renkastle
<ubotu> renkastle: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<renkastle> Thanks :D
<MyNameIsURL> I keep getting inexplicable "(28 No space left on device)"errors
<renkastle> Im using the live CD :P
<INIT_6> if i just have swap and / do I have to have a boot flag set?
<renkastle> but i cant mount my ntfs partition!! :(
<stdin> grub doesn't care about boot flags
<BluesKaj> MyNameIsURL, why are trying to run RPMs , most non repos apps are available as debs or tar files ?
<INIT_6> thanks
<MyNameIsURL> I'm trying to install  the damn Flash plugin
<MyNameIsURL> it's available as a .tar.gz
<renkastle> firefox installs the plugin automaticaly..
<renkastle> sorry my english sucks :P
<MyNameIsURL> it's not working
<BluesKaj> it's in the repos AFAIK
<MyNameIsURL> one sec
<stdin> MyNameIsURL: open adept manager (KMenu->System->Adept Manager) and install the package called "kubuntu-restricted-extras" to get everything, or just "flashplugin-nonfree" for flash
<MyNameIsURL> Shit
<MyNameIsURL> "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem."
<stdin> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MyNameIsURL> sorry
<MyNameIsURL> ok
<MyNameIsURL> I been at this for over an hour now
<MyNameIsURL> I've been going round in circles chasing after the same few recurring error messages
<legnaleurc> # apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<legnaleurc> ?
<stdin> if you get errors post them to pastebin
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MyNameIsURL> $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MyNameIsURL> Reading package lists... Done
<MyNameIsURL> Building dependency tree
<MyNameIsURL> Reading state information... Done
<MyNameIsURL> E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<stdin> I did say to use pastebin...
<legnaleurc> # apt-get update
<legnaleurc> then try again
<MyNameIsURL> OK i been through this before, but here goes...
<stdin> I'd say you have no sources enabled, happens when you have no net connection at install
<MyNameIsURL> I have like 4 sources
<legnaleurc> uncomment sources?
<stdin> including multiverse?
<MyNameIsURL> but whenever I try to use Adept to add new sources, it crashes
<stdin> that happens when you put in a bad line
<MyNameIsURL> hold on, lemme check my .soources file
<stdin> open the sources.list   kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> post it to pastebin
<MyNameIsURL> it's still updating
<ardchoille> Wow, just learned how to put kubuntu alternate cd, kubuntu desktop cd, knoppix and sysresccd on one livedvd
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | MyNameIsURL
<ubotu> MyNameIsURL: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<MyNameIsURL> I been there
<MyNameIsURL> when I generate those source lists, do I just replace the entire sources.list with them?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ubuntu> hello
<MyNameIsURL> I'm getting a bunch of errors on this update
<BluesKaj> unless you have some that you want to keep, MyNameIsURL
<MyNameIsURL> Bad header lines
<MyNameIsURL> 404 errors
<BluesKaj> yeaj MyNameIsURL , that's happening with repos , depends on your location
<Chufo> r:r
<MyNameIsURL> ok now I ought to completely overwrite my sources file with the generated text from source-o-matic?
<stdin> yep
<BluesKaj> yeah , unless you want to keep some repos like medibuntu
<jackolas> There is an error with the group naming of Dolphin
<jackolas> In the 'task bar'
<jackolas> nd the Grub install name for Kubuntu on the release alt CD was "Ubuntu 7.10"
 * blackwaltz yawns
<mmorse757> #
<mmorse757>     /msg nickserv set email <your-email-address>
<mmorse757> #
<mmorse757>     /msg nickserv set email <your-email-address>
<MyNameIsURL> ok it's not letting me overwrite the sources.list file
<stdin> MyNameIsURL: did you open it with kdesu?
<MyNameIsURL> yes
<MyNameIsURL> and then with sudo
<MyNameIsURL> tried both
<stdin> don't use sudo with it
<nosrednaekim> MyNameIsURL: are you doing it as root?
<stdin> what message does it give you
<MyNameIsURL> ok now it worked
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<MyNameIsURL> so now what to do to get the Flash plugin going?
<MyNameIsURL> I have never had to do this in Linux before
<nosrednaekim> !search flash
<ubotu> Found: flash 9, gnash, flash64, fffc, flash, flash64bit, flash9, flashplayer, font
<MyNameIsURL> this is the first time I;ve installed Linux on a machine which I use for the Web
<nosrednaekim> !into flash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about into flash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> you need to open adept, then click "Fetch Updates" then install "flashplugin-nonfree"
<BluesKaj> MyNameIsURL,  click on edit /select all/ delete , then copy and paste the source-o-matic generated file into the blank sources.list
<MyNameIsURL> mostly I've used my Linux boxes as servers or for IRC or whatever
<MyNameIsURL> ok Blues, I've done that
<MyNameIsURL> and saved the sources file
<BluesKaj> right
<MyNameIsURL> so now, to install the softwares...
<nosrednaekim> oh my.... the freewin plugin is amazing.
<BluesKaj> what's freewin ?
<MyNameIsURL> ok Firefox still can't install the plugin
<MyNameIsURL> it doesn't install
<MyNameIsURL> a link comes up to do it manually...
<MyNameIsURL> and that kinks to pages with the .tar.gz and the .rpm files
<stdin> restart firefox after the install
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: compiz plugin...
<nosrednaekim> MyNameIsURL: also, try viewing a flash page in konqueror,for me, it only works for konqueror.
<BluesKaj> well, sacktime for me
<nosrednaekim> night BluesKaj
<stdin> if it works in konqueror then it will work in firefox, konqueror looks in the same place as firefox
<MyNameIsURL> "No plugins were installed."
<nosrednaekim> stdin: yeah, I don't know why firefox isn't likeing it.
<MyNameIsURL> "Adobe Flash Player Failed"
<MyNameIsURL> yeah the Flash movies don't even show up in Konqueror
<nosrednaekim> MyNameIsURL: in konqueror you have to enable the plugin
<MyNameIsURL> and if I go to YouTube, instead of the movie images, there are just words that link to the download page
<cpk1> is there a xine channel?
<MyNameIsURL> uh, how do I enable Flash in Konqueror?
<nosrednaekim> MyNameIsURL: setttings->configure konqueror->plugins
<MyNameIsURL> OK I'm there...
<nosrednaekim> err.... go to the plugins tab
<nosrednaekim> and expand that tree view
<MyNameIsURL> yeah I see that, but Flash is not in there
<nosrednaekim> go over to the scan tab and scan for plugins
<MyNameIsURL> ok that did nothing
<nosrednaekim> hrmph
<MyNameIsURL> in Konqueror, the Flash animations don't even show up as Flash animations
<MyNameIsURL> they just look like pictures
<arch3angel> anyone know where to go to remove an application for startup and add a different one
<NickPresta> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<nosrednaekim> MyNameIsURL: it shows something though?
<arch3angel> in my system i dont have preferences
<MyNameIsURL> ok it just worked
<MyNameIsURL> I just ran the damn shell script again and  it worked
<MyNameIsURL> hmmm...
<MyNameIsURL> the movies don't want to run properly though
<arch3angel> i dont see pref inside system
<nosrednaekim> MyNameIsURL: in firefox or konqueror?
<NickPresta> arch3angel, what do you want to start at boot time?
<arch3angel> remove google desktop
<arch3angel> add kwikdisk
<MyNameIsURL> Firefox
<arch3angel> any suggestions
<MyNameIsURL> hmmm.. it only plasys the 1st half-second of a YouTube video, then it stops
<MyNameIsURL> and never downloads any more
<arch3angel> nick and suggestions
<maduser> what flash player do you use?
<MyNameIsURL> I just downloaded the plugin
<maduser> from adept?
<MyNameIsURL> adept?
<maduser> yeah thats the probelm
<MyNameIsURL> ok...
<maduser> the box thing with the cd
<maduser> it has lots of plugins and programs
<maduser> just type in adobe and click install for flashplayernonfree
<MyNameIsURL> oh you mean the package manager
<maduser> yeah
<MyNameIsURL> well how do I use Adept to indtall Flash? I justb downloaded the tar.gz and then ran the shell script from the command line
<maduser> yeah with apted search for adobe
<maduser> rright click flashplayernonfree
<maduser> and click request install
<maduser> then click apply changes
<maduser> first though remove the one you install
<sledge> Can someone point me to a HowTo for running 3d applications in a 32-bit chroot?
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: The package manager simply downloads the tarball for flash and installs the same way you did. The only advantage with the package manager, wrt flash, is it will offer automatic updates to flash.
<MyNameIsURL> I don't see it in the list
<MyNameIsURL> I typed in "Adobe" and got no results
<maduser> flashpalyernonfree
<arch3angel> anyone have a lead on this startup application i am having
<maduser> are you using add or remove programs?
<maduser> i found it
<arch3angel> trying to remove google desktop from startup and add kwikdisk
<maduser> in the manager
<MyNameIsURL> I see it
<MyNameIsURL> one sec
<MyNameIsURL> DAMN IT!!!
<MyNameIsURL> "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<arch3angel> this is bugging the crap out of me, i should have preferences
<maduser> ah wait
<scott__> i've got a ? involving dial up internet...
<scott__> i can connect to this chat room dbut cant browse internet through konqueror
<wols_> scott__: if you can't how are you here?
<scott__> lol, good question....
<wols_> also what does "ping google.com" say?
<scott__> i can ping it and it responds, no packets lost
<wols_> oh, other way around, konq is not working
<scott__> yeah
<MyNameIsURL> I wanted to install compiz, but now I'm thinking that if the Flash plugin is this much of a bitch I prolly shouldn't even think about that
<wols_> then it's a konq issue. wrong proxy or such
<wols_> other browsers wort? wget google.com works?
<scott__> hmm, lemme try real quick, 1 sec
<scott__> it got it
<scott__> lol
<scott__> just konq is bein a pain...
<scott__> An error occurred while loading http://google.com:
<scott__> Could not connect to host http://google.com/.
<scott__> that's the error konq gives me
<arch3angel> can anyone tell me how to disable google search from starting up
<goingtomoonbrb> Is there a gui interface for setting up samba shares in kubuntu?
<r-vip> hay alguien que hable espaniol
<ardchoille> !es | r-vip
<ubotu> r-vip: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Ahmuck> is there a tool that i can sync my laptop to my desktop and viceversa?
<arch3angel> any help would be appreciated
<scott__> hmm, kopete won't connect either
<scott__> this is sucky...
<Rukus> anyone here know anything about DRI and xpress 200m?
<MyNameIsURL> I often get this error when I install packages: "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<kevin> !logout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logout - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rukus> !dri
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<posingaspopular> DEAR KUBUNTU. PLEASE TO HAVE PASSWORD FOR CAPS LOCK UNLOCK?
<arch3angel> how do i disable startup applications
<Rukus> do you speak english?
<Rukus> posingaspopular:
<posingaspopular> yea i do
<posingaspopular> sorry i was in a joking mood
<Rukus> oh ok
<Rukus> wasnt funny
<Rukus> sorry.
<Rukus> but hi
<MyNameIsURL> this ain't workin
<Rukus> what two or three words does "ain't" break down to?
<Rukus> :P
<kevin> is an admin on right now?
<arch3angel> how do i disable startup applications
<Rukus> how do i enable DRI
<MyNameIsURL> 4 words
<MyNameIsURL> ain't not noway nohow
<Rukus> lol
<MyNameIsURL> if a damn Flash plugin is giving me this much trouble, I dunno if this was such a great idea
<MyNameIsURL> maybe I ought to just keep using this OS for my servers
<Rukus> does fglrx supoort composite with DRI?
<Rukus> ohhh
<Rukus> u need help??
<wols_> Rukus: no
<Rukus> wit hflash?
<Rukus> err flash
<MyNameIsURL> the stupid Flash plug is not working
<kevin> i need an admin to log off madusr
<Rukus> what do you run? amd64?
<MyNameIsURL> no... it's an INel
<MyNameIsURL> Intel
<Rukus> hmm
<MyNameIsURL> P4 um... 2.8 GHz
<Rukus> what broswer?
<MyNameIsURL> HT
<MyNameIsURL> no browser
<MyNameIsURL> I mean
<MyNameIsURL> it doesn't work in any browser
<Rukus> err um what
<Rukus> use firefox
<MyNameIsURL> Yeah right?
<Rukus> serious
<MyNameIsURL> it doesnt work
<MyNameIsURL> I prefer FF
<Rukus> and try:  sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<Rukus> errr
<MyNameIsURL> yeah I know
<Rukus> and try:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Rukus> should work flawlessly?
<MyNameIsURL> one sec, let me try again
<MyNameIsURL> I agree
<MyNameIsURL> it SHOULD
<Rukus> try removing it once, and then reinstall
<Rukus> yah i know hey. i ran into some problems myself, reinstalled compiz 3 times
<Rukus> then i found out, maybe my graphics card just sucks
<MyNameIsURL> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<MyNameIsURL> when I do that, I get:
<tokstow> HEY ... I'm planning to set a lan chat, many people prefers IRC another says JABBER... what should I choose and Why?
<MyNameIsURL> "
<Rukus> mIRC
<MyNameIsURL> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<MyNameIsURL> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<MyNameIsURL> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<MyNameIsURL> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<MyNameIsURL> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<MyNameIsURL> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<MyNameIsURL> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].
<MyNameIsURL> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<Rukus> hey
<tokstow> why rukus?
<arch3angel> can someone please advise me on how to disable google desktop from starting and add kwikdisk to the startup
<Rukus> try pastebin.ca MyNameIsURL in future
<MyNameIsURL> and... why the hell can I install BitchX?
<MyNameIsURL> pastebin.ca
<MyNameIsURL> ?
<Rukus> try getting used to apt-get maybe.... works best for me as an installer for packages
<Rukus> yeah, you can use it to paste lots of lines of text and it gives u a link so u dont flood chan
<MyNameIsURL> nothing wants to work
<MyNameIsURL> ok
<MyNameIsURL> apt-get is what I've been using
<MyNameIsURL> but all I get is error messages
<Rukus> hmm
<Rukus> are all your repositories enabled?
<Rukus> i'm farily new myself, soooo
<Rukus> fairly..
<MyNameIsURL> I think so... one sec
<MyNameIsURL> what's the path to the sources.list?
<MyNameIsURL> etc/...
<Rukus> i dont know how to do some things egarding that outside using apt manager
<Rukus> err adept manager
<wols_>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<arch3angel> how does someone disable an application from starting on login
<MyNameIsURL> hell
<MyNameIsURL> it's BLANK!
<arch3angel> maduser can you pm me please
<wols_> MyNameIsURL: what error messages exactly with apt-get? FULL output of it
<MyNameIsURL> WTF?
<MyNameIsURL> one sec
<arch3angel> maduser pm me please
<arch3angel> still dealing with the startup crap
<MyNameIsURL> "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem"
<MyNameIsURL> there's one of them
<MyNameIsURL> I'm running apt-get update now
<MyNameIsURL> I suppose there's no point in worrying about getting my video card or wireless card drivers set up
<arch3angel> or disabling startup applications
<yosef> hello
<tokstow> hello
<arch3angel> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW TO STOP APPLICATIONS WHEN YOU LOG IN AND ADD AN APPLICATION YOU WANT TO STARTUP
<kyled185> what application
<arch3angel> google desktop
<arch3angel> stop
<arch3angel> kwikdisk add
<kyled185> arch3angel, System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> System Services
<arch3angel> brb
<arch3angel> would it be under single user?
<kyled185> arch3angel, Multiuser Mode (5)
<Darkrift411> in adept updater, im showing a nvidia-glx update. if I update and have problems like i did isntalling drivers the first time is there a way to set a "restore point" of sorts to revert back easily?
<wols_> Darkrift411: no
<wols_> you can dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and use vesa to get X back (no 3D there tho)
<wols_> and then fix your nvidia-glx problem
<Darkrift411> damn
<wols_> why do you want to update it?
<arch3angel> i cant find the services assoc. with google desktop
<Darkrift411> i was hoping for better performance under wine (I play wow with wine)
<arch3angel> no service for google desktopp
<arch3angel> i never figured it would be so darn hard to start and stop applications
<wols_> arch3angel: how did you install google desktop?
<arch3angel> i believe apt-get but it has been a long time since the install
<arch3angel> i also want to have kwikdisk startup
<wols_> ~/.xsession
<wols_> if you installed google desktop there is a package for it you can uninstall. is there?
<wols_> but considering google-destkop isn't free software, I sorta doubt you did
<arch3angel> ~/.xsession you mean under my home folder
<arch3angel> i dont have that folder
<arch3angel> i meant file
<arch3angel> how do i get kwikdisk to startup
<wols_> I just told you
<arch3angel> i dont have ~/.xsession do i need to create one?
<arch3angel> i see a .xsession-errors
<arch3angel> i just checked i downloaded the deb file from google and added the application that way
<wols_> then uninstall it the same way, or dpkg-reoconfigure it
<Rukus> anyone know anything about DRI on the xpress 200m?
<arch3angel> what about kwikdisk?
<wols_> also helpful is dpkg -L to see the binary names under which it could be running (and started)
<wols_> Rukus: install the fglrx
<wols_> *driver
<wols_> arch3angel: I woN't tell you a 3rd time
<Rukus> its installed
<Rukus> i have compiz working, etc...
<Rukus> but
<Rukus> when i type glxinfo i get
<arch3angel> dpkg
<Rukus> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<jalbert> heh
<\dEAD> anyone using hellanzb?
<wols_> Rukus: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wols_> also: what drivers?
<Rukus> fglrx ati
<arch3angel> its late - i dont think i am all there now to deal with this - thanks for the help wols_
<Rukus> proprietary
<wols_> Rukus: what version that compiz is working?
<Rukus> gutsy gibbons
<Rukus> err
<Rukus> what do u want to know?
<wols_> your fglrx version
<Rukus> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<Rukus> that?
<Rukus> i dont know
<Rukus> i used kubunu software channels to install it
<wols_> how can compiz work on 8.37 when there is no libcomposite support with that driver?
<MyNameIsURL> hell..
<MyNameIsURL> I can't open Adept now
<Rukus> hmmm
<MyNameIsURL> "
<MyNameIsURL> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<MyNameIsURL> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<Rukus> well i have fancy desktop graphics
 * Rukus OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)hugs
<Rukus> oops
 * Rukus shrugs
<MyNameIsURL> maybe I ought to just delete this whole OS and step back down to Dapper
<Rukus> i'm even more confused now
<Rukus> now apparently i made something work that shouldnt?
<wols_> MyNameIsURL: maybe you should close your open copy of any libapt using program?
<Rukus> this is the output of glxinfo
<Rukus> http://pastebin.ca/783377
<neville> Hey, is it at all possible to reset a user back to default settings for everything without having to delete it and make a new one?
<neville> Because I've done something to stuff my multiple desktops up (the mouse touches the edge of the screen and switches, Windows don't clip to the edge of the screen, etc)
<neville> And it's really
<neville> Very, truly, incredibly annoying~
<Excelsior> Can anyone assist me with this cursed wireless? For some reason, ever since I installed Gutsy, my wifi card (TEW-421PC B1) refuses to work with Kubuntu, or vice a versa. Now don't get me wrong- my card worked perfectly in Edgy and Feisty, and I have the latest ndiswrapper-commons and utils packages as well as the driver installed. Under  KNetworkManager, it says "No active devices" and I can't even locate wlan0 as an interface.
<wols_> Excelsior: what wlan chip does it use?
<Excelsior> wols_: Marvell Libertas rev. 03
<Excelsior> Which is, also to the extent of my searches, supported
<wols_> for ndiswrapper kinds of "support"
<Rukus> i'll never get DRI i guess
<simion314> hi, i want to monitor an application to find what files cretes and modifies, i want to stop this application to let traces of it existed in my sistem, do you know something that can he
<ingo_> Hello there everyone, I am using compiz fusion with KDE and would like to know, if it is possible to start the compiz window manager at the KDM login-screen already
<ingo_> so that compiz is enabled for the login-process in KDM and stays active after that
<maduser> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<wols_> ingo_: why?
<Solifugus> clear
<Solifugus> Just got a usb webcam and plugged it in--how can i know if it works?
<Yorokobi> What's the best way to start KDE4 (gutsy)? The instructions in the Kubuntu announcements specify files that don't exist ...
<wols_> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<wols_> Solifugus: check dmesg
<Solifugus> wols_: yep.. it says its registered.........
<Solifugus> but what app. can i use to see myself?
<maduser> !bestest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bestest - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<purpleposeidon> !worst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about worst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<purpleposeidon> !microsoft
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<wols_> purpleposeidon: don't abuse the bot
<Rukus> lolol
<Solifugus> so what program can i use to view/record myself via my new usb webcam?
<purpleposeidon> *maybe* sane
<maduser> whoever programed that bot knows hos stuff
<biovore> the bot reads a file the developers put info in..
<maduser> yeah but whater the bot says are the developers ideas
<ingo_> wols_: I thought it would be nice, because at the time when compiz window manager starts, the screen is black for some seconds
<maduser> thats how it starts
<jake_> hi
<ingo_> but when it starts with kdm I think one wouldn't notice it
<ingo_> its just an idea. nothing very essential
<ingo_> I just thought I'd like to have that :)
<Kr4t05> Okay... Random thing... The Firefox icon in my Kmenu is supersized... Any ideas?
<Kr4t05> I've tried changing the icon, but every time it comes out ginormous.
<MyNameIsURL> I'm now downloading the Dapper LiveCD
<MyNameIsURL> hello?
<jake_> i am getting cannot verify the update tool
<maduser> hi
<maduser> !ubutu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maduser> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MyNameIsURL> I am sooo disappointed with Gutsy...
<MyNameIsURL> I'm gonna install Dapper instead
<maduser> so your like downgrading?
<MyNameIsURL> that's not the way I see it
<maduser> ah
<Kr4t05> MyNameIsURL: Why not Feisty of Edgy?
<MyNameIsURL> I'm switchuing from a developmental version to a stable version
<Kr4t05> Uh...
<Kr4t05> Gutsy is stable...
<MyNameIsURL> heh
<Kr4t05> It's just that Dapper is the LTS version.
<maduser> he just cannot use it
<MyNameIsURL> I've spent the past 3-4 hours just trying to install FLASH
<Kr4t05> Right.....
<MyNameIsURL> LTS?
<maduser> youtube is not everthing
<Kr4t05> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<MyNameIsURL> it's not just about YouTube
<Kr4t05> Also
<Kr4t05> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<maduser> what else is there to see
<MyNameIsURL> I can't install the restricted drivers
<maduser> there is a tool for that
<MyNameIsURL> it doesnt work for me
<MyNameIsURL> at least, it didn't
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: Which video card do you have?
<Kr4t05> Thirdly, what system arcitecture are you running? x86? x64?
<MyNameIsURL> x86
<Kr4t05> Then, Flash should work fine. I installed it via the kubuntu-restricted-extras package and everything worked.
<Kr4t05> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<lovre> hi all
<ardchoille> hi lovre
<lovre> i downloaded a game and it is in .run format. How do i install/run it=
<lovre> ?
<MyNameIsURL> It's an NVIDIA chipset
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: Did yo install nvidia drivers?
<MyNameIsURL> I was unable to
<Kr4t05> My
<ardchoille> Why? Errors?
<MyNameIsURL> Adept was giving me a ton of trouble
<MyNameIsURL> yes errors
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: If you give me the model of your nvidia card, I can attempt to help you install the dirvers
<dudeicles> how do I install opengl?
<MyNameIsURL> my vid card is a NVIDIA Geforce FX Go5600
<Kr4t05> dudeicles: OpenGL is installed by default. I can assume you mean 3D accelerated drivers?
<MyNameIsURL> well right now I'm fixing to install Dapper
<MyNameIsURL> yea
<dudeicles> well for some reason my computer thinks I don't have opengl installed
<Kr4t05> MyNameIsURL: If anything, you'll have more trouble on Dapper, as it's an older version with less new features, but that might work for you.
<Kr4t05> dudeicles: Do you have a 3D enabled graphics driver installed?
<dudeicles> well I did
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: I can help you install nvidia drivers if you want
<dudeicles> Kr4t05: check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45088/
<MyNameIsURL> well let me get Dapper installed
<dudeicles> that's what I believe shows me if opengl is installed.
<MyNameIsURL> 2 minutes then I'll burn the CD then I'll be offline for awhile while I reinstall
<MyNameIsURL> this kinda sucks
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: Would yo mind pastebin your sources.list?
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MyNameIsURL> I'm  not running Linux right now
<ardchoille> ok
<MyNameIsURL> I booted into Windows to burn the CD because my CD burner wasn't working
<dudeicles> any ideas Kr4t05?
<MyNameIsURL> before I reinstall Linux though, I'll boot into it real quick and pastebin my sources.list
<Kr4t05> dudeicles: Hrm, not sure, I'm about to go to bed... Maybe someone else can help you?
<dudeicles> ok
<MyNameIsURL> can somebody give me a little assistance for awhile?
<MyNameIsURL> I can stay up for maybe another hour or so
<ardchoille> I can try
<MyNameIsURL> I'll reboot now, the LiveCD has finished downloading
<MyNameIsURL> this'll be the last chance before I just wipe the whole installation and start fresh
<MyNameIsURL> brb
<sn00zer> how can i uninstall a program installed from a tarball?
<ardchoille> sn00zer: You'll have to unpack it, cd into the folder, run ./configure, make and then sudo make uninstall. That's assuming the developer included an uninstall script.
<sn00zer> ardchoille: i'm guessing this -> make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<sn00zer>     means there's no uninstall script?
<ardchoille> sn00zer: That's an accurate guess
<sn00zer> crap... so now what? just delete the directory?
<ardchoille> sn00zer: Or you could look at the make file and see where the files get copied to and rm them.
<sn00zer> ok
<ardchoille> sn00zer: What was the app?
<newguyss> hi, how do I add a folder to the /usr/local/ its telling me access denied?
<sn00zer> virtualbox but i got it from the website not the repos
<ardchoille> newguyss: Why do you want to add a folder there? What are you doing?
<ardchoille> sn00zer: That would be a lesson to use the repos instead of compiling
<newguyss> I need to add geoserver and it needs to be there
<newguyss> ardchoille: any problem in doing so?
<sn00zer>  ardchoille: lesson learned
<wols_> newguyss: you need to be root
<ardchoille> newguyss: Rarely does the user need to add a folder in the system, that's usually taken care of by the package manager. What is telling you to add that folder?
<newguyss> wols_: I know:) iam admin, but how to browse as root?
<wols_> man sudo
<newguyss> ardchoille: the instructions for installing geoserver says that: geoserver-*-bin.zip  After downloading the binary distribution, uncompress _geoserver-*-bin.zip* file to /usr/local (Recommended).  The file will expand the files into /usr/local/geoserver.
<wols_> newguyss: you don't need to make a directory then
<ardchoille> newguyss: Sounds like you can just untar the tarball using sudo
<MyNameIsURL> I cannot believe this
<newguyss> wols_: I have unzipped the file to my desktop and now I have a folder named geoserver, and I need to get it in /usr/local/
<wols_> newguyss: then move the folder
<newguyss> ardchoille: what is the command to untar it there? I have the zip file on my 3desktop
<MyNameIsURL> when I logged on, I got a series of dialogs telling me that "Konqueror requires root access"
<wols_> MyNameIsURL: can you please stop whining already?
<MyNameIsURL> sorry
<MyNameIsURL> I just have no idea where this is coming from
<ardchoille> newguyss: Is it .zip or .tar.gz or what?
<newguyss> ardchoille:  file name is geoserver-1.6.0-RC1-bin.zip
<ardchoille> newguyss: if you already have it unzipped, the you should be able to just go into the folder that holds the geoserver folder and do: sudo cp -r geoserver /usr/local
<newguyss> you know something ubuntu is the best system ever except for two things, 1- have to remember a million command, 2- kubuntu crashes alot
<ardchoille> newguyss: 1 - Linux is more powerful and thus requires more knowledge, 2 - Try not to generalise. What is crashing? kde? konversation? konqueror?
<newguyss> ardchoille: sorry KDE
<ardchoille> newguyss: So kde crashes.. requiring you to log out or reboot?
<sn00zer> newguyss: X is probably your problem, i've had it crash alot but the actual system has only crashed to the point of reboot once on me
<ardchoille> I've never had xorg crash on me, guess I've been lucky
<newguyss> ardchoille: by the way, Iam also getting everyone I know to use it,
<ardchoille> newguyss: W00T!
<newguyss> sn00zer: the biggest problem I ever had was that I can to the computer and when I started it the screen was wiped, I could not see any thing, and finally had to format
<newguyss> ardchoille: what is WOOT!
<MyNameIsURL> ok so how do you want me to post this sources.list?
<Jucato> !paste | MyNameIsURL
<ubotu> MyNameIsURL: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> newguyss: synonymous to "yay!"
<Jucato> (or "that's great!" or "yahoo!" etc)
<MyNameIsURL> you mean post the URL like this?
<MyNameIsURL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45091/
<newguyss> Jucato: thanks, lets face it, linux is great thing
<Jucato> MyNameIsURL: yes
<MyNameIsURL> "W00t" is actually an expression from the old days of online 1st-person shooter gaming
<MyNameIsURL> it's really an acronym that means "We Owned the Other Team"
<Jucato> http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Appendix:Internet_slang#W
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: You have mixed sources, not a good thing.
<MyNameIsURL> I think it started on the quake 2 servers back in the mid-90s
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: Were you having problems with xgl?
<MyNameIsURL> I know it's been around a long tiome
<MyNameIsURL> anyway, um
<ardchoille> Or beryl?
<MyNameIsURL> I' having problems installing packages
<ardchoille> which packages?
<MyNameIsURL> well... the Flash plugin for FF, for one
<munk__> can somebody help me make my compiz start at startup? please
<maduser> compiz --replace
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: I got flash installed with: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MyNameIsURL> now when I log in, I'm getting this dialog that says Konqueror is requiring me to log in as root
<munk__> maduser but that only makes it work on this session alone..
<MyNameIsURL> yeah that's not working here
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: What is the error when you try that?
<MyNameIsURL> just now, it said:
<MyNameIsURL> $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MyNameIsURL> Reading package lists... Done
<MyNameIsURL> Building dependency tree
<MyNameIsURL> Reading state information... Done
<MyNameIsURL> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<MyNameIsURL> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<MyNameIsURL> but
<munk__> can somebody help me make my compiz start at startup? please
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: It's already installed
<MyNameIsURL> but it only plays like the 1st half-second of videos
<MyNameIsURL> then it doesn't download any more
<munk__> can somebody help me make my compiz start at startup? please
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: Have you tried to see what happens in konqueror?
<MyNameIsURL> doesn't work at all in Konqueror
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart | munk__
<ubotu> munk__: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Matt-T-Campbell> hey all
<MyNameIsURL> any ideas?
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: No ideas about the flash problem.
<newguyss> hi, just installed the JDK, any idea where is it installed? I need to change a variable in it
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: Do you have any files in your home that are owned by root?
<MyNameIsURL> ok then I'm going to reinstall the entire OS
<MyNameIsURL> in /home/myusername...?
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: find ~/.kde -user root
<MyNameIsURL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45095/
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: files in your home should be owned by your user, not root. That can cause problems.
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: Sometimes running a gui app with sudo can change a file's ownership
<newguyss> guys, where can I do that * Set an environment variable JAVA_HOME to the pathname of the directory
<newguyss>   into which you installed the JDK release.
<MyNameIsURL> should I delete those files?
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: No, don't delete them, just change the owner: sudo chown -R jalbert:jalbert ~/.kde/share
<MyNameIsURL> the permissions are still set to root
<ardchoille> That's weird
<MyNameIsURL> ok now they're fixed
<MyNameIsURL> now should I uninstall flashplugin-nonfree and reinstall?
<MilitantPotat1> Whats a program with a GUI to limit the bandwidth a program uses?
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: You can try that
<MyNameIsURL> "
<MyNameIsURL> $ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<MyNameIsURL> Reading package lists... Done
<MyNameIsURL> Building dependency tree
<MyNameIsURL> Reading state information... Done
<MyNameIsURL> Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MyNameIsURL> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MyNameIsURL> is only available from another source
<MyNameIsURL> E: Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate
<MyNameIsURL> ok this is the same crap I been dealing with for the past 4 hours
<MyNameIsURL> I'm going to reformat and reinstall the whole thing
<ardchoille> ok
<MyNameIsURL> there's no point in going around and round like this
<ardchoille> True
<MyNameIsURL> tty later
<MyNameIsURL> maybe I'll have betterb luck tomorrow
<MyNameIsURL> nite all
<MyNameIsURL> and thanks for all the help
<MyNameIsURL> I really do appreciate it
<ardchoille> yw
<MyNameIsURL> oh hey, do you think feisty or edgy would be better choices than dapper?
<ardchoille> I would say Feisty. I thought Edgy was rushed, but Feisty was pretty good.
<MyNameIsURL> better than Dapper?
<ardchoille> I thought so
<MyNameIsURL> ok thx
<ardchoille> The only advantage Dapper has is that it's supported longer
<MyNameIsURL> that's a negligible advantage
<ardchoille> You could use Feisty until Hardy is released (the nest LTS)
<MyNameIsURL> for Linux
<ardchoille> *next
<MyNameIsURL> ok
<MyNameIsURL> I'm outs
<MyNameIsURL> night all
<ardchoille> Night
<MyNameIsURL> and thanks again
<ardchoille> :)
<MilitantPotat1> hmm
<munk__> can somebody help me make my compiz start at startup? please i tried a few guides and i cant get it to work
<MilitantPotat1> feisty?
<munk__> gutsy
<MilitantPotat1> compiz --replace in a session should work...?
<munk__> yes but i want it to start at startup
<MilitantPotat1> for the login screen?
<Dragonath> munk, when you log on to ubuntu, you need to choose a compiz session instead of the kde session
<munk__> Dragonath but there is no compiz session to pick..
<Dragonath> ah
<Dragonath> there was a tutorial somewhere
<munk__> MilitantPotat1: no not at loging screen but after...i just dont want to have to put compiz --replace everytime i reboot
<maduser> then write a script and cron it to go at every start up
<Dragonath> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<munk__> maduser lol if i knew how to do that i would..
<Dragonath> there's a bit about running compiz on startup there
<munk__> Dragonath thank you thats what i was looking for
<maduser> iit sould go after you type compiz --replace
<maduser> then it should go everytime at boot automaticly
<maduser> if it does not you did somthing wrong
<MilitantPotat1> Whats a *easy* to use program that limits bandwidth per application?
<sn00zer> anyone here use google earth + beryl? it runs super slow with 100% cpu use for me
<sn00zer> did anyone respond to my question?
<maduser> hi
<sn00zer> howdy
<maduser> woot
<maduser> whatcha up to?
<sn00zer> just watching the irc scroll by
<sn00zer> you?
<maduser> thats all
<maduser> its like 3:00 where i am
<maduser> pulling an all nighter
<sn00zer> its almost 2 here
<sn00zer> i'm going to bed sometime soon
<maduser> ah
<maduser> you have to be doing somthing else
<maduser> I am paling to fail a chem quiz
<sn00zer> ha, nope, i'm on 2 channels
<maduser> are you on the offtopic?
<sn00zer> earlier i was installing virtualbox but after i finished i haven't done much but chat alittle
<sn00zer> no, kubuntu and ubuntu
<maduser> ah
<maduser> does youtube have an irc channel?
<sn00zer> i don't know
<maduser> Random Fortune: The new Linux anthem will be "He's an idiot, but he's ok", as performed by Monthy Python. You'd better start practicing. 	-- Linus Torvalds, announcing another kernel patch
<animimotus> hi
<maduser> hi
<MilitantPotat1> any trickle users here?
<animimotus> someone can say me why sed -ie 's,#\(mkdir -p /dev/bus\),\1,' /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh     works but not  sed -ie 's/#\(mkdir -p /dev/bus\)/\1/' /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh    ?
<sn00zer> whats trickle?
<MilitantPotat1> user level bandwidth limiter
<ibert> Just switched to gutsy and havin problem with VT's. Screen is black, just a blinking "_", on all VT's. already tried nv and nvidia driver. is there a workaround?
<animimotus> someone?
<MilitantPotat1> animimotus: I've no idea what you posted
<animimotus> a regular expression to decomment a line
<root_> hallo
<slayer_> hello
<emilsedgh> !hi | slayer_
<ubotu> slayer_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<slayer_> thx
<maduser> !doh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maduser> !?
<maduser> !problem
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<maduser> !bored
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bored - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maduser> !!
<simion314> hi, i want to monitor an application to find what files creates and modifies, i want to stop this application to let traces of it existed in my system, do you know something that can be used?
<patricio> networkmanager stopped auto-dhcp'ing or finding my network connections(lan and wlan), accesspoints nearby are not listed anymore (kde 3.5.8, knetworkmanager 0.2), but it's not knetworkmanager but network-manager-kde + network-manager, anyway.
<patricio> what shall I do? is this a dbus/hal issue?
<patricio> I can only go with "manual configuration", and I have to connect wlan/lan via commandline-orders..
<Xeross> Hey
<patricio> hi
<Xeross> grub keeps saying that it cannot mount my kubuntu partition but its pointing to the correct partition.
<Xeross> how do i fix that ?
<MilitantPotato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Xeross> cant find it there
<kraut> moin
<MilitantPotato> you checked menu.lst?
<Xeross> ye
<Xeross> points to correct partition
<MilitantPotato> mind pastebining it?
<Xeross> im on winblows now
<MilitantPotato> so it says something like (hd0,0)
<MilitantPotato> or something like /dev/sda1
<Xeross> it sais (hd1,7)
<MilitantPotato> is grub on hd0?
<Xeross> no
<Xeross> hd1
<MilitantPotato> I'm wondering if the bios boot order was changed?
<Xeross> i put grub and linux on second hd
<Xeross> and windows xp on first
<Xeross> and i change boot order if i want to boot linux
<Xeross> ok opened my menu.lst
<MilitantPotato> well
<MilitantPotato> if you
<MilitantPotato> ....
<Xeross> ok
<Xeross> ill only post
<Xeross> uncommented
<MilitantPotato> Changing the boot order in bios will change the HD* numbers...
<Xeross> so
<MilitantPotato> I think at least...
<Xeross> it will be hd0,7
<Xeross> title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic
<Xeross> root		(hd1,7)
<Xeross> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=ca2a1951-b357-439f-8663-f0ef4c323ee3 ro quiet splash
<Xeross> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<Xeross> quiet
<Xeross> title		Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (recovery mode)
<MilitantPotato> I believe so.
<Xeross> root		(hd1,7)
<MilitantPotato> whoa
<MilitantPotato> pastebin
<Xeross> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=ca2a1951-b357-439f-8663-f0ef4c323ee3 ro single
<Xeross> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Xeross> title		Ubuntu 7.10, memtest86+
<Xeross> root		(hd1,7)
<Xeross> kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
<Xeross> quiet
<MilitantPotato> close the chat before you get banned :)
<Xeross> lol
<Xeross> k
<Xeross> didnt know
<MilitantPotato> ah nvm
<MilitantPotato> yea use pastebin next time
<Xeross> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45109/
<Xeross> captain nemo ftw xd
<MilitantPotato> why not just make grub your boot loader?
<Xeross> im not so familiar with linux etc yet
<MilitantPotato> ah
<MilitantPotato> so when you boot to linux, you change the bios to boot from the HD linux is on?
<Xeross> ye
<MilitantPotato> what happens if you don't do that?
<Xeross> it boots windows
<MilitantPotato> well, if ya stop doing that you can load windows from the GRUB list
<MilitantPotato> does it list Linux and windows in that list?
<Xeross> ye
<inversekinetix> why dont you just use winGRUB and add one line to windows boot.ini file
<MilitantPotato> what happens when you scroll down and select windows?
<Xeross> i was thinking about that yes
<Xeross> it gives
<Xeross> some error
<Xeross> about a file that cant be loaded
<MilitantPotato> ./boot something?
<Xeross> no
<inversekinetix> do this   http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p9.html
<inversekinetix> ntldr ?
<Xeross> ye
<MilitantPotato> he could just change the hd1,7's to hd0,7's
<Xeross> ye
<MilitantPotato> and the windows from hd0,0 to hd1,0 right?
<Xeross> ill try that
<MilitantPotato> wait
<MilitantPotato> let the other people comment, I'm new aswell :)
<inversekinetix> i dont know nothing
<inversekinetix> just fixed what grub did with wingrub
<Xeross> ill
<Xeross> try
<Xeross> changing hd numbers
<Xeross> when kubuntu is done installing on vmware
<inversekinetix> youre installing kubuntu on vmware?
<Xeross> also
<Xeross> its installed on my pc
<Xeross> but didnt work yet
<MilitantPotato> you'll need to bios boot drive to be the linux one
<Xeross> i know
<Xeross> else i couldnt get into grub ;)
<MilitantPotato> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45111/
<MilitantPotato> I beleive like that
<MilitantPotato> if you break grub, you can always burn a grub repair disk
<MilitantPotato> I use the Ultimate Boot CD.
<MilitantPotato> They make an Ultimate boot CD for windows too, both are extremely usefull
<aceler> Hi
<aceler> yesterday I askef jussi01 about fglrx driver in RT kernel
<aceler> Here is an error:
<aceler> FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module fglrx.ko uses GPL-only symbol '__rcu_read_lock'
<aceler> The driver in linux-restricted-modules-rt is too old, and does not support Radeon HD2600O
<MilitantPotato> RT?
<aceler> Yes
<wols_> aceler: where did you get that rt kernel?
<aceler> The default kernel accept the kernel module from Ati
<aceler> wols_: yes, of course
<wols_> where did you get that rt kernel?
<aceler> I'va got rt kernel, rt-header, rt-modules and so on
<aceler> Oops. From repository, of course :0
<aceler> O:-)
<wols_> which one?
<aceler> 2.6.22-14
<aceler> 2.6.22-14-rt, exactly
<wols_> sigh. can you stop that and answer the question actually posed?
<wols_> which repository, url? packagename?
<aceler> Where did I get the RT kernel? From ubuntu repository
 * wols_ gives up
<aceler> ru.ubuntu-archive.com, package name linux-image-2.6.22-14-rt
<aceler> Sorry.
<aceler> ru.archive.ubuntu.com, exactly O:-)
<aceler> Well. I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591445
<aceler> My problem is the same
<aceler> as gmaniac said
<Xeross> now going to reboot
<MilitantPotato> aceler: im reading it
<wols_> aceler: fyi, "universe" is not ubuntu
<aceler> Eh.... I didn't know
<wols_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<aceler> It's new for me, thanks
<wols_> "Universe (community-maintained, i.e. not officially supported software) "
<MilitantPotato> The reason that fglrx won't compile with the realtime kernel is because it was compiled with paravirtualization support enabled, which causes problems because flgrx is not GPL.
<MilitantPotato> Recompile the kernel without paravirtualization support and it should work.
<MilitantPotato> whoops
<MilitantPotato> aceler: ^
<slayer_> .
<aceler> I have to recompile the kernel?
<aceler> Well... :)
<MilitantPotato> aceler: looks that way, don't bother unless you're experienced with doing it or don't mind a lot of trouble shooting is what I was told
<aceler> I am experienced with kernel compiling, no problem, but I thought toi forget it under ubuntu :)
<aceler> toi -> to
<aceler> Well, thanks a lot!!
<wols_> aceler: only if you stay with supported software
<aceler> ...and hardware :)
<slayer_> hi guys - my english ist not very well, but i try to explain my problem
<lup0> what's the compiz channels name?
<slayer_> i have d-link dwl-122 usb-wlan
<slayer_> lsusb : Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2001:3700 D-Link Corp. [hex] DWL-122 802.11b
<slayer_> and i see network interface wlan0
<slayer_> iwconfig : no wireless extension
<slayer_> how to configure this hardware?
<slayer_> i have kubuntu 7.10
<aceler> slayer_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4041.html
<Alloosh> Hi, anybody used geoserver before?
<wols_> !Polls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about polls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wols_> Alloosh: ask a real question
<Alloosh> wols_: I get 404 in the geoserver at port 8080 and when I close the terminal the server goes down
<wols_> you need to run the thing in daemon mode or use something like nohup
<wols_> tho, since it's called server, it should have a daemon mode
<lokpest> so... how do I get Konqueror to start in maximized window?
<MilitantPotato> does anyone use trickle or something similar?
<progreSSive> hi everybody
<progreSSive> i have a sound problem, and would be happy if anyone could help me out
<progreSSive> i have updated to ubuntu 7.10
<progreSSive> and now the sound has gone
<wols_> run alsaconf again perhaps
<progreSSive> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<progreSSive> how to run it? ))
<progreSSive> i have alsactl and alsamixer
<progreSSive> matching the alsa keyword
<Xeross> it works :D
<progreSSive> i've tried to run "asoundconf list", but it does not list anything
<wols_> progreSSive: is alsa-utils installed?
<progreSSive> "lsmod | grep snd" does not list anything either
<progreSSive> wols_: i guess so
<wols_> don#t guess. check
<progreSSive> wols_: i have /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<progreSSive> wols_: or any other ways to check it?:)
<wols_> progreSSive: man dpkg
<progreSSive> "lspci" lists the sound card: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<wols_> and I didn't ask for a script.I asked for alsa-utils the package
<progreSSive> wols_: could you please tell me where i can get the alsa-utils package?
<knulfine> hi there. Can someone give me the link for a german channel?
<wols_> same place where you get all your others packages
<wols_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<knulfine> thanks wols_
<progreSSive> wols_: alsa-utils is already the newest version. :)
<wols_> progreSSive: then you have alsaconf
<progreSSive> wols_: as far as i get, alsaconf is just a script, right? and i run it by typing "alsaconf"?
<wols_> pretty much yes
<wols_> you change config. you need to be root for that
<progreSSive> wols_: maybe you mean "asoundconf"
<progreSSive> cause honestly, i dont have alsaconf
<wols_> progreSSive: sorry then
<Xeross> brb
<vbgunz> how can I get more info on valid iocharsets for use with fuseiso?
<vbgunz> man... fuseiso is busted... I checked the man page on it. does not do at all what it claims :(
<vbgunz> heh, thats uninstalled
<xeross> how can i edit sources,list
<Lynoure> xeross: ksudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<WaltzingAlong> kdesudo*
<Lynoure> xeross: or   sudo editorofyourchoice /etc/apt/sources.list
<xeross> ok
<WaltzingAlong> xeross: you can also place entries in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<xeross> i just need to uncomment stuff
<Lynoure> WaltzingAlong: indeed... too much cli, clearly. :)
<xeross> had no internet during install
<xeross> so he commmented sources
<xst> In Gwenview I click External Tools > The Gimp but get the error message: "Could not find the program 'The'". What is wrong?
<WaltzingAlong> xeross: you could also change the settings through adept manager; in the manage repositories
<WaltzingAlong> xst: is gimp installed?
<xst> I have reported the bug in launchpad but nobody has responded. :-(
<xst> WaltzingAlong: Yes. But notice the error message. It thinks the program is called "The"...
<xeross> good
<xeross> updates work again
<xeross> :D
<WaltzingAlong> xst: sure. in gwenview change the external tool for the gimp from gimp-2.3 to gimp
<WaltzingAlong> xst: right mouse click the pic, external tools, configure external tools then find gimp, change it like i mentioned
<WaltzingAlong> xst: you could also use gimp-remote instead so new pictures will get opened in existing running instances of gimp
<xeross> xserver is kde right
<WaltzingAlong> xst: the error message shows you the presentation name it has been given, not the command it is trying to execute (which is gimp-2.3 -n )
<xst> WaltzingAlong: The problem seems only to occur when I specify gimp-remote as executable. "gimp-remote" can be launched from commandline just fine, however. Very strange. If I specify "gimp" as executable, it works fine
<xst> WaltzingAlong: No it is not gimp-2.3, but gimp-remote
<xst> Aha
<xst> And the problem sees to be that gimp-remote doesn't understand the -n option
<WaltzingAlong> xst: gimp-remote but no other parameters other tahn
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<WaltzingAlong> than* the file to open  (gimp -n but gimp-remote without the -n)
<WaltzingAlong> xst: -n specifies that gimp should start a new instance. gimp-remote is a way to use the running instance so -n makes no sense with gimp-remote. the program should respond "Make up your mind!" :D
<xst> In dolphin, I rightclick on an image and select Open With > Gimp Image Editor, but get the message: Service '/home/xst/.local/share/applications/gimp-2.2.desktop' is malformatted.
<xst> What to do?
<xst> Where do I modify the paths to the list of "Open With"-applications?
<WaltzingAlong> xst: with gutsy you have gimp 2.4, not 2.2. open with, other, find the gimp you wish to open
<WaltzingAlong> xst: otherwise in kcontrol / file associations
<xst> WaltzingAlong: I just did a distro upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy so isn't this a bug in the upgrade?
<xst> What does Joe Average do about this problem in general? Is he forced to use kcontrol too?
<WaltzingAlong> xst: perhaps the shortcuts should point to gimp rather than specific versions; otherwise these settings are stored under your personal settings
<WaltzingAlong> xst: you are the first i have seen here to bring it up but i suppose modifying the file associations is the way to go
<WaltzingAlong> xst: so previous versions should have pointed to 'gimp' rather than 'gimp-2.2'; i would not want the dist upgrade tool modifying my personal settings to fix issues with remaining references gimp-2.2 when gimp-2.4 is installed instead
<xst> WaltzingAlog: Inspecting the file associations more closely I can see that there are two gimp entries. One that just refers to "gimp" and one that refers to "gimp-2.2"
<WaltzingAlong> xst: gimp 2.4 is installed with gutsy. /usr/bin/gimp is merely a link to the installed gimp at /usr/bin/gimp-2.4     gimp-2.2 probably does not exist anymore on your gutsy
<z1pp3r> Anyone actually managed to get all buttons on a logitech MX518 mouse working? I've found several guides, but none of them worked for me.
<xeross> How can i stop kde ?
<WaltzingAlong> xeross: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ?
<WaltzingAlong> !mousebuttons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousebuttons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<z1pp3r> xeross, 'sudo /etc/init.d/ktm stop ' - log out - ctrl+alt+backspace
<WaltzingAlong> !mouse | z1pp3r
<ubotu> z1pp3r: please see above
<z1pp3r> WaltzingAlong, i'm sure i've read that guide before, but i'll give it another go and let you know when/where it fails =)
<z1pp3r> thx
<WaltzingAlong> z1pp3r: ok. i have just the 3 button mouse here though knew a guide existed
<z1pp3r> 10 buttons on mine in total, when counting the wheel as 3
<z1pp3r> and i want to use all of them, even those that are meant to increase/decrease the DPI of the mouse
<WaltzingAlong> z1pp3r: :D good luck
<z1pp3r> =/
<aravind_> Hi!
<aravind_> I set up my bluetooth headset after referring http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices
<aravind_> It works fine, except that when the track changes on amarok, the alsa device set to 'bluetooth' reverts back to 'default' and the track plays on my laptop speakers. I'm using kubuntu 7.10. I'm not sure what other details are required...
<aravind_> 1. Is there any way to set the 'stereo' field under the alsa plugin in amarok engine configuration settings to bluetooth permanently?
<aravind_> 2. Better still, can I set this for one session when I open amarok from terminal using some command line arguments?
<aravind_> 3. Can I set up some script to do this automatically by having some alias for amarok - amarok_bluetooth?
<aravind_> Thanks!
<WaltzingAlong> aravind_: you could also check in #kde
<vbgunz> how can I get the kdesu dialog to popup? I mean, it doesn't popup anymore. thats convenient but I am trying to test something. can I log out of kdesu?
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: what happens when you execute kdesu <command>
<vbgunz> got it
<vbgunz> kdesu -s
<vbgunz> ActionParsnip: it appears kdesu now remembers you the way sudo does. for a limited time, you're able to repeat your kdesu commands but without the prompt
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: yeah man its pretty cool
<vbgunz> heh, but trying to test something :)
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: same with sudo, as long as you type comands you dont need to repassword
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: then use su <some user account> (may work not sure)
<vbgunz> yeah, this is new behavior for kdesu in Gutsy
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: sudo had it in feisty
<vbgunz> sudo yes, kdesu no
<vbgunz> :)
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: oic
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: good to know
<ardchoille> Is there a graphical kdesudo that gives the user a list of app to choose from (like gksudo)?
<ardchoille> Well, rather than a list, the gui utility allowed the user to type in an app, similar to the Run dialog
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: kdesudo
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: try that
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: kdesudo is a grafical frontend to the sudo command
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: it gives errors when you don't imclude a command
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: not that i know
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: that doesn't work like gksudo
<ActionParsnip> ardchoille: its just something i quickly googled
<vbgunz> hmm, using kdesu how do you hide the command that you're actually executing?
<vbgunz> it's quite a long command, very long, using -d does not hide it
<ardchoille> vbgunz: kdesu -d  ?
<ardchoille> oh
<ardchoille> Was reading from the man page
<vbgunz> ardchoille: yeah, either kdesu -d -c OR kdesu -dc doesn't actually hide the command
<ardchoille> kdesu/kdesudo are confusing
<vbgunz> they seem to be identical
<vbgunz> I am sure they're different but am used to kdesu
<ardchoille> In Gutsy, kdesu is a symlink to kdesudo
<WaltzingAlong> on gutsy /usr/bin/kdesu points to kdesudo
<vbgunz> is hiding a long command in kdesu possible? I thought -d would do it but it doesn't or I have it wrong :(
<WaltzingAlong> vbgunz: i think kdesu could do it but from what i know kdesudo cannot
<vbgunz> :O
<WaltzingAlong> *not claiming to know everything* however, vbgunz :D
<vbgunz> I believe you're right. if kdesu really does symlink to kdesudo, man kdesudo does not show any support for the -d option :(
<philipp_> hi
<ardchoille> vbgunz: I think the man page may be outdated or wrong
<philipp_> i need help with my intel X3100 graphics card
<philipp_> video-out seems not to work...
<philipp_> is there something i have to activate to get it to run
<ardchoille> vbgunz: However, /usr/bin/kdesu.distrib does hide the command
<ardchoille> vbgunz: /usr/bin/kdesu.distrib long_command_here
<vbgunz> hmm
<vbgunz> ardchoille: you are my new applepie
<vbgunz> nice find!
<vbgunz> thank you!
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> vbgunz: Found that with "locate desu | more"
<vbgunz> heh, actually it doesn't hide the long command at all
<vbgunz> you are no longer my new applepie
<vbgunz> I take that back
<vbgunz> :)
<WaltzingAlong> easy come easy go
<vbgunz> heh
<ardchoille> vbgunz: Hides it here
<vbgunz> ahh, I see what it is... kdesudo actually shows it twice
<r0y4l> anyone here with a sli ready and working xorg.conf?
<vbgunz> I don't mind the kdesu.distrib version at all. it is better.
<vbgunz> again, you are my applepie
<ardchoille> hehe
<vbgunz> haha
<vbgunz> ardchoille: you are not only my new applepie but you are now officially coolwhipped with a cherry on top
<vbgunz> that does hide the command completely... I just left off the -d option, sorry
<ardchoille> :)
<WaltzingAlong> pos: congrats. welcome to the #kubuntu community
<Downix> Morning
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: morning to you
<Downix> how are you today?
<jussi01> !nvu > jussi01
<vt01> ???
<WaltzingAlong> all is well Downix
<vt04> hola eve
<vt01> hola Osiris!
<vt04> hoal
<Downix> good to hear
<mapkoz> hi
<mapkoz> anybody here is expert with database creation?
<shinobi> hey. anyone know why my xubuntu box will not mount fat32 partitions on a external usb drive? mounts the ext3 on the same drive fine, and all four partitions on the drive show up fine on the desktop, but refuses to mount with 'wrong file system' error
<mapkoz> I have to create a database for work
<shinobi> i know this is not xubuntu channel, but i run kubuntu normally and this xubntu box is a bit of an experimental jukebox on old hardware
<sn00zer> shinobi: does $sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/<device> /media/<folder> work for you
<shinobi> yes
<shinobi> sn00zer i can mount manually no worries
<shinobi> sn00zer just seems the automount is screwy, and i wanted to avoid tailing my dmesg and stuff if it was a known issue
<shinobi> in fact, it auto detects the vfat in the mount command
<sn00zer> shinobi: i'd check your fstab first
<shinobi> sn00zer it's an external removeable so has no fstab entry
<sn00zer> oh ok
<sn00zer> shinobi: flash or hdd?
<shinobi> hdd
<shinobi> sn00zer it's a 500gb external in four partitions
<shinobi> sn00zer the ext3 partiton is detected fine
<sn00zer> hmm
<shinobi> sn00zer sorry i should say it's mounted okay
<shinobi> sn00zer as in automounted and so on
<sn00zer> shinobi: i don't know what to tell you, i have my 500gb external in my fstab, its in 2 partitions one raw and one ntfs
<shinobi> could you paste bin your fstab so i could try adding my external drives to mine too, i guess that would help also to make the mount point static
<sn00zer> shinobi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45117/ its on line 16
<Downix> you know, listening to fedora folk talking about yum vs apt... I think they don't fully grasp the arguement
<ardchoille> Indeed
<Downix> same when I hang out in solaris chatrooms
<Downix> save they seem to have a chip on their shoulder
<shinobi> sn00zer thankyou
<sn00zer> no problem
<sn00zer> shinobi: did that fix it for you?
<shinobi> sn00zer i'm going to plug in something like that into my fstab on that xubuntu box and see how i go, i always thought the fstab line was gonna be more complicated than that, i'll adjust for vfat of course...
<sailor> hey guys, using feisty and whenever i click "fetch updates" in adept-manager, it grabs a list and then crash's
<sailor> i cant get to the next part of doing the dist upgrade :(
<sailor> any ideas?
<NetersLandreau> has anyone experienced a problem with fish protocol in gutsy.. doesn't seem to want to connect to a remote host
<sailor> its driving me nuts, as id love to update to gutsy and be done with it :)
<sailor> adept-manager just dies after i click fetch updates - every time without fail
<NetersLandreau> sailor, i kinda wish my update had failed..
<_sahin_w_> NetersLandreau: Fish works for me, however I did a fresh install (as I always do).
<pag> sailor, imho just use apt  -even if you get adept to work, it will still probably freeze at some point.. apt just works :)
<NetersLandreau> how do you mean _sahin_w_?
<sailor> NetersLandreau: ive done a sucsessful update to gutsy on another machine
<sailor> pag: a whole dist upgrade?
<_sahin_w_> I mean I have no problem with fish. My installation a fresh install and not an upgraded one from feisty.
<ActionParsnip> sailor: just use sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pag> sailor, yup? why not? Adpet is just a graphical frontend after all.
<sn00zer> sailor: in #ubuntu they are talking about how gutsy is killing CRT monitors
<tuxwulf> Can I automount my USB drives?
<sn00zer> just something to think about before going through with it
<Lynoure> tuxwulf: usually automount happens, automatically...
<sailor> pag: ok, im not familar with doing a dist upgrade from shell. are there some instructions somewhere?
<pag> sailor, change every feisty to gutsy in sources.list and do " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<sailor> pag: righto
<tuxwulf> Lynoure: Yeah my flashdrives, it does, but not USB IDE drives
<sailor> pag: ill take out 3'rd party repos first
<pag> sailor, *if* upgrade goes well, you should have a working system in an hour (depending on your internet connection though)
<ardchoille> pag , sailor That's not the recommended update method, you'll miss apps that way
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Are these drives always connected to your machine?
<pag> ardchoille, oh... really? :O
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: No...
<sailor> ardchoille: id use adept-manager but it keeps dieing on me :/
<ardchoille> pag: That will upgrade what you already have, not install apps that were new to Gutsy but weren't in Feisty. And, some folks report that method of upgrade breaks things.
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Hmmm. When I plug my usb drive into my system, Kubuntu simply offer to me a mount option trough a dialog.
<pag> ardchoille, oh. didn't know that. sorry.
<ardchoille> sailor: Your best bet is to find out why adept is dying before you upgrade
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: ... Which version ...?
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: I know this is "half" automatic. ;-)
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Kubuntu Gutsy (7.10)
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: Half auto would be great already...!
 * genii sips a coffee
<sailor> ardchoille: yeah ive been looking for the past hour, keep finding bug reports on it, but not much else
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: ... ah... I am still on Feisty...
<tuxwulf> Did someone say coffee...?
<sailor> ive removed my sources list file and re-created it etc: still it dies every time i click "fetch updates"
 * genii hands tuxwulf a coffee as well
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: I have to say I didn't encountered any USB driver related problem on my system when I use Feisty.
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Did you check the syslog? I mean is your system relalize your usb disc?
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: One more note: Is your user in the plugdev group?
 * tuxwulf thanks genii...!
<sailor> has anyone else had problems with adept_manager crashing on clicking "fetch updates" and solved it?
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: syslog: Yes, heck. The system knows it gets plugged in
<genii> tuxwulf: anytime :)
<ardchoille> sailor: Perhaps run it from a terminal and see if there is any error output? kdesudo adept_manager
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: And is your user a member of the plugdev group?
<z1pp3r> Is it possible to make boot up, and shutting down a little more verbose than just watching the progress bar?
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Ubuntu use pmount instead of usbmount to mount an external usb device.
<z1pp3r> like, showing which daemons are shutting down/starting
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: And some kind of security reason pmount only usable by the plugdeb group members.
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: So this is why I'm wondering about that.
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: I'll check, a moment....
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Ok.
<sailor> ardchoille: http://pastebin.com/d6d64860d
<sailor> the last line is what comes up after it has gone through its normal list
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: Yep, he is member of plugdev
<sailor> ardchoille: this is my sources.list file: http://pastebin.com/d69e556d3
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: And what did you find in syslog? Did kubuntu assigned a device name to your device?
<ardchoille> sailor: Well, the "Failed to open device" errors can be ignored
<ardchoille> !baddevice | sailor
<ubotu> sailor: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: I'm going to plug my usb disc to the system and I will show you the messages. Maybe you can find some differences.
<sailor> ardchoille: yeah thats ok, im not fussed about that, i just want to upgrade :(
<ardchoille> sailor: But I don't know why you're having the crash. fwiw, the propsed and backports repos are not "official" and I have had them break apps on my computers.
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: Yes. The system assigned sdi. sdi1 for the filesys, it seems, and I can mount it by hand.
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Did you add /dev/sdi1 to the /etc/fstab? I hope you didn't.
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: I mean pmount won't work in case the device in the fstab.
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_:  > No, I did not edit any fstab or mtab or anything.
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Good.
<sailor> ardchoille: ok thanks, yeah i have tried just about every combination of selection of repo's but no dice
<sailor> it just doesnt want to do "fetch updates"
<sailor> .. and stay alive
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Here's an example of a sucessful mount: http://pastebin.com/d6f119d1f
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: Checking ...
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Maybe you can find some differences.
<sailor> ardchoille: anyways its 1am im dead thanks anyways but ill try here again in a few hours. Perhaps someone else may be awake by then to give me a hand
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: ... veeeery interesting... it seems that NetworkManager takes over to automount it ...?
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Well, I don't know the exact details. Is your log not contains these networkmanager things?
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: Precisely.. up to those NetworkManager msgs, all is the same.  AFter that, nothing...
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: Well I can nmount it by hand, that is basically good enough ...
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Maybe try to use google and use these words: NetworkManager feisty usb mount
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: Maybe you can find something which is related to your problem.
<Downix> hmm, how do I change the default office app in Kubuntu?
<Downix> the editor wants staroffice as default rather than open office
<tuxwulf> _sahin_w_: Yeah, thanks... I am steps ahead....!
<Downix> no idea why, but it's fine with me
<_sahin_w_> tuxwulf: No problem.
<_sahin_w_> Downix: You can chose what kind of application want to use for a specific file type.
<_sahin_w_> Downix: Right click on the file > open with other > chose you program and don't forget to mark "Remeber application for this file type"
<Downix> let me check
<Jucato> (or in Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations)
<_sahin_w_> Jucato: And yes this the other way.
<_sahin_w_> Jucato: From the usabilty perspective I't a shame there is no way to set this from Dolphin like in Konqueror.
<_sahin_w_> Jucato: I mean Dolphin -> Settings -> ...
<Jucato> _sahin_w_: not really sure, but maybe the settings are there in the real Dolphin (KDE 4)
<_sahin_w_> Jucato: I hope so! ;-)
<_sahin_w_> Jucato: I have only minor experience with KDE4. I use it only for testing the actual shape of the KDE4.
<_sahin_w_> Jucato: However I'm waiting for KDE4 as a XMASS gift like a child.
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> who isn't?
<Jucato> (besides the GNOME people of course :P)
<Downix> got it
<_sahin_w_> Yes, I'm sure every KDE fanatic/fan/user does.
<rjune> they are too
<rjune> they want to know what cool features to implement next
<Downix> now, his next issue, he wants to connect to a samba folder directly
<Jucato> well, the die-hard ones then :)
<Downix> guess this means setting up nfs
<rjune> nope.
<rjune> NFS != samba
<rjune> You can use smbmount and smbfs
<rjune> or in KDE, you can do smb://server
<Downix> that's the problem
<Downix> we are smb://server'ing it, but he wants it to show up as a "drive letter"
<rjune> Uhmmm...
<rjune> do smbmount on login then
<_sahin_w_> Drive letter means permanent mount maybe in the linux world.
<Downix> he's used windows too long
<_sahin_w_> I guess.
<Jucato> O.o
<Downix> _sahin_w_: that would be my guess
<rjune> _sahin_w_: some apps don't accept smb:// URLs, mostly because they're retarded
<Downix> right, like Star Office
 * Jucato knows a couple of Windows users who use LABELs instead of hard drive letters..
<harry_> Hi all, can someone help me get the volume icon back onto the desktop>?
<harry_> 7.10 kde ubunto
<_sahin_w_> Yes, because these aren't kde application.
<Downix> right
<harry_> i have sound but its TOO loud.... I cant adjust it without a little help...
<Jucato> harry_: run K Menu -> Multimedia -> KMix
<Downix> KOffice isn't up to snuff, but this guy found open office "too weak"
<sethk> Downix, too weak for what?
<Downix> sethk:  no idea.  I find it's more than suitable for me.
<harry_> Im in kmix but where is the button to check for the icon on the toolbar?
<sethk> Downix, I actually prefer it in many ways to m$ office.
<_sahin_w_> Downix: I have a descritption who can you create a permanent smbmount.
<sethk> harry_, My memory is vague, but I believe you'll find it in the configuration dialog.
<Downix> sethk:  I do as well.  Symphony is quite good as well.
<Downix> _sahin_w_: I'm figuring it out.  Just fustrating.  Thankfully, I can ssh into his box and fix it from here
<Jucato> harry_: when you run it, it should already be in the system tray part of the KDE panel
<sethk> Downix, haven't played with symphony
<harry_> I dont see anything about config
<_sahin_w_> Downix: Ok.
<sballard> ma cose??
<sethk> harry_, look for "control center" on the menu
<Downix> sethk:  it's Lotus-like
<harry_> just "current mixer"
<sballard> ma guarda sta gente se si diverte!
<Jucato> harry_: in KMix -> Configure KMix -> check the "Dock into panel" and "Enable system tray volume control" options
<Jucato> !it | sballard
<ubotu> sballard: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<harry_> current mixer   then output input andswitches,,,  there iusnt any control center\
<Jucato> harry_: Settings -> Configure KMix
<Jucato> <Jucato> harry_: in KMix -> Configure KMix -> check the "Dock into panel" and "Enable system tray volume control" options
<acemo> tomorrow kde4 rc1 is getting released.. still no kubuntu packages for kde4 beta4.. :S
<sethk> harry_, you haven't found the control center.  It definitely is there.
<harry_> I know your being patient and I thank you for that but what I am saying is there isnt any settings tab
<emilsedgh> acemo: RC1 for tommorrow?
<Jucato> harry_: it's not a settings tab. the Settings menu!
<acemo> emilsedgh: yep
<Jucato> harry_: File, Settings , Help.. at the very top. click on Settings -> Configure KMix
<emilsedgh> acemo: Tag or Announce?
<Jucato>  KDE4 Beta 4 packages delayed because of Personal Package Archive build issues (Bug: #163716)
<acemo> emilsedgh: tag was 14 november, tmr is announce
<emilsedgh> oh
<harry_> when I open kmix all I see is Current mixer on top then output input and switches
<Jucato> (it's not like we intentionally didn't want packages to be available)
<emilsedgh> acemo: i cannot wait to see the announcement!
<Jucato> harry_: there are no menus? File menu, Settings menu, Help menu?
<acemo> Jucato: i understand that, hope will go better with rc1.. ima go read that bug =)
<harry_> Not in Kmix
<Jucato> harry_: press Ctrl+M in KMix
<harry_> :)  Now there is
<_sahin_w_> acemo: Meanwhile you can play with the KDE4 Live image for example.
<WaltzingAlong> build it from svn. not that difficult
<harry_> ??  it is checked??
<_sahin_w_> WaltzingAlong: Hmmm. What's the way to build from svn?
<WaltzingAlong> _sahin_w_: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Unstable_Version
<harry_> now it is back!!  THANKS for the help
<_sahin_w_> WaltzingAlong: Thanks! I will check it!
<acemo> _sahin_w_: i know, but live cds are slow and wont give an impression of how the speed will be
<acemo> _sahin_w_: will be trying out the live cds tho :)
<_sahin_w_> acemo: Yes, and you simply can't test the compizite features for example.
<_sahin_w_> acemo: I mean compozite.
<harry_> Is there also a way to SEARCH the system from say the kmenu like,,  dare I say it... Windows?
<WaltzingAlong> harry_: kfind ? and yes you can add that to the menu
<acemo> _sahin_w_: composite aint that important.. its mostly just some fancy graphics
<harry_> thx WaltzingAlong
<_sahin_w_> acemo: Yes, you are right. However there are some handy compozite features.
<Jucato> acemo: actually compositing does have some technical benefits beyond fancy graphics
<_sahin_w_> acemo: Ok, not some much... but there are some.
<Jucato> most important of which is the fixing of window drawing artifacts (like the "drag marks" when you move windows around)
<WaltzingAlong> harry_: right mouse click on the panel (kmenu) then panel menu/configure panel; here to menus where you can add a few more to the kmenu (like find, bookmarks, and recent docs)
<acemo> Jucato: i said mostly, i know that kwin4 will have some benefits beyond fancy graphics, but still mostly its just fancy graphics =)
<Jucato> oh, and kwin4 is a kde4 game. :)
<genii> Jucato: Yes, i agree that is a small but extremely annoying thing
<Jucato> kwin4 != kwin 4... yeah it's strange..
<genii> Jucato: (screen artefacts)
<harry_> HELPFULL thx
 * Jucato gives genii a mug of coffee before replacing artefacts with artifacts
<_sahin_w_> I have two whishes for KDE4: a way to esaily distinguish between the active/inactive windows and a kmail which handle perfectly the html based emails.
<_sahin_w_> html based email is it a must in my corporation. :-(
<Jucato> _sahin_w_: first wish is currently being discussed extensively
<genii> Jucato: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Artifact_(archaeology) note it's not a typo :)
<_sahin_w_> I mean i have to use html formatted emails. I hate it. :-(
<Jucato> _sahin_w_: I presume you meant "distinguish" without using compositing
<Jucato> genii: my apologies :)
<_sahin_w_> Jucato: Exactly!
<Jucato> no mt. dew for the whole day.. kinda getting to my brain...
 * genii steals the Mountain Dew!
<Jucato> er... make that 2 days...
<Jucato> _sahin_w_: it's a problem with Oxygen... they're working on it already :)
<Jucato> (it's not a kwin 4 issue)
<_sahin_w_> The only thing what I don't like in KDE4 this active/inactive thing witout the composite effects.
<harry_> how to force a quit of application like the cntl alt del in windows
<Jucato> _sahin_w_: you can use a different windeco in the mean time :)
<_sahin_w_> So there is hope for some kind of solution about this problem, which is maybe bother someone esle too.
<Jucato> harry_: Ctrl+Esc
<Jucato> _sahin_w_: it bothers the devs themselves, so don't worry :P
<WaltzingAlong> harry_: ctrl+alt+esc then click on the window you wish to kill
<reno> Salut!
<reno> Il y a quelqu'un?
<_sahin_w_> Jucato: But I like the new windeco, this is modern and nice and <insert something positive here>
<mmorse757> Bon jour.
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: I was told that it has the effect of not really killing the process...
<harry_> thx  I should have guessed it would be less work than the Bill Gates revenge.. Just accidentally started email and it seemed like forever to load
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: sometimes...
<reno> J'ai un petit souci avec le son, qqn sait m'aider?
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
 * Jucato wonders if there's a !be too...
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: may be true. guess it depends on the process to be killed or what it was doing when it froze.
<harry_> Thank you all for the help goodday
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: otherwise kill -s KILL pid  i suppose
<Jucato> (which is provided by Ctrl+Esc, along w/ other signals)
<WaltzingAlong> Jucato: killing it through ksysguard?
<WaltzingAlong> ah ok
<Jucato> ksysguard --showprocesses actually (which is what Ctrl+Esc does)
<WaltzingAlong> sure the process table listing in ksysguard
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> the --showprocesses launches only the process list
 * WaltzingAlong performs WaltzingAlong system updates
<WaltzingAlong> ;D
<lvjiabin> En ,wo want to  ask  is there any students here?
<Lynoure> lvjiabin: try on #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<Lynoure> lvjiabin: unless you want recommendation for notekeeping software, or something :)
<lvjiabin> Oh!NO
<lvjiabin> Thank you
<lvjiabin> En ,I am  a new to  kubuntu
<Lynoure> lvjiabin: Welcome, this is the Kubuntu support channel
<WaltzingAlong> lvjiabin: welcome to the #kubuntu community.
<ardchoille> If I compile a binary on two different computers, shouldn't that binary be the exact same size on both computers?
<lvjiabin> Oh ！En ,who are you !Nice to meet you !
<lvjiabin> Lynoure ,are you an engineer?
<Lynoure> lvjiabin: currently, yes.
<lvjiabin> So great!
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: not necessarily. identical target machines? identical settings and optimizations?
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: No, not identical. I was just wondering if the binary would be the exact same on both boxes
<lvjiabin> Lynoure ,can you tell me some software about  electronic  egineer
<WaltzingAlong> ardchoille: with the same settings and target machines, i would think so
<lvjiabin> So many bosses
<mehmet> kubuntu7.10ded
<juancamilo> hi all
<Lynoure> lvjiabin: I'm on a Debian system at the moment, but kubuntu might have these too: electric, linsmith, x10, vipec
<juancamilo> i have an external usb drive, and it seems to mount automatically and it appears on the desktop, but when i try to open it i get this error: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<lvjiabin> On ,thank you verymuch!
<Lynoure> lvjiabin: but I'm not a circuitboard drawing kind, 'just' a systems engineer
<lvjiabin> Lynoure,I know ,you are great  also!
<Lynoure> lvjiabin: thank you :)
<WaltzingAlong> juancamilo: in dolphin/konqueror right mouse click on the icon for the device, uncheck 'mount as user'
<mehmet> what is the from
<Jucato> Lynoure: all of those you mentioned are available
<Lynoure> Jucato: Yes, I assumed they would be, as Ubuntu relies so much on Debian (makes it easy to have them)
<Jucato> :)
 * Jucato checked Lynoure's list just to be sure
<juancamilo_>  i have an external usb drive, and it seems to mount automatically and it appears on the desktop, but when i try to open it i get this error: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<juancamilo_> all this is unknown to me, so any help will be apreciated
<WaltzingAlong> juancamilo: in dolphin/konqueror right mouse click on the icon for the device, uncheck 'mount as user'
<WaltzingAlong> juancamilo_: in dolphin/konqueror right mouse click on the icon for the device, uncheck 'mount as user'
 * genii puts on a new pot of coffee
<juancamilo_> WaltzingAlong: I did that but now when i try to open it, it will start loading for a while and then i got this message: did not receive a reply, Possible couses include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken
<WaltzingAlong> !mounting | juancamilo_, ok. you could try mounting it from within konsole so you see the helpful feedback
<ubotu> juancamilo_, ok. you could try mounting it from within konsole so you see the helpful feedback: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<WaltzingAlong> juancamilo_: also check kmenu/system settings/advanced/disks and filesystems
<aceler> Well. I am inside new shiny Real Time kernel and with fglrx driver inside.
<aceler> :)
<aceler> THank you very much.
<WaltzingAlong> :D aceler
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks :)
<aceler> And the last. As you can see, my english is not so fluent. Can anybody describe this situation for ubuntu Wiki?
<aceler> For users like me - with the new Radeon card and an RT kernel
<BluesKaj> aceler, which model Radeon ?
<aceler> HD2600Pro
<aceler> The driver in linux-restricted-modules is too old and does not support it
<juancamilo_> WaltzingAlong: thanks for the reply. look i tried the system settings and the drive appears there but i don't see anything wrong....???
<BluesKaj> aceler, have you checked the ATI site for the recommended driver : http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<aceler> BluesKaj: yes, I installed this driver
<aceler> And it works.
<ardchoille> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<diesel_> HI all I am having a hard time with my usb external hard drive. I can get it to mount using the sudo mount command manually, but would like it to happen automagicilly. Can anyone help? This is a new learning expeiance for me.
<BluesKaj> aceler, did you disable the restricted driver in system settings before installing it ?
<juancamilo_> WaltzingAlong: i also did: /$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/jj/ but it just stays there forever, I don't get any feedback from it....
<ardchoille> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aceler> BluesKaj: yes.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Restricted Extras is a new way of getting common "restricted" codecs, etc. See !RestrictedFormats
<Daisuke-Laptop> !kubuntu-restricted-extras
<aceler> BluesKaj: the problem was with RT kernel from ubuntustudio, not the generic one
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<aceler> In order to install fglrx driver, I recompiled this kernel with no paravirtualization support. That's the trick.
<Daisuke-Laptop> you removed kernel support for that in order to install a video driver?  overkill much?
<BluesKaj> aceler,well, that driver is also recommended for my ATI card , but it doesn't provide 3D or DRI like the older restricted driver , so I uninstalled the 8.43 and reverted to the older restricted driver cause it works , a bit clunky on google earth but it's the best for my setup
<aceler> BluesKaj: what is your card?
<BluesKaj> what good is new car if it won't start
<BluesKaj> X200G ...elcheapo omboard
<BluesKaj> onboard
<aceler> The older drivers like 8.39 and older just say that my card is unsupported
<aceler> again, I have Radeon HD2600Pro - it's new.
<aceler> Moreover, XVideo overlay does not supported here
<BluesKaj> have you tried to install the newer unsupported , i heard some ppl were ignoring the ATI recomendations and the drivers worked anyway
<aceler> No
<aceler> It's not a recomendation. It is an error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log :)
<BluesKaj> yes I did it in feisty , I took the hd2900 driver and it ran fine ...in gutsy it won't ...the older drivers work better in gutsy
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> just trying to explore possibilities here
 * BluesKaj goes for more coffee 
 * Jucato goes for milk tea
<butter> is there  away to quickly erase the drive containing the OS without the cd?
<Ahmuck> butter: not really, any quick erase can be recovered
<Ahmuck> if that is what you were asking
<Downix> I need a new system
<butter> I just want to whipe it out and start over
<Ahmuck> ah, then yes, fdisk the parititions
<Ahmuck> or use dban
<Ahmuck> dban takes a while however
<Ahmuck> gparted would be another way
<Ahmuck> butter: for that matter, a simple dos diskette would do
<butter> hehe I unlplugged my floppy
<butter> now it's come back to haunt me
<contrast83> Greets, everyone...
<Daisuke-Laptop> mornin' contrast
<waylandbill> is it just me, or does konqueror render web pages slowly?
<contrast83> hey Daisuke-Laptop
<contrast83> waylandbill: From my experience, it depends on the page. Some are lightning fast, others are just a tad slower than Firefox.
<Ahmuck> butter: i haven't had a floppy since 2003
<butter> lol
<Ahmuck> i use cdrom and boot from it
<contrast83> And it doesn't seem to have to do with the elements (pictures, Flash, etc.) on the page.
<butter> dos boot cd?
<contrast83> Is anyone here using Virtualbox in seamless mode with Compiz-Fusion? The viewport I start it on is completely blacked out unless it has a window from the guest OS open on it.
<Ahmuck> have you tried vbox forum?
<Daisuke-Laptop> yeah, it works for me, though i know that's not a great answer
<contrast83> It appears to be dead in there. :-\
<Ahmuck> ah yes.  nm
<Daisuke-Laptop> vbox people and/or compiz-fusion people :)
<Ahmuck> vbox
<contrast83> Yep, I'm in there too. Nothing. :-)
<Ahmuck> *buntu needs a community vbox wiki
<Jucato> you could start one if you like
<waylandbill> I use vbox, but I don't use compiz fusion. :)
<Jucato> there seems to be this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jucato> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<Jucato> oh there...
<bbm4n> hello
<iulius22ro> hello everyone
<bbm4n> guys i have a serious resolution problem
<bbm4n> i restarted kubuntu  and they've freaked out!
<iulius22ro> plz i want to change my mac adress to be permanent even after a reboot? how can i do that?
<Daisuke-Laptop> iulius22ro: mac addresses don't change.
<bbm4n> you cannot change you MAC
<ardchoille> build your own NIC?
<bbm4n> its printed on the NIC
<Ahmuck> unfortunately, that page is the instruction book, not a list of problems and thier solutions
<Daisuke-Laptop> ardchoille: look at the typing style...  you think a self-built nic is likely in this scenario?
<iulius22ro> manually i can with ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55
<Ahmuck> yes, you can fake a mac address
<iulius22ro> but after a reboot i have to enter it manually again
<ardchoille> Daisuke-Laptop: lol, not really.. I was being a smart allek :)
<iulius22ro> a a permanent solution?
<Daisuke-Laptop> iulius22ro: live with the one you have and stop spoofing mac addresses to leech someone else's bandwidth?
<Ahmuck> MAC spoofing
<bbm4n> guys can anyone help me with the resolution problem?
<ardchoille> pwnd!
<Ahmuck> i suppose you could write a script for the problem
<Ahmuck> Daisuke-Laptop: actually there are practical applications beyond leeching for mac spoofing
<iulius22ro> too hard 4 me :D
<bbm4n> i have to scroll wtih mouse, lol!
<Daisuke-Laptop> Ahmuck: oh i know
<bbm4n> any ideas with restricted drivers maybe?
<ardchoille> dasKreech: hi
<dasKreech> ardchoille: hello
<ubuntu> hallo leute
<BluesKaj> dasKreech !
<dasKreech> BluesKaj!!!
<dasKreech> you old dog :-)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<ubuntu> weis jemand wie man call of duty 2 zum laufen bringt?
<Jucato> !de | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<schiste> !de
<schiste> pwnd :(
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83: were you using the opensource version or the personal version of virtualbox?
<contrast83> Personal
<WaltzingAlong> contrast83: you could also check in #virtualbox or #vbox
<contrast83> Yep, already did. Thanks though.
<Daisuke-Laptop> my biggest issue with vbox is that i can't use my usb thumbdrives in it
<BluesKaj> aha, now I realize why google earth is so clunky on my setup .. it's a 32bit running off the 32 bit library on a 64bit pc ...or that's the explanation in some of the google earth forums ...does that explanation make sense ?
<Daisuke-Laptop> so *all* of my schoolwork for my java class gets done in there, including submission, because i can't save the friggin thing to my flash drive :\
<WaltzingAlong> Daisuke-Laptop: yes for that you would need the non-free personal one which has usb support
<Daisuke-Laptop> WaltzingAlong: that's the one i'm using.
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: should not be so slow because of that
<Daisuke-Laptop> and i still don't have usb support.
<WaltzingAlong> oh!
<WaltzingAlong> on gutsy? you no doubt uncommented the lines you needed to? Daisuke-Laptop http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/747
<Daisuke-Laptop> ahhhhhh
<Daisuke-Laptop> see, i'm always too busy to google this when i'm working with it
<pietjephuck> Any one have an idea how to convert .ts files (hdtv) to dvd?
<Daisuke-Laptop> but then when i'm not, i just forget about it
<WaltzingAlong> !info devede | pietjephuck
<ubotu> pietjephuck: devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<WaltzingAlong> so do it, do it now Daisuke-Laptop :D
 * BluesKaj wonders what the "fix" is to make google earth respond more quickly and smoothly ...the recommended ATI proprietary drivers just break X on mysetup
<dasKreech> BluesKaj: Get a physical globe?
<Daisuke-Laptop> WaltzingAlong: i have done
<Daisuke-Laptop> odd to see a script in init.d/ that doesn't accept the restart...  or is it system controlled (on demand)?
<BluesKaj> got a map on the wall ...it's just not the same dasKreech :>(
<Daisuke-Laptop> *the restart argument
<Daisuke-Laptop> BluesKaj: do you have hundreds of pins in the map with string linking them all together in a web of people whose genes are slightly more advanced than our own?
<diesel_> How do I find the UUID of a USB connected external hard drive?
<contrast83> Hmm... Well, it's not nVidia-specific. It's doing the same thing on my laptop (ATI/AIGLX). I'm starting to think maybe I skipped a step. I just set up the VM normally, then installed Guest Additions and hit R-Ctrl+L. Did I miss something?
<dasKreech> two more chromosomes
<Daisuke-Laptop> forty six and two?
<BluesKaj> Daisuke-Laptop, there are no genetic types more advanced than us !
<WaltzingAlong> diesel_: blkid
<Daisuke-Laptop> BluesKaj: haven't you ever watched x-men?  of course there are!
<BluesKaj> theyaren't advanced , they're freaks
 * Jucato is offended by that...
<Jucato> it's people like you that make our existence truly miserable :(
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<dasKreech> BluesKaj: Species 8472?
<ardchoille> lol Jucato
<waylandbill> Jucato? innocent? I heard it all now. :-P
<BluesKaj> no idea , don't really watch comics on tv ...i'm old
<dasKreech> comics on TV :) ah that's classic
<Jucato> bwahah!
<dasKreech> It's a smallville after all. It's a smallville after all!
<diesel_> WaltzingAlong: Thanks much that worked. This has been killing me. I have been trying to get these to auto mount on start up, but no joy so I thought that I would manually edit fstab.
<WaltzingAlong> diesel_: great. you could also make the changes via kmenu/system settings/advanced/disks and filesystems
<X314> is there a way do do a rescue system whatever with any of the boot disks?
<Daisuke-Laptop> has that applet improved since feisty?
<Daisuke-Laptop> i remember it caused me a lot of grief...  gave my swap partition a mountpoint :\
<diesel_> WaltzingAlong: Thanks did not know that. Off to try that.
<WaltzingAlong> X314: sure what do you need to rescue?
<X314> WaltzingAlong my desktop computer -.- it boots, but then the screen just turns black after kubuntu has booted
<WaltzingAlong> X314: seems like you may merely need to reconfigure X ; is there the recovery entry in grub still? you could select that, get to the prompt, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh       to reconfigure X; also check the log at /var/log/Xorg.0.log looking for (EE) to explain why X did not start
<X314> WaltzingAlong well.. thats the thing.. I think it starts... it just isent sending any info out.. it reacts when I type in my password and press enter.. it thinks for about a minute then turns silent again.. but I cant really be sure..
<X314> was after som major software update thingie yesturday, or the day before that i think
<WaltzingAlong> X314: when you get to the grub screen where you can select which system to load (you may have to press ESC to see the list) you could make changes to the entry to disable splash and quiet so you see more output
<X314> okay.. I'll try that.. be back in 5 min or so..
<waylandbill> and the changes don't even need to be permanent. Grub allows one time modification of the command to boot.
<LaSombra> Anyone knows if kwin has a tendency to crash with compiz?
<waylandbill> LaSombra: yes. alot.
<WaltzingAlong> LaSombra: either you use compiz or you use kwinh hence kwin --replace    or compiz --replace
<LaSombra> waylandbill: Hmmm. Imagined that.
<WaltzingAlong> kwin*
<LaSombra> WaltzingAlong: Yeah, thx :/
<LaSombra> Hope this can be fixed inside Kubuntu and not upstream.
<WaltzingAlong> LaSombra: so what do you mean? when compize --replace is launched, compize becomes the window manager, replacing any other window manager (ie kwin)
<X314> hmm.. 7.10.. isent that Gutsy..?
<waylandbill> LaSombra: I'm guessing that the window decorations disappear on you.
<WaltzingAlong> LaSombra: what is there to fix?
<WaltzingAlong> X314: yes 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<X314> WaltzingAlong so my system has updated to gutsy, could that be why its not working..? it was 7.04 before
<LaSombra> waylandbill: Sometimes.
<Jucato> you can't have kwin and compiz running at the same time
<Daisuke-Laptop> and why oh WHY would you not want it fixed upstream?
<WaltzingAlong> X314: sure could be something during the upgrade; had you used envy or automatix or installed the kernel modules manually for your video card
<Daisuke-Laptop> that's just...  wow
<LaSombra> WaltzingAlong: KWin should be used instead of emerald for example
<Daisuke-Laptop> oi
<Daisuke-Laptop> kwin is a window manager
<Daisuke-Laptop> compiz is a window manager
<Daisuke-Laptop> emerald is a window DECORATOR
<Daisuke-Laptop> kwin cannot be used interchangably with emerald.
<Jucato> LaSombra: you can't use kwin with compiz. compiz has window decorator that "emulates" kwin window decorations
<X314> WaltzingAlong hmm.. I dident do anything manualy.. I barely know what I'm doing at all most of the time -.- .. but well.. any advice on what to do about it?
<WaltzingAlong> LaSombra: but maybe you mean that there are some problems with compiz, like titlebars going missing
<waylandbill> that's the most likely problem.
<Jucato> and it's not about kwin crashing (which it can't, since it can't be running, or at least shouldn't be, while compiz is being used)
<WaltzingAlong> X314: were you able to boot at least so you could log into the !terminal ?        did it seem the distupgrade to gutsy went well? which kernel are you running (uname -a)
<Iradigalesc> Hello! I have an old laptop and I need APM to use the battery detection... Is it possible to install APM at Kubuntu gusty?
<WaltzingAlong> X314: if just X is not loading then switch back to the 'vesa' driver with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg        so you can at least get into X where #kubuntu can help you further
<X314> WaltzingAlong I think I can get into terminal.. and as far as I know there where no problems with updateing to gutsy.
<WaltzingAlong> !find apm
<ubotu> Found: apmd, libapm-dev, libapm1, xserver-xorg-video-apm, hapm (and 4 others)
<lg188>  hello
<WaltzingAlong> X314: if the issue is just x not loading you can switch to vesa. you could also from terminal (or ssh into the machine from another) check the X log with less /var/log/Xorg.0.log for reasons (EE) why it failed
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: greetings
<lg188> WaltzingAlong: is ahh
<lg188> i have fogotten hsi name
<X314> WaltzingAlong I'm doing the X thing now..
<lg188> forgotten
<WaltzingAlong> lg188: whose name?
<WaltzingAlong> X314: ok
<drarem> I have 4 home movies on disk recorded to .wmv files, can i get them all onto a single dvd allowing people to play them on their set-top dvd players?
<drarem> they are the entire .dat tape length
<lg188> some on helped me  and i sais that i ill be at Monday butt i have forgotten hsi name so i dint know who ....
<WaltzingAlong> drarem: well you need something that can read wmv
<WaltzingAlong> !codecs | drarem
<ubotu> drarem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<diesel_> Can someone suggest a backup strategy for my laptop. It has a external hd attached. The lappy hd is 80 gig.
<WaltzingAlong> !info devede | drarem, and you may find this tool helpful for creating video dvd discs
<ubotu> drarem, and you may find this tool helpful for creating video dvd discs: devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !backup | diesel_
<ubotu> diesel_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<drarem> devede looks interesting, is it the same compression though as sonic on winslows?
<WaltzingAlong> drarem: do not know but it will generate video dvd compliant files/discs. (mpeg2 format and such)
<Tester> http://rincondechrist.blogspot.com/
<drarem> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> drarem, the video codecs on devede are std for dvd and cd ... if you want to play windows media files wmv etc use the VLC player
<drarem> i just have 4 .dat tapes i want to put on 1 instead of 4 dvd's which I don't think will be possible without serious degradation
<drarem> like i recorded in betamax =)
<The_Machine> anyone else have a problem with their scroll button using Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> drarem, you need a video capture card that will take the video output from the recorded video ,then diditize it to mpeg
<zorglu_> q. what are the available audio player available ? (beside amarok which doesnt fit my needs)
<BluesKaj> err digitize
<Jucato> zorglu_: what are your needs?
<zorglu_> Jucato: being able to do a playlist :)
<WaltzingAlong> zorglu_: what has suited you in the past? also ask adept manager to filter based on audio or player or so on
<WaltzingAlong> zorglu_: amarok can do playlists as well
<Jucato> zorglu_: but amarok is great at playlists...
<zorglu_> WaltzingAlong: ok ok i dont want to talk about that :)
<Downix> trying to figure out how to check on what's eating up RAM
<zorglu_> Jucato: no i just talked with #amarok for a while
<Jucato> in fact, there was someone in here that complained before that it's too playlist-centric
<zorglu_> Jucato: what are the alternatives ?
<WaltzingAlong> Downix: top, htop, ksysguard, ?
<X314> WaltzingAlong I got as far as the color stuff "24 bits of color deoth" and all that.. when i pressed ok there, i got "xsever-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-costomised configuration file; backup in /ect/x11/xorg.conf.20071119182050
<Jucato> talked with #amarok? O.o
<Jucato> zorglu_: juk
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok lookin
<WaltzingAlong> X314: OK. if you booted with the recovery option, press ctrl+d
<WaltzingAlong> vlc
<riri> how to change the kde4 wallpaper ?
<Downix> never have figured out top
<X314> WaltzingAlong alot of text stuff boot thingies i think showed up OK then the screen turned black again.
<WaltzingAlong> otherwise X314 sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart                     which driver did you pick? vesa?
<drarem> the wmv's in total are 3.5Gb but the dvds expand even huger?
<X314> driver for what? you lost me...
<WaltzingAlong> X314: which video card do you have?
<X314> WaltzingAlong I think I did something bad.. I restarted the computer.. and there are black squares here and there.. or rather places with nothing showing.. and some text is missing parts of it
<X314> WaltzingAlong ATI Radeon 9800 pro
<WaltzingAlong> X314: do you have a console again? how about ctrl+alt+f1
<X314> WaltzingAlong I can get back to the terminal.. there are just parts of everything missing
<drarem> is there anything I can use to edit wmv files before sending to dvd?
<WaltzingAlong> X314: yeah we can fix it. back in terminal, grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf              do you see ati, fglrx, or vesa?
<WaltzingAlong> avidemux comes to mind but something suggests it works with the avi container drarem
<drarem> ok
<X314> WaltzingAlong I get no such file or directory
<X314> wait
<X314> my bad. typo
<WaltzingAlong> happens
<BluesKaj> drarem, devede or tovid can transcode wmv/avi files to dvd/mpeg
<X314> now nothing hapens.. just the _ blinking under it
<drarem> right, wondering how to keep near-quality of the dat tape without putting one home movie on one dvd
<drarem> have 4 movies
<WaltzingAlong> drarem: any transcoding in lossy formats is bound to lose some quality
<bbeck> I would like to set some names for local boxes in my resove.conf file (e.g. server_name 192.168.1.5), but dhcp keeps trampling the file.  I was wondering if anyone knew how to set my static names in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf?
<zorglu_> maouaoua one need 1 or 2 php to get basic music playing :)
<WaltzingAlong> bbeck: /etc/hosts
<WaltzingAlong> X314: how about, grep -i "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_willis> i alwyas put mine in /etc/hosts also. :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: do you know another alternative?
<bbeck> WaltzingAlong: thank you.
<mkz> recently I was experiencing a problem with my kubuntu gutsy install hanging (hard-lock).  After reviewing a number of log files (kern.log, syslog, messages, dmesg) it seems that maybe my sound driver (snd-hda-intel) was the culperit.  I moved snd-hda-intel.ko out of it's original directory (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel) in order to supress it's loading.  I want to re-enable my sound so I've returned the
<mkz> ko file to it's original directory, but oddly enough kmix still shows no sound installed.  Is there something I've missed?  Is there a command to reconfigure sound?
<Jucato> zorglu_: kde-apps.org... :/
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok :)
<X314> WaltzingAlong I dont think I have root access anymore..
<Jucato> zorglu_: or..try searching in adept
<zorglu_> Jucato: kde really need a audio player :)
<zorglu_> apparently they all seems to be "smart" :)
<Jucato> zorglu_: I presume you've exhausted all possible means to solve your problems with amarok?
<WaltzingAlong> X314: does the prompt show you normaluser@host or root@host? if normaluser, then you would need            sudo like sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<X314> WaltzingAlong it doesnt say anything.. just the _ before it said root@host
<Jucato> zorglu_: I'm a very minimal audio user... amarok is perfect for that... (except for 50% of the features I don't use)
<WaltzingAlong> zorglu_: xmms mpg321
<zorglu_> Jucato: i did. and i want to add stream in playlist and amarok make it hard/impossible. moreover their spam about their personnal choise of music bother me
<Jucato> hm?
<zorglu_> Jucato: they have put their personnal choise of music in it and prevent people from removing it :)
<WaltzingAlong> as far as i know it is possible to add streams to a playlist in amarok
<Jucato> what spam?
<lg188> what is your meaning of hackers ?
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever noticed spam.
<zorglu_> Jucato: believe it or not, this is only because they like it. they dont even get funding for this :)
<Jucato> the radio streams?
<zorglu_> Jucato: yep the dev choise of music that the user cant remove
<Jucato> zorglu_: that's what FOSS is mostly about... doing what you like/consider fun... specially if you dont' have funding
 * Jucato dares not try remove because he likes some of those...
<Jucato> although I can't seem to understand why they'd be considered "spam"...
<zorglu_> Jucato: well i got a different view of foss :) for me it is about empowering the user . but lets not argue :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I just added a stream to my playlist
<X314> WaltzingAlong I rebooted and now all the text shows up fine
<Jucato> but what about the stream problem?
<WaltzingAlong> X314: ok how about checking the X log
<zorglu_> Jucato: the stream is renamed "1024" it is from di.fm and got displayed ok but only when not in playlist
<WaltzingAlong> grep -i "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jucato> hm... ok...
<lg188> what is your meaning of hackers ?
<X314> WaltzingAlong on less /var/log/Xorg.0.log I get no such file or directory
<X314> oh.. case sensitive apparently
<X314> interesting.. got it now
<X314> WaltzingAlong its open now. what am i looking for?
<zorglu_> Jucato: ok i switched back to mplayer :)))
<zorglu_> Jucato: thanks for your help
<Jucato> zorglu_: have you tried the mplayer frontends?
 * Jucato is not sure if they support playlists though
<zorglu_> Jucato: i found one for video. quite good and quite unknown too. it is called smplayer
<zorglu_> mplayer http://www.di.fm/mp3/trance.pls  <- this is my solution :)
<Jucato> it's not as unknown as you think :)
<zorglu_> and it doesnt take 50mbyte :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: oh good then because it is real nice. and i do watch a LOT of video :)
<zorglu_> 50mbyte was about amarok
<Jucato> (thought we were talking about audio playlists though...)
<Dr_willis> Hmm cant get  http://www.slayradio.org/home.php  working in amarok.
<zorglu_> Jucato: i will create a .m3u by hand and point mplayer to it :)
<Dr_willis> there it went. :)
<Jucato> zorglu_: so neither kplayer nor kmplayer worked for you?
<zorglu_> !info smplayer
<ubotu> smplayer: complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.20-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 816 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<Dr_willis> C64 Tunes Streaming! gotta love it.
<zorglu_> Jucato: i dunno kplayer. but no kmplayer didnt
<zorglu_> Jucato: just compare the IU of kmplayer to smplayer :)
<andy_123> hi all,
<andy_123> looks like adept has a bug, after update i'm getting a warning when installing something
<andy_123> is this a known issue?
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: in c64 time we had some fun with "demo" one was a naked women and you had to put a wet finger on the serial port to make contact and make her come :))
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  gotta love that.
<zorglu_> Dr_willis: it was fun time :)atari st was fun too. with overscan and boot block :)
<Jucato> zorglu_: kmplayer was intended to be an embedded player for online/streaming content. the UI (specially the ones at the bottom) are optimized for that end. that it can function as a standalone player is an added feature (since you can opt to play a video externally)
<andy_123> does anyone get a warning using adept manager?
<Dr_willis> andy_123,  there was a samba package issue over the weekend
<andy_123> oki, how to solve it?
<zorglu_> Jucato: well i wrote a video player during the past 3months. and from my point of view, their UI is ununderstandable :)
<zorglu_> Jucato: not the only project to get ultra complex/poorly organized ui tho
<Dr_willis> !smbbug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbbug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !sambabug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sambabug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> (by whose standards though... but anway...)
<zorglu_> Jucato: vlc has many possibilities for example but the ui is poorly organized so most users are unable to get those possibilities
<Jucato> Dr_willis: it's gone (or supposed to be)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  yea - i was just update/upgrading to check myself. :)
 * Jucato doesn't use vlc...
<Dr_willis> zorglu_,  it could be your servers havent updated yet.
<X314> I get really crappy sound in vlc..
<andy_123> Dr_willis: adept complians that it cannot apply the changes. that there was a problem with downloading something
<Dr_willis> andy_123,  could try updateing/upgrading from the terminal
<zorglu_> ok ok in anycase thanks for your help guys :)
<andy_123> will try that...
<vt04> ok
<Dr_willis> if it mentions somthing about samba package not found its the samba bug. Should be getting fixed soon aa all the servers
<vt04> ok
<X314> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<X314> yes but whats the channel called? ><
<zorglu_> btw transe is good for coding :)
<harry_> does anyone know how to bring up the toolbar with key commands? my toolbar has dissapeared and mousing over it doesnt work
<jussio1> harry_: alt +f2 then type kicker
<harry_> ? still doesnt show up
<X314> anyone know what to look for in the X log if my monitor turns black after boot?
<Jucato> harry_: Ctrl+M
<Jucato> that one?
<Jucato> wait what toolbar?
<harry_> the main desktop tool bar on the bottom of the screen
<Jucato> X314: look in /var/log/Xorg.#.log (replace # with the latest number for the most recent log) and look for EE lines
<harry_> It still is not there???  Help please
<Jucato> harry_: ah, that's a panel, and the name is kicker (the kde panel). try this; press Alt+F2, type in "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<caris_mere> When you plug in a usb stick, it automatically gives a list of options...I selected one and said remember this, but now I want to change it.  Do you know how?
<X314> Jucato and if there are no (EE) lines?
<harry_> It shows up for a brief .05 seconds and disappears
<Jucato> X314: once everything turns black after boot, press Ctrl+Alt+F1, login to the command line, type "startx". if it throws you back, there should be some error messages
<JohnFlux> harry_: did you recently add an applet to it?
<JohnFlux> harry_: sounds like one of the applets is crashing
<JohnFlux> :(
<Jucato> JohnFlux: or one of Kubuntu's most annoying kicker bugs :/
<harry_> not recently... This morning I added
<Jucato> hiding and relocating itself
<X314> Jucato okay. trying
<harry_> New to this ubunto stuff and I like it but it is a bit frustrating
<Jucato> harry_: Alt+F2, "kcontrol" then, in the list at the left of the window, go to Desktop -> Panels
<JohnFlux> harry_: I'd be frustrated too :(
<JohnFlux> harry_: you could delete the config file:  rm  .kde/share/config/kickerrc    and restart X ?
 * Jucato scratches his head...
<JohnFlux> harry_: do what Jucato suggests first though
<Jucato> JohnFlux: yours is easier, but he doesn't need to restart X does he?
<harry_> HAHAHA   yea, i've been doing a lot of that lately
<JohnFlux> ;)
<Jucato> caris_mere: System Settings -> Notifications -> Storage Media Notifications
<caris_mere> Jucato: thanks
<harry_> ah... It is back... all I did was to change the pixel size a bit and apply.. there she is.. THANKS
 * snowdonke1 snowdonkey
<harry_> Is there some kind of virus scanning soft in linux??
<Dr_willis> harry_,  you need to scan your windows partitions for viruses? :)
<Jucato> !antivirus | harry_
<ubotu> harry_: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Dr_willis> theres tools that can do that.
<Jucato> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<X314> Jucato fatal server error: server is already active for display 0 If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.x0-lock and start again. Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key giving up xinit: unable to connect to X server xinit: No such process (errno 3): server error.
<harry_> ok  thx
<georg> Hallo zusammen. Wo finde ich bitte den deutschen Kubuntu channel ?
<Jucato> !de | georg
<ubotu> georg: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> X314: oh... I"m clueless :/
<georg> Danke thanks
<X314> Jucato well thanks anyways. :)
<lg188> what is your meaning of hackers ? please say your word
<harry_> what about a Firewall such as Firestarter.. How do I know it is working other than locking and unlocking it??
<Dr_willis> check the wikipedia for hackers
<Dr_willis> harry_,  try some of the portscanning web sites perhaps.
<Dr_willis> of coruse most services are disabled by default. so even with it OFF they may not find much
 * genii slides Dr_willis a large coffee
<Dr_willis> Its about time for me to head to work also. :()
<Jucato> me me me!! I want some!! me!! mine mine mine!!
<harry_> thx 4 the help folks
 * Jucato jumps up and down in front of genii
 * Dr_willis injects Jucato  With an double-expresso 
<Jucato> yay!!!
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I don't think he needed it
 * Jucato somersaults to and fro
<Jucato> oh yes I did!! I did!! I did!! I did!!
<kaminix> Hmm... recently an update for flac came out via apt. Ought I re-encode all my FLACs now?
<Dr_willis> They guys i work with Forbid me to have Coffee after 9:00 :)
<ardchoille> lol
<Dr_willis> kaminix,  i doubt if you will gain anything from it.
<Jucato> kaminix: no. updates only affect the software, not their output
<Jucato> unless it has a new feature that you want to take advantage of that will affect the quality/size of the files you encoded...
<kaminix> I see... no better compression or anything?
<Jucato> (see last comment)
<waylandbill> Jucato needs the Robusta beans for his coffee. :)
<kaminix> Yeah... well... does it?
<Jucato> koffee beans would be enough
<Jucato> kaminix: you'll have to check the changelogs for that (but most probably not)
<kaminix> Okay :)
<kaminix> Thanks. :)
 * genii hooks Jucato up to a caffeine drip
<stdin> kaminix: if you want to see the changelog you can do "aptitude changelog <package>" (replacing "<package>" with the actual package name)
<Jucato> stdin!
<stdin> Jucato!!!!!!11.1
<genii> Jucato: I got called away to some work, only now saw your antics LOL
<Jucato> lol
<jmcnerney> ANYONE: Why does Adept will not let me search/install new packages (like firefox)? I'm used to Synaptic manager....
<stdin> jmcnerney: 1st guess is that your sources are disabled?
<Jucato> it does... if you're not experiencing that, there's something wrong on your end... unfortunately...
<jmcnerney> Disabled? I just did a fresh Dapper Drake install, no modifications. My last build was ubuntu (not kubuntu) and I had no problems.
<stdin> jmcnerney: either that or you've selected to filter only installed packages from the filter list at the top
<stdin> jmcnerney: if you installed with no active network (internet) connection then the sources will be disabled by default
<jmcnerney> YES! I did install offline. How do I reactive sources?
<jmcnerney> eg: "re-activate"
<stdin> in adept, Adept -> Manage Repositories
<stdin> there you can check the disabled ones to re-enable them
<stdin> (if I remember the dapper interface correctly)
<Jucato> right-click on the lines to enable
<stdin> and remember to click the apply button after
<jmcnerney> Sounds right...I'm enabling now.....THANKS in advance (I hope)!!!!
<jmcnerney> exit
 * Minataku meows at Jucato :3
 * Jucato purrs
<Minataku> lol
<pietjephuck> lol
<pietjephuck> quiet today?
<Jucato> very...
<Jucato> that's good
 * genii tries to enjoy the quiet
<pietjephuck> Was reading back, this guy had a problem with metwork being disabled
<emilsedgh> being quiet in long time means kubuntu is getting better :P
<genii> emilsedgh: Yes, exactly
<Jucato> or people leaving :(
<seb_> hello
<Jucato> we can't tell.. all we now is "Konversation terminated"
<Jucato> :(
<pietjephuck> I tried to install with wireless card, it was not working so my sources where disabled as well
<Minataku> We've still got 387 users in here
<Minataku> Well, 386
<genii> Minataku: Yup :0
<emilsedgh> Jucato: no, im sure kubuntu is rising
<Minataku> Which is a little above average, I think
<Jucato> 385..
<Jucato> 384
<genii> pietjephuck: There is also of course source-o-matic
<X314> Minataku I will now stop hogging the off-topic channel and take my problems here in hope for solutions!
<X314> anywho, blackscreen after boot.
<X314> boot of kubuntu gutsy
<pietjephuck> genii: I plugged in the wired connection and enabled the sources
<X314> has been so since I (out of no better knowlage) upgraded to gutsy
<genii> Good :0
<Tecumseh> hi there
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> You should get better help in here anyway ^^
<X314> hopefully
<Tecumseh> I'm having troubles with kde after enabling compiz-fusion following the kubuntu documentation. kde-window-decorator keeps crashing
<pietjephuck> Just looking forward to the day when there will be native drivers for all cards
<stdin> tried disabling splash? (didn't read the backlog in -offtopic because I'm lazy)
<Tecumseh> this is the error message I'm getting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45059/
<X314> Minataku Is there any "simple" (I have realised that nothing really is simple per say in linux) to restore the old version?
<Tecumseh> How can I prevend these errors / crashes?
<stdin> Tecumseh: prevent them? that's easy, don't enable compiz
<pietjephuck> lol
<Tecumseh> ok, that's obvious...
<stdin> Tecumseh: or maybe try with emerald, but that not exactly "less buggy"
<pietjephuck> to obvious
 * stdin notes there _is_ a reason kubuntu didn't ship with compiz...
<Minataku> What reason is that?
<stdin> because it doesn't work :p
<stdin> compiz doesn't like KDE apparently
<Minataku> Well, apparantly, for a lot of people, nothing does
<Tecumseh> from what I'm seeing now is that kwin is starting at bootup, then compiz kills it and uses kde-window-decorator wich then crashes. Is there an option to not start kwin but start compiz to start with?
<Minataku> The Compiz losers are probably in league with GNOME to create some kind of lockin
<stdin> Tecumseh: that's not the problem, that's what supposed to happen (and it doesn't kill kwin, it asks it to stop managing the windows and exit)
<Minataku> I wouldn't put it past GNOME, I mean, they have to get users somehow despite how GTK sucks
<Minataku> :P
<jussio1> Tecumseh: try removing the startup script if you made it
<Minataku> I'm joking of course
<trappist> Tecumseh: there's an env var you can export in your .bashrc to set kde's decorator to, say, emerald insead of kwin
<Minataku> But I DO think that GNOME and GTK suck
<Tecumseh> jussio1: no startup created yet
<trappist> Tecumseh: found it, export KDEWM="compiz --replace"
<stdin> you don't need the --replace if it's set in KDEWM
<trappist> stdin: makes sense
<pietjephuck> I doubt very much they will stopp that low
<genii> Yup, only if you're flipping them on-the-fly etc
<Tecumseh> let's see if that worked, restarting X
 * stdin bet's it still crashes
<Tecumseh> hmmm, that didn't work as planned
<Tecumseh> kde-window-manager still crashed leaving me with X started without a functional wm
<expo> Sorry i am italian i have a problem: i have manually installed my modem (USB) this is alcatel speed touch now i am connect to the internet but i can't use protocol http please help me ! ! !
<stdin> Tecumseh: didn't think it would, try with emerald instead. make a script in ~/bin (or somewhere) with something like "compiz --replace & emerald --replace &", set it +x then set KDEWM to that script. that should stop kde-window-decorator from starting
<Tecumseh> didn't have emerald installed yet, trying with it first
<Jay-Oh-En> how come i get this error when trying to get updates There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<expo> server irc.azzurra.net
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: could be a number of reasons, only way to tell is to use apt-get and look at the messages
<Jay-Oh-En> ok stdin
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: and if you want to show us the error messages, use the pastebin (link in topic) rather than flooding the channel :)
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: it was a problem with Configuration file `/etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc'
 * jussio1 wonders what hardware Tecumseh is running...
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: try posting the whole log from "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to pastebin
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: ok :]
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: i did this sudo dpkg --configure -a and nothing happend
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: hmm, ok, post "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to pastebin
<Jay-Oh-En> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Jay-Oh-En> i guess im good right?
<stdin> looks fine
<stdin> ok, try adept then
<Jay-Oh-En> ok kool thanks stdin
<Jay-Oh-En> stdin: how do i make programs not use kdewallet
<debian> Hello
<debian> Is kubuntu compatible with wpa and vpn? Would knetworkmanager do the job?
<stdin> Jay-Oh-En: you'd have to disable kwallet all together as far as I know. press Alt-F2 and put in "kcontrol". then go to Security & Privacy -> KDE Wallet and un-check "Enable the KDE wallet subsystem"
<ScorpKing> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stdin> debian: I'm pretty sure it can do vpn just fine, but for wpa you need to install and setup wpa-suplicant
<stdin> or whatever it's called...
<Tecumseh> jussio1: searching for the specs, at least it's a amd 64-bits dual 4000+
<jussio1> Tecumseh: which gfx card?
<hagabaka> hmm
<debian> ok
<hagabaka> so when I disable a restricted driver, it really means removing its package?
<debian> Editing conf files or grapichal?
<stdin> debian: I don't know, I've never used it. but it's explained in those wifi docs
<debian> Ok
<debian> Hope wpa is easy
<BluesKaj> hagabaka, no it's not removed , just not used
<debian> My school has a natzi policy against linux. So I'm just going to use it.
<Dragonath> mm, tried running age of mythology with wine, AoM got some error, so wine closed but now my resolution is something in the lines of 800x600 instead of 1280x1024
<Tecumseh> jussio1: onboard NVIDIA GeForce 6100 with shared memory
<Dragonath> how to get it back?
<stdin> Dragonath: logging out and back in should restore it
<Dragonath> any other easier way that doesn't involve logging out?
<Dragonath> it sounds kind of crude :P
<stdin> Dragonath: you can _try_ just switching displays (Ctrl-Alt-F1, then Ctrl-F7), but that' may or may not work
<jussio1> Tecumseh: so what exactly happens when it crashes? does it just loose your window borders?
<Dragonath> well I tried that and it didn't, logging off and on again then, thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> What's better WPA or WEP
<stdin> wpa is more secure, but it depends what you mean by "better"
<Yorokobi> Jay-Oh-En, WEP is easily broken. WPA is better for security but requires more overhead
<Tecumseh> jussio1: It loses windows borders, storage media is not mountable (dvd's, usb flashdrive's, etc) and the panel is unreadable (scrambled somehow) for a while
<jussio1> Tecumseh: have you tried sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Tecumseh> yep,,,
<jussio1> ok
<jussio1> Tecumseh: Im at a loss then
<Tecumseh> me 2
<Jay-Oh-En> Thanks for the answers :] i was looking for More security towards my Winblows xp computer (it's my dads)
<Tecumseh> and I was thinking that linux in general was ready for the big masses, not that I'm counting myself to the masses anymore.
<Jay-Oh-En> so people can't hack in and get passwords and stuff like that
<Jay-Oh-En> or use my internet connection
<jussio1> Tecumseh: can you paste your xorg.conf?
<Yorokobi> Jay-Oh-En, IMHO, use WPA, disable SSID broadcasting, and use your wifi router's MAC filter
<Tecumseh> sure, just a sec
<Jay-Oh-En> Yorokobi: maybe you can get me a guide for a wgr614v5 netgear router?
<Tecumseh> jussio1: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45140/
<Zombocom> where's the irc for kubuntu support, is this it?
<Zombocom> I'm in windows so I can't connect
<jpatrick> you just did...
<Zombocom> this is it?
<jpatrick> yep
<Zombocom> ok, Xserver doesn't initialize
<jussio1> Tecumseh: If I see correctly, your problem is that you are running the nv driver instead of the nvidia one
<Yorokobi> Jay-Oh-En, http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/wgr614v5.asp
<Jay-Oh-En> Thanks Yorokobi :]
<jussio1> Zombocom: we could use a little more info if we are to help you...
<Zombocom> I get to the logon screen in the command prompt thing and the screen  flashes, but then it goes back into the command prompt
<jussio1> Zombocom: which version of kubuntu, which gfx card?
<Zombocom> I'm using an hp pavillion dv 6433 with an intel graphics media accelerator 950
<jpatrick> Zombocom: can you give us a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Zombocom> jussio1: kubuntu 7.10
<jussio1> Tecumseh: oh, wait, i did see incorrectly... lol
<Zombocom> jpatrick: I'm in windows which doesn't have ext2 drivers
<Tecumseh> jussio1: I did enable the restricted drivers
<jussio1> Zombocom: cant you install the ext2 driver?
<jpatrick> Zombocom: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Zombocom> jpatrick: that program appears not to run in windows vista which is what I'm running right now
<jpatrick> Zombocom: drat
<Alonea> what do you do when you get NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED when trying to add a windows network printer?
<Zombocom> jpatrick: I just tricked it
<jpatrick> excellent
<Zombocom> jpatrick: it works now
<Alonea> I had it all set up before, but when I installed the new kubuntu I lost all those settings.
<Zombocom> jpatrick: it has been installed
<jpatrick> Zombocom: kubuntu should be in my computer now
<Zombocom> jpatrick: the drive isn't showing up though
<jpatrick> Zombocom: the dreaded restart?
<Zombocom> probably
<Zombocom> damnit
<Zombocom> would it be easyer to reinstall kubuntu?
<Zombocom> brb, restarting
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, if you can still use the Linux terminals, install irssi and use that for IRC and links2 to browse :) Who needs a gui? hehe
<Alonea> ah, nevermind. I found the trick where you go back, choose guest, then go forward and it will work
<alexbe01__> Yorokobi: everyone living in the current millenium :P
<Zombocom> ok back
<Zombocom> someone said something about a terminal before I left?
<stdin> "<Yorokobi> Zombocom, if you can still use the Linux terminals, install irssi and use that for IRC and links2 to browse :) Who needs a gui? hehe"
<Zombocom> lol
<Zombocom> ok I have to go, but I need help with this later
<Zombocom> I heavily prefer linux
<MsK`> ih
<MsK`> hi
<MsK`> I don't have any sound output in xmame, "no sound mixer plugin available" it says :/
<mobile> Anybody else get a handg on 'local scripts' when they boot Gutsy?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> does anyone here play glest?
<Ace2016> i just saw it on ubuntu and it looks totally awesome
<Ace2016> i mean digg.com
<mobile> What's glest?
<Ace2016> http://linuxgames07.blogspot.com/2007/11/top-ubuntu-linux-games.html
<Ace2016> its no 7 in the lis
<Ace2016> list*
<Ace2016> watch the video
<mobile> Checking
<kaboom> Hello
<hagabaka> does anyone use compiz-fusion and have the issue that after you scroll mousewheel on KDE task bar, you can't use zooming with Super+Wheel?
<mobile> The drift game looks awesome
<mobile> I only have flightgear right now
<Don_jr2> Does Kubuntu have korean language capabilities?
<jussio1> !ko | Don_jr2
<ubotu> Don_jr2: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<Don_jr2> I speak english, I just wanted to know if it supported the language or not
<Don_jr2> I"m doing some java programming and the korean symbols don't show up right on the box I"M using
<Don_jr2> I'll go ask there if they speak english
<Don_jr2> thanks
<Evelyn> Anybody from Venezuela?
<jpatrick> !ve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ve - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Duo> I have a question regarding a hung upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10. My Dist upgrade is hung at "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-14-generic"...
<Duo> seems sorta like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/157907
<Ace2016> i was just reading about Venezuela and the OPEC oil trade in us dollars
<Duo> but, It has not progessed, any way to recover from this?
<Downix> Ace2016: Aren't they dropping the US $ for the EU due to runaway inflation?
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * Duo sighs
<X314> if I want to boot gutsy without usplash, how do I do that?
<nuutti> can someone help me,i don't know how to auth..
<nuutti> i'm just started to use ubuntu
<Ace2016> they were complaining about the dropping value of their us $ reserves, they wanted a more stable hard currency like the euro, but the us supporters like saudi arabia kept trying to move talks to other topics and stop them talking about the dollar
<kaboom> @X314: Use Startup-Manager to edit the menu-lst comfortable and with a decent GUI
<ScorpKing> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ScorpKing> :D
<Drew3> I have 3 Kub install-live disks 2 cd's and a dvd,  all three have the first screen jumping around so a to be unreadable,  where do I go from here? I insert the CD/dvd/s and get a unreadable greeting upon startup.
<kaboom> @X314: http://web.telia.com/~u88005282/sum/index.html
<X314> kaboom okay. cheers.
<BluesKaj> heh Ace2016, a woman in saudi arabia was raped , but cuz she was alone without a male adult relative she was sentenced to 200 lashes for being out alone ...nothing was mentioned about the rapist's sentence
<foenig> hi@all ... after running a dosbox session my audio system is "crap" - the sound is "chappellike" with one channel in the back and a very bad sound ... on which parameters shall i start to get my "good" sound back?
<Ace2016> thats religion isn't it? or is it the law in the country? or is it one of the countries which makes its laws based on religion?
<Downix> BluesKaj: What sentance?  Men are not punished for rape in saudi arabia
<BluesKaj> no it's not Islam ,it's the backward arabic tradition
<Downix> BluesKaj: Not Arabic tradition (which would have stoned the man for it) but Wahabiist tradition.
<nuutti> someone knows how to auth with konversation?
<SudoKing> authenticate?
<ScorpKing> if i run ps2pdf i get - Segmentation fault (core dumped). konqueror also don't want to print that document to pdf but the same ps and html file display without problems. how can i figure out what's wrong?
<nuutti> yes
<SudoKing> what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> the traditions they attribute to Islam , predate mohammed by a couple thousand yrs
<ScorpKing> hiya SudoKing. ;)
<SudoKing> hi
<nuutti> authentication..
<nuutti> sry my bad english
<Downix> BluesKaj: Quite right.  But again, not Arabic.
<SudoKing> Please don't tell me to set my resolution any higer
<SudoKing> higher*
<SudoKing> It crashed my X Server, and I had to reinstall Kubuntu
<Downix> BluesKaj: Arab is a particular group within the Arabian area, along with Bedowin and other groups.
<BluesKaj> ok, Downix i stand corrected , i'll withdraw the arabic ident
<Downix> BluesKaj: But I do get what you mean.
<X314> can I boot in "safe graphics mode" with grub?
<ScorpKing> SudoKing: next time make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf before you play with resolutions
<SudoKing> lol
<SudoKing> Scorp, it wouldn't even show the login screen or start KDM
<BluesKaj> Downix, my wife's aunt's drivers licence wasn't recognized in Riadh... the car rental co wouldn't rent her a vehicle without her husband
<ScorpKing> X314: press <ESC> at boot and select the second option
<ScorpKing> SudoKing: that can be fixed without reinstalling. ;)
<BluesKaj> anyway enuff offtopic
<X314> ScorpKing I dont think that is right.. but I shall try.
<SudoKing> tell me more
<ardchoille> SudoKing: You could have used the livecd, mounted your installed system, and edited xorg.conf from the livecd
 * ScorpKing agree..
<ScorpKing> or from tty1
<ardchoille> The livecd is good for more than just installing the system
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: True that
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: it's easier to test that way.
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: This is why I tell people to go ahead and learn cli rather than being afraid of it
<ScorpKing> yep
<ardchoille> There are weeks at a time that I log into tty1 and don't even run xorg.. screen ROCKS!
<ScorpKing> i love screen. works well on servers where the connection is lost all the time. :D
<ardchoille> Yeah
<ardchoille> screen, irssi, elinks, wget, mutt, ssh, bash, midnight commander, etc :)
<BluesKaj> ok, screen ? cli app ?
<ardchoille> !info screen
<ubotu> screen: a terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-0.4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 574 kB, installed size 984 kB
<SudoKing> Is there a way to use variables and such like Konversations DBUG and BUG commands in Auto Replace?
<ardchoille> SudoKing: You mean in bash?
<SudoKing> bash?
<ardchoille> SudoKing: Where are you wanting to use these variables?
<ardchoille> Oh, in konversation?
<SudoKing> Like to produce a link or to type a quick command instead of having to type /cs command and such
<SudoKing> like to type !pass password to quickly change my password?
<ardchoille> No idea in konversation
<SudoKing> hmph
<_darkKnight_> why my hda disk changed to sda disk after upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10??
<martijn81> i have a hp laserjet 1022nw with wireless, how do i setup this printer under kubuntu?
<ardchoille> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<martijn81> ardchoille: but can it work like a networkprinter@wireless?
<rothchild> hi, what's a good way of finding duplicate files? My 'digital life' is a mess!
<ardchoille> martijn81: I don't know, I've never had a printer
<martijn81> :(
<ardchoille> !info kleansweep | rothchild
<ubotu> rothchild: kleansweep: File cleaner for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 137 kB, installed size 456 kB
<MilitantPotato> !konsole
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konsole - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> !terminal
<ardchoille> rothchild: iirc, that has tons of features.
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rothchild> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw
<MilitantPotato> anyone know offhand how to clear the history in terminal?
<Dresken> Does anyone have any idea how to resolve this hal issue when trying to mount an NTFS HDD?
<ScorpKing> Dresken: what is the full error you get?
<ScorpKing> MilitantPotato: rm .bash_history
<Dresken> hal-storage-removable-all-options refused uid 1000
<MilitantPotato> ScorpKing: thanks
<ScorpKing> yw
<martijn81> ardchoille: shame those guides are for ubuntu and not for kubuntu
<BluesKaj> I like the bash histrory , sometimes it saves having to repeat some commands :)
<sparr_w> after upgrade to gutsy i have printing problems.  i have added my printer anew, and when i print the test page (successfully) i get the following in my cups logs, no other apps will print at all, they seem to work but nothing comes out of the printer.  http://rafb.net/p/4KJ4J869.html
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Yeah, and thank goodness for grep :)
<ardchoille> Wow, had no idea man bash was huge
<rothchild> ardchoille, just the job! Bit fiddly but perfectly useable TA
<ScorpKing> Dresken: is there an entry in /etc/fstab for that drive?
<Dresken> No idea, how do I check? lol
<Aaron_S> Okay, I think my instlation froze on me, how do I end the process?
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: You can clear bash history from the terminal with: history -c
<ScorpKing> Dresken: it looks like a bug btw - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/110210
<ScorpKing> Dresken: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<MilitantPotato> ardchoille: I edited the .bash_history and removed the offending commands, but thanks for the command, It will come in usefull
<Dresken> Well this only happened after I re-installed Kubuntu
<icheyne> hi all - the Start Daemon link doesn't work any more at "strigi:/". I tried to start strigidaemon at the command line but I got an error:  terminate called after throwing an instance of 'CLuceneError' <br> Aborted (core dumped)
<icheyne> any clues?
<Dresken> ScorpKing: No I don't see anything about the HDD in that file
<Dresken> Want me to paste you the content of the file?
<ScorpKing> please - to pastbin
<Dresken> How do I do it without flooding the channel again? lol
<ardchoille> MilitantPotato: If you edit .bash_history manually to delete all lines while bash is running, then those lines will be replaced when you exit bash.. forcing you to do it again.
<philipp_> hi kubuntu-guys
<ardchoille> hi philipp_
<soon> where can I get support about a reg exp?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | Dresken
<ubotu> Dresken: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<soon> any channel you can suggest
<ardchoille> soon: #bash  ?
<ardchoille> Just a guess
<soon> I'll try it
<Dresken> ScorpKing: http://rafb.net/p/UYA0Wn69.html
<philipp_> /nick fips
<ScorpKing> MilitantPotato: sudo su and then edit the history file ;)
<MilitantPotato> ardchoille: i did & disown
<MilitantPotato> will that work?
<ardchoille> ni idea
<MilitantPotato> Dresken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601210&highlight=hal+storage+removable+all+options+refused+uid
<philipp_> hjztuk
<MilitantPotato> i'll see if it replaced the text
<ScorpKing> Dresken: yeah, it's not in there.
<MilitantPotato> & disowned worked
<MilitantPotato> disown*
<Dresken> Well that post only shows work arounds and to add or remove something from an unknown file <_<
<MilitantPotato> Dresken: why is your floppy on auto mount?
<MilitantPotato> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<MilitantPotato> wait I'm nuts.
<Dresken> No idea <_<
 * MilitantPotato goes to get his coffee
<ardchoille> Where is my kernel? Is it the vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic file in /boot? If so, what is the vmlinuz file in /  ?
<stdin> ardchoille: the one in / is a link to the one in /boot (normally)
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, so it is
<Dresken> Still no idea how to fix this, anyone? <_<
<ScorpKing> Dresken: sorry but i don't see a solution. maybe mount it manually and if it works add an entry in fstab
<Dresken> What entery exactly?
<ScorpKing> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ScorpKing> Dresken: that should help ^
<Tester> http://rincondechrist.blogspot.com/
<Tester> http://rincondechrist.blogspot.com/
<ardchoille> I should packet that
<ardchoille> spammer
<MilitantPotato> Dresken: try unchecking "mount as user"
<MilitantPotato> -ops
<MilitantPotato> X(
<enrico_> ciao a tutti
<enrico_> qualcuno mi da una mano su linux?
<ardchoille> !it | enrico_
<ubotu> enrico_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<enrico_> ok
<A-L-A-R-M> hello, when trying to install kubuntu i get the display server has been shut down about 6 times in 90 sec
<A-L-A-R-M> i suppose it has to do with the ati drivers
<A-L-A-R-M> is there a way to continue the installation with vesa or something ?
<Backie> I am running ati gfx cards, you doing the simple one or the advance?
<A-L-A-R-M> well , i will choose the one that could help me actually
<A-L-A-R-M> thats why i am asking
<Backie> I used advanced it installed perfect
<Backie> The normal is just a nasty ass installer
<Backie> The grub-install won't work no matter what I did
<pass> how do i manipulate daemons from command line, see what daemon are running now, configure new/existing daemons. (looking for a tools similar to svcadm on solaris)
<Quel> hi there.. does anybody know, if it's possible to install MS Office 2007 in kubuntu 7.02?
<MilitantPotato> !xorg | A-L-A-R-M:
<ubotu> A-L-A-R-M:: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MilitantPotato> hmm
<MilitantPotato> that's not it.
<MilitantPotato> !display
<lusepuster> Hi folks - I have this pproblem w Kopete and webcam: It shows fine, but it lags terribly, like minutes, behind when coming from the other end. Known problem, known solution?
<waylandbill> when choosing to select an icon for a file, why is only Applications and Filesystems have icons? do the other categories get installed by a different package?
<MilitantPotato> !factoids
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<[ka]killer> humm
<Yorokobi> pass, Gutsy supports the Redhat service <servicename> <option> style of daemon control as well as SysV /etc/init.d/<service> <option>
<[ka]killer> im having a problem with firefox
<SudoKing> what's the problem?
<[ka]killer> it locked up, so i restarted X (ctrl-alt-backspace) and now the process for firefox (firefox-bin) starts, but the app itself does not open
<SudoKing> oh
<SudoKing> any error messages?
<[ka]killer> nope
<[ka]killer> it just does not open
<SudoKing> that's odd
<[ka]killer> yah, thats why i came here
<Backie> Have you checked to see if the frist process of firefox is still running?
<[ka]killer> if it was normal i would have fixed it =P
<MilitantPotato> !xconfig | A-L-A-R-M
<ubotu> A-L-A-R-M: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<[ka]killer> backie: sudo killall -9 firefox-bin
<MilitantPotato> A-L-A-R-M: then select VESA video drivers.
<SudoKing> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Backie> I think firefox runs more than just firefox-bin
<SudoKing> yea it does
<SudoKing> let me check
<[ka]killer> that i know of it runs firefox and firefox-bin
 * SudoKing opens KSysGuard
<[ka]killer> ctrl+esc =P
<SudoKing> Ok, so it says that there is a process called firefox-bin and just one called firefox
<[ka]killer> yup
<SudoKing> maybe firefox is the actual visual?
<[ka]killer> both get killed when you kill firefox-bin
<sn00zer> why is there a AMD and Intel cpu temp on this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45152/
<SudoKing> Then I don't know what the problem is...
<[ka]killer> i dont know -_-
<Quel> hi there.. does anybody know, if it's possible to install MS Office 2007 in kubuntu 7.02?
<MilitantPotato> firefox-bin is the main APP AFAIK
<MilitantPotato> killing firefox leaves firefox-bin running
<SudoKing> but "firefox" is the only one with the icon beside it...
<MilitantPotato> Quel: Not sure, check the WineHQ app database
<A-L-A-R-M> MilitantPotato,  thats all fine what you say and i know about those things. but how to reconfigure xorg if the system is not installed yet
<A-L-A-R-M> i get the  display server has been shut down about 6 times in 90 sec error during the installation
<MilitantPotato> Quel: Why not use Open Office?
<MilitantPotato> A-L-A-R-M: after the Kubuntu loading screen disapears?
<blizzzek> bye
<MilitantPotato> A-L-A-R-M: the one with the progress bar
<A-L-A-R-M> okie
<[ka]killer> well a full restart did it
<MilitantPotato> A-L-A-R-M: i'm asking
<A-L-A-R-M> its crashing
<ScorpKing> Quel: i don't think so. google for MS Office 2007 on linux. or just use openoffice
<[ka]killer> use openoffice or koffice
<A-L-A-R-M> before getting to kde not even once
<Backie> Is there a default root passwd or something?
<ScorpKing> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<MilitantPotato> A-L-A-R-M: one scond
<MilitantPotato> A-L-A-R-M: does it crash after loading linux in the grub menu?
<A-L-A-R-M> INSTALLATION
<MilitantPotato> ah, live CD?
<A-L-A-R-M> how on earth should grub exist if i couldnt even manage to start the installation
<MilitantPotato> Sorry, I had the alternate stuck in my head.
<Backie> ScorpKing, I know what sudo is I know what su is, and I know when I installed I never got asked for a root passwd so anyone know what it is
<Quel> ScorpKing: thanks.. there is the problem with *.pptx Microsoft is not interested in ISO Formates... *g*
<A-L-A-R-M> dude i know how to handle xorg on an installed system
<A-L-A-R-M> thats why i asked if i can start an installation with vesa
<MilitantPotato> Sorry :)
<MilitantPotato> let me find the command
<Quel> ScorpKing: you cant convert ist 1 by 1 for OpenOffice compatible... ^^
<ScorpKing> Backie: there is no root password in *ubuntu for security reasons. if you have to you can set one but it's not recommended
<ScorpKing> Quel: yeah, MS always makes it difficult.
<Backie> ScorpKing, For security reason is the reason most *nix make you have a passwd on your root acct
<Quel> ScorpKing: Thats the point.. I have kubunto on my laptop.. the presentation is in *.pptx format... that sucks! We have to change something before presentation.. and if its ppt and not pptx i think i'll not be able to change some stuff there... Holy Crap, Microsoft sucks -.-
<ardchoille> Backie: The root account is disabled, that's why you were never prompted for a password for root
<ScorpKing> Backie: if someone want's to get into your system they will go for the root account first but if there is no password on it they will have to look for another account with sudo privs which make it more difficult for them. go to tty1 and try to log in as root.
<ibert> Hi. Just switched to gutsy and Having Problems with Xorg/VT: there are no VT's. just blakn screens with blinking "_". Thi problems persists with nv and nvidia driver....anybody got a hint?
<nikos> hello
<Backie> If someone is trying to hack me they prolly use an expoilt which would create a shell with root permisson not try and login as root
<ardchoille> Backie: That is why we keep our systems fully up-to-date
<Backie> ardchoille, lol like thats gonna make sure you never get owned
<ScorpKing> Backie: oh well. if you have to then run sudo su and type passwd
<Quel> i got my root password... like ScorpKing said :D
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: Please do not teach others how to enable root, it's not recommended, it's unsafe and not at all necessary.
<Backie> I just think its retarded to have the passwd for total control of your machine the same as your normal acct
<Quel> ardchoille can i disable my root password again? :D
 * ScorpKing will remember that..
<ardchoille> !sudo | Quel
<ubotu> Quel: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Quel> ardchoille you are scarriing me :D
<Backie> Quel edit the passwd and change the shell to noshell, that should do it
<ardchoille> Quel: Visit that web page to learn how to disable the root account
<Quel> ardchoille thank you!
<ardchoille> People who play with the root account are the same folks who come in here asking for help about how to fix the problems they caused by enabling root.
<nikos> i need help ,  i have install the MS$ game on my Kubuntu and it make link on my Desktop , but when i need to play i open a terminal (  wine wow.exe -opengl ) , how i can fix the auto link on my desktop with this pack ( -opengl )
<nikos> pach**
<MilitantPotato> A-L-A-R-M: When the boot menu comes up (where it says Run / Install Ubuntu), hit SAFE GRAPHICS MODE
<sourcemaker> Is it possible to run the SAP GUI (Windows) under Wine in Kubuntu?
<A-L-A-R-M> okie
<Quel> yay.. easier than i thougt: sudo passwd -l root
<xevious> sourcemaker: seems like it should work, but i've never had an opportunity to try it
<xevious> sourcemaker: it's just a database app... nothing too intense
<sourcemaker> xevious: thanks
<ardchoille> Quel: :)  And that's the way it should be
<sourcemaker> xevious: I know the java version... but this does not work very well (memory leaks) ;-)
<Quel> ardchoille: yay - i am a hero *g*
<ardchoille> :)
<Quel> am i a unix professional now? :D
<ardchoille> hehe
<Quel> - just kidding
<Quel> :)
<ardchoille> Quel: I've been using Linux since 2001, have installed it on over 200 machines which I also support.. and I'm not even a pro yet.
<MilitantPotat1> .
<Quel> ardchoille: i installed Debian, kanotix, Kubuntu... yah about 5 times (totally).. i think i got it out *g*
<Quel> ardchoille: Sooo... your dialog with Backie was VERY Interesting to read (for me), but i have to go to bed now :)
<Backie> quel what he posted it aswell?
<Quel> ardchoille: i am in IRC just to read those interesting topics! :)
<Quel> Backie: just your dialog about Exploits over there
<Quel> Backie: I think its important for security to know, how people would do something. I am learing java at school and i can do my "job" better if i know more about everything :)
<Backie> Quel, http://pastebin.com/m2fc2a197
<Zombocom> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Backie> He couldn;t agrue with the fact having the same passwd for super user stuff as your normal login was retarded
<Backie> They even teach you that when you do the basic microsoft exams
<Pollywog> something in Gutsy keeps changing my nameservers.  I do not have resolvconf installed so that is not it
<Quel> Backie: <ardchoil.le> If you have to enable root, then you don't know what you are doing. --> I dont know what I'm doing.. hes right :)
<Backie> I am not saying enable it I am just saying change the fucking passwd
<Zombocom> I need help, the xserver doesn't start, I'm running an HP pavillion dv6433 with an intel graphics media accellerator 950
<stdin> Backie: watch the language
<Pollywog> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Zombocom> it used to, but now it won't
<ardchoille> Please take the sudo/root argument to another channel. When in this channel, please stick with the recommended methods.
<Quel> Backie: I dont know... I am just a rookie :) I am just a student and i want to be a good guy in future :)
<Zombocom> can anyone help me?
<stdin> ardchoille: too polite :p s/please //
<Backie> Pollywog, what you mean changing your name servers?
<Pollywog> something keeps changing the contents of resolv.conf
<ardchoille> stdin: :)
<Quel> ardchoille: sorry.. just wanted to say that and than go to bed. I can learn lots of things out of dialoges :)
<Pollywog> I know resolvconf package does it but I do not have that installed
<Yorokobi> Pollywog, knetworkmanager will do that when you switch between networks
<A-L-A-R-M> are there no boot options for the installation ? something like debian for example ?
<Zombocom> hello?
<A-L-A-R-M> start an installation with a lower resolution or vesa ?
<Pollywog> Yorokobi: I suspected it, what if I remove it?
<Quel> ardchoille: that makes me happy! So good night everybody! :)
<stdin> Pollywog: when you get a dhcp reply you get send a DNS server address, that get's written into resolv.conf
<Zombocom> A-L-A-R-M: were you talking to me?
<Pollywog> stdin: oic
<Zombocom> A-L-A-R-M: if so how?
<Yorokobi> Pollywog, you can configure the DHCP client to use specific DNS servers
<Pollywog> and if I remove the kde network manager?
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> ty
<Zombocom> I need help, the xserver doesn't start, I'm running an HP pavillion dv6433 with an intel graphics media accellerator 950
<Zombocom> it used to run fine untill today
<Pollywog> I have 127.0.0.1 in kde's network manager as my nameserver, but it still gets changed in resolv.conf
<Backie> Well peeps I am away to wipe kubuntu for bsd cause it ain't as good as people say
<Pollywog> Feisty did not do this
<Zombocom> all these people and no one to help me?
<pietjephuck> Backie: freebsd is nice, I have never tried it on a desktop though
<Backie> I am gonna go with netbsd
<MilitantPotat1> A-L-A-R-M: Choose safe graphics mode
<Backie> I got openbsd on this one
<pietjephuck> Netsbd is still aliave?
<Pollywog> Zombocom: what are the errorr?
<Pollywog> errors
<Backie> pietjephuck, Yeah and it more stable than fbsd
<Zombocom> Pollywog: no error
<ardchoille> People are currently trying to get assistance. Please take the off-topic chatter to another channel.
<A-L-A-R-M> okie, although i asked for something else
<pietjephuck> Do you run a desktop manager
<Zombocom> Pollywog: screen flashes then it makes me do a terminal login
<Pollywog> Zombocom: no errors when you use startx command?
<Zombocom> startx?
<Zombocom> ok what's a terminal irc program
<Zombocom> so I can communicate in there
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, irssi
<A-L-A-R-M> Zombocom,  bitch
<Pollywog> Zombocom: yes startx in a console
<A-L-A-R-M> irssi
<Backie> BitchX
<ScorpKing> bitchx
<ScorpKing> lol
<Pollywog> it will give clues as to why X is not starting
<A-L-A-R-M> a bitch works always better...
<Zombocom> A-L-A-R-M I thought you were calling me a bitch
<Backie> When it comes to console ircing BitchX rulez them all
<Pollywog> but you need to have a .xinitrc
<A-L-A-R-M> not really, but there is always one. even in linux
<Zombocom> one that doesn't need any xserver stuff
<Zombocom> so I can communicate even if everything is bad
<TimS> Everytime I close do3phin i get the XML bookmark error, how do I fix this
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, irssi. bitch doesn't hold a candle to irssi
<Zombocom> k
<Zombocom> I'll be bacck in a little bit on irssi
<ardchoille> TimS: Check the permissions on the bookmark file and change as needed.
<Yorokobi> irssi + screen = excellent IRC times :)
<A-L-A-R-M> screen ? i remember i onced used that but what was this command doing ? setting it to backround ?
<stdin> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ardchoille> A-L-A-R-M: maybe the "jobs" command?
<A-L-A-R-M> dont know
<MilitantPotat1> are Gdesklets meant for gnome?
<ardchoille> MilitantPotat1: Yes, kde has superkaramba
<A-L-A-R-M> ai ai ai karamba
<Pollywog> k I think I fixed the resolv.conf problem thanks for the clues
<MilitantPotat1> ardchoille: do the widgets need to be KDE specific?
<rob____> hello
<stdin> MilitantPotat1: no, they just are written in superkaramba's script language
<ardchoille> MilitantPotat1: For superkaramba?
<Zombocom> hey
<Zombocom> I'm in kubuntu now
<Zombocom> what do you guys need
<Zombocom> xserver still hasn't started
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, run startx from the command-line
<MilitantPotato> I'm just trying to get a system monitor that shows HDDtemp readouts
<MilitantPotato> ksensors doesn't seem to
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, when X starts, then dies, you should have the error on screen
<Zombocom> kk
<Zombocom> I got it
<Zombocom> fatal IO error 104
<Pollywog> Zombocom you might need to make a ~/.xinitrc file
<Zombocom> pollywog how might I do that
<Pollywog> make a file with that name and in it put one line
<Pollywog> on the line:
<Pollywog> exec startkde
<Pollywog> and save it
<Pollywog> then run startx
<Zombocom> where should the file go
<Zombocom> and what commands should I use
<Pollywog> in your home directory
<Zombocom> k
<Pollywog> vi .xinitrc
<Pollywog> do you know vi?
<Zombocom> ok
<Zombocom> no
<Zombocom> sorry
<Pollywog> I think you can use cat
<Pollywog> or echo
<Pollywog> do you know those commands?
<Zombocom> I'm in vi right now
<Pollywog> k
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
<Yorokobi> or use vi .... :)
<Pollywog> Zombocom: do what Yorokobijust posted, if you can't vi yet
<Zombocom> oh I'm in vi
<Zombocom> on alt+F2
<Zombocom> this is on alt+F1
<Pollywog> k
<Zombocom> how do I save in that
<Zombocom> vi
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, use I to enter insert mode, type in the exect startkde line then use <ESC>:wq
<Pollywog> escape key  then :wq
<Zombocom> so I type "wq"
<Pollywog> :wq
<Zombocom> or ":wq"
<Zombocom> k
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, :wq
<Zombocom> kk
<Zombocom> Yorokobi it's done, what do I do now, run xinit?
<Zombocom> yorocobi or startx
<Pollywog> startx
<Zombocom> pollywog thanks
<Zombocom> fatal error 104
<Pollywog> as the user that has the xinitrc you just made
<Pollywog> that is all?
<Pollywog> there should be errors in a file
<Zombocom> huh?
<Zombocom> caught signal 11?
<Pollywog> less .xsession-errors
<Pollywog> try that command
<Pollywog> Zombocom: did you in fact install a desktop environment?
<Zombocom> pollywog I had kubuntu straight off the cd
<Pollywog> k
<Zombocom> pollywog I was using it last night
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, did you change something last night?
<Pollywog> do it worked on the LIVE cd but not when you installed kubuntu?
<Pollywog> so*
<MilitantPotato> Zombocom: have you  reconfigure xorg and select vesa?
<Zombocom> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 158
<MilitantPotato> thats WACOM tablet
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, is it complaining about Wacom?
<Zombocom> what? pollywog I've been using this for a while
<Pollywog> k
<Yorokobi> if so, ignore those warnings
<ardchoille> !baddevice | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: If you are receiving an error similar to "X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168", it can be safely ignored. If you want to get rid of the error messages then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<MilitantPotato> thats easily fixed by commenting out the lines for wacom in xorg
<Zombocom> ok
<Zombocom> so is the last error the most current?
<Zombocom> because there are a lot down there
<Pollywog> pastebin them
<Pollywog> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Yorokobi> should be, yes. If not, you can look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for lines with <EE>
<MilitantPotato> Zombocom: if you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf what's the driver under the Device setting?
<Zombocom> the driver?
<rockets> Does Kopete have a buddy pounce feature?
<rockets> I can't find it.
<Zombocom> i810
<MilitantPotato> Zombocom: yes
<rockets> Zombocom, WELCOME, to zombocom.
<MilitantPotato> try vesa
<rockets> You can do ANYHING at zombocom
<Zombocom> haha
<rockets> anything at all.
<Zombocom> the only limit is you
<rockets> This is zombocom!
<rockets> Welcome!
<Zombocom> ok
<Zombocom> vesa it is
<Zombocom> crap
<Zombocom> vi won't let me input
<Zombocom> I deleted but I can't write
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, use I to insert
<Zombocom> type I then whatever?
<Yorokobi> yep, then hit <ESC> and :wq to write and quit
<Zombocom> how do I save YoroKobi
<Yorokobi> :wq
<Zombocom> it says no screens found
<Zombocom> I saved it and tried startx
<Tester> Games download, trailers and more only in: http://rincondechrist.blogspot.com/
<Zombocom> no screens found
<Tester> Games download, trailers and more only in: http://rincondechrist.blogspot.com/
<Yorokobi> ah, it doesn't like vesa, probably
<Zombocom> I think I 38something was what it was when I first installed
<Zombocom> 384?
<Zombocom> hrm
<Zombocom> ...
<Yorokobi> *shrug* I've never used an Intel GPU
<Zombocom>  they're not so good
<Dragnslcr> What graphics chipset is it?
<Zombocom> intel Graphics Media Accellerator 950
<MilitantPotato> Shouldn't he reconfigure X if it's not detecting his monitor?
<Zombocom> Accelerator*
<Dragnslcr> I dunno if the 950 uses the i810 driver
<MilitantPotato> !ops | tester
<ubotu> tester: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<Zombocom> Dragnslcr: it told me I had a 945, so that could be the problem
<PriceChild> MilitantPotato, ?
<MilitantPotato> Tester has been spamming links all day and leaving
<PriceChild> ah sorry didn't see
<MilitantPotato> No worries :)
<MilitantPotato> ty
<jpatrick> that guy again?
 * gnomefreak not even gonna op up
<stdin> wow, lag
<PriceChild> stdin, mhmm :/
<MilitantPotato> Sorry to bother ya :)
<Dragnslcr> Zombocom- yeah, I don't think I've ever seen 950, which is why I was confused
<rockets> Is there a way to make konq stop bugging me about cookies all the tiem
<Zombocom> Dragnslcr: its a new computer, it says on the stickers that it's 950...
<Dragnslcr> Zombocom- you have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<stdin> PriceChild: got opped 10 secs after I tried to
<Zombocom> Dragnslcr don't think so
<Dragnslcr> Or xserver-xorg-video-i810, I think that also has 945 drivers
<Dragnslcr> I think -intel just adds i965 support
<Zombocom> Dragnslcr: I looked and it's already installed
<Zombocom> Dragnslcr: latest version
<Dragnslcr> What was the driver set to in xorg.conf the last time it worked?
<Zombocom> dragnslcr, 945
<Dragnslcr> "i945"?
<Zombocom> oh no
<Zombocom> i810
<Dragnslcr> Try setting it to "intel" and see if that works
<Zombocom> intel?
<Zombocom> k
<MilitantPotato> Zombocom: people are saying the drivers from intel work well
<Dragnslcr> I think that's what I finally figured out on my girlfriend's laptop
<ardchoille> PriceChild: fwiw, Tester uses a diff ip each time.
<Zombocom1> it worked
<Zombocom1> THANK YOU
<Zombocom1> screen resolutions a bit tight
<mario_> why dont i have frames in my windows with compiz
<Zombocom1> but thank you so much dragnslcr
<Zombocom1> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<mario_> it's ubuntu 7.10, not kubuntu
<Zombocom> Mario_ I think you'll get a lot more help in the channel #compiz-fusion
<Zombocom> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Zombocom> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Zombocom> you quit irssi by hitting control+Z right?
<Zombocom> or how do you do it
<Zombocom> ./quit?
<mario_> thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Zombocom> with no (.)?
<Yorokobi> Zombocom, /quit
<Zombocom> mario, are you angry?
<sourcemaker_> is there anybody using a nvidia geforce3 graphic card on kubuntu gusty?
<BluesKaj> mario_, Kubuntu is ubuntu with the KDE desktop... ubuntu uses the gnome desktop and issues with that system can addressed at #ubuntu chat
<Nizse> Hi
<bsundsrud> hi, I'm trying to create an image of a kubuntu system for use in a college lab (triple booting mac minis).  Is there an sane way to do this? Through DD, customizing an install CD, etc
<pietjephuck> bsundsrud: not sure about kubuntu, but knoppix used to have a tutorial
<bsundsrud> hmm, ok.  I'd even go for a way to edit the liveCD to add packages to the installer (and a way to automagially do users and partitions)
<pietjephuck> I have cloned hard drives with dd in the past
<rockets> cloning hard drives with dd = silly.
<rockets> its soooo slow.
<rockets> propiretary or not, acronis destroys dd.
<rockets> proprietary even.
<mkz> I move a ko module from my lib path in order to test if it was causing a problem with my system.  I've now replaced the file but the module does not appear available to the kernel.  I did nothing more than move the file and replace it.  Is there something else I need to do in order to make the module available?  I've tried modprobe but it says that my module does not exist (which it does) HELP
<mkz> just short of this, how would one reinstall a sound driver?
<ardchoille> !partimage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partimage - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<stdin> mkz: try "sudo depmod -a"
<mkz> stdin: I did that and I followed it with modprobe snd-hda-intel and now I don't get my fatel error.  I think I'll have to reboot to test it.  thank you
<mkz> so, depmod creates the module dependancy map.  therefore, in the future, if I remove a ko file and replace it I should run depmod -a before attempting to run modprobe
<loris> ciao
<loris> ciao
<ignoramus> Hey all.  I have the mplayer extension that i use in firefox for streaming media, but it's kind of weak (only works like 75% of the time).  I've seen talk of a VLC plugin, but can't find any good documentation on it... anyone know anything?
<no0tic> hi, how can I use different video drivers in kaffeine?
<no0tic> it lets me use only xv
<icewaterman> no0tic: what did you have in mind?
<ignoramus> no0tic: do you have all non-free codecs installed?
<icewaterman> xv is default and best driver in most cases.
<no0tic> icewaterman, it has a flaw with dvb, it shrinks the image horizontally
<icewaterman> no0tic: hm, cant tell you about that. there is a vlc plugin, but vlc in ubuntu is incapable of playing wmv and real files.
<no0tic> icewaterman, I use mplayer for video files, I use kaffeine only for dvb-t
<icewaterman> hmm, you should have at least x11 option for playback.
<icewaterman> x11 will be slow though
<no0tic> icewaterman, in settings->xine engine parameters
<no0tic> icewaterman, video
<no0tic> icewaterman, there's a list of drivers
<no0tic> icewaterman, but only xv works
<icewaterman> no0tic: ah
<icewaterman> x11 should work as well, tried that one yet?
<no0tic> icewaterman, there isn't
<icewaterman> x11 is without acceleration at all.
<Minataku> xv has hardware acceleration even on lousy cards, at least for scaling
<no0tic> Minataku, I had to disable scaling
<no0tic> Minataku, because it shrinks images from my dvb-t card
<icewaterman> no0tic: it is called xshm sometimes
<sn00zer> does anyone know how to kill/restart kded? its using 93.4% of the cpu and sudo kill <PID> isn't killing it
<icewaterman> sn00zer: ctrl+alt+backspace
<sn00zer> icewaterman: didn't work, tried it twice
<ubuntu> :
<icewaterman> sn00zer: kill the process with signal -9
<icewaterman> pkill -9 kded
<no0tic> icewaterman, ok, and if would use opengl?
<icewaterman> no0tic: doesnt work well in most cases and doesnt look very good either.
<icewaterman> images look too blury
<no0tic> icewaterman, it doesn't work totally here, as anyother video driver except xv that has the problem I told you
<sn00zer> thanks icewaterman
<jmichaelx> does the alternate install CD include the restricted modules?
<stdin> yep
<jmichaelx> stdin: were you answering me?
<icewaterman> no0tic: try finding out whether that is really a problem with the xv mode or rather a problem with another setting related to it (like auto-zoom etc)
<stdin> jmichaelx: yes
<no0tic> icewaterman, disabling scaling works
<no0tic> icewaterman, but I can't go fullscreen with full image
<Minataku> That doesn't address what he said
<jmichaelx> stdin: sweet... as the old laptop i am wanting to install *ubuntu on is very very old and the ethernet adaptor does not work.. i'll need to have madwifi working
<icewaterman> no0tic: look for the settings if there is some info on how to zoom and what to crop.
<stdin> jmichaelx: the alternate cd installs the same system as the desktop cd, just used a text installer
<Minataku> If it has wifi, it's likely not "very very old"
<Minataku> It's merely "old"
<icewaterman> no0tic: cant help you with this. gtg anyway, it's late.
<Minataku> Unless it has pre-802.11b wifi
<no0tic> icewaterman, bye
<Minataku> In which case it may qualify as "rather old"
<jmichaelx> stdin: it does not automatically install a desktop environment does it?
<stdin> jmichaelx: yeah it does, only the server install doesn't
<jmichaelx> Minataku: i have a pcmcia atheros-based card... the laptop is a p2 333Mhz / 128 MB ram
<jmichaelx> it qualifies as old
<Minataku> Merely "old"
<Minataku> Not "very very old"
<Minataku> That's at least early 2000s
<jmichaelx> 1999
<jmichaelx> it's old
<Minataku> I've got one from 1987
<Minataku> And another from 1983
<Minataku> Call me when you have one that's ACTUALLY old
<jmichaelx> that qualifies as ancient
<konkorbolum> hey there...i have a problem with kopete.i can receive files but i cant send any.how can i solve this issue?
<jmichaelx> and also as unusable for linus, afaik
<jmichaelx> linux*
<Minataku> I'm a collector and a Linux user, I know what it's good for.
<Minataku> You'd definitely be better off with NetBSD on that laptop of yours, BTW
<Minataku> Kubuntu will strain the hell out of it
<Minataku> Definitely get something much, much lighter
<jmichaelx> Minataku: i had no intention of using kubuntu
<stdin> not necessarily, just disable most of the effects and it'll work
<Minataku> Ubuntu will be worse, because of how GNOME is a steaming pile
<stdin> I know people that run KDE on a p1
<jmichaelx> but... i was hoping to use ubuntu with windowmaker or possibly xfce (not xubuntu)
<Minataku> I also note that you specified "*ubuntu"
<jmichaelx> yeah, i am also no gnome fan. xfce is nice, but xubuntu is too heavy
<Minataku> Yeah, I noticed that myself
<Minataku> I've heard that it's suppsoedly lighter. It's not.
<jmichaelx> Minataku: what advantage does net bsd have over freebsd?
<Minataku> Well, you can get help with NetBSD around Freenode
<Minataku> #freebsd is completely useless
<jmichaelx> you can't for freebsd?
<jmichaelx> i see
<Minataku> I've tried twice, and got harassed twice
<jmichaelx> yeah, many irc channels can be rough
<Minataku> I realize it's a small sample, but two for two on two completely separate occasions
<jmichaelx> lol, i believe you
<Minataku> They even told me flatly that "they're not there to provide support"
<Minataku> Apparantly it's just a chat channel or somesuch
<jmichaelx> what the heck is their irc channel for, then?
<jmichaelx> lol, i see
<Minataku> Which completely defeats the purpose of even bothering on Freenode
<stdin> if it's a chat channel, it should be ##freebsd (as per freenode channel naming guidelines)
<Minataku> So yeah, I'm not all too thrilled with FreeBSD at all
<stdin> s/guidelines/policy/
<Minataku> So I usually avoid recommending it
<Minataku> I also tend to avoid using it, as well
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Except in situations where NetBSD doesn't quite fit the bill, like their SPARC64 MP support
<jmichaelx> well, i had considered bsd... i have tried vector linux (much nicer xfce based distro than xubuntu, imho) and currently have mepis antix on it. i don't care for antix.. i may just try to install fluxbuntu, then install xfce
<Minataku> Still a bit lacking
<Minataku> Fluxbox is extremely nice
<Minataku> I use it on my main system
<Minataku> JWM is another nice, light WM
<mm_work> hey guys, quick question: is there a way to have a script run not just on login, but everytime the screen is 'un-locked'?  (eg: after entering your password)
<Minataku> Fluxbox is very light and featureful
<Minataku> JWM is extremely light
<jmichaelx> fluxbox os nice enough, but i don't care for mepis antix at this point... i don't like how they use apt-pinning to mix dbian stable and testing
<jmichaelx> fluxbox is*
<Minataku> Well, Fluxbox is just a WM
<jmichaelx> yeah, os was a typo
<Minataku> It has nothing to do with any of the rest of the system
<stdin> anywho...
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> I realize that, but perhaps I'm misreading your line there
<jmichaelx> stdin: sorry :-D
<Minataku> stdin: Why not answer the standing question instead of just pestering us?
<stdin> Minataku: Kubuntu support questions in here, anything else -offtopic
<Minataku> Yeah, yeah, yeah, nice cop-out
<stdin> those are the rules for this channel, whether you like them or not is irrelevant
<jmichaelx> stdin: another question.. i presume that the network install CD would NOT include restricted modules(i.e. wireless drivers)?
<stdin> jmichaelx: the net install should install everything the alternate one does, just getting them from the net instead (I say should because I'm not 100% sure)
<jmichaelx> stdin: ty, i try to research this a little
<jmichaelx> i'll*
<stdin> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<stdin> there's some documentation there ^
<jmichaelx> ty
<Minataku> I don't mind the rules, it's the disrespectful enforcement
<Minataku> I know the rule, I forget it in the moment
<Minataku> Remind me WITHOUT using the stupid bot
<Minataku> That's for NON-regulars :P
<SudoKing> he's not stupid...
<Minataku> lol
<stdin> Minataku: the bot is there so everyone has access to the rules and so we don't have to type the same thing out over and over. it's a tool we use
<Minataku> Also, I'm here to provide Linux support, anyway
<Minataku> It ends up being relevant to Kubuntu because it's a Linux distribution
<SudoKing> um help I'm trying to run the package "defrag" but I don't know the parameters to run it for an ext2 type file system?
<Minataku> Don't bother
<stdin> still, this is Kubuntu specific support only
<Minataku> Defragmentation isn't needed on Linux filesystems
<Dragnslcr> I don't think extN file systems have fragmentation problems
<Minataku> Unless you've been using the same fs for, say, 50 years
<Minataku> Which is, as of this moment, impossible
<Minataku> lol
<SudoKing> hmph then why does the package exist>
<Daisuke-Ido> drum
<Minataku> For stupid people and PC-ricers
<SudoKing> ricers?
<Dragnslcr> fat32 partitions might still have fragmentation problems, even under Linux
<Minataku> The same kind of people who have computers full of neon lights and LED fans
<Minataku> Useless crap like that
<Dragnslcr> I'm not sure about any other less-used file systems
<stdin> SudoKing: ext2 has some fragmentation issues (over extended periods) but not ext3
<Minataku> They usually overclock and reduce the lifespan of their hardware to 3 months as a result, too
<SudoKing> Ok I'm not sure what file system I have?
<stdin> SudoKing: if you didn't manually choose one, it's ext3
<Daisuke-Ido> Minataku: i have both of those things and don't overclock, what does that make me?
<Minataku> Daisuke-Ido: Hm
<DaSkreech> I have a ResierFS / and XFS /home
<SudoKing> Are there any other computer speed enhancing packages, then?
<Minataku> I never thought of that
<Dragnslcr> SudoKing- the Disks section of System Settings/KControl should tell you the file system of each partition
<Daisuke-Ido> DaSkreech: i'm a little afraid to use reiser...  what if it kills my disk?
<Minataku> I guess you're still a ricer, you're just not stupid
<stdin> SudoKing: the kernel and the filesystem take care of  most of it for you, not much you need to do
<Dragnslcr> Daisuke-Ido- man, I was resisting from making that comment
<Minataku> My external partitions are all Reiser3
<stdin> SudoKing: *need or can
<DaSkreech> Daisuke-Ido: Meh. that's a problem with any FS
<Daisuke-Ido> Minataku: does it help that i'm shopping for a compact case without the frills?
<jmichaelx> hmmm.. ok, i want to do a very minimal ubuntu- window manager install, while still needing working madwifi, and am still not sure what route to take. it is almost seeming that installing fluxbuntu might be the best and possibly ony route
<Minataku> And they've been that since long before :P
<SudoKing> need or can?
<DaSkreech> it's journaled if that helps
<Daisuke-Ido> DaSkreech: not in this case
<stdin> SudoKing: replace "need" with "need or can" in my previous message
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: install ubuntu-minimal ?
<jmichaelx> i meant ubuntu minus desktop environment
<Minataku> jmichealx: Sorry, KUBUNTU ONLY
 * Minataku rolls eyes
 * DaSkreech whaps Minataku  :)
<Minataku> :P
<stdin> SudoKing: the linux environment is quite well optimised to begin with, unlike windows
<Dragnslcr> stdin- your patience is far greater than mine would be
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: get the alternate dc and do a server instal
<SudoKing> but stdin, "not much you need or can to do" isn't proper grammar...
<DaSkreech> cd
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: do you know whether minimal has restricted modules? i need madwifi as i have no ethernet
<SudoKing> aw, but I want to be able to monitor the performance of my computer
<Minataku> Or just use NetBSD >.>
<Daisuke-Ido> so install the restricted modules package.
<Daisuke-Ido> oi
<stdin> SudoKing: I'll turn myself in to the grammar police later, ok? :p
<Dragnslcr> jmichaelx- any of the install types should use the same repositories
<Daisuke-Ido> oh, Minataku!  got a remote :D
<Minataku> I like NetBSD :3
<DaSkreech> install the server pacakge and install restricted
<DaSkreech>  not that hard
<Minataku> Dai: Cool
<Dragnslcr> jmichaelx- the only differences are what gets installed initially
<Daisuke-Ido> it's an MCE remote, but it works, so i'm happy :D
<jmichaelx> you don't understand.... i have no access to repos without working madwifi... i have no ethernet
<Minataku> But you better make it have something to do with Kubuntu
<Minataku> Or you'll get yelled at!
<Minataku> XP
<SudoKing> I need some performance tweaks then...
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Do you have USB?
<Daisuke-Ido> i painted the kubuntu logo on it
<Minataku> There's a Kubuntu logo?
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: it has usb 1.1
<Dragnslcr> jmichaelx- if you get the DVD, it may have the packages you need
<Daisuke-Ido> yes
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: wait that doesn't even matter the alternate CD is a repo
<SudoKing> Also, what resolution does my computer need to be to show the Kubista wallpaper full screen?
<stdin> Minataku: have you seen kubuntu.org ?
<Dragnslcr> jmichaelx- you can install packages from a CD or DVD
<Minataku> Nope
<DaSkreech> you can apt-get install from it
<Minataku> I don't even USE Kubuntu
<jmichaelx> Dragnslcr: this old machine has no DVD
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: get the DVD if you want more assurance :)
<Daisuke-Ido> http://sevenothree.files.wordpress.com/2007/06/kubuntu_logo.png
<Minataku> Or Ubuntu, for that matter
<stdin> Minataku: that's where the logo is
<Daisuke-Ido> the ubuntu logo is similar but not.
<fignew> Minataku: I'm sorry
<Dragnslcr> jmichaelx- you might need to put the packages on a CD and install them from there
<Daisuke-Ido> fignew: don't be, he's far past kubuntu
<Minataku> ?
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: Or a USB drive doesn't really matter
<Dragnslcr> jmichaelx- or get a cheap USB network adapter
<fignew> Daisuke-Ido: I didn't realize you could be "past" an operating system
<jmichaelx> Dragnslcr: i could possibly try that
<DaSkreech> fignew: ask Steve about NeXT
<fignew> I've used the most complicated OSes, but you know, I like for my desktop to work
<Dragnslcr> I think they're $20-30
<DaSkreech> fignew: SO you've used Vista?
<fignew> Why would I have to ask him? I own a NeXT
<jmichaelx> Dragnslcr: i have all knds of network adapters... but none that will work without restricted modules, as far as i know
#kubuntu 2007-11-20
<Daisuke-Ido> DaSkreech: he said work, not annoy
<Minataku> NeXT... barf
<fignew> OMG YUO USE TEH WINDOZE
<Dragnslcr> jmichaelx- I would think that a generic USB adapter would work with the included drivers
<DaSkreech> fignew: I think that he's past that OS
<oriongaby> hello
<Minataku> He's not
<Minataku> He turned it into Mac OSX
<oriongaby> anybody klnnows were to get Aquamarine?
<DaSkreech> Yeah but you don't see him trying to sell neXT do you?
<Minataku> I do
<Minataku> It's called "Mac OSX" now
<Daisuke-Ido> when i say past ubuntu, i mean past the handholding, past the everything precompiled to defaults, etc
<Daisuke-Ido> gentoo :D
<fignew> Daisuke-Ido: and what does that allow you to do?
<Minataku> DaSkreech: Even the calls in OSX are still prefixed "ns_"
<Daisuke-Ido> NeXT with a mach kernel and BSD userspace tools?
<Minataku> NeXT always had a Mach kernel
<Daisuke-Ido> fignew: optimize, optimize, optimize.
<Daisuke-Ido> ah
<oriongaby> anybody klnnows were to get Aquamarine?
<jmichaelx> Dragnslcr: actually i have no idea what would qualify as a generic usb adapter.... i have an rt2500 based usb adaptor (which is hard to get working in gutsy) and am rt73? usn adaptor that would probably only work with ndiswrapper
<Daisuke-Ido> !aquamarine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aquamarine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jmichaelx> usb*
<Minataku> It had it's own userspace tools, either that or they were stolen from 4.3BSD
<Daisuke-Ido> !info aquamarine
<ubotu> Package aquamarine does not exist in gutsy
<Minataku> Now they're stolen from FreeBSD instead
<DaSkreech> oriongaby: What do you mean?
<fignew> Daisuke-Ido: what's to gain?
<Daisuke-Ido> oriongaby: no.
<Minataku> And the UI is iglier and even more useless
<Daisuke-Ido> fignew: speed, for onw
<Daisuke-Ido> one*
<Minataku> I've used NeXTSTEP. It's horrible.
<oriongaby> aquamarine theme manager
<fignew> lol!
<Daisuke-Ido> !info compiz-kde-decorator
<ubotu> Package compiz-kde-decorator does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> oriongaby: it was used for beryl, but the compiz-kde package places it
<Minataku> I've used it on a SPARC, no less
<Daisuke-Ido> there we go
<hcbox_> Hi all, got a little problem that just happend, was transfering datas on a ntfs disk ... got a freeze on my computer ... and lost the whole target directory .. i can see it with konsole  but i can access it
<oriongaby> kk
<Minataku> Not some lame PC version
<oriongaby> thx
<Minataku> hcbox_: Perhaps see if Windows can fix it?
<Minataku> Probably not, though
<Minataku> I'm sure Windows probably would have wrecked it in the first place anyway
<Daisuke-Ido> i am so tempted to make a comment about using ntfs in linux to begin with...
<Daisuke-Ido> oh, i just did
<hcbox_> i pluged my harddrive on windows
<Minataku> "I'm Windows, I'm better than Linux, I'll ruin YOUR WHOLE DISK INSTEAD OF JUST ONE DIRECTORY LIKE LINUX DOES! SEE? BETTER!"
<Dragnslcr> jmichaelx- I've never actually tried using a USB adapter, but I would think a store-brand one would work. Something from Netgear or Linksys probably would too
<Minataku> :P
<Minataku> Sorry. I've become bored.
<Minataku> lol
<fignew> Minataku: please.
<jmichaelx> drag
<jmichaelx> oops
<stdin> Minataku: please behave in here
<hcbox_> Minataku: i'm on linux but its and extern hard drive and i dont choose what system my friends uses and windows have crappy compatibility with hdd
<DaSkreech> !tab | jmichaelx
<ubotu> jmichaelx: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jmichaelx> Dragnslcr: getting wireless, particularly usb wireless, is way more problematic in linux than you may be aware
<DaSkreech> hcbox_: install ntfs tools and run a scan on it?
<Minataku> Oh, suddenly the crap I say every night is "misbehaving" because I got mad at a rule
<Daisuke-Ido> jmichaelx: xbox 360 wireless adapter
<DaSkreech> Yeah hardware working perfectly is still a linux hurdle
<hcbox_> DaSkreech: gonna try it
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: i know about tab, but i hit reurn instaed of tab accidentally :-P
<Daisuke-Ido> YOUR wired connection to its access point, which then goes to wireless :)
<Dragnslcr> jmichaelx- I'm not talking about a USB wireless adapter. I meant a USB wired adapter
<sailor> does anyone know how i can get adept-manager to stop crashing when i "fetch updates" ?
<DaSkreech> one of the last three realms of Linux suckiness
<Daisuke-Ido> DaSkreech: what are the others?
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: I knwo I was messing with ya :)
<Daisuke-Ido> i imagine cohesiveness
<DaSkreech> Games and subcultures
<jmichaelx> Dragnslcr: ahh, i misunderstood you! i had not thought of that
<DaSkreech> Or corner markets
<hcbox_> DaSkreech: somtething like package nftsprogs
<DaSkreech> which ever you want to see it as
<DaSkreech> hcbox_: Right I think tthat's it
<DaSkreech> sailor: fix your repos list ?
<Daisuke-Ido> i should go try and get the remote working in geexbox
<sailor> DaSkreech: I have removed my repos list and created a new one, still the same problem :/
<Daisuke-Ido> working in the livecd
<DaSkreech> hmm
<Daisuke-Ido> so i just have to copy the lircd.conf over
<DaSkreech> does apt-get update work on teh command line?
<jmichaelx> it's funny, i bought a pcmcia ethernet adapter today at best buy for $5.99 on clearance hoping it would work under linux, but it doesn't
<Daisuke-Ido> DaSkreech: yeah
<DaSkreech> !hardware | jmichaelx
<ubotu> jmichaelx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<sailor> DaSkreech: yeah no problems
<fignew> jmichaelx: what does lspcmcia say?
<jmichaelx> i also bought a pcmcia wireless adapter today at be$tbuy.... for $6.99, and it turned out to be atheros, which is awesome
<jmichaelx> fignew: actually, i just used lspci.... no wnder it did not show up
<fignew> :)
<sailor> DaSkreech: My sources.list file: http://pastebin.com/d6d64860d
<jmichaelx> fignew: ok, lemme reboot and see what lspcmcia tells me.... i do know that the lights did not come on...  i tried to use it with mepis antix, and with the debian netinstall cd
<Minataku> Sorry all for getting a bit out of hand
<Daisuke-Ido> jmichaelx: getting a good deal on working hardware is hardly a reason to use the dollar sign in the store's name.  it's petty and childish, and almost as annoying as when people do the same for microsoft
<fignew> ok
<jmichaelx> Daisuke-Ido: i have had issues with bestbuy, sorry for the offense
<DaSkreech> sailor: run adept from the command line and see if it thrws a message when it crashes
<fignew> Daisuke-Ido: He can write however he pleases
<Daisuke-Ido> i'm not personally offended, but if you've had issues, why did you go back anyway?
<fignew> perhaps it's the only tech store in his area?
<jmichaelx> Daisuke-Ido: lack of choices, partly, and to see what clearance stuff they had
<Daisuke-Ido> partly
<hcbox_> DaSkreech: ntfsfix doesnt solve anything, my directory is still missing another idea ?
<stdin> Daisuke-Ido, fignew: please keep on topic
<jmichaelx> anyways , it's be$tbuy to me....
<jmichaelx> brb
<fignew> stdin: I was keeping on the topic that Daisuke-Ido started ;)
<DaSkreech> hcbox_: were you moving it or copying?
<stdin> we have a whole channel for general chat, but no one ever uses it :p
<DaSkreech> really? what is this mythical channel stdin ?
<hcbox_> copying some files in the directory, and the whole directory disapear not only the files being copied
<sailor> DaSkreech: from command line: http://pastebin.com/m443452ba
<jmichaelx> stdin: you know what, i have been scolded for discussing OT topics twice in #ubuntu-offtopic , or whatever it is called lol
<stdin> DaSkreech: it's #ubuntu+kde-gnome-offtopic :)
<ben_> im gutted my pc is dieing
<ben_> can anyone help?
<ben_> please
<DaSkreech> !anyone | ben_
<ubotu> ben_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ben_> well its a swear word in here but i dual boot use linux mostly but windows for games my windows says its missing hall.dll
<ben_> is this terminal?
<DaSkreech> ben_: So Windows is dying?
<stdin> that's a windows issue, so it's best to ask that in ##windows as more people know about windows in there than do in here
<ben_> ok thanks
<carelesslies> dying would be a an exageration, but declining . . .
<ben_> well it wont boot
<ben_> so at the min id say that was pretty terminal
<DaSkreech> That;s normal for me
<DaSkreech> stdin: does the pastebin for adept make any sense to you?
<stdin> DaSkreech: it just says it's crashing, but doesn't give an indication why
<DaSkreech> stdin: what's the warning beside kdecore ?
<stdin> DaSkreech: that just says it's connecting to a pty device (normal behaviour for adept)
<jmichaelx> ok, i ran lspcmcia on this machine, and the only output i got was [yenta_cardbus]etc,etc... it does not appear to see the ethernet adaptor
<DaSkreech> sailor: try purge adept and reinstall?
<munk_> i have an aspire 5610 and im trying to make my  $ and euro sign buttons work and i have it all working except the startup script which instead of running the script opens the file with Kate...HELP?
<DaSkreech> munk_: is it executable?
<munk_> DaSkreech how do i find that ?!
<DaSkreech> munk_: right click and look at permissions. If executable is un checked then check it
<Dragnslcr> munk_- and does it have an interpreter line at the top of the file (e.g. #!/bin/bash)
<munk_> Dragnslcr yes it does
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, make sure it's executable then
<munk_> DaSkreech no its not how do i activate that i cant edit that
<DaSkreech> munk_: who owns it?
<munk_> DaSkreech, root
<hcbox_> DaSkreech: FUSE mount point creation failed > its worse :)
<DaSkreech> hcbox_: have a Windows box?
<hcbox_> DaSkreech: yeah just plug it on windows
<munk_> DaSkreech, how do i make it executable?!
<moofoo> are there beta4 or even more recent snapshot builds of kde4 for gutsy?
<DaSkreech> munk_: kdesu dolphin and do the premissions check again
<hcbox_> DaSkreech: i plugged it, reboot, disconnect safely and i got FUSE mount point creation failed back on ubuntu
<DaSkreech> hcbox_: ntfstools can set the drive to force a check next time Windows sees it  make it do that
<stdin> moofoo: I'm checking if they build in gutsy now, (kdelibs 91%)
<Dragnslcr> moofoo- topic
<hcbox_> its with netfix, i tried but nothing happend on windows box when rebooting
<moofoo> Dragnslcr: slap me :P
<stdin> hopefully we'll have 3.96.0 in a few days...
<munk_> DaSkreech, it doesnt work:-<
<Dragnslcr> moofoo- heh, I wouldn't have noticed if your asking hadn't reminded me that I wanted to see if beta4 was packaged yet
<DaSkreech> munk_: afraid of the command line?
<munk_> DaSkreech, no..
<DaSkreech> munk_: sudo chmod + x /path/to/file
<moofoo> will this be the beta4 or a more recent snapshot? (like some krash-weekends-later ;-)
<munk_> DaSkreech, done...
<DaSkreech> moofoo: probably the release after Beta4
<DaSkreech> munk_: executable now ?
<moofoo> nice
<munk_> DaSkreech, yes, so everytime i want to add something to Autostart i have to do chmod +x?
<DaSkreech> munk_: that would be correct
<DaSkreech> if it is not executable then it cannot execute!
<munk_> DaSkreech, thank you very much ill probably be back because im trying to get my system in close to perfect condition
<munk_> thanks thats good to know...i owe u again..:p
<DaSkreech> munk_: anytime. come on back you hear?
<hcbox_> DaSkreech: made a chkdsk on windows and have the same problem Fuse mount point failed //
<DaSkreech> wat
<DaSkreech>  Windows says Fuse failed?
<hcbox_> nop, when i connect it on ubuntu
<DaSkreech> ah
<hcbox_> on windows my directory is always here ... but in ubuntu the mount point disapear and i cant mount my disk
<DaSkreech> windows sees the disk fine?
<hcbox_> sure
<INIT_6> This is just wired, using kubuntu 7.1 Have geforce 2 ultra 128mb I enabled the Restricted drivers. It worked perfect. I even rebooted a couple times for other things. now it's broken. I looked through the LOG file no errors. I switch the driver in the xorg.conf file back to nv. and loads. I don't know what changed only thing was a few updates. any help?
<DaSkreech> Just not the dir?
<hcbox_> in fact my mount point was HD and the rep was HD_DVD ...
<hcbox_> now the problem is not the HD_DVD directory but the HD mount point
<hcbox_> annot remove `HD': Is a directory
<hcbox_> hcbox@hcbox-desktop:/media$ sudo rmdir HD
<hcbox_> rmdir: HD: Device or resource busy
<Admiral_Chicago> hcbox_: its mounted and being read
<DaSkreech> lsof it
<hcbox_> Admiral_Chicago: u were right, and its the solution i umount the HD point and it appear in dolphin ...i can now mount my HDD with the fully directory DVD_HD
<hcbox_> works fine thanks to DaSkreech & Admiral_Chicago... my breathe is now normal =) very happy
<Admiral_Chicago> you're welcome
<Admiral_Chicago> hiya DaSkreech :D
<DaSkreech> hcbox_: I was confuzzled as to the problem sorry for taking so long :)
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: !! :)
<stdin> ...
<stdin> !away > blendtux-away
<hcbox_> No problem guys i learned a new trick today, ntfsfix & umount a point ;) everyday learning with linux ;)
<DaSkreech> hcbox_: Oh yeah always unmount points when you are done before removing the mount point
<blendtux-away> i just changed my nick stdin
<DaSkreech> The system will be confused if you want to remove the mount point or everything on the file system that was mounted
<blendtux-away> if i changed it to blool nobody would say anything stdin
<stdin> blendtux-away: changing nick on away or  to show you're away is against the ubuntu-irc policy, that's why I got ubotu to pm you
<ctk> what program do I use to make a DVD of pictures? for playback on a standalone DVD player
<DaSkreech> k3b?
<DaSkreech> I would guess
<ctk> just a data cd, I guess? will it play?
<DaSkreech> dunno never tried
<ctk> Well like to set transition time and stuff. I guess I could just make a screencast of a powerpoint and burn it as a video cd or somethi8ng...
<ctk> k, thanks
<Beowulf> !kcc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kcc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Beowulf> !info kcc
<ubotu> kcc: Kanji code filter. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3-12 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Beowulf> hmm
<Beowulf> What do you need to compile stuff in kde?
<Beowulf> ???
<stdin> to compile kde apps or general stuff?
<Beowulf> yea
<stdin> install build-essential and kde-devel
<DaSkreech> !b-e | Beowulf
<ubotu> Beowulf: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sailor> :( ive even tried uninstalling / re-installing adept-manager and its deps, but it still crash's when i "fetch updates" any other suggestions guys?
<Beowulf> are the sources for the updates right?
<DaSkreech> sailor: you purged?
<sailor> sudo apt-get autoclean ?
<sailor> yep
<DaSkreech> sailor: huh? no
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get remove adept -- purge
<sailor> oh right
<sailor> hang on
<sailor> ill do it now
<sailor> DaSkreech: yeah i purged, then installed again and still the same :(
<sailor> DaSkreech: i just removed sources.list file so adept-manager would use absolute minimum and it still does it.
<DaSkreech> sailor: You removed the sources list?
<Beowulf> this install is gonna take a while isnt it?
<sailor> damn driving me nuts! all i want to do is click "fetch updates" so then i can do the dist upgrade.
<sailor> DaSkreech: yeah i can put it back again, or create a new one, which i have already tried.
<DaSkreech> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<DaSkreech> try that ^^
<DaSkreech>  but I think the issue is adept
<sailor> DaSkreech:  ok
<sailor> DaSkreech: yeah :/
<medion> hello
<tekteen> hi
<sailor> DaSkreech: ok ive done that and still no dice :( what else can i try?
<tekteen> sFEARs: do u have a question?
<sFEARs> when i try to get a web page in konqueror i get
<sFEARs> An error occurred while loading http://www.google.com:
<sFEARs> Could not connect to host http://www.google.com/.
<sn00zer> when installing window$ in virtualbox do you still need to activate? i still dual boot with this copy and don't want to screw up the actual install
<tekteen> u do not have internet?
<sFEARs> worked for a little while... then i lost my wireless connection for a minute.. tried to load google.. got that error, connection came back on but i still have that error in konqueror
<tekteen> sFEARs: try to restart
<sFEARs> i'm connected right now but get that error in konqueror.. firefox works fine
<sFEARs> tried that
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> have u checked proxy settings
<sFEARs> and that's any web page.. not just google
<sFEARs> yeah.. no proxies set
<Beowulf> hmmm
<Beowulf> !start
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Beowulf> !info start
<ubotu> Package start does not exist in gutsy
<sFEARs> i even apt-get remove konquror and reinstalled.. didn't help
<tekteen> ok
<sFEARs> i havn't tried logging in as another user
<Beowulf> Anyone know of a fun package whose source i can get?
<sFEARs> that's would exactally help my current situation though
<tekteen> I do not know the problem.
<tekteen> sorry
<sFEARs> i can't connect by IP either
<sFEARs> lame
<tekteen> sFEARs: does it matter?
<sFEARs> i'd like to have it working
<tekteen> sFEARs: u can use firefox
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> sorry
<sFEARs> firefox doesn't browse the filesystem right
<sFEARs> i like to jump back and forth
<tekteen> ok
<Beowulf> tekteen: know of a random good package whose source I could download?
<tekteen> beowulf: java6
<Beowulf> nah
<tekteen> why
<Beowulf> something more fun
<tekteen> why
<Beowulf> Wanna test my compiling thing
<Beowulf> I just fixed it
<Beowulf> I think
<tekteen> firefox?
<Beowulf> got it already
<tekteen> wine?
<Beowulf> got it
<tekteen> compiz?
<Beowulf> hmm
<Beowulf> ok
<Beowulf> Where do i get it?
<tekteen> hold on
<tekteen> sudo apt-get source compiz
<tekteen> this will get the ubuntu source package
<Beowulf> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Beowulf> tekteen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45180/
<Beowulf> !paste Beowulf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste beowulf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Beowulf> ...
<tekteen> !paste| Beowulf
<ubotu> Beowulf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Beowulf> I see
<Beowulf> tekteen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45180/
<Beowulf> !paste| Beowulf
<Beowulf> help?
<tekteen> u r missing dependencies.
<Beowulf> which are?
<tekteen> one sec
<tekteen> currently u r only missing the package "libstartup-notification0"
<tekteen> but it will ask for u to install more
<Beowulf> oh joy
<tekteen> try something else like clam
<Beowulf> libstartup-notification0 is already the newest version.
<tekteen> u can get it from there site
<tekteen> their*
<NickPresta> Beowulf, what seems to be your problem?
<sanzanric> help! recently i made a new user account and i moved over my documents and music from my old account but now i can only read the folders,  i can't write to them. How can i fix this?
<Beowulf> trying out my source compiling
<Beowulf> just fixed it a minute ago
<Beowulf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45180/
<NickPresta> sanzanric, chmod/chgrp the files to your username
<Beowulf> then it gave me that while trying to install compiz
<NickPresta> Beowulf, have you installed libstatup-notification-1.0?
<Beowulf> HMMM
<sanzanric> NickPresta, how would i do that exactly?
<NickPresta> Beowulf, you need the -dev package. libstartup-notification0-dev
<tekteen> sanzanric: open up a konsole
<Beowulf> E: Couldn't find package libstartup-notification-1.0
<ardchoille> !info libstartup-notification-1.0
<ubotu> Package libstartup-notification-1.0 does not exist in gutsy
<sanzanric> tekteen, right
<NickPresta> sanzanric, I believe something like: `sudo chgrp USERNAME /home/USERNAME` where USERNAME is your username. Replace chgrp with chmod and you're done. That should do it.
<tekteen> sanzanric: then type "chown -R USER.GROUP FILE"
<Beowulf> !info libstartup-notification0
<ubotu> libstartup-notification0: library for program launch feedback (shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (gutsy), package size 20 kB, installed size 92 kB
<NickPresta> !find libstartup-notification-1.0
<Beowulf> nvm
<Beowulf> I got it
<tekteen> or folder
<sFEARs> anyone know how to install multiple distrobutions
<ubotu> Package/file libstartup-notification-1.0 does not exist in gutsy
<sFEARs> i have all the files copied over to a separate partition, but i'm not sure how to do the whole kernel thing
<Beowulf> it's compiling again
<sFEARs> so that it boots correctally
<tekteen> sFEARs: it is in grub
<NickPresta> sFEARs, which files have been copied? /home?
<sFEARs> i've edited the boot/grub/menu.lst file
<tekteen> sFEARs: does you comp. still boot?
<Beowulf> oh boy
<NickPresta> Beowulf, ?
<Beowulf> more missing dependencies...
<Beowulf> installing gconf now
<sanzanric> Nick, the program stated: chgrp: invalid group 'myusername'
<NickPresta> Beowulf, which are they? This is what happens when you decide to compile software. You must install the dependencies yourself :)
<sFEARs> i can get into windows & kubuntu fine, and i have the /bin /usr/ sbin /lib.. all the folders copied
<Beowulf> nick: I know that, I just hate doing it
<sFEARs> but i'm not sure how to get grub to poing to that distrobution
<NickPresta> sanzanric, what is your new username?
<sFEARs> i think i might have to compile a kernel... any ideas?
<NickPresta> Beowulf, what's wrong with the version of Compiz in the repos?
<Beowulf> I wanted to compile
<tekteen> Beowulf: do a easier project like clamav <http://clamav.net>
<Beowulf> I just wanted to make sure my source compiling works
<Beowulf> last time it said i lacked the neccessary kde components
<tekteen> sFEARs: Paste your menu.lst file
<sanzanric> Nick, its my name
<sFEARs> in grub my kubuntu boot option has the 2.6.15 kernel or whatever listed in there.. so i copied that kernel over to the /lib/modules folder where i thought it needed to be, but it still didn't work
<NickPresta> sanzanric, then you replace USERNAME with sanzanric
<Beowulf> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 856 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<sanzanric> yes that is what i did.
<tekteen> !paste | sFEARs
<ubotu> sFEARs: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tekteen> sFEARs: paste the file
<Beowulf> nick: said it couldnt find gconf-2.0
<Beowulf> needs gconf2?
<Beowulf> !info gconf2
<ubotu> gconf2: GNOME configuration database system (support tools). In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 134 kB, installed size 284 kB
<NickPresta> Beowulf, you need the -dev packages
<sFEARs> are there some distros that can only use lilo to boot?
<Beowulf> damnit
<tekteen> sFEARs: paste your menu.list file
<tekteen> sFEARs: u can not be helped till we see it
<sFEARs> hold on
<sFEARs> i'm working on it
<shaffy> can anyone tell me of an audio-cd ripping program?  i want to make mp3s from a cd.
<tekteen> shaffy: in a konsole type "sudo apt-get install lame"
<Beowulf> Nick: it says there is no gconf-dev
<NickPresta> shaffy, I like `abcde`
<Beowulf> And it still says I'm missing gconf-2.0
<Beowulf> Nick: ^
<NickPresta> Beowulf, libgconf2-dev
<Beowulf> oh
<tekteen> shaffy: Then open up konqueror and go to the url <audiocd:/>
<tekteen> then copy the "MP3" folder to another folder
<init6> does anyone know why my kubuntu in adept manager says I can upgrade to 7.1 when I am already on 7.1 I installed it off a CD.
<tekteen> it will auto rip and convert to mp3
<NickPresta> !upgradebug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgradebug - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> init6, I believe it's a known bug. I would just ignore it
<init6> I would but I think it's making it so I can't update my other packages or get the correct list of packages to upgrade
<tekteen> shaffy: u still there?
<shaffy> thanks tekteen and NickPresta.  appreciate the input.
<init6> I will try http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> np
<sFEARs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45181/
<tekteen> sFEARs: looking at it (give me a sec)
<sFEARs> thanks
<Beowulf> yay!
<Beowulf> It's making stuff
<tekteen> sFears: what distro is it?
<Beowulf> Is it possible at all to win at Thirteen?'
<shaffy> tekteen: yo,i am still here.  but quick question.  your option that you said, does it read from CDDB as well before ripping to keep filenames and such?
<sFEARs> any
<sFEARs> redhat
<kjnfkjnkjfgkjfgk> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<tekteen> shaffy: yes
<sFEARs> do the distro files need to be loaded in the root filesystem?
<shaffy> tekteen: sweet.  thanks dude.
<sFEARs> does it matter that they're on a logical partition?
<tekteen> sFEARs: yes
<Beowulf> Nick: /usr/lib/libxml2.so: undefined reference to `gzopen64'
<Beowulf> Nick: then it got 2 errors and terminated
<tekteen> sFEARs: it should be in a primary partition
<sFEARs> i tried to set up the root filesystem onto the logical partition and wanted grub to point to it
<tekteen> sFEARs: don't know how
<sFEARs> just like windows points to hd0,0 and kubuntu points to hd0,1 i want it to point to hd0,6.. just so happens that's a logical partition, has all the files i need on it, just not sure which kernel to use.. i think
<Beowulf> tekteen: /usr/lib/libxml2.so: undefined reference to `gzopen64'
<tekteen> sFEARs: use /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic
<sFEARs> will try
<tekteen> hold on
<sFEARs> that's not specifically for kubuntu?
<tekteen> nm
<tekteen> one sec
<wastedfluid> hello.. i have a problem i've never experienced before.  When I am using Amarok to play mp3s, xorg's cpu usage goes to 55-75%.. and just owns my laptop.  If I close Amarok, it dies down and goes to normal.. however, if I just stop the mp3 - it still stays high..
<tekteen> sFEARs: use "/vmlinuz"
<tekteen> that is a symlink to the newest kernel
<ubuntu> Valaki magyarul tude ?
<Beowulf> tekteen: a little assistance?
 * tekteen is helping too much
<tekteen> what do u need Beowulf
<Beowulf> tekteen: /usr/lib/libxml2.so: undefined reference to `gzopen64'
<Beowulf> tekteen: It tells me that then it terminates
<tekteen> Beowulf: No clue. Sorry
<Beowulf> damn
<Beowulf> oh well
<tekteen> try clamav
<tekteen> it is EASY
<tekteen> good for first time
<tekteen> Beowulf: http://freshmeat.net/redir/clamav/29355/url_tgz/clamav-0.91.2.tar.gz
<stdin> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91.2-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 856 kB, installed size 1284 kB
<tekteen> stdin: he is trying to compile from source. :-)
<stdin> exactly
<stdin> why do it when it's packaged?
<NickPresta> Compiling something from source for the sake of compiling something from sources seems rather, odd, to say the least.
<NickPresta> There are smaller, unpackages applications, which can be compiled from source if you really, really want to compile something
<tekteen> stdin: he is learning to compiling from source
<NickPresta> s/unpackages/unpackaged
<daftman> does anyone have problem with eclipse on kubuntu?
<stdin> tekteen: there's a guide for that
<stdin> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tekteen> cool
<tekteen> ty
<daftman> eclipse keep crashing on me
<stdin> also help in #ubuntu-motu
<daftman> only on ubuntu
<NickPresta> daftman, it is only a ubuntu problem?
<shaffy> does anyone know how to get an updated irc server list in konversation?  like somehow using the mIRC server.ini file?
<daftman> NickPresta: yes i don't have the problem if I download europa from eclipse website
<daftman> NickPresta: only when I get eclipse through the repo, things start to go wrong
<daftman> NickPresta: like the splash screen doesn't stay
<daftman> *dissappear
<daftman> *crash often
<init6> I thought I would share what I just learned. in kubuntu 7.1. if apt-manager thinks it can update to 7.1 you have to go into a terminal and run: apt-get update then apt-get upgrade fixes the issue.
<tekteen> init6: nice to know
<hagabaka> is there a program that configures the side buttons with presets in common programs?
<hagabaka> side buttons on mice
<hellhound> does anyone know a scan program in kde that can scan to pdf?
<BluesKaj> hellhound, I've used the kooka scan app, but for my setup it doesn't do nearly as wellas windows on photos as the windows apps do, dunno about pdf files , maybe they might be ok , not sure.
<BluesKaj> oops repeating myself again
<stdin> just scan to an image then print to pdf
<jarmes> is there a utility for modifying power management?
<jarmes> when I leave my desktop idle for about 2 hours, it shuts down, and I'm wondering if this could be a power management issue
<jake_> I've had an issue for a while. I have an older machine (eMachines W4885) that will not boot *Ubuntu - alt disk or regular disk. It simply reads the CD during bootup but then goes on to boot from the hard disk. I believe I have everything set up correctly in the bios, as some distros (Mandriva, SUSE, Puppy) boot fine.
<hellhound> BluesKaj: do you happen to know how to scan to full size.  For some reason it keeps reducing the image
<Daisuke_Laptop> uh?
<Daisuke_Laptop> it scans at a certain dpi value
<dsmith_> Daisuke_Laptop: who did you say makes he best laptops?
<Daisuke_Laptop> makes the best?  i dunno
<Daisuke_Laptop> i like my dell though :)
<dsmith_> heh
<dsmith_> someone told me fujistu or toshiba
<Daisuke_Laptop> hellhound: a 4x6 image scanned at 100 dpi is "actual size" at 400x600 pixels
<Daisuke_Laptop> a 4x6 image scanned at 1200 dpi is "actual size" at 4800 x 7200 pixels
<Daisuke_Laptop> actual size is relative.
<hellhound> Daisuke_Laptop: I am trying to scan a letter and print it to pdf.  When i do this the document is small
<Daisuke_Laptop> logical followthrough of the last couple things i said: if you want it LARGER, increase the DPI
<hellhound> Daisuke_Laptop: i guess what I am asking is what dpi i should have it at if the scanned image i 8.5x11 and I want it to print to pdf at 8.5x11
<Daisuke_Laptop> scan at, say, 300-600 dpi
<hellhound> Daisuke_Laptop: Thank you.
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's not all, give me a moment :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> trying to give you the right options here :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> i wouldn't print from kooka
<Daisuke_Laptop> gwenview an option?
<Daisuke_Laptop> should be
<hellhound> Daisuke_Laptop: yes I have that program... what is wrong with kooka though
<Daisuke_Laptop> because i don't have it right here in front of me - this should apply though, i think it's a default print dialog for both
<Daisuke_Laptop> there should be a scaling option somewhere when you choose to print to pdf
<Daisuke_Laptop> fit to page.
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay, in kooka, you'll have to hit the options button, then it's under image printing
<Daisuke_Laptop> scale image to fit page
<rafa> hi!!
<hellhound> Daisuke_Laptop: i do not see an options button in kooka
<wastedfluid> hello.. i have a problem i've never experienced before.  When I am using Amarok to play mp3s, xorg's cpu usage goes to 55-75%.. and just owns my laptop.  If I close Amarok, it dies down and goes to normal.. however, if I just stop the mp3 - it still stays high..
<level1> hi, amarok crashed and now it just won't run again
<level1> I ran it from the command line, and I get nothing, it just hangs and never produces any output
<level1> wastedfluid: have you tried other media formats?
<wastedfluid> Not necessarily.
<wastedfluid> i played a dvd and it didn't get this hot.. it didn't even jack up the cpu like that
<level1> wastedfluid: have you or haven't you?
<level1> wastedfluid: in amarok I mean
<wastedfluid> no, I haven't.. lettme try.
<hellhound> Daisuke_Laptop: nevermind i found it
<hellhound> Daisuke_Laptop: awesome it works perfectly.. Thank you
<wastedfluid> level1: sigh, I went to open it.. and it did again; xorg at 85%.. I can't even really open it and to try.
<Daisuke_Laptop> back
<Daisuke_Laptop> was fiddling with GB
<medion_> having trouble getting konqueor to connect to web pages.. need some help
<cpk1> wastedfluid: what if you use a different app to play mp3's?
<fignew> medion_ what's up?
<Aresilek> hey does anyone know of a flv player for kubuntu?
<AmyRose> Aresilek: Yes, Kaffeine plays them
<BluesKaj> VLC
<AmyRose> Aresilek: You need to install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Aresilek> BluesKaj: VLC? not working for me :-(
<Aresilek> AmyRose: how do i do that?
<AmyRose> Aresilek: If you install libxine1-ffmpeg in Adept/Synaptic/Aptitude/whatever (with the Universe and Multiverse enabled) you can play FLV's in Kaffeine
<Aresilek> AmyRose: found it :-D thanks :-)
<AmyRose> Aresilek: You're welcome
<AmyRose> BluesKaj: I can't get VLC working for most of what I try playing with it
<AmyRose> People keep saying it's the greatest player ever, but I cannot get the stupid player to work
<Aresilek> AmyRose: i think it is the best player ever, and was shocked that it wouldn't play flv, i'm sure i've played flv in vlc in windows
<BluesKaj> it'll run most formats that i know of including media iso files
<dthacker> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Aresilek> it works! :-D
<AmyRose> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<MilitantPotato> I love VLC, but here recently the sound either skips, doesn't play or the video fails to load completely
<BluesKaj> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MilitantPotato> I've started using kaffeen
<sn00zer> i prefer amarok for audio and mplayer for video
<BluesKaj> dthacker, I've heard good things about songbird for ipods on linux
<AmyRose> I hate iPods with a passion
<biovore> yay..
<BluesKaj> hehe, yeah ppl either luv 'em or hate 'em
<biovore> propritary crap...
<biovore> then again.. you can put rockbox on them :-)
<dthacker> I installed Kubuntu on one of my son's friends computers.  Now he wants to use a brand new ipod on it and I now there were issues with them.
<dthacker> s/now/know
<dthacker> so I'm looking for the package or patch if one is available
<BluesKaj> could care less about "disposable music" ...mp3 in other words, casual listening maybe
<medion> where in system settings can you configure what happens when you close the laptop screen??
<AmyRose> medion: The battery monitor
<medion> thank you
<AmyRose> medion: in the system tray. That's what controls it
<BluesKaj> well sacktime for me ...nite all
<hydrogen> dthacker: you need to compile Amarok against libgpod 0.6.0.. but it can handle them now
<Beowulf> I get this weird error while compiling compiz
<Beowulf> can anyone help with that?
<dthacker> hydrogen: do you use a Kubuntu source package to compile?  Will that keep package management clean?
<Beowulf> /usr/lib/libxml2.so: undefined reference to `gzopen64'
<Beowulf> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<hydrogen> dthacker: you need to do a bit of working around to get it right :/
<dthacker> hydrogen: ok, got a link,  I'll try a test box first.
<dthacker> I mean got a link?
<hydrogen> dthacker: hmm.. trying to think of the easiest way for you to do it and keep package management clean
<hydrogen> perhaps just build your own .deb...
<hydrogen> or use checkinstall
 * dthacker takes notes
<Beowulf> hydrogen: you seem knowledgeable, could you help me?
<hydrogen> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<hydrogen> yea, thats what you should use dthacker :)
<dthacker> hydrogen: thanks!  this looks like something cool to play with. :)
<Beowulf> hydrogen: I get this weird error while compiling compiz
<Beowulf> /usr/lib/libxml2.so: undefined reference to `gzopen64'
<Beowulf> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<hydrogen> why are you compiling compiz?
<Beowulf> I wanted to test my compiling
<Beowulf> it wasnt working and i thought i fixed it
<Beowulf> I'm just missing something else
<Beowulf> I'm on the "make" stage
<Beowulf> ...
<blmm> Most, but not all, of my toolbars icons in Kontact were one day replaced by ugly-looking (default?) ones. What could have happened?
<Beowulf> blmm: go to a konsole and type in kcontrol
<smax> what is the apache directory to store an index.html ?
<blmm> Yes...
<Beowulf> did you do that?
<blmm> yep
<Beowulf> go to ummm'
<Beowulf> hang on
<blmm> Icons?
<blmm> I have Crystal SVG selected.
<Beowulf> switch yuor icon set
<Beowulf> then switch it back
<Beowulf> A program you got might have modified it
<blmm> Switching to Crystal Clear...
<blmm> The icons did not change in Kontact. They did change elsewhere.
<Beowulf> hmmm
<blmm> I still have a mix of Crystal SVG (I assume) and the ugly ones in Kontact.
<Beowulf> the icons might be corrupted
<blmm> None of them are Crystal Clear, so Kontact didn't register the change at all.
<Beowulf> oh
<Beowulf> hmm
<blmm> I did restart Kontact.
<Beowulf> lemme open it
<blmm> Tried switching to Monocrome; no effect in Kontact.
<Beowulf> hmmm
<smax> 24.229.180.251/funny.jpg
<Beowulf> smax: wtf...
<Beowulf> blmm: sorry, I don't know
<Beowulf> one thing you might try though
<blmm> ok
<Beowulf> If you really care about icons and its that important to you
<Beowulf> remove kontact
<Beowulf> then reinstall
<blmm> Makes sense. Purge it?
<Beowulf> pretty much
<ardchoille> I don't think that icons in kontact change with the icon theme.
<ardchoille> At least they never have here and I have used it over the past couple years
<blmm> Is there a Kontact-specific setting then?
<ardchoille> I've never found one
<Beowulf> I looked, i didnt find it
<ardchoille> I think the are hard-coded
<Beowulf> remove kontact
<Beowulf> sudo apt-get purge kontact
<Beowulf> ardchoille: could you help me?
<blmm> I was in the process, but that wants to remove "kde" and therefore all packages that were auto-installed with it.
<Beowulf> um
<ardchoille> Beowulf: With what?
<Beowulf> it shouldnt do that
<Beowulf> nevermind then
<Beowulf> hmmm
<blmm> I tried starting Kontact as another user though, and there it looks OK. So something in my user settings.
<Beowulf> actually
<Beowulf> oh
<Beowulf> ok
<Beowulf> hang on
<Beowulf> ardchoille: my compiz wont compile
<ardchoille> Beowulf: I don't use compiz or beryl and never will.
<Beowulf> oh
<Beowulf> ardchoille: it's unrelated to using it
<Beowulf> /usr/lib/libxml2.so: undefined reference to `gzopen64'
<Beowulf> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<ardchoille> Beowulf: I don't kow anything about compiling. I only use apps that are in the official repos
<Beowulf> oh
<blmm> Look at that: [Icons] Theme=Locolor in kontactrc...
<purpleposeidon> Beowulf: Who are you?
<blmm> I wonder how that got there...
<ardchoille> blmm: haha
<Beowulf> purpleposeidon: who are you?
<Beowulf> ardchoille: know how to install apache?
<purpleposeidon> I AM PURPLEPOSEDION! And you?
<modjo> hi every body!
<ardchoille> blmm: blmm That isn't in my kontactrc at all
<blmm> OK. That worked. It even respected my current setting of "Monochrome" icons.
<ardchoille> Beowulf: No, sorry
<Beowulf> I!
<modjo> is it posible con access KEXI tables using JAVA?
<Beowulf> AM!
<Beowulf> BEOWULF!
<blmm> Missing icons are pulled from Crystal SVG.
<purpleposeidon> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ardchoille> blmm: Where did you add that ?
<blmm> ardchollie: So then the icons in Kontact should really change for you if you change the icon settings.
<ardchoille> blmm: There are no icon settings in my kontactrc
<Beowulf> !shout| purpleposeidon
<ubotu> purpleposeidon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Beowulf> :D
<blmm> I added nothing intentionally. Something added that setting. I now removed it.
<Beowulf> !happy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about happy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<purpleposeidon> Now now now, don't abuse ubotu too much. :P
<Beowulf> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Beowulf> ?
<modjo> is it posible con access KEXI tables using JAVA?...anyone?
<Beowulf> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<modjo> !kexi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kexi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Beowulf> !info kexi
<ubotu> kexi: integrated database environment for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 3548 kB, installed size 11032 kB
<ardchoille> blmm: When I add that line, it gets removed as soon as kontact closes.. ie, it's not supposed to be there.
<Beowulf> !info kexi
<Beowulf> !info kexi| modjo
<ubotu> modjo: please see above
<modjo> yes im seeing
<modjo> i got a question
<Beowulf> k?
<modjo> i KNOW what kexi is
<modjo> but i wanna know how to access it using java
<modjo> how do i ask that on this channel? or even in google?
<blmm> ardchiolle: If you want to edit the file you should probably do it while Kontact is not running, or I would expect that your changes do indeed get overwritten.
<Beowulf> !howdy
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Beowulf> !hello
<Beowulf> ...
<Beowulf> !hello
<Beowulf> !hello
<Beowulf> !hello
<Beowulf> !hello
<Beowulf> !hello
<Beowulf> !hello
<Beowulf> !hello
<hydrogen> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<Beowulf> !hello
<ardchoille> blmm: I did it while kontact wasn't running. Then I opened kontact and closed it and that line got removed.
<Beowulf> yay
<Beowulf> he's back!
<hydrogen> stop spamming.
<Beowulf> hydrogen: help me now?
<hydrogen> no.
<modjo> is it posible con access KEXI tables using JAVA?...anyone?
<Beowulf> please
<biovore> lol
<blmm> Oh. It is supposed to be two lines... See the syntax in the rest of the file.
<ardchoille> Beowulf: You'll get kicked out of the channel for that if you make the ops mad
<Beowulf> I asked you before and you didn't answer
<ardchoille> Who me?
<blmm> I just wrote it like that here not to flood the channel.
<Beowulf> no
<Beowulf> hydrogen
<blmm> A wasted effort, apparently ;-)
<modjo> is it posible con access KEXI tables using JAVA?...anyone?
<ardchoille> blmm: But, kudos to you for digging thru the *r file when you couldn't find an answer, that shows initiative :)
<ardchoille> *rc file
<blmm> archoille: Well, it was my question to begin with.
<Beowulf> !google| modjo
<ubotu> modjo: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<modjo> how do i ask that on this channel? or even in google?
<Beowulf> KEXI tables in JAVA
<modjo> :\
<Beowulf> ...
<ardchoille> Speaking of java.. coffee time
<rfmonk> anyone know why alt-tab doesn't change window focus like it did before I installed k
<biovore> It dose here..
<rfmonk> hmm
<moparisthebest> kde you mean rfmonk ?
<biovore> compiz?
<rfmonk> kubuntu yes kde
<moparisthebest> its a setting someplace, not very helpful to you though :/
<rfmonk> you'd think it would be in this 'kcontrol' but I haven't found it yet
<rfmonk> there is a lot of people in this room.
<biovore> Kinda low atm
<rfmonk> biovore, were you refering to my conversation when you said compiz?
<biovore> nope
<ubunturos> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Solifugus> Is there a program for video/voice recording from my webcam?
<Solifugus> It works with Skype, but I don't know of any other application to record myself with.
<MyNameIsURL> hey all
<MyNameIsURL> just installed Feisty
<ardchoille> Ok, a friend of mine just plugge her computer into my router. Is it possible to mount her C: drive on kubuntu? I think it's NTFS. Don't want to write anything, just want to mount.
<MyNameIsURL> works like a charm
<MyNameIsURL> are you using Konqueror as a file manager?
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<usamahashimi> How can I install Gtk+ in kubuntu Gusty?
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: You talking to me?
<ardchoille> You gotta be kidding me
<ardchoille> I typed smb:/192.168.0.2 into konq and it let me browse. That was easy
<MyNameIsURL> how many machines are on your network?
<ardchoille> 4
<MyNameIsURL> so you can see all her storage devices now?
<Solifugus> ardchoille: in konqueror, it's smb://192.168.0.2/....... whatever your share is called..
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: yes
<ardchoille> Solifugus: Yeah, thank you :)
<ardchoille> Does that mean I have samba installed and running?
<ardchoille> I don't remember installing samba
<Solifugus> or.. cifs, not necessarilly samba...
<Solifugus> but kde came with what it needed.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<ardchoille> Indeed it did
<ubunturos> Solifugus: windows (ntfs / vfat) partition are usually accessed samba, isn't it?
<ardchoille> Well, it'll browse C:, but it won't let me go into any folders.. keeps asking me for a username/password
<Solifugus> ubunturos: samba is for sharing with windows over a tcp/ip network...
<ubunturos> Solifugus: ok
<Solifugus> ubunturos: ntfs/vfat are filesystems, you can define in your /etc/fstab file..
<Solifugus> to mount a partition
<ardchoille> It won't let me read any files or open any folders
<ubunturos> Solifugus: ok
<ardchoille> Could it be because it's NTFS ?
<Solifugus> it shouldn't matter, if it's a share over the network...
<ubunturos> ardchoille: may be. You probably need to enable write permissions
<Solifugus> for writing, yes.. that would matter
<ardchoille> ubunturos: It won't let me copy any files over to my kubuntu either
<ardchoille> I don't want to write to the Windows share, I just wanted to know if I could read or copy files
<ubunturos> ardchoille: you should be able to copy
<ardchoille> konq says it can't read any of the files
<Solifugus> ardchoille: but it lists them
<Solifugus> ?
<ardchoille> yes
<ardchoille> I can see the files/folders, just can't copy or read anything or cd into folders
<ubunturos> ardchoille: hmm, I had the same problem. I allowed write permissions, and then I could copy to and from the folder to my Kubuntu desktop
<ubunturos> ardchoille: though, that sounds odd, because, we aren't writing anything, it worked. May be samba is trying to write some temporary file in the background
<ardchoille> I remember being able to mount a Windows C: disk on ubuntu Dapper. How is that done?
<neville> Don't you need
<neville> NTFS-3g
<neville> ?
<ardchoille> Something like: sudo mount -t ntfs 192.168.0.2:C /mnt/windows
<biovore> to read the disk no..
<ardchoille> neville: If you're going to write to the windows disk, yes
<ubunturos> neville: I didn't have to install ntfs-3g to write files over samba
<biovore> mount -t ntfs /dev/<device> /media/<somedir>
<neville> Ahh, okay, nevermind then >.>;
<ardchoille> biovore: But what is the /dev/<device> ?
<ardchoille> biovore: It's thru the router
<hydrogen> well
<hydrogen> samba is a different beast all together
<biovore> you mean samba then.. window share..
<ubunturos> hydrogen: hmm, possibly, it hides the file system behind its own "way" of sharing
<biovore> apt-get install smbfs
<ardchoille> Well, ntfs-3g is installed and I didn't install it. Does Gutsy ship with it?
<hydrogen> ubunturos: no, it provides a network filesystem, it has nothing to do with ntfs
<ubunturos> hydrogen: hmm, ok
<hydrogen> with the small exception that it can write to ntfs
<biovore> smbmount //computername/sharename /mount/point/dir -o username=someuser,password=mypassword
<ubunturos> hydrogen: ah, ok
<ardchoille> I guess this is what I get for not using Windows in 7 years, I don't know how to work it, lol
<ubunturos> ardchoille: did enabling write permissions, not work?
<ardchoille> I don't even know how to do that
<ardchoille> It's not important, I was just curious to see if I could mount/browse
<ubunturos> ardchoille: how did you enable sharnig for a folder? (right click, Sharing and Security?)
<ardchoille> No idea
<ubunturos> (in that windows machine)
<ardchoille> It was already done I guess
<ardchoille> Oh, she did that.
<ubunturos> hmm, ardchoille, it may not have.
<ubunturos> ardchoille: windows, might have enabled sharing, by default
<ardchoille> That's not smart, IMHO
 * ardchoille thinks he's getting ot
<ubunturos> ardchoille: hmm, anyway, you can right click on a folder foo and then click on Sharing. There's an option to (a link) to enable file sharing which will give you an option to "just enable file sharing"
<ardchoille> ubunturos: That was it, sorted. Thank you very much :)
<ubunturos> ardchoille: welcome. /me gets thinking about that mysterious write permission ;)
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> can someone tell ubuntu channel reps to see this link as i cant and am banned for life lol___http://madderhatters.blogspot.com/?
<ardchoille> ubunturos: Apparently, Gutsy installs ntfs-3g during the initial install because I have it installed but I didn't install it.. this is just the first time I've used it.
<kelvie> anyone know how to fix that kopete crashing problem?
<kelvie> basically everyone I know that has gutsy has it :/
<ardchoille> kelvie: When connecting to msn?
<kelvie> ardchoille: yep
<kelvie> I sent one of them the deb link
<kelvie> for kdelibs
<kelvie> and it says a newer version is installed :/
<ardchoille> kelvie: sudo apt-get upgrade  (that bug was fixed)
<ubunturos> ardchoille: hmm, ok
<kelvie> mmm I'll look into it :P
<NightBird> hm... whenever I try to get my laptop to go to sleep or hibernate, it fails to fully go into the target state, and just locks up the system
<biovore> probably buggy bios with ACPI
<NightBird> the linux boot does report a BIOS Bug #81 being found
<biovore> probably the problem..
<NightBird> I've managed to get it to work before, even when it was reporting it, but since I've done a wipe, I lost whatever modifications they were that worked around the problem
<surgy> hello
<NightBird> hi
<ardchoille> hi surgy
<NightBird> biovore: do you know where the scripts are that handle the switching to sleep/hybernate mode?
<NightBird> or where to look for it?
<NightBird> n/m, found them
<surgy> im using a gamemon gamepad converter to convert my playstation controller to usb, so that i can play pSX with the proper gamepad, my problem is that kubuntu recognizes my gamepad as having too few buttons and sets the digital direction pad as an axis, therefore i cant map the digital d-pad as macroes in the emulator, can someone help me please?
<ardchoille> surgy: I can't begin to describe how "over my head" that is, lol
<surgy> lol
<evil-rhino> anyone have an idea how wrap a textfile to 80 characters per line nicely using one wizardish shell command?
<surgy> Jucato: i think you might be the one to ask for on my problem, if your available
<surgy> evil-rhino: why do you need to do this?
<ardchoille> me thinks he's asleep
<NightBird> ugh... booting also takes a long time
<surgy> ?
<surgy> can anyone help me?
<biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<surgy> biovore: i allready did " im using a gamemon gamepad converter to convert my playstation controller to usb, so that i can play pSX with the proper gamepad, my problem is that kubuntu recognizes my gamepad as having too few buttons and sets the digital direction pad as an axis, therefore i cant map the digital d-pad as macroes in the emulator, can someone help me please?
<biovore> no clue here.. I don't do that kind of stuff..
<ardchoille> surgy must be a die-hard gamer
<surgy> lol
<ardchoille> If he understands that stuff
<surgy> only the old ones that im still adicted to, that no one plays anymore
<ardchoille> The older games were great
<surgy> well its not hard, there has to be another driver or a config file im missing somewhere
<surgy> it should be similar if not the same as configuring a force feedback joystick
<ardchoille> surgy: If no one answers here, try thr forums. Lots of folks there too
<MilitantPotato> What does Flushed IO / Cached IO do when mounting a partiton?
<surgy> ardchoille: how new are you? no ofense but ive been around, thnx for the help though
<ardchoille> surgy: I've been using Linux since 2001, ubuntu since 2004. But I don't install anything unless it's in the repos. I've never had any big problems in Linux and that may be why I don't knowhow to fix very much.
<Taheton> Hi
<daffytheduck> hi there Ive got a problem with tor and privoxy Im using Vidalia to start tor and Im getting the following message despite having everything properly configured "Could not bind to 127.0.0.1:9050: Cannot assign requested address"
<ardchoille> hi Taheton
<daffytheduck> can anyone help thnx
<dthacker> daffytheduck: is there another service running on 9050?
<daffytheduck> thats what i was thinking
<daffytheduck> i dont know
<daffytheduck> ive just updated my wireless network drivers
<daffytheduck> and im thinking there could be something goiong on there
<dthacker> daffytheduck: did it work *before* you updated the wireless drivers?
<daffytheduck> yes
<daffytheduck> but i was having the same problem at times b4 I updated
<daffytheduck> i but most of the time it was ok
<daffytheduck> now i rebooted twice and its the same thing
<daffytheduck> im thinking of changing the default port in torrc
<dthacker> daffytheduck: is *any* traffic going through the wireless device(s)?
<ardchoille> daffytheduck: Could it be the fault of the new wireless drivers? Bad drivers?
<daffytheduck> yes
<daffytheduck> im tlaking to u now through it
<ardchoille> ok
<daffytheduck> so its working fine with greater strength than b4
<surgy>  im using a gamemon gamepad converter to convert my playstation controller to usb, so that i can play pSX with the proper gamepad, my problem is that kubuntu recognizes my gamepad as having too few buttons and sets the digital direction pad as an axis, therefore i cant map the digital d-pad as macroes in the emulator, can someone help me please?
<dthacker> daffytheduck: so the network device works, but the specific port doesn't.  Are you behind a firewall?
<daffytheduck> ill try to change the port in torrc   I didnt want to do it b4 because id have to change privoxy config as well
<daffytheduck> no im not
<daffytheduck> i dont have firestarter installed
<NightBird> how would I find out what is causing my laptop to take so long to start up?
<dthacker> daffytheduck: there is no router or firewall between you and the internet?
<dthacker> NightBird: please define "long"?
<NightBird> last message I see on screen one is "kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot..." and then it waits
<NightBird> dthacker: about a minute to two minutes
<daffytheduck> there is a router but ive got it set up DMZ
<NightBird> I can time it next time I restart(which will probably be pretty soon) if you want
<daffytheduck> i tried using port 9051 same thing
<daffytheduck> I might tru to purge reinstall tor and see how it goes
<daffytheduck> try
<ardchoille> NightBird: I get that same message (kinit..) but the wait is about 10 seconds
<arun_> Hello people. I'd like to know if I can rescue files from a Windows system using the Kubuntu Live CD. I plan on backing up the files from the Windows drive to an external hard disk
<dthacker> daffytheduck: verify that you really are DMZ, or put it behind the router and port forward.
<arun_> is it possible? and if so, then is it really slow to back up files using a live cd?
<NightBird> ardchoille: yeah, I'm guessing it's looking for a suspend image, and when it doesn't find it, it just does a normal boot
<dthacker> NightBird: How much RAM?
<ardchoille> NightBird: That's what I thought too
<daffytheduck> its definately DMZ ive got it set up for this internal IP
<posingaspopular> arun_: im pretty sure it is possible, but i haven't tried windows in a while
<posingaspopular> Im almost 100 percent sure though.
<posingaspopular> duno about speed
<NightBird> dthacker: I think it has 256 megs of ram, but 32 megs are shared with the graphics
<arun_> posingaspopular: alright, thanks. i havent used windows in a long time too, one of my friends has this problem, so i said i'd try to rescue his files
<dthacker> NightBird: that will cost you time on boot.  I have a 384 mb laptop that takes a minute, but my 512mb one is less than a minute.
<daffytheduck> yeah i just checked im totally open to the internett
<ardchoille> NightBird: Sounds like the amount of ram might make a diff. I have 2Gib ram
<NightBird> dthacker: yes, but it normally booted much faster before gutsy, and even in gutsy beta it was booting faster
<MilitantPotato> What's the advantages/disadvantages to using Flushed IO over Cached IO
<dthacker> daffytheduck: hmmm,   you're going to have to figure out what is stopping you.  Or reverse that driver update.  I think those are your choices.
<Creationist> I don't suppose there's a way to totally remove the ubuntu-desktop dependencies, is there?  I regret my decision to install Gnome.
<daffytheduck> k
<daffytheduck> thnx
<ardchoille> !purekde | Creationist
<ubotu> Creationist: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<daffytheduck> Im trying to reinstall tor now
<posingaspopular> arun_: okay good luck
<dthacker> ooo, cool.  It's like a utility for buyer's remorse!
<Creationist> ardchoille: Although, wouldn't that remove any software I've installed?
<ardchoille> Creationist: Have you installed kde (kubuntu-desktop)?
<Creationist> ardchoille: I installed Kubuntu 7.10.
<Creationist> ardchoille: From the ISO
<ardchoille> Creationist: According to that factoid, it only removes gnome stuff
<Creationist> ardchoille: I don't care about pure KDE or pure Gnome (they both have applications I like and use).
<ardchoille> Creationist: Are you on Gutsy? And installed ubuntu-desktop?
<Creationist> Eh well... I guess it's not a HUGE deal except that now my menus are cluttered with applications that do the exact same thing but for different desktops.
<Creationist> ardchoille: Correct.
<ardchoille> Creationist: as of Edgy, apt-get has a new option, it's "--auto-remove" and it removes dependencies that are no longer needed. So, I assume "sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove ubuntu-desktop" would take out ubuntu-desktop and all its deps.
<Zombocom> hello
<Zombocom> I need to add video modes because I know my card can support them
<Zombocom> and the drivers can as well
<Zombocom> I know I'm supposed to add it to the xorg.conf
<Creationist> ardchoille: --autoremove removes dependencies that aren't being used... but now that all the applications are installed, they're all being used ;)
<Zombocom> but
<Zombocom> is it
<neville> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neville> ?
<arun_> does the k/ubuntu feisty live cd automatically mount the windows drives?
<ardchoille> Creationist: But if you remove ubuntu-desktop, then its deps are no longer being used
<Creationist> true
<ardchoille> Creationist: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, it's empty. All it does is serve to "pull in" the gnome desktop and all its deps.
<ardchoille> Creationist: You can try it, it'l remove a lot of stuff but will ask for confirmatio before it removes anything
<MyNameIsURL> hey, is Beryl included in Feisty Fawn?
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: In Ubuntu, yes. In Kubuntu, no
<ardchoille> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<NightBird> I was wrong, my laptop is operating off of.... 478mb of ram....
<MyNameIsURL> aaaah. OK thx
<MyNameIsURL> I want to install Compiz then
<ardchoille> MyNameIsURL: Wait, you said Feisty? I'm wrong, my info was about Gutsy
<arun_> anyone?
<Creationist> Hmm.. in Compiz, what is the middle mouse button (in terms of setting mouse events)?
<NightBird> (that's with the ram for video is taken out)
<ardchoille> !compiz | MyNameIsURL
<ubotu> MyNameIsURL: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MyNameIsURL> ok thankys
<ardchoille> 'It can get confusing having 4 releases being supported at the same time
<surgy>  im using a gamemon gamepad converter to convert my playstation controller to usb, so that i can play pSX with the proper gamepad, my problem is that kubuntu recognizes my gamepad as having too few buttons and sets the digital direction pad as an axis, therefore i cant map the digital d-pad as macroes in the emulator, can someone help me please?
<Rukus> anyone know how to stop my monitor from shutting off on my laptop after 10 minutes? i cant change it in the normal monitor settings. i think its an xorg / fglrx problem
<Rukus> its kind of annoying when watching movies
<ardchoille> Rukus: You already check "Monitor & Display" in kde control centre?
<Rukus> yah, it doesnt work
<ardchoille> ok
<kelvie> xset -dpms; xset s off
<kelvie> will make sure it's off
<Rukus> yah its off
<NightBird> boot time is: 3 minutes, 49 seconds...
<Rukus> so now what do i do
<ardchoille> NightBird: not to offend or anything, but why reboot? Linux doesn't need to be rebooted unless you're doing kernel work.
<Rukus> any ideas?
<ardchoille> I suppose one could install kubuntu and run the computer without rebooting until the nest kubuntu release provided there's no kernel upgrade
<NightBird> ardchoille: or when acpi stuff doesn't work
<ardchoille> ok
<NightBird> and I'm trying to get that to either work, or have to shutdown my computer when not in use
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<NightBird> well... I just disabled the splash screen and the boot speed is fixed..
<MyNameIsURL> thanks for the help
<MyNameIsURL> I'm outs. Need some sleep
<blmm> Where can I change the "open with..." file bindings for "unknown" files? There is an entry in there that I would like to remove. If I click the little wrench icon for such a file, the dialog that pops up has the title "application/x-kdeuser1". This dialog lists no actions. I suspect there might be an "application/x-kdeuser" (without the '1') but that is not in the file types settings.
<Rukus> :(
<NightBird> how do I tell ubuntu to not scan my windows drive on startup?
<emilsedgh> blmm: Konqueror Settings
<emilsedgh> blmm: Konqueror->Settings->configure Konqueror->File Associations
<blmm> Yes, but I can't find the appropriate file type.
<blmm> I just did though.
<blmm> It is application/octet-stream.
<blmm> Though there is no hint when right-clicking on the file that it is classified as such.
<blmm> The setting is in /.kde/share/applnk/.hidden
 * NightBird found it... and now I go to bed
<blmm> Thanks anyway! I must have right-clicked on some file and said I wanted it opened by kwrite, that got associated to octet-stream and there was no hint what happened. And you can only search by file extension in the GUI.
<Zombocom> yo
<Zombocom> how do I reconfigure xorg?
<Zombocom> you all = gay if you don't answer my question
<Zombocom> because it's so damn simple
<Zombocom> come on
<Zombocom> I serously need help
<neville> I thought I told you before
<neville> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Please be respectful of people here, your attitude will dictate whether or not anyone answers :)
<neville> Manners please
<Jucato> !patience | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ardchoille> I was going to answer but changed my mind after that "gay" comment
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bazhang> Zombocom: see above
<neville> -_-v
<Jucato> neville: don' you mean -_-;
<neville> No
<ardchoille> Jucato: Thought you'd be asleep about now
<neville> I personally reckon v looks better than ;
<Jucato> 2:45pm :)
<ardchoille> d'oh!
<ardchoille> I hate time zones
<Zombocom> oh thanks neville
<Zombocom> I had to restart my computer
<Zombocom> it went psycho on me because I stopped the process
<Zombocom> how do I resume a stopped process?
<Zombocom> (the other thing was a dare
<Dragonath> something's messed up with my thunderbird - after update to gutsy (was feisty before) some mails show up in the list but give an error when you try to open them - is this common?
<sailor> still having problems with "fetch updates" in feisty. Does anyone else have any ideas on why it keeps crashing? I have replaced sources.list file, uninstalled and purged adept-manager and re-installed it again. Nothing seems to work :/
<ardchoille> sailor: Does it work if you use apt-get?
<snowdonkey> Hi.  I'm trying to access a windows partition on a remote machine using SSH but I can't write to the directories.  What do I need to do?
<sailor> ardchoille: yeah apt-get is fine update and upgrade are ok - system is fully up to date. I want to be able to do a dist upgrade using the button in Adept-Manager.
<apparle> how to install helix player with the .bin file
<sailor> ardchoille: whenever i click "fetch updates" which is supposed to give me that option, adept-manager dies.
<ardchoille> sailor: Oh, ok. I don't know, I never use adept_* I just wanted to make sure your APT was working
<apparle> any body knows how t play rmvb files
<bazhang> real player
<apparle> bazhang : and how t install it
<bazhang> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<apparle> bazhang: I got te bin file and used ./filename.bin
<bazhang> go to real com and then follow their instructions--will have to use command line
<apparle> bazhang : I get "No such file or directory"
<bazhang> apparle: where are you running the command from? you need to be in the same folder
<apparle> bazhang: I am  in te folder and can execte other commands like renaming the file
<bazhang> apparle: the commands are case sensitive--REALPLAYER10 etc
<apparle> bazhang: I have taken care of te case
<bazhang> apparle: and you followed the instructions on the real home page?
<apparle> bazhang: Isn't there a .deb file for gutsy or a plugin for kaffiene
<bazhang> apparle: not sure there--ubuntuforums.org might have the answer to that--bin file compiled fine here.
<sailor> everyone; i found a solution. I had to copy MIT cookie and merge it to user root. Then i could (as root "su -i") run adept_manager --version-upgrade
<sailor> seems the problem is that the script couldnt connect to DISPALY=0:0
<jussi01> apparle: this page has instructions for realplayer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods?action=show&redirect=RealPlayerInstallationMethods
<surgy> fixed my gamepad :)
<ardchoille> surgy: Yay!
<surgy> guess how?
<surgy> i unplugged it went to mcdonald's and came back and plugged it into a different usb :) now its perfect
<ardchoille> hahaha
<surgy> lol
<surgy> was racking my brain there for a min
<ardchoille> surgy: Sounds like you may have a defective usb port
<surgy> now its time for some tomb raider 1 :)
<surgy> nah
<bazhang> Mcgamepad!
<ardchoille> surgy: That's my favourite game!
<surgy> i think the driver just needed to be reset, or the adress changed or something
<sn00zer> my ~ char looks the same as my - to me, is this a font issue?
<surgy> yerp
<surgy> a font issue
<apparle> how to install ati drivers on gutsy
<surgy> what kind of monitor do you have?
<surgy> !ati apparle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati apparle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sn00zer> surgy: how do i find out what font is missing?
<apparle> what is te diffrence between real player adn helix player
<newguyss> hi, is there any program I can use to change image format?
<apparle> surgy: i don't have net at my computer so tell me which packages to download  for ATI drivers
<jussi01> newguyss: just install gimp
<apparle> i don't have net at my computer so tell me which packages to download for ATI drivers
<jussi01> !repeat > apparle
<fontane> does anyone know a keystroke recording program?
<se7en_> newguyss: have a look at this www.acetoneteam.org/ works fine for me
<jussi01> fontane: why would you need one?
<newguyss> thanks guys
<newguyss> :)
<fontane> jussi01: for nefarious reasons i may not bespeak
<bazhang> o4o
<ardchoille> fontane: This is not the place to ask about things like that.
<fontane> ardchoille: security reasons actually
<jussi01> !o4o | fontane
<ubotu> fontane: Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<smax> http://24.229.180.251/funny.jpg
<ibert> Is there a HowTo for installing Skype in gutsy (32bit)?
<apparle> is there an offline dictionary
<apparle> is there any dictionary like wordweb fo linux
<jussi01> apparle: wht is word web?
<[FG]TNT> hi
<apparle> jussi01: It is a dictionary for windows and is superb
<[FG]TNT> PL?
<jussi01> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<[FG]TNT> jest ktoś z polski?
<[FG]TNT> mam pytanie
<jussi01> [FG]TNT: only english here
<jussi01> [FG]TNT: go to #ubuntu-pl
<jussi01> apparle: have a look in add/remove - there are lots of dictionries...
<apparle> jussi01: i don't have net at my pc so can't get them
<jussi01> apparle: is there no way you can ge net to it? at least for setting stuff up its quite important...
<apparle> jussi01: No
<ardchoille> apparle: Without a internet connection, even if you downloaded an app, you'll likely run into dependency problems. Rarely do you need just one package for something of moderate feature set.
<apparle> ardchoille: Don't you remember you solved that problem for me by helping me make a list of all installed dependencies
<apparle> anyway: Tell me the name of sme poplar dictionaries
<ardchoille> I don't know of any off-line dictionaries
<bazhang> websters
<ardchoille> Ok, now I know one, lol
<bazhang> really offline :}
<apparle> bazhang: is it available for linux
<ardchoille> apparle: It's a paperback book
<bazhang> apparle: I would guess so, though there are online dictionaries that are not os-specific
<apparle> where to get it
<bazhang> apparle: the digital one?
<apparle> yes
<bazhang> apparle: to install, or view on the web?
<apparle> bazhang: obviously to install as I donot have net at home
<bazhang> apparle: I'm not sure how you can install it without net access--what did you have in mind for this dictionary?
<bazhang> ie translation, etc.
<apparle> bazhang: I will download the .deb file and dependencies. I want it to lookup difficult words in end while reading ebooks. I want eng to eng dict.
<bazhang> apparle: for translation stardict is nice--though again without net access not sure how you plan on installing it--doing it a usb key and transferring it over would mean severe risk of dependency probs
<ibert> I'm having a problem with Nvidia Geforce FX 5200. With gutsy, there are no VT's (worked fine with dapper). Neither with the binary driver nor with the nv driver. Another Problem is at Startup that the login Screen doesn't appear alone. I have to press "Ctrl-Alt-Delete" and then XServer restarts and the graphic-logon appears. Does anybody have an idea?
<bazhang> apparle: you can look at packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> ibert: you could use login convenience in System Settings ;)
<ardchoille> apparle: The problem is how do you know what the deps are? And, once you get the app to a diff computer, will you be lissing things on that box that you already had on the downloading box?
<apparle> bazhang: i donot want to translate. i want English meanings of difficult english word and I will take care of dependencies. Don't worry about it
<bazhang> apparle: ok--again, I would heed ardchoille's words on dependencies--a pandora's box waiting to happen there.
<ardchoille> Right. Suppose appA needs depA1 and depA2. But the box you're downloading it on has depA1 and depA2, but the box at home (without internet) doesn't have those deps. You'll get home and realise you have to go back. How many apps are you going to have to do that for?
<ardchoille> I suppose you could download all possible deps for every app you want and then take it all home on a dvd, but you could end up talking about hundreds of packages. That will consume a lot of time.
<apparle> ardchoille: At home i make a list of dependencies on my home in  a text file. next i go to site and check which dep i have and which I donot have. By the way you only solved my problem by telling the command to make a list of installed packages on a PC
<ardchoille> Ah, ok. That'll work if you're willing to go that route.
<ardchoille> apparle: Also, is the download box yours?
<stdin> apparle: at home do "apt-get --print-uris install <package>" to get a list of all the packages you need to download and what to save them as, then take that somewhere with net access and save, then move to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and "apt-get install <package>" at home
<apparle> No it is a public box with Windows XP
<ardchoille> apparle: If so, it'd be a whole lot easier and faster to just install all the apps you want on the download box, use PartImage to make an image of the root partition (takes about 10 minutes), burn that image to a dvd, take it home and install the image on the home box (takes about 10 minutes) so both boxes are identical.
<ardchoille> ok
<ardchoille> I use that method to make all 11 of my machines identical.
<tv_> I'm trying to run BZFlag in kubuntu and get the error listed here.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45202/  Anyone with any help would be appriciated.
<bazhang> nice
<ardchoille> That way I only have to install and setup Kubuntu on the first box.
<bazhang> nicer
<ardchoille> Trust me, if there's a way to make things easier (and me lazier) I'll find it, lol
<ayako> hi
<bazhang> hehe
<ayako> need serious help
<apparle> both of you please tell me about the dictionary name and I will see the rest. By the way the download box is a college box with windows XP
<ayako> in the add/remove programs
<ayako> i get this message
<ayako> aptitude or apt-get in use by another program, close that first,
<apparle> ayako : Are you running adept
<ayako> then when i try to i need a higher superlevel username
<JackWinter> hiya, anyone know how to give jackd rt privs, starting it from qjackctl?
<ayako> yes
<ayako> i was using it to download programs for software development
<bazhang> apparle: the only dictionary name I can see in apt-cache search is ydpdict--which is an interface for collins dictionaries
<ardchoille> ayako: You can only run one package manager at a time. Close all others and try again.
<bazhang> ie not translation
<stdin> ayako: you can only have one package management application open at once
<ayako> but did not complete and closed it
<apparle> ayako: As stdin said
<ayako> since then i get that message
<ardchoille> !fixadept
<stdin> !aptfix | ayako, use this command in konsole
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ubotu> ayako, use this command in konsole: please see above
<apparle> bazhang: ydpdict is surely offline???
<ayako> how can i do a dpkg --configure -a
<ardchoille> ayako: in a terminal
<stdin> ayako: just copy and paste everything between '«' and '»'
<ayako> thank you
<ayako> you people are the best
<ayako> i tried to ask my uni IT technician he said not uni computer cannot do anything
<ayako> i need to go for now just woke up
<ayako> plus theres something i got do
<ayako> i will let you guys know what happens
<ayako> see you later
<JackWinter> anyone know where i can get some help for qjackctl & jackd running under kubuntu?
<apparle> any one can help me about ati drivers
<bazhang> apparle: wordnet seems to be what you are looking for; check this thread--http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=598282
<ardchoille> !ati | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JackWinter> i have linux-rt installed, but when i try to start jackd from qjackctl with rt support i get the following msg: cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 10) [for thread -1210336576, from thread -1210336576] (1: Operation not permitted)
<arash> JackWinter, Im not experienced , but at the sounds of 'Operation not permitted' it sounds like if you have to be root or something
<JackWinter> i suppose it means that i need root privileges to gain access to the kernel?
<apparle> ardchoille: You know my problem (no internet) tell me what to do for ati drivers
<JackWinter> arash: i get the same feeling.
<arash> JackWinter: so gksu doesn't work :p?
<ardchoille> apparle: I don't know what to tell you about that, dude, you really need internet access.
<ibert> I'm having a problem with Nvidia Geforce FX 5200. With gutsy, there are no VT's (worked fine with dapper). Neither with the binary driver nor with the nv driver. Another Problem is at Startup that the login Screen doesn't appear alone. I have to press "Ctrl-Alt-Delete" and then XServer restarts and the graphic-logon appears. Does anybody have an idea?
<JackWinter> don't know what it is.  used to run freebsd some years ago, but a lot has changed since then.  i'll go experiment with gksu ;-)
<arash> JackWinter: you type 'gksu <application-name>'  and then the application will run with root privileges, gksu can be replaced with gksudo, But I'm a noob really :), dont expect it to work hehe, well I gotta go to school now
<apparle> ardchoille: I managed to get it done on feisty. How to do it on gutsy
<se7en__> ibert: that
<se7en__> strange i have the same card
<JackWinter> gksu seems not to be in my path, nor do i find a man entry for it?  please excuse i installed kubuntu for the first time last night. alot to learn...
<JackWinter> thanks arash
<apparle> how to get kaffiene play diffrent video formats on gutsy
<arash> JackWinter: did it work :D ?
<bazhang> apparle: with or without net access?
<apparle> bazhang: Isn't it obvious without net tell mewhich.deb
<bazhang> apparle: care to join me in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<arash> JackWinter: Either way I really hope it did :p since I have to be at school in ten minutes XD
<JackWinter> arash: installing as we chat ;-)
<JackWinter> thanks alot arash
<arash> JackWinter: ok, REALLY leaving now :)
<ibert> se7en__: and you don't have these problems?
<apparle> bazhang: how to ? I don't know how to use IRC network
<bazhang> apparle type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<ibert> se7en__: could you paste your kernel arguments?
<se7en__> ibert: how do i do that?
<ibert> cat /boot/grub/menu.lst|grep kernel
<ibert> then you see the kernel lines of your boot proces. mark and copy the first line
<ibert> and paste it in http://pastebin.com/
<se7en__> ibert: http://pastebin.com/m6953479
<ibert> se7en__: thanx
<ibert> se7en__: you don't have these problems I have?
<se7en__> ibert: no problems here works out of the box with nv and nvidia install is no problem
<ibert> se7en__: DVI or VGA?
<apparle> how to install latest ATI drivers from ati.amd.com on gutsy.  there is nothing here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<JackWinter> how do i  run this command with gksu: gksu /usr/bin/jackd -R -P50 -dalsa -dhw:0,0 -r44100 -p4096 -n2 -i18 -o18gksu /usr/bin/jackd -R -P50 -dalsa -dhw:0,0 -r44100 -p4096 -n2 -i18 -o18
<JackWinter> something is wrong with my syntax?
<bazhang> in kubuntu is gksu?
<bazhang> I thought it was kdesu
<JackWinter> i was told to get gksu?  should i try kdesu?  i thin there is something wrong with my syntax, maybe a parameter or quotes  missing
<bazhang> gksu is for ubuntu I believe (gnome)
<stdin> and you pasted the command twice
<bazhang> as far as the rest, I'd wait for an expert opinion
<JackWinter> thanks, will try kdesu
<JackWinter> yes twice, but it's the second line i'm trying to exec
<JackWinter> gksu /usr/bin etc.
<stdin> JackWinter: it'd be "gksu /usr/bin/jackd -R -P50 -dalsa -dhw:0,0 -r44100 -p4096 -n2 -i18 -o1" not "gksu /usr/bin/jackd -R -P50 -dalsa -dhw:0,0 -r44100 -p4096 -n2 -i18 -o1gksu /usr/bin/jackd -R -P50 -dalsa -dhw:0,0 -r44100 -p4096 -n2 -i18 -o1"
<spiroo> Sorry I ask again on this channel, but I think the problem is grub/kubuntu. When I restart my computer monitor sometimes blinks directly and sometimes it starts to blink when grub shall start. It always happens when rebooting and if I then shut power off and wait awhile it works. I am not sure if it is power supply, monitor, graphics or software.
<stdin> add an 8 on the end actually :p
<aasi> where is the keymap for ubuntu found?
<aasi> in /etc somewhere?
<JackWinter> stdin: that's what i tried wo the quotes.  my keyboard is very sensitive.  still have to set that up it seems.
<spiroo> I want to know if I shall remove Kubuntu or buy some piece of hardware
<aasi> would anyone be able to tell me right quick?
<aasi> !keymap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<aasi> !keyboard
<ubotu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<spiroo> When I come to operative system there is no problem, except that sometimes picture freeze on monitor when I watch video in Kaffeine
<spiroo> This problem when monitor blinks happen most repeatedly after I installed Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy.
<JackWinter> ok got it. "kdesu -c "/usr/bin/jackd -R -P0 -dalsa -dhw:0,0 -r44100 -p4096 -n2 -i18 -o18" "  thanks alot for the help
<spiroo> Would appreciate if someone know anything :)
<spiroo> There is around 300 persons here, does not anyone know?
<JackWinter> is there a way to run kdesu -c wo using quotes around the command? the problem is that i use an app called qjackctl, to start jackd, and i don't seem to be able to get the last quote parsed in.  means that kdesu will pick up arguments of jackd as its own..
<apparle> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> JackWinter: just take off the -c
<bazhang> spiroo: have you checked at ubuntuforums.org? while someone may not know at the moment, that is a good place to start
<JackWinter> if i  try "kdesu /usr/bin/jackd -R -P0 -dalsa -dhw:0,0 -r44100 -p4096 -n2 -i18 -o18 " then kdesu  will complain about an invalid argument -R
<stdin> JackWinter: you can also try: kdesu -- command --with -args
<spiroo> bazhang, Do you have to be a member there?
<bazhang> spiroo: to post yes; to browse no--very easy and free to join though
<bazhang> spiroo: 90% of problems I have I get them fixed there--the remaining ones I come here for--very informative site
<JackWinter> if i  try "kdesu /usr/bin/jackd -R -P0 -dalsa -dhw:0,0 -r44100 -p4096 -n2 -i18 -o18 " then kdesu  will complain about an invalid argument -R
<JackWinter> disregard above please.
<JackWinter> I guess i have to go and study ;-)  is there a root account in ubuntu?
<waylandbill> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Navi00> Woooo! Go Kubuntu! Yeah!
<waylandbill> the answer is yes. There is a root account. There pretty much has to be. That doesn't mean it's use is necessarily needed.
<WaltzingAlong> JackWinter: otherwise kdesu "/usr/bin/jackd -R -P0 -dalsa -dhw:0,0 -r44100 -p4096 -n2 -i18 -o18"
<WaltzingAlong> its*
<skurakai> hi. i'am beginner with kubuntu. can you help me?
<bazhang> skurakai: what's your question?
<skurakai> i try change default OS in grub but it send me some error code
<JackWinter> ok, guess i'm still confused from my freebsd days, where i was root occasionally.  i can live with sudo ;-)
<skurakai> help.ubuntu.com/community/grubhowto/changedefaultos
<skurakai> this manual doesn't work :(
<ardchoille> JackWinter: There is a root account, but it's disabled. Because of the sudo model, logging into the root account is really not necessary
<skurakai> can you help me?
<skurakai> terminal wrote me: cp: cannot stat `/boot/grub/menu.1st': No such file or directory
<skurakai> i try backup menu.1st
<Jucato> skurakai: it's menu.lst not menu.1st
<JackWinter> tried the following: "sudo /usr/bin/jackd -R -P0 -dalsa -dhw:0,0 -r44100 -p4096 -n2 -i18 -o18", the result was: "cannot use real-time scheduling (FIFO at priority 0) [for thread -1237984368, from thread -1237984368] (22: Invalid argument)" i'm pretty sure the cmaand is correct for jackd.  since sudo did not complain i'm pretty sure it was executed as superuser.  any ideas?
<Jucato> skurakai: that's a small letter L
<skurakai> oh my god :D
<skurakai> i'am lamer
<ardchoille> lol
<WaltzingAlong> menu list not menu first
<sjck> anyone got ut3? :P
<bazhang> sjck: the game?
<sjck> yea
<bazhang> problems with wine?
<sjck> nah, I dont even got it.. but a friend said you cant change controls in menu wonder if thats true
<sjck> google helps shit :/
<skurakai> thanks all - i try update my grub :)
<JackWinter> any idea where to go for help with qjackctl, jackd & linux-rt in kubuntu?
<bazhang> please watch the language sjck
<sjck> that was too foul? :<
<bazhang> JackWinter: perhaps in #linuxhelp?
<bazhang> yep
<JackWinter> what server?
<bazhang> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> not sure there JackWinter but likely this one
<smorg> Hi, I'm running gentoo with kde and am trying to get sudo set up so that it works with similar behavior as it does with ubuntu. Is there a place to find those sudoers config files? or how ubuntu generates them?
<newguyss> hi, is there any tool I can use to georeference images?
<bazhang> smorg: have you asked in #gentoo?
<JackWinter> thanks bazhang!
<bazhang> no problem :}
<se7en_> JackWinter: i think in mediaubuntu or studio 64 jackd is enabled by default
<smorg> no, I checked all the gentoo wikis and sudo documentation. I guess I could just learn the sudo config syntax. (sounds like fun!)
<bazhang> newguyss: what do you mean by geo reference images?
<Jucato> smorg: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Disable_root_password_and_gain_su_sudo_with_no_password
<Jucato> the bottom instructins
<bazhang> smorg: it's not too hard--believe me :}
<smorg> sweet :D
<JackWinter> se7en: i just installed kubuntu, am not gonna give up that easy ;-)
<Jucato> smorg: you also have to setup kdesu to use sudo instead of su
<bazhang> JackWinter: ubuntu studio might have it all by default as well
<newguyss> bazhang: to use the image as map it needs to be geo referenced.
<bazhang> newguyss: ok--so like google earth?
<newguyss> not exactly, but similar, I have image and when I gdlainfo the image i done get geo referencing
<newguyss> the geo referenced images returns something like that
<newguyss> Corner Coordinates:
<newguyss> Upper Left  ( -79.0000000,  25.0000000) ( 79d 0'0.00"W, 25d 0'0.00"N)
<newguyss> Lower Left  ( -79.0000000,  23.0000000) ( 79d 0'0.00"W, 23d 0'0.00"N)
<ayako> hi
<apparle> anybody has foxconn motherboard here
<Lamartin> hi all. Can anybody help me with a replication issue with (k) ubuntu ?
<WaltzingAlong> Lamartin: which is
<ayako> anyone know where i can download clisp and freemind and emacs for kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> ayako: freemind from freemind.sf.net
<Jucato> !info freemind
<WaltzingAlong> !find emacs
<ubotu> Package freemind does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Found: emacs-goodies-el, emacsen-common, acl2-emacs, aleph-emacs, cxref-emacs (and 53 others)
<Jucato> oh I see
<Lamartin> WaltzingAlong: i have an Ubuntu model machine. I am used to rsync that model machines on many identical target machines (using rsync)
<Lamartin> WaltzingAlong: it worked fine with debian
<ayako> where do type !find freemind and !find emacs
<Lamartin> WaltzingAlong: now, with (k)ubuntu, the boot process stops at "Starting kernel log daemon"
<WaltzingAlong> ayako: right here. just put them at the front of the lines. HOWEVER use /msg ubotu !find freemind
<ardchoille> ayako: In your irc client
<WaltzingAlong> !msgthebot | ayako
<ubotu> ayako: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Lamartin> WaltzingAlong: (i changed the UUID settings in /etc/fstab)
<apparle> anybody good at handling sound problems
<Lamartin> WaltzingAlong: can u help me ?
<WaltzingAlong> Lamartin: if you think the issue is the uuid, you could run blkid to get the uuid numbers or just revert back to /dev/sda1 and the like
<Lamartin> WaltzingAlong: no, i am 100% sure it's not an UUID issue
<ayako> i have problem listening to music with headphones
<Lamartin> WaltzingAlong: if i skip that step (exit 0 in the init.d/klogd file), next process would result in the same "freeze" (boot process, not machine)
<WaltzingAlong> Lamartin: i do not know
<Lamartin> WaltzingAlong: ok, thanks anyway
<ayako> the laptop speaker is being used can not hear anything with headphones
<ayako> guys
<ayako> anybody there
<bazhang> hi
<ayako> i know anyone is busy
<ayako> but im new to kubuntu
<apparle> how to install modem
<bazhang> ayako: try launching alsamixer from Konsole
<ayako> how
<ayako> what is the code
<apparle> ayako: alsamixer
<bazhang> ayako: open the Konsole and type alsamixer
<ayako> got it
<ayako> now what\
<bazhang> ayako: what is your sound card?
<apparle> how to install an internal modem
<ayako> VIA 8237
<bazhang> apparle: hardware?
<apparle> HSP70
<bazhang> ayako: is that onboard or pci
<ayako> chip is Realtek ALC655 rev 0
<bazhang> pci then
<bazhang> apparle: hardware or software?
<ayako> on board
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> ayako: what does aplay -l say?
<ayako> nothing
<apparle> bazhang: my friend installed gutsy yesterday. We opened KPPP and in 'modem panel' when we 'query modem' msg "unable to open modem"
<ayako> just '' > ''
<JackWinter> any idea which channel is for supporting jack under ubuntu>
<apparle> bazhang: my friend installed gutsy yesterday. We opened KPPP and in 'modem panel'. When we 'query modem' msg "unable to open modem"
<bazhang> ayako: so card is not recognized--just a moment, finding the proper link
<ayako> is there anything i can do
<ayako> thank you very very much
<bazhang> apparle: without net access again?
<apparle> bazhang: first> this is my friend's problem not mine, second> trying to get net access by installing modem
<stdin> apparle: seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto ?
<se7en_> JackWinter: #ubuntustudio, #ubuntustudio-es and #ubuntustudio-fr on irc.freenode.net
<stdin> you are on irc.freenode.net
<neville> Hey, I have a winmodem
<neville> Not the same type as yours
<neville> But
<neville> I used this tool
<ayako> bazhang: you know alot about ubuntu/kubuntu
<omnag> Bonjour à tous !
<stdin> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazhang> ayako: not really--just know how to search ubuntuforums.org and google :} 90% of problems solved there
<omnag> thanks ;)
<ayako> still you need to be able to use the right search terms/phrases
<ayako> to get any kind of result
<neville> http://132.68.73.235/linmodems/index.html#scanModem
<omnag> can someone help me please ?
<stdin> omnag: you have to ask a question first
<bazhang> ayako: they seem to be eluding me for the moment--will check for a bit longer--so excuse my absence :}
<omnag> ok
<Chimplato> hi
<ayako> no thank you for helping and the hardwork and effort your putting in
<ayako> this is something i should resolve myself but
<omnag> I have installed linux on laptop and it s great but iiii want to put my drivers
<ayako> i dont know how thats why i asked for help
<omnag> but they will be installed only with xp
<stdin> omnag: drivers for what?
<omnag> i have a cd driver for the hardware
<omnag> wifi etc
<stdin> does the wifi work ?
<omnag> but it only work with xp
<omnag> i dont test
<stdin> linux normally has drivers with it, no need for a cd
<stdin> test it and see
<omnag> ahhh ok
<stdin> also...
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<omnag> so i dont need to install drivers ?
<omnag> for anything ? because when i reboot xp i must install drivers with the cd
<stdin> omnag: windows drivers don't work with linux, but most things have drivers included. for things that don't there are guides like the link above
<omnag> ok
<stdin> linux works with most thing from starting, no need to setup after install
<omnag> thak you much =very
<omnag> very much
<stdin> :)
<apparle> I have ATI IXP SB450 . no sound mixer
<dm> Hello. I use Konqueror for file browsing. When opening a new Konqueror window in an NFS nounted directory I can not see all files there immediately. I must do a manual reload. How can I avoid this behaviour?
<apparle> stdin: I can hear sound only when I install OSS drivers but ALSA drivers donot work for me
<apparle> why
<stdin> I don't know, my sound has always just worked
<stdin> (probably because the official intel drivers are open-source)
<apparle>  I can hear sound only when I install OSS drivers but ALSA drivers donot work for me. Anybody knows why
<apparle> stdin: I have ATI IXP SB450 card
<bazhang> ayako: this is the link--http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<ayako> what do i do with that
<bazhang> ayako: read it?
<apparle> bye everybody
<bazhang> bye
<apparle> thanks bazhang and stdin
<stdin> bye
<bazhang> apparle: see you later :}
<frojnd> where can I see log file from ubuntu reboot ? because I get some note that network sensors fail ?? so what's the name of that kinda log, when ubuntu is starting before it gets to login screen ??
<stdin> frojnd: /var/log/dmesg /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kernlog are the best ones to look at
<frojnd> stdin, than
<frojnd> x
<frojnd> stdin, that's weired
<frojnd> I haven't found anything abiut sensors or fail in bouth 3
<frojnd> all 3*
<stdin> you can always try the all-powerful grep, something like: grep -R "a string I'm looking for" /var/log 2>/dev/null
<stdin> that'll search all files in /var/log for "a string I'm looking for"
<stdin> (and the 2>/dev/null redirects all error messages to /dev/null, so they don't show)
<frojnd> what does 2>/dev/null means
<luigi> aiuto nn mi apre hotmail
<frojnd> oh..
<frojnd> u allready said it :)
<luigi> aiuto nn mi apre hotmail
<frojnd> luigi #ubuntu.it #ubuntu-it
<luigi> aiuto nn mi apre hotmail
<frojnd> or is it spam
<frojnd> stdin, /dev/null is some temporarly directory?
<stdin> frojnd: no, it's "null",
<frojnd> nothing
<frojnd> zero
<stdin> think of it like a black-hole
<frojnd> ?
<frojnd> oh..
<frojnd> ok
<stdin> anything can go in, nothing can come out
<frojnd> that's more good fo an explanation :)
<frojnd> kewl :D
<frojnd> so maybe we could put in all the bad code :D
<stdin> send all complaints to /dev/null :)
<dm> Hello. I use Konqueror for file browsing. When opening a new Konqueror window in an NFS nounted directory I can not see all files there immediately. I must do a manual reload. How can I avoid this behaviour?
<frojnd> yes but does this solves the problem stdin, will the next time be my boot time faster and without those fail messages?
<stdin> frojnd: depends on the messages, you use grep to find the log with info about it to fix it
<frojnd> stdin, I get message like *sensors                               [fail]
<frojnd> ndiswrappere load                                                                 [ok]
<frojnd> ...
<frojnd> and like this
<stdin> ahh, that's a service
<frojnd> yeah
<stdin> that won't really effect boot time, maybe by a few milliseconds
<frojnd> but why it doesn't load sensors
<frojnd> cause I have one biger problem than this, and this is maye connected with it
<frojnd> after I type in my user name and password in gnome login menu
<frojnd> it needs like 3-5mins to load all the icons...
<stdin> probably because your hardware needs some special driver to read the sensor data
<stdin> that wouldn't be related to sensors
<frojnd> stdin, where can I check for this
<frojnd> oh :(
<stdin> sensors read mostly just the temperature and fan speed
<frojnd> stdin, well that's ok, since I have laptop and at high work of my bad code T can ARISE :D
<ayako> hi
<stdin> with good acpi support you don't need the sensors service to reed CPU temp
<ayako> i am getting the following error message
<frojnd> stdin, what is acpi ?
<ayako> sub-process /usr/bin/dpke error code 1
<ayako> cannot find build essential
<frojnd> ayako: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ayako> usr/bin/dpke reconfigure: alsa-source not installed
<ayako> yes
<stdin> frojnd: acpi is a standard way for the operating system to interface with the power and configuration hardware (for example suspend/resume)
<ayako> for the problem with using headphones
<ayako> the ubuntu forum help advice failed
<ayako> could not complete because of the above error messages
<bazhang> ayako: tried installing alsa source?
<ayako> yes that fails
<bazhang> what is the error message with that?
<ayako> get message asla-source not installed error code 1
<stdin> and use pastebin
<ayako> can you confirm the code for installing the alsa-source
<ayako> just in case i did it wrong
<oupa> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<stdin> !alsa-source | ayako
<ayako> bazhang i used this code: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant alsa-source
<ayako> !alsa-source
<ayako> where
<ubotu> ayako: Want to use alsa 0.11? Grab and install http://archive.progeny.com/debian/pool/main/a/alsa-driver/alsa-source_1.0.11-2_all.deb, install linux-headers-$(uname -r) module-assistant and build-essential and run sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source
<ayako> build fails
<ayako> tried that
<ayako> installation fails too
<waylandbill> ayako: what error does it give when it fails?
<ayako> sound base not installed
<ayako> sub-process usr/bin/dpkg error code 1
<waylandbill> ayako: did the packages ubotu shows to install actually install or did they fail too?
<ayako> also failed
<waylandbill> ayako: did you try installing just one at a time, like just the linux headers?
<ayako> how
<ayako> what code
<ayako> aplay -l picks up sound card
<ayako> and sub-devices
<waylandbill> ayako: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<fryguy101> Okay, here's a fun one... Adept prompted me that Gutsy was out, and that I could upgrade... so I did, and now KDE doesn't work (It boots to command line, and startkde fails).
<fryguy101> Any ideas?
<waylandbill> fryguy101: there should be an error in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. It may give you a better idea of what has happened.
<fryguy101> Thanks. I'll see what I can figure out... (Using live CD, only way I can get internet...)
<waylandbill> fryguy101: you could always reconfigure the xserver to use vesa fallback driver until you have more info
<ayako> returns error code 1
<waylandbill> ayako: can you paste bin the output so there's some context and not just the return value?
<ayako> how
<waylandbill> ayako: copy it out of the terminal window and use a pastebin service
<waylandbill> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ayako> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<WaltzingAlong> sudo aptitude -f install         or          sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stdin> ayako: post the whole of the output to pastebin, otherwise we can't really see what's happening
<ayako> i am talking from another computer
<ayako> kubuntu is on different computer
<WaltzingAlong> ssh into it then you can copy/paste
<WaltzingAlong> !info linux-backports-modules
<ubotu> linux-backports-modules: Generic Linux backported drivers.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<fryguy0101> Okay... so the problem is definately not X. Nothing in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to suggest it. typing 'X' started a sucessful X session, but without KDE it was rather... pointless.
<ayako> here is it
<ayako> tsukimori@tsukimori-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ayako> Password:
<ayako> Reading package lists... Done
<ayako> Building dependency tree
<ayako> Reading state information... Done
<ayako> linux-headers-2.6.17-12-generic is already the newest version.
<ayako> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ayako> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<ayako> Need to get 0B of archives.
<ayako> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<ayako> Setting up graphviz-cairo (2.8-2) ...
<ayako> /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postinst: 11: dot: not found
<ayako> dpkg: error processing graphviz-cairo (--configure):
<ayako>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<ayako> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ayako>  graphviz-cairo
<ayako> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ayako> tsukimori@tsukimori-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ayako> Reading package lists... Done
<ayako> Building dependency tree
<ayako> Reading state information... Done
<ayako> linux-headers-2.6.17-12-generic is already the newest version.
<ayako> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ayako> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<ayako> Need to get 0B of archives.
<ayako> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<ayako> Setting up graphviz-cairo (2.8-2) ...
<ayako> /var/lib/dpkg/info/graphviz-cairo.postinst: 11: dot: not found
<WaltzingAlong> ayako: for that you should use pastebin
<ayako> dpkg: error processing graphviz-cairo (--configure):
<bazhang> pastebin
<ayako>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<ayako> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ayako>  graphviz-cairo
<ayako> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ayako> tsukimori@tsukimori-laptop:~$
<ayako> url - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45218/plain/
<WaltzingAlong> ayako: sudo dpkg -r graphviz-cairo
<ayako> message:  errors encountered while processing graphviz-cairo
<fryguy0101> Hrm... should I just download the alternate install CD iso, and run it in rescue?
<WaltzingAlong> fryguy0101: what was the issue?
<fryguy0101> KDE won't start. No login screen, nothing.
<WaltzingAlong> fryguy0101: always? recently? can you get into a terminal?
<fryguy0101> X will happily start, but with no desktop environment it's not too helpful
<fryguy0101> After the recent dist-upgrade
<fryguy0101> it boots to terminal
<WaltzingAlong> then does launching startkde give you the k desktop environment?
<waylandbill> fryguy0101: did /var/log/Xorg.0.log show anything helpful?
<fryguy0101> Nope, it fails
<fryguy0101> Nope. Showed everything going fine.
<waylandbill> ayako: I don't know how you got graphviz-cairo without dot. I'm sure it's a dependency.
<ayako> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45219/
<ayako> new url
<waylandbill> fryguy0101: it didn't have stuff about not finding any screens?
<ayako> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45219/
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<fryguy0101> Nope.
<rysiek|pl> will I get *any* help whatsoever with sopme strange compiz artifacts here? or should I got to *#compiz-fusion, etc?
<WaltzingAlong> waylandbill: apparently X loads, just not kde
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | rysiek|pl i would think elsewhere, like the channel and wiki for compiz
<rysiek|pl> ok, thx
<waylandbill> WaltzingAlong: oh ok. I thought it was just getting the VT login and nothing else.
<ayako> do anything else i can try
<WaltzingAlong> ayako: there are ways to force the issue
<bazhang> heh
<ayako> i got it work
<ayako> just some changes in mixer
<ayako> happend accidentally
<luigi> hi all!
<luigi> when i upgdate adept i have an error: another process is using the packaging system database....
<luigi> what can i do?
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: or close the other program using the db
<JohnFlux> i wish someone would just fix apt
<JohnFlux> several people a day have that problem
<WaltzingAlong> JohnFlux: what is wrong with apt?
<JohnFlux> WaltzingAlong: see ubotu's message
<luigi> WaltzingAlong how can i close it using database?
<JohnFlux> when a lock is made, the pid of the process should be recorded.  apt should then check if the database is locked, and if so check whether the process is still running
<student_> siema
<JohnFlux> luigi: read what ubotu said
<F3000> Hello there. I've faced such a fancy problem with my Kubuntu, that adept manager stopped huge-scale updating while around 50% was updated because an error. Now I'm unable to continue the updating process, and the whole system seems to be (partially) screwed.
<WaltzingAlong> yeah that seems like one way so
<student_> co robicie cipki?
<WaltzingAlong> F3000: open konsole. sudo aptitude -f install            what are the results?
<flaccid> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<student_> szpary brzydkie
<student_> adriana  godzinami lizalbym ci stopy
<F3000> 0 updates, 0 new installs, 0 removable and 0 updated. (raw translation)
<WaltzingAlong> JohnFlux: though in some ways that should not really be apt's task, should it be
<Prorok> hello
<WaltzingAlong> F3000: ok how about sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JohnFlux> WaltzingAlong: sure it should be apt's task
<F3000> I've done that.
<KUPA> halooo
<JohnFlux> WaltzingAlong: well, possibly dpkg's task
<JohnFlux> WaltzingAlong: but either dpkg or apt
<WaltzingAlong> JohnFlux: ;D
<F3000> actually, it does nothing, when redone.
<WaltzingAlong> F3000: ok and now adept manager does not open?
<KUPA> prorok
<KUPA> lalalala
<Prorok> nom\?
<ayako> thank you to Hazhang and WaltzingAlong
<KUPA> znów kolacji nie bedzie tralalalalala
<Prorok> hahha
<ayako> for all the time and help you gave me
<KUPA> cisniemy w cs'a
<F3000> It does open.
<KUPA> ?
<flaccid> how do i get xvid codec on gutsy?
<Prorok> tylko sie to wylaczy gówno ;P
<KUPA> hehe
<Jucato> KUPA, Prorok:  English only
<ayako> sorry to have bothered to so much
<WaltzingAlong> F3000: ok but you want to resume the upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<ayako> bye
<WaltzingAlong> ayako: take care!
<KUPA> oka sorry
<ayako> you to
<Prorok> OK, So Kupka can we play CS now ? ;p
<F3000> It's not update from earlier version  to newer. It's more of "update after installing".
<KUPA> I think we can
<Jucato> not in here
<F3000> I didn't have that PC connected to net while I made the install.
<Prorok> c'mon lets do this :D
<KUPA> o yeeeahh
<KUPA> Prorok, Kiełbasa is whore
<Prorok> How  edit color numbers in Linux Konsole?
<F3000> Plus, I wanted to have finnish packages installed.
<Jucato> !language | KUPA
<ubotu> KUPA: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<luigi> ubotu it krash again..
<Jucato> luigi: ubotu is just a bot. it won't respond to you
<Prorok> Do you know what "KUPA" means in polish?
<Prorok> offensive name ^^
<luigi> ohu.
<F3000> everything went smooth with the update, until error. I got that error fixed with sudo dpkg --configure -a , but I can't continue the updating process that was aborted.
<WaltzingAlong> F3000: ok then it should be able to grab the updates to the list and upgrade the packages. in konsole, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade        would do these two things
<KUPA> 'KUPA' is 'kaka'
<WaltzingAlong> !info language-support-fi | F3000 for finnish language support
<ubotu> f3000 for finnish language support: language-support-fi: metapackage for Finnish language support. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.04+20070209 (gutsy), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<luigi> someone here have a DELL INSPIRON 9400 with nvidia geforce go 7900 gs?
<Prorok> i have only GForce 6600 GT ;/
<luigi> i cannot put driver nvidia...
<Prorok> hmm...
<KUPA> i have GF 8500GT
<F3000> WaltzingAlong: W: the upgrade command is deprecated; use "safe-upgrade" instead.
<Prorok> o.O
<F3000> Said console.
<WaltzingAlong> F3000: (yes, thanks. aptitude with gutsy reports so - ok)
<luigi> or better, i put driver, seem that it cath driver, but on rebooting it gon
<luigi> it goes in safe mode..
<luigi> how can i put nvidia driver?
<dm> Hello. I use Konqueror for file browsing. When opening a new Konqueror window in an NFS nounted directory I can not see all files there immediately. I must do a manual reload. How can I avoid this behaviour?
<WaltzingAlong> F3000: so that should install any upgrades to packages currently installed. you should be able to do the same from adept manager
<WaltzingAlong> !nvidia | luigi. kmenu/system settings/advanced/restricted drivers  would be the easy way
<ubotu> luigi. kmenu/system settings/advanced/restricted drivers  would be the easy way: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<luigi> i'm not appy with restricted driver..
<luigi> i want the latest by nvidia..
<luigi> i wish...
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: ok then the weblink i sent should describe how to do that as well
<luigi> WaltzingAlong tanksssss
<luigi> WaltzingAlong i already hawe it...
<luigi> on 64 bit!
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: ah 64bit :p ok. open konsole. wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run; bash NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run;
<luigi> WaltzingAlong wath's difference between restricted and latest driver by nvidia?
<capagira> Hi there
<capagira> is anybody experiencing problems with the tzdata update ?
<luigi> WaltzingAlong bash is the command that i do in konsole?
<WaltzingAlong> some are packaged nicely by ubuntu ie restricted; the others are packaged by nvidia and are more recent but slightly more difficult to install
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: ok
<luigi> i want the second one!
<luigi> i want to try compiz!
<luigi> :-))
<F3000> WaltzingAlong: thanks for the help, altho I'm going to reinstall whole thing... *sigh*
<WaltzingAlong> luigi: the first should enable compiz too
<WaltzingAlong> F3000: but what upgrade is there that you cannot continue? you have gutsy already and aptitude -f install reported no problems
<luigi> but with this i cannot use neither tetris!!
<WaltzingAlong> F3000: the apt-get -f install you ran or dpkg-configure -a would have taken care of any pieces left over from an upgrade interrupted
<capagira> is anybody experiencing problems with the tzdata update ?
<KUPA> fuck the police
<F3000> WaltzingAlong: there's few things that complain missing pieces, and shutdown seems to take forever (2 errors so far)
<stdin> KUPA: watch the language and content
<KUPA> suck my dick you whore
<stdin> well, that was fun ;)
<Ford_Prefect> Wow.
<capagira> tzdata update anyone ??
<Ford_Prefect> That was an interesting experience for someone who came to #kubuntu for the first time
<Ford_Prefect> :)
<BluesKaj> some 11 yr old finally got on his mom's pc
<stephan> Hey, just discovered konversation.  New here, just wanted to ask, who are you people?
<stdin> to tell you the truth, I knew that was going to happen, so I had the kick ready
<WaltzingAlong> stephan: same as you i suppose
<stdin> stephan: well, you can see the topic when you joined. this is the official kubuntu support channel
<smorg> thats good news
<smorg> even a 10 year old can install kubuntu
<stephan> Oh!, cool I was looking for something like that.
<capagira> pls anybody knows how to circumvent the problem with the tzdata update ?
<BluesKaj> stephan, we're kubuntu santa's lil helpers :)
<stdin> capagira: what problem is that?
<capagira> since I tried to update it this morning
<BluesKaj> time zone
<capagira> I'm having problem with the locales
<capagira> the update failed
<capagira> do you know if the package is broken ?
<stdin> installed fine here
<capagira> the configuration fails here
<stdin> post it to pastebin and we'll have a look
<Daisuke-Ido> why do i always miss the fun ones?
<capagira> it fails to set some LC vars
<BluesKaj> stdin, this is becoming a problem lately , 3rd or 4th complaint about Time Zone in as many days
<stdin> well there was an update today to gutsy-backports
<capagira> stdin. I'm sorry post it whereto?
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<capagira> I copied and pasted the errors
<capagira> now what?
<stdin> post the url here
<WaltzingAlong> capagira: submitting it gives a new URL which you share with us
<capagira> yup
<capagira> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45225/
<WaltzingAlong> exactly
<capagira> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> is        sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales         needed?
<eljefe__> I am getting AC3 encoding errors on KMediaFactory.  Does anyone know if this is an FFMPEG issue?
<capagira> it was needed after I tried to reinstall tzdata
<WaltzingAlong> capagira: but tzdata still fails ? i had a similar issue but only inside a chroot environment
<capagira> yep it fails
<poison--> mornin guys
<BluesKaj> hey poison-- , what's yer poison ? :)
<hcbox_> is it possible to virtualize leopard on ubuntu gusty using kvm + qemu ?
<ubuntu> hello again....
<ubuntu> here i am, for some questions
<BluesKaj> ask away
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> i was not sure if somebody is there
<ubuntu> fine
<hcbox_> :)
<ubuntu> what is the system requirement of ubuntu...
<hcbox_> lol :)
<ubuntu> ...but don't tell me what is there written
<hcbox_> depends of your needs
<tomaz> you can install in a 333mhz with no problems,
<hcbox_> yes
<tomaz> and a 10gb hd.
<hcbox_> yes
<ubuntu> i have a vm and like to configuarate it
<hcbox_> i used for months 10gb for system + home
<tomaz> i run it flawessly in a 500mhz in a 2ogb hd.
<tomaz> the full system is about 3gb
<ubuntu> what is about ram??
<ubuntu> how much cost it
<tomaz> 64 of ram is enought. but if you have more is a plus.
<BluesKaj> 256 minimum
<ubuntu> there is a mini of 256
<tomaz> with 64 things will be a little ... slow.
<BluesKaj> even 128 is slow
<tomaz> maybe this will change with kde4.
<tomaz> i run with 128 without problems
<tomaz> (and without any fancy stuff on the graphics side, of course)
<ubuntu> but....what need it to run with full speed
<BluesKaj> don't hold your breath about kde4 being faster
<poison--> <BluesKaj, for the last two days i leave my computer on all night long, and when i arrive, its freezed
<poison--> any ideas
<hcbox_> lol  me too, but iit cam from opengl screenssaver
<BluesKaj> that's a pretty broad question poison-- , memory leaks or too many processed which amounts to the same thing
<BluesKaj> err processes
<poison--> well, only thing i leave running is virtualbox running XP and FlashFXP leeching
<poison--> weird :(
<BluesKaj> poison--, are you running any auto programs on overnight
<ubuntu> how much ram i need to run kubuntu 6.10 with fast speed??
<posingaspopular> 512 or so I would say ubuntu
<posingaspopular> depends on how much you're using the system. if you're doing web browing, music and chat, then i would day 512 is good
<posingaspopular> but it really depends on how much applications are open
<BluesKaj> poison--, why would you have VB running overnight ?
<ubuntu> @posingaspopular    i have a virtuel machine an like to configurate it the right way
<ubuntu> @posingaspopular    but i dont want to give to much ram
<posingaspopular> ahh im not sure about the requriments for a VM, but i used to run kubuntu 6.10 on my old computer with 512 ram just fine.
<ubuntu> @posingaspopular    ok, that sounds fine.
<BluesKaj> ubuntu , virtuals love to use up RAM cuz you're running 2 OS's simultaneously
<hcbox_> is it possible to virtualize leopard on ubuntu gusty using kvm + qemu ?
<baudthief> any way to find out what packages were recently installed? For some reason installing spamassassin broke my compiz-fusion install :\
<poison--> <BluesKaj, cause i use FlashFXP alot, and i couldnt make it work with wine
<BluesKaj> !patience | hcbox_ we saw your question the first time...perhaps you might ask in #ubuntu
<ubotu> hcbox_ we saw your question the first time...perhaps you might ask in #ubuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gnomefreak> hcbox_: if it is a ppc/mac box yes if not theres alot of hacking you have to do and it is not supported at all
<BluesKaj> sorry poison-- dunno anything about FlashFXP :(
<gnomefreak> baudthief: there is a log in /var/log/dpkg.log
<Downix> hcbox_:  heck, getting a Mac DVD to mount is a challenge enough.  I can't even get my Mac to mount my OS X CD to upgrade OS 9 to OS X.
<gnomefreak> baudthief: you might want to look in dpkg.log.1 and or .2 as well
<gnomefreak> baudthief: dpkg.log is latest
<gnomefreak> poison--: more than likely i would say no it will not work in wine, please see #winehq for more info on it to see if they got it running and how much hacking they had to do but likely is no it wont work
<BluesKaj> Downix, I heard that's a very difficult issue upgrading from 9 to OSX
<drarem> ack!  how do I enable preview of jpg's, bmp's, png's, etc..
<ActionParsnip> lo all
 * ActionParsnip waves
<gnomefreak> poison--: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351841&page=7 for a deb of it
<Downix> BluesKaj: I even tried to get Linux here to mount it, and NFS'ing it, but no go
<ActionParsnip> drarem: do you use dolphin / konqueror?
<drarem> yea yea i went to kcontrol/file manager/behavior or something and enabled system protocol and media protocal local
<drarem> konqueror
<drarem> also tried nautilus :/
<drarem> don't have dolphin i think
<drarem> 7.10
<poison--> ty gnomefreak
<baudthief> My install somehow screwed up, I'm guessing I have to resolve items listed as "half-configured":  http://pastebin.com/m6e0e49f4 (machine crashed out during an update... I think)
<gnomefreak> poison--: here you go but not sure how much help these links will be http://www.google.com/search?q=flashfxp+on+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<baudthief> any idea how I can fix that?
<stdin> drarem: tried  view -> previews -> images ?
<gnomefreak> baudthief: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gnomefreak> baudthief: if that doesnt help run dist-upgrade again
<ActionParsnip> drarem: looks like its in system config
<drarem> everything except sound files is checked
<ActionParsnip> drarem: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kcontrol/filemanager/index.html
<drarem> btw these are remote files..
<drarem> in a network
<drarem> going thru smb://
<stdin> drarem: Settings > Configure Konqueror -> Previews & Metadata    you have to enable it for the network type
<drarem> daaohh
<baudthief> gnomefreak: Do I need to reboot / restart X afterwards?
<gnomefreak> baudthief: depedns on updates it will tell you if you have to or not
<gnomefreak> depends*
<gnomefreak> baudthief: if you see X updates hal hald kernel than yes maybe even dbus (cant remember if its hal or dbus that needs it
<drarem> what do i enable for that
<gnomefreak> drarem: go to Settings >Configure Konq> Previews and enable it
<gnomefreak> previews & metadata
<baudthief> gnomefreak: thanks!
<gnomefreak> atleast that is what stdin meant
<gnomefreak> baudthief: ;)
<drarem> had to enable smb
<stdin> yep
<drarem> thanks much
<gnomefreak> im not on kde atm so i cant look to see if its right but i trust stdin
<stdin> heh :)
<tung> Does anyone know how to type vietnamese
<emilsedgh> tung: go to systemSettings->Reginal & Language->Keyboard Layout
<baudthief> Ok, that didn't work. Help please! Compiz-fusion stopped working after installing a package (spamassassin), on closer inspection 'glxinfo | grep -i direct' returns this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<baudthief> xorg.conf shows the driver in use is indeed nvidia and not nv
<Downix> baudthief: do you have MESA installed?
<stdin> baudthief: and you have "Load    "glx"" in "Section "Module"" ?
<baudthief> stdin: yes, as far as I can tell, xorg.conf wasn't modified
<baudthief> Downix: I don't know what that is
<Downix> baudthief: It's the 3D interface for the system.
<tung> how can I make firefox the default web browser in kubuntu
<baudthief> Downix: If it's a necessity, It must've been installed - I havent removed anything matching that, so maybe it broke somehow?
<stdin> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<Downix> I've had it "forget" to install before, but that was during feisty.
<stdin> tung: System Settings > Default Applications
<tung> thanks
<baudthief> Downix: libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-glx, libglu1-mesa... among others appear to be installed
<BluesKaj> tung, in the konsole type: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser , choose the number of the browser..also you should also change or make sure FF is the default in system settings
<Downix> ok, that was my main guess
<baudthief> Would reinstalling nvidia's driver help?
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: start with the x log /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gnomefreak> baudthief: use restricted-manager to set up drivers if you have to remove nvidia-glx-* what ever one you need for cvard
<gnomefreak> card*
<gnomefreak> it will automagicly set up and add lines to xorg.conf as needed
<baudthief> WaltzingAlong: Checked the log file specified, does indeed contain warnings about failing to init GLX and suggests a reinstallation of the driver
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: see gnomefreak's comment ^^
 * genii sips on a large black coffee
<baudthief> gnomefreak: restricted-manager only shows me a tickbox (or rather, a crossbox) next to the NVIDIA accelerated ... driver, am I just unticking, reboot, then reticking?
<baudthief> couldn't see any other configurable options
 * WaltzingAlong just finished his double mocha, ;) thought you might like to know genii
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: sure
<baudthief> alright, i'll give it a shot
<baudthief> if this breaks, you're all going to hell :P{
<genii> WaltzingAlong: :)
<WaltzingAlong> baudthief: :D ok
<tung> when kubuntu start, there is no splash screen (loading screen)
<tung> I has reinstalled many times but the same issue happens
<gnomefreak> tung: usplash?
<tung> I tried it too
<gnomefreak> the one that just says kubuntu after you choose kernel in grub?
<gnomefreak> or the one after you log in to kdm?
<tung> the second
<gnomefreak> tung: did you go into settings and set one? does it work than?
 * gnomefreak cant think of menu item atm but i think its "settings"
<genii> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<tung> can you show me
<genii> ^tung
<gnomefreak> genii: its not usplash
<gnomefreak> genii: its the splash screen after kdm
<genii> gnomefreak: Ah, my bad then :)
<gnomefreak> tung: click on the Kmenu and choose settings or configuration cant think of it but it should be a top level menu item
<tung> the splash screen after i choose kubuntu in grub doesn't load
<genii> I'm having a caffeine deficiency this morning
<gnomefreak> tung: so its before you log in at kdm?
<Arelis> what's a good IRC client for KDE?
 * WaltzingAlong passes genii a keg of black coffee
<WaltzingAlong> !info konversation | Arelis
<ubotu> arelis: konversation: user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 5034 kB, installed size 12988 kB
 * genii gulps some down
<gnomefreak> 09:04 <      gnomefreak > the one that just says kubuntu after you choose  kernel in grub?
<gnomefreak> 09:04 <      gnomefreak > or the one after you log in to kdm?
<gnomefreak> 09:04 <            tung > the second
<gnomefreak> is it first or second?
<tung> the one after i choose kubuntu in grub
<gnomefreak> tung: see genii command above and please post output
<tung> this problem not happen in feisty
<gnomefreak> genii: you were right but you see with my paste why i thought it was other
<genii> gnomefreak: Yup :)
<gnomefreak> tung: your not using feisty anymore
<tung> i am using gusty
<gnomefreak> tung: i know and you cant compare the 2 of them work with what you have only
<gnomefreak> tung: please post output from the update-alrternatives command
<gnomefreak> alternatives
<gnomefreak> tung: also please pastebin the contents in /etc/usplash.conf
<tung> There is only 1 program which provides usplash-artwork.so
<tung> (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so). Nothing to configure.
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> tung: does kdm finally load?
<tung> yes
<gnomefreak> than most likely its the res you have set in /etc/usplash.conf
<genii> bah work. AFK
<gnomefreak> tung: does it have same settings as # Usplash configuration file
<gnomefreak> xres=1024
<gnomefreak> yres=768
<gnomefreak> and does your card/monitor support that res?
<tung> wait a minute
<gnomefreak> genii: eh this is easy work
<tung> # Usplash configuration file
<tung> xres=1280
<tung> yres=1024
<JackWinter> hiya, how do i get konqueror to play music on myspace? i've got flash installed, and working on youtube
<gnomefreak> tung: please change it to use same as mine. you will need sudo or kdesu to edit it
<gnomefreak> tung: than restart after saving changes and let me know if it worked (it should)
<tung> can you explain why i have to change the resolution
<tung> gnomefreak
<baudthief> ok, you're all going to hell. X/KDM will no longer start, and I'm forced to IRC via bitchX :P
<gnomefreak> tung: its not your screen res you are changing its the usplash res you are changing, its due to new colors that they are using with usplash
<tung> thanks
<gnomefreak> baudthief: what video card? and what drivers do you have installed?
<baudthief> gnomefreak: nVidia 7600GS, installed as suggested using restricted manager. Disabling was fine, I reboot, and re-enabled the driver as suggested. It installed, I reboot, then BAM! no more X
<gnomefreak> baudthief: please pastebin your /var/log/xorg.0.log
<genii> back
<gnomefreak> baudthief: there has to be errors and im not so sure 7600 is bug free yet
<baudthief> I have no idea how to do that without a desktop lol - I dont know if I should even attempt it using lynx
<bw__> hello where can i deactivate that my vsftpd server doesnt start anymore when i start my system?
<gnomefreak> ok baudthief cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log and tell me wha tthe errors are they will be the ones with the E next to them
<baudthief> gnomefreak: It was working before lol. Now I have no desktop effects, no spamfilter and worse yet... NO DESKTOP!
<baudthief> alright, 1 sec, thanks for helping out
<gnomefreak> baudthief: easy enough to fix for now until we get it working ;)
 * gnomefreak has this strange feeling you are using or have used the nvidia drivers from their website
<gnomefreak> or used envy
<bw__>  hello where can i deactivate that my vsftpd server doesnt start anymore when i start my system?
<genii> bw__: Is there an entry in /etc/default  which says vsftpd?
<gnomefreak> but still 7600 wasnt ever well known for working all that great
<bw__> one minute
<bw__> seems that the file is empty
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<bw__> no its a directory no ther is no vsftpd file
<genii> bw__: does /etc/default/vsftpd  exist, rather
<bw__> no
<bw__>  doesnt exist
<genii> bw__: You don't want to uninstall it, just to make it not run?
<baudthief> gnomefreak: I did use those drivers before heh, since the drivers from the repositry crashed and burned a bit like now. I couldnt get much useful information from that logfile you requested, so I uploaded it via ftp here: http://www.horizons-edge.com.au/Xorg.0.txt
<bw__> but it exists in /etc/init.d
<genii> bw__: Yes, you can make the startup file there non-executable and then it won't run.
<bw__> na i just want to start and stop it by myself and not during system start
<baudthief> gnomefreak: Using the shell this much reminds me of days when you'd spend all night on the internet and only get to see two women :P
<bw__> but when i want to start it i have to make it exec again?
<genii> bw__: That would be the fastest/dirty way, yes
<bw__> but thats circuitous
<bw__> is it because all files in etc/init.d are executed during system start?
<genii> bw__: It may have an atry in kmenu..system settings..Advanced tab..System Services
<genii> *entry
<JackWinter> where do i go for konqueror help in kubuntu?
<genii> bw__: Yes, all the entries in /etc/init.d are to  normally be executed when system starts up
<bw__> yes there is an entry i just deactivate it thx
<gnomefreak> baudthief: i have a feeling about something (with nvidia drivers from envy/nvidia.com you have to rebuild for ever kernel update
<gnomefreak> baudthief: from what i see nvidia drivers are not installed at all
<baudthief> well... I just tried installing nvidia drivers from the website, it just did the same thing as its doing now... It recompiled also
<genii> can swap nvidia to nv for the moment
<genii> (to get operational)
<gnomefreak> baudthief: make sure xorg.conf is ok you might want to edit that file and set drivers to vesa for now so you get gui
<BaudThiefX> gnomefreak: One step ahead heh, I replaced all "nvidia" with "nv", and am now in X
<gnomefreak> BaudThiefX: that works too
<BaudThiefX> keeping my other nick on BitchX in shell just in case ;p
<BaudThiefX> Any idea how i'd fix this mess?
<gnomefreak> use that for now i will sign in from windows when i get a chance to help more, start with using the uninstall option from nvidia script
<bw__> does someone know how to see on a vsftpd server e.g how many people are on it and e.g. how much bandwith they use and a few other things??
<gnomefreak> i have a few ideas ;)
<gnomefreak> but im in middle of cooking atm
<BaudThiefX> haha alright - it's 1.30am here, so I'm sort of in the middle of sleeping ;p
<jthomas> Anyone able to egt KMediaFactory to function with a slideshow?  I always get errors at 99% when encoding to audio to ac3
<genii> JackWinter: Inside konqueror there is a simple tutorial/help. Go to Help..Konqueror introduction (on top menu selections) then in the Konqueror pane there is a link called "An Introduction to Konqueror" which you can click. it gioves an pverview and some tips, etc
<genii> Bleh typos
<bw__> does someone know how to see on a vsftpd server e.g how many people are on it and e.g. how much bandwith they use and a few other things??
<VulcanRidr> One of the minor irritants about Kubuntu (I've been running it since Feisty) is that KDE doesn't seem to remember whats running or which desktop it was running on. In Debian, I can shut down X, and when I restart, it will put my terminal windows on desktop 1, my browser on desktop 2, and so forth. Kubuntu doesn't do this, and in fact, half the time doesn't seem to remember all of what I had running in the last session. Is there a fix for this?
<JackWinter> genii: i know konqueror pretty well, have been using it for a while as my main browser.  have a problem with the flashplayer in myspace though?
<genii> JackWinter: Ah, OK :) About that issue i have no immediate ideas
<genii> bw__: There seems to be a (fedora-centric) post about monitoring vsftpd here: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-88255.html
<genii> bw__: At the last post is a workable method
<JackWinter> genii: it works fine in firefox, but i really like konqueror & would like to use it for everything.  normally i wouldn't frequent myspace, but since i'm a musician ;-)
<genii> JackWinter: At this time i'm not sure there is a flash plugin for konq
<Arelis> how do i get kickoff in kubuntu? or is there another KDE menu replacement?
<genii> Perhaps gnash is kio compliant, but i do not know
<bazhang> kbfx is nice Arelis
<JackWinter> genii: i installed konqueror-nsplugins and the flashplayer.  works in youtube.  don't think it is a ubuntu problem because i had the same on opensuse
<genii> JackWinter: Perhaps try: sudo apt-get install konqueror-plugin-gnash
<JackWinter> genii: maybe i'll try that.
<genii> It could be a user-agent thing, especially as it's myspace (MS)
<hydrogen> !kickoff
<WaltzingAlong> !info squid
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<ubotu> squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<genii> JackWinter: Maybe for kicks change the Browser Identification to Firefox 1.5.x or MS IE 5.x
<Norgur> Hi
<jthomas> anyone have issues with FFMPEG in Gutsy?  Every program which depends on it seems to be broken.
<bazhang> jthomas: what problems you having?
<jthomas> KMediaFactory and QDVDAuthor both crash when using FFMPEG for audio, even if I don't have audio in the project
<jthomas> KDEnlive doesn't export properly
<jthomas> top of my head, thats all I've got.
<WM15121957> hi all
<hydrogen> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/kde-devel/.Xauthority <-- wut?
<bazhang> jthomas: lots of issues with kmediafactory and ffmpeg/imagemagick reported linux wide, some workarounds apparently at ubuntuforums.org
<jthomas> hmmm
<jthomas> ok thanks
<bazhang> not sure about qdvd though--will look a bit more
<WM15121957> hallo, ich möchte meine kubuntu dvd die ich auf die platte kopiert habe, als paaketquelle anmelden, sodass ich bei änderungen nicht immer die dvd einlegen muss, bin für jede hilfe dankbar!
<jthomas> i'll dig more for them then.  i wish they'd just release fixed packages and newer packages/releases for *buntu rather than the updates-only like we have now.  Thanks.
<bazhang> cheers
<jthomas> bazhang: i have to leave for a while, don't sweat it too much unless you're bored.  thanks again.  i'll be back in a few hours probably.
<bazhang> jthomas: I want to know too--those look like way cool apps I didn't know about--thanks!
<jthomas> ;)
<DaSkreech> Wait I missed cool? What happened?
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> kmediafactory and qdvdauthor and ffmpeg screwing up--that's all
<DaSkreech> !info qdvdauthor
<ubotu> qdvdauthor: GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3694 kB, installed size 7620 kB
<DaSkreech> Duh :)
<DaSkreech> !dvdauthor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdauthor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * DaSkreech laughs
<DaSkreech> !info dvdauthor
<ubotu> dvdauthor: create DVD-Video file system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.14-1build1 (gutsy), package size 155 kB, installed size 392 kB
<WM15121957> danke,  nicht alle auf einmal, einer hätte gereicht
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DaSkreech> Wait
 * genii hands BluesKaj a large coffee
<BluesKaj> hiya genii, thx :)
<genii> BluesKaj: :)
<WaltzingAlong> !info devede
<ubotu> devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
 * DaSkreech tops up genii with some of that high grade stuff
<genii> DaSkreech: Thanks, I need it today
<genii> jet fuel
<tobi_> hi
<tobi_> kann mir jemand bei einem Wlan Stick Problem helfen??
<TheTobi> huhu
<BluesKaj> hmm, tried installing the recommended ati driver following the wiki guide at :http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.42.3_Driver_Manually   ..however fglrxinfo now gives me this error : fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ... there's a subset instruction guide for 64bit users (which i used)  how to fix this ?
<TheTobi> is this an English Channel??
<BluesKaj> I hope so :)
<TheTobi> i don't know
<BluesKaj> !se | TheTobi
<ubotu> TheTobi: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<BluesKaj> dansk, svensk , norsk  ?
<DaSkreech> that's Swedish ?
<BluesKaj> no don't think so
<genii> BluesKaj: I had similar error, I just made a symlink to the mesa libGL in same dir (I think name is libGL.so)
<BluesKaj> could be dutch
<genii> german
<icewaterman> how can i make gcc 4.2 the default compiler?
<genii> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<JackWinter> genii: i tried changing the identification, didn't help.  gonna go to #kde & see if they can help. thanks for your time
<genii> JackWinter: OK. Sorry not to have resolved the issue
<DaSkreech> genii: It's german?
<genii> DaSkreech: Sure looks like it to me helfen=help kan=can    etc
<RurouniJones> aye, it is german
<icewaterman> genii: it is german
<RurouniJones> Dutch has iemand, not jemand
<icewaterman> RurouniJones: also i do not speak dutch :)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> Might want to pipe it to him then
<DaSkreech> assuming that it is a him
<icewaterman> hm, seems he already left for #kubuntu-de
<genii> DaSkreech: Yes, he changed nicks then took off already
<icewaterman> what the heck does gcc need localization support for?
<DaSkreech> Error messages?
<abcd> Hello, after clicking on a folder "Can't find MIME type application/octet-stream" error appears. When I click OK folder is opened with Konqueror. I think it happened after I added a new file association in Konqueror settings, then i removed this association, but the error still appears. Anyone could help?
<robin_> is Strigi safe to use?
<bazhang> Arelis: sure
<mikelima> as long as you do not use konqueror...
<Arelis> bazhang: is it as good as tracker?
<bazhang> Arelis: tracker? not sure what you mean
<Arelis> the search utility used in GNOME, in ubuntu
<Arelis> GNOME tracker
<Arelis> a little like beagle
 * Jucato is not sure he would recommend strigi in kde3..
<DaSkreech> abcd: Maybe put back the setting you deleted?
<Arelis> Jucato: why not?
<Jucato> Arelis: there have been reports of strigi eating CPU and battery at times
<Jucato> and afaik, it's not as polished as the version of strigi actively developed on KDE4
<Arelis> how do i set Dolphin to be the default file manager?
<Arelis> Jucato: and okay, guess i will not install it, then
<abcd> DaSkreech: The error appeared even before deleting the setting. It started when I created new file association.
<Jucato> !d3lphin | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Jucato> Arelis: just do it in reverse
<DaSkreech> abcd: Which file association ?
<arash_> Hi, I thought I want to permanently (re)install Kubuntu on a computer, on it I would like to have a virtual machine of windows XP (I don't intend to use it alone), what should I think on before installing anything?, what guides are there?, what important keywords should I know about?
<bbeck> Does anyone know how to get rid of the drop shadow for kicker when running compiz?
<scheater5_> arash_: that process should be relatively simple.
<stdin> bbeck: it's a compiz bug, nothing you can do
<abcd> DaSkretch: .rmvb  - I created this file association. The problem seems to be similar to this one:  http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=38318&pid=288076&mode=threaded&start=#entry288076
<arash_> scheater5_: heh :), sounds good, but I still got many questions unanswered, like must I install Windows XP seperately first?
<scheater5_> Arash_; all you need to be sure of is that a) your computer can handle running a virtual machine.  It's more or less running two computers concurrently and can be RAM and processor intensive
<scheater5_> arash_: and b) that you have a large enough harddrive for a virtual disk.  Most virtual machines default way of doing things is to create a file which will simulate a drive.
<arash_> scheater5_: 512MB, 3GHz, Is that good/bad, maybe I should consider having Windows 2000 instead if it is lighter?
<scheater5_> arash_: while you can run Windows from a separate partition or harddrive in a virtual machine, it is not necessary to have an addition install.  All will take place on your (k)ubuntu partition
<abcd> DaSkretch: I've paste a bit odd link. This one is more useful: http://mandrivausers.org/index.php?showtopic=38318&pid=288034&mode=threaded&start=#entry288034
<WaltzingAlong> arash_: once you get xp in a vm just turn off the pokey gui effects like fade
<stdin> you just install kubuntu, then in there you can install one of the virtualization software products (like VMWare or VirtualBox) then install windows inside that software
<scheater5_> arash_: nice processor, but you might want to consider a ram upgrade for virtualization - half a gig may not cut it, and upgrades are cheap
<stdin> windows eats ram like a hungry hungry hippo
<WaltzingAlong> right going from 512mb ram to a gig or two would help a lot more than going from a 1ghz cpu to 2 or 3
<scheater5_> arash_: I would somewhat unofficially recommend this: install kubuntu as you normally do.  Make sure there are at least 4 GB of free space on the drive after installation.
<arash_> scheater5_: yea, I'll consider it :), also tahnks stdin and waltzingALong, so I can concern about installing a virtual machine after I finished my installation of Kubuntu, but should I have NTFS partitions avaible or anything?
<DaSkreech> !tab | abcd
<ubotu> abcd: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<scheater5_> arash_: then install Virtualbox (or VMware if you're so inclined) via apt-get or synaptic, and it should be relatively self-evident how to proceed from there
<arash_> I have 160 GB space, I guess I can have at least 100 GB for media, right?
<stdin> arash_: no, just do a normal install, the software will make a file on the disk which will act as a virtual harddrive (which then gets formatted)
<WaltzingAlong> arash_: no need. it is virtual. for example vmware will put a file on your ext3/reiserfs filesystem which vmware treats as the hd for windows. in that file windows uses it as ntfs
<arash_> VMWare or Virtualbox, is anyone of them better integreted in KDE?
<hydrogen> wilton22
<hydrogen> tT
<scheater5_> arash_: neither one are particularly well integrated - but both of them are decently so.  As I understand it, Vmware is gratis, but not libre - so I am inclined towards VirtualBox
<WaltzingAlong> arash_: virtualbox has a free/opensource edition
<stdin> arash_: well virtual box will be, vmware uses the GTK interface (that's gnome's) but VirtualBox uses Qt (that's KDE's)
<DaSkreech> Is there an association for octet-stream ?
<WaltzingAlong> !info qemu
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-2ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 4013 kB, installed size 10792 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm armeb armel s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<arash_> Well, seems like VirtualBox is the way to go :)
<Jucato> virtualbox's open source edition has less feaatures of course :)
<abcd> DaSkretch: Solution from the mandriva forum helped, but thanks for interest.
<arash_> Ok, I check their websites
<scheater5_> I dunno that I'd recommend qemu to someone who's never done a virtual machine before - last time I used it, there was no gui I could find to create the virtual drive.
<DaSkreech> abcd: What was it?
<Jucato> !info qtemu | scheater5_
<ubotu> scheater5_: qtemu: graphical user interface for QEMU. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (gutsy), package size 568 kB, installed size 960 kB
<risto> hi
<abcd> DaSkretch: I removed octet-stream.desktop file from "/home/abcd/.kde/share/mimelnk/application" directory.
<scheater5_> Jucato: ah, I see.  Is it installed be default when you apt-get or aptitude qemu?  Because if it's not, looking for a front end is not exactly user friendly.
<WaltzingAlong> scheater5_: qtemu is not a dependency of qemu
<Jucato> scheater5_: you install it separately
<Jucato> but vice versa
<stdin> scheater5_: you can find it by typing in "qemu" into adept...
<WaltzingAlong> scheater5_: so installing qtemu would install qemu as well
<scheater5_> I'm not saying I would find it beyond me - but just that it is perhaps not as friendly to someone who has never used virtualization than VirtualBox...but I suppose that's neither here nor there
<stdin> qemu is from the age before "virtualization" was a common word
<scheater5_> I see.
<arash_> Ok, So I just have to get a normal XP CD and I'm on my way?
<stdin> arash_: yep, just install windows as normal (but in a virtual machine)
<scheater5_> arash_:  yup yup.  After installing your virtualization program of choice, you'll see options to create a new virtual machine (which is, I believe, the exact words VirtualBox uses)
<Jucato> (although qemu isn't technically a virtualization app afaik)
<arash_> Thanks alot :)
<lietu_> any ideas why initially my dualhead setup works fine(in KDM login screen), but when I log in, the other screen dies? this is on kubuntu 7.10, radeon x300, oss "ati" driver and xrandr
<risto> what program is used for opening rar files ?
<WaltzingAlong> !rar | risto
<ubotu> risto: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DaSkreech> What is qemu?
<TimS> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<TimS> DaSkreech: Its a emulator for running different operating systems in linux
<TimS> !dolphinfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphinfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arelis> Is it safe to install KDE 4 to test it out, and then remove it, without causing any trouble in KDE 3 or my system?
<TimS> Arelis: I doubt it, you could use the KDE4 LIve CD though
<stdin> Arelis: the kde4 package do not interfere with kde3
<stdin> it's 150% safe
<scheater5_> I'd like to know how that works as well - after installing kde4, how do you log into it?  Is it integrated into the KDM like choosing between Gnome and KDE?
<stdin> *cough*
<DaSkreech> TimS: How is an emulator different from a virtual machine?
<stdin> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<Arelis> stdin: does it interfere with any other part of the system?
<risto> any help with installing java jdk, if i use package manager then it breaks the install and i don't know why ?
<DaSkreech> Arelis: Yes the KDE4 packages are seperate from the KDE3
<stdin> Arelis: nope, not at all
<DaSkreech> Arelis: though wait a few days for the new ones to come ouot they are much nicer
<Arelis> stdin: it won't break -ANYTHING-?
<stdin> Arelis: no a thing
<TimS> DaSkreech: Its the same thing really
<Arelis> DaSkreech: new ones?
<DaSkreech> TimS: Ah ok Jucato just said it's not really a virtual machine. Just wanted to see waht it was classified as
<stdin> Arelis: it installs to /usr/lib/kde4 way out of the way of the normal kde install in /usr
<DaSkreech> Arelis: They have new snapshots of KDE4 every two weeks leading up to the release
<stephan> Hi, I'm having some problems with my cdrom drive.  I installed kubuntu 7.10 today, and it worked fine, but now it doesn't detect my CD's.
<Arelis> stdin: and, can i remove it easily once installed via Synaptic?
<Arelis> or should i do it via aptitude?
<stdin> Arelis: synaptic or adept or apt-get or aptitude, any
<Arelis> stdin: kde4base?
<Arelis> !info kde4
<ubotu> Package kde4 does not exist in gutsy
<Arelis> !info kde4base
<stdin> you can wget the debs and dpkg -i them if you want
<ubotu> kde4base: core applications for KDE 4 testing. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.94.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 38384 kB, installed size 110060 kB
<Arelis> stdin: kde4base?
<Arelis> should i install that one?
<scheater5_> Speaking of which, not to confuse the convo, but why exactly is it that apt-get seems to be the standard, when aptitude seems more powerful?  Is there some danger in aptitude?
<stdin> Arelis: best practice is to "sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev kdebase-workspace" that gets all the packages, also read http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<WaltzingAlong> scheater5_: follow the instructions for installing kde4beta3, make the files needed for full desktop session www.kubuntu.org
 * WaltzingAlong is building kde4svn just now
<Arelis> stdin: -dev packages are libraries, right?
<trappist> Arelis: headers and libraries, mostly
<Arelis> trappist: used to compile?
<trappist> Arelis: mostly :)
<stdin> Arelis: well in the betas it's not quite, you really do need them to run kde4
<Arelis> installing
<waylandbill> anyone know if you use a gpl library in a gpl program you develop, do all libraries you might want to use have to be gpl'd as well?
<Arelis> hmm, no, takes too long, and don't want to ruin my install
<DaSkreech> scheater5_: dpkg is the standard just hat apt-get is older
<Arelis> another question: I installed kde-core instead of kubuntu-desktop (which means, only the base of KDE). What apps should i get with it?
<trappist> waylandbill: if you want to link to the libraries, I believe the answer is yes
<trappist> waylandbill: unless you do your linking at runtime (I think)
<waylandbill> trappist: okay
<wathek> hello all I've a problem I've a Cups Shared Printer on my Server and when I try to install it on my computer when I try to print a test page I get this error printer "/usr/lib/cups/backend/http failed"
<Arelis> stdin: Another question: I installed kde-core instead of kubuntu-desktop (which means, only the base of KDE). What apps should i get with it?
<DaSkreech> Arelis: the apps that come with KDE
<Xacarith> any one know anything about this      socket.gaierror: (-5, 'No address associated with hostname')
<Arelis> DaSkreech: yeah, but i installed kde-core so that's no applications
<DaSkreech> ah kde-core Yeah I was thinking kde
<WaltzingAlong> Arelis: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<stephan> Hey, can someone help me please?  I just installed kubuntu 7.10, and everything went well, but now my CD rom drive doesn't detect my cd's anymore.  Is there some patch I could download for this?
<Arelis> WaltzingAlong: Yes but my question was what apps i should install after that
<WaltzingAlong> Arelis: the ones you want
<Arelis> WaltzingAlong: where can i find a list?
<WaltzingAlong> Arelis: adept manager
<Arelis> WaltzingAlong: i have synaptic
<WaltzingAlong> Arelis: synaptic
<Arelis> what should i do in synaptic
<Arelis> ?
<DaSkreech> Adept is better for that stuff
<Arelis> DaSkreech: it certainly is not. i have lots of problems with adept
<DaSkreech>  you can just grab the debtags for KDE and filter out all none KDE apps
<DaSkreech> I don't know how you do that easily with Synaptic
<Arelis> DaSkreech: you select "KDE applications" in the list that's in front of your nose :P
<DaSkreech> Ok :)
<DaSkreech> well then use synaptic then :)
<DaSkreech> Does it have XFCE as well?
<Xacarith> ah well
<stdin> Arelis: kde-core is just the core of kde, not much there
<trappist> I would just sudo aptitude install kde
<trappist> apt-cache depends kde to see what that'll grab (it's a bunch of other metapackages)
<TimS> stdin: Do you use dolphin?
<stdin> TimS: no, I use yakuake
<DaSkreech> trappist: is there a way to see waht packages depend on this package?
<DaSkreech> rdepends or something ?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kde | all of kde; http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core see here for more on kde/kubuntu-desktop/kde-core
<TimS> :P no file manager at all
<ubotu> all of kde; http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core see here for more on kde/kubuntu-desktop/kde-core: kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<icata> any bulgarians in here?
<stdin> TimS: yeah, yakuake + bash or zsh is my file manager
<TimS> pah
<TimS> I keeep getting the unable to save bookmarks error
<stdin> you ran dolphin with kdesu
<stdin> TimS: "sudo chown -R $(whoami): ~/.kde" is the fix
<TimS> Ah =]
<TimS> That should be a factoid, me thinks
<DaSkreech> !dolphfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolphfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> well it's a bug with kdesudo
<DaSkreech> drat :)
<stdin> sorta
<stdin> it's actually a bug with sudo, or the implementation with kdesudo, but now I'm confusing myself
<trappist> DaSkreech: yes, rdepends
<DaSkreech> Ha ha good guess
<trappist> :)
<Arelis> what is a good program for taking notes in KDE somewhat like tomboy? (and please, no basket, it's development is going very badly)
<DaSkreech> !bg
<ubotu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<DaSkreech> !bg | io_io_87
<ubotu> io_io_87: please see above
<trappist> wee, I can see all those bulgarian characters with my shiny new utf-8 support :)
<X314> DaSkreech: ironicly "please see above" is in english.
<DaSkreech> X314: Well the person asked in English I think they can sort it out :)
<X314> DaSkreech: true, but still ;)
<DaSkreech> X314: Otherwise I would have redirected it to them
<X314> DaSkreech: and they would probably have noticed if something was written in their language. :P
<BluesKaj> heh, ok followed the install ATI 8.42 driver tutorial , fglrx gears renders 50 % more fps than the prvious driver (impressive) , but now Google Earth catches signal 11 = crash on launch ... I'm searching the forums for a fix but if anyone has a suggestion pls post it here
<DaSkreech> X314: not always. When you come in for support you are probably frantically trying to fix a prblem
<DaSkreech> X314: you tend to look away a lot unless someone pings you
<Arelis> what is a good program for taking notes in KDE somewhat like tomboy? (and please, no basket, it's development is going very badly)
<trappist> Arelis: basket!
<trappist> Arelis: I never heard of tomboy, but... have a look at basket
<Dr_willis> Arelis,  you could just run tomboy.
<stdin> knotes (1)           - Sticky notes application for KDE
<trappist> even has kontact integration
<DaSkreech> Arelis: How is it going badly?
<X314> DaSkreech: that is also true.. ah well, there are always solutions. so its not really a problem :)
<Arelis> DaSkreech: read the site
<DaSkreech> Arelis: I have a new team has taken over
<trappist> Arelis: oops sorry, I got so stoked about basked I didn't even read the end of your question
<DaSkreech> That should be I have.
<DaSkreech> period A new team has taken over
<trappist> *basket
<DaSkreech>  they are silent on the website but read the Dev forums and there are rumblings there
<TimS> Whats wrong with Basket, I love it
<Dr_willis> !info basket
<ubotu> basket: a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2build2.1 (gutsy), package size 4854 kB, installed size 7540 kB
<TimS>  #basket-devel exists :P
<trappist> TimS: Arelis is concerned because the original author has left the project
<TimS> He has :o
<trappist> yep
<TimS> Its one of the best KDE programs]
<Arelis> Also because it won't be ported to KDE 4 - i think. It says that on the site
<trappist> it's pretty dang nice
<TimS> Damn
<Dr_willis> I imagine theres a lot of things that wont get ported to kde4
<trappist> Arelis: the author won't be porting it, but it's open source and popular.  it'll likely be ported.
<arash_> a question about the virtual machine, should I have a firewall on it? or will it not be granted internet access at all? I thought of using VirtualBox
<DaSkreech> Arelis: Power of poen source :)
<Arelis> trappist: speaking about that: can you still run KDE 3 apps in kde 4?
<stdin> arash_: just because it's running in software doesn't mean the OS will be more secure, just that it won't harm your "real" OS
<TimS> Yeah
<TimS> Corse Arelis :P
<trappist> Arelis: don't know, I only ran kde4 for about 5 minutes :)
<TimS> You can, you can run GNOME apps in KDE, why wouldnt you beable to run KDE3 ones
<arash_> stdin: I was more thinking of that if I have a not 100 procent legal OS, I dont want it to have internet access.
<trappist> TimS: you can't run kde2 apps in kde3 afaik
<DaSkreech> arash_: just disable the network cards
<TimS> trappist: If the right libraries are installed you can
<trappist> unless you can figure out how to run multiple versions of qt
<trappist> and make all that stuff work
<TimS> qt is backwards compatible isnt it?
<DaSkreech> kde2 apps sucked anyway :)
<stdin> arash_: if you have a license then it's legal, nothing in the MS EULA about not running in a VM (not in the XP EULA).   (you will probably have a license on your PC, so it's technically legal to have a CD for it, but that's off topic for here)
<JohnFlux> stdin: didn't they change the EULA license in the latest service pack for XP  something
<JohnFlux> or something
<trappist> DaSkreech: you wouldn't have said that back in the day, when kde3 was brand new and not all your favorite kde2 apps had been ported
<stdin> JohnFlux: they did for vista, but too late for XP (and you'd have to install that service pack to agree to it ;)
<TimS> From #KDE:
<TimS> [17:00] <TimS> Can you run KDE3 apps, like basKet in KDE4?
<TimS> [17:02] <smileaf> TimS: Yes
<DaSkreech> I just don't have fond memories of KDE2 I guess
<stdin> KDE2 was ok for it's time
<stdin> better than gnome anyway
<TimS> [17:02] <smileaf> TimS: Likewise you can run terminal apps, gnome apps, etc.. in KDE3 or KDE4, and you can run kde3 or kde4 apps in gnome and any other windowing manager.
<TimS> =]
<stdin> TimS: as long as you have the libs installed, you can run anything
<TimS> Thats what I thought ::P
<DaSkreech> stdin: you could say that about KDE*
<TimS> :P
<combinio> can't change my user avathar while loggin' cuz admin denied that. how can i change it? ...i'm the admin :D
<trappist> combinio: that's a lame and long-standing bug.  I forget the solution :)
<combinio> have u had any similar problems with that ??
<combinio> trappist: crap :/
<combinio> trappist: but did u change ? ;>
<trappist> combinio: look it up on launchpad, I'm sure it's been reported and someone has probably mentioned a workaround
<trappist> combinio: a long time ago, yeah
<combinio> trappist: ok, will try to find the solution. thx ;)
<WaltzingAlong> its*
<DaSkreech> Users have avatars?
<DaSkreech> Where?
<WaltzingAlong> combinio: kmenu/system settings/advanced/login manager/users and change the user image source
<TimS> DaSkreech: Its on the login page if you are in 7.10 or have a user list selected
<DaSkreech> oh that
<WaltzingAlong> DaSkreech: ^^ or each can set one in the 'about me' in systemsettings
<DaSkreech> yeah I changed mine and forgot
<DaSkreech> Not nearly as fun when you never login
<combinio> WaltzingAlong: trying that.... wait a sec...
<TimS> :P
<DaSkreech> !ca
<ubotu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<DaSkreech> ha ha:)
<genii> DaSkreech: Forget it. it's always empty, thats why i hang out here
<DaSkreech> You hang out here cause we give you coffee :)
<combinio> WaltzingAlong: haha! it looks it works! :D:D
<combinio> WaltzingAlong: thaaaaanks a lot, bro! ;)
<WaltzingAlong> combinio: cheers
<WaltzingAlong> perhaps the default setting there for new installs could be switched to admin,user or user,admin rather than admin only
<WaltzingAlong> !us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> hm no channel for some of those other americans? ;D
<stdin> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<floyd> hey all.
<ScorpKing> hy floyd
<floyd> does anyone know, if there will be official KDE 4 RC1 packages?
<WaltzingAlong> floyd: greetings
<stdin> there will
<floyd> k
<floyd> so i`ve to wait ^^
<floyd> thx
<stdin> you want it more if you have to wait, that's why we make you :p
<floyd> lol
<DaSkreech> !za
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about za - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Heh
<grul> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<charlesg3> I"m having trouble getting desktop effects / compiz working in gutsy - I have an nvidia card and it's using the nvidia drivers
<Tm_T> charlesg3: try #compiz-fusion
<kalle> hey guys what should I do when my adept managers database is locked? It says also that another process is using the packaging system database...
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | kalle
<ubotu> kalle: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<WaltzingAlong> its*
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | charlesg3; check the channel and wiki
<WaltzingAlong> when inserting removable usb media no longer does kde pop up the window that something has been inserted although lsusb shows the device.
<WaltzingAlong> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cap601> If I have a CD in the drive on startup it is automatically mounted by root and so must be unmounted similarly.  Can I stop this happening?
<mmschnei> cap601: sure you can, as to how, I am not sure. Does it automount as root if you put it in the drive after you are booted up and logged in?
<cap601> It doesn't
<mmschnei> ok
<mmschnei> well lets try this
<mmschnei> well
<mmschnei> how well versed in linux are you?
<cap601> Not that good
<cap601> I've been using it for a month or two now
<risto> how to installl java jdk ?
<mmschnei> ok, thats fine we can still see what can do
<stdin> !java | risto
<ubotu> risto: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<mmschnei> cap601: still there?
<cap601> Yep
<mmschnei> ok, well lets give something a try here. And I'll warn you right off that I am not an expert in Ubuntu at all, I have just changed to itmself, but I have used linux for years.
<mmschnei> Each distro does somethings differently so I might be a little bit off here, but I should be able to help you out.
<mmschnei> And what I am trying will not break your system, but there is a small chance that I might disable automounting all together.
<risto> how to installl java jdk ?
<mmschnei> which will be fixable, but just thought I'd warn you upfront
<cap601> That shouldn't be a problem
<mmschnei> risto: is not in synaptic?
<mmschnei> cap601: well then lets see what we can do. =)
<mmschnei> cap601: do you know what pressing ctrl+alt+f1 does?
<mmschnei> dont hit it yet
<mmschnei> !
<risto> cant install with synaptic
<ivan_> hi, pipla
<mmschnei> risto: can you find a .deb file for it online?
<DaSkreech> !java | risto
<ubotu> risto: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<risto> hm k ill go look there
<cap601> @mmschnei - I'm back
<Hoax> Hola !!
<mmschnei> cap601: k,
<mmschnei> Do you know what pressing ctrl+alt+f1 does? (don't do it yet!)
<risto> where i can paste my stuff ?
<FunnyLookinHat> TTY1   : P
<rytis> login
<rytis> hello
<mmschnei> FunnyLookinHat:  DING DING DING That is correct!
<FunnyLookinHat> hooray...  i get a prize.   lol
<FunnyLookinHat> Can my prize be...   KDE4??!
<mmschnei> FunnyLookinHat: its a cookie, but you can call it KDE4 if you want.
<mmschnei> FunnyLookinHat: KDE4 comes out next month or was slated to, we're all waiting patiently...
<cap601> @mmschnei - Not entirely sure
<murphy_> who is speaking?
<Tm_T> cap601: what isn't sure?
<DaSkreech> FunnyLookinHat: You get A CLI KDE4 !! to run on tty1
<murphy_> sorry, it is my first time to use this irc!
<mmschnei> cap601: ok, well its called TTY1, ctrl+alt+f2 = TTY2, up through F6
<DaSkreech> murphy_: Right now you are :)
<DaSkreech> !paste | risto
<ubotu> risto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cap601> OK
<FunnyLookinHat> DaSkreech, LOL
<FunnyLookinHat> CLI KDE4 FTW!
<mmschnei> cap601: your current GUI, X, runs on TTY7, with linux you can run multiples on the same machine, logging in with different users and/or different environmetns (kde vs. gnome....)
<DaSkreech> Really all I want is a CLI IM and I"m ok
<FunnyLookinHat> I don't know about you guys, but I've been waiting since this time last year....
<DaSkreech> (with webcam support) :)
<cap601> Yep
<murphy_> ~~
<mmschnei> FunnyLookinHat: I've been waiting far longer than that.
<BluesKaj> this error prolly indicates a symlink is required , but i'm not vwery well versed in setting them up : /usr/lib32/googleearth/googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
 * DaSkreech is waiting for KDE6.1 The Vista Edition
<risto> got this kind of error when try to install java http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45276/
<mmschnei> cap601: ok well what I am going to have you do is log in as yoru user on TTY1, and then "kill" your X environment to log you off there as well as stop the things it is running....
<mmschnei> wait
<BluesKaj> MS-Linux , gawd
<mmschnei> cap601: sorry, thats a dumb idea, let me rethink this through... sorry, you said it does mount properly as your user when you insert it after boot?
<cap601> Yes
<mmschnei> hrmm, ok.
<mmschnei> what sort of media are you talking about, a CD?
<cap601> Yes
<mmschnei> is it currently mounted as root?
<cap601> Yes
<mmschnei> ok, one second, let me pop one in here to see how its handled on my machine
<DaSkreech> risto: That's circular
<risto> hm how i get more info ?
<mmschnei> cap601: odd mines not automounting, one second, sorry about the delay.
<DaSkreech> risto: 64 bit? or 32 Bit install?
<FunnyLookinHat> So does anyone else here think that Kubuntu is a conspiracy to make KDE look bad?  It gets so much less dev time than Ubuntu that it's just sad...
<SSJ_GZ> FunnyLookinHat: A conspiracy by whom?
<FunnyLookinHat> Canonical!
<FunnyLookinHat> ;)
<risto> 32 bit
<SSJ_GZ> FunnyLookinHat: No, otherwise they wouldn't have hired any KDE developers at all.
<risto> i don't really know whats wrong, why i can't install java
<FunnyLookinHat> It wouldn't be a conspiracy unless they made it at least look like an effort sillies...  Don't you ever watch the X-Files?   : )
<mmschnei> FunnyLookinHat: nah, Gnome is just "easier" to use the first time around and its more for those who just need things to work out of the box. Hence why its the default DE.
<FunnyLookinHat> But seriously, I hope KDE4 brings a ton of developers to Kubuntu  : )
<DaSkreech> FunnyLookinHat: How would that work?
<FunnyLookinHat> mmschnei, I guess... except that KDE resembles windows a heck of a lot more so it's easier to transition users to from that environment.
<mmschnei> FunnyLookinHat: I carefuly avoided the windows analogy and you went there anyways =P
<FunnyLookinHat> DaSkreech, the entire world of linux users is waiting for KDE4 to see if they will switch to it from Gnome...  when they do (and when some of those are dev people) they will inevitably want to help dev Kubuntu
<FunnyLookinHat> mmschnei, well it makes sense   : )
<mmschnei> cap601: didn't forget about you, still working here =)
<FunnyLookinHat> Sorry, this is horribly off topic.
<Tm_T> erm
<DaSkreech> FunnyLookinHat: Even though openSUSE has a better reputation of support KDE?
<mmschnei> FunnyLookinHat: key is for first time users, not just from windows, but to the PC in general.
<FunnyLookinHat> mmschnei, Ahhh I see what you are saying.  And yes, studies have been done and found that Gnome is inextricably easy for new computer users.  Which is definitely cool.   : )
<DaSkreech> risto: You want the JDK right?
<FunnyLookinHat> DaSkreech, yes, but everyone and their kids hate Suse's package management system (when compared to the debian standard)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<risto> hm i found a link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/122325
<risto> i have same problem
<DaSkreech> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 9286 kB, installed size 31304 kB
<mmschnei> FunnyLookinHat: It reallly is nice, I used it for a few years, but in the end, it does what it does really well, but if I want to do something beyond its scope its very rigid, won't allow me to do things differetnly, KDE can be overwhelming in that regard bc you can configure it thousands of different ways. Its really great once you get the hang of thigns and learn how you want to do thigns your way instead of just the way that it
<mmschnei> operates right out of the box.
<mmschnei> ok folks, trying to helpsomeone else out here and I've broken something in the process.  =\
<mmschnei> I changed something, not sure what, and now when I insert a CD its not being automounted
<mmschnei> I think it was when I inserted a blank CD KDE prompted me what I wanted to do, as usual, and I chose do nothing (and set it as the default action). I assumed this was for blank CD's, ever since then non-blank discs are not automounting.
<FunnyLookinHat> mmschnei,  That's the kind of thing we need more devs for  :)
<mmschnei> FunnyLookinHat: for what?
<jjj543k3> I experimented with another distrobution on my system. My original kubuntu partitions are exactly where they were hoewver the new distrobution wrote over grub. I have a kubuntu live cd. Is there and easy way to restore the grub in my kubuntu root partition to the mbr ?
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> jjj543k3: grub is grub btw
<mmschnei> jjj543k3: yes, but I don't know how off hand, google should be able to help you out, sorry trying to help others out right now too.
<DaSkreech> jjj543k3: You can have it point at both so you choose at start up
<DaSkreech> I'm surprised the other Distro didn't set that up
<jjj543k3> it was fedore
<jjj543k3> which uses grub, but it doesn't have a normal editable menu .list, any way ille go some googling thanks
<mmschnei> cap601: still waiting on me?
<lg188> how to make a phyton install ???
<mmschnei> jjj543k3: the link posted above titled "lost grub after a windows install" or something should take care of you
<lg188> python*
<zarath> Hi. When I minimize all active windows by clicking on the Desktop icon on the menu bar and then I launch a single new program, all the windows taht were hidden become active at once again. Is there anyway to prevent this from happening? (i.e. I would like to run a single program and keep all other windows minimized). Using Kubuntu Dapper 6.10.
<lg188> zarath:  i don't know that problem ...
<mmschnei> zarath: not sure how to do it, but that is the expected behavior, the idea being that if you want access to an icon on your desktop you can click that one button to get there instead of minimizing lots of windows
<zarath> lg188, say, I have three windows open. Then I minimize them all at the same time by clicking on the Desktop icon. Then I press alt-space to launch katapult, but at this point all three windows have become active (i.e. maximized) again.
<lg188> WaltzingAlong how to install phyton i have the files but i don't know to install them ...
<Tm_T> mmmmh, should I compile KDE4 or not
<mmschnei> btw, what does katapult do?
<mmschnei> Tm_T: go for it!
<zarath> mmschnei, I see. Is there no way to keep the windows minimized after I have clicked on that icon?
<Tm_T> mmschnei: erm?
<lg188> zarath:  i use also dapper 6.10 mby take a other desktop ..
<mmschnei> Tm_T: have you compiled KDE before?
<zarath> mmschnei, katapult lets you launch programs by typing their name.
<lg188> maybe*
<Tm_T> mmschnei: not many times
<mmschnei> zarath: does it run in the background or is it just a one time deal like pressing alt+f2?
<mmschnei> Tm_T: well then go for it, just wanted to make sure you had some idea what you were getting into time wise before you starte
<mmschnei> d
<zarath> mmschnei, more like a one time deal. e.g. alt+f2, or even unzipping a file that i had saved on the desktop.
<Tm_T> mmschnei: why should I go for it? :-P
<mmschnei> Tm_T: b/c I would love to hear user impressions of it, so far I have only read impressions from devs (well mainly)
<amnesiac_> hello folks
<Tm_T> mmschnei: erm, and you thought you would get user impression from me?
<mmschnei> Tm_T: and at this point in time its ready for user input on it. There are some bugs that devs'll never find, they don't always do the same thing that users do.
<mmschnei> Tm_T: at least somewhat =P
<Tm_T> mmschnei: whois me ;)
<mmschnei> whois Tm_T
<mmschnei> err wrong win
<Tm_T> meh
<mmschnei> lol
<mmschnei> yeah, lol, point taken
<mmschnei> =P
<mmschnei> Isn't the beta out soon? I haven't read up on it in a while.
<lg188> hello don't get off-topic
<Tm_T> lg188: meh
<lg188> Tm_T: can you help me ...
<Tm_T> lg188: what your problem is?
<genii> !info phyton
<ubotu> Package phyton does not exist in gutsy
<genii> hmm
<lg188> Tm_T: i need python i have the file
<WaltzingAlong> !info python
<icewaterman> did anyone try compiling i386 code on amd64 ubuntu with the normal x86_64 gcc?
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<genii> Ah, python
<lg188> files *
<Tm_T> lg188: sudo apt-get install python
<WaltzingAlong> !info python (dapper)
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<lg188> i dont have internet conection with that computer
<Tm_T> lg188: ok, then, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<lg188> i will trie with that...
<manoria> #colmar
<risto> http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?p=263789#263789
<Azzco> Amarok sound lags a bit for me.. What could it be?
 * genii sips a coffee
<ardchoille> hi genii
<genii> Hiya ardchoille
<BluesKaj> genii, usr/lib32/googleearth/googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<genii> BluesKaj: did you makea symlink to libGL.so in the dir it is in? (I think something like /usr/lib)
<BluesKaj> oops , that's the error when trying to run google-earth from the shell
<genii> eg: ln -s /usr/lib/libGL.so /usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<genii> BluesKaj: ls there first, it may be the file you need to link to is libGL.so.1.2 or similar instead of just mesa libGL.so
<BluesKaj> genii, is that the cmnd you just posted above for a symlink ?
<Rukus> anyone know how to enable ATI Control in Gutsy Gibbons for a xpress 200m?
<Dr_willis> hmm.. cant say that ive tried that Rukus  the 200m just 'barely' works for me under linux. :) it works..but i just get the basics.
<Dr_willis> !find ati
<ubotu> Found: binutils-static, foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-gutenprint, foomatic-db-hpijs (and 147 others)
<Dr_willis> of course it aint much of a video card. It does play video and does doom/quake ok.
<Dr_willis> whats the name of the ati control program? I just see aticonfig
<genii> bluesk     bleh no wonder tab completion doesn't work, he left now
<Azzco> So no one has any idea why sound in Amarok could lag?
<lg188>  no it not work...
<Dr_willis> How can you tell its lagging?
<Dr_willis> or you mean the sound is lagging in relation to the video?
<WaltzingAlong> or that the sound cuts out now and again
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: Amarok doesn't play video
<Dr_willis> Tm_T,  thats why im confused. :)
<Azzco> Dr_willis: The music stops playing for about 1 millie seconds or so sometimes..
<Dr_willis> i would check hdparm to be sure dma is enabled on the hd. for a start
<lg188>  no it's not working...
<lg188> "sudo chmod +x ./thefile" is it right ? ??
<ubunturos> ok, so I have to give sun-java5-jdk, jre to my friend as .deb files. Packages.ubuntu.com list dependencies, so shall I download it too and that won't cause problems, right?
<ubunturos> however, each package has its own set of dependencies, so, do I download those as well?
<stdin> ubunturos: it's better to get them to do "sudo apt-get --print-uris install sun-java5-jdk" to print a list of all the deps they need, then get those on a storage media for them
<TimS> Adept has crashed, I dont have permision to kill its proces, what can I do?
<stdin> use sudo
<ubunturos> stdin: the biggest problem, is I'm on Windows now. Is there some other way on windows?
<TimS> what the command to kill a process?
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<TimS> Its process 10095
<lg188> ???? wtf it is ubuntu & kubuntu
<ardchoille> lg188: Read the topic
<ubunturos> stdin: and sudo apt-get -d (download) sun-java5-jdk wouldn't work?
<TimS> ah
<stdin> ubunturos: when they do that command it just prints the list of URLs to get, so they can put that on a floppy or something
<ubunturos> stdin: hmm
<stdin> ubunturos: the --print-uris option also tells you what to save the file as (as apt will look for certain file names that aren't always the same as the download file names
<stdin> *)
<lg188> ardchoille: i know but some are talking about windows .. and i hate almost ...
<ubunturos> lg188: I'll log off soon
<stdin> lg188: they aren't asking for windows support, they want to know how to get some debs for Kubuntu, ergo Kubuntu support
<Tm_T> !wtf | lg188
<ubotu> lg188: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lg188> how to install python  ??? on Kubuntu
<lg188> Tm_T: i dint say any hurting words to anybody
<Tm_T> lg188: you did say "wtf" and that is not appropriate
<jpatrick> lg188: it already is
<stdin> lg188: acronyms like "wtf" are just as bad, and python is already installed
<Tm_T> stdin: thank you :)
<ubunturos> stdin: one final question, I need to get those packages for feisty fawn and I use dapper drake
<stdin> ubunturos: as long as you get the output from the command ran from their computer it will be ok
<lg188> okk i get it ...i forgotten taht i said that i'm sorry ..(i have a light version of Alzheimer )
<genii> stdin: Also can use an alternate sources.list for feisty, d/l only into a temp /var/cache/apt/archives then transfer it
<jhutchins> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<stdin> ubunturos: I guess you can do "sudo apt-get clean" then make a feisty sources.list (say /etc/apt/sources.list.d/feisty.list) and then apt-get -d the package, then copy /var/cache/apt/archives over, but I'm not sure if that will work (never tried), it may do
<jhutchins> Also can go directly to the repository and download it.
<lg188> but a python editor ....
<stdin> just make sure you remove the sources after and run apt-get update again before you use apt/adept
<stdin> lg188: kate does python highlighting
<lg188> stdin: ohw dint know that
<stdin> kate does everything
<lg188> ?? kubuntu is at all  platforms the best :)
<stdin> highlights C, C++, python, perl, C#, java, .sh ...etc
<lg188> stdin: looks a multi one
<Chousuke> I don't understand one thing about kate though
<stdin> K Advanced Text Editor == KATE
<cee> will there be packages available for kde4-rc1 in gutsy?
<stdin> cee: there will be, in gutsy-backports
<Chousuke> if you have multiple files open, the file viewer colours them completely randomly :P
<Chousuke> Does anyone know why?
<cee> are there packages in hurdy now?
<lg188> i will try to use it ... i wil be back if i don get started
<stdin> not randomly, depends on what order you opened them and edit them
<Chousuke> well, it looks random
<Chousuke> I haven't figured out what the purpose is, so if it's a usability feature, it fails at being obvious. :/
<ardchoille> Chousuke: It colours them according to use, the more you view a file, the brighter the colour. You can turn that off, tho
<Chousuke> I see.
<genii> eg:sudo mkdir /tmp/apt-tmp;sudo mount --bind /tmp/apt-tmp /var/cache/apt/archives;sudo apt-get -c=/etc/feisty.list -d install <somename>;sudo umount /var/cache/apt/archives;cp /tmp/apt-tmp <somewhere>
<genii> where feisty.list is alternate sources.list for feisty
<genii> Sorry for lag, work called me away
<ardchoille> genii: wow, that's pretty cool
<kopyto> Je tu někdo česky mluvící?
<stdin> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<genii> ardchoille: thanks, i had to figure it out for myself :)
<kopyto> děkuji
<ardchoille> What is the "s" in drwxrwsr-x  ?
<ScorpKing> sticky bit
<ScorpKing> !permissions
<ardchoille> Ah, so I can write files but only delete files I have written?
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: ty
<ScorpKing> yw
<stdin> ardchoille: actually that's sguid, not sticky bit
<ScorpKing> ah. i see. ty stdin
<DM|> hmm Kubuntu cd works off of 128 mb of ram lol nice
<ardchoille> stdin: /var/mail is set to drwxrwsr-x  2 root mail  is this normal?
<genii> DM|: Well, at least 192 would be preferable since 128 makes it run like a dog
<genii> bah, work calls. AFK
<DM|> im just testing some stuff in this old machine
<waylandbill> ardchoille: looks reasonable
<stdin> ardchoille: well I have it as drwxrwxrwt, but that's because I added the o+w
<stdin> ardchoille: and the sticky
<ardchoille> ok
<slow-motion> hi
<stdin> ardchoille: ahh, the default is drwxrwsr-t
<stdin> at lease I think :p
<waylandbill> I'm not sure I'd set o+w, but that's just me. stdin knows what to do. :)
<rami> problems installing tar.gz file.
<stdin> waylandbill: it's needed for "Unix Movemail"
<stdin> so mail apps can read mail to root@mybox
<stdin> like from cron
<waylandbill> stdin: I was sure there was a reasoning.
<stdin> the +t makes it safer than just o+w
<rami> everytime i try ./configure in terminal bash says "file or folder does not exist" what should i do?
<stdin> where items inside the directory can be renamed or deleted only by the item's owner, the directory's owner, or the superuser
<waylandbill> stdin: right. making it follow the creator. I understand.
<stdin> rami: what are you trying to install?
<rami> kfreeflight
<waylandbill> rami: usually source packages have an INSTALL or README file. did they help any?
<ardchoille> stdin: Ok, well I haven't mess with perms on that dir. I added myself to the mail group so I could get system mail using kmail but sometimes kmail can't lock it.
<rami> never tried the INSTALL file. hold on....
<stdin> ardchoille: that's what my permissions are for, 1777 (i think is the octal)
<ardchoille> ok, thank you stdin
<trpr> im sure the instructions are in INSTALL ;)
 * trpr eyes kfreeflight. Is this in repos? this looks awesome
<waylandbill> if it doesn't have configure, INSTALL will probably mention running automake and/or autoconf
<vbgunz> does this crash X or restart it for any reason (found in /var/log/messages)? Nov 20 07:37:10 box syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart.
<ardchoille> trpr: I looked in the repos, didn't see it
<ardchoille> trpr: apt-cache search freeflight
<stdin> vbgunz: them messages says that syslog was restarted, nothing else
<stdin> happens at reboot or an upgrade (of syslog)
<vbgunz> stdin: you sure, cause at that exact time, I am logged out of X :(
<vbgunz> X is crashing or something on me. I think it has something to do with VirtualBox but nothing in the VirtualBox logs are helping :(
<lg188> ok it works but the problem i don't know a thing about python scripts ...
<chaka> need some help to let hostap run with WPA
<chaka> any help
<stdin> vbgunz: I have "Nov 20 07:38:49 goku syslogd 1.4.1#21ubuntu3: restart." in my messages, my X has been running for 9 days
<gandalf> hi does anybody know if there will be kubuntu packages for kde4 rc1?
<stdin> yep
<rami> this it what happened when i ran configure (too big to paste, but it didnt work)
<vbgunz> stdin: my X restarted/crashed just 1 hour ago. I see nothing in messages about it except for the syslogd line. I searched for syslogd and its confusing. no definitive answer on it...
<stdin> vbgunz: the X log will be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<rami>  so now i dont know what to do....
<dev_noob> How do I change desktop resolution in Kubuntu 7.10?
<trpr> hm. some packages i fetched w/ apt-get can't be authenticated. what's this mean? the authentication server can't be reached, the packages don't match, which?
<adi_> .
<adi_> hello everybody
<ardchoille> !fixres | dev_noob
<ubotu> dev_noob: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stdin> topic Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC1 packages will be available in Gutsy | Want to help? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC1 packages will be available in Gutsy | Want to help? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<gandalf> hi does anybody know if there will be kubuntu packages for kde4 rc1?
<stephan> Sorry, just wondering, how does one open the restricted driver managment window?
<adi_> could anybody help me with a web video player that knows mms and/or rtsp please?
<ardchoille> trpr: It's possible you haven't added the appropriate keys. Which repo?
<rami> it just wont work.
<trpr> ardchoille: official mirror. its only a few packages that can't auth
<stdin> stephan: system settings > advanced > restricted drivers
<JohnFlux> adi_: mplayer ?
<ardchoille> trpr: Ah, ok
<adi_> JohnFlux: does not work
<trpr> ardchoille: i tried apt-get install flightgear .. but it doesn't look like i can proceed without oking the suspect packages :\
<stdin> trpr: it happens sometimes, usually apt-get update fixes it
<kelmezzino> now?
<gandalf> adi_: do you know where i could get an mms example file for a test?
<trpr> stdin: indeed. an apt-get update resolved it :)
<rami> configure shows up a bunch of noäs
<rami> no's*
<ardchoille> Would there be an problem in adding "sudo apt-get update" to a daily cronjob?
<fdoving> ardchoille: it's already there. in /etc/cron.daily/apt
<ardchoille> fdoving: Ah, ok
<ardchoille> rami: Have you installed build-essential ?
<stdin> rami: and if it's a kde app, you'll probably need kde-devel or at least kdelibs4-dev
<rami> its trying to install flightgear instead
<trpr> you need flightgear. kfreeflight is just a frontend
<rami> damn it!
<lg188> bey
<vbgunz> is there a really cool log manager application or something? X keeps crashing on me and I believe it is due to VirtualBox **but** i cannot pinpoint it... if any kind of hints are showing up in the logs, I have no idea where it is :(
<Yorokobi> vbgunz, have you looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<stdin> ksystemlog displays some of them
<stdin> KMenu > System -> KSystemLog
<vbgunz> 11/20/2007 01:17:01 PM	box	/USR/SBIN/CRON[7206]	(root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<vbgunz> 11/20/2007 01:32:16 PM	box	kdm[5073]	X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly
<vbgunz> this is the exact time X crashes on me... I think it has something to do with VirtualBox as the virtualbox log timestamp is exactly 01:17 ... could that crash X or restart it?
<vbgunz> i swear if the reason X is crashing is found in xorg.log I don't see anything at all about it in there :(
<vbgunz> very frustrating :(
<aceler> vbgunz: are you starts kubuntu from virtualbox?
<stdin> theoretically any app that used X can crash it
<vbgunz> aceler: the host is Kubuntu 7.10 and the guest is Windows XP
<aceler> Aha.
<aceler> And why do you think that it is a VirtualBox problem?
<vbgunz> I first noticed this problem occurred on Feisty... something about VirtualBox I strongly believe is crashing or restarting X... I just cannot prove it.
<aceler> Well, I use VB for a long time
<aceler> No problems
<vbgunz> aceler: this never happens ever... It only happens if I have VirtualBox running
<aceler> Ah!
<aceler> Maybe it overheat your processor?
<aceler> Or a vidoecard?
<vbgunz> aceler: maybe, but how do I find out? it happens randomly and looking through logs i do not see anything that says "hey here is a clue as to why X is crashing/restarting"... I really don't see anything that helps me here :(
<aceler> Of course not, because X Server is crashing, not shutting down.
<aceler> And X Server will not able to write down something due a crash... :)_
<vbgunz> it is a mystery why X is goes crazy but I do notice it only happens with VirtualBox... anyhow, in #vbox, I had an actual developer looking through the VirtualBox log and messages. he did not find anything that stuck out either :*(
<aceler> I have an idea
<aceler> Check your ulimit
<aceler> Maybe X Server eats a lot of memory
<vbgunz> how do I check ulimit?
<aceler> ulimit -a
<aceler> :)
<vbgunz> anything in there I should look at specifically?
<vbgunz> :)
<vbgunz> I see a lot of unlimiteds
<aceler> ulimit -v and maybe ulimit -t
<vbgunz> both are unlimited
<aceler> -l and -m?
<vbgunz> l = 32 and m is unlimited
<aceler> well.
<aceler> the idea was wrong :)
<vbgunz> I can paste it?
<vbgunz> on a pastebin of couse
<aceler> no, you don't need it
<aceler> BTW, what videocard do you have?
<vbgunz> nvidia geforce 5600
<aceler> no idea
<vbgunz> :(
<vbgunz> I see this in xorg.log but not in xorg.conf 	warning	The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<vbgunz> how can I fix that?
<aceler> you don't need to fix that
<aceler> It's only a warning.
<vbgunz> yes a warning
<vbgunz> I only see warnings in X11 logs
<vbgunz> I mean nothing more serious
<genii> No worries. although if you want cyrillic fonts for some reason, sudo apt-get install xfonts-cyrillic
<jack111> hi
<ardchoille> hi jack111
<jack111> on gutsy gibbon i got the porblem that opera if i install it via the static deb download from the opera site or via ap-get..it doenst work, it runs only with 100%cpu load in top, but no opera browser window appears
<jack111> thats a sentence sorry
<ardchoille> jack111: Are you on Gutsy?
<jack111> yes ardchoille
<ardchoille> jack111: Are you using the "partner" repo to install opera?
<jack111> i used the one from the default settings...i check, didnt change anything,
<ardchoille> jack111: afaik, opera isn't in the official repos other than the partner repo. I think you or someone had to change the sources to get opera.
<ardchoille> Anyway, I installed it from the partner repo and it works great. You can enable the partner repo
<vbgunz> genii: what are cyrillic fonts ?
<ardchoille> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ardchoille> vbgunz: ^^ Those
<vbgunz> heh
<vbgunz> I can see them just fine
<jack111> ardchoille: what do i have to fill in to enable that?
<vbgunz> should I install the ones you said? will that fix the warning?
<genii> vbgunz: If you don't know you're not likely to ever need them LOL
<vbgunz> heh, just trying to address some warnings I guess :)
<ardchoille> jack111: the partner repo is already in the gutsy sources, it's just commended out. you can open the sources.list file in a text editor with "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list" and uncomment the partner repo there. But, make sure you run "sudo apt-get update" to update your sources
<genii> vbgunz: It's not essential to install them for X to work properly. It is only giving a mild warning about them. But installing that package should eliminate even that.
<Beowulf> need help booting up
<vbgunz> genii: ok one last thing then. will those fonts show up in my fonts list?
<Beowulf> Got huge problem, comp wont boot up.
<genii> vbgunz: Yup
<ardchoille> Beowulf: You need to be more specific. Errors? If so, what are they? What does the system do? Black screen?
<Gannondorf> ardchoille: It says this: "init: rc-default main process (4105) terminated with status 127
<Gannondorf> !status
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about status - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vbgunz> well am going to restart X. brb
<jack111> ardchoille: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m2777ae61 that is what i get when i do opera& in the konsole, the opera browser window wont open, but i get 100% cpu load
<Gannondorf> I need to uninstall compiz
<Gannondorf> from a grub terminal
<aceler> KDE 4.0 RC1 is out
<Tm_T> aceler: yes, platform
<ardchoille> jack111: I'm afraid that doesn't help me much. Do you know which repo provided the opera package? Or how you installed it?
<jack111> ardchoille:  i tried via apt-get and also via the static deb download from the opera site
<Minataku> KDE 4.0-RC1 is out despite the fact that it's clearly alpha quality, as heard from opinions of users of this channel
<Minataku> They're really trying to make KDE seem like Windows, aren't they?
<Tm_T> Minataku: erm
<Minataku> They've even adopted the shoddy programming and releasing of not-ready products :P
<Tm_T> releasing?
<Tm_T> RC != release
<sonic__> Minataku: release early release often.  They are a project not a business.
<jack111> ardchoille: what do you mean by partner? universe? where exactly uncomment?
<ardchoille> jack111: Can you pastebin your sources.list file? I'll try and help you with it.
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sonic__> Minataku: Microsoft demands money, KDE merely asks for input and contribution/bug fixes if possible. Thus pre-alpha releases better invove the community with the process. makes it more transparent.
<Minataku> Tm_T: Analog Microsoft product quality, where first releases are betas
 * Tm_T slaps Minataku 
<Minataku> RC is the final step before the final release
<Minataku> It stands for "Release Candidate"
<Tecumseh> good evening
<sonic__> Minataku: again. KDE is not a product. your understanding of how community software is created is severly lacking...
<Tm_T> Minataku: it's RC of platform, not apps
<Tm_T> Minataku: apps are still beta
<aceler> Warning! Holy war detected!
<Minataku> Ah!
<Gannondorf> It says this: "init: rc-default main process (4105) terminated with status 127"
<Tm_T> aceler: untrue
<Minataku> Tm_T: That clears things up, then
<Tecumseh> can someone help me set the mixer to the correct item? Currently the panel applet for the mixer does the volume control for the headphone's. It'd like to have it manage the master volume...
<Tm_T> Minataku: aye
<Minataku> You must admit, it's a tad confusing
<Minataku> My apologies
<Minataku> sonic__: If they're using a professional-style release system, it should be fairly well complete to that version by RC
<Minataku> But the clarification I recieved indicates that only part of KDE is at RC-level
<Gannondorf> Are you guys going to argue or help people?!
<Minataku> Typically a whole project is advanced at once
<Minataku> Argue.
<Minataku> j/k
<Op3r> how can you make kubuntu run faster?
<Gannondorf> then help me
<Minataku> What says that, Gannondorf?
<Gannondorf> The booting process
<Minataku> Well, nevermind, obviously it's init
<Gannondorf> I try and boot and it says that
<Gannondorf> then it stops
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Did you do anything recently that may have caused this?
<Gannondorf> It always says a random number
<Gannondorf> the last thing I did was try and compile compiz
<Minataku> Yeah, the PID of rc-default will be different every time
<Minataku> Did it compile and install?
<jack111> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m18eb01c0 ardchoille
<Gannondorf> no
<Gannondorf> the farthest I got was the make part
<Minataku> What did you do before that, then?
<Gannondorf> The only things I have access to are the things in Grub
<Gannondorf> hmmm
<Gannondorf> Nothing harmful
<Minataku> Sounds like neither of those SHOULD give init a fit
<Gannondorf> installed a wifi radar program
<ardchoille> jack111: I see the problem
<Minataku> Did anything you installed recently set itself to start with the machine?
<Gannondorf> It always stops at either network interface setup or keymap setup
<Minataku> Hrm
<Gannondorf> wifi radar program did
<Gannondorf> actually
<Gannondorf> no
<Gannondorf> it didnt
<Minataku> Hm
<Gannondorf> yup
<Minataku> Because if it did, that's your problem
<Gannondorf> stopepd at configuring network interfaces
<ardchoille> jack111: You've used automatix. The best thing I can recommend to you now is to back up your personal files and re-install kubuntu.. and never touch automatix again
<Gannondorf> !
<ardchoille> !automatix | jack111
<ubotu> jack111: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Gannondorf> Last thing i installed was apache2
<Gannondorf> and it's dependencies
<Minataku> That, I believe, definitely starts pieces of itself with the system
<Gannondorf> So, how do I remove apache2 in the Grub terminal?
<Gannondorf> !info apache2
<Minataku> You can't
<Gannondorf> then what do I do?
<Minataku> You'll have to boot into a LiveCD in rescue mode or somesuch
<ubotu> apache2: Next generation, scalable, extendable web server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.4-3build1 (gutsy), package size 40 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Minataku> Not quite
<jack111> ardchoille: i have automatix, but it doesnt show opera-....
<Minataku> Are the network cards removeable?
<Gannondorf> Is there a way to disable apache2 from starting?
<Gannondorf> yes
<Gannondorf> I removed it
<ardchoille> jack111: That doesn't matter, automatix is known to cause problems which are difficult to track down and solve. IMHO, you're just going to have more and more problems due to automatix.
<Minataku> Try rebooting again now
<jack111> ardchoille: or you mean automatix messed my sources.lst up?
<Gannondorf> it's a simple linksys card
<Minataku> With the card removed
<Gannondorf> I removed it a while ago
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Is that when booting stopped working?
<jack111> ardchoille: ok, so should i mark the automatix line and try again?
<Gannondorf> no
<Minataku> Or was this before that?
<Minataku> Hrm
<ardchoille> jack111: I mean automatix mess up your system. And, your sources.list has Edgy repos, not a good thing to mix repos like that.
<Gannondorf> I tried it once with the card
<ardchoille> jack111: The damage done by automatix is already done, if it were me, I wouldn't trust the system any longer.. I'd reinstall.
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm kinda stumped... Apache MAY be causing it, but it doesn't seem likely since it crashes out at the network configuration
<Gannondorf> hmmm
<jack111> hmm..i just did the upgrade via the aptitude, so where would i get a clean thing?
<Gannondorf> I've been wanting to upgrade to Gutsy anyway
<jack111> i cannot cos of work
<Minataku> jack111: Your current installation is bad.
<Minataku> Your only viable option is backup and reinstall.
<Gannondorf> How do i backup?
<Minataku> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gannondorf> I actually want to use gutsy
<Gannondorf> would the backups work with that?
<Minataku> Er, though you'll have to boot a LiveCD and mount the fs, Gannondorf
<Gannondorf> nevermind
<Gannondorf> there's nothing important on there
<Minataku> I was talking to jack111 when I said what his options were
<Gannondorf> oh
<Minataku> He used one of two "tools" that completely f*ck up *buntu installations
<Minataku> Automatix and Envy << DO NOT USE EITHER OF THESE UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES
<MurielGodoi> Hi, I just install pidgin, but I got no event sounds, all others applications sounds works fine. Any ida?
<Minataku> MurielGodoi: Check the application configuration
<MurielGodoi> Minataku: sounds are enabled there. But when I click Test, I can't hear the sound
<armando> hola
<armando> hi
<Minataku> Hm. That's weird.
<Gannondorf> minataku: what is the fastest mirror for downloading kubuntu 7.10?
<Minataku> Is there any other sound configuration besides enabling it?
<armando> i have a problem
<MurielGodoi> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Minataku> Gannondorf: Even if I had an answer, it'd be different for you anyway
<Gannondorf> I found it
<Gannondorf> Georgia tech
<armando> whow play mp3 in kubuntu?
<Minataku> I usually choose either the main site, or one in Japan
<Minataku> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gannondorf> armando: amarok if you don't have it, and codecs
<Gannondorf> !codecs| armando
<ubotu> armando: please see above
<Minataku> Ignore the crap about using free formats until you're MAKING multimedia
<Minataku> If you're just playing multimedia, you don't have a choice
<Minataku> s/multimedia/multimedia\ files/g
<jhutchins> Minataku: Well, if you're ripping or transcoding it applies.
<Minataku> I said that
<Minataku> MAKING multimedia files
<armando> algien que able español?
<Minataku> :P
<Minataku> !es | armando
<ubotu> armando: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<armando> ok gracias
<MurielGodoi> Minataku: I just tried to set a specific sound to Buddy logs on, but however when I click in test I can hear nothing
<Minataku> Does it provide an option for what sound driver to use?
<MurielGodoi> Minataku: nope, at least I couldn't find it in preferences
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm out of ideas then :(
<MurielGodoi> Minataku: Can pidgin trying to use any specific gnome resource?
<Minataku> No idea
<MurielGodoi> Pidgin sounds works for you in kubuntu?
<Minataku> I use neither
<Minataku> Which is why I'm out of ideas
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<loguser1> can any one tell a good network moniterying app. that thats my the downloading and uploading speed .. (over all of all apps)
<loguser1> ?
<blizzzek> bye
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MurielGodoi> Minataku: that is okay,  thanks anyway
<jhutchins> loguser1: Hang on a sec...
<loguser1> ok
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> swoyûk
<Drekky> zubbb
<Drekky> huj
<Drekky> poyubl ka yû yüoal do ?
<tekteen> hi all
<Drekky> poyubl ka yû yüoal do ?
<marcreichelt> hi there
<jhutchins> loguser1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45300/
<jhutchins> 85 lines of bash
<marcreichelt> is an update for Kubuntu 7.10 available that is not damaged (meaning software updates)?
<Drekky> poyubl ka yû yüoal do ?
<ardchoille> Drekky: Which language?
<inteliwasp> does anyone know about efi partition tables?
<Drekky> no langauge, just my sister
<BluesKaj> he's in france , ardchoille
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<BluesKaj> but that ain't french
<ardchoille> I was gonna say that
<jhutchins> No, that's troll.
<BluesKaj> croatian or something
 * BluesKaj attempts to install google earth to run in wine
<stdin> doesn't google earth run native?
<inteliwasp> it does
 * tekteen wonders why BluesKaj does not use the linux version
<tekteen> It is in the medibuntu repo
<BluesKaj> the linux vers won't run on 64bit with the new ati driver
<tekteen> ok
<trappist> BluesKaj: tried a 32bit chroot?
<BluesKaj> not my setup at least ..the libgl.so is misplaced
<trappist> BluesKaj: I had trouble even in the chroot with nvidia drivers, until I installed the nvidia drivers inside the chroot
<BluesKaj> trappist, how is that done
<trappist> BluesKaj: there's a debian howto somewhere that works fine for ubuntu, but I haven't done it in a while, and I don't plan to do it again - 32bit for me until I can do 64bit without a chroot
<tekteen> !32bitchroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bitchroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<BluesKaj> the drivers are ok fgl_glxgears is great
<tekteen> BluesKaj: this it what u need
<trappist> BluesKaj: yeah but fgl_glxgears is prolly 64bit
<trappist> it probably just needs a 32bit gl lib to link to
<acemo> is the bug that made kde4 beta4 unable to get packaged causing the same for kde4 rc1?
<stdin> read the topic
<jpatrick> acemo: nop, rc1 packages in progress
<trappist> BluesKaj: hey have you tried installing ia32-libs? it seems to install some 32bit gl goodies
<acemo> jpatrick: great \o/
<trappist> I know the 64bit nvidia driver installer prompts you to install 32bit libs... maybe the ati driver just doesn't ship with those
<vit_> gracias internet
<vit_> ¨¨¨
<vit_> _l_
<jpatrick> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MurielGodoi> For the people who tried 64bit version,  Which are the main difficulties that you found?
<trappist> MurielGodoi: to use flash and java plugins, wine, certain codecs, etc., you need a 32bit chroot.  I wouldn't recommend it for a desktop machine.
<trappist> there are other solutions, but they mostly suck too.
<BluesKaj> trappist, yeah ia32-libs is installed
<intRandom> hey, does anyone know if we can expect to see KDE RC1 packages?
<stdin> intRandom: /topic
<MurielGodoi> trappist: okay thanks,  about about performance? any difference?
<MurielGodoi> s/about about/and about
<trappist> MurielGodoi: I can't give you a 1:1 comparison.  I haven't tried 64bit and 32bit on the same machine yet.  but my *impression* is that if I'm getting any boost at all from 64bit, it's not worth the hassle.
<trappist> MurielGodoi: also, quite a few packages have 64bit-specific bugs, that I've spent a lot of time working through
<trappist> kmail, Eterm, mrxvt, and trac for example
<MurielGodoi> good.. so i will keep my 32bits version until i have a lot of free time to fight in that issues :) thanks
<trappist> kmail can't do ntlm auth, Eterm has all kinds of problems, mrxvt won't go transparent, and trac is busted due to a 64bit bug in ... somethingsilver, I forget the package name
<BluesKaj> trappist, what's the cmnd to use with schroot to install a bin pkg ?
<tekteen> Does anyone know how to copy all the files in a VirtualBox image to a directory?
<trappist> BluesKaj: first you enter the chroot (chroot into it), then it's the same as anything else... sudo apt-get install ...
<BluesKaj> it's abinary
<trappist> apparently I'm not understanding your question
<trappist> tekteen: never worked with virtualbox, but with vmware it's possible (with some work) to mount the image similarly to an iso
<trappist> tekteen: maybe google for "mount virtualbox image" or so
<tekteen> thanks
<tekteen> I am giving a talk where I will need to switch between 4 different images and chroot might be better then virtualbox
<BluesKaj> trappist the app is a .bin file ...all thats required is the ./ "pkgname " where does schroot come in ?
<niko__> hi guys
<niko__> it's a lot of time that i don't came here
<bbm4n> guys my a friend of mine is having problems installing kubuntu 7.10
<niko__> kubuntu italian?
<tekteen> bbm4n: what is the problem?
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<niko__> thnx
<bbm4n> <tekteen>:his system freezes in fisrt screen
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: where you must choose installation
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: mem test e.t.c.
<tekteen> ok
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: how is that possible?
<tekteen> the boot loader
<trappist> BluesKaj: first you have to set up the chroot, which is basically installing an OS in it.  once that's all done, you'd copy the .bin into the chroot, chroot into it, then probably chmod +x it and ./ it.
<tekteen> is the keyboard working
<tekteen> ?
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: wait i'll ask him
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: yes
 * trappist &
<tekteen> what does he mean that it freezes?
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: when he presses the options nothing happens
<tekteen> the disk could have a defect
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: the cd-rom?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> can u test it on another machine
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: i'll ask him
<gambix> is there some news about the release of kde4 rc1 on kubuntu...?*
<ardchoille> gambix: An rss feed reader is a great way to get up-to-date news daily: http://dot.kde.org/1195581531/
<root_> hey, I have a binary that was compiled 32 using Qt.
<root_> can I run on a machine with kubuntu 64bit?
<root_> if yes, how?
<tekteen> root_: yes
<jpatrick> root_: why are you on irc as root??
<root_> jpatrick: don't bitch me for my security policies :)
<tekteen> root_: download the 64 bit version of kubuntu
<jpatrick> suit yourself
<root_> tekteen: what do you mean
 * tekteen names the root account god on his system
<ardchoille> root_: If you're going to irc as root, many folks won't even bother helping you since it appears you care nothing about your own system.
<gambix> ardchoille: it's not the answer to my ask...
<root_> # linux32 ./qusbview
<root_> ./qusbview: error while loading shared libraries: libQtGui.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tekteen> root_: hold on
<root_> tekteen: I already have kubuntu64
<NeoFax> I am having a problem connecting with a FE to my BE.  MySQL errors saying hostname.local not allowed.  However, I have the BE setup to allow from any host using the % in the privileges.
<ardchoille> gambix: But, with an rss feed reader, you get the news directly from Ubuntu :)
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> root: I know of a way
<tekteen> !chroot | root_
<ubotu> root_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<root_> ok so I nedd a chroot. mh. ok thanks tekteen
<root_> bye :)
<root_> thank you very much
<tekteen> bye
<DrakeJustice_> props to tekteen
 * tekteen thanks his fans :-)
<venik> Overall performance under 7.10 is definiteeely more sluggish than it used to be, especially while using a browser.  Do other people have the same experience?
<venik> Overall performance under 7.10 is definiteeely more sluggish than it used to be under 7.04, especially while using a browser.  Do other people have the same experience?
<NeoFax> Any MySQL experts?
<juacom99> i'm not an expert
<juacom99> but i know mysql
<tekteen> I only know the basics
<juacom99> what's thwe problem NeoFax
<BluesKaj> venik, try disabling IPv6 in your browser
<NeoFax> I am having a problem connecting to my server from another PC
<juacom99> ok
<venik> I have tried disabling ipv6, but it did not make any difference
<juacom99> do you use a firewall??
<NeoFax> It states hostname.local not allowed.  However, in the privileges I have allowed %, which manys any host
<NeoFax> Yes, but this is all behind the firewall
<juacom99> if you are in other PC is not behind the firewall
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: my friend says it works on another pc
<tekteen> ok
<NeoFax> I am trying to connect 192,168.1.x to 192.168.1.y.  However, DNS automatically changes it to the hostname+.local.
<juacom99> try addin an exeption for mysql in the firewall
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: so it is the cd drives problem?
<venik> I wonder whether they have "upgraded" the network card driver..
<tekteen> what type of keyboard is it?
<tekteen> it should work
<tekteen> have u tested the cdrom
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: me?
<tekteen> yep
<tekteen> u
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: yes
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: he says it runs on another pc
<tekteen> bbm4n: sorry, the cdrom drive
<NeoFax> juacom99: OK, changed the firewall to allow traffic over 3306.  Still same problem.
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: he asks about the minimum memory this is like 256 for kde is it not?
<juacom99> mm let me think...
<dorkface> Hi all.  Where can I see what drivers I am using for my wired interface?  I've tried using "lspci -vvv" but I could not find anything about them..
<tekteen> bbm4n: that would not effect this stage of the boot but on a machine like that I would use the alternate install cd
<NeoFax> dorkface: Use dmesg | less Then look for the eth0 statement
<tekteen> btw it does require that
<venik> this is Dell Dimension 4550, with a 1 gb RAM, with an ATI video card and driver
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: ok
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: thanks
<bbm4n> <tekteen>: one point for tekteen!
<hlopez> Hi
<BluesKaj> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<hlopez> Anyone knows how to config eth0 in Mandriva?
 * tekteen welcomes the applause
<loguser1> i just installed trickler , an app. but i cant see it in any menu. how do i run it?
<tekteen> from his fans
<NeoFax> hlopez: Do they use NetworkManager?
<hlopez> No
<loguser1> trickle*
<NeoFax> OK, then sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces.  Change the settings in this file.
<hlopez> I just download the last dist, and i Can´t open pppoeconf (like in Kubuntu)
<NeoFax> What does ifconfig say?
<tekteen> loguser1: open up the konsole
<tekteen> loguser1: then see if "trickle" is a command
<hlopez> ufff, i can tell, i'm in Kubuntu right now
<loguser1> tekteen:  oook
<loguser1> yes got it. but it doesnt shows me the network usage.
<loguser1> Usage: trickle [-hvVs] [-d <rate>] [-u <rate>] [-w <length>] [-t <seconds>]
<loguser1>                [-l <length>] [-n <path>] command ...
<loguser1>         -h           Help (this)
<loguser1>         -v           Increase verbosity level
<hlopez> Ok
<loguser1>         -V           Print trickle version
<tekteen> does it a graphical interface
<loguser1>         -s           Run trickle in standalone mode independent of trickled
<loguser1>         -d <rate>    Set maximum cumulative download rate to <rate> KB/s
<hlopez> yes
<loguser1>         -u <rate>    Set maximum cumulative upload rate to <rate> KB/s
<loguser1>         -w <length>  Set window length to <length> KB
<loguser1>         -t <seconds> Set default smoothing time to <seconds> s
<loguser1>         -l <length>  Set default smoothing length to <length> KB
<loguser1>         -n <path>    Use trickled socket name <path>
<loguser1>         -L <ms>      Set latency to <ms> milliseconds
<loguser1> thats what iam looking for
<tekteen> !paste | loguser1
<ubotu> loguser1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hlopez> Ok i'll go for it, thanks
<loguser1> i want an app that shows me the speed of my internet...................
<hlopez> I have to shutdown mi PC first
<NeoFax> juacom99: Anything?
<hlopez> bye
<tekteen> is it a graphical interface
<tekteen> ?
<juacom99> no :S
<hlopez> thanks for everything
<juacom99> i'm lost
<juacom99> it should let you connect to the other machine :S
<hlopez> Bye bye Loguser1
<tekteen> I think it is command line only, loguser1:
<juacom99> are you ion windows or ion linux??
<NeoFax> juacom99: That is what I thought as well.  I will have to try in the MySQL forums or IRC.  Thanks!
<NeoFax> I am in windows.  Connecting from Debian to Ubuntu.
<juacom99> you lost me
<juacom99> are you in windows or in debian??
<loguser1> i need a graphical stat shower of my internet speed. and trafic.
<tekteen> kSysGuard
<tekteen> loguser1: goto kmenu > system > kSysGuard
<loguser1> k
<tekteen> it does not have it
<loguser1> oh no. thats sys speed. iam talking abt internet spped
<tekteen> sorry, thought it did
<loguser1> ok
<tekteen> one sec
<loguser1> k
<NeoFax> juacom99: I am in debian
<juacom99> ok Mysql is in..??
<NeoFax> loguser1: Try Gkrellm, superkaramba(KDE), Gdesklet(GNOME)
<NeoFax> Or my favorite conky
<tekteen> loguser1: I think the cli command ntop does it
<MilitantHippie> Hi, could anyone help me getting my wireless network card working?
<tekteen> loguser1: I am testing it
<loguser1> i need graphical
<NeoFax> juacom99: It is on the Kubuntu machine.
<loguser1> NeoFax:  ok
<juacom99> ok
<NeoFax> loguser1: You will need to go to kde-look.org for superkaramba themes if you choose that one.
<juacom99> so you alowd mysql port on kubuntu machine??
<NeoFax> Yes
<NeoFax> My router routes traffic to 192.168.1.y:3306
<juacom99> is relly rear
<juacom99> *rare
<loguser1> any other
<loguser1> ?
<tekteen> loguser: ksysguard does do it
<loguser1> how
<tekteen> U need to select it to be viewed
<loguser1> from where
<NeoFax> knemo does as well
<tekteen> go with Neo Fax's Idea
<loguser1> k
<juacom99> NeoFax: tencnicaly the lan connection should be alowd in your router anyway
<NeoFax> True, but it never hurts
<juacom99> NeoFax: lol
<juacom99> why the hell is your pc :S
<juacom99> doing that :S
<loguser1> ya.         .  knemo looks good. going to install
<NeoFax> Never know.  Could be like /etc/hosts not changing the name correctly.  i.e. comes across the lan as hostname, but translates to hostname+.local at the other end
<loguser1> NeoFax:  is there a good way to know on which menu is a newly install app present.........................
<loguser1> i installed knemo . now where to run it. i can find it any where in any menu
<NeoFax> loguser1: just run knemo from the CLI
<loguser1> cli?
<NeoFax> It should be in kcontrol
<stdin> !cli
<loguser1> comand line
<stdin> no ubotu :p
<ardchoille> Who broke the bot?
<stdin> ardchoille: netsplit
<tekteen> !ubotu
<ardchoille> ah
<NeoFax> loguser1: cli=command line interface
<tekteen> ubotu left
<stdin> seems on or two servers split, and ubotu just would be on one. he's unlucky like they
<loguser1> loguser1@loguser1-pc1dtop1:~$ knemo
<loguser1> bash: knemo: command not found
<loguser1> what now
<ardchoille> loguser1: sudo apt-get install knemo
<loguser1> its already installed
<ardchoille> Type this in cli: which knemo
<ardchoille> loguser1: Ah, it's a kicker applet, you need to add it to kicker to use it
<loguser1> loguser1@loguser1-pc1dtop1:~$ which knemo
<loguser1> loguser1@loguser1-pc1dtop1:~$
<loguser1> ardchoille:  how
<loguser1> ardchoille:  how
<master_> ciao
<ardchoille> loguser1: Right click the panel, choose Add applet to panel, search for the applet and add it to the panel
<lol> salut
<lol> je suis nouveau sous kubuntu
<neofax99> loguser1: Try this:  http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff46/neofax/?action=view&current=knemo.png
<loguser1> well. the applet is not in the list..
<neofax99> To get there do in KDE Alt+F2.  In the run command type kcontrol.
<lol> lol
<neofax99> You may need to logout of KDE for it to take
<ardchoille> loguser1: type this in cli: apt-cache policy knemo | grep Installed
<lol> My name is LOL
<ardchoille> lol: I cannot begin to tell you how many times you will get hilighted
<loguser1> k
<tekteen> lol
<ardchoille> loguser1: Did it tell you which version was installed?
<josei> hola a todos
<josei> soy novato en esto
<josei> hay mas canales?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<MilitantPotato> Hey
<MilitantPotato> my wife's PC can see my samba shares aswell as her own, but I can't see our workgroup
<ardchoille> hi MilitantPotato
<fyrmedic> What is the best way to synchronize my laptop with my desktop?
<fyrmedic> rsync or something else?
<MilitantPotato> via the web?
<BluesKaj> MilitantPotato, depending on yout lans speed and wifes pc speed , it can sometimes take up to 15 secs for the workgroup to show up on konq using smb:/
<fyrmedic> no local
<MilitantPotato> BluesKaj: it's saying Unable to find any workgroups on your local network.  A firewall could be blocking it.
<MilitantPotato> When I attempt to browse the samba network
<eljefe__> Anyone read Linux Journal?  There was an article some time ago about making DVDs and it mentioned a good program used to encode video to be DVD-compliant... what was it??
<vbgunz> anybody play foolbillard in Gutsy? it worked beautifully in Feisty *but* relaunching it for the first time in Gutsy, something is wrong with the display :(
<BluesKaj> what are you browsing with, MilitantPotato ?
<vbgunz> I mean, the graphics shimmer, glitter, vibrate, not sure how to explain it :(
<MilitantPotato> Dolphin
<MilitantPotato> weird, i think it's just not saving the config I entered in KControl
<eljefe__> or, how can I create a DVD with an mpeg slideshor from Digikam?
<BluesKaj> hmm, never tried dolphin , konq always works with smb
<MilitantPotato> oops stopped networking :D
 * BluesKaj has to study up on chroot , but it seems like a heck of alot of trouble just to get google earth to work on amd64 gutsy
<stdin> BluesKaj: that was the only way to do flash/java not too long ago
<BluesKaj> <---- naturally lazy and not too inclined to do it tonite :)
<BluesKaj> stdin, the proprietary 8.42 ATI driver is quite fast vs the old restricted on fgl_ glxgears ...over 50% more fps
<stdin> I have an intel GPU, it's more than enough for compiz and 3d accelerated stuff and has open drivers </gloat>
<SlimG> Does anyone have links to screenshots etc. for the KDE4 RC1 ?
<Dragnslcr> Heh, that's one of the main reasons I got a Dellbuntu laptop for my girlfriend
<BluesKaj> yeah , I know I should quit griping and get a decent grphx card :)
<Dragnslcr> kubuntu.org says KDE4 RC1 packages are available
<Dragnslcr> (in case anyone wants to change the topic)
<Dragnslcr> I saw that and thought "wow, RC1? The final release isn't supposed to be until December"
<Dragnslcr> Then I realized that it's already late November
<MilitantPotato> .
<MilitantPotato> :(
<bmk789__> do bluetooth headphones work in KDE?
<stdin> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<stdin> maybe
<MilitantPotato> test
<Dragnslcr> MilitantPotato- fail
<MilitantPotato> :(
<ardchoille> lol
<bicareloaded-lin> Hay actividad aqui???
<Dragnslcr> Will the new KDE4 packages eventually (before 8.04) get moved over to the standard repositories, or will the 7.10 packages always be in a special repository that you have to add manually?
<acemo> is it bad if i didnt remove the kdelibs5 before trying to install kde4 rc1?
<acemo> i cant remove the kdelibs5 now, but cant install kde4 rc1 either..
<acemo> is it bad if i didnt remove the kdelibs5 before trying to install kde4 rc1?
<acemo> i cant remove the kdelibs5 now, but cant install kde4 rc1 either..
<stdin> acemo: re recommend removing ALL previous packages
<stdin> *we
<stdin> unless you know how to use dpkg well
<acemo> stdin: what i did was just update and upgrade after adding the repository
<stdin> not a good idea
<stdin> files and packages have changed
<acemo> i noticed
<stdin> you really should purge all the old packages then install the new ones
<stdin> just updating won't even install all the packages, even if it did install it would be incomplete
<acemo> stdin: yeah i noticed
<stdin> and you'll also notice a new version of konversation in there too, but that's just my fault there :P
<acemo> stdin: heres the output of trying to remove kdelibs5 now... http://pastebin.com/m20c48d84
#kubuntu 2007-11-21
<stdin> acemo: give this a go "sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)'|cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime"
<stdin> and also well done acemo, yours is the very first support question for RC1 ;)
<acemo> stdin: http://pastebin.com/d384a0760 theres the result of ur command
<acemo> cool, im the first to screw up RC1
<jackuess> am i the only one getting errors when trying to install kde4rc1?
<vit_> hi
<acemo> jackuess: i hope you didnt do what i did..
<stdin> acemo: add "kdebase-workspace-bin libplasma1" to the end of the command
<jackuess> i get errors conserning the kwin package
<jackuess> my error messages is in swedish
<stdin> jackuess: you did remove all the old kde4 beta package before installing the RC1 packages?
<acemo> stdin: that seems to work, atleast its removing something :)
<jackuess> yes
<jackuess> at least i think so
<stdin> jackuess: is it an apt-get error?
<jackuess> yes
<jackuess> dpkg: fel vid hantering av /var/cache/apt/archives/kwin-kde4_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu2~gutsy2~ppa1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<jackuess>  försöker skriva över "/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/apps/kcmkwm.png" som också finns i paketet kde4artwork-data
<jackuess> the last line would be something like "trying to overwrite <the file>"
<stdin> you didn't remove everything :p
<acemo> stdin: were getting there :) Package kdelibs5 is not installed, so not removed
<NickPresta> :wq
<stdin> jackuess: give this a go "sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)'|cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime"
<NickPresta> damnit, wrong window with focus :)
<stdin> acemo: that's ok, as long as there are no other errors
<acemo> stdin: nope, it lets me install the new packages now
<StFS> crap... my setup just stopped showing me the login screen when I start my computer up... I just get a console screen... but if I log into that and run "startx" then everything loads up great... I've tried looking at the logs but I can't find anything there (but I also don't quite know what logs I should be looking at... I've looked at the Xorg log, the kdm log, messages and syslog)
<jackuess> that gives me an "unfullfilled dependencies error"
<acemo> stdin: or atleast lets me download them
<stdin> acemo: good, best way to install is "sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime"
<acemo> stdni: im running that command atm
<stdin> jackuess: put LANG=C before the apt-get command and post to pastebin
<StFS> anybody got an idea of how I can figure out what's going on when my computer doesn't start X at startup?
<jackuess> stdin: i managed to run the previous command you recomended
<stdin> ok, if that gives no errors then run this
<stdin> "sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime"
<jackuess> should i try to install kde4 again?
<jackuess> okay
<jackuess> thx
<acemo> stdin: at the step where u install kdm-kde4 it asks wich to use as default, u suggest to use kdm as default? only other option is kdm-kde4
<jackuess> stdin: many thanks, now it worked
<stdin> yeah, it doesn't matter as you'll be using the kde3 kdm
<acemo> stdin: k
<stdin> hopefully we'll have the rest of the RC1 up tomorrow, I'm uploading kdepim-kde4 now
<acemo> okay.. should be installed now.. lets try it out ^.^
<FroggyTheGreat> hmm
<FroggyTheGreat> Anyone here got Amarok to work with a Creative Zen Touch?
<FroggyTheGreat> All I can find are tutorials for Edgy.
<NickPresta> FroggyTheGreat, I assume the CZT uses the MTP protocol. If so, you should be able to use Amarok by setting up a new MTP device and then hitting "Connect" in Amarok when the ZT is connected
<modjo> !libmysql-java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmysql-java - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<modjo> im having troubles with my java-mysql connector. any ideas?
<acemo> stdin: seems to work :) am in kde4 now
<modjo> im having troubles with my libmysql-java JDBC connector. any ideas?
<stdin> acemo: good to know :)
<acemo> theres no K button tho.. (the start button thingy)
<FroggyTheGreat> NickPresta - It doesn't find the device.
<stdin> acemo: you have to add it, it's an applet
<stdin> it may be a RC1, but it's still buggy
<acemo> stdin: ahh alright
<stdin> s/applet/plasmoid/ :)
<sirina> hey yay! RC1 is in Kubuntu reps! :-)
<stdin> sirina: almost
<acemo> can u also add it to the task bar yet?
<stdin> acemo: try it and see
<stdin> sirina: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<[ka]killer> hey
<FroggyTheGreat> Hmm.  Gnomad2 worked, apparently.  Let's see if I can populate it.
<NickPresta> FroggyTheGreat, is the CZT a MTP device or is it set to UMS? If it is indeed MTP, make sure you have libmtp installed and then make sure mtp-tools is installed. Then try connecting the device from the command line (mtp-connect). if that doesn't work, perhaps the CZT isn't supported
<acemo> stdin: thingy is... right clicking on task bar does nothing
<[ka]killer> bah nvm cant deal with this tonight
<sirina> thx stdin. :-)
<stdin> acemo: the task bar is a plasmoid too, some bits work others don't. right click the desktop to open the plasmoid adder (or use the little icon in the top right)
<FroggyTheGreat> Lemme make sure about mtp-tools.
<modjo> im having troubles with my libmysql-java JDBC connector. any ideas?
<FroggyTheGreat> mtp-tools wasn't installed, adding now.
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support channel | Download Gutsy http://kubuntu.org/download.php | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC1 http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php | Want to help? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<acemo> stdin: i got the K button on the desktop now, just cant seem to put it in the task bar
<Dragnslcr> stdin- you know if KDE4 will make it over to the standard repositories before 8.04, or will it stay in a special repository you have to add manually?
<stdin> acemo: like i said, it's still a bit buggy on the desktop side. you'll find some help in #kde4-devel
<mot_> anybody know if there are libgpod 0.6.0 binaries out there?
<mot_> i can't seem to compile from source. i'm getting very strange errors.
<mot_> Making all in po
<mot_> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/mot/Desktop/libgpod-0.6.0/po'
<mot_> file=`echo de | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
<mot_>           && rm -f $file &&  -o $file de.po
<mot_> /bin/sh: line 1: -o: command not found
<mot_> make[2]: *** [de.gmo] Error 127
<stdin> Dragnslcr: it'll be in gutsy-backports/universe sometime soon, and it'll be in universe in 8.04
<stdin> !paste | mot_
<ubotu> mot_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<acemo> stdin: thanks, its great so far, just a few things left to fix but its no final yet :)
<Dragnslcr> Is backports "pre-release" in Adept?
<acemo> lol okay i shoudl not have done that... brb hehe
<stdin> Dragnslcr: no, it's "Unsupported Packages"
<stdin> Dragnslcr: RC1 isn't in there yet, you'll have to wait or use the repository from the announcement for now
<stdin> for those that are stuck with installing the KDE4 RC1 see !brokenkde4
<stdin> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<stdin> (all one line)
<FroggyTheGreat> Ok, Gnomad2 is what I needed, then.  Cool.
<acemo> stdin: thats a nice one.
<stdin> acemo: I have to sleep sometime so people can pester ubotu now :p
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<acemo> stdin: hehe =)
<Dragnslcr> Will having KDE3 and KDE4 installed at the same time be a bit more idiot-proofed for the release?
<stdin> well, probably not :p
<Dragnslcr> I may try RC1 if I have free time in the next couple weeks. I'm asking about release stuff more for my girlfriend's laptop
<stdin> that's why we say to remove all old kde4 package
<stdin> if you have no kde4 package is just one apt-get install, if you have old package, it's my hacky command ^
<stdin> then apt-get
<Dragnslcr> So we'll be stuck manually setting the environment variables?
<Dragnslcr> Or will the last "To run it as a full session install kdm-kde4..." step be the only thing required?
<stdin> we may have a more elegant system in place by then
<Dragnslcr> Heh, alright
<stdin> but this is all pre-release and changing all the time, so having any system is impossible
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, understandable
<acemo> think kubuntu 8.04 will have kde4 as default?
<stdin> and we install it in it's own separate directory, so it doesn't interfere. thats why you need the exports, so the system knows where to look
<Dragnslcr> It took me long enough to convince my girlfriend to accept Kubuntu for her new laptop. I'd be a bit worried about installing KDE4 for her if there isn't an easy way to get back to KDE3
<stdin> acemo: not a chance in hell :)
<Dragnslcr> acemo- definitely not
<Dragnslcr> acemo- 8.04 is an LTS version
<stdin> there will be special KDE4 (non-LTS) CDs  (or that's the plan)
<acemo> hmm yeah.. for LTS it would be kinda really dared..
<acemo> stdin: thats great =)
<Dragnslcr> So even now, all that would be required to switch would be to copy the kde4.desktop file and add the export lines to startkde?
<stdin> basically
<stdin> that and a few sacrifices to the gods of KDE
<stdin> oh, and I hope you all enjoy the svn konversation that will be installed when you update :)
<stdin> I forgot to remove some old package from the archive and it's too late now :p
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> Maybe I'll wait a bit before switching from XChat then
<NickPresta> How can I find out how many installed applications I have (not including libraries, etc)?
<acemo> ohh crap, i knew it was a bad idea to try out rc1 in the evening.. 5 hours till my alarm goes off ;/
<stdin> acemo: what? I haven't slept in two days getting these packages out and you're complaining about a few hours? :P
<stdin> and it's already tomorrow
 * tekteen has awakened from the grave
<acemo> stdin: its just.. that always when i think of going to bed early.. i end up in bed late
<stdin> when ever I think of going to bed...
<stdin> I drink coffee
<Dragnslcr> Hehe
<Dragnslcr> You have a coffee fund we should donate a few bucks to?
<stdin> I could probably live off it (have been the last couple days)
<stdin> I'll probably sleep until next year after I get these last few packages built
<juacom99> hi
<juacom99> someon here use kdetv??
<Max-P> Hi all, can someone tell me how to disable the Power Manager?
<stdin> right click > Quit
<Dragnslcr> Hm, KControl doesn't have a power management section
<Max-P> It starts each time a start my computer
<Max-P> I want to completely disable it
<stdin> remove kde-guidance-powermanager ?
<Max-P> I will try
<Dragnslcr> Are you talking about just the monitor turning off?
<intRandom> how do you go about changing the size of your Xephyr session?
<sven_> With what program can communicate over the serial port?
<Max-P> I want to disable it because I get 2 betteries icons (The PowerManager and KLaptop)
<Max-P> I want to keep the KLaptop one only
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<sven_> I need to communicate with a sun server over a serial port
<Dragnslcr> If you close it and it starts every time you log in, did you check to make sure you don't have it in your Autostart directory?
<Max-P> Already checked
<Max-P> It starts only on battery
<stdin> Dragnslcr: it's in the system-wide autostart dir
<Max-P> I will check
<Dragnslcr> Ah
<Max-P> Where is the system-wide autostart dir?
<stdin> /usr/share/autostart/guidance-power-manager.desktop
<Dragnslcr> Well, since I don't have a laptop, I'll just shut up now
<Max-P> I have it!
<biovore> sven_: minicom
<stdin> you could remove kde-guidance-powermanager to uninstall it, if you just delete the file then it'll come back when kde-guidance-powermanager get's an update
<biovore> sven_:  But you probably will need to know what your doing to use it..
<Max-P> so I can remove the kde-guidance-powermanager package?
<intRandom> stdin: how do you go about changing the screen size of your Xephyr session?
<sFEARs> hello
<stdin> intRandom: Xephyr -screen WIDTHxHEIGHT :1
<stdin> also see $ Xephyr --help
<Max-P> Thanks stdin, it works
<randorfer> has anyone install the kde4 release canidate?
<jalbert> I'm having some trouble mounting my NTFS partition from Feisty
<randorfer> jalbert:  is ntfs-3g installed?
<jalbert> one sec
<jalbert> lemme make sure
<biovore> mount -t ntfs /dev/<device> /media/<dir>
<randorfer> so no one has tried to install the kde4 release canidate yet??
<geos> Hi
<stdin> several have
<gribelu> i tried.. but failed
<biovore> It has a lot of bugs still..
<gribelu> some dependancy problems
<geos> I tried installing kde4 rc1 --- no success
<geos> same here
<randorfer> ahh, alight then ill stay away ;-)
<biovore> I build it from SVN here...
<stdin> !brokenkde4 | gribelu
<ubotu> gribelu: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
 * stdin is glad he added that now
<gribelu> i never had any kde4 packages
<gribelu> so nothing to remove :)
<biovore> yes.. kde4 bot thing..
<gribelu>  kdebase-dev-kde4: Depends: kdebase-kde4 (= 4:3.96.0-1ubuntu1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed
<gribelu> and so on
<stdin> gribelu: what was the command you used
<gribelu> sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime
<gribelu> after adding the repo on the rc1 page
<biovore> what ubuntu version..
<gribelu> gutsy + hardy repos
<biovore> might explain it..
<biovore> gusty only.. hardy will break things..
<gribelu> hmm
<stdin> if you have gutsy then the'll be in universe
<stdin> soon
<randorfer> what repo is the kde4 stuff located in?
<gribelu> would it help if i just change the repos back to the gutsy ones?
<stdin> randorfer: see the topic
<randorfer> answered even before i answer
<biovore> www.kubuntu.org has some links for kde4
<stdin> gribelu: no, if you have hardy you need hardy packages
<biovore> else just build it from source..
<gribelu> damn
<stdin> hardy packages are being made, the ones in the gutsy PPA repo are backports of them
<gribelu> i knew it was dumb to use hardy at this point... still did it
<stdin> and there will eventually go in gutsy-backports
<gribelu> ah
<gribelu> so i'll just wait
<gribelu> beats compiling
<stdin> make sure to remove any kde4 package that may have installed (if any)
<gribelu> i'll probably hit dependency stuff there as well
<MilitantPotato> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gribelu> stdin: as in packages that start with kde4*? or also libqt4*?
<stdin> gribelu: not libqt4*
<gribelu> cool, thanks
<stdin> "sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime" should catch them all
<gribelu> nothing to remove here.. so i'll just wait for the hardy packages :D
<stdin> yep
<gribelu> does kde4 work kinda?
<stdin> it works sorta yeag
<stdin> still has plenty of bugs
<stdin> but it's better than the betas'
<stdin> and if kdegraphics-kde4 and kdeedu-kde4 start building I can actually sleep
<gribelu> i recently installed ubuntu.. and i remembered why i was using kde for the last few years.. so i thought i'd use this box to test kde4
<fer> ?
<bfl> can someone tell me how i can get emerald working on kubuntu? I have an emerald themer and compiz installed and working. I just can't emerald themes working.
<geos> sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime works here too! Thanks
<stdin> it should do, it's of my own design ;)
<stdin> bfl: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion#head-3f62aec4d410bb7d9a17dc47f6b04f73638dc368
<bfl> is it obligated to install the other emerald thems?
<bfl> stdin: i've found some emerald them on kde-look and just want to use that
<stdin> bfl: then you should open them with the emerald theme manager
<bfl> yes and it imports perfect
<bfl> but how do i activate it?
<stdin> click on it
<bfl> nothing changes then
<stdin> that's how it's supposed to work
<stdin> you just click it and it should activeate
<stdin> *activate
<bfl> is there something icould have forget?
<stdin> try asking in #compiz-fusion
<stdin> see if they know
<bfl> k, thanks for the help
<MilitantPotato> Where are the IP tables stored?
<bmk789__> can someone recommend a good podcast downloading program for KDE?
<stdin> in memory afaik
<stdin> bmk789__: amarok ?
<bmk789__> stdin: do i need a plugin?
<stdin> no
<stdin> built-in
<MilitantPotato> Firestarter keeps blocking samba while open, it doesn't give any errors though.
<Zombocom> if I want to reconfigure my xserver
<PeterPan^> http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/916/snapshot1du0.jpg              how to stop
<sFEARs> i have a link to my windows partition that shows up on my desktop when i boot.. how do i disable that?
<Zombocom> because I know the drivers/video card can handle higher resolutions
<biovore> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> biovore: wrong error
<stdin> that happens when adept isn't opened with kdesu
<biovore> that too
<PeterPan^> ?
<gribelu> stdin: any clue when the kde4 hardy packages will be up? thanks
<PeterPan^>  can any one hear me
<Zombocom> yes
<Zombocom> they're debating your problem
<PeterPan^> k
<Zombocom> apparently the program isn't being run in administrative mode
<Zombocom> so you can't do anything with i
<Zombocom> t
<stdin> gribelu: not sure, depends on what other packages are building and how long they take
<PeterPan^> it is
<Zombocom> check the kicker's shortcut
<PeterPan^> what?
<stdin> PeterPan^: try Alt-F2 and put in  kdesu adept_manager      if that works then it wasn't being run as roto
<stdin> *root
<gribelu> i guess i may have to sleep
<Zombocom> I gotta eat dinner, I'll be back later with my problems everyone
<sFEARs> i have a link to my windows partition that shows up on my desktop when i boot.. how do i disable that?
<draik> ardchoille: BluesKaj:  SHE'S ALIVE!
<PeterPan^> what will Alt-F2 and put in  kdesu adept_manager        do
<stdin> gribelu: should be by tomorrow hopefully, we spent 2 days uploading the packages yesterday and today
<draik> ardchoille: BluesKaj: I figured it out.
<draik> stdin: You too.
<draik> ardchoille: BluesKaj: stdin: He's how you get a Dell to work... CLEAR CMOS
<stdin> PeterPan^: run adept manager as root
<PeterPan^> k
<PeterPan^> ill try
<gribelu> stdin: good luck with that then
<PeterPan^> whats alt f2 for ?
<stdin> PeterPan^: the run command dialog
<PeterPan^> k
<stdin> gribelu: after I've uploaded the last package today, I'll get to seep too :p
<crazy_bus>  I'm trying to backup a dvd with k9copy.  But while it is set to 4400mb,  k3b tells me the created file is 4.5gb's and excedes the capacity of a dvd by 101.9mb's.  Why is this
<stdin> because it only tried to make a file that big, it's not guaranteed to be exactly that
<geos> does anyone know how to move widgets?
<crazy_bus> stdin: so should I set the file size smaller?
<stdin> yeah, give it a go
<stdin> geos: you mean plasmoids, and they should move by click and dragging. if not then it's probably a bug, still plenty of those about
<geos> ok, though the behavour might be changed from beta3 to rc1
<stdin> it has in svn, but building in a closed system isn't the same so different bugs arrise
<loguser1> no use with kdesu
<stdin> loguser1: try opening konsole and running "sudo apt-get update", then try adept again
<stdin> loguser1: if there are any errors then post them to pastebin
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<loguser1>  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<stdin> try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<stdin> loguser1: use the pastebin rather than flooding me with /msgs
<loguser1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45320/
<stdin> loguser1: ok now do "sudo apt-get -f install"
<stdin> or "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" if that wan's to remove packages
<loguser1> st http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45321/
<loguser1> whats -f install for?
<stdin> loguser1: trys to fix
<loguser1> k
<stdin> loguser1: adept should work now
<loguser1> now its fine
<loguser1> thx!
<stdin> :)
<loguser1> stdin:  can you tell a good p2p app
<stdin> !p2p
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<stdin> several there
<loguser1> any best
<loguser1> ?
<stdin> I don't know, never use any
<BluesKaj> ktorrent
<stdin> try them, see what you like
<MilitantPotato> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BluesKaj> the donkeys are clunky on linux
<loguser1> and i dont knw why.        limewire and kazaa (in windows) and not searching any thing for me. and lime wire doesnet even connects....................
<stdin> just keep discussion of P2P legal and you ask for support
<BluesKaj> ktorrent has legal sites
<stdin> BluesKaj: all P2P apps are legal, it's how you use them that may or may not be ;)
<BluesKaj> :)
<loguser1> what could be the reason
<Greenery> try emule
<Greenery> or amule
<loguser1> why its not connecting
<loguser1> or some not searching if connected
<Greenery> maybe ur behind firewall
<stdin> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<loguser1> Greenery:  ya. i have cable internet.. do you think they have stop it?
<loguser1> i have not firewall on my pc
<Greenery> not even router?
<loguser1> i dont know these things. i  have cable net . by lan card
<loguser1> so can they restrict it?         and how can i use it?
<Greenery> it could be caused by ur ISP, they might block it. So u might as well ask ur ISP abt it
<loguser1> ok
<loguser1> how can an isp block such a things. they block the ports that it uses?
<Greenery> yeah most likely
<loguser1> if i chant the ports. that will do..?
<Greenery> chant?
<loguser1> if i chant the ports used in limewire*. that will do..?
<loguser1> chant.?
<loguser1> what?
<Greenery> i really dont understand u, sorry
<sledge> loguser1: You mean 'shut?'
<loguser1> sledge:  what?
<loguser1> Greenery:  whats chant?
<loguser1> Greenery:  if i change the ports number that limewire uses. then it will work?
<Greenery> oh change
<Zombocom_away> hey everyone
<Zombocom_away> if I want to reconfigure my xserver to run in a higher res
<Zombocom_away> because I know that the card can take it
<Greenery> well it can if ur not behind any firewall
<Zombocom_away> how do I do that
<loguser1> k
<stdin> !resolution | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BluesKaj> Zombocom, k-menu/system settings/monitor&display/hardware-tab/admin mode...set your res on the slider
<stdin> Zombocom: and dont' change nick on away
<loguser1> how to upgrade kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 ?       and maintaiiining the same apps and settings. ?
<stdin> loguser1: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<loguser1> thx
<jeff____> .
<jagcorvair> Ok. DVD plays, but it's "scrambled"
<jagcorvair> DVD plays in Kaffeine
<jeff____> silly question... why can't I find "advanced desktop effects settings" in my install?
<jalbert> hmmm I installed the ntfs-3g packages but it still won't see any NTFS filesystems
<jalbert> I have an NTFS partition on my hdd, an NTFS DVD-ROM and an external NTFS hdd
<loguser1>  last thing. if i pluge that hardrive to an other pc. with different hardware. like from p3 to p4. will kubuntu work
<jalbert> it's teling me I need root access to unmount my CDROM drive
<stdin> jeff____: because kubuntu doesn't come pre-installed with compiz
<stdin> loguser1: should work fine
<loguser1> windows do not work with sligh hardware change.............
<stdin> loguser1: you may have to reconfigure the graphics and network, but that's about it
<loguser1> k
<stdin> loguser1: I know, but linux is not windows :)
<loguser1> :) ya
<loguser1> so i can use any hardware..........
<jeff____> stdin: I thought 7.10 did?  Adept shows compiz installed
<stdin> yeah
<stdin> jeff____: Ubuntu does, not Kubuntu
<stdin> !compiz | jeff____
<ubotu> jeff____: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jeff____> stdin: thanks. I'm off to read!
<Dragnslcr> jeff__- also make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installe
<stdin> Dragnslcr: the guide says to install it
<Greenery> what's the equivalent of compiz in KDE 4?
<jagcorvair> !kaffeine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jagcorvair> !info kaffeine
<ubotu> kaffeine: versatile media player for KDE 3. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.5-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2180 kB, installed size 6128 kB
<jagcorvair> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stdin> Greenery: kwin composite
<Greenery> still underdevelop?
<stdin> yeah, kde4 is at the Release Candidate 1 now
<stdin> still got a while to go
<Greenery> i'm waiting when KDE4 is very stable enough
<gribelu> january then :)
<stdin> that's not "very stable", that's "barely out the door"
<gribelu> will rock though
<gribelu> nothing is 'very stable' anyway
<stdin> KDE always rocKs
<gribelu> i'll take 'stable'
<Greenery> lol
<gribelu> stdin: after using ubuntu (gnome) for 2 weeks after a few years of kde.. i looooooooooooooove kde
<gribelu> everything crashes and i can configure nothing
<stdin> I've been a "kde guy" for >10years
<gribelu> keep it up
<stdin> never did like gnome
<gribelu> i think it's the future
<gribelu> in linux anyway
<stdin> kde4 will make gome look like a child's toy
<gribelu> used to be somewhat ugly
<stdin> which gnome actually is
<gribelu> kde4 will fix it
<gribelu> gnome is like a dev's toy
<stdin> how can kde be ugly when it's look is entirely configurable? if you don't like it, change it :)
<gribelu> something to use... but not to live with
<Greenery> sweet they got videos of Kwin Composite on youtube
<gribelu> stdin: out of the box though..
<stdin> out of the box it has the "windows" interface, just because it's the simplest interface and the one new uses expect
<stdin> low learning-curve to start with
<Greenery> yeah easy for windows user to get use to
<stdin> then you click Settings and your mind blows :p
<gribelu> i hope kde4 will still be somewhat compatible with compiz-fusion because i don't think their own 3dee stuff will live too long
<stdin> I remember spending weeks configuring every conceivable options in kde2
<stdin> was a fun few weeks too
<gribelu> stdin: the widgets still look like they are bolted on the apps though... till i install something better that is.
<gribelu> not trying to trash it just saying
<stdin> gribelu: that's because they really are bolted to the apps :p
<stdin> (in 3x)
<gribelu> in gnome i configured everything i could but it still sucks and nothing looks like i wanted it to... in kde i managed to do it and it was stable too
<gribelu> the good thing is that linux is becoming usable and that's what matters ;)
<stdin> Qt4 is a great tool too, it makes generating a fully interactive and nice looking GUI app really easy
<stdin> I made my 1st working Qt4 app after 3 days of reading
<stdin> and that's with me being a C++ noob too
<gribelu> and i'll be able to share Basket notes with people that use windows and macs
<gribelu> :D
<gribelu> how will the windows compatibility work btw? is it like installing the .net framework or something?
<stdin> well Qt just works on windows mac and *nix
<stdin> same source code for all
<stdin> if it works on one, it should (if not using platform specific features) work on all
<gribelu> so the windows user just installs the app without any other (big) libs and stuff?
<biovore> if you build static yes..
<stdin> they install Qt, but that's not a big deal. they already install Qt if they have google earth or skype
<biovore> alot of things use QT
<gribelu> i always hated installing .net/mono apps simply because i had to install a big framework..
<stdin> and they seem fine with using firefox (which uses static GTK+)
<stdin> which us HUGE
<stdin> they probably already have Qt, if not, they get an .exe to install it, or go to trollteck and  download it
<gribelu> but for example BasKet is one app that i'd like to share with some people in my team.. would be cool if it would just work (if the devs make it compatible that is)
<stdin> getting kdelibs to compile on windows is the hardest part
<stdin> and the most important
<gribelu> duh :D\
<stdin> it's been *nix only for so long it needed a complete rewrire
<stdin> as with the rest of the kde core componants
<stdin> if you can get kdelibs, kdepimlibs and kdebase to compile and install in windows, then you can get pretty much any kde app on it
<gribelu> well.. if you say it's so easy to use QT as a framework it should become a standard in no time
<stdin> Qt, not QT :p
<gribelu> my bad
<gribelu> :))
<stdin> and it must be easy if I did it :p
<gribelu> i wouldn't know... when is build UI's it's in html and css
<stdin> learnt some basic C++ (ie: finished my beginners book) last month and spent a few days reading the Qt guides and tutorials
<stdin> I didn't use any html/css, just pure C++
<stdin> that's what was so cool
<stdin> I don't even have to be a good designer :p
<gribelu> i'm a web developer.. but i always wanted to try some C stuff
<gribelu> tried it too but only as a toy
<Zombocom> hey
<Zombocom> what's the command for configuring xorg.conf
<Zombocom> the program that does it based upon Q&A
<stdin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zombocom> thank you
<gribelu> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gribelu> yeah
<stdin> heh
<gribelu> hey you're not sleeping.. so i guess no hardy packages yet? :))
<stdin> ok, kdeartwork-kde4 failed to build (should be a small fix), kdepim-kde build depends on a non existent package, now that's going to be a pain
<crazy_bus> I set k9copy to 4300mb and it's still making files too big for a dvd5
<stdin> this is is my ppa, I don't have any control over the ubuntu main buildds
<gribelu> hmm
<gribelu> any chance to install your packages on hardy?
<stdin> well, it took 2 days to get to this point for gutst
<stdin> gutsy*
<gribelu> i'm in a hurry because if i don't, i'll just erase this ubuntu and install a clean kubuntu... and i probably won't risk it's health with kde4
<stdin> and the source packages are in the hardy repos, just need to be built
<stdin> you can't damage the kubuntu install by installing kde4 packages
<gribelu> i can't take any more gnome :|
<stdin> why are you using hardy anyway?
<gribelu> so your ppa is no good for me?
<stdin> no, my packages are build against the gutsy version of libraries. even if you installed the package they wouldn't work
<gribelu> what if i changed my repos back to the gutsy ones?
<stdin> wouldn't work either
<gribelu> damn it... i still don't know why i changed the repos to hardy
<stdin> you'd have newer package that are available, so no change
<stdin> looks like kde4libs debs should be moving in to universe soon
<stdin> anyway, I'll come back to the packages tomorrow (or 4 hours, which ever comes first) :P
<gribelu> sleep well
 * stdin heads to bed, to sleep per chance to dream... about something other then C++ classes for a change
<jagcorvair> Why would I get this error message...
<jagcorvair> Sound server fatal error:
<jagcorvair> cpu overload, aborting
<vit_> epa que tal
<vit_> rtyw4yw4yw4wyw45y
<vit_> hola
<vit_> chao
<jagcorvair> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<lachlan> can somebody tell me what im supposed to do in the last instruction on this page http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<lachlan> i am not quite understanding what it wants me to do
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey has anyone tried installing kde 4 on their machine yet?
<jagcorvair> Does anyone know how to enable DMA in Kubuntu?
<lachlan> im trying to install it but i dont understand the final instruction on this page http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php DrUnKnMuNkY
<jagcorvair> I get this error:   HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<DaSkreech> lachlan: What don't you get?
<lachlan> it talks about moving files and the like but i dont know if they mean the text inside the files or the files themselves
<DrUnKnMuNkY> lachlan: i believe that it's just the text inside the file
<munk__> my knetworkmanager acts weird at random times.....sometimes it says that there is no device detected and sometimes just doesnt connect to a wireless network..
<DaSkreech> lachlan: it says copy in which case it doesn't matter :)
<munk__> please help
<DaSkreech> munk__: Knetworkmanager is weird
<DaSkreech> What card?
<lachlan> well yes it kinda does. do they want the text from /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop put in  /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop coz  /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop doesnt exist
<DaSkreech> lachlan: So make it
<lachlan> ok
<munk__> DaSkreech, its broadcom bcm4401-B0 100Base-TX thats what i get when i do lspci
<Dragnslcr> Creating a file and copying text into it would be exactly the same as just copying the file
<lachlan> except the file names are different dragnslcr
<DaSkreech> sudo cat /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop > /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop should work
<DrUnKnMuNkY> lachlan: this is so that you don't overwrite the existing kde boot file. it allows you to choose between kde4 and kde
<DaSkreech> sudo cp /usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop  /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop works just as well
<DaSkreech> lachlan: ^^
<DaSkreech> same thing
<DaSkreech> one copies the file one copies the contents of the file
<DrUnKnMuNkY> so i've managed to install kde 4 but the system tray as well as a good number of the visual items are totally screwed up
<DrUnKnMuNkY> would i be better asking in #kde4-devel?
<munk__> DaSkreech, what should i do?
<DaSkreech> munk__: You could stop using knetworkmanager until hardy
<DaSkreech>  the new one is loads better
<DaSkreech> DrUnKnMuNkY: #kde will do nicely
<lachlan> thanks guys im gonna see if KDE4 works in just a moment
<DaSkreech> Unless yo uare offering to fix the problems
<munk__> DaSkreech, and what do i do then cuz i dunno how to make it work without that lol...
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<munk__> thanks
<DaSkreech> I think that has a doc on raw wireless
<DaSkreech> once you get it working once jsut make it into a script
<munk__> but sometimes i use wired:-s
<munk__> what do i do then?
<DaSkreech> Wired should work fine
<DaSkreech>  just shut off knetworkmanger and wired will pick up
<munk__> but it doesnt..
<munk__> :-s
<DaSkreech> munk__: oh run sudo dhclient
<DaSkreech> assuming you have DHCP
<munk__> i do and what did that do?
<munk__> made my internet work
<munk__> thanks:D
<DaSkreech> munk__: yeah it prompts the network card to ask for an ip address
<jsubl2> I just install kubuntu today.  my ipw3945 and knetworkmanager have been doing great so far :-)
<munk__> DaSkreech,thanks a lot man this is the 3rd time u helped me..
<lachlan> thanks guys im using KDE4 now
<DaSkreech> munk__: Ah I remember two
<DaSkreech> I'm getting old :)
<DaSkreech> lachlan: enojy :)
<lachlan> thx
<DrUnKnMuNkY> lachlan: how does your system tray look? and you taskbar in general
<DaSkreech> lachlan: give us a review in 30 minutes
<munk__> jsubl2, thats great man they worked fine for me the first 3 times i installed it...but i keep playing around and messing up stuff and now it started acting funny
<lachlan> i shall post on my blog for sure
<lachlan> its nice and blue
<jsubl2> munk__: hang in there you will get the hang of it.
<munk__> DaSkreech,  you helped me before a while back...
<DaSkreech> lachlan: Ha ha :)
<DaSkreech> lachlan: have you seen the default wallpaper?
<lachlan> the new kmenu is fantastic imo much more modern
 * DaSkreech thumbs up munk__
<lachlan> im using the defult flower wallpaper
<munk__> jsubl2,  hehe i know...funny thing is i have 4 computer 3 linux boxes and a winblows(my brothers) and i have gentoo on my main one and i find gentoo a bit easier sometimes..less confusing so to say
<DaSkreech> lachlan: great! I like the command line thingy
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi
<DaSkreech> hey CPrgmSwR2
<munk__> DaSkreech, do you know about the system tray compiz problem with kubuntu? maybe how to fix it too?:P
<jesse> Help please: My graphics card is only working for certain parts of the computer.  When moving a window, it's as if it is software rendered (in kwin).  But if I switch to compiz, I can do a cube rotatation just fine.  Moving a window in either is slow.  Thank you.
<jsubl2> munk__: yeah i just quit gentoo a couple of months ago
<munk__> jsubl2, how so?
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> I avoid compiz
<CPrgmSwR2> DaSkreech: going to research the new ati drivers that was released today
<DaSkreech>  #compiz-fusion guys don't though :)
<jesse> DaSkreech: But even kwin is screwed up.
<jsubl2> munk__: just tired of it.  wanted a change
<CPrgmSwR2> jesse: not kwin3
<munk__> DaSkreech,  hehe ok...thanks..
<CPrgmSwR2> oops
<munk__> jsubl2, i see
<CPrgmSwR2> I mean kwin4 is pretty nice
<jesse> Haha
<DaSkreech> jesse: You unloaded kwin and loaded compiz ?
<jesse> DaSkreech: compiz --replace
<jesse> kwin --replace
<jesse> etc
<DaSkreech> ok
<DrUnKnMuNkY> jesse: i've found kwin to be pretty buggy on my machine at least. i was using emerald instead
<jesse> DrUnKnMuNkY: That's screwed up too.
<jesse> But at least I can make my computer look like Vista.
<lachlan> i think this laptop shouldnt be running 4. its not fast enough lol
<jesse> At least then it looks like it's supposed to screw up
<DaSkreech> DrUnKnMuNkY: kwin was buggy?
<jesse> I guess I'll go to compiz, thanks for your guys' help
<DrUnKnMuNkY> DaSkreech: for me it gave me lots of issues. windows wouldn't display properly.. usually it was just that their titlebars weren't displaying properly. i think it was a problem with compiz though. emerald+compiz has worked fine
<jesse> DrUnKnMuNkY: DaSkreech: I am using e+c
<DaSkreech> I'm really out of the compiz loop
<jagcorvair> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Tm_T> jagcorvair: you can /msg ubotu too
<lachlan> DaSkreech how does the quick access command line work?
<DaSkreech> lachlan: open the menu if you know waht you want to run (marble for instance) just type it and it will open
<killermach_> I have libdvdcss installed, but when I put my dvd movie in to watch it, I get a message about it being encrypted
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: Sorry. Thank you.
<killermach_> anyone know how to solve this, I've watched this movie on previous installs of kubuntu
<lachlan> nice
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: Would you know about DMA in Kubuntu? I keep getting an error message.
<killermach_> currently kubuntu 7.04 Fiesty
<jagcorvair> I followed the instructions per !dma, but it didn't work for me
<DrUnKnMuNkY> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jagcorvair> Kaffeine is choppy
<jagcorvair> I followed those, too, DrUnKnMuNkY
<killermach_> thanks. check link now
<Tm_T> jagcorvair: depends on what errors
<DrUnKnMuNkY> killermach_: have you tried vlc?
<jagcorvair> Tm_T:  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Tm_T> interesting
<jagcorvair> It's choppy as all heck
<Tm_T> jagcorvair: maybe for you
<DrUnKnMuNkY> jagcorvair: sorry those dvd instructions were for killermach_
<CPrgmSwR2> I didn't want to believe it :( ATI sucks at releases drivers
<jagcorvair> DrUnKnMuNkY: NP
<CPrgmSwR2> ATI released a driver with a watermark left in it
<jesse> CPrgmSwR2: Ew
<DaSkreech> AMD still needs to step up some way
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: I bet they are. Initially, it was that Kaffeine would not let me play DVDs because of "insufficient rights" and "missing plug-ins". Ran into a guy at the bar yesterday and he told me to clear the CMOS on the Dell machine. Sure enough, it works. Now, it's choppy. I read that you need DMA to avoid choppy DVD playback.
<DaSkreech> but open specs make all good
<Tm_T> jagcorvair: yup, issue in your system
<jesse> Can someone help me with resetting my configuration files regarding X and my videocard?
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: Any clue?
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: Heard of this in the past?
<Tm_T> jagcorvair: I'd say, find what is usable ioctl to your device(s) and set DMA on
<DaSkreech> !resolution | jjesse
<ubotu> jjesse: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Tm_T> jagcorvair: doublecheck your bios settings etc etc
<jesse> DaSkreech: ty
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: What is ioctl?
<Tm_T> jagcorvair: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ioctl
<apparle> series problem here SOS SOS SOS
<Tm_T> !helpme | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<apparle> the installer of gutsy crashes at 94% (installing grub) unable to boot
<apparle> tell me what to do I get GRUB error 15 on booting
<Tm_T> apparle: you have some virus protection set on for boot sectors in BIOS ?
<apparle> Tm_T: what do you mean
<Tm_T> apparle: in BIOS there should be option to "writeprotect boot sectors" or similar
<Tm_T> some systems call it virus protection
<Tm_T> if it's on, it could mess your GRUB install
<Tm_T> so you might like to turn it off while installing system
<apparle> Tm_T: do you ean BIOS protect in BIOS setup
<Tm_T> apparle: mmm, shouldn't be that, but, erm, who knows how it is called there
<Tm_T> so try that too
<Malkavoru> i noticed i had a hard time installing grub with my schools old desktops, they had some old gateways or somthing i believe. Probably unrelated so ill keep quiet
<Tm_T> gateway?
<zaraki> evening.. whats up
<apparle> is there any method by which I only have to install grub and not the whole setup aain
<zaraki> you can boot up a live distro and do a repair on the mbr
<Malkavoru> yes, the school had the old cheepo desktops, they were the old gateway brand machines. Wont install ubuntu or any other grub OS.
<apparle> I have repaired the MBR in such a way that only windows bootloader starts
<apparle> I can boot from windows right now
<zaraki> you did a fixboot in windows recovery?
<apparle> zaraki: Yes I have done that from Win XP but what to do about linux. now only WIn starts
<zaraki> you need to reinsert grub into the mbr this should get you in the right direction
<zaraki> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dr_willis> there is the  !fixgrub wiki page that  details how to restore the grub boot loader
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dr_willis> read it carefully. :) you need to use ONE method to reinstall grub.  someone in here the other day missunderstood and tried to do them all.
<DaSkreech> Oh lord
<zaraki> Dr_willis: do you have a link to configure and start/stop artsd for kde?
<DaSkreech> spdos
<Dr_willis>  if its a service  it would be 'sudo /etc/init.d/artsd stop'
<Dr_willis> It dont seem to be a service. :0
<Dr_willis> !arts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !artsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about artsd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noobie> !artsd
<noobie> ??
<noobie> ohh well
<Dr_willis> Hmm..  the alsa page may have some info on it
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zaraki> danke.. i'll read over these and try to fix my stuff
<noobie> can someone give me link or somewhere that tell me how to install beryl on Gutsy ?
<DaSkreech> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<noobie> thanks mann
<noobie> i just got my CDs from Shipi
<noobie> shiptit
<noobie> and i just finish installing it
<noobie> thanks a lot for the link though
<echo> how to find a song?
<DaSkreech> echo: Sorry?
<noobie> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<echo> thk
<echo> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<apparle> does the installer doanything after installing grub
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Grub is one of the last things it does.. Not sure if its the last or not..
<apparle> Dr_willis: my setup crashes at 94%(installing grub) . Will it do if I repair the MBR
<Dr_willis> apparle,  no idea - You using the live cd ? or alternative install cd?
<Dr_willis> try it and see is about all i can say.
<apparle> live CD
<apparle> Anybody here wo actually knows what all the installer in live CD works
<Dr_willis> I always install with the Alternative Install cd. Sorry. only used the live cd installer a few times
<apparle> Dr_willis: I don't have any choice as shipit ships the live CD
<DaSkreech> apparle: Wait what?
<DaSkreech> they don't ship both any more?
<DaSkreech> Or maybe they only did that for LTS
<apparle> DaSkreech: do you know if live cd installer does anything else after grub install
<DaSkreech> I can find out
<DaSkreech> apparle: It is the last step the only thing run after that is a script to ask you if you would like to reboot
<DaSkreech> So reinstall grub and reboot You should be good
<Airforce55555> has anybody here seen pans labyrinth?
<Dr_willis> Airforce55555,  i saw how they advertised the *@(@#*#@ out of it. :) and figured if they had to market it that hard... it must be about as good as that Godzilla movie was. (not)
<Dr_willis> :)
<mordaunt> is there some way to disable unresponsible application greying?
<Airforce55555> from what i can get from youtube. its freakin amazing movie
<mordaunt> if you use compiz that is
<Airforce55555> im interested becausse i just say L.D. Bell high school marching band do a show on it
<Dr_willis> Airforce55555,  try stage6.com
<Airforce55555> full movie/
<Airforce55555> ?
<Dr_willis> wont know untill ya look. :)
<Dr_willis> they got a trailer i see on the fast search i just did
<Airforce55555> i cant find the movie there :P
<Dr_willis> way it normally works for me.. they will have the full movie.. in spanish..
<Dr_willis> :P
<apparle> DaSkreech: thank GOD. just tell me which method should I use to repair the GRUB by Super GRUB disk or by live CD method
<Airforce55555> nvm wrong search XD
<DaSkreech> apparle: Live CD works fine
<DaSkreech> Airforce55555: It's a ok Movie. Nice Story.
<DaSkreech> just no one has done anything like it in a long time
<Airforce55555> I want to see it. that marching show was good and it sounds like a good movie
 * Dr_willis marches to the beat of a drummer with no rythm.
<apparle> DaSkreech: I am unable to understand how to repair GRUB using live CD. Could you please explain in more detail
<flaccid> !grubfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DaSkreech> apparle: ^^^
<apparle> I have read it and not able to understand it
<DaSkreech> apparle: you have windows?
<apparle> yes
<DaSkreech> Vista?
<apparle> XP
<apparle> DaSkreech: Windows XP
<DaSkreech> OK
<apparle> what next
<DaSkreech> apparle: the quick start section should work for you
<apparle> tell me step by step I am unable to understand it. I am a new user to linux
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: I have played with all the options in the BIOS. Nothing that dealt with DMA. What am I doing wrong?
<Tm_T> jagcorvair: noo idea to be honest
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: Ok. Thanks.
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: You trying to add dma to your dvd drive?
<apparle> jagcorvair:what is your problem??
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Yes
<DaSkreech> apparle: booted into the live cd?
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: I just did that, I can help
<jagcorvair> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<apparle> DaSkreech: next
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Please do tell.
<jagcorvair> That was my error message, btw.
<DaSkreech> apparle: open konsole
<apparle> next
<apparle> sudo grub done
<apparle> next
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: Open a terminal and I will show you what I did
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: I'm ready when you are.
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: First, we'll make a copy of your hdparm file just in case: sudo cp /etc/hdparm.conf /etc/hdparm.conf.backup
<DaSkreech> apparle: type root and press tab
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: done
<apparle> I acanot do it now as I am not sitting on the computer. I will try when I am home. You tell me the steps
<DaSkreech> apparle: you have your partition with grub on it?
<DaSkreech> ah
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: kdesudo kate /etc/hdparm.conf
<apparle> DaSkreech: i don't know
<DaSkreech> well root and your grub partition
<DaSkreech> if you don't know type find /boot/grub/stage1
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Got it.
<apparle> next
<DaSkreech> Which will give you the right entry
<apparle> next
<DaSkreech> then root (partition)
<DaSkreech> setup (hard drive)
<apparle> next
<DaSkreech> quit
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: Look at this and add it to the bottom of your hdparm.conf file in kate: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/
<DaSkreech> then reboot the machine
<apparle> DaSkreech: I love you thanks
<apparle> bye
<apparle> bye everyone
<DaSkreech> Bye
<clown> hello every one
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Ummm... it's blank
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: Oops, sorry: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/?show=m6df8e1ae
<clown> i have a problem about my kmix
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Did that.
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: Save the file and you're done
<clown> what file?
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/?show=m2c91b3f1
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: I already had the file saved as such.
<DaSkreech> clown: What file for what?
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: Then you should have dma enabled for that drive
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Right. Keyword = should
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: I do this after every initial install and usually reboot at this point. I'm not sure if you actually need to reboot.
<clown> no what i mean is
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: I did a reboot and did a reboot into BIOS. Nothing
<jagcorvair> Kaffeine plays my DVDs really choppy
<clown> im using kubuntu in my dell 1520
<ardchoille> jagcorvair: :(
<jagcorvair> MPlayer is good, but everything else bails
<clown> but the sound is not work
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<earl> so my ksysguard processlist lists "apache2" several times. as far as i know, i don't run a webserver. any idea why this is?
<earl> when i kill them, they come right back too.
<earl> it also lists "getty" like 6 times.
<ardchoille> earl: open a terminal and type: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 status
<ardchoille> earl: The getty lines are normal
<earl> * Usage: /etc/init.d/apache2 {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload|start-htcacheclean|stop-htcacheclean}
<ardchoille> earl: And you haven't installed apache web server or don't want it running?
<earl> dont wnat it
<earl> and certainly don't awnt 6 instances of it
<ardchoille> earl: open a terminal and type: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<ardchoille> earl: At this point I'd take the system offline and try to determine how a web server got installed. Sounds to me like a security breach has taken place.
<earl> okay. sounds like it's gone.
<earl> no i don't think it's anything that serious.
<ardchoille> earl: Did you perhaps install lamp?
<earl> i don't think so;
<earl> i've been fooling around with a lot of different programs. kiba-dock, compiz, stuff like that.
<ardchoille> earl: Well, if you didn't install a web server, then someone else did and it's running.. serving something
<earl> its possible something installed apache as a dependency
<munk__> where are the acpi settings in kde? i cant find them again and i need to change something...i forgot where they were
<earl> next question: how do you disable kicker?
<ardchoille> earl: You don't want the kde panel at all?
<earl> now that i have kiba-dock, having the panel is redundant
<ardchoille> True
<munk__> where are the acpi settings in kde? i cant find them again and i need to change something...i forgot where they were
<ardchoille> earl: I'm not sure how to keep it from restarting when you log into kde, but to stop it for now: dcop kicker kicker quit
<earl> well i just generally kill it from ksysguard
<snowdonkey> munk__: I'm not really sure myself but try "locate acpi"
<munk__> snowdonkey, lol finds many things but i rmbr somewhere i activted something with hibernate sleep and all those and i cant rmbr where..:(
<ardchoille> earl: Or you could just set it to hide
<earl> i'd like to have it both out of sight and out of memory, but also there's no way to permanently hide it i dont think
<snowdonkey> munk__: hibernate.sh?
<munk__> no it was some gui somewhere i didnt edit the file myself..
<clown> hello
<earl> next question: have you been having trouble with getting your lappy to sleep?
<earl> mine refuses to go to sleep correctly
<clown> this the first time using the linux
<jagcorvair> How can I add VLC as the player option when I put a DVD in the drive?
<clown> so i dont now
<clown> what im going to do
<clown> i install kubuntu 7.10
<snowdonkey> munk__: For simple start/stop go to KControl->System Services->Administration Mode->acpid
<clown> in my laptop
<earl> mine goes to a black screen and the processor stays hot. and then it won't wake up, i have to hold the power button to shut it off.
<clown> when i install
<clown> i dont hear any sounds
<clown> kmix is not running
<DaSkreech> !sound | clown
<ubotu> clown: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<clown>  thank you verymuch
<Dr_willis> thers some newer laptop audio chipsets that dont have linux support yet. (well alsa may need to be updated)
<surgy> whats the package name of the gtk developement kit?
<surgy> the one with the gtk-devel packages
<surgy> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<keaton> I accidently closed the volume control in the taskbar, anyone know the command to start it again?
<snowdonkey> keaton: kmix
<keaton> thanks.
<bigtrouble> ok, i need bigggg help here: can't start *any* of my linux distros on the other drive...can't even use the livecd!!! lol
<bigtrouble> <----coming to u live from *gulp* my winblows drive
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bigtrouble> has anyone ever heard of someone *not* being able to get the livecd to load all of a sudden?
<bigtrouble> could anyone pls help me with this filesystems disaster?
<bigtrouble> grub loads fine, just nothing else...always freezes/hangs at the 'mounting local filesystems' phase
<Nyle> what about the live cd?
<bigtrouble> it hangs too...will not complete being loaded
<Nyle> did you recently mess with hw
<TillUnn> Hello guys. Can abybody advise me any software (it will be better if it is free and open) for solving this kind of task: I have a predefined table where information is stored. For example there are 15 columns. There are a lot of people who have to manage that information, but some of them can have access only to 5 columns and others can read all but change nothing. Also I need to setup predefined values for each column os people couldn't paste their data
<TillUnn> into that columns. Is there any open and free solution for my problem?
<bigtrouble> nope, not at all...this happened tonight after a simple system total-freeze and cold boot
<Nyle> TillUnn: sql?
<TillUnn>  Nyle: yes. it would be great if it uses MySQL for example
<nite613_> Tillunn: Sounds like you're looking for a generic table front-end with column level access control.
<bigtrouble> Nyle, sorry...thought u might be talking to me...guess not
<Nyle> TillUnn: no idea
<Nyle> bigtrouble: i was
<NickPresta> TillUnn, sounds like a 30 minute job if you have any knowledge of Python and/or Django :)
<TillUnn> nite613_: yes. it is exactly what i mean. so is there any solution?
<nite613_> I don't know of anything, that's the type of thing you usualy pay a couple hundred $ to a freelancer to whip up for you in php
<bigtrouble> oh, thx :)
<Nyle> bigtrouble: unfortunately I just worked 16 hours
<TillUnn> NickPresta: yes maybe...
<Nyle> Im laying down in bed about to enjoy a well earned smoke
<Nyle> i have no energy to help anyone
<nite613_> Don't smoke in bed!
<Nyle> im just chatting cuz im bored
<bigtrouble> Nyle, that's ok...thx anyway
<Nyle>  but i can say this
<Nyle> you should maybe check your bios settings
<TillUnn> But the time is limited. And in addition there MUST be versioning support with rollback to any of previous conditions
<Nyle> did you by any chance save any settings regarding ide/raid setup or anything
<NickPresta> TillUnn, your task seems pretty specific. Perhaps a custom solution is required. I can't think of any premade models off hand...
<nite613_> Yeah, that's really a custom software job. Sounds like it could be pretty cheap, though
<nite613_> If this were 2001 I'd offer to write it for you for $400 ;)
<Nyle> nite613_: would ou do it for 18.99?
<nite613_> Nope!
<Nyle> i would
<NickPresta> I'll do it for $18.99 and hour and I promise this will take no less than 40 hours ;)
<Nyle> what?
<Nyle> is that supposed to make sense?
<Nyle> ;)
<nite613_> TillUnn: Hire Nyle, he says he can do it for $20
<Nyle> no
<Nyle> not for 20
<nite613_> Nyle, I want my $1.01 finders fee
<Nyle> for 18.99
<Lynoure> hmm
<NickPresta> Well gentlemen (and ladies), I'm off to bed for the night.
<Nyle> hmm
<Nyle> ok bye
<Nyle> bigtrouble: before you boot the live cd, hit f4 or f6 i think to modify boot options.  in the kernel parameters line, take out the boosplash option and see at which step the live cd fails to start
<Lynoure> TillUnn: you could try Rentacoder.com or somesuch, though the skills of the programmers there vary wildly.
<snowdonkey> Nyle: that or Alt + F1 to get to tty
<Nyle> snowdonkey: that doesn't show whats going on
<Nyle> it just gives you a login prompt
<snowdonkey> nyle: Ah, my mistake
<Nyle> I am going to go watch XXX
<Nyle> i have both of em
<Nyle> vin deisel or ice cube?
<TillUnn> Nyle: can i pm you?
<Nyle> why?
<Nyle> unless you wanna have cyber *** don't bother ;)
<Nyle> for all support, just ask in the channel
<TillUnn> i want to ask you some specific questions about the task i explained above. may be i could hire you? ;)
<TillUnn> So can I? :)
<Nyle> you may not
<Nyle> I am not willing to take any jobs
<TillUnn> O.K.
<Nyle> thanks for considering me though, :)
<Nyle> hope you find someone
<Creationist> Is there a way to extract a WinZip archive that is password protected without having the password?
<Lynoure> Creationist: most likely. Why do you need such a way?
<Creationist> Lynoure: I don't really NEED it.  Just downloaded a couple games from a website that want me to go to some stupid porn site, register, etc., to get the password.  Yeah, not about doing that lol
<Lynoure> Creationist: oh, sounds like the stuff you downloaded would not be safe to install anyway :)
<Creationist> Lynoure: They're mobile games for my cell phone.
<Creationist> Lynoure: But I should be able to find the same ones from a not-so-shady source. :P
<Lynoure> Creationist: If you have never heard about compromised phones, today is a good day to find out. But google probably has something on the matter of opening those.
<Creationist> Lynoure: See, my logic is, if they wanted to hijack a cell phone, why make a person jump through hoops to do it?  Perhaps to prove they're incredibly stupid? ;)
<surgy> i need a way to translate joystick events into keypress events, and joy2key doesnt seam to do the job i keep getting errors about my joystick input, askingme if im sure my kernal supports it.can anyone help me?
<surgy> !joy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> !joy2key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joy2key - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lynoure> Creationist: because in the same go you can also get your contact info to sell to spammers
<bazhang> !info joy2key
<ubotu> joy2key: Translate joystick movements into equivalent keystrokes. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-5 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 88 kB
<surgy> can you help plz?
<surgy> !info joymouse
<ubotu> Package joymouse does not exist in gutsy
<Creationist> Another question... is it possible to play mobile .jar files in Kubuntu?
<surgy> can anyone help me?
<DjDarkman> does someone know why doesn`t the php sessions work properly with an ubuntu apahce2+php install?
<emilsedgh> DjDarkman: What?!
<DjDarkman> for example <? session_start(); print_r($_SESSION); $_SESSION['x']++;?> wouldn`t work for me
<DjDarkman> it would return an empty array at second access
<emilsedgh> DjDarkman: hm, something is wrong from your side, get a phpinfo() and take a look at session stuff
<DjDarkman> session autostart is off but that shouldn`t be the problem
<emilsedgh> right, you ran session_start()
<notv> is linux written mostly in C?
<notv> or is it C++?
<bazhang> the kernel?
<notv> yea
<bazhang> isn't c++ windows?
<notv> i dont know
<bazhang> I'd guess C
<bazhang> wikipedia would have the final say though :}
<ardchoille> bazhang: C/C++ isn't OS-specific
<notv> where do i go to get my feet wet on writing drivers
<bazhang> ardchoille: no need for a trip to wikipedia then :}
<notv> theres always trips to wikipedia
<bazhang> true
<HackAvatar> you gotta give it to the bloke who thought up wikipedia
<ardchoille> Indeed
<Black_Monkey> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<pechan> ayuda
<pechan> necesito librerias para mi amule 2.1.3
<pechan> ehey
<bazhang> !es | pechan
<ubotu> pechan: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<plontaj> hello !
<plontaj> I have a problem
<acemo> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<knights> I'm new to ssh. When I've ssh'd into a remote box, is it possible for me to open files on the remote machine using apps installed on my local box? Also, how do I go about accessing my local drive from within ssh to copy files from one to the other?
<knights> Is either possible using ssh?
<ardchoille> knights: scp - secure copy
<anushantha> hi
<Bux__> hi alles iO
<god_> hello
<Tm_T> god_: interesting nick you have
<god_> thank you
<Savior> hello! does somebody know how to downgrade a package?
<Tm_T> Savior: unless you have older package somewhere safe, there's none
<Savior> so there is only one version for a package in a repo?
<girrig> HELP! My kubuntu feisty asked me last night to upgrade to Gutsy, so I did. But, about 4 package upgrades failed, but the progress bar continued growing. However, it stalled at 54%... I let it ran for over 6 hours but the upgrade stalled, so I rebooted... now I'm using it but there are several errors ocurring... no dhcp client, some commands crashing... what should I do to fix it?
<Logi> Does "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/konsole: error while loading shared libraries: libkdeprint.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" ring any bells? It's supposed to be in kdelibs5 but isn't
<Logi> I just re-installed kdelibs5, kdelibs5-data and kdelibs5-dev but to no avail. And yet packages.ubuntu.com claims that libs/kdelibs5 contains usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdeprint.so.5
<Logi> something is messed up and I'm hoping it's me...
<Logi> but... of course... I'm installing rc from another repository, so what packages.debian.org says has nothing to do with it.
<Dresken> My sound doesn't seem to be working now even tho it was working just fine before I restarted
<Dresken> Any idea what might have caused this?
<mous16> hi to all..  i see here http://kubuntu.org/packages/  that there are many programs available on the server. is possible to ad the server to apt source list? what i've to do?
<stephan_> Hi, I just downloaded a GDM theme, how do I install it?  In the login window preferences window, the themes tab has an add button, but I can't get it to 'see' the theme file?
<mous16> stephan_: you can't see the file because it's a theme for gnome, and not for kde
<stephan_> I know, I already installed GDM, and have used several gdm themes successfully, but only those that an be installed through adept.
<mous16> stephan_: o... i'm sorry, but i've no ideas!
<stephan_> Don't worry about it, I should be studying anyway
<WildeSehnsucht> hello. i have a small problem using nvclock_(qt|gtk). if i set value of "GPU clock" or "Memory clock" the system freezes and only "Reset" button helps. Is there any minimal settings for GeForce FX 5700 (AGP)?
<Dresken> How the heck do I save the changes to a file once I've run it in terminal?
<Dresken> sudo nano /etc/modules for example
<hangthedj> Dresken, i think Control+O
<hangthedj> also if you hit Control+X it will ask if you want to save
<WildeSehnsucht> In pico (nano) it''s Ctrl + O
<Jucato> in nano, Ctrl+O is write Out (save)
<Jucato> Ctrl+X is eXit
<hangthedj> but if you have unsaved stuff it asks
<hangthedj> but ctrl+o is probably the better way to go
<Jucato> Ctrl+O, Ctrl+X usually...
<Jucato> (or :wq for vim)
<Jucato> :D
<Dresken> Well I've rechecked the file and the entry I added is not there even after pressing ctrl+o
<hangthedj> it should prompt for a file name and then hit enter
<Dresken> nvm
<Dresken> done, thanks for the help
<Dresken> restart :x
<hangthedj> personally i like Joe the best out of all the cli editors
<hangthedj> but i'm just used to it.
<emilsedgh> Jucato: are the rc1 packages out?
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: Did you check the channel topic?
<Jucato> emilsedgh: yep. see the topic
<Dresken> Bleh
<Dresken> sound still won't work
<Jucato> don't ask me about them though... I almost never use the packages :)
<Dresken> I don't get it, it was working just fine before I restarted
<emilsedgh> thanks, sorry
<emilsedgh> Jucato: so what do you use?
<Jucato> svn :)
<hangthedj> ok this question is half kde, does anyone know if macports has kate?
<hangthedj> i use a mac at work, and i hate the mac alternatives.
<Jucato> #kde-darwin
<hangthedj> :)
<hangthedj> wow they have a channel for everything
<sdlnxgk> anyone have a Motorola A1200 Ming that they change themes and ringtones on??? what program are you using if you do???
<antoine_> salut tout le modne
<_Shade_> hi
<bazhang> hi!
<_Shade_> is there anyone familiar to kde4?
<bytems> hiho
<bazhang> a bit..
<BB83> Hi all ! I'm trying to figure out why apt-get wants to remove the kde metapackage when i remove superkaramba ? Is it a problem, will it brake the kde desktop ?
<_Shade_> i have just built the recent version and i am a bit amazed about the progress here in just two weeks. It's becoming usable!
<pag> BB83, kde is just a meta-package.. it contains only depencies. you won't lose anything even if it's removed.
<SSJ_GZ> _Shade_: Yeah, all the pieces are beginning to come together very rapidly!
<bazhang> it is looking nice _Shade_
<bazhang> nice story about it at osnews.com
<BB83> thaks pag !
<BB83> *thanks
<pag> np :)
<_Shade_> one thing i'm wondering is when i right click on the desktop, i haven't got some usual actions like create new file or configure the desktop. Will it be implemented?
<SSJ_GZ> _Shade_: I'd suggest asking in #plasma, but I think everyone is asleep atm :)
<bazhang> not sure about the final form--the link above leads to one of the devs blog posts--a bit more meat there
<SSJ_GZ> _Shade_: "Configure" should be there, but I think it missed the RC1 inclusion cut-off.
<_Shade_> SSJ_GZ: well it is some kind of configure but it allows only the slideshow mode, nothing else
<_Shade_> SSJ_GZ: do you know how can i enable the kwin compositing>
<SSJ_GZ> _Shade_: I think configuration via the UI is still very primitive.  The panel, as far as I'm aware, currently has no available config options - you have to actually change the source code itself! :)
<apparle> anybody tried the new KDE
<SSJ_GZ> _Shade_: Right-click on a window border -> Configure Window Behaviour(?) -> Desktop Effects
<SSJ_GZ> _Shade_: That's purely from memory, so probably wrong :)
<bazhang> haha
<SSJ_GZ> apparle: Yes, we're talking about it now ;)
<mzolisi> sup e'rybody
<Logi> apparle: I did. didn't work.
<mzolisi> what the problem is?
<Logi> apparle: missing /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdeprint.so.5 so nothing interesting will run, not even konsole
<przem__> Hello I've got problem with my kde. When I open Konqueror, all anything else I get error: could not find mime type application/octet-stream, Please can you tell me what can I do to avoid this problem?
<mzolisi> have you got a desktop icon linking to konqueror?
<Logi> mzolisi: in the version that packages.ubuntu.com knows about, that library is in kdelibs5 which I've got installed from the 4-RC1 package, but I get no such library
<Logi> is there anyone here with /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdeprint.so.5 installes who could tell me what package it's from?
<mzolisi> have the same problem , is messing up my upgrade to Gutsy
<przem__> mzolisi: no I don't have
<mzolisi> przem: so you click on the system tray to get to conqueror?
<Logi> oh, and the usual having to --ignore-overwrite to get kde packages to install. There is a slightly broken script somewhere.
<przem__> mzolisi: no I usualy press alt+F2 and enter ~ fo instance
<przem__> mzolisi: to get to my home folder
<_Shade_> SSJ_GZ: ok got it... nice but a bit slow
<BB83> przem_, try to look in your filetypes settings in kde. You probably have something wrong like a generic entry for all extensions (I had that same problem)
<Logi> could someone with a working kde4 tell me what 'dpkg --search /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdeprint.so.5' returns?
<przem__> mzolisi: but this error shows almost all the time
<mzolisi> sorry Logi: did'nt give much time to that issue, but im pretty sure our problems are related and are linked to kdelibs5 : in short, im stumped...for now
<mzolisi> BB83 is probably right
<Logi> ok, let's hope there is a fix soon after thepackager wakes up :)
<przem__> BB83: how can I get there ?
<mzolisi> It's probably a change in the filetypes settings for files of type 'bin' ?
<BB83> Can you still have konqueror to start ?
<przem__> BB83: Yes
<BB83> in the konqueror window (kde 3.5?) you should have configuration -> file types
<BB83> or something similar
<BB83> przem, Sorry, it's configuration -> Configure konqueror -> file types
<BB83> or "file associations"
<mzolisi> similarly, put a shortcut to , say 'kate' on the desktop and dont associate with any filetypes . then click and you will be explicitly asked what application to associate with the 'bin' file
<BB83> You have the first file type "all", I think you should have no applications associated to this (przem_)
<mzolisi> if that makes sense
<inzi1985> hi..
<inzi1985> i need some help..
<przem__> BB83: Yes I have, all
<Savior> hi! is there someone here who is familiar with video drivers and xine? I do not mean ati, nvidia, etc., but xv, xshm, ...
<Savior> xine doesn't seem to find them!
<inzi1985> does anyone here use satgate internet service on kubuntu
<BB83> so normally you have all, and when you open it, there's "all" and "allfiles", they should have no applications associated
<przem__> BB83: Yes, they don't have any application association
<BB83> ok, so it must be another one...
<mzolisi> associate with BASH?
<BB83> przem_ you have to search a bit in these filetypes, maybe remember the last you changed...
<mzolisi> Or try 'Run in Terminal'?
<mzolisi> IF ALL ELSE FAILS: 'locate konquerorrc'  Remove that file
<mzolisi> Start Konqueror again and you'll default to original settings
<BB83> mzolisi, the allfiles wildcard should be associated to nothing, so when you open an unknown file type it will ask you wich application you want
<BB83> (I think)
<przem__> I installed vlc, yesterday and associated flv with that application
<BB83> ok
<przem__> maybe this is the problem?
<inzi1985> has anyone configured skystar2 on ubuntu
<mzolisi> IT IS
<BB83> przem_ ok then go to the flv, and verify the wildcard
<mzolisi> przem: konqueror is now associated with octet-stream (a video media related format)
<mzolisi> so that makes sense
<BB83> przem_ it's in the right pane (general tab) that you must specify the file names (*.flv) not, in the list
<przem__> so I have to remove association with vlc right?
<DR_wolf> which is the best video player for Kubuntu
<BB83> yes
<przem__> ok
<BB83> przem: yes, but only for the filetype that has the wrong wildcard
<BB83> if the wildcard in the general tab is "*.flv" and no other, then this is not your problem
<przem__> I've got two wild cards *.flv and *.FLV
<przem__> and type application x-kdeuser2
<przem__> but I removed vlc
<przem__> Do I have to restart KDE to see chcnges?
<przem__> changes
<BB83> przem_ I don't think so for filetypes
<BB83> przem_ what was your message again ? About "octet-stream" ?
<przem__> yes: cannot find mime type application/octet-stream
<BB83> If this is the case, try to go into the file associations menu, then "application" + "octet-stream", then in the right panel where you choose the application, you should have only konqueror
<poison--> morning
<jealma> hi
<poison--> :D
<jealma> I run kubuntu 7.10 and I'd like to try out KDE4 RC1
<przem__> I'm afraid I've got no octet-stream type in the known file types tree
<jealma> after installing kdebase-dev-kde4 and kdebase-workspace-dev and kdebase-runtime, how should I proceed ?
<Tm_T> dius: root?
<dius> hy guys
<dius> how can i tgransfer the settings of konversation
<ScorpKing> when i run sudo apt-get upgrade on feisty i get this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45345/ - how can i fix it?
<dius> from normal user
<dius> to super user.....?
<ScorpKing> dius: the settings are kept in .kde/share/apps/konversation/
<ScorpKing> as far as i know
<dius> ando so....
<dius> ops
<dius> and so...
<dius> ther'snt a settings for normal user...
<dius> and another one for root?
<dius> is the same?
<Tm_T> root is root
<dius> or they are totally different?
<dius> sure...
<BB83> przem__: solved ?
<ScorpKing> copy that directory to the one for the other user. /root/.kde/share/apps/konversation/ for the root user
<Tm_T> also I think I should note that you shouldn't run anything root unless really really needed
<dius> Tim_t
<dius> ops
<dius> Tm_T:
<dius> i need to download something
 * ScorpKing agrees with Tm_T
<dius> with  konversation
<dius> but if in normal mode
<dius> it doesn't open sda2 partition
<dius> if in root
<dius> like now i tried
<dius> yes
<ScorpKing> dius: fix the permissions on the sda2 partition
<dius> help me
<dius> if u can
<ScorpKing> sure
<dius> step by step....
<ScorpKing> run kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<dius> i opened mass astirage
<dius> ah...
<dius> wait
<ScorpKing> !paste | dius: paste the file here and give us the link
<BB83> przem__ ?
<dius> sure
<ubotu> dius: paste the file here and give us the link: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dius> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45346/
<BB83> Is there an apt command to see which packages where specified which version to install
<ScorpKing> make the sda2 entry look like this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45347/
<dius> i 've to unomunt the partition?
<ScorpKing> you can
<dius> i can do all...
<dius> while partition is mounted
<dius> ?
<dius> i do a back before....
<dius> ?
<ScorpKing> yes.
<ScorpKing> when you saved the file run sudo umount /dev/sda2
<dius> i prefer su
<dius> eheheh
<BB83> Does someone know a command to list packages that where installed with another version as the default one ?
<ScorpKing> BB83: not me :(
<dius> umount ....
<dius> and then
<dius> mount?
<ScorpKing> BB83: ask in #ubuntu and ##linux as well
<ScorpKing> as normal user
<ScorpKing> mount /dev/sda2
<ScorpKing> the users option enable normal users to mount it but you can take it out coz it will be mounted at boot.
<ScorpKing> sorry about that one. ;)
<dius> waz?
<dius> i have to do this
<dius> from normal user...
<dius> or root?
<ScorpKing> any
<dius> is the same?
<ScorpKing> no but it will work
<blendtux> i was wondering what kind of gtk theme is used on the new gimp screenshots on the gimp website
<Gedwey> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dius> well..
<dius> done
<ScorpKing> is it working now?
<dius> i have to start konversation to normal one?
<ScorpKing> wait
<dius> so i can tell u...
<dius> yeap
<dius> how can i see if work or not?
<Gedwey> What program is best to open php.image.file?
<ScorpKing> run ls -l /media/sda2/ and see the permissions
<Gedwey> or photo
<ScorpKing> Gedwey: in konsole run file <filename> to see what file that is. never seen a php image file
<dius> ehmm
<dius> i doesn't understand
<dius> eheheheh
<dius> can i paste on paste bin?
<ScorpKing> paste one line here
<dius> it's too much long...
<ScorpKing> ah. pastebin then
<dius> link?
<ScorpKing> !permissions | dius: look at this sometime -
<ubotu> dius: look at this sometime -: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<ScorpKing> dius: please. lol
<dius> thanx....
<dius> eheheh
<ScorpKing> !paste > dius
<dius> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45349/
<ScorpKing> ah.
<ScorpKing> run sudo chown 1000:1000 -R /media/sda2/
<dius> waz wrong?
<Gedwey> ehh.. the file is a php script.. but its a photo
<BB83> non duality ?
<ScorpKing> dius: root owns the files thats why you can't read them.
<BB83> this file isn't good or bad just bexause it doesn't open
<ScorpKing> weird..
<dius> it's working
<BB83> Gedwey, you mean it has php extension but is a photo ?
<ScorpKing> dius: run kdesu kate /etc/fstab again
<dius> but he tells me
<dius> function not permitted....
<ScorpKing> hmm. right, it's vfat
<dius> ok...
<dius> i opened...
<dius> i have to paste?
<ScorpKing> dius: remove the users, option
<ScorpKing> no paste
<dius> eheheh
<ScorpKing> no need for the users option there
<dius> scorpion...
<dius> tell me which is?
<ScorpKing> ok one sec
<Gedwey> yes.. its opening at gimp..
<Gedwey> so no problem
<Gedwey> :)
<ScorpKing> dius: in this line - /media/sda2     vfat    users,defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000
<ScorpKing> dius: remove users,
<dius> ah
<dius> eheheh
<dius> okiz
<ScorpKing> !vfat | dius
<ubotu> dius: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ScorpKing> look at that sometime
<dius> but there'snt
<dius> thersn't
<ScorpKing> pastebin the file
<dius> i'm italian sorry....
<ScorpKing> np
<dius> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45352/
<ScorpKing> hehe. you never saved the file. :P
<dius> what...?
<dius> sh..!!!
<dius> eheheh
<ScorpKing> lol. one sec.
<dius> but i clicked on save button...
<dius> -.-
<dius> okiz
<ScorpKing> make the /dev/sda2 line look like this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45353/
<ScorpKing> and plz save :P
<dius> i overwrited...
<dius> -.-
<dius> try now?
<ScorpKing> yes. unmount and remount as root
<dius> done
<ScorpKing> run ls -l /media/sda2/ again and see the permissions
<dius> yeap
<dius> my name
<dius> is instead of root
<ScorpKing> nice
<dius> eheheheh
<dius> Scorpion
<dius> i try with konversation
<dius> i normal one?
<ScorpKing> the options uid=1000,gid=1000 made it your name. ;)
<dius> instead of root
<dius> thanx
<dius> i've to study the permission
<ScorpKing> you have to mount as root.
<ScorpKing> you're welcome :D
<dius> but now...
<dius> it mounts
<ScorpKing> have work to to. will be back in a sec.
<dius> by itself
<dius> ?
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> hey dius come back! lol
<ScorpKing> sda1 has the same problem. hehe
<ScorpKing> i have a problem - ubprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ScorpKing> here is the full error - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45345/
<niko_> ScorpKing:
<niko_> wprks perferctly
<niko_> THNX!!!
<niko_> i love this community!!!
<ScorpKing> you're welcome
<niko_> eheheh
<ScorpKing> stay here
<niko_> yeap for sure....
<niko_> even if i'm italian
<niko_> i know some words in english
<plontaj> hello :D
<niko_> so i can ask for help   ;-)))
<loguser1> can i upgrade my kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 by live cd?
<tung> Hi
<plontaj> yes U can
<loguser1> plontaj:  me?
<plontaj> but I prefer upgrade with console
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: by dvd yes or by alternate cd, not by desktop/live cd
<plontaj> wrtie in console
<ScorpKing> niko_: sda1 have the same problem
<WaltzingAlong> plontaj: a non recommended way is to change feisty to gutsy in your sources.list then update and dist-upgrade with aptitude
<loguser1> WaltzingAlong:  ok.    is the dvd a live dvd?
<tung> I have a problem with usplash
<plontaj> sudo apt-get upgrade :D
<ScorpKing> tung: ask away.. :P
<tung> it doesn't load after I choose kubuntu in grub
<loguser1> plontaj:  how to do that by adept manager
<ScorpKing> tung: check the resolution in /etc/usplash.conf
<ScorpKing> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: ye
<loguser1> where can i get details. more......
<tung> it's okay 1024:768
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: yes; the dvd can be used live or installed from terminal ... or used as a source for the a dist-upgrade
<ScorpKing> tung: i saw the same problem in the forums. look on google, they have a solution there
<plontaj> Whobody know how I can install macromedia splash in amd64?
<tung> ScorpKing: can you send me the address
<loguser1> and whats the difference in live cd and unlive cd
<WaltzingAlong> plontaj: flash or shockwave? shockwave has to be used through firefox in wine
<WaltzingAlong> !flash | plontaj
<ubotu> plontaj: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<WaltzingAlong> !gnash | plontaj
<ubotu> plontaj: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<plontaj> thank's U
<ScorpKing> tung: read through that - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=584205&page=2
<WaltzingAlong> plontaj: for flash on 64bit one way is through a 32bit chroot; another is the nspluginwrapper https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
 * ScorpKing goes away for a few minutes.. bbl
<tung> thanks
<seezer> has anyone successfully installed the kde4 rc1 packages incl. kdm-kde4?
<WaltzingAlong> seezer: where are you getting stuck?
<seezer> WaltzingAlong: dpkg reports "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<seezer> but i can't find the reason in /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst
<WaltzingAlong> seezer: had you removed kdelibs5
<seezer> yes, removed everything
<loguser1> what will sudo apt-get upgrade do ?
<seezer> but i could try that again. perhaps i missed something..
<tung> how can I upgrade to KDE 4RC
<seezer> loguser1: talking to me?
<ScorpKing> seezer: looks like i have the same problem - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45345/
<WaltzingAlong> tung: www.kubuntu.org
<ScorpKing> but with an update
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: man apt-get
<sahin_w> tung: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<loguser1> plontaj:  apt-get upgrade tell you download 1 37 mb . but when i full upgrade iin adept manager . it says to download 250mb. why ?
<loguser1> seezer talking to al
<seezer> ScorpKing: related - but not exactly the same. i get no error beside "postinst script failed."
<ScorpKing> hmm..
<seezer> WaltzingAlong: did it work for you?
<WaltzingAlong> seezer: doing so now
<plontaj> loguser1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<seezer> ok. tell me when you hit the kdm-kde4 package ;)
<WaltzingAlong> seezer: ok ;D
<plontaj> maybe this way
<plontaj> the flash on youtube is running but not is downloading :/
<plontaj> wtf?
<Riddell> seezer: kdm-kde4 postinst seems to break a lot, just rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst; apt-get -f install
<loguser1> k
<seezer> Riddell: hmkay. that did work. thanks ;)
<WaltzingAlong> Riddell: seezer, yeah broke here too
<seezer> gonna try the switch now
<WaltzingAlong> and as suggested sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst; sudo aptitude -f install  took care of it
<seezer> re
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Gedwey> What java is the best install?
<bytems> depends on the java applications you're running
<Gedwey> Online games
<rasmus> i've just formated everything and reinstalled gutsy. How do i replace the new home-folder with my old packup?
<Gedwey> backup??
<bytems> hmmm then any installation should be fine for you
<Gedwey> ohh :s
<BB83> Does someone have an idea ? I'm running gutsy with compiz, when I go into system params->desktop, X11 restarts, if I access this config window from a right click on a panel it works but display no options for a second panel even if I have two
<rasmus> well, i have ah back up of my old home-folder and just wan't to replace the new one with this
<bytems> classpath and any free implementation make sense when you've got some heavy load programm running like chatserver/p2p software etc..
<Gedwey> what about using the backup service and use that program to use what you backed up?
<rasmus> well, i just copied the home folder to my external harddrive
<rasmus> haven't used any programs, maybe not so bright
<Gedwey> I dont know if this work but try to copy it back on the root folder then.. but it can crash the computer:S
<Gedwey> if you had it would have backed up everything :P and just a button click when you had the reinstall :P
<Gedwey> I dont know if this work but try to copy it back on the root folder then.. but it can crash the computer:S
<rasmus> no problem with a crash
<Gedwey> this should only add the rest that arent there
<rasmus> yes, well, i tried something like it, but i realize that maybe i made a misstake, i'll try again
<Gedwey> make sure to COPY only
<Gedwey> choose overwrite
<rasmus> thanx, i'll restart and se what will happen
<Stilo> hi!
<pag> hey Stilo :)
<Stilo> i dont want superkaramba start when i log in to a session. There is no link in the folder Autostart. How can i change this
<tomaz> just close superkaramba
<tomaz> and after you log out, things will be saved without superkaramba opened
<Stilo> but so i have to do this all time when i shut down my pc. And thats annoying
 * timri wonders why libxine in gutsy backports depends on a lot of gnome stuff
<timri> Stilo: Perhaps this will help: Go into the session manager, add superkaramba in the "Applications to be excluded from sessions"
<Stilo> trimri: i tried it but it doesnt work. I dont know why..
<zorg_the_false> q. what is the name of the voice over IP alternative to skype. something in opensource
<zorg_the_false> i know it exists, i just dont remember the name :)
<timri> Stilo: Ah, sorry to hear that. In that case I can't help you I'am afraid (I know next to nothing about superkaramba)
<zorg_the_false> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Stilo> ok..np. i have to go! cya
<timri> zorg_the_false: Wengophone, ekiga, and, to a lesser degree kopete
<zorg_the_false> timri: ok thanks. kopete support voip now ? which protocol ?
<timri> zorg_the_false: Through wengo IIRC (that's SIP btw)
<timri> Abbrev man strikes again!
<zorg_the_false> timri: ok nice :)
<Tm_T> timri: erm?
<Gedwey> how the hell do i uninstall wine?
<Tm_T> zorg_the_false: no, there's no direct support to any VOIP in Kopete
<timri> Tm_T: Abbreviation as in IIRC, SIP and btw :)
<Tm_T> I know
<zorg_the_false> Tm_T: i notice the "direct" in your sentence. does this mean that "kopete->wengo" is working or not ?
<timri> Tm_T: Hence my "to a lesser degree". I have seen someone kludge it with kcall and dcop though
<zorg_the_false> well i dont think kopete should do voip :)
<Tm_T> zorg_the_false: though it can use Skype with Skype plugin AND there's buggy broken Jabber Jingle support "hidden"
<zorg_the_false> so i think it is good to rely on other tool :)
<Tm_T> timri: doable yes
<zorg_the_false> Tm_T: ok
 * zorg_the_false is way too much duplication in opensource :)
<Tm_T> well Skype for instance isn
<Tm_T> 't opensource :)
<timri> Gedwey: Eh, sudo aptitude purge wine ?
<erik__> How do i change the keyboard layout _
<erik__> after i installed some stuff my keymap has change to us i think and i need norwegian
<Gedwey> ty timri
<Gedwey> hmm
<erik__> nvm found it out
<loguser1> how can i check my kernel versioon by terminal?
<erik__> loguser1:  uname -a
<loguser1> how to create a desktop shortcut to a drive
<loguser1>  or partittion
<erik__> just right click on your desktop
<loguser1> that gives shortcut for whole drive. not a single partition
<erik__> then you have to create a shortcut to a directory not a whole drive
<loguser1> how exactly
<erik__> kinda despends where that partition is mounted
<zorg_the_false> wengophone really try to make a good software... this is nice
<desio> hello
<loguser1> n           /media/sda6Work
<erik__> from terminal cd to your Desktop then write "ln -s /media/sda6Work NameOnShotcut"
<patricio> hmpf, I delete 20 contacts in my kadressbook(kontacts) but they reappear on every open! wth?
<jaguilera> hi all
<jaguilera> i'm using feisty, and since recently adept updater notifies me of a new distribution upgrade availbable (gutsy oc), but I'm not sure if there are any known issues with that upgrade ... hints?
<Tm_T> jaguilera: known
<Lynoure> jaguilera: if you are a laptop user and need hibernation, check launchpad first to see if it is likely to be broken for you.
<timri> Lynoure: ??
<Lynoure> timri: please rephrase
<jaguilera> it's a desktop, and hibernation never worked with him, so I just don't use it ;)
<Tm_T> jaguilera: if it's not "production system" then give it a try :-P
<Lynoure> jaguilera: then there is a known issues page somewhere, too, I cannot remember the url, though
<timri> Lynoure: I think jaguilera's problem has little to do with hibernation. He/she is  experiencing a known bug (can't recall the #)
<Tm_T> timri: nah
<Lynoure> timri: I only saw those comments he wrote after just joining a channel
<jaguilera> i'm not experiencing any bug yet, I just want to be sure of any known one before hand
<timri> jalbert: , Tm: Ah, ok. I need some coffee :)
<Lynoure> timri: I wish someone had warned me about the hibernation before I upgraded. Downgrading is too much hassle, so I have not done it yet
<jaguilera> i guess it can't go tooo wrong so I'll just go on, and cross mu fingers
<jaguilera> (famous last phrase)
<timri> Lynoure: I feel your pain. My laptop is completely disfunctional in the suspend/resume/hibernate/thaw department :(
<jaguilera> thx ppl
<ubuntu> For Gutsy, can someone advise which desktop is advisable for a new be, ubuntu or kubuntu?
 * timri ducks
<Tm_T> ubuntu: both have pros and cons
<Tm_T> ubuntu: I'd say: try them both
<ubuntu> Which one I install
<Tm_T> Kubuntu ofcourse ;)
<timri> ubuntu: Try the two livecd's
<Tm_T> timri: or install both etc
<ubuntu> Yes I tried, right now I want features of both, but what should be my base
<timri> Tm_T: I wouldn't. I have seen too many problems from people installing kubuntu_desktop over an ubuntu install
<Tm_T> ubuntu: Kubuntu if you ask from me
<Tm_T> timri: I have had all 4 -desktops installed
<timri> ubuntu: Since this is a kubuntu support channel, we are all more or less partial to kubuntu :)
<Tm_T> actually, still is
<timri> Tm_T: You are not an average user :)
<ubuntu> Its okay I too liked Kubuntu, and want to make it default with an additional desktop of ubuntu
<Tm_T> ubuntu: please do then, if any problems, we are here
<ubuntu> Okay thanks see you after half an hour!
 * Tm_T hides
 * timri wonders why libxine in gutsy backports depends on a lot of gnome stuff
<Arelis> Hi all. I've recently installed the core of KDE and installed some applications for various tasks, but i might've missed some. What are some good applications for tasks i might be doing on the computer?
<timri> Arelis: Given your vague description it is difficult for us to give you pointers. You might try installing kubuntu-desktop and get a feel for the various applications. That way you can decide what you like/need.
<Arelis> no, i really don't want that.  But i'll list my tasks, then: I need my computer for schoolwork, searching guitar tabs, listening to music, taking notes, downloading (from bittorrent AND http), managing my files, watching movies and video's, Animation (i'm an animator by hobby), drawing, painting, gaming, managing my photo's, managing my website... and i think more, but i can't think of more right now
<Arelis> timri: ping
<fregl> are there debug packages for adept available?
<Lynoure> Arelis: amarok, ktorrent, basket, kate, konqueror, dolphin, kaffeine, gimp, kflickr, digikam
<Lynoure> Arelis: I don't know anything for animation apart from Blender
<timri> Arelis: An alternative to gimp: krita
<Arelis> Lynoure: 2d animation, i meant. Somewhat like macromedia flash
<Lynoure> Arelis: ok, I don't know anything for 2d animation, unless you'd mean animated gifs...
<Lynoure> Which you probably don't
<Arelis> Lynoure: nope, i don't.
<livingdaylight> anyone know about Avant Window Manager?
<livingdaylight> what the pre-requisites are? i see nothing related to that on the Awn website
<timri> Arelis: For animation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synfig
<livingdaylight> anyone here?
<timri> Arelis: Disclaimer: I have NO experience with the application, nor any in the animation field :)
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: last I checked Avant, their pages said it's probably never doing to become usable, so not much I can say...
<DaSkreech> !find avant
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: if it is packaged correctly, it should take care of it's own dependencies
<ubotu> File avant found in wims-modules
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: my concern is that i don't have a 3-D enabled Desktop
<livingdaylight> anyone know whether (y)AWN works with an old or non-3-D enabled Desktop?
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: why not just try?
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: coz i wouldn't wanna break my system...
<livingdaylight> or slow it down
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: you can probably uninstall from cli if you need to.
<Arelis> timri: wow synfig looks awesome, if not better than flash
<timri> :)
<Arelis> timri: is it better than flash?
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: its not so straightforward. its not in repos and so needs more investment setting it up; hence i just wondered if someone knew
<timri> Arelis: As I said: I have no experience with it whatsoever. In fact, I just googled for "kde vector animation". Never heard of it before ;)
<Arelis> timri: well, look at the demo video's
<timri> Arelis: Later perhaps, got to go now.
 * timri waves. Bye all
<bryan> libdvdcss where can i get it?
<Lynoure> livingdaylight: does not seem to. you could try to contact the devs of avant?
<Jucato> !libdvdcss | bryan
<ubotu> bryan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bryan> sweet
<livingdaylight> Lynoure: yesh
<bryan> so it's libdvdread?
<snake> bonjour tout le monde!
<loguser1> where can i find drivers and softwares for alpha tv tuner ?
<bryan_> how can i set up my trackpad?
<DaSkreech> !trackpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trackpad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Dang
<DaSkreech>  :)
<ubuntu_> русский
<ubuntu_> русский
<DaSkreech> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<patricio> how to install freetype/truetype fonts?(kubuntu gutsy gibbon)
<loguser1> where can i find drivers and softwares for alpha tv tuner ?
<DaSkreech> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<patricio> thx
<stdin> !tv | loguser1
<ubotu> loguser1: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<loguser1> iam unable to use my tv card. (alpha tv tuner)
<loguser1> its pci
<loguser1> helo..........
<[ifr0g]> how do i watch avi in tty mode ?
<loguser1> i never.
<loguser1> just installed linux
<waylandbill> loguser1: welcome to the growing community. :)
<waylandbill> stdin sent you a link to look at.
<loguser1> yes
<loguser1> just asking. will i need any driver besides the tv app.
<loguser1> if yes. which one
<loguser1> waylandbill:  thx
<loguser1> :)
<nchung> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<loguser1> is there a place where i can find most famous , "catagorised" apps for linux.
<[ifr0g]> anyone ?
<loguser1> can one recommend a very good , dictionary. (better if multimedia) for my pc?
<[ifr0g]> i belive by using some video buffer, any idea ?
<oupa> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. Beta 3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<stdin> needs updating ^
 * stdin prods Jucato
<Jucato> let me actually finish it?
<stdin> heh
<Jucato> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<stdin> much better
<Jucato> at your service
 * Jucato segfaults
<surgy> hello i need help getting my gamepad mapped to my keyboard, i tryed several peices of sofware but for some reason or another i cant seam to get these to work, anyone around that might give me a hand?
<loguser1> iam in the middle of apt-get download.       can i stop it and download an other app and then again resume the previous downloadings ?
<surgy> no
<onishidato> hello
<onishidato> is some one can help me with Kubuntu
<onishidato> i don't know what to do
<B4S3M> where can i get the Xglpackage,deb ?
<surgy> !info Xglpackage.deb
<ubotu> Package xglpackage.deb does not exist in gutsy
<surgy> !ask || onishidato
<ubotu> | onishidato: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stdin> loguser1: you can as long as it hasn't started installing
<B4S3M> !info Verilogger
<ubotu> Package verilogger does not exist in gutsy
<onishidato> how can i update kubuntu
<stdin> B4S3M: xserver-xgl is xgl
<B4S3M> !info Xgl
<ubotu> Package xgl does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> onishidato: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<surgy> stdin: can you help me  with a gamepad problem please?
<stdin> surgy: I've never tried to use a gamepad, so I don't know
<korex> зкеукевапвап
<stdin> !ru | korex
<ubotu> korex: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<surgy> ok
<WaltzingAlong> Logi: yes
<B4S3M> how can i know my linux version ?
<stdin> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<WaltzingAlong> B4S3M: uname -a
<DR_wolf> how to install PCtel HSP56 micomodem
<B4S3M> ok any ideas where i can find the Xgl
<WaltzingAlong> !info xserver-xgl | B4S3M
<ubotu> b4s3m: xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1696 kB, installed size 4404 kB
<onishidato> i can't update my kubuntu
<stdin> B4S3M: i already told you
<WaltzingAlong> onishidato: explain
<onishidato> when i try to set the upates in the Adept, they don't give me the options Recommended updates and pre released updates
<stdin> in the "Updates" tab
<onishidato> yes
<stdin> what version of kubuntu do you have?
<apparle> this site says https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/PcTel I will have to change the kernel. I have gutsy. Do I need to change the kernel
<stdin> apparle: it needs a really old kernel version (2.6.8.1)
<loguser1> loguser1@loguser1-pc1dtop1:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<loguser1> Password:
<loguser1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<loguser1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<loguser1> loguser1@loguser1-pc1dtop1:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<loguser1> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<stdin> Gutsy is running 2.6.22
<B4S3M> !info WinFOSS
<ubotu> Package winfoss does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> !paste | loguser1
<ubotu> loguser1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<loguser1> k
<stdin> loguser1: close adept if you have it open
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | loguser1; apt-get, dpkg, aptitude, adept, synaptic, and so on ... only one can have exclusive access to the dpkg db
<ubotu> loguser1; apt-get, dpkg, aptitude, adept, synaptic, and so on ... only one can have exclusive access to the dpkg db: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<stdin> !aptfix | loguser1, if adept isn't open try this
<ubotu> loguser1, if adept isn't open try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<apparle> stdin: do I need to change my kernel to install PCTel HSP56 mode
<stdin> apparle: yes
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: it seems so
<apparle> what if I just install the driver tar file
<loguser1> k
<onishidato> my versoin is 7.10 gusty
<onishidato> how can i fix it now
<stdin> onishidato: then you are already up to date
<WaltzingAlong> onishidato: 7.10 gutsy gibbon is the most recent k/x/ubuntu
<apparle> Also I tried installing kubuntu 7
<WaltzingAlong> onishidato: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade           would get updates and upgrades to packages presently installed but you have kubuntu 7.10 already
<apparle> .10 and crashed at 94% thrice
<apparle> Also I tried installing kubuntu 7.10 and crashed at 94% thrice. Anybody here gone through GRUB Error 15
<onishidato> how can i use Amarok to play Mp3?
<stdin> onishidato: install the package called "kubuntu-restricted-extras" from adept
<stdin> then restart amarok
<WaltzingAlong> stdin: on a roll ;D
<onishidato> i search but i don't have it
<stdin> if you have gutsy you do
<stdin> make sure all the boxes in the "Manage Repositories" window are checked
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<stdin> then click "Fetch Updates"
<BluesKaj> Howdy all !
<BluesKaj> coffee!
<onishidato> oh y got
<onishidato> i still can't find it
<onishidato> my got
<onishidato> my god
<B4S3M> ok silly question .... i can i install the xgl package after downloading it :D ?
<stdin> B4S3M: you open adept and install xserver-xgl, that's it
<apparle> somebody please tell me what to do about GRUB error 15 ...SOS .....I canot boot my PC
<Eyeless> only one app at the time can use my soundcard which is pretty annoying, anyone have any pointers on what i should do (card is a Realtek ALC888)?
<stdin> onishidato: try closing adept, open konsole and type in "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<[ifr0g]> how do i watch avi in tty mode ?
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: ask all knowing google?
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: try #grub ?
<stdin> apparle: you could just try reinstalling grub too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<onishidato> onishidato@Annie:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<onishidato> Reading package lists... Done
<onishidato> Building dependency tree
<onishidato> Reading state information... Done
<onishidato> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<WaltzingAlong> !sound | Eyeless: get alsa working if it is not
<ubotu> Eyeless: get alsa working if it is not: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<B4S3M> and how can i have the 3D Desktop thing ?
<onishidato> that is what i got
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/  | B4S3M
<stdin> !compiz | B4S3M
<ubotu> B4S3M: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<apparle> stdin: tried it and failed , Also tried Super Grub Disk
<WaltzingAlong> onishidato: you would have to 1) have gutsy and 2) enable multiverse
<andycr> Hi, I'm trying to use Compiz Fusion with KDE, but how do I get KWin to work with Compiz?
<onishidato> how can i enable multiverse?
<WaltzingAlong> !multiverse | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> onishidato: adept manager / adept menu / manage repositories / then enable them there
<Eyeless> WaltzingAlong: ill have a look ty
<stdin> gutsy should have all repositories enabled by default
<surgy> ok i need this package, becuase i deb that i want to install relies on it, libqt3c102-mt and i allready have libqt3-mt installed, can anyone help?
<stdin> surgy: why do you need to install that ?
<surgy> for qjoypad
<B4S3M> where can i get a Verilogger for linux .... its a sofware for digital desing .... and i cant run i through wine :S
<surgy> stdin: can you help?
<Logi> WaltzingAlong: um, what was the question again, I've been doing other (more profitable) things for hours now
<Logi> WaltzingAlong: or your nick-completion mis-fired when aiming at loguser1?
<xeross> My adept manager wont install packages anymore every time it errors out
<xeross> i tried nvidia-glx and firefox
<WaltzingAlong> Logi: yes as apt-get or the others (adept or aptitude) is downloading packages, they are saved in /var/cache/apt/archives/partial then moved to /var/cache/apt/archives/ when completed. stopping then starting again the upgrade will not need download what is already in the cache
<BluesKaj> xeross, what's the error?
<WaltzingAlong> Xeross: or best run sudo aptitude -f install           from konsole to see errors
<stdin> surgy: it should work with the Qt version that comes with kubuntu
<surgy> stdin: but it doesnt it says it need the before mentioned package
 * Logi remembers why he came here this morning (GMT). Does anyone have kde 4.0-RC1 working? Could this person then tell me the result of running "dpkg --search /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libkdeprint.so.5" please?
<stdin> surgy: where are you getting the package from?
<fregl> is there a way to get usable backtraces from adept?
<Logi> WaltzingAlong: that wasn't me. That was this other guy.
<surgy> http://qjoypad.sourceforge.net/
<WaltzingAlong> Logi: alright
<Xeross> theres a file in the package thats also on my local disk
<Xeross> should i overwrite
<stdin> Xeross: kde4?
<Xeross> just kde that comes with kubuntu 7.`0
<Xeross> 7.10 *
<stdin> Xeross: what file/package?
<Xeross> nvidia-glx
<surgy> stdin: cant help me?
<Xeross> it wants to replace
<Xeross> # This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
<Xeross> # ones.
<Xeross> title		Other operating systems:
<Xeross> root
<Xeross> huh
<stdin> !paste | Xeross
<ubotu> Xeross: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Xeross> wants to replace /etc/qt3/qt_plugins_3.3rc
<Xeross> should i replace
<stdin> surgy: you'll have to download and compile the source, if you replace qt3 then KDE will go
<paolo____> is there a channel dedicated to ip-tv ?
<Xeross> ok
<surgy> but if i compile the source of qjoypad it should work?
<Xeross> ill try if firefox install works now
<stdin> Xeross: from what package
<B4S3M> !info WinFOSS
<ubotu> Package winfoss does not exist in gutsy
<Xeross> package nvidia-glx
<stdin> !msgthebot > B4S3M
<stdin> surgy: should do
<keeneo> hi
<Xeross> i want nvidia drivers cus my second screen now is just flashing weirrd
<stdin> Xeross: are you on gutsy?
<Xeross> as far as i know im on kubuntu 7.10
<WaltzingAlong> stdin: i have seen a few asking to replace this possibly customized file though i know of at least three systems whose users did not change that file
<stdin> Xeross: just use the restricted manager
<Xeross> ?
<Xeross> restricted manager ??
<surgy> stdin: i get this error on compile"make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/qt3/mkspecs/default/qmake.conf', needed by `Makefile'.  Stop.
<stdin> Xeross: System Settings > Advanced > Restricted Drivers
<stdin> WaltzingAlong: hmm, I should be ok to overwrite I think
<WaltzingAlong> stdin: it has been in my experience
<Xeross> ill try
<apparle> DaSkreech
<Xeross> it has to reboot now
<Black_Monkey> hi, I'm installing KDE4 RC1, and it keeps giving errors, saying the packages are broken, etc...
<Xeross> brb
<apparle> DaSkreech: are you there
<stdin> surgy: install qt3-dev-tools
<keeneo> have you installed qt3 surgy ?
<WaltzingAlong> Black_Monkey: which? the packages are not signed if that is what you mean
<BluesKaj> uhoh .ca repos are down
<stdin> !brokenkde4 | Black_Monkey
<ubotu> Black_Monkey: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<SHaklev> Hi guys. I just downloaded the Gutsy Gibbon KDE4 RC1 packages. Awesome stuff! ARe any of the other apps being packaged? Games, Kate, KDevelop, Amarok, KOffice (I know they are on a different release schedule) etc
<Black_Monkey> ok, thanks stdin
<SHaklev> also anyone know how i can install additional plasma applets?
<stdin> SHaklev: they are being packaged as quickly as I can
<TheGentleman> what about installing Kubuntu on a HD which is now hosting Win XP with NTFS by resizing the Windows partition?  Couldn't I risk to damage the NTFS partition ?
<WaltzingAlong> SHaklev: right mouse click the desktop, add applet or plasmoid, whichever the name
<surgy> stdin: ok got the dev tools still giving me qt errors like,  ‘QString’ does not name a type
<asfak> i am habituated using ctrl+enter to autocomplete webadress on firefox and ie. How do i do that on konqueror
<Black_Monkey> stdin: it's said that some directories weren't removed, as they weren't empty - is this a problem?
<Pollywog> I did google but could not find the answer to this... what has replaced inittab?
<WaltzingAlong> TheGentleman: of course there would always be some amount of risk but if gparted and its backends start it in my experience i have had no troubles at all resizing partitions
<Pollywog> I mean /etc/inittab
<WaltzingAlong> !inittab | Pollywog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<houshuang> Hi guys. I just downloaded the Gutsy Gibbon KDE4 RC1 packages. Awesome stuff! ARe any of the other apps being packaged? Games, Kate, KDevelop, Amarok, KOffice (I know they are on a different release schedule) etc
<houshuang> lso anyone know how i can install additional plasma applets?
<Jucato> houshuang: kate would be in the kdesdk module of kde4 (if that's packaged too)
<stdin> surgy: try making sure libqt3-headers is installed
<stdin> Black_Monkey: shouldn't be a problem
<Jucato> houshuang: kdevelop, amarok, and koffice are all released separately/independently of kde schedule
<Vermux> is it safe to upgrade to the new distribution version?
<WaltzingAlong> houshuang: certainly there must be a #kde channel for exactly that
<Jucato> WaltzingAlong: he is asking for packages
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: to 7.10 gutsy?
<Pollywog> Vermux: if you mean to Gutsy, I do not recommend it if you use wmware
<apparle> stdin: the repairing of GRUB failed again error 15
<Pollywog> but virtualbox will work
<Downix> has Ubuntu gone 64-bit on SPARC yet?
<Downix> never checked
<TheGentleman> WaltzingAlong, you mean i can start my kubuntu CD and just select the partition sizes I lake with very little risk?  I'm worried beacuse it's the first time for me with NTFS  (did it more than once with FAT disks)
<TheGentleman> like*
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: yes
<Pollywog> and if you use a Ralink wifi card, probably best not to upgrade unless you want to tinker
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: but of course!
<onishidato> after update and install, my computer is now very slow, do we have someway to boost it up?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: I have
<Vermux> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Vermux> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<Vermux> Release:        7.04
<Vermux> Codename:       feisty
<tier> hello, has anyone a sony vaio pcg-6c1m?
<WaltzingAlong> TheGentleman: the installer should take care of that but you could also do it the gparted livecd
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: sure follow the upgrade instructions in the topic
<TheGentleman> ok thanks WaltzingAlong
<Vermux> later on
<Pollywog> is there a way to change my screen size if I do not have a numeric keypad?
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: when upgrading, will I use any of my data like bookmarks, open web sites etc...?
<onishidato> thanks all, i can update adept now
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: use=lose
<stdin> Vermux: no you won't
<WaltzingAlong> Vermux: if something goes terribly wrong otherwise no
<WaltzingAlong> like a meltdown or mouse in your computer
<houshuang> waltingalone: well i was asking specifically for kubuntu packages.
<Xeross> Ok bacvk
<Vermux> so if I have 5 wweb sites that are opened with firefox- it will stay opened?
<Xeross> kubuntu stopped working
<Xeross> now on live cd
<apparle> anybody here can help me about GRUB. SOS I cannot boot(neither win no linux
 * Jucato teaches houshuang about pressing the Tab key in IRC to autocomplete nicks....
<stdin> Vermux: yes, you can work as normal while the upgrade happens
<Vermux> stdin: ok
<vbgunz> is there an easy way to find your bookmarks in KPDF?
<ssavilam> Hello everyone
<houshuang> Jucato: Thanks.
<vbgunz> other than scrolling for them in navigator?
<Xeross> now what do i do
<Xeross> it sais at first
<Jucato> vbgunz: nope... unfortunately
<ssavilam> do you mind if i ask a question recarding the restricted-manager?
<Xeross> it cant resume session
<Jucato> vbgunz: that has become better in okular
<ssavilam> im having sort of problams running it
<Xeross> then i login on command line interface thing
<vbgunz> okular?
<Xeross> and type startx
<Xeross> and it cant find any monitors
<vbgunz> Jucato: I'll have a check, thanks :)
<ssavilam> i installed my kubuntu 7.10 system with finnish locales
<Jucato> vbgunz: the successor of kpdf in kde4
<Jucato> but expanded and improved
<ssavilam> now when i try to run restrcited-manager i get ValueError: unsupported format character 'k' (0x6b) at index 82
<ssavilam> and instead of Y we use K in finnish to indicate yes
<vbgunz> Jucato: dang, no 3.5.8 support?
<Jucato> vbgunz: nope. it's pure qt4/kde4
<Pollywog> I thought we all used "k" for that
<Vermux> when upgrading, I got the following message: could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application. This program will now exit
<vbgunz> ahh
<Black_Monkey> what's the file you need to chmod to stop the screen locking bug?
<Vermux> what do I do?
<vbgunz> Jucato: thank you :)
<Xeross> thanks for the great support
<Xeross> very encouraging to start working with kubuntu
<Vermux> WaltzingAlong: when upgrading, I got the following message: "could not verify the integrity of the upgrader application. This program will now exit"
<BluesKaj> Xeross, great ppl here...helped me a lot over the last yrs
<Xeross> ye
<BluesKaj> 2 yrs
<Xeross> but they tell me to
<Xeross> activate a driver
<Xeross> i reboot
<Xeross> and kde is fucked
<Xeross> cant find no monitors
<Tm_T> oh my
<stdin> !language | Xeross
<ubotu> Xeross: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Pollywog> !ohmy
<Xeross> ok srry
<WaltzingAlong> Xeross: easy to reconfigure X; get to a terminal then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Xeross> just starts to get annoying after installing kubuntu 4 times
<Xeross> does it disable the driver i activated then
<Xeross> ?
<Pollywog> Xeross: I always keep a backup of xorg.conf for when I update
<Xeross> i didnt update
<WaltzingAlong> Xeross: well also check the x log at less /var/log/Xorg.0.log  to see the errors
<Xeross> i went to System Settings > advanced > restricted drivers
<apparle> SOS!! Installer fails at 94% (tried thrice)?? GRUB repair also fails error 15.
<Xeross> and enabled nvidia graphics driver
<BluesKaj> Xeross, have you set up the monitor driver as well, or just the grphx card?
<Pollywog> apparle: that happened to me and it was a bad iso
<Pollywog> apparle: did you check the md5sum?
<Xeross> both monitors are connected to my nvidia mx460
<apparle> Pollywog: Shipit CDs. Tried three different Cds
<Pollywog> k
<Xeross> xorg.0.log shows no erros
<apparle> Pollywog: Also checked them for errors
<Pollywog> apparle: did you try the alternate installer?
<BluesKaj> yes, but have you set up the monitor drivers, Xeross ...sometimes they need to be configured to work with kubuntu as well
<Xeross> i tried
<Xeross> but adept failed
<Xeross> i tried to dl the nvidia-glx package
<Pollywog> Xeross: I had to use apt because adept would not upgrade Feisty to Gutsy
<apparle> Pollywog: I cannot get it as I have slow net and shipit does not send them
<Xeross> i already have gutsy
<Xeross> apt-get right
<Pollywog> Xeross: k
<Pollywog> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Xeross> !pastebin > Xeross
<Xeross> WTH
<Xeross> on livecd
<apparle> Pollywog: got any other ideas
<Xeross> it doesnt fail
<sebastian^> hey folks :)
<Xeross> the driver install
<Xeross> ill try to install it in the terminal brb reboot
<Pollywog> apparle: no, unfortunately... I think the alternate installer is the ticket for you
<jim88> hi all ... can anyone tell me how to create a desktop link of a spreadsheet from one account on the same machine to another account on the same machine ... permissions were already granted ... I want to create a desktop link
<apparle> Pollywog: can you suggest any way to get it without downloading
<Pollywog> none, other than having a friend download and burn it for you
<Pollywog> or maybe at a library
<WaltzingAlong> jim88: right mouse click the desktop, create new link to location (URL) then specify the URL such as /home/user2/files/oursheet.ods
<apparle> Pollywog: i am in India and most people in India think a computer means windows
<apparle> bye
<jim88> WaltzingAlong: Thank you I will try it
<apparle> bye everyone
<jim88> bye
<Pollywog> I though Linux was big in India
<Pollywog> thought*
<The-Compiler> Hi
<apparle> Pollywog: Only for professional people. Not general users like me
<Pollywog> oic
<xeross> T3H W00T1Z
<xeross> i installed the package and it works :D'
<xeross> lets see if i can get second monitor working
<Arelis> Hi all. I tried to install KDE 4.. seems like i installed beta 4, instead of Release Candidate 1. How can i upgrade?
<xeross> damn second screen
<stdin> Arelis: what makes you think you installed beta4?
<xeross> am i allowed to say damn ?
<BluesKaj> xeross,too late
<xeross> second screen cant be turned on in config
<Arelis> stdin: the text i get when i click "about" on everything
<WaltzingAlong> Arelis: there are instructions at www.kubuntu.org
<Jucato> Arelis: see the link in the /topic
<Arelis> stdin: says it's beta4
<Arelis> Jucato: yep, and that's what installed beta4
<Jucato> Arelis: is it saying 3.96.00 though?
<stdin> Arelis: yeah, but does the version say 3.96.0?
<Arelis> let me take a gander
<Riddell> Arelis: that's a known upstream bug
<Riddell> blame the release manager for not changing that string
<Tm_T> :p
<Arelis> Jucato: it says 3.96.00
<Jucato> Arelis: then it's rc1
<Jucato> see what Riddell just said
<Arelis> Jucato: why is it so incomplete then? why can't i change the wallpaper? why can't i change the location of the taskbar?
<xeross> ok drivers and stuff installed
<xeross> now i dont know how i can config them
<stdin> just get a small bit of sticky tape with "RC 1" on it and place it over the screen :p
<xeross> in system settings the screen dialog doesnt work
<Jucato> Arelis: the moving of the items in the panel isn't implemented yet afaik
<Arelis> Jucato: hmm. and wallpaper changing?
<Jucato> it should be there already afaik...
<Jucato> right-click on the desktop?
<Jucato> either that or they implemented it after RC1 was tagged
<xeross> got to restart x
<Riddell> changing wallpapers wasn't implemented in RC 1
<Arelis> Jucato: only says "Add plasma widgets"
<xeross> i cant configure screen resolution
<Arelis> Jucato: and log out
<xeross> when i change it
<xeross> it stays the same
<Jucato> Arelis: <Riddell> changing wallpapers wasn't implemented in RC 1
<BluesKaj> anyone else have stuck repos probs ? here in canucksville some of them seem to down and are timing out.
<Arelis> hmm, i'll deinstall kde 4 then :P
<BluesKaj> hmm, maybe a router reboot is in order...
<xeross> anyone know how i can fix thaqt
<BluesKaj> xeroos in system settings /monitor & display/admin mode will allow you to change ...has to be done with permission
<BluesKaj> er xeross
<xeross> doesnt change
<xeross> when in admin mode
<BluesKaj> relogin afterwards
<xeross> ok
<MilitantPotato> Man samba put me through a loop trying to enable password protected shares
<xeross> ok
<xeross> works
<xeross> g2g
<xeross> ill continue tomorrow
<xeross> thx for the help
<WaltzingAlong> MilitantPotato: thanks to nfs and sshfs at the end?
<MilitantPotato> WaltzingAlong: it was a mix between mdsmf and not being able to add users/encrypted passords
<MilitantPotato> and firestarter silently blocking ports
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<MilitantPotato> gsambad took care of the password and user issues, and turning off msdfs fixed the "smb:/blah/blah does not exist."
<lapisdecor> sorry about the offtopic: I'm trying to confire moodle to use gmail for domains as smtp server, anyone has done this with sucess?
<MilitantPotato> firestarter still keeps blocking my workgroup though, I have to stop the firewall to get access to it, doesn't do that on my wife's PC though...
<MilitantPotato> lapisdecor: tried #networking yet?
<lapisdecor> I'm in moodle channel but there is noone there
<lapisdecor> will try it
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. My bash history is Not rembering ./whatever    type commands..     wonder what setting makes it do that..
<stdin> Dr_willis: want another interesting bash history bug? put a space before a command and run it, then press up
<Dr_willis> not sure if this is a bug or not. In the history it output it just says  [edit]
<stdin> may be fixed actually... nit sure
<tier> hello, anyone a sony vaio with a radeon mobility 9600?
<stdin> I tend to use zsh now, has a few really good features
<Dr_willis> Ok... NOW its rembering it...
<lapisdecor> Militant nobody seems to care
<MilitantPotato> Hmm
<MilitantPotato> How do I logout of a samba share session?
<Dr_willis> how did you login?
<susi_> moin
<FireON> hi there!
<MilitantPotato> Dr_willis: via remote places
<cuco> anyone here tested the kde4 packages? on intel based cards?
<Dr_willis> MilitantPotato,  as far as ive seen you just close the windows accessing the place. It may rember your login/password for the session however if you try to go back
<MilitantPotato> It does remember :(
<MilitantPotato> rkhunter gave me a couple warnings, sweet.
<timri> MilitantPotato: One sec, let me ssh into your box, I'll fix them
<tier> anyone a radeon mobility 9600 with 7.10?
<MilitantPotato> timri: heh.
<bazhang> MilitantPotato: I always get a couple of warnings in that--nothing to be concerned about afaik
<Dr_willis> Hmm dosent the 9600 use the normal 'ati' driver. not the fglrx one?
 * genii sips a very large coffee
<timri> MilitantPotato: If you get stuff like "Warning: Hidden directory found: /dev/.static"  etc, those are false positives
<MilitantPotato> my su has a warning
<timri> MilitantPotato: ouch
<WaltzingAlong> tier: yes
<timri> MilitantPotato: Pastebin it, perhaps anyone here can say something about it
<MilitantPotato> can you check a room for a specific IP?
<MilitantPotato> without whois'n everyone
<softmaster> hi all
<Ayabara> anyone here using picasa? or is it digikam only?
<Dr_willis> i would think you would need a script for that, that would whois them
<Dr_willis> I use picassa all the time. :)
<MilitantPotato> this IP has been scanning me for a week now.
<MilitantPotato>  85.190.0.3
<Dr_willis> block it with the proper iptables command?
<softmaster> I just wanna to know how to take asnapshot of my desktop?
<WaltzingAlong> Ayabara: i use both picasa and digikam though digikam more and more and picasa just for picasaweb uploads
<Dr_willis> it may not even be someone you know/see on irc.
<Ayabara> Dr_willis: which version do you use?
<WaltzingAlong> !info ksnapshot | softmaster, usually just the printscreen key
<Dr_willis> Ayabara,  whateer was the lastest 3 weeks ago when i downloaded it. :)
<ubotu> softmaster, usually just the printscreen key: ksnapshot: screenshot utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 432 kB
<koomi> mornings
<MilitantPotato> Dr_willis: my router seems to be fending him off
<softmaster> WaltzingAlong thanks
<Dr_willis> 2.2.2825 seems tobe the version #
<Ayabara> the picasa .deb is ooooold compared to the latest for windows I think. I once had a link to a page describing how to install the latest picasa using wine.
<Ayabara> can't find it now :-/
 * WaltzingAlong has been using the windows picasa build through wine
<WaltzingAlong> Ayabara: wine picasaweb-current.exe
<timri> MilitantPotato: Phone number with that IP: 0800 1656531 (Germany), give them a call
<Ayabara> WaltzingAlong: do you run the installer for that?
<Dr_willis> I think picasa uses wine anyway. :) well their own wine
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: true
<Dr_willis> Home brew wine :)
<WaltzingAlong> Ayabara: download the .exe from picasa.google.com then wine thatexe runs the installer, yes
<Ayabara> WaltzingAlong: on my way. thanks :-)
<hero> what is intended to be used for sms messages in kontact?
<Ayabara> should be possible to mount hfs+ in ubuntu, right?
<Dr_willis> !hfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_willis> Not sure about the hfs+ bit..
<Dr_willis> !find hfs
<ubotu> Found: hfsplus, hfsutils, libhfsp-dev, libhfsp0, squashfs-tools (and 5 others)
<Dr_willis> !info hfsplus
<ubotu> hfsplus: Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build1 (gutsy), package size 45 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Dr_willis> :) looks like its a yes.
<Ayabara> Dr_willis: thanks again
<Ayabara> just need to get the data from the drive so I can format it to ext3
<serenity> re
<Narada> hi; how can i remove or permanently disable avahi-daemon without removing other linked dependencies?
<timri> Narada: system-settings->system services, set avahi-daemon to not start at boot
 * timri just installed xsnow and amor
<Narada> timri: that sounds great but it is not even listed there as a service
<timri> Narada: It is here :)
<timri> Narada: In that case: I have no clue
<Narada> timri: it is in /etc/init.d though
<Narada> timri: for me it is System > Services
<timri> Narada: I use kcontrol, so I had to "translate" it a bit, btw what says ps aux | grep avahi
<Narada> timri: that's why i couldn't find it; because it is called multicast dns service discovery
 * timri is going to sudo aptitude purge amor NOW!
<timri> Narada: Weird, kcontrol calls it avahi-daemon
<bjorn_> hey is there a channel for thinkpad users?  having a terrible problem with my trackpoint
<Dr_willis> I think theres a thinkpad forum on the ubuntu forums
<Narada> timri: done thanks so much
<sdlnxgk> Happy Pre Thanksgiving Everyone I'm off to Las Vegas !!!Q
<bjorn_> thanks dr_willis
<qolo> I want to change my JAVA_HOME environment variable in /etc/enviornment, how can I reload the value after Ive changed w/o logging out and back in ?
<qolo> also, how do I get to a text based startup instead of a GUI startup thing ?
<Dr_willis> disable gdm/kdm service :)
<Jucato> excuse me, is there something special I need to do to enable 3d acceleration on an intel IGP? (855GM)
<Vermux> Is it possible to back up files that I have on xp machine to another machine that runs Kubuntu through the network?
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  yes.
<Dr_willis> Vermux,   you can access the linux box with samba, and just copy things over.. or use some other backup tools.
<Dr_willis> or use ssh and winscp,
<wraithmagi> ok... quick question... keep getting message that apps like ark, dolphin, and konqueror cannot save changes to various files (bookmarks.xml, etc....)
<Vermux> how do I get samba and for what purpose?
<wraithmagi> says most likely full disk, but have 18Gb free.
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wraithmagi> do I just need to change permissions on the /.kde folder?
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  may be easier to just use ssh and winscp then.
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  how much data are you talking about?
<Vermux> what is winscp?
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  a windows front end to ssh/scp
<bjorn_> anyone know about the trackpoint bug with ibm thinkpad r31 (even on gutsy)
<Vermux> about 50 or more giga I think
<Vermux> what is scp?
<genii> scp = secure copy
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  the copy command that ssh uses
<Vermux> ic
<Dr_willis> and if you dont know what ssh is... well.. :)
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Dr_willis> I use winscp/ssh to transfer stuff to/from windows machines - when i just have to do it once or twice and dont want to mess with samba.
<Vermux> Ic
<bjorn_> anyone know about trackpoint bugs? cheers
<Vermux> I may get to that later on..  I got an extra machine that I think I will install Kubuntu on it and use it as backup for the other xp machine
<wraithmagi> any ideas on my ?
<Vermux> Dr_willis: I have the machine with xp for about 4 years now. never backed up my music and media files.
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  if you want the kubuntu box to be a fileserver, you will want to learn about samba.
<Dr_willis> then you can access it from windows as you would any other shared folder on a windows machine.
<Doctor_Nick> has anyone tried kde4 rc1 yet?
<Vermux> Dr_willis: what uses would I do with it if it will be used as file server?
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  install and configure samba
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 6816 kB, installed size 14752 kB
<Vermux> Dr_willis: would I be able to use the file server machine as just workstation too? for Linux?
<Dr_willis> the samba-doc package has whole books on the topic. :)  but its rather straightforwared
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  of course.
<MilitantPotato>  85.190.0.3  Anyone able to sort out who/what that IP is?
<Dr_willis> My fileserver, is also a desktop, and a torrent grabber, and a vncserver, and a mythtv backend.
<loguser1> can i run windows (that is preinstalled on a partition) from linux kubuntu at the same time?
<Vermux> Dr_willis: I undersood up to the word "Desktop...." but leave it for now
<qolo> Dr_willis: thanks that worked
<qolo> loguser1: try VirtualBox, thats what I use to run windows in linnux
<qolo> its insanely easy to setup
<bjorn_> anyone know where i could look for trackpoint help with the thinkpad?
<Dr_willis> Problem with a preinstalled windows, under a virtual machine is that windows will basicially 'see' that its been removed and put in a totally new machine/new hardware.. That may flag the windows anti-piracy stuff.
<Dr_willis> of course if you boot back to the original machine.. the Os will see that its been changed again.
<bottiger> I tried installing the KDE4 RC1 as posted on kubuntu.org . However it fails with this message "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)".
<TimS> I am using kaffien to run DivX videos off stage6, but I cannot seek within the video like i would in the stag6 player on windows, is there a way arround this?
<loguser1> qolo:  ok
<Vermux> Dr_willis: do u suggest installing both win and linux samba on the extra machine or just linux samba?
<loguser1> qolo:  by that i cant run both linux and preinstalled windows at the same time
<Dr_willis> There is no 'windows samba'  - Linux uses 'samba' to access the windows 'network neighborhood' type shares. and visa-versa
<Dr_willis> unless you mean installing 2 os's.  in that case.. do what you want. :) i dont see much need for windows on the other box.
<loguser1> how can i see my network computers
<Vermux> Dr_willis: ok, I think I will install kubuntu. does samba is an additional software or it has to be installed together with kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> when samba is configured right it  the shares will appear under the 'network neighborhood' stuff
<Dr_willis> samba is not isntalled by default
<Dr_willis> !find samba
<ubotu> Found: dpsyco-samba, egroupware-sambaadmin, gsambad, system-config-samba, xffm4-samba (and 6 others)
<Dr_willis> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 3750 kB, installed size 9212 kB
<Vermux> brb- rebooting
<loguser1> how can i see my network computers
<Dr_willis> loguser1,  doublc click on the 'network neighborhood' icon and they should be in there somewhere.
<Whistleboy> As a long time Debian user ready to move to kubuntu, I was confused on a couple of things.  I am used to just installing whatever I want and running whatever window manager I want.  My temptation was to load up ubuntu first and add the kde packages.  Does that make sense to do?
<Whistleboy> to get both Gnome and KDE apps
<Hydrogen> you can do so
<kopyto> jak přehrávat videa z youtube přes konvector?
<loguser1> wheres that icon
<loguser1> Dr_willis: wheres that icon
<Whistleboy> I am also confused of the state of kubunto 7.10, compiaz fusion, and KDE 4.
<Hydrogen> !compiz | Whistleboy
<ubotu> Whistleboy: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Hydrogen> !kde4 | Whistleboy
<ubotu> Whistleboy: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<Whistleboy> can one run both KDE 4 and compiz?
<stdin> Whistleboy: if you install ubuntu first, it's best to install "kubuntu-desktop" package rather than "kde"
<loguser1> can i run windows (that is preinstalled on a partition) from linux kubuntu at the same time?
<loguser1> what options do i have. and is there a place where i can get their details.?
<MilitantPotato> i ran rkhunter and /bin/su has it's permissions and group changed, the group is "admin" my samba share is a member, is this typical?
<Whistleboy> ok, yea I had seen that.  thanks
<Whistleboy> what was the reason for having compiz on ubuntu but not kubuntu?
<Whistleboy> are there any disk partitioning recommendations?  I've had /var /usr /home and /, and swap on Debian - probably overkill
<Whistleboy> I assume separate /home is a good idea
<Whistleboy> but any advice on how big to make the / partition?
<trappist> Whistleboy: http://blog.linuxkungfu.org/blog/index.php?/archives/15-My-Partitioning-Preferences.html
<Whistleboy> thanks.  So far I am extremely impressed at the level of polish over Debian, and I am a big Debian fan!
<ryan-c> hey, i can't access administrator mode in system settings.  I never get prompted for my password.
<bjorn_> anyone know about the thinkpad prackpoint bug?  i'm supposed to add a line to the kernal but don't really know how to do it.  any help would be very appreciated, cheers
<_Schlumpf> how can i find out which build options were used for compiling kde?
<Dr_willis> loguser1,  you dont normally run 2 os's at once.  you boot to the one you want to use.
<Dr_willis> loguser1,  if you just HAVE to have windows going at the same time you can install  one OS into a virtual machine like vmware, or virtualbox.
<loguser1> k
<loguser1> how can i see network computers
<loguser1> ?
<Dr_willis> how? how with what?
<Dr_willis> You got 2 pc's networked right now?
<loguser1> yes
<Dr_willis>  PCstats guides you through the process of home networking - Version 1.1.0    http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleID=1427
<Dr_willis> You configure samba, you click on the network neighborhood icon under windows... it shows up  there.
<Dr_willis> if you dont know have samba going on the linux box yet. You need to install it and configure it,
<loguser1> isnt there any builtin thing in kubuntu for that
<loguser1> >?
<Dr_willis> proberly is.. but its a 5 sec manual edit for me.
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Dr_willis> theres some kde samba tool. but i forget its name.
<Dr_willis> !find samba
<ubotu> Found: dpsyco-samba, egroupware-sambaadmin, gsambad, system-config-samba, xffm4-samba (and 6 others)
<Dr_willis> kdenetwork-filesharing - network filesharing configuration module for KDE
<loguser1> k
<Vermux> Dr_willis: I have 2 hard drives on the machine- each one is about 50 giga. How u would suggest installing Kubuntu?
<ddddd> how to  remove al packages and only keep the linux-image-generic(and dependent packages) + ubuntu minimal(and dependent packages) metapackages ?
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  may as well keep it simple and  put /home and swap on one, and / on the other.
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  10gb may be plenty for / , but it all depends on your needs
<Dr_willis> 10gb for / will NOT work for me. :)
<Vermux> Dr_willis: my needs currently are to play with linux and to back up my data that resides currently with windows on another machine
<ddddd> no one ?
<ryan-c> anyone know why system settings won't let me enter administrator mode?
<genii> ryan-c: Are you logged in as first default user that was created, or a subsequent username?
<ryan-c> default user
<ryan-c> it prompts me for my password, but then fails to load the module as root.
<ryan-c> I can sudo with that user.
<genii> ryan-c: Ah, that was my next question, about the sudo etc
<ryan-c> ddddd: dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk '{ print $2 }' will give you a list of all packages installed
<WaltzingAlong> ryan-c: kdesu systemsettings ?
<genii> ryan-c: Did you chmod anything in that user's dir to other than that user's ownership?
<ryan-c> genii: I don't think so
<genii> *chown rather
<ryan-c> immediatly after install it didn't work
<ryan-c> kdesu systemsettings gives me warnings about DCOP tehn segfaults
<rhadamanthe> hi all
<Dr_willis> hi
<Vermux> Dr_willis: if I give / 10 gb partition on one drive, the rest 40 gb wont be usable?
<Dr_willis> of course you can use it. :)
<Dr_willis> what you want to do with it - is another story.
<Dr_willis> make it /var or /home or /porn or /whatever :)
<Dr_willis> of course you proberly wont gain mych by splitting up /
<ryan-c> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'System/serviceconfig'.
<Dr_willis> so just a / and swap on the first HD. then mount  the 2nd hd whever ya want. /home if you want a totally dedicated home drive.
<ryan-c> that's one thing that shows up when i run from the shell and enter administrator mode
<ryan-c> or use RAID1
<rhadamanthe> i need help, i can't use amarok to read last.fm stream . when i launch amarok in a console it said : "amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Impossible de trouver un module d'entrées/sorties pour le protocole « lastfm »."  somebody know what is the solution ? (sorry for my english : i'm french)
<DK> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 64 bit off the alternate CD. Can someone help me partition my harddrive without erasing anything i've got on there?
<genii> ryan-c: Perhaps try reinstalling the app, eg:  sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-systemsettings; sudo apt-get install kde-systemsettings
<Dr_willis> DK,  well.. when in doubt BACKUP the imporntant stuff
<ryan-c> genii, I already reinstalled
<Dr_willis> DK,  i normall y use the live cd and the gparted/qtparted to resize the partitions manually, then install into the unallocated space. to be 'extra' safe
<genii> ryan-c: With the --purge ?
<Vermux> Dr_willis: so every time Im turning on the computer I will have to mount the 2nd hd (in case that I put /home on it)?
<ryan-c> genii: not with purge
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  thats what /etc/fstab does for you :)
<WaltzingAlong> since when is reinstalling the answer? :D
<DK> Dr_willis: did that, but my computer has windows installed as a partition instead of having a separate CD
<genii> WaltzingAlong: Just one app, not the entire OS :)
<DK> Dr_willis: I'm installing off the alternate CDs because the live CD wasnt working on my computer
<Vermux> Dr_willis: remind me what is it?
<ryan-c> do i need to worry that that's removing kubuntu desktop?
<genii> ryan-c: Nah
<Dr_willis> DK,  that... almost made sence..  you have a single HD. with 2 windows partitiosn on it? a system partition and a rescue/restire partition?
<Dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DK> Dr_willis: I'm trying to put ubuntu on a 15 GB partition without erasing anything else
<ryan-c> it's just a meta package, isn't it?
<ryan-c> DK, do you need to make any changes to the partition table?
<DK> Dr_willis: yeah. One HD, 1 partition for my OS, 1 with the backup/reinstall files on it
<Dr_willis> DK,  im not sure if the alternative cd- has a resize feature. I always either use a live cd (there are other distro/live cds that may work) to repartition with gparted manually.
<DK> ryan-c: I'm trying to make a 3rd partition
<ryan-c> can you either a) back up your data or b) afford to lose it?
<Dr_willis> I always perfer to have a 2nd hd just for linux. :) unless of course this is a laptop.
<DK> Dr_willis: this is on my laptop
<kaminix> Is there any way at all to view or convert .sub files to a usable format under Linux?
<DK> ryan-c: I'd rather not loose it
<ryan-c> Dr_willis: I prefer to go tell windows to get the fsck off my computer >:)
<ryan-c> DK: can you back it up?
<DK> ryan-c: my most important documents are backed up, but I still want to keep windows on my computer
<DK> Dr_willis: that's fair. I want to have both OSes here
<ryan-c> genii: purging and reinstalling didn't work.
<ryan-c> kaminix: mplayer or vlc can probably deal with them
<ryan-c> DK, so you need to resize the windows partition?
<kaminix> I'd prefer it if I could use mplayer somehow. VLC is okay, but mplayer is a big no no for an entire movie. :/
<DK> ryan-c: sounds about right. I'd like to make a 3rd partition for linux
<genii> It looks like the sudo is successful, but then it chokes because the subset/module of systemsettings called serviceconfig cannot be found.
<ryan-c> genii: yeah, that was my conclusion
<ryan-c> DK, can you afford to spend $30 on partition magic?
<genii> ryan-c: does /usr/bin/serviceconfig   exist?
<DK> ryan-c: is it cool to pm you?
<DK> ryan-c: don't think so
<WaltzingAlong> !info kcontrol
<ubotu> kcontrol: control center for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2945 kB, installed size 9220 kB
<ryan-c> yeah, you can pm me
<genii> WaltzingAlong: Yeah i'm thinking thats the package he needs to purge/refresh
<ryan-c> genii: it does.  and fyi, NONE of the modules work
<ryan-c> as root
<ryan-c> using the administrator mode button
<ryan-c> DK: The linux ntfsresize stuff sucked the last time i used it, and I prefer to use partition magic to resize ntfs partition as it does a much better job.
<ryan-c> the linux one doesn't work well unless you defrag under windows first
<Dr_willis> always a good idea to defrag/scan the disks,  befor and AFTER resizing them
<BluesKaj> heh , beware of partition magic ...it can really screw up you drive(s)
<Dr_willis> I tend to use gparted with no hassles so far. on the 20+ machines.
<bottiger> ryan-c: are you sure? I recommended the gparted liveCD to a lot of people - only positive feedback
<Dr_willis> Ive had partition magic - magicially trash things.
<Daisuke_Laptop> never had any issues with PM when i used windows, but now it's gparted all the way :D
<BluesKaj> !GParted | ryan-c
<ubotu> ryan-c: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dr_willis> Ive had issues with the PM company :) a lot..
<Daisuke_Laptop> Dr_willis: symantec?
<DK> ryan-c: I guess I'll give that a shot then. I've got three options here. #1 primary 109 GB B K ntfs /media/sda1, and under it it says 8.2MB free space
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks
<DK> then #2 primary 9.9GB K fat32, and #3 primary 1.1 GB k ntfs
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have hundreds of problems with symantec.  95% of them start with 'norton'
<ryan-c> also, post install, i did aptitude reinstall on every package on my system.
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Laptop,  yep. they sort of liked to buy out companies that made products i used (their competiors) then kill off the product. and they would be Generous and offmer The Synaptic one for JUSt a upgrade price
<ryan-c> norton antivirus protects your computer by slowing it down so much that you don't want to use it.
<ardchoille> lol
<BluesKaj> !gparted | sorry DK, wasn't reading closely enuff
<ubotu> sorry DK, wasn't reading closely enuff: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<ryan-c> genii: can i purge kcontrol so dependancies don't get removed?
<DK> well, I've tried the live CDs, and none have worked for either ubuntu or kubuntu
<DK> so now im using the alternate install CDs
<ryan-c> genii, reinstalling kcontrol didn't work
<genii> ryan-c: When i did a test of removeing kcontrol it has on the list of items to remove: kcontrol kde-systemsettings kmplayer-konq-plugins konq-plugins konqueror kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<ryan-c> I could delete every file the package owns then reinstall.
<genii> well, kubuntu-desktop is the entire metapackage
<genii> So i would not suggest
<genii> work, afk
<BluesKaj> DK, gparted is a live bootable cd , that works with windows and linux ...very easy to use and has proven to be safe and effective.
<DK> can anyone help me partition my hard drive using the alternate Ubuntu CD?
<DK> Blues Kaj: is it free?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ardchoille> kubuntu-desktop is just a met package, it can be safely removed without harming the system. Purging it, however, is another matter entirely
<BluesKaj> DK, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Dr_willis> gparted live cd - is a MUST have in your PC toolbox. :)
<Dr_willis> Puppylinux, and a DSL live cd are also worth having handy
<DK> Blues Kaj: I've never really partitoined a hard drive before. Is this simple?
<ryan-c> also getting "kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available" errors when trying to use administrator mode on stuff
<Dr_willis> DK,  if you have never done it befor.. I highly suggest the parted live cd. If it works..
<DK> Dr_willis: I've tried the ubuntu/kubuntu live CDs for my computer, none have worked
<BluesKaj> ryan-c,try : sudo updatedb
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: And putting puppylinux, DSL, MEPIS, knoppix and Kubuntu livecd all on a live dvd is even handier :)
<Dr_willis> DK,  try the others...
<DK> Dr_willis: I've only gotten the alternate CDs to work so far
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  dont for get geexbox
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Ah.. :)
<DK> Dr_willis: what others? as in, older versions?
<Dr_willis> DK,  the others dsl/puppy are not ubuntu takeoffs. they are from different peoples..  they should work
<Dr_willis> If you cant get ANY live cd's working at all.. well thats a bad sign
<llp78> hi all on the old version of kubuntu(feisty) my mobile communicated as expected now on the new version(dusty dawn) plug the phone in and nothing... where do i start to try and sort this out?
<DK> Dr_willis: I'm not sure what those things are
<Dr_willis> They tend to default to very 'safe' defaults.
<Dr_willis> DK,  Gparted livecd, mentioned above, would be what i would download/try next.
<Dr_willis> its only like 50mb.
<Daisuke_Laptop> dusty dawn?  wt...
<ardchoille> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> are we talking about the same distro here?
<BluesKaj> DK, you may have to go into your BIOS boot sequence to make the the cd/dvdrom #1 on the sequence list
<DK> Dr_willis: so which live CDs did you say I should try?
<llp78> Daisuke_Laptop.. lol i ment Gutsy Gibbon
<genii> back
<ryan-c> BluesKaj: why? it ran last night from cron
<Daisuke_Laptop> that was weird :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> but cool :P
<BluesKaj> wb genii
<genii> BluesKaj: LOL thanks
<llp78> is auto mount still default in  Gutsy Gibbon
<Dr_willis> DK,  the gparted live cd, Puppylinux, and DSl
<BluesKaj> ryan-c, it's an update command after installing deb pkgs
<DK> Dr_willis: I'll give those things a shot. anything I should do beforehand? i've got a lot of free space on my C drive, but do I have to do anything other than burn GParted onto a CD?
<genii> ryan-c: Do you have some default encoding that is NOT utf-8?
<ryan-c> I doubt it.
<DK> Dr_willis: and how big should I make my linux partition?
<genii> hmm
<ryan-c> how would i check.
<ryan-c> if not, it'd be en_US
<BluesKaj> DK, what kind of work/play do you intend to do on the linux partition ?
<Dr_willis> DK,  bigger is better. :)
<DK> Blues Kaj: I want to just try out linux. I'm a students, so mostly open office stuff, download music, email and internet. basic stuff. maybe some audio recordings
<ryan-c> BluesKaj: I know what it does.  I just reinstalled the package, i don't see the point.
<biopod> anyone got vmware workstation installed on 7.10?
<ryan-c> and it'll take forever to run.
<Dr_willis> DK,  i have linux machines with 1TB of drive space.
<ryan-c> this one computer has 6x200GB and 2x250GB drives
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about kde-guidance
<DK> Dr_willis: I have 75 GB free on my HD, and I'd like my linux partition to be able to read files on my Windows XP partition. will that happen?
<ryan-c> raid6 is fun
<ryan-c> DK, yes.
<Dr_willis> DK,  linux can read/write ntfs and vfat
<Dr_willis> windows can read/write ext2/3 witht he right tools. (not all that safe however)
<vadim> hi2all
<biopod> DK: you should know it might make you edit a few configuration files.
<vadim> need a little help :) what package should be installed to make possible automatic convertion of mp3 files to wav in K3b...
<DK> biopod: I don't mind learning that so much. right now i'm just trying to figure out how to partition my HD to run linux and windows without erasing any of my windows stuff
<Vermux> Dr_willis: why when I typ cat fstab the columns are not alligned?
<ryan-c> http://pastebin.com/m736a8070 < console from systemsettings
<biopod> DK: i think partition magic was the tool for editing partitions in windows. after that, it'll be easy
<genii> ryan-c: You are running as root?
<genii> eg:remove /root/.DCOPserver_windy__0        etc etc
<genii> (in the paste)
<DK> biopod: I was recomended GParted
<DK> i'm basically looking for a very easy way to partition my HD. should I try an old version of linux for a live CD?
<biopod> DK: i never used it on windows. so i cant really say.
<biopod> DK: why old version?
<Dr_willis> Vermux,  so? why do you think that matters. :)
<DK> biopod: I can't get any live CDs of v7,10 to work for ubuntu or kubuntu
<Dr_willis> work time for me.. byeee...
<biopod> dk: old computer?
<Vermux> Dr_willis: it seems to be not organized
<mot_> what's the package that i need to have installed so that when i open konqueror i can go to the "view" menu and select "photobook" as a way of viewing my photos?
<DK> biopod: not really. it's an HP dv6040us
<biopod> DK: should work... did you asked the guys here? i'm sure they can help (i'm a noob my self, so cant really offer anything but mental support..)
<DK> biopod: whenever I tried to install, it'd just quit after some loading text and the screen would go blank and the disk would stop spinning
<biopod> maybe your disk is not good?
<xst> After upgrading to gutsy, it goes wrong when I try to print out on a small paper size from OpenOffice: Instead of centering the paper, the contents are printed to the left. This is a problem as the paper feed are narrowing towards the *center* when I adjust it to fit the paper size. It worked fine in Feisty. What is wrong?
<DK> biopod: I ran the disk check features for them. I've tired 64 bit versions of kubuntu and ubuntu, and the 86x version of kubuntu
<vadim> well, looks like libk3b2-mp3 is the solution for my quation... thx, 2 all who tried to find an answer...
<biopod> DK: as I said, I can't really help you with it, but you can try the 7.04 and see how it goes.
<DK> biopod: if I make the 7.04 install work, will it be an easy upgrade?
<biopod> yea
<biopod> DK: yea, it will be easier then you imagine
<DK> biopod: will it just update itself via downloads or how much manual effort will I have to put in?
<BluesKaj> DK , there shouldn't be any diff trying 7.10 vs 7.04 installs
<loguser1> is there a p2p app that can by pass any router or firewall?
<DK> Blues Kaj: well, i'm still not sure why the live CDs don't work as tey should. the text goes though, then nothing. just blank screen, no disk spinning, nothing
<ScorpKing> DK: press <ctrl>+<alt><keypad+> a few times and see if it does anything.
<DK> ScorpKing: I think I tried that once. Do you mean any button on the keypad or the "+" button?
<genii> ryan-c: Other than messed up permissions/ownership of files in the user's home dir, corrupt/misconfigured kcontrol or kde-guidance I'm pretty much outta immediate ideas
<ScorpKing> DK: the + button on the keypad. not the + with <shift>
<ScorpKing> hi genii
 * genii slides ScorpKing a coffee
<ryan-c> damnit.
<ryan-c> it's annoying :/
<DK> ScorpKing: so basically ctrl, alt, and = all at the same time? just making sure I didn't do this wrong last time I tried
<ScorpKing> ty genii
<ScorpKing> DK: no. it has to be ctrl alt keypad+. it will switch resolution
<DK> ScorpKing: well, now i'm a little confused
<biopod> DK: do you have a laptop or a desktop
<DK> biopod: laptop
<ScorpKing> DK: the = <+> is the wrong one
<DK> ScorpKing: that might be what I did wrong. which "+" do I use?
<ScorpKing> DK: the keypad one.
<ScorpKing> NOT shift =
<biopod> DK: what ScorpKing is saying that maybe the defult screen resulotion is not set right for your computer, and that maybe it's just a matter of changing it. in linux, they have a shortcut to change the resolution, it's alt control and + ./// i dont think there are 2 + keys on your computer, so the =/+ will do.
<DK> biopod: I think I tried that one already. the thing is, it starts out normal, but then the text dissapears and the disk stops spinning
<ScorpKing> it might be the second function key and ;/:
<ScorpKing> function key*
<ja2> why is source-o-matic page so small?
<ScorpKing> DK: it might also be that kdm does not start. you can go to tty1 and start it manually
<Daisuke_Laptop> ja2: it was designed by little people
<biopod> or you can just try to kill it with the ctrl alt backspace and see what you get.
<DK> I'll try those things out. thanks
<ja2> lol it use to have more repo's.... now it only had 4!!!
<ScorpKing> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ja2> que passa hombre ?
<biopod> so, anyone can tell me something about vmware?
<ScorpKing> biopod: what do you want to know?
<biopod> i want to know if there's another alternative for it.
<ScorpKing> yes
<ScorpKing> !info virtualbox
<ubotu> Package virtualbox does not exist in gutsy
<ScorpKing> bah.
<ScorpKing> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<biopod> thanks
<ja2> blah blah blah
<biopod> i wonder if it will run xp and photoshop cs3 on it.
<ScorpKing> biopod: maybe. i know vmware does.
<biopod> ScorpKing: i thought about going open source all the way...
<ScorpKing> biopod: give virtualbox a try then. ;)
<biopod> (except for the installation of xp and cs3 which are totally for work)
<ScorpKing> if it runs xp the rest will work
<ScorpKing> !emulate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emulate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ScorpKing> silly bot. :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> except virtualbox's open version is missing a few things
<Daisuke_Laptop> ScorpKing: false logic, infortunately.  3d is still iffy at best
<Daisuke_Laptop> un*
<ScorpKing> i won't know. hehe
<ScorpKing> i use vmware and qemu here
<mot_> how do i unpack a file packed as just a .gz
<mot_> as in file.gz
<genii> mot gzip
<ScorpKing> or open it with ark
<genii> mot_: command-line way:   gunzip -d <filename>
<Agent_bob> i'd like to report another bug.   something in the dapper updates breaks "startkde"   the process "xrdb -nocpp -merge" hangs and leaves the gui useless.     this is a fresh clean install plus apt-get update/dist-upgrade   so nothing i have done.
<_al_> hello
<_al_> can someone tell me where could I find amarok2 package for gutsy gibbon?
<ScorpKing> i can't install anything. i get - subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1. how can i fix it? it's cupsys that has the error
<ScorpKing> Setting up cupsys (1.2.8-0ubuntu8.1) ... - that one
<biopod> how do i add my user to a group?
<ScorpKing> here is the full error i get - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45397/
<TFrog> Does anyone know why i get a "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" from dolphin?
<pennette> is there a channel for kommander ?
<Agent_bob> update.  the bug is a known issue.   it's the same old   dev/null is a regular file with the wrong permissions bug...
<ardchoille> pennette: I use kommander and maybe I can help
<Agent_bob> seems that xrdb reads from /dev/null for input.   how dumb can you be and still breath...
<trappist> ScorpKing: looks like bad update-rc.d usage in the postinst script.  look in /var/lib/dpkg/info for the postinst script and get rid of (or fix!) the update-rc.d line
<pennette> ardchoille: well :) i have a treewiget and i would like , when some item is selected, set the value to a general variable
<CPrgmSwR2> What video codecs is not supported by linux?
<ScorpKing> trappist: thanks. will do
<jmichaelx> is there any kind of known issue with KDE just crashing from time to time? i have had this problem at various points in both feisty and gutsy
<CPrgmSwR2> jmichaelx: Interesting...
<CPrgmSwR2> KDE hardly crashes at all for me
<CPrgmSwR2> Its as stable as windows XP
<jmichaelx> KDE has crashed twice for me today
<jmichaelx> generally it is just a once in a while thing... but not good. i did a fresh install of gutsy this time wondering if that would help, but it didn't
<jmichaelx> i guess i'll have to look through bug reports
<ardchoille> pennette: Wouldn't it be:  @setGlobal(variable_name, @TreeWidget1.selection)
<lego> Is there a way to change the screen resolution in Kubuntu 7.04?
<lego> Is anyone around?
<ScorpKing> yes. in kcontrol
<ardchoille> lego: Are you wanting to select a res that's already in xorg.conf?
<CPrgmSwR2> lego: upgrade to kubuntu 7.10
<lego> I wanna change to a lower resolution than whatever it is on.
<lego> Can I use 800x600?
<pennette> ardchoille: yep but then i want use that variable_name in another string ( for exaple @setGlobal( variable_name, @TreeWiget1.selection) @exec (@variable_name) ) but after it said it doesn t know what is @varible_name
<johan__> Any tips on any video edit programs?
<ScorpKing> lego: yes
<pennette> johan__: to do what ? convert or editing
<lego> Found it.  Thank you,
<johan__> pennette Editing
<lego> Its set to 1280x1024.  No wonder I cannot read.  lol
<lego> Much better.
<andreas_> I have just partitioned a hadd extention, But it wont mount, when i try to open it i get "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000"
<sebbar> can anybody tell me when kubuntu gutsy for ps3 will be out? according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3 right now there's only a feisty version...
<pennette> ardchoille: maybe is more clear this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45398/
<ardchoille> pennette: Wouldn't that need @setGlobal and @exec on two diff lines?
<ardchoille> pennette: Ah, ok. @exec(@global(variable_name))
<pennette> ardchoille: :) now i try
<pennette> thank
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> pennette: http://www.kde-apps.org  has a kommander scripts section
<lego> Thank you all.  Be back later,
<lego> Running updates now.
<pennette> ardchoille: :) i am bit tired :) i have solved.... @exec(@TreeWidget4.selection)
<ardchoille> pennette: That' will work, but it doesn't use the global variable.
<DarthFrogger> Hello.
<jpatrick> !hello | DarthFrogger
<ubotu> DarthFrogger: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DarthFrogger> Has anyone managed to get kdm-kde4 to install?  From the KDE4 RC1.
<ubuntu__> heh
<ubuntu__> I'm trying to install 7.10 for 64, and I'm getting an error message at 29%
<_al_> valid installation media?
<genii> The nature of the error message may be enlightening
<ubuntu__> it gives a bunch of possible causes...I'll tell you what it is when I get back to 29%
<ubuntu__> I'm trying to do the OEM install this time, maybe that'll fix it
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about MD5 sums
<stdin> DarthFrogger: having problems?
<DarthFrogger> stdin: Yes.  dpkg reports the post-install script throws an error.
<stdin> DarthFrogger: post the log to pastebin so we can see
<ubuntu__> This particular error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk.  It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed....etc
<DarthFrogger> stdin: pastebin?
<stdin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu__> it's a brand new hard drive, and I just burned the disk last night
<ScorpKing> dpkg error - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45397
 * ScorpKing looks a genii.. >.> 
<DarthFrogger> Ah.  Thanks.
 * genii looks at ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> hehe.
<ubuntu__> anyone?
<genii> ScorpKing: did you try to purge it and reinstall?
<genii> (altho it looks like the configuration script is broken)
<ScorpKing> did not purge it yet.
<genii> ScorpKing: Hmm. i think first i would try rm the cupsys file in /var/cache/apt/archives, then do sudo apt-get install cupsys
<ScorpKing> genii: when i purge it i get this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45404/ - is it safe to carry on?
<genii> lemme look
<kid_confucius> any clue how i install nvidia graphics on kubuntu
<kid_confucius> can i use envy on kubuntu?
<genii> ScorpKing: Looks like if you do the step i just outlined it may work
<ScorpKing> doing it now
<stdin> kid_confucius: if you have gutsy, just use the restricted drivers manager
<kid_confucius> i did
<kid_confucius> seems like its not working..
<genii> Working, back and forth from computer.. have some patience for lag :)
<ScorpKing> genii: rm does not fix it
<stdin> what part isn't ?
<kid_confucius> i cant even get resoultion
<kid_confucius> its stiuck on 1024x768
<kid_confucius> i cant change it
<stdin> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<genii> ScorpKing: try: sudo apt-get install -f cupsys
<stdin> you have the driver, don't try to install another over it
<kid_confucius> what u mean
<ScorpKing> genii: same problem
<kid_confucius> was  i suoppose to download the drivers, but i thought the restrct driver does it for you
<genii> ScorpKing: It says the other packages are broken?
<stdin> kid_confucius: if you installed the driver from the restricted manager you have it now, it'll break if you try to install something over it
<kid_confucius> ohhhh
<kid_confucius> iseee
<kid_confucius> kk
<ScorpKing> genii: no. just this - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45397/
<kid_confucius> well how do i get it my nvidia setting tools going
<genii> looking
<ScorpKing> genii: <trappist> ScorpKing: looks like bad update-rc.d usage in the postinst script.  look in /var/lib/dpkg/info for the postinst script and get rid of (or fix!) the update-rc.d line
<stdin> kid_confucius: should be in the kmenu, probably under settings
<ScorpKing> i can't find anything related to that
<stdin> kid_confucius: if not the command is usr/bin/nvidia-settings (i think)
<freqmod_nx> *Whine* kubuntu and kde4rc1 and okular doesn't work.  gives undefined symbol
<kid_confucius> kk
 * freqmod_nx sorry, he shouldn't click enter yet, he is soon leaving irc
<stdin> freqmod_nx: make sure you removed all old beta packages first
<freqmod_nx> i tried
<kid_confucius> usr/bin/nvidia-setting
<kid_confucius> lol
<kid_confucius> sry
<freqmod_nx> i removed kde4base*
<genii> ScorpKing: man update-rc.d tells me default way to call is: update-rc.d appname defaults
<ScorpKing> hmm.. let me try that
<bryan__> hey guys i need help please
<bryan__> i just installed gutsy kubuntu and i cant get my wifi to work
<bryan__> any tips?
<ScorpKing> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> ScorpKing: I have on my 7.04 box, the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupsys.postinst open to the update-rc.d line but my brain is too fuzzy to process it
<bryan__> thanx ubotu
<ScorpKing> genii: thanks. looking..
<genii> ScorpKing: A light bulb sort of just went off. Maybe touch the file /etc/init.d/cupsys if it does not exist right now
<ScorpKing> it is there.
<ScorpKing> if i remove it it complains
<ardchoille> !thanks | bryan__
<ubotu> bryan__: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<genii> (I had this error on another install where it needed it even tho the startup system is changed)
<genii> scorpking perhaps add the -f switch in the postinst file
<genii> (force)
<ScorpKing> oh ok. still trying to see what is going on.
<genii> Altho i think -f may be for removal option only.
<phoenix__> slt
<phoenix__> hello
<genii> ScorpKing: Also my file may differ greatly from yours
<genii> work, af
<genii> afk also
<venik> Can anyone tell me how to change the location of the Strigi  (desktop search engine) index?
<ScorpKing> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45406/ when ur back.
<phoenix__> slt
<Fraggy4> Need help with python-numeric installation
<qolo> slut
<Fraggy4> ardchoile
<Fraggy4> ardchoille
<phoenix__> comment ça va?
<virnik> hi there
<virnik> can some experienced user or developer help me out? i got one generic problem, which should not be on ubuntu or kubuntu
<virnik> I have bought http://www.avermedia.com/cgi-bin/support_driverbympdpro.asp?category=TV%20USB%20Box%20/%20Pendrive&category2=Hybrid&proname=193&modelno=A828
<virnik> and from the papers it seems it works ok in linux
<virnik> but
<virnik> one big problem
<Fraggy4> !spanish|phoenix
<ubotu> phoenix: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<virnik> i have downloaded drivers from avermedia.com
<virnik> extracted
<virnik> and compiled
<Fraggy4> virnik: stop
<virnik> after insmod, kernel respond with "Unknown module"
<virnik> you know what I mean
<Fraggy4> stop
<virnik> ok
<Fraggy4> !paste| virnik
<ubotu> virnik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<phoenix__> do you speak french?
<virnik> no
<virnik> czech, slovak, and english
<Fraggy4> !french| phoenix__
<ubotu> phoenix__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<virnik> Fraggy4: I have no long texts
<Fraggy4> virnik: everything you were typing
<phoenix__> merci ubotu
<Fraggy4> your welcome phoenix
<virnik> Fraggy4: do somebody read that, on pastebin?
<virnik> cos I need help, really
<Fraggy4> yes
<Fraggy4> you post the url
<virnik> oki, I will post it there
<Fraggy4> I need help, but I know my way around the channel
<Fraggy4> Need help with python-numeric installation
<Fraggy4> Need help with python-numeric installation
<JohnnyBlazer> i need help please
<Fraggy4> !ask| JohnnyBlazer
<ubotu> JohnnyBlazer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<JohnnyBlazer> i installed rageircd using adept manager, and it failed, i cannot unistall the package, reinstall it, or use apt-get or adept manager without errors. any help is apppreciated.
<ardchoille> Fraggy4: Did you need me for something?
<Fraggy4> I get a dependency not satisfied: python when I try and install python-numeric
<Fraggy4> Johnny: did you try sudo apt-get purge rageircd
<Fraggy4> ardchoille: I get a dependency not satisfied: python when I try and install python-numeric
<JohnnyBlazer> didnt try that give me a moment
<ardchoille> Fraggy4: are you installing python-numeric from the repos?
<Fraggy4> Johnny: tell me what it wants to remove
<Fraggy4> ardchoille: cant
<JohnnyBlazer> rageircd
<JohnnyBlazer> i tried to
<Fraggy4> I just installed gutsy
<JohnnyBlazer> error commiting changes
<Fraggy4> and my wireless card wont work
<JohnnyBlazer> the updates wont even install
<ardchoille> Fraggy4: python-numeric is in the repos: sudo apt-get install python-numeric
<ardchoille> Oh, ok. Well, I can't help you, sorry
<Fraggy4> I'm trying to install Wifi-radar
<max_> hi everyone! need emergency help setting up lirc at built-in SIR on Acer Ferrari 4000
<max_> can anyone help?
<virnik> OK, to my problem, here it is. Can somebody look on this, and tell me how to make it work? PLEASE. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45410/
<JohnnyBlazer> Fraggy4: it says invalid operation purge
<Fraggy4> Hmmm....
<virnik> JohnnyBlazer: apt-get remove package --purge must work
<max_> can anyone help?
<Fraggy4> johnny: what did you type?
<JohnnyBlazer> sudo apt-get purge rageircd
<Fraggy4> hmm
<virnik> JohnnyBlazer: it is wrong syntax
<Fraggy4> virnik: no
<virnik> JohnnyBlazer: use apt-get remove rageircd --purge
<JohnnyBlazer> i have to use sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Fraggy4> try it without the purge first
<virnik> Fraggy4: yes, it is wrong
<JohnnyBlazer> to install the updates
<JohnnyBlazer> ok
<Fraggy4> virnik: I always use sudo apt-get purge
<virnik> can somebody look on my problem?
<virnik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45410/
<virnik> Fraggy4: i think this option is no longer supported by apt
<ScorpKing> virnik: no idea
<Fraggy4> virnik: it is
<Fraggy4> I just used it 2 minutes ago
<JohnnyBlazer> Fraggy4, what is your version?
<Fraggy4> Scorpking: could you help me with mine?
<Fraggy4> Gutsy
<ScorpKing> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iceEra> Help me i cannot REMOVE WINE
<JohnnyBlazer> i have 7.04
<Fraggy4> iceEra: "sudo apt-get purge wine"
<max_> PLEASE HELP!!!
<Fraggy4> Johnny: I upgraded yesterday
<Fraggy4> It works in feisty too
<JohnnyBlazer> ok
<ScorpKing> max_: ask in #ubuntu and #linux as well
<JohnnyBlazer> nope invalid operation
<iceEra> It says that i have nothing to remove.. But Wine is still in the menu..:S What to do?
<JohnnyBlazer> virnik's way worked
<JohnnyBlazer> oh wait
<Fraggy4> virnik: you have KDE right?
<kubuntu4me> hello. when a removable usb device is connected to the machine, no window pops up in kde. is that a per user setting or system wide.dmesg shows the device and the filesystem is recognized with gparted
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu4me: does dmesg show it mounted?
<Fraggy4> iceEra: right click on the menu and hit edit menu
<nosrednaekim> does "mount" show it?
<iceEra> oki ty
<kubuntu4me> no it is not mounted nosrednaekim
<iceEra> and when i run steam whit crossover i get belongs to Wine :S plz say it in private message:)=
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu4me: can you mount it manually? try "sudo mount /dev/<device name from dmesg> /mnt"
<kubuntu4me> nosrednaekim: udevinfo -a -n /dev/sdg shows everything about it, ok mounting now
<ScorpKing> iceEra: ask in #winehq
<virnik> Fraggy4: yes
<kyled185> ack how do I clear programs that failed to install from apt?
<kubuntu4me> nosrednaekim: yes it mounted fine. (it is fat32 btw)
<virnik> kubuntu4me: it is normal in gutsy. automounter does not react on usb mass storage. it is bug
<Fraggy4> virnik: did you google linux drivers for your product?
<virnik> Fraggy4: sure i did
<Fraggy4> virnik: it does that on mine
<virnik> i am not lame, it is my job to work in linux, make routers, and so on
<Fraggy4> It opens a window when I plug in a flash drive
<virnik> Fraggy4: do you have i386?
<Fraggy4> yea
<virnik> Fraggy4: it did feisty
<virnik> not gutsy
<Fraggy4> it did the same thing in feisty
<Fraggy4> its a feature
<Fraggy4> not a bug
<virnik> and i have gutsy and 64b
<Fraggy4> virnik: that's why
<virnik> Fraggy4: bug is, that it is not automounting theese drives
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu4me: huh...you could try using the disks and filesystems manager to automount it.
<virnik> feisty worked fine
<Fraggy4> virnik: the driver is most likely for i386
<Fraggy4> oh
<Fraggy4> then
<Fraggy4> switch back to feisty
<virnik> Fraggy4: argh, I am speaking about automounter!
<virnik> that driver have both variants
<Fraggy4> w/e
<ScorpKing> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<virnik> Fraggy4: never...i like gutsy
<nosrednaekim> virnik: whats the problem?
<virnik> nosrednaekim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45410/
<kubuntu4me> nosrednaekim: but how do i get the window back that pops up when the usb media is inserted?
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu4me: thats ussualy a hit-or miss
<kyled185> I tried to install the kde4 RC1 as posted in the topic, now apt is messed up with tons of unmet dependencies and is failing to install when the dependencies are explicitly specified.  Now I can't even apt-get upgrade is there a way to fix this?
<sam_> hi
<sam_> oops
<nosrednaekim> virnik: look to me like a driver conflict, do you have two version of that driver in your kernel?
<Some_Person> thats better
<Ayabara> I installed picasa using wine, but how do I start the application now?
<Ayabara> I'm kinda new to wine :-)
<nosrednaekim> virnik: or that module is for a kernel that is too new
<nosrednaekim> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nosrednaekim> Ayabara: go to #winehq
<Some_Person> What is the email client for KDE?
<virnik> nosrednaekim: no
<Fraggy4> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> Some_Person: kmail
<Lapatik> kmail.
<virnik> I have not
<Some_Person> thanks
<virnik> nosrednaekim: I have latest one
<nosrednaekim> virnik: latest kernel?
<virnik> Some_Person: KMail
<virnik> nosrednaekim: latest distro kernel
<virnik> Linux Crusader 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nosrednaekim> virnik: yeah.but thats not the newest kernel.... anyway, thats some serious kernel stuff that I have no clue about. sorry.
<nosrednaekim> virnik: try posting on the ubuntu forums
<virnik> nosrednaekim: I will try, thanks
<ZeBarbu> Hello
<ZeBarbu> Does anybody managed to make composition work in the lastest KDE4 packages?
<gauss_> Hi :)
<Zombocom> does anybody managed?
<ZeBarbu> Zombocom: hum, my english is not quite good, isn't it? :)
<Zombocom> oh sorry, I thought you were a native speaker who was trying to sound cool
<ZeBarbu> not at all!
<Zombocom> my apologies for jumping to a concluions
<Zombocom> oops
<Zombocom> conclusion
<gauss_> Does anyone by chance know of any software that would load up a picture from the web, save it as say PIC001.jpg, then reload t seconds later and repeat, saving it as PIC002.jpg, etc. etc..?
<Fraggy4> !offtopic| Zombocom ZeBarbu
<ubotu> Zombocom ZeBarbu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<CPrgmSwR2> Who in here has an ATI card?
<max_> CPrgmSwR2: me
<Zombocom> I didn't install kubuntu with swap space, but I created a partition for swapping, and now wish to use it for swap, how do I do so
<CPrgmSwR2> Do you think they are improving from 8.40 to catalyst 7.11?
<Some_Person> How do I put a trash icon on my desktop?
<andreas_> I have just partitioned a hadd extention, But it wont mount, when i try to open it i get "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000".
<Fraggy4> Some Person: it already is there
<Fraggy4> Some_Person: right side of the taskbar
<Some_Person> No, on my desktop
<Fraggy4> you can't
<Some_Person> Why not?
<Zombocom> hold on some_person
<Zombocom> I'll try to do it
<Zombocom> I remember finding the folder once I added my linux partition in windows
<Zombocom> so I think it's possible
<Fraggy4> ScorKing: I need help with python-support and python-gtk2
<Fraggy4> ScorpKing: I need help with python-support and python-gtk2
<Zombocom> however, I think the safest bet is to keep it on the taskbar
<ScorpKing> Fraggy4: not sure i can help. what's wrong though?
<Zombocom> how do I mount additional swap space?
<Zombocom> or new swap space?
<ScorpKing> ah. :)
<Fraggy4> ScorpKing: python-support is already installed, but python-gtk2 gdebi install says that it's not and the dependency for it is not satisiable
<ScorpKing> Zombocom: you can make a loopback image and mount it as swap.
<andreas_> why do i get "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" when i try to mount my hdd??
<Zombocom> scorpking: is that if I haven't had swap before?
<ScorpKing> Fraggy4: no idea. sorry.
<s4xxon> hello, could someone tell me a good application like magenta ?
<sourcemaker_> SAP Developers here?
<Some_Person> nevermind, Zombocom
<Some_Person> i found it on the forums
<Fraggy4> python-support is already installed, but python-gtk2 gdebi install says that it's not and the dependency for it is not satisiable
<ScorpKing> Zombocom: it does not matter but it will only fix the problem until you reboot.
<Zombocom> sorry Some_person
<Some_Person> thats ok
<ScorpKing> andreas_: google and look on the forums.
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install jre 1.5
<Fraggy4> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<andreas_> ScorpKing: Have allready done that. Dont get any further.
<Zombocom> scorpking: dangint I have a good swap partition
<ScorpKing> andreas_: heh. it's seems lika a common problem. ask in #ubuntu as well.
<Fraggy4> python-support is already installed, but python-gtk2 gdebi install says that it's not and the dependency for it is not satisiable
<andreas_> ScorpKing: Thx
<s4xxon> or a greek-english dictionar
<ScorpKing> Zombocom: you can boot from the livecd and resize it.
<Some_Person> Are any games supposed to come with KDE?
<Fraggy4> !google| s4xxon
<ubotu> s4xxon: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<ScorpKing> Some_Person: not by default
<Some_Person> Is there a basic games package (like gnome-games for GNOME)?
<ScorpKing> s4xxon: try stardict
<Zombocom> ScorpKing: I can't get Qparted in normal installed kubuntu?
<s4xxon> i will check for it
<ScorpKing> Zombocom: partitions wont resize if they are mounted
<ScorpKing> Some_Person: yes. run sudo aptutide search games | grep kde and see what is there
<Zombocom> ScorpKing: I already have the partition made, I just need linux to use it as swap
<Some_Person> thanks
<Zombocom> Some_person: I reccomend armagetron
<Some_Person> in case you cant realize, im a GNOME user trying out KDE
<Zombocom> Some_person I tried gnome but couldn't get into it
<ScorpKing> Zombocom: oh i see. sudo mkswap /dev/<partition> and then add a entry in /etc/fstab for it
<Some_Person> I've been using GNOME for years
<Some_Person> It's time I tried out KDE
<ScorpKing> nice :D
<ScorpKing> welocome to KDE
<ScorpKing> bah. welcome*
<Some_Person> thanks ScorpKing
<Some_Person> What I did was install kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu system, and i made KDE use a different desktop folder, and i removed the KDE apps from GNOME and vice versa
<ScorpKing> hmm.. no need to do that
<ScorpKing> kde apps will run in gnome and vice versa
<Some_Person> i did that because with both sets of apps together, the menus were very crowded
<Some_Person> i know that
<plb209> Is it possible to install/check out KDE4 on the Kubuntu livecd?
<Zombocom> oh crap
<Zombocom> where do I change my keyboard settings
<BadSneakers> it'd take a lot of ram I'd imagine
<Zombocom> the super key is missing
<ardchoille> plb209: See the channel topic
<Zombocom> I mean, it doesn't work
<plb209> ardchoille: I've read the page already
<BadSneakers> Zombocom  there are some livecds that already incorporate kde4
<plb209> I get broken package problems
<Zombocom> badsneakers I didn't ask the question plb 209 did
<BadSneakers> Zombocom   oh, yeah, sorry.
<Zombocom> BadSneakers no problem
<gauss_> Does anyone by chance know of any software that would load up a picture from the web, save it as say PIC001.jpg, then reload t seconds later and repeat, saving it as PIC002.jpg, etc. etc..?
<ardchoille> plb209: You can install things in the livecd, but they'll be gone once you reboot/shutdown
<plb209> ardchoille: I know
<plb209> ardchoille: I just wanted to try out the DE in a familiar distro before I bothered installing it on my Gentoo box
<Zombocom> my super/windows key isn't doing anything
<ardchoille> plb209: Ah, smart idea
<Zombocom> what do I do
<BadSneakers> plb209  it really doesn't look any different in the default
<Some_Person> How come when I put .desktop links in a folder, they show up in Dolphin with the .desktop suffix
<Zombocom> some_person I have the same problem
<plb209> BadSneakers: it's more just a curiosity than anything else
<plb209> I run Fluxbox now
<ardchoille> fluxbox is awesome
<plb209> yeah
<plb209> agreed
<Zombocom> some_person you're talking about  desktop themes?
<Zombocom> oh no, shortcuts
<plb209> but I figured KDE4 had to cut down on some of the bloat/problems that drove me away from it to begin with
<Zombocom> my bad
<BadSneakers> plb209  then maybe kde4's version of kde-core you'd like ?
 * plb209 shrugs
<balint> hi there, i have a pretty noob question, how can i install flashplayer 8 on firefox? i extracted the tar.gz but i cant remember how can i install it from terminal. i used linux very long time ago, and forgot how to work in terminal :$
<plb209> I just wanted to check it all out before installing everything [Gentoo requires me to compile everything]
<Some_Person> Is there a way to make them show their name instead of the filename
<plb209> balint: go for flash player 9
<balint> than 9, but how?
<balint> why doesnt it install itself when i clcik on the shell script?
<plb209> try "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" in the terminal
<Zombocom> balint do you have kubuntu 64 bit?
<ScorpKing> nite guys.
<balint> no, i have normal , but its the old edgy 6.10...
<balint> but my cpu is 64 bit amd
<BadSneakers> plb209  I saw a kde4 live cd the other day based on another linux version and it was AWFUL
<Zombocom> can anyone help me with my keyboard issue?
<plb209> BadSneakers: that's exactly why I wanted to try it with a known good distro
<BadSneakers> plb209   i was looking for it, but I can't find it.  And it was AWFUL
<plb209> awful because of the distro or because of KDE4
<plb209> and which KDE4 was it?
<plb209> cause RC1 just came out
<mark__> hello, i have a question about wget, where should i ask it?
<BadSneakers> plb209  it was hot off the press when I found it.  and it wasn't ubuntu based
<plb209> was it yesterday or today?
<plb209> or even earlier
<geos> suse?
<plb209> yes, that's the one I saw
<BadSneakers> plb209  I rand the cdr I made thru the shredder about 30 minutes after I booted it.
<plb209> I wanted to see if I could do it with kubuntu first
<geos> I tried it too
<plb209> the RC1 or one of hte betas?
<geos> rc1
<plb209> how was it?
<geos> works better than on my gutsy
<plb209> hm
<BadSneakers> plb209  I really think and hope that it was the underlying linux version I hated.
<plb209> lol
<plb209> thanks for the info everyone
<plb209> I'm gonna go restart back into Gentoo
<plb209> [although I'm really tempted to install Kubuntu thanks to this live cd]
<BadSneakers> plb209 it was opensuse
<CPrgmSwR2> plb209: i was a gentoo user
<plb209> CPrgmSwR2: why was
<CPrgmSwR2> Because I got tired of waiting for everything to install for 1
<BadSneakers> plb209 http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<geos> yes it was opensuse
<BadSneakers> plb209  you'll hate that
<plb209> yeah, I've seen that link
<CPrgmSwR2> my gentoo system corrupted itself while trying out kde4
<plb209> eep
<plb209> fn
<plb209> fun*
<BadSneakers> gentoo   its kinda expected
<plb209> anyway, I'm gonna go reboot now, thanks
<plb209> yeah
<plb209> I haven't had a problem with this install yet
<CPrgmSwR2> So I figured that if I was going to have to wait another 3 days to have my gentoo system back... that I would go to kubuntu where you can install a system in 1hour and be done with it
<CPrgmSwR2> I will admit that I was using kde4 for a month or 2 before it happened though
<BadSneakers> install and configure to taste in an hour
<Zombocom> where can I get info on mounted swap partitions?
<Zombocom> or general info
<Zombocom> the filesystem info
<Zombocom> (UUID)
<s4xxon> ise there any good dictionary for kde that supports also greek language ?
<NetSKaVeN> hell-o!
 * genii sips some coffee
<NetSKaVeN> anyone tried kde4 rc1 in kubuntu?
<Zombocom> can anyone help me
<Zombocom> how do I reinstall my keyboarD?
<Zombocom> the windows/super key isn't working
<IAmAi> Hello
<Zombocom> hello
<geos> NetSKaVeN: yes
<NetSKaVeN> geos: is it working ok?
<IAmAi> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to eject the CD drive while running Kubuntu live?
<IAmAi> I need to burn a CD.
<geos> not really
<IAmAi> Damn
<geos> it works but I can't move widgets
<geos> There's no start menu
<NetSKaVeN> geos: the same problem here then
<geos> stdin said last night that this bugs are known
<geos> I'm waiting for the new kitchensync...
<NetSKaVeN> I wanna work with kde4, but now it isn't usable
<fregl> NetSKaVeN: you could get the svn version
<NetSKaVeN> fregl: svn is not Kubuntu's KDE 4
<fregl> NetSKaVeN: yes, but the kubuntu packages are not that heavily patched, are they?
<fregl> not yet at least
<theunixgeek> Hello. I'm following the osdev Bare Bones tutorial for writing a simple kernel. http://www.osdev.org/wiki/Bare_bones I'm a complete noob at this, so please don't assume I know all the terminology you guys do. I'd like to be able to boot the kernel shown in the tutorial in either Bochs or QEMU. How would I go about this?
<fregl> NetSKaVeN: of course it's more work, but to actually report bugs it would be pretty cool to have the latest kde4 running
<NetSKaVeN> fregl: yeah, I understand that
<NetSKaVeN> but I can't recompile it every day
<NetSKaVeN> slow machine and little free time
<jussi01> have the kde4 rc1 packages hit gutsy backports yet?
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<blizzzek> bye
<jgg74> wenas
<jgg74> me h puesto el kubuntu 7.10 y el kopete me da el error la aplicacion fallo y provoco la señal 11
<jussi01> !es | jgg74
<ubotu> jgg74: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<jgg74> gracias
<jussi01> :)
<Vermux> what is the difference between the file in /home/User/.bashrc  and /etc/skel/.bashrc???
<Vermux> anyone?
<jussi01> Vermux: I dont know.
<jussi01> Vermux: its pretty dead in here atm
<Vermux> atm?
<jussi01> Vermux: but the one in the home dir is probably a user writable file
<jussi01> Vermux: at the moment
<Vermux> ok
<jussi01> where as the /etc one is probably not..
<ardchoille> Vermux: /home/user/.bashrc is the bashrc file used by that user (writeable by that user). /etc/skel/.bashrc is the file used as a template when a new user account is created (writeable by root only)
<Vermux> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<felipearj> ola
<mushroomblue> mmkay. after the basic instructions to install RC1 of KDE4 are finished, what other -kde4 packages can I install? are there some that I should stay away from?
<mushroomblue> cos I'm seeing lots of overlapping files when trying to install packages.
<AXAUser101> need help with python-gtk2
<Fraggy4> need help with python-gtk2
<Fraggy4> Could someone help me fix python-gtk2? I have no inernet on my kubuntu laptop and I'm installing the python-gtk2.deb file. It says I need python-support, but I already have it
<Fraggy4> Could someone help me fix python-gtk2? I have no inernet on my kubuntu laptop and I'm installing the python-gtk2.deb file. It says I need python-support, but I already have it
<JohnnyBlazer> how do i install unrar into ark?
<ardchoille> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<JohnnyBlazer> is that for ark?
<BejeweledPudenda> I want to install k9copy v. 1.2.0 -- how can I do that?  debian-multimedia respository has broken dependenicies.
<BejeweledPudenda> I want to install k9copy v. 1.2.0 -- how can I do that?
<Fraggy4> !repeat| BejeweledPudenda
<ubotu> BejeweledPudenda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<BejeweledPudenda> not repeated
<BejeweledPudenda> differently worded
<Fraggy4> !repeat| BejeweledPudenda
<ubotu> BejeweledPudenda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<BejeweledPudenda> ubotu: you're repeating yourself
<Fraggy4> !repeat| BejeweledPudenda
<ubotu> BejeweledPudenda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Greenery> Fraggy4: dont spam ubot pls
<Fraggy4> yes sir!
<Fraggy4> Greenery: could you help me?
<kgx> hey..i need to recussively count the number of lines in all the files in a directory, is there a quick way to do this?
<BejeweledPudenda> back to my question now:  I want to install k9copy v. 1.2.0 -- how can I do that?
<Fraggy4> Bejewled: sudo apt-get k9copy
<Fraggy4> Bejewled: sudo apt-get install k9copy
<BejeweledPudenda> Fraggy4: gutsy has version 1.1.3
<Greenery> Fraggy4: sorry i couldn't
<BejeweledPudenda> I need 1.2.0
<Fraggy4> Bejewled: then your screwed
<Fraggy4> jk
<Fraggy4> !google| Bejeweled
<ubotu> Bejeweled: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Fraggy4> durh
<Minataku> Bejeweled: You could try compiling it
<Minataku> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Fraggy4> Minataku: could you also help me?
<Minataku> Maybe
<Minataku> What's wrong?
<Fraggy4> I cant get python-gtk2 to install, it says it's missing python-support, but it is already instaleld
<Fraggy4> I'm installing it from a deb file
<Fraggy4> I dont have internet on it
<Minataku> There's your problem
<Fraggy4> what do you mean?
<Minataku> Don't mix things like that
<Minataku> If it's a deb, IT'S NOT FOR *BUNTU
<Fraggy4> Yeah it is...
<Fraggy4> It's in the repos
<Minataku> Oh, sorry
<Minataku> Brainfart
<Minataku> >.<
<Fraggy4> I downloaded it from packages.ubuntu.org/whatever
<Minataku> I was thinking of something else, sorry
<Fraggy4> So anyway
<Fraggy4> What do I do?
<Minataku> Are you SURE it's installed? Is the version correct?
<Fraggy4> positive
<Fraggy4> everything is updated and brandnew
<Fraggy4> once I get this instaleld then my internet should work
<Fraggy4> minataku: ?
<Minataku> Oh, sorry
<Minataku> I'm not sure what's wrong, it shouldn't complain if it's installed
<Fraggy4> grrrr
<Fraggy4> What is the newest version of python-gtk2?
<Fraggy4> could you check for me?
<Fraggy4> MINATAKU!
<Fraggy4> minataku: got it
<Fraggy4> I downloaded the edgy deb instead and that worked
<Minataku> Cool
<Minataku> So the versions WERE wrong :3
<Fraggy4> not really
<Fraggy4> they were too new
<Fraggy4> didnt work
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I was still on the right track, though
<Minataku> XD
<Fraggy4> minataku: now the program wont work
<Fraggy4> it wont scan for wireless routers
<Minataku> :P
<Fraggy4> know any good programs for that?
<Fraggy4> minataku
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm in multiple channels
<Minataku> Wireless Assistant
<Fraggy4> I see that
<Minataku> !info wlassistant
<ubotu> wlassistant: User friendly KDE frontend for wireless network connection. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-2 (gutsy), package size 162 kB, installed size 688 kB
<Fraggy4> already got it
<Fraggy4> it doesnt work
<Fraggy4> None of them work
<Minataku> Then there's something lower down causing a problem
<Minataku> Misconfiguration, unsupported hardware, something like that
<Fraggy4> and I got Wifi radar on Feisty about 2 days ago and it worked fine
<poppa> Does anybody know about upgrading feisty to gutsy?
<Minataku> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<poppa> I tried that, but I can't get the instructions there to work.
<poppa> Adept's repository management command crashes some installer,
<poppa> and the update-manager -c command tells me there's nothing to
<poppa> upgrade to.
<chris_> i seem to have a bad dependency problem with kde 4 rc1 that i cant fix. everything depends on kde-icons-oxygen but that wont install because there's a few conflicting files merging into kde4multimedia-data. any ideas?
<siflidhap> Howdy to you, pardner!  Yee-haw!  Did you get up on that.
<WaltzingAlong> chris_: have you removed previous installs of kde4beta ?
<chris_> i can't do anything but apt-get update
<chris_> apt-get -f install tries to install kde-icons-oxygen which fails
<WaltzingAlong> chris_: !pastebin the results of sudo aptitude -f install
<WaltzingAlong> ah
<poppa> To upgrade from feisty to gutsy, is it sufficient to replace "feisty" with "gutsy"
<poppa> in sources.list?
<chris_> WaltzingAlong, http://pastebin.com/ddd931d5
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: one could do that though it is not the recommended 'kubuntu' way
<poppa> WaltzingAlong: I have tried adept and update-manager both.  They both fail for me.
<poppa> I don't want to screw anything up, but the only way I can get any progress is to
<poppa> change sources.list.
<WaltzingAlong> !brokenkde4 | chris_, may help to remove any pieces of kde4beta first
<ubotu> chris_, may help to remove any pieces of kde4beta first: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: do-release-upgrade in konsole
<poppa> WalzingAlong: The do-release-upgrade command says "current dist not found in meta-release-file"
<poppa> "No new release found".
<chris_> WaltzingAlong, that fails too, any ideas? http://pastebin.com/d3f1028e1
<dente> everyone:sorry, why the addons of the other servers don't function
<dente> ?
<MilitantPotato> Hey all
<WaltzingAlong> dente: what do you mean
<WaltzingAlong> chris_: how about adding  kde-icons-oxygen to the list of items to be removed
<chris_> WaltzingAlong, Package kde-icons-oxygen is not installed, so not removed
<dente> waltzingalong: i connected at #fusion server and i had try to install the addons
<dente> but it didn't work
<dente> sorry for my english :(
<WaltzingAlong> chris_: sudo aptitude               then use that to fix broken packages or ask some to be removed. if it were my system i would do that or fix the removal of some, knowing i will install others soon
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: following the other way to dist-upgrade, through adept manager and the upgrade tool, how far does it get
<poppa> Waltzing-along: In adept, when I start to update the repositories I get an installer crash,
<poppa> telling me the list of servers is empty.
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: otherwise http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3436057#poststop
<dente> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jeroenvrp> anyone tried to use kde4 as his/her default desktop?
<WaltzingAlong> jeroenvrp: i have
<jeroenvrp> WaltzingAlong: and, is it usable?
<jeroenvrp> are kde3-apps, like amarok working normally?
<WaltzingAlong> jeroenvrp: apps like amarok and koffice have their own release schedule
<jeroenvrp> WaltzingAlong: yes I understand, but can they run without problems in kde4?
<WaltzingAlong> jeroenvrp: you can install kde4rc1 alongside your kde 3.5.8 setup, then run some kde4rc1 apps or a full session; the full session is taking shape
<poppa> WalzingAlong: That url does not work. Can you repeat it?
<jeroenvrp> WaltzingAlong: but can you run kde3-applications while running kde4 as a full sesion?
<WaltzingAlong> jeroenvrp: yes
<jeroenvrp> ok
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: otherwise http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3436057
<jeroenvrp> and is kde full session free of crashes
<jeroenvrp> so I can use it on a daily base
<WaltzingAlong> jeroenvrp: honestly if you are asking the answer is no
<jeroenvrp> WaltzingAlong: ok, thanks
<WaltzingAlong> in my opinion anyway
<jeroenvrp> WaltzingAlong: I mean less functionality is no problem for me, but crashes are annoying
<WaltzingAlong> applications will still crash. i do not know about the entire session though
#kubuntu 2007-11-22
<Fraggy4> um
<anditosan> I have a webcam but my friends can;t see me although I can see myself? What could be the problem. PLease help me!
<anditosan> how can I solve this?
<anditosan> please
<Fraggy4> ?
<WaltzingAlong> anditosan: which program?
<WaltzingAlong> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<anditosan> kopete
<WaltzingAlong> anditosan: which protocol?
<chris_> WaltzingAlong, thanks, i used aptitude to remove all the kde4 package deps and going to retry it now
<anditosan> msn
<anditosan> what do you think?
<WaltzingAlong> anditosan: perhaps a firewall is blocking the ports?
<anditosan> mmm
<anditosan> ok
<DaveDorm> yo
<DaveDorm> I have a stupid question
<anditosan> can I fix that on my computer or do I need to get into the router?
<DaveDorm> I used Konsole to ssh somewhere and it added my local username to the list of RSA hosts
<WaltzingAlong> anditosan: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdenetwork/kopete/protocols.html#protocols-msn
<anditosan> lets see
<DaveDorm> and it was different, I should not have added it
<DaveDorm> where does KDE/Konsole store this info so I can remove it?
<WaltzingAlong> DaveDorm: the relevant files are stored in ~/.ssh such as known_hosts
<DaveDorm> ah cool
<WaltzingAlong> DaveDorm: ssh stores this info
<DaveDorm> a real answer, and not just "RTFM!"
<DaveDorm> refreshing, thanks!
<anditosan> DaveDorm: I got a wireless belkin router, but I get confused as to how to forward a port
<DaveDorm> anditosan:  my router has a web config page
<anditosan> it does
<DaveDorm> anditosan:  have you tried to log into it and use the onboard config?
<anditosan> and I am in the port forwarding page
<victoria_> hi
<DaveDorm> yeah, it takes some getting used to
<DaveDorm> but it should all be there
<victoria_> who could help me
<WaltzingAlong> victoria_: and your request is?
<DaveDorm> what''s the beef, victoria_ ?
<victoria_> ehm
<victoria_> i need help with instalation in kubuntu
<anditosan> DaveDorm: I dont think I know what the onboard config is
<WaltzingAlong> DaveDorm: and yes the manual would tell you too :D  man ssh
<victoria_> can i talk in pvt with someone about it
<anditosan> DaveDorm: in thr router I get asked what is the name of the service that I want to forward, server IP address and the port
<victoria_> who has time for me
<WaltzingAlong> victoria_: perhaps you could elaborate a bit more first
<victoria_> im bit shy
<victoria_> talk about technical stuffs
<Fraggy4> victoria: I messaged you
<victoria_> it blocked me
<victoria_> i cant type with you
<WaltzingAlong> !register | victoria_
<ubotu> victoria_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<anditosan> DaveDorm: the router asks for a SERVER IP ADDRESS, what do I put here?
<victoria_> cause m not registered
<WaltzingAlong> victoria_: Fraggy4 you two could join your own channel #vicfrag
<Fraggy4> Well, i did
<WaltzingAlong> anditosan: the number to the machine on your LAN the port of which you want opened - perhaps 192.168.0.100 or such
<WaltzingAlong> victoria_: click on #vicfrag or type /join #vicfrag
<anditosan> WaltzingAlong: that means that my laptop being the one wanting to get the port forwarded has an IP address? is that what I am looking for?
<WaltzingAlong> anditosan: seems so.
<anditosan> ok
<anditosan> ifcongfig works for that right?
<WaltzingAlong> ifconfig yes
<anditosan> ok
<victoria_> i need help with installation linux dccp
<victoria_> it doesnt work when im using commands for it
<WaltzingAlong> victoria_: do you have the kubuntu desktop/live cd?
<victoria_> no
<WaltzingAlong> victoria_: how were you thinking to install?
<victoria_> i mean idid: sudo apt-get install dccp
<victoria_> tehn it started installin but it showed that file canot be found
<WaltzingAlong> victoria_: what should 'dccp' be?
<ardchoille> victoria_: dccp isn't in the repos
<victoria_> its for chat on local
<ardchoille> !info dccp
<ubotu> Package dccp does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> !find dccp
<ardchoille> !info dccp feisty
<victoria_> i have dccp for chat connected with lan what im using
<ubotu> Package/file dccp does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Package dccp does not exist in feisty
<ardchoille> victoria_: apt-get install won't work unless the app is in the repos, and dccp isn't in the repos
<victoria_> oh so
<victoria_> so what is right command
<ardchoille> There isn't one
<victoria_> hehe
<victoria_> good joke
<ardchoille> You'd have to search for an dinstall it manually
<poppa> I checked the file /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release.  It seems to be the one in the ubuntu-forums thread.
<WaltzingAlong> victoria_: you need to know what you want installed, need to know the name of the package
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: another route would be to grab the dvd then run the cdromupgrade script from it
<victoria_> aha
<poppa> This shouldn't be this hard.  Is there any documentation on how this upgrade
<poppa> procedure is supposed to be configured?
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: yes on kubuntu.org
<poppa> Where?
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: or follow the topic
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade
<victoria_> and i have problems to upgrade new linux ubuntu 7.10 on kubuntu
<poppa> That's not useful.  It tells me the GUI commands, which are not working for me.
<poppa> Clearly there is some configuration problem.  For example, how does apt know my
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: and changing feisty to gutsy, then update and dist-upgrade with aptitude resulted in what?
<poppa> system is feisty?  From the sources.list file?
<gan|y|med> hi
<victoria_> or i wanted using valknut but it doesnt work after i inserted right id about hub where i wanted go
<poppa> When I run "apt update" I'm told there are something like 1230 packages to upgrade.  I
<gan|y|med> can anyone tell how to enable CFS in the kernel config, that is which option it is (or is it maybe jsut CFQ) ??
<poppa> haven't tried "apt dist-upgrade" because that's not easily reversible if it's the wrong thing.
<nosrednaekim> gan|y|med: the default gutsy kernel does not have support for that.
<victoria_> ta to keby som rozumela
<victoria_> heh
<poppa> What's the default gutsy kernel version?
<WaltzingAlong> poppa: well update then upgrade would be bad, update and dist-upgrade should be better; if you are going that route grab the latest everything of feisty, even proposed
<WaltzingAlong> 2.6.22-14 poppa
<nosrednaekim> poppa: 2.6.22
<poppa> What does "even proposed" mean in this context?
<victoria_> ops
<victoria_> it was dcpp
<victoria_> yay
<victoria_> i was wrong
<victoria_> now i can install
<WaltzingAlong> !find dcpp
<gan|y|med> nosrednaekim: i know, i got the 2.6.23 version
<ubotu> Found: linuxdcpp, linuxdcpp0.691
<victoria_> ok how to install it
<WaltzingAlong> victoria_: if you know the package name   sudo aptitude install linuxdcpp                 or you can use adept manager
<victoria_> what is adept manager
<victoria_> actualisation?
<rytis> hellp
<victoria_> i hate console
<victoria_> its like black hole where i can fall
<victoria_> eww
<nosrednaekim> victoria_: adept_manager is the package manager
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin > pacxjo
<victoria_> aha there are programs
<nosrednaekim> rytis: whats you problem?
<victoria_> how to install there,?
<nosrednaekim> victoria_: click on a program and click install
<ignoramus> Hello all.  Anyone have any idea where the default path to "/gecko-sdk" would be?  I'm trying to install the latest version of mplayer...
<victoria_> where is program?
<victoria_> i opend adept manager
<victoria_> now what
<nosrednaekim> ignoramus: is that a library or a executable program?
<ignoramus> nosrednaekim: i'm guessing library... it's a mozilla plugin
<nosrednaekim> victoria_: where is what?
<nosrednaekim> what do you want to get?
<nosrednaekim> ignoramus: do a "find files and folders"
<victoria_> there are some programs
<victoria_> there is dcpp too?
<ignoramus> nosrednaekim: doing that now... but from root, it takes forever :)
<nosrednaekim> victoria_: which program do you want to get?
<victoria_> linuxdcpp
<victoria_> or similar progarrm
<nosrednaekim> victoria_: search for it... there is a search bar at the top of that window
<victoria_> i see
<victoria_> it
<victoria_> :D
<nosrednaekim> ignoramus: hehe :D
<victoria_> thanx for help
<victoria_> :D
<victoria_> where are you from here
<nosrednaekim> you are welcome
 * victoria_ is from Slovakia
<nosrednaekim> US
<victoria_> wow
<victoria_> so far
<nosrednaekim> yeah :D
<victoria_> its 2 am here
<victoria_> im bit tired
<victoria_> i need t o sleep
<victoria_> bye thanks for help
<victoria_> :D
<onishidato> onishidato@Annie:~$ sudo aptitude install Kopete
<nosrednaekim> haha XD
<nosrednaekim> No problem
<onishidato> [sudo] password for onishidato:
<onishidato> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                                   able)
<onishidato> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                   ess using it?
<onishidato> Reading package lists... Done
<onishidato> Building dependency tree
<onishidato> Reading state information... Done
<onishidato> Reading extended state information
<onishidato> Initializing package states... Done
<onishidato> Building tag database... Done
<onishidato> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                                   able)
<onishidato> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                                   ess using it?
<onishidato> someone can help me with this one
<onishidato> i can't install thing uing code
<WaltzingAlong> onishidato: do not paste that here
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | onishidato, and recall that only one such program can use the dpkg db at a time: adept, aptitude, apt-get, dpkg, synaptic, and so on;
<ubotu> onishidato, and recall that only one such program can use the dpkg db at a time: adept, aptitude, apt-get, dpkg, synaptic, and so on;: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<lnxkde> guys someoen knows a good tool to convert from flac to mp3 ( I want to convert multiple file with their idtags not one by one
<onishidato> onishidato@Annie:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<onishidato>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<onishidato> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       5691 F.... adept_manager
<onishidato> Kill process 5691 ? (y/N)
<onishidato> what can i do next?
<nosrednaekim> !transcode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> lnxkde: keep in mind that any command line program can be scripted
<nosrednaekim> re-run that command... and Kopete isn't capitalized :D
<lnxkde> nosrednaekim: true
<lnxkde> I have to man transcode :/
<nosrednaekim> lnxkde: haha.... yeah... I don't recommend reading that XD
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> ok
<nosrednaekim> lnxkde: google it, im sure someone has scripted up something
<lnxkde> ok
<dennister> hey channel, has anyone else noticed some real performance problems lately?
<onishidato> i can't request the automatix2 to be install, can you help me?
<Dragnslcr> Not being able to install automatix is the best help you can get
<dennister> cause here's the list of annoying probs that have arisen in the last 24 hours: network settings have to be reset manually after every reboot; drastic slowdowns on fast machines...to the point where amarok and other apps refused to load
<dennister> ok, that's only two probs, but very annoying
<dennister> i'm on gutsy, but my son is on feisty and he's complaining about the slowdowns too and he's on feisty...his amarok slows down to the point of unusability when there's a playlist of > 16 songs
<onishidato> i think amarok is always too slow
<dennister> ok 3rd problem that's been going on for months: clock drift is constant even with ntp
<dennister> well, never mind amarok for now...having to reset the network after every reboot is a brand new problem and tops the list of issues in terms of negative effects
<batis610> i downloaded some figlet fonts but i dont know in wich directory do i have to put them?????
<dennister> anyone else observe this?
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: all has been well here
<batis610> me :)
<dennister> what could have caused this change for the worse?
<onishidato> i can't make amarok play mp3 file althought after i upgrade it
<onishidato> :(
<batis610> any help
<batis610> ??
<onishidato> how can i make i work with mp3 files now?
<onishidato> the amarok i mean
<dennister> onishidato: do u have libxinextracodecs installed?
<onishidato> how can i know?
<dennister> onishidato: use adept or synaptic and do a search for 'codecs'
<dennister> you'll then see if it's already installed or not
<stdin> the package is actually "libxine1-ffmpeg" now
<stdin> or just install "kubuntu-restricted-extras" on gutsy
<dennister> ahhhh, stdin :) the real expert
<onishidato> i have install that package but amarok still can't play mp3 file
<stdin> restart amarok after installing it
<dennister> stdin: have others been complaining about drastic slowdowns or having to manually reset network settings after every reboot?
<stdin> dennister: none that I've seen
<onishidato> can you help me?
<stdin> but even though I'm here all the time, I'm not always "here" ;P
<dennister> very, very annoying
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: i had problems with a router not handling dns requests well
<onishidato> i have install that package but amarok still can't play mp3 file
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: bypassed the router as a nameserver and all is well
<stdin> onishidato: after you've installed the package just restart amarok (File->Quit or it'll just minimise)
<dennister> onishidato: !restricted formats
<dennister> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bascule> might need to wipe out ~/.xine if it cintinues moaning
<stdin> dennister: "!factoid | user"  not "user: !factoid"
<dennister> thx stdin
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: but my problem started all of a sudden, my month-old router always did very well
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: and have you traced the issue to some source? used the process of elimination to rule out candidates?
<dennister> this has only become a problem in the last 24 hours
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: i've tried, but I can't seem to isolate any change that might have caused the prob
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: which makes it all the more challenging from here on out
<dennister> yes, i realize that...i was just wondering if perhaps i wasn't alone and it was some buggy update or something that was affecting others, too
<WaltzingAlong> what slows down about amarok? and i think there was a recent mplayer or libxine update
<dennister> well, i just found the issue with amarok (and all apps) that I had, anyway...an incomplete mplayer update
<dennister> i'm still wondering about scott's slowdown problem with playlists > 16 songs
<dennister> brb
<dennister> oh great :) here it is again: Amarok: [Loader] Amarok is taking a long time to load! Perhaps something has gone wrong?
<dennister> no sh** sherlock
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: did u see my latest? ^^...it finally did load, btw, but no linux app should take 6 minutes or more
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: took 6 minutes to start amarok? were you using a mysql db to store the collection?
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: some addon or script not behaving?
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: no, it's the standard sqlite that comes with amarok, no addon or script...
<dennister> i have not made any changes to amarok or my system lately, except for updates
<aziegler> sorry for my bad english, but maybe there is a math guru and cann tell me what the result from the negation of an implication is?
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: do not know. check in #amarok perhaps
<aziegler> something like this - (a -> b)
<stdin> aziegler: this is not a math support channel
<siflidhap> Welcome.  It's nice to meet you.
<aziegler> is the result - a <-> -b ???
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: ok, i will thanks, but i am tempted to say that the slowdown probs r probably system-wide, and not app-specific
<stdin> aziegler: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<aziegler> yes, but i think here are some informatic students :-)
<aziegler> cause i need it for theoretic informatic
<stdin> aziegler: fine, but ask in #ubuntu-offtopic not in here
<BluesKaj> 1+1=2 , in theory, then again it could make 3 in time :)
<Klowner> http://klowner.deviantart.com/art/Flowbright-Kubuntu-70353290   just cranked out a fresh boring little wallypaper if anyone cares
<gan|y|med> hi
<darkness> hi
<dennister> anyone know how to turn this bloody eye candy off? i think it might be sapping resources and i'm tired of these constant greying app boxes
<gan|y|med> has anybody compiled kernel 2.6.23.1??
<stdin> Klowner: put it up on kde-look.org
<Klowner> stdin: no thanks
<Klowner> I removed all my stuff from kde-look after the linspire incident
<dennister> linspire incident?
<Klowner> yah they used some of my stuff in promotional material without providing attribution
<Klowner> so, meh, not a fan
<stdin> dennister: try using kpersonalizer to disable most effects
<dennister> thieves everywhere...will try kpersonalizer
<dennister> great, now alt-tab isn't working and for some reason my cursor has morphed into something unusable...this is just *not* my day
<dennister> does anyone hear the sound of frustration emanating from this little corner of cyberspace?
<mike-kubuntu> hey guys, i want to test out running a game in wine with a fresh registry and everything, trying to get soul reaver 2 to work and for some reason the italien version installed correctly and ran perfectly, but the english version i just got wont even open, anyone know how to make wine act like new without deleting everything else?
<WaltzingAlong> mike-kubuntu: you could mv .wine .wine_saved
<mike-kubuntu> waltzingalong: thanks, i'll try
<dennister> perhaps a cig and a reboot will solve some of my isues...bbs
<|Aryn|> hey guys ;)
<|Aryn|> I'm looking for the software "netspeed", but the analog one for KDE
<|Aryn|> can someone help me plz?
<russell--> how do i reconfigure my x server?
<russell--> xorg.conf has some junk entries on it
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stdin> |Aryn|: try knetload or knetdockapp
<russell--> thanks
<darkness> also |Aryn| you could try knetstats
<stdin> that's the other one I couldn't remember
<|Aryn|> hm, which of these is netspeed at closest?^^
<stdin> never used the gome applet, so I have no clue
<russell--> bazhang: will it replace the xorg.conf file?
<darkness> I think you can put knetstats in icon mode, like netspeed
<Shadix> Heya! If I am running Gnome do i need any of the packages in package manager for KDE? i mean are some used for some other apps?
<|Aryn|> darkness: yea, that's what i wanted, to show up my network-card's speed in icon-mode, thx a lot!
<darkness> you are welcome
<|Aryn|> :)
<DM|> ok so new to KDE, installed it on a second box, whats the KDE version of gksudo?
<darkness> DM: kdesudo
<darkness> in 7.10
<|Aryn|> kdesu til 7.04
<Shadix> man your a Kubuntu ninja darkness
<DM|> kk kdesudo thank
<DM|> s
<stdin> kdesu will work in 7.04, it just links to kdesudo
<DM|> errp
<DM|> i thought adept was kde's package manager
<darkness> yes it is
<coreymon77> anyone here good with the gimp?
<DM|> sudo adept, command not fond
<Shadix> I'm running both
<|Aryn|> stdin: you mean kdesudo
<darkness> it is adept_manager
<|Aryn|> which links to kdesu
<stdin> |Aryn|: no
<|Aryn|> DM|: sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<stdin> |Aryn|: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 7 2007-11-01 21:05 /usr/bin/kdesu -> kdesudo                kdesu links to kdesudo
<DM|> aryn im running gutsy on that machine do i really need to do that
<stdin> DM|: kdesudo is pre-installed
<DM|> thats all i need then
<DM|> thanks
<DM|> its weird working on KDE after on GNOME for so long
<darkness> why did you switch?
<DM|> didnt switch
<DM|> Just have a compy im going to be running as a VM server
<DM|> and figured ill use KDE on it, to get used to it at the same time
<darkness> oh
<|Aryn|> compy = computer?
<DM|> my heart still lies with GNOME, its much smoother
<DM|> yes compy= computer
<spcKDE> where do i find kubuntu apps?
<DM|> kde-apps.org
<DM|> iirc
<spcKDE> oki
<spcKDE> ty
<Jucato> spcKDE: you can try searching in Add/Remove Programs
<Jucato> or Adept Manager
<spcKDE> difference from that two?
<spcKDE> none?
<WaltzingAlong> adept manager would show all of them while add/remove shows some and grouped
<Jucato> Add/Remove Programs has a simplified interface and only shows some programs. Adept Manager is more superpowered and shows everything
<spcKDE> i find hard to read all those apps :D
<spcKDE> tnx
<Jucato> (actually Add/Remove Programs is an alias for Adept Installer...)
<spcKDE> kubuntu is great
<spcKDE> i eaven managed to get my usbWirless to work
<spcKDE> best OS
<spcKDE> _D
<darkness> does anybody know if it is possible to run Joost with wine?
<DM|> whats this.. "" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0 when i open up kate , mentioning /tm/ksocket-HOSTNAME
<Shadix> if I have the Gnome enviro installed can i go ahead and uninstall all the KDE packages?
<DM|> */tmp/ksocket*
<dennister> k...i'm back...found the network annoyance source; fixed
<Jucato> Shadix: if you want to
<Shadix> right but what i'm getting at is are there any apps I may be running that would rely on them?
<Jucato> if you're running some kde apps, then yes of course they'd depend on kde packages :)
<Jucato> if you're just running GNOME, nope
<mike-kubuntu> this is so wierd, anyone here have soul reaver or soul reaver 2 running in wine?
<mike-kubuntu> the italien version installed and ran perfectly, now the english verison wont run at all
<mike-kubuntu> wierdin me out
<Jucato> #winehq might be the best place to ask about it
<Shadix> well what i'm trying to so is get ride of the KDE enviroment only (Ie, login and splash, desktop)
<mike-kubuntu> kk
<dennister> but the pc is still slow as molasses
<dennister> only have 3 apps open, and even terminal is so sllllloooooowwwwwww
<darkness> one thing i find weird is that my computer almost always shows it is using about 1.7GB of RAM (it has 2GB) even when I only have about 3 windows
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: ah so you installed xserver-xgl but are not using compiz? or check htop to see what is eating your cpu
<darkness> it doesn't slow down though
<WaltzingAlong> darkness: wonderful! you should be so happy that the kernel is working so well
<DM|> does KDE have a firewall like Firestarter
<WaltzingAlong> !info guarddog | DM|
<ubotu> dm|: guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<WaltzingAlong> !info iptables | DM|, and firestarter is just the frontend, so is guarddog
<ubotu> dm|, and firestarter is just the frontend, so is guarddog: iptables: administration tools for packet filtering and NAT. In component main, is standard. Version 1.3.6.0debian1-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 367 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: i was using compiz, but i'm so annoyed with it constantly greying out my apps i'm trying to get rid of it
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: well there you have it. so get rid of compiz and xserver-xgl get back to the normal xserver-xorg
<dennister> terminal has so far taken over 5 minutes to simply fetch kpersonalizer...and counting
<dennister> over 5 minutes to apt-get one app is crazy
<BadSneakers> something's clearly not working normally
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: but at least now you know what to do
<DM|> is guarddog installed by default?
<BadSneakers> don't think so
<WaltzingAlong> DM|: wno
<WaltzingAlong> no*
<WaltzingAlong> DM|: but iptables is
<dennister> BadSneakers: yes, but why all of a sudden am i having so many issues? this is normally a very quick machine, and cerrtainly was yesterday
<darkness> WaltzingAlong: thanks for the PM, i couldnt answer because i am not registered
<DM|> aye but iptables is a little harder to configure if you arent familiar with it
<DM|> I realize they are the same thing techincally
<DM|> but still
<WaltzingAlong> anyway i would guess that most of the ram is being used for disk caching
<WaltzingAlong> maybe if one knows enough to install something that opens a port then one also knows enough to install guarddog/firestarter to configure the firewall?
<BadSneakers> dennister  I really can't be specific,  I use pretty standard things.  if you added that compwiz fusion thing and the problem began, then . . .
<WaltzingAlong> yes remove xserver-xgl then get back to the normal aiglx xserver-xorg
<darkness> WaltzingAlong: yes it is, about 70%
<WaltzingAlong> darkness: how is your swap by the way?
<dennister> BadSneakers: compiz was added weeks ago...the system-wide problems just started today
<darkness> WatlzingAlong: totally completely free, not a single bit is used
<dennister> now 10 minutes to apt-get one app...
<BlackDiamonds> can one get KDE4 RC1 though ubuntu servers ?
<BlackDiamonds> or must one follow the instructions in the topic ?
<Jucato> BlackDiamonds: the topic
<dennister> and so far it's still reading the database
<BadSneakers> dennister  Ksysguard will show you what is using the resources
<Jucato> (PPA's are on the ubuntu/canonical servers anyway...)
<BlackDiamonds> ah, I did not want some third party thing, it makes me uneasy. Thank you
<WaltzingAlong> darkness: :D
<nightf0x> hi, i installed kubuntu 7.10 today, and looked in the xorg.conf and there is no "modules" section. is this something new for 7.10?
<WaltzingAlong> darkness: so you see how it works, ram access is what all of 9ns whereas hd access is 9ms? must faster to get it from ram
<nightf0x> also games that use 3d run very slow
<nightf0x> however glxgears shows 1900+ fps
<nightf0x> and glxinfo says direct rendering: yes
<MinusSeven> When I installed Kubuntu before, I couldn't find the /etc/fstab file
<Jucato> nightf0x: no modules? yes I think so.
<Jucato> nightf0x: what OpenGL renderer is it using according to glxinfo?
<nightf0x> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.1
<nightf0x> is that what u meant?
<darkness> WaltzingAlong: oh, I get it now, thanks for all your help
<nightf0x> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 20060602 AGP 4x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<Jucato> nightf0x: yep. and that's where your problem lies
<nightf0x> do you know how i can fix it?
<WaltzingAlong> nightf0x: systemsettings/advanced/restricted manager
<nightf0x> says your hardware doesn't need any restirced drivers
<nightf0x> its radeon 9000
<nightf0x> in feisty it worked well with opesource driver
<nightf0x> infact i didn't have to touch xorg.conf at all
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx 8.42.3 (this one supports AIGLX) howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide (for 3d support on older radeon cards, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for data) | nightf0x - then you want 'radeon'; check the page as you may have pieces of fglrx getting in the way
<BlackDiamonds> will KDE4 be released for 7.10 via backports or something ?
<WaltzingAlong> BlackDiamonds: kde4rc1 is there already!!
<nightf0x> i'll try the "radeon" driver then
<nightf0x> thx
<BlackDiamonds> in backports ?
<|Aryn|> WaltzingAlong: can i have kde 3.5 and kde4rc1 parallel?
<WaltzingAlong> |Aryn|: yes
<Jucato> yes
<|Aryn|> and how?
 * Jucato points to the channel topic again
<WaltzingAlong> BlackDiamonds: according to the instructions in the top or www.kubuntu.org
<dennister> k, 18 minutes so far and kpersonalizer still isn't installed...:(
<|Aryn|> ok, thx^^
<WaltzingAlong> |Aryn|: according to the instructions in the top or www.kubuntu.org
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: remove xserver-xgl drop to tty1 as just x is slow
<BlackDiamonds> thats not gutsy-backports
<BlackDiamonds> that some package from a launchpad server
<BlackDiamonds> a build of some sort I believe
<WaltzingAlong> BlackDiamonds: yes not in backports
<dennister> BadSneakers: i've finally got ksysgaurd open, but it seems curiously empty of resources-hogging clues
<dennister> WaltzingAlong: "drop to tty1"????
<WaltzingAlong> nightf0x: also pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you want. it may explain why the radeon 3d was not already in use
<stdin> it will be in backports sometime
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: ctrl+alt+f1
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: c+a+f7 to get back
<dennister> k, soon...kpersonalizer is unpacking now
<|Aryn|> how can I save a console-command in a file, so I just have to click on the file and the command will be executed? So I save the time to type the command by hand every time for often sued command...you know what I mean xD
<dennister> of course, that 'unpacking could take another 22 minutes, heheheh
<|Aryn|> used*
<|Aryn|> +s
<nightf0x> do u want me to paste the whole log here?
<Jucato> !pastebin | nightf0x
<ubotu> nightf0x: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> |Aryn|: so a small script? just a text file with a few lines
<rfmonk> !Dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<MinusSeven> Just wondering, which do you think is more stable KDE or GNOME?
<|Aryn|> nightf0x: did you mean me?
<nightf0x> i pasted it
<nightf0x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45445/
<stdin> MinusSeven: you're asking in #kubuntu, guess what we're going to say
<WaltzingAlong> |Aryn|: you could also make an alias for it in .bashrc
<MinusSeven> ok
<darkness> should I leave kdm as the default manager when installing kdm-kde4??
<stdin> darkness: doesn't matter, you won't be using kde4's kdm
<nightf0x> btw i looked at that opensource radeon guide and it said to put         Mode 0666 into section DRI. i tired it earlier today and my xserver wouldn't start so i had to remove it
<darkness> stdin: thanks
<greencoo1ie> wtf
<stdin> !wtf > greencoo1ie
<greencoo1ie> This is wierd. I can't log into my nick greencookie. Ive been trying for a long time:)
<greencoo1ie> im using irssi
<Hobbsee> !ghost | greencoo1ie
<ubotu> greencoo1ie: On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<greencoo1ie> ok
<greencoo1ie> !nick
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<greencoo1ie> how do I change nikc?
<greencoo1ie>  /nick greencookie
<stdin> yeah
<greencoo1ie> nothing happens when I type that:)
<BlackDiamonds> no space
<greencoo1ie> it says nick greencookie already in use while ive ghost'ed the nick bout 100 times
<dennister> stdin: it's now been more than 30 minutes just to apt-get kpersonalizer
<stdin> dennister: see what top says is eating the cpu
<greencookie> yes! finally
<greencookie> thanks guys. bye
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, Does anyone know of any linux jobs in the USA?
<tuxwulf_> I remember I saw a place to change the login screen. Can anyone remind me? I seem to have lost it.....
<CPrgmSwR2> tuxwulf_: under systemsettings
<CPrgmSwR2> advance tab
<CPrgmSwR2> login manager
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: asking about jobs isn't a kubuntu support question, is it ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> stdin: sorry for asking
<stdin> CPrgmSwR2: #ubuntu-offtopic is a much better place to ask anyway
<CPrgmSwR2> thank you stdin
<tuxwulf_> CPrgmSwR2: I see.. Doesn't look like the one I saw before but perhaps that was pure Debian. Thanks! I will wrestle with it...
<CPrgmSwR2> tuxwulf_: make sure you put it into administrator mode
<CPrgmSwR2> btw tuxwulf_ before where you using gnome rather than kde?
 * Jucato wonders if tuxwulf_ was referring to kdmtheme
<dennister> stdin: top is telling me what I believed to be true...i'm hardly using any of my cpu...nothing is taking more than 10% (xorg, but it can go as low as 1%, too); artsd is often going as hight as 10%...i hardly have anything running
<stdin> tuxwulf_: probably System Settings > Appearance > KDM Theme Manager
<tuxwulf_> CPrgmSwR2: Eh no, but I was not always using Kubuntu, but pure Debian with pure KDE.
<stdin> hmm
<dennister> i finally killed the apt-get process...nothing should take 30 minutes to install
<tuxwulf_> CPrgmSwR2: Thanks ! But that was not it... I am usually too lazy to change all those...
<tuxwulf_> CPrgmSwR2: Have to get off now... Bye!
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: remove xserver-xgl
<WaltzingAlong> dennister: or compiz --replace
<darkness> dennister: why dont you just kill compiz
<BluesKaj> dennister , some of the canuck repos have been having probs staying up today
<BluesKaj> I got stalled for almost an hr this morning
<dennister> ok...got booted, but i had to make sure everything was purged and xorg edited properly
<espacious> i have an usbwirless adapater i managed out to get it work
<armando> uyuda con wifi
<espacious> but now after reboot no wirless
<armando> ayuda con wifi
<dennister> things seem a lot faster now (like usual), and it seems i didn't have sxerver-xgl installed anyway
<espacious> i have inserted a driver from windows
<espacious> any help?
<darkness> armando: whats the problem
<espacious> seems there is no wlan0 as it was before
<armando> wifi
<armando> no sirve
<darkness> espacious: you used ndiswrapper right?
<darkness> did you add it to /etc/modules?
<darkness> armando: what brand is the card you are using
<darkness> is it broadcom?
<armando> broadcom
<armando> yes
<darkness> did you try the restricted manager?
<armando> yes
<espacious> darkness jes ndiswrapper , how do i add?
<espacious> what should i write inside modules?
<espacious> i have fuse,lp,sbp2
<darkness> yes, add ndiswrapper below those
<espacious> anda reboot?
<darkness> yep
<mushroomblue> you have to do a voodoo chant, first.
<espacious> let's see
<mushroomblue> otherwise, it doesn't work.
<espacious> ?
<darkness> yes, you have to repeat aloud three times "beetlejuice"
<espacious> jup
<darkness> then send this conversation to 20 of your contacts
<apow> ancient spirits of networking... transform this crappy windows driver to a native linux module! *cue thundercats background music*
<dennister> night all
<darkness> good night
<helloo01> HELLO
<darkness> hello helloo
<helloo01> no dpnt go
<helloo01> The moon is Shining
<apow> anyone had success with those kde4 debs?
<helloo01> no.
<darkness> i installed from repositories
<helloo01> I didnt bother
<apow> did it work?
<helloo01> No, because I didn't bother
<helloo01> DUDE
<darkness> yes
<darkness> it worked fine
<darkness> just followed the instructions at kubuntu.com
<apow> hm... i think i'll try it out :)
<espacious> seems when i get in gnome wirless works but not in kde, only if i first start a gnome session
<espacious> works in kde
<espacious> becouse wpa protocol is now auto
<espacious> before u can select only open or shared...
<darkness> in kde the networks don't appear?
<darkness> or the card simply doesn't work at all
<espacious> dont appear
<espacious> if i first come in kde
<darkness> are you using knetworkmanager?
<flaccid> i have an ati radeon using the radeon driver. what is the right/easiest/best way to set up dual display? doing it in the gui fails
<espacious> jes
<SpaceGhost> I have some questions (I'm a kubuntu noob), anyone available to answer some? :)
<darkness> you could try to use gnome's network manager on kde to see if it works
<darkness> SpaceGhost: if i know the answer, sure i'll help
<espacious> now it works
<espacious> but as i said if i first go in kde after start lappy dont find any network
<espacious> i meaned any wirless network
<SpaceGhost> I installed a clean install of Kubuntu..but any time it tries to install any updates, or most installs in general, it tells me 'commit failed' and cancels the install.
<SpaceGhost> Sometimes even though it told me it failed, it works anyway, and sometimes it doesn't.
<darkness> espacious: i don't know... can anyone else help?
<genii> Bah. Launchpad is down
 * genii sips a coffee
<nightf0x> after messing around w/ xorg.conf  i made it only worse. now i don't have any 3d acceleration eventhough xorg.conf is returned to previous state.
<espacious> will see
<SpaceGhost> darkness: Do you have any idea why it might doing that?
<darkness> @SpaceGhost, i don't know whay that happens either, it happens to me sometimes also
<darkness> but not most of the time
<nightf0x> does any want to take a look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see whats wrong?
<SpaceGhost> Also, I was having problems with packages, I realized I need .deb packages, not .rpm (Like I said, I'm a noob :)  However, the ubuntu site says to download Alien..gave me a link...and it won't install.  Doesn't even see any valid files /to/ install.
<SpaceGhost> Which leads me to believe I am doing something stupif.
<SpaceGhost> d
<darkness> you can install alien from repositories
 * genii ponders sudo apt-get install alien
<SpaceGhost> Right, I went right off the ubuntu site, and downloaded the .tar.gz , I extracted it, and it told me the .gz was corrupt.
 * genii ponders sudo apt-get install alien once more
<darkness> open a console and type sudo apt-get install alien
<SpaceGhost> Oh, sorry genii I have the text fonts wierd, and I didn't see it.
<SpaceGhost> Thanks.  I'll try that
<genii> SpaceGhost: Altho, only use rpm files to install something when ABSOLUTELY no ubuntu package exists
<SpaceGhost> Yeah, well the problem is I need to use a CAC Card and the Firefox add-on CAC Card addon doesn't work, and I heard a lot of people talk about one that works that's in an rpm
<genii> Does it use the same chip type as for instance Fido Cards?
<genii> (fido SIM )
<SpaceGhost> Not exactly.  They are DOD.  But I just found an ubuntu one called coolkey.  It installed...now I just have to figure out how to use it
<darkness> maybe this could help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=564763&highlight=cac%20reader%20install
<t3ch13> I just bumped the memory in my laptop from 1 Gig to 2 Gig. In windows I can see a major improvement but can't seem to notice any difference in Linux do I need to do anything special in Linux?
<genii> t3ch13: It was already efficient with 1Gb so more ram will not give you some noticeable boost
<t3ch13> So I guess it's not like windoze then more memory better prerformance
<SpaceGhost> @darkness That helped, even though it inexplicably doesn't work. :)
<SpaceGhost> @darkness But it SHOULD have worked, so that was a huge help, now I just have to figure out what i did wrong.  Thanks
<darkness> @SpaceGhost You are welcome
<genii> t3ch13: Yes, exactly. Sorry for lag, was in another channel giving assistance
<t3ch13> Ok thanks genii
<funcrush> The package name, "sun-java6-jdk" is wrong?
<funcrush> I'm looking for jdk T-T
<Jucato> !info sun-java6-jdk
<ubotu> sun-java6-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 9286 kB, installed size 31304 kB
<funcrush> thx but, my adept manager can't find sun-java6-jdk
<underdog5004> how do I do file transfers with irssi?
<Jucato> what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<funcrush> 7.10
<Jucato> that's strange...
<Jucato> fresh install?
<genii> funcrush: Enable multiverse repo
<funcrush> hm..
<Jucato> which should be enabled anyway
<Jucato> I'm guessing the cdrom repository is still enabled?
<genii> Jucato: It definitely was commented out on my default install.
<Jucato> genii: which version did you install?
<genii> Jucato: 7.10 32 bit cd, from shipit
<Jucato> I just did a fresh install yesterday and it's definitely enabled
<genii> (ubuntu gnome, not kubuntu)
<Jucato> (command-line system, no GUI)
<genii> funcrush: Did you do an offline insall? eg: no internet during install
<genii> *install
<funcrush> thx genii!!
<funcrush> I check multiverse repo
<Jucato> weird...
<funcrush> then, the things resolved
<mac_> 中午好
<biovore> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<angel> hello
<mac_> 有明白中文的吗？？
<genii> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mac_> who can speak Chinese here?
<darkness> but you speak english
<Dr_willis> Moogoo gai pan! and an extra side of  Crab Ragoon!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Yummm...
<Dr_willis> Crab Ragoon are just.... too good.. :)
<angel> nadie habla chino !!!!!
<darkness> ni español!
<mac_> ？？？？？
<genii> mac_: It seems no one currently in this channel speaks chinese except you
<darkness> Sorry mac_ nobody speaks chinese here
<darkness> hey funcrush, what IDE do you use to program java?
<darkness> eclipse?
<TobyK> hi... I'm having  a weird issue with compiz fusion on kubuntu 7.10 - when I enable compiz on my nvidia twinview setup, it works fine, and compiz keystrokes work, but none of my KDE shortcuts work anymore (e.g. alt-f2, or Ctrl+C) Infact Ctrl and Alt just don't work at all except for compiz shortcuts - anyone else have this issue?
<TobyK> if I kill compiz, then the ctrl and alt keys work as normal
<stdin> TobyK: #compiz-fusion is the place to ask
<TobyK> ok thanks
<mac_> my os is ubuntu but who can tell me what is kubuntu??
<Jucato> !kubuntu | mac_
<ubotu> mac_: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<darkness> !KDE | mac_
<ubotu> mac_: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<sledge> Mmm.... does Raid5 work with 2 x 500GB + 1 x 480GB?
<genii> So long as less than 2Tb yes
<genii> But you will get 480x3
<genii> x2 actually since one is checksum, etc
<sledge> Right.
<sledge> Suppose I decommission the third, the 480 gigs one, and replace it with a proper 500 GB one. I should be able to fail the drive, keep it as two disks, add the third drive, and let it rebuild. Correct?
<sledge> At which point I'll a have 2x500GB = 1TB volume.
<ubuntu> I'm running kubuntu live on my laptop .. wireless works finen but konqueror won't connect to the net .. any ideas?
<genii> Yup, exactly
<genii> ^ sledge
<sledge> Good. :)
<sledge> I like the read throughput.
<sledge> 150 MB/s :P
<ubuntu> are there any special settings for konqueror u have to change to get it to connect to the net .. ?
<genii> ubuntu: No, just put a url in the top bar instead of something starting file://   or such
<ubuntu> I did .. www.google.ca
<ubuntu> yet I can ping just fine .. plus I'm chatting here ..
<sledge> ubuntu: Can you open a konsole and run  iwconfig?
<sledge> ubuntu: What's the content of /etc/resolv.conf?
<genii> Do other apps find domain names?
<ubuntu> yeah just shows my that my wireless is up ... but it does say no wireless extensions on the top
<genii> ubuntu: Did you have konq open before you enabled the wireless/network?
<ubuntu> I just booted from livecd so etc/resolv.conf is default IO guess
<ubuntu> I closed it and tried again
<genii> Ah, OK
<genii> No other immediate idea then
<sledge> ubuntu: Try tracepath'ing www.google.ca
<sledge> And see were it drops out.
<ubuntu> hmm resolv.conf has nameserver 192.168.1.1 ... thats my router I guess
<sledge> ubuntu: Is that the only entry? Make sure it actually _is_ your router. :P
<ubuntu> pretty sure
<genii> I'm 99% sure it IS the router
<sledge> ubuntu: What about yahoo.com or ubuntu.org?
<ubuntu> found the problem .. trace path dies after it reaches my provider ...weird as my other laptop can reach it just fine
<ubuntu> strange
<sledge> ubuntu: Is this the first time you're trying to use two clients at once?
<ubuntu> nope
<ubuntu> normally I have windows on this laptop
<mac_> who can tell me how to play wow on linux???
<ubuntu> tried ubuntu out of curiosity
<genii> Ask in #winehq
<sledge> mac_: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS4169902864.html
<ubuntu> thanks guys
<sledge> ubuntu: You're welcome.
<genii> sledge: I'd forgotten wine is no longer needed LOL
<sledge> ?
<genii> sledge: nvm, for a moment I thought there was a native linux client
 * genii thinks about his caffeine deficiency
 * ardchoille hands genii  a coffee
<genii> ardchoille: Thanks, much appreciated :)
<ardchoille> :)
 * genii tips ardchoille
<genii> ;)
<genii> Bleh. 20 to 1 in the AM
<ardchoille> I just made a multi-boot livedvd (kubuntu desktop cd, ubuntu desktop cd, system rescue cd, and knoppix livecd). How do I take a screenshot of the livecd boot screen menu?
<ardchoille> I suppose I could run it in a virtual machine and take a screenshot of that
<darkness> ardchoille: with a VM i guess
<Noob12356266> hello
<Noob12356266> can anybody help me install firefox in kubuntu 7.04
<seanix> hi
<Noob12356266> heya, can you help me install firefox in kubuntu 7.04?
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install firefox
<Dr_willis> there ya go.
<Jucato> Noob12356266: K Menu -> Add/Remove programs. search for Firefox
<Noob12356266> tried the first one: by dr.willis - E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Dr_willis> Did you do what it said?
<Dr_willis> run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.?
<Noob12356266> ok about to thanks
<spcKDE> best prog for showing temp cpu hdd etc on destop or taskbar?
<Dr_willis> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Dr_willis> Thers karamba applets that can do that.. or conky, or i think some kde panel applets as well
<AmyRose> I know I may be pointed to #ubuntu for this, but does anyone else have problems with Thunderbird freezing after about 10 minutes?
<spcKDE> suggested?
<Dr_willis> Depends on what you want. I HATE desktop 'applets' :)
<Dr_willis> i do use conky.
<Dr_willis> gkrellm also has modules that can show that info.
<ubuntu> Dr. Willis....what program do I need to reformat the hard drive
<Dr_willis> you may need to install lm-sensors paclages to get the heat info.
<spcKDE> jp
<spcKDE> tnx
<Noob12356266> woopee it worked!
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,   you mean 'repartition' to add new partitions? or just format a single partition?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  gparted/qtparted is proberly your best bet for your partioning/disk needs.
<ubuntu> I'm running off my CD, because it's not wanting to install properly
<jickles> im having problems accessing my ntfs drive in kubuntu through dolphin, no problems in ubuntu however
<Dr_willis> try accessing it through the shell?
<rdvon> :(
<rdvon> Amarok stopped working.
<rdvon> after I added a mysql database...
<rdvon> and deleted a style.
<rdvon> It's been crashing alot also.
<rdvon> is it cuz i'm using ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  i doubt it.
<rdvon> dude.
<rdvon> It's not working. :(
<Dr_willis> i mix up kuubntu+ubuntu and xubuntu and mythbuntu and... others.. all the time
<rdvon> It was a theory..
<Dr_willis> test #1 - make a new user. see if the stuff works for them.
<rdvon> but what could the problem be, It's not showing anything in the terminal.
<Dr_willis> if it does work right for them. then some how you may have some .kde config 'issues'
<rdvon> A new user. :(
<Dr_willis> gotta start trouble shooting somewhere.
<ubuntu> Dr. Willis:  I'm having an issue installing Kubuntu, it's having issues at about 29%
<rdvon> :<
<Dr_willis> I dont see how mysql would affect amarok at all.
<ubuntu> I was thinking maybe if I reformat everything, I can start again, and it might work
<rdvon> wat does mysql do anyways?
<rdvon> oh, and is there anyway to start from "scratch" on amarok?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  you can try. use gparted to delete the existing linux partitions, so they are unallocated. You may have better luck using the alternative installer cd.
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  remove the .kde/SOMTHING settings :)
<rdvon> wooh
<rdvon> thx
<ubuntu> I can't, because I have no way to download it and burn it to disk
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  mysql is a database
<rdvon> I know.
<rdvon> I use them.
<rdvon> alot.
<rdvon> but what does amarok do with them.
<rdvon> store my music?
<rdvon> that'd be cool...
<rdvon> :D
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  ive neverheard of amarok messing with mysql at all..
<Dr_willis> unless it uses it to some how keep played/other info on the files
 * Dr_willis launches amarok
<rdvon> Dr_willis: all I see in .kde is a cache file, socket file, tmp file, and a share file.
<rdvon> I mean folder.
<rdvon> :\
<rdvon> ooh
<rdvon> I found config
<rdvon> nvm
<Dr_willis> :)
<rdvon> DELETED
<darkness> maybe amarok just hanged and it didnt die properly
<rdvon> it's still not running...
<rdvon> I restarted the pc
<genii> Dr_willis: You're one of the few I see both here and in #ubuntu LOL
<darkness> yes, but even so the sessions is saved
<darkness> that happened to me once with kaffeine
<genii> !helpersnack | Dr_willis
<ubotu> Dr_willis: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<rdvon> how do i stop the process.
<Dr_willis> genii,  :) Yep.. #ubuntu is a bit... weird tonight
<genii> Dr_willis: marko is driving me nuts
<rdvon> I hate that channel.. I go here for help ;)
<Dr_willis> genii,  yep. he really does sound a bit... well.... i wont say
<rdvon> so how do i stop amarok?
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  close the program?
<rdvon> It's not showing up anywhere.
<rdvon> how do i stop the *process*
<rdvon> ;)
<Dr_willis> look at your system tray/icons.
<rdvon> ....
<Dr_willis> it minimizes/closes there.
<rdvon> I know.
<rdvon> >.>
<angel> with kill
<darkness> what is the ksysguard equivalent in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> if its some how crashed. use the shell, and kill it based onits pid
<Dr_willis> ps ax | grep amarok
<Dr_willis> then kill PID
<rdvon> how do i find it's pid again?
<rdvon> Pid
<rdvon> plz
<Dr_willis> i just showed you. :)
<angel> in console first-- top     find name amarokapp   and see your pid
<Dr_willis> ps ax | grep amarok
<rdvon> oh
<rdvon> that thing.
<genii> rdvon: PID is the number on the left
<angel> yes rdvon  is a number
<se7en_> Dr_willis: how do you edit conky setting
<rdvon> I killed 'em good.
<rdvon> :D
<Dr_willis> se7en_,  with a text editor. :) and a good through read of the conky website/docs on whats in the config.
<rdvon> wewt!
<Dr_willis> se7en_,  and lots and lots of patience and twiddling
<se7en_> Dr_willis: couldn't find official web site
<Dr_willis> se7en_,  look some more? :)
<Dr_willis> http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_willis> first hit on google for 'conky' :)
<rdvon> soo... what does amarok do with the mysql db?
<flaccid> uses it for library iirc
<rdvon> hmm...
<angel> nose
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  i cant even see where it uses mysql. :) i did discover some mood setting in amarok.
<ubuntu>  dr. willis...I'm going to try and reinstall, but I don't think it'll work
<ubuntu> I'll relay the error message shortly
<rdvon> flaccid: you've confused me more, please go on.
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  wehere did ya notice any mysql info on it?
<Dr_willis> i think hes saying it keeps the music library information  database with mysql
<rdvon> Dr_willis: either on first installation on amarok or in the settings > configure amarok > collection tab
<darkness> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/MySQL_HowTo
<darkness> first hit on google with "amarok mysql"
<flaccid> or you can use sqlite
<Dr_willis> yea im using the default which is sqlite it seems
<ubuntu> Dr_willis:  Errno 5 Input/output error
<Dr_willis> I guess with a HUGE library you may want to mess witht he others.
<flaccid> i would probably only use mysql if you want/need your library in a more popular rdbms
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  that sounds like the cd may be burnt wrongly/bad/downloaded bad.
<ubuntu> well, I'm screwed now
<ubuntu> I don't have a way to download it again
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  a lot of the linux magazines at the bookstores have ubuntu included on disk.
<ubuntu> too late for that tonight :(
<Dr_willis> or find a local user group or other linux users and bum a cd from them.
<ubuntu> 10:30 here
<Dr_willis> ive given away dozens of the cd's :)
<rdvon> oooh
<rdvon> I know a great program if your stuck on windows... since it doesn't come with an iso burner....
<ubuntu> no, haven't had windows in a couple years
<Dr_willis> and you dont have a few stacks of Linux cd's laying around? :0
<ubuntu> I guess it's too much to ask that you're in San Diego, Dr. Willis?
<darkness> or try shipit and wait 4 to 6 weeks :)
<Dr_willis> Imust have 200+ old cd's laying about.
<Dr_willis> In Indiana. :)
<ubuntu> that does me no good....it's 30 hour drive to my home in Missouri, and Indianapolis is another 7 past that
<rdvon> I created lots of nice useless discs when figuring out which program to use to burn cds...
<rdvon> I'm too cheap to *pay* for things. :D
<Dr_willis> rdvon,  lots of disks with 'whatever.iso' on them :)
<angel> k3b
<flaccid> i just can't wait for kde4 on windows final
<Dr_willis> http://shop.cheapbytes.com/cgi-bin/cart
<ubuntu> brb
<rdvon> yay@
<Dr_willis> I used cheapbytes a lot ages ago. :)
<rdvon> now i can listen to music :)
<angel> :)
<rdvon> Finally.
<flaccid> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> codecs in gutsy?
<rdvon> I just typed in "xine" in synaptic.. checked pretty much everything.
<rdvon> ;)
<flaccid> oh, if i just want the nonfree codecs?
<darkness> rdvon: the same thing happened to me with kaffeine... and i didn't figure it out for about a month
<rdvon> darkness: thanks for your help
<rdvon> Now for some fun scripts!
<rdvon> omg! does copy cover write the album art to the id3 tag!?
<darkness> you are welcome
<rdvon> Scripts, the reason why I use amarok ;)
<Dr_willis> night all.
<angel> scripts of lyric is the better :)
<rdvon> Amarok screensaver!
<angel> :) lyric
<rdvon> Lyric?
<darkness> lyrc
<rdvon> i'm trying amalyp
<rdvon> it's like karaoke :D
<Noob12356266> hi guys - whenever i try to use Adept Manager and try to install something the 'Apply changes" Button is grayed out. Therefore I can't install anything. I'm using 7.04
<angel> yes
<angel> jejeje
<darkness> jejeje? you are latin aren't you
<rdvon> jajajajajaja
<angel> soy de mexico
<rdvon> i am from mexico!
<rdvon> :D
<darkness> i'm in mexico right now
<rdvon> i'm not.
<darkness> but i'm not mexican
<rdvon> me neither.
<angel> :D
<Noob12356266> when i start adept manager it says: You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software) because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application, apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<rdvon> noob: you need to turn off all other programs that are using the package database.
<angel> good night  goin a sleep
<angel> n_n ZzZZZzZzZ
<darkness> buenas noches
<Noob12356266> i think all of them are off
<angel> GRACIAS !!!!
<darkness> try
<angel> BYE
<rdvon> try restarting your pc then.
<darkness> dpkg --configure -a
<Noob12356266> tried those (both) dpkg and the restart thing
<rdvon> hmm...
<rdvon> how are you running it?
<darkness> maybe the same thing with amarok rdvon
<rdvon> I wouldn't think so.
<Noob12356266> K-Menu>System>Adept Manager
<rdvon> could be root privileges.
<rdvon> hmm...
<rdvon> yeah
<rdvon> i think your right darkness.
<rdvon> thought you were talking about the config files.
<rdvon> it's probably running a background process..
<rdvon> ;)
<Kijutsu> Has anyone played with the new KDE 4 Beta?
<Noob12356266> okkk...what should i do next?
<jickles> is it possible to reposition windows using the keyboard?
<darkness> Noob12356266 try       ps ax | grep adept
<Noob12356266> ok but before i do may i know what its going to do?
<xt|away> hey all
<xt|away> i need help
<rdvon> noob: it's going to list all the processes adept is running >.>
<Jucato> jickles: Alt+F3
<Noob12356266> ok
<xt|away> i appear to have broken something but i don't know what or how
<Noob12356266> like this?
<Noob12356266>  9952 ?        S      0:02 kdesu -u root -c adept_manager
<Noob12356266>  9964 ?        Ss     0:00 sh -c adept_manager
<Noob12356266>  9965 ?        S      1:57 adept_manager
<Noob12356266> 10077 pts/6    S+     0:00 grep adept
<darkness> yes
<rdvon> Yeah.
<xt|away> i had everything working fine, and then rebooted into windows xp to play some games
<rdvon> do you see the numbers to the left?
<rdvon> type "kill" then the number.
<Noob12356266> 4 and 5 digits yes
<xt|away> booted back into kubuntu and all my ntfs partitions are empty
<Noob12356266> umm all of them?
<rdvon> Yeah... that's what I did...
<rdvon> ;)
<darkness> with the 9952, 9964 and 9965
<rdvon> he knows more.
<rdvon> listen to him ;(
<jickles> Jucato, on windows I use a great program which allows me to send windows to my other monitor, resize windows to 1/3rd, half, 2/3rds of the screen, maximise windows, etc using ctrl-alt-(numpad key)... Do you know of a similar application for kubuntu?
<rdvon> where would I install the kde bindings for python?
<xt|away> any idea what's gone wrong?
<Jucato> jickles: sorry no
<rdvon> ooh that's happened to me before!
<Noob12356266> ok they're dead - adept manager disappeared
<rdvon> now restart it.
<darkness> xt|away: that happens when you dont shutdown windows properly
<surgy> im trying to compile qpadjoy from source and this is my output; http://pastebin.com/m3829d46 i have all the latest qt and qt headers can someone help plz?
<xt|away> darkness: so if i reboot into windows and then quit it properly it'll all be sorted
<xt|away> ?
<darkness> yes
<xt|away> excellent, thanks
<Noob12356266> ok i restarted it and this msg: You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<jickles> Jucato, do you think it would be possible to create such an application?
<surgy> anyone?
<Jucato> jickles: yeah. just don't ask me how :)
<jickles> ok :>
<darkness> noob: what does ps ax | grep adept show now
<nano_> sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<Noob12356266> 10090 ?        S      0:01 kdesu -u root -c adept_manager
<Noob12356266> 10103 ?        Ss     0:00 sh -c adept_manager
<Noob12356266> 10104 ?        S      0:09 adept_manager
<Noob12356266> 10138 pts/6    R+     0:00 grep adept
<Noob12356266> * i just bloody killed them all now
<darkness> did you use sudo when killing them?
<flaccid> sudo kill -9 10090
<Noob12356266> on two of them - i just restarted adept man and got the same msg:
<Noob12356266> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<flaccid> do that on each..
<darkness> noob: are you on kubuntu?
<xt|away> victory is mine!
<xt|away> by which i mean yours!
<Noob12356266> darkness: yes
<Noob12356266> dan@kubuntu1:~$ ps ax | grep adept
<Noob12356266> 10154 ?        S      0:01 kdesu -u root -c adept_manager
<Noob12356266> 10167 ?        Ss     0:00 sh -c adept_manager
<Noob12356266> 10168 ?        S      0:06 adept_manager
<Noob12356266> 10192 pts/6    R+     0:00 grep adept
<Noob12356266> dan@kubuntu1:~$ sudo kill 10154
<Noob12356266> dan@kubuntu1:~$ sudo kill 10167
<Noob12356266> dan@kubuntu1:~$ sudo kill 10168
<Noob12356266> dan@kubuntu1:~$ sudo kill 10192
<Noob12356266> dan@kubuntu1:~$ ps ax | grep adept
<Noob12356266> 10203 pts/6    R+     0:00 grep adept
<Noob12356266> dan@kubuntu1:~$
<flaccid> sweet
<elio__> Hi!
<flaccid> next time use a pastebin :)
<flaccid> you might also need !adeptfix if lock is still present
<dnbm> i want to add themes to my kubuntu 7 desktop. kde-look themes does not work
<darkness> noob: did it work now?
<Noob12356266> trying
<Noob12356266> pastebin?
<flaccid> !pastebin | Noob12356266
<ubotu> Noob12356266: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Noob12356266> ok thanks - still not working
<darkness> you tried reeboting?
<flaccid> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<darkness> hahaha
<Noob12356266> lol ok: got the same msg as above
<darkness> even after reeboting?
<flaccid> did you do
<flaccid> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Noob12356266> not yet rebooted will try adeptfix thing
<dnbm> can anybody help me with kde-look themes please?
<flaccid> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<flaccid> also see #kde
<dnbm> thank you flaccid
<flaccid> np
<dnbm> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<DM|> whats the KDE equivilent to gparted
<darkness> qtparted
<Noob12356266> IT WORKED!
<darkness> great!
<Noob12356266> adeptfix thing did it - thanks all - thats exactly what happened - first time i tried to use adept manager to install ff2 it crashed - now it works - again thanks all for your valiant efforts
<darkness> you are welcome
<dnbm> checking for C compiler default output file name...
<dnbm> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<dnbm> what does this mean please?
<cat-a> how do i set up a progam to start up from .kde/Autostart/
<darkness> i'm not sure if you could put a symlink there
<darkness> but yo could create a small script
<cat-a> ln /usr/bin/whateverprogram ???
<surgy> i need help with qjoypad
<surgy> compiling gives me qt errors, i can still use the compiled program after words but it seams to freeze everything as though nothing will load until i close qjoypad
<darkness> cat-a: in the script?
<darkness> or do you mean creating a symlink
<surgy> ?
<cat-a> no i just set a ln pointing to the program darkness
<darkness> sorry surgy, i don't know about qt developing
<darkness> good night everybody
<cat-a> should work darkness but i don''t want to try now because i have a uptime of 99 days and 21h :)
<oupa> I have installed KDE4RC1 but get a broken package when installing kdm-kde4. Any ideas?
<surgy> can someone help me figure out why qjoypad is slowing my computer down so badly?
<zorglu> q. when i create a .desktop to launch an application under kubuntu edgy, i got the 'busy bouncing icon' bouncing for a while (like 10sec) *after* the application is launched and running. how can i prevent this ?
<test_> vista best OS
<test_> kubuntu ubuntu bad :|
<test_> gotune koyim ubuntu kubuntunun
<zorglu> hehe test_ you do seem like a troll :)
<test_> zorlu ne diyon yavrum
<test_> zokayim kubuntuya
<test_> bok gibi bisey
<Microsofties> oh dear....
<test_> Microsofties: :) mucx
<test_> conqueror web browser  puhahahaha
<jussi01> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<test_> msn client ? kubuntu
<zorglu> test_: you have been reported to the local operators
<zorglu> meanwhile my question remains :)
<jussi01> zorglu: system settings -> keyboard and mouse -> untick visual feedback on activation
<test_> format  disk kubuntu part. :) install vista ultimate :)
<test_> bye bye kubuntu :|
<jussi01> test_: please dont.
<test_> ie7, msn, explorer,
<jussi01> !ops | test_ is trolling
<ubotu> test_ is trolling: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<zorglu> jussi01: looking but will that remove all visual feedback ?
<jussi01> sigh
<jussi01> zorglu: yeah
<zorglu> jussi01: well i just want it to stop in the particular case of when the apps is launched when launching an external apps :)
<jussi01> zorglu: Im not sure you can do thet.
<zorglu> jussi01: ok thanks anyway :)
<jussi01> zorglu:  Im sorry I cant help more
<zorglu> that's cool :)
<nalioth> hi zorglu
<zorglu> nalioth: hi, this was about test_ trolling. not evil guy. but trolling a bit
<SatManUK> how can i change adapt manager to something else - as it keeps sigterming on me?
<zorglu> jussi01 saw it too :)
<jussi01> SatManUK: sudo aptitude install synaptic
<SatManUK> how do i remove the lock on : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<bazhang> !aptfix | SatManUK
<ubotu> SatManUK: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SatManUK> thanks bazhang
<SatManUK> again..
<bazhang> SatManUK: no worries :}
<SatManUK> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SatManUK> thats the next problem to fix after i release her package database
<jussi01> SatManUK: have fun...
<SatManUK> im getting screamed at left right and centre for this :P
<ere4si> !earplugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about earplugs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> SatManUK: hehe... family members???
<needles> !kamefu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kamefu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SatManUK> "why must you use linux, this is not a good example of linux"
<SatManUK> jussi01: gf..
<SatManUK> 10,000 km away in Malaysia :P
<jussi01> !info kamefu | needles
<ubotu> needles: kamefu: KDE All Machine Emulator Frontend for Unix - binary files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 78 kB, installed size 296 kB
<jussi01> SatManUK: ahhh
<SatManUK> she just gone offline - i think she give up already and run back to windows :(
<SatManUK> she wouldn't give me chance to resolve her queries one by one..
<needles> does anyone know the kamefu homepage?
<needles> i cant find a wiki
<SatManUK> she was getting sigterm errors in kopete and adapt
<SatManUK> i know only that she is running a fujistsu laptop
<Noob12356266> heya all kan somewun tell me how to find my second hard disk?
<jussi01> needles:  http://kamefu.pwsp.net/
<needles> jussi01: i checked there, but it seems to be non active
<needles> its somewhat of a blank page
<jussi01> needles: thats what is listed in the package... it may be a dead project
<needles> jussi01: yeah
<needles> im trying to figure out if it is what i think it is
<needles> will it play snes roms?
<jussi01> needles: umm, dont know - but there are plenty of other snes emulators out there
<needles> yeah
<jussi01> !info zsnes
<ubotu> zsnes: Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System (TM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-1 (gutsy), package size 878 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386)
<bazhang> zsnes is better needles
<needles> bazhang: it is
<needles> does it play nintendo 64 roms?
<needles> whats a good n64 emu for linux
<needles> thats another part of the deal
<bazhang> not sure there needles
<jussi01> needles: I dont think there is one
<needles> i guess i can wine one
<jussi01> not in the repos anyway - i would search google, maybe there is something out there
<needles> jussi01: yeah, for sure
<jussi01> needles: actually kamefu will do 64
<needles> this has problemed someone before me
<jussi01> needles: have you tred kamefu?
<needles> jussi01: im giving it a spin right now
<needles> its not really recognizing my n64 roms
<jussi01> oh
<_titanix88> hey who is using titanix88?
<_titanix88> hey who is using titanix88?
<jussi01> _titanix88: I dont know, but you can ghost it if it is registered
<needles> jussi01: its a frontend
<needles> not an actual emu
<needles> didnt read that part
<needles> i*
<jussi01> _titanix88: ie. /ns ghost username password
<_titanix88> i am the registered user!
<jussi01> _titanix88: yeah, just give that command and it will die
<jussi01> substituting the parts you need to of course
<_titanix88> jussi thnx!it worked.
<jussi01> _titanix88: now just change your nick!
<_titanix88> how ?
<jussi01>  /nick newnickname
<titanix88> again thnx, jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<titanix88> any game related channel?
<titanix88> i mean linux games.
<titanix88> i mean linux games.
<bazhang> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<titanix88> irc channel
<bazhang> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<fastfwd> Would anyone be able to tell me why, after installing Kubuntu and running the update manager, I keep getting the message that there is a version-upgrade available while I'm already running 7.10?
<bazhang> is that bug still around? strange
<jussi01> fastfwd: hust try upgrade and it should go away
<fastfwd> So it's a known bug?
<jussi01> yes
<fastfwd> I tried just upgrading, but if stops somewhere in the middle and refuses to do anything after that
<fastfwd> if=it
<fastfwd> Can you point me to some documentation about this?
<jussi01> fastfwd: go search on Launchpad.net
<jussi01> fastfwd: there is a bug there somewhere
<SatManUK> ok were back online (Bad Weather in Malaysia caused internet failure)
<SatManUK> running this command now  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<JackWinter> hiya.  is there a way to boost the priority of a program running in wine?  i have an audio application, that suffers when i do alot in other applications. running gutsy with the rt kernel if relevant.
<ere4si> !nice
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thomax_> homax
<Tm_T> JackWinter: hi
<JackWinter> hi tm_t
<Tm_T> !away > JackWinter
<SatManUK> how do i manually install a package - telling the package manager where to find the dependent file?
<SatManUK> ie install game and game-data
<JackWinter> gotta admit i'm a noob. i tried "nice -n -20 wine etc" & get a "nice: cannot set niceness: Permission denied"
<ere4si> use sudo first
<ere4si> e.g. sudo (command)
<JackWinter> ok, but i don't wanna run my wine application as su?
<JackWinter> ok, i'll man sudo aswell ;-)
<ere4si> sudo is used only for the command that follows it
<JackWinter> ah, cool.  didn't know that.
<ere4si> sudo -s    is the command to make you root  - if you will pardon the expression :)
<JackWinter> i did "sudo nice -n -20 wine reaper.exe", but reaper is running as root?
<ere4si> I don't do wine - apologies - don't know where to lead you for that
<Jucato> #winehq of course :)
<ere4si> if I did wine I would have known that `_`
<JackWinter> i suppose that "sudo nice -n -20 wine" gets wine running as su, so whatever application wine runs will run the same
<JackWinter> no apologies needed, thanksful for all help!
<ere4si> sudo will let you have admin permission - it doesn't let a prog run as root
<titanix88> clearly most ubuntu users are north american!hmm...
<ere4si> sudo nice  means let me have permission to set the priority for a program
<JackWinter> when i check reaper.exe in system guard, it reports reaper running as root login?
<ere4si> #winehq is your best bet then
<bazhang> not so titanix88
<JackWinter> ok, thanks guys!
<ere4si> thought this was #kubuntu
<bazhang> many asian users of kubuntu/ubuntu but this is way #offtopic
<titanix88> bazhang: i find #kubuntu inactive when it is midnight at north america.
<bazhang> titanix88: not inactive--just your questions are too difficult :}
<titanix88> ok ok off it goes...
<titanix88> lol :d khek khek khek
<titanix88> guys i cant wait for kde4!:)
<titanix88> guys i cant wait for kde4!:)
<bazhang> get the live cd now then
<titanix88> live cdv
<_Carlo_> hi, i'm having problem installing kde4 rc1, libclucene0 conflict with libclucene0ldbl
<emilsedgh> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<WaltzingAlong> !brokenkde4 | _Carlo_
<ubotu> _Carlo_: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<_Carlo_> i've already remove everithing, btw i'm using herdy maybe that's the problem
<JackWinter> sorry guys no answer in winehq.  i tried "sudo nice -n -20 konsole", this makes konsole run as a su?
<WaltzingAlong> JackWinter: if you could start the process of wine then with sudo change the niceness with renice        (and the answer to your question seems to be yes)
<WaltzingAlong> _Carlo_: this is not (yet) a support channel for kubuntu 8.04
<JackWinter> ok, renice would work.  the only problem is i don't know how to write a script to parse the pid.  i'll see if i can learn ;-)
<_Carlo_> WaltzingAlong: yeah i know, btw i've resolved specifying to install strigi/clucene from ppa and not herdy repository
<SatManUK> is there a native driver for an Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5413 802.11abg NIC
<SatManUK> my gf doesn't have the windows driver and i can't find it in driver guide..
<SatManUK> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ere4si> SatManUK: they should have the driver on there site
<SatManUK> i can't find any dirvers on their site at all..
<SatManUK> no technical - only pdf and docs..
<SatManUK> i thought about fujitsu website
<SatManUK> but she doesn't have the model number of the laptop
<ere4si> SatManUK: I have luck with google and typing e.g. atheros wireless in ubuntu - usually find a howto :)
<WaltzingAlong> SatManUK: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices
<acemo> the new packages of kde4 are compatible with the old packages? as in.. if i update them i wont screw up like how it would screw up when u go from beta3 to rc1?
<Tm_T> acemo: no, you have to remove old packages first
<Tm_T> acemo: see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<acemo> Tm_T: i got rc1 already
<Tm_T> yes yes
<acemo> Tm_T: but there are new updates for it
<Tm_T> then update :)
<acemo> Tm_T: kinda scared to screw it up again =P
<Tm_T> it's still same version
<acemo> Tm_T: alrighty
<WaltzingAlong> acemo: you should remove kde4beta3 before installing the kde4rc1
<WaltzingAlong> !brokenkde4  > acemo
<acemo> WaltzingAlong: i know.. !brokenkde4 got made after i screwed up the 1st time ;)
<Tm_T> meh
<WaltzingAlong> oh :D
<Tm_T> WaltzingAlong: jumpy :)
<Tm_T> moi pennola
<pennola> moi vaan :)
<pag> !fi | pennola
<ubotu> pennola: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Tm_T> pag: ouch
<pennola> thanks for info ;)
<pag> Tm_T, sorry. didn't mean to hurt you ;P
<pennola> many alternatives
<Tm_T> yup
<pennola> ja mitä merkitystä jos puhuu suomeksikin?
<pag> pennola, please.. this is English only channel.
<pennola> eller på svenska, det där språket är ju vårt andra officielt språk :)
<pennola> okay okay
<Hirvinen> pennola: tuhma
<Hirvinen> (sorry)
<SatManUK> im downloading madwifi - hopefully it should do the job
<sandsmark> anyone know when the kde4 rc1 packages will come to gutsy-backports?
<Tm_T> when ready
<sandsmark> :P
<Tm_T> that said, it should no more than few days
<Riddell> rather when the buildds bother
<sandsmark> ok
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's what I meant
<sandsmark> but the builds in the ppa are usable?
<Tm_T> yes
<Riddell> yes, ppa is fine
<black884> hey
<pag> !hi | black884
<ubotu> black884: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ScorpKing> hi guys! :) is there a way to save flash player webpages to the disk? where is the cache for konqueror?
<jickles> how do I use katapult?
<emilsedgh> jickles: press alt+space
<Tm_T> alt+space -> write app
<jickles> emilsedgh, doesn't seem to do anything
<emilsedgh> jickles: then type the first characters of the name of the programs you want to launch, or the song you want to listen
<jickles> it brings up the application menu, 'Advanced', 'To Desktop' etc
<jickles>  
<jickles> hmm, it does seem to be running
<jickles> but it's not catching the alt-space
<jickles> emilsedgh, is it supposed to just run in the background?
<emilsedgh> jickles: yes, do this, run katapult, it will tell you that what is its shortcut
<loguser1> how can i know what ports are forwarded by the router. (iam a client) cant reach server
<jickles> jickles, ah ok I fixed it, it was because I had kde set to 'windows feel' which maps alt-space to show application menu
<jickles> oops, I mean emilsedgh
<emilsedgh> oh
<emilsedgh> jickles: so you should change katapults shortcut
<jickles> it's ok
<jickles> I just removed the other shortcut
<jickles> hmm, katapult seems okay, I prefer the google desktop interface though really where you get a list of items
<loguser1> any one?
<grul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<grul> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ere4si> loguser1: if you have a multiport router and your comps ip address is e.g. 192.168.0.2 then type in the browser - 192.168.0.1  - and that should take you to your router config page - there will be an option there to find the forwarded ports
<loguser1> well . its not going to that page. errors of page
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: http://www.portforward.com/
<loguser1> ok. how about i make a tunnel of by ssh and eliminate all problems of  ports that are unforwarded.
<oupa> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: man ssh
<loguser1> k
<loguser1> but by thinking is right.. ?
<loguser1> is it.?
<loguser1> by that can i use any port?
<ere4si> yep - ssh or make nfs mounts would be my suggestions
<loguser1> ere4si:  an i get get a free shh server.. right?
<loguser1> nfs mounts. whats that?
<arash> Hi, I want to move some filed and folders to my external Hard drive, but I get a error every time it passes by a file with the letters å/ä/ö , how can I override this?
<ere4si> ssh server is in synaptic - nfs is an unencrypted file sharing method that is not recommended unless behind a firewall e.g. router
<ere4si> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<ere4si> a howto
<loguser1>  where can i see which ports are forwarded when i log in the routers page?
<arash> loguser1, eh, u use a DLink?, I do and for me it's in Advanced tab
<loguser1> arash:  yeh. where next in advanced tab?
<arash> loguser1: virtual server
<arash> loguser1: At least that I think is what they mean by 'forwarded'
<WaltzingAlong> !info sshfs
<WaltzingAlong> also fish:/ and sftp:/ kio-slaves in konqueror
<loguser1> theres no virtual server
<ubotu> sshfs: filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2.1 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<arash> loguser1: U got D-Link?
<loguser1> ya
<arash> hmm, in top row you first select advanded then in lfet row you choose virtual server, actually virtual server is in the top so it get automatically selected
<arash> loguser1: did it workf or ya+
<arash> ?
<loguser1> wait
<Grexeo> how do I connect to a hidden WPA-AES network?
<loguser1> http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/1552/snapshot2pq9.jpg            what to put and where to put
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: what do you want to accomplish in the end? an incoming port is forwarded from the internet to your computer through your router?
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi | Grexeo
<ubotu> Grexeo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<[ifr0g]> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<xt|away> how do you input the ascii characters in kate?
<xt|away> on windows i can use alt+xxxx, what's the linux equivalent?
<blendtux> i know you can do it in gn0me xt|away
<xt|away> is there no way in kde?  it'd be an odd thing to leave out
<Jucato> xt|away: http://www.astro.ufl.edu/it/docs/intl-keyboard.html
<F3000> Hi! I got such a problem that when I open Restricted Drivers from System settings, it says that "Module Restricted drivers cannot be loaded." "Possible reasons: -Previous KDE-update had an error, that left lone control module. -Computer has old third party module." Trick is, that this computer is few days old. I think that something is missing from the system. Anyone got any idea about what to do?
<F3000> *few weeks.
<Armakidon> please help
<Lynoure> Armakidon: just type your question, and then wait.
<iceEra> omg:P
<iceEra> how do i check what type i have of kde?
<Jucato> iceEra: Help -> About KDE on any KDE app
<Armakidon> i'm russian i not speak english
<Armakidon> :((((((((((
<Jucato> !ru | Armakidon
<Jucato> er... where's the bot?
<ubotu> Armakidon: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<iceEra> ty :)
<Jucato> oh there
<xt|away> thanks Jucato, oddly intuitive system
<knulfine> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SatManUK> i am trying install madwifi into kubuntu but its giving me errors
<SatManUK> do i need to kernel source installed?
<SatManUK> and then how to do it?
<jickles> hmm, how could I make my titlebar height smaller?
<Jucato> same answer jickles :)
<WaltzingAlong> SatManUK:  http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<Shapeshifter> I want to use kdialog in ubuntu for some reason but I get a lot of errors (about alacarte and kio) and a lot of output about OggS-SEEK. What is all this stuff? How can I fix this?
<WaltzingAlong> SatManUK: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<SatManUK> we have installed madwifi-tools
<jickles> hmm, the top themes on kde-look.org are for 'beryl emerald'. Is it possible to use those ?
<SatManUK> Ubuntu ships madwifi in the restricted component, which is enabled in the default install. Madwifi chipsets should therefore ‘just work’.
<SatManUK>  In case you did a manual install, try installing linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and that’s it.
<WaltzingAlong> !find madwifi
<ubotu> Found: madwifi-tools
<SatManUK> yes installed them..
<WaltzingAlong> SatManUK: !pastebin the results of iwconfig
<SatManUK> im waiting for her to send them to me now then i will pastbin.ca then
<SatManUK> no wireless extensions
<harmental> any kde 4 RC1 testers in here?
<WaltzingAlong> SatManUK: how about lspci / lsusb is the unit correctly recognized?
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: yes using some of kde4rc1
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: is it stable?
<harmental> did you follow kubuntu howto?
<SatManUK> lspci - 08:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5413 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: it is installed and works well on here
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: did you follow kubuntu howto?
<WaltzingAlong> SatManUK: and sudo modprobe madwifi  seems to work?
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: yes
<SatManUK> trying it now..
<SatManUK> FATAL: Module madwifi not found
<SatManUK> we installed madwifi-tools
<WaltzingAlong> SatManUK: and linux-restricted-modules ?
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: i keep getting
<harmental> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net gutsy/ Packages
<harmental>   404 Not Found
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: while i did follow the instructions apparently you did not?
<SatManUK> i just asked her to install that - she wondered off for 1 min i will ask her when she gets back :P
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: dohh...i've missed "main"
<harmental> sorry
<nosrednaekim> haha.... stupid next-gen ipods.... I just zapped my bro's with amarok
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: ok so it works now
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: yep...so far so good
<SatManUK> linux-restricted-modules installed - trying modprobe - madwifi again
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: the module name is "ath_pci
<SatManUK> so i modprobe ath_pci?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: correct, make sure its not already in thekernel with " lsmod | grep ath"
<nosrednaekim> and make sure you aren't running ndiswrapper as well.
<SatManUK> i haven't even touched ndiswrapper
<SatManUK> we don't have the drivers
<nosrednaekim> ok
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<fresh> hey whatz up?
<nosrednaekim> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi nosrednaekim, fresh...coffee!
<SatManUK> i think she just needs to give me a shell account on her pc - its easier to do things myself..
<fresh> somehey blueskaj
<fresh> ;)
<SatManUK> ath_rate_sample        14208  1
<SatManUK> ath_pci                98336  0
<SatManUK> wlan                  206660  4 wlan_scan_sta,ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
<SatManUK> ath_hal               192720  3 ath_rate_sample,ath_pci
<fresh> i am at the first time with kubuntu in irc-chat
<SatManUK> now sudo modprobe ath_pci
<fresh> and it looks good!
<fresh>  :-)
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: no,no need to modprobe.... its in there.
<SatManUK> so she should now have wifi access in ip addr?
<nosrednaekim> fresh: your first time in IRC,or your first time in kubuntu?
<fresh> in irc
<A-L-A-R-M> modprobr loads a module and after a reboot it needs to be loaded again or it loads automaticaly ?
<fresh> sorry, i can`t speak very well english, because iam german
<sandsmark> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SatManUK> i don't speak any english and no need to apologise..
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, lotta windows users haven't discovered IRC cuz of the IM apps ... i knoww some that have had windows pcs for 5 yrs and still don't know what irc is> :)
<A-L-A-R-M> being a german doesnt stop you from learning english :)
 * sandsmark is norwegian, and is kind of getting the hang of this inglirs thing
<fresh> ;)
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: well, maybe, your chipset may not be supported, pastebin the output of "iwconfig" and "iwlist ath0 scan"
<onishidato> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<onishidato> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<onishidato> Reading package lists... Done
<onishidato> Building dependency tree
<onishidato> Reading state information... Done
<onishidato> Reading extended state information
<onishidato> Initializing package states... Done
<onishidato> Building tag database... Done
<onishidato> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<onishidato> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<onishidato> i don't know what's wrong with it
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<onishidato> onishidato@Annie:~$ sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<onishidato>                      USER        PID ACCESS COMMAND
<onishidato> /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root       5374 F.... adept_manager
<onishidato> Kill process 5374 ? (y/N)
<sandsmark> !pastebin | onishidato
<onishidato> what can i do next?
<ubotu> onishidato: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<onishidato> sorry
<sandsmark> onishidato: press "y" and [ENTER]
<A-L-A-R-M> it doesnt accept the " "
<A-L-A-R-M> what do i do now ?
<SatManUK> http://www.pastebin.ca/793651
<A-L-A-R-M> wrote also [Enter] doesnt work
<mzolisi> hi
<mzolisi> all
<SatManUK> nosrednaekim: http://www.pastebin.ca/793651
<SatManUK> A-L-A-R-M: that means press y
<onishidato> how can i write Vietnamese on Kubuntu??
<WaltzingAlong> !vietnamese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnamese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WaltzingAlong> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<xal> hi
<xal> i've got Gutsy Gibbon, I installed kde4 packages available in repo,
<onishidato> file:///home/onishidato/Desktop/x-unikey-1.0.3b-FC4.i586.rpm
<WaltzingAlong> xal: hi
<xal> how can I run kde 4 now?
<xal> in menu session of kdm there is no entry for kde4
<onishidato> how can i rum a rpmfile?
<WaltzingAlong> xal: you wish to have a full kde4rc1 session? then follow the rest of the instructions for just that.
<WaltzingAlong> xal: you need to make it
<onishidato> rpm file
<WaltzingAlong> !info alien | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.68 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: when i do xterm i get
<harmental> Xephyr cannot open host display. Is DISPLAY set?
<harmental> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: err sorry got distracted... will take a look at that
<xal> WaltzingAlong: im not registered :) there's no package kdm-kde4
<nosrednaekim> xal: there are instructions on the kubuntu website
<xal> ok, thanks, i'll chek it out
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: are you sure your wireless switch is on?
<SatManUK> what do you mean?
<SatManUK> what wireless switch?
<WaltzingAlong> SatManUK: the item to which the wireless card is to connect
<xal> hmm
<SatManUK> its a combined wireless / wired router - the wireless is on..
<WaltzingAlong> xal: so according to the instructions, how far did you get?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: err what? what exactly is it? is it connected to your computer via ethernet?
<SatManUK> the wireless router?
<SatManUK> is a wireless / wired home router
<SatManUK> and yes its connected to the gf computer atm via ethernet but she wants to go wireless
<WaltzingAlong> SatManUK: ok so disable encryption (for now) then connect  via  sudo iwconfig ath0 essid 'my router' enc off
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: and she has a wireless card in the computer?
<SatManUK> its on board wireless
<nosrednaekim> ok, and do you have the windows drivers for it?
<SatManUK> no
<SatManUK> she is dissabling security on the router atm
<SatManUK> is that with or without ' ' WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> either may work
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: removing security won't help...
<xal> umm
<SatManUK> she doesn't have the windows drivers
<xal> WaltzingAlong: i have to erase packages that i installed from repo, yes?
<WaltzingAlong> !brokenkde4 | xal, if you had kde4beta3 installed before, yes
<ubotu> xal, if you had kde4beta3 installed before, yes: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<SatManUK> im confused.. WaltzingAlong you said to dissable security in the wireless router - but nosrednaekim you say it won't work so...
<xal> I don't know what i've installed
<nosrednaekim> WaltzingAlong: disabling ecryption won't help as the card doesn't even see the AP, its a common problem with atheros cards and their transmit radios
<xal> i ran synaptic and installed kde4 packages
<xal> nothing else
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: I have  atheros card myself, and I know the symptoms of a not-working card better
<SatManUK> ok :)
<WaltzingAlong> nosrednaekim: but of course. and at the same time i have had cards show results with iwlist scan but still could connect if i specified the ap
<osman47> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<WaltzingAlong> SatManUK: ok follow nosrednaekim's lead
<nosrednaekim> WaltzingAlong: yeah me too, but it says "Scaning not supported"
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: so, do you have the windows drivers for this card?
<xal> WaltzingAlong: it's 3.94 so it's beta 4 yes?
<SatManUK> nosrednaekim: where can i find the driver cd - she doesn't even have the model number
<SatManUK> no accessable driver cd
<SatManUK> its in Kuala Lumpur and she is in Kuching..
<SatManUK> 2 hour flight from each other..
<SatManUK> so i need to find the driver online..
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: well, generally, all atheros cards use the same driver, a generic atheros window driver should work.
<SatManUK> would you happen to have one then?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: run "sudo lshw" and see if you can get the model # from that
<xal> i'm not interested of downloading hundreds of MBs again, i've got slow connection. how can i run kde4 that i've already installed?
<jude> how can i install gnome themes
<SatManUK> i know the atheros model number - but not the laptop
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: ok, what is the model #
<SatManUK> Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5413 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<ShishKabab> Hello... Could anyone help me with the new KDE4 RC1 packages?
<ardchoille> ksal: That tutorial tells you how to run a kde4 session
<WaltzingAlong> ShishKabab: other than following the instructions at http://www.kubuntu.org ?
<ShishKabab> Yes
<ksal> ardchoille: but it's for rc1 and packages for it are installed in some other source.
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: when you installed kdm-kde4, which default manager did you select?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: ok, does the machine have windows on it?
<SatManUK> yes
<jude> how to install new gnome themes?? please help
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: that one but does not matter i am told it will use kdm
<WaltzingAlong> !themes | jude
<ubotu> jude: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jude> thanks
<ardchoille> ksal: rc1 is all that is available right now
<ShishKabab> WaltzingAlong: I can run a KDE4 session perfectly.. But I have another problem.
<ardchoille> ksal: Did you copy the .desktop file?
<ksal> ardchoille: but it's not in repo
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: so I should select kdm-kde4 then?
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: either or should be fine
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: the wireless driver is there somewhere, probably something like /windows/win32/802agb,i'mn also looking for some drivers on the internet for you.
<ardchoille> ksal: Did you perform the last <li> of the tutorial?
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: ok.....here we go
<ksal> ardchoille: geez, no! this morning i've installed kde4 packaged available in regular repos, i didn't add any other sources! i didn't read that tutorial
<ksal> i juts installed packages, that seems to be beta 4
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: f***...."There was an error comiting changes"
<ardchoille> ksal: You didn't read that tutorial? Read that tutorial and you'll learn how to start a kde4 session
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: with postint?
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst; sudo aptitude -f install
<ShishKabab> WaltzingAlong: I can't compile my KDE4 app anymore. It fails saying that KDE4Internal_DIR is not set... In which packages can I find the right CMake modules?
<dthacker> we need a kde4 channel
<ksal> ardchoille: i think i'll refuse.....
<nosrednaekim> ShishKabab: did you follow the instructions from the KDE4 svn?
<SatManUK> so create one..
<nosrednaekim> dthacker: ;)
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> we don't.
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: I did that and everything seems ok....
<WaltzingAlong> ShishKabab: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4  ?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: get the driver from the link on this page http://en.opensuse.org/Atheros_ndiswrapper
<ShishKabab> No.. I tried that 3 times and it fails on me every time... I just use the packagees and normally it's fine
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: and if you use ndiswrapper, you need to blacklist ath_pci
<SatManUK> i have to say i do wish there was an opesuse server in Georgia - i didn't get nearly as many sigterm errors in Suse 10.2/10.3
<nosrednaekim> ShishKabab: oh... well maybe you should try #kde4-deve
<SatManUK> as i am getting in Kubuntu
<SatManUK> but i had some pc's stolen and they trashed my dvd's
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<ShishKabab> Osn't this a Kubuntu package problem?
<Tm_T> what?
<nosrednaekim> ShishKabab: it may be, may not be.... #kde4-devel can tell you for certain
<ShishKabab> Ok... Sorry for knocking on the wrong door :)
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> well partly right door
<ShishKabab> I will try at #kde4-devel and see what they have to say... Thnx for your time!
<nosrednaekim> but its a duplex, and we are the downstairs ;)
<Tm_T> nosrednaekim: I'm not
<apow> starting kde 4
<apow> *cross fingers*
<SatManUK> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * genii sips a large coffee
<lucentdream> hello, is the medibuntu repository recommended for use with gutsy or should i use another repository? or shall even install eg. w32codecs manually with dpkg?
<SatManUK> nosrednaekim: i unpacked the inf and cat files - and installed the ndiswrapper common, tools and gtk
<nosrednaekim> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: ok
<nosrednaekim> lucentdream: I think its safe
<lucentdream> ok thanks.
<SatManUK> i found in applications - system - windows wireless driver
<SatManUK> so i am going to run that
<SatManUK> do i need to remove all the madwifi stuff?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: yeah, that would be good, and disable the ath_pci module in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<SatManUK> how to disable it?
<hotrice> need help upgrading to kde4
<SatManUK> brb
<nosrednaekim> hotrice: did you read the kubuntu tutorial?
<hotrice> yes
<hotrice> I can't install kdm-kde4 for some reason
<hotrice> I get this error: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dmeoj> salut tlm
<hotrice> I've completed all the steps in the instructions
<dmeoj> hi everybody
<hotrice> actually, I couldn't get Xephyr to work either
<tekteen> dmeoj: ji
<tekteen> hi*
<nosrednaekim> hotrice: yeah,I saw a complaint about that... just a sec.
<hotrice> oh you saw that on ubuntuforums.org?
<nosrednaekim> hotrice: "sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst; sudo aptitude -f install"
<nosrednaekim> hotrice: no... in the scrollback ;)
<hotrice> ok will try that now
<dmeoj> tekteen: could you help me?
<tekteen> !ask | dmeoj
<ubotu> dmeoj: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dmeoj> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hotrice> ok
<dmeoj> I am beginner and I would like to change Konqueror in Kubuntu
<lounge-about> quick question, how do i make mplayer play songs randomly
<hotrice> should I try to reinstall kdm-kde4?
<tekteen> change?
<dmeoj> I would like to install Firefox
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> open up a konsole
<dmeoj> I got a tar g file
<nosrednaekim> hotrice: thats what that just did :D
<dmeoj> ok
<dmeoj> tekteen: and then ?
<tekteen> now copy and paste "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<tekteen> then press enter
<tekteen> enter your password
<tekteen> and wait
<hotrice> well I got an error and it didn't install
<ardchoille> dmeoj: and then get rid of the tar file of firefox, you don't need it
<tekteen> (I type slow)
<xt|away> i just compiled, make'd and make installed libvisual and libvisual-plugins and amarok is still telling me that i don't have libvisual or any plugins installed.  help?
<tekteen> ty, ardchoille
<ardchoille> yw tekteen
<nosrednaekim> hotrice: oh humm.
<hotrice> I got this: rm: cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst': No such file or directory
<hotrice> then this: No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<nosrednaekim> hotrice: oh....ok try reinstalling kdm-kde4 then.
<hotrice> ok
<patricio> 16:03:28: xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL [smb://root@192.168.123.253/file.avi]16:03:28: xine: input plugin cannot open MRL [smb://root@192.168.123.253/file.avi]16:03:28: xine: found input plugin : CIFS/SMB input plugin based on libsmbclient
<hotrice> When trying to reinstall it I got this:
<hotrice> dpkg: error processing kdm-kde4 (--configure):
<hotrice>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<hotrice> Errors were encountered while processing:
<hotrice>  kdm-kde4
<hotrice> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lounge-about> quick question, how do i make mplayer play songs randomly
<dmeoj> tekteen: thanks
<patricio> can I not use xine to play files that are on remote hosts in the lan?
<SatManUK> back
<dmeoj> ardchoille: thx
<tekteen> dmeoj: np
<dmeoj> tekteen: It running now
<tekteen> cool
<dmeoj> tekteen: if I want for example to install another software is it the same procedure ?
<tekteen> yep
<dmeoj> tekteen: what is now happening with konqueror ?
<dmeoj> tekteen: should I uninstall
<SatManUK> nosrednaekim: how to disable madwifi in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modlues-common
<tekteen> no
<nosrednaekim> hotrice: hmmm I don't
<nosrednaekim> know
<tekteen> It is a useful file manager
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: just put "ath_pci
<fritz> I have a question
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: in the between the quotes after disabled_modues
<tekteen> dmeoj: u want to see a cool feature in *ubuntu
<fritz> I try to use adept and it tells me that I already have it running or something to that effect
<hotrice> ok thanks
<fritz> how do I get adept running to update
<fritz> (I just turned the machine on and have not run anything
<dmeoj> tekteen: yes
<tekteen> dmeoj: type "thunderbird" in the terminal and it will tell u how to get the program
<tekteen> dmeoj: it tells u with every program u want
<fritz> can someone help
<dmeoj> tekteen: It doesnt exist
<ricardo_> WaltzingAlong: its harmental....
<pag> !aptfix | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ricardo_> i'm writing from kde 4
<tekteen> odd
<tekteen> type wine instead
<fritz> great thanks
<ricardo_> where are all my startup defaults? my file associations? conky???
<ricardo_> WaltzingAlong: please help me here......how can i recover all that?
<dmeoj> tekteen: same response
<nosrednaekim> ricardo_: its probably using your .kde4
<nosrednaekim> waht you need to do is set your KDEHOME to .kde. but that CAN mess up some settings
<tekteen> does it say this "The program 'juice' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<tekteen> sudo apt-get install juice
<tekteen> "
<dmeoj> tekteen: I am using kubuntu 6.10.1 alternate cd and I have updated at the beginning
<tekteen> ok
<xt|away> could i get a quick hand with something?
<tekteen> It only works with 7.04 and up
<dmeoj> tekteen: how can I update the os ?
<xt|away> anyone?
<pag> xt|away, just aske the question :)  (and please don't use away nicks)
<fritz> well, now adept wont even load now
<tekteen> do u what to upgrade to a new version?
<ricardo_> nosrednaekim: is there an easy way to rollback to kde 3.5.8 and to old configs?
<xt828> i just compiled, make'd and make installed libvisual and libvisual-plugins and amarok is still telling me that i don't have libvisual or any plugins installed.  what am i doing wrong?
<fritz> pag: what do I do now?
<fritz> pag: adept now wont load
<pag> xt828, you probably got the path wrong.. try installing libvisual-0.4-0 from the repos
<dmeoj> tekteen: I do not fully understand what you are trying to tell me
<nosrednaekim> ricardo_: back up your .kde
<dmeoj> tekteen: I am not english in fact
<fritz> I did the flash install, but at the end it said it was installed with errors
<pag> fritz, open konsole and type "sudo apt-get install -f"  see if it gives any errors..
<dmeoj> tekteen: or american
<fritz> ok
<tekteen> dmeoj: ok
<tekteen> dmeoj: are you using "dapper"?
<dmeoj> tekteen: yes
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> the new one is gutsy
<nosrednaekim> xt828: I think you should probably install them from the repositories
<dmeoj> gutsy doesnt exist in alternate cd ?
<fritz> pag: cool, no errors and it looked like it installed
<ricardo_> nosrednaekim: do you mean the /home/user/.kde folder?
<tekteen> yes it does
<xt828> aha!  repositories + brain turned on = win, thanks pag
<dmeoj> tekteen: I have a media problem with a IBM
<pag> fritz, does the Adept work now?
<nosrednaekim> ricardo_: yes
<pag> xt828, np :)
<tekteen> ok
<fritz> lol, you rock
<fritz> yes
<fritz> thank you
<tekteen> dmeoj: what problem?
<dmeoj> tekteen: That is why I just use alternate cd
<tekteen> ok
<SatManUK> what does "forcing map register from 256 to 64 : mean?
<SatManUK> what does "forcing map register from 256 to 64" mean?
<dmeoj> tekteen: I still cant install linux on it
<dmeoj> tekteen: except mandriva 2007
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: I'm not sure... but its normal :D
<tekteen> dmeoj: all versions work with the alternative cd
<dmeoj> tekteen: but I do not really like
<ricardo_> nosrednaekim: bakcup done...what now?
<dmeoj> tekteen: no, yamefa doesnt exist in alternate cd
<fritz> now...... can anyone recommend cd labeling software
<fritz> ?
<tekteen> yamefa?
<nosrednaekim> ricardo_: in the totorial,you had to define somewhere "KDEHOME=~/.kde4"
<ricardo_> yep
<dmeoj> tekteen: type yamefa in a search engine
<nosrednaekim> ricardo_: set that to ~/.kde
<dmeoj> tekteen: you will find the website
<tekteen> dmeoj: u can download the alternate cd for a newer kubuntu version
<dmeoj> ok
<tekteen> want a link to it?
<dmeoj> tekteen: I still have konqueror
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> keep it
<ricardo_> nosrednaekim: what about file asociations and my precious amarok database?
<dmeoj> tekteen: ok
<nosrednaekim> ricardo_: should all come over :D
<nosrednaekim> but make sure you back up your .kde
<dmeoj> tekteen: in fact gmail was not working properly with konqueror and they said to change for firefox, explorer, or netscape
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> konqueror is a great file manager
<tekteen> not a good web browser
<dmeoj> tekteen: ok
<dmeoj> tekteen: I still have another problem
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> dmeoj: what is the problem?
<dmeoj> tekteen: I can access to my 'partition' in fat32
<tekteen> ok
<dmeoj> tekteen: I would like to share excel and word docs on it
<tekteen> ok
<dmeoj> tekteen: to be able to work also from xp
<tekteen> do u know what the pastebin is?
<dmeoj> tekteen: that I left on the hdd
<dmeoj> tekteen: non
<dmeoj> tekteen: klipper ?
<tekteen> !pastebin | dmeoj
<ubotu> dmeoj: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dmeoj> tekteen: ok thanks
<tekteen> paste the contents of the file "/etc/fstab"
<SatManUK> rl: littlebutterflygirl@WorldOfFormulaOne:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<SatManUK> net5211 : driver installed
<SatManUK> i added the ath_pci as you said nosrednaekim - but when i modprobe ndiswrapper nothing happens..
<jaguila> wenas
<jaguila> algun/a español/a?????????'
<tekteen> dmeoj: paste the file "/etc/fstab" in the pastebin
<timri> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<jaguila> lo q kiero es hablar con alguien
<dmeoj> tekteen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45468/
<jaguila> =)
<tekteen> thanks
<radanter> Hi all, I am using 7.04 and Kontact for my mail. When I log in Kmail always starts up but I don't want it to. I want to start Kontact with Kmail embedded in it not as a seperate application. I tried closing everything and saving my KDE session but it keeps doing this. Anyone have any idea how to stop Kmail starting automatically? Thanks!
<jaguila> españa??
<tekteen> dmeoj: open up the konsole again and type this command "fdisk -l" then paste the output on pastebin
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: thats good... nothing is supposed to happen :D run "sudo ndiswrapper -m" and then reboot
<WaltzingAlong> ricardo_: help you recover what?
<WaltzingAlong> ricardo_: kde4? settings in ~/.kde4 not ~/.kde
<WaltzingAlong> ricardo_: how to use kde3.5.8 session again? select kde (not kde4) at kdm
<tekteen> I need to go for a secound
<ricardo_> WaltzingAlong: i want to either recover my old config (startup apps, file assoc, amarok db,...) or simply roll back to kde3.5.8
<dmeoj> tekteen: what is the output ?
<tekteen> what comes out of the command
<dmeoj> the hole text ?
<tekteen> yep
<WaltzingAlong> ricardo_: yes and you should find the settings in ~/.kde4 not ~/.kde   though .kde would have your 3.5.8 ones
<nosrednaekim> ricardo_: youn should be able to select kde3 on login
<FunnyLookinHat> Have any of you tried the RC1 ?  If so, is it actually usable now (as compared to the weird sandbox that Beta 1,2,3 were)?
<WaltzingAlong> FunnyLookinHat: the quick answer is no
<nosrednaekim> FunnyLookinHat: I use an svn snapshot from about 2 weeks before RC1, and it works fairly well, still plenty of bugs, but definately usable
<FunnyLookinHat> WaltzingAlong, I mean for testing purposes....     is it usable in that sense?
<dmeoj> tekteen: I am not sure to do exactely what you said
<WaltzingAlong> FunnyLookinHat: of course
<tekteen> ok
<FunnyLookinHat> (I'm definitely able to troubleshoot and bug report what needs to be, so I'd rather help that sit idly)
<tekteen> um
<fritz> now...... can anyone recommend cd labeling software
<FunnyLookinHat> Ah ok
<tekteen> what language do u speak
<dmeoj> tekteen: I copied what I insert on the web page
<dmeoj> tekteen: french
<FunnyLookinHat> Should I install kubuntu-desktop before I install all of the KDE4 stuff, or just KDE4 stuff (I'm on Gnome right now)?
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I will look up the word for output in french
<fritz> I am very fluent in jibberish
<ricardo_> nosrednaekim: i cant get to backup my .kde folder....
<dmeoj> tekteen: I know output
<tekteen> ok
<nosrednaekim> FunnyLookinHat: just kde4 stuff should be fine
<WaltzingAlong> FunnyLookinHat: you could just install the kde4 still as far as i know
<dmeoj> tekteen: but I dont see any output
<nosrednaekim> ricardo_: why not...
<tekteen> try "sudo fdisk -l"
<fritz> now...... can anyone recommend cd labeling software
<Black_Monkey> is there a way to get up the new panel in kde4 rc1?
<nosrednaekim> FunnyLookinHat: the gdm config MAY be slightly different
<fritz> now...... can anyone recommend cd labeling software?
<WaltzingAlong> !repeat | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<WaltzingAlong> fritz: marker
<dmeoj> tekteen:  and then ?
<tekteen> paste the output on pastebin
<tekteen> then give me the link
<nosrednaekim> man...i'm going to have to get kde4 to help all these requests :D
<fritz> cool, thanks. I hope I'm not annoying by redundancy
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dmeoj> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45468/
 * tekteen likes chocolate chip
<tekteen> dmeoj: thanks
<tekteen> dmeoj: I will look at it
<dmeoj> tekteen: ok
<dmeoj> tekteen: I have to leave now, my boss is gonna kill me
<tekteen> ok
<dmeoj> tekteen: later
<tekteen> later
<onishidato> how can i use the rpm file anyway?
<tekteen> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<bentob0x> anybody got a good web crawler like Teleport Pro for Ubuntu/KDE?
<onishidato> thanks
<WaltzingAlong> fritz: also try scribus or openoffice.org
<WaltzingAlong> wget ?
<bentob0x> will wget save all the files and respect website structure/hierarchy?
<fritz> really, didnt now that
<bentob0x> so I can see the site offline?
<fritz> know
<ricardo_> grrr.....ok thats it....
<ardchoille>   onishidato You don't use .rpm files. kubuntu uses .deb files. Converting an rpm to a deb is dangerous.
<ricardo_> nosrednaekim and WaltzingAlong:
<nosrednaekim> bentob0x: yes
<ricardo_> could you please indicate how to remove kde4 and roll back to my good old 3.5.8?
<nosrednaekim> bentob0x: when configured correctly
<WaltzingAlong> ricardo_: you did not delete kde3.5.8
<onishidato> so how can i use it. this program is only issued in .rpm file
<WaltzingAlong> ricardo_: at the kdm login manager, select session 'kde' to get back to 3.5.8
<onishidato> this is a program let me type in vietnamese
<SatManUK> nosrednaekim: rebooted - message saying windows drivers - can't open anything - still no wireless and one frustrated lady :(
<WaltzingAlong> ricardo_: and uninstall kde4rc1 the same way you put it in there: through apt-get/adept/aptitude
<nosrednaekim> ricardo_: on the login screen, you should be able to run kde3 by clicking on the session box and selecting "KDE"
<ardchoille> onishidato: You don't use it, look for a deb or don't use the app. Which app is it? Have you searched the repos?
<ricardo_> WaltzingAlong: where is the kdm login manager?
<ricardo_> nosrednaekim: i have already tried that...i only see kde4
<WaltzingAlong> ricardo_: when your computer starts, to ask you to log in
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK:can't open anything?
<onishidato> x-unikey-1.0.3b-FC4.i586.rpm that's the name of it
<ricardo_> WaltzingAlong: i only see kde4
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: try a "iwlist ath0 scan"
<WaltzingAlong> ricardo_: into an X session
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: and check if ndiswrapper was modprobed
<ricardo_> ok...let me try...be right back
<nosrednaekim> with "lsmod | gre ndis"
<nosrednaekim> *grep
<ardchoille> onishidato: You're better off compiling it yourself if all you can find is an rpm
<tekteen> me hungry
<tekteen> my brother is a dead man (he wrote it)
<bentob0x> just found that wget -rp http://www.example.com does it nicely, thx WaltzingAlong and nosrednaekim
<onishidato> ardchoille: i will find another file anyway
<WaltzingAlong> bentob0x: cheers
<draik> Hello all
<SatManUK> iwlist interface doesn't support scanning - i don't think its modprobed
<tekteen> draik: hello
<SatManUK> should i try a modprobe ndiswrapper?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: try "lsmod | grep ndis"
<harmental> nosrednaekim and WaltzingAlong: I have options default, KDE4 and failsafe...when i select default my precious kde 3.5.8 is back!!
<harmental> now...what is a safe way to remove kde4?
<SatManUK> nothing happens
<nosrednaekim> harmental: why do you want to remove it?
<SatManUK> no lights - no messages
<Azzco> I have a sound skipping problem here... Should I try to cvompile a new kernel or something? The problem is both with oss and alsa system wide.
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: what does "lsmod | grep ath" show?
<kyron> ahoy, I installed 7.10 on my mother's laptop and she is now crying 5000Km from me because she is telling me it's "dead"...from the description she is giving me it's a suspend to disk problem (hibernate). Can anyone point me to the proper kubbuntu howto on disabling resume from HDD (probably Grub/kernel boot-time parameter)
<harmental> nosrednaekim: because i wont use until a stable release and i dont any previous RC version to get in the way :o)
<kyron> Azzco, check the alsa wiki first
<Azzco> kyron: It's for oss too..
<nosrednaekim> harmental: well,then you can remove kde-base
<kyron> oss is emulated by alsa iirc (oss is long deprecated)
<nosrednaekim> *kde4-base
<Azzco> kyron: Okay I'll have a look then. Thanks for clearing that up :)
<SatManUK> nosrednaekim: still nothing
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: then modprobe ndiswrapper
<kyron> Azzco, http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<vbgunz> is there a way to get a list of all custom install packages? preferably seperated by group e.g., multimedia, etc?
<nosrednaekim> "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<SatManUK> still nothing
<SatManUK> i did sudo..
<harmental> nosrednaekim: should i request removal or purging?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: ok, now try "islist ath0 scan"
<nosrednaekim> *iwlist
<onishidato> sudo apt-get install mini-dinstall
<onishidato> i can't do that thing
<onishidato> is it correct code?
<SatManUK> iwlist ath0 doesn't support scanning
<draik> nosrednaekim: I managed to get past the error messages I received from Kaffeine. Now, everything plays, but choppy. VLC is the only player which doesn't give me any complications. Got any idea where I should look for an answer?
<jhutchins> onishidato: Looks like plain language to me, not code.
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: errr!
<SatManUK> thats just what im saying..
<harmental> nosrednaekim or WaltzingAlong: should i alos uninstall kdebase-runtime
<SatManUK> ndiswrapper -l says driver installed..
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: try "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<nosrednaekim> harmental: yes
<SatManUK> so the lsmod need to be sudo?
<SatManUK> ndiswrapper           185240  0
<SatManUK> usbcore               138632  5 ndiswrapper,usbhid,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd
<jhutchins> SatManUK: figure any time you're doing something that could affect the over-all system you need sudo.
<SatManUK> ok
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: ok.. good
<SatManUK> so if your just enquring something you don't
<SatManUK> if your changing something you do..
<Dr_willis> Unlike how windoes vista works with its Nag-dialogs. :)
<SatManUK> hahaha
<SatManUK> i detest vista
<SatManUK> 10gb just to sit their and do bugger all ..
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: if you want it uninstalled then sure remove the packages you installed:  sudo aptitude purge kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime
<SatManUK> all its "toys"
<SatManUK> nosrednaekim: so what do we need to do now? if ndiswrapper has imported the driver.. why isn't it active..
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: thx!
<jhutchins> SatManUK: Well, if you're asking about something systemish, you might.  Networking is considered security info by some, so yes, you need sudo.
<jhutchins> SatManUK: Some wireless adapters need to actually load two drivers.
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: is the wireless switch on?
<jhutchins> SatManUK: sudo iwconfig doesn't show the card?
<SatManUK> nosrednaekim: what do you mean?
<harmental> WaltzingAlong: is it safe/clever to do apt-get autoremove --purge afterwards?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK:  is this a desktop or a laptop?
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: as you wish; you can see the list of things that command would want to remove
<SatManUK> jhutchins: nosrednaekim has a similar card (laptop)
<SatManUK> its a fujistsu s series lifebook
<harmental> there are 97 packages not quite easy to check them all... :op
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: then there should be a wireless witch or hotkey somewhere
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: :D
<SatManUK> on the laptop?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: yes
<Jix_Chojuq> selam
<WaltzingAlong> harmental: if you installed through aptitude removing through aptitude would remove those installed just to satisfy dependencies no longer needed
<SatManUK> i never had such a button with my laptop when i ran suse.. i just had to modprobe ndiswrapper on each boot to get the wifi working
<WaltzingAlong> ndiswrapper -m  ?
<SatManUK> well we have tried that..
<SatManUK> she said it "depends" on the button question - so maybe indeed their is
<Barbarello> Hi, people! Cant you say, whats the extension of localisation update files? As like as apts it is DEB or not? If so, where i can find it (like applications cached in /var/cache/apt)??
<WaltzingAlong> Fn + F2 ?
<tekteen> Barbarello: I do not understand the question
<WaltzingAlong> ^^ likewise
<SatManUK> quote: : there is like wireless connection... if you can detect the wifi... it's automatically connected unless if you unable the wireless connection, you need to enable it and double click and see which wifi available and connect
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: sounds like sofware controlled then.... that makes it a bit harder.... could you boot into vista and make sure the radio is enabled?
<Barbarello> tekteen: So.. I had download update of locale for my own language. Where i can get files i had downloaded - need to have a copy for another pc, for example.
<SatManUK> so she needs to go into vista
<SatManUK> check the radio is enabled
<SatManUK> then reboot into linux..
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK:yeah
<tekteen> ok
<nosrednaekim> try that
<SatManUK> thats gonna be hard - when she gets into vista - she won't wanna leave !!!
<tekteen> Barbarello: I will look it up
<SatManUK> but i will ask her :)
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK:  hehe.... yeah...
<knights> I'd like to use our uni network connection to apt-mirror gutsy but the prob is two fold- a) We only have fedora boxes b) the local drives aren't big enough so I'd have to save it onto a big network drive, NTFS formatted. So can I run apt-mirror under Fedora (6) and will I habe to create a partition file on the NTFS share drive(1TB)?
<nosrednaekim> knights: I believe the answer to both is probably yes
<SatManUK> so boot into vista
<SatManUK> when the wifi enabled
<nosrednaekim> I know you can run apt-mirror on gentoo
<SatManUK> boot back to linux?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: reboot
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<SatManUK> ok
<SatManUK> ok she agreed..
<kyron> can someone tell me at least which suspend implementation is used in Kubuntu so that I can figure out how to get a laptop to boot "normally" with the proper kernel parameter at the grub command line??
<SatManUK> says "i am going to get introuble for this after and "she is looking for a new bf :("
<tekteen> Barbarello: you can find the debs in "/var/cache/archives"
<nosrednaekim> :(
<SatManUK> why can't linux just detect her wifi card like it does her network and sound..
<Barbarello> tekteen: just an applications ( I need locales!
<jzilla> happy thanksgiving friends, from kcontrol - any of the options that require an Admin mode are comming up with the error "Could not find module" and kick me back the the kcontrol start page. Ive reinstalled said modules to no avail. Any ideas?
<sada> hi!!!
<SatManUK> she says "its not a good example for a newby setting on wifi on their first day" - which in fairness is true :P
<knights> nosrednaekim: Good - I hope so! What about the network drive though?
<SatManUK> i prefer to recomend linux to wired network users for this reason..
<nosrednaekim> knights: that should work too via NFS
<SatManUK> in theory ndiswrapper should be easy but ..
<tekteen> Barbarello: for a application or the entire system?
<nosrednaekim> theories are just that
<nosrednaekim> jzilla: try starting them from the konsole with kdesudo for instance "kdesudo mountconfig"
<Barbarello> tekteen: locale for all my kubuntu system.
<jzilla> ill give that a shot nosrednaekim, thanks
<tekteen> ok
<knights> nosrednaekim: So you're saying that if the network drive that I'm apt-mirroring to is hosted via NFS I should be OK?
<nosrednaekim> knights: I would think so.
<noob_100> anyone know what this means to bash? :(){ :|:&};:
<Chousuke> it's a bash fork bomb
<tekteen> that is kept in "/var/cache/apt/archives/" under the name "language-pack*"
<noob_100> how does it work?
<knights> nosrednaekim: I'll give it a go - thanks!
<nosrednaekim> jzilla: you can list the modules with "kcmshell --list"
<Chousuke> it creates a function called : that calls itself twice
<nosrednaekim> noob_100: basically, it spawn thousands of processes
<Chousuke> so it creates new processes at an exponential rate.
<noob_100> Chousuke: thanks... its a beast... killed my colleague's box a few mins ago :-)
<tekteen> Barbarello: that is kept in "/var/cache/apt/archives/" under the name "language-pack*"
<Chousuke> process limits are good fot you
<Chousuke> for*
<SatManUK> all flavours of linux have the drawback for wifi imo.
<Barbarello> tekteen: damn. I see it.
<knights> Chousuke: Does ubuntu not have a limit ootb?
<Barbarello> tekteen: Thanks a lot!
<noob_100> how do you set process limits?
<SatManUK> i guess its down to the chipset manufacturers to do more to intergrate their products
<tekteen> Barbarello: np
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: you just have to shop smart... know that what you are getting is supported by linux
<Chousuke> noob_100: with ulimit
<Dr_willis> I find wifi under windows - to be lacking in many ways also. :)
<ubunturos> coo! exact 400 nicks :)
<Chousuke> noob_100: set it to 200 or 300 and you should be fine.
<tekteen> Barbarello: why did you say damn?
<noob_100> Chousuke: ta very much... glad to have learned something
<SatManUK> i hear dell are shipping linux now..
<Chousuke> noob_100: if you make it too low, your system won't run very well :)
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: yup, and Asus
<SatManUK> thats a start..
<jzilla> happy thanksgiving all, and thanks for the help <3
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: and lenovo....and HP in Australia
<ubunturos> SatManUK: weren
<SatManUK> i recently asked my webcam manufacturer for a linux driver in the absence of a vista driver..
<ubunturos> SatManUK: weren't they doing it already?
<SatManUK> which flavours though ubuntu or suse or what?
<knights> Would anyone know where I could find a apt-mirror package for Fedora 6?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: for dell? gusty, HP does redhat, lenovo uses suse
<SatManUK> Novell have enough clout to push it
<Barbarello> tekteen: cuz i was blind, men! Thank u, you get me try to look closer )
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: i'm sorry man.... but Ig2g
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> your welcome. lol
<SatManUK> ok thanks for your help man your a start
<SatManUK> ok thanks for your help man your a star
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: <_<
<SatManUK> where are you from nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: US
<SatManUK> aha..
<SatManUK> im in Tbilisi, Georgia and the gf is in Malaysia..
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: i'm sure there will be others to help you though...
<SatManUK> but im from the UK
<knights> SatManUK: Are you the guy who used to live in Bury?
<SatManUK> thanks man..
<SatManUK> yes
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: yw
<knights> :)
<Barbarello> What is prefered more: ext2 or ext3??
<nosrednaekim> ext3
<SatManUK> knights ..
<SatManUK> kubuntu-
<knights> Rochdale
<SatManUK> kubuntu_offtopic..
<knights> danboid
<SatManUK> so we don't get in trouble..
<Barbarello> nosrednaekim: why?
<vbgunz> is it possible to see a list of the applications I manually installed? not the ones that come with Gutsy? is it possible also to get a list that eliminates as many dependencies as possible?
<knights> SatManUK: Yeah, I spoke to you in a suse channel once, thatsall
<SatManUK> i remember
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about !clone but listed by date
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  not that i am aware of on the manual install.. since there really is no differance.
<SatManUK> i had my laptop stolen and the bar stewards trashed my dvd
<SatManUK> kubuntu is the only flavour with a mirror in Georgia
<SatManUK> so its 8mb/s for kubuntu or 128k/s for suse
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: i think I figured out how to do it if necessary but don't see a quick, easy, dirty way of eliminating all dependencies
<SatManUK> and for what i do - it makes no odds really - although i have to say - suse seems more stable - i am getting intermittant system failures with kubuntu
<tekteen> !clone | vbgunz
<ubotu> vbgunz: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<knights> SatManUK: ubuntu is lightning fast compared to suse with 7.10
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  thers a command that can show all installed packages. :) guess ya could get that list from a clean install.
<Dr_willis> And the bot answers. :)
<SatManUK> but it keeps crashing on me..
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: I know about --get-selections
<tekteen> the bot is god
<vbgunz> maybe I am not being clear enough :(
<tekteen> vbgunz: what r u trying to do
<Dr_willis> not sure what you are trying to do. :)  thats often the case in here.
<egon> hello :) i have done a big mistake and installed hardy ( with changeing the repos ) and now i want gutsy again. Do i have to install gutsy new or can i reinstalll all Hardy Packeges to Gutsy?
<Dr_willis> Someone asks a real specific Q. that is too 'into' the problem. and overshadows the real problem.
<timri> vbgunz: aptitude search --display-format  %p '~i!~M'
<vbgunz> just trying to get a list of the manually installed applications. the ones I either installed from aptitude or apt-get  or even dpkg -i ... not the ones that ship with Gutsy by default. also, trying to eliminate dependencies e.g., if y and x are both installed *but* y depends on x, only show x
<tekteen> ok
<jzilla> is it possible to have the computer boot straight to a console, login from there, and use "startx" and basicly not use kdm to logon?
<WaltzingAlong> jzilla: yes
<timri> vbgunz: Ah, ok.
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  right What i was getting at was IF you ran that command on a clean/new install - you could get a list of all default installed packages.  I know of no other way to get a list of the default ones.
<SatManUK> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<jzilla> would removing KDM allow me to do that?
<hero> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
 * timri wonders how to coax kdevelop into giving autocompletion for python
<Dr_willis> jzilla,  just disable the kdm serrvice
<egon> vbgunz: i dont know wath you mean. first i have to change the sources.list from hardy to gutsy ... and than?
<SatManUK> knights: you any good with ndiswrapper ... im having problems with the GF's laptop
<SatManUK> and i tried just about everything i can think off..
<jzilla> thanks!
<timri> SatManUK: You mean soon to be EX gf :)
<SatManUK> thanks for reminding me timri
<timri> :)
<knights> SatManUK: Have you tried Mandriva 2008 (GNOME Ed if you want compiz) yet? Best wifi support in Linux by some stretch
<SatManUK> i didn't even suggest she a) install linux or b) setup wifi
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: I think I may know but eliminating the dependencies have me bugging out atm. I have a theory. I could be way off. if your editor supports line numbers, check this file if you have it /var/log/dpkg.log.1 OR dpkg.log... compare the date on line 8772 to 8773. is that right where it changes for you?
<SatManUK> i haven't know..
<knights> do! You'll be impressed!
<SatManUK> my problem is - my location - 8mb inside the country - 128k outside..
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: e.g., it changes from the 16th to the 20th on those 2 lines
<SatManUK> there is no other flavour with a distro in the country afaik
<vbgunz> Dr_willis: it may not change for you *but* the time may be way different
<Tm_T> knights: erm
<Dr_willis> I dont een have that many lines. :)
<vbgunz> it could also be the first instance of "startup packages purge"
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: ?
<vbgunz> search for that term. find the first one, after that, do you start noticing your custom packages being installed?
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  lets see....
<Dr_willis> string not found.   Since they are logs.. it may be i did stuff in a radicially different order then you.
<Dr_willis> i cant even rember the last time i update/upgradeed
<vbgunz> :(
<Dr_willis> grep purge  dpkg.log*   shows no purge in any of my dpkg logs
 * genii purges Dr_willis' dpkg.log
<asso> hello i'm new of kubuntu :-)
<Dr_willis> genii,  i tend to do that a lot also. :)
<genii> Dr_willis: ;)
<tekteen> hi asso
<Asso> Kubuntu is wonderfull !!!
<tekteen> I know
<tekteen> :-)
<Asso> i'm from italy !
<tekteen> do u have a question?
<Asso> yes
<tekteen> what is it?
<Asso> is necessary have a firewall in kubunto ? like windows kerio personal firewall ?
<tekteen> no
<Asso> is secure ? and antivirus  like bitdefender ??
<tekteen> You can use clamav
<tekteen> however I have never seen a linux virus
<Asso> is simple to install ? from adept manager ?
<tekteen> yes
<Asso> really ? there arent virus on linux ?
<ardchoille> Asso: You really don't need an anti-virus app in Linux, there aren't any active Linux viruses right now
<vbgunz> Asso: you may only need anti-virus for your email in case you're sending mail to Windows users
<tekteen> I use clamav to scan my windows partition (which is on the same computer)
<vbgunz> not really sending mail but attaching or forwarding and stuff in which you include content you're not absolutelly sure is 100% safe, etc
<Dr_willis> and from what history/docs ive read.. the linux viruses (viruii?) were rahter.. well.. trivial compared to the ones out for windows.
<ardchoille> Asso: http://tinyurl.com/625fm
<emilsedgh> Asso: for desktop, just use linux without any doubt
<tekteen> !virus
<Asso> i understand
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<vbgunz> tekteen: I tried that and found plenty of false positives :(
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> was it the test viruses?
<Asso> ok now i read the doc
<vbgunz> tekteen: do you find false positives or do you scan all of Windows and everything is good for you?
<tekteen> no problem
<tekteen> I have been fine
<Asso> is very good this support for new user of kubuntu . . thank you very much we are very nice
<Dr_willis> Id rather have false positives.. then the othe rway. :)
<tekteen> your welcome
<Tm_T> Asso: youre welcome
 * Dr_willis tests out klamav 
<vbgunz> heh, I tried it and had so many false positives I didn't want to bother. the only thing I do in Windows atm anyhow is play steam games if I am in the mood
<Asso> i can do another question ?
 * tekteen likes klamav alot
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> Asso: what is the question?
<Tm_T> Asso: just ask
<Asso> i've seen that there is a beautiful interface the name is compiz . . . is simple to install ?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MurielGodoi> Hi, why sometimes I got "The following packages have been kept back" message in apt-get upgrade? So some packages aren't updated :/
<Dr_willis> its best to learn thebasics befor messing with compiz :)
<sacrifice> nobady here
<tekteen> MurielGodoi: Those are packages that may uninstall other packages
<Asso> ihihihi  :-))) ok   i want learn  linux/kubuntu i think is a wonderfull world !!!
<Tm_T> Asso: #kubuntu-it if you like italian channel
<tekteen> MurielGodoi: I normally install them
<Asso> the best  relase of linux  is kubuntu or there are other ??? oohh  good  now i know the italian channel thank you very much
<MurielGodoi> tekteen: How do you force that packages to install?
<Tm_T> Asso: if you ask from me, Kubuntu is the best
<sacrifice> are there any 3D games you play in ubuntu ???
<ardchoille> Aye, kubuntu is the best. I have been using Linux since 2001 and kubuntu is the best for me.
<timri> Asso there are lots of other ones: distrowatch.com
<TimS> Anyone have a 7300 and having issues with the nVidia drivers?
<timri> sacrifice: I play nexuiz
<tekteen> MurielGodoi: type sudo apt-get install PACKAGES YOU WANT TO UPDATE
<MurielGodoi> TimS: I have a GeForce Go 7600, and works fine here
<sacrifice> any else ???
<MurielGodoi> sacrifice: tremulous
<TimS> Its a 7300 specific problem
<MurielGodoi> tekteen: ok thanks
<sacrifice> and.....
<Asso> i can ask where are you from ?
<jim_> Does anyone know if there is a kubuntu ptrace package available? I couldn't find one.
<sacrifice> who ?? me ?? :-0
<MurielGodoi> Asso: who?
<Asso> in generall :-)))
<MurielGodoi> MurielGodoi: I am from Brazil
<timri> sacrifice: well, the ultimate in 3D linux gaming would in my opinion planet penguin racer
<Asso> oi brasileiro ;-)
<sacrifice> I prefer quake 3 than that you said ...
<MurielGodoi> Asso: oi,  but lets keep your talk in english :)
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<timri> sacrifice: http://happypenguin.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=549
<sacrifice> may I ask one question?? how much chinese is  talking here????
<sacrifice> thanks
<jagcorvair> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<jagcorvair> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jagcorvair> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<COBHC> sudo apt-get apt-get -f install is install with force
<Asso> a question :  what is the best graphic ftp server for kubuntu ?
<ardchoille> Asso: Server or client?
 * ardchoille is confused by "graphic server"
<genii> no, -f is to fix broken deps
<genii> --force-yes is usually to force
<ardchoille> I've yet to see a need for forcing anything
<Asso> SERVER
<ardchoille> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<jpatrick> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<ardchoille> ty jpatrick
<tekteen> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<jpatrick> np ardchoille
<tekteen> !ftpd | Asso
<ubotu> Asso: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<COBHC> sorry, that is true :(
<jim_> !ptrace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ptrace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> Asso: servers are command line, not graphical. That's why I asked when you said "graphical ftp server"
<tekteen> Asso: u can use these Graphical front-ends
<tekteen> like KcmPureftpd or PureAdmin
<timri> Asso: KcmPureftpd is probably the one you are looking for
<Asso> ok i try program for  KDE  ??
 * tekteen is going to eat and will be back soon
<timri> Asso: KcmPureftpd is a KDE program, yes
<Asso> OK Thank you vewry much for the moment . .i go to try install this program  Byee see you later !!!
<timri> Asso: bye
<MurielGodoi> Which package I need to install to play mp4 h.264 movies?
<fannagoganna> probably libx264
<Asso> very sorry i'have install KcmPureftpd from adept manager  but i don't see the lunch icon in my MENU  :-((((
<ardchoille> KcmPureftpd.. is that a kcmshell module?
<ardchoille> KcmPureftpd is an KDE KControl module for configuring pure-ftpd FTP server.
<ardchoille> I thought so
<ardchoille> Asso: Are you looking for an ftp app, or an ftp server to serve files to the world?
<Phantom> hi
<Asso> ftp server . . .i want do an ftp server in my pc
<timri> Asso: Use Alt+F2 to start kcontrol. KcmPureftpd will be in there
<ardchoille> Asso: How long have you used Linux?
<Asso> i use kubunto from 3 days
<ardchoille> Asso: No offense, but I would recommend you learning a bit about Linux security, safety and administration before you go opening an ftp server to the world.
<Phantom> I have wine up and running on 7.10 and have been able to run radmin viewer 3.0 on it.  How ever when I try to run Internet explorer on it all I get is white screen.  What am I missing ?
<Asso> ummm yes but i want transfer some file . .i know is not secure . . i use than i close
<Phantom> need t run IE because the yahoo radio music that I want to listen too wont play in firefox.
<ardchoille> Asso: You want to install and use an ftp server to transfer one file and then close the ftp server?
<Asso> yes :-)
<ardchoille> Asso: Are you transfering this file to another server? If so, you do't need a full ftp server, you just need a client. kftpgrabber can do transfers
<ardchoille> And it's a graphical app
<MurielGodoi> fannagoganna: perfect! thanks
<Asso> no i need server :-(  i transfer this file from a windows machine that is a client
<ardchoille> Asso: You're transfering a file from a windows machine to a Linux machine on the same network?
<Asso> yes but not in the same network , , ,from  work to house
<rowan_> Asso: if you have ssh running on your linux box, you could use winscp to transfer the file across over ssh
<Sp3c1alK> hey
<rowan_> this is pretty secure and allows you to do the file transfer without having to set up an ftp server
<Sp3c1alK> Hey, I have an Intel Quad Core, and I'm wondering if I should be using the AMD64 bit version of kubuntu?!
<rowan_> winscp is a free download
<Asso> yes but winscp is not very  slow ???
<rowan_> no slower than any ftp client
<rowan_> Sp3c1alK: um why?
<Sp3c1alK> Hey, I have an Intel Quad Core, and I'm wondering if I should be using the AMD64 bit version of kubuntu?!
<Asso> umm  ok   tnx !!!
<genii> Sp3c1alK: Look up your cpu specs at intel and if under features it lists EMT64 then yes. Otherwise no
<kaboom> All Quad Cores support EMT64
<kaboom> At least the ones from Intel :-)
<genii> Then yes
<Sp3c1alK> Alright, well when I try to install Ubuntu or Kubuntu, I get the splash screen, and then choose install and i ge the loading kernel, but after that i get black screen
<ScorpKing> hi genii. ;)
 * genii slides ScorpKing a coffee
 * ScorpKing takes a sip..
<Sp3c1alK> any ideas?
<MyNameIsURL> hey all
<ScorpKing> genii: i still have that problem with dpkg. :(
<MyNameIsURL> Happy T-Day
<MyNameIsURL> Scorp, what are you doing?
<ScorpKing> trying to fix a problem. :P
<genii> Sp3c1alK: Maybe try some kernel options like noacpi or notsc or so on. Also if you have dual-head monitor perhaps see if video is defaulting to the other output
<ScorpKing> lol. i'll pastebin
<MyNameIsURL> I am having soke trouble with Compiz-Fusion
<MyNameIsURL> *some*
<genii> ScorpKing: OK. I'll be online on and off for another 5 hours anyhow, from work.
<Tm_T> MyNameIsURL: #compiz-fusion ?
<MyNameIsURL> my windows are all stuck and there are no buttons to minimize/maxmize/close, etc.
<MyNameIsURL> um, OK
<ScorpKing> genii: right. :) one sec..
<Sp3c1alK> genii, i'm not sure how to do any of that
<ardchoille> !compiz | MyNameIsURL
<ubotu> MyNameIsURL: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<holzmodem> hi, im searching for an kde/qt based php IDE with auto completition, is there something available?
<Sp3c1alK> I am using a DVI monitor, and an 8800gtx
<genii> Sp3c1alK: hit F5 key on cdrom boot menu. Add to the end of the line which loads the kernel whatever specific options you want to put, like noacpi    or   notsc   then hit enter
<ScorpKing> bah. now the problem changed. "mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/run/cups/certs': No such file or directory" when running sudo aptitude upgrade on feisty.
<genii> ScorpKing: dID YOU MESS WITH THE POSTINST FILE ATA LL?
<genii> Bah sorry about capslock
<ScorpKing> genii: nope. i went to bed.
<Sp3c1alK> ALright I'll try it..bbs
<tekteen> hey everybody
<sstchur> Is there a font similar to "Arial Narrow" that is available on most Linux systems?
<ScorpKing> greetings tekteen
<genii> ScorpKing: Pls excuse lag, sorta eating lunch :)
<ScorpKing> genii: no problem. i'm cooking. hehe
<tekteen> I just ate
<tekteen> no wonder no one is here
<genii> tekteen: LOL yeah feeding time at the zoo
<ScorpKing> haha
<tekteen> yep
<t3ch13> How do I enable compiz-fusion in Kubuntu Gutsy Gibbon
<tekteen> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<genii> AFK a while, they are yelling for me even tho i'm officially on my lunch right now :/
<tekteen> !compiz-fusion
<tekteen> !compiz |  t3ch13
<ubotu> t3ch13: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kreib> somethings wrong with the system, cpu usage is constantly at 98 %, firefox-bin is eating 21 %
<tekteen> kreib: what firefox extensions do u have?
<kreib> mediaplayerconnectivity only
<tekteen> ok
<kreib> process kicker is at 18 %
<Sp3c1alK> genii: I tried both commands, both didn't do anything different
<tekteen> no idea
<Sp3c1alK> sorry
<Sp3c1alK> I do get text at the bottom of the screen that says it's mapping something
<Sp3c1alK> Is there a way I can view a log of some sort while it's booting?
<Ayabara> Hey. I have installed Ubuntu on my new ASUS F3Sc, and I have a sound problem (I think). I have to turn the volume almost to max before it's enough to listen to music. My PCM level is on top.
<ScorpKing> how can i reconfigure cups from apt?
<stdin> ScorpKing: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys" ?
<ScorpKing> thanks stdin :)
<ScorpKing> i get - sudo: /etc/init.d/cupsys: command not found - when trying to start cups. apt shows that it is installed.
<stdin> does ls ?
<ScorpKing> yes.
<ScorpKing> vi as well
<stdin> is it +x thne?
<stdin> then*
<ScorpKing> looking..
<ScorpKing> nope. finxing..
<ScorpKing> bah. fixing*
<stdin> it would be something simple :p
<ScorpKing> stdin: thanks again. problem solved. :D "sudo chmod u+x"
<stdin> yw :)
 * tekteen says HAPPY THANKSGIVING
<Tm_T> erm?
<tekteen> what?
<tekteen> why did u say erm?
<Tm_T> tekteen: why all this yelling?
<tekteen> why not?
<tekteen> NO SCHOOL
<Tm_T> tekteen: stop it
<tekteen> ok
<coreymon77> !caps | tekteen
<ubotu> tekteen: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Tm_T> coreymon77: that was quite unneeded
<coreymon77> Tm_T: sorry
<Tm_T> no need to be sorry, just saying it
<ardchoille> Technically, caps isn't shouting, using an exclamation point at the end of the sentence is shouting.
<ardchoille> But, I digress
<posingaspopular> hey all im installing gutsy on a new hard drive. i want to use the whole drive space but setup a seperate /home
<posingaspopular> how do i do that?
<stdin> select manual partitioning
<tekteen> posingaspopular: also make sure you make a swap partition as well
<jagcorvair> !dev
<ubotu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<posingaspopular> right thanks...
<posingaspopular> i haven't installed ubunty since edgy
<jagcorvair> Does anyone know how to fix the issue with choppy playback from DVDs? VLC works, but everything else is choppy
<coreymon77> jagcorvair: use a regular dvd player? :P
<coreymon77> just kidding
<jagcorvair> coreymon77: :/
<Tm_T> jagcorvair: and you have tested it how?
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: I have followed everything under !dma !dvd and other forums, etc
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: DMA doesn't seem to work
<Tm_T> jagcorvair: thats it then
<jagcorvair> ...?
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: What's it?
<Tm_T> without DMA it's hard to get non-choppy dvd playback
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: Disable DMA?
<Tm_T> you need it enabled
<jagcorvair> Tm_T: Right, but it won't :( and it seems to be a bug that is being "ignored" across the board.
<jagcorvair>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Tm_T> can't help, sorry
<jagcorvair> How do I find the dev channel?
<Tm_T> !irc | jagcorvair
<ubotu> jagcorvair: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jagcorvair> dev's of K/Ubuntu
<posingaspopular> got it. thanks all
<stdin> #ubuntu-devel and #kubuntu-deval  (those are not support channels tho)
<Tm_T> stdin: you repeat me
<stdin> Tm_T: you repeat me
<Aartix003> could someone plz just send me a link to a good kubuntu versoin for download?
<stdin> :p
<ardchoille> Aartix003: Which country?
<stdin> !download
<ubotu> Kubuntu can be downloaded in various formats from here: http://kubuntu.org/download.php
<Aartix003> Norwegian
<stdin> also has links to mirrors
<stdin> like http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/gutsy/
<Exilant> is there a way to disable dolphin and get konqui back as default file manager?
<stdin> !dolphin | Exilant
<ubotu> Exilant: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Exilant> thanks a lot
<ardchoille> Aartix003: You get that link?
<Aartix003> yeah
<ardchoille> ok
<Aartix003> the gutsy version a have now is totaly F**ked....   GParted + Emerald and more not functioning
<ardchoille> Had a situation the other day where xorg wasn't working, the pm wasn't working, had no cli web browser installed, but wget worked great. So, I direct link to a kubuntu download was all the person could use.
<Aartix003> okey.. thx anyway:)
<TheFuzzball> Hello all
<ardchoille> hi TheFuzzball
<dwidmann> Hmm, anyone know much about getting laptop fn-key functions/media/buttons/stuff to work?
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know why Gutsy wouldn't be able to mount a Data DVD that was made in K3b when a Windows computer can mount it?
<new2kubuntu7> Hi i need help getting my wifi to work
<stdin> dwidmann: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/128320 < I've had problems with that for a while
<llp78> what can I do about my phone? it will not work (auto-mount) like in feisty i cant access the phone on this new version of kubuntu.. can i install some driver? i guess thats   the proplem?
<tekteen> new2kubuntu7: are you using gutsy
<new2kubuntu7> I need help getting my wifi card working its a Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (eth1)
<new2kubuntu7> tekteen: yes
<Exilant> new2kubuntu7: good luck
<tekteen> new2kubuntu7: 64 bit
<tekteen> ?
<zarath> Hi, I seem to have problems with folders containing search results in Kmail (e.g. show all messages larger than 100k). These search folders get refreshed each time I switch to a new folder (e.g. when I switch from inbox to sent items). Sometimes the results of the search folders is accurate, other times it's lower than it should be (e.g. it shows 3 messages but there are actually 35 that meet the search criteria and should therefore be shown). Has
<zarath> anyone come across this problem before? Any clues as to what might be the problem?
<jhutchins> llp78: You should be able to find some documentation, maybe a sourceforge project page, for your phone.
<dwidmann> stdin: worked fine in 2.6.22-10 IIRC... then failed spectacularly in -14. Running 2.6.24-rc3 right now, having better luck with it but I was just wondering if there was anything simple I could do about it
<new2kubuntu7> tekteen: 86
<stdin> new2kubuntu7: System Settings > Advanced > Restricted Drivers
<tekteen> ok
<llp78> jhutchins:  thanks ill have a look biab
<nova> fresh install of kubuntu gutsy trying to use my old home directory getting error on open "call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full?) check your installation
<Exilant> new2kubuntu7: tried that one too, didn't really work
<tekteen> !restrited
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restrited - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nova> any ideas?
<tekteen> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> dwidmann: yeah, seems something changed in how the kernel deals with those key events
<tekteen> new2kubuntu7: what happened
<new2kubuntu7> tekteen: xorg-driver-fglrx
<new2kubuntu7> tekteen: i have to install that through adept 1 sec
<tekteen> new2kubuntu7: wait
<new2kubuntu7> tekteen: wat
<tekteen> new2kubuntu7: have you tried the manager
<new2kubuntu7> manager?
<stdin> new2kubuntu7: System Settings > Advanced > Restricted Drivers
<tekteen> ok ati for the graphics. nm
<tekteen> you can get to system settings from the k menu (like start menu)
<new2kubuntu7> tekteen, stdin: when i try to enable those restricted driver i get this: xorg-driver-fglrx
<stdin> new2kubuntu7: yes, it installs and sets it up for you
<tekteen> it should install it automatically.
<new2kubuntu7> stdin: it says im missing this package! xorg-driver-fglrx
<tekteen> do you have the repos set up right
<stdin> new2kubuntu7: ahh, make sure you have all the repositories enabled.
<dwidmann> stdin: funny thing is that xev reports the keycode and everything ... just pressing the buttons does nothing ... can't even set them as a shortcut
<nova> fresh install of kubuntu gutsy trying to use my old home directory getting error on open "call to lnusertemp failed (temporary directories full?) check your installation
<new2kubuntu7> tekteen, stdin, im new k please help me im use to ubuntu
<nova> old home was on a fiesty install
<tekteen> ok
<stdin> new2kubuntu7: go to KMenu > System > Adept Manager, then Adept > Manage Repositories. make sure all the boxes are checked
<ScorpKing> nova: run du -h in konsole
<tekteen> stdin I will let u take over :-)
<new2kubuntu7> stdin, thanks i new how to do that only on ubuntu lol
<stdin> dwidmann: make sure that the key-codes are different with the fn key than without. when i press the fn+F? it's the same code as just F?
<nova> hey ScorpKing what exactly am I looking for here, I know I have free disk space
<dwidmann> hhmm, I'll have to check that stdin
<ScorpKing> nova: just to make sure you have free space. ;)
<nova> ah yeah I do
<stdin> nova: especially in /tmp
<fuzzy> is there a channel for K3b?
<nova> I cleared tmp completely
<dwidmann> stdin: reports a different keycode too
<nova> that wasn't it
<stdin> dwidmann: well that's better than mine then :p
<posingaspopular> has anyone ever seen this error during a kubuntu gutsy install attempt; [Errno 5] Input/output error: '/rofs/usr/share/perl/5.8.8/Fatal.pm'
<dwidmann> stdin: somehow that doesn't reassure me
<stdin> new2kubuntu7: when adept finishes you should close it and go back to the restricted manager
<ScorpKing> posingaspopular: maybe a bad disk. run dmesg and check for disk errors
<nova> I've also verified permissions and ownership of directories, naming convention, etc
<nova> all seems correct
<stdin> posingaspopular: looks like a bad burn or scratched cd
<Gedwey> hey anyone good whit steam\crossover and nvidia grafics card?
<simi> hi, i need a kind of total uninstaller for an applications that i install in kubuntu, i mean i want to completly remove some apps
<ScorpKing> simi: sudo aptitude purge <package>
<ardchoille> simi: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove packagename
<stdin> simi: if you installed them with adept just use adept to remove them
<posingaspopular> ah yea that's the error all right
<simi> i want to remove some apps that  have their own installer
<ScorpKing> like?
<nova> wondering if it could have anything to do with user ID this is slightly different
<nova> that's all I can think of but I don't see how that should matter
<simi> i do not use  sudo when i install them so they let traces just in my home
<ScorpKing> nova: it could be the problem.
<posingaspopular> oh come on, it didn't install!
<posingaspopular> lame
<dwidmann> stdin: oh well, at least the brightness keys are working again .... and the kernel is tickless :)
<simi> i need to trace where  the installer or the program writes
<dthacker> posingaspopular: did you verify media?
<rasmus> i've got some serious problems! I reeinstalled Kubuntu yesterday and now i get an error message when i try to install new programs. Bizarre enough is that some programs gets installed regardless of the errors
<posingaspopular> umm i didn't burn the cd so no
<Exilant> simi, well, maybe there is a nice "make uninstall", or, you could use checkinstall to create a package, and then use that filelist
<stdin> dwidmann: it's strange here, after suspend/resume I get the media keys to work but that's it. some wonky kernel stuff happening :p
<zarath> rasmus, what error messages?
<posingaspopular> bbl, im going to get a different cd
<Gedwey> noen som snakker norsk her
<new2kubuntu7> I need help getting compiz-fusion on kubuntu 7.10
<Gedwey> ?
<rasmus> I'll translate it in a minute (i have my machine talking swedish you see ;-)
<MurielGodoi> !compiz : new2kubuntu7
<Gedwey> I rasmus
<new2kubuntu7> !compiz
<tekteen> !compiz | new2kubuntu7
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotu> new2kubuntu7: please see above
<Gedwey> rasmus kan du hjelpe meg?
<simi> the truth is that i want to use a trial app more then 30 times but i can remove it completly and it knows that it was in my system another time, the only solution was to install it to an other user account
<rasmus> Gedway jeg trur ikke det, jeg er ikke så flink på linux, men hvad er problemet ditt?
<Ayabara> what do I need to make kaffeine play wmv files?
<pag> !no | Gedwey
<ubotu> Gedwey: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<ScorpKing> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ScorpKing> Ayabara: see there ^
<Ayabara> ScorpKing, thanks
<Exilant> new2kubuntu7: does your wlan card work?
<new2kubuntu7> yes
<new2kubuntu7> Exilant: yes
<Exilant> wow
<new2kubuntu7> Exilant: what
<tekteen> I have not seen a wireless card that does not work on gutsy
<stdin> and the restricted manager makes it really easy
<new2kubuntu7> stdin: yes
<lucentdream> if i want to run kde4-rc1, do i need to use the ppa.launchpad.net repository or is it enough using the gutsy-backports (as the announcement states that it's beeing uploaded there)?
<TheFuzzball> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> lucentdream: it's not in backports yet
<Exilant> my girlfriend's laptop has that card, tried to no avail with native drivers and ndiswrapper, albeit all from livecds
<stdin> lucentdream: well, not all of it anyway
<lucentdream> stdin: so i just have to be a bit more patient?
<rasmus> Zarath! A wery free translation: "An error occured when the changes was about to get archived. A problem with the downloading of the package may have occured. Or the package would get damaged"
<tekteen> Exilant: u tried restricted drivers
<tekteen> ?
<Exilant> new2kubuntu7: do you have a 64 bit pc?
<Exilant> tekteen: doesn't work on the livecd
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> it rarely does
<Exilant> used fwcutter manually, though
<stdin> lucentdream: yeah, they need to be build for hardy, then backported and built for gutsy. which is why we used my ppa, so you could use it without having to wait several days
<TheFuzzball> please can someone tell me why I can't mount a DVD that I can in Windows?
<tekteen> it worked with mine though
<zarath> rasmus, that sounds like a problem associated with being behind a proxy or firewall.
<TheFuzzball> It has all my backed up Music on it :'(
<lucentdream> stdin: is there a timeframe on how long this will take?
<rasmus> well, i haven't got the problem before
<zarath> rasmus, some repositories do not allow connections from people behind proxies (hence the error message). You are likely to behind one if you are connected from a school/university/organisation...
<rasmus> when i ran feisty
<weenus> fuzzball: try mount /dev/cdrom0 /media/
<lucentdream> stdin: or is it perfectly safe to use the repository? as a quick look revealed that there is a lot more than kde in there
<zarath> rasmus, are you trying to install the same packages as before? different packages are in differnet repositorios, and different repositories have different rules re proxies.
<rasmus> i'm at home. Connected trough a ISDN or ADSL, don't remember
<stdin> lucentdream: no definite one, depends on how the builds go and what other package are building and how long those take, then how long it takes for the final debs to be uploaded to the archive (all very complicated)
<rasmus> well, i can try som other ones to to see if it works.
<stdin> lucentdream: you'll get a new version of konqueror and qt-curve, but other than that it's fine
<lucentdream> stdin: allright.. i take your word ;-)
<zarath> rasmus, does hte error have a number? e.g. error 405, error 403...?
<rasmus> a strange thing is that opera said something like this but i'm able do run it
<lucentdream> thank you
<rasmus> i'll check for a number!
<stdin> lucentdream: and I'll post some instructions somewhere on how to revert the packages when kde4 rc1 is in backports, so you can remove my ppa from your sources and have default packages
<TheFuzzball> weenus: My CD drive is at scd1 and I've tried that
<lucentdream> stdin: thanks again ;-)
<rasmus> no number. The headline is something like: "Couldn't archive the changes"
<Larson-h> is it possible to get normal kernel boot/shutdown console output instead of the kubuntu screen?
<weenus> Fuzzball How do you know your cd drive is at scdl ?
<lucentdream> stdin:  btw. this is "incoming" from your repository: gtk2-engines-qtcurve kde-style-qtcurve konversation libpoppler-dev libpoppler-glib2 libpoppler-qt-dev libpoppler-qt2 libpoppler-qt4-2 libpoppler-qt4-dev libpoppler2 libsearchclient0 libstreamanalyzer0 libstreams0 libstrigihtmlgui0 poppler-utils qtcurve strigi-daemon
<genii> Larson-h: Remove kernel options splash and quiet from the default grub entry
<TheFuzzball> weenus: because I have mounted disks with terminal before
<stdin> lucentdream: yeah, everything except konversation and qt-curve is needed for the kde4 packages
<lucentdream> so also konversation bump ;)
<lucentdream> yeah sure
<Larson-h> genii: thank you!
<TheFuzzball> weenus: and I have 2 Disk drives, one at scd0 and one at scd1
 * genii sneaks away from box-crushing duties to sip a coffee
<weenus> Then it might be a hardware problem, Have you checked the cables?
<stdin> lucentdream: those other packages are going to be in -backports too
<lucentdream> qtcurve is fine too.. i'm using it here ;-)
<weenus> and the power connector?
<TheFuzzball> weenus: first drive is in a laptop and the other connected through USB
<stdin> lucentdream: the version in the repos is 0.52.3, I have 0.54.0 :)
<TheFuzzball> weenus: I am running sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/disk/ and it's still not completed the command
<rasmus> no, the problem occur even when i try to download something i installed fine before i updated
<weenus> maybe it's already mounted
<mike-kubuntu> hey guys, i'm trying to compile wine and with ./configure it says my c compiler cannot create executables
<TheFuzzball> weenus: it's not
<mike-kubuntu> and bugs out with an error
<stdin> mike-kubuntu: why are you trying to compile wine??
<TheFuzzball> weenus: it would say it was already mounted
<Exilant> mike-kubuntu: maybe it can't?
<mike-kubuntu> stdin: doing regression testing trying to hunt down which patch broke soul reaver 2 in wine for me
<weenus> I hate to say this but try rebooting then try it.
<mike-kubuntu> what should i do to get past the error, it probably cant since i'm in linux, not windows
<TheFuzzball> weenus: lol, have done :)
<TheFuzzball> weenus:  I've tried everything :'(
<Exilant> mike-kubuntu: if you are sure your compiler is working, look at configure and search for the error
<stdin> mike-kubuntu: best way then is "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and then "sudo apt-get build-dep wine"
<stdin> mike-kubuntu: then it should compile fime
<TheFuzzball> weenus: but when I put the disk in my dad's windows computer it mounts the DVD no problem
<stdin> Exilant: it's because he didn't have build-essential installed
<ubuntu_> hola
<weenus> Is this a dual boot? Try booting into windows and see if it does the same thing.
<TheFuzzball> weenus: I don't have a dual boot
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: make an iso image from it and mount it then
<ubuntu_> espanlon please
<mike-kubuntu> stdin: thanks
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: how?
<rasmus> Zarath! Could it possibly be a proxy/firewall problem?
<zarath> rasmus, not sure what the problem might be. Have you googled up the error message in the original language?
<JackWinter> what is the script called that runs when i log in?
<rasmus> yes, i've only got to the transaltion of the problem.
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: dd if=/dev/<cdromdevice> of=mydvd.iso
<ScorpKing> !iso | TheFuzzball:
<ubotu> TheFuzzball:: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: I'll try, and btw after 5 minutes of mounting it returned
<TheFuzzball> mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<TheFuzzball> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<zarath> rasmus, you can check your system log for blocked traffic when you try to download the packages.
<rasmus> wait, i'll see if i can find the english original message
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: what is the command you typed to mount it?
<rasmus> how?
<zarath> rasmus, do you use kde?
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing:  sudo mount /dev/scd1 /media/disk/
<lucentdream> stdin: another shot: installation went fine - but do you know why the active item in the main menu bar of kde4 apps is not highlighted?
<rasmus> yes, KDE
<rasmus> Original message: here was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<zarath> rasmus, then open ksystemlog (e.g. by typing ksystemlog in your console)
<stdin> lucentdream: because kde4 is still buggy
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: weird.. it should work like that. anyway, try the iso way
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: will do
<lucentdream> stdin: ok.. so it's a kde4 bug and not some setting thingy?!
<stdin> lucentdream: (that's probably the answer to just about every kde4 question) #kde4-devel is the best place for support
<lucentdream> ok ;)
<zarath> rasmus, what are you using for the instalation? apt-get? adept?
<lucentdream> maybe i go for kde4 qtcurve for now ;-)
<zarath> rasmus, and what are you trying to install?
<weenus> Fuzball: What do you see when you just type "mount"?
<rasmus> adept installation, trying to install a rar-program
<TheFuzzball> weenus: pastebin?
<rasmus> but the problem remains for other programs
<weenus> does it show any of the cdroms mounted?
<TheFuzzball> weenus: http://pastebin.com/m6b2016bf
<TheFuzzball> weenus: and no
<zarath> rasmus, when you click on the components you want to install, do you get a message by the name of the packet saying there is a conflict or dependencies would get broken?
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.com/d73ac01b
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: it didn't work
<rasmus> now, i don't. Everything works fine in the beginning
<zarath> rasmus, try using the console. type: sudo apt-get install [name of the package]
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: try sudo
<weenus> Fuzball: That's neat
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: what do you think the "[sudo] password for fuzzy:" part was for :p
<rasmus> ok, i'll try! Thanx for the help by the way, indeed kind of you!
<new2kubuntu7> Hi can anybody help me get a plugin for kaffeine that lets me play .mpg videos, .wav , etc
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: lol. did not see that.
 * ScorpKing hides..
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing:  :)
<mike-kubuntu> getting an error compiling wine
<zarath> new2kubuntu7, you don't need plugins, you need to install the proprietary drivers
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: maube something wrong with the disk or the drive
<Exilant> mike-kubuntu: which one?
<mike-kubuntu> {standard input}: Assembler messages: {standard input}:38: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `push' and {standard input}:46: Error: suffix or operands invalid for `pop'
<lucentdream> kde4-qtcurve works fine.. so i can run kde4 dolphin with "perfect" (kde3) desktop integration now ;-)
<new2kubuntu7> zarath: how do i do that
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: Neither of those, I can mount the disk on my Dad's windows computer and play the contents and I just tried another DVD :(
<Exilant> mike-kubuntu: sounds evil
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: with the same dvd-rom you use now in your box?
<zarath> the easiest way is to download automatix and select the components you want to install
<mike-kubuntu> exilant: lol, thanks
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: I don't understant
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: Understand*
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: the thing where you put the dvd into. that might be dirty or broken
<new2kubuntu7> zarath: this can be downloaded in adept?
<zarath> new2kubuntu7, yes
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: It's not, I just tested another DVD in it and it mounted fine
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: and I also tried to mount the DVD with my burner
<Exilant> mike-kubuntu: really no clue what could have happened, maybe the assembler is not properly installed or configure detected your system wrong.
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: it can be the filesystem that was used to create the disk in windows.
<rasmus> zarath! I managed to do it that way. The console was asking me something that i didn't really botherd to understand fully, and then every thing seems to work fine
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: I created the Disk with K3b
<zarath> rasmus, great news
<rasmus> i've tried to install other programs with adept installation and it works
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: the only thing I can think of is the name of the Disk
<rasmus> Thank you very very much. If i knew you, i vould spend you a beer (or an ice cream if you prefer ;-)
<weenus> Fuzzball: I don't see why this doesn't work: sudo  mount /dev/scd1 /media/
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: i know there is one mode that can only be used on windows (k3b will warn but not stop you)
<zarath> rasmus, sounds like you just needed to purge a broken package
<new2kubuntu7> zarath: its not showing up
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: could it be something to do with the names?
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: yes
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: is there no way to mount it other than windows then?
<new2kubuntu7> zarath: automatix is not showing up
<ScorpKing> it does not look that way.
 * TheFuzzball *Cries*
<alejho> ciaoooo
<LjL> zarath, automatix can't be downloaded from adept. new2kubuntu7, don't use automatix.
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<zarath> new2kubuntu7, i forgot that you need to add  the repositories to your list.
<LjL> !codecs > new2kubuntu7    (new2kubuntu7, see the private message from Ubotu) use this to play media files
<LjL> !medibuntu > new2kubuntu7    (new2kubuntu7, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Ayabara> where can I find the fonts on my system?
<ScorpKing> TheFuzzball: put in in windows and copy it on cd's or something
<zarath> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<TheFuzzball> ScorpKing: I know, I'll have to burn then all again which is a pain in the arse
 * ScorpKing pass TheFuzzball some painkillers..
<TheFuzzball> thanks :)
<ScorpKing> yw
<simi> the truth is that i want to use a trial app more then 30 times but i can remove it completly and it knows that it was in my system another time, the only solution was to install it to an other user account
<weenus> Hey Anybody! Is there a Interactive startup mode for Kubuntu like there is for Redhat (you press the I key) I just installed the ATI restricted driver and I have a feeling that I am in for some trouble when I restart!
<new2kubuntu7> LjL, THANKS!
<ScorpKing> simi: can i pm jou?
<simi> yes
<weenus> come on Kubuntu gurus. how do you do interactive startup? I can't find anything for Ubuntu on this either.
<new2kubuntu7> how do i end a process
<simi> i am not register
<weenus> new2: killall name of process
<Tm_T> weenus: what you mean by interactive?
<Tm_T> weenus: you mean you like to see something too?
<new2kubuntu7> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude).
<new2kubuntu7> Would you like to attempt to resolve this problem? No will enter read-only mode and Cancel to quit and resolve this issue yourself.
<new2kubuntu7> ohh ya sorry
<new2kubuntu7> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Tm_T> weenus: hit F2 and remove quiet?
<ioan> weenus i installed restricted nvidia drivers and no trouble
<new2kubuntu7> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45490/ : Can anybody help me fix this
<cressy1> Hi, I have finally taken the plunge and have kubuntu up and running. Still have a feew things to work out but I know I'll get it  ;)
<weenus> Tm_T  It loads drivers and service one by one in response to yes and no answers
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> that prolly would need more interesting kernel parameters
<Tm_T> and that I do not know
<weenus> Tm_T then you can choose not to load the one causing the problem.
<seezer> weenus: use the "failsafe" bootoption to boot into single mode and start the daemons by running /etc/rc2.d/* one by one
<LjL> new2kubuntu7, are you sure you don't have another Adept or some other APT application open?
<new2kubuntu7> LjL: nope
<LjL> well then if you're sure
<LjL> !adept crash fix | new2kubuntu7
<ubotu> new2kubuntu7: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Esteth> Can i follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php safely, without breaking existing gnome or kde3.5?
<ScorpKing> simi: did you get it?
<simi> yes
<LjL> Esteth: if you follow them carefully. you could always create a new user, to make sure you don't mess up your normal user's settings
<weenus> thant seezer that sounds like a move in the right direction, but do you have to manually start each deamon doing that?
<simi> i am not registred
<simi> so i cant write
<new2kubuntu7> LjL: thanks
<wraund> help me. I used to be able to hold backspace and it would erase all my stuff constantly, now i have to kep on tapping it to erase things, what do i do oh kubuntu gurus?
<simi> thx
<Esteth> LjL: New user sounds like a good plan. How do i go about doing that in ubuntu?
<ScorpKing> simi: oh ok. you're welcome. :)
<simi> but i am afraid that it can edit some existing files
<LjL> !adduser | Esteth
<ubotu> Esteth: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<seezer> weenus: right. there are only "two" runlevels in (k)ubuntu/debian. single mode and "full system"
<seezer> weenus: but you can see the correct order via `ls -1 /etc/rc2.d/`
<ScorpKing> simi: try that first but that's the only way to find out as far as i know
<simi> how can i register from konversation?
<weenus> seezer: thanks for the info I was thinking of changing my server over to Ubuntu, but because of that I won't that interactive startup has saved my rearend many a time when I have messed things up.
<new2kubuntu7> LjL: when i try to install kubuntu-restricted-extra's i get this: http://pastebin.com/m6772428a
<Esteth> LjL: Right. I've created my new user. Should i log in to KDE 3.5 with that user before following the instructions?
<seezer> weenus: what distro are you using right now?
<weenus> on the server I'm still on  fedora2
<LjL> new2kubuntu7, i'm not sure. try doing it with apt-get (sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras), it will probably give an error message that's more meaningful to us
<LjL> Esteth: yeah
<ScorpKing> simi: type /msg nickserv REGISTER <password> i think
<LjL> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Esteth> LjL: Thanks a lot :) If i have any more problems, i'll be back here in a few minuites :)
<LjL> i have to go away for dinner now though
<new2kubuntu7> Ljl: i get this now http://pastebin.com/m21200bb4
<new2kubuntu7> LjL: i get this http://pastebin.com/m21200bb4
<ScorpKing> new2kubuntu7: he is away
<new2kubuntu7> Scorpking: dang it
<ScorpKing> nite guys! have fun!
<seezer> weenus: i know it from my times with suse. perhaps it's possible in ubuntu too - but i didn't need it the last 2-3 years. so..
<new2kubuntu7> Uhh does anybody know how to install a driver that lets me watch mpg , .wav files for videos
<LjL> new2kubuntu7: make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled, and also have them enabled for gutsy-security and gutsy-updates. other people will be able to guide you through that, probably. i really have to go. some instructions should also be at
<LjL> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<weenus> seezer:  You mean to use the method of troubleshooting start up you told me about?
<seezer> weenus: i mean that solution is/was good enough to handle all problems i ran into the last years
<seezer> (with debian, but same "problem" there)
<matttis> Why doesn't KDE system setting allow correct refresh rates for my screen ?
<weenus> seezer:  Kubuntu Gutzy
<matttis> It doesn't show the ones of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<weenus> seezer: Stick with me a minute. I tried ls -1 /etc/rc2.d/ How do I prevent something from autostarting if  i think it is caussing trouble.
<seezer> weenus: rm /etc/rc2.d/S50ssh would disable the automatic start of opensshd
<underdog5004> Is there anyway for sshfs to follow symlinks when it mounts a dir? I've got a dir where half the files are symlinks to files on a different drive...
<seezer> you could use KMenu->SystemSettings->Advanced->SystemServices too
<weenus> seezer: that you permenently remove it. I mean temporaily for troubleshooting.
<seezer> weenus: it's just a symlink. just create the link again whenever you finished troubleshooting.
<seezer> weenus: or klick another button in the gui
<seezer> it's ok for me. perhaps it's not for you. but hey - free world we have. kinda.. :)
<weenus> seezer: Let's say I can't get the gui after I restart with the restricted ati driver. How do I stop that from loading. I haven't found it yet under any of the /etc/rc directories.
<weenus> lspci returns:
<weenus> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<weenus> 01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE]
<seezer> weenus: just change the xorg driver back to "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<seezer> (which server needs a opengl-gui anyway ;) )
<weenus> seezer: You're right. That's what I have done in the past. I'm going to try rebooting hopefully I will see you on the other side.
<seezer> ;)
<matttis> What can I do, if KDE system settings ignores my /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<matttis> or is another settings file the one for KDE ?
<seezer> matttis: did you select a monitor in systemsettings>hardware?
<seezer> after hitting "administrator mode.." you should be able to configure monitor #1
<seezer> but this menu is my personal enemy too..
<matttis> Seezer: I did choose one which is nearly right
<matttis> but even though the values in xorg.conf are different those
<seezer> i tried nvidia-settings some days ago. that one seems quite better. but i have to say, i'm glad i have no Hz problems anymore.. those crts are gone in my house.. ;)
<lucentdream> hello, can someone confirm/disprove that konsole4 (rc1) is *very* sluggish? (e.g. compare "time cat /var/log/messages" to konsole3 times or run mc and scroll around)
<lucentdream> even more with a bitmap font like terminus
<JackWinter> what keys do i press to see boot up messages ?
<Larson-h> after changing to the nvidia driver my fonts are MUCH bigger, I found out kdm is responsible (If I kill X and run startx only the fonts are fine)... any known solution?
<lucentdream> stdin: ^^ could you please test this and tell your result here or in #kde4-devel ..
<lucentdream> Larson-h: it's because the nvidia driver tells the right dpi settings
<lucentdream> Larson-h: either force them in xorg.conf or simply set them with the system settings (fonts => force dpi or something alike)
<seezer> JackWinter: at the grub menu press 'e' on your boot option, scroll to the "kernel" line and remove the word "quiet" at the end. then press "b" for boot.
<Larson-h> lucentdream: ok. But why the difference when using kdm and when not?
<stdin> lucentdream: seems fine here
<lucentdream> stdin: any idea why this might happen here?
<Thylio> How do i get accses to my hdd? I dont have write accses.
<stdin> lucentdream: maybe with compositing it's slower, not sure
<JackWinter> thanks seezer!
<seezer> JackWinter: if you want it to be default - edit the "#kopt " line in /boot/grub/menu.lst and run `update-grub`
<lucentdream> stdin: but i have factor of 28 compared to konsole3 :( .. (nvidia binary drivers with default xorg.conf)
<Thylio> How do i get accses to my hdd? I dont have write accses.
<new2kubuntu7> can somebody help me install compiz and emerald on kubuntu 7.10
<Larson-h> lucentdream: thanks.. let me try this :)
<Thylio> How do i get accses to my hdd? I dont have write accses.
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, how can i check what driver my usb network adapter is using? i think it was using rt73usb, but i blacklisted that in order to use rt2500usb (with ndiswrapper) but still cant get connected
<matttis> seezer: well, kde twits me. I choose a diffent monitor, choose a higher refresh rate, restarted kde, and now the old values are back (but the monitor is the same)
<seezer> matttis: *g* sorry - i guess i know more about the next lottery results than about the "sane behaviour mechanism" of that part of systemsettings
<matttis> hmm
<matttis> has anyone else an idea ?
<seezer> my way: reset xorg.conf - modify by hand - never ever touch "admin mode" in the monitor section
<matttis> maybe it has something to do with first installing ubuntu and than upgrading to kubuntu
<weenus2> seezer I'm back. Of course that computer I was telling about wouldn't reboot properly. It used to run beryl great with fiesty. I donno what the problem is.
<Tech-Mike> ...aybody read my question?
<weenus2> That was back at my office and now I'll worry about that later. It's thanksgiving.
<matttis> Tech-Mike: sorry, no idea. Maybe grep dmesg or something like that
<Tech-Mike> its weird that ubuntu used the rt2500usb driver correctly and kubuntu isnt
<matttis2> hi
<seezer> weenus2: i'm sorry. have to invest my last minutes/hours for today in learning.. see you tomorrow and gn8 for today.
<matttis2> d'oh
<matttis> bye
<weenus2> seezer: I'll be back. This is one of the first irc channels that I have found that will be of ongoing use to me. I am deeply committed to all *buntus on the desktop.
<Tech-Mike> ...instead of using knetworkcontrol ... what commands do i need to enter with iwconfig to connect , i think i know most of it - just not the wep key
<genii> sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "yadda"                  etc etc    man iwconfig for more
<Larson-h> the DPI trick worked nicely... now last question: I only get about 50% of the "correct" performance using my wireless (iwl4965). I tried the disable ipv6 trick with no results. Any other ideas?
<niko_> hi to all
<niko_> italian channel?
<Larson-h> niko_: not really :)
<Tm_T> !it | niko_
<ubotu> niko_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Thylio> How do i get accses to my hdd? I dont have write accses.
<niko_> or... someone can help me in reading/writing a ntfs usb mass storage drive?
<matttis> How or where can I change the kdm settings
<matttis> It seems that kdm does the mess
<simi> hi, how can i create users in kubuntu? i used ubuntu before and there is an application that makes this thing
<matttis> simi: in the kde system settings
<Exilant> well, there's adduser
<Exilant> theres also some kde stuff
<ardchoille> simi: kdesudo kcmshell userconfig
<matttis> better not use the kde stuff...
<genii> simi: Also kmenu ..system settings ...user management    but as mattis suggests, better to use command line since is same on all *buntu
<simi> thx, i made it
<simi> can anyoane tell me  how to run some commands at boot time, i have a dial up connection and i must run a script manualy every time and also some errors appears at boot time that it can't start the connection
<genii> simi: Don't set the dialup modem to be a network connection which it keeps wanting to start every boot. instead use kppp to dial out
<Thylio> How do i get accses to my hdd? I dont have write accses.
<pemphigus> !permissions | Thylio
<ubotu> Thylio: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<justin__> how do i make  the name of a folder all UPPERCASE? anytime i try it just changes it. wtf>
<timri> justin__: Try chaning it first to a different name, then to your all uppercase one.
<timri> changing
<CelticSoul> hi guys, how do I boot up the LiveCD in text mode to install
<justin__> i tried that, but it automatically changes it back t lowercase
<CelticSoul> safe graphic mode does not work for me
<justin__> it's a really stupid feature
<timri> justin__: Curious. Perhaps a dolphin feature
<justin__> i
<timri> CelticSoul: You'll need to download the alterate installer
<ardchoille> timri: I would consider that a bug
<genii> CelticSoul: alternate install cd
<justin__> i'll try konqueror
<CelticSoul> ok, i'll try it then
<tex> hi guys
<justin__> yea.. it does it in that too.
<tex> sorry someone that can help me to configure audio?
<timri> justin__: On a FAT partition?
<tex> I'm getting crazy!!
<ardchoille> !sound | tex
<ubotu> tex: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<justin__> yea vfat
<justin__> on my flash driver
<justin__> *drive
<Boohbah> hi, how can i get kftpgrabber to use SSL on the data channel?
<timri> justin__: In that case, i don't know a workaround. On "linux" filesystems konqueror works fine here , sorry
<JackWinter> hiya, how do i setup konqeror to always display the favorites toolbar?
<timri> JackWinter: Save your profile
<timri> JackWinter: Settings, Save View profile
<justin__> i would just reformat it, but i'm trying to apply an update to my ps3, and i doubt that it recognizes linux file systems.
<justin__> the damn firmware updates are almost weekly
<simi> genii: i  do not set up my modem like that i have no choice because is not a popular modem so i do not have support for it, i just find this scripts that works
<JackWinter> thanks guys, works a treat!
<genii> simi: Add the script then to /etc/rc.local
<simi> genii: i have to just run this script with sudo from terminal, how can i put my pass there, or i do not need to do that, i need to run a command with sudo
<genii> simi: If you just put the path to the script there it will execute in sudo/root mode by default
<simi> genii:thx
<Thylio> How do i get accses to my hdd? I dont have write accses.
<matttis2> Thylio: /dev/hdd or harddisk ?
<genii> Thylio: More specific information would aid us. Internal/external hard drive? What filesystem is on it? etc
<genii> What does the file /etc/fstab say about the drive? what does the command  sudo fdisk -l say about the drive? and so on
<tex_> sorry guys how can I find the name of module of my soundcard
<tex_> I mean snd-?
<genii> tex_: You mean an already loaded module or one which you want to use for the hardware you have, etc?
<genii> Hmm. Impatient ppl
<Azzco> Hi I need to remove a few symbolic links... Can konqueror sort out symbolic links someway or do I need to pick them all by hand?
<Azzco> Or dolphin pherhaps?
<tex_> sorry guys
<tex_> any expert in sound configuration please?
<ardchoille> Azzco: You could use find to remove all links in a directory
<Azzco> find?
<Azzco> Ctrl+f?
<tex_> I tried the troubleshooting of kubuntu but nothing to do
<Thylio> Genii. It's a internal hardisk that i have newley formated/paritioned/mounted. When i try to paste a file to it, i don't have accses
<ardchoille> Azzco: no, something like:  find . -type l | while read f; do echo $f; done
<ardchoille> Azzco: If that works to your needs, simply replace the "read $f" with rm $f
<Pocris> hola a todos
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Azzco> Thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> Azzco: yw
<vergi> how can i make ls command to list the hidden files?
<stdin> vergi: -A
<leo_rockw> hello, i have a problem with amarok. it won't let me select alsa as the xine output plugin. in the dropdown list i only get "autodetect" and "esd". how can i tell xine to use alsa?
<cox_> does anyone know the link to the website where u can download an installer thats abouyt 9mb then download the rest of the dist via symatic
<vergi> can ls command display details like size and modify date
<leo_rockw> vergi: ls -l
<stdin> vergi: -l
<new2kubuntu7> hi i need help installing comiz and emerald theme manager
<stdin> new2kubuntu7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<vergi> thx, but how can i apply the command  for the sufolders ? ii know it can be done , i want to list all the files in a folder including subfolders and the detals
<jtt> vergi  find .  -ls
<new2kubuntu7> stdin: did u install compiz fusion on kubuntu yourself?
<stdin> new2kubuntu7: I have, but I don't use it
<stdin> vergi: or just add -R
<stdin> vergi: see "man ls" for all the options
<new2kubuntu7> stdin: when i go to set the options it doesnt work, example all the effects on my ccsm manager dont work it just doesnt anable anything!
<Thylio> Genii. It's a internal hardisk that i have newley formated/paritioned/mounted. When i try to paste a file to it, i don't have accses
<new2kubuntu7> stdin: it doesnt even show the example pics or the effect in ccsm
<stdin> new2kubuntu7: you'll have to ask about that in #compiz-fusion  it's not officially supported in kubuntu
<tex_> SORRY AGAIN GUYS...ANYONE ABLE TO HELP ME IN SOUND CONFIGURATION?
<sybux> Hi all
<tex_> nothing to do...I't very strange for a channel called Official Kubuntu support channel...
<sybux> I've got a really simple problem. I'd like to change my runlevel to 3 (don't want X on my poor laptop) but I can't find the inittab as used before
<Exilant> no x? not perhaps twm or something like that?
<tex_> sybux this is a fucking server because nobody helps nobody...
<stdin> tex_: watch the language
<stdin> !patience | tex_
<ubotu> tex_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<underdog5004> does firefox depend of gnome libs?
<stdin> sybux: the only runlevels that don't run X are s and 1. and inittab is used in the old init systsm, the new one (upstart) doesn't use it by default
<sybux> stdin: ok but where is it so that I can change it
<stdin> sybux: if you just want to start with no X then use "sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove"
<stdin> sybux: then you can still do "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" if you want to start it sometime
<stdin> underdog5004: it depends on the GTK library
<sybux> stdin: ok I can accept your answer but I still want to search a way to change the runlevel
<underdog5004> oh
<stdin> sybux: there is one, it's with /etc/event.d/rc-default
<tex_> stdin : There is another way or channel to getting helps?
<tex_> there is another way in general?
<stdin> sybux: also have a look at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sybux> stdin: thx for help
<stdin> tex_: there are the forums and there is #ubuntu if it's not kde specific
<tex_> stdin : thanks
<nikk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<blizzzek> bye
<josei> hola
<josei> hay alguien
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<josei> stdin demasiado novato
<josei> para saber abrir canales
<WaltzingAlong> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<leo_rockw> josei: escribe /join #kubuntu-es
<Aranel> i know this is a bit noobish question, but I need help about adding commands to startup. I need use 'sudo swapon /dev/sdb3' in boot, how can i do it ?
<sybux> !wiki webcam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiki webcam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Aranel> P.S : sorry my poor english :)
<sybux> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stdin> Aranel: why not just add it to your fstab?
<WaltzingAlong> Aranel: add the entry to /etc/fstab
<stdin> Aranel: like "/dev/sdb3 none swap sw 0 0"
<Aranel> stdin: thanks a lot :)
<new2kubuntu7> how do i install themes on kubuntu 7.10? there plain themes not emerald
<WaltzingAlong> !themes | new2kubuntu7
<ubotu> new2kubuntu7: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sybux> I'm looking for a simple program that can take picture from a webcam but I want to run it in shell mode
<new2kubuntu7> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<WaltzingAlong> !find webcam
<ubotu> Found: webcam, webcam-server, webcamd
<Exilant> webcam should do it
<WaltzingAlong> !info webcam | new2kubuntu7
<ubotu> new2kubuntu7: webcam: capture and upload images. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 36 kB, installed size 112 kB
<new2kubuntu7> WaltzingAlong: i dont need info on a webcam!
<new2kubuntu7> Does anybody know how to install a theme on kubuntu not ubuntu kubuntu 7.10
<WaltzingAlong> new2kubuntu7: right you asked about some software, three packages with webcam in the name, i sent info about one of those packages
<stdin> WaltzingAlong: nope, sybux did
<new2kubuntu7> WaltzingAlong: what are u smoking?
<WaltzingAlong> oh, i see
<new2kubuntu7> lol
<sybux> ^^
<WaltzingAlong> !info webcam | sybux
<ubotu> sybux: webcam: capture and upload images. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-6ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 36 kB, installed size 112 kB
<sybux> but during the mean time I've found it
<stdin> everyone makes mistakes ;)
<new2kubuntu7> yea its np
<WaltzingAlong> so i have heard
<new2kubuntu7> but im perfect lol
<stdin> except me ofcourse
<new2kubuntu7> just kidding
<WaltzingAlong> new2kubuntu7: which themes? kde-look.org ? colors? kwin-styles ?
<stdin> I'm practically perfect in every way
<stdin> (in my mind anyway)
<new2kubuntu7> WaltzingAlong: kde-llok.org
<new2kubuntu7> kde-look.org
<WaltzingAlong> keyword is virtually perfect
<new2kubuntu7> GTG TURKEY!!!!!!
<new2kubuntu7> bye guys
<tekteen> hello everybody
<sybux> how can I see on which device a webcam is connected ?
<plisken> hi
<sybux> if I do a lsusb I can see it but i don't knwo on which /dev/ it's connected
<stdin> sybux: try looking at "dmesg|tail"
<sourcemaker_> are there alternatives to amarok and juk? (for radio streams)
<leo_rockw> sourcemaker_: vlc, mplayer
<f00f> Happy thanksgiving kubuntu team! :)
<leo_rockw> f00f: i would say thank you... but i'm not amerikan, haha
<sourcemaker_> leo_rockw:  okay
<leo_rockw> f00f: happy thanksgiving day to you, tho
<sourcemaker_> is there any stable release for amarok available?
<stdin> the release in the archives is stable
<leo_rockw> sourcemaker_: from #amarok Amarok 'Fast Forward' 1.4.7 released!
<leo_rockw> the one in gutsy is 1.4.7 and it is stable
<sourcemaker_> leo_rockw: thats the version I have installed
<sourcemaker_> :-)
<sourcemaker_> I have to click twice... to play a radio stream
<leo_rockw> sourcemaker_: my amarok stopped working just now... so i'm sad
<sourcemaker_> the first time... i receive an error.... no demux plugin
<anmijala_> hallo
<sourcemaker_> on the second click it works... sometimes...
<leo_rockw> anmijala_: hallo
<tekteen> anyone know of a cli program that will read a xml file?
<jtt> tekteen, what do you mean read it, display edit what??
<sybux> does anyone got a simple script that add a date and time extention to a filename ?
<stdin> sybux: nope, but you can make one. (date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S < is a hint)
<Exilant> sybux: as in mv foo foo.`date` ?
<sybux> Exilant: yes but is there a way to format the date ? yyyymmdd_hhmm for example ?
<stdin> sybux: look at my command above
<stdin> $(date +%Y%m%d"_"%H%M) < for example
<sybux> stdin & exilant : Perfect... you're the best
<Exilant> *blush* :)
<peplote> someone know how to play a .wav file through konsole
<peplote> ??
<stdin> peplote: aplay file.wav
<Exilant> mplayer foo.wav ?
<peplote> something like this?:
<peplote> no, no that way
<peplote> cat song.wav > /dev/XXX
<peplote> this way
<stdin> that only works if it's RAW unformatted wav
<peplote> i did it in the past, but know can't remember
<stdin> /dev/dsp
<peplote> yes, i tried it with dsp but it doesn't worked
<peplote> because of RAW unformatted i think now
<stdin> sybux: it's best to use $() for commands rather than ``, for example    "echo `echo the date is `date``" and "echo $(echo the date is $(date))" produce very different results
<peplote> thank you very much stdin
<Exilant> peplote: or maybe arts or sth. like that blocks it
<stdin> arts will auto suspend after a while tho
<stdin> you can do it manually too
<sybux> stdin: thx for the remark
<peplote> i want to send a music file to a microcontroller through the COM
<peplote> the idea is the same
<Exilant> wouldn't you rather use /dev/ttyUSB0 or sth. like that then?
<peplote> cat file.mp3 > /dev/ttyS0
<gribelu> will the kde4rc1 packages ever make it into the hardy repos?
<peplote> play the song was a previous probe
<stdin> gribelu: they already are getting there
<Exilant> peplote: you'll have to take care of baudrate settings
<leo_rockw> gribelu: kde4rc1 can be installed in gutsy already
<Exilant> and somehow just catting didn't always work for me
<peplote> with the usb is more difficult, because usb interface is more difficult to manage
<gribelu> stdin: so i still have to wait some?
<stdin> gribelu: yeah, they should be coming through in bulk soon
<sybux> one last question before going to bed .... which syntax shall I use in crontab to run a script every minute ?
<peplote> thanks you all
<sybux> I've tryed 1 * * * * * /myscript.sh but it doesn't work
<stdin> sybux: use kcron, it's a nice GUI to crontab
<Exilant>  /dev/ttyUSB0 is usually a usb-serial-converter device
<sybux> stdin: I don't have GUI on my laptop
<stdin> sybux: heh, ok
<peplote> yes but you need to manage it also in the microcontroller :S
<peplote> you have to add a new integrated
<peplote> some FTDI
<gribelu> sybux it think: */1 * * * * root /script.sh
<peplote> Exilant: thank you anyway
<sybux> gribelu: will check in a minute :)
<Exilant> peplote: no, the usb-serial takes place outside the µC, it only sees a standard serial interface
<sybux> gribelu: it seems to work. thanks
<gribelu> cool
<sybux> ok thanks all for help. bye bye
<nikk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * genii sips a coffee
<ardchoille> hi genii
<mani_> has anybody problems with kdm_kde4? like me ...
<NickPresta> mani_, what problems are you having exactly?
<mani_> 1 moment
<Pollywog> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<N0oBi3> hi all i just install compiz and compiz fusion when I start it i get like 8 desktop when i had like 4 as my default
<mani> hi, again
<N0oBi3> and all my windows are on one desktop
<stdin> N0oBi3: compiz has it's own desktop settings, support in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. dang  - i think ome of my Hd's just took a nosedive. :(
<Dr_Willis> getting all sorts of weird messages abotu  it now when i boot.  They dont make them like they used to.
<stdin> backup while you still can
<Dr_Willis> yea. reinstalling is no big deal. i was running that clamv virus checker on the windows drive. and had it do the whole system   just in case..  dident find anything. but then i noticed the / was mounted read only.
<Dr_Willis> wonder if clamv did somting
 * Minataku meows at Dr_Willis :3
<stdin> I've never really used clamav, so I've never had trouble with it :p
<mani> my kdm_kde4 problem:
<Dr_Willis> i just noticed that i was able to install it... then ran it.. then after it was done.. my / was read only.
<Dr_Willis> It may be it just triggered somehing  else on the hd.
<Minataku> ClamAV shouldn't touch anything or cause anything like that
<Minataku> What are the messages?
<Dr_Willis> yea - thats why i wonder if just the HD was going out. and the extra ussage triggered it.
<Dr_Willis> Lots of 0x00 type failure and so forth.. stuff ive never seen EVER befor. :)
<mani> dpkg aborted installation with error -1
<Dr_Willis> going to boot a live cd and fsck the disk
<Minataku> Hrm
<Dr_Willis> wonder wgere i put my DSL cd.
<Minataku> 0x00 is "No Error"
<Minataku> That's pretty much universal
<Dr_Willis> unless its trying to access memory 0x00 :)
<Dr_Willis> but time to reboot to dsl.
<genii> back
<genii> ardchoille: Belated hello
<ardchoille> :)
 * Minataku meows at genii and ardchoille :3
<Minataku> I'm thinking about trying out DESQview/X
<Minataku> It seems pretty cool, an X11R5 server for DOS
<Minataku> lol
<genii> Let me know how you find it
<Minataku> I've got a fairly good system for it, as well, a Toshiba Satellite 100CS
<JohnFlux> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> !nvida
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvida - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JohnFlux> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JohnFlux> how do I setup my intel card? :)
<JohnFlux> I want accelerated x goodness too
<kid_confucius> was wondering i have no sound on my kubuntu everything has left on default with sound how  do i get sound?
<JohnFlux> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kid_confucius> JohnFlux: download envy dude
<kid_confucius> if it is nvidia
<JohnFlux> it's intel :-D
<kid_confucius> kk
<kid_confucius> nvm
<JohnFlux> thanks though
<ardchoille> !envy | JohnFlux
<ubotu> JohnFlux: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<kid_confucius> that true
<kid_confucius> lol
<kid_confucius> can i get some help with my sound plz.?
<ardchoille> 3rd party scripts are not a good idea anyway
<NickPresta> kid_confucius, what help do you need with your sound?
<ardchoille> !sound | kid_confucius
<ubotu> kid_confucius: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kid_confucius> NickPresta: well i dont have any sound i left everythnig on default
<Minataku> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Minataku> Oh, someone else got there already
<Minataku> Also
<Minataku> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Minataku> Don't use EITHER of them
<ardchoille> Minataku: Indeed
<Minataku> Unless you like reinstalling everything from scratch
<kid_confucius> and its using the c-media pci cmi8738 drivers but i still have no sound everything
<kid_confucius> didnt have a problem with sound when i installed ubuntu
<kid_confucius> ty ardcholiie
<kid_confucius> got the sound workin
<ardchoille> Are there any extensions available for konqueror bwe browser? I miss some of them when I used firefox.
<Minataku> If you like extensions, go back to Firefox
<genii> ardchoille: yeah do apt-cache search konq|grep plugin
<Minataku> It's 100x better anyway
#kubuntu 2007-11-23
<ardchoille> genii: Those are plugins, I meant extensions.
<genii> ardchoille: As such, no
<ardchoille> :(
<ardchoille> Oh well, guess I don't need them anyway.
<ardchoille> genii: But, thanks for the plugin search tip :)
<Minataku> Any Unix user should know grep :P
<Dr_Willis> heh.. by the time i get ssh'd to the other box and irc'd here.. the machine is done fscking.. and time to reboot..
<Minataku> Heh
<Dr_Willis> brb
<Minataku> I'm installing DR-DOS 7.03 on Minataku (Toshiba Satellite 100CS)
<Minataku> I told it no memory manager, I plan to install a separate one
<Minataku> QEMM :3
<ahmad> i can't play audio on my kubuntu
<ahmad> anyone has a solution ?!
<tashiro> Uadio or mp3?
<ahmad> mp3
<ahmad> it tells me that amarok cannot play mp3 as package is not installed
<ahmad> and after i installed and restarted amarok it didn't play it again
<tashiro> Forgot how to do that
<mith__> i didn't have any problem with mp3 support
<tashiro> Google "Mp3 codecs for kubuntu" thats wat i did
 * Dr_willis jamms to Kenny G.
<mith__> amarok has offered install the support, end it installed it automatically
<ahmad> i have a question
<Dr_willis> I belive the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package installs mp3 and other things as well. :)
<ahmad> what kubuntu did you install
<mith__> did u really quit from amarok or just put it down to the panel?
<ahmad> or which one you already downloaded ?!
<ahmad> no .. i quit it
<mith__> 7.10
<ahmad> what size is it
<ahmad> ?!
<mith__> less than 700 mb
<ahmad> i think it is the same i have here
<ahmad> how do you enter your root then ?! it didn't ask me about the root password in log in !!
 * Dr_willis is totally confused by this conversation.
<mith__> why do you need the root?
<mith__> (sorry my english isn't the best :d )
<ahmad> to install programs and mount HDD drives
<Tm_T> !sudo | ahmad
<ubotu> ahmad: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tashiro> AHAMAD
<ahmad> what ?
<mith__> i don't need it... hey man if i start the "add/remove programs" it's automatically asks my password
<tashiro> try pasting this into ur terminal
<tashiro> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<tashiro> It worked for me
<Jangari> anyone use kicker-kblogger?
<Tm_T> Jangari: what is that?
<ahmad> E: Couldn't find package libxine-extracodecs
<Jangari> it's apparently a rather good blog editor
<Tm_T> I see, never heard
<Jangari> except i can't seem to find it
<Jangari> i mean, i've installed it, but can't find it anywhere in the system
<Dr_willis> Jangari,  it may be the menus need to be refreshed.,
<mith__> hmm if I install anything in the "add/remove programs" section, it downloads and extracts the packages perfectly, but before installation ends, it writes: "problems with installation, the packages have errors" or something like this..... but the programs what i installed, are working perfectly, after this eror message too..... has anybody knows whats this?
<Dr_willis> Or ya could launch it from a terminal.
<Jangari> mm
<Jangari> what's the command?
<Dr_willis> or log out/backin and seeif it shows up..
<Dr_willis> Jangari,  no idea try 'kicker-kblogger'  :) or look in apt:/ in konqueror and search the package to see what files it installed
<Jangari> is konqueror kubuntu's package manager?
<mith__> not
<ahmad> i don't even know how to install xmms
<ahmad> i am trying now to install it
<Tm_T> ahmad: tried amarok?
<ahmad> Tm_T : i already tried it and it failesd
<ahmad> failed
<Tm_T> ahmad: failed in what?
<ahmad> Tm_T : it says it cannot play mp3 and asked me to install mp3 support
<tashiro> Ahmad try installing vlc it comes with its own mp3 codecs that work for amarok
<Tm_T> tashiro: untrue
<ahmad> and after installation i restarted it and it fails again
<Tm_T> !codecs > ahmad
<tashiro> It works fine for me
<Tm_T> did you look that?
<Tm_T> tashiro: doesn't matter
<navid> I just installed
<ahmad> seems that this kubuntu version is defective
<tashiro> <tm_t> Loosen up dude i was just tryin to help
<ignoramus> I cannot install Synce (to connect Smartphone to Kubuntu) - I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45519/  Any ideas?
<Tm_T> tashiro: I know
<Tm_T> tashiro: and I appreciate it
<lgkan> I have some screenshots showing the trouble I'm having, every second line such as this window and others like username list, is blacked out
<lgkan> how do I correct that
<Tm_T> lgkan: check your coloursettings
<Dr_willis> lgkan,  there are some kde color themes that do that.
<ahmad> it seems a big mistake to leave suse and install kubuntu
<navid> I just installed Kubuntu Gusty on a box with a Radeon HD 2400 XT. Now I tried to change the resolution to 1024*768 but now it gives me a 16 color screen. I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and installed fglrx but it doesn't work. Any idea?
<Tm_T> ahmad: hold on
<lgkan> doesnt seem to matter on the theme, happens on all themes, so colors??
<Dr_willis> ahmad,  then dont leave.  I would suggest getting away from xmms however.. its code base is quite dated and i dont beliuve theres much  work on it any more
<Tm_T> lgkan: colors, see "alternate background in lists"
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: ehm
<Dr_willis> I like the beep-media-player these days.
<Dr_willis> !info bmpx
<ubotu> bmpx: Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.0~rc3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2999 kB, installed size 9264 kB
<tashiro> Any advice on how to run Warcraft 3?
<Dr_willis> whatever happened to xmms2 ?
<lgkan> checkin
<ahmad> Dr_wills:so what is your suggestion
<Dr_willis> !info xmms2
<ubotu> xmms2: Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<tashiro> I used wine but it slows up the game
<Dr_willis> I wonder if xmms2 is useable now. I havent tried it lately.
<claydoh> ignoramus: the package you are trying to install conflicts with the package dcc-milter that you have installed
<Dr_willis> tashiro,  wine or cedega. thats about you ronly options.
<navid> I just installed Kubuntu Gusty on a box with a Radeon HD 2400 XT. Now I tried to change the resolution to 1024*768 but now it gives me a 16 color screen. I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and installed fglrx but it doesn't work. Any idea?
<tashiro> Thanks doc i'll go try it
<ignoramus> claydoh: is dcc-milter necessary, or can I remove it?
<claydoh> I dunno, it isn't installed by default in kubuntu so I think so
<claydoh> !info dcc-milter
<ubotu> dcc-milter: Distributed Checksum Clearinghouse - sendmail milter plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.42-4build1 (gutsy), package size 240 kB, installed size 576 kB
<ignoramus> claydoh: thanks - i was thinking that, but it's good to check with the experts first ;)
<Tm_T> ahmad: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dennister> hey folks...i'm still very unhappy with how slow and unresponsive my pc (I think its xorg that's not redrawing as quickly as usual) is, and while purging all the compiz stuff yesterday did improve things a bit, the problems still exist
<dennister> here r the system-wide issues: apps are very slow to load and close; i constantly get the message that an app is not responding (terminate or keep running); even my K menu is slow or won't respond; it took over 20 minutes to do a simple apt-get update
<Tm_T> dennister: run "top" in konsole
<ahmad> i am curious about some point
<Tm_T> ahmad: yes?
<dennister> these are recent issues (last 48 hours) in a normally-zippy machine
<ahmad> what is the difference between alternate and desktop ?!
<ahmad> :-shy face
<Dr_willis> desktop includes a live cd/desktop on the cd.. alternative is just an installer
<ahmad> oh mann
<Tm_T> installer and packages, no live
<dennister> Tm_T: i did that last night, as well as just now, and it shows very little system and cpu usage
<Tm_T> dennister: load?
<dennister> i should say memory % and cpu usage
<ahmad> then the alternate copy has more packages than the desktop one ?!
<Tm_T> ahmad: no, contents in different format
<Tm_T> but same stuff
<Dr_willis> ahmad,  it may have a few more packages never counted... but proberly not many. nothing you couldent install anyway
<Tm_T> ahmad: did kubuntu-restricted-extras install well there?
<ahmad> i don't know how to make this task
<ahmad> Tm_T : i don't know how to make this task
<dennister> load average: 0.02, 1.89, 3.48
<Tm_T> dennister: interesting, still sluggish?
<dennister> Tm_T: so sluggish it's almost unusable
<Tm_T> dennister: weird
<Tm_T> dennister: something in cd/dvd drive?
<Tm_T> ahmad: run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras" in konsole
<dennister> Tm_T: nothing, and yes it's wierd...which is why i come to the experts :P
<Dr_willis> ive seen hard drive/cd be 'bad' and the system keeps scanning the disk/drive  and really lag things out
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: I have that in times
<Tm_T> evil
<Dr_willis> Hmm. dang it - firefox keeps dieing on me. :) teach ME to go to Youtube.
<dennister> well the hard drive is only 1 yr old, the optical drive 18mths...i know that doesn't rule them out, but...
<Tm_T> ahmad: luck?
<ahmad> Tm_T : E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ahmad> i am about to cryy
<Tm_T> ahmad: no need to worry :)
<Dr_willis> ahmad,  you are using the latest Gutsy release of kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !find restricted-extras
<ubotu> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras, ubuntu-restricted-extras, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<ahmad> 7.10
<ahmad> is that the last one ?!
<Tm_T> tes
<Tm_T> yes
<dennister> i've also got gentoo on this same hard drive and it's not sluggish...seems to be only and suddenly affecting kubuntu
<Tm_T> ahmad: "sudo apt-get update" gives what?
<Dr_willis> i would do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Tm_T> ahmad: use pastebin :)
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: hmm, you like? :)
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: if you have time, help ahmad, I'm bit in the middle of something here
<vit___> puta
<lele> ji all
<Tm_T> vit___: excuse me?
<Dr_willis> ahmad,  be sure your spelling is correct also. :)
<ahmad> Tm_T or Dr_wills :
<ahmad> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/main Translation-en_US
<ahmad> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_US
<ahmad> Reading package lists... Done
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: thanks :)
<ahmad> you mean about my spelling here dr_wills ?!
<dennister> something else that's wierd about this kubuntu installation? all of a sudden only *some* of my fat 16 partitions on other drive weren't writable anymore from kubuntu, but ok with gentoo
<Dr_willis> all spelling. :) for the package names at least.
<ahmad> or in the konsole ?! :D
<lgkan> thanks the alternate txt color fixed that problem
<ahmad> ok
<ahmad> it gives reading packages lists ... Done
<ahmad> what next ?!
<Dr_willis> i would do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Dr_willis> update, upgrade, try again
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: ahmad: you don't have repositories enabled
<dennister> so no one has any other suggestions about my sluggish system? i'd really like to know before i wipe the whole thing clean, cause my son is having the same problem with his new feisty installation
<Dr_willis> Tm_T,  thats possible also. :)
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: that's the case
<lgkan> anyone have any recommendations for wirless tools for a laptop
<Dr_willis> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ahmad> Dr_wills : 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ahmad> Dr_Wills : E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ahmad> Tm_T : please discuss alittle more
<Dr_willis> well if You are using Gutsy., its possible you dont have the 'multiverse' repository enabled.
<Dr_willis> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: he doesn't have any repositories enabled
<Dr_willis> I forget the proper way to enable them. :) i do it old skool and manually edit the configs
<Dr_willis> lets see fire up adept_manager with    kdesu adept_manager
<ahmad> i already started that approach 5 mins ago
<Dr_willis> i always hate adept :) cant een get it to do the reositories
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Dr_willis> Check your /etc/apt/sources.list you should have some lines like the following 3
<Dr_willis> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy universe multiverse
<Dr_willis> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-updates universe multiverse
<Dr_willis> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-security universe multiverse
<Tm_T> ...
<Dr_willis> you may or may not have 'us' but the 'multiverse' at the end is impiorntant.
<Tm_T> ahmad: actually, paste your whole /etc/apt/sources.list to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Dr_willis> Tm_T,  good idea. :)
<ahmad> the kubuntu updates is inactive in the software sources windows in the Adept Manager
<Tm_T> ahmad: activate all sources
<oem__> hi to all
<Tm_T> moin
<JJtech> hello
<JJtech> im a new kubuntu user
<JJtech> pleeeaase som1 help
<DM|> so in GNOME there is a way to set up so people can control your desktop , where is that setting in KDE?
<DM|> JJtech just ask the question, dont ask if anyone can help
<JJtech> ahhh.. ok
<JJtech> thnz
<dennister> jjtech, like this: how do i test my hard drive and dvd for bad sectors/hardware probs?
<JJtech> i just finish installing kubuntu.. how do i use optimal performance for my geForce 8400 nvidia??
<dennister> that's for everyone helping, too , lol
<nosrednaekim> DM|: you mean like VNC?
<Dr_willis> JJtech,  you did install the nvidia drivers for your video card? that would be step 1.
<JJtech> yes
<JJtech> finish updating actually
<DM|> nosrednaekim yes
<vit___> bye
<nosrednaekim> DM|: I think there is kvnc..
<DM|> nosrednaekim ive set up VNC all the ports blahh blahh and it still refuses connection
<Dr_willis> I thought the restricted-manager thing asks by default. :) other then that - i cant think  of anything else to do from the start.
<dennister> JJtech: updating itself won't necessarily install the restricted graphics drivers
<nosrednaekim> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dennister> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JJtech> kk.. i'll try
<kreib> !KDE4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<DM|> nosrednaekim no im trying to set up KDE to allow me to VNC into the box
<lovre> hi alll
<lovre> what should i use to emulate windows games?
<nosrednaekim> DM|: oh, go to #kde and they'll probably be able to help you more.
<nosrednaekim> lovre: wine?
<akira> lovre wine
<lovre> Wine is no good for games. No sound in most games, and the screen flickers :(
<nosrednaekim> play native linux games then
<lovre> waiting for UT3 for linux :D
<lovre> there arent many native linux games out there
<lovre> at least not good ones
<akira> im currently working on microslugs freelancer for linux
<Dr_willis> I normally ssh into a box, then start a stand alone vnc session.
<JJtech> guys, what is more in eye-candy? kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Tm_T> Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> JJtech: kubuntu for sure
<Dr_willis> eye candy - causes ocular cavaties
<Dr_willis> :)
<lovre> :p
<akira> lol
<JJtech> (:
<Dr_willis> i think i spelt ocular right. :)
<JJtech> lol
<akira> :)
<JJtech> Dr_will u from where?
<julio3patas> how can i imrpove dvd playback it plays and is like it hesitates sometimes i am using xine and have a 8800 gts plenty of memory and quad cpu, how can dvd playback be improve, thanks
<r0y4l> is there a kde4 package that includes the new version of kate?
<nosrednaekim> julio3patas: that is a problem with dma
<nosrednaekim> r0y4l: I believe its part of kde4-sdk
<julio3patas> nosrednaekim: it is a sata dvd drive
<Tm_T> r0y4l: topic
<nosrednaekim> julio3patas: does it always stutter... or is it only occasionally?
<JJtech> how to dual boot???
<JJtech> i want to use my VISTA ultimate
<akira> which os.s
<julio3patas> every other couple of seconds
<nosrednaekim> JJtech: you should probably have loaded that first
<JJtech> ouch
<nosrednaekim> julio3patas: sure its not your DVD drive?
<DM|> UGH kde sucks for mounting stuff GUI
<r0y4l> nosrednaekim: thx that was correct! :)
<akira> yep and only use half your hard drive
<julio3patas> i tried on a sata drive and a ide drive same thing, the drive is fine
<nosrednaekim> DM|: eh?
<nosrednaekim> !DMA
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<DM|> nosrednaekim trying to mount an ext3 and it keeps giving me errors , yet in GNOME it works just fine
<julio3patas> sata drives don't use dma
<nosrednaekim> julio3patas: yeah... I know, just wanted to see that factoid for something
<nosrednaekim> DM|: use "disks and filesystems" in systemsettings
<JJtech> 1st i load windows XP SP2, then dual boot with VIsta Ultimate, then Ubuntu on my secondary SATA... but when i tried loading UBUNTU, it beeps wild.. then a very loooong beep
<nosrednaekim> julio3patas: did you try another media player?
<Dr_willis> or the media:/ address
<akira> jjtech did you make the proper swap partition
<JJtech> i used guided
<JJtech> i have 2 SATA and EDIE drive..
<JJtech> 1 hard disk for every OS...
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Only beeping i can think of would be the bios beeping.. It boots up ubuntu then starts beeping?
<akira> jjtech was there any othe os.s runing at the time or was it on boot
<JJtech> i think when ubuntu loads up it starts beeping..
<JJtech> it beeps wildy, then a very loong beep
<Dr_willis> You think? Hmm...  you see the grub menu? it beeps befr/after that?
<JJtech> blank screen
<akira> no grub?
<twylight> beep
<JJtech> nothing
<JJtech> blank screen then beep
<JJtech> my red LED blinking
<Dr_willis> caps lock led?
<JJtech> no.. on my CPU
<Minataku> CPUs have no LEDs
<JJtech> i mean
<Minataku> You probably mean the case
<JJtech> in my casing
<JJtech> yes
<ardchoille> Sounds like maybe the hard drive light (hd being accessed)
<Minataku> Sorry, but that's an error that really annoys me
<JJtech> yeah
<Dr_willis> my wife calls it the 'guts' :)
<Minataku> lol
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: lol
<JJtech> lol
<akira> :)
<N0oBi3> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> and she has a new 'lapdesk' :)
<JJtech> but anyways, i figured it out just recently
<Minataku> >.<
<Minataku> lol
<ardchoille> lol
<JJtech> im just wondering why it beeps annoyingly
<JJtech> it's like it will explode or something
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Your wife's dictionary have lots of white out?
<Dr_willis> it beepes befor you get to any OS then?
<JJtech> yeah
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  you dont whant to know the fight we had over a 'mango vs. a greenpepper'
<akira> dr.willis lmao
<Dr_willis> I would say.. open up the case. dust it out.. double check all fans,  power up and look.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: There was a recent bug that disallowed tty1-6 showing text, they're active, they just don't show anything. And if he is experiencing a grub error, he won't see the output
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  havent seen that one.
<JJtech> no.. there is no problem with the internals..
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: tons of folks confirmed it in launchpad
<Dr_willis> JJtech,  you dont want to know the times ive heard that. :)
<akira> jjtech then you have something tweaked wrong
<Dr_willis> JJtech,  it wont boot any os?, could try unpluging  all the hd's except one.
<JJtech> then why when i load my VISTA it wont do like ubuntu does
<Dr_willis> live cd would be a good test also
<ardchoille> JJtech: Did you install nvidia or ati drivers via the restricted drivers manager?
<JJtech> ardchoille> not yet..
<ardchoille> ok
 * Dr_willis thinks the whole deal needs more clarification. HOW can you boot vista if you dont even see a grub menu?
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: default entry in menu.lst ?
<akira> Dr_willis : you got me on that one?
<JJtech> when booting, i press F11 to choose where to boot 1st...
<Dr_willis> so hes bypasing grub totally with F11 - ive done similer with a machine,
<JJtech> i hav 3 hard disk, each with diffirent OS
<Dr_willis> Problem with the f11 method. is that some times hard drives get 'swaped' around in the bios ive noticed. so  what was sdb when you installed.. becomes sda whenyou boot it with the bios menu feature.
<JJtech> i see
<redelf> hi all
<Dr_willis> But ive never heard of the ubuntu system beeping.. the flashing led. ivbe seen when the kernel really really crashes bad.,
<JJtech> i think it's not with the ubuntu
<akira> i only have 1 hd with 3 o.s and never had a prob
<Dr_willis> akira,  you hit a key at boot and tell the pc what hd to boot? ive had different machines handle that 'way' differntly.
<JJtech> no problem with 1 hard disk..i tried that already..
<Dr_willis> but eevnif the hd;s were getting switched - he still should be seeing a grub menu.
<JJtech> but i want to use each hard drive, and separate system..
<akira> Dr_willis i never used more than 1 hd
<JJtech> anyway, i change settings in my BIOS, when i want to load Kubuntu i change bios settings..and it fixed.. no beeping
<JJtech> i have 3 hard disk, but each only 80g
<akira> Dr_willis:not is he didnt have a swap
<JJtech> ???
<Cake> damn
<akira> wifes buggin me for dinner be back latrs all
<dennister> JJtech: ok, well it looks like i'll be wiping this hard drive clean over the weekend and starting from scratch
<Dr_willis> ive booted with no swap. there would be some errors if the fstab tryes to mount the thing and its not there.. but ive had it boot.
<JJtech> i see
<JJtech> got to go... bRb
<dennister> JJtech: having a different OS on 2 or 3 diff 80G drives is actually a good idea...i have 2 drives and if  one drive goes bad, you have a backup while u try to rescue/re-install the other
<dennister> i loved the fact that while my winblows was on sata drive, i put linux on ide drive...and i never have to "fool windows" to think it's on the first drive
<dennister> when i was a noob i wasted a coupla weeks following howtos on how to "fool windows"; then found out by lucky accccccident that ubuntu did all that for me
<dennister> aaaaaaaaaack!
<dennister> <----talks to ghosts, herself...
<dennister> actually, it was my slow-to-redrrraw xorg that was at fault :P
<roar_> KDE 4  is awesome!
<|Jason8|MK|> Hey guys.
<|Jason8|MK|> I just installed kubuntu today, and it didn't install my sound card.
<|Jason8|MK|> I checked in /dev/ for the sound card device, and it's not even there.
<|Jason8|MK|> Any ideas?
<Dr_willis> there are some newer sound cards/chipsets that dont have linux/alsa support.. yet... sadly.
<Dr_willis> i would say use 'lspci' and see what your sound card is. and check the ubuntu forums
<Dr_willis> also check the !alsa wiki page
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<|Jason8|MK|> Thanks.
<|Jason8|MK|> I just got this computer over the summer, it has an Nforce 405 chipset on the board
<BluesKaj> |Jason8|MK|, in the konsole : cat /proc/asound/cards
<|Jason8|MK|> no such file or directory.
<BluesKaj> ok try , lspci | grep audio
<dennister> gonna close this to save hdd seek time ppl, annnd wipe hdd clean over weekend...later all
<lgkan> >>>bring it on<<<<O
<|Jason8|MK|> BluesKaj: nothing happened.
<|Jason8|MK|> Just gave me a new line in the terminal.
<BluesKaj> |Jason8|MK|, look for "audio controllers "type : lspci
<onishidato> hello veryone
<RATTTTS> i have a problem with wine
<|Jason8|MK|> No audio controllers :/
<onishidato> do you know how can i play a .DAT file on Kubuntu?
<onishidato> :(
<|Jason8|MK|> It's a High-Definition Audio card with an nvidia chipset.
<RATTTTS> i have a dual boot, and in my vista boot, xfire runs perfectly with its updates. when i log onto my linux boot and access the vista os from it to run the xfire.exe with wine, it runs the oldest version of xfire. how do i make it run the updated version??????
<onishidato> someone can help me?
<|Jason8|MK|> ...Actually, most of the stuff when I use lspci comes up as NVidia Corporation: Unknown Device
<angel> jason i have nvidia hd  and run good
<angel> wait
<Dr_willis> RATTTTS,  i wouls suggest you reinstall xfire with wine, and not run apps from a windows hd. that has caused issues with me in the past.
<RATTTTS> true, but i cant get xfire to install with wine so i have to do it that way
<Dr_willis> its also possible thers some other xfire.exe  thats the newer one.
<RATTTTS> i get some errors
<Dr_willis> im suprised that xfire works at all. :) old or new.
<|Jason8|MK|> RATTTTS: sounds like you have two copies of xfire installed.
<RATTTTS> ??
<angel> jason8: my module is   snd_hda_intel
<RATTTTS> i doubt i have 2 copies
<DM|> So i got VNC working to connect to a KDE box but cant control the desktop, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> |Jason8|MK|, did you setup alsa in the soundsystem as Dr_willis suggested ?
<Dr_willis> Prove it. :) you could reinstall xfire under windows and tell it to installto c:/NEWXFIRE and see if you an run it from there.
<RATTTTS> by the way. has anyone successfully run WOW on linux without cedega?
<RATTTTS> il try that
<Dr_willis> DM|,  there may be some  security setting for the kde remote desktop (sounds like)  I never share the current desktop - so cant  tell ya even where to look.
<angel> chip: alc883  with module: snd_hda_intel
<DM|> RaTTTTs i do yes
<lgkan> how does one take ownership of a harddrive previously with xp or vista on it
<RATTTTS> u run wow?
<RATTTTS> on wine?
<DM|> RATTTTS: yes with WINE
<RATTTTS> how did u do it?
<DM|> cedega f*ing blows
<lgkan> If I can run gw on wine wow should work too
<DM|> RaTTTTs there are how twos
<DM|> toos*
<onishidato> how can i play a .DAT on kubuntu?
<RATTTTS> i tried the how tos
<DM|> tos*
<RATTTTS> they all suck
<|Jason8|MK|> BluesKaj: It seems as though kubuntu can't even see the sound device.
<RATTTTS> can you direct me to a good how to?
<DM|> RaTTTTs http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine#Sound_stops_working_after_alt-tabbing_out
<DM|> wait
<RATTTTS> thats what you used right?
<DM|> yeah thats the one
<RATTTTS> thatnbx
<RATTTTS> thanx*
<DM|> RaTTTTs i didnt use a guide, i know wine pretty well
<BluesKaj> |Jason8|MK|, ' alsamixer ' in the terminal ?
<RATTTTS> kool
<|Jason8|MK|> BluesKaj: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<angel> play .data  in kubuntu
<angel> fist aptitude install   libxine-dev libxine-doc libxine1-gnome libxine1-plugins libxinerama-dev
<RATTTTS> hey DM|
<BluesKaj> |Jason8|MK|,  hmmm... bummer :/
<DM|> RATTTTS yes?
<Tm_T> angel: er?
<angel> second: open kaffeine  and search .dat
<RATTTTS> i did access my vista boot from wine to run wow.exe and it got me to the login screen...graphics were great, but when i login and select my character and it loads the game, it just keeps loading
<|Jason8|MK|> BluesKaj: I was looking around google and this computer's supposed to be real good with linux in general.
<RATTTTS> and dodest play
<Tm_T> angel: you don't make much sense
<RATTTTS> doesnt play*
<|Jason8|MK|> Maybe it's because I'm running an old version of kubuntu.  I got 6.06 right now.
<BluesKaj> |Jason8|MK|, so your machine is fairly new ?
<|Jason8|MK|> BluesKaj: Yeah.
<|Jason8|MK|> It's an Acer T180, bought it this summer.
<BluesKaj> |Jason8|MK|, yeah, could be
<|Jason8|MK|> So far kubuntu/ubuntu hasn't liked the integrated graphics or the sound.
<DM|> RATTTTS so you are running it from a Windows drive?
<RATTTTS> yes and it runs but when it loads it just keeps loading...after i select my character
<Minataku> I've got DESQview/X up and running
<Minataku> It's pretty cool
<DM|> RATTTTS what vid card
<Minataku> X11 on DOS
<RATTTTS> 8600 m gs
<DM|> RATTTTS nice, ok do you have write permissions on the windows drive
<RATTTTS> ya i think so
<BluesKaj> my pc ran dapper , thats 6.10 I think , and mine's almost 2 yrs old
<angel> jason8: yes you have kernel old
<RATTTTS> pretty sure i do
<DM|> RATTTTS create a folder on the windows drive to be sure
<RATTTTS> ok let me try
<onishidato> how can i change my profile to root?
<onishidato> they ask me if i'm a root
<DM|> !permissions onishidato
<Dr_willis> onishidato,  who asks you?
<RATTTTS> ya, i can make a folder on it
<DM|> lol woops wrong one
<BluesKaj> |Jason8|MK|, I'd defeintely go for the newer release 7.10
<Minataku> Haha, sweet
<onishidato> my computer
<Minataku> XEV.EXE XD
<RATTTTS> i made a folder DM|
<DM|> RATTTTS try the following command: wine /path/to/folder/wow.exe -opengl
<jhoc2x2> im back
<Daisuke_Laptop> mmmkay, apparently something didn't like that kde4 rc1 installation
<onishidato> when i try to use the aptitude install   libxine-dev libxine-doc libxine1-gnome libxine1-plugins libxinerama-dev, they ask me that
<RATTTTS> ok hold on
<JJtech> is wine ok to use? what r pros and cons
<JJtech> ??
<JJtech> is wine ok to use? what r pros and cons??
<Minataku> WINE is great
<Dr_willis> onishidato,  when using 'system' type commands like that you NEED to use sudo at the start of the command
<Minataku> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dr_willis> sudo aptitude install   libxine-dev libxine-doc libxine1-gnome libxine1-plugins libxinerama-dev
<Minataku> The pros are it lets you run a whole bunch of various Windows programs without Windows
<|Jason8|MK|> BluesKaj: Got ya.  I'll download it at school next week some time :D
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: erm?
<Minataku> The cons are that it can't run all of them
<Daisuke_Laptop> RATTTTS: check winehq and look for the opengl line in the comments.  add that to the .WTF config file
<JJtech> i see
<JJtech> thanks
<Dr_willis> onishidato,  get it? sudo aptitude install   libxine-dev libxine-doc libxine1-gnome libxine1-plugins libxinerama-dev
<Minataku> np
<onishidato> thanks
<RATTTTS> ok ill try your method. thanx for helping
<Daisuke_Laptop> because yes, WoW works great with opengl (daggerspine ftw :D)
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: that makes no sense
<Daisuke_Laptop> i didn't say that >_>
<JJtech> can my splinter Cell double agent run in wine?
<Dr_willis> Tm_T,  hes trying to install stuff without using sudo.,
<Minataku> There's something strangely awesome about typing "xset q" at a DOS prompt and having it return info about the running X server
<Minataku> lol
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: yes but why -doc -dev and xinerama packages?
<Tm_T> he doesn't need them
<JJtech> will my SplinterCell4 run in wine?
<Minataku> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dr_willis> Tm_T,  because thats what he said he was trying to install.. I dont have ESP.. ask him. :P
<Daisuke_Laptop> S.T.A.L.K.E.R works, no reason that shouldn't.  if it offers an opengl mode, you're probably even better off
<Minataku> !coc | JJtech
<ubotu> JJtech: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Minataku> It's worth a shot, but probably not
<JJtech> sorry
<Minataku> It's okay
<Minataku> Just calm down
<|Jason8|MK|> Thanks for your help guys.  I appreciate it.  And happy Thanksgiving!
<JJtech> i have been using windows OS since win95 up till now.. just recently change to linux
<NickPresta> JJtech, welcome.
<JJtech> thanks
<Daisuke_Laptop> since win95?  noob...   :P
<Tm_T> Daisuke_Laptop: krhm
<JJtech> i have win95, win98, XP SP@, VISTA ULTIMATE
<genii> lol Daisuke
<joseph_> hey DM|   the filepath is wrong here /media/VistaOS/Program Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe     i got it by right clicking the wow.exe file and going to properties
<Daisuke_Laptop> and oh, definitely welcome.  always ready to bring another soul into the light
<joseph_> what do i do?
<DM|> joseph_ RATTTTS?
<joseph_> yes lol
<joseph_> sorry about that
<angel> ratsss --dieee
<RATTTTS> there u go
<DM|> joseph try...  wine "/media/VistaOS/Program Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe" -opengl
<angel> ratt logout
<Tm_T> angel: ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> !coc | angel
<RATTTTS> with quotes?
<ubotu> angel: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<DM|> RATTTTS aye, linux doesnt like spaces in file paths
<DM|> RATTTTS wine "/media/VistaOS/Program Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe" -opengl
<Dr_willis> with the name  'program files' having a space - quotes are needed
<Tm_T> you\ can\ escape\ spaces
<Dr_willis> or cd to   "/media/VistaOS/Program Files/World of Warcraft/" then wine wow.exe  :)
<Dr_willis> which i find works better
<DM|> Tm_T  \ \ \ \  is too time consuming, quotes are easier
<Tm_T> DM|: well tabfilling does it for you
<DM|> Dr_willis wine wow.exe -opengl
<DM|> Tm_T yes, quotes = easier though
<DM|> copy paste, bam
<Tm_T> all works
<DM|> im not arguing the validity of the statement only its ease of use
<Daisuke_Laptop> and therein lies the beauty of linux!  for any action, there are usually multiple ways to go about it.
<Minataku> I find escaping easier
<Tm_T> DM|: heh, well, you still have to write quotes, or just hit tab
<Minataku> Because I usually forget the first quote then I have to go back
<Minataku> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> "home"
<Dr_willis> Dont forget the proper Case also.. :)
<angel> ratttts:sorry
<DM|> Tm_T to each their own :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> works for me, don't think it does in a tty
<JJtech> how to install flash player in konqueror browser??
<Tm_T> DM|: yup
<RATTTTS> hey DM| awesome help man it worked...problem is now, i cant alt tab out of the game lol
<Minataku> Daisuke_Laptop: Not that easy, and even then, there's still multiple pressings of arrow keys
<angel> i sorry
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah
<Minataku> Followed by "End"
<RATTTTS> i alt tab and it flashes what im tabing into then just goes back to the game
<Minataku> Heehee
<Minataku> Pig Up
<Daisuke_Laptop> why followed by end?
<Minataku> XD
<DM|> RATTTTS you wont be able to , try switching to a diff desktop <alt><cntl> <left> or <right>
<Minataku> Daisuke_Laptop: I've usually forgotten to put quotes on the end, too
<Minataku> lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> RATTTTS: because the game is pretty much taking over that desktop
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah...
<Dr_willis> or run the game in a window
<RATTTTS> oh ya ill try that...lol
<Tm_T> ok, back to topic, kids
<DM|> RATTTTS also activate "sound in background in wow settings
<Minataku> This is on topic
<DM|> otherwise sound will be messed
<Minataku> This can happen in Kubuntu
<RATTTTS> hmm how to you make batch files in linux....i would like to run the game by double clicking from now on
<Tm_T> Minataku: support channel
<Minataku> It's valid to everyone here
<Daisuke_Laptop> now.  kde4rc1 screwed
<Minataku> It's also support related
<Daisuke_Laptop> can't launch a kde4 session...
<RATTTTS> sound in background....is that in a file, or in the game setting within the game?
<Tm_T> Minataku: not currently
<Minataku> Since someone may have wanted to know but was too afraid to ask
<DM|> RATTTTS we dont do batch files here, you can make a custom entry in your kmenu
<Dr_willis> RATTTTS,  make a file with the line you typed..    then chmod +x the file, then ya can double click onit
<DM|> RATTTTS a setting in Sound in wow
<Minataku> Like the kid in the back of the class who wet himself the first day and doesn't talk anymore
<Minataku> XD
<RATTTTS> ok kool
<Minataku> Sorry
<JJtech> lol
<RATTTTS> save file as .txt?
<NickPresta> RATTTTS, you don't have to have an extension
<Daisuke_Laptop> (/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/apps/kdm/ doesn't exist)
<DM|> RATTTTS doesnt need an extension
<Dr_willis> RATTTTS,  extensions  are not needed. :) perhaps save it as .run so you rember what it does
<RATTTTS> ok kool. hey DM| wats this background sound thing you mentioned?
<JJtech> excuse me, how do i install flash player in konqueror??
<DM|> RATTTTS a setting in Sound in wow
<RATTTTS> ok kool
<RATTTTS> ok
<RATTTTS> so u mean just press escape in the game and go to the sound options right?
<DM|> Ok now to my problem :) hehe , VNC, wont allow me to control the desktop once connected, only view, is there a KDE setting
<Tm_T> !flash | JJtech
<ubotu> JJtech: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DM|> RATTTTS yes
<RATTTTS> ok thanx
<Tm_T> RATTTTS: can you set your nick to lowercase?
<Tm_T> hmmh
<Tm_T> JJtech: ok, you have flash installed?
<JJtech> not yeet
<JJtech> pls help
<Tm_T> JJtech: install kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<JJtech> where?
<RATTTTS> ok
<DM|> Tm_T but you can tab fill his name :P ..... hehe
<rattts> there we go
<Tm_T> rattts: thanks
<Tm_T> DM|: erm?
<DM|> Tm_T type ratt and tab, autocompletes the name
<Tm_T> DM|: I know
<DM|> Tm_T im giving u a hard time :)
<Tm_T> JJtech: open konsole and enter "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<Tm_T> DM|: I recommend not to
<DM|> lol/...
<Minataku> Tm_T: Now, now, don't be abusive
<rattts> hey DM| i did "chmod +x wowrun" without the quotes...and nothing happened.
<Tm_T> Minataku: ?
<DM|> rattts usually doesnt give an output
<JJtech> ok i'll try
<DM|> tm_t just create a launcher in your kmenu (right click, edit menus)
<Daisuke_Laptop> rattts: that's a typical thing.  if a command is successful, it probably won't tell you.  if there's an error, it'll let you know
<Minataku> Throwing your weight around doesn't look too good
<DM|> tm_t mt.
<DM|> rattts:  just create a launcher in your kmenu (right click, edit menus)
<rattts> ya ok but no double clickable icon popped up on my desktop
<JJtech> Tm_T>> with the quotes in it?
<rattts> no queotes lol
<Minataku> No, no quotes
<Tm_T> JJtech: without quotes :)
<JJtech> ok
<new2kubuntu7> Can anybody remote connect to my desktop and help me fix my windows
<Tm_T> no
<rattts> can i just do a make file?
<Dr_willis> new2kubuntu7,  thats scary in several ways. :)
<new2kubuntu7> Dr_willis, lol
<Tm_T> new2kubuntu7: try ##windows if you need MS Windows support
<new2kubuntu7> Dr_willis, im just seeing what you guys would say lol
<DM|> new2kubuntu7: Windows fixing? bleh
<JJtech> i typed it already, then it appear: " [sudo] password
<Minataku> I have a DOS machine running X Window System :3
<Minataku> :D
<Minataku> lol
<rattts> there is no right click edit menus???
<new2kubuntu7> Lol my theme!
<new2kubuntu7> not ms windows
<new2kubuntu7> lol
<Tm_T> JJtech: then enter your password
<DM|> rattts Menu editor when u right click on your kemenu
<DM|> kmenu
<Rukus> so i officially uninstalled the KDE desktop. it made me mad. I went to gnome.
<Rukus> so yah
<Rukus> nice knowin you all
<Tm_T> Rukus: ok
<Rukus> thanks for all the help
<Rukus> :)
<rattts> where is my kmenu?
<DM|> Rukus yeah im not likeing KDE right now
<JJtech> ok.. done.. i thinks its installing
<new2kubuntu7> Rukus: i hate kde!!! grr i love gnome easy!
<Tm_T> JJtech: great :)
<rattts> im running ubuntu newest version
<DM|> rattts that big fat hard to miss K on the kicker bar
<Rukus> i went to ubuntu to get away from frills and  bling that made things complicated.
<rattts> i have no k lol
<Rukus> so i duno why i chose kde
<Rukus> gnome is for me
<DM|> rattts running KDE right?
<rattts> oh ok u  mean the ubuntu icon lol
<rattts> gnome
<Dr_willis> go run jwm then. :)
<Tm_T> Rukus: http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<DM|> you are in the wrong channel
<Minataku> Ugh... GNOME FTL
<rattts> lmao
<Minataku> Worst. DE. EVER.
<DM|> rattts for #kubuntu is for kubuntu support
<Minataku> Sorry, had to get that out.
<Tm_T> ok
<Dr_willis> C64 Geos! :)
<rattts> ya i know lol but they are pretty much the same lol
<DM|> rattts #ubuntu is for vanilla ubuntu support (gnome by default)
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: JWM is awesome
<Rukus> gnome, KDE, same thing, Its what YOU make it. both run the same programs, both can look the same, its all the same thing. KDE is a little more user friendly tho.
<rattts> you guys are much more help than people on the #ubuntu channel
<DM|> rattts not really when u ask a question here, we assume you are running KDE, which can give you different support methods
<Minataku> Fluxbox is even better
<DM|> rattts im not usually in here..
<DM|> : P
<Minataku> Actually, DM|, I don't even use *buntu
<Minataku> I use Gentoo and NetBSD primarily
<rattts> ok i know what you mean but can you guys finish helping me with this. i just  right clicked and opened the menu thing
<Rukus> TM _T.  you better get a gf
<Tm_T> Rukus: like to join #kubuntu-offtopic ?
<DM|> Minataku Well yes but obviously you wouldnt ask a gentoo question here now would u
<DM|> who got kicked
<rattts> lol can i just make a .bat file and run it with wine?
<DM|> oh rukus
<DM|> no rattts
<Minataku> I can't stand GNOME, I think KDE is bloated and I seriously dislike how Ubuntu dumbs everything down
<Minataku> DM|: No, I'm here to provide support
<Dr_willis> rattts,  you could of..
<DM|> rattts its easy, right click ubuntu icon , edit menu
<rattts> ya i am in edit menu but i dont know what to do now?
<DM|> Minataku and thats fine and dandy
<Tm_T> Minataku: yes, enough
<lgkan> any idea how to configure, or what util for a logitech mx4000 will enable the side scroll on the wheel
<Minataku> On less of a distro level and more of a Linux level
<DM|> rattts select the section you wnat the "shortcut" to go, and click new item, its all very easy, you just have to look
<Minataku> Tm_T: I'm allowed to have an opinion
<Minataku> Especially since I _DO_ volunteer my time here
<angel> alguien que hable español
<angel> alguien que hable español
<Tm_T> Minataku: you are, but take that to offtopic please
<Minataku> angel #kubuntu-es
<DM|> Minataku you are, but not in here lol
<Minataku> DM|: It would seem so
<DM|> Minataku : )
<Minataku> Someone hoisted the USSR flag, it seems
<DM|> Careful
<Minataku> No opinions. Follow the state.
<Minataku> :P
<Minataku> I did explicitly avoid a certain flag
<Minataku> I'm never gonna go there
<Azzco> Still off-topic ;)
<Dr_willis> its off topic tobe talking about offtopic!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> Haha
<DM|> VNC, I can connect to my KDE desktop and view it but not control it, is there a setting im missing
<DM|> Im new to KDE
<Minataku> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_willis> DM|,  may want to check  http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdenetwork/krdc/using-krdc.html
<JJtech> Tm_T> ldconfig deffered processing now taking place.. what shud i do?
<Minataku> Oh, yeah, I forgot there's yet another stupid KDE reimplementation for VNC, as well
<DM|> Dr_willis im using xtightvncviewer not rdesktop
<rattts> ok thank for all your support people. one more question...i crtl+alt+"right arrow key" out of wow and wow dissapeared? wats up with that?
<Tm_T> JJtech: wait
<Minataku> Try the Ubuntu link from the bot
<DM|> rattts press alt cntl <opposite key> to get back
<Dr_willis> DM|,  you need to check the  kddc settings that are shareing the desktop i guess..  thats why i mentioned that site
<DM|> JJtech wait it out, its working. the hamsters are on their wheels
<rattts> i did. i went to all 4 of my desktops and wow is gone lol
<rattts> i think it closed
<JJtech> ok
<JJtech> is it ok if i type help in konsole?
<DM|> rattts running compiz?
<Minataku> rattts: Open a terminal and type ps -ax
<Minataku> Then look for it
<DM|> Dr_Willis kddc?
<Minataku> If it IS still running, it's likely you'll have to close it manually
<rattts> yes im running compiz..unfortunately i can turn my screen into a cube for some odd reason
<Dr_willis> DM|,  krdc
<Minataku> He meant krdc
<rattts> cant*
<Minataku> The stupid KDE reimplementation of VNC
<DM|> Dr_Willis KDE is the server not the client
<rattts> wat does ps -ax do?
<Dr_willis> DM|,  and yes.. you need to be sure the SERVER is not set to 'read only' type mode.
<Minataku> KDE seems to love taking things that exist and work excellently and making idiotic, broken reimplementations of them for no good reason
<DM|> rattts dont worry about that,
<rattts> ok
<Minataku> rattts: It'll list all running processes
<Minataku> DM|: Don't horn in on my assist
<DM|> rattts if  you are running compiz it clears the wow screen, shut it down and restart wow,, DO NOT RUN COMPIZ WHILE PLAYING WOW IN FULL SCREEN MODE
<rattts> hey, does linux have a ctrl+alt+delete windows equivalent...i like being able to manage my processes
<Minataku> I'm trying to get him to see if WoW did indeed stop running
<DM|> Minataku he has no need for that, thats not the problem
<rattts> ok
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Sorry then, DM|
<DM|> Minataku its ok, i wasnt calling you out about it, just trying to help
<Minataku> I thought you were just trying to push me aside
<Minataku> lol
<rattts> how do i shut compiz down again its been  a while since i installed it and i forgot how?
<Minataku> Still, sorry, DM| :)
<DM|> rattts alt F2, then metacity --replace
<DM|> : )
 * Minataku shudders
<DM|> rattts to run compiz again, AlT f2 "compiz --replace"
<Minataku> Ugh... metacity
<rattts> so in alt f2 i type in "metacity --replace"
<rattts> ok thanx
<DM|> Minataku i prefer it, but this is not the place to discus it
<Minataku> Discus!
<DM|> lol
 * Minataku pulls out a frisbee and wags his fox tails
<Minataku> :D
<Minataku> XD
<DM|> grr this vnc is making me want to scream
<Minataku> Spelling errors can be fun. :)
<Minataku> Did you check the link from ubotu?
<Minataku> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Minataku> It might have something that'll help
<rattts> ok umm in gnome, i have 4 desktop icons i can ctrl+alt+"right or left" into...when i do metacity replace i only have 2, how do i make 4?
<DM|> The thing is Minataku i can connect... but it doesnt allow me to move windows, only view
<Minataku> rattts: Well, when a male desktop icon and a female desktop icon love each other...
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> XD
<stdin> rattts: you know where to go for gnome support...
<rattts> lol i fixed it nvm
<Minataku> DM|: There's no extra info there?
<rattts> thank for all the help
<rattts> im logging out now cya guys
<Minataku> Later
<JJtech> Tm_T> uhhmm, my konsole here is still.. nothing happens.. shud i close it?
<Minataku> DM|: Hm. Perplexing problem.
<Minataku> Unfortunately, I've never used VNC.
<Tm_T> JJtech: not yet, it installed and doesn't show any error?
<Minataku> So I can't really help
<JJtech> no error
<Rukus> whats the best way to reinstall the KDE desktop back? aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ?
<DM|> Minataku yes, GNOME worked fine when i set it up the same method on a diff computer, it seems its KDE
<Tm_T> JJtech: yay! lovely :)
<Tm_T> Rukus: that
<Rukus> ok
<JJtech> but still i can't watch video at youtube
<Rukus> thx
<Tm_T> JJtech: now, open Konqueror, settings -> configure -> plugins
<Minataku> Hm
<JJtech> ok..i'll try
<Minataku> To think, if you'd just used Firefox, you'd have been vegging out on YouTube videos hours ago
<Minataku> :P
<Dr_willis> I start the kde desktop with the SystemSettings->shareing-> Desktop, and start a inviatiation, then i run vncviewer IP.it.says:#itsays and then when it connects it ASKS if i want the client to have read only access or not.  - Interesting way to do it.
<Dr_willis> its not a good idea to share the current desktop and view it at the same time in vnc viewer.. :) it was sort of like having 2 mirrors faceing each other effect. heh.
<Minataku> When I'm doing cross-network dealings, I usually just use X tunneling over SSH
<Tm_T> JJtech: there's "scan new plugins" button to hit
<Minataku> Which takes away the need to constantly retransmit an entire screen
<JJtech> Tm_T> ok
<JJtech> Tm_T> then?
<JJtech> i hit the scan button
<Tm_T> yes, when it have done the scan
<Tm_T> see the next tab
<Tm_T> if you find any flash related there, you're done
<DM|> Minataku nope nothing in that helps
<JJtech> not a thing
<ratttts> hey DM| sound doesnt work on wow lol. i did the enable background sound thing but nothing happened
<DM|> ratttts: again check out the link i gave you
<Tm_T> JJtech: hmm?
<ratttts> ok
<Tm_T> JJtech: back to konsole
<Tm_T> JJtech: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<Tm_T> JJtech: and uhm, ->
<Rukus> TM_T is that the proper way to make flash work under amd64? is to install that?
<ardchoille> Tm_T: apt-cache search "uhm"  didn't return anything
 * ardchoille hides
<Tm_T> Rukus: no idea, I have never used 64bit system
<Rukus> oh ok
<Rukus> thanks anyways
<DM|> oy this is really stinkin, VNC wont allow me to control the deskto
<Dr_willis> DM|,  when i connected KDE poped up a dialog that had a checkbox to allow the remote user to controll the desktop or not.
<windswept> hello
<Dr_willis> it also randomly generated a password.. which i found annoying. :) but i rarely use that method.
<guhhh> is there any way that i can recover my system? its all messed up!
<windswept> how do I start the installer from the live cd.
<Tm_T> windswept: it's in desktop, icon?
<ardchoille> guhhh: You're going to have to narrow it down a little more than that
<ardchoille> windswept: There should be an icon on the desktop
<windswept> tim, no icon...
<Minataku> Woohoo! I fixed the no-mouse problem in DESQview/X :D
<DM|> Dr_willis lol now its just straight up refusing connections
<Minataku> I had to load a DOS mouse driver first
<Minataku> Hooray for CuteMouse :D
<rdvon> where can I download a debian file of the purple plugin pack for pidgin?
<windswept> also, the machine currently has a version of ubuntu on it which I want to blow away. (sort of)
<Dr_willis> DM|,  im testing this on a single machine using localhost as my ip:
<ardchoille> windswept: alt+f2, type in "ubiquity" (no quotes)
<Dr_willis> DM|,  i enabled the uninvited connections, and the allow uninvited connections to controll.
<windswept> ardchoflle
<windswept> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<Dr_willis> now when i 'vncviewer localhost:0' i get a dialog that  confirms it. then it works.
<Minataku> That's rather dangerous, though
<lovre> does any1 know if i can send SMS messages over internet by some free gateway? Im trying to write an application that would send SMS' to my phone when im away from computer.. is this possible?
<lovre> sorry for OT
<Minataku> Unless you're sure that it can't get out over the network
<rdvon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<guhhh> if my system is lost, what should i copy to make a backup? /usr /var /etc /home ....?
<DM|> Dr_willis thats weird, works now.. i didnt change anything
<rdvon> I'm trying to compile pidgin.. running ./configure worked and it said to type "make".. So I did and this happens:
<rdvon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45527/
<ardchoille> Is kwrite not in the kmenu at all?
<DM|> Dr_willis lol it crashed
<Dr_willis> DM|,  dont forget the 'apply button' at the bottom. :)
<Dr_willis> DM|,  now ya know why i normally SSH into a box. and run vncserver  with a real light window manager,
<DM|> lol i did
<DM|> Dr_willis aye... lol its sad
<ardchoille> Is kwrite only a shell that uses the kde text editor component?
<Dr_willis> ive noticed a lot of the KDE control center panels. get sized where the buttons are not seen
<DM|> Dr_willis KDE is so heavy
<Minataku> And GNOME is so ugly
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> DM|,  i perfer the manual way. :) i keep icewm going (or jwm) and just a few apps that i always want running.
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<DM|> ssh for the win
<Rukus> 41 minutes to back up a DVD so far
<Minataku> Fluxbox is both very light and featureful
<Rukus> wow
<rdvon> Help plz.... :'(
<DM|> rdvon ask the question, dont ask for help
<rdvon> I asked it. >.>
<Rukus> we missed it
<Rukus> ask again
<ardchoille> rdvon: Is there some reason you're compiling instead of using the one in the repos?
<Minataku> No
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: pretty much
<DM|> rdvon sudo apt-get install pidgin
<rdvon> Not pidgin >.>
<Minataku> You don't have to ask again, we can just scroll (or look) up
<rdvon> the pidgin plugin pack
<rdvon> I meant the plugin pack.
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<DM|> Dr_willis anyway to scale down the effects and stuff so my VNC is faster
<ardchoille> rdvon: That amke file is messed up
<ardchoille> rdvon:  in "rm -f $file &&  -o $file en_AU.po"  That "-o" is an argument that is missing a command
<Minataku> lol
<ardchoille> rdvon: That's the reason for the "/bin/sh: -o: not found" error
<Downix> ok, I ran cedega no problem yesterday, but today after update, the graphics driver for my nvidia no longer seem to handle 3D at all
<Dr_willis> DM|,  use a lighter window manager/desktop. :) disable wallpaper. disable fancy themes, eyecandy, other stuff...
<Minataku> I highly recommend Fluxbox
<Dr_willis> DM|,  of course you will be turning them off on your main desktop as well..
 * Dr_willis highly reccomends jwm 
<Dr_willis> :P
<Minataku> It's extremely featureful while also being extremely light
<Minataku> He IS replacing this on his MAIN DESKTOP
<Dr_willis> It's extremely featureful while also being extremely lighter. :)
 * ardchoille looks up jwm
<Minataku> JWM is a bit light for that
<DM|> Minataku Fluxbox is too simplistic for me, i find it ugly, thats why im trying KDE
<rdvon> I use compiz fusion with a nice vista-ish style theme.
<rdvon> Flame effects optional.
<rdvon> ;)
<Dr_willis> KDE + VNC = proberly going to be slow no matter what.
<Minataku> Then forget about ever using VNC
<DM|> thats what im fearing
<DM|> im using ssh mostly
 * BonesolTeraDyne perfers afterstep for a light desktop
<Dr_willis> now freenx might be a little better.
<DM|> and running apps through ssh
<DM|> freenx doesnt have resumable sessions, or i havent found out how to do it
<Dr_willis> never noticed. :) never used freenx actually. Last i looked there was some bugs with it and gutsy.
<rdvon> I'm still getting the same compile error >.>
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: jwm reminds me of icewm
<DM|> Dr_willis worked fine for me under gnome
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  its lighter :) its about as basic as one can get and still have  a start button.
<NickPresta> rdvon, the makefiles created for my system didn't have errors in them. I don't know what to tell you
<rdvon> archdoille: so how do i fix the make file?
<NickPresta> I just compiled the plugin pack
<Minataku> Yeah, jwm is incredibly light and very nice
<johndavid> any know how to install n1 mimo wireless card driver on xubuntu?
<rdvon> I just got downloaded and configured again.
<rdvon> same error.
<Dr_willis> jwm does have some issues with twinview/dual monitors however.
<Minataku> But it's a little too light IMO for standard use
<ardchoille> rdvon: I'd contact the developer and ask him/her. You're going to have to, cuz it's simply not gonna work as it.
<Dr_willis>  I use it for vnc. and my mythtv box desktop.
<Minataku> It's good for very tight systems
<rdvon> ardchoille: is there a .deb file I could use :'(
<ratttts> whats a good media player for linux?
<ratttts> for music
<rdvon> rattts: amarok
<DM|> rythymbox i like
<Minataku> But I prefer to step up to Fluxbox for capable systems
<Minataku> Like Piyoko
<rdvon> Amarok! :)
<Minataku> ratttts: Audacious
<ratttts> wow a big mix lol
<Dr_willis> ratttts,  amarok. bmpx, songbird.
<rdvon> Of course, songbird.
<ardchoille> rdvon: Be careful with .deb's, find one made for Ubuntu, don't use one made for another distro cuz that's a bad idea.
<Minataku> Definitely use Audaciots
<Dr_willis> songbird is getting better all the time. :)
<DM|> Dr_willis they finally fix songbird of all the bugs and crashes?
<Minataku> *Audacious
<johndavid> anyone know how to run ndis wrapper?
<ratttts> honestly. which one is lightly packaged and easy to use
<Minataku> ratttts: Audacious.
<Dr_willis> DM|,  havent seen it crash on me lately.  they di release a new version last week
<rdvon> ardchoille: could you send me a precompiled .deb... plz... :'(
<Minataku> Ever use XMMS?
<DM|> rattts if you use gnome, just use rythmbox
<ratttts> ok thanks ill give it a try
<BonesolTeraDyne> rdvon: songbird... heh, I forgot about that thing.
<Downix> anyone know why an update of the system would cause 3D to fail?
<Minataku> Audacious is pretty much the exact same
<rdvon> rattts: no no no. use amarok
<rdvon> ;)
<ardchoille> rdvon: I don't have one
 * BonesolTeraDyne goes off to get the latest version
<Dr_willis> !info bmpx
<ubotu> bmpx: Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.0~rc3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2999 kB, installed size 9264 kB
<DM|> lol
<Minataku> So if you've ever used Winamp then you'll be comfortable with Audacious, too
<rdvon> ardchoille: could you compile quickly.. only takes a sec :'(
<DM|> i sense "brand" loyalty here
<Minataku> Plus, I know a developer of it
<ratttts> ok ya i used winamp
<ardchoille> rdvon: And I don't compile. If it isn't in the repos, I don't use it :)
<Minataku> So if you have problems, I can bug him for you
<ratttts> ill try audacious first
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> j/k, but you can always report any bugs, of course
<Minataku> :D
<rdvon> If rattts doesn't want access to an extensive script collection which you can download within amaroK then sure. go with the other ones :P
<Minataku> Victory is mine!
<Minataku> rdvon: Useless waste
<Minataku> He's already not using KDE because it's a bloated pile
<Dr_willis> we all need 1000+ scripts to paste what we are listing to - into irc.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ratttts> wats that command to completely remove somethign asgain?..i know it has the word purge in it
<DM|> Dr_willis omfg, i cant reboot the computer and connect via VNC
<Minataku> It's just purge
<rdvon> Minataku: well... fine... But everyone I'm talking to on pidgin knows what I'm listening to via the pidgin plugin :P
<Minataku> You need to make it a switch, though
<Dr_willis> DM|,  Now you get to learn 'trouble shooting 101' skills. :)
<ratttts> no lol its not purge
<flaccid> kopete can do that too
<Minataku> rdvon: Those scripts are incredibly annoying and also banned most places
<DM|> Dr_willis im just tired, its KDE's problem
<ratttts> its some long command to completely remove something
<rdvon> Minakatu: For im. Not on irc.
<rdvon> That'd be annoying >.>
<Minataku> I don't even use IM, thankfully
<DM|> Dr_willis KDE have an XDMCP option?
<Minataku> Considering IM is already annoying enough
<Tm_T> DM|: IIRC has already
<flaccid> xorg has xdmcp
<rdvon> Minataku: IM is the greatest thing on earth.
<flaccid> !xdmcp
<ratttts> ok let me ask it this way, what do you guys type in the termianl to completely remove some software you have installed?
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<Minataku> rdvon: The crap it is
<ratttts> ok let me ask it this way, what do you guys type in the termianl to completely remove some software you have installed?
<Minataku> It's as bad as cell phones
<flaccid> also stuff on xdcmp/think client on the ubuntu wiki
<NickPresta> rdvon, I created a deb using checkinstall. I can't promise you it will work on your system but I suppose it's worth a short?
<Tm_T> Minataku: rdvon: offtopic
<NickPresta> s/short/shot
<Minataku> ratttts: emerge --remove packagename
<rdvon> Could someone *please* compile this for me. :'(
<rdvon> http://downloads.guifications.org/plugins//Plugin%20Pack/purple-plugin_pack-2.2.0.tar.gz
<BonesolTeraDyne> Ok, that's annoying. Konqueror just decided that blogger.com doesn't need a working editor, and now the page is non-functional.
<Minataku> But that won't work for you
<Minataku> lol
<rdvon> and make a .deb
<rdvon> :(
<DM|> flaccid looks like i have to install gdm :P
<NickPresta> rdvon, look at my messages above
<rdvon> Oh thanks nic.
<rdvon> *nick
<ardchoille> rdvon: If that make file is corrupt, no one else will be able to compile it either
<flaccid> DM|: you don't have to use gdm, i guess that was what the guide was written for.. you can use kdm
<NickPresta> rdvon, meet me in #kubuntu-offtopic for the deb/information
<NickPresta> ardchoille, I just compiled it just fine on my system
<Minataku> ardchoille: It's "makefile"
<Minataku> No space
<DM|> flaccid that guide isnt written for ubuntu
<coreymon77> hey guys
<flaccid> DM|: the one on the ubuntu wiki is
<coreymon77> i have a computer on a livecd
<ardchoille> I wasn't aware the phonics police were here
<Minataku> ardchoille: There's a big difference
<husni> hye
<coreymon77> and im trying to mount a osx drive
<DM|> flaccid it linked me a tldp.org
<Minataku> Namely, if you add a space, it doesn't work right
<coreymon77> its giving me the error that its not in fstab
<flaccid> ubuntu wiki is a good place to search for anything you need to do. if its not there add it after you have done it :0
<flaccid> DM|: search the wiki...
<DM|> I am
<ardchoille> Minataku: Worked quite well for me, I added a space and irssi posted the sentence :P
<coreymon77> how would i go about puting the right information in fstab in order to mount the drive
<Minataku> ardchoille: Try naming it "make file" in your next programming project
<Minataku> It'll fail without specific instructions to make
<Tm_T> Minataku: and you can stop that offtopicing
<Minataku> At which point you're just being stupid
<ardchoille> !coc | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Minataku> Uh, if you named it "make file" in your project, that would be stupid. You can ask anyone and they'll agree.
<Minataku> I wasn't calling you stupid
<DM|> lol im gonna set it to auto login... lololo
<Minataku> I was saying that it's a stupid thing to do. :P
<Tm_T> nobody isn't renaming anything so stop it
<Minataku> Sorry, as an engineer, if it's not correct within reasonable tolerance, it's wrong.
<DM|> well we arent engineers
<rdvon> Thanks for your help everyone.
<rdvon> the 8ball loves you all.
<DM|> rdvon : )
<rdvon> The Purple 8 Ball says:  It's possible
<Minataku> Haha
<ardchoille> I love tose things
<rdvon> ;)
<Minataku> I had a real one, but it broke
<Minataku> Out of nowhere it started leaking :(
<rdvon> :(
<DM|> Dr_willis my only solution ... auto login
<Minataku> Cheap plastic 8ball
<coreymon77> so, can anyone help me mount a ppc osx drive on a dapper livecd?
<rdvon> The Purple 8 Ball says:  Certainly
<rdvon> XD
<Minataku> lol
<ardchoille> rdvon: lol
<Minataku> Dr_Willis left
<coreymon77> please, this is an emergency
<Minataku> coreymon77: It uses the Apple Partitioning Scheme
<coreymon77> Minataku: so, what do i put in fstab?
<Minataku> Is this on a PPC machine or an X86 machine?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Minataku: he\she said PPC
<Minataku> Well, when you look in /dev, you should see partition entries there
<Minataku> BonesolTeraDyne: I can take a harddrive out of a PPC machine and put it into an x86 machine
<Minataku> It'll still use whatever scheme it used in the old machine
<Minataku> coreymon77: One of those entries will probably be the partition you're looking for
<BonesolTeraDyne> Minataku: ? Wha? I answered your question...
<coreymon77> Minataku: i know the partition
<Minataku> BonesolTeraDyne: An HDD from a PPC Mac can be put into an x86 PC
<DM|> later all
<coreymon77> Minataku: thats not the point
<coreymon77> Minataku: its a laptop
<coreymon77> Minataku: and the partition is hda3
<Minataku> coreymon77: What filesystem did you use?
<BonesolTeraDyne> Minataku: That's a given, but I was just answering your question on what coreymon said.
<coreymon77> Minataku: i still need to know what to put in fstab
<Minataku> HFS+ ?
<Minataku> UFS?
<coreymon77> Minataku: whatever was the default
<coreymon77> Minataku: because its my moms computer
<Minataku> I don't know what that is
<coreymon77> Minataku: and she wouldnt do anything out of the ordinary
<Minataku> We'll try both then
<coreymon77> Minataku: any way to find out, with konsole maybe
<Minataku> Yes, you can try file -zrks /dev/hda3
<Minataku> That SHOULD read the fs and give the report
<Minataku> If it's HFS+, it should be easy
<Minataku> If it's UFS, it may be impossible
<rattts> hey people.  i have compiz installed. why wont a cube desktop show up?
<Minataku> First, you can try seeing if the kernel can figure it out
<Minataku> Just type "sudo mount /dev/hda3 /<someemptydirectory>"
<stdin> rattts: 1) you have to activate that plugin, 2) support in #compiz-fustion
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. My HD just did a  backflip on me.. AGAIN.. weird
<Dr_willis> ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<Minataku> If it fails, it'll complain and we'll be a bit stuck
<Dr_willis> :)at elast i got some error messages however
<Minataku> Heh
<nosrednaekim> rattts: install ccsm
<Minataku> Too bad they're practically useless
<coreymon77> Minataku: heres what it says
<r_> Anyone figure out how to move widgets? I can only rotate them...
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: check the cables?
<coreymon77>  /dev/hda3: writable, no read permission
<Dr_willis> res 51/40:00:9d:f1:60/00:00:00:00:00/e2 Emask 0x9 (media error) - Hmm so 0 is this a sign that my hd is getting ready to die a big death?
<Minataku> coreymon77: Do it with sudo then
<stdin> r_: kde4 support in #kde4-devel
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i will do that in a min. Its sata.. Hmm.. could be the cable is pinched i guess.
<Minataku> Dr_Willis: Ah, that's a better error
<Minataku> And it could very well be on it's way out
<coreymon77> Minataku: Macintosh HFS Extended version 4
<Minataku> Oooooh
<Dr_willis> Hmm. i hope not - its a fairly new 500gb hd. :)
<bmk789> i need a good program that will do RSS, podcasts, and video podcasts all together, is there something good like this
<Dr_willis>   well be back in a little bit.
<bmk789> like miro + rss feeds
<Minataku> Now, to see if the kernel supports HFS+
<Minataku> Or if you need a userland tool
<coreymon77> Minataku: i dont need anything complicated
<coreymon77> Minataku: i just need a way to get the data from the hd
<stdin> Minataku: CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=m     (from "grep HFS /boot/config-2.6.22-14-generic")
<Minataku> Okay
<Minataku> In that case
<coreymon77> stdin: this is a dapper livecd though
<coreymon77> stdin: does it use the same kernel?
<stdin> hmm, nope
<stdin> let me see if i can find out if dapper has it...
<Minataku> coreymon77: sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/hda3 /<emptydirectoryasmountpoint>
<Minataku> Or try that
<guhhh> im having problems with permissions in the compromised system... is there any way i can copy the files that im having permissions problems to copy?
<Minataku> If it fails, then you're up crap creek :\
<stdin> coreymon77: what kernel version do you have>
<Minataku> BTW: HFS is a pain in the ass with it's dual fork system
<Minataku> You'll probably have to do some crazy crap to get the data correctly
<coreymon77> stdin: 2.6.15-26-powerpc
<Minataku> I.E. the data forks and not the resource forks
<coreymon77> Minataku: well that may be, but it doesnt matter now
<Minataku> Of course, the Mac will require both
<DaSkreech> guhhh: sudo ?
<Minataku> Because Macs frickin' suck ass in that kind of way
<coreymon77> Minataku: thats not the point!
<Tm_T> !ohmy | Minataku
<Minataku> I gave you the command
<Minataku> Try it already
<mneptok> Minataku: teh Nac no longer uses resource and data forks.
<Minataku> Tm_T: "Ass" is not a swear word anymore
<mneptok> *the
<ubotu> Minataku: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Minataku> Come back to 2007 from 1950
<coreymon77> stdin: will it work?
<stdin> Minataku: don't be rude
<Minataku> mneptok: It does if it uses HFS+
<stdin> coreymon77: looking
<mneptok> Minataku: no, it doesn't
<Minataku> Which I believe is still an option
<Minataku> Funny, since the dual forks is what HFS is MADE FOR
<mneptok> Minataku: HFS and HFS+ both support forks, but only Classic MacOS uses them
<Minataku> coreymon77: You can try typing the damn command and seeing if it will
<Minataku> But if you don't actually want any help, then that's fine too
<guhhh> DaSkreech: no, im trying with k3b
<stdin> coreymon77: yeah, same config as the newer kernels
<coreymon77> stdin: thanks
<Minataku> You can scroll up to find it. I don't care to repeat it.
<Minataku> In fact, I'm done for tonight.
<Minataku> Y'all can help yourselves.
 * Minataku walks off
 * mneptok laughs
<stdin> Minataku: as a warning, behave or don't speak
<Minataku> I already said I'm done
<mneptok> and yet there you are.
<Minataku> My apologies for my behavior, but I'm rather frustrated
<mneptok> this planet has that effect on people.
<Minataku> So I'm stepping back
 * genii hands Minataku a soothing coffee
 * Minataku downs it in one gulp
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Thanks XD
<DaSkreech> guhhh: I don't know waht the problem space is
 * mneptok hands Minataku a soothing metadone prescription and a copy of Dom Giampolo's "FS Design With The Be Filesystem"
<mneptok> +h
<Minataku> lol
 * Minataku shreds the perscription and just reads the book
<genii> heh I have a book like that
<mneptok> good read. Dom's at Apple now.
<Minataku> I'm not a big drug guy
<mneptok> and probably more frustrated than you ;)
<Minataku> Only what I'm perscribed by an actual doctor
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> If he's at Apple, he must be
<Minataku> He lost his GOOD job because of them
<Minataku> Now he's a slave there instead
<coreymon77> YES!
<ardchoille> coreymon77: It works?
<mneptok> it's more what he wants to do for Apple vs. what The Steve wants him to do for Apple
<Minataku> coreymon77: You'd have been saying that 15 minutes ago if you had tried the command when I gave it to you
<mneptok> Minataku: don't make me shove you out the airlock
 * mneptok *raar*s halfheartedly
<Minataku> Hey, I have a point, don't I? :P
<nosrednaekim> Minataku: you sound like my little bro..
<mneptok> yes. sadly, at the moment, it's at the top of your head. :P
 * genii examines Minataku's pointiness
<genii> ;)
<Dr_willis> Perverts! :)
 * BluesKaj doesn't see the point ...of the discussion
<Dr_willis> well backing up stuff off this hd.. befor it dies..
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  its like a Broken Pencil.
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Minataku> I gave him the command, and he chose to ignore it. The worst that would have happened if he had typed it and there had NOT been HFS+ support would have been an error.
<Minataku> Sorry, but that is one of my all time buttons, being ignored when I'm helping someone
<Minataku> You push that one, and I'm over the edge
<Dr_willis> Huh? did you say somthing? :P
<BluesKaj> give the guy a medal or somebody pat him on the back or something :)
<Minataku> It's really the utmost in disrespect, as if my help isn't good enough or something
<stdin> Minataku: regardless of others behaviour, it's not an excuse to mirror it. just rise above it and relax
<Minataku> Sorry, but when I'm disrespected, I don't feel much like giving respect back
<stdin> then respect the channel if not the user you're helping
<stdin> (and the other users in the channel)
<Minataku> Either way, I'm sorry for getting out of hand
<stdin> ok, forgiven :)
<Minataku> I'm sure you've had times like this :P
<Minataku> I just don't tend to handle them as well as others. XD
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Coffee?
<Minataku> Don't drink it
<Minataku> Caffiene has no effect on me anyway
<stdin> I compile something when I'm upset, like the kernel or something. when it's done I'm too tired to be angry :p
<DaSkreech> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<genii> DaSkreech: :)
<Minataku> Everything I tried to compile today failed and pissed me off. XD
<genii> tm_t added !coffee for me today
<stdin> Minataku: that's why the gnu folk added the "rm" command
<angel> XD
<biovore> rm -- remove microsoft :-P
<Minataku> Yeah, but using it in that case is admitting failure :P
<stdin> biovore: no, that's mkfs :p
<Tm_T> yes yes
<Tm_T> Minataku: no reason to misbehaviour
<Minataku> We already established that
<DaSkreech> Hey
<NickPresta> there needs to be a "simulate" option for `rm`. Doing something like `rm -rfs /*` when I'm upset with my computer would make me feel better =D
<Tm_T> yup yup
<DaSkreech> if you had a blank file system what would you need to add to it to start apt-getting ?
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm still a tad angry
<Minataku> DaSkreech: A kernel, for one
<DaSkreech> NickPresta: that's what chroots are for :)
<DaSkreech> Minataku: Well a live cd could suply that
<Minataku> Libraries would be nice, too
<Minataku> XD
<mneptok> Minataku: people ignore my advice all the time. and with all due respect, mine's worth more than yours. you learn to let people make their own beds.
<Tm_T> yup
<Minataku> I'll partially ignore your comment, mneptok
<stdin> let them crawl back :)
<mneptok> Minataku: your *Ubuntu advice will be worth as much as mine when we share an office. :)
<Minataku> Well if it's buntu advice :P
<mneptok> BeOS and any Apple OS, too. i've worked in those sausage factories, as well.
<Minataku> I've used BeOS
<Minataku> I also have fair experiece with A/UX
<mneptok> it's a great OS. if this is 1994.
<Minataku> Which I must admit, is the best OS to ever come out of Apple
<Minataku> They should have stuck with that one
<DaSkreech> Haiku!!!
<naelrssinssrig> good evening all and happy thanksgiving to usa irc'ers
<mneptok> DaSkreech: necrophilia is *really* unattractive ;)
<jacob> hello, what are the packages i need to install to give dvd playback
<Minataku> <.<
<Minataku> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mneptok> jacob: or just install VLC
<naelrssinssrig> I hate jumping into a chat room new and asking for help but this one has been kicking my butt for 3 days
<jacob> mneptok: i did install vlc but i can't get past the first menu
<jacob> mneptok: like i press play disc, and then dvd (titles) but it plays like a 15 second clip
<naelrssinssrig> anyone out there have a one of these acer aspire 5520 laptops and having problem getting kubuntu to boot
<mneptok> jacob: menus are usually a different track on the DVD. try skipping to the next track.
<DaSkreech> mneptok: It was the only really innovative OS for lie .. a long time
<DaSkreech> naelrssinssrig: you do realise that's what this channel is for? :)
<Minataku> Then Jobs went and ruined it
<jacob> mneptok: after it plays the 15 sec thing it basically acts like its the end of the playlist
<DaSkreech> naelrssinssrig: did you try any cheat codes?
<Minataku> IDDQD
<Minataku> j/k
<Minataku> XD
<mneptok> DaSkreech: but there were fundamental problems that are not easily remedied
<naelrssinssrig> what channel is this
<naelrssinssrig> kubuntu channel right
<Tm_T> please please stop that offtopic
<DaSkreech> naelrssinssrig: kubuntu support .. to fix your problems
<Pyrobyte> hello all whenever i try to open amarok i get this error "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: Permission denied." it opens and works, but there is no system tray icon. i do not have kde installed but was told to come here as you may know more about amarok any ideas
<naelrssinssrig> right .. I am having problems
<mneptok> DaSkreech: (e.g. lack of a decent netstack and half-right POSIX compliance)
<naelrssinssrig> kubuntu won't boot on this laptop
<DaSkreech> naelrssinssrig: live cd ?
<naelrssinssrig> no the live cd works just fine.. and installs...
<DaSkreech> ah
<naelrssinssrig> when I reboot... I end up in a busybox ash
<DaSkreech> what does the install do?
<DaSkreech> with no errors?
<NickPresta> Pyrobyte, is that the only error you get?
<Pyrobyte> i used to gat another error about dcopserver but it doesn't come up anymore
<naelrssinssrig> found on tht ubuntu forums that it is appeantly the acpi that the hard drive controller uses.. and noacpi in grub doens't help the boot
<soviet> why kubuntu stinks so much ?
<NickPresta> soviet, that is your opinion.
<BonesolTeraDyne> soviet: How does it stink?
<naelrssinssrig> the install goes great... no problems
<soviet> in a lot of special ways
<Pyrobyte> wait, i found the system tray icon, its in a window not the tray
<soviet> exact same problem heare
<soviet> is the update manager
<soviet> can't stop stinking
<DaSkreech> naelrssinssrig: so It's never booted?
<Tm_T> soviet: are you ranting or asking help?
<naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: no it always fails.. even in recovery mode ends in busybox
<genii> naelrssinssrig: By any chance was it the server install? No gui with that one
<naelrssinssrig> genii: no it was graphical...
<DaSkreech> genii: that wouldn't explain bustbox
<DaSkreech> Busybox
<genii> DaSkreech: Yeah, true should just give regular shell
<naelrssinssrig> and the 64 bit won't even boot to the install desktop
<NickPresta> Pyrobyte, you may need to `find ~ -user root -group root` and see if there are any files related to amarok owned by root. If there are, `chown yourusername:yourusername /path/to/file`
<Pyrobyte> NickPresta: i will give it a go thanks
<naelrssinssrig> I have been using linux for bout 10 years... this is the first problem I have not been able to figure out myself
<naelrssinssrig> kubuntu is one 4 of my 5 comptuers...
<naelrssinssrig> er is on
<naelrssinssrig> I have read that opensuse works on this laptop.. and someone else suggested fedora 8 but I want Kubuntu/Ubuntu...
<Pyrobyte> NickPresta: only output is "/home/mitchell/.kde/socket-ubuntu    /home/mitchell/.rnd"
<naelrssinssrig> I didn't try Ubuntu because both K and U come from teh same package sources.. it wouldn't help do ya think?
<DaSkreech> No it wouldn't
<naelrssinssrig> didn't think so
<DaSkreech> is there a list of the cheatcodes
<DaSkreech> I forget
<DaSkreech> I recall there are two powermanagement cheat codes
<DaSkreech> noapci and another one
<DaSkreech> It may be the other one that you need
<DaSkreech>  noapci always seems to work for me so far
<NickPresta> Pyrobyte, yes, the folder .kde/socket-YOURHOSTNAME is owned by root but the files instead shouldn't be (at least they aren't on my system). I don't know how else to help you. Try asking in #amarok
<NickPresta> !boot | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Pyrobyte> NickPresta: thanks
<NickPresta> should be in BootOptions
<weenus> test
<naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech I tried both cheat codes and ended up in the busybox
<weenus> testing
<DaSkreech> naelrssinssrig: what's the hard drive controller?
<naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: lemme see if I can figure it out in this vista crap.. one sec
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> That's normally easier in the live Cd
<soviet> stinky
<soberon> Hi... Please: I am trying to share files, but says: "SMB and NFS servers are not installed..." Which package(s) I must to install? Thanks in advance
<soviet> why are you all speaking about kubuntu ?
<soviet> if you can go out and fuck
<NickPresta> lol
<BonesolTeraDyne> Thanks
<Dr_Willis_> The babes dig linux
<genii> Well, the nerdy ones
<Dr_Willis_> Nerdy babes... drooooooooollll....
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<Tm_T> stop
 * genii stops
<Dr_Willis_> I leave for a few min.. and all heck breaks out.
<naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: I can't find it in vista.. it isn't where it should be..
<metaborn> hi
<DaSkreech> naelrssinssrig: the theme song of Vista
<Tm_T> !samba | soberon
<ubotu> soberon: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
 * DaSkreech hums Noooothing is where it should be
<naelrssinssrig> haha
<DaSkreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<DaSkreech> Though that's probably defunct now
<DaSkreech> naelrssinssrig: #ubuntuforums is maybe your best bet
<naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: I have worn out the forums... that is why I ended up here
<soberon> Yes... but what package is needed for it?... I can see other machines in the net, but if I try to share one of my files theese announcement appears
<naelrssinssrig> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=565213&highlight=acer+5520
<naelrssinssrig> that is the closest I found to my exact problem
<DaSkreech> naelrssinssrig: I'm guessing if you figure out the chipset that's making the kernel hurl you will be a long way to the fix
<DaSkreech>  #ubuntuforums is an irc chan that would probably be able to help you narrow it down quickly
<naelrssinssrig> ok I will try there...
<naelrssinssrig> thanks daskreech
<DaSkreech> Sure
<naelrssinssrig> I will reboot with the live cd and find the exact chipset..
<naelrssinssrig> daskreech: just do the kinfo?
<metaborn>  /msg nickserv identify Valexor9
<DaSkreech> sudo lshw | less works for me
<DaSkreech> Whoot :)
<DaSkreech> Time to have a personal chat with nickserv
<metaborn> I'm new to this, it's a pain
<metaborn> Trying to register my nic
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<stdin> metaborn: the name metaborn has already been registered 2 years 18 weeks 2 days (5h 28m 18s) ago
<metaborn> Thank you
<metaborn> I know, I registered it a long time ago, but I forgot the password
<stdin> metaborn: you have to get a staffer to drop it for you so you can register it
<metaborn> How do I do that?
<metaborn> how do I get a hold of a staffer?
<metaborn> I'm looking though the faq right now
<DaSkreech> #freenode might help
<metaborn> Thank you
<DaSkreech> I thought they nuked people who didn't log in?
<stdin> or /who freenode/staff/*
<Minataku> Not here they don't
<coreymon77> okay guys
<coreymon77> new question
<coreymon77> if i boot this computer into target disk mode
<coreymon77> and connect this computer and the other laptop through firewire cable
<coreymon77> how do i get the dapper livecd kubuntu to recognize and mount my target disk mode laptop as an hd an mount it
<coreymon77> so that i can take the files from the hard drive and move them to my computer
<surgy> yo
<angel> tu
<angel> el
<surgy> i need help compiling a program anyone up to the task?
<coreymon77> you guys do know what target disk mode is right?
<genii> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<surgy> genii: lol how did i know your answer? actually i was looking for application specific help, im trying to compile pcsx2 and it doesnt have a make file or a config file, and was wandering if a guru such as yourself might be of some assistance?
<coreymon77> oky
<coreymon77> lets try this
<coreymon77> how do i set up a bcm43xx wifi card on a dapper livecd without an internet connection on that computer
<Naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: Nvidia.. almost everything is nvidia.. wtf it should work
<genii> surgy: Normally yes but tonight I am weary and only giving the simple fast answers LOL
<stdin> surgy: post (to pastebin) what "ls" shows in the dir
<surgy> genii: lol thnx anyways
<genii> !info pcsx2
<ubotu> Package pcsx2 does not exist in gutsy
<genii> hmm
<genii> what is it?
<surgy> http://pastebin.ca/794471
<surgy> a ps2 emulator
<stdin> !info pcsx
<ubotu> pcsx: Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.699df-rc3-1 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<genii> Aaah ok
<surgy> as in playstation 2
<stdin> like that ^?
<surgy> yeah but pcsx is the playstation one emu i want the playstation 2 emu which is called pcsx2
<DaSkreech> Naelrssinssrig: you said this series is known to have problems?
<se7en> !gimp
<Naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: yea I found a forum post with the same problems I have the series doesn't have them just this one laptop in the series
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<stdin> surgy: it has .am and .ac files (automake/autoconf), make sure you install autoconf and autotools-dev, then run "autoreconf"
<surgy> stdin: any ideas?
<stdin> surgy: that should make a configure script
<surgy> stdin: ok
<genii> surgy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399165
 * genii sips
<Naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: most of the aspire 5520's have a few wireless driver problems or the video but they are most fixed with the restricted drivers packages... mine the 5520-5716 seems to be the only one with this boot problem
<stdin> what type of evil app donesn't even have a README??
<genii> stdin: That IS evil
<surgy> stdin: it has one in a subdirectory but its very vague and missleading, also the configure script is going to make me a make file right?
<stdin> surgy: configure is easy (for the user)
<stdin> ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<surgy> yeah but when i run ./configure it should create a make file right?
<surgy> kewl
<stdin> (that installs to /usr/local)
<genii> the url I gave has about 3 steps involved to make the program, ubuntu-specific
<DaSkreech> Naelrssinssrig: that's the 5520 G ?
<surgy> got some errors
<Naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: it has an nvidia 8400M G video card so I figure that is what t hey are talking about it is the 5520-5716
<surgy> stdin: http://pastebin.ca/794474
<stdin> surgy: did it make a configure tho?
<surgy> stdin: yes sir!
<stdin> then who cares! :p
<stdin> run it and roll :)
<surgy> stdin: this cares:
<surgy> ./configure: line 1706: syntax error near unexpected token `pcsx2,0.9.4'
<surgy> ./configure: line 1706: `AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE(pcsx2,0.9.4)'
<stdin> hmmmmm
<surgy> which is relevant to the above errors right?
<Naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834115411
<stdin> surgy: it may be using a different version of autoconf
<genii> I just built the thing while you were discussing it using exactly the info supplied at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399165
<stdin> go for the guide then :p ^
<genii> Bah I'm getting cranky LOL
<surgy> stdin: can you clarify this? "If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow."
<DaSkreech> Naelrssinssrig: I guess grabbing a daily would be out of the picture for you
<surgy> genii: lol you built pcsx2?
<rdvon> I know this is a stupid question BUT
<rdvon> how do i access the mini player in amarok?
<genii> yes, just now
<Naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<genii> surgy:yes, just now
<stdin> surgy: remember when I said "configure is easy (for the user)" ?
<Naelrssinssrig> A daily release?
<stdin> surgy: well autoconf (the thing that makes configure) is pure evil, in fact it's nickname is 'autohell'
<surgy> genii: yeah i tried that post it doesnt work for me.....
<genii> Weird. Maybe I have additional libs installed
<surgy> stdin: lol im prolly a bit green to be doing battle with demons :)
<apparle> DaSkreech: My installer crashed while cpying installation logs(97%) . Reinstall is required or not
<surgy> if only i could get genii to send me his prebuilt source :) or whould that even work?
<stdin> surgy: I've used linux for, well, ever. I don't get automake and I never will!
<DaSkreech> hi apparle
<se7en> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<surgy> stdin: well it said something about making tokens legitimate?
<apparle> DaSkreech: hi
<weenus> #
<Naelrssinssrig> conky is a system monitor
<Naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: are you talking about a daily release do you think that might help?
<stdin> surgy: to fix that you'd need to learn autotools, there are only about 10 people in the world that really understand autotools and I'm not one of them
<weenus> excuse me I'm learning kopete as an irc client
<DaSkreech> Naelrssinssrig: they have a new ubuntu CD built every day you could get the one for the latest hardy release and see if that works >_<
<Naelrssinssrig> DaSkreech: ouch... I guess it couldn't hurt to try..
<apparle> daskreech: what do you say
<surgy> stdin: oh :( well this blows, why whould a software dev make a package and add it to the repos then make a better version of it and not add the better one to the repos? or even make a deb for that matter.....
<DaSkreech> apparle: does it boot?
<weenus> so I'll sending up message that won'[t warant a response
<genii> surgy: I have my system set up to compile with dynamic libs so it likely will do you no good anyhow if yer missing the lib thats on mine
<DaSkreech> surgy: time?
<stdin> surgy: did you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399165 ?
<surgy> stdin: yeah and i tried it twice, i guess i can try it again, the other two atempts failed
<surgy> DaSkreech: ?
<apparle> daskreech: yes
<surgy> DaSkreech: gotcha :)
<DaSkreech> apparle: ok apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<surgy> man i really want this program
<genii> stdin: He said he tried it, yes. But then he has 0.9.4 code and not 0.9.3 which is what I just made (per the post)
<apparle> DaSkreech: why should i do that??
<DaSkreech> apparle: the install crashed but it boots?
<DaSkreech> Naelrssinssrig: this is a production laptop?
<weenus> /#join
<apparle> DaSkreech:yes and I also have the desktop
<surgy> genii: good point
<surgy> genii: i guess sourceforge might have the older source?
<genii> surgy: I imagine so
<apparle> DaSkreech:yes and I also have the fully functional desktop desktop. installer crashed after installing grub while copying the installation logs(97%)
<genii> I got it by the svn
<surgy> ok ill check it out
<DaSkreech> apparle: Oh .. Pfft
<surgy> genii: can you verify the compile by running the program? if you have time of course?
<genii> ok hangon
<genii> bah. Crashes and burns :(
<surgy> :(
 * genii fumes
<surgy> genii: error?
<apparle> now does anybody know how to install PCTel HSP56 modem (I don't want  to change the kernel)
<genii> core dump
<se7en> does someone know a good type writing trainer
<surgy> se7en: mmorpg
<surgy> :)
<apparle> se7en: I also want one
<genii> surgy: No error. Immediate core dump
<apparle> surgy: from where to get mmorpg
<surgy> genii: any ideas?
<genii> surgy: Not ofhand
<surgy> apparle: was a joke mmorpg is a genre of games play them it will make you better at typing :)
<apparle> does someone know a good type writing trainer
<surgy> genii: where did you get your 9.3 source?
<genii> from the svn command. So it may then be whatever was in there
<apparle> how to install the PCTel modem
<genii> (I need more coffee)
<surgy> ok thnx
<genii> apparle: the command:  apt-cache search typ|grep tutor       gives some install candidates for typing tutors
<weenus> apparle: there is a Mavis Beacon like program for Ubuntu I will find it for you.
<Dr_Willis> mavis bacon does work under wine. :)
<sparr> how can i find the UUID of an ext3 partition?
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Dr_Willis> or ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid (i think)
<genii> sparr: sudo blkid /dev/whatever
<DaSkreech> apparle: kde-edu has some good ones
<weenus> apparle: I just tyuped typing tutor into synaptic and 8 programs came up. tuxtype, ktouch, junior typing
<weenus> there is no end to open source bounty
<DaSkreech> Ktouch
<DaSkreech>  that was it :)
<sparr> thanks
<apparle> how to pen passworded rar files
<cs__> arrrrrrghdth
<cs__> ati fglrx GL is still stuck at mesa no matter what i try on that cchtml wiki >_<
<cs__> 7.10.
<DaSkreech> apparle: try unrar
<wilson> cat /etc/fstab is basically the same thing isn't it ?
<DaSkreech> NetersLandreau: ping
<soberon> In order to edit a config file, What text editor is used?... kate do not works
<apparle> daskreech: i have it
<DaSkreech> wilson: as ?
<cs__> fglrx is working, opengl is not
<wilson> "blkid"
<DaSkreech> !doesntwork | soberon
<ubotu> soberon: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<surgy> genii: how do i use the svn code?
<weenus> soberon: It doesn't matter what editor you use, you have to have permissions to write to the file your editiing
<genii> eg:    svn co https://pcsx2.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/pcsx2 pcsx2
<genii> fetches it
<soberon> well... from console with # kate /etc/samba/smab.conf says some as cannot connect to xserver
<surgy> in the address bar of a browser?
<DaSkreech> soberon: ah you want a command line editor?
<DaSkreech> soberon: try nano
<genii> oh, I used bash instead of sh as in the instructions.
<wilson> i would be lost without mc aka midnight commander
<genii> surgy: No, at command line
<surgy> gotcha thnx :)
<soberon> Thanks... i come from Debian an used gedit
<cs__> i like vi
<soberon> Thanks again... I will try nano
<apparle> any one who uses a PCTel modem
<twylight> beep
<cs__> no one knows how to fix my mesa gl software problem? :(
<DaSkreech> cs__: what does mesa do?
<cs__> daskreech - be really slow :P
<apparle>  :(
<cs__> i want to have hardware gl rendering on my x850 gt radeon in fglrx
<surgy> genii: so its built now how do i install/run it?
<DaSkreech> Which fglrx ?
<cs__> the new 7.11 one
<wilson> surgy: what are you compiling ?
<surgy> pcsx2
<cs__> i'm not touching the older 8.3x drivers from the repositories with a stick
<cs__> they're poor at GLSL
<apparle> modem :( :(
<wilson> have you run configure yet ?
<surgy> lol :)
<DaSkreech> ..
<DaSkreech> wouldn't 8 be better than 7 ?
<surgy> there is no configure
<cs__> DaSkreech: i'm referring to a different version number
<DaSkreech> !winmodem | apparle
<genii> surgy: just run the pcsx2   eg in same dir you just built it, or copy the file someplace accessible:   ./pcxs2
<ubotu> apparle: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<wilson> i see, well there's make install   but who knows where it will put it
<cs__> 7.11 is basically 8.433
<wilson> usually in /usr/local
<DaSkreech> How?
<cs__> the 8.4x fglrx driver has massive speed improvement
<surgy> genii: there is no executable
<cs__> and aiglx
<DaSkreech> Right i heard
<genii> surgy: cd pcxs2; sudo bash install.sh all; ./pcsx2
<genii> surgy: cd pcxs2; sudo bash build.sh all; ./pcsx2                     rather
<surgy> genii: ../GS.h:41:21: error: GL/glew.h: No such file or directory
<genii> bah
<apparle> DaSkreech: i am unable to understand what the page says. would you explain it
<flaccid> correct place to add a path to the user shell path?
<DaSkreech> apparle: Wooooah :)
<surgy> genii: any idea what dependancy is cuasing that one?
<DaSkreech> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genii> surgy: I would recommend to diligently read the url I provided earlier. Install the packages which are specified there before doing the command provided above. Especially important to install the Nvidia CG toolkit as specified there.
<flaccid> ah ~/.profile
<DaSkreech> flaccid: ~/.bash_profile shoudl work
<surgy> genii: yes sir and thank you sir for your patients and all of your help, i shale return informed and compiled :) thanks again!
<flaccid> ~/.profile is where it is but it calls that anyway
<apparle> DaSkreech:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<DaSkreech> apparle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/PcTel
<DaSkreech> that's old thought
<DaSkreech> though
<DaSkreech> and very Gnome centric
<DaSkreech> apparle: You have kppp ?
<apparle> DaSkreech: yes
<genii> stdin: Got some aspirin? ;)
<stdin> genii: no, but plenty of paracetamol
<genii> heh
<DaSkreech> apparle: but you can't dial out?
<genii> Well, bedtime for me.
<apparle> DaSkreech: when i query the modem it says 'unable to open the modem'
<DaSkreech> !find pctel
<flaccid> hmm hopeful: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SimpleXModeSelection
<twylight> pwnd
 * DaSkreech hordes the !coffee
<twylight> !coffee
<ubotu> Package/file pctel does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<DaSkreech> !find linmodem
<ubotu> Package/file linmodem does not exist in gutsy
<DaSkreech> hmm
<cs__> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide hrm
<DaSkreech> apparle: can you type sudo modprobe linmodem for me ?
<apparle> DaSkreech: i am online on windows
<DaSkreech> Right. of course
<DaSkreech> !linmodem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linmodem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !linmodems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linmodems - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> apparle: Gutsy right?
<apparle> DaSkreech: yes
<weenus> How do I get the normal irc commands to work with this?
<weenus> This kopete is giving me fits
<DaSkreech> apparle: are you registered with Nickserv ?
<DaSkreech> weenus: you irc in kopete ?
<weenus> #nick wenus
<apparle> DaSkreech: what is that
<weenus> see that doesn't work
<DaSkreech> It's /nick
<DaSkreech> apparle: Never mind then :)
<awag> hello all
<wenus> testing
<DaSkreech> wenus: Not that hard
<DaSkreech> !hi | awag
<ubotu> awag: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<wenus> alright cool
<apparle> DaSkreech: tell me how to register
<DaSkreech> !register | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<wenus> Isn't there a simpler way that this: apparle: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<awag> anyone ever have a problem, where about 5 hours after logging into kde, all of a sudden video playback stops working,. avi mpg wmv, in every player that i have installed stops displaying video correctly, only sound
<awag> this only has happened since my upgrade to gutsy
<Tm_T> awag: nvidia?
<awag> yes, geforce 6 series, compiz fusion
<Tm_T> awag: try this: ctrl+alt+F4 and ctrl+alt+F7
<awag> Tm_T, first one brings me to tty4 after showing some weird artifacts on the screen
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and latter should bring you back
<awag> correct
<Tm_T> does video playback works now?
<awag> Tm_T, yes ! :)
<awag> lol
<awag> wtf
<Tm_T> nvidia driver issue
<Tm_T> neext
<awag> haha
<awag> thanks man
<Tm_T> np
<awag> is it an issue regardless if i am using compiz or not?
<Tm_T> well OpenGL does help to trigger it so kinda yes
<Tm_T> but you can't fully avoid it
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: want to fix a Linmodem? :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: nope sorry :)
<awag> lol
<DaSkreech> Bugger :)
<nano> hola
<awag> hi
<DaSkreech> vi
<DaSkreech> I mean
<DaSkreech> hi
<nano> alguien sabe como instalar java en x86
<Tm_T> !es | nano
<ubotu> nano: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<nano> gracias
<cs__> ha ha, 'vi'
<awag> is that the bot speaking spanish?
<cs__> glad my tv card works great in 7.10 though
<apparle> DaSkreech:when i become online again i will tell you the result of 'sudo modprobe linmodem'
<apparle> bye everyone
<cs__> i miss recording and 60fps though :(
<DaSkreech> apparle: bye
<cs__> kdetv doesn't seem featureful and mythtv expects me to have the entire kitchen sink
<flaccid> try tvtime
<awag> cs_, i've been thinking about getting a tv in card, what is the one that you have working in kubuntu?
<cs__> Encore ENLTV-FM
<cs__> it's not very good (it was $20 lol)
<cs__> in previous kubuntu versions it crashed the kernel
<awag> cs_, sweet
<awag> hehe
<angel> !es | nano  ----> what purpot?
<cs__> the tv card lacks closed captioning support
<cs__> and is mono sound only
<awag> mono sound, that kinda sucks
<cs__> yea :(
<awag> i can do without closed captioning though
<cs__> it's also windows dependent and has crappy software for windows
<cs__> i'm hoping linux will suit this card better :P
<DaSkreech> !en | angel
<ubotu> angel: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<angel> ok
 * cs__ sudo apt-get install tvtime
<angel> who is ubotu ?   an robot?     (question)
<awag> he is a space robot
<DaSkreech> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<awag> hey, another question, does anyone here ever get random full system freezes? like the kind that you can't kill X or switch to another tty
<slaestat> Hi im new in kununtu
<angel> ok thank of all
<angel> kununtu ---> is new distro linux ???  sorry n_n
<bazhang> not that new-several years old now
<awag> kununtu is kubuntu for nuns
<DaSkreech> awag: I do
<DaSkreech> slaestat: Welcome
<angel> thank you
<slaestat> :o, sorry i thouht all you are using kubuntu because this is the default irc chat with it
<slaestat> tnx
<DaSkreech> angel: It's still kinda young but not young enough to think of it as young :)
<awag> DaSkreech, was that in response to the system freezes?
<slaestat> sorry for my write, i dont speak english very well
<DaSkreech> Yes
<slaestat> jeejje
<DaSkreech> slaestat: Which language ?
<slaestat> spanish
<awag> DaSkreech, awesome, any idea what causes yours?
<DaSkreech> !es | slaestat
<ubotu> slaestat: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> awag: almost sure it's X drivers
<slaestat> tnx, but im just want chat, jejeje i can use ubuntu/kubuntu
<twylight> slae
<DaSkreech> !offtopic | slaestat  :-)
<slaestat> im not expert but, at least i can chat and use oficce
<ubotu> slaestat  :-): #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<slaestat> jejeje
<twylight> !offtopic
<DaSkreech> I win :)
<Tm_T> meh
<twylight> needless pissing contest
<twylight> I need a smoke <.>
<DaSkreech> awag: if I SSH in X is taking up over 90% CPU
<Tm_T> twylight: what?
<twylight> I said no contest is required for getting to the !offtopic command first
<slaestat> ok i dont know how can i change chanel :P
<twylight> and that I need to ingest some nice toxic nicotine
<bazhang> slaestat: type /join #channelname
<twylight> slaestat: /join #channelnamehere
<twylight> oh wow
<bazhang> heh
<twylight> so close
<awag> DaSkreech, I usually get it when I have about 50 firefox tabs open for too long, but today I got it randomly when I was just looking around in the compiz-fusion settings menu, firefox wasn't even running, weird
<twylight> I'm not on the ball today
<bazhang> twylight: get any sleep? :}
<twylight> awag: I've found that many GL desktop apps mess with other apps that run
<twylight> a minor amount
<twylight> but my dad kicked me out
<twylight> so I'm kinda in between living arrangements
<DaSkreech> awag: well firefox sucks :)
<twylight> BLASPHEMY
<awag> hahaa
<DaSkreech> awag: I think I'm getting close to what causes it but it's X
<awag> DaSkreech, well i'm hoping that the next release fixes the memory usage issues
<DaSkreech> It happens in Ubuntu as well but much less often
<twylight> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<twylight> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<twylight> hmm
<DaSkreech> awag: thats' a feature You can tweak it and tone it down
<Tm_T> twylight: /msg ubotu
<awag> DaSkreech, oh?
<DaSkreech> twylight: Firefox sucks unfortunately the extensions kick large round butt
<cs__> hrm tvtime didn't work
<cs__> no yuv2 overlay support
<cs__> maybe it's related to the mesagl problem
<twylight> well this isn't #firefox-debate
<awag> DaSkreech, my firefox seems to take up like 80% of my system memory if i open about 5 tabs and just let it sit there, it will slowly eat memory until it's at about 80% of my entire physical memory
<awag> DaSkreech, what browser do you use?
<DaSkreech> awag: firefox doesn't have memory leaks I'm aware of almost certainly your plugins
<DaSkreech> Konqueror
<DaSkreech> I have about 18 open with about 4 tabs each some with 9 tabs
<twylight> if I start firefox at 8am
<twylight> by 8pm
<twylight> I have 120 tabs open
<twylight> and my cpu is at 20%
<hydrogen> opera is the greatest handler of tabs I've seen
<hydrogen> opera++
<hydrogen> and yes, firefox sucks
<flaccid> opera 9.5 makes tabs damn fast
<hydrogen> well, more appropriatly.. gecko sucks
<awag> flaccid, lol
<hydrogen> and firefox is just along for the ride
<flaccid> its true
<Tm_T> meh
<awag> i like your name
<awag> that was why i loled
 * hydrogen hops on Tm_T, i'm along for the ride!
<hydrogen> woah
<twylight> Tm_T: did this place turn into a social channel while I was gone?
<DaSkreech> hydrogen: you are light anyway :-P
<Tm_T> no idea
<awag> DaSkreech, I always resort to konq after my firefox starts to become sluggish
<DaSkreech> twylight: Well unless you ahve a fix for awag I don't see any outstanding support requests
<Tm_T> anyway, please keep offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic
<twylight> 'zactly
 * DaSkreech keeps to his pillow
<DaSkreech> Night all
<twylight> nini
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: nighty :)
<awag> I wonder if there is something wrong with the forcastfox plugin that i have
<DaSkreech> awag: that's an extension
<DaSkreech> plugins are different
<twylight> http://www.wellingtongrey.net/miscellanea/archive/2007-11-19-past-present-and-future-me.html
<awag> also, in firefox, and sometimes though rarely in konquerer flash video has weird pauses, even though the video is loaded
<rattts> i have 2 comps, both connected to a wireless router, one comp has shared folders, how can i access this comp or at least see it using ubuntu?
<angel>  !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> awag: yeah I just blame flash for that
<DaSkreech> awag: if it helps your anity any it doesit in windows as well
<awag> DaSkreech, yeah I think I remember reading that it was a known issue or something
<awag> DaSkreech, seems to work better the fewer firefox tabs I have open however
<rdvon> Could someone please tell me that there exists a program for linux which converts mp4 files to 3g2 :'(
<rdvon> Or say there isn't..
<rdvon> Something.
<DaSkreech> something
<rdvon> :'(
<rdvon> No program for linux then.
<rdvon> Lame!
<twylight> -6 C ;_;
<twylight> this isn't going to be fun
<rdvon> Super lame. :(
<rdvon> I hate my phone!
<rdvon> It needs to go die.
<awag> what is 3g2?
<DaSkreech> rdvon: http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=3g2&btnG=Search
<DaSkreech> First and third links
<DaSkreech> Ah you are joking
<awag> he left
<rdvon> :(
<awag> oh there he is
<rdvon> I'm back!
<DaSkreech> http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=3g2&btnG=Search
<rdvon> You have a program!!?!
<rdvon> omg!
<DaSkreech> rdvon: search engines are helpful :)
<rdvon> I forgot about the linux one...
<rdvon> vlc!
<rdvon> of course!
<twylight> AHH
<awag> hmm, i want to make a recording of my cool compiz-fusion desktop, but xvidcap and recordmydesktop both seem too slow on my machine
<twylight> you could always take a bunch of screenshots
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: really going to bed now.
<Chrisco> Who can suggest the easiest programming language to learn?   RUBY?  PERL?  PYTHON?  I programmed in basic back during the  80s, but am looking for something easy and fun to learn this weekend.   Anyone have thoughts?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: KDE4 is going to be amazing :)
<DaSkreech> Chrisco: Binary. it only has two states!
<rdvon> awag: I know of a great program.
<awag> lol
<twylight> Chrisco: RUBY is supposed to be a beauty to use
<awag> rdvon, really?
<rdvon> yes.
<twylight> PERL is supposed to be very functional
<rdvon> One sec, forgot the name
<twylight> and PYTHON is supposed to be easy to use too
<Chrisco> DaSkreech ------     0000000
<DaSkreech> !info diveintopython
<ubotu> diveintopython: free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<cs__> arg
<DaSkreech> You can apt-get that ^^^
<cs__> still stuck in mesa =\
<rdvon> awag: istanbul is the name.
<rdvon> it's in the synaptic package manager
<awag> rdvon, ok sweet i'll check it out
<angel> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<awag> Chrisco, I like java personally
<Chrisco> AWAG --- was java easy to learn?
<JJtech> hi to all
<angel> bye good night an all !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<JJtech> im back
<angel> brr
<rdvon> I'm learning python...
<rdvon> slowly yet surely ;)
<twylight> java is a mess no matter how you use it
<JJtech> i switch back to kubuntu.. i found that it is much nicer than ubuntu..
<awag> Chrisco, well I'm by no means a pro at it, still learning myself, but it is pretty straightforward
<scrubb> Adept keeps crashing with a SIGABRT error.  Help!
<awag> twylight, why do you say that?
<awag> lol
<rdvon> that's funny, cuz I switched back to ubuntu thinking it was nicer then kubuntu,.
<JJtech> lol
<JJtech> why said so?
<JJtech> rdvon> ???
<rdvon> :?
<twylight> awag in my experience it's just very messy to deal with
<twylight> classes everywhere
<scrubb> Anybody?
<JJtech> actuall right now im installing from a live CD of Kubuntu
<rdvon> I like my default ubuntu :)
<twylight> right on JJ
<twylight> but you're talking to a 16 year old script kiddie so don't take my word as law
<rdvon> with compiz fusion, and emerald
<awag> twylight, well yes, but it all fits together nicely in the end, I like how everything is a Class
<JJtech> anyways, how to install the nvidia graphics driver?
<twylight> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JJtech> i see
<JJtech> thanks
<awag> rdvon, your using gnome right?
<twylight> gnome *hiss*
<rdvon> awag: yup
<JJtech> i like KDE
<scrubb> Can someone please help me fix adept?
<awag> rdvon, when using emerald and compiz, when you maximize a window, does the window title text get all big for a second before resetting to the correct size?
<twylight> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<rdvon> awag: yeah, it does. Not all the time though.
<twylight> scrubb: how'd you break it?
<scrubb> Beats me.  I installed firefox and opera and then it started crashing.
<awag> rdvon, ah, same here, i thought maybe it was a kde issue or something, that wouldn't really make sense though
<awag> i stopped using emerald because that annoyed me :)
<scrubb> I never know how I break things in linux.  They seem to break themselves.
<JJtech> lol
<awag> using the normal kde decorator
<twylight> brb!
<rdvon> noooooo
<rdvon> I'm mad>=[
<rdvon> vlc doesn't so 3g2 as a transcoding option!
<rdvon> awwww...
<scrubb> twylight, hang on a sec.
<JJtech> she left already
<rdvon> I found an insane website http://media-convert.com/
<JJtech> what's with the website?
<JJtech> what does sudo mean?
<awag> super user do
<JJtech> really?
<awag> i think so
<awag> yes
<rdvon> xD
<JJtech> when to use it?
<rdvon> I knew the su was super user..
<rdvon> But do makes me laugh :D
<awag> you use it when you need to do something that requires root
<JJtech> i think system user
<awag> but you don't want to have to log in as root
<awag> so it just does that one command that follows sudo as root
<surgy> when i compile and make a source file and then install it what is the defualt installation path? i know the link to the executable is in /usr/local/bin but where are the data files?
<scrubb2000> a nice feature, unless you're doing a lot of things that need root permissions...then you use 'su' instead
<rdvon> or you type sudo -i and it makes everything run in root.
<JJtech> i see
<JJtech> what is su then?
<surgy> su signs you on as root
<surgy> try "sudo su" in your terminal
<scrubb2000> but only in the current terminal, no?
<rdvon> sudo -i
<rdvon> *or
<JJtech> b d way, what command to type installing flash player?
<surgy> well if your working out of a terminal
<surgy> else it signs you on as root in that session
<surgy> can anyone answer my question?
<scrubb2000> Interesting.
<surgy> !flash || JJtech
<ubotu> | JJtech: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<JJtech> thanks <surgy>
<surgy> np
<surgy> no one knows the answer to my question?
<JJtech> im at 93% in my Kubuntu installation..
<awag> rdvon, i think my computer sucks too much to record my desktop while running compiz :)
<rdvon> omg i'm at 93% on transcoding
<rdvon> awag: sucks :(
<JJtech> lol
<rdvon> you tried istanbul?
<rdvon> using vlc or anything like that makes any pc lag.
<awag> rdvon, yes, it runs smooth during recording, but when i watch it, it always seems to skip huge periods of time and has a low fps in general
<scrubb2000> Could someone please help me figure out why adept keeps crashing?
<surgy> becuase its adept
<surgy> it sucks
<scrubb2000> heh
<surgy> use the terminal
<awag> haha, i was gonna say the same thing
<surgy> use apt-get instead of adept
<JJtech> what's the diffirence?
<surgy> "sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree" or whatever package
<scrubb2000> What if I like GUIs more than terminal commands?
<awag> install synaptic
<surgy> one sucks the other doesnt
<surgy> scrubb2000: use windoze then
<awag> what does adept tell you when it crashes? anything?
<scrubb2000> Are you one of those "
<scrubb2000> ack
<surgy> lol no
<scrubb2000> awag, hold on
<surgy> im just frustrated becuase i cant find this directory please excuse my meaness
<JJtech> it's done installing...completed.. ^_^  i have to restart guys.. BRB
<scrubb2000> awag, it says "Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other adept application or apt-get or aptitude)  Would you like to attempt to resolve the problem?"
<scrubb2000> Clicking yes makes it think for a bit.
<awag> scrubb2000, hang on, i think i might know how to fix this
<awag> scrubb2000, i had this problem a few weeks ago
<surgy> scrubb2000: try logging out and logging back
<surgy> should fix it
<scrubb2000> then the KDE crash handler says adept_installer crashed with SIGABRT
<surgy> either that or try "sudo killall adept"
<twylight> or sudo rm rf /
<twylight> :P
<surgy> :)
<rdvon> I think the wine abbreviation should be changed to WINdowsEmulator
<twylight> that'll make all your problems go away
<surgy> twylight: can you help me pleasE?
<flaccid> its not an emulator
<flaccid> its a subsystem
<rdvon> well... the other abbreviation is stupid :P
<twylight> what's your issue surgy?
<scrubb2000> lemme try the logout thing.  brb
<flaccid> "MS Windows Subsystem" or similar is appropriate
<surgy> or flaccid? i know one of you guys knows the answer: i just compiled an emulator and it needs plugins and a bios image both of which i have i just cant find the data directory where the emulator was installed after "make install" was ran during compilation, can you point me in the right direction?
<flaccid> right direction of what
<twylight> probably in somewhere under /
<flaccid> i dont even know what you are doing
<surgy> where the data directory is
<awag> scrubb2000, working?
<scrubb2000> Nope.  Same thing.
<flaccid> read the make file
<awag> scrubb2000, try this sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<flaccid> or the README or INSTALL file should advise
<awag> scrubb2000, if that doesn't fix it, do this sudo dpkg --configure -a
<surgy> flaccid: ok it has the executable and a plugins directory and a bios directory, etc etc, and i looked in /usr/local/bin and all that is there is the executable non of the sub directories
<scrubb2000> rm /var/... didn't work...
<awag> surgy, when i install something from source, it somethings ends up in my home dir, but i'm a nub, so i don't really pay attention, but sometimes it's in a hidden folder in my home
<flaccid> surgy: iirc the make file will show all the install paths
<surgy> there was no readme and i had to, sh build.sh all, in order to make a configure script to make a "make" file........ been at it for hours
<awag> scrubb2000, did you try this sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<scrubb2000> awag, yeah.  It's given me some options.
<flaccid> surgy: there is no actual standard way to package source trees for compilation, so its really up to the vendor's doco..
<awag> scrubb2000, what kind of options?
<surgy> flaccid: :( that sucks
<scrubb2000> install package maintainer's version, keep my version, show differences, background the process to examine the situation
<surgy> is there a search feature where i can search for every file with a certain keyword?
<flaccid> surgy: its actually good. check the Makefile
<awag> scrubb2000, what is the default? keep your version?
<scrubb2000> yeah
<awag> scrubb2000, just do that for everything
<flaccid> surgy: grep "keyword" /file/location
<scrubb2000> k
<scrubb2000> awag, that did the trick.
<awag> scrubb2000, adept is working?
<scrubb2000> yup
<awag> cool
<scrubb2000> I noticed it set up opera while it was at it...
<surgy> flaccid:
<surgy> surgy@derek:~/pcsx2/pcsx2$ iirc Makefile.am
<surgy> bash: iirc: command not found
<scrubb2000> Must have been opera that buggered it the first time.
<scrubb2000> Weird.
<awag> scrubb2000, yeah, did it crash the first time like in the middle of an install of something?
<scrubb2000> awag,indeed it did.
<awag> scrubb2000, when that happens i think you have to fix the install by doing sudo dpkg --configure -a
<jhoc2x2> im back
<scrubb2000> awag, what's that doing, exactly?
<surgy> !iirc
<ubotu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<jhoc2x2> ha! officially kubuntu user
<scrubb2000> I'm still new to the inner workings of linux
<awag> scrubb2000, i'm not entirely sure, i think it goes through and looks at packages that aren't configured or installed correctly and fixes them
<awag> scrubb2000, me too, hehe
<Ayabara> running compiz-fusion on kubuntu should be quite easy in most cases, right? I have it working in Gnome, but not when I switch to KDE
<Ayabara> and compiz-kde is installed
<jhoc2x2> how to get compiz-fusion <ayabara> ???
<Ayabara> jhoc2x2: on Ubuntu it should be installed by default, on Kubuntu I don't know
<Ayabara> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ayabara> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<awag> scrubb2000, you should also check out synaptic, just search for it in adept, it is the default package manager in normal ubuntu
<awag> scrubb2000, alot of people seem to like it better
<scrubb2000> k.  Is it less prone to weirdness?
<awag> scrubb2000, yeah, in fact i just opened it up to check it out for the hell of it, and searched for a program that adept didn't find for me, and synaptic found it
<Naelr2> still need laptop help... anyone out there have kubuntu installed on an aspire 5520
<scrubb2000> ok.
<scrubb2000> awag, how can I set one or the other to be the default package manager?
<surgy> i just dont know where to look for help on this thing
<surgy> 4 hours now
<Naelr2> what kinda help you need surgy
<surgy> made some long strides but now im stuck on something that should be easy
<scrubb2000> surgy, that describes almost all of my experiences with linux so far. =P
<Naelr2> hahaha
<Naelr2> scrubb2000: what do you mean default packagte manager
<Naelr2> sorry package
<awag> scrubb2000, well, i'm not sure you need to set either one to default, i just put the one i like in my quicklaunch bar
<awag> and click on it, and use it
<surgy> Naelr2: i just compiled pcsx2 and got it running now it needs bios and plugins i have the bios and the plugins i just need to know where the directory of pcsx2 is i used "sh build.sh" and "./configur" and "make installe" to build and install the program, there is no readme or any decent documentation on what i need help with
<scrubb2000> It may not be a non-issue now...
<awag> when i said it is the default package manager in normal ubuntu i just meant it comes installed with synaptic from the start
<scrubb2000> Opera wanted to install flash, and seemed to run adept, which then crashed.
<awag> oh
<awag> hmmm
<scrubb2000> But flash seems to be working now.  Maybe Opera just wasn't configured right.
<surgy> scrubb2000: you need to get confortable with terminal commands and then trash a few installs
<scrubb2000> lol
<scrubb2000> Already done that.
<awag> hehe
<awag> yeah apt-get is more fun anyway
<scrubb2000> I'm not afraid to use command lines, I just don't like doing it ALL the time, ya know?
<surgy> then you should be installing from the command line its faste more stable and easier to use and troubleshoot
<Naelr2> surgy: oh wow.. I never played with emulators ... have you googled it yet?
<scrubb2000> and probably takes 10x longer.
 * Naelr2 loves the command line
<jhoc2x2> do u have any idea why they did not use GUI installs?
<surgy> Naelr2: for 40 mins now ive been working on it for hours
<surgy> scrubb2000: you can do anything on the command line 10x faster than with a gui
<Naelr2> surgy: doh... sorry man.. I have been using linux for 10 years and never played with emulators like those...
<jhoc2x2> how so?
<Naelr2> I am looking for help with a new laptop I just bought ... damn thing installs but will not boot
<scrubb2000> surgy, if you know the commands to use...
<surgy> Naelr2: well i just need to know where the file hierarchy for the installed application is so i can find out where the compiled plugins went
<scrubb2000> Takes bloody forever if you don't.
<surgy> scrubb2000: nah
<jhoc2x2> <naelr2> try tweaking BIOS setting
<surgy> scrubb2000: just use ! before a word here in irc, and ubotu will help like "!ati" she will teach you how to install ati
<Naelr2> surgy: do (from the command line) sudo updatedb
<awag> surgy, is there a way to  search for packages with apt-get ?
<surgy> Naelr2: what does that do?
<Naelr2> awag: it is called synaptic
<scrubb2000> Not everyone wants to spend hours reading man pages or forums.  I usually just want to boot up and go.
<surgy> awag: yeah "sudo apt-cache search packagename"
<jhoc2x2> !nividia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nividia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Naelr2> surgy: there is a database of all files on the system... updatedb updates taht database
<wilson> when you use configure you might as well use ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Naelr2> then you do a locate filename and it will tell you where it is
<awag> Naelr2, do you mean i should just use synaptic?
<surgy> updateing db now
<Naelr2> awag: synaptic has a search feature
<surgy> !nv
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wilson> it's probably been installed to /usr/local/bin
<wilson> that's not in the path by default
<surgy> wilson: yeah i see the link to the executable there but not the datafiles
<awag> Naelr2, yeah i know, i was just wondering if i could do it from the command line
<Naelr2> surgy: also alot of programs will have hiden directories in your home directory that you keep all your addons too it ...
<wilson> i dunno, datafiles maybe in /usr/local/share  or something
<jhoc2x2> guys, adept batch is running in my pc, but i need to restart, shud i wait adept to finish??
<surgy> awag: try what i told you, sudo apt-cache search packagename from the command line
<Naelr2> awag: I have never used one if it exists
<awag> surgy, oh yeah thanks i got that
<surgy> Naelr2: i looked in hidden files in all the obvious directories, and my db is updated now what?
<awag> Naelr2, i was simply bringing it up because people were talking about how they could do everything faster from the cmd line
<surgy> awag: thats how you search for packages from the command line
<Naelr2> awag: what is the command to start the program
<Ayabara> compiz-fusion is working for me in kubuntu now, but I only see one desktop in the desktop switcher in my panel. anyone?
<awag> and i was thinking that searching for a package is easier through synaptic and the like
<Naelr2> awag: I agree
<surgy> easier if your migrating from windows in my opinion but after you start getting into linux cmd will be better
<Naelr2> surgy: after you update your database use command locate <filename> to find files
<awag> surgy, that command works nicely
<awag> now the only thing on my system that remains a problem is strigi
<Naelr2> Ayabara: use the desktop settings manager
<surgy> strigi?
<awag> the search program from feisty worked great for me, but strigi never seems to find anything lol, and yes i have my home folder and some other folders indexed
<Ayabara> Naelr2: thanks, but that wasn't it. removing and readding the applet did the trick..
<surgy> use "locate filename"
<surgy> which im having no luck with
<Naelr2> surgy: you can use strigi as well I guess.   I keep forgetting about that I use command line locate
<surgy> yeah im not finding it with locate
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> finally a channel with real live people! hey i need someone to go to ubuntu and give the site moderator this link http://madderhatters.blogspot.com/?
<surgy> seams what im looking for doesnt exsist or im doing something wrong
<Naelr2> have you run the emulator yet
<surgy> yes
<Naelr2> hmmm what is the name of it and where did you get it
<Naelr2> surgy: I will try to install it
<surgy> it needs to be configured and asks for the bios file directory and the plugins directory, bios is no problem but the plugins were compiled with the emulator and are with its data files so i cant find them
<surgy> pcsx2
<awag> surgy, another useful command you've made me aware of tonight
<surgy> www.pcsx2.net
<awag> hehe
<surgy> awag: whats that?
<awag> surgy, locate :)
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> would somebody join into ubuntu and give the moderator this link as i cannot get on the channel please http://madderhatters.blogspot.com/?
<wilson> what's the point A2t3can0v3r10rd
<surgy> awag: well while Naelr2 is trying to install pcsx2 ill teach you more
<surgy> awag: what else do you need to do from cmd?
<neilesh> can a newbie ask a question
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> i would like to call the moderator's attention to what is written about them
<surgy> !ask | neilesh
<ubotu> neilesh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Naelr2> I posted it
<awag> surgy, well, right now i don't really have anything that comes to mind :)
<Naelr2> A2t3can0v3r10rd: I posted it
<wilson> "without going into specifics"
<neilesh> i am having probs with adept.. it refuses to dl the updates..but mah net works just fine
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> thank you very much naelr2
<Naelr2> not sure if he reads it but I sent it
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> i had some bogus moderator cut me for life for nothing
<awag> man, some of the window animations in compiz are so cool, i just kinda sit there playing with them sometimes
<Naelr2> who is the moderator do you know
<Naelr2> or who is the moderator y9ou want to read this
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> im not sure it was so long ago
<jhoc2x2> awag> will you teach me to configure compiz?
<Naelr2> ok I posted it to the irc for ya
<surgy> awag: you getting your pms?
<Naelr2> surgy: exactly waht did you download
<Naelr2> I see .exe
<wilson> you might want to mention it's A2t3can0v3r10rd asking, or he won't even know who he's supposed to unban
<surgy> the source package
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> i only ever used irc for ubuntu support i hate chatting half the chat is peverted
<Naelr2> I see .exe's on that page
<Naelr2> ok
<twylight> !offtoipic ]
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtoipic ] - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rohan> how do i change locales in kubuntu ? in ubuntu there is some Language tool gui
<rohan> what do i do in kubuntu ?
<rohan> ubotu: locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<surgy> !kubuntu | rohan
<ubotu> rohan: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<rohan> surgy: err.. so ?
<rohan> what was the reason of giving me that factoid, surgy ?
<surgy> rohan: check out http://kubuntu.org
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> yea i dont really care at this point im just disappointed that people act the way they do on ubuntu it's pretty uptight sometimes
<jhoc2x2> !KDE
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<surgy> rohan: your qoute "<rohan> what do i do in kubuntu ?"
<rohan> surgy: are you actually trying to help or just playing the fool ?
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> god forbid you go off topic or throw down more then 4 lines of text
<scrubb2000> Hmm...how do I make compiz focus and bring windows to the top when I click anywhere on them?
<awag> scrubb2000, as opposed to focus following the mouse?
<scrubb2000> yeah
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> i actually wrote a complaint to shuttleworth's secretary! lol
<wilson> scrubb2000: it's in the general options but for some reason it always unticked itself automatically for me so i stopped using compiz
<surgy> Naelr2: any luck?
<scrubb2000> Pardon my M$ accent, but I'd like it to emulate the way windows brings focus.
<scrubb2000> Is it the "raise on click" option?
<awag> scrubb2000, ie, you click and it brings it to the top, yes i agree that is what i like, it is in the general options
<awag> yes
<Naelr2> surgy: wow... it has been a long time since I compiled from source.. and I have been drinking .. refresh my memory please ... it is unziped... dont' I gotta automake something
<scrubb2000> why does it automatically untick?
<surgy> scrubb2000: you said you like gui right? check out systems settings in your kmenu and toy around there
<wilson> scrubb2000:  that sounds like it
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> thanks people!
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> adios
<surgy> Naelr2: thats like a 15 page post on the forums on how to compile that
<awag> scrubb2000, oh wait, there is also a "click to focus" one that needs to be checkted too
<neilesh> i am having probs with adept.. it refuses to dl the updates..but mah net works just fine..no firefox :(
<Naelr2> surgy: u have the link?
<scrubb2000> got it clicked already...
<awag> scrubb2000, both of those are clicked?
<surgy> Naelr2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399165&highlight=pcsx2 have fun
<jhoc2x2> GTG... bye all
<scrubb2000> well, they would be if the raise on click didn't keep unchecking itself.
<awag> scrubb2000, go to system settings and make sure under window behaviour that too is set to click to focus
<wilson> scrubb2000: i had the exact same problem heh
<scrubb2000> awag, it is.
<awag> hmmmm
<awag> scrubb2000, not sure what is wrong then..
<awag> weird
<scrubb2000> wilson, did you fix it?
<Naelr2> surgy: did you get svn code or just what wason the website?
<surgy> the 9.4 source is what i used other than that it was all the same as on that link, although that just sets you up for the ./configure make bs
<wilson> scrubb2000: i'm trying again now
<Naelr2> surgy: I got an error on the build
<wilson> there's some things mentioned here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-503145.html   but i'm not holding my breath
<surgy> Naelr2: what error?
<Naelr2> In file included from Conf.cpp:25:
<Naelr2> ../GS.h:41:21: error: GL/glew.h: No such file or directory
<Naelr2> make[1]: *** [libZeroGSLinux_a-Conf.o] Error 1
<Naelr2> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/naelr/work/pcsx2/plugins/gs/zerogs/opengl/Linux'
<Naelr2> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<Naelr2> Error with building plugins
<Naelr2> naelr@beast:~/work/pcsx2$
<surgy> you need another package
<Naelr2> wtf I installed all from their recomendations
<Naelr2> what am I missing
<ForgeAus> sometimes you need to find out all of what you have to answer that one :(
<surgy> lol theres another in there somewhere im looking for it, it wasnt on the main list :(
<awag> does pcsx2 actually work that well?
<Naelr2> I never used an emulator
<wilson> hmm that seemed to fix it for me scrubb2000
<wilson> i went to system settings > window behaviour
<wilson> unticked 'click raise active window'
<wilson> apply > then ticked it again   and it works as you'd expect
<ForgeAus> PCSX2? I know PS1 emulation works ok but PS2? I'm not so sure about
<ForgeAus> I do have the emulator I just don't have any games to try it on lol
<ForgeAus> I think PS2 is meant to be backwards compatible anyway...
<scrubb2000> wilson, yeah, same here.
<scrubb2000> Must be a session thing.
<wilson> woo yeh ! we done it haha
<scrubb2000> These rubbery windows are too cool.  I'm probably going to set compiz to autorun.
<surgy> ForgeAus: hey man long time no see
<wilson> might have to do it everytime though
<ForgeAus> hey surgy :) yeah I havn't been around here much lately
<surgy> ive been trying to get pcxs2 working for over 5 hours now
<ForgeAus> been busy elswhere
<Naelr2> hahah gosh I came in looking for help with my problem... how did I get distracted
<ForgeAus> I take it you compiled it
<scrubb2000> Since  can't play any HL2-based games on this, I need something to give my video card a workout while I"m using Linux. =)
<scrubb2000> Now, what is the "super" button??
<Naelr2> the windows key
<scrubb2000> ah ha
<Naelr2> they can't call it the windows key in linux now can they
<ForgeAus> of course they can...
<ForgeAus> linux can still have windows
<wilson> i really really like the negativity + transparency combo , i can take like this irc window, negatize it and make it a little transparent, pretty cool
<surgy> ForgeAus: yes sir but now i cant get the pluggins installed or the bios installed, i have both, i think but i cant find out where to put them and when i tell the emulator where they are it says it cant read from that dir
<ForgeAus> its a general term...
<ForgeAus> surgy, sounds odd
<jhoc2x2> what command to get flash??
<surgy> Naelr2: i cant find that dep now
<jhoc2x2> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<surgy> ForgeAus: yeah i know
<ForgeAus> maybe the bios you have is not the one its looking for?
<Naelr2> the ubuntu keyboard http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19478366-The-Ubuntu-keyboard
<ForgeAus> TOSEC has ps* bioses
<Naelr2> they can't call it a windows key on that one
<surgy> ForgeAus: i have over 100 different images........
<ForgeAus> I dind't know there were THAT many of them
<ForgeAus> I thought there were only about 6 different ones...
<surgy> oh yeah rangeing from sph1000 all the way to scph44000
<ForgeAus> mostly SCPH#####.rom
<surgy> ForgeAus: you havnt tried pcsx2 yet?
<ForgeAus> I've installed it but not tried running it
<surgy> try it real fast
<surgy> if you dont mind
<ForgeAus> havn't got a ps2 iso or CD to try it with yet..
<surgy> run the bios?
<ForgeAus> hmm I'm in XP right now.. brb... I wonder if its the same
<surgy> :)
<ForgeAus> (there is PCSX2 for Windows as well)
<surgy> yeah id rather bury myself alive
<Naelr2> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19478366-The-Ubuntu-keyboard
<wilson> they really need to do something about adept
<ForgeAus> ahh give me a list of your directories
<ForgeAus> or at least the subones of /pcsx2
<surgy> umm
<surgy> comand?
<ForgeAus> in the bios dir I have 5 files
<ForgeAus> scph39004.bin
<ForgeAus> scph50003.bin
<surgy> pcsx2/bin/branches/pcsx2/plugins
<ForgeAus> sony playstation 2 bios (e)(v1.6)(200-10-04)[scph30004].bin
<ForgeAus> so look slike they're all .bin not .rom files
<surgy> i have three different versions of that bios
<surgy> v4 v5 and version 6
<surgy> i tell pcsx2 too look in that dir for that bios and it doesnt show up in the drop down bios area
<ForgeAus> wait... the .bin bios files should reside /bin/branches/pcsx2/bios
<ForgeAus> in windows all the plugins are in <rest of the path>/pcsx2/plugins but they're all .dll's in *nix I don't know if it works the same way
<ForgeAus> thats probably where the files are but if they're .dll's???
<surgy> yeah it sounds like my file structure is a lot different
<ForgeAus> when you run it it should give you a configuration dialog where you choose the plugins
<ForgeAus> they should come with the emulator...
<ForgeAus> if not pcsx ones should work...
<surgy> they did
<surgy> but they either didnt build with the rest of the emu or the were built and now i cant find them
<ForgeAus> do you have pcsx? or (I think epsxe and fpse are same basic emulator - just not sure which ones had *nix equivs)
<surgy> i have epsxe pSX and pcsx2
<nalioth> how do you remove widgets from your desktop in kde4 ?
<ForgeAus> ok from epsxe, I think the plugins are probably the same ones as you can use in pcsx2
<ForgeAus> dunno much about pSX havn't heard of that emulator...
<Naelr2> awe man this is making me crazy... can anyone help me make this laptop boot
<surgy> it doesnt take plugins its totally emulated with software drivers no hardware acceleration
<ForgeAus> epsxe I'm sure has plugins
<twylight> night all
<surgy> yeah
<surgy> just tried
<surgy> they dont show up on the drop down lists for pcxs2
<ForgeAus> dev 9, usb and firewire could be a problem tho
<evil-rhino> does kubuntu gutsy use utf-8 for filesystem encoding by default?
<ForgeAus> (not sure if they apply to epsxe)
<surgy> ForgeAus: may i pm you to keep spam down? i feal bad being off topic here
<ForgeAus> sure
<surgy> pmed
<surgy> ?
<scrubb2000> Thanks for the help, everyone.  Happy thanksgiving.
<naelr> guess this laptop is gonna remain windows only
<awag> good night all
<Tm_T> naelr-asleep: noooo
<naelr-asleep> hahaha
<Tm_T> naelr-asleep: no awaynicks thanks
<surgy> hi
<surgy> anyone there?
<ForgeAus> zzzzZZZZzzzzz
<bazhang> wha?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: ping
<araizen> hey all
<araizen> i just installed gutsy, but now wine freeze up my whole system every time i run it
<araizen> i also updated wine from the repo at the winehq site
<araizen> same prob
<araizen> has anyone else had this problem?
<neville> I get that problem when I run games in it, but it's a problem with my motherboard
<araizen> it's not just games
<araizen> it's even when i do 'configure wine'
<araizen> and it worked great in feisty, so i don't think it's my motherboard
<neville> Try purging it, and then freshly installing it, or compiling it from source?
<araizen> how do i purge it?
<araizen> uninstall it?
<neville> Open Adept
<neville> Right click Wine, request purging
<neville> Then apply changes
<araizen> thanks
<araizen> just curious, how do you purge via the command line
<araizen> could i do 'sudo apt-get purge wine'?
<neville> I'm not entirely sure, to be honest, I'm a noob =)
<neville> Check apt help though?
<araizen> ah okay thanks
<neville> sudo apt-get purge package_name
<SatManUK> i have downloaded additional levels for pingus - when i try to run them im getting an error zenity not found - when i try to install zenity - its saying i already have the latest version, any suggestions?
<stdin> araizen: that's "sudo apt-get --purge remove wine"
<araizen> stdin: thanks
<neville> yes
<neville> Thanks for clearing that ^^;
<timri> stdin: note: purge is now a valid command with apt-get and aptitude
<stdin> timri: is with aptitude, with apt it's a patch
<neville> =/
<timri> stdin: According to the man page sudo apt-get purge package_name is valid syntax (on Gutsy)
<stdin> timri: yep, it was added via a patch
<timri> Btw: why not use aptitude instead of apt-get (so you don't have to autoclean)?
<stdin> maybe they want to reinstall it after? who knows. apt works fine (I do use aptitude tho)
<timri> stdin: Erm, I meant autoremove *blush*
<araizen_> well, that wasn't it
<stdin> timri: I know you did ;)
<timri> :P
<timri> SatManUK: If you're referring to the levels I mentioned yesterday: According to the site you can just copy them. Only the (optional) pingus_levels uses zenity (if i understand correctly it is some kind of guide/walk-through)
<SatManUK> timri: i put them where they are supposed to be - in /usr/share/games/pingus/levels/ok
<SatManUK> when i run pingus_levels it says:
<SatManUK> stuart@ubuntu:/usr/share/games$ pingus_levels
<SatManUK> [: 7: not: unexpected operator
<SatManUK> zenity not found
<SatManUK> 
<SatManUK> but when i try and sudo apt-get zenity
<SatManUK> zenity is already the newest version.
 * timri is downloading the source now
<timri> (will take a while on my connection 9mb...whoa)
<SatManUK> 9mb of pingus?
<SatManUK> or pingus levels?
<SatManUK> timri: what connection do you have?
<timri> SatManUK: Dunno. It said Quellcode, so I'am downloading it now.
<SatManUK> inside Georgia i got 8mb / outside Georgia i got 128k :(
<SatManUK> ok
<timri> SatManUK: I am sadly forced to use a 512Kbits/s with a 5Gbyte monthly cap
<timri> join #kubuntu-offtopic
<SatManUK> pah!
<timri> erm
<SatManUK> no monthly cap
<SatManUK> and kubuntu has a nice mirror in Georgia..
<SatManUK> thats why i chose this distro
<SatManUK> i always been a suse user myself..
<SatManUK> but when your connection stinks / no mirror in site - hobsence choice..
<timri> SatManUK: apt-cacher to the rescue !
<SatManUK> i put the binary in /usr/share/games instead of usr/games
<SatManUK> think that might be the problem
<timri> SatManUK: -> join me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<sebastian^> good morning folks :)
 * ForgeAus takes the NextStep backwards
<dm> Hello. My umask is set to 0022 so when I create a file or dir its perissions are 0644 resp. 0755. When I save an attachment from kmail its perms are 0400. How can I correct this behaviour?
<JJtech> hi guys..
<JJtech> im reinstalling kubuntu but not the 64bit edition.. im having trouble with 64bit.. so im reinstalling the 32bit version..
<tashiro> Doese any 1 know were i can gather knowledge about Kubuntu?
<JJtech> how to configure compiz??
<JJtech> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<stdin> !compiz | JJtech
<ubotu> JJtech: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<se7en> Usenet Download World Record !!!  674 MB in 56 seconds + 28 seconds for uncompressing = 1:24 for downloading a 712 MB Ubuntu CD image. More info about this contest at http://www.usenext.com :)
<WaltzingAlong> se7en: no need to spam here
<JJtech> yeah.. no need
<JJtech> im having trouble with compriz-fusion... when loading, screen freezes
<JJtech> pls help
<se7en> sorry guys had something to do with (k)ubuntu will not happen again
<tashiro> Wats Compiz?
<WaltzingAlong> JJtech: check the compiz wiki and channel
<JJtech> compriz
<JJtech> ok
<twiho> hi folks
<twiho> is this mainly a chat room or customer care?:)
<bazhang> compiz is the 3d effects available in Linux (though best in Kubuntu) tashiro
<bazhang> support channel twiho
<WaltzingAlong> twiho: support in here
<JJtech> no 1 in compiz channel watlz
<twiho> oh I am off then :) see you when some problems here show up:D
<JJtech> waltz
<stdin> JJtech: in #compiz-fusion ?
<WaltzingAlong> then check the wiki
<JJtech> i followed the instruction at wiki, but failed.. although compriz loads up, the menus and button in my window are gone
<JJtech> and i can't resize, or move the windows after loading compriz
<WaltzingAlong> JJtech: so reload kwin with             alt+f2 kwin --replace
<bazhang> JJtech:  in gutsy?
<JJtech> yes
<bazhang> check move windows plugin
<JJtech> i have a kubuntu 7.10 64bit edition
<JJtech> and also im having trouble setting plug-in flash
<bazhang> seems a common complaint with 64bit these days
<stdin> JJtech: flash is 32bit only, you should look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<JJtech> yeah.. i can see that now
<JJtech> this is why im changing from 64bit to 32bit version
<JackWinter> hiya.  i left my new & shiny kubuntu running over night.  when i came back scrollwheel of my logitech mouse is no longer functional.  this is the 2:nd time this happens?
<JJtech> at this moment im using Live CD 32bit, and installing.. hoping not get caught with the previous problem again..
<WaltzingAlong> if i had 64bit hardware i would be running kubuntu 64bit
<JJtech> im running 64bit earlier, but got the problem of installing flash, and compriz..(i think bcoz im just a newbie)
<JJtech> what would you most prefer??? ubuntu or Kubuntu???
<WaltzingAlong> i guess compiz will be a problem again with 32bit but flash can work through the nspluginwrapper
<WaltzingAlong> JJtech: i have a suspicion those in #kubuntu may lean toward kubuntu
<JJtech> :)
<JJtech> i guess so
<WaltzingAlong> so i prefer kde and thus kubuntu
<JackWinter> is there a way to fire up gnome under kubuntu to check it out, wo installing another partition?
<JJtech> well, me too.. i use the live CD ubuntu before, but it's not like kubuntu..(i think)..
<JackWinter> ah, live ubuntu would be a good idea ;-)
<milos> hello ppl
<stdin> JackWinter: you can just install ubuntu-desktop and login to gnome
<WaltzingAlong> JackWinter: you could also install the package ubuntu-desktop ... ^^
<JackWinter> hey, cool. is it dificult to remove if i don't like it?
<JJtech> guys, can som1 send me a list of commands regarding kubuntu?? jhoc2x2@hotmail.com
<stdin> if you use aptitude to install it, then no
<WaltzingAlong> JackWinter: install it through aptitude then remove it through aptitude.  just a package to install then remove
<stdin> !shell | JJtech
<ubotu> JJtech: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<JackWinter> and dependencies?
<milos> is anyone here familiar with the parameters given at boot for the kubuntu live 7.10 cd?
<stdin> JJtech: this channel is logged and crawled by google, not a good idea to post you email address
<JJtech> sorry
<WaltzingAlong> JackWinter: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop          will install all that is needed for the 'ubuntu' gnome; sudo aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop     would get rid of that package and the installed dependencies (which are no longer required)
<milos> i have a problem with the default installation - screen flickers even in safe vga mode with resolution set (resolution disregarded and set to a resolution that monitor or gpu does not support)
<stdin> JackWinter: aptitude takes care of that for you, that's why we suggest it
<milos> so, if anyone could tell me the parameters to give at boot time so i dont have to download the alternative cd
<WaltzingAlong> or just remove in place of purge* JackWinter
<milos> k i`ll wait :)
<milos> anyone? :(
<surgy> why do i get this error while compiling a plugin?
<surgy> /Cache.c: In function ‘_CacheLoadTexture32’:
<surgy> ../Cache.c:73: error: memory input 2 is not directly addressable
<JackWinter> cool.  just to make sure i understand correctly. all packages i install with aptitude, will have it's dependencies removed when i remove it in aptitude?  this is a q i've been asking myself for a while..
<WaltzingAlong> !aptitude | JackWinter
<ubotu> JackWinter: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<WaltzingAlong> JackWinter: yes
<meta_> Heya everyone!
<JackWinter> Thanks
<meta_> I was hoping to find out whether or not this distro has a package manager which takes care of all your dependencies.
<stdin> meta_: yep, it's debian bases so we use apt
<milos> ok let me make this shorter. is there a way to run a debian-installer from the DESKTOPcd?
<meta_> Thanks. I think I have a basic idea.
<milos> (i`m talking about booting from the cd)
<stdin> milos: no, the debian installer isn't even on the live cd
<meta_> It would be apt-get ndiswrapper?
<stdin> meta_: close "apt-get install ndiswrapper"
<stdin> meta_: kubuntu installs Adept as it's default GUI package manager, so you don't need to know apt at all
<stdin> (unless you want to know it, that is)
<milos> stdin, is there a way to set the resolution to something safer? when i press F4, choose 800x600, and do the installation in the "safe vga mode" - the installer seems to disregard that, and set the resolution to 1920xsomething , and the screen flicers etc...
<meta_> Well, Adept isn't showing any packages other than those installed.
<milos> *flickers
<timri> surgy: Could be an old simd bug in gcc, or it can't find gcc. Try export CXX=`which g++`
<tashiro> My amarok always freezes my system any ideas?
<meta_> I'm gonna reboot for a sec. That command you gave me was yapping about some process using something and rebooting will probably close that process sooo brb.
<stdin> meta_: that's probably because you have the repositories disabled, go to Adept>Manage Repositories and check the boxes
<JJtech> wtf..english pls
<meta_> Okay. Thanks.
<surgy> timri your way over my head
<timri> surgy:  and export CC=`which gcc`
<milos> btw desktop computer, geforceFX5600, nforce2 mobo
<stdin> milos: afaik that should work, don't know why not
<meta_> Sorry I'm a Kubuntu noob. Lol.
<milos> well it doesent
<milos> it starts in 1920xsomething
<timri> surgy: That's the first time anyone says that :))
<milos> and the screen goes weird
<JJtech> change PC
<JJtech> lol
<milos> heheh no thx :)
<meta_> I was gonna manually compile ndiswrapper... But the dependency list was massive and I couldn't be bothered. Lol.
<milos> i`ll just download alternate install cd
<milos> :(
<stdin> meta_: are you using gutsy?
<milos> thx for the help guys
<milos> i`ll hang around untill it gets downloaded :p
<meta_> stdin: Sorry, forgot to mention. No I'm not.
<meta_> I'm using 7.04.
<meta_> That's the one installed by default in Wubi.
<JackWinter> what would be the right channel regarding linux-rt related qs?
<stdin> meta_: that's ok, was just going to recommend the restricted drivers manager if you were
<meta_> Well, Adept isn't showing anything about repositories.
<JackWinter> i got it: #linux-rt ;-)
<meta_> When I click Adept, there's only one option. It's quit.
<stdin> meta_: should be the 2nd option down
<JJtech> lol
<meta_> stdin: There is no second option...
<milos> brb switching clients
<meta_> I click on Adept (beside Edit) and it says Quit.
 * ForgeAus wows at the explosion...
<jkl_> HELLO
<ForgeAus> hey jkl
<stdin> meta_: strange...
<JJtech> hi
<ForgeAus> stdin! :) sup?
<milos> where do i inform kubuntu developers about their installer not setting the resolution in the installer?
<stdin> ForgeAus: the sun :p
<ForgeAus> that depends on which side of the world your on :)
<JJtech> lol
<stdin> milos: #kubuntu-devel (or #ubuntu-devel )
<WaltzingAlong> meta_: adept manager
<milos> thx
<milos> its both
<ForgeAus> luckily its still true (barely) here...
<milos> tried ubuntu 6.06
<WaltzingAlong> meta_: adept_manager is the name of the program's exec
<milos> same thing happens
<meta_> WaltzingAlong: I know.
<JackWinter> who do i login to ubuntu-desktop if i install it?  do i get a choice of which windowsmanager at the login prompt?
<stdin> meta_: ok, close adept and press Alt-F2, then type in "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<BEGINNER_IRC> who does have a microphone and want to speak with me?
<WaltzingAlong> JackWinter: yes at X login (kdm) you can to pick which session
<bazhang> choose session JackWinter
<ForgeAus> wow kdesu kate, man its been a long itme
<stdin> meta_: then post what's in the file to pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin | meta_
<ubotu> meta_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<meta_> Wait.
 * stdin waits
<stdin> !ot | BEGINNER_IRC
<ubotu> BEGINNER_IRC: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<JackWinter> thanks alot guys. i think i'll give it a go.
<meta_> stdin: I love progress. Starting adept_manager worked... But now the option to manage the repo is faded out.
<ForgeAus> Jack your gdm or kdm (or whatever dm you use) to log in generally has a way of selecting which desktop you can log into...
<meta_> But at least I see it. Lol.
<WaltzingAlong> meta_: wait for adept to stop filtering
<stdin> meta_: ahh ok, just wait a while for adept to finish sorting
<ForgeAus> for kubuntu's kdm its a from a menu that you have to open from the login screen
<WaltzingAlong> meta_: what did you have to do to see the option in adept manager? ... just start adept_manager?
<Beau> can any help me with enabling fire effects on my kubuntu? I got water, wobbly and fade working np. Now Iḿ stuck.
<stdin> Beau: #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz | Beau, help in there
<ubotu> Beau, help in there: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<meta_> WaltzingAlong: Yeah... Should that not have appeared when I went to System > Adept Manager?
<stdin> should be/is the same program
<Beau> ubotu, thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<WaltzingAlong> meta_: there are a few packages: adept_updater, adept_installer, adept_batch, adept_notifier, and adept_manager
<meta_> Excellent. It's working now.
<meta_> I don't understand why...
<meta_> All I did was open and close it 3 times and it worked. Lmao.
<stdin> meta_: when you install with no internet connection the internet sources are disabled, that's why it was only showing packages you had installed
<meta_> That's just weird. Well, thanks!
<meta_> stdin: Yeah, I didn't have one at the time.
<meta_> Which is why I'm installing ndiswrapper for wireless internet.
<stdin> what wireless card do you have?
<meta_> stdin: Don't worry. I'm fairly certain I can take it from here. I've already extracted the driver using cabextract and all I needed was ndiswrapper.
<stdin> meta_: well ndiswrapper should be a last resort, usually gives poor performance
<stdin> if it's broadcom there are native drivers
<meta_> stdin: It is broadcom.
<stdin> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<stdin> the native version should be quite simple to do
<dm> Hello. My umask is set to 0022 so when I create a file or dir its perissions are 0644 resp. 0755. When I save an attachment from kmail its perms are 0400. How can I correct this behaviour?
<JJtech> my box is AMD64bit athlonFX 4000+ , 1.5g RAM, 2 SATA 80gb, 1 EIDE 40gb, nforce430 mainboard, geForce 8400GS video card       what shud i do to take full effects and optimal settings??
<stdin> not much, you could install the nvidia graphics driver but that's it.
<stdin> linux optimises the rest for you
<stdin> JJtech: #kubuntu-devel is not a support channel
<milos> stdin, how many people do you help daily?
<stdin> no clue, I don't keep count
<milos> it is commendable
<Tm_T> it's our call, you can say
<milos> :)
<Tm_T> calling even
<JJtech> got to go.. have to restart.....again..
<milos> is your work IT related, or do you do this just for a hobby? (sorry for the personal question)
<Tm_T> milos: you can consider me as retired hobbyist
<milos> hahaha great :)
<stdin> it's more a lifestyle than a hobby
<Tm_T> stdin: that yes
<si0ux>                                                                         
<milos> not many people in the world that would help just because they can...
<Tm_T> I do that in every aspect I can
<stdin> well, that's the open-source philosophy
<Tm_T> IT-related or not
<milos> i`m forcing myself to do similar work that you guys do
<milos> and i will
<milos> as soon as i get my army/work sorted out
<Tm_T> anyway, this is slipping to offtopic :-P
<milos> sry
<Tm_T> no need to be sorry
<Tm_T> milos: feel free to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<milos> haha cool
<ForgeAus> I always thought openStep should have been opensourced by now :)
<ForgeAus> lol
<surgy> how do you extract a rea only tgz.gz archive?
<surgy> read*
<ForgeAus> a read only tarball?
<meta_> Gotta go! See ya! Thanks again.
<ForgeAus> should be smae way as a normal one, you don't need to write to it to extract it
<ForgeAus> although generally its .tar.gz
<ForgeAus> I've never really heard of read only archive files
<surgy> ark says its not in gzip format and the operation failed
<dm> Hello. My umask is set to 0022 so when I create a file or dir its perissions are 0644 resp. 0755. When I save an attachment from kmail its perms are 0400. How can I correct this behaviour?
<surgy> only thing holding me back from my emu
<ForgeAus> either its corrupted or a different format that ark isn't recognising
<ForgeAus> (do you have midnight commander? you might want to see if it opens it)
<surgy> says gzipped archive with extension .tgz
<ForgeAus> yeah you'd expect that, but maybe its named wrong?
<ForgeAus> try making it .tar.gz instead?
<ForgeAus> .tgz ive mostly only seen used in slackware packages
<surgy> !tgz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<ForgeAus> .. sofar
<ForgeAus> yes I'm aware that its an archive
<surgy> well my gpu is in it
<surgy> and i need it
<ForgeAus> okok I understand that
<ForgeAus> like I said try renaming it to .tar.gz and see if its any different
<surgy> i did didnt help
<ForgeAus> ok... well then I'm not sure I know how to help... it sound sstrange that they're gzipping something thats already gzipped
<ForgeAus> (ie I'm not 100% certain but I think .tgz = .tar.gz'd already.. so .tgz.gz is a bit strange)
<ForgeAus> .tar.gz is much more common
<bucatoamano> hi i have a problem with kommander , save a wigettree setttings
<bucatoamano> and restore the settings
<surgy> so i need it extracted, either that or i need gssoft.so
<ForgeAus> um do a file command on it
<ForgeAus> <sauvin> ForgeAus, do a 'file' command on that file to make sure what the extension says it is is, in fact, what it is.
<surgy> and how do i do that?
<ForgeAus> file <filename> from tthe prompt I gather
<sauvin> surgy?
<ForgeAus> he's h ere
<surgy> yeah
<sauvin> You have a .tgz.gz or somesuch?
<surgy> yeah
<surgy> and ive been at this progect for over 9 hours :(
<surgy> lol
<ForgeAus> almost sounds like a slackware package thats been re .gz'd
<sauvin> Do a 'file whateverfile.tgz.gz' and observe what the command returns. That file may have been renamed.
<surgy> GSsoft-0.61.tgz.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Tue Nov 25 07:20:35 2003
<sauvin> Mmkay, gunzip it.
<sauvin> A new file will appear in that directory. do a 'file' on it, as well.
<JJtech> what's the command to get compiz fusion?
<surgy> nope
 * ForgeAus nods sounds wise
<surgy> no new file
<sauvin> Did it hurl an error?
<surgy> nope
<surgy> surgy@derek:~/Desktop$ gunzip -f GSsoft-0.61.tgz.gz
<ForgeAus> um... can't remember JJtech, something like apt-get compiz-fusion
<sauvin> Moment.
<ForgeAus> just curious whats the -f flag?
<surgy> actually i gotta hit the sack
<surgy> force unzip
<ForgeAus> IC
<JJtech> ok... i will try
<surgy> ima pick this up tommorow
<surgy> email me surgy_377@yahoo.com if you get the chance please
<surgy> thnx for all the help especially you ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> no problem surgy
<ForgeAus> like I said, good luck :)
<surgy> or just pm me with any info you guys got
<ForgeAus> I really don't know why they made it so difficult
<JJtech> <Forge> i got invalid command
<ForgeAus> lol JJtech I'm not suprised
<JJtech> and why?
<JJtech> what shud i do?
<ForgeAus> you can get it from adept if you run adept-manager
<ForgeAus> find the compiz package in the list then install that one
<ForgeAus> (as long as your using #Kubuntu)
<ForgeAus> erm kubuntu
<JJtech> kk... i will see to it
<ForgeAus> (if you ar using a different distro you may have to use synaptic or whatever it has instead)
<ForgeAus> btw sauvin thanx for helping surgy :)
<sauvin> I tried.
<sauvin> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0833030477
<ForgeAus> yeah well I'm not so certain its even doable...
<JJtech> Forge, can't understand what distro mean... im a kubuntu nood..
<ForgeAus> for all I know it could be a corrupt file or something
<JJtech> noob
<ForgeAus> ok there are many different forms of the "linux" operating system
<se7en> !distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> (actually its a linux kernel with alot of gnu programs)
<JJtech> ???
<Tm_T> ForgeAus: and KDE or GNOME
<Tm_T> or both
<Tm_T> or
<ForgeAus> they all have different names like Mepis, Arklinux, Kubntu, Debian, etc etc..
<JJtech> ok.. and???
<ForgeAus> well they come with different systems and different software
<ForgeAus> its most common that they have one of Gnome and/or KDE as a display manager for X-windows...
<ForgeAus> but they often vary between different package management systems
<ForgeAus> ie, redhat and Mandriva use .rpm files
<ForgeAus> Debian based ones use .deb's
<ForgeAus> slackware uses .tgz
<ForgeAus> Gentoo uses a system called portage or ebuild..
<JJtech> so what is this im using???
<ForgeAus> your using Kubuntu which is based on debian, hence .deb packages
<JJtech> it said here in the CD, KUBUNTU
<JJtech> ahhh.. i see
<JJtech> and what shud i do in order to gain it's optimal performance?
<ForgeAus> note Ubuntu is an alternate Kubuntu in fact kubuntu is based almsot directly on it, only with KDE packages instead of Gnome ones...
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<ForgeAus> learn how to tweak your system
<JJtech> my PC specs " AMD64 athlon FX dual core 4000+, 1.5gb RAM
<ForgeAus> I have a p4 3gig processor... (socket 768)
<JJtech> my PC specs " AMD64 athlon FX dual core 4000+, 1.5gb RAM, 200+Hard drive, Geforce 8400GS
<ForgeAus> and only 1 gig of ram
<ForgeAus> 2x 160 gig hdd's tho
<ForgeAus> and an ATI video card
<ForgeAus> (AGP8x)
<rysiek|pl> hmmm... does anybody know if there is a way to use sed to substitute parts of a file with an output of a command, BUT giving this command one of the matches (e.g. \1) as a command-line argument?
<ForgeAus> um not sure what you mean rykiek but sounds like you should be able to pipe it????
<ForgeAus> ie output of command a | input of command b
<ForgeAus> much like you do with something like: cat < filename | less
<rysiek|pl> ForgeAus: aye: some_command | sed "s/myreg(exp)/$( my_command )/"
<rysiek|pl> ForgeAus: thing is: I want to do something like: some_command | sed "s/myreg(exp)/$( my_command \1 )/"
<rysiek|pl> where \1 is "the first regexp match of sed" (in this case - "exp"
<rysiek|pl> )
<JJtech> wow you guys!! u do have a great knowledge of commands...
<ForgeAus> I'm not familiar with the sed command nor the format of regexp
<JJtech> rysiek> i don't know what you mean with that s/myreg thing
<stdin> regexp is insane, don't expect to understand it :p
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> regular expression right?
<stdin> yep
<ForgeAus> just describes the syntax of things somehow?
<Larson> anyone here using the iwl4965 wireless driver? I'm having some bizarre performance issues here.. just want to check if it's the driver or something else
<ForgeAus> ie to match stuff like number number number exclaimation number number ???
<stdin> ForgeAus: something like that ;)
<ForgeAus> well at that general level I understand it, as for the symbology it uses is another matter entirely
<stdin> $(echo "Hello" | sed 's/[a-z]//') outputs "H"
<ForgeAus> lol
<stdin> and that's probably the simplest example I can think of
<onishidato> hola
<onishidato> how can i play  .DAT on Kaffeine
<emilsedgh> onishidato: rename it to .mpg :)
<onishidato> ảe you sủe?
<stdin> .dat is usually mpeg1 from VCDs
<onishidato> are you sure
<onishidato> rename and we can play?
<stdin> try it and see
<WaltzingAlong> really would not need to rename it either but doing so should not hurt
<stdin> try "file yourfile.dat" to see what it is
<onishidato> "file yourfile.dat"?
<onishidato> can you explain?
<stdin> "file" is a command, and "yourfile.dat" is the .dat file you have
<stdin> so if your file is ~/Desktop/MyVid.DAT  you'd run "file ~/Desktop/MyVid.dat"
<onishidato> thanks
<onishidato> there is a problem
<onishidato> whn i use Linux
<onishidato> i can't manually onpen my DVD disc tray
<onishidato> how can i fix it?
<WaltzingAlong> unmount it first
<stdin> that happens when you have it mounted
<onishidato> unmount?
<stdin> go to media:/  right click the dvd drive and choose Eject
<onishidato> this is what i got when i try to play the .DAT file on kaffeine
<onishidato> 05:33:01 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >/media/cdrom0/MPEGAV/AVSEQ01.DAT<
<onishidato> 05:32:54 PM: xine: found input plugin : file input plugin
<JJtech> 06:34:52 PHT: xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/hda<
<JJtech> 06:34:52 PHT: xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<emilsedgh> onishidato: aah, youre trying to play a video cd? use kaffeine's menu...there's an option to play vcd
<emilsedgh> onishidato: file->Open VCD
<suey> ÷å çà õðåíü
<stdin> suey: ??
<suey> äà
<onishidato> emilsedgh: thanks
<Larson-h> anyone knows if a 2.6.23 kernel will be offered (soon?)
<JJtech> how about DVD?? how to play??
<JJtech> i got this message
<JJtech> 06:34:52 PHT: xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/hda<
<JJtech> 06:34:52 PHT: xine: found input plugin : DVD Navigator
<suey> Ïîøëè âñ¸ íàõ
<baudthief> Has anyone got GridWars 2 (version 5.4) for linux? I have the windows version, and an older linux version
<stdin> !ru | suey
<ubotu> suey: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<WaltzingAlong> !dvd | JJtech
<ubotu> JJtech: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<emilsedgh> JJtech: Kaffeine->File->Open DVD
<suey> [Ñðä Íîÿ 14 2007] [16:53:19] |Çàéòè| johnsmith2 âîøåë íà êàíàë (n=d110@210-84-14-248.dyn.iinet.net.au).
<suey> [Ñðä Íîÿ 14 2007] [16:53:20] <lg188> no the bits
<suey> [Ñðä Íîÿ 14 2007] [16:53:30] <lg188> :s
<suey> [Ñðä Íîÿ 14 2007] [16:54:09] <Sonjaaa> i have to go now
<suey> [Ñðä Íîÿ 14 2007] [16:54:10] <Sonjaaa> bai!
<JJtech> naay bisaya diri?
<nick_> Hey everyone, I have a k3b question, I keep getting the error "cdrecord has no permission to open this device"  It only started yesterday and before that it worked perfectly.  I have the debugging report, but I don't know how to use pastebin
<nick_> I've been web searching and the best I came up with was to run it as sudo but when I do that it gives me an unknown error
<nick_> I also just got Nero to use on Windows and it returns an error as well, although it's debuggin report is worthless
<rysiek|pl> cu all
<neville> What are you trying to do?
<ahmad> i have realtek sound card on toshiba satillite but there is no sound at all
<ahmad> any one help
<nick_> neville: The first time it messed up I was just trying to do a data burn to a normal cd, then it again messed up with a data dvd and now it messes us doing cd iso images
<nick_> neville: It simulates fine, but when I go to write it it gets stuck at the 31st megabyte and returns the error
<soon> I'm having network problems - just re-installed (up from 7.04 to 7.10). My laptop (IBM T60) has an Intel Atheros card, which seems to be working. Also ethernet (wired) connection to my dhcp router works fine - alas, if I unplug the ethernet I cant get the wifi to work properly.
<mweijts> i have a question about kde4
<mweijts> Setting up kdm-kde4 (4:3.96.0-1ubuntu3~ppa1) ...
<mweijts> dpkg: error processing kdm-kde4 (--configure):
<mweijts>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mweijts> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mweijts>  kdm-kde4
<mweijts> whats wrong ?
<neville> Have you tried using a different disk?
<nick_> neville: Yes, everytime it writes a little bit on them so they are no longer blank, I've been thru 7 cds so far and 2 dvds
<neville> Is it able to read other disks fine?
<nick_> neville: Yes, it can read data disks that were already made and I can run programs from cd
<JJtech> !fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> mweijts: apparently that one fails on postinst       sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/kdm-kde4.postinst; sudo aptitude -f install
<student> Somebody who knows if its possible to download a Kubuntu 7.10 +KDE 4 prepatched iso somewhere?
<stdin> student: nope, kde4 isn't even out yet
<mweijts> Thanx WaltzingAlong that removes the error message in Synaptic Package Manager the error is not longer appearing
<soon> I need to pass a command to my wireless network card (iwpriv ath0 mode 2) for it to work - where should I put this to have it executed at every boot / network start ?
<ghostcube> any news for crashing systemsettings on 3.5.8
<ghostcube> ??
<ghostcube> feisty
<alesan>  hi, what is the component that manages the mounting of for example USB keys?
<stdin> soon: try /etc/rc.local
<soon> thx
<loguser1> does any one knows which port is used by msn messenger? in windows
<JJtech> !fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<anton> Hey, I have a problem: I try to enable restricted drivers, then it says: "there was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"...why?
<anton> Just installed Kubuntu 7.10
<anton> Anyone? :(
<ghostcube> ahh found bug report for 3.5.8 systremsetting crash abnden fix for it thx guys
<anton> Hey, I have a problem: I try to enable restricted drivers, then it says: "there was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"...why?
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/153636
<ghostcube> by
<anton> that link didn't work :(
<anton> or, the fix didn't work
<guhhh> please i lost my system. is there anyway i can reinstall the system without losing my data?
<kraut> moin
<Armakidon> When install kde4?
<JJtech> !fusion
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<moofoo> hello, is there a "real" kio client for strigi? like the beagle one (or ftp/fish/etc.) so it can be used in file open dialogs etc.?
<Riddell> motu Q&A in 15 mins in #ubuntu-classroom
<Tm_T> thanks :)
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: quick ping
<anton> Hey, I have a problem: I try to enable restricted drivers, then it says: "there was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages"...why?
<tuxwulf> anton: you forgot to accept the licence agreement
<tuxwulf> anton: There is a java package asking to accept some agreement; you have to scroll to the bottom anbd check some box, then click next
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: hi
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Ho.  Are you a Dot editor?
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: tell me about this daily thing
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Aha - so it did arrive, then?
<Riddell> yes
 * SSJ_GZ wasn't sure, as I didn't get a confirmation e-mail :)
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Not much to tell, really, apart from what's on the webpage :)
<ardchoille> Whoa, digikam is quite nice. It can make html photo galleries as well as an mprg slideshow.
<ardchoille> *mpeg
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Any particular questions you had in mind?
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: what is the image it based on?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Mainly vanilla Kubuntu 7.04 server, with KDM3 and third-party dependencies needed for KDE4
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: no kdm 4?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: I thought that would be a little too risky - I always want the user to be able to boot into a graphical login.
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: and is it available now?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Yep - there's a torrent for it:
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=4855
<Bauldrick> what command can i use to send a drive 'to sleep'?
<WaltzingAlong> Bauldrick: hdparm ?
<Bauldrick> I need to perform a 'live' logic board swap of my hdd
<WaltzingAlong> anton: get it working?
<poison--> hi guys
<WaltzingAlong> guhhh: which system did you lose? "your data" is on the partition with /home, i would guess
<poison--> !divx
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: ping me in half an hour if I havn't got back to you
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Thanks, will do :)
<loguser1> if i cant find linux drivers of a hardware . can i use wine to install windows drivers and then use that hardware?
<poison--> whats the easiest way to convert MPG to avi?
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: no
<poison--> <loguser1, what hardware drivers u need?
<WaltzingAlong> poison--: mencoder!
<loguser1> WaltzingAlong:  why not
<loguser1> poison--:  alpha tv tuner
<poison--> <WaltzingAlong, sweet!! thanks
<poison--> ouch.. tv tuner is a pain
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: wine is an implementation of the windows api not the hardware interface
<loguser1> WaltzingAlong:  ic..
<poison--> !mencoder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<loguser1> WaltzingAlong: but i cant use the software of the tv tuner by wne ? can i?
<poison--> already had it installed, lol
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: you will need a driver (kernel module) that recognizes/supports the hardware first
<loguser1> WaltzingAlong:  after that. can i use that soft?
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: you could. i do not know how well wine would handle tv-in programs. how about mythtv, kdetv, or tvtime
<loguser1> k
<loguser1> if i use most of the windows softwares by wine. will that give any harm to my linux. does it have any drawbacks?
<stdin> loguser1: besides the drawback of using windows software and the buggyness of wine, nope
<WaltzingAlong> also that you make the transition more difficult for yourself
<WaltzingAlong> and then get to brag to people "yeah i use kubuntu to run my windows programs through wine" to which the reply is "ah ha, so linux does not have applications!"
<loguser1> stdin:  is wine buggy ?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<loguser1> too much?
<stdin> loguser1: buggy like no other :p
<loguser1> :)
<WaltzingAlong> and of course it does but you prefer to use the effort in emulating the windows api on gnu/linux rather than finding or learning native programs
<loguser1> ok. last question. HOW to install and use a software by wine ?
<poison--> <BluesKaj, hi buddie
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: grab the .exe installer then at the prompt in konsole            wine setup.exe or whatever it is called
<BluesKaj> depends what one runs on wine ...neotrce runs well, google-earth not so well:)
<loguser1> dont i have to tell the location of setup.exe to wine ?
<stdin> you can cd to the directory with the .exe in it
<BluesKaj> <--reverted to the default gusty ATI grphx driver 8.37 after GE just wouldn't go
<loguser1> stdin ok
<loguser1> thx
<BluesKaj> open the exe with wine works for some apps
<BluesKaj> what's up poison-- ?
<poison--> <BluesKaj, workin as usual, u?
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: not a fan of the linux build of googeearth?
<WaltzingAlong> google*
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, agreed , kinda clunky , but I have a biy of a geography habit ...and it's worse since I retired.. planning trips etc :)
<BluesKaj> biy=bit
<BluesKaj> poison--, not doing much today ...cold here :/
<cs__> arg
<cs__> still can't get new fglrx 8.433 to work in 7.10 with accellerated GL
<BluesKaj> cs__, what are you trying to do ?
<thomax_> for some reason, after apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, I can't change the brightness of my screen and my battery isn't detected anymore
<loguser1> what is ssh
<thomax_> any idea how to repair this
<thomax_> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<loguser1> thomax_:  whats the client for linux?
<loguser1> ssh
<thomax_> loguser1: ssh
<thomax_> just go to commandline
<thomax_> type: man ssh
<cs__> BluesKaj: trying to get GL to work and not using Mesa Indirect
<cs__> ati radeon x850gt 256mb too btw
<poison--> <BluesKaj, remeber the last issue i asked u, about my machine freezing?
<poison--> it was the damn video card... overheating and died
<poison--> lol
<loguser1> thomax_:  an app called ssh ?
<loguser1> k
<loguser1> i need gui ssh client
<thomax_> loguser1: jep
<thomax_> ah gui
<thomax_> hmm
<stdin> loguser1: konsole is a gui ssh client
<stdin> ssh = secure shell
<ardchoille> stdin: I've never seen it put quite that way :)
<BluesKaj> cs__, I reverted to the older 8.37
<thomax_> loguser1: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ssh-gui/
<stdin> well, konsole is a GUI terminal emulator
<cs__> BluesKaj: the older 8.37 isn't an option
<cs__> it's too slow
<stdin> all "GUI ssh clients" are terminal emulators
<stdin> just like konsole
<cs__> i plan to work with GLSL, which the 8.4x series don't suck at
<thomax_> stdin: uhm ok
<BluesKaj> cs__, yes but it works , right ?
<cs__> 8.4x worked in dapper
<cs__> doesn't in gutsy :S
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: ping, as requested :)
<loguser1_> thomax_:  an app called ssh ?
<loguser1_> i need gui ssh client
<Daisuke_Laptop> eh?
<thomax_> loguser1_: read what stdin just sais
<thomax_> said
<thomax_> [14:48] <stdin> all "GUI ssh clients" are terminal emulators
<thomax_> [14:48] <stdin> just like konsole
<WaltzingAlong> !info kdessh
<Daisuke_Laptop> yeah
<ubotu> kdessh: ssh frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 35 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Daisuke_Laptop> Secure SHell.  by its very definition NOT gui
<stdin> Daisuke_Laptop: unless you use -Y
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: point
<loguser1_> thomax_:  i missed it
<loguser1_> stdin:  what you just said?
<stdin> loguser1_: konsole is a gui ssh client
 * genii sips a coffee
<ardchoille> Daisuke_Laptop: True
<BluesKaj> cs__,according to the ATI driver site your 850 series should be using the propriestary ati driver , not the 8.43
<loguser1_> stdin:  graphical user interface ?          no i need something like putty
<stdin> loguser1_: yes, konsole can do everything putty can
<genii> loguser1_: konsole is better than putty
<stdin> loguser1_: you can save a session and then click on it to start that session again
<stdin> konsole kicks putty's butty :p
<ardchoille> hehe
<cs__> yea well, tell that to this http://openarena.ws/crap/bench2.txt
<ardchoille> kdessh? Isn't that simply konsole with diff features?
<loguser1_> stdin: iam very bad at konsole and typing commands
<Daisuke_Laptop> loguser1_: get good?
<Daisuke_Laptop> :P
<loguser1_> geni ^
<stdin> loguser1_: well ssh is command line
<stdin> ardchoille: I think it actually uses the konsoke kpart
<ardchoille> loguser1_: Having Linux and not using the cli is like having a Porsche and walking
<cs__> old fglrx = 8.37
<stdin> so it's a gui for a gui
<WaltzingAlong> !info sshm
<ubotu> sshm: A command-line tool to manage your ssh servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 72 kB
<loguser1_> ardchoille:  :)
<cs__> new = 8.40 (at the time of bench2.txt written file)
<cs__> on dapper
<loguser1_> how about openshh ?
<BluesKaj> cs__, what card do you have again... exactly ?
<loguser1_> !info openshh
<ubotu> Package openshh does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> openssh is ssh, ssh installs openssh-server
<loguser1_> !info open-shh
<cs__> Radeon X850GT 256MB
<cs__> AGP
<loguser1_> !info openshh-server
<stdin> !msgthebot > loguser1_
<ubotu> Package open-shh does not exist in gutsy
<ubotu> Package openshh-server does not exist in gutsy
<cs__> sure, the ati drivers officially tell you to use 8.37, but the later drivers bring *MUCH* better performance (and supports x850, though unofficially)
<ardchoille> loguser1_: ssh is command line, any app that says it's a GUI for ssh, you're still going to have to type in commands.
<cs__> no way am i going to play games at 2fps
<ardchoille> cs__: dunnet :)
<loguser1_> ardchoille:  that doesnt happens in putty. why?
<stdin> loguser1_: it does, it's just that putty open a shell then starts an X server. that's not all ssh is
<WaltzingAlong> !info putty | loguser1_
<ubotu> loguser1_: putty: Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60-1 (gutsy), package size 302 kB, installed size 744 kB
<ardchoille> Because Windows designers don't understand the power of computers?
<WaltzingAlong> maybe loguser1_ maybe you mean xming for ms windows boxes?
<dopez> is there a 'safe' way to downgrade from gutsy to feisty again ?
<stdin> loguser1_: there's no point in doing that in linux, you already have an X server running
<stdin> dopez: no
<risto> how i can open zip file ?
<loguser1_> WaltzingAlong:  no
<WaltzingAlong> risto: click it
<stdin> use ark (make sure you have unzip installed)
<WaltzingAlong> !zip > risto
<BluesKaj> well cs__ I tried the driver rec'd by ati for my card too ans the 3D was 50% faster FPS running 'fgl_glxgears' , but I couldn't run my google earth app , and i don't do games so I had no choice but to revert
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: ever try solarwinds (i think that is the name of it)
<BluesKaj> wind world ?
<loguser1_> oooooooooohh ic.
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: world wind, yeah perhaps that
<ngochai> Hi, can someone please help me wit this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m10f0b243
<loguser1_> these putty and other things are just clients.      the actuall ssh is that same and have to be commaned after putty or any other app logs in...        right?
<stdin> loguser1_: yeah, putty just runs command in a shell, it just doesn't show the user them
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1_: putty is a frontend to the command line interface of ssh
<stdin> there's a reason it has "tty" in it's name
<loguser1_> ic
<loguser1_> my server (network) doesnt allows portforwarding. can i resolve it by using ssh and making a tunnel?
<BluesKaj> WaltzingAlong, yeah world wind...open source java and windows
<stdin> you can, but that's rather complex
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: but you run through wine anyway ;D
<loguser1_> iam a client
<BluesKaj> yup, gonna try it in wine , WaltzingAlong
<WaltzingAlong> BluesKaj: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ww2d
<ngochai> can someone please take a look at this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m10f0b243 and help me out?
<WaltzingAlong> !brokenkde4 | ngochai
<ubotu> ngochai: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<ngochai> that brings me to this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m22a1f0f5
<ngochai> apt-get -f install again give me the same thing
<WaltzingAlong> ngochai: how about that?
<stdin> ngochai: add "kdebase-runtime-bin kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-dev libplasma1" to the end of the command
<WaltzingAlong> /notice ngochai  ok add those others too: apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-dev libplasma1
 * genii takes a brief mental vacation
<loguser1> i just installed kubuntu. i cant open videos and audio files. whats wrong
<ngochai> ok, just did that, it worked
<WaltzingAlong> !codecs | loguser1
<ubotu> loguser1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ngochai> do I need to remove anything else before going for KDE 4RC1?
<loguser1> thx
<stdin> ngochai: that removed it all
<WaltzingAlong> ngochai: no
<genii> WaltzingAlong: LOL yer the !ubotufact master
<WaltzingAlong> muhahaha genii ;)
<ngochai> ok, going to install KDE4 RC1 now, thank you guys
<stdin> btw, I uploaded koffice2 as well last night :)
<genii> stdin: How are you finding koffice2 ?
<stdin> haven't installed it yet, haven't had time :p
<genii> (not where you found it, how is it's usability, etc)
<stdin> I'll probably install it later today and compare it to ooO
 * genii awaits the review
<stdin> how you finding the "new" konversation?
<WaltzingAlong> like 1.0.1 ? :D
<stdin> "konversation 1.0.2~svn20071122-0"
<simion314> something strange is happened, i want to install crossover, i try to run with out sudo and it gives me "Permision denied" i tried with sudo:"sudo  ./install_cxoffice...."  but it gives me command not found, finaly i start konsole as root and i try to run it and it gives me again permision denied, even i am root
<WaltzingAlong> package konversation, state installed, version 1.0.2-svn20071122-0
<dm> Hello. Any idea how to persuade kmail to respect my umask of 0022 when saving attachmants?
<nosrednaekim> simion314: try "sudo chmod -x install_cxoffice"
<loguser1> can any one tell me the codec name that can play mp3 avi dvd and almost all video audio formats. ?
<WaltzingAlong> simion314: need to make it executable? chmod +x file
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras | loguser1, or just install this package with kubuntu gutsy
<ubotu> loguser1, or just install this package with kubuntu gutsy: kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<loguser1> WaltzingAlong:  kubuntu-restricted-extras will play every thing ?
<andrewmin> hey all, you know the alt-tab in kubuntu that pops up a list of the windows and you can cycle through them?  one day, mine disappeared and now i just have this normal alt-tab with no list.  any idea how to get it back?
<WaltzingAlong> andrewmin: sure thing; system settings/window behavior/focus/navigation and check 'show window list while switching windows'
<ardchoille> andrewmin: Been messing with the window manager?
<andrewmin> the odd thing is, no i havent.  kinda weird.
<Bauldrick> I can no longer watch my videos over samba from my server? How can I do this
<konrad> When I try to install programs, any program, with Adept I get an error message claiming failure during saving changes. Any ideas as of how to fix this?
<simion314> the file is executable , but i got Permission denied, and i am root, why it does not recognize sudo ./install_cxoffice.. command?
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: open konsole. type   sudo aptitude -f install                what is the output?
<loguser1> WaltzingAlong:  kubuntu-restricted-extras will play every thing ?
<bucatoamano> kommander problem ... how can i ssave settings of my wigettree?
<WaltzingAlong> loguser1: it is a metapackage to install the commonly desired codec packages, so the short answer, yes
<ardchoille> loguser1: No, there are some flash video that even flash9 won't play
<nosrednaekim> simion314: try "sudo sh install_cxoffice"
<andrewmin> any idea how to snap windows?  for some reason, my window manager reset itself....
<loguser1> k
<WaltzingAlong> andrewmin: that should be in the same area
<loguser1> thx!
<WaltzingAlong> andrewmin: window behavior/moving
<simion314> thx, i made it work now, is chmod +x the command, i remembered it wrong
<andrewmin> thanks WaltzingAlong, that fixed it
<WaltzingAlong> change mode to executable, yeah
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: Seems like it will try to install/update adept. I'll see where this will get me. Tnx. I'll be back if it doesn't help.
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: how does the updater script work?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Magic!
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin > konrad, feel free to pastebin the output of that if you want. otherwise apt-get with -f install will just attempt to fix any broken dependencies (perhaps an upgrade was interrupted or a package was forced by the user)
<Bauldrick> why can't I stream .avi's via samba anymore?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Basically, a list of changed files, and the ops to perform on them.
<Evil_`> I downloaded Kubuntu and made a live cd, but after I installed it..when I try to run without the disk it doesn't ever start up, it stays on a black screen
<simion314> o god, now it sais that my home directory is not belonging to me, i do not enderstend
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: source files or binary files?
<WaltzingAlong> simion314: had you used chown ? to change the owner?   ls -lh /home/simion314 or whatever it is to show who owns it
<Bauldrick> ?
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Binary.
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Basically - a very, very crude package manager that updates only files that have changed.
<WaltzingAlong> Bauldrick: and the process you had been using by which you could stream the files?
<simion314> w it works, sorry
<Bauldrick> they're sat on a debian box, i would just search to the file and click on it to view... normally
<simion314> i used sudo and thats why it do not work, so strange this message errors, it said permision denied and the file was in fact not executable, thx foe all, grath comunity
<Bauldrick> kaffeine gives eror... xine: cannot find input plugin for MRL
<WaltzingAlong> Bauldrick: so what changed?
<WaltzingAlong> Bauldrick: package updates? permission changes?
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: apitude finished, still get error when trying to install. Reran sudo aptitude -f install with output as of http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45556/
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: it alls seems good http://dot.kde.org/1195678280/
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: ok so looks like there were no errors, right? now what did you wish to install?
<Bauldrick> by the looks of things its this bug, although I didnt see it way back then. Has it been fixed... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/85049
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: Whee - my first Dot article! Many thanks :)
<konrad> Last try was the java firefox plugin, but I also get errors with KMyMoney
<konrad> kpat also gives the same error
<Riddell> SSJ_GZ: published, sorry for the delay
<SSJ_GZ> Riddell: No problem at all; thanks for sorting this for me :)
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: ok so which error when attempting to install kmymoney? sudo aptitude install kmymoney2         ? feel free to pastebin the errors
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: Hmmm... then I get a message saying that the program is already installed... Weird
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: ok and about flash? sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: "Nothing to install, upgrade or remove". sudo aptitude install kpat installs as expected though.
<cs__> that is VERY strange
<cs__> there is no fglrx.ko in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/misc and volatile
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: and results of aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree ?
<cs__> this is probably the killer of my opengl :(
<nosrednaekim> cs__: how did you install your driver?
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: sudo aptitude install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin seems to be getting me somewhere
<cs__> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide manual method
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: using kubuntu 7.10 (gutsy gibbon) ?
<cs__> i'm down to the 'Check that fglrx.ko has been created' step
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: yes
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: and what were the results of            aptitude show flashplugin-nonfree        in konsole?
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: And as for show flashplugin it says installed. I can send it to the pastebin if you can cope with the Swedish :)
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45557/
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree      said nothing installed, removed, or so on because the requested package was already installed. if the requested package had not existed (in available repositories) there would have been the same message plus a line about package not being found. hence asking for aptitude show package
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: ok thanks. so far so good it seems
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: So basicly I might just be getting random error messages from Adept but the programs still gets installed?
<konrad> Flash is working now
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: ah no. just that it would have told you nothing was installed or removed, just running the show made it clear that the package was available (and in your case installed as well)
<nosrednaekim> cs_: are you instaling the 8.42 ot 7.11 drivers?
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: with aptitude install nonfree-flashplugin for example, aptitude show give the summary: 0 upgraded, 0 new installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded but it also would have a line about not finding the package. (perhaps that one line gets hidden among the rest, is what i meant)
<manuel_> hi
<manuel_> i have an crypted home part can this cause trouble wehn i upgrade to gusty?
<nosrednaekim> manuel_: not if you just upgeade and don't do a fresh install
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: Yes but in the case of KMyMoney it was not installed on my computer. I then try to install with adept, which results in an error saying installation failed. I then run aptitude which says nothing to do because program already installed.
<manuel_> ok thx
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: well the package name is kmymoney2 .try in adept again now
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: Adept shows it as installed now after running aptituse
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: ok perhaps aptitude -f install / apt-get -f install   took care of it
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: Yes, that could be it
<WaltzingAlong> which as far as i know adept manager cannot do
<konrad> WaltzingAlong: Thanks a lot for all help!
<WaltzingAlong> konrad: glad you got it working!
<ZenFish> Hi...I'm having a spot of trouble with dolphin. The menus on either side where it says 'bookmarks' and 'information' - when I mouseover them, they flicker on and off. I can still use them, but it's bugging me. Is there anything I can do?
<konrad> Still got to figure out Java in Firefox (on AMD64) - usually a pain in other distros.
<WaltzingAlong> flash is 32bit only, you should look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava | konrad
<konrad> Tnx again!
<stdin> WaltzingAlong: copy cat :p
<risto> how i can extract http://codeigniter.com/ zip file ?
<WaltzingAlong> maybe a bit though i updated it now
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<WaltzingAlong> !info ark | risto
<ubotu> risto: ark: graphical archiving tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 294 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<weenus> /whoami
<WaltzingAlong> stdin: but thanks all the same.
<guy> hello guys - i need help - i have kubuntu 7.04 and whenever i shut it down - it doesn't shut down it just shows the word kubuntu in black. what should i do?
<risto> whem i choose Archive Format 7-zip then i dosent' extract
<genii> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<WaltzingAlong> risto: is the archive a 7z format or just normal .zip ?
<WaltzingAlong> !info unzip | risto
<ubotu> risto: unzip: De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-10ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 150 kB, installed size 340 kB
<cs__> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cs__> wee.
<cs__> fglrx.ko doesn't want to show up =\
<WaltzingAlong> cs__ the guide you are following covers that as well, does it not?
<cs__> yes, though there is no solution provided to make fglrx.ko exist
<cs__> just symlinks :S
<cs__> of files that don't exist
<cs__> (and doing the libgl symlink gives Mesa GL again)
<WaltzingAlong> cs__: so you need to remove package libgl1-mesa ?
<cs__> it's not installed
<WaltzingAlong> so  /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc/fglrx.ko never gets created?
<cs__> no
<cs__> infact, there's no misc/ directory in there either
<cs__> hmm fglrx.ko suddenly appeared in the volatile folder
<cs__> that wasn't there before :S
 * cs__ does that symlink step again
<WaltzingAlong> well it *is* volatile afterall
<WaltzingAlong> muhahah ;D
 * genii thinks about the volatility of ATI
<soon> I'm using Konversation - In the Identity window (under server list) I've got the field 'Auto identity' set to just 'NickServ' (and the password in the next field obviously) - but it dont work
<soon> Should it be something other than just 'NickServ' ??
<Tm_T> wenus: you really should not have that kind of nickchanges
<cs__> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Talk:Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#still_Mesa hrm
<WaltzingAlong> soon: it is just NickServ here. have you already registered with nickserv?
<soon> yes - and If I use the regular /msg NickServ IDENTIFY password from the dialogue here it works fine
<stdin> soon: you can just put your nickserv password in as the server password
<stdin> just make sure you set your username to your nickname
<wenus> Tm_T It is a cry for help. I am very irritated with the registration process not working. I put in ? /msg NIckServ IDENTIFY mypassword and then says "password incorrect"
<Tm_T> wenus: not an excuse to misbehaviour
<WaltzingAlong> wenus: /msg nickserv register
<soon> Ill just try that ...
<soon> jep - it worked thx stdin
<stdin> soon: no problem :)
<cs__> this mesa issue i'm having is new in the 7.11 driver
<wenus> How do I tell if I'm registered? I put in /register "password" and no error came up
<wenus> for once
<jack111> hey, i've got the problem that in sent mails in kmails e.g. italics or paragraph actuallyall formatting disappears, is there a way to use that with kmail?
<WaltzingAlong> wenus: check in the status window. if you are registered then /msg nickserv identify password
<funcrush> I can't install build-essential cuz my system request a cd-rom, Gutsy Gibbon
<WaltzingAlong> funcrush: remove the reference to the cd in the sources.list or through manage repositories in adept manager
<BluesKaj> wenus, try a PM with someone in the channel...if you're registered it will connect
<Jucato> funcrush: in Adept Manger, go to Adetp menu -> Manage Repositories and disable the cdrom repository
<funcrush> yup thank you!!
<wenus> where's the status window?
<BluesKaj> !register | wenus
<ubotu> wenus: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<funcrush> thank you, I resolve that problem
<BluesKaj> wenus, then you haven't registered properly
<WaltzingAlong> wenus: Ubuntu IRC ?
<pag> wenus, I thing you have to ask for a staffer to drop that nick for you, since it's already registered (though owner had not been around for more than a year)
<wenus> query ubuto
 * cs__ sighs
<cs__> i'm going back to winblows
<cs__> i give up on this ati issue
<jack111> hi, can anyone help?
<jack111> i've got the problem that in sent mails in kmails e.g. italics or paragraph actuallyall formatting disappears, is there a way to use that with kmail?
<Norgur> metaquestion
<wenus> I've been here http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration and copied and pasted the commands using gaim and kopete clients and it still doesn't work.
<WaltzingAlong> wenus: it could be that someone else registered the nick already - so you cannot register it and do not know the password to it
<BluesKaj> poor cs_  , there goes another ATI victim back to windows :/
<stdin> weenus5000: it was registered, but hasn't been used in over a year so you can ask a staffer to drop it for you
<draik> Hello all
<ptath> Hello, I have just recently changed to KDE from Gnome. There are two things I am missing: 1)  ability to open a new session  keeping the current working directory 2) URL handler able to work from the text in the terminal window. Any advice?
<stdin> ptath: KMenu -> Switch User
<draik> Quick question. I just plugged in my new 500GB external HDD. I got the following error: hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000
<WaltzingAlong> jack111: kmail / options / html formatting, then bold and such still are not sent?
<WaltzingAlong> draik: right mouse click the device, properties, then uncheck 'mount as user'
<ptath> stdin: i was talking about konsole sessions not login sessions
<stdin> ptath: ohh, session > new shell  not working?
<WaltzingAlong> ptath: to launch konsole from konqueror with F4 would keep the current working directory
<ardchoille> ptath: For your question number 2)  try this: kfmclient exec file  (where file can be a file on your system or an url like http://www.google.com)
<stdin> ptath: you can also use bookmarks to open a shell at a specific location
<draik> Thank you WaltzingAlong
<ptath> WaltzingAlong: thanks but I want to start the new session form the konsole
<jack111> WaltzingAlong: hey, where do i check that if the option is ticked? i have only settings there and cannot really find it ..just looked through all
<ptath> stdin: bookmarks are not felxible enough for this
<jack111> WaltzingAlong: hey i found in the folders...prefer html to plain text..thats it i guess?
<WaltzingAlong> ptath: good question. if you did the f4 through konqueror then each subsequent session within konsole would start in the same working dir
<ptath> ardchoille: thanks for kfmclient, it is kind of half solution but is better than nothing
<naelr_> good morning
<cuco> has anyone tested the 4.0 rc1 packages on 7.10?
<naelr_> looking for some help with kubuntu on my new laptop
<Tm_T> cuco: yes many of us
<WaltzingAlong> cuco: yes
<naelr_> it installs fine but will not boot
<ardchoille> ptath: It simply uses the file association to launch the file in the associated app
<cuco> anything special that will mess up completely my machine?
<ptath> WaltzingAlong: re f4 from  konqueror : interesting, unfortunately I don't really use file browsing, i am a cmdline type, will try anyway
<WaltzingAlong> cuco: kde4rc1 does not replace your kde3.5.x so you can use both or one and apps from the other
<cuco> is it possible to run a full session?
<WaltzingAlong> cuco: yes
<cuco> WaltzingAlong: yes yes... but do the new packages requier something that may mess up?
<risto> waltzubg
<risto> waltzing
<WaltzingAlong> cuco: na just follow the guide at www.kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> hi risto
<WaltzingAlong> risto: still with the zip?
<risto> yea
<risto> normal zip
<ptath>  WaltzingAlong: re f4 from  konqueror :  it does not work either, the working dir ins not inherited
<risto> i dont no why i cant open it with ark
<Naelr> does anyone have any idea how to get my HD recognized by the boot up process I end up in a busybox everytime I try to boot
<cuco> WaltzingAlong: any ubuntu rebranding, or stock kde4 packages?
<WaltzingAlong> would be kubuntu rebranding i suppose but as far as i know kde4 built for kubuntu
 * Tm_T slaps MPat 
<WaltzingAlong> ptath: for example when browsing with konqueror to ~/downloads then pressing F4 brings up konsole which starts in ~/downloads
<stdin> cuco: it's pretty much stock kde4
<Naelr> can someone suggest a channel that might be able to help me?
<ptath> ardchoille: yes I understand, just read the manual. in gnome terminal you can open a menu with right click on any url no need for copy-paste
<WaltzingAlong> risto: so what do you think is the issue? i just downloaded that zip through konqueror/kget then clicked on it in konqueror which opened it in ark. now i could extract it all
<dm> Hello. Any idea how to persuade kmail to respect my umask of 0022 when saving attachments?
<Tm_T> lol
<stdin> cuco: in fact, I don't think we apply a single patch
<Tm_T> (test)
<risto> i dont no mine thinks its docx file
<cuco> stdin: sweet
<ardchoille> ptath: You can do that in konsole too, use klipper and enable actions. Then right click on a url pops up the actions and asks what you want to do with the url.
<cuco> stdin: are you using an intel based video card by any chance?
<stdin> yeah
<ardchoille> ptath: I use klipper actions quite a bit in irssi
<blendtux> Uptime: 1 days, 7 hours and 28 minutes
<stdin> cuco: "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)"
<blendtux> wrong channel
<cuco> stdin: tested the kwin effects? when i tried it on svn a few months ago, it did nothing on my machine
<Naelr> can anyone even see me ?
<ardchoille> Naelr: Yes
<Naelr> perhaps they have naelr filter set to on....
<ardchoille> hehe
<Naelr> oh I am alive .. this isn't a dream
<cuco> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<stdin> cuco: it works if you don't choose OpenGL
<ptath> WaltzingAlong: f4, yes I tried, it works first, but it does not keep the work dir subsequently,
<stdin> lemme see if I can find the config
<Naelr> so no answer means we don't know... :D
<weenus5000> ptath; if you're using konqueror you're in gui context so another way that you might want to make the console always available is to go to settings -> configure toolbar->main toolbar move konsole to active so it will come up on the menu and can be activated in what ever context that you are in in konqueror
<WaltzingAlong> ptath: right it will always be the one from which f4 was pressed
<ardchoille> Naelr: Or it means the person(s) who do know are either away or not in the channel
<ptath> ardchoille: re klipper: I will try it, never used before
<ardchoille> ptath: klipper has lots of actions for different apps and content. copying text to the clipboard can trigger certain actions.. makes using the cli much easier.
<Naelr> ardcholille: i figured that one.. it was the people who are here and don't say sorry sir perhaps so and so might know but he is not on right now.  This problem has been kicking my butt for going on 5 days now.. no help in forums so went looking for live people
<Naelr> ardchoille: don't suppose you know of a good ubunutu or even just linux channel where people might know some good stuff about busybox and why my hd isn't being detected on reboot
<ignoramus> Hello all.  I need your help- KNetworkManager no longer automatically connects to my wifi - and there's an entry listed as "hpsetup" ... any help?
<ardchoille> Naelr: The problem with that is you'd end up having 380 replies of "I don't know".. that'd be annoying.
<ardchoille> Naelr: #linux ?
<bucatoamano> mm i have  a problem -,.- i have tryed to install kde4 but it said it has some problme with dowloading kde4core
<bucatoamano> where can i download that package
<ignoramus> bucatoamano: what exactly did the error say?
<draik> I have my / and ~ on two separate partitions. How can I merge them into one partition?
<bucatoamano> ignoramus: just a second a redo
<bucatoamano> ignoramus: There was an error committing changes. Possible reasons include problems downloading some of the packages or that the commit would break other packages.
<ignoramus> bucatoamano: did you try " sudo apt-get -f install " ?
<bucatoamano> ignoramus: i think yes but i re.try now
<stdin> cuco: having something like this in ~/.kde4/share/config/kwinrc should work http://stdin.pastebin.com/m65a121d1
<cuco> stdin: XRender? wow... lame... how is the performance?
<bucatoamano> ignoramus: naa =( it said trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/64x64/actions/knewstuff.png', which is also in package kde-icons-oxygen
<stdin> cuco: it's fine, I could never get the OpenGL backend to work so I tried XRender and it magically worked :p
<ignoramus> bucatoamano: have you tried compiling from sources?
<stdin> cuco: no noticeable lag that I saw
<bucatoamano> ignoramus: no i have read this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<cuco> stdin: well, i will try tonight probably
<stdin> cuco: if you're lucky I'll have kdeutils, kdetoys and kdenetwork uploaded by then
<ignoramus> bucatoamano: and you've installed all the dev packages?
<stdin> bucatoamano: remove ALL the old package FIRST
<bucatoamano> ignoramus: i have done only this sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace and kde4base-dev.
<stdin> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php <
<bucatoamano> ignoramus: i have done only this sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace  kde4base-dev.
<funcrush> http://funcrush.tistory.com/77            is this wrong?
<weenus5000> for anyone: I'm a Ubunutu user but for the heavy lifting I rely on konqueror because it supports just about every protocol I can think of fish, webdav http https bluetooth samba, I can copy a picture from my cellphone to my server across the internet. I'd like to see Windows explorer do that!
<stdin> bucatoamano: wrong
<surgy> how do you extract a tgz.gz ?
<bucatoamano> stdin: but omg i have read this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-beta3.php
<ignoramus> bucatoamano: please follow *every* step and try again
<ptath> ardchoille: re klipper: that works - thanks; do you have any idea about keeping the working directory?
<stdin> bucatoamano: that's beta3, that's old. we're at RC1 now
<ardchoille> ptath: Working directory? Please explain
<stdin> surgy: with ark
<weenus5000> surgy  first you do tar xzvf filename.gz
<ardchoille> weenus5000: It works like that because konqueror is simply a shell for other modules
<ignoramus> surgy: with Ark or tar xvf filename.tar
<surgy> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<surgy> tar: Child returned status 1
<bucatoamano> stdin: ignoramus ok thank i will read http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php =)
<Risto> how i can extract with unzip command ?
<ardchoille> Risto: unzip filename
<stdin> Risto: unzip filename.zip
<Risto> unzip <filename>?
<ptath> ardchoille: when i open a new (terminal) session from konsole I'd like to keep the current working directory of the root (initial) konsole
<surgy> weenus5000: ark says its not a zip
<Risto> hhe got to work :D
<Risto> ty for all
<stdin> surgy: try just using "tar xvf filename"
<ardchoille> ptath: I've not done that before, sounds like bookmarks or saving a session, not sure.
<ignoramus> surgy: you can download rar, 7zip, etc to simply right-click and extract other types of compressed files
<Risto> is there flash plugin for konqueror?
<surgy> stdin: i tryed that
<ardchoille> stdin: We no longer need the z or j (gz or bzip) in the arguments?
<ptath> ardchoille: like bookmarks, but more dynamic; gnome-terminal always works this way -- make more sense than going $HOME
<surgy> Risto: libflash-nonfree
<stdin> ardchoille: tar will normally autodetect the type
<ardchoille> ptath: Ah, yeah, ok
<ignoramus> risto: for further documentation -------> http://freebsd.kde.org/howtos/konqueror-flash.php
<ardchoille> stdin: Nice, ty
<surgy> stdin the extension is just .tgz which is weird to me, and ark doesnt know how to handle it
<ardchoille> Wow, it went from "tar -xzf file.gz" to "tar xzf file.gz" to tar xf file.gz", the arguments are getting easier to remember :)
<stdin> surgy: tgz is short for tar.gz, usually used by slackware
<surgy> stdin: ok
<ignoramus> surgy: and tar xvzf filename.tgz didn't work?
<surgy> nope
<ignoramus> surgy: dumb question- you did "cd" to the proper directory, yes?
<surgy> ignoramus: of course.......
<ignoramus> surgy: ya never know... last week I troubleshot sound issues with a guy for 20 minutes before he discovered he had muted it =)
<BluesKaj> surgy, tar -xzvf filename.tgz
<surgy> lol
<surgy> well i spent 9 hours on this project last night just to find out i couldnt unzip the last file i need
<BluesKaj> err , tar -xvzf filname.tar.gz
<surgy> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<surgy> tar: Child returned status 1
<surgy> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<stdin> surgy: bad file
<surgy> cant be
<surgy> :(
<ignoramus> surgy: do you have either Rar or 7Zip installed - sometimes theyre helpful...
<ardchoille> If stdin says it's a bad file, then I would believe him
<WaltzingAlong> file file.tgz
<ardchoille> Bad file, bad file!
<surgy> surgy@derek:~/Desktop$ file GSsoft-0.61.tgz
<surgy> GSsoft-0.61.tgz: POSIX tar archive (GNU)
<ardchoille> :)
<stdin> it's not tgz, it's TAR
<stdin> heh
<surgy> its the only file that has this software that im aware of
<surgy> stdin: so?
<WaltzingAlong> tar xfv GSsof-0.61.tgz
<stdin> surgy: mv GSsoft-0.61.tgz GSsoft-0.61.tar; tar xf GSsoft-0.61.tar
<WaltzingAlong> or that first ^^
<stdin> I'm not sure if tar detects my magic or filename, so rename to tar
<surgy> rawks thnx guys
<WaltzingAlong> i thought tar knew what to do because of tar z for gzip and j for bz2
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: NEwer versions of tar should have detected that
<ardchoille> I guess it's not perfect yet
<stdin> ardchoille: it probably looks at the file extension
<WaltzingAlong> course if we tell tar to extract through gzip though the file is not gzipped should tar ignore our request?
 * genii thinks about the magic tricks stdin could do with tar
<stdin> no, options are explicit
<stdin> tar expects the user to be smarter than it is :p
<ardchoille> lol
<dan__> help, i cant seem to make tremulous or google earth to work in my 7.04. when i try to run them it goes back to login screen badabing
<surgy> well
<surgy> i need help with pcsx2 but this is the wrong place.
<dan__> a lot of people seem to be asleep?
<dan__> ok,can anybody pls tell me why im brought back to log in screen when i try to run tremulous or google earth?
<SSJ_GZ> dan__: Sounds like a crash, I'm afraid :/
<SSJ_GZ> dan__: Let me guess - ATI card?
<dan__> ok nvidia geforce 64
<Risto> what was the widget engine for KDE ?
<dan__> very old
<Risto> i got to geforce 440 64mb
<dan__> i run a pentium 3 with 256 mb ram and 4 gigs of hard disk
<SSJ_GZ> dan__: Hmmm... not sure then.  What about something simple like glxgears?
<SSJ_GZ> dan__: Wow!
<dan__> but i was able to run trem on dapper then
<biovore> Risto: widget engine is QT3.3 I think for KDE 3.5.x
<dan__> hehe ok maybe not 4 gig - its 30
<dan__> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<dan__> SSJ_GZ: could you tell me what you meant?
<SSJ_GZ> dan__: Oh - open a terminal, and run
<SSJ_GZ> glxgears
<SSJ_GZ> dan__: and see if it crashes at all.
<SSJ_GZ> dan__: Obviously, save your work first :)
<dan__> ok the gears are turning blue green and red
<dan__> i meant they were turning aroound
<SSJ_GZ> dan__: Ok, so your comp can run a 3d app without crashing - that's good news
<SSJ_GZ> dan__: Not really sure what to suggest from here - I was expecting that to crash :/
<dan__> sigh...thanks for trying tho
<ardchoille> sounds like tremulous and google earth are crashing xorg
<dan__> im really a nub been switching back and forth - winxp - dapper - winxp - feisty
<dan__> this is the first time i wasnt able to run trem
<dan__> man i love that game
<dan__> imho best ever fps (aside from cs)
<ardchoille> dan__: nvidia geforce 64 ? Not geforce go 6400?
<dan__> yep the first one 64 - and a pentium 3 with 256 mb of pc100 ram
<ardchoille> dan__: I don't even see that card listed on nvidia's list
<combinio> how can i record radio ?? :]
<dan__> ? meaning not existing or not supported? well its here
<biovore> combinio: internet radio you mean?
<ardchoille> dan__: Meaning not supported
<combinio> biovore: yeap :)
<biovore> gstreamripper works I think
<dan__> thats strange tho for it not to run in 7.04 when it ran trem in dapper
<biovore> there are programs
<ardchoille> dan__: How did you get the model of that card? lspci | grep vga  ?
<biovore> !gstreamripper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamripper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> I guess thats not it..
<combinio> biovore: i've already installed streamripper
<dan__> that command didnt do anything
<combinio> but don't know how to use it :/
<ardchoille> dan__: Sorry, it's: lspci | grep VGA
<dan__> oops my bad
<dan__> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<ardchoille> Thought so
<dan__> sorry
<ardchoille> np :)
<dan__> :)
<ardchoille> dan__: That card requires the legacy nvidia driver. Did you install it?
<dan__> not yet
<ardchoille> dan__: Want me to walk you thru it?
<surgy> theres a gui for that now
<ardchoille> surgy: I realise that but that gui has broken things on lots of computers
<dan__> ill try to spare you the trouble ;)
<ardchoille> dan__: It's no trouble, let me know if you want me to help :)
<surgy> ardchoille: i was unaware worked fine on mine :)
<ardchoille> surgy: You're lucky
<dan__> alright - ill tell when im desperate lol
<ardchoille> ok
<nchung> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<loguser1> while upgradeing to 7.10 http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/8529/snapshot4ao3.jpg
<ardchoille> loguser1: Did you try upgrading by manually editing your sources list and dist-upgrade?
<loguser1> no
<ardchoille> loguser1: Ok, then you need to install the required meta-package. It's usually installed by default and sounds like you may have removed it.
<NetersLandreau> if the window decorator crashes in compiz, what's the easiest way to restart it?
<loguser1> ic..
<loguser1> name?
<ardchoille> NetersLandreau: join #compiz-fusion
<NetersLandreau> thx
<ardchoille> loguser1: you using kubuntu? If so, you should install the kubuntu-desktop meta-package
<_michael> hello is there a way when dual booting to get lilo to when booting linux show the existance of the windows drive, but when windows boots for it to not know the linux drive even exists?
<loguser1> ya
<loguser1> ok
<stdin> _michael: windows only recognises windows formatted partitions (FAT and NTFS), anything else it ignores
<sandsmark> _michael: firstly, Kubuntu comes with GRUB as default
<sandsmark> _michael: secondly, GRUB chainloads Windows, so it thinks it's started by the BIOS
<_michael> sandsmark: I know but I had to install lilo to get it to boot it was available as an alternative
<loguser1> what are pre released updates.?  is it important to check it while upgrading or updating.
<_michael> My biggest concern is that a virus that may format the drive woudl come on windows and with the linux drive connected it may be formatted. Is that a valid concern or is it impossible?
<dan__> <ardchoille> i installed nvidia legacy
<sandsmark> _michael: highly unprobably
<sandsmark> *probable
<sandsmark> _michael: there's been maybe two proof-of-concept viruses that could spread between different types of partitions in windows
<loguser1> what are pre released updates.?  is it important to check it while upgrading or updating.
 * genii sips a coffee
<_michael> Well that is a relief, but do you know I can edit lilo.conf and add an option to the windows entry blocking it from knowing about a second drive? maybe something like "ignore hda" (as windows will be the slave drive)
<ardchoille> dan__: Good job! Is the game working now?
<ardchoille> Morning genii
<wightstraker> I just upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 on a ppc, and now my kmix won't work at all; I'm getting now sound. Any advice?
<wightstraker> *no
<ardchoille> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> wightstraker: on a laptop? open up konsole and type alsamixer
<dan__> series of errors
<wightstraker> Not a laptop
<wightstraker> Old lamp imac
<dan__> i am editing xord.conf
<wightstraker> ARTS is running too
<loguser1> whats expected that ubuntu will maintain its updating. or will exist in self and in support and in making kubuntu.             for how many years more   ????
<ardchoille> dan__: ok
<_michael> A second question if I were to do a full upgrade in adept followed by a version upgrade would I lose ANY of my current configurations (even aethetic preferences?) or would I turn on the system and everything would be displayed as I had before with only "under the hood" changes?
<genii> ardchoille: Hiya :) Sorry for lag, giving assistance in #ubuntu plus also trying to eat lunch
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> _michael: your personal configs are in your $HOME, usually upgrades don't touch those unless absolutely necessary
<wightstraker> I put alsmixer through the terminal and got this: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<wightstraker> *alsamixer
<niels__> ubotu: !adept crash frix
<niels__> ubotu: !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ardchoille> loguser1: With the increasing use of certain Linux distros, I would guess they will be around for quite some time
<_michael> ardchoille: Thanks and I'm running off the backup kernel know if I upgrade the kernel again will it remove by current backup kernel?
<dan__> brb ardchoille need to free up resources - thanks in advance
<loguser1> ardchoille:  about how many years?
<ardchoille> _michael: No, you'll ned to remove kernels manually. But, it's good to keep the last three kernels just in case, IMHO.
<ardchoille> loguser1: No one knows the future. 10 years from now a different OS maybe gaining popularity. Who knows.
<loguser1> hmm
<_michael> ardchoille: Great but in the upgrade will it only upgrade the packages I have installed or will it install all the packages in the new kubuntu-desktop (for example I don't need bluetooth support so I removed it along with other things), and I would have to remove then all over again?
<loguser1> are disrtros converatable?
<ardchoille> loguser1: There's no guarantee that you or I will be alive 10 years from now.
<loguser1> but there is probabilty
<loguser1> are disrtros converatable?
<ardchoille> _michael: I'm not sure how upgrades work exactly, I never upgrade.
<ardchoille> loguser1: What do you mean by convertible?
<wightstraker> I opened gnome-alsamixer and I get a blank window. When I go to the "configure soundcard" menus, it crashes. Still no sound...please advise!
<_michael> ardchoille: Thank you :)
<loguser1> i use ubuntu. its stops. now i have apps installed i upgrade but to another distro
<bucatoamano> =( kde4 i have made everythings but.... now when i try to log on it cames back to loggin window
<awag> hello all
<ardchoille> loguser1: No, I don't see that ever happening.
<bazhang> loguser1: no, you need to do afresh install
<loguser1> k
<loguser1> atleast linux reamisn same
<ardchoille> loguser1: That is why I didn't choose "joe's Linux distro" as my main OS :)
<loguser1> is there any major difference in linux comands in distros?
<loguser1> ardchoille: :)
<bazhang> loguser1: yes, quite a bit
<loguser1> which one did you used?
<ardchoille> loguser1: basically, most commands will be the same. The arguments may differe due to differing versions, but the commands will be the same for the most part
<loguser1> which is the most long lasting forcast distro?
<ardchoille> loguser1: I have used Ubuntu since 2004 and Kubuntu this year
<ardchoille> Slackware is the oldest surviving distro to date
<loguser1> ic
<loguser1> and what do you think in future what will by/
<loguser1> be*
<bazhang> kubuntu of course
<awag> lol
<ardchoille> I try not to look too far ahead, there's enough in "today" to keep me busy :)
<loguser1> bazhang:  ic.. :) serious ?
<bazhang> loguser1: why not?
<loguser1> ardchoille:  hmm
<loguser1> bazhang:  ok
<ardchoille> loguser1: I seriously doubt Kubuntu is going to die out
<loguser1> ic
<awag> yo, anyone ever have this problem? open office all of a sudden loads all it's windows without window decoration attached... all other programs have window decor
<loguser1> ya. its very fast growing
<loguser1> how to change user name and computer name in kubuntu?
<awag> join #openoffice
<awag> shit
<awag> my bad
<tlayton> is this the proper channel for kubuntu/kde4 rc1 question?
<tlayton> both with beta3 and rc1, i'm getting the "cannot start kstartupconfig4"
<Tech-Mike> is there another way to blacklist a driver, need rt73usb blocked
<tlayton> kstartupconfig appears to be returning a value of 127
<loguser1> tlayton:  yesif i got disconnected from internet during upgrade of kubuntu. will it resume of i have to dl is all over again?
<loguser1> during upgrade if i got disconnected from internet during upgrade of kubuntu. will it resume of i have to dl is all over again?
<bazhang> loguser1: if you don't delete the apt-cache
<loguser1> i will resme
<loguser1>  how to change user name and computer name in kubuntu?
<antipetya> всем привет
<antipetya> О_о
<bazhang> !ru | antipetya
<ubotu> antipetya: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<antipetya> !ru
<Bucatino> :) thanks gusy i  am in kde4
<Bucatino> *guys
<bazhang> antipetya: first type /join #ubuntu-ru
<antipetya> thx, done
<yotux> hello can anyone help me figure out xorg problem on hp notebook
<claetuss> anybody awake who wants to help with a missing-data-due-to-reinstall problem?
<loguser1> i installed wine and then i just click a windows exe file and it began to run. isnt it dangeourous . i mean if i click a windows virus like that. it will destroy the pc. ?
<biovore> loguser1: well it can kill everything that wine has access too.. aka your user account and files..  but the system is safe..
<biovore> don't run wine as root..  for that reason..
<supersonit> hola
<supersonit> alguien puede echarme una mano?
<claetuss> any filesystem gurus in here?
<Jucato> !es | supersonit
<ubotu> supersonit: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<newguyss> hi, I get this message when trying to install some programs : the following packages have unresolvable dependencies, make sure that all required repositories are added and enabled.
<newguyss> can some one please tell me how to add and enable all repositories for everything so I dont get this message again
<claetuss> you using adept?
<loguser1> i installed wine and then i just click a windows exe file and it began to run. isnt it dangeourous . i mean if i click a windows virus like that. it will destroy the pc. ?
<newguyss> trying to install from the synaptic
<jackpot_200111> hi
<claetuss> any filesystem gurus yet?
<Stilo> i installed the kde4 beta. When i log in i see a little window with the workspace. But it fills not my full screen. The rest is white. Where is the problem? The resolution?
<emilsedgh> claetuss: im not a filesystem guru, but just ask your question :)
<claetuss> word... I just reinstalled kubuntu (old habit from growing up on windows), mounted my home partition as home, now it shows that the drive has space taken up, but ls-al only shows the home folder auto created by installer
<claetuss> and lost+found of course, both empty
<claetuss> any thoughts on how I'm going to see my data again?
<awag> are you sure it is mounted on home ?
<claetuss> to the best of my knowledge
<awag> what does df show?
<claetuss> "/dev/sda6            288370844    204916 273517468   1% /home"
<claetuss> among other things
<loguser1> i installed wine and then i just click a windows exe file and it began to run. isnt it dangeourous . i mean if i click a windows virus like that. it will destroy the pc. ? if i have wine installed . how much should i worry about windows viruses. (iam a singer user in linux) and what can i do to prevent damage?
<jbesiee> hi, i have exaclty the same problem as described here http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=95493&p=22 post 540 while trying to install kde 4 rc 1. I followed the instructions here,http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php and i don't know what to do now ...
<Jucato> loguser1: you can ask in #winehq if viruses that are made for Windows will work on Linux. but biovore already gave you an answer
<loguser1> biovore:  can you repeat pls
<awag> claetuss, hmmm i'm not really to knowledgeable about things like this..
<awag> claetuss, maybe a permissions problem?
<claetuss> you'd think though, that the directory would be visible, just inaccessible, esp. as root, right?
<fdoving>  claetuss that looks formatted. so your data is probably long gone.
<awag> oh yeah, i didn't see that 1% use..
<jbesiee> No one to help me ? ...
<fdoving> claetuss: unless you have only around 200MB of data on it, which is unlikely i guess.
<claetuss> awag/fdoving: yeah... poop. I don't remember formatting it. Thanks for the help though, it's appreciated
<awag> yeah, that sucks man
<loguser1> is there a way that i can stop wine to auto open an .exe (windows app)   instead i always have to open a windows exe file by konsole.  ?
<claetuss> jbesiee: I'd try, except I don't speak french and the translator won't pick up on the colloquialisms
<genii> loguser1: Perhaps ask in channel #winehq
<awag> loguser1, if you go to properties of any file
<awag> loguser1, in kde, you can set the defualt application used to open it
<awag> loguser1, just remove all the applications from the default application for .exe files
<awag> loguser1, which should only be wine
<awag> loguser1, then even if you click on it i think it should ask you what you want to open it with
<loguser1> yes. but there are many kings of viruses.    like          .bat   .scr          etc
<jbesiee> claetuss : i'm going to revert back to english and make a pastebin
<simion314> Hi, i have a problem , i instaleed crossover and install a program, all is ok except that the .exe fle are not asocieted to run with crossover, the .exe have now the crossover icon but i cannot run them, and the shortcuts to the installed software do not appear on descktop
<claetuss> jb: not promising anything, I'm a bit of a noob myself, want to save yourself some effort and synopsize for me?
<manuel_> hi
<jbesiee> claetuss : what do you propose me to do ?
<awag> loguser1, won't a virus run inder wine only cause problems within the wine folder and other wine related things
<manuel_> i have upgraded to gusty now and kde has now shortcuts on my Email and mute key
<claetuss> simion: can you find the installed software? if so, just click and drag to desktop and choose create link here (or whatever it says)
<awag> loguser1, i'm pretty sure that is the case
<manuel_> how can i delete these default shortcuts??
<awag> loguser1, i don't think you need to worry about a windows virus coming and like deleting your home directory via wine
<boeroe> can anybody tell me hwhere i can find an yahho mesenger for kubyntu
<boeroe> yahoo messenger for kubyntu
<loguser1> are you sure?
<awag> loguser1, not positive
<loguser1> k
<Jucato> loguser1: why don't you ask in the right channel? in the channel that deals with wine
<Jucato> boeroe: Kopete can handle (basic) Yahoo Messenger
<claetuss> jb: what's the basic jist of your problem?
<boeroe> oke have kopete but do not see how i can do it will try again
<awag> loguser1, http://www.3000ad.com/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=36;t=000377#000000
<jbesiee> apt-get seems lost after broken dependencies, even apt-get -f install don't complete
<loguser1> thx
<claetuss> jb: crap, i've been banging my head against that problem too, and you prob have a better understanding than I anyway
<jbesiee> i think i solved it by commenting the falting repository in the /etc/apt/sources.list file, and then launching apt-get -f install
<beata_> Hello. I've installed kUbuntu and removed "konqueror" and "hplip" packages after that. Now there's no option to pack/unpack a file with ark, when I right-click on an icon. I can open it with ark, which IS installed, but no option is in the menu :/
<ubuntu> Hi, I wonder, I want to have a virtual machine, I'll use virtualbox, Can I decide on which parition I want to install it? Or do I have to install the guest OS at my main "/" partition?
<claetuss> JB: YOU ROCK
<claetuss> sorry for shouting
<awag> ubuntu, you can put it anywhere you want i think
<awag> ubuntu, you make a file, that acts as a virtual harddrive for your virtual machine
<awag> just start up virtualbox, it more or less will tell you what to do i think
<Jucato> ubuntu: by default it will install in a hidden .VirtualBox folder in your home
<jbesiee> claetuss : thx :D
<Jucato> ubuntu: you're not going to really install an OS on a real partition
<awag> exactly
<ubuntu> Jucato, Ok. But I can change it?
<beroualm> hi all
<beroualm> speak french ?
<Jucato> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> awag , :), but Im planning my partitioning
<Jucato> !fr | beroualm
<ubotu> beroualm: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<beroualm> thank's
<Jucato> ubuntu: it has nothing to do with partitions
<jbesiee> Can anyone edit this page : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php ? It seems you also have to remove the kde4base-data package before attempting an kde4 rc1 update
<Jucato> jbesiee: it does say remove all kde4 beta packages right?
<ubuntu> Jucato, oh :(, well, my goal is that if my XP parition gets a virus, it shouldn't be able to touch my "/" path
<jbesiee> here is what is said : "Remove previous KDE 4 packages, they are not compatible (apt-get remove kdelibs5)"
<awag> ubuntu, it won't work like that anyway
<Jucato> ubuntu: it really won't
<Jucato> ubuntu: again, you are not installing on a partition. think of a virtual machine as a big file that holds the OS
<awag> ubuntu, the way it works to my knowledge, is that virtualbox will make a file that will act as a virtual harddrive, the entire disk
<Jucato> it's just a file
<jbesiee> it should be "Remove previous KDE 4 packages, they are not compatible (apt-get remove kdelibs5 kde4base-data )"
<Jucato> stdin: ping
<awag> ubuntu, anything that you do in virtualbox, with windows xp, will be contained in that one file
<Jucato> stdin: re: what jbesiee said
<ubuntu> awag, jucato, thanks. Can I decide to have that specific 'big file' on another partition? Or is that just unnessecary?
<munk_> how can i get a microphone working with kopete? for a yahoo account?
<Jucato> ubuntu: unnecessary unless you really *really* want to
<maikel> espanñol alguien habla its my firts time
<awag> ubuntu, but yeah if you want to, like for example, i had my virtualbox stuff on an entire different harddrive for a while, just because i didn't have space on my main drive
<ubuntu> awag,jucato , I though to have 16 GB for my main parition (Im in live CD installing), but I shoiuld rather make it huger if I want to have a virtual machine on it, right?
<Jucato> ubuntu: the thing is, it doesn't matter. virtual machines don't really mind your partitions
<Jucato> ubuntu: yes
<awag> ubuntu, how big is the drive?
<Jucato> !es | maikel
<ubotu> maikel: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> awag. It's totally 160 GB,  I at very first thought to have a 16 GB and a ~20GB for the XP guest Virtual machine, but I should put those togehter, right?
<awag> is the rest of your drive, other than swap going to be used as /home?
<munk_> how can i get a microphone working with kopete? for a yahoo account?
<ubuntu> awag, I have another drive jsut for legally downloaded stuff ;), I thought of it being 110 GB
<awag> ubuntu, if you are going to mount a nice big partition on /home then you don't have to have a huge main partition, but i'd definately go with more than 16 gb
<ubuntu> awag, hmm, 36 GB :)?, what do you think about that?
<llutz> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<awag> ubuntu, sure, is your home going to be on a different partition / drive though?
<ubuntu> awag, No, I have my /home/ at the same partition Im installing Kubuntu, is that good/bad?
<awag> oh, well in that case, make it way bigger
<ubuntu> awag, /home/ ,I dont use that so much , do you? I thought it just was for some personal documents and such, I have all my media on the big partition
<awag> ubuntu, for example, i have an 80 gb drive as my main drive mounted on / and then i have a 320 gb drive mounted on /home
<awag> ubuntu, well yeah i did that at one point a few years ago, when i first tried to use linux, and then someone told me to do it this way
<awag> see if you put all your important stuff in home, and have it so that home points to another disk or partition entirely
<ubuntu> awag, did you see any improvement? I mean, was it worth it?
<awag> well, the only thing is, if you want to reformat, and reinstall your OS
<awag> you can reformat your / without touching your home
<awag> and since alot of things automatically get saved to your home dir, if it is all safe on a separate partition you won't have to worry about trying to find your files to back up if you want to format
<ubuntu> awag, what you say makes sense, but I keep it to less than 2-3 GB; I mean documents take no space right?
<awag> yeah if thats all you use it for thats fine
<ubuntu> awag, If I want it that way.... should I type the mount point: '/home/' in kparted?
<ubuntu> awag, or wahtever that partitiion program that is in the installation program is labeled
<awag> are you in the middle of an install on another machine right now?
<ubuntu> in the middle of the install, not that it have started, but im playing around testing how I want my partitions
 * ubuntu pressed install button
<awag> sweet
<henry_> Hello everybody, I'm installing Kubuntu on a laptop and I try to access to an smb print server, but I can't see it in my domain, is there something to do ?
<ubuntu> henry_ are you installing right now?
<henry_> yes
<ubuntu> henry_ so ur in hte live CD?
<_miquel> Hello, how can I connect my laptop to my PC?
<henry_> no, I'm on a installed system
<_miquel> I'm running kubuntu dapper on both and both are connected to the same router via ethernet
<henry_> but I'm in the process (there is some other things remaining)
<ubuntu> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ubuntu> henry_ that might help, but im not really experienved
<henry_> thx
<awag> ubuntu, hows the intstall going?
<nick_> I'm having a k3b problem, it worked fine a few days ago, but now whenever I try to burn any kind of disk (data cd, dvd, iso cd, dvd) it says the device has no permission to open the device (it always happens on the 31st megabyte) but I havn't changed permissions in anyway, can someone explain to me how to fix this before I ruin all my cds :)
<nick_> I've been searching the web but most of the answers I find are about suse or other distros and I can't find the files they say to edit in kubuntu
<Lacrymology> error while trying to version-upgrade:
<Lacrymology> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Lacrymology>   File "/tmp/kde-root/adept_updaterN0iGya.tmp-extract/dist-upgrade.py", line 33, in <module>
<Lacrymology>     logging.basicConfig(level=logging.DEBUG,
<Lacrymology> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'basicConfig'
<work> hi every body
<work> this is my first time to log on this chat
<Jucato> !hi | work
<ubotu> work: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<work> thanks
<work> i am from egypt
<work> and you
<Jucato> this isn't really the place for that :)
<Jucato> This is the Kubuntu user support channel.
<Lacrymology> then
<Lacrymology> can anyone give me some support on why won't kubuntu upgrade to .10?
<work> ok sorry let's us discuss or Kubuntu
<Jucato> hm... I haven't encountered that error...
<Jucato> Lacrymology: did it crash while upgrading?
<emilsedgh> lol
<Lacrymology> Jucato: if I open the updater and click on new version, it downloads the "updater program" or something like that and dies
<Lacrymology> Jucato: then I sudo adept_updater and I get that output after doing that
<Jucato> but you should use adept_manager for upgrading to 7.10... although not sure if that will fix it
<Lacrymology> I mean, I get the "press version upgrade" then the "press finish" after "downloading and veryfying upgrade tool"
<Jucato> did you follow the upgrade instructions exactly?
<Jucato> hm..
<jhutchins> Lacrymology: You might want to kill X/kdm, clean out /tmp, reboot and retry.
<Lacrymology> ok
<nick_> I'm having a k3b problem, it worked fine a few days ago, but now whenever I try to burn any kind of disk (data cd, dvd, iso cd, dvd) it says the device has no permission to open the device (it always happens on the 31st megabyte) but I havn't changed permissions in anyway, can someone explain to me how to fix this before I ruin all my cds :)
<blendtux-away> sorry
<nick_> Can someone tell me how to tell what drive number my cdrom drive is?
<WaltzingAlong> nick_: drive number?
<WaltzingAlong> nick_: cat /etc/fstab
<nick_> Intresstingly enough, when the speed is turn way down (4x) for cds it seems to be working...why is that?
<awag> nick_, are you running alot of other programs or something?
<nick_> awag: nope, just k3b when it crashes, I am running 3 programs now at the slower speed and it works
<nick_> awag: I ran across this post where this guy said he saw on a windows forum that sometimes the laser can get dim and won't write as fast, but would that return that kind of error?
<nick_> Yep, successful burn at 4x
<WaltzingAlong> even if the cd could be burnt at 32x, for example, should be more compatible with a slower burn
<WaltzingAlong> at least this has been so in my experience especially with video dvd formatted discs
<s4xxon> i'll agree. as lower the speed. more secure to write a cd/dvd better
<nick_> Oh yes, I know they work down, I just can't figure out why k3b was returning the permission error when it was set on auto (and we're not talking about hyper speed 16x or less)
<nick_> Anyway, I don't mind waiting thanks for the help everyone
<nick_> Night
<theunixgeek> Is there anything Visual-Studio like for Linux?
<s4xxon> no, but there is grasshopper
<s4xxon> depends what u mean with visual studio
<s4xxon> .NET ?
<theunixgeek> yeah
<theunixgeek> just a way to Visually design applications
<s4xxon> on what language
<s4xxon> net beans is good for that, and if i am not wrong it has also package to design C++ forms
<achref> hi
<hydrogen> qt has a designer
<WaltzingAlong> there are plenty of IDE tools. which language do you want?
<WaltzingAlong> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 8840 kB, installed size 26992 kB
<s4xxon> WaltzingAlong,  kdevelop doesnt support GUI i think. its just an ide
<MilitantPotato> At login I keep getting No command arguments supplied! Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command> KdeSudo will now exit...  How do I fix this?
<s4xxon> with editor compiler debugger
<wolfear> Hi all..trying to set up dancer-ircd. I ahd previously installed, then removed ircd-hybrid(using apt-get for everything). When trying to test the dancer installation from my desktop, I'm still getting the hybrid MOTD when trying to connect using konversation..is there a cache or tmp area I need to clear out to test dancer
<hydrogen> kdevelop embeds qt designer
<WaltzingAlong> !info kdevdesigner
<ubotu> Package kdevdesigner does not exist in gutsy
<MilitantPotato> It happens regardless of me saving a new session or not
<hydrogen> !file kdevdesigner
<s4xxon> qt is good, but he has to know what kind of applications he wants and in what language
<WaltzingAlong> anyway kdevdesigner is a part of kdevelop which is the built-in gui designer or yes links to the qt designer
<WaltzingAlong> s4xxon: yes true
<WaltzingAlong> s4xxon: and actually in my experience anyone who has asked for a gnu/linux equiv of visual studio has not found one ... mostly looking for the RAD part of building GUI apps quickly
<wolfear> If memory servers me correctly..doesn't the kdewebdev meta have pretty much everything included?
<s4xxon> frankly talking i dont get what you mean :)
<s4xxon> anyway, going for a gui developing ide isnt that easy to start with
<s4xxon> i myself know how to some basic java applications with gui through a text editor, and when i used netbeans it took me several days to figure out a bit whats happening
<s4xxon> so its not the best way to start with using it as basis
<WaltzingAlong> well i mean that the people who have been asking me were looking for a way to build programs without thinking about building programs. if it were well planned, using gui designers first or during would have worked too
<WaltzingAlong> but of course there are the learning curves as one can expect
<s4xxon> guing straight for gui means you are lazy to learn the basic code :)
<WaltzingAlong> yes i know and i was thinking that forcing developers to well design first yields better results
<arash> Hi, my knetworkmanager seemed nice at first, but i did something and I can't get it back the way it was directly after installing Kubuntu, how can I restore it?
<elfo_> wee, greetings from my recent installed kubuntu 7.10 :) it's working flawless till now :)
<ksal> hi
<elfo_> hello ksal
<ksal> how can I set a Label of a partition?
<SSJ_GZ> elfo_: Glad to hear it :)
<elfo_> anyway is running in vmware :) I'll migrate to real machine tomorrow or so. Then I'll test how's going with 3d accelerated nvidia graphic card
<elfo_> and maybe i'll take a look to compiz-fusion
<elfo_> Planned to use treviño¡s repositories.. any suggested alternative?
<ksal> I mean something like in windows, i could name a disk as 'WinSux' etc.
<jpatrick> elfo_: updated compiz-fusion is in backports
<elfo_> ksal take a look at /etc/fstab maybe that helps :)
<ksal> how can i do this in linux? i know it's possible somehow, because names i set on windows are seenable
<elfo_> really? good to hear jpatrick, thanx for the tip :)
<arash> hmm... I dont think that has to do with fstab, though im not sure at all
<jpatrick> ksal: right click it in konq and properties, should be there somewhere
<jpatrick> ksal: under "media:/", I think
<elfo_> oops. I missunderstood I thought that he wanted to change the mount point :) sorry
<ksal> :P
<ksal> jpatrick: thanks, i did it. i just wanted to make sure, that there's no config for this ;)
<jpatrick> ksal: no problem
<ksal> i didn't ever see anything like this in fstab, so i wondered if there's anything else
<arash> Hi, I want to remove all data files for one of my KDE applications, can anyone help me?
<jpatrick> arash: you better look for it's folder in ~/.kde/share/apps and remove it
<jpatrick> but check what's inside first.
<ksal> bye
<Evil_`> Anyone know why after I installed Kubuntu from the livecd, when I try to run without the CD, it says cannot allocate from memory region 7 or something and wont run?
<jpms> hols
<jernejovc> hi, I've tried to connect to wireless network with Kubuntu 7.10, and I couldn't get the wireless connection to work in kubuntu. router: Linksys WRT54GL, wireless card: TP-Link TLWN610G. help any1?
<jpatrick> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arash> jernejovc, I m having trouble with wireless netwrok now too
<egulcin> arkadaşlar aranızda ubuntusa ses sorunu yaşamış olanlar var mı?
<egulcin> ve bunun çözümünü bulmuş olan?
<jernejovc> arash, can you connect to network if you have DHCP turned on? because if I use manual config i can conenct to network, but can't connect to any site at all. not even ones in LAN.
<Dr_willis> I had a HD yesterday that started spitting out errors. i reformated it - and it 'seems' to be fine. There a decent way to test it out better then just fsck ing it?
<arash> jernejovc, im currently using my normal connection, but i want to be able to use the wirelsss  one too
<arash> knetworkmanager is killing me, anyone know how to reset it , it seems to say that 'networkmanager' isn't running, and therefore it doesnt like to show me any GUI
<ee|> Dr_willis: smartctl, and do bad block checking when you format.
<Dr_willis> ee|,  Hmm ok i will check that out.
<ee|> mkfs.whatever will have some option.
<ee|> for bb checking
<Dr_willis> darn hd went kabam when i did a fsck /dev/sdb4 it said 'is this a zero legenth partition' unfortunatly it was /home :)
<leo_rockw> hello everyone. i'm trying to record some sound using krec and that's not working. audacity and skype work with my mic, how can i tell kde what to use as sound input?
<Dr_willis> i did do a mkfs with an option to check badblocks
<Dr_willis> just wondering if there was somthing more 'in depth'  to help me decide to toss the HD. or reformat/reinstall/watch it die again. :)
<tweek_> bonsoir
 * genii sips a coffee
<leo_rockw> genii: all that coffee can't be good :-P
<johannes__> hi everybody
<leo_rockw> hello johannes__
<genii> leo_rockw: To the contrary, it's extremely tasty
<leo_rockw> genii: hahaha
<johannes__> can someone help me with wine? im new to linux ^^
<genii> johannes__: There is a channel for them, #winehq    Just to install it, use the package manager
<johannes__> thx for the channel ;)
<genii> eg: kmenu..Add/Remove Programs
<johannes__> I have it already instaled
<leo_rockw> you should need wine too much, unless you're trying to play games. in which case you can buy a ps2 with the money you saved from the winbugs license
<leo_rockw> shouldn't*
<johannes__> I don't ned it for gaming
<leo_rockw> johannes__: what are you trying to run?
<morphinex> howdy folks, I am having trouble connecting my mp3 player...
<morphinex> I am getting error -71 in my dmesg output
 * Wolf32 is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
 * Wolf32 is back.
<Minnozz> Hi, which progam should I use to scan (images, text)?
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I thought 'kooka' was the default tool for that.
<Dr_willis> !info kooka
<ubotu> kooka: scanner program for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 744 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<Minnozz> thanks, I'll try that one =)
<keaton> Kopete seems to have spontaniously stopped letting me connect to any chat services.
 * ScorpKing waves..
<keaton> Anyone know where Kopete stores user settings and such?
<Dr_willis> in .kde/somwehere :)
<keaton> thanks
<novizio> hello!
<jhutchins> keaton: probably somewhere under <home>/.kde/share/
<Dr_willis> thats one nice thing about Kde.
<Tm_T> ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete*
<ardchoille> keaton: ~/.kde/share/{config|apps}/kopet*
<Tm_T> ~/.kde/share/config/kopete*
<ScorpKing> .kde/share/apps/kopete
<Tm_T> ardchoille: meh
 * ardchoille got them both :)
<morphinex> any thoughts on how I can install libqca2 in edgy?
<Tm_T> morphinex: for...
<morphinex> Tm_T: for Psi 0.11
<novizio> is there anybody that can help me for my printer on kubuntu 7.04?
<morphinex> It seems kind of insane to do a full upgrade to gutsy justy so I can get that one library
<Evil_`> IS there any known problems with installing Kubuntu on a Dell laptop? because I've resinstalled this about 5 times, and no luck
<Evil_`> it keeps saying something about not being able to allocate memory in resourse 7 or something
<novizio> is there anybody that can help me for my printer on kubuntu 7.04?
<Dr_willis> Dell makes a lot of laptops. :)
<Dr_willis> Evil_`,  may want to try the alternative installer cd.
<jernejovc> bye
<Evil_`> alternative installer cd?
<Dr_willis> Ihad a odd machine that would crash on the live cd. but the alt install cd worked fine.
<Dr_willis> Alternive install cd  = text only installer, no live desktop
<Evil_`> ah
<jhutchins> novizio: Better to state the specific problem you're having, and what printer it is.  No need to repeat while your original question is still on-screen.
<Evil_`> Ok, I'll try it...thanks :)
<ardchoille> Evil_`: It's test-based, but very easy to follow.
<Evil_`> alright, is it on the livecd?
<ardchoille> No, it's a diff cd, the alternate cd
<jhutchins> Evil_`: The alternate install CD is not on the live CD, no.
<morphinex> Psi is packaged in a weird way... the .deb file I found will actually installed on edgy, but it crashes when it tries to connect
<novizio> i have an Epson dx7400 print/scanner, and mi kubuntu 7.04 haven't driver for that printer.
<leo_rockw> how can i tell kde what device to use to input sound?
<Dr_willis> novizio,  check cups.org to see if that printer has any linux sypport. that site may suggest a alternative driver for it.
<novizio> thanks! i'm going..
<Dr_willis> well bbl.. egads.. the 'inlaws' got a computer at walmart today.. Now i have to explain to them why they cant get the internet... they dont even have cable. :)
<Dr_willis> I think i may hide from them for a few days
<Evil_`> Hmm, is there a way I can download the alternative CD and burn it to a disk...from the livecd? I have a feeling the answer is no lol
<jhutchins> Dr_willis: They thought... you just plug it in, eh?  Maybe all that wifi stuff people talk about...
<jhutchins> Evil_`: Dunno why not.
<Evil_`> because I can't take the livecd out
<jhutchins> Evil_`: ...because you have a partial install that doesn't work?
<Dr_willis> jhutchins,  they are so old.. they can barely read the screens with 1 inch tall letters.
<jhutchins> Evil_`: Were you setting it up to dual-boot?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Evil_`> no
<novizio> Dr-Willis, on cups.org i don't found my drivers, but on epson-org i found they... the problem is this: how can i install the drivers named f.es.: pipslite-1.0.1.tar.gz ??? this ia a zipped archive and i don't know whot can i do!
<jhutchins> Evil_`: It's worth a try.
<voicu> if i shrink and ext3 partition in qtparted how can i be sure it won't damage the data on it?
<voicu> *an
<jhutchins> novizio: Look for instructions on the web site or in the tar.gz, which should open with ark.
<Evil_`> my disk drive won't open :P
<julsha> bouhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!
<jhutchins> voicu: Have a verified backup on alternate media.
<jhutchins> Evil_`: then no.
<julsha> on va pas s'en sortir
<jhutchins> !br | julsha
<ubotu> julsha: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<voicu> jhutchins: a backup isn't possible... it's too big
<jhutchins> voicu: External hard drive.
<voicu> i could go on windows and use partition magic but i want to know how to do it in kubuntu
<jhutchins> voicu: You can never be completely sure you won't loose data if you mess with partitions.
<ubuntu> hello, I downloaded this live dvd from my isp and it said it's ubuntu but it installed kde automatically from wubi, any idea how I can get it to run ubuntu-desktop? I've tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and it almost completed but half way through unpackaging it gave me no space errors.
<novizio> I open it, but inside there are about 300 files, but nothing with the extension like a driver...
<jhutchins> voicu: qtparted is as reliable as partition magic.
<jhutchins> novizio: look for README or INSTALL.
<voicu> jhutchins: can't i defragment an ext3 or something? put all the data at one end?
<jhutchins> voicu: ext2/3 doesn't usually fragment.
<voicu> jhutchins: soo... i can assume the data is already at the beggining and all the free space at the end?
<jhutchins> voicu: Let's say yes.
<snikker> how can i fix this error: "ar: lib/lib.a: No such file or directory" ? i've got lib.a in my kernel-lib directory...
<jhutchins> voicu: If not, qtparted is going to move it anyway.
<jhutchins> snikker: context?
<snikker> jhutchins: kernel recompile...
<jhutchins> snikker: Which step?
<voicu> jhutchins: aha, i'll try qtparted then
<jhutchins> snikker: What guide are you following?
<snikker> jhutchins: make bzImage
<jhutchins> voicu: Just be aware that there is always a risk, even with partition magic.
<nicknotpwned> what are the odds newbuntu is registered? lol
<voicu> jhutchins, well yeah, i know
<voicu> jhutchins: could i save the file table or something? is it in a particular place?
<jhutchins> snikker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<voicu> maybe dd if=/dev/sda3 of=backup count=10000?
<nicknotpwned> am I in the right channel to get help on this installing ubuntu from kubuntu wubi problem?
<biovore> nicknotpwned: you boot into kubuntu..  and do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop..
<novizio> jhutchins, this is my command in the shell 'rpm -i --nodeps pipslite-cups-1.0.1-1.i386.rpm' and this the 'error.. rpm -i --nodeps pipslite-cups-1.0.1-1.i386.rpm' can u help me?
<biovore> novizio: we don't use rpm's in this distro..  try alien
<nicknotpwned> biovore: yes. I did that. But half-way through unpackaging it gave me errors that there was no space left. But I've only used about 8% of my 5gb virtual fs.
<snikker> jhutchins: i'm in a uclibc chroot, and i can't compile in ubuntu-way, i must use the classic way ()make menu config, make dep, ecc.)...
<biovore> hmm.. probably out of disk space.. if its only 5GB..  kubuntu and gnome at the same time takes some space.. 3 -> 4 GB with all the apps it installs with them..
<nicknotpwned> o
<nicknotpwned> any idea how I can find out how much this wubi kubuntu is using?
<jhutchins> voicu: The option to dump the partition table to a file is missing from the current gnu fdisk, but may be available in parted, gparted, or qtparted.
<biovore> I think you can grow the virtual filesystem in windows with the wubi installer I think..
<biovore> nicknotpwned: boot into linux and type "df -h"
<jhutchins> novizio: You would need to use alien to transform the rpm to a deb file, or you can look for a deb file directly.
<jhutchins> novizio: you would need to aptitude install alien first, since it's not included by default.
<nicknotpwned> biovore: it says there are 8 fs, one of them is the live dvd.
<jhutchins> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.68 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: df? df -h? fdisk -l?
<nicknotpwned> biovore: if I add them all up it's using about 17mb which doesn't sound right.
<novizio> jhutchins, how can i do to install alien?
<stansmith> hello
<jhutchins> novizio: aptitude install alien
<stansmith> can anyone point me to a great reference on microcontrollers using C ?
<biovore> stansmith: Depends on the microcontoller
<novizio> jhutchins: can u tell me what have to do for became root?
<jhutchins> !sudo | novizio
<ubotu> novizio: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | novizio
<ubotu> novizio: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lovre> hi ppl.
<stansmith> biovore: i have seen the word "PIC" thrown around, im guessing this is the type of MC i want
<lovre> Im trying to play a game under wine, but its not working very well. Is there any other game-oriented emulator (free)?
<nicknotpwned> is there a channel for pasting stuff?
<biovore> well pic is a simple 8bit microcontroller from www.microchip.com
<jhutchins> !paste | nicknotpwned
<ubotu> nicknotpwned: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<biovore> !piklab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piklab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<row> Hey what do I need to add to /etc/apt/sources to get stuff like mysql-server?
<casey|> stansmith: "position independent code"
<snikker> lovre: you can try cedega, but i don't know if it's free
<casey|> :P
<lovre> snikker: its not free as i can see
<lovre> snikker: :(
<nicknotpwned> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45627/
<stansmith> i went to radio shack today, and the only microcontroller set they had used some language called "BASIC stamp"...id rather learn it in C..something i can actually use
<snikker> lovre: sorry, i don't know another one :(
<novizio> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? :(
<biovore> stansmith: "Pic MicroController, An Introduction to Software & Hardware" By Huang  (ISBN 140183967-3) Is a decent book... I learned HC11 and HCS12 before PIC..
<stansmith> k, thanks biovore, i just need a push in the right direction
<jhutchins> !sources | row
<ubotu> row: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<biovore> stansmith: Basic Stamps are cool.. I got 2 here..  They actauly use a pic micro with propritary basic interpiter running on it..
<lovre> snikker: ok, thank you
<jhutchins> novizio: in response to what command?
<novizio> !sudo aptitude install alien
<ardchoille> row: Are you on Gutsy?
<jhutchins> novizio: We will often forget to mention that you need to use sudo in front of apt-get or aptitude.
<jhutchins> !aptfix | novizio
<ubotu> novizio: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jhutchins> novizio: but first make sure any GUI tools are closed.
<row> ardchoille: yeah just switched to non default mirror and it has it.
<row> odd
<nicknotpwned> biovore: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45627/ is what I get when I do df -h. It doesn't look very informative, so I don't know whether I've filled up the wubi.
<row> positive internet mirror is sloooowww
<ardchoille> row: All the official sources should be enabled.
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: wtf is a wubi?
<ardchoille> !lamp | row
<ubotu> row: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<row> ardchoille: I know what it all is, I am just moving from debian as this is a desktop with some other stuff just wondered why it was not found by default anyway, works now so no biggy
<nicknotpwned> jhutchins: ubuntu install from windows using a file that is a virtual ext3 with a boot option
<row> need to find a faster mirror though, this is pants :P
<ardchoille> Ok
<nicknotpwned> jhutchins: http://wubi-installer.org/
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: what was your question?
<jhutchins> df is only going to show things that are mounted in the live filesystem.
<nicknotpwned> jhutchins: I'm trying to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but half way through unpackaging it's saying I'm out of space.
<novizio>   jhutchins: i'm not sure that i understand.. is there a place where can speak italian?
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: You're running on something like a live CD filesystem, you can't install a whole alternate desktop on it.
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: You're still running within windows!
<novizio> exit
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: If you want to do that, do an install-to-disk (which is what I thoguht that tool was for), boot to the install, then add stuff.
<jhutchins> !it | nicknotpwned
<ubotu> nicknotpwned: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: Not going to have as many people, but you may get lucky.
<jhutchins> whoops.
<jhutchins> !it | novizio:
<ubotu> novizio:: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: sorry, wrong nic there.
<novizio> TNX
<novizio> bye
<nicknotpwned> jhutchins: I'm not running kubuntu on top of windows. There was a boot screen the moment I turned my computer on to select either ubuntu-linux or Windows XP Home.
<simion314> hi all, can i improve my kubuntu boot time/speed?, it takes 3-4 times more time to start then windows, can i stop some checkings?
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: You're not running a standard installation of linux.  It looks like a live CD.
<jhutchins> Pasting 4 lines against the rules here:
<jhutchins> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<jhutchins> /dev/hda3              68G   44G   22G  68% /
<jhutchins> /dev/hda2             4.8G  3.8G  1.1G  78% /windows
<jhutchins> none                  252M  8.0K  252M   1% /tmp
<nicknotpwned> I don't need a cd to boot though
<jhutchins> That's what a linux system should look like from df -h.
<nicknotpwned> and I can save files in kubuntu
<jhutchins> Your installer has probably installed linux as a file on your windows system like an iso, and is mounting it like a CD.
<nicknotpwned> yes
<master3000> #kubuntu-de
<nicknotpwned> except I don't think windows is mounting it, I think wubi convinces linux that it is a real hardrive
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: Essentially.
<nicknotpwned> that's what I gather from their faq
<nicknotpwned> jhutchins: so, any idea how I can know how much of the virtual drive I've used and how much free space there is left?
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: it looks like what you end up with a 500M drive.
<nicknotpwned> 500mb left?
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: If you just want to play with gnome, I'd go with the ubuntu live CD.
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: 500MB total.
<nicknotpwned> lol
<nicknotpwned> jhutchins: can you run ubuntu live from the dvd?
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: You should see a / and there should be /home/<user> directories.
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: I believe so, I'm still pretty much in CD land.
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: As far as I know, though, you can't run from the CD and save files and settings automatically, so you can't like boot the kubuntu CD and install gnome.
 * lavacano201014 plays Tremulous [/ame]
<nicknotpwned> jhutchins: kubuntu fits on a 500mb drive?
<casey|> ubuntu makes me want to flush my head down a toilet sometimes
<jhutchins> knoppix has an option to save your files and settings to a windows partition, but you still don't go doing major installations on it.
<nicknotpwned> I might put it on my old notebook
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: Probably not, that's probably a RAM file for "scratch" space.  It's usually 2-5GB.
<nicknotpwned> jhutchins: oh
<jhutchins> nicknotpwned: For older systems you might try dsl or puppy linux.
<casey|> jhutchins: are those any more performant or just take less space?
<nicknotpwned> jhutchins: the dvd comes with both ubuntu and kubuntu doesn't it?
 * casey| insert head into toilet
 * casey| flushes
<RogueJediX> Not the patient type, was he?
<nicknotpwned> ok I'm going to play around with this, thank you for the help :)
<nicknotpwned> I'll be back later
<jhutchins> Casey: they're simpler.
<RogueJediX> jhutchins: He's gone
<jhutchins> Hm.  Unoriginal nick too.
<RogueJediX> Is there a way to shutdown a windows computer remotely from linux?
<RogueJediX> Ack, sorry, wrong channel
<jhutchins> RogueJediX: Yes.
<RogueJediX> jhutchins: Do tell. My mom keeps forgetting to turn it off at night
<jhutchins> try net shutdown
<jhutchins> RogueJediX: I believe that most of the microsoft 'net' commands work from samaba now.
<jhutchins> RogueJediX: rdesktop will connect with an XP box.
<leo_rockw> RogueJediX: yeah, using krdc is a good idea
<RogueJediX> Cool. So all I have to do is enable rdc at her computer?
<jhutchins> RogueJediX: Yep.
<RogueJediX> Great, thanks!
<jhutchins> rdesktop -0 <computer> connects to the current session, plain rdesktop gives you a new session.
<jhutchins> I like rdesktop better.  It just works for me.
<MetaMorfoziS> Is there anybdy knows a good pcb editor, that supports the auto ordering of the components?
<MetaMorfoziS> with auto routing?
<Qrawl> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<TimS> On 7.10 how do I change the boot splash screen, is there a gui for it?
<TimS> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<funcrush> what's the problem of this error? http://funcrush.tistory.com/77
<jpatrick> funcrush: try with g++...
<MurielGodoi_> Hi all, How can I convert a video file to amv format?
<Arv3n> Hello.
<Arv3n> How do I compile KDE 4 from SVN on Kubuntu Feisty?
<Arv3n> I've installed all the dependencies and things I need, now I just need to do the SVN part.
<biovore> is on kde's site
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Have you read the guide on techbase?
<Arv3n> no.
<Arv3n> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4?
<Arv3n> Which part do I do? I've done the installing required programs part, now do I just skip to kdebase?
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Beat me to it - yes, that's the one :)
<biovore> Arv3n: Thats it..
<Arv3n> No.
<biovore> Yes..
<Arv3n> I just installed the required software to actually do the SVN part.
<Arv3n> not actual kde4 itself.
<biovore> read some more..
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Probably skip to "Create a user account for KDE4 development"
<Arv3n> im just wondering, its kind of confusing.
<Arv3n> no, im using the same user.
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Just start at the top and work down, really.
<biovore> it say how to check the code out..  create a development user and then build the code..
<JackWinter> hiya, how do i see how many threads an application is using ?
<Arv3n> do i need to build ALL that?
<Arv3n> or can i just do kdebase?
<biovore> just have to weed though some of the crap that ins there..
<biovore> that just does kdebase I think..
<Arv3n> isnt that all i need? -_-
<JackWinter> & is there a way to see how much cpu each thread is using?
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: You'll need cmake, dbus (might both be in your repositories), qt, kdesupprt, kdelibs, kdepimlibs (at least)
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: KDE is pretty big :)
<Arv3n> im using linspire, lol.
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Hehe
<Arv3n> some guy on the #suse channel said it took an hour to install. is that REALLY all it takes?
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Depends on what you compile.  I would say more than that, though, depending on the speed of your CPU.
<Arv3n> pentium 4 1.6ghz o_o
<Arv3n> will it take 8 hours?
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Aaargh
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: If you only want up to kdebase, I would think less than 8 hours.
<Arv3n> -_-
<Arv3n> i was under the impression it would take an hour, lol.
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: I generally build almost the entirety of KDE every day, so I can't really give an estimate :/
<Arv3n> ic.
<Arv3n> well, is there an svn repo?
<Arv3n> i mean, like for apt-get
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: If you don't mind using it in a VM, then there's my project ("KDE4Daily")
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: http://dot.kde.org/1195829316/
<Arv3n> hey, are you that guy on the ubuntu forums that keeps advertising that?
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Yep :)
<Arv3n> nice.
<Arv3n> pleased to meet you.
<lovre> is it just me, or doesnt animation work on skype icons on linux?
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Likewise - what's your forum name?
<Arv3n> its not important, no one knows me. xD
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Hehe :)
<Arv3n> i usually visit hte freespire forums, and other smaller ones.
<Arv3n> i just lurk in bigger forums.
<scrubb2000> Has anyone tried to get side-scrolling to work on a mouse?
<Arv3n> and this is perfect, because i have vmware workstation installed.
<Arv3n> ew, torrent.
<Arv3n> is the torrent very fast?
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: There's over 350 people on it, so it should be OK, I think.
<Arv3n> well, i have a 160kb/s internet connection.
<Arv3n> so..
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Nobody has tested it with VMWare, yet, so if you'd like to be a guinea-pig ... :)
<Arv3n> sounds good to me, do you have msn?
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: If you read the comments in the Dot article, there's instructions for creating a vmdk image that I think VMWare uses.
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Yep, but I'm about to go to bed :/
<Arv3n> well i mean i could use qemu or something.
<Arv3n> where do you live? europe?
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Yep - UK
<Arv3n> nice.
<scrubb2000> Can someone help me set up my mouse's button mappings?
<Arv3n> *whistles old spice song*
<Arv3n> ok im getting semidecent speeds, it should be finished tonight.
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Cool :)
<Arv3n> dude, why cant bit torrent just have stable speeds.
<Arv3n> it was at 100kb/s then it keeps going down to 3kb/s.
<neville> -_-v
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Dunno - getting this thing seeded has been a real chore.
<Arv3n> well, my upload speed = download speed, so ill keep it on all night and stuff.
<scrubb2000> Hello?
<Arv3n> im uploading more than im downloading right now, so shmeh.
<Arv3n> hello scrubb2000
<SSJ_GZ> Arv3n: Thanks:)
<awag> whats up people
<Arv3n> np.
<Arv3n> kde4 = win
<awag> you using the beta?
<Arv3n> and the only thing it can do now is keep getting better.
<Arv3n> beta? rc is out now. lol
<awag> oh real?
<Arv3n> yeah
<Arv3n> been out for a few days.
<Arv3n> 3 days
<biovore> rc is still beta..
<Arv3n> technically its not.
<scrubb2000> Anyone handy with mouse configuration in here?
<biovore> its pre-release..
<Arv3n> ?
<Arv3n> i dont understand.
<biovore> rc --> Release Canidate,
<beroualm> !fr haku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr haku - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<beroualm> erf
<biovore> Not an actual release..
<Arv3n> yeah, i know.
<abyssion> !fr abyssion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr abyssion - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arv3n> rc =/= beta
<JohnFlux_> Hey all
<JohnFlux_> I used to have an nvidia card, so I've got all the nvidia-glx  stuff installed.  but now i have an intel card
<JohnFlux_> what package to I install for glx for intel?
<awag> someone left 4 unopened linksys network cards laying at the bottom of the stairs to my apartments
 * awag now owns them
<Arv3n> lol
<Arv3n> lucky.
<JohnFlux_> apt-cache search glx  mentions intel and ati, but nothing about intel
<_dac_> .join #ubuntu
<CHICKEN_HEAD> Hey folks...anyone know what the deal is with /dev/mapper after upgrading?
<Dr_willis> CHICKEN_HEAD,  you are the first ive heard mention anything about /dev/mapper
<Dr_willis> You may want to check the forums.  im not even sure what /dev/mapper is :)
<CHICKEN_HEAD> Well, before upgrading I had /dev/sdc1 -> /usr/local.  After upgrading, /dev/sdc1 no longer works...only /dev/mapper/sdc1 works.
<scrubb2000> So I'm guessing nobody can help me because everyone's just ignoring my requests?
<Dr_willis> scrubb2000,  its always good to be very clear and concise..
<CHICKEN_HEAD> And I see now that my cdrom devices are only accessible via /dev/sr0 and /dev/sr1.
<Dr_willis> CHICKEN_HEAD,  a lot of ide decices are now 'moved' to scsi type names. as part of some kernel improvements.
<Dr_willis> Ive never noticed /dev/sr# befor.    Thats interesting.
<scrubb2000> dr_willis, I have an M$ wireless laser mouse 5000.  It has a four-way mouse wheel (up,down, left, right) and I'd like to get it working in Kubuntu Gutsy
<CHICKEN_HEAD> Ah...that would explain a lot.  Both CDROM devices are IDE>
<Dr_willis> scrubb2000,  i do recall some gentoo wiki pages that went into a lot of details on multi-button mice.  I have not personally used them however. Thers proberly some ubuntu wiki pages on it also. You will proberly need to edit the xorg.conf file manually.
<Dr_willis> I recall there being a lot of issues with side scrolling on those things. since thats in many ways a very nonstandard feature.
<CHICKEN_HEAD> I don't know if anyone here uses XDMCP (logging in remotely to an x-server), but it is completely broken by Xgl being enabled in Gutsy.
<scrubb2000> dr_willis, I'm not afraid to do that, and I've found the relevant wiki pages on ubuntu.com, but I don't know how to figure out what signals are sent when I press each button.
<scrubb2000> i.e. I can't map what I don't know about.
<Dr_willis> scrubb2000, Hmm.. the 'xev' (i think) command comes to mind.
<u0742443> hola
<u0742443> quien esta hay
<scrubb2000> dr_willis, OK, that's a start.
<Dr_willis> scrubb2000,  the Gentoo pages on mice are some of the most detailed ive seen. :) may want to check them out.
<scrubb2000> dr_willis, where do I find those?
<Dr_willis> gentoo.org I think :) i alwyas just google for 'gentoo whatevermouse wiki'
<CHICKEN_HEAD> Thx for the info DrW, ciao!
<scrubb2000> dr_willis, they have an "advanced mouse howto"  Thanks.
<scrubb2000> Let's see if this does the trick.
<scrubb2000> How do I check my version of xorg?
<Dr_willis> for all your advanced mouseing needs.
<Dr_willis> X -version
<Dr_willis> for the version of X. :)  normally a program would use --version  also.
<Dr_willis> But gotta love people following their own standards. heh.
<scrubb2000> How do I check to see if evdev is either built into the kernel or loaded as a module?
<Dr_willis> lsmod | grep evdev
<Dr_willis> evdev                  11136  6
<Dr_willis> I would guess thats a module.
<Dr_willis> Not sure if they show up in lsmod if they are in the kernel.
<Dr_willis>  /lib/modules/2.6.22-12-386/kernel/drivers/input/evdev.ko
<Sanne> Dr_willis:, scrubb2000: also 'modinfo <modulename>' might be interesting for that
<scrubb2000> sanne, yup.  It's there.
<Dr_willis> description:    Input driver event char devices
<Sanne> :)
<Dr_willis> isent that Special.. :)
<biovore> I havn't been able to get evdev to work on amd64 here.. I am not sure if it does work on AMD 64..
<Dr_willis> Its working on my amd64 machines... im NOT using the 64bit disrto.
<biovore> I could get it work on 32bit systems..
<Sanne> at least it's loaded here on Kubuntu Dapper 64bit
<scrubb2000> I wonder why X didn't use evdev instead of mouse as the driver.  Oh well.
<scrubb2000> !evdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evdev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cuco> stdin: ping
<Dr_willis> wowsers.
<Dr_willis> Its getting scary when a new windows game takes 30+ min to install...
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: expect more or less?
<abyssion> help me please
<abyssion> i don't speak good english
<abyssion> sorry
<abyssion> do turn the 3D cube
<abyssion> command ?
#kubuntu 2007-11-24
<abyssion> hey
<WaltzingAlong> !cube | abyssion
<ubotu> abyssion: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<WaltzingAlong> !compiz > abyssion
<abyssion> compiz ?
<WaltzingAlong> abyssion: the cube is one of the effects possible through compiz-fusion. you would need to 1) get 3d accelerated drivers for your video card working, 2) get compiz-fusion working, and 3) configure the cube effect
<joseph_> is there a compiz channel?
<WaltzingAlong> joseph_: yes see ^^
<joseph_> lol
<WaltzingAlong> #compiz-fusion
<joseph_> well ok i have a question then
<alexbobp> I just got a usb headset.  I can get Audacity to use it with OSS.  How can I make ALSA use it?  I just need to change the device from /dev/dsp to /dev/dsp1
<joseph_> i have my cube set up but i want a cool environment for the cube, the area outside the cube
<joseph_> how can i do this?
<WaltzingAlong> joseph_:  /join #compiz-fusion
 * Dr_willis will be glad whenpeople get sick of that silly cube
<alexbobp> but it so pretty!
<Dr_willis> Of course NEXT will be the 'fish tank' cube
<Dr_willis> check the compiz-fusion homapage for all your Cubby Needs!
<WaltzingAlong> agreed: for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/
<Dr_willis> Well Crysis is installed.. and first thign! bam  - it wants a windows update. :)  which will want a reboot...
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: :)
<alexbobp> I retract my question.  Turns out I just had to restart the sound server and the programs that were using it.
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  and  http://www.ea.com/crysis/home.jsp web site - wants my birthday since the site has 'mature content' - Yea right.
<Dr_willis> I bet i am the only 103 yr old gamer on that site! :0
<ardchoille> lol
<Dr_willis> and of course the 'patch' i need.. requires i download some windows validation activex controll.. and go through 4 other popups..
<Dr_willis> gesh
<Dr_willis> Perhaps i will get to play the game some time Today...
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I like the "move with the mouse" navigation
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: apparently you paid for it already, not really important that you actually play it ...
<Dr_willis> yep..
<Dr_willis> Now i gotta reboot.
<Dr_willis> Oh wait.. the 120gb hd i got is still formating...
<Dr_willis> ben doing that since befor i logged in here.  so thats been what? an hr+ :)
<WaltzingAlong> not a fast format? :(
<Dr_willis> i wanted to be doubly sure it checked out. :)
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<JackWinter> hiya, where do i find a driver fo a pixma ip4200 printer? or is the ip4000 driver good ?
<Dr_willis> the hd sort of died on me last night. So now its going to be a 'windows games drive'
<Dr_willis> JackWinter,  check cups.org for that printer.
<Dr_willis> I know that SOME canon pixma printers have no linux support at all.
<Dr_willis> cups.org will tell you if the 4000 driver will work
<JackWinter> thanks dr_willis!
<Roey> hi
<Roey> I try to load an .ogg in Amarok but get this message:  "Error Loading Media
<Roey> There is no available decoder.
<Roey> file:///arch/music/israeli/Kaveret/Kavaret Ba Park - Disc 1/Track 02.ogg"  What the heck is this about?
<WaltzingAlong> Roey: in konsole run            file "/arch/music/israeli/Kaveret/Kavaret Ba Park - Disc 1/Track 02.ogg"      what are the results?
<Roey> good point
<Roey> one sec
<Roey> /arch/music/israeli/Kaveret/Kavaret Ba Park - Disc 1/Track 02.ogg: Ogg data, Vorbis audio, stereo, 44100 Hz, ~256000 bps, created by: Xiphophorus libVorbis I (1.0 RC2)
<Roey> seems kosher
<Roey> (pardon the pun)
<WaltzingAlong> :D
<WaltzingAlong> ok having anything else that can play it? ogg123 for example in konsole
<Roey> ok one sec.
<WaltzingAlong> Roey: by the way i have not seen amarok fail with a ogg vorbis
<WaltzingAlong> an*
<Roey> hrm
<Roey> it seems to show that it is processing the data but it's trying to use OSS
<Roey> and I want it to use ALSA.
<WaltzingAlong> Roey: so you can specify: amarok / settings / configure amarok / engine / xine engine - output plugin alsa
<Roey> it's already set up that way.
<Roey> with Amarok, it just throws up this error message.
<Roey> when I try and play the file.
<WaltzingAlong> Roey: perhaps check in #amarok  has it always done this, just started?
<elliott> Kubuntu has locked up 4 times in the last week at seemingly random times... It happened a few minutes ago, and as i was here typing up a qiestion about it, it happened again. no error messages, no common task being done, etc. any idea what's going wrong?
<elliott> dmesg
<Roey> WaltzingAlong:  not sure.
<Roey> Amarok is great but sometimes it can act like a pos
<Arv3n> amarok is a pos
<Roey> I checked in #amarok, only one person is active there
<Arv3n> just kidding. ;)
<Roey> Konqueror too
<Roey> egven more so than amarok
<WaltzingAlong> elliott: bad ram
<Arv3n> band of brothers = win
<elliott> WaltzingAlong It never happens in windows though.
<WaltzingAlong> elliott: ok so just x is freezing or everything? could be buggy module (driver)
<elliott> WaltzingAlong how can I tell?
<WaltzingAlong> elliott: well let your computer run the memtest86 one night. otherwise, experiment with different scenarios to eliminate some possible culprits; like start without X or switch to the vesa or open source video drivers; overheating?
<navets> what is the difference between kubuntu DVD and kubuntu live cd?
<WaltzingAlong> dvd contains more packages / languages and can be run live (and then installed) or installed right away (without running live);
<rattts> hey can linux get viruses
<Roey> rattts:  different secirty model
<WaltzingAlong> !viruses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about viruses - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<excitatory> does anyone know if taskbar-compiz works on gutsy?  and if so, does anyone know of a repo or deb?
<rattts> yesterday, my wireless gateway told me i might have a blaster virus...then today my ubuntu cRASHED and acting a little wierd
<WaltzingAlong> rattts: technically possible
<rattts> or can it just be compiz that may have caused all this?
<WaltzingAlong> compiz!
<alexbobp> Just out of curiosity, does anybody here have positive opinions on the replacement of konq with dolphin as the default file manager?
<WaltzingAlong> it was not installed as standard in kubuntu gutsy for a reason ;)
<WaltzingAlong> rattts: but i doubt you will ever see a virus/worm on your gnu/linux based kubuntu install
<WaltzingAlong> alexbobp: could be that those of us here are more technical or have been using kde for a bit longer, since before dolphin
<rattts> my comp crashed when i was installing(sudo apt-get install kde-desktop)  what should i do?
<ardchoille> rattts: kde-desktop isn't in the repos, try: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<WaltzingAlong> rattts: retry sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<alexbobp> WaltzingAlong: I just have yet to see anything redeeming about dolphin.  Every difference between the two seems to make konqueror look better.
<X314> hey.. just a question.. is gutsy suposed to totaly lock in "wrong password" or whatever it says mode if you type in your password wron once on the login screen?
<rattts> ok hold on. im speaing of junk files here. there may be junk files on my comp since it was downloading the files when it crashed
<rattts> can i do a purge on kubuntu-desktop
<WaltzingAlong> alexbobp: i have yet to give dolphin a chance myself but i could see how it may be easier for new users of kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> rattts: sure   sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<rattts> is aptitude same as sudo apt?
<alexbobp> WaltzingAlong: do you know how to configure the "system menu" locations to open in konqueror?
<WaltzingAlong> no
<WaltzingAlong> alexbobp: check in #kde ?
<Arv3n> i think dolphin just looks betetr. =P
<WaltzingAlong> !aptitude | rattts
<ardchoille> rattts: If you used apt-get to install: sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<ubotu> rattts: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<alexbobp> will do
<excitatory> alexbobp: i actually really like dolphin, however i refuse to use it until it has 'tree view'.. i just cannot function without it...
<ardchoille> I am told that dolphin has a tree view. But  I refuse to use it until it has a tabbed ui
<Arv3n> am i the only one that hates konqueror? o_o
<Arv3n> love kde, hate konqueror.
<excitatory> ardchoille: yes, tabs are key as well.. that was the other thing i forgot
<Arv3n> imo, file manager is fine.
<excitatory> konq is a horrible web browser, but really works well as a file manager for my purposes.
<Arv3n> but the file manager and browser really should be separate.
<Arv3n> and hte browser version is horrible.
<Arv3n> yeah.
<Arv3n> kde 4 is sexy.
<Arv3n> im gonna be one of the early adopters. =P
<alexbobp> excitatory: My main gripes with dolphin are that it can't have tabs and that it doesn't have a disk space analyzer
<WaltzingAlong> actually i find myself using konqueror more and more for web browsing (had already been using it as file manager - when i manage files through a gui)
<alexbobp> Arv3n: why should a file manager and browser be separate, and what's wrong with konqueror's browser?
<Arv3n> konqueror supports nothing
<excitatory> WaltzingAlong: but it renders everything funny..
<Arv3n> alexbobp, just imo, its what im used to.
<alexbobp> konqueror isn't just file manager+browser, it does all sorts of things.  It has embedded plugins for everything from videos to text editing.
<cuco> boy, kde4 stinks
<Arv3n> im downloading the daily vm
<cuco> i tested on real machine, and the new style is practically unusable.
<ardchoille> alexbobp: konqueror is a shell for many things
<cuco> i rolled back to plastik
<Arv3n> this is exactly how i thought people would think kde4 would be like.
<Arv3n> some people would like, some would hate.
<Arv3n> kind of like oblivion and halo 2, lol.
<cuco> no dud, it has a lot of problems,
<ardchoille> Wait until it's finished, then it should be much better
<Arv3n> thats an opinion.
<ardchoille> cuco: it's an rc1, it's going to have problems
<Arv3n> +, it can only get better from here.
<cuco> for example there is no contrast in the theme, there is no clear definition of the current widget/window
<Arv3n> exactly ard,
<Arv3n> they arent even done doing plasma yet.
<cuco> the sound theme is just anoying
<Arv3n> 4.0 is more of an "ok herse what weve done, now its time to bug fix" type of thing
<Arv3n> 4.0 = core technologies working
<Arv3n> 4.1 = polish
<WaltzingAlong> the lack of ability to have a contrast is far worse than a current theme not making use of proper contrast
<cuco> dud, i know
<Arv3n> it really is nice.
<Arv3n> just give it time.
<Arv3n> and if you dont like it, stick with kde 3.5
<Arv3n> or gnome (LOL)
<ardchoille> Well, dolphin and system settings are the first two things I'm going to rip out
<WaltzingAlong> xfce
<Arv3n> xfce is damn good.
<ardchoille> xfce is quite nice
<Arv3n> you'd be surprised.
<Arv3n> it just feels like its missing something, though. not sure what.
<WaltzingAlong> i typically switch xfce to kde and so on
<Arv3n> well.
<Arv3n> xfce = has built in transparency and composite manager, right?
<WaltzingAlong> yes
<cobalt> I heard that there was an app called ek something that could be added to Gutsy Gibson to send faxes could someone help me find it if there is such a thing ?
<Arv3n> +1 for xfce, lol.
<WaltzingAlong> kde3.5 does transparency too
<Arv3n> its not really very developed though is it?
<ardchoille> Arv3n: kde 3.5.7 has a built-in composite manager. I use it for drop shadows, transparency, effects, etc.
<Arv3n> people say kde looks really nice, imo its really ugly.
<Arv3n> unless you customize it a LOT.
<Arv3n> but then when you customize it, damn its sexy.
<excitatory> Arv3n: yea, i find i have to shrink the fonts, install a new iconset, change colors, shrink and move panels, change default konq views/sizes, and arrange a few other things just to feel at home.. but when i do, you're right, it's sexy.
<ardchoille> excitatory: You can do all of that in seconds with a master bash script/
<WaltzingAlong> curses to those developers who knew not enough to pick the settings you would like?
<ardchoille> excitatory: When I do a new install, I run a master bash script that does all the app install and tweaking, while I have lunch. When I come back, the system is ready for me.
<Arv3n> lol, nice.
<excitatory> nice
<ardchoille> This is why a fresh install only requires me to be in front of the computer for about 10 minutes.
<excitatory> i sort of do that too.. i have a file that has about 6 or so nice one liners that i run.. nothing that configures any kde config files, but symlink and app install stuff.. (i'm still refining this said 'master script')
<ardchoille> :)
<ardchoille> Of course, you can lessen that time even more by putting $HOME on it's own partition
<Arv3n> d/c.
<Arv3n> or something. o_O
<ardchoille> lol
<cobalt> looking for a fax utility ?
<ardchoille> !info kfax
<ubotu> kfax: G3/G4 fax viewer for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 146 kB, installed size 448 kB
<ardchoille> WaltzingAlong: ty
<cobalt> ubotu: does that allow the sending of faxes through a fax modem ?
<cam_> anybody have a ralink card?
<Arv3n> cobalt, ubotu = bot
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cobalt> ardchoille: ty
<ardchoille> yw
<bobito_> Hey ya'll.  I'm on a new kubuntu box, and I'm having difficulty connecting to the internet (normally).  Normally, I have a winXP box set to bridge the network connection from its wireless to lan.  However, when I plug my kubuntu box into the XP box, it can't find any internet, and to be honest, I don't know enough linux to know where to go from there
<bobito_> any help?
<cam_> what are u trying to do?
<bobito_> connect to the internet, on a gutsy machine
<bobito_> connect my cat5 into an xp box, while that xp box routs internet from its wireless
<bobito_> I have the xp box set up right, dunno how todo the linux part
<cam_> the xp is gettin internet from the wireless?
<bobito_> XP should be fine
<cam_> and u wana route it through to the linux box?
<bobito_> yup
<bobito_> already took care of the XP box (i do believe), but when I plug in the linux box to the xp, nothing detects
<bobito_> am i missing a step?
<cam_> u did the internet connection sharing on XP?
<bobito_> yup
<bobito_> well, network bridge, but about the same thing
<cam_> configure the interface manually on the linux box and put the IP address of the xp box where it says gateway
<bobito_> how do I do that?
<tekstacy> Is there a single package with all the popular restricted codecs? I'm about to do a fresh install.
<WaltzingAlong> tekstacy: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<tekstacy> Cool, thank you.
<bobito_> could you at least point me to what to google for that?
<cam_> do u know where the network manager is?
<tekstacy> :)  I have turned another away from the dark side
<bobito_> yea, in the systems menu
<bobito_> KNetworkManager
<cam_> yea
<cam_> set up the interface there
<bobito_> I would love to
<bobito_> but everything is grayed out and all it says is no active device
<syke> hi
<cam_> hmm...
<bobito_> I should mention
<syke> my adept (and apt-get) are having trouble updating my kde4 beta 3 install to RC1
<bobito_> the entire reason I have to do all this shizzle
<bobito_> is because HP sold me a broken laptop, ie, the wireless card has been fried since day 1
<cam_> type iwconfig in the terminal and see what it says
<bobito_> and they won't fix it
<bobito_> thats what I always assumed that was about
<bobito_> iwconfig gives back
<syke> I get 4 or 5 errors like this one:
<tekstacy> WaltzingAlong, damn, I wish I knew that a while back....
<syke> Unpacking kde-icons-oxygen (from .../kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1_all.deb) ...
<syke> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1_all.deb (--unpack):
<syke>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/icons/oxygen/128x128/apps/phonon-xine.png', which is also in package kde4base-data
<WaltzingAlong> tekstacy: i think it was new with gutsy
<bobito_> http://pastebin.com/m316d8772
<tekstacy> oh.
<syke> but I can't seem to remove the previous kde4 package
<bobito_> cam_: http://pastebin.com/m316d8772
<cam_> ur connecting to the XP box through the wierd interface right?
<bobito_> not at the moment
<bobito_> I would love to do that though
<cam_> then how?
<WaltzingAlong> !brokenkde4 | syke, pastebin the results of that command
<ubotu> syke, pastebin the results of that command: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<cam_> well ur trying?
<bobito_> cam_:right now I'm right into a switch that goes into a modem
<WaltzingAlong> syke: otherwise just add the failing packages to the list of those to be removed (the other kde-icons-oxygen ones, for example)
<tekstacy> This kid wants me to set him up a system for web browsing and music recording and editing. Beyond Firefox and Audacity, anyone have a word of wisdom?
<cam_> try ifconfig
<Roey> tekstacy:  nice nick
<syke> Waltzing: ok, thanks!
<Roey> tekstacy:  not textacy ?
<ardchoille> tekstacy: I would suggest to find out how he likes to handle the web browser and then find some cool extensions for firefox. Tba Mix Plus is a good extension.
<ardchoille> *Tab
<bobito_> cam_: http://pastebin.com/m79fd02e0
<ardchoille> tekstacy: An id3 tag editor?
<tekstacy> yeah, I use that too. He uses firefox on xp now, so that makes that a bit easier
<ardchoille> yeah
<tekstacy> Good idea
<ardchoille> tekstacy: kid3 is good
<tekstacy> cool, thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<cam_> hmm... i kno how to do it from kubuntu to XP not too sure about XP to kubuntu
<mike-kubuntu> how can i get bin2iso for kubuntu 7.10?
<ardchoille> !info bin2iso
<ubotu> Package bin2iso does not exist in gutsy
<WaltzingAlong> tekstacy: squid as a caching proxy
<tekstacy> I havn't tried squid yet. I have heard of it. Does it really make a big difference
<bobito> cam_: You still here?  Sorry for the pause, believe it or not, kubuntu just crashed on me
<BluesKaj> !squid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about squid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekstacy> shhh, don't say that
<ardchoille> !info squid
<ubotu> squid: Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.14-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 627 kB, installed size 1580 kB
<darkness_> hi
<ardchoille> hi darkness_
<mike-kubuntu> anyone know where i can find the source for bin2iso?
<ardchoille> Hello darkness_ my old friend..
<darkness_> hi ardchoille
<BluesKaj> "i'd like to be with you again "
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Shh, You're giving away our age
<ardchoille> lol
<bobito> Alright everybody, listen up.  I needs myself some help getting kubuntu to recognize that it can infact, get internet from the network bridge I set up on my XP box.  It has thus far refused to do so, and my KNetworkManager is of no help since it either just failes to launch, or gets all pissy that my wireless card has been DOA since day 1
<bobito> anyone brave enough to help?
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, you started it ...we must carry on :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, I have the album on vinyl ...believe it or not
<WaltzingAlong> tekstacy: maybe not a big difference but for frequently visited sites or slower connections... but in either case actually a dns cache may yield better results ("more responsive internet")
<ardchoille> oh, in that case  s/our age/your age/  :P
<bobito> anybody?  pretty please?
<bobito> with a couple of cherries on top?
<ardchoille> lol
<tekstacy> Cool, I will give it a try
<BluesKaj> <---retired for 8 yrs ...not shy to tell ppl I'm 64 and still rockin' and rollin'
<WaltzingAlong> tekstacy: bind9 for dns and read the docs for setting it up as a caching dns
<mike-kubuntu> anyone know how to deal with bins and cues?
<MyNameIsURL> hey all
<bobito> don't bother mike, they ain't helpin today
<ardchoille> bobito: Just because no one has answered your question doesn't mean another person won't get help. Please be respectful.
<WaltzingAlong> bobito: this is #kubuntu support
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, AAMOF, jamming tomorrow... been in the same band for 17yrs :)
<bobito> waltzingAlong: And I have a kubuntu problem.  It won't detect an obvious internet connection
<funcrush> Good morning~*
<MyNameIsURL> does anybody have any idea about how to install the drivers for a Broadcom 802.11g WiFi card?
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<WaltzingAlong> !iso | mike-kubuntu, check the list
<ubotu> mike-kubuntu, check the list: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<MyNameIsURL> i'm running Kubuntu Feisty Fawn
<WaltzingAlong> bobito: wifi? results of ifconfig ?
<bobito> WalktzingAlong: ifconfig results are here http://pastebin.com/m79fd02e0, but this laptop has no wireless card, and is right now only plugged right into a router
<WaltzingAlong> !wifi | MyNameIsURL, either bcm43xx or ndiswrapper
<ubotu> MyNameIsURL, either bcm43xx or ndiswrapper: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MyNameIsURL> thank you
<MyNameIsURL> I should have thought to ask the friendly channel bot
<tekstacy> MyNameIs, I had one of those cards, under 6.10, it was easier to just get a better card
<WaltzingAlong> bobito: ok so eth0 is 192.168.0.110  what was not working? ping to router? dns?
<MyNameIsURL> what's a better card?
<MyNameIsURL> I have an HP laptop
<MyNameIsURL> the card can be removed
<MyNameIsURL> I been thinking about getting an 802.11n capable card anyway
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: i have had success with bcm43xx for broadcoms in a gateway and emachines
<tekstacy> I have an intel n card, works fine, nothing to set up
<tekstacy> Just take a look at the hardware compatability list
<bobito> WaltzingAlong: Right now I'm plugged into a switch, and everything works fine, except of course that I don't have a wireless card.  Because I don't have a wireless card, I've set up a network bridge on an XP box that does.  When I take the cat5 from my kubuntu box out of the switch, and put it into the XP box, it doesn't detect automatically connect, despite the fact that I'm pretty sure I set the XP up correctly
<bobito> WaltzingAlong: Your last statement flew completely over my head
<bobito> WaltzingAlong: I really am too new to linux to know anything more than I just typed, so I'm just looking for someone to point me in the right direction
<tekteen> Anyone know where kubuntu keeps the kde default settings?
<MyNameIsURL> tekstacy: what's the model # of your Intel card? Is it a new card, still available?
<tekstacy> um, if you are connecting JUST two boxes together, you need a different cable
<WaltzingAlong> bobito: so the xpbox is running ICS ? then when you move the cable run   sudo dhclient eth0  in konsole
<MyNameIsURL> yo need a crossover cable to connect 2 macnines
<WaltzingAlong> tekstacy: my systems do not need crossover cables :D
<cobalt> Myname is URL: Ubuntu 7.10 has the drivers built in
<bobito> WaltzingAlong: The XP box is running a network bridge, not quite the same thing, but similar.  Does it matter?  what should I be looking for when i run sudo dhclient?  I have to disconnect from internet to try it
<MyNameIsURL> well if the card is configurable to implement the crossover then of course you don't need one
<tekstacy> hmmm, ok, I was wrong, I don't have n, it's a 3945abg
<cobalt> MyName: I had that same problem with my hp lappy
<MyNameIsURL> yeah?
<WaltzingAlong> bobito: well from where should the kubuntu machine get its eth0 ip? normally a dhcp server but you can set it manually.
<MyNameIsURL> I  guess I'll have to open up the panel and look at the card to get the model #
<tekstacy> ohh, crap, I got the two of you mixed up. :)  I thought you were the one with the problem...
<mike-kubuntu> WaltzingAlong: thanks!
<tekteen> Anyone know where kubuntu keeps the kde default settings?
<cobalt> MyName: no version of Ubuntu before 7.10 would pick it up.  I did get it working with the ndiswrapper function using windows drivers but that was a pain in the $%@#$%@.
<WaltzingAlong> tekteen: for your user? ~/.kde
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> kde has to get the contents of .kde from somewhere.
<tekteen> that is what I need
<tekstacy> MyNameIsURL, you can go to KInfoCenter and find the model of your card
<cobalt> MyName: The other thing I had to do was to treat the HP wireless chip as Eth01 not any kind of wifi.
<WaltzingAlong> tekstacy: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/ ?
<tekteen> I looked
<tekstacy> :) ?
<tekteen> and my name is tekteen lol
<tekteen> hi tekstacy
<WaltzingAlong> ah sorry
<tekteen> np
<WaltzingAlong> both appearing in the same color too!
 * tekstacy passes tekteen a beer
<tekstacy> er, nevermind
 * tekteen is scared mom will find out
<tekstacy> :)
<bobito> WaltzingAlong: I just did a quick little bit of research, and apparently, XP doesn't forward dhcp information, so is there a way to simply set my eth0 ip to the static IP of the XP box, the one that should be being passed on to the linux machine anyway?
<cobalt> tecstacy: do you know a utility that will set up as a printer but send out faxes.  I remeber one called EK- something that was located at a repository called Universe or Universal.  Im an old goat and my memory is slipping any help would be appreciated.
<WaltzingAlong> bobito: yes there are simple ways to set the static IP. could do so graphically through kmenu/system settings / network settings / network interfaces               or manually editing /etc/network/interfaces
<MyNameIsURL> bcm 4306
<WaltzingAlong> !find fax
<ubotu> Found: kfaxview, acfax, asterisk-app-fax, capi4hylafax, courier-faxmail (and 12 others)
<MyNameIsURL> !bcm4306
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4306 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MyNameIsURL> that's the model card I have
<cobalt> MyName: let me fire up my lappy and I will get you the name of the driver.
<tekstacy> cobalt, sorry, never needed to send a fax yet
<bobito> WaltzingAlong: So simply hitting configure interface in Network settings, and checking manual sets a static ip?
<WaltzingAlong> bobito: yeah set the interface to manual (not dhcp)
<bobito> WaltzingAlong: alright, let me try that.  Wish me luck
<cobalt> anybody else ?
<tekstacy> MyNameIs, under an earlier version, I had to use ndiswrapper to use the windows driver
<cobalt> teckstacy: It's good to see that someone else shared my nightmare
<tekstacy> it sucked. Is there a better way now?
<WaltzingAlong> same here - much easier to set up with ndiswrapper with feisty and very easy now with bcm43xx on gutsy
<darkness_s> MyNameIsURL: bcm43xx acts weird on my laptop
<darkness_s> i prefer ndiswrapper
<cobalt> I will have that driver name in a moment
<tekstacy> look on ebay and you can pick up an intel card for a few bucks.
<darkness_s> is it bcmwl5
<darkness_s> the windows driver
<cobalt> no its "bcm43xxfirmware.tar"
<tekstacy> Goodnight all.
<tekteen> night
<tekstacy> quit
<tekstacy> crap, sorry. hoorid little keyboard
<tekstacy> g'nite tekteen
<cobalt> darkness: It is a little strange on mine too you have to set up the wireless as Eth01 to get it to work after you have done this firmware mod
<cobalt> anybody here tried to send a fax from Ubuntu 7.10 ?
<pacman> I'm trying to set it up so that everytime I download a torrent, it automatically goes into ktorrent
<ardchoille> pacman: You could go into file associations and associate ktorrent with the proper torrent files extension
<darkness_s> cobalt : maybe gfax could help
<cobalt> Thx but not exactly what I am needing is a fax printer program
<cobalt> Like the one in M$ XP
<WaltzingAlong> !info efax | cobalt, and efax-gtk
<ubotu> cobalt, and efax-gtk: efax: programs to send and receive fax messages. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9a-19 (gutsy), package size 107 kB, installed size 300 kB
<cobalt> efax-gtk is the one I remember where can I find it?
<WaltzingAlong> cobalt: sudo aptitude install efax-gtk                   or through adept manager
<cobalt> k thanks
<ratts> why are there no close or minimize buttons on the top right corner of any of my windows???????????//
<WaltzingAlong> ratts: compiz?
<ratts> yes
<MyNameIsURL> bcm43xxfirmware.tar?
<WaltzingAlong> ratts: then you shall find support in #compiz-fusion :D   otherwise run         kwin --replace &          in konsole
<MyNameIsURL> Where can I find that?
<ratts> i went there. no one helped
<MyNameIsURL> they're pretty cool in there
<ratts> ok ya that worked
<ratts> but no more compiz lol
<WaltzingAlong> of course. kwin is a window manager. compiz is a window manager. only one is allowed to manage the windows at a time
<cobalt> Waltzing along: Done thanks again
<ratts> how do i instal a kde theme?
<WaltzingAlong> ratts: well at least you know it was a compiz issue. maybe there are specific workarounds or settings ...
<WaltzingAlong> !themes  | ratts
<ubotu> ratts: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ratts> probably
<ratts> i found my themes lol
<ratts> i want to install the,
<ratts> them
<WaltzingAlong> !changethemes | ratts
<ubotu> ratts: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<ratts> thanx
<ratts> umm that didnt help...says go to system>preferences>themes....but thats what i do on gnome...im on kde
<WaltzingAlong> "The KDE Theme Manager is not directly available through Kubuntu's System Settings" ... is it available indirectly through kubuntu's systemsettings? nope, not available at all through systemsettings. one could fire up kcontrol though
<WaltzingAlong> follow the second link, "kubuntu themes"
<ratts> i did
<ratts> kubuntu themes shows me the themes for gnome for some reason
<WaltzingAlong> ratts: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu ?
<ratts> ]found it thanks
<darkness_s> how can i install gtk+-2.0?
<darkness_s> too many packages contain gtk on the name
<WaltzingAlong> darkness_s: what are you looking for, exactly?
<darkness_s> im trying to compile something, and it ask for gtk
<WaltzingAlong> darkness_s: libgtk2.0-dev ?
<darkness_s> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<darkness_s> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<darkness_s> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<darkness_s> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<WaltzingAlong> !info libgtk2.0-dev | darkness_s
<ubotu> darkness_s: libgtk2.0-dev: Development files for the GTK+ library. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2588 kB, installed size 9132 kB
<darkness_s> ok thank you
<darkness_s> i have to leave
<MyNameIsURL> hey, how can I kill a particular thread that's running?
<darkness_s> byw to everybody
<MyNameIsURL> bye darkness
<kib1> please i need
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: graphically through ksysguard
<kib1> help
<kib1> i just upgrade to kde this day
<kib1> and all was working great
<kib1> but i cant hear anything
<kib1> :(
<WaltzingAlong> !enter | kib1
<ubotu> kib1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kib1> what can i do_
<WaltzingAlong> !sound | kib1
<ubotu> kib1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MyNameIsURL> for some reason, when X windows starts, the same few apps get launched and come up every time
<MyNameIsURL> I want to kill the wallet, but I don't know the name of the thread
<cobalt> .
<kib1> sorry for write in many lines, yes arts is running and i have amarok
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: those are saved as a session. you can control sessions through the session manager
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: open kcontrol   then search for session, open the session manager
<kib1> some answer??? when i had gnome i used to hear music well
<MyNameIsURL> damn bwb!
<biovore> kib1: kill arts
<biovore> killall artsd
<biovore> have amarok use alsa
<tekteen> !helpersnack | WaltzingAlong
<ubotu> WaltzingAlong: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<bryan> hi everyone. i am a supern00b and i need someone to take me under their uber wings
<WaltzingAlong> tekteen: thanks
<tekteen> bryan: ask away
<bryan> thanx tek
<bryan> ok i have ati radeon x1600 graphics card
<MyNameIsURL> yeah WaltzingAlong and tekteen, you guys are both very helpful
<MyNameIsURL> appreciated
<bryan> i know about all of the pain it is to install driver
<bryan> i have kubuntu 7.10 and trying to get compiz to initiate
<WaltzingAlong> welcome to the kommunity :D
<tekteen> MyNameIsURL: thanks
<bryan> it wont start. HELP
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | bryan, how far were you getting?
<kib1> biovore:so i cant use both thats my problem?? i had to uninstall arts or alsa to resolve it ??
<bryan> well its installed but it says i dont have xgl
<MyNameIsURL> anybody know the Name of the thread responsible for the KDE Wallet?
<bryan> and no whitelist driver found
<WaltzingAlong> bryan: basically three steps. 1) install 3d accel drivers for your video card, 2) install compiz, and 3) configure compiz
<WaltzingAlong> bryan: which video card?
<bryan> thats what i figured. ati radeon x1600
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: kwalletmanager --kwalletd
<tekteen> bryan: open a konsole and type "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<WaltzingAlong> fglrx 8.42.3 (this one supports AIGLX) howto wiki http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide (for 3d support on older radeon cards, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for data) | bryan or using the fglrx available with ubuntu then you need to install xserver-xgl
<MyNameIsURL> not seeing it in the process table
<tekteen> bryan: then logout and log back in
<MyNameIsURL> guess I'll just command-line it
<bryan> ok its saying cant find package xserver-xgl
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: in konsole, ps aux | grep wallet
<bryan> do i not have it in repository list
<WaltzingAlong> !info xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl: GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1696 kB, installed size 4404 kB
<WaltzingAlong> bryan: 'universe' needs to be enabled
<bryan> ok can u help me there please
<tekteen> ok
<bryan> how do i do that waltzing
<WaltzingAlong> though with the 8.42.3 version of the fglrx module/driver, xserver-xgl is not needed
<tekteen> nope
<tekteen> still need it
<bryan> <<< confuzed
<WaltzingAlong> ah but the 8.42.3 driver supports aiglx
<tekteen> ok
<MyNameIsURL> kill kwalletd doesn't work
<WaltzingAlong> bryan: follow this to enable universe   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tekteen> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: killall kwalletmanager
<MyNameIsURL> "kwalletmanager: no process killed"
<bryan> ok i enabled universe
<kib1> thanks very much for your help
<WaltzingAlong> bryan: then update then install xserver-xgl
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: was it running?
<bryan> doing that now waltzing
<bryan> thank you so much btw
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: results from ps aux | grep -i wallet
<WaltzingAlong> welcome!
<bryan> ok waltzing now what
<MyNameIsURL> WaltzingAlong: 6676  0.0  0.0   2880   804 pts/5    R+   20:56   0:00 grep -i wallet
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: ok so no others running
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: just your search for wallet
<WaltzingAlong> bryan: installed xserver-xgl ?
<MyNameIsURL> hmmm
<WaltzingAlong> then follow the rest of the steps at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<bryan> yes
<bryan> but when i try compiz yet it still says no xgl
<Rukus> anyone know anything about enabling Direct Rendering on an xpress 200m? using proprietary driver with fglrx
<bryan> <<<<<<<<UBER NOOB
<WaltzingAlong> bryan: you would need to restart X (log out, log in)
<WaltzingAlong> and kill X
<WaltzingAlong> between with ctrl+alt+backspace
<bryan> ok brb i know how to do that
<WaltzingAlong> !ati | Rukus
<Radi01> Murderer.
<ubotu> Rukus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Radi01> loo
<WaltzingAlong> Radi01: he wakes again quickly
<Dr_willis> Rukus,  i see a lot of people asking about that.. and i even have a x200m. Not sure its easially doable. :) I havent got it done yet.
<Rukus> i know how to install the drivers and i have gone thought it many times, i just dont see Direct Rendering working
<Rukus> oh ok Dr_willis
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: and the error that shows in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Rukus> i "heard" it couldnt be done, and i also "heard" it had been done
<Rukus> i am not sure how
<Rukus> how do i find that error?
<Dr_willis> Rukus,  googling now found this info  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341149
<JmA___> I´m having problems configuring wireless connection in ubuntu 7.04. The first one is that when I connect to a network, it asks me the password, and a put the correct one, but it keeps asking me forever.. and the second is that my network is not dhcp, and ifconfig <inter> my ip appears doesn´t work with network manager... Can anyone help me? Tks
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello im trying to install kde 4 rc 1, im following the official guide so when i type : sudo make install on dbus it says : kde-devel is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. can u help me plz? thanks :)
<biovore> asdfasdfasdfasdf: add kde-devel to admin group
<biovore> asdfasdfasdfasdf: in /etc/groups
<biovore> err group
<tekteen> !ati | tekteen
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> nano /etc/groups?
<WaltzingAlong> asdfasdfasdfasdf: just add the stuff from your regular user then use the kde-devel account only for hacking at kde
<biovore> asdfasdfasdfasdf: I think its /etc/group  but yeah.. add kde-devel on to the admin:<stuf> line
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong i cant find any error in that log ....
<Rukus> i just know it isnt enabled by viewing  glxinfo
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: mind sharing it and /etc/X11/xorg.conf via !pastebin ?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> lol hacking, so that means i dont need kde-devel i can install it from my simple normal user WaltzingAlong ?
<JmA___> anyone can help me with network manager?
<biovore> yeah.. ati sucks most of the time.. some cards work ok.. alot don't..
<WaltzingAlong> asdfasdfasdfasdf: sure follow the instructions at kubuntu.org any user on the system could use it
<Rukus> you want both that log and my xorg conf?
<Rukus> ok
<Rukus> give me a couple mins
<MyNameIsURL> WaltzingAlong: I terminated the session using session manager
<MyNameIsURL> now I'm going to reboot
<MyNameIsURL> I'll talk to you all tomorrow, most likely
<MyNameIsURL> thanks again for the help
<MyNameIsURL> l8r
<WaltzingAlong> MyNameIsURL: well you know where to find the #kubuntu kommunity ;D
<WaltzingAlong> until then!
<Rukus> Dr_willis thanks for that link, but i am a little iffy on running random scripts, being new to ubuntu, i dont wanna accidentally  rm - rf anything haha
<jmichaelx> if any in here use an rt2500 based wireless card, could you please tell me what you do to make it work well in gutsy? one of the very most frustrating things to me about *ubuntu, is how something like a wireless crad will work in one version of the OS, not in the next, but will work again in the next....
<Rukus> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> Rukus,  personally.. with a x200 being such a low end video card.. i wouldent even bother with the compiz stuff
<Dr_willis> and i havent messed with it on my laptop. :)
<Rukus> compiz works, dont get me wrong. just not all the effects and its implied to me if i enadle Direct Rendering, i might boost performance
<Rukus> enable*
<WaltzingAlong> installed it. oh that is it? removed it (disabled for now)
<Dr_willis> the things people do for wiggly windows. :)
<WaltzingAlong> ;d
<Rukus> like,  relfection .... once i enable that, computer goes "poop"
<jmichaelx> actually, i have a radeon 9000 on my other desktop, and i use it & compiz-fusion on a 22" wide-screen monitor with OS drivers with no problem at all...
<biovore> Dr_willis: If I want wiggle blue windows.. I use windows XP with a deguser running near by on a CRT :-P
<jmichaelx> in fedora 8
<Rukus> yah, and an xpress 200m is equivalent to x300 pci xpress
<Rukus> i also have 128mb dedicated video ram
<Rukus> ok one sec getting pastebin
<inaety> Hello i just got a new monitor and its native resolution is 1680x1050 but i want to make it higher than that but even after adding resolutions in my xorg.conf and running nvidia-xconfig, i can't change the resolutioj
<inaety> resolution
<WaltzingAlong> inaety: in konsole, xrandr        shows what?
<Rukus> inaety - if its an LCD, you cannot havea higher res than native. from what i understand
<Rukus> atleast i cant
<Rukus> :(
<Dr_willis> Rukus,  i belive so also.. ALSO anything higher will look rather nasty i bet.
<jmichaelx> inaety: if 1650x1080 is the monitor's native resolution, i would think you should not increase it beyond that
<inaety> Rukus: its an lcd
<Rukus> stuck at 1280x800  trust me i tried
<Rukus> native res is high as u can go
<Rukus> google it
<Dr_willis> lcd's best at their actual native res.
<inaety> oh okay
<Rukus> :)
<inaety> it still looks nice i just like a lot of screen
<Dr_willis> you are using a dvi connection?
<Rukus> i never tried in linux tho
<Rukus> ...
<Rukus> ok brb
<inaety> Dr_willis: yeah
<inaety> vga is all screwed up
<Dr_willis> inaety, dvi blows vga away. :)
<inaety> Dr_willis: i was hoping.  everything is so clear now, i just got rid of a 7 year old 17 inch
<Dr_willis> I got 2 monitors on this box right now.  - that gives me a real real real wide screen heh.
<inaety> what size are they
<Dr_willis> one is a 22" other is a 19"
<Dr_willis> both are widesrceen
<Azzco> "mkdir: cannot create directory `grub': Input/output error" Help?
<inaety> yeah
<inaety> mine is 22 inch, and im happy ^_^
<Dr_willis> Azzco,  what command are you doing exactly?
<inaety> thank god for Black Friday :P
<WaltzingAlong> Azzco: mkdir grub ? mkdir grub/ ?
<Dr_willis> inaety,  yea. the 2nd lcd was a spare i had.
<Azzco> Dr_willis: "mkdir grub"
<Dr_willis> Azzco,  you need root permissions to make files/dirs in 'system' type places
<WaltzingAlong> Azzco: have permission to write to the device?
<Azzco> I've used sudo su
<WaltzingAlong> mounted as readonly?
<Dr_willis> sudo -s  - is a better habbit then 'sudo su' :)
<Dr_willis> Azzco,  so where are you trying to make this directory at? and why.
<Azzco> I thoguht I'd make a new boot partition as I'm trying a few different distros right now...
<Dr_willis> I think some day - the ubuntu/kubunu guys should put a bunch of Bash tutorials on the disks. :)
<Azzco> It's a clean partition I'm trying to make the dir on
<Dr_willis> Azzco,  ive done that befor.. it can take some work. I normally let one disrto handle grub totally.
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: here is the xorg.conf : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45651/  and here is the xorg.0.log : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45650/
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: thanks
<Dr_willis> Azzco,  you did fdisk, then format the partion? thus making a actuual filesystem?
<Dr_willis> then you mount the filesystem somewhere.
<Rukus> thank you.
<Azzco> I used parted and made it ext2
<Dr_willis> You did format it? You did mount it?
<Azzco> Yupp
<Azzco> There is even a kernel image there I added about 15 minutes ago
<Dr_willis> you sure theres not a grub directory allready? :)
<WaltzingAlong> sudo su then cd takes you to a different directory than you may expect as normal user and cd
<Azzco> Nope... just a symlink to itself and a lost+found
<Dr_willis> symlink to itself?
<WaltzingAlong> Azzco: hm
<Dr_willis> try 'touch test_file' to see if you can create a file on the filesystem
<WaltzingAlong> cannot make it if it exists
<Azzco> Okay touch worked... weird
<Dr_willis> try 'mkdir test_dir' :)
<Azzco> Nope making dirs doesn't work it seems..
<Dr_willis> thats... weird..
<Azzco> Was just thinking the same..
<Dr_willis> i would check how its mounted.
<Dr_willis> ls -l , to see who owns the files also., and dirs that are there.
<dannybuntu> can anyone help me?
<Dr_willis> I cant think of a way to disable making of dirs.. :) so cant think of what to look for.
<WaltzingAlong> dannybuntu: with?
<Dr_willis> we dont have ESP dannybuntu  :)
<tekteen> !ask | dannybuntu
<ubotu> dannybuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Azzco> Dr_willis: root owns everything and the only dir is the lost+found
<WaltzingAlong> not all of us anyway
<WaltzingAlong> Kubuntu Gutsy is not shipping with compiz-fusion installed (or enabled). It can still be installed though. Follow the instructions for gutsy at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion . for more, ask in #compiz-fusion & see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/ | dannybuntu
<dannybuntu> aight - my computer keeps on saying that adept is running
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dr_willis> fixadept
<tekteen> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> be sure all the package manager type programs are closed.. only ONE is to run at a time
<Azzco> I'll try to reformat that partition...
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: have you tried adding a 'dri' module? in xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> that includes apt-get, and aptitude, and synaptic, and adept, and.. others that i cant rember. :)
<WaltzingAlong> dpkg
<dannybuntu> well yes. i killed them all
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: no i have not
<tekteen> then use the command
<Rukus> i dont even know where to put it
<dannybuntu> i was trying to run automatix2
<WaltzingAlong> ok i will send it to you
<dannybuntu> i did a :ps ax | grep adept
<bobleny> Hey, I have an issue... I am unable to access phpmyadmin, it says, "The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret)." I looked it up online and all I could find was to change a line of code in a config file. Well when I checked the file, it was already changed.
<dannybuntu> oh btw dr_willis helped me backed then
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45652/
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> WaltzingAlong: i got to this cs # see above
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> wget http://dbus.freedesktop.org/releases/dbus-glib/dbus-glib-0.74.tar.gz
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> tar -xvzf dbus-glib-0.74.tar.gz
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> cd dbus-glib-0.74/
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ./configure --prefix=$DBUSDIR
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> make
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> sudo make install
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> cb
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> sudo chown -R kde-devel:kde-devel * if u see the final line it says kde-devel since im not that one i changed it ton the one im using (nico) so i put this instead of the final one sudo chown -R nico:nico *  but it now gives me the following error :"cannot acced to '*' the file or directory does not exist"
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> sorry 4 the translation i got it in spanish :)
<dannybuntu> ok there - it worked
<Azzco> Dr_willis: Problem solved with a reformat.. Nasty thingy there though
<WaltzingAlong> asdfasdfasdfasdf: *.* ? or specify -R and a directory like .
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> O.O
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> pardon me?
<Azzco> Dr_willis: Thanks for the help ;)
<dannybuntu> brb
<bobleny> Man, dr_willis is here again! Does he ever leave.......
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> u mean sudo chown -R <directory> WaltzingAlong  ?
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: and here is the error: line783   (EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)  / line 784 (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software renderin
<WaltzingAlong> asdfasdfasdfasdf: well with the owner name in there too and directory could be . which is current directory
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> i guess /home/nico
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> the default one i never used cd but theres rhe command cs, so dunno
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> the*
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: i run XGL-server.  should i run aiglx?  i am confused what the erro means and what i need to do to fix it
<JmA___> Anyone can help me with network wireless connection.. ive already have wireless card configured, but network manager can´t connect to my network
<chris__> is your router a netgear?
<JmA___> mine?
<chris__> yeah my wireless works great for everything but netgears for some reason
<alex__> someone of Brazil?
<JmA___> no .. its encore
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. wow - i just found a HUGE example of "game company stupidity' - Dang serial # was using 0 and O's :) and the font w made them almost identical.
<JmA___> for some reason my auth doesnt work
<Dr_willis> bobleny,  Just for you. :) i will go play bioshock now for a while. heh
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: if you are going to use xserver-xgl (not aiglx) then you could specify aiglx as off in xorg.conf
<JmA___> but if i try to connect behind the screen asking me the password again, it works!
<bobleny> Never heard of it.......
<chris__> try changing the router security settings to open or no security and see if oit works then.
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: by the way which version of the fglrx module is this?
<Rukus> waltzing along, i read that xgl runs a little better for my chipset
<Rukus> how do i find what version?
<JmA___> yeah .. alredy tryed... but i got another problem.. my network is fixed ip, so roaming mode doesnt work
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45653/ here aiglx is disabled
<chris__> Your best bet is to do a google search.  I found step by steps for everything
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<Rukus> that?
<chris__> good luck
<JmA___> so I ve setted every manually, but it doesnt work
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: yes. fglrx 8.42.3 can use aiglx (does not require xserver-xgl)       but try with the server flag disabling aiglx for now
<Rukus> ok, so after i add "Option "AIGLX" "off""  i need to ctrl alt bckspce and see what happens correct?
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: yes
<nzk> What does it mean to dump one's core and trace one's stack?
<WaltzingAlong> gather debugging data
<Rukus> ok i will brb WaltzingAlong: closing all apps and restarting X-server
<Rukus> if i dont come back, i am restoring my xorg.conf blindfolded. ATI cars dont display terminal properly full screen
<Rukus> cards
<Rukus> lol
<Rukus> brb
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: :D ok
<Rukus> ok
<Rukus> no DRI
<Rukus> compiz looks a little different
<WaltzingAlong> well how about the new log?
<Rukus> ok one sec
<Rukus> xorg.0.conf
<Rukus> correct
<Rukus> err .log
<WaltzingAlong> /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Rukus> ok
<Rukus> i got xorg.1.log and xorg.9.log... why?
<Rukus> i do have the one u want tho
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> WaltzingAlong: do u know how lond does it take to download qt?
<Rukus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<WaltzingAlong> asdfasdfasdfasdf: no. connection speed. server speed. distance. so on
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> lol i know estimated
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> 640 k <=== sucks
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> :)
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: here is the log:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45654/
<alex__> join kubuntubr
<WaltzingAlong> yeah still do not know, size/speed = time ?
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: in konsole, glxinfo | grep -i direct
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: this log shows (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled
<Rukus> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Rukus> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<WaltzingAlong> ok pastebin that output           in konsole, LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<Rukus> ok
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: here is the output  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45655/
<homercycles> Hello. I'm in dire straits, I just started to install kubuntu, then it put the monitor to sleep, and now won't even boot into Windows XP. I've booted off the live CD again, installer still shows prior partitions, but "fdisk /dev/sda" says "Cannot open /dev/sda". Anybody know how I can restore my boot sector?
<homercycles> it was when I finished the installer's questions and click Next when t was about to do the partitioning that it keeled over and put the monitor to sleep. I'm not game enough to go through the wizard again in case it makes the situation worse
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: ok and the output of LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose fglrxinfo
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> WaltzingAlong: sorry i need to ask it my friend, are u using kde 4?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> sorry culdnt resist :)
<WaltzingAlong> asdfasdfasdfasdf: i have it installed here yeah
<WaltzingAlong> asdfasdfasdfasdf: but am now in a kde3.5.8 session
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> omg
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> WaltzingAlong: so tell me how does it feel?
<WaltzingAlong> so i lauch an app here and there, was in the full kde4 session
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> cool
<ciacon> hi all
<WaltzingAlong> asdfasdfasdfasdf: get your feet wet :D
<homercycles> clicking on my existing NTFS partitions in Dophin also says "hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 999" as well :-(
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> WaltzingAlong: loooooooooool
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: here is the pastebin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45656/
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> that says a lot :)
<WaltzingAlong> homercycles: in konqueror media:/ right mouse click the device, properties, mounting, uncheck mount as user
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: even that one is reporting ati as the opengl provider  (would be mesa if it were *not* direct as far as i know)
<ciacon> I have a little q - for some reason I managed to brick Strigi - Status tells me -> "Unique words indexed  -1" & "Documents indexed  -1"
<homercycles> WaltzingAlong: thanks, not sure how to get into konq as a file browser off this Kubuntu live CD (seems web browser only). but Dolphin has such an option, too... same error after I unticked user
<ciacon> can someone give me a hint?
<Rukus> well, i think i am going to try what that guy did, in your pm you sent me
<WaltzingAlong> homercycles: open konqueror. in the location/address bar, type media:/                       or settings/load view profile / file browsingg
<Rukus> and see what happens
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: wait a moment
<Rukus> k
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45657/ added drm to the modules
<homercycles> WaltzingAlong: thanks. Did that and Konq seems to have remembered that preference after I unticked it in Dolphin. Still same error... Do you think it's possible that the Kubuntu installer has mangled my partitions and subsequently can't mount anything?
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: what did you add??
<Rukus> line 123?
<WaltzingAlong> line 123 load drm
<Rukus> ok
<WaltzingAlong> homercycles: this hal-storage.. is a common one
<homercycles> WaltzingAlong: don't suppose there's a common workaround for it? apart from that mount as user option?
<pacman> so I downloaded totem, and tried to play a video
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: unless you tell me you have vga out and dvi out, using dvi ;)
<pacman> and I got this message: The playback of this movie requires a Advanced Streaming Format (ASF) demuxer plugin which is not installed.
<Rukus> say what?
<biovore> !restricted-formats
<Rukus> its a laptop
<WaltzingAlong> homercycles: not that i know. when you get the system set up that change should be remembered
<homercycles> WaltzingAlong: I'm hoping to mount those drives and backup the data across the network since 'm worried Kubuntu installer has rendered my partitions unusable
<biovore> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<WaltzingAlong> homercycles: well from just that message there is not enough to know that the ntfs partitions are empty or unusable
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong:  restart X-server?
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: yes
<Rukus> ok brb
<homercycles> WaltzingAlong: the wizard still shows my existing partitions but fdisk can't open /dev/sda (I was hoping to set XP as active and then reboot).
<ciacon> can someone help me with strigi?
<WaltzingAlong> homercycles: qtparted should be on there too; could set that partition active from there
<i_want_kde_4> WaltzingAlong: i finished donloading qt and it says nico@nico-desktop:~/qt-copy$ make -j2
<i_want_kde_4> no objdir found. Tried /home/nico/qt-copy
<i_want_kde_4> what now? :)
<homercycles> WaltzingAlong: thanks. will try that
<jmichaelx> if any in here use an rt2500 based wireless card, could you please tell me what you do to make it work well in gutsy?
<WaltzingAlong> i_want_kde_4: not interested in installing rc1 through the existing kubuntu packages?
<homercycles> WaltzingAlong: qtparted sayd currently active partition was "No Active on Drive" and is allowing me to set active to /dev/sda1. Thankyou very much. I'll give that a shot
<i_want_kde_4> WaltzingAlong: pvm blocked
<i_want_kde_4> WaltzingAlong: invite me :) and is it possible?
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: still no Direct Rendering
<WaltzingAlong> i_want_kde_4: well either build following http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4      or yes just install the existing rc1 http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: ok how about the log again just for kicks and by the way does it seem like there is direct rendering eventhough there is the report to the contrary?
<Rukus> i dont know
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: glxgears for example
<Rukus> ok one sec
<Rukus> 0105 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1999.880 FPS
<Rukus> maybe?
<Rukus> lol
<WaltzingAlong> 2000fps
<WaltzingAlong> :D
 * i_want_kde_4 grabs a shotgun ans shoots himself :S
<Rukus> but compiz sucks, my transparent taskbar has borders
<Rukus> its not supposed to?
<i_want_kde_4> WaltzingAlong: didnt know about that ill try that super easy way thank u sooooo much :)
<WaltzingAlong> i_want_kde_4: :D
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: i do not know about that
<Rukus> 1440 frames in 5.3 seconds = 273.026 FPS
<Rukus> thas full screen
<Rukus> what did adding module "drm" do for me?
<usamahashimi> Helo everyone!
<i_want_kde_4> sh1t happens i under feisty should it work if i use gutsy repository?
<WaltzingAlong> Rukus: direct rendering module
<WaltzingAlong> i_want_kde_4: oh! under feisty
<i_want_kde_4> yup
<usamahashimi> I am facing a problem, recently I have installed kubuntu on my pc, when I want to access files on my network which are shared, my system is asking for password, i entered the password but it is not accepting, can anyone help me?
<WaltzingAlong> i_want_kde_4: maybe you could run a chroot gutsy just for that. i do not think it has been backported to feisty
<Rukus> i am going to try without it, i think my transperancy worked better before?
<i_want_kde_4> ooops :(
<i_want_kde_4> chroot gutsy? on konsole?
<WaltzingAlong> usamahashimi: and the computer sharing the files? windows? samba? had you set a password there?
<WaltzingAlong> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
 * jmichaelx grabs a shotgun and aims for his gutsy install cd
<WaltzingAlong> i_want_kde_4: yeah then you could build according to the other site i sent
<i_want_kde_4> thats what ive been doing
<i_want_kde_4> :)
<i_want_kde_4> and :(
<i_want_kde_4> xD
<Rukus> brb
<usamahashimi> WaltzingAlong: yes, these computers run windows, i installed samba at my system and also set user/password for it
<WaltzingAlong> i_want_kde_4: well i have found the steps at the techbase site easy to follow
<i_want_kde_4> yup the are easy
<i_want_kde_4> except for the unknown errors :(
<WaltzingAlong> usamahashimi: so in konqueror     smb://user@192.168.0.100        then it should ask for the password
<usamahashimi> WaltzingAlong: no, it is not asking for any password, an empty page appears
<usamahashimi> WaltzingAlong: and an error comes, "timeout server"
<i_want_kde_4> well i tried cd # Note: qt-copy lives in $HOME/qt-copy. See $QTDIR in .bashrc
<i_want_kde_4> svn checkout svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/qt-copy
<i_want_kde_4> cd qt-copy
<i_want_kde_4> ./apply_patches
<i_want_kde_4> ./configure -qt-gif -no-exceptions -debug -fast \
<i_want_kde_4>  -prefix $QTDIR -nomake examples -nomake demos
<i_want_kde_4> make -j2 and i got the following error: no objdir found. Tried /home/nico/qt-copy
<WaltzingAlong> usamahashimi: well of course you need to change the number to one to which you wish to connect; and you can specify both username and password there with smb://username:password@host
<ciacon> hi all - I managed to brick STRIGI - can anyone give me some help/advice
<ciacon> ?
<usamahashimi> WaltzingAlong: lemme check
<WaltzingAlong> ciacon: which issue with strigi?
<WaltzingAlong> i_want_kde_4: sorry, not really the place for that. maybe in #kde
<usamahashimi> WaltzingAlong: its still asking for password and not accepting my password
<pacman> anyone have good knowledge of ktorrent
<WaltzingAlong> usamahashimi: ok i would guess an issue on the server side
<i_want_kde_4> k thanks 4 ur time i appreaciate it WaltzingAlong u rock! =P
<WaltzingAlong> cheers and good luck with kde4!
<i_want_kde_4> if u need anything just aks bro :)
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: so we should infer that my card is operating correctly?
<Rukus> even tho it tells me it is not?
<usamahashimi> WaltzingAlong: but all other windows machines can access each other without any problem?
<WaltzingAlong> ha really up to you
<WaltzingAlong> usamahashimi: then i suppose you ruled out server error
<WaltzingAlong> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ciacon> WaltzingAlong: I built the DB - which sounds good, but an Index the size of 1,8GB seemed odd - anyway - I restarted my box and now it tells me, "Documents indexed  -1" and "Unique words indexed  -1"... how can I re-init the DB??
<usamahashimi> WaltzingAlong: thanks, lemme check these
<WaltzingAlong> ciacon: are the files in ~/.strigi ?
<ciacon> WaltzingAlong: yup
<WaltzingAlong> ciacon: could delete ~/.strigi   (or move it elsewhere ~/.strigi_broken)
<Rukus> what the hell. glxgears runs fast then slow, as my cpu fan gets loud to quiet. why no consistincy?
<WaltzingAlong> demand based throttling?
<Rukus> i have no idea
<Rukus> probably some kind of power saving feature
<homercycles> WaltzingAlong: just wanted to say thank you very much for your help. your suggestion to use qtparted worked a treat. I am now busily backing up my hard drives. :-)
<ciacon> WaltzingAlong: that did the trick - it's re-indexing - but is an index of 1,8GB on 400GB home-dir ok?
<WaltzingAlong> homercycles: great :D glad you did not lose any of the data
<homercycles> WaltzingAlong: you've rekindled my appreciation for Linux (and the Linux community) today. Thanks again. Bye
<WaltzingAlong> cheers bud ;)
<WaltzingAlong> ciacon: something to redirect to #strigi ?
<WaltzingAlong> personally not using 'desktop search' nor strigi at this time
<Kr4t05> Does anyone know why Gutsy has broken the xpad360 driver?
<ciacon> WaltzingAlong: let's see...
<ciacon> WaltzingAlong: thanks anyway
<posingaspopular> how do i configure konversation so when i close it, it will go to the task bar and not kill the app completly
<posingaspopular> is it 'enable system tray?'
<genii> enable system tray
<posingaspopular> ah okay. thanks genii
<Rukus> Well, reflection looks so cool, but i guess i just cannot run it on my computer
<Rukus> maybe i shall try reinstalling
<genii> Well  I'm just looking at that myself to see if it works LOL
<Rukus> WaltzingAlong: i use the proprietary driver, with xserver-xgl  apparently its the best for the xpress 200m, is that an ok setup tho?
<Chase> hey. I'm having some major problems with apt-get update and just about anything else that has to do with downloading anything through konsole. Can anyone help?
<Chase> anyone?
<maduser> whats the problem?
<Chase> When I try to use apt-get for anything (automatix for example) I get tons of 404 errors and nothing downloads correctly
<maduser> let me see
<maduser> hmmm
<Chase> are you getting my messages?
<maduser> ?
<Chase> or do I have to do them in the main window because I am unregistered
<maduser> open a query
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> register
<Chase> sorry. I'm new to IRC
<maduser> yo automatix is not apperaring in adept
<maduser> so
<maduser> i don't think that program exists
<astro76> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> thats why
<Chase> I just installed kubuntu (used ubuntu before) and had similar issues.
<Chase> downloading wise
<Chase> not just automatix
<maduser> are using the program adept?
<Chase> I need to see if I can get those errors again
<Chase> yeah
<maduser> did you install java yet?
<Chase> no
<raylu> Chase, if apt is giving you 404 errors
<Chase> fresh install
<raylu> it's probably because it's having trouble accessing the pages via HTTP
<raylu> can you view pages in firefox/konqueror?
<Chase> yep
<raylu> o.0
<Ahmuck> is there a reason that kubuntu firefox "sudo aptitude install firefox" requires so much krap?
<raylu> does apt-get update work?
<Chase> but I'm having another weird occurance. Now that I connected to IRC, things are starting to download correctly
<raylu> Ahmuck, like what?
<raylu> Chase, at my university, we have to authorize with the network before we can download anything, so i get similar errors from apt
<Ahmuck> seriously, like ubuntu, gnome, etc.  the list was super duper long, and this is the first package on a default install
<maduser> try downloadinf sun-java6-jre and sun-java-plugin
<Chase> ah
<maduser> try downloadinf sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin
<Ahmuck> for example "software sources" and "add/remove programs" all from ubuntu
<raylu> Ahmuck, were those to-be-installed or held back?
<Ahmuck> to be installed
<raylu> Ahmuck, for an update or just firefox?
<Ahmuck> kubuntu needs to really look at package management "depends" that ubuntu is doing
<Ahmuck> yes, just the install for firefox
<raylu> it wasn't that long for me
<raylu> kubuntu and ubuntu use the same package management
<Ahmuck> yes, and i am beggining to see a problem with it :-(
<raylu> oh, firefox is gtk, so you'll need a little less on ubuntu I guess
<raylu> what's the problem?
<Ahmuck> i don't need all the *buntu stuff, just firefox.  it's not really all that hard.
<raylu> lol
<raylu> you didn't get all the ubuntu stuff
<raylu> you do need gtk, though
<raylu> which in turn requires it's own list of dependencies
<Ahmuck> but i hate to build something i already have a package for unless the package requires all the other packages in the known universe -- sheesh
<raylu> huh?
<raylu> you never need to build anything
<maduser> you need gtk for a ton of other stuff
<raylu> especially if you already have the package installed
<Ahmuck> yes, a "megaton" of other stuff, which, again, i don't understand why.  it's firefox
<raylu> ...
<raylu> ok, you're not making sense anymore; who are you talking to and what are you talking about?
<Ahmuck> well, that and currently some of the "update" packages break the package manager
<raylu> and what does building have to do with any of this?
<Ahmuck> anyhow, i need to do some fixing, so i'll stop griping
<raylu> what update packages? no package has ever broken my manager.
<Ahmuck> cause i would get a lot less krap if i built it
<raylu> i've had connection problems while downloading, but that's the closest i've gotten - and apt resumed the download too
<Ahmuck> or maybe that is urap
<raylu> no, the packages are pre-built. downloading those is always less work
<fyrmedic> I have a networking problem. I can connect to the internet but can't ssh to computers on my own network. Any ideas?
<Ahmuck> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Ahmuck> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Ahmuck> !lock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Ahmuck> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<raylu> Ahmuck, _is_ another process using it?
<raylu> fyrmedic, how are you confirming that those computers have ssh running?
<Ahmuck> raylu: i killed the process just now and am dpkg --configure -a
<Ahmuck> for example, why does firefox need docbook
<fyrmedic> raylu: I have had no problem connecting to them in the past. I have 2 computers that I should be able to ssh into. I am trying to connect from a laptop that I can only log into via command.
<raylu> Ahmuck, it doesn't i don't see that in the dependencies
<raylu> fyrmedic, try sshing to themselves. then, check /etc/sshd_config to make sure that the sshd allows external connections
<maduser> why would usamahashimi use kopete over Konversation?
<maduser> usnless he does not have Konversation
<fyrmedic> raylu: I can't even ping any of the computers on my network from the laptop. But I can ping outside url's and ssh.
<angel> !er
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about er - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<raylu> it could be an issue with the laptops; they may be blocking connections via a firewall or similar
<maduser> can you see thier ips?
<inaety> whenever i try to run "mysql -u root" it returns that i am denied as root and/or normal users
<genii> run mysql as user mysql
<angel> inaety:try        mysql -p root
<inaety> genii: it gives me access denied
<inaety> angel: it asks me for a password, then denies me
<genii> su mysql -c mysql
<genii> password mysql
<fyrmedic> raylu: It appears that sshd is listening for outside connects. Any other ideas.
<genii> might need sudo su <etc as before>
<inaety> genii: it says -c is unknown
<inaety> option
<inaety> genii, the sudo su worked
<vbgunz> anyone know of a way to create a shortcut to a program that will launch the program along with all parameters and options **but** kill it first if in case it is already running?
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  may have to do a bit-o-shell-scripting for that.
<vbgunz> I can do this with a script but prefer something else e.g., oneinstance program --options
<Dr_willis> ive never seen an oneinstance program :)
<Dr_willis> would be handy however.. so someone proberly made such a thing
<genii> inaety: mysql cannot be run as any other user other than user named mysql
<vbgunz> heh, yeah, I am convinced it probably exists a hundred times over, I just don't know of a single one :/
<Dr_willis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/creating-single-instance-linux-application-256693/
<Dr_willis> is the first hit that looks good on that vbgunz  :) reading it now
<vbgunz> sweet find
 * genii sips his beer
<inaety> genii, okay so how do i fix this "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<genii> inaety: Don't login as root. login as user mysql. Default password is ALSO mysql
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  but its more of a 'how do i make a c program do this' Not a general for any program
<inaety> genii: so mysql -u mysql?
<vbgunz> I cannot imagine it being too hard to do. create a simple python script to do it. just curious if it already exists. I like to reinvent squares :)
<genii> inaety: exactly, yes
<inaety> genii: "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mysql'@'localhost' (using password: NO)"
<genii> use -p switch to make it password-prompt then put mysql ass password
<genii> *ass
 * genii sips beer
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  aha.. google for 'bash single instance' rather then linux single instance. :) got a lot better hits
<Dr_willis> http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/25207-single-instance.html
<genii> Dr_willis: Nice find
<inaety> genii: mysql -p mysql?
<inaety> that asks me for a password
<inaety> so put mysql
<genii> yes
<inaety> and it denies me as my user (inaety@localhost)
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  also  http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/18137-run-processes-sequentially.html
<genii> mysql -u mysql -p mysql
<Dr_willis> vbgunz,  has a sample script that sort of does it with a lock file
<inaety> genii: "ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mysql'@'localhost' (using password: YES)"
<genii> also sometimes need to use local ip 127.0.0.1 instead of "localhost"
<vbgunz> very cool am going to look them over. if I have some luck with them I will definitely thank you for your time :)
<Dr_willis> my google-fu is strong..
<Dr_willis> and  needed a break from playing  BioShock...
<Dr_willis>  the game was creeping me out...
<Dr_willis> :P
<genii> google-fu
 * genii giggles
<genii> eg: -h 127.0.0.1
<inaety> genii: why does it say that is using a password now?
<ignoramus> anyone ever have problems with gmail on
<Ahmuck> http://www.pastebin.org/9179
<ignoramus> firefox?
<genii> inaety: -p means use password
<Ahmuck> raylu - requirements for firefox from aptitude - http://www.pastebin.org/9179
<ignoramus> I click on my mail, it tries to load, and then says there;s a script thats not responding...
<genii> inaety: perhaps try      mysql -u mysql -p -h 127.0.0.1 mysql
<raylu> Ahmuck, those may have been leftover from a previous install
<ignoramus> my mail never opens, but it reads as "read" after i click on it
<raylu> i have:
<Ahmuck> na, those are for a new install for firefox
<Ahmuck> brand new system
<raylu> fontconfig, psmisc, debianutils (>= 1.16), libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.13.2), libc6 (>= 2.6-1), libcairo2 (>= 1.4.0),
<raylu>          libfontconfig1 (>= 2.4.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.5), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.2.1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>=
<raylu>          2.12.0), libhunspell-1.1-0 (>= 1.1.5-1), libjpeg62, libnspr4-0d (>= 1.8.0.10), libnss3-0d (>= 1.8.0.10), libpango1.0-0
<raylu>          (>= 1.18.2), libstdc++6 (>= 4.2.1), libx11-6, libxcomposite1 (>= 1:0.3-1), libxcursor1 (> 1.1.2), libxdamage1 (>=
<raylu>          1:1.1), libxext6, libxfixes3 (>= 1:4.0.1), libxft2 (> 2.1.1), libxi6, libxinerama1, libxrandr2 (>= 2:1.2.0),
<Ahmuck> something is like, really broke there if i need docbook for firefox
<raylu>          libxrender1, libxt6, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-1)
<raylu> oops =\
<genii> !paste | raylu
<ubotu> raylu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<raylu> yeah, i pasted it into a pastebin and didn't copy the url
<inaety> genii: same error...
<genii> inaety: Bah. I apologise but am unable to assist further at this time
 * genii goes off in search of more beer
<genii> man mysqladmin may be a bit enlightening
<inaety> genii: mesqladmin??
<inaety> my*
<genii> yes
<genii> you caqn change passwordss there, add databases, etc etc
<genii> typos. Bleh
<maduser> is there spell check in Konversation?
<genii> not that I'm aware of
<maduser> like some kind of command
<Ahmuck> found the problem.  aptitude installs firefox/ubifox ... which is an intergration with apt, and requires synaptic which requires docbook, i suspect
<Ahmuck> however if you aptitude remove firefox, it does not remove synaptic ... which might be a blessing for ubuntu users but is screwed up for kubuntu users, as kubuntu users already has a nice adept to work with
<maduser> !synaptic
<Ahmuck> ubuntu needs to seperate firefox from ubifox and let those peeps that want ubifox install ubifox
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Ahmuck> all this intergration bothers me
<Ahmuck> all i want is an os, and a desktop, i'll pick and choose my apps.  i understand the whole koffice, kgroupware thingy, afterall it is kde
<maduser> what does the k stand for or is it just the K desktop enviroment?
<Ahmuck> early on kde used to name all thier apps Ksomeapp for the big K
<Ahmuck> the K stands for KDE
<LazyStudent> ah yes, recursive acronyms... sometimes they're funny, but I wish I knew why it was K in the first place
<Ahmuck> ah, yes ... good question, wonder if it is on kde's homepage
<sdlvx_> theys hould make a buntu which is just a super basic version of linux with access to the ubuntu repos
<sdlvx_> that would be elite
<LazyStudent> that would be Debian ;)
<Ahmuck> well, they do sorta.  it's called ubuntu server
<LazyStudent> (kidding)
<Ahmuck> then you can install kde on top of it or the kubuntu desktop
<Ahmuck> LazyStudent: actually you are quite right
<sdlvx_> i had one and I installed KDE, GNOME, and XFCE
<maduser> could it mean kernal desktop enviroment?
<LazyStudent> I doubt it
<sdlvx_> i did not know this about ubuntu server, I will have to look at it osmetime
<sdlvx_> i think it actually means Kool
<LazyStudent> oh god
<LazyStudent> that's bad
<maduser> the kernal is what kde is built on
<LazyStudent> they have to cross that out of history
<LazyStudent> "Kool Desktop Environment" sucks
<Ahmuck> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-faq&m=99670886427221&w=2
<maduser> killer desktop enviroment?
<sdlvx_> http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/KDE
<LazyStudent> the release cycle is a bit hectic for me -- everytime I burn a CD, it seems that I barely have a chance to use it before there's a new version
<LazyStudent> haven't quite yet got it installed on this laptop and it's annoying me
<maduser> 18 months
<LazyStudent> I think I've settled on Kubuntu
<LazyStudent> dunno why they like GNOME better; it's okay but I prefer K as my desktop
<maduser> i don't think the kool one is raefering to linux
<Ahmuck> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE
<sdlvx_> http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/1823/170/1600/kde-note.png
<LazyStudent> so
<LazyStudent> this is a 7.04 CD I'm running
<Ahmuck> His initial Usenet post spurred a lot of interest, and the KDE project was born.[1] The name KDE was intended as a word play on the existing Common Desktop Environment, available for Unix systems. CDE was an X11-based user environment jointly developed by HP, IBM, and Sun, through the X/Open Company, with an interface and productivity tools based on the Motif graphical widget toolkit
<LazyStudent> is it worth just downloading the 7.10 ISO and installing that from scratch?
<sdlvx_> i did the upgrade
<LazyStudent> ah yes, I remember reading about CDE
<sdlvx_> and it blew up and I had to do fix it with dpkg
<Ahmuck> heh, sometimes i think that 7.04 was a step forward and 7.10 was a step back
 * genii apt-get installs cde
<LazyStudent> lol I've read cautions about upgrading
<sdlvx_> when I first upgraded I was pretty upset
<LazyStudent> what's wrong with Gutsy?
<sdlvx_> it uninstalled a lot of stuff I installed on my own
<maduser> komonon desktop enviroment?
<LazyStudent> you're kidding? A version of Linux that decides what programs to remove for you? Argh
<LazyStudent> package managers are good but this is would worries me
<LazyStudent> what*
<sdlvx_> aptitude went nuts =/
<maduser> its like windows upgrade
<sdlvx_> lol
<LazyStudent> I'm already annoyed with the seemingly often number of crashes
<sdlvx_> it worked and I didn't have to reinstall the OS
<LazyStudent> for Adept/Apt
<LazyStudent> locked database
<sdlvx_> but it was not as easy as I would like
<sdlvx_> adept seems to like to crash my whole X
<sdlvx_> right when it's installing packages
<LazyStudent> lol
<fscodelaro> hi everyone, i have a quick question, i just did a fresh install of kubuntu gutsy and after installing some gtk applications i kind of lost the qt look of gnome... e.g. kontact looks as if i installed it in gnome, it doesnt have the great kde look... anyone knows about this? i dont know what exact library caused this because i installed many things today
<sdlvx_> it's probably my fault for running the ATI 7.11 driver and compiz fusion from GIT
<LazyStudent> yeah, I've been noticing a lot of random stalling with Ubuntu... which is a shame really
<LazyStudent> I'm trying to give Linux a chance
 * genii is reminded of the song "Give Peace a Chance"
<maduser> never heard it
<sdlvx_> before I started loading up GIT programs I never really had many problems
<sdlvx_> wasn't that john lennon?
<LazyStudent> ugh, yeah, I need the ATI Radeon drivers for this old 2004 laptop, and the nVidia Geforce 4 ones for my desktop -- if I'm even gonna get around to installing it on that one... I kept trying to, but it freezes half-way. I think I need to do something about the desktop CPU overheating.
<LazyStudent> lol
<sdlvx_> is it overclocked or something?
<LazyStudent> ah yes, "Imagine no possessions... [I'm rich!]@
<sdlvx_> you should take the fan off the heatsink, I bet it's clogged
 * maduser wonders how mankind will destroy themeselves
<LazyStudent> (argh keep forgetting to set it to UK keyboard)
<LazyStudent> I keep trying to clean it
<LazyStudent> already replaced the grease once
<sdlvx_> i took it off and washed it
<LazyStudent> probably need to do that again
<sdlvx_> lol
<maduser> i have to repalce my entire keyboard
<maduser> for a labtop
<sdlvx_> i just bought a zalman 9500 and now I don't have to worry about it anymore
<LazyStudent> Zalman?
<sdlvx_> it's an aftermarket cooler
<sdlvx_> I'm an avid overclocker
<LazyStudent> ah yes
<LazyStudent> I'm not lol
<Ahmuck> maduser: with GMO food and bioweapons
<maduser> overcloking on linux?
<LazyStudent> wouldn't want to fry this old laptop beast, anyway
<sdlvx_> I have an opteron 165 OCed to 2.91Ghz
 * genii cracks another bottle of beer
<mzanfardino> looking for suggestions for where I can get additional fonts.
<sdlvx_> best 100 dollars I spent in my life
<genii> opteron are nice
<Ahmuck> maduser: well, that and trying to mess with the atmosphere
<LazyStudent> what do you mean, overclocking on Linux? There are SOME games, lol
<LazyStudent> actually I've been meaning to look at some FOSS games
<Ahmuck> mzanfardino: like ms fonts?
 * maduser Ahmuck the crab people
<genii> my one work box has dual opteron 165 in fact
<LazyStudent> who can recommend a good FOSS game?
<LazyStudent> lemme guess, something based on Quake or UT engines?
<LazyStudent> there must be more 3D engines than that
<mzanfardino> Ahmuck: not specifically, just more than what comes as default with Kubuntu.  I'm checking apt-cache search xfonts- and see 112 fonts to select from, but many are simply foreign language fonts.
<Ahmuck> try kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ahmuck> downloads a lot of ms fonts
<sdlvx_> tremulous is good
<LazyStudent> think I've heard of that
<sdlvx_> it's an FPS
<sdlvx_> I play it every now and then
<Ahmuck> mzanfardino: you can use ttf fonts as well if you search google
<LazyStudent> in the freedomware games fest
<LazyStudent> any non-FPS games?
<maduser> why does times new roman cost money?
<sdlvx_> there's a lot of nice non-hardcore games
<sdlvx_> WINE + STEAM
<sdlvx_> maybe?
<LazyStudent> lol, because fonts are protected by IP stuff
<LazyStudent> you can get free fonts, and lots of them
<LazyStudent> but apparently they're "not quite so good"
<LazyStudent> pah
<LazyStudent> I'd just use the Windows ones
<LazyStudent> never tried though
<LazyStudent> this default font set doesn't seem too bad
<LazyStudent> still on the LiveCD
<LazyStudent> I watched an entire programme about bloody Helvetica the other day.
<mzanfardino> Ahmuck: I already have the extra's installed.  There are also quite a few ttf fonts available from apt-get, but again the bulk of which appear to be specific to individual languages
<LazyStudent> seriously, an hour about a single font
<mzanfardino> Ahmuck: I guess I will search google next.
<LazyStudent> guess what channel it was one? Yup, BBC4 in the UK. I'm happy to pay my annual licence fee for the BBC to devote entire programmes to fonts. Pah. Not really.
<mzanfardino> LazyStudent: yes, I have heard about the IP issues with fonts... I guess I was hoping there were more FOSS fonts out there.
<LazyStudent> there's got to be
<LazyStudent> surely?
<mzanfardino> LazyStudent: I'm sure there are... and don't call me shirley
<mzanfardino> :)
<LazyStudent> lol
<sdlvx_> there are sites with a good number of free fonts
<ardchoille> lol
<sdlvx_> i remember because I wanted the death note font
<sdlvx_> when the L comes on the screen
<sdlvx_> and I looked forever for it
<sdlvx_> and everyone wanted me to buy it
<sdlvx_> and I found a website that had it for free, but it wasn't a warez site or anything
<mzanfardino> sdlvx_: you happen to recall the site?
<sdlvx_> I don't remember what it was though
<sdlvx_> I can look again
<LazyStudent> can anyone advise me about what best to do with my NTFS partition? I've been reading that ntfs-3g is pretty good, but is it still worth setting aside a small shared FAT32 part?
<sdlvx_> I have a 400GB external drive formatted as NTFS and I always use NTFS-3g and I haven't had any problems
<LazyStudent> I think that idea sounds a bit ugly
<LazyStudent> the FAT one
<LazyStudent> ah, good
<LazyStudent> I might just do that
<LazyStudent> no Windows crap?
<sdlvx_> I had this drive before I got started on linux
<sdlvx_> I use XP on my desktop because it's my gaming machine
<ardchoille> LazyStudent: There are some of us who have never used NTFS. I threw Windows away back in 2001 when I discovered Linux, and I haven't used Windows since.
<LazyStudent> is it still best to install Windows first these days, anyway? How it "likes to be first" and all that?
<LazyStudent> lol, I would love to do the same Ardchoille
<LazyStudent> but I'll probably still require "a bit of Windows" for some time
<ardchoille> LazyStudent: You can install Windows first, but if you install Linux first, you'll just have to re-do your grub boot loder
<LazyStudent> would rather not mess around with GRUB just yet, it's a bit messy for me
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> ok
<LazyStudent> btw how can you make GRUB look better, like the PNG background or whatever it is in OpenSuSE?
<LazyStudent> I hate the plain text
<LazyStudent> on a modern computer
<Evil_`> I <3 apt-get makes things so much easier lol
<LazyStudent> yeah I like packmans
<LazyStudent> (I mean package managers not Packman itself)
<LazyStudent> I'm surprised Ubuntu doesn't "prettify" GRUB by default
<LazyStudent> like it's splash screens
<LazyStudent> its*
<ardchoille> Well, you don't really need to reboot Linux unless you're messing with kernels.. some folks I know haven't rebooted in a year.. so they don't care about the grub screen.
<LazyStudent> I know, I know
<ere4si> there is a howto in the forums for adding a pic to the grub screen
<LazyStudent> but, having said that I am experiencing a lot of serious crashes... Maybe with my next proper installation that won't happen as much
<LazyStudent> I couldn't even get to the console a couple of times
<LazyStudent> I wasn't even doing anything intensive
<LazyStudent> I'm thinking it's a driver issue
<sdlvx_> maduser I am not registered yet
<sdlvx_> http://www.fontstock.net/
<sdlvx_> that is the site
<Evil_`> apt-get is so awesome, It downloaded the jdk, installed it, and set the environmental variables lol
<sdlvx_> it has old english text
<LazyStudent> do you still need to install ATI/nVidia drivers yourself, with Edgy and Gutsy?
<sdlvx_> Lazy I would SUggest installing ATI drivers yourself
<LazyStudent> so they've finally included the GPL'd Java stuff?
<LazyStudent> that's good
<sdlvx_> the new version supports AIGLX albeit not the greatest
<LazyStudent> stupid Sun for waiting so long
<LazyStudent> I'm hoping that Beryl will work with a 64MB Radeon Mobility 7000 laptop card
<LazyStudent> I've heard good stories about it
<LazyStudent> or is it just Compiz now? I can't remember
<sdlvx_> http://www.fontstock.net/10105/Old-English.html
<LazyStudent> read about them merging
<sdlvx_> it is now compiz fusion
<sdlvx_> they merged
<LazyStudent> right
<sdlvx_> where did maduser go?
<LazyStudent> to the abyss
<LazyStudent> I'm learning Java but I don't like it much
<LazyStudent> I still think it has its slowness to shake off
<sdlvx> I agree
<sdlvx> I am not a fan of java
<LazyStudent> and besides, when you can make C as "portable" as with GTK and Qt, for example, why bother with a VM?
<Evil_`> Ya, I dunno why I started with Java lol, but it was my first language
<LazyStudent> I just dislike the LongMethodNameSyntax and the InstanceName
<Evil_`> longMethodNameSyntax* <3
<Evil_`> unless you mean C
<Evil_`> then it may be capitalized /shrug
<LazyStudent> InstanceName ObjectName = new ObjectName(); thing
<Evil_`> ya
<Evil_`> One thing I like about C++ is operator overloading lol
<LazyStudent> much prefer JavaScript lol
<LazyStudent> ah, C++
<LazyStudent> the print << "Hello"
<LazyStudent> that confuses me
<Evil_`> ehhh
<LazyStudent> why do you have to use << just to send a string to a function?
<LazyStudent> I miss brackets
<LazyStudent> I mean ()
<biovore> its a stream..
<biovore> printf("Hello");
<LazyStudent> can't be bothered to type "parentheses"
<biovore> not stream
<LazyStudent> I see
<Evil_`> cout << "Hello" << endl;
<biovore> C/C++
<LazyStudent> haven't learnt much C/C++ yet
<LazyStudent> lol
<LazyStudent> gotcha
<Evil_`> Ya, I haven't really learned much
<biovore> cout is a iostream class..  << is overloaded for a stream operator in that class
<LazyStudent> why << and not >> then?
<LazyStudent> is it a bitwise shift?
<Evil_`> I don't see anything fun to do with C/++ on linux, on windows I always played around with game hacking :P
<biovore> << output >> input
<biovore> the << and >> only matter with iostream class members..
<biovore> cout is a class
<LazyStudent> ok
<biovore> well a member function
<LazyStudent> the difference?
<biovore> the << and >> are overloaded for that class
<Evil_`> ya, it still has ()
<LazyStudent> I'm still trying to figure out what classes are. But I think the Java tutorial helped somewhat. Now I just have to learn what they mean in C++
<biovore> that too.. I don't remember what the function is for that..
<Evil_`> Classes are objects
<Evil_`> C doesn't have classes
<LazyStudent> why couldn't they just use "object.method" btw? object::method annoyes me a little -- or is it object->method?
<shinda> hey was wondering anyone here on gutsy using kopete?
<Evil_`> it has .
<LazyStudent> ah
<biovore> :: <-- name space
<Evil_`> :: is for static functions, I believe
<Evil_`> and namespaces
<biovore> . <-- direct access
<LazyStudent> right
<biovore> ->  <-- inidrect access
<Evil_`> I <3 ->
<Evil_`> so awesome looking lol
<LazyStudent> so there's a separation in C++, where there isn't in Java?
<biovore> -> is for pointers
<Evil_`> ya
<Evil_`> dereferencing(sp?)
<LazyStudent> why?
<Evil_`> well
<Evil_`> ya
<Evil_`> like
<Evil_`> Instance* i = new Instance();
<Evil_`> i->sayHi();
<Evil_`> I think
<LazyStudent> pointer* syntax, got it
<stdin> ##c < for C support  ##c++ for C++ support
<LazyStudent> lol that's okay
<LazyStudent> I won't ramble about C anymore
<shinda> was wondering if anyone else had problems with kopete when chatting with msn clients and space characters not appearing
<maduser> C is outdated and soon C++ will be to
<maduser> new version comming out soon
<LazyStudent> even C++?
<biovore> yeah.. digital mars.. D
<LazyStudent> the kernel developers don't think C is outdated
<biovore> well C is good for quick and small..
<biovore> can't beat it still..
<LazyStudent> yup
<maduser> yeah
<LazyStudent> but most things on top of the kernel is C++, Java, Python, Qt/GTK... etc
<shinda> hahaha am I hearing you guys right? C and c++ are out dated
<LazyStudent> (mixed things there)
<shinda> Qt is a c++ library
<LazyStudent> I know
<LazyStudent> just filling out
<maduser> new version C++0x
<stdin> "<stdin> ##c < for C support  ##c++ for C++ support"  you did see that, right?
<LazyStudent> you're kidding?
<shinda> GTK also libaries, pyhton and java well those are understandable
<maduser> out before 2010
<LazyStudent> what kinda name is that? C++ [HexValue]?
<LazyStudent> (or would that be octal?)
<maduser> ++ stands for an incramnt above C
<LazyStudent> I know what ++ means
<stdin> LazyStudent, maduser: take it to another channel, this is Kubuntu support
<LazyStudent> but C++0x looks silly
<Evil_`> lmao @ C += 2, that would be hillarious, last thing I say about it <3 lol
<LazyStudent> sorry
<LazyStudent> stdin
<maduser> lets take this to offtopic
<LazyStudent> nah
<Evil_`> I WILL
<LazyStudent> dried it up now
<LazyStudent> lol
<LazyStudent> I "lol" too much
<Evil_`> everyone does
<ardchoille> lol
<LazyStudent> so how's Debian these days? Is it as "polished", or still not for the average desktop? I can see why Ubuntu picked up the baton
<maduser> what does that stand for lots of laughs?
<ardchoille> maduser: Yes
<LazyStudent> "lonely obsessive laughing"
<stdin> hmm, still off topic
<maduser> ha
<mzanfardino> what about ttf-xfree86 fonts?  since we are using X and not xfree86, I correct in assuming that installing these packages won't add any usable fonts?
<LazyStudent> don't kick us please
<stdin> then stay on topic :)
<LazyStudent> hah, I best go then
<maduser> but no ones asking questions
<LazyStudent> although, I have one "RTFM" question
<maduser> ok
 * mzanfardino asking question
<LazyStudent> I was a bit surprised when, after my USB 54g adapter worked perfectly first time in Kubuntu (better than Windows XP, which wouldn't even let me install the drivers from the bloody disc because it's being strange lately)
<LazyStudent> well, my old PCMCIA 11b card wasn't detected at all
<LazyStudent> wonder if my new 56g one will be
<LazyStudent> bloody AddonTech
<LazyStudent> got it 'cos it was only #14 at Maplins (argh dunno where the GBP symbol has gone, cbb to change kb settings)
<LazyStudent> hmph
<LazyStudent> looks like I have to actually have to install something for this one too
<LazyStudent> :(
<ardchoille> !enter | LazyStudent
<ubotu> LazyStudent: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LazyStudent> hopefully it'll work right?
<Evil_`> Does everyone have access to ubotu?
<LazyStudent> I was trying to avoid it Ard, but my thought pattern was broken
<LazyStudent> it's not really that busy in here
<ere4si> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<stdin> Evil_`: everyone can access the factoids and everyone can submit factoids, only editors can add them tho
<Evil_`> Ah, ok, thanks :)
<LazyStudent> has anyone in here also bought a cheap Addon-Tech PCMCIA Wireless G card?
<angel> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<LazyStudent> I don't wanna have to go with ndiswrapper
<maduser> !pong
<ubotu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<stdin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<LazyStudent> I was hoping that it would be as easy as the USB wifi was
<LazyStudent> anyone?
<maduser> hmmm
<LazyStudent> it seems that PC cards aren't autodetected like USB
<maduser> ndiswrapper may be your only choice for good wifi
<LazyStudent> lol
<LazyStudent> I might just use the USB stick in that case, and take the card back
<LazyStudent> then again I can't do that either, because the downstairs computer needs it
<LazyStudent> got a spare Netgear USB one but it's broken, unresponsive
<maduser> sell it on ebay:)
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LazyStudent> I was amazed when it picked up the USB wifi adapter
<LazyStudent> and worked with WPA2 straightaway
<LazyStudent> had to install an upgrade on a few people's WinXP laptops, just to deal with WPA2
<maduser> ah
<LazyStudent> nah I have a 14 day return period
<LazyStudent> half-way through that
<maduser> get it back soon
<LazyStudent> yup
<LazyStudent> if Maplin will take it, which they should do
<LazyStudent> read the small print
<LazyStudent> doesn't exclude wireless network stuff
<maduser> fine print g2 read it
<LazyStudent> only "disco equipment and software"
<LazyStudent> etc
<LazyStudent> made me laugh
<maduser> disco eqipment
<maduser> disco is dead
<LazyStudent> there must be a few people going to Maplins just to buy lights and things
<LazyStudent> for a weekend
<LazyStudent> then returning them after a gig
<maduser> old people
<ardchoille> Please take the off-topic chatter to another channel.
<LazyStudent> I am sorry
<LazyStudent> yet again
<angel> lazyStuden
<LazyStudent> anyway
<LazyStudent> I shall look online for Linux drivers
<LazyStudent> and leave you in peace
<maduser> lets go to offtopic
<angel> lazyStudent Ya callateeeeeeee
<LazyStudent> sounds like a chatup line maduser :P
<LazyStudent> I can't talk back to you maduser, I'm unregistered and it's blocking me
<Trek> greetings
<maduser> register
<LazyStudent> not yet
<LazyStudent> bye for now
<LazyStudent> 6:29am in the UK, might go to bed...
<maduser>  see ya
<ardchoille> LazyStudent , maduser You two could always join #maduser  or #LazyStudent
<maduser> 1:28 here
<LazyStudent> I thought of that
<Evil_`> How do you install a .rpm file?
<LazyStudent> bye quiet chan
<stdin> !rpm | Evil_`
<ubotu> Evil_`: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ardchoille> Evil_`: You don't
<Evil_`> I see
<ardchoille> Evil_`: Look for a .deb package that was made for Ubuntu
<LazyStudent> I was gonna suggest Alien -- just how "dangerous" is it?
<ardchoille> dangerous enough that we shouldn't use it
<Evil_`> when I tried to apt-get alien, it said to put in the Kubuntu disc, will the livecd suffice?
<LazyStudent> (never used it)
<LazyStudent> you need to update your sources
<ardchoille> Evil_`: You realise using alien is dangerous, right?
<stdin> Evil_`: should, you could also just remove the cd line from your sources with adept
<Evil_`> ah
<Evil_`> What makes it dangerous?
<Trek> is there a way to download a package on a another computer not running linux
<LazyStudent> well, I presume you could just download the .deb file on whatever computer you wanted
<LazyStudent> I think you mean cross-platform package managers though?
<LazyStudent> Java ones for instance? Or Gtk/Qt ones?
<LazyStudent> anyone?
<ardchoille> Trek: You could do that provided you grab the deps too
<stdin> "apt-get --print-uris install <package>" will print all the package you need to download
<ere4si> finding the dependencies will be hard
<LazyStudent> but they won't work on Windows or whatever anyway, unless they're compiled for Cygwin or whatever
<Trek> I trying to get kubuntu-desktop package, but my ubuntu box doesn't have a internet connection, it doesn't even have a modem
<LazyStudent> ah
<ardchoille> ere4si: apt-cache show package  will show you the deps
<ere4si> there you go then :)
<stdin> ardchoille: but not the dependencies of the dependencies
<ardchoille> stdin: Very good point
<LazyStudent> so you just download everything separately, and then move it onto the target PC?
<ardchoille> Trek: And that meta package will have a ton of deps
<stdin> "apt-get --print-uris install <package>" will
<LazyStudent> double dependencies now??
<ardchoille> LazyStudent: Each dep can have deps of its own, and each of those deps too, and so on
<LazyStudent> thought so
<LazyStudent> I'm grateful for package managers and the huge repos
<LazyStudent> otherwise it'll be too much to handle
<LazyStudent> it'd*
<stdin> like RPM based distros :p
<LazyStudent> heh, read about "RPM Hell" to
<LazyStudent> too*
<LazyStudent> gotta be better than DLL hell though?
<LazyStudent> or is it worse...?
<Trek> sounds like it would be easier to convince my dad to finally get broadband
<stdin> well, if you have a dll you know it's made for windows, you don't know what specific distro an rpm was made for
<ardchoille> Trek: Indeed
<LazyStudent> how would you upload the files to the PC anyway?
<stdin> cd/dvd/usb
<ardchoille> Trek: Or transport the box to an internet connection, do what you need, then take it back home
<LazyStudent> on a USB flash drive or external HDD?
<LazyStudent> thought so
<LazyStudent> no I mean, if the box has Ethernet
<LazyStudent> could network them
<stdin> I'd assume if they had another PC with internet they'd just get a router...
<LazyStudent> but if it doesn't have a modem it probably won't have ethernet right?
<Trek> can you download paackages and save them to a USB Drive, maybe I can use a liveCD and do it that way
<ubuntu__> I have a question about Kubuntu 7.10
<LazyStudent> mm, I like routers... Might get rid of OpenWRT on my Linksys though, unexplained signal loss.
<twylight> a channels importance is based on the number of members, the activity, number of IRCops and most importantly, can be determined my the number of http links in the topic
<ubuntu__> I install it and when I try to install programs or do updates I get a commit error/break packages.
<ubuntu__> How do I fix that?
<ere4si> Trek: you can get a network card for $20...
<LazyStudent> yeah, or a USB to Ethernet converter
<Trek> the box has a NIC
<LazyStudent> that's good
<LazyStudent> just connect it then
<Trek> it's just a pain to transport the box
<LazyStudent> if both comps have them
<BanisterKelly> Also when I did updates it said there was a version update nd I installed from a 7.10 CD.
<LazyStudent> ah, how far away are they?
<BanisterKelly> Can anyone help, please?
<Trek> I only have dial-up internet
<LazyStudent> might take a while to download it even if it was connected to the modem
<Trek> how large is the kubuntu-desktop package
<stdin> Trek: big
<angel> trek: 400 mb +-
<Trek> carp
<ardchoille> Trek: Open a terminal and type this: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<Trek> i mean crap
<twylight> parc
<ardchoille> Trek: Look at the "Depends"
<LazyStudent> lol
<twylight> 2'99 a pack
<LazyStudent> Adept says that kubuntu-desktop is 44K installed
<stdin> a lot of those are in ubuntu-desktop too, it's the dependencies of those dependencies and their dependencies
<twylight> they're really cheap now
<LazyStudent> mustn't be counting deps then...
<twylight> too many incontinents
<BanisterKelly> What is meant about breaking packages?
<Evil_`> Anyone know why when I start my computer, it says it can't allocate memory in resourse 7 then about 3 minutes later, kubuntu will start up?
<stdin> Evil_`: because you have a non-standard proprietary BIOS
<ardchoille> LazyStudent: kubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, it itself is empty, but it pulls in everything for a kde environment
<LazyStudent> bye
<LazyStudent> I gathered that, thanks Ard
<Evil_`> stdin, what do you mean by that?
<BanisterKelly> Did I ask a bad question?
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: No
<BanisterKelly> Why is no one answering?
<ere4si> !patince
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patince - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BanisterKelly> I shall sit back and wait.
<BanisterKelly> My apology.
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Noteveryone who is looking at their irc client right now knows every answer
<Evil_`> Patience is a virtue.
<stdin> Evil_`: it means that the BIOS (the bit of software that tells the OS about the hardware you have) does not use the standard way. so the kernel has to guess a bit
<BanisterKelly> Patience is needed for computers and new OS'
<twylight> <3 dmdfkz
<Evil_`> Well, right now I have it to load the Disk drive first (because of the livecd) could that affect it at all?
<stdin> Evil_`: it's not a huge problem, if it continues to boot then the kernel worked it out and doesn't care
<Evil_`> k, I just find it abit annoying waiting 5 minutes lol
<Evil_`> Solution: run computer 24/7
<stdin> it's down to the maker of the BIOS not to be evil :p
<Trek> livecd take a while to load, depending on the CD/DVD Drive
<BanisterKelly> I had an old PC running 2 weeks in 98SE without a reboot/shutdown.
<Evil_`> Trek, this is the OS itself, not the livecd
<stdin> *cough* 06:47:46 up 29 days,  6:22,  3 users,  load average: 2.95, 2.62, 2.08
<Evil_`> I actually didn't think it installed correctly, I've reinstalled Kubuntu about 4 times because I thought it did it wrong....but now I know it just takes a while
<ardchoille> stdin: :)
<Trek> WIN98... 2 weeks! Why? did you want to see if the computer would commit suicide
<BanisterKelly> lol
<Evil_`> LOL
<BanisterKelly> No, actually I kept forgetting it was on.   lol  Used primarily for networking and sharing.
<Evil_`> 1 really wicked awesome thing about conversation is doing [[ word]] without spaces
<BanisterKelly> WHen installing, how big should the swap file be?
<BanisterKelly> swap partition
<raylu> BanisterKelly, how much ram do you have?
<BanisterKelly> 384MB 1Ghz CPU
<raylu> er...
<stdin> BanisterKelly: and is it a laptop that you want to be able to hibernate with?
<BanisterKelly> No, old Dell PC
<BanisterKelly> Desktop pc
<raylu> since when do laptops come with 384?
<BanisterKelly> I won't mention my old Dell with 32MB, or is it 64?  lol
<stdin> I usually recommend 1GB, just in case you want to make a DVD or do some graphics processing
<raylu> i had a 64mb desktop :D
<BanisterKelly> Nah, I don't do those stuff.
<Trek> 1GB for swap, or just RAM
<stdin> BanisterKelly: 512 should do then
<raylu> how big is the harddrive?
<BanisterKelly> I have an HP here I fool with that is max memory of 64MB.  lol
<twylight> lol
<BanisterKelly> I have 2 hard drives on here at 20GB each.
<BanisterKelly> Also a DVD burner
<Trek> when i set up ubuntu, I put 10GB for root, 15GB for home, 5GB swap.... was this a bad move
<Trek> ????
<raylu> o.0, that's a pretty big swap
<stdin> 5GB swap? I doubt you need that
<raylu> but otherwise, sounds reasonable. though, if you have only 30gb total, you probably would have been better off combining your root and home
<ere4si> should still work - most of the swap won't be used but
<stdin> unless you have 16KB ram
<Trek> i wasn't sure how linux handled virual memory
<stdin> better than windows
<raylu> regardless, it uses approximately the same amount as windows. it doesn't need an extra 5 GB
<Trek> I had a 1GB RAM
<BanisterKelly> I install all one drive as / and the second drive as extra space and a swap partition.
<raylu> is there a way to get konversation to load scripts or must I restart everytime?
<raylu> the scripts are in ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<stdin> it looks for scripts when you put in a command
<BanisterKelly> Should I check back later and re-ask my question?
<raylu> it doesn't :P
<stdin> /exec scriptname
<stdin> if you havent set an alias
<Trek> so i know for next time, what's a good formula for estimating the size of the swap partition
<raylu> i haven't, and that doens't work
<BanisterKelly> Good question Trek
<stdin> Trek: about 1.5 - 2x RAM generally, tho the more ram the less swap you need
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> nevermind
<Trek> thank you
<raylu> so, what's wrong with this line?
<raylu> dcop $PORT Konversation say $SERVER "ChanServ" "$1 $TARGET $2+"
<raylu> assuming i've already shifted thrice?
<stdin> so, if you have 4GB ram, you don't need 6-8GB swap :p
<Trek> if you have that much RAM, why would you need a swap
<stdin> raylu: 1 $PORT  is "konversation" so you don't need another "Konversation" after
<BanisterKelly> Would you recomend or not recomend running Kubuntu on a 550Mhz PC with 384MB memory?
<raylu> but that was straight out of the help
<stdin> Trek: sometimes it gives you a few extra seconds to stop an out of control process that's eating ram
<Trek> oic
<Rukus> hi
<BanisterKelly> Howdy
<Rukus> why would glxgears run REAL slow until i start compiz? then it runs fast
<raylu> kubuntu can run on that, sure
<stdin> raylu: "dcop $PORT default say $SERVER $TARGET $whatever $else $is $passed ", #konversation for help
<raylu> Rukus, you mean..why does it slow down as you start compiz?
<Rukus> no
<raylu> ah, that looks like it'll work, stdin; I think the kde help for konv needs an update
<Rukus> i get 150 frames/sec. then i start compiz --replace and it shoots up to 2000frames/sec
<Rukus> why so kooky
<ere4si> 2000 fps?
<Rukus> ya
<raylu> what is the variable for "every argument after 2"? i thought it was $2+?
<ere4si> that's gotta be a record...
<raylu> or a bug :P
<Rukus> 9727 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1938.062 FPS
<Rukus> 10920 frames in 5.1 seconds = 2148.201 FPS
<BanisterKelly> I remember reading about the 3D cube effect in LInux.  Is that still around, or faded?
<raylu> !compiz | BanisterKelly
<ubotu> BanisterKelly: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Rukus> it even appears to run faster
<BanisterKelly> Thank you.
<raylu> the wall is better than the cube</fact></opinion>
<BanisterKelly> I didn't know what it was, just knew of it from reading up on Linux.
<ere4si> the wall?
<BanisterKelly> Pink Floyd?  lol
<raylu> yes. instead of the Desktop Cube, i use the Desktop Wall
<raylu> :D
<BanisterKelly> Never heard of it.
<raylu> it's one of the plugins to compiz fusion; i disabled the cube and enabled the wall
<twylight> screenshots plz
<stdin> > -offtopic
<raylu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eaI9YcxD9s <16
<twylight> JUST AS he said offtopic
<stdin> post links like that in -offtopic, not in the main channel, thanks
<raylu> T.T sorry
<BanisterKelly> I am off to do some reading.  Be back later to ask questions.
<Linux_Galore> heres a question, how come all the nice little kde image resize apps like SIR or Kim or even the three menu image resize apps that come to mind are not on the repo, Gnome has its plugins but KDE is left the poorer
<BanisterKelly> Here is another question: Why do I get commit/broken package errors when I install/update?
<papi> here comes another more question. Any experience in using Heimdal kerberos and php5?
<BanisterKelly> Why does installing Kubuntu 7.10 CD/DVD say there is a version update?
<Linux_Galore> BanisterKelly: hmm I got that too but not from the dvd install, worked fine though afterwards
<raylu> BanisterKelly, your repositories might include the next version's preview
<Linux_Galore> BanisterKelly: sounds like you have an old cd/dvd
<BanisterKelly> I just downloaded it earlier today.
<BanisterKelly> Took a few hours to get it.
<raylu> have you configured your repositories yet?
<BanisterKelly> Yes.
<raylu> then I think you added the Hoary repository
<BanisterKelly> But everytime I run update/install of programs I get a program and the program crashes.
<BanisterKelly> I get an error
<BanisterKelly> then it crashes after I press Okay
<raylu> by "the program," you mean adept?
<BanisterKelly> Something about Commit breaking the Package, or something like that.
<BanisterKelly> Yeah, I think that the program.
<BanisterKelly> Add/Remove Programs
<raylu> ah. use: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Evil_`> How can I get Adobe's Flash Player to work with Konqueror?
<BanisterKelly> Right now I am running from the LIve CD.
<Linux_Galore> Evil_`: just install adobe flash then it will work
<Linux_Galore> Evil_`: use your package manager
<BanisterKelly> I will run that once I reboot.
<Evil_`> Linux_Galore: ok, thanks
<Linux_Galore> ? flash
<Linux_Galore> ! flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<raylu> BanisterKelly, actually, there is a way to run that command as if it were happening on your system
<BanisterKelly> I am stuck between using Kubuntu and OpenSuSE.  OpenSuSE runs vmware fine, but not Kubuntu.  Kubuntu has a much better selection of programs to check out.
<Linux_Galore> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<BanisterKelly> Now you're speaking my language.  lol
<raylu> you can mount your linux partition (as /media/linux, for example) and use chroot /media/linux
<BanisterKelly> Never could get Vbox working in ANY Linux distros.
<raylu> and then use dpkg --configure... from there
<Linux_Galore> I use xen on Fedora 8, total no brainer
<BanisterKelly> I will look that up.
<BanisterKelly> All I am looking for is a way to run a 98SE in Linux so I can use my old favorites and still be running Linux.
<raylu> BanisterKelly, define "old favorites"
<stdin> BanisterKelly: try wine before vmware
<BanisterKelly> Most of my favorite Windows programs will run fine in a virtual environment.
<BanisterKelly> Stuff like 3D Ultra Trains, LCARS/Star Trek programs and utilities.
<BanisterKelly> Old programming environment I love to fool with
<raylu> o.0...never heard of any of that...but if it runs in 98, I bet wine can handle it
<BanisterKelly> Old Windows 9x software and a few games.
<BanisterKelly> Some from the Win 3.xx days.  lmao
<Jucato> lcars...
<Linux_Galore> BanisterKelly: always try bocks or dosemu
<BanisterKelly> LCARS - Library Computer Access and Retrieval System
<Linux_Galore> oops bochs
<Jucato> yeah I know :)
<BanisterKelly> OS used in Star Trek
<raylu> o.0
<BanisterKelly> I have a DOS program NO emulator can run without locking up the system.  lol
<Linux_Galore> BanisterKelly: most old windows games run fine in wine
<BanisterKelly> Looks like I have quite a bit of reading to do.  lol
<stdin> and Wine Is Not an Emulator = WINE
<Linux_Galore> BanisterKelly: always use mame roms, tons on the web and they run fine in Linux
<BanisterKelly> Will Wine handle the programs used with MS agent tech?
<Jucato> they should have really named WINE is as WICL (weekel) :D
<stdin> ask in #winehq
<Linux_Galore> howtoforge as a guide for setting up vmware in Linux, very well done too
<Linux_Galore> s/linux/Ubuntu/
<stdin> ubuntu has a guide too...
<Linux_Galore> s/Linux/Ubuntu/
<raylu> actually, blizzard games (including WoW), and the orange box run on wine ;D
<raylu> with miminal configuration
<BanisterKelly> Most of the games I play others avoid.  lol
<raylu> seriously, what does lcars do?
<BanisterKelly> You mean like LCARS Media Player, LCARS System, etc?  lol
<Linux_Galore> doesnt Ubuntu sponsor the winetools project (making wine easy)
<raylu> o.0...nevermind
<BanisterKelly> Yup.
<BanisterKelly> I am off to read.  Thanks for all the help and suggestions.
<raylu> you should redistribute xubuntu and rename everything with LCARS
<Linux_Galore> wonder how far along that has gotten (winetools)
<raylu> !winetoolls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winetoolls - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<raylu> !winetools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winetools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BanisterKelly> Can I post a link here?
<ere4si> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<BanisterKelly> Non linux link
<ere4si> !AppDB
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Linux_Galore> BanisterKelly: why do you want the LCARS media player, Linux has a gazillion players and some even allow you too use windows themes and skins
<raylu> are any of them called the LCARS media player though?
<BanisterKelly> No one said I wanted it, just mentioning a few LCARS programs I used in Winblows.
<BanisterKelly> Check out: http://www.bennisoft.com
<BanisterKelly> I bought some of them before they became free and there were more when it first started.
<Linux_Galore> BanisterKelly: get ready to have your trekie mind explode heh imagine a portable Linux UMPC whats looks and works like the one on startrek http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwXBPjLdJnU
<Linux_Galore> get a N770 cheap as cheaps right now too
<Linux_Galore> chips*
<Linux_Galore> or you can use superkaramba with some lcars themes http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/LCARS+Monitor+NEW?content=62823
<Linux_Galore> in KDE
<Linux_Galore> Home page for the LCARS theme engine for the Nokia N770/N800 UMPC http://synthesize.us/LCARS_PADD?title=LCARS_PADD
<BanisterKelly> Now that peeks my eyebrows.  lol
<BanisterKelly> The first one
<BanisterKelly> I don't do wireless phones.
<Linux_Galore> BanisterKelly: well you can get a N770 for under US$100
 * Jucato has that link too :)
<Jucato> BanisterKelly: it's not a phone :)
<BanisterKelly> portable phones, whatever yo call them.
<Jucato> not even
<Jucato> :D
<Linux_Galore> BanisterKelly: its a UMPC
<BanisterKelly> Whats a umpc?
<Jucato> officially it's an IT (Internet Tablet)
<Jucato> Ultra Mobile PC
<Linux_Galore> BanisterKelly: portable tablet device with WiFi and Bluetooth
<Jucato> which is sort of a Windows "brand"...
<Linux_Galore> the N770 though technically isnt a PC because it runs an arm based cpu
<BanisterKelly> Oh boy, another thing bill has his filthy hands on.  lol
<Jucato> (hence the Internet Tablet name)
<Linux_Galore> Im getting a N810 this xmas, got my order in over at amazon
 * Jucato is getting one 2008 Q1... no money yet...
<twylight> LOL!!!!!!!11111one
<BanisterKelly> I am saving for a new PC.
<BanisterKelly> Will take several months.
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: I had a look at the Q1, no keyboard put me offf
<DM|> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: lol! I meant first quarter of 2008 :)
<Linux_Galore> ah
<Jucato> oh well. ot :)
 * BanisterKelly zips his lips.
<BanisterKelly> lol
<BanisterKelly> Back to researching.  Be back later.
<dm> Hello. Any idea how to persuade kmail to respect my umask of 0022 when saving attachments?
<Jucato> er.. still no luck w/ that? :(
<Linux_Galore> Ive given up on kmail
<simion314> Please help ,i have a big problem, , it is about my scrren resolution, i had yesterday problems when i chnge the resolution the screen was not corectly painted , my scrren suports verry large resolution, now when i turn on kubuntu the maxim resolution is 640x480, i do not enderstend what happend and how to fix this
<dm> hmmm
<DM|> dm stole my name !
<phaedra> Linux_Galore, Just use Thunderbird...
<Linux_Galore> phaedra: I do
<DM|> :P
<phaedra> Linux_Galore, ;)
<Linux_Galore> kmail has such allot of potential but it always seems to be buggy as hell or crippled by geek politics
<vlt> What's a good alternate MUA?
<ere4si> vlt: what's a mua?
<Linux_Galore> should send the kmail guys to work at Mozilla for a while, few weeks of their whining and silly politics being laughed at will make them think
<Evil_`> Any idea why I can't hear music from Amarok?
<Linux_Galore> Evil_`: do you have two sounds cards ie built in & pci sound card ?
<ere4si> Evil_: done the obvious? - !sound
<Evil_`> I guess lol, dunno
<ere4si> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Linux_Galore> Evil_`: if you have two sound cards often it will default to the on-board sound not the sound card you have to tell it too use the correct one
<Evil_`> in the sound options thing the PCM was down all the way
<Evil_`> when I turned it up, it worked lol
<Linux_Galore> yeah, stupid default driver settings
<Evil_`> lol, I knew sound was working in limewire :P
<simion314> hi, i can't find no solution on google about my  resolution problem, just some people with the same problem, can anyoane help me? i can;t increase my resolution
<ere4si> smion314: it usually is a video driver not installed
<darkness_s> ok simion314 what videocard do you have
<Linux_Galore> simion314:  type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<simion314> ATI
<ere4si> I've got to start hitting my keys harder!
<darkness_s> are you using the restricted driver?
<Linux_Galore> I tried the Kubuntu graphical monitor setup tool and it totally messed it up heh
<simion314> Linux_Galore: how much memory to give to my video card?
<spykedtomato> hey all - before i switched to kubuntu i was running ubuntu (gnome) and installed f-spot from source - now I can see f-spot is still installed and I want to get rid of it - it doesn't show up as installed in Adept - any idea how I can remove it??
<Linux_Galore> simion314: dont worry about that, most of the stuff you can default
<vlt> ere4si: Mail User Agent
<Linux_Galore> simion314: xorg will look after that automatically
<ere4si> k
<simion314> Linux_Galore: they do not put in the memory field nothing, and i belived that it will default to something
<Linux_Galore> simion314: I always enter nothing for that
<simion314> Linux_Galore: ok i will keep the defaul for all, if it will not work i will try other
<Linux_Galore> simion314: when you get to the resolution section use your space bar to mark the resolutions you want to use and up down to go weell up and down the menu
<posingaspopular> spykedtomato: you can't remove it using the add/remove programs?
<Jucato> posingaspopular!!!
<Jucato> not if he compiled it and didn't turn it into a .deb
<Jucato> spykedtomato: do you still have the build directory (where you ran make and make install?)
<posingaspopular> hey Jucato
<spykedtomato> Jucato: looking
<posingaspopular> i was going to suggest trying to purge <fspot> in CL. would that work?
<simion314> Linux_Galore: i have the same problem like the person in the last post here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/cant-change-resolution-kubuntukde-535107/
<Jucato> spykedtomato: if you do, run "make uninstall" (or sudo make uninstall)
<spykedtomato> Jucato: no - i don't have the build dir
<Jucato> posingaspopular: APT or DPKG has no knowledge about things not installed through them
<Jucato> spykedtomato: uh oh...
<spykedtomato> hmm
<spykedtomato> wait
<spykedtomato> i THINK i still have the tar
<Jucato> no that won't be the build dir...
<spykedtomato> if it's the same version...
<Jucato> that would be the source dir... but you could try this (not guaranteed)
<posingaspopular> ahh i see
<Jucato> try to compile and install it in  exactly the same way as before
<Jucato> then uninstall it using make uninstall...
<spykedtomato> i could try...
<spykedtomato> not sure i remember how i did it - it was a long time ago :)
<Jucato> uh oh...
<Jucato> :/
<Jucato> anyway, afk
<spykedtomato> back in dapper - right before i switched to kubuntu
<DjDarkman> my laptop stoped running my hard drive with dma, what should I do?
<stdin> DjDarkman: if it's on gutsy then libata will sort out the dma settings for you
<phaedra> DjDarkman, Just use hdparm -d
<noobuntu> how can i know if my desktop depth is set to 24 bits?
<DjDarkman> stdin what do you mean?
<DjDarkman> phaedra: I checked before
<DjDarkman> dma is off
<DjDarkman> and my harddisks spead is 1MB/s
<DjDarkman> how can I check why is there no dma?
<stdin> DjDarkman: with gutsy libata handles sata and pata disks the same, no need to set the dma setting
<phaedra> DjDarkman, Just use hdparm -d1 /dev/whatever to set it back on...
<stdin> DjDarkman: mode IDE type settings aren't needed (and hdparm will fail if it's using libata)
<DjDarkman> ok it`s back
<DjDarkman> but why did this happen?
<DjDarkman> I mean this happened last day
<DjDarkman> but my harddisk worked before
<DjDarkman> is there a logical explanation for it?
<phaedra> DjDarkman, there are some problems with 7.10 and laptop hd's...  It has something to do with the power saving routines being too agressive.  That might be it.
<soadbi> hola alguien de ecuador??
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<risto> how i install geforce 440 drivers ?
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<simion314> Linux_Galore:Thx, fix it
<fairyeneried> hello everybody
<simion314> i have 2 network cards and a modem, i want to share the internet with an other computer, i read on the forums how to make this but i have a problem , how can i determine witch card is eth0 and whitch is eth1 ,?
<fairyeneried> i have a problem, a really big problem, i can't use KDe cause KDE windows are borderless and KDE does not recognize any keboard input :(
<stdin> simion314: unless you know the mac address of each, you just have to try it one way and see
<fairyeneried> the weird fact is, i'm using konversation now under gnome and it seems to be complete
<bazhang> fairyeneried: is this using compiz in kde session?
<fairyeneried> i think i have no compiz installed, but, yes, seems to be a compiz problem
<bazhang> fairyeneried: if using compiz there is a fix, if not need more info
<simion314> stdin: i know theyr name, there are diffrent, i need to see the name of the cards to determine what is eth0 and what is eth1
<fairyeneried> i have no compiz inatlled
<fairyeneried> i was looking at synaptic and i don't have it
<niko_> hi to all
<arun_> how do i move a folder into another folder using mv
<niko_> italian chan
<bazhang> !it | niko_
<ubotu> niko_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<niko_> tnx
<stdin> simion314: you can try using "sudo lshw" (you may need to install the package)
<joseph> anyone know which internet messenger for windows uses very little bandwidth?
<se7en_> mv -r somefolder /home/some/other/folder arun_
<stdin> arun_: mv directory1 directory2
<DjDarkman> phaedra: is there some way to make 7.10 not want to save power?
<arun_> thank you se7en, stdin
<DjDarkman> I mean I was happy with the power saving features before 7.10
<arun_> se7en: it says -R is an illegal option
<arun_> sorry -r
<stdin> arun_: "mv directory1 directory2" no -r
<arun_> alright
<simion314> stdin: i try to start firestarter and put to share internet with eth0 first and then with eth1  but it said that device is not ready, but first i want to determin exactly with card is witch
<arun_> stdin: worked
<arun_> thanks :)
<stdin> simion314: the interface won't be "up" unless it connected to something
<arun_> um how do i cd to folders that have spaces in the name
<se7en_> use the\ for\ files
<fairyeneried> bazhang: i have no compiz
<phaedra> DjDarkman, You can try noacpi boot param but I don't know if that'll stop the cycling...
<stdin> arun_: use tab to complete the name, spaced need to be "escaped" with a back-slash   "cd folder\ with\ some\ spaces"
<arun_> alright.. thanks
<DjDarkman> phaedra: is the dev team working on a solution for this problem?
<bazhang> fairyeneried: have you checked the themes for a better alternative (ie one with borders)
<arun_> thanks a lot se7en, stdin
<arun_> you've been a real help! :)
<fairyeneried> bazhang: i'm using plastik theme
<fairyeneried> and i'm in gnome now, and my Konversation window has borders
<fairyeneried> i did kwin --replace, and gnome borders gone and kde borders appeared
<bazhang> fairyeneried: have you tried another--to see if the problem persists
<fairyeneried> under gnome XD
<phaedra> DjDarkman, I don't know but the trouble is with the power.sh script that is run.  It issues an hdparm -B1 to all block devices...
<fairyeneried> let me try
<DjDarkman> but that is wrong phaedra it makes my dvd writer useless
<phaedra> DjDarkman, You can always edit the affected files...  But I think 7.10 has a few gotchas in it.  It's the reason I've gone back to 7.04...
<fairyeneried> bazhang: i'm here again
<fairyeneried> no luck
<phaedra> DjDarkman, What makes the dvd useless?
<DjDarkman> phaedra: if It turns off DMA on my HDD and my DVD writer then how am I supposed to write DVD`s?
<fairyeneried> i started a session in KDE, changed themes to all other themes, windows remains borderless, then i tryied changing window decorations, and the problem continues
<bazhang> fairyeneried: so now you no gnome borders but yes on the kde borders? strange
<fairyeneried> no no no
<phaedra> DjDarkman, Not turning off dma...  Turn off acpi.
<DjDarkman> all this stuff happens in laptop mode?
<fairyeneried> i'm in gnome, windows are normal
<fairyeneried> gnome borders and gnome decoration except inside
<fairyeneried> kde windows have plastik decoration
<phaedra> DjDarkman, yes.  It happens as soon as you go to battery power.
<DjDarkman> yeah that`s cool phaedra but I`m not on battery power and DMA is turned off on all
<fairyeneried> ok, under gnome i openen a terminal and wrote "kwin --replace" then borders changed to other borders, i think they're KDE borders
<fairyeneried> then i closed terminal, and of course borders disapeared, i got a gnome with no window borders
<phaedra> DjDarkman, Just turn 'em on again...
<thomax__> !powermanagement
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanagement - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thomax__> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<bazhang> fairyeneried: you have kde4 gnome and kde all installed at the same time correct? did you have this issue before you installed kde4?
<fairyeneried> i openen the appareacen control panel in selected something trying to enable little compiz features
<DjDarkman> would it be wise phaedra to just delete the lines from the power.sh where it goes into "laptop_mode"?
<fairyeneried> system says, ther's no compiz and restored my window borders
<simion314> where can i set my ip in KDE ?
<DjDarkman> simion314: system settings -> networking...
<fairyeneried> then i have gnome working and kde apps working under gnome, but kde session is useless
<phaedra> DjDarkman,  No...  You can add some things to stop the cycling...  I'll see if I can get you a url for it.  Hang on...
<DjDarkman> ok
<fairyeneried> bazhang: i don't have kde4
<fairyeneried> and this is the first time i try to use KDE
<phaedra> DjDarkman, Here's one.  http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=16&t=4658
<simion314> DjDarkman: how can i start it as root?
<DjDarkman> one thing I don`t understand... how does turning off DMA save power?
<fairyeneried> i mean using KDE in this installation
<DjDarkman> simion314: it will ask for your root password don`t worry
<bazhang> fairyeneried: so now you have borders back again--after trying to start compiz?
<simion314> it do not ask me yet, and it seams that the options are disabled
<phaedra> DjDarkman, And another one.  http://paul.luon.net/journal/hacking/BrokenHDDs.html
<fairyeneried> yes, cause system cannot start compiz, thee's no compiz file at all, and then when this panel fails starting compiz then it restored last behavior XD
<bazhang> fairyeneried: so that's fixed, or there's something still remaining?
<Les_Caesars> I use regular old ubuntu, but I use kopete as my instant messenger because it supports webcam. When I click on a hyperlink, it opens konqueror, which I do not want. How do I make it instead open up firefox?
<simion314> DjDarkman:in network connections at network interface the devices are disabled(eth0 and eth1) and i can't configure the ips
<DjDarkman> simion314: no problem just re-enable them
<joseph> most moviesin linux. is there like a codec pack i can get? cant play
<joseph> most movies dont play in linux. anyone know of a codec pack?
<arun_> If I were to format a 80GB hard disk as FAT32, approximately how much time would that take?
<arun_> joseph: use vlc player
<bazhang> joseph: physical dvds or other?
<simion314> DjDarkman: sorry i mean that they are grayed, i can,t modify the settings, it seams that at proxy i can meke changes but in this page i can't
<joseph> internet within browser streaming
<joseph> which is why i need codecs
<fairyeneried> i closed ubuntu by error :(
<bazhang> arun_: depends on your cpu
<DjDarkman> simion314: press admininstrator mode
<DjDarkman> brb
<bazhang> fairyeneried: how are those borders looking
<arun_> bazhang: I have an intel core 2 duo processor with 1GB RAM
<fairyeneried> bazhang:  invisible
<bazhang> arun_: then no time at all :}
<arun_> bazhang: it's been on for like an hour or so now
<fairyeneried> and i can't write anything under KDE, it does not recognize my keyb input
<arun_> not completed
<fairyeneried> so, i'm planning to write a file with just a line inside "kwin --replace"
<fairyeneried> but i don't know how to start a bash file :'(
<bazhang> arun_: any indicator as to how much is completed?
<arun_> bazhang: it's been stuck on 100%
<arun_> it's not hung, but it's not showing as completed either
<arun_> as in very close to 100%
<thomax__> fairyeneried: chmod 777 file.sh
<bazhang> arun_: sounds hung--maybe give it a few more minutes
<arun_> bazhang: it's been this way for over an hour now
<thomax__> fairyeneried: and to execute it, just type path to file in console
<bazhang> arun_: at 100% for an hour?
<fairyeneried> i'll try to double click ir under KDE, cause KDE is not receiving me any keyboard input
<arun_> near 100% yes
<arun_> been stuck there
<bazhang> arun_: any way to cancel it out?
<thomax__> fairyeneried: drag and drop file to console
<arun_> bazhang: i just cancelled it, but when i plug it back in, it doesn't detect the drive
<joerg> guten morgen.
<thomax__> !de | joerg
<ubotu> joerg: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<joerg> sorry
<thomax__> np
<arun_> ok gotta go, brb in a bit
<mauri> i've a problem wwith adept manager. It say: Anoter process is usign.......
<thomax__> what is the standard power/cpu manager that comes with kubuntu?
<fairyeneried> ok, the idea of the script worked well, but i had to double clic it 3 times cause every new windows is borderless
<fairyeneried> now it is reading me my keyboard, but is still ignoring the dead keys..
<mauri> i've a problem wwith adept manager. It say: Anoter process is usign.......
<simion314> DjDarkman: thx, that button was not visible, now i have the error: Gateway ip is invalid, i want to share this intenet with other computer, so i put on that computer the default getway my ip 192.168.0.1 and i put on my computer the same gateway like my ip
<risto> i installed ET wolfenstein and it was very slow motion, could it be because i have wrong driver?
<fairyeneried> no, problem persists in KDE
<fairyeneried> i have no compiz, but the problem seems to be a compiz like problem :(
<fairyeneried> how can i explicitly disable compiz?
<mauri> i've a problem wwith adept manager. It say: Anoter process is usign.......
<fairyeneried> i think the problem is there's no compiz, but KDE is trying to load it
<thomax__> by uninstalling it?
<thomax__> hmm
<fairyeneried> there's no compiz, there's no way to uninstall it
<fairyeneried> maybe some old conf files missing here and there... :(
<thomax__> yeah, I figured
<yodo> @mauri: this should be solved after a reboot
<risto> what was the fps testing program ?
<mauri> yodo: i know thet after reeboot it should be probably solved. I would like to avoid this case
<yodo> then you have to find the process that is using apt and kill it
<mauri> yodo: i seen but no process whit the name adept are existing
<risto> what was the the name of testing video driver glx.. ?
<Lynoure> Akregator often hogs > 90% of my cpu and becomes quite unresponsive for a while, usually when updating the feeds. anything I can do about this?
<fairyeneried> there's no solution for this problem, maybe i have to reinstall ubuntu again
<fairyeneried> :(
<niko_> guys
<niko_> i wont to start up the eciadsl GUI....
<niko_> but when i run eciadsl-config-tk
<niko_> it's dispalyed
<mauri> yodo: i seen but no process whit the name adept are existing
<niko_> root@black-machine:/home/niko# eciadsl-config-tk
<niko_> bash: /usr/bin/eciadsl-config-tk: /usr/bin/wish: bad interpreter: Nessun file o directory
<niko_> someone can help me?
<risto> 8508 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1701.561 FPS is this normal score in glxgears ?
<joseph> anyone know of a program i can use to control other comps. i manage a network and would like to be able to see and control wat everyone on my network does all from my comp?
<Tm_T> risto: yes
<risto> but ET is very slow
<joseph> 5324 fps in glx gears here
<risto> wrong driver, i use the nvidia restricted driver ?
<risto> mine videocard is geforce 440 64mb
<niko_> eciadsl....
<joseph> lol
<joseph> really old card
<risto> yes
<risto> 2004 year card
<risto> only 3 years old :D
<joseph> wow. didnt know they go to crap so ast
<joseph> im gonna need a new one in a year lol
<joseph> i have the 8600 gs
<fairyeneried> bazhang: the problem is related to KDE
<joseph> anyone know of a program i can use to control other comps. i manage a network and would like to be able to see and control wat everyone on my network does all from my comp?
<fairyeneried> i used my little script, then i got window borders back, then i opened anything else, and borders deissapear, i use the script again, borders back, i opened a gnome application, borders disaperas too...
<bazhang> fairyeneried: hmm not sure there
<fairyeneried> i was planning to delete ~/.kde folder
<joseph> oh hey, important question here
<Lynoure> fairyeneried: just move it out of the way instead of deleting...
<fairyeneried> hehe, that's a better idea
<Lynoure> fairyeneried: that way you can restore some of the settings later.
<jpatrick> and mail, etc
<joseph> i can alt+ctrl+right arrow into 4 different desktop screens; however, each screen hold the same icons. how can i make it so that they are all different instead of being a replica of my desktop
<twylight> send /usr to /dev/null
<twylight> no don't
<jpatrick> heh
<niko_> there's someone who can help me in configuring eciadsl?
<fairyeneried> i'll do it this weekend
<fairyeneried> take care guys, thanks for the help :)
<fairyeneried> ;)
<fairyeneried> bye
<mauri> what means the packet was broke
<maverick_> hey, am using amsn for some reason lately it doesn't save some of my settings when i chane them and i lose them when i restart it...ex. my Pesonal message...
<maverick_> any ideas?
<thomax__> where in /dev/ can I find my battery?
<posingaspopular> when i run htop it shows 8 instances of amarok running
<simion314> i want to share the internet connection, what should i put at default gateway?
<jpatrick> simion314: what ip address your router is
<simion314> jpatric: i have a modem and a network card, and i want to share the internet with the other computer  with this network card, i done this before in ubuntu but now i do not remember what ro put in gateway
<twylight> gawd it's 5:00
<twylight> nini
<stdin> simion314: the default gateway for the other pc(s) is the internal IP if your pc
<simion314> jpatrick: i put the gateway identic to my networck card ip and it gives me that is an ivalid ipgateway ip, tried to put other ip but the same error
<simion314> stdin: on the other computer the gateway  is the same like the ip on the computer with the internet
<stdin> simion314: no, it's needs to be your internal IP. 192.168.X.1  or similar
<simion314> stdin: yes is 192.168.0.1 like the ip from my network card, the internet modem has dinamic ip
<simion314> The applet in the network settings gives me the error default gateway ip, how those it check if is valid because i belive i entered a corect value?
<simion314> how can i set the gateway manualy?
<stdin> simion314: by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<marco__> Hello, where I can report bug against new KDE 4 RC1 packages? Maybe in Launchpad? Thanks,
<simion314> stdin: something is not good with the interface from kde
<stdin> simion314: example: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/531
<stdin> marco__: to kde -> #kde4-devel
<marco__> stdin: thanks
<SSJ_GZ> marco__: Is this a bug in KDE4 itself, or a packaging bug?
<marco__> No, it looks like a KDE bug
<SSJ_GZ> marco__: OK :)
<stdin> my packages are perfect, has to be a KDE bug :p
<SSJ_GZ> marco__: Have you heard of Krush days, BTW? There's one today and it aims to make it easier to report bugs: http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Bugsquad/KrushDays
<The-Compiler> Hi
<DjDarkman> is there a way is there a way to make ubuntu not mess with my laptop and not destroying my harddisk by doing idiotic things other than turing apci off?
<DjDarkman> the way gutsy manages these things is abnormal, is there a way put back feisty`s power management?
<Iggi> åñòü ðóññêèå êòî ìîæåò ïîìî÷ü?
<twylight> I'm going to write a poem,a poem with a twist
<twylight> I'll write it with a razor blade,i'll write it on my wrist
<twylight> When i start to write a little fountain will appear,&
<twylight> with that little fountain,my troubles disappear.
<Tm_T> twylight: stop
<twylight> wrong window
<Tm_T> yes, very wrong ;)
<simion314> stdin: thx, now i have the configuration i wanted but the other computer can't ping me and i can ping it, and firestarter sais that my eth1 device is not ready,yes i configured eth1 and disbled the eth0 the internet comes from ppp0
<stdin> simion314: have you enabled eth1 yet? given it an IP and activated it?
<simion314> stdin: yes
<stdin> simion314: and "ifconfig eth1" shows its details?
<nikolas1983> sigh sigh
<nikolas1983> non mi parte la connesione
<stdin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nikolas1983> ops
<nikolas1983> sorry
<nikolas1983> yeap i know
<simion314> stdin: it do not shows my ip , other things like :
<simion314> iface eth0 inet static
<simion314>         address 192.168.0.2
<simion314>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<simion314>         broadcast 192.168.0.255
<simion314>         gateway 192.168.0.1
<simion314> sorry
<stdin> if it's more than 2-3 lines, use pastebin
<simion314> stdin : that was the intefaces file
<stdin> I know
<simion314> i do not have an ccount there, i do not want to paste that there, this program just read the \n and send the text
<stdin> you don't need an account to use pastebin
<simion314> pastebin.net?
<stdin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<simion314> stdin: i hope this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45684/
<stdin> simion314: ok, the interface isn't active. did you click the "Enable Interface" button in Network Settings ?
<simion314> stdin: it is enabled
<simion314> stdin: that it shows me there , the settigs are the one from the interfaces file
<simion314> should i restart the computer
<ubuntu__> hola
<stdin> simion314: "ifconfig eth1" shows it as not being enabled, try "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" and have a look again
<markus_> please link to german channel
<stdin> markus_: it's #kubuntu-de
<markus_> thanks
<simion314> stdin: it is the same output, i will restart the computer now and check it again
<stdin> that won't help, but he'll get the "I'll restart to fix it" idea out of his head
<lvjiabin> Hi,can someone tell me what kde4 works
<stdin> it mostly works, it's not complete yet though
<lvjiabin> Stdin，thanks
<lvjiabin> It likely somewhat beautiful
<stdin> very :p
<lvjiabin> En ,do you know when the stable  come out?
<luca_b> lvjiabin: Tagging is in December
<blendtux> stdin: question
<blendtux> i am trying to install kde4 rc 1
<blendtux> but i got a dep problem
<stdin> lvjiabin: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedul
<blendtux> /msg stdin:
<blendtux> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<blendtux>   kdebase-workspace-dev: Depends: libnm-util-dev but it is not going to be insta
<blendtux>                          Depends: network-manager-dev but it is not going to be
<blendtux> E: Broken packages
<stdin> blendtux: you need to remove all the old kde beta package, all of them
<blendtux> i never installed them stdin
<simion314> stdin: same output
<lvjiabin> stdin:En ,I   know !But too slow !
<stdin> blendtux: both those are in main, should be installable. try installing them manually
<stdin> lvjiabin: then go help out :)
<lvjiabin> Oh ,my poor  English
<stdin> simion314: post the /etc/network/interfaces file to pastebin
<lvjiabin> Hi,stdin!Can you tell  me Chinese chanel?
<jpatrick> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<stdin> !cn
<lvjiabin> Thanks,evrybody
<simion314> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45687/
<blendtux> cant do it stdin, libnm-util-dev: Depends: libnm-util0 (= 0.6.5-0ubuntu16) but 0.6.5-0ubuntu16.7                                                              .10.0 is to be installed
<stdin> simion314: the one with the internet connection should not have "gateway 192.168.0.1" only the one without
<simion314> stdin: i tried every thing, and the applet from kde complains that the gateway is invalid, try to put nothing there again, i will modify the interface file
<stdin> blendtux: looks like you had gutsy-proposed enabled then disabled. try re-enabling it
<asktoby> How do I set the permissions on an SD card? It mounts as root:root and I can't seem to change it.
<blendtux> stdin: lol, ehm sorry what do you mean by that
<stdin> asktoby: mount it with pmount, not mount
<asktoby> Trying "Disks and filesystems", and also sudo chmod :mygroup /media/mountpoint
<asktoby> stdin: Is this facility not offered by the GUI? I don't mind CLI, but my wife does :)
<stdin> blendtux: in adept, Adept > Manage Repositories, in the Updates tab make sure that the first 4 boxes are checked
<stdin> asktoby: how are you mounting it?
<asktoby> If it doesn't automount, I right-click on the icon that appears on the desktop
<simion314> stdin: is the same output from ifconfig eth1 and the applet gives me the same error that the gatway ip is invalid, i do not understend why is not working
<blendtux> thanks stdin :)
<stdin> asktoby: is it ext3 ?
<stdin> simion314: in the interfaces file, take out the "gateway 192.168.0.1" and add "auto eth1" at the very top
<blendtux> btw stdin how is kde 4 rc1
<stdin> blendtux: haven't had that much chance to test it yet :p
<blendtux> oke, but are you going to help with the krush days
<asktoby> stdin: It's VFAT, according to the 'mount' command
<stdin> blendtux: I'm not a kde dev (not yet anyway), I just do the packaging
<stdin> asktoby: strange, it shouldn't/can't mount as root if the user is mounting it
<stdin> unless you have a line for it in /etc/fstab?
<simion314> stdin:  the fiels are now emptin in system settings network.. and ifconfig output is the same, i belive i must try other time, some thing is wrong here, i made this before in ubuntu and in windows it works fine
<blendtux> but the krush days, are for users to report bugs right
<blendtux> you hdont have to be a developer to report bugs stdin
<stdin> blendtux: yeah, but I haven't used it enough to see any bugs
<stdin> been busy getting kdenetwork-kde4 to compile
<stdin> which it now does :)
<asktoby> quit
<simion314> stdin: can i install other interface to the network settings?
<asktoby> (sorry, typed into wrong window there.)
<asktoby> stdin: There is a line in the fstab, I think it was put there by "Disk and filesystems".
<asktoby> stdin: It reads "UUID=E494-4355 /media/R4DS auto users,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<stdin> simion314: try resetting everything to what it was. then just give both PCs a static IP address and set the interfaces to start at boot. then make the 2nd PC use the IP of the 1st one as the gateway. then try getting firestarter to use it
<asktoby> stdin: I thought the "users" section would make it usable by all users, no?
<stdin> asktoby: it should, but it's not
<stdin> asktoby: you generally don't put a fstab line for removable media anyway
<stdin> it should just be detected when inserted
<asktoby> stdin: Okay, I'll try commenting that line out
<simion314> stdin: tha applet has a bug, i configured the both y cards to auto ,and it gives me the same gatway ip invalid, and i put them to automatic dhcpm
<stdin> you aren't using dhcp are you?
<simion314> no
<asktoby> stdin: Having removed that line from fstab the device is now auto-mounted by the first desktop user, my wife on Ctrl-Alt-F7
<stdin> simion314: keep it as manual, put in the IP address and click the "Activate when computer starts" button, on the 2nd PC do the same but click the advanced tab and put in the IP of the 1st PC as the gateway
<asktoby> stdin: How would I make it such that we both have write access to it?
<stdin> asktoby: that'd be a bit difficult to let two users access it at the same time
<simion314> stdin: thx for your time, i search for other interface, one from gnome maybe will work
<asktoby> stdin: Is it not just a matter of chowning /media/mountpoint to a group of which we are both a member?
<stdin> asktoby: the easiest was is to put back the fstab line :p  add to it "uid=46"
<stdin> asktoby: no, because chown only work on filesystems that have support for permissions
<asktoby> **epiphany** :D
<stdin> asktoby: that should be "gid=46" too
<stdin> asktoby: you could also just do "umask=0000" I guess
<asktoby> stdin: what is the significance of 46 for the group identifier?
<stdin> asktoby: that's the standard group number of the "plugdev" group
<asktoby> My wife and I are both a member of the "newmans" group (our surname), so could I go gid=newmans
<stdin> it has to be a number, not a name
<stdin> asktoby: try this line "UUID=E494-4355 /media/R4DS auto users,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid,umask=0000 0 0"
<stdin> that should work
<asktoby> If I modify fstab manually  will it upset the "Disks and filesystems" utility?
<stdin> "Disks and filesystems" is just a GUI for fstab
<asktoby> Neither my wife nor I have permission to mount the device now, I have to manually mount it as root.
<simion314> had anyone tried SUSE linux? i wan to now how is it in compare tu ubuntu
<stdin> asktoby: it should be the same line as before, just with ",umask=0000" at the end
<asktoby> stdin: I have:
<asktoby> UUID=E494-4355 /media/R4DS auto users,atime,noauto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid,umask=0000 0 0
<asktoby> Should that be user, not users? I'm reading fstab on wikipedia now and it says "user" singular
<stdin> asktoby: they are different options, users lets users mount it. user only lets the owner of the device node mount it (probably root)
<kde4> stdin: i installed the packages but now i want to run kde4 instead its running kde3
<stdin> kde4: the instructions are on the announcement page
<maini10> Hello, I have noticed a serious regression (at least in my Pc) after today's upgrade of some KDE 4 packages. Now kickoff is disappeared and "The object cannot be created" is shown as error in many places of desktop.
<asktoby> stdin: I've found that I can mount it using the command "$ mount R4DS" but I can't by right-clicking the GUI icon.
<asktoby> stdin: Right clicking and choosing mount gives me a "permission denied".
<invite_> can somone tell how to set the language of a specified app (like ksysguard) ?
<invite_> From konsole
<stdin> asktoby: you can create a new "link to application" and have the command "mount R4DS" then you could just double click that link to mount it
<kde4> yes but i followed everything from the website on kubuntu
<invite_> I have some .mo i want to test
<stdin> kde4: then you choose kde4 from the KDM login menu
<invite_> What's the channel for internationalization issues ?
<kde4> yes i did, and then i get a kde3 desktop
<stdin> invite_: #kde-i18n ?
<invite_> thnx
<stdin> maini10: I see nothing like that, try re-running the apt-get line to make sure you have all the needed packages
<stdin> kde4: and you edited the file too?
<stdin> kde4: and added the lines to /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde ?
<invite_> Found no one in  #kde-i18n , strange !!!
<kde4> yep i did stdin
<invite_> stdin  : Are you sure for the channel?
<maini10> stdin: unfortunately, no further upgrades are available
<stdin> invite_: no, it was a guess. maybe someone knows in #kde
<invite_> :)
<invite_> maybe google can be of some help too, thanks
<stdin> maini10: can you post the output of this command to pastebin:    dpkg -l|grep "4:3.96.0"
<asktoby> stdin: That works for me. It's a little scruffy (!) but it does work,thanks.
<stdin> asktoby: there is no perfect solution, only well hidden problems :)
<kde4> is there a way to manualy start kde4 stdin
<SoulChild> i am running gnome,... which package do i have to install to get KDE 4 ???
<stdin> kde4: in Xephyr yes, instructions also on the announcement page
<stdin> SoulChild: see the topic
<maini10> stdin: Done, now I have to leave this conversation, thanks
<stdin> maini10: you have to post back the URL ;)
<kde4> to manualy run kde4 in a full screen session not trough kdm
<maini10> stdin: sorry http://pastebin.com/med45833
<stdin> thanks
<maini10> stdin: thanks for your help, bye
<kde4> let me try something brb
<nvivo> hi... can anyone give me a hint on a bash script i'm creating?
<nvivo> I would like to automate the installation of packages, so I want to create a file that lists the packages I want to install
<nvivo> I have been playing with xargs... but I would like to ignore new lines and comments (starting with #)
<nvivo> what would be the best way to do it? pipe it through grep and xargs or is there any app to read config files?
<thomas_> hi, I get some error 21 in grub when booting, saying that device doesn't exist, now, kubuntu is installed on sdb2, do I set up grub like this? (hd1,1) ?
<thomas_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kde4> oke i am in kde4 stdin
<kde4> but to be honest, i wished i had not install it, :(
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> friend of mine (computer illiterate) needs an app to convert avi to dvd - KMediaFactory didin't work well, target doesn't fit on a dvd
<stdin> try devede
<DexterF> ill have a look, thanks
<praveenm> hi all, how to enable desktop effects in kubuntu? installed compiz-kde and settings are already enabled in ubuntu.
<stdin> praveenm: you have to start compiz manually, Alt-F2, compiz --replace
<nikk> can someone help me i am having a mouse issue on gutsy
<nikk> say i have 3 windows open and my mouse shifts and hit on of the window it makes the window i am working on unactive
<praveenm> stdin:Ok, thank you
<Exilant> shouldn't ksnapshot start if i press the "print screen" button?
<kaminix> How do I split an album inte a one-flac-per-song format from a one-flac-and-one-cue-per-album format again?
<blendtux> my god,
<blendtux> i am glad i am back :)
<nikk> can someone help me ??
<Tm_T> nikk: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<blendtux> anybody is running kde 4 rc 1
<Tm_T> some of use is
<Tm_T> s/use/us/
<nikk> Tm_t thanks mann
<Tm_T> nikk: np
<DexterF> stdin: devede works a charm - for me, said friend has not enough disk space :P thanks tho, can use that myself...
<stdin> :)
<Fraggy4> stdin: could you help me out with some weird graphical error i'm having?
<stdin> depends what it is
<Fraggy4> I have little vertical lines over every menu and taskbar
<stdin> ATI?
<Fraggy4> What?
<stdin> ATI graphics card?
<Fraggy4> No, It's a Neomagic laptop card
<Fraggy4> Old Sony Vaio
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> you're not running XGL are you?
<Fraggy4> I had the problem before in 7.04 but I fixed it somehow
<Fraggy4> um
<Fraggy4> What's XGL?
<stdin> (you'd have installed xserver-xgl if you're running it)
<Fraggy4> oh
<Fraggy4> um
<Fraggy4> I don't think so
<Fraggy4> stdin: It's not installed
<Fraggy4> Should I install it?
<stdin> no
<Fraggy4> ok
<Fraggy4> What am I going to do then?
<stdin> I don't think there's much you can do, sounds like a driver issue
<Fraggy4> I fixed it before though
<Fraggy4> Typed something in konsole
<tekteen> Linux + Vio = BAD
<Fraggy4> not really
<stdin> Fraggy4: have a look on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org
<Fraggy4> It runs great, it just has that one issue
<Armakidon> http://tinyurl.com/2phfvb
<jhutchins> Fraggy4: use sudo lspci to find the video chipset, then google that + xorg to get your solution.
<stdin> Armakidon: ?
<TimS> What package is WAV support in?
<niko__> hi to all
<TimS> !wav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niko__> how can i configure tha Avant Window Manager?
<Tm_T> TimS: builtin
<niko__> i'mo n kubuntu 7.1....
<Tm_T> niko__: Kubuntu uses Kwin
<niko__> yeap....
<TimS> Tm_T: What about installing into amarok?
<niko__> and compiz....
<Tm_T> TimS: builtin
<niko__> i can't replace avant?
<niko__> sorry kwin with avant
<TimS> Tm_T: Well why arent they added to my media when I rescan collection?
<Tm_T> TimS: they don't have tags?
<TimS> They might not, but they should still be added.
<Tm_T> TimS: perhaps
<Tm_T> TimS: you can open them separately though
<TimS> Yeah i can
<Tm_T> niko__: sure you can, but you need to ask help then from avant channels, as we prolly don't know about it
<niko__> great
<niko__> here is a chan?
<Tm_T> no idea
<niko__> #awn
<niko__> founded!
<maverick> anyone has any idea how to disable file icon preivew..and enable just the files icons
<maverick> i mean like pdf files they always get a preview icon instead of the pdf icon...i don't want that
<maverick> ?!!
<Tm_T> niko__: does their website give help?
<jiutian> hi
<niko__> uhm....
<Tm_T> maverick: look konqueror settings
<niko__> i dunno their website
<niko__> eheheh
<maverick> Tm_T: can't find anything useful?! do u know how to do it?!
<stdin> maverick: View > Preview and make sure "Postscript, PDV and DVI Files" isn't selected
<niko__> Tim_T
<stdin> *PDF not PDV
<niko__> do u know their website?
<Tm_T> niko__: who is Tim_T ?
<niko__> sorry
<niko__> :)
<Tm_T> ;)
<niko__> Tm_T:
<niko__> eheheh
<stdin> niko__: from the topic of #awn http://wiki.awn-project.org/
<niko__> great
<maverick> stdin: does this reflect on the desktop too?! cause i want it to be global
<stdin> always read topics
<stdin> maverick: not sure, should do I think
<niko__> even if i'm italina, i prefer this live help channel!
<niko__> :)
<deguz> hi all!
<deguz> i need help
<deguz> about wlan
<deguz> can anyone help me please?
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deguz> thanks :)
<[ifr0g]>  !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<[ifr0g]> !Medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<deguz> thanks stdin, i'm going to read it :)
<blendtux> is there a way to transfer a job to another konsole
<stdin> blendtux: only when using screen
<stdin> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<blendtux> damm, cause i have job (wget) running, and the konsole is crashed but wget is still running
<stdin> you can just kill wget and then resume it
<stdin> "killall wget; wget -c <the URL>"  from the same directory
<niko__> just installe the awn
<niko__> but it doesn't start...
<blendtux> thanks :)
<niko__> the avant window navigator work
<niko__> but the manager doesn't start
<stdin> you'll have to ask in #awm if that's their channel
<tekstacy> morning all
<hackers> morning
<tekteen> morning
 * tekstacy pours the coffee
<stdin> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<tekstacy> can anyone reccomend a tutourial or something like that for a new linux user? Something I can leave on the desktop of a new install?
<onishidato> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<onishidato> !manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about manager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<onishidato> !transcode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !msgthebot > onishidato
<tekstacy> Qualcom uses brew instead of java, it sucks
<tekstacy> Like a quick-start guide for those who use win
<tekstacy> ?
<CrazyPoultry> I just did a clean install of 7.10, of the past few times i've done this(seem to be getting good at breaking things), i've had a tray icon for the restricted drivers, this time i don't have one, how do i get them now?(sorry still pretty new to linux in gneral)
<onishidato> do you guys know any software can play mp3 file beside Amarok?? can you show me?
<tekteen> onishidato: vlc? mplayer?
<stdin> CrazyPoultry: system settings > advanced > restricted drivers
<tekstacy> google the vlc media player
<onishidato> ok
<stdin> anything built against libmad
<CrazyPoultry> stdin: ty
<onishidato>  "dpkg was interrupted" what does it mean??
<onishidato> how can i correct it?
<tekteen> It means it stopped while working
<stdin> means you need to run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<tekteen> thanks stdin
<onishidato> ty
<tekstacy> :)
<onishidato> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<onishidato>   mplayer: Depends: libdvdread3 (>= 0.9.6) but it is not installable
<onishidato> i don't know what to o next
<tekteen> !info libdvdread3
<ubotu> libdvdread3: library for reading DVDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 56 kB, installed size 192 kB
<tekteen> you need to enable the 'universe' repository
<tekteen> !repo | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tekteen> onishidato: That should tell you how to enable universe
<tekstacy> after you do that, you may want to get kubuntu-restricted-extras
<tekteen> onishidato: I also use medibuntu
<tekteen> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<blackout> someone here who can help me with my mobile internet??
<tekteen> blackout: u mean like an air card?
<blackout> yeah its a mobile usb modem
<tekteen> I do not know if those work in linux
<blackout> i can chat with u, download updates
<tekteen> if u want I can google it
<tekstacy> tekteen medibuntu rocks
<tekteen> tekstacy: yep
<tekstacy> I have an aircard
<tekteen> cool
<blackout> but no function in the konqueror
<tekstacy> No idea. When I finally got mine to work, everything that used it worked
<tekstacy> try firefox
<blackout> one more querstion.
<tekteen> ask away
<blackout> is it usefull to update every file??? in the adept manager
<tekteen> file?
<tekteen> yes update every package in the manager
<blackout> ok thx
<tekteen> (or updater)
<tekteen> same program different look
<blackout> and the sources??? main, universer, multiverse
<tekstacy> enable them all
<tekteen> u mean repositories (repos), not sources
<tekteen> sources are different
<SpoZen> why do i get 530 login error on my ftp server?
<tekteen> My ESP tells me because something is wrong
<enoj> Is there an easy way to convert a CD ISO to a DVD ISO? I only have empty DVDs available :/
<tekstacy> :)
<tekteen> can't you just burn the iso to a dvd
<bazhang> enoj: just burn away
<tekstacy> enoj, you can do that
<enoj> K3b won't let me, says to insert empty CD in drive ..
<tekstacy> It may give you a warning about the file size, ignore it and all will be well
<bazhang> enoj: close that window, then choose burn dvd iso, find the iso file then burn
<jhutchins> SpoZen: If you don't know, you shouldn't be running an ftp server.  You're pretty much guaranteed to get hacked.
<tekteen> SpoZen: you may want to ask on the #ubuntu chat. Also post the configuration file (and other important info) on pastebin.
<tekteen> this will help who ever helps u
<enoj> bazhang, tekstacy: thanks
<SpoZen> thanks, im just running a ftp server on lan so i cant get hacked
<fairyeneried> hi bazhang
<bazhang> enoj: no worries :}
<bazhang> fairyeneried: hi!
<tekstacy> yw
<fairyeneried> i'm the small eyed fairy...
<tekstacy> Mmm lunch.  Thanks for the help. Bye all....
<fairyeneried> a lot of time and KDE is working bad... no window borders, i think i'll do a sudo apt-get remove --purgue whateversoundslike KDE
<root____> hey can someone tell me when u install flashplayer which is the path required?
<jhutchins> root____: Install it from apt.
<fairyeneried> i was planning to reinstall all this ubuntu gutsy, and i thought, how can i tst it before, then i placed the DVD inside, started it, installed scim and scim-bridge and tested... gnome works well with scim, and kde no, that's the uglu ugly true
<fairyeneried> then, i'll stay here until somebody fixes scim-bridge-qt or my friend become involved in this library... i think he's interested in doing that...
<mateuszaaa> hej
<onishidato> tekteen: thanks
<mateuszaaa> does anyone know why if iinstalled new kernel and i want run him i have got error  :
<mateuszaaa> invalid unsupported executeable format
<PA3DLK> no
<mateuszaaa> xD
<fairyeneried> people, I just need help in one of the most weird cases around KDE of the XXI Century. Was the year of 2007 and... ok, without the Hitchcock intro... I installed ubuntu, of course with Gnome, then i installed Amarok, then few days later kdebase, yesterday SCIM  with chinese and japanese support, after that (i removed default compiz, this computer does not support it, but system wanted to update it, then my friend asked me to remove it), then i
<fairyeneried> configured SCIM as the guide says... AND... i started KDE just for curiosity... and the problem is KDE have no window borders, as i said i have no compiz at all, what the problem could be, and how can i solve it?
<deguz> stdin: your links didn't help me :( about the wlan
<deguz> i tried everything
<deguz> really everything
<deguz> i use a hp compaq 6720s notebook
<deguz> and i can't get the wlan working
<fairyeneried> I think a side effect is KDE apps read keyboard input under gnome, but not in KDE session, in KDE session keyboard is useless completelly useless, and even under gnome they ignore dead keys there's no way to write mam´a (mom in spanish) cause, as you can see, the accent was written alone... any help, please!
<deguz> (without bios-upgrade even the lan didn't work)
<deguz> even the light on the wlan button doesn't change when i push it
<deguz> when i type iwconfig i get this:
<deguz> lo        no wireless extensions.
<deguz> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<deguz> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<jhutchins> !paste | deguz
<ubotu> deguz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> deguz use the pastebin service
<deguz> so i pasted it :)
<deguz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45700/
<deguz> sorry again
<deguz> and thenks the unban
<stdin> fairyeneried: try asking in #kubuntu-es
<deguz> *thanks
<dengpeng> Could anybody please tell me why when I scroll on an inactive window, it gains focus? and how to avoid that?
<stdin> deguz: it was just a mute, so others didn't get flooded, only I could see what you typed
<deguz> ohh i see
<deguz> so it seems to work alright
<deguz> but i can't get it worked :(
<deguz> can you help me?
<funkja> where can I go for help with KDE 4 RC1?
<stdin> deguz: in pastebin, post what "iwlist wlan0 scan" says
<stdin> funkja: #kde4-devel
<funkja> thanks
<deguz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45701/   (but it isn't correct, (I'm in a dorm) my roommate sees wlan networks, and even when i used windows. it saw)
<stdin> deguz: is there a switch for the wireless on the laptop?
<deguz> do you mean a button?
<stdin> either
<deguz> well there is a button, but it doesn't work
<stdin> you've tried scanning, then pressed the button, then tried scanning again?
<deguz> yes
<deguz> the same result :(
<stdin> what's the make and model of the card?
<deguz> lspci says this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45703/
<stdin> have you installed the driver?
<deguz> yeah
<deguz> i tried ndiswrapper and bcm43xx too
<stdin> which one first?
<deguz> bcm43xx
<stdin> hmm
<deguz> but i blacklisted and rmmod -ed it
<deguz> i don't understand this situation, i tried thousands of how-tos
<artur_> how can i discover the MAC adress of my wireless Lan card?
<stdin> deguz: I don't know why it's not working, sorry
<deguz> if it works, ifconfig writes it i guess
<deguz> ohh :(
<deguz> anyway, thanks the help
<deguz> stdin: are you Ubuntu-dev?
<stdin> heh, nope
<deguz> i thought first :)
<stdin> try posting a thread on the forums and see if someone knows, more people will see it anyway
<deguz> okay, thanks the hint :)
<funkja> SSJ_GZ: i'm here
<mariannina> hi
<SSJ_GZ> funkja: Can you pastebin the output of
<SSJ_GZ> dpkg --list | grep kde4
<SSJ_GZ> ?
<mariannina> I don't have audio in kdenlive
<funkja> one moment
<stdin> the instructions do quite clearly state to remove all kde4 packages...
<funkja> SSJ_GZ: http://pastebin.com/d58a3f375
<SSJ_GZ> funkja: Those first two (3.94) probably shouldn't be there.
<artur_> Who knows how can i discover the MAC adress of my wireless Lan card?
<funkja> ok
<stdin> !brokenkde4 | funkja, it's not great, but this should fix it
<ubotu> funkja, it's not great, but this should fix it: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<stdin> artur_: with ifconfig
<daffa> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<funkja> SSJ_GZ: i'm geting unmet dependances
<SSJ_GZ> funkja: When doing what?
<funkja> http://pastebin.com/d3ceff377
<funkja> what you said to do
<stdin> that's ok, now just add those package to the end of the line
<daffa> !easycam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SSJ_GZ> funkja: That was stdin, not me ;)
<funkja> oh :)
<stdin> funkja: "sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-workspace-dev libplasma-dev libplasma1"
<SSJ_GZ> funkja: Just try uninstalling all of those KDE4 packages, individually if need be
<stdin> after that just "sudo apt-get install kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime"
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<stdin> SSJ_GZ: that's what the command does basically :)
<SSJ_GZ> stdin: Hehe - OK, funkja - do what stdin said :)
<stdin> it's a horrible command, but it works...
<artur_> <stdin> i tried ifconfig, but the MAC showed is strange....is something like 00-19-7D-74-42-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 , about the wired LAN card, the MAC is like 00:16:D4:C7:0B:B3
<wraund> help me. I used to be able to hold backspace and it would erase all my stuff constantly, now i have to kep on tapping it to erase things, what do i do oh kubuntu gurus?
<stdin> artur_: paste the whole output to pastebin and I'll have a loog
<stdin> *look
<wraund> letters that is
<stdin> wraund: system settings > keyboard & mouse > keyboard > enable keyboard repeat ?
<funkja> ok, all the kde4 stuff is removed, i'm going to try to reinstall it again
<stdin> you should have no problem now
<bonbon> ciao
<SSJ_GZ> funkja: Cool - good luck!
<artur_> <stdin> eth1       Encapsulamento do Link: Não Especificado  Endereço de HW 00-19-7D-74-42-70-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<SSJ_GZ> funkja: If it works, remember to update your forum post with the solution :)
<artur_> UP BROADCAST  MTU:1500  Métrica:1
<stdin> artur_: to pastebin!
<artur_> sorry
<artur_> i`m not used to IRC
<bonbon> ho un problema . non riesco a disinstallare un programma
<bonbon> mi da degli errori
<stdin> !it | bonbon
<ubotu> bonbon: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<artur_> how can i do it? paste in pastebin?
<bonbon> ok scusate
<stdin> artur_: it's ok, just go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, post all the text in and click send, then post the address back here
<wraund> stdin: ty :D
<artur_>  <stdin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45705/plain/
<wraund> stdin: whey it worked, you rule :D
<stdin> wraund: :)
<deguz> is any hungarian person here?
<stdin> artur_: hmm, I have no clue why it's printing like that. but the mac address is 00:19:7D:74:42:70 (just take out the 00's and replace - with :)
<stdin> !!hu
 * tekteen has been raised from the dead (ate breakfast)
<stdin> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<deguz> :)
<deguz> thanks :)
<stdin> :)
<deguz> i try there too, maybe hungarian persons bought more this kind of laptop
<fairyeneried> ok stdin, i'll try
<fairyeneried> thanks for the help
<artur_>  <stdin>, have a look. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45707/plain/
<artur_> i did it...put : instead of -
<stdin> artur_: apparently you need a specially patched version of the bcm34xx driver to use it
<stdin> artur_: they usually have that information on http://www.aircrack-ng.org/
<artur_> stdin: ok! thank u very much for the attention!
<master_> okay so here's a random one, what is the package that will give me the sound settings dialog from ubuntu-desktop?
<onishidato> i ahve install i softwear, but it doesn't appear. how can i make it appear now?
<onishidato> i have install a softwear, but it doesn't appear. how can i make it appear now?
<SSJ_GZ> onishidato: Which software?
<onishidato> xunikey
<onishidato> a soft allow me to type vietnamese
<SSJ_GZ> onishidato: Did you install from source, or from a package?
<Tm_T> onishidato: please don't repeat
<onishidato> from package
<artur_> stdin: I downloaded the patch that was required, i know what should i do now?
<SSJ_GZ> onishidato: Try dpkg --listfiles xunikey
<SSJ_GZ> dpkg --listfiles xunikey
<SSJ_GZ> onishidato: (Don't paste the output into IRC, though!)
<onishidato> IRC?
<onishidato> !IRC
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<SSJ_GZ> onishidato: IRC == what you are using to talk to us with right now :)
<onishidato> oh sorry
<onishidato> :)
<SSJ_GZ> onishidato: np :)
<stdin> artur_: you have to apply that patch to the source code and rebuild it
<artur_> stdin: thank's
<SoulRaver> o/
<SoulRaver> anyone have a good solution for .pls feeds?
 * steel8 is away: Gone away for now.
<SoulRaver> If I got it right from my googeling, I need to install propraietery codecs?
 * Tm_T slaps steel8 
<francesca_> ciao a tutti
<francesca_> qualcuna sa come si cambia il colore del carattere nella konsole?
<SSJ_GZ> !it | francesca_
<ubotu> francesca_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<francesca_> sorry
<SSJ_GZ> francesca_: :)
<scribbles> whenever I plug in my external hard drive I get this..... "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000", reads fine in Windows. Any ideas?
<Arelis> How do i install my printer?
<Tm_T> !printer | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kaizon> Nabend.
<Tm_T> ?
<kaizon> Oh, sorry.
<Radi01> Anyone there?
<Radi01> Hello?
<bazhang> hi Radi01
<Radi01> Hey bazhang: What codec needs to be installed for amarok to play shoutcast.
<Radi01> Was that a dumb question.
<wastedfluid> I didn't know it needed a codec
<wastedfluid> heh
<wastedfluid> I google'd it.. and foun dsomething about a gstreamer, but i wouldn't think you would need it; can you play .mp3s?
<Radi01> I havent tried.'
<matttis> hello
<wastedfluid> try
<Radi01> k
<wastedfluid> do you get an error when you try to play a shoutcast?
<matttis> does anyone where the settings of Firefox are saved ?
<Radi01> Yes but which Gstreamer file should be loaded There are many.
<llutz> matttis: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Radi01> Probably the same one for rythmbox Ill try.
<matttis> llutz: thx
<wastedfluid> hold on
<Radi01> I was useing Ubuntu and decided to try Kbuntu and am just now getting around with it..thanks.
<bazhang> Radi01: I believe it is libxine-main1 and libxine1
<Radi01> K thanks.
<bazhang> from teh google heh
<wastedfluid> bazhang: what did you search for?
<Radi01> Ok t/y bazhang.
<bobishh> how can i configure my 7-button mouse ?
<bobishh> =)
<wastedfluid> ........
<Radi01> imwheel.
<wastedfluid> I'm not even going to start with that one, lol
<llutz> Radi01: tray installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Radi01> k llutz.
<bazhang> amarok shoutcast codecs install wastedfluid
<Radi01> imwheel is touchy  takes time.
<Exilant> scribbles: solved your problem? i have a similar one
<scribbles> well
<scribbles> what I did was run ntfs-config make sure everything was enabled, then you have to open the external as root
<^|^> hi guys
<Exilant> scribbles: yes, seems to be some settings problem. if i insert my usbstick, and open with dolphin(tried to change to konqui, now 2 pop ups), it gets mounted for root. Dunno where to look :/
<Vamp0r> if i lock my session at kubuntu and close the lid of my lenovo t41 notebook and go away for some time the screen stays black and flickers and it is impossible to unlock the machine - does this problem have someone else here, too?
<Vamp0r> aeh i use kubuntu 7.04 i forgot...
<usern> yo
<BanisterKelly> I could use some help.  I cannot update or upgrade.
<BanisterKelly> I keep getting an error about Commit.
<BanisterKelly> Breaking Package
<BanisterKelly> Something like that.
<BanisterKelly> This is a fresh CD install.
<usern> try running apt-get from bash/terminal
<BanisterKelly> Just the words apt-get?
<BanisterKelly> I am new to this stuff.
<usern> try sudo apt-get update
<BanisterKelly> Probably shouldn't be fooling with it.
<BanisterKelly> Okay.
<usern> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<usern> this should help to see the full error
<bazhang> BanisterKelly: no worries, listen to usern
<usern> I am quite new also - so any see me writing cr*p let us know
<BanisterKelly> Thank you.
<usern> sweet :D
<BanisterKelly> I ran the apt-get and it gave an error and said to run 'dpkg --configure -a' so I did.
<usern> ok now try upgrade again
<Vamp0r> maybe you should use the adept package manager
<BanisterKelly> Update did something but upgrade does nothing.
<bazhang> the advantage to usern's method is to find the errors, though Vamp0r's method is generally good for no problem situations
<Exilant> BanisterKelly: do what it suggests, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Vamp0r> it's the best invention since linux 0.0.1 :)
<BanisterKelly> I did that Exilant
<Vamp0r> oh ok...
<Exilant> BanisterKelly: and it still complains?
<BanisterKelly> No, so far all is well.
<usern> sick!
<BanisterKelly> I will try installing something to see if it works.
<DocTomoe> Hi. I'm trying to get suns java to run in my openoffice on my heisty machine. I am at the config dialoge of ooo, but I don't know what path I have to enter. any suggestions?
<matttis> Why does kubuntu only sometimes automount my external hd (startet after booting) ?
<BanisterKelly> thank you usern and Exilant
<jhutchins> DocTomoe: which java should return the path.
<usern> DocTomoe open Teminal and type "whereis java"
<DocTomoe> ~s/heisty/gutsy/g
<TheGentleman> using Kubuntu 7.10, how can I see which wireless networks are available ? (Wireless card works fine)
<DocTomoe> usern: java: /usr/bin/java /etc/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz  ... however, this seems to be the FSF variant, I really need the sun one.
<DocTomoe> Need it for JDBC.
<Exilant> BanisterKelly: thanks, but i didn't do anything
<usern> is there a sun-java package available in adept anyone?
<tekteen> usern: do u have backports enabled?
<DocTomoe> usern, there are several in apt-get ... don't really like adept. and I have installed all of sun-java6-*
<usern> adept installs things so nice its worth checking there 1st
<tekteen> u need backports enabled though
<hambobo> i deleted windows somehow, how do i get it back in ubuntu
<DocTomoe> usern: adept fails to run without root privileges, even for "just looking", and fails to get proper warnings.
<buzzkill3138> Look for kubuntu-restricted-extras.  It's the easiest way to get Java.
<sub[t]rnl> TheGentleman: right clicking on the knetworkmanager icon will show available wireless networks
<usern> ok DocTomoe I would start looking on Sun's site for answers
<usern> going...
<TheGentleman> not on my system sub[t]rnl
<BanisterKelly> Anyone know how to get Penguin Command?  Its not under add/remove programs.
<bazhang> BanisterKelly: it is in the gutsy repositories
<TheGentleman> sub[t]rnl, it doesn't!
<bazhang> !info penguin-command
<ubotu> penguin-command: a missile command clone. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.11-1 (gutsy), package size 929 kB, installed size 1536 kB
<bazhang> BanisterKelly: sudo apt-get install penguin-command
<BanisterKelly> Where do I get it?
<sub[t]rnl> TheGentleman: what does iwconfig show?
<BanisterKelly> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> BanisterKelly: see the message three lines up
<BanisterKelly> I think this was a bad install of Kubuntu.
<bazhang> no worries :}
<wastedfluid> iwconfig shows all networking device info for your machine.
<wastedfluid> well, the wireless extensions
<TheGentleman> sub[t]rnl, it shows a working ath0 device
<BanisterKelly> How come that works and the add/remove don't?
<TheGentleman> sub[t]rnl, I can't copy the output here as it is a different computer
<BanisterKelly> Thgis Linux stuff is confusing.
<sub[t]rnl> TheGentleman: what Mode: is it in?
<BanisterKelly> Need to make a run out.  Thank you to all for the assist.
<BanisterKelly> Be back later.
<TheGentleman> sorry sub[t]rnl , what you mean with Mode ?  The computer i'm talking about is a laptop, just next to this computer and it is NOT cable connected now
<hambobo> any1 know about ubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> TheGentleman: yeah, when you iwconfig ath0, what do you see in the Mode: output
<bazhang> hambobo: you mean kubuntu? :}
<TheGentleman> Mode: Managed
<hambobo> not really
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<bazhang> hambobo: then you might look in #ubuntu
<hambobo> but they wont help me
<TheGentleman> sub[t]rnl, Mode: Managed
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, wonder why knetworkmanager isn't showing the wireless access points then
<usern> sub[t]rnl did you configure the wireless manually at some point?
<TheGentleman> sub[t]rnl, right clicking on the icon shows a menu where only available choices are manual Configuration and Options
<hackergene> hi ,all
<usern> yo
<sub[t]rnl> TheGentleman: whats "iwlist eth1 scanning" tell you
<simion314> hi, my internet is working very slow and i am afraid that some KDE torent client is downloading behind the scene,is it posible? can i stop it?
<sub[t]rnl> from cli
<xsarr> ,,
<sub[t]rnl> simion314: ps ax|grep ktorrent
<sub[t]rnl> that will look for the default kde torrent client
<TheGentleman> sub[t]rnl, why scanning an ethernet port when it is not connected? i'm talking about wireless
<sub[t]rnl> TheGentleman: whats "iwlist ath0 scanning" tell you
<sub[t]rnl> sorry
<sub[t]rnl> whatever your wireless interface is
<usern> anyone ever experienced application window, mouse click focusing issuses in kubu?
<TheGentleman> sub[t]rnl, it lists 7 networks
<usern> I regulary have to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to reload KDE
<sub[t]rnl> good, then its picking up the networks
<TheGentleman> including the one i want to connect
<sub[t]rnl> you can connect to the essids
<TheGentleman> yes, i told you the card works, problem is how to see the networks and connect without configuring everything each time
<TheGentleman> I don't want to type a lenghty HEX password each time!!!!
<heinkel_111> anyone with a good experience of getting video streams to work in kubuntu? Please read this topic with problem description: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?board=27.0
<heinkel_111> I need the stream to work in like 30 minutes, need help!
<sub[t]rnl> TheGentleman: right click on the knetworkmanager and go to options, is wireless enabled?
<substancev> yo
<substancev> is this a support channel?
<matttis> Why does kubuntu only sometimes automount my external hd (I switch the hd on after booting) ?
<TheGentleman> sub[t]rnl, I think so, as the option is in gray while the option unable it is in black
<matttis> substancev: sometimes
<tekteen> substancev: yes
<substancev> ok apparently soo... i just installed kubuntu on my laptop HP Pavilion ... and it doesn't go into the gui
<substancev> but ubuntu (gnome flavor) does
<substancev> i used the alternate installation disk.
<substancev> im using bitchx to chat right now since the interface is not available
<tekteen> when it stars booting click Alt+F1 and then Alt+F8
<tekstacy> 'lo again
<substancev> oh shit...
<pag> substancev, try the command 'startx' and see, if there're any errors...
<tekteen> substancev forgot to use your name
<tekteen> substancev: when it stars booting click Alt+F1 and then Alt+F8
<substancev> f8 right now shows checking battery [ok] running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ok] and thats it.. normally there is alot more
<substancev> this is the second time i install kubuntu?!
<tekteen> I have the same problem
<tekstacy> when I try to run adept, I get the error that another process is using the database. But I don't know what. When I let it try to resolve the problem, adept crashes
<sparr_> can i tell apt-get to use globs instead of regex for package name matching?
<pag> substancev, ubuntu uses 'quiet' boot option in kerlen - removing that should help..
<TheGentleman> sub[t]rnl, I wonder if anything is missing in my installation.....
<pag> !aptfix | tekstacy
<tekteen> when it starts to boot I click Alt+F1 and then Alt+F8
<ubotu> tekstacy: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<substancev> pag: so what should i do
<tekstacy> pag, thanks
<pag> substancev, well.. are you more or less confortable with using text interface (just to solve this problem..)
<substancev> pag: im not new at all to linux... i been using ubuntu for a couple years... never encountered this.
<substancev> omg... im so hung over... :(
<pag> substancev, ok. :)  then open a new tty (alt+f2 should do) and type 'startx' - it should give you errors
<tekteen> substancev: you need to edit the menu.lst file (I think)
<tekteen> if there is no problem with startx
<substancev> there are errors
<substancev> pag: no screens found... let me get more detail hold one
<Sam1337> Is it possible to change a dm-crypt password?
<virnik> hi there
<virnik> gotta problem with alternate install
<virnik> friend of mine gotta old crap
<tekteen> substancev: have you tried when it stars booting clicking Alt+F1 and then Alt+F8
<virnik> install fails randomily
<substancev> pag: thats it no screens are found and an error code and message related to the screens not being found
<virnik> media is ok
<virnik> ram is ok
<virnik> dvdrw is ok
<substancev> tekteen: well i am looking at the f8 screen now... f1 is this console... and f8 is the boot script console which i can see right now...
<matttis> I don't understand it. Why does kubuntu only sometimes automount my external hd (I switch the hd on after booting) ? Now I had to switch it off/on 3 times and now the hd is mounted. Does that look like a software or hardware problem ?
<substancev> tekteen: i think it stalled on the boot process
<substancev> pag: brb
<tekteen> substancev: ok
<substancev> back...
<tekstacy> pag, yay! it worked
<pag> tekstacy, glad to hear that :)
<substancev> pag: should i purge X?
<tekteen> substancev: I find when I boot I get a blank screen until I do that. Then it gives me info about boot. Then brings me to the X display
<substancev> pag: and reinstall it
<pag> substancev, just reconfigure it..
<substancev> ahhhhh
<substancev> i know what it is now... the resolutions
<pag> substancev, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<substancev> i remember during the installation i must have set a resolution too high
<loguser1> how can  i chang the logo or screen which appears at the start of kubuntu asking username and pasword k 7.10?
<pag> loguser1, install kdmtheme package
<tekstacy> If I partiton a hdd (to make it dual boot), can I make it one partition again later?
<pag> tekstacy, yes you can, but it might require the formating of the whole HD
<loguser1> pag:  that will do all?
<zorg_the_false> q. i need the 'mkmf' tool. any idea in which package it is ?
<pag> loguser1, that'll add a kcontrol / systemsettings module, in which you can change the KDM-theme
<tekstacy> damn
<loguser1> pag:  i wana chang the "kubuntu" logo too
<pag> loguser1, you mean the one with progressbar at the very beginning?
<simion314> sub[t]rnl:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45722/ :the output from  ps ax|grep ktorrent, i do not enderstend what this mean
<loguser1> pag: no. the one with user name password
<loguser1> pag:  i have installed it. how to use it now?
<pag> loguser1, alt+f2 -> kcontrol -> system admin -> KDM Theme Manager
<Flare183> does anybody know when the kde4 is coming out?
<simion314> how can i see all the process running in kubuntu?
<substancev> pag: got it...i needed libc6-dev libraries and latest nvidia drivers...
<Flare183> simion314:> press control escape
<tekteen> simion: open a konsole and type top
<pag> Flare183, when it's ready.
<emilsedgh> Flare183: December-January
<substancev> i got X to start... going to reboot to see if it stream-lines in.
<substancev> pag: thanks for the support
<TheGentleman> sub[t]rnl, anything else?
<pag> substancev, np. I'm glad you have it working :)
<loguser1> pag:  where to get more themes?
<pag> loguser1, www.kde-look.org
<tekstacy> where do I find what loads on startup?
<Flare183> ok thanks
<tekteen> tekstacy: there are a few places
<loguser1> thx
<tekteen> tekstacy: startup for kde?
<tekteen> the system?
<tekstacy> yes, mostly
<tekteen> which one
<tekstacy> kde
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> Kde holds it in two places
<tekteen> one is session the other is autostart
<substancev> pag: went straight to console
<pag> tekstacy, by default, KDE starts only the apps you had opened when you closed KDE.
<tekteen> you can modify the sessions in the kcontrol panel under the advanced tab
<substancev> pag: how do i check what init im starting at?
<tekteen> 2
<simion314> Flare183: thx, i kiled the ktorrent but how can i stop it to try to continue the download next time i boot?
<pag> substancev, strange.. but does it start x when you tell it to?
<tekteen> substancev: the answer is 2
<tekstacy> Apperently, a few things I ran, like kbluetooth, now think I want them everytime I start
<tekteen> or is it 42?
<substancev> pag: yes.. so im guessing its not set at the right init..
<tekteen> :-)
<substancev> tekteen: 2 is multiuser gui?
<tekteen> yes
<substancev> tekteen: whats the console init.?
<substancev> man im hungover
<substancev> big time
<substancev> and i have numerous hickies on my neck and 200 dollars in the whole... no idea what happened
<tekteen> substancev: there is none however 1 is singleuser mode
<tekteen> I will look up how to change it
<tekstacy> tekteen, other then session manager, where does kde keep it
<poison--> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<substancev> pag: any ideas?
<pag> substancev, xserver should be at following runlevels: 2, 3, 4 and 5  (use sysv-rc-conf to check that)
<tekteen> tekstacy: in .kde/Autostart/
<tekstacy> Ahh, cool, thanks
<substancev> pag: god i love linux.
<substancev> pag: win32 enviornments are no fun to trouble shoot.
<pag> substancev, also, reconfuguring kdm might do the job...
<substancev> pag: how would i do that dpkg-reconfigure kdm?
 * tekstacy hugs tekteen
<tekstacy> Yay, I fixed it. thank you
<tekteen> lol
<tekteen> np
<pag> substancev, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<substancev> pag: i ran that and nothing happened
<substancev> pag: no message nothing
<pag> substancev, that probably means, it all went well.. :)
<knights> I was trying to get my nvidia TV-out working using 'Screens and Graphics' tool. It said I needed to log back in so I did. My desktop is now at 640x480 and neither the 'Screens and Graphics' tool or the resolution changer will run, probably because of the desktop size. How do I get my old desktop back?
<maverick_> hey, my files on the desktop like PDF files they don't show as icons there previews are shown instead of their icons...is there a way to show the icons instead of previews?!!
 * tekteen is bored and waiting for mp3 player to charge off the usb
<maverick_> help
<substancev> pag: /etc/init.d/kdm restart blinks the screen and gives me a blank screen with cursor
<tekteen> !resolutionfix | knights
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutionfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !resolution | knights
<ubotu> knights: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tekstacy> knights, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tekstacy> er sudo dpkg.....
 * maverick_ 
<knights> tekstacy: OK, same command if I'm using the binary NV driver?
 * maverick_ .
<pag> substancev, oh.. I must admit I'm out of ideas then... sorry.
<pag> maverick_, please, be patient.
<tekstacy> um, sure......
<maverick_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tekstacy> I think it is
<TheGentleman> anyone knows why I cannot see avaliable wifi networks with knetworkmanager, while "iwlist ath0 scanning" shows several networks available?
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: most common fix seems to be to comment out the wifi interface from /etc/network/interfaces
<pag> maverick_, kcontrol -> KDE comp. -> File Manager -> Previews -> set the "maximum file size" to zero
<TheGentleman> going to have a look Lynoure .......
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: networkmanager has known throuble configuring interfaces that are already configured in that file. Try it out, cannot hurt as you can always uncomment the changes
<TheGentleman> ok, tahnks Lynoure
<Tm_T> maverick_: have you tried #kde ?
<maverick_> pag: thanks a lot, it was so confusing for me
<maverick_> Tm_T: should i?!
<maverick_> Tm_T:   :D
<pag> maverick_, np :)
<Tm_T> maverick_: if you don't get it working, then yes
<maverick_> Tm_T: it's working thanks though
<Tm_T> roger
<TheGentleman> Lynoure, what exactly do I have to comment out in the interfaces file?
<TheGentleman> Lynoure, I can't see any "wifi" line there.
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: If you pastebin the contents, I can show you, but pretty much anything except loopback is ok.
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: I cannot see anything about what you have in there, hard to say what you have :)
<TheGentleman> I can't pastebin: it's adifferent computer and it is obviously not connected....
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: Then, unless you can type it out, above was the only advice I could give. Anything except the lines for loopback
<TheGentleman> Lynoure, if you have a few minutes, i could manually copy the content of the interfaces file to pastebin
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: see http://www.lynoure.org/blog/index.php?/archives/76-Solving-the-common-NetworkManager-problem.html for an example
<TheGentleman> ok, thanks Lynoure
<TheGentleman> Lynoure, you can have a look at http://pastebin.com/d2026b4f2 if you like
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: if you want to use knetworkmanager, try commenting out everything starting from line 7
<TheGentleman> i will try Lynoure .  By the way, are there alternatives available to knetworkmanager?
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: Not using it is a popular alternative. :)  It all depends on what you are comfortable with.
<Lynoure> and what you need to connect to, too.  (Though it has been a year or so since I used anything except manual configuration or knetworkmanager)
<TheGentleman> Lynoure, I'd be comfortable with anything wich works and lets me use my wifi connection on my laptop!
<spoolk> kk
<ubuntu> salut tout le monde
<ubuntu> ??
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: Then you seem to be an a right track already.
<ubuntu> server uk?
<amnesiac> amnesiac is in the house ...running a bugy gutsy gibbon on the box ...but.it is nice ..THE GiBbON rules!
<TheGentleman> Lynoure, I'm happy to let you know your suggestion worked fine and my laptop is now connected!  well, Thanks....
<substancev> quit
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: That's good to hear. :)
<TheGentleman> I guess this malfunction with knetworkmanager is well known and already reported as a serious bug
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: It has been around since Dapper, and I made a lot of noise about it then... So I suppose it would have gotten changed if it was going to. It's not necessarily a bug, sometimes you want networkmanager to keep its paws off some interfacees
<TheGentleman> Lynoure, well, than it means the official documentation (at least in ubuntu) needs some addition to help people like me....  ;-)
<TheGentleman> i wouldn't have solved this issue without your help... and I already read dozens of man pages, wikis and so on
<Dresken__> Kubuntu keeps loading my motherboard soundcard as the default one, is there a way to remove that completely from the system and make it only have my creative soundcard?
<Lynoure> TheGentleman: it was common enough problem a year ago that I felt I had to blog about it as I had spend a day or so getting it work for myself. Yes, it should be made somehow easier.
<knights> Can I get PAL svideo TV-output under gutsy just using the nvidia-settings or will I have to edit xorg.conf?
<Jack111> hi
<Jack111> i have got the problem that xorg sometimes runs at 60-90 %cpu load when i switch on opera...
<hambobo> how do i upgrade feisty fawn to gutsy
<NickPresta> Jack111, can you say for sure this only happens with Opera? Are you sure there are no other processes or applications that could be causing this cpu load?
<NickPresta> !upgrade | Jack111
<ubotu> Jack111: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<NickPresta> gah, sorry, hambobo look at the link above ^
<heinkel_111> Jack111: solution, use konqueror ;)
<Jack111> NickPresta: yes, pretty much only, the thing is opera has some nice things, so just handy
<NickPresta> Jack111, I understand. I (used to) like Opera too :)
<NickPresta> Jack111, does this load jump only when you start Opera or even when you use it and such?
<Jack111> apart, akregator sometimes crashes and doesnt really work for me..so whats a good reader for rss feeds?
<Jack111> NickPresta: as long as i use it but sometimes it goes down after a while ...
<shearn89> anyone know which packages i need to install to get the base kde4 desktop?
<Radi01>  Any idea as to why I lost sound notifications in pidgin/No one home in the pidgin channel.
<Jack111> another question, which font do you guys think is most reader friendly?
<shearn89> Jack111: sans.
<Jack111> for screen reading?
<shearn89> screen reading?
<Dresken> Any idea how to set a sound card as the default sound card instead of the motherboards built in one>?
<shearn89> Jack111: whats that?
<Jack111> shearn89: is sans the name of the font or just the type of sans font?
<shearn89> Jack111: sans is the name (i think). It is in Ubuntu, not sure whether its diff. in K.
<yhoel> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<yhoel> que hay de nuevo
<shearn89> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<yhoel> como configuro el sonido en mi pc con linux
<MilitantPotat1> Hey, how do I enable boot logging?
<sledge> /dev/md0              917G  336G  582G  37%
<sledge> I like. :D
<angel> !de | me
<ubotu> me: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DexterF> upgrade erased the Windows GRUB entry, can I rescan or do I need to edit maunally?
<Flare183> dexterf:> reinstall grub
<Flare183> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Tm_T> DexterF: both goes
<aceler> Well... when I start IRKick, lircd dies....
<ksal> hi
<ksal> yesterday i asked how can ichange label of a disk
<ksal> i changed it in dolphin and changes are notable only in dolphin
<ksal> anywhere else (kickoff) it has old name still
<ksal> so, somebody has any idea where i can change it?
<ksal> it's not in fstab anyway
<biovore> ksal: I think it has to do with the drive's volume label
<ksal> hmm, so how can i change it?
<ksal> i hope you understand that by label i meant name of a disk i.e. Kubuntu
<biovore> Iksal:  think it has something to do with vol_id   (sudo vol_id </dev/hda1 or /dev/sda1>
<biovore> will print out the volume ID info for the device..
<biovore> volname will print the info for iso9660 filesystems
<MilitantPotato> Can someone tell me how to enable boot logging?
<Dresken> Bleh, now Kubuntu won't detect my sound card at all, anyone has any idea on how to fix this?
<jpatrick> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MilitantPotato> I've already tried setting /etc/default/bootlogd to yes
<hambobo> is this right http://pastebin.com/d7027eb80
<jpatrick> hambobo: in theory, yes, practise; no
<MilitantPotato> hambobo: way different from what I have
<MilitantPotato> http://pastebin.com/d4714f4be
<MilitantPotato> thats mine for XP
<MilitantPotato> Don't recommend copying mine though
<MilitantPotato> wait I'm seeing things
<ciacon> hi folks - can someone help me?? I did the following from the Terminal: "ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" --> "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted"
<kinderen> hoi
<ciacon> how does that happen?
<kinderen> how's live
<MilitantPotato> lack of sudo?
<biovore> Network interface isn't active
<ciacon> MilitantPotato: same result for sodu
<heinkel_111> !pastebin > heinkel_111
<MilitantPotato> is your net card enabled?
<heinkel_111> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ciacon> eth0 and ppp0 up
<biovore> sudo mii_tool
<biovore> should tell you if you have a link or not.
<greco> salve !
<ciacon> biovore: "link ok"
<ciacon> biovore: "eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok"
<ciacon> biovore: any other hints??
<atlfalcons866> is kde and gnome the same speed
<biovore> ciacon: not of the top of my head.. I have seen this problem before.. But I remember what it was..  Was something stupid..
<hectorber> declan like kyle's best friend..
<MilitantPotato> -***********************************`--*******
<ciacon> biovore: I'm transcoding a vid @ the moment, but I'll try the banal reboot now in a few minutes;-)
<ksal> biovore: it shows, that partition doesn't have any label
<egulcin> hi
<egulcin> I have sound problem
<egulcin> can you help me
<egulcin> I am turkish
<hectorber> I think gnome is a little faster but kde is much more interesting
<ksal> biovore: i'll chek man of vol_id for some info of changing labels
<ksal> egulcin: what's the matter?
<ksal> hectorber: and more powerfull :)
<Exilant> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ksal> xD
<ciacon> biovore: I did "sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop" - that killed the problem
<biovore> haha.. firewall your self.. haha
<ksal> biovore: hmm it seems that vol_id can only print info about drive
<biovore> ksal: depends on the filesystem.. for ext2/3 you can use tunefs to set it..
<Concerned> hi folks....Im trying to get wireless networking to work! My card is ralink based
<ksal> o, thanks
<Concerned> any ideas?
<ionus> someone please help me with install a theme in kubuntu
<NickPresta> !themes | ionus
<ubotu> ionus: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rodrigo> ola
<ahmad> i have toshiba laptop with Realtek High Definition Audio suond card but there is no suond
<ahmad> helllllllllllllllllllp
<atlfalcons866> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ignoramus> hello all... need help converting video files...  I am making screencasts with Krecordmydesktop.  They get saved as .ogg files.  When i convert them to .avi to edit, they look terrible.  any ideas?
<ignoramus> btw, i am using mencoder to convert the files
<ahmad>  i have toshiba laptop with Realtek High Definition Audio suond card but there is no suond
<Radi01>  I have Ubuntu,it Rocks/Just installed Kbuntu,it Rocks 2wice.
<Exilant> ignoramus: probably you need a higher bitrate, it's an art i don't understand to get it done well, though
<ignoramus> ahmad: have you enabled all sound devices in KMixer?
<ignoramus> exilant: that's what im thinking, too.  Unfortunately, krecordmydesktop does not offer any qualities or alternative filetypes :(
<ignoramus> ahmad: is your sound card being recognized? " sudo asoundconf list "
<Exilant> ignoramus: can't you view the oggfiles directly?
<ignoramus> exilant: yeah - they play fine in vlc, kaffeine, etc.  But when i need to edit the screencasts, editors like kino or cinelerra can't read .ogg files
<ignoramus> hence the need for conversion :/
<Exilant> yeah
<Exilant> dunno though, only converted my science videos so far, where quality was not an issue
<ignoramus> exilant: did you use a movie editor?
<Exilant> no, combined frames created by simulation programs
<Exilant> and then compressed them
<ignoramus> exilant: sounds like a lot work
<Exilant> creating the video was quite easy that way, mencoder has some plugin to read multiple numbered jpg/png/bmp files
<ignoramus> exilant: mencoder is pretty good at converting, i will admit... did you know there's a GUI frontend for it?  Just found it today... much easier than looking up all the commands!
<ignoramus> vzduch: hi there!  do you know anything about converting video files?  You're pretty good with other stuff...
<vzduch> depends on what you're up to
<ignoramus> well...
<ahmad> no just intel card written
<ignoramus> i'm converting .ogg files to something a video editor can read (like .avi or DV), but the quality is so poor once they've been converted.  any ideas?
<ignoramus> vzduch: the original .ogg file quality is very clear
<vzduch> I guess you should use lossless MPEG4 if your editor can handle that
<ignoramus> vzduch: i'm using Kino, and it only handles .smil, rawDV, and .avi... :/
<raylu> where is the screen resolution setting for the users stored?
<vzduch> .avi is a container format for various codecs..
<raylu> alternatively, why does switching screen resolutions cause my monitor to give "no valid input?"
<ignoramus> raylu: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raylu> ignoramus, no, that's the specification for screen resolution; i mean the settings for the user
<raylu> i have 1280x1024 configured, but I want a user to login with 1024x768
<ignoramus> raylu: oh. nm
<Dr_willis> Users can have their own.. but not sure where those are saved. :)
<raylu> =\
<Dr_willis> I just set the login screen to the lcd  max. and  leave it at that.
<raylu> then does anyone know why setting it to 1280x1024 for the first time works but changing resolutions causes my monitor to say "No valid input?"
<ignoramus> vzduch: i know... but what can i do to get the video editor to convert my files without losing so much quality?  or am i just stuck?
<raylu> ignoramus, have you tried MediaCoder? or does that not run on linux?
<Radi01> Will DeveDe work on kbuntu?
<ignoramus> raylu: haven't tried it ... I install Mencoder, per the advice of everyone on ubuntuforums
<Dr_willis> going from one lossy for format to another. will always degrade things a bit i hear.
<_julio> que pasa psa psa
<ignoramus> radi01: http://blogcritics.org/archives/2007/02/05/150718.php
<Dr_willis> of course i mess with recorded tv shows mainly.. so the loss isent that big a loss.
<Radi01> k,thanks
<Dr_willis> I tend to use that avidumix or whatever its called.
<_julio> my hard disk is dead noooooooooooooooo
<ignoramus> dr_willis: i tried that program, but it seems a bit complicated.  I just need to truncate and edit parts out of videos... nothing special. Its just that quality *really* suffers when converting from .ogg to a DV file
<vzduch> Dr_willis: avidemux
<_kjulio> donde puede comprar un  HD para laptop barato y bueno
<ignoramus> avidemux is what was recommended to me before, but Kino is really good for beginners at video editing
<ignoramus> _kjulio: www.newegg.com
<_kjulio> al gun lugar en san isidro o sandiego
<ignoramus> _kjulio: no importante donde
<Dr_willis> i dont really edit.. I just convert. :)
<_kjulio> para mi si vivo en tijuana
<Radi01> avidumix?..for dvd's?
<_kjulio> aqui en tijuana es demasiado caro
<Radi01> oh k..ignore me.
<ignoramus> dr_willis: i never did either, but i just installed krecordmydesktop, and its really cool for creating screencasts.  Just the part about editing them sucks =/
<Dr_willis> dont make mistakes. :)
<raylu> I get the feeling my xorg.conf is borked
<Dr_willis> raylu,  i was thinking there was a setting that had to be in xorg.conf in order for the user to change the res.
<Dr_willis> somthing to do with xrand?
<raylu> xrandr - primitive command line interface to RandR extension
<_kjulio> i need going the defcon conference 2008 in the vegas
<Radi01> vzduch: does it work better than devede?
<ignoramus> _kjulio: ?http://mx.yahoo.com/?
<ignoramus> _kjulio: eres en tijuana ahora?
<_kjulio> si
<_kjulio> yes
<vzduch> Radi01: no idea.. I just happen to know the name
<vzduch> !es | ignoramus, _kjulio
<ubotu> ignoramus, _kjulio: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<Radi01> K,thanks/Im on the site but I dont want to break my sys.
<vzduch> Radi01: should be available as a package
<ignoramus> _kjulio: apesadumbrado no sé. =(
<miknic> hello people
<surgy> hi
<Radi01> I see it says it will work on all sys but dont know about kbuntu being it is finiky to other pgms.
<miknic> what are you doing  here
<ignoramus> vzduch: sorry, just trying to help
<surgy> anyone wanna join me for an idepth discussion on the topic of starcraft, join #kubuntu-offtopic :
<vzduch> ignoramus: no problem w/ that, but in English, please, or in query or in #kubuntu-es :)
<ignoramus> vzduch: gotcha ..... np
<miknic> jjaa ok
<riri> is talking about hardy here ?
<raylu> also worth noting: xfce ran fine
<ardchoille> xfce is nice
<raylu> i'm guessing it doesn't try to reconfigure the display
<vzduch> it is.. but *buntu used to have some bugs w/ XFce quite a while ago
<vzduch> back in Hoary when there was no Xubuntu yet, e.g., there was something that caused Gnome to interfere w/ XFce
<raylu> Dr_willis, RANDR is listed by xdpyinfo
<Arelis> How do i set my default browser?
<ardchoille> Arelis: System Settings > Default Applications
<Arelis> ardchoille: I don't have system settings at the moment.. how do i install it?
<ardchoille> Arelis: You on Gutsy?
<raylu> ok...I think I know what the problem is... but I need to know how to disable one of my displays
<Arelis> ardchoille: Yes.
<raylu> my setup is actually a laptop connected by VGA to a monitor; the laptop's screen is broken and
<raylu> xrandr --output LVDS --off works, but only for that session
<sstchur> how com alt + f2 doesn't seem to work in KDE4?  is that by design, or because the software is still beta?
<raylu> sstchur, actually, I believe alt+f2 is a *ubuntu thing
<ardchoille> Arelis: Then you should have System Settings, alt+f2, type in systemsettings
<Arelis> ardchoille: naw, i didn't install kubuntu-desktop, but kde-core. So i installed just the core of KDE
<ardchoille> raylu: no, alt+f2 is not a kubuntu thing
<raylu> oh :(
<ardchoille> Arelis: alt+f2, type in kcontrol, go to KDE Components > Default Applications
<sstchur> raylu: oh, that would answer it then
<raylu> er...it doesn't :P
<Arelis> ardchoille: the Default applications thing is not there
<ardchoille> sstchur: install an rc1 desktop should tell you that there will be certain problems ;)
<Radi01> They have it here http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1840 Thanks vzduch.
<ward_> Hi guys, Just installed Kubuntu 7.04 on my hard disc
<vzduch> ward_: why not 7.10?
<ward_> Now I need to update with  Adept?
<raylu> ward_, yes
<ward_> Because this was hte version I had on my bureau
<ward_> 'desk'
<ardchoille> Arelis: Then I think you're out of luck since you didn't install kubuntu-desktop
<ward_> Is it good as graphic designer to install my Adobe CS3 design premium on Kubuntu?
<ward_> Or is it better to use windows?
<ardchoille> ward_: It's never beter to use Windows, IMHO
<ward_> So you should advice me Kubuntu :) ?
<simion314> stdin: hi, are you there?
<ardchoille> ward_: What exactly do you design? I use gimp for all graphics design.
<ward_> Photoshop / Illustrator
<bjwebb> hihi
<bjwebb> how do i get it to foreably fix apt, removing packages?
<raylu> bjwebb, ..huh?
<bjwebb> like apt-get -f install
<raylu> Does anyone know how to get the equivalent of "xrandr --output LVDS --off" into my xorg.conf?
<raylu> bjwebb, why won't it remove something?
<bjwebb> raylu: because its broke
<bjwebb> i want to tell it to do whatever it takes to fix it
<bjwebb> including removing packages
<ward_> Question I have A disc :c & a disc :d  in my pc. Can I set up a file server that accesses the C disc and maybe other external hard drives?
<raylu> right..."because it's broke" is really not helping; paste the error
<Dr_willis> ward_,   you can mount and access windows drives from linux.. so yes.
<raylu> ward_, with other linux machines or windows?
<ward_> I mean can I acces from kubuntu my windows driv
<ward_> e
 * ward_ test
<Dr_willis> ward_,  linux can read/write to windows filesystems so yes...
<bjwebb> http://pastebin.ca/796229
<bjwebb> raylu: sorry, i jsut thought it was a very genearl question that could be answered easily
<raylu> ward_, yes, google "ifs ext"
<raylu> bjwebb, er...do you want kde4 installed or uninstalled?
<bjwebb> either
<bjwebb> i don't care
<bjwebb> i installed it a while ago
<raylu> then just uninstall it?
<bjwebb> and all ive done recently is done apt-get update
<bjwebb> raylu: but will it whilst apt is broke?
<raylu> apt isn't broken, it's just that
<raylu> two of the packages are modifying the same ifle
<raylu> *file
<ward_> And can I also acces
<ward_> External hard drives?
<bjwebb> no but apt won't let me do much
<ward_> And wich prorgam do I need to use to for example write files from my network to this linux pc on the hdd
<bjwebb> nvm i think ive fixed it
<raylu> ward_, from windows machines or linux machines?
<raylu> and yes, you can access external HDs; these are USB, i assume?
<ward_> yes
<ward_> USB
<ward_> oh damn
<ward_> I have a problem :(
<ward_> There was an error isntalling MP3 support. You need to install the package "libxine1-fmpeg" manually.
<ardchoille> ward_: sudo apt-get install libxine1-fmpeg
<ward_> how to do?
<ward_> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ward_> It's my first time.
<ardchoille> ward_: open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install libxine1-fmpeg
<ardchoille> That will install libxine1-fmpeg for you
<Dr_willis> time to get out some Bash/Linux tutorials. :)
<ardchoille> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dr_willis> i forget which ones are all in the bots library. ;P
<hydrogen> or
<hydrogen> use adept
<ardchoille> ward_: Actually, I believe it's libxine1-ffmpeg
<hydrogen> as much as we hate to do so
<Dr_willis> adept is for wimps! :P
<ward_> ubotu :p thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p thanks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hydrogen> yep.. because everyone that uses a gui is a wimp
<hydrogen> the fact that they have a monitor that displays more than shades or gray with a resolution of higher than 80x24 has nothing to do with it
<ardchoille> I find adept extremely sluggish, I like synaptic
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  you and most people.. Not sure why its like.. click.. wait 10 sec... click next package... and so on..
<ardchoille> Yeah
<ward_> sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<Dr_willis> real men use Serial terminals plugged into their.. noses. :P
<ward_> Esudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<ward_> damn
<ward_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc
<Dr_willis> close any other programs that are trying to install stuff. adept/ synaptic/ update/ugrader tools.
<ardchoille> I remember seeing ksynaptic a while back.. not sure why it's not in kubuntu.
<Ashex> Anyone compiled moviefly?
<Ashex> The .deb package doesn't work for me. And when I tried compiling I got this error when running ./configure, http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/11/22/windows-software-linux-software/
<Ashex> Er
<Ashex> >.<
<Ashex> configure: error: failed to find required module stringtemplate
<ward_> Maybe he shows the error because
<ward_> Adept  is updating?
<ardchoille> ward_: Right. You can't have more than one package manager front-end opened at a time
<ward_> Then I have to wait.
<ward_> "update finished" aha nice
<ardchoille> ward_: Wait for adept to finish, then close it and you can apt-get
<ward_> nice I installed my first program.
<ward_> Thanks for help.
<ardchoille> ward_: :)
<dsmith_> kubuntu locksup after a period of say a few hours when I walk away from it, any thoughts on where to start to look for issues?
<ward_> I would like to make a "file program". Is that possible?
<ardchoille> dsmith_: Is it locking and requiring a password to unlock, or does it just freeze?
<Exilant> dsmith_: probably some suspend to ram/disk stuff
<ward_> so when I put this pc on I can send with my notebook files to a hard driver internal / external.
<ardchoille> ward_: Please elaborate
<dsmith_> in the past, I was using the sceen saver. I just now shut it off..
<Ashex> Does kubuntu take longer then usual to shutdown with Gutsy for anyone else?
<Ashex> Or is it just me?
<dsmith_> Exilant: I was thinking along those lines
<dsmith_> this is a laptop
<ward_> how you mean??
<ward_> elaborate..
<ward_> work out..
<ardchoille> ward_: You can use the file manager for that, and you need to learn more about mounting file systems
<ardchoille> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Dr_willis> Time to start learning the FUNdaMENTALS
<ward_> !thanks bot :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks bot :p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: :)
<Radi01> loo
<ward_> You mean I have to make myself another partition?
<Dr_willis> You normally install linux to its own partition..
<ardchoille> ward_: I recommend these two sites to start with:  http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php  and  http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/index/C/index.html
<BanisterKelly> Is there a way to have Kubuntu shrink down its windows so I can use 800x600?
<ward_> Is there also a dutch site of that faq?
<ardchoille> ward_: I believe there is a Dutch ubuntu channel, but I don't remember the factoid trigger. Dr_willis ?
<thE_oNE>  I'm about to follow http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon to install my ati mobile radeon 9000 graphics card + the 3d desktop(Beryl) any other suggestions - better driver install guides?
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Usually you can just resize windows and they'll remember that new size
<dsmith_> ardchoille: it just freezes
<ardchoille> !ati | thE_oNE
<thE_oNE> ok thanks did try there was dead :(
<BanisterKelly> Well, some things I run in 800x600 are too big and go off the screen.  I am trying to get used to 1024x768.
<ubotu> thE_oNE: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thE_oNE> Thanks
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: you can alt+right-click to resize a window
<BanisterKelly> I use an nvidia g-force on this PC.  128MB AGP
<ward_> lala
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<ward_> Linux is nice
<BanisterKelly> Not that I know of,  Fresh install.
<ardchoille> !nvidia | BanisterKelly Have a look here:
<ubotu> BanisterKelly Have a look here:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BanisterKelly> Live CD 7.10 install.
<BanisterKelly> I am there.
<ardchoille> Ok
<BanisterKelly> I clicked on it the first time it appeared.
<BanisterKelly> Sweet.  No more having to go to text mode to install drivers.  lol
<thE_oNE> anyone using Beryl on Kubu?
<ardchoille> !beryl | thE_oNE
<ubotu> thE_oNE: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ardchoille> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<thE_oNE> ah great thanks for the info
<BanisterKelly> I am confused.
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: ?
<thE_oNE> Compiz is sexy guys
<BanisterKelly> It says to go to advanced tab and there is no advanced tab under system settings.
<BanisterKelly> Says to go to restricted drivers.
<BanisterKelly> Don't see it.
<BanisterKelly> As of Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) the recommended way to install the binary driver is to open System Settings KMenu → System Settings, go to the Advanced tab and click Restricted Drivers. Then click the Administrator Mode button and check the box marked Enable to install the driver. This should install the right package for your card and set it up for you.
<BanisterKelly> I think they left something out.
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Your system settings only has the General tab?
<BanisterKelly> No tabs at all.
<BanisterKelly> Just a start menu like the Windows 9x does.
<BanisterKelly> But it looks all different, of course.
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Which version of Kubuntu are you running? lsb_release | grep Release
<ward_> Ok i'm going to sleep.
<BanisterKelly> I installed from Kubuntu Live CD I downloaded this mornin.
<ward_> Thanks for help guys.
<ward_> CU
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Yes, but which release? 7.10? 7.04? Earlier?
<ardchoille> ward_: Good night
<ward_> Thanks ciaaoo
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Which nvidia card do you have?
<BanisterKelly> lsb_release
<BanisterKelly> No LSB modules are available.
<BanisterKelly> lsb_release
<BanisterKelly> No LSB modules are available.
<BanisterKelly> lsb_release
<BanisterKelly> No LSB modules are available.
<ardchoille> lsb_release | grep Release
<andy_123> hi there
<thE_oNE> No LSB modules are available here also
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Sorry, my fault:  lsb_release -a | grep Release
<BanisterKelly> brb
<thE_oNE> ah
<BanisterKelly> I need to get the Mrs.
<andy_123> is it possible to use thinderbird with local email delivery?
<BanisterKelly> I am running nvidia g-force fx5200
<BanisterKelly> Be right back.
<neville> :/
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: When you get back, I can walk you through installing the nvidia drivers for that card if you want.
<Kohlrabi> "sudo envy -t"? *cough*
<ardchoille> Envy is neither supported nor needed
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Kohlrabi> hm?
<Kohlrabi> OK, sorry :(
<BanisterKelly> lsb_release -a | grep Release
<BanisterKelly> No LSB modules are available.
<BanisterKelly> Release:        7.10
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: That's Gutsy. No idea why your system settings has no Advanced tab :(
<BanisterKelly> I know I went to do updates and it kept crashing on a fresh install.  Something about something.  Cannot remember.
<beefjerky> i am having problems with Knetworkmanager - it used to automatically connect to my wifi network.  Now it starts, and immediately goes to the white box with an X in it.  Upon right-clicking, and clicking on my
<BanisterKelly> Ready. to install drivers.
<beefjerky> SSID, it will connect
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Well, I can walk you through installing nvidia drivers via the command line, it's up to you
<BanisterKelly> Lets try it.
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Ok, open a terminal
 * Dr_willis is back
<beefjerky> Also, there's a new entry under "wireless networks": hpsetup - wtf is this?
<beefjerky> i just want it to auto-connect like it did before
<BanisterKelly> Ready
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Let's make sure your restricted modules are installed: apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` | grep Installed
<BanisterKelly> bash: pt-cache: command not found
<ardchoille> you missed the "a"
<ardchoille> apt-cache, not pt-cache
<BanisterKelly> Installed: 2.6.22.4-14.10
<bascule> beefjerky: is it in the trusted networks?
<beefjerky> bascule: yes
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Good, now we'll install the drivers: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<beefjerky> bascule: there is a black X next to my SSID now, though =/
<bascule> isn't that the connected indicator?
<beefjerky> bascule: you know what - it probably is :)
<bascule> :)
<bascule> is the pass[hrase saved?
<beefjerky> bascule: but why is there this "hpsetup" listed?
<beefjerky> bascule: yup, once i click on my SSID, it will connect without having to enter the WPA
<BanisterKelly> Done.
<BanisterKelly> Thank you for the help.
<bascule> that sounds like a wi-fi printer hp, just a guess
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Now we need to enable the drivers: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: We're not done yet :)
<beefjerky> bascule: yeah, but I don't have one, and there's no other houses around me... this problem started when i took my laptop out and connected to other wireless networks
<BanisterKelly> Warning: your X configuration has been succesfully changed.
<BanisterKelly> In order to take full advantage of the changes, X needs to
<BanisterKelly> be restarted.
<bascule> beefjerky: try removing them from the trusted networks, the other wi-fis that is
<beefjerky> bascule: now i have this weird entry under "wireless networks" (doesn't really bother me), and it won't connect automatically
<beefjerky> bascule: the other one isn't listed in trusted or untrusted ... weird, huh?
<BanisterKelly> Ready.
<BanisterKelly> Do I reboot now?
<bascule> beefjerky: yeah, every network i habe ever connected to is in my list
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Ok, now open xorg.conf for editing: kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BanisterKelly> Opened
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Ok, in kate, go to the section marked: Section "Device" and you'll see the current Driver (it's probably nv)
<beefjerky> bascule: what should my "default gateway" be set to?
<bascule> the wpa you are using
<bascule> wap rather
<beefjerky> bascule: the ip assigned by the router?
<BanisterKelly> Section "Device"
<bascule> no the router's IP
<BanisterKelly> 	Identifier	"nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"
<BanisterKelly> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<BanisterKelly> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<BanisterKelly> EndSection
<beefjerky> as in 192.168.1.X?
<bascule> yes
<beefjerky> bascule: i should enter the same IP that i would enter in a URL bar to access my router config page?
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: ok, you can restart xorg now, close/save all work and do: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<bascule> beefjerky: exactly
<TimS> I am looking for a cheap 20gb MP3/Video player compatible with linux, any recomendations
<_michael> Hello I'm looking to upgrade to Gutsy, but I certainly don't want the full contents of the kubuntu-desktop meta package. Is there a way to upgrade only upgrading packages I currently have installed.
<beefjerky> bascule: do i need to enter anything in "domain name"?
<ardchoille> _michael: Are you running Kubuntu now?
<Mr_President> hi everybody!
<bascule> beefjerky: no not really unless you use multiple hosts ina domain that isn't in DNS records :)
<beefjerky> bascule: nope... at least no problems there =)
<beefjerky> bascule: ok, now that "hpsetup" has disappeared!  very strange
<Exilant> _michael: there is, but dependencies just run amok if the metapackages aren't there
<bascule> _michael: it will only update what is there in erms of downloads and installs, the packae lists reflect all updated versions though
<Shao`> Anyone gotten a HP PSC 1110 to work with kooka and/or xsane here? It's recognized but kooka says it's not a sane scanner, and xsane just locks up when trying to select the scanner
<gustavo> hi! can someone give a iptables basic rules? (for security) like anti-dos attack, ping of death... something like it?
<_michael> ardchoille: Yes 7.04 and I don't want everything in kubuntu-desktop to be installed again since I've removed many things from it. Should I just manually edit my sources.list and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<bascule> beefjerky: well I dunno what it was so I am kind of glad to here that
<beefjerky> bascule: me too - now is there a way i can test to see if it will auto-connect to my network?
<ardchoille> _michael: I think even that will cause problems. you really need to have the meta-package installed to have a safer upgrade
<bascule> beefjerky: sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager
<_michael> ardchoille: Ok then is it better to upgrade off of the alternate cd or from the internet?
<ardchoille> _michael: Seeing that the packages in the repos are more current than those of the cd, I feel it's better to upgrade from the internet so you don't double your work.
<ardchoille> !upgrade | _michael
<ubotu> _michael: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_michael> ardchoille: Ok then thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<Mr_President> does kubuntu installer have a built-in partitioning manager?
<Mr_President> i tjink i'm gonna need it to create my / partition...
<ardchoille> Mr_President: Yes, the isntaller has a partitioner.
<ardchoille> Unless you have special needs, the installer will handle that for you
<Mr_President> oh, thanks for the help ;)
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: How is everything with the new drivers?
<BanisterKelly> SO far no problems.
<BanisterKelly> Can I use the 3D cube effect with the new drivers?
<ardchoille> You should be able to
<BanisterKelly> Okay.  I am looking it up now.
<BanisterKelly> One thing I like so far is LInux has quite a selection of interesting programs.
<BanisterKelly> I am installing 48 under Edutainment.
<ardchoille> Yeah, the major benefit of Linux, IMHO, is the freedom to choose that which works for me.
<BanisterKelly> I am new to LInux, but so far I like what I see.
<BanisterKelly> My next challenge is to get a Windows 98 up and running.
<BanisterKelly> Virtually.
<andy_123> can anyone assist in setting up local email delivery with kmail
<andy_123> somhow it does not retrieve the mail
<andy_123> i have the mail in /var/spool/mail
<ardchoille> andy_123: I just did that yesterday
<Roey> BanisterKelly:  good luck wtih it! :)
<chx> I have managed to pair kbluetooth with my mobile phone. Browsing to obex://[08:00:1f:87:ab:d3]/ still results in an error.
<chx> Could not connect to host.
<ardchoille> andy_123: On Gutsy, /var/spool/mail is a smlink to /var/mail
<BanisterKelly> Thank you Roey
<daffa> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ardchoille> andy_123: kmail > Configure Kmail > Accounts > Add
<Shao`> Could someone please help me out with this error message: kooka: failed to open scan channel: scan/sane/hpaio ? Google gives me nada...
<andy_123> ardchoille: well, anyway kamil refuses to pick it up, also evolution and it looks like thunderbird does not have this option at all
<ionus> how to install theme
<BanisterKelly> NICE! Thank you ubotu
<ionus> theme
<ionus> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ardchoille> andy_123: What are you using for File location?
<BanisterKelly> ardchoille, ever use WIn XP?
<ardchoille> !thanks | BanisterKelly
<ubotu> BanisterKelly: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: I haven't touched a Windows OS since 2001
<BanisterKelly> I didn't know you were a bot ubotu.
<BanisterKelly> WOW!  Thats quite a while.
<BanisterKelly> I couldn't last that long.
<ardchoille> Well, I don't feel the need for Windows while Linux exists :)
<BanisterKelly> lol
<MaTiAz> In a world without fences and walls, who needs Gates and Windows? ;)
<ardchoille> MaTiAz: Exactly
<BanisterKelly> I cannot live without 98 and my most used software/games, and especially DOS mode.
<chx> I can send data to the phone with the OBEX push client but I can't browse the phone :(
<MaTiAz> BanisterKelly: you could try dosbox :P
<chx> BanisterKelly: dosbox
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: I'd be willing to bet you can find equivalent apps in Linux for your Windows apps
<chx> ardchoille: your bet is wrong, though. TortoiseCVS or SVN has no match.
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Sadly, gaming is one area where Linux is still behind the times, but it's getting better.
<neville> But this is a world WITH gates and walls, unfortunately
<BanisterKelly> I don't play alot of games and the ones I do are mostly card/board games.  Hoyle is one I have loads of.
<BanisterKelly> I don't like those war/fight everything/sports games.
<andy_123> ardchoille: file location is /var/mail/andy
<andy_123> i also tried /var/spoll/mail/andy
<andy_123> no go
<andy_123> and there is already mail in there
<ardchoille> andy_123: You probably aren't able to get a lock due to not being able to write to /var/mail/andy. I use the "None" locking method and it works fine. Tried that?
<BanisterKelly> Linux might not be big in the game department, but it does have one I will stay playing for hours.  Midssile Command.
<BanisterKelly> Missile Command
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Check out crack-attack and chromiumbsd
<BanisterKelly> Never heard of those.
<ardchoille> Addictive Linux games, they're in the repos
<NickPresta> GNU+Linux has plenty of games. Whether or not they're of the same quality or have the same popularity as commercial games for Windows, that's another story :)
<andy_123> adchoille: wow, this was it...just curious while it says 'use with care'??
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Good point
<ardchoille> andy_123: Not sure, but it has never caused a problem here.
<andy_123> oki
<andy_123> thanx, that was it then
<BanisterKelly> As long as its a game that is fun to play, it doesn't need to be smancy fancy.  lol
<Dr_willis> $50 pc games are agetting a bit pricy
<ardchoille> andy_123: You could add yourself to the mail group and then be able to use Procmail lockfile, but something about that changes each time I log into kde forcing me to fix it again, too much trouble
<Dr_willis> thenya got the tons-o-$20-a-pop-crud :)
<andy_123> ardchoille: do you know a way to use local delivery with thunderbird?
<BanisterKelly> Be back soon.
<Dr_willis> I will confess that i can get most of the pop-cap games working with wine just fine. :P
<ardchoille> andy_123: I haven't used tb in years, don't know much about it :(
<BanisterKelly> Bejeweled 2 works with Wine?
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Ah, I forgot about wine, that's another thing you may want to set up
<Dr_willis> BanisterKelly,  Hmm not sure agou that one..  Bookworm Deluxe does,  Peggle does,
 * BanisterKelly makes a note to install wine
<Dr_willis> and many others.. some dont however.
<Dr_willis> Some of those games i think are some sort of browser/flash thang.
<BanisterKelly> Be back soon.  I will look up those games and the wine program.  Thank you.  Time to fondle Google.  lol
<scrubb2000> !workspace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workspace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<juank> alguna niña de peru?
<ardchoille> I'm not sure if he needs Spanish
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<BanisterKelly> Do you know if there is a Linux version of Uno or Skip-bo?
<juank> alguien puede ayudarme
<juank> ¡?
<NickPresta> !es | juano__
<ubotu> juano__: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<andy_123> juank: aki se habla ingles
<NickPresta> sorry, *kicks tab conpletion*
<astrid> Hi. Im using amarok to play last.fm streams but the skip button is not working. Is there any amarok channel?
<NickPresta> astrid, #amarok
<astrid> hmm... obvious, thanks
<aro> #kubuntu,#ubuntu,#xubuntu
<Dr_willis> #mythbuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<navetz> how do i get a compiz button to enable compiz
<lovre> OT - does any1 know where i can get unreal tournament for linux?
<Dr_willis> isent the linux binary included on the  comercial cd's ?
<Tm_T> should be
<Dr_willis> I rember one of the unreals working that way
<Dr_willis> I aint kept up. :) I did pickup Crysis and BioShock last night
<Dr_willis> Gotta love  Day-after-thanksgiving sames
<Dr_willis> sales
<NickPresta> lovre, which unreal? The up-and-coming release of UT2007? or ut2004?
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: umm, never heard of those
<NickPresta> Tm_T, they're both great games that were recently released :)
<Tm_T> ok so not interesting
<Dr_willis> Tm_T,  youve been under a rock again.. it seems. :)
<NickPresta> Tm_T, well, the engine for Crsys, made my Crytek, is interesting, to say the least
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: I'm way too old for this
<Tm_T> NickPresta: not to me
<Dr_willis> Tm_T,  Yep. same here.. I suck at the First person shooters Online. but these are both good single player games
<Dr_willis> it seems every Nov. the game cmpanies all realase the 'best' games they been saving all year
<Craya> hi, i have installed kubuntu on a vm in windows xp ... the x window system is working just fine and resizes to my monitor width and height ... but if i change to console view (ctrl+alt+f1) the screen is just about 1/4th the size of my screen ... any ideas how to fix this ?
<lovre> NickPresta: any UT, i dont think 2k7 is available for linux yet, so i think 2k4, or even 99 will do
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: me, I tried Doom3 demo, 2 fps was best I got back then
<Dr_willis> Tm_T,  and it was so dark. you culdent tell anyway. :)(
<Dr_willis> 100+ FPS of solid darkness!
<Tm_T> Craya: you have to tell prolly to tty:s to use higher res, how, I do not know
<Dr_willis> i never did finish doom3.
<NickPresta> lovre, http://www.linuxelectrons.com/features/reviews/playing-unreal-tournament-2004-linux
<Dr_willis> well bbl. :)
<Craya> thx Tm_T ... gonna man me through :-)
<scrubb2000> What does "Workspace Down" mean on the menu that comes up when I right click on a window's title bar?
<ronnie_> Hello, attempting to upgrade to Kubuntu 7.10, but the adept updater gives and error and stops at that point, giving "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." Is this any known bug ? Someone able to give me some help with it ?
<Tm_T> ronnie_: ummm, hard to tell if it doesn't tell anything else
<lovre> NickPresta: so you are saying there is installation for linux inside a DVD for windows game?
<lovre> NickPresta: ok, thanks
<ronnie_> if I try to disable the first two packages or something that it tries to update, think that would help ? is stil la problem, and weird thing is that this seems to be a download problem, I didn't see any problems during download, and if it were, everyone would have same problem
<ardchoille> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<scrubb2000> Anybody?  Workspace down? What's it mean?
<armando> hola agien que hable español??
<NickPresta> !es | armando
<ubotu> armando: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ronnie_> gonna try to cancel the updates of acpi, acpi-support and acpid
<Tm_T> scrubb2000: if you have for example 6 workspaces, and they are set to be in 3-in-a-row then 1 is above 4 etc
<ronnie_> nope.
<scrubb2000> tm_t, workspace = desktop?
<Tm_T> scrubb2000: yes
<TimS> I have an .avi and I want to convert it and burn it to a DVD so that it is playable, how can I do this?
<Tm_T> !info k9copy
<ubotu> k9copy: DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1409 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<scrubb2000> tm_t, but when I use the "workspace down" thing, the window vanishes from all of my workspaces.
<Tm_T> TimS: see that
<TimS> Okay
<Tm_T> scrubb2000: interesting
<scrubb2000> is there a keyboard shortcut to cycle through workspaces?
<Tm_T> scrubb2000: here it is winkey-F1 etc
<scrubb2000> tm_t, I'm running compiz.  Does that change it?
<Tm_T> scrubb2000: well yes really
<Tm_T> that's huge difference
<scrubb2000> I presume they're documented somewhere for compiz?
<Tm_T> no idea, ask in #compiz-fusion
<scrubb2000> k
<Carutsu> scuse me how do i find out if i have opengl enabled? I'm using an intel i810 graphic card
<biovore> glxinfo | grep direct
<nsh> hey, where's the beef
<nsh> can i put my X windows into ascii mode?
<nsh> that would be three shades of vanilla awesome
<ardchoille> When I play music at a high volume level, it plays for a few seconds then the sound quits. A reboot fixes this but there has to be another way. How do I restart the sound system without rebooting?
<Carutsu> biovore: thank you very much!
<nsh> hello?
<NickPresta> hi, nsh
<nsh> nobody answer my question and i cry a little
<nsh> but luckly has tissue
<tung> I'm using ATI. When I install the restricted driver, the res of kdm become bigger than usual.
<tung> the second thing is that when I play a game at fullscreen mode, the display is blank.
<ronnie_> uh, is adept manager different from the commands used as apt-get ? when trying to upgrade to 7.10 by using adept manager, it fails, but when I used apt-get update and apt-get upgrade now, it works ... also gave something 'bout "packages kept back" ... anyone got an explanation to this ?
#kubuntu 2007-11-25
<astrid> Hi. Im using kubuntu 7.10 and currently / and /home are in the same partition. I want that /home point to another partition in my disc (currently, /media/Documents). I moved all files from / to /media/Documents using konqueror and changed fstab, but after reboot  kde couldnt start, so i had to restore fstab. How can i change the location of /home??
<Radi01> .
<ronnie_> astrid: I'm not sure, but I think perhaps that's something need to be changed when you make the user/group..
<ronnie_> so, does anyone have an idea why adept manager behaves differently from command-line usage ?
<ronnie_> kind of annoying when you've finally found a usable linux for someone that doesn't spend 22hours of the day nerding by the computer, and the so-called super stability everyone talks 'bout breaks in a thousand pieces..
<Tm_T> ronnie_: erm?
<ronnie_> *sigh*
<Exilant> i doubt adept calls apt-get
<Tm_T> adept and apt-get are totally different apps
<Tm_T> there's no command-line usage in adept really
<ronnie_> they are ? how come ?
<Exilant> i think they both call dpk and stuff
<Tm_T> ronnie_: there's like 100 different apps you can use for apt
<Tm_T> ronnie_: most famous are: adept, synaptic, apt-get, aptitude and wajig
<ronnie_> dpk is a system general to debian, and apt is for ubuntu ?
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> apt uses dpkg
<ronnie_> oh ok
<posingaspopular> hey all I have a philips go gear on mp3 player and everytime i try to mount it I get the following error: mount:wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sde1, missing codepage or helper program
<ronnie_> wich system would be the easiest, yet most reliable for updating/upgrading ?
<Tm_T> posingaspopular: what filesystem it has?
<posingaspopular> i should mention it is one of those 'OMG windows is awesome!!one1' types
<posingaspopular> Tm_T: fat32
<Tm_T> ronnie_: I would say wajig, but for you prolly synaptic
<posingaspopular> i can paste the dmesg | tail output
<ronnie_> Tm_T: thanks. wajig, is that command-line based ?
<Tm_T> yes, actually it is just "wrapper" for apt-get and friends
<ronnie_> I'm not new to linux, just been quite a while since I played around with it, and have been impressed over the user-friendly kubuntu.
<Tm_T> roger
<ronnie_> if I remove adept from my system, and install synaptic, will it behave the same way? I'm thinking of when new packages are available, will it give a warning ?
<darkness_s> hi everybody
<Exilant> ronnie_: yes, they are pretty similar
<darkness_s> hey, if i install gnome in kubuntu, should i leave kdm as default, or should i choose gdm?
<Exilant> synaptic is quite good
<sam64> how can I make OpenGL work in gutsy?
<posingaspopular> darkness_s: depends on if you want gnome or kde as your desktop manager
<ronnie_> Exilant: great thanks, I also see adept has several packages, adept, adept-manager, adept-updater etc, is synaptic one complete of all these ?
<darkness_s> posingaspopular: i want to keep kde, but i want to test gnome
<Exilant> ronnie_: i think so, though it might require some extra packages on a really pure kde system
<posingaspopular> im pretty sure you can swap out between dm's if you want at login
<ronnie_> Exilant: Ok thank you
<darkness_s> posingaspopular: thanks
<excitatory> darm
<excitatory> ,
<excitatory> argh
<excitatory> darkness_s: download the ubuntu livecd and give gnome a try..if you want to install it, keeping kdm will work just fine.. but as posingaspopular said, if you end up going gnome full time, it would probably make more sense to switch to gdm
<joseph> i just downloaded google earth linux and its sitting on my desktop as a .bin   how do i install it?
<joseph> i just downloaded google earth linux and its sitting on my desktop as a .bin   how do i install it?
<michael> just installed kubuntu  and finished the updates and all. When adept was done, it told me that there was a new version available and to click next to continue
<needles> hi there, im trying to burn an mpeg to dvd media
<needles> i dont seem to know a program for linux that does that
<ronnie_> joseph: can you rightclick it and see if the DM can choose program to run it with ?
<needles> would anyone be able to offer some suggestions?
<ronnie_> needles: K3B
<needles> k3b doesn't author mpegs
<joseph> open with wine or open with other
<needles> ronnie_: i mean like, mpeg to dvd format for a dvd player
<ardchoille> needles: iirc, devede can do that
<ronnie_> needles: hm, I was sure k3b handled that, but I could be wrong hehe
<darkness_s> excitatory: thank you
<tazz> i am using kubuntu 7.10, how do i findout my dbus version?
<michael> just installed kubuntu  7.10 and the static in the sound is terrible
<michael> is there a fix?
<needles> ardchoille: does devede just make an iso image?
<darkness_s> needles: you can use dvdauthor, it is command line only though.
<ardchoille> needles: yes
<excitatory> joseph: the website has instructions, but generally you make it executable (chmod +x nameofbinfile.bin) then run it: sudo ./nameofbinfile.bin
<ardchoille> tazz: apt-cache policy dbus
<needles> ardchoille: ah, i see
<michael> just installed kubuntu  7.10 and the static in the sound is terrible
<michael> is there a fix?
<needles> what about a nero-esque program that just transcodes and burns to dvd as it goes along?
<excitatory> joseph: getdeb.net might have a deb as well..
<excitatory> michael: open up kmix (click the speaker in system tray), then play with the switches tab.. some chipsets act funny with certain swtiches on, especially nforce 5.1 chipsets..
<tazz> ardchoille: thanks
<michael> cool ok
<ardchoille> tazz: yw
<darkness_s> needles: you can try this guide:
<darkness_s> http://www.greenfly.org/talks/multimedia/dvd.html
<needles> !videotrans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videotrans - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<needles> !info videotrans
<ubotu> videotrans: DVD authoring utilities. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.6.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 69 kB, installed size 324 kB
<needles> for any programmers who might be on
<needles> a new goal: a linux nero copy
<needles> so that burning mpegs to dvd movies is easier
<needles> there isn't one that i can find that makes it easy
<needles> devede makes an iso, but i dont have the hd space to spare
<michael> needles: I can get you a hard drive if you need one
 * Tm_T dances
<Exilant> couldn't k3b do it?
<Exilant> dunno, always used the command line, maybe it's just vcd
<jhutchins> NO! Nero is one of the reasons I don't use Windows.
<biovore> lol..
<jhutchins> needles: I don't believe that nero or roxio can create a CD or DVD without creating the iso first, though they may not call it an iso.
<jhutchins> What are you trying to do?  Transcode video to a DVD?
<biovore> dvd is mpeg2
<michael> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<michael> I get this error every time I use adept
<michael> whats up?
<Exilant> you can actually burn a dvd without creating an iso first, growisofs will take a directory as input and an device as output
<michael> restarting
<michael> I just installed gutsy
<michael> I noticed a chip (guess its for the video card), but I was playing with it and it disappeared
<michael> in the system tray
<michael> bottom right of the screen
<michael> how do I get it back and enable my nvidia card?
<michael> for 3d support
<michael> I just switched from Suse 10.3 cause they cant get my card working
<michael> anyone awake in here?
<nsh> how do i tell locate(1) that i want it to search for ALL the terms not ANY of them?
<nsh> you're awake in here
<michael> lol yeah, ONLY one
<michael> I wish I could help you man, but i'm somewhat of a newbie
<michael> where does one get help for kubuntu?
<Tm_T> here and forums and #ubuntu
<Tm_T> !patience | michael
<ubotu> michael: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Creationist> michael: I just arrived.  What is your problem?
<michael> wow, I didnt mean to sound like I had a bad additude
<michael> just asking a  question....honestly
<Tm_T> michael: I know, it was just reminder :)
<michael> ok  :)  got ya
<darkness_s> michael: go to KMenu--System Preferences
<darkness_s> then click the advanced tab
<|Jason8|MK|> Hello everyone.  I have access to highspeed internet tonight, so I want to download the newest version of Kubuntu.  I saw that there's a DVD and a CD version to download.  Does the DVD version have more packages included?
<michael> I just switched from Suse 10.3 cause they cant get my card working
<michael> I noticed a chip (guess its for the video card), but I was playing with it and it disappeared
<Tm_T> |Jason8|MK|: sorta yes
<darkness_s> michael: go to KMenu--System Preferences
<darkness_s> and advanced tab
<michael> how do I get it back and enable my nvidia card?
<michael> ok
<michael> system settings maybe?
<darkness_s> yep
<michael> ok there
<Creationist> michael: It's going to be "Restricted Driver Manager"
<|Jason8|MK|> How far along has 64 bit support come along?
<michael> ahh
<michael> cool
<Tm_T> |Jason8|MK|: all the way?
<|Jason8|MK|> Are most of the programs ported to 64 bit nowadays?  I know about a year ago, there wasn't really anything "easy to use" in 64 bit
<michael> Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude)
<michael> I get this error
<Tm_T> |Jason8|MK|: thumb of rule: if you don't need 64bit, don't use it
<|Jason8|MK|> Tm_T, okay, that's what I was asking.  Thanks.
<darkness_s> michael: is adept open?
<michael> hehe
<Tm_T> |Jason8|MK|: shouldn't be much headache anymore but...
<michael> umm,  no
<michael> (not now)
<michael> :o)
<lvjiabin> Hi,anyone here
<darkness_s> hi
<Radi01> no
<heinkel_111> Tm_T
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: yes?
<lvjiabin> Ah!so many
<heinkel_111> FYI: I've just dropped the 32 bit partition
<michael> hey actually I still get the error even if adept is closed
<lvjiabin> can you help me about kde4rc
<darkness_s> !adeptfix
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: um?
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<heinkel_111> Tm_T: you asked about 64 bits?
<michael> I have done that before and last time my pc refused to boot again
<Nyle> is kde4 available in gutsy?
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: no I didn't ask
<michael> (after an update)
<lvjiabin> Myle!Iwant to  say yes
<darkness_s> michael: try doing that again
<michael> ok
<Nyle> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<heinkel_111> Tm_T: oh bummer i misread then....checking... aha..you replied and i disagree
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: feel free to disagree :)
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: I wonder what part though?
<heinkel_111> Tm_T and |Jason8|MK| : I recommend 64 bit for 64 bit machines
<lvjiabin> ubotu : can  you  tell me howto
<michael> "event not found"
<heinkel_111> based on my experience, I am not missing any real useful software anymore
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: ok, and gains?
<darkness_s> nyle: check www.kubuntu.com
<|Jason8|MK|> heinkel_111, I'm downloading the 64-bit version just because I felt like it.
<heinkel_111> Tm_T: general performance is better
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: any measures? :)
<lvjiabin> Nyle:are you english_speak
<heinkel_111> Tm_T probably lots but I have noticed procedures like ripping CDs are much faster on the 64 bit.
<Dr_willis> Hmm. You mean the actual 'encoding' of wav to mp3/ogg
<Nyle> lvjiabin: yes
<michael> 32 bit version works a heck of alot better (as in setting up things to work)
<heinkel_111> but gtg, cooking jambalaya on screen 3
<michael> "event not found"
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: I mean, without hard test numbers I can't sau a thing ;)
<Radi01> I agree 32 bit is more stable.
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: anyway, !worksforme ;)
<lvjiabin> Nyle:aha ,can you help me
<heinkel_111> true, Tm_T: how about 16-bit ?  ;-=
<Tm_T> heinkel_111: I still use it
<Radi01> win 95?
<darkness_s> michael: can you use the restricted manager now?
<michael> checking
<Tm_T> Radi01: trying to insult?
<Tm_T> Heinkel|afk: nooooooooo
<Radi01> loo no
<lvjiabin> En ,howto install kde4?
<Radi01> Actually win95/c,is still the most stable win pgm.
<Tm_T> lvjiabin: see topic
<tricky> How come Xine conntrol my volume ??
<Tm_T> tricky: because... it's configured so?
<lvjiabin> Tm_T:my poor  English
<Tm_T> lvjiabin: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<michael> darkness_s: no
<michael> should I restart?
<tricky> Tm_T: I have to open xine to raise the volume of an other apps...ex. youtube video ...if i shut Xine , volume get back low
<lvjiabin> Tm-T:I  cant  grap what is discribe below!
<darkness_s> michael: easy way: rebbot, long way: try       ps -A |grep adept       on a terminal
<SbCl3> I'm having a problem with ManDVD; when I load the binary, I get the message "error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open". Could this be because this is a 64bit machine?
<lvjiabin> These KDE 4 packages install to /usr/lib/kde4 so run:
<lvjiabin> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/lib
<lvjiabin> export KDEDIRS=/usr/lib/kde4
<lvjiabin> export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH
<lvjiabin> export KDEHOME=~/.kde4
<michael> k
<Tm_T> lvjiabin: don't flood
<michael> trying long way first
<lvjiabin> Yes,but what they mean？
<michael> result:     00:00:10 adept_notifier
<michael> that good?
<michael> lol
<Tm_T> lvjiabin: I recommend you not to try KDE4 yet if you don't know
<darkness_s> michael: that shows that adept is not running
<michael> ahh ok, guess I'll try again
<darkness_s> michael: maybe apt-get is your problem
<tricky> Tm_T: Thanks!!
<michael> still no go
<michael> maybe it is
<michael> how do I kill it?
<darkness_s> michael: try KSysGuard and search for apt-get or aptitude
<lvjiabin> Tm_T:I konw!
<lvjiabin> Thanks!
<michael> sorry, but where is the ksysguard at?
<Tm_T> michael: alt+F2 and write it and hit enter
<darkness_s> michael: or try KMenu--System--KSysGuard
<michael> alt f2 worked
<Tm_T> usually quicker
<michael> I get the same error, that its being used
<Dr_willis> alt-space ksys ? :)
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: hrrrr
<darkness_s> Dr_willis: i didn't know about that one
<Dr_willis> katapult - is handy
<Tm_T> ...for some people yes :p
<michael> wait maybe it was a previous error I failed to close out, cause I tried it again and I didnt get the same response
<Dr_willis> Just use the windows answer! - REBOOT! :)
<francesco> ho bisogno di aiuto
<francesco> help for italian man
<angel_> !it | francesco
<ubotu> francesco: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<michael> when I type in adept or aptitude in the command prompt (alt f2) nothing happens
<michael> do I rebbot pc or restart x?
<darkness_s> michael: try    ps -A | grep apt
<michael> ok
<michael> in alt f2?
<michael> or konsole?
<michael> man, I am so dumb at this
<darkness_s> konsole
<michael> feel like a retard
<michael> lol
<michael> didnt get a response out of either one (alt f2 or konsole)
<michael> still didnt work
<michael> wont let me enable driver
<darkness_s> michael: then i guess you should just reboot
<michael> ok
<darkness_s> how can i clean up the disk cache?
<Tm_T> disk cache in where?
<darkness_s> in ram
<Dr_willis> and why do you think its dirty? :)
<vzduch> lol
<darkness_s> Dr_willis: lol
<darkness_s> Dr_willis: cause i opened MS paint
<darkness_s> with wine
<tricky> lol
<Tm_T> why you need to clean it?
<vzduch> why you opened M$ Paint in the 1st place?
<darkness_s> i don't need to, i was just wondering
<Tm_T> darkness_s: I'd say no
<Tm_T> (yes but non-trivial)
<ardchoille> darkness_s: Linux is quite better at managing memory than "that other OS"
<Tm_T> ardchoille: what's wrong with BeOS ?
<ardchoille> lol!
<vzduch> *ouch*
<darkness_s> ardchoille: i know, i just wanted to know how to do that
<ardchoille> darkness_s: Not really necessary.. akin to disk defrag ;)
<iMac> where can download dock for ubuntu ??
<darkness_s> ardchoille: thank you
<ardchoille> iMac: There's an app in the repos called kooldock
<BanisterKelly> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<BanisterKelly> Where do I get the multiverse repository?
<vzduch> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BanisterKelly> Thank you
<michael> darkness_s: still get the error after reboot
<ardchoille> iMac: What exactly do you need in a dock? Something like this? http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot4ku6.jpg
<BanisterKelly> I have a few iMac computers here.
<darkness_s> michael: that is weird
<michael> yeah
<darkness_s> michael: try        ps -A    on konsole
<michael> The title of the error is " Database Locked- Adept Batch"
<Dr_willis> I got an imac.. it makes a good doorstop. :)
<Tm_T> Dr_willis: erm?
<ardchoille> lol
<BanisterKelly> I am still confused.  How do I get vmware player?
<michael> wow
<michael> lots of stuff
<darkness_s> michael: yes, look for anything that says adept or apt or aptitude
<michael> darkness_s: ok
<timbo_> how do i fix the adept manager
<timbo_> it keeps crashing and i forgot the code
<ardchoille> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<darkness_s> ardchoille: he said he tried that
<michael> darkness_s:  5571 ?        00:00:04 adept_notifier
<darkness_s> michael: is that the only one?
<michael> yes
<darkness_s> michael: did you really try the adept fix?
<darkness_s> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<darkness_s> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<michael> yes, I can do it again
<michael> !adeptfix   ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptfix   ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<michael> that right?
<timbo_> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) is what it is saying
<ardchoille> timbo_: Can you pastebin your sources.list?
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<darkness_s> michael: yes,  type   sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock    on a konsole
<darkness_s> michael: and then      sudo dpkg --configure -a
<michael> keep current version?
<timbo_> how do i access it
<timbo_> it wont let me in
<darkness_s> michael: what?
<ardchoille> timbo_: kate /etc/apt/sources.list  then copy and paste the contents to pastebin
<michael> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<michael> darkness_s:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45746/
<timbo_> ok i deleted line 56 and got back in
<timbo_> i was trying to install kde4 and pasted what it told me and after that it crashed and wouldnt let me back in
<ardchoille> timbo_: I was going to have a look and see if I could help repair without deleting anything
<timbo_> it was the last source that i added
<BanisterKelly> Is it possible to install via RPM in Kubuntu?
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: No, please do not use rpm's, it's dangerous.
<vzduch> BanisterKelly: w/ a bit of twisting, yes.. but don't do it unless there's no other option
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: You need to look in the repos or find a .deb that was made for ubuntu. Which app are you trying to get?
<darkness_s> michael: answer Y
<timbo_> ardchoille thank you though
<ardchoille> timbo_: yw
<BanisterKelly> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<BanisterKelly> That is what I am trying to get.
<vzduch> which one?
<BanisterKelly> vmware player
<michael> ok done
<darkness_s> michael: it worked?
<vzduch> to my knowledge, it's in the partners repo (or what was its name?)
<CPrgmSwR2> HOw do I run the restricted driver wizard
<michael> oh, trying
<CPrgmSwR2> because I am not getting the icon for it
<darkness_s> CPrgmSwR2: KMenu--System Settings
<michael> sweet, its never gone this far before
<darkness_s> CPrgmSwR2: then go to the Advanced tab
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: enable the partner repo and then do: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search vmware
<CPrgmSwR2> got it thnx
<CPrgmSwR2> already installing
<michael> darkness_s:  got it
<michael> restart x?   darkness_s
<darkness_s> michael: did you install your card already?
<darkness_s> michael: if so, yes but it may not work... it would be better to reboot
<michael> oh ok
<michael> darkness_s: the driver is installed if that is what you mean
<darkness_s> michael: yes
<michael> cool, brb fingers crossed
<BanisterKelly> No vmware found that I can see.
<ardchoille> !info vmware-server gutsy
<ubotu> Package vmware-server does not exist in gutsy
<ardchoille> !info vmware-server feisty
<BanisterKelly> mdetect - mouse device autodetection tool
<BanisterKelly> xserver-xorg-video-vmware - X.Org X server -- VMware display driver
<BanisterKelly> libview-dev - VMware's Incredibly Exciting Widgets
<BanisterKelly> libview2 - VMware's Incredibly Exciting Widgets
<BanisterKelly> libview2-dbg - VMware's Incredibly Exciting Widget
<ubotu> Package vmware-server does not exist in feisty
<BanisterKelly> !info vmware player
<ardchoille> Hmm.. that !vmware factoid must be old
<ubotu> Package vmware does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> I alwyas install the vmware-server :)
<Dr_willis> vmware used tobe in the repos for the last release.. not sure where its at now
<Dr_willis> !find  vmware
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-vmware
<BanisterKelly> I have the rpm for vmware player 2.02
<Dr_willis> You can download vmware server for free. , never used vmware player. :)
<Dr_willis> there sproberly some repo that has it.
<michael> darkness_s:  sweet, tat did it
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: Do yourself a favour and delete that rpm
<michael> thank you
<darkness_s> michael: great! you are welcome
<BanisterKelly> Deleting then.
<michael> I can offer you PC parts (new) for yard sale prices if you ever are in need
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: With the popularity of Ubuntu, I'll bet there is a .deb package somewhere
<BanisterKelly> Deleted.
<michael> now to get my sound working
<michael> lol
<darkness_s> michael: where are you right now?
<michael> usa
<michael> VA
<BanisterKelly> RI
<darkness_s> michael: I'm in mexico (i'm not mexican though)
<tricky>                                                                                             y
<michael> are you there legally?
<michael> lol
<ardchoille> BanisterKelly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<tricky> yes you are mexican
<michael> I hope not
<michael> hehe
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<darkness_s> lol
<darkness_s> sorry ubotu
<michael> are pc parts cheap there ?
<darkness_s> and ardchoille
<keaton> What's the command to start the kde media manager (that thing that automounts cd's and such)
<michael> oops, sorry, I'm a little slow, but Iget the point now
<darkness_s> michael: no, but we are getting kicked if we don't stop the offtopic
<michael> gotya darkness_s
<baudthief> I'm trying to get multiple wallpapers going (one for each desktop) - but for some reason, even just trying to change my current wallpaper for a single desktop has no effect! Any ideas? Running Gutsy with compiz-fusion
<ardchoille> heh
<michael> how about this?  I need my sound working (need a hard drive?) I have an audigy and it detects it, but I get static or nothingg at all
<ardchoille> michael: This isn't the place for psoting ads. Please stop it.
<darkness_s> lol
<michael> sorry
<darkness_s> ardchoille: he was just kidding
<michael> but the question was real
<ardchoille> Even kidding can get him kicked
<michael> my sound sux
<michael> video is great now though
<keaton> Anyone know the command to start the kde media manager (that thing that automounts cd's and such)
<michael> I am dealing with a fresh install, so I need my dvd's, mp3's... yata yata yata working
<scrubb2000> I have an M-Audio Revolution 7.1.  Every time I start linux, the sound only comes out of the right speaker.  If I open Kmix and move the balance slider, the left channel comes in and everything works fine from there.
<scrubb2000> Can someone tell me how to make it "stick" so I don't have to do this every time I boot?
<dsmith> shouldn't have to boot
<dsmith> but once a month
<biovore> you can use alsactl to save your mixer settings
<scrubb2000> That's not answering my question though. ;)
<Exilant> scrubb2000: well, the dirty way is to write a script that runs at bootup, using amixer or alsamixer (or dcop+kmix)
<dsmith> heh
<dsmith> I know...
<biovore> technicaly if you restart alsa it should save the current mixer settings and then restore that saved settings
<scrubb2000> I'm not sure it's running ALSA.  The hardware setting is "autodetect"
<scrubb2000> Should I just force ALSA?
<biovore> its linux.. your running alsa
<baudthief> I have a similar problem with nvidia-settings. Gamma doesn't "stick", so I had to add 'nvidia-settings -l' to a startup script
<biovore> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<biovore> Advance Linux Sound Arch
<biovore> replaces OSS
<scrubb2000> What is enlightened sound daemon?
<baudthief> haha, that sounds like a porno
<biovore> some crap that runs to handle enlightened sounds sources..
<biovore> just like artsd and esd
<Tm_T> nownow
<biovore> :-P
<Tm_T> biovore: Enlightened Sound Daemon, ESD
<Tm_T> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<baudthief> rephrase: haha, that sounds like a special DVD
<CPrgmSwR2> Tm_T: okay I got kdenetwork4 working in kubuntu
<Tm_T> good
 * CPrgmSwR2 is never going to touch gentoo again
<Exilant> wise choice
<CPrgmSwR2> Exilant:  my program is I just can't wait for kde4 to be released
<darkness_s> your program?
<Tm_T> some of us are developers I assume
<CPrgmSwR2> i ment problem
<CPrgmSwR2> my problem is that I am too impatient for kde4
<Tm_T> I have no problems
<CPrgmSwR2> Tm_T: huh?
<CPrgmSwR2> bbl
<n00b> need help getting my wireless back! I can no longer connect wirelessly, and can't get knetworkmanager to run!
<n00b> can anyone help me connect to my wifi network?
<darkness_s> n00b: try running knetworkmanager from a console an see what you ge
<darkness_s> get
<n00b> darkness_s: thats the weird part: when i try to run it, it says thats its not installed, and then when I try to install it, it says i already have the latest version
<n00b> darkness_s: ive gone back and forth uninstalling and reinstalling.... no dice =/
<n00b> are there any other commands i can run to connect, as knetwork manager is not working?
<darkness_s> n00b: are you in gutsy?
<n00b> yes
<michael> gutsy sound sux
<bryan> hi room
<darkness_s> hi
<n00b> michael: what's different than previous releases?
<bryan> anyone know how to get that xorg automated configure thing?
<darkness_s> n00b: maybe you could donwload gnome network manager
<michael> I just switched from Suse, cause they dont support my video any more and now I cant get sound (without static)  lol
<PaReNTaL_aDiViSo> I think it too michael
<darkness_s> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<n00b> bryan: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  but only if its borked
<PaReNTaL_aDiViSo> but this is new... i've used the other kubuntu, the last one, and he sound was really good
<PaReNTaL_aDiViSo> the sound
<michael> n00b:  Sound in dapper and below worked flawlessly, but Edgy and newer... all I get is static
<n00b> michael: i had a lot of static too- you have to make sure all other sound components are turned down or off.  Turns out, my mic was up all the way, making sound sh!tty
<bryan> no, im talking about how do i reconfigure xorg all over w/out doing it by hand
<n00b> darkness_s: what's the exact package name?
<darkness_s> n00b: i don't remember exactly
<n00b> bryan: that command essentially runs a "wizard" that will, for the most part, autodetect your settings.  You can change them though
<michael> n00b: my mic is muted and I still get the static noise
<n00b> michael: and you turned down all other sound in KMixer, except for the one you need?
<darkness_s> help, anyone? gnome network manager's package name?
<michael> n00b:   I'll try that now
<michael> n00b: oh, hey would having a 5.1 system connected make a difference you think?
<n00b> michael: i would think so... i've have two laptops with crappy speakers, nothing like that... =/
<michael> not much $$ if you shop arround
<michael> where would I go to switch from 2 speaker to 6?
<michael> where would I go to switch from 2 speaker to 6?  n00b
<n00b> michael: not too sure, but this *may* help you ---------> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3085273.0
<michael> great thanks
<michael> n00b: my prob is that I already have the audigy card
<BanisterKelly> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<michael> n00b:  thanks dude, you rock anyway!      :)
<n00b> michael: thanks- sorry i couldnt help
<michael> no prob bro
<megatog615_> Why does Adept not respect my KDE theme?
<ardchoille> megatog615_: Because adept is being run as root, not as user, you'll have to change root's theme
<megatog615_> What? Then why does update-manager respect my GTK theme?
<ardchoille> Is update-manager a GTK app?
<n00b> ok, i got knetworkmanager up and running again, but now it just reads "manual network configuration", and doesn't show "wireless networks" like it used to.  what gives?
<megatog615_> ardchoille: Yes. It's the update manager for GNOME, on Ubuntu
<megatog615_> Adept is used as the updater for Kubuntu
<ardchoille> megatog615_: No idea why GTK apps don't seperate root and user settings :)
<megatog615_> Can a program run as root with sudo detect who's running it in sudo?
<megatog615_> If so, just detect the user and use that user's kde theme
<ardchoille> Well, IMHO, an app running as root should use root's settings and an app running as user should use user settings.
<ardchoille> That's the proper way to sepperate the environment
<ardchoille> To change root's settings: kdesudo kcontrol
<BanisterKelly> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<excitatory_> so does anyone know if taskbar-compiz will compile in gutsy? or better yet know of a repo or deb?
<ardchoille> excitatory_: Might be better to ask in #compiz-fusion
<excitatory_> it's really quite frustrating that the taskbar does not recognize compiz.. sort of defeats the point of the cube, or even the kubuntu default of two desktop planes
<excitatory_> ardchoille: i can try, but it's really a kubuntu question.
<ardchoille> excitatory_: Well all compiz questions are being referred to that channel
<ardchoille> I was just trying to point you to the best possible way to get your answer
<ryan-c> is there a package to automaticly apply hdparm settings to drives on boot?
<NickPresta> excitatory_, I used a nice deb for Debian Etch. The ubuntu deb for the fusion-icon has QT4 support disabled, meaning it looks like crap on my transparent taskbar. I can link you to it if you like
<ryan-c> I'd like to disable write caching on my drives.
<excitatory_> NickPresta: please :D
<enzo_> Nothing in my desktop will run. I keep getting this error message:  KLauncher could not be reached via DCOP
<enzo_> What is that?
<NickPresta> excitatory_, http://downloads.tuxfamily.org/umtaworld/pool/unstable/main/fusion-icon-qt4_0.1+git20071010~umtdebian_all.deb YMMV
<BanisterKelly> Is there a way to have the Windows key activate the taskbar?
<Silouck> can anyone tell me the url to see the kubuntu patches?
<excitatory_> NickPresta: ah nice, thank you..
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> you got to fiest get the windows start icon
<maduser> or make your own
<NickPresta> maduser, sorry, what?
<maduser> about the icon question
<Silouck> can anyone tell me the url to see the kubuntu patches?
<maduser> etc/opt/kde3/share/icons/crystalsvg/32x32/kmenu.png
<maduser> location of the menu icon
<Ariel> Hi Everyone.
<enzo_> Hello Ariel
<Ariel> BBL.
<BanisterKelly> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<i_want_kde4> hello i made a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it downloaded a lot but theres an error that says: Impossible to get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-calc_2.3.0-1ubuntu5.1_i386.deb connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]maybe u should try apt-get update --fix-missing? sorry the translation i have it in spanish. im using kubuntu feisty with kde 3.5.7
<Silouck> where can i see the kubuntu sources=?
<ardchoille> Silouck: /etc/apt/sources.list
<leboff> i am having the same problem as this person here: http://pastebin.ca/796229 nearly word for word, does anyone know if this is a known problem or if there is a solution?
<bazhang_> how to change nicks?
<leboff> .   /nick newnick
<ardchoille> bazhang_: Type: /newnickhere
<ardchoille> bazhang_: Type: /nick newnickhere
<Silouck> ardchoille: i would like to for example see the kdebase patches, where can i see it?
<bazhang_> err remove the _ from after my name
<CPrgmSwR2> lol
<ardchoille> Silouck: I've no idea
<bazhang_> ok thanks ardchoille :}
<leboff> type: /nick bazhang
<CPrgmSwR2> Silouck you will need to download kdebase-src
<CPrgmSwR2> or sudo apt-get install kdebase-src
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: im not running kubuntu ATM
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: download from wherE?
<CPrgmSwR2> Silouck: this is #kubuntu
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: sp?
<Silouck> so??
<morphine> Hey, does anyone know how I can have all the mail in a certain folder marked as read automatically using kontact?
<CPrgmSwR2> Silouck: hold on
<maduser> how do you get stegiri to search you entire computer?
<CPrgmSwR2> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/
<CPrgmSwR2> Silouck: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/ there you go kde source
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: thts kde man!!!
<Silouck> im talking about the kubuntu kde patches!!!
<draik> I just redid my HDD. I can only run apps as "kdesu <app>"
<Silouck> kdevase specificallyu
<Silouck> kdebase*
<CPrgmSwR2> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: appears you need glasses to read what others type
<CPrgmSwR2> you asked for kdebase
<i_want_kde4> noone knows what can i do?
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2:  im talking about the kubuntu kdebase patches!!!  do you even know what a patch is?!
<i_want_kde4> :(
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: i asked for patches
<draik> This is my error message for Thunderbird...   Service '/home/draik/.local/share/applications/thunderbird.desktop' is malformatted.
<draik> Do I have to reinstall the OS?
<ardchoille> draik: Did you use kmenuedit to make that menu entry?
<ardchoille> draik: No, no need to reinstall, just fix the menu entry
<draik> ardchoille: I don't believe I touched it.
<CPrgmSwR2> Silouck: yes I know what a patch is, the kdebase patches should be here http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: seams your blind
<draik> ardchoille: Configuration file "/home/draik/.kde/share/config/kmenueditrc" not writable.
<CPrgmSwR2> really?
<ardchoille> draik: Open that file in kate and paste it to pastebin. I'll try and help you fix it
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<draik> ardchoille: Which file?
<ardchoille> draik: /home/draik/.local/share/applications/thunderbird.desktop
<CPrgmSwR2> Silouck: There is an apt-src command
<JimmyTheNose> hey, I'm having a possibly stupid question about the live cd/dvd...
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: fuck, i said im not using kubuntu asshoe
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: take a good look -> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ardchoille> Silouck: Watch your language in this channel please
<JimmyTheNose> Is there any way to enable a restricted driver pre boot? because if i try to enable a restricted driver using the restricted driver manager it tells me a reboot is necessary, which kind of sucks with a live cd ;)
<CPrgmSwR2> Silouck: please use #ubuntu then
<CPrgmSwR2> this chatroom is for #kubuntu
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: seams you have a lot to learn, there you have it all baby, please go read docs and then you can start helping other
<ardchoille> !coc | Silouck
<ubotu> Silouck: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<draik> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45750/
<Silouck> ardchoille: give me a break
<Pollywog> what happened to tzconfig in Gutsy?
<Pollywog> I don't think tzselect is an improvement
<i_want_kde4> what does "waiting for headers" men?
<draik> ardchoille: The interesting thing is that I can see the icons with "root" privileges, but not with my username.
<Pollywog> i_want_kde4: what are you trying to install?
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: take a very good look, but now try using glasses -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/kde/kdebase
<i_want_kde4> im trying to upgrate to gutsy form feisty Pollywog
<i_want_kde4> from*
<CPrgmSwR2> Silouck sudo apt-get source kdebase
<i_want_kde4> upgrade* its 01:40 here cant type well :)
<ardchoille> draik: You may have some files in your $HOME owned by root. Open a terminal and do: find /home/draik -user root
<CPrgmSwR2> Silouck: sudo apt-get source kdebase
<Cold_Inz> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> draik: There shouldn't be any files in your $HOME owned by root.
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: your really blind baby, i siad i wasnt in kubuntu ATM!!!
<Pollywog> i_want_kde4: so apt is giving you the headers message?
<CPrgmSwR2> Silouck: thats not my problem
<draik> ardchoille: WHOA! I think it listed everything
<ardchoille> !ops | Silouck needs to be reminded about the coc
<ubotu> Silouck needs to be reminded about the coc: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<i_want_kde4> nope it gives me an error:  Impossible to get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-calc_2.3.0-1ubuntu5.1_i386.deb connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]maybe u should try apt-get update --fix-missing? Pollywog
<ardchoille> draik: You need to change that
<i_want_kde4> before that it says 0% [waiting for headers]
<Silouck> CPrgmSwR2: the problem is that you need to go learn much more before coming here helping people that know much more than you, and stop being stupid and stubborn
<Silouck> now good nite all
<CPrgmSwR2> wow
<draik> ardchoille: chmod -R 700 /home/draik/    ?
<nalioth> let us be civil, please  :)
<Pollywog> i_want_kde4: are you ircing from that same machine?
<i_want_kde4> yes Pollywog
<ardchoille> draik: Never use chmod recursively, you can lock yourself out of directories like that
<lingch3n> sob sob
<Pollywog> and you did 'apt-get update'?
<draik> CPrgmSwR2: Wow... That was... interesting?
<lingch3n> halo ever1
<draik> ardchoille: chmod 700 /home/draik      ?
<Cold_Inz> I've got a weird question going on. anyone here knows how to configure the SuSe menu style ? :P
<i_want_kde4> Pollywog: firts apt-get dist-upgrade when the error happened i typed apt-get update --fix-missing
<ardchoille> draik: sudo chown -R draik:draik /home/draik/.kde
<CPrgmSwR2> draik: actually it was since I solved his problem
<i_want_kde4> but nothing then i retyped dist-upgrade and it gives me the same error
<lingch3n> @.@
<ardchoille> draik: chmod is the wrong command for this
<bazhang> Cold_Inz: probably an answer in #suse
<Pollywog> i_want_kde4: I think you should get a valid sources.list from the generator
<i_want_kde4> there it goes i typed dist-upgrade --fix-missing
<i_want_kde4> xD
<Pollywog> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<draik> ardchoille: Ah! Thanks for correcting my oversight.
<Pollywog> I don't have the URL for the sources.list generator
<i_want_kde4> brb
<draik> CPrgmSwR2: I had the similar issue today. I do chat at work and I provide an answer and most of my replies compose of "scroll up".
<ardchoille> draik: yw
<draik> ardchoille: You..... Are..... GOD!
<ardchoille> draik: hehe
<raylu> there is only one god, and he is i :D
<ardchoille> draik: Did that fix the kmenuedit problem too?
<draik> ardchoille: Yes
<Cold_Inz> bazhang: yeah, gonna try that instead, thanks
<ardchoille> Awesome
<draik> ardchoille: Yes you are!
<bazhang> draik: scroll up haha
<ardchoille> lol
<bazhang> Cold_Inz: unless you are referring to kickoff (sp) on Kubuntu :}
<ardchoille> draik: doing "chmod -R 700" would have removed the execute bit from all folders, and that would have caused you to be unable to enter into them
<Cold_Inz> bazhang: uhm sorry, SP ?
<ardchoille> he meant "spelling"
<bazhang> Cold_Inz: not sure of my spelling (sp) sorry
<bazhang> Cold_Inz: your kickoff menu giving you problems?
<CPrgmSwR2> draik: as kubuntu becomes more mainstream... your going to get more and more of those people
<ardchoille> Cold_Inz: afaik, there is no SuSe menu style until kde4
<Cold_Inz> bazhang: yes sorry for the confusion, I mean KickOff menustyle for kubuntu. no it's working as it should, but I would like to know if it's possible to change the looks of it, and especially the kickoff button
 * Dr_willis starts using 'obscourelinux-that-no-one-uses'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Cold_Inz> ardchoille: I'm using it this very moment
<ardchoille> Cold_Inz: with kde 3.5.8?
<ardchoille> Cold_Inz: I tried that, never could get it to look right.. deleted it
<Cold_Inz> ardchoille: earlier version too, I just upgraded .. "aptitude search kickoff"
<draik> ardchoille: Would you know why I can't hear the Konversation alerts
<ardchoille> Cold_Inz: kickoff isn't in the repos
<Cold_Inz> o,O
<ardchoille> draik: Why?
<bazhang> Cold_Inz: from the google it seems not to be very customizable--if at all--a nice alternative that provides tons of customization is kbfx
<Cold_Inz> ardchoille: uh.
<Cold_Inz> $ aptitude search kickoff
<Cold_Inz> i   kicker-kickoff                                                  - Kickoff
<ardchoille> Cold_Inz: Then you either installed it from a .deb or you're using unofficial repos
<ardchoille> !info kickoff
<Cold_Inz> bazhang: yeah I've tried kbfx earlier, wasn't quite satisfied with it, but changes has been made since then, so perhaps I should take a look at it again
<ubotu> Package kickoff does not exist in gutsy
<darkness_s> !info kicker-kickoff
<ubotu> Package kicker-kickoff does not exist in gutsy
<Cold_Inz> I just upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<bazhang> Cold_Inz: kde-look has some very nice themes for it atm
<Cold_Inz> bazhang: yeah I'll check that out, thanks =)
<navetz> how do i resize my partition
<ardchoille> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<draik> ardchoille: I have it to say "Yo" when my name is mentioned. It doesn't say a think even though I have it enabled and selected. I even tried to test it out by clicking on the play button and nothing.
<bazhang> Cold_Inz: no worries :} sorry for the earlier confusion on my part
<navetz> ardchoille: I downloaded gparted but it wont let me resize
<ardchoille> draik: I don't know anything about sound, sorry. I don't even know if my sound works.
<ardchoille> navetz: Did you run it as root?
<draik> ardchoille: I can listen to music with Amarok, but not through Konversation.
<draik> How strange
<navetz> ardchoille: no, would it be sudo gparted & ?
<CPrgmSwR2> wow I love kubuntu-gutsy
<ardchoille> navetz: No, gui apps need kdesudo, so: kdesudo gparted
<Dr_willis> it may be best to use gparted from a live cd also
<navetz> thanks
<ardchoille> navetz: Dr_willis has a good point
<navetz> Dr_willis: i tried to use a live cd but I was unable to resize my partition
<navetz> Dr_willis: i am trying to dual boot with fedora, and i tried to split my partition in half.
<navetz> in fedora install you dont get the option to resize
<ardchoille> Now that's my idea of a sensible dual-boot  Linux/Linux  :)
<navetz> i like fedora better then kubuntu because it works better on my machine
<navetz> the problem is that when i upgrade fedora, my wireless card stops working
<Dr_willis> i laptop dual-boots.. GeeXbox (linux) and Ubuntu :)
<navetz> i am getting this error opening gparted : Unable to open /dev/scd0 - unrecognised disk label.
<draik> Is there a way for me to have my external 500GB HDD display on my desktop? Device Link won't work. (It's /dev/sdb1 and /media/disk)
<Dr_willis> You can always make a link from /media/disk to the desktop
<Dr_willis> I just add things like that to the konqueror bookmarks also. :)
<draik> ardchoille: Any download attempt crashes Firefox. Any idea?
<draik> Thank you Dr_willis
<ardchoille> draik: Are there any files in ~/.mozilla owned by root?
<ardchoille> draik: find .mozilla -user root
<draik> ardchoille: Nope
<navetz> how do I install a kde theme that I downloaded?
<ardchoille> draik: Not sure, I don't use firefox
<ardchoille> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ardchoille> !changethemes | navetz
<ubotu> navetz: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<draik> ardchoille: Ok. Thanks for your help
<Dr_willis> navetz,  themes under kde are a little bit more complex then  they first appear.
 * _beata_ asks if anyone happens to know of/have an all-in-wonder working with feisty or gutsy. He's gotten it *partly* working, but hasn't yet found an  howto for gatos that's recent enough to actuall work.
<navetz> Dr_willis: alright, well for now I just want to change the icons
<Dr_willis> could load up the icon theme tool and drag the them to it.
<draik> Dr_willis: The issue is that when I login (from hard or soft boot), the drive isn't there. I have to unplug it and plug it back in for it to be recognized.
<_beata_> Heh. The thing I'd really like is to get gtk/gnome apps to correctly draw their menu bar.
<navetz> Dr_willis: Where is the icon theme tool, I see install new theme in the icons section of apperance, but I dont know how to select the theme because there are just a bunch of icons the in folder of themes
<Dr_willis> draik,  you could just make a fstab entry for it. so it dosent need to 'automount'
<_beata_> draik: USB drive? It des that to me on occation, but fixes itself. :/
<Dr_willis> navetz,  i think you can drag the whole icontheme.tgz or whatever over the icons theme controlpanel.
<Dr_willis> I rarely mess with the theme stuff so i may be wrong, It does worj that way for some other themes
<Dr_willis> other theme parts at least. :)
<navetz> Dr_willis: k ill try it thanks
<Dr_willis> not using kde at the moment so i cant test
<navetz> Dr_willis: it worked, thank you
<Dr_willis> so logical eh. :)
<Dr_willis> that installs that icon themne for that user only.
<UUflu> Does anybody know how to upgrade to kde4?
<Selanit> Hiya.  I'd like to set up my "windows" key as a shortcut for accessing the K menu.  I found the "Popup Launch Menu" entry in the system settings, but it refuses to let me use JUST the windows key.  It wants me to use at least two keys, when I only want to use the one.  How do I fix this?
<Dr_willis> Selanit,  im not sure thats doable
<Dr_willis> the 'windows key' is a special meta-key.  called the 'super' key
<Selanit> Dr_willis:  I've just been studying the "modifier keys" tab, and I see the win key listed there.  Perhaps I can edit some configuration file somewhere to get it treated as a regular key.  I'll keep looking.  I know that Gnome can do this, so it's not an inherent limitation.  It might well be a base assumption of KDE, though.
<Dr_willis> gnome assumes the user cant handle 2 keys. at once
<shaffy> does anyone know why my programs (autostart items) and just programs in general (e.g. firefox) will attempt to load and take a long time to load, or not load at all sometimes?
<cryonv> Hey Guys...
<Selanit> And KDE appears to assume that user will never want less than 2 keys.  I'd rather have a system where I can either have a single-key shortcut OR a multi-key shortcut.
<Selanit> shaffy:  no doubt you committed some grave sin in a previous life, for which this is a just punishment. ^_^
<shaffy> Selanit: too bad.. hehe
<cryonv> I just went through and tried to get 7.10 loaded on an external USB drive... The loading went fine,but when it came to loading the boot loader it seemed to fail...
<cryonv> Perhaps I should say installing the boot loader...
<Dr_willis> I belive thers some manual tweaking ya have to do to get a ExternalUSb drive bootable.
<cryonv> I'm installing Grub on the primary drive... so it shouldn't be too hard... but the grub installer on Kubuntu seems not to install on the correct partition...
<shaffy> does anyone know why my programs (autostart items) and just programs in general (e.g. firefox) will attempt to load and take a long time to load, or not load at all sometimes?
<cryonv> Or should I say the MBR...
<Dr_willis> I recall under the older releases you had to  use the alternative install cd. and manually  run the update-grub thing from the console.
<flash> anyone who can tell me how to compile linux kernel under ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<flash> but i'd like to design my own kernel that contains the drivers of my machine.
<shift> Hello, new to the linux world so thought I would pop in here and say hi :D
<GuHHH> is there any way i can use user's quota and group's quota if i just have one partition?
<angel_> !module | me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkness_s> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<darkness_s> that is so outdated
<Selanit> Dr_willis:  got it working.  I found an FAQ that answered my question.  Here: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2552777
<Dr_willis> Selanit,  great!... err.. what was the question...
<Dr_willis> :P
<Selanit> Dr_willis:  I wanted my windows key to open the menu, all by itself, and was having problems because KDE assumes that the windows key is ALWAYS a modifier key, never a single key by itself.
<Dr_willis> So now the official answer is read the kde faq! :)
<Selanit> I was messing around with my xorg.conf before I got to the FAQ.  None of the google searches I tried actually brought up that FAQ until I started throwing in stuff from xorg.conf.
<Dr_willis> my poor keyboard.. i got the tops wore off the A/S/D/W keys.. so now they show the blue lights underneeth and you cant tell what the letters are on them
<Dr_willis> guess i go play some games and wear them down some more.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Selanit> It seems like a bad UI choice to force users to choose between win as a single key and win as a modifier key.  It should be capable of acting as both.
<Selanit> Oh, well.
<Selanit> cya, ppl
 * lavacano201014 disconnects [/ame]
<angel_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<draik> I am unable to edit anything in Firefox (Edit > Preferences)
<draik> What am I doing wrong?
<CPrgmSwR2> night
<Link> @find wubi
<Jucato> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Jucato> (the bot uses !, not @)
<Link> yep
<Link> thank
<smax> hi
<Link> I used wubi 7.10
<smax> is there a firefox plugin to connect to the tor network ?
<Link> but i don't know how to save data and desktop?
<Link> anynone know how?
<scrubb2000> Where's the KDE control center under gutsy?
<Jucato> scrubb2000: Kubuntu uses System Settings instead of KControl
<Jucato> K Menu -> System Settings
<scrubb2000> Hmm...
<Jucato> you can still run kcontrol in Alt+F2
<ryan-c> is there a way to mount cds case insensitive?
<Jucato> smax: you can search in https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox or try asking in #firefox (if there's a channel) or #ubuntu
<Link> and about Wubi?
<scrubb2000> jucato, I found the option in system settings.  Thanks.
<scrubb2000> the one I was looking for, that is.
<smax> thx Jucato
<angel_> bye
<Grav3Mind> hey everyon e hows it goin
<Grav3Mind> is there anyone around?
<Azzco> Sure
<Grav3Mind> ive got a BIG problem with kubuntu
<Azzco> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Grav3Mind> heh ok ^_^
<Grav3Mind> well i installed
<edi> hi, im recording 2 streams with streamtuner, and now i have 2 konsole windows. is it possible to have just 1 window with tabs?
<biovore> yes
<Grav3Mind> and when it rebooted
<Grav3Mind> i cant get to the gui
<Grav3Mind> someone told me to try "startx"
<[ifr0g]> edi, ctrl + n
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: Does it just stop at the splashscreen?
<[ifr0g]> edi, ctrl +shift + n
<Jucato> edi, [ifr0g]: Ctrl+Shift+N
<Grav3Mind> well it loads the blue bar all the way across
<[ifr0g]> ha,:))
<Grav3Mind> then it gives a few errors about resolution
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: You can press Ctrl+Alt+F[any key 1-6]
<biovore> for text consoles
<Grav3Mind> it loads to the text console
<Azzco> While in a text console you can indeed try startx and look at the output
<Grav3Mind> and someone told me to try startx
<biovore> then F7 is the first graphical console if X is running..
<biovore> (ctrl-alt-f7)
<Grav3Mind> well when i typed startx
<Grav3Mind> the screen went blck and a CRAPLOAD of text scrolls and then i get to see that last part of it
<Grav3Mind> i cant even see it all
<Grav3Mind> i think its my graphics card
<Azzco> You can scroll up with Shift+PgU
<biovore> shift + page-up and shift + page-down
<biovore> Grav3Mind: what graphics card you have?
<edi> hmm.. streamtuner starts streamripper with: x-terminal-emulator -e streamripper %q  ,but how tell him to use a tab of the allready opened window?
<Grav3Mind> opensuse,ubuntu,xubuntu,kubuntu and fedora wont work. Geofrce fx 5500 pci with 256 megs of  ram
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: In either case you can "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<Grav3Mind> and what will that do
<Grav3Mind> <--- is a totaly linux newbie trying to learn
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: that command will let you reconfigure the graphics part of xorg with a few menus
<Grav3Mind> will i know what to do? or will i need to know commands?
<Azzco> You can choose what drivers, resulotion and that sort
<Azzco> It's just arrows and enter basicly ;)
<Grav3Mind> well ill try that and then ill come back here if it doesnt work ^_^
<Azzco> Try the "nv" driver
<Grav3Mind> thanks guys
<Azzco> NP ;)
<Grav3Mind> i really appreciate it....ive been at this for a week or two
<Grav3Mind> bye for now guys ^_^
<edi> any suggestions to start "x-terminal-emulator -e streamripper %q"  in a konsole tab?
<Radi01> anyone there.
<edi> instead than opening in a new window
<crazy6> wah wah my sound doesn't work
<edi> mine does ;p
<crazy6> give me your sound
<edi> here, take it <sound>
<crazy6> no but serious what is up
<edi> i dont know
<Azzco> crazy6: have you tried running alsamixer from a console and check that nothing is muted and that the sound levels aren't extremly low?
<Sajes> Anyone having trouble connecting to MSN using Kopete? I try to connect, then with no error, the butterfly icon goes grey and stops trying to connect. (But Kopete can connect to AIM.)
<Radi01> How do I get root privileges for firestarter
<Azzco> Sajes: I can't log in on MSN with kopete it just crashes for me.. I'm using Pidgin ATM
<Sajes> Azzco: I see. Must be a bug with kopete. Wonder if there's a fix; I'll let you know if I find it.
<Azzco> Sajes: my whole kopete crashes, not the same as you
<Azzco> Sajes: if you run kopete from a terminal do you get any weird output trying to connect to MSN?
<Sajes> Azzco: I'm not sure. Let me try.
<f00f> anyone here familliar with ctags?
<crazy6> Azzco: turned everything up, unmuted em all
<Sajes> Azzco: Yes, I get two lines. one is "kopete: ERROR: Communication problem with kopete, it probably crashed." , and the other is "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-dakota" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0"
<Azzco> Sajes: I get this...http://pastebin.com/d47920713
<Azzco> crazy6: and sound still doesn't work?
<jmichaelx> i am trying to install on a computer that had onboard graphics, but i am using a PCI nvidia card.... however, upon running the install CD, it detects the onboard graphics and not the PCI card, and then X will not start. will i have to remove the PCI card and install using the onboard, then install the PCI card or is there some kind ofcheatcode i can use to accomplish this at boot?
<crazy6> Azzco: yeah, not working still... arts is running though
<Sajes> jmichaelx: disable onboard video through BIOS.
<Sajes> Azzco: Loading. I'm on dial up.. so.. well.. You get the idea. :\
<Azzco> crazy6: sorry I'm not really a pro at sound =/
<jmichaelx> Sajes: i have looked through my bios and see no way of doing that
<Grav3Mind> hey guys im bacjk
<Grav3Mind> *back
<f00f> n/m lol I was being stupid
<Azzco> How did it go Grav3Mind?
<Crell> jmichaelx: Disable the onboard video in the BIOS.
<Grav3Mind> well it didnt bring up any choices
<Sajes> jmichaelx: Oh. I don't know what to tell you then. sorry :s
<Azzco> jmichaelx: my onboard video settings was hidden deep inside a menu I can't remember
<Grav3Mind> it just says "warning overwriting setting" or soemthing like that
 * Crell reads up and sees someone just said that...
<jmichaelx> Sajes: no problem...i appreciate the suggestion
<Crell> Ignore me!
<Sajes> Azzco: That's a mean error :(
<jmichaelx> lol @ Crell
<Grav3Mind> i can go look like the screen and type it exactly if you want
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: What was the command you wrote?
<jmichaelx> hmm.... i looked all through my BIOS, but i guess I can look again
<Azzco> Sure Grav3Mind
<Crell> It may be under "advanced features" or something, or "integrated peripherals."
<vbgunz> is it possible to run a single command line as root on startup *without* having to enter a password?
<jmichaelx> it's an old P3, seems like it has fewer options than it should have
<Crell> vbgunz: An init script, perhaps?
<Grav3Mind> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Grav3Mind> thats what i typed
<vbgunz> Crell: not sure where to start
<Sajes> vbgunz: Iunno, but that'd potentially be dangerous I'd think.
<vbgunz> I just want to run umount -a
<Crell> Why?? :-)
<vbgunz> I cannot do it as a regular user... I need to be root
<vbgunz> Crell: to try and workaround a bug
<Crell> Odd...
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: if you're unsure what you write but you know the command you hav tab auto-completition ;) But that looked right
<Grav3Mind> ....umm what?
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Crell> Well, you'd want a script, or more likely a symlink to a script, named S99dostuff placed in your /etc/init.d/rcX.d/ directory where X is your runlevel.
<Crell> Most of the files there are symlinks to something in /etc/init.d/
<Crell> Er, /etc/rcX.d
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: type sudo dpkg-re then tab and you'll see what I mean
 * Grav3Mind runs to other computer
<vbgunz> Crell: sounds great. found them. which runlevel is root :)
<Crell> runlevel != user.
<Grav3Mind> ......command not found?
<Azzco> o.O
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Azzco> sudo apt-get install xorg? lol
<Radi01> How do I get root privileges for firestarter.
<vbgunz> Crell: I don't think I would want to put it in rcS.d .. the README states, mounting, etc takes place after that dir has been run
<Crell> Hm.  Ok, scratch that.
<vbgunz> as for runlevels, not sure what they are, I'll google for something
<Grav3Mind> Azzco
<Grav3Mind> im a moron
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Grav3Mind> i forgot the tab part
<Grav3Mind> it said choose package to configure
<vbgunz> Crell: probably and most likely runlevel 5
<Grav3Mind> and when i did sudo apt-get install xorg
<Grav3Mind> it said newest version install
<Grav3Mind> *installed
<Grav3Mind> it didnt really do anything
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Grav3Mind> SOOO whats next?
<Grav3Mind> ^__^
<vbgunz> Crell: the bug has to do with mounts not showing up on the desktop mounted or not...
<se7en_> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crazy6> Azzco: hrm ok, well, it wants to output over a different port in linux... I home it is compat. with whatever windows wants to do!
<impresive> õåëëëîîóóó
<vbgunz> se7en_: I think I have a good resource on runlevels... am still reading it though
<vbgunz> brb
<Azzco> lol Grav3Mind... ... it doesn't work as it used to before for me :S
<Grav3Mind> so what does that mean for me?
<Grav3Mind> lol
<crazy6> is there a control panel for drive mounting? I am seeming allowed to list but not read files on my ext3 data drive as user....
<Azzco> I have no idea...
 * Azzco scratches head
<Grav3Mind> great -_-
<Grav3Mind> i was all excited
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Azzco> Try without the -phigh at the end
<Grav3Mind> k
 * Grav3Mind runs back to computer again
<Grav3Mind> Azzco
<Grav3Mind> brought up the menu
<Grav3Mind> BUT
<Grav3Mind> its bringing it up for my onboard
<Grav3Mind> when it auto detects it
<Grav3Mind> even when i choose nv
<Grav3Mind> the next screen says intel onborad blah blah
<Azzco> Well you can manually edit the configuration file with a text editor ;)
<vbgunz> crazy6: yeah, kcontrol > system administration > disk and filesystems
<Azzco> Are you really sure that your nVidia card is properly plugged in?
<Grav3Mind> indeed
<Grav3Mind> as i can run windows if i boot to it
<Grav3Mind> question
<Azzco> "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" will open the config file
<Grav3Mind> it asks me resolution
<QMario> Has anyone been able to login to GMail with Konqueror successfully?
<Grav3Mind> and has 3 shosen
<Azzco> google up xorg.conf and check it out
<Grav3Mind> *chosen
<Azzco> QMario: yes!
<Grav3Mind> how can i choose different
<Grav3Mind> if i hit enter it just goes to the next screen
<vbgunz> QMario: most of googles apps act funny in konqueror
<Grav3Mind> is it tab?
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: IT should be arrows and eneter unless you are to specify a value or name
<blackout> heya
<blackout> need some help
<Azzco> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<blackout> :)))
<Grav3Mind> well the highest resolution is like 19 something
<Grav3Mind> and i cant support that
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: 19!? o.O
<Grav3Mind> it needs to be changed
<Azzco> 19 pixels?
<blackout> if i try t opoen my shell it opens 2 windows
<blackout> 1 with my shell
<Grav3Mind> like 1920x####
<blackout> and 1 shell /bin/sh
<Grav3Mind> or something like that
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf look it through carefully
<Grav3Mind> its got a star next to it
<Grav3Mind> k
<Grav3Mind> i will
 * Grav3Mind again will be back
<blackout> and i get
<blackout> kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: _attachPty() 11
<blackout> konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/share/apps/konsole/mc.desktop
<blackout> konsole: WARNING: Unable to use /usr/share/apps/konsole/sumc.desktop
<blackout> in the /bin/sh shell
<blackout> if i close the right shell is closes normally
<blackout> if i close the /bin/sh shell it closes both shells
 * Azzco is growing tired and can't keep eyes open
<Azzco> I'm going to take a quick power nap..
 * Grav3Mind hopes you come back
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Grav3Mind> still looking around
<Azzco> Does it make you any wiser looking in that file?
<Grav3Mind> well im thinking theres a few things that need to be changed
<mzanfardino> question: I have an intel PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter in my lenovo lappy.  I've installed kubuntu gutsy and am using the default driver which shows up as iwp2100.  I have sporatic connectivity.  I can connect to my wireless network, but I can watch it drop every few seconds, then restore with wavmon.  Any idea what the cause might be?
<Azzco> Grav3Mind: Google up xorg I bet that there's a ton that you can change but I think that you should first backup the exisiting one and just change the driver and resolution if you find out how
<Grav3Mind> ok thanks
<Azzco> I'll be back in a few minutes ;)
<Grav3Mind> k ^_^
<Grav3Mind> and thanks for your help ^_^
<Arelis> When i try to add a printer in the printers dialog of KDE, the add printer option is grayed out. Why is it grayed out, and what do i need to install? (I didn't install kubuntu-desktop, but kde-core)
<Linux_Galore> Arelis: either you rot admin or cups is not installed or started, go into the services section and start cups
<Linux_Galore> not*
<Linux_Galore> Arelis: also mark cups to automatically start on boot
<ubunturos>  I'm using Kubuntu 6.06, and installed the gnome-desktop on it. However, even after assigning the ALT+F1 shortcut to the menu, it doesn't seem to pop up, what could be the reason?
<Linux_Galore> ubunturos: doesnt who up whre ?
<ubunturos> Linux_Galore: eh?
<Arelis> Linux_Galore: i did all those things, still not working.
<Grav3Mind> is azzco back?
<Linux_Galore> Arelis: so the services manager shows cups is running ?
<Arelis> Linux_Galore: okay, i got to the printer adding part - but when adding it, it shows no vendors and models. So no drivers
<Linux_Galore> Arelis: thats usually a sign cups it not running, cant edit what isnt running
<Arelis> Linux_Galore: how do i enable it?
<Linux_Galore> Arelis: in the services section in k-> system settings
<Grav3Mind> i guess not
<Linux_Galore> ubunturos: when you install the gnome desktop if you reboot it should show the option in the login screen to select gnome as the desktop
<ubunturos> Linux_Galore: you seem to have got the question wrong
<Arelis> Linux_Galore: that section will not load
<Linux_Galore> ubunturos do you want to run kde and gnome at the same time ?
<ubunturos> Linux_Galore: no, I run them independently
<Linux_Galore> ubunturos: well if you want to do that log out
<Grav3Mind> hey guys i have a question
<Grav3Mind> well i should just ask
<Grav3Mind> lol
<Grav3Mind> but anyway. if i want to dump the pre included nvidia driver with ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> Grav3Mind: the free FOSS one ?
<Grav3Mind> i guess
<Linux_Galore> Grav3Mind: just install and run envy
<Grav3Mind> the one that comes when you download kubuntu dvd
<Grav3Mind> well theres a reason im asking this
<Linux_Galore> envy will install the comercial driver for nvidia or ati
<Grav3Mind> i cant get to it
<Grav3Mind> because it wont load my gui
<Grav3Mind> and even then, i wont be able to get online
<Linux_Galore> Grav3Mind: aaah, have you run envy before ?
<Grav3Mind> because im using a belkin usb wireless reciever
<marcel> hi
<Grav3Mind> so theres no way for me to access the internet even if i did manager to get to the desktop
<Linux_Galore> Grav3Mind: so your running and rig that isnt exactly Linux friendly and you having issues
<Grav3Mind> very much
<Grav3Mind> i cant even get the GUI to load with the default nv drivers
<marcel> i tried to install kde 4rc1 using apt-get but the packages are not installable, anyone got this working?
<Linux_Galore> Grav3Mind: did the dvd have a network connection
<Grav3Mind> it never evn took me to that part
<Grav3Mind> *even
<Grav3Mind> im thinking of taking out my nvidia card
<Linux_Galore> Grav3Mind: if you cant get the dvd to do a live boot then it usually means you have issues
<Grav3Mind> yeah
<Grav3Mind> it wont do a live boot
<Grav3Mind> why is that?
<Linux_Galore> Grav3Mind: Nvidia card should work all my machines have one
<Grav3Mind> its a geforce fx 5500 pci with 256 mb of ram
<Linux_Galore> Grav3Mind: turn all the power management of in the bios
<Grav3Mind> hmm lemme go look
<Grav3Mind> ill brb dont go anywhere lol
<Linux_Galore> pretty much turn everything off in the bios windows xp or Linux doesnt need any of it
<marcel> why would that help?
<marcel> just use the nv driver
<Linux_Galore> marcel: the dvd defaults to the nv driver, I think he has a bios conflict causing the machine to hang
<marcel> its agp, so it cannot have these conflicts
<Grav3Mind> whoa!!!!! i just went back in the room and its at the desktop!!!
<Grav3Mind> i dont know how or why!
<Grav3Mind> i was just playing with the xorg config file
<Grav3Mind> i gues i did something right
<Grav3Mind> ill brb
<mot_> ...
<Grav3Mind> OH I KNOW WHY!!! i told it to start in safe graphics mode
<mot_> sudo cat /var/log/messages |grep EE
<Grav3Mind> what does that mean?
<mot_> it means it uses the safest working settings.
<mot_> run the command i gave you
<mot_> tell me if it yields anything interesting
<marcel> i would do less or tail
<Grav3Mind> in what
<marcel> instead of cat
<Grav3Mind> konsole?
<mot_> sorry i lie
<mot_> sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep EE
<mot_> don't worry about less/tail, xorg.conf never yields that many errors anyways. a dozen lines at best.
<Grav3Mind> in konsole?
<mot_> yes.
<Grav3Mind> k
<dsmith> hi, kwin crashes when I am away from my machine
<dsmith> I locked the screen and walked away
<dsmith> logged back in and kwin seems to be not running
<dsmith> I have to reboot
<Grav3Mind> anyone ever get a usb wireless internet reciever to work with linux
<marcel> anyone got kde 4 rc1 working?
<Grav3Mind> anyone?
<Grav3Mind> ive never really heard of it before but getting one to work should be possible somehow
<_6502_> grav3 what are you talking about ?
<Grav3Mind> usb wireless internet reciever
<_6502_> ouch
<Grav3Mind> thats not encouraging
<Grav3Mind> lol
<_6502_> grav3 i had a fight with wpa-psk for quite long
<Grav3Mind> well its not protected
<Grav3Mind> its open access
<_6502_> grav3 if you go for simpler things (wep, open) should be easy...
<Grav3Mind> you mean using a wireless usb reciever?
<Grav3Mind> will work?
<_6502_> grav3 i had mine working with wep when i was on debian...
<Grav3Mind> wow how did you get it to work?
<Grav3Mind> was it plug and play?
<_6502_> grav3 i installed the ndis support (you know... that stuff that uses windows drivers) and just worked...
<Grav3Mind> ndiswrapper?
<_6502_> grav3 yes
<Grav3Mind> was it hard to install?
<Grav3Mind> cause ive only heard of it
<Grav3Mind> never done it
<_6502_> may be i was dead lucky... but everything just worked
<Grav3Mind> lol
<_6502_> it was a debian package
<_6502_> for sure i got anyway the impression that wireless on linux is not ready for prime time
<Grav3Mind> lol
<_6502_> not a linux fault... it's because of all those closed-source drivers...
<_6502_> still the problem remains
<Grav3Mind> yeah
<Grav3Mind> youd think that with wine you could install the driver
<Grav3Mind> no?
<_6502_> ouch
<_6502_> i wouldn't even try that.... wine is not an emulator :-)
<_6502_> may be vmware player could work, however
<_6502_> then you could route trough the virtual machine.... hehehe jk
<Grav3Mind> i know wines not an emulator
<Grav3Mind> its a compatibility layer
<_6502_> but kidding apart i'd give a shot to ndiswrapper... i suppose it's a package even on ubuntu; probably even newer than debian version
<_6502_> yes... but it's a compatibility mostly at gui level, not lower levels
<Grav3Mind> how hard is ndiswrapper to install?
<_6502_> once installed there was just a command to load a windows driver, accepting the .sys file as parameter
<_6502_> google for your usb dongle to see if anyone got it working before
<_6502_> mine was a belkin and worked
<_6502_> after the driver is loading there are special commands in linux for wireless support (configuration, probing etc.) and then you just see the network card in ifconfig
<_Angelus_> is there something to make kde/kubuntu look like vista?
<Grav3Mind> 6502 mine is a belkin as well
<_6502_> googling for the model name and linux gives bad news or good news ?
<Grav3Mind> nothing really lol
<_6502_> nah... impossible
<_6502_> with mainstream usb stuff you're never the first one to try
<_6502_> what is the model name ?
<semistud2354> i have a question...would anyone know how to fix my problem...when i click on hibernate....it just desplays verticle colors that blink on the screen....and when it click or pres exc or space....it doesnt do anything...and keeps on blinking colors
<Hoondie> hey people, anyone know why skim isn't working since i have upgraded from Edgy to Gutsy? I have removed/reinstalled, no luck.. Basically when i press ctrl + space nothing happens
<_6502_> one really silly thing is that often USB dongles are all marked with a certain model name but indeed they're different hardware, so you've to check serial numbers to know exactly what hardware you got
<_6502_> i've been told that hybernate in linux is not at sood as linux sound card mess... i think this says it all
<_6502_> s/sood/good/
<semistud2354> huh
<semistud2354> im more confused now
<semistud2354> lol
<joseph> how do i make a .zip of a file on my desktop?
<semistud2354> right click compress
<joseph> i dont see that option
<semistud2354> then compress as
<semistud2354> install arc
<semistud2354> ark**
<joseph> im on gnome
<semistud2354> o...
<semistud2354> im kubuntu
<joseph> ok ill join ubuntu lol
<semistud2354> ok...good
<semistud2354> i have a question...would anyone know how to fix my problem...when i click on hibernate....it just desplays verticle colors that blink on the screen....and when it click or pres exc or space....it doesnt do anything...and keeps on blinking colors
<onishidato> joseph: you can use 7zip
<onishidato> !7zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<semistud2354> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<semistud2354> o damnit....
<onishidato> semistud2354: i think your graphic card have some problem. check it
<semistud2354> i have the default driver...
<semistud2354> the one that gets installed when you go to restricted driver
<semistud2354> its an ati 200m
<semistud2354> integrated
<semistud2354> 128
<onishidato> i c
<semistud2354> theres a driver...
<onishidato> semistud2354: how long have you had this problem?
<semistud2354> since i installed ubuntu
<semistud2354> i installed the 200m drivers...but they would give me...bars on the bottom left of my screen
<onishidato> semistud2354: and your ubuntu version?
<semistud2354> gutsy
<onishidato> semistud2354: can you reinstall the driver again?
<semistud2354> just 3 multi colored bars....on the bottom right (correction from left)
<semistud2354> the xserver one
<onishidato> yep
<semistud2354> from restricted whatever
<semistud2354> i suppose...but i really dont think thats it
<ubuntu_> Alright guys, after seeing how much trouble it usually costs, and the labyrinth of desktop environments/programs that are available, i decided to switch to Windows XP. Problem is, i've gotten accostumed to some of the feature Ubuntu gives me. Such as desktop search. How do i get this in windows XP?
<semistud2354> i think its connected to something else ubuntu does
<ubuntu_> (Been using ubuntu for 4 years or so)
<ubuntu_> (But after i couldn't get my tablet to work, that was the final drop.)
<semistud2354> um...when i boot my comp....i get a message that says...cannot allocate resource regian 7
<onishidato> !regian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> i used it but it do not save anything
<onishidato> !regain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> my desktop and document too
<Tm_T> onishidato: don't go fishin'
<onishidato> sorry
<onishidato> just try to search
<semistud2354> im srry i cant spell
<semistud2354> region
<ubuntu> can i config it?
<riri> Hi
<riri> kde4-dev and mostly dev are broken on hardy ... Do you know when it will be done again ?
<riri> meanwhile can I compile qt4 and kde4 from svn ?
<[ifr0g]> !find Kochizz
<ubotu> Package/file kochizz does not exist in gutsy
<travkin> riri: kde4 sucks, don't compile now
<travkin> w8 for final release.
<riri> i compile it on 32 bits and it works fine...
<travkin> works fine?!
<travkin> lol :))))
<travkin> its looks crazy
<riri> not at all
<riri> i have nearly all what is in kde3
<riri> but that's not the point
<travkin> you also have SMALL panel?!
<riri> no
<travkin> you also have that stability?
<riri> but i don't need it
<travkin> how kde3
<riri> at the moment
<riri> 32 bits aren't broken
<riri> i would like to have them on 64 bits
<riri> i am working mostly on kde4 now
<riri> with svn
<travkin> how you change wallpaper on kde4?
<travkin> and kde menu button position
<riri> i told you
<riri> svn has a right click mouse on screen
<riri> change wallpaper
<Jucato> travkin: right-click on the desktop. moving plasmoids on the plasma panel is still WIP
<travkin> hmm, ok
<Jucato> but only if you have the current (post rc1) version
<travkin> yeap
<travkin> How to change wallpaper in Kde4?
<Jucato> <Jucato> travkin: right-click on the desktop. moving plasmoids on the plasma panel is still WIP
<Jucato> travkin: what version of KDE4 do you have?
<travkin> rc1
<Jucato> [17:33] <Jucato> but only if you have the current (post rc1) version
<Arelis> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<travkin> i have current evrsion
<Jucato> post rc1 = after rc1
<Jucato> travkin: please don't PM me
<Jucato> ask in here
<travkin> ok
<travkin> how to check what version of kde4
<travkin> i have?
<travkin> i installed yesterday it, following instructions on kubuntu.org
<travkin> from hardy-backports
<Jucato> after rc1 = most current, daily versions. meaning it must be compiled from source
<travkin> aah.
<travkin> how to compile from source it?
<travkin> any instructions?
<Jucato> http://techabase.kde.org
<travkin> ok, thank you
<travkin> how to change GTK theme in kde4?
<travkin> firefox not supporting gtk themes
<travkin> in kde4
<Jucato> there is no way yet in KDE4
<travkin> ok
<travkin> and how to remove clock
<travkin> on panel
<travkin> and add system tray
<Jucato> right now you can't. it's still a work in progress
<Jucato> the system tray is there, but it isn't showing any icons. again, work in progress
<ward_> Morning guys
<ward_> I have a question, where can I find a plugin (and how do I install it) for .WMV files ? or MPEG files?
<darkness_s> !mpeg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<darkness_s> !wmv
<darkness_s> ward_ are you in gutsy?
<darkness_s> you can install kubuntu-restricted-extras and vlc
<ward_> uhm
<ward_> gutsy.. :shy:
<ward_> sorry just running 2 days with Kubuntu.
<posingaspopular> ward_: install the vlc media player
<ward_> ok
<posingaspopular> it runs almost all the files you would need
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get install vlc should be the command
<ward_> how you guys knows that commands?
<ward_> sudo apt-get install vlc
<posingaspopular> as for audio, follow the guides that the nice bot posted above
<posingaspopular> ward_: ive been using kubuntu for about a year now, so i picked it up. also i ran that command yesterday.
<posingaspopular> it can be intimidating to use at first, but no worries, that's what this chan is for
<ward_> :p
<ward_> Thanks.
<darkness_s> sudo: run as superuser
<ward_> :p
<darkness_s> apt-get: program to manage packages
<ward_> hehe
<ward_> q: what should be the command to install Adobe  CS3 design premium then?
<darkness_s> mmm
<darkness_s> there is no CS3 for linux
<ward_> oh
<ward_> :(
<ward_> Can I emulate it?
<darkness_s> yep
<darkness_s> :(
<ward_> VMWare or something?
<ward_> (I read about it)
<pjeide> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<darkness_s> you can run it in vmware, but it would be slower
<darkness_s> cause of the graphics card
<darkness_s> vmware doesn't support them fully
<ward_> ok
<ward_> I'm running atm kubuntu at a low end pc
<ward_> also
<ward_> AMD Athlon XP 3000+ 2.2Ghz - Ati radeon 9600 pro 256mb  - 20GB hdd 5200RPM
<ward_> 2x 256mb ram(dual channel)
<ward_> but it works :D
<darkness_s> yeah, it should perform well on that machine
<ward_> :)
<ward_> but into this machine is an other hdd with windows on it... with 7200RPM
<ward_> :p
<travkin> i'm running AMD Athlon XP 2.8+ - nvidia geforce 2 mx - 80gb hdd
<travkin> 512 ram
<ward_> :p
<ward_> nice
<travkin> and it run OK.
<pjeide> does running games (counter-strike source) in wine have the potential to cause malfunctions with the soundcard drivers?  alsamixer reports no such device, /proc/asound/cards doesn't exists, I have no sound in any application, yet lspci shows my integrated audio device @ 00:1b.0.. any suugestions?
<llutz> ward_: "have fun" if you want to work with a vmware-windows with only 512MB on host-machine :)
<pjeide> it seems that my issues with sound coincided with running wine, but I could be mistaken.. I wish I was more positive about the origin of my dilema..
<darkness_s> and photoshop
<ward_> You think it woudn't work?
<llutz> ward_: define "work"
<ward_> :p
<darkness_s> pjeide: i run half-life 2 and it hasn't given me problems so far
<llutz> ward_: the emulated Win needs more RAM you can offer, so it might start but isn't funny at all
<pjeide> darkness_s: thanks
<darkness_s> pjeide: you are welcome
<ward_> so i need to buy a buy a neew pc
<llutz> ward_: RAM at least
<darkness_s> ward_: yes, you need more ram to run vmware nicely
<ward_> ok
<ward_> Question
<ward_> http://i12.tinypic.com/8acp3c7.png
<ward_> how can I make a thing like on the right?
<llutz> ward_: use conky, a system monitoring software
<pag> ward_, looks like conky...
<darkness_s> i think that is conky
<_DT> ward_ : install conky or a super karamba desktop widget
<darkness_s> lol
<darkness_s> everybody agrees
<llutz> oh, i thought it's conky :)
<_DT> :-)
<_DT> K > Utilities > SuperKaramba > Get More Stuff
<ward_> :D
<ward_> htnaks
<_DT> has some good widgets too ;-)
<llutz> ward_: superkaramba on your pc might not be a good idea, it needs much more ressources than conky
<darkness_s> ward_: bear in mind that SuperKaramba is preety resource heavy
<llutz> ok it offers more eye-candy too
<ward_> SO i thake Conky?
<llutz> try it
<ward_> sudo apt-get install conky
<ward_> Works
<llutz> ward_: to get some ideas how to customize it: http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<ward_> Thanks
<ward_> hmm
<ward_> ist's installed
<ward_> how to open :/
<pjeide> Why would I have no /proc/asound directory? Is that standard with ALSA?
<ward_> ! open files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open files - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ward_> !open
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about open - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<darkness_s> try typing conky on a console
<ward_> pjot's works
<ward_> oh it' works
<ward_> nice
<llutz> pjeide: that file only exists if alsa runs and sees a supported card in your system (iirc)
<pjeide> ty
<pjeide> how about /etc/asound.conf...?
<conma> Hi
<pjeide> is /etc/asound.conf a standard file with ALSA?
<pjeide> (no activity over on the channel)
<posingaspopular> hi conma, welcome to #kubuntu
<conma> who can tell me why my Konq does not work like internet browser?
<darkness_s> conma: what happens when you try to open a web page
<jilux> 大家好
<conma> Konq says "connection error", but links2 opens the same page
<darkness_s> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jilux> 这应该是个kubuntu
<jilux> 的聊天室呀 我第一次来
<posingaspopular> conma: do you get unknown host errors or just 'connection error'?
<Lynoure> is the KDE4 rc1 in gutsy backports supposed to be in an installable (though not supported) shape? I keep on getting notes on broken packages
<Tm_T> Lynoure: like?
<conma> I think it's "error loading page" and "error connecting to host"
<darkness_s> Lynoure: it should be installable
<darkness_s> I installed it
<jpatrick> Lynoure: you should be installing from the Launchpad PPA
<Lynoure> Tm_T: they scrolled off already, I'll tell you if the rehappen (I'm trying again after yet another update and clean)
<Tm_T> Lynoure: roger
<conma> This host is "pingable" and I can open the page with links2
<Lynoure> jpatrick: because the backparts is broken? or why?
<korgano> hi everybody, can anyone tell where to put options for certain modules? I need to make sure my wifi/module (iwl4965) is always loaded with "hwencrypt=1"
<Lynoure> s/parts/ports
<jpatrick> Lynoure: because that's where the lastest are
<llutz> conma: switch off "use-cache" in konquerors settings
<Lynoure> jpatrick: I prefer ok backports to lastests 'someguy's own', that's why I asked about it.... but I did try ppa too, yesterday, it did not have kdm-kde4 and installing that from backports caused conflicts
<darkness_s> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu gutsy main
<jpatrick> Lynoure: this 'someguy' rocks :D
<posingaspopular> conma: ah i see. yea i get that in konqueror when I try to open links in IRC, and if I try to open it again it works. duno how to fix it, i just use firefox
<conma> Amazing! It works! Thank you VERY MUCH :) Why it does not want to work with cache?
<darkness_s> Lynoure: kubuntu.com recommends that repository
<Lynoure> jpatrick: see what I said about kdm-kde4...?
<Lynoure> darkness_s: ditto to you...
<darkness_s> ditto?
<Lynoure> darkness_s: see what I said about kdm-kde4
<jpatrick> Lynoure: personally I wouldn't use the KDE4 KDM, you just need to add a new xsession in the right dir as the instructions say
<Lynoure> darkness_s: What instructions? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php tells to install that...
<jpatrick> Lynoure: that says nothing about KDM
<Lynoure> oops, nicks wrong way around, sorry about that.
<jpatrick> oh, wait, it does, odd
<Lynoure> jpatrick: yes, it does.
<Lynoure> But ppa repo does not have kdm-kde4 and installing that from backports when the rest is from ppa breaks stuff.
<jpatrick> Lynoure: ignore it and do what the rest says, it works fine here
<conma> Who knows how to deal with Conexant modems? Is there an opensource driver?
<darkness_s> Lynoure: i followed that guide and it all went good
<Lynoure> jpatrick: Don't know enough on xephyr to be comfortable with it..  what exactly does it do?
<erland> Hi all, have upgraded to Gutsy recently following official instructions but now have a couple of strange issues. Can someone help explain/fix? Let's start with - when I click Logout/Shutdown button I can't shutdown or restart, I only have the logout option...?
<Lynoure> darkness_s: even the kdm part?
<jpatrick> Lynoure: no idea.. (never used it)
<darkness_s> Lynoure: yes
<Lynoure> darkness_s: when? I wonder if something changed meanwhile?
<darkness_s> Lynoure: two or three days ago
<Lynoure> darkness_s: Did you get kdm-kde4 from backports? or from somewhere else?
<bazhang> erland: where does log out take you to? can you shutdown from there?
<erland> bazhang: yeah, it takes me back to the normal login screen and then I can logout by Ctrl+s and it gives me the shutdown & restart buttons - it's just frustrating to have to go through both steps.
<bobiras> hi all, could someone tell me from where i change screen resolution on kubuntu plz?
<darkness_s> Lynoure: yes, i guess... i didn't check i just installed it
<darkness_s> it says provider: Ubuntu MOTU developers
<jpatrick> that's right, it's in universe
<Lynoure> darkness_s: If I try following the instructions with both ppa and backports enables, I get an ugly mess...
<bazhang> erland: what about from the konsole? does that allow it?
<bazhang> bobiras: under peripherals  monitor and display
<jpatrick> bobiras: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"? (back up your xorg.conf first)
<FlyBye> Hi all...
<bobiras> nope
<FlyBye> need some help with grub problems...
<darkness_s> Lynoure: that's weird
<FlyBye> cannot boot to kubuntu...
<FlyBye> tried to fix it with easy bcd .. didnt work..
<bobiras> i'll try, i just restarted linux and doesn't fit the screen
<bazhang> !grub | FlyBye
<ubotu> FlyBye: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FlyBye> tried to use wingrub - it cant see any particions...?
<darkness_s> Lynoure: maybe you should install them separately
<darkness_s> Lynoure: first kdebase-dev-kde4 kdebase-workspace-dev kdebase-runtime
<darkness_s> Lynoure: and then kdm-kde4
<erland> bazhang: I'm not sure, I haven't tried from the console but I think I did try by keyboard shortcut for "Halt without Confirmation" (Alt+Ctrl+Shift+PgDn) and it worked like that, but I'd like the GUI if possible - When I ran the Kubuntu Gutsy Live CD it gave me the shutdown/restart/suspend options.
<bazhang> erland: that is very strange
<FlyBye> The various docs on grub/windows problems assume that one has either only one versionof windows.. i have xp and vista or it assumes the problems came when windows was installed after kubuntu... I had xp and vista first and kubuntu came as the 3rd o-system...
<erland> bazhang: I know, I don't get it. I used to have the normal dialogue under Feisty too...
<bazhang> http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-how-to-tripleboot-windows-xp-vista-and-ubuntu-193474.php FlyBye
<bazhang> erland: normal here on my gutsy kubuntu
<Lynoure> darkness_s: that's what I did...
<Lynoure> darkness_s: the last step ended in massive dependency hell.
<erland> bazhang: OK, well next one is weird scrolling - after upgrading, the scrolling in programs like OOo and Firefox is jumpy regardless of the "smooth scrolling" setting. It's actually really frustrating even though it sounds like a small thing - makes stuff hard to read.
<darkness_s> Lynoure: i have no idea what happened then
<bazhang> erland: not small if its frustrating
<bazhang> erland: I tend to turn off smooth scrolling as it's anything but smooth
<Lynoure> darkness_s: do you have backports in your sources list?
<Lynoure> darkness_s: if not, that could explain stuff :)
<darkness_s> Lynoure: yes, i do have backports
<Lynoure> darkness_s: hmm
<erland> bazhang: yeah, it's probably a little better without smooth scrolling, but still jumpy. Again, smooth scrolling worked fine under Feisty.
<Lynoure> darkness_s: and ppa, too?
<darkness_s> Lynoure: yes
<bazhang> erland: feisty and gutsy are very different experiences--I could get almost nothing to work under feisty, and gutsy is not that bad (for me)
<piotr16> who is pl?
<darkness_s> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Aphelia> hi there, i installed kubuntu yesterday, using debian before. i figured out, there might be more "nescessary" repositories, than the free one?
<bazhang> Aphelia: as in restricted (codecs etc)?
<darkness_s> Lynoure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45768/
<Aphelia> i read something about "community repositories", can anyone help me with the deb url?
<FlyBye> thanks folks - have had a look at the info in the page that the bot gave and it seems to be what I am looking for..
<Aphelia> yes, like that
<bazhang> Aphelia: via gui or cli--adept is the gui
<Aphelia> there must be something as the "non-free" equivalent in debian, i think.. via adept
<bazhang> Aphelia: yes, there is, and if that doesn't have what you want then there is medibuntu.org as well
<erland> bazhang: Alright, moving on to strike 3, Amarok has become unusable. Not sure if this has to do with upgrading, as it slowed down after I upgraded to a newer less stable package (maybe 1.7 at the time) while still using Feisty. Anyway, I rolled back to the standard stable package, but it's been so slow that it now just crashes when I try to use it. I have a large collection, but it should be able to handle that right? Again, using
<erland> the Gutsy Live CD,everything was dandy, even after hooking it up to my large collection on external HDD. Any suggestions?
<Aphelia> is there any site, , where i can look up the urls easily?
<Lynoure> darkness_s: one last question, did you install with aptitude (like I did), adept, apt or something else? (might make a difference when it comes to recommended stuff)
<bazhang> Aphelia: just open up adept and enable the repositories there (including canonical partner repos), then follow instructions at medibuntu org for enabling those
<darkness_s> Lynoure: i used apt-get
<bazhang> erland: using the live gutsy cd with feisty installed was alright, then installing the gutsy over feisty (or apt dist upgrading via the net) things became broken?
<bobiras> sorry i'm noob, i can not find peripherals monitor and display, can someone help me plz?
<Aphelia> bazhang: thanks :) I'l try that
<bazhang> Aphelia: no worries :}
<Lynoure> darkness_s: I'll try that way then. Maybe it was some of the recommended stuff that caused the dependency mess. Thanks
<bazhang> bobiras: do you see the kmenu?
<bobiras> sure
<bobiras> but i'm stuck
<erland> bazhang: so it's using the live gutsy cd (with gutsy already installed) VS. using gutsy installed via apt dist upgrade via net
<bart1105> hello.. i'm a noob and i have this problem with dialogue box
<bart1105> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabii/2062279094/
<bart1105> that's the link to a snapshot
<bazhang> bobiras: can you look for peripehreals (sp) in the kmenu?
<bobiras> i searched on system setting
<bobiras> but i still can't find from where i change the resolution
<bazhang> erland: you upgraded to gutsy via net?
<bazhang> bobiras: you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<darkness_s> Lynoure: you are welcome
<bobiras> kubuntu
<loguser1> i cant add a theme in kdm theme manager. what can be wrong?
<bazhang> bobiras: you can find the appearances and themes section? peripherals is below that
<erland> bazhang: yes, I upgraded via the net
<bazhang> erland: sounds like that old amarok upgrade is conflicting with the new gutsy one somewhere
<darkness_s> bobiras: kmenu--System settings--screen
<posingaspopular> bart1105: what specifically?
<bazhang> thanks darkness_s kbfx menu here :}
<bobiras> i'm on system settings menu but there is nothing screen
<bart1105> posingaspoppular: i cant get to the other options...check the screenshot here http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabii/2062279094/
<posingaspopular> imlooking right now
<loguser1> suddenty two of ntfs partitiions have disappeard...
<darkness_s> bobiras: monitor or somthing like that
<darkness_s> bobiras: my kubuntu is not in english
<posingaspopular> you mean the gray areas?
<bazhang> monitor and display bobiras--can you look through the systems settings under peripherals for a moment?
<bobiras> ok
<bart1105> posingaspopular: yes
<Aphelia> bazhang: what i'm actually looking for is opera and alien. i have "partner" and "free/nonfree" in sources.list
<Aphelia> and can't still find opera and alien
<posingaspopular> that's ctrl+f?
<posingaspopular> i have a doc open right now and everything seems to be working on my end
<bart1105> posingaspopular: i'm running gutsy gibbon on an asus a6rp laptop, screen resolution is 1024x768
<bazhang> Aphelia: not sure if medibuntu.org have those--have you checked that site?
<bobiras> it suppose to be like in the look&feel menu?
<posingaspopular> the only thing I did was click inside the box and type test
<bart1105> posingaspopular: yes, its a crtl+f with the advanced options opend
<posingaspopular> text* and that worked for me
<bazhang> bobiras: settings for keyboard, appearanc and themes, monitor etc there?
<loguser1> i cant add a theme in kdm theme manager. what can be wrong?
<posingaspopular> i cant seem to be able to recreat that one bart1105
<Aphelia> i've just added medibunut to surces.list, did apt-get update and looked at adept again
<bart1105> can you show me a screenshot of your open doc??
<bobiras> Bazhang: i checked the various menu's there but i can't find from where i change the resolution
<posingaspopular> sure one sec while I upload
<bart1105> posingaspopular: can i get that dialogue box to get smaller??
<darkness_s> bobiras: is your video card nvidia
<bazhang> Aphelia: opera is in there (available via apt-cache search) though only alien I see is alien-arena
<bobiras> bazhang: yes
<posingaspopular> bart1105: this is the screenshot that I have: http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/1638/snapshot2xg5.jpg
<bobiras> bazhang: the proble is that the desktop is not fitting with my screen
<loguser1> suddenty two of ntfs partitiions have disappeard...
<bazhang> bobiras: well it's in there--perhaps you could try to reset your configuration via the command line--you game?
<darkness_s> bobiras: if it is nvidia, type   nvidia-settings  in a console
<bobiras> i don't game
<Aphelia> bazhang: i found some games with "alien", but i'm looking for a tool "alien" which converts rpm to deb
<loguser1> i cant add a theme in kdm theme manager. what can be wrong?
<bobiras> i'll try to do that to darkness
<bart1105> posingaspopular: can u try it using openoffice calc?
<bazhang> bobiras: are you game=are you willing to try
<bazhang> Aphelia: not sure there sorry :}
<flybye7> Hi all ..
<bobiras> oh sorry
<bobiras> i would like to try but i don't konw how :)
<darkness_s> Aphelia: just sudo apt-get install alien
<flybye7> can some kind soul tell me what a listing (fd0) /dev/fd0 is all about___
<Aphelia> darkness_s: would that do, if alien isn't showing up in adept?
<dah_> Hya all. Any one had any success with the C++ IDEs Anjuta or Eclipse or the GTK version?
<bazhang> Aphelia: oops it is there listen to darkness_s
<loguser1> can any one please help me.................?
<s4xxon> hello, where does my system store the log file with what packages i installed/removed ?
<darkness_s> Aphelia: it should work
<flybye7> I gues /dev/fd0 is the address of some storage device ... is it a usb stick perhaps?
<s4xxon> ok found
<bazhang> s4xxon: dpkg -l will show you the list not sure where they are stored
<Aphelia> darkness_s: it works, i think its because i don't have the source "main" in adept
<ubuntu> hi, i'm installing kubuntu 7.10, but i dont want format the / filesystem, it is possible?
<flybye7> ah well .. i will struggel along a bit further...
<loguser1> kdm manager is not adding the theme i downloaded
<posingaspopular> bart1105: is that the spreadsheet software?
<Lynoure> darkness_s: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45772/
<bazhang> ubuntu: you want to keep feisty root?
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> i have some data that i could not move
<Aphelia> darkness_s: any suggestions, how i can add the main-repository in adept?
<bazhang> ubuntu: in your home directory or in / ?
<ubuntu> in /
<ubuntu> i have in /dev/hda2 a dir called data
<ubuntu> and i want to use /dev/hda2 as root
<darkness_s> Aphelia: open up adept, then click on adept and manage repositories
<bart1105> posingaspopular: its the spreadsheet
<bazhang> ubuntu: not sure there--my installs always overwrite /
<darkness_s> Lynoure: what if you run the command again? sometimes apt just dies with no reason at all
<posingaspopular> bart1105: http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/8180/snapshot3kd5.jpg
<pjeide> I spent a fair amount of time last night getting my PCI GeForce 6200 to work under Kubuntu.  After blacklisting my onboard drivers and using the Xorg wizard I was able to get ubuntu to boot with the 6200.
<pjeide> I promptly used nvidia-settings to configure a dual screen setup.
<pjeide> but now ubuntu thinks I have a 2704x1050 big desktop
<ubuntu> why the installer want format the root filsystem?
<Lynoure> darkness_s: tells me to do apt-get -f install, and that results in the same errors about things being in multiple packages
<pjeide> when it is really a 1024x768 next to a 1680x1050 screen
<bart1105> posingaspoplular: how come your dialogue screens are smaller than mine?
<ubuntu> kubuntu doesnt' like reiserfs?
<pjeide> Is there a good way to get a proper setting through so that windows don't launch in the void?
<bazhang> ext3 is the default iirc
<tekteen> !resolution | pjeide
<ubotu> pjeide: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Aphelia> darkness_s: i enabled all repositories in the first tab before, but i wonder why alien is obviously there, but not showing up in adept
<darkness_s> Lynoure: i have run out of ideas
<pjeide> tekteen: thank you
<tekteen> pjeide: np
<darkness_s> Aphelia: i don't know, but you were able to install it with apt-get right?
<Aphelia> Darkness_s: yes
<darkness_s> Aphelia: weird, maybe try synaptic?
<niko_> dear staff
<niko_> my kubuntu 7.1 show me in connection manager
<niko_> my HTC phone
<niko_> wath it means???
<darkness_s> that your house is haunted
<niko_> it's wonderfull, but i wanna know if is now possible to sync my WM5 pda.....
<Aphelia> darkness_s: i'l try kpackage-manager
<bart1105> posingaspopular: what is your screen resolution?
<niko_> and
<niko_> one trouble
<niko_> my conmizconfig-settings-manager seems broken
<niko_> hey... waz wrong on my?
<arash> Hi, when I log in to my moms account, it says I have to change the password. But I dont want to do that, I want it to be the same as the login name (like it was now, but it requires a change), how can I override this problem?
<darkness_s> goodbye everybody
<cox>  hello all, i need to flash my bios, how i've got the utility & the rom, how do I add it to a cd and make that cd bootable
<stdin> Lynoure: ping
<Lynoure> stdin: boing-boing-oing.
<tekteen> arash: u still here?
<posingaspopular> bart1105: 1027 * 768
 * tekteen sees 343 ghosts in the room
<tekteen> this place is dead
<bazhang> heh
<tekteen> and I am very bored
<Lynoure> tekteen: it's a support channel, not a chatroom
<tekteen> ok
<Lynoure> tekteen: try on #kubuntu-offtopic if you just want a chat about something fun :)
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> sorry (very bored)
<Aphelia> darkness_s: is it possible, that there is no opera for amd64?
<stdin> Lynoure: looks like you didn't remove all old kde4 beta packages before installing the RC1
<Lynoure> stdin: I did...
<stdin> can't have, you had kde4base
<stdin> "kde4base-data"
<stdin> which is an old package
<posingaspopular> bart1105: sorry mate, bed time
<Lynoure> stdin: oh, I did remove kdelibs5 and thought that would pretty much take everything with it. How can I be sure all is gone?
<stdin> !brokenkde4 | Lynoure, by running this command
<ubotu> Lynoure, by running this command: If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<stdin> Lynoure: removing kdelibs5 *should* remove all the old package, but for some it doesn't...
<arash> Why does the password system have to be so extremely annoyingly tough?, I want my family to have a simple password so they can login with a password that is their own login name. But it requires a change of password that can't be whatever you want. Can I override the password system and pick a easy password?
<stdin> Lynoure: if you get errors about dependencies, just add the packages causing error on to the end of the command
<posingaspopular> arash: to change password, type 'passwd' in a terminal/konsole
<Lynoure> stdin: thanks.
<posingaspopular> im not sure about specific users/logins though
<posingaspopular> i only have the one on my computer
<posingaspopular> 6am <--- bed
<stdin> "sudo passwd <username>" for other users
<tekteen> arash: if u don't want to change the pass. open up the system settings program then go into the user section
<tekteen> arash: then click the user and click on the "password & security" tab
<arash> tekteen:  I thought so too, it says that the password will never needed to be changed, but it has too anyway, probably a bug
<tekteen> I will look for other ways (the non gui way) to get rid of it
<arash> tekteen: i try to do what stdin said
<tekteen> ok
<arash> ok, I try to login to her account now...
<arash> yay worked, thanks, though the bug is very annoying, somehow the GUI isn't doing anything
<tekteen> cool
<loguser1> my storage partitions just disappear... some times 2 ntfs drives. some times all.... why. iam using dolphin , k 7.10 ?
<loguser1> heloooo..
<guh> how can i make a script on /etc/skel thats is executed automatically everytime a user is created? i want to add a quota to the users automatically.
<loguser1> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> check the adduser config
<tekteen> I will look it up
<tekteen> guh: found it
<tekteen> guh: edit /etc/adduser.conf
<guh> tekteen: what if i use ldap? :(
<ubuntu> could l have the boot poartition on /dev/hda and the root partition on /dev/hdb or there are problems?
<ubuntu> please answer to me :)
<tekteen> :-S no clue
<loguser1> http://pastebin.ca/796794
<loguser1> my storage partitions just disappear... some times 2 ntfs drives. some times all.... why. iam using dolphin , k 7.10 ?
<ubuntu> tekteen: with no clue you mean that i dont have problem?
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> talking to guh
<ubuntu> ah you are not talking to me
<ubuntu> ok
<tekteen> no problem though
<ubuntu> ok, thanks
<tekteen> sorry, did not look at your prob. (looking at guh's)
<guh> i want to creat a quota to users added on samba, is there any way?
<tekteen> samba might have a quota control
<dengpeng> could anyone please tell me, which file determines the behavior of windows? only kwinrc?
<tekteen> dengpeng: do u use kwin?
<dengpeng> tekteen: i have some problem with my kubuntu
<tekteen> dengpeng: what prob.
<dengpeng> when scroll the mouse wheel on titlebar, it doesn't do what I want it to do
<tekteen> ok
<dengpeng> even I set it to be "shade/unshade"
<tekteen> I know nothing about that
<tekteen> sorry
<dengpeng> it always switches between windows
<pag> dengpeng, which decoration are you using? (iirc ie. Baghira ignored that settings totally..)
<dengpeng> tekteen: no prob.
<tekteen> what do u want it to do?
<dengpeng> which decoration? I'm not sure, but I just start using kde no long, I didn't installed any I think
<SatManUK> can i install kubunutu from the live cd without doing the internet check because i need to edit the server file as its not locating the server name via the dns server - i need to put in the ip address
<pag> dengpeng, kcontrol -> Desktop -> Window behaviour -> titlebar actions  should let you configure that
<dengpeng> tekteen: I just want to shade/unshade anywindow when I scroll on the titlebar
<dengpeng> pag: I set "shade/unshade" there, but no effect
<tekteen> SatManUK: yes
<dengpeng> I remeber it effects at the beginning, but later it started ignoring my settings
<tekteen> SatManUK: you could put the server name and ip in the hosts file
<stdin> SatManUK: it will just detect there's no connection to the servers and disable the repositories when you install, just remember to re-activate them after you get the network back
<pag> dengpeng, hmm.. strange.. it *should* work...
<SatManUK> its sticking for ages on the internet test - how long should it take?
<loguser1>  i got it. it is showing all in /media. but when i click storage folders. it only shows the ext3 and fat files. and some times shows nothiing why. is that
<dengpeng> pag: and also when scrolling on an inactive window, that window gains focus, I don't know if  it's normal
<loguser1> what are the drivers for ntfs ?
<tekteen> SatManUK: It has to wait to timeout each connection
<tekteen> SatManUK: a LONG time
<SatManUK> i have a plan - reboot - take the network out for now
<SatManUK> do the install
<tekteen> just unplug the network
<SatManUK> then configure it after..
<SatManUK> yes
<SatManUK> thats what im doing..!!
<SatManUK> bye for now :P
<tekteen> bye
<lovre> is kde 4.0 coming out on 11.12?
<Tm_T> who knows
<SSJ_GZ> lovre: That's the plan, but we'll have to wait and see.
<lovre> SSJ_GZ: ok, thank you
<virnik> hi there, i got problem with uninstalling package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<stdin> what's the problem?
<virnik> i got here one crap, which demaged that package
<virnik> package cant be installed or uninstalled
<virnik> it freezes on "configuring package"
<virnik> i tryed both dpkg and apt
<virnik> it just freezes, but system goes normal
<virnik> it can be canceled by ctrl+c
<virnik> uninstall or install itself does not continue
<stdin> how long have you let it run for?
<virnik> ten minutes, and max 20 minutes yesterday
<virnik> computer is slow and old...it's my friend's computer
<virnik> gotta only 256MB RAM, but it shall work
<virnik> load is really low, 0.00
<virnik> so...process runs, but takes no cpu power
<moroboshi> hi
<tekteen> hi
<stdin> virnik: well I guess you could try just removing "/var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic.prerm" then doing the uninstall.
<stdin> virnik: that's not exactly recommended but it may work
<moroboshi> is there an ipod channel?
<virnik> stdin: trying right a way, thx
<stdin> moroboshi: try ##ipod
<moroboshi> ##ipod
<FlyBye> Hi all...
<newguyss> hi, how do I enable someone to reach my machine using FTP?
<FlyBye> can somebody tell me what grub fault #22 means exactly...
<virnik> stdin: thx
<virnik> stdin: it looks like it works
<FlyBye> get it when trying to boot...
<stdin> virnik: heh, good. now go fix your system :p
<virnik> except warning that list of packages about this modules is missing, but it is nothing critical
<virnik> stdin: it is not mine
<virnik> it is my friends
<tekteen> do u have an ftp server set up
<newguyss> no
<virnik> but she gotta problem with low memory, and with graphic card...
<newguyss> how to set it up
<tekteen> !ftpd | newguyss
<ubotu> newguyss: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<FlyBye> virnik ...you refering to my question??
<tekteen> newguyss: graphical front-ends makes it easy to administrate
<Tm_T> ssh <3
<bobiras> does anyone of u using external HD?
<FlyBye> different quest. does kubuntu live have a remote management feature???
<virnik> it was really hard way till install
<tekteen> bobiras: yes
<Tm_T> FlyBye: err what?
<virnik> FlyBye: no
<loguser1_> what is the partition editor utility for kubuntu. as gparted is for ubuntu ?
<FlyBye> sorry virnik...
<Tm_T> what is remote management :o
<tekteen> bobiras: what is the question
<bobiras> tekteen: i got an external WD but i can't make it work
<tekteen> ok
<FlyBye> tm - so that some other trusted person over the internet could fix problems on this pc...?
<FlyBye> remote support might be better word...
<KR-data> I got a problem, I installed kubuntu fine and all that, the restricted drivers manager found my nvidia-card and everything is fine, except that xorg won't starte when I restart. The errror from xorg is "Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)" a lsmod | grep nvidia though shows the module as loaded, what do I do?
<Tm_T> FlyBye: there is
<tekteen> first thing is first. Is it pluged in and on
<FlyBye> tm you ever used it...?
<tekteen> (have to ask)
<bobiras> tekteen: yes
<Tm_T> FlyBye: some of those ways yes
<Tm_T> FlyBye: ssh is friend
<bobiras> i've never used it before
<tekteen> bobiras: was it pluged in when u started your computer>
<tekteen> ?
<andreas__> how can i make my hda automaticly mount at /media/disk?
<FlyBye> tm feel like haveing a try to fix the grub on this system.. is supposed to be tri-boot - xp-vista - kubuntu...??
<bobiras> no
<Tm_T> FlyBye: ssh is friend
<loguser1_> what is the partition editor utility for kubuntu. as gparted is for ubuntu ?
<bobiras> but it recognising it
<FlyBye> tm - sorry I dont understand ssh???
<loguser1_> how to unmount and mount again , a partition ?
<tekteen> bobiras: what does it do after it is reconized
<FlyBye> tm please not I dont yet have a lot of background linux knowl...
<Tm_T> !ssh | FlyBye
<newguyss> ok I have installed ftpd how to set it up so someone can reach it ?
<ubotu> FlyBye: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<KR-data> FlyBye, ssh is just a simple way to make a secure terminal connection to your linux box
<bobiras> tekteen: i get e prob, when i try to enter it "could not enter folder /media"
<virnik> does somebody met Xstartup problem with xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer (0xf00000000,0x0) (Invalid argument) error?
<tekteen> newguyss: install a frontend for it
<tekteen> !ftpd| newguyss
<ubotu> newguyss: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Tm_T> KR-data: and that way do everything, including run gui apps
<tekteen> bobiras: I know the problem
<KR-data> Tm_T, true, but I never used that feature much :p
<tekteen> bobiras: open up the konsole
<FlyBye> ok - hang on I will re-boot to the kubuntu live cd - and come back in here and askyou for the same info again and we can give it a spin perhaps...
<newguyss> tekteen: from where, and what is the exact name?
<bobiras> done
<Tm_T> KR-data: I do, locally
<FlyBye> tm - is that ok with you....?
<KR-data> Tm_T, well I use it via the internet mostly and it is simple to slow for that
<tekteen>  then type ... (slow typer), bobiras
<tekteen> give me a sec
<SatManUK> which file do i need to edit to set the server name to its ip address
<FlyBye> see you in a bit tm - till then....
<tekteen> sudo chmod 755 /media
<bobiras> tekteen: i got syntax error, maybe it's my fault cause i'm noob to lnux
<andreas__> how can i make my hda automaticly mount at /media/disk?
<tekteen> type "sudo chmod 755 /media"
<SatManUK> which file has the server list list for the repos i think its in /etc?
<SatManUK> and i can't get adept to load either so i need another package manager
<tekteen> SatManUK: /etc/apt/sources.list
<tekteen> bobiras: did you type "sudo chmod 755 /media" in the console?
<andreas__> how can i make my hda automaticly mount at /media/disk?
<bobiras> tekteen: i got message: missing operand after '755/media'
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> there is a space between 755 and /media
<bobiras> ok
<bobiras> did it
<loguser1_> how to unmount and mount again , a partition ?
<tekteen> now test if it works
<loguser1_> is any one listening to me............ ?
<bobiras> tekteen: now i get an error that i don't have enough permitions to enter
<tekteen> loguser1_: umount <mount point>; mount <dev> <mountpoint>
<SatManUK> it says sources.liist is empty
<tekteen> there is one i in LIST
<loguser1_> tekteen:  thanks. if its ntfs. then?
<bobiras> tekteen: ?
<tekteen> bobiras: did u put sudo before it
<andy_123> hi, can anyone tellme how to get opengl output to work with kaffeine?
<bobiras> yes
<tekteen> then enter the password?
<loguser1_> tekteen:  what is the mount point by default
<bobiras> haven't ask me for a password
<tekteen> loguser1_: let me help bobiras first
<loguser1_> k
<tekteen> bobiras: ok
<tekteen> bobiras: post the output of this command "sudo ls -l | grep media"
<bobiras> tekteen: it's a western digital HD witch is named mybook
<bobiras> tekteen: and then?
<tekteen> bobiras: I messed up, post the output of "sudo ls -l / | grep media"
<andy_123> can anyone tellme how to recompile a package kubuntu way?
<bobiras> tekteen: ok np
<bobiras> tekteen: did ti
<bobiras> tekteen: *it
<tekteen> bobiras: so ,,, what did the program say
<tekteen> that command just gives info
<bobiras> tekteen: drwr-xr-x 4root root 4096 2007-11-25 14:00 media
<tekteen> ok
<andreas__> how can i make my hda automaticly mount at /media/disk?
<bobiras> tekteen: plus onme more same msg for the cdrom
<tekteen> bobiras: unplug and plug the drive back in
<bobiras> tekteen: sec
<andy_123> can anyone tellme how to get flash working in firefox?
<flybye7> Hi all .. can sbdy tell me how to fix it in this kbuntu live cd so that I have a german keyboard support<<./_-)0{[Po':l hmmm quetsionmark
<tekteen> bobiras: lets see if it works
<novizio> hello, how can i change my right for writing on CDROM?
<bobiras> tekteen: the fact is that it recognises it and asks me even how to open it
<tekteen> andy_123: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tekteen> bobiras: cool
<tekteen> bobiras: have you opened a folder?
<tekteen> tested it?
<andy_123> tekteen, thanx
<bobiras> tekteen: unable to enter file:///media/My Book. you do not have access rights to this location
<bobiras> tekteen: yes and i got this msg
<newguyss> how do I add users to my ftpd I have it but its telling me that the user file is not there
<tekteen> bobiras: u know what pastebin is?
<bobiras> tekteen: nope
<andreas__> how can i make my hda automaticly mount at /media/disk?
<tekteen> !pastebin | bobiras
<ubotu> bobiras: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tekteen> paste the output of the command "sudo ls -l /media"
<alexander> hello. I have a strange login response when I mis-enter a password. After the incorrect password is entered, the two fileds (user and passwd) are greyed out.
<tekteen> on the pastebin
<alexander> I cannot enter any text, but I can select people from the user list
<bobiras> tekteen: in the text place?
<andreas__> how can i make my hda automaticly mount at /media/disk?
<tekteen> bobiras: the pastebin
<alexander> IS this a known bug?
<flybye7> damn it = I fixed the system language to german but the keyboard is still usenglish...
<bobiras> tekteen: did it
<tekteen> post the link
<flybye7> anz clue how to change this when running kubuntu live cd___qesttionmark//
<tekteen> bobiras: what is the address?
<bobiras> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45779/
<bobiras> tekteen: think to be right
<tekteen> looking at it. one sec
<bobiras> ok
<bobiras> ty vm
<tekteen> bobiras: post the output not the command
<tekteen> I know the command
<tekteen> :-)
<PoliticianNEW> is there any way to install IE 7 in kubuntu linux? ies4linux does only work until IE 6 and a portable IE 7 version has only made erro messages
<Cold_Inz> I've got one major annoying problem here. something is using 100% of my cpu, but highest process listed in top is Xorg with 0.7 .. found a couple things referring to acpi yesterday, killed acpid and it gave me no more trouble, till I rebooted today. Anyone know of this problem ? was like this both in feisty and gutsy(wich is current, upgraded yesterday)
<flybye7> ok i fouind where to change it but is still same .. we restart this perhaps...
<virnik> my X server cant start, it writes this: xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer
<bobiras> tekteen: sec, on your nem i wrote bobiras and in the text pllace i wrote the cmd you gave
<virnik> can somebody help me with this?
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: what makes you think something is using all the cpu ?
<bobiras> tekteen: and the i did paste
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: if you run 'top'  what does it say your load average is?
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: all my system monitors show it
<flybye7> hmm still the same... engl keyboard... shi]}[pooi=-_
<tekteen> what is the url
<pjeide> bobiras: run the command given to you in your terminal, copy the result, paste to the pastebin, and post the resulting URL address here
<bobiras> tekteen:ok
<tekteen> pjeide: thanks
<SatManUK> how do i change for Adapatec package manager to synapitc - because it doesn't work
<flybye7> forget the friggin kezboad setting .. anzbodz wanna trz using ssl to fix the grub for a tri/boot szstem?
<flybye7> hehe / found the ???
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: in boot of the system, it "hangs" up for a minute or so, before slowly moving forwards again
<bobiras> tekteen:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45780/ hope it's this one
<andreas__> how can i make my hda automaticly mount at /media/disk?
<flybye7> who is the dutz grub expert?
<alexander> Has anyone had issues with Kubuntu locking up the login on a mis-entered password?
<flybye7> e e e duty grub expert? heheh
<virnik> again, is there somebody who knows why xserver crashes upon start with xf86MapVidMem: Could not mmap framebuffer error?
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: sounds like dns problems
<virnik> it is old computer with radeon7000 card
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: DNS ? how could this be ?
<tekteen> bobiras: The problem is that my book is only available to root
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: if you do  :  "ifconfig lo"   on the command line, does it show a line like  127.0.0.1
<bobiras> tekteen: so, how i can change it?
<flybye7> nobody keen to get stuck into a grub-fixing session?
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: Yes. it was a problem that (as to my knowledge) suddenly appeared. I'd have it unsaid if it was when upgrading something though
<tekteen> bobiras: try this command "sudo chown root.plugdev '/media/My Book'"
<techi> Hi Folks, does anyone know how to configure Kubuntu to make microphone working ?
<flybye7> I have tried to get the multi-boot working with grub / with wingrub / even with easy bds... nuttin works... help... heheh
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: also, reason for reboot now, was while screensaver was running, I suspect it somehow related to power management
<tekteen> bobiras: then type ...
<bobiras> tekteen: it's reedonly file system
<tekteen> ???
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: err, I mean the system froze up when calling for power management
<tekteen> what was the result of the command
<bobiras> tekteen: that came out
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: well, do what I suggest and see what happens
<flybye7> hmmm / desperate try... is there another disab. air force veteran here who would like to give me a hand with this...?
<bobiras> tekteen: exact result :chown: changing ownership of `/media/My Book': Read-only file system
<tekteen> bobiras: ok
<JohnFlux> flybye7: you haven't really given enough details yet
<JohnFlux> flybye7: you've said it doesn't work, but nothing else
<tekteen> bobiras: try this command "chmod 770 `/media/My Book'"
<tekteen> note, the single quotes are part of the command
<bobiras> tekteen: got a new line >
<loguser1> tekteen:  are you free now?
<flybye7> thanx john... I have a pc with an pata hard disk one part with xp / 2nd partition with vista x64.. and a sata disk with 1 partition storage ntfs and another partition with kubuntu unable to boot to kubuntu...
<tekteen> bobiras: what was the new line
<flybye7> before I used part magic to fix the mbr all I got was grub error 22...
<bobiras> tekteen: nothing, blank
<flybye7> have tried all sorts to fix it myself / no success...
<loguser1> i can access ntfs partitions since upgrade to 7.10 . any help?
<loguser1> i cant access ntfs partitions since upgrade to 7.10 . any help?
<flybye7> my hope was that somebody who is real clued up could use a ssh session to have a look at it...
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: what DID you suggest ? :P
<flybye7> now I am accessing via the kubuntu live cd session....
<bobiras> tekteen: sith this '>' like root, and not bobiras@bobiras:~$
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: if you do  :  "ifconfig lo"   on the command line, does it show a line like  127.0.0.1
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: Yes
<tekteen> bobiras: click ctrl + c
<flybye7> JohnFlux / is the above any better....?
<Cold_Inz> inet addr:127.0.0.1
<loguser1> iam in emergency.........
<tekteen> bobiras: is the > still there
<JohnFlux> flybye7: better, but I don't know :-)   Maybe google for that message
<flybye7> and another prob right now is that I have not been able to get a german keyboard setup running in the live session...
<bobiras> tekteen: no
<JohnFlux> flybye7: try  #grub
<DivideZer> why firefox have "netscape" navigator id ?
<flybye7> did that / and ok / thanx....
<tekteen> bobiras: post the output of "sudo ls -l /media | grep My"
<bobiras> tekteen: in the commad i hade to type before i should put sudo at the beggining?
<ubunturos> DivideZer: you mean, the appName string of the Navigator?
<DivideZer> yes
<tekteen> bobiras: yes
<ubunturos> DivideZer: probably, because, netscape was "firefox" before firefox, I guess
<tekteen> bobiras: sorry
<Cold_Inz> DivideZer: firefox can show different IDs, like IE and opera I think
<bobiras> tekteen: np same thing happened
<Kitano> slt
<DivideZer> ubunturos , what you mean firefox was netscape ?
<tekteen> click ctrl + c
<ubunturos> DivideZer: well, Netscape was "the firefox" of its time
<bobiras> tekteen: ok
<tekteen> bobiras: post the output of "sudo ls -l /media | grep My"
<DivideZer> ubunturos , so what , i dont understand ? firefox is based on netscape source or what ?
<bobiras> tekteen: sorry but nothing came out
<ubunturos> DivideZer: partially, yes
<tekteen> is the HD plugged in
<bobiras> tekteen: yes
<DivideZer> netspace is open source ?
<bobiras> tekteen: shall i replug it?
<ubunturos> DivideZer: no
<tekteen> yep
<fabio> im new in linux
<fabio> i dont know how to install software
<ubunturos> DivideZer: I assume, netscape lead to Mozilla Browser (note, *Mozilla*) which further lead to Mozilla Firefox
<fabio> i need mp3 support
<tekteen> I wish I could use ssh sooo much
<Cold_Inz> There is no process listed wich uses 100% of the cpu, max 1%, and there is nothing abnormal in process tree either, and it seems to be related to the freezeup I had (supposedly when power management kicked in) anyone seen this before ? using kde 3.5.8, kernel 2.6.22-14 generic 1686
<bobiras> tekteen: shall i put it on bin?
<tekteen> bobiras: does the option window come up
<tekteen> bin?
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: i would say that the system monitor thing is lying to you :-)
<tekteen> oh
<bobiras> tekteen: pastebin
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: what does 'top'  say your load average is?
<tekteen> u mean like on macs?
<ubunturos> DivideZer: http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/ben/archives/009698.html - might interest you
<tekteen> bobiras: what is the url?
<alexander> hello. I have a strange login response when I mis-enter a password. After the incorrect password is entered, the two fileds (user and passwd) are greyed out. I cannot enter any text, otherwise the GUI is responsive. Has anyone seen this beofre?
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: uh sorry how do I see the load "average" ? everything is listed below 1%, 'cept Xorg
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: sorry, 3,35
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: sorry, 3,34*
<SatManUK> how to change to default package and update manager from adapt to synaptic
<bobiras> tekteen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45781/
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: hmmmm
<tekteen> ok
<loguser1> i cant access ntfs partitions since upgrade to 7.10 . any help?
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: there's 3 numbers.  do they all say that same number, roughly?
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: copy'n'paste: load average: 3.34, 3.21, 2.80
<matttis> hi
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: and in top, there's no process at the top using lots of cpu?
<matttis> Where do I find the configuration files of kdm ?
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: No. Couldn't this be related to the "hangup" in the booting of the system ?
<tekteen> bobiras: Here is the problem: the daemon that mounts these things is neither mounting them with the correct gid nor the correct permissions
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: if there's a daemon or something wich isn't quite feeling well I mean
<tekteen> I am not sure why. I will google it
<loguser1> i cant access ntfs partitions since upgrade to 7.10 . any help?
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: could you msg me (or upload somewhere) the result of    cat /proc/interrupts
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: nothing seems to be working slower as I can see, could it be procinfo that's lying ?
<bobiras> tekteen: is there a solution to this problem?
<fabio> i want play mp3s in kubuntu
<fabio> can you help me
<fabio> ?
<JohnFlux> !mp3 | fabio
<ubotu> fabio: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tekteen> bobiras: no clue
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: private messages from uregistered users is blocked. shall I put in a text file and try send it to you ?
<tekteen> bobiras: ask on the forums and list that is your problem
<bobiras> tekteen: ie tried to go on properties and change the mount as user, from mounting tab
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: upload to http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<loguser1> what are the ways in kubuntu gusty to mount and unmout a ntfs partition?
<fabio> i use kubuntu
<JohnFlux> !ntfs | loguser1
<ubotu> loguser1: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<bobiras> tekteen: but still got that problem, and i don't even know how to get more pivilegies
<SatManUK> oki have downloaded synaptic - but i can't get it to load
<bobiras> tekteen: although i want to tank you for your time. been more patient
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: done?
<tekteen> bobiras there is a tmp solution
<bobiras> tektenn: such?
<fabio> i cant find  kubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: Sorry I'm probably a complete moron but I can't seem to find any uploading tool on the site
<fabio> in adept installer
<tekteen> bobiras: click alt+F2 then type "kdesudo konqueror" in the window
<tekteen> bobiras: this will give konqueror root abilities
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: click on the url I posted, then paste your message into the text area, add your name, then click Send
<JohnFlux> tekteen: kdesu
<tekteen> kdesudo works too
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: Sorry. I AM a complete moron. I'll do it right away.
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: :-)
<fabio> i need mp3 suport but adept installer do not work
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: Done
<JohnFlux> !doesntwork
<JohnFlux> !doesnotwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bobiras> tekteen: getting the following msg, could not run such command
<JohnFlux> fabio: ^^
<Norgur> @fabio: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<flybye7> JohnFlux / nobody there in #grub...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesnotwork - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flybye7> pleanty there / but nowone responds...
<tekteen> bobiras: sorry I have no idea
<JohnFlux> flybye7: ;-)
<bobiras> tekteen: ty again
<flybye7> shi/ happens.. heheh
<bobiras> tekteen: nvm, i'll try to find a solution
<flybye7> so is there now some kind and knowedgable person here who would like to crack a grub problem on a tri/boot system via a ssh session?
<SatManUK> ok - i have a problem launching some applications from the package menu - they just seem to quit - i load adapt - it quits - i load synaptic - it quits - if i load it from konsole its fine suggestions?
<SatManUK> applications - k menu i mean
<SatManUK> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fabio> im new in linux but i cant finde restricted extras
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: done?
<JohnFlux> fabio: did you follow:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<JohnFlux> fabio: what part did you get stuck on?
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: yeah, long ago =)
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: put in cpuinfo as well as an addition
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: ... so now tell me the url :P
<flybye7> whos the duty grub/guru???
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: *cough*whistle* http://pastebin.com/d647168  CPUINFO: http://pastebin.com/m3ff0ff13
<F3000> Hi! Anyone here know how to fix "restricted drivers manager"?
<andreas__> how can i make my hda automaticly mount at /media/disk?
<newguyss> hi, how do I allow cgi outside the sgi bin
<newguyss> cgi bin
<Cold_Inz> andreas__: one way to do it is to add the command lines to /etc/rc.local, but there's probably a better way. just incase you don't get any response from here
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: it all looks okay :/
<matttis> Where do I find the configuration files of kdm ?
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: could you do:  vmstat  2    and pastebin say 5 or so lines
<virnik> hi guys, I know i alreay presented that problem here, but i got it again, and I cant solve it alone. i have borked fglrx module, so I choosed reinstalling linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: as far as I've seen, there's a daemon to wich monitors the system, (acpid?) could that be lying ?
<virnik> but I got serious problems with it
<virnik> install process freezes itself on Configuring package ...
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: I'm not sure what the problem is
<virnik> i can cancel it with ctrl+c, but module is not installed
<andreas__> Okay, can u also tell me how i get write priveliges to the partition? I have to open it as root to create/paste files on it.
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: http://pastebin.com/d1454d0b9
<virnik> it is the same with apt or dpkg
<JohnFlux> andreas__: ntfs ?
<andreas__> nope. linux partition
<virnik> tryed tip i got from one guy from here, deleting /var/lib/dpkg/info/ files depending this package, but it does not help
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz:  1  1      0 388416  93064 334428    0    0    64    34  298 13717 32 15  0 53
<andreas__> Cold_Inz: nope. linux partition
<Cold_Inz> andreas__: mount -o uid=YOURUID gid=YOURGROUPID source /mountpoint I think
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz:  that line is your problem - a huge number of 'system cs'  - meaning context switches
<virnik> can somebody help? i am freezed on this from yesterday
<andreas__> Cold_Inz: That is to adwanse for me.
<virnik> just write me PM or querry, i am gonna for smoke
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: the problem is that something in the kernel is requesting attention, continually
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: 7 thousand times a second :(
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: a buggy driver ?
<Cold_Inz> ouch !
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: indeed
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: I have no idea how to track it down further sorry
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: at least now I've got a clue, thanks =)
<virnik> what about my problem?
<virnik> can somebody help me solve it?
<Cold_Inz> andreas__: UID is your user id, same as your login name. groupID is mostly same as UID or "users".
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: I think we use  pmount  these days
<JohnFlux> not mount
<flybye77> ha - found the keyboard fix .. ah ha... yippeee...
<JohnFlux> andreas__: pmount /dev/whatever       should be sufficent
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: pmount .. ? oh.. world continues to grow it seems LOL
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: indeed
<andreas__> Cold_Inz: okay!  Thx
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: it's the new standard :-)
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: makes it easier for n00bz like me, this pmount ..
<Cold_Inz> andreas__: You could try "pmount /dev/disk /mountpoint". as JohnFlux said, there's a new standard I was not aware of =)
<JohnFlux> !pmount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PeterPan_> i can read ntfs files but cant write them. i have ntfs-3g...   why?
<Cold_Inz> w00t, have we gotten full NTFS write support as well now ?
<andreas__> does pmount automaticly mount the hda everytime i reboot
<Cold_Inz> andreas__: no I don't think so, try adding the command (test it first ;) to /etc/rc.local <- this is a runlevel thingy, meaning it will run all commands within when you boot the system
<andreas__> Cold_Inz: I'll try;D
<vonvenom> hi
<JohnFlux> andreas__: if you want it mounted at bootup, it should be added to /etc/fstab
<vonvenom> everybody is english ?
<andreas__> JohnFlux: Do i open fstab in kate?
<stdin> !fr | vonvenom
<ubotu> vonvenom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vonvenom> merci!
<Cold_Inz> andreas__: if you wanna use kate, run "kdesu kate" in command line
<andreas__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<JohnFlux> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<JohnFlux> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JohnFlux> andreas__: maybe doing it the gui way is better
<JohnFlux> andreas__: Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem
<JohnFlux> andreas__: maybe do that?
<JohnFlux> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<andreas__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45784/       what do i change?
<JohnFlux> andreas__: close kate, and maybe try that gui way first
<andreas__> JohnFlux: okay
<Cold_Inz> I'd listen way more to JohnFlux than me, he actually knows what he's saying(I just made some response so that someone would get pissed and tell it the right way hehehe)
<JohnFlux> Cold_Inz: not at all - I just typed  !mount   on a hunch, and got that info
<JohnFlux> andreas__: the problem is, it's changing quite rapidly, and most of us just aren't used to the 'easy' way to do things.  :)
<andreas__> JohnFlux: lol, it's writen in chinese or somthing -.-  And i got Norwegian launguge
<JohnFlux> andreas__: :-D
<andreas__> JohnFlux: I understand:P
<Cold_Inz> indeed ... I've discovered a whole new (and beautiful) world after kubuntu.. used to be a slackware/gentoo user :P
<Cold_Inz> JohnFlux: should there normally be at least abit usage of swap ? according to a monitor, I'm using 0% swap of 489mb
<andreas__> JohnFlux: can you change the fstab file for me?  the gui is in chinese!
<JohnFlux> andreas__: on the command line, maybe do:    LANG=en  systemsettings
<PeterPan_> i can read ntfs files but cant write them. i have ntfs-3g...   why?
<Cold_Inz> andreas__: Control Center -> regional and accessability -> Country/region and language (everything as it should there ? I looked at my GUI thingy and it worked, but I've got mine in english though)
<andreas__> got it now. I'll reboot, to check that it worked!
<Cold_Inz> I have a silly question: doesn't swap have any mount point ? I see it doesn't in my fstab
<Cold_Inz> and I can't remember =/
<PeterPan_>  i cant see opera in kubuntus package manager. why?
<Tm_T> PeterPan_: Opera isn't free, we are not allowed to distribute just like that
<Cold_Inz> Tm_T: opera and opera-static shows up on my "aptitude search opera" ...
<Cold_Inz> and opera is listed for feisty and gutsy on opera.com
<Tm_T> Cold_Inz: because you have some extra repository
<Cold_Inz> Tm_T: I have absolutely no idea why I have that if so =/
<Tm_T> Cold_Inz: because you have installed them perhaps?
<Tm_T> anyway, Opera isn't in default repositories
<Tm_T> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Cold_Inz> all I've done is apt-get update and apt-get upgrade .. I haven't installed anything regarding that.. but perhaps I got it because I'm below average intelligent ?
<Tm_T> Cold_Inz: erm?
<Cold_Inz> nothing ;) just making out a point, if I've installed an extra repository then I must've been sleepwalking, I don't even have a clue how to do that
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> Cold_Inz: do "apt-cache show opera" in konsole
<Cold_Inz> Tm_T: I'ma put this in pastebin.
<Tm_T> Cold_Inz: aye
<Cold_Inz> Tm_T: http://pastebin.com/d5f8567c6
<PeterPan_> Tm_T:  i once installed opera. and once ubuntu came with preinstalled opera
<Tm_T> PeterPan_: not official Ubuntu
<draik> Hello all
<Tm_T> Cold_Inz: yup, from Opera site is that package
<PeterPan_>  i once installed opera. and once ubuntu came with preinstalled opera
<PeterPan_>  i cant see opera in kubuntus package manager. why?
<Cold_Inz> *smacks own forehead* crap.
<PeterPan_> Tm_T:  it was offical
<Tm_T> PeterPan_: I repeat, official Ubuntu nor Kubuntu isn't coming with Opera, that is a hard fact
<draik> !forefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forefox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> PeterPan_: it's illegal for ubuntu to try to distribute it now
<draik> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Cold_Inz> PeterPan_: http://www.opera.com/download/
<PeterPan_> k
<PeterPan_> thx
<Tm_T> draik: /msg ubotu
<PeterPan_> i think fire fox is better?
<draik> Would anyone know why I can't download with Firefox? It crashes with any download
<draik> Tm_T: I was maybe hoping for a link to a firefox channel or something.
<Tm_T> draik: nope without debug output
<draik> Tm_T: How do I get a debug output?
<Tm_T> noo idea
<Tm_T> #firefox @ mozillanet ?
<Cold_Inz> Is APMd know to be buggy on kernel 2.6.22* ?
<draik> Thank you Tm_T
<Tm_T> you're welcome
<dobach> hellow
<FlyBye> still looking for help on a grub problem for a xp-visa-kubuntu system .. any offers???
<sacrifice> gurbinstall after vista installed
<FlyBye> yep...
<FlyBye> xp and vista were on the box...
<jpatrick> !grub | FlyBye
<ubotu> FlyBye: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FlyBye> before I repaird the mrb I get grub fault report #22
<FlyBye> jpat.. I have already done all the stuff in the info in the bot message - just go round in circles...
<jpatrick> odd.
<FlyBye> I dont have enough background knowledge to fix it with the infos there...
<FlyBye> I really need sbdy who is happy to access the pc on a ssh session and have a look at it directly...
<FlyBye> jpat .. if you are interested in taking a run at it - i need to re-boot with the kubuntu live cd and then need to start a ssh session .. but also need to know how to set that up...?
<FlyBye> reason for kubuntu install is to learn linux...
<FlyBye> somebody else interested in taking a look at a grub problem???
<alexander> hello. I have a strange login response when I mis-enter a password. After the incorrect password is entered, the two fileds (user and passwd) are greyed out. I cannot enter any text, otherwise the GUI is responsive. Has anyone seen this beofre?
<FlyBye> alex - I would be happy if I got as far as that with the boot to be honest...
<alexander> lol
<alexander> i am certainly a linux noob too
<FlyBye> with my problem at the moment i get as far as hung boot - grub fault #22 - end of story.. heheh
<FlyBye> alex - achtssst - your no good - fuck off.. heheheh <not serious>
<alexander> np
<alexander> would it help if i told you that I like Kubuntu otherwise :P
<FlyBye> yeah .. really - I will probably like it too - a whole lot more when I get it too boot the first time hehehe!!
<alexander> just curious. Have you tried just regular ubuntu?
<FlyBye> ( I can get into the kubuntu live cd session - but that is the limit of it at the moment...)
<FlyBye> no - i like kde..
<FlyBye> way back I had opensuse for a while with kde...
<Tm_T> FlyBye: possibility go the easiest path and reinstall Kubuntu?
<alexander> i think you can add KDE later. anyone else want to verify that?
<Tm_T> alexander: yes, not the issue though in this case
<Sajes> FlyBye: .. You could format the drive, install windows leaving a bit of space left for kubuntu, and then after windows is installed, install kubuntu.
<FlyBye> Sajes.. I already had xp and vista installed and was trying to install kubuntu as a 3rd o-system...
<FlyBye> no way do I want to take off xp and vista.. need a week to re-install and get back to square one...
<FlyBye> while it might be dumb for me (as a noob-) to say so - it *only* needs the grub correctly installed and configured .. eh...
<FlyBye> sounds arrogant but u c what I mean I guess...
<Tm_T> FlyBye: yup, the "under-the-fence" method would be just reinstall Kubuntu
<FlyBye> Sajes.. what I really need is sbdy who knows thier stuff to come on a ssh session and sort it out...
<Tm_T> !grub | FlyBye
<ubotu> FlyBye: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Sajes> FlyBye: If that was the case, then grub would be fine. Grub dies when the MBR is formatted to install windows. That happens after grub is installed, and then windows later.
<Tm_T> FlyBye: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<FlyBye> free engish roast and a few beers in berlin the next time here in response..
<Sajes> FlyBye: Having someone do it for you won't help you learn.
<onishidato> hello every one
<FlyBye> I made some mistake when installing the kubuntu.. and appart from that there was a lot of complicated instructions in a local comp. magazine how to do this - but it involved re-doiing a whol load of partitions with gparted - but that could not access the existing particions..
<FlyBye> sajes.. I will learn from then as we do it together online..
<FlyBye> I am a realist.. I know when I am out of my deapth...
<pippo> ciao ragazzi
<SatManUK> i am trying to install skype - however when i load the deb file - it asks me to load it - but instead of asking for password - just quits - suggestions?
<FlyBye> I need to learn one chapter after the other - fixing this grub problem comes in about chapter 23 I suspect.. I am still on chapter 2 - or 3 .. heheh
<pippo> italiani?
<Tm_T> !it | pippo
<ubotu> pippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<vic> fsd
<draik> What is the purpose to ubufox?
<FlyBye> ah well - I am giving up for today..
<mzanfardino> I'm befudled by my intel wireless adapters performance.  As soon as I start transfering files, whether locallly on my intranet or from outside I can watch my network conncetions starts to drop on a fairly regular frequency.  Does anyone have any experience with the ipw2100 driver or Intel PRO nic for laptop computers?
<ubuntu> good afternoon
<ubuntu> i have a little performance partition question..
<ubuntu> i have 2 sata hdds, 150 gb each
<ubuntu> what is the best setup for the best performance?
<mooper> hello, my laptop keeps freezing for no apparent reason. can anyone give me some help diagnosing why?
<Tm_T> mooper: try follow mem and cpu usage
<Tm_T> mooper: htop is good tool for that
<Tm_T> ubuntu: I'd say "do as you like" :(
<ubuntu> owh
<ubuntu> it doesn't matter?
<Tm_T> well usually it isn't the part that slows you down
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thx ;)
<mooper> Tm_T: err, so just keep looking at this?
<Tm_T> ubuntu: just make separate / and /home
<ubuntu> and swap on the 2nd disk?
<Tm_T> mooper: well if freeze has something to do to some cpu spike or mem spike or etc
<Tm_T> ubuntu: or first, or, em, who knows
<Tm_T> I don't
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> thx
<Tm_T> I have only slow patas so...
<SatManUK> how do i modify grub to detect windows?
<Tm_T> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alexander> I am seeing some strange login behavior
<alexander> when I misenter the password for any user, the login text fields ae uneditable
<alexander> so i cannot login
<alexander> i am able to login if i enter the password properly
<alexander> is there anyone who has seen this
<Sajes> I'm seeing Kopete not connect to msn and me having to install aMSN. :( wonder if it's a bug. Anyone else getting that problem?
<Tm_T> Sajes: how it doesn't connect?
<Sajes> Tm_T: It tries to connect, shows the butterfly flapping it's wings, stops with no error and the butterfly goes grey again.
<Tm_T> Sajes: okie, and you have all updates installed?
<Sajes> Tm_T: If by updates you mean sudo apt-get update then yes. If you mean the upgrade command.. no. <_<
<ubuntu> thx for the help Tm_T, I'm switsing from windoze to kubuntu
<Tm_T> Sajes: update and upgrade
<Sajes> Tm_T: I just checked. The upgrade command only wants to update Opera. :o
<Tm_T> Sajes: apt-get update only updates package lists, upgrade packages itself
<Tm_T> Sajes: anyway, MSN has their usual server borkage I assume
<Sajes> Tm_T: aMSN is connecting. :o
<Tm_T> Sajes: yes, still
<Tm_T> Sajes: you can try connecting with http method, see Kopete msn account settings
<Tm_T> Sajes: they have not just one server to handle logins IIRC, it's up to luck which one you get
<Sajes> Tm_T: I see. I never knew that. :P
<substancev> listen i get this error.... kinit: no resume image, doing normal boot.
<substancev> i don't know if it is an error but i can't get my box to boot to gui
<substancev> startx works
<substancev> fresh install
 * ubuntu is leaving; -> installing kubuntu :)
<ubuntu> o/
<WaltzingAlong> substancev: that is just a message, not an error and not the thing preventing X from showing
<Sajes> Brb. I have to restart X. NVIDIA driver just got done :D
<Sajes> Swoot. Back. Now i'll try the kopete tip you gave me :D
<Sajes> Tm_T: Nope. Still the same result.
<Tm_T> Sajes: okie
<Tm_T> Sajes: then try different port, +1 from current
<WaltzingAlong> msn messenger accounts here are connected via kopete
<Tm_T> WaltzingAlong: yes, serverside issue we are trying to bypass temporary
<Tm_T> Sajes: still http method
<Tm_T> Sajes: if that doesn't do it, reset to original settings and wait few days, should be gone by then
 * Tm_T hates MSN
<franz__> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<substancev> so how do i find out what is preventing my machine from booting into X
<Sajes> Tm_T: "There was an error while connecting to the MSN server. Error message: network failure occured"
<franz__> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<substancev> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing for me
<Tm_T> Sajes: heh
<SatManUK> how can i detect which partition windows is installed on for the boot manager?
<Sajes> Tm_T: Does Kubuntu come with a firewall pre-enabled or something?
<Tm_T> not really
<Tm_T> believe me, it's serverside issue
<substancev> Sajes: nope...
<substancev> Sajes
<Tm_T> Sajes: Jabber is your friend :)
<substancev> Sajes: doing firewall in a linux enviornment is a task.
<Sajes> Tm_T: What's Jabber?
<substancev> Sajes: what are you trying to do?... jabber messaging network
<jpatrick> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<Sajes> substancev: I'm trying to connect to MSN. <_<
<substancev> Sajes: are you on wireless?
<substancev> Sajes: or behind a router
<Sajes> substancev: Nope. I'm on.. *shivers* dial up.. No router for me :(
<substancev> Sajes: forget the wireless comment.
<Sajes> substancev: Getting sattelite internet in 3 days though. Nothing else out here but that and dial up.
<substancev> where you at australia?
<Sajes> substancev: Michigan.
<substancev> Sajes: lol. you should have more options then that... satallite is going to suck..
<substancev> so who can help me get my machine to boot into the gui... It was working in the GDM ... but KDM is not booting into the gui... just the console..
<Sajes> substancev: I've tried every ISP I could find. They all said they couldn't get good enough signal to set anything up. Sattelite isn't so bad. I've used it before.
<substancev> Sajes: better pray for clear weather
<Sajes> substancev: Yeah. True. o_o
<B4S3M> i got aMSN on Gutsy ... but when i run it it shows no contacts :S
<SatManUK> if windows is on sda5, then how do i set it up in grub?
<jpatrick> SatManUK: use the disks and filesystem manager in systemsettings
<B4S3M> how can i connect with aMSN ?
<substancev> jpatrick: you seem knowledgable...
<SatManUK> ok im in their - how to set grub from disks and filesystems?
<substancev> jpatrick: why am i unable to boot directly into gui... on a fresh install of kubuntu.. even the live cd doesn't work
<substancev> jpatrick: im on a laptop and ubuntu installed fine.
<substancev> jpatrick: startx gets me in
<jpatrick> substancev: maybe you don't have enough memory for it, I have a laptop and Kubuntu doesn't work from the install cd either
<substancev> jpatrick: i have 2GB of memory....
<jpatrick> odd, well I have a similar problem, I have to use the alternative cd
<substancev> jpatrick: well i used the alternate cd for installtion and the same thing happens.. right now im chatting via bitchx
<SatManUK> jpatrick: im in disks and file systems but i don't see anything for grub?
<jpatrick> !grub | SatManUK
<ubotu> SatManUK: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SatManUK> i been their once and i didn't understand it..
<jpatrick> substancev: odd
<B4S3M> how can i connect with aMSN?
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Would it help if he put a .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions?
<jpatrick> !patience | B4S3M
<ubotu> B4S3M: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<substancev> jpatrick: initially it wouldn't find screens... so i tried installing the latest linux nvidia drivers... errored out due to lack of libc6-dev files.. installed that and i was able to install nvidia successfully. so doing startx works now
<substancev> jpatrick: but now it wont go in on its own.
<ardchoille> Never mind, that wouldn't get him to kdm
<SatManUK> B4S3M: i would recomend kopete over amsn - i always found amsn crashed and wish an application name of "wish its no wonder"
<jpatrick> substancev: have you tried sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start?
<substancev> jpatrick: i recall doing so.. i will try again. i believe it blinks my screen and just gives me a flashing cursor... i get the F7 console
<substancev> i guess the F7 console rather.. brb trying again.
<ardchoille> Sounds like kdm wasn't properly set up
<BluesKaj> substancev,F7 should give the desktop if yer loggin
<BluesKaj> err logged in
<substancev>  /etc/init.d/kdm start states KDM is already running.. let me try alt-f7
<jpatrick>  /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<substancev> same thing... blank screen with blinking cursor... its the gui.. but its not kicking off.
<BluesKaj> ctrl+alt+F1 for the TTY prompt, ctrl+alt+F7 for the desktop
<B4S3M> SatManUK: everytime i use kopete , it crashes :S
<substancev> BluesKaj: yea i got that... F7 console is the gui but nothing is on it and KDM is running. just a blank screen with blinking cursor.... please note that startx will get me into kubuntu desktop
<SatManUK> B4S3M: pidgin then..
<SatManUK> aMSN isn't any use..
<SatManUK> B4S3M: sudo apt-get install pidgin should solve your problem
<Tm_T> solve what problem?
<ardchoille> substancev: Odd, never seen that before.
<substancev> B4S3M: why don't you apt-get remove --purge the kopete application and reinstall
<SatManUK> connection to msn..
<Tm_T> SatManUK: no, it's not because of client, as I said many times before
<substancev> ardchoille: me neither in the years i been a ubuntu fan never seen this.. regular flavor(GNOME) of ubuntu works perfectly
<SatManUK> i know that..
<SatManUK> kopete works perfectly for me
<SatManUK> but if it crashes - then doesn't trying another program provide an alternative solution?
<substancev> ardchoille: i think initially it wasn't going in due to lack of drivers... but now that the drivers are installed it seems not to be working... how can i check my start logs
<BluesKaj> substancev, hmm, do a sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , the init file is obviously not setup right
<SatManUK> how do i convert a /dev/sda5 into a hd0,x problem?
<substancev> BluesKaj: whats the dpkg-reconfigure command for kubuntu-desktop
<SatManUK> if linux is 0,7 then windows 0,5?
<substancev> that should assist me right?
<B4S3M> SatManUK: i neeed the most likely to Windows live messanger is it kopete ot pidgin ?
<substancev> SatManUK: that depends on what partition they are in..
<SatManUK> either will do it
<SatManUK> kopete supports file transfer
<SatManUK> pidgin has a spell checker..
<Tm_T> so does Kopete
<SatManUK> i didn't know that..
<substancev> BluesKaj: dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop ??
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> dunno for sure
<substancev> let me try
<substancev> nothing.
<BluesKaj> substancev, just try the install cmnd
<substancev> let me jump into the gui so i can navigate the internet easier.. links is a pain in the ass.... install command gives me kubuntu-desktop is already installed
<substancev> BluesKaj: how about reinstall? this is a fresh copy of kubuntu
<BluesKaj> ok then it's broken somehow  remove it and reinstall
<SatManUK> brb
<substancev> brb
<ardchoille> substancev: kubuntu-desktop is just a meta package uninstall and reinstall should be quick provided you don't tell it to remove deps during uninstall
<substancev> ardchoille: i ran a apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop and now im running apt-get upgrade
<substancev> after that is done i will install kubunt-desktop again..
<ardchoille> Why did you run upgrade if this is a new install?
<ardchoille> doesn't matter really, it should be quick
<BluesKaj> substancev, there
<BluesKaj> there's no point in upgrade
<ardchoille> That's waht I thought
<michael__> Hi I'm new here
<ardchoille> hi michael__
<ardchoille> !welcome | michael__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !hi | michael__
<ubotu> michael__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ardchoille> Someone should alias !welcome > !hi
<B4S3M> how can i change screen resoultion on gutsy ?
<ardchoille> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<substancev> no good... how ever i noticed an error flash...
<substancev> but i could read anything but the word failed.
<ardchoille> substancev: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?
<BluesKaj> substancev, what were you trying when it failed ...upgrade or install kubuntu-desktop?
<Gast889> hallo
<bazhang> hi!
<Gast889> ein freund von mir hat das Problem das er nichts über skype sprechen kann aber er mich hören kann. kann mir bitte jemand sagen was er machen kann damit sich das ändert.
<stdin> !de | Gast889
<ubotu> Gast889: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bazhang> !de | Gast889
<Gast889> sorry i´ll try the german one
<jhutchins> Gast889: Also you need skype support, not kubuntu support.
<shawn_> can someone help exlpain how to install java on gusty 64bit when installation breaks through adept?  I am a newby.  thanks
<mrukus> howdy
<mrukus> i got a porblem with amarok
<BluesKaj> shawn_, explain what you mean by "breaks"
<TimS> Ive been told to instal QtRuby, what package is this in?
<mrukus> i get the error msg that no suitable demux plugin
<mrukus> but it was just working the last time i used my computer, its an mp3
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: libqt0-ruby1.8 for Qt3
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: libqt4-ruby1.8 for Qt4
<TimS> Ok, thanks :D
<BluesKaj> mrukus,install libxinecodec1-ffmpeg
<SSJ_GZ> TimS: np :)
<mrukus> run that in the terminal
<mrukus> ?
<BluesKaj> yes , if you wish ...it's in the pkg managers if you have all the reos uncommented/enabled
<BluesKaj> mrukus, the repositories
<mrukus> i i get an error msg
<fyrmedic> I have a 100gb hd. I have backed up all of my data and am going to do a fresh install of 7.04. I want to partition a /home and /data and / any suggestions on sizes for each?
<Dragnslcr> Probably 10 GB or so for /
<ardchoille> fyrmedic: How many additional apps are you going to install? How will /data be used?
<Dragnslcr> The others depend on what will be on them
<fyrmedic> ardchoille; I don't know about the apps, I tend to install and delete stuff frequently so it's not something I can specify. The /data will be used for music and pictures for the most part.
<ardchoille> fyrmedic: Ok, I would say 8 to 10 Gb for / , and you can split the rest between /home and /data but it sounds like /data will need to be bigger than /home due to music and pics taking up a lot of space
<ardchoille> fyrmedic: Keep in mind that your /swap will need up to 2Gb depending on your ram
<fyrmedic> ardchoille; that's kind of where I was going with it.  Thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> Anything more tha 2Gb for /swap is a waste of space IMHO
<ardchoille> fyrmedic: If you are able to add another hd, you might think about adding one, throw it into fstab so it's automounted and keep /data on that one
<ardchoille> I have /dev/hda1 for /, /swap/ home and /dev/hdb1 for /data
<fyrmedic> ardchoille; I would love to but it's on a laptop
<ardchoille> ok
<sigma> anyone figured out how to stop ubuntu breaking laptop harddrives over time?
<fyrmedic> I thought that was just a rumor
<bazhang> not conclusive sigma
<fyrmedic> I think that was an article that was posted on slashdot.org. I read it and it didn't seem legit
<sigma> nope it really happens, happens on my dell d600 with linux but not windows, however im not sure if its actually damaging the drive
<ardchoille> Figures, it's slashdot
<sigma> it just accesses the drive every 5 min or so
<ardchoille> sigma: Do you have a partition that fills up to quickly?
<fyrmedic> sigma; and spins it up then does nothing?
<llutz> sigma: syncing won't break your HDD
<sigma> ardchoille: the partition of the drive (only one main partition) is pretty empty, only has kubuntu gutsy and a few apps
<BlackDiamonds> is there away to get firefox to look like the rest of KDE and use KDE widgets and the like ?
<sigma> llutz: well thats good to know, why doesn't windows do it though?
<llutz> sigma: because win uses different techniques/filesystems etc.
<ardchoille> BlackDiamonds: No, the best you can do is to install a firefox theme. Firefox doesn't use qt or gtk afaik.
<llutz> sigma: i havent lost a single HDD in about 10 yrs linux on laptop
<sigma> blackdiamonds: go to mozilla.com and check the themes section out, i use a theme called crystalfox modern 1.1
<BlackDiamonds> roger
<mohsen> hello!
<BlackDiamonds> also, what is this Firefox + Ubuntu mix and love I am reading about in Gutsy
<sigma> blackdiamonds: however that has nothing to do with making it look like kde
<sigma> llutz: well thats great, what laptop do you have? and what hdd is in it?
<sigma> does anyone know where i can get a graphical data counter to monitor my gprs internet usage?
<llutz> sigma: different ones, ibm thinkpad + toshiba tecra + samsung x20 (now), harddisks were fujitsu and toshiba
<llutz> sigma: the only trouble i ever had, was corrupted filesystems caused by defective RAM
<sigma> llutz: my dell has a toshiba, anyway doubt its anything to worry about, considering dell themselves are shipping machines pre-installed with ubuntu
<sigma> llutz: talking about defective ram i should run memtest before boot, my ram has never been tested since i got the laptop
<ardchoille> Speaking as a security-minded Linux user, I would wipe the hd of a box that shipped with Linux. I mean, most people trusted Sony until that rootkit fiasco.
<sigma> llutz: do you know of a gprs internet couter for kde?
<llutz> sigma: kppp
<llutz> sigma: not a counter, but counts transfered bytes
<d4ef6s> Hello, everyone.
<d4ef6s> please somebody know a aplication for ubuntu or debian for monitorize and save clipboard content in a editable file
<d4ef6s> or how i can make klipper save his clipboard history in a txt file
<sigma> llutz: thats exactly what i need, but kppp can't connect to the net for me (i have to use wvdial), because it has no "stupidmode" (i use a windows mobile smartphone to connect)
<llutz> sigma: ah ok, gkrellm/conky/superkaramba may show you the data transfered via ppp0 but it might be a bit exaggerated
<Zombocom> hey
<Zombocom> is there a way to edit wine so that the fonts aren't all retarded?
<Zombocom> or a better solution, how do I get flash in konqueror or firefox?
<Zombocom> kubuntu 7.10
<Zombocom> can someone please help me?
<emilsedgh> d4ef6s: ~/kde/share/apps/klipper/ there is a file at there
<ahlex> healp me please... im use dialup but konqueror dont work only konversation work
<sigma> llutz: i have superkaramba but which widget do i install? (i only have crystal monitor installed)
<stdin> !flash | Zombocom
<ubotu> Zombocom: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<llutz> sigma: i don't know. something which shows you network-traffic...
<bazhang> ahlex: works for what? irc?
 * SatManUK i would like to apologise if i appeared annoyed earlier the problem was not grub it was windows..
<ahlex> bazhang: yes... irc
<ahlex> bazhang: konqueror dont work
<bazhang> ahlex: as far as i know konqueror doesn't have irc capabilities
<SatManUK> what during kubuntu install could cause the windows partition to loose boot intergrity?
<ksal> hi
<ksal> my / partition seems to have some bugs
<ksal> on every startup fsck starts to check / for errors and finds them but doesn't fix them.
<ksal> how can i fix them manually?
<Zombocom> ok so how do I fix fonts in wine then?
<anton> Problem: When I try to watch a video in VLC, the audio works fine, but the video doesn't. Just show a bunch of green/purple vertical lines...why?
<TimS> I am compiling a C## program, but I get this error configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<d4ef6s> <emilsedgh> yes but this file is a executable and the word procesor can open it , a try open it whit kwrite but it have  the content histry but and other code words for this is dificult read it
<TimS> What package do I need
<emilsedgh> d4ef6s: there should be a way to read it, maybe klipeer's dcop functions, lemme see
<thomas_newbie__> when I do: find / -name .profile > results 2>&1      don't you need a filename after 2>&1 ???
<eliaselietarek> bonjour tout le monde
<eliaselietarek> ils y a des personne qui parle francais?
<thomas_newbie__> oui
<eliaselietarek> ok
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eliaselietarek> je vien juste d'instaler linux et je ne sait pas trop m'en servir y a t'il quelqun qui pourer m'aider a faire quelque configuration?
<eliaselietarek> a merci ubotu
<Thug-life> RootMe, hi
<thomas_newbie__> can anyone help?
<emilsedgh> d4ef6s: dcop klipper klipper getClipboardContents
<Jucato> thomas_newbie__: no. basically, you are redirecting the output of the command (which by default goes to standard output, which is 1) to "result", then 2>&1 means you are redirecting the output of standard error (which is 2) to 1 (standard output) which adds it to the file
<Jucato> afaik
<rysiek|pl> guys, just a short one - where can I change the default filemanager from dolphin to konqueror?
<Jucato> !d3lphin | rysiek|pl
<ubotu> rysiek|pl: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<rysiek|pl> dlphin still needs a bunch of improvements to be functional for me
<rysiek|pl> thanks
<ksal> on every startup fsck starts to check / for errors and finds them but doesn't fix them.
<ksal> how can i fix them manually?
<thomas_newbie__> Jucato: ok I see, so the first ">" is the one that takes the standard output, but whats the &1 do?
<Jucato> that I forgot :)
<thomas_newbie__> Jucato: he
<rysiek|pl> thomas_newbie__: I think it has something to do with redirecting output between stdout and stderr
<moteyalpha> I saw that 7.10 has auto detection of USB printers but I can't get 7.10 to work on my machine, can I still get printer auto-detect?
<rysiek|pl> &1 is stdout, &2 is stderr
<d4ef6s> <emilsedgh> where   shoud put this
<emilsedgh> d4ef6s: run it in konsole
<Zombocom> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<rysiek|pl> thomas_newbie__: man bash, it's there somewhere ;)
<thomas_newbie__> :S
<Zombocom> damn there's no channel for wine support?
<thomas_newbie__> k thx
<Jucato> Zombocom: #winehq
<rysiek|pl> Zombocom: stop w(h)ining ;)
<d4ef6s> <emilsedgh> thz iwi try
<moteyalpha> Is there a URL for installing a printer manually?
<Zombocom> lolol
<Zombocom> thanks everyone
<Zombocom> oh everyone
<oggy> hehe
<Zombocom> I use flash in ubuntu 7.10 without having had to mess with my system files
<Zombocom> it's 64 bit too
<moteyalpha> Is foomatic a good start for printer setup?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: How did you do it?
<ardchoille> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Zombocom> ardchoille: I used wine and firefox for windows
<ardchoille> Zombocom: lol
<Zombocom> ardchoille: works perfectly
<ReK_> can someone help me? my new install now refuses to boot, it hangs after the line 'running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)', yet that file is empty...
<Zombocom> ardchoille: the font's all wierd though I need to fix that
<moteyalpha> ubotu : Thanks much.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks much. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !bot | moteyalpha
<ubotu> moteyalpha: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<moteyalpha> Cool, bot!.
<Zombocom> !god
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about god - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombocom> that makes me laugh every time
<bazhang> anything is even better
<d4ef6s> root@equ1:/home/d4ef6s# dcop klipper klipper getClipboardContent
<d4ef6s> call failed
<Zombocom> ardchoille: I can't pm you back, you have it blocked
<Zombocom> ardchoille: oops it's just that I'm an unregistered user
<Zombocom> let me do that now
<ardchoille> !register Zombocom
<ReK_> my gutsy refuses to boot now, it hangs after execing /etc/rc.local, yet the only thing in that file is the default 'exit 0'...
<thomas_newbie__> Jucato:  u there
<d4ef6s> this dont work , there isn a prgram for simle capture the clipboard content in a txt file automatically
<Jucato> thomas_newbie__: barely
<thomas_newbie__> Jucato: I don't get this lol, why does
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. Is "Fast User Switcher" from Ubuntu avaliable for KDE? what's it's name?
<thomas_newbie__> ls text a >text 2>&1
<thomas_newbie__> give me an error, and ls text > text 2>&1 doesn't?
<Jucato> thomas_newbie__: what's the error? I'm guessing it has something to do with "ls text a"
<_Shade_> anyone's using kde4 here?
<thomas_newbie__> gives me
<thomas_newbie__> ls: a: No such file or directory
<thomas_newbie__> text
<Jucato> Aleksander-pl: no exactly like Ubuntu's, but K Menu -> Switch User (been ther ein KDE for years)
<Jucato> thomas_newbie__: the problem is with the command "ls text a"... why is there an "a" there?
<moteyalpha> Ok then thanks to ardchoille for waking the bot for me.
<Aleksander-pl> Jucato: I know it, but I want to have it in the panel :)
<ardchoille> :)
<thomas_newbie__> Jucato: i don't know its just an example i'm reading
<ReK_> my gutsy refuses to boot now, it hangs after execing /etc/rc.local, yet the only thing in that file is the default 'exit 0'...
<Jucato> thomas_newbie__: try using ls on files or folders that exist :)
<thomas_newbie__> Jucato: yes but when I do # ls text a >text 2>&1
<thomas_newbie__> i mean
<thomas_newbie__> # ls text >text 2>&1
<thomas_newbie__> it doesn't give me errors
<thomas_newbie__> when I do cat text
<Jucato> thomas_newbie__: I'm guessing that a file named "text" exists, but a file named "a" doesn't
<thomas_newbie__> Jucato: try it  :D........when i do: # ls text a >text 2>&1.....file text exists....with an error in cat text....when I do: # ls text >text 2>&1.....file text exists but there is no error
<Jucato> I already did
<Jucato> if text exists but a doesn't, "ls text a" will give you an error about a, but will still print out "text"
<ardchoille> thomas_newbie__: Are you escaping the spaces?
<ardchoille> ls text\ a
<Jucato> (depends if the file name is "text a")
<thomas_newbie__> ardchoille: ?
<ReK_> Can someone help me with my gutsy, it isnt booting anymore, it simply stops the boot process after running /etc/rc.local, yet all that file contains is the default 'exit 0'....
<ardchoille> ls text a  <-- looks like you're listing the file "text a" but cat text will throw an error. cat text\ a should succeed
<Jucato> ardchoille: no, the file "text" exists, but "a" doesn't.
<ardchoille> Ah, right
<Jucato> if the file name where "text a", it would complain for both "text" and "a"
<ardchoille> The spaces always throw me
<Jucato> s/where/were/
<ardchoille> Right
<Ax-Ax> Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows a black screen only, but commands work. But I can't read the output :(
<ksal> There are differences between boot sector and its backup.
<ksal> i have such message from dosfsck when i'm booting my system
<ksal> how to fix it?
<beefjerky> need help with knetwork manager!  I had some problems, had to reinstall, and now all i see when i click on it is "Manual Configuration"... (see here: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6tpn1mr&s=1) What do I do?
<munk_> whenever i try to boot and it gets at the disk check i get [ #####] Buffer I/O error on device hda3 logical block ### can someone please help me?
<Ax-Ax> Ctrl-Alt-F1 shows a black screen only, but commands work. But I can't read the output. Any fix?
<gabriel_> hola
<Zombocom> wow Ax-Ax I hit ctrl-Alt-F1 and almost freaked out
<Vincent_k> hello all, I.m setting up an pxe server and I want dhcpd to work on 1 out of two nic's. Where do I tell dhcpd witch nic to use?
<Ax-Ax> Zombocom, ??
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: That is a known bug wrt installing video drivers via the restricted driver manager
<Zombocom> Ax-Ax: I forgot that the normal session was f7 for a second, so I could still hear everything, but i was trying to find a way back
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: can it be fixed? :(
<delexx> hi
<Ax-Ax> Zombocom: oh
<Zombocom> Ax-Ax: it was very entertaining
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: I wasn't able to fix mine, I just reinstalled and then installed the video drivers via the command line
<Ax-Ax> :I
<Zombocom> ardchoille you
<Zombocom> are a solid linux user huh
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: reinstall kubuntu?
<ardchoille> Zombocom: Not the most knowledgable, but I have been using Linux since 2001 as my sole OS
<sharkk> hi, i'm using kopete-0.12.7 and when i try to login with a msn account i get this http://rafb.net/p/QstzNF52.html
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: Hold on.. I'm looking for the bug so you can read it
<sharkk> on #kopete they tell me that kubuntu men added a patch which broke something in msn...
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ardchoille> sharkk: That bug has been fixed: sudo apt-get upgrade
<sharkk> thanks
<delexx> deutsche hier?
<ardchoille> !de | delexx
<ubotu> delexx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<TimS>  I am building a C## program, but I get this error configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<TimS> What packages do I need
<gabriel_> holaaaaa
<gabriel_> alguien en castellano
<ardchoille> !es | gabriel_
<ubotu> gabriel_: Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<khaije1> i can't decide between fireant, and miro
<khaije1> any advice for me?
<ardchoille> khaije1: I would suggest miro since it's in the repos and fireant isn't
<khaije1> ardchoille: hmm ya i just noticed that, have you been happy w/ miro ?
<ardchoille> khaije1: I've never used it, but I have noticed over the years that installing apps only from the official repos lessens the chance of problems with the system.
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: I don't find anything useful
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: Neither did I :(
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: You could try uninstall/purge the video drivers you installed and then install them from cli
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: Which video card do you have?
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: nVidia Riva TNT (Legacy drivers)
<Ax-Ax> real old
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: Yeah
<bigzen> who is french ?
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: Did yo happen to notice which driver (current, new, legacy) the manager installed for you?
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: What I found was that the restricted driver manager installed the wrong driver for my card.
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: I think it was legacy
<ardchoille> ok
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: it works with opengl and such
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: Right, but if you have a severe problem and need to do cli work in tty1, yo're out of luck
<Ax-Ax> :(
<khaije1> ardchoille: thats true, it's just too bad there isn't a more kde competitor. Kitty is the closest thing and is disorganized and anemic, ah well
<ardchoille> khaije1: Are you just wanting an rss reader?
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: are you sure that it's the drivers fault?
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: I don't know for sure, but I did notice that installing the driver from cli (not using the restricted driver manager) fixed the problem.
<khaije1> ardchoille: no, really looking for something to combine miro and amarok, that would be pure perfection
<somekool> hello
<ardchoille> khaije1: Ah, yeah
<somekool> how's kubuntu users feeling today?
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: did you just uninstall and then cli install it?
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: Yes.
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: Do you have a vga mode in your kernel line? (something like vga=791)
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: do you think envy works?
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: don't know
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: 3rd party scripts will do more harm than good
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: If you don't know, then you likely don't have vga mode, you'd have had to put it there manually.
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: hm, how do I know which vga mode?
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: vga mode4s don't work currently
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille: why should i put it in then? :S
<ardchoille> I was going to have you try removing it if you had one and seeing if that helped, it seemed to help others in that bug report
<Daemon> hi
<ardchoille> hi Daemon
<Daemon> where can I get winex
<Daemon> or some app for games
<Daemon> in linux
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille, can I edit it whitout rebooting?
<somekool> I am looking for a hotkey to change keyboard layout in KDE
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: Edit what?
<emilsedgh> somekool: go to system settings
<emilsedgh> somekool: (the default key is alt+ctrl+k)
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille, the kernel line you mentioned
<emilsedgh> somekool: systemSettings->Keyboard & Mouse->Keyboard Shortcuts
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: You don't have a vga mode, so there's nothing to remove
<emilsedgh> somekool: the last item is 'Switch To Next Keyboard Layout'
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille, ok
<PeterPan_> can any one recomend an antivirus and firewall that is goog but most low on system resources ?
<somekool> emilsedgh: thanks
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: for kubuntu?
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  yes
<emilsedgh> np thomax__
<emilsedgh> PeterPan_: if you want it for desktop, you really dont need one
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: firewall: iptables, already in the kernel
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: antyvirous - no need for one
<rysiek|pl> *antivirous
<emilsedgh> !virus | PeterPan_
<ubotu> PeterPan_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<PeterPan_> emilsedgh:  rysiek|pl why not ?
<somekool> i did not have kubuntu CD so I install Ubuntu and I`ve done apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, does it turn out to be the same? my japanese keyboard was working fine in ubuntu but not in kde
<sweettooth> hi there, forgive me if I am asking a stupid question in here, what is the diff. between vmware server and vmware workstation? what I am interested is, to run my xp partition in kubuntu
<somekool> french/english is working fine now
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: as ubotu told you - read this: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<PeterPan_> emilsedgh:  ok. but i have wine installed. if i get a windows virus and clicked it. wine will run it and it can cause damage
<emilsedgh> PeterPan_: because you dont need want, just dont waste your resources!
<somekool> sweettooth: try VirtualBox or qEmu
<emilsedgh> PeterPan_: i dont think that they affect your system, dont worry! just use your GNU/Linux :)
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: virous run under wine can't affect your system, unless you really b0rked your install
<sweettooth> somekool, thx. I have heard of qumu, and also the pros and cons. However i am interested to try vmware, but don't know which one i need
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: 1. wine is a compatibility layer written from scratch; virouses exploit ERRORS in implementations of windows system services
<ToddEDM> hey guys, im trying to install Kubuntu, but im having problems.... i load the live CD and it comes up, but there is no "instal to HD" icon on the desktop, i can open the "start menu"thingie, but nothing shows up in it... can someone help me maybe?
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: likelihood that wine developers made exact same mistakes that M$ did is almost none
<somekool> rysiek|pl: theorically if you run wine as root, could do some damage, maybe only to the wine system. but as long as you dont use root or sudo for wine, no problem with windows virus
<somekool> I used to do collection of virus and I never had a problem
<rysiek|pl> somekool: as I wrote above, it is nearly impossible to run a windows virous under wine in the first place
<kubuntu> hola a todos mando saludos desde mexico df
<rysiek|pl> somekool: as that would require wine devs to make exactly same errors as M$
<somekool> recent viruses are trojan for MSOffice/VBA anyway... so unless you run powerpoint+word+outlook in wine, its no big deal. IMHO
<ToddEDM> can someone help me get this Kubunt installed
<rysiek|pl> kubuntu: try #kubuntu-es
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  emilsedgh but if i have write rights to a partition and wine runs a virus. cant it delete all in that partition?
<kubuntu> gracias
<rysiek|pl> kubuntu: bitte ;)
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: as I wrote before, that would need wine devs to make exactly the same errors as M$
<somekool> rysiek|pl: makes sense. the would need to implement the virus API ;)
<ToddEDM> is anyone seeing this text?
<rysiek|pl> somekool: I think they're at it at M$ ;)
<emilsedgh> PeterPan_: wine's Partitions are not 'real' partitions, they are just dirctories in Linux filesystems, i think you will find them in ~/.wine
<rysiek|pl> ToddEDM: I'm not, why?
<ToddEDM> lol rysiek|pl
<ToddEDM> i need help getting kubuntu installed
<somekool> rysiek|pl: I thought it was you asking question, but I must have confused
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: even if a windows virous runs under wine, it will have exactly same permissions as you, the kubuntu user
<ToddEDM> the live CD runs really slow, and when i press the "start menu" nothing comes up in it
<somekool> ToddEDM: defrag your windows twice and choose your mother language and follow EASY instruction.
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: and that means that - unless you heavily modified your system - it can't actually damage the system
<ToddEDM> somekool: the install wont start
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  if i have right permissions to some folders. it can destroy them.....     so its dangeouros
<PeterPan_> ?
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: worst case scenario in this case is: you might losse your files. the system will be fine.
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: but as I said, that is *extremely* unlikely
<newguyss> hi, I need to browse the computer as sudo
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  my files are more important from my system
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: besides, how could you get the virii in the first place? you are not able to use IE under linux, you know ;)
<newguyss> because the www-data created many many files and its not letting me control them, so I need to control them some how
<newguyss> anyidea?
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: than limit what such a malware can reach from within wine - just change the paths wine has access to
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  yes. but i have many bad experiences. viri from cds. mails . friends. etc
<somekool> wait Canada keyboard in KDE and Gnome is not same ....
<Ax-Ax> newguyss: Alt-F2, then gksu konqueror (or something)
<somekool> ToddEDM: why É
<rysiek|pl> newguyss: kdesu konqueror
<somekool> why ?
<rysiek|pl> newguyss: but that is EXTREMELY dangerous
<ToddEDM> somekool:  wtf you talking about?
<newguyss> well guys I will just get the files and then get out
<jpatrick> !language | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: you are safe as far as mails go - just don't use outlook ;)
<emilsedgh> somekool: i think thats not a kde/gnome related thing, that should be in X i think...
<somekool> ToddEDM: I am asking question and answering same time . that`s why youre confused.
<ToddEDM> what question are you asking?
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: then, just change the drives/paths for wine so that your really important files are noit accessible for Windows executables
<somekool> I have keyboard problem in KDE and you cannot install kubuntu
<BluesKaj> somekool, you've chosen the canada french KB , is why
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl: cds?
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: I run Linux on 20+ systems for years now, and this I can tell you: AV software is a HUGE overkill
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: are you reading what I am writing?
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: [20:29] <rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: then, just change the drives/paths for wine so that your really important files are noit accessible for Windows executables
<Ax-Ax> how can it be EXTREMLY dangerous to root-browse the system?
<rysiek|pl> Ax-Ax: because you are just a click away from deleting important files
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  how to do that. how to changs paths. what do you mean.
<rysiek|pl> Ax-Ax: it's easier to make serious mistakes
<ToddEDM> hey guys if you wont help me install kubuntu, heres another question... i got some guyon my network, is there a way to send a message to him, in the form of a popup or something?
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: KMenu -> System Settings -> Advanced -> Wine
<Ax-Ax> rysiek|pl, just like turning of the screen? :P
<somekool> BluesKaj: I am french but I use US all the time for programming and everything, plus I need japanese. I install scim-anthy, worked in gnome. then I did install kubuntu-desktop with apt-get and japanese keyboard does not load, skim menu is empty. and Canadian keyboard in KDE and Gnome is not same.
<rysiek|pl> Ax-Ax: just like "ops I didn't want to Shift+Del that /etc/modules.d dir..."
<Ax-Ax> rysiek|pl, everyone isn't clumsy
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: besides, pleae _do_ read the article: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<rysiek|pl> Ax-Ax: believe me, I've seen much in that dept
<Ax-Ax> rysiek|pl, ok then
<rysiek|pl> Ax-Ax: browsing as root is just something you should *not* do, as long as there are alternatives
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: People make mistakes. Making a mistake in /boot/grub as user does nothing. But removing the wrong file there as root can keep your system from booting
<rysiek|pl> Ax-Ax: like: sudo chown my_user some_dir/*
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  do you mean that i can restrict wine to open windows files in some areas and disable it to open any windows files outside that area ?
<velho> hello!
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: exactly
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: wine apps will *only* have access to files and folders configured as "drives" in wine config
<velho> hello, this is my fist time in this program and in this chatroom. can somebody help me?
<rysiek|pl> velho: what's the problem? just ask
<ardchoille> velho: Help with what?
<sweettooth> can anyone tell me the difference between vmware workstation and vmware sever?
<velho> i'm not english
<rysiek|pl> velho: #kubuntu-pt
<ardchoille> velho: That's ok, I'm Scottish and they let me in :)
<velho> an i would lika to join a portuguese chatroom. how I do that?
<rysiek|pl> oops
<ardchoille> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<velho> lolo
<rysiek|pl> velho: sorry, wrong channel ;)
<somekool> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<somekool> !ja
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<velho> #ubuntu-pt
<rysiek|pl> aye
<somekool> AWESOME !!!!!!!
<rysiek|pl> velho: /join #ubuntu-pt
<JackWinter> hiya, just out of curiosity i installed the ubuntu-desktop on my laptop.  now i wanted to remove it.  i went to Adept and removed ubuntu-desktop, but i still have all the programs installed in k menu, and i can chose gnome at login?  iare there instructions somewhere for removing it completely?
<velho> how can i join a chanel? sorry, i'm really noob in here...
<somekool> JackWinter: you want to choose gnome at login or you want to remove gnome ??
<sub[t]rnl> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rysiek|pl> velho: /join #ubuntu-pt
<somekool> NICE !!!
<somekool> sub[t]rnl: thanks
<somekool> the help for Kubuntu is so great
<rysiek|pl> velho: type "/join #ubuntu-pt" (without the quotes"
<JackWinter> i'd like to return to a plain kubuntu installation
<somekool> thank you all
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl: ok
<somekool> JackWinter: watch what sub[t]rnl said... PureKDE on ubuntu help site
<JackWinter> thanks, purkde it is ;-)
<velho> thankx :D:D:D:D
<ardchoille> JackWinter: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package, it's empty and only serves to "pull in" other packages.
<ardchoille> !purekde | JackWinter
<ubotu> JackWinter: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: and just as a footnote, I use Linux for 4+ years now, my sisters sit on it for ~2 years, no AV installed, all is ok. even when using wine
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  if   / is added in drives.   that will mean it has access to all my harddisk... ?
<ardchoille> PeterPan_: But, keep in mind that wine *can* run Windows viruses/trojans/worms just as well as Windows can
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: yes; just remove it
<root_> hi
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: not quite
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: There have been articles on it, yes, quite :)
<SatManUK> im back - windows deleted - fresh install.
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: as stated before (3 times ;) ) most virii and trojans base their operations on bugs in windows programs
<Daemon> can anybody say program for games in linux??
<SatManUK> why is their a version upgrade from 7.1 to 7.1 :)
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: known bug
<SatManUK> do i need to do this upgrade or not?
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: nay
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  oh ok. any by that. it will not auto run and windoes app if i just double click it by mistake. ? but it will auto run only that are inside  the drives added. ?
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: and the possibility that wine devs made exactly the same errors, well, is not likely ;)
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: yup
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  THANKS. GREAT HELP
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:
<SatManUK> whats the command to release the package manager
<Tm_T> root_: erm, rooted?
<root_> hey guyz
<SatManUK> cancelling that upgrade locked out pkg
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: no prob; somebody once told me all this, so I just sort of give back to community ;)
<JackWinter> can anyone confirm.  i didn't spend much time with it, but it seems like the gnome desktop didn't quite work on my system.  there were icons missing, windows didn't show all controls etc..?
<root_> is that just for linux ubuntu support or its public chat
<rysiek|pl> root_: neither
<rysiek|pl> root_: linux kubuntu support, it is
<Tm_T> root_: this is for Kubuntu support
<rysiek|pl> ;)
<root_> yep
<nadie_> hi
<SatManUK> rysiek|pl:  how do i restart package manager now - upgrade manager locked it out
<nadie> hi
<root_> hi nadie
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: huh? what do you mean by "locked it out"
<PeterPan_> btw, is there something better that wine ? crossover .. i heard. is it?
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: CrossOver, Cedega, etc, are all based on wine
<root_> is there arelease of dc++ fo kununtu
<SatManUK> another process is using the database when its not
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: but have nice tested configs for few stubborn apps
<rysiek|pl> PeterPan_: and some nice GUIs
<SatManUK> i want to do a full update
<nadie> coul u tell me about a good irc client for kubuntu please? i've tested irssi and it's cool but a little fuzzy
<antonio__> hello
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: open konsole and: ps aux | grep -e 'apt|adept'
<rysiek|pl> nadie: konversation
<Tm_T> root_: why you are as root?
<rysiek|pl> nadie: it's pre-installed with kubuntu
<nadie> thanx
<rysiek|pl> no prob
<khaije1> i just wanna say miro player is really nice (even on kde) i'm trying it again after a year break
<nadie> it's a pitty cos i love to use the console
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: did you get any output?
<PeterPan_> rysiek|pl:  which is better. most popular
<root_> cuz i like dominate every thing :D
<SatManUK> yes
<SatManUK> pid 7164
<SatManUK> when i try and kill it - itsays no such pid
<rysiek|pl> nadie: in that case just search wikipedia for IRC and there you'll find some console chat clients
<Tm_T> root_: you should NOT IRC as root, nor use X as root
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: that pid is the grep's pid, don't worry about it
<root_> why
<seezer> nadie: i'd recommend irssi
<SatManUK> ok
<rysiek|pl> root_: ...because somebody can dominate you
<root_> iam noob in linux in genreal
<root_> lol
<Tm_T> root_: it's security risk
<SatManUK> stuart    7201  0.0  0.1   2976   756 pts/1    R+   23:46   0:00 grep -e apt|adept
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: nothing besides this single process?
<emilsedgh> Root for IRC? thats like using a plane to going around!
<SatManUK> thats it
<SatManUK> one line
<root_> somebody like who
<rysiek|pl> hmmm
<rysiek|pl> root_: like me for example
<Tm_T> root_: it's security risk, don't make me repeat
<rysiek|pl> root_: I am not a linux noob, you know
<SatManUK> rysiek|pl: can't i just restart package manager?
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: lemme think
<root_> i didnt said u r noob
<root_> i said iam noob
<Tm_T> root_: rule of thumb, if you don't need to be as root, don't be as root
<rysiek|pl> root_: yeah. And I mean: some non-noobs are telling you that it's a security risk
<Tm_T> root_: it's for your own safety
<root_> okay
<rysiek|pl> root_: chances are they know better :)
<MeglaW_> hi, installed 7.10 on a g4 powerpc with kubuntu-7.10-alternate-powerpc.iso, from cd.
<somekool> root_: convince yourself you dont know root exist. sometimes ubuntu will ask you for passwords
<MeglaW_> it installed ok, yaboot starts booting something
<MeglaW_> and then nothing
<root_> yeah always
<root_> but how root is asecurity risk for me
<root_> u can hack my system easily while iam in root
<moteyalpha> root_ rootkit
<rysiek|pl> root_: if any of the programs you are running has a security flaw
<MeglaW_> anyone have any idea on how to proceed?
<Tm_T> MeglaW_: does #ubuntu-ppc help?
<rysiek|pl> root_: than if you are running them as a normal user, not much can be damaged
<root_> yep it not askin for pass cuz iam in root
<SatManUK> i can't purge kopete either because of package manager..
<rysiek|pl> root_: but when you run them as root, and somebody uses the flaw - he or she automagically gains root provs
<SatManUK> i need to reinstall it to clear the sigterm issue
<Tm_T> root_: and it won't ask password from me neither now
<root_> so thats the risk that root confirm any thing
<MeglaW_> Tm_T: scence its kubunto...
<somekool> root_: try google ... "why not to use root"
<somekool> easy as a pie
<Tm_T> MeglaW_: Ubuntu is Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<ardchoille> root_: Someone who wants to hack you knows you have a root account and can sit there all month brute-forcing root, but you can't do that if the root account is locked. And you can't brute-force your user accounts without knowing the user names. This is why using sudo is, IMHO, more secure.
<rysiek|pl> root_: root has access to everything, that's the whole problem
<root_> yeah
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: hmmm... I don't l;ike what I am going to say, but... could you reboot your machine?
<somekool> root can delete your porn
<SatManUK> ok.. brb yall
<root_> advanced users can use root
<root_> hahahha i dont have porn
<somekool> root_: no, advance users never use root except for install
<Tm_T> somekool: .
<rysiek|pl> root_: advanced users KNOW that they should NOT use root account on a daily basis
<root_> yeah
<root_> thanks for the advice guyz
<Tm_T> root_: you know now, you have been informed, rest is up to you
<MeglaW_> so, what to do, cant find anything helpfull in yaboot
<Tm_T> MeglaW_: have you asked from #ubuntu-ppc ?
<MeglaW_> yeah
<MeglaW_> ideling
<Tm_T> okie
<somekool> root_: most people actually quit using su in favor for sudo
 * rysiek|pl did
<Tm_T> MeglaW_: you have much better chance there
<somekool> KDE Run dialog (alt-f2) has root checkbox
<root_> sudo use in normal user to confirm root quists is that right ??
<Tm_T> somekool: which uses sudo?
<somekool> actually run as different user, so you can run kopete under your account and under your girlfriend account
<somekool> Tm_T: kdesu internally, but it turns out to be the same yes.
<Tm_T> I know
<SatManUK> lets try again with adaptec upgrade
<SatManUK> well it loaded this time - to guess you were right mate..
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !stream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stream - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SatManUK> reboot fixed it.. - would a log out and log in have fixed it or not?
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: yeah, there must have been some process taht was using the db
<DexterF> meh. someone know how save a copy of a mms stream to disk?
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: nope, I don't think so
<somekool> root_: $ man sudoers    && sudo kwrite /etc/sudoers
<SatManUK> mplayer i think can grab
<MLG_GooseMann> Does anybody know why when I'm using my laptop's sound control it only goes from 0% to 11%?
<SatManUK> i seen it somewhere
<SatManUK> can't remember the switches
<MLG_GooseMann> The volume doesn't actually change.
<Phlogi> I can't connect to wpa2 secured wlan with network manager, it just says can't connect. What should I do? here is the information about the network http://pastebin.ca/797131
<SatManUK> but mplayer to a wav..
<SatManUK> but the wav would be huge,,
<SatManUK> huge
<kub^> !compiz-fusion
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: bu then lame or oggenc and you have a nice mp3 or ogg
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<MLG_GooseMann> Does anybody know why when I'm using my laptop's sound control it only goes from 0% to 11%?
<Daemon> i tryed to start some games in wine but it just chenged resolution and i cant do anything any help??
<MLG_GooseMann> The volume doesn't change, it's a Toshiba Satellite A135-S4527.
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille, after removed the drivers with restricted manager, did the TTYs work?
<SatManUK> yes but how much hd you loose during the wav in the first place..
<rysiek|pl> Daemon: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<rysiek|pl> Daemon: this will restart your XServer
<SatManUK> why is adaptec still not reading my dns server..
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: ADEPT, not adaptec ;)
<SatManUK> whatever..
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf
<SatManUK> either way its not reading my dns servr
<rysiek|pl> Phlogi: Do you have the Pre-Shared Key?
<somekool> my ubuntu does not wake up from sleep or hibernate. while it were on gentoo
<SatManUK> generated by network manager do not edit - 192.168.1.1
 * somekool is not starting a distrib war, its just to say...
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: humm
<SatManUK> everything else but adapt works
<MLG_GooseMann> Does anybody know why when I'm using my laptop's sound control it only goes from 0% to 11%?
<SatManUK> i just cheated last time and edited the server file with the ip address instead..
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: so ping google.com works?
<SatManUK> yup
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: what server file?
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Phlogi> rysiek|pl: what do you mean? I have the password of course yes
<bamsamba> is it possible to install the new kde release with the fancy eyecandy err...whats-its-name from feisty fawn?
<rysiek|pl> Phlogi: hmmm, in that case you probably need to use wpa_supplicant, but I can't help you with that :/
<Tm_T> bamsamba: no if you have to ask
<rysiek|pl> bamsamba: compiz-fusion?
<SatManUK> sources.list in /etc/apt
<rysiek|pl> bamsamba: you want compiz-fusion on feisty?
<bamsamba> no, the kde release based on qt4.
<mitch_> Hi all, how do I remove the shortcut overlay icon from a shortcut?
<Daemon> rysiek|pl oh i need help for starting game not for restartng:D
<Tm_T> root_: you're still as root
<SatManUK> its unable to resolve the ip from the server name in sources.list
<bamsamba> damn it. lemme google.
<MLG_GooseMann> Does anybody know why when I'm using my laptop's sound control it only goes from 0% to 11%?
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: hmmm... what's the server in sources.list?
<SatManUK> and since i started using kubuntu about three weeks ago - never has
<SatManUK> doesn't matter its the same for all..
<moonflux> moin
<bamsamba> kde 4.0?
<rysiek|pl> MLG_GooseMann: probably not. google: "ubuntu your_laptop_manufacturer your_laptop_model sound"
<ardchoille> Tm_T: When he is forced to re-install his OS, or someone steals his personal info, he'll learn
<Daemon> MLG_GooseMann tryied to do it manually?? not with fn+ something
<MLG_GooseMann> Okay.
<MLG_GooseMann> It works in KMix.
<jermain> hi all
<moonflux> any kubuntu-devs/-maintainers around?
<yodokalk> hi
<Tm_T> moonflux: always some of them
<rysiek|pl> Daemon: thought you didn't know how to restore your resolution
<rysiek|pl> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<jermain> adept keeps teling me that something is allready running (like another instancee of adept or an apt get command)
<moonflux> well, meybe one of them has a minute and can have a look at bug 118723
<Daemon> rysiek|pl oh noooo i know how to do that :D
<rysiek|pl> !kde4 | bamsamba
<root_> ye iam still as root
<ubotu> bamsamba: please see above
<jermain> but i cant find any other program that should be doing that
<root_> i will convert right now
<jermain> :(
<Daemon> rysiek|pl i wanna to know how to start any game
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: meh
<jermain> now i cant install / update
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: what's the server in your sources.list? did you try to ping it?
<rysiek|pl> jermain: try rebooting
<dthacker> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: huh?
<BluesKaj> jermain , try this in the terminal :sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jermain> rysiekjpl: i did, even that didnt help
<jermain> k
<SatManUK> ubuntu.eriders.com
<SatManUK> ubuntu.eriders.ge
<SatManUK> its way the fastest..
<Tm_T> erm
<sven_> !apt-fix
<sven_> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<SatManUK> inside Tbilisi, I can pull 8mb / outside of Tbilisi i pull 128k...
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: did you try to ping'em?
<SatManUK> so much for working away..
<SatManUK> yeah it works
<SatManUK> i used it loads..
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: you don't seem to follow what I say
<jermain> crap i gtg
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: NOW. does it work NOW :)
<jermain> ><
<SatManUK> i mean
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: no, I got lost along the way
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: perhaps your best :)
<medhat> iam not root any more
<SatManUK> i mean 217.147.239.4 works but ubuntu.eriders.ge doesn't
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: your 3 last msgs: "meh", "erm", "rysiek|pl: you don't seem to follow what I say"
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: now, that's not a problem with apt
<Tm_T> rysiek|pl: yes yes, that wasn't my point ;)
<rysiek|pl> Tm_T: point being?.. :)
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: but with DNS. if pinging google.com works - DNS for the server is down
<SatManUK> why konqueror et all can connect to the server
<SatManUK> why can't apt?
<ardchoille> medhat: Good, now do yourself a favor and lock the root account.
<medhat> how can  i lock it
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: please just do what I ask: 1. ping google.com.
<ardchoille> !sudo
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: pings?
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SatManUK> yes
<SatManUK> ubuntu.eriders.ge - pings
<ardchoille> medhat: sudo passwd -l root
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: it pings right now?
<SatManUK> yes
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: not "it used to ping yesterday"? ;)
<SatManUK> it always pings
<SatManUK> but apt can't find it..
<SatManUK> if i put in the dns not the server name it always works
<SatManUK> but i can still conntect to http://ubuntu.eriders.ge in a browser
<velho> how can i register a nickname? please help... thank you!
<medhat> <ardchoille>
<SatManUK> velho:  /ns register password e-mail
<SatManUK> it just sits here waiting for headers..
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille, after removed the drivers with restricted manager, did the TTYs work?
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: if it pings RIGHT NOW at the DNS NAME, not IP, then, well, it's something really unusuall
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: I would change the server
<SatManUK> i know its really unusuall.. like to keep you on your toes..
<Tm_T> SatManUK: my advice, stick in official mirrors when you can
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: I didn't test that.. I removed and reinstalled via cli and they worked, tho
<medhat> how can forward word to some one here like u guyz
<SatManUK> what its doing is treating all servers as 1.0.0.0
<SatManUK> sudo apt-get install - likewise
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: ok, seen that once. that's a problem with your DNS server - the 192.168.1.1 machine
<Tm_T> medhat: forward word?
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille, did you install them in kdm/gdm/whatever?
<SatManUK> but every other application but apt - doesn't have an issue with it
<medhat> some chat appear on red in m screen
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: I did it in tty1
<medhat> when some one takes to me
<ardchoille> medhat: You mean like this?
<medhat> so how can i do that to otheres
<medhat> yeah
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: sudo echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Pupeno> !restricted
<ardchoille> medhat: Use their nick: nick message
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: that should help
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: That won't work. Sudo doesn't handle redirection like that
<medhat> ardchoille: hey is that workin
<ardchoille> medhat: Yes :)
<medhat> ardchoille: thank you
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: you probably right
<SatManUK> permission denied :P
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille, but it doesn't work, how shall I cli install the drivers if i can't see what im doing?
<rysiek|pl> sudo $( echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" > /etc/resolv.conf )
<medhat> so how can i lock the root and why i have o look it and what is the meaning of looking the root
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: echo "nameserver 208.67.222.222" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: ^^
<medhat> locking*
<rysiek|pl> thanks, ardchoille
<mith__> helo all!
<ardchoille> !sudo | medhat Read this page for that info
<ubotu> medhat Read this page for that info: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: yw
<SatManUK> now that one worked :)
<medhat> ok
<rysiek|pl> SatManUK: now it should work AOK
<mith__> Can anybody help me? If i want to install anything it writes that: "other program using the package installer" but there aren't any programs that using it...
<SatManUK> but how do i kill adapt without locking the database?
<SatManUK> adept
<SatManUK> its froze..
<SatManUK> on waiting for headers 28%
<NickPresta> !aptfix | SatManUK
<ubotu> SatManUK: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<draik> Is there a channel for help with Kaffeine and/or video issues?
 * rysiek|pl 's gotta go
<rysiek|pl> cu all sometime later
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: I just knew the proper command and what those commands would yield.. I know the cli pretty good.
<SatManUK> later man
<SatManUK> (already left i know)
<SatManUK> now its froze at 63% instead of 28% :P
<ubuntu_> hi
<SatManUK> hi
<draik> hello
<ubuntu_> what's up
<ardchoille> hi draik
<draik> Hello ardchoille
<mith__> i can't install anything, because it said, the apt in use... can anybody help me?
<mith__> which program should be using the apt?
<ardchoille> mith__: Close any other package managers you may have open
<NickPresta> mith__, adept, synaptic, apt-get, aptitude all use the APT database
<mith__> the aren't any
<mith__> i know that
<NickPresta> !aptfix | mith__
<ubotu> mith__: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<mith__> i have restarted my system
<mith__> on a freshly restarted system i tried to install anything but it doesn't work :S
<medhat> ardchoille: nice documentation
<draik> ardchoille: After I did a reboot on my computer, the audio files were, well, audible.
<medhat> ardchoille: have to go thanks for help
<mith__> ubotu: thanks it works :)
<sigma> does anyone know how to use the tv out on a dell d600 laptop (it has the ati mobility 9000 chipset and a composite tv out)
<SatManUK> i give up - i change the ip again in the server you can all ponder later its 00:25 - i want these updates done for tonight..
<sigma> i have already tried "atitvout" and that didnt work
<sigma> and does anyone know how to sync a htc oxygen (s310 with windows mobile 5) with kontact?
<BluesKaj> !tvout
<ubuntu> hi
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<draik> Ok. Here is my strange issue. It's a Dell Dimension 4700 desktop. I cleared the CMOS and was able finally access DVDs in the drive. Now, Kaffeine is choppy. The Transformers DVD is not only choppy, but pixelated. It's just a bunch of green and orange squares blocking the main video. When I put in Chris Rock's special (pretty old), it plays, but not smoothly. It's jumpy/choppy and then it's fine. It goes back and forth. What could be causing this issue?
<BluesKaj> draik, old codecs
<ardchoille> draik: Have you enabled DMA for that drive?
<draik> BluesKaj: How do I get the latest codecs? I thought I had them.
<draik> ardchoille: Sadly enough, no.
<ardchoille> !dma
<BluesKaj> why did you clear the cmos , draik ?
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<draik> BluesKaj: I was talking to a guy at a bar that told me about a similar issue that he had with a Dell. You have to clear the CMOS or else you don't get to run certain apps. He was right. I wasn't able to use Kaffeine to play DVDs prior to clearing the CMOS
<BluesKaj> dvlibdvdcss2 allows dvd playback
<BluesKaj> oopd libdvdcss2
<BluesKaj> oops
<draik> BluesKaj: wow....
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: You using my keyboard again? :)
<draik> BluesKaj: It's the latest
<BluesKaj> libxine1-ffmpeg  is the other important one and win3codec
<i_want_kde4> hello i upgraded from feisty to gutsy and it seems not to be working. i have the new kdm but when i tipe my pass the screen locks. so i ran it in test mode (dunno its name its in spanish) so in the terminal i tiped kwin --replace kicker and kdesktop and now its workin. the question is ich file should i edit to make kwin the defaul window manager?
<loonytunz> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<draik> BluesKaj: win3 or win32?
<BluesKaj> win3
<ardchoille> win32
<BluesKaj> win32
<BluesKaj> my KB is acting up
<i_want_kde4> i dont have 3d aceleration cuz my integrated video card its not supported so i think compiz isthe problem
<draik> Couldn't find win32
<BluesKaj> win32codecs
<draik> ah
<draik> w32codecs is the latest
<ardchoille> draik: try enabling dma
<draik> Won't work
<PeterPan_> can any one recomend a good dictionary to install ?
<draik> I keep getting the error messages
<draik> ardchoille: I'm going to KVM into the desktop. Gimme a sec
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Ok. I'm situated in the desktop now
<NickPresta> PeterPan_, kdict
<i_want_kde4> how can i set kwin back as my window manager?
<PeterPan_> NickPresta:  free and best it is?
<NickPresta> it has no cost associated with it and it's a good dictionary client
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: That is what I get when I follow the directions
<PeterPan_> NickPresta: ok
<PeterPan_> NickPresta: do you know any better. max vocabulary  if multimedia with videos and sounds and speller would be better
<NickPresta> PeterPan_, I don't know, sorry
<jagcorvair> I would nuke the HDD and start fresh, but I get CLI when using the Gutsy Live CD
<PeterPan_> k
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i edit Network interfaces,routes, and my domain name systems
<Jay-Oh-En> without using knetwork manager
<kottlett> hi! is there a guide somewhere, for easy setup and administration of a small network with some (dev) workstations running (k)ubuntu?
<khaije1> anyone using miro player? i'm just wondering if mp4's play properly for you
<BluesKaj> draik, sounds like you may have some fstab probs but I'm not familiar enuff with the file to spot what it might be.
<crazy6> ok, so, when I open a torrent via firefox, there isn't an option to open it with ktorrent, and I always have ot type in /usr/bin/ktorrent .. is tihs fixable?
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: It's all good.
<BluesKaj> jagcorvair, ??
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: I KVM'd into my friend's desktop
<jagcorvair> BluesKaj: :) Sorry about that... How's this.........
<draik> BluesKaj: It's all good
<tes2> hi all
<ardchoille> hi tes2
<jhutchins> We need to put some sort of big blinking readme on the installer or the firstrun or something that says "Don't go downloading software like windows, learn to use the package manager!!!"
<ardchoille> jhutchins: Indeed
<crazy6> well, a Konq startup page that is "How to use Ubuntu" would take car eof that (mac's have it w/ a video, right?)
<tes2> tach
<tes2> kennt einer einen weg, um thunderbird-email aus windows nach thundesbird linux zu exportieren ?
<ardchoille> !de | tes2
<ubotu> tes2: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tes2> da hab ich leider keine lösung gefunden :-(
<draik> jhutchins: I second/third that
<crazy6> I'm tellin ya, make a nice little video
<draik> crazy6: video about what? There are many MANuals.
<draik> Ubotu is great with most info. !apt is helpful.
<jhutchins> draik: Yeah, but we need to direct people TO the manuals withs something simple but really "in your face".
<draik> Ummm... Can someone tell the Ops to disregard the submission I just made without knowing?
<crazy6> draik: a video that shows on firstrun that says how to use ubuntu (package manager, etc)
<ardchoille> Open konqueror and type: apt:/  or  man:/
<jhutchins> draik: what did you submit?
<jhutchins> crazy6: I don't want something that tells how to use the pacakge manager, but something that tells them to use it.
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille, I installed the drivers in TTY, but it still doesn't work :(
<draik> Not sure. This is what Ubotu PM'd me... "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail" I think it was about (!)apt being helpful
<ardchoille> jhutchins: I still think that is a great idea
<draik> jhutchins: Yeah, but "USE IT OR ELSE" without instructions will turn new users away
<ardchoille> jhutchins: Are you in a position to get that done?
<draik> ardchoille: jhutchins: crazy6: http://www.draikunderlord.com/Kubuntu.html
<draik> That is something I put together as "basics"
<draik> Nothing special, I assure you
<ksal> hi
<ksal> how can i turn compiz on?
<posingaspopular> !compuz | draik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compuz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<draik> posingaspopular: ...? I think you want ksal
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille, cli installing didn't help
<draik> ardchoille: You know how to install Kubuntu (fresh install) via CLI?
<ardchoille> draik: the alternate install cd
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: :(
<draik> ardchoille: Can it be done via Live CD?
<lovre> can someone tell me what is the most played multiplayer (online) game on linux?
<lovre> fps
<Ax-Ax> ardchoille, but the TTYs works in failsafe, and nvidia drivers too :S
<draik> UT2004.... Tremulous.... and many other games which are compatible with Cedega and WINE
<Ax-Ax> draik: UT2004 is native or am I wrong?
<draik> Ax-Ax: It is native.
<Ax-Ax> draik: thought so:)
<draik> Ax-Ax: Although not supported by Atari, it's there
<Daemon> can anybody help me with winex?
<biovore> All the unreals have native ports..   See http://icculus.org/
<Daemon> i don't know how to install it
<NickPresta> Daemon, you mean Cedega?
<BanisterKelly> Is there a way to xfer files from my Kubuntu Linux to my Windows using the network?
<Daemon> NickPresta cedega??
<n00b> hello all.  anyone have any experience with wicd, which i'm using instead of knetworkmanager
<Daemon> NickPresta i really dont know im just noob. I want to play games on linux and I saw wine but it doesn't work
<tekteen> !smb | BanisterKelly
<ubotu> BanisterKelly: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BanisterKelly> Thank you very much.
<BanisterKelly> I am off to get some reading in.  lol
<jagcorvair> !cedega > Daemon
<tekteen> BanisterKelly: no problem
<BanisterKelly> I have a 4GB ISO I wanna xfer off this PC if I can.
<jagcorvair> !cedega | Daemon
<ubotu> Daemon: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<tekteen> that is easy
<tekteen> BanisterKelly: on your linux machine open a konsole and type "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<tekteen> this sets up the linux end
<BanisterKelly> Thank you
<n00b> anyone use wicd?
<tekteen> on the windows end download this file "http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/pscp.exe"
<tekteen> make sure to put it on your desktop
<BanisterKelly> Does it work with Windows 98?
<tekteen> yes
<BanisterKelly> I sshould of mentioned that.  lol
<tekteen> yep
<BanisterKelly> can you email that link to me?
<tekteen> do u know how to make a .bat file
<tekteen> ?
<BanisterKelly> Of course.  I am a DOS masteer.  lol  Love DOS.  Thats one reason I keep 98SE running on a spare very old PC.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> then u don't need to make one
<tekteen> since u know dos
<BanisterKelly> OKay.
<BanisterKelly> Be back soon.
<tekteen> run the command pscp.exe USER@HOST:FILE <PLACE TO PUT FILE>
<tekteen> no wait
<tekteen> pscp.exe --cypher=none ...
<hdevalence> if I have an ext3 external drive and it got accidentally unplugged, will the kde media detecter run e2fsck?
<laurent_> can anyone help me, I've a problem to install vmwareserver on 7.10
<michael__> hello all
<michael__> shalom
<tekteen> michael__: shalom
<Pollywog> does anyone else have a problem with kmail losing message bodies?
<n00b> anyone have any good alternatives to KnetworkManager that are more reliable?
<tekteen> I use the cli
<michael__> I have a fresh install of gutsy 7.10 and I noticed my SB Audigy has more static than a  telsa coil
<tekteen> iwconfig? dhclient? wpa supplicant? anything else knetworkmanager is a frontend for?
<n00b> michael_: is this for your 5.1 system?
<michael__> n00b: hey man, yeah it is
<n00b> michael_: still no solution, eh?
<n00b> tekteen: any good wireless guis?
<michael__> n00b:  not yet, but there will be
<tekteen> n00b: trying to remember the name
<tekteen> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<michael__> I have run into countless people with the same prob, but they were noobies like me so the ones that got it fix culdnt tell me how they did it
<n00b> michael_: did you see this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1525153&postcount=4
<BanisterKelly> Xfer functioning perfectly.  Thank you Tekteen
<ciacon> hi all - I have a Q - what is the best way to find out what kind of Sound System I use?? I just installed the Kubuntu 7.10 and am experienceing some sound problems - all command line apps seem to have problems accessing the soundcard and I also have the feeling, that Kopete does not notify me of new messages thaks to sound-problems - can someone give me some advice??
<JackWinter> i have a problem installing aMule 2.1.3-3 on kubuntu gutsy ?
<michael__> n00b: thanks, I'll look at it now
<morphinex> hey folks, adept crashed halfway through install updates to go from 7.04 to 7.10
<morphinex> What should I do?
<ciacon> morphinex: try this in the console "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<Rukus> anyone have any suggestions on a flashfxp alternative? i tried gftp, but i cant get it to do what i want
<ciacon> Rukus: have you tried "KGet"?
<morphinex> ciacon: it only wants to upgrade a few files
<morphinex> ciacon: err a few packages, only eight
<Rukus> i need auth TLS does it d othat?
<morphinex> this happened when I upgraded before, and I recall having to issue a command that had something to do wqith reconfigure
<ciacon> morphinex: I am no expert - but my Kubuntu crashed in mid-way aswell... I had just previously installed a new ati-driver, so I was bound to the console - dist-upgrade did the trick for me...
<morphinex> ciacon: ok, thanks :)
<ciacon> morphinex: I can only try - whis is less, than the most here do...
<morphinex> hey, if it gets hosed I can always reinstall
<morphinex> that's why I put /home on a seperate disk
<Rukus> i'll reword, i need a FlashFXP alternative for linux that supports SSL, specifically auth TLS.  any suggestions?
<paule118> iiiiiitgpgt
<paule118> okkk#
<paule118> klöäiioiozihöp
<paule118> klö-ugfz,i6,9465
<paule118> jloääözkih  zufkirf
<NickPresta> paule118, ?
<paule118> he
<paule118> kotz
<paule118> ´´´´´´´´´´´```????
<NickPresta> !cod | paule118
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<paule118> 33333333333333333
<NickPresta> !coc | paule118
<ubotu> paule118: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<paule118> dank
<paule118> de
<paule118> ubuntu
<NickPresta> !de | paule118
<ubotu> paule118: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<paule118> skype
<paule118> skype ????
<NickPresta> !skype | paule118
<ubotu> paule118: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<paule118> dank
<NickPresta> !english | paule118
<ubotu> paule118: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<paule118> thank
<paule118> tanke
<Gibby69> How do you force a screen resolution change in Ubuntu 7.04? Paule 118
<sourcemaker> I am sorry for this question, but what is jabber? And how can I use this?
<Pollywog> Jabber is a chat protocol
<NickPresta> sourcemaker, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jabber
<Pollywog> you can use Kopete, Psi , Gamin, or Pidgin to connect to Jabber servers
<Pollywog> oops Gajim
<Pollywog> not Gamin
<sourcemaker> Pollywog: thanks
<thomas_newbie__>  does anyone know how to display the last few words of certain lines in a text file?
<dick-richardson> How do I burn an .avi file (xvid and mp3) to a dvd?
<thomas_newbie__> dick-richardson: do you want to have it played on a stand alone player?
<dick-richardson> thomas_newbie__: tail <filename>
<dick-richardson> thomas_newbie__: yeah
<thomas_newbie__> dick-richardson: you'd have to convert your avi to mpeg2
<thomas_newbie__> dick-richardson: and then compile into dvd format
<dick-richardson> thomas_newbie__: will k3b do that?
<thomas_newbie__> dick-richardson: in other words....author your the mpeg into dvd format
<paule118> Portieren (eingedeutscht): Das Verändern eines Programms, um es auf einem anderen System oder einer anderen Architektur benutzen zu können.
<thomas_newbie__> dick-richardson: is that a program....never heard of it
<dick-richardson> thomas_newbie__: yeah, it's the native kde burning app
<Gibby69> How can i force a screen resolution change in after changing from a CRT to a LCD monitor
<thomas_newbie__> dick-richardson: hehe i have no idea on it
<thomas_newbie__> dick-richardson: i don't use linux much :S
<paule118> dick-richardson: hehe i have no idea on it
<thomas_newbie__> dick-richardson: tail won't do it
<HS^> anyone has a screenshot of kubuntu (fonts)
<thomas_newbie__> Gibby69: what do you mean?
<Murchadh> Hi all! Anyone good with boot time cheat codes - I used to use vga=791 in my grub files so as to have a good resolution at the command prompt, and since upgrade to 7.10 I've had to remove it. The screen is just blank, I can login blind but that's not great. Any ideas? I hate using a 19" monitor in vga mode.
<paule118>  i have no idea on it
<thomas_newbie__>  does anyone know how to display the last few words of a line in a text file?
<ciacon> hi all - I've just run through a guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto .... I rebooted and now I'm up the following step: "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec" which returns "cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#*: No such file or directory"... I'm stuck - can anyone help?
<Murchadh> Gibby69: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select the new monitor settings there when asked. First: cp /etc/X11/xserver-xorg /etc/X11/xserver-xorg.bak
<paule118>  i have no idea on
<dobigeon> Un pti bonjour a tout les utilisateurs de Kubuntu ! ^
<paule118>  i have no idea on´
<thomas_newbie__>  does anyone know how to display the last word of a line in a text file?
<paule118> jjüüpgölfuil-.uto
<paule118> klulguiööoäopuhüi0-
<jpatrick> thomas_newbie__: "cat file | tail -n 1"?
<Gibby69> Murchadh: how do you reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jpatrick> Gibby69: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<angel_> !de | paule1118
<ubotu> paule1118: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thomas_newbie__> jpatrick: no i dont think
<jpatrick> thomas_newbie__: last line but oh well
<paule118> ou need to be a channel operator to do that
<thomas_newbie__> jpatrick: dont need the cat anyway, just dont know how to get the last word in a line
<jpatrick> thomas_newbie__: ah, sorry then
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> i am compiling my own kernel. however, it cannot find root. fs support and ata driver are compiled in. i suppose, it is the fact that the old ata driver is used and therefore /dev/hda instead of /dev/sda. does anybody know how to make /dev/sda the default?
<NickNak> thomas_newbie__: awk '{ print $NF }' < inputfile
<thomas_newbie__> NickNak: haha wtf is that
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, it's awk. It's magic ;)
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: lol i have no idea what awk is and the rest before the <
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, `man awk`
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: ok for now
<NickPresta> thomas_newbie__, alternately, you can do `tail -n 1 file`
<NickPresta> to get the last line
<thomas_newbie__> NickPresta: thats only for that line, I need tail -3 file .......then "lastwordofline"
<row> What is the adv of using UUIDs in fstab over normal /dev devices?
<dingodeege> Color me confounded. Any clue why setting the BIOS Primary Display Adapter to PCI would result in a boot/installation freeze during Hardware Detection?
<K`zan> Here is an odd one that perhaps someone can help me resolve.  Kubuntu in a vmware vm, boots to the login screen at 1800 x 1400 or something like that and then resizes after I login in to the 1024x768 that I want.  Problem is the background for login screen is still there and the 1024x768 is sort of in the middle of it.  Any thoughts appreciated!
<thomas_newbie__> hey guys is KOPETE the best to use....Should I use another Instant messenger program
<thomas_newbie__> because I can't voice chat with friends when they using windows live Messenger
<K`zan> Is there another xorg.conf that kdm uses separate from the one in /etc/X11 ?
<JackWinter> i have a problem in adept.  when i try to install packages i get the following msg:There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Zombocom> hello?
<Zombocom> xserver went crazy
<Zombocom> and went kaput
<Zombocom> bbl about this though
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got Kubuntu installed, but i cant get the wireless card to work, what can i do to get it going?????
<thomas_newbie__> doesn't this command: echo -n "Last line" >> /mail/mail2        :writes Last line into file mail2 without showing on the cmd line?
<ToddEDM> why is this room dead?
<thomas_newbie__> its supoost to append
<Pollywog> thomas_newbie__: it is not appending?
<thomas_newbie__> Pollywog: no i think it is
<thomas_newbie__> but i'm doing a test and it says thats the wrong answer
<Pollywog> maybe the test is wrong
<Pollywog> ToddEDM: which card?
<ToddEDM> WMP54G
<Pollywog> I don't know about that card
<Pollywog> have you Googled?
<ToddEDM> not really i just got kubuntu installed
<sourcemaker_> JackWinter: try the command line.... sometimes... there is user interaction required... which is not possible in adept
<Shao`> Linksys card?
<ToddEDM> yes Shao`
<ToddEDM> mwp54g
<ToddEDM> WMP54G
<Shao`> Hm
<Shao`> Unless they've changed chipsets recently, it uses broadcom chipset, and you need firmware to make it work.
<ToddEDM> hmmmm and how would i go about doing that
<nikos> hi , i have the kubuntu 7.10 but i very new to linux :) and i want to do format to one of my hdd how i do this ?
<ToddEDM> nikos: QTParted
<nikos> i have use it but is nor work for me :(
<sourcemaker> nikos: which file format do you want to use?
<nikos> not*
<nikos> ext3
<Pollywog> QTParted is on the desktop CD, if it does not work try the Ubuntu CD or the System Rescue CD
<Pollywog> the System Rescue CD is found by googling
<Pollywog> it is very handy
<Pollywog> and has gparted
<Pollywog> which has worked for me when qtparted would not work
<sourcemaker> nikos: create/delete/change the patition fdisk /dev/hda and mke2fs -j format disk
<nikos> look i to format with qtparted but when i put the button it do not do enything
<sourcemaker>  /dev/hda ... chang in correct disk !!!!
<sourcemaker> nikos: or sd* for sata disks
<nikos> mm i will try now
<sourcemaker> nikos: ext2  	mke2fs ext3  mke2fs -j reiserfs  mkreiserfs xfs  mkfs.xfs jfs  mkfs.jfs
<sourcemaker> this are the command for different file system types :-)
<sourcemaker> nikos: your disk should be un-mounted .... check with df -h
<BanisterKelly> I tried copying a file from this Linux PC to Windows via network and it goes and then says that it cannot write to the destination.  Anyone can help?
<BanisterKelly> I was using Samba
<nikos> look i want to format a usb disk
<BanisterKelly> Is tekteen still around?
<sourcemaker> nikos: for windows or linux use?
<nikos> linux
<nikos> the disk is new
<nikos> it have not created yet
<BanisterKelly> I am trying to copy a 4GB file to a Windows PC.
<sourcemaker> nikos: can you mount the disk?
<nikos> no
<sourcemaker> nikos: mount /dev/sdXXX1  /mnt/usb -t ntfs?
<ciacon> hi folks - can anyone help me?? I had minor sond probs @ first. I went through this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto  (reconmended @ #ubuntu) and hit the first reboot - I did a "make uninstll" in all the relevant dirs and rebootet again - not I have this prob... no sound and the Sound and the System Settings -> Sound give me this... http://ciacon.dyndns.org:8001/arts-prob.png    can anyone pls help me??
<BluesKaj> BanisterKelly, using samba I assume ?
<sourcemaker> mke2fs -j /dev/USBDRiVE
<BanisterKelly> Yes
<BanisterKelly> samba
<nikos> mount: can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<BluesKaj> BanisterKelly, konq or other means?
<sourcemaker> you forgot the mount pount :-( mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usb
<BanisterKelly> I click on copy, choose the network shared folder and choose paste.
<BanisterKelly> It copies all the way and then stops with an error.
<BluesKaj> what's the error?
<BanisterKelly> Cannot write to the destination or something.
<BanisterKelly> Wait.  I am copying a 4GB file to fat32.  That might be why.
<BanisterKelly> Duh.
 * BanisterKelly slaps himself.
<BluesKaj> you may have to go into the shared folder in windows to give yourself read/write permission
<BanisterKelly> If I remember right, Fat32 cannot handle 4GB files.
<BluesKaj> dunno , been using XP on my windows share = ntfs
<BanisterKelly> Thats probably why I cannot copy the file.
<BanisterKelly> My PC cannot use XP.
<BanisterKelly> Too old, slow, etc.
<BluesKaj> I mean your windows pc
<BluesKaj> ok
<BanisterKelly> The Windows PC is 550Mhz 384MB
<sourcemaker> BanisterKelly:  4 GiB − 1 byte *g*
<BluesKaj> wife has xp on her 366mhz 256ram pc..runs fine
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: That's the reason alright. I remember ripping a DVD to a FAT32 drive once and it split the file into 2 4 gig pieces due to the FAT32 limitations.
<BanisterKelly> Thank you
<BanisterKelly> Is there a way to have Windows access the ISO from this PC?
<BanisterKelly> LInux sees Windows, can I have Windows see and access LInux?
<ctp> hi folks. the difference between kubuntu and original ubuntu is _only_ kde vs gnome? i have to setup ubuntu+kde on 16 desktops, so wanna chose the right one ;-)
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: Share it with samba. Should be installed if you can access Windows shares.
<morphinex> jesus, I can't get my feisty to gutsy upgrade to happen
<BanisterKelly> How?
<BanisterKelly> I tried clicking on Share folder and it says that smb and nfs servers are not installed.
<BanisterKelly> I was going to add/remove to install them.
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: In konqueror, right-click on the .iso file and select sharing. Install samba with apt-get install samba.
<gan|y|med> BanisterKelly: are the drives on the same pc?
<BanisterKelly> OKay.
<BanisterKelly> No
<gan|y|med> then samba
<BanisterKelly> I am trying to allow Windows to access a 4GB file on this PC.
<BanisterKelly> File too big to copy over.
<angel_> banisterkelly: see http://www.fs-driver.org/screenshots.html
<gan|y|med> how is /dev/sda used a default in kubuntu??
<angel_> read partition ext3 in windows
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic2791.html seems to be a good place to start.
<gan|y|med> BanisterKelly: what exactly do you want to do?
<sourcemaker> morphinex: what's wrong?
<BanisterKelly> I am trying to get Windows 98 to be able to see a folder on the Linux PC so it can read a large file/
<BanisterKelly> If that makes sense.
<BanisterKelly> The file is too large for the Fat32 filesystem.
<gan|y|med> larger than 32 gb (this is the limit, isn't it). and what does the file size have to do with it if you access it via samba anyway
<thomas_newbie__> when I click on "request install" nothing happens
<sourcemaker> BanisterKelly: it make not sense :-) The file is too lage... why are u using Win98?
<morphinex> sourcemaker: it keeps crashing in the middle of the upgrade
<sourcemaker> morphinex: I had the same problem...
<gan|y|med> probably because he has to...? why else?
<morphinex> sourcemaker: what is the solution?
<BanisterKelly> Forget I asked.  I like 98 for one, and second the PC is too old for XP.
<sourcemaker> morphinex: the upgrade utility have some bugs in my opinion... using the command line solves the problem
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: At a prompt type apt-get install samba and tell us what it reports back. If samba is installed you can share directories in 2 different ways, editing /etc/samba/smb.conf or right click on the folder in konqueror and select sharing.
<morphinex> sourcemaker: so just apt-get dist-upgrade?
<morphinex> Now I have like half a feisty and half  gutsy install
<angel_> banisterkelly: whyt the program Ext2IFS you can read/write  ext3...but only run in Windows NT4.0/2000/XP/2003
<morphinex> Sooo annoying. Why don't they fix it? It crashed when I upgraded before too
<BanisterKelly> angel I don't have Windows NT 4/2K/XP/2003
<gan|y|med> i am asking myself the same question for a dozen of other issues
<sourcemaker> morphinex:(1) apt-get dist-upgrade  (2) do-release-upgrade
<sourcemaker> morphinex: execute do-release-upgrade only... when all updates are installed
<morphinex> sourcemaker: dist-upgrade gives me an error
<sourcemaker> morphinex: what's the error message?
<BanisterKelly> I think its installing samba
<gan|y|med> BanisterKelly: what exactly do you want to do? you don't need ext2IFS if you don want access an ext2/3 partition on the same pc from win
<morphinex> sourcemaker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45856/
<morphinex> I hope the database isn't hosed
<BanisterKelly> I keep mentioning I am using two PC's.  One WIndows and one Linux.
<gan|y|med> then forget IFS and install samba. i suggest u use konqueror for sharing as it provides a similar feel to windows
<angel_> ahhh... with samba you can
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: When it's installed do the right click in konqueror on the .iso you want to share, select Properties, Sharing....
<tahir> Hi - I am running kubuntu 7.10 with vlc 0.8.6c and am trying to play an avi coming from my home computer many miles away to my parents computer. I have upload speed by my ISP of 1.3Mbps and download speed of 1Mbps at my mums. The file plays ok for a few minutes and then stops playing. I reckon it is a bandwidth issue but I am not sure what the options to change in preferences are to help the file to play across the WAN.
<sourcemaker> morphinex: apt-get update
<BanisterKelly> Sharing isn't listed.
<BanisterKelly> It is when I select the folder.
<gan|y|med> you might have to "be" root
<morphinex> sourcemaker: I have both gutsy and feisty repos in there
<gan|y|med> which is kind of annoying and stupid, but hey...
<sourcemaker> morphinex: why doing this?
<morphinex> sourcemaker: same exact error
<BanisterKelly> brb
<morphinex> sourcemaker: like I said, it crashed when I was upgrading before and left my system this way
<ignoramus> hey all- still having trouble with KnetworkManager - it won't connect automatically, but after 2 or 3 tries to connect manually, it finally does.  WTF?
<sourcemaker> morphinex: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<tahir> I have mounted the files with sshfs
<sourcemaker> morphinex: replace feisty with gusty
<morphinex> sourcemaker: are you sure? the machine is currently running feisty
<angel_> baniserkelly: propieties
<tahir> and am playing the avi with vlc but only plays for a few minutes ... Is playing an avi across such distance possible with the upload and download speeds mentioned?
<morphinex> sou
<morphinex> sourcemaker: maybe I should repalce gutsy?
<sourcemaker> morphinex: well have you execute apt-get dist-upgrade bevor starting the gui upgrade ?
<morphinex> sourcemaker: yeah, I tried that after the first time it crashed
<morphinex> sourcemaker: byut the first time I did it, it upgraded only vrey few packages
<tekteen> tahir: it is very hard to strem these files fast enough
<ToddEDM> Shao`:  hey what is this firmware you spaeak of that i need to get my WMP54G wifi card working ?
<tekteen> stream*
<sourcemaker> morphinex: replace gusty with feisty and execute do-dist-upgrade
<tekteen> tahir: The biggest problem is that vlc does not know it is remote and therefore expects it to be a faster disc.
<morphinex> sourcemaker: what does do-dist-upgrade do?
<sourcemaker> morphinex: i mean: do-release-upgrade
<morphinex> ok, it is doing it now
<sourcemaker> morphinex: it's a script from ubuntu... for release upgrading... i
<ToddEDM> anyone know of some firmware i need to get a linksys WMP54g Wifi card working?....
<morphinex> sourcemaker: it errored out...
<sourcemaker> morphinex: whats the message?
<morphinex> sourcemaker: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45857/
<hagabaka> thanks :)
<cloakable> heh
<tekteen> ToddEDM: have u tried the restricted drivers manager?
<ToddEDM> nope
<ToddEDM> where do i find that tekteen
<BanisterKelly> Back.  I chose sharing on the folder and says I can only share folders in my home directory.
<tekteen> ToddEDM: open up the "system settings" program in the k menu
<ToddEDM> ok i found it
<tekteen> cool
<tekteen> I am a slow typer
<morphinex> sourcemaker: looks like it is downloading a corrupt file
<angel_> banisterkelly: mount you disk in home
<tekteen> ToddEDM: did it work?
<jagcorvair> While attempting to enable DMA, I tried "sudo hdparm -t /dev/scd1" and got this error: Timing buffered disk reads:  read() failed: Input/output error
<ToddEDM> ok i just tried to enable the driver, then i get an error "The Software Source for the package    bcm43xx-fwcutter     is not enabled
<tekteen> ok
<BanisterKelly> How angel?
<morphinex> sourcemaker: that file is downloadable...
<angel_> banisterkelly: or a  ln -s     link symbolic
<tekteen> do u have all the repositories enabled
<tekteen> ?
<BanisterKelly> I try to access and its giving me I have no permissions.
<sourcemaker> morphinex: I do not know this problem...  the do-release-upgrade was working for me... :-)
<angel_> permission with      chmod 777        as root
<ToddEDM> notsure tekteen
<jagcorvair> I have followed what seems to be every instruction on the 'net, but I cannot enable DMA. Would this be a Kubuntu, media players, drive, Dell (computer brand), Memorex (DVDR brand) or _____?____ issue?
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: You could edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf file and add the share that way. I can pastebin the 3 lines required to do that.
<morphinex> sourcemaker: oh well... someone told me to try to upgrade with the alternate install CD, so I guess I will try that next
<tekteen> angel_: for BanisterKelly's problem, the kde daemon that mounts the drives does not change the ownership to plugdev.
<ToddEDM> is that where it says show proprietary and un supported software
<jagcorvair> s/drive/driver
<tekteen> ToddEDM: can u pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<ToddEDM> tek, i dont know what that is
<BanisterKelly> Please do
<tekteen> ok
<ToddEDM> sorry im such a noob
<tekteen> !pastebin | ToddEDM
<ubotu> ToddEDM: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ToddEDM> ok wait, i see software sources
<jagcorvair> ardchoille: Do you know if there exists such a thing as Linux experts where I can take my computer to get checked?
<BanisterKelly> conf file opened as root
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45860/ - Add that to the bottom of the smb.conf file altering it to reflect the location of the file you wish to share.
<BanisterKelly> Thank you
<tekteen> ToddEDM: do u still need help?
<ToddEDM> yeah, i do , hold on a sec
<ToddEDM> ok i cant really paste that sources file
<tekteen> why not?
<Dragnslcr> How stable is the KDE4 RC? Anyone found any bugs that make it annoyingly unusable?
<Murchadh> BanisterKelly: This is just a temporary solution to see if it solves your problem. Samba should really be setup more securely in the long run.
<ToddEDM> i cant get online with it
<tekteen> ok
<ToddEDM> with that machine
#kubuntu 2008-11-17
 * Dr_willis is totally lost as to what a is going on about.. but thats nothing new for  dr_willis
<PleXuS> hi all
<a> well several people gave me a hard case today when i was asking simple questions so i told them what i thought and it turns out i am blocked from the ubuntu channel
<PleXuS> seems that i have troubles with latest kernel when i enable 64Bit HPET in bios
<a> i was just enquiring about simple stuff
<PleXuS> could it be because i have installed when it was enabled on 32bit?
<linux_> boa noite
<Wicked> hmm i cant seem to get liquid weather superkaramba to work
<Dr_willis> last i heard about 'liquid weather' the developers refused to use the proper #!/bin/bash line at the start of their scripts.. they insisted on using #!/bin/sh when it was WRONG..
<Dr_willis> but then again.. with kde4 and its plasmids..  I imagne all these other ways to get desklets/gadgets/gizmos will fall out of favor
<Wicked> oh hmm..mine is all black and just says cannot find parts of kross scripting language
<Wicked> but ive installed all the packages for fross
<Dr_willis> No idea on that.. I just use a firefox extension for my weather :)
<a> wow some of the gnome themes look good but theres no point beleiving that everyone can have them cos you'd have to be able to program it yourself
<LjL> !offtopic | a
<ubottu> a: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<a> well, love to fight my way in but i better go sort my windows out
<ActionParsnip> program a theme, thatd be a good one to observe :D
<courtjesterg> confused alot ack!!!
<courtjesterg> ok am i suppose to use x86 or i386
<courtjesterg> i forget
<courtjesterg> just read a repot  so long
<courtjesterg> i got amd chips  k7d master l mother board
<courtjesterg> nvidia
<courtjesterg> a socket
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: what cpu?#
<courtjesterg> they are amd athon xps 2200 or 2100 moded to to run in duel mode on the t3 or t4 slit filled with liquid metal so the mainboard treats them like mp but they act like xps
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: looks 32bit to me
<courtjesterg> so thats?/x86? or i386
<ActionParsnip> i386
<courtjesterg> so i really don't get this am i supposet o remove stuff then add in new stuff?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: what are you trying to achieve
<courtjesterg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73136/
<courtjesterg> real directions people why can't they just write a short summary i read so many pages and write down word for word directions
<courtjesterg> brb
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: you tried disabling acpi before booting to live cd
<courtjesterg> i didn't even use i live cd i am running off my hard drive using 8.10 intrebid
<courtjesterg> i don't even use windows
<courtjesterg> wine trying to for a game lol
<courtjesterg> is there a way to check my kernal version?
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: then add the boot option to your menu.lst
<ThomasHC> courtjesterg: uname
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | courtjesterg
<ubottu> courtjesterg: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<courtjesterg> is this going to work for kubuntu users?
<courtjesterg> oh i can check my kernal number in recovery mode
<courtjesterg> just might be a bad kernal install
<courtjesterg> 8.10 kernel 2.6.27.7 generic i am using
<ActionParsnip> courtjesterg: add the noacpi option to menu.lst
<courtjesterg> alright
<courtjesterg> got to read that boot link you gave me
<courtjesterg> ok i added it to the line at the end
<courtjesterg> wrote and updated now a get a graphical interface with this
<courtjesterg>  A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version   │
<courtjesterg>     │ installed currently has been locally modified.                       │
<courtjesterg>     │                                                                      │
<courtjesterg>     │ What would you like to do about menu.lst?
<maxbaldwin> What's the fastest command to perform a distribution upgrade with apt-get
<maxbaldwin> or whatever the Alt-F2 command is
<johnficca> is there a way to fix the icons in the system tray? a lot of them have black boxs around them.
<maxbaldwin> is it 'kdesudo adept_manager --dist-upgrade;?
<maxbaldwin> someone?
<jussi01> johnficca: not yet
<brandon__> anyone here?
<maxbaldwin> nope
<a> whats wrong brandon?
<brandon__> Can i update my wubi 8.04.1 to 8.10?
<a> yes
<brandon__> i won't have any problems?
<Dr_willis> We cant predict that.. :)
<a> there is some problems i am just looking for the link now
<Noxes> Hello?
<Dr_willis> Upgrades can have problems.. or they may not . :)
<Noxes> Cna I get some help with Ubuntu?
<Noxes> Cam*
<Dr_willis> !ask | Noxes
<ubottu> Noxes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Noxes> Can*
<courtjesterg> !noapic
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic
<brandon__> ok
<courtjesterg> noapic
<courtjesterg>    Disable the "Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller (APIC)".
<courtjesterg> whats this do
<Noxes> OKay I have 2 hard drives in my computer. I have Vista on one, and nothing on the other. Can I install Ubuntu, on the empty one, and boot into that, without affecting Vista files?
<courtjesterg> whats an advance programmable interrupt controller
<a> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<javi> Hello
<Noxes> Did that not make sense at all ? >_<
<Noxes> Im such a noob.
<Noxes> Hello?
<Dr_willis> Noxes,  you can dual boot.. yes...
<maxbaldwin> it makes sense, Noxes
<maxbaldwin> and yes, you can
<Noxes> I know that much, but can I just install it on the second hard drive without partions?
<Dr_willis> Or you could keep the grub loader on the 2nd hard drive also.. and  tell the bios what hd to boot...
<Noxes> and all that such
<Dr_willis> It will ahve partitions... unless you do some fancy stuff..
<brandon__> just wondering... who else is using wubi?
<Dr_willis> the installer can auto-partition the disk if it is all unaloccated
<Noxes> Like would I effect Harddrive Vista at all, like can I just tell the installer to partition the Empty Harddrive.
<Noxes> And doo all the installing on the empty one.
<Noxes> Im sorry If I sound like a Noob.
<brandon__> noxes use wubi like me!
<Noxes> Wubi?
<brandon__> http://wubi-installer.org/
<nemisis> Hi all
<Dr_willis> Noxes, You do mean 2 actual Hard Drives rigth.. not  a single hard drive with 2 partitions? :)
<Noxes> pfft, I want a real install. not a Windows APP
<brandon__> its not a windows app
<Noxes> Too what I believe, 2 Actual hard drives yes.
<Dr_willis> Noxes,  the worse it will do to the windows drive is install the grub boot loader to it..
<Dr_willis> Noxes,  if you are truely paranoid.. unhook the windows hard drive.. install linux to the other hd.. put hd back..
<Sokal-EC> im trying to edit a .psd file with gimp but nothing changes anyone know what i need to do?
<Noxes> Lolol, NIce
<Noxes> Okay soo I'll install on Empty, then to boot it up
<Noxes> What exactly do I do?
<Dr_willis> Tell the bios to boot that hard drive.
<Noxes> Howso?
<Dr_willis> Depends on YOUR bios
<Dr_willis> I hit F9 on my machine to get a 'boot drive menu'
<Dr_willis> some machines you may need to enter the bios and change the boot order
<Noxes> I have an acer, does that help?
<mister-tea> delete does mine
<Noxes> how can I tell if it is 2 reall harddrives or just one paritioned one?
<Dr_willis> Noxes,  tells me very little...
<Dr_willis> Noxes,  LOOK In side the case? :) see 2 shiny metal box's ya got 2 hard drives...
<Noxes> Bahh,
<Noxes> If it is just a partitioned one, will that really affect things?
<Noxes> Btw how do you Proxy a IRC?
<Dr_willis> You can dualboot windows and linux just fine..  the installer will put a GRUB BOOT menu you will see whenyou first boot up
<Noxes> Does Ubuntu coem with any security programs btw?
<maxbaldwin> yes
<brandon__> really what?
<Noxes> Good..
<Noxes> Noww, I shall wait till the iso is done download -_-   Lololol
<Noxes> Is anyone here a Ethical Hacker?
 * Dr_willis wonders what a vague term like ' security programs' really means.. :)
<Dr_willis> 'hacker' has gotten to be such a vague buzz word also. :)
<Noxes> =\ OKay, So Ethical Cracker..?
<brandon__> noxes i recommend avg anit-virus. I use it for windows and ubuntu
<brandon__> http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afl
<Noxes> Your one of those hackers that believes any Malicous Cracker should not be called a hacker, arent you?
<Noxes> >_>
<Noxes> Hey, thats not reall what I asked Brandon, my buddy.
<Noxes> Anyways, can anyone here Program C++?
<brandon__> you sould use it anyway
<Dr_willis> an anti-virus app dosent count as a security program?
<Noxes> I feel like such a noob =.=
 * mister-tea wonders why you need anti virus in kinux
<Noxes> anti-vrus just does scanns, then claims you have to buy a new version to delete them..
<Dr_willis> to scan the windows parition - mister-tea  :)
<Noxes> kinux?
<Noxes> Lolol,
<mister-tea> linux
<Noxes> Not many linux virus's ehh?
<mister-tea> no
<Noxes> But then, why do I keep reading about linux hacks? and such..
<Noxes> Like telnet shit..
<Noxes> Also, can you run MSN On Linux?
<mister-tea> hacks are customising your own machine
<Noxes> Yeah, uhmm i mean "Cracks"
<Noxes> Well nto cracks either..
<Noxes> Uhmm
<Noxes> not*
<Noxes> and the reason I seem like a computer nerd is because im young btw.. very young.
<Noxes> Can You run Apache Servers on Ubuntu?
<Noxes> Like, to run a website
<mister-tea> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Noxes> What Linux kernal is on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Noxes> BUt wait no, how would you set up a webserevr on a linux then? This is soo confusing.
<mister-tea> check out the link
<Noxes> can apache atleast run on linux? because... that would make it easier for me.
<Dr_willis> You install the web server on the system
<Dr_willis> and there ya go...
<bazhang> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dr_willis> theres are dozens of web servers you can run on linux
<Noxes> Im downloading the basic Desktop Ubuntu, would that affect my webserver ideas?
<Noxes> you peoplez are really helpful
<Dr_willis> You can install any of the servces on ubuntu if you want
<Dr_willis> ssh/web/samba/
<Noxes> I dont understand ssh, is it like Telnet?
<mister-tea> might i suggest some reading on the subject?
<Dr_willis> go read/learn ssh.. dont ask... just do it. :)
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Noxes> but in general is it like Telnet?
<Dr_willis> and forget all about telnet. :)
<Dr_willis> it can be used to get a remote shell .. yes...
<Noxes> Shell?   Would that be something like Shell Accounts?
<Dr_willis> and 10000000+ other fetures
<Noxes> Mhmm.
<Dr_willis> what are you doing with telnet then if not getting a remote shell?
<Dr_willis> ircing? :)
<Noxes> Soo, can you only connect to shell accounts through SSH?
<Noxes> Ubuntu sounds like such a good OS, why do people hate it?
<Noxes> I mean Linux*
 * mister-tea decides to sit this one out
<Dr_willis> <Dr_willis> it can be used to get a remote shell .. yes..  <Dr_willis> and 10000000+ other fetures
<Noxes> how old are you guys exactly?
<Dr_willis> Proberly old enough to be your dad.. ;)
<brandon__> 13
<Noxes> lolol, im 14...
<Dr_willis> Definatly old enough
<Sokal-EC> well it seems as far as web development i was duped
<Noxes> how old exactly, if you do not mind me asking
<Sokal-EC> windows is way better
 * mister-tea has kids twice his age
<Dr_willis> Sokal-EC,  depends on your needs..
<Dr_willis> Sokal-EC,  go back to windows then if you want.. i will stick with linux.
<Noxes> Can I use linux to get my own Domain Name?
<Sokal-EC> well seems if you need to do flash linux sux
<Sokal-EC> lol
<Dr_willis> the company making  'flash' sucks in its linux support....
<Dr_willis> then again.. im not sure when web development  became totally dependant on flash...
<Sokal-EC> maybe but the company making linux applications to edit flash also sux
<Sokal-EC> so blah
<Sokal-EC> its not
<Sokal-EC> but at certain times we need to as per needs of the client
<Sokal-EC> simple html is a thing of the past
<Sokal-EC> and Kompozer is awesome but keeps crashing
<Sokal-EC> so it stinks too
<mister-tea> did you come to ask a question or just complain?
<Sokal-EC> oh sorry i thought this was a kubuntu users channel
<Sokal-EC> not simply a sit back and ask questins channel
<Dr_willis> Official Kubuntu support
<mister-tea> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Sokal-EC> is there such a channel where kubuntu users can go?
<mister-tea> !#kubuntu
<Dr_willis> !ot | Sokal-EC
<ubottu> Sokal-EC: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Sokal-EC> ahhhh
<Sokal-EC> ok kool
<mister-tea> thanks Dr_willis
<Sokal-EC> ok a question then
<mister-tea> that was the factoid I was looking for
<Sokal-EC> any linux apps that can actually open and edit flash?
<EDinNY> Anyone know how to replace kde4 with kde3 in 8.1?
<EDinNY> or do I re-install?
<hoxtonhopper> hi Sokal-EC. I used kompozer a lot but finally abandoned it because of its crashes and hideous html production. [for those that don't know, kompozer is a fork of the WYSIWYG html editor nvu. the fork was done because nvu wasn't being maintained/bugfixed]
<EDinNY> There must be a meta to install kde3?
 * Sokal-EC-{Surfin is away: Gone away for now
<Dr_willis> There are some Unoffical kde3 repos/packages for 8.10 - Ive not used them
 * Sokal-EC is back.
<jadylson> quem aqui usa o kurumin ?
<mister-tea> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Sokal-EC> hoxtonhopper:  Any idea how to stop the crashes or is it just an unfixable thing
<legodude_> any good way to monitor disk io?
<legodude_> specifically IO/s and throughput?
<hoxtonhopper> Sokal-EC: apart from submitting bug reports and getting involved in improving the software, no, sorry :)
<Sokal-EC> wow that stinks lol
<Sokal-EC> any clues as to an app that can edit .psd files?
<hoxtonhopper> Sokal-EC: that's the nature of free software. some things are great, some less so. if you want to improve it, you can
<Sokal-EC> i know adobe flash does but thats winblows
<Sokal-EC> im not that technalogically savy
<Sokal-EC> lol
<Sokal-EC> i tried gimp but no luck
<DarkriftX> anyone know an eggdrop that learns definitions like ubottu does but supports multiple words per definition?
<Sokal-EC> f4l no luck
<hoxtonhopper> essentially Flash is a non-free format, so isn't well supported
<Sokal-EC> indeed
<hoxtonhopper> Sokal-EC: I find that the GIMP opens PSD files OK. admittedly the files in question are from a few years ago but still...
<Sokal-EC> it opens them fine but i cant change anything
<hoxtonhopper> save them as the native GIMP format
<Sokal-EC> hmm
<Sokal-EC> didnt try that
<hoxtonhopper> worth a try
<hoxtonhopper> it's .xcf
<Sokal-EC> ok
<hoxtonhopper> then you can output your stuff as whatever you want, eg png, jpeg, tiff
 * Sokal-EC-{Surfin is away: Gone away for now
<ahmos> how i can make konqueror show video in thumbinails
<powertool08> Could somebody help me with a UUID error? My two internal partitions used to show up under real names not UUID names, and my external used to show up as unmounted and would mount with one click, I have not changed fstab and do not want these disks in my fstab as it worked fine for me before. Change happened after restart and is similar to Bug #141564 but the hald-generate fix does not work
<arcol> hello
<arcol> hey i have a question about kde 4 and openoffice
<arcol> i dont know what is happening but when i open openoffice the system seems crash
<arcol> the taskbar dissapear
<arcol> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Dr_willis> And what version of Openoffice are you using?
<arcol> 3.0
<arcol> but with 2.4 is the same
<axy> hi
<axy> alguien que hable español?
<Dr_willis> I have heard others have OOo3 crashing Kubuntu in here befor.. No idea on a fix...
<arcol> MMMM
<arcol> because i dont know but for me is so importnant openoffece
<arcol> si
<arcol> what can i make
<arcol> ?
<axy> que pasa
<arcol> because it is so bad
<arcol> axy
<axy> k paso arcol
<arcol> anybody?????????
<arcol> tengo un problema con openoffice
<axy> k pasa?
<arcol> cuando lo abro la barra de tareas de kde4 desaparece
<arcol> o el sistema se torna complicado
<axy> mmmm
<arcol> what is teh solution
<axy> tque version tienes?
<arcol> 3.0
<arcol> kde4
<arcol> kubutnu 8.10
<axy> y es reciente el poblema?
<arcol> si
<axy> rayos
<arcol> porque
<axy> alguna modificacion del sistema?
<arcol> ?
<mister-tea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<axy> ok, sorry
<arcol> what must i make
<arcol> nobody knows
<arcol> ??????
<muxomor> see error meessages
<muxomor> kn logs
<arcol> where????
<muxomor> "/vr/log/"
<muxomor> "/var/log/"
<muxomor> sry
<muxomor> there is syslog, kdmlog
<arcol> and then
<muxomor> or run Ksystemlog it will show you logs in gui
<arcol> ?
<muxomor> then see, if there are error msgs, warnings
<muxomor> look at them and you may figure out, where is a problem
<muxomor> post here, look in copy-paste in google
<binMonkey> hi, guys.
<binMonkey> i bought i pcmcia card that worked out of the box but it was slower than my bcm card with ndiswrapper.  does that make sense?
<Dr_willis> Odd... trying to watch some flash videos at hulu.com   under opera the things play fine.. with their silly commerical at front and so forth.. under firefox - they like hang for a few min.. then play.. (some times)   Konqueror isent even aprently using the flash plugin.. :()
<tacosarecool> hello
<K`zan> Anyone here real familiar with memtest86?
 * Sokal-EC is back.
<K`zan> Got some kingston pc3200 RAM and am running memtest86+ on it, but it doesn't recognize the chipset the RAM is using.  Never seen that before and it strikes me as odd for kingston RAM?!?!?!
<K`zan> Memtest86+ is running fine and not finding any issues with the RAM itself, just doesn't recognize the chipset?!?
<binMonkey> i bought i pcmcia card that worked out of the box but it was slower than my bcm card with ndiswrapper.  does that make sense?  could my ndiswrapper install be slowing it down?
<mini-man> 'ello, how the heck do I lower my DPI below 95? I'd like it to be 75...  I did edit my startx and restarted X, but no dice
<tacosarecool> kzan !ram
<tacosarecool> !ram kzan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ram kzan
<tacosarecool> !ra,
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ra,
<tacosarecool> !ram
<ubottu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<binMonkey> !ram | kzan
<ubottu> kzan: please see above
<binMonkey> !ram | k'zan
<ubottu> k'zan: please see above
<SkEmO> what can i use to burn dvds on kubuntu?
<SkEmO> !kburn xD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kburn xd
<tacosarecool> burnaware free edition
<tacosarecool> If your doing from windows
<tacosarecool> or you can drag and drop the iso to the cd
<tacosarecool> dvd
<SkEmO> KDE doesent have any apt for defalt?
<muxomor> дщд фтв црфе фищге л3и
<muxomor> oops, what about k3b
<muxomor> it is for default, open your eyes
<SkEmO> uhm i dont have that
<muxomor> hm
<muxomor> k3b in console?
<mister-tea> muxomor: what language is that?
<SkEmO> lol i found it xD
<muxomor> was russian lang, sry
<muxomor> you see
<mister-tea> no I enjoyed it  :-)
 * mister-tea wonders how many letters are in the russian alphabet
<muxomor> 33
<muxomor> or so :)
<powertool08> does anyone know if this is a suspicious command? in the past 3 days this command and similar ones have been run 9 times via sudo from a user that I created that I never login with
<powertool08> /usr/bin/gconftool --get /system/http_proxy/use_http_proxy
<binMonkey> i bought i pcmcia card that worked out of the box but it was slower than my bcm card with ndiswrapper.  does that make sense?  could my ndiswrapper install be slowing it down?
<Donny> Hello I am attempting to Uninstall Kubuntu because it's just not for me - and I know that I'm going to have MBR problems after deleting the partitions.. I am attempting to do "sudo apt-get install ms-sys" and it's not finding ms-sys, which it should, and I'm reading the tutorial from this site, and it told me to make sure the Universal depository was open in the Adept and I did... I have Kubuntu 8.1 installed and I am currently running
<Donny> the 8.1 LiveCD. Can anybody help?
<alexbobp> I upgraded to kubuntu 8.10, and I miss KDE 3.5.  Is there a way to get it back?
<bazhang> alexbobp, no
<nickv111> Hey, does anyone in here know of a program that can intercept data going to /dev/dsp and save it to be played later?
<pepe> hola
<Donny> Hello I am attempting to Uninstall Kubuntu because it's just not for me - and I know that I'm going to have MBR problems after deleting the partitions.. I am attempting to do "sudo apt-get install ms-sys" and it's not finding ms-sys, which it should, and I'm reading the tutorial from this site, and it told me to make sure the Universal depository was open in the Adept and I did... I have Kubuntu 8.1 installed and I am currently running
<Donny> the 8.1 LiveCD. Can anybody help?
<pepe> no se que es esto
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Donny> Can nobody help?
<blendroid> how come when I bring up the apt-get install for firefox, it says "After this operation, 114MB of additional disk space will be used."  firefox is most definitely not that big, so what could it possibly be preparing to download?
<Hydrogen> all of gnome...
<blendroid> hydrogen: oh... just noticed that was directed at me, and now that I look back at the konsole, that is what it wants to do...
<blendroid> is there any way I can download *just* the program?
<blendroid> either that, or get flashplayer to work in my unzipped-tarball-type installation
<Hydrogen> yea
<Hydrogen> --no-reccomends or something
<Hydrogen> i forget the exact command
<blendroid> ah, thanks
<blendroid> I'll google around
<tbr281> what other browser can i use on kubuntu 8.10 besides konqueror and firefox?
<Hydrogen> opera!
<tbr281> is it in the repo's?
<jared> hi
<corigo> One feature I'm really missing is placing the mouse over the network connection and it displaying my IP. How can I get my current IP information at the command line?
<Dragnslcr> ifconfig
<mwilson_> hello...
<mwilson_> have a quick one.
<mwilson_> I have a XFi sound card..  compiled the new drivers from creative via make and make install...
<mwilson_> so, now, what do I have to do to apply them.  A bit new to this.  :)
<Israphel> modprobe module_name
<dsmith_> where are the desktop panel config files located?
<dsmith_> I accidently deleted mine
<dsmith_> .kde  ??
<Israphel> all ins in .kde
<Israphel> all is*
<Dr_willis> when you log out/back in - it shoudl restore default files..
<mwilson_> oookay, how do I know the module name
<mwilson_> ?
<dsmith_> I remove some panels by mistake
<Israphel> thats the part I don't know
<mwilson_> I see a couple of module files in the directory.
<dsmith_> let me restore .kde and see if that works
<alexbobp> what's the pdf reader in kde4?  kpdf doesn't seem to work.
<dsmith_> evince?
<dsmith_> I love sbackup
<szyszeja> hi
<szyszeja> how can i use bluetooth's devices on kde4?
<alexbobp> evince is the gnome program
<szyszeja> kbluetooth4-devicemanager don't work...
<alexbobp> well I just realized konqueror could open it directly, so I'm fine.
<mwilson_> man, Gimp is a fantastic program once you get into it...
<bill_> came some one answere a quick question?
<bill_> when Ubuntu boots up, it gives an error message bout memmory and changing something in my bios
<bill_> what is it?
<mwilson_> I assume reboot after adding the module?
<bill_> no, does this when it boots up
<bill_> it flashes by real quick
<bill_> and all i know is it says to change a bios setting, but i can't see which it is
<bill_> too fast
<bill_> any thoughts?
<Dr_willis> You can often hit the scroll lock key to pause the messages
<Dr_willis> or ctrl-s/ctrl-q
<Dr_willis> Mine says somthing about 'apature size, too small, 32mb will be lost' or somthing lik that.
<Dr_willis> On a  64bit ubuntu install here
<dsmith_> thks guys restoring .kde worked
<dsmith_> <---big believer in daily backups
<bill_> so it's apature size that needs to be changed in the bios?
<Dr_willis> yea i think so.. but i never saw that setting in my laptops bios
<bill_> weird
<Dr_willis> 4gb ram.. 64bit disrto here.. I dont recall seeing the same message on 32bit live cd.. but not sure on that.
<Dr_willis> Not all bios's have all the tweaks. :)
<bill_> yeah, it's the 64bit flaver, got an AMD 6400+
<bill_> so it doesn't affect ubuntu for this thing coming up then?
<jabrroa> i have a AMD 9850 BLACK quad core
<jabrroa> works like heaven
<jabrroa> wit 64
<mwilson_> anyone played with the new ultimate ubuntu 2.0?
<mwilson_> any good?
<Dr_willis> i have no real problems.. i think its mainly saying you are loseing a little bit of ram
<Dr_willis> I dont see much point in the 'ultimate ubuntu' stuff..
<Dr_willis> last i checked it out.. they just installed a lot of packages by default..  stuff i dont need.
<mwilson_> my understanding is that he did a lot of the common things people install anyways and put it in at the start..
<mwilson_> newer kernel too...
<mwilson_> perhaps in a virtualbox I'll try it.
<Dr_willis> thats proberly the safest way. :)
<bill_> virtualbox rules
<Dr_willis> I just made my own little batch file that downlaods/installs/tweaks a normal ubuntu install. to be what i want. :)
<mwilson_> one complaint about all of these distros...   I want to install the new LyX 1.6.0.1...   repos only have the 1.5.6.0.  the problem I find is that they are everywhere...  I have know idea how the .DEB system is moving these programs and data about.  It's different from debian, to gentoo..  etc...
<mwilson_> virtualbox better than vmware?
<bill_> it's free
<bill_> sun makes it
<mwilson_> I know it's free and Sun.
<mwilson_> lol.
<mwilson_> just curious on it's abilities over theirs.
<bill_> not real sure, never fooled with vmware tbh
<jabrroa> VOX IS BETTER
<jabrroa> VBOX*
<bill_> hmmm, don't know that one
<jabrroa> virtual box.....
<jabrroa> vbox
<Hydrogen> virtualbox is very similar to vmware
<bill_> the one MS makes it total crap
<Hydrogen> as in, almost identical
<jabrroa> but its free and better
<mwilson_> hmmm.  k.  Ok, time to reboot and see if these Labs drivers work.
<mwilson_> brb
<andrew__> Quick question... Is anyone else having a problem with their Kopete plug-ins not working?
<jabrroa> hey can i text off my yahoo using kopete?
<kyle__> hello
<kyle__> does anyone know how to download and install "Java" on Ubuntu 8.10?
<mwilson_> ok guys.   the xFi drive is in, it's activated so it says.. but no sound.
<mwilson_> how does one tell it to use the card and not the on board sound system?
<powertool08> kyle__: its in a package called jre something
<jabrroa> one changes the device lol
<mwilson_> oookay.
<jabrroa> lol
<jabrroa> hold up
<kyle__> when i click . ".exe" it says like error can not read file type.
<jabrroa> lol
<bill_> disable the onborad audio in ur bios
<jabrroa> yea there ya go
<powertool08> kyle__: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<mwilson_> lol...
<mwilson_> DOH...
<bill_> lol
<bill_> i c what u did there
<jabrroa> :) hehe
<kyle__> i kinda have no clue what i'm doing...i'm brand new to ubuntu
<jabrroa> .exe must have wine
<jabrroa> to emulate it..... its window$
<powertool08> kyle__: .exe is a windows program format, linux won't open it without wine
<bill_> wine, i can't make it do anything. I got it to run Office2003
<bill_> and doom
<jabrroa> i win
<jabrroa> :)
<kyle__> were do i get wine?
<jabrroa> winehq.org
<kyle__> k
<powertool08> kyle__: most of the time you don't need it, there are alternatives
<jabrroa> or use synaptic
<jabrroa> i use crossover :)
<OxDeadC0de> jabrroa adept in kubuntu
<OxDeadC0de> synaptic for regular ubuntu
<jabrroa> i know but i have both :)
<OxDeadC0de> me too ;)
<jabrroa> cuz im awesome
<szyszeja> how can i use bluetooth's device on kubuntu 810 (kde4)
<ptl> <flamebait>regular=mediocre. Kubuntu is the elite ubuntu!</flamebait>
<OxDeadC0de> i use xover games now, since they had that free day, that was sweet
<ptl> please don't kick me, it was just a joke :)
<szyszeja> kbluetooth4 dont works
<andrew__> I am having a problem with my Translator and Now Listening Plugins in Kopete, anyone have the same issues? Or know why they arent working?
<ptl> yes, it doesn't
<powertool08> kyle__: open a konsole/command prompt/terminal whatever you wish to call it and type "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre" hit enter and it will install java for you
<OxDeadC0de> lol we're all in kubuntu, why would we think  you're wrong? :P
<ptl> use gnome-bluetooth instead
<kyle__> ok
<kyle__> wait
<kyle__> need to download java again
<powertool08> kyle__:  you don't need to download it
<kyle__> i emtied my trash..
<kyle__> oh
<kyle__> i dont?
<powertool08> kyle__: that command will download it from kubuntu's software repositories and install it for you
<shinobi2> how to tell if i have tomcat installed?
<kyle__> umm
<kyle__> is that all powertool?
<mwilson_> oookay.  onboard sound is off..   still nothing.  sound prefs even crashed.  eh eh eh.
<powertool08> kyle__: in most cases it is, if you need it for web browsing try closing and restarting your browser and see if everything works
<liu> 有没有朋友知道 Kubuntu怎么打开网上邻居
<kyle__> powertool08 after i type that and hit enter and that stuff all says "Done..." am i done?
<kyle__> oh
<kyle__> ok
<mwilson_> failing to connect to the stream.
<liu> 有没有朋友知道 Kubuntu怎么打开网上邻居
<mwilson_> is there a hot key setup to open a konsole?
<mwilson_> hehe
<dabud>  i installed ubuntu with a minimalCD and have done something wrong when i partitioned my hard drives which has put some essential files on the wrong drive   can this be changed?
<shinobi2> liu, who?
<liu> novice
<liu> from china
<shinobi2> liu, you think i how help you?
<kyle__> powertool08: it isnt working my web browser still wont support java
<holycow> mwilson_: not the same mwilson from #debian?
<powertool08> kyle__: which browser are you using?
<mwilson_> holycow: is he a dev or something?  There is another mwilson somewhere on all the time.
<colton> How can I change the sound effects on kubuntu?
<kyle__> powertool08: deafult( mozilla firefox)
<szyszeja> ptl: hi
<szyszeja> gnome-bluetooth didn't work
<mwilson_> holycow: I don't see him in debian right now though.
<holycow> heh no he got banned from there
<ptl> szyszeja: to me too :(
<holycow> he is the world biggest asshole
<powertool08> kyle__: mind if i ask what site is giving you problems?
<holycow> more of an asshole than me even
<holycow> lol
<mwilson_> oh, not me.   :)  I'm more just a painin the ass.
<mwilson_> so, any idea on how to get this xfi card to activate?
<mwilson_> :)
<kyle__> powertool08: personal site...
<holycow> mwilson_: not sure, what is an xfi card?
<powertool08> kyle__: ok, just thinking for comparing with my setup, anyway, java is enabled in your browser preferences i assume?
<mwilson_> holycow: it's the newer soundblaster cards, lol.  They released a driver, I compiled and installed it..  then went back and turned off my bois/motherboard audio.
<liu> Want to learn linux
<mwilson_> can't get the thing to work.  :)
<kyle__> powertool08: yes it is
<holycow> mwilson_: did you reboot or modprobed the drivers?
<mwilson_> holycow: not sure what else to do.  It shows up in the 3rd party hardware as being in use.  The install did the modprobe, they are in use
<liu> I would like to open the my Network places
<jabrroa> how would i fix a dns error?
<kyle__> is anyone here using Windows XPor Vista?
<powertool08> kyle__: sudo aptitude install java-common (might have been installed earlier as a dependency)
<mwilson_> jabrroa: you need to find a new DNS server.
<holycow> mwilson_: troubleshooting sound related issues is kind of challenging ... the ubunt forums have an entire thread on how to troubleshoot sound issues
<holycow> lots of good techniques there, have you looked?
<jabrroa> like? lol
<liu> like ip address
<jabrroa> i use vita or used
<jabrroa> *vista
<mwilson_> holycow: what site for the forums.
<mwilson_> ?
<jabrroa> ok ip address lol
<holycow> ubuntuforums.org
<kyle__> powertool08: still don't work.
<jabrroa> i have super LOWWWWW audio
<shinobi2> why tomcat is not a buntu supported /maintained app? synaptic did display ubuntu logo
<liu> I would now like to sleep
<liu> you are go on
<shinobi2> tomcat feels like an essential  app.
<powertool08> kyle__: i also have this package installed: sun-java6-plugin
<kyle__> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin ??
<powertool08> kyle__: yes
<kyle__> still not working powertool08
<kyle__> powertool08: if i told you what for would you be able to help more?
<powertool08> kyle__: probably not, I was just thinking it would be easier to compare our settings and make sure its working for me and not broken for everyone
<powertool08> kyle__: you could try asking in #ubuntu, its a busier channel
<kyle__> powertool: maybe if i did tell you it could help?
<powertool08> kyle__: possibly but unlikely, its up to you
<mwilson_> Man, Konsole is acting funny..   VERY funny...
<jabrroa> lol
<jabrroa> y?
<holycow> is it winking at you?
<holycow> singing and dancing?
<holycow> wait, thats not funny
<holycow> lol whats it doing?
<kyle__> powertool08: my son went over to a friends house and played a game with him online called "runescape".. i don't know what it's about and he wants to play but i need java to work it..the website is called "runescape.com"
<holycow> kyle__: install the sun java jre from the repos
<holycow> that is all  you need
<mwilson_> f'it.  I'm getting a nice turtle beach card.  :)
<holycow> tomcat btw, is NOT something you need
<jabrroa> lol
<kyle__> holycow: how would i do that?
<holycow> apt-cache search java sun
<holycow> ah here we go
<holycow> udo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<holycow> sudo even
<jabrroa> *sudo
<shinobi2> how to check what's in the repository for buntu 8.10?
<jabrroa> lol
<jabrroa> ubuntu
<shinobi2> i want to find out if tomcat 6 is in there
<holycow> shinobi2: apt-cache search whateveryouwanttosearchfor
<powertool08> kyle__: sun-java6-bin also if we missed that earlier
<shinobi2> holycow, for 8.10? i am on 8.04
<holycow> why would you think commands make a difference between versions?
<kyle__> still not working guys
<holycow> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<mwilson_> man, konsole scrolling from the bottom of the windows is REAALLLLY messed up.
<holycow> kyle__: installing java jre i gave you is all you need BUT
<holycow> it sounds like you have been screwing around quite a bit
<holycow> y ou probably hosed something
<powertool08> kyle__: I don't know, you should have all the packages installed that I have
<holycow> uninstall ALL versions of anything java related first
<holycow> reinstall what i told you
<holycow> then
<jabrroa> i have A DNS ERROR
<holycow> go to the link in that bot
<holycow> there is a section there that tells you how to check what version of java you have set as default
<jabrroa> Error releasing ip address: cannot find file specified
<holycow> there is a command you can run to select the default version of java on your system (as you can run multiple versions concurrently if you want/need to)
<holycow> kyle__: give that a try and see how far you get
<kyle__> how do i uninstall all java?
<powertool08> kyle__: use the aptitude command but do reinstall instead of install
<holycow> what he said, yes
<holycow> or if you want to do it visually use synaptic
<kyle__> whats better in peoples opinion..."Kubuntu" or "Ubuntu"
<holycow> well better is subjective
<holycow> i happen to like kde4 a whole lot
<powertool08> kyle__: they are basically the same thing, just a matter of preference on a few programs and alittle bit of looks
<kyle__> whats the best FREE OS?
<jabrroa> kubuntu is better looking and more sys resources
<jabrroa> BACKTRACK 3!!!!
<jabrroa> BEST EVER lol
<jabrroa> :)
<bill_> how many ppl dual boot?
<bill_> i dual boot vista and ubuntu
<bill_> vista is for Combat Arms, if i could get it to run under ubuntu i would only use Ubuntu
<powertool08> I technically dual boot, I have an XP partition I never deleted from my pre-ubuntu days, but I never reboot to use it
<bill_> lol
<bill_> u must not play any games?
<jabrroa> i Pla crysis :)
<powertool08> not anymore
<bill_> in windows?
<jabrroa> 32 gb corsair dominator and three nvidia 9800 gtx ultra's 1gb each :)
<jabrroa> SLI
<jabrroa> and yes
<bill_> or did u get crysis to run in linux?
<jabrroa> vista
<bill_> oh word
<jabrroa> wit my nice quad amd
<jabrroa> and nitrogen cooling
<jabrroa> :)
<jabrroa> i play it alot
<bill_> nitro cooling, ur rig must have cost some $$$$
<bill_> makes my zalman look like a paper weight
<jabrroa> i made it lol
<jabrroa> just over 5 ft tall
<bill_> i've always built my systems, but i don't think i would attempt one like urs
<jabrroa> dude i dont look god but its nice :)
<jabrroa> it
<jabrroa> *it
<jabrroa> not i lol
<bill_> right
<bill_> lol
<jabrroa> i look like orlando bloom lol jk
<jabrroa> i look better haha
<jabrroa> i have seven PCi X16 2.0 slots 2 slots wide each :)
<bill_> nice
<bill_> u like Ati or Nvidia
<jabrroa> nvidia i guess... i dont really care but i use nvidia :) its a beast but i am my city power bill :( 4500 WATTS
<jabrroa> lol
<sjdurfey> i have everything for Qt4 installed (designer, translator, assistant), but whenever i try to access the assistant tool via the designer, it fails to launch by telling me that its not installed, when it is. anyone know how i can fix this?
<ptl> I am. Who isn't?
<jabrroa> what?
<tbr281> where can i find flash plugin for opera?
<tbr281> on kubuntu 8.10
<jabrroa> hmmm google? my best answer.... im newerer to linux
<nohto> from the adobe website
<jabrroa> their ya go bro
<jabrroa> well gtg guys.... g'night
<eightmillion> i'm going to ask this question in here since #amarok is apparently only used for idling
<eightmillion> does anyone know a way I can see how many songs and albums are in my collection in amarok 2?
<jabrroa> count :)
<jabrroa> lol idk i dont use it
<eightmillion> that may take a couple days
<jabrroa> lol
<jabrroa> same here
<chiefwigms> hey guys - question for you - i gotta recompile the kubuntu 8.04.1 kernel (my system says its 2.6.24.21-generic)
<chiefwigms> but i can't find it on kernel.org... any ideas?
<holycow> well the source is in the repos
<Daisuke_Ido> the bigger questions is "why do you *have* to recompile the kernel?"
<Daisuke_Ido> question*
<chiefwigms> i got a umpc that has enables tap-touching which is extremely annoying
<chiefwigms> apparently the only way to fix it is to recompile alps.c with some mods
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...  can't be disabled via synaptics?
<Daisuke_Ido> that sucks :\
<chiefwigms> nope
<chiefwigms> :(
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, you can grab the kernel source via the repos, probably the easiest way
<chiefwigms> so linux-source-2.6.24 should have all the patches that kubuntu had? so i just modify what i want?
<ectospasm> I've got a slow laptop, and KDE4 is just reacting too slow...
<ectospasm> Is there any reason to believe ubuntu-desktop will be more responsive?
<BigMike> ???? I have ubuntu 7 and I installed KDE desktop but the wireless signal keeps dropping in KDE but not in gnome any one have any ideas why???
<andrew__> eightmillion - didnt look in amarok for the quickest way to do it, but you could always go to where your songs/albums/or artists are and click once, press control+A and then press enter and it will go into a playlist and will show you at the bottom, hope that helps
<noaXess> good morning
<bill_> can't sleep so i'm downloading opensolaris for fun
<noaXess> does anybody also have little grafical problem with the main panel? eg. the systray icons sometimes invisible, the clock is blinking.. end also eg. the klipper tool icon is white
<Wicked> where can i get the old konqueror service menus?
<Tm_T> noaXess: with nVidia?
<Wicked> i dont have any of the ones i used to have...like the ark one
<noaXess> Tm_T: yep..
<Tm_T> noaXess: rumour says it's bug in driver
<noaXess> Tm_T: in the 177.80?
<Tm_T> noaXess: that too
<noaXess> Tm_T: is there any workaround.. or just wait for.. what?
<Tm_T> noaXess: workaround: don't use nvidia, or wait for them to really fix even simplest issues
<noaXess> Tm_T: have a notebook.. :) can't change graficcard ;)
<Wicked> where can i get the old konqueror service menus?
<Tm_T> noaXess: oh well, glad I don't have that issue in same scope anymore, KDE 4.2 does it better
<Tm_T> Wicked: dunno, I have them
<noaXess> Tm_T: is KDE 4.2 available from source?
<Wicked> on a fresh install of 8.10 i only have "open with ark" not the extract to or add to archive options
<Wicked> i installed both konq-plugins and konqueror-plugins
<Tm_T> noaXess: no, not yet, takes to end of january until it's released
<noaXess> ok
<PSiL0> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Extract+And+Compress+KDE4?content=84206
<PSiL0> for wicked
<mrbeano> grrr
<mrbeano> piece of junk freezes on install
<Wicked> perfect. thanks PSiL0 ....i been googling for ove 20 mins now
<PSiL0> now, if anyone can get the applets to work on cairo-dock
<PSiL0> i guess i have to enable compiz for that to happen...
<mrbeano> god damn it
<PSiL0> is there a good dock laucher that runs remotely well on kde 4?
<PSiL0> i wasn't to impressed with awn
<PSiL0> cairo-dock is the closest to far, but it is crippled to only serve as a program launcher
<noaXess> i have tree nvidia device sections in xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/73249/
<noaXess> the firt two are the same, right?
<noaXess> the third is for the external connector?
<PSiL0> !dashboard
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dashboard
<phannguyenhung> hi all
<phannguyenhung> I need some help
<maxbaldwin> what could be some reasons that 'kdesudo adept_manager --dist-upgrade' doesn't respond/do anything?
<maxbaldwin> when upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10
<sigma> why is it that when you remove .avi file extensions in kde4 the file keeps its association to a video app, but when you do the same to a .rmvb and certain .mp4 files they lose the associations?
<ubuntu__> hi
<ubuntu__> i cant make my ubuntu work
<ubuntu__> can you helps me
<ubuntu__> how do i create foldier
<ubuntu__> this is a gay nigger
<ubuntu__> i has no idea how uubtuntu workss
<Tm_T> ubuntu__: please behave, son
<ubuntu__> how do i behave?
<beta-guy> when I tried to compile a kernel (first time I got this message Install ncurses (ncurses-devel) and try again but adept doesn't show this library
<Tm_T> beta-guy: did you do search?
<beta-guy> yeah
<beta-guy> I'm just fetching a new list of packages seeing if that'll help
<Tm_T> beta-guy: it's prolly libncurses-dev or similar
<beta-guy> Tm_T: know of any good webpages on compiling kernels
<beta-guy> ?
<Tm_T> !kernel | beta-guy
<ubottu> beta-guy: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<beta-guy> I'm a noob
<ptl> !gnu
<ubottu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<noaXess> how can i enable more rightclick options in dolphin or konqueror filemanager? like compress file, extract files..?
<beta-guy> Should I try compiling a kernel within VMware first, to avoid issues?
<beta-guy> I want the experience
<beta-guy> learn more about linux
<ikyn> anyone here a kismet user, by chance?
<ubuntu__> do you love bill gates
<ubuntu__> i certanly do
<ubuntu__> everytime he releases a windows i love to suck his dick
<ubuntu__> anybody there?
<beta-guy> thank you
<sigma> dam what was up with that guy
<Tm_T> nothing, move along
<bartolin> ¿Alguien sabe cómo añadir otra distribución de teclado en Kubunto 8.10? Durante la instalación del sistema instalé la distribución en eeespañol y necesito instalar la distribución en ruso. Gracias
<jussi01_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<histo> Is there a way to get the kde menu back?
<histo> I added the widget back but it doesn't look the same now
<histo> its just a normal borin menu
<histo> brb
<histo> okay back now. So is there a way to restore the default kde menu? It disappeared.  If I try to add widget and then put a application launcher on there its not the same.
<histo> anyone have this problem? I rebooted and the kicker went nutz and lost the K menu
<BobHope> hey all
<BobHope> can somebody give me a hand installing this thing? Having problems.
<_spm_Draget> dpkg --configure ldap-auth-client says that the package is already installed and configured. But I was never asked for the configuration. How can I force it or remove the configuration?
<Dolo> anyone using compiz know how to switch to 4 desktops instead of 4 virtual desktops?
<bartolin> Anyone here knows how to add another keyboard layout in kubuntu 8.10? During installation of the distribution system put in Castilian Spanish, and I need to add distribution in Russian. I appreciate suggestions. Thank you
<theFariztha> hi anybody, how can i detect my vga card. i'm using ubuntu 7.10 and my vga is ati radeon x1200. Anyone can help me?
<tonyf> Hello anyone willing to help sort a screen resolution issue for a kubuntu newbie
<delicowa> hi y'all
<delicowa> I amtring to create an array in c
<delicowa> but when I try to print out the value of a string I get errors
<delicowa> and if it compiles successfully I don't get the string printed]
<delicowa> help pleas
<delicowa> HELP PLEASE
<delicowa> HELP PLEASE
<bentob0x> I installed packages this morning (adept update), where can I find the name of the packages that were updated
<student13x> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa siema
<delicowa> ANY ONE WAKE UP PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<delicowa> OK I suppose I need to paste myprogram here
<delicowa> #include <stdio.h>
<delicowa>  int main()
<delicowa> {
<delicowa>  char name[2];
<delicowa>   name[0]="chioma";
<delicowa>  name[1]="okpah";
<delicowa>    printf("%s\n",*name[1]);
<delicowa> }
<delicowa> #include <stdio.h>
<delicowa>  int main()
<delicowa> {
<delicowa>  char name[2];
<delicowa>   name[0]="chioma";
<delicowa>  name[1]="okpah";
<delicowa>    printf("%s\n",*name[1]);
<delicowa> }
<delicowa> what am I doing wrong
<delicowa> #include <stdio.h>
<tonyf> A string in C is an array of chars
<delicowa>  int main()
<delicowa> {
<delicowa>  char name[2];
<delicowa>   name[0]="chioma";
<delicowa>  name[1]="okpah";
<delicowa>    printf("%s\n",*name[1]);
<delicowa> }
<delicowa> WAAAAAAAAAAAKE UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPP?
<tonyf> name[0] ='e'
<delicowa> hopeless ...........
<delicowa> finalement THank you
<delicowa> ok then  when the program compiles successfully it doesn't print out the whole string instead it prints out some numbers or simply segmentation error
<delicowa> what is wrong
<tonyf> C is like that it will compile
<tonyf> it praobaly thinks C[0] is some sort of pointer
<histo> anyone have a system monitor plasmoid that works?
<tonyf> the way to do it is declare an array of characters
<tonyf> and use strcpy to assign
<tonyf> should be done like this
<histo> !kdeplasmoids
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeplasmoids
<tonyf>  char   sThisChar2[10] = {0};
<histo> !info kdeplasmoids
<ubottu> kdeplasmoids (source: kdeplasma-addons): Transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB
<jonasbet> hi
<jonasbet> does anyone know how to mount a dvd?
<tonyf> strncpy (sThisChar,&gsLogLine[0],3);
<tonyf> use mount specifiying path to the dvd followed by mount point
<jonasbet> dvd mount /media/dvd
<tonyf> can anyone help with my request
<jonasbet> for example this?
<tonyf> I've just answerded 2 qustions
<tonyf> Hello anyone willing to help sort a screen resolution issue for a kubuntu newbie
<histo> jonasbet: sudo mkdir /media/dvd && sudo mount /dev/sdx
<tonyf> ill , find a mount example just a sec
<bartolin> Anyone here knows how to add another keyboard layout in kubuntu 8.10? During installation of the distribution system put in Castilian Spanish, and I need to add distribution in Russian. I appreciate suggestions. Thank yo
<tonyf> /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1  where /dev/sda1 is the DVD
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<noaXess1> before i upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 i had kde3, kde4 remix.. now my 8.10 works.. but there are a lot of packages installed with packagename ???-kde4..
<noaXess1> should they be removed?
<bartolin> Thanks tuottu
<tonyf> my resolution issues for anyone willing to help is regarding kiubuntu 8.10
<tonyf> i get a scrambled screen on login after install
<tonyf> will work fine with safe graphics from live CD
<ActionParsnip> tonyf: what gfx card you got?
<tonyf> How do I change the Thanks intel 965
<tonyf> have tried findling with Xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> !i810 | tonyf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810
<ActionParsnip> tonyf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810
<ActionParsnip> i hate those intel things
<tonyf> thank you
<tonyf> Opps
<tonyf> please don't hate me for this but]
<tonyf> im' a windows developer of some 20 years and
<tonyf> trying very hard
<tonyf> to switch to kubuntu
<tonyf> I HATE VISTA
<histo> Yeah i'm banging my head against the wall trying to switch from gnome to kde. Can't install a god damn widget
<noaXess1> tonyf: good choice..
<noaXess1> switching i mean ;)
<tonyf> thank you so painful at the moment though
<tonyf> have all theses years of window
<ThomasD> tonyf: you'll get there, give it some time ;-)
<tonyf> experience its like trying to
<histo> Are there currently any working plasmoids
<tonyf> learn to walk again
<histo> ?????????/
<noaXess1> after a upgrade from 8.04 kde4 remix to 8.10.. what about all the ???-kde4 packages? how can i remove them automatically?
<tonyf> Actionparsnip what is the general procedure for trying to set graphics when the screen is scrambled
<tonyf> is there a safe mode soft of thing ?
<ActionParsnip> tonyf: boot to recovery mode in grub menu (esc when grub loads)
<tonyf> it was very easy on the old KDE 3.X
<ActionParsnip> then you can recover xorg
<Kalidarn> i must ask why does kubuntu not have an init script for iptables
<tonyf> Ok i've done that before and get to
<Kalidarn> every other distro i've uded does
<Kalidarn> *used
<ThomasD> tonyf: http://tldp.org/LDP/gs/node5.html --> try reading some of these document to get an idea how to work with linux in a professional and efficient way ;-)
<Kalidarn> suse/gentoo/archlinux
<tonyf> the GUI in low res graphics
<RandyCalifornia> Hi!
<RandyCalifornia> quick question....
<tonyf>  I just can't then select a higher resoloution
<tonyf> or change my driver
<RandyCalifornia> I'm using Kubuntu Feisty Fawn
<RandyCalifornia> in a Ibook G3
<RandyCalifornia> I was wondering if I could update my KDE to KDE 4....
<ActionParsnip> tonyf: yes you need to tweak xorg.conf to load the driver and use a higher res
<RandyCalifornia> is it possible?
<ActionParsnip> !kde4
<RandyCalifornia> or not?
<ubottu> KDE 4.1.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 - Support in #kubuntu
<RandyCalifornia> Apple Ibook compatible?
<tonyf> ThomasD not a helpful coment :(
<ActionParsnip> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-KDE-4-1-On-Ubuntu-8-04-91034.shtml
<ActionParsnip> tonyf: if you read the i810 stuff i gave you it shows you how to get the driver loaded and select resolutions. Can I see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RandyCalifornia> like updating to the new version of Kubuntu does not work for the Power Architecture
<tonyf> Not at that PC at the moment
<Kalidarn> i suppose i needed to read http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/445 ;P
<tonyf> but from what i remember
<ActionParsnip> RandyCalifornia: ive never done it, id rather save cash if you are gonna buy a macbook then whack linux on it you are wasting your money
<RandyCalifornia> ???
<tonyf> all it has in the video card section is something like selected driver
<RandyCalifornia> I'm using an Ibook right now....
<ActionParsnip> tonyf: can you paste it to pastebin so we can see
<ActionParsnip> !paste | tonyf
<ubottu> tonyf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tonyf> on the old KDE 3.5 it seemed far more populated
<RandyCalifornia> I'm using Kubuntu and it works just fine
<RandyCalifornia> is the new KDE more "heavy"?
<ActionParsnip> RandyCalifornia: my point is that mac hardware is expensive for what it is and you will basically have a linux laptop, you'd get a faster system than the mac that is more supported if you buy a regular laptop
<ActionParsnip> RandyCalifornia: ive read its lighter in ram
<RandyCalifornia> Well, I love mac, not the os but the hardware....
<RandyCalifornia> besides I got it for 70 bucks lol
<ActionParsnip> oh then bargain
<RandyCalifornia> it's not a clamshell. It's a 900 Mhz G3
<ActionParsnip> mac gives very little bang for buck with the new ones
<ActionParsnip> RandyCalifornia: the adobe flash plugin doesnt work on PPC cpus
<tonyf> ActionParsnip I'll be on the same time tomorrow and  ill paste my xorg
<ActionParsnip> tonyf: cool
<RandyCalifornia> no, it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> RandyCalifornia: you'll be running gnash or swfplayer
<RandyCalifornia> what does it have to do with the conversation??
<RandyCalifornia> wait... does KDE uses Flash??
<tonyf> I just do not unterstand why kde 3.x let me choose driver resolution and all sorts of wizzy thaning
<ActionParsnip> RandyCalifornia: no, its a web browser plugin
<RandyCalifornia> huh?
<tonyf> and KDe $ just seems to to lock me out
<RandyCalifornia> I know that, but why did you bring that uup?
<ActionParsnip> RandyCalifornia: flash is a browser plugin, nothing to do with kde
<RandyCalifornia> up*
<ActionParsnip> im just saying why its a poor idea to put linux on mac
<tonyf> I can't not select driver or resolution through the GUI
<ActionParsnip> tonyf: like i keep saying, you need to add lines to xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> tonyf: i gave you the link that tells you how to do it
<tonyf> OK thank you will do
<mike-solidus> hey, every once in a while for 3 restarts in a row, when kwin starts, my mouse hard locks and the background displays upside donwn and off to the side and up a little bit and no windows show up, or it gets stuck on the final stage of the startup screen or it gets turned into a black screen and bits of distorted background show up
<RandyCalifornia> yeah, I knew the disadvantages of using linux on a mac..... When I need youtube I just change to Mac OS
<RandyCalifornia> Still, I love it.
<mike-solidus> when it does start up succsesfully it says kwin crashed
<RandyCalifornia> Kubuntu is faster than Mac OS X
<ActionParsnip> mike-solidus: install fluxbox, log off, change session type to fluxbox, does that do the same/
<ActionParsnip> RandyCalifornia: depends on config
<ActionParsnip> RandyCalifornia: but in your case yes :)
<RandyCalifornia> :)
<RandyCalifornia> like, I still don't know why it's so hard to watch a 640x480 avi video on a Mac.....
<RandyCalifornia> one is the loneliest number that I ever knew......
<RandyCalifornia> two could be as bad as one....
<ActionParsnip> 2 is the lonliest number, its the lonliest number after number 1
<RandyCalifornia> LOL
<ActionParsnip> RandyCalifornia: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pUlw3ACdN5s
<RandyCalifornia> no flash on power pc :(
<ActionParsnip> gah
<RandyCalifornia> wait
<RandyCalifornia> using my desktop
<RandyCalifornia> LOL cool video! lol
<bentob0x> I installed packages this morning (adept update), where can I find the name of the packages that were updated?
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: you could look in /var/apt/cache those are the debs you downloaded
<bentob0x> ActionParsnip: thx.  Would you know how can I come back to a previous version of an upgraded package?
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: downgrading is strongly disuaded, it can break stuff
<bentob0x> yes but I think I did mess one update as I did put some intrepid updates in hardy
<bentob0x> for ... kde 4.1.3 :(
<bentob0x> so I need to get that kdelibs5-data back to the previous version
<ActionParsnip> oh boy
<bentob0x> (basically, since I did the update Konqueror, Dolphin, Kopete etc crash)
<bentob0x> yea
<bentob0x> T_T
<ActionParsnip> thats a really bad call
<ActionParsnip> you could try upgrading to intrepid so everything is intrepid flavour
<bentob0x> this is my work machine
<ActionParsnip> even worse idea then
<ActionParsnip> id upgrade, it may work. its all i can suggest really
<ActionParsnip> you may be able to boot to live cd, chroot over and uninstall, then remove the intrepid repos and reinstall but i think you re onna have to reinstall dolphin as well as a whole host of other stuff
<ActionParsnip> with hardy ones
<ActionParsnip> (big mess)
<bentob0x> upgrade might be the best I think
<bentob0x> I'll run it in a few minutes, I'll see
<bentob0x> there is no performance loss between upgrade and fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DexterF> screw kde4 and install 8.04 with the stable and working 3.5.10 till 4 matured to a stable state. </rant>
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: shouldnt be
<bentob0x> I got used to kde4 now, the more I use it the more I like it DexterF
<DexterF> the more often I see it I consider it hype-ish and beta
<ActionParsnip> tis a bit beta
<ActionParsnip> just get rid of kwin, its nasty
 * dwidmann is using kde4 apps with fluxbox and scarceley ever sees a crash
<DexterF> I scarcely see any improvement
<DexterF> "look all new does the same sh!t as before but we made all new guis and stuff you won't rerecognize anything again!"
<dwidmann> For now there do seem to be as many regressions of functionality as there are improvements ... dependends on the app.
<DexterF> "plus cool new features! in 4.2! promise"
<bentob0x> I like it
<bentob0x> I concede that it's far from being totally stable yet
<bentob0x> but I like it
<bentob0x> and Dolphin is great (even tho far from Konqueror's file management capabilities)
<DexterF> use what you like. by all means. I just needed to evnt :)
<DexterF> *vent
<bentob0x> :)
<ActionParsnip> dolphin is fairly worthless to me, yakuake all the way baby
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: i heard someplace it was supposed to be lighter in ram
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: i just use what i apt-get upgrade to, im not that bothered
<DexterF> hey, if I cared about RAM I wouldn't be using kubuntu ;)
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: countering that point though, if we still have to run old/other apps because they haven't been ported yet ... that kind of loses its benefit for now eh?
<DexterF> 4gigs coem at.. what? 60 bucks?
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: what old apps?
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: yeah for slow ass ram
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: for example, konversation?
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: amarok?
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: never used it in my life, amarok runs great on my kde 4.1 system
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: koffice?
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: ddr2-800
<ActionParsnip> DexterF: what latencys though?
<DexterF> ActionParsnip: who gives a damn? latency is a hardcore gamer PR myth
<ActionParsnip> well ive used slow ram and LL and ive seen a difference
<DexterF> sure
<dwidmann> latency doesn't make as much difference anymore ... could make a bit of difference years ago though, if you were overclocking (ie: bump up the clock, loosen the timings a bit)
<DexterF> even ASUS stated when the CL2/3 discussion on ddr1-pc400 was on that they couldn't spot a difference even at benchmark level, not to speak of the experience working with the machine
<ActionParsnip> im just telling you what ive seen DexterF, i dont care what anyone else says. Im not saying everyone should buy it as it doesnt suit everyone but ive noticed a speed increase with lower latency ram
<bentob0x> is it better to upgrade to 8.10 right away from live packages or to use the alternate CD first and then do the updates once on 8.10?
<dwidmann> bentob0x: won't make a lick of difference
<ActionParsnip> i like that
<ActionParsnip> lick of difference
<dwidmann> hehe
<bentob0x> appart from the fact that the upgrade will go a bit faster at the first place
<bentob0x> it'll lick less time
<kabotage> whats px as mean?
<bentob0x> pixel
<kabotage> umm sorry, its ps ax
<bentob0x> but if you mean xp,  it's a smiley of a guy being cheeky
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: ps shows processes
<bentob0x> a = all
<kabotage> ax means?
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: ax is the BSD standard of showing all running processes for all users
<ActionParsnip> ef is the standard way to do it
<ActionParsnip> ps -ef
<bentob0x> kabotage: type in a console: man ps
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: you can pipe it into grep to see what you wanna see instead of EVERYTHING
<T3rmInAt0r> hi guys, I have just installed phpmyadmin
<T3rmInAt0r> how should I open it?
<kabotage> bentob0x: thanks
<bentob0x> http://localhost/phpmyadmin T3rmInAt0r
<bentob0x> uw
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: i dont know how to use grep
<bentob0x> kabotage: man grep :)
<bentob0x> (without the smiley)
<bentob0x> man is your friend
<bentob0x> he's the man
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: ok i'll show you
<T3rmInAt0r> bentob0x:  isnt supposed
<kabotage> bentob0x: oh yea. lol. thanks xD
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: you running firefox/
<T3rmInAt0r> to be the GUI for mysql?
<dwidmann> kabotage: pipe the output of something else into it (usually), and follow it with whatever word, phrase, or regular expression you want
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: fire up firefox
<bentob0x> how did you install phpmyadmin T3rmInAt0r?
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: firefox is open
<T3rmInAt0r> sudo apt-get intall phpmyadmin
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: say you wanna kill firefox via pid
<T3rmInAt0r> (from a tutorial)
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: run ps -ef
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: then try ps -ef | grep -i firefox
<bentob0x> it is a PHP-built html interface to a MySQL DB yes T3rmInAt0r
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: which is more useful
<T3rmInAt0r> show it only shows the results with tha base I have connected to it
<T3rmInAt0r> :s
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: you can even grep, then grep again, using pipes (the | character)
<T3rmInAt0r> bentob0x:  is there any way to use a GUI for mysql ?
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: you can make massive commands to do lots of stuff for you
<bentob0x> I think there is
<T3rmInAt0r> (creating tables, insert etc)
<bentob0x> let me have a quick look
<T3rmInAt0r> :)
<T3rmInAt0r> take your time
<bentob0x> well, phpmyadmin does that really well
<T3rmInAt0r> but how am I supposed to open my DB?
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: ahh this is the pipe you talking bout >> |
<bentob0x> select your DB on the left panel, in the little drop down menu
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: yes
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: see how it filtered out what you asked for
<T3rmInAt0r> it says "The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server."
<bentob0x> ah
<kabotage> ActionParsnip: yea, this pipe thing is awesome. :)
<bentob0x> type sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<bentob0x> do you  have apache installed?
<T3rmInAt0r> I did this few mins ago
<bentob0x> and PHP?
<ActionParsnip> kabotage: yu can also use grep on its own to search files for text
<T3rmInAt0r> yes
<bentob0x> what do you see when you type http://localhost/ ?
<T3rmInAt0r> It works
<bentob0x> nice
<T3rmInAt0r> and I added also the testphp.php
<T3rmInAt0r> with the details of apache
<bentob0x> and http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ ?
<T3rmInAt0r> The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server.
<bentob0x> hmm
<bentob0x> strange
<T3rmInAt0r> should I start it?
<T3rmInAt0r> (any command)
<bentob0x> phpmyadmin?
<bentob0x> not at all
<bentob0x> it's plain PHP files
<bentob0x> it's not an application or a service in itself
<T3rmInAt0r> so I guess that I need
<T3rmInAt0r> to find anothet gui
<T3rmInAt0r> for mysql ....
<T3rmInAt0r> :(
<T3rmInAt0r> which one?
<T3rmInAt0r> can you help me?
<bentob0x> Type this in a console T3rmInAt0r sudo apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server php5 phpmyadmin
<bentob0x> if you have something missing, it'll install it
<bentob0x> if you already have it installed, it won't matter
<T3rmInAt0r> I have already done it
<T3rmInAt0r> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bentob0x> strange, it should work out of the box
<T3rmInAt0r> and I have installed also
<phate408> I've never had any issue with it o.O
<T3rmInAt0r> mysql-gui-tools-5
<T3rmInAt0r> so?
<T3rmInAt0r> any salvation?
<bentob0x> maybe :)
<bentob0x> ok, do you have the following file:
<bentob0x> => /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<bentob0x> and if yes, do you have the line: "Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin" in it?
<bentob0x> that file should be about 42 lines in size
<bentob0x> T3rmInAt0r
<T3rmInAt0r> there isn't phpmyadmin.conf
<T3rmInAt0r> :S
<T3rmInAt0r> strange right?:S
<Tetsu> Ciao, c'è qualche italiano qui?
<ActionParsnip> !it | Tetsu
<ubottu> Tetsu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ali_> alguien de cordoba
<bentob0x> ah
<bentob0x> T3rmInAt0r:
<bentob0x> sudo apt-get remove --purge phpmyadmin
<bentob0x> then reinstall it with sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Tetsu> hi, I have a problem with amule adunanza!
<T3rmInAt0r> I did it but still there isnt phpmyadmin.conf
<bentob0x> hmm
<bentob0x> that's not good at all
<bentob0x> k I'll paste my file on pastebin, give me 2 mins
<T3rmInAt0r> ok
<bentob0x> wait
<bentob0x> it's a symbolic link
<bentob0x> do you have the file: /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<bentob0x> T3rmInAt0r:
<T3rmInAt0r> w8
<T3rmInAt0r> yup
<T3rmInAt0r> so?
<bentob0x> so you need to create a symbolic link from /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<T3rmInAt0r> ?
<T3rmInAt0r> but I haven't phpmyadmin.conf
<T3rmInAt0r> :S
<bentob0x> no it is a symbolic link, it's not a file
<bentob0x> http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/172/create_a_symbolic_link_in_unix_solaris_linux/
<T3rmInAt0r> yes I know how should I make it
<T3rmInAt0r> soft link
<T3rmInAt0r> but I haven't the 1st one
<bentob0x> T3rmInAt0r: when I do "ls -al /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf" , I get: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 2008-09-22 00:40 /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf -> ../../phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<bentob0x> see that little l as very first char at the start of the line?
<bentob0x> it means it's a link, not a file
<T3rmInAt0r> but I tell you
<T3rmInAt0r> that I DONT have this one file
<T3rmInAt0r> I type /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpm + <TAB>
<T3rmInAt0r> and doesnt exist
<T3rmInAt0r> in this directory there is only charset and security
<T3rmInAt0r> (only)
<bentob0x> and I'm telling you that you need to 'create' that file
<bentob0x> via linking
<T3rmInAt0r> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<bentob0x> :D
<T3rmInAt0r> so the source ist th apache.conf
<T3rmInAt0r> right?
<bentob0x> yep
<bentob0x> no
<bentob0x> yes
<bentob0x> => /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<bentob0x> that's the source
<bentob0x> have to be afk for 10 mins, going to get a sandwich, brb
<bentob0x> try linking that file and let me know how it works
<bentob0x> don't forget to make it root/root for user/group
<T3rmInAt0r> so
<bentob0x> well, if you sudo ln it it'll be root
<T3rmInAt0r> w8
<T3rmInAt0r> I don' t get you
<T3rmInAt0r> I should do what?
<T3rmInAt0r> just make
<T3rmInAt0r> ln -s
<T3rmInAt0r> then
<T3rmInAt0r> ?
<bentob0x> yep
<bentob0x> go into the /etc/apache2/conf.d/ folder
<bentob0x> and do sudo ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf ./phpmyadmin.conf
<T3rmInAt0r> yes
<bentob0x> in that folder
<T3rmInAt0r> i dit it
<bentob0x> does it work now?
<T3rmInAt0r> nope
<T3rmInAt0r> you to take your food
<T3rmInAt0r> I come quickly :(
<T3rmInAt0r> *and come quickly
<bentob0x> do ls -l /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf and paste the result here
<T3rmInAt0r> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<T3rmInAt0r> nope
<T3rmInAt0r> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<T3rmInAt0r> nope
<T3rmInAt0r> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   27 2008-11-17 07:19 phpmyadmin.conf -> /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<bentob0x> that looks about right
<T3rmInAt0r> and it 's the same with apache.conf
<T3rmInAt0r> Yes, I know it
<T3rmInAt0r> but doesn't work
<bentob0x> k go to pastebin.com and paste the content of your /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf file
<T3rmInAt0r> ok
<T3rmInAt0r> http://pastebin.com/m24f87a4a
<noaXess1> after a upgrade from 8.04 kde4 remix to 8.10.. what about all the ???-kde4 packages? how can i remove them automatically?
<BusError> hi guys. is there a way to downgrade a 8.10 to kde 3.5 ?
<BusError> someone must have a deb source or something ?
<bentob0x> T3rmInAt0r: that looks correct, type this: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<bentob0x> and try again
<T3rmInAt0r> t3rminat0r@T3rmyMachine:/opt/mysql-gui-tools-5.0$ /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<T3rmInAt0r>  * Restarting web server apache2apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<T3rmInAt0r> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<T3rmInAt0r> (13)Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<T3rmInAt0r> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<T3rmInAt0r> Unable to open logs
<T3rmInAt0r> (sorry for the flood)
<Pici> T3rmInAt0r: You need to use sudo to do that.
<T3rmInAt0r> yeah man
<T3rmInAt0r> you are right...
<jobe> is anyone able to play .WMAs on 64bit kubuntu with amarok? I'm having trouble
<T3rmInAt0r> bentob0x:
<T3rmInAt0r> ok I did it
<stealth_> hi
<kosmofield> How can I configure nano to use the same switches each time it starts? :/
<Pici> kosmofield: Use a ~/.nanorc   man nanorc has more info.
<T3rmInAt0r> bentob0x: out of ideas
<kosmofield> Ok
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bentob0x> still not working after your apache restart T3rmInAt0r?
<T3rmInAt0r> unfortunatelly
<bentob0x> running out of ideas myself
<bentob0x> it's strange because it should work 'out of the box'
<ActionParsnip> bentob0x: wassup?
<bentob0x> Swarzie here tries to get his phpmyadmin working
<bentob0x> it's installed and his .conf files seems to be ok
<bentob0x> yet no http://localhost/phpmyadmin/
<bentob0x> but localhost works
<ActionParsnip> there are a tonne of folks in ##php maybe they are willing to lend a hand
<bentob0x> true
<bentob0x> T3rmInAt0r: try to ask on ##php
<T3rmInAt0r> ok man
<T3rmInAt0r> thanx
<T3rmInAt0r> something else
<T3rmInAt0r> in kubuntu
<T3rmInAt0r> the double click
<T3rmInAt0r> how may I change it?
<T3rmInAt0r> in order to select a file with a single click
<dwidmann>  I've got a question if anyone's feeling up to it. I just ran "make install" ... back when I did my ./configure I set the prefix to ~/linux/soft/ ... when when I'm running make install would it try to write files in /lib/.... (at all, ever)
<dwidmann> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/17180
<ActionParsnip> T3rmInAt0r: go easy on enter key dude
<dwidmann> T3rmInAt0r: try system settings - > mouse
<ActionParsnip> T3rmInAt0r: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/disable-single-click-opening-of-files-in-kde/
<T3rmInAt0r> thanx man you saved my life
<T3rmInAt0r> :)
<ActionParsnip> T3rmInAt0r: just dont
<ActionParsnip> type
<ActionParsnip> like
<ActionParsnip> this
<ActionParsnip> or
<ActionParsnip> you look
<ActionParsnip> like a spazz
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> just making an example
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: you do realize you just did that yourself right?
<ActionParsnip> its like informing your mum of swearing siblings, you have to say it to give them the info
<ActionParsnip> catch22
<dwidmann> yup
<BusError> hi guys. is there a way to downgrade a 8.10 to kde 3.5 ? I don't care about losing settings -- it has to be better than having to reinstall the whole workstation !
<dwidmann> BusError: well .. no.
<dwidmann> BusError: though compiling kde3 is possible (I'm working on it right now ... documenting all stumbling blocks in my path as I go)
<BusError> it's terrible. I've been using linux since day one, and KDE since 1, I used to compile my own too in 2.x days. it's the first time ever I have to downgrade.
<dwidmann> BusError: which troubles might you be having?
<kosmofield> how can I configure bc to automatic start with ibase=12 and obase=12 ?
<BusError> well I have an nvidia card, with two dvi screen. the speed is terrible, windows appear with garbage in them, even the panel has 'holes' in it. Even old trusted gkrellm has a hole in it's window.
<dwidmann> BusError: can't really say i recommend using plasma/kwin if you've got multiple monitors ... I'm using fluxbox right now for the same reason
<BusError> so is there a reasonably simple way to downgrade the window manager ?
<ActionParsnip> fluxbox just rocks, no messing round with fluff, gets the job done. fast
 * BusError search fluxbox in aotitude
<BusError> aptitude
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> no need to search
<ActionParsnip> its that easy
<BusError> logout/login to activate it ? or is it a kde setting somewhere ?
<dwidmann> BusError: just select it in kdm
<BusError> ok. brb
<ActionParsnip> change your session type in kdm
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: hmm, think it will take him a few minutes to adjust before he comes back?
<ActionParsnip> should be quick, log off, change session, log on
 * ActionParsnip bets he's lost
<ncfi1013> what is bitcomet
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | ncfi1013
<dwidmann> ncfi1013: a bittorrent client
<ubottu> ncfi1013: Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<BusError> no Im not. Im in... its spartiate !
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: theres others like ktorrent, transmission etc
<BusError> but heck, it works
<ActionParsnip> BusError: oh yes it does
<BusError> it screwed up my single quote character tho
<ActionParsnip> BusError: and yuo can run all your kde apps, just a lil faster
<blaubaer> how to install a lpd printer with cups
<dwidmann> BusError: fix it with xmodmap maybe?
<BusError> so is there a reasonabky good tabbed terminal emulator that is not konsole, these days ?
<ncfi1013> thanks all
<dwidmann> blaubaer: best inteface for setting up printers I've seen is to go to "http://localhost:631"
<ActionParsnip> BusError: yakuake does tabbing
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: but he said one that is not konsole :P
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: its a FE to konsole ;)
<BusError> dwidmann, looking into that.. wonder why it decided my keyboard was international
<ActionParsnip> BusError: if you use fluxbox you now have xterm
<ncfi1013> how come when somebody talks to me the responses come in red letters
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: its a feature of the client
<BusError> well I like xterm, but I like tabs too nowadays :D
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: in pidgin they go bold and yellow
<ActionParsnip> BusError: tried yakuake?
<ncfi1013> is there any way to change the color
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: not sure, im sure you could
<BusError> ActionParsnip, installing it now
<dwidmann> BusError: you won't regret it ... yakuake is awesome
<ncfi1013> what color are my questions to you
<dwidmann> hmm, I wonder how long kdelibs will take to compile
<BusError> OK I need to disable xinerama tho. its very very bizare otherwise :D
<ActionParsnip> BusError: if you like it make a symlink in ~/.kde/Autostart
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: AGES!
<dwidmann> ncfi1013: if you mention the persons nick, it'll highlight it for them
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: wouldn't be so sure, my cpu is pretty darned good by any standards
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: try it
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: oh, I am, and it's being timed too
<ActionParsnip> i'd do compiles on my work servers if i could
<codrut> http://code-ahead.com/vote.php
<ActionParsnip> tasty dell boxes with 8 intel 3.2Ghz CPUs and 8Gb RAM
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: alias mymake="time make -j -s -l 3.5" --- seems to help a lot
<sczgilae> hello
<ActionParsnip> nice!
<sczgilae> anyone can help me
<ncfi1013> dwidman: how do i know which bitcomet client to download/install? how do i know what type of computer i have? whether it's amd64 or x86 or intel x86?
<dwidmann> ncfi1013: pull up a terminal and type in "uname -m"
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: x86_64 = 64bit
<sczgilae> i have a text file in my desktop on KDE 4.  i give executable permissions but when i click on it not ejecute, only open kate to see the content but i dont want that.
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: i686 = 32bit
<ActionParsnip> sczgilae: chmod a+x <file>
<ActionParsnip> sczgilae: and remove the file extension
<ncfi1013> i have an i686
<sczgilae> im going to try
<ActionParsnip> sczgilae: make sure it has #!/bin/bash as its top line too (in the script)
<sczgilae> ok
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: then youo have 32bit
<W8TAH> i am interested in using the kde3 package kworldclock with kde 4 -- how can i go about doing this?
<dwidmann> Well, this is just lovely: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/17190
<ActionParsnip> W8TAH: you could compile it maybe
<ActionParsnip> W8TAH: does sudo apt-get install kworldclock
<ActionParsnip> not fly?
<ncfi1013> there is no option for 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: option for what?
<sczgilae> ActionParsnip:  thank u. the problem was "#!/bin/bash"
<ActionParsnip> sczgilae: easy to remember, hash bang bin bash
<ncfi1013> for bitcomet todownload or install
<W8TAH> ActionParsnip: apt-get install cant find it
<W8TAH> compiling is fine except im on 8.10 which now uses cmake if im not mistaken
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: bitcomet appear to be a windows client
<W8TAH> and i belive that kdeworldclock (from its website) wants automake etc -- and i DONT want to corrupt my installation
<ActionParsnip> W8TAH: then get source and compile it
<ncfi1013> i am using kubuntu 8.10
<W8TAH> ActionParsnip: do they not use different toolchains?
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: there are a tonne of torrent clients native to kubuntu
<ncfi1013> like?
<ActionParsnip> W8TAH: no idea, i only use packages
<W8TAH> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: ktorrent, transmission
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: apt-cache search torrent | less
<ncfi1013> ktorrent i use already. what's transmission like
<ActionParsnip> try it, you might like it
<ActionParsnip> !transmission
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transmission
<ActionParsnip> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.34-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ActionParsnip> !find torrent
<Pici> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ActionParsnip> nice, cheers man
<ncfi1013> how do you make a pipe? why do you put an exclamation point before the words info transmission?
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: it makes ubottu tell us a factoid
<Pici> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: if s/he knows it
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<eros> hi to all, (kde4.1.3) how can i prevent my touchpad scrollbar to switch desktops...?
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: you seem knowledgable, what do you make of this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/17190 ?
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: you'll ave to look at your keyboard for making pipe chars
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: you could try commenting out fcntl.h in kdirwatch.cpp
<ActionParsnip> dwidmann: you could try asking in #gentoo too
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: hmm, we'll know in a few minutes then (shouldn't take longer than that to re-hit that error point)
<ncfi1013> !kde torrents
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde torrents
<ncfi1013> !torrents kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrents kde
<dwidmann> !torrents | ncfi1013
<ubottu> ncfi1013: Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) torrents can be obtained at http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 3.5.9) or http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/ (KDE 4.0.3)
<ncfi1013> which one of these are also for kde: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ:
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: hmm, rats
<ncfi1013> i am on kubuntu 8.10. will any of those work for me in 8.04?
<dwidmann> ncfi1013: probably most if not all of those
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: looks like it says with relation to that file(kdirwatch.cpp), line 74 ... which is the include for linux/inotify.h
<ubuntu__> how to add user in recovery mode??
<dwidmann> ubuntu__: hehe, the adduser command
<ncfi1013> who was it that told me that azureus is not called vuze? because when i look for it in adept azureus comes up as vuze.
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: looks like sourdiesel in #ubuntu has your answer
<ncfi1013> yeah im in ubuntu as well
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: they use the same repos
<ncfi1013> who does?
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: ubuntu + kubuntu
<ncfi1013> so you can see me when im talking in ubuntu? that's so cool
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: no its 2 different rooms in irc
<ncfi1013> what is emerge
<ncfi1013> i just saw you say that God loves emerge in ubuntu
<noaXess1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> ncfi1013: thats because you are in both rooms
<ncfi1013> is the gnome bittorent client ok for kde
<ncfi1013> what about the python
<ncfi1013> what is emerge
<JackWinter_> hmm, something must have gotten out of synch.  in adept when specifying installation of the msttcorefonts the description shows "nvidia cg toolkit installer", how do i reset ?
<tequil> there is anyone who know how to add packages on eclipse??? (thanks)
<Guest21232> hello, my usb wifi card belkin F5D7050 does not work in ubuntu, can someone help me?
<bobbob1016> I installed kubuntu-desktop alongside my ubuntu-desktop (gnome).  I'm in KDE now, but for some reason, when open a folder, it opens with nautilus, not dolphin (I think that's the kde manager).  How would I change this?  I tried rightclick properties, but I don't see an open with.
<ncfi1013> bye guys thanks for all your help going to bed now
<MarcoPau> Hello, I haven't been able to print since my last intrepid (very! :-)) upgrade. Cups' error_log says Unable to open MFP port device file!: Cannot allocate memory. Do you have any hint?
<ahmos> hi can anybody tell me how to install win32 codecs
<Dedi> serioulsy, these memory leaks needs to get fixed. there is already a fixed plasma with 4.1.69 THAKE IT IN GODDAMN
<Dedi> its just getting more and more a joke the kubuntu thing
<Dedi> twice a day a plasma restart, after some days a X restart... nice nice
<Dedi> still running slow like hell after some hours again
<BluesKaj> !Patience | Dedi
<ubottu> Dedi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ahmos> !win32 codecs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 codecs
<Dedi> their are almost never available, and never got any help on this topic, searching for months
<BluesKaj> could yo be more specific Dedi ...we realize complaining helps let off steam , but it doesn't help us help you
<Dedi> dont care if im get kicked, just need to get out the frustration because nothing is going :>
<Dedi> the problem is easy said: there are memory leaks everywhere in kde4
<lokai> Dedi: I had the same feelings with KDE4. Its unusuable.
<lokai> Its really a pos
<BluesKaj> w32codecs | ahmos
<BluesKaj> !w32codecs | ahmos
<ubottu> ahmos: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MarcoPau> Hello, I haven't been able to print since my last intrepid (very intrepid! :-) ) upgrade. Cups' error_log says Unable to open MFP port device file!: Cannot allocate memory. Do you have any hint?
<Dedi> kde4 its so great... the first hour. i can still look over the many missing features and bugs, but not these memory leaks making it to me needing 5min to start an audio player
<BluesKaj> hmm, I wasn't crazy about kde4 either at first either...it seems more stable now, however
<BluesKaj> oops repeating myself in my old age
<BusError> I switched to lxde after all. its like kde1, amazingly fast :D
<BusError> dwidmann, tried lxde ?
<BluesKaj> dedi , how about giving us a lowdownon your setup , then maybe we can help
<Dedi> kde4 is basicly fast too, until the memory leaks :>
<Dedi> BluesKaj: what means lowdownon?
<BluesKaj> lowdown on ...a description of your install and pc
<alewe> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Dedi> BluesKaj: came from hardy, intrepid beta, cleaned complete kde installation at a very late point of the beta, 64bit on a dualcore amd 4000+ with 2gig ram
<Dedi> problems are: plasma memory leaks heavy (restart twice a day), X memory leaks, kde-notifier memory leaks (or 50m is just too much for a notifier..), kmail and ksmpt leaking memory (unusable)
<BluesKaj> Dedi, have you installed / upgradededv to the "official release" or are you still running the beta version of kubuntu?
<Dedi> beta gets automaticly to the offical release when updating regularely
<Dedi> i could run a nightly build of kde which should have fixed the plasma memory leak already, but im sure i will run into new problems then
<BluesKaj> not necessarily , unless you run adept upgrade wizard
<BusError> kde4 is dreadfully slow on my setup. that and the garbaged windows... and all the other usability bugs
<BluesKaj> nvidia , BusError ?
<BusError> yeah.
<BusError> but not only I suspect. like the gkrellm having a frame AND a hole at the bottom...
<BluesKaj> !nvidia | BusError
<ubottu> BusError: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ahmos> BluesKaj: i have a kaffeine problem,it was playing almost all video files now it can't play some files like wmv and asf!
<BusError> and plasma taking a few % cpu doing nothing...
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | ahmos
<ubottu> ahmos: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BusError> hmm I already use the binary drivers.
<BluesKaj> ahmos, you'll find the right libdvdscss app there, it will allow play of windows drm coded video
<BluesKaj> err libdvdcss
<ahmos> BluesKaj: thank you, going to try
<ahmos> Blueskaj: sorry but what is the libdvdcss
<Kalmairn> Good morning.
<Kalmairn> I'm struggling; I cannot seem to assign a static IP Address to eth0.  I'll spare everything I've done, I just hope there really is an easy way to do this.
<Kalmairn> I can't even find the right configuration file so I can edit by hand.
<spawn57> Kalmarin, the file is in /etc/network/interfaces
<Kalmairn> Right, I've added 4 lines to that.
<Kalmairn> iface eth0 inet static
<Kalmairn> Plus 3 lines to define the address, netmask and gateway.
<spawn57> did you comment out auto eth0?
<bentob0x> what's the story with kdm and kdm-kde4?
<spawn57> you need to leave that in?
<Kalmairn> Ah.  That might be it.  I don't have an eth0 line; just auto lo.
<spawn57> give it a shot
<Kalmairn> ...nope.
<Kalmairn> Still comes up DHCP.
<spawn57> what did you do after you edited the file?
<Kalmairn> /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<jobe> get hot new stuff doesnt work in ibex 64 kde4. anyone know why or how to fix it?
<spawn57> do /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Kalmairn> k, jas.
<jobe> id downloads it, lists it as being installed (the content, that is) but it doesnt show up as a selectable theme
<jobe> ? :(
<bentob0x> anybody knows what to use: kdm or kdm-kde4 as default window manager?
<jobe> bentob0x: you mean kwin?
<trappist> kdm is a display manager
<spawn57> isnt' it a login manager?
<bentob0x> no it is kdm
<bentob0x> or kdm-kde4
<trappist> it handles login, but it's a display manager
<Pici> kwin is a Window manager, not kdm
<jobe> exactly
<bentob0x> display manager yes
<bentob0x> sorry
<tuxs> i very love kafeine and using it for any time(For recording!)!what time is for release kaffeine-kde4?
<bentob0x> but I mean, I'm on kde 4.1.3, what should I use?
<jobe> ?
<bentob0x> kdm-kde4 obviously
<spawn57> tuxs: wih i know :P
<bentob0x> but it seems to be using kdm atm
<spawn57> knew
<trappist> bentob0x: *-kde4 whenever it's available
<bentob0x> so how do I set it up as default display manager?
<trappist> bentob0x: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm should do it
<tuxs> spawn57:heh!what time?
<spawn57> wish I knew even
<bentob0x> k going to try that, thx trappist
<tuxs> spawn57:oh:)
<bentob0x> (nice nick btw :)
<trappist> thanks :)
<trappist> ah, I see you're belgian
<bentob0x> indeed :)
<trappist> it's at the top of my list of places to visit
<spawn57> ..belgium ... the place where french fries were invented
<jobe> nice graves
<trappist> it'll be a beer and cheese pilgrimage
<bentob0x> oh-o: CTRL+ALT+F1 doesn't give me console access anymore
 * spawn57 salutes you guys
<trappist> bentob0x: what about ctrl-alt-f2
 * bentob0x salutes spawn57
<bentob0x> same
<trappist> what video card?
<bentob0x> none of the tty are up it seems like
<bentob0x> nvidia
<trappist> using nvidia driver, or nv?
<bentob0x> the 177.82
<bentob0x> I installed earlier on
<bentob0x> installing the one via the restricted drivers
<trappist> nothing breaks when you try, it just doesn't take you to the tty?
<bentob0x> nothing brakes but I have a black screen
<bentob0x> k rebooting
<bentob0x> also, what's the best to use atm: kwin or compiz?
<bentob0x> in terms of responsiveness
<bentob0x> (dunno if that exists in english :)
<shegman> i try to compile a little program in kdevelop but it breaks with the error message 'X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.' does anybody know why?
<ralpho> shegman you might need linus to fix.
<shegman> you're joking?
<ralpho> half
<shegman> great -.-
<shegman> ok, thanks anyway
<trappist> shegman: there's something in /etc/X11 that sets those restrictions - I forget exactly where
<shegman> hmm...ok, i search for it.
<trappist> shegman: Xwrapper.config
<trappist> found it :)
<ralpho> there is this too  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255148
<ralpho> dont know clue perhaps
<trappist> shegman: per the man page for that file, you can change it to "anybody"
<ralpho> xwraper.config
<ralpho> every distro someone deals with this.
<trappist> bentob0x: on compiz vs. kwin, it depends on your preference.  I use compiz because I like to have the cube.
<bentob0x> my tray icons don't seem to refresh
<trappist> bentob0x: do you mean they don't save?  what do you mean?
<bentob0x> also, when I open the K menu, the first window has all those wierd colored lines across
<jonasbet> hi
<bentob0x> hi
<jonasbet> i can mount a dvd
<bentob0x> sure
<shegman> ok. thank you alot. x restart
<bentob0x> what do I mean about my tray icons?
<trappist> bentob0x: yes
<bentob0x> they are plain square after a while
<trappist> oh, weird
<bentob0x> they're clear and normal when I log in first, then they become squared
<bentob0x> Konversation was like that until you used my name, then the Konversation icon blinked and became normal again
<bentob0x> but the other ones are blue square now
<trappist> bentob0x: very strange, I don't know what to tell you about that
<bentob0x> I might do a screen capture and send it to the forums
<bentob0x> still not using kdm-kde4
<bentob0x> although I did a dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<thomas__> hi
<thomas__> mir gehz gut
<thomas__> wie geht euch
<trappist> !at
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at
<trappist> hrm, is that german?
<bentob0x> !de
<thomas__> ja
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ahmos> i have a problem with kaffeine,it was working proberly but now when i try to open wmv or avi vedio files i get that message (codec package is already installed)
<ahmos> any help plz
<ahmos> !
<shegman> erm...sorry. but it still doesn't work
<BluesKaj> ahmos, you need to install w32codecs
<shegman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73381/ here's the full error output
<BluesKaj> ahmos, sry , I forgot
<ahmos> ]i had installed it
<ahmos> but the same problem
<ahmos> Blueskaj: so any ideas?!
<tino_> buenas tardes sabeis de algunn programas para ver la televisiòn con el AverMedia
<trappist> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ChrisBookwood_> Hi
<ChrisBookwood_> When i make any changes to plasma - like creating a panel, adding widgets and stuff, it all goes back to default after a restart --- Shouldn't plasma be saving my configurations?
<vbgunz> is there a way to upgrade to 8.10 *but* in no way destroy my KDE3 home directory?
<trappist> ChrisBookwood_: I had that issue... turned out I wasn't logging out properly - I was rebooting from the console
<ChrisBookwood_> seriously? Does that really matter?
<trappist> vbgunz: your kde3 configs should get upgraded, but it'll likely have a few bugs.  you could just rename your .kde dir first
<trappist> ChrisBookwood_: yeah the session manager wants to save your settings when you log out or reboot using the kde menu
<trappist> ChrisBookwood_: or you could save it manually through the session manager, I think
<ChrisBookwood_> trappist: is that way it takes so long for the computer to log out / log down?
<ChrisBookwood_> why***
<ChrisBookwood_> because, when i press the logout /close button ,it takes god knows how long before anything happens
<ChrisBookwood_> anyways ... i'll try that
<ChrisBookwood_> thanks
<vbgunz> trappist: I guess what I mean is, currently I have KDE3 and 4 side-by-side because of the kubuntu-kde4-desktop ... I'd really like to upgrade and keep these seperated. is this possible?
<trappist> ChrisBookwood_: when you do that, it starts a timer in case you did it by accident, but you can click it so it starts immediately
<trappist> vbgunz: I'm pretty sure it is, but I couldn't say how.  right now they're both set up to use ~/.kde, but you could probably configure one to use ~/.kde4 for example.  not sure how, though.
<anubis> is there a command to see all info about my computer / maybe which version macbook i have
<trappist> anubis: there's definitely no command to see *all* the info about your computer.  but most of what you want to know can probably be gotten from the commandline.  for which version of macbook, I don't know, maybe cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ChrisBookwood> trappist: it worked - thanks
<ChrisBookwood> now ... Can't i move the default panel to the top?
<ChrisBookwood> oh, i found out for myself:D
<anubis> trappist: thx mate
<anubis> trappist: just for your info it was: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<anubis> in the alsamixer how do i select the input or is that selected already ?
<trappist> anubis: nice, I never heard of that one
<lucax> hey there, im trying to let apps such as firefox to use oxigen theme... ive installed qt and changed in kde settings to let gtkk apps use kde themes, but they dont look ok
<ChrisBookwood> Is it possible to make launcher (like awn, but without the task list) with plasma?
<ChrisBookwood> or said in another way - is there any such plasmoid?
<trappist> lucax: no, they don't :)  especially firefox.  that feature uses a lot of black magic, and it doesn't always work like you'd hope.
<lucax> so theres no solution?
<trappist> lucax: you'd probably have to fix gtk-qt-engine-kde4, but that wouldn't be trivial.  I just gave up on trying to theme my gtk apps with kde.
<lucax> ok... thankss
<trappist> lucax: if you just want consistency, try the keramik kde theme with gtk2-engines-geramik
<trappist> works somewhat better
<lucax> im using laOra theme, its ok... but wanted to have oxigen
<rohan> hi.. suddenly my sound recording from mic has stopped working in linux
<rohan> i am using the mike which is integrated on the laptop
<rohan> it is an acer travelmate 3260, with intel hda audio realtel alc883 chip
<rohan> a few days ago, sound was working perfectly in skype, flash apps etc
<rohan> now it is not working at all
<rohan> if i switch on the mic in "output" section of kmix, i can hear the ambient noise that the mic is generating
<rohan> but i can't hear my own voice in any app, or any where else
<rohan> i am using kubuntu hardy
<lucax> rohan: i had that problem, i turned pulse audio off... it might help you...
<chairman_> i have a lil trouble setting up firestarter
<lucax> chairman_: doesnt start?
<p3> ciao a tutti
<Pici> !it | p3
<ubottu> p3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<lucax> p3: chau!
<p3> scusa click destro dove, scusa ancora
<rohan_> lucax: thanks a lot, but how do i turn pulseaudio off/
<rohan_> pulseaudio is not installed by default on kubuntu
<p3> ciao a tutti
<lucax> rohan: try killall pulseaudio as root... and try the mic
<rohan> lucax: rohan@ubuntu:~$ sudo killall pulseaudio
<rohan> pulseaudio: no process killed
<anubis> anyone know how i can select the input source?
<anubis> please..
<lucax> rohan: mmm then i dont know what else it could be... i had a problem with audio and had to kill pulse, all i know sorry
<noaXess> how is the name of the tool for get keyboard events? like events from extra buttons? i can't disable my synaptics toucpad since i've upgraded to 8.10
<PSiL0> noaxess: sudo rmmod psmouse
<PSiL0> to disable
<PSiL0> noaXess: to enable, type sudo modprobe psmouse
<noaXess> but why can't i do that over the button?
<PSiL0> don't know.. ask the kde developers... I want that functionality myself also... I just found a kludge to the problem
<noaXess> PSiL0: ok.. thanks
<ChrisBookwood> Is there any way to remove that thing (lock widgets, add widgets) in my upper right corner?
<noaXess> ChrisBookwood: you mean on the dashboard.. i don't think so..
<ChrisBookwood> not dashboard no - just corner thing
<ChrisBookwood> it's enoying it opens underneath my panel when i restart.
<PSiL0> noaxess: touchfreeze would be ideal, but it says that my synaptics is not turned on by my xorg.conf
<noaXess> PSiL0: hm..
<PSiL0> even when I try to edit xorg.conf to add in my synaptics device (a la the old days), touchfreeze throws the same message back to my face
<noaXess> PSiL0: is that cause the synaptics touchpad is configured/loaded from HAL.. not from X11?
<noaXess> cause after upgrade to 8.10 in my xorg.conf some devices are commented out.. also synaptic
<noaXess> ..s
<PSiL0> most likely
<PSiL0> noaxess: most likely
<noaXess> # commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
<PSiL0> noaxess: that could be it
<PSiL0> noaxess: is the crash log located in /var/log/?
<LordApocolypse> Hello
<LordApocolypse> I tried adjusting my Display settings in Kubuntu with KDE v 4.1x and now the machine locked up. I had to power off to restart it now it just boots up into the terminal.
<noaXess> PSiL0: what crash log?
<LordApocolypse> ?
<noaXess> what that mean # commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used... where can i configure HAL devices.. or read more about it?
<ChrisBookwood> Is there any AWN like launcher (without task manager thingy) for KDE?
<PSiL0> noaxess: I don't know, I'm trying to google the answer myself
<PSiL0> chrisbookwood: cairo-dock, only as a launcher though
<noaXess> PSiL0: what graficcard do you use in kde4?
<PSiL0> noaxess:  I left my terminal on last evening, the screen turned off, I had to poweroff manually
<PSiL0> noaxess: ati x2300
<Kalmairn> spawn57: Long delayed, but /etc/init.d/networking restart did bring up the static address.
<Kalmairn> spawn57: Thanks..!
<LordApocolypse> I tried adjusting my Display settings in Kubuntu with KDE v 4.1x and now the machine locked up. I had to power off to restart it now it just boots up into the terminal.
<noaXess> PSiL0: ok.. no performance problem in kde4? i had som little.. the main panel sometimes blinking.. have nvidia..
<LordApocolypse> is there anyway to restart KDE or do I have to reinstall
<PSiL0> noaxess: I saw the my irc session ended at 3am... I just want to know what happened around that time
<LordApocolypse> I have an ATI card
<noaXess> PSiL0: aha..
<noaXess> hm.. syslog, messages in /var/log
<PSiL0> noaxess: syslog only began on my reboot :-/
<noaXess> hm....
<PSiL0> the records only go back to 8am
<DaSkreech> LordApocolypse: Logout?
<LordApocolypse> pm pls
<PSiL0> lord: aticonfig --initial
<LordApocolypse> It says command not found
<LordApocolypse> I'm in the terminal
<PSiL0> noaxess: I have performance issues as well... sometimes I see the card not refreshing fast enough when opening menus or windows
<LordApocolypse> screen says userame@username:$
<noaXess> ok.. hm.. kde4 prob.. hm.. waiting for next release.
<LordApocolypse> I didn't put my real user name in there
<LordApocolypse> Mine is slow as heck also.
<LordApocolypse> Even when playing a simple game like tuxracer (Before this happened)
<PSiL0> hmm, did you install fglrx correctly?
<spawn57> Kalmairn: np
 * spawn57 goes back to bed
<LordApocolypse> I'm not sure what that is
<spawn57> cya guys
<PSiL0> well, it depends whether your ati is support or not (old)
<noaXess> so.. my son needs me :) see ya later
<LordApocolypse> It's a 9200 Radeon
<LordApocolypse> It's kinda old.
<LordApocolypse> When I typed aticonfig--initial it said command not found
<ChrisBookwood> PSiL0: bummer that cairo sucks, imo
<PSiL0> well, you need to have fglrx installed in order for it to work..
<PSiL0> umm..
<PSiL0> chrisbookwood: Yeah, the applets are non-existant, so it only serves as a generic launcher for now..
<LordApocolypse> Who are you talking to?
<PSiL0> It is less crippled than AWN imho
<PSiL0> LordApocolyse....hmmm about installing fglrx.. lemme see
<LordApocolypse> Ok...
<ChrisBookwood> PSiLO: well, i kinda only need it as a launcher, but it looks bad, if you ask me
<LordApocolypse> This terminal won't even let me shutdown
<LordApocolypse> I have the Kubuntu machine next to me. It's not on the internet ATM
<LordApocolypse> It claims that the X server is running
<andylockran> what app does KDE use for gpg management ?
<PSiL0> LordApocolypse: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<PSiL0> chrisbookwood: mine looks like the old yzdock
<andylockran> K
<LordApocolypse> this is the 3rd time I've installed Kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> LordApocolypse: Press alt+Ctrl+F7
<LordApocolypse> Now the screen blanked out and says get at the top left
<DaSkreech> It says what?
<LordApocolypse> get
<kpkeerthi> Hi Guys... I'm very new to KDE. been using gnome for about 2 yrs. Just installed KDE4
<kpkeerthi> what is the best media player for KDE4?
<LordApocolypse> !Be Right Back!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be right back!
<kpkeerthi> there is no stable amarok for kde4 yet
<PSiL0> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<glade88> I dont seem to be able to use firefox after today's update. I get this http://pastebin.com/m3dc6213b
<DaSkreech> LordApocolypse: Press alt+ctrl+bkspc
<DaSkreech> kpkeerthi: Amarok for KDE3 still works. Kaffiene and Amarok should be ready to hit rounds in KDE 4.2 in two months (almost to the day)
<kpkeerthi> DaSkreech: thanks
<kpkeerthi> Any good disc burner apps for KDE4
<kpkeerthi> ?
<DaSkreech> kpkeerthi: the Default Media plaer for KDE4 in Kubuntu is intended not to be awesome
<DaSkreech> kpkeerthi: k3b
<glade88> DaSkreech: will k3b hit a kde4 version?
<DaSkreech> It's in Beat 2 now
<DaSkreech> Beta
<glade88> DaSkreech: ty. Not in backports yet?
<DaSkreech> Dunno that the would put any betas in backports
<DaSkreech> kpkeerthi: It's purpose is to be very simple and no frills
<kpkeerthi> r u referring to k3b?
<kpkeerthi> anyone has experience with amarok 2 beta? Is it usable? I might try compiling from source if i get favorable feedbacks :)
<DaSkreech> kpkeerthi: no Dragon Player the default media player in Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> kpkeerthi: read www.kubuntu.org
<holycow> how do you stop kopete from making the ping sound on every message outside of a global mute?
<glade88> why does kde4 use guidance but not kpowersave? The later, imho, has much, much more functionality.
<DaSkreech> glade88: Still being ported ?
<PSiL0> glade88: there's powerdevil in kde-apps
<PSiL0> although, I had problems compiling it
<PSiL0> so, I'm back to using kpowersave in kde4
<glade88> DaSkreech: idk.. probably. I have the version for kde3.5.10
<DaSkreech> If it works...
<DaSkreech> !info powerdevil
<ubottu> powerdevil (source: powerdevil): Power manager for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 160 kB, installed size 556 kB
<glade88> DaSkreech: it does..
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: ^^^
 * glade88 tries out powerdevil
 * glade88 doesnt seem to be able to find the powerdevil executable
<kpkeerthi> Compiling amarok2 from svn now...
<PSiL0> I wonder if there is a package site for powerdevil
<DaSkreech> kpkeerthi: :-) I guess that's safer
<kpkeerthi> KDE sleek, shiny and sweet. i used gnome for 2.5 years. will stick with KDE now :)
 * DaSkreech is constantly amused by people's reactions to KDE4
<glade88> :D
<kpkeerthi> I'd be glad if amarok and k3b are available for kde4. but no biggie. will wait.
<DaSkreech> kpkeerthi: Both are not tied to core KDE so they can be available whenever they feel like
<DaSkreech> Amarok and Koffice are pushing for release.
<DaSkreech> k3b is a little bit more time tied
<PSiL0> bah...make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/local/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.xml', needed by `daemon/screensaver_interface.cpp'.  Stop.
<PSiL0> damn powerdevil
<kpkeerthi> which one do you guys recommend for use in kde? koffice or openoffice
<DaSkreech> Openoffice certainly if you are doing any kind of production work
<glade88> I use oo3
<kpkeerthi> ok thanks....
<DaSkreech> koffice was fully rewritten as well as adding in new features. Within the same timeline that's a horrible recipe for stabilty
<PSiL0> glade88: did you manage to compile powerdevil successfully?
<glade88> PSiL0: I installed the deb package
<PSiL0> ahhh, can you point me to it?
<DaSkreech> I use Koffice though since I really want to help them push it further (they need devs badly) and OOo eats RAM for midwalk snacks
<DaSkreech> !info powerdevil | PSiL0
<ubottu> psil0: powerdevil (source: powerdevil): Power manager for KDE 4. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 160 kB, installed size 556 kB
<glade88> PSiL0: already in repos I guess.. apt-get should fetch it..
<kpkeerthi> I was very disappointed when VLC switched over to QT (I was using gnome then) . KDe certainly has some well polished apps
<PSiL0> cool, thanks
<glade88> in adept source, which file has the installation progress text?
<JackWinter_> in adept the package name and description no longer lines up.  how do i fix ?
<glade88> JackWinter_: not really clear. I have the correct description for my packages.
<glade88> can you please elucidate?
<PSiL0> !powerdevil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powerdevil
<PSiL0> how does one bring up the powerdevil gui?
<PSiL0> /etc/apt$ powerdevil
<PSiL0> bash: powerdevil: command not found
<dustin_> Mornin
<JackWinter_> glade88: have a look at this: http://stashbox.org/296810/snapshot2.png
<dustin_> So I have Ubuntu installed as my primary OS on a 160GB drive and then I have a 250GB drive for Data and recently partitioned it 60GB for XP. I can't seem to get GRUB to dual boot it properly
<dustin_> title		Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
<dustin_> map (hd0) (hd1)
<dustin_> map (hd1) (hd0)
<dustin_> root (hd0,1)
<dustin_> chainloader +1
<dustin_> clearly this isn't working for me lol
<dustin_> I'm missing something I think
<dustin_> Windows is installed on /dev/sda2
<glade88> JackWinter_: this isnt adept 3.0 is it?
<PSiL0> hmm
<PSiL0> powerdevil can't be started
<PSiL0> either the service is turned off, or there is a problem in DBus
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<JackWinter_> glade88: says adept manager 2.1.  it's kde 3.10 kubuntu hardy.  think i had something similar once before but some apt command fixed it
<ChrisBookwood> Is it possible to install that application (from ubuntu) that makes it super easy to make an install pen of an iso?
<glade88> JackWinter_: idk really if 2.1 is still under development. You can try filing a bug.
<glade88> !info adept
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~beta4ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 367 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<glade88> that's the one under active devel ^^^
<glade88> dustin_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/307818-post10.html
<JackWinter_> i think kde 3.10 is still supported too.  i'm pretty sure it's not a bug per se in adept, rather i need to "reset" my apt
<glade88> dustin_: probably skip the 'hide' and 'unhide' lines
<dustin_> Hmm ok
<glade88> JackWinter_: try dpkg-reconfigure adept
<glade88> JackWinter_: do as root
<ChrisBookwood> Is there any way to easy make an install pen of an iso on KDE?
<JackWinter_> glade88: thanks, that did it.
<glade88> JackWinter_: np
<PSiL0> glade88: is powerdevil working for you?
<glade88> PSiL0: not really. I wasnt able to find its executable
<PSiL0> it is in system settings->advance
<PSiL0> it is in system settings->advance->system->power management
<PSiL0> it won't turn on for me due to a DBus issue.. weird.
<PSiL0> all of this while kpowersave is running fine.
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: I forget wasnt' powerdevil a plasmoid?
<PSiL0> I don't think so..
<PSiL0> good question though
<DaSkreech> ChrisBookwood: Sure
<PSiL0> how can I get around this DBus error
<PSiL0> ?
<DaSkreech> What's the error?
<glade88> PSiL0: right. To start it as daemon, I need the executable
<PSiL0> "Powerdevil cannot be started. Either you have its service turned off, or there is a problem in DBus"
<PSiL0> I turned on the system display management in system settings->general->display, and I still receive this error message when trying to access it
<PSiL0> glade88:  ahh, gotcha
<kpkeerthi> woot! amarok2 compiled successfully!
<PSiL0> DaSkreech: "Powerdevil cannot be started. Either you have its service turned off, or there is a problem in DBus"
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: I'll assume Dbus is running
<PSiL0> daskreech: hmm, should I turn it off?
<DaSkreech> I hope not :)
<PSiL0> daskreech: that's what I figured..
<alexej> Sysinfo for 'skipper': Linux 2.6.27-7-generic running , CPU: AMDAthlon64X2DualCore6400+ at 3214 MHz (6429 bogomips), HD: 113/474GB, RAM: 2471/3959MB, 137 proc's, 1.44h up
<alexej> :)
<DaSkreech> PSiL0: could bug people in #kde
<thomas__> hi
<thomas__> was
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Elone> anyone knows about wubi?
<Elone> after i install in windows it reboot it go to something initramfs only ..? is that normal?
<DaSkreech> Elone: no doesn't sound normal
<J-Dii> Just upgraded to 8.10. I am missing some features in Dolphin: 1. "Send as Email attachment", 2. "Compress using Ark". Where did these go?
<DaSkreech> J-Dii: Probably need to install Kmail. I think that Ark will be getting an update soon for the Compress using ark option
<J-Dii> DaSkreech: Kmail is installed...
<DaSkreech> Oh Umm dunno then :)
<J-Dii> DaSkreech: But the send mail button should be there for an 8.10 install? maybe I need to reinstall Kmail?
<DaSkreech> J-Dii: I never noticed :-(
<J-Dii> i see
<army23> hey what is the root passwd for vmware kubuntu
<DaSkreech> army23: Wot?
<army23> i installed vmware
<army23> an i download
<army23> kubuntu
<army23> i can only login as user
<army23> lol
<army23> not root
<army23> lol i need to get my .c programs working
<army23> can you help me
<Dekans_> army23: no root account activated on ubuntu
<Dekans_> use sudo
<Dekans_> with your user password
<army23> ok
<army23> sudo / user
<army23> ok
<Dekans_> or kdesudo for a graphical app
<army23> ok
<DaSkreech> army23: type sudo before any command you want to run as root
<army23> ok
<DaSkreech> army23: The password it asks for is your password
<army23> ok thanks
<army23> how do i get my .c working i get alot of errors
<J-Dii> I noticed that with KDE4 and 3d effects, new windows are ugly (i.e. displaying old crappy data) for a bit. Is there a way to fix that?
<DaSkreech> army23:sudo  apt-get install build-essential
<DaSkreech> J-Dii: New drvers I would suspect. Xorg needs a lot of work
<gioele> hi
<DaSkreech> KDE needs loads of optimizations as well but tht's much more likely Drivers
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<gioele> is there a way to make qt4/kde applications use a style similar to the rest of GTK+ applications?
<DaSkreech> gioele: That's more a question for #gnome
<J-Dii> I see. so everyone experiences that and there is no secret option that fixes this?
<gioele> DaSkreech: well, no. I'm looking for a Qt style, not a GTK style
<DaSkreech> Kde makes a qt-gtk-engine to help GTK apps look more native ina KDE environment
<DaSkreech> gioele: You are looking for an engine
<DaSkreech> J-Dii: There is secret options but it's on the driver level and diferent for each person
<gioele> DaSkreech: actually I'm looking for the opposite. I'd like to see kde apps conform to what I choose in GTK, not the other way around
<DaSkreech> gioele: Precisely. So you need to have a Engine that reads the Gtk options and transforms Qt/Klib apps to that
<DaSkreech> That would be provided by the people providing the Gtk options
<J-Dii> DaSkreech: can you give me a pointer to these options?
<ghaith> hey, i recently installed kubuntu-desktop, i'm new to kde, i've been usign gnome for like 6 years now, so just some questions, how can i move widgets from one panel to another, how do i resize the systemtray so it doesn't take up all the free space, and how do i get the panels to remember their places, i have 2 top panels, one to the right and one to the left (mainly because i couldnt' resize the systemtray)
<ghaith> thx
<marco__> ciao
<gmarzioz> ciao
<marco__> da dove dgt?
<gmarzioz> sicilia
<Tm_T> !it | gmarzioz, marco__
<ubottu> gmarzioz, marco__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<marco__> io modena, sai come funziona la bazza di scaricare da irc?
<kaviros> sound problem on kubuntu 8.10 (intel alc880) have you any idea?
<marco__> un mio amico mi ha detto che ci sono server dove puoi scaricare
<Tm_T> !sound | kaviros
<ubottu>  kaviros: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<marco__> ciao
<noaXess> !akonadi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akonadi
<JontheEchidna> !info akonadi
<ubottu> Package akonadi does not exist in intrepid
<Tm_T> haha
<JontheEchidna> !info akanodi
<ubottu> Package akanodi does not exist in intrepid
<noaXess> where can i get more information about akonadi? PIM storage system?
<kaviros> ubottu i have tried everything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tm_T> noaXess: techbase.kde.org
<kaviros> nothing worked
<noaXess> kaviros: have you a external amplifier in kmix?
<kaviros> no
<kaviros> is fresh setup
<ThomasD> anyone need help?
<noaXess> kaviros: hav you started alsamixer from konsole?
<kaviros> it didnt worked on ubuntu and kubuntu 8.10
<kaviros> on 8.04 worked fine
<noaXess> kaviros: alt+f2 - konsole - enter
<noaXess> was my problem to.. had to enable/disable external amplifier..
<noaXess> or start kmix an go to settings / configure channels
<kaviros> noaxess please tell me details
<noaXess> kaviros: start kmix an go to settings / configure channels
<bentob0x> can you create an up-to-date Kubuntu 8.10 CD (or DVD)?
<bentob0x> with all the most recent packages
<kaviros> it cant start
<kaviros> kmix i mean
<DaSkreech> J-Dii: Depends on what video card you have
<DaSkreech> ghaith: Got answers?
<kaviros> noaxess i did it
<kaviros> what next
<DaSkreech> bentob0x: Yes
<ghaith> DaSkreech: nop not yet
<DaSkreech> ghaith: which version of kubuntu are you on?
<ghaith> 8.10
<ghaith> i installed ubuntu actually, then installed kubuntu-desktop, i guess it should be the same
<DaSkreech> Ok
<noaXess> kaviros: try disable/enable all what you can..
<DaSkreech> and you have a problem with the panels being too large?
<ghaith> not the panel, the systemtray widget,
<kaviros> noaxess there is nothing "eternal"
<kaviros> external
<ghaith> if i stretch the panel on top, the systray widget is centered, because it's taking up the whole free space, also to overcome that i put 2 panels on top, one right and one left, when i restart they dont' stay in place
<kaviros> gia prospathise
<DaSkreech> ghaith: Eh?
<noaXess> hm.. pcm/front/.. send a screenshot
<DaSkreech> ghaith: oh umm Yeah it takes up space as needed I think
<DaSkreech> You just want a panel with the Systemtray?
<ghaith> no, i'm kind of used to gnome, a top panel with application launchers, systray and clock keeping the bottom panel for the tasks
<ghaith> though i want the systemtray aligned right, while the launchers are on the left side, and a seperator in between, when i try to put the systemtray right, it takes up the whole free space and gets centered
<VanessaE> I've just finished reinstalling my system (with hardy, after a hard disk error) and am trying to configure my printer.
<VanessaE> when I plug it in, KDE recognizes it, pops up a little "thought bubble" that says it's configuring, then says it is ready for use.
<yiannis> noaxess kaviros=yiannis
<VanessaE> I printed one test page, and now no matter what I do, I can't print anything else, even if I delete and lte KDE re-create the printer.
<VanessaE> s/lte/let/
<DaSkreech> ghaith: Yeah I'm not sure. I've never tried to add a spacer to a panel
 * DaSkreech finishes the koffee
<VanessaE> help?
<genii> me puts more coffee on for DaSkreech and others...
<DaSkreech> VanessaE: Can you see it inthe Systemsettings
<VanessaE> I use kde control center, but yes, it shows up
<VanessaE> I can configure it, fiddle with it all I like, but it won't print.
<bentob0x> DaSkreech: any links for me about how to make that up-to-date kubuntu CD?
<DaSkreech> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<DaSkreech> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<yiannis> noaxess nothing send i thing
<DaSkreech> bentob0x: ^^^
<DaSkreech> genii: Do you know of a space plasmoid ?
<VanessaE> DaSkreech, I had it working before the reinstall, and in point of fact, I think I had problems printing the last time I had to set it up, too.
<genii> DaSkreech: I haven't tinkered enough yet with my kde4 install to know, sorry
<bentob0x> nice one, thx DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> VanessaE: So you set it up had problems solved hem had it working reinstalled and are now back to having problems ?
<yiannis> please problem with sound in 8.10
<VanessaE> DaSkreech, correct, and this time I can't figure out what to do to make it work again
<VanessaE> I've been all over the web already trying to figure this out
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<DaSkreech> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
 * VanessaE looks...
<portal> does this work on anybodys linux? http://www.radiorock.fi/player/
<Tm_T> !fi | portal
<ubottu> portal: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<VanessaE> oh ffs.
<VanessaE> crw-rw---- 1 root lp 180, 0 2008-11-17 12:49 /dev/usb/lp0
<VanessaE> and I'm not in the lp group.
<VanessaE> nope, that's not the issue..
<VanessaE> I can't even lpr a text file as root.
<VanessaE> I should point out that if I try to add the printer manually, "Local printer" is not one of the types that I can select from
<VanessaE> nor does "USB #1" or similar appear in the cups web interface.
<VanessaE> yet the computer clearly sees it.
<VanessaE> "Unable to open device "hal:///org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_4b8_805_H60150312180229220_if1_printer_noserial": Permission denied"
<VanessaE> this HAL crap is getting old.
<VanessaE> I want it purged from my system.  How do I go about it?
<kyle__> hey powertool08
<kyle__> what are you doing?
<darwin> hi
<darwin> my kubuntu desktop is no longer working
<darwin> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<darwin> anyone familiar with the bug? is it related to latest update?
<Authority> VanessaE: sounds more like an issue with udev/FS permissions than HAL
<VanessaE> sigh
<darwin> anyone using kubuntu 8.10? is your system still running fine?
<kyle__> mine is
<White_Pelican> I refuse to use intrepid
<VanessaE> Authority, I can't even print as root.
<darwin> i think i updated my system last weekend, and now it is no longer working.
<White_Pelican> ss darwin
<Authority> VanessaE: can you pastebin a CUPS debug log?
<VanessaE> Authority, sure, but it's HUGE
<Authority> VanessaE: I'm not scared :-)
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<VanessaE> I know how to use a pastebin, but thanks.
<VanessaE> working on it now.
<noaXess> !kpilot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpilot
<DaSkreech> White_Pelican: There is Jackolope :-)
<VanessaE> waiting for the file to upload...
<noaXess> !info kpilot
<ubottu> Package kpilot does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> !info kpilot hardy
<ubottu> kpilot (source: kdepim): KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2 (hardy), package size 1838 kB, installed size 4152 kB
<noaXess> DaSkreech: yeah that i know.. but i want i for kde4
<noaXess> or is there antother way to sync a palm device? treo 680?
<rconan> hello, i'm trying to set the KDE colour scheme for the KDE apps I have running under gnome but the colours section isn't there in systemsettings. Does anyone know how I do this?
<DaSkreech> noaXess: They blogged about it recently
<noaXess> where?
<DaSkreech> http://movingparts.net/
<VanessaE> Authority, the log is too big to paste.
<Authority> VanessaE: Can you isolate just a single attempt to print?
<VanessaE> even the last job's worth of lines is too much.
<VanessaE> (about 38000 lines)
<Authority> what the heck?  I'm an op in ##cups and I've never seen one that long for a single job
<noaXess> DaSkreech: ok.. see. talk now von vanRijn :)
<VanessaE> wait, I think it's still pasting..
<DaSkreech> noaXess: #kpilot ?
<VanessaE> I have the log level set to debug
<noaXess> DaSkreech: jep
<VanessaE> I'll back it down a step.
<Authority> VanessaE: no no no, debug is necessary
<VanessaE> ok
<VanessaE> I'll leave it be then :)
<VanessaE> here, catch.
<bluelightning> hi all, simple problem: konversation opens quanta instead of konqueror when clicking links since the intrepid upgrade
<rconan> hello, I'm trying to find out how to install the KCM which will let me change the color scheme for KDE apps in SystemSettings
<Authority> VanessaE: may not work, I'm NAT'd
<VanessaE> my computer just locked up solid.
<VanessaE> this is getting REALLY OLD.
<noaXess> where can i get nightly build of kubuntu?
<Tm_T> noaXess: Jaunty?
<army23> how can i compile .c files under vmware
<noaXess> Tm_T: for intrepid..
<army23> kubuntu
<Tm_T> noaXess: there's no dailies for stable release
<VanessaE> army23, same as on real hardware, with gcc and friends.
<army23> alot of my files of errors
<army23> ok thanks vanessae
<noaXess> Tm_T: ok where to get the dailies for jaunty?
<Tm_T> !jaunty | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<Tm_T> see?
<noaXess> Tm_T: ok thanks
<rconan> hello, I'm trying to find out how to install the colors KCM
<noaXess> Tm_T: other quest.. are ther apackages for kde4.2 and inttrepid?
<Tm_T> !neon | noaXess
<ubottu> noaXess: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<noaXess> Tm_T: oh :)
<Tm_T> noaXess: also see kubuntu.org
<Coggz> needing some help with wacom
<Coggz> got an unusual problem
<un> Tm_T: you know that's going to make people mad, spreading unstableness around in a support channel...
<noaXess> Tm_T: are they in this repo? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<Tm_T> un: who people?
<un> noaXess: yeah, that's the one 'kde-nightly'
<Tm_T> noaXess: I guess yes
<noaXess> ok..
<un> Tm_T: im just sayin, if a newb came across that, first thing they would do is get the unstable version, for new-ness
<Tm_T> un: I know, that's why I don't give hints for that direction to total newbies, usually
<Tm_T> un: but noaXess has his pass to borkage and bugs (:
<Coggz> cursor jups to the corner of the screen randomly, drawing ugly lines in gimp/xournal...
<Tm_T> noaXess: and just to remind you, using those means you're on your own basicly (:
<noaXess> Tm_T: no prob.. i know what can happend :)
<Tm_T> un: but thanks for your concern
<un> Tm_T: oh, cool, just concern for the newblets in here...
<Tm_T> un: it's always needed here
<un> Coggz: is there a #wacom channel anywhere? or a wiki?
<Tm_T> ok kids, this daddy'o goes to sleep, have fun and remember to play nice, kids
<Coggz> no channel, wiki turned up blank so far
<un> Coggz: hmm, i've never had a wacom go off on me before... you've google'd your hardware name?
<Coggz> it is a serial device, it is a tablet pc you see un
<andycarr059> why does ubuntu run so slow?
<noaXess> Tm_T: i'm trying to search a way to sync my palm treo 680.. and kpilot is only for kde4.2 available
<minchina> my thinkpad has started going to black screen when I  minimize firefox
<minchina> it doesn't really shut down
<minchina> has anyone else had this problem?
<un> minchina: no, that sounds like a graphics card problem to me? are you using proprietary or free drivers?
<Fade> minchina: I haven't seen that problem, but I do have strange video corruption using the ubuntu nvidia packages on 8.10 with kde4.1
<un> minchina: i think there are some cutting edge nvidia drivers out recently, may want to look into those, or you may need to downgrade (hope not)... dunno what else it could be...
<minchina> I'm using ati graphics
<minchina> fglrx
<minchina> I suspect it is driver related also, but I was wondering if anyone had run into this
<Fade> well, the nvidia situation is a mess.
<Fade> i dunno about ati.
<minchina> oh well
<minchina> thanks
<noaXess> ok.. where is laptop support gone? in 8.04 my laptop was easy to put in sleep mode.. now.. same problem then in 7,04.. i can't reactivate it.. no screen ;(
<sanyk> Hi there
<Archdevil> question: after installing kubuntu 8.10 I saw an icon in the bottom panel that gave me the option to install drivers for my broadcom wireless card. When I start my system now I do not get that option. How can I automagically install my wireless?
<portal> is there a movie edit software for ubuntu?
<noaXess> Archdevil: search for drivers in kmenu
<Archdevil> thanks!
<trappist> portal: apt-cache search video editing
<noaXess> portal: for kde 4.x kdenlive
<portal> what?
<noaXess> www.kdenlive.org
<noaXess> Archdevil: got it?
<Archdevil> yes, but when I press activate nothing happens
<noaXess> Archdevil: you have the option to activate it.. and it is activated, a green symbol?
<Archdevil> it says "this driver is not activated" next to the activate button
<noaXess> Archdevil: press activate button..
<Elone> arrr help~ i installed nvidia driver~ now the usb drive won't boot on my other pc .... ( wubi on usb ) anyone can help?
<noaXess> Archdevil: only one to choose?
<Archdevil> there is only one to choose, but it is gray
<noaXess> hm.. Archdevil was there the question about your password?
<Archdevil> yes
<noaXess> Archdevil: close it then alt+f2 - kdesudo jockey-kde
<noaXess> try to activate then
<Archdevil> again nothing happens....
<noaXess> hm..
<noaXess> Archdevil: open a konsoel and run jockey-kde -l
<noaXess> that should also list the drivers..
<noaXess> look at jockey-kde --help for more options
<Archdevil> it tells me that the driver is disables and not in use
<benbloom> I know it's off topic. but does someone know what to call the little logo that is displayed in most browsers next to the address bar?
<Archdevil> *disabled
<kyle__> does anyone know if there is like.. a workout conversation?
<benbloom> nevermind-- it's called a favicon
<noaXess> Archdevil: post the list of jockey-kde -l on paste.ubuntu.com, link it here
<Archdevil> let me switch to the kubuntu laptop first
<benbloom> anyone gotten the new 64bit Flash plugin working? <http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/> I've got the Flash10 Plugin working with npwrapper and I don't want to switch if the new release is less than adequate
<Archdevil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73482/
<luite> has there been a kernel update for intrepid in the last few days? I have upgraded some packages, but don't remember anything big. problem is that my Xorg crashes often on my computer, which it never did before. it tries to return to low graphics mode, but locks up, then I can only switch to the text terminals
<Archdevil> I pasted the jockey-kde output. Can you help me?
<Archdevil> noaXess: did you look at my paste?
<Machtin> heyho.. what tool could i use to download .dlc-file content?
<Machtin> like from rapidshare e.g
<fabrisco>  im looking for the terminal command to install the restricvted drivers
<fabrisco> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)
<Archdevil> fabrisco: jockey-kde
<fabrisco> what is  jockey-kde
<noaXess> Archdevil: i would trying following: sudo jockey-kde -e kmod:wl --confirm
<noaXess> Archdevil: but be aware..
 * aware lurks
<noaXess> !jockey-kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey-kde
<noaXess> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5~beta3-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 96 kB
<fabrisco> command to mount an ntfs drive?
<irene_> hola
<fabrisco> anyone can help me?
<maduser> you should be able to mount through dolphin
<Archdevil> noaXess: http://paste.ubuntu.com/73485/
<irene_> soy realmente nueva por acá, es la primera vez que uso un SO Linux, tengo kubuntu y tengo algunos problemas con mi tarjeta de sonido
<ubuntu> Buenas Tardes
<noaXess> Archdevil: puh...
<JontheEchidna> !es | irene_
<ubottu> irene_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<noaXess> no more hints..
<Archdevil> I am updating my system now
<Archdevil> let me see how it works afterwards
<irene_> ubottu: gracias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias
<Cesarius> Buenas
<Cesarius> Ayuda con kubuntu
<noaXess> irene_: ubottu is just a bot :) a AI bot
<benbloom> findclear
<gommans> noaXess: problem solved. After the reboot the driver is installed and active.............................
<noaXess> Archdevil: nice job :)
<Archdevil> I should have known.........................
<MrInternet> oi, old konversation can't open terminals
<MrInternet> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<MrInternet> This is because you disapoint me.
<luite> where should I look for more information when Xorg crashes to console? Xorg.0.log and dmesg don't have any information
<genii> luite: Perhaps also /var/log/messages
<Machtin> how to install sun java on 8.10?
<Jampiter> Hmmm
 * Jampiter has a question
<Jampiter> Can you upgrade Hardy to Intrepid from the ShipIt CD?
<Jampiter> Rather than downloading 1500 MB of upgrade?
<genii> Not from the Shipit, you need an Alternate
<luite> genii: ah good idea, but I can't find anything useful in there either
<luite> does dpkg keep some log of when each package was intalled?
<genii> luite: The way to use the alternate as a repo is on the upgrade page
<Jampiter> genii - Alternate?
<genii> Jampiter: Yes. The alternate cd does not have live version of (k)ubuntu to run from cd, only a text installer
<genii> luite: Nvm, misdirect
<Jampiter> So how do I upgrade using that?
<genii> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<genii> Jampiter: See the link above, it has a section dealing with how to use the alternate cd as a repo
<Jampiter> Is that free?
<genii> Yes
<Jampiter> :D I shall order one then
<genii> Jampiter: I'm not sure if they send then through ShipIt. It may be a download-only deal
<Jampiter> Ah
<Jampiter> Are you sure it can't be done through the regular CD?
<DaSkreech> Jampiter: Yes
<DaSkreech> UNless you mean the DVD
<Jampiter> And can I get that through ShipIt?
<Jampiter> I'm guessing not?
<DaSkreech> Jampiter: Probably I've never tried for the DVD
 * Jampiter looks
<dwidmann> Anybody here have any idea why I might get this when trying to compile kdelibs(3.5.9)? http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/17285
<cw5411> i have a quick question. Dealing with home maping and a samab server
<cw5411> I have a NAS I use, and on windows boxes
<jhutchins_wk> dwidmann: Looks like bad sourcxce coed to me.
<walbert> Hey folks... how would I go about making my mouse move faster?  The Keyboard/Mouse setting applet inside of System Settings only allows me to toy with the acceleration, not the speed... my monitor is 1920x1200, but only 15", and with the default settings it takes me almost 10 seconds to work the mouse from one side of my monitor to the other
<Archdevil> well boys and girls................bedtime for me. Night all!
<cw5411> oops sorry for that. But on windows boxes i map my documents to the nas.
<dwidmann> jhutchins_wk: that's fun, 'specially seeing as not onlyl did I not write it ... but it was a "release" :(
<cw5411> i want to do the same with Kubuntu. is that possible?
<jhutchins_wk> dwidmann: I'd suggest looking for errata on that release then.
<jhutchins_wk> dwidmann: Where did you get the source?
<jhutchins_wk> walbert: You may be able to configure the DPI in your xorg.conf.
<walbert> cw5411:  you could certainly add a line to /etc/mtab  mounting your NAS's documents share to /home/<account>/Documents
<dwidmann> jhutchins_wk: ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/kde/stable/3.5.9/src/
<cw5411> walbert: thank you, is there a walk through anywhere?
<walbert> jhutchins_wk: I was thinking that, but my xorg.conf has no HID-ish configuration anywhere
 * t3rminat0r_ bbbbbbbbb
<cw5411> walbert: I have vimedinto my mtab.
<cw5411> walbert: Any further direction? Thank you for your help.
<walbert> cw5411:  let me see what google has to say...
<Fade> nice. adobe released a 64bit flash player for linux
<Fade> finally.
<Fade> http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<dwidmann> jhutchins_wk: this seems related ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/268311
<Kovert> when i use 3d effects nvidia i think driver mighyt be 96 I loose many of the fonts in my applications any one see this?
<walbert> cw5411:  try adding the following line to your /etc/fstab file (edit it for your own network/nas settings, remove quotes) ->  "//machine/sharename /home/cw5411/Documents cifs username=cw5411,password=*****,gid=cw5411 0 0"
<yiannis> sound problem with 8.10
<cw5411> walbert: I'll give it a try
<yiannis> any idea? no sound sinse i updated to kubuntu 8.10
<cw5411> walbert:thank you!
<cw5411> walbert: now i am going to test it.
<luite> is there an ubuntu package for the new nvidia 177.82 driver?
<yiannis> any idea? no sound sinse i updated to kubuntu 8.10
<trappist> !envy > luite
<ubottu> luite, please see my private message
<trappist> err,
<trappist> !envy | luite
<ubottu> luite: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<luite> :)
<luite> thanks
<trappist> np
<dwidmann> jhutchins_wk: I think I've gotten around it ... feels dirty, but it seems to be working
<JohnFlux> how do I install the nvidia drivers please?
<JohnFlux> from the command line
<JohnFlux> I can't load X at the moment :-)
<JohnFlux> ubottu: nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwidmann> JohnFlux: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<dwidmann> JohnFlux: then sudo nvidia-xconfig
<JohnFlux> dwidmann: i did that
<JohnFlux> ah
<Elone> hi
<Dr_willis> hi
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<dwidmann> !hi | Dr_willis
<ubottu> Dr_willis: please see above
<Dr_willis> !ohmy | dwidmann
<ubottu> dwidmann: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Elone> questions: i just get wubi kubuntu install to usb HD~ is it ok to install both nvidia and ati display driver to it so it can run on different pc ?
<jhutchins_wk> dwidmann: If you're working with straight kde source you can get help from #kde and their support forums.  (If you're working with packaged source or bins don't even try there.)
<jhutchins_wk> Elone: Either install the least common denominator or both, but you might have trouble switching.
<jhutchins_wk> Elone: You will probably not be able to use the full 3D Nvidia driver.
<dwidmann> jhutchins_wk: my current solution that seems to be working (though it is dirty) is to comment out the defs for flock and flock64 in the kernel header's fnctl.h
<jhutchins_wk> Elone: I don't know though, try it and find out.
<jhutchins_wk> dwidmann: Hm.  I'd comment them out in the kde code first.
<dwidmann> jhutchins_wk: tried that first, of course
<dwidmann> jhutchins_wk: but that didn't work
<motosir> hello
<dwidmann> and it would seem I've reached hurdle number 4
<alx54> hey @all does anybody know a channel for non-kubuntu-chat? (sorry i am new to irc)  ;D
<JohnFlux> dwidmann: nvidia-xconfig calls pkg-config  which i don't have installed
<trappist> alx54: everything but #kubuntu, I'd guess - or do you mean something more specific, like social chat?
<motosir_> hey alx54, I was about to as the same question :)
<JohnFlux> dwidmann: a bug in the dependancies?
<dwidmann> JohnFlux: you're welcome to install it ... could be a bug in them.
<dwidmann> Seems kdelibs's configure doesn't check for a lot of things that it wants when you go to compile it :\
<motosir_> is there a good channel to discuss how to get involved in open source projects?
<bobbob1016> How can I get my time shown as am/pm not 17:00 or whatever?  And how can I get it so apps from this desktop only show up on panel?
<bobbob1016> Just got the this desktop only thing
<alx54> trappist its a question about english vocab (i am german) guess everybody whos mother tongue is english could answer that, just dont want to annoy ppl ^^
<trappist> alx54: there's a #kubuntu-de, if that answers your question
<dwidmann> motosir_: maybe someone in #kubuntu-devel could point you in the right direction :)
<motosir_> thanks, Dwidmann.
<alx54> thanks trappist, i asked motosir_ who was just about to ask the same question (for general chatrooms) ;d
<dwidmann> And here people told me that kdelibs would take agest to compile ... that didn't take long at all.
<Kovert>  any one run into the issue witht eh nvidia drivers (think it is build96) where in 3d mode you loose application fonts?
<Dr_willis> Kovert,  ive herad of others with the issue..but not seen it myself
<Fade> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-177/+bug/289329
<Kovert> thanks Dr_willis
<Fade> Kovert: there seems to be a lot of nvidia bugs.
<dwidmann> Fade: But of course
<Fade> also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-kde4-meta/+bug/254468
<Fade> which is the one I'm currently experiencing
<Dr_willis> Yep - Nvidia has seem to Stumbled  in their latest offerings..
<Kovert> I thought ATI was evil!
<Fade> this is an old card
<Fade> 7600GT
<Kovert> Fade: so is mine
<Fade> with the 177.80 drivers shipped with 8.10
<Dr_willis> ATI is also having some issues lately
<ekontsevoy> When you install Kubuntu 8.10 - the default fonts look pretty bad (blurry and low-constrast). What kind of settings are you guys running?
<Kovert> I have a different issue you launch k3b with 3d on and all the menu test is gone
<Fade> i think there are some problems with the compositing features in kwin.
<Kovert> text
<mercurio> holas
<mercurio> hi
<mercurio> I need help
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: ati is always having issues, last I checked
<mercurio> Joder
<Fade> Kovert: have you tried a different colour scheme?
<mercurio> Ningun español?
<ekontsevoy> Hm... I don't think that BCI fonts are enabled on Kubuntu. Can someone confirm that?
<Kovert> Fade: yes
<ekontsevoy> fontconfig-config says that "Native" tuning method is selected but it doesn't look native to mee: glyphs are too jerky
<Fade> i have no advice for you. the kubuntu devs are pretty quiet on the forums about this.
<Kovert> ekontsevoy: Doesn't Native tuning use a pentonic scale :-)
<Dr_willis> I hate when someone Jerks my glyphs
<Dr_willis> :)
<ekontsevoy> Kovert: not sure what you mean... It used to be the case that for every Ubuntu release there used to be "Turner patches" - freetype deb packages with enabled BCI... Then they started enabling it by default, and now (at least in Kubuntu) they seem to be going backwards: I can't get native hinting with subpixel smoothing... Fonts look kinda zig-zag
<Kovert> ekontsevoy: sorry
<OxDeadC0de> Weirdness.. I'm trying to compile ogrenewt (Library to combine newton physics sdk and ogre3d sdk) in 8.10 and gcc gives me the error: /usr/include/Newton.h:89: error: ‘size_t’ has not been declared ..
<Elone> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Apocolypse> Anyone mind walking me through changing my screen resolution in Kubuntu (KDE 4.x)
<Apocolypse> It seems to be limited to 800x600
<Kovert> No CD/DVD writer found. saw what?
<Kovert> how do I fox this
<Kovert> I do have one
<Thetetsu> hi
<Apocolypse> ps I do have an Nvidia ti4600 AGP card installed.
<Apocolypse> I took out the troublesome ATI card
<Kovert> so it looks lie my cd drive got lost?
<kyle__> apocolypse
<Apocolypse> Yes?
<OxDeadC0de> Apocolypse start the restricted hardware manager, somewhere in kde menu/system or kde menu/settings, install the driver for nvidia
<kyle__> nvidi 4200 is bad graphics card
<Apocolypse> It's a 4600
<Apocolypse> The ATI card was worse.
<terran4000> Does anyone know of the solution to the Nvidia driver problem where PowerMizer never speeds up the card?
<kyle__> i think umm.the best is..Nvidia 8200 is best out now
<Apocolypse> This machine is only an AMD Athlon 1.8Ghz with 1 GB of ram.
<kyle__> oh
<Apocolypse> It's not worth spending any money on.  LOL
<Apocolypse> I don't even think you can put 2 GB of ram in it.
<Apocolypse> At least when I bought it, that was the maximum listed
<kyle__> mines AMD(i don't kno what kind) 3.4Ghz with like 2-3 gigs of ram
<Kovert> ok how do i spec my dvd drive as in /dev/?
<Kovert> k3b has lost it
<Apocolypse> This sucker is old.
<Apocolypse> At least 6 years
<terran4000> aha, different question: Is there a nvidia group 'round here somewhere?
<kyle__> did you buy it ubunutu(or kubuntu) or was it windows?
<Apocolypse> I bought it with windows 98
<Apocolypse> lol
<kyle__> wow
<Apocolypse> Which is no longer on it.
<kyle__> i bought mine with windows xp
<Apocolypse> It's just a "learning" machine
<Apocolypse> This machine came out right around the time XP was coming out.
<kyle__> i wonder how to make my own Operating System..
<Apocolypse> lol
<kyle__> is there a way to edit ubuntu(or kubuntu) .iso files to make your own opperating system?
<Apocolypse> I dunno
<Kovert> Apocolypse: you have under system hardware manager icon
<colton> If I originally installed Ubuntu, and now I would like to uninstall gnome and replace it will kde, how could I do this?
<Kovert> sudo apt-get install kde?
<kyle__> no.
<kyle__> it would be
<colton> Ok, how could I uninstall gnome, is what I really mean to ask
<kyle__> sudo apt-get reinstall kde
<Kovert> adept look for gnome and instakll it
<kyle__> sudo-aptitude uninstall gnome
<lovre> sorry for ot, but where could i get some answers on image processing (normalization, levels....)?
<bdgraue> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kovert> i agree with kyle__
<lovre> can someone invite me to #photoshop?
<Kovert> no but we coudl #gimp
<kyle__> does anyone know how to install microsoft framework 3.0 or whatever its called in ubuntu and paint.net?
<bdgraue> colton: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<colton> There are a bunch of applications which are associated with the gnome interface, is there an easy way to get rid of them?
<kyle__> yes
<Kovert> kyle__: wine?
<kyle__> yes
<uga> lovre: I doubt anyone using photoshop cares much about the inners of image processing
<gekkoo> my xorg.conf is empty..1) why does the xserver work anyway 2) how can i create a new xorg.conf?
<colton> thx
<uga> lovre: if it's about using them, there's tons of tutorials online
<Apocolypse> Kovert I don't see that menu
<uga> lovre: and if you use photoshop, maybe you are asking in the wrong channel ;)
<Apocolypse> It won't even let me run nvidia-xconfig from root.
<kyle__> aoici
<uga> gekkoo: these days xorg can autoconfigure settings
<kyle__> apoco
<kyle__> apoco
<kyle__> lypse
<uga> gekkoo: for edting xorg.conf, if you use nvidia, run nvidia-xconfig as root, and it'll autoconfigure
<Kovert> Apocolypse: ok use adapt to find it and install it
<LjL> kyle__, how about trying to make sense
<kyle__> about what LjL?
<lovre> uga: its not about photoshop and im not using it. Im coding an algorithm in matlab, and it involves image processing.... i just wanted to ask what filter i could use to normalize my input.. or whatever.. dont know exactly what i want... its a bit complex...
<lovre> uga: but i know its wrong channel, i just dont know where to ask
<LjL> kyle__: well, not spamming the channel with random words would be a start.
<kyle__> what are you talking about?
<kyle__> im not spamming
<LjL> kyle__: i'm talking about this: [23:59:42] <kyle__> aoici [23:59:45] <kyle__> apoco [00:00:01] <kyle__> apoco [00:00:05] <kyle__> lypse
<kyle__> i was messing up typing smart one...
<kyle__> i was trying to get apocolypse
<kyle__> i have NEVER seen you here before...
<LjL> and i've never seen *you* here before.
<LostBat> anyone know if i can set the KDE to double-click style?
<kyle__> you have never talked since i've been here..
<LjL> now behave.
<kyle__> who do you think you are...
<LjL> LostBat: KDE 3 you can, KDE 4 no idea
<kyle__> my mom?
<kyle__> wow
<kyle__> didn't know you were operator..
<LjL> kyle__: i said "enough".
<kyle__> can i get into #gimp please?
<LjL> kyle__: you don't need to ask us
<toby_> If I click on "Display" in "System Settings" my screen goes irreversibly black. Does anyone know how I can enable power saving on my monitor?
<kyle__> i was just making sure..
<toby_>  It's been on solidly since Intrepid was released!!
<Apocolypse> Mind did the same thing Toby until I took out the ATI graphics card.
<kyle__> who is ChanServ?
<Apocolypse> I stuck an Nvidia card in it.
<toby_> NVidia here
<Kovert> <both here
<uga> lovre: normalisation shouldn't be a complex task. it involves resizing the dynamic range by scaling pixel intensity iirc
<uga> lovre: not sure if ther will be any channels dedicated to that, you could possibly ask gimp developers
<uga> but Matlab includes some nice image processing samples too, and possibly there's normalisation ones in it
<uga> photoshop guys only know using the tools ;)
<toby_> Is there any CLI or textfile way to enable the monitor energy star settings maybe?
<lovre> uga: look at this image, i need to make the bright spot up there not make a difference, i need to make it not so contrasted.... you understand
<uga> ie, they dont' care how the usm algo works. They just know it sharpens and enhances contrast of images
<uga> lovre: which image?
<toby_> ARe they perhaps stored in ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc ? Could someone look?
<lovre> uga: http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/6742/reg003qy4.png
<lovre> uga: sorry :d
<uga> lovre: uhm, if you do anything like levels adjust (histogram adjust), the image will have the shadows removed, but even then, for the computer there will be contrast
<uga> lovre: you can use levels tool, until the brightest part is clipped and turns completely white
<uga> that, in histogram, means moving the pixels left
<uga> ie, substracting a constant value
<lovre> uga: can i pm you a sec?
<uga> yes, but not now, I'm about to leave. I have to get up in 5h
<lovre> uga: ok.. thanks for your time
<uga> lovre: sorry.  I suggest you buy a nice image processing book. There's tons out there
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i've a question
<uga> lovre: and btw, if you want automatic character recognition or something in that line, it's much harder =)
<uga> last time I made neural networks for it, it was fun
<uga> anyway, gotta go, cya
<Neremor> i'm searching for a editor, that provides much features and is simillar to notepad++ for windows
<toby_> Someone whose monitor turns off automatically with the screensaver, I would really benefit from your typing $ cat ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc and putting the contents into pastebin!
<Apocolypse> Could someone tell me how to shutdown and restart the Xserver in Kubuntu (KDE 4)
<toby_> Apocolypse: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Apocolypse> Ok, thanks
<Apocolypse> Does that restart it or shut it down?
<toby_> It dumps you at the graphical login, kdm
<Apocolypse> Ok
<Apocolypse> Thanks
<toby_> np
<Apocolypse> I have to run nvidia-xconfig and it wants me to restart the xserver when I'm done.  That's why I needed to know
<xp-killer> kmess not showing what music im listen to no more,how to fix this?
<xp-killer> kmess not showing what music im listen to no more,how to fix this?
<LostBat> anyone know if i can set the KDE 4 to double-click style?
<Dragnslcr> LostBat- you mean the option in Mouse settings
<LostBat> Dragnslcr oh i found ~ sorry for n00b question new to linux and kde
<BlackSheep> hello?
<BlackSheep> can I get some help for Kubuntu here?
<camille__> hello I would like to mount /home directory on remote server only at the user login ... what is the best way ?
<maduser> why would you want to mount the home dir?
<maduser> if it is in the SFH then it is mounted on boot
<maduser> you could write a shell script apon login to do so
<camille__> for example the /home/user1 dir
<camille__> a shell script ok ... but it will executed in user ID no ?
<maduser> yeah the way you could do this is buy adding it to sudoers
<maduser> it would go but it would be in your id
<BlackSheep> hey, Does anybody know how to fix the black/pink screen crash when booting off of live cd? Seems like a graphics issue
<camille__> maduser and how do I call the shellscript ?
<maduser> whats the file where you put things to boot again?
<maduser> I forgot the nme
<maduser> name
<maduser> int
<maduser> add it to int
<maduser> so apoon boot the comand in suderos in int will run in your user you loged in with
<anubis_> Is Gnome more stable than KDE 4?
<BlackSheep> Does anybody know how to fix the pink/black screen issue?
<PSiL0> how can I have the advance window settings override a setting from desktop effects?
<PSiL0>  I tried to set one application to have its windows not be translucent upon inactivation, while desktop settings is set to 90%
<PSiL0> didn't work :-/
<erland> Hi, really simple question here hopefully: I'm trying to install KDE 4 on Ubuntu 8.10 - looks like the way you're supposed to do that is through the kubuntu-desktop meta package, but when I try that, it conflicts with displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends - I don't want to lose my nice automatic monitor set-up & detection under Gnome... what can I do?
#kubuntu 2008-11-18
<xp-killer> kmess not showing what music im listen to no more,how to fix this?
<erland> Hi, really simple question here hopefully: I'm trying to install KDE 4 on Ubuntu 8.10 - looks like the way you're supposed to do that is through the kubuntu-desktop meta package, but when I try that, it conflicts with displayconfig-gtk and guidance-backends - I don't want to lose my nice automatic monitor set-up & detection under Gnome... what can I do?
<Pest> hi all
<Pest> anyone here use AWN manager ?
<xp-killer> kmess not showing what music im listen to no more,how to fix this?
<Pest> i want to change the settings but it show inactive
<xp-killer> kmess(msn) not showing what music im listen to no more,how to fix this?
<Mojo_risin> whenever I try to record an audio cd with k3b, I get an error when starting the second track:
<Mojo_risin> Cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<Mojo_risin> any ideas?
<Mojo_risin> 0  dev='/dev/scd0'     rwrw-- : 'MATSHITA' 'UJ-845D'
<Mojo_risin> I tried to change the permissions of /dev/scd0 but they are reset each time i insert a new cd
<erland> help please? Kubuntu-desktop conflicts with displayconfig-gtk - what can I do???
<Dashkal> *sigh* the 180 beta nvidia driver did in fact fix the parts-of-my-screen-blanking when running eclipse bug... and of course it borked anti-aliasing
<DaSkreech> oscarinabox: hiya
<oscarinabox> hey
<oscarinabox> trying to get this network printer to work
<oscarinabox> and this wireless usb adapter
<DaSkreech> Ahhh Wireless!
 * DaSkreech flees
<DaSkreech> !wifi | /me throws this at oscarinabox
<ubottu> /me throws this at oscarinabox: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> Curses :)
<oscarinabox> i dont think it detects this adapter
<oscarinabox> i need to upgrade open office to 3.0
<DaSkreech> oscarinabox: No upgrade
<DaSkreech> Install yes. Upgrade No
<alesan> hye, how was to install KDE3.x on kubuntu 8.10 ??
<alesan> there is an alternate repository for it right?
<DaSkreech> alesan: You can do it in a unsuppoted manner
<alesan> I really need to go back to KDE I hate gnome
<DaSkreech> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.com
<alesan> DaSkreech, thanks
<DaSkreech> alesan: Kubuntu provides KDE :)
<alesan> DaSkreech, Address Not Found
<SilentDis> hello.  Odd one here.  I have a DVD with both UDF and ISO sets (the new Wrath of the Litch King Expansion for World of Warcraft).  Ubuntu auto mounted it as UDF (for mac).  what filesystem am I looking to mount this on?
<chiefwigms> holla - can anyone help me w/ compiling the kernel on 8.04.1
<chiefwigms> ?
<chiefwigms> i'm followin this guide
<chiefwigms> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<alesan> DaSkreech, latest kubuntu provides a Vista-like thing, I want KDE3 :(
<DaSkreech> http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net
<alesan> DaSkreech, the address you gave me is not correct... do you have a better one?
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: iso9660
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: i thought i tried that... let me give it another go...
<DaSkreech> chiefwigms: Why do you need to compile the kernel?
<DaSkreech> SilentDis: Oh wait. DVD. No DVD is UDF
<chiefwigms> i got a umpc that has an alps pointer and i wanna disable touch tapping
<chiefwigms> which can't be done via xorg.conf :(
<SilentDis> DaSkreech: ahhh, thank you :)
<DaSkreech> chiefwigms: I really don't think that you need a new kernel for that
<self> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg
<self> Probably not.
<chiefwigms> guides said i needed to modify the alps.c file
<DaSkreech> Which guides?
<self> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg
<chiefwigms> on a umpc forum
<chiefwigms> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/15/fixing-my-alps-touchpad-with-the-synaptics-driver/
<chiefwigms> granted its old
<chiefwigms> but i tried that and it still doesn't work
<lapte> does enybody have cedega?
<DaSkreech> Possibly. Is there another question?
<lapte> ya i can`t make it work on mounted cd
<draik> How can I get VirtualBox to work with the new kernel?
<DaSkreech> draik: Install the vboxdrv
<dresnu> hello all, is there a way to stop a kernel module which is in use?
<draik> E: Couldn't find package vboxdrv
<DaSkreech> dresnu: modprobe -r
<DaSkreech> draik: man modprobe
<dresnu> I knew that
<dresnu> but it says error: module is in use
<SilentDis> OK, i got it.  the full command to get to the files is sudo mount -t udf -o ro,unhide,uid=1000 /dev/cd_drive /media/whatever :)
<DaSkreech> dresnu: lsmod to see which module depends on it
<SilentDis> apparently, they throw it into hidden, which windows ignores but mac (and linux) respects.
<dresnu> I want to stop usbcore, I have already stopped others that depend on it from lsmod at least
<DaSkreech> remove that module first
<SilentDis> another thing to add to the bag 'o tricks.  -o unhide.  thanks all!
<dresnu> I need to stop usbcore, no other module that depends on it is running and I have nothing attached to a usb port
<dresnu> but still it doesn't let me remove it
<clocksys> on kde4 what happened to multiple time zones from the task bar time ?
<Dr_willis> I cent even figure out how to get the clock to be 12 hr format.. :)
<dresnu> is anybody else having some problems with fonts in qt3 applications in kde4?
<draik> DaSkreech:
<draik> sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<draik> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<Dr_willis> reinstall the vbox module package?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: What's the name of the vbox module package again?
<Dr_willis> no idea :)  lets see
<Dr_willis> !find virtualbox
 * Dr_willis pokes the bot
<draik> Running "sudo invoke-rc.d dkms_autoinstaller start" shows vboxdrv failed
<draik> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<draik> !find virtualbox
<draik> Freeloading bot...
<Dr_willis> virtualbox-ose - x86 virtualization solution - binaries
<Dr_willis> perhaps?
<draik> Installing virtualbox-ose removes virtualbox
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> how did ya install virtualbox in the first place?
<draik> Hardy... don't recall
<Dr_willis> dident  download/install the packages from the vbox homepage eh? you used the pacakge manager?
<draik> Sounds about right.
<draik> Right now, it won't launch
<DaSkreech> draik: then you need to go back to the site and get the new one
<draik> Ok
<Dr_willis> You dont recall going to the virtualbvox homepage and downloading a package from it? :)
<draik> No :(
<lucax> does anyone know how to let maximized windows cover the kicker on kde4?
<DaSkreech> lucax: Install KDE 4.2 ?
<lucax> yeah
<DaSkreech> oscarinabox: Got it?
<lucax> my kicker is always on top! cant use fullscreen for watching movies or photos... any ideas wheres that option?
<killer_> how do I edit the menu on Intrepid? I need to right-click to see the path of some items, why is this gone?
<Dr_willis> You mean 'on kde 4.xx' ?
<oscarinabox> wireless?
<oscarinabox> not yet
<Dr_willis> My wireless works :P
<killer_> Dr_willis: I have installed Kubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid)
<oscarinabox> i only needed to use it because the network cable for my xbox was eated by my dogs
<oscarinabox> :P
<killer_> I cannot find the menu editor
<DaSkreech> oscarinabox: OO.o 3
<Dr_willis> alacarte i think used tobe the name of the menu editror.. the menu items are generated from the .desktop files stores somewhere on the system also..
<mghohoo> hi,everybody
<Dr_willis> but with kde4 a lot of things have changed
<draik> Dr_willis: So it seems that I got it from the download.
<killer_> Dr_willis: well alot has become unusable, when I used to pick a default application on Kubuntu prior to 8.10, I could choose from a display of the applications menu, but now, I have to figure out the full path to the app I want to use
<Dr_willis> draik,  then every time theres a kernel update.. you will need to reinsatll it.
<draik> :(
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Dr_willis> draik,  you were the one that got it from the download.. instead of the repos.
<killer_> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<DaSkreech> killer_: are you using kickoff or the old Kde3 menu ?
<draik> Dr_willis: I know.  Oh well.  I can live with it.
<killer_> me neither kubotu :)
<DaSkreech> !kickoff
<ubottu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> THat needs to be changed
<DaSkreech> No idea what to though
<Dragnslcr> Looks like it's the astoundly appropriately named kmenuedit
 * DaSkreech wants 6 more people to login
<killer_> I don't find a "kickoff" package installed
<killer_> DaSkreech: I guess kickoff.. this is a full/fresh off the CD install of Kubuntu 8.10
<liu> hello
<xp-killer> killer_: YO
<corigo> Trouble with plasmoids... can't get the whole clock to display in the task bar. Other icons keep covering it. Doesn't matter how many other plasmoids I add or remove the clock simply won't portion itself enough space. Please help
<killer_> xp-killer: YO
<killer_> DaSkreech: all these changes are reminding me of why I never like to use gnome
<killer_> Dr_willis: I found menu editor
<killer_> right-click the K(gear) button..
<DaSkreech> killer_: I thought that's what you were doing from the start and it wasn't there :-P
<killer_> DaSkreech: no.. I was right-clicking on the item I want to see the command path of..
<killer_> DaSkreech: no use anyhow.. there is no path on anything
<Dr_willis> if you know the name of the executable.. you could  use the locate/find/which command...
<killer_> Dr_willis: I just dig it out of the installed file list from synaptic after doing search
<killer_> long way to go about such a simple task
<Dragnslcr> If the full path isn't in the menu entry, the program is in your PATH environment variable
<Dragnslcr> Most normal programs are in /usr/bin
<DaSkreech> killer_: What?
<DaSkreech> killer_: If you know the name of the command you can find where it is with the command "which"
<DaSkreech> as in which kmail
<DaSkreech> which ping
<DaSkreech> which cat
<Dr_willis> which way is wich?
<Dr_willis> Which Witch is which?
<killer_> DaSkreech: yes.. but most things I have to find the command by checking the keyword search for the package and then see what it installed
<DaSkreech> which hazel
<DaSkreech> killer_: most of them are sensibly named. I've only found 4 or 5 that I really would have had no clue what the command name is
<killer_> so after I get the new Kubuntu all tweaked with packages installed, how do I make an install script to duplicate this to another PC?
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Dr_willis> 'tweaking' is another issue entirely
<DaSkreech> !perfect tweak
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perfect tweak
<DaSkreech> damn
 * Dr_willis tweaks his dogs nose.
<PSiL0> how can I have the advance window settings override a setting from desktop effects?
<PSiL0>  I tried to set one application to have its windows not be translucent upon inactivation, while desktop settings is set to 90%
<PSiL0> I guess this feature hasn't been ironed out yet
<colton> Hi, I want to access another harddrive from my kubuntu, where could I find this in the file system?
<Dr_willis> what filesystem is the other drive?
<colton> It has windows vista installed on it, and I wanted to modify the boot device.
 * Dr_willis forgets where kde stores all the  other drives..  is it under 'computer://' or 'system://' now?  
<Dr_willis> or you could mount it manually whever you wanted. if you want to read/write to it . You may need to set up the ntfs-3g stuff for full acccess
<Dr_willis> or you could install and run the 'ntfs-config' tool and let it set up the mountpoint/settings.
<bfrog> ok, kubuntu is rocking on my ati cards
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Isn't it on the sidebar for Dolphin?
<bfrog> but... plasma doesn't show up on the second screen
<bfrog> any ideas?
<bfrog> works fine with stock kde, cause it worked fine on archlinux
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  i hate dolphin.. so not noticed it there. :)
<Dr_willis> My 2 windows drives are there DaSkreech  but i also have enries for them in fstab... so not sure if thats where they would appear if there were no entry
<DaSkreech> Ah
 * Dr_willis always rembers to enter the mountpoints  for his ntfs partitions in the ubuntu installer...
<shovi12> i/o error cannot boot :\
<cameri> hello
<cameri> i'm using kde 4.1, and desktop effects don't work
<cameri> i have them enabled
<JediatNight> cameri: are you using compiz ?
<cameri> but for example, i've got flip switch enabled, and when i press alt+tab, it doesn't work
<cameri> JediatNight: nope, i uninstalled it
<cameri> it makes my screen become white
<cameri> forever, i have to re-install if that happens
<cameri> unless there's a way to reset my settings
<concernedcitizen> how can I find the gid of a particular group in kubuntu?
<JediatNight> I use compiz without any problems whatsoever and the effects are great..
<DaSkreech> concernedcitizen: grep groupname /etc/groups
<JediatNight> probably it can be somethign to do with graphics card?
<DaSkreech> cameri: What video card do you have?
<cameri> nVidea geforce 8600 gt
<JediatNight> i have nvidia 8400 gs
<cameri> ill install it
<cameri> hopefully it wont fk everything up again
<g_> hey
<g_> Im trying to configure firefox to be able to watch an mpeg-4 stream but for some reason it wont find any plug-ins Im in intrepid with kubuntu
<g_> there is no way to uninstall any plugins either
<g_> what gives?
<Dr_willis> got a url to the stream>
<Dr_willis> I will test it here.
<g_> ahh dont have it its on a private network
<concernedcitizen> anybody managed to get usb working in virtualbox ?
<bfrog> can I run the latest svn kde on kubuntu as my main desktop? I think kde that kubuntu came with might be a bit buggy...
<g_> yesterday it asked me to whether i wanted to install a plug to handle video codecs in firefox
<g_> like an idiot i chose zine
<g_> xine**
<Dr_willis> If you install the other firefox plugins i think they will override that one.
<g_> i have installed the vlc one
<g_> it doesnt even show up
<Dr_willis> I normally  install kubuntu-restricted-extras (or ubuntu restricted extras) and use gmplayer  plugin
<g_> do you use adept or the synaptics?
<Dr_willis> I tend to just apt-get install the stuff.. :)
<Dr_willis> i see there is a .......
<g_> ok i found it in adept
<g_> gotcha
<Dr_willis> mozilla-plugin-vlc - multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC
<g_> i installed that one already
<DaSkreech> bfrog: sure
<g_> it doesnt show up on the firefox plugins list
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever Looked in the plugins list. :)
<kyle__> are there any ways to get "FREE" music on ubuntu?
<g_> how would you uninstall a plugin in firefox?
<chiefwigms> so apparently while compiling the kernel i ran out of space
<JediatNight> you can use google to search
<chiefwigms> can i use a usb drive to compile it on?
<DaSkreech> kyle__: Amarok.
<kyle__> whats armarok
<DaSkreech> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Dr_willis> mplayer plugin shows up here in the firefox addons list...
<g_> I can't find anything on the internet about how to uninstall a plugin on firefox that isnt old or that doesnt have to do with one for windows
<Dr_willis> g_,  if you installed it via the package manager.. you remove it via the package manager
<g_> all i have is xine and i cant choose anything else
<kyle__> you could have just told me "sudo apt-get install amarok"..
<Dr_willis> You dident ask how to isntall it. :)
<DaSkreech> kyle__: Didn't know if you wanted it.
<kyle__> how do i get music on it?
<g_> Dr_willis thanks man for the info
<Dr_willis> Theres other ways to get 'free' music also.. but it depends on what your eally want...
<Dr_willis> amarok can tune in free streams
<g_> to get free music this is what you do, go to youtube and find any music you want
<oscarinabox> last.fm :D
<g_> then get the firefox download video helper
<oscarinabox> pandora :d
<oscarinabox> dizzler :D
<g_> download the youtube video and then get a video converter and convert it from flv to mp3
<oscarinabox> mininova :D :D :D :D :D
<kyle__> mininova is all viruses i hate torrents!
<g_> you dont even have to do it illegally you can do it legally off of youtube
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive gotten too many viruses for  my linux box from  torrents.. :)
<kyle__> ill just stick to firefox downloader
 * Dr_willis jams to last.fm on amarok
<buckethead> 'all viruses'? I haven't seen a virus in months. What the heck are you downloading?
<chiefwigms> anyone know hwo to specify another drive for storage when compiling?
<DaSkreech> buckethead: Viruses obviously
<kyle__> file:///home/kyle/Desktop/Tay_Zonday_Chocolate_Rain.mp3
<kyle__> is that a virus?
<kyle__> chocolate rain sounds like a virus..
 * DaSkreech laughs
<kyle__> OMG
<buckethead> Hes an award winning you tuber
<chiefwigms> lol
<chiefwigms> its amazing!@
<kyle__> you can find people Ip from right clicking there name and click "WhoIs"
<da> if this works , my email works, right?
<buckethead> and probably the next r kelly.
<DaSkreech> da: huh?
<kyle__> [22:28] [Whois] da is n=da@tx-67-77-72-233.dyn.embarqhsd.net (doswell conner)
<kyle__> haha
<kyle__> i found "da"'s IP
<buckethead> Note: If you name a song after what I do to the toilet after a visit to Cici's pizza, I'm going to compare you to R Kelly.
<da> wow, and thank you...
<cameri> yay i enabled it again
<kyle__> cameri
<cameri> yes?
<kyle__> does the word "codetel.net" remind you of anything?
<cameri> yep
<cameri> why?
<cameri> its my ISP
<kyle__> is it your internet provider or something like that?
<cameri> Codetel yeah
<kyle__> haha
<cameri> why?
<kyle__> sweet
<kyle__> right click  somebodies name then click "Who Is?"
<cameri> n=kyle@adsl-71-156-81-111.dsl.ipltin.sbcglobal.net (kyle morgan)
<buckethead> kyle__: Did you used to be named Jeff K?
<kyle__> nope
<kyle__> never heard of Jeff K
<cameri> man, thats old stuff..
<cameri> i thought u were from here too
<kyle__> lol
<kyle__> bucketheads ISP is
<kyle__> liike
<kyle__> mc.at.cox.net
<buckethead> Smart man.
<buckethead> Go fight the R Kelly virus, haha.
<oscarinabox> is there a way to add another workspace to gnome?
<buckethead> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<oscarinabox> .....
<buckethead> Eh, That wasn't what I wanted it to do.
<buckethead> Check in #gnome
<oscarinabox> hahahaw
<oscarinabox> hahahha*
<DaSkreech> oscarinabox: right click the pager
<DaSkreech> I think
<Dr_willis> If using compiz - you must use the ccsm tool
<Dr_willis> to add desktops.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Wasn't there some shortcut key? I recall being able to deform the Cube on the fly
<Dr_willis> I rarely mess with the cube. :)
<Dr_willis> actually i rarely mess with compiz.. I still ahve too many issues with it.
<binMonkey> can we use overseas wireless cards in the us?
<Dr_willis> cant say taht ive ever heard of any differacnes in them binMonkey
<buckethead> Depends on what portion of the spectrum they use, and your service provider.
<Dr_willis> I guess  the fcc may have some issues with doing that..  but are not the wirless b/g/whatever standards world wide standards?
<buckethead> Oh.. Wireless = 802.11 or wireless = cellular data cards
<binMonkey> i don't know.  these thing are edimax cards and all use ralink drivers.
<buckethead> Just make sure you only use channels permitted in the us. Or don't, That might be a great way to hide your wireless network (not sure about that.)
<cameri> you can use any wireless card
<cameri> even those made overseas
<binMonkey> right on.  thanks, guys.
<cameri> the 802.11 is a world-wide standard
<cameri> and so are most of the IEEE standards
 * Dr_willis wonders if theres an IEEE standard on IEEE standards...
<Dr_willis> :)
 * Dr_willis bets there is...
<buckethead> IEEE 1 - IETF Technical Standards
<buckethead> (Just kidding.)
 * binMonkey just bought an edimax card.  w00t!
<buckethead> If I had an overseas router, and I set it to ch 12.. Would my US hardware be able to link up to it? US not supporting Ch 12-14 and all..
<bfrog> why are the kubuntu servers so slow...
<bfrog> 50kbps ?
<bfrog> what is this... 1998?
<Dr_willis> It may get interfearance in any case..  so you proberly dont want to use ch 12
<buckethead> Yeah, I'm not sure whats up in that portion of the spectrum.
<Dr_willis> Proberly Microwave ovens.. :)
<Dr_willis> and Brain Control devices
<buckethead> Lets not transfer pr0n on the same freq as the CIAs black devices!
<cameri> oh sry it was me
<cameri> ill pause the pr0n
<buckethead> LOL.
<buckethead> Hmm, Thats interesting.
<buckethead> It says 'radio location'
<buckethead> That explains the buzzing I was just getting in my butt - It was interfering with the implant!
<bfrog> can I switch mirrors for packages somehow?
<bfrog> us.archive.ubuntu.org is like... just above my 1998 dsl in speed, seriously
<bfrog> like 40kbps
<h00k> bfrog: check out the Software Sorces program
<h00k> bfrog: under Applications -> System
<h00k> then there's a "Download from" dropdown
<bfrog> adept you mean?
<h00k> bfrog: Yeah...actually, it's there too
<bfrog> well I don't have software sources or whatever
<h00k> bfrog: Adept, Edit Software Sources
<h00k> bfrog: yeah, sorry about that, for some reason I have ubuntu's "Software Sources" (came as a dependancy for some GTK program probably)
<bfrog> I do find best server but it doesn't tell me which one it was...
<bfrog> ah well, I'll figure it out
<bfrog> thanks
<bfrog> yeah, wow
<bfrog> the kernel.org mirror rocks as always
<h00k> bfrog: no prob.  Hope that helped
<bfrog> nm
<bfrog> easynews even better
<bfrog> finally, 300kbps, 10x faster...
<knewuser> i see black background on my system try icons on kde4, can i change that?
<dwidmann> Okay, that was just plain weird.
<dwidmann> I'm running amarok(the latest 2.0 beta) on intrepid. When I started gparted to do some partitioning (kdesudo gparted), amarok crashed with SIGABRT, I restarted it and all was fine. I finish what I'm doing in gparted and click apply, amarok crashes again with the same signal.
<dwidmann> Weird.
<sandy_> I need to find BISS forum's IRC CHANNEL
<binMonkey> dwidmann: how do you know what the signal was?  how do i find that out when something crashses?
<dwidmann> binMonkey: well, it gave me the little "application has crashed" sort of window
<cadaverpimp> How can I have 56MB of nothing in a rar file?
<binMonkey> oh.  maybe i should pay attention to those.
<dwidmann> binMonkey: if you have the appropriate debugging symbols packages installed, you can even grab the full backtrace from that window.
<binMonkey> dwidmann: man.  i wouldn't even know how to start doing that.  that's another thing i've written down now to learn about.
<dwidmann> binMonkey: it's really not complicated, the debugging symbols packages are usually named something like applicationname-dbg. If the program is a part of a larger set (ie: one source package makes many application packages), it would be the sourcepackagesname-dbg (ie: kdebase-dbg)
<dwidmann> Well, I'll be back in a bit, I think I'm going to try out PC-BSD
<White_Pelican> hi, is there another editor for music files besides audacity?
<mwilson_> anyone compile Openoffice 3 yet?
<snarkster> howdy all
<walbert> is it normal for a fresh install of kubuntu 8.10 to use ~ 25-30% cpu between plasma/Xorg/an open dolphin window?
<DaSkreech> CPU? no
<DaSkreech> assuming you don't have some ridiculous CPU
<szrhawaii> anyone know what the irc # for adium is
<snarkster> i put kubuntu 8.10 on my wifes new eeepc.. she loves it
<szrhawaii> or if theres a room for that
<walbert> it's nothing too great, just a pentium m 2ghz
<snarkster> she took it to work and showed it off like a ring or a new purse..
<szrhawaii> need adium help does anyone know the chat # so i can get there
<snarkster> if she puts it in powersave mode, itll run for 6 hours. can you believe that 6 freaking hours.
<szrhawaii> hello
<szrhawaii> anyone home
<szrhawaii> adium help
<snarkster> yah, but i cant help you
<szrhawaii> anyone know the # to get to that phone line
<szrhawaii> ok gotta a problem anyone know anything about how and what programs work best for webcams on kubuntu
<szrhawaii> for pidgin messenger
<walbert> szrhawaii:  try asking in #pidgin
<szrhawaii> thanks
<szrhawaii> #adium
<snarkster> pidgin doesnt work with webcams
<walbert> that's what I thought
<szrhawaii> what messenger does
<snarkster> version 3 IIRC
<szrhawaii> do you know
<snarkster> kopete
<szrhawaii> it does are you sure
<szrhawaii> whats the plugin for that
<snarkster> i dont know the plugin.. i know that kopete works with it Ive used it
<snarkster> im using pidgin now cause kopete on kde4.1.2 doesnt have all the plugins i want
<szrhawaii> what version did you download
<szrhawaii> the kde 4 or kde 3.5
<snarkster> the one that came wih kubuntu 8.10
<h00k> Kopete has it enabled already (webcam) as long as you have the drivers for your camera.  For some reason, though, kopete doesn't show my webcam to my contacts (they don't see that I have one)
<h00k> but when I configure it, it's there, I see myself, etc.
<snarkster> i believe they must use kopete as well.
<h00k> ...that doesn't makse sense, over the MSN protocol
<h00k> well, I mean
<h00k> It may make sense
<h00k> but...it "shouldn't" be that way
<snarkster> i totally agree, but you never know
<DaSkreech> No I've seen it work with Yahoo and Kopete
<szrhawaii> so do they have to use msn in order to see it
<h00k> ^.^
<szrhawaii> will that work
<h00k> yeah, no firewall problems (my university doesn't block anything)
<h00k> so...it "should" work
<h00k> unless I have to open some ones on my box here to get it to work
<VanessaE> DaSkreech, figured out the printer issue - kde's printer setup util botched the config file.  restored it from cupsd.conf.default and it's fine now.
<DaSkreech> VanessaE: Hoorah! :)
<VanessaE> now I'm fighting with scanner permissions
<VanessaE> (root can access it, but I as a user can't)
<snarkster> add yourself to the scanner group
<VanessaE> already did that (and logged out/in)
<nick_> Does anyone have any idea why when I select a particular app from the taskbar ALL of the windows for that process don't come to the front?
<nick_> most noticeable with gimp, but I've seen it elsewhere. Particularly with input dialogs...
<VanessaE> nick: it depends on the 'hints' that the coder has set
<nick_> it's annoying as all get out:)
<VanessaE> plus your desktop might not be set to group things together
<nick_> how would one set it to group things?
<VanessaE> (mine is explicitly set to do what you hate ;-) )
<nick_> out of curiosity: Why would you want it that way? it's rather easy to completely lose password dialogs and the like. Is there a cool shortcut or something that gets you back to those?
<VanessaE> nevermind - it corrected itself by turning the printer off/on (maybe HAL had to re-detect it?)
<VanessaE> nick: sometimes I don't need to see 99 different dialogs if I'm only focused on one specific one.
<VanessaE> otherwise, no, I have to hunt
<VanessaE> but then again, I'm no power user - it's not often that I have more than 5 or so windows open anyway
<nick_> I'm not even sure how to hunt those down tho. Alt-tab doesn't solve it. If I minimize all windows when I bring the app back up the dialogs are still gone
<nick_> I have to maximize everything and sort of manually move windows around until I find it:)
<VanessaE> Well I also have my taskbar set not to group anything
<snarkster> the dialogs arent gone they are behind the main window
<VanessaE> so even little stuff like the "run program" dialog shows up down there
<DaSkreech> nick_: ctrl+F9 ?
<snarkster> ok im out
<snarkster> night
<nick_> ctrl + f9 does work.... but its still definitely not the behavior I want
<nick_> I want all of a apps windows brought to the foreground when the app itself is selected. Either that or EVERY window to have a presence on the taskbar
<nick_> which would suck, but at least I could get to what I'm looking for
<nick_> it just seems dumb to me that an app can put up a modal dialog that is then gone when brought back to the foreground
<fatmonkey64> ???
<DaSkreech> !!
<DaSkreech> nick_: Depends on the app I would suppose
<DaSkreech> nick_: In any case you can press ctrl+F9 and type the name of the dialog to quiklyget to it
<Pyles17> my intel 3945 wireless card doesn't work, i have the iwlwifi-3945 microcode in /lib/firmware, I don't know what to do. can someone help?
<navetz> guys my ffrost wire wont start
<navetz> it says my version of java might be wrong
<navetz> but its the latest
<navetz> any ideas?
<Pyles17> my intel 3945 wireless card doesn't work, i have the iwlwifi-3945 microcode in /lib/firmware, I don't know what to do. can someone help?
<rohan> hi.. what is the difference between installing flashplugin-nonfree from the repo, and the .deb from this site - http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<twylight> the repo *should* be more reliable
<DaSkreech> navetz: May have to update alternatives
<rohan> infact, i am on 8.04 and by installing that deb i might get flashplayer 10, when the one in repo is just 9.
<twylight> but the .deb would be newer
<rohan> twylight: reliable as in? even it downloads the flash player from adobe site only
<twylight> as in more likely to work without configuration, in my experience
<rohan> twylight: ok, i just noticed - adobe-flashplugin package in hardy repository is up to date and has the latest flash player
<rohan> 10.0.12.36
<twylight> ah
<rohan> infact, the one i downloaded from adobe's page is older build
<twylight> lol what
<twylight> that's interesting
<rohan> but i am surprised - everyone says that for flash you need to installed "flashplugin-nonfree" package
<twylight> I actually haven't seen that happen in a while
<rohan> i never thought the package is "adobe-flashplugin"
<twylight> there are some things that freedom does not apply to
<twylight> for everything else, there's sourceforge
<twylight> :D
<rohan> ah the adobe-flashplugin package is the in partner repository, not the universe/multiverse ones
<rohan> that explains it
<navetz> DaSkreech: where do I do that? adept?
<twylight> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<dwidmann> rohan: I'm not so sure about that. I thought flashplugin-nonfree just fetched whatever the current one on adobe's site was ... seeing as it doesn't actually include anything but a script to download it.
<Pyles17> no help on the wifi? I'm sick of windows but I have to use it to access the internet most of the time. unless, of course, I'm plugged into a wall. thumbs down
<twylight> what chipset did you say you had
<Pyles17> intel 3945 abg Pro/Wireless
<twylight> you are on a laptop, y/n
<Pyles17> y
<twylight> is it an acer?
<rohan> dwidmann: iirc, it has a hard coded version to be downloaded, not necessarily the latest
<h00k> Pyles17: yes, your 3945 should work
<rohan> dwidmann: for some reason, ubuntu-backports people decided to leave flashplugin-nonfree in hardy on 9.x, and not upgrade it to 10.x
<Pyles17> Gateway tablet. C-140 or something like that.
<h00k> Pyles17: I've had 3945 working out of the box since 7.10
<h00k> er 7.04
<Pyles17> h00k: I know it should, but it doesn't
<twylight> ah
<Pyles17> h00k: and it doesn't work on the liveCD either
<twylight> I'm running a similar chipset (dunno if it's the same) on an acer travelmate 290
<dwidmann> rohan: from the flashplugin-nonfree package description, first line, "This package will download the Flash Player from Adobe.  It is a"
<twylight> and this laptop is very kubuntu friendly
<h00k> Pyles17: that's interesting, I really have no idea what to tell you
<rohan> dwidmann: Version table: 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2 0
<rohan> that's what apt-cache policy says
<Pyles17> h00k: it's all good, no one else does either.
<h00k> my apologies.
<Pyles17> I think it might be because it's a school-issue computer. they have a lot of the registry locked down in windows, maybe something they did messed with my ability to connect in linux
<Pyles17> but that's a little far-fetched
<h00k> er, yeah, cause your linux CD doesn't touch windoze registry
<h00k> perhaps some bios setting
<h00k> check that...
<Pyles17> hmmm, i'm not that computer-savvy. how might one check bios settings?
<twylight> has anyone else noticed that ultramodern laptops seem to be incompatible with anything but windows, like the bios has been crippled?
<twylight> particularly laptops that come with vi$ta
<h00k> Pyles17: when you first turn it on, there's some key (depending on manufacturer) that you can press (usually delete, f1, f2)
<h00k> usually says "Enter Setup"
<h00k> in there, you may find something
<h00k> but be careful
<h00k> in there
<twylight> it's usually either f8
<twylight> or delete
<Pyles17> h00k: okay, i thought maybe there was a way to do it while booted
<Pyles17> it's f10 for me
<h00k> Pyles17: negative
<twylight> yeah, don't change anything you don't know about offhand or you might damage something
<Pyles17> twylight: probably, mine was made for vista, but IT put xp on it
<twylight> and laptops are not easy to reset the bios on
<Pyles17> I promise I will be careful
<twylight> mine was made for XP
<Pyles17> I'll be back
<twylight> ok
<twylight> I'll be here
<h00k> Good luck Pyles17
<twylight> think he's gonna break anything?
<dwidmann> Probably not
<twylight> I hope not
<twylight> because I don't know how to help someone unbreak a bios
<twylight> in a laptop
<h00k> reset to defaults
<h00k> heh.
<h00k> if he can get online.
<h00k> to askus how
<twylight> with a desktop it's as simple as popping out the motherboard battery
<twylight> and replacing it after a minute
<twylight> usually fixesit
<h00k> yeah, if he accidentally sets a password or something
<h00k> otherwisehopefully he can just reset defaults if some bad shenanigins goes on
<twylight> not if he sets a password
<h00k> right.
<twylight> if he does that he won't be able to get in to unset it
<h00k> then he's gotta crack it open and find the batt or jumper
<twylight> which is rather difficult and unpleasant with laptops
<h00k> mm hmm
<twylight> luckily, the acer travelmate 290 is very friendly towards linux
<twylight> so is the old IBM thinkpad
<h00k> Thinkpads kick @ss
<twylight> I have one
<twylight> I collect laptops
<twylight> it's a habit of mine XD
<navetz> hummm is there a good p2p application in the kubuntu repos?
<h00k> Konversation + undernet dcc :D
<twylight> welcome back pyles
<Pyles17> h00k: thank you for the wishes of luck, but I found nothing
<Pyles17> twylight: thank you
<Pyles17> I haven't a clue. is it possible that the .ucode is in the wrong place? it's in /lib/firmware right now
<h00k> Pyles17: noooooooooo idea. :D
<Pyles17> h00k: ok, google time.
<twylight> did you say you were using 8.10?
<Pyles17> mmhmmm
<twylight> I've always had problems with 8.10 on laptops
<twylight> particularly when it comes to wireless functionality
<twylight> 8.6 is better for that
<twylight> and my hobby is putting linux on laptops
<Ayabara> I have a kopete chat window on desktop 4, and get a system tray alert of a new message on desktop 1. When I click the notification, the window is moved to desktop 1. Is there a way I can make it switch to desktop 4 instead?
<Pyles17> twylight: lol ok. 8.06 might be what i have to go to, i'm going to try ndiswrapper one more time
<h00k> 8.04?
<Pyles17> h00k: i dunno, now i'm confused
<h00k> blah.  I have to run, I have class at 9am, its 1.25am now, need sleep.
<h00k> Pyles17: The newest long term release is 8.04, grab that and try it
<h00k> Pyles17: did you look at the Restricted Drivers manager?
<Pyles17> h00k: no, but I will
<twylight> kde 4 is ew
<twylight> and d3lphin is ew
<twylight> do not want :(
<h00k> Pyles17: try sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<Pyles17> h00k: ok
<twylight> restricted manager sounds like the title for an adult flick :P
<h00k> Pyles17: then run it, perhaps it'll grab what you need
<twylight> if not, go for the earlier release
<Pyles17> h00k: twylight: that's what I shall do
<twylight> it's either 8.06 or 8.04 that I'm running, I can't remember, I was pretty drunk when I did the install/download
<h00k> dasfffgkjhgdfsa
<h00k> 8.04
<h00k> 8.06 does not exist
<Pyles17> how do i go about running restricted manager?
<twylight> h00k, are you Broderick Parkinson?
<h00k> negative, who is that?
<twylight> my friend's brother
<h00k> aah, nope
<h00k> last name is hook :)
<twylight> you exhibit the same responses as he does
<h00k> Pyles17: it's in..the menu somewhere, I don't remember
<h00k> or sudo restricted-manager
<h00k> from terminal
<twylight> grr
<h00k> twylight: :) I'm not sure if that's a compliment or not
<twylight> it is
<twylight> my download sp
<h00k> cool. thanks:)
<twylight> my download speeds have maxed out at only 500 kbps
<twylight> this sucks
<h00k> Okay, I have to sleep, class at 9am, its 1.32 am
<twylight> usually it's 750
<Pyles17> h00k: good night, I should do the same
<h00k> thanks :) good luck
<h00k> Peace
<twylight> l8r
<Pyles17> good bye
<Pyles17> twylight: i forgot to mention, sometimes it actually recognizes that i have a wireless card but won't connect
<Pyles17> twylight: and on rare occasions it connects. at which point I am tempted to leave it on forever
<twylight> could be a bad card
<twylight> WHAT THE HELL IS AN OCTET-STREAM
<Pyles17> 8 musicians standing in flowing water
<twylight> I love being able to download 11mb in 30 seconds wirelessly
<twylight> it's like
<twylight> yay technology
<Pyles17> I'd say so
<bentob0x> good morning
<bentob0x> when I did the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, I lost my kopete settings
<twylight> I'd suggest using the time machine and backing up the settings before the upgrade, but I don't think that's possible yet
<bentob0x> is there a time machine under Kubuntu?
<Pyles17> lol
<bentob0x> can I go back to 1492 and tell Columbus not to kill the locals?
<bentob0x> would be great tho
<bentob0x> sudo timemachine -b 100 years
<Pyles17> bentob0x: he would most likely just kill you too. but you could most certainly try
<bentob0x> ^^
<bentob0x> or go and watch hendrix burning his guitar live
<Pyles17> yes please
<twylight> that's offtopiclol
<Pyles17> twylight: what if i use the old driver from intel. the one they say is "deprecated" and shouldn't be used?
<twylight> you might void a warranty that doesn't exist, and it might actually work, or maybe it'll just stay broken
<twylight> not like it can get much wors
<twylight> e
<Pyles17> okay then. i shall
<Pyles17> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73733/ i'm scared because i don't know what this means
<twylight> it means you might be in over your head
<twylight> and I don't know either
<RodDev> where did you see this message?
<Pyles17> twylight: http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/
<dwidmann> Those things should be in a stock ubuntu install.
<Pyles17> dwidmann: thanks
<dwidmann> wait, what .... the old ipw3945 driver, why?
<RodDev> yeah it should have installed with ubuntu
<Pyles17> dwidmann: because the new iwlwifi-3945 driver isn't working, lshw -C network shows the card as unclaimed, and if it does decide to work with the card it won't connect
<Pyles17> so i'm trying everything
 * dwidmann goes digging
<twylight> I'm yelling you
<twylight> 8.04
<twylight> *telling
<needhelp> which repository is libdivx4linux at? im kubuntu 7.10
<needhelp> uncommented all deb in sources.list
<needhelp> !libdivx4linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdivx4linux
<needhelp> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pyles17> twylight: I want to stick with 8.10 if i can. if, by the time I go to bed, i don't have it figured out, i'm going to try 8.04
<dwidmann> Pyles17: try looking here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/using-ipw3945-instead-iwl3945-in-hardy.html
<dwidmann> Pyles17: might need to modify it a little bit for intrepid
<Thor> guys, where i can find a how-to or a tutorial about restoring grub ?
<needhelp> how the f i get libdivx4linux in kubuntu 7.10?
 * twylight flurps
<Colonel_Panic> anybody know anything about audio cards?
<Colonel_Panic> I can't get ny inputs to work
<Colonel_Panic> *my*
<twylight> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Colonel_Panic> yeah ARTS is running
<Colonel_Panic> I can play and hear audio and everything like that, I just don't get any input
<Colonel_Panic> I've tried messing with the mixer and still can't get it to wor
<Colonel_Panic> work
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: they're not muted or anything sillly like that are they?
<Colonel_Panic> nope
<Colonel_Panic> this has been an ongoing problem since I first built this machine
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: maybe the easiest solution would be to buy a sound card that worked without issue?
<Colonel_Panic> I installed a replacement audio card because the input on my mobo's onboard sound systemn wasn't wotrking
<Colonel_Panic> the one I installed is an old Creative Sound Blaster Live! Value from like 2000 or so
<amerigo> hello
<Colonel_Panic> do you have any recommendations for well-supported sound cards that are very good for recording?
<Colonel_Panic> I'd like to get the best possible sound card that Linux supports
<dwidmann> Not really, I scarcely ever record anything
<dwidmann> Colonel_Panic: definitely check alsa's website
<Colonel_Panic> OKAY
<Colonel_Panic> alsa's website?
<Colonel_Panic> I
<Colonel_Panic> I'll check it out.
<Colonel_Panic> I want to be ebale to do multitrack recording
<Colonel_Panic> *able*
<Colonel_Panic> I'd also like to be able to type
<Colonel_Panic> ...
<amerigo> i've kubuntu hardy... a program tells me to check browser configuration to execute it. I have firefox and command may be firefox-2 %u but it do not works... How can I find correct command to give?
<Colonel_Panic> check to make sure you don't already have an instance of FF running
<Colonel_Panic> if you do, then kill it and try again
<amerigo> no there is no instance running
<amerigo> i think this operation will work also from console
<amerigo> it is right?
<amerigo> i have copied firefox-2 %u from link on the desktop... but it do no works also from console
<amerigo> thank you
<amerigo> I have solved
<bentob0x> anybody would know a little software in which you would enter the list of domains you have and it will automatically check for renewal etc?
<twylight> nini
<peniel> anyone know of some information on how to install internet explorer on linux and have it websites with activex?
<bdgraue> peniel: don't know about active x but:  http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<peniel> thanks bdgraue, i'm trying that out right now
<dig> !eclipse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse
<Thor> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<peniel> !ie
<ubottu> For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<peniel> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<reanimation> #ubuntu-in
<dek> how do I make krunner open with Alt+Space (just like good old Katapult) ?
<cuznt> !krunner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krunner
<dwidmann> Anybody here have any idea what might cause this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/73778/
<robit> question:does anyone of u have the knowlege or experience with openssl+DigiCert+keyrenewal ?
<ocs> hi. i have changed my monitor and now i see strange values in screen system settings. in addition, i see all the windows larger than they should be... what can i do ?
<lynxlynxlynx> hi, can someone please paste a kubuntu 8.10 lilo.conf somewhere? I didn't install the bootloader on install and now I'm missing some of the fine options
<Bauldrick> hi - Is there a program that'll scan all .jpegs and get info of off them and then organize them in seperate folders (month/year etc..)?
<aziz> i doubt it, but you could write a little script in Python that would do that (provided you know Python.)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Pooh22> Bauldrick: I let digikam do that when I download images from my camera, but in general I agree with aziz; try a script (shell/perl/python/ruby)
<lynxlynxlynx> shell would be quicker
<lynxlynxlynx> you can grab some info via imagemagick
<ActionParsnip> gotta love imagemagick
<Pooh22> Bauldrick: it'd go something like this: for f in *jpeg; do dateinfo = $(exiftool -<option for date info $f | awk somescript); mkdir -p $dateinfo; mv $f $dateinfo; done
<Pooh22> hmm, without spaces around dateinfo's = of course ;-)
<ActionParsnip> wow thats impressive
<Pooh22> I'll be teaching a course for that sort of stuff soon ;-)
<Bauldrick> thanks Pooh22
<lynxlynxlynx> it's -CreateDate btw
<lynxlynxlynx> and '{print $4}' as the gawk command if you're happy with the provided format
<Pooh22> Bauldrick: if you work it out further, note that the use of those variables ($f) should be surrounded with "", to take care of spaces and other weirdness in the file/directory names
<ocs2> hi. i have changed monitor and monitor settings on my system. now, when i start kubuntu i see a disaster instead of the normal screen... what could i do in order to configure the monitor properly?
<jarrel> hey room whats up
<jarrel> hey.... i got an Hp compaq 6720s laptop an i got problems with my Wireless card its not seein it at all what can i do ..?
<ActionParsnip> jarrel: lspci will get you started
<jarrel> ok i will check it out
<ubuntu_> hi there
<ubuntu_> Does anybody know, where the light are?
<Tm_T> ubuntu_: next to door, I guess
<ubuntu_> where are you from?
<ahox> Hi, how can I import an kde3 wallet into kde4?
<ubuntu_> ХЗ
<Tm_T> ahox: do export in kde3 walletmanager, then do import in kde4 one
<ahox> thats a problem, i dont have the kwalletmanager from 3.5 anymore, and I dont find it as a package, neither (i am on intrepid)
<ahox> problem solved, turns out the kwalletmanager 4.1 can actually read the old format
<lynxlynxlynx> so, still nobody with lilo here?
<dwidmann> lynxlynxlynx: not too many of us really use lilo ... seeing as grub is the default and it works pretty well
<lynxlynxlynx> that would explain the lack of search hits
<lynxlynxlynx> did you get a lilo.conf preinstalled anyway?
<dwidmann> lynxlynxlynx: asides from "/usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples/lilo.conf", no.
<Machtin> hey guys.. how can i give my virtualbox-box access to a usb-stick?
<koperton> !virtualbox | Machtin
<ubottu> Machtin: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<koperton> use non free
<koperton> or you will not able to use usb stick
<Machtin> kay, thanks
<||arifaX> Cdrecord hat ungenügende Zugriffsrechte.... unter k3b was kann das sein??
<||arifaX> ..ups sorry english now CDrecord has unsufficient rights... using k3b what could cause that. can't find k3b setup wizard as described somewhere
<amerigo> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Machtin> koperton: still won't work.. do i need guest additions?
<amerigo> !info|developer java
<ubottu> developer java: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<koperton> Machtin: i dunno cuz i am using free version cuz i don't need of winz application on mu linux xD
<amerigo> !info developer
<ubottu> Package developer does not exist in intrepid
<amerigo> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in intrepid
<Machtin> hmm
<Pooh22> does anyone know how to prevent openoffice from interpreting numbers as dates when pasting/typing into cells of calc?
<lynxlynxlynx> preformat them as numbers?
<lynxlynxlynx> the cells i mean
<amerigo> Pooh22: May be that the new sheet have features of data?
<amerigo> dates
<amerigo> or paste special - paste anly what you need
<amerigo> paste only...
<Pooh22> problem is that I want them as strings, not numbers
<amerigo> copy >> paste special >> only number
<Pooh22> but the preformatting did the trick, thnx lynxlynxlynx
<amerigo> yeah
<Pooh22> I preformatted as Text (ooo 3.0 btw)
<Pooh22> I was already using past special, but then I got the text import dialogue (copy from text editor)
<amerigo> problem may be preformatting
<kabotage> what debugging symbols should be installed when dolphin crashes?
<Trae> man I guess it's been 6 months since I've tried KDE, and somewhere along the way a lot of spit and polish has taken place.
<Trae> I used KDE full time for 2 years from say 99-01 and then we parted ways.
<Trae> I think I'm back ;)
<Pooh22> Trae: welcome back then ;-)
<Trae> danke
<Pooh22> just wait until 4.2 gets out
<kabotage> ummm help
<Trae> the only thing that feels odd is...  the desktop icon stuff...
<Trae> I'm not so sure that was the brightest move :)
<Pooh22> Trae: I'm stuck in my kde3 ways, but you skipped all that ;-)
<Trae> hey guys, if I want to bind F1 to a Term... I've always been able to do this... (and could do it in days of old with KDE)  how would I go about this?  [still can easily on Gnome too now]
<Trae> Pooh22: hehe well I try KDE out about every 6 months or so for a week or two
<Trae> Pooh22: eventually something is just where I'm like... "This irks me... :(  and go back to gnome"
<Pooh22> Gnome always irks me in 5 min :-(
<Trae> I've used KDE since KFM 0.0.1 :)
<Trae> off and on mind you
<Trae> who remembers the Jan 1997 launch?
<Pooh22> I was still using afterstep then
<Trae> Pooh22: hehe
<Trae> <-- OctobrX from Themes.org  ftwiw
<Trae> err fwiw
<Trae> Pooh22: Afterstep, wow... the good olden days
<Pooh22> I remember being impressed by fvwm before that
<Pooh22> but memory fades...
<Trae> Pooh22: lol  I remember Carstens (Raster) fvwm-xpm
<DarkSmoke> guys
<DarkSmoke> guys
<DarkSmoke> how do i choose which version of java to use
<DarkSmoke> the open source one or the other you know
<Pooh22> sun java you mean?
<Trae> Pooh22: oh hey did you know how to bind F1 to konsole?
<Pooh22> wasn't that open sourced too?
<Pooh22> Trae: somewhere in system settings - comp adm - keyboard
<Pooh22> kde4 is still somewhat immature in the UI department
<Pooh22> s/UI/usability/
<Trae> hmm
<Pooh22> but it's nice to look at ;-)
<Trae> I've used F1 for a term forlike...  many many years  heck I think I used to do that in eithe rAfterstep or Windowmaker at least
<Pooh22> I always have one at startup (it is started when restoring the session), so I hardly ever need another one
<Trae> aye.... either way you gots to have quick access to your term ;)
<Pooh22> only bother in 4.1.3 is that it doesn't restore my 10-ish konsole tabs
<Trae> ouch
<Trae> that could be a big problem
<Pooh22> that will be in 4.2 I'm tol
<Pooh22> d
<Trae> Yeah I don't understand this keyboard shortcut setup stuff.
<Pooh22> I'm sure there must be a way, but I don't know it (yet)
<Trae> ok... I think I've found it.  but... it's not taking lol
<Trae> keyboard shortcuts > KDE component: khotkeys > Run Konsole
<afeijo> I have firefox 2 and 3 installed, but no matter what I do only version 3 open. How can I use version 2?
<Pooh22> Trae: I don't have that one (khotkeys)
<anubis> Hello, anyone know a good / simple sound recording program?
<Trae> omg... never hit the defaults key
<Trae> it pops up 400 windows
<Trae> I only changed 1 thing
<Trae> and when I hit defaults
<Trae> it launched an assault on me
<anubis> lol
<anubis> Mate do you know a program so i can test if my mic is working
<Trae> hmm
<Trae> krecord used to be it
<Trae> not sure if that is even around anymore
<Trae> audacity
<Trae> it's gtk based but should work
<anubis> cool
<anubis> audacity has recording capabilties?
<anubis> didn't know it really is the best music program ever hehe
<anubis> lol
<||arifaX> solved: when using vmware and enabled physical cdrom. anytime you start burning with k3b it fails because the vms lock the cd after burn started. - solved
<Trae> man... this keybinding is pissing me off
<Trae> Pooh22: heh... little things like this... force me back to gnome :(
<anubis> na man don't do it
<anubis> gnome is more stable but not as functional i find
<anubis> :P
<Trae> when you've hit F1 for a term for 12+ years.... hard to switch
<anubis> Trae do you know of a program that will allow me to attach my digi cam and download the photos to my disk?
<Trae> anubis: well I'm sure you just plug your cam in
<anubis> yeah i did
<anubis> nothing happens
<anubis> :P
<anubis> should it load it like a flash drive?
<Trae> anubis: google for your cam model + the words:  ubnut
<Trae> err ubuntu
<anubis> good shout thx mate
<Trae> anubis: aye :)
<Trae> ok gotta get some work done
<anubis> lets hope my cam is popular enough
<Trae> later peeps.
<anubis> laters man
<afeijo> I have firefox 2 and 3 installed, but no matter what I do only version 3 open. How can I use version 2?
<LjL> afeijo: make sure all instances of firefox 3 are closed, first
<LjL> afeijo: are you on Hardy?
<Dekans> afeijo: launch firefox-2
<Dekans> (maybe)
<ActionParsnip1> afeijo: you could create a symlink in /usr/bin called firefox2 say, which points to the firefox 2 binary
<afeijo> yes, hardy
<afeijo> I will try firefox-2 now
<afeijo> need to close ff3? cant use both at the same time?
<afeijo> it worked, with ff3 closed. Thanks.  Now I need to make java work on my firefox, damn
<afeijo> I try several stuff to make java work
<afeijo> followed sun pages, etc.
<afeijo> created symlink
<afeijo> nothing works
<Dekans> do you have the java plugin installed ?
<afeijo> I have java console 6.0.02
<Dekans> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<afeijo> I think I have, but I will run it to check
<Dekans> exept if you have installed the 64 bits version of kubuntu
<afeijo> package not avaiable
<afeijo> I dont remember if this machine have kubuntu 64 bits
<Dekans> uname -r to check
<afeijo> 2.6.24-21-generic
<Dekans> failed
<Dekans> uname -a instead
<afeijo> hmmm, yeah, x86_64 on that command
<afeijo> so I cant use java? Am I doomed?
<Dekans> so you don't have java plugin
<Dekans> no java plugin for linux 64 platform
<Dekans> but with the openjdk VM maybe you have
<afeijo> and sun about to be sell, there will be no release to 64 in anytime, lol
<afeijo> should I set a VMWARE to solve the?
<Dekans> I'm not an expert in java, but I think you can
<Dekans> try openjdk first
<afeijo> ok
<ActionParsnip1> Dekans: theres iced-tea for 64bit java
<ActionParsnip1> works great over here
<Dekans> ActionParsnip1: thanks, I didn't remember the name
<afeijo> ActionParsnip1: how to install it?
<afeijo> I download and install java 64 bits from sun site
<afeijo> I found this on google: sudo apt-get install java-gcj-compat-plugin
<ActionParsnip1> any one of these that suits you icedtea-java7-jdk     icedtea-java7-jre     icedtea-java7-plugin
<ActionParsnip1> sudo ap-get install <whatever>
<afeijo> damn, now any page with java closes my firefox
<dwidmann> Wow, this is strange ... I've now got some sort of twisted blend of kde3 and kde4
<fabio> hi
<fabio> Im brasilian
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ocs2>  hi. i have made a mistake changing my monitor (and its settings) with another. now, when i restart X, alla the screen si messed up. what could i do to repair ?
<fabio> eu tenho uma lexmark x4550 alguem sabe como fazer essa tranqueira funcionar já procurei em foruns e em todo lugar mas naum enconto driver pra linux
<afeijo> fabio: try #ubuntu-br
<fabio> em qual menu eu mudo pra ubunto br ???
<Pici> fabio: escribe /join #ubuntu-br
<Dr_willis> ocs2,  is this a dvi or crt or lcd Monitor?
<afeijo> fabio: clica 2 vezes aqui #ubuntu-br, no azul
<Pici> afeijo: thanks
<afeijo> Pici: :)
<ocs2> Dr_willis: lcd
<Dr_willis> ocs2,  dvi or vga connector?
<Dr_willis> and what video card?
<ocs2> Dr_willis: i remember that there was a command line utility for repairing these situations... but i don't remember the name
<ocs2> Dr_willis: hdmi
<ocs2> Dr_willis: nvidia
<Dr_willis> for my nvidia card - i normally install/run the nvidia-settings tool
<ocs2> no, i remember that there's an xorg utility
<Dr_willis> a lot of the old x utils are no longer needed/used with the newer auto-configraing X features
<Dr_willis> Is the screen totally garbaged or just wrong res?
<Dr_willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ocs2> thnks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> assuming that info is correct.. it may be out of date
<ocs2> Dr_willis: the screen is totally garbaged
<Dr_willis> You could as a test. sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKEDUP    and restart the X server
<Dr_willis> in 'theory' its supposed to auto configure for the most part.
<ocs2> no... i rememeber that there's an utility for that
<Dr_willis> OR move it. and from the console install/run the nvidia-xconfig tool..
<Dr_willis> i pretty much only use the nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig tools.  since i use twinview and other fancy features
<meywerk> sdg
<DarkSmoke> how do i switch to sun java from the other open java on kubuntu?
<reanimation> #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> DarkSmoke,  i think the !java factoid tells you excatly, you use the update alterantives feature..
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<Dr_willis> yea - that site tells ya. :) thats about all it tells you
<dynae> Hi everyone, I've justed installed ZMUD and it is asking me to turn off the system debugger before it will run. Anyone know where it is and how to do that? I have no clue
<dynae> anyone know?
<Dr_willis> never heard of that befor.
<dynae> running it through wine
<dynae> "For security purposes, this program will not run while system debuggers are active. Please remove or disable the system debugger before trying to run this program again."
<Dr_willis> Sounds like its seeing some 'debug' feature of wine if its a wine app. and trying to prevent cheating...
<Dr_willis> check the wine app database perhaps.
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<dynae> thanks
<oni> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ncfi1013> !Tcl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl
<oni> do you know any vietnamese konversation chanel?
<ncfi1013> does anybody know anything about Tcl?
<oni> and how to get there?
<BluesKaj> !vn | oni
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn
<BluesKaj> oni, you might try #ubuntu-vn
<ncfi1013> does anybody know anything about Tcl?
<Pici> ncfi1013: What about it?
<ncfi1013> what is it, Pici?
<Pici> ncfi1013: its a programming language.
<ncfi1013> Pici, so i wanted to install something written in Tcl, would it hard for me to use it since i am used to gui's?
<Pici> ncfi1013: Depends what you want to install.  Some tcl applications are packaged and are present in the software repositories.
<alexis> cc
<ncfi1013> Pici, aMSN, for example
<Pici> ncfi1013: amsn is in the repositories.
<Pici> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 264 kB, installed size 876 kB
<ncfi1013> ok thanks pici. now what are some reasons why adept installer would keep crashing on me?
<Pici> ncfi1013: That, I don't know.  I don't use adept, or even KDE.
<ncfi1013> wwwwwhhhhhhhaaaaaaattttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no kde! no linux! no kubuntu! what do you use? how do you get by without  it?
<ncfi1013> that last msg was for pici
<Pici> ncfi1013: I didn't say I didn't use Linux.  I use Gnome and cli mostly.
<ncfi1013> pici, oh sorry just kidding anyway it's cool really. what's the difference between gnome and kde?
<Pici> ncfi1013: Its hard to explain.  I just prefer how gnome does stuff over KDe.
<F-3000> Is there a way to test if floppy drive is 100% okay or not?
<ncfi1013> pici: have you used kde before?
<Pici> ncfi1013: A long time ago
<ncfi1013> pici: what would you say to me to convince me to switch?
<ncfi1013> pici: my friend did that to me when i was a windows user, convinced me to swicth from windows to linux
<||arifaX> *joking* certified CPM developer    Copy Paste Modify :)
<F-3000> ncfi1013: Gnome is easier to begin with, than KDE. But if you're already familiar with KDE, I don't know if there's a point with changing - other than there's more GUI-based apps for Gnome.
<F-3000> ncfi1013: Altho, my "there's more GUI for gnome" -argument bases on my experiments between Ubuntu and Kubuntu, so I'm not 100% certain if I'm correct.
<niklauz> j0 how i get vnc via ssh w/ krdc ?
<Andreas_Scholten> hi
<CyborgNRW> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<anc> ada org indonesia di sini?
<anc> hallo...ada org indonesia di sini?
<Pici> !id | anc
<ubottu> anc: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<anc> oo
<anc> bgmn cara install printer canon i255?
<Engelus[work]> здрасти
<anc> tolongindong..
<Pici> !ru | Engelus[work]
<ubottu> Engelus[work]: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<anc> sy perdana neh pake linux
<anc> :(
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<anc> printerku g bisa connect
<Pici> anc: /join #ubuntu-id
<anc> trims/thank you very much
<saleh> hello guys
<saleh> it's my first time, using kubuntu
<saleh> it's cool...
<Nece228> why in kubunut 8.10 xorg uses 10% cpu in idle, and when i open window and dont do anythink it gets on 30%
<trappist> Nece228: run top and see what's doing it
<trappist> Nece228: for me it was knetworkmanager
<Nece228> it is xorg
<Nece228> trappist: its xorg
<trappist> oh, that makes it harder.  that usually means it's something else using X resources.  like, I have an image viewer that causes xorg to report numbers like that.
<Nece228> trappist: hardy with kde 4.1 dont have this problem
<trappist> my intrepid doesn't have that problem either, but then I'm using compiz instead of kwin
<Nece228> trappist: this also happens to ubuntu 8.10
<Nece228> trappist: but i didnt install any updates
<Nece228> trappist: maybe updates will fix problems?
<Nece228> oops im off
<Nece228> bye
<thomas____> hi
<thomas____> was ist
<SlimeyPete> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thomas____> wie geht euch
<paz> hi
<paz> algum brasileiro?
<JontheEchidna> !br | paz
<ubottu> paz: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lucax> is there any patch for correctin the tray icons funny backgrounds bug?
<litb> hello all
<litb> im joining from #kde-devel
<il> please help me..
<litb> my classmate is trying to get going with amarok 2 SVN
<il> il@ilcomp:~$ pon domkom
<il> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/domkom: unrecognized option 'rp_pppoe_ac'
<litb> and he installed kde devel packages for his ubuntu
<litb> but then the cmake file is telling him he needs the mysql-embedded
<litb> and he installed kde devel packages for his ubuntu
<il> whats parametr for name of pppoe-concentartor?
<litb> do you guys know what package he needs?
<il>  <il> il@ilcomp:~$ pon domkom
<il> [21:14] <il> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/domkom: unrecognized option 'rp_pppoe_ac' <il> whats parametr for name of pppoe-concentartor?
<il> ((
<il> ?????? please
<Hydrant> has anyone found intrepid takes a huge amount of memory ?
<il> [21:17] <il> [21:14] <il> /usr/sbin/pppd: In file /etc/ppp/peers/domkom: unrecognized option 'rp_pppoe_ac' <il> whats parametr for name of pppoe-concentartor?
<Dekans> Hydrant: not really
<Dekans> but with Qt3 + Qt4 in memory it would not surprise me
<Hydrant> Xorg seems to be at fault
<Hydrant> plus firefox
<Hydrant> I have 1GB of RAM, which should be enough
<Hydrant> I might have to turn all the fancy junk off
<combili> hi guys
<combili> can anybody help my with my usb modem here...it doesn't want to work
<combili> appreciate the help
<tim> alt+f2 isn't working anymore, nothing happens, a run command window should appear but it doesn't, inpreferences--> keyboardshortcuts its set as global shortcut, using 8.10, kde4
<tim> And Is there a way to lad the main panel(the blackone) automaticly disappear?
<bentob0x> anybody has good links for plasmoids?
<Thor> guys, what is the best sound editor ?
<juanantonio> I am to make a prove with Xubuntu in the other PC, my friends. See you later
<russ> #nicksetup
<TimS> How can I set the default Kernel?
<TimS> The 2.7 kernels don't work for me for some reason, so I have to stick to the 2.6 ones
<nplus> I've got a new Inspiron 1525n laptop and installed Kubuntu 8.10 on it. But when i try to use the Volume Up/Down buttons it only shows a popup with the current volume level and doesn't change it. Is there a fix for that?
<Novalgina2Fast> nplus: try with alsamixer
<estudiante> òjk
<nplus> Novalgina2Fast, yes, I've already tried that and the problem's not that I can't change the volume, but that I can't change it with the dedicated buttons
<bobito> Hey, I want to get more into helping code apps for linux, can anyone point me to a tutorial, or initial resource, for acquiring the source code editing and compiling the default installed games for ubuntu, perhaps nibbles?  Thanks
<bobito> I've only coded a little on windows, and don't really understand what sorta packages and the like I would need for setting up environments on linux
<robinr> bobesponja: typicall you need packages with names like nnnn-dev
<bobesponja> robinr: wrong bob
<robinr> ah, I wrote to bob<TAB> :/
<robinr> well, well.
<robinr> any news on when bluetooth will start again working in kubuntu?
<robinr> ^T
<TimS> !konqueror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konqueror
<TimS> !konqueror
<stephen__> heyy
<bobito> Where can i find source code for the default applications that come with an Ubuntu/kubuntu install?
<bobito> login bobito
<bobito> can anyone hear me?
<ThomasD> bobito: google
<bobito> ThomasD: I've been checking through the FSF and elsewhere, but all I can find are the repository binary packages.  Is there no default place to find such things?
<genii> bobito: You can download the source code with apt-get.  eg:  apt-get source <appname>
<LordCrc> when i use fglrx, i can't get my native monitor resolution working... even if i select "lcd 1280x800" as monitor type manually, it still only goes to 1024x768
<bobito> genii: okay, got it, where did it download to?
<genii> bobito: The directory in which you ran the command
<bobito> genii: Thank you
<bobito> genii: can I keep asking you questions?
<bdgraue> is there an easy way to sync google calendar with kontact/kalendar?
<rjune> bdgraue: that's a very interesting question. please share if you find out, eh?
<bdgraue> if...  yes :)
<genii> Hm. I was going to tell him "yes, if you can put up with lag since I'm working"
<joe_> something's wrong with my computer, it wont let me close firefox, someone please help me???
<SlimeyPete> press alt-f2 and type "xkill", then press return and click on the firefox window
<joe_> everytime i try to close it through ProcessTable (modified) - KDE System Guard it tell's me this Insufficient permissions to kill process 6621
<joe_> i am trying to do the alt and f2 but it wont let me do that
<SlimeyPete> you can also try "sudo kill -9 6621" in a terminal
<joe_> wtf
<SlimeyPete> no alt-f2? erk.
<joe_> ok ill try that
<niklauz> where do i get freenx setup help?
<aslan> hey guys... anyone seen hawkwind lately?
<joe_> ok that did work, thnx very much
<joe_> ^_^
<aslan> !seen Hawkwind
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<ico2__> the .torrent links for the alternate cds are broken.   here: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<ico2__> brb, laundry
<rjune> Has anybody run into problems with KDE 4 on Intrepid where after a period of time your keyboard stops working properly? I'm having a strange issue where I login, everything works fine, then I stop being able to type into the window that has focus. numlock/capslock still work, but it's almost like some invisible window has trapped the keyboard focus
<Administrator> Hello
<thomashome> hello
<thomashome> I was needing some help
<CTShadow> rjune: does Alt-Tab still work?
<thomashome> with the new interpid ibex
<thomashome> I want the new KDE4
<thomashome> edition
<thomashome> on my laptop but
<thomashome> when I install it to start it up
<thomashome> I have to hold down the space bat
<thomashome> sorry bar
<thomashome> I really annoys me
<thomashome> does any of you guy's have a fix?
<thomashome> I managed to install it
<rjune> CTShadow: no
<thomashome> by holding space bar
<thomashome> no fix at all?
<rjune> only keys that seem to work properly are the *lock keys
<thomashome> Do people know
<thomashome> about this error?
<thomashome> h
<thomashome> sorry
<rjune> thomashome: You're likely to get ignored like that. a simple "hey, I'm having this problem" then waiting for a bit would suffice.
<rjune> though at this point kde3 is likely a more realistic choice for day to day stuff.
<thomashome> But I love kde4 on the interpid
<thomashome> and kde4 does not run good on Hardy
<thomashome> it's ok as a testing ground
<thomashome> but's thats's a;; it
<thomashome> was on hardy
<thomashome> sorry kde4 hardy users
<miasma> kde 4.1.3 on kubuntu seems to be seriously broken
<miasma> e.g. i can't even change the user password via the gui. kdm doesn't support wallpapers etc
<thomashome> yes it does
<thomashome> How do you get them moving wallpapers on KDE
<maximilian-schro> hello. does anybody know how to connect with kontact to an openexchange server?
<Archdevil> I am running 8.10 and am not used to working with sudo. can I give root a password and work with su like I am used to?
<CTShadow> Archdevil: You could type "sudo su", then you have root privileges without having to type sudo at every command
<ico2__> Archdevil, also, i think sudo passwd root would do the trick, but ubuntu folks get funny about that sorta thing
<Archdevil> ico2__, CTShadow: thanks. Just been reading a bit about the  login-as-root policy on the ubuntu-wiki. ico2__ , you are correct there
<ico2__> Archdevil, personally i make use of both
<Archdevil> I guess sudo su would do the trick most of the time
<Archdevil> ico2__, how do you mean?
<paolo> hi. is i386 == x86 ?
<ico2__> Archdevil, use sudo su from a Konsole window, or login as root on the console/ssh
<ico2__> *i
<Archdevil> paolo, yes
<Archdevil> ico2__, so you did the sudo passwd root thing. Did it break anything?
<paolo> Archdevil: but... i thought i386 is only a subset of x386 ... isn't it ?
<Archdevil> nope
<paolo> Archdevil: but... i thought i386 is only a subset of x86 ... isn't it ?
<Archdevil> i386, i486, i686 etc are generations of intel procs
<paolo> Archdevil: and if you have to name a 386 CPU (the old 386...) how can you call it ?
<Archdevil> i386
<paolo> Archdevil: and a pentium ?
<Archdevil> indeed i686 has more commands
<Archdevil> let me see
<paolo> Archdevil: i mean: if you have to say that you work on intel cpus... is "i work on i386 processors" a good sentence ?
<Archdevil> pentium is i586
<Archdevil> pentium II and above is i686
<ico2__> Archdevil, no
<paolo> Archdevil: read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386
<ico2__> Archdevil, *no it didn't break
<paolo> This document describes how to install Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty Fawn" on Intel x86 computers ("i386"),
<paolo> so, it seems that this term could be used also for pentiums
<Archdevil> paolo: it means that *buntu is compiled to be able to run on 386-procs and all tose above
<Archdevil> *those
<paolo> i see
<Archdevil> so it has not been optimized for, let's say,  pentium II procs
<Archdevil> ico2__, thanks
<dek> in KDE4, how can I make Krunner open with Alt+Space, just like good old Katapult?
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu Meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<Archdevil> Riddell, what does that mean?
<Riddell> Archdevil: it's a meeting of kubuntu contributors, all welcome, come and watch if you want
<maximilian-schro> hi again. i am currently playing around with kmail a little bit. when i want to reply to an email i want that my signature is above the quote. i managed this already. but how can i make the coursor on the very top of the input field. it sticks always above the quote but under the signature.
<tnew> am i only able to connect to this ubuntu irc?/
<tnew> there is one i want its called swiftirc
<P_> hello
<genii> tnew: If you know the server name like: irc.swiftirc.com     or such, then issue:    /server irc.swiftirc.com                          <- as example
<P_> just downloaded the 8.10 and tried to boot from the cd, but when i try to install after a while the command prompt appears. No graphical interface like in previous versions, is it because it fails or ?
<genii> Yes
<P_> yes it fails to install ?
<P_> i tried ubuntu as well and i got the same problem
<genii> P_: Yes as in the command prompt appears because it is failing to install
<P_> ok thanks
<P_> not sure why, previous version were installing/running fine on my lappy
<P_> maybe the SATA drives ?
<genii> Riddell: Meeting started? Quiet in there
<dek> any newsreader for KDE4? I get a "502 error" whenever I try KNode
<Archdevil> I am looking for a newsreader for kde4 too
<dek> Archdevil: do you get the same error with KNode?
<P_> genii, an idea what I should try ?
<Archdevil> I installed kubutu yesterday and started looking for the reader 20 minuts ago. So no.
<genii> P_: PErhaps during cd menu, F6 and add         vga     before the ---
<baris_> is there anybody working for automtive industry?
<P_> ok i can give it a try, back in a sec, cheers
<gribs> Hi everyone. I'm need some help. After connecting to my home network i must write some comands (with ifconfig). Where i must write it for it automatically work.
<genii> baris_: You have some Kubuntu related support issue which involves the automaotive industry in some manner?
<baris_> no just for discussing about crisis at automotive industry
<genii> baris_: This channel is specific to Kubuntu linux support
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<baris_> ohh ok i am sorry for disturbance
<gribs> Hi everyone. I'm need some help. After connecting to my home network i must write some comands (with ifconfig). Where i must write it for it automatically work.
<genii> baris_: No worries :)
<genii> gribs: To bring the interface up, or do something else ?
<onio> si je te retrouve ici
<gribs> for something else
<onio> je va te corrigir
<onio> pour te faire le sacrifice
<genii> onio: anglis ici excusive
<gribs> interace is working
<genii> !fr | onio
<ubottu> onio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<baris_> is there any 3D CAD package for ubuntu?
<genii> baris_: There are, some are free and so-so, others are not free and awesome
<genii> baris_: CATIA for instance
<baris_> Catia not free i guess
<baris_> thanks
<cotui> hola
<cotui> la sala de ubuntu
<genii> So that everyone is aware: My policy is not to provide support in private message, only by public channel
<genii> !es | cotui
<ubottu> cotui: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cattis> hel
<gribs> Enebody can explain how do some comands with network interface at  loading?
<genii> gribs: You can put the command in someplace like /etc/network/if-up.d/
<genii> Please excuse lag, I am at work and also attending a Kubuntu meeting in another channel
<sourcemaker> how can I settup the http proxy in kvpnc? my profile does not store the settings
<sourcemaker> there is a config file in /etc/ppp/peers/
<sourcemaker> what are the right config paramteres for HTTP Proxy?
<OuaMZoo> bonsoir a tous
<OuaMZoo> j'ai un petit souci à vous faire part. J'ai pas trouvé sur les forums en passant par google
<OuaMZoo> ca concerne un Netgear MA101
<OuaMZoo> et j'arrive pas à le faire fonctionner sur Kubuntu
<genii> !fr | OuaMZoo
<ubottu> OuaMZoo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> has anyone got the latest firefox update?
<billos> ça va être tout noir
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<genii> ActionParsnip: Quite a few french this hour :)
<ActionParsnip> genii: tres bon
<ActionParsnip> genii: have you got the new firefox update?
<genii> :)
<genii> sourcemaker: You are using a global proxy or one only for that app?
<genii> ActionParsnip: Quite possibly, haven't noticed
<ActionParsnip> genii: it seems slicker and was wondering if it was a feature or just my config
<sourcemaker> sourcemaker: I would like a global proxy.. in kvpnc there is a config dialog... but the hostname I enter will not save!
<sourcemaker> genii:  I would like a global proxy.. in kvpnc there is a config dialog... but the hostname I enter will not save!
<genii> sourcemaker: Use instead /etc/environment
<sourcemaker> genii: do you know the config params?
<sourcemaker> genii: proxy-host proxy-port...
<genii> sourcemaker: There is an example here: http://readlist.com/lists/lists.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-users/9/48881.html
<squiggie> 1
<jmichaelx> can anyone tell me what the #$%^ the proper way is to set the resolution on a machine using an Nvidia GPU?
<genii> squiggie: Do you have some Kubuntu support issue you require assistance with?
<jmichaelx> i am having to manually set the resolution on this machine using nvidia-settings every time i log in
<squiggie> genii: ehh, not really. I didn't mean to do that. I'm trying to learn irssi command line irc client and figure out how to join multiple channels. That was a mt.
<genii> squiggie: No worries :)
<ActionParsnip> people still log ni as root?
<ActionParsnip> *in
<ActionParsnip> oh dear
<genii> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately
<ActionParsnip> yes I totally need full system access to run firefox
<cgrongnet> problème de son avec la 8.10 ?
<jmichaelx> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vincent_> hi
<jmichaelx> OK OK, i apologize for the bad language. i finally got the resolution corrected.
<jmichaelx> !hi | vincent_
<ubottu> vincent_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vincent_> tx
<vincent_> haha I understand nothing right now
<newbie447> Hey.... Anyone else having issues with URL clicks in Thunderbird not being transfered to FireFox?
<vincent_> lol
<jmichaelx> ubottu is a pretty friendly guy (most of the time)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Archdevil> I installed libdvdcss.deb but still kaffeine complains that the dvd I try to play an encrypted dvd. Suggestions?
<jmichaelx> not too bright, though
<genii> jmichaelx: Did you run nvidia-settings with sudo?
<jmichaelx> genii: i tried that MANY times, it never worked
<Archdevil> I installed libdvdcss.deb but still kaffeine complains that I try to play an encrypted dvd. Suggestions?
<genii> jmichaelx: eg:    sudo nvidia-settings             ?
<ActionParsnip> Archdevil: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-playback-dvd/
<jmichaelx> genii: yes. it didn't work. what i finally had to do was install and run displayconfig-gtk, and then change the settings in the KDE system settings GUI
<jmichaelx> i miss the old days of just editing xorg.conf manually. at least one generally had a good idea what was going on
<jmichaelx> and i miss the old dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg badly, as well
 * newbie447 is really puzzled about 3 Kubuntu 8.10 issues
<jmichaelx> call me a primitivist
 * newbie447 is also desperate to get his Wireless card working right
<noaXess> there is a tool to fetsch keyboard strokes.. how does it called?
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: I still do it for my nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: xev
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: hey.. good evening :)
<noaXess> thanks.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: its worked so far, no bad thing. I prefer xorg.conf editing
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: what do you do for your nvidia? have you also sometimes problem with the main panel? blinking and so on?
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: newbs are just terrified of their keyboard
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: no, its perfect
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: any tips to get all the power of nvidia
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: intresting you settings.. xorg settings..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: http://pastebin.com/f78c9bb58
<ActionParsnip> way ahead of you
<boris> hello... I'm a newbie with Kubuntu.... some one can give me a hand... it's no so complicated, just a conceptual answer
<ActionParsnip> !ask | boris
<ubottu> boris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ThomasHC> hello
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: what i was running into was that KDE was not paying attention to the changes i was making in xorg.cong... nor listing the resolution modelines i had added
<noaXess> boris: ask not aks to aks
<jmichaelx> this is on a machine running Hardy
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: did you restart x each time you updated it?
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: i sure did.... even rebotted 6 or 12 times just to be sure
<boris> thanks.... the x64 version of Kubuntu... its the better option for a C2D intel Processor?
<jmichaelx> rebooted*
<ActionParsnip> jmichaelx: then you need xorg, intrepid ignores most of xorg, hence all the commented lines
<boris> or just for AMD?
<noaXess> boris: hm thins the normal kubunt fit your choice..
<ActionParsnip> boris: if the cpu is 64bit then the amd64 iso is what you want
<jmichaelx> ActionParsnip: the machine i am running at the moment is running intrepid... and it hardly has anything in xorg.conf at all (iirc)
<ThomasHC> ActionParsnip: not always, x64 does have a fw wproblems
<noaXess> your c2d cpu isn't a 64bit i think
<ThomasHC> *few
<ThomasHC> noaXess: all C2Ds are 64 bit
<noaXess> ThomasHC: right?
<boris> it is... Core 2 Duo its a 63 bits processor...
<ThomasHC> I belive your refering to the Core Duo series, which wasn't
<ThomasHC> *64 boris
<noaXess> ah.. ok.. sorry
<ThomasHC> yes noaXess
<ThomasHC> no problem, we all learned somewhere ;)
<noaXess> late night :)
<ThomasHC> haha
 * jmichaelx wants a 63 bit processor
<ThomasHC> lol
<ActionParsnip> ThomasHC: if the system has >3Gb ram, then 64 bit is advised :)
<ThomasHC> well
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: have you created you xorg from nvidia-settings?
<ThomasHC> x64 does have a lot of problems
<jmichaelx> i should switch to 64 bit....
<ThomasHC> like with firefox
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: commandline or GUI
<newbie447> Can anyone answer a 802.11 NIC question?
<ThomasHC> jmichaelx: It's your choice, if you use it and everything works, great
<jmichaelx> newbie447: just ask
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: CLI al the way
<noaXess> ActionParsnip:  ok..
<ThomasHC> !ask | newbie447
<ubottu> newbie447: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jmichaelx> ThomasHC: i don't think most people are having that many problems in 64 bit, as far as i have heard
<noaXess> ActionParsnip:  add the options manuall y;)
<ThomasHC> ya, it has improved a lot, but hey, you were warned ;)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: indeed
<boris> i have the intrepid x64 version and i fell strange the computer... Its just an impression... but i was thinking to down to i386 version... what you think
<newbie447> Ok... BCM4302 onboard NIC. detects the AP fine, associates fine, but refuses to obtain an IP address. No passwords on router (ALL security was disabled on the AP for testing purposes).
<ThomasHC> if everythign works, boris, then no
<ActionParsnip> boris: id clean install if i were changing architecture
<ThomasHC> ya
<newbie447> Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: it's seams same as mine. but on option.. AddARGBVisuals, i think i havn't..
<ActionParsnip> newbie447: does it work if you use  static ip?
<noaXess> will test it.
<ThomasHC> newbie447: what driveR? ndiswrapper or fw cutteR?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: have also enabled the nvidia-hack :) http://www.linewbie.com/2008/01/optimize-nvidia-video-cards-for-kde-4.html
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: i have an onboard nvidia geforce 6 and works fine
<newbie447> Action: No it doesn't. Thomas: Whatever the driver installer grabbed. Not Ndiswrapper so I'd guess fwcutter
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: mine is a gf go 7700.. onboard in a notebook.. and 1680x1050 screen
<ThomasHC> Aha, then it's fw cutter
<boris> ok thanks to all and good night
<ThomasHC> you may try ndis wrapper, busy now so can't link you to a guide
<noaXess> by boris
<newbie447> I tried ndiswrapper when I was on Hardy, it seemed to load ok but the system never saw the interface (lo and eth0 only)
<ActionParsnip> newbie447: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<newbie447> Action: see my last
<ActionParsnip> newbie447: short answer: broadcom hates linux
<ThomasHC> ActionParsnip: noit anymore
<ThomasHC> They're making drivers now
<ThomasHC> slowly
<ActionParsnip> ThomasHC: really?
<ThomasHC> and not open source, but hey, it's drivers
<ThomasHC> yep
<ActionParsnip> ThomasHC: took their swwet time
<ThomasHC> yep
<newbie447> I'll agree there
<newbie447> perhaps a fresh install of 8.10 vs an upgrade from 8.04 will help?
<ThomasHC> maybe
<ThomasHC> upgrades can be messy sometimes
<newbie447> Well I'm D/Ling the 8.10 cd now, so maybe I'll get lucky
<ThomasHC> good luck
<newbie447> thanx
<ThomasHC> no problem
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: have no done some tests with xorg.. but.. sometimes any panel probem.. like the klipper icon is only half painted..
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: what driver do you have?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: oh, mine does that, i just ignore it
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: aha.. also problem :)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: envyng-qt
<noaXess> ?
<noaXess> i heard about a nvidia driver problem
<eneko> que es esto?
<Archdevil> eneko, speak english
<ActionParsnip> !es | eneko
<ubottu> eneko: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: are you on the latest firefox update?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: jep.. why?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: does it seem faster than say a month ago?
<noaXess> hm.. thats 3.0.4.. i think its faster..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: just checking it wasnt just my config
<ActionParsnip> flash 10 is AWESOME!!
<ThomasHC> mhm
<ActionParsnip> well its a tonne better
<Dr_willis> Unh huh.. sure.. :)
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: i like ff.. cause nice addons and cool themes..
<noaXess> hey Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Soon we will have the FLASH OS! with its own Java Virtualmachine
<noaXess> wasup
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: i like it because if i use opera i cant access domino webmail for my work
<Dr_willis> Ive noticed at Hulu.com flash videos dont work in firefox.. but they do in Opera.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> i use opera mainy, so much better than ff
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: opera seams also to be a nice browser.. but.. it is always with comercials? the free edition?
<Dr_willis> Opera has not had ad's in it for several years now
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<faemir> some of my kde applications don't remember their window size - anyone help?
<Dr_willis> Ive gotten so many extensions for firefox im used to.. i cant just use only  Opera
<ActionParsnip> opera for everyday, ff for sites that dont like opera
<Dr_willis> I do the opposite...
<Dr_willis> FF every day.. and opera for these annoyin flash video sites that for some reason dont like FF.
<Dr_willis> :P
<ActionParsnip> ive not had a site not like ff
<ActionParsnip> !grub > dpf
<ActionParsnip> i just dont like it as its sloooooooooooooooooow
<Dr_willis> Hulu.com and cbs.com both in the last month have stopped playing their vidows for me under FF.. but Opera did work..
<ActionParsnip> but is better recently
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: does it stay on LOADING forever on CBS.com?
<noaXess> grrrr.. on kde3 i had a GUI for convertit.. ot convert any video format to any other video format.. but now in kde4.. i can't find it in mkenu or enywhere.. does anybody know the GUI tool convertit..
<uga> anybody knows of a half-official repo for ooo3?
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  let me test again.. havent tried it in the last few weeks.
<uga> !ooo3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooo3
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: http://www.smorgasbord.net/converting-video-in-linux-using-ffmpeg-and-mencoder/
<uga> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<faemir> uga: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu intrepid main
<uga> faemir: great, thanks
<faemir> uga: try googling next time ;)
<uga> faemir: there's tons of repos out there
<cuznt>  !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<uga> faemir: but most of them aren't too trustworthy
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | faemir
<phubar_> Hiya folks, anyone know a good place to go for sound help. microphone specifically
<ubottu> faemir: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  yep seems stuck at loading....-------->  http://www.cbs.com/classics/star_trek/video/video.php?cid=619493214&pid=SDL_v5g9H3S4quuKOiBwRsjir_GuEPF7&play=true
<uga> faemir: ie, I can even install openoffice packages, but I don't like the default setups
<uga> faemir: I like the kubuntu mods
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: hmm, weird
<faemir> uga: yeh, that's 'official' afaik
<sourcemaker> where can I setup konversation... which programm is used to open url?
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker: http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/webbrowser.html
<sourcemaker> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  the site was working good for a long time..  then they 'changed' it a bit and added commercials.. and its been broken for me under FF - under windows AND linux, ever since..
<uga> sourcemaker: I suggest you use quassel instead
<faemir> I second that
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: i had really a really good gui.. Convert IT or something like this.. there i can create some converting profiles...
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  Opera under Linux does work.. I think it has somt hing to do with how they do the comercials first. then the show..
<sourcemaker> !quassel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassel
<sourcemaker> uga: what is quassel?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: then websearch for that, its not something i do
<ActionParsnip> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): distributed, Qt based, IRC client using a central core component. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu9 (intrepid), package size 2246 kB, installed size 4236 kB
<uga> sourcemaker: http://quassel-irc.org/
<noaXess> i'm on the way.. search deeper and deeper
<Archdevil> can I find a sysinfo script for xchat somewhere in the repos?
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker: pidgin for me :)
<uga> sourcemaker: a new irc client based on Qt4. It has a great search system, and it's server/client based. You can close the client window, and the server keeps connected to irc logging what happens. You can reconnect to the server later on and see what happenned. And tons of new features like showing previews of url pages etc
<sourcemaker> uga: no... I am using konversation with kde4 and when I klick on a url... the url will be open with quanta instead of konqueror
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567016
<noaXess> ha :)
<uga> sourcemaker: you can set the browser in the konversation settings
<noaXess> mencoder GUI
<phubar_> Microphone not working here. searched all over the web and cant figure out why. Anyone here good with that stuff?
<uga> sourcemaker: but I tell you, I suggest you switch to quassel =)
<sourcemaker> uga: now... I can't... there is no settings for this...
<uga> there was. I know I set it
<sourcemaker> uga: in kde4?
<uga> uhm... or was it, ...
<uga> sourcemaker: yes, in kde4
<uga> maybe I set it in kcontrol 3
<uga> kcontrol 3 had the ability to set the default browser
<uga> and konversation used to read that setting iirc
<uga> but there's no kcontrol 3 in kubuntu intrepid =)
<sourcemaker> uga: Am I amaurotic? I can't find... :-)
<uga> sourcemaker: do you have kcontrol from kde 3?
<uga> not sure what the kcm was called
<uga> but I knwo there was a browser setting in kde3
<sourcemaker> uga: I can setup the default application for file types... there is konqueror set
<sourcemaker> uga: or will use konversation kde3 libs?
<uga> sourcemaker: "konqueror" does not exist in kde4... that's the problem
<uga> sourcemaker: you need to set it to custom konqueror full path
<sourcemaker> uga: yes...  it does... :-)
<uga> so that it uses the kde4's konqueror
<Dr_willis> Huh? I use konqueror under kde4...
<sourcemaker> uga: it is working fine for me
<uga> sourcemaker: you still have kde3 konqueror there?
<uga> or kde4 konqueror?
<sourcemaker> kde4 konqueror
<uga> sourcemaker: then do what I said =)
<uga> point it to your new konqueror version 4
<sourcemaker> uga: there is no kcontrol available..
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install konqueror
<ActionParsnip> ??
<sourcemaker> ActionParsnip: konqueror is already installed
<Dr_willis> I dont recall having to manually install konqueror in  8.10
<Dr_willis> :)
<uga> sourcemaker: tough luck. I don't know where the setting was. The problem is konversation is a kde_3_ application and tries using kde_3_ applications and configuration files
<uga> and they don't exist...
<sourcemaker> uga: so not supported :-)
<ActionParsnip> sourcemaker: then try konqueror &
<alexei> hi, I am trying to build qt4 with custom patches. is there a way to restart dpkg-buildpackage if that was terminated at compile step?
<sourcemaker> ActionParsnip: konqueror is working fine for me... but when I click on a url in konversation... the url is open with quanta web development instead of konqueror... (which is set as default)
<uga> ActionParsnip: do you remember where the kde3 binaries went in kubuntu? was it /usr/kde/...?
<uga> ActionParsnip: a symlink might do
<uga> but not sure
<ActionParsnip> uga: yuo could find kde3 from konsole
<sourcemaker> uga: it's not a critical issue for me... I can copy and paste the url and open in konversation directly
<rtg_> Hi.  I just hosed  my intrepid box, by trying to turn on desktop effects.  Now, all I've got is a black screen with a cursor.  How can I turn off the effects from a console login?
<uga> ActionParsnip: there's no kde3 in intrepid anymore, so I don't have it
<ActionParsnip> uga: then i dunno bro
<uga> sourcemaker: you could report a bug on konversatoin
<uga> if package exists, it ought to be supported still
<uga> sourcemaker: I switched to quassel myself, and I'm a happy man ;)
<sourcemaker> uga: I am installing quassel now
<uga> endless  backlogs, unlike konversation
<alexei> rtg_:  search for recently changed configs in .kde: find .kde -mtime  -1 or just mv .kde .kde-hide
<shadowhywind> hay all have a bit of an issue, openoffice is stuck in fullscreen mode, and i can't figure out how to get it out, any ideas?
<uga> shadowhywind: type alt+f3
<uga> you'll see a menu
<uga> under advanced, you can disable fullscreen
<uga> it's a feature in kwin, so it should work for any app
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: uga: CTRL + SHIFT + J
<uga> ActionParsnip: thats' harder to remember though =)
<uga> possibly openoffice only?
<shadowhywind> well the strange part is nither one worked
<ActionParsnip> yep, just got it from the menus
<uga> shortcuts never to forget: alt+f2, alt+f3, ctrl+alt+backspace, and reset =)
<sourcemaker> uga: where we go... quassel installed :-)
 * ActionParsnip throws out a pre-emptive SHABBA!
<shadowhywind> the thing, is i do have a the title bar (file/edit/view... etc) however i don't have the the (minimize/maximize/close titlebar)
<uga> sourcemaker: run "quasselserver" first. Better, in terminal mode. That way, even if you quit graphical session, irc will be logging
<uga> sourcemaker: then "ircclient"
<rtg_> alekei:  .kde under my home directory?
<uga> sourcemaker: soryr, "quasselclient"
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: are you running compiz on nvidia?
<phubar_> anyone know a channel where I can get soundcard/microphone help?
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip: yes, haven't had this problem before
<uga> phubar_: depends on the kind of help
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: add     Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<ActionParsnip>     Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
<uga> shadowhywind: if you use compiz, you aren't using kwin, and thus alt+f3 doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sourcemaker> uga: ok the server is running on my system?  so I can't shutdown my system and receive missed messages?
<ActionParsnip> in options for yuor video card
<phubar_> microphone not working in anything I have checked lots of forums and sites to no availe
<uga> sourcemaker: you'd need to run the server on a different machine for that
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip: allready have that option, hehe i turned off compiz, and openoffice was stuck in maximize mode
<sourcemaker> uga: ok
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: thats all i got
<uga> sourcemaker: you can have multiple clients connected
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: you got both options?
<uga> sourcemaker: so you can connect from home, from work ... using the same server
<uga> and it will store and highlight whatever happenned since your last login
<sourcemaker> uga: I do not own a server yes... work is still in progress
<shadowhywind> ActionParsnip: not sure which one, but i fixed my issue
<newbie447> us
<uga> sourcemaker: the application is changing fast, and they're still in version 0.3
<ActionParsnip> shadowhywind: yep thought so ;)
<uga> sourcemaker: one other thing I like is the buffer view. If you have it enabled, you can see what happens in _all_ channels in a single window
<noaXess> good night all..
<uga> sourcemaker: so you can keep on an important channel, while you monitor the rest in the buffer. If something important happens, you can switch tabs
<sourcemaker> uga: cool features
<uga> sourcemaker: or you can also hide some channels (while they are still logged)
<uga> yes, it's impressive
<uga> somebody told me kde4 integration is coming. So far it's only Qt4
<phubar_> what is the best program to help test my microphone? sound recorder just comes in blank and skype just fails a test call
<uga> phubar_: did you enable all channels in kmix and set recording levels and input?
<uga> settings->configure channels... and enable all
<uga> then on the right hand you'll possibly see red iconned bars
<uga> and something like "input source"
<phubar_> I double click the sound level on the sys bar and turned up volume there but how do I get into kmix?
<ThomasHC> right click> show mixer window
<uga> phubar_: press the button that says "mixer" in the volume bar
<phubar_> :( I dont see a mixer button
<rtg_> alexei:  Well, renaming .kde and rebooting gave me a desktop, but at 800x600 instead of 1024x768
<uga> phubar_: strange. maybe my version which is newer kde 4.2. Try right clicking on the speaker icon
<uga> instead of left clicking
<cbr> kdelibs 4.2 alpha in jaunty?
<uga> phubar_: if everything fails, press "alt+f2", and type in "kmix"
<cbr> are you going to upload the whole 4.2 alpha?
<uga> that should show the mixer
<cbr> cuz that would be SWEET, MAN!
<phubar_> aha kmix showed up when I put kmix in konsole
<uga> good
<uga> phubar_: then now enable all the bars, under settings->configure channels
<uga> the elements that show up depend on your soundcard, but on the right hand you'll possibly get recording inputs and settings
<phubar_> no option for configure channels. only shorcuts and Kmix
<alexei> rtg_:   /etc/init.d/kdm stop then ... start is faster than reboot. 800x600 after login or at login prompt? There are System Settings for user preferences.
<uga> phubar_: uhm, and you don't see any recording inputs?
<phubar_> if I right click the kmix icon I can "Show mixer window" and then there is an inputs tab
<cbr> will kde 4.2 beta1 be uploaded to jaunty?
<Tm_T> cbr: yes
<uga> phubar_: there should be some channels that relate to recording. You need to select the input as the microphone
<Tm_T> cbr: and will have packages for Intrepid too
<cbr> Tm_T: anytime soon?
<uga> phubar_: and rise the level of the recording bar
<Tm_T> cbr: when released and ready
<cbr> i see
<uga> phubar_: recording channels are usually marked by a red icon, instead of a green one
<cbr> nice
<phubar_> They all have a soft red glow around them but if I select then it becomes dark red
<Mamarok> Tm_T: congratulations :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: danke (:)
<Mamarok> Tm_T: boy or girl?
<Tm_T> girl, beauty
<Mamarok> nice :)
<ubuntu_> hi
<phubar_> hello
<uga> hi phubar_
<phubar_> :)
<phubar_> uga: any other ideas?
<uga> phubar_: not really
<phubar_> :) i was afraid of that
<uga> if those are enabled and proper input is selected, it should work.... try checking if arts is running and killing if so, but not sure
<uga> phubar_: each sound card is a world, but I'd bet it's just a matter of configuration
<phubar_> arts?
<uga> killall -9 artsd
<uga> phubar_: advanced real time sound daemon
<uga> now deprecated in kde4
<phubar_> $ arts -k?
<uga> $ killall -9 artsd
<uga> =)
<ubuntu_> :(
<phubar_> whats wrong ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> i don't i cannot install kubuntu in my computer, it have 900 mgz
<writher> Anyone else get terrible noise in KRDC if there is a noise played in their remote system?
<owner> hllo
<owner>   is any 1 here from canada
<owner>  i need help with a msn
<owner> any 1 here from canada
<owner> hello
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<owner> can some 1 help me pls
 * Dr_willis missed the kubuntu related question.
<owner> i need help with a msn
<Dr_willis> a msn? or 'amsn' ?
<owner> amsn
<Dr_willis> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 264 kB, installed size 876 kB
<Dr_willis> Cant say that ive ever used it..
<owner> ok dr willis
<Dr_willis> theres other MSN clients out for linux also
<Dr_willis> !im
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<owner>  yeah wat kind
<owner> no i want the wone that can use web cam
<Dr_willis> use the package maanger and search for  'msn' will proberly find others
<owner> i think only amsn can do it
<Dr_willis> No idea on web cam..
<owner> ok thx
<Tm_T> owner: Kopete handles webcam well
<owner>  it tell  u how to install it but i dont no where to even start :(
<Tm_T> owner: you already have Kopete, if you installed Kubuntu
 * Dr_willis is constantly amazed at people that take Text Based Messenging tools and want to voice/video chat... then take their cell phones.. and want to Txt message everyone...
<Dr_willis> :)
<owner>  does any 1 here knows a bout amsn
<Dr_willis> if you really need specific amsn tech support.. they may have their own msn channel... and a homepage/forums
<Dr_willis>  youve  Not really stated the problem yu are having with amsn..
<owner>  but u say u cant even help mr mr wills
 * Tm_T wonders why not try Kopete
<Dr_willis> You have not stated an actual 'problem' other then ' you need help, and any 1 knows'
<owner> ok thank you
<owner> ok
<Dr_willis> Unless i totally missed it..
<owner>  hold i will the add it told me to go to
<owner>  hold pls thank you
<owner> www.amsn-project.net/webcamfaq.php
<owner>  thats wat it tells me
<owner>  but i dont knwo how to do that
<owner>  dr wells r u there sir
<owner> mr wills
<Dr_willis> You just pasted a list of common webcam problems/troubleshooting tips.  so basically your problem is 'the web cam does not work' is what you are telling us?
<owner>  i pull inthe web cam and it says it nopt working
<owner>  i get the link i hsowin u mr wills
<owner> shown
<Dr_willis> does the web cam work with other programs? like 'cheese' ?
<Dr_willis> not all web cams are supported under linux.
<owner>  chesse?
<Dr_willis> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.24.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 2334 kB, installed size 7140 kB
<owner>  wats chees mr wills
<owner>  do  i gggole that mr ubottu
<owner> gooogle
<Dr_willis> You install/run cheese to see if your webcam works
<Dr_willis>  !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> There may be other tools to use as a test.. but I like Cheese.
<owner>  so do i gggole that mr wills
<Dr_willis> Google what? Its a program in the package manager, you use the package manager to install it.
<owner> oh k
<owner>  where do i find that
<Dr_willis>  Its a program in the package manager, you use the package manager to install it.
<owner>  iam very sorry iam new to this
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Dr_willis> You may want to spend an hr or 2 reading a few Kubuntu/Ubuntu starter guides then. Not sure if any cover kde4 yet however...
<Dr_willis> this is when its often better to start with Ubuntu and gnome, then Kubuntu and KDE.
<owner> ok
<Dr_willis> If you were uysing gnome - then theres a book  out on learning it from ground zero
<Dr_willis> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<owner>  sorry i though this woudl be the place to ask question was i wrong
<Dr_willis> its a little old.. but its still a good read.
<owner> can i just go to add and remove programs
<Dr_willis> Try it and see..
<owner> ok
<Dr_willis> i dont use that  'front end' to the package manager much.. its too dumbed down
<Dr_willis> You could do 'sudo apt-get install cheese' also
<owner>  but i cant go to add and re move prgrams
<Dr_willis> SOme how you managed to isntall amsn, so you apranetly know how to isntall stuff..
<owner>  yes i wen to remove and add
<Dr_willis> Use adept, or the command line i just gave.
<owner> how
<owner>  where do i start 1st
<owner>  do i go remove and stall
<phubar_> do you not know how to use the command prompt?
<karsten> How do I get KDE4 kwalletmanager GUI up as commandline?
<owner> hold pls
<owner>  ok i ned u to go step by step to show me where i can located the files or wat ever u tellign me
<owner> u m,ean run comand
<owner> run comena u mean
<owner> comand
<phubar_> do you know how to open a console?
<karsten> phubar_: <alt><F2> xterm
<owner> if u tell me where to find it onmy pc the i can go there
<karsten> phubar_: Should work on either KDE or GNOME.
<phubar_> heheh thanks and sorry I meant to ask owner
<owner>  i know how to located remove programs
<karsten> phubar_: I know.  I'm sorry you have to ;-)
<owner>  if u tell em excatly whee to located wat ur telling me i can find it
 * karsten wonder's what owner's native language is, or how many typing fingers are missing.
<owner>  nice jokes
<owner>  but nothing is missing
<phubar_> owner: it seams alot of what is being said is going over your head. I think Dr_willis was suggesting you do a little research and maybe RTFM a bit on linux basics
<karsten> owner: What are you trying to do?
 * karsten joined at 15:12 < phubar_> do you not know how to use the command prompt?
<owner>  all i was asking  is how to located some of those  things ur telling me
<phubar_> yes i do
<owner>  my web cam does not work with a msn
<karsten> owner: Considering I wasn't here when the things they were telling you were mentioned:  no clue.
 * karsten wonders what "a msn" is.
<owner>  it  gave me a file where i can go but i just dont knwo how to d program it so i though to come here fo help
<owner>  but no 1 is helping
<karsten> owner: If you're trying to find files/commands on your system, "which", "locate", and "find" are commands you can use.  'man <command>' will give you info on a specific command.  Invoke all of these by typing appropriate commands into a terminal window.
<owner>  amsn is is like msn mesnsnger
<karsten> owner: *WHAT* *SPECIFICALLY* *ARE* *YOU* *TRYINJG* *TO* *DO*?
<karsten> owner: I can't read your mind.
<owner> sory ur typing is to bright
<owner> sorry*
 * karsten mubles something about dim.... 
<owner>  u want to change the colour
<owner>  any how is to bad i cant get help here
<Dragnslcr> owner- you might have better luck in the channel for your native language
<owner>  excuse me
<owner>  iam from canada......... where r u from
<owner> plus ur sill to have bright colour
<Tm_T> owner: english is your native language?
<Dragnslcr> I would guess French
<owner>  all i been asking is how to use web cam wat do u care
<Dragnslcr> !fr | owner
<ubottu> owner: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<owner>  on amsn
<owner>  ur so rude \
<Tm_T> owner: your english is very hard to read, that's what I do care
<owner>  sorry i dont talk to ppl that r rude
<Tm_T> who's rude?
<yessine> hello, all
<owner>  so i will wait until some one smart comes along
<Dragnslcr> That's okay, I don't talk to people that can't type out "people" and "are"
<Tm_T> Dragnslcr: nownow
<owner>  does any 1 knows how to use web cam on amsn
<Dragnslcr> Sorry
<Tm_T> owner: I know how to use it on Kopete, as I mentioned some hours ago or so
<Dragnslcr> I figure if trying to be helpful gets me called rude, maybe being rude will prove to be helpful
<yessine> me too i have the same prob.
<owner>  tm
<owner>  it was not an hour ago either tm
<owner>  u too yess
<owner>  well yes they r rude ppl here so i hope u get help
<Tm_T> owner: roight, hald an hour
<Tm_T> half even (:
<owner> tm.......lol
<owner>  thanks tm
<Tm_T> yessine: what's your issue exactly?
<anubis> Anyone ever see where menu fonts are blurred, like they've been rubbed out so to speak?  This happened to me on a page in Mozilla and ALL THE TIME in Wine.
<anubis> They look "smudged"
<Tm_T> anubis: hmm, wrong kind of "antialisation" ?
<anubis> And of course, illegible.
<radio_guy> Hello all, new Linux and Kubuntu user. Where do I find how to change the compiz fusion settings in KDE?
<Tm_T> anubis: check your antialisation and other font settings first
<Tm_T> !compiz | radio_guy
<ubottu> radio_guy: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<yessine> i like to know how to increase the ktorrent downloading
<radio_guy> ubottu- thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jonah> hey guys. is there not some sync to mobile app for korganiser so i can plug my mobile in with usb and hit sync and it update my calendar on comp and mobile??
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: what mobile phone?
<anubis> Tm_T How do I check that exactly?
<Tm_T> jonah: even
<JontheEchidna> mobile phone?
<JontheEchidna> ah ;-)
<yessine> hello aziz
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: sorry, wrong tabfill
<jonah> Tm_T: sony ericsson k800i
<Dragnslcr> yessine- Settings -> Configure KTorrent -> Network
<Dragnslcr> yessine- there's a download limiter there
<aziz> hi yessine
<yessine> yes
<yessine> and so?
<Tm_T> anubis: I do not know exactly with Firefox, you might get better luck in #ubuntu
<jonah> Tm_T: k800i
<Tm_T> jonah: hmm, I'd say you cannot do it over usb
<Tm_T> jonah: you might try if your phone have syncing ability over the net
<karsten> jonah: What sort of mobile device?  For Palm/Treo, there's jpilot / kpilot / gpilot.
<yessine> Dragnslcr thank you friend......................................................
<jonah> karsten: it's a sony ericcson k800i, and it's got bluetooth but my computer doesn't so i can only use the usb cable
<yessine> is there one site of downloading films????
<karsten> jonah: What's your PIM / calendar app?  Kalendar / Kontact?
<karsten> jo	I'd look for a plugin / channnel for that.  Not specifically aware of Sony / Ericsson integration.
<karsten> jonah: Google sync sony ericsson k800i linux may be a good search.
<karsten> jonah: Note it's one c and two sses.
<jonah> karsten: i've got korganiser
<karsten> jonah: Multisync?
<jonah> karsten: isn't that gtk?
<karsten> jonah: <shrug>  If it works, don't knock it.
<karsten> jonah: Google + KDE.  Maybe kmobiletools
<yessine> is there one site of downloading films friends ????
<amigrave> is there an alternative to kaudiocreator which is not available anymore ?
<karsten> yessine: There's lots.  Try www.youtube.com or www.hulu.com for starters.
<karsten> amigrave: Sound editing?  Audacity?
 * karsten idles
 * jmichaelx hates machines with VIA motherboards
<Dr_willis_> hulu has issue for me in firefox.. opera woks with it however.
<amigrave> karsten: audio cd ripping
<jmichaelx> amigrave: there are a number of CD ripping apps, both GUI and CLI
<azzco> Umm the torrent links for alternate installs is not working. http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download thought I'd just mention it...
<jarrel> i need a good music downloading pakage
<Dr_willis_> depends on what network you wish to use jarrel to some degree
<Dr_willis_> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<jarrel> ok..kool
<Dr_willis_> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<jmichaelx> jarrel: there are also linux tools for downloading from eMusic and amazon.com
<amigrave> jmichaelx: yes but I'm searching one working with kde4 and included in kubuntu
<jmichaelx> amigrave: hmm, there used to be a CD ripper bundled with Kubuntu, but i don't seem to see it installed on this system. there is a good ripper called Asunder that you can download and install from getdeb.net
<Dr_willis_> there used to be a way to have Konqueror show a music cd as a list of mp3/ogg/wav files in the file manager also
<Dr_willis_> :)
<jmichaelx> amigrave: from my experience in k/ubuntu, some rippers can rip some CDs, and some can rip others. i am not sure why exactly, but i often have 3 or so different one. generally at least one of them will rip any CD i come up with
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: yeah, that is another good way.i am almost forgetting about Konqueror these days... it is not in the best of shape
<Dr_willis_> cant say that ive ever seen a cd that grip couldent rip...
<Dr_willis_> but i dont buy many new cd's :)
<Dr_willis_> I cant stand dolphin.. but now a days i tend to use rox-filer
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: yeah, i use both Asunder and Grip, and USED to use Konq a lot for ripping
 * Dr_willis_ is old.. and dosent buy new    music. :)
<ubuntu_> poland polska :) jest ktoś
<Dr_willis_> last 'new' cd i bought was One by Weird al.
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> i buy a lot of new music, but i generally download it
<Dragnslcr> The only CD's I buy are Weird Al
<jmichaelx> amigrave: there used to be Kaudiocreator, i believe it was bundled with KDE, but it sucked for the most part
<Dr_willis_> seen/heard a few new 'to me' bands at last.fm - but i dont really listen much to music.. its just background noise to me now a days
#kubuntu 2008-11-19
<jmichaelx> interesting. since we are on the subject, i just inserted a CD into a ROM drive that needs to be ripped, and.... nothing happened
<amigrave> jmichaelx: kaudiocreator was doing the job fine for me. I tried using dolphin with kio audio slave but it's buggy. Going to try asunder. THanks
<_-teal-_> i am getting a strange error when i boot... should i discuss in channel or by /msg?
<jmichaelx> Kauiocreator appeared to have one major flaw to me, and that was that you could not increased the bitrate above 128 for the music being ripped... if there was a way, i never discovered it
<Dr_willis_> i doubt if i could tell the differance :)
<Dr_willis_> i rember  when ripping an audio cd to mp3 was a several hr task... :)
<jmichaelx> hmm, i put this CD into my drive, and it is not auto-mounted in KDE4. let me check another CD
<_-teal-_> when i boot i get "Cannot allocate region 0" error on my USBs ... but they seem to work after boot... any ideas on what may be wrong, or how to get rid of the error?
<jmichaelx> ok, i tried a 2nd CD. same thing. lol
<jmichaelx> i like KDE4 in many ways, but it is just so far from truly being ready
<_-teal-_> when i boot i get "Cannot allocate region 0" error on my USBs ... but they seem to work after boot... any ideas on what may be wrong, or how to get rid of the error?
<jmichaelx> i guess CD ROMs have to be mounted from the command line in kubuntu intrepid?
<_-teal-_> when i boot i get "Cannot allocate region 0" error on my USBs ... but they seem to work after boot... any ideas on what may be wrong, or how to get rid of the error?
<Dr_willis_> gee.. ask it more often.. i dident catch it the first 5 times... :)
<Dr_willis_> Ive never heard the term region used with USB  stuff.. heard it used with DVD Videos
<Dr_willis_> jmichaelx  one normally does not mount audio cd's
<jmichaelx> _-teal-_: it's OK to repeat your question, but once every 15 minutes would be far more acceptable
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: one DOES normally mount CDROM drives, as far as i know, but maybe i should just say that the contents of the CD are not viewable in any of my file managers
<phubar_> is there a command to tell you what version of linux you are running?
<Dr_willis_> check with the mount command.
<Dr_willis_> phubar_  lsb_release -a
<Dr_willis_> My cd data disks get auto mounted. at leat under gnome.. Not tried it in kde4, there is that mount-gizmo-plamsmid for kde4
<_-teal-_> i've tried googling, but most people are getting the same message, but related to their video card.  The message has something to do with PCI, but i can't seem to narrow it down... the devices that the message indicates are the USB controllers, as indicated by `lspci`
<phubar_> ty Dr willis
<_-teal-_> phubar_: cat /etc/motd
<_-teal-_> phubar_: unless you've changed it
<jmichaelx> hmm, /dev/cdrom does not exist
<_-teal-_> Dr_willis_: any ideas? anything info i can give to help figure it out?
<Dr_willis_> _-teal-_  is this message part of some actual problem?    or just a message scaring you?
<_-teal-_> jmichaelx: should be /dev/hdc (or sda) something like that...
<Dr_willis_> jmichaelx  i noticed on some machines the links from /dev/cdrom to the proper device are wrong
<jmichaelx> _-teal-_: i am dealing with a CDROM, not an HD
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: hmm, that may be what i am dealing with here
<Dr_willis_> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Dr_willis_> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-11-18 18:16 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<_-teal-_> Dr_willis_: well as far as i know it's not a problem... i seem to have full function, but the system thinks there's a problem, so i'm inclined to beleive it... ?
<Dr_willis_> theres warnings... then theres WARNINGS!... then theres "Danger! Will Robbinson!" warnings. :)
<jmichaelx> ls -l /dev/cdrom gives me 'ls: cannot access /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory'
<Dr_willis_> id there a /dev/scd0 ?
<jmichaelx> lol , now amarok is crashing whenever i try to fire it up. maybe i am needing to reboot.
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: no, there isn't
<_-teal-_> Dr_willis_: it seems to be a pretty big problem with apple hardware... most of the things i've found were people using apple ibooks or older laptops...
<jmichaelx> brb
<_-teal-_> Dr_willis_: but most people were doind something wrong, had something set wrong... and most people were having trouble with the graphics card in older versions of the OS...
<Dr_willis_> But but... apples... are Perfect! :)
<_-teal-_> so i haven't found any solution... just people figuring out what their bonehead mistake was, and it's all unrelated...
<_-teal-_> their hardware is great...
<Dr_willis_> well - thats their claim at least.
<_-teal-_> i just put kubuntu on my ibook G4 1.42 GHz ... runs like a champ, battery lasts forever... now that there is finally a way to get the Airport Extreme card working... i love it..
<Dr_willis_> I got an iMACDV-DoorStop. :)
<_-teal-_> imac DV?
<Dr_willis_> Yep.. rember from years back the multi-color all-in-one-with-a-15inch monitor machines?
<Dr_willis_> Fruity Colors.. :)
<Dr_willis_> replaced later by the 'i-Looks-like-a-lamp' versions...
<_-teal-_> my aunt has one like that... also a door-stop...
<Dr_willis_> then Apple decided to drop the PPC CPU later....
<Dr_willis_> Apple does have an Interesting History.
<_-teal-_> i've got the G5 imac... they added isight to the imacs like 2 weeks after i got it, then went to intel chips soon after...
<Dr_willis_> Linunx on my PPC Imac - dosetn work very well.. it works.. but the monitor is like 4 characters to the left.. and i never could get it adjusted right.. since the imac 'monitor' adjustment tool was software based.. and with no Apple OS.. no adjustments..
<_-teal-_> i got no problem with my ppc machines... the problem i have with the macs is the OS... it's pretty, and very useful, worlds better than M$Win... in my opinion anyway... but there's a lot of things you can't do with it... like installing terminal apps is a pain...
<Dr_willis_> Plus with like 256mb ram... its better as a doorstop. :)
<_-teal-_> i'm thinking about kubuntu for my imac too, but i'm nervous... i gotta see how things go with this one for a while, and i gotta figure out how to use my ipod with this OS...
<BluesKaj> 'evening all
<wallabee> how can i open the task manager in kubunutu?
<_-teal-_> my ibook's got 1.5Gb ram and the i mac's got 2Gb
<Dr_willis_> My latest $500 laptop came with like 4gb ram. :)
<Dr_willis_> Gotta love Holiday Sales..!
<_-teal-_> but... so no one knows anything about the region 0 error for my USB?
<_-teal-_> i'll be going back to 'regular' hardware when these 2 machines are no longer viable...
<_-teal-_> i also have a hacked together headless debian machine... it's righteous...
<_-teal-_> which log file will contain boot messages?
<Dr_willis_> My Headless server.. became the "hooked to the tv so i can watch videos" and be a fileserver machine. :)
<wallabee> how can i kill a process in kubuntu? please and thanks
<_-teal-_> that's where mine's headed... it sits right under a 32" vizio with VGA input, so it's a no brainer... i need to get a small wireless keyboard...
<_-teal-_> and the cables...
<_-teal-_> mouse too
<BluesKaj> i just use a TiVo , it can draw media from all the pcs on our network
<BluesKaj> and vice versa
<jmichaelx> OK, in Amarok, it shows the path to the CD ROM drive as being 'cdda:'.  This is new to me. Amarok can see the CD, and so can Asunder, but it doesn't seem to show up in dolphin or konqueror
<_-teal-_> but... here's the thing... anyone know about using the apple bluetooth keyboard under debian? that is the smallest lightest keyboard i can find...
<Dr_willis_> Im waiting for them to start making TV's with Media-player-mini-pcs in them. :)
<_-teal-_> buy a mac mini... run linux on it... hook it to the TV... they're small and pretty decent...
<_-teal-_> BluesKaj: an actual Tivo machine?  what model?
<colton_> I have kubuntu installed, but what if I wanted to change from using version 3.5 to version 4.1? could I just install it or are there any complications?
<Dr_willis_> You dont hear much about mac-minis any more.. saw some in the stores the other day.. sort of all by theirselfs in the corner..  :)
<Dr_willis_> I got plenty of old laptops i could use if i wanted.. but The wife uses the Wii to play her videos in the living room.
<_-teal-_> yep... they're so into pushing the iphone, ipod touch, and the latest ipods...
<_-teal-_> that's where their real money is...
<wallabee> wii for videos eh?
<_-teal-_> wii with DVDs?  i've heard of this...
<_-teal-_> tell me how!
<Tm_T> Dr_willis_: _-teal-_: -offtopic
<Dr_willis_> Not DVDs
<_-teal-_> mp4?
<Dr_willis_> video file server.. and the wii browser.
<_-teal-_> is it a modification?
<Dr_willis_> see orb.com :)   No mods
<Tm_T> Dr_willis_: _-teal-_: -offtopic
<jmichaelx> i just do not get this new (to me) behavior for CDROMs. wtf is 'cdda'?
<jmichaelx> and where is cdda?
<_-teal-_> CD Diital audio
<_-teal-_> er... digital
<_-teal-_> ?
<jmichaelx> _-teal-_: amarok is showing the path to my music CD as being 'cdda:'. i have no idea what this means
<Dr_willis_> jmichaelx  when ya pop in a cd.. check the dmesg command, see if any info about the drive shows up?
<_-teal-_> Dr_willis_: which log file contains boot messages?
<jmichaelx> i just mention 'wtf', and look who shows up
<abcde2> quick question here: I want to listen radio online with kaffeine, it pops up the error "Codec package is already installed" when I fed it the url. Anyone knows what the problem is?
 * jmichaelx ^.^
<Dr_willis_> _-teal-_  never really noticed..
<wallabee> just need to know how to kill a process in kubuntu 8.10
<BluesKaj> _-teal-_, a series 2 plain jane model
<Dr_willis_> wallabee  kill command, or killall command, or xkill, or proberly a dozen other ways
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: i get a bunch of Buffer I/O errors
<Dr_willis_> jmichaelx  ew... thats not good..
<jmichaelx> on device sr0
<abcde2> oops, any pointer on how to fix that kaffeine error?
<|DarkSmoke|> guys
<BluesKaj> _-teal-_, the trick is in the python apps called pyTivo and shell scipt written for the Tivo that are available for all 3 major OSs
<|DarkSmoke|> what prog can i use to convert an divx/avi to dvd
<|DarkSmoke|> mpeg2/vob
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: Buffer I/O error = very bad?
<_-teal-_> Nov 18 18:21:28 ibook kernel: [    0.120274] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0001:10:18.0
<_-teal-_> Nov 18 18:21:28 ibook kernel: [    0.120299] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 0 of device 0001:10:19.0
<_-teal-_> that's from kern.log
<_-teal-_> ?
<_-teal-_> 0001:10:18.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid USB
<_-teal-_> 0001:10:19.0 USB Controller: Apple Computer Inc. KeyLargo/Intrepid USB
<_-teal-_> from `lspci`
<_-teal-_> any ideas?
<jmichaelx> _-teal-_: i hate to do it to ya, but...
<jmichaelx> !paste | _-teal-_
<ubottu> _-teal-_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_-teal-_> 2 lines? really?
<|DarkSmoke|> i want something graphical BluesKaj
<Dr_willis_> Means nothing to me other that its a  warning message.. if the system works..  why worry about it.
<_-teal-_> i'm obsessive compulsive?
<Dr_willis_> Sounds like an APple User...
<Dr_willis_> :) did i say that outloud?
<Dr_willis_> :P
<_-teal-_> no... you're so right...
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: would a Buffer I/O error 'possibly' indicate some faulty hardware?
<Dr_willis_> jmichaelx  could be.. dirty cd/lense/drive/loose/cut cable..
<jmichaelx> this machine is only a month of so old
<jmichaelx> or*
<Dr_willis_> i had an ide cabvle with a little bitty 'cut' on one edge.. cutting 1 wire...
<Dr_willis_> took me forever to find that.
<Dr_willis_> Sharp case edge had just nicked it..
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: but then, interestingly, i can play music from CDs from this drive... it's just that nothing shows up in file managers
<Dr_willis_> with a file manager.. audio cd's normally do NOT show anything..
 * jmichaelx is perplexed
<Dr_willis_> We discussed those addons for Konqueror that did let them show files as 'wav/ogg/mp3'
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: since when? i have always been able to see the contents of a music CD from konquerer or nautilus or dolphin
<Dr_willis_> one normally does not mount audio cd's  - data cd's yes..
<Dr_willis_> jmichaelx  they are using some addons  to show the tracks then.
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Blues-Man> i have a problem with bluetooth on kde 4 due this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/280997
<Dr_willis_> try accessing them without the file manager.. ie: from the terminal.
<Blues-Man> but i can't pair device anyway with rfcomm
<Blues-Man> how to deal with that?
<Dr_willis_> I dont even have an audio cd to test...
<Blues-Man> i put rfcomm.conf and hcid.conf like a debian pc where bluez is working and I can pair devices
<Dr_willis_> jmichaelx  thts proberly what that cdddb: thing was earlier.. a kioslave that got the cd/trackinfo from the internet and showed the tracks as 'files'
<Blues-Man> so how to use bluez for pairing and making /dev/rfcomm* device ?I put all the stuff in the correct way but maybe KDE starts something
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: i guess i have learned something new
<Dr_willis_> jmichaelx  :) i stated this earlier.. but i guess i wasent clear.
<Dr_willis_> the way kde uses those KIO-Slaves is very handy.. but can cause.. confusion.
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: you were clear, but i didn't believe you :-)
<aljosa> is there a repository that tracks/contains packages for current kde 4.2 trunk?
<JontheEchidna> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE for more
<Dr_willis_> I think that dvd-videos disks dont get mouunted either by the media players..but i could be wrong on that.. never really checked into it.
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis_: so is it likely that these same kio-slaves are just not functioning at this point in kubuntu intrepid?
<Dr_willis_> Its possible
<Dr_willis_> kde4 is still a work in progress
<Dr_willis_> Im not in kde4 to check.. and i got no audio cd's handy either.
<Dr_willis_> i know that gnome tries to auto play all this stuff forme..
<Dr_willis_> BUT still you should be able to run a cd player and play the things
<billyd> KDe seems to be actually in a beta state
<jmichaelx> kde4 being a work in progress is putting it lightly, but i guess it is coming along
<jmichaelx> billyd: or alpha
<billyd> you're being charitable
<jmichaelx> i do like it, but there is a fair bit of functionality missing, as we all know
<jmichaelx> OK, to prove Dr_willis_ point, the contents of the CD does show up in nautilus... just not in konqueror or dolphin
<_-teal-_> Dr_willis: where do i enter kernel parameters (like pci=) and once i figure out the correct one to use where do i enter it so it's used by default?
<_-teal-_> Dr_willis_:
 * jmichaelx wonders what a reasonable amount of space is that one should allow for the root directory
<billyd> I got an old Dell work station 340 loaded with SUSE 10.1 and I aslo got a 386 8.04 CD that I could put in there, but until I'm satisfied with 8.10, I'll leave SUSE in it
<billyd> Main thing is to find a PCI video card that understands LCD monitors
<billyd> LED
<_-teal-_> Dr_willis_: ?
<Dr_willis_> _-teal-_ >?
<Dr_willis_> Brad? Marsha! Janet!
<_-teal-_> Dr_willis_: where do i enter kernel parameters (like pci=) and once i figure out the correct one to use where do i enter it so it's used by default?
<jmichaelx> "There's a story, of a lovely lady......."
<Dr_willis_> _-teal-_  /boot/grub/menu.lst has a spot for them.. read the comments carefully
<_-teal-_> and what about to try them out? at what point in the boot do i specify them?
<Dr_willis_> You can edit the kernel boot options from the grub menu. (hit e)
<_-teal-_> mmm... i don't think i'm using grub...
<derrick> hey
<Dr_willis_> Grub is the wonder tool of the ages.:)
<Dr_willis_> _-teal-_  i have no idea what bootloader Macs use.. sorry.
<_-teal-_> ppc uses something else... forgot what it's called...
<Dr_willis_> I dont rember what ppc machines use for a bootloader..
<|DarkSmoke|> hi
<|DarkSmoke|> is there any prog to convert avi to mpeg
<|DarkSmoke|> gui
<|DarkSmoke|> qt if posible..
<matt____> How can I rip to mp3 320 in k3b for kubuntu 8.10/
<matt____> What do I need installed?
<Dr_willis_> why do you need  a gui if a single command can do it.. :)
<matt____> Dr_willis_: You talking to me buddy?
<Dr_willis_> mencoder and ffmpeg can convert.. BUT an avi file is a container.. while i think mpeg is a codec..
<Dr_willis_> matt____  i just use grip to rip audio cd's :)
<Dr_willis_> Never tried the latest k3b features of that.
<matt____> Dr_willis_: I tried grip..I seem to like k3b..it's nice and fast. easy to setup in suse, but I need something else installed here I believe.
<Dr_willis_> It seems these cd burning apps are getting  the feature
<Dr_willis_> 'enhancements' of nero. :) ie: so much stuff.. that often dosent work..
<Dr_willis_> matt____  I DO recall there being some extra package for k3b to fully support mp3's
<Tm_T> k3b-mp3 ?
<Dr_willis_> do an 'apt-cache search k3b' :)   that sounds right Tm_T
<matt____> Dr_willis_: I've installed all the extracodecs and stuff listed there.
<bazhang_> !info libxine1-ffmpeg
<ubottu> libxine1-ffmpeg (source: xine-lib): MPEG-related plugins for libxine1. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.15-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 383 kB, installed size 860 kB
<matt____> bazhang_: Me?
<bazhang_> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang_> check there matt____ ^^
<Dr_willis_> I tend to do 'shotgun' installs and install about anything  that even seems related... :)
<Dr_willis_> But i dont even have an audio cd handy to test k3b ripping features
<azzco> I'm downloading a alternate install cd atm. For the last 3 releases or so I have not been able to use the system after installation due to graphics drivers. Is there any way to ensure that a certain driver is used before installation finishes?
<Dr_willis_> what video card?
<karsten> Dr_willis_: I tend to do minimal installs (well, for Debian, Ubuntu's a different animal w/ its default desktop tasksel), and add in the stuff I can't live without.  Works out to about 1600 - 2600 packages most of the time regardless
<azzco> GeForce 7600 GS MSI
<Dr_willis_> Normally one caninstall the nvidia drivers from the command line if you want..
<Dr_willis_> I seem to recall seeing 7600 often being a problem card... Not sure why..
<azzco> Yeah but thing is that the virtual terminals are also corrupted
<Dr_willis_> I dont own one.. , but my 5500, and 6800, and 8800 all work great in 8.10
<Dr_willis_> Of course it seems with 8.10 a LOT ofpeople have had nvidia issues. :(
<ubuntu_> bonjour
<azzco> Okay hopefyully I'll have beter luck with this release then. I've noticed the error trying to install fedora as well.
<rtg_> alexei: I hosed myself completely.  I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thinking it would redetect my video card and monitor, and now it won't even boot.  The boot messages stop at 'checking battery status'.  Looks like I go to square one and reinstall.
<jabrroa> ooo ouch
<jabrroa> thats what i would do
<ubuntu_> ici on pqrle francais
<Dr_willis_> Hmm
<Dr_willis_> i dont see how xorg.conf being missconfiured would cause that..
<Dr_willis_> azzco  for the vt's beung currupted.. i often disable the framebuffer, and splash screens and it helps those.
<surplusxmas> Looking for a good GUI mass file renamer. Any suggestions?
<Dr_willis_> I just use qmv, and no its not gui. :)
<Dr_willis_> but it depends on what you are exactly doingto the names I guess...
<Devourer> Whenever ever a 3rd window of Firefox opens FF freezes.
<surplusxmas> Dr_willis_: I just want to rename my music to have a consistent naming scheme.
<surplusxmas> 01 Song Title.ext
<dwidmann> surplusxmas: try krename
<surplusxmas> Thanks dwidmann. :)
<dwidmann> surplusxmas: or perhaps amarok
<surplusxmas> Ah, yeah, amarok may have some use in this.
<colton_> Does anyone know how I could change the directories in kdevelop to include some headers that aren't there by default?
<clayX> in dolphin, i want to share a folder, and it says 'you need to be authorized to share folders'.  how do i authorize myself to do so?
<JontheEchidna> clayX: if you run dolphin by tying "kdesudo dolphin" you should have the proper permissions
<Dr_willis_> Err...
<Dr_willis_> Im not sure thats the proper way to do that..
<Dr_willis_> the group sambashare i THINK is what group a user needs tobe in enable to share directories on the fly like that.
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<Dr_willis_> clayX  is this your initial user thats trying to do this?or some extra added users?
<phubar_> anyone know of an program that lets you easily adjust webcam brightness and contrast lvls?
<Dr_willis_> Personally I edit the smb.conf and let all users have their Homes as a share..
<clayX> i am the only user
<clayX> i want to share /media to my xbmc
<Dr_willis_> clayX  its possible its a bug in dolphin. check your /etc/group file and seeifyour user is in the sambashare group
<clayX> i don't see /etc/group
<Dr_willis_> a user cold not share that anyway
<clayX> i see /etc but not group
<clayX> what?
<Dr_willis_> a user cant share a system dir
<Dr_willis_> that cold be bad
<clayX> hmm
<Dr_willis_> manuallt make the share  in smb.conf
<clayX> i'm new with linux.  i have 4 hard drives i want to share my data out with samba/smb, the drives mount to /media
<Dr_willis_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Dr_willis_> its doable
<GGoby> Hi all...
<clayX> i would hope so :)  thanks a lot
<phubar_> webcam is super dark anyone know an easy app to adjust systemwide webcam brightness / contrast
<Dr_willis_> you also may need to be sure the samba server is installed.. and you could just edit the smb.conf and share /media/ it maybe better tohave 4 shares.  one for each Mounted drive
<GGoby> New to the newer version of KDE interface....I can't figure out how to move my panel from left to center or right...or change the length..anyone advise?
<Dr_willis_> GGoby  use the 'cashew' at the right side.. it canenable some mode where you can adjust the size and location
<Dr_willis_> its a little... weird..:)
<GGoby> Dr_willis_: Ok thank you...
<GGoby> Dr_willis_: Now that is wild...
<dwidmann> Speaking of things, I managed to compile kde 3.5.9 in intrepid last night (wasn't a picnic)
<Dr_willis_> GGoby  yea its sort of like how you set margins in a word processor.. :) i think
<GGoby> Dr_willis indeed...I like it though...would be nice to have right click at least tell you about the cashew...
<Dr_willis_> I cant even figure out how to get the clock to be 12 hr format...
<Dr_willis_> :)
<GGoby> Dr_willis_: Now I find that hard to believe.... ;-)
<Dr_willis_> of course it was a pain in the old kde also....
<GGoby> Dr_willis_: You don't still add the ph prefix or whatever it was?
<Dr_willis_> For now.. i am using Gnome and 'jwm+Rox-Filer' on my machines... I will wait a while for kde4 service pack 1 :P
<Dr_willis_> GGoby i cant even find where to set the time/date format..
<GGoby> Ahhh
<Dr_willis_> I havent looked  lately however. :)
<Dr_willis_> Id be happy if the clock widget had a check box for it..
<Dr_willis_> Perhaps i want 24 hr format in most apps.. but that CLOCK i want am/pm :)
<walbert> Hey there... the tabs on all of my gtk+ applications (especially firefox) seem a little too short for their contents.  Is there anything I can do? (up-to-date kubuntu 8.10)
<GGoby> What is the name of the bot here? kubotu??
<JontheEchidna> ubottu and kubotu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about and kubotu
<JontheEchidna> lol
<GGoby> JontheEchidna: Kewl....yeah figured it out...
<Dr_willis_> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<GGoby> Thanks though..heheh
<walbert> Anyone?
<Dr_willis_> Tey look fine here..
<walbert> hrm
<walbert> under appearance in system settings, what settings do you have for GTK Styles and Fonts?
<Dr_willis_> actually.. i just rembered.. Im in gnome right now.. :) so that may be why they look fine..
<Dr_willis_> Other box  is kde..
<Dr_willis_> :P
<walbert> ha
<walbert> okay, then
<Dr_willis_> heh-- its late...
<GGoby> I'm running Kubuntu in a virutalized environment...NAT has assigned a network ip of 192.168.2.X, my LAN is running on 192.168.1.X with a 255.255.255.0  I want to learn how to setup a NFS server in Kubuntu and be able to access it from my 192.168.1.X network...how would this be done?
<Tm_T> !away > Dedi
<ubottu> Dedi, please see my private message
<matu> hi
<matu> alguien sabe en donde esta la lista con los drivers de video?
<karsten> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JediatNight> katu : Kein espanol please
<JediatNight> *matu
<karsten> JediatNight: Bu shu schpanish si'l vous plait, da?
<Cannoli> hey there
<Cannoli> if a terminal says that apt-get is not a command, how can i download the apt-get program?
<karsten> Cannoli: sudo apt-get
<Dr_willis_> I imagine (hope) your path is wrong..
<Cannoli> yea i get an error
<karsten> Cannoli: You're probably running apt-get as your normal (non-root) user, for which apt-get isn't on the path.
<JediatNight> cannoli: I need help in understanding what that means :/
<Cannoli> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<Dr_willis_>    /usr/bin/apt-get
<karsten> Cannoli: Check that, it's in /usr/bin
<karsten> Cannoli: Are you *sure* you're on your ubuntu / kubuntu host?
<karsten> Cannoli: Otherwise, try:  "which aptitude"
<Cannoli> no im not
<karsten> Cannoli: Run 'lsb_release -a'
<karsten> Cannoli: ... and or tell us what host you're on.
<Cannoli> im on backtrack
<karsten> ??
<karsten> What's backtrack?
<Cannoli> 3
<dennis__> hi
<Cannoli> lsb_release -a is not a command
<Cannoli> :(
<karsten> Cannoli: You're not on an Ubuntu host.  What's 'uname -a' tell you?
<Cannoli> Linux bt 2.6.21.5 #4 SMP Thu Apr 10 04:23:56 GMT 2008 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5250  @ 1.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<Pici> Cannoli: Backtrack is not Ubuntu
<karsten> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackTrack
<Pici> Cannoli: Try ##linux or their support channel if you need help with that distro.
<Cannoli> oh ok
<Cannoli> srry for the inconvienence
<karsten> Cannoli: What Pici Said.  Either find a Backtrack Linux support channel, or install Ubuntu,.
<tboxmy> why does the external laptop display on 8.10 have flickering problems?
<Cannoli> alrighty. thanks for the help. sorry to bug ya
<tboxmy> how to make it go away?
<karsten> tboxmy: Could be lots of stuff.  What's your GPU, what's the external monitor, how have you configured it?  For starters, check your cabling and seating.
<karsten> tboxmy: If you're using any sort of KVM or docking station, check all connections there as well.
<tboxmy> its working fine on 7.10 till I installed 8.10
<h00k> tboxmy: I actually saw a post.......on how to fix it.
<h00k> tboxmy: unfortunately, I have no idea how.
<h00k> tboxmy: or where that was.  but it /is/ out there
<tboxmy> its a direct connection to a Likom monitor. same problem with Epson projector
<karsten> h00k: Recall any useful Googling keywords?
<tboxmy> am looking out but none on 8.10
<h00k> standby, I'll see if I can find it
<tboxmy> however, 7.10 was working perfectly fine.
<cameri> why every time i start kubuntu, my desktop screen goes back to some screen size, instead of the last one i configured?
<matt____> I can't get soundkonverter to recognize any audiocds, any reason why?
<h00k> tboxmy: it had something to do with xrandr I believe
<matt____> I can't get soundkonverter to recognize any audiocds, any reason why? OR...what is the easier way for making 320 mp3?
<h00k> tboxmy: which graphics card do you have?
<jarrel> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG any can help me here
<tboxmy> found that its a bug
<tboxmy> h00k: lspci output
<tboxmy> h00k:
<tboxmy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<tboxmy> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<matt____> I can't get soundkonverter to recognize any audiocds, any reason why? OR...what is the easier way for making 320 mp3?
<courtjesterg> so i've been trying to play yoville app from myspace can never get past the start menu using firebug i come up with this
<courtjesterg> Permission denied to call method Location.toString
<courtjesterg> [Break on this error] undefined
<courtjesterg> GET http://api.msappspace.com/opensocial-api-v1.svc/JSON/opensocial/VIEWER/profile?opensocial_surface=canvas&ts=1227064008957&detailtype=BASIC 259msMyOpenSp...Engine.js (line 269)
<courtjesterg> POST http://api.msappspace.com/proxy/relay.proxy?opensocial_authtype=SIGNED&opensocial_token=3BMlgW/SGnQ3HM+e35hwWNqsOgZo60ysmbtEs+WUcrAHieuWKrxvmR/wUVPdqKMpCnxpR2j0mT+g/FTRhXj/8yIZpPi9ZpFSsWI+cLzYXMo=&opensocial_url=http%3A//yoload.zynga.com/ms/index.php 4msMyOpenSp...Engine.js (line 332)
<courtjesterg> Permission denied to get property Location.toString
<courtjesterg> [Break on this error] if(typeof deconcept=="undefined"){var de...bject;var SWFObject=deconcept.SWFObject;
<Cannoli> !autodep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autodep
<courtjesterg> it worked fine in windows with firefox
<Cannoli> what is an autodep?
<tboxmy> thanks all, the projector problem fixed by stoping the xrandr services
<GGoby> I am reading the wiki on restricted formats..there isn't anything there for 8.10 Kubuntu or Ubuntu...where can I find updated information on installing flash etc..?
<mister-tea> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mister-tea> I dunno if this helps
<jabrroa> hello
<mister-tea> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jabrroa> haha those bots crack me up lol
<jmichaelx> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jmichaelx> !manners | jabrroa
<ubottu> jabrroa: please see above
 * JontheEchidna doesn't see how jabrroa was being impolite...
<jmichaelx> he was mocking the bots!
<JontheEchidna> or those who use them :P
<jmichaelx> lol
<jmichaelx> those who use them deserve to be mocked
<JontheEchidna> ubottu: sic em'!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sic em'!
<jabrroa> WTF!!
<jabrroa> haha lol
 * JontheEchidna goes off to bed
<GGoby> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<DarkriftX> anyone here know how i mark something as spam for spam assasin (in kmail)? it shows spamassasin 39% chance its spam and id figure there would be a method to report it (its a paypal phishing email)
<jabrroa> hehe
<jabrroa> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jabrroa> lol
<DoubleD> can anyone tell me why I should stay with 8.10 KDE4.1.2? Or should I go with 8.04 KDE 3.5? I'm a noob and I need some guidance.
<mister-tea> DoubleD:  go with your heart
 * mister-tea is still on 8.04
<DoubleD> mister-tea: I haven't used 8.04.. I started out fresh with 8.10 and KDE4
<zhuzi> 源设为main sever。硬件驱动点激活怎么还没反应呢
<mister-tea> how noob are you, coming from xp or vista?
<DoubleD> I'm already having issues (known) with cmake. I'm not enjoying that KDE never remembers any panel layouts.. the desktop folder box is annoying
<mister-tea> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<DoubleD> .. Vista was the last,. I've been around since msdos 6.11 though
<mister-tea> personally I like 8.04 it's stable and very few issues
<DoubleD> I've tried a pile of different distros.. The last one I gave up on was gentoo but I'm really enjoying kubuntu besides these few things with kde4
<mister-tea> I've tried many also kubuntu is my favorite
<DoubleD> I've been reading piles of forum posts about everyone's experience with KDE4 and for the most part it isn't really living up to it's name (yet)
<mister-tea> this box runs ubuntu 8.04 my other is kubuntu, yes 8.10 has many issues at the moment
<DoubleD> I like the eye-candy.. blame M$ for that particularly vista.. It's pretty but not functional. But really what am I going to lose if I go back to KDE 3.5 and 8.04?
<mister-tea> if you aren't comfotable in linux it's not for you
<mister-tea> 8.04 has great eye candy too
<mister-tea> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<DoubleD> well that's what I mean. compiz and emerald
<Pyyhekumi> Grat. I just installed this newst Kubuntu, and it didn't use second graphic card. I now have only one screen in use, and two just black (the other graphic card). What could I do?
<Pyyhekumi> Great
<DoubleD> I've got an 8800gtx it's just flying in kde4. But I've got random plasma crashes on start-up.. amarok plugin's aren't really functioning.. There just seems to be a big list of everything that hasn't been incorporated yet
<DoubleD> what do you mean by 'comfortable with linux'.. is that a comparison to my dependency on a GUI to operate it?
<mister-tea> no I mean can you trouble shoot your own bugs?
<Devourer> Has anyone here used recordmydesktop?
<DoubleD> I can read, the kubuntu community is huge. So far I've been able to track down and resolve and issues I've had
<DoubleD> any*
<mister-tea> that's what I'm saying you may be happier with a more stable release
<mister-tea> from what I've heard the bug reports are many in 8.10
<DoubleD> so how about KDE4 in 8.04? is that any different?
<DoubleD> or is that irrelevant?
<Devourer> It's working fine for me so far.
<mister-tea> I dunno because I never upgraded
<DoubleD> oh okay.. is there a particular reason why you haven't yet?
<mister-tea> yes I fear the bug issues will mess with my box and that one I share with my wife
<Devourer> What bugs?
<DoubleD> ah. yes.. the wife.
<Devourer> They may be bugs that have nothing to do with what you do.
<mister-tea> this box won't run kubuntu for some reason I have yet to determine
<Devourer> It's run Ubuntu?
<mister-tea> Devourer: he said he is experiencing some
<Devourer> DoubleD, what bugs?
<DoubleD> Devourer: I simply tried to compile an SVN vers of KMess today and due to the messy handling of prefix's with cmake I'm stuck.
<DoubleD> Devourer: forgive me, I'm really new. Two weeks in 8.10
<mister-tea> htis box yes runs ubuntu but bear in mind I built it from parts from dumpsters and roadsides
<Devourer> DoubleD, oh. What's KMess? Messenger?
<DoubleD> Devourer: ya I can't live without MSN
<mister-tea> !kopete
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<Devourer> DoubleD, yeah, I've had issues compiling KDE4 on Kubuntu.
<DoubleD> I iggin hate Kopete
<Devourer> DoubleD, some reason I think the directories on how Kubuntu is set is different than what cmake expects.
<Devourer> set up*
<mister-tea> sorry
<Devourer> Yeah, Kopete is... I don't know.
 * mister-tea likes kopete
<Devourer> Pidgin was nice.
<DoubleD> Devourer: yes exactly and I guess since I ran ./configure than tried to use cmake something is set with cmake that won't recognize anything I put in the command line which results in a perpetual error
<coreymon77> erm
<coreymon77> mercury messenher anyone?
<Devourer> Never heard of it.
<coreymon77> i useit on all 3 oses
<DoubleD> Mercury is ugly as sin
<Devourer> I just use Gmail's built in messenger now. I wish it had MSN though. :o
<coreymon77> who gives a rats butt what it looks like
<coreymon77> it works well
<coreymon77> and it gives me continuity over the three oses that i use
<DoubleD> I just came from vista, cut me some slack.
<Devourer> Well, sometimes looks are linked with how usable it is.
<coreymon77> not with mercury
<coreymon77> its granted not the prettiest im out there
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!
<coreymon77> but it works well
<Devourer> With Kopete I think so. I hated those popup things.
<Stompzi> use bitlbee  = continuity across os's ;)
<coreymon77> i use it on windows, macos and linux
<DoubleD> I tried mercury and it lasted maybe 10 minutes. I would rather use kopete
<DoubleD> aMSN was 2nd to KMess
<Devourer> Everytime I got a message a stupid message would say, 'LOOK! YOU GOT A MESSAGE. DO YOU WANT TO REPLY?'
<Devourer> DoubleD, Hotmail has in browser support of MSN. ;0
<mister-tea> you can change those settings
<DoubleD> Devourer: but MSN Live's web page throws an incompatible browser error with firefox from 'nux. you have to click a continue link to get to your mail
<DoubleD> Devourer: I also didn't realize they had http messenger directly from M$ though.
<Devourer> DoubleD, there are many other messengers.
<coreymon77> best online = meebo
<DoubleD> Devourer: I've tried them all.. Meebo is a good online one. I've used before when I was working in a call centre for a bit
<DoubleD> Emesene has potential but it isn't very usable
<DoubleD> too much reliance on plug-ins to do things it should in the first place
<Devourer> DoubleD, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miranda_IM
<Devourer> Ooo
<Devourer> Doesn't work for *nix.
<DoubleD> I actually tried playing with Miranda when I was in windows land
<Devourer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_instant_messaging_clients
<Devourer> Browse through.
<Devourer> Don't forget, Wine exists if you're desperate.
<DoubleD> that page is already in my bookmarks
<coreymon> my suggestion is, dont put so much emphasis on looks
<Devourer> I'm still trying to figure out the Cmake problem...
<coreymon> this isnt the new vista of crap
<Devourer> Yeah, looks don't bother me. Usability is my main concern.
<DoubleD> Call me shallow, but everything should look nice.. We're not in the 50's/60's anymore. Robyn's Egg blue isn't a very popular colour anymore
<Devourer> DoubleD, lolol...
<Devourer> DoubleD, well, it takes a lot of time to create a decent UI.
<DoubleD> KMess is promising.. It's clean, simple, and few visual modifications to stem some creativity
<Devourer> DoubleD, what errors are you getting?
<Devourer> DoubleD, and why compile? Why not just get a binary?
<DoubleD> I've got a post on kmess forum if you want to look. I kind of lost interest at the end of the post but here's the link: http://kmess.org/board/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3461
<DoubleD> I was trying to give the SVN a shot.. I've got the binary installed already but I wanted to see what the new features were
<Devourer> DoubleD, did you 'For example, make sure you have the KDE 4 devel packages installed.'
<DoubleD> ya everything is installed
<DoubleD> if you look in the parent folder of that forum one of the first posts is a how-to for it.. I followed that guide only to be told about cmakes peculiarities w/ kde4
<Devourer> Looks like a lot of work. I'm too lazy.
<Devourer> I spent two weeks trying to compile KDE4 and I still didn't accomplish that.
<Devourer> Something is up with cmake.
<DoubleD> sounds like my last attempt with gentoo.. that was when kde4 was only an idea though
<Devourer> SConscript. :)
<DoubleD> ?? I'm lost.. What's SConscript?
<Devourer> It's like cmake, another build tool.
<Devourer> But, instead of using... weird configuration files, the script files are all Python.
<Devourer> So, it's pure Python I think.
<DoubleD> ah see, I'm on the bottom of the curve for all this
<Devourer> Google seems to take an extreme liking to Python.
<DoubleD> how so?
<Devourer> They use SConscript to build Chrome.
<DoubleD> have you used chrome?
<Devourer> And they just use Python everywhere.
<courtjesterg> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Devourer> Yeah, Chrome is nice.
<Devourer> Firefox doesn't look too hot in KDE4.
<DoubleD> really? I couldn't get used to the complete minimalist attitude of it
<Devourer> Why use more when you can do they same amount of work with less? :)
<DoubleD> Devourer: ya.. I had to mess with the GTK themes and a new skin to make it look half decent..
<Devourer> Probably another reason why Google loves Python.
<DoubleD> I guess I'm stuck on having menu's and hierarchical bookmarks to no end.
<Devourer> Minimal language.
<DoubleD> hmm no wonder mister-tea was giving kopete a sales pitch
<Devourer> DoubleD, why have bookmarks when you can search? Lol.
<Devourer> DoubleD, yeah, I noticed that too.
<Devourer> I mean, I've used it. It's alright.
<Devourer> Some thing bothered me a little bit.
<Devourer> things*
<DoubleD> I tried. I didn't really give it much slack. I immediately was stumped with the interface though
<Devourer> Yeah, the interface...
<Devourer> I want recordmydesktop to work. :'(
<Devourer> I just have a few questions.
<DoubleD> I've never even heard of it.
<Devourer> It's quite an amazing screencasting software.
<DoubleD> ya I'm in their documentation now
<Devourer> Why?
<DoubleD> just to see what it is.. I've never heard of it before
<Devourer> Oh, I thought you meant your name was in there... lol.
<DoubleD> oh lol.. no sorry
<Devourer> It's nice, except... If you move the mouse too fast it'll flicker...
<Devourer> Not like Camtasia or Camstudio... which I think doesn't make it disappear...
<DoubleD> does it have a default fps it records at?
<Devourer> It's not a major problem.
<Devourer> I don't know the default FPS but, if I bump it up to 50 FPS or 100 FPS it starts to look nice in the videos.
<Devourer> But, when I was doin' 100 FPS before, my CPU was goin' bananaz. I could hear the fan buzzing as hard as it could.
<DoubleD> haha
<Devourer> But, now it doesn't do that. Or at least I haven't noticed.
<Devourer> Or... it did that when I was viewing the video with VLC.
<DoubleD> hmm, just out curiosity what are you recording?
<Devourer> But... I saw a guy use recordmydesktop and he has little purple swirly things around his mouse to make it more noticeable and I want to know how to do that, and also... he could get it to zoom in. I need the zoom for Youtube.
<DoubleD> Sounds like features of Compiz Fusion to be honest
<Devourer> I'll probably make tutorials that I can't find on Youtube.
<Devourer> DoubleD, really? ooo.... Do you think it does the zoom thing though?
<DoubleD> ya I'm positive
<Devourer> DoubleD, that would explain the purple thing then.
<DoubleD> just a sec I'll see if I can find the plugin page for it
<Devourer> I remember being able to zoom with... but that was in Gnome.
<Devourer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZDI0rDzJUc
<Devourer> Yeah, it's that zoom.
<Devourer> Does Compiz work with KDE? :o
<DoubleD> http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Plugins/Showmouse
<DoubleD> you can install it with apt (thats how I installed it anyway..)
<Devourer> DoubleD, how can I enable it? And does it have the zoom thing also? :o
<Devourer> DoubleD, I'll probably also record a virtual box'd Win XP as well. I tried recording Tremulous with recordmydesktop but it was kind of laggy... Maybe if I put in this new video card I have that'll fix that.
<DoubleD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<DoubleD> whats tremulous?
<DoubleD> VirtualBox is nice software but if you're using it with the window-less feature there's a workaround you need to get it to work with Compiz running
<Devourer> DoubleD, FOSS game based on ioquake engine, which is derived from the Quake III Arena engine.
<Devourer> DoubleD, windowless is weeeird. It's not like what I expect.
<DoubleD> I could see it being handy if you were used to the taskbar and everything being at the top. Then you could have the start bar at the bottom but I can't stand it being cluttered.. I usually only run cad or pokerstars from virtual box so I don't mind leaving it in a window
<DoubleD> atleast with the guest additions installed you don't have to release the mouse everytime you click in the O/S window
<Devourer> Pokerstars? O.o
<Devourer> Yes. Guest additions is nice.
<DoubleD> I love poker..
<DoubleD> well.. I guess gambling and poker
<Devourer> Haha.
<Devourer> I might get into card games... if there is competition.
<Devourer> I might enjoy the strategy.
<DoubleD> when you can win money based on your ability of playing it's always enticing
<DoubleD> unfortunately I'm a professional loser
<Devourer> Lol.
<Devourer> I'm not addicted to money yet.
<DoubleD> I didn't even know that was possible. How old are you?
<DoubleD> sorry. not to be rude by any means
<DoubleD> actually I suppos that is a personal question. You don't need to answer.
<Devourer> DoubleD, Compiz destroyed all of my desktops. :(
<DoubleD> ya.. you can fix it
<Devourer> Now I have a billions apps on one desktop.
<DoubleD> run 'ccsm'
<Devourer> I'm 19.
<Devourer> I was busy understanding Compiz.
<DoubleD> alright. I don't feel so bad. I'm 24. I build houses
<Devourer> I do nothing. :|
<DoubleD> once in ccsm go to general settings, 'horizontal virtual size' = 4
<DoubleD> ah, get a job ya bum!
<DoubleD> I'm in trade school until the middle of december so I have plenty spare time right now to mess with linux. Otherwise I'd be stuck in windows land
<DoubleD> unfortunately my lack of experience in linux means you either have to restart your session or run 'compiz --replace' after changing that setting
<Devourer> Hmmm...
<DoubleD> ya it's kind of irritating when it doesn't work right awaay
<Devourer> True. :)
<DoubleD> I spent two days trying to get my desktops back
<Devourer> I wonder if Compiz ran smoother than KWin.
<Devourer> Regular Ubuntu ran pretty nicely.
<DoubleD> I could be wrong but I think compiz works on top of kwin
<Devourer> Maybe.
<DoubleD> i should really hit the sack though. Ihave to get up in a few hours for school.. I imagine I'll be idling here tomorrow night if I decide to go back to 8.04.. I'm downloading the iso tonight just in case
<Devourer> omg motion blurrr
<Devourer> Almost froze me. :o
<DoubleD> what do you have for a vid card?
<Devourer> Some integrated thing.
<Devourer> I have a ghetto Radeon with 128 MB onboard RAM but I don't know how much that'll help.
<Devourer> I should install it sometime.
<DoubleD> it would be a lot better than any onboard POS.. anyway I'm out of here. I'm not sure where you are but it's 12:17am here.. I have to get up at 5:30am.. ;(
<Devourer> I'm an hour behind.
<Devourer> And that blows for you.
<DoubleD> oh well.. nothing a couple red bulls in the morning won't fix
<Devourer> Lol, I have Vyvanse to do that for me.
<DoubleD> I've never even heard of it
<Devourer> Now you have.
<DoubleD> lmao.. ADHD meds.
<Devourer> ;)
<DoubleD> isn't that supposed to calm you down though
<Devourer> More like help focus.
<Devourer> Helps you focus by waking you up. O_O
<Devourer> 8|
<DoubleD> ha.. well take it easy. Goodluck with compiz.. I had to rename .kde once because something messed up my config.. might'be been compiz so keep that in mind
<DoubleD> later
<Devourer> Laterz.
<Devourer> Omg... I'm zoomed in all the way in compiz... and I can't make it zoom out. :|
<Devourer> I accidentally set my resolution too high, how can I bring it down in the settings?
<binMonkey> i'm not very good with networking.  my firestarter lists a blocked connection form 192.168.0.1.  that's my router isn't it?  why is that being blocked?
<GGoby> Where can I find the GUI interface for setting up a NFS server?
<GGoby> !NFS
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Cannoli> how can i install a program that is a .tgz format?
<pyrosanltd> hello ?
<genii> Cannoli: Do you know that Kubuntu has many programs available to be installed from the package manager, and did you look there already for the specific program you are trying to install, instead of going the arduaous way first tie out?
<genii> pyrosanltd: Yes, we're alive. Somewhat :)
<pyrosanltd> chuckles awesome
<pyrosanltd> well I have an interesting issue with my workstation running Ibex
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pyrosanltd> I am dealing with completely random hangs on my system, I would like to know what I need to do to trouble shoot it aside from the usual memtest
<tictric> moin, kpilot has disappeared in intrepid and I accidentially purged it when I was cleaning up my installation after the upgrade
<Cannoli> well i got a .tgz file and i cant figure out how to install it.
<tictric> is there a recommended repository for it?
<genii> Cannoli: What program or so is it supposed to be? You might be able to just use Add/Remove instead of messing with .tar .tgz etc
<Cannoli> well i kind of want to do it through commands and stuff so i can try the commands on a different distro
<pyrosanltd> to uncompress a *.tgz file
<genii> pyrosanltd: Did you check some logs. like /var/log/messages   and also the rsult of command: dmesg  ?
<pyrosanltd> yes and Nothing un-usual is there
<pyrosanltd> the system seems to behave as if nothing has happened
<genii> Cannoli: Is it supposed to be abinary in there or source code?
<Cannoli> binary
<genii> Cannoli:    tar -xvzf filename.tgz
<Cannoli> ok, then make?
<genii> Cannoli: binary means no make
<Cannoli> oh ok
<genii> Cannoli: source means ./configure,make, make install     etc
<Cannoli> ok so i wanna do the source too. so i ahve the source now. how would i do that
<genii> pyrosanltd: I'm too tired right now to think much about where to start on the diagnosing for unspecific issue... maybe ask nicely in #ubuntu-devel for debugging tips or switches to use on running
<genii> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Cannoli> ah ty
<genii> Cannoli: Try to get debian or ubuntu sources, or you'll get a lot of dependency and path mismatches
<pyrosanltd> Thank you genii take care
<genii> pyrosanltd: You too :)
<ThomasD> Hi, how can I see what groups a user belings to? commandline ;-)
<stdin> ThomasD: type "groups" :)
<ThomasD> stdin: thanx
<tboxmy> why i cant drag dolphin files into the gallery2 applet?
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> does anybody of you work with racoon/IPSEC?
<Ayabara> can I make kmail only show mails from my inbox as unread in the tray icon?
<g33k_gir1> I can't access my usb/removable devices anymore. I get the following error: A security policy place in prevents this sender from sending this message to this recipient, see message bus
<g33k_gir1> configuration file (rejected message had interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" member "Mount" error name "(unset)"
<g33k_gir1> destination "org.freedesktop.Hal")
<g33k_gir1> anyone?
<tboxmy> what did u d b4 this?
<IcyPolecat_> .part
<highvoltage> Hi Kubuntuers (sorry if that's the wrong term)
<highvoltage> I'm back to trying out KDE after years of using Gnome
<highvoltage> how do I change the colour of the panels? I couldn't find a setting for that in the settings manager
<highvoltage> I'm using KDE4 on Intrepid.
<zhuzi> any Chinese here ?
<PriceChild> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<glade88> highvoltage: right click on desktop->Desktop settings->desktop theme
<glade88> does anyone use powerdevil? how to get a systray icon for powerdevil?
<highvoltage> glade88: thank you, I was looking for it under appearance and colours under system setting
<highvoltage> *settings
<glade88> highvoltage: np
<zhuzi> no one in #kubuntu-cn ...
<glade88> zhuzi: #ubuntu-cn
<DaHopi> hello :)
<zhuzi> thanks
<DaHopi> What have i to do, if i want to use all of my 4GB RAM on a i386 Ubuntu with Intel Core2 Duo? i had already compiled a kernel with Core2 processor family and 64G feature.. but it doesnt work.. still have 3,3G... :(
<highvoltage> Kubuntu 8.10 is awesome.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DaHopi> hmm no help in sight.. :) is there a irc channel, where i can maybe get more help?
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: wassup?
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: What have i to do, if i want to use all of my 4GB RAM on a i386 Ubuntu with Intel Core2 Duo? i had already compiled a kernel with Core2 processor family and 64G feature.. but it doesnt work.. still have 3,3G... :(
<DaHopi> 64 Bit Ubuntu wont run on my Core2
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: course it will
<ActionParsnip> let me websearch
<DaHopi> k.. thanx..
<ActionParsnip> is it a 64bit core2 chip?
<DaHopi> mmh i dont think so... this is my lshw output:
<DaHopi>           product: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
<DaHopi>           vendor: Intel Corp.
<DaHopi>           physical id: 1
<DaHopi>           bus info: cpu@0
<DaHopi>           version: 15.4.3
<DaHopi>           serial: 0000-0F43-0000-0000-0000-0000
<DaHopi>           size: 18EHz
<DaHopi>           width: 64 bits
<berkes> I've been running, tweaking and upgrading my kubuntu for too long now :)
<ActionParsnip> its a 64bit chip
<ActionParsnip> (try not to flood)
<ActionParsnip> use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5617782
<berkes> what is the default search-thing in kubunut? beagle? kat?
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: your system can run a 64bit OS which will make life easier
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: if i boot ubuntu 8.10 it stops at "squashfs..." message after kernel startup..
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as the cd after it was burned?
<DaHopi> ActionParship: no i didn't .. maybe i should.. :)
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: tcp is good but checking 100% consistancy is VITAL to a good install
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: thanx for ur link, i will check my cd and try again
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: otherwise you will be installing corrupted data
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | DaHopi
<ubottu> DaHopi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: ok.. i'll do it now.. thanx..
 * ActionParsnip calls bad disk
<berkes> any good reasons why i should (not) choose kerry+beagle over strigi?
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: OK. i checked the iso and the burned cd, its always the same as on http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: and did you check the cd for defects once you iniitially booted the cd?
<ActionParsnip> and have you tested your ram?
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: i tested my ram.. but not cd on boot.. mk..
<DaHopi> ok.. i will try this, too..
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: im going to reboot an do this cd test too.. thanx..
<amerigo> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<waylandbill> I've been trying to get my dual-boot windows / linux out of the habit of timewarping. Windows thinks the clock is localtime, Linux thinks something else. When I got to windows from linux, the clock is off by my timezone's different from UTC. How do I fix this? Set /etc/default/rcS:UTC=no maybe?
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: cd test on bootup wont run, it wil halt after kernel boot (message: sqashfs)
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: then run the ram test
<DaHopi> i had run the ramtest already, but ramtest shows only 3.3.. GB of RAM..!?
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: i had run the ramtest already, but ramtest shows only 3.3.. GB of RAM..!? - and i took a look in my BIOS, it says i have EMT64 Extensions..
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: try disabling that for now, just til you get installed
<ActionParsnip> then turn it on later
<DaHopi> ActionParship: ok.. i'll give it a try :)
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> when i start kubuntu, my ntfs partition is not mounted. When i click on it (to mount it), it asks for a password. Cant i make it automount on startup, and without a password?
<Dr_willis> add a proper entry to the /etc/fstab file
<Dr_willis> lovre,  you can do this in several ways.. one wasy way.. install and run the 'ntfs-config' tool
<elc> some1 solved the tearing problem with ati cards?
<paz> alguem do brasil?
<g33k_gir1> i've just upgraded to KDE4, and now firefox is not working. I click on FF in the menu, and it starts to load, but then just quietly goes away. no error messages or anything. it just disappears
<lovre> Dr_willis: thank you
<Dr_willis> run it from a Terminal g33k_gir1  and look for error messages
<paz> what serv in brazil?
<lovre> Dr_willis: when i run ntfs-config, it just shows two checkboxes, enable writing internal drive / enable writing external drive. Thats all, no more configuration options...
<Dr_willis> lovre,  what release are you using?
<Dr_willis> 8.10 has more 'features' in that tool
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: try: killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<lovre> Dr_willis: kubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: that will wipe our firefox settings to defaults whe it is rerun
<Dr_willis> lovre,  somthing is odd.. i run ntfs-config and it pops up a dialog showing the ntfs partitons that have no fstab entry.. and let me 'check' them.. then it asks  avout the write internal/external
<Dr_willis> it may beyou have fstab entries allready for the things
<Dr_willis> I would check both the box's and see if that works out for you
<elc> some1 solved the tearing problem with ati cards?
<elc> to bad just wanted thave a linux for internet mail icq etc... and as media player...but thats to mutch..
<ActionParsnip> elc: whats your point? youve said that twice now
<lovre> Dr_willis: i dont see that. is there any other way?
<elc> the point is that there are two channels..
<ActionParsnip> elc: there are lots of channels
<elc> i know...but two channels i am in
<ActionParsnip> elc: again, whats your point?
<elc> you asked whats the point of saying it twice right?
<ActionParsnip> no, why are you saying: elc: to bad just wanted thave a linux for internet mail icq etc... and as media player...but thats to mutch..  ?
<elc> the point is that i cant understand why it isnt possible to play a video without tearing...if you ahve a ati cart
<g33k_gir1> ok, so Firefox runs just fine from a terminal -- its the KDE menu version thats not working
<ActionParsnip> elc: try driver settings or different drivers. get different codecs
<Dr_willis> lovre,  manually edit th /etc/fstab file - putting in a proper fstab line
<ActionParsnip> elc: try a different player
<elc> tried tried it all
<Dr_willis> lovre,  ie: my example line....
<Dr_willis> # Entry for /dev/sdb1 :
<Dr_willis> UUID=0A5E19E75E19CC77 /media/vista ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<ActionParsnip> elc: try renicing the player
<ActionParsnip> elc: tried envyng-gtk?
<elc> the only output format without rearing was opengl
<elc> but there was a frame lack
<lovre> Dr_willis: ok thank you
<lovre> Dr_willis: i will try something like that
<ActionParsnip> elc: did you try renicing the players
<ActionParsnip> elc: and have you tried envyng-gtk for drivers
<elc> nope
<elc> i am since yesterday on linux
<ActionParsnip> elc: then go try
<ActionParsnip> elc: trying a new OS for 2 days then throwing in the towel is weak
<elc> well i just want to have video playback...i
<ActionParsnip> elc: well do some research on your card in linux, maybe there are tweaks or a patch you need
<g33k_gir1> anyone have any ideas -- firefox works from a terminal but not the KDE menu (KDE 4)
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: ok, what command do you launch in terminal?
<g33k_gir1> firefox
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: ^^
<elc> well thx
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: ok and if you kmenuedit, what does the shortcut point to?
<elc> i think i wait a year or two ^^
<sushiX> how to extract .rar files in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !rar | sushiX
<ubottu> sushiX: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: it goes to firefox %u
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: if I change it to just firefox, it still doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: in terminal type: which firefox
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: whats the output?
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: /usr/bin/firefox
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: make the shortcut point to that file explicitly
<sushiX> ok thanks
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: still no luck
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: do I need to restart X (or even reboot'?)
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: after you edit the menu in kmenuedit, are you clicking save?
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: yep :)
<ActionParsnip> just checking
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: no offense :D
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: you could always use: sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox-3.0
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: i assume nothing in here
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: yes, I too I have learned the value of assuming nothing (I'm doing basic tech support -- my god, its soul destroying)
<Dr_willis> 'is the power on?"  ' is the computer on' ? 'Yes sir wheni say the "Right Mouse" button, I mean theone on the RIght Side of the mouse'
<g33k_gir1> Dr_willis: yes... literally
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: oh i left talking to users far behind :)
<g33k_gir1> Dr_willis: I thought those were just jokes until I started having to ask those in real life, myself
<ActionParsnip> g33k_gir1: i only have servers emailing me when bad stuff fails
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: what I aspire to...
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: one day
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: g33k_gir1: i cant find the any key
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: mostly its "how do I burn a CD", or, how do I do XYZ on my new iPhone
<g33k_gir1> ActionParsnip: seriously lowlevel tech support required
<g33k_gir1> :)
<dwidmann> ActionParsnip: then buy one online :P
<ActionParsnip> and monday morning password resets as people have been away from their systems more than 20 hours
<mschiff> does anybody know where I can configure login/logout notifications (sounds) in intrepid?
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: Hi again., its not possible to deactivate EMT64 extensions.. :(
<ActionParsnip> DaHopi: try disabling other fancy things in bios
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g > st3p
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g > st3ph
<dwidmann> mschiff: system settings - >notifications ... I think
<mschiff> dwidmann: I thought that too, but I isnt there :-(
<dwidmann> mschiff: oh but it is
<mschiff> there used to be a general "kde" thing or something
<dwidmann> in the drop down (which probably has "konsole" selected by default), change it to kde
<dwidmann> "KDE system notifications" to be exact
<mschiff> dwidmann: I just did not scroll down .... and thought it was gone... oh dear ;))
<mschiff> dwidmann: thx
<dwidmann> mschiff: yw
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<dwidmann> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dwidmann
<BluesKaj> still looking for a way to link the kde4 screensaver to my Pictures folder. A dev oversight maybe ?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: which pictures folder does it link to?
<matisse> hi, I installed a windows program using wine. Everything worked fine. The program ran fine, well the setup dialog was still there, but thats not the important thing. The program told me, that I have 7 days time for registering. When closing it told me time had run up and also I didn't find any program file to restart it...
<matisse> its about origin
<dwidmann> matisse: well, wine keeps its files in ~/.wine/drive_c/ or something like that
<matisse> theres nothing :)
<matisse> i mean, nothing of wie
<matisse> s/wie/origin
<matisse> maybe origin delets itself if the time has run up
<cham_eleon> isn't it possible to place a panel on another screen? i've a three monitor setup here but only for the one in the middle a panel can be defined?
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, it links to downloaded optional web based screensaver or Xscreensaver pictures , but there's no option within the screensaver to link to other than the web based open GL screensavers
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: kde4's multi-monitor-ness is rather limited... It's hard to say whether or not it can be done
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: (I'm currently taking refuge in kde3 (compiled it yesterday))
<cham_eleon> dwidmann: it's not possible?
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: I'm not sure ... I think it might be possible  but I can't be too sure.
<cham_eleon> dwidmann: I tried everything but doesn't work :(
<dwidmann> I know for a fact it doesn't play nice with non-xinerama/non-mergedfb setups.
<cham_eleon> dwidmann: thats very bad, no good working possible
<cham_eleon> i'm using xinerama for my three display setup
<dwidmann> I reckoned as much
<tominglis> how do i force grub to boot a particular version of the kernel which works best, but which isn't the latest one?
<ekseniks> how do i know if i need the i686 or the i3## ?
<tominglis> ekseniks: if you have a 32bit processor, then you would normally use the i386 option
<cham_eleon> Another problem i have is that i can't start eclipse "xrandr extension missing" but with my old setup (8.04) the xrandr wasn't present too, there everythign worked
<ekseniks> cool ta
<dwidmann> ekseniks: you only need the 386 if the 686 one won't work ... is my understanding
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: yeah, that's one of the big disadvantages of xinerama you're running into
<cham_eleon> dwidmann: but is this a 64bit issue or 8.10 issue?
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: three or four very nice to have X extensions (at least) aren't available when you're using it :(
<cham_eleon> dwidmann: before i was using 32bit 8.04
<ekseniks> i'm running the i386 version of kubuntu so will the i686 still work
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: I assume the latter
<dwidmann> ekseniks: yes.
<ekseniks> okai ta
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: I think the other things that won't activate are dri, maybe xdamage ... forget what else
<cham_eleon> dwidmann: hmm as i asked, do you think this is a 8.10 issue or 64bit problem?
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: probably an 8.10 issue of some sort
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: hard to tell what's at fault ... intrepid's new version of Xorg? new version of eclipse? definitely file a bug report on launchpad.net
<cham_eleon> dwidmann: could be much ye
<DaHopi> ActionParsnip: strange: ubuntu-server-amd64 installation runs without trouble.. but desktop edition hangs still on "squashfs" .. any other suggestions.. or should i install server edition and after than ubuntu-desktop?
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: thought it seems those of us with multiple monitors never get anything more than "maybe later" level priority from devs :(
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: of course, it could be a kde4 issue too, possibly.
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: no easy way to test any of those theories.
<dwidmann> cham_eleon: I guess the easiest would be to do an install of hardy, and install kde4 from the ppa.
 * BluesKaj wonders what he would do with multiple monitors ...not a gamer or stock trader :P
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: ever run into any situation where you need to be looking at 2+ things at once?
<cham_eleon> BluesKaj: I'm using three 24" monitors here ;-)
<BluesKaj> cham_eleon, for ?
<cham_eleon> BluesKaj: on the left my browser, in the middle eclipse and right irrsi and co :)
<cham_eleon> BluesKaj: web development
<BluesKaj> ok
<cham_eleon> BluesKaj: so i can code it in the middle and on the left i can see the result without switching the windows or anything like that :)
<BluesKaj> cham_eleon, gotcha
<cham_eleon> ;)
<dwidmann> I often play video on my right monitor and do normal things simultaneously on this monitor
<cham_eleon> dwidmann: yes thats another way to use multiple screens :)
<dwidmann> Of course, I can't seem to get good enough video performance out of merged framebuffer(aka twinview) (it flickers), and xinerama video performance is garbage for me (no xv extension) ... so that leaves separate x screens ... and no kde4 support for that ... bleh
<nidian> salve a tutti
<BluesKaj> !it | nidian
<ubottu> nidian: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nidian> sorry ^^ well, hi ^^
<matt____> I've placed a cd in my drive..Amarok will play it at /dev/scd1, but I can't get anything else to "detect" it. I've tried soundkonverter and cdparaonia. Right now I'm over ssh, so any terminal ideas/solutions/programs?
<Dr_willis> matt____,   You may need to explicatly tell those apps to use /dev/sdc1  or make a link from /dev/cdrom to /dev/scd1
<matt____> Dr_willis: I've tried telling those apps to use it..and everything else (/media/cdrom, dev/cdrom.
<dwidmann> what Dr_willis said ... and abcde and ripit are nice apps for doing that btw.
<Dr_willis> does /dev/cdrom exist?
<matt____> dwidmann: Tried abcde, trying ripit.
<matt____> Dr_willis: yes..along with /dev/cdrom1 and a few cdrw's
<Dr_willis> ls -l /dev/cdrom
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-11-17 09:31 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<Dr_willis> see where they point to.. they may be incorrect
<dwidmann> matt____: they won't work either if you don't specify the device though ... abcde -d /dev/scd1 or ripit -d /dev/scd1
<matt____> dwidmann: I tried those.
<matt____> dwidmann: /dev/cdrom1 leads to scd1
<Dr_willis> and /dev/cdrom leads to?
<matt____> Dr_willis: scd0
<dwidmann> matt____: by default the apps look to /dev/cdrom (not /dev/cdrom1) ... so specifying is totally necessary
<matt____> dwidmann: The disk is in scd1
<matt____> dwidmann: how would you use cdrip to do mp3 320?
<dwidmann> Umm, I'm not familiar with cdrip matt____
<matt____> dwidmann: I meant ripit ;)
<matisse> hi, did wine change its default config ? I now have a drive_c directly in my home dir (and still one in ~/.wine/)
<matt____> dwidmann: dwidmann ripit detected the disk and used cddb...so I should be able to get it to work.
<matt____> dwidmann: any quick options for good mp3 rip
<dwidmann> ripit -c 0 -b 320
<dwidmann> maybe
<dwidmann> I'd use VBR instead though, personally
 * Dr_willis waits for the ogg/flac/mp3/whatever arguments to begin
<Dr_willis> :)
<matt____> dwidmann: What about the -h optoin forlame...can I use it?
<matt____> Dr_willis: Lets have it!
<Dr_willis> i Just listen to last.fm now a days.. :)
<dwidmann> matt____: -h? yeah, same as --help
<dwidmann> man ripit works too :)
<matt____> dwidmann: I tried ripit --help. So....what do i do when it says the genre isn't ID3v2 compatible? I tried selecting a few...and also none..never lets me past it.
<dwidmann> matt____: well, you could manually specify the genre, or disregard the fact that it isn't compatible
<matt____> dwidmann: but it won't let me disregard.
<dwidmann> matt____: ah, yes, seems it forces you to not disregard it if you're doing mp3 encodes (not true of ogg/flac/etc)
<matt____> dwidmann: Gotcha. So how can I fix this?
<dwidmann> matt____: try setting it to something silly/generic, like "rock" or something, it has to accept that
<matt____> dwidmann: I tried. I'm manually putting it in instead of cddb.
<dwidmann> matt____: you can only override the genre, by using "-g rock" or something
<matt____> dwidmann: I tried everything...I may not be doing something right. You have time to grab a cd and try it yourself to a mp3?
<ekseniks> what music player is most similar to WMP11 or just a good one that can sync ipods?
<dwidmann> matt____: hmm, sure
<nidian> how can i see the channel list?
<matt____> dwidmann: When it asks for it...rock is 17. But I tried none, rock, 17, "rock", "17", and a few others.
<ekseniks> nidian: what irc client are you using?
<nidian> konversation
<matt____> dwidmann: ripit -d /dev/scd1 -c 0 -b 320 is what i tried
<dwidmann> matt____: wow, that's pretty screwed up, ...
<matt____> dwidmann: I know. I searched google and apparently it is some sort of bug.
<dwidmann> matt____: I gathered that much
<matt____> dwidmann: Show me abcde..I got it to detect this thing. I can't figure out how to make it mp3 320
<ekseniks> lol you don't want to ask for a channel list...
<dwidmann> matt____: just a moment
<dwidmann> matt____: okay, first, do this
<dwidmann> matt____: export LAMEENCOPTS="-m s -b 320 --cbr -h"
<matt_____> dwidmann: Ok...wrong control+z. What do I do first?
<dwidmann> matt____: export LAMEENCOPTS="-m s -b 320 --cbr -h"
<lokai> I'm trying to create a simple shell script that goes something like this: directories='bunch/of ~/directories/'     tar -cvf archive.tar $directories               Does anyone see a problem with this?
<lokai> it doesn't work.
<matt_____> dwidmann: -cbr?
<matt_____> oh...gotcha ;)
<dwidmann> matt____:then, abcde -d /dev/scd1 -o mp3
<dwidmann> matt____:well, it seemed like you wanted a constant bit rate
<Dr_willis> lokai,  you may not want to use the ~ shortcut in scripts..
<BluesKaj> lokai , shouldn't there be a -  before the tar ?
<Dr_willis> lokai,  and watch out for spaces in filenames
<BluesKaj> lokai, yes in shell scripts i found that using ~ instead of /home/user doesn't work
<lokai> Dr_willis: I got the spaces in the directories with \ . Didn't realize that ~ would mess it up.
<matt_____> dwidmann: If this works...this is so much easier than k3b ;)
<lokai> thanks guys, I'll try that
<matt_____> dwidmann: So what did that do? set the "defaults" for lame?
<Dr_willis> lokai,   even with \ ive seen where one command parses out the \ and gets a space.. then the next command it launches  gets confused..   I just have the habbit of NEVER using spaces in file/dir names.. so i dont notice the problem much
<dwidmann> matt____: yeah, that just sets the options it sends to lame
<lokai> Dr_willis: Yep, I'm seeing that problem now. Funny, that I need to archive one of the only directories on my machine that uses a <space>
<lokai> Do you know how I would work around this, besides changing the directory name?
<matt_____> dwidmann: Cool.
<dwidmann> matt____: I find ripit, abcde, k3b, and soundkonverter all to be pretty easy and flexible
<Dr_willis> use single quotes around the filenames with spaces in them.. is one possible way
<matt_____> dwidmann: It still says 128 kbps......
<dwidmann> hrm
<lokai> Dr_willis: Doesn't seem to work
<dwidmann> matt____: I'm looking into it
<Dr_willis> lokai,  when in dobut break the script down into parts.. and use echo commands to see what its seeing at every place.. you may need to some how tack on extra quotes
<lokai> Yeah, I'll work on it. Thanks again.
<dwidmann> matt____: oops ... it's LAMEOPTS, not LAMEENCOPTS ... sorry
<Dr_willis> its also likely a google for tar docs/guides/tips may show you exactly how to do it. :)
<matt_____> dwidmann: So that makes it???????
<matt_____> LAMEOPTS="-m s -b 320 --cbr -h"
<matt_____> dwidmann: ^
<dwidmann> matt____yeah
<matt_____> dwidmann: It's sorta odd. It "freezes" at grabbing entire cd.......almost like perhaps something at home isn't working.
<dwidmann> matt____: I'm trying it right now just to be sure, it has been sooooo long since I've used it
<dwidmann> and my old conf files for ripit and abcde disappeared at some point or other :(
<matt_____> dwidmann: Well...I mean i've did this part before...but it's almost like the cddb server is slow.
<dwidmann> matt____: It probably is
<matt_____> dwidmann: yeah...it's just slow..it finally moved status
<dwidmann> ah, now I get it, I misread something, I shouldn't be exporting that, it goes in the conf file :\
<dwidmann> curse them for putting those in all caps
<dwidmann> matt____: create a new file in your home directory, call it ".abcde.conf", put one line in it, LAMEOPTS="-m s -b 320 --cbr -h"
<matt_____> dwidmann: Config file...I found one of those...tried it..didn't work.
<matt_____> dwidmann: s?
<dwidmann> matt____mode s = mode stereo = not joint stereo
<Machtin> hey guys.. i got some files (pictures, actually) which have german 'umlaute'.. like äüö and so.. since quite some time - i guess it was some update - i can't open them anymore.. it just says the files are not there.. they are shown in dolphin, but when i try to open/move/copy them.. i just get an error "no such file"
<matt_____> dwidmann: that's something I overlooked.
<Machtin> how to recover these files?
<matt_____> dwidmann: I am at school...ssh'd into my home server, from there ssh'd into my desktop. What would be the easier way to get the mp3 files here?
<matt_____> dwidmann: I was thinking of setting up nfs on my desktop and server, copying the files to my server, and then using sftp (ftp over shh) to get the files to here.
<P_> trying to run the live cd 8.10 without success, by removing quiet splash i got the following messages "ata4.00 unsupported CDB len" "ata4.00 disabled" then it goes into a endless loop with "EXT3-fs : mounted filesystem with ordered data mode" messages displayed every 2 seconds
<dwidmann> matt____: well, if you could ssh in, then you should be able to get the files with scp
<P_> I tried "irqpoll" "acpi=off" and "pci=nomsi" options, and I even flashed my bios, still no success i'm stuck, probably something related to my SATA drives, this is a lappy, any idea ?
<matt_____> dwidmann: I know that...but over two "shh's"? I don't know how I'd do that. i'm on my desktop THROUGH my server....
<dwidmann> matt____: scp them to your server first?
<matt_____> dwidmann: Good point. Blatently obvious. How can I scp directories..never figured that one out.
<dwidmann> matt____: scp -r
<matt_____> dwidmann: of course
<dwidmann> matt____: according to this test, my most recent, setting the LAMEOPTS in the user conf file (.abcde.conf) produces the desired results
<matt_____> dwidmann: It's sorta weird...it's encoding at 320...but it always seems to try and "resume" what you were doing before. LIke...it started at track 7. Now it's on 8. I tried deleting abc* and the directory of the cd...but I don't know..
<dwidmann> matt____: yeah, you need to kill abcde, then delete those dirs and you should be good to go
<matt_____> dwidmann: I mean that's what I did. unless you mean kill abcde after control z
<matt_____> dwidmann: something like killall abcde i mean
<dwidmann> matt____: don't need to be that drastic, ctrl+c will suffice
<dwidmann> Looks like 320kbs CBR Lame MP3's are almost exactly 50% larger than the equivalent ogg vorbis q7 rips
<matt_____> n
<sigma> where can i find kubuntu case badge images?
<sigma> and does anyone know how to use video in on nvidia cards (7600gt) to record tv under linux?
<matt__> dwidmann: I know nothing of scp. Hurry. matt@192.168.100 directory Nickelback-Dark_Horse/
<matt__> dwidmann: How can I do that?
<Dr_willis> Nvidia video cards have a video IN ?
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: not as far as I know
<dwidmann> Dr_willis: all of mine have three video outs though (think the one downstairs has a vga out, dvi out, and a s/video out. The ones up here have 2 dvi outs, and an s/video out)
<Dr_willis> Yea..ive seen too many people see the svideo port.. and think its an IN..
<yasir_> <*>
<anubis_> Anyone have any sujestions as what to use for c++ Programming ? thx ..
<nogagplz> hey guys, is it possible at all to make the Adept package manager look how it did in 7.10/8.04 from KDE3.5.x, or even still install it? This new one has an annoying layout :S
<BluesKaj> nogagplz, right click on the icon , choose properties , then click the icon on the properties page and you'll then have optional icons under different categories to choose from
<BluesKaj> nogagplz, chhoose properties on 8.04  ..on 8.10 choose icon settings
<nogagplz> nono, not the icons, but the way the actual program looks. The old view with every package listed is better than how it is currently set out
<BluesKaj> oh yeah , I agree nogagplz , dunno what can be done about t:(hat
<nogagplz> >>
<jrimbaud> like synaptic anyway ?
<BluesKaj> I prefer the kde3 desktop
<Dr_willis> I always install synaptic
<jrimbaud> so do I
<BluesKaj> there is a very convoluted way to switch from kde4 to kde3 but one has to install gnome then kde3 then uninstall gnome and do some other stuff that i can't be bothered to fool with.
<floown> hello
<floown> on Kmail (Intrepid Ibex) I can create a smtp account to send mail. Is it a bug?
<floown> * I can not create
<handcrafted> Errors were encountered while processing:
<handcrafted>  xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
<handcrafted> What can I o to fix that
<handcrafted> ?
<BluesKaj> floown, pls be more specific ..are you clicking on the accounts/sending tab to setup smtp ?
<floown> BluesKaj: yes I do
<floown> BluesKaj: in fact the entry is not validated
<BluesKaj> so what's the srror floown ?
<floown> when I click ok
<BluesKaj> error
<floown> no error... :|
<floown> just no entry in the list when I attempt to create a smtp account
<BluesKaj> try clicking on apply first
<floown> ok I test
<floown> BluesKaj: there is no apply button
<floown> just "ok" and something with sendmail
<floown> KDE 4.1.3
<snarkster> question: anymore development on firefox-qt or did it die?
<simon__> i lost my panel bar in the bottom off my screen. How to get it back
<snarkster> kde4 or 3?
<simon__> hm...
<snarkster> or is that a dumb question now?
<simon__> i don't now
<floown> BluesKaj: should I delete a file? I have upgrade from hardy
<simon__> i lost my panel bar in the bottom off my screen. How to get it back
<BluesKaj> ok, then what smtp setup are you using floown ..smtp1.ISP.domain  ?
<snarkster> simon__: you dont know if you using kde3 or kde4?
<floown> BluesKaj: smtp.gmail.com
<simon__> no i dont now
<snarkster> ah
<simon__> but i have upgrade it
<Saka_> hi all
<snarkster> well that does kinda lead the helper to guide the helppe
<snarkster> um helpee
<simon__> but how to get it back
<Saka_> i've recently updated my kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10
<snarkster> Saka_: Nice how do you like it
<BluesKaj> floown, you have to set gmail up in gmail itself not Kmail ...gmail will send from it's webmail site not from Kmail AFAIK ....
<simon__> i lost my panel bar in the bottom off my screen. How to get it back
<simon__> i lost my panel bar in the bottom off my screen. How to get it back
<Dr_willis> Try logging out/back in simon__ ?
<Saka_> Fine snarkster thank you !
<simon__> no it dont work i Removed it
<BluesKaj> simon__, look at the top of your screen , you'll see the little plasma icon , click on it
<simon__> ok
<Saka_> i just have an issue with the pidgin application
<Dr_willis> The 'cashew' :)
<simon__> add widgets
<snarkster> simon__: so right click add widget add panel
<floown> BluesKaj: I have activated the pop3 checkbox
<Saka_> i just installed it on my computer, but it keep bugging
<jonasbet> hi
<jonasbet> does anyonw know what extension is bin?
<Saka_> when i'm chating sometimes it just shutdown even if i'm not working with it !!
<snarkster> hmm my pidgin has issues connecting with yahoo all the time
<BluesKaj> floown, pop3 is for receiving mail .
<jonasbet> it is supposed to be a video extension
<floown> [16:32] <BluesKaj> floown, you have to set gmail up in gmail itself not Kmail ...gmail will send from it's webmail site not from Kmail AFAIK .... <---------- I used Kmail with Gmail in KDE 3.5.10... and his smtp
<Dr_willis> jonasbet,   totally meaningless extenson.. used by too many companies/places to have any real meaning
<Dr_willis> jonasbet,  use 'file whatever.bin' to see what file thinks it is
<Saka_> does it have a link with the new upgrade KDE with pidgin ?
<simon__> ok but how to move my panel bar down to the bottom of the screen
<cameron> hi! I updated firefox today, and when I tried to run it, it just loads for a bit and doesn't run
<cameron> any help please?
<jonasbet> sohh
<jonasbet> i download a series
<jonasbet> how can i wacht it?
<floown> BluesKaj: in fact I can not create any stmp account in Kmail, with my personnal domain too
<Dr_willis> jonasbet,  totally depedns on the exact file format of the download..
<BluesKaj> floown, well sorry i don't know how to help you with that
<snarkster> ah smoke break time
<snarkster> later
<Dr_willis> jonasbet,  try loading it in mplayer or vlc or other media players
<jonasbet> it is *.bin
<Dr_willis> jonasbet,  and as i said  .bin means NOTHING....
<jonasbet> let me try
<Dr_willis> it may as well say .somerandomfileextension
<jonasbet> the file is 700mb
<jonasbet> jaja
<jonasbet> i see
<Dr_willis> 'file whatever.bin' and see what file says it is.. or tryloading it in a player...
<floown> BluesKaj: ok, anyway thx ;)
<BluesKaj> floown, it's smtp not stmp SMTP = Simple Mail Transfer Protocol
<rishabh> hi all
<floown> I test... :)
<jonasbet> it works in a player
<jonasbet> i do not undertand
<jonasbet> beacuse it opens two windowns
<jonasbet> should i change extension?
<Dr_willis> jonasbet,  whats not to understand?  extensions mean NOTHING under linux basically..
<Dr_willis>  no idea what you mean by 2 windows..
<Dr_willis> change it to .avi if you really wan tto.
<floown> the same, smtp or stmp, I can't validate the smtp account
<jonasbet> why the file have an extension than mean nothing
<cameron> I'm not trying to be a jerk, but does anyone have any advice? or some website i could go to for help for my firefox issue?
<jonasbet> but them it works when i forced it
<jonasbet> to do in a player as u did
<Dr_willis> jonasbet,  file extensions are just used as a 'hint' to the file manager as to what to load the file into.. what default program to use.. .bin is so widely used for so many different things it means nothing basically
<RurouniJones> cameron: What is the problem?
<Dr_willis> jonasbet,  you could move a whatever.avi file to 'stuff.exe' and the media player would still play it.. It looks at the DATA in the file.. not its name
<cameron> rurounijones I just click on it to run it, and then it loads a bit and doesn't enter firefox 3
<Dr_willis> jonasbet,  the file maanger however would get confused.
<jonasbet> ohh thanks
<BluesKaj> floown, check this out , it says to change your port to 950 on pop.gmail.com .. http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-gmail-in-evolution-thunderbird-or-kmail.html
<jonasbet> for the xplanation
<RurouniJones> cameron: What happens if yu run it form the command line
<Dr_willis>  the 'file' command i gave earlye rmay tell you want kind of video file/codec it is.
<cameron> okay
<cameron> that would be 'firefox &u' right?
<BluesKaj> floown, sry , it actaully says to change the outbound port to 465 ....anyway it's all there.
<floown> BluesKaj: the same, I can't validate the account
<MilitantPotato> firefox %u
<cameron> hmmm nothing happens
<BluesKaj> floown, have done the changes in gmail as well ?
<MilitantPotato> cameron: /usr/bin/firefox
<floown> BluesKaj: in fact the upgrade has brocken some conf files, it worked with KDE 3.5.x, in hardy
<floown> yes BluesKaj
<yago> does anyone know any program to convet Avi to Ipod video format?
<MilitantPotato> cameron: from inside Konsole
<RurouniJones> cameron: Dont even need the u
<RurouniJones> just firefox
<mini-man> I can't get Kmail to work with Gmail, neither pop nor imap works, keep getting 'protocol died unexpectedly'... I do have cyrus-sasl
<Dr_willis> yago,  ffmpeg, or mencoder can do that..  theres also proberly some front ends..
<cameron> one sec thanks :)
<BluesKaj> looks like another kde4 bug with Kmail and gmail
<cameron> I'm afraid it does nothing
<mini-man> BluesKaj: so no fix? :(
<MilitantPotato> cameron: make sure firefox-2 is uninstalled, try re-installing firefox afterward?
<cameron> okay I'll do that one sec
<MilitantPotato> cameron: also, backup ~/.mozilla/firefox and then remove that directory?
<BluesKaj> some ppl have kmail probs , but I haven't encountered any personally , but I don't try to send from gmail using the the gmail smtp setup , I just use my ISP provided smtp setup
<MilitantPotato> cameron: if the first suggestion doesn't work, I mean.   Deleting that will remove all your bookmarks and plugins, so be sure to back it up, so you can recover your bookmarks.
<cameron> okay thanks for the advice
<cameron> maybe this will help the diagnosis
<cameron> this only happened after I updated it today
<BluesKaj> I do however have my gmail auto -sent to my ISP email acct
<MilitantPotato> Updated it via Adept or manually?
<floown> BluesKaj: I have delete all files in .kde/share/config/*mail* in now I can validate the smtp account. Houra! :)
<BluesKaj> floown, cool ! :)
<BluesKaj> floown, maybe you should report that as bug
<BluesKaj> a bug
<cameron> hmmm even after reinstalling firefox 3, and making sure that firefox 2 wasn't loaded, I still can't get it to even open
<ocs> hi. how can i downgrade vlc0.9 to 0.8 usyng apt ?
<ocs> hi. how can i downgrade vlc0.9 to 0.8 using apt ?
<Dr_willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Dr_willis> The apt-get guides mention how to do that ocs
<Dr_willis> you pin the specific version I think.
<ocs> thnks Dr_willis
<MilitantPotato> cameron: open system monitor, make sure firefox isn't listed there
<cameron> okay will do militantpotato
<MilitantPotato> cameron: ctrl+esc i believe
<cameron> hmmm it is!
<cameron> taking up a lot of memory too!
<MilitantPotato> cameron: kill it, then try again
<Saka_> anyone having problems with pidgin in 8.10 kubuntu version
<MilitantPotato> cameron: there may be a firefox-bin also
<ocs> Dr_willis: i suspect it's not the best way to proceed
<cameron> should I 'kill' it?
<MilitantPotato> cameron: I'm not sure if kill is more risky then end...
<Dr_willis> I cant imagine why one wants to downgrade  vlc.. but i guess ya got reasons..
<cameron> risky as in how?
<MilitantPotato> Data loss? I'm not sure, I vaguely remember something about only killing if absolutely needed, but I may be wrong.
<cameron> (shrug) well all my stuff is backed up
<cameron> here I go
<cameron> killed
<cameron> should I run it now?
<MilitantPotato> make sure nothing called firefox or firefox-bin is still running, then yea
<cameron> okay one sec
<cameron> okay it's working
<cameron> thanks!
<MilitantPotato> good deal
<cameron> also one last question.....but I appreciate you helping with the first one
<cameron> I have an external hard drive
<cameron> sometimes I can load files on, sometimes can't
<cameron> I can always read files though
<cameron> it's FAT32
<MilitantPotato> does it have an entry in fstab?
<cameron> sorry where would I find that?
<MilitantPotato> /etc/fstab, you'll want to read into it before editing that file, but my external fat entry looks like this: UUID=469E-6D26 /media/Ubuntu vfat auto,relatime,users,noexec,async,utf8,nodev,rw,nosuid,umask=007,gid=1000,uid=1000 0 0
<MilitantPotato> cameron: I'm not sure if that's the ideal setup, though, just what I mashed together from the fstab manual and a couple guides
<MilitantPotato> er, the auto should be noauto
<cameron> okay one sec here
<MilitantPotato> /dev/???        /media/???        vfat        user,umask=000        0   0 may work also
<MilitantPotato> user allows you to mount/unmount umask=000 allows read, write, and I execute
<thomas__> hi
<MilitantPotato> the ???'s are what you'd need to sort out yourself, you'll need to make a directory in /media for the name you give the mount
<cameron> is the external hd sda6 or 7?
<cameron> I just have one internal hard driive
<noaXess> how do you people offer remote support for customers? any hint, good link? i treid uktravncsc, but only for mä, tried gitsto and quicksupport (old)..
<noaXess> any oder tools? for simple remote support?
<thomas__> hi
<cameron> I don't see any ????s though
<MilitantPotato> cameron: I've no idea what your setup is.  the ??? is what you need to enter
<thomas__> wie geht
<MilitantPotato> /dev/??? would be something like /dev/sdb2 or whatever
<cameron> okay
<thomas__> euch+
<MilitantPotato> the /media/??? is the name ya give the drive.
<MilitantPotato> ??? being what-ever you choose.
<cameron> # /dev/sda6
<cameron> UUID=a9cc4bdf-4fd6-43d1-b627-247448580105 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<cameron> # /dev/sda7
<cameron> UUID=cf026fb4-1bda-43ba-89df-24bdcd212922 none            swap    sw              0       0
<cameron> sorry for the long text
<cameron> I didn't mean that
<thomas__> was redet ihr
<thomas__> jun wie geht
<cameron> ah well, another day another problem
<cameron> thank you militantpotato
<cameron> I appreciate your help!
<joe312d> how do u change nick??
<mini-man> /nick zomgwtfbbq
<Nixxxon> same as emule IRC or MirC
<Nixxxon> anyone knows the diff between mandriva and kubuntu apps?
<BluesKaj> joe312d__, depends on the desktop , kde or gnome ...mandriva uses either one
<BluesKaj> the apps will be the , the method of installation is different
<BluesKaj> same
<nixxxon> i cant connect to internet on mandriva while ubuntu no prob.
<BluesKaj> nixxxon, then the ppl at #mandriva should be able to help you
<nixxxon> they said to try to disable ipV6 but i m afraid to do it
<nixxxon> it might mess up my windows inst
<Dr_willis> diabling ipv6 shouldent mess up anything.
<Dr_willis>  /me misses how this has to do with windows...
<nixxxon> and thats just one of 3 possible causes
<Dr_willis> If you are booted to Ubuntu or Mandraiva..  - Windows dosent have much to do with it..
<Dr_willis> Unless we are missing somthing..
<nixxxon> i know but disabling ipv6 might mess up my conn using windows later
<Dr_willis> I dont see how.
<Dr_willis> Unless you are not giving us some details...
<nixxxon> well ill stick to ubuntu, it works flawlessly
<Dr_willis> Ipv6 is a feature of the OS.  if you disable it in mandriva.. that wont affect windows at all.
<nixxxon> i c
<Dr_willis> !ipv6
<ubottu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<nixxxon> i got that article from mandriva forum already
<Dr_willis> mandriva forum posting links to Ubuntu Docs? :)
<nixxxon> mandriva connects to internet for 3 minutes then shuts off
<Dr_willis> shame on them! heh
<Dr_willis> that dosent sound like an ipv6 issue to me.
<Dr_willis> is this wired or wireless?
<nixxxon> no it was a mandriva issue not ububtu
<nixxxon> wired
<nixxxon> well precisely why i dont want to start fixing it
<nixxxon> ubuntu has auto config during install but mandriva configures it from desktop
<delicowa> hey guy which linux distro is  best for servers redhat,mandriva,fedora,debian........................etc
<Dr_willis> Depends on what the server admins like.. and what the servers are doing - i imagine..
<nixxxon> all of the above
<Dr_willis> about any of them can do server tasks..
<nixxxon> the distro is just a cosmetic name delicowa
<delicowa> well then I suppose because they use the same kernel they are just gonna have the same security
<nixxxon> they just released latest mint  2wks ago if u like cosmetics
<delicowa> http://ng.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs4c2a_3.5.10-0ubuntu6_i386.deb,,,,              and .....................http://ng.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kde4libs/kdelibs5_4.1.2-0ubuntu10_i386.deb                                   please which on of the folloeing is for kde3 and kde4
<delicowa> what is the latest mint
<Daisuke_Ido> delicowa: look at the versions
<Daisuke_Ido> the first one is 3.5.10, so it's a pretty safe bet it corresponds to kde 3.5.10, just as the second one's version is 4.1.2, so from that you can probably guess what kde version it foes with
<Daisuke_Ido> goes*
<delicowa> thanks bud
<delicowa> I do most of my downloads with a download manager run with wine (cos my internet around here is pretty slow)
<delicowa> say...is there any download manager for linux apart from wget...that uses almost the same principle as IDM
<nogagplz> delicowa: haven't used IDM for a very very long time, but Multiget is rather nice
<delicowa> does MILTIGET work for linux and how do I get it is it available via synaptic or adept
<jhutchins_wk> !v multiget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v multiget
<andreas> buennas!!
<jhutchins_wk> !find multiget
<andreas> :D
<nogagplz> delicowa: Multiget has a native version for Linux, but I dunno if it's in the repos, I've just been building it from source
<andreas> hola?
<andreas> hii!!
<andreas> hallo?
<jhutchins_wk> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<andreas> ¬¬
<no0tic> how can I install kde3 on interpid?
<no0tic> *intrepid
<bobJR> can anyone help me ive used a couple ftp clients and with most of them well kftpgrabber im using now if i loose connection it doesnt reconnect and download does anyone know a ftp client that does this ?
<bobJR> filezilla isnt working right either
<delicowa> I think intrepid uses KDE 4
<delicowa> so why would you want KDE3 instead of $
<delicowa> *4 not $
<Dr_willis> a lot of people hate Kde4 :)
<delicowa> why
<delicowa> why
<Dr_willis> why ask why.
<Dr_willis> let see.. crashs, lacking features.  more system load/resources needed...
<delicowa> oooooooookay. but I believe they said it is still in developpment stage
<delicowa> ok then to that  guy. I suppose onway  is to know the files needed any manually use dpkg to force KDE3 installation
<delicowa> except there is a better way to make snaptic prefer old packages
<ubuntu_> hi
<grufti> im trying to create a new logical partition using fdisk
<amerigo> greetings
<grufti> but im getting an error that there are no free sectors
<grufti> although when i press v it says there are  47xxxxxx still unused
<grufti> creating a primary partition seems to work however
<grufti> but that seems odd to me Oo
<Dr_willis> a logical goes instide an extended partition... or is it the other way
<grufti> thats right
<Dr_willis> primary (extended  <logicals>)
<Dr_willis> hda2 = first extended,,  hda5 = logical in extended.. I think, :)
<grufti> so i want a hda6 using the free space ;)
<grufti> ive already tried adding another logical partition via windows which doesnt work either
<levidos> i think i misconfigured somethink with my network adapter. when i boot from liveCD, i can see the auto eth0 adapter. but when i boot from my installation, i can't see it and it's not working :(
<levidos> pls help
<jagodragon> is any one out there?
<Jurgentje> ask ahead
<karsten> levidos: ifconfig -a shows what?
<karsten> levidos: 'lspci' should also list your network interface(es) on the PCI buss.
<karsten> bus.
<jagodragon> adept is locked and i forgot the comand to unlock it, can some one help please
<jagodragon> any one
<levidos> karsten_: ifconfig -a shows three interfaces: eth0, lo and pan0
<karsten> levidos: And what happens when you try to configure eth0?  How are you trying to configure it?
<levidos> the interesting thing is that if i make a pppoe connection, it;s working. but recently i bought a router and i don't want pppoe connection anymore
<jagodragon> can you back up your data and reinstall?
<karsten> levidos: In terminal:  sudo dhclient eth0
<karsten> levidos: ... does what?
<levidos> back
<karsten> levidos: ??
<levidos> sincerely i dont know how to configure it :)
<levidos> on my notebook i have a networking icon next to the volume control
<levidos> but on the pc it's not showing up
<snyh> ls
<levidos> i wish to obtain the ip address automatically by dhcp
<snyh> ..
<levidos> system -> administration -> network tools i can see two network devices: the loopback and eth0
<levidos> if i select eth0, only ipv6 protocol is showing up
<levidos> while on the loopback i have both ipv4 and ipv6
<karsten> levidos: You should be able to add that control to your panel.  Right-click on panel and add applets.
<karsten> levidos: CLI's a lot more straightforward for this stuff. Fire up a terminal and run:  'ifconfig -a; route -n' and pastebin results
<Jurgentje> jagodragon: have you tried killing adept?
<jagodragon> yes
<levidos> just a sec... i need a flash drive to copy the results :)
<levidos> can i paste it here??
<Jurgentje> jagodragon: and does apt-get work?
<karsten> !pastebin | levidos
<ubottu> levidos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jagodragon> no apt-get does not work
<levidos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74455/
<jagodragon> adept crashed and is still locked
<Strapon> hi all
<Jurgentje> and if you try rebooting, normally all open connections are closed. This does not happen?
<Jurgentje> hi Strapon
<Strapon> what speak there ?
<Strapon> Jurgentje> where are u fro m?
<Strapon> Jurgentje> eeeeyyy
<levidos> karsten: maybe i should enable the ipv4 protocol on eth0 interface
<karsten> levidos: OK.  eth0 isn't configured.  Run:  'sudo dhclient eth0' and see if you get an address.
<levidos> workingggg
<levidos> :D
<levidos> ^:)^
<karsten> levidos: You've got it going?
<levidos> yes karsten, thanx. and how can i configure ip address manually?
<levidos> a gui way :-)
<karsten> levidos: I prefer setting it in /etc/network/interfaces myself.  man 5 interfaces.  Examples in /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/
<karsten> levidos: The GUI is:  use your favorite editor ;-)
<rasmus_> I have a problem with the newest uppdate! It won't finnish, and then my computer won't start when i reeboot
<karsten> rasmus_: Where does it stop starting?  How far through boot does it get?
<Jurgentje> Strapon: sorry, I'm from Belgium
<levidos> what does ifupdown mean?
<bentob0x> anybody knows how to restart the usb subsystem?
<nplus> Hi. The select and input elements in Fx3 have some nasty default background. Can I make Gecko render them using gtk or is there a fix for that?
<RanydboY> Mh, i have a problem... Tried to install Ultimate Edition over my old clean ubuntu, but the dvd is corrupted in some ways. It stops installing on 47% and its just enough to "#%"#% grub
<RanydboY> And second, im running UE on LiveCD and this mahine is the only one i have with a dvd-burner
<RanydboY> Any ideas on how to solve this problem?
<rasmus_> Karsten: When it reebots it stops with this message: Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<rasmus_> I manage to fix that with a live-cd and reinstalling some program, i don't remember the name, but i can check if it's importent.
<rasmus_> My problem right know seems to be how to get the uppdate to work!
 * _mz_ is back (gone 00:00:39)
 * _mz_ is away: Away
<levidos> .
<karsten> RanydboY: One of the CD boot options is to do a media validation.  Try that.
<rasmus_> Some one hwo kan help me?
<karsten> RanydboY: ... if you can, get another bootable CD and use that to boot, download another image, and burn that.  Knoppix should work for you.
<karsten> RanydboY: And TEST YOUR BURN BEFORE YOU BOOT.  *ESPECIALLY* if you have no fallback option.
<karsten> !ask | rasmus_
<ubottu> rasmus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rasmus_> I've allready asked! But here it comes again: I have a problem with the newest uppdate! It won't finnish, and then my computer won't start when i reeboot.  Karsten: When it reebots it stops with this message: Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. I manage to fix that with a live-cd and reinstalling some program, i don't remember the name, but i can check if it's importent. My problem right know seems to be how to
<rasmus_> get the uppdate to work!
<xuzas> hola
<xuzas> :D
<karsten> rasmus_: You should be able to hit '<esc>' at the GRUB prompt.  Confirm that the kernel line's root filesystem spec is accurate.
<Nazca> I just plugged a graphics tablet in to my kubuntu machine and it seems to be doing ... "interesting" things with the co-ordinates
<Nazca> any suggestions?
<karsten> rasmus_: Otherwise, boot a livecd, chroot into your partially installed system, and attempt to restart/continue the install.
<sushiX> i am getting an error when i play music in Amarok player      Audio output unavailable; the device is busy.     xine parameters:
<karsten> sushiX: check to see what else is accessing your audio device(s).  'lsof' as root (use sudo).  /dev/mixer, /dev/dsp, and related.
<sushiX> karsten: what does lsof do
<sushiX> when i play music with vlc it works fine
<karsten> sushiX: 'man lsof' tells you what the command does.
<Strator> can someone pls private me about settings for X?
<RanydboY> karsten: i have the option to reinstall regualr ubuntu or knoppis or something, but i hoped there was a way to get around that... if only i could boot back into windows i could download another image and burn... could i get any way in "burning" the image to my usb-stick? just a thought
<Salze_> How can I play a .flv file? mplayer plays it, but way too fast - I'd guess ff x16.
<karsten> RanydboY: If Windows is still installed on the system, you can manually attempt booting it at the GRUB shell.
<rasmus_> karsten, how do i restart an install. And can't i make another try before i reebot my system? It feels abit uneccesary to restart my computer before i fix it
<karsten> RanydboY: Find a dual-boot howto.  Essentially you're going to type in the appropriate commands at the GRUB prompt.  <esc> at boot time should get you into that.
<RanydboY> karst, ok? windows is still installed its just grub failing to give me the options cause it installed ultimate edition halfway
<RanydboY> that was to karsten
<karsten> rasmus_: check your /etc/apt/sources.list, make sure it points to theversion of Kubuntu you're trying to update.  Run:  aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade.
<karsten> a
<karsten> RanydboY: See prior response
<HUNTER_byte> How do I configure the fonts and the look for KDE4 applications? I have to do it via the command line because I'm using GNOME at the moment.
<ekseniks> Hi
<rasmus_> karsten: thank you! I'll try that!
<karsten> HUNTER_byte: Run 'systemsettings' manually from commandline.  Should pop uptheKDE systems settings tool (used to be kcontrol).
<HUNTER_byte> karsten: thanks
<karsten> HUNTER_byte: There are also configs under ~/.kde/ you can look at though AFAIK they're not documented or meant to be interactively edited.
<philippe_> what are the main packages needed to build an application ?? I allready have installed build-essential and cmake but I get an error about FindKDE4.cmake not found ...
<ricky1966>  /msg NickServ identify 250766
<Pici> ricky1966: I suggest you change that password
<ricky1966>  /msg NickServ identify <250766>
<ricky1966> yes
<ricky1966> only english on this channel ?
<Pici> Yes.
<JackWinter> anyone know if 8.10 has a more recent alsa than 8.04 ?
<Pici> !it | ricky1966
<ubottu> ricky1966: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ricky1966> tks
<Omoikane_> Adobe release an alpha of their flash player for 64 bit linux? I down loaded it and it's a .so not sure how to install or if I can install it.
<ghostcube> hi folks
<ghostcube> anyoner knows how to get the sensors working on an asus p5q-pro mobo
<nplus> Hi, how can I rebind the play/pause button to be XF86AudioPause not XF86AudioPlay (8.10)?
<waylandbill> is there a package that has vista like window decorations for kwin?
<monteleo> ok
<noaXess> good evening
<noaXess> what about that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/74482/
<noaXess> can i do a sudo apt-get autoremove?
<noaXess> i use 8.10, kde4...
<isaac_> Hi everybody, I desperately need help.  I've done countless google searches to no avail.  I just updated to kubuntu 8.10 from 8.4 (which worked flawlessly) and now my computer is crashing at least once every thirty minutes, probably more frequently.
<philippe_> noaXess: yes there shouldn't be any problem ....
<isaac_> When it crashes the caps lock light, and the light right next to it start to blink.  I have a inspiron 1420 (shipped with ubuntu).  After experiencing this problem, I whiped my computer clean and reinstalled from the kubuntu install cd.  But I'm still having it.
<rasmus_> I've suddenly got a problem with xine! I've been using amarok for a year, no problems so far. I'havent uppdated my system since it worked last time. So suddenly i got this message, and no music: "XINE was unable to initialize any audio-drivers"
<noaXess> philippe_: but kdebase-workspace... is that not a main pacage for kde4?
<isaac_> Has anybody heard of this problem?  Do you know how I can fix it?
<monteleo> Ubuntu update never worked without problems for me
<philippe_> noaXess: it's not installed on y system and everything works ok
<noaXess> ok.. thanks philippe_
<philippe_> you're welcome
<isaac_> Does anybody have any idea how I can go about solving this problem?  It has left my computer useless at a critical time (I'm studying for finals).
<rasmus_> I've suddenly got a problem with xine! I've been using amarok for a year, no problems so far. I'havent uppdated my system since it worked last time. So suddenly i got this message, and no music: "XINE was unable to initialize any audio-drivers"
<isaac_> Anybody?
<isaac_> Please?
<philippe_> isaac_: it looks like a kernel panic the flashing lights but I don't know how to resolv it
<isaac_> Has nobody else experienced this?  I would expect that kubuntu would be well tested on the the inspiron 1420 (that's why I got it).
<isaac_> philippe_:  is there anything I can do?  should I just give up my passing this semester?
<emerson> hi anyone knows how to convert pdf into odf ?
<ghostcube> u can import pdf into oo3
<ghostcube> with an plugin
<ghostcube> but i dont know if u can save it then as odf
<emerson> hello I need to convert pdf into odf, if anyone knows put on the pastebin for me, please
<waylandbill> emerson: you're probably going to have to OCR it or somehow convert it to text, or use kpdf to select the text. It's not a magic click a button process.
<waylandbill> emerson: better yet, why not find the author and ask them for the source file that was used to make the pdf.
<KennethP> emerson: have a look at http://sourceforge.net/projects/pdf2oo
<alexei> hi, is there a place in internet where one could place customized deb repository of about 255M?
<JackWinter> anyone know if 8.10 has a later alsa than 8.04 ?
<pom2002> !extras
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<gekkoo> JackWinter: alsa 1.0.17 i guess
<JackWinter> i have 8.10 on my laptop, how do i check which version is installed.  adept doesn't seem to show the already installed packages..?
<gekkoo> it isnt actually a package. alsa is integrated into the kernel
<JackWinter> yeah, but 8.04 shows a package called alsa-base.  not there in 8.10
<gekkoo> oh
<JackWinter> am asking in #alsa what the command is to see the version installed.
<gekkoo> well, i see. i'm using 8.10 too, but i got that package
<gekkoo> its 1.0.17
<Archdevil> JackWinter, tried alsaconf or alsaconfig?
<JackWinter> cool, thanks
<gekkoo> oh yea, alsamixer shows the version too
<JackWinter> alsaconf or config does not exist
<JackWinter> cool, think i'm gonna installed 8.10 on a 2:nd partition on my main system for some tests...
<Kalmairn> If I want to change my network configuration from dhcp to static addressing, how do I do that?
<gekkoo> Kalmairn: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<gekkoo> or..if you use 8.10 use knetworkmanager -> new conn. -> eth0 -> manual ip config
<Archdevil> Kalmairn, go for the latter option
<JackWinter> the command is cat /proc/asound/version
<Kalmairn> Ok, so if I used the first option, is this right?  http://pastebin.com/d7c872f5
<gekkoo> Kalmairn: looks good
<Kalmairn> Right, so with that config I run /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<Kalmairn> My static is applied to eth0.
<Kalmairn> But, dhclient is still running.
<Kalmairn> So, after the renewal period expires, my address switches back to DHCP.
<gekkoo> usually you need to enter the nameserver into /etc/resolv.conf
<gekkoo> hm, kill dhclient?
<Kalmairn> If I kill dhclient, NetworkManager stops and knetworkmanager claims I'm in offline mode.
<Kalmairn> ...which, with the tighter integration, also puts aware applications into offline mode.
<gekkoo> maybe you should use the 2nd option I mentioned
<Kalmairn> I tried that first, but I'll remove the configuration from interfaces and see if it works this time.
<Kalmairn> Do I need any reference at all in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0?
<Kalmairn> When I put in my static, there was no reference at all; only had lines for lo.
<gekkoo> hm, i think you don't need it. i've got a "auto eth0" line in it
<Kalmairn> Ok, I didn't even have the auto eth0 line.
<Kalmairn> Also, interestingly, if I run gconf-editor I don't have a System\Network key.
<gekkoo> gconf? you use gnome?
<Kalmairn> No.  The documentation for NetworkManager claims the configuration is stored in gconf.
<Kalmairn> http://live.gnome.org/DarrenAlbers/NetworkManagerFAQ, look for the Configuration section.
<mitsarionas> hey... does anyone know how can one view/change the cpu frequency? (i do that through guidance on my laptop, but it doesn't run on my desktop)
<gekkoo> Kalmairn: it looks like the configuration for the networkmanager of gnome. the backend networkmanager does not depend on gconf or anything like that afaik
<Kalmairn> k.
<Kalmairn> I won't worry about that, then.
<Kalmairn> In the meantime, I changed /etc/network/interfaces such that it only had "auto eth0".  I used knetworkmanager from the kdebar widgets, set up a manual configuration I called 'eth0'.
<Kalmairn> Put in the ip, subnet (class-c), DNS and suffix.  Set the name (eth0) and set it to autoconnect.
<Kalmairn> I disabled my network connection, re-enabled.  It still used dhclient.
<gekkoo> did you name the new connection? maybe you can select it from the context-menu if you right-click on the tray-icon
<Kalmairn> Address is DHCP.  Right-click on knetworkmanager, it says "eth0", second line is "eth0 (Manual IP config)".
<Kalmairn> I can right-click, select New Connection, there's one item (which I created) eth0.  I click that, nothing changes.
<gekkoo> hmm...
<Kalmairn> This is why I went looking for the background configuration for NetworkManager, since that's what knetworkmanager front-ends.
<gekkoo> well, the other way (through /etc/network/interfaces static config) it should work even though your knetworkmanager says you're offline
<Kalmairn> Agreed.  Strange thing, when NetworkManager died (exited, whatever) and knetworkmanager realized it, it took all aware apps into offline mode.  It also appeared to stop applications from accessing the network.
<Kalmairn> So, for example, Firefox automatically went into offline mode - I had to enable it.
<Kalmairn> I couldn't get rdesktop to work at all.
<gekkoo> strange, i never heard that knetworkmanager can take other apps offline
<Kalmairn> At least, not from an icon I have on my desktop.
<Kalmairn> gekkoo: Let me re-test.
<Kalmairn> yep.
<Kalmairn> Right-clicked on knetworkmanager, selected Deactivate Connection, Switch to Offline Mode.
<Kalmairn> Firefox immediately went into offline mode.
<gekkoo> funny
<Kalmairn> I used another word, also started with 'f'.
<Kalmairn> >:)
<gekkoo> maybe just kill knetworkmanager :P
<gekkoo> if you have static ip, it doesnt matter anyway
<Kalmairn> I'm about there, yes.
<Kalmairn> This zero-configuration stuff is really irritating.
<gekkoo> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html here's a nice tutorial. shows you two ways to configure static ip
<gekkoo> kill dhclient + knetworkmanager before
<PeperJohnny> hello guys. my Dolphin and konversation do not want to keep the sizes i set. even if i write it into configrc of the files they ignore that
<PeperJohnny> nvm found a workaround
<Princess> join #ubuntu.fr
<massimo> hi
<massimo> need help for wireless
<massimo> is there someone willing to help me??
<massimo> hello??
<Stompzi> they might be, if you asked a question.
<Stompzi> :)
<massimo> ahah!!!
<massimo> right
<massimo> ok...i got kubuntu 8.10
<massimo> trying to connect wiureless
<massimo> I can get connected by wire but my wireless does not work
<massimo> ...so what can I do??
<massimo> I tried with WIcd
<massimo>  with no result
<massimo> Stompzi...can u help me??
<massimo> can anybody help me to make my wireless work???
<massimo> helloooo??
<massimo> can anybody help me to make my wireless work???
<Kohlrabi> What's notworking exactly?
<massimo> i don't know
<massimo> ....ok...kubuntu 8.10...wired works, wireless dont'. I use a USB key to connect wireless
<snauz> hola a tod@s
<massimo> iwlist can see the wireless line but i cannot connect
<massimo> and i cannot ping
<massimo> the router
<snauz> una pregunta
<massimo> so???
<QContinueum> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mr-S> hello
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<massimo_> hello
<massimo_> i need help to make my wireless work
<snyderios> hello massimo
<snyderios> maybe i can help u
<burn_> how to extras .rar filies [li part1 part2 par3...] to one file [the one file is parterd into muliple peaces]?
<jhutchins_wk> Can't help if they don't stick around.
<jhutchins_wk> burn_: unrar the main (first) file, it should do the whole batch.
<burn_> somentime extract only 4mb and sometimes 300mb and should be like 700mb
<jhutchins_wk> burn_: unrar -e whateverfile.rar
<jhutchins_wk> burn_: That's the luck of usenet.  Sometimes you get all the parts, sometimes you don't.  Could be different resolutions too.
<burn_> i  download from rapid share and all 7 parts are there
<burn_> unrar -e whateverfile.rar not working showing me help
<snyderios> then open a console
<burn_> i used sudo urar -e filepart1.rar
<snyderios> cd /where/ever/the.rar/files/are
<snyderios> hmm and it still doesn't work?
<burn_> showing me the help like i type urar --help
<burn_> UNRAR 3.80 beta 2 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2008 Alexander Roshal
<burn_> Usage:     unrar <command> -<switch 1> -<switch N> <archive> <files...>
<burn_>                <@listfiles...> <path_to_extract\>
<burn_> <Commands>
<burn_>   e             Extract files to current directory
<burn_>   l[t,b]        List archive [technical, bare]
<burn_> and others command
<Dr_willis> reread the help..
<Dr_willis> its unrar e foo.rar
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis>  e = command, not a switch
<snyderios> are these 7 .part01.rar, part02.rar etc ?
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<burn_> it is uraring it now :d thnx
<Ekushey> e is a command?
<Dr_willis> burn_,  :)
<Dr_willis> tar works the same way
<snyderios> or are there 6 files end with .part04.rar for eg. and on file, that ends with .rar only?
<Dr_willis> tar xzvf   --> all commands
<Dr_willis>   unrar  <command>  -<switch 1>
<Ekushey> xzvf are the parameters, aren't they?
<Ekushey> tar is the command
<burn_> it show me that all is unrard and only 4mb of package is unrared
<Dr_willis> e is the command to tell unrar what to do...
<Dr_willis> tar is proberly a bad example.. beause most of the old docs still use the -xz type format/commands
<dwidmann> Ekushey: yes, but if you want you can simplify that to xf or xvf ... it autodetects the compresssion type
<Dr_willis> of coruse unrar is weird.. in that it dosent edfault to well.. like the name suggests.. extracting.. :)
<burn_> it show me that all is unrard and only 4mb of package is unrared of 700 mb
<Dr_willis> You extract the first archive of a multi-archive package
<Dr_willis> foo.rar or foo.r01 normally
<burn_> it is sudo unrar e part1.rar
<Dr_willis> You dont need to do sudo
<burn_> and it starts scaning for part 2, and ints add part 2
<Dr_willis> what are the filennames of the archive anyway?
<burn_> diablo 1 :D
<burn_> Extracting from Diablo_mendingu86.part1.rar
<burn_> Extracting  Diablo 1_mendingu86.iso                                   16%
<burn_> Extracting from Diablo_mendingu86.part2.rar
<burn_> ...         Diablo 1_mendingu86.iso                                   32%
<burn_> and til the part7
<burn_> and i opet the dir when 100% is compleated andonly 4mb is unpacked
<burn_> or .1mb or 20mb
<Dr_willis> could try winrar and wine
<burn_> yup
<burn_> going to try it right now :d
<Dr_willis> that name schemd is  very werird..
<Dr_willis> normally its .r## or similer
<Dr_willis> you could cat them all together I guess. :)
<burn_> how?
<burn_> u mean ctrl + x? :D
<jhutchins_wk> burn_: You probably don't have all of the files.
<snyderios> or some of them have a CRC-error
<oobe> unrar e Diablo_mendingu86.part1.rar
<oobe> if you already tried that and that doesnt work then you probably have a corrupt rar
<oobe> re download the rar where it messes up
<oobe> i.e Diablo_mendingu86.part7.rar
<burn_> it wast messes up, i can opet any of the archevi with ark and showing me file size 700 mb
<burn_> ill try with winrar
<oobe> ark uses the unrar binary anyway
<oobe> so you will probably get the same result with more detail
<burn_> how tu use unp a.k.a unrar all with...
<oobe> i already told you
<oobe> unrar e Diablo_mendingu86.part1.rar
<burn_> ok
<oobe> it will unpack the whole thing
<burn_> unp has unrar it all :D
<burn_> hiphip hurey 3 time for unp :D
<burn_> what is the corret name for virtual drives in linux, somentihng like acestoniso or somenthing?
<oobe> i just use mount
<snyderios> dito
<oobe> so im assuming it unpacked ok
#kubuntu 2008-11-20
<l_r> is there a live version of ubuntu for usb? (I am not asking about installing ubuntu from a cd to usb)
<ubuntu_> TEMP
<burn_> how to mount iso files but with program! acetoneiso site not working
<snyderios> console
<snyderios> then:
<snyderios> sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /location/where/you/want/to/mount
<snyderios> normally /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<snyderios> thats normally the way in (k)ubuntu
<hitmanWilly> meh, all the CDs I use a lot I have ripped and shoved in fstab :P
<snyderios> but you can choose a directory that you want, but !important! before you mount, the directory must exist
<snyderios> hm, if you use an iso everyday, it is useful tu mount them with fstab
<snyderios> but only to install a game or program, my method should work
<falckon> i'm trying to play supertux, but every so often something consumes the cpu for a moment because it jitters, its very short (half a second maybe) but by running top with a very small delay it looks like Xorg
<hitmanWilly> yeah, saves a lot of trouble hunting down discs
<falckon> i recently updated to kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4 and i seem to have just started having this problem
<fhumayun> hi, is this the channel to ask for help with ubuntu?
<hitmanWilly> fhumayun, this is actually the kubuntu channel, but a lot of the issues are similar
<fhumayun> k..this issue is kinda getting under my skin and ive spent alot of time researching it
<fhumayun> i ve got a tosh laptop running at 1440x900 .. got /etc/X11/xorg.conf all squared away for the right displaysize
<fhumayun> so that i get the fonts at 96 dpi
<fhumayun> for the most part.. all my apps / UI look great
<fhumayun> but browser fonts just suck still
<fhumayun> i got all the mssfonts on.. pixel fonts on as well
<fhumayun> also have the subpixel rendering set for LCD...smoothing
<fhumayun> like i said.. fonts are hot everywhere except in browser (where they scale horribly)
<hitmanWilly> using firefox for a browser, or something else?
<fhumayun> yea.. tried FF/ Opera
<hitmanWilly> hmm, kk
<hitmanWilly> one sec, lemme look at something
<fhumayun> thanks sir
<hitmanWilly> ok, my guess is that the web page fonts are overriding yours, in ff the best way to fix this is to disable the override
<fhumayun> yea. i got that unchecked as well :(
<hitmanWilly> damn...kk
<fhumayun> do u have this issue?
<hitmanWilly> nope, run at 1680x1050 too...
<fhumayun> so ur fonts are smooth in browser experience?
<fhumayun> windows like?
<hitmanWilly> yeah, well, they show up like I want them too anyway, usually turn off anti-aliasing and the like anyway
<fhumayun> alright.. i think its as good as its gunna get
<fhumayun> thanks guy
<hitmanWilly> sorry I couldn't be more help
<fhumayun> nah.. its fun to keep wrangling with linux stuff
<fhumayun> keeps me out of other trouble
<fhumayun> lolz
<hitmanWilly> :)
<fhumayun> once again..thanks sir!
<hitmanWilly> np
<lookas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74558/ pleeease help!! cant start frostwire
<lookas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/74558/ please no one??
<hitmanWilly> well, from the looks of it, it can't find the main .jar file. how did you install it, btw?
<lookas> sudo apt-get install...
<dwidmann> lookas: is unpack200 in your path? Try typing "which 200"
<dwidmann> **erm
<dwidmann> which unpack200
<lookas> which: no 200 in (/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/games:/usr/lib/qt4/bin:/home/koops/bin)
<lookas> dont know what that is
<dwidmann> which unpack200
<lookas> which: no unpack200 in (/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/games:/usr/lib/qt4/bin:/home/koops/bin)
<lookas> ammmm, no idea what that is
<lookas> am i missing some package?
<Joe0> Hello
<Joe0> I need a little help
<Joe0> not sure if this is the right place
<Joe0> as #ubuntu wasn't working
<peterbuldge> knetworkmanager isn't docking on startup for me.  the icon is just floating on the desktop/ is there a way to fix this?
<Joe0> basically I have ubuntu 8.10 interpid
<Joe0> and i want the snow effect
<Joe0> it has water
<Joe0> but no snow
<Joe0> i done as much research as i can
<Joe0> still no help
<Joe0> so any help?
<x_link> Hi!
<x_link> Which repo do I need to add to get KDE4 in 8.04?
<hitmanWilly> hmm, I'm not seeing an option for it either...they may have removed it...
<xuzas> hii!!!
<x_link> Anaybody?
<Rioting_pacifist> my firefox just started segfaulting
<hitmanWilly> reinstall it maybe, sounds like something got corrupted
<snyderios> x_link: universe repositorities
<Rioting_pacifist> no change, it still segfaults
<killer_> has anyone tried to use /etc/init.d/networking start       in Kubuntu 8.10?
<hitmanWilly> Rioting_pacifist, did you make any changes to your system just prior to the issue popping up?
<shangyong> what's wrong??
<shangyong> kubuntu 8.10/
<killer_> I find that I cannot get a static IP set, and I cannot down the network that starts on boot with the /etc/init.d/networking stop  ... after exec this command .. ifconfig shows eth0 still up
<Rioting_pacifist> i changed my xorg but its worked since then, hmm i did just run some suggestions from powertop, so ill try rebooting to see if that fixes it
<shangyong> if you set static ip ,the network manager can't work
<Rioting_pacifist> killer_: is NetworkManager still running after networking stop?
<shangyong> you can use wicd to manager your network
<killer_> I think at this point.. I spent enough time.. after a week of kubuntu 8.10 on two machines, and everything that I have been doing for years has become one battle after another. I'll be dropping kubuntu8.1
<shangyong> unnessary ,just change your network manager
<Rioting_pacifist> killer_: if you just kill NetworkManager it should fix your problem, most networking howtos on new ubunuts make it quite clear they dont work with networkmanager on
<killer_> Rioting_pacifist: why would NetworkManager compete with the regular init.d scripts? shouldn't NetworkManager just be a GUI for the init.d scripts and config file edits?
<killer_> shangyong: I don't need  a network manager.. bash and the operater at the console do a good job of network management
<Rioting_pacifist> killer_: no, it wasnt producing a friendly enough way to sort out wireless networking and NetworkManager is the best of a bad bunch of wireless tools to make it useable by people that dont want to be editing /etc/networks. the easiest thing to do is kill NetworkManager and if that fixes your problems remove it
<killer_> Rioting_pacifist: I tried using NetworkManager only, I set an IP and it still does DHCP to up the interface
<hitmanWilly> killer_, so just disable network manager then, problem solved
<rexito> alo
<Rioting_pacifist> im saying this from a bunch of bad runnins with network manager, im guessing its the problem (it normally is) but it may not be
<killer_> I would like NetworkManager to actually work.. I really don't care how the network is managed.. just as long as it can be managed
<killer_> currently... if I stop my DHCP server.. I cannot get my kubuntu8.10 boxes on the network
<Rioting_pacifist> killer_: if you know how to edit /etc/networking just kill NetworkManager and see if your manual settings work
<Rioting_pacifist> */etc/networks
<rexito> someone to set up the sound on a Toshiba Satellite l45-sp2046 ??
<Rioting_pacifist> rexito: try #alsa i think i have but cant rember the settings it needed
<killer_> Rioting_pacifist: how come NetworkManager doesn't edit those traditional files? where are the files it controls? so I can find them when I remote in w/ ssh
<shangyong> iface eth0 inet static
<shangyong> address 192.168.0.10
<shangyong> netmask 255.255.255.0
<shangyong> gateway 192.168.0.1
<killer_> shangyong: I know how to setup the network/iptables/ etc. where are the files that NetworkManager changes?
<rexito> add this line in alsa
<hitmanWilly> killer_, yeah, I have issues with networkmanager myself....takes too many hints from the redmond school of design....lol
<dwidmann> Hmm, koffice 2 beta 3 is out :)
<killer_> to be fair .. I"ve been using Kubuntu since Edgy
<rexito> options snd-hda-intel model=toshiba
<killer_> I have it on two workstations and my laptop
<rexito> 	
<rexito> reboot and does not work, changed probe
<rexito> options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<rexito> is not sound
<rexito> reboot and does not work , changed probe options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<rexito> is not sound
<rexito>  	
<rexito> any new idea?
<Rioting_pacifist> rexito: have you tried #alsa
<Rioting_pacifist> rexito: make sure its not just a setting that is mute by running alsamixer
<rexito> /sbin/alsa: Warning: Processes using sound devices: 5214(kmix) 5666(wish8.5).
<rexito> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-intel snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-seq-dummy snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi snd-rawmidi snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device snd-page-alloc (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-intel snd-mixer-oss snd-pcm snd-timer snd-page-alloc).
<killer_> well I edited the interfaces file, stopped NetworkManager, removed it from /etc/rc2.d/ link.... and did /etc/init.d/networking start
<killer_> and ifconfig shows no eth0
<killer_> sheesh
<killer_> it's like all of networking has been hosed in this version
<x_link> I don't know if anybody answered.
<x_link> But can somebody tell me which repo I need to get KDE4?
<x_link> I use 8.04
<dwidmann> x_link:  the ppa, one sec and I'll get you the whole deb line
<dwidmann> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<dwidmann> I think
<x_link> dwidmann: Thanks man!
<x_link> I really appreciate it.
<dwidmann> x_link: no problem
<x_link> dwidmann: Then just sudo aptitude update, safe-upgrade, dist-upgrade.
<x_link> Right?
<dwidmann> x_link: no
<dwidmann> x_link: you'll need to install the
<dwidmann> stupid enter key ...
<x_link> sudo aptitude install kde4
<x_link> ?
<dwidmann> x_link: you'll need to install the kubuntu-kde4-desktop package, unless you don't want the whole kubuntu deal ... you could just install whatever kde4 apps you want or whatnot too I suppose, most will be suffixed with -kde4, ie: konsole-kde4
<dwidmann> x_link: config dir will be ~/.kde4, install prefix is /usr/lib/kde4/
<x_link> dwidmann: Okey.
<x_link> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-kde4-desktop then
<dwidmann> I wonder why it is that ksysguard(kde4 version) doesn't work properly in kde3 :\
<dwidmann> hehehe, koffice 2b3 only took "real 18m40.349s" to compile :)
<x_link> Does anybody know how to remove the widget at the top in KDE4?
 * mister-tea wonders what he did wrong as it took two hours to compile alsa
<dwidmann> mister-tea: make use of make's -j and -l options, can speed things up dramatically on multi-core systems
<nrich> I'm not able to set up dual monitors as I want them on kubuntu 8.10 can anyone help? I'm not a new user.
<nrich> Currently I have it cloned, but the extra monitor keeps going black then coming back
<nrich> it's a laptop as the base unit
<mister-tea> how about on and 900mhz athlon?
<x_link> Hurmm...
<nrich> what I tried was using the automatic configuration wizardy thing that came up when I plugged the monitor in
<x_link> Isn't there any kcontrol for kde4 or something?
<nrich> RandR resize or whatever it's called
<dwidmann> mister-tea: well, you can still make it multi-task with -j and it should speed it up a little ... but not without the price of making everything drag to a halt for you
<mister-tea> that's all I was doing at the time anyway
 * mister-tea this box is slower than my main box
<dwidmann> x_link: no, it was dropped in favor of "systemsettings"
<dwidmann> mister-tea: here's what my make command looks like ... probably wouldn't sit well with your box though: alias mymake="time make -j -s -l 5"
<x_link> dwidmann: =/
<x_link> So konqueror isn't in KDE4 eitehr.
<x_link> I really like KDE3 better.
<dwidmann> x_link: yes it is.
<Dragnslcr> Of course it is
<jtechidna> Konqueror is in KDE4
<Dragnslcr> It just isn't the default file manager
 * DoubleD is reverting back to KDE3 after two weeks of KDE4
<x_link> DoubleD: I tried it some times.
<x_link> I saw it now.
<x_link> Hurmm
<DoubleD> ya that was completely random. I posted that comment in the wrong window
<DoubleD> I'm essentially going back to Hardy from Intrepid
<x_link> So I can't remove dolphin-kde without removing kubuntu-kde4-dekstop.
<x_link> Okey.
<x_link> I didn't upgrade to 8.10 cause of KDE4.
<x_link> But I want to try it a bit now.
<x_link> But it seems messy in a way.
<mister-tea> dwidmann: any idea why I can install ubuntu 8.04 on this box but I can't install kubuntu w/o failure?
 * mister-tea wonders if he could just select the kde environments into this version
<Dr_willis> mister-tea,  thats doable..
<x_link> I really don't like KDE4 much at all.
<Dr_willis> i had an odd machine that Ubuntu dident work but xubuntu did install.. 2 different disks
<dwidmann> mister-tea: I don't know, not the first time I've heard of problems like that before, and it goes both ways
<mister-tea> I might try it this install seems stable
<mister-tea> I am close to the minimum ram
<dwidmann> hmm, looks like print preview still crashes kword
 * mister-tea this box was built from spare parts
<x_link> Ahhhhhh, nice.
<x_link> Back to KDE3 =)
 * mister-tea fears the 4
<nogagplz> 4 isn't that great
<dwidmann> x_link: it may grow on you a bit ... my approach has been and still is to not run kde4 the de ... but to use its apps
<x_link> mister-tea: Me too.
<nogagplz> wonder if 3 is still in the repos, or will be in backports, or whatever
 * nogagplz hasn't been on this distro in a long time
<dwidmann> nogagplz: not in intrepid, though there is a third party repo for it, I think.
<x_link> I really don't like that they have done to the menu, the theme, the look etc.
 * mister-tea has a disc from mail
<nogagplz> dwidmann: would you happen to have a link for it?
<dwidmann> nogagplz: it can be compiled too ... not necessarily easily though
<dwidmann> nogagplz: nope
<dwidmann> nogagplz: I've only heard about it
<nogagplz> dwidmann: I usually compile KDE, but at the moment my distcc machine is sleeping with dead ram and decided to go binary distro to ease the pain of setup until it's back in action
<dwidmann> x_link: much of that can be changed
<dwidmann> x_link: for example, if you right click the k-menu and change it to classic ..... or if you change the window decs to something like plastik, etc
<x_link> dwidmann: Yeah I know. But still.
 * mister-tea votes for kubuntu change
<x_link> dwidmann: But I'm on my laptop now, I just want something that works.
<x_link> Ahh, I will go for GNOME instead.
<x_link> Or not =)
<x_link> I REALLY like KDE 3.5.10
<mister-tea> me too
<dwidmann> x_link: my original solution was to switch to fluxbox and use it with kde4 apps ... then I compiled kde 3.5.9 the other day
 * mister-tea had trouble with flux
<dwidmann> mister-tea: what kind?
<x_link> I use compiz for the theme I done and 2 other things, I really like the theme I did, my icons and I just simply like it.
<x_link> KDE3 then.
<DoubleD> well I'm going back back to hardy... I'll be back later
<mister-tea> it wouldn't properly rcognize my video card so I had the low resolution flicker
<dwidmann> mister-tea: that sounds like an Xorg problem, not a fluxbox problem
<mister-tea> flicker drives me insane
<x_link> Seems like alot of people really don't like KDE4.
<dwidmann> x_link: after I get it set up the way I like it's not bad .... no support for a "separate x screens" sort of dual-monitor setup though, so I'm not using it until it has that ...
<x_link> I use my laptop =)
<x_link> dwidmann: You have any screens I can see?
<dwidmann> x_link: what sort of screens?
<x_link> Of your KDE4 desktop.
<mister-tea> I tried manually configuring xorg but it would revert on boot
<dwidmann> x_link: my laptop isn't booted atm
<x_link> Okey
<x_link> http://www.speedyshare.com/408216309.html
<x_link> dwidmann: That's my KDE3.
<x_link> Nothing special but I like it =)
<mister-tea> x_link: it has been special to me ... the first os not to crash on me
<dwidmann> x_link: forget what I used for a plasma panel theme ... color theme was the one I made "themeinneedofaname", think I had the wallpaper set to bluecurl (one of the defaults, that or in kdeartwork or some such), win decs were ozone without the stripes and without the blended titlebar color, widget style was the default oxygen .... yes, I just rolled all of that off the top of my head ... weird
<Vagyna> hi there..
<x_link> mister-tea: Yeah =)
<Dan252562> I need some help
<legodude> anyone having strange firefox problems?
<x_link> dwidmann: Okey =)
<legodude> lots of random crashes
<x_link> dwidmann: Did you see my KDE?
<legodude> non-reproducible behavior
<legodude> etc?
<dwidmann> x_link: just a sec
<x_link> Okey.
<x_link> It works great for me.
<x_link> More than great.
<x_link> No krasches, works pretty fast etc.
<legodude> it did
<legodude> but has been getting worse and worse
<dwidmann> x_link: that's pretty slick, what icon set is that?
<legodude> which is troubling
<mister-tea> do you use wine?
<x_link> dwidmann: I don't use any icon-theme.
<x_link> Just handpicked some single-icons and changed it.
<legodude> mister-tea: me?
<mister-tea> yes
<Dan252562> any1 please :(
<x_link> dwidmann: Downloaded one for firefox, one for terminal etc.
<legodude> I have wine installed, but am using native firefox
<Dan252562> naggers
<Dan252562> :(
<dwidmann> !ask | Dan252562
<ubottu> Dan252562: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mister-tea> but my f gets a littlr flakey when I use a wine program
<dwidmann> x_link: ah, okay
<legodude> hrm, I've not been using wine though when this happens
<Dan252562> well, I attempted to remove perl ( apt-get remove perl ) and it removed all my packages
<x_link> dwidmann: =)
<mister-tea> k different problem then
<x_link> Well, it's time for me to go.
<Dan252562> now i can't even get to the desktop
<x_link> 04:00 here =/
<x_link> dwidmann: Thanks for everything!
<Dan252562> well, I attempted to remove perl ( apt-get remove perl ) and it removed all my packages, now i can't even get to the desktop, what do i do ?
<legodude> like now it gives me the option to restore my session, but when I click restore it pops up a blank window
<x_link> Good night!
<dwidmann> good night x_link
<legodude> I also get weird "Unexpected Program Termination" errors in konq
<mister-tea> nope mine just doens't start again and goes away
<Dan252562> well, I attempted to remove perl ( apt-get remove perl ) and it removed all my packages, now i can't even get to the desktop, what do i do ?
<bazhang> Dan252562, why did you remove perl
<bazhang> Dan252562, what system are you on now
<Dan252562> Live UBUNTU
<Dan252562> I removed perl because i did..
<Dan252562> zzzz
<dwidmann> Dan252562: that wasn't very smart ... "apt-cache rdepends perl | wc -l" says 2176 ... that is A LOT of reverse dependencies. In short, that woudl cause  a lot of things to get removed if you removed it.
<Dan252562> srry for being an annoying dick but im pretty sad
<bazhang> Dan252562, please stop
<dwidmann> Dan252562: I can walk you through how to get things back to normal, if you're good at following instruction
<Dan252562> I can access these files from live cd
<Dan252562> i guess, i'll just have to burn em ?
<Dan252562> but how do i burn stuff on the live cd
<bazhang> Dan252562, you dont
<Dan252562> hmm.. i've got dualboot, is windows able to read ext3 partitions ?
<dwidmann> Dan252562: like I said, why not just fix it?
<Dan252562> alright
<Dan252562> how
<dwidmann> Dan252562: step 1 is already complete, you're in the livecd, so now for step 2 (I may take some time typing things, don't get too impatient)
<Dan252562> k =]
<dwidmann> Do you know which partition the root partition of your linux install is on?
<Dan252562> nope
<dwidmann> Dan252562: well, we'll have to find out
<dwidmann> Dan252562: if you're on the intrepid live cd, open dolphin, it might have a list of drives you can mount (hopefully)
<dwidmann> Dan252562: that should be the easiest way to find out which it is, I think.
<Dan252562> hang on, im installing it
<dwidmann> Wait, it might not even tell :\
<dwidmann> Dan252562: installing what?
<Dan252562> dolphin
<Dan252562> ok installed, opened
<Dan252562> what do i do now
<dwidmann> Dan252562: well, I've changed my mind, it might not even tell where it's supposed to mount to :\ ... lets see about something else instead, seeing as you're in the mood to install things though, install gparted
<Dan252562> done
<dwidmann> Dan252562: if you run it, you should be able to get a full list of partitions on all drives, we need to find out which one is your linux install, it's probably and ext3 partition
 * mneptok waves buh-bye
<stdin> Dan252562: please join #ubuntu-ops for a minute
<stdin> Dan252562: you're temporarily muted in here, for the moment
 * mister-tea suspects a bad handle
<condon> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to use a usb mouse plugged into on of those USB to PS/2 plugs in the PS/2 port on the pc in Kubuntu?
<mneptok> condon: it is
<legodude> condon: yes
<condon> Got it plugged in,mouse is getting power (led's on) but no movement.
<legodude> it is a ps2 mouse
<legodude> in that case
<condon> how do I make it work?
<legodude> well
<legodude> let me back up
<legodude> did it come with the converter?
<stdin> make sure it's plugged in when the system boots. the hardware probably won't work if you just plug it in when the system is powered on
<condon> no, have a few of them laying arond
<legodude> okay
<dwidmann> condon: check /dev/input (or better, if possible, /dev/input/by-id and see if it's listed there
<legodude> so you are probably trying to use a new USB mouse
<legodude> right?
<condon> yep
<legodude> might not have any ps2 support
<legodude> check teh docs
<legodude> those converters do nothing
<legodude> unless the mouse supports it
<legodude> the mouse detects whether it is plugged into usb or ps2 and loads the appropriate firmware
<condon> Probably doesn't support it.  only the keyboard's listed in /dev/input/by-id
<legodude> no
<legodude> you have to check the manufacture of the mouse
<legodude> to know for certain
<legodude> or if it did not come with the converter that's another indication...
<dwidmann> condon: not all devices will show up in by-id ... if it's not there check by-path too
<condon> should it just work if it is capable? or is there something in linux I have to configure?
<legodude> condon: it will just work
<legodude> after a reboot
<condon> pci-0000 and the speakers.
<condon> Figures.
<condon> Anyone know anything about Virtualbox? :)
<condon> can't get it to work w/ the USB devices so was trying to turn the usb mouse into a ps/2 mouse to get around it.
<chrisruls00__> I am having a few problems with applications that still use the KDE3.5 style. the text in drop-down menus and text boxes are blank, but will flash what they are real quick if I click on them. I am assuming this might have something to do with widgets in these applications. The applications currently experiancing this are konversation, k3b and knetworkmanager.
<JontheEchidna> chrisruls00__: the nvidia beta legacy drivers are to blame
<chrisruls00__> hmm, is there any way to fix it right now?
<JontheEchidna> turning off desktop effects or using the nv drivers can work around your problem
<chrisruls00__> ugg, i spent a week getting the nvidia drivers working and now they cause me more problems...
<conscience4_> hi!
<conscience4_> i got someone trying to get in with different services and protocols and my firewall is keep in away cause i put that with firewall with blacklist and make some rules, however this thing is very limited cause i can not go to sites like youtube or google very well. my question is should i allow someone get in to see who is that person or persons and them report to pastebin or something?
<coreymon77> conscience4_: youre new to linux arent you?
<conscience4_> not really
<conscience4_> but i am not good
<coreymon77> conscience4_: they cant really do much to you
<Rioting_pacifist> ive got a dependance problem is it possible to just install an old version of a package to work around it
<genii-around> conscience4_: What to do: look up their ip or domain name someplace like dnsstuff.com       with whois. Then find the abuse email of the ISP for that. Then email them your logs, adjusted for GMT
<Rioting_pacifist> nvm aptitude fix it
<conscience4_> where do i see my logs?
<Rioting_pacifist> . /var/log/*
<LostBat> @v@/ anyone know how do i get SCIM install correctly so i can type japs & chinese?
<conscience4_> what is GMT?
<billytwowilly> greenwich mean time
<conscience4_> thanks
<genii> conscience4_: The reason you let them know your time as compared to GMT is so they can check logs to see who was logged in on that specific IP at that time
<DoubleD> woo.. into KDE 3.5  it seems a lot faster than kde 4
<mister-tea> woo hoo
<jonny_> I am really confused. I just want to install and use kpilot on intrepid. I can't find how to instsall it (sudo apt-get install kpilot, obviously, doesn't work.) kdepim doesn't seem to contain kpilot either
<mister-tea> jonny_: check out this link http://www.linux.com/feature/50422
<jonny_> mister_tea: that's cool - but I can't see how to install those components - I want to sync my palm with Korganizer
<jonny_> the only likely looking thing I can see is the opensync plugin for kde stuffs - but that isn't canonical supported :S
<mister-tea> well I just thought you would like to know what's up with kde4
<jonny_> mister-tea: Thanks :) Any idea how to do syncing now?
<mister-tea> no I'm just good at google-fu
 * b3lorix is away: Gone to Bed, ill be back
<baudthief> Running Gutsy, one issue has been driving me absolutely nuts for the past few months. Checkboxes are BLANK after you check them. Any fixes?
<baudthief> *Hardy
<genii> baudthief: They're actually checked off. If you click somewhere non-active on the page the checkmark should appear
<dwidmann> baudthief: that's odd ... I've seen that in Firefox on the occasion that I've used it on Hardy & Intrepid
<baudthief> genii: Understood, it just makes it a little awkward when developing apps (and when other people use my machine)
<baudthief> dwidmann: heh its annoying as hell, its system wide too, for eg ccsm checkboxes do the same thing
<genii> baudthief: Yes, a small annoyance I know
<genii> No fix I know of
<baudthief> :\
<dwidmann> genii: would an upgrade to hardy take care of it?
<baudthief> well I'm not gonna revert to windows because of this, but still :P
<baudthief> maybe i'll piss and whine a little more
<jonny_> Anyone got kpilot installed in Intrepid and if so, where did you get it from? I can't find it in the repositories!
<genii> Wait, found something on this
<genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/194624   recommends a fix which works for some, Installing gtk2-engines-qtcurve package
<baudthief> installing..
<baudthief> should I restart X?
<genii> Bah didn't work for me
<baudthief> neither
<genii> baudthief: No
<baudthief> Kinda weird how this issue still hasnt been resolved heh
<baudthief> genii: fixed!
<genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/220575 has some other tactics to try
<baudthief> after installing gtk2-engines-qtcurve, you gotta change the GTK theme to qtcurve in kcontrol
<baudthief> now it works perfect
<genii> Ah, OK
<baudthief> thanks for the moral support :P
 * genii hands out more coffees
<baudthief> I kinda wish they stuck to "Hoary Hoar" instead of "Hardy Heron" :P
<baudthief> It's like. What OS is that? "Windows Vista, and yours?", "Hoary Hoar"
 * baudthief f***s off appropriately
<genii> Well, Hoary was already a dist
<genii> "Hoary Hedgehog"
<metbsd> is 20G enough for kubuntu
<genii> metbsd: Yes
<genii> metbsd: In fact you can get by with 3Gb to install on. But not much room then for apps
<jonny_> do any of you have kpilot in intrepid?
<K`zan> How hard is it to change video cards from nvidia to ATI ?
<K`zan> Just disable the drivers and shut down and install the ATI card and start up again?  Somehow I suspect it isn't going to be that simple :-/.
<pottox> HELP!!!
<pottox> My eth0 device just desapeared while I was fixing my wlan0
<pottox> I got wlan0 to work but now I can't fet eth0 to work
<pottox> sights
<pottox> can someone give me a hand?
<genii> pottox: Does: ifconfig                show an eth0 device?
<LostBat> @v@/ anyone know how do i get SCIM install correctly so i can type japs & chinese?
<pottox> nop
<pottox> it only shows lo and wlan0
<pottox> it was just working a couple of minuts ago
<genii> pottox: try: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<pottox> then I installed b43 for the wireless and eth0 went caput
<pottox> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<pottox> any other idea?
<pottox> here is my card info:
<pottox> 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<pottox> I do have b44 loaded
<pottox> genii please help
<genii> pottox: echo "auto eth0" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces  && echo "iface eth0 inet dhcp" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces && sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<genii> pottox: Report any error
<genii> pottox: You can just copy and paste what I put above into Konsole, no need to retype it all
<pottox> eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<pottox> there was actualy a 3 line response
<pottox> auto eth0
<pottox> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<genii> Don't paste all of it here please
<pottox> ok
<pottox> i'm so desapointed / kubuntu 8.10
<genii> pottox: Well, 8.10 is an intermediate release between long-term support releases. Problems are to be expected
<pottox> it took me 2 hours just t o get bcm43xx working because none of the standard procedures were working
<pottox> now this
<pottox> I know, I guess i expected more
<genii> pottox: What make is the eth0 adapter?
<pottox> <pottox> 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<genii> pottox: No, that is your wifi
<pottox> that's the ethernet the eifi is bcm43xx
<pottox> <pottox> 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<pottox> i meant:
<pottox> 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LANController (rev 03)
<pottox> that's the wifi
<genii> pottox: No, it is wifi
<pottox> yes, the last one i pasted, bcm43xx is wifi
<genii> One minute for research
<pottox> this pne here: 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<pottox> is ethernet
<pottox> tha's the one that just disapeared
<pottox> apreciated
<pottox> I normally do this on my own but after so much time to get the wlan0 working i think i'm drained
<genii> pottox: And it is supposed to use the b44 driver?
<pottox> I believe so
<pottox> when i try to load the diver I get:
<genii> pottox: If you could be so kind as to put my name in any message directed my way, this will help me see it when I'm in other channells
<pottox> ATAL: Error inserting b44 (/lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/drivers/net/b44.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<pottox> genii sure, sorry
<pottox> genii i don't use IRC that often
<genii> pottox: no problem. So the issue seems to be not able to load it
<pottox> genii exactly
<pottox> geni like I said, it was fine and after a reboot it was gone
<klobster> ok, so I installed 8.10 64bit.  It looks awesome.  Now the question is: what are the things i should do right now , before i do anyting else?
<nogagplz> um
<nogagplz> ...like what?
<genii> pottox: I would suggest to (re)install linux-ubuntu-modules      for your kernel version
<draik> Hello all
<draik> I changed my window manager from kwin to compiz. Now, when I get to my login, the desktop flips up and I'm left with a white screen. How do I return to kwin or at least use compiz?
<genii> pottox: Because thats where the driver originates from
<draik> I am currently using irssi. Not the funnest of times, but well worth learning.
<pottox> genii what's the best way to do that? apt-get?
<draik> How do I return to kwin?
<genii> pottox: Likely, yes.
<metbsd> is there kubuntu network  installation cd
<genii> pottox: eg: sudo apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-18-generic        or such (your kernel version there not mine)
<pottox> genii:  Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.27-7-generic
<genii> pottox: Probably also running: sudo depmod -a                         wouldn't hurt after either
<genii> pottox: use apt-cache search with keyword like modules then pipe to grep with your kernel version
<genii> pottox: This should give you a short list of possibles
<genii> pottox: eg:   apt-cache search modules|grep 2.6.27-7
<genii> pottox: or:   apt-cache search modules|grep 2.6.27
<klobster> sorry logged out.  Did anyone answer my question?
<metbsd> is there kubuntu mini iso?
<metbsd> i need kubuntu mini iso
<genii> pottox: The package might not have sub-version like -7 in the name
<metbsd> is there netinstall iso for kubuntu?
<draik> How can I change back from compiz to kwin when I don't have a usable GUI? I have a white screen when I use CTRL+ALT+F[7-12].
<metbsd> ????
<genii> pottox: I will not be available soon, sleep is neccesary
<pottox> genii: maybe this one "linux-backports-modules-2.6.27-7-generic"\
<pottox> I understand
<pottox> genii: thanks for the help
<genii> pottox: Perhaps that one
<pottox> genii: i gota go to bed to, I'll give this a shot and it will be it for today
<pottox> thanks
<genii> pottox: You're welcome. Best luck
<pottox> genii: have a good night
<metbsd> does anyone see my question?
<_2> no
<_2> or i mean i don't.
<genii> I'm going /away now since this client logs for me from different locations but I'm really gone. Good night all
<cadaverpimp> _2: I changed my GUI to be compiz instead of kwin. Is there a way of getting it switched via CLI?
<_2> maybe someone else does metbsd
<_2> cadaverpimp short answer   YES.   now if you are asking me HOWTO   short answer  "i have no idea"     long answer, "i have no idea, but i'm sure it can be done by manipulating files in the home dir"
<_2> and the nick is terrable, btw
<cadaverpimp> _2: I would not have imagined home directory.
<cadaverpimp> Oh, long story short, I was selling skeletons a few years ago just prior to Halloween and got called "cadaverpimp"
<_2> i see.   >:[
<cadaverpimp> Fine...
<enzo_> _2: Better?
<_2> yes
<_2> enzo_ ~/.xsession  might hold the key to your puzzle   not sure though.
<_2> ~/.dmrc could be useful too
<enzo_> Thank you
<_2> welcome
<_2> one might also google "compiz -replace" "kwin -replace"
<_2> or is that two dashes
<_2> enzo_ and if you are locked out of your gui until you fix that.  i might suggest sudo adduser blah     and login as blah
<enzo_> _2: I'm not exactly locked out. I can login, but once I do, the desktop fold/flips up and I have a white screen
<klobster> /join ##random
<klobster> so anyone avee an answer for me?
<_2> klobster what Q ?
<anom01y> how do I get resolutions highter than 1280x1024 ?
<_2> anom01y  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<klobster> what do i install after installing 8.10 64bit?
<_2> klobster probably the 32 bit    ?
<_2> :)
<klobster> : (
<anom01y> thanks
<_2> klobster i mean.  that question is vague
<anom01y> _2: do you know the next size up from 1280x1024 ?
<anom01y> I just bought a new screen 19" non wide screen
<klobster> I went for 64bit because it's the end game.
<_2> anom01y 16 12 ?
<klobster> 2: I just want to know if there are any "have to have's"
<anom01y> k I found them thank you
<_2> klobster not that i know of.  but you might message the bot  /msg ubottu flash  and/or flash64
<klobster> I knw there is a 64bit flash and java (betas)  just want to know if there is anything  am missing
<dsmith_> in kde 3.5 I have 2 main panels and one I cannot get rid of, whats the config file for panels?
<klobster> also, if there is anything that will break (myhttv caused a reinstall already)
<dsmith_> .kde something
<_2> dsmith_ the panel is called "kicker"
<dsmith_> yea..
<dsmith_> I have 3, one is undesired..
<_2> right click and "delete this panel"  ?
<dsmith_> and when I right click remove panel, it only shows top / bottom
<dsmith_> yea tried that
<klobster> also, I want to know if anyone can help me set up dual sound output (hdmi and onboard)
<dsmith_> i was looking for the config file in .kde file under /home
<_2> dsmith_ and the third (undesirable one) is left/right ?
<dsmith_> yea
<dsmith_> well, I can move it either way I want
<dsmith_> but it wont show an option to remove the thing
<dsmith_> annoying me
<_2> dsmith_ err ummm that sounds like that old kde kicker bug  tried restarting your kde sense making the other panels ?
<dsmith_> i did a resotr on .kde sometime ago
<dsmith_> thats why i was thinking it was a confg issue
<dsmith_> can you restart kde?
<dsmith_> or rstart pc?
<dsmith_> I know alt-ctril-backspace
<dsmith_> restarts X
<_2> ah yes.   well in ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc  maybe.
<dsmith_> let me gander
<_2> and yes. logging out and back in will restart kde.
<klobster> dual sound is that screwed up? : (
<anom01y> anyone know the name of the gui app that changes the resolution ?
<dsmith_> wow I have a few verisons of that file
<dsmith_> heh
<klobster> depends, are you using a proprietary driver?
<_2> !sound | klobster if the pages here don't help, then i can't
<ubottu> klobster if the pages here don't help, then i can't: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<klobster> ^^ anom01y
<anom01y> klobster that doesnt help
<klobster> 2: sound is find, it's running dual sound that i have issues with (both through the onboard and through the nvdia hdmi)
<anom01y> I have an nvidia card
<klobster> anom01y: are you rnning the nvidia drivers (restricted drivers?)
<_2> having home permission of 777  causes bash to not set HOME nor read in ~/.bash_history     ;/
<anom01y> klobster: I dont know how do I check
<klobster> anom01y: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<anom01y> 8.04 I believe
<anom01y> kde 3.5.9
<twylight> guys
<twylight> I'm thinking of scrapping kubuntu and going back to winxp
<twylight> because winxp is more compatible with gaming
<klobster> k, goto K-> system-> do you see an nvidia option?
<_2> anom01y rather than "thinking"  lsb_release -a  ;kwin --version
<klobster> twylight:  sounds good.  have fun.
<anom01y> 8.04.1 Hardy
<anom01y> and there is no nvidia option in my kmenu
<anom01y> klobster: but if I go K->system->Hardware Drivers
<anom01y> I see Nvidia Accelerated graphics in there and it says "in use"
<anom01y> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anom01y> klobster: do I need to install anything, or am I fine ?
<klobster> no need to install, check your nvidia driver for resolution issues
<klobster> more in the link you brought up
<anom01y> klobster: isn't there a GUI app that allows me to select the resolution ?
<twylight> but I kind of feel like I'm betraying something if I go back to windows
<_2> we kinda feel like you are trolling
<klobster> yeah it's the nvidia program. kdesu /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<twylight> _2
<klobster> twylight: you are betraying a better part of you, but so what?!?  Live for the moment...
<klobster> 2:  thanks for the help, I see the problem now...
<_2> twylight http://www.gnu.org
<klobster> anom01y: incase you missed it: yeah it's the nvidia program. kdesu /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<anom01y> klobster: I only have /usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<_2> anom01y iirc you can install the settings app
<_2> anom01y maybe   apt-cache search nvidia
<anom01y> yeah I see that Im installing nvidia-settings now
<_2> klobster welcome.
<anom01y> thank you guys
<_2> welcome.
<klobster> 2: thanks.  I been around for awhile...
<anom01y> just realized I should probably reset the computer after changing the monitor
<anom01y> :)
<klobster> maybe, but prolly not
<klobster> ctrl+ works wonders
<klobster> nvm
<_2> :)
<_2> comming or going this time anom01y ?
<_2> :)))
<anom01y> just used the nvida-settings to modify xorg.conf
<anom01y> had to restart X
<anom01y> weird, the resolution won't change it flipped straight to "auto" (1280x1024) again
<klobster> try ctrland "-"
<anom01y> brb
<klobster> sorry ctrl and "-"
<klobster> anyone know about mythtv and how to intall?
<_2> klobster the bot has an infonode
<_2> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<_2> past my bed time.   later folks.    Shalom Aleichem.
<dlevans> hey guys
<dlevans> i have a question before i download and install the new kubuntu
<dlevans> 1. would i be able to use linux MCE? 2. i dont have an old school monitor i use HDMI to DVI and have my pc hooked up to my tv will it auto detect this?
<sedi-d> sup everyone
<Ayabara> how can I change the default size of konsole in kde4?
<xp-killer> konqueror keep going bad when im watching videos in streamin like youtube etc.....the video erea goes grey.how can i fix this?
<xp-killer> stdin:
<sedi-d> yo
<sedi-d> im way 2 new to this crap
<SeeWhy> Need help
<xp-killer> :s
<SeeWhy> I cant see my desktop
<xp-killer> SeeWhy: lol
<sedi-d> lol
<sedi-d> hey can anyone let me know how im suppost to get msn to run on this
<sedi-d> ?
<sedi-d> ii click on it after i download it
<sedi-d> and nothing
<sedi-d> it gets me to open it with a new file or something
<sedi-d> is it like a zip
<SeeWhy> I can't see my desktop although the desktop folder still in my /home/myname with my Icons
<sedi-d> i just switched from xp today:S
<xp-killer> sedi-d: try to install wine then install msn,or u have amsn,kmess, or kopete
<sedi-d> wine?
<SeeWhy> hmm
<sedi-d> whats whine?
<sedi-d> ill google it thanks though
<xp-killer> sedi-d: wine lets u instell stuff like .exe
<SeeWhy> can you tell me why ?
<SeeWhy> I think my younger brother did resize my desktop
<sedi-d> ok ok
<SeeWhy> sedi-d
<sedi-d> i see what the problem is thanks alot man
<sedi-d> its a windows based program
<SeeWhy> you might be consider to search in software management
<sedi-d> whats the best webbrowser for this im using firefox
<SeeWhy> If I right there is a MSN clone in linux
<sedi-d> yaa>??
<xp-killer> SeeWhy: kopete
<sedi-d> im prety much lost
<SeeWhy> named amsn
<sedi-d> ohh i wanted to ask someone
<SeeWhy> use amsn
<sedi-d> i only partitioned half of my hard drive and formated it
<xp-killer> u have also kmess
<SeeWhy> google amsn .rpm and download it then install
<SeeWhy> :)
<xp-killer> no
<sedi-d> is there a way to do it in ubuntu or would i have to pop in the cd and partition the other half?
<xp-killer> just install it from addept
<xp-killer> amsn
<sedi-d> i found amsn but i couldnt get the thing 2 work lol
<sedi-d> addept
<sedi-d> im completely new to linux just got it tonight:S
<sedi-d> lol
<xp-killer> sedi-d: u on kubuntu?
<sedi-d> ubuntu
<sedi-d> ya
<sedi-d> is it crap??
<xp-killer> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<sedi-d> ubuntu
<sedi-d> im pretty sure
<SeeWhy> hmm
<SeeWhy> Someone have solution for me ?
<xp-killer> sedi-d: is your linux blue or mostly orange?
<xp-killer> SeeWhy: u still cant see your desktop?
<SeeWhy> blue = kubuntu
<SeeWhy> orange = ubuntu
<SeeWhy> yep
<sedi-d> orange
<SeeWhy> I can see it
<SeeWhy> :(
<SeeWhy> but my desktop folder in /home/xxx/Desktop still have icons that I'm using
<xp-killer> ok then go to the chanel #ubuntu sedi-d i dont like ubuntu its ugly lol
<SeeWhy> I think my younger broker resized it into very small
<SeeWhy> :(
<xp-killer> see then resize it
<SeeWhy> oh my god
<sedi-d> lol
<SeeWhy> it get back
<sedi-d> i honestly dont no the damn different
<SeeWhy> :D
<SeeWhy> super small >.<
<sedi-d> difference
<sedi-d> how do i get there
<SeeWhy> join ubuntu room
<SeeWhy> #ubuntu
<SeeWhy> xp-killer
<SeeWhy> I think ubuntu isn't better than mandriva
<sedi-d> now im in both
<sedi-d> what
<sedi-d> !
<sedi-d> lol
<sedi-d> thanks
<sedi-d> is it that bad
<SeeWhy> ?
<xp-killer> SeeWhy: well i dont know i havent use mandriva since 2002 lol  so i have no idea how it is now
<SeeWhy> I'm using both :D
<SeeWhy> it's extreme now
<SeeWhy> with kde4
<xp-killer> SeeWhy: mandriva good?is it simple to use?
<SeeWhy> simplier than Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<SeeWhy> better hardware detection
<SeeWhy> wizard guide to do things
<SeeWhy> I really like it :D
<SeeWhy> using mandriva one 2009
<SeeWhy> test it
<SeeWhy> I think you will like it too
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<EvaLuaTe> if i have a 64-bit processor, will there be any difference if i use the 32 or the 64 bit version of kubuntu?
<sedi-d> idconfig deferred processing now taking place whats this mean?
<sedi-d> and its stuck at that place?
<sedi-d> ahha
<sedi-d> i got lucky
<sedi-d> man that took for ever
<sedi-d> thanks guys:D
<sedi-d> #ubuntu
<SeeWhy> oh my god
<SeeWhy> you shoud use / j o i n without space first
<EvaLuaTe> umm, i can't seem to find the Opera Browser Package in adept, is there any reason for this?
<noaXess> how can i change the order in kmenu's favorites?
<Stanley_> hello ... on my desktop i want to install the luna widget, but it is missing in the list. on another intrepid installation there are more widgets, how come?
<bcs_> hello
<NightDragon> hello
<bcs_> may i ask u
<bcs_> about kubuntu
<bentob0x> what's the command to recursively list all files that aren't of a given type (like not .txt or not .php for instance)?
<Stanley_> bentob0x: maybe with find in bash ?
<Stanley_> people coming and going ...
<JackWinter> a question, just installed 8.10 and don't really understand adept anymore.  if i search for kernel i get nothing relevant, same with jack, and other apps
<waldgeist_> what happens if you search for kernel using (sudo) aptitude search ... on console?
<JackWinter> waldgeist_: it does find packages
<JackWinter> i don't know if there is a view i must find, or maybe there is an su adept mode or something...
<JackWinter> suppose i could use apt-get instead, but i like the overview that adept gives me..
<waldgeist_> have you marked that strange icons below the search-field?
<waldgeist_> adept -> search
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<waldgeist_> there you can click on "show awailable (not installed) packages", and so on (blue square)
<ActionParsnip> or you can apt-cache search
<JackWinter> waldgeist_: not sure which icon you are talking about: here is a screenshot of what i'm looking at: http://stashbox.org/300354/screenshot-1
<JackWinter> waldgeist_: sorry, this probably works better :) http://stashbox.org/300366/screenshot-1.png
<JackWinter> hmm, just got loggen in again, i'll repaste: http://stashbox.org/300366/screenshot-1.png
<waldgeist_> interesting, my browse-window looks completely different :)
<JackWinter> cool, this is a virgin install from last night.  hmm wonder what i should do next then...
<waldgeist_> but it seems to work now, right?
<waldgeist_> install filelight, deborphan, power up your vim ;)
<JackWinter> nope, i don't see all packages.  i started adept from computer-adept installer
<waldgeist_> but aptitude shows the packages? so your /etc/apt/sources.list is ok?
<JackWinter> mystery solved, from system-package manager i get something completely different :)
<waldgeist_> :)
<JackWinter> the joys of a new kde :)
<waldgeist_> yes.. i also looked up first for kcontrol and didn't find it
<waldgeist_> but ctrl+alt+k for example is very useful for switching keyboard-layouts
<waldgeist_> or ctrl-f9/f10.. could also be mapped on other keys
<wstephenson> hey folks.
<wstephenson> finex just triaged a bunch of kubuntu networking bugs to my knetworkmanager component on bugs.kde.org, but i think they are kubuntu-specific.
<wstephenson> anyone want to help me figure them out?
<JackWinter> waldgeist_: ok gotta go thanks for the help
<wstephenson> eg https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150916
<wstephenson> "I am using the save profile option in the network configuration wizard. I works fine exept for the default route."
<wstephenson> this is with feisty. did that have NetworkManager 0.6 or no NetworkManager at all?
<wstephenson> cmon, allegedly highly-active kubuntu community, help a maintainer out here.
<ActionParsnip> wstephenson: add the router manually ?
<wstephenson> ActionParsnip: first i need to know whether Feisty actually had NM and what version.
<wstephenson> probably the reporter is talking about a kubuntu specific network configuration tool, not knetworkmanager (that i am responsible for)
<ActionParsnip> wstephenson: oic
<ActionParsnip> wstephenson: i always edit the interfaces file manually, way easier imho
<ActionParsnip> wstephenson: its usually silent in here at this time, id try a bit later
<wstephenson> ActionParsnip: ok
 * ActionParsnip is from UK
<wstephenson> jolly good
 * wstephenson just paid EUR6.99 for 80 PG tips, oh the pain of being an expat
<ActionParsnip> yikes
<ActionParsnip> pg is nice tho
<ActionParsnip> It's the tayyy-ayyste
<vvizard> I screwed up and deleted ~/.config/Trolltech* After that the text in the toolbar and contextmenu's of Qt Designer isn't showing up anymore. Could anyone please make an archieve of ~/.config/Trolltech.conf and ~/.config/Trolltech/ and post it on a webserver or something? :P
<njt> hi
<njt> running livecd.  had a power failure, and now there is corruption on my hdd.  fsck didn't seem to fix it.   how might i fix this?
<njt> (feisty)
<ActionParsnip> vvizard: http://pastebin.com/f5cbc53e5
<ActionParsnip> vvizard: thats Trolltech.conf
<ActionParsnip> i don't have ~/.config/Trolltech
<vvizard> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> vvizard: np bro
<ActionParsnip> vvizard: youo'll need to change line 187
<ActionParsnip> vvizard: search for /home/andy ;)
<vvizard> It fixed the problem. Thanks a bunch
<ActionParsnip> vvizard: np man, dont go rm'ing files til you know they are ok
<ActionParsnip> vvizard: mv them to rename them instead, THEN delete
<vvizard> ActionParsnip: ;)
<ActionParsnip> do it with EVERYTHING
<ActionParsnip> rm is last port of call
<woelfz> hello there
<woelfz> I need some help, after upgrading to 8.10 my KDE taskbar does not appear
<etfb> Trying to use KRec, purely to entertain my daughters who've been annoying their parents by using the Test Call feature of Skype to distraction.  But KRec doesn't work, even though areccord/aplay and Skype work perfectly.  Any hints?
<Stanley_> hello, on my intrepid desktop i want to install the luna-widget, but i cannot find it in the list of available widgets. maybe i have to add an source. any idea?
<xyz_> how to convert bin/toc files to iso?
<ActionParsnip1> xyz_: http://www.linuxtent.com/?p=82
<ActionParsnip1> hi jussi01
<xyz_> ActionParsnip1, thats for bin/cue not bin/toc?
<ActionParsnip1> xyz_: ive never met a toc file, but the bin file is the actual data itself, im guessing the toc file is similar to a cue file
<ActionParsnip1> k3b should be able to use them to write an iso file using its image writing
<Stanley_> trying kdeplasma-addons
<TheFuzzball> BTRFS looks niiice :)
<ActionParsnip1> TheFuzzball: what is it?
<TheFuzzball> New filesystem that will replace EXT4
<TheFuzzball> Still under development
<ActionParsnip1> ext3 is fine for me :)
<TheFuzzball> :p
<TheFuzzball> I'm more of an enthusiast I'm afraid :)
<ActionParsnip1> i work with computers all day so I dont really care as long as it works. hence ubuntu
<TheFuzzball> Too true
<danub> hey all
<danub> anyone ever heard about all the "system tray" icons turning into a computer icon?
<danub> all of my icons have changed to an icon of a computer and a plug... like the battery status, network manager, kopete...all of them
<danub> is there a way to reload something that will display the correct icons?
<danub> ok, i will take that as a no
<E_mE> can i burn a CD ISO off onto a DVD and then install?
<TheFuzzball> E_mE: you can in Nero, I don't know about K3b
<TheFuzzball> But it's a waste of space
<E_mE> TheFuzzball: we have no CDs here
<E_mE> so its the only option :(
<E_mE> will it be bootable?
<TheFuzzball> Yup, I have done it before a few times
<TheFuzzball> Been in the same situation
<E_mE> thank you
<TheFuzzball> np
<TheFuzzball> You have Nero?
<E_mE> no, gonna have to do it on a mac
<TheFuzzball> Hmm
<E_mE> as this PC doesnt have cdrw drive
<TheFuzzball> But it does have a DVD +RW??
<courtjesterg> swear this firefox is sea monkey made to look like firefox
<E_mE> TheFuzzball: nope
<E_mE> got multipul machines here
<TheFuzzball> Ah, cool
<courtjesterg> i don't rem the preferences being in edit on firefox but i know sea monkey has there on edit
<courtjesterg> what happen to the pref being int he tools section
<courtjesterg> or maybe that is the big diffferrence between the windows and linux version
<etfb> I want to experiment with speech recognition.  Is there anything out there that will let me do that?
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<shangyong> dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20071007-0.1_i386.deb (--install):
<shangyong>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<shangyong> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<shangyong> Errors were encountered while processing:
<shangyong>  w32codecs_20071007-0.1_i386.deb
<shangyong> can't install w32codes
<TheFuzzball> shangyong: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y install w32codecs
<shangyong> thank you
<ActionParsnip1> TheFuzzball: was just gonna type that
<TheFuzzball> :)
<ActionParsnip1> TheFuzzball: -y isnt really advised
<ActionParsnip1> as it will also UNINSTALLstuff automatically to meet deps
<ActionParsnip1> if necessary
<TheFuzzball> I doubt that would occur for w32codecs :)
<ActionParsnip1> its not worth risking dude
<ActionParsnip1> specially with other folks systems
<TheFuzzball> Fair enough
<TheFuzzball> But you have to wonder why they have the option if it is so bad :)
<ActionParsnip1> it can be good but if theres some conflict, apt will uninstall whats in the way automatically rather than showing a warning
<TheFuzzball> It isn't like it's going to run autoremove though. I find -y very useful, especially if you are going somewhere.
<waylandbill> Is there a way to tell the window manager that I want an application to minimize to the system tray that doesn't have that capability built in?
<TheFuzzball> No
<TheFuzzball> AFAIK
<JontheEchidna> ksystraycmd yourapphere
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: sudo apt-get install alltray
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: then run alltray <command> &
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: its awesome with thunderbird ;)
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: alltray thunderbird &
<Dekans> there's an option in the menu editor to display in tray any application
<Dekans> it's a checkbox for every app
<Dekans> and there is kdocker too
<waylandbill> Dekans: does that remove the taskbar entry as well as include the system tray icon?
<waylandbill> as I want to minimize to tray, not just display in tray
<Dekans> waylandbill: don't remember, but it's quick to verify ;p
<waylandbill> Dekans: tried with a Konsole. Didn't put the konsole in the tray at all. :)
<Dekans> it's seems buggy
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: run: alltray konsole in a launcher
<Dekans> tried with system settings
<Dekans> but it put firefox in the systray
<waylandbill> ActionParsnip1: yeah... trying that.
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: or if you use yakuake: alltray konsole &
<ActionParsnip1> so you get control back
 * ActionParsnip1 loves yakuake
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip1: Is Yakuake ported to KDE4 yet?
<waylandbill> I know the shell and what & does. :)
<ActionParsnip1> TheFuzzball: yeah man
<ActionParsnip1> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 206 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<TheFuzzball> cool
<ActionParsnip1> oh you know its riiiight :D
<TheFuzzball> Lp
<waylandbill> hmm. I added a new system tray to a brand new panel and now the alltray icons are showing up
<TheFuzzball> :p*
<waylandbill> they don't show up in the first one though... maybe it's too full?
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: alltray is sweet
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: try ps -ef | grep <app name>
<adcts> hi, need help booting livecd
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: is it running?
<mike> greets, everyone
<waylandbill> I know it's running. I saw it in the second system tray I just created.
<ActionParsnip1> adcts: you need to change your bios to boot cd first, then hard drive
<adcts> done that
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: ive never trayed more than 1 thing. i'd check the man page
<Guest38601> anyone have their webcam working in kopete? i'm having trouble with it on my yahoo account
<waylandbill> It's like the first tray is too full and won't display anymore.
<ActionParsnip1> adcts: then the cd will boot
<adcts> squashfs error
<ActionParsnip1> adcts: did you md5 check the cd?
<ActionParsnip1> adcts: as well as check the cd for defects once the initial boot screen shows?
<adcts> yes
<adcts> its fine
<ActionParsnip1> ok, cool
<adcts>  the cd is fine, other distros livecds boot fine
<ActionParsnip1> adcts: ok try turning off some of our motherboard hardware
<adcts> it boots on other machines as well
<waylandbill> is there a way to move a panel I created that appeared at the top of the screen?
<ActionParsnip1> you could also try using noacpi / nodma just until you get installed
<adcts> ok
<adcts> will do
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | adcts
<ubottu> adcts: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<waylandbill> I want to move it the panel from the top of the screen to the right hand side instead, but can't really figure out a way to do that.
<adcts> ok
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: a panel at the top?
<adcts> i'll try that and return tomorrow
<adcts> i'm at work right now
<adcts> is this fine?
<waylandbill> ActionParsnip1: a second panel. By default it is attached to the top of the screen
<ActionParsnip1> adcts: we'll be here
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: in kde?
<adcts> thanks
<waylandbill> ActionParsnip1: right click the desktop and select "Add a panel" and it'll be obvious
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: i use fluxbox
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: my right click shows me the equiv of your kmenu
<waylandbill> ActionParsnip1: well.. then you can't do that then. :)
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: nope
<waylandbill> I assumed I didn't need to specify the default kubuntu DE here. Guess I was wrong. :-D
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: was joking
<ActionParsnip1> but i do use fluxbox
<waylandbill> can resize the panel and do all sorts of stuff to it, but can't relocated it from the top of the screen. :-/
<sluxor> how do I disable adept updates on intrepid?
<sluxor> I just wana use apt-get
<sluxor> commandline
 * Dr_willis just got here... Huh?
<ActionParsnip1> sluxor: just let it exist. When it shows up, run the command line (thats exactly what I do)
<sluxor> No! I disabled it on my other systems running KDE
<ActionParsnip1> sluxor: once its run, the thing will vanish
<sluxor> I know what I want
<sluxor> :P
<sluxor> I disabled it before
<ActionParsnip1> sluxor: i never said yuo didnt
<sluxor> but i cant find it in the menu atm
<waylandbill> sluxor: I use the command line all the time as well and just let the notifier tell me when it's time to update
<ActionParsnip1> sluxor: next time it shows up, right click it and there may be an exit option, it may ask you if it is to ever show up again
<waylandbill> usually updating is a good thing.. except that one time when an update stopped the dm from starting. :)
<sluxor> yes well id rather choose when i update
<sluxor> kthanx
<sluxor> and not have annoying notifications
<sluxor> what were they thinking? thats the reason i ran away from windows
<sluxor> "you have countless updates.. and theres always more"
<sluxor> lol
<sluxor> il do it once a month when i feel like it or in a cronjob
<ActionParsnip1> sluxor: that update icon will not do anything until you say so. It just sits there
<sluxor> still annoying.. i dont need it or want it grr
<ActionParsnip1> sluxor: rc  adept-notifier                             2.1.3ubuntu25.1                             system tray notifier of available system upd
<ActionParsnip1> sluxor: you could just remove adept, and use pat
<ActionParsnip1> *apt
<sluxor> ah yes
<sluxor> i figured
<sluxor> apt-get remove adept
<sluxor> :D
<sluxor> and it removes the update notifier too
<sluxor> hurray
<ActionParsnip1> sluxor: id sudo apt-get autoremove too
<ActionParsnip1> gets rid or orphaned deps
<sluxor> yeh thats ok none were there.. its all good
<ActionParsnip1> sweet
<ActionParsnip1> its weird they give like 4 ways to install debs
<sluxor> i have to say apt has really improved since my old debian box
<sluxor> :P
<sluxor> but I still dont want graphical notifications!
<sluxor> :P
<ActionParsnip1> apt has always been king in my eyes
<ActionParsnip1> synaptic takes too loooong
<sluxor> well gentoo was looking better to me untill they started shoving untested software in their repositories..
<sluxor> very very unstable ebuilds
<ActionParsnip1> sluxor: not had an issue with my gentoo box
<ActionParsnip1> hes still chugging away
<sluxor> ActionParsnip1, how often do you install new software on it?
<sluxor> or compile
<sluxor> :)
<ActionParsnip1> sluxor: not very at all
<ActionParsnip1> its a file server
<sluxor> exactly my point
<ActionParsnip1> its not broke, im not fixing it
<sluxor> I know but from the perspective of repositories.. apt > portage
<ActionParsnip1> i dont mind portage, takes a while to get the box going but its up and fine
<ActionParsnip1> its sshd, samba and cron
<sluxor> have you ever used samba as a domain controller?
<sluxor> I wana try that sometime
<sluxor> should be fun
<sluxor> and less network resource hogging
<ActionParsnip1> ive 4 systems, domain would be kinda overkill imho
<sluxor> l8rz everyone thanx for your help
<ActionParsnip1> peace
<waylandbill> my peer networking is simply sshd. Good enough for 3 computers. :)
<burn_> is it posible to use ubuntu hardi 8.04 and not to update it to interpid 8.10?
<Pici> burn_: Sure
<ActionParsnip1> burn_: hardy is supported for a LONG time
<waylandbill> ActionParsnip1: I didn't think hardy was LTS though.
<burn_> 5 years
<waylandbill> at least not kubuntu I thought.
<burn_> what is LTS?
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: its the same deal as ubuntu, just different DE
<ActionParsnip1> lts == long term support
<burn_> somwething like long term serivce
<burn_> thnx
<ActionParsnip1> same sort of deal
<ActionParsnip1> long term something
<waylandbill> ActionParsnip1: I thought with kde 4 though that ubuntu 8.04 was going to be LTS but kubuntu wasn't.
<waylandbill> (at least this was before 8.10 was released the developers were saying)
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: well its much the same under the hood, same repos
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: id check it out fully if yuo have concerns
<burn_> hardy better work on my comp and drivers work great, ati luhcneh catalyst 8.11 but not working on 8.10 and in jocher or hardware tool when click activate for drivers nothing happends
<waylandbill> ActionParsnip1: I know that, but if noone packages new 3.x updates there could be security updates that don't get in there with it not being LTS.
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: i get your point
<waylandbill> I have an IDE CDrom that 8.10 doesn't seem to find as well. The ide-scsi module is mia. The people in #ubuntu say it is loaded by default, but not if it aint there. :)
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: if its in fstab and fstab points to the right device and the mountpoint exists you should have a wineer
<waylandbill> ActionParsnip1: there isn't a device if there isn't a module to load it.
<waylandbill>  /dev/sr0 is gone after going to 8.10.
<TheFuzzball> I hate sr0
<TheFuzzball> It is evil
<waylandbill> I'd be happy if it was even there. :-)
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/74769/
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: http://pastebin.com/f4e5768f8
<ActionParsnip1> may help you
<ActionParsnip1> i use PATA for all drives
<Dr_willis> cd drive should be scd0 i thought
<ActionParsnip1> works over here :)
<waylandbill> ActionParsnip1: cdrom module doesn't show up in lsmod
<Dr_willis>  cdrom                  47784  1 sr_mod
<waylandbill> yeah. looks like it is scd0. but I recall it being sr0 on my machine with trouble
<Dr_willis> This may be an sata cdrom.. i think it is.. :)
<ActionParsnip1> no, all PATA, i have SATA controllers but no SATA drives of any sort
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: it's definately a PATA drive in the machine with SATA and PATA buses.
<Dr_willis> as far as ive seen.. all ide drives now use the sd## type naming scheme.  or scd##
<ActionParsnip1> Dr_willis: if you put a cd in a cd drive and run fdisk -l will it show up?
<Dr_willis> -l /dev/cdrom1
<Dr_willis> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-11-19 06:40 /dev/cdrom1 -> scd0
<Dr_willis> I cant recall fdisk -l ever showing cd-drives
<ActionParsnip1> never tried it and was curious
<Dr_willis> i recall trying for partiion /dev/hdc once by mistake. :)
<ActionParsnip1> hahaha
<Dr_willis>  fdisk -l /dev/cdrom   --> nothing
<Dr_willis> :)
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: I can't say. I just know in 8.04 in k3b, it called it sr0, maybe a k3b thing? I don't know. I just know that it got loaded by ide-scsi before, the new kernel doesn't have that module on this system and a good cd-burner now sits idle.
<ActionParsnip1> bah
<ActionParsnip1> waylandbill: try: file /dev/sr0
<Dr_willis> in some cases i have seen optical drives called sr## however as of 8.10 they all seem tobe scd## on my 3 machines
<waylandbill> no such file. for both sr0 and scd0
<Dr_willis> i would imagine they have switched over to the scd## stuff.. so perhaps k3b is lookin gin the wrong place now. I recall there being a k3b-setup tool/menuitem
<waylandbill> nah. I know it is some kernel issue, but no idea the solution.
<Dr_willis> dmesg | grep cd  and look for any error emssages I guess for step 1
<ActionParsnip1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-11-20 10:58 /dev/cdrom -> scd0
<ActionParsnip1> is what i gots here
<Dr_willis>  lsmod | pastebinit
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/f1872684c
<Dr_willis> for an example for you to check out....
<waylandbill> Dr_willis: if I disgrard the usb controlller, the grep is empty.
<waylandbill> I do see looking at the full dmesg that it did load the pata_atiixp which is the correct module for that.
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> in kubuntu 8.04 i had a PDF printer to create pdf's from each document, app.. now in kubuntu 8.10, kde4 thats gone.. how can i recreate it?
<ActionParsnip1> !cupspdf
<ubottu> Details on setting up "Print to PDF" are at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<ActionParsnip1> oh i'm GOOOOD
<noaXess> ActionParsnip1: hi :)
<noaXess> i got it too ;)
<noaXess> ActionParsnip1: jep yor ar near GO_OD ;)
<ActionParsnip1> haha
<TheTetsu> hi
<klobster> hello! how do I access the sound on the hdmi portion of my nvidia card?
<ActionParsnip1> klobster: didnt know nvidia cards did sound
<_sam_> yup. nvidia has done sound and ethernet/lan chipsets for years..
<klobster> yeah, through the HDMI port?  I have it running to my flat screen
<ActionParsnip1> _sam_: via hdmi port though. I know they make a range of hardwares :P
<klobster> Thats how HDMI works, its DVI + Sound
<Dr_willis> at least how its supposed to work
<Dr_willis> I dident realize nvidia had pc cards that did both yet...
<klobster> Dr_willis: o.0 I know...
<Dr_willis> With our luck theres proberly some lame DRM that  makes it not work for linux. :P
<ActionParsnip1> not heard of that, sound like a disaster to me, sound on a graphics card
<klobster> at least since the 8500's (my card)
<klobster> Hrmm
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<noaXess> does anybody know, how to resort kmenu's favorite sorting?
<noaXess> order?
<Dr_willis> but thats the whole point of hdmi on your players and tv.. one (expensive) cable to connect the player to the tv.. :) pc's are an afterthouight heh.
<klobster> idk, cable was only $3 for me (monoprice.com).  Love it for the convenience, hate it for the DRM
<Dr_willis> a HDMI cable for $3 ? egads.. in the stores around here they are $30 at least..
<ActionParsnip1> id rather use soundcard to external speakers
 * Dr_willis sticks a hdmi cable in his nose..
<Dr_willis> Digital to the brain!
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<Dr_willis> Anyone else notice that when using compiz and firefox.. i often get firefox hanging/greying out..  regullary.. but with no compiz.. i rarely see it happen..
<BluesKaj> heh, I've seen hdmi's for over 100 bucks on some webstores
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  saw a dvi-Hdmi just now for  $130
<Dr_willis> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=79
<klobster> i'm never gonna pay more than $10 for what amounts to a reconfigured USB cable
<Dr_willis> I tend to pick up cables when i find them on clearance at the stores...
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, those 10 meter hdmi's run abut $100
<Dr_willis> Grabbed a bunch of  firewire cables a few yrs back for $1 each. :) still got them boxed up
<klobster> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240&cs_id=1024008&p_id=3993&seq=1&format=2
<klobster> oh btw, I installed the 64bit version of 8.10, is there anyhting I should keep an eye on, or any config quirks I need to worry about?
<legodude> flash
<legodude> install flash beta
<legodude> 64bit
<klobster> oh yeah, i forgot about that!
<klobster> do I need to uninstall the flash already on here?  how did flash install, anyway is it packaged with ubuntufox?
<klobster> what about repositories, anything to worry about WRT 64 vs 32?
<winterelf> hi, i need help, i have a new screen 22" and i plugged it to my laptop with RJ connection (the pins) i need to know how to cinfugure it so it will work properly.. what should i do? (i have intel x3100 card)
<ghostcube> hi anyone has a fix for the workspace switcher and compiz ?
<ghostcube> kde 4.1.3
<winterelf> ?
<winterelf> nobody knows?
<genii-around> winterelf: I just arrived. Please state again your problem / question
<Dr_willis> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genii-around> Hi Dr_willis :)
 * Dr_willis tries to trick people into talking to the bot.. once again fails..
<winterelf> hi, i need help, i have a new screen 22" and i plugged it to my laptop with RJ connection (the pins) i need to know how to cinfugure it so it will work properly.. what should i do? (i have intel x3100 card)
<winterelf> geii-around :
<Dr_willis> rj conection? You mean the normal 'vga' conector?
<Dr_willis> I have no experiecne with Intel video.. so perhaps someone else can help
<genii-around> winterelf: Check first the laptop. Mine for instance has a FN-F4 combination which cycles through laptop screen only/external screen only/ both on cloned/ both on independent    and so on
<Dr_willis> and some times those keys even work! :)
<winterelf> genii-around : are u saying that theres a special function made by my laptop company just waiting to be used?
<Dr_willis> all 4 of my Laptops have such keys
<christ> Hi
<genii-around> winterelf: Yes
<winterelf> genii-around : i have a button saying crt/lcd is that it?
<genii-around> winterelf: That would probably be where to start, yes
<winterelf> ok , i'll try, if i'm not here in 2 secounds that means there was a *KABOOOM*
<christ> Good Morning, i have a doubt, The first time you start 8.10 a partition manager shows, letting you specify wich partition should be mounted in some special place, how can i access to it again?
<winterelf> ok, i'm here , nothing happend :/
<Dr_willis> christ,  Hmm..ive never  seen that..
<Dr_willis> could be because i set the mountpoints during the install for my vista drives
<christ> Dr_willis: is a graphical interface for the fstab
<Dr_willis> could also be because i use ubuntu, and not kubuntu for my installs
<christ> :O maybe
<winterelf> genii-around : nothing happend
<Dr_willis> I got a spiffy bootable thumb drive i use for all my installs. :) much faster then cd
<legodude> Dr_willis: how did you make it?
<legodude> unetbootin?
<christ> yeah, so it was a Graphical interface that shows all my partitions and allow me to specify mount X partition in X folder, but i cant found it again :/
<Dr_willis> legodude,   i was usingunetbootin.. then theres that new feature in 8.10 that makes a better one. :)
<legodude> !
<legodude> where is it?
<legodude> I didn't have any success with unetbootin
<bazhang> usb-creator
<legodude> ooh nice
<Dr_willis> the usb-creator let ya make a persistant save setup.. and made the thumbdrive faster then unetbootin did...
<bazhang> system administration create a usb startup disk
<Dr_willis> but unetbootin works with other disrtos and in windows.. so.. :) each is handy
<legodude> good
 * legodude hates cds
<nathanael> is there a way to enable the ZUI in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> ZUI?
<bazhang> nathanael, whats that
<legodude> sounds cool
<Dr_willis> a GUI you canuse in your sleep? :)
<legodude> whatever it is
<Dr_willis> ZZZzzz...
<nathanael> Zooming User Interface - one of the main components of plasma, which can be found in every kde4 except for in the kubuntu one
<nathanael> Dr_willis : lol
 * legodude doesn't really understand zui
<nathanael> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/ZUI
<nathanael> logodude: do you know what it is though?
<legodude> okay, I guess plasma desktop persists across virtual desktops
<nathanael> sort of
<legodude> so this solves that?
<Pici> nathanael: It looks like thats just a mockup, i.e: it doesn't actually exist yet.
<legodude> it does
<nathanael> it does, even in KDE 4.1
<legodude> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhODrJkoidA
<nathanael> does anyone know why it isnt in kubuntu
 * Pici shrugs, doesn't use KDE anyway.
<legodude> still doesn't make much sense to me
<legodude> but hey
<nathanael> legodude: I've never really used it, but i wanted to see if it was useful
<legodude> ah
<nathanael> anyway, wheres the point of the cashew, if there isnt a ZUI
<legodude> kids these days with their newfangled UIs
<legodude> give me back CDE
<nathanael> CDE? is it even still being developed? wasn't KDE made to solve CDEs problems?
<legodude> I think it stopped being developed years ago?
<legodude> 10yrs?
<nathanael> lol
<nathanael> was it any good?
<legodude> I never saw any changes in the six years or so I used it
<legodude> other than slight menu reshuffling
<nathanael> is that good or bad?
<legodude> meh
<legodude> neither
<legodude> it just is
<nathanael> so, anyway, is there a way to enable it in kubuntu?
<legodude> no idea
<nathanael> if not, why the heck didnt the ubuntu developers give us the choice whether we wanted it or not?
<nathanael> probably to make the code smaller or something
<legodude> wow, I can't believe they are still developing VMS
<JontheEchidna> nathanael: nope
<mark_csi> hi all - can anyone give me some points on how to improve the performance of kubuntu?  I've a centrino pro, 3GB ram laptop and it's running poorly but with no errors
<mark_csi> especially firefox
<yakuzi> i've a problem with the menu editor, if i place a separator and arrange the application links, and save the configuration, it looks good in the menu edior, but  it doesn't change a thing in the menu itself (i'm talking about the K-menu)
<bentob0x> anybody has a good tutorial or link to setup a cisco VPN client on kubuntu?
<bentob0x> I'm already digging a bit on Google but i'm not too satisfied so far
<JontheEchidna> nathanael: kdebase-plasma is a binary package of kdebase that includes only the folderview applet
<JontheEchidna> plasma itself is in the kdebase-workspace source package
<nathanael> but it downloaded 5MB
<JontheEchidna> yes, kdebase-workspace is more like 40 MB
<nathanael> and it looks like kdebase was installed
<JontheEchidna> kdebase is different than kdebase-workspace
<nathanael> Get:2 http://sd.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main kdebase 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (tar)[4964kB]
<nathanael> is one of the outputs I get
<JontheEchidna> you want to apt-get source kdebase-workspace
<nathanael> "yes, kdebase-workspace is more like 40 MB" wow, how many lines of code is that?
<JontheEchidna> a lot of it is graphics and stuff
<nathanael> ok, I'll do that
<nathanael> oh
<nathanael> I'll be back in 54min47s, according to apt, as I have aproximately 20kB/s download speed here =)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<nathanael> so if you're still on irc then, I'll ping you
 * JontheEchidna lurks here all the time
<nathanael> ok, i'll find you here later then
<Ktron> I just installed Kubuntu 8.10, and I'm struggling with getting my network up and runnings-- the systray app doesn't seem to work, and I'm completely missing a /etc/resolv.conf
<Dr_willis> network manager creates the /etc/resolov.conf file on the fly it seems
<JontheEchidna> nathanael: oh, first what version of KDE do you currently have installed?
<nathanael> I have Qt: 4.4.3
<nathanael> KDE: 4.1.3 (KDE 4.1.3)
<nathanael> kde4-config: 1.0
<nathanael> installled, and I'll soon have kde-nightly as well, but that might take a while, as I'll download it after I've done this
<JontheEchidna> ooh
<JontheEchidna> cancel that download
<sigma> how do i uninstall openoffice in one command?
<Ktron> Dr_willis, well, networkmanager doesn't seem to work
<sigma> got oo3 runs awesome, alot faster than oo2, dont want oo2 to clog the system anymore though
<JontheEchidna> nathanael: you want the 4.1.3 sources, not 4.1.2. Download the three files at the top of the page from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1
<thomas____> hi
<nathanael> ok thx
<thomas____> was ist
<nathanael> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thomas____> ja
<Ktron> I hope knetworkmanager isn't broken broken
<thomas____> was kan man reden
<fabio> ubunto br como faço pra entrar?
<bazhang> type /join #ubuntu-br fabio
<fabio> thanks friend
<bazhang> no prob :)
<mini-man> halp! upgraded to kde-nightly and now my cursors have gone poof, managed to get into systemsettings and try to change cursortheme, but no luck
<ghostcube> hi folks is there a way to set the kde4 panel into opacity like on 3.5 ?
<rockprincess> hello! does anyone know how i can reset my master boot record (MBR) of my hard drive?
<Riddell> rockprincess: sudo kcmshell4 kgrubeditor
<Riddell> infact, that shouldn't need sudo
<rockprincess> Riddell: Thanks, Jonathan! :)
<paolo> salve
<legodude> anyone know how to reverse the mouse buttons from the command line?
<DaSkreech> You use the mouse buttons in the command line?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<legodude> no
<legodude> but there is a bug
<legodude> where buttons are reverse coming out of suspend
<legodude> so I want to script them to unreverse
<legodude> and
<legodude> as an aside
<legodude> gpm is awesome
<loicmarteau> Riddell: Hey ! Do you think that would be a great idea to help new dev coming in kde development my providing a meta package who install all the dev libraries needed by the kde project ?
<legodude> doesn't that already exist?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<legodude> kde-devel?
<rockprincess> Riddel: my current problem is, that I have Kubuntu on one hard drive, and Windows XP on another hard drive, but since the XP hard drive is my main hard drive, which i usually boot. I get a GRUB error, if I remove the kubuntu hard drive from my machine, so whenever I want to boot the win xp hard drive, i need to have the kubuntu hard drive in my tower, running all the time, as well. Is there a way to fix this? I thought this
<rockprincess> was something to do with the MBR, but having just checked out your advice, I don't see how to fix the MBR for the win xp hard drive....but maybe I am just blind.
<Riddell> apt-get install kde-devel  or apt-get build-dep kdebase
<Riddell> rockprincess: two hard disks?  don't you need to tell your bios which disk to boot off?
<rockprincess> Riddell: I did that, I just double checked the bios. The first booting device is infact the win xp hard disk. So whenever I remove the Kubuntu hard drive and want to boot the win xp hard drive, i get the following Error: Grub loading, please wait....Error 25
<psicoloko> alguem sabe como arrumar o "abrir com" do firefox???
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<psicoloko> thanks
<DaSkreech> rockprincess: I'm guessing that /boot is on the kubuntu drive ?
<bhaskark> Hi, I want install KDE 4.1.3, if I enable backports, will it cause any problems when upgrading to a newer version of kubuntu (After the release of new distribution)?
<DaSkreech> bhaskark: Unlikely
<rockprincess> DaSkreech: it is indeed!
<DaSkreech> backports are disabled before upgrade if you follow the instructions and at worst you will get the same version of KDE as you had before. more liekly you will be upgraded to a newere version (same sequenceas if you were pulling it from backports)
<DaSkreech> rockprincess: Yeah that might be the issue. Grub is in /boot
<rockprincess> DaSkreech: and what has it got to do with a completely different and independent windows xp hard drive? hasn't it got its own MBR?
<DaSkreech> rockprincess: Not if Grub is there. MBR is an Immortal
<DaSkreech> There can be only one
<rockprincess> DaSkreech: I just found out, that this can be solved with the Microsoft Install CD, loading fixmbr and fixboot i think.....
<rockprincess> DaSkreech: I'm giving this a go now I think....
<TekkieFreak> Heh, I just screwed my MBR on my mac...resintalling right now.
<DaSkreech> rockprincess: Yeah that replaces the MBR with the MS MBR
<Fade> the mac doesn't use an MBR iirc
<DaSkreech> that means you can't get back to Kubuntu if you put it in
<DaSkreech> It doesn't
<Fade> MBR is a DOS holdover.
<TekkieFreak> Yeah, well I just screwed up the guid then. :) picky picky.
<TekkieFreak> :)
<rockprincess> DaSkreech: really? so I will have to have both hard drives running all the time?
<rockprincess> that's just silly, if you ask me....
<DaSkreech> rockprincess: No
<psicoloko> help-me please, before download, my firefox show "open with"
<DaSkreech> Youjust won't have an option to go to Kubuntu with the MS option
<DaSkreech> psicoloko: What file?
<psicoloko> all file
<DaSkreech> rockprincess: If you put /boot on the same drive as the MBR then you have solved all the issues
<rockprincess> DaSkreech: Sorry, I'm thick, I don't understand it....what option if I got with MS fixmbr....
<DaSkreech> psicoloko: cancel and click again.
<DaSkreech> I don't know it does that to me sometimes
<rockprincess> ah
<TekkieFreak> psicoloko: just use adept or synaptic.
<psicoloko> adept
<BigMiike> ???? I installed the KDE desktop ontop of Ubuntu now the cube wont work how do I engage it????
<itsatrick> Hi, I've got a really annoying problem in KMail.  I have two accounts; when I want to send from the second account, no matter how I send, it keeps getting sent from the "default" outgoing server.  Please help.
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: What?
<DaSkreech> BigMiike: Cube will be there in KDE proper in KDE 4.2
<DaSkreech> BigMiike: re-enable it with the command compiz --replace
<BigMiike> i am using 3.5.8 KDE
<BigMiike> with gutsy
<psicoloko> dont resolve cancel and click again
<DaSkreech> BigMiike: compiz --replace then
<BigMiike> ok ty
<DaSkreech> psicoloko: right click and save as
<psicoloko> ok,,,
<BigMiike> will it still work with the gnome desktop then?
<DaSkreech> BigMiike: Yes. It's just your compositing manager. That command turns it on
<BigMiike> ok thanks a lot
<psicoloko> My problem is list of programs to open with!
<DaSkreech> psicoloko: Firefox doesn't provide that. You must know which program you want
<DaSkreech> When you choose one then Firefox adds it to a list
<psicoloko> for example, open pdf file, dont show okular or other program in open with!
<DaSkreech> okular is /usr/bin/okular
<TekkieFreak> oh sorry I thought he was trying to install firefox.
<psicoloko> which the file that contains the list of association to automate this?
<psicoloko> other firefox versions existed that list!
<DaSkreech> psicoloko: Hold on
<BigMiike> well the whole thing locked up lol still no cube running
<Ktron> alright, knetworkmanager/kde seem incapable of networking; knetworkmanager just seems completely broken, and I have to manually add in a default route after every boot (and I have only one active NIC)
<Ktron> this is ridiculous
<Dr_willis> Theres been issues with the network manager stuff in the past..  I recall there was some 'other' thing running that goofed up my routes  a year or so back..
<TekkieFreak> ktron...just use nm-applet and close out knetwork manager
<Dr_willis> I forget how/why/where
<DaSkreech> psicoloko: http://www.terminaldigit.com/2008/08/08/get-firefox-to-honor-kde-file-associations/
<Ktron> TekkieFreak, install 31 gnome packages and use gnome's app because kde's doesn't work?
<TekkieFreak> ktron....my wi-fi works great.  Ktron...uh...well I guess I am running kde on top of the regular Ubuntu install.
<TekkieFreak> I always install the Ubuntu CD and then add the kde packages through synaptic.  Is that wrong?
<Ktron> TekkieFreak, I'm not using wifi, I'm just trying to get my regular static addressing at work to stay configured and working
<Ktron> TekkieFreak, no, but I don't know if I'd call it kubuntu
<Ktron> TekkieFreak, do you install kubuntu-desktop, or just KDE?
<Dr_willis> TekkieFreak,  thats how i do it.
<TekkieFreak> Ktron....kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> i install kubuntu-desktop  on top of ubuntu
<Ktron> So, no wonder the kubuntu disc itself doesn't work :P
<Dr_willis> see if networking works under gnome?
<TekkieFreak> Ktron, unfortunately, I've had very little luck downloading the kubuntu CD and getting it to work properly.
<Ktron> Dr_willis, I had xubuntu 8.10 installed just before I reinstalled with kubuntu, and it was all working fine (and it uses the nm-applet from gnome)
<TekkieFreak> I always run on a laptop though.
<Dr_willis> the more i try to use kde4 - the more i find myself using gnome....
<Dr_willis> :(
<TekkieFreak> Dr. Willis....they are working on that...I installed kde3.
<Ktron> Dr_willis, which is exactly why every time I try to switch to KDE for a while to check things out and take advantage of their new stuff, I don't make it more than a few hours
<TekkieFreak> There's a whole huge discussion on the forums over it.  A guy was running a kde 3.5 repository that worked under intrepid.
<TekkieFreak> He took it down now though.
<noaXess> fo smb4k is there another tool?
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  used to be  a few similer..  i was using the fusesmb tool - but it has issues also...
<Dr_willis> perhaps google for smb4k alternatives
<noaXess> Dr_willis: is there a gui for the fusesmb tool?
<Dr_willis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnomba/
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  No. theres no need for a gui.. of course fusesmb dosent work very well for most people now in the latest releases...
<Dr_willis> smb4k browses/scans and mounts shares..  fusedmb sort of does a similer task but auto-browese/mounts  the whole network
<natschil> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<noaXess> Dr_willis: wow.. and fusesmb will be controlled over console.. i think
<Dr_willis> not much to controll. :)
<Dr_willis> fusesmb Network
<natschil> I changed my name from nathanael to natschil by the way, if you remember me
<Dr_willis> whole windows network showsup on Network.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<JontheEchidna> natschil: dpkg-source -x pathtokdebaseworkspace-dsc
<natschil> btw, is there a way to change your default name on konversation
<Dr_willis> In the Konversation settings theres someway :)
<noaXess> Dr_willis: and all the usernames/password i need for diffrent networks?
<noaXess> Dr_willis: or is the network then in dolphin? and i can put the right user/pass on connect..
<noaXess> ok.. will try it..
<noaXess> see ya later..
<Dr_willis> fusesmb has a config for that
<TekkieFreak> Does anyone know how to get boxee to work on a 64-bit ubuntu install?
<natschil> ok, did that
<natschil> JontheEchidna: will it work if I just delete the kubuntu_14_no_zoom.diff file
<lucax> hey all, i need to know what drivers is xorg using, how do i do that?
<JontheEchidna> natschil: remove kubuntu_14_no_zoom.diff from the series file too
<JontheEchidna> then run debuild -us -uc
<natschil> ok
<sigma> whats up with kcron? i install it with sudo apt-get kcron and then i type kcron at the command line and it says command not found?
<ubuntoil> Hi, I'm not sure this is the right place to ask this but I'll give it a shot. I would like to publish a document (resume) on the web and make a public, permanent link. Does anyone knows a way to do that ??
<sigma> kcron hasnt been built properly guys
<sigma> it doesnt have a executable:(
<JontheEchidna> sigma: it's a system settings module
<DaSkreech> sigma: It's in the system settings
<DaSkreech> It messed me up too :)
<sigma> where about in system settings? installed it and my system settings looks the same
<sigma> DaSkreech: do i need to restart kde for it to appear?
<DaSkreech> sigma: no It's in advanced I think
<sigma> lol task scheduler
<sigma> is it safe to run sudo systemsettings if i want to setup a system task?
<TekkieFreak> anyone know anything about osX? I'm trying to restore my system and looks like I'm hosed.
<sigma> whats the code to shutdown kde properly from the command line?
<deamoon> who uses msn here?
<deamoon> could u tell me can u login to msn cos im not
<sigma> people still use msn:)
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<thomas____> hi
<thomas____> wie geht
<thomas____> euch
<deamoon> help me plz y i cant logint to msn but status says is all ok there but i geting error connecting to server any ideas ?
<LeeJunFan> deamoon: I'm online with MSN.
<deamoon> what software u use?
<lucax> hey people, one litle question... i was using xserver-xorg-intel and i want to use xserver-xorg-i810 i installed i810 and did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-i810 and restarted x, is that enough for changin the drivers?
<LeeJunFan> deamoon: kopete, with kde4
<TekkieFreak> whew...I think the mac is coming back. :) Thank goodness since all my files are on it at the moment.
<TekkieFreak> I'm switching over to Ubuntu.
<TekkieFreak> Well only 7 hours remaining.  hrm.
<TekkieFreak> Guess I have time for lunch then today. :)
<tara_> hi mates
<TekkieFreak> Hi tara.
<tara_> how are you tekkie?
<tara_> i'm from italy
<TekkieFreak> I'm good.
<TekkieFreak> I'm in the US.
<tara_> nice
<TekkieFreak> Italy sounds nice right now...much warmer than here I'm sure.
<TekkieFreak> I'm in Minnesota.
<tara_> the power of kubuntu (frankie goes to linux)
<tara_> lol
<TekkieFreak> :)
<tara_> with our nice guy
<tara_> mr. silvio berlusconi
<TekkieFreak> I don't know who that is.  I'd love to be a world traveler...but so far have only been to Canada. :)
<tara_> :)
<tara_> i need help with the drivers of my webcam
<tara_> it doesn't work
<tara_> can you help me?
<TekkieFreak> What kind of webcam?
<TekkieFreak> Is it a laptop with a built-in?
<tara_> a philips
<tara_> no
<tara_> desktop
<TekkieFreak> I'm kind of new to Ubuntu.  I'm switching over from a Mac.
<tara_> philips spc 710 nc
<tara_> oh
<vallic> hi all, help me please, i cannot install krusader
<tara_> strange
<tara_> :P
<tara_> i will buy a mac for music
<TekkieFreak> Do you have anything like HAL installed?  So you can just look for drivers?
<tara_> till now i used win
<tara_> i have an electro band
<TekkieFreak> Strange to switch from a Mac to ubuntu?
<TekkieFreak> Well...I will probably just keep the mac around to load music on my ipod.
<vallic> can anybody help me install krusader, please
<TekkieFreak> Oh you are in a band?
<TekkieFreak> I'm afraid I don't know what krusader is...did you try sudo apt-get install krusader?
<vallic> yes ive tried
<vallic> ie Tomorro
<TekkieFreak> oh maybe you don't have the correct repositories set up.
<vallic> i think this is the prob
<vallic> how do i update, please
<no0tic> hi!
<wad> What is up with my "apt-get upgrade"? I get this: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hplip/hplip-data_2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5.1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<no0tic> is there a way to install kde3.5 in parallel to kde4 on intrepid?
<wad> Is it just me, or is there some other problem?
<TekkieFreak> There is a wiki on krusader here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krusader
<vallic> thx, i try
<Dedi> wuah my kopete lost msn support ?!?
<TekkieFreak> I'm not seeing which repositories you need...I wonder if it's not included in the latest install.
<TekkieFreak> Yeah krusader shows up in adept for me.
<vallic> how do i set up repository, please
<TekkieFreak> Do you have the third-party repositories checked?
<TekkieFreak> go to you menu and choose system: software sources
<TekkieFreak> It has a nice gui for managing your software sources.
<deamoon> <LeeJunFan> r u there
<TekkieFreak> I have to get going for now, and I'm not sure which software sources you need to set up.
<TekkieFreak> But if you check the "universe" one....and then update your package list...I think it will show up.
<TekkieFreak> Hope that helps.
<TekkieFreak> bye for now...back later.
<oscar> Hola a todos
<burn_> drivers not working, when i clik to activate drivers in jocker [hardware tool] nothing happends
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<burn_> drivers not working, when i clik to activate drivers in jocker [hardware tool] nothing happends
<oscar> Sorry Daskreech, hi everybody
<DaSkreech> Hi
<DaSkreech> burn_: Which drivers?
<burn_> aitradeon
<burn_> ati radeon
<burn_> they lunchen new drivers for xorg 7.4 ubuntu interpid 8.10
<burn_> ?
<oscar> bye
<sigma_> whats with the system tray icons turning white after a while? never did that in hardy
<lucax> sigma, bug... its supposed to be fixed on 4.2
<burn_> drivers not working, when i clik to activate drivers in jocker [hardware tool] nothing happends
<sigma_> burn get them from the repo
<sigma_> i never use that hardware tool. its dodgy, easier to install the package
<burn_> on the repo is ubuntu developed propreatry drivers not worked, i install them and nothing happends
<burn_> on the repo is ubuntu developed, ati radeon propreatry drivers not worked, i install them and nothing happends
<sigma_> but all in all this kde is alot faster and less buggy than the one from hardy
<sigma_> wat card burn?
<burn_> ati radeon 3650
<sigma_> how old is it?
<sigma_> sounds really old
<sigma_> the fglrx driver dropped support for the older models
<sigma_> so ul have to use the opensource ati driver if thats the case
<burn_> but only for 2d, 3d is not working on fglrx ubuntu
<burn_> i download drivers from ati home page for this graphic card
<burn_> ati catalyst 8.11 is for ubuntu inteprid 8.10
<burn_> i install he drivers and evrything
<burn_> restart the comp and there is no driverst, ati catalyst cen not be runed saying there is no drivers
<snyderios> does anybody knows if there is a german channel for kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<snyderios> thx
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<rockprincess> !at
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at
<rockprincess> pfffft
<rockprincess> how can I teach ubottu?
<burn_> !teach ubottu :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about teach ubottu :D
<rockprincess> !teach ubottu: Österreichischsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-at
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> rockprincess: /msg ubotu newthing is "stuff you should say"
<rockprincess> hahahahah
<rockprincess> ahh cheers DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> sigma_: I assume you mean the KDE4 from hardy?
<DaSkreech> what's at ?
<rockprincess> DaSkreech, at's for austria :D
<toto1> Hi all, how can i install mp3 support in amarok2
<toto1> ?
<rockprincess> !at
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about at
<rockprincess> pfffft
<DaSkreech> rockprincess: Is there a #ubuntu-at ?
<rockprincess> yep
<snyderios> toto1: u have to install the codecs from the medibuntu sources
<sigma_> yeah
<toto1> snyderios: which codecs exacly
<toto1> I added the libxine1-ffmpeg
<untiled> i have kde4, can i ask here?
<pvandewyngaerde> dont ask to ask, just ask
<untiled> ok, today i bought new display, previous was 4:3 (ctr) and this is 16:9 (lcd), how can i configure my pc to see that it's a 16:9?
<metbsd> how do i update everything?
<DaSkreech> metbsd: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<metbsd> can't even find console
<pvandewyngaerde> alt  f2     konsole
<metbsd> first day
<phoenixz> I printed a document yesterday, and halfway during printing I pulled the network cable. and then shutdown the computer. Now that I rebooted, I keep having 2 processes called "socket" running as user lp which both take some 99% CPU, When I kill -9 then (kill normal wont do anythihg) they return a few seconds later. I think this is related to the print action (user lp?) how can I fix this?!
<natschil> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> natschil: pong
<natschil> sorry for asking you all these questions all the time, but I got some errors with debuild
<DaSkreech> metbsd: Sorry then :) Do you want a GUI way ?
<natschil> Patch kubuntu_53_pythonoids.diff does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforcewith -f)
<metbsd> it's ok, already doing it
<natschil> make: *** obj-i486-linux-gnu: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<metbsd> this feels like debian though
<natschil> I did apt-get build-dep kdebase-workspace, and no packages were installed.
<DaSkreech> metbsd: It is
<JontheEchidna> natschil: hmmmmm
<metbsd> does it have diff version? stable unstable?
<JontheEchidna> natschil: I would delete the folder and re-dpkg-source -x it
<JontheEchidna> then remove the patch and the entry from series
<JontheEchidna> and re-do it
<JontheEchidna> because it seems like something went wrong
<natschil> ok, Ill try that.
<natschil> I might not do it today though, as compiling takes a lot of time and im gmt +2 here
<natschil> thanks for all the help though, it was really  helpful
<natschil> =)
<DaSkreech> metbsd: Yes
<metbsd> i'm not able to access windows share
<JontheEchidna> natschil: you're welcome
<metbsd> how do i check my kubuntu version?
<Pici> lsb_release -a
<metbsd> i have ubuntu 8.10 intrepid, is it latest?
<DaSkreech> metbsd: For stable yes
<metbsd> whats unstable
<DaSkreech> 9.04
<beta-guy> how do i run .pl files? I just downloaded vmware to get some experience compiling kernels safely, vut I don't know how to install it, but I'm thinking vmware-install.pl is a good place to start...
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<DaSkreech> beta-guy: ^^^
<beta-guy> thanks
<beta-guy> ubottu know a little of everything doesn't it? :p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<beta-guy> Error: I said it, signifying I knew you were a bot...
<noaXess> why does firefox on kubuntu show some websites with big font sizes?
<phoenixz> I printed a document yesterday, and halfway during printing I pulled the network cable. and then shutdown the computer. Now that I rebooted, I keep having 2 processes called "socket" running as user lp which both take some 99% CPU, When I kill -9 then (kill normal wont do anythihg) they return a few seconds later. I think this is related to the print action (user lp?) how can I fix this?!
<luca__> ciao
<afeijo> hi folks
<afeijo> I just installed kubuntu 8.04 on my notebook
<afeijo> how can I install a .deb file? what do I need to apt-get?
<tara_> mmmmmm dunno
<Kalidarn> dpkg -i?
<vonkleist> afeijo, do you have that .deb file already ?
<Kalidarn> i think there's a user interface ;)
<Pici> Double click on the file?
<Kalidarn> Pici, or that ;)
<luca__> i got a problem with
<afeijo> vonkleist: aye
<metbsd> deb file is debian,
<Kalidarn> yes but ubuntu is debian based and used the same package manager
<loicmarteau> hello everyone
<metbsd> will there be conflict with debian?
<Kalidarn> but that's not to say that (x/k)ubuntu deb files are compatible with debian or vice versa
<vonkleist> afeijo, type dpkg -i file.deb on the command line
<metbsd> also, where is mplayer?
<loicmarteau> any tips to have a working composition with my intel card on jaunty
<Kalidarn> mplayer is in the repos
<afeijo> ok, it requested a few packages, shall I apt-get like libgnome2-0?
<basy> hi, how can i check CPU temperature on KDE ?
<afeijo> my fear is that installing those packages will make it install gnome like it did the other day, I just reinstalled on this notebook to remove gnome hehe
<Kalidarn> basy, set up lm_sensors
<Kalidarn> afeijo, dont install deb files manaully... its not windows
<Kalidarn> use the package manager apt-get or use adept
<afeijo> Kalidarn: dropbox software isnt on adept
<Kalidarn> only use dpkg -i on 'proprietary stuff not in a repository'.... like say nerolinux for example or crossover office
<Kalidarn> or if you compiled the deb file yourself
<Kalidarn> yar that might be an example then of where you would use dpkg -i
<Kalidarn> anyways im going to bed
<afeijo> weird, I used .deb before with no problem.  I used that one in other 2 machines, it shouldnt stop me now :p
<metbsd> what software do i need to install to play rmvb, rm files?
<legodude> realplayer?
<JackWinter> i question about grub.  i have a separate partition for /boot/grub.  i think the grub files themselves came from an 8.04 install.  now i installed 8.10 on a partition and wanted to add it to my menu.lst.  it came with a uuid line instead of the root one, but would not boot, i had to change it to a root line to get it booting.  do i need a newer grub or what ?
<metbsd> so how to install realplayer?
<legodude> metbsd: no clue
<DaSkreech> !real
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DaSkreech> metbsd: they have a install on the real.com site as well
<legodude> real is the devil
<momesana> what the heck is wrong with xserver-xorg-video-nsc and xserver-xorg-video-vga
<momesana> they contain undefined symbols
<momesana> xorg tells me this: X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nsc_drv.so: undefined symbol: xf86GetPciVideoInfo
<metbsd> i want to get that 3d desktop to work
<metbsd> how to do it, is it called compiz?
<momesana> in other words someone who created the binaries has been doing something wrong (linking against the wrong libs) since I use the stable branch
<momesana> metbsd: yes. do you use kubuntu or ubuntu?
<metbsd> ku
<momesana> metbsd: which version? kde-3 or kde-4?
<metbsd> 4
<momesana> btw, I never really had luck running compiz reliably in kde whereas gnome would werk rather seamlessly with compiz
<metbsd> gnome work better wiith compiz?
<momesana> metbsd: hm. I have not much experience with compiz in combination with kde4. It's only a few days that I've upgraded to it
<metbsd> how come nobody tell me before
<momesana> metbsd: that's what I've experienced so far. gnome would work out of the box with compiz
<momesana> and kde-3 had a few issues with the pager and taskbar when used with compiz. those problems didn't exist with gnome
<momesana> but kde is of course the better desktop
<jtmoney> how can i disable the noises when kde4 starts up and shutsdown?
<momesana> metbsd: I said, that was my experience. You should try to get it running on both and compare them
<metbsd> is that why so many ppl use ubuntu instaed of ku?
<momesana> metbsd: if you ask me, kde-4 is not really stable anyway. I have a million issues with it. I hope with kde-4.4 or so we will have something as mature as kde-3 but with much more capabilities
<momesana> metbsd: yes, maybe. Though I guess the main reason is that mark shuttleworth decided to ship ubuntu. a simple decision that really had an impact on the userbase
<metbsd> how do i install that reaplyaer bin file
<momesana> metbsd: in my opinion kde-3 was all in all better than gnome and kde-4 will be much better but it will take a few releases
<momesana> metbsd: where did you get the realplayer file?
<metbsd> i dl it
<momesana> well, you actually install software via apt-get
<momesana> or dpkg
<momesana> or you use any of the guis that are built on top of them (synaptic, adept etc.)
<momesana> metbsd: try to install the helix player and see if it suffices to playback your files
<momesana> apt-get install helix-player
<momesana> metbsd: and anyway, what files do you want to play back? for most formats players like kaffeine, mplayer and vlc are the best choice
<momesana> realplayer on linux suchs
<momesana> sucks
<loicmarteau> any tips to have a working composition with my intel card on jaunty :p
<OxDeadC0de> I personally find vlc to be the best movie player for linux typically, tho I use mplayer a lot too
<metbsd> i'm playing rmvb and rm files, all movies
<momesana> metbsd: hm. mplayer can't playback those files? actually mplayer should be able to playback rm files if remember right.
<momesana> metbsd: anyway, you need to add a repo containing the realplayer bin files since they don't seem to be contained in the default repos.
<momesana> helixplayer is from the company that created realplayer and it's more or less opensource
<momesana> try to playback the files with it first
<metbsd> now i have samba problem, it sometimes see windows sometimes doesn't
<momesana> or get an realplayer *.deb package and install it via dpkg -i *.deb
<metbsd> too late, i've installed realplayer 11
<metbsd> it's bine file
<metbsd> bin
<momesana> :)
<momesana> metbsd: well, that would have been my last suggestion
<momesana> though it's better to use stuff from repos since they are being updated and are managed by your packagemanager while u have to manage the bin files yourself
<metbsd> i don't know why but it sometimes connect, sometimes don't connect windos share
<metbsd> how do i upgrade all packages?
<jonek_> hi, I have a problem with amarok on intrepid. it does not use font settings (antialiasing) made via systemsettings. why?
<jonek_> how can I affect amarok's font settings in Intrepid?
<DaSkreech> jonek_: It's KDE3
<jonek_> DaSkreech: I know - my question is then: how can I change kde font setting in Ubuntu Intrepid?
<jonek_> for kde3 apps
<shibbz> Is there a way to test and make sure a swap partition is working?
<jonek_> obviously systemsettings does not affect kde3 apps :-(
<PsiKloPx> Can anyone help with the hardware drivers utility? New install (8.10) on a Dell Inspiron 1720.
<DaSkreech> shibbz: man swapon
<shibbz> thx
<PsiKloPx> hardware driver utility crashes the system when I try to run it.
<administrator_> g\\gu
<administrator_> hi
<administrator_> is there gui editor for smbmount?
<__phil__> hi all
<__phil__> this command seems to be taking a large portion of my CPU: kdesu -session 10142144cdca000122671044000000074660027_1227129163_774467
<__phil__> I have 8.04.1 KDE4
<__phil__> any ideas on what this might be or how to figure it out?
<jonek_> DaSkreech: any hints for my amarok problem?
<DaSkreech> jonek_: None that I can think of
<DaSkreech> __phil__: You started your computer with a kdesu command in your old session. If you don't need it kill it
<__phil__> appears to have been kicked off as part of init / kdeinit4 / ksmserver
<__phil__> DaSkreech: ?  I wonder what I left running in sudo mode
 * DaSkreech shrugs
<__phil__> I had to reboot when wine crashed
<__phil__> locked up the entire system
<DaSkreech> well you had something running as kdesu
<__phil__> thanks for the tip
<wissman> hi every body!
<administrator_> is there gui editor for smbmount?
<sirPengi> administrator_: smb4k?
<sirPengi> what do you mean by editor?
<administrator_> like map a network connection in windows
<sirPengi> I think smb4k might work for you
<Ron73> hello
<Ron73> jemand aus Deutschland hier
<Ron73> ???
<Archdevil> nein
<Archdevil> Ron73, besitzer is a German
<Ron73> sagt mal bitte teste hier grad ubuntu 8.10 UE
<Archdevil> was ist das Problem?
<Ron73> hat jemand erfahrungen auf dem gebiet gesammelt??
<Archdevil> was moechtest du wissen?
<Archdevil> ich drehe 8.10
<Archdevil> kubuntu
<Ron73> hab probleme mit meiner WLan Karte
<Ron73> muß jedes mal beim start das netzwerk anmelden
<Archdevil> ich habe einige wlan Karten probiert. Keine probleme. Welche Karte?
<Ron73> D-Link
<Ron73> PCMCIA
<Archdevil> ok also keine Probleme mit die Karte
<Ron73> AirPlus XtremeG
<Ron73> DWL-G650
<Archdevil> Ron73, select the connection and edit it
<Archdevil> you can select auto-connect there
<Archdevil> Verstehst du mich?
<Ron73> jaaber dann beim hochfahren ist die Connection wieder weg
<Ron73> und ich muß die jedes mal neu einloggen ins wlan
<Ron73> weist du was ich meine
<Archdevil> hast du auto-connect gewaehlt?
<Ron73> ja
<Ron73> weis auch nich weiter
<Ron73> obs vieleicht am laptop liegt???
<Ron73> is aber auch schon ein modernerer
<Archdevil> ich werde ein Reboot machen um zu sehen ob es jetzt funktioniert. moment
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Ron73> ASUS P4mobile mit 1,5 GB Speicher und 3,2 MHz
<Ron73> "ubottu" danke schau da mal nach
<momesana> Ron73: ubottu is ein bot ...
<Ron73> oh
<Ron73> na ok
<Ron73> grins
<momesana> ;)
<momesana> Ron73: es war DaSkreech der den netten Hinweis indirekt ueber den bot gegeben hat
 * DaSkreech bows
<Ron73> sagt ma hat einer von euch hier Ubuntu 8.10 UE
<momesana> :-D
<momesana> Ron73: ja. ich
<Archdevil> Ron73, auto-connect works for me
<Ron73> bist Du zufrieden???
<momesana> Ron73: habe mit Mueher ueber einer 56kbit leitung 800 MB gezogen. Das war nicht gerade ein Vergnuegen
<momesana> Ron73: naja. Kde-4 ist ja noch recht unreif aber im grossen udn ganzen ja
<Ron73> Hab lange gesucht . . . kubuntu, knoppix ubuntu verschiedene versionen
<momesana> vor allem wenn man bedenkt dass ich noch gnome drauf habe
<Ron73> bin erst kürzlich von Windoff umgestiegen und teste noch was für mich am besten ist
<Ron73> glaube bin jetzt hängen geblieben
<sourcemaker_> can I install the current Kvpnc version from source without having problems on a later update via apt?
<Ron73> ich auch
<stdin> !de | Ron73, momesana
<ubottu> Ron73, momesana: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<momesana> Ron73: das ist unsinn mit den verschiedenen desktops. du kannst jedes der versionen in das andere umwandeln oder alle desktops gleichzeitig installiet haben. Ich hatte auch nur ne ubuntu cd und weil ich hier im Iran keinen DSL zugang habe musste ich halt ubuntu installieren. Da ich aber ein KDE user bin habe ich einfach durch das installieren von kubuntu-desktop KDE drauf gekriegt
<Ron73> sorry da kenn ich mich nich so aus
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker_: apt-get install source
<Mr-S_> ROn73: bitte wende dich an die deutschsprachigenkanaele, dieser ist nr englisch
<Ron73> bin erst umgestiegen
<Ron73> ok sorry!!!
<momesana> Ron73: also ubuntu ist ne gute Distro. und KDE ist meiner Meinung nach besser als Gnome oder XFCE. Ich bin ja an sich ein Gentoo user aber bin halt gezwungen vorerst ubuntu zu benutzen und bin noch recht zufrieden
<stdin> Ron73, momesana: schreiben "/join #kubuntu-de"
 * DaSkreech pushes momesana und Ron73 en #kubuntu-de
<Mr-S_> thanks
<momesana> DaSkreech: ok DaSkreech. We will stop speaking german right away :)
<DaSkreech> Ach I need to restudy german
<Archdevil> you guys are just jealous because you cannot speak German :-)
<DaSkreech> momesana: No go ahead. Just not in this chan :)
<momesana> I am wondering why I am speaking german at all. i am persian and living in iran dammit
<DaSkreech> Archdevil: It distracts from the actual conversation here
<Mr-S_> i speak german as well as other languages
<momesana> DaSkreech: yeah, you are right
<trappist> momesana: english and farsi only here, please ;)
<DaSkreech> Archdevil: join ubuntu-jp and start speaking italian it's quite distracting
<momesana> Mr-S_: I speak three languages and I thing that is more than sufficient
 * dr_willis speeks Leet
<momesana> trappist: hehe. I don't think there are many farsi speaking guys here though
<DaSkreech> momesana: That's less than 1% of all languages :)
<Mr-S_> no problem i speak 4 langaued perfectly an 2 more or less
 * momesana looking for a farsi ubuntu channel
<momesana> DaSkreech: yes, but german, farsi and english covers a loooooooooooooot of people
<trappist> I don't think Linux has been very thoroughly i18n'ed to farsi
<Ron73> Sorry @all
<Archdevil> DaSkreech, I was just kidding
<momesana> over 100 million speak german and we have the same number of farsi speaking people
<trappist> you're lucky if you can even do right-to-left in vim
<DaSkreech> Ron73: no issues :) Just more helpful for all if you use the right channels
<Archdevil> And the italian part would be a bit of a problem. I only do Dutch, English and German :-)
<momesana> trappist: well, KDE was translated to farsi but it was horrible. They really had translated "shell" to "pooste". That's like skin or shell, but you wouldn't expect stuff like that to be translated. It was really horrible
<DaSkreech> Archdevil: Regardless non Japanese in a Japanese chan will give cause for konfusion
<Mr-S_> i can do dutch as well :)
<momesana> don't know how the state of the kde-4 farsi translation is
<DaSkreech> momesana: Sounds like you want to volunteer :)
<trappist> momesana: launchpad makes it very easy to contribute to those translations if you're interested
<DaSkreech> In any case ...
<DaSkreech> !ot | #kubuntu
<ubottu> #kubuntu: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<momesana> DaSkreech: well, I am not sure. I have a kde developer account and can commit ...
<Archdevil> Oh, Mr-S_  ......let's let's.......................but not here ;-)
<momesana> DaSkreech: but I've so far only contributed some little piece of code and no translation
 * DaSkreech hugs momesana
<Mr-S_> not on the fist date :)
<momesana> DaSkreech: anyway, the translation teams of kde and gnome should sit together and create a forum where they can exchanged and build a common base for terms used in both desktops
<trappist> come to think of it, afaik there's only a small handful of free farsi fonts available
<trappist> momesana: that sounds like a fantastic idea
<momesana> DaSkreech: I really would like to see a KDE desktop in farsi
<DaSkreech> momesana: So does KDE :)
<momesana> trappist: what? I have installed a bunch of farsi fonts that look great. and they are available in the default ubuntu repository
<trappist> momesana: I must be behind, then :)  it's been a couple of years since I looked
<DaSkreech> Years?
<DaSkreech> Good grief man 4 weeks is forgotten history in FOSS
<Archdevil> I have experienced start-up problems with kde4
<trappist> true enough
<momesana> DaSkreech: I was thinkign about this for a while since I had this terrible experience with KDE-3. I had localized it and a friend of mine was here and started laughing at the strange translations of shell and stuff like that. :(
<momesana> trappist: you speak persian?
<DaSkreech> momesana: Well you have a commit account
<trappist> momesana: not a word, I'm afraid - but if that's your native tongue and you speak english this well, you're ideally placed to fix up the farsi translations
<DaSkreech> #kde-devel (or #kde-cafe atleast) would be a good place to start with making some links for translation teams
<trappist> momesana: all that, and you know how to work with developers and scrm's - you have no excuse!
<momesana> DaSkreech: yes. I first have to updte my kde-svn sources here. I haven't updated them for over three months. That's because there seems to be no ADSL available here anymore due to ahmadinejad
<administrator_> where is codecs folder for mplayer?
<momesana> trappist: yeah. I guess you are right :).
<trappist> administrator_: there's not one single location for them.  most are probably in /usr/lib/, but your proprietary codecs if any will be elsewhere
<Mr-S_> nether found out in (k)ubuntu ... L(
<trappist> administrator_: wait I think I lied to you with old info!  check /usr/lib/codecs
<trappist> if you're on intrepid
<Mr-S_> be aware xine uses this dir as well by default ....
<kevbuntu_> hey guys, i was wondering if i could get some help.
<trappist> they used to go in /usr/lib/win32 but that's now a symlink to /usr/lib/codecs
<kevbuntu_> i'm having trouble with my audio. here's what happened
<kevbuntu_> my onboard audio was working great through the rear of my computer. i connected the front audo panel of my tower to the motherboard and now have audio through the front jacks. however, now I have no audio through the back???
<kevbuntu_> how can i fix this??
<Mr-S_> still having connected the front to something ?
<kevbuntu_> yes
<Mr-S_> break teh connection of front and only use the back connection and test again
<kevbuntu_> ok
<kevbuntu_> so there's probably no way to use both fron and back??
<Mr-S_> its either front or back.. both is usually not possible
<sgraham> #ubuntu
<sgraham> damn it
<Mr-S_> its a mainboard thing
<kevbuntu_> what if i had a soundcard? could I use the front panel with a sound card??
<Mr-S_> the front is usauly used for headphones, so theback will be cut off
<kevbuntu_> i see. yeah, i am trying to use the front for my skype headset, but like you said, it's cutting out the back
<Mr-S_> with a pci soundcard, the front will doing the same thing if it will work at all
<Mr-S_> its due to the wiring of the mainbord. it setup to be used only with the onboard chip
<kevbuntu_> so then where do i plug in my skype headset if i am plugging my speakers into the back??
<Mr-S_> for this reaon you will find a mic in at the back as well
<Mr-S_> that is the thing wit onboard soundcards. pci based soundcard will offer all the need on the back
<da> How to install a .gz file
<da> How to install a .gz file
<Mr-S_> so use the back ports or your sound card / onboard chip
<dr_willis> da - You dont.. If its a SOURCE archive.. you compile source...
<Mr-S_> .gz file is a *zipped_ file, you will need to un *zip* it and check for an Install text file
<da> yes i have unzipped it
<dr_willis> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<da> what next
<carpii> hi all, is there a better archive manager than Ark? It really has some usability issues for me :/
<dr_willis> wine winrar.exe
<dr_willis> :)
<Mr-S_> ark is good. what seems to be the issue
<DaSkreech> da: really depends on what is in the archive
<Mr-S_> for winrar use goole "winrar linux" install teh rar and unrar files to usr/local/bin and you can use rar files
<fehrp> I downloaded kubuntu (intrepid 8.10 with kde 4.1 and knetworkmanager does not connect to wpa encrypted home-lan. with "no encryption" it works but not with wpa
<carpii> Mr-S, it always seems to complain about various things, like files already existing etc, but theres no option to overwrite.
<fehrp> the setup is fairly evil for new users, they get to see eth0 and ath0 and have no clue what it means, there is no autodetect for what encryption an essid has and so on. To conclude: WTF?
<carpii> well theres a global option, but no option on the warning dialog which Id prefer
<fehrp> this all worked years before!
<DaSkreech> fehrp: Strange I couldn't get mine to work till I turned on WPA
<fehrp> DaSkreech: lol
<Mr-S_> this means you either alreadu unrared the files to the same dir or you have a corrupted file
<Mr-S_> use terminal > cd to dir rar file : tyoe unrar e (rar file name )
<carpii> no,l i was given a few updates files to extract over the top of a prevously unzipped archive
<da> a flash player setup
<da> or is it an easyer way to get it
<kevbuntu_> Mr-S: i know there is mic jack in the back, but my headset has two plugs on it, one for mic and one for ear piece. so if i plug it into the back, where do i plug in my regular computer speakers?
<carpii> well yeah, i could use unzip or tar etc, but is there any alternative gui archive managers?
<fehrp> I found out that this is my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/knetworkmanager/+bug/278386 and it seems very wide spread
<fehrp> any help on that?
<Mr-S_> or type unrar to see the options
<jmichaelx> umm, could someone tell me which directory checkinstall places a newly created .deb into?
<DaSkreech> !flash | da
<ubottu> da: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<fehrp> please kubuntu dev team: this is a serious issue
<jmichaelx> i have looked in /tmp... but it wasn't there
<Mr-S_> kev> you cant. either the head set (mic in + speakers for headphones ) or just mic and sperakers. no alternative
<DaSkreech> fehrp: This isn't the Kubuntu devteam
<kevbuntu_> ok, that's what i wanted to clarify. thanks for the help, Mr-S
<xenol> hello, i just installed kubuntu 8.10 on my lappy, everything works great, but i am having problems with sound, nothing sounds. i got some error about DCOP, any ideas? please help
<kevbuntu_> i really do appreciate it
<da> !flash | da
<ubottu> da, please see my private message
<Mr-S_> or get your self a soundblaser
<kevbuntu_> why would that help?
<xenol> hello, i just installed kubuntu 8.10 on my lappy, everything works great, but i am having problems with sound, nothing sounds. i got some error about DCOP, any ideas? please help
<da> omg
<da> help i have 8.10 and need thelp to install Adobe Flash Player
<momesana> xenol, check to see if the the driver is kloaded
<momesana> xenol: issue alsamixer in the commandline
<Mr-S_> kev: a spundbalster oci card has rear and front speaker output. up can connect front to speakers, and the rear to the headphone + mic in for the mic
<fehrp> DaSkreech: where can I reach the devs?
<da> help i have 8.10 and need thelp to install Adobe Flash Player
<da> help i have 8.10 and need thelp to install Adobe Flash Player
<momesana> xenol: if anything is muted, unmute it and increase the volume
<Mr-S_> n short terms, no need to unplug the speakers. The rest can be setup in skype
<squid0> hey there
<squid0> what's the story with bluetooth? it was broken, has it been fixed yet?
<xenol> momesana: thx
<Mr-S_> with onboard soundcard, either the speakers are connected or the headphones ... :(
<momesana> xenol: does it work now?
<DaSkreech> !flash > da
<ubottu> da, please see my private message
<kevbuntu_> i see. well, I have a sound card, so I guess I'll give that a try
<squid0> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu-devel
<Mr-S_> i fyou have a sound card, open a terminal an type sudp alsaconfig
<da> hate you boot you only send help for 7.4 and lower i use 8.10
<momesana> xenol: instead of alsamixer one can also use the graphical frontends: kmixer etc. but alsamixer is always there so it's a good desktop-environment agnostic fallback
<jmichaelx> could someone tell me which directory checkinstall places a newly created .deb into?
<Mr-S_> *sudo alsconfig
<momesana> jmichaelx: /var/cache/apt/archives
<Mr-S_> the system will check for available ( and supported ) pci based sound cards.
<DaSkreech> da: Installs the same way
<xenol> momesana: i am getting error alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Mr-S_> most likly u=you will need to disable you onboard sound card in the pc bios to use the pci baes soudncard
<momesana> xenol: sounds like there is a problem with the driver then
<jmichaelx> ty momesana
<da> ok
<da> tnx
<momesana> xenol: what sound card do you use? what does pci -vv | grep multimedia return?
<momesana> xenol: try this: http://informatik.uni-bremen.de/~momesana/zoje_salmand.pdf
<kevbuntu_> yeah, i figured as much regarding the onboard sound
<momesana> oops
<momesana> I mean:  lspci -vv | grep -i Audio
<xenol> momesana: it works now. thx
<momesana> :)
<kevbuntu_> so run sudo alsaconfig AFTER i plug in the sound card, hook everything up, and turn my computer back on???
<jmichaelx> momesana: i don't really think that is where checkinstall places new .debs.... that just looks like a list of already installed .debs
<xenol> tho one things matters me, and no idea how to solve it. it mute multimedia button, raise/lower volume level works, but mute no :/
<xenol> momesana: any idea?
<momesana> jmichaelx: that is the place where the .debs are downloaded to
<jmichaelx> momesana: hmm. well the .deb i just created does not appear to be there
<danub> will compiz run on kubuntu?
<kevbuntu_> yes, danub
<momesana> jmichaelx: I thought that was what you were looking for. If you want to install a package apt first looks into that directory and if the file ain't there it starts to download the file by first placint it into /var/cache/apt/archive/partial and once the download is complete it's moved to /var/cache/apt/archive
<danub> where can i find a guide to installing it? i have installed compiz, compiz manager, several plugin packages
<squid0> what's the status with bluetooth in kubuntu?
<momesana> jmichaelx: oh, you created the debs yourself. well, never done that so I can't tell. :(
<DaSkreech> squid0: Check launchpad ?
<danub> i opened a terminal and ran compiz, the desktops flickered, icons moved around alittle, but i still only see the same effects kde4.1 was using before
<jmichaelx> momesana: ok. i was not downloading a package, i was creating a .deb from source using checkinstall.... and i have forgotten where it puts the newly created .deb
<squid0> DaSkreech: what, search and see if there are any bugs open and what their statuses are? is there not a simpler way, like asking someone who knows?
<momesana> xenol: well, in alsamixer using m while the focus is on the bar you want to unmute ... it will mute/unmute the channel
<xenol> momesana: i know about that, but i want mute button on laptop to work
<Novalgina2Fast> hi guys, how i can mount a image mdf or mds in kde?
<kevbuntu_> danub: my bad, i didn't realize you were using KDE4.1. i don't know how to set up compiz in KDE4. i'm not even sure if it would work???
<momesana> xenol: ah! ok. well, that's maybe not supported. I think it never worked on my fujitsu siemens notebook either
<DaSkreech> squid0: You've been asking for a while. I'm guessing that a quick websearch would be about as fast as sitting and waiting and the two can happen in parallel
<DaSkreech> danub: compiz --replace
<danub> replace what?
<momesana> xenol: though it must be easy to implement ... so maybe someone has a workaround.
<Mr-S_> danub: make sure you habe installed the correct drivers for you nvidia or ati vga card
<kevbuntu_> hahaha
<DaSkreech> danub: The current window manager
<xenol> momesana: i will look for it, google almigthy
<DaSkreech> compiz only works if you have no window manager currently running
<kevbuntu_> danub: it's a terminal command
<squid0> DaSkreech: I asked once before. I'm looking at google now
<danub> Mr-S_: no idea if it has installed the correct ones or not. when i ran compiz, i still see everything so im guessing yeah
<momesana> xenol: yep. uncle google is the right person to ask :)
<DaSkreech> squid0: Let us know if you find an answer
<DaSkreech> danub: you can press alt+F2 -> compiz --replace
<kevbuntu_> well guys, I'm turning off my computer to try this soundcard for my audio problem. be back in a bit to report. thanks again Mr-S
<HappySmileMan> Can I just ask if Desktop effects are working in KDE4.1.3 for you guys?
<danub> yeah i just did that and i am getting unable to open display
<HappySmileMan> I'm on Intrepid
<Mr-S_> danbun:do you have a nvidia or ati baes card ?
<danub> unable to open x display
<danub> intel... im using the acer aspire 1 netbook
<DaSkreech> HappySmileMan: Works fine here
<Mr-S_> ok ... are you able to boot into KDE ?
<DaSkreech> dab
<DaSkreech> danub: export DISPLAY=:0.0; compiz --replace
<danub> yeah, kde is loaded on f7 right now
<Mr-S_> open a terminal an type : glxgears
<Mr-S_> does anyting happen ?
<danub> couldn't popen display 0.0
<danub> couldn't popen display :0.0
<danub> tried your command DaSkreech and it didn't work either
<DaSkreech> danub: Where are you typing this?
<danub> no xgl protocol available
<danub> f1 screen
<jmichaelx> could someone tell me which directory checkinstall places a newly created .deb into?
<squid0> DaSkreech and others: here are some links related to the bluetooth status in kubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes#Kubuntu Bluetooth support
<Mr-S_> since you are in  KDE ( as you said ) we will need to look at xorg.conf
<DaSkreech> danub:
<DaSkreech> do them on two lines then
<DrX> how do i set permissions on /dir so that new directories created by any user inherit the permissions given to /dir ?
<DaSkreech> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<DaSkreech> then
<squid0> or rather: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidReleaseNotes#Kubuntu%20Bluetooth%20support
<DaSkreech> compiz --replace
<Mr-S_> open a terminal and type sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<squid0> moreover: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/280997
<Mr-S_> kate should open a a file called xorg.conf now
<danub> unable to open display
<DaSkreech> jmichaelx: I would assume the dir that you ran the command in
<squid0> and lastly: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6153714
<danub> lemme flip over to the kde, open a terminal, and reconnect in here so i can copy/paste things you ask for
<danub> brb
<DaSkreech> squid0: bluez-gnome
<jmichaelx> DaSkreech: well, there is nothing there, even though checkinstall seemed to have run without errors. i had thought that i rememebered in that past that it placed the .deb into another dir... like /tmp or something
<HappySmileMan> Hmmm desktop effects only work when I select XRender instead of OpenGL, but I have the proprietary NVidia driver working fine (as in, I can play 3d games no prob)
<danub> hey, ill be back in a sec. my kde is messed up now and i cant move any windows so everything is on top of my terminal. im gonna restart and then i can paste stuff whereever you need it pasted to.
<squid0> DaSkreech: how does that help me if I'm running kde?
<DaSkreech> it gets bluetooth working if you need it
<Mr-S_> restart your system and come back
<DaSkreech> Danu: you killed you window manager
<Danu> ¿?
<Danu> what?
<DaSkreech> Danu: Sorry was talking to danub and he went offline right before i pressed tab
<Danu> umm Ok XD
<DaSkreech> squid0: running KDE on a mac mini for example
<squid0> k, I'll be back shortly
<danub> ok, im back
<danub> tried to compiz --replace before i logged into kde and still gave me the no display found error
<DaSkreech> danub: It would since you wouldn't have logged in ye
<danub> what is the default key combo for the cube? i see that some of the effects i did have been applied
<danub> oh
<danub> well in that case, lemme try now that i am logged in
<DaSkreech> alt+Ctrl +Left
<DaSkreech> danub: Open a konsole and type it in
<danub> but ill do it in a terminal in the kde session since the f2 screen didn't work
<squid0> DaSkreech: ok, I installed it, and restarted, but it doesn't show any bluetooth devices - I have one built in but it doesn't show up on the list...
<danub> ok, i have no idea what just happened, but something did.... after i typed it in, my screen flickered, went back and i had to log in again
<DaSkreech> It logged you out?
<danub> yeah
<danub> took me back to splash screen
<DaSkreech> ooooohk
<danub> i just tried loading up the compiz config manager and it is giving me a dbus error
<danub> compiz is not running, dbus plugin cant be used unless compiz is running
<HappySmileMan> Anyone using NVidia drivers have trouble getting desktop effects working? Mine only work with XRender (and that's buggy), used to work with OpenGL, and my drivers work fine
<kevbuntu_> Mr=S: soundcard fixed the problem. I have my headset plugged in and my speakers and everything is working, THANKS AGAIN!
<kevbuntu_> Mr-S*
<Mr-S_> afk for a while
<momesana> :-<. The kwin effects are far from smooth. It's really inferior to what compiz has to offer. I hope kwin in kde-4.2 and 4.3 will do a little better than that
<Mr-S_> kev i think your intel card is not really installed (  for glx ) in xorg.conf.
<squid0> DaSkreech: this while when I do hcitool dev it shows the device
<danub> how do i enable compiz to run?
<Mr-S_> so we need to checj xorg.conf to check on this.
<danub> just open a terminal and run compiz?
<kevbuntu_> ok
<DaSkreech> momesana: look nice for me
<kevbuntu_> want me to pull it up in a terminal
<kevbuntu_> ??
<Mr-S_> the proble, rigtht now is , i have to go to a meeting right now.
<kevbuntu_> oh ok
<Mr-S_> so can anyone take over please !!!!!!!
<kevbuntu_> well, it is working. so it can wait
<danub> kevbuntu_: what is the problem?
<Mr-S_> little tip : open a console and type glxgears .. does anything happen ?
<Mr-S_> i have to attend a bussiness meeting in a moment .... :(
<kevbuntu_> no
<danub> yes
<danub> i see gears spinning
<kevbuntu_> my bad... that wasn't for me. lol
<kevbuntu_> danub: my problem is actually solved. i think that Mr-S was talking to you.
<Mr-S_> tip : http://swik.net/Kubuntu/del.icio.us%2Ftag%2Fkubuntu/Install+compiz+fusion+on+Intel+chip+-+Ubuntu+Forums/cad04
<Mr-S_> or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513879
<Mr-S_> I am very sorry really have to go now
<SkitleLinux18> kevbuntu_ is now SkitleLinux18
<SkitleLinux18> danub, i may be about to help
<SkitleLinux18> you do see gears in the terminal?
<danub> yeah
<SkitleLinux18> ok
<danub> brb phone
<danub> ok back
<SkitleLinux18> and you said you did install graphics drivers, but wasn't sure if they actually installed or now??
<danub> screw them this is more important :)
<SkitleLinux18> haha!
<danub> no i said that i never installed the drivers, but since everything is running, i am assuming they are installed and are the correct ones
<danub> if they weren't i dont think i would have seen the gears
<danub> but if i actually knew what i was talking about i wouldn't be in here asking how to make it work so yeah... teach me obee
<SkitleLinux18> you're probably right about your drivers. but humor me for a minute, =D
<danub> not a problem, what do you want me to do
<SkitleLinux18> go into your kde menu and navigate to "Hardware Drivers"
<SkitleLinux18> see if anything is listed
<danub> just my wifi card
<SkitleLinux18> ok, i highly doubt your graphics drivers are installed properly
<Novalgina2Fast> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Novalgina2Fast> !DiskMounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<danub> this is the output from the lspci
<danub> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<danub> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<danub> i dont know if these are nvidia or ati though
 * danub shrugs
<SkitleLinux18> ok... stand by
<momesana> danub: neither one of them. these are the standard onboard graphics-chipsets from intel. They are very common with new mainboards
<sirPengi> those are neither
<sirPengi> looks like integrated graphics
<danub> ok, so... the drivers should already be installed then correct?
<momesana> danub: yep.
<danub> especially since im in a kde session right now chatting with you lovely folk
<danub> ok, so whats next?
<momesana> with newer versions of ubuntu (X.org) simply use Intel as driver in the driver section
<bukharin> hello
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<momesana> with earlier versions of X.org you would use i810 or something lke that
<bukharin> i was trying to install Knights today...
<bukharin> but it depends on kdbase-kio-pluigns...
<danub> i dont have a driver section in my xorg.conf file
<bukharin> and this is not available for intrepid
<danub> just device, screen, monitor
<danub> brb, got a dev in here asking me aquestion
<bukharin> anyone knows what's going on?
<SkitleLinux18> danub: your drivers are not installed. if they were, you would see them in Hardware Drivers. however, linux is still smart enough to use the most basic functions of your card. that is how you are in KDE chatting with me =D
<momesana> danub: well, it's probably the default one created with ubuntu. It's all a little wierd to me as a gentoo user who would create a standard xorg file by issuing X -configure and then tweaking that file
<SkitleLinux18> danub: this is what I want you to do
<SkitleLinux18> ready?
<bukharin> i'm affraid his AFK at the moment :)
<bukharin> he is*
<momesana> SkitleLinux18: are you talking about the grafik card drivers?
<SkitleLinux18> yes
<SkitleLinux18> i think i found the solution
<captainbraille> I have a question, what is the plasmoid thing that is next to the Kmenu and lets me look at all my folders with dolphin?
<momesana> they intel one ist most likely installed
<momesana> SkitleLinux18: it only needs to be enabled in a proper x.org file
<SkitleLinux18> it's not. i found out what he needs
<bukharin> if eh has an intel card, xorg-viedo-intel should be installed
<danub> ok, back
<danub> so whats up
<bukharin> but the default Xorg will not use it until you stateit explicitly
<bukharin> had a similar problem on a dell inspiron a while back
<momesana> bukharin: and I think it is installed by default. let me look at my setup because I need the same driver
<alexei> hello, I get gnome network manager started on KDE login, how do I disable that? Any Idea?
<danub> ok, im back SkitleLinux18
<danub> you said you found the solution to my little problem?
<captainbraille> Does anyone know what the plasmoid next to the Kmenu that lets me look at all my folders with dolphin is called? I can't get it back
<danub> dev's are hating me right now lol. i keep telling them to go away till im down and then ill look at thier stuff lol
<momesana> the intel drivers are installed on my box and I didn't install them manually. They were installed when I setup the system
<bukharin> captainbrialle: Quick Access?
<bukharin> captainbraille: Quick Access?
<captainbraille> bukharin: is what with it is?
<momesana> anyway, try to create a basic Xorg file by issuing X :1 -configure
<momesana> and finetune the file
<SkitleLinux18> alright, this is pissing me off! haha danub: some sites are showing that your chipset is nvidia and some are saying it is ati???
<danub> lol
<SkitleLinux18> can you look your computer up on the manufacturer's website??
<bukharin> danub: you don't know the make of your card?
<danub> sure, its just an acer aspire 1 though... ill look real quick and get back to you
<danub> no idea, its onboard
<momesana> danub: if your card is the one you showed us via lspci ... namely intel chipsets then look if xserver-xorg-video-intel or xserver-xorg-video-i810 are installed
<SkitleLinux18> ok. check to see what the onboard video is: nv or ati.
<azur4> helllo
<azur4> im pali
<danub> how do i check if those are installed?
<momesana> danub: onboard = intel/sis/via and in your case its definetly intel. period/
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<SkitleLinux18> that is a really low chipset, danub. it might be that you can't get it to work. some forums are showing it's too low
<bukharin> danub: with adept
<azur4> ?
<momesana> danub: via apt-get
<momesana> or synaptic
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<azur4> do you speak hungarian
<azur4> ??????????
<bukharin> azur4: no.
<azur4> :(
<danub> what do i do? apt-cache search "intel driver"; apt-get install?
<DaSkreech> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<bukharin> azur4: adn stop with the flood
<momesana> azur4: that's not nice to do that here
<momesana> we are not blind
<momesana> azur4: check to see if you find hungarian ubuntu channels. There are good chances you find some
<bukharin> danub: apt-cache search will search in the repos
<bukharin> apt-get install will install it or tell you if its already installed.
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> !
<azur4> ?
<sirPengi> is there a way to customize the output of the phosphor screensaver? I'm changing ~/.kde/share/config/phosphorrc and the other settings (scale, etc) are working but setting program to my script doesn't
<momesana> danub: start synaptic and search for xserver-xorg-video
<SkitleLinux18> yeah, that is the easiest way danub
<bukharin> well... i guess i won't get any info on what happened to kio-plugins :(
<momesana> then in the list look out for xserver-xorg-video-intel
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> és hogy lehet magyar irc csatornára váltani tudniillik én most kezdtem a linuxot 1-2 órája
<azur4> ?
<bukharin> can someone kick the flooder plis?
<momesana> would someone be so nice to kick that azur4 out of the channel?
<danub> it is already installed
<danub> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild,  Pici or jussi01!
<momesana> danub: that's what I said all the time ;)
<danub> would one of you be so kind as to kick azur4 please?
<cuznt> well now he stopped
<momesana> you didn't want to listen
<momesana> danub: so now create a basic xorg file
<PriceChild> !hu | azur4
<ubottu> azur4: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<bukharin> ehem, why does he need to create a new one?
<bukharin> he just has to add one line
<bukharin> with device intel
<bukharin> or driver intel
<bukharin> i dopn't remember :P
<Coggz> would you suggest ubuntu 32bit or 64bit for a dual core cpu?
<danub> yeah, im alittle confused as to that also momesana
<danub> ill make one anyway just for fun :P whats the command
<momesana> danub: issue the following into the command line: X :1 -configure (you can switch back to your current xorg session by pressing ctrl+alt-7)
<bukharin> danub: back up your semi-working one. it is really easy to fsck up your xorg :P
<danub> lol ok
<momesana> bukharin: he is not owerwriting it yet
<momesana> overwriting*
<danub> ok, just backed it up and ran your command
<danub> now what?
<DaSkreech> !hu | azur4
<ubottu> azur4: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Omoikane_> Does anyone know how to install the 64 bit adobe flash player for ubuntu?
<danub> momesana: now what do i need to do?
<danub> ohh, he was gone
<danub> lol
<momesana_> sorry
<danub> that would explain why you weren't answering me momesana
<momesana_> got disconnected
<momesana_> damned dialup
<bukharin> DIALUP!?
<danub> DONT EVER DO THAT AGAIN!!! :P j/p
<bukharin> yisus. i feel your pain.
<momesana_> yep
<momesana_> ok
<momesana_> so you did issue the command?
<danub> yes
<momesana_> bukharin: yeah, I am in iran and ahmadinejad killed the nice 2Mbit ADSL connections we had 5 years ago
<bukharin> well, i won be getting any info on my thingy, so i'll let you two get on with the intel driver. good luck!
<momesana_> bukharin: and it costs me a loooooooooooot of money
<bukharin> :O
<danub> bukharin: what \was your question?
<bukharin> i think this is my first tme chattin with an iranian
<momesana_> danub: ok danub, so you can try out the config easily by trying this: X -config pathtoyournewconfig :1
<bukharin> danub: i wanted to install knights, a ches program, but t asks for a non available package
<danub> i dont know what the path to the new config is
<momesana_> and see if it works. use ctrl Alt backspace to kill it once you have tested it
<momesana_> bukharin: hehe. where are you from?
<bukharin> so i wanted to know if anyone here knew what happende to kio-plugins
<bukharin> chile
<SkitleLinux18> momesana: good job, dude. you were right that is is installed. my bad. danub: you're in good hands with momesana, so i'm going to let him take over. good luck!
<bukharin> momesana_: im from chile.
<momesana_> danub:  it was created in the directory where you issued the command from
<danub> bukharin: lemme check my repos
<danub> oh crap... relal?
<momesana_> and it is called xorg-new or something like that
<danub> really? i was in /etc/X11/....
<SkitleLinux18> hahahahaha
<SkitleLinux18> have fun guys!!
<momesana_> bukharin: I've been chatting with a few guys from chile though
<momesana_> bukharin: nice country spanning half of the continent :)
<danub> bukharin: kdebase-kio-plugins
<bukharin> momesana_ yes. very long and narrow. it has its advantages... we are enver to far from the sea :)
<danub> bukharin: kdesdk-kio-plugins
<momesana_> :)
<bukharin> danub: yep, that's the one. seems kde 4 changed its kio architecture, and it hasn't been ported or somwething
<danub> those are the ones i found in the repos
<danub> brb
<bukharin> danub: knights asks for kdebase-kio-plugins
<bukharin> danub but is not available :(
<momesana_> danub: did you try out the new X.org file to see if X starts at all?
<DaSkreech> bukharin: ask someone in #kde-devel sounds like a package conflict
<danub> wow
<bukharin> DaSkreech: thanks a bunch. i was wondering if this was the right channel to ask in :)
<danub> that guy talks wayyyy too much
<danub> ok, lemme see if i can install that package from the repo.... i have a very large special repo list :P
<Omoikane_> I installed ibex and now my mute button doesn't work. I tried playing with the assignments to make sure the button itself works and it does but for some reason the mute function doesn't work anymore. any ideas?
<bukharin> danub: dont worry, i'll see if i can get some answers in kde-devel.
<bukharin> danub: thanks!
<courtjesterg> hi ppl
<DaSkreech> bukharin: Argh. #kubuntu-devel
<DaSkreech> It's a kubuntu issue not a KDE
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<danub> nope, your sol
<danub> try the #kubuntu-devel chan
<danub> momesana_: i cant find the new xorg
<bukharin> Daskreech: yeah, the guys at kde-devel wuickly pointed out it was not their bussiness :)
<CourtJesterG> DUNNO JUST LOOKED IN ADEPT SETTINGS NVIDIA X SERVER SETTINGS ITS CALLED 177.78 sry caps
<momesana_> danub: well, just change into some directory like /tmp and issue the command again
<danub> ok
<momesana_> to create a file
<CourtJesterG> yeah just did a clean reinstall
<DaSkreech> bukharin: sorry about that
<momesana_> or search for the file with find ~ -iname "xorg.conf.new"
<CourtJesterG> no just type in nvida
<CourtJesterG> nvidia and look at settings
<momesana_> danub: the file was called xorg.conf.new and I guess you issued the command from your homedirectory or /etc/X11 or whereever you were with the shell
<Omoikane_> anyone have any experience with broken mute buttons?
<momesana_> just look around a little or simply create a new file
<momesana_> Omoikane_: you mean on tha notebook?
<Omoikane_> momesana_ yes
<danub> it is telling me that a display is already in use
<danub> and i cant use it
<momesana_> we had that discussion a while ago
<momesana_> danub: use X :1 -configure
<momesana_> danub: the :1 means start a second X session on F8
<danub> yeah i did that, i made the new file, i flipped over to f2 screen and ran 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'
<danub> ohh
<momesana_> if you have already two sessions running you could use :2 with X :2 -configure and so on. In other words one can have more than one X-session running
<danub> X : 1 config /root/xorg.conf.new' then?
<momesana_> danub: ok, so you must use X -config /root/xorg.conf.new -- :1
<momesana_> :)
<danub> ok, ill give that a shot
<Omoikane_> momesana_ any ideas?
<momesana_> well ... nope
<momesana_> :)
<carpii> ﻿i copied some truetype fonts into my WINE fonts folder. I also registered them and can use them in Ubuntu. But Photoshoip in wine isnt picking these new fonts up. Anyone else had this problem?
<danub> unrecognized option --:2
<momesana_> oh sorry
<momesana_> danub: you were right of course
<danub> lol
<momesana_> X :1 -config /root/xorg.conf.new
<danub> ok ill try that one
<danub> ok, its loading up
<momesana_> Omoikane_: not really. You should ask uncle google. i guess there are some workarounds since this does not seem like a difficult thing to implement. But having two requests withing a few hours should alarm any kubuntu-dev here to do something about that ;)
<GGoby> Howdy................
<bashbin> hi
<momesana_> danub: nice
<bashbin> How can I play a movie,  when I have a directory containing  *.bup,  *.ifo and *vob  files?  None of them seems to be playable
<Coggz> can anyonen tell me how to set up grub on a fresh machine. I have XP on one partition, and ubuntu 8.10 on a nother
<danub> no space left on device?!
<momesana_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<danub> wth does that mean?
<danub> op out for now
<CourtJesterG> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<danub> i will be back on in about 2 hours
<danub> thanks for the help so far.
<jarrel> hello
<CourtJesterG> !ubottu a/s/l?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu a/s/l?
<DaSkreech> Danu:
<CourtJesterG> lol
<DaSkreech> Curses!!
<momesana_> danub: whaaaaaaaaaaat?
<momesana_> danub: your partition is full???
<GGoby> Coggz: Ummm..if you just install it will setup grub to boot both
<momesana_> danub: issue this command: df -h
<jjproctor_> hey guys i dount know if u can help me or not but is this the channal for ubuntu 8.10
<DaSkreech> jjproctor_: no
<Danu> ¿?
<bashbin> solved  - vlc works :)
<bashbin> thx all
<DaSkreech> Danu: Did it again tricky bugger
<jjproctor_> how ok thanks
<CourtJesterG> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<DaSkreech> !gnome
<Danu> jaja
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<GGoby> jjproctor_: This is for Kubuntu....you want to join #ubuntu
<Omoikane_> momesana_ Yeah, myself and a friend have been having the same issue and been working with google for the last few week.
<CourtJesterG> #ubuntu
<GGoby> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<CourtJesterG> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Coggz> GGoby: ah, thanks
<CourtJesterG> a/v/ i think is better then mcfree virus it find worms so much better and trojans i used to run both
<CourtJesterG> even norton can't find half the stuff mcfree and a/v finds
<GGoby> Coggz: NP...after you install you can change the names and how long to display the options before it automatically boots into the default system...you can also set XP as the default system to boot into
<momesana__> got disconnected again. I haaaaaaaate dialup
<CourtJesterG> one reason i came to linux
<dr_willis> somd days i think Nortons IS a virus...
<dr_willis> :P
<GGoby> dr
<GGoby> dr_willis: A insidious one at that...lol
<CourtJesterG> oh though we could say microsoft puts virus delays to run in there own updates as easter eggs then to help the other software company make money they all mad a deal in secret so everyone keeps buying all this software its a big cycle scheme
<momesana__> DaSkreech: if you are still around when danub turns up could you please tell him to backup his /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace it with the newly created one and to finetune the file afterwards to suit his needs? he should specifically check to see if the driver in Section "Device" is "Intel" and so on. Well you guys will take care of him :)
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: It is a virus
<DaSkreech> momesana__: I'm leaving in 15 minutes
<GGoby> Has anyone gone through the wiki on setting up Samba server to mount windows shares permanently?
<momesana__> DaSkreech: oh :(. I'll also be leavin soon. It's already 02:35 here.
<DaSkreech> It's 6:00 here
<jarrel> how do i check to see if my wireless card drivers is installed
<momesana__> DaSkreech: AM or PM?
<CourtJesterG> how do i ddefragment my hard drive?
<GGoby> Oh yeah..anyone tell me how to get to the clock settings to change the time format to 12 hour?
<DaSkreech> momesana__: Does it matter? :)
<CourtJesterG> =)
<DaSkreech> CourtJesterG: Good luck with that
<momesana__> DaSkreech: not really. but I was wondering whether you are going to bed or have been standing up very early
<CourtJesterG> i think my northbridge fan is failing though it is kinda loud but not needed really
<GGoby> clear
<CourtJesterG> ok so when i did my first reinstall aafter i switched out my 40 pin ide cable for 80 found out my cd/rewrite is coming up as a faulty drive
<CourtJesterG> i finished the instaall in the desktop runnin glive even tryed cleaning the drive with a lens cleaner now if this didn't fix the problem i need to lower the speed how i do that?
<CourtJesterG> no its still not working
<CourtJesterG> !cd/rewrite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd/rewrite
<CourtJesterG> whats the chat room for bot commands?
<DaSkreech> !brun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brun
<DaSkreech> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DaSkreech> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CourtJesterG> !no it just not about burning its not even reading a disk i have it on master and my cd/rom on slave i whiched them to see if it would make a difference it did in that it shows
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> heh
<CourtJesterG> !#rooms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rooms
<DaSkreech> CourtJesterG: What are you looking for?
<jarrel> am looking for a good p2p
<CourtJesterG> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<CourtJesterG> !drives
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Omoikane_> anyone have any experience with broken mute buttons?
<CourtJesterG> !foo is <reply> bar
<CourtJesterG> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<CourtJesterG> {{{!foo is foo !foo is also bar}}}
<CourtJesterG> !bar is <alias> foo
<deiwi> HI everyone
<deiwi> Hola a toooos
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<CourtJesterG> #ubuntu-offtopic
<CourtJesterG> #kubuntu_offtopic
<deiwi> esto es solo de soporte?
<deiwi> this is only 4 support??
<CourtJesterG> #ubuntu-virt
<GGoby> Ok I am following setting up Samba server and am at the point where I need to edit fstab...I don't understand what in the smb.conf file gives the smb server it's name?
<CourtJesterG> #kubuntu-kde4
<CourtJesterG> #kubuntu-devel
<CourtJesterG> kubuntu-de
<CourtJesterG> #kubuntu-de
<carpii> GGoby, its the second parameter which specifies the mount point
<carpii> like this
<carpii> //ARIZONA/C /mnt/arizona smbfs username=Administrator,password=XXXXXX
<DrX> anyone know how to fix "Insufficient privilege fo the file" "Unable to set the short 8.3 name" "The system call level is not correct" on some files and "Unable to write data" and "Access is denied" errors on about 200,000 of 300,000 files being restored from a Windows XP NTBackup to a Linux server?
<GGoby> carpii: Ok...is there not a default servername for the default install of smbfs?
<carpii> what do you mean. the smbfs is used to access a remote samba share
<carpii> if youre trying to connect to another linux machine, you should probably use nfs
<CourtJesterG> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<carpii> ARIZONA in the example i pasted above. is the name of the windows server on my LAN
<GGoby> carpii: In smb.conf you specify the server name...then when connecting from windows it will list this name
<CourtJesterG> !error16
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error16
<CourtJesterG> !error 16
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error 16
<CourtJesterG> *smack
<carpii> i dont understand what youre trying to do. You set the samba share up in windows generally
<carpii> and there you can name it whatever you want
<CourtJesterG> !infobot
<ubottu> Package bot does not exist in i, n, t, r, e, p, i, d
<CourtJesterG> why the heck not
<carpii> or are you trying to share a directory from linux so your windows machine can access it ?
<CourtJesterG> *smack
<CourtJesterG> #infobot
<CourtJesterG> whats the room to type in bot commands so i am not disturbing the chat room?
<Omoikane_> anyone have any experience with broken mute buttons?
<CourtJesterG> !gay what is gayness it is being happy sometimes people get to happy and make it a life style a fetish of sorts do what you want but it still doesn't fit properly nor is natrual in the point of child birth
<Ash-Fox> How on Earth does someone
<Ash-Fox> How on Earth does someone group taskbar items together in KDE4?
<CourtJesterG> !kick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<CourtJesterG> !banned
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<CourtJesterG> !admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admin
<CourtJesterG> !admitt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about admitt
<CourtJesterG> !programmer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programmer
<CourtJesterG> !program
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about program
<CourtJesterG> i can't spell
<CourtJesterG> !dos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dos
<CourtJesterG> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<CourtJesterG> lol
<CourtJesterG> ok let me go its too funny
<CourtJesterG> #CourtJesterG
<CourtJesterG> NOS ERIOUSLY WHATS THAT CHAT ROOM
<Ash-Fox> !askthebot | CourtJesterG
<ubottu> CourtJesterG: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<fehrp> flashplayer-nonfree gives me in konqueror a white image where the flash part should be. I have every menupoints when I rightclick, but no video nor sound. kde 4.12, kubuntu 8.10, flashplugin accordingly
<Ash-Fox> Seriously, how on Earth does someone group taskbar items together in KDE4, like in KDE3?
<Ash-Fox> !flashplugin-nonfree | fehrp
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ash-Fox> fehrp, the package is called flashplugin-nonfree
<fehrp> Ash-Fox: i know
<Ash-Fox> You need to install that, not 'flashplayer'
<fehrp> yes i know
<Ash-Fox> flashplayer-nonfree is not flashplugin-nonfree
<fehrp> Ash-Fox: already did that, I just wrote it wrong here on irc
<Ash-Fox> fehrp, it works here, but I installed flash by installing kubuntu-restricted-extras initially.
<fehrp> as said: it seems to load, but I don't get to see the flash, only a white space instead where i can rightclick and the flash menu stuff comes up
<CourtJesterG> note i've gotten all plugin installed i did and guess what for some reason still couldn't get into yoville from myspace and faccebook just trying to clickont he start did nothing
<fehrp> Ash-Fox: I tried that, too, before
<fehrp> same issue
<CourtJesterG> i worked on that for a week and still a no go
<CourtJesterG> everything else showed
<CourtJesterG> something is bad in a plugin and not right
<Ash-Fox> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=9C7YzqTtFXU& works for me, http://ash-fox.quickfox.org/temp/flashtest
<valantis> hello does anyone know how i can bring back my top toolbar because suddendly has disappeared?
<fehrp> Ash-Fox: when I go with the resticted-extras and not the plugin-nonfree I don't even get the white square
<fehrp> the flash part is just disappeared
 * Ash-Fox shrugs
<jhutchins_wk> valantis: Right-click on desktop, configure desktop?
<jhutchins_wk> valantis: Which top toolbar?  What app?
<valantis> yes i have tryed
<Ash-Fox> fehrp, I can't replicate your problem.
<Ash-Fox> fehrp, even on a clean install in vmware.
<valantis> the top top with maximize minimize etc etc
<jhutchins_wk> KDE4?
<valantis> the basic toolbar in every window
<DarkSmoke> lol
<DarkSmoke> window manager
<jhutchins_wk> valantis: Which version of KDE?
<DarkSmoke> open the run command dialog
<DarkSmoke> and run kwin --replace
<DarkSmoke> it should be back
<fehrp> Ash-Fox: ... any hints for debugging?
<DarkSmoke> or open konsole  and do: kwin --replace &
<valantis> i am confused i have change it from gnome to kde
<valantis> and doesnt appears my kde session
<DarkSmoke> you made the best change of your life
<Ash-Fox> fehrp, you could run konqueror from konsole with --nofork, and check for any errors that popup
<valantis> ty but still trying to change it
<jhutchins_wk> DarkSmoke: Except for kwin crashing all the time.
<DarkSmoke> kwin crashing?
<DarkSmoke> it never crashed for me :|
<jhutchins_wk> DarkSmoke: I tried 4 on 2008.1, it was constantly loosing the decorations.
<DarkSmoke> you must be giving drugs to your kwin jhutchins
<fehrp> http://pastebin.com/m5ef7b0cd when visiting a flash page
<DarkSmoke> 2008.1? whats that?
<DarkSmoke> gentoo?
<jhutchins_wk> That would be Mandriva 2008 Spring.
<DarkSmoke> oh
<jhutchins_wk> AKA latest working version of Mandriva.
<jhutchins_wk> Good grief, I'm completely loosing track of which window I'm in, sorry.
<jhutchins_wk> I think it's time to call it a day.
#kubuntu 2008-11-21
<DarkSmoke> then it must be mandriva prob
<DarkSmoke> or maybe it was using one of the early versions of kde4
<DarkSmoke> dunno
<jarrel> am loooking for a music share software
<GGoby> carpii: Sorry got disconnected and had to eat...what I want to know is where in smb.conf do I specify the server name? I don't understand which entry does this?
<GGoby> jarrel: Google is your friend...
<GGoby> jarrel: http://www.google.com/search?q=music+share+software+for+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<tzanger> good evening
<GGoby> tzanger: Howdy
<tzanger> for some reason amarok no longer works.. 7.10 here.  starting from the command line shows that amarok is spawning amarokapp but then I get QObject warnings about incompatible sender/receivers
<tzanger> I haven't updated any kde libs... or kde anything that I'm aware of
<tzanger> and konsole, kontact, kopete...all work
<GGoby> How do I reload my smb.conf file?
<tzanger> nobody?  Can someone help me figure out why amarok isn't working anymore?
<GGoby> tzanger: What exactly is happening?
<tzanger> GGoby: http://pastebin.ca/1263198
<tzanger> if I run 'amarok' it just says it's runnign amarokapp, then after a while "it's taking a long time to start amarokapp"
<DoubleD84> so I switched back to Kubuntu 8.04 and I don't understand why the the window focus is so different from 8.10 by default. Why do I have to click on the title bar to gain focus of a window?
 * DoubleD84 has been drinking.. flame me if you'd like
<GGoby> tzanger: I would say just remove the app...and then reinstall
<CourtJesterG> Ok which file formats can i download for kubuntu .taar.gz , .rpm, yum, or deb? I forget?
<CourtJesterG> using interped
<EagleSn> .deb
<coreymon77> CourtJesterG: use apt
<EagleSn> .tar.gz for any distro
<coreymon77> always check apt (aptitude/adept) first
<EagleSn> synaptic is better than Adept
<coreymon77> apt is better than all of them
<CourtJesterG> see i am not understanding the fact when i site like adobe comes out with a flash player the dev team at ubuntu does somthing to them but adobe has already made it possible to use in our current os system so what are they doing to these files?
<EagleSn> a synaptic clone built in Qt/KDE would be genial
<coreymon77> CourtJesterG: they dont do anything to them, they just package them into a binary and put it on apt
<coreymon77> makes it easier
<CourtJesterG> then how come they have different file versions and all these other plug in for flash
<coreymon77> CourtJesterG: because they are different file versions, new versions come out
<coreymon77> fact is, checking apt first and doing everything you can from apt makes everything easier
<CourtJesterG> i used adepts and the pluging still didn't have full fuction as say i used one that was in windows hence i still couldn't play my yoville
<CourtJesterG> i have the flash the java and still no yoville
<coreymon77> wrong one prob
<coreymon77> !flash | CourtJesterG
<ubottu> CourtJesterG: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<CourtJesterG> also the fact if i download from a site install the adept doesn't even know i downloaded it whats that about different file versions
<CourtJesterG> i'll check it out
<coreymon77> of course adept doesnt know, you downloaded it seperately
<No1PeaceDragon> stupid question here, is Ibex any better than heron?
<victim[v]> No1PeaceDragon: it depends ;)
<victim[v]> if you like KDE4 then 8.10 is better
<victim[v]> 8.10 also fixes a lot of bugs
<No1PeaceDragon> victim thanks was wondering whether an upgrade was advisable yet or not
<victim[v]> I tried it a few weeks ago and returned to Hardy, because I prefer KDE3
<No1PeaceDragon> well heron was my first attempt at linux based systems so I dont know diff between Kde's
<CourtJesterG> is x86 going to work? i have an amd processors and nvidia graphics card don't think i have an x86
<CourtJesterG> k7d lmaster motherboard
<g0d> hello
<g0d> very nice work with kubunru 4.1.2
<g0d> but isnt it a little bit heavy?
<g0d> would it be any optimizations later on?
<CourtJesterG> they have kunntu 8:10
<CourtJesterG> !x86
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86
<No1PeaceDragon> lol big optimization if ya ask me lol
<JontheEchidna> g0d: are you using nvidia drivers by any chance?
<g0d> nop
<g0d> intel
<coreymon77> CourtJesterG: amd_64?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, then it shouldn't be that
<g0d> anyway..
<CourtJesterG> no 32 bit so i am x86 correct?
<JontheEchidna> g0d: yeah, they're always optimizing
<JontheEchidna> but some graphics cards are known to be a bit slow, like nvidia at the moment. though the drivers are getting faster
<g0d> well 4.1.2 is ok but it needs some speed ups though
<JontheEchidna> any particularly painful points?
<CourtJesterG> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<CourtJesterG> !interibed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interibed
<g0d> i just feel tha the windows are not that smooth on the move and also the load times are much higher than the gnome ones
<Adola> Hello!
<mister-tea> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Adola> How are you youuuguys!
<Danu> Pretty Good =)
<mister-tea> do you have a kubuntu question?
<Adola> Ummm...This is my first time in IRC...And no, not right now. (I'm a dial-up user and plan on doing some major updates at a friends house.  Then, i may have a question)
<Adola> Is this a "Question only" IRC thing?
<mister-tea> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Adola> Ok.  Can someone please tell me how to go to "#kubuntu-offtopic'
<Adola> As I said, I'm new to IRC
<mister-tea> type /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Adola> Thanks!
<EagleSn> put command /join kubuntu-offtopic
<coreymon77> or just double click
<Adola> AHAHAH, that..Seems pretty obvious
<Adola> now that I see it.
<Adola> Thanks guys for the help :D
<afeijo> ops, I deleted 2 files that I shouldnt. How to recover?
<bazhang> afeijo, you got an answer in #ubuntu ; why are you asking here?
<afeijo> bazhang: I asked here first
<afeijo> it was just 2 small .sh files, I'm rebuilding the last one
<afeijo> time to sleep... cya folks
<bryan> can someone help with installing openoffice? i have kubuntu intrepid which came with 2.4.  today, i tried to upgrade to 3.0 and it failed, now i can't install 2.4 or 3.0
<colton_> Hi
<linux_> hi
<colton_> I just installed kubuntu and I'm having a problem. My sound doesn't work!
<colton_> Does anyone know why my sound wouldn't be working in Kubuntu 4.1?
<colton_> What is driver support on linux distros like? I mean, could that be the cause of not having sound?
<bazhang> which sound card colton_
<colton_> Oops. I don't know. Would that be a component inclused in my motherboard?
<colton_> included*
<bazhang> check lspci and paste.ubuntu.com with it
<bazhang> or paste a single line here if you can find it.
<DaSkreech> !paste
<mister-tea> type lspci in konsole btw
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<colton_> Ok. 1 sec
<colton_> Ok. I typed that in the console and I got about fifty lines of output.
<mister-tea> !paste
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com with it
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<mister-tea> bot is sleeping
<colton_> Ok. I pasted it.
<colton_> paste
<DaSkreech> colton_: Give us back the URL
<mister-tea> give the url
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<colton_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75052/
<colton_> Now, are you going to use this data to hack into my computer?
<bazhang> colton_, no
<bazhang> that is not possible
<colton_> I see.
<mister-tea> you just gave the answer to what card
<colton_> So were you able to check it out
<mister-tea> intel 8082
<mister-tea> 8280 my bad
<colton_> So. What should I do?
<mister-tea> again I read it wrong
<mister-tea> be patient
<mister-tea> 82801i
<mister-tea> colton_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<mister-tea> thats a good place to start if you still can't figure it out come back
<colton_> K. thx. Do you think it is a driver problem?
<mister-tea> the guide will step you through the more simple answers first
<mister-tea> the good news is there is a driver
<mister-tea> I worked for a week on mine just to find it was a one line edit to my grub
<colton_> I'll check it out. Thx for your help
<mister-tea> like I said the guide is pretty good but if no luck come back here
<szrhawaii> does anyone know if there is such thing as a email client that adds all your email accounts into one program
<szrhawaii> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<szrhawaii> bye
<mister-tea> cya
<jimmy51_home> i just had a crash while playing a game
<jimmy51_home> now my audio is stuck on the same noise, even though i restarted X
<jimmy51_home> i tried init.d/alsa-utils restart
<jimmy51_home> but it persists
<jimmy51_home> what should i do (besides restart)
<metbsd> what game
<jimmy51_home> ut2004
<jimmy51_home> oooh, the process was still running
<jimmy51_home> i figured restart of X would kill processes launched while in it, but i guess now
<jimmy51_home> weird
<jimmy51_home> anyhoo, back to the game!
<cwiedel> hi gang.
<cwiedel> I switched to kubuntu recently, really enjoy it.
<cwiedel> I used to use pclinuxos.
<cwiedel> What I liked about it, and I am sure Kubuntu can do it, is when i hovered my mouse over an audio file, it would play it.
<cwiedel> Anyone know how to config that?
<cwiedel> everyone asleep?
<cwiedel> :-)
<pierre__> hello
<pierre__> what is it that is automatically mounting my ntfs partitions in dolphin ?
<mister-tea> cwiedel: maybe just no one knows the answer
<mister-tea> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cwiedel> mister-tea: I made that comment not to be mean or rude, i just wasn't seeing any chatter about anything.
<pierre__> on the "place" tab, i have several "volumes ( ntfs )" entries, when i cllick on them it automatically mount them so i can browse it
<trappist> let's not overreact, he wasn't bagging on anybody
<mister-tea> no insult intended
<pierre__> i would like these to be automounted on start, but mount display the type as fuseblk
<pierre__> hence why i'm wondering what dolphin is using to mount ntfs partitions
<pierre__> anybody knows ?
<cwiedel> pierre__: sounds like an fstab to me, but i am a noob too. :-)
<pierre__> yeah could modify it, but i just want to understand why the type is "fuseblk" at the minute
<stdin> pierre__: it uses ntfs-3g, which uses fuse
<juanantonio> Hello. I had a problem when starting with last version of kernel, I started with the previous one and KDE hasn't mounted an USB disk I have, can anyone tell me how to do it?
<aanderse> are the kubuntu ninjas using debian repos at all?
<cwiedel> pierre__: there is some info here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/auto-mounting-ntfs-partition-in-fstab-66808/
<stdin> pierre__: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pierre__> stdin, cheers that explains  it
<pierre__> thanks for the help, very much appreciated mates
<nick77> hi everyone! i am using kubuntu, but i am not using the new kde 4.0, is there any reason to leave kde 3.*??????
<cwiedel> nick77: I really enjoy 4.1, kde 3 is much more stable, so there really is any reason to switch, but when you do, you will hate 3/
<nick77> cwiedel, i expected moar responses, but i guess urs is the best so far
<Wicked> hmm...is there anyway to get the old style systemsettings back? this new one doesnt have alot of the stuff the old one did
<Wicked> in the old one i could select through all the system services and start/stop or chose if they started at boot
<Wicked> how do i disable a service from starting at boot in 8.10?
<metbsd> i'm trying to get wireless to work.
<metbsd> my network is using wpa-psk, how to get it to work?
<DaSkreech> Wicked: system settings
<Wicked> DaSkreech, it used to be in there...but on 8.10 i dont see it anywhere
<happycycling> when I boot 8.10 for the live CD, I get nothing but a blank screen
<happycycling> I reinstalled windows and my MBR is messed up, I'm trying to figure out how to get back into kubuntu
<CourtJesterG> CLEAN TTTHE HARDRIVE TRY RESETTING CMOS TOO
<CourtJesterG> sry caps
<CourtJesterG> clean the whole harddrive dunno or try another reinstall
<CourtJesterG> ntfs
<CourtJesterG> if your harddrive supports it
<babeck> Does anyone know how to single quote a piped string?  e.g.  qdbus org.kde.amarok /Player GetMetadata | grep arturl | sed 's/arturl:\sfile:\/\/\//\//' | sed 's/%20/\\ /g' |sed 's/^(.*)$/'$1'/'
<CourtJesterG> blank screen had to do with your graphics card if you did recovery form the frub menu that would of fix it and try and fix your x-server
<CourtJesterG> grub
<Wicked> how do i disable a service from starting at boot in 8.10?
<babeck> I'm trying to quote the final string with that last sed, but it doesn't seem to be working.
<happycycling> hard to fix the black screen with a live CD
<CourtJesterG> http://www.injunea.demon.co.uk/pages/page206.htm
<CourtJesterG> try double quotes inside nested together
<CourtJesterG> echo "echo \"'$my_name'\"" > $file_name
<CourtJesterG> example
<mike-solidus> kwin crashes everytime on startup and 90% of startups fail with the screen half not drawn or upside down or frozen
<CourtJesterG> !kwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwin
<mike-solidus> anyone have troubleshooting tips? i have a feeling from the wa the screen locks when it crashes it might have to do with my video card, i have an nvidia 9800
<CourtJesterG> is that slang>
<mike-solidus> kwin, is the kde window manager
<CourtJesterG> you know most of these answers can be searched in the ubuntu or kubuntu forums
<mike-solidus> yeah, but i've searched
<mike-solidus> and evertime i find its probably a good idea to post something, it goes unanswerd for a couple weeks and i stop checking it and learn to deal with the problem, i can't deal with this one though
<mike-solidus> 90% of the time my computer fails to start
<CourtJesterG> try uninstalling your x server your hardware drivers and graphics driver then try reintalling them
<CourtJesterG> no hang on
<CourtJesterG> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<CourtJesterG> make sure your using the right driver as well
<CourtJesterG> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mike-solidus> sw33t, i'll try those things and check back! thanks!
<CourtJesterG> np
<can__> selam
<CourtJesterG> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<CourtJesterG> hey which java does everyone use?
<Agent_bob> who set the ban on root* ???
<Agent_bob> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<colton_> Is there a place where the users of this chat room can set up profiles?
<Agent_bob> colton_ /msg nickserv help
<Agent_bob> it's not a chat room, it's an irc channel
<colton_> What' sthe distionction?
<Agent_bob> this is irc...
<strn00b> Why cant I join #Ubuntu??
<strn00b> It keeps sending me to #Ubuntu-unregged
<Agent_bob> !register | strn00b
<ubottu> strn00b: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<strn00b> I did REGISTER!
<strn00b> and i /nick identify
<Agent_bob> strn00b possably because they have been having problems today...
<binMonkey> sun spots.
<babeck> Thanks for the help, I figured out how to wrap a piped string in quotes using sed.  sed "s/.*/'&'/"  Now it's time to get the amarok2 karamba app working properly.  :)
<strn00b> o.. well, im new to Ubuntu.. and im looking up stuff..
<Agent_bob> strn00b you are not identified at present.
<strn00b> what is Brezy, Drapper,. Horay?
<Agent_bob> strn00b code names for the various releases
<Agent_bob> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<colton_> Is there any way to contact users of irc, other than through irc itself?
<strn00b> how do i know what release i have?
<strn00b> everything i try to 'make
<strn00b> is coming up with errors
<Agent_bob> strn00b /whois strn00b    <<< will show you are not registered.
<Agent_bob> strn00b install build-essential
<Agent_bob> strn00b and yes you can check your release info with the command    lsb_release -a
<strn00b> sudo install build-essential?
<Agent_bob> almost.
<Agent_bob> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<strn00b> i think i did that before and my version is current
<Agent_bob> current ?   intrepid ?
<binMonkey> if i install amarok-kde4 is that amarok2?
<strn00b> ok im using intrepid
<Agent_bob> dapper hardy and intrepid are all "current"
<Agent_bob> !info amarok-kde4
<ubottu> Package amarok-kde4 does not exist in intrepid
<strn00b> so if i put.. in my repository hardy... i am wrong
<strn00b> i should change that
<Agent_bob> strn00b if you are running intrepid and you have a repo set to hardy   yes that will cause errors
<binMonkey> Agent_bob: but it's in the repos?
<Agent_bob> binMonkey hardy ?
<Agent_bob> !info amarok-kde4 hardy
<ubottu> Package amarok-kde4 does not exist in hardy
<Agent_bob> am i spelling it incorrectly ?
<binMonkey> no, intrepid.
<binMonkey> no.  it looks right.
<Agent_bob> ;/   idk.
<binMonkey> :(  dang.
<CourtJesterG> dunno i unistalled my amarok reinstalled looked at the about amarok and th efile version was th esame
<Agent_bob> binMonkey apt-cache show amarok-kde4
<CourtJesterG> running intrepid didn't say 2
<binMonkey> i want to install it for my mom for internet radio but it keeeps installing amarok2.
<CourtJesterG> 2 is the latest
<CourtJesterG> just type in shoutcast in browser
<binMonkey> CourtJesterG: no.  too much for her.  and shoutcast keeps borking streamtuner.  i want amarok 1.4.1 for her.
<Hydrogen> I hope you mean 1.4.10...
<draik> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<strn00b> agent_bob should it be intrepid-security
<CourtJesterG> ohh tthen adept in intrepid has it kubuntu 8.10 check out the site
<CourtJesterG> !amarok
<strn00b> agent_bob or just intrepid
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<binMonkey> Hydrogen: that's what i meant.
<Hydrogen> thats good :)
<Agent_bob> binMonkey i'm not going to suggest that you dl and install the hardy package  then set the priority to keep that version,  cause that would be against *buntu policy to suggest such a thing.
<Hydrogen> I was not going to be your friend if you wanted to install 1.4.1
<binMonkey> Agent_bob: thank you for not suggesting that.  :)
<binMonkey> Hydrogen: was that an awful version?
<Hydrogen> no, it is just ancient by now
<Agent_bob> strn00b you will want both the normal   intrepid  and the intrepid-security   and also  intrepid-updates
<strn00b> agent_bob i dont understand
<thug> hola
<strn00b> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ubuntu intrepid main
<thug> a todos
<thug> where are U from?????????
<Agent_bob> strn00b something along the line of    http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/18052
<binMonkey> Agent_bob: that thing you didn't suggest, is that pinning?
<CourtJesterG> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Agent_bob> thug no ASL games please.   if you want to use  /whois Agent_bob     you can lookup some information that way.  if you want to chat about the weather use   #kubuntu-offtopic   thank you.
<binMonkey> my first ubuntu cd was warty warthog.  isn't that out of alphabetical order?
<Agent_bob> binMonkey yes indeed it is.
<Agent_bob> binMonkey again yes it is    out of abc order   and also the first release
<thug> mmm
<thug> what?????????
<binMonkey> to this day i thank god i broke my windows and found that cd.
<CourtJesterG> what java does everyone use for konqouer and firefox?
<CourtJesterG> sun 6?
<Agent_bob> binMonkey :)))
<binMonkey> sun java6.
<CourtJesterG> trying to narrow down my problem believe it was the java not the flash got the pages
<Agent_bob> CourtJesterG none here.    so "everyone" is not a proper question.
<binMonkey> CourtJesterG: what is the problem?
<strn00b> Agent_bob build-essential is already the newest version
<Agent_bob> strn00b did you update the package list after modifying the repos ?
<CourtJesterG> yoville in myspace or face book its an app get to the screen where to hit start try to hit start and the app won't go any further
<strn00b> yes
<Agent_bob> strn00b ok, what at you trying to build ?
<strn00b> agent_bob gspcav1-20071224
<CourtJesterG> i use it for testing if it can do that then i am good and the java is good if not java needs work cause the flash works
<strn00b> agent_bob web camera drivers!
<binMonkey> try time.gov.  it's the simplest applet there is.
<Agent_bob> strn00b and the error you are getting ?
<CourtJesterG> yeah its simple it works trye that but it never works for yoville
<strn00b> agent_bob i am connected to my Ubuntu system through freeNX, could that be affecting the make?
<Agent_bob> shouldn't
<Agent_bob> strn00b what error message ?
<strn00b> agent_bob a lot of declarations of video functions are errors
<Agent_bob> strn00b and did you read the README and any other all caps files in the source dir ?
<strn00b> yes
<binMonkey> my yoville works.  try update-alternatives --config java.
<strn00b> agent_bob I tried installing gc-usb drivers as well and ERRORS too!
<Agent_bob> strn00b you have "kernel-headers" installed correct ?
<strn00b> agent_bob i installed them and installation said i had most current version
<strn00b> im thinking i should do a FRESH Ubuntu 8.10 install and not use the 8.4 to 8.10 update
<dr_willis> Ive had better luck sith fresh installs.. then Upgrades
<Agent_bob> hmmm strn00b well seeing that i don't have intrepid,  i'm going to refer you to someone else,   you can /join #ubuntu    and see if trappist or someone else on the team can help you with that.     that's not at all kde related and so it's not kubuntu specific.
<Agent_bob> unless someone like dr_willis has the time in here.
<strn00b> what is Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> Too busy playing Fallout3 for  now. :P
<dr_willis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Agent_bob> well i'd be shooting in the dark to much on that issue.   better to get "qualified" help
<Agent_bob> stephen you may have to register before they will let you in #ubuntu though.
<mirelchuy> hola
<mirelchuy> alguien quiere charlar
<Agent_bob> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<strn00b> so Kubuntu uses a diffferent GUI
<Agent_bob> yes
<Agent_bob> kde in particular.
<Agent_bob> other than that it's basicly the same.
<strn00b> how long have you been using Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> KDE is a different 'desktop' then Gnome.. yes...
<strn00b> is KDE more like windows?
<dr_willis> I dont feel it is...
<dr_willis> given the vagenes sof the term 'like windows' :)
<Agent_bob> strn00b sense it's second release.    and no i don't think it is either.
<dr_willis> like 95? XP? Vista?
<CourtJesterG> !jre
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<strn00b> like anyof them dr_willis
<Agent_bob> dr_willis 3.1 maybe :)))
<strn00b> lol 3.1 is oldddd
<strn00b> when i try to install the gc-usb one error i remember was my Kernel and GCC versions were different
<strn00b> i also have 2  kernel folders in my /usr/src/
<Agent_bob> i still have a copy of windows 3.1     and it's almost as good as a linux console  if it just had a desent shell and job control and multi tasking and...
<strn00b> one has generic appended to it
<CourtJesterG> i rem 3.1 man i was little
<strn00b> Agent_bob are you a dev?
<Agent_bob> i wouldn't say that,  why?
<strn00b> agent_bob what are some good dev tools?
<strn00b> agent_bob for Ubuntu
<CourtJesterG> ok when i am in the command interractive java config and i scroll down passt all that user agreenment to ok what do i hit i press enterrr tryed cntrl n and such what key to con't?
<binMonkey> use tab to highlight "ok".
<CourtJesterG> that work thanks =)
<Agent_bob> first to your " Kernel and GCC versions "    install the correct gcc version.  (you can have many gcc versions installed)  second it depends on what you want to develop.
<Agent_bob> @ strn00b
<CourtJesterG> maybe this is why it never worked lol
<dr_willis> No one ever thinks to use TAB. :)
<CourtJesterG> nope  never thought of it
<Agent_bob> three steps to check.   dirrectional keys,  tab key, mouse click.
<binMonkey> CourtJesterG: i you didn't have the jre very few things would have worked.
<Agent_bob> curses apps can be mouse aware.
<binMonkey> Agent_bob: why do they call it curses?  that threw me for the longest time.
<Agent_bob> !info ncurses
<ubottu> Package ncurses does not exist in intrepid
<Agent_bob> pfft.
<strn00b> agent_bob my kernel version as far as i know in /usr/src/ is linux-headers-2.6.27-7   and linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic
<Agent_bob> !info ncurses-base
<ubottu> ncurses-base (source: ncurses): Descriptions of common terminal types. In component main, is required. Version 5.6+20071124-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 300 kB
<Agent_bob> strn00b uname -r will show the kernel version
<binMonkey> ubottu should be called ubuddha.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<strn00b> agent_bob 2.6.27.7-generic
<Agent_bob> !botsnack | binMonkey
<ubottu> binMonkey: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<strn00b> Agent_bob: how do i get the right GCC version?
<Agent_bob> strn00b apt-cache search ^gcc
<Agent_bob> strn00b probably gcc-3.4 and gcc-4.?
<CourtJesterG> i was trying to compile a gcc compiler =/
<Agent_bob> CourtJesterG heh.
<CourtJesterG> you know we can netwwork everyone ones computer here and make a super hub of netwrok file shareing so much easier
<CourtJesterG> or hey lets start a service give me access to your computer and i'll do the work for you 1 tiem install payment to paypal
<Agent_bob> CourtJesterG /dcc send Agent_bob /etc/shadow    >:]
<Agent_bob> come on,,, share the files  :)))
<strn00b> Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'
<strn00b> test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (	
<strn00b> 	echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";		
<CourtJesterG> lol
<Agent_bob> strn00b you'll need autoconf  if it's not installed.
<strn00b> Agent_bob: how to install please?
<Agent_bob> package manager of your choice
<Agent_bob> strn00b and i thought i passwd the buck already...
<Agent_bob> passed even
<strn00b> Applications > ADD/Remove?
<Agent_bob> still looking at CourtJesterG's password file i guess.
<strn00b> im very new to Ubuntu
<strn00b> but i love it.. i just need to learn what package managers are and stuff :D
<Agent_bob> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Agent_bob>                                &
<strn00b> ok
<strn00b> Agent_bob: so i sudo apt-get install autoconfig?
<Agent_bob> autoconf
<Agent_bob> not autoconfig
<alex-huang> hello
<strn00b> SWEET! its installing autoconf
<dr_willis> what did ya expectit to do? :)
<Agent_bob> lol
<strn00b> tell me ERROR
<strn00b> lol
<Agent_bob> dr_willis he's all yours.   ;/
<dr_willis> Agent_bob,  not me.. its almost bed time
<alex-huang> is this chat room?about Kubuntu
<dr_willis> alex-huang,  kubuntu support room.. yes...
<Agent_bob> !topic | alex-huang
<ubottu> alex-huang: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<binMonkey> strn00b: get and ubuntu book.  seriously it can help you with a lot of stuff.
<alex-huang> oh,thank you
<Cameri> binMonkey: ubuntu book?
<CourtJesterG> night
<strn00b> binMonkey: have a pdf?
<Cameri> binMonkey: besides the obvios (Google), do u know a website that hosts these?
<Agent_bob> !bot | alex-huang you may also find this useful
<ubottu> alex-huang you may also find this useful: Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dr_willis> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<strn00b> dr_willis:  i use 8.10 sorry :D
<binMonkey> Cameri: no.  i meant a real life book.  when i started i got the linux pocket guide and the linux desktop guide from o'reilly.
<Agent_bob> 7.10 ?    why don't they do that stuff on the LTS releases...
<dr_willis> strn00b,  for a total noob it dosent matter..
<Cameri> alright
<dr_willis> Agent_bob,  go update the book.. :) its 300+ pages...
<strn00b> dr_willis: im a bigger noob than total
<strn00b> :D
<strn00b> i cant even get my nick identified
<binMonkey> no way!  online ubuntu?  where was that when was wetting my pants with warty warthog?
<strn00b> tells me im already strN00B lol
<strn00b> ok i installed autoconf and still get the error
<binMonkey> strn00b: I was the biggest noob ever.
<strn00b>  Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'
<strn00b> test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (	
<Agent_bob> :)
<strn00b>   ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid."
<strn00b>  include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";	\
<strn00b>  Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix
<Agent_bob> so do that
<Agent_bob> make oldconfig && make prepare
 * zenfractal can nslookup (UDP) hosts and ping hosts (ICMP) but can't connect any host via TCP on kubuntu 7
<strn00b> should i go to the usr/src/kernel2.6-generical directory and call make?
<strn00b> or can i call make oldconfig && make prepare from any dir?
<Agent_bob> the source dir
<strn00b> i dont wanna bust my system :D
<Agent_bob> not likely too
<strn00b> do i need sudo in front of make oldconfig?
<Agent_bob> unless your user can write to the dir
<Agent_bob> touch boo  #will test it for you.
<strn00b> *** Error during writing of the kernel configuration.
<binMonkey> strn00b: are you compiling your own kernel?
<Agent_bob> binMonkey building drivers
<Agent_bob> binMonkey can you help him with it?
<binMonkey> noooooooooo way.  i'm afraid of that stuff still.
<strn00b> make: *** No rule to make target `include/config/auto.conf', needed by `include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.
<strn00b> make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1
<strn00b> make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2
<Agent_bob> strn00b sudo -i      then cd to the source dir and run that string that it told you to.
<Agent_bob> make oldconfig && make prepare   # <<< that one.
<bryan> when i execute: sudo apt-get openoffice.org, i get this error: http://pastebin.com/m1b8f270c
<strn00b> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `kernel/bounds.c', needed by `kernel/bounds.s'.  Stop.
<strn00b> make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
<Agent_bob> bryan add   -f
<Agent_bob> strn00b eeek.  ;/
<bryan> Agent_bob: same error with -f
<Agent_bob> hmmm
<bryan> Agent_bob: today i tried to upgrade to openoffice 3.0 which failed.  now i can't get 2.4 or 3.0 installed
<Agent_bob> bryan ok.  that looks like a soruces.list problem.
<strn00b> Agent_bob: eeek what?
<binMonkey> bryan try installing them all at once or try installing openoffice-core.
<bryan> Agent_bob: i currently have the openoffice 3.0 repository disabled
<Agent_bob> bryan    sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice*
<Agent_bob> then install the meta package.
<bryan> Agent_bob: ok
<bryan> Agent_bob: i think it's working :)
<zenfractal> should ebox be installed on kubuntu 7?   i suspect it might have gotten installed by accident and broken TCP on my box
<strn00b> Agent_bob: eeeek whattt?
<bryan> Agent_bob: purging was the trick
<Agent_bob> strn00b you are missing some package.  but i don't know what.
<Agent_bob> bryan welcome.
<bryan> this will get me back to 2.4... maybe i could try 3.0 again after??
<strn00b> Agent_bob: the prepare package?
<Agent_bob> strn00b i don't know.     that's why i tried the other three times to pass you off to someone that does know.
<Agent_bob> sorry.
<Agent_bob> bryan sure,   and now you know how to undo it if needed.
<strn00b> Agent_bob: its cool man!!  or mool can!
<Agent_bob> :)
<strn00b> Agent_bob: are you a secret agent>
<Agent_bob> it's no secret.
<Agent_bob> strn00b page might help you.   idk.   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<strn00b> Agent_bob: i dont wanna complie my own kernel.. im a noobie with Linux
<strn00b> Agent_bob: i took a course in Linux using Solaris OS back in 2005 but all we did was go over commands
<bryan> Agent_bob: thanks... i got openoffice 3.0 installed now... take care
<strn00b> Agent_bob: well Solaris i think is Unix but the same commands
<Agent_bob> but the same basic steps exist.   i.e.     sudo apt-get build-dep linux   <<< you'll probably need that.
<Agent_bob> bryan welcome.
<strn00b> Agent_bob: I <3 you!
<strn00b> but what does build-dep do?
<Agent_bob> pulls in dependant packages ?
<Agent_bob> things that the kernel build process depend on.
<CourtJesterG> i love it i dowwnloaded all the javas ok in root all of them are at i have no usr folder no jvm in sct. i have an added .java in root as with the rest i downloaded this isn't correct is it lol
<strn00b> but i'm not building a kernel that is going to depend on anything :D
<CourtJesterG> ect not sct
<CourtJesterG> that explains why it keeps saying files doesn't exist and anyone know where to find the blackdown at?
<Agent_bob> CourtJesterG why as root?    i think that was supposed to work for normal users
<CourtJesterG> tahts what bash nano what ever sudo downloaded them in
<CourtJesterG> i usd this page
<CourtJesterG> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation
<Agent_bob> CourtJesterG and you can   sudo mv /root/.java ~    or what ever the dir name is.  then chown it
<strn00b> Agent_bob: I vote you for Kubuntu user of the Year!
<Agent_bob> please don't.
<CourtJesterG> alright i am now going to bed for real have a good night but do i need all these javas seriously?
<Agent_bob> !helpersnack | strn00b
<ubottu> strn00b: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<CourtJesterG> i can't just use one?
<strn00b> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CourtJesterG> seriously can't i just use one java and not all and how do i enable java in konquoer anyone got the link before i go to sleep
<CourtJesterG> nm anotehr day another dollar am out tiresd
<Agent_bob> strn00b try    sudo apt-get build-dep linux-headers      and see what it does for you.
<Lynx_> hey! I need some help with my new Kubuntu install. I installed the ATI drivers with the program provided from ATI, and now I get a blank screen on starting, no X.
<strn00b> Agent_bob: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/blognux.free.fr_ubuntu_dists_intrepid_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<Agent_bob> wow.   that might be worth googling
<Agent_bob> !ati | Lynx_ see if this helps
<ubottu> Lynx_ see if this helps: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<strn00b> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Agent_bob> strn00b sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get build-dep linux-headers
<strn00b> Err http://blognux.free.fr intrepid/main Packages
<strn00b>   404 Not Found
<strn00b> Err http://blognux.free.fr intrepid/main Sources
<strn00b>   404 Not Found
<strn00b> Fetched 1B in 9s (0B/s)
<strn00b> W: Failed to fetch http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<strn00b> W: Failed to fetch http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<strn00b> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Agent_bob> ok that's either a server down or a bad line in your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<strn00b> probably a bad line
<strn00b> i got that line from a forums
<Agent_bob> pastebin the file and we'll see.
<strn00b> and it had hardy main
<Agent_bob> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<strn00b> it had hardy main and i changed it to intrepid as you said
<alpha> her
<strn00b> intrepid main
<alpha> haha
<strn00b> since i dont have the hardy release
<Lynx_> Agent_bob: I saw that page already, does not really help. Right now I would just like to know where to change the setting which driver is used, should that not be in xorg.conf?
<Agent_bob> strn00b k.   lets see it,    http://paste.ubuntu.com
<strn00b> Agent_bob:  ok let me open my sources.list
<Agent_bob> Lynx_ /etc/X11/xorg.conf    but they are moving more and more toward a blank config file.  you can still add the specifics that you want tho.
<Agent_bob> strn00b less /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lynx_> Agent_bob: yes, i saw that there is nothing really in that file, so i don't know what to do to get x to load again right now
<strn00b> Agent_bob: deb http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu intrepid main
<strn00b> deb-src http://blognux.free.fr/ubuntu intrepid main
<strn00b> Agent_bob: you wanted me to post the WHOLE list?
<strn00b> or just the error Lines?
<Agent_bob> Lynx_ ummm  Section "Device" \n         Identifier      "your card name" \n         Driver          "vesa" \n EndSection
<Agent_bob> strn00b no that should do,  give me a sec.
<Agent_bob> strn00b replace with something like this:
<Agent_bob> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main universe multiverse restricted
<Agent_bob> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid main universe multiverse restricted
<Agent_bob> strn00b then run:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get build-dep linux-headers
<Lynx_> Agent_bob: Ok, so i have to basically type my own xorg.conf? Where did the info that is usually in there go?
<strn00b> Agent_bob: I have those in my sources.list already
<strn00b> you mean... just the params?
<Agent_bob> Lynx_ by editing and/or adding that one section you will instruct xorg to use the vesa driver, which should get you into a working gui  from which you can work on the problem at hand.
<strn00b> intrepid main universe mulitverse restricted?
<Agent_bob> strn00b i mean those two lines.  in place of the two you displayed.
<strn00b> ok well i already have those 2 lines in my sources.list =/
<Agent_bob> same lines ?
<strn00b> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
<strn00b> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
<strn00b> those lines!
<Agent_bob> strn00b nope.
<Agent_bob> not the same.
 * vasman118 is away: Gone away for now.
<strn00b> ok
<strn00b> i will replease
 * vasman118 is back.
<strn00b> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main restricted
<strn00b> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-updates main
<strn00b> ackkkk!
<strn00b> Agent_bob: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<strn00b> ]
<strn00b> gives me an error
<Agent_bob> what error ?
<strn00b> No protocol specified
<strn00b> (gedit:19256): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :1000.0
<strn00b> root@home-linux:/home/stephen/qc-usb-0.6.6# gsudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<strn00b> -bash: gsudo: command not found
<strn00b> root@home-linux:/home/stephen/qc-usb-0.6.6# less /etc/apt/sources.list
<strn00b> root@home-linux:/home/stephen/qc-usb-0.6.6# sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<strn00b> No protocol specified
<strn00b> (gedit:19379): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :1000.0
<Agent_bob> oh.  gedit not found.
<strn00b> thats how ive been opening it before tho
<strn00b> =/
<cameri> oh man, dont past stuff that long :P
<strn00b> but im the root now
<cameri> use www.pastebin.com or something
<cameri> paste*
<strn00b> get xCHAT!
<cameri> it;s a suggestion
<Agent_bob> strn00b ?     well try   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<strn00b> that long post is nice looking on xchat
<cameri> ok
<cameri> exit
<cameri> rofl.
<strn00b> Where is my
<strn00b> GEDIT?
<strn00b> gedit?
<strn00b> =[
<strn00b> ok it openedf
<Agent_bob> <strn00b> -bash: gsudo: command not found
<strn00b> i closed terminal
<strn00b> and reopened it
<Agent_bob> error messages are so revieling.
<Agent_bob> <strn00b> -bash: gsudo: command not found   <<<<  spell it correctly or use the tab key.
<Agent_bob> like duh !
<Agent_bob> !tab > strn00b
<ubottu> strn00b, please see my private message
<cameri> :D
<cameri> im using xchat now
<strn00b> Agent_bob: yes i know about tab, thanks
<strn00b> Agent_bob: i just figured out myself about tab like 30 mins ago :D
<Agent_bob> strn00b then don't be asking "where's my .*"  when the error says you didn't spell it correctly...
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> and don't worry.    we all get "flustered" and typo simple commands some times.
<Agent_bob> just learn to always "carefully read the error message"  makes using linux so much easier/more fun.
<strn00b> Agent_bob: running: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get build-dep linux-headers
<strn00b> Agent_bob: E: Unable to find a source package for linux-headers
<Agent_bob> ok.   that's not a problem.
<strn00b> Agent_bob: even with the apt-get sources edit and update
<Agent_bob> strn00b yes.  that message was from the second command, which means the first finished successfully
<cameri> how do i see my linuxversion?
<strn00b> uname -r
<Agent_bob> that's what  &&   does.     run second command if first succeeds.     as opposed to  || which runs second if first fails.
<cameri> ty
<strn00b> hah I remember!
<strn00b> yes && is a AND
<Agent_bob> cameri that's the "linux" version.  the ubuntu version would be found with    lsb_release -r
<strn00b> and || is an OR
<strn00b> in Unix Terms for commands
<cameri> thanks, but the linux version was exactly what i wanted :D
<Agent_bob> strn00b correct.
<Agent_bob> strn00b anyway.  at least your package manager is all streight now.
<strn00b> Agent_bob: I have an Associates Degree is Information Technology - Computer Programming
<Agent_bob> but that didn't finish your driver build...    sorry for that.
<Lynx_> Agent_bob: I guess there is no easy way of just getting the driver config back to where it was after installing? the vesa driver works, but i don't really know how to get back to whatever was there before when it (somewhat) worked
<fehrp> Who is responsible for the flashplugin in konqueror? none works here. I get a black rectangle where the flash animation should be. kde 4.1
<Agent_bob> strn00b nice.    i haven't had any training at all.    i'm a self made moron.
<fehrp> sorry, WHITE rectangle
<strn00b> Lynx_: I doubt there is a Restore feature.
<Lynx_> strn00b: yes, i guess not
<Lynx_> it just confuses me that the xorg.conf does not seem to be used anymore
<Agent_bob> Lynx_ yeah.  maybe.       sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<strn00b> Agent_bob: Most of what I know is self taught! I would like to learn PHP. And Maybe some Linux DEV!
<Agent_bob> Lynx_ but i guarentee nothing with that.
<Lynx_> Agent_bob: all messed up now anyway...
<Agent_bob> strn00b learn "awk" "perl" and "python"
<Agent_bob> ruby maybe.
<Agent_bob> then php will be second nature anyway
<sigma> how do you change the font size of the applets in amarok2?
<strn00b> Agent_bob: Well I know programming Fundamentals... so all i need to learn is syntax
<Lynx_> Agent_bob: now i'm back to "Saw signal 11. Server aborting". sigh. Every 2 years i try linux, and always something gets me to go back to windows :(
<strn00b> Lynx.. do you play UO?
<Agent_bob> Lynx_ run that again with   -plow   added    select vesa driver
<sigma> dam that cd-drive bug is annoying! lucky a updated udev fixes it
<Lynx_> strn00b: no
<Lynx_> Agent_bob: that never asks for anything video related, just keyboard stuff
<Agent_bob> with -plow ?
<Lynx_> Agent_bob: sorry,  misunderstood
<Lynx_> Agent_bob: hmm, no, only keyboard
<Agent_bob> ok.   like i said  "but i guarentee nothing"    i don't have intrepid and i know that they have been screwing up the xserver
<Lynx_> Agent_bob: heh, ok. Thank you anyway!
<strn00b> Agent_bob: what is xserver?
<Agent_bob> so,   you are at a point of either manual config or ask someone else
<Agent_bob> strn00b xorg    the x window system
<Agent_bob> !Xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<strn00b> I thought mine was GNOME!
<strn00b> Agent_bob:  I thought mine was GNOME!
<Agent_bob> gnome is the desktop environment that is running inside of xorg
<strn00b> Agent_bob: so gnome is just the common way to do things
<strn00b> what do they call that
<strn00b> common protocal
<strn00b> Agent_bob: like right mouse click brings up a menu in a text box
<strn00b> Agent_bob: windows and ubuntu are both GNOME?
<Agent_bob> btw incase you don't already know it.   xorg is running in a console   "tty7" by default   so you have the kernel controlling multiple consoles  which house applications such as bash shells or the x server, which in turn provides the fundamental graphics for the desktop environments like gnome blackbox xfce4 or kde, which facilitate a GUI
<strn00b> i dont understand lol
<strn00b> i know there are different shells
<strn00b> or whatever
<strn00b> like bash ..
<strn00b> what are some others
<strn00b> $
<strn00b> $ is bash
<strn00b> what is #?
<strn00b> bin
<strn00b> no
<strn00b> hash
<strn00b> bash
<strn00b> i dunno lol
<Agent_bob> strn00b read all of this before experamenting.    press   alt+ctrl+f1  that will take you from tty7 to tty1  where you can login    there type  Xorg    which will start another xserver in tty1 but without running any desktop environment.      you can use  ctrl+alt+backspace to kill that xserver and/or   ctrl+alt+f7 to switch back to tty7
<strn00b> im connected to my box using freeNX
<Agent_bob> and no when you see.    $  or  #   it's just part of the prompt.  both are probably in bash shells   just one designates the superuser "root" by default.    echo "$PS1"  # show your prompt
<Agent_bob> oh yeah.   anyway.  you can take note of that and look later.
<strn00b> well in Unix class i learned about different shells
<strn00b> one being Bash
<strn00b> and you can load the different shells
<strn00b> or kill them
<Agent_bob> the shell (bash)   expands the variable PS1  as the prompt
<strn00b> the processes
<stdin> some shells are blueterm, cui, hotwire, bash, dash, zsh, fish and ksh
<stdin> according to BestBot
<strn00b> ksh!
<Agent_bob> tcsh
<strn00b> tcsh!
<strn00b> those are some i remember'
<strn00b> from Unix class
<Agent_bob> stdin blueterm is a shell ?
<strn00b> ubuntu only uses Bash?
<stdin> Agent_bob: according to BestBot, but i've never heard of it
<Agent_bob> strn00b others are avalable.  but yes by default   only bash     errr maybe dash as it's posix "sh"
<Agent_bob> !find blueterm
<ubottu> Package/file blueterm does not exist in intrepid
<stdin> !info blueterm hardy
<ubottu> Package blueterm does not exist in hardy
 * stdin does not know
 * strn00b hates ubuntu
<strn00b> i cant get my stupid webcam working]
<strn00b> the dmsg command sees the camera
<Agent_bob> stdin have time to see about helping him build that driver ?     i don't have intrepid and can only stab in the darkness there.
<strn00b> but easycam2 isnt seeing it
<strn00b> =[
<strn00b> Its a Logitech Quickcam Express
<stdin> what's the issue?
<Agent_bob> strn00b show him the error from the make
<strn00b> well i tried 2 drivers.
<strn00b> one was the qc-usb-0.6.6
<strn00b> i got my error on the message boards
<strn00b> let me get link
<Agent_bob> stdin the blueterm project page says  "BTerm is an experimental terminal emulator"   <<<  != shell
<strn00b> stdin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755&highlight=qc-usb
<strn00b> agent_bob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53755&highlight=qc-usb
<strn00b> there is the link to the error message.. im the last poster.. the second 2 last poster has the same error!!!!
<strn00b> i followed that guys instructions to a T.. and still had errors out of the wazzoo
<stdin> strn00b: have you done: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential" ?
<strn00b> stdin: linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic is already the newest version.
<strn00b> build-essential is already the newest version.
<stdin> strn00b: how about "sudo apt-get install linux-libc-dev" ?
<ActionParsnip> you can tab complete package names with apt-get ;)
<strn00b> stdin: linux-libc-dev is already the newest version.
<Agent_bob> <ActionParsnip> you can tab complete package names with apt-get <<< only if bash completion is enabled.
<strn00b> all: bash completion is a nice feature!
<Agent_bob> all ?
<Agent_bob> :)
<stdin> strn00b: I guess "apt-get install gcc", but build-essential should install that
<strn00b> stdin:  gcc is already the newest version.
<strn00b> =[
<strn00b> im stuck in a pickle eh!
<strn00b> that's why no one has answered me and that guys error lol
<stdin> strn00b: what does "which gcc" show ?
<strn00b> stdin: /usr/bin/gcc
<stdin> strn00b: if you do "sudo -s -H" and do that command again, is it the same result?
<strn00b> stdin: yes
<strn00b> how is it letting me become the root? i thought my root password was locked ;\
<stdin> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<strn00b> root@home-linux:
<Agent_bob> strn00b a locked account does not mean that the account can't be used.  it only means that you can't "login" to that account.
<stdin> strn00b: has Agent_bob told you do change the 1st line of quickcam.sh from "#!/bin/sh" to "#!/bin/bash" yet?
<Agent_bob> no.
<strn00b> WOWWWWOWW is that error?
<strn00b> lol
<strn00b> omg i hope this is the fix :D
<stdin> Agent_bob: I thought you'd see .sh and think "damn you dash!" :p
<stdin> strn00b: it may or may not
<Agent_bob> stdin but we have been working on the other driver in particular  and no script there....   ;/
<strn00b> yes script there!
<strn00b> i just didnt tell you :D
<Agent_bob> well  see.
<Agent_bob> that does it.  i'm finished.
<strn00b> no no script
<strn00b> sorry
<strn00b> just MAKE
<Agent_bob> no no.  too late to take it back now.
<Agent_bob> you are in the dog house buster!
<strn00b> :D
<strn00b> stdin: ok i changed the name space
<strn00b> stdin: now run script?
<stdin> try it
<Agent_bob> yes
<strn00b> hold ur fingers!
<strn00b> [!] Kernel source version mismatch.
<strn00b> is 1 error
<strn00b> will continue
<strn00b> will ignore
<Agent_bob> i'm so glad to be back in the states,  but the hours suck, i should have been in bed two hours ago ;/
<strn00b> stdin: ls: cannot access quickcam.ko: No such file or directory
<strn00b> [!] Looks like the driver compilation failed.
<strn00b> stdin: [!] The QuickCam driver failed to load!
<strn00b> The driver detected the following supported cameras:
<strn00b> [!] No cameras detected.
<strn00b> BUT... the script found a supported camera!.. just the driver doesnt
<Agent_bob> shalom !    i'm out of here.
 * SkEmO goes to bed, nite!
<cosenal> hi
<strn00b> Agent_bob: you leaving?
<cosenal> I use kubuntu 7.10
<strn00b> hi
<strn00b> i used Ubuntu 8.10
<cosenal> suddenly some weird lines appear on my screen
<strn00b> User!
<cosenal> for example dashed lines by the mouse pointer
<cosenal> does anyone have an idea on how I can correct the error?
<strn00b> stdin: Thanks for trying to help! I'm gonna get running!.. I will be around tomorrow night.. Im gonna try a fresh Ubuntu 8.10 Install and see if I cant get the drivers loaded.
<sigma> im so proud of the adept developers, finally a app i can use properly without it crashing
<sigma> just one thing, if i install a app with gdebi, it doesnt get listed in adept, any idea why?
<sigma> also why doesnt gbedi have a icon? however it seems majority of apps do have icons, the documents are the worst off, like the .doc .ppt .xls files
<natschil>  hello, I have a very similar problem to the amarok neon not playing sound, except for that it is amarok 2 beta 3 which isnt playing sound after I installed kde-neon
<sigma> dont use neon!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<sigma> lol
<sigma> any idea where the font config files for amarok kde4 are located?
<ActionParsnip> sigma: sudo find / -name font*
<stdin> why would that need sudo?
<sigma> where can i get a list of the files in the amarok package?
<stdin> dpkg -L amarok
<sigma> stdin havent seen you for a while:)
<ActionParsnip> stdin: supresses those stupid access denied outputs which confuse the output
<stdin> I've been doing the code-monkey think
<stdin> ActionParsnip: "find ... 2>/dev/null" ;)
<ActionParsnip> stdin: theres some option to output those to /dev/null but sudo dos the same and its easier to remember
<ActionParsnip> stdin: thats the fella
<stdin> I know the shell features well :)
<ActionParsnip> stdin: sudo is easier to remember for me and does the same trick
<stdin> there's probably (or should be) some option in find to make it shut up
<stdin> I just don't like giving a process privileges it doesn't need, especially when that process has the ability to execute other commands
<stdin> but maybe I'm paranoid
<ActionParsnip> stdin: oh absolutely, but its find so its not changing stuff
<ActionParsnip> stdin: find <stuff> --quiet | -q
<ActionParsnip> would be nice
<stdin> find has -exec btw, so it can run a command if you want it to
<noaXess> my openoffice has a big programm font size.. i'm in 8.10.. is that, cause OOo based not on QT4?
<stdin> it also has -delete, just in case you like to live on the edge
<Lindows> anyone else have a problem where xorg eats 100% of your cpu, when switching windows, opening...anything?
<psurgeon> Does anyone know how to get the fisk KIO-slave working in Quanta in 8.10?
<Lindows> essentially, doing anything, xorg eats your CPU for 30 seconds?
<psurgeon> Sorry. I meant "fish" protocol.
<tapas> hi
<tapas> qhat
<tapas> what's kcontrol called in kde4?
<noaXess> tapas: systemsettings.. think kcontrol isn't implemented
<tapas> well, i need to change kde's font et. al. from within fvwm
<tapas> so i'm screwed?
<tapas> oh i can actually run that :)
<noaXess> tapas: try systemsettings.. there you can also change the fonts..
<tapas> great..
 * ActionParsnip makes mental note (and symlink)
<noaXess> it's also in kmenu / apps / system / systemsettings
<noaXess> hey, good morning ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Lindows> anyone else having problems with xorg eating their CPU?
<noaXess> my openoffice has a big programm font size.. i'm in 8.10.. is that, cause OOo based not on QT4?
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: no but ive seen millions of guides online for that sort of thing
<Lindows> well, I've done just about everything but a fresh install, upgraded to 8.10, rebuilt kernel modules, messed with xorg.conf
<Lindows> everything I've read says its 1) drivers or 2) gnome-settings-manager 3) bad hardware
<Lindows> i've switch to kubuntu, killed gnome, still the same problem, updated drivers, reinstalled drivers, same problem
<Lindows> its fine once the program is open, its opening it goes crazy or switching desktops
<Lindows> log is full of: EQ overflowing.  The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop.
<Lindows> out-of-order valuator event
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: you running compiz/
<Lindows> yes
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: same if you turn it off?
<Lindows> haven't tried that, is there an easy way to kill it without uninstalling it?
<ActionParsnip> kwin --replace &
<ActionParsnip> or in gnome, metacity --replace &
 * ActionParsnip hates compiz, it is the root of all evil
<Lindows> hold on, just crashed kwin --replace...I have emerald --replace in command for compiz
<Lindows> going to remove that first
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: ok, you could do that then restart x server
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: so it doesnt get executed
<Lindows> brb then
<Lindows> okay, testing...lets see if it locks up
<Lindows> metacity --replace fixed it, xorg stopped eating my cpu
<Wicked> whats the best way to install compiz-fusion in kubuntu?
<Lindows> so was it compiz or emerald?
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: yep, compiz suckiness is to blame, as always
<ActionParsnip> or emerald
<ActionParsnip> or both
<Lindows> lol, okay, let me turn on compiz and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> you need to explore it
<Lindows> thank you VERY much
<ActionParsnip> np man
<ActionParsnip> remember: Compiz sucks
<ActionParsnip> chant it daily
<amerigo> Holee
<amerigo> HI buddy
<amerigo> s
<amerigo> byddies
<amerigo> mah
<amerigo> ...
<amerigo> I'm looking for a program to do flash animation for kubuntu
<amerigo> anybody knows
<amerigo> ?
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: ease up on the enter key dude
<ActionParsnip> you can type more than 3 words on a line
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: can you clarify "do flash animations" please
<amerigo> hi Action...
<stdin> !info ktoon
<ubottu> ktoon (source: ktoon): 2D animation toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4 (intrepid), package size 2477 kB, installed size 6128 kB
<amerigo> ActionParsnip: Adobe Flash, huge graphic plugin used in Web Page
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: ok, to view or create?
<amerigo> to Create, so not also plugin
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: adobe makes flash so you have provided no additional info
<amerigo> but there's a version for kubuntu
<amerigo> ?
<amerigo> something to do swf
<amerigo> .swf (may be extention)
<amerigo> i'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: as its proprietary garbage, its hard to make accurate software, you can use ktoon like stdin suggests or shell out for Adobes flash suite and run it via wine (or crossover office if you have the cash)
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: theres an app that can make a swf out of an animated gif too
<ActionParsnip> i forget its name
<stdin> !info swftools
<ubottu> swftools (source: swftools): Collection of utilities for SWF file manipulation/creation. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1826 kB, installed size 4424 kB
<stdin> includes gif2swf
<amerigo> azz...
<amerigo> thank you Action
<amerigo> thank you stdin
<amerigo> i'm going to look for these
<marina> How can I install Eclipse 3.4 in Kubuntu 7.10 ?
<marina> and how can I update to the Sun JDK 1.6.0.10
<marina> (currently I have 1.6.0.3 installed)
<Lynx_> Ok, i reinstalled an am back to the original problem: I have my monitor (1200x1600) connected via DVI. However, in the Display setup dialog of KDE VGA and DVI are shown as connected, and the "identify" function shows DVI as well as VGA on my single screen.
<marina_ubuntu> How can I update to the Sun JDK 1.6.0.10?
<Lynx_> when i try to disable VGA, everything feezes and i have to do a reset
<marina_> Is 1.6.0.10 packaged yet for Ubunut?
<marina_> Is it possible to use the 8.10 packages on a 7.10 install?
<dwidmann> marina: probably not
<dwidmann> marina_: you're welcome to try though
<HollowPoint> hey folks, not like me to ask for help here rather than giving it but I'm stuck and no one's talking in debian chat, I'm getting a segmentation fault in OOo3 and I'm stuck on how to fix it :(
<marina_> dwidmann: but can I update to 8.10?
<marina_> automatically?
<dwidmann> marina_: well, you should upgrade through 8.04 then to 8.10, or do a clean install of 8.10
<HollowPoint> marina I'd recommend a clean install to be honest, at the very least backup your stuff and prepare to do a clean install if your upgrade doesn't go well
<dwidmann> clean install is probably faster anyway
<HollowPoint> and yes go through 8.04 first if you're on 7.10 at the moment
<dwidmann> So long as /home is on a separate partition
<HollowPoint> if /home isn't on a seperate partition, back everything in home up to an external/different drive, then perform the clean install and select the option to have a seperate home partition so you don't have the same problem in the future, then move all stuff back to home once install is done
<HollowPoint> I should have said COPY everything from home, not MOVE, if you MOVE you could encounter other problems using your machine before you've finished backing up
<HollowPoint> Anyway anyone fancy helping me with a segmentation fault on OOo3 please? I really really really don't wanna use 2.4 :'(
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: what's wrong with 2.4?
<HollowPoint> it's not as good as 3.0 lol
<marina_> HollowPoint: ok
<HollowPoint> other than that nothing
<scopecreep> i found http://downloads.archlinux.de/iso/archboot/2008.10/
<HollowPoint> I'm getting a really weird segmentation fault while running OOo3, it starts to open the program, then asks me to fill in my details (EVERY time) then crashes and I just get to see the segmentation fault if I run it from the CLi, I've looked everywhere on google and can't find jack
<HollowPoint> scopecreep arch is a pretty cool distro but I'm unsure why you've posted that link/
<scopecreep> im sorry i got my channels mixed up
<HollowPoint> lol ok
<scopecreep> the coffee is brewing, my brain will be up shortly ;]
<HollowPoint> it's Friday night here and I've been working all day, plus I'm on my, erm actually I've lost count, Carlsberg and I've got a segmentation fault, mine has gone to sleep
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: rebuild with debugging enabled and file a bug?
<HollowPoint> yeah I thought about doing that, but I have a feeling it's more to do with my system than an actual bug, I'm close to compiling from source here, which isn't a good idea in my current state (Not drunk but merry you understand)
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: that's why I do all of my builds in my home dir ... won't screw anything up that way :)
<HollowPoint> I'm an idiot
<HollowPoint> I'm a real, serious, absolute idiot, but I'm gunna blame Carlsberg
<HollowPoint> I don't have JRE installed, of course OOo3 won't run! DUH!
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: why not? oo2.x ran without it ...
<HollowPoint> well looks like I'm wrong anyway, on checking my system, I have installed JRE
<HollowPoint> GRAH lol
<amerigo> ! swftool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swftool
<amerigo> !info swftool
<ubottu> Package swftool does not exist in intrepid
<HollowPoint> on further investigation it is a java problem but not the one I thought :( still lost atm
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: may the google be with you ... always
<HollowPoint> yeah thanks lol, it seems it's a problem with a Java library that won't open if I'm not root
<HollowPoint> might try logging in to my GUI as root and see if it'll open the bugger then
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: if it won't open if you're not root, then there's probably a permissions problem, find it and chmod it.
<HollowPoint> tried that
<HollowPoint> didn't work lol
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: then perhaps you "found" the wrong file
<tuanpham> hi
<tuanpham> have a good day
<tuanpham> anyone is trying the Kubuntu 8.10 ?
<dwidmann> tuanpham: quite a many of us, I'm sure :)
<HollowPoint> nah found the right file, it's linked to from a symbolic link, unfortunately I can't change the permissions on that, what I can and did do however was add my user to the "root" group just to make sure (Permissions on the file are 777 anyway) but still doesn't work
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: don't chmod the symlink, that's a waste of time, chmod the file that it links to ..
<HollowPoint> yeah have done
<tuanpham> :) hi dwidmann
<tuanpham> remember me ?
<HollowPoint> I've chmod'd and chown'd it in many different ways, added myself to the "root" group just in case that was the issue but nah, nothing works
<dwidmann> hi tuanpham ... I'm sure if I tried  hard enough I probably could, but can't offhand, sorry
<tuanpham> dwidmann: i am was the guy had problem with kompete kubuntu 8.0 Beta :)
<tuanpham> ok anyways
<dwidmann> hmmmm
<tuanpham> no prolem then
<tuanpham> now we have a new version to try
<tuanpham> it is so nice
<dwidmann> Yup
<dwidmann> I've actually found myself having to compile a lot from source though in 8.10
<HollowPoint> I just avoided it altogether tbh, I ended up on Lenny :D Much better OS but am having a few issues as it isn't solid yet it's still testing
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: I switched to kubuntu a couple years ago ... mostly because the repositories are slightly more comprehensive
<dwidmann> At least that was the case then
<bb__> Hi - after enabling the desktop-effects kde4 does not start anymore - is there any way to disable the effects on konsole-log-in? Thx for Help!
<HollowPoint> yeah well I was really happy with my 8.04 install, then things started to stop working, like the disk and media viewer in the control center, then I took a look at 8.10 and decided I hated it so just didn't bother
<dwidmann> bb__: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3098276.0
<lebies> hi all, my k-menu icon has gone bye-bye on a new install of intrepid! any pointers on where to look to get a fix pls?
<lebies> worked fine for a while after initial install then disappeared
<manish> there are two things i want to ask 1. does korganizer support 2 way sync with google calendar. I yes how? and i am not able to create an event in korganizer
<manish> ginee: there are two things i want to ask 1. does korganizer support 2 way sync with google calendar. I yes how? and i am not able to create an event in korganizer
<manish> can you help me
<JackWinter> i've managed to stuff up my kde 3.5.10 again.  kded is racing consuming 100% of one core, and there are various other problems, sometimes kwallet doesn't start so all my konqueror windows are blocked.  anything i can do or some tips on troubleshooting ?
<phophos> Hey, changed my browser from Firefox 3 to Swiftweasel 3 but now Kontact won't open my HTTP links from emails, even after changing the default browser in System Settings - any idea how I could get this working?
<bdgraue> hi
<lokai> whats a good command-line only torrent client?
<bdgraue> if i make me an usb stick (usb-creator) with kubuntu iso and make there an update, if i istall from that usb-stick an system somewhere, will that installation be up-to-date and use the sources.list in the stick?
 * HollowPoint has decided he hates OOo3 even though he loves it but now just cba to fix it :(
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: that's why I haven't tried it
<dwidmann> !torrent | lokai
<ubottu> lokai: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<HollowPoint> but I WANT IT! lol it's so unfair
<Lindows> gnome is to metacity as kde is to ???
<HollowPoint> gtk?
<Lindows> i dont remember the windows manager kde uses
<HollowPoint> kwin
<lokai> !P2P | lokai
<ubottu> lokai, please see my private message
<Lindows> am trying to stop using gnome entirely
<HollowPoint> good call
<Lindows> might as well ask here since I'm already here, after installing kde-desktop in ubuntu 8.1, how do I make it default?
<Lindows> for everything?
<phophos> It would be fantastic if Konqueror wasn't such an inferior web browser ...
<HollowPoint> install kdm4 instead of gdm, then on first login select kde
<HollowPoint> that'll pretty much make your default login session kde4
<Lindows> then I can just uninstall gnome?
<dwidmann> Lindows: if you want to
<HollowPoint> well apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop probably but yeah
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: no, that's just a meta-package, that won't do anything
<HollowPoint> ah right ok
<Lindows> and one last question, what is kdmtheme? something like compiz or emerald?
<HollowPoint> kdmtheme allows you to install themes in kdm, change it's look etc
<delicowa> i need to know how qt3-designer works is it just like visual basic?
<HollowPoint> NOTHING is just like Visual Studio if that's what you mean
<HollowPoint> Visual Studio is a world of it's own, nothing comes close, however with the other IDE's you can get in Linux for QT, Python, PHP etc you're not running the risk of patent abuse by using pre-defined functions if you GPL your programs
<bdgraue> Lindows: no need for something like emerald or compiz on kde4, kwin can do most of the fun stuff ;)
<dwidmann> Lindows: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekdej
<delicowa> please i wanna change my default display manager how can i do that......currently it is at KDM but i seem to prefer the simpler gdm interface how do i...change it
<dwidmann> delicowa: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<adcts> good morning
<dwidmann> mornin'
<Lindows> okay, one more question, in xorg.conf, the "composite" extension, is that only for compiz?
<delicowa> thanks dwidmann it worked
<dwidmann> Lindows: no, that's for composite in general
<adcts> i have a problem regarding booting the livecd
<adcts> squashfs error
<delicowa> also i need the proper xorg.conf configuration for intel 945GME any help?
<dwidmann> delicowa: current config doesn't work?
<delicowa> search the internet but found nada that worked for me.....still searching though
<HollowPoint> try adding xrandr to your search
<Lindows> okay, so I can safely remove all compiz packages and kde will run just fine?
<HollowPoint> Lindows: if you're on KDE4 then yes
<delicowa> ﻿dwidmann....can you help me with what you have?
<dwidmann> delicowa: I say just leave it mainly with what it would have had to start with, and add "Drive "intel"" to the device section
<dwidmann> **Driver
<HollowPoint> delicowa: xorg.conf isn't an exact science, what works on one machine won't work on an identical machine for a different user. if you're on Kubuntu 8.10?? Then you shouldn't be editing xorg.conf anyway from what I've been told?
<adcts> it's a PIII 700 pcchips mobo
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: sure ya should ... but only if you need to.
<adcts> tried noapic noacpi and nodma to boot
<adcts> the cd is fine, boots on other machines
<HollowPoint> adcts: it sounds like you may have a broken CD, did you run an MD5 check on the media?
<HollowPoint> ah ok
<adcts> the machine boots other distros livecds
<HollowPoint> could well be the cdrom on that machine, can you load another livecd on that cdrom without any issues?
<adcts> i've tried all that with ubuntu 8.04, kubuntu 8.04 ubuntu 7.10 and xubuntu 8.04
<adcts> knoppix, dreamlinux, puppy all boot fine
<adcts> morphix as wele
<adcts> well
<dwidmann> adcts: still sounds like a corrupt cd ... definitely ccheck the md5's
<HollowPoint> have you maybe trie the alternate installer CD on this machine? That's what it's there for as not every piece of hardware works with the standard live CD, especially since we're talking latest version of X.Org here and KDE4
<adcts> hmnnnnn
<adcts> the cds boot fine on other machines, and install fine on them too
<adcts> three of them are
<adcts> came from the site by mail
<dwidmann> hm
<dwidmann> yup .. guess you'll have to use the alternate cd
<HollowPoint> yeah unfortunately like I said, the alternate CD exists for when the standard one doesn't work with certain hardware
<HollowPoint> I
<adcts> allright
<adcts> see if that works
<dwidmann> HollowPoint: and for low memory installs, lvm/raid installs, and expert installs too :)
<HollowPoint> meh,  cat is in my way so I hit enter by accident, I've had a Kubuntu 8.04 CD before that worked on almost any machine I put it in, but now and again it'd find a relatively mainstream laptop to not work on
<adcts> I'll be back on monday to tell the result
<HollowPoint> yeah true dwidmann
<adcts> if that's ok
<HollowPoint> ok adcts good luck
<adcts> thank you
<dwidmann> not to mention that the alternate cd doubles as a functional apt archive
<HollowPoint> also true
<adcts> I'll keep it in mind
<adcts> see ya
<Lindows> okay, think I have most of it switched now, except, when I log in, it still defaults to metacity
<Lindows> and when I run kwin --replace, I get the error that KDEInit couldn't launch knotify4
<Lindows> so I guess, 1) how do I force it to always load kwin, and 2) any ideas how to fix that error?
<HollowPoint> have you done kwin --replace or kwin --replace &&
<Lindows> kwin --replace &
<Lindows> basically, is there something more elegant than making a startup script thats is "killall compiz, kwin --replace" ?
<dwidmann> Lindows: sure, undoing whatever config you had to make to get it to start compiz instead to begin with
<Lindows> now if I could remember what that was....heh
<waylandbill> hello. I have a samba share. Not sure how it was configured, probably from a while back. I want to make it read-write rather than read-only. Is there a graphically config for this? I though it would be in system, settings sharing, but I don't see it.
<HollowPoint> waylandbill: are you on 8.04 or 8.10
<HollowPoint> ?
<waylandbill> HollowPoint: 8.10
<HollowPoint> sorry mate can't help you on that one then, not sure what the issues are with Samba in 8.10, 8.04 was easy sorry.
<waylandbill> HollowPoint: you're running 8.04 or 8.10?
<HollowPoint> neither I'm running Debian Lenny but I WAS running 8.04 until yesterday since the day it was released
<waylandbill> what made you go to lenny? I used to run Etch.
<HollowPoint> I used to run Etch and Gentoo, they were the only OS's I really used for my own desktop, then Ubuntu 7.04 was released and I was impressed, so I switched to Kubuntu, stuck with it until 8.04 then they insisted on using the latest X.Org Server and KDE4.1 in their latest release (8.10) so I switched back to Lenny, which rocks!
<waylandbill> some of the things about kde4 are interesting, but there's a bunch of functionality I can to expect from 3.5 that is just not there.
<waylandbill> kde 4 will be great one day, but I think it is still a tad to early.
<delicowa> does anyone know of any school that offers online ethical hacking courses
<HollowPoint> IMHO it is not ready to be the default desktop on ANY release, it should be a choice not default, Mandriva are the only ones IMHO again who have succesffully integrated KDE4.1 into their release, SUSE tried and failed
<HollowPoint> ethical hacking? lmao
<HollowPoint> Linux is ethical hacking in itself, what context do you mean it in delicowa?
<waylandbill> I might have to check out debian again. I wonder if they have a cd image that has kde all ready to rock and roll.
<HollowPoint> both Etch and Lenny are KDE 3.5.9 waylandbill
<waylandbill> HollowPoint: thanks. I'm headed over there right now to start an image download.
<Lindows> okay, how do I get it to load the kde "setup" instead of the gnome panels?
<waylandbill> the fact that the upgrade to 8.10 knocked out the pata cd drive on my other system is another reason to look at alternate choices as well.
<HollowPoint> tbh I think Ubuntu/Canonical made a few large mistakes with 8.10 and I sincerely am hopeful that they will get it right again with 9.04
<waylandbill> HollowPoint: is lenny pretty stable? I know I'm not brave enough for SID. :)
<HollowPoint> yeah Lenny is very stable, the only issues I've had so far is FF3 (You need to rename the firefox and firefox-bin files to ff3 and ff3-bin because Debian are having an argument with Mozilla about their trademark and blah blah blah and Open Office 3.0 doesn't seem to want to work on my system but I think it's my system not Debian
<HollowPoint> there are only 39 (at my last count a few days ago) bugs left to fix in Lenny before it replaces Etch as the stable version. Debian are renowned for being slow to release but upon release it's the most stable distro you'll find ANYWHERE
<HollowPoint> which is why Ubuntu is built on Lenny
<HollowPoint> meh on Debian I mean
<waylandbill> HollowPoint: I know about them being behind on packages, but most of the time that is a good thing.
<HollowPoint> they're not really all that behind on packages tbh, they just don't allow broken or beta packages to enter the normal flow of things, you can install most up to date packages through the /experimental repo
<HollowPoint> my problem with Open Office 3 is related to a Java Library and I've had too many Carlsbergs to figure out what's wrong so I'm leaving it till tomorrow
<waylandbill> HollowPoint: :)
<waylandbill> HollowPoint: nah.. don't need experimental.. testing is good enough.. sid is a bad boy that hates toys..
<HollowPoint> yeah except the experimental repo includes things like OOo3
<waylandbill> 2.4 is good enough.
<HollowPoint> which isn't experimental at all, it's just classified that way by Debian because they haven't had the time to look at it yet
<waylandbill> it's not like a word processor changes that much. :)
<HollowPoint> lol not for me, I'm ex-Gentoo everything needs to be at the minimum cutting edge, bleeding edge is where I draw the line
<waylandbill> HollowPoint: is the CD version good enough to start with. I mean it contains all of kde?
<HollowPoint> yeah you get a fully working KDE3.5.9, you'll need to update your kernel, install proprietary drivers (Not as easy as in Ubuntu but easy enough) and then that's about it, everything else is just apt-get install *
<waylandbill> HollowPoint: I love gentoo's philosophy but don't have the time for a source distro
<waylandbill> this system doesn't use proprietary. My other desktop does. Nvidia is simple enough to deal with though.
<dr_willis> Im leery of Disrtos that focus too much on  philosophy   and not on getting the work done. :P
<HollowPoint> likewise, I did start running a Gentoo 2009.0 machine earlier this year when it was first released, then I enabled Keywords_Allow ~x86 and screwed it, then couldn't be bothered to fix it or start again lo
<waylandbill> dr_willis: I'm with you on that one. I need to actually get work done. :)
<HollowPoint> lol even
<dr_willis> I gaveup on gentoo ages ago wheni had to 'do dangerous unmasking' to install  some 'documentation' packages.. :)
<HollowPoint> lol yeah
<HollowPoint> in reality it's no different than enabling testing/experimental/upstream repos in ubuntu or debian, installing what you want and then disabling the repos, it's just harder and more proned to problems
<waylandbill> :)
<spitters> kmail crashes: ASSERT: "s->parsed == false" in file /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.3/kdecore/kernel/kcmdlineargs.cpp, line 524
<dr_willis> I think i will stick with Ubuntu for the foreseable future...
<spitters> I think it is bug: 171275
<spitters> Is there any progress on this. It is very awkward.
<spitters> There seems to be a problem with qbus
<spitters> qdbus org.kde.kmail
<spitters> /
<spitters> Cannot introspect object / at org.kde.kmail:
<spitters> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply (Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)
<spitters> Is there any way to restart this??
<delicowa> Hollowpoint: i mean getting a real certificate ... or does linus trovalds provide something of that nature
<delicowa> ﻿Hollowpoint: i mean getting a real certificate ... or does linus trovalds provide something of that nature (ethical hacking i mean)
<Manish> there are two things i want to ask 1. does korganizer support 2 way sync with google calendar. I yes how? and i am not able to create an event in korganizer
<Manish> can somebody help me with that
<reese> hi! i have no sound from the front speakers, only some scratchy noise. the front speakers' slider from alsamixer just doesn't work.. is there a way to map channels in alsa, as in oss? maybe it's just a config problem
<HollowPoint> delicowa: if you want a certificate in Linux you go for an LPIC (Linux Professional Institute Certification)
<HollowPoint> you can train for it on the IBM website and one of the main companies that does the exams worldwide is called pearson vue
<Lindows> finally got most of it
<Lindows> kde is so much better than gnome
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: millions would agree, millions would disagree
<HollowPoint> agreed Lindows but you're using KDE4.1 so I disagree
<HollowPoint> ActionParsnip: hey you fancy helping me with a problem instead of me and you helping someone else?
<ActionParsnip> kde is great, kwin is nasty
 * TheFuzzball hates Lindows
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: sup?
 * HollowPoint hates TheFuzzball :D
<HollowPoint> only kidding TheFuzzball
 * TheFuzzball pokes HollowPoint in the eye
 * ActionParsnip understands the advantages and disadvantages of both OSes so doesnt explicitly hate either
 * TheFuzzball doesn't like the idea of making Linux operate like Windows
 * ActionParsnip hates MacOS lotsly on the other hand
<HollowPoint> ActionParsnip: I can't get OOo3 working in Debian Lenny, it starts to work, then fails with a Segmentation fault, caused by a Java Library not being able to be opened, excuse my English, although I am English (Born in London) Carlsberg makes me speak Latin
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: Carlsberg is nasty dude ;)
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip: Why the hate toward OS X?
<Lindows> okay, xorg is eating my CPU alive....
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: it treats you like an idiot
<HollowPoint> .me likes the idea of making Linux operate like Windows in some ways, but it has never been done and "Lindows" was just a marketing ploy it was nothing like Windows
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip: So does Windows
<Lindows> minimize, switching virtual desktops, xorg eats my cpu
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: i guss its experience with windows. I used mac and felt like it was trying to make me stop
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: have you installed java?
 * HollowPoint agrees with ActionParsnip on OSX treating you like an idiot, it is an idiot itself
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip: It doesn't treat you like an idiot when you are hacking it to run on a PC
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: if you are running 64bit id suggest iced-tea or similar
<HollowPoint> ActionParsnip: yes mate, everything else works fine, but OOo3 complains it can't open the library, hold on will pastebin the error from CLi
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: i wouldnt subject myself to that. Id install pcbsd and ignore mac
<HollowPoint> I'm not mate I'm x86 all the way now I'm back on Debian
<dr_willis> Apple: "our os-9 is perfect - we spent big $$ reseraching the GUI and stuf making it perfect" --  'oh wait.. now this radically different OS-X is more-perfecter!'
<Lindows> okay, the fact xorg is eating my CPU, is that because of kde 4.1? or did I screw something up?
<dr_willis> ")
<dr_willis> KDe4.1 does eat a lot of cpu. :(
<HollowPoint> Lindows:  both
<dr_willis> or so it did on my 2 machines
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: awesmome
<Lindows> I mean, should my system lock up minimzing a window?
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: what system spec do you have?
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip: I can install a BDS-based system any time, It's the interface I want from OSX
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball: oh man thats the WORST bit to me
<Lindows> quad core intel, OC to 3ghz
<ActionParsnip> looks like what an OLPC is to the eeepc
<Lindows> 8gb ram, 64 bit 8.1 ubuntu
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip: How could you say that?
 * TheFuzzball is going
<HollowPoint> TheFuzzball: the interface sucks, I'm lost in it half the time
<ActionParsnip> just looks cheap like aero
<Lindows> 2x 8800 gt's
<Lindows> it shouldn't be my system
<Lindows> its either somethings configured wrong...and I dont know what, or...I dont know what
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: you installed nvidia drivers?
<Lindows> yeah, used the .run from their website
<HollowPoint> ActionParsnip: here's the pastebin of the error mate http://paste.ubuntu.com/75187/
<Lindows> I guess I could do it again..
<HollowPoint> Lindows you're in 8.10 right? Anyone know if the Nvidia drivers are still an issue with the latest X.Org Server?
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: sudo find / -name *.so | grep -i java
<dr_willis> Nvidia drivers work for me on all 3 of my nvidia machines here in 8.10
<ActionParsnip> Lindows: i use envyng-qt drivers and its ok here
<dr_willis> Nvidia 5500, NVidia 8800gtsxxx, and someother thing on thelaptop
<Lindows> yeah, 8.1, driver 177.83
<HollowPoint> find: unknown predicate `-name*.so'
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: you may need to symlink the .so someplace
<HollowPoint> it already is :(
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: then its probs the wrong place
<HollowPoint> lol ok so how do I find out what is should be linked to exactly?
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: http://forum.soft32.com/linux2/Bug-416242-openoffice-org-core-sunjavaplugin-attempts-libgcj-ftopict77618.html
<HollowPoint> yeah I found that hours ago, it didn't work :(
<HollowPoint> although it appears I have two JRE's installed, hang on
<HollowPoint> nope same problem
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/149489
<HollowPoint> ffs I give up lol
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829866
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: the 2nd link is way better :)
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: i think that is in fact EXACTLY your issue
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: am i right or am i correct?
<HollowPoint> clickity
<Lindows> anyone tried the 180.06 nvidia beta drivers?
<ActionParsnip> i dont use beta anything
<ActionParsnip> only use official releases and you have fewer problems
<Lindows> I have problems right now though, lol
<dr_willis> Life is Beta
<ActionParsnip> life is a box of chocolates
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: any good dude?
<HollowPoint> still lookin dude, will let ya know
<krio> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi krio
<blek> hello my probleme is aagin here , give me french channel for kubuntu please.
<bobbob1016> I'm running Ibex, (installed Ubuntu, with gnome, did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop), and now my kde 4.1 desktop widgets are moved to the top left corner at boot, and my bottom panel has no task manager on boot either.  Any ideas?
<blek> excuse me ! give me french channel please
<bobbob1016> blek, kubuntu-fr maybe, I don't know
<bobbob1016> google kubuntu french (or francais) irc
<blek> thank's but it's not this  or i 'm very bad
<HollowPoint> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blek> thank's for adress
<HollowPoint> ca va
<HollowPoint> ActionParsnip: you still here?
<HollowPoint> I can't open that last link you sent me for ubuntu forums at all, just sits there for ages n ages and eventually tells me service temporarily unavailable
<SeeWhy> how about your average kubuntu installation boot time
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: werd
<dr_willis> servers are lagged/loaded today HollowPoint  it seems
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: yeah its down bro
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: well, yo yoing
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: stick it in your faves, seems perfect to me
<danub> i am trying to add multiple desktops to my kde but it wont go past 2 in the pager. when i set the number to 5 in the system settings -> desktop -> multiple desktops, it doesn't add the 3 extra ones. it just stays at 2. how do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> danub: are you running compiz?
<danub> yep :(
<ActionParsnip> gimme a sec
<danub> and can someone tell me why the hell my desktop flips on me sometimes when i move the mouse?!
<dr_willis> danub,  thats a compiz feature to change desktops
<danub> this was happening before compiz
<danub> kwin did it too
<danub> i need to stop that from happening because half the time i end up on the wrong desktop when trying to click something
<HollowPoint> kwin isn't capable of doing it, it's a compiz feature called desktop-cube
<danub> HollowPoint: who said anything about the cube?
<ActionParsnip> danub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75210/
<HollowPoint> you said it flipped?
<danub> im talking about it swtiching desktops...
<HollowPoint> ah
<danub> flipped, swapped, switched
<ActionParsnip> danub: check the link dude
<danub> i am now
<ActionParsnip> danub: you need to set horizontal size to 4
<ActionParsnip> i have compiz and its a tube for some reason, makes me laugh
<ActionParsnip> yeah im a cool kid now
<ActionParsnip> weee
<HollowPoint> lol
 * HollowPoint wants OOo3 to work :'(
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: couldnt you just uninstall all open office stuffs and all javas then reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: http://openofficedocs.wordpress.com/2008/10/14/install-openoffice-30-on-ubuntu/
<Martiini> anyone of you peepz know how i turn off kde4 logoff sound .. pleazz
<danub> ok what ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Martiini: go to system setting, notifications
<danub> im in the settings, under desktops
<ActionParsnip> danub: you need to make the horizontal size be 4
<ActionParsnip> danub: yours will be currently 2
<danub> i dont see an option for changing a size
<HollowPoint> yeah tried that ActionParsnip unfortunately nothing seems to work. OOo3 did work fine in Kubuntu 8.04 just won't work in Debian Lenny :( I'm depressed now
<Martiini> ActionParsnip:  .. excellenttee .. danke
<ActionParsnip> danub: http://fitnessbadger.com/HowTo/GutsyEmbelish1/Images/step10_genoptDesktopSize.png
<danub> ok, here is exactly where i am at right now. system settings -> desktops -> Desktop Effects
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: id upgrade from lenny dude
<HollowPoint> lol I just upgraded TOO Lenny man!
<ActionParsnip> !lenny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lenny
<danub> i click on the advanced options, and there is no option to change size
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: thats debian
<HollowPoint> yup
<danub> i somehow managed to get multiple desktops on here for a second, but then i logged out for compiz and its been gone ever since and i cant make them come back
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: then head over to #debian
<HollowPoint> gave up on Ubuntu/Kubuntu at 8.10, still come in here to help others with it though, and figured I'd ask you're advice on the OOo3 problem
<HollowPoint> nah #debian sucks. no one helps anyone
<HollowPoint> just re-installing 2.4 for now, it works, at some point 3.0 will be out of /experimental in Debian and I'll just be able to use it. Sucks though
<danub> so, ActionParsnip where exactly is the desktop size setting?
<ActionParsnip> danub: http://forums.opensuse.org/applications/392626-compiz-cant-see-desktop-cube-selected-desktop-effects.html
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: what is new in 3?
<ActionParsnip> danub: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/archive/index.php/t-4491.html
<HollowPoint> lots of stuff really, added/extra support for .docx etc
<ActionParsnip> im safe then
<HollowPoint> plus it looks better and has better support (Usually)
<ActionParsnip> looks are the least of my worries
<HollowPoint> lol
<ActionParsnip> minimal themes are sweet, like liquifox and fluxbox
<HollowPoint> I've been living with a graphic designer for a girlfriend too long, looks become quite important to me unfortunately :(
<ActionParsnip> haha
<HollowPoint> ActionParsnip: what you running these days anyway? Last time I spoke to you, you were installing a Gentoo box if I remember correctly?
<mark_csi> hi all, anyone know how to clear /var/log/messages - 'sudo > /var/log/messages' doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: yeah hes still chugging away, im on kubuntu intrepid + fluxbox + compiz for laughs
<HollowPoint> if you want to clear them just mv /var/log/messages /var/log/messages.old
<ActionParsnip> mark_csi: cat 1 > /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> mark_csi: the file will only contain the number 1
<HollowPoint> ActionParsnip: yikes, what you using the Gentoo box for then? I decided against intrepid, it went against everything I stand for lol
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: file server, torrents, sshd
<HollowPoint> so it's an entry point mostly?
<ActionParsnip> yeah pretty much
<HollowPoint> gentoo with no GUI then I assume?
<ActionParsnip> yeah, no point having it
<ActionParsnip> more stable that way
<mark_csi> HollowPoint: thanks that works, ActionParsnip: got permission denied for that
<HollowPoint> yeah, I'm thinking about introducing another Gentoo server to our network just to act as a headless Server. Problem is I love Gentoo so much it's hard for me not to play once I've got it installed on something
<ActionParsnip> mark_csi: you'd need sudo
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: hehe nice
<mark_csi> ActionParsnip: did do sudo
<ActionParsnip> sudo cat 1 > /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> or it may be '1'
<HollowPoint> I did try running it as my desktop again a few months back when 2009.0 was released, I screwed it within a week by adding keywords_accept ~x86 and then installing a whole bunch of stuff
<ActionParsnip> anyways if you use > it will empty the file then put the text in, >> appends
<mark_csi> thanks guys
<HollowPoint> np mark_csi
<HollowPoint> well I suppose it's time for one last smoke and then bed, 2:30am here :(
<ActionParsnip> 1:30pm here
<HollowPoint> England
<HollowPoint> ?
<ActionParsnip> the same
<HollowPoint> lucky bastard
<ActionParsnip> why?
<HollowPoint> I'm English mate, just stuck living in Nz
<ActionParsnip> my mte moved a few years ago, says its awesome
<ActionParsnip> *mate
<HollowPoint> nah dude sucks
<HollowPoint> internet is pathetic, cops hide in unmarked vehicles, at the side of country lanes, at the bottom of a hill at 2am and take your picture if your 10kmh (5mph or less) over the speed limit comin down the hill
<HollowPoint> not to mention the taxes are high, wages are low, no one knows how to drive, business (The reason I'm stuck here cos I own and run one) is crap etc
<HollowPoint> oh plus it's scalding hot in the summer and freezing cold in the winter, no double glazing, no central heating and no insultation in WOODEN houses instead of brick, it's ridiculous, no place to live really
<ActionParsnip> nice
<HollowPoint> I'm from South East London and right now am VERY tempted to pack the bags and go back
<HollowPoint> oh I forgot to mention capped broadband limits, less than 6MB download even though I'm less than 500 meters from the exchange and everyone pronounces Router as Rowter!
<ActionParsnip> yeah i work for a US company and its ROWTER there too
<HollowPoint> grah really annoys me, they consider Router to mean Rooter and therefore a dirty word, yet they're allowed to say piss and shit on the radio/tv at 3pm in the afternoon when my 3 year old is listening/watching
<jimmy51_home> i have 2 folders, folder1 and folder2.  how do i put them in a zip that a windows user could open?
<dr_Willis> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<HollowPoint> easiest way to make sure is install wine, then install winrar, then zip them using winrar however you could just use the tar command
<jimmy51_home> yikes.... that's the easiest?
<dr_Willis> or the zip command..
<HollowPoint> zip command works too yeah
<dr_Willis> use ark. make archive.. drag/drop
<jimmy51_home> hehe, that's more like it
<ActionParsnip> HollowPoint: you can make rar with rar
<ActionParsnip> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.8b2-2 (intrepid), package size 509 kB, installed size 1044 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<pajak12> dd
<HollowPoint> if the windows user has winrar then it's not a problem anyway, it can open most anything you like
<HollowPoint> yeah I know ActionParsnip but I hate the Linux version of rar, I hate to admit it but winrar just rocks
<ActionParsnip> cli rar rocks
<jimmy51_home> zip -r *.* evtlogs.zip
<jimmy51_home> that doesn't work
<HollowPoint> lol ok, I always get errors trying to unrar anything that was rar'd on a windows box, whereas winrar just does what it says on the tin
<jimmy51_home> i must have the syntax wrong
<dr_Willis> wine winrar.exe
 * HollowPoint agrees with dr_Willis agreeing with what HollowPoint had already said :D
<ActionParsnip> rar <folder name> rarname.rar
<ActionParsnip> or if you have rar and unrar installed, ark can do it
<HollowPoint> yeah that works fine ActionParsnip but unrar is a whole different kettle of kippers
<jimmy51_home> hmm
<HollowPoint> ark is much improve lately I must admit
<jimmy51_home> ark says it doesn't support folders
<ActionParsnip> rar x rarfile.rar
<HollowPoint> doesn't support the folders?
<ActionParsnip> or is it unrar
<HollowPoint> you're trying to make a generic zip file right?
<jimmy51_home> doesn't support adding folders at this time
<jimmy51_home> yeah
<Logi> I can't find the management interface for the non-free drivers in kubuntu. What is the name I should be looking for?
<HollowPoint> if you type man zip what happens?
<HollowPoint> Logi what non-free drivers do you want to install?
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51_home: you could create a tar.gz, winrar can read those
<jimmy51_home> a type of cuneiform pops up, unreadable except by the ancients who carved it
<Logi> HollowPoint: nvidia. I downgraded to the not-quite-newest version since the video card's fan was going constantly
<padi> is there a way, flash works within konqueror under kde 4.1.2 for more than one guy? I seem to stumble apon false solutions. "works for me" seems a very widespread way to deal with bugs today
<Logi> HollowPoint: but since then I've seen an upgrade to some sort of nvidia card database package so perhaps it works better now
<Logi> HollowPoint: I just need the name of the executable or the menu item to look for - I just can't find it now that it isn't blinking at me in the taskbar
<HollowPoint> I believe there are still issues with the latest X.Org used in 8.10 and Nvidia cards Logi, not too sure how to help you on this one really, I could suggest going to nvidia.com, download their latest, then install it manually
<ActionParsnip> Logi: tried envy?
<HollowPoint> that requires closing the X server though with something like /etc/init.d/kdm stop then in the command line running the nvidia driver file
<HollowPoint> my way that is, not envy
<Logi> ActionParsnip: nope
<HollowPoint> jimmy if you type zip * filename.zip what happens then? No other options or commands?
<jimmy51_home> rar a Server01 Server02 myarchive.rar worked
<ActionParsnip> Logi: sudo apt-get install envyng-qt && kdesudo envyng-qt &
<jimmy51_home> i'll try that, HollowPoint
<HollowPoint> ah ok cool, they have winrar or something similar then? rar isn't as easy to open as zip if they don't have winrar
<Logi> ActionParsnip: hmm.. that's probably also useful for configuring the nvidia driver once I'm running the right one?
<jimmy51_home> zip file structure invalid
<HollowPoint> nice
<ActionParsnip> Logi: give it a try, it might sort you out. Im on 8.10 with org whatever and all is well
<Logi> ActionParsnip: and perhaps to get the newer driver to play nice like the older one does
<Logi> hah, "Hardware Drivers" is what I was looking for
<Logi> how's that for obvious?
<ActionParsnip> jimmy51_home: create a tar.gz and winrar will be able to read it
<Logi> I'm running revision 173 of nvidia but there is a 177 that I want to try out again. Then I'll also try envy
<Logi> thanks
<jimmy51_home> zip -r evtlogs.zip *
<jimmy51_home> that worked!
<jimmy51_home> i'll send them the rar and the zip
<jimmy51_home> they should be able to open at least one of them
<ActionParsnip> tar czf /path/to/output/filename.tar.gz /path/to/folder/to/compress
<jimmy51_home> :)
<HollowPoint> if they've got winrar then they'll be able to open both, if not Windows is only capable of a .zip file and only if it's XP SP2 or higher and even then it can be tricky lol, advise your friend to use Linux
<ActionParsnip> winrar handles tar.gz nicely, id get him to install it
<HollowPoint> like I said before winrar kicks ass
<HollowPoint> aside from Steam, Counter Strike Source and HL2, neither of which I ever get to play, I don't have anything eles installed in wine but Winrar
<HollowPoint> someone needs to write a proper distiller for Linux as well because Adobe Distiller doesn't work in wine, and no I'm not volunteering
<ActionParsnip> http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/a-detailed-review-on-15-best-compressionarchiving-tools/
 * HollowPoint makes note to self, must get round to configuring konversation to launch FF3 instead of konqueror on link clicks
<ActionParsnip> what does distiller do?
<HollowPoint> distills raw/vector images and spits out a PDF
<HollowPoint> like I said, graphic designer girlfriend
<ActionParsnip> !cupspdf
<ubottu> Details on setting up "Print to PDF" are at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<HollowPoint> yeah not the same dude
<ActionParsnip> just print the image through a pdf printer
<ActionParsnip> how so?
<HollowPoint> there's print to pdf and distiller lol
<ActionParsnip> so whats different?
<HollowPoint> print to pdf just converts to pdf, which ends up with losses, somewhat like converting an eps vector file or cdr vector file to a jpg, you get major losses in image quality, put a cdr or eps through distiller however and you get a print quality pdf, that's smaller in size than the original file but still prints perfectly at the print shop
<HollowPoint> i.e. for print quality business cards, leaflets, posters, etc
<HollowPoint> it's seriously heavy shit that no one realises unless they've worked in print or live with someone who has (Graphic designer girlfriend)
<HollowPoint> just looking through that compression article you posted, interesting stuff, also noticed winace, I used to use that in the olden/dark days (Win 98SE) then it started crashing my machine so I changed to WinRAR
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmmmm the looming question now arises, 03:10am, missus is in bed already and has been for an hour, do I a) get another beer and have another smoke or b) go to bed without either and lay there thinking about another beer and a smoke before finally falling asleep
<surma_> some one knows nice dock for kubuntu 8.10??
<HollowPoint> sorry surma_ never heard of it\
<HollowPoint> Karamba I assume?
<ActionParsnip> surma_: kooldock is ok
<ActionParsnip> surma_: kiba-dock
<ActionParsnip> !find dock
<ubottu> Found: autodock, cairo-dock, cairo-dock-data, cairo-dock-dev, docker (and 13 others)
<surma_> thanks
<cameri> surma
<cameri> try this
<cameri> avant-window-navigator
<ActionParsnip> oh man
<ActionParsnip> i think kooldock is waaay better than avant
<cameri> it wasn't listed
<Bluestyle> i have download mp3 codec for amarok but still dont play songs ?
<ActionParsnip> !mp3 | Bluestyle
<ubottu> Bluestyle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip> Bluestyle: try:
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<Bluestyle> thank you
<Bluestyle> ok
<Bluestyle> thanx
<Bluestyle> how i install programs from the ark
<Bluestyle> i extrcked them and after?
<Bluestyle> sorry new here
<ActionParsnip> Bluestyle: wat did you extract? its rare you do that, usually you use repos
<ActionParsnip> Bluestyle: what app do you desire
<Bluestyle> i have download second life
<Bluestyle> i have extract it and now?
<Bluestyle> how i install it
<ActionParsnip> Bluestyle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277367
<concernedcitizen> hi guys, i'm trying to upgrade to interprid via adept manager, and I ran into some kind of download error, when I try doing an apt-get install -f in console, I get "E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6"
<ActionParsnip> Bluestyle: you may need to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<b4283> hi
<ActionParsnip> Bluestyle: you will need to have 3d drivers installed for it to work as well
<ActionParsnip> hi b4283
<b4283> does the new kubuntu support PPPoE natively ?
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<b4283> i couldn't find the options
<b4283> GOOD, thank you very much
 * ActionParsnip loves factoids
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<b4283> lol
 * HollowPoint just went past the point of being able to stay awake while drinking beer and watching youtube and is going to bed, night all!
<b4283> wow
<b4283> gotta type command line to start a pppoe connection
<ActionParsnip> b4283: you can make a script once you know what you need
<ActionParsnip> b4283: you can then add the script to your menu or desktop and click it when it needs establishing (or even have it run at startup)
<scribbles> I just created a mirror array on my 3ware raid card, but its not viewable in Dolphin, my secondary drive used to show up and just ask for root to mount it, what do I need to do?
<ActionParsnip> scribbles: does it show up in sudo fdisk -l ?
<scribbles> for some reason sdb is my main bootable drive
<scribbles> and it says sda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<ActionParsnip> scribbles: id check what you have and what youve changed
<scribbles> so would /dev/sda not have a valid partition table because I've yet to partition it?
<ActionParsnip> scribbles: if they are fresh disks then yes
<dr_Willis> scribbles,  yes
<scribbles> so if logic is correct, I should be able to format /dev/sda and then it be available to mount in Dolphin?
<ActionParsnip> scribbles: well you'll need to create 1 partition at least
<b4283> ActionParsnip: good idea, thx
<ActionParsnip> and format that
<scribbles> ActionParsnip: qtparted sees it and is formatting it now, THANKS!
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<b4283> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<b4283> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<b4283> cool
<Dragonath> right, how do I edit the k menu in kde4?
<scribbles> I mounted /dev/sda1 to /media/Mirror but how why does it not show in Places in Dolphin?
<alonea> hey, do you guys have any info on this video card? I am not having problems with 3d support directly in the os, but with wine it crashes the system. Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<b4283> !lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<b4283> !ethernet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<b4283> you don't know anything !
<alonea> b4283: whats wrong with your internet?
<b4283> i want to setup my LAN manually
<b4283> that's ok, i already did it with ifconfig
<alonea> b4283: knetworkmanager not cutting it? its a lot better than it was a year ago
<b4283> well i didn't know that
<b4283> :P
<alonea> b4283: I remember having to do it manually before as well. Its much improved and works fine with wpa and I can unplug and plug my ethernet cable without having to restart
<sigma> i just edit the interfaces file manually, knetworkmanager has never ever worked for me
<DaSkreech> hi alonea
<alonea> sigma: its only worked for me in this latest version of kubuntu.
<alonea> DaSkreech: hey hun. know anything about intel graphics cards and wine?
<DaSkreech> I know about Wine :)
<alonea> DaSkreech: *shakes head*
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Intel isn't playing nice with Wine?
<sigma> didnt for me:( anyway uninstalled it, one less program to boot up
<alonea> DaSkreech: essentially, linux is fine with the card, but in wine, my entire system crashes.
<cuznt> hi is there a way to get the volume in the task bar ine kde 4?
<DaSkreech> alonea: hrrm can you install drivers in wine? I forget
<alonea> sigma: who knows. I was just happy to not have to ndiswrapper my wifi card this time.
<DaSkreech> cuznt: runkmix
<cuznt> THANKS
<alonea> DaSkreech: well, the thing is, the drivers are installed, and I can run 3d apps in linux fun and glxgears gets over 100 fps fullscreen.
<cuznt> I JUST USED KATAPULT
<cuznt> ADUH IS ME
<DaSkreech> cuznt: THAT WORKS PLEASE STOP SHOUTING
<alonea> *fine
<alonea> DaSkreech: compiz is definitely pretty, though turned off to test stuff in wine.
<DaSkreech> Right. Have you asked in #winehq ?
<sigma> alonea: lol yeah ndiswrapper is dodgy
<alonea> DaSkreech: yup...no clue yet
<No1PeaceDragon> Ok just upgraded to Intrepid and was wondering if medibuntu has repositories for Intrepid yet?
<blueStyle> i have download all the codecs and when i play a video all the times flases
<No1PeaceDragon>  Ok just upgraded to Intrepid and was wondering if medibuntu has repositories for Intrepid yet?
<mark_csi> hi all - is there anyway to change X11 on boot up, I've a laptop but at work I also use a docking station, I would like to change the resolution
<scribbles> why would sudo ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ not return a mounted drive on /dev/sda1
<No1PeaceDragon> ok I am out
<b4283> i'm out too
<b4283> good day
<chfwiggum> hi all
<PsiKloPx> I'm having trouble installing Adobe Air applications.   Adobe Air installed ok, but when I try to install an app the installer crashes just after the EULA giving me an error# 5100.
<PsiKloPx> couldn't find anything on it on the web.
<danub> iis there a way for me to set a keybind to open a terminal in KDE? i have ctrl+t set to open a terminal in GNOME, but i cant find the option to do it in the system settings -> keyboard menu
<PsiKloPx> sorry...running 8.10
<cuznt> oh caps lock was on
<danub> PsiKloPx: anything entered into logs about it? maybe dmsg or something
<cuznt> i am sorrt
<cuznt> -t +y
<cuznt> a bigger a duh
<chfwiggum> hi my 8.10 is not playing .mkv nicely. libmatroska0 installed. where do i start searching? tia
<danub> anyone know how to set custom key binds for applications?
<PsiKloPx> danub: sorry, I'm a noob...where can I get to the logs?
<danub> PsiKloPx: /var/log
<danub>  just cd into /var/log and do a grep for the error code  (grep 5001 *) and see if anything pops up
<raphink> http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=linux+logs+location
<raphink> :)
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<genii> PsiKloPx: The logs in /var/log which usually contain the most useful information:  messages boot lastlog user.log
<danub> wow, i cant believe there is actually a 'www.letmegooglethatforyou.com website...
<danub> thats pretty sad
<danub> :P
<raphink> not it's fun
<raphink> :)
<raphink> it makes a change from "google is your friend"
<raphink> :)
<raj>  help guys i cannot go more than 1024 resolution (huge) without turning the mirror option off, when i do and get the laptop display (which displays on an external) i can . but it messes up my panels and i cannot expand windows full screen, also the panels do not expand on the full width . help please..
<raphink> let me see if I got it right raj
<raphink> you have two screens in dual screen configuration
<PsiKloPx> Nothing in any of the logs you mentioned references adobe.
<raphink> but the resolution doesn't go above 1024x768 unless you switch to mirroring
<raphink> is that it?
<danub> what was the error code?
<danub> raphink: wont go higher unless he turns mirror OFF
<raphink> ah yes
<raj> raphink no i just have an external monitor coz my laptop's monitor is broke
<blueStyle> play music with amarok but i cant hear anything
<danub> but then it screws up his panel and he cant fullscreen the windows
 * raphink should get some sleep
<blueStyle> i have the mp3 codec
<raj> no the relsolution goes up without mirroring
<darth_chatri> hi, i've installed ubuntu 8.04. do the kde4 packages have kde 4.2?
<raj> my graphics card is ATI radeon 340M its a compaq presario 2170us laptop
<danub> bluestyle, double click your speaker icon, make sure pcm is all the way up
<raphink> raj: when you're in mirroring, the resolution is limited by the lower resolution that both screens can take
<blueStyle> danub:its ok i hear sound when i play video
<raphink> so if your broken screen cannot take more than 1024x768, the other one won't go higher unless you switch mirroring off
<blueStyle> only in amarok i cant
<raj> raphink: i know and its huge ( i dont like it) so now i am trying to set my external as default and get the resolution up to 1440
<ralf_> hallo
<raphink> ok
 * raphink already had too much xorg.conf issues for a day :s
<danub> blueStyle: i dont use amarok so i cant say for sure, but there should be a configuration or prefernces menu. make sure that your using the correct device for sound output
<raj> raphink i am new :( used pclinuxos before with no screen issues however not enough support for it . i also need to increase the refresh rate
<blueStyle> thanx
<raphink> darth_chatri: you can find kde 4.1.2 in the backports
<raphink> raj: you can do all this in xorg.conf
<raj> raphink: how can i get there?
<raphink> the file is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raphink> and the manual to use it is "man xorg.conf"
<raphink> it's not a very easy setup to do though
<darth_chatri> raphink, are they available for 4.1.2? What do I put in the sources.list?
<raj> raphink: oh . im out of luck?
<raphink> raj: you're not out of luck. If you have time for it, you might very well get to know xorg.conf much better once you're done fixing it :)
<raphink> darth_chatri: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.2
<raj> i tried it it says permission denied and under Sudo it tells me command not found
<raphink> what gives you command not found raj?
<raj> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<raphink>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a file, not a command
<raphink> you need a program to edit it
<raphink> e.g. "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<raj> how can i get the program?
<raj> oh thx
<raphink> or "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<raphink> in the first case, the program is nano, an easy to use command line editor
<raphink> in the second case, the program is kate, a graphical editor for KDE
<wangjinqu> hello
<danub> or vim
<danub> :P
<wangjinqu> i am a fish in the linux world
<raj> okay i got the xorg file using nano
<raphink> danub: I would have suggested it azs it's my default editor, but if he doesn't know how to edit a file already...
<danub> yeah
<raphink> raj: when you have time, get to know vim, too :)
<wangjinqu> are there any chinese?
<raj> okay thx
<raphink> raj: sudo apt-get install vim ; vimtutor
<danub> i love vim, but notepad is easier
<danub> i mean kate
<danub> lol
<raphink> :O
<raphink> =>[]
<raphink> how dare you compare kate with notepad
<danub> lol ok, wordpad
<danub> whatever
<danub> :P
<raphink> the day notepad does what kate does, windows vista will have as many graphical options as compiz
<genii> Hehe... this isn't the place for editor wars however
<wangjinqu> is there anyone who knows hello to make the kopete provide the QQ?
<danub> wangjinqu: you aren't making any sense... what is the QQ supposed to be?
<raphink> it's an IM protocol
<raphink> and it's supported by Kopete by default
<wangjinqu> yes
<genii> wangjinqu: Try in #ubuntu-cn or #kubuntu-cn
<raphink> wangjinqu: just go in Kopete and add a new account and choose QQ as the protocol
<danub> QQ is a new messenger?
<eagles0513875> hey guys i got a question whats happening with the nasty bug of not being able to use statip's
<wangjinqu> thank you i will have a try
<raphink> danub: no, a chinese one
<danub> ohh ok
<raphink> danub: just like gadu gadu is for polish
<danub> gadu gadu... wonder if romanians have one yet
<raphink> hehe
<danub> i want that one :). i gotta bone up on my romanian
 * raphink wonders if the QQ network is better controlled by the chinese govt
<wangjinqu> raphink  are you  a chinese?
<raphink> danub: you can sign up for free on gadu gadu
<raphink> you just have to know polish people to talk to once you have an account ;)
<danub> yeah but that is for polish people
<genii> Heh, the guy asks a question then leaves 30 seconds later
<raphink> wangjinqu: not at all
<danub> i dont know polish
<raphink> danub: ah
<danub> and i am sure there is some kind of search function
<wangjinqu> oh  but you just say "hehe"
<danub> i will just start randomly talking to me
<raphink> genii: I guess he was just trolling
<raphink> wangjinqu: what about hehe?
<wangjinqu> nothing  i think often a chinese says like that
<genii> "hehe" is not the name of an IM like gadugadu
<wangjinqu> hehe  means 呵呵
<raphink> wangjinqu: well French people say that often too
<raphink> in French, hehe means héhé
<raphink> ;)
<wangjinqu> oh  got
<wangjinqu> it
<danub> lol english say it too
<danub> hehe means haha
<raphink> danub: yes ;)
<raphink> well not really
<wangjinqu> i am a chinese and  my english is weak
<raphink> I would say hehe is less noisy than haha
<danub> those ok, im english and my english is weak too
<raphink> haha is like a loud laugh, while hehe is more of a shy, discrete one
<wangjinqu> hehe
<danub> hehe is feminine, haha is masculine
<raphink> I'm french, and my chinese is very bad
<raphink> danub: hahaha
<raphink> I'm not going to take offense
<raphink> :)
<danub> your a girl?
<prashant> anyone here is a maintianer ?
<wangjinqu> i am a boy
<wangjinqu> now grade 2 in college
<PsiKloPx> danub & genii: didn't find anything in the logs pertaining to adobe or any errors.
<scribbles> I just mounted an array to /mnt/Mirror and loaded it into fstab using "defaults" and when I access it in Dolphin it says Access Denied, what do I need to change?
<genii> PsiKloPx: Perhaps email Adobe about it, they may know something
<wangjinqu> i think there is a good way to solve that problem
<danub> PsiKloPx: what was the error code
<danub> and what application are you trying to install?
<danub> brb gootta email a song to someone
<PsiKloPx> danub: error# 5100
<misreckoning> hello, I can't activate FGLRX with "Restricted Drivers" application, can I do it manually?
<PsiKloPx> found a list of error codes for adobe air but they only went up to 3XXX.
<misreckoning> I've installed Kubuntu 8.10, and also KNetworkmanager won't let me connect to Wireless
<cbus> hello, where do i pick what driver to use for X? (dont feel like manually installing one)
<misreckoning> cbus: try with Restricted Drivers application (though it didn't work for me :) )
<cbus> misreckoning, just installed ubuntu to fuck around with weird wms ;)
<cbus> dont feel like doing it manually, might aswell reboot to arch then :)
<cbus> but last time it ried there was a shiny kde menu to change drivers
<cbus> think it was kde 3.x-ish
<misreckoning> cbus: or Debian :P
<cbus> hehe, yeah, never done that with debian
<cbus> only used debian for servers
<misreckoning> go to K menu, then type Hardware Drivers
<misreckoning> cbus: there you will find your graphics card, click on it and then click "activate"
<misreckoning> cbus: if you are lucky, that will do the job
<cbus> No prop. drivers are in use on this system. (it has some weird radeon card)
<cbus> that is supported by the open source ati-drivers (dunno about the prop. drivers though)
<misreckoning> cbus: dunno then, btw, now I found why it didn't work for me ... you have to double click it :P
<misreckoning> cbus: going to reboot now ...
<misreckoning> cya
<cbus> whats the default partitioner in kubuntu btw? seems like q(t)parted is removed (and apparently kubuntu doesnt ship with dm-crypt) :)
<Trip_09> hey
<Trip_09> I migrate from Gnome to Kde
<Trip_09> maybe someone can help me with this questions...
<snyderios> so tell us your questions
<Trip_09> 1. Can I put files in my Desktop? Because now when I try put something in the Desktop they make a widget
<Trip_09> I already put the files inside ~/Desktop
<Trip_09> but nothing...
<trappist> Trip_09: yeah that doesn't work the same way in kde4
 * cbus tries to keep his bofh-tendencies from showing
<danub> the "desktop" widget is your desktop
<Sammy16> Any-one else having a problem with compiz and adept_notifer where there is an empty space in the notification area?
<danub> no desktop widget, no desktop icons
<Sammy16> I only have 1024 vertical pixels and the wasted panel space is annoying.
<Sammy16> Horizontal*
<Trip_09> so all will be "like shortcuts"?
<cbus> how do i restart X properly? ;)
<cbus> ctrl+alt+backspace? :D
<Sammy16> Cbus: yes.
<snyderios> strg + alt + backspace
<Sammy16> Cbus: I'd logout first if I was you.
<snyderios> this will restart your x-server
<Sammy16> Cbus: So KDE can save settings.
<cbus> bah, kdm didnt restart :)
<Trip_09> and about the applets they I use in Gnome can I put in the painels of Kde4? example netspeed
<Sammy16> Did Ubuntu block access to TYs in earlier releases?
<Sammy16> I remember I had an issue switching to TYs.
<Sammy16> Seems to be fine on 8.04 though.
<blueStyle> all the time flases black screens when i play a video file
<Sammy16> BlueStyle: What driver?
<Trip_09> some one!? can tell me who I put the applets from Gnome in kde panel?!
<PsiKloPx> I finally found something on Adobe Air Error#5100: "Error 5100 is reported when AIR can't launch an external process that it needs."
<blueStyle> driver?
<Sammy16> Trip_09: Use a KDE alternativwe?
<Sammy16> BlueStyle: video driver.
<Trip_09> no
<Trip_09> Sammy16: no
<blueStyle> vlc if you mean
<Sammy16> Trip_09: Why not?
<Trip_09> Sammy16:  it's the first time that I install Kde
<cbus> why oh why doesnt kubuntu come with a proper vim :/
<Sammy16> Trip_09: So?
<Sammy16> Trip_09: There are KDE alternatives to Gnome applets.
<Sammy16> Any-one else having a problem with compiz and adept_notifer where there is an empty space in the notification area?
<Sammy16> I'm going to have to get rid of my upgrade notification if i can't fix it :(
<cbus> so, how do i get accelerated X with ati drivers when the hardware thingie doesnt find my driver ? :D
<Sammy16> BlueStyle: you're using vlc?
<Sammy16> BlueStyle: I've never used VLC before.
<Sammy16> Cbus: Easy.
<blueStyle> yes
<Sammy16> Cbus: What driver are you using?
<Sammy16> BlueStyle: Can't help then, sorry.
<cbus> sammy16, default one, no clue
<cbus> sammy16, since ubuntu has borked up the xorg.conf
<cbus> (pretty much blanked it out with default settings)
<Sammy16> Cbus: There's tons of different drivers for ATI cards now.
<Sammy16> Cbus: What driver do you want to use?
<blueStyle> np ty
<cbus> hmm, anyone
<cbus> that gives hw accel
<Sammy16> Cbus: What card do you have?
<cbus> Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Sammy16> Cbus: Is that an R300  card?
<cbus> i uno, thats an M6-card :)
<Sammy16> Cbus: Or R400?
<blueStyle> i have install secondlife and i can find it to run it
<cbus> http://archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/xf86-video-ati/
<cbus> thats the one i usually use
<Sammy16> Cbus: The open source one :)
<Sammy16> That's great.
<cbus> yuh
<Sammy16> Is the driver installed?
<Sammy16> Cbus: Is the driver installed?
<cbus> hmm, xserver-xorg-video-ati
<cbus> yaeh
<Sammy16> Cbus: Using 8.04 or later, right?
<cbus> 8.10
<Sammy16> If so, xorg will automatically detect it and use the driver./
<cbus> how do i see if its actually in use?
<Sammy16> Cbus: Have you modified your xorg at all?
<cbus> nope
<walbert1> is there a way to toss an if block into rc.local that checks what runlevel is being entered?  it claims to run on every multi-user run level, but i only want to execute something on runlevel 5..
<Sammy16> Cbus: Then you're using it.
<cbus> hmm, lousy performance then, i get like probably around 10-20fps when moving windows (transparent moving stuff)
<Sammy16> Cbus: I'm not surprised.
<Sammy16> Cbus: Try Fglrx if you need more performance.
<cbus> sammy16, cause of the OS driver?
<Sammy16> Cbus: Yeah and your crappy card.
<Sammy16> BRB 2 mins.
<cbus> sammy16, this card isnt that crappy :) if i remember correctly it does hw accelerated VS
<scribbles> if I added a drive to fstab using "defaults" and it mounts but my user can't copy to it, what do I do?
<Sammy16> Any-one else having a problem with compiz and adept_notifer where there is an empty space in the notification area?
<cbus> sammy16, anyway, just apt-get catalyst?
<Sammy16> Cbus: Something like that.#
<Sammy16> Cbus: Make sure you remove the open source driver too.
<cbus> sammy16, what packages, cant seem to find some real catalyst-package, need to add another repo to sources.list?
<Sammy16> So that xorg will set the Fglrx driver as default.
<Sammy16> Cbus: non-free section needs to be in your sources.list.
<Sammy16> I wish my HDD and flash drive and SSDs were super fast so that this 10 hour process would be done instantly.
<Sammy16> Backing up, wiping HDD, installing new OS ><
<Sammy16> I wish I had a 15,000rpm raptor 300GB backup drive.
<Sammy16> I could backup all my data in an instant :D
<Sammy16> Any-one else having a problem with compiz and adept_notifer where there is an empty space in the notification area?
<JegesTea> Hello all
<JegesTea> pls link the hun ubuntu ^^
<JegesTea> chanel
<JegesTea> oh, i find ^^
<amerigo> Heii boys....  there's a way to share Xp desktop from a kubuntu machine?
<amerigo> any tips?
<amerigo> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<ubuntu_> hi all
<skyhate> what's up ,
<skyhate> ?
<[ifroog]> wow, 324 users.
<amerigo> Heii boys....  there's a way to share Xp desktop from a kubuntu machine?
<skyhate> maybe yes amerigo
<[ifroog]> amerigo, rdesktop
<starenka> Hello. Anyone knows AVI (or any video) to animated GIF convertor? Or at least smthng which saves all frames to pictures within a video selection? Thanx
<amerigo> I suppose yes .... otherways I don't ask
<amerigo> rdesktop ?
<Tm_T> !show krdc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about show krdc
<Tm_T> bah
<[ifroog]> http://www.rdesktop.org/
<Tm_T> !info krdc
<ubottu> krdc (source: kdenetwork): Remote Desktop Connection client for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 378 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Tm_T> amerigo: that one?
<skyhate> Cya All i have to go
<skyhate> exit
<amerigo> Tm_T: yes
<amerigo> Tm_T: from kubuntu.... but in XP?
<[ifroog]> amerigo, krdc has a port for windows too.
<Tm_T> amerigo: hmm, you mean, you like to see Kubuntu desktop in XP ?
<amerigo> sorry if i continue .... but I think that before i had to set Invite from Xp
<Tm_T> amerigo: then see freeNX/VNC client or use built-in remote desktop
<amerigo> Tm_T:
<amerigo> Tm_T: no in the other sense
<Tm_T> amerigo: no idea, never used, but perhaps, perhaps not
<amerigo> It's clear... right? I wan't to see my xp desktop from Kubuntu
<Tm_T> got it now, yes
<Tm_T> krdc is the key, dunno what XP end needs, though
<amerigo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<[ifroog]> amerigo, yes, krdc will do that.
<amerigo> yes i know
<amerigo> nut i don't know wath xp use
<Tm_T> amerigo: you might try ##windows too (:
<Tm_T> I'm sure there someone knows
<[ifroog]> Windows uses rdp.
<trappist> amerigo: if I understand your question, you just need to enable remote desktop on XP (see ##windows for how to do that) and use rdesktop on the client (linux) side
<cbus> hmm, what ftpclients are available in kubuntu?
<[ifroog]> cbus, apt-cache search "ftp client"
<cbus> [ifroog], well, none available by default?
<[ifroog]> I use konqueror.
<[ifroog]> Which is available by default
<draik> Is there an issue with Kopete or why does Yahoo never connect? "Error 1: name lookup has failed."
<amerigo> Tm_T:
<amerigo> Tm_T: I got another problem .... Kubuntu don't see itself
<amerigo> but see XP... the same in XP .... (XP can see itself but can't see kubuntu)
<amerigo> I suppose that my lan configuration is jumped out from windows
<amerigo> of my house
<amerigo> uff
<No1PeaceDragon> is there anyway to clean up GRUB? I have like 15-20 different things on there since i upgraded from heron to ibex
<candykiller> morning guys
<No1PeaceDragon> afternoon candy
<candykiller> ohh, i guess it is o.0 oversleeping is the best
<No1PeaceDragon> yep
<snyderios> can someone help me with my soundserver? i tried to restart my soundserver, but when the process is at 95%, it begins again by 0%
<No1PeaceDragon> uninstall then reinstall
<snyderios> i just want to reboot it, not to reinstall...
<No1PeaceDragon> if it stops at 95% then it has a problem and that means a reinstall
<walbert1> When I try to log on to an smb share using Dolphin, I need to log on with a domain account (DOMAIN\username), but Dolphin is url encoding the name, and it returns "Access denied to smb://DOMAIN%5Cusername@machine/share" ... is there any way to prevent that from happening?  (kubuntu 8.10/kde 4.1.3)
<draik> How do I get pidgin to try and reconnect to Yahoo messenger?
<trappist> draik: have you tried?
<draik> trappist: I keep clicking on reconnect and then it goes away.
<draik> And I'm not even connected.
<Tm_T> amerigo: err? 2022.11 < amerigo> Tm_T: I got another problem .... Kubuntu don't see itself
<Tm_T> what you mean?
<draik> I can't seem to connect to Yahoo at all. Kopete doesn't do it. Pidgin won't do it now.
<user1> hi
<Tm_T> draik: they have broken network perhaps?
<amerigo> i have a lan
<Tm_T> amerigo: and?
<amerigo> time ag i was able to see other pc
<candykiller> i'll try my yahoo
<amerigo> now kubuntu see XP
<No1PeaceDragon> i just used my Kopete it connected fine
<Tm_T> amerigo: what you mean by "see" ?
<amerigo> Xp see XP
<draik> Tm_T: This has been happening for a very long time. Maybe as early as January/February, but I noticed it since March.
<draik> candykiller: Thanks
<amerigo> when i look in my network i see XP
<amerigo> but not kubuntu
<Tm_T> amerigo: and you have samba installed in Kubuntu?
<amerigo> see PC and file
<amerigo> yes
<Tm_T> doublecheck its settings then
<candykiller> I'm connected Draik
<amerigo> i go in etc samba
<draik> candykiller: Which messenger?
<amerigo> Tm_T: then smb.conf
<candykiller> It could be that you may of input a password wrong? or make sure that you don't have @yahoo.com on your username
<amerigo> Tm_T: vi smb.conf
<candykiller> Kopete
<Tm_T> amerigo: sorry but I don't know about configuring samba (:
<candykiller> How do I send a red chat message to you like that Draik?
<amerigo> azz
<draik> candykiller: The error message is "Error 1 - name lookup has failed"
<amerigo> Tm_T:  it is passed long time when i do last time
<draik> candykiller: That happens when someone says your name
<trappist> candykiller: just prepend the nick like this
<draik> I see it red when you say my name, candykiller
<candykiller> ohh ok cool
<amerigo> now i don't remeber exactly what i have to check
<amerigo> ok
<amerigo> in another moment
<draik> Doens't matter where, trappist, as long as it is in the text
<amerigo> in another life
<candykiller> draik: try running the web client for yahoo messenger
<amerigo> :-)
<trappist> draik: for a lot of clients, yeah
<draik> candykiller: Which web client?
<candykiller> hold on i'll get the link
<draik> Thanks
<candykiller> draik: http://webmessenger.yahoo.com/
<candykiller> is there any real difference between Kopete and Pidgin? performance wise?
<draik> candykiller: Nope. Just looks.
<draik> This is weird. I can connect using the same username and password. What gives?
<candykiller> alright, cause im totally new to linux, i was using Digsby for PC but had heard of Pidgin before
<draik> Pidgin replaced GAIM for legal reasons.
<candykiller> im not really sure on that one
<draik> candykiller: Can you give me your Yahoo server settings?
<lin> Can anyone help me with a failing compile of Creative X-Fi soundcard driver? I've never actually compiled a drier before, and I think I'm missing some build-essential packets.
<candykiller> draik: How would I find those?
<candykiller> Draik: scs.msg.yahoo.com // Port: 5050
<draik> That's it. Let me check mine.
<draik> What do you have for proxy?
<candykiller> draik: That it doesn't give me, atleast not in the same section
<draik> IIRC, it should be listed just below the server and ports. Maybe at the bottom.
<candykiller> draik: it only gives me Server Name and Port, then it goes on about Buddy Icons, no proxy
<draik> Ok
<noaXess> good evening
<candykiller> hiya
<candykiller> hmm, Kopete doesn't support GoogleTalk or MyspaceIM :(
<noaXess> something strange happends.. from on to the other time.. my keyborad in kde4 won't work.. i can switch to console with ctrl+alt+f1 and restart kdm and keyboard works fine..? someone has same problem?
<draik> candykiller: And apparently, not Yahoo for me. Not my desktop, not my laptop, 2 different logins.
<candykiller> draik: sorry I can't help more, just basic troubleshooting there, I know nothing of linux
<draik> candykiller: It's ok. There doesn't seem to be much online about my issue either.
<draik> HA!
<draik> I just searched online and found a log from this channel when I was asking for help a long time ago.
<draik> Make that 2
<draik> September 15 and October 20 of this year.
<candykiller> :S
<candykiller> brb, reboot
<draik> Time to go. I have a golf game to attend for a birthday. Thanks for the help, candykiller
<siw3rs> I have ask. Is it any polish KUBUNTU irc?
<Tm_T> !pl | siw3rs
<ubottu> siw3rs: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Tm_T> that's all I know (:)
<siw3rs> thx
<byteme_> how would you install limewire in 4.0? I can install about anything in 3.5, but I guess its different for kde 4
<Tm_T> !p2p | byteme_
<ubottu> byteme_: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<byteme_> Yeah I know all that but I have lime wire in my pc with 3.5, but wont install in 4
<Tm_T> shouldn't be any different really
<byteme_> hmm
<byteme_> I wonder what I'm doing wrong
<candykiller> draik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=928844
<byteme_> its kinda like trying to delete a fie from the desktop in 4.0
<strN00B> HI DOGGIES!
 * snyderios is away: Zur Zeit nicht da.
<strN00B> hot diggity dog!
 * snyder is back.
 * snyderios is away: kochen und so
<trappist> snyderios: please cut that out.
<Logi> konsole in 4.1 is extremely slow compared to in 3.5.x. Is there any way to get it to speed up
<Logi> ?
<trappist> Logi: slow how?  like slow to open, or what?
<vegas_> ola alguien neceito una mano
<vegas_> con el konqueror
<vegas_> tengo problemas con los flash en youtube
<vegas_> me salen sin audio
<ubuntu_> bonsoir relay to ubuntu french please
<vegas_> alguno sabe a que se debe
<trappist> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Logi> trappist: slow to receive text output from an application and scroll it up the screen
<Logi> trappist: I have an application which produces a lot of log output and konsole is simply slow to display it compared to xterm or the old konsole
<Kalidarn> mmm my monitor wants to do 50hz refresh rate... now i know it can do 85 at 1280x1024.... "xrandr -r 85" says that its not available for this size
<Kalidarn> nvidia-settings indicates it is
<Kalidarn> while systemsetttings indicates its not
<blek> hello sorry i'm in live cd " again and allway" give me french channel please
<jtechidna> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<blek> thank's
<Kalidarn> what might i do, ive had a good look
<Kalidarn> to try to get it working with 85.
<Kalidarn> mm this is starting to shit me
<pulaski> hello, I just installed xampp as my first non-native ubuntu package.  I got the error message "mike@mikesbox:/usr/local$ /opt/lampp/bin/mysql.server: 334: log_success_msg: not found" I've decided not to attemp to spend anymore time on it.  Does anyone know how to remove or unstall a package like this?
<jtechidna> usually "sudo make uninstall" from the source directory
<pulaski> jtechidna: thanks I'll try it
<ncfi1013> why am i getting an 'assertion failed' dialog window when i do a search for something on google?
<JontheEchidna> have you updated firefox recently and not restarted firefox?
<pulaski> jtechidna: I didn't install  from source.  Instead opened the archive in  /usr/local and the ubuntu howto I followed said that "This guide will install the XAMPP lampp stack into /opt",  I didn't have to compile it so I have no source directory.  is there any way I can proceed?
<ncfi1013> you know what that's exactly it. jontheechidna was that question directed at me: have you updated firefox recently and not restarted firefox?
<JontheEchidna> ncfi1013: ;-)
<JontheEchidna> pulaski: hmm.... I don't know
<ncfi1013> thank you then jontheechidna
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<P5YCH0> hello
<P5YCH0> where do i configure my ubuntu to bounce of a proxy
<pulaski> JontheEchidna: thanks for responding.  Can I simply go to /opt/xampp where it was installed and simply rm -rf *?
<JontheEchidna> pulaski: probably
<P5YCH0> <P5YCH0> where do i configure my ubuntu to bounce of a proxy
<pulaski> JontheEchidna: Thanks again, I'll try it and move on.
<someone101> hi
<someone101> i am running intrepid ibex and has the gtk-qt engines installed but my qt applications are not showing the kde4 style, please help me
<someone101> i meant gtk
<someone101> anyone?
<someone101> i am running intrepid ibex and has the gtk-qt engines installed but my gtk applications are not showing the kde4 style, can some one help me...
<genii> someone101: http://gtk-qt.ecs.soton.ac.uk/
<Sir_Captain> i was wondering if anybody knew where i can find out what kind of hardware my computer needs to run 8.10.  my comp is almost 4 yrs old and 8.10 seems to be running slowly.  not sure if my comp is too old or if it was a bad install
<someone101> genii, yes i checked that out
<someone101> and i am running kde
<genii> someone101: Yes, those screenshots are from kde, not gnome
<someone101> i did as its told there but still its not working
<someone101> i get the old ugly gtk theme :(
<mandrake_> olá
<CourtJesterG> KinfoCenter is a good application to have
<Sir_Captain> i was wondering if anybody knew where i can find out what kind of hardware my computer needs to run 8.10.  my comp is almost 4 yrs old and 8.10 seems to be running slowly.  not sure if my comp is too old or if it was a bad install
<CourtJesterG> !Kinfocenter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kinfocenter
<CourtJesterG> do i really need ksysyttem log?
<CourtJesterG> i mean i don't really care about the log files
<coma24> sir_captain: in what way was it slow?
<coma24> sir_captain: video response, load time?
<trappist> Sir_Captain: I'd recommend at least 1GB of ram, but in my experience 8.10 runs faster than hardy
<Sir_Captain> coma24: mostiy the time that it takes to process a task.  ie.  the time from clicking an icon to when the program opens
<Sir_Captain> trappist: i only have 512M
<Sir_Captain> B
<Sir_Captain> , which may be one of my issues
<Sir_Captain> I was wondering if my computer is just starting to get too outdated for the newer vresions of linux
<coma24> you may be getting into your swap space, which is always painfully slow
<coma24> perhaps a lighter weight window manager is the key, to minimize the memory usage
<Sir_Captain> coma24:  any ideas on how to do that?  i would have just tried an older version of kubuntu
<Sir_Captain> coma24: or is that what you meant by the different window manager
<coma24> there are different window managers you can run (the thing that paints your desktop in X windows)
<coma24> if you're light on memory, find one that doesn't use as many resources
<coma24> Lemme see how much mem my rig is using up in 8.10 right now on the windowing stuff
<oxiii> hi
<Sir_Captain> coma24: do you have a reference so that i can do some research.  i understand what you're saying about the different manager, but i don't know of any
<CourtJesterG> ok why does some of these have ? marks in adept what dos the ? mean?
<coma24> sir_captain: my knowledge is sadly pretty ancient, I'm just coming back to linux after an 8 yr break
<oxiii> what's the meta key in a windows keyboard in kde 4? Its not the super key....
<coma24> back then there were a good number of window managers. Today I can't tell if there's any choice beyond GNOME and KDE
<Sir_Captain> coma24: i see, i'll see what i can come up with when searching on the internet
<oxiii> xfce
<oxiii> there are more, i dont recall
<coma24> sir_captain: if you can get into KDE on 8.10 I'll show ya how to check the memory usage...
<oxiii> xfce is especially lightweight
<coma24> sir_captain: applications->system->system monitor
<oxiii> what's the meta key in a windows keyboard in kde 4? Its not the super key.... Anyone, please??
<Sir_Captain> coma24: thanks, give me one sec
<coma24> oxiii: good question, sorry, I am still trying to work that out, sadly.
<oxiii> ugh, thanks anyway :)
<Sir_Captain> coma24: i'm there
<coma24> oxiii: I know it's no help at all, but figured you'd like to know you'd been heard by someone :)
<oxiii> yep, thank you hehe
<coma24> sir_captain: I'm using 582MB of real mem right now (and another 900MB in buffers)
<Sir_Captain> coma24: am i right in saying that Xorg would be the window manager?
<oxiii> no
<coma24> sir_captain: neg, oxiii is right.
<oxiii> Xorg is a layer between a window manager and your video hardware, well, almost
<coma24> sir_captin: the window manager is called KWIN: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KWin
<Sir_Captain> oxiii: ok, i'm confused, but i'll take that one as a lookup
<coma24> sir_captain: it's taking about 20MB on my machine.
<CourtJesterG> !1kbd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1kbd
<danub_> hey all
<CourtJesterG> !kbd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbd
<Sir_Captain> coma24: would it be the "memory" or the "shared memory" and what is the difference?
<danub_> i need to know how to setup a static ip via the shell... anyone wanna help?
<coma24> sir_captain: Xorg is the foundation on which the desktop runs.  From what I can tell, Kwin can chew up some cpu, but it's not particularly memory intensive
<oxiii> Sir_Captain you could try xfce, icewm, and enlightenment, as well, besides gnome and kde
<oxiii> and fluxbox
<coma24> oxiii: it's only taking 20mb for me...a few more or less won't fix his prob.
<Sir_Captain> oxiii: wow, thank you...do you have a preference over the others?
<coma24> sir_captain: at the very bottom of the system monitor, it should say: xxx.xMiB/512MB
<oxiii> im ok with kde, i use xfce in servers because its somewhat lightweight, and only use it from time to time
<coma24> sir_captain: what's the number?
<Sir_Captain> oxiii, coma24:  either way, kwin is using 5M of mem and 13M of shared mem
<CourtJesterG> ok when some of these applications in adept say its a compneet from the offical kde4 release then why isn't it preinstalled and should i use it?
<coma24> sir_captain: I'm trying to work out how much mem is being used in total on your box
<oxiii> what's the problem exactly?
<Sir_Captain> coma24: sorry, at the bottom is says 397.9/494.2
<CourtJesterG> like in settings menu editor
<coma24> courtjesterG: probably an optional component, but tiill vetted by the team?
<Sir_Captain> oxiii: were you asking what my problem was or CourtJesterG?
<coma24> sir_captain: and are you running any apps right now (firefox, terminal, etc) other than the irc client?
<oxiii> yours
<CourtJesterG> i mean thre is already a menu editor isn't there  weeird
<oxiii> Sir_Captain what problem are you having?
<Sir_Captain> coma24:  as far as i can tell, just firefox, konversation and system monitor.  (obviously also the wireless network program and such from bootup)
<coma24> oxiii: he said slow loading of apps
<Sir_Captain> oxiii: yes, that is correct
<CourtJesterG> anybody know how to get the gull function of my logitech keyboard back such as when i hit caps it flashes on screen caps have been enable and other keyboard buttons logitech haad itouch program and such
<coma24> oxiii: I'm trying to work out if he's memory-constrained or if it's also a cpu/vid issue.
<CourtJesterG> full not gull
<coma24> court: sorry, my keyboard is older than time itself. :)
<Sir_Captain> even clicking on the "start" menu takes about a second for it to actually open, when it should happen almost instantly
<CourtJesterG> yeah well kinda suchs since i don't have a green light showing when caps are enable sometimes or the flash on the screen
<CourtJesterG> sucks
<coma24> sir_captain: swap to the 'system load' tab in the system monitor
<Sir_Captain> coma24: there
<coma24> sir_captain: do nothing for a little while, where is the cpu load hovering (the higher blue number)
<CourtJesterG> looking at settings keytouch in adept but dunno if that would work
<Sir_Captain> coma24: looks to be around 20%
<coma24> sir_captain: interesting. Any swap being used?
<coma24> sir_captain: it's not clear if this is a mem, cpu, or vid issue.
<Sir_Captain> coma24: 27M/1.4G
<coma24> sir_captain: firefox takes a good chunk o' memory. You could try killing that, killing any apps that aren't needed and see if the response time is any better...
<CourtJesterG> odd looking in settings has a system monitor says not installed but is very odd
<coma24> if there is memory still available, and the machine feels slow in basic windowing operations, then my guess is it's not ram
<coma24> oxiii: that sound right to you?
<Sir_Captain> coma24: i have 107 processes running which sounds really high.  am i correct in that?
<oxiii> no clue :S
<CourtJesterG> !touchpad
<oxiii> no, that's ok
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<oxiii> I got 133 right now
<Sir_Captain> oxiii: ok
<oxiii> it might just be the swap mem
<oxiii> but im not sure
<coma24> sir_captain: 145 procs here
<coma24> sir_captain: I wouldn't let that part bug ya
<oxiii> how much RAM you got?
<coma24> oxiii: he has 512MB, I'm on 2GB
<Sir_Captain> oxiii and coma24:  it's going to take a little bit.  i just killed plasma not realizing it would take my entire desktop
<oxiii> i think thats the problem
<Sir_Captain> oxiii: 512MB
<coma24> sir_captain: I just wanna say "good luck, we're all counting on you"  (big Airplane fan)
<oxiii> i believe thats too little mem for kde4
<Sir_Captain> oxiii: from reading a little on the net, it seems like 1GB or more would be ideal
<Sir_Captain> coma24: thanks!
<oxiii> using swap mem is always slowwwww
<coma24> sir_captain: I still think it's worth trying to kill unnecessary apps (sounds like you were trying that), including IRC...then try some basic window operations (move things around)
<Sir_Captain> coma24: will do, thanks for the patience and help
<coma24> sir_captain: one word of warning, the plasmoids (the desktop widget, for example) is slow as hell to move on my right
<coma24> sir_captain: but everything else runs fast.
<coma24> sir_captain: on my rig, I meant
<oxiii> if your system requires it for trivial operations like the window manager... you should upgrade your RAM or either use a less resource hungry window manager
<Sir_Captain> coma24: ok
<Sir_Captain> oxiii: that's what i'm thinking i'll have to do
<nowak_> hello :>
<coma24> oxiii: if he has 100MB of chip ram still free, I'm thinking it itsn't the ram, but we'll see.
<coma24> oxiii: he had about 100 free, and that was with firefox going.
<Sir_Captain> i'll give the killing a try, but i'm not holding my breath...i'm thinking kde4 is just out of my comps league
<coma24> sir_captain: what vid card are you using, btw?
<oxiii> but if the system is using swap memory somethings wrong with that
<coma24> sir_captain: if it's nvidia, you may need to make sure you're using the nvidia X server...that could help with vid performance quite a bit.
<oxiii> yes
<coma24> oxiii: if things are going in and out of swap, that's true, but we don't know if that's the case.
<danub_> is it possible to change a systems ip address configuration via the commandline?
<Sir_Captain> coma24: no it's not nvidia...i think it's ratheon, does that sound right?  i have a toshiba tecra a4.  i don't remember off hand
<nowak_> Can i install copiz on kubuntu? Or there is other application? Any1 can help me? :>
<coma24> oh it's a laptop. ATI Radeon
<Sir_Captain> coma24: that's it
<oxiii> yes danub_ , you can change your LAN ip. f.e.: sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 255.255.255.0 up
<Sir_Captain> oxiii and coma24:  sorry, didn't think to mention it's a laptop
<coma24> sir_captain: I'm not sure if there's a dedicated X server for Radeon
<danub_> it cant be that easy...
<coma24> oxiii: it's worth turning off all windowing affects, btw...
<oxiii> sure
<coma24> oxiii: sorry I should've said that was for captain
<oxiii> danub_ why?
<nowak_> Can i install copiz on kubuntu? Or there is other application to 3d effects? Any1 can help me? :>
<oxiii> i know coma24 :)
<coma24> captain: you can turn off some of the pretty windowing affects (which might be taxing your video subsystem) under System Settings->Desktop
<Sir_Captain> coma24: it's funny you're thinking it might be more video based, i have noticed that when it seems slow, i click again and often times multiple processes come up, but i suppose that's not completely indicative of video issues
<araizen> hey everyone
<danub_> SIOS+CSIFADDR: Invalid Argument
<coma24> nowak: compiz?
<nowak_> or sth like that
<nowak_> for 3d effects in ubuntu
<genii> nowak_: The current kde4 has many effects built in which can cause headaches if you also try using compiz on top. But it is still there to install if you want
<danub_> SIOCSIFADDR: invalid argument
<araizen> i keep setting my clock, and it keeps jumping forward by 2 hrs (then I set it back, then it jumps again, etc)
<coma24> nowak: funny, I just came across a reference to it 5 mins ago looking at the kwin page
<araizen> is there a way to get it to stay on the right time
<araizen> my timezone is gmt +2, if that's the issue
<coma24> nowak: type compiz in adept, but of stuff there
<danub_> the command i typed was 'ifconfig 192.168.1.107 255.255.255.0 up
<CourtJesterG> hey ok in others there is an application named help i got help but this says not installed same icon its the This package contains the GNOME online help browser application.
<CourtJesterG> is it an add on?
<Sir_Captain> coma24, oxiii:  i'll be back in a few...thanks for the help
<CourtJesterG> gnome 2
<oxiii> you missed the network interface you to configure danub_ , eth0, ath0.... whatever
<danub_> but despite the error it looks like it changed the ip anyway
<genii> nowak_: The package should be called something like compiz-kde        and you will probably want also compizconfig-settings-manager
<oxiii> yw Sir_Captain
<nowak_> Thx for help :*
<coma24> sir_captain: hang in there
<danub_> oops, the command i typed was 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0 up'
<coma24> oxii: have you tried compiz?
<danub_> but it still changed the ip despite the error so ill ignore it for now :P
<oxiii> yes...
<coma24> oxiii: recommend checking it out?
<nowak_> and can ya tell me how to do keyboard shortcuts?
<coma24> nowak: system-settings>keybboard&mouse
<danub_> nowak_: not easily... looks like in KDE4 khotkeys is broke
<oxiii> uhm... its ok to show off... but I wouldn't use it on a daily basis
<coma24> noawak: keyboard shortcuts
<nowak_> thanks :*
<oxiii> too resource-hungry
<coma24> oxiii: so you just install the compiz kde package, any other compiz effects and then how do you enable it?
<coma24> oxiii: or does it just start working right away?
<danub_> coma24: it doesn't work for quite a few people
<coma24> danub: fair enough
<oxiii> well i really dont remember, i always did by following any howto and such haha
<CourtJesterG> anybody know a firewall that is more like mcfree? so easy so simple no table
<coma24> oxiii: I'm guessing the compiz configuration settings manager comes in handy :) I might give it a shot
<CourtJesterG> it builds the table for  you and prompts
<oxiii> i believe there's some kind of command or app you run and it starts working from there
<danub_> coma24: did this yesterday i think. get the configcompiz-settings-manager package (i think thats what it was called)
<danub_> and the compiz install
<bfrog> I can't seem to install libxml2-dev with the backports installed
<danub_> then you have to change the window manager
<bfrog> and I need it to build kde4
<danub_> system settings -> advanced -> window manager -> select compiz
<coma24> danub: thx a lot
<oxiii> bfrog i think i had the same problem but couldnt solve it, sorry
<danub_> use the configcompiz settings manager thing to set your options, log out, log back in
<nowak_> i cant do new shortcut in Keyboard&Mouse options. I want to do shortcut to console @windows key. Any1 know how to do it?
<oxiii> well im a bit tired, nice to meet you, see you!
<danub_> nowak_: u would use the khotkeys profile, but from what i have read, khotkeys is broke for people running kde 4,1
<CourtJesterG> !amor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amor
<danub_> 4.1
<padi> Hi all, what do I have t do to get my wireless with wpa running under kde 4.1.2? It seems a driver or knetworkmanager issue: my card is atheros AR5211. Best regards
<danub_> lol
<danub_> padi, good luck :P
<danub_> do a google search for 'atheros AR5xxx ubuntu 8.10'
<bfrog> any ideas what this is about? libxml2-dev: Depends: libxml2 (= 2.6.32.dfsg-4ubuntu1) but 2.6.32.dfsg-4ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<padi> danub, I heard they went to knetwork 0.7 because 0.6 was not compatible but since Suse created the software and has another release cycle it happend that kubuntu took the buggy alpha version for it's shiny new intrepid.. very sad
<danub_> you have to disable the current drivers being used, download and recompile some different drivers, change your modprode, check for blacklisted entries...
<danub_> well i got the atheros AR2xxx card and it took me 3 different tutorials and a guy from this room to get it figured out
<JontheEchidna> padi: If we hadn't taken the alpha version it would not have worked at all
<CourtJesterG> notte amor has a new version than adept
<CourtJesterG> http://www.gentoo-portage.com/kde-base/amor/Dep
<CourtJesterG> oh for 64 bit
<padi> JontheEchidna: I can understand, and I can also understand that you are probably working on it under high pressure at the moment. So I don't want to press it. I just want to know, if there was a possible alternative... I tried wpa_supplicant by hand, but got driver problems
<CourtJesterG> no its for all lol
<danub_> hold on padi, lemme see if i can dig u up the info
<danub_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danub_> theres some
<padi> JontheEchidna: I tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Atheros which worked sometimes, sometimes not.. very unstable results, not reproducible
<danub_> padi, hold on ill find you the one that worked for me
<danub_> if my FF ever loads...
<padi> danub_: okay, thank you
<danub_> what was the model num again?
<padi> AR5211
<danub_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849845
<danub_> have you seen that yet?
<padi> danub_: no, haven't, but it seems like an unsolved thread.
<danub_> i dont have the same card as you, but i ended up having to download a new driver and compile from source. still looking for the place i got it from
<padi> danub_: you also got an 5xxx card? Yeah, I had some more or less stable results with the ath5k driver
<padi> but more less than more
<lyhana8> Hi, what do i need to convert from flac to ogg with KDE ?
<niggmoo> FUN FACT: Niggers represent only 13% of the U.S. population, but are said to consume 45% of fried chicken from chicken fast food establishments (ie. KFC, Church's, Bojangles)
<vlt_> Hello. I just installed Kubuntu 8.10 and need help connecting to my wifi router. The wireless PCI card is recognized as wifi0 and/or ath0. Where to enter ESSID and passphrase?
<lyhana8> Vlt_: you should've knetworkmanager on the bottom panel.
<sigma> niggmoo: watch your language
<danub_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964836&page=7
<JontheEchidna> jpds, LjL, jussi01: around?
<danub_> this isn't the exact article, but i remember these commands from last night
<danub_> supposedly this fixes all the atheros driver problems
<niggmoo> I went to a nigger funeral a few years ago...damn that list is accurate!!!
<niggmoo> I had to go, the company we worked for made us go and it was an experience like no other...especially when the 3 sheboon sisters jumped on the casket and nearly dumped the body on the floor! Funny as hell!
<niggmoo> One thing missing from the list> When the 'ushers' start dragging fainting niggers to pews to wake them up, THEY TAKE OFF THEIR SHOES AND WAVE IT UNDER THE NOSES TO WAKE THEM UP! I could NOT believe what I was seeing!
<niggmoo> And yep, the 'preacher' cussed from the pulpit and insulted the white people there...said he would make the 'sermon' simple enough for white folks to understand...I flipped the bastard off in front of everyone, even my boss backed me on that one.
<sigma> good stuff:)
<danub_> wow... that happen alot here?
<LjL> only when i'm playing globulation, apparently
<sigma> nope
<JontheEchidna> na, just a troll
<sigma> Jon why did u stop blogging?
<JontheEchidna> nothing really blog-worthy happening lately
<JontheEchidna> there probably will be soon though ;-)
<kpkeerthi> Does multimedia keys work for you in KDE4?
<JontheEchidna> I only have volume keys, but yes, they work
<CTShadow> kpkeerthi: Also for me they work on a Logitech keyboard
<kpkeerthi> How do I set it up? This is on a dell xps m170 laptop. The keys works out of the box in GNOME. I recently switched over to KDE.
<danub_> whats the command to force a reconfig of your ip? ifdown --force eth0?
<vlt_> lyhana8: Ok, I opened it. "Edit connections" -> "New connection" -> "wireless" -> entered ESSID -> "WPA personal" -> entered shared key -> DHCP -> "connect & save".
<vlt_> Ooh, he left ... :/
<vlt_> Any idea why I can't connect to my wireless router?
<danub_> isit hiding the sid?
<sigma> ah i see, so few posts about whats going in kde4.2 svn, wish more devs would blog about it with screenshots. its looking great from what I have seen
<vlt_> danub_: Yes, I entered it manually.
<danub_> beats me then, i still haven't managed to get that to work
<danub_> i hide my home network too. i had to unhide it, connect and save and then i could hide it after that
<padi> Guys from kde: could you write on the kubuntu homepage, that intrepid has an unstable wireless network manager or at least that intrepid is "not quite there yet". Or else, newbies come here all day long with their first impression of linux = very bad..
<DaSkreecH> padi: It's there already
<danub_> padi: gotta look at the HAL
<danub_> :)
<padi> DaSkreecH: okay
<vlt_> danub_: Ok, I'll try to talk to the router admin ... Thanks
<danub_> but thats ok, if we sucker another 100 million into downloading and installing ubuntu, we would have a decent size market share and that would force things to work better :)
<DaSkreecH> Force?
<danub_> hmm... maybe force was a bad woord for that... more people would consider it a priority to make sure things work
<sigma> padi: ive never used the network manager, way easier to just edit the text file (thats basically what network manager configures)
<Tm_T> sigma: actually it does a lot more, but sometimes that's not needed
<sourcemaker> I have a vmare problem: /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_thread_gettime
<sigma> Tm_T: yeah i know, just never seems to work for me, and its not even kde4 yet so more reason to remove it lol
<sigma> on that note does anyone know when konversation is hitting a kde4 version?
<sigma> i know its all over for k3b, ive lost hope of a beta ever coming out - saw some screenshots but after that just silence
<DaSkreecH> sigma: He had a son have some faith :)
<sigma> ah i didnt know that:) well that explains it, but surely theres more than one dev on a project as popular as that one
<CTShadow> hi all, in kde 4.2, are there many improvements compared to kde 4.1? is it worth it to switch? If yes, how?
<CTShadow> sorry, i mean kde 4.1.3 instead of 4.2
<sigma> dont switch
<sigma> its unstable so ul have plenty of breakages
<lario> when I'm installing the 64bit flash, do I have to remove the nspluginwrapper files??
<sigma> if you do you will have to download from svn, and even i dont know how to do that. wait for the betas because there will be kubuntu packages (hopefully)
<DaSkreecH> CTShadow: From 4.1 I wouldn't see why you wouldn't want to update it's all bug fixes
<sigma> oh yeah go to 4.1.3 its just a bugfix, if anything it will solve problems for you
<DaSkreecH> CTShadow: In short ignore everything that sigma said :)
<CTShadow> sigma: thank you, but as far as i can see also 4.1.2 is quite unstable
<sigma> DaSkreecH: he's going to 4.1.3
<sigma> CTShadow: how so?
<DaSkreecH> sigma: That's why I said to ignore everyhting you said
<DaSkreecH> You are talking about 4.2
<DaSkreecH> CTShadow: What breaks?
<CTShadow> DaSkreecH: konqueror for example often crashes
<sigma> i think intrepid is super stable, think I had all but one crash in kontact since installing, and im using amarok 2 beta with no crashes
<DaSkreecH> when?
<sigma> konq is also way more stable, however i use firefox more because of facebook etc
<CTShadow> DaSkreecH: sometimes there even are blank buttons or drop down menus are just blach
<CTShadow> black
<DaSkreecH> CTShadow: Woah
<sigma> thats just cosmetic issues, by crash we mean the app closes without you doing anything
<sigma> report a kde bug though so it can be fixed in 4.2
<DaSkreecH> what video card are you using?
<CTShadow> or just now, i pressed Alt-F12 and then the keyboard didn't work, i had to click the k-menu, then it worked again
<DaSkreecH> Yeah that all sounds like kwin stuf
<CTShadow> also this kind-of-dashboard didnt show up when pressing Alt-F12
<DaSkreecH> Ctrl+F12
<CTShadow> kind-of-dashboard = plasma right?
<CTShadow> sorry i meant Ctrl-F12
<alexmart> Hi guys, can somebody give me the menu.lst entry for a fresh install of kubuntu 8.10 ?
<CTShadow> DaSkreecH: i am using a GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
<CTShadow> DaSkreecH: nvidia driver version 177.80
<DaSkreecH> update the driver I think there is a newer one came out tow days ago
<byron_> lll
<Guest11487> jk
<sigma> well im on a 7600GT, no major issues here, some stuff a tad bit slow but nv's drivers are not that great at the moment for kde4, the 180 release should fix it
<byron_> jajaja
<Guest11487> gdsgsdg
<CTShadow> DaSkreecH: k, thx, i ll try that, how should i do that?
<DaSkreecH> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sigma> byron_: are u ok
<DaSkreecH> Or hit nvidia's site
<sigma> Guest11487: whats up?
<sigma> installing the nvidia drivers from source is really dodgy!
<maxbaldwin> how do I upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04.1?
<JontheEchidna> maxbaldwin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<maxbaldwin> thanks, JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> yw
<alas> Kann mich jemand sehen
<JontheEchidna> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<alas> jo !de
<Gelon> Hi there
<maxbaldwin> Hello Gelon.
<Gelon> i was wondering something
<maxbaldwin> What could that be?
<Gelon> are you able to view your linux partition (on which i want to install Kubuntu) from out Windows XP
<Gelon> and copy/edit files on it
<DaSkreecH> Gelon: In theory yes
<Gelon> in theory....
<JontheEchidna> Gelon: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<JontheEchidna> install that and the drives should integrate seamlessly
<Gelon> and is it correct to acces XP drive from out Kubuntu (after installing some packages)?
<DaSkreecH> Gelon: Should be able to do so out of the box
<Gelon> great
<Gelon> than i will start on reinstalling my complete system :p
<Gelon> thnx
<nico__> ghg
<Dragonath> kde4 :(
<lordofthepigs> Hello, how can i disable the system bell in KDE 3.5?
<lordofthepigs> Any idea? This constant beeping in konsole is slowly driving me crazy...
<strN00B> does Ubuntu understand NSTF file systems?
<Sir_Captain> i was having problems with my computer being slow while using kwin as my window manager.  so i was trying a bunch of different kinds and came across e16 (kde).  it looks very simiar to kwin, but it seems to run much faster for me.  anybody know why?
<maxbaldwin> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Sir_Captain> maxbaldwin: is that directed towards me?
<maxbaldwin> No. For me.
<maxbaldwin> :)
<Sir_Captain> maxbaldwin: rgr
<lordofthepigs> strN00B: Yes, though the ntfs-3g project
<strN00B> lordofthepigs: i dont want to execute anything on the NTFS, i just want it as a storage drive for files
<strN00B> lordofthepigs, would i still need NTFS-3g?
<lordofthepigs> Yeah, that's what I've been doing for a few months now, so I can share the files between Windows and kubuntu without troubles on all my dual boot machines.
<lordofthepigs> strN00B: you don't need to do anything special, its in ubuntu by default since 7.10 IIRC
<strN00B> Ok thanks!
<lordofthepigs> you might need to edit your fstab to mount the NTFS partition at ubuntu startup though
<sourcemaker__>  is there a tutorial for virtualbox host only?
<sourcemaker__>  I am crashing for this fuc... install since 3 hours... damm
<andi_> how can i extract anything with the program 7zip?
<andi_> what have i to write in the terminal
<jussi01> andi_: try: man 7zip
<gmarzioz> sb live problem
<andi_> yes i tried this, but I not very good in english, and I dind't understood it what to do.... I wrote "man 7z"...
<gmarzioz> jack is not work whit aplay -Dhw:1 -c6 test.wav, only. -c2
<gmarzioz> my disto is kubuntu 8.04 and my card is SB live! 5.1 surround card with 24 bit
<gmarzioz> help
<jussi01> andi_: what is your native language?
<andi_> german
<jussi01> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<andi_> oh thx
<jussi01> andi_: so join the german channel, they are quite active there :)
<gmarzioz> ehi
<DarkriftX> oh *@&$
<DarkriftX> i jsut ran sudo rm *  in the wrong directory
<DarkriftX> ~
<woody86> is there a way to get rid of the residual config packages like you can in Gnome?
<DarkriftX> good thign i left off the -R
<gmarzioz> sb live problem
<gmarzioz>  jack is not work whit aplay -Dhw:1 -c6 test.wav, only. -c2
<gmarzioz> my disto is kubuntu 8.04 and my card is SB live! 5.1 surround card with 24 bit
<gmarzioz>  help
#kubuntu 2008-11-22
<sourcemaker> with kubuntu 8.10 my host-only connection is not working
<sourcemaker> everthink is configured right I think... but there is no connection inside the guest
<woody86> how can I get rid of the black background on conky?
<TheWood1978> can anyone tell me how to check whats mounted to where please?
<TheWood1978> jeez so many peeps here and not one talking wow
<nick77> i am not talking because i do not want to interfere with the serious business
<woody86> why aren't my settings being saved? I have to readjust a lot of the settings for different apps, and I keep having to add a clock to my panel everytime I restart my comp?
<jandry> hola
<burn_> what wrong with this new ati radeon drivers and ati catalyst, on 8.04 hardy drivers worked fine, unitl newest version of ati catalyst, i install them and cannot run ati catalyst contrl center, and when i choos propriatry drivers from system setting and restart the comp i get the message drivers 8.556 allready installed on this kernex, and i need to use xfix to restore to default so i can run again kde
<burn_> but can not rune ati catalyst control centar
<fireball> hey there, having trouble with mount permissions on cd drive after sudo disaster, please help
<fireball> [  232.894360] UDF-fs: No fileset found
<fireball> [  401.381995] UDF-fs: No fileset found
<paz> #ubuntu-br
<mrksbrd> what would cause bootup not to contunue unless holding down a key on keyboard?
<fireball> hello?
<pteague> hal is not detecting my usb stick
<mrksbrd> what would cause bootup not to contunue on 8.10 unless holding down a key on keyboard?
<fireball> hey mrk, where s everybody?
<fireball> have you tried recovery mode?
<mrksbrd> dunno....was wondering that myself
<paz> what is a very good?  DreaMule for Linux 3.1 or aMule 2.2.2
<mrksbrd> haven't tried revovery mode, my prob starts from initial install
<fireball> sounds like meybe graphics driver? I'm no xpert
<mrksbrd> maybe, they said there are a few glitches w/ nvidia cards
<fireball> truth. You need to have the unrestricted repositories marked
<fireball> or try the "envy" package
<mrksbrd> already done
<fireball> including envy?
<mrksbrd> not envy yet
<mrksbrd> forgot about that one
<fireball> good automatic stuff for ati and nvidia, but once its set, only use that to change graphics configuration
<fireball> not system settings, they clash a little in the xconfig file
<mrksbrd> yea i used it b4, and had that prob
<mrksbrd> fireball: do u use 8.10?
<fireball> yes
<mrksbrd> how do you arrange icons on desktop now?
<fireball> i think
<fireball> windows style. . .don't hate me
<mrksbrd> doesn't appear to be a simple right click anymore
<fireball> huh?
<mrksbrd> in 8.04, all u needed to do is righ click, menu would pop up....select icons...by name.....and thats it
<fireball> i think you've ost me, but i'm a little slow lately
<mrksbrd> lol....what i'm trying to do is arrange icons on desktop by name
<patch_> hey room
<patch_> I just installed 8.10   can someone help me by telling me what programs I should install as a start? I mean I know i need to install firefox and thunderbird, but ne1 else have recommendations?
<patch87_> is any one here able to answer my question?
<bazhang> check the package manager
<bazhang> No one knows what you need/want
<patch87_> oh i see what your sayin... well... i would like to customize the theme to something better.. what would i use for that? emerald?
<bazhang> kde-look.org for themes
<patch87_> ok.. thanks. im used to Gnome so what about for IM? is Kopete ok or is pidgin or something like that better?
<bazhang> gnome apps work fine in kde, or you can check in the package manager for the kde equivalents; best to try them out to see what fits you best
<patch87_> ok.. thanks..  ill see what i can dig up
<mot_> anybody had any trouble playing newer movies in 8.10?
<mot_> i have all of the right packages and watch dvds all the time
<mot_> but my players complain about libdvdcss (definitely there) with certain newer movies
<mot_> had the same problem last weekend with 'leatherheads' and i googled it and it appears newere dvds are using a diff. encryption schemata
<mot_> same problem now with 'just add water' -- anybody else figure out a way around this year?
<mot_> or is there a development version of libdvdcss that perhaps fixes this?
<mot_> huh now i can't play any dvds. shit
<Werenerd> you guys ever have one of those days when you just feel like Linux can do anything?
<raju> hello ppl
<concernedcitizen> hi guys i've upgraded to interprid
<concernedcitizen> and I hate kde 4 :(
<Konde> hola
<concernedcitizen> is there anyway to disable all the flashy stuff
<jabrroa> uuuse ubuntu :)
<Konde> uy
<Konde> I speak spanish
 * ezeql Nena Juguetona por Miguel Conejito Alejandro [02:10m/128kbps/44kHz]
<ubuntu_> hey
<mr---t-> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jabrroa> hehe those bots crack me up
<jabrroa> !hell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hell
<jabrroa> hehe :)
<ubuntu_> (*)
<Konde> ubottu: Ok, thanks!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ok, thanks!!!
<jabrroa> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<jabrroa> hahaha
<jabrroa> haha
<ubuntu_> any one der
<concernedcitizen> anyone?
<ubuntu_> ya
<jabrroa> nope
<ubuntu_> hey u
<binMonkey> !birthing no babies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<binMonkey> !birthingnobabies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stdin> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<binMonkey> dang.
<binMonkey> concernedcitizen: look in settings.  you can disable desktop effects.  it's still pretty disco-y, though.
<snarkster> has anyone else been having the share folder thing crash when trying to add a share?
<snarkster> listne to those crickets
<Lindows1> okay, so I have kubuntu 8.1 mostly work, except, when I log in, it asks for ksudo for every single thing that loads...
<Lindows1> how do I fix that?
<groms> Hi. what are ide harddisks in kubuntu's livecd?
<Lindows1> I think /dev/sda?
<groms> Lindows1: were you previously running anything as root? it will load kdesu if you are resuming a previous session in that case.
<groms> no i don't have any sd* or hd* devices
<groms> oh wait i do have sda.
<david> how do you activate restricted drivers in 4.1?
<Lindows1> I was running as root
<Lindows1> how do I change the permissions back?
<groms> hm thought udev used hd* for ide
<groms> oh well thx
<groms> Lindows1: I don't think you do... just run a default session or load those programs either through kde's gui or from a terminal as your regular user.
<draik> Does anyone else here get an error with Kopete when trying to use the Yahoo messenger? "Error message: 1 - name lookup has failed"
<tuanpham> hi all
<tuanpham> a question for new day
<Lindows1> I have to say, 8.1 was the worst release ever
<groms> also, i haven't used sudo... is there a way to get a pseudo-root user at least to prevent typing sudo a thousand times?
<Lindows1> broke just about everything
<groms> I'm really just installing gentoo.
<Lindows1> su
<tuanpham> does anybody know that the percentage of User use UBUNTU and KUBUNTU ?
<Lindows1> su, password, then you're good
<Lindows1> then I think exit when you're done
<Lindows1> there is also gsu for groups
<Lindows1> gsu <group> then password
<buggnout> can anyone tell me how to activate restricted drivers in 4.1?
<Lindows1> under applications->system->hardware drivers
<Lindows1> then select the one you want to use
<groms> restricted drivers?
<Lindows1> the other option is going through the vendor
<Lindows1> i screwed my last installation trying to install 177.82 nvidia drivers
<Lindows1> dont recommend it
<Lindows1> xorg sucks
<Lindows1> xorg sucks...really bad
<buggnout> thnx!!
<buggnout> out
<groms> for nvidia, yes. Installing them shouldn't destroy anything though.
<Lindows1> basically, I think it was a ton of problems
<Lindows1> I upgraded from 8.04
<Lindows1> it screwed up vtune, emerald started eating my cpu through xorg
<Lindows1> 177.83 drivers screwed up more things
<Lindows1> finally just did a clean install
<Lindows1> then the kubuntu, the first package update, black screen
<Lindows1> so back to messing with xorg.conf
<Lindows1> they didn't test this with people who have SLI
<groms> generally if you generate a default xorg.conf it usually just works out of the box.
<groms> X --config
<Lindows1> didn't for me, I had to specify busid
<Lindows1> otherwise it cant find my graphics card, since I have two
<groms> ah
<buggnout> it won't activate driver
<Lindows1> using kubuntu 8.1?
<ptl> 8.1 doesn't exist
<ptl> 8.10 is more like it :)
<Lindows1> heh
<Lindows1> does it give an error message when you try to activate the restricted driver?
<draik> ptl: What's the diff?
<buggnout> 8.10 installed thru win for friend and says the driver needs to be activated...try to activate and it doesn't do anything
<buggnout> nvidia btw
<buggnout> no error mssg
<Lindows1> if it shows up "green" and says "activate" should be good, you have to reboot though after you activate it
<Lindows1> otherwise, you'll have to look through your xorg.conf file
<buggnout> it won't show up green
<Lindows1> open a console and type in "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<buggnout> i thought xorg.conf was diff in 4.1?
<buggnout> what does 'less' do?
<Lindows1> well, under section "device" for the video device, it should say Driver "nvidia"
<Lindows1> lets you read the file
<Lindows1> read only
<buggnout> aah
<buggnout> k
<buggnout> brb
<buggnout> ection "Device"
<buggnout>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
<buggnout> EndSection
<buggnout> Section "Monitor"
<buggnout>         Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
<buggnout> EndSection
<buggnout> Section "Screen"
<buggnout>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<buggnout>         Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
<buggnout>         Device          "Configured Video Device"
<buggnout> EndSection
<buggnout> (END)
<buggnout> nada
<buggnout> any ideas?
<Lindows1> under: Identifier "Configured Video Device" add: Driver "nvidia"
<Lindows1> sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf I think is what kde uses
<buggnout> yup brb
<solid_liq> ping
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<solid_liq> :D
<Lindows1> where the heck is cdrom0, I thought it was jsut /dev/cdrom0 ?
<nick77>  say /media/cdrom ?
<Lindows1> i found it, umount /dev/cdrom worked
<Lindows1> auto mount is nice, except it doesn't use the unhide option
<Lindows1> yes everyone, I am addicted to WoW
<Lindows1> I swore I wouldn't buy the expansion, but I did...
<Lindows1> and DK's are OP
<woody86> anyone know why Kubuntu won't save most of my settings? I have to add my clock to the panel everytime I restart, and some other window settings are off
<msierks> what program is used to automount cd/dvd and usb storage devices ??? is it ivman or what ?
<groms> msierks: its probably udev. you'd need to write a rule to do it possibly, and have the device in your /etc/fstab
<msierks> well when the device is in my fstab it is always mounted odly even though a disc is not in the drive
<groms> you have auto as a paramater?>
<msierks> yes
<woody86> anyone know how I can automatcally log into KDE when my comp starts?
<orlando> hola
<orlando> me pueden ayudar con algo
<orlando> soy nuevo en kubuntu
<orlando> que por cierto me gusta mucho
<orlando> pero no se como descargar con el ktorrent
<CourtJesterG> ok if i wanted to rrremove all java i downloaded through the terminal how would i remove them the rm command only rremoves a file or directory i want to remove complete packages so any files put anywhere else are deleted aas well
<CourtJesterG> i used the terminal to install all packages
<CourtJesterG> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<CourtJesterG> no doesn't say
<CourtJesterG> everyone must be dead
<CourtJesterG> i could always do another clean install didn't add much  been tripping with a gum eraserr in hand and b 100 complex inside me odd very odd
<CourtJesterG> scrrew it
<ubuntu_> ya
<ubuntu_> please help me
<ubuntu_> any one
<ari_stress> hi hi, wazzup? :)
<ubuntu_> ya
<ubuntu_> can u help me
<ubuntu_> ???
<ari_stress> what's the problem
<thomas_> argh
<thomas_> does anyone know why knetworkmanager keeps disconnecting my EVDO?
<ari_stress> ah
<ari_stress> yes, same with me
<ari_stress> i move to gnome temporarily now
<thomas_> I used it perfect for like a week or more
<thomas_> It was perfection
<ubuntu_> i have connected internet nut i m not able to get the pages
<ubuntu_> but*
<ubuntu_> the connection is active
<ubuntu_> i connected using gprs
<nintendork32> what are the reqirements for kubuntu?
<nintendork32> well how much ram
<nintendork32> nvm
<nintendork32> found it
<nintendork32> i guess ill go with Xubuntu
<thomas3> argh
<thomas3> going back to gnome now.....
<prometheus77> really?
<binMonkey> hi.  i have qwest's 7Mbps package.  my wireless laptop will download at about 150 - 175 Kbps.  i'm not getting near the 7Mbps am i?  is that expected with a wireless connection?
<sigma> how do i test a microphone in kubuntu?
<ptl> sigma: open the volume control, set 'capture' on your microphone, then use a program that recods using alsa
<woody86> anyone know why kubuntu won't save some of my settings when I restart it? Like apps in the panels, and some window settings?
<carutsu> hi anyone, how do I install gnash for konqueror?
<carutsu> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<carutsu> !knash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knash
<sigma> ptl: my volume control shows capture under the cd icon and i can't tick or un-tick it. tried using alsamixer and it wont let me change the mic volume:(
<ubuntu> can any one help me
<ubuntu> my browser is not showing pages
<ptl> sigma: add your user to the audio, pulse, pulse-rt and pulse-access groups
<carutsu> hm, weird installing klash doesn't install gnash
<sigma> ptl: only got the audio group, should i now logout and back in?
<sigma> any idea why krecordmydesktop doesnt have any sound?:(
<jabrroa> hey whats this channel's host? trying to log on on my psp :)
<sigma> irc.ubuntu.com i think
<jabrroa> thank you :)
<carutsu> how to install klash anyone?
<maxbaldwin> carutsy: sudo apt-get install klash?
<JediatNight> are there any developrs for Kbubuntu here?
<jabrroa> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jabrroa> hehe
<jabrroa> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<jabrroa> hehe
<jabrroa> !mexicans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mexicans
<jabrroa> haha
<jabrroa> inm so bored :\
<alonea> ok, used to I could right click an archive and do extract all. dont have it. I could also right click .deb files and install them. also gone. what packages do i need?
<ratadel17_> hola
<Lindows> how do you change the windows in kde so you can type out the path? like /whatever/whatever
<Lindows> nvm
<MHz128> The default INSTALL icon on the live kubuntu desktop keeps crashing! Anyone heard of any install problems?
<Lindows> okay, if you haven't yet and you are using kubuntu 8.10, and nvidia, I HIGHLY recommend installing the 180.08 beta drivers
<Lindows> fixed a ton of problems
<SkitleLinux18> hey everyone
<SkitleLinux18> i just got a qucik question
<Lindows> shoot
<Lindows> I doubt I know the answer =)
<jabrroa> what is it?
<SkitleLinux18> I have Kubuntu 8.04. i installed a sound card, and everything works great. I boosted the volume in Kmix. however, things still aren't as loud as i want them
<SkitleLinux18> is there a way to boost the sound in linux beyond the limits of kmix?
<Lindows> not that I know of
<jabrroa> hmmmm
<jabrroa> idk bro
<SkitleLinux18> ok
<SkitleLinux18> thanks anyways, guys!
<jabrroa> sorry man'
<concernedcitizen> anybody managed to get chinese input
<jabrroa> ??
<giuseppe> Hi, how can I set default media player in my ubuntu?
<giuseppe_> Hi, how can I set default media player in my ubuntu?
<giuseppe_> i.e I want to use VLC for video and audacious for audio
<giuseppe_> by default
<giuseppe_> anyone can help me?
<jabrroa> use amarok
<jabrroa> better :)
<jabrroa> and no idk
<jabrroa> miine does automatically
<giuseppe_> I prefer audacious it's faster...
<giuseppe_> so do you know how can I change default set up?
<jabrroa> well i have a amd quad core with 16 gbbbb of ram and two ati HD 4870's so im all set for speed :)
<jabrroa> nope mine was already set
<giuseppe_> anyone?
<Dragonath> what version of kde are you using?
<giuseppe_> I have ubuntu 8.04
<giuseppe_> with gnome desktop
<Dragonath> well this is the kubuntu channel, I'm afraid that I really don't know how to change these settings in GNOME
<jabrroa> haha could have mentioned that
<giuseppe_> jabrroa: do you know in kde?
<giuseppe_> jabrroa: probably is similar
<Dragonath> some programs such as the firefox browser store their list of programs to open files with in their own configuration settings
<Jabrroa_BBL> yea right click on audio file and hit open with
<giuseppe_> ok thanks
<Jabrroa_BBL> and it should stay that way cuz mine is right now :)
<Dragonath> do you have kde4?
<laureline> hi !
<laureline> is there anybody ?
<Aradiv> yes
<Aradiv> ?
<laureline> I need help
<laureline> SO
<Aradiv> k
<laureline> I installed Kubuntu on my pc which has 2 HDD
<Aradiv> k
<laureline> on the second one, I have windows datas
<laureline> and I want to keep them
<laureline> but I don't know how can I install my second disk
<laureline> can you help me ?
<Dragonath> what version of ubuntu did you install?
<laureline> I don't know, It must be on of the latest.. how can I know?
<Dragonath> tbh I don't know :P
<gdoron> Hi
<gdoron> I think you can check your version if you go to system>about ubuntu
<laureline> okay...
<Dragonath> anyways, laureline, if you open konqueror or dolphin, on the left there should be a network tab
<Dragonath> if you go there do you see your missing hard drive?
<Aradiv> uname -r
<milos_> or lsb_release -a
<gdoron> Oh thanks Aradiv and milos_ i was confused with ubuntu
<Aradiv> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde
<Dragonath> lsb_release it is
<gdoron> Yep
<Dragonath> right, does anyone know a theme for kde4 that hasn't got the vista glassy look all over it?
<Dragonath> and doesn't look like macos
<milos_> laureline: what's the problem? you can't see second hdd from kubuntu?
<gdoron> not really but I think you can turn it off in system settings
<laureline> I cant go on it, because there's windows datas on it and I don't want to format it
<laureline> And i'm a newbie with kubuntu ;)
<Dragonath> ubuntu can read windows hard drives
<Dragonath> it can even write on them without messing things up
<Dragonath> and I am pretty sure that kubuntu will ask you before it formats anything
<laureline> Yeah, but now, it doesn't
<milos_> laureline: you don't need to format anything
<laureline> Ok so what can I do ?
<Dragonath> do you see the hard drive in konqueror/dolphin?
<laureline> Actually, I found something in the advanced system menu, and I thought that my pc needed to be reboot. So it is rebooting, but I don't know why, it takes a really long time... so Im waitin...
<Dragonath> btw how can I edit the login manager settings? there's no administrator mode button like there was in kde3
<Dragonath> laureline, ubuntu usually just tells you that you have to reboot, it doesn't start the process itself, so you just have to start it yourself
<Dragonath> or did you already do that?
<milos_> Dragonath: when click on System Settings/ select advanced tab
<Dragonath> I'm already there milos_
<laureline> Yep, on my PC (Im talking to you with my laptop ;))
<Dragonath> laureline: and it's not rebooting?
<milos_> Dragonath: what do you want to change?
<courtjesterg> i just did aa fresh reinstall ccaause i can anyway i keep noticeing everytime i do the installation there is a ? mark during install on the black screen it questions it self is it a kerrnel bug amd 76 or something like that with cdrom maybe this is why my cd rewrite doesn't read disks anymore
<laureline> It rebooted, and there isn't my second HDD
<courtjesterg> also wherre can i find out the differeent file formats and which one is best i know i don't have fat 16 or 32 i have the ext3 file system
<Dragonath> milos_: the login manager background image, I know I need to be root to do that, but there doesn't seem to be a way to go root unless I start the system settings app with kdesu
<courtjesterg> but there was other options xfs jfs and such and another one
<laureline> So In the advanced system menu, I clicked on disks and system files
<laureline> and there's only my first HDD
<courtjesterg> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<milos_> Dragonath: hm, it asks me to enter pass to go in login manager
<laureline> is it normal ?
<courtjesterg> !xfs
<ubottu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<courtjesterg> !jxf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jxf
<Dragonath> milos_: it just shows me the settings but they're all greyed out
<courtjesterg> !jfx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfx
<courtjesterg> !journaling
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about journaling
<courtjesterg> !filesystem
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<milos_> laureline: how much MB do you have on second hdd
<Dragonath> courtjesterg: what is your problem exactly?
<milos_> Dragonath: everything is ok at me. The do it with kdesu
<laureline> MB ?
<laureline> 140
<Dragonath> milos_: what's the command for system settings?
<milos_> Dragonath: systemsettings
<Dragonath> ok
<milos_> laureline: df -h
<milos_> laureline: paste it in pastebin and put link here
<courtjesterg> wanting to research the diffeereent filesystems when you chose manule instead of default during set up
<courtjesterg> Also keep noticeing on the black screen during install it questions if something is a kerrnal bug
<courtjesterg> amd760 someting rom
<laureline> I cant, Im not on the right pc
<laureline> Ok, Im gonna try something...
<laureline> I'll come back in a few minutes
<Dragonath> milos_: kdesu systemsettings results in a totally different system settings dialog :) I'm pretty sure I am configuring kde3 there
<Dragonath> after installing kde4 my computer is a mess
<milos_> laureline:  you must try this on pc. Ok
<milos_> Dragonath: what ver. you are running?
<Dragonath> 8.04
<courtjesterg> the only thing wrong with kde4 is i can't get my cd/rewrite to read anymore once it showed up as a faulty drive in the beginning didn't even show the driv k3b doesn't see the drive but everything else dows
<courtjesterg> ohh and still think the firefox build is actually off of sea monkey
<milos_> yup, mixing 3 and kde4 can be problem
<woody86> what's a good voip softphone to use in Kubuntu?
<Dragonath> well is there a howto for migrating from kde3 to kde4?
<milos_> Dragonath: you should upgrade to 8.10
<Dragonath> probably
<courtjesterg> i have 8.10
<Dragonath> I can use kde3 apps in kde4 right?
<milos_> yup
<milos_> probably
<milos_> didn't try
<milos_> i'm new to kubuntu
<Dragonath> hmm I like the fact that I have a LTS release
<milos_> well if you want very stable sistem, forget kde4
<Dragonath> it's not stable?
<milos_> it is pretty stable but...
<koperton> heya guys i have a problem with konqueror i want disable this message
<koperton> konqueror You're about to transfer the following files from your local computer to the Internet.
<courtjesterg> lol
<koperton> well i can't upload to mediafire
<koperton> with konqueror
<courtjesterg> your haardrive  online all fun
<milos_> 3.5 is rock solid stable.
<Dragonath> oh well
<koperton> courtjesterg: i use konqueror like web browser and so what's the problem
<courtjesterg> lets make a virus with amor using the cat to infect windows ppl be like how i get the cat off my screen lol
<courtjesterg> i can't seem to fugire out how to use konquoer as a web browser to display everything i use myspace for testing flash and java and the myspace app yoville which i can't get past the start menu even with firefox
<Dragonath> you need to install the flash plugin
<courtjesterg> i did
<courtjesterg> non free
<koperton> i use konquero because is prettu fast and light
<koperton> pretty
<courtjesterg> so yeah fusstrated in the fact i dunno why its not going past the yoville start screen konquerro just hangs at the load screen for that yoville app on myspace and face book check it out see if you can tthen tell me what plugins you using cause i tryed all java and the flash
<koperton> mouhahha i have every silly plug in
<koperton> :D
<koperton> and konqui rocks
<heinkel_111> how do I configure konversation to open http://something.somedomain url's in konqueror instead of firefox?
<courtjesterg> wow look up this file system ReiserFS we can use it but thats not why its interesting lol
<courtjesterg> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReiserFS
<koperton> heinkel_111: go in the settings man
<heinkel_111> it is cpunterintuitive not to use konqueror as default in kubuntu!
<heinkel_111> koperton: I have been there, can you show me where?
<heinkel_111> it is not that easy!
<koperton> heinkel_111: have you kde3.5 or 4
<heinkel_111> 4
<heinkel_111> but konversation runs 3.5.9
<heinkel_111> sorry
<koperton> heinkel_111: mm just a second
<heinkel_111> 3.5.10
<heinkel_111> I am on standard kubuntu 8.10
<koperton> standard kubuntu has kde4
<heinkel_111> koperton: but konversation doesnt ;)
<heinkel_111> like a lot of other programs it is not updated to kde4
<koperton> i think on kde4 there is not kcontrol right?
<koperton> open a terminal and type
<koperton> kcontrol
<heinkel_111> so 8.10 has some way of running 3.5.10 in the background of kde4
<heinkel_111> koperton: "which kcontrol" returns nothing, so yes, no kcontrol here i guess
<koperton> ah
<guren> systemsettings
<courtjesterg> 2 days before the filesystem was introduced the autor killed his wife
<dwidmann> heinkel_111: kde 3's kdelibs are installed so the few applications which haven't been ported  can still be run.
<courtjesterg> author
<courtjesterg> that file system is cursed
<courtjesterg> it must of driven him nutes coding so when he was done whacked his wife
<Dragonath> courtjesterg: this channel is for help and support, #kubuntu-offtopic is for talk that doesn't fit here
<heinkel_111> dwidmann: I have noticed it is quite a few that i run regularily (amarok, konversation, digikam, ++)
<dwidmann> heinkel_111: yeah, and all of those are in progress
<heinkel_111> dwidmann: but how do I manipulate kde3 konversation to open new links with kde4 konqueror then
<courtjesterg> i hear off topic all the time and this is on topic thankyou it interesting support on the different file systems you can install kubutu on
<heinkel_111> dwidmann: I think that must be the little problem here
<dwidmann> heinkel_111: amarok is at beta 3 ... there has been a beta or 2 for digikam ... not sure about konversation yet
<koperton> heinkel_111: http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=setwebrowserpf5.jpg
<courtjesterg> how come amor doesn't display any tips even after setting them
<heinkel_111> dwidmann, koperton: when I manipulate system settings here (in kde4) , the kde3 applications are nonresponsive, right?
<courtjesterg> it shows up blank
<dwidmann> heinkel_111: probably
<koperton> heinkel_111: mm i dunno i have used only for some weeks kde4 and if in this silly releease ffmpeg wasn't fucked i would used
<koperton> now i am still on kde3.5
<heinkel_111> koperton: thank you, I already did that - configured it to open http url's with /usr/bin/konqueror
<koperton> :)
<dwidmann> koperton: what's wrong with ffmpeg?
<koperton> bah they have changed codec's name
<dwidmann> koperton: eh? which ones?
<heinkel_111> koperton, dwidmann...thanks for helping, I give up for now!
<koperton> and there is some problem even if you turn medibuntu on and installl ffmpeg and other packages
<koperton> heinkel_111: try with konqueror
<koperton> instead of /usr/bin/etct
<koperton> dwidmann:  aac-----> libfaac
<koperton> xvid ----->libxvid
<dwidmann> heinkel_111: I know h.264 wasn't playing back in any of the multimedia apps in intrepid ... so I had to compile my own mplayer and vlc ....
<koperton> h264------>libx264
<koperton> bah dwidmanni have made nwc damn and every time i have some issue with ffmpeg
<koperton> nwc it's my application http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/NWC?content=91817
<nintendork32> hi i am running ubuntu 8.10 and would like to get kde 3, kde 4 crashes, on it
<courtjesterg> aanybody know how i can get the full functions back into my logitech keyboard example hit the caps key it show on screen enable i don't have lights and my other keys on my boaard
<dwidmann> nintendork32: you'll either have to look for a third party repository, downgrade to 8.04, or compile from source
<nintendork32> nvm i found a thread :D
<dwidmann> nintendork32: (I personally chose option 3)
<nintendork32> where would that be?
<nintendork32> kubuntu or kde's site?
<dwidmann> ", or compile from source" ... and that would be from kde's site
<nintendork32> dwidmann, what 3.5x version should i get
<nintendork32> 3.5.10?
<dwidmann> nintendork32: take your pick .. 3.5.10 will probably prove easiest to build
<nintendork32> dwidmann, does QT come with ubuntu
<dwidmann> nintendork32: yeah
<nintendork32> ok
<nintendork32> you use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<dwidmann> nintendork32: it won't matter, but I use Kubuntu :)
<nintendork32> is there debs any where? this is taking too long
<dwidmann> nintendork32: hmm, never said it would be instant ...
<nintendork32> i know
<nintendork32> id rather go that way anyway
<dwidmann> nintendork32: I said the opposite, I said it'd be "compile from source" :P
<nintendork32> http://www.kde.org/download/#v3.5
<nintendork32> uhm...
<nintendork32> look at that
<vlt_> Hello. I installed Kubuntu 8.10. Where has Settings->priners gone?
<vlt_> *printers
<dwidmann> "sudo apt-get install build-essential; sudo apt-get build-dep kdelibs4c2a" should grab a lot of the build dependencies
<dwidmann> vit_: dunno, as an alternative you can go to 'http://localhost:631' in your browser
<dwidmann> nintendork32: for a base kde install, the only packages you would need would be arts, kdelibs, and kdebase (built in that order)
<nintendork32> i just want to find the deb somewhere
<fabio> hi. Asking if it's the right place to signal plasma crashes due to ading twitter widget
<fabio> ?
<Coggz> anyone here used the install to usb stick feature to install another distro to usb?
<dwidmann> fabio: appropriate place to do that would probably be bugs.kde.org
<fabio> Thankyou dwidmann. Must I create an username and passwd?
<fabio> for login to bug page?
<dwidmann> fabio: that, or you might need to do it at kde-apps.org ... depending on if there's a related package on bugs.kde.org (not sure if there is)
<nintendork32> argh
<dwidmann> fabio: to log in to that, yes.
<fabio> Ok... thankyou!!! GRazie.
<nintendork32> anyone know where i can find debs for kde3?
<Coggz> anyone here used the install to usb stick feature to install another distro to usb?
<CourtJesterG> ok i wass upgraadesing my system it all froze on me twice when i did this i decided to go into the grub menu rrrecovery mode i have two different kernels .7 and .8 this isn't normal is it i haven't seen this beforre
<CourtJesterG> upgrading
<CourtJesterG> sscrew it
<toby__> cany anyone help me, i am trying to use xpde but when i log in to a session using xpde none of the shortcuts buttons or anything else for that matter work
<FicaBlok38> hello
<FicaBlok38> how to change style in openoffice 3?
<nintendork32> dwidmann, hehe, kde package comes with konstruct
<FicaBlok38> what i need to get?>
<FicaBlok38> i hate this crystal style
<The> Is there a manual for Kubuntu, to help me get back to the internet while I try the LiveCD?
<goshawk> hi
<goshawk> i've just plugged in my usb multi-card reader and it does not get recognized by inprepid
<goshawk> it worked like a sharm on hardy
<koperton> goshawk: it's the kernel
<goshawk> yes
<koperton> have you old kernel?
<koperton> use it
<goshawk> koperton: i've up to date
<goshawk> intrepid kernel
<goshawk> wait
<goshawk> Linux earth 2.6.27-7-generic #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 19:33:06 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<heinkel_111> linux earth ... is that something?
<tzd> does anyone here know how to sync Kontact with an Xperia X1 please?
<adam> Hi guys!
<Guest62647> I have a problem.  Can I run Google Earth on Linux?
<Adola> I meant, Kubuntu
<bascule> Adola: yes, you can add !medibuntu sources
<Adola> Can you please elaborate?
<bascule> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Adola> Thank you very much!
<bascule> you know the stuff you apt-get install of pull in from adept, there are lists that tel it where and what things are, you can add some, that is one,
<bascule> there is one for wine as well
<bascule> an many other things
<michal__> ...
<michal__> może mi ktoś pomóc w instalacji sterowników grafiki na kubuntu ?
<bascule> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<michal__> dzieki :)
<alberto> hola
<Guest43994> hola hay alguien español
<bascule> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu> Hola
<ubuntu> Algeuin por aqui?
<ubuntu> Hello?
<ubuntu> Is there anyone here?
<bascule> yes
<goshawk> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> Hi
<ubuntu> im spanish, but in kubuntu-es there is nobody
<ubuntu> can u help me to read and Write in NTFs partition by kubuntu?
<goshawk> ubuntu: sudo aptitude install qtparted
<goshawk> then run
<goshawk> sudo qtparted
<goshawk> and you will have a partition magic like environment
<ubuntu> Excuse me, this is my first time in kubuntu, where must I write that?
<goshawk> to format a new ntfs partition
<goshawk> ubuntu: wait. do yo want to Access a existing partition
<goshawk> windows partition
<ubuntu> yeah
<goshawk> or do you want to create one?
<ubuntu> Acces a existing partition
<goshawk> ok open dolphin
<ubuntu> Dolphin?
<goshawk> k menu --> dolphin
<ubuntu> Yeah
<ubuntu> and now?
<goshawk> you should see an icon
<mrksbrd> anyone else having problem while booting into 8.10? I have to hold down a key to continue boot process......any ideas?
<goshawk> is int the left column
<goshawk> there is an hard drive icon
<goshawk> just click on it
<goshawk> and you will access your partition
<ubuntu> There isn hard drive icon
<goshawk> mrksbrd: which key?
<ubuntu> this is a live cd
<mrksbrd> any key on keyboard works
<goshawk> ubuntu: open a terminal and do: cat /etc/fstab
<goshawk> and paste result
<goshawk> mrksbrd: what is the message if you don't do anything?
<danub> anyone in here have truecrypt installed?
<ubuntu> buntu@ubuntu:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<ubuntu> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<ubuntu> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<mrksbrd> just stays there until you hold down any key ....no msg
<goshawk> mrksbrd: when it happens? after grub?
<goshawk> ubuntu: do: sudo df
<goshawk> and paste result
<goshawk> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<goshawk> !pastebin ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin ubuntu
<ubuntu> S.ficheros         Bloques de 1K   Usado    Dispon Uso% Montado en
<mrksbrd> starts @ "kubuntu" progress meter thru secondary progress bar...when it gets to the 8.10 display its fine
<ubuntu> tmpfs                   387844     33788    354056   9% /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile
<ubuntu> tmpfs                   387844     33788    354056   9% /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile
<ubuntu> varrun                  387844        96    387748   1% /var/run
<ubuntu> varlock                 387844         0    387844   0% /var/lock
<ubuntu> udev                    387844        84    387760   1% /dev
<ubuntu> devshm                  387844         0    387844   0% /dev/shm
<ubuntu> tmpfs                   387844       260    387584   1% /tmp
<goshawk> ubuntu: i told you to use pastebin -__-
<ubuntu> Oh, okey, sorry :(
<RurouniJones> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<goshawk> ubuntu: is the hard drive with the ntfs partition connected?
<ubuntu> of course
<goshawk> mrksbrd: sorry
<goshawk> mrksbrd: i don't know...
<ubuntu> i think it isnt mounted
<goshawk> mrksbrd:  but if you install again the kernel it will generate a new initramfs image, a grub entry and all. maybe you should try it
<mrksbrd> goshawk: it starts with "install" thru live cd, alt cd & version upgrade thru adept
<danub> has anyone in here managed to get truecrypt installed on ubuntu 8.10?
<goshawk> ubuntu: give me the output of dmesg
<bascule> in a pastebin ;)
<goshawk> mrksbrd: wait.... are you in a livecd?
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75595/
<goshawk> ubuntu very good :)
<goshawk> this time
<mrksbrd> no running off hdd now
<ubuntu> thanks :D
<mrksbrd> but problem stems from the initial install
<goshawk> ehm...
<goshawk> ubuntu it's of df i want it of dmesg
<goshawk> :P
<goshawk> hih
<ubuntu> i didint understand, sorry XD
<ubuntu> is becouse of iḿ spanish
<ubuntu> so, i must write "df" in the console and give you the output?
<goshawk> mrksbrd: i don't understand your last sentence then.. sorry i'm not a good english speaker
<goshawk> ubuntu: no write dmesg in the console
<goshawk> and give me the output
<goshawk> using pastebin :)
<Novalgina2Fast> hi guys someone now i can see my driver version?
<ubuntu> omg
<ubuntu> too much text, wait
<ubuntu> :-P
<Novalgina2Fast> know*
<bascule> Novalgina2Fast: modinfo <some_module>
<ubuntu> goshawk:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/75597/
<mrksbrd> goshawk: when running install no matter what.... cd .....or any other process of running install I have to hold down "any" key to get it to progress thru it
<mrksbrd> i wonder if it is a bug with laptops in general, because on desktop it runs thru as supposed to
<mrksbrd> was wondering if there was anything to edit to correct problem
<Lindows> this version of ubuntu gave me nothing but problems
<Lindows> ended up having to do a fresh install and even then it was touch and go
<goshawk> mrksbrd: install is when you are installing only so livecd or alternate cd
<mrksbrd> Lindows: same here
<goshawk> do you have the same behaviours
<goshawk> after installing?
<goshawk> i've installed it
<goshawk> and it worked
<goshawk> on my laptop and my production machines
<goshawk> without troubles
<goshawk> ubuntu: you havea 0gb hard drive right?
<goshawk> is it the one with ntfs?
<mrksbrd> goshawk: right.....just saying when I run thru install I have to hold down any key to get it to progress thru install as well, now that it is installed on hdd still has same prob on boot up
<goshawk> mrksbrd: give me the output of /var/log/kern.log
<goshawk> daemon.log
<goshawk> ubuntu: are you here?
<goshawk> ubuntu if your drive is 80gb maxtor with ntfs partition only do these steps:
<goshawk> sudo mkdir /media/hd
<goshawk> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/hd
<mrksbrd> goshawk: saying kdesu command not found
<goshawk> cd /media/hd
<goshawk> mrksbrd: what is the commad you did?
<goshawk> ubuntu: and you will be able to see your hard drive content (hopefully)
<ubuntu> okey
<ubuntu> let me a second
<ubuntu> bash: cd: /media/hd: Permiso denegado
<ubuntu> Do u understand "Permiso denegado"?
<ThomasD> hi, I just installed kubuntu and grub is giving me some problems, I have 5 ata disks and 1 ide, after the installation, when I reboot I get "Error 21:selected disk does not exist", so I unplug all HDDs except the one with linux
<ThomasD> and then i did this
<ThomasD> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<mrksbrd> goshawk: kdesu kate /var/log/kern.log
<ThomasD>  now ofcorse I want to use my other HDDs again, how do I make sure shit doesn't get fucked up again
<ThomasD> I can boot now*
<Lindows> thomasD, try sudo update-grub
<Lindows> might help
<ThomasD> Lindows: I just set grub up manually to get it working
<ubuntu> goshawk:  Are you here?
<mrksbrd> ThomasD: when you did initial install did you specify what was going to be boot partition thru advanced tab?
<ThomasD> mrksbrd: don't remember doing so, but I got it booting now
<ThomasD> mrksbrd: gonna try with other drives attached now
<goshawk> ubuntu yes
<padi> about wpa on 8.10: http://pastebin.com/m40a8cf2d any ideas what that is all about? it associates and then quits again, over and over again.
<goshawk> ubuntu: yes
<goshawk> put sudo
<goshawk> beore
<goshawk> and sorry
<goshawk> but i've to go
<goshawk> see you
<ubuntu> sudo cd ..?
<goshawk> yep
<goshawk> put sudo before each comand
<goshawk> command
<goshawk> se you
<goshawk> bye
<Adola> Can someone please tell me how to update my old 1.4 AMAROK to the newest version?
<mrksbrd> ThomasD: if you are showing more than 1 boot sector on any of the other drives, may be getting confused during boot on which one to load
<mrksbrd> ubuntu: not to run thru everything again, but what are u trying to do?
<mrksbrd> dr_willis: welcome
<mrksbrd> u came in @ just the right time
 * dr_willis runs away
<mrksbrd> lol
<Adola> Hello?
<mrksbrd> have a prob that needs your expertise
<dr_willis> Jello1!
<Adola> Can someone please tell me how to update to the latest Amarok?  I'm running 1.4 now.
<dr_willis> state the nature of the linux emergancy
<ThomasD> mrksbrd: got it working, all drives attached
<ThomasD> thanx anyway :)
<dr_willis> There are some unofficial amarok repositories that might have the latest versions.
<mrksbrd> cool
<Adola> Where might I go about finding them@
<dr_willis> I noticed them by using that 'unofficial' 'ubuntu-tweak' utility that i discoverd by googling around...
<mrksbrd> when booting I have to hold down "any" key on keyboard to finish boot process.....any ideas
<dr_willis> https://launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive
<dr_willis> ppa project web site for amarok.
<Lindows> mrksbrd, boot in recovery mode, see which error you are probably skipping over
<Adola> Thank you gusy!  Always helpful
<dr_willis> use ppa repos at your  own risk. :)
<mrksbrd> ok ....just another note.....this problem stems from initial install....meaning have to hold down any key to even get it to run thru that as well
<dr_willis> mrksbrd,  try any othe linux disrtos befor on that machine?
<mrksbrd> 8.04 is flawless
<oem> hi
<mrksbrd> 3 different installs by 3 different means and same issue
<Lindows> you need to see why
<Lindows> hopefully it spits out an error message and tells you why
<mrksbrd> ok brb
<lukas__> Ahoj, doinstaloval jsem si do poslední verze ubuntu kde4 a dád bych odstranil gnome, našel jsem někde na foru jakýsi postup: sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop , ale tímto způsobem to nejde, shel mi napíše, že tenhle balík nenašel a nic se tedy dít nebude. Víte prosím někdo, jak na to?
<dutch_> just installed Kubuntu 8.10 yesterday...how do I install Adobe flash ?
<Lindows> if you install firefox, I think it comes with it....all I did was install firefox and youtube works, didn't have to do anything
<Lindows> wait, nvm
<Lindows> that was the live cd
<Lindows> one...second
<Lindows> dutch, 32 bit or 64 bit kubuntu?
<dutch_> Lindows, 32 bit
<Lindows> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ might work, get the .deb
<dutch_> Lindows: thanks
<Lindows> got a better answer
<Lindows> flashplugin-nonfree in packages
<Lindows> you can search for it in synaptic
<dutch_> Lindows: what programs do I use to open the install ?
<Lindows> go through synaptic, its the same one
<dutch_> ok, thanks
<ubuntu> Can someone please tell me how to install skype?
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dr_willis> enable medibuntu repos.. install with package manager tool that you perfer...
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mrksbrd> Lindows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75618/
<Nasj> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<dr_willis> there also  the mplayer variants at medibuntu :)
<Nasj> hmhm
<dr_willis> which may have some extra features
<Nasj> I need a media player with i can use a video_ts folder as source
<dr_willis> vlc and mplayer can both do that  - i recall
<dr_willis> I knwo vlc can do it.. im 89.99% sure ive also done it with mplayer
<dr_willis> I can play .vob files in both
<Nasj> hmm
<Nasj> ok
<Nasj> iĺl try vlc then
<dutch> Lindows: thanks...got it working after a re-boot...
<Nasj> i cant get it to work with mplayer
<padi> hey all
<padi> has anyone managed to get firefox as a plugin to konqueror to work?
<padi> I find a lot of tuts but none works
<dr_willis> Ive used both to play dvd.iso files also..
<Adola> Can someone please help me regarding Amarok updating?
<Adola> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-beta-3
<Adola> I followed this link.  And added that repositoryroyroy thing, but it didn't work.
<Adola> Hello?
<Nasj> vlc did the trick
<Nasj> thanks dr willis
<bascule> Adola: did you apt-get update after adding the repo?
<gilrim> Adola, how did it not work? do you find the package?
<bascule> (does adept auto-update after changing sources/repos, I am sure it does)
<bascule> yes
<dutch> in 8.04, I cud right click on the desktop and line up the icons...what happened in 8.10 ?
<rjune_> dutch: kde4 or gnome?
<mpe> gnome
<dutch> kde4
<rjune_> kde4 doesn't have desktop icons like kde3 did
<dutch> I see that...
<Craftsman> народ, хочу поставить новые дрова на видеокарту, а кубунта пишет что нужны права суперюзера
<Craftsman> что делать?
<Craftsman> Help please...i wanna install new drivers for my ati radeon x1950 pro, but kubuntu says that i need superuser rights
<Craftsman> what should i do?
<rjune_> Craftsman: you trying to install via gui or cli?
<Craftsman> oh...
<Craftsman> what are they?)
<Thor> craftsman: gui=graphical interface cli=command line interface
<dr_willis> 'how' are you trying to install these things? package manager? downladed?
<Craftsman> downloaded file
<Craftsman> ati-driver-installer-8-11-x86.x86_64.run
<Craftsman> from official website
<dr_willis> You have tried the versions in the repos/hardware driver tools?
 * dr_willis isent sure of what drivers work with what ati cards.. thers been 'issues' lately with  a lot of the new driver releases
<Craftsman> ok
<Craftsman> but
<Craftsman> how could i use super user?
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<dr_willis> with the proper use of 'sudo' or related commands
<Craftsman> should i enter the passwd?
<dr_willis> in your case you COULD   go to the console, Kill the X session with 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'    then 'run' that installer with 'sudo chmod +x ati-whatever'   'sudo /path/to/ati-whatever.run'
<dr_willis> Theres 3 ways of getting the 'drivers' working.. dependign on what your needs.. and if you NEED the latest drivers or not..
<dr_willis> the .run progarm you downloaded would be the 'last' way i would try
<Craftsman> and what is the first?
<dr_willis> Using that hardware-drivers tool thats in the menus.. and proberly has an icon somewhere in your panels..
<Craftsman> hm...you know...
<dr_willis> or run it from a termianl with .. 'kdesudo jockey-kde
<dr_willis> '
<sourcemaker> I have installed the vmware2 server package... how can I use vmware without WebUI - so that I can see the desktop of my guest ?
<dr_willis> I think its kdeusdo...
<Craftsman> my kubuntu 8.10 often needs reset)
<Craftsman> and i read that new drivers will help with it...
<Craftsman> but i m not sure
<Craftsman> why could it be&
<Craftsman> ?
<dr_willis> are you even using the ati-fglrx drivers.. is the first question...
<gekkoo> where can i find the settings for the kmenu (application launcher)?
<dr_willis>  run  'kdesudo jockey-kde' and see if it says its enabled
<Craftsman> no it isnt enabled
<dr_willis> Then enable it.. :) and hope it works..
<Craftsman> the button dont do anything)
<dr_willis> you did run it with the 'kdesudo jockey-kde'  method?
<Craftsman> yes
<Kovet> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Craftsman> what method should i use?
<Craftsman> чел, бля, ты не русский часом?)
<danub> has anyone mounted a truecrypt volume from the commandline before?
<danub> i am trying to mount a volume via the commandline, but all the examples i have come across dont seem to work for the linux flavor
<maxbaldwin> Hello. I'm trying to play teeworlds/bzflag, and it's not displaying the graphics properly
<maxbaldwin> this is after a fresh reinstall, and it has worked before, same dist, same everything
<maxbaldwin> 'kdesudo jockey-kde' lets me enable and disable my ATI graphics driver, but still to no avail
<maxbaldwin> what's wrong with it?
<jewel> i have problem with my graphics card
<jewel> it's a sis chipset
<jewel> anyone to help me?
<jewel> anyone to help me?
<dr_willis> I know very little about SIS chipsets - other then to avoide them....
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> and from the # of ati questions i see in a day.. i will avoid them in the future also..
<chfwiggum> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jewel> i cant figure out how to get that card working
<dr_willis> !sis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sis
<dr_willis> the forums may have some info on it jewel  -   ive not used a SIS  ever.. that i can rember'
<jewel> should i look at ubuntuforums?
<dr_willis> Why not. :)
<dr_willis> It never hurts to look/read
<jewel> well, moving there!
<dr_willis> I hope they are up.. they were down yeserday
<dr_willis> and asking in #ubuntu helps also. ;)
<dr_willis> check forums while You wait
<tomaz> people, what package I need to install to get rid of this error?  ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found
<chfwiggum> hi all! apt-get ignores several repos while updating-what might be the prob? tia
<dr_willis> !find FindKDE4Internal.cmake
<ubottu> File FindKDE4Internal.cmake found in kdelibs5-dev
<dr_willis> tomaz,  :) isent the bot handy
<chfwiggum> whatabot
<chfwiggum> :)
<dr_willis> <ubottu> File FindKDE4Internal.cmake found in kdelibs5-dev
<tomaz> the bot`s handy ;D
<dr_willis> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<rjune_> LOL
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<ThomasD> whats the name of the restricted driver aplication?
<dr_willis>   'kdesudo jockey-kde'
<ThomasD> thanx
<dr_willis> jockey-kde :)
<tomaz> !find moc
<ubottu> Found: automoc, democracyplayer, libdbd-mock-perl, libeasymock-java, libeasymock-java-doc (and 19 others)
<tomaz> nah...
<tomaz> !find libqt4-devel
<ubottu> Package/file libqt4-devel does not exist in intrepid
<BluesKaj> !libqt4-dev
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libqt4-dev
<BluesKaj> !info libqt4-dev
<ubottu> libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.3-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 5571 kB, installed size 26988 kB
<dutch__> gnome has rythmbox...what's the same for KDE4
<milos_> amarok
<dutch__> milos_: thanks
<sourcemaker> are there known problems with kubuntu 8.10 and vbox using hostinterface?
<ThomasD> I've just installed restricted  nvidia drivers, now I try to start a game (urban terror) the game startst cuz I hear the music, but my screen goes black with a message "input not supported"
<batiste> Hello. Does somebody here have a Nvidia 8800 GS?
<Smygis> Hey under what submenu in what subsecton of what application can i cange so that the taskbar dont show every applicatoin i might have open on every single desktop.
<Smygis> rather than rightklick the panel, thats too easy
<Smygis> Using KDE4
<terranostra> can anybody tell me please how to set up my repository?
<terranostra> please, can anybody help?
<terranostra> hey, anybody here?
<milos_> yeah
<terranostra> can anybody help me to update my repository, PLEASE
<milos_> terranostra: what's the problem?
<terranostra> i cannot install anything
<terranostra> using
<terranostra> sudo apt-get install
<milos_> you did: sudo apt-get update
<terranostra> yes
<terranostra> a lot of paths not found
<milos_> wait sec
<milos_> are you using kde4
<terranostra> how do i find out?
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list terranostra
<milos_> lsb_release -a
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste.ubuntu.com with it
<bazhang> then give us the url
<terranostra> ok
<terranostra> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main
<terranostra> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<terranostra> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security main restricted
<terranostra> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy restricted
<terranostra> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe
<terranostra> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe
<bazhang> not here
<terranostra> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-security universe
<terranostra> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy multiverse
<terranostra> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<terranostra> deb http://ubuntusoftware.info/ edgy all
<bazhang> !paste | terranostra
<ubottu> terranostra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<BluesKaj> terranostra, are you upgrading to Intrepid ? If so you'll need to install Hardy first, then Intrepid, if you're doing a net-install
<Ryunix> is it possible for me to change the name of the primary user on kubuntu ??
<Ryunix> anyone help me out?
<BluesKaj> !user
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<abby87> hello there, could anyone help me know if there is any way to sync my to-do list,kalendar,contacts and stuff between a laptop and a PC ?.Coz i use both and I dont wanna miss on stuff like todo list or friends' birthdays when i'm simply on the desk or laptop.I have a wifi router at home and so both the computers can connect with each other
<janux> dont if such programs had an option to sync, but a "technical" way I think you can do that is copying each ".program_folder" from your home folder from the PC to the laptop
<janux> and so both will have the same info... you can set this as automatically with a cron schedule..
<janux> you know what I mean?..   at least it can be a way..
<janux> maybe the data of such programs are inside .kde/.... in your home folder..
<franck> salut à tous
<RurouniJones> !fr | franck
<ubottu> franck: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<janorcutt> lo ppl
<janorcutt> jimmy in the house
<JackWinter> anyone running 8.10 in a vbox under 8.04 ?  having problem to get the mouseintegration working ?
<stefano> ciao
<stefano> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BooVeMan> hi, some can give me a lead how to do a search+replace to al the files in a folder? I have a folder full of log files which have la flaw which i have to search an replace - so I thought in a shell-script or a program to decompress, correct an compress them again. I heard it should be posible with sed but I can't make it work
<ectospasm> BooVeMan: how much do you know about shell scripting?
<ectospasm> BooVeMan: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html  <- Advanced Bash Scripting Guide
<MachinTrucChose> hi...I have a video that, when I open it in Kaffeine, I get "error: codec package is already installed". mplayer can play it without any issues. How can I make Kaffeine play it properly?
<MachinTrucChose> the video is not a DVD. It's a 50MB avi (don't know what codec)
<ectospasm> MachinTrucChose: I remember seeing a bug about Kaffeine like that, but I don't remember what became of it.  Search ubuntu forums, you'll probably find several hits
<MachinTrucChose> ok, thanks
<BooVeMan> scripting should be fine its more sed which I can#t get to work man won't help that much
<ectospasm> BooVeMan: I hate to say this, but get a good book on sed
<ectospasm> I don't know much about sed
<ectospasm> I usually just use Perl
<ectospasm> mainly because I learned Perl first
<BooVeMan> ectospasm: bad luck for mee - java guy
<patch_> hey guys
<ectospasm> BooVeMan: boo
<BooVeMan> thought here should be a solution without dooint 1h Java programing...
<patch_> im havin some problems with installing dekorator in kde 4.1 any1 have experience in this?
<ectospasm> BooVeMan: http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html  < Intro to Sed
<ectospasm> the nice thing about most common UNIX utilities is that they're very well documented all over the web
<patch_> anybody have experience with dekorator and can help me out in trying to install it?
<ectospasm> not I
<patch_> lol ok.. man this is proving to be a pain. when i extract the tar.bz2 or w/e it is.. then i type ./configure  it says the directory is not found
<ectospasm> are you in the unpacked directory?
<ectospasm> I mean, what's your pwd?
<patch_> lemme try again and see.. i mean im changing to that directory..im trying to install dekorator so hold on lol
<ectospasm> ./configure usually isn't a directory
<ectospasm> patch_: did you read the README that comes with it?  Perhaps there is no configure step
<ectospasm> That's common for a lot of programs
<patch_> ectospasm: im not sure there was a read me but ill check
<ectospasm> patch_: or another question, what directory does it say "is not found"?
<patch_> ./configure
<patch_> patch@Patch-Laptop:~$ cd dekorator-0.4
<patch_> patch@Patch-Laptop:~/dekorator-0.4$ ./configure
<patch_> bash: ./configure: No such file or director
<ectospasm> Heh
<ectospasm> ./configure doesn't exist,
<ectospasm> No configure step perhaps?
<patch_> lol yeah i guess..
<ectospasm> does ls show configure
<ectospasm> ?
<patch_> no.. theres a readme.ORIGINAL which is for the original dekorator.. the README refers you to the original lol
<patch_> theres an Install
<ectospasm> so, read the INSTALL
<ectospasm> You should have done that first
<ectospasm> There probably isn't a configure step
<patch_> im new to this..sry
<ectospasm> Just a make
<ectospasm> No biggie
<ectospasm> even my company doesn't always use the "./configure && make && make install" paradigm
<ectospasm> especially for the drivers we produce
<patch_> who do u work for?
<patch_> if i may ask
<ectospasm> Digium, http://digium.com
<patch_> interesting. it says in install directions to type ./configure lol then make then make install
<gekkoo> where can i find the settings for the kmenu (application launcher)? i want to save my menu items
<ectospasm> must have a broken tarball patch_
<ectospasm> gekkoo: you can usually save that in the menu editor, there's a save icon there
<patch_> i guess.. its a ported one.. so im not suprised.. im trying to find a way to install better looking themes in kde 4.1
<patch_> thats all i want lol
<ectospasm> patch_: good luck
<milos_> patch_: is there autogen.sh maybe?
<gekkoo> ectospasm: i'm looking for the file where all the items are saved
<ectospasm> gekkoo: you mean in ~/.kde?
<gekkoo> ectospasm: yea, and where especially are the menu items stored in?
<ectospasm> gekkoo: they're probably saved in individual .desktop or .launcher files
<gekkoo> ah
<ectospasm> gekkoo: lemme look
<patch_> milos_  no there isnt... i give up.. its prolly not a good port .. ill just wait it out.. and figure out another way to make kde 4.1 look good lol
<ectospasm> they may be saved system wide
<cuznt> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kamikaze> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ectospasm> bah, I always hated ARTS
<ectospasm> gekkoo: this is a hint, nothing more:  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/applications.menu
<gekkoo> ectospasm: i see
<gekkoo> found it in ~/.config/menus strange location :-\
<ectospasm> gekkoo: why do you say it's strange?  Just because you didn't expect to look there?  .config is unnatural?
<gekkoo> i'd expect ~/.kde/share/config rather, because all kde configs are stored there
<ectospasm> I guess that is weird
<snarkster> what happened to the network file wizard?
<snarkster> has it been replaced with add to places?
<ikazmi> hi all
<ectospasm> ikazmi: are you running as root?
<ikazmi> yup
<ectospasm> not very smart
<ectospasm> someone could compromise your IRC client, and they'd have control over your entire system
<ectospasm> I wouldn't trust even Open Source code that much.
<OxDeadC0de> Yay, last night my windows xp was rootkitted for the second time! Never happens with linux for me...
<ikazmi> man
<ikazmi> i hate doin that sudo bash over n over
<ectospasm> ikazmi: so do sudo -i
<ectospasm> not difficult
<ectospasm> but that still doesn't explain why you're running your IRC client as root
<ikazmi> i prefer to have control over my system and not do a sudo everytime ive to access /var/www
<ectospasm> but that still doesn't explain why you're running your IRC client as root
<OxDeadC0de> insecurity alert anyone?
<ikazmi> and if im usin quanta, it becomes a pain
<ikazmi> well im logged in as root, thats y
<ectospasm> I'm not familiar with quanta
<ectospasm> silly person
<ikazmi> quanta is an open source web-development software
<ectospasm> I'll admit, I have a root terminal open all the time, but I don't run most applications as root
<snarkster> if you have a dhcp computer how do you add them to hosts?
<ikazmi> something like macromedia dreamweaver
<bascule> snarkster: some dhcp clients allow you to reserve a MAC for an IP
<ectospasm> snarkster: depends on the DHCP server, read its documentation
<snarkster> oh ok
<snarkster> its a cheap 2wire router
<snarkster> thanx
<bascule> dhcp clients, I meant servers
<ikazmi> ok so now can i ask u guys about the issue i have :)?
<ectospasm> if it involves running as root, no :-P
<bascule> running as root is just insane .. I mean laughably nuts :)
<ikazmi> nah then im safe :)
<ikazmi> well i upgraded my kernel from 2.6.27-7 to 2.6.27-8
<ikazmi> i didnt do it manually or anything, it was in the list of upgrades in adept and all i did was accept it
<ikazmi> for some reason, kernel 2.6.27-8 does not load wlan
<bascule> boot -7 then, it should still be there
<ikazmi> its not even listed in the network manager in the new connections
<jonasbet> hi
<ikazmi> it is there in the older kernel
<jonasbet> how can i mount a dvd
<jonasbet> ?
<bascule> from an ISO image?
<jonasbet> i think so
<ikazmi> are u trying to mount it on a local hdd?
<bascule> ikazmi: press esc at the grub prompt, select -7 and boot that
<jonasbet> i thought it would mount on its own
<jonasbet> but has an error
<jonasbet> how can i force it to mount
<bascule> an actual physical disc in a drive jonasbet ?
<ikazmi> bascule: if i mount into my old kernel, i have wlan
<jonasbet> yes
<bascule> submit a bug ikazmi
<jonasbet> a dvd disc
<jonasbet> on my laptop
<jonasbet> does not work
<bascule> is it a movie or data?
<ikazmi> bascule: but then i cant use vmplayer as the kernel headers and everything for the old kernel have been removed
<jonasbet> data
<jonasbet> 4 avi files
<bascule> what is the error?
<jonasbet> let me see
<jonasbet> one second
<bascule> ikazmi: you can force a version using apt)itude)
<ikazmi> bascule: how can i do that?
<jonasbet> udf volume
<bascule> man aptitude ;)
<jonasbet> imposible to mount
<BooVeMan> ectospasm: Your my man - that howto finally shed me the light I needed
<ectospasm> BooVeMan: kickass!
<ectospasm> !coc | ectospasm
<ubottu> ectospasm, please see my private message
<BooVeMan> ectospasm: doing it right now - 2 cores at 100%
<adi_> hi all
<adi_> what apps can I use in kde4 as katapult, gnomedo or launchy?
<bascule> ikazmi: aptitude install foo=0.6.7 for example
<adi_> who is best integrated with kde4?
<bascule> klauncher :)
<ikazmi> bascule: oh, i know how to install packages and stuff :)
<bascule> well the = forces a version
<adi_> klauncher is native kde4 app?
<bascule> yes, alt+f2
<ikazmi> bascule: i m not a newb, u know? even if i login as root, i know more than enough to know my way around in linux :)
<BooVeMan> bascule: klauncher sucks compared to katapult - 1 reason more I stick to kde3
<adi_> any themes for klauncher?
<ectospasm> ikazmi: but running as root means you have implicit trust in all the programs you run as root.  I mean, running any program as root requires a certain degree of trust, but running everything is just stupid.
<ikazmi> bascule: well the problem really is, i cant find the right packages for kernel 2.6.27-7 now
<bascule> ikazmi: you asked me how to install a version, would I have been better to leave you at 'man aptitude'?
<ikazmi> ectospasm: i prefer running a firewall and hiding behind a router :)
<ikazmi> ectospasm: i know its not a perfect situation, but then again, not running as root is not the perfect solution either, its not perfectly safe for starters plus it ads unwanted complexity
<ectospasm> ikazmi: right, but some attacks tunnel through a protocol you're using, and could be an exploit in clients you use.  A firewall doesn't protect against those sorts of attacks.
<ikazmi> well if i had control over a users system, all i would need is a keylogger and a bash script which gets triggered with sudo bash
<ikazmi> ectospasm: won't that work as well? now although, the user is not root. i can pretty much do whatever i want with their system, no?
<ectospasm> ikazmi: do you follow security bulletins?  THere are buffer overflows and the like in OSS all the time!  Are you sure you're safe?
<ectospasm> Of course, none of us are
<ectospasm> But attacks can compromise a user account, and not compromise the whole system
<ectospasm> even though keyloggers aren't that hard to write for linux, the attacker has to trick you into running one, which is harder to do...
<ikazmi> ectospasm: suppose i have the password for sudo bash and control over the system
<ikazmi> ectospasm: doesnt it mean exactly the same thing as logging in as root :o?
<blackflag> !KVM
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<ikazmi> so which leaves me where i was
<ikazmi> what do i do about the wlan just disappearing
<ikazmi> when i do a dmesg, theres no mention of wlan, b43 bcm43 or anything of that sort
<ikazmi> ive manually scanned through the out and tried to grep it
<ikazmi> no luck at all
<ikazmi> lspci lists my controller though
<ikazmi> and the hardware works coz it still works in the old kernel
<frando> Hey. I just updated from Kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and now X doesn't start with fglrx as driver. Removing the Driver line (and thus using VESA I guess) it works.
<ikazmi> ok...so thanks a lot for trying i guess....
<frando> I have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.27-8-generic and xorg-driver-fglrx installed
<frando> It worked perfectly before the update to 8.10
<dr_willis> Lots of People have had issues with 'upgrades' to 8.10
<bascule> I guess -8 is in backports, I have avoided backports this time round
<joe-mother> yo
<joe-mother> how can i prevent dhcp from overwriting the dns servers
<joe-mother> yo
<joe-mother> yo?
<dr_willis> hmm
<dr_willis> dhcp server  .. or client... ?
<joe-mother> client
<dr_willis> so you mean to say the dhcp server is giving out the wrong dns servers?
<joe-mother> not wrong, but not the ones i want to use
<dr_willis> i would say check the dhcp client man pages.. there may be some option.. but with the way the networkl manager  works in ubuntu/kubuntu there may be otehr ways as well
<bascule> I only know of a work around and that is to chattr /etc/resolv.conf so it is immutable and set the nameserver entries in there
<bascule> chattr +i I think (only for ext3 filesystems)
<bascule> mDNS/avahi might have options too
<bascule> mDNS should of course
<joe-mother> chattr makes it read only?
<dr_willis> man chattr and see :) I guess..
<dr_willis> been ages sinve ive used chattr.. its one of those commands you just dont hear a lot about
<bascule> yeah, chattr +i sets it immutable
<bascule> sorry I am in a few chans :)
<joe-mother> ok thanks, im trying to find the otions for the interfaces file
<laptop> hello
<bascule> hi
<SunnyB> how are you??
<markus2> hi
<SunnyB> hi
<joe-mother> hi
<bascule> I'm pretty good thanks
<markus2> can you speek german?
<SunnyB> me?? no
<SunnyB> italien and polish
<markus2> oh
<MCMetal> kubuntu is a very good operating sytem, isn't it?
<SunnyB> I dont know yet ;D
<bascule> I think so, a lot of people in here will
<SunnyB> it's the firs time i'm here
<MCMetal> oh i'm too
<bascule> OK, are you downloading it now or ..?
<SunnyB> yes
<MCMetal> wow here lots of people!
<MCMetal> äh here are lots of people
<SunnyB> yeah
<SunnyB> is there someon from poland??
<SunnyB> or italy
<un_> why was pearsoncomputing.net taken down? are the 'kubuntu' logo's and name trademarked firefox style?
<dr_willis> never heard of them... or where they the guys selling the 'not quite legal apple clones' ?
<dr_willis> or was that PearComputing.
<un_> dr_willis: pearsoncomputing had the repository for 3.5.10 under ibex, but kubuntu shut them down...
<heinkel_111> Hi, I am reconfiguring hard-disk partitions after installing a new one earlier today. Does anyone know what the meaning of the flag "lba" on an extended partition is?
<claydoh> un_: not quite true
<un_> anyone know of any new repo with 3.5.10 for ibex?
<un_> claydoh: oh... the site pearsoncomputing says kubuntu told them to shut down...
<claydoh> un_: he shut it down after the devs discovered that they would prevent upgrades in the future
<heinkel_111> un_: I got 3.5.10 with regular repos
<claydoh> he is goiung to work with the devs iirc to make it work correctly
<un_> claydoh: ahh... i see... so is 3.5.10 just not a good idea in ibex, or do i need to compile?
<dr_willis> sounds like a win-win
<un_> heinkel_111: ? in ibex?
<heinkel_111> un_: yep this is irc chat text with konversation
<claydoh> un_: those packages were a bad idea in the way they were done, but yes, you will have to compile right now
<heinkel_111> and konversation runs 3.5.10
<MCMetal> yeah
<heinkel_111> it is there somewhere in the background
<heinkel_111> hidden behind kde4, but still on my computer, it looks like
<JontheEchidna> just the base libraries
<claydoh> there are the basic libs to run kde3 apps such as amarok/konvi, but there is no kde3 in intrepid
<un_> heinkel_111: thank you... forums.kde.org pointed to pearsoncomputing as the sole ibex repo for it...
<bascule> heinkel_111 lba is Logical Block Addressing, it is support for larger drives (defacto these days)
<heinkel_111> bascule: thank you :)
<bascule> by larger it means 2^32 bytes, aka 4.3GB
<SunnyB> ok i'm going  see you ciao
<MCMetal> ciao
<Zaqq>  hi. i want to install KDE 3 on my Ubuntu Intrepid. Is it possible?
<bascule> no
<bascule> well yes, but you are looking at a lot of pain
<bascule> !kde3
<ubottu> No, intrepid does not include KDE 3, only KDE 4. Please continue to use Hardy if KDE 3 is deisred.
<Zaqq> if I downgrade the kernel?
<bascule> no, it is not kernel dependent it is release dependent
<heinkel_111> methinks this starts to sound like vista vs XP in here these days
<dr_willis> Thats about what it ammounts to..
<dr_willis> Out with the old - in with the new
<bascule> I like KDE4 some people think it is still missing things, I think that too, when I think of what it is missing I can't come up with anything
<Zaqq> kde 4 works really slowly compared to kde 3 or any other OS for that matter
<claydoh> ui tweaks mostly atm
<heinkel_111> I don't find KDE4 terribly slow on my high end computer...but I do have real performance problems with vista on it
<bascule> it is heavy in ram usage, but lighter than vista, I am not finding it slow
<claydoh> though i think nvidia drivers make it slow for many iirc
<un_> kde4 is going to own all other desktops/environments, etc... leopard and aero won't have had a chance... it's just not ready for release... lol
<Zaqq> i am running this on a core 2 duo with geforce 8600 gt gfx and 4 GB ram ... vista flies on this ting .. so does mac osx
<un_> i still don't think it should have been in 8.10, instead maybe a super cool 'kdemod' of 3.5 with extra kubuntu-ness would have been better than a kde4 prerelease...
<dr_willis> Kde4 is still being optmized. :( and worked on...
<heinkel_111> my synthesizers and audio software are not really useable with vista (they worked ok on XP), however the linux alternatives works well and for the first time in my life i actually find my hardware is better supported by linux than M$ :)
<bascule> I still have hardy on my desktop I am running intrepid on a t5500 and an intel 945gm 1GB of ram, it is OK, swaps out a lot though (it needs more than 1GB with integrated video)
<dr_willis> but its a catch-22.. no one works onit.. if no one is using it.. and no one uses it if....
<heinkel_111> running LMMS on kubuntu 64 = :)
<un_> LMMS, i remember the initial release of that app... : )
<Zaqq> does 64 bit make any difference in speed?
<bascule> nah, actually takes more ram as far as I can tell
<heinkel_111> Zaqq: yes, but it is a 2 years since the last time I tried 32 bit :P
<Zaqq>  .. let me mention that it takes about 40-60 seconds to startup .. is that normal?
<heinkel_111> boot? yes - this depending on your disk setup etc etc
<Zaqq> no from gdm/ kdm
<claydoh> it only takes 45-60 for my old p4-m 2.0ghz lappy to fully boot
<Zaqq> just kde
<heinkel_111> question: can I put the SWAP partition as part of an extended partition package or does it need to be a primary partition?
<Zaqq> 4.. kde 3 was way faster .. i just think i made a mistake upgrading to intrepid .. i know that it was there in the readme about kde4 pushed down your throat .. but i thought it might be more  READY than this!
<Zaqq> bascule: do u get acceptable performance without compiz? maybe kde4 has issues when u have compiz-fusion as your WM ?
<bascule> heinkel_111: swap can be extended
<bascule> I do not use compiz on kde4 :)
<bascule> I like it's built in stuff
<Zaqq> i do .. could it be the reason for the laggy performance?
<heinkel_111> bascule: thank you, then it must be another reason for swap not working
<bascule> heinkel_111: sudo swapon /dev/sd??
<heinkel_111> bascule: returns device or resource busy
<bascule> free -m (does it show vm?)
<heinkel_111> bascule; I always get a red fail in the startup log for starting swap
<bascule> hmm
<bascule> could you !paste /etc/fstab
<heinkel_111> but free -m shows I have swap
<heinkel_111> ??
<bascule> odd
<bascule> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bascule> /etc/fstab is the file where your partitions and there properties are kept
<bascule> or should I say the config for those
<Zaqq> tx guys.. tc
<bascule> o/
<heinkel_111> bascule: check msg
<bascule> yeah I got it
<bobbie> what do I need to do to get Compiz Fusion with 8.10 kde 4.1.2
<Snailspeed> Hello everybody. I'm trying to switch from pclinuxos to kubunto (for several reasons) but after having downloaded the new 8.10 64bit I'm unable to start kubunto. After loading it gives me a wicked screen (I'm using a nvidia geforce 7950gt :o( )
<dr_willis> I had to get the nvidia drivers installed and set up after the install was done..
<dr_willis> the live cd gave a wrong resolution
<Snailspeed> So I should install it and try to start it in console mode?
<dr_willis> It worked here..just at a wrong/low res - that i had to install the nvidia drivers to get the res proper.
<dr_willis> x was  wanting to default to the  vesa driver and not the 'nv' one - on the live/installer cd...
<Snailspeed> Well I could try to install on hd and then login in console mode (I guess it's possible in kubuntu). Then I could do something like sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx !?
<Snailspeed> On the other hand my screen is totally messed up
<dr_willis> not just wrong res eh? total garbage?
<Snailspeed> yup, total garbage
<DaSkreech> X server?
<dr_willis> could try the alternative isntaller cd.. if the live cd is total garbage also.. and then tryinstall ing the nvidia drivers fromconsole.
<DaSkreech> or the terminals are messed up too?
<Snailspeed> seems like it
<Snailspeed> Well, from the livecd, after loading, the screen just turns into garbage
<Snailspeed> which alternative installer cd is that?
<Kovert> I have mucked up my grub and need help
<Kovert> I have two disks sda with windows
<Kovert> and sdb with kubuntu
<Kovert> cant boot at all
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Do you have a live CD?
<Kovert> DaSkreech: yes i am on that now
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kovert> DaSkreech: thats how I got in triuble
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Kovert> following that
<DaSkreech> What happens now on boot?
<Kovert> fdisk -l says cant open either dev
<Kovert> no operating system found
<Kovert> I am on live cd
<DaSkreech> you have a /dev ?
<Kovert> DaSkreech: I am on live cd
<Kovert> so dev would be on dsb
<Kovert> sdb
<DaSkreech> THat's not answering the question
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> not  just 'fdisk -l' :)
<Kovert> ok I see them all
<Kovert> DaSkreech: dev on what device?
<Kovert> thanks dr_willis
<l_r> Questio for experts: do you know whether Ubuntu, once installed on hardisk, preserves the automatic hardware configuration? that is, does the livecd behaviour remain unchanged after it's installed on hd?
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Do you have a /dev directory ?
<DaSkreech> You said that you don't have one
<Kovert> sudo mc
<Kovert> woops
<dr_willis> l_r,   from what ive seen it does for the most part.. sound cards may not work do so.. X auto-configures a great deal.
<DaSkreech> l_r: It goes back to the settings on first boot
<DaSkreech> If I understand your question
<dr_willis> l_r,  ive not tried to  memove a ubuntu isntall lately to a different machine lately however. :)
<Kovert> DaSkreech: I have a dev on sdb
<l_r> dr_willis, that is what i'd like to have: a LiveHD instead a livecd
<dr_willis> Tried that USB-disk feature/tool in 8.10 yet?
<Kovert> DaSkreech: I also have a /dec on the live cd
<dr_willis> i got a bootable thumbdrive with persistant  saves/home/settings
<Kovert> sorry dev
<DaSkreech> l_r: initramfs would probably be what you need to look into
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Alright when you boot can the the MBR find Grub?
<Kovert> I do not belive so becase I get a no operqating system found message
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Ok so it is finding grub then
<DaSkreech> It's not finding the OS
<Kovert> DaSkreech: ok thought that was a Windows message
<DaSkreech> can you pastebin the contents of menu.lst from sdb ?
<Kovert> DaSkreech: what dir is that in
<DaSkreech> boot/grub
<l_r> dr_willis, i have not tried yet. are changes ported to the hardisk from the liveusbl?
<l_r> (after installing the liveusb)
<Kovert> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m1df4b282
<DaSkreech> Kovert: ok and from sdb pastebin etc/fstab
<dr_willis> l_r,  it saves the changes to the usb. :)
<dr_willis> l_r,  it has a few issues.. but works well
<l_r> dr_willis, so those changes will not appear on the hardisk too when you choose to installed the modified system from usb to disk, right?
<dr_willis> l_r,  Not that i have seen... I could be wrong..  that would be a neat test...
<douglas> exit
<Kovert> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m2c9e7bb8
<dr_willis> that would be very COOL if they did.. but I do not think they do
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Where can I get a listing of UUIDs?
<dr_willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<l_r> very, yes
<dr_willis> or ls -l /dev/disks/by-uuid
<dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> ah sweet
<dr_willis> l_r,  i noticed when i isntalled the nvidia drivers the luve-usb did not proplery setup the xorg.conf.. I had to 'hack' the thing a bit.. and make a fix in the rc.local file to make the correct xorg.conf
<l_r> dr_willis, what are those "few issues" you were talking about?
<DaSkreech> Kovert: sda = windows sdb = linux ?
<l_r> i see
<dr_willis> then theres no swap partition.. unless you got one on the hd.    and of course limits to the size of my thumbdrive
<Kovert> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Kovert: can you pastebin the poutput of sudo blkid ?
<Kovert> DaSkreech: not sure will try
<Kovert> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m4b9cb840
<sd32> !mms
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mms
<dr_willis> Mmmmmmm.. cooookies...
<dr_willis> :P
<DaSkreech> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Kovert> M&M's?
<Kovert> plain peanut?
<dr_willis> Skittles!
<dr_willis> :P
<sd32> comedians here today
<Kovert> almond?
 * DaSkreech wants kisses now
<dr_willis> They still make ALmond M&M's ? aint seen those in ages...
 * Kovert kisses DaSkreech
<dr_willis> !ohmy | DaSkreech
<ubottu> DaSkreech: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dr_willis> :P
<DaSkreech> :-p You are against kisses?
<sd32> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<dr_willis> XXX OOO XXX :)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Should work :(
<Kovert> I like dthe amonds the best
<dr_willis> Ive not seen the Almond M&M in ages...
<Kovert> DaSkreech: I think the grub isnt on SDA1 where it shoudl be
<Kovert> dr_willis: me either
<festher> im  about to install virtual box on kubuntu 8.10 64bit - should i take OSE or GTK or both?
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Grub should be on sdb1 the MBR should be on sda
<dr_willis> festher,  one is just a front end to the ose pacakge.. i think
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: So you are for hugs?
 * dr_willis just got burped on by a 3 week old baby
<festher> yes gtk is frontend but i dont even know what THAT is :(
<Kovert> DaSkreech:  how can we check or fix the MBR on Sda1?
<DaSkreech> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kovert> damm samew evil thing
<dr_willis> Hmmmm the MBR is on sda,  sda1 and sda2 could have their own loader in their boot records i think
<dr_willis> I normally put grub on sda, not sda1
<DaSkreech> There is a section that says after installing windows. If you follow that it shoudl work
<Kovert> I saw that and thats why I am here
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Grub or the MBR ?
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Well you don't have an entry for windows first of all
<dr_willis> i normally install 'grub'  s to the MBR of the hard drive..
<sd32> lol i click on the multimedia link and opera opens in a paltalk page
<epimeth> well I finally got a new hard drive and installed ibex...
<epimeth> my screen flashes every few seconds and I can't connect to my wireless
<Kovert> DaSkreech: so what do I do
<epimeth> I had neither problem in hardy kde4 :-(
<Kovert> dr_willis: the MBR
<DaSkreech> epimeth: Turn off compositing I would guess
<epimeth> how do I get both working again? :-(
<dr_willis> From the Grub manual....        grub> setup (hd0)
<dr_willis> This command will install the GRUB boot loader on the Master Boot Record (MBR) of the first drive. If you want to put GRUB into the boot sector of a partition instead of putting it in the MBR, specify the partition into which you want to install GRUB:
<epimeth> DaSkreech: well I had composting on in hardy... I'll try that tho.  Should have thought of that myself :-)
<dr_willis>      grub> setup (hd0,0)
<dr_willis> If you install GRUB into a partition or a drive other than the first one, you must chain-load GRUB from another boot loader. Refer to the manual for the boot loader to know how to chain-load GRUB.
<sd32> guess  its time to get rid of opera
<dr_willis> Now.. what was the grub problem? I got sidetracked.. :P
<Kovert> I did Brib serti (HD1,0) before
<DaSkreech> He gets an error no OS found
<DaSkreech>  Assuming that Kovert is a he
<Kovert> wow sorry
<epimeth> DaSkreech: how do I turn off composting?
<epimeth> lol
<dr_willis> Did he put grub in the MBR, or the 'boot sector' :)      thats how installing grub to sda, vs sda1 differ...
<DaSkreech> epimeth: turn off desktop effects is the fast easy way
<Kovert> I did a setup (hd1,0) before follong directions
<epimeth> DaSkreech: yea, were are those settings?  KDE4 is going to take getting used to....
<dr_willis> Kovert,  you most likely wanted setup (hd1)   that would put grub on the MBR of hd #2
<sd32> man adept sucks
<Kovert> ok lets try that
<adi_> hi all
<dr_willis> Im not even sure how you boot the  grub if its on (hd1,0)
<epimeth> sd32: bite your tongue!
<sd32> epimeth: oops
<DaSkreech> epimeth: alt+F3 on any window -> properties
<adi_> what codecs should I install to see almost any movie with dragon movie player in kde4?
<dr_willis> adi_,  w32codecs pack. and the kubuntu-restricted-extras are ones i always install.
<DaSkreech> adi_: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<epimeth> DaSkreech: nope, still flickers
<Kovert> grub> root (hd0,1)
<Kovert> Error 22: No such partition
<Kovert> ??
<sd32> epimeth:  i cant find anything with it
<adi_> as player should i stay with dragon media player?
<epimeth> sd32:  what are you looking for?
<DaSkreech> Kovert: That's the windows partition
<dr_willis> adi_,  I perfer mplayer, or vlc
<Kovert> DaSkreech: isnt that where we want it?
<adi_> ok thanks :)
<DaSkreech> adi_: Umm If you like it I guess
<ralpho> should not it be (hd0,0)?
<sd32> epimeth: is it supposed to work like synaptic?
<epimeth> DaSkreech: how about the wireless?  can you help with that?
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> I've never setup wireless before
<dr_willis> hd0,0 would be the first patition on the hard drive.. not the same as hd0
<ralpho> mbr
<epimeth> sd32: I've never used synaptic
<dr_willis> or am i confused..
 * dr_willis rereads
<sd32> epimeth: i cant find any search capability
<Kovert> it liked root (hd0,0)
<dr_willis> grub> setup (hd0)
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: As near as I can guess it's finding grub but not the OS
<dr_willis> root is not the same as setup. :)
<Kovert> here I go
<dr_willis> root sets where to look for the grub files...
<dr_willis> setup actually puts the stuff on the mbr
<DaSkreech> sd32: It has a bug you may have hit on. You need to manually rebuild the xapian database
<Kovert> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Installing-GRUB-natively
<sd32> DaSkreech: not that experienced
<Kovert> argh!
<adi_> dr willis | adept cant find w32 codecs pack
<adi_> where can i find them
<adi_> ?
<sd32> treied to look up opera and nothing
<mrksbrd> dr_willis: still here?
<DaSkreech> sd32: sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<dr_willis> mrksbrd,  for now. :)
<sd32> DaSkreech: thanks
<ralpho> he might be reading again
<Kovert> adi_: look up medibuntu
<epimeth> DaSkreech: there doesn't seem to be info about ibex there... grrr... I think I'll downgrade to hardy and wait a few months.  this screen flickering is driving me nuts
<dr_willis> !medibintu | adi_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about medibintu
<dr_willis> !medibuntu | adi_
<ubottu> adi_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mrksbrd> ok back to my prob from earlier if u remember
<adi_> what is ?
<adi_> a website?
<adi_> ok
<dr_willis> 'read and follow directions' :)
<shapeshifter> How can I enable font smoothing for gtk apps without having gnome (and thus gnome-appearance-properties) installed?
<dr_willis> enable medibuntu repo.. install cool stuff...
<dr_willis> heh..
<dr_willis> mrksbrd,  i dont even rember the problem...
<adi_> thnks
<mrksbrd> ok...i'll pm u
<epimeth> bye guys... .bbl
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: Do it here
<DaSkreech> More people learn that way
<Kovert> this is screwed I am folloing the link I got from dr_willis
<Kovert> but when I do the find I get  (hd1,0)
<DaSkreech> Kovert: that's correct
<mrksbrd>  the problem i'm having is when booting up linux 8.10 i have to hold down "any" key to keep progress bar to continue, or it will just hang there for eternity
<Kovert> so before when i did the setup (hd1,0) and rebooted it showed no operating system found
<DaSkreech> Kovert: AhI see
<DaSkreech> You don't know how to convert your drives to grub drives ?
<Kovert> DaSkreech: I dont knwo something
<dr_willis> Kovert,  you set the 'root'; with root first.. then run the setup command..
<Kovert> did that
<DaSkreech> Kovert: sda = (hd0)
<dr_willis> rember kids.. grub totally names drives differently then Linux does.. :)
<DaSkreech> sda1 = (hd0,0)
<Kovert> grub> root (hd0,1)
<dr_willis> and rember GRUB starts counting at ZERO :)
<Kovert> Error 22: No such partition
<Kovert> grub> root (hd0,0)
<Kovert> grub> setup (hd0)
<DaSkreech> sdb = (hd1)
<Kovert> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<Kovert> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<sd32> i do a search for opera in adept and it comes up with : speed dial extension for firefox, gpsk31,torK
<dr_willis> Kovert,  try the tab key also.. grub has name/drive completiion
<DaSkreech> Kovert: That page you are following assumes somethings
<DaSkreech> Kovert: For example you have one drive in the computer and Windows is on the first partition and Linux is on the second
<Kovert> I am going to try grub-install /dev/hda
<Kovert> woudl that work?
<DaSkreech> Kovert: You hve a different setup so please act accordingly
<Kovert> DaSkreech: I am trying
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Ok but are you userstanding the difference of what is written there and your setup ?
<Kovert> DaSkreech: I am getting more confused as time goes on
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Then lets slow down
<Kovert> DaSkreech:thanks
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Tell me what you understand so far
<Kovert> I under stand that if I follow the directions
<DaSkreech> you will screw up your computer booting
<DaSkreech> if you copy paste them
<Kovert> I get that the boot loader is /hd1,0
<Kovert> it shoudl be gd0,0
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Do you know what that means?
<Kovert> hd 0 sector 0
<Kovert> also know as /dev/sda
<DaSkreech> Cool
<Kovert> well 0,0 is drive /sda
<DaSkreech> and grub is on hd(1,0) which is ?
<Kovert> 1,0 is sdb
<DaSkreech> Kovert: It's sda1 and sdb1
<DaSkreech> hd0 is sda
<DaSkreech> hd0,0 is sda1
<Kovert> oh!
<Kovert> ok
<dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> do you know the difference between sda and sda1 ?
<Kovert> I think I used to knwo that
<dr_willis> Grub naming schemes claim another victem! :P
<Kovert> sda1 is a partition?
<DaSkreech> Right! :)
<dr_willis> sda(sda1 sda2 sda3)
<dr_willis> :)
 * dr_willis draws ascii diagrams
<mrksbrd> lol.....i think 8.10 was released to early
<sd32> now do i run the adept add/ remove or the package manager ot find programs?
<Kovert> ok so if the mbr is on /sda and the boot is on /sdb/1
<dr_willis> I perfer synaptic :)
<sd32> lol
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: As Dave Chappel says. It came right on time
<sd32> word
<DaSkreech> sd32: package manager
<sd32> DaSkreech: thanks
 * DaSkreech senses a question from Kovert soon
<Kovert> I want to setup grub on hd1 that has the linux partition
<mrksbrd> DaSkreech: while he is in deep thought...........
<Kovert> so it would be grub> setup (hd1)
<dr_willis> If you set up grub on hd1, you need to be sure to boot hd1 from, the bios also.
<dr_willis> yes.. i think so Kovert
<Kovert> but i want to boot from hd0
<Kovert> I am confused setup installs grub but doesnt chaneg the mbr?>
<MCMetal1> hd0?
<mrksbrd> DaSkreech: have u heard of having to hold down a key on keyboard while booting to finish process?
<mrksbrd> Kovert: are u trying to dual boot?
<Kovert> yes
<mrksbrd> along with windows?
<Kovert> yes
<mrksbrd> very simple
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: Yeah some hardware driver bugs out
<sd32> is the adept manual a seperate package?
<mrksbrd> what version of windows?
<DaSkreech> I've had that where when loading hardware drivers it just stops
<DaSkreech> sd32: Manual ?
<Kovert> mrksbrd: yeah I have been spening an hour on it
<sd32> DaSkreech: sorry handbook
<DaSkreech> sd32: Probably hasn't been written yet
<mrksbrd> Kovert: what version of windows? Vista or XP
<Kovert> XP
<DaSkreech>  the authour of Adept pulled off an incredible task in a few weeks to code a new adept for us to ship in Ibex
<DaSkreech> sd32: It's very surprising it is in and works at all.
<mrksbrd> DaSkreech: ty....thats what i figured, guess i'll have to continue to deal
<sd32> DaSkreech:  lol back to synaptik
<mrksbrd> u have 1 hdd your using?
<DaSkreech> sd32: If you want help out you can submit documents to nixternal adept will have much more time for polish in the future
<Kovert> mrksbrd: 2
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: I had to do a reinstall shortly after that fixed it
<sd32> DaSkreech: thanks for the calrification
<mrksbrd> guessing you already have your windows drive partioned?
<Kovert> yes
<mrksbrd> DaSkreech: 4 re-installs & upgrade attempt, still same thing
<DaSkreech> sd32: Sometimes people don't know the history of what it took to get you this software for free
<DaSkreech> He really should be thrown a small party for his support :)
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: Erk has it always done that?
<mrksbrd> just on 8.10
<sd32> DaSkreech: effort appreciated
<DaSkreech> sd32: Esp considering that he doesn't use Ubuntu. He was just asked if he could do this and postponed other stuff in his life
<DaSkreech> Very nice guy
<sd32> DaSkreech: understood
<sd32> nothing personal
<DaSkreech> I know
<DaSkreech> sd32: I agree the interface needs some serious workover though.
<sd32> just misplaced frustration
<DaSkreech> sd32: as a thought could you list the actions that you deem as important and submit them? it would give focus for the documentation
<sd32> DaSkreech: ill give that a try
<DaSkreech> sd32: Enjoy Synaptic :) Isn't choice grand?
<sd32> DaSkreech: so I should use synaptic as the main installer?
<DaSkreech> sd32: Sure. Doesn't break anything
<sd32> DaSkreech: ok thanks again
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: The one thing I like adept for over synaptic is debtag coulds
<DaSkreech> cluds
<DaSkreech> blaaaaa
<DaSkreech> clouds
<MCMetal> clouds?
<DaSkreech> clods?
<sd32> synaptic looks wierd, like its trying to use the gnome graphics, is there any way to fix that?
<sd32> silly me, i havent added the medibuntu repo  yet
<sd32> why do i have need the blognux.free.fr hardy repos, are those needed??
<MCMetal> i dont know
<sd32> ill delete them and see what happens..:)
<sd32> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MCMetal> hi irgendnmetaller
<MCMetal1> hi irgendnmetaller
<mrksbrd> i'm sure u guys already know about this link, but here it is anyways..... http://www.getdeb.net/
<sd32> is it gonna hurt my system to have hardy third party repos in synaptic in a intrepid distro?
<burn_> i make and error in wine, incidetly in wineconfig where is C:/ drive i add directory /media/iso0 and that can not be chaneged now. How to change it back to only C:/, it is locked
<mrksbrd> sd32: some shouldn't matter I don't believe, but if unsure just delete them
<sd32> mrksbrd:  i did and it keeps putting them in, guess ineed them for some package i have
<mrksbrd> as long as it doesn't seem to be conflicting with anything i'd just leave them3
<sd32> ok
<MCMetal> do you speek german?
<mrksbrd> no sorry
<burn_> i make and error in wine, incidetly in wineconfig where is C:/ drive i add directory /media/iso0 and that can not be chaneged now. How to change it back to only C:/, it is locked
<Pici> !de | MCMetal
<ubottu> MCMetal: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sd32> french repo..wonder what thats attached to
<mrksbrd> lol...only u would know
<sd32> lol..guess so
<MCMetal> es is aber lustig deusch zu sprechen
<TJ12> can someone help me...
<mrksbrd> ask
<sd32> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TJ12> you know on notebooks it has the little scroll thing in the mouse pad with 6.06 it worked but i upgraded lastnigt and it dont work do you know how to fix it?
<mrksbrd> have u ran a update then upgrade yet (not version upgrade)?
<TJ12> havent updated since i upgraded
<ozzy> muze se cesky?
<ozzy> english only?
<cuznt> yes
<sd32> yes
<mrksbrd> go to terminal & run........sudo apt-get update
<cuznt> in stereo where Avail
<sd32> lol
<TJ12> ok
<mrksbrd> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<TJ12> thanks
<ozzy> ok. i need little help. every time i restart my kubuntu, is got frozen. have anyone an idea why?
<sd32> were all so eager
<mrksbrd> ozzy: let me guess it freezes till u hold down a key on keyboard!
<sigma> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<TJ12> is ubuntu built off debian
<sigma> thats the general idea
<ozzy> no. the screen just got black. i can move mouse... it does nothing.
<patch_> sort of..  ubuntu is a debian based distro
<burn_> i make and error in wine, incidetly in wineconfig where is C:/ drive i add directory /media/iso0 and that can not be chaneged now. How to change it back to only C:/, it is locked
<ozzy> i can press keys... it do nothing then.
<mrksbrd> hhmmmmmmm
<sigma> kcron doesnt work
<sigma> it never saves system crons
<TJ12> I just did a sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<ozzy> i must say that i have two disks. one for xp and one for linux kubuntu 8.10
<TJ12> it finished everything
<TJ12> how do i change it from gde to kde
<sigma> im finding myself installing gnome apps to replace the kde ones that dont work, so depressing:(
<tyro> heh
<tyro> anyone know of a good MP4 to AVI video converter for linux?
<tyro> with a deb package hopefully
<tyro> heh
<sd32> tj12, relog and pick kde in the session settings on the login screen
<mrksbrd> ozzy: my first guess would be 8.10, some bugs still out there, might have one
<mrksbrd> have u tried to boot into recovery mode to see if it will load that way?
<Kovert> ok How do I mount /dev/sdb ext3? can be ro
<Kovert> from the live cd
<Kovert> woops
<Kovert> ignore me
<Kovert> ok How do I mount /dev/sda rp windows
<Kovert> rp = read only
<Kovert> dr_willis: yes I am going nutz today
<Kovert> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<burn_> i make and error in wine, incidetly in wineconfig where is C:/ drive i add directory /media/iso0 and that can not be chaneged now. How to change it back to only C:/, it is locked
<mrksbrd> Kovert: did u load ubuntu on?
<ozzy> ok.
<burn_> where to find wine main config file?
<Kovert> mrksbrd: no its a mess i want to make a live cd but i need to mount my windows cd so i can use k3b to burn it
<Kovert> windows hd
<Kovert> !diskmounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<mrksbrd> let me guess, not booting into windows now
<Kovert> mrksbrd: :-)
<DaSkreech> I'm back!
<mrksbrd> windows boot.ini is messed up
<mrksbrd> wb
<burn_> where to find wine main config file?
<Kovert> All i want to do is mount my windows disk read only
<mrksbrd> for what reason, u need to boot into windows to run apps, can't mount it under linux to run apps
<mrksbrd> burn_: not too familiar with wine
<Kovert> mrksbrd: no I want to access a file there to burn with k3b
<mrksbrd> aaahhhh ok
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Got it mounted?
<DaSkreech> burn_: ~/.wine ?
<mrksbrd> DaSkreech.....don't asl.....lol
<mrksbrd> *ask
<mrksbrd> Kovert: 8.10 right?
<TJ12> Okay, I orig installed ubuntu, then did a sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop downloaded everything it asked me if i wanted kde or gde to be my default i choose kde, it did some more stuff, then said done.. i restarted ... but it still appears to be gde
<TJ12> but if i start the computer or restart it it says kubuntu
<burn_> DaSkreech i made and error in wine, acidently in wineconfig, tab drives, where is C:/ i add directory C:/medai/iso0 and not wine is now working propertly, and i can not delete that /media/iso0 it is locked, how to do that?
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Got it mounted?
<Kovert> No I dont have it mounted
<Kovert> I cant mout it
<DaSkreech> burn_: look in ~/.wine
<Kovert> and I am going to toss this thing out the window
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Where do you  want it mounted?
<Kovert> in /media./window
<mrksbrd> Tj12: sudo apt-get install kde
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/window
<Kovert> the robot is out of date
<DaSkreech> TJ12: You want to get into KDE ?
<DaSkreech> Kovert: update it then
<robin0800> how to get screensavers now?
<burn_> how to find that /.wine?
<TJ12> yes DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> burn_: It's in ~
<DaSkreech> TJ12:
<burn_> wich means?
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get kde
<TJ12> [sudo] password for tj:
<TJ12> E: Invalid operation kde
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$
<TJ12> shit
<DaSkreech> Log out and at the login screen press Ctrl+t you will get a set of options choose which you like then relogin
<TJ12> nevermind
<DaSkreech> burn_: Your home directory
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kovert> DaSkreech: mounteed
<TJ12> i see ok let me see if it works
<mrksbrd> Tj12: I don't think u downloaded the core files
<DaSkreech> Kovert: easy :-)
<Kovert> burning alt cd
<MHz128> hello!
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: Did an install of kubuntu-desktop already should be good
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install kde
<TJ12> Reading package lists... Done
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Did you have the Windows drive in the machine when you installed ?
<robin0800> where are screensavers now?
<TJ12> Building dependency tree
<TJ12> Reading state information... Done
<TJ12> Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<TJ12> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<TJ12> is only available from another source
<TJ12> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$
<DaSkreech> !search screensavers
<ubottu> Found:
<MHz128> The default kubuntu installer keeps crashing when I try to run it. Any ideas?  (8.1 from Usb flash)
<DaSkreech> MHz128: Where does it crash? Could be memory
<TJ12> Got it working now
<MHz128> DaSkreech, it boots up fine, then crashes when I run the "Install" icon from the transparent Desktop
<mrksbrd> Tj12: u selected kde from session menu when u log in & it still defaults to GNOME?
<TJ12> No i just chose it
<DaSkreech> MHz128: Only on your machine or all the time?
<TJ12> i see what i did now
<robin0800> DaSkreech: tried that don't seem to be there anymore and wallpapers have also disapeared
<MHz128> DaSkreech, haven't tried any other machines... but my machine does it always
<DaSkreech> robin0800: Disappeared?
<burn_> there is no ~/.wine
<TJ12> My mouse wheel dont work.. it worked in 6.06 but when i upgraded it dont work anymore
<DaSkreech> MHz128: I'd try it on at least one other machine to see if it's a hardware thing with yours but if anything you can do a md5sum
<MHz128> DaSkreech, I've also used Unetbootin to save an extra blank CD...
<burn_> or i cant find it neither in konsole or dolphin
<MHz128> DaSkreech, how do you do the md5 for flash?
<robin0800> can't find in any sources
<DaSkreech> burn_: How are you looking for it?
<mrksbrd> DaSkreech: do u think if I put 8.04 back on then just install KDE 4, wonder if i will get same prob
<burn_> dir, dir ~ it shows a lot of directories but no wine
<courtjesterg> 1fixres
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: possibly not
<courtjesterg> 1fixres
<DaSkreech> burn_: alt+>
<DaSkreech> alt+.
<courtjesterg> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Kovert> I is going to burn the live cd and try a recovery
<mrksbrd> hmm might be a good idea to try .....what do i have to loose....time....lol
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Did you have the Windows drive in the machine when you installed ?
<Kovert> DaSkreech: not origionaly
<mrksbrd> be back in a bit guys
<Kovert> DaSkreech: both were made at different times
<TJ12> My mouse wheel dont work.. it worked in 6.06 but when i upgraded it dont work anymore
<mrksbrd> Kovert: let me see if i understand u right, u installed windows with only 1 drive plugged in
<Kovert> yes
<mrksbrd> then undid the windows drive & loaded linux?
<Kovert> yes again
<DaSkreech> Kovert: That might be why you have so much troubles grasping it
<mrksbrd> your never going to get it to work then w/o alot of manual reconfig
<Kovert> oh i can grasp the drives easyly
<Kovert> one is sailing out the windows now
<mrksbrd> u can have the windows drive plugged in when loading linux
<Kovert> kaffing'
<DaSkreech> mrksbrd: It's not hard to get it to work but it's a lot easier once you have seen it working one time
<Kovert> ok be back soon
<mrksbrd> grub boot loader will handle entire process
<DaSkreech> Kovert: Which window? I can stand underneath it!!!
<Kovert> if i have to I will reinstall
<jokester_> hi all, does anyone knows a good linuxmao channel ?
<mrksbrd> right that's what i told him
<DaSkreech> linuxmao ?
<mrksbrd> let me ask u another ?......do you have the hdd's on 2 separate ide channels, or n same ribbon?
<mrksbrd> 1 sec 2 late
<Guest85701> ciao
<mrksbrd> DaSkreech: wish me luck i'm going to try my luck now....lol
<Guest85701> volevo sapere delle informazioni su kubuntu chi è italiano?
<mrksbrd> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<TJ12> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<toby_> If I click on Desktop under "system settings" my screen goes black and my monitor turns off. How else can I turn on powersaving for my monitor?
<toby_> Sorry, not "Desktop"... "Display"
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<courtjesterg> !xres
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xres
<courtjesterg> !xfixres
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfixres
<courtjesterg> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<courtjesterg> i hate doing my graphics card the thing won't stay activated
<tore> ciao
<tore> boooooooooooooooo
<courtjesterg> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<courtjesterg> i got it already cool they fix and enable opengl for my 96 driver
<courtjesterg> also the fact i didn't know about unsupported updates in adept new jernal version and stuff
<courtjesterg> kernal
<thiru> asda
<thiru> hi
<thiru> wat to do tell
<boggystudios> When I try to ping www.google.com I get this message "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" over and over again.  I have an IP address and a default route and I can ping my own ip address.  What could be the problem?
<dr_willis> boggystudios,  are you using ubuntu/kubuntu/or some other variants?
<boggystudios> kubuntu
<dr_willis> check this...
<dr_willis>  -l /bin/ping
<dr_willis> -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 31K 2007-12-10 12:33 /bin/ping
<dr_willis> ls -l /bin/ping
<systemroot> alguien habla español?
<dr_willis> and see if its '-rwsr- '   like that one
<boggystudios> yeah it looks like that.  I can ping myself but I just can't ping outside anything else like a computer on my network or my default gw
<dr_willis> weird...
<dr_willis> try 'sudo ping google.com' perhaps?
<boggystudios> it says "ping: unknown host www.google.com"
<PhilRod> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dr_willis> boggystudios,  now try               sudo ping 74.125.95.104
<boggystudios> that time it said "connect: Network is unreachable"
<dr_willis> This is sounding more and more like some networking issue
<dr_willis> You using any firewalls? routers? behind some business firewall?
<boggystudios> I got kicked off my wireless but now I am connected again.  I tried to ping 74.125.95.104 again and now I get "ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted" over and over
<boggystudios> If it is a firewall issue it would have to be on the local machine because this is the second internet connection that I've tried.
<dr_willis> try sudo iptables --list (i think) and look to see if you have any firewall rules setup
<boggystudios> yeah I got a bunch of rules in there,  What am I looking for exactly?
<dr_willis> No idea.. but i bet one of them is the problem
<dr_willis> clear them all out and see if it works then.. :) that would prove its a firewall rule
<dr_willis> sudo iptables --flush
<boggystudios> i've cleared all the rules but I still get the same message.  Should I reboot?
<dr_willis> rebooting would reinstate the rules I belive
<boggystudios> dr_willis: well I'm still at a loss
<cody_> does anyone here know where to put the flash player plugin for firefox?
<Ardarandir> why dont you just apt-get it? is the regular one broken?
<Ardarandir> and: you can look that up inside firefox, where it looks for plugins
<cody_> well I have had some major problems
<cody_> I tried to reinstall the flash player because all of a sudden I could only watch the first 5 seconds of any video.
<Ardarandir> with sudo apt-get remove --purge ?
<cody_> no...
<cody_> I tried manually
<Ardarandir> how that?
<dr_willis> remove/reinstalling - rarely fixes things under Linux
<cody_> I looked for the plugin in each directory and deleted it
<Ardarandir> cody_: wrong action :)
<cody_> true that dr_willis but thqt seemed to be the only thing the forums were telling
<cody_> me
<Ardarandir> bad forums :)
<cody_> yeah probably for windows users
<cody_> okay...
<cody_> so should I try a purge then?
<Ardarandir> cody_: seems like you deleted something which doesnt come with the package, did you?
<cody_> I only deleted things inside the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins directory
<Ardarandir> cody_: purge it, reinstall it - and if that doesnt work try it manually again...
<Ardarandir> than it should work
<Ardarandir> *then
<cody_> woah...
<Ardarandir> i only got there  two files
<Ardarandir> flashplugin-alternative.so  and npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
<cody_> when I ran that it gave me unmet dependencies
<Ardarandir> cody_: which?
<cody_> libgcc1gcc-4.2-basegcc-4.2-basegcc-4.2-baselibstdc++6
<cody_> oops
<cody_> there are spaces in there somewhere
<cody_> what the heck is up with thqt
<cody_> that*
<Ardarandir> hum, that shouldnt be dependencies, afaik
<cody_> this problem truley is whack because everything worked fine not four hours ago.
<Ardarandir> what exact package did you try to purge?
<cody_> firefox
<Ardarandir> waah
<Ardarandir> no!
<Ardarandir> just try flashplugin-nonfree instead ;)
<cody_> same unmet dependencies
<Ardarandir> really? while trying to PURGE it?
<cody_> yeah...
<cody_> and when trying to install whatever...
<Ardarandir> sounds like you deleted more than that two files there...
<cody_> I think I have a bigger proble here
<Ardarandir> well, did you have an upgrade lately
<Ardarandir> ?
<Ardarandir> try aptget install -f
<Ardarandir> *apt-get
<cody_> I did use adept to try to update earlier
<Ardarandir> maybe that didnt work out quite well?
<cody_> it had some problems but I just ignored it and didnt install the things it had problems with
<replman> Hi! What command should i use to copy the home-directory to another hdd preserving the owners, dates, permissions, ...?
<cody_> -f worked, its running right now
<Ardarandir> try "apt-get update -f" and "dpkg- configure -a"
<Ardarandir> ouch - i meant "dpkg --configure -a"
<Ardarandir> ok, that sound good
<cody_> I figured...
<Ardarandir> so you had a not finished upgrade - thats the thing ou should check first next time youre experiencing packaging problems :)
<cody_> the weird thing is that in opera I can play the youtube videos but only for the first 5 seconds...
<Ardarandir> well, thats no reason for deleting some files on your computer you dont really know what they do
<cody_> The nice thing about opera is that it actually tells me where it looks for plugins, and so I put the .so file where it looked
<cody_> I deleted .so files
<cody_> from plugin directories
<dr_willis> sounds like its more of a flash issue then a plugins being in the wrong place issues.
<Ardarandir> agreed
<dr_willis> sounds liek flash is buffering/crashing or somthing
<cody_> hmmm, well I have downloaded it like 3 different times already...
<cody_> flash 10 that is.
<cody_> tar.gz file from adboe
<Ardarandir> cody_: why not use the kubuntu packages?
<cody_> I didnt try the package management system though
<Ardarandir> for what reason?
<cody_> I saw nonfree and decided that it costed money ha ha
<Ardarandir> ouch
<cody_> lol
<cody_> rediculous I guess.
<Ardarandir> try and google "free software" *g*
<Ardarandir> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software
<cody_> alright finished with dowloading
<Ardarandir> and configuring?
<Ardarandir> try "apt-get install -f" and "dpkg --configure -a" several times, before and after a "apt-get upgrade" to be sure :)
<dr_willis> yea. nonfree and 'restricted' could use better terms... for the repos
<cody_> dang, still the same shit
<cody_> cant play jack
<Ardarandir> cody_: do a "apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree" and a "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" and, if i may speak as a teacher:  learn about "free software" and write an one page essay about why adobe's "flash" isnt "free"...
<Ardarandir> *smile*
<HRshovinstuff> gnome-do  is possible the coolest program ever created for ubuntu
<cody_> I write clicked on the window and it looks like it using something called swfdec to try to play the youtube videos
<Ardarandir> cody_: SWF means "shockwave flash" and DEC means "decoder"
<Ardarandir> cody_: 'd be best you just did as i told ya :)
<Ardarandir> got to prepare some history lesson for monday, i'm AFK now, bye :)
<dutch__>  /part
<cody_> well I stil have the same problem after all that...
#kubuntu 2008-11-23
<appletree> hi2all
<zankyw> hi
<naught101> what version of kde does jaunty have at the moment?
<naught101> and will 4.2 betas be backported to ibex?
<patch_> it has 4.1 iirc
<appletree> i have a question.i try to install ubuntu on a thincliend.the processor is an geode CS5530A .if i try to install a version over 4.10 it stops by an error.i thing in the newer versions of ubuntu are not kernel lower then the 686 ,but i need for this cpu an kernel for 586.did i must upgrade up to 6.10???? ore is ther an other way to say him where he find the 586 kernel.i must do it in the installation process. sorry for my bad english :-)
<naught101> packages says 4.1.73. I am happy!
<naught101> anyone here using jaunty yet?
<patch_> nope... too unstable still..  im still gettin used to 8.10
<naught101> yeah
<patch_> im still trying to figure out where to change to panel so its on the top... instead of bottom so i can put a dock
<dr_willis> unlock the panel with the cashew on the right hand side - i belive first
<dr_willis> then youc an move it
<patch_> whats a cashew? lol
<dr_willis> a nut. :)
<dr_willis> see a little curved circle thang?
<dr_willis> gotta love kde4 and the inoovative names...
<dr_willis> h They should of used all the terms from BioShock.
<dr_willis> Plasmids, Eve, Adam, slicers...
<dr_willis> :)
<patch_> well it didnt work.. i jus caused plasmoid to crash lol
<dr_willis> Now ya know why i am using Gnome....
<dr_willis> :P
<patch_> yeah.. i usually do! i figured this looked nice... ugh.. im used to gnome.. i think im going to install gnome and uninstall kde
<dr_willis> i just install both
<patch_> yeah... but whats the point in having KDE ?
<patch_> if u use gnome?
<dr_willis> i use some of the apps from kde
<patch_> u just need the libs then..not the whole desktop
<dr_willis> I dont worry about it.
<dr_willis> once ya get the libs.. how much is the rest really. :)
<patch_> well.. depends on which kde apps u use..
<patch_> if u dont use a lot (like me) its about a gig or so...
<TJ12> how do i ssh into a server?
<TJ12> in ubuntu
<patch_> sshtunnel
<patch_> lol
<TJ12> in terminal?
<dr_willis> i just use the ssh command...
<dr_willis> logical eh. :)
<patch_> well idk.. i thought it was a program
<patch_> oh wait..that was to have someone ssh tunnel INTO my server..nevermind
<TJ12> hrm
<TJ12> cant find ssh tunnel
<patch_> try man ssh
<patch_> get the manual pages on it
<patch_> it shows something on mine :) so it should on urs
<TJ12> im just ttrying to figure out how to ssh into a server
<TJ12> like i use putty on windows
<patch_> right.. ssh would be what u wanna do... ssh <insert IP addy>
<patch_> ignore that
<patch_> uhm... theres a program u can use.. i jus dont know what its called atm
<Lindows> use ssh
<Lindows> it does everything
<Lindows> tunneling, whatever
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$ ssh 208.98.44.146:20
<TJ12> ssh: 208.98.44.146:20: Name or service not known
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$
<Lindows> you used to use putty, what was the info? thats the IP, whats the port?
<Lindows> what was the user name as well
<cody_> does anyone know about flash player 10 and 9 and why they would be freezing after a couple of seconds?
<Lindows> actually
<TJ12> 20 is port
<Lindows> dont tell me the user name
<Lindows> use -l <login name>
<Lindows> when connecting
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$ ssh 208.98.44.146 20 -l tjpowell
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$
<Lindows> do you normally have to use a vpn first? or if your laptop had putty on it, it would work right now?
<TJ12> yea if i had putty i should ssh right in.
<Lindows> one sec
<Lindows> ssh -l <name> -p 20 208.94.44.146
<Lindows> work?
<TJ12> it goes to the next line then nothing
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$ ssh -l tjpowell -p 20  208.94.44.146
<Lindows> it should give you an option to accept the key
<TJ12> nothing yet
<dr_willis> Putty is a ssh client last i looked....
<dr_willis> or are you saying you need a ssh client for your windows box?
<TJ12> no
<Lindows> hrm, I just tried it and it worked, and then I ctrl-c when it ask to accept the key
<TJ12> one sec
<TJ12> hrm
<Lindows> yeah, it works, I typed back the wrong IP
<Lindows> ssh -l <login> -p 20 208.98.44.146
<TJ12> be back in a min
<dr_willis> :)
<nidfar> just completed fresh install of 8.10.  Attempted to add a few different wireless network programs to use wireless.  Lost Network Manager in the process.  Can not get the Update/Adept/synaptic to reinstall as no network connection of any kind is present now.  Help please
<burn_> anyone familiar with wine?
<Lindows> burn, yes
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<dr_willis> >hic<
<Lindows> nidfar, type: less /etc/network/interfaces   what does it say?
<legodude_> any ideas why I'm not getting any sound output from flash player to my digital output?
<dr_willis> Other sounds work.. just not flash sounds?
<legodude_> yeam
<legodude_> amarok is fine
<legodude_> vlc
<legodude_> dragon media player
<legodude_> those are about all I have tested
<nidfar> Lindows: auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<nidfar> Lindows: /etc/network/interfaces (END)
<Lindows> okay, type ifconfig , then find the wireless device, then type dhclient <device>
<TJ12> ok let me see if it works
<Lindows> for instance, if it were eth0, because it was wired ethernet (which it probably isn't)
<legodude_> just figured out I'm getting flash audio out of my analog
<Lindows> you'd type dhclient eth0
<simon__> hello! i have a problem whit my video card! it dosnt poop up in the Hardware list. (problem problyty caused by an update to 4.1
<simon__> hello! i have a problem whit my video card! it dosnt poop up in the Hardware list. (problem problyty caused by an update to 4.1
<Lindows> I'm not sure if it'll work nidfar because its wirless, but its worth a shot
<nidfar> Lindows thanks trying
<simon__> hello! i have a problem whit my video card! it dosnt poop up in the Hardware list. (problem problyty caused by an update to 4.1
<maxbaldwin> !flood > simon__
<ubottu> simon__, please see my private message
<simon__> omg just help me
<nidfar> lindows one quick question:  will this get a connection back for the ethernet?  cause if I can get that, I can redownload the manager
<simon__> omg just help me
<simon__> hello! i have a problem whit my video card! it dosnt poop up in the Hardware list. (problem problyty caused by an update to 4.1
<legodude_> hey simon__
<legodude_> stop flooding
<legodude_> it is pretty rude
<Lindows> yes
<JuJuBee> What's going on with logrotate?  When it runs, it renders my laptop useless and I have to  kill it.
<legodude_> and people are much less likely to help you
<MrKennie> simon__: please do not repeat your question like that. Be a little more specific too, like what video card you have etc.
<simon__> lol nobody helping me
<Lindows> dhclient eth0 will get wired ethernet working
<legodude_> simon__: act polite, not demanding
<Lindows> i guess iwconfig is for wireless devices
<simon__> Navida Geforce 8400m gs 256 mb
<MrKennie> simon__: people here are volunteers and users, just be patient.
<Lindows> simon_ I'm using 8800gt, I had to install beta drivers to get it to work
<MrKennie> heh.
<TJ12> lindows
<MrKennie> I've seen people act worse than that and not get kicked.
<TJ12> it worked thanks
<Lindows> awesome
<TJ12> u use lindows or ubuntu
<MrKennie> simon__: and some people here like to flex their muscles
<Lindows> kubuntu
<simon__> ?
<MrKennie> nm
<nidfar> lindows I typed that and I got a series of lines
<Lindows> simon_ you probably are going to have to install nvidia beta drivers, I had to
<simon__> ok where i get them
<Lindows> search for 180.08 on google, you can probably find a guide
<nidfar> I am not sure if it worked lindows because a few of the lines read Operation Denied
<Kovert> dr_willis: why did no one tell me to remove the USB key?
<Lindows> sorry, probably need to sudo dhclient eth<number>
<Lindows> sudo dhclient eth0
<Lindows> or eth1
<Lindows> eth2
<Lindows> whatever is connected
<dr_willis> Kovert,  what usb key?
<nidfar> thanks lindows trying
<Kovert> dr_willis: the one preventing me from booting
<dr_willis> Kovert,  why dident you? :)
<dr_willis> I have no issues booting with usb keys in my machines.
<Kovert> Dragnslcr: when I tried to boot that was the first device
<dr_willis> Yours Must Hate you. :P
<Kovert> soeey that was for dr willis
<Kovert> dr_willis: after all that
<dr_willis> booting from a usb device - correct.. many machines make that boot device be sda, and all otehr devices get shifted down 1 letter
<JuJuBee> Anybody know if there is a bug with logrotate?
<dr_willis> brb
<Kovert> dr_willis: also this is an old machine so the sata machines don't show in the bios
<legodude_> JuJuBee: what kind of problems are you having?
<JuJuBee> Every day, when I turn my laptop on, logrotate runs and It hangs my latpop so I have to kill the process.
<simon__> what is an FTP file
<legodude_> ah
<nidfar> lindows got connection now just trying to make sure that network manager is back on the system
<legodude_> I had something else with logs
<nidfar> thanks
<Lindows> awesome, np
<Kovert> simon__: ftp is a transfer process
<Kovert> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<simon__> oh i can't open it whit firefox?
<Lindows> you want to download NVIDIA_.....pkg2.run
<Lindows> simon_
<Kovert> simon__: you can but it is a pain
<simon__> ???
<Kovert> simon__: apt-get install filezilla
<Lindows> make sure its the right one
<Lindows> if you are using 32 bit, you want the 32 bit driver
<Lindows> 64 bit, 64 bit driver
<simon__> ok
<Lindows> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.08-pkg2.run
<Lindows> for x64
<simon__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<simon__> wat in hell is this?
<Kovert> simon__: do you have adapt or synaptic open
<Kovert> or add sudo to the frount of the command string
<simon__> ok
<Kovert> wp Dr_willis
<Lindows> you cant just run the install
<Lindows> you need to reboot into console
<Lindows> killall kdm or kilall gdm
<Lindows> then sudo sh <package>
<simon__> ???
<simon__> isn't 4.1 the same that the old one?
<Dr_willis> or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop    to stop gdm nicely
<micka> bonsoir les gens!
<micka> Ssalut, ca va bien?
<legodude_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<simon__> i use console
<Kovert> Qui
<micka> hi everyone! What's been up?
<Kovert> dont understand is that anglas?
<Kovert> ok hi micka
<simon__> then! when it's done   whats next
<simon__> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<brandan> has anyone tried to play commad and conquer renegade in ubuntu 8.10
<simon__> !swamp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swamp
<simon__> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kovert> !xyzzy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xyzzy
<Dr_willis> brandan,  given how old that game is.... :) i would be amazed that anyone in here even rembers it...
<simon__> !kick Dr_willis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick Dr_willis
<simon__> omg
<Dr_willis> heh
<simon__> bad commands!
<brandan> It worked in 8.04
<brandan> now its just black and white
<brandan> :P
<Kovert> Dr_willis: how do you correct and anotate the bot?
<Dr_willis> Not sure..
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<simon__> !gm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gm
<simon__> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<simon__> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<simon__> !eg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eg
<simon__> !au
<ubottu> au is the Australian LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-au
<Kovert> !mountaindew
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountaindew
<Kovert> juts wondering
<simon__> !ki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ki
<simon__> !kick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<simon__> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<simon__> !st
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about st
<simon__> !am
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about am
<simon__> !sw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw
<simon__> !sv
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<simon__> !fi
<ubottu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<simon__> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<puggg> d/led 8.10, burned the image to a CD, tried to use it as a live cd, but I get a f'ed up screen
<simon__> !ty
<legodude_> simon__: why don't you and ubottu take this private?
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<simon__> ok
<puggg> only on kubuntu am I having this prob, not ubuntu or xubuntu
<Kovert> puggg: YOU COULD TRY THE ALT CD
<Kovert> sorry caps
<puggg> have an nvidia video card
<Kovert> puggg: you could force it into vga
<puggg> Kov:  How?
<puggg> I tried using safe graphics mode
<puggg> but the same prob
<Kovert> puggg: there are cheet codes when you boot
<Kovert> brb
<puggg> Kovert:  I think the Alt CD doesn't have Live Cd capability
<legodude_> puggg: what nvidia card?
<puggg> 5700ve
<simon__> msg to all of you!
<simon__> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<simon__> do i need this?
<legodude_> puggg: that may be your problem, you might want to be sure the nvidia driver supports it
<puggg> weird enuf, ub and xub doesn't have this prob, KDE 4.1.x in opensuse 11.1b5 runs fine
<puggg> same vid card
<legodude_> I believe that the newest beta does not support 5000 series
<simon__> i just want to be sure thet the hardware work's in 4.1
<legodude_> strange
<simon__> what havnt ub wirless
<simon__> ok madwifi dosn't support?
<Kovert> back
<Kovert> why when i click activte on hardware drivers does nothing happen
<brandan> sure no one tried to use renegade on ubuntu 8.10
<simon__> will not the box be acctived
<simon__> ???
<Kovert> simon__: no there should be a dialog
<legodude_> brandan:
<legodude_> did you check wine hq?
<simon__> ok but it is something that i need to say! my internett dosn't show the right picture because the nvindia dupport is not acctivated
<Kovert> simon__:  have you enabled the hardware drivers?
<simon__> nope it is not on the list
<brandan> It was the destop effects that was causing the game to mess up
<Kovert> you have opened the hardware driver gui
<CourtJesterG> #amarok
<CourtJesterG> can someone do somthing for me?
<Kovert> CourtJesterG: depends
<CourtJesterG> got a myspace?
<Kovert> no
<CourtJesterG> even facebook
<Kovert> no
<CourtJesterG> =(
<Kovert> what is your issue
<Kovert> Where did they put the 12 vs 24 hr clock settings this time?
<CourtJesterG> well anyway got my flash my java try to load the yoville app aand it loads to start when i click start nothing happens not undderstanding why using java 6
<CourtJesterG> happens in firefox and kon
<walbert> Kovert:  I think that they're in Regional/Language settings inside of System Settings
<Kovert> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kovert> walbert: thanks
<walbert> Inside of KTorrent, is there any way to decide what to download on a file-by-file basis /after/ a download starts?
<Kovert> walbert: cant you kill certain parts?
<walbert> Kovert: Not that I can see... ktorrent looks very handicapped thus far compared to other bittorrent clients
<Kovert> walbert: you can install vuze
<walbert> ereugh
<walbert> i might just go back to transmission
<walbert> For some reason, i feel an odd twang of guilt running gtk apps on kde (or kde apps on gnome), even though I probably shouldn't.
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$ su
<TJ12> Password:
<TJ12> su: Authentication failure
<TJ12> tj@tj-laptop:~$
<LjL> 1root
<LjL> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Kovert> walbert: again vuze
<walbert> Kovert:  wayy too resource-intensive for  my tastes :)
<brandan> will .net be possibe in the next ubuntu version?
<Kovert> walbert: you have cheap tastes! laffing
<CourtJesterG> no sure if yoville falls into this catorgory but glad to see you can use skpy if needed be
<walbert> I can understand a bittorrent client that uses resources for massive amounts of sockets needing to be kept open/etc... not some kind of half-brained "content layer", or whatever vuze calls it
<HRshovinstuff> sigh... anyone here familiar with vlc media player
<walbert> Yeah HR, what's up?
<Kovert> HRshovinstuff: juts ask the question
<HRshovinstuff> I was changing the skin settings within the   preferences menu.   I go to restart the program and now it will not open.  I have done a complete removal via the synaptics package manager, and a reinstall via terminal.   I cannot get the GUI to come up
<HRshovinstuff> it runs in terminal just fine
<CourtJesterG> to me it seems the start button is disabled
<legodude_> HRshovinstuff: did you check ~/.config/vlc?
<HRshovinstuff> legodude_: i will check that now
<legodude_> and ~/.local/share/vlc
<legodude_> might want to try removing config files
<legodude_> might restore your settings
<CourtJesterG> i got this
<legodude_> you can calso try #vlc
<CourtJesterG> Could not identify or did not find an approved authentication protocol. Check the targeted host and all necessary parameters.
<walbert> legodude: i think it's #videolan ? could be wrong
<legodude_> ah yes
<legodude_> you are correct
<CourtJesterG> i get permission denied to call method location.tostring with firebug
<HRshovinstuff> legodude_  neither of those directories exists
<legodude_> HRshovinstuff: try find . | grep vlc
<walbert> HRshovinstuff:   try sudo updatedb && locate vlc | grep /home
<walbert> (those commands are largely identical, don't worry about both)
<legodude_> yeah, my command should be run in ~
<HRshovinstuff> yessir .....working.....
<TJ12> Im trying to go as root
<TJ12> i type su
<TJ12> it says password
<TJ12> i put in my password and it dont work
<Dragnslcr> It's sudo, not su
<walbert> tj12:  ubuntu doesn't have a su command.  if you -really- want a root shell, then sudo bash
<Kovert> TJ12: try sudo
<serenity> torrent of aseigo's second show for kde4 is now available: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4527435
<legodude_> or sudo su
<TJ12> no im trying to install something
<mister-tea> or kdesudo
<TJ12> but to install it i gotta be root
<Kovert> sudo bash
<mister-tea> !sudo
<legodude_> sudo command
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<TJ12> http://sheltermanager.sourceforge.net/linux_deb.p
<walbert> sudo bash will keep your user's bash profile, sudo su will use root's profile, btw
<TJ12> got it thanks
<HRshovinstuff> ahhh legodude_  you are my hero
<HRshovinstuff> i removed the configs, and back to my fav player ty
<HRshovinstuff> FYI  they were located in   ~/.vlc
<legodude_> you're welcome
<HRshovinstuff> :)
<HRshovinstuff> i thought i was boned there for a moment, but only a moment
<walbert> HRshovinstuff:  just remember that synaptic will rarely remove any config files from any user's home directory when you uninstall... it will just stick to systemwide files
<legodude_> yeah
<legodude_> and most config files are .something
<legodude_> or .something/
<TekkieFreak> brb
<HRshovinstuff> definately I will remember that
<TJ12> hrm
<TJ12> im trying to install something
<TJ12> i downloaded it to documents
<TJ12> i typed dpkg -i sheltermanager-2.3.4_i386.deb
<TJ12> and this is what i get
<TJ12> root@tj-laptop:~# dpkg -i sheltermanager-2.3.4_i386.deb
<TJ12> dpkg: error processing sheltermanager-2.3.4_i386.deb (--install):
<TJ12>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<TJ12> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TJ12>  sheltermanager-2.3.4_i386.deb
<TJ12> root@tj-laptop:~#
<danielches> hey, im having problems with sound, i sill have sound coming out of my speaker even whilst my headphones are plugged in (it plays sound throught both speakers and headphones)
<mister-tea> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kovert> TJ12: why notopen in in ark
<legodude_>  TJ12 it looks like you are in the wrong directory?
<legodude_> i downloaded it to documents & root@tj-laptop:~#
<Kovert> brb
<TekkieFreak> Anyone know how to get the taskbar to the top of my screen in kde4?
<Kovert> Shzam!
<walbert> TekkieFreak -> reveal the top-right corner of your desktop, click the little symbol there, ensure that your widgets are unlocked,  then click the (smaller, but identical) symbol on your taskbar.    the bar that appears can be dragged to any part of your screen
<Kovert> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<shangyong> add a panel directly
<shangyong> and you can add widgets on this panel
<TekkieFreak> How do I reveal the top right corner?
<TekkieFreak> There is nothing there.
<TJ12> what directory do i need to put that file in
<walbert> TekkieFreak:  using kde 4.1.x?
<walbert> tj12:  It doesn't matter where it is.... just cd to the same directory from the shell whenever you go to install the package...
<TekkieFreak> Walbert yes.
<TekkieFreak> two monitors at the moment though.
<TJ12> k
<walbert> tekkiefreak: hrm, whelp I only have on atm my disposal :)  At the top-right there's a little foot-looking symbol
<Kovert> whats the packages with the "bad" software in it
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<TekkieFreak> :)...well one of mine is a laptop...so I have an external monitor.
<Kovert> Dr_willis: the "bad" packages
<TJ12> root@tj-laptop:~# ls
<TJ12> Desktop  Documents  Examples  logs  Music  Pictures  Public  Templates  Videos
<TJ12> root@tj-laptop:~# cd Documents
<TJ12> root@tj-laptop:~/Documents# ls
<TekkieFreak> I'll switch to one and see if that helps... hang on.
<TJ12> sheltermanager-2.3.4_i386_linux.tar.gz
<TJ12> root@tj-laptop:~/Documents# dpkg -i sheltermanager-2.3.4_i386.deb
<TJ12> dpkg: error processing sheltermanager-2.3.4_i386.deb (--install):
<TJ12>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<TJ12> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TJ12>  sheltermanager-2.3.4_i386.deb
<TJ12> root@tj-laptop:~/Documents#
<TJ12> so then i tar -zxvf it
<legodude_> TJ12: you shouldn't spam
<legodude_> that is also not a deb file
<legodude_> that is a tarball
<TJ12> hrmmmmm
<TJ12> ill figure it out
<legodude_> download the deb
<legodude_> that is what you need to do
<legodude_> not the source tarball
<legodude_> which is what that is (probably)
<TekkieFreak> Oh weird...hrm.
<TekkieFreak> Now it *thinks * it has 2 monitors but is only on one...
<TekkieFreak> Gah...brb.
<TekkieFreak> have to log out again.
 * Kovert is so excited 3 min from having a usable system
<legodude_> howso?
<Kovert> firefox win32 codacs pidgin skype etc
<legodude_> ah
<legodude_> I don't think it will really be completely usable until jaunty
<Kovert> and most important "npr the current"
<legodude_> ?
<Kovert> google it
<legodude_> yeah, but what does that have to do with kubuntu?
<legodude_> just streaming it you mean?
<Kovert> I cant install any more software with out music!
<legodude_> wow, good recent playlist
<Kovert> yes
<legodude_> 3/5 decent songs
<Kovert> best station I have found
<legodude_> I like CBC radio2's "the signal"
<legodude_> pretty eclectic
<Kovert> I will listen
<legodude_> comes on in 20min
<Kovert> firefox
<Kovert> this is all day
<Kovert> it's alove
<mister-tea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Kovert> think I need mplayer
<Kovert> was so so close
<Kovert> Huzzah!
<naught101> anyone here tried the Jaunty Alpha?
<legodude_> Kovert: problem is your radio station is basically the same thing as my playlist
<legodude_> naught101: nope
<legodude_> is it out yet?
<naught101> three days ago
<Kovert> legodude_: thats great
<naught101> according to the release schedule, anyway
<legodude_> didn't know that
<Kovert> pidgin going in now
<naught101> legodude_: looks like there are no killer bugs.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=jaunty&orderby=-importance
<supertones> anyone recommend a good cheap webcam?
<Kovert> supertones: arent they all cheap
<supertones> i just mean anyone knows one that works in linux?
<Kovert> supertones: I woudl look at the reviews then thake that one and then query it for linux drivers
<supertones> k
<legodude_> UVC ones work nice
<legodude_> but are having some trouble right now that is being worked on
<legodude_> so hopefully the fix will be available in a week or two
<legodude_> UVC-class video cameras I mean
<TJ12> trying to install something i get Error Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre
<legodude_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<TJ12> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kinte> Does anyone know how to mount a DR-DOS filesystem from Kubuntu?
<legodude_> isn't it a fat filesystem?
<Kovert> yes
<JediatNight> Dolphn would be able to mount a FAT16 or FAT32 file system ?
<kinte> I try to use the vfat type but keep getting an error about wrong fs type
<legodude_> vfat is fat32 no?
<JediatNight> vfat can be fat16 as well
<JediatNight> its for windows like OS
<ralpho> example mount -t vfat /dev/ndas-37018340-0 /mnt/MedaiPlayer
<JediatNight> vfat offers Long file names
<ralpho> i bet dr dos is 16
<legodude_> yeah
<Dr_willis> 'fat' vs 'vfat'
<Dr_willis> or -t msdos ?
<kinte> i think it is 16
<JediatNight> vfat was an enhanced version of fat16 for windows 95 with LFN support
<JediatNight> as far as i remember
<legodude_> yup
<ralpho> good old days
<Dr_willis> i never was clear on where the term vfat came from.. :) 'very fat' :)
<JediatNight> i wrote a FAT16 file system with VFAT couple oof years ago for accessing Sd cards with microcontrollers
<legodude_> virtual fat
<kinte> i have an external drive that was formatted by my satelite box in a DR-DOS format.  I'm using as a DVR.  But I can't access the files on my computer
<Dr_willis> but its real! :)
<Dr_willis> do a 'sudo fdisk -l' and see what filesystem it says it is
<legodude_> yeah
<legodude_> could be funky something
<legodude_> for large disk support
<Dr_willis> i was thinking dr-dos had some optuions/enhancements to  the dos filesystem also..
<kinte> it is listed as "unknown system".  but the ID is c8
<Dr_willis> Interesting...
<Dr_willis> could be some special FS used by the box.. ?
<legodude_> yeah
<legodude_> how big is the drive?
<kinte> the drive has 2 partitions.  Fat32 and Unknown.  I want to access the unknown
<legodude_> often times they use funky formatting for speed/ease of use
<JediatNight> does DR_DOS file system support FAT32 or is it just fAT16 , i forgot.. what it supported.. remember seeing the code in 2005 :P
<kinte> the fat32 partition is 10 gig.  and the other is 480 gig
<legodude_> yeah
<legodude_> that tells you somethign
<legodude_> fat32 is limited to 127gb?
<JediatNight> fat32 supports upto 4 TB i guess?
<JediatNight> or 2 TB?
<legodude_> "The project's efforts have resulted so far in adding native support for large disks (LBA) and the FAT32 filesystem. There were also several other enhancements, including improved memory management and support for the new FAT+ filesystem extension which allows files of almost 256 GB in size on normal FAT partitions."
<ralpho> what if its compressed
<JediatNight> the answer is 2^28 bytes
<legodude_> JediatNight: but depends on implementation
<JediatNight> the maximum size of a fAT32 volume is 2^28 bytes ..  as 4 bits are not used in FAT32 for fat tables
<legodude_> ralpho: could be
<legodude_> what box is it?
<kinte> is there some type of drdos driver or something that would make it automatically mount like the fat
<JediatNight> legodude: that is what M$ says
<legodude_> but probably not compressed
<kinte> I got a PANSAT 9200
<ralpho> If it is your doomed
<legodude_> no point to compress video though
<legodude_> beyond mpeg
<TJ12> anyone know how to install sun java
<TJ12> i read the things and cant figure it out
<Dr_willis> TJ12,  i normally install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package and it grabs java and more...
<Dr_willis> Not much to read. :)
<ralpho> does it all by itself
<Dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras' One of the first things I do on a new install.
<TJ12> ok thanks
<JediatNight> legodue: have you ever programmed lego robots?
<jimmy51_home> TJ12: be careful with the java license dialog though
<legodude_> JediatNight: nope
<jimmy51_home> the first time i installed it i accidently hit 'no' and didn't have java
<JediatNight> they are really cool . .as you can program them in  java
<kinte> i also get a message saying Partition 2 does not end on cylinder boundary.  Could this be an issue?
<legodude_> yup
<JediatNight> there is a tiny vm in java.. and it is fun to interface them using Jini
<JediatNight> i forgot the exact name of the microcontroller which is in the lego bots
<JediatNight> is it an atmel/
<JediatNight> ?
<TJ12> yea
<TJ12> it wont let me do ok
<TJ12> i press enter and i get nothing
<legodude_> JediatNight: could be atmel arm
<ralpho> i found this
<ralpho> mount -F dos /dev/rdsk/fds0d2.3.5 /floppy
<legodude_> don't think any AVR are any where near fast enough
<JediatNight> i was thinking of buying a lego robot kit :P they are fun to play and interface with jini
<TJ12> jimmy51_home: how do i do the okay
<Kovert> any one have any experiance with webcam drivers I found this http://lwn.net/Articles/291036/ but i dont knwo what to do with it
<kinte> that -F option isn't working for me
<Kovert> says spca505 is for mew
<Kovert> -f
<TJ12> never mind i figured it out
<legodude_> Kovert: what are you asking?
<JediatNight> kovert: what kind of chip is on your webcam?
<JediatNight> is there any distro which is already supporting it?
<Kovert> legodude_: I want to install my webcam
<legodude_> kinte: I think you are sunk :(
<legodude_> legodude_: what happens when you plug it in?
<Kovert> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0733:0430 ViewQuest Technologies, Inc. Intel Pro Share WebCam
<legodude_> kubuntu comes with support for many cams
<Kovert> legodude_: thats nice! :-(
<kinte> looks like it
<legodude_> what are the lines surrounding that?
<JediatNight> you have to install video4linux it seemed to suport many devices
<Kovert> I can try that
<legodude_> have you just tried cheese?
<Kovert> yes rats refused it
<legodude_> haha
<Kovert> Couldn't find package video4linux
<legodude_> but cheese doesn't work?
<Kovert> correct
<ralpho> was it just simple like  mount -t msdos /dev/hda1 /dos
<legodude_> I think v4l is installed?
<Kovert> don't think so
<Kovert> legodude_: looks like it isnt
<JediatNight> i have to eat something.. bbl
<Kovert> !v4l
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l
<Kovert> !video4linux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video4linux
<legodude_> v4l-conf?
<legodude_> try hitting that
<Kovert> !v4l-conf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l-conf
<legodude_> nono, installing the package
<legodude_> !info  Intel Pro Share WebCam
<ubottu> Pro is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'feisty', 'feisty-backports', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu']
<legodude_> er
<legodude_> !info v4l-conf
<ubottu> v4l-conf (source: xawtv): tool to configure video4linux drivers. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 27 kB, installed size 184 kB
<tehk123> Anyone know if I can rebind Control-A to "goto the start of the line" instead of "Select all"?
<Kovert> legodude_: how do I get that in?
<tehk123> I used to be able to in kde3, but in four I no long have the ability to edit those options
<legodude_> sudo apt-get install v4l-conf
<Kovert> wow
<legodude_> v4l is part of teh kernel AFAIK
<Kovert> wow not usre how to use it
<Kovert> this is what i thought it should besudo v4l-conf -a 0733:0430
<legodude_> Kovert: can you pastebin your dmesg?
<Kovert> legodude_: http://pastebin.com/m67130742
<legodude_> uh
<legodude_> I don't see your cam?
<Kovert> oh?
<legodude_> yeah
<legodude_> I don't see any mention ofit
<Kovert> let me trace it
<Kovert> its plugged in
<legodude_> try unplugging/plugging
<Kovert> done
<legodude_> any update in the dmesg?
<Kovert> i think so
<Kovert> nope no change
<Kovert>    30.305003] usbcore: registered new interface driver spca505
<Kovert> [   30.305021] spca505: registered
<Kovert> thought that might be it
<legodude_> yeah
<legodude_> that is
<Kovert> cheese
<legodude_> so it looks like the driver is there
<legodude_> now you need to find out how to properly talk to it
<Kovert> right case cheese dont like it
<legodude_> you can try stuff with gstreamer if you have that installed
<legodude_> or ekiga
<legodude_> or another one that I can't remember the name of
<Kovert> \dev\video1
<Kovert> how about skype
<legodude_> should
<Kovert> nope it has cooties
<legodude_> try gstreamer
<legodude_> gst-launch v4l2src name=video_source device=/dev/video0
<TJ12> is there a program like limewire for kubuntu
<karan> how do you check the ip of a site by using terminal
<QQmelo> karan
<legodude_> ping
<QQmelo> nslookup
<legodude_> nslookuop
<QQmelo> or ping
<legodude_> nslookup
<QQmelo> but, if you use ping, the remote host can block your pings
<QQmelo> is better nslookup
<walbert> dig beats them both ^.^
<legodude_> it does
<legodude_> for simple DNS resolve, blocking pings should not do anything
<stdin> "host <address>" works too
<karan> i am not able to turn my bluetooth on  how can i turn it on
<maxbaldwin> karan, power button?
<maxbaldwin> :D
<karan> i tried that
<karan> isnt there any command int the terminal which checks wheather ur bluetooth is on or not or rather turns it on
<mortici> Unfortunately KDE4 and kdebluetooth4 are in no so great shape.....
<mortici> i know my BT works but the utility to run it doesn't really work lol
<mortici> you can try in console
<mortici> kbluetooh4
<mortici> then
<mortici> kbluetooh4-devicemanager
<mortici> i have a slightly weirder issue... it seems my konsole window size doesn't want to save, i resize it exit and launch again and a weird size loads once more....
<Wicked> whats the best way to install compiz-fusion in 8.10?
<mortici> Hostname: SuperNova - OS: Linux 2.6.27-7-generic/i686 - CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 (3199.967 MHz) - Processes: 136 - Uptime: 9h 35m - Load Average: 0.22 - Memory Usage: 405.03MB/2023.88MB (20.01%) - Disk Usage: 219.70GB/138.51GB (158.62%)
<Wicked> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
<unni> I too have this konsole issue. It doesn't remove the size, and everytime opens in a weird shape
<unni> Looks like the konsole issue has been fixed in KDE 4.1.3 update
<Greenery> is there a way to free up plasma memory usage?
<hellhound__> I am having trouble with my logitech quickcam communicate stx webcam in kopete.  I worked before I upgraded to kde 4.1 (i had kde 4.0 before)
<dayel> hola banda
<dayel> hola sigma
<sigma> how do you disable the update notifier in intrepid? can i uninstall it?
<sigma> howsit dayel
<sigma> dam was reading aseigo's blog, kde 4.2 is gonna be wicked, so many improvements, and a brand new system tray!
<dayel> where you are sigma
<dayel> alguien que sea de mexico
<sigma> ah just uninstall update-notifier-kde!
<Sokal-EC> ok i installed gnome-themes and gnome-themes-extras now where are they?
<Sokal-EC> i clicked on the desktop to change themes and nothing new
<Sokal-EC> how do i access said themes?
<Sokal-EC> how do i change the kde-look.org to gnome-look.org under plasma workspace themes?
<surgy> hello
<surgy> im trying to get my vivitar vivicam35 to work
<TJ12> dont think theres anyone awake in here might wana ask in #ubuntu
<surgy> thats a first!
 * JediatNight is away: Gone away for now
<TJ12> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TJ12> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<surgy> can someone help me find webcam software?
<surgy> or no the names of any?
 * JediatNight is back.
<brandan> Theres one but I think its only for Windows
<surgy> anyone?
<brandan> http://www.seismo.ethz.ch/linux/webcam.html
<JediatNight> surgy: have you installed video4linux?
<surgy> no didnt know anything about it
<surgy> in the repos?
<brandan> Surgy, Have you tried Camorama Webcam Viewer?
<surgy> my problem is that i dont even know if linux installed the camera
<surgy> and i tried vlc to veiw the webcam but it ask for the address of the camera
<surgy> and i dont know that
<surgy> im thinking about trying easycam
<brandan> Isn't it just your IP or lan address
<surgy> what?
<surgy> no this is a usb camera
<surgy> i just call it a "web cam" out of habit sorry
<brandan> Ive never used a Webcam in linux ^^
<surgy> and by adress i mean like /mount/video0
<brandan> oh
<brandan> like
<brandan> /media
<brandan> /media/cdrom
<surgy> hmmm guess im on my own here
<surgy> http://pastebin.com/m4f855f5
<surgy> thats what i got
<surgy> not even showing it mounted
<surgy> so how do i mount it?
 * Away is away: Gone away for now
 * brandan is back.
<MCMetal> is everyone here?
<dr_willis> well not everyone.. :)
<MCMetal> :-D
<dwidmann> if by everyone you mean a few people, then yes, everyone is here.
<TJ12> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TJ12> !qtcurve
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtcurve
<MCMetal2> kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> !qt | TJ12
<ubottu> TJ12: Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<MCMetal2> what are you doing at the moment?
<MCMetal2> what are you doing at the moment?
<StormBlade> hi all i've got a problem. i've just installed kubuntu 8.10 but i was'nt able to configure eth0 and unfortunately i am writing from windows now.. can anyone help me how can i configure eth0 and access internet ..
<ott0> why does this script not echo "hi"?  -->  echo "hi" | read a    \n     echo "$a"
<tj_> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tj_> ott0: join #ubuntu i think everyone in here is asleep
<ott0> k
<sunshine> Hey, i have a intel sound card, but there is absolutely no sound coming out of kde4
<dr_willis> I imagine its somthing to do with read not reading from the standard input.. or bad quoteing..
<dr_willis>  echo "hi" | read a  does not set a
<dr_willis> oh wait it did now. :)
<Copelia> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Copelia> Bonjours,
<Copelia> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sunshine> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Copelia> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<dr_willis> o4o ?
<dr_willis> Not much need for warez in linux. :P
<ott0> dr_willis: when type echo "hi" | read a it doesn't seem to set a
<dr_willis> ott0,  yep.. it dosent..
<dr_willis> sounds to me like read is not reading from stdin
<rogan> http://www.blogpirate.org
<dr_willis> a=$(echo "hi")
<ott0> that's interesting because this script seems to be doing just that...  http://www.fantasmacomputing.com/fc/index.php?id=14
<dr_willis> I wonder if its because thats IN a script.. thus the variables are local to that script.
<dr_willis> not from the command line.
<ott0> hmm i'll try running it in a script
<ott0> go figure, doesn't work
<tj_> where is qtcurve located
<dr_willis> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/internal.html#READREF
<dr_willis> says --------->	
<dr_willis> Piping output to a read, using echo to set variables will fail.
<jussi01> !info qtcurve
<tj_> i need to open qtcurve but duno where its at
<ubottu> qtcurve (source: kde-style-qtcurve): This is a set of widget styles for KDE3 and Gtk2 based apps. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.59.3-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ramchan1> can some one pls paste me the file - /etc/init.d/halt  - i accidentally deleted it
<jussi01> tj_: do: dpkg -L qtcurve
<ramchan1> i am on 8.10
<JediatNight> back
<ott0> dr_willis: thanks
<ott0> that's a handy reference page
<dr_willis> its in the repos if you want to isnatll it..
<dr_willis> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<kaminix> What's the name of the package which handles gtk themes in KDE 3 (Hardy Heron)?
<noaXess> hey
<noaXess> i have a notebook with a removable dvd-rom.. if i connect the dvd-rom, wil kubuntu 8.10 is running, nothing happend.. not in log's or dmesg.. i need to reboot my notebook to get the dvd-rom.. in kubuntu 8.04 it worked perfect..
<noaXess> any idea?
<noaXess> hotplug not active?
<ott0> has anyone else experienced a bug where if you resize the task bar too small the icons don't shrink properly and overflow from the top of the screen?
<ott0> in kde 4.1
<noaXess> ott0: what graficcard?
<ott0> how do i check again?
<noaXess> lspci | grep VGA
<noaXess> !hotplug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotplug
<matt__> Hi, I'm getting massive packet loss on my main PC that I think has only started since kernel 27-8-generic, is it possible that can be a factor. I've tried 3 different wifi cards and turned off every device
<ott0>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<noaXess> ott0: are your effects for kde4.1 all activated?
<ott0> i'm actually running gnome at the moment because kde was buggy. i was running it in the default configuration after installing 8.10
<koperton> hi guys
<noaXess> ott0: try to disable all the effects and test aging to resize your main panel
<ott0> if you want i can boot back into kde and check
<ott0> okay i'm going to try it
<ott0> be back in a bit
<noaXess> ok
<noaXess> ho can i force hardware detecting?.. my hotplug dvd-rom can't be found unti i reboot..
<dwidmann> noaXess: If you find out let me know, but I'm not sure it's possible ... could be a motherboard limitation.
<ott0> so, er, how do i disable effects?
<ott0> pardon my ignorance
<ott0> ah
<ott0> i disabled desktop effects and the bug is still present
<tj_> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<JackWinter> hehe, i installed kubuntu 8.10 in a vbox 2.0.4.  with some work i got most of the guest additions working.  now i was clever enough to enable desktop effects, and whenever i boot the vbox i'm greated with a black screen.  is there a config file i can edit in single user mode to turn  it off ?
<stdin> JackWinter: ~/.kde/share/config/kwinrc
<stdin> look for "Enabled=true" under "[Compositing]" and change to "false"
<noaXess> dwidmann: no motherboard limition.. cause in 8.04 it worked perfectly, disconnecting and connecting the hitplug dvd worked in 8.04..
<noaXess> what modul is used for dvd/cd drives?
<noaXess> cause i think i need to modprobe that modul to get my dvd-drive/bay working
<noaXess> aha ACPI: Error installing bay notify handler
<noaXess> seams a problem with the bay handler..
<noaXess> hm..
<noaXess> sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart and above error i get in syslog
<noaXess> here is my log.. if anybody canhelp.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/75904/
<JackWinter> thanks stdin!  worked fine.
<JackWinter> I take it that compositing isn't working in a vbox due to the missing 3d functionality ?
<stdin> JackWinter: probably, though XRender may work over OpenGL
<JackWinter> stdin: how do i configure that ?
<stdin> JackWinter: from the "Advanced Options" button, there's an option in the combo-box at the top to choose XRender
<stdin> which is 3D done in software
<jxander> hi there... i have an ati x1400 on a dell inspiron 6400 laptop. I've just installed kubuntu 8.10 and then the restricted drivers, but i get a black screen on boot on my laptop and on my secondary samsung syncmaster 2243nw tft panel. if i disconnect the panel and reboot, i am able to log into kde4. but if i connect the panel later, it isn't detected. please help :D
<JackWinter> stdin: thanks that works, but is a bit slow.  (need more cpu cycles :)
<stdin> JackWinter: yeah, because it's all done on the CPU not the graphics chip
<JackWinter> stdin: still it's cool, now i can really evaluate the new kde without giving up my hardy nor rebooting.
<KiVIrc> òóò åñòü ðóññêèå?
<stdin> !ru | KiVIrc
<ubottu> KiVIrc: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<noaXess> is it possible to restart ata2/PATA connector?.. my hotplug dvd-drive works only if i reboot and it is connected.. while 8.10 is running a can't get it working.
<Amarilis> guys, i need a little help. i messed up my x server when i tried to update my nvidia drivers
<Amarilis> and now i cant start de x server \
<Amarilis> i have a  6600gt nvidia card
<Guest87323> hy
<Amarilis> it telling me that the nvidia kernel module has version 169.12 but this nvidia driver component has version 177.82
<Amarilis> and continues with: please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version
<jxander> anyone having an external monitor that could show me their configs please?
<Amarilis> so, how can i fix this problem
<JackWinter> Amarilis: goto /etc/X11 and edit xorg.conf.  change the driver from nvidia to nv (the xorg drivers)
<Amarilis> ok
<Amarilis> i will try this
<tarantos> ciao a tutti ce qualcuno che mi sa dire come faccio a correggere un erroreù
<tarantos> ma come faccio ad entare nella chat italiana
<tarantos> ce qualcuno
<tarantos> qual'èla chat italò
<Amarilis> tarantos: vai a #ubuntu-it
<tarantos> italiani dove siete?
<koperton> ubuntu-it
<koperton> -.-''
<koperton> !it | tarantos
<ubottu> tarantos: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<VousDeux> hello: I seem to be having a little problem with the position of of a couple of programs on the screen. For example, when I open Firefox the title bar will be above the top of the screen and i cannot seem to move it. I have to maximize it before I can get to the button to close it.
<tarantos> ciao a tutti  sn nuovo di kubuntu e ho un po di problemi x gli aggiornamenti...qualcuno di buona volontà mi darebbe una mano??
<koperton> VousDeux: ALT left butto of the mouse
<koperton> tarantos: wtf you are are in the english channel
<koperton> tarantos: speak english or go in ubuntu-it
<tarantos> scuse  me
<VousDeux> That helped, thank you...but when it close and open it again, it goes back to the same spot. Is there a way to have it remember when it was when I closed it?
<koperton> mm strange
<koperton> have you kde3 or kde4
<VousDeux> 3
<koperton> mm o mg that is very strange
<JackWinter> is there a way to see shockwave in konqueror ?
<koperton> JackWinter: ? have you installed plug-ins?
<koperton> VousDeux: you could reset kde
<VousDeux> Konqueror and Adept will both open toward the bottom right and I always have to drag them up. They just don't want to remember where I put them.
<koperton> VousDeux: rename $HOME/.kde
<VousDeux> Okay, I'll try that. Thanks again.
<JackWinter> koperton: i have installed nonfree flash
<koperton> JackWinter: i have konqueror like web browser have you some problem? could you give a link ?
<koperton> JackWinter: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<koperton> first
<VousDeux> Well, that did help. Obviously my .kde config was some how corrupt. Thank you!
<VousDeux> One other small problem is that for quite some time now Adept has notified me of a k3b update. I've installed it  several times, but it won't go away.
<JackWinter> koperton: ok installed:  still didn't help: http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/11/21/nguyen.xbox.taken.by.cops.wftv does not play.  just flash is no problem, like youtube works, but shockwave...
<sourcemaker> can I install ubuntu-desktop together with kubuntu-desktop? So that I can remove ubuntu-destop again... if it does not work for me?
<koperton> JackWinter: well konqueror uses mozilla-plugins
<koperton> JackWinter: now i will check if my konqui open ti
<koperton> JackWinter: mm i dunno i am italian maybe they have rescricted users by area
<JackWinter> don't think so.  ah thanks for your help.  it's enough that flash works, don't really need shockwave :)
<koperton> JackWinter: anyway it said me general erorr
<koperton> JackWinter: i want give you another tricks
<koperton> JackWinter: many time konquerors has problem because it uses  default identification but if you change it into safari many time you can get the right visualization
<g33k> how to allow root login??
<koperton> g33k: ? mm you can use sudo
<koperton> why do you need to login like root?
<koperton> anyway choose recovery kernel on the start
<koperton> then when you get console window type startx
<koperton> and you will be root
<g33k> ty
<koperton> omg
<koperton> it's not safe log in like root and go on internet
<vall> hi everyone, does anybody know how to setup a mail server on localhost?
<vall> anybody please...
<koperton> mm?
<woden1> how do I install OpenOffice 3?
<mandragor> Anyone else having trouble with Knetworkmanager in Intrepid not connecting to wifi-networks? It shows the available wifi-network but clicking its name does nothing
<holyguyver> Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this?
<holyguyver> I am running Kopete from kde3
<holyguyver> Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this? I am running Kopete from KDE3 on Hardy.
<Gelon> Hello
<holyguyver> hi
<holyguyver> how you doing?
<Gelon> fine
<Gelon> you?
<Gelon> i am using Kubuntu now and are very pleased with it. Now i'm having a slight problem. I have a HTC Tytn II with WM6 and want to synchronize, but could i do that?
<holyguyver> Not fine.
<Gelon> what's wrong?
<holyguyver> A What what what? translate out of geek.
<holyguyver> Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this? I am running Kopete from KDE3 on Hardy.
<holyguyver> What is a HTC TytnII & what is WM6?
<Gelon> HTC Tytn is a mobile phone (sort of palmtop)
<Gelon> WM6 is Windows Mobile 6 ;)
<holyguyver> I do not know what a palmtop is either.
<Gelon> very big phone :P
<holyguyver> My phone has a cord & is attached to a wall.
<holyguyver> My phone is reather large too.
<Gelon> http://www.smartdevicesdirect.co.uk/images/htc%20tytn%20II.jpg
<Gelon> :P
<holyguyver> & I wouldn't know anything about Windows, haven't used it in 5 years.
<holyguyver> So I have never owned a cell phone & I have not owned Windows in 5 years, I don't think I can help you :p
<Gelon> and i don't have yahoo so can't help you either :P
<holyguyver> Gelon & here is a picture of my phone http://gstene.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/old_phone.jpg
<Gelon> rofl
<holyguyver> I am telling the truth.
<Gelon> it's a big one indead :P
<holyguyver> So is mine a smart phone too?
<Gelon> i think the smart part is coming from your side in this case ;)
<webas> hello.. why i cant get latest gimp.. i know there is stable version!!!  OF GIMP 2.6 and via adept...or terminal it installs only 2.4.5.. lame :(
<holyguyver> Not much smarts required really, just turning a rotary dial.
<holyguyver> webas I can help you out :)
<holyguyver> give me a moment to get the site
<webas> it would be nice.. :) but i hate installing stuff manually..its impossible for me.. :)
<holyguyver> webas are you on Hardy or Intripid?
<webas> hardy :)
<Gelon> btw is there a way to get OpenOffice 3 in the adept manager (Hardy)
<holyguyver> webas http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=gimp
<holyguyver> Gelon yes there is
<Gelon> how?
<holyguyver> give me a moment to get that for you
<holyguyver> Gelon install this http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=Ubuntu+Tweak & then go to it's third party repose section & activate the Chinese Ubuntu repo.
<webas> well.. i have no idea what to do with those man files i need to install somehow.. in gimp..
<Gelon> thanks
<holyguyver> Webas those are deb files you just tell your system to install the debs & then gimp will update.
<webas> Download:   gimp  (4.8 MB)  ,  libgimp2.0  (1.1 MB)  ,  gimp-data  (10.3 MB)  ,  libbabl-0.0-0  (81.6 kB)  ,  libgegl-0.0-0  (332.6 kB)  -- so i need to download all those?? ok..and the second step? uninstall old gimp? then install this?
<holyguyver> Yes :)
<webas> how to install what file first? with what command?
<holyguyver> You just doube click on them & they should start installing.
<holyguyver> & you will find out which order because if it is in the wrong order it will let you know.
<holyguyver> Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this? I am running Kopete from KDE3 on Hardy.
<webas> no archive load.. you lied :P this is like rar stuff..not like self-install package :( eh its too hard for me this stuff
<holyguyver> They are self install for me.
<holyguyver> They are not rars for me
<webas> they are .debs... but then i open..they are empty.. :D
<holyguyver> Then you are doing something wrong :p
<holyguyver> When I double click on debs they start installing instantly.
<webas> then i press..it opens with ark... so i thought debs are like rars.. :(
<holyguyver> Nope webas debs are self install package files.
<webas> ok ok ..nope... but still this no doesnt solve anything..it opens with ark and ark is empty.. and so im stuck :D
<holyguyver> With me when I press they open in  gdebi package installer
<holyguyver> Perhaps you need to install gdebi?
<webas> i will try to find it yes.. :)
<ubuntu> hi
<holyguyver> Hi Ubuntu, nice to see you visiting your brother Kubuntu.
<woodefec> i am installing kubuntu 8.10 from KDE 4.1 live CD and as i tail -f /var/log/messages - i get lot of "Not copying foo" messages
<woodefec> is it being installed properly at all?
<holyguyver> How am I to know? I am on Hardy :p
<woodefec> hey, looks like the installer is getting there - now loading modules
<woodefec> hope to see you in a while from freshlyinstalled kubuntu
<holyguyver> I am curous to how Webas is doing with finding that installer?
<webas> yes.. gdebi.. lame internet :) i never find such program in top10 must have programs for kubuntu..
<holyguyver> webas how is things?
<webas> now i have newest gimp..thanks
<webas> yes gdebi was the answer :)
<webas> looks even nicer now that gimp..what about fu-scripts? i must install them manually?
<woodefec> allright, one question. how to run a file browser inroot mode from the Live user?
<woodefec> i need to remove some KDE4 settings fromold openSUSE homedir, to make it run flawlessly onfirst boot
<woodefec> (since nomc is present in the Live CD)
<woodefec> *nomc = no mc
<woodefec> please help if you know. i tried kdesu konqueror but nothing happened
<holyguyver> Webas, I guess so, I don't use fu-scripts so I would not know.
<webas> if only i would knew that there is such thing as deb installer :) i remember i wanted to install something from debs long time ago some stuff :D
<holyguyver> & webas some distros come with gdebi pre-installed, thus forth it is not needed on those distro's top 10 lists & the other distros would prefer people to not use any third party packages, thus they would not need gdebi.
<holyguyver> Ubuntu prefers you not use any third party packages.
<webas> kde 4.0 official kubuntu :P should have this by default..
<holyguyver> webas many distros do have it by default, but as said kubuntu does not because they do not want you to use any third party software.
<webas> ah
<holyguyver> So they do not want you to have the tool to easilly install that software.
<webas> and kubuntu has this by default?
<holyguyver> no
<holyguyver> & if I name the distros that do have it by default I will get kicked out of this room.
<holyguyver> Ubuntu doesn't like us talking about other distros :p
<holyguyver> Hey webas & through Alian you can install rpm programs on ubuntu too ;)
<Lynx_> Hi! Could someone help me getting my microphoen to work with skype? It works okay otherwise, I can hear miself through the speakers, but skype cant. Sound output works.
<Kovert> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<Kovert> why wont kubuntu automajically see my windows disk
<Kovert> sda
<holyguyver> !nt3g
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nt3g
<Kovert> !NTF3G
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about NTF3G
<susan> that should be installed by default
<holyguyver> !info nt3g
<ubottu> Package nt3g does not exist in intrepid
<l_r> hello
<holyguyver> !info ntf3g
<ubottu> Package ntf3g does not exist in intrepid
<holyguyver> Well then
<woodefec> how to run a filebrowser in superuser mode?
<Kovert> !info automount
<ubottu> Package automount does not exist in intrepid
<woodefec> on Live cd
<susan> ntfs_3g
<holyguyver> Wood try going into terminal & typing sudo su konqueror
<holyguyver> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.2506-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 28 kB, installed size 132 kB
<susan> bingo
<holyguyver> There you go Kovert
<woodefec> holyguyver: i tried sudo konqueror but not sudo su konqueror
<Kovert> holyguyver: wasn't for me :-(
<woodefec> the option u gave me doesnt work
<woodefec> holyguyver:  and on sudo konqueror it later cannot communicate with klauncher
<woodefec> so no file browsing in su mode
<holyguyver> I do it all the time & that cammand works for me
<holyguyver> Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this? I am running Kopete from KDE3 on Hardy.
<woodefec> it doesnt here
<woodefec> ok, i gotta go
<woodefec> will run it with old suse settings and delete them if it runs at all
<holyguyver> Gute Nackt
<holyguyver> So any help for me? :'(
<holyguyver> Anyone here used Kopete
<holyguyver> ?
<Kovert> for a ntfs drive what am i missig here? mount /dev/sda /media/windows? asks file type?
<bascule> -t ntfs
<lepke> /dev/sda is ur harddrive not ur partition
<bascule> that too:)
<lepke> should be something like /dev/sda1
<Kovert> thanks to both
<holyguyver> Endlich Nacht. Kein Stern zu sehen. Der Mond versteckt sich, denn ihm graut vor mir. Kein Licht im Weltenmeer. Kein falscher Hoffnungsstrahl. Nur die Stille. Und in mir die Schattenbilder meiner Qual. Das Korn war golden und der Himmel klar. Sechzehnhundertsiebzehn, als es Sommer war. Wir lagen im flüsternden Gras. Ihre Hand auf meiner Haut war zärtlich und warm.
<bascule> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<holyguyver> Danke
<danub_> how do i map my windows key to open the kde menu?
<woodefec> hey
<Kovert> !ge
<ubottu> ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<woodefec> during install, the installer of kubuntu 8.10 didnt ask me ONCE about ROOT PWD
<Kovert> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<woodefec> so how do i get one?
<bascule> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<woodefec> i am already on the installed system, with no root pwd
<danub_> anyone know how to map the windows key to open the kde menu?
<woodefec> no way
<woodefec> i want me root user !
<Kovert> sudo bash
<bascule> no sudo -i then passwd
<holyguyver> !debian|woodefec
<ubottu> woodefec: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<bascule> but you don't really want a rot user, you just think you do
<holyguyver> bascule I have been using Linux for 5 years I & have to disagree, sometimes they do want root badly & will switch to debian or else hotwire their ubuntu to get it :p
<danub_> yeah, i needed my root
<bascule> well I have also got 5 years under my belt, no root user for 2
<holyguyver> & I have hotwired my system so that I do have root :p
<danub_> i mean sudo is fine, but i dont like usin the sudo all the time
<bascule> and what did that give you that sudo wouldn't
 * bascule has had this argument 676876876876876 times
<holyguyver> bascule ease of use, less time wasted, & less sacurity.
<bascule> sudo -i <-- ?
<danub_> bascule: su
<danub_> lol
<danub_> 4 less characters to type :)
<bascule> I can set passwordless in /etc/sudoers
<danub_> yeah, but you still have to type sudo
<bascule> and so on and on and on for the next 7000 lines :)
<bascule> and you have to type su <decent password>
<danub_> yeah but i only have to do it once...
<bascule> 13:27:03 < bascule> sudo -i <-- ?
<danub_> when i start my lappy, f1 becomes root and stay's that way till i restart
<danub_> what is the --i switch for?
<danub_> -i
<bascule> man sudo
<bascule> alternatively, type it in and see
<danub_> lol instead of a quick answer, he refers me to man sudo... wow
<holyguyver> or you could just set up kubuntu to log you in as root always & be constantly in root with your system completely open :)
<bascule> what I was really saying there was 'You think root is beter than sudo yet you know not what sudo can do.'
<holyguyver> Sudo can do anything root can do.
<ralpho> I use both because its my computer i take my chances
<danub_> sudo = su do... or  runas /user:admin in windows
<bascule> well in a gui you will want kdesudo for runas equivalance
<holyguyver> See Bascule we know exactly what sudo is.
<danub_> i know what sudo does... just because i dont know/care to know all the switchs available doesn't mean i am somehow less competent on sudo's capabilities. it just means i dont know very nook and cranny of a root workaround
<holyguyver> You can know what it is & still dislike it :p
<danub_> bascule: no... in windows i use runas /user:admin from the dos prompt for commandline administration... not in the gui
<bascule> 13:27:57 < bascule> and so on and on and on for the next 7000 lines :)
<holyguyver> Sudo apt-get remove bascule
<danub_> it basically boils down to "different strokes for different folks"
<holyguyver> Sudo apt-get install danub
<holyguyver> Sudo apt-get autoclean holyguyver
<holyguyver> Am I doing it right?
<danub_> yes, enabling the root account is less secure, but if no one but me is using it, and i dont leave security holes open to be exploited by having the root account enabled, its not that much of a security risk. as you said... sudo does the exact same thing su does...
<danub_> well that would depend on what your trying to do i suppose
<danub_> so where was i before i got side tracked...
<danub_> ahh yes... mapping the windows key to open the kde menu... any ideas?
<Dragnslcr> danub_- as far as I know, you can't
<holyguyver> I was trying to remove bascule & aparently it worked as after I did that he stopped talking :p
<danub_> it seems that any keys i map dont seem to hold. i have read that the khotkeys profile is goofed or something inthe kde4.1
<danub_> Dragnslcr: well thats not the answer i was looking for....
<danub_> :P
 * bascule is still here
<Kovert> !katapult
<ubottu> katapult is theapplication launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<Dragnslcr> I don't think X and/or KDE can handle only a metakey for a keyboard shortcut
<danub_> waht about you bascule? you know how to map it?
<holyguyver> Sudo apt-get remove bascule -perge
<Kovert> !info katapult
<ubottu> Package katapult does not exist in intrepid
 * bascule is a pinned package
<danub_> sudo apt-get remove --purge >package> holyguyver
<danub_> <package>
<holyguyver> sudo apt-get removie --purge bascule
<holyguyver> crap typo :p
<danub_> lol yeah you seem to have a few of those lately
<holyguyver> sudo apt-get remove --purge bascule
<danub_> ok, well here's another question that i have looked into but couldn't figure out... why are my icons all the same after i did an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<bascule> danub_: you can't, it is seen as a modifier key
<danub_> it seems that all the currently running application icons are all the same. they all look like the computer icon with the plug symbol
<holyguyver> sudo apt-get remove --purge -f bascule
<holyguyver> I think that will remove pinned packages :p
<bascule> /ignore holyguyver
<danub_> kopete, rythombox, knetwork manager, battery meter, pidgin, etc
<holyguyver>  Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this? I am running Kopete from KDE3 on Hardy.
<danub_> holyguyver: nope, i logged in just fine
<danub_> but im on intrepid
<holyguyver> danub, well how about on Hardy?
<danub_> i dont use hardy so how could i answer that question?
<holyguyver> LIVECD?
<danub_> im on a netbook, no cd-rom
<danub_> and i dont have a flash drive on me
<mdjs> hi, i'm new in ubuntu, and can't write wery good in english
<holyguyver> Guten Tag
<danub_> salut mdjs
<holyguyver> Hola
<mdjs> wen i restart my computer it no open a desktop
<Kovert> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<_lumm> !it
<mdjs> it's open with text
<Kovert> !sa
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<_lumm> mdjs where are u from ?:P
<holyguyver> mdjs, what is your native language?
<mdjs> spanish
<danub_> what do you mean it no open a desktop?
<holyguyver> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<danub_> #kubuntu-es
<danub_> oops
<Kovert> !piglatin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about piglatin
<mdjs> no it's open inmode text, and I don't know how can i do for open in desktop
<holyguyver> We tried talking to him in German, Arabic, & Spanish before he told us he spoke Spanish :p
<danub_> mdjs, you have to use plasmoid plugin to get the desktop shown
<mdjs> ok i'm in spanish language, thanks for all
<mdjs> see you
<danub_> ohla
<Kovert> gracias
<marcus_> Hello everyone.
<danub_> hello marcus_
<marcus_> I was wandering how I'd go about compiling KDE 1.1 on my machine, strange as it sounds.
<holyguyver> Marcus but 3.5 works great on older hardware.
<Kovert> marcus_: why do you think it strange (rolling eyes)
<danub_> wow... well since bascule is a pinned package, he has been around for awhile and im guessing he can help you with that one :)
<shadowww> i need some help..
<danub_> with?
<marcus_> Yeah, I know, but I'd like to see KDE 1.1
<shadowww> how to run bash something.run with full permission?
<Kovert> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<marcus_> Just t o say, "This is where it all started".
<danub_> shadowww: sudo <bashfile>
<marcus_> Just to say*
<danub_> marcus_: wants it for nostalgia purposes
<holyguyver> Marcus, it is nothing magical.
<shadowww> sudo bash something.run seems to not work
<danub_> same reason i have an old windows 95 laptop at home i cant bring myself to throw out
<bascule> marcus_: the library dependencies required to compile it are going to be near impossible to get installed and working I think
<shadowww> i got error that something.run do not exist
<Tm_T> shadowww: just "sudo ./something.run"
<shadowww> but without sudo its ok
<marcus_> bascule: Why, because they're all out of date or something?
<bascule> yeah
<danub_> marcus_: yeah... wayyyyy outta date
<marcus_> danub_: I can KDE's been going for a few years now...
 * Kovert is installing knoppmyth
<shadowww> nope, still nothing
<bascule> it'll want qt1 or somethign and qt1 will want glibc 1.2 and it'll want binutils 0.6 etc etc like that
<marcus_> danub_: I can imagine*
<danub_> yea, but you would have to find all the dependancies for kde1.1 and the source for it
<shadowww> how it is possible that command works without sudo, but doesnt with it? :/
<danub_> shadowww: what directory is the file located in?
<bascule> sudo -e sh ./foo.sh
<shadowww> desktop
<marcus_> shadowww: depends on whether you're pointing to the right location
<shadowww> well location is same whetare i use sudo or not
<marcus_> shadowww: if in doubt, use "sudo su".
<bascule> not e :)
<danub_> shadowww: cd into your desktop directory
<shadowww> i am in my desktop dir all the time
<danub_> then run the sudo ./filename command
<danub_> ok and the error it gives you is that there is no such file
<danub_> ?
<lolz> heyas,  i want to which is better: windows xp first partition and linux second partition  or  linux first partition and windows xp second partition.
<lolz> ?
<marcus_> lolz: There's a difference...?
<holyguyver> Marcus if it is for nostalgia's sake you could always install a theme that makes kde 3.5 or kde4 look like kde1.
<shadowww> export SETUP_CDROM=
<shadowww> Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<shadowww> Error in check sums 2085786793 4007534314
<lolz> marcus_ would xp have problems with c: drive if i install it in second partition ?
<maveas> Someone with a link to a good "newbie: how to use shell"? :)
<Kovert> lolz: 2 disks one for each
<shadowww> ignore export SETUP_CDROM..
<maveas> .. guide..
<danub_> ok then its most likely the file your looking for in the bash file isn't there
<shadowww> but it works without sudo lol
<bascule> marcus_: http://linuxcommand.org
<marcus_> lolz: It would be fine with C:\ (it's own partition), but it wouldn't be able to see the Linux partition.
<holyguyver>  Hello, for some reason Kopete has not been letting me sign into yahoo all day, is happening to anyone else, & how can I fix this? I am running Kopete from KDE3 on Hardy.
<shadowww> problem is that i run installer without sudo but than installer cant make dir ..
<danub_> shadowww: how manyh lines is the bash file?
<lolz> marcus_ thats all i wanted to know thnx dude but yeh it will see the linux partition if i install fs-drive in windows
<shadowww> umm not sure
<lolz> marcus: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<j2daosh> in the shell do a wc -l <bashfile>
<j2daosh> tell me how many lines
<maveas> bascule: thanks for the link mate :)
<shadowww> 22554
<j2daosh> ok, nevermind the copy paste into a pm idea
<shadowww> xD
<holyguyver> :'(
<j2daosh> what is this installer for?
<frozzenfire> hey guys i need some help here
<shadowww> unreal tournament 99
<bascule> maveas: welcome :)
<j2daosh> ahh
<holyguyver> frozzenfire, only if you help me first :p
<frozzenfire> on my other system i am installed kubuntu again but there is some problems connecting to the internet
<frozzenfire> i have no idea why because i just connected to this computer and everything works fine
<frozzenfire> got me an HP Pavilion elite m9426f PC
<marcus_> frozzenfire: KDE 4.1 or KDE 3.5.10?
<bascule> shadowww: will the installer not allow you to install it to /home/you (UT 2003 did)
<frozzenfire> umm leme check one sec
<frozzenfire> kde 4.1 proly because it says i need like 200 files to update but leme be sure
<frozzenfire> system reboting right now
<holyguyver> marcus_, not going to help me?
<marcus_> holyguyver: Sorry, I don't use Yahoo! IM.
<holyguyver> What do you use?
<marcus_> holyguyver: Skype, but I'll use Kopete for MSN.
<j2daosh> holyguyver: just use pidgin
<marcus_> holyguyver: The problem can only really be with one of two things: the first being the server; the second being the Yahoo! plugin.
<holyguyver> j2daosh, no can do, dealing with webcams here.
<j2daosh> lol no one wants to see your ugly mug, use pidgin :P
<marcus_> >.<'
<Tm_T> j2daosh: erm
<holyguyver> j2daosh, not my webcam, me watching a girl's webcam.
<j2daosh> hmm
<Tm_T> !guidelines > j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh, please see my private message
<j2daosh> yeah i will get to that in a few minutes Tm_T. holyguyver do you know your offline?
<shadowww> tried in f1 mode and failed again.. who suggested that? :D
<j2daosh> like it gives you an error when you try to change your status to online?
<j2daosh> me shadowww
<j2daosh> back to pm
<shadowww> aye.. i had trouble leaving f1 mnode also xD
<holyguyver> j2daosh, yes it does give me an error saying it cannot connect to the server.
<Tm_T> j2daosh: appreciate (:)
<j2daosh> im not sure what the is Tm_T :), holyguyver, ping the yahoo server to see if the one your trying to hit is up
<holyguyver> After 22 hours it is finally working now *pulls out hair*
<j2daosh> lol
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> holyguyver: you know what? prolly broken servers or so
<j2daosh> you have been sitting here asking and asking and asking, but you didn't check lol
<marcus_> That must be embarrassing...
<Tm_T> j2daosh: you cannot check if their servers are broken
<Tm_T> though that's the most typical reason with MSN atleast
<holyguyver> j2daosh, marcus_ I have been checking this whole time, it didn't start working until this most recent time.
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<j2daosh> Tm_T: if the server isn't accepting a connection, its broke :P
<marcus_> Anyway, another problem: sometimes the plasma desktop shows noise where a window has been sat for a long time or when switching desktops. It goes away when the desktop has focus and resfreshes.
<marcus_> Is that a known bug or something?
<Tm_T> j2daosh: oh, it's not always that simple
<Tm_T> j2daosh: there's not just one server, or just one possible breakage
<j2daosh> yeah its not that simple, thats not the end all test, but it would give him a place to start. no connection, well you know exactly what it is :P
<Tm_T> j2daosh: ...hist own net connection?
 * Tm_T hides
<j2daosh> if you can connect, then you atleast know its not the load balancer and its possible different servers are up... and we could go from there
<Tm_T> anyway, going to offtopic (:
<j2daosh> rightie oh then. im going to have a schmoke and a pand cake
<gekkoo> anybody knows a traffic monitor where i can see the actual down/up network traffic? (kde or console application)
<bascule> !info iptraf | gekkoo
<ubottu> iptraf (source: iptraf): Interactive Colorful IP LAN Monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0-6 (intrepid), package size 161 kB, installed size 744 kB
<marcus_> gekkoo: I think "System Monitor" does that.
<marcus_> gekkoo: Never mind, I was wrong.
<gekkoo> bascule: thanks
<bascule> iptraf is console, nice little curses thing
<gekkoo> marcus_: thanks anyway ;)
<snikker> i'm tring to compile kernel from ubuntu source, but when i type "make-kpkg clean", i've got "make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux/arch/xen/Makefile'.  Stop.", i'm under amd64. What's wrong?
<bascule> the Makefile is wrong :)
<bascule> I guess you reconfigured it?
<snikker> bascule: but the Makefile comes with the source, and i've used the .config file from my /boot directroy...
<bascule> often the patches that are applied to a distro kernel are quite intertwined if you reconfig the kernel it can cause funny breaks
<bascule> ok
<desktop> opa! boa tarde
<bascule> I never compile distro kernels, I always use kernel.org sources, distro kernels are always a pain to rebuild
<desktop> primeira vez que uso IRC ... preciso de um help para instalar uma webcam no ubuntu 8.10 ... como me conecto a uma sala especifica ... ou sei la o que...rs alguem pode me dar uma ajuda para como ser mais eficiente em encontrar ajuda aqui?
<bascule> in english?
<stdin> !br | desktop
<ubottu> desktop: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<snikker> bascule: mmm... i've used ubuntu source, because i want build a kernel package in the debian way with my config, but it doesn't work... now i think how they build it?
<frozenfire> hi
<desktop> somebody can help me? I am from brazil anda need help to instalation of my webcan in kubuntu 8.10 ... please ... this is the first time that I use IRC... somebody can help me
<frozenfire> ok i got the internet to work on my new system but i have to manually do it everytime i log on idk what to do
<frozenfire> and i cannot use add/remove program for some reason
<desktop> ???????????
<frozenfire> all the packages are grayed out
<bascule> snikker: I wish I could help but I have never compiled an ubuntu kernel, the xen fail is familiar to me, I am sure I have seen it before, you have missed xen out in the config I would guess
<BluesKaj> !pt | desktop
<ubottu> desktop: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<desktop> how can I conect in this room?
<desktop> is the first time that I conect in IRC
<j2daosh> ok, im back
<snikker> bascule: i don't need xen, btw i don't have edited my original /boot/config file, so it shuold compile without any error, i'm wrong? What can i do?
<kenot> do you know how to chat with webcam
<BluesKaj> desktop , type ,  /join #ubuntu-br
<j2daosh> so what have i missed?
<desktop> thanksssssssssss rsrsrs
<bascule> snikker: remove all references to xen in the config 'make menucinfig'
<j2daosh> anyone know how to close pm windows in irssi? i tried /leave but its not a channel and i think that /close closes the application
<bascule> menuconfig*
<bascule> j2daosh: /wc
<bascule> /window close
<snikker> bascule: ok, now i try
<j2daosh> ahh
<j2daosh> that would make sense :P
<j2daosh> thank you
<bascule> welcome, there is also /window kill
<j2daosh> the wc did what i needed :)
<bascule> I think /unquery works too
<bascule> it does :)
<j2daosh> why 3 things to close a window?
<frozenfire> hey guys when i bought this computer it had vista 64bit installed and my kubuntu is standard personal version u think that might be why i am getting soo much problems with the net connections and such?
<j2daosh> thats alittle over redundant imo
<bascule> irssi :) /wc is an alias to /window close
<j2daosh> frozenfire: did you install the 54 bit ubuntu?
<bascule> /unquery wont close chans so: /foreach window /unquery
<marcus_> frozenfire: I don't think so, the processor doesn't have anything to do with your internet connection...
<j2daosh> what exactly is happening frozenfire?
<frozenfire> marcus_: well im on the new system its not just the internet connection the package manager and all that wont work either
<frozenfire> j2daosh: well i cannot install anything the internet connection is messing up and have to manually config it every time and updates wont work
<j2daosh> eth or wlan?
<frozenfire> eth
<adder> hello
<j2daosh> i think the apt might be messed up because you have no internet connection and you did a apt-get update so it doesn't have access to any of the packages
<marcus_> frozenfire: If the internet connection doesn't work, the the package manager automatically won't work...
<frozenfire> like i can speak on irc i can surf the web but thats about it
<adder> i dont understand how to register my nick...
<j2daosh> well that doesn't make sense...
<marcus_> frozenfire: Have you got a firewall installed?
<frozenfire> marcus_: yea but im on this new system speaking to u right now lol
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<frozenfire> marcus_: dont think soo unless it installs by defualt
<frozenfire> marcus_: fresh install right here
<marcus_> frozenfire: Well, I was thinking more about a hardware firewall...
<maveas> Guys, I'm a total newb to linux - do I understand it right if "make" reads from an install file which tells "make" where all the apps files should be copied to? and how to config the new app?
<marcus_> frozenfire: you know, a router that comes with a firewall or something.
<frozenfire> marcus_: i have no clue proly not tho
<adder> ok, thanks alot
<adder> :_)
<j2daosh> marcus_: nah, if he can chat irc and surf the web, it wouldn't be a hardware firewall i dont think
<frozenfire> marcus_: yea i got netgear but it works fine with my other system that has kubuntu as well
<bascule> frozenfire: I know why, if you manually config the network and have knetwork manager running all the kapps think they are not conected, kill knetwork manager on a manulally configed network it'll work
<snikker> bascule: xen support was enabled in "Processor type and features --> Paravirtualized guest support". i've disabled it.. now seem to work. Thank you :)
<bascule> cool, you are welcome :)
<marcus_> maveas: if you're completely knew, you should try to avoid compiling software for now. Try using .deb files as often as possible.
<frozenfire> bascule: humm worth a try i guess thanks mate leme try that and see
<marcus_> maveas: or .rpm files, depending on what you're using.
<bascule> frozenfire: just right-click quit knetworkmanager thingy in the bar (you probably know this)
<maveas> marcus_: hihi, I don't even know what "make" does.. just read it from a guide to install some drivers for my wlan
<j2daosh> maveas: u have atheros wlan card huh
<maveas> No, Ralink
<maveas> RT61
<j2daosh> ahh
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, are you dual booting with vista ...I've heard reports that vista rescue partition will interfere with incoming and outgoing net traffic but I dunno why
<frozenfire> bascule: yes but after that how would i manually config it system settings --> network?
<marcus_> maveas: compiling drivers? Ouch.
<bascule> frozenfire: however you did it now .. ?
<j2daosh> well in order to use make you need to apt-get install build-essential
<maveas> Ok, compiling drivers then, went ok anyway :)
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: oo no i wanted to do that but then i just read some forums about it i dident do it who compleatly wiped out vista
<maveas> j2daosh: yeah, I did - and all went well, but I'm just trying to understand the commands.. :)
<frozenfire> bascule: i manually configured using knetwork
<j2daosh> ahh
<bascule> hmmmm
<j2daosh> well you can always google "compiling in linux"
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, how did you wipe vista , with Gparted ?
<j2daosh> im sure you will find a tut on it
<maveas> Yeah
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: during partition told kubuntu to use entire disk space and it did the work.. i hope atleast lol
<maveas> It's a whole new world - a good one. :)
<j2daosh> lol
<marcus_> maveas: welcome! :P
<bascule> maveas: make is a command part of the gnu automake tools to ease compiling stuff, it reads directions from a makefile and compiles things as per the instructions
<maveas> I've been a sad windows-geek for years which got to my nerves yesterday :P
<BluesKaj> ahh frozenfire , the vista rescue partiton may still exist beside the swap partiton
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: oo the rescue part i formated that the day i got the system... it was taking out too much room
<marcus_> *facepalm*
<bascule>  did killing knetworkmanager get the kapps back online though?
<maveas> bascule: thanks for hightlightning me - just what I needed :)
<wunnymush> why isn't my emailadress valid? it's a msn adress :/
<bascule> valid for what?
<wunnymush> register nick
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: well besides the internet even my wine installer and all that isent working maybe since my processor is for 64 bit i should try and install that what do u think?
<marcus_> frozenfire: well, have you got the version of WINE from http://winehq.org?
<bascule> wunnymush: ?? /msh nickserv register <password> you@foo.com
<bascule> msg I mean not msh
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, sudo apt-get install ia32
<wunnymush> ok, i would try that, thanks
<bascule> replace you@foo.com with the msn address of course :)
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, ia32 helps to run 32 bit apps on a 64 bit installation
<marcus_> BluesKaj: but doesn't the 32 bit install work on a 64 bit machine anyway?
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: oo im on a 32bit installation right now thats why i think i might be facing problems
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: god this is like a laundry list of problems... dident face any of this on my previous systemlol
<BluesKaj> sorry frozenfire , I thought you had a 64 bit install
<frozenfire> BluesKaj:
<frozenfire> frozenfire@frozenfire:~$ sudo apt-get install ia32
<frozenfire> [sudo] password for frozenfire:
<frozenfire> Reading package lists... Done
<frozenfire> Building dependency tree
<frozenfire> Reading state information... Done
<frozenfire> E: Couldn't find package ia32
<frozenfire> frozenfire@frozenfire:~$
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: for any install im trying to do thats what i get
<marcus_> frozenfire: that's because you've run "sudo apt-get update" when not connected to the internet.
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, can you open adept at all ?
<maveas> is build-essentials a "must have"?
<maveas> and what is it?
<VirtualJack> how do i install the latest nvidia drivers in hardy ?  envyng has quite old ones.
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: yea i have a 64 bit system with 32 bit kubuntu install .... and no i cannot even open abept
<marcus_> maveas: it is if you want to compile drivers.
<bascule> it's a meta package to pull in all the stuff you need to compile things
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: it opens with everything blank
<marcus_> frozenfire: try fixing the internet connection, then running, "sudo apt-get update" again.
<x_link> Hi!
<maveas> marcus_: thanks, you guys are great helpers :-)
<x_link> I don't find Kubuntu 8.10 alternate on kubuntu.org.
<x_link> I just downloaded it from another place, but during the installation it gets frozen at 6%
<frozenfire> marcus_: thats the funny thing.. the internet with manual config is working for some applications like this irc but not for most other
<bascule> frozenfire: if you run 'sudo apt-get update' now from a shell, what happens?
<frozenfire> bascule: that works... i try to install something else.. like lets say for testing sudo apt-get install g++ .. fails... its like my internet has a mind of its own
<bascule> what irc app are you using?
<marcus_> Anyway, bit busy now...
<marcus_> see you all later.
<marcus_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<marcus_> Oop
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, I pm'd you
<larsen_> '/ctcp {cosmic-filmz}-{47682} xdcc send #6
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: yep i got it :)
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, ok, all of it ...it also includes third party repositories
<maveas> Someone who knows RutilT?
<cuznt> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
<maveas> !rutilt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rutilt
<cuznt> is there an audacity help channel?
<bascule> #audacity, it is pretty empty though
<cuznt> ty
<cuznt> i did list and wow the channels....
<BluesKaj> cuznt, audacity is in the third party repos, i think
<cuznt> meaning?
<cuznt> i have it installed
<cuznt> i had sound card issues
<cuznt> got them fixed
<cuznt> and now audacity wont record
<cuznt> my input options changed dramatically
<VirtualJack> anyone who can tell me how to install the current or beta drivers in kubuntu 8.04 ? envyng has installed 173.14.12...
<adi_> hi all
<adi_> where do you control the touchpad of a laptop in kde4?
<adi_> the top right corner of my touchpad is acting strange
<adi_> it opens alink in firefox
<adi_> im on kubuntu kde 4
<adi_> kubuntu interpid
<adi_> but there is no app to control the touchpad
<adi_> any idea?
<bascule> you used to be able to use shmconfig, it is a manual config job
<bascule> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<bascule> lsynaptics disappeared from the repos, it was unmaintained
<bascule> ksynaptics*
<zhangping> ko
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> who is the mantainer of kdepim ?
<winud> Hello Every body
<cuznt> !kdepim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdepim
<BUGabundo> LOL
<winud> I winud
<wazon> hi
<anton_> Hey People. I have a question concerning playing a video
<wazon> could someone help me with a dovecot problem?
<BluesKaj> !info kdepim
<ubottu> kdepim (source: kdepim): Personal Information Management apps from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 32 kB, installed size 84 kB
<anton_> It's an avi that I downloaded. When I open the file with kaffeine it says that My media player cant play/decode the file.
<anton_> Its named ---Svcd.avi
<BluesKaj> !libdvdcss | anton_
<ubottu> anton_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anton_> Thanks ubottu =D I'll check it out
<harsh> Hello
<BluesKaj> ubottu, is an infobot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is an infobot
<BluesKaj> hehe
<harsh> Can anyone tell me how to install wine on ubuntu 8.10
<anton_> sudo apt-get install wine?
<BUGabundo> anton_: was faster
<BUGabundo> lol
<anton_> wiho
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install wine is correct
<BUGabundo> harsh: remove the question mark, of course
<anton_> btw did a bot just diss me?
<harsh> Thanks I will try..
<BUGabundo> or open your vavorite GUI app for packages management
<BUGabundo> and look for it
<harsh> One more question
<BluesKaj> anton_, it's an info bot we use for help purposes
<anton_> K fair enough
<harsh> I am installing Macforlin theme..
<wazon> does anybody know how to put all my old mail in a dovecot server?
<ichsan> compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager emerald
<harsh> I am getting the following error
<harsh> the requrired GTK + theme engine is not installed
<harsh> How to resolve this
<BluesKaj> wazon, maybe this will help  http://lwn.net/Articles/306572/
<sancho21> Will usb-creator remove all files in the selected partition of my usb drive?
<BUGabundo> sancho21: it will format the entire disk
<BUGabundo> not only partition
<sancho21> BUGabundo: Format my entire usb drive or just a specific partition?
<chfwiggum> !refblas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refblas
<chfwiggum> !refblas3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refblas3
<sancho21> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<harsh>  the requrired GTK + theme engine is not installed
<harsh> How to install this on ubuntu 8.10?
<BUGabundo> sancho21: AFAIK the all disk
<wazon> Blueskaj: thanks. Upgrading
<sancho21> BUGabundo: I see in http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator. It is said it won't format
<BluesKaj> wazon, hope it helps :)
<BUGabundo> can't say for sure
<BUGabundo> make a backup and try it, sancho21
<sunshine> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sancho21> Oh, I thought you've tried it before BUGabundo
<sancho21> Thanks man
<adi_> hi guys
<wazon> ok
<wazon> now I'm upgraded
<wazon> Can anyone help me with the emails?
<adi_> who is the default app for recording sound in kde4?
<BluesKaj> adi_, K3B
<adi_> no burning
<adi_> just recordinf sound from mic
<adi_> K3B does this?
<BluesKaj> no audacity does tho
<adi_> audacity native for kde4?
<BluesKaj> no
<adi_> or it just works with any
<adi_> wm
<BluesKaj> it's open source/cross platform
<adi_> ah ok
<adi_> so it will work on kubuntu interpid
<adi_> ?
<BluesKaj> yes, i use it for recording vinyl to my hddd then i burn to cd for my car player
<harsh> Anyone woking as a linux admoinistrator here?
<adi_> ok thanks blueskaj
<pgib> hooray. I finally get to ask a support question here :-/   I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10.  The install seemed to work fine (I used dist-upgrade) however, when it rebooted, the system took me to the CLI
<pgib> I realized that the path for the default-display-manger was wrong, so I canged /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<pgib> Then it complained about the theme not being correct. So, I fixed the THEME key in /etc/default/kdm.d/20_kubuntu_default_settings
<pgib> However, now, when I try to start KDE, there is no mouse or keyboard activity, although the keyboard works in the CLI (and Ctrl-Alt-1 works)
<pgib> I heard I need to install xserver-xorg-input-evdev and -input-synaptic, however when I do that I get the message "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<pgib> So... I run dpkg with those flags, and I get over 200 lines of "dpkg: dependency problems ..." where it complains about a BUNCH of packages being "not configured yet"
<pgib> what am I supposed to do
<pgib> It's almost like it didn't finish installing some packages. Any ideas?
<Craftsman> You see, i have a problem...i cant install ubuntu and kubuntu....graphical package doesnt work at all...live cd isnt work too....what can i do?
<snarkster> sounds like a video card issue
<pgib> Craftsman, what does it mean "doesn't work"? that is pretty vague and not likely to help anyone
<pgib> So does anyone know how I can force a recheck to have all these broken packages configured?
<snarkster> is 4.1.3 any better than 4.1.2
<Craftsman> it shows blue display and go to the terminal...
<Craftsman> :(
 * Craftsman is surprised....
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: hey thanks a lot mate
<pgib> It looks like my problems are rotate around dbus not being installed/configured
<Craftsman> does anyone know what to do?
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: i installed the 64 bit version and not only the graphics are amazing but everything seems to work :)
<snarkster> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<snarkster> !X > Craftsman
<ubottu> Craftsman, please see my private message
<pgib> I guess I'll check #ubuntu
<snarkster> oh i miss that show
<snarkster> after installing 4.1.3 should i restart X ??
<JontheEchidna> logging out and back in should be all that is necessary
<snarkster> oh cool
<snarkster> brb
<frozenfire> hey guys anyone knows how to enable 32 bit applications on a 64 bit kubuntu version?
<frozenfire> i types in sudo apt-get install ia32 but that is giving me an error
<BluesKaj> what version do you have installed frozenfire ? I thought it you said it was 32 bit
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: no i just installed the 64 bit version and it fixed all the problems i was having
<BluesKaj> hang on frozenfire , checking
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: 32 bit even after re instalation was causing a whole lot of problems
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: thanks a lot mate
<BluesKaj> can you open adept ?
<frozenfire> yep :)
<frozenfire> FINALLY! lol
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, ok then click on sources
<frozenfire> ok one sec
<frozenfire> 95% done installing wine
<frozenfire> ok im in sources
<frozenfire> it says edit software sources
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, then check all the repos except for source code , same goes for the 3rd party tab
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: gotcha did that
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: well it was like that allready
<BluesKaj> yeah click on edit first
<adi_> hi all
<adi_> daoes anyone get skype to work in kubuntu interpid
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: done
<adi_> I dont have voice,sound,
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, make sure the cdrom is not checked
<adi_> it says : problem with playback
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: none of them are
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: only 3 options
<BluesKaj> check the 3rd party ones except the cdrom
<adi_> I played around with options but no sucsses
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: cdrom intrepid partners and intrepid partner (source code)
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: ok done
<adi_> seem that I have a sound problem
<BluesKaj> not thecdrom, leave it unchecked , cuz it will interfere
<adi_> audacity dont record eather
<adi_> but my amorok it playback well though...
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: ok i did that soo 2 out of 3 selections are checked cdrom is not checked
<adi_> I dont understand
<adi_> any idea?
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, now exit adept and do,  sudo apt-get update
<vinaduro_> Hi there guys, I experiencing something very strange here
<frozenfire> reading package lists done
<woden1> Why can't I open a pdf file?
<vinaduro_> I have 2 PCs, PC-A and PC-B, PC-A can ping PC-B, but PC-B can't ping PC-A. They are both on the same subnet, and they can both ping and be pinged by PC-C, any idea what could be wrong?
<vinaduro_> all three are kubuntu btw
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, there should be an icon in the panel , that looks like a green globe, that's the adept notifier for intrepid
<ryanakca> woden1: what happens when you try?
<harsh> How can I use wine on Ubuntu 8.10?
<BluesKaj> vinaduro_, install adobe-linux or kpdf
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: the green globe when i put cursor over it thats the internet connection thing
<ryanakca> !wine > harsh
<ubottu> harsh, please see my private message
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: wait is it sapose to be in the tray?
<BluesKaj> yes
<woden1> ryanakca:  It open in "Document Viewer" and I have an error "Unable to open document File type HTML document (text/html) is not supported"
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: Intrepid doesn't have kpdf
<ryanakca> woden1: Try opening it with ``Okular''
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: dosent seem to be there
<vinaduro_> sorry BluesKaj, but how would a PDF reader help me?
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: but it does say i need to re boot for all the new installs i did
<ryanakca> vinaduro_: that's more of a general Ubuntu / Linux question... you'd probably get more help on #ubuntu (We can try to help you here, but help here tends to be more KDE specific)
<vinaduro_> oh ok, thanks I'll try there ryanakca
<ryanakca> vinaduro_: cheers :)
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, then open adept again and click on the adept option - fetch package list
<woden1> How do I remove GNOME completely and install a full KDE desktop on Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> ok, frozenfire , then reboot :)
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: fetch package list?
<BluesKaj> woden1, sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<ryanakca> woden1: from the command line, ``sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop'' then once you're logged into kde, ``sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop'' should remove it and all of its dependencies...
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: oo i did that it installed something
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, no reboot first
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: oops
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: lol ok leme reboot
<idbita> The devil is greater than god clauses can often be restated to avoid such noise problems.
<idbita> The devil is greater than god clauses can often be restated to avoid such noise problems.
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: brb
<ryanakca> BluesKaj: gnome-desktop isn't a package ;)
<feeds|Asterisk> please some op ban idbita , it's a bot
<BluesKaj> ryanakca, that's odd cuz it worked for me
<woden1> BluesKaj, ryanakca:  What about all of the dependent GNOME packages that are orphaned or whatever, how do I clean those out?
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: ok when i re logged it installed some language package or something
<Tm_T> idbita: hi, wanna hug?
<idbita> For example simplymepis 70 is based on linex but since they draw additional packages and distributes such software.
<woden1> what's the diff between aptitude install kde and aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ?
<BluesKaj> woden1, well, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ,to be safe
<bazhang> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ronino> hi
<ronino> I updated my Kubuntu Gutsy, but now the nvidia module cannot be found anymore so that X can't start with that driver, any idea?
<BluesKaj> aptitude used to be regarded as a better apt installer / unintaller vehicle than apt , dunno if it still
<BluesKaj> is
<ronino> is there some log file or something to see what nvidia packages where installed before?
<frozenfire> wow cant believe skype dont have a 64 bit version
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, just realized ia32 is meant for Intel CPUs not AMD ..what CPU are you running?
<frozenfire> um checking lol
<frozenfire> intel core 2 quad q6600
<tara> hi all
<frozenfire> hey tara :)
<tara> i need help with a webcam
<tara> someone can help me?
<tara> hi frozen
<bazhang> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> check that link
<BluesKaj> ok , then ia32 should be ok , install microcode.ctl in adept
<frozenfire> dam ubottu that was fast
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: ok leme try that again it was sudo apt-get install ia32 right?
<BluesKaj> no microcode.ctl
<frozenfire> oo ok
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: ok done
<ronino> is there a log file of installed and uninstalled packages?
<thomas_> hi
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, ok good
<thomas_> schnee
<woden1> What is the exact difference between kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<thomas_> was ist los
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: still says error wrong arch i386 when i try to install skype
<Dragnslcr> woden1- what version of Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> woden1, depends on which version there. kde3 for older version but the default is kde4 on Intrepid
<woden1> Dragnslcr:  8.10
<Dragnslcr> I didn't think kubuntu-kde4-desktop was in 8.10
<thomas_> tuss
<woden1> Dragnslcr:  I'm trying to remove GNOME and install KDE...was following these instructions  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<Dragnslcr> !info kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-kde4-desktop does not exist in intrepid
<woden1> Should I use some other instructions?
<Dragnslcr> woden1- looks like that page hasn't been updated for 8.10
<woden1> Dragnslcr:  So what's the correct way to do this?
<Dragnslcr> For 8.10, it's kubuntu-desktop
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=432295
<woden1> Dragnslcr:  That's it?
<Dragnslcr> kubuntu-kde4-desktop was only in 8.04
<woden1> So how do I get rid of GNOME and all its GNOME dependencies ?
<BluesKaj> woden1, there's a URL   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<bazhang> !puregnome | woden1
<ubottu> woden1: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome »
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> !purekde | woden1
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: ok checking
<ubottu> woden1: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Dragnslcr> woden1- the basic instructions should be the same for 8.10 as 8.04
<Dragnslcr> You just don't have a choice between KDE3 and KDE4
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, scroll down to intrepid 8.10 install
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: yea that download im running it right now... this is soo kool i can make all this happen in the future that is gona be soo kool :)
<BluesKaj> Dragnslcr, it can be done but it involves reinstalling and it's quite convoluted
<woden1> what about this?  apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- yeah, but I figured I'd stick to the simple instructions
<bazhang> woden1, no
<heinkel_111> Grub question: after installing a new harddisk, all my disks seem to have changed enumeration(?english word?) and name: /dev/sda1 is now /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdb1 is of course /dev/sda1... how come my machine still boots normally?  Shouldn't I have to edit drive mappings?
<woden1> bazhang: what's wrong with autoremove?
<bazhang> woden1, read the !purekde link I gave you
<woden1> I did
<woden1> But I'm just asking wouldn't autoremove be better?
<BluesKaj> woden1, you can try but aptitude might do it better
<woden1> According to those instructions, I should see a large list of application to be removed, but I only see 5...
<Jimi__Hendrix> can u guys help me with a kde4 problem?
<frozenfire> BluesKaj: YES it worked :) thanks mate :)
<tara> i need help with my webcam
<tara> frozen
<tara> on this page
<tara> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasPhilips
<BluesKaj> frozenfire, cool :)
<tara> there's not my webcam
<tara> how i have to do?
<woden1> Ok I just removed ubuntu-desktop, it took about 5 seconds.   Is that supposed to be it?
<BluesKaj> !ask | Jimi__Hendrix
<ubottu> Jimi__Hendrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> woden1, no.
<bazhang> woden1, that is only a metapackage
<woden1> bazhang:  yea I know that.
<tara> i'm sorry for the multiples line
<bazhang> woden1, then why ask.
<HappySmileMan> Will the KDE4.2 Beta packages be released for Kubuntu? It's been tagged for a few days now and should be released Tuesday
<woden1> bazhang: I was expecting to see all of it's dependencies listed.  Why weren't they all removed?
<Tm_T> HappySmileMan: sure, when ready
<Tm_T> HappySmileMan: see kubuntu.org for news later
<tara> i have a philips spc710nc how i install it? someone can help me?
<FicaBlok38> hello i have OO3 in Kubuntu 8.10 with KDE4
<FicaBlok38> how to change a crystal style to galaxy
<FicaBlok38> i am really hate crystal style...
<FicaBlok38> anybody???
<woden1> How do I remove Ubuntu and all of the ubuntu-desktop GNOME stuff and install Kubuntu (KDE4)?
<Hydrogen> woden1: that's been answered for you like three times
<Hydrogen> !purekde | woden1
<ubottu> woden1: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<woden1> Hydrogen:  Those instructions did not work for me like I said.
<Hydrogen> then include that in your question
<woden1> Hydrogen:  I was supposed to see a large list of items to be removed, but I only saw 1 item (ubuntu-desktop).  And it took about 4 seconds to remove it.
<tara> can someone help me to install my webcam?
<Hydrogen> did you use aptitude or apt-get?
<woden1> Hydrogen:  aptitude just like the instructions told me to
<Hydrogen> then follow the manual instructions
<shadowww> hey everyone.. i need some assistence. some very simple thing for u.. i belive. :)
<BluesKaj> FicaBlok38, system settings/appearance/icons/theme
<woden1> Hydrogen:  here is the output:  http://paste.debian.net/22099/
<shadowww> how can i make "shortcut" of some "shell scpript" (witch is for running an apliccation) on desktop?
<shadowww> i tried with "create new -> link to aplication  and link to location but desired aplication do not run itself in fullscreen :/
<Dragonath> how do I remove everything related to kde4 and also set the login manager back to kde3?
<heinkel_111> Grub question: after installing a new harddisk, all my disks seem to have changed enumeration(?english word?) and name: /dev/sda1 is now /dev/sdc1 and /dev/sdb1 is of course /dev/sda1... how come my machine still boots normally?  Shouldn't I have to edit drive mappings?
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, 8.04 ?
<Dragonath> yes
<BluesKaj> you didn't remove kde3 i hope
<FicaBlok38> BluesKaj: i ask for Open Office 3
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: I am writing this from KDE3, I just want to clean up the mess :)
<Dragonath> heinkel_111: grub doesn't label the drives /dev/sdc1 etc., if you look in the menu.lst file there are markings like hd(2,0) in the menu entry list
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get remove kde4 AFAIK :)
<adi_> hi all
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: that worked last time too, but the login manager still stayed kde4
<heinkel_111> Dragonath: yes....but what about /boot/grub/device.map
<adi_> can anyone help with sound problems in kubuntu interpid kde4
<woden1> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<heinkel_111> Dragonath: it contains a mapping from
<woden1> This needs to be changed to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, did you reboot or just relogin ?
<adi_> I dont have any kind of sound input or output
<heinkel_111> Dragonath: (hd0) /dev/sda
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: I haven't removed kde4 yet, but once I do I will probably reboot
<BluesKaj> !alsa | adi_
<ubottu> adi_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<adi_> the problems is that I dont have any en
<Dragonath> heinkel_111: has the drive that has the linux kernel on it changed labels?
<adi_> Enable the sound system
<heinkel_111> Dragonath: yes, but my machine still works, that is the strange thing
<heinkel_111> I just don't understand it
<adi_> I can see for any categories which sound card is asociated but thats all
<tara> no one can help me with a webcam?
<heinkel_111> I used to have my /boot/ on hardisk 0 but now it is hardisk 2 and not even on my list
<bazhang> tara, is it supported? which webcam
<heinkel_111> ^ Dragonath
<pavel_> when i try to install kubuntu graphical package doesnt work....it shoes terminal and some errors such as :cant connect to X server..cant blank and enable CRTC...what should i do?
<tara> spc710nc bazhang
<Dragonath> heinkel_111: well I don't have any idea either :)
<tara> is a philips webcam it's not on the supported list
<Lupus-SLE> Good evening... I've just installed Kubuntu 8.10 and the fglrx driver for my Ati Radeon x1950XT... which works fan-daby-abolous but I'm having an issue of flickering while playing ET Quake Wars above a resolution of 800x600, I'm lead to believe there's some form of compiz running but I'm not sure how to check that or how to turn it off.
<bazhang> tara, have you checked that cam model in supported list?
<tara> yes
<bazhang> tara, which app are you trying to use it with?
<bazhang> tara, is this internal or external
<BluesKaj> adi_, in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key', then make sure the vol ctrls are at 70% or so
<bazhang> tara, check lsusb
<Dragonath> Lupus-SLE: try checking out the desktop effects module, I think you can find it in the menu
<Lupus-SLE> Dragonath: Thanks
<tara> bazhang Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0471:0330 Philips
<bazhang> tara, what about my other questions
<tara> in skype doesn't work
<tara> i try installing camorama?
<bazhang> what about cheese
<tara> ok i install cheese only or both? tell me i need to learn :P
<pavel_> when i try to install kubuntu graphical package doesnt work....it shoes terminal and some errors such as :cant connect to X server..cant blank and enable CRTC...what should i do?
<bazhang> tara, as it is not supported you should try them both; also a trip to ubuntuforums to search for that model would be in order
<bazhang> pavel_, what command did you give
<tara> ok thanks a lot u are my friend :P
<bazhang> pavel_, and paste.ubuntu.com with the error (NOT here)
<bazhang> pavel_, please keep in channel
<tj_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<tj_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<tj_> How do I uninstall GNOME
<bascule> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bascule> tj_: that is quite old though, but maybe still relevant
<DaSkreech> I don't know why it annoys me that it's so hard to uninstall Gnome and so easy to uninstall KDE
<replman> Hi! I have a windows generated textfile unter linux. When i open it in an editor, all umlauts are destroyed (replaced by a ?)
<bascule> DaSkreech: because gnome is so much more split up than kde, I have built both from source a few times and the kdebuild is one thing really where as gnome is about 20
<tj_> I spent all night trying to figure out how to install this one theme and didnt get it
<DaSkreech> bascule: Yes I know that. I just don't know why it annoys me so much
<tj_> so I gave up
<replman> How to convert those files?
<DaSkreech> replman: dos2unix might works
<tj_> I like the way KDE looks ALOT better then gnome
<bazhang> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde tj_
<replman> i tried apt-get install dos2unix, didn't found
<DaSkreech> !info tofromdos
<ubottu> Package tofromdos does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> heh
<DaSkreech> !info tofrodos
<ubottu> tofrodos (source: tofrodos): Converts DOS <-> Unix text files, alias tofromdos. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.8.debian.1-1 (intrepid), package size 19 kB, installed size 80 kB
<woodefec> hey
<DaSkreech> Why would they change that?
<woodefec> is it normal for all sources of software to fail when refreshing the Adept sources?
<bascule> no
<woodefec> i am tryin to download the lists and none are loaded
<woodefec> internetis working
<woodefec> canyou help me?
<replman> dos2unix didn't correct the umlauts
<woodefec> previously it worked
<bascule> maybe the mirrors you use are down for now
<cadaverpimp> My desktop's floppy drive light remains on. There isn't anything in the drive and I just noticed this.
<woodefec> i chose polish servers, than main servers
<cadaverpimp> How can I check if something is trying to access my floppy drive?
<DaSkreech> cadaverpimp: The light on the front of it blinks
<woodefec> now it hangs on checkin the best mirror
<cadaverpimp> DaSkreech: No. It is a steady "ON"
<ste> hello everyone... I have an annoying problem with my kubuntu... everytime I try to watch a video it freezes randomly for about a second. no matter which player I use (mplayer, dragon...)
<DaSkreech> woodefec: Adept does that known bug
<ste> (kde 4.1.3) ideas?
<replman> Ok, i changed the encoding in the editor (eclipse), now it works :-)
<cadaverpimp> Don't know if they are related, but I can't copy a DVD with k9copy (terminates at the very end) and k3b freezes up my computer when trying to burn an ISO.
<woodefec> no servers are working
<oim> hello, ı have downloaded picasa 3 deb package. now how can ı install it (to kubuntu 8.10 kde4)
<cadaverpimp> oim: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the/picasa3.deb
<DarkriftX> normally when i enter an sd card into my laptop, it shows on my desktop the icons for each partition, but its not doing that now (dmesg shows it though)
<DarkriftX> what can i do to make the icons show again?
<woodefec> please help. There is noserver or source working, i need to install my software and work
<oim> cadaverpimp: thanks
<woodefec> i installed kubuntu 8.10 today. Now Adept says that all sources are DOWN
<bascule> cadaverpimp: that all sounds like a hardware issue of some nature, are you confident enough to pull the floppy cable off the board and try again with no floppy drive attatched?
<bazhang> woodefec, paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list (NOT here)
<oim> cadaverpimp: it works great. thank again.
<replman> is there something like xeyes with other shapes? e.g. a cat following the mouse cursor?
<bazhang> woodefec, in channel please
<woodefec> bazhang: ok, no polish servers and the main server are not working for me
<woodefec> previously it worked
<bazhang> woodefec, paste.ubuntu.com with sources.list
<vall> heyyy, did you all try windows?
<vall> great OS
<bascule> *sigh*
<bazhang> vall, no, wrong channel
<White_Pelican> windows? ewwww, dems fightin woids
<vall> i recomend you windows OS
<vall> the best
<bazhang> !offtopic | vall
<ubottu> vall: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<White_Pelican> someone kick this person please
<LjL> no kicks on request sorry
<LjL> nevermind
<ikonia> sorry, that wasn't on request that was to do with him just spamming windows stuff
<White_Pelican> ty ikonia
<White_Pelican> :)
<tj_> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<cadaverpimp> bascule: I just removed it. I don't use the floppy. I built this desktop back in 2004 and put it in just in case I would need it.
<tj_> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<cadaverpimp> oim: NP. Glad to have helped.
<woodefec> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76030/ - my source.list
<woodefec> bazhang: damn, its the german one - that is wotrking somehow
<bascule> cadaverpimp: OK cool, let's see how that goes, a permanently on floppy light is either a back to front cable or bad cable or a bad chipset driver or a knackered board, let's hope
<cadaverpimp> bascule: I've gone through 2 DVDs trying to burn 1 ISO.
<bascule> well we are far from out of options yet :)
<cadaverpimp> Here goes k9copy. It fails at the end. The good thing is that it only takes about 15 minutes for this DVD
<cadaverpimp> Wait
<cadaverpimp> What is KDED?
<cadaverpimp> Whenever that goes on, it kills my amarok.
<tj_> anyone ever installed azenis theme?
<cadaverpimp> Is KDED supposed to be up around 95%+ of my 3.2GHz CPU?
<bascule> cadaverpimp: I noticed something in amrok the other day it wouldn't start if .. something, k3b was running
<bascule> no cadaverpimp it is not :)
<cadaverpimp> bascule: Is it ok that I "killall -9 kded"?
<bascule> I think that'll kill the desktop :)
<cadaverpimp> Everything seems to be working.
<bascule> there are a couple of k processes that knock kde over
<thomas_> hi
<cadaverpimp> Is k3b one of them?
<tj_> hmm terminal wont open for some reason
<thomas_> ja
<thomas_> was ist was redet
<bascule> cadaverpimp: no I mean like the nackgroud processes
<cadaverpimp> Ah
<bascule> if you kill them kde drops
<cadaverpimp> BRB... cleaned out a few dust bunnies and I can't stop sneezing.
<thomas_> was machst ihr
<bascule> :)
<tj_> hmm i jacked something up...
<tj_> terminal wont open'
<White_Pelican> thomas_, du redst english?
<thomas_> kein english
<bazhang> !de | thomas_
<ubottu> thomas_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<thomas_> weill das kann nicht gut
<bazhang> thomas_, english here
<thomas_> schöne wetter wir
<bazhang> thomas_, /join #ubuntu-de
<thomas_> hi
<bazhang> thomas_, do you have a support question?
<thomas_> tuss
<bazhang> thomas_, what?
<tj_> how can i reinstall terminal
<tj_> its in my list and stuff in the kmenu but when i click it it doesnt open
<bazhang> tj_, you dont need to.
<bascule> apt-get install konsole
<thomas_> ich muss den pc neue machen
<bazhang> thomas_,
<bazhang> this is english only.
<thomas_> es hat was
<thomas_> nicht english
<thomas_> morgen muss ich arbeit
<White_Pelican> gay tsu di anderre channel, thomas_
<cadaverpimp> bascule: k9copy died.
<bascule> :/
<jnw222> :\
<bascule> what release are you on?
<cadaverpimp> 8.10
<bascule> was it recently working and now doesn't?
<cadaverpimp> I think I've done 2 or 3 DVDs before it gave out like now.
<bascule> what does uname -r say?
<cadaverpimp> 2.6.27-8-generic
<bascule> yeah I am on -7, see if you still have -7 in grub and boot that
<bascule> but first does dmesg say anything useful at the time k3b failed?
<cadaverpimp> bascule: Let me put it in pastebin
<bascule> I have an old dvd burner that failed about 1 in 4 times on DVDs got a new burner and it has never failed yet
<cadaverpimp> bascule: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76040/
<cadaverpimp> bascule: I have 2 DVD drives. Let me try the other.
<bascule> ok, there is nothing like 'drive ready seek complete' or SCSI device errors
<jnw222> use the "check cd/dvd for defects
<bascule> it is not an install ISO just a general burning problem jnw222
<manish> Hi everybody. Is it possible to get a mac style menu bar in KDE 4.1.3
<manish> Actionparsnip: U there? Is it possible to get a mac style menu bar in KDE 4.1.3
<manish> Genii: Is it possible to get a mac style menu bar in KDE 4.1.3
<manish> or else is it possible to do it in KDE 4.2
<cadaverpimp> bascule: Other DVD drive froze at 39 seconds of extracting.
<manish> atleast tell me somebody wether Is it possible to get a mac style menu bar in KDE 4.1.3
<bascule> cadaverpimp: extracting?
<cadaverpimp> bascule: Yeah. It's the first process of k9copy
<bascule> oh yeah, I was thinking k3b there :)
<bascule> are you ripping a DVD?
<cadaverpimp> Trying
<bascule> try acidrip
<bascule> but there was a burning problem as well, right? Or have I totally misunderstood?
<cadaverpimp> No, you're right. It was while trying to burn with k3b
<joe3> I've got an existing machine (previously had Opensuse 11) with existing partitions in RAID1 using the nforce4 hardware onboard raid. Trying to install Kubuntu 8.10 but it sees the drives as two separate drives. I want to keep my existing partitions.
<cadaverpimp> bascule: What codec do I want to use for the backup of a DVD?
<woden> How do I make it so that I can drag tabs to re-arrange them (in Konqueror)?
<bascule> cadaverpimp: xvid
<manish> i want to change the menu in Kubuntu Ibex to mac style ... ne ideas...???
<bascule> joe3: you need to look into dm-raid I think
<joe3> bascule: But is that something I can do during the install so I don't lose my existing partitions?
<bascule> it is a kernel module, then you have to do some manual mounting, I am not sure having never done it but I am sure dm-raid is what you need
<cadaverpimp> bascule: I have it loaded. I click on Start and it seems to restart itself. Am I missing something?
<bascule> you have to tell it what chapter to rip, the longest one, then in the video tab select the bitrate and hit the detect button
<bascule> it is not one click rip, you need to give it some parameters
<bascule> It is really to see if some other app is happy ripping
<steveg> This is my first time using the Kubuntu irc client. Can anyone tell me how to find a list of servers? I want to connect to the Undernet Political channel.
<bascule> well you are on the wrong server steveg :)
<bascule> /connect irc.undernet.org
<bascule> or file -> edit servers in konversation (I think)
<cadaverpimp> bascule: How do I get the -7 kernel? I only have -8 in my GRUB list
<manish> how do i upgrade to KDE 4.2 from KDE 4.1.3
<woden> How do I make it so that I can drag tabs to re-arrange them (in Konqueror)?
<bascule> hmm, see if it is still available with aptitude search 2.6.27
<cadaverpimp> bascule: I know I have it, I just removed it manually from my GRUB list (trying to keep it clean)
<bascule> ah OK
<steveg> bascule - Do you know if there is a list of servers somewhere in the Konversation controls? On Mirc, there is a list of addresses that is included with the client, but I don't know how this one works.
<genii> woden: rightclick and "shift left" or so doesn't work?
<bascule> cadaverpimp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/76051/
<woden> genii:  I don't have that option
<bascule> cadaverpimp: change the uuid though :)
<bascule> steveg: doesn't seem to be
<steveg> ok ... merci bascule
<sourcemaker> what it the default format for adressbook in kontact? FILE or DIRECTORY?
<bascule> np, but /connect irc.undernet.org should go
<bascule> it is actually /server <blah>..
<cadaverpimp> bascule: Thanks. Let's see if it makes a diff
<Cannoli> hi there. who can i talk to abt being banned from a channel on this server?
<LjL> Cannoli: if it's an ubuntu channel, #ubuntu-ops
<genii> Cannoli: Someone in #ubuntu-ops
<Cannoli> ok perfect
<Cannoli> thank you
<DaSkreech> sourcemaker: file I think
<cadaverpimp> bascule: I'm running k9copy on -7-generic now. Let's see if there is a diff. If it is successful, should I file a bug report?
<sourcemaker> how can I remove the ubuntu-desktop?
<sourcemaker> so that only my kde desktop exists?
<sourcemaker> apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop does not work... :-)
<HappySmileMan> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sourcemaker> HappySmileMan: it this method also supported for 8.10?
<HappySmileMan> I think so, haven't done it myself
<bascule> cadaverpimp: yeah I would, that would be helpful
<HappySmileMan> Wait there was a link here earlier with 8.10 instructions sourcemaker
<HappySmileMan> I'll look through logs
<sourcemaker> thanks... I will wait
<HappySmileMan> http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<HappySmileMan> There it is
<PsiKloPx> Hiya...anyone know of any good podcasts that are Linux centered?  Maybe even specifically Ubuntu centered?
<bascule> I've been running konversation on my BNC for a few days, it is OK but it just seems to take so much space compared to irssi
<dapper-daniel> hej! Is ther a way to limit the number of icons shown in the systempanel (don't know if it's the right name; the thing next to the clock)
<bascule> wrong channel :)
<sourcemaker> HappySmileMan: seems like a hack... hope this works
<popey> PsiKloPx: http://ubuntupodcast.net and http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/
<PsiKloPx> popey: Thanx!
<popey> np
<popey> PsiKloPx: note: I am in the second one :)
<x_link> Hurmm
<x_link> Why is not sudo nano /etc/visudoers working?
<x_link> Isn't that right?
<popey> no
<popey> sudo visudo
<x_link> Doesn't work in 8.04
<x_link> Works in gutsy and 8.10
<popey> the file is /etc/sudoers
<popey> not visudoers
<x_link> Exactly.
<x_link> =)
<popey> exactly what?
<popey> you made a typo
<x_link> popey: I meant that you're right.
<x_link> It's /etc/sudoers and not like I wrote it.
<x_link> popey: Thanks
<sigma_> anyone here using the default konqueror version in intrepid?
<wirechief_> yes
<tequil> hello
<tequil> can anyone know how i can fix the Display Error on joomla installation
<tequil> ?
<sourcemaker> HappySmileMan: wow... removing a lot of libraries :-)
<sigma_> wirechief_ - can you do me a favour and help me confirm a bug? go to www.sigma-solutions.za.net and look at the right hand side of the site (where the featured content banner is) - do you see a blank vertical banner there? Ever since I upgraded it disapeared, I can see it in firefox but not konq
<sigma_> tequil: whats the error you get?
<HappySmileMan> sourcemaker: Well shoudl remove all Gnome libraries anyway
<HappySmileMan> And probably a lot of GTK ones
<DaSkreech> PsiKloPx: Loads
<DaSkreech> PsiKloPx: For some defintion of good
<tequil> on preinstall check
<wirechief_> sigma it is not opening up  with konq
<tequil> find Display Error On
<tequil> and it must be off
<DaSkreech> sigma_: I can see it if it helps any
<CourtJesterG> is it possible to repackage a .exe file into a .deb file and it would run and install perfectly?
<sigma_> DaSkreech: which version of konq are you using? 4.1.2 or 4.1.3?
<DaSkreech> 4.1.3
<wirechief_> sigma it doesnt know what application to even use, it gives a selection and konq  fails to open it.
<wirechief_> 4.1.2  here
<sigma_> wirechief_: huh? its a joomla site, I can open it
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<wirechief_> well perhaps. but this konq  fails to open it. i just installed, it seems to work on google.
<CourtJesterG> trying to play the projectvistor game that was once 10six the only problem is when you hit agree to load up the game since there isn't a icon that stay it give you a pv.pvl file which disappears after you click on it usually in windows your browser runs it and opens it in linux it can't so there is a big problem with trying to use wine to run this program
<sigma_> DaSkreech: ah it was probably a bug, worked in 4.1, strange:) can I download just the 4.1.3 konq or must i get all of it?
<sigma_> wirechief_: odd
<DaSkreech> sigma_: Umm. hard question to answer :-)
<tj_> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DaSkreech> sigma_: It's part of KDE libs as I understand
<PsiKloPx> DaSkreech: I'm a noob when it comes to Linux, but pretty knowledgable on windows. A good podcast would be one that had good tips and info.
<wirechief_> sigma i have 61 updates to get for 8.10, this is a install on a brand new burn.
<ActionParsnip> CourtJesterG: try copying the file in a different konsole maybe
<DaSkreech> PsiKloPx: Ah Distrowatch has a podcast that's good then
<PsiKloPx> DaSkreech: and of course, entertaining.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu UK is also a very laid back podcast
<sigma_> PsiKloPx: podcast.ubuntu-uk.org
<DaSkreech> ^^^^
<DaSkreech> PsiKloPx: Would you say you are power user for windows?
<sigma_> lol its taught me a fair amount. fun bunch of guys
<PsiKloPx> yeah, pretty much...
<popey> DaSkreech: I'll take that as a compliment :)
<wirechief_> sigma so far my only other issue is a anouying flashing of the desktop screen, perhaps these updates will fix that, dunno.
<DaSkreech> popey: Hmm?
<popey> 19:43:25 < DaSkreech> ubuntu UK is also a very laid back podcast
<burn_> how to search files in kubuntu? strigi wont find anything, can i search from konsole?
<PsiKloPx> been using M$ since DOS
<DaSkreech> Yeah it's kinda intereting
<popey> I'll take that as a compliment - I'm one of the presenters :)
<afonso> exit
<DaSkreech> It feels like people who have no business doing a podcast but are doing very well at it
<PsiKloPx> right now I'm having trouble getting my sound to switch to my Logitech headset.
<popey> hahah
<burn_> how to search files in kubuntu? strigi wont find anything, can i search from konsole?
<DaSkreech> Not very geeky a lot of the news comes across to the people ON the podcast as news
<DaSkreech> Most podcasts have everyone talking abuot something that happened this morning as old hat
<sigma_> popey: lol which presenter are you?
<popey> sigma_: whois me :)
<DaSkreech> It's quite refreshing to hear from people who are as used to walking the knifeedge of IT news
<sigma_> top stuff:)
<sigma_> great podcast, can't wait to download it every two weeks
<popey> thank you!
<vito__> salve, uso ubuntu ma posso chiedere a voi?Tvtime vedo solo bianco e nero.....
<DaSkreech> There is another podcast that does strictly Tips and tricks but they curse so much I'm pretty much never going to recommend it
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Hikefu> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vito__> ho provato tutte le impostazioni possibili...
<PsiKloPx> I've got my USB headset working fine with Skype.  But other audio plays through my laptop speakers. I don't see any options in Alsamixer.
<genii> Hikefu: It's italian and not spanish
<sigma_> popey: i thought all you guys were gnome users?
<DaSkreech> popey: That was my next question :)
<DaSkreech>  in here for research?
<popey> heh, yeah, we do all use gnome :S
<popey> I'm here for the lolz
<ActionParsnip> i use kde+fluxbox
<popey> can't remember why i came in here actually
<popey> oh yes, it was to ask a question about upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 iirc
<popey> and whether you'd lose kde 3.x
<DaSkreech> popey: hang around. Wonderful to have people in here :)
<DaSkreech> popey: Yes you do
<sigma_> i think you would
<cuznt> no you can keep 3
<cuznt> it becomes 3.5.x
<yodaz> hi
<DaSkreech> Well techinically yes :)
<DaSkreech> But there are no KDE3 packages in 8.10
<sigma_> because kde4 overwrites the .kde folder so you will prob find that the kde4 apps overwrite the kde3 ones on your drive
<DaSkreech> Officially
<yodaz> I'm new to kde4, and I can't find how to change the main panel background color
<sara_> hiya
<yodaz> any idea ?
<ActionParsnip> you could compile 3.5
<sigma_> except for that kde3 libs one that allows stuff like k3b to run
<DaSkreech> yodaz: currently you theme it
<DaSkreech> and amarok
<bascule> yodaz: you need plasma themes, right click on the dektop configure desktop then add stuff
<yodaz> bascule: ok
<yodaz> I will try that, thx
<bascule> desktop theme it is called
<sigma_> lol well i use amarok 2 now so no kde3 dependency anymore
<popey> ok, so someone who upgrades from 8.04 to 8.10 using the usual method will be upgraded from kde 3.x to 4.x ?
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: There are packages but the Kubuntu team is working on having a blessed list
<DaSkreech>  some of the Third part packages do very very bad things
<DaSkreech> popey: They will have both desktops but some things in KDE3 may become broken
<popey> thanks!
<DaSkreech> Since the config files will then be shared (they were not in 8.04) and the upgrades to the strcuture may break KDE apps
<cuznt> i had nothing break
<cuznt> kopete got weird but
<DaSkreech> cuznt: Didn't say you would :)
<cuznt> i completely uninstalled
<DaSkreech> Just that's a possibilty
<cuznt> and then re installed
<cuznt> p00f!
<yodaz> bascule: I have click on "new theme" and I 've downloaded one, but it doesn't appear in the theme list :-\
<DaSkreech> popey: As mentioned there are third party repos that provide  KDE3 for 8.10 but some caution is needed as some of them do bad things
<bascule> yodaz: you might need to get a few, close it then reopen it
<yodaz> bascule: I need to close and reopen the configure window ?
<yodaz> ok
 * bascule tries too
<yodaz> bascule: nice, it works :)
<yodaz> thx
<DaSkreech> Hopefully the Kubuntu team can gather some third party packagers together to rally around a PPA
<DaSkreech> that would be nice
<cadaverpimp> bascule: Nope. -7-generic crashed too
<bascule> arrrg
<cadaverpimp> bascule: What is signal 11?
<bascule> SEGFAULT I think
<bascule> memory overwriting or requesting an area of ram that isn't it's own
<PsiKloPx> How do I get sound from my USB headset?
<cadaverpimp> Sigsegv?
<bascule> yeah
<bascule> segmentaation violation
<cadaverpimp> Any way to fix it?
<roberto> hola
<bascule> it is a bug in the app usually
<roberto> que hacen?
<genii> !es | roberto
<ubottu> roberto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> hola
<ActionParsnip> PsiKloPx: http://www.lockergnome.com/linux/2007/09/23/setting-the-default-sound-card-usb-headset/
<DaSkreech> popey: Hey Quick question
<DaSkreech> popey: What do you think will happen for Gnome 3 ?
<TekkieFreak> DS!!! Hi
<PsiKloPx> ActionParsnip: Thanx!
<DaSkreech> hi TekkieFreak
<ActionParsnip> PsiKloPx: np man
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: Took me a while to figure out who you were talking about :)
<popey> DaSkreech: no idea :)
<TekkieFreak> DS, sorry. :) I'm lazy...I guess I should type out DaSkreech!!! :)
<DaSkreech> man :-( I was hoping someone would know
<DaSkreech> !tab | TekkieFreak
<ubottu> TekkieFreak: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: Wow...cool!!!
<DaSkreech> aint it?
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: I guess irc has come a long way!!! :)
<DaSkreech> Nope
<DaSkreech> But the clients rock!
<TekkieFreak> Actually, I'm quite surprised they still have IRC. :)
<ActionParsnip> TekkieFreak: its as old as the hills and will probably stay round forever
<TekkieFreak> I guess....I used to TinyMUSH too.
<DaSkreech> MUSH and MUD
<DaSkreech> MMM
<DaSkreech> Now people are just going to think I'm a dirty old man
<pgib> anyone here using project-neon / kde sv?
<pgib> svn
<TekkieFreak> heh. :) I'm not getting any younger am I?
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: Yeah...can't tell you how many times I got accused of being a guy pretending to be a girl back in the 90's
<TekkieFreak> :)
<DaSkreech> Well.. that's cause you were
<DaSkreech> :-)
<TekkieFreak> Oooh :)
<DaSkreech> pgib: You can ask your real question as well
<draik> bascule: Do you think I should send a bug report for k9copy and k3b?
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: The Hills have Eye..ArrCee ?
<walmik> Hello all... I m trying to setup the Nvidia drivers on Kubuntu 8.10. Can anybody please give some tips as i m not able to get it right
<TekkieFreak> k9copy does seem broke latel
<DaSkreech> !nvidiaa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidiaa
<DaSkreech> !nvidia
<sourcemaker> HappySmileMan: works fine... thanks
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TekkieFreak> er lately
<HappySmileMan> np sourcemaker
<bascule> draik: I really am not to sure
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: huh?
<sourcemaker> HappySmileMan: I only have to reinstall some apps... but that's ok :-)
<bascule> draik: I would test to see if I could burn with anything
<walmik> DaSkreech: thanks
<draik> TekkieFreak: k9copy terminates at the end with SIGSEGV. k3b just freezes up my system.
<TekkieFreak> draik...yep it does that to me too.  I don't know why....did you try using it with a gnome desktop?
<ActionParsnip> draik: try burning slower maybe, do you have the latest versions
<TekkieFreak> Sometimes I can't get stuff to work and then sometimes it works under gnome for some reason.
<DaSkreech> Both have not been updated ina bit. I would suspect the underlying burning tools were updated by the system and they are not in step
<draik> ActionParsnip: I have it set to auto. Never gave me an issue until 2 days ago. k3b and k9copy are the latest.
<ActionParsnip> draik: try setting the speed to something like 8x or something for CD and 4x for DVD
<pgib> DaSkreech, well. I was wondering if anyone else has had a problem with no applications listed in the launcher.
<DaSkreech> pgib: Probably don't have runners installed/indexed
<draik> ActionParsnip: Ok. I'll try 4x right now.
<ActionParsnip> draik: unless you are in a BIG hurry, slower is better
<DaSkreech> KDE 4x!!! Whooooooo
<pgib> is there a way to reindex?
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech:  huh?
<draik> ActionParsnip: I'm not. I hope it's a speed issue. I'd rather have it done than have undone DVDs.
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: huh@huh?
<esa-petri> does anyboby know howto configure firefall, I mean what out comming connections alow and what deny
<ActionParsnip> draik: totally
<DaSkreech> pgib: I think so but you are likely to have better hits in #kde
<ActionParsnip> draik: bit extreme but you could look at a firmware upgrade of the device (risky)
<CourtJesterG> !compiler
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<draik> ActionParsnip: This is going to be the 3rd DVD. I hope I don't get a freeze.
<ActionParsnip> draik: could try a reboot too
<draik> ActionParsnip: This computer was put together back in 2004.
<draik> ActionParsnip: A reboot is mandetory after the freeze ;)
<ActionParsnip> draik: i have some older systems
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: Oh I was wondering what the kde4 whooo was about?
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: Someone said 4x :)
<pgib> DaSkreech, ok. I thought it may be a distro issue
<draik> ActionParsnip: If it is an issue with my burner (which I doubt), I have another one that is newer and I was going to give to my girl last year.
<l3on> Hi all, where can I find the Krunner svn code source  ?
<walmik> DaSkreech: Can you please also guide me to installing the wireless Broadcom drivers
<ActionParsnip> draik: if you get the exact model of the device there may be a new firmware for it, there may be a setting for the software thats weird
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: Oh. :) Sorry, the kids are distracting me!!
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | walmik
<ubottu> walmik: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ActionParsnip> !ndiswrapper | walmik
<ubottu> walmik: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<walmik> ActionParsnip: thanks
<draik> ActionParsnip: Ok. Moment of truth... Burning has begun
 * ActionParsnip plays a drumroll for draik
<walmik> ActionParsnip, you know I m trying to download the drivers for nvidia but its stuck at 0%.... any idea why that could be happening
<draik> 25...
<draik> Whoops
<draik> 4%...
<draik> 5%
<draik> I think I reached 17% or so
<TekkieFreak> draik and it's still going?
<draik> 10%... c'mon...
<ActionParsnip> walmik: where are you getting them from?
<draik> 15%... c'mon...
 * draik crosses fingers
<walmik> ActionParsnip: Actually i dont know... I ve just installed Kubuntu and for a long time I couldnt even connect till here
<draik> 20%...
<walmik> ActionParsnip: I have changed the software sources to Main server
<DaSkreech> Wow
<ActionParsnip> walmik: maybe the server is busy
<DaSkreech> Does Konqueror just suck for parsing XML files?
<walmik> ActionParsnip: Ah! Ok
<draik> 25%...
<ActionParsnip> walmik: you could concel the download / whatever then rekick it off
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: not sure, i dont use it
<walmik> ActionParsnip: OK, thanks for your helo
<draik> 30%...
<walmik> help*
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: try other viewers to see if its ok
<draik> 35%...
<draik> 40%...
<ActionParsnip> going well
<TekkieFreak> ooohh 40%...that's good
<draik> 45%...
<draik> 50%...
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: You have obviously never reached 99% often :)
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: Nope....actually I don't think I've ever had it work.
<Mano21> hi
<draik> 55%...
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: guess I've only tried it maybe 5 or 6 times though.
<Ayabara> any disadvantages on choosing inode size 128 instead of 256 for an ext3 volume?
<DaSkreech> TekkieFreak: been my experience that most stuff hangs up around the 99th percentile
<draik> 60%...
<DaSkreech> Ayabara: ae you running a database or media off of it?
<TekkieFreak> DaSkreech: That's to add that extra "annoyance" factor. :)
<draik> 65%....
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: it's a storage partition with mostly media. I need to access it from windows as well, and the ext2 ifs driver will only mount it if it has inodesize=128
<draik> 70%...
<DaSkreech> Ayabara: Go to it then
<draik> 75%...
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: so no major disadvantages in other words? btw, how can I check such details for a mounted drive?
<draik> 80%...
<DaSkreech> You'd be checking the filesystem mounted or not makes little diference
<draik> 85%...
<Ayabara> DaSkreech: so how do I check the filesystem then? :)
<tj_> brb restarting
 * DaSkreech shrugs :)
<ActionParsnip> Ayabara: http://www.linfo.org/inode.html
<TekkieFreak> fsck = file system check
<draik> 90%...
<draik> 95%...
<draik> 96%...
<TekkieFreak> Oh...you almost have it draik.
<draik> 97%...
<draik> 98%...
<draik> 99%...
 * DaSkreech gulps
<draik> 100%...
<draik> And the DVD is...
<DaSkreech> whoooo!
<TekkieFreak> Long as it can close your session...you're probably good!!
<CourtJesterG> !developer
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<DaSkreech> coaster!!!
 * genii hands out more coffees
<DaSkreech> genii!! :-)
<sorush20> the kipi tools are not being shown digikam I can't send files
<TekkieFreak> mmmm coffee...I LOVE coffee
<draik> SUCCESSFUL!!!!!
<TekkieFreak> Yeah draik!!! whooooo Hooooo!!!
<sorush20> anyone here managed to email multiple image to someone using digikam?
<Ayabara> ActionParsnip: useful link. thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> draik: booya
<genii> DaSkreech!!
<TekkieFreak> Did we burn anything good?
<DaSkreech> Kookies for everyone!!!
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | DaSkreech
<ubottu> DaSkreech: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<DaSkreech> !kookie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kookie
<DaSkreech> Bum
<draik> TekkieFreak: For legal reasons... Yes.
<TekkieFreak> :)
<TekkieFreak> draik:  Awesome!!!
<DaSkreech> genii: Know anything about XML parsing in Konqueror?
<TekkieFreak> Alrighty then....time to go...see you guys later or tomorrow. :)
<TekkieFreak> Have a great day.
<genii> DaSkreech: Unfortunately, not much
<draik> I'm going to try another ISO. Still at 4x. Just want to make sure it's the speed and not a bad ISO for high speeds.
<genii> Did you md5 check?
<DaSkreech> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<draik> genii: No. It crossed my mind and forgot to ask about it. Thanks DaSkreech for the link.
<draik> How do I check the md5 on something I created? This is an ISO I made with k9copy a few weeks ago.
<PsiKloPx> ActionParsnip: No joy with the headset.
<draik> New ISO has begun burning...
<PsiKloPx> When I run the script as shown, all I get is "Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequenses."
<draik> 10%...
<draik> 15%...
 * draik hopes this is a speed issue.
<DaSkreech> PsiKloPx: In UNIX a good command says nothing if things went well
<draik> 20%...
<PsiKloPx> DaSkreech: Yeah, thought that was prolly the case.
<draik> 25%...
<Ayabara> maybe I should use ext2 for the storage partition, since the windows-fsdriver will mount ext3 as ext2 anyway..
<PsiKloPx> I copied and pasted the scripts so I know I didn't misspell anything.
<draik> 30%...
<PsiKloPx> and when I run sudo asoundconf list...I get Intel and Headset.  Pretty simple
<draik> 35%...
<sorush20> is there a gmail agent for kubuntu
<draik> [CTCP] Received Version request from tj_.
<draik> 40%...
<draik> What's going on, tj_?
<tj_> nothing just seeing what client ppl are using...
<tj_> lol
<draik> 45%...
<draik> tj_: You could just ask. I'm using konversation.
<tj_> i want to add scripts to my irc client... but duno if you can in linux
<genii> tj_: Yes, you can
<draik> 50%...
<draik> 55%...
<draik> 60%...
<burn_> draik u configuring your sound card?
<draik> 65%...
<draik> Nope. Burning an ISO
<draik> 70%...
<draik> 75%...
<draik> 80%...
<ott0> hey, which version of eclipse should i install to run the flex builder alpha plugin
<tj_> sysinfo
<trappist> draik: that's not necessary
<draik> ok
<michal__> witam
<michal__> może mi ktoś pomóc zainstalować skype?
<PsiKloPx> sorush20: I use mail-notification.  Not crazy about it but it gets the job done.
<michal__> co i jak wpisac w konsolkę żeby sie to zainstalowało
<trappist> is that polish?
<michal__> lool, sorry, yep it is
<trappist> !pl
<DaSkreech> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<trappist> :)
<michal__> pls dont send me back to ubuntu.pl
<michal__> :)
<DaSkreech> trappist: It's getting pretty sad how many languages I can recognize now
<tj_> Sysinfo for 'tj-laptop': Linux 2.6.24-21-386 running KDE 3.5.10, CPU: Intel(R)Core2CPUT5200@1.60GHz at 800 MHz (3196 bogomips), , RAM: 504/2018MB, 116 proc's, 13.2min up
<trappist> michal__: ok no problem :) but this is an english channel
<michal__> Da its a virtue ;)
<DaSkreech> michal__: No problems just this is an english chan
<webas> how to install openoffice 3.0 ? all i get is 2.4 old old version :(
<ott0> dude someone stole my nick on irc.freenode.net, is there a way to kick them off or something? i have my nick registered with nickserv
<DaSkreech> webas: ha ha
<trappist> ott0: /msg nickserv help ghost
<michal__> well i just wrote IRC and here i am ;)
<DaSkreech> webas: a) 2.4 is a little over a month old so ... and 3.0 has new bugs
<DaSkreech> webas: Otherwise you can install the debs from OO.o
<webas> oh no its too difficult :)
<michal__> so, can i ask you guys for help?
<tj_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<webas> well 3.0 is stable version so i tought its brand new :)
<tj_> !ask > michal__
<ubottu> michal__, please see my private message
<michal__> i need to install skype for my kubuntu
<trappist> michal__: of course!  if you do it in english, we'll even try to answer
<DaSkreech> webas: what? installing the debs is too dificult?
<trappist> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
 * DaSkreech has much hate for skype right now
<DaSkreech> Kopete has a skype plugin so I'm sorely tempted to just use that
<michal__> Kopete does that ?
<michal__> :) im gonna check it right away
<ott0> trappist: it said the user has been ghosted, but when i try to switch to my nick it still says it's in use
<DaSkreech> michal__: Not your Kopete :-)
<DaSkreech> ott0: #freenode
<ott0> okay :)
<michal__> DaSkreech, yep, mine doesnt ...
<DaSkreech> michal__: It's in the code for 4.2
<DaSkreech> Two months away :)
<DaSkreech> ott0_: Still no go?
<ott0_> it worked the second time
<KingOfDos> does somebody know where nm-applet has gone at kubuntu 8.10?
<ott0_> that's pretty sweet, real power trip
<KingOfDos> on a laptop thats upgraded from 8.04 i have the applet, but on a fresh install i can't find it
<michal__> forum helped :)
<michal__> cheers
<Captain_Haddock> hi
<||arifaX> KingOfDos: what if starting once and then it should start always automatically?? - I don't use it anymore but well that is another story
<KingOfDos> ||arifaX: the problem is that there is no /usr/bin/nm-applet
<||arifaX> KingOfDos: what if removing/adding it again?
 * Diabelko is away [Poszedlem!] 
<KingOfDos> ||arifaX: it's not in the repository, or at least i'm using the wrong repository's ;)
<Captain_Haddock> anybody know why adept's updater won't update automatically?
<jussi01> !away > Diabelko
<ubottu> Diabelko, please see my private message
<||arifaX> KingOfDos: what if you just start nm-applet without any path? - errors? ist it maybe running? try restarting network-manager with /etc/init.d/networkmanager restart
<KingOfDos> ||arifaX: THERE IS NO /usr/bin/nm-applet !
<||arifaX> KingOfDos: there is a lot in forums that nm-applet is there but not visible so I just wanted you to try to start it without path. no need to shout!
<KingOfDos> read again. on a "fresh" install, i can't find it in the repositorys. on an upgraded install neighter, but it's still there because i'd upgraded from 8.04
<||arifaX> KingOfDos: not helpfully for you but I find it nice that networkmanager is lost in space...
<||arifaX> I use WiCD
<ott0_> hm, the ubuntu nickserv sent it's registration confirmation email with subject: freenode Nickname Registration
<trappist> I just uninstalled it and fixed up my /etc/network/interfaces
<trappist> ott0_: it's not ubuntu's nickserv - nickserv serves the whole network
<ott0_> you mean this is part of freenode?
<ott0_> maybe i need to read up on how irc works...
<||arifaX> KingOfDos: take a look at http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=956187
<||arifaX> at the end a user shows to lines for his sources.list that might help
<gekkoo> when i ssh to my laptop the defined .bash_aliases doesnt work..anybody knows why? when i'm using the shell directly (not through ssh) it works of course..
<||arifaX> gekkoo: maybe the shell you get is not bash?
<ott0_> wait is irc.ubuntu.com just pointing to the freenode server(s)?
<bascule> ott0_: yes
<genii> Yes
<gekkoo> ||arifaX: it is
<ott0_> no wonder
<ott0_> i was trying to log in to nickserv here and colliding with myself
<bascule> :)
<ott0> hey ott0_, what a fine nick you have there
<Tm_T> ...
<ott0_> why thanks
<ott0_> bye
<trappist> gekkoo: try with UseLogin turned on in your sshd_config
<starenka> hi, where can i find kmenu config file? (kde 3)
<trappist> starenka: it's not quite that simple - there are files scattered everywhere.  you want to use kmenuedit for that.
<starenka> trappist:: yep, but its hard to find smthng... i mean it takes a long time - i use katapult so i'm not familiar w/ the categories...
<starenka> nvrmnd ;)
<DaSkreech> ott0: Them all having the same channels kinda seems like they are the same :)
<draik> How do I check if I am KDE4.1.2 or KDE4.1.3?
<PsiKloPx> ok. I've tried asoundconf-gtk - no joy.  I've tried "sudo asoundconf set-default-card name-of-card-to-be-default" - no joy.
<elgokulo> open dolphin -> help -> about -> <bout kde
<PsiKloPx> My headset and mike work fine in Skype
<DaSkreech> draik: help -> about kde
<KingOfDos> ||arifaX: nope. to bad. thanks for searching anyway :)
<draik> Thanks.
<draik> KDE4.1.3 for me.
<Tm_T> 4.1.80 for me I guess
<KingOfDos> i'll try that strange networkmanager from kde directly. i'd tested it already but diddn't get a wireless connection working. with nm-applet it always does.
<Guest5941> Hello, Question is there a nice tool to display bandwidth days
<__Adam__> Hello, Question is there a nice tool to display bandwidth as a  graph on a interface via snmp?
<||arifaX> __Adam__: mrtg but nice? you got something to do but then its nice yeah
<__Adam__> i was looking for something quicker and eaiser than MRTG
<__Adam__> i use nagios at work
<__Adam__> but i just want to query my router at home
<__Adam__> 1 interface :P
<KingOfDos> for just one device use mrtg
<KingOfDos> nagios is nice, for multiple devices, but still not that good
<__Adam__> hye nagios is doing 230 check, attached to a mobile phone for SMS :D
<__Adam__> it works
<KingOfDos> i'd use Zabbix at work, much better, more features.
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: :-D
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: yes?
<KingOfDos> and indeed, connection with mobile phone for SMS feature is nice to've got __Adam__ :)
<draik> I'm trying to submit a bug report on k9copy and I cannot find it on the list. Search does not result with k9copy either. Is there a way to submit the bug to bugs.kde.org?
<DaSkreech> .80 :-D
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: what about it?
<KingOfDos> i'm using my private framework to send/rec sms messages, based on gnokii
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: It amuses me
<Tm_T> draik: I think it's not part of KDE
<KingOfDos> but that's way offtopic ;)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: KDE: 4.1.80 (KDE 4.1.80 (KDE 4.2 Beta1))
<__Adam__> i just use nagios and gnokii
<draik> Tm_T: Hmmm... I wonder why the crash report is telling me to report it there. I thought it was awkward.
<draik> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: there it is, double, more amusing (:)
<DaSkreech> ha ha :-D
<draik> Tm_T: What is that command for creating the file for a bug report?
<Tm_T> no idea
<draik> Ok. Let me see if I can find it somewhere.
<sigma> whats the difference between suspend to ram and suspend to disk? which one is better?
<pgib> one suspends to ram, the other to disk
<pgib> ram is faster to suspend to and from, but may be lost if your battery dies
<HappySmileMan> Suspend to RAM would be faster to recover from, but less reliable
<sigma> well im on a desktop so battery life isnt a issue
<DaSkreech> or power goes
<sigma> either way when I put my pc into suspend i dont have anything open, its merely for power saving purposes
<sigma> is there a specific one i should use if im using the nvidia proprietory driver?
<mahdialsholi> hi all
<mahdialsholi> ho all
<mahdialsholi> hi all
<mahdialsholi> any one here
<sigma> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<sigma> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kaminix> Anyone here who can tell why I can start Firefox via the KMenu and Yakuake but not with alt+F2?
<draik> kaminix: Make sure you are choosing the firefox app and not the folder or favorites. Has happened to me in the past.
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<draik> DaSkreech: Anyone know why that is? ;)
<Idzme> itś the same on every channel, first question is always if they can ask the question ;)
<Idzme> he, wha
<Idzme> sorry
<sigma> kaminix: where did you get firefox from?
<DaSkreech> draik: The firefox thing?
<DaSkreech> Idzme: Metaquestions suck
<kaminix> sigma: From the repositories.
<kaminix> draik: I just type 'firefox' in the alt+f2 run dialog
<sigma> kaminix: odd, i did too and can access it in that dialog
<kaminix> sigma: It was after I had done some stuff too my system, though I don't know what made it not work.
<kaminix> I mean, it runs fine when I type it in yakuake or start it via the KMenu. :s
<sigma> kaminix: hmmm well its probably something you changed
<kaminix> It is, but I wish to change it back :s
<diggernet> greets
<sigma> kaminix: try deleting the .kde directory and log out and back in so the system can re-generate it. WARNING - this will delete all your kde settings
<diggernet> just trying to install 8.10, and ran into an annoying problem...  it won't let me select a display larger than 800x600, and I can't find anywhere in the settings that I can override the faulty auto-detect
<sigma> diggernet: you will have to setup the /etc/xorg.conf file manually. what graphics card is it?
<draik> I don't know how far I got until k9copy froze, but it did it anyway. :(
<diggernet> sigma:  Trident Cyber 9397DVD
<diggernet> how can I tell what driver X is using?
<draik> diggernet: /etc/X11/xorg.conf should have it listed for you
<diggernet> draik:  nah...  this is the new auto-configure X, the xorg.conf is basically empty
<sigma> oh shoot forgot about that
<draik> Nothing with a driver in it?
<diggernet> the xorg log seems to say it's detecting the chipset right, tho
<diggernet> nope
<zzl> #summer
<zzl> it's the new trend
<diggernet> oh man...  digging thru the xorg log.  it says "TFT Panel 1024x768 found", then proceeds to go through this huge list of possible resolutions, and for every 1024 one announces it won't use it.
<emma> Hey I just did an update in kubuntu and it seems to have ruined my system.
<emma> x did not start automaticall. It took me to a tty to login, after logging in i started it with: startx
<emma> but no sound
<DaSkreech> emma: any errors from startx ?
<DaSkreech> And hi!! :)
<emma> hey there
<emma> No errors that I'm aware of.
<emma> It's like the monitor just dies
<DaSkreech> emma: is your DM running?
<emma> then i get a tty prompt after a while.
<emma> what's a DM ?
<emma> It just takes me to tty 1
<emma> It's not even making it to the part where it would ask for me to log in.
<diggernet> this looks suspicious...  "Using default hsync range of 31.50-37.90 kHz".  what are proper values for a 1024x768 LCD?
<emma> This doesn't make any sense. Kubuntu was working great. An update should not set me back to nothing.
<diggernet> emma:  understatement.
<emma> I got it sort of working by doing, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<emma> Why would doing an update force me to start kubuntu this way?
<apadox> how to automount ntfs filesystem at startup*?
<EvilJordan> Anyone want to decompile and then rewrite a java URLHandler to work in Ubuntu?
<diggernet> success!
<diggernet> google told me to run 'gtf 1024 768 60', which spit out a modeline and said hsync 47.70.  I added "HorizSync 31.5-48.0" to xorg.conf, and all is good.
<DaSkreech> emma: That's your DM
<DaSkreech> what update did you do?
<Andre_Re> halleluja
<Andre_Re> es läuft
<Andre_Re> linux läuft
<Andre_Re> mit treiber
<Andre_Re> ein wunder wird wahr!!!
<brandan> is it possible to get C++Version 5 on ubuntu 8.10
<awidegreen> Andre_Re: wrong channel - dies ist der englische :D
<HappySmileMan> There is a C++ compiler and C++ IDEs...
<HappySmileMan> Maybe you're thinking of version 5 of a certain IDE or compiler
<brandan> old program
<brandan> I need to run on linux
<HappySmileMan> Visual C++ version 5?
<brandan> nvm
<OxDeadC0de> brandon try out netbeans or code::blocks, and make sure you have build-essentials installed
<OxDeadC0de> drandan: /\
<OxDeadC0de> BLAH brandan!
<brandan> huh
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<andypls1> hey where should i go to ask my java question?#
<OxDeadC0de> everybody!! Get your free Dr Pepper coupon today! http://www.drpepper.com/freeDrPepper/
<antoranz> guys, i need a hand here
<antoranz> I have enabled the nvidia drivers, but I don't think the 3d pepper is working
<antoranz> could it be that the nvidia driver is "banning" the card from woking with 3d acceleration?
<antoranz> the Xorg log shows the nvidia driver does load, but for example, when I run the nvidia settings application, it says the nvidia driver is not working
<blueVal> hi all. i have download the drivers and still when i play a video on vlc flashes black screen all the time what i do wrong?
<blueVal> hi all. i have download the drivers and still when i play a video on vlc flashes black screen all the time what i do wrong?
<RiotingPacifist> !moonlight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonlight
<RiotingPacifist> !mono
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
#kubuntu 2009-11-16
<Planetary> I have no sound. 9.10. banshee doesnt play and has red X. amorok plays no sound. firefox has no sound. my speakers work. help please! :)
<dhillon-v10> Planetary, I think you might have to report a bug :)
<Planetary> ok. another sound problem is my laptop I updated to 9.10 and it worked fine and then banshee stopped working. vlc and internet works
<k4> reporting bug is the best thing to do
<dhillon-v10> Planetary, that is a software issue I think :)
<Planetary> ok so what do i do
<Planetary> where is the best place to go report
<trgbeck> reinstal ALAS Stuff and Pulse audio stuff  under synaptic or kpackage ---l had same problem with intel hda
<trgbeck> When i upgrade had the samerhing and searched around and found this in google and said in my areas that what to do
<dhillon-v10> Planetary, launchpad if you have reported bugs before
<k4> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<k4> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Planetary> ok thanks.
<Planetary> i ahve a / partition and a home partition. I did a new install so i formated / and made it ext3 and left home alone. all my settings and sound problem restored. are settings saved in /home?
<Planetary> i mean i change / from ext3 to 4
<d9500> Planetary, as far as sound settings go, alsa levels are stored in /etc/asound.state, but pulseaudio stores some, if not all, settings in ~/.pulse
<Planetary> k thatnks
<Planetary> I dont understand. I did a new install because my 9.04 was messed up and now all the problems are coming back. like dolphin has no window boarder, no sound. why is that. my home partition was not formated but / was
<Planetary> i am runnin compiz btw
<dhillon-v10> Planetary, try disabling compiz
<d9500> planetary, not sure about that. I would try splitting the problems up. for example, to start with the windows borders--get rid of the compiz --replace entry in your startup programs and let kwin manage the windows
<jwx> hey! why is it I have to select wallpaper twice in kde first file dialog then in image dropdown list.. it's silly
<Planetary> ok its fine with kwin. i havent made compiz load at startup
<jwx> and if theres a lot of wallpapers in there it lags
<jwx> it should auto select wallpaper choosen in file dialog but doesnt =/
<d9500> planetary, i'm not sure about the sound, but, just to get the dumb "is the computer plugged in" type questions out of the way, have you ran lspci -v to make sure that your sound card is recognized and driver (kernel module) is available? opened alsamixer in terminal and made sure your pcm isn't muted and is turned all the way up?
<jwx> getting icon themes and color themes online is intuitive.. button for those.. but what about kde4 theme/style.. is there a button for that? just some random thoughts
<d9500> jwk, you mean a button to change the plasma theme from within the gui?
<Planetary> d9500 i havent done lspci. i have opened alsa mixer and my master and pcm are around 75-80% , i set it there for lower distortion.
<jwx> d9500: i mean qt theme or whatever it is called..
<jwx> kde style
<jwx> not the plasma theme
<Planetary> d9500 lspci -v shows it
<d9500> planetary, and turning the pcm up to 100 and then trying to play a song still does nothing (i often have to do that; you can try turning it back to 80 once the song plays if turning it up to 100 works)
<d9500> jwx, you mean under system settings > appearance?
<jwx> d9500: right i want a button to download new styles automatically.. like for color schemes etc
<jwx> =)
<jwx> but there is none
<d9500> jwx, no, i don't think it's built into kde4. At least, if it is, I can't find a config file in ~/kde4/share/config to modify that would make a button appear
<d9500> (well, it's a different directory in this distro, but that's where it would probably be in a stock kde4 install, I guess)
<jwx> not that it's needed.. but hey if they do it for color schemes and icon themes.. why not
<jwx> the wallpaper thing is annoying.. doesn't set selected wallpaper from file dialog as default in the wallpaper dropdown list.. maybe it's a bug
<d9500> jwx, in desktop settings > picture?
<jwx> d9500: yea
<jwx> doesn't work here.. have to scroll the list and select the wallpaper already selected in the file dialog.. weird
<d9500> in mine, wallpaper > picture does set the wallpaper i select as default next time i open the dropdown for picture, without scrolling, so it could be a bug specific to the distro
<Planetary> d9500: still no go on sound. ill work at it later. thanks for the help everyone
<jwx> interesting to know.. here it just sets the selected wallpaper at the top of that list.. but not setting it as default to apply right away.. have to scroll up to the top
<jwx> not sure if it's a kde, kubuntu bug or my box messed up someway
<rav_> hello. i updated to karmic and now i can't transfer files through bluetooth to my cell phone anymore. is this a known issue?
<rustam> 	
<rustam> hello. how to get to work on emc2 Kubuntu 9
<rustam> hello. is there anyone? I was the first time here
<rustam> I'm here for the first time
<Zxcvb> I configured the power managment notifications not to do anything when the AC adapter is inserted or removed, but it still pops up a notification and plays the sound
<Zxcvb> how can I fix this?
<Mandingo-Laptop> where do i put firmware files
<Mandingo-Laptop> any1
<Mandingo-Laptop> where do i put firmware files
<Mandingo-Laptop> i dont want to put them in the wrong place
<nasrullah> hi
<nasrullah> i cannot shutdown and restart karmic ..your help please
<vbin_>  都是老外？
<jsubl2> Goodbye and Farewell
<twoten> I just installed Kubuntu 9.10, and the nVidia driver will not load, so I look at my xorg.conf, and it's basically worthless, all the driver details have been off loaded somewhere else
<twoten> where have these ubuntu masterminds placed the real info for xorg?
<_Techie_> is the current ISO of kubuntu very stable?
<jsubl2> it is for me.. i am using the 64bit branch
<d9500> twoten, the newer ubuntus and their derivatives do not use the old style xorg.conf. in fact, a stock install may have no xorg.conf at all. pastebin your xorg.conf so i can look for which portions are missing. also, what is your card model and are you running a single monitor, dual monitor, or other configuration, like one horizontal monitor and one vertical?
<twoten> alright just give me a minute ...
<twoten> I did the pastebin under the name twoten
<d9500> link please?
<twoten> it's a quadro4 980xgl single monitor, right side up
<twoten> http://pastebin.com/d11845ace
<twoten> I got the nVidia 96.43.13 driver installed thru synaptic but it doesn't load
<twoten> I purged all the other drivers first, when I do (from root prompt) nvidia-xconfig, it makes an xorg.conf that bombs out and I have to put the old one back
<twoten> maybe I need to do a dpkg -reconfigure?
<d9500> twoten, if the driver is actually installed correctly (not sure if synaptic did or not) then i've pastebin'd a sample xorg.conf that may work. http://pastebin.com/d6e8ac611
<d9500> twoten, you may need to modify the fonts section depending on what fonts you want to use. some people like larger characters in their font
<d9500> twoten, also, be sure to put the model of your card where it says [your card model here]
<twoten> thanks - looks great - I will backup the old, install the new and restart!
<d9500> twoten, wait..some instructions if it doesn't work. delete the "board name" line, b/c it might require the actual board name, so if it does require the nvidia code name, then just leave that line out and see if it auto detects
<d9500> also, i think the nouveau project at nouveau.freedesktop.org has a list of specific names for boards if it does require one.
<twoten> hardinfo says my card is a nVidia Corporation NV28GL (Quadro4 980 XGL)
<d9500> ok, let me find the board name on that
<d9500> twoten, there doesn't seem to be a "g" designation for that one, (like "G92" for example) so I would just try "NV28GL [Quadro 980 XGL]" in the board name line if leaving the line out enteirly fails.
<d9500> but i would just leave it out at first and see if that works.
<d9500> entirely*
<twoten> okay then I'm going in, I can always get to a root prompt and use mc to make repairs if it bombs out
<d9500> twoten, and you're certain the driver is installed? what does lsmod | grep nvidia show?
<twoten> I get 2 lines returned:
<twoten> nvidia               4704212  0
<twoten> agpgart                34988  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<d9500> twoten, looks like it's loaded. good luck.
<twoten> thanks for all the great help!
<d9500> no prob. let me know if it works or not
<twoten> well that worked perfectly
<twoten> always a pleasure to see the big nVidia logo filling up the screen
<twoten> now I can install blender!
<d9500> twoten, you actually like the logo? i never could get it to appear, but a lot of the xorg.conf instructions say to add Option "NoLogo" "True" under the Device section to keep the logo from showing during the initialisation.
<d9500> twoten, also, check your xorg.0.log for errors on loading fonts and modules, and if you see an error related to a particular one, comment out that line in your xorg.conf and let it autodetect. the errors may be harmless, but no sense in adding extra stuff to log files if you need to look through them later
<twoten> sometimes it blinks for just an instant
<d9500> glad to hear it worked though. why nvidia can't just release specs and let the devs build an open source driver that doesn't require such a convoluted xorg.conf though?
<twoten> kind> it's a very competitive and secretive business
<twoten> unkind> they're a bunch of dominator sociopaths
 * d9500 is using nouveau here. no binary-only for me.
<d9500> at least for now. after that bug with X server 1.7.901, I switched to the open source driver.
<twoten> the open source driver just can't cut it when making 3d animations with ray tracing and radiosity
<d9500> give me decent kwin effects and xv for youtube videos (not like flash isn't crap anyway, but every bit of accel helps) and i'm happy. for what it's wroth, though, the nouveau feature matrix did just fill in two more spots on the 3d features today, so maybe in i year or so the gallium 3d portion of the driver will be usuable
<d9500> worth*
<d9500> a year*
<Lascivus> I have a problem and I want to see if anyone here has had the same problem, it's more of an annoyance, than a problem ....
<twoten> gypsy curse?
<Lascivus> I will click on a program from the menu and it will exexute, package manager for this example...  The program will open, ince I click my mouse on any button in hte program, the button wont execute the desired task untill I move the mouse pointer....
<Lascivus> Anyone ever had his problem?
<Lascivus> *this problem
<d9500> Lascivus, not exactly, but i'm seeing something similar in 9.10, problems with moving opened windows around. sometimes dragging them does not work. have to click and drag again. but then, it's a vm, so i'm tempted to write it off as just vm typical slowness, except that others have reported the same, presumably on a physical machine.
<d9500> could be a driver issue or X server, i guess
<luis_> Hello guys i am giving invitations to lockerz, any one interested click here: http://www.wix.com/Luija1006/Lockerz-Invites-By-Luis-Javier
<twoten> maybe it's your mouse? or something else is grabbing mouse focus messages at the same time?
<Lascivus> Thanks D9500 :-)
<Lascivus> I thought about that, however 9.04 worked fine, this happened after upgrade
<twoten> hey I'll tell you my problem, I installed 9.04 everything worked, then I installed 9.10
<twoten> and the new 9.10 grub would load itself in an infinite loop and fill the screen with grub grub grub
<Lascivus> Now that sux
<twoten> so I reinstalled 9.04 and did the upgrade from there, finally it's all working
<Lascivus> Yeah, I did a clean install (same problem), then reinstalled 9.04 clean, upgraded, same problem, I've wrote it of to a driver issue
<d9500> Lascivus, maybe try doing apt-cache search xorg | less | grep input and noting the ones that apply to your computer, for example, if you do not have a joystick or a tablet, do not write the "input-joystick" or "input-wacom" ones down, then do a reinstall of the relevant drivers?
<d9500> Lascivus, i pastebin'd the packages for you. http://pastebin.com/dd5ceb4f
<Lascivus> That's what mine says also, thank you btw
<Lascivus> http://pastebin.com/m5aee46dd
<d9500> Lascivus, actually, dpkg --get-selections | grep input would probably be better. that should just show the ones you have installed rather than the longer list.
<Lascivus> d9500, http://pastebin.com/m36cedc1f does this tell me to install or it is installed?
<d9500> Lascivus, install means it is installed. see http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/show-the-list-of-installed-packages-on-ubuntu-or-debian/
<Lascivus> thanks, d9500 :-)
<d9500> cool site, by the way, if you've never heard of it. many of the linux tips are older, but since a lot of it's command line stuff, unless a particular command has been depreciated, many should still work
<hagabaka> after upgrading to karmic, the shutdown and reboot options in menu don't work any more. nothing happens when I click on them. any idea how to fix?
<zeelot> hey guys, I have 2 wireless adapters, both giving me issues,netgear wg111v3 (connects but the connection is highly unstable, causing very slow browing and lots of buffering on videos), and a belkin wireless N adapter that shows up and finds the network but does not connect
<zeelot> anyone know how I can get either one of these to work correctly?
<zeelot> kubuntu 9.10 beta, I think it updated all the way
<zeelot> anyone? =(
<android06> hola
<k4> zeelot: type "dmesg" in the konsole
<k4> zeelot: only if your not a beginner please
<zeelot> eek
<zeelot> confusing
<k4> kk, then close it
<k4> :)
<zeelot> lol
<k4> yea if you cant read it you shounld read it :---)
<ryan-c> can i install kubuntu into my existing RAID1+LVM setup?
<johannes__> hello ... can somebody help with my audio configuration? i use an external soundcard hercules mk 2 .. i have a problem with my sound in videos. dragon player is working, but all other players don't play any sound. xine, mplayer ...
<k4> @ zeelot , there you can see if there are any issues when you try using your wireless
<k4> zeelot: probably someone can help you then with more info
<chiqui> Hi all
<k4> johannes__: try to configure phonon @ systemsettings for another audio device
<chiqui> i want to export my DISPLAY to another vtty
<chiqui> i know that i must modify DISPLAY variable
<chiqui> but i do it
<chiqui> and fail.
<chiqui> Please help.
<k4> chiqui: x server : "export DISPLAY=mymachine.mynet.uidaho.edu:0.0"
<johannes__> k4 .. can you explain a little?
<k4> chiqui: you must enable access on the other xserver for clients to connect , try to type : "xhost +"
<johannes__> k4 i have configured system settings: multimedia for the external soundcard .. amarok and dragon player are working
<k4> johannes__: looks like the default device dragon player is using is blocking the device
<chiqui> let me try
<k4> johannes__: yea the other programm's don't usw phonon to output sound , so this is blocking the audio
<k4> try to switch phonon to something different
<johannes__> k4 how?
<k4> johannes__: systemsettings->multimedia
<Julian__> hi
<johannes__> k4 oh, i see
<Julian__> Lol, its work
<chiqui> its not working
<chiqui> i want to
<johannes__> k4 but then amarok won't work anymore, will it?
<k4> johannes__: sorry i am guessing , i have the same problem sometimes
<johannes__> k4 ok
<chiqui> sorry, when pressed xhost + in my konsole he said that he cant open the display :0.1
<k4> chiqui: :-)
<k4> chiqui: am i right , you got 2 xserver (or computers) and want a programm to start on the other xserver(computer)
<k4> chiqui: on the first computer do the export stuff, on the computer you want to connect to , do "xhost +"
<chiqui> ok
<k4> chiqui:  then go to the computer where you did the export stuff , and start something in the same konsole
<k4> chiqui:  like dolphin or ...
<k4> chiqui: not by menu
<chiqui> nothing happened
<chiqui> he says to me when i do xinit
<chiqui> that someone is already using the x server
<k4> chiqui : if you want to start a second xserver on antoher display you must add a option in a xserver /gdm/kdm config file
<k4> i think it's somewhere /etc/X11/...
<underdog7> does anybody know of a website that allows you to post text (e.g. debugging text) and then refer people to an address so they can see what you've posted -- i used to have one of these sites, but i forget it now
<i_is_broke> pastebin.com
<underdog7> is anyone familiar with wordpress?
<underdog7> i_is_broke: thanks :)
<i_is_broke> np
<underdog7> oes anyone know of any free web hosting (nothing special/fancy) -- just enough for me to test and develop a wordpress web site?
<r00t_ninja> 000webhost.com
<Tm_T> pretty offtopic
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> when I check 'set data and time automatically' from the date & time window in the system settings and click on apply, it sets the correct date/time, but when I close the windows and open it again it's not checked anymore. Is there a way to keep it checked and/or to always have the right date/time?
<xh_> hi! why can't i drag a widget to a panel? are widgets for the desktop only? what else can i drag to a panel except app launchers?
<xh_> Taggnostr: if you want to sync the time automatically on boot, add this: to our /etc/rc.local: 'rdate -s time-a.nist.gov'
<Taggnostr> thanks
<xh_> Taggnostr: and if rdate is not installed then: sudo apt-get install rdate
<xh_> Taggnostr: ..and this is going to work even if xorg and kde fails to start.. :)
<Taggnostr> I wonder why it doesn't keep that option checked though
<xh_> Taggnostr: it is most likely some permission issue; or some 'upgrade-from-older-version' issue
<xh_> Taggnostr: check for files in you home folder owned by root, just to be sure
<Taggnostr> how can I check the owner?
<xh_> Taggnostr: cd <enter> find . -user root
<yamokidzu-it> lo again
<^wanhuubb-it> is it simple to sitch from gnome to kde? does kde request less system requirements?
<^wanhuubb-it> *switch
<Taggnostr> xh_, no files with root user
<xh_> Taggnostr: good! then it is something else;) did you upgrade kde?
<Taggnostr> yep, at some point I think I did it
<^wanhuubb-it> help
<xh_> Taggnostr: if it is because of this, then you could try temporarily renaming your ~/.kde and ~/.kde4 folders and restart xorg and see if that works; if it does then it is because of some old kde settings
<Taggnostr> xh_, do I need to put 'sudo' too in the rc.local? from the terminal rdate doesn't work without it
<xh_> Taggnostr: no, no need, it will be run as sudo anyway
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> ok, I think I did it, thanks
<^wanhuubb-it> is it simple to switch from gnome to kde? does kde request less system requirements?
<^wanhuubb-it> help
<^wanhuubb-it> ^peter^
<^wanhuubb-it> salut 'onyx
<^wanhuubb-it> lo [vali]
<^wanhuubb-it> lo zorael
<^wanhuubb-it> lo zeelot
<^wanhuubb-it> lo yuriy
<soulsurfer> hey, i'm using kubuntu 9.10 and i installed cheese and kamoso to try to take off the "mirror" effect which I saw in skype, and now my webcam is appearing in black and white
<soulsurfer> any ideas on how i might change the settings of the webcam?
<^wanhuubb-it> help
<^wanhuubb-it> lo yuli
<^wanhuubb-it> lo xh_
<ali_> h
<ali_> h
<ali_> h
<ali_> h
<FloodBotK2> ali_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^wanhuubb-it> lo ahox
<^wanhuubb-it> lo amichair
<^wanhuubb-it> lo Ash-Fox
<amichair> ^wanhuubb-it: have we met before?
<^wanhuubb-it> yes
<Ash-Fox> I don't think so.
<^wanhuubb-it> I have lots of names ;-)
<^wanhuubb-it> can you help me?
<amichair> !ask | ^wanhuubb-it
<ubottu> ^wanhuubb-it: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^wanhuubb-it> I already ASKED IT before...
<^wanhuubb-it> but if you want I RE-ask it
<amichair> ^wanhuubb-it: then I guess no one here at the moment knew the answer
<^wanhuubb-it> is it simple to switch from gnome to kde? does kde request less system requirements?
<^wanhuubb-it> 3rd time I write this ;-)
<amichair> ^wanhuubb-it: sometimes you have to bee patient... there's no oracle here that knows all the answers :-)
<amichair> ^wanhuubb-it: (btw please don't ping every person on the list... that's quite impolite)
<^wanhuubb-it> ok
<^wanhuubb-it> I'm TOO patient amichair ;-)
<^wanhuubb-it> lo asobi
<amichair> ^wanhuubb-it: I don't know about resource consumption differences. I think if u install kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages then they exist side by side and u can select which session to use in the login menu.
<^wanhuubb-it> ok
<^wanhuubb-it> HOW?
<amichair> ^wanhuubb-it: using synaptic in ubuntu or kpackagekit in kubuntu, whichever u installed first
<amichair> look for them in the menus
<^wanhuubb-it> what's the package?
<^wanhuubb-it> amichair
<amichair> ubuntu-desktop for gnome, kubuntu-desktop for kde
<^wanhuubb-it> so if I am on ubuntu-gnome, I have to get kubuntu-desktop?
<amichair> ^wanhuubb-it: yes
<^wanhuubb-it> so is it the same of have kubuntu instead of ubuntu?
<amichair> yes, they both have the same common base, and on top of that ubuntu has ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu has kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu has xubuntu-desktop, and the netbook editions have their own packages too
<^wanhuubb-it> amichair : why wicd have to been removed?
<^wanhuubb-it> isn't it kde-based?
<amichair> I don't know, maybe it conflicts with knetworkmanager or something
<^wanhuubb-it> I unistalled network man...
<amichair> u can probably put it back later if u want
<^wanhuubb-it> so kde-desktop re-install network manager?
<^wanhuubb-it> really don't understand
<^wanhuubb-it> Because Wicd does not use any GNOME dependencies, it can easily be used on GNOME, KDE, Xfce, Fluxbox, or any other window manager.[2]" from wikipedia
<amichair> each desktop comes with its own defaults, if u install kubuntu-desktop it will install its defaults. u can switch again later if u want.
<^wanhuubb-it> but can't it be installed without remove wicd?
<^wanhuubb-it> can't I unselect network manager from the list?
<amichair> I don't know, u can try
<^wanhuubb-it> it seems to be not possible
<^wanhuubb-it> don't want to re-install this damnit network manager!!!
<amichair> sorry, I don't know any more about that.
<^wanhuubb-it> does k3b install only kde-desktop without applications?
<tsimpson> installing k3b will only install the parts of KDE it needs, the KDE libraries
<^wanhuubb-it> and kde-desktop?
<^wanhuubb-it> help
<tsimpson> no, just the libraries
<ahox> Hi, I installed the kde-webkit and now I would like to use it as a default, at least for some sites. Is this possible?
<^wanhuubb-it> and how to swith from ubuntu to kubuntu without install network manager?
<^wanhuubb-it> help
<^wanhuubb-it> wagle
<^wanhuubb-it> lo vorian
<^wanhuubb-it> lo verendi
<ct529> hi everybody. DO you know how to stream from a itune video repository under kubuntu (904)?
<^wanhuubb-it> amichair
<tsimpson> ahox: from konqueror, Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> text -> html -> Embedding (tab), move the webkit part to the top of the list
<ahox> ^wanhuubb-it: If you really do not want the knetworkmanager, just deinstall it afterwards. It's probably the easiest
<ahox> tsimpson, thanks
<seicherlbob> hi! i habe a problem with a samba share not following symlinks. Setup: Samba server with public share. in that share, there is a symlink to another directory. I can natively access that link normal from a windows client as if it was a directory. From kubuntu, it is displayed as a link and thus not working. Samba share is set to "follow symlinks yes". the share is mounted with "//server/public       /mnt/public      cifs
<seicherlbob> credentials=.credentials,dir_mode=777,file_mode=777,iocharset=iso8859-15,nobrl        0       0"
<^wanhuubb-it> what are the diff from kdebase and kdebase-bin?
<^wanhuubb-it> help
<Tm_T> ^wanhuubb-it: kdebase package containst all of kdebase (it's metapackage, pulling the others with it), including kdebase-bin
<^wanhuubb-it> and desktop env?
<Tm_T> yes
<bigbrovar> .
<^wanhuubb-it> ok thanks
<tsimpson> !webkitkde is <reply> To enable the WebKit KPart for Konqueror you must install the « webkitkde » package. To make WebKit the default for displaying web pages in Konqueror go to Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations -> text -> html -> Embedding (tab), and move the WebKit to the top of the list.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<kosta> hi
<kosta> Hi
<tsimpson> hello
<kosta> helo
<kosta> what up
<tsimpson> waiting for support questions
<kosta> ?
<tsimpson> this is a support channel for #kubuntu, there is general chat in #kubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-offtopic (more active)
<amichair> I got one: since the karmic upgrade my google toolbar in firefox seems non-functional (no quick-find buttons, no highlighting, no settings dialog, etc.). is this a known issue?
<kosta> ok
<tsimpson> amichair: works here, make sure it's updated. I have version 3.1.20081127L
<amichair> tsimpson: I have 5.0.20090122Lb2 it seems
<tsimpson> I installed it a while ago, guess google don't do auto-updates
<amichair> tsimpson: haven't manually intervened since original install in intrepid, so I guess it climbed there itself
<^y_emkidzu-it> lo again how use wireless with kde?
<tsimpson> with network manager
<amichair> tsimpson: there's also a constant annoying little empty-squre tooltip anywhere on the page the mouse rests
<tsimpson> amichair: I don't see that either
<amichair> tsimpson: well I hope it gets sorted out with an update soon :-)
<tsimpson> amichair: looks like 6.1.20091007L is the latest google toolbar, from toolbar.google.com
<tsimpson> I'd say to remove the old version then install the new one, see if that fixes that issue
<amichair> tsimpson: 'find updates' doesn't grab it. I'll try
<tsimpson> "find updates" didn't for me, but from the website it has the new version
<^y_emkidzu-it> I have wicd now...
<^y_emkidzu-it> amichair
<^y_emkidzu-it> it shows only wired network without wireless
<^y_emkidzu-it> tsimson
<^y_emkidzu-it> help
<dcorbin_work> How do I figure out which version gtk+ I have installed?
<llutz> dcorbin_work: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<amichair> dcorbin_work: in general 'apt-cache policy <package>' will show u the version of package
<dcorbin_work> I have a video problem.  Frequently, large windows do not repaint.  If I make them smaller, they do.  Over time, the problem becomes more severe and my windows get smaller and smaller.  Eventually, I have to reboot (as if video RAM is leaking).  It's an NVIDIA card.  I've tried two different versions of the NVIDIA drivers.  It seems to have shown up when I upgrade kbuntu (not Karmic, but the one before that), but I cannot swear to it.  1) Ho
<dcorbin_work> w do I figure out of it's hardware or software. 2) Assuming software, how do I diagnosis it further.  In my mind, could be the driver, or X, or kde.
<dcorbin_work> I do run dual monitors in TwinView mode.
<^y_emkidzu-it> connection problem wicd wireless help
<s-toned> Since KDE4 I can't find the possibility to save *.war. The html-settings under the Extra-menu have also gone. What do I have to do to get them back? (konq-plugins and konqueror-plugin-khtmlsettings are installed)
<s-toned> The solution might be kdeaddons, but that's not installable in kubuntu 9.10. But, kdeaddons is still part of KDE4. The problem seems to be Ubuntu.
<tsimpson> s-toned: kdeaddons is not part of KDE4
<s-toned> tsimpson: in #kde they said so
<tsimpson> s-toned: it was part of KDE3, but not 4. there is no "kdeaddons" component of KDE
<tsimpson> s-toned: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.3.3/src/ <- no kdeaddons package
<amichair> tsimpson: new googbar works fine, guess their upgrade path got screwed up somehow
<tsimpson> yeah, there's been a few "enhancements" since my version
<s-toned> tsimpson: thiago said so very firmly, but anyway, what can I do to get the html-settings in the extras-menu in konqueror back (and the saving as *.war)?
<tsimpson> s-toned: the "HTML Settings" under Tools?
<s-toned> tsimpson: yes, might be "Tools" (here it's called Extra)
<tsimpson> well I see the "Archive Web Page" entry under Tools here
<s-toned> tsimpson: here is only adblock, and timed reload of pages, how could I activate/install the  "Archive Web Page" (and proxy, javascript, ...) entries ?
<tsimpson> s-toned: those should be part of the konq-plugins package
<s-toned> tsimpson: konq-plugins are installed (4.3.0)
<tsimpson> it says "Web Archiver : creates archives of websites" is a part of it, and I have that version
<tsimpson> check that you have /usr/share/kde4/apps/khtml/kpartplugins/plugin_webarchiver.desktop and /usr/lib/kde4/webarchiverplugin.so
<tsimpson> those seem to be the needed parts
<s-toned> tsimpson: there is only /usr/lib/kde3/libwebarchiverplugin.so  (yes, no slash between lib, and web)  (/usr/share/apps/khtml/kpartplugins/webarchiverplugin.desktop is there)
<tsimpson> s-toned: that's the kde3 version, not the kde4 version
<tsimpson> try reinstalling the konq-plugins package (sudo apt-get --reinstall install konq-plugins)
<s-toned> tsimpson: you are right, it's from konq-plugins 3.5.10    BUT, apt-get says it's the latest and greatest, that's why I've never looked before. (Karmic Koala should have 4.3.0), hmm..
<tsimpson> karmic does have 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu4
<tsimpson> !info konq-plugins
<ubottu> konq-plugins (source: konq-plugins): plugins for Konqueror, the KDE file/web/doc browser. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.0-0ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 671 kB, installed size 2356 kB
<ngirard> Hi all. Using equivs-build I've built & installed a dummy package whose "provides" are beeing ignored by apt-get. Specifically, my texlive-dummy does provide, among others, tex-common ; and yet  apt-get install jadetex requires libosp5 openjade1.3 tex-common tipa to be installed... any thoughts ?
<tsimpson> ngirard: best to ask in #ubuntu-motu they may have insight
<tsimpson> ngirard: but, you probably want to provide, conflict and replace the packages
<s-toned> tsimpson: Sorry, I've already installed those two files. I looked at the wrong machine (via ssh), sorry.   But, it still doesn't work.
<tsimpson> s-toned: I don't know why it wouldn't work then, it works fine here and I can't find any other packages regarding it
<s-toned> tsimpson: It has been upgraded several times, (since 7.10). Maybe it's time for a fresh re-install. Thank you very much.
<tsimpson> no problem, hope everything sorts itself out for you
<dangerx89_> ciao
<Greenery> Amarok is bugging me with the playlist error. Any idea why?
<polyculture> Greenery: is it playing at all? What's the issue
<Greenery> polyculture: it plays certain files and most of the time it shows a playlist error. No sound coming out.
<polyculture> ok, might be a different issue than the one i had
<polyculture> i could play files at all
<polyculture> in my case it helped to delete the .xine folder in your home directory
<polyculture> anyway you might find out more by executing "amarok --debug" in konsole
<hisam> i'm facing probs configuring my wireless lan
<hisam> please help
<hisam> neone der??
<ikonia> hisam: what's up ?
<SatanClaus> hey guys, I just migrated from Kubuntu 8.04 (KDE 3.5) to 9.10 (KDE 4.3.2) and wonder if there's some way to migrate all the work I invested into my kopete contact list... e.g. many of my friends have several contacts, which I "subcontacted" and linked with the contacts from Kaddressbook. I also used the names from there. All this seems to be gone now (I have one "container" per subcontact). Any hints?
<ngirard> Hi tsimpson, thanks for your feedback and sorry for this late answer. I didn't know about #ubuntu-motu, i'll ask there. I didn't understand your next sentence ; could you please elaborate ? (you probably want to provide, conflict and replace the packages)
<tsimpson> ngirard: as well as "Provides: <package>", you may also need "Conflicts: <package>" and "Replaces: <package>" to force apt to not try and install the packages
<tsimpson> SatanClaus: you may want to ask in #kde about that, I don't use kopete too much
<ngirard> tsimpson: well, "Replaces" doesn't work. Trying Confilcts...
<tsimpson> ngirard: you usually use "Replaces" and "Conflicts" together
<zippy> how can low-graphic-mode-message on start-up be avoided?
<d9500> zippy, what model of video card and which driver?
<ngirard> tsimpson: So, I've compiled & installed a new texlive-dummy package which Provides, Conflicts and Replaces every possible tex-related packages I could find. And guess what apt-get install jadetex suggests ? To remove my dummy package in order to install the damn tex-related ones...
<zippy> d9500 i use nvidia-driver for my pretty old card but its working with 3d
<zippy> i found a workaround but its annoying
<d9500> zippy, you mean the system boots to low-graphics mode yet 3d works?
<zippy> yeah
<tsimpson> ngirard: it should not try to install anything it conflicts
<d9500> what workaround are you currently using?
<zippy> i tried lots of the menu stuff nothing worked
<zippy> i couldnt even get a shell
<zippy> finally google helped me find to use the esc and wait a little
<ngirard> tsimpson: I might just ask #ubuntu-motu as you adviced me. On which server can I find this channel ?
<zippy> then its booting into graphic
<tsimpson> ngirard: on this server
<ngirard> tsimpson: weird... doesn't seem to appear on the channel list...
<d9500> zippy, which nvidia driver version? 96, 173, or 190? also, which specific card?
<tsimpson> ngirard: the server list on freenode is huge, it's probably filtered in some way
<zippy> i pinned the 173 for 5600-fx
<tsimpson> ngirard: it's best to use '/msg alis list <term>', see '/msg alis help list' for more
<ngirard> tsimpson: okay. Thanks very much for your time and assistance
<tsimpson> no problem
<zippy> d9 GeForce FX 5600XT
<zippy> d9500 GeForce FX 5600XT
<d9500> zippy, that's the correct driver version. have you done a kernel upgrade recently?
<zippy> yes
<zippy> 2.6.31-15-generic
<d9500> zippy, how recenelty? did the driver stop working right after the upgrade?
<d9500> recently*
<zippy> 2009-11-10 17:46 it was
<d9500> zippy, ok, but did the system start only booting into low graphics mode after the upgrade?
<zippy> d9500 you didnt get it its more serious
<zippy> low graphics is not starting
<zippy> just nothing
<d9500> zippy, no, i got that part, but you said you could hit esc and wait and low grpahics would.
<zippy> not a shell no reconfigure no backup nothing works
<d9500> would start*
<zippy> after esc i have nvidia up running with 3d
<zippy> low graphic does not work
<d9500> zippy, very odd. i've seen nvidia driver failures with the black screen, no terminal to fallback to, and i've seen a failure where low grahics mode is all that would load, but never seen one where the black screen will give way to working 3d. can you pastebin your xorg.conf and xorg.0.log?
<CupofDice> Thinking of getting the comcast self-install kit. i have a windows box just in case, but I want to set it up with my linux box. any ideas on what I'll have to do?
<zippy> d9500 i try
<zippy> d9500 http://pastebin.com/m2f643ebe
<d9500> zippy, dual monitors using xinerama? i'm probably not going to be able to help you then. no experience with that
<tommaso> hi, the wireless/ethernet connection manager doesn't work well, when I wanto to switch from one to another it's not able to connect anymore. are there better softwares to handle this situation?
<zippy> d9500 http://pastebin.com/m6c1bc817
<zippy> im not using that: 1 monitor
<zippy> maybe i can disable it entirely
<zippy> if that helps
<d9500> zippy, your xorg.conf does seem needlessly complex for a single monitor configuration
<zippy> so what can i discard?
<seraphim> hello, sun-java plugin does not work with firefox on 9.10. anyone can help ?
<tommaso> I'm on kubuntu 9.04 have you ever experienced problems with your connection manager?
<d9500> i can paste an old one that i used once as a template.
<tommaso> problems like you want to swith from wireless to ethernet and it can't connect to ethernet?
<tommaso> I have to restart the computer to get it wrking
<tommaso> working
<d9500> zippy, i'll also paste a minimal one that lets the x server do most of the work by autoconfiguring. give me a minute to pastebin them, then try one and if that one doesn't work, then the other
<zippy> d9500 ok give me some time to eat: im hungry ;-)
<d9500> zippy, ok, i may have to leave before you get back, but if so, here's the simpler xorg.conf, which specifies some settings. http://pastebin.com/d6dc55037
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<zippy> d9500 thx i will try
<d9500> zippy, here's the minimalist one as well, that lets the x server autoconfigure most settings. http://pastebin.com/d62a2bc2f
<oobe> i keep adding a widget to my panel by right clicking where i want it to go then adding it in the menu but it appears on the wrong side how do i specify where it goes
<tsimpson> oobe: click the "cashew" icon in the bottom right and move the widget around the panel
<oobe> i dont see a cashew icon
<Tm_T> locked widgets?
<oobe> no
<Tm_T> oobe: then at the right/bottom end of panel should be icon
<bob__> hello
<bob__> I can not share directory for samba on karmic
<bob__> someone can help me please?
<oobe> when i right click on the quick access widget all i see is 3 options remove panel options and quick access settings
<tsimpson> oobe: not on the widget, on the far right of the panel
<oobe> ok thanks guys
<zippy> d9500 rebooting now - hope i manage to come back soon
<hisam> i have problems configuring wireless lan on my kubuntu 9.10
<hisam> please help
<Tm_T> hisam: what kind of problem? and what kind of devices you have?
<BluesKaj> bob__, you don't share samba , you share directories or folders in windows using samba on your linux machine , but first you must set up sharing of those directories in windows
<hisam> i hv a dell inspiron
<hisam> and have got wirless enabled
<BluesKaj> hisam, do you see the network manager icon in the panel ?
<hisam> ya i do
<RaiCoss> Does anyone know how to fix the xserver 1.5.3 keyboard/mouse not getting recognized bug? I've tried AllowEmptyInput in 3 different ways but nothing works!
<hisam> and enable wireless is ticked
<BluesKaj> hisam, have you configured it to find the router/modem IP address ?
<hisam> nooo
<hisam> how do i do it??
<hisam> but i can connect through wired lan
<hisam> iwconfig shows "lo        no wireless extensions.
<hisam> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<hisam> pan0      no wireless extensions.
<hisam> "
<FloodBotK2> hisam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hisam> ok sorry
<BluesKaj> hisam, iwconfig won't show anything when you are using eth0
<BluesKaj> eth0=wired
<hisam> ohh ok
<hisam> so now how do i configure ??
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | hisam
<ubottu> hisam: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<BluesKaj> hisam, I suggest you try wicd , it worked right away after installing on my laptop
<hisam> ok
<hisam> so i will have to install iyt
<BluesKaj> hisam, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<hisam> blueskaj, i did an apt-get
<hisam> bleskaj, it says no wireless network found
<hisam> bleskaj, should i disconnect eth0
<hisam> bleskaj, to find wireless
<BluesKaj> hisam, I don't think wicd is in the repos
<hisam> blueskaj, i already got it
<shockrates> hi
<shockrates> when i start kubuntu i first get a tty1 console, after i login. then login manager appears and then i login again to have a gui.
<shockrates> how do i fix it
<BluesKaj> ok hisam , i didn't realize wicd is in the repos
<PaulieWalnuts> hi
<PaulieWalnuts> i installed Karmic to a ext4 partition using unetbootin and the iso on drive C:. everything went fine and now i cant boot into it(it doesnt show up in grub menu when the pc starts). my HD setup is : sda1 windows boot part. sda2 drive c: sda3 ext4 for / sda4 swap. i tried chrooting in sda3 and attempted to reinstall grub
<PaulieWalnuts>  grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.
<shockrates> PaulieWalnuts: the answer to all your problems is here
<shockrates> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<shockrates> look at chroot
<xvine> i have  a internal sound card from intel
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | xvine
<ubottu> xvine: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<xvine> thx
<PaulieWalnuts> shockrates : followed the steps there but im stuck at
<PaulieWalnuts> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-setup -d /sda/boot/grub -m /sda/boot/grub/device.map  /dev/sda
<PaulieWalnuts> grub-setup: error: cannot stat /sda/boot/grub/core.img
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, have tried just plain , sudo update-grub ?
<hisam_> bleskaj, wicd says no wireless networks found
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, inside chroot or outside?
<BluesKaj> dunno why ppl insist on chroot
<BluesKaj> outside
<PaulieWalnuts> :D
<BluesKaj> hisam_, reboot
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub
<PaulieWalnuts> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<zippy> !seen d9500
<hisam_> blueskaj, i did
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, you didn't make / active when partitioning , maybe
<PaulieWalnuts> ill make it now trough gparted
<PaulieWalnuts> maybe i forgot
<d9500> zippy, i'm here
<zippy> hi
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, ill set the partition with the active flag trough gparted is it ok?
<d9500> hi. any luck with either config file?
<zippy> d9500 i had no live-cd with ext4 :(
<BluesKaj> GParted live cd  is the one to use
<zippy> so i had to change configs with ssh
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, cfdisk from the livecd then?
<PaulieWalnuts> or fdisk
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, yeah, that should work , but no need to cfdisk
<BluesKaj> o4r fdisk
<zippy> but its still the same neither of your xorg.confs worked for me
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, its ok then with gparted from 9.10 live ?
<BluesKaj> gparted live cd , not 9.10 live
<PaulieWalnuts> i dont have that
<PaulieWalnuts> ill set it active with fdisk
<PaulieWalnuts> from livec
<PaulieWalnuts> livecd
<BluesKaj> well, you can burn it
<d9500> zippy, did you install from the repos or using the .run file from nvidia's website?
<PaulieWalnuts> i dont have a burner, why did you think i used unetbootin to install karmic ? :D
<hisam_> blueskaj, i hv already rebooted
<hisam_> bleskaj, still says the same
<zippy> d9500 i updated everything from 9.04 over the net
<PaulieWalnuts> fuck
<PaulieWalnuts> i cant open the drive with fdisk/cfdisk
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, sorry i wasn't aware
<PaulieWalnuts> maybe cause its mounted
<d9500> zippy, bleh. my one experience with updating from previous releases does not make me think updating is superior to a clean install
<zippy> d9500 the most annoying is not to have a working shell except ssh
<BluesKaj> use gparted on a stick then
<PaulieWalnuts> np just help me solve this thing
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, no stick available either.. i need to make this partition active trough other means..
<zippy> but its formatted to ext4 everything is new
<PaulieWalnuts> why doesnt gparted from livecd work well for that?
<BluesKaj> hisam_, are you trying to open wicd at all or are youjust expecting it to autoconnect
<hisam_> blueskaj, i opened it
<d9500> zippy, i thought default process for an upgrade didn't chnage existing ext3 filesystems from 9.04 to ext4?
<hisam_> only connects to the wired network
<hisam_> blueskaj, no wireless networks found
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, gparted has it's own live cd , so that's what i recommended , or put the live cd on a bootable usb stick if you want
<PaulieWalnuts> i dont have a stick, just told ya
<PaulieWalnuts> atm im in a livecd mode
<PaulieWalnuts> using unetbootin
<BluesKaj> hisam_, you may need to reinstall the driver for your wifi card
<zippy> d9500 i think i could choose
<hisam_> blueskaj, wifi came built in wit my laptop
<PaulieWalnuts> the only solution would be using gparted livecd with unetbootin and booting its iso from drive C: to modify the partition and bootloader configuration. but can i use xchat-gnome then ?
<PaulieWalnuts> or any IRC program
<PaulieWalnuts> from gparted live cd
<d9500> zippy, see if you can at least get a working gui (with terminal emulator) by using the minimal xorg.conf, but removing all but one line in device section. Driver = "vesa"
<d9500> i can't help much on why the driver didn't work, i only know that the time that that happened i ended up reinstalling, but maybe someone else can provide better help if you can get a gui or a TTY.
<zippy> d9500 no thx im fine pressing esc atm
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, well you could try , it should work ..no xchat I'm afraid
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, ill just use gparted from the current livecd
<Yosafat> GUYS
<PaulieWalnuts> its just setting a partitino active, should handle that well
<BluesKaj> hisam_, linux driver for wifi
<Yosafat> is wine the latest
<Yosafat> available for us?
<zippy> d9500 there is a bug reported on that so i hope it will be fixed in the near future
<Nanug> so
<Nanug> NON-TROLLS
<Nanug> how do i get the latest wine
<Jalamaih> e?
<BluesKaj> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, checked gparted. sda3 (Ext4 / ) is set to bootable
<PaulieWalnuts> before i did anything
<Jalamaih> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<franta> Hi there! What is the proper way of installing eclipse on 9.10? I have tryed installing it from repository, but after that it didn't have any available software site set up which normal eclipse downloaded from eclipse.org does...
<d9500> zippy, you're right, could be just a driver or xorg bug. one last thing that might work would be to try to override monitor detection.
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, so sda3 is already active
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, and you installed grub2 ?
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, i just used live install from the live cd and told it to install grub to /dev/sda
<PaulieWalnuts> and now no menu entries at boot
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, well ,i would have installed grub to / , but that's the simpl e way I guess
<zippy> d9500 how is that done?
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, just wanted it in mbr, and i got it in mbr. but only shows 2 options. Memory Test and Windows 7(loader)
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, you can add windows chainloader in grub.cfg later
<PaulieWalnuts> yeah i know
<PaulieWalnuts> but what to do now?
<yoyo> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<yoyo> !kqemu
<ubottu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, mbr is usually installed over grub if i remember correctly
<d9500> zippy, http://pastebin.com/d48000815  i pulled the instructions from a different distro's wiki but it should be the same for *buntu. Doubt it will work, but if the driver is taking an inordinately long amount of time to detect the monitor and thereby causing an inactive screen then it's worth a try.
<BluesKaj> oops I mean grub is usually installed over mbr
<PaulieWalnuts> BluesKaj, grub can either reside on mbr or at the begining of a partition right?
<alexander_> i have this problem on ubuntu 9.10: flashing screen google-earth what should i do?
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, mbr usually resides under grub afaik in first 512 bits or some such
<PaulieWalnuts> ok.
<PaulieWalnuts> now
<PaulieWalnuts> how the fck do i boot this thing ? :d
<PaulieWalnuts> its already installed
<PaulieWalnuts> its only one partition for / and one for swap
<BluesKaj> PaulieWalnuts, I don't want to put too fine a point on it , because I'm not entirely sure
<PaulieWalnuts> damn
<DeeTah> my kubuntu netbook install says it can't mount /cow. how to check why?
<hisam_> blueskaj, but wen i press on wifi button on my keyboard, some movement happens on d taskbar
<DeeTah> :/
<BluesKaj> d9500, what nvidia card are you guys discussing ?
<hisam_> blueskaj, earlier wit knetwork manager wen i pressed d wifi button the enable wireless thing became active
<d9500> BluesKaj,  geforce fx 5600xt
<hisam_> blueskaj, still doess that mean ders a prob wit d driver
<BluesKaj> hisam_, looks like you need to find the linux drivber for your wifi card
<hisam_> blueskaj, will installing wifi-radar help ??
<BluesKaj> installing the right linux wifidriver will help , hisam_
<DeeTah> http://www.nopaste.pl/hkz
<DeeTah> that's what's in casper.log
<DeeTah> any ideas what got screwed?
<BluesKaj> d9500, remove whatever driver being used and try this, it will install the right driver for the geforce fx 5600xt:  http://www.pastebin.ca/1673588 ,make sure you stop X , as per instructions
<d9500> BluesKaj, that's the same method (or similar, i used nvidia's .run file) to get my nvidia card working in ubuntu. not sure if zippy is still here though. you might want to send the same to him
<BluesKaj> ok d9500 , guess he left , but it's important that ppl realize installing graphics drivers on top of each other and while X is running doesn't work.
<d9500> BluesKaj, i've ran into the same issue trying to explain why you can't load guest extensions in vbox for a *nix machine without dropping to VT, since it installs an X driver and reconfigures xorg.conf.
<d9500> dropping to VT and killing the X server*
<BluesKaj> yeah, well im not a fan of virtual OS's anyway , still prefer the inconvenience of a dual boot :)
<d9500> BluesKaj, yeah, but how do you help someone who's running a *buntu when you're not, and your distro doesn't have exactly the same configuration files and structure, without booting a vm? i find them handy for that
<BluesKaj> d9500, what are you running as your main OS ?
<d9500> BluesKaj, arch at the moment. talk about culture shock, coming from ubuntu to that one.
<BluesKaj> dunno arch, wouldn't install on my HW
<d9500> BluesKaj, it runs faster than ubuntu and most of the config can be done from a single file. but one had best be prepared to spend a lot of time at the command line. since there's no default UI, almost all instructions are terminal only
<BluesKaj> on what distro is it based ?
<d9500> BluesKaj, it's not really based on anything. it uses tar.gz as the package format, kind of like slackware's format but not exactly the same, has a ports system not unlike bsd or gentoo, but is binary based, meaning you don't have to compile unless you want to, or need a package not in the stock repos. the configuration files are largely combined into one file, rc.conf. similar to how freebsd does it, i think.
<d9500> BluesKaj, and there's not much of a default install other than the kernel, the gnu tools, and the command line package manager. you build it from the ground up by adding packages and editing config files.
<d9500> it's a pain to install but once installed, fairly easy to configure if you know your way around the various config files.
<d9500> (which i don't..still learning though)
<BluesKaj> d9500, sounds kinda "purist " if you catch my drift :)
<PaulieWalnuts> Hey guys.I installed karmic trough unetbootin to a hd partition by booting the iso on drive C: i have sda1 and sda2 windows partitions. sda3 is / ext4 and sda4 is swap.Install went fine. i installed grub to sda, i have it in mbr. now when the pc boots i cant see ubuntu in the list only Memory Test and Windows 7(loader). tried fixing grub with chroot by following documentation on ubuntu website. no use, i still cant boot my install. h
<PaulieWalnuts>  elp pls!
<d9500> BluesKaj, it's not one i'd recommend as a first distro. but if the idea of a fast, custom built, highly modular distro is appealing to someone, then then should give it a try.
<BluesKaj> d9500, I learned with knoppix, slackware, debian , sue , fedora , mandriva etc but finally settled on kubuntu
<d9500> BluesKaj, why kubuntu? i've heard several kde fans say that ubuntu's kde implementation isn't as good as opensuse's or mandriva's, for example. in all fairness, the last time i tried it was using kde 4.1, i think it was, so i'm not one to say one way or the other.
<BluesKaj> d9500, i had a lot of problems with yum and yast repos on suse and fedora, and the debian repository setup to me is much more stable and easier to configure for personal apps etc
<BluesKaj> d9500, I'm running kde4.3.3  without any problems , so kde on ubuntu is a no brainer
<d9500> BluesKaj, yeah, and it's hard to beat apt for dependency resolution. is it really true that slackware doesn't have any automatic dependency checking?
<d9500> or didn't when you used it?
<BluesKaj> i don't recall
<BluesKaj> used it for a only short time maybe a month , 6- or 7 yrs ago
<BluesKaj>  well d9500  time for my daily constitution (walk)...bb later
<d9500> ok, later.
<PaulieWalnuts> guys
<PaulieWalnuts> wheres the karmic kernel stored
<PaulieWalnuts> in the fs
<Torch> in karmic i don't get debug output in the shell from kde apps. i turned on all debug areas in kdebugdialog, but that didn't solve that. what else am i missing?
<Torch> hmm. "running an app with kdesudo" is apparently another answer... this is not helping.
<Torch> ah, turning on all debug areas for root finally fixes that as well.
<Torch> thanks all for your help ;-)
<Christopher> ja der Felix_ ist ja auch da ^^
<Felix_> :P
<Christopher> hmm, wo steckt xaver?
<genii> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Christopher> ok, understood :P
<Felix_> ^^
<Felix_> :P
<ViperTech> da ;)
<ViperTech> hi all
<Christopher> 320 Users, but no one ist active? :P
<Felix_> :D
<BluesKaj> !ask | Christopher
<ubottu> Christopher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tsimpson> restart FloodBotK3
<tsimpson> gerr
<Christopher> :D
<moreno> hola
<roKB> !news
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news
<yamokidzu-it> lo again
<yamokidzu-it> how re-configure kde enviroment setting?
<yamokidzu-it> I mean the first window that appears at the first start-up
<yamokidzu-it> help
<tsimpson> use system settings
<tsimpson> everything is in there
<yamokidzu-it> but I don't know what change!
<yamokidzu-it> tsimpson : I mean re-configure the scrolling bar
<tsimpson> look around
<mmhg> well I"m stumped....trying to install 9.10 on a 64 bit system with an Nvidia 9800 vid card - can't seem to get the graphical installer to come up.  It just hangs on a black screen although I can access the other tty consoles (f1-f6).  Any ideas how I can get the install to work?
<mmhg> tried booting into "try before you buy" mode - same error.  No dice on safe graphics mode or with fb=false either
<yamokidzu-it> help !
<yamokidzu-it> how reconfigure the scrolling bar of system performance that appeared in the window during the first start-up of kubuntu?
<yamokidzu-it> lo amichair
<yamokidzu-it> lo ahox
<yamokidzu-it> lo Ash-Fox
<yamokidzu-it> lo asobi
<yamokidzu-it> lo [vali]
<tsimpson> yamokidzu-it: stop that
<yamokidzu-it> hello?
<yamokidzu-it> nobody talking to me
<amichair> yamokidzu-it: we asked you nicely to stop that before, and even tried to help. please stop that.
<yamokidzu-it> I simply said "hello"
<yamokidzu-it> is it so much offensive???
<tsimpson> randomly highlighting people is quite rude, don't do it
<yamokidzu-it> I don't highlight
<yamokidzu-it> :D
<tsimpson> when you mention peoples nicks, you do
<amichair> yamokidzu-it: if someone knows the answer to your question, they'll answer.
<tsimpson> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<yamokidzu-it> amichair !patience
<yamokidzu-it> XD
<tsimpson> last warning to stop that
<yamokidzu-it> bar tsimpson XD
<tsimpson> I'll consider removing that later
<Jonathan__> Hi everyone.
<loadus> lo
<Jonathan__> today i have a simple question.  In firefox, if i download say a .torrent file, the little download window has a context menu containing "open containing folder."  Once selected this displays the launch application dialog, how do i select dolphin?
<tsimpson> Jonathan__: try /usr/bin/dolphin
<Jonathan__> thats the one... thanks man
<tsimpson> no problem
<loadus> Where was the kubuntu developer channel? Was it kubuntu-dev or something similar?
<tsimpson> #kubuntu-devel
<loadus> cheers
<Jonathan__> one more question.  In Ktorrent, i see there is an option for ipfilter.  Where do i get the required file
<tsimpson> Jonathan__: where do you see the ipfilter option?
<Jonathan__> well i selected the IP Filter plugin, and an IPFilter option has appeared in the file menu
<r0ny> ok
<loadus> there was one forum message dated Jan 12th 2009 that says: http://www.bluetack.co.uk/config/splist.zip
<loadus> don't know if it works
<tsimpson> that's the default
<loadus> ah, it's only a placeholder
<loadus> empty zip
<loadus> there's a 2.1MB splist @ http://blocklist.googlepages.com/splist.zip
<loadus> I'd suspect that's it's a bit old though
<tsimpson> Last-Modified: Sat, 02 Feb 2008 01:17:22 GMT
<loadus> lol .. a "bit"
<Jonathan__> :) so no one bothers with IP filter?
<loadus> no-one's actively maintaining a list
<loadus> or at least it seems so
<Jonathan__> but none of you guys use an ipfilter?
<loadus> not me
<Jonathan__> nah i couldnt be assed with it either
<rethus> hi there, what is better in kubuntu than in suse ? Why should i change?
<rethus> mhh, thats pretty much arguments... i didn't know which of all of them is the best :p
<loadus> Try it out and see what works for you and what doesn't. :)
<loadus> Can't say for myself - haven't tried suse
<Lain_> #jeuxlinux.fr
<rethus> ﻿loadus: but aren't there some importent features which make kubuntu better than suse?
<Tm_T> rethus: Kubuntu has always newest KDE one way or another
<yofel> well, the main differences are going to be the underlying system since both use kde
<Tm_T> also it's much more closer to "vanilla" KDE than opensuse equivalent
<yofel> there would be the different package system (DPKG - RPM)
<|moe|> rethus: upstart is something suse doesn't have
<loadus> rethus: Well, for me it was important to have a similar UI to windows, so I could find my way around.
<|moe|> rethus: bus suse has a very fine kde-integration of firefox and openoffice. that's what i am missing here on kubuntu
<rethus> ﻿Tm_T: sounds good
<Tm_T> rethus: but in my mind biggest difference is Ubuntu community, there's no other like ours
<rethus> ﻿Tm_T: whats with config-tools for firewall and so on... suse has yast... whats on kubuntu
<Tm_T> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Tm_T> rethus: in general, users doesn't need to fiddle with firewall, although good tool for that is always good
<aivalli> hi
<UbuntuTree> hi
<aivalli> I installed 'kde4' over a standard ubuntu installation
<aivalli> desktop I mean
<UbuntuTree> Having issues?
<aivalli> my network manager is not working fine
<UbuntuTree> What is the error
<aivalli> I read https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/356517
<UbuntuTree> Taking a look
<aivalli> I know that article deals with ARM while I am  on intel - I tried the ideas
<aivalli> so I did a lahal
<aivalli> the output shows up as my mac address and not the manufacturer's name
<aivalli> and the ethernet card that I use is the second one not the first as it has a  driver issue
<aivalli> the knetworkmanager just shows a 'red cross'
<UbuntuTree> can you have a log file I can take a look? or the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<aivalli> that is the 'error'
<aivalli> ok so what logs you want syslog or messages ?
<UbuntuTree> I would go with the syslog
<UbuntuTree> Are you trying to  use static IP or DHCP?
<aivalli> lshal is here http://pastebin.com/d54eed762
<aivalli> DHCP
<UbuntuTree> Just a sec
<aivalli> oh and I *should* mention that my network does absolutely fine ! it is only the network manager part that is broken
<aivalli> I just saw syslog - it has no references to anything to do with network - if you still want to see I will upload it
<aivalli> UbuntuTree: ?
<loadus> patience ;)
<aivalli> okai ! :-)
<UbuntuTree> Still here, your file is very long, I am going through it
<aivalli> also just to mention I am on Hardy - dist-upgrade not an option right now
<UbuntuTree> k
<loadus> aivalli: what version of the manager are you using? (just curious)
<aivalli> checking
<aivalli> 0.6.6.0ubuntu5.8.04.2 is hte version number as reported by adept_manager
<UbuntuTree> aivalli are you using IPv6 or IPv4?
<aivalli> ipV4
<aivalli> BRB a few mins
<UbuntuTree> k
<aivalli> Back
<aivalli> :( ubuntutree left - while I was away!
<nado> hi
<nado> any idea why kopete won't sort my contact list, no matter which setting (name, status, manually) i choose?
<kadoban> i'm having problems with sound in 9.10.  it seems to work fine in KDE applications (amarok), but not in GTK applications (rhythmbox, flash plugin of firefox).  any ideas what could cause that or how to fix?
<kadoban> in GTK apps, i hear a "pop" kind of, then nothing
<nado> nobody?
<loadus> aivalli: check that you have the latest manager, I'm seeing that I have 0.8 installed, but I'm not sure if I'm reading the version numbers correctly + if I have the same manager as you.
<aivalli> ok looking to see how I can go about doing it
<anoneemouse> hello. I am installing ubuntu from a flash drive and it got stuck at configuring apt... so i clicked skipped and then it said installer crashed
<loadus> nado: not sure what's causing it not to work at your end, working fine here
<anoneemouse> does this mean kubuntu is installed or is it a messed up install now
<nado> loadus: it worked for me, too. but at some point, for some reason, it stopped...
<loadus> anoneemouse: if it boots and works, it's installed - if it doesn't boot, it's probably messed up a bit
<anoneemouse> what im wondering is whether the installer is finished at that point
<anoneemouse> im on the flash drive version now
<anoneemouse> think i should try it?
<loadus> go ahead, it won't blow up your computer or anything .. I think.
<anoneemouse> ok
<anoneemouse> brb.... i hope
<kadoban> okay, i notice that when i try to "Test" the PulseAudio device sound in System Settings -> Multimedia, it gives the same pop and doesn't work, but the highest device works fine (HDA NVidia (ALC1200 Analog))
<kadoban> so are GTK apps using PulseAudio or whatever?  can i just get rid of that and have them use something else instead?
<loadus> kadoban: move the working device to the highest in the list (on all pages)
<kadoban> loadus: it is
<kadoban> loadus: in case you missed my first message a few minutes back, sound works fine in KDE/Qt apps, but not in GTK
<loadus> have you searched from the forums? I remember stumbling on lot of threads about audio issues on Intel (and other) HD audio systems
<loadus> yeh, I had the same problem with my Terratec card
<loadus> it's now at the point where the sound doesn't work on Dragon player / Amarok but works on everything else
<kadoban> loadus: hmm, i searched a bit but nothing looked promising.   oh, do you happen to recall at all what you did to fix it?  the weird thing is that it's worked before, but i reset my computer a few days back and now it doens't...
<kadoban> ah
<loadus> I remember uninstalling everything pulseaudio related and that fixed a lot of other issues (WINE didn't have sound etc), but I wouldn't recommend that
<loadus> it worked on MY card, it might not work on your card + it might fubar your system
<kadoban> i see.  well, i'll try that if i don't find something else i guess
<kadoban> stupid sound problems...never did understand completely how sound works in linux, not sure anyone else does either
<loadus> well, I think the biggest issue is the hardware manufacturers who keep a tight lid on how their chips are supposed to work
<kadoban> ya, doesn't help
<anoneemouse> hello again... im back in my old installation... i mounted the drive the new installation created and everything is there
<anoneemouse> but i couldnt boot into it
<anoneemouse> so i assume it never installed the boot loader
<loadus>  you're installing from a USB memorystick, right?
<miglo> hello, I've successfully added a symbol to the taskbar but would also have one to easily shutdown the pc. is this somehow possible?
<kadoban> am i correct in thinking that gtk apps will use PulseAudio and KDE apps don't?  i've been googling for a while but nobody even says.  then my problem would just be getting pulseaudio working, or tricking apps into not using it somehow
<loadus> kadoban: on my card each program opens a free hardware channel to use (my card uses some twisted form of ASIO to manage outputs)
<loadus> it might be that it just picks an output that's muted on the mixer / is not mapped for output
<kadoban> loadus: i thought that both kde and gnome had sound servers that mediated that at this point? no?
<loadus> pulseaudio does that now, but at least on my card that didn't work, since the Aureon Space card changes it's sampling rate according to the source playing
<loadus>  so if I listened to some youtube video and played an mp3 after it, the mp3 would be silent
<kadoban> loadus: so pulseaudio is used in kde as well, for qt apps?
<loadus> I think so, I'm not that knowledgeable about pulseaudio's inner workings
<Guest13906> hello everybody... sorry, but 2nite if my 1st time on mirc... how can I change my nickname? is /nick new_nick?
<loadus> wow that was a hard word to spell
<loadus> Guest13906: hello, try it out, and try the settings of the IRC client you are using
<m4rtin> Guest13906: yep /nick new_nick
<loadus> (I'm an IRC n00b myself, can't help much on the commands)
<Guest13906> ok, cheers
<m4rtin> kadoban: I use pulseaudio under KDE and it worked fine in karmic immediately after install
<loadus> kadoban: I destroyed my audio, when I upgraded from 9.04 --> 9.10. Then did a clean install and pulseaudio worked on the liveCD, but didn't' work after install...
<kadoban> loadus: i see.  i also upgraded from 9.04
<volodya> in 9.10, can I control the name of directory under /media that is created for USB drive?
<kadoban> m4rtin: any ideas what to check if it doesn't work?  it appears to be basically completely broken for me
<volodya> in 8.04, it was customizable fore sure
<kadoban> great, now after changing nothing it works.  this is going to be fun to figure out
<loadus> kadoban: patience, on my card it takes a few seconds to change settings
<loadus> kadoban: and check if your programs are using custom outputs in their settings/preferences
<loadus> just in case
<loadus> volodya: the mount stuff is probably done in fstab
<kadoban> loadus: alright, thanks.  i guess i'll have to wait till next reboot...can't get it to break now
<volodya> loadus: for removable drives?
<loadus> volodya: but it's correct, there's no UI for the same config options that were in KDE3
<volodya> oh, boo.
<loadus>  aye
<rakuen> Hi! My kubuntu doesn't remember my screen settings, so every time I start my OS I must redo them. The annoying is that my screen mode isn't listed by default, so I must --addnew and --addmode with xrandr every time. How can I set this permantent? Thanks
<IulianISI> Hi
<IulianISI> I have a laptop DELL Inspiron 6400 with a ATI X1400 video card.
<IulianISI> I've tried different approaches described on several forums but nothing is working properly. Now i have installed on my laptop the Radeon driver and i have some graphical acceleration but is working slow and the resolution is stucked at 1024x768.
<IulianISI> I booted from the CD loads and everything worked fine and the ATI graphics acceleration worked really well.
<IulianISI> How can i make it work like that on my installed version?
<FloodBotK3> IulianISI: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loadus> rakuen: what videocard are you using?
<rakuen> loadus: Intel GMA 950
<volodya> loadus: dancing around with e2label did work, fwiw
<loadus> volodya: I'm reading a lot of problems with GMA 500, but haven't found stuff for 950 .. have you edited your xorg.conf [warning on that, edit only, when you know what you are doing] to force your fav resolution?
<rakuen> loadus: where do I find xorg.conf? (it's not located in /etc/X11/)
<loadus> rakuen: lol wut
<rakuen> I am almost sure, I'll check again
<volodya> loadus: was that question actually for me, or for rakuen? I have 945, and the resolution is detected fine.
<rakuen> yeah, it's not there. I searched for it when I first had this problem.
<volodya> although kdm->kde resolution switch is ugly
<loadus> rakuen: well my knowledge ends right there - X should have at least some default xorg.conf - is there anything xorg related, ie. xorg.conf.backup?
<rakuen> volodya: my resolution is detected fine too, but since the screen mode I want to use isn't listed by default, it doesn't work.
<loadus> lol, getting mixed up here, sry for that
<volodya> rakuen: do you want to use a mode that monitor does not announce?
<rakuen> volodya: yes. I do this via xrandr, but when I restart the computer, the mode has dissappeard
<rakuen> loadus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/320270/
<loadus> volodya: yeh, sorry, my question was for rakuen :P
<wdslbrfe> hi, how to start a openvpn session using kde networkmanager?
<rakuen> loadus: I reinstalled my linux yesterday, used the new download from kubuntus homepade (9.10)
<loadus> rakuen: that X----> /usr/bin/Xorg might mean that your xorg.conf can be found there? Not sure though, someone wiser on X stuff might help better.
<rakuen> bash: cd: /usr/bin/Xorg: Not a directory, but there is a /usr/bin/X11 (with a load of files)
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I have audio problem in Kubuntu Karmic , after the login sound ,it doesn't play any other audio ...
<rakuen> "/usr/bin/Xorg" may be a binary file.  See it anyway?
<loadus> rakuen: probably no, xorg.conf is the thing that you most likely need
<loadus> search?
<rakuen> I don't know how to search files :'C
<loadus> rakuen: find command, if I remember correctly :D - but you can fire up dolphin (the file manager) and search using that
<loadus> rakuen: I meant "find" -command
<rakuen> it's searching
<rakuen> loadus: find | grep xorg.conf gives me a single output: ./usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5.gz
<loadus> that's the help manual
<rakuen> I don't seem to have a xorg.conf file? I'll read the manual
<loadus> something's had your xorg.conf for lunch
<rakuen> sorry, how do I read the manual?
<loadus> must've been a tasty burger
<loadus> man <topic>
<rakuen> loadus: "Kubuntu 9.10 uses xorg 1.6.3 which does not need a config file by default." from pythian.com
<rakuen> one thing is for sure, I do not know how to creat a new xorg.conf file, it would be alot easier to modify one.
<Hatl> hi! is it possible to change the initial view of aptitude to "New Flat Package List"?
<kristina> hi, if suse can fit firefox on the kde cd, why can't kubuntu? :)
<rstob911> i have found this time around that kubuntu must finally have some good devs cause i was able to install and configure with minimal effort nice job guys
<Tm_T> rstob911: good to hear all went fine, and yes we have good developers, always had
<rstob911> this is the real first time i have found kde4 to accually work right
<Scunizi> loadus: rakuen xorg.conf doesn't exist anymore.. unless there is something drastically different in kubuntu vs ubuntu.. it's now handled by xrandr
<rstob911> no broken packages this time around that is great
<rakuen> loadus: I found all my answers at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions, volodya, I don't know what problem you had (if any) but maybe this will help you.
<loadus> Scunizi: That's good to know - might help on some issues I've had myself on my card, thx
<Scunizi> loadus: np.. just when a lot of us are getting use to manually modifing xorg.conf it disappears.. xrandr looks to be "easier" but you have to find the docs to use it..
<rakuen> configfiles for screens is found here: ~/.xprofile (executed in late startup) and /etc/kde4/kdm/Xsetup for pre-startup
<KentukyN> I've been running mint on my laptop for a while now and want to try out kubuntu so I installed it to dual boot. Is there a way I can access my mint files from kubuntu without having to make a new partition to put them in?
<mfraz74> how have you set up mint?
<KentukyN> default all the way
<mfraz74> how many partitions?
<KentukyN> one for kubuntu, one for xp, one for mint, and one swap
<KentukyN> I remember being able to just go up my file tree with a previous machine, but it doesn't seem to want to mount 'filesystem' when I go through dolphin
<mfraz74> if the user on kubuntu and mint have the same id, you should be able to access them by mounting the mint partition
<KentukyN> okay. Looks like I was just looking in the kubuntu root folder instead of my whole hd.
<KentukyN> working now, thanks
<puff> Anyone home?  Can we gracefully remove the KDE stuff from a box and revert back to using gnome?
<maco> !puregnome | puff
<ubottu> puff: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<puff> It appaers that kdm and gdm are fighting and messing up xdmcp in the process.
<puff> maco:  Thanks.
<maco> np
<puff> Wait, that removes all !KDE packageS?
<maco> aye
<puff> In programming, ! is normally a negator.
<maco> should
<maco> since ahhh
<maco> no no thats for the bot
<maco> !KDE
<FloodBotK3> maco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<puff> Okay :-)".
<puff> Thanks again.
<maco> np
<maco> that ! just tells you teh bot has a factoid for it
<puff> Gotcher.
<puff> Lemme see, there should be some way to check if he's installed anything else that depends on the kde libs.
<puff> If he has other KDE-dependent apps that he needs to keep, is there anything he can do other than removing kde and the dependent apps, and then reinstalling the dependent apps?
<miko> does anyone know how to use ssh on sidekick 2008 to work on ubuntu
<Luggage> hey all, I got a collection of files with an illegal character in the filename (é, displayed as ?) Ie been renaming then using find -inum <number> -exec mv newfilename {} \;  which works fine just it's a lot of files (200) and im not feeling like spending the rest of my evening renaming in the console. anyoen got a better, perhaps semi automated solution?
<Luggage> I've* them* anyone*
<llutz> Luggage: maybe convmv will be helpful
<Luggage> convmv ok looking for more info on it, thanks :)
<duffyd> hi, I'm using a sony vaio laptop with a 802.11abgn/Intel/HMC_1x2 wireless nic and can't get it to work under karmic
<duffyd> appears to be detected but when using networkmanager it just won't connect to my AP
<Luggage> is the ssid hidden ?
<duffyd> funny thing is using wicd and networkmanager it'll display some APs of my neighbours but even when I enter the essid of my AP still won't connect
<duffyd> yeah it is
<duffyd> it did connect under jaunty
<duffyd> but when under high network load would fall over
<duffyd> according to this blog post, it should work now: http://vaioubuntu.wordpress.com/2009/10/03/ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala-beta/
<duffyd> as I know that the networking has had some improvements
<duffyd> but not in my case :(
<Luggage> the only way I got wireless to use the hidden ap at my momś place was to manually put the info in /etc/network/interfaces
<duffyd> really
<duffyd> that's sad
<Luggage> or unhide it and use decent encryption (wpa(2))
<duffyd> wicd does appear to be better
<duffyd> well under jaunty anyway
<duffyd> but not karmic
<Luggage> I really need to write down how I did it so I can help peeps with this question when Im at home on my own wired pc
<duffyd> I'm not using any encryption on my AP
<duffyd> but that shouldn't have an effect right?
<Luggage> don know from the top of my head how the interfaces file looks at the desktop at my moms :(
<Luggage> no, it was just a suggestion if you go for unhiding it to solve the connection issue then protection might be useful ;)
<jacob_> hello, i have a question about network management
<llutz> duffyd: wasn't there a filed bug with knetworkmanager + hidden ssids?
<jacob_> how do I get the knetworkmanager to load my static ip settings by default, and not after I click on them?
<duffyd> llutz: oh really?
<Luggage> yes I think so llutz
<Luggage> i had probs with 9.04 at mom
<Luggage> 's
<duffyd> ok sweet
<duffyd> I'll do that then
<llutz> and, btw, hiding ssids isn't a security feature at all
<Luggage> but works fine if you fill in the info in the interfaces file
<Luggage> something like iface wlan0 inet dhcp ; wireless-essid <name> ; auto wlan0
<duffyd> llutz: aye, I'm lazy
<duffyd> and stupid I know
<Luggage> nah stupid people don bother to ask questions and learn ;)
<duffyd> lol
<duffyd> my issue was due to my wife's machine having issues with encrypted wifi
<duffyd> she's on an ancient kubuntu version
<Luggage> ps im a linux noob myself (dont like the word noob though)
<duffyd> Luggage: ;)
<Luggage> brb time to make some coffee
<criss> hi all i need help please, is there anyone in here who has setup a full linux network yet?
<criss> i am new to ubuntu and linux
<deepd> hi all
<kaustinjh> hello
<criss> hi all
<criss> anyone in here an experienced linux user?
<kaustinjh> yes but this is my first time on Kubuntu. Been using ubuntu since 6.04
<rerushg> crisis: what do you need?
<kaustinjh> I'm feeling somewhere betwwen a child in a candy store and a noob all over again.
<criss> kewl kaustinjh i am new to ubuntu but i am loving it .. i found an old 6.06 cd and installed and jaa now i upgraded to 8.04 sooo ... i want to implepent a full on linux network using ubuntu
<criss> so now this is where you help me ...
<kaustinjh> well I have done a few interesting things with Linux over the past few years. I'm working on the new eucalyptus cloud at work.
<D-coy> joo la m4v x)
<Ricardo5> Hay alguien que me de una mano para instalar kubuntu 9.10 netbook en una acer one d250
<D-coy> Ricardo5, /join #kubuntu-es
<kaustinjh> criss, where are you setting up your network> work or home?
<D-coy> aver si no te dan ban :P
<Ricardo5> alguien sabe el porque al querer instalar kubuntu 9.10 netbook en una acer one d250 la instalacion se pone muy lenta y debo cancelar
<Ricardo5> alguien sabe el porque al querer instalar kubuntu 9.10 netbook en una acer one d250 la instalacion se pone muy lenta y debo cancelar
<jacob_> hello
<jacob_> does anyone know how to edit the "Auto eth0" settings in knetworkmanager?
<guitar431> !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<jacob_> anyone? can I at least get a no from someone so I know there's people out there?
<jacob_> hello, is anyone paying attention?
<adaptr> whut ?
<amichair> !es | Ricardo5
<ubottu> Ricardo5: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<guitar431> what do i have to do to get my 3d graphics card working. Each time i use the kubuntu system to install the driver kde crashes after reboot.
<guitar431> Do you guys know an installation guide? Web page would be cool :)
<jessejazza> Yes... but you may not like it
<guitar431> hm
<jessejazza> Put it this way. I have loved *buntu for almost three years. But i've got very annoyed at some of the things they do with a new version. The display thing is disgraceful as Fedora seem to have got it sorted. I've given up on 6 month release distros. I've much to thank *buntu for. Afraid i've been smitten by Mepis - i wanted to say with apt package management and Mepis, Gentoo, Arch, debian was the options left. I'm not
<jessejazza> sorry either. I wish *buntu did an annual release and sorted it properly
<maco> 9.10 was meant to have all crazy new stuff so itd get extra testing before 10.04
<maco> so that 10.04 can be well-tested and stable
<maco> that 9.10 would be rather experimental was decided early on
<jessejazza> Yes i've gathered that... but no one has ever said as such. I did update with the April version after 7.04
<jessejazza> Where does it say that october versions were experimental
<Scunizi> jessejazza: it never says that.. It's just that between LTS releases ubuntu tries new things, technologies etc.. they are not always stable.. and usually the release before an LTS has more issues for more people.
<Scunizi> 6.06 LTS (pretty good) ... 6.10 (ok but nothing to write home about) ... 7.04 (some hated) ... 7.10 (never tried because of stability reports) ... 8.04 LTS (still solid on my laptop) .. 8.10 (I liked) ... 9.04 (only ran it in a VM.. worked fine) .. 9.10 (breakage for some, sweet harmony for others)
<lukas> Scunizi: Does anyone here know about significant performance decrease on KK (caused by mutex locks perhaps)?
<transit> hi!
<Hb_Kai> ho
<m4v> alias dtc /dt; /buffer close
<m4v> sry
<Scunizi> lukas: sorry I don't
<Zensursula> Hi! Anyone an idea on freezing after satrx ?
<Zensursula> satertx
<Zensursula> startx
<lukas> Zensursula: some details?
<Zensursula> karmic 9.10 was running - no updates - next time it started it rn to the point where X starts it hangs - only rebootable by Hard reset
<lukas> Zensursula: could you use Caps Lock?
<lukas> is mouse moving?
<larry_laramies> HEY, ITS MUCH EASIER TO TYPE NOW!
<lukas> nvidia/ati ...?
<Zensursula> nothing moves at all
<lukas> can you paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<larry_laramies> INTEL 955gM
<lukas> Zaiden: and /home/<you>/.xsession-errors
<Zensursula> can't get it right noe. Installing Debian on an extra partition
<Zensursula> baut it is default "VESA"
<lukas> no problem, get console (alt+F2, resp 3 ..) and mount it for reading
<Zaiden> wha
<lukas> Zaiden: hello, wha wuat?
<Zaiden> You said my name along with and /home/<you>/.xsession-errors
<ubuntu> hi
<lukas> Zaiden: yes
<lukas> I do not know what is your home dir
<Zaiden> I think you got me mixed uo with Zensursula
<lukas> oh yes, sorry
<Zensursula> I'll test it with Debian and KDE on top
<lukas> quite tired here :-)
#kubuntu 2009-11-17
<lukas> Zensursula: prepare for some not so integrated behaviour
<lukas> Zensursula: on Debian with KDE
<larry_laramies> get a mac
<Zensursula> let's see. It can't get worse.
<lukas> Zensursula: probably now
<lukas> not
<lukas> but there has to be a reason
<Zensursula> I'm sure. I tested a ppa driver. same behaviour...
<lukas> Zensursula: okay, next, paste those files, lshw and lspci
<lukas> it will be much easier
<Zensursula> in about 15 min I'll be back with some hopefully interesting news and the files...
<Zensursula> INTEL 955gM
<lukas> okay
<brb> hi i was woundering how can someone shrink an iso file to be able to fit onto a 4.7gig dvd disk???
<marco> CIAO
<brb> hi i was woundering how can someone shrink an iso file to be able to fit onto a 4.7gig dvd disk???
<valentin_> смммчя
<Zensursula> lukas :  Debian + KDE runs just fine. Sound OK  WLAN OK Flash OK 2nd Monitor OK WOW
<Zensursula> so I'll leave KUBUNTU on the other partition and will come to it when the problem is officially solved.
<Zensursula> the forums are full of these strories...
<sayyaf> hi all I'm new on ubuntu
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10....but remotely, using ssh...how can I do this?
<Crell> Hi all.  According to top, my KNetwork manager is taking up 92% of my CPU.  Firefox is taking another 38%, followed by Xorg and various other things.
<Crell> I'm assuming that is a misread, but KNetwork manager shouldn't even be in the top 10% I imagine.
<Crell> Is it safe to kill that and restart it, or would that have unwanted side effects?
<andreusgg> hello
<andreusgg> hola
<domingo> hi everyone im new here
<joe___> i think by default i cant connect to my machine via ssh
<joe___> where do i change that at?
<joe___> i thought i already added  ALL: LOCAL to /etc/hosts.allow
<joe___> nothing in hosts.deny
<joe___> can ping the machine
<joe___> other machines can even connect to its synergys , just not to ssh
<joe___> anyone? i know its  a simple fix, but im new to kubuntu
<Wolfcastle> joe___: are you sure sshd is running?
<joe___> not sure checking
<joe___> nope
<joe___> thanks, i knew it was something simple
<Wolfcastle> not running? then start up sshd and try it
<joe___> tried, turns out it wasnt installed
<joe___> so i installed it
<joe___> and its working fine now...  im retarded
<joe___> connects very slowly though
<dh003i> hi all...I'm having a problem with one of my KDE accounts. I can login, but now I can't type! This has happened to me periodically, the keyboard stops responding when logged in as the other user. It is usually fixed by logging out, then logging back in. But no-more. What's going on!!!???
<dh003i> hello?
<joe___> i added quite a few apps thru the kpackagekit but it dont think it always adds the icons to the application menu
<joe___> is there an application finder app or something like that?
<astrryn> How do I completely uninstall a program? The package manager isn't working. It says that wine isn't installed, but wine is still showing up in my applications menu.
<d9500> astrryn, open terminal and run sudo aptitude purge wine wine1.2 wine-gecko wine1.2-gecko wine-dev
<astrryn> ty
<davidjheinrich> can ANYONE help me with my problem? My KDE session won't recognize input from the keyboard (I can login at KDM though)...until I deleted the ~/.kde file and made it rebuild it. But now I've lost all of my favorites on the start menu, AND EVERYTHING is SLOW. Like windows aren't being accelerated by the radeonhd drivers
<d9500> astrryn,  then alt+f2, type kemenuedit and hit enter, and find the wine entry in the relevant menu and remove it
<astrryn> ok
<davidjheinrich> hello?
<davidjheinrich> anyone know why the hell KDE magically stops responding to my keyboard?
<monkey__> hi is anyone here that could help me with a sound problem?
<stratex> #
<stratex>     /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<abeastinme> hi
<abeastinme> everyone
<monkey__> :(
<miguelh> What's it take to get mp3, .avi , mp4 , and so on to work in kubuntu?
<Iwonder> What's it take to get mp3, .avi , mp4 , and so on to work in kubuntu?
<brb> how does someone copy a folder into /usr/share/games/stepmania4 and i would like to add a folder called Songs into it, can anyone please help me out???
<ordinarydot> plesae, anybody knows how to make gtk+ apps not "ugly" when running kde in ubuntu? i laready look at ubuntu forum but i found no clue
<TheKro> any suggestions on how to debug a VPN connection that doesn't seem to work.  Currently, I click on the VPN connection in the network manager, it says "Activating" for a second or two, and then the "Activating" disappears.
<praxidemo> hello
<praxidemo> I use gnome destokp, Dou you speak about Kde?, I dont know about stability
<cpetzel> hey guys i need some help with a usb netgear wifi  it keeps like reseting and loseing the signal even thogh its a 70% stringth
<cpetzel> or am i going to have to wait till what looks like bug is fixed
<cpetzel> has anyone ran into the same problem ?
<EjwgWcjO> has anyone ran into the same problem ?
<cpetzel> with a usb netgear wifi  it keeps like reseting and loseing the signal even thogh its a 70% stringth
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ixMBU4ugD> !netsplit
<ixMBU4ugD> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gunner05> does anyone know how to help me with a usb netgear wifi con
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * vasko is gone. Gone since Mon Nov  9 10:00:00 2009
<gunner05> I will look in google to see if there is anything i can do ....
<fY9ScFM> I will look in google to see if there is anything i can do ....
<gunner05> it would be useful if someone would help me and not just repeat my question
<fY9ScFM> noitseuq ym taeper tsuj ton dna em pleh dluow enoemos fi lufesu eb dluow ti
<yofel> !ask | gunner05
<ubottu> gunner05: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yofel> gunner05: could you state your specific issue? wifi card not recognized/network not seen/connection doesn't finish/whatever ?
<orMXwg> gunner05: could you state your specific issue? wifi card not recognized/network not seen/connection doesn't finish/whatever ?
<yofel> argh, spambug -.-
<yofel> *spambot
<gunner05> it connects but afetr like 5 min it disconnects and then connects again it make it hard to install stuff
<pkKUCup1P> it connects but afetr like 5 min it disconnects and then connects again it make it hard to install stuff
<leo__> hello
<leo__> ^_^
<yofel> gunner05: do you get any errors at the end of your dmesg output in a terminal? and what kubuntu version are you using?
<leo__> do you ask me?!  yofel
<yofel> leo__: I asked gunner05 ;)
<leo__> o sorry
<yofel> !hi | leo__
<ubottu> leo__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<yofel> welcome anyway :D
<leo__> I have poor English skills
<gunner05> my version is 9.10 it does not output any errors or parts of code that made the problem I been wounding if its a bug in there
<yofel> leo__: where are your from, there might be a channel in your language
<leo__> IM from china :-)
<leo__> what about you?
<yofel> germany ;)
<leo__> Wow
<leo__> How old are you???
<yofel> gunner05: hm... I'm don't know much about hardware issues. You could ask again later when the others are up
<yofel> leo__: me? 23
<leo__> en
<leo__> me 22
<leo__> Can tell me your e-mail ?  yofel
<leo__> yofel What tools you use chat
<gunner05> how do i turn off he scroll weel on the side of my laptop mouse? becuse there is no option in the mouse settings
<yofel> leo__: this is getting off topic, so...
<yofel> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yofel> and !cn
<yofel> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gunner05> oh and about my network problem the usb netgear model is  wnda3100
<leo__> so^Thank you
<leo__> Come here to learn English is not bad  o(∩_∩)o...
<contrast> Greets, everyone. Anyone here know if there's a way to disable the hover-when-near effect on autohidden docks? It doesn't play well with Compiz at all.
<gunner05> have you tryed disabaling that effect contrast?
<contrast> gunner05: Erm, no. That's kinda what I'm asking how to do. ;)
<vivek> hello
<gunner05> k go to your system settings and then click on desktop then you will sceen edge
<gunner05> there is also desktop effects that may solve the problem too
<contrast> gunner05: That's not what I'm talking about, but thanks anyway...
<vivek> can any buddy tell me how to increases speed of my internet in linux
<contrast> gunner05: I'm referring to the little glow that pops up to let you know you're near a hidden panel.
<gunner05> oh that i have been trying to get rid of that my self no luck though
<gunner05> sorry :(
<vivek> bye
<contrast> gunner05: Do you use Compiz?
<Lord_Devi> I have this interesting new bug on my 9.10 kubuntu install. My slideshow'ing backgrounds sometimes display the wallpaper with an intense blur. But not always, sometimes the same wallpaper will come back up again, but be in focus. Anyone have any idea what this might be?
<astrryn> maybe it has something to do with the resolution of the image files you are displaying?
<Lord_Devi> Well some DO require some scaling and cropping. But why would they sometimes be in focus, and then other times not be. Seems to me if it was a problem with the image itself, it would always be out of focus. =/
<astrryn> well: maybe the slideshow program requires all images to be the same resolution? Sorry that I can't be of more help.
<astrryn> I installed 9.10 for a day; then uninstalled when I realized that it was causing my wi-fi to go bonkers.
<astrryn> I'm running 9.04
<Lord_Devi> No problem astrryn. I'm just perplexed that it seems to be only me. I couldn't find a bug about it on launchpad. *sigh* Always something new with Kubuntu's KDE!! But I love it so much :(
<Tm_T> astrryn: hmm, it shouldn't cause such thing, what was the problem exactly?
<ghostcube> astrryn: you can try wicd on karmic
<astrryn> my wi-fi kept disconnecting.
<astrryn> as in every 5 minutes.
<ghostcube> nvidia chipset ?
<Lord_Devi> You can also use gnome's network manager just fine in KDE as well. Many other distro's do that because KDE's is known to be wonky
<astrryn> if I was dl'ing a torrent it wouldn't give me a problem until I opened up firefox
<Lord_Devi> I got lucky, my kde network-manager works fine for me. But I know lots of others claim problems with it.
<ghostcube> wicd is the best if no hidden ssids
<ghostcube> even for wired lan
<astrryn> I'm new to linux in general
<astrryn> a few weeks ago I purged my lovely brand new laptop of windows, and installed ubuntu.
<astrryn> a lot of people suggested it to me as a good distro for a beginner.
<astrryn> and I really do like it a lot.
<Lord_Devi> Yeah you can't get more brainless than Ubuntu, that's for damn sure. It's great for people who are curious or want to cross over.
<Lord_Devi> Kubuntu is a different beast though. ;) it's a bit more advanced.
<astrryn> I'm in the process of learning to program as well. I'm starting with python. So far it has been relatively kind to me.
<astrryn> learning the syntax isn't difficult, however my problem solving skills need work.
<Lord_Devi> Hehe.. yeah. I'm not a good programmer because I struggle with some of those logistical problem solving issues.
<devilsadvocate_> Lord_Devi, you might have thumbnails of the images in the folder or some such thing
<Lord_Devi> hey devil!! Yeah I hadn't thought to check for that!
<Lord_Devi> Hah, i bet you figured it out.. *runs to check*
<Lord_Devi> Yup! There is a .thumbcache directory in my wallpaper directories.
<Lord_Devi> Ok well I bet that's it. Now how the heck do I fix it. lol
<Lord_Devi> Doesn't even make sense to me KDE would look for images in a .hidden directory..
<Tm_T> Lord_Devi: those thumbnails are for Dolphin and friends
<Lord_Devi> Yeah well that's why I won't just delete the .thumbcache directory. Dolphin is using it. But my wallpaper slideshow shouldn't!
<Tm_T> Lord_Devi: it does? that's weird
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<devilsadvocate_> Lord_Devi, i have no thumbcache folder anywhere.
<Lord_Devi> devilsadvocate_: No? Hrm.. perhaps it's a gnome thing then? I did use that for a while...
<Tm_T> Lord_Devi: possible, yes
<Tm_T> Lord_Devi: actually, now that you mention it... I think Dolphin and others save thumbnails to totally different place, so yes
<Lord_Devi> Yeah well that makes sense to me! Put it in some other directory.. don't polute my collections with extra data! :(
<Lord_Devi> Yup yup! You are right Tm_T. I got rid of that directory, and can't seem to get kde to recreate it - so you have to be correct about that.
<Lord_Devi> Thanks guys. I appreciate it
<yamokidzu-it> hello how prevent high cpu use on kde?
<Tm_T> yamokidzu-it: is it high cpu all the time?
<yamokidzu-it> yes
<Lord_Devi> one more question if anyone knows... Is there a way to get my laptops touchpad in KDE to disable tap-to-click, enable the horizontal scroll on it, and possibly turn it off altogether if I am typing?
<Lord_Devi> Gnome has that, and it's wierding me out KDE doesn't seem to :(
<Tm_T> yamokidzu-it: you might like to check what is taking cpu
<Tm_T> Lord_Devi: does gnome use some particular app for that?
<Lord_Devi> It's just under "Mouse" in it's control panel. But I was kind of hoping there might be an app I could install to duplicate that.
<yamokidzu-it> could it be the cause I use gnome system monitor instead of ksys?
<yamokidzu-it> *ksysguard
<Tm_T> yamokidzu-it: look what it tells you about cpu usage
<yamokidzu-it> now it's Xorg
<Tm_T> yamokidzu-it: you have desktopeffects enabled?
<yamokidzu-it> don't know
<yamokidzu-it> I choosed medium performance...
<Tm_T> yamokidzu-it: in where?
<yamokidzu-it> in first wizard window
<Tm_T> ok
<yamokidzu-it> how can re-use it?
<yamokidzu-it> the most used process are xorg and gnome-sys-mon
<Tm_T> yamokidzu-it: try this keyboard shortcut if it makes any difference: alt+shift+F12
<Tm_T> yamokidzu-it: gnome-sys-mon has what kind of cpu percentage?
<yamokidzu-it> 3-40 %
<Tm_T> heh, close it, launch Konsole and run "top" in it
<Tm_T> or, install htop and try that in konsole
<yamokidzu-it> help receiving lots of bounce attack messages!!!
<yamokidzu-it> ok
<Tm_T> yamokidzu-it: ignore those messages
<yamokidzu-it> ok
<Tm_T> yamokidzu-it: just don't try receive any files (:
<yamokidzu-it> ok thx
<Lord_Devi> btw, to answer my own question. The tool, gpointing-device-settings allowed me to configure my touch pad properly.
<Tm_T> Lord_Devi: good to hear (:
<Lord_Devi> Makes me very happy! Getting my shiny KDE desktop working just the way I like now..
<Lord_Devi> Now if only I could run different plasmoids on different desktops, and had a kopete contacts plasmoid I'd be set! =)
<Tm_T> Lord_Devi: latter is coming
<Lord_Devi> Yeah I saw on kde brainstorm that someone is apparently working on that. Very much looking foreward to that one.
<Tm_T> Lord_Devi: it's working (almost) fine already (:
<Lord_Devi> hrm. I don't suppose that's in the ubuntu repos yet? I see a package called plasma-runner-kopete.. could that be it?
<Lord_Devi> Oh no no, sorry my bad. It's not
<Kolia> Lord_Devi: you could run different plasmoids on different desktop already no?
<Kolia> set them in different activity, and activate the option to tie the activities to desktops.
<Lord_Devi> Oh yeah? Actually "activities" are new to me. I had just read about them yesterday for the first time..
<Kolia> Tm_T: correct me if i'm wrong --^
<Kolia> Lord_Devi: zoom out, then "configure plasma" and check "different activity for each desktop"
<Kolia> then zoom in back and try to add plasmoid on different desktop
<Lord_Devi> Oh yeah!
<Lord_Devi> Hey fething awesome.
<Kolia> Rock'n Roll :)
<Kolia> Lord_Devi: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/FAQ/HowTo#HowTo   you can find there a lot of screencast for lots of features of plasma.
<Lord_Devi> Very nice thanks Kolia!
<Lord_Devi> KDE has so many features, but all the cool stuff is kind of tucked away to be found and sought out..
<Lord_Devi> Very helpfull btw fellas, I appreciate it all. =)
<mvalviar> Hi, cound anyone help me connect to ICQ in kopete?
<Tm_T> Kolia: correct
<mvalviar> or at least tell me where to read about it. I can't find it on google.
<Lord_Devi> Hrmm... Haven't used ICQ in years and years...
<Lord_Devi> Don't you just go to Configure->Accounts->Add Account->ICQ Then enter your UIN and password?
<Lord_Devi> Hrm need to reboot... brb
<holli> hi i am downloading the Penumbra Demo (http://www.penumbragame.com). the linux version is a .sh file of 113MB size.
<holli> i'm not sure what to do with it.
<holli> i hopr it's not a shell script =)
<mvalviar> Lord_Devi: I did that. But it never connects. I just kept on saying connecting
<llutz> holli: most likely it is, with embedded binary. chmod +x     it and run
<holli> 3 minutes and i'll know
<holli> darn, the game runs but i dont see any level graphics.
<holli> even though i use latest drivers
<Tm_T> holli: perhaps it should be launched from its path?
<holli> i did
<holli> cd /user/games/penumbra
<holli> ./penumbrademo
<Tm_T> interesting
<holli> but i know my graphics is not optimal
<Tm_T> holli: you have desktop effects on?
<holli> befor 9,10 plasma did not work at all
<holli> yeah
<Tm_T> holli: hit alt-shift-F12 to disable it temporarily and try run it again
<Tm_T> run it as the game
<holli> nope. daoen't help
<holli> *doesn't
<Tm_T> hmh, then it might be that your card just doesn't have some capability
<holli> but i think it loaded faster
<Tm_T> OR you need some wonky settings for X
<holli> yít's a R500 thinkpad
<Tm_T> hmm, that should be well enough I think
<holli> and my business machine anyway. i was just hoping i could get a litte game other than FrozenBubble =)
<Tm_T> holli: there's always kde-games
<holli> but, many thx for your effort
<Tm_T> np
<holli> kde games, rofl
<holli> nothing to kill xD
<Tm_T> holli: or, Teeworlds if you like some quick multiplayer action
<Tm_T> anyway, this doesn't have much to do kubuntu anymore (:
<holli> mmh. ./teeworlds .... 4b0284f1][gfx]: unable to set video mode: OpenGL not available
<holli> there we have it
<Tm_T> holli: aww, shame
<holli> yupp. penumbra is opengl based too
<holli> still that pinpointed the problem. /me goes looking into some settings
<sayyaf> any one who know how to connect to internet with dialup bluetooth with phone in ubuntu 9.04?
<sayyaf> help me
<tsimpson> sayyaf: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<sayyaf> tsimpson: ok thank u
<moreno> sant'antoniooo
<corigo2> How can I found out which DNS servers I'm currently using? and further more, how can I change them?
<tsimpson> corigo2: it's stored in /etc/resolv.conf
<tsimpson> you can edit that file by changing the "nameserver ..." parts
<yofel> corigo2: to change them edit your network manager profile if you use NM
<yofel> corigo2: NM overwrites /etc/resolv.conf
<tsimpson> no, nm edits it
<tsimpson> well, dhcp overwrites it
<tsimpson> and nm edits that, via dhcp
<yofel> tsimpson: ok, didn't know that
<tsimpson> yofel: in my mind it's simple, but I realized when trying to explain it, that it's a complex relationship between them
<corigo2> Hmm. well I edited it by NM and now my resolvl.conf is blank so I have no idea what DNS I'm now using
<corigo2> Ok, bad pathing. file is there, but certainly hasn't updated since I edited with NM. Does it matter how many nameservers are entered? Do they have to be made unique somehow?
<tsimpson> there should be a max of 3 name servers usually
<tsimpson> and they should be IP addresses
<tsimpson> that's about it
<corigo2> but do they need to be prioritised, or numbered, or anything like that?
<tsimpson> no, the ones mentioned first will get used first
<tsimpson> they are just like "nameserver 123.123.123.123", one per line
<yofel> corigo2: you DID reconnect after editing your NM profile?
<amichair> since upgrading to karmic, the screensaver and/or monitor power off never activates, any ideas?
<petsounds> Hi.. i have problem with Kubuntu Karmic. here's the screenshot http://imagebin.org/71964 . i really can't understand why this is happening because i never have this problem in the previous release of kubuntu and i hope anybody here can help me. thank you
<moreno> hola
<moreno> pet one moment
<moreno> se nè iuto
<mfalc> hola
<freddyyzaguirre> hola
<amichair> since upgrading to karmic, the screensaver and/or monitor power off never activates, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<amichair> BluesKaj: hey BluesKaj, long time :-)
 * amichair was previously known as amik
<BluesKaj> hi  amichair , ok now I recall , amik
<moreno> blueskaj
<BluesKaj> hi moreno
<moreno> inculidioca
<moreno> how are you?
<BluesKaj> i'm ok
<amichair> pretty quiet here last few days
<moreno> tiram annaz
<BluesKaj> quiet because it seems kubuntu karmic is quite stable and has fewer issues than prvious releases
<BluesKaj> where as gome ubuntu seems busier than ever
<BluesKaj> gnome rather
<amichair> I've done some bug fixing the past couple of weeks, really want to see the LTS be rock-solid
<amichair> it looks like karmic is pretty close, and with kde 4.4 the remaining kinks should hopefully be ironed out
<jimmy51_> i've got an i7 with 8GB of DDR3, 500 GB HDD.  what should my swap size be, 16 GB?
<amichair> jimmy51_: following a general rule of thumb for desktops, yes, unless u have some specific special scenario
<somekool> anyone got subversion working with kwallet under Kubuntu 9.10 ?
<BluesKaj> the LTS lucid alpha will be out for testing on Dec 10 or so . I t should be interesting what they do with agenda driven apps like pulseaudio , which have no business mucking the sound up for simple setups. I guess it's ok for ppl who want surround sound on their pc , but personally I don't think it should be default.
<jimmy51_> amichair: thanks
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, 16G for swap is overkill , especially with 8G of ram
<jimmy51_> i set it for 8GB
<BluesKaj> still a waste :)
<jimmy51_> hehe
<BluesKaj> but it's your space
<amichair> yes, it might be, depending on what u do. but if u have disk space to spare, it shouldn't matter (bluesKag: is that last part right?)
<Tm_T> amichair: yep
<amichair> BluesKaj: can having too much temp space hurt anything, if u have the disk space?
<BluesKaj> the rule of thumb goes out the window once 4G Ram is reched
<Tm_T> amichair: swap is not temp btw
<jimmy51_> i've got two 500GB HDD's and pretty much unlimited storage available on the network so 8GB is fine.  I'll be running at least one VM 24x7 in addition to the host environment so i figure swap is a good idea
<amichair> Tm_T: sorry, meant swap
<amichair> doesn't that sound a bit like '640k should be enough for anyone?' :-)
<BluesKaj> no it won't hurt , with 8G ram, swap will prolly be used very little,if at all
<amichair> maybe he'll want to do heavy video/image processing down the line, or run several virtual machines, etc...
<amichair> jimmy51_: but I think u know the answer for ur needs just as well as anyone here :-)
<jimmy51_> yeah
<jimmy51_> i like asking in here... you get several answers with reasoning for each one
<jimmy51_> and then make a better decision than guessing
<amichair> jimmy51_: yeah, it's a great place to learn all sorts of things that are good to know :-)
<BluesKaj> VMs are a different story , I have little experience with them and how they use memory
<amichair> I use virtualbox, which is great. u can setup how much memory u want for each vm. with enough ram, it holds it all in memory of course
<BluesKaj> I'm prolly just envious ..still running a 4yrold pc with 2G Ram and a 160G hdd
<jimmy51_> doh
<amichair> BluesKaj: I just upgraded from my p4/1g not that long ago :-)
<BluesKaj> and will be for a while
<yofel> BluesKaj: the OS in the vm needs RAM like every other OS, so if you tell the VM to virtualize 2GB RAM you'll have -2GB RAM available for the OS you're running the VM on (swap counts as RAM)
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj: i was using the same workstation i had when i started here.  i have some toolsets that conflict with each other, so the solution was VM's.  this thing was chugging so bad i finally fired a note to my boss
<jimmy51_> a week later, a core i7 system showed up in my office :)
<amichair> BluesKaj: with today's prices and better power consumption (and p4's terrible power consumption), it might be worth upgrading... not to mention your time
<BluesKaj> thanks yofel
<ewoerner> hi
<ewoerner> why does the kubuntu installer feel slow as hell?
<amichair> ewoerner: how so?
<BluesKaj> amichair, I'm using an amd64, 2ghz cpu with ondemand stepping so it's not as zippy as some but it's ok for my needs , just using it at home and i'm retired so there's no real workload on it most of the time
<ewoerner> amichair: it takes minutes switching from one page of the installer to the next, password input lags like 5 seconds, ...
<amichair> BluesKaj: oh, that's not as old as I figured :-)
<ewoerner> the actual install does not seem to inhibit that problem
<amichair> ewoerner: what r u installing from? livecd? usb?
<ewoerner> sd card
<ewoerner> feels like something is stealing all cpu time
<amichair> ewoerner: maybe it has to do with the sd card access?
<ewoerner> amichair: no, that shouldn't have any influence on password editing
<BluesKaj> ewoerner, a sd card accessing thru the buss can be really slow ...just think about copying pics and from them , a 700mb file is going to take a while
<amichair> ewoerner: true, unless it's doing disk i/o in the background. I find my desktop can crawl to a halt with lots of disk activity even on a HD, so a slow sd card might do the same
<amichair> ewoerner: r u installing on a netbook?
<ewoerner> amichair: not exactly
<ewoerner> an eee box
<amichair> ewoerner: if it has usb input and u have a free flash stick, you can try making it bootable and installing from there
<ewoerner> i'll recheck with a card reader later so that i can check sd card activity
<amichair> ewoerner: karmic has a built-in usb disk creator in the menus, very convenient
<ewoerner> amichair: yeah, i already used that one for creating the sd card
<ewoerner> i don't have any usb stick at hand atm
<starwolf> man if bitbee wreks  this any more
<amichair> ewoerner: or maybe via network cable (never tried that though)
<jimmy51_> why does the hardware driver panel have two offereings for nvidia, 173 and 185... with 185 recommended but 173 selected?
<amichair> ewoerner: or, just let it conitnue as slowly as it is... once it's installed locally on a hd, it should be ok
<ewoerner> amichair: yeah, as i said, it looks like it's only the installer interface
<ewoerner> the actual installation seems to be quite fast
<starwolf> does anyone knwo how the heck you gt bitlbee to run?
<amichair> jimmy51_: I think some real old models need 173 and are no longer supported in 185, so u have the option there
<starwolf> installed configured and tweeked via ubunut page no luck
<jimmy51_> amichair: ah, that makes sense.  thanks.
<amichair> jimmy51_: I personally use the new 190s off nvidia site, work great :-)
<starwolf> ?
<amichair> since upgrading to karmic, the screensaver and/or monitor power off never activates, any ideas?
<SunlessHalo> yo
<SunlessHalo> using Kubuntu Karmic amd64, fresh install... some plasma applets are fucking up...
<amichair> SunlessHalo: did u run and update/upgrade after the fresh install?
<SunlessHalo> I've created a simple panel for storing application launcher icons, some 3 separators included... these objects swap their positions on the panel arbitrarily
<ghostcube> SunlessHalo: printer applet ?
<SunlessHalo> ghostcube: hello sir ;)
<ghostcube> hi :)
<ghostcube> SunlessHalo: karmic fresh install is buggy
<ghostcube> :)
<BluesKaj> amichair, my scrnsaver activates but runs only for 20 mins or so , but I have the power management devil turned off sinc e this isn't alaptop
<SunlessHalo> well, i've installed RC and since then installed all official updates
<ghostcube> maybe try to get the kde 4.3.3 release and the packages from the proposed repositories
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> 4.3.3 is in ppa
<amichair> BluesKaj: I've always had screen saver, and a while later power off. now I wake up in the morning and the screen is on, always
<SunlessHalo> even applets on dashboard sometimes move or resize by themselves
<ghostcube> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3
<amichair> ghostcube: aren't a bunch of ppl having trouble with 4.3.3 as well?
<ghostcube> and open the karmic-proposed repo
<ghostcube> amichair: works better than 4.3.2
<ghostcube> for me
<BluesKaj> no probs here with 4.3.3 so far
<amichair> ghostcube: ok... just remember hearing ppl here want to downgrade back to 4.3.2
<ghostcube> printer applet keeps crashing for me BluesKaj
<SunlessHalo> and, what I've realized recently, when clicking on the clock instance, instead of normal calendar applet, a calendar applet appended with another one, called "today", not controlable, is opened
<BluesKaj> the blame is misdirected I think
<amichair> maybe I'll take a look at printer applet bugs... it's are self-deved by kubuntu right?
<BluesKaj> printer applet ?
<ghostcube> yeah doesnt bother it you ?
<D-coy> jo la m4v :P
<BluesKaj> I don't even have one
<ghostcube> sure :D dpkg -l *printer*
<ghostcube> heh
<SunlessHalo> also, any advice for me?
<ghostcube> amichair: i think so yes
<ghostcube> SunlessHalo: try to upgrade or wait
<ghostcube> its buggy for all i know oso far :D
<ghostcube> my webcam works one day one day it doesnt
<ghostcube> and no one knows why
<ghostcube> lol
<SunlessHalo> well, the calendar oddity appeared only on today...
<ghostcube> o.o
<ghostcube> daily regressions are bad
<ghostcube> lol
<BluesKaj> ghostcube, if i need to print something , i just click on file ...I delete seldom used icons in the panel anyway
<ghostcube> BluesKaj: nope you cant use this applet
<ghostcube> it appears if you print or it configgs in systemsettings
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> its not an widget
<BluesKaj> in system settings ?
<ghostcube> i dont even know what it does exactly
<ghostcube> i always do my things in cups web frontend
<BluesKaj> it's for configuring your printer  ...are you on karmic ?
<frany> I've just connected my newly bought lcd screen to my laptop, but it turns black after only a few seconds. It's connected via VGA. I've restarted both X and the entire system to no avail.
<frany> according to xrandr the output resolution is as desired (1920x1200) and in the short timespan after activating the screen or changing the configuration it seems okay (but then it turns itself off before I even can check the monitor-menu)
<SunlessHalo> bitte was soll ich mit dem kallender applet denn machen?
<frany> any pointers to what might be wrong here?
<SunlessHalo> ugh.. sry.. pls any advice with the calendar applet?
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo, are you using the clock applet ?
<SunlessHalo> correct
<BluesKaj> or widget?
<SunlessHalo> ehm
<SunlessHalo> widget
<amichair> hmm... I just noticed a 'Today' widget on the bottom of the calendar too... strange
<SunlessHalo> both the default system one (digital one, on the tray), and the SVG themable analog one too
<BluesKaj> I'm using the digital clock widget which also displays the day and date , if that's what you guys mean by the "calendar"
<SunlessHalo> whereas the calendar-only applet doesn't include the "today" stuff
<amichair> BluesKaj: the regular taksbar clock, when clicked, opens up a calendar. below the bottom of the calendar tehre's an attached 'Today' section with nothing in it, that can be dragged separately, not sure what it does, and never seen it before
<SunlessHalo> if I tried to detach it, the settings menu was called "collection settings" with only shortcut configurable...
<amichair> maybe it's supposed to be integration with scheduling apps or something, but it sure looks strange when empty
<amichair> clicking on the little icon near 'today' expands/extracts a bit... I think it's supposed to be filled in with events
<SunlessHalo> yeah
<SunlessHalo> clicking on a day used to open the Kalendar program
<SunlessHalo> now, it does nothing...
<BluesKaj> amichair, dunno what you mean , show me your's and ai'll show you mine http://imagebin.ca/view/0jRNZpt.html
<peabody> ugh this is retarded.. how can I manually create a default wireless profile in /etc/default or something so my home wireless network connects automatically on boot?
<peabody> Right now I have to delete the connection, create the connection and reconnect every boot and it's retaded
<BluesKaj> peabody, network manager ?
<peabody> ]No network manager is broken
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<peabody> plus, it doesn't create a system connection, it creates a per user connection
<bradpitt> i don't know why i have black screen after reboot :(
<peabody> I don't want a GUI to pick a wireless network
<SunlessHalo> and, as I say, the separate calendar widget doesn't create the today fuck
<peabody> I want to edit /etc/network/interfaces or something to write in my default home network
<BluesKaj> peabody, perhaps a solution for you is to configure /etc/network/interfaces to include nameservers and IPs for your pc and gateway
<peabody> so when I boot up, and don't log in, it will connect to my wireless network
<SunlessHalo> BluesKaj: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/657563/Pictures/plocha1.png
<SunlessHalo> Dnes means Today in Slovak :)
<BluesKaj> peabody, I use  /etc/network/interfaces , but not as wifi .. I think the wifi is bit more labour intensive to setup correctly
<bradpitt> anybody here have solution for my black screen right after kdm logon ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: http://imagebin.ca/view/gi1YycHq.html
<amichair> bradpitt: completely black? no mouse pointer? alt-f2 shows nothing? etc.?
<bradpitt> amichair : no, i can see mouse pointer and alt-f2 .
<SunlessHalo> bradpitt: using KWin?
<amichair> bradpitt: maybe try copying your ~.kde folder to ~.kde.bak, then login (u can do this via ctrl-alt-f2 before login), then login again and it will auto-generate a default desktop
<emen> hello guys
<SunlessHalo> i'd definitely start with disabling kwin
<amichair> bradpitt: I'll rephrase: ctrl-alt-f2 takes u to console, ctrl-alt-f7 back to gui. do this at the login screen
<emen> I'd like to ask a question if anyone got a moment
<bradpitt> SunlessHalo : im sorry im new to kde, this is my first time using kde. so i dont know what is Kwin. but it's a fresh install, that blackscreen comes after i reboot my computer during installation of nvidia 185 driver
<BluesKaj> amichair, hmm I can't drag my calendar anywhere , it's stuck there
<BluesKaj> amichair, http://imagebin.ca/view/F8BVg2R.html
<amichair> !ask | emen
<ubottu> emen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<genii> From gui->console you need the ctrl with alt-FunctionKey# for console->gui just alt-f7
<amichair> BluesKaj: I can drag each part (calendar or today) separately from the title (cursor turns into a hand)
<emen> I got kubuntu on VMware and I'd like to connect using winscp, but host refuses, it also refuses from within (ssh username@localhost)
<SunlessHalo> bradpitt: have you enabled the special (composition) window effects such as desktop wall/cube, window flipping, opacity ftw
<amichair> genii: good to know, though for consistency it's easier to remember and say ctrl-alt-fn always :-)
<bradpitt> amichair : and what you mean by that is i have to press ctrl-alt-f7 in every login? can i just fix it permanently?
<amichair> emen: did u install an ssh daemon in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> amichair, ok got it , didn't see that before , one has to choose the calendar section
<amichair> bradpitt: no, this is just a test to see if a freshly generated kde settings solves the problem. but since u say it occurred right after rebooting for a video driver change, then it's probably because of that :-)
<emen> amichair: lemme check, mindlessly assumed that if I got ssh available, service should be there too
<SunlessHalo> bradpitt: amichair's point is that, if you remove the KDE settings folder (or copy it somewhere else for backup), it will return to the default state and generate it anew
<SunlessHalo> bradpitt: since the folders are in use when KDE is on, you have to do it from the console tty before you fire the KDE
<amichair> bradpitt: what graphics card do you have?
<bradpitt> ok i think i get it. kde folder in /home?
<bradpitt> amichair : nvidia 7200gs
<amichair> BluesKaj: I have no issue with the calendar, just notices the strange 'today' panel after SunlessHalo mentioned it... don't see it in ur screenshot
<bradpitt> SunlessHalo : im sorry what is tty?
<emen> amichair: apparently it wasnt installed, my bad thx :)
<amichair> emen: cheers :-)
<SunlessHalo> bradpitt: well, a console that is running on background... on TTY7, all the graphics and also KDE is running on
<amichair> bradpitt: just hit ctrl-alt-f2 and you'll see what it means :-) (and ctrl-alt-f7 to return)
<SunlessHalo> also when kwm starts, you switch by pressing ctrl+alt+F2 to open tty2 with a blank console... if you press ctrl+alt+F7, you get back to the tty7 with your desktop environment running
<SunlessHalo> or, you may choose the xterm session instead of doing that in tty...
<amichair> so, anyone have any idea why my screen saver/power ain't working?
<SunlessHalo> BluesKaj: realize that your calendar applet also has got some weird lining on its top :P
<BluesKaj> SunlessHalo , yeah but I'm not worried ..it works :)
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, did you install the nvidia-glx-185 driver separately or are you using the default?
<bhabalinux> My keyboard is disabled as soon as I log into Kubuntu 9.10 from today. Is there anyone who could help me!
<bhabalinux> My keyboard is disabled as soon as I log into Kubuntu 9.10 from today. Is there anyone who could help me!
<bhabalinux> I can enter my username and password
<SunlessHalo> BluesKaj: i suppose he's either confused looking on tty2, or has already hard-reset :D
<bhabalinux> and after that I can't type anything
<BluesKaj> !patience | bhabalinux
<ubottu> bhabalinux: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<jimmy51_> i'm on a fresh 9.10 install.  I have a microsoft wireless/optical mouse 5000.  it has significant lag and is bothering me.  is this a problem with wireless mice in general, or this particular one?
<BluesKaj> !bluez | jimmy51_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez
<BluesKaj> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<meitnerium> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jimmy51_> hmm... it's not bluetooth
<jimmy51_> it's a RF deal with it's own USB dongle
<amichair> jimmy51_: I would think that the computer sees just a usb mouse, so the delay is probably inherent in the wireless kit (just a guess)
<BluesKaj> don't see point of wifi mice anyway
<anoneemouse> hi... I just installed kubuntu to its own partition and now when I reboot I get a grub error(unknown partition) and a grub rescue menu
<anoneemouse> i installed 9.10 from a usb flash drive
<noaXess> i have allways the same problem, if i listen any sound/video or effect, the audio output has a delay at the beginning.. but then all is fine.. any idea?
<emilyy> good evening.. i just installed kubuntu karmic. and somehow it failed at booting process and i don't see grub screen. how can i fix it? merci
<anoneemouse> emilyy: do you get a grub error?
<emilyy> anoneemouse : after " Grub Loading.. " it doesn't show usplash only _ blinking
<skande> hi everibody
<anoneemouse> oh :/ im getting a grub error... just thought maybe we had the same problem
<SunlessHalo> seems like leaving part...
<SunlessHalo> !bye | All
<ubottu> All: Au revoir!
<skande> what "cat /dev/kmem" print ???
<skande> sorry
<skande> /dev/mem
<Originooo> hey, (where/how) can i set bitrate of Lame(mp3) in k3b?
<Originooo> i habe always output with 128kbit
<Originooo> have ;)
<skande> ???
<skande> ...-_________-
<skande> hey is everybodi here ??
<Originooo> should i join k3b for answers?
<jimmy51_> amichair, BluesKaj: eh, the point is the tower is annoyingly far away from the front of the desk
<noaXess> has anyone a hint how i can fix my sound problem?
<skande> hey
<skande> can somebdy answer me
<skande> hey guys !!
<anoneemouse> hi skande
<skande> hi
<anoneemouse> do you want to know what someone elses devmem prints?
<skande> yes
<skande> thankxxx
<anoneemouse> mine prints a whole bunch of gobledygook
<anoneemouse> which i guess is to be expected
<skande> yes but whats it ?
<skande> the kernel memory ??
<skande> i search to modify syscalls
<anoneemouse> man mem
<skande> but i havent
<skande> the capability
<skande> CAP_SYS_MODULE
<skande> so i cant write
<skande> a module which can do that
<anoneemouse> you mean you want to write to /dev/mem?
<skande> yyessssssssssss
<anoneemouse> i dont know much about low level programming... but did you try write()?
<skande> so how do i do
<anoneemouse> what do you want to accomplish, maybe there is a higher level api that can help
<skande> thats not the problem
<skande> listen i ll explain
<skande> tou
<skande> you
<anoneemouse> ok :)
<skande> do u know
<skande> what the syscalls are ??
<tsimpson> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tsimpson> syscalls are calls to kernel functions, ie those which execute in kernel-space rather than user-space
<maco> skande: um these are programming questions, not "how do i use kubuntu" questions
<tsimpson> which is a little offtopic
<skande> yes
<anoneemouse> nope sorry i dont know linux programming, but afaik they should all be in the man pages
<skande> ah ok
<maco> skande: you may want to look into the Kernel Newbies group if you want to learn to hack the kernel
<skande> so you cant help me (anonemous)
<skande> ok
<anoneemouse> nope not really...
<tsimpson> as a clue, you should never, ever, ever, ever, EVER! need to write to /dev/mem
<tsimpson> ever.
<anoneemouse> maybe he wants to write a virus for linux tsimpson :P
<skande> no
<skande> i want to write a keylogger
<tsimpson> eww
<skande> whitout
<tsimpson> but you still don't need to write to /dev/mem
<skande> recompile the kernel
<BluesKaj> sounds like some gave bad  advice ..." a little knowledge is a dangerous thing " sometimes
<skande> i haven't the capability CAP_SYSMODULE
<tsimpson> !info lkl
<ubottu> lkl (source: lkl): userspace keylogger for x86 architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1-1 (karmic), package size 9 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386)
<tsimpson> either use that, or download the source to see how they do it
<maco> skande: really, this is offtopic
<skande> where is the topic for kernel's hacking
<skande> ??
<skande> (this my first time whit irc)
<tsimpson> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<skande> 1. lkl don't work for my laprop
<tsimpson> also try ##linux
<skande> 2. i want to write a keylogger bymyself
<jimmy51_> i'm impressed.  fresh install of 9.10 required pretty much no tweaking for everything to work correctly.  hooray!
<skande> not dowloading one
<skande> thankxxxxx
<kgeek> i have a prob i m getting logged out many times automtically ..
<tsimpson> skande: try ##linux or #ubuntu-kernel
<skande> thanksss
<maco> i dont think #ubuntu-kernel is the place for that
<maco> thats for people working *on* ubuntu's default kernel. not for people wanting to learn how to break it :P
<skande> ok So ##linux ;)
<maco> skande: you want #kernelnewbie on irc.oftc.net
<kaddi> !seen ign0ramus
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<kosta> heloo
<kaddi> helo
<skande> ah yeah good idea
<skande> i will try
<SiVA_> I installed xfsprogs, but when I do: "modprobe xfs" I get "FATAL: Module xfs not found"
<kgeek> any one there
<kgeek> help me with my problem!
<BluesKaj> !ask | kgeek
<ubottu> kgeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BluesKaj> time for my daily walkk, BBL
<kgeek> BluesKaj: i  had asked my question earlier no one replied that's y  i said so..
<kgeek> BluesKaj: i m getting logged out ..automatically many times that's y
<eagles0513875> hey guys im having issues with windows vista picking up a samba shared printer
<eagles0513875> its giving me a hex error but i have everythign on samba configured correctly and setup correctly in cups
<SiVA_> After running Amarok for a few hours, all of a sudden it just stops working. I restart amarok and it says ""The audio playback device 'HDA Intel analog...' doesn't work"
<SiVA_> I really don't want to reboot and have to reload 20+ apps
<SiVA_> so how could I just "reboot" the sound system?
<anoneemouse> hi... i installed 9.10 on my second drive and now im getting a grub error when i boot: no such partition
<anoneemouse> i tried to install grub manually with grub-install or something like that but it didnt help at all
<eagles0513875> SiVA_: i have had that issue i usually start the stream again and it keeps playing just fine
<SiVA_> eagles0513875: sound doesn't work from anywhere though....
<eagles0513875> SiVA_: try sudo/etc/init.d/alsabase restart
<SiVA_> eagles0513875: alsabase command not found
<SiVA_> alsa-utils perhaps?
<rstob911> SiVA_: open the mixer and make sure the pcm slidder is up
<SiVA_> rstob911: Yea, it's alll maxed... it just stops working after awhile.. only restarting my computer fixes it. I'm sure there's some other way to restart just the sound
<eagles0513875> SiVA_: try alsa restart then
<rstob911> SiVA_: did you install the pulse audio driver
<SiVA_> no go... after restarting alsa, then starting amarok, amarok complains that the sound device isn't working... youtube in browser doesn't work either
<SiVA_> rstob911: I didn't do anything special with the default 9.10 install. Should I install pulse?
<rstob911> i had this exact problem yesterday and i installed pulse and whalla works
<rstob911> after installing pulse make sure your pcm slidders are up
<SiVA_> rstob911: ok, anything I have to do after installing? I mean, to configure it?
<rstob911> yes you will need to go to system settings then sound then make sure pulse is on top and test it
<rstob911> on all the tabs in the settings make sure pulse driver is on top
<ign0ramus> kaddi: you there?
<kaddi> yes
<ign0ramus> kaddi: did you see this: http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<kaddi> no
<ign0ramus> kaddi: it's no miracle, but flash seems to run much smoother with this
<ign0ramus> kaddi: i just installed it a few minutes ago, but testing has gone well, and no crashes so far
 * ign0ramus crosses fingers
<ghoulsblade> hi all, is there a nice plasma/traybar widget for cpu-freq-scaling in karmic ?   in jaunty it was possibly by rightclicking the battery thing, but not anymore =(
<ghoulsblade> (e.g. ondemand, powersafe, performance..)
<dual> Can I get KDE 4.4 in Ubuntu now?
<kaddi> ign0ramus: I actually tried the nomodeset thing on my laptop, left X unable to find the screen :p It wasn't really successful
<SiVA_> rstob911: I guess I should stop alsa server now right? looks like I'll have to restart... using pulse at least I don't get errors from Amarok anymore
<rstob911> no dont stop alsa
<ign0ramus> kaddi: i'm not sure if that is even recommended for karmic (i know some had success in Jaunty w/ KMS)
<kaddi> I removed the xorg.conf as well (uxa and greedy intel settings) and since then I get a normal speed OS for about 1-2hours... I just have to reboot frequently and the pc is usable.. Now I wish they had pushed for that 10sec boottime
<kaddi> removing the xorg.conf gave me 20sec of idle time before the login screen appears though, so it's not ideal, especial with the frequent reboots
<ign0ramus> kaddi: i have the same experience... If I leave my laptop on overnight, performance is slow in the morning until i reboot...
<rstob911> SiVA_: dont stop alsa just go into the sound settings and put pulse on top
<nasrullah> hi to all
<ign0ramus> ghoulsblade: I checked through the default ones, and there doesn't seem to be one... either find one at kde-look.org or use System Settings
<nasrullah> shutdown and restart problem in karmic ..your help please
<rstob911> SiVA_: your system will still need to use alsa for certain things
<bradpitt> hi.. i still can't fix my blackscreen.. screenshot http://imagebin.org/71996 . please help.. thanks :)
<ign0ramus> bradpitt: is "plasma-desktop" running?
<ghoulsblade> ign0ramus, thanks, i'll look there =)
<ign0ramus> ghoulsblade: np
<bradpitt> ign0ramus : i didnt change anything, i just installed kubuntu karmic and do update and here's that's the result :(
<rstob911> nasrullah: more info please
<ign0ramus> bradpitt: if you do alt+f2 and type in "plasma-desktop", does anything come back?
<bradpitt> ign0ramus : im sorry, no :(
<nasrullah> i am not able to shutdown my pc from the icon...i do it through konsol only...
<ign0ramus> bradpitt: hmm... are there any updates that were held back, or do you have any broken packages?
<anoneemouse> now i tried to reinstall grub2 and am getting another error
<rstob911> nasrullah: have you modified anything since install
<anoneemouse> unknown harddrive or something
<nasrullah> no
<bradpitt> ign0ramus : i guess no, im doing update in konsole but theres no held back updates.
<rstob911> if you hit ctrl alt del does the shut down menu come up
<ign0ramus> bradpitt: did you add the repo found here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3
<nasrullah> i have upgraded jaunty to karmic from the net
<bradpitt> ign0ramus : i believe no, it's just being installed.
<nasrullah> yes
<ign0ramus> bradpitt: i would try that, and get the latest kde, and see if it fixes your issue
<BluesKaj> ign0ramus, don't think that will fix it
<ign0ramus> hey BluesKaj
<ign0ramus> BluesKaj: seems like plasma doesn't want to run for him
<rstob911> nasrullah: ok i did that also and i had nothing but problems the best thing to do is download and burn the karmic disk and install and just dont format your /home partition so you wont loose anything
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, open kmenu /system/hardware drivers
<ign0ramus> nasrullah: do you have kubuntu installed through wubi?
<nasrullah> no
<bradpitt> ok BluesKaj, and then?
<BluesKaj> choose the recommended driver , prolly the glx-185
<nasrullah> the problem is my internet is very slow for upgrading has taken me nearly three days..
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : the driver you mention is in use
<ghoulsblade> ign0ramus : fyi : i found 3 things via plasma-widget-dialog > install new widgets > download new plasma widgets > search for cpu , but 2 of them don't seem to work, and the 3rd only displays cpu-freq, no way to change it
<nasrullah> there is no way to fix this
<ign0ramus> ghoulsblade: gah... the old way was better.. see if there's another battery widget that has it
<ign0ramus> nasrullah: does this help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311191
<ign0ramus> gotta go... just wanted to let everyone know new Flash 10.1 Beta came out today... works OK for me.
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, open the terminal and type or copy and paste : glxinfo | grep direct
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : ok i type glxinfo | grep direct but nothing comes up :(
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, lspci | grep VGA
<bradpitt> Blueskaj : im sorry, i type that not on konsole but with alt-f2. and here's the result of glxinfo | grep direct   emily@emily:~$ glxinfo |grep direct
<bradpitt> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<bradpitt> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<bradpitt> glxinfo: command not found
<bradpitt> emily@emily:~$
<FloodBotK1> bradpitt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, when ppl tell you to type in the konsole they don't mean alt-f2 , the konsole is the same as the terminal
<BluesKaj> alt-f2 is for launching files and applications
<Gintulis> how to install elisa media center on kubuntu?
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : here's the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/320959/
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, ok in the terminal : sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : here's the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/320959 i get this because of canceling updates process of kde 433
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : sorry wrong post
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, in the terminal : sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, then : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : ok mesa-utils is now installed
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, : lspci | grep VGA
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, : glxinfo | grep direct
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : direct rendering: Yes , GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord,
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, ok , you should b able run plasma now but you need to reboot
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : ok brb :)
<kubuntu_> есть кто живой?
<BluesKaj> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> !ru
 * genii hands BluesKaj the prize of coffee
<BluesKaj> genii, :)
<kubuntu_> how to enter in "REPOSITARY " kubuntu ?
<nasrullah> your link did not help at all
<BluesKaj> nasrullah, who you talking to ?
<kubuntu_> i dont now what is it.. repositary linux , how to enter it??
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : im afraid it's still the same :(
<genii> !repos | kubuntu_
<ubottu> kubuntu_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nasrullah> rstob911 ..link did not help at all
<kubuntu_> ubottu snx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snx
<BluesKaj> ok, bradpitt describe to me exactly what you are trying to do
<nasrullah> no one can help me to fix ..shutdown problem
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : ok, i just installed kubuntu karmic, and then im installed vga driver, and then i reboot, after i login i do update with sudo apt-get install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrades, and then i reboot again, and finally after i login this problem happen.
<peabody_> where do I create a device entry for bluetooth?
<peabody_> they freaking change bluez every other weekend
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, in the terminal : do-release-upgrade
<peabody_> should I create an /etc/default/bluetooth ?
<genii> peabody_: I suspect in one of the .conf files from /etc/bluetooth
<peabody_> genii, well it used to be in /etc/default/bluetooth last version
<rstob911> peabody_: you cant run kbluetooth and on the icon right click on it then add your device there
<BluesKaj> I wish ppl wouldn't use that depracted command  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<peabody_> no kbluetooth is garbage
<rstob911> sorry it works perfect for me P
<peabody_> I have to open device manager, remove it, click new, turn my mouse discoverable, connect it, and repeat the process every time it times out
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : ok, no new release found
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : i add the ppa for kde 4.3.3 earlier, should i remove it first?
<BluesKaj> lf you wish , depends if  you want the latest kde or not
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : i'm not sure, i just want this blackscreen fix and then later i do update for kde 4.3.3
<BluesKaj> maybe the 4.3.3 will help fixit
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : ok im updating now.
<wickedwackguy> hi
<wickedwackguy> i accidently got rid of my options in KMIX
<wickedwackguy> how do i get it back
<wickedwackguy> ?
<bradpitt> ETA 30 minutes, i have slow internet connections.
<wickedwackguy> i only have the tabs left
<wickedwackguy> oh
<wickedwackguy> lol
<wickedwackguy> ctrl M
<wickedwackguy> good to know your here anyways ;)
<bipolar> I'm trying to build a package for Kubuntu. The package needs to ask some questions of the user. I'm using debconf for this right now. The problem I'm having is that KPackageKit has no debconf ability, and my user never gets asked these questions. How are others getting around this issue?
<wickedwackguy> ooh ooh ooh i have a good question!
<wickedwackguy> why doesnt compiz work unless you type it into the terminal to start it?
<wickedwackguy> or is this fixed with an update 3 days ago?
<bipolar> I don't want to tell my users to open up konsole and type "sudo aptitude install foo", and even if they did that, the package will be broken on the next automatic upgrade because it needs to ask these questions on every install.
<bipolar> wickedwackguy: compiz? there's really no point to using compiz with Kubuntu. Kde has it's own fancy window management things built in.
<BluesKaj> wickedwackguy, look for the compiz fusion icon in the kmenu and add it to your panel
<gizmobay> Anyone have samba printer share from Ubuntu with WinXP working on Karmic?
<bipolar> gizmobay: if you just want to share one printer, you could just use cups instead of samba. Is this part of a larger network?
<Jonathan__> hello people :) i am trying to get PS3 media server to work on my kubuntu installation yet i am having some difficulties
<gizmobay> no just locally on my home
<bipolar> gizmobay: the printer is on the ubuntu box?
<gizmobay> was working until Karmic upgrade
<gizmobay> yes
<Jonathan__> following a guide on a blog somewhere they say in regards to Jave RE "You should set environment variable JAVA_HOME to JRE installation path"
<bipolar> gizmobay: ok. go into system settings > Printer configuration
<bipolar> gizmobay: check the box for "Share Published Printers connected to this system"
<gizmobay> okay
<gizmobay> okay it is checked
<bipolar> gizmobay: then in windows, you add a remote IP printer, in the format "http://ip-or-hostname-of-ubuntu-box:.... let me get this part right...
<millenium> salve a tutti
<Tm_T> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bipolar> gizmobay: "http://ip-or-hostname-of-ubuntu-box:631/printer/PRINTERNAME"
<bipolar> gizmobay: then use the windows driver for your printer.
<bipolar> gizmobay: I *think* thats the right URL to use....
<bipolar> yeah. thats what I have here gizmobay
<bipolar> gizmobay: Also, if you have any other Ubuntu boxes in the house, you just need to check the box "Show printers shared by other systems" in the printer configuration, and you will be able to print to them automaticly.
<bipolar> gizmobay: it's great if you have a laptop, then the printers come and go as you move on and off your home network.
<gizmobay> awesome it works!
<gizmobay> thanks!!!
<bipolar> gizmobay: pretty slick, eh?
<gizmobay> yeah
<gizmobay> I've used samba for years
<bipolar> gizmobay: and much simpler then messing with samba
<gizmobay> don't know why it stopped
<gizmobay> oh well
<bipolar> gizmobay: samba is useful if you want to auto install windows drivers for the printers and such.
<gizmobay> at least samba network shares still work
<Jonathan__> anyone wanna help me with ps3 media server?
<bipolar> Jonathan__: sorry, I've never touched one.
<Jonathan__> an Xbox man i see
<bipolar> Jonathan__: nope
<joe> i have a ps3
<bipolar> Jonathan__: I play WoW. I need no other games :P
<joe> i use coherence to play to it
<joe> best ive found
<joe> its awesome
<bipolar> Jonathan__: oh, and I use Wine to play WoW, of course.
<Jonathan__> coherence
<Jonathan__> ?>
<joe> yep
<joe> u using kubuntu?
<Jonathan__> i dont really care what i use to be honest as long as i can watch movies on the big telly
<Jonathan__> yeah course
<joe> use the kpackagekit
<joe> to install coherence
<Jonathan__> no way
<joe> then i can give u a sample config
<joe> that will get you up and going
<joe> save u some time anyway
<jimmy51_> !coherence
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coherence
<joe> im kinda new to the shit it took me a minute to figure out
<joe> i still dont fully understand it, but it works great, and thats good enough for me
<genii> !info coherence
<ubottu> Package coherence does not exist in karmic
<genii> Hm
<joe> wonder why its not there
<Jonathan__> shut up bot
<Jonathan__> it does
<Jonathan__> its installing now
<joe> its one of the most useful tools ive ever used
<joe> yeah, okay, ill go pastebin that conf
<joe> sec
<Jonathan__> kk
<joe> Jonathan__: http://pastebin.com/m35a94ba8
<bipolar> Ugh... does anyone know how to build a package that can ask questions of users when installed via packagekit? Packagekit ignores debconf.
<Jonathan__> joe where does coherence install to?
<joe> what i do, and i dont know if it is right, but it works, what i do is put that text in a .coherence file, put it in root folder, then as root type coherence &
<joe> change the folders ofcourse where your media is located
<joe> in the conf
<joe> .coherence in root folder is where i put it
<tsimpson> bipolar: ask in #kubuntu-devel
<joe> then just run coherence & as root
<Jonathan__> that pastebin file?
<joe> yes
<bipolar> ok. Thanks tsimpson
<joe> it will be working in seconds
<Jonathan__> :O
<joe> soon as you start coherence go look at video section on ps3
<joe> dont even have to search for the media server or anything
<joe> will just pop up
<Jonathan__> eh my media is in my home folder
<joe> then just put /home/jonathan or whatever
<joe> where content is
<Jonathan__> remove yours and add mine
<joe> yeah
<joe> if you notice, i even had /home/joe/smb4k as a content folder, so i can browse thru all my windows shares in the house on my ps3
<Jonathan__> ok i edited it
<Jonathan__> save it as PS3.coherence
<Jonathan__> in root?
<joe> dont leave the name Daddys Server, thats copyright :)
<joe> no
<joe> just .coherence
<joe> in root folder
<Jonathan__> ok changed it to spawn
<joe> like if your logged in as root cd ~
<joe> actually
<joe> if you put it in your user home dir
<joe> and run it as a user it would prolly still work
<joe> not sure, always did it as root
<Jonathan__> aww it wont let me save to root in kate :(
<joe> cuz i need root to access some of my content
<joe> su
<joe> well
<joe> just see if you can put it in .coherence in your local home dir
<joe> and then run it
<Jonathan__> aww
<Jonathan__> it didnt save my file
<joe> what file?
<joe> you prolly cant see it if it starts with a .
<joe> type ls -a
<joe> to see files that start with a .
<lulu> salut
<Jonathan__> ok ok how do i cd into root?
<Jonathan__> cd ./
<Jonathan__> ?
<lulu> ou est ce que je peux trouver une liste de serveurs irc plz?
<badmuppet> Is that johnathan phan use to work at connect services?
<bradpitt> !fr | lulu
<ubottu> lulu: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lulu> c'est seulement en anglais ici?
<gnopak> Hi, I cannot connect to wireless AP with kde4 plasma widget. I can connect to wired network. Can someone help, pls?
<Jonathan__> ok
<lundh> Hi
<gnopak> Jonathan__: cd /
<lundh> I just installed kubuntu on a W500, but what do I need to do to get sound to work from flash? (or apps other then kde-based ones)
<djustice> gnopak: the knetworkmanager widget is still a work in progress. imho, it shouldnt have been included. but w/e. have you tried nm-applet yet? or wicd?
<Jonathan__> one last noob question: how do i run the file from terminal
<Vroomfondle> Jonathan__: an executable file?
<Vroomfondle> or do you mean you want to edit a file?
<Jonathan__> no the ".coherence" file
<djustice> lundh: check your mixer settings in kmix, maybe a odd channel is muted?
<gnopak> djustice: I tried wicd. It worked at first. Then it started to turn wireless on and off every second.
<rstob911> lundh: on the kmix make sure the pcm slissers are up
<lundh> djustice: nothing like that
<djustice> gnopak: hm, maybe it's your driver. try nm-applet first. just to see. if that fails, then you likely have a driver issue.
<Vroomfondle> ah... I dunno anything about "coherence"
<Jonathan__> we were just talking about it
<lundh> rstob911: oh... why do I need pcm for flash?
<joe> Jonathan__:
<joe> just type coherence &
<rstob911> lundh: it worked for me
<gnopak> Will do, I have a Thinkpad T42. I was sure it would be supported. Was I wrong?
<djustice> lundh: hm. any different mixers? and im not sure why. but most cards have a 'master' and a 'pcm' channel. flash needs both turned up.
<lundh> djustice: it was the pcm-mixer but I dont get what that has to do with flash
<lundh> thanbks
<gnopak> djustice: Will do, I have a Thinkpad T42. I was sure it would be supported. Was I wrong?
<djustice> gnopak: seems like it should be. most thinkpads are linux friendly.. i thought anyway..
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : kde 4.3.3 is now installed, need to reboot. brb. we'll see if its fix my blackscreen problem :)
<gnopak> djustice: OK
<gnopak> djustice: What is the package name for nm-applet?
<djustice> gnopak: network-manager-gnome iirc, idk tho. the plasma widget works for me.
<djustice> kubuntu 9.10 was a beautiful release. congratz to the team. ;) i love that 'extra functionality' installer that hooks to amarok and nepomuk. what package is that btw? anyone know?
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : i still have that problem even after upgrading to kde 4.3.3 :( http://imagebin.org/72010
<gnopak> djustice: Thnks, installing now.
<bipolar> tsimpson: well, that answers that question. I can't get there from here. :P
 * bipolar goes back to the drawing board.
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, that's very strange ..never seen anything like it , any thoughts bipolar ?
<BluesKaj> or tsimpson ?
<bipolar> bradpitt: does ~/.xsession-errors have any clues?
<bipolar> bradpitt: do you have compositing turned on?
<tsimpson> that looks like plasma has failed to start
<bipolar> yap
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : yes, i have installing kubuntu karmic on my netbook but that was fine.
<bradpitt> bipolar : how  to do xsession?
<bipolar> bradpitt: can you get to a konsole?
<bradpitt> bipolar : yes i can
<bipolar> oh, good.
<bipolar> run 'less ~/.xsession-errors'
<gizmobay> I'm using a Geforce 5200 with the 173 drivers. Seems like I always have to do two reboots to get Karmic to boot properly. The first boot goes in low graphics mode
<bradpitt> bipolar : there's so many line.. idk how to paste it. something like QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2
<gizmobay> I did a pastebin to show the differences between the Xorg.log and Xorg.log.old with the Xorg.log being the good boot..
<gizmobay> http://pastebin.com/d3e8abc74
<djustice> bradpitt: a buggy plasmoid i bet. possible?
<bradpitt> djustice : yes maybe, idk much about kde. kubuntu karmic is my first distro :)
<bipolar> bradpitt: can you get a web browser open?
<bradpitt> bipolar : yes i can run firefox
<bipolar> bradpitt: select the text with the mouse and right-click>copy
<bipolar> then go to www.pastebin.ca and paste it into a new pastebin and submit it.
<djustice> bradpitt: wow. :) good luck and have fun learning. i would make a newb build an archlinux system first. just to learn. ;] try 'rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc' to erase your plasma settings. or rename it to something else. as a backup.
<bipolar> paste the url it gives you here and we can look at it.
<bipolar> bradpitt: since this is your first distro, I can assume this is not an upgraded workstation?
<bipolar> bradpitt: IOW, you did a fresh install
<tsimpson> you can try "kquitapp plasma-desktop" then deleting or moving ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc and or ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktoprc
<bradpitt> bipolar : no i can't there's thousand lines in Konsole
<tsimpson> then running "kdeinit4_wrapper plasma-desktop" to start plasma again
<bipolar> bradpitt: follow tsimpson's advice
<bipolar> bradpitt: and we'll go from there.
<bradpitt> ok tsimpson
<bradpitt> tsimpson : <unknown program name>(1786)/: "Application plasma-desktop could not be found using service org.kde.plasma-desktop and path /MainApplication."
<skreech> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tsimpson> bradpitt: that means that plasma wasn't running, so it's ok to continue
<bradpitt> tsimpson : continue with deleting plasma applet?
<tsimpson> bradpitt: the files, yes
<bradpitt> tsimpson : it runs for a moment and then fade to black again
<tsimpson> any output in the terminal?
<bradpitt> tsimpson : Launched ok, pid = 1822
<tsimpson> is that all?
<bradpitt> thats all
<tsimpson> hmm
<BluesKaj> gizmobay, just to be sure : lspci | grep VGA
<gizmobay> I made a mistake on my diff file. I was ssh'd into another box
<tsimpson> bradpitt: try just typing "plasma-desktop" into the shell
<bradpitt> tsimpson : ok it runs for a moment again, but there's so much output in the konsole
<tsimpson> can you try to pastebin it?
<djustice> bradpitt: make a new user (sudo adduser) and see if that user still has the problem... you have some other kind of configuration failure i think. or try 'rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*'
<bradpitt> tsimpson : yes i can, please wait.
<djustice> tsimpson: maybe it's a bad wallpaper or a panel went nuts or something. an iffy theme.
<bradpitt> djustice : ok ill do that later after pastebin this output :)
<BluesKaj> djustice he just installed , he didn't config any themes
 * BluesKaj wonders about the monitor driver
<bradpitt> tsimpson : http://pastebin.com/m2338a65a
<gizmobay> < (II) Initializing extension GLX
<gizmobay> looks like this is my issue
<gizmobay> When it trys to load this extension
<gizmobay> I get the low graphics mode
<gizmobay> 02:0a.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<yamokidzu-it> hello how adjust sound in kubuntu? please help
<djustice> yamokidzu-it: kmix? or menu>systemsettings>multimedia?
<BluesKaj> yamokidzu-it, open alsamixer in the terminal , make sure your ctrls are up to 75% or so with no M in the boxes
<rstob911> yamokidzu-it: and make sure the pcm slidders are up in kmix
<yamokidzu-it> ok thank
<djustice> bradpitt: that's a widget failing. someone cant code. ;]
<tsimpson> bradpitt: go ahead and try "rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*" and see if plasma starts then, if it does it was reading old config files
<yamokidzu-it> don't understand very well
<BluesKaj> gizmobay, kmenu/system/hardware drivers choose the recommended one and apply
<rstob911> yamokidzu-it: ok on the task bar you see a speaker click on it and when it pops up click kmix
<bradpitt> djustice , tsimpson : rm: cannot remove `/home/emily/.kde/share/config/plasma': No such file or directory
<yamokidzu-it> sorry don't see any speaker !
<djustice> yamokidzu-it: alt+f2; type 'kmix'<enter>; see bars? anything muted? no bars? then alt+f2; type 'konsole'<enter>; type 'alsamixer'<enter> into konsole; see bars? mute channels?
<tsimpson> bradpitt: you need the '*' at the end: rm /home/emily/.kde/share/config/plasma*
<djustice> bradpitt: ^ :)
<gizmobay> BluesKaj, it's already installed 173
<yamokidzu-it> no
<BluesKaj> gizmobay, make sure it's highlighted and being used
<yamokidzu-it> "impossible ex. cmd"
<bradpitt> tsimpson : ok, and then?
<yamokidzu-it> how install kmix?
<tsimpson> bradpitt: try typing "plasma-desktop" again
<djustice> yamokidzu-it: it's already installed. with kubuntu. open konsole and type 'kmix &'. does it give an error? or launch kmix?
<bradpitt> tsimpson : it runs for a moment again :(
<BluesKaj> yamokidzu-it, sudo apt-get install alsa-utils alsa-base
<tsimpson> bradpitt: still the same output?
<bradpitt> tsimpson : yes
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, what monitor are you using ?
<yamokidzu-it> sorry I choosen kmix only...
<bradpitt> tsimpson : its very old. samsung 15" sync master 591 s
<yamokidzu-it> I installed kde-base so probably wasn't installed...
<yamokidzu-it> ok works thank you
<juggle> I have a kubuntu and ubuntu-gnome cds,is it possile to install both of them so that i can use both kde and gnome?
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : its very old. samsung 15" sync master 591 s
<yamokidzu-it> how can I check volume level by the sound intensity like the sound volume of windows?
<yamokidzu-it> I mean the sound that the windows's sound control does when move a bar...ding!
<yamokidzu-it> BluesKAj
<bradpitt> juggle : choose anything you like, ubuntu or kubuntu. when you have it installed you can add KDE or gnome desktop with sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for KDE and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for gnome
<rstob911> juggle: if you already have kubuntu installed all you have to do is go to system settings then software ad remove and type gnome desktop and search by description
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, sudo nvidia-xconfig , the alt+f2 then, kdesudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, copy and paste  /etc/X11/xorg.conf so we can look at it
<BluesKaj> in pastebin
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : ok. here it is http://pastebin.com/m237d738d
<fjellrev1> I try to empty my trash can, the files go away but when I try deleting further I get an error saying that my trash can is full, anyone have any idea what to do ?
<BluesKaj> bradpitt, it looks fine
<BluesKaj> yamokidzu-it, in the terminal : sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<gizmobay> BluesKaj, it shows the driver as being used
<BluesKaj> BBL
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : it should be fine but idk i never expecting this blackscreen
<tsimpson> bradpitt: I'm not sure why it would fail, you could try asking in #kde maybe, and file a bug report here: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+filebug (stating the KDE version)
<zippy> blackscreen?
<zippy> thats what i have when starting kdm
<zippy> i found a workaround
<bradpitt> BluesKaj : believe it or not i reinstall it twice but by the time i do update this blackscreen happen :(
<bradpitt> tsimpson : ok ill do that :)
<zippy> i have to press ctrl alt +
<zippy> then i can see a low graphics message but nothing works
<zippy> then i press esc and everythings fine
<zippy> funny ritual for starting graphics
<bradpitt> tsimpson : what should i wrote on that launchpad? blackscreen after update on kubuntu karmic?
<zippy> very odd that no shell is available, only via ssh
<tsimpson> bradpitt: just that plasma fails to start after upgrading to karmic, even after deleting ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*, and attach the output of the "plasma-desktop" command
<zippy> nographic+noshell=bad idea
<tsimpson> bradpitt: then someone will ask for more information if needed
<gizmobay> going to try something. need to reboot.
<dmatt> how to report bug in weather widget?
<bradpitt> BluesKaj , tsimpson , djustice thanks for yor help.. i hope that my blackscreen problem won't happen in the LTS release. good job to you all. good luck :)
<tsimpson> dmatt: report a bug against plasma-widgets-addons
<dmatt> tsimpson: thanks, is there an easy way to look into source and check if I see the problem myself?
<tsimpson> dmatt: you can get the source with "apt-get source plasma-widgets-addons", that will download the source and extract it in the current directory
<gnufreex> Hi all. I have problem with pulseaudio. I installed ubuntu and it is working fine bud I did 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and now ubuntu still works fine but when I boot straight in KDE, I don't have sound
<gnufreex> in GNOME i still have sound
<gnufreex> And if I boot first in GNOME and then logout and go to KDE, I have sound again
<gnufreex> just wont work if I go straigt to KDE
<dmatt> gnufreex: try to unmute all channels in mixer
<gnufreex> tried that first
<gnufreex> same
<gnufreex> thanks anyway
<gnufreex> it is AD198x sound card
<tsimpson> try going to System Settings -> Multimedia -> and move "PulseAudio" up to the top of the list
<tsimpson> (or all of the lists)
<gnufreex> I think I tried that but I will try again
<ewoerner> is it possible to interrupt an update from jaunty to karmic?
<ewoerner> i.e. when downloading new packages
<gnufreex> i just loged to KDE and now have sound O.o
<Vroomfondle> ewoerner: if it's only downloading (hasn't started installing yet), yes
<Vroomfondle> otherwise, don't touch it
<ewoerner> Vroomfondle: downloading
<Vroomfondle> you can generally just close the window or ctrl-c on CLI
<Vroomfondle> (if I remember correctly)
<ewoerner> okay
<tsimpson> pulseaudio is dumb and evil
<ewoerner> already late, can't spend another 5 hours watching download progress
<tsimpson> and evil and dumb
<gnufreex> lol
<fjellrev1> Anyone here got any tips on fixing my trash can that doesnt delete files,just makes them invincible?
<gnufreex> <fjellrev1>: What version of Kubuntu? I had same problem with 9.04 and is now fine with 9.10
<fjellrev1> im running 9.10
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, pulseaudio ian agenda driven app, ...there's a dev over at #ubuntu who's been pushing pulseaudio on ppl since jaunty was released and somehow got it to be included as a default soundserver which really does serve much of a purpose except add another layer of complexity ,loopy digital distortion and choppy audio ..it's awful
<BluesKaj> doesn't serve much of a purpose , is what i meant
<tsimpson> which is why we don't include it in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> tsimpson, I still have it listed in system settings altho it's greyed out even after purging
<badmuppet> what is the best browser to on kubuntu
<tsimpson> that's just the config (for phonon) saying it was there
<badmuppet> firefox not really kde friendly
<badmuppet> konquer does not display all sites correctly
<tsimpson> try konqueror or arora
<BluesKaj> is there a way to get rid of the residual PA ?
<badmuppet> e.g http://www.vmware.com
<tsimpson> BluesKaj: not sure
 * genii sips and tries to figure out what vmware has to do with what is a good KDe wen browser
<Bios> I got a problem with my audio device (karmic) http://pastebin.com/m1252c0c8
<goodnightvienna> :)
<gnufreex> Does someone here use Daisy widget as Dock ? Some apps dont have dot when runing http://tinypic.com/r/eqyrer/6
<gnufreex> That blue cube is netBeans IDE and is actualy running
<gnufreex> But don't have dot
<Bios> I got a problem with my audio device (karmic) http://pastebin.com/m1252c0c8
<genii> !intelhda | Bios
<ubottu> Bios: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<genii> Bios: The instructions were for an earlier version but still apply
<Bios> ok thx
<jimmy51_> fresh 9.10 install, installed kubuntu-restricted-extras.  how can i pop in a dvd and play it?
<djustice> jimmy51_: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<peter____> hello
<jimmy51_> djustice: hmm... there is no libdvdread4
<jimmy51_> (on my system)
<djustice> jimmy51_: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 :)
<peter____> is there anybody online
<djustice> peter____: hello :) there are plenty of ppl online ;]
<yngnhrnyboi> any irc pros here?
<peter____> but nobody is talking?
<peter____> i only see some message from system
<djustice> peter____: this is a support channel, not a chat channel. do you have a problem with kubuntu?
<djustice> yngnhrnyboi: pro irc user? lol. what's the problem?
<kgeek> peter____: hello dude
<yngnhrnyboi> how do i get other servers?
<djustice> yngnhrnyboi: what irc client? konversation? file>serverlist
<jimmy51_> djustice: ok, installed and ran install-css.sh.  still not playing in dragon player.  it stays black, gets to 00:01 and crashes if i try to pause/unpause
<peter____> just checking the operating system, quite well, stable and pretty fast, compared to vista ;-)
<djustice> jimmy51_: try a reboot :? mine worked right after the script though. the script did finish correctly?
<jimmy51_> hmm... i'll try a reboot
<yngnhrnyboi> ??????
<jimmy51_> script appeared to finish properly
<kgeek> peter____: are  u the same peter  who is on topcoder.
<djustice> yngnhrnyboi: what are you using as an irc program? konversation? xchat? irssi? there are a ton of them.. i cant help if u dunno wut program ur using..
<yngnhrnyboi> konversation
<Shaxor> Yo, I'm here to ask if anyone uses Emesene?
<djustice> jimmy51_: also, the mplayer website has a codec tarball. has just about every codec.
<jimmy51_> hmm, it looks like dragon replaced kaffiene.  dragon isn't listed on the restrictedformats/playingDVDs page
<djustice> yngnhrnyboi: yea, file>server list. or quick connect. then enter the info. are you looking for other servers to connect to? for a certain reason? google knows a ton of them. i liek dalnet sometimes. im a freenode guy tho rly ;)
<djustice> jimmy51_: dragon plays dvd's fine. it's the same subsystem.
<djustice> jimmy51_: and nah, not rly replaced. its just a 'really simple to use' video player.
<jimmy51_> ok.  i'll just reboot and see if it helps
<yngnhrnyboi> im kinda new to this and am looking to find places to talk to other people like me
<djustice> yngnhrnyboi: i dunno u or wut kinda server u would liek. #ubuntu-offtopic and #kde-cafe are nice places to chat tho...
<yngnhrnyboi> ok i will give those a try
<yngnhrnyboi> thanks
<keldrona> hello guys. I have got a problem with joomla. Can anyone help me?
<djustice> keldrona: does joomla not have an irc channel? you would probably get more help there... or a mailing list if they have one... or you might get lucky here. :) i dunno tho.
<kgeek> ant one here to help me with loop to moount iso images
<ghostcube> keldrona: what problem even if its not kubuntu related
<ghostcube> joomla 1.5 core or any plugin
<llutz> kgeek: sudo mount -o loop file.iso mntpoint
<kgeek> llutz: thnxx
<keldrona> ghostcube: it's simple... I'm trying to install joomla 1.5.15 (I've done it before in another site) and, at the page where database information is needed, I click on the button "next" and nothing happens... it looks like I'm clicking in the void
<ghostcube> any script blogger ?
<ghostcube> the installer is java based
<ghostcube> tried in other browsers ?
<keldrona> yes... in 3 different computer... always with linux and always with firefox
<jose__> hii
<rottex> quick question: does someone know, how I can get the time/date when a specific package was installed on the system (on the command-line...) ?
<Guest29086> hi
<sysop2> hi
<lukasz_> HI
<jimmy51_> "Lock Screen" isn't doing anything.  9.10 fresh install + nvidia driver 185.  is this a known bug?
<lukasz_> Zastanawiam sie czy sa tu Polacy
<jimmy51_> can i run a command to force the screen to lock?
<sysop2> is there anything like screenrecycler for kde? is there a way I can eumlate that. bascially I want a another x display that is linked to vnc, so when I vnc into my computer I just get that display
<sysop2> so I can use another computer as an extra display for laptop.
<jimmy51_> ah... CTRL ALT L
<lukasz_> magez:  Pl :D?
<jimmy51_> adios
<Urrghs> hi; someone here who can help a noob to get his kubuntu work again?    "mount of filesystem failed"
<sysop2> I would love to vnc from my windows or mac to a special port on my linux pc and full screen the session and then be able to drag windows over to it.
<Urrghs> kubuntu does not start
<lukasz_> marek_:  siema:D
<Urrghs> only the maintenance shell
<lukasz_> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Urrghs> aha...to polski kanal; nawet nie zauwarzylem
<rottex> Urrgs: 1) start with liveCD/usbstick and try chroot to your system --> google  2) double check /boot/menu.lst and /etc/fstab
<rottex> Urrgs: or check your hd cable :-)
<Urrghs> hehe
<Urrghs> hmm..tonight I will not be able to get a cd....so I can check the file  /boot/menu.lst....but check for what?
<Urrghs> the cable is not the problem  :)  I have got only one hard disk here on the notebook...the windows works :)
<rottex> check for the "root" parameter
<Urrghs> otherwise I could not be here....
<rottex> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rottex> example: "kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic root=UUID=302320c6-8449-41e9-8b13-61984b87b87b ro vga=0x368"
<marek_> lukasz_ albo sie nie ma :)
<Urrghs> yes.....root parameter...ok
<Urrghs> hmm.....should I change there anything?   I suppose so...
<lukasz_> marek_:  szukam tu pomocy na na tym polskim kanale to tylko jakis koles sie wysmiewa :/
<rottex> well , i dont know :-)
<marek_> lukasz_ remember this is english channel :)
<rottex> without a "working system" from livecd etc. its hard to do something
<Urrghs> hmmm...then the check will not be very successful
<Urrghs> aha...ok
<rottex> Urrghs: isnt it possible to start a kubuntu in windows ?! I But I do not know this "wubi" , cause I run Linux since 7 years and no $soft...
<Urrghs> hmm
<Hans_Henrik> you can run wubi and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<Walzmyn> "service network-manager" restart is not working. Anybody else having this issue?
<aaron_> heya i wanted to install the latest versions of amarok and ktorrent from source, should i remove the current versions via kpackagemanager?
<nomopofomo> test, can anyone see this?
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: sorry
<Benkinooby> whois freaky[t]
<freaky[t]> Benkinooby,  ;P
<gizmobay> I'm trying to get the grub reboot options to work again. I can't remember what to change in the menu.lst for default and for savedefault. Anyone remeber?
<djustice> anyone know if there is a kword package of the kde4 version (trunkmebbe?) somewhere? for karmic?
<Tm_T> !koffice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about koffice
<Tm_T> !info kword
<ubottu> kword (source: koffice): a word processor for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu10 (karmic), package size 2307 kB, installed size 6348 kB
<Tm_T> weird
<Tm_T> djustice: you might like to search for ppa
<Tm_T> shame I cannot help you on that, I really should be in sleep by now
<djustice> Tm_T: ah, thanks anyway :) ill check the ppaz. im scared of ppas tho. :[
<Blues-Man> hi all
<Blues-Man> i had a crash after installed some python-based plasmoid, is this a known bug?
<Blues-Man> the crash was made by plasma-desktop
<Roey> Riddell:  hey Jonathan, just wanted to update you on this udev thing.  It's known, and the -proposed repo has the fixed package.  How long would it take to trickle down to the main repository, in your estimation?
<ewoerner> does the usb-creator also work with non-ubuntu iso images?
<ewoerner> (at least for the boot part)
<lukasz_> Cu
<sysop2> hi
<sysop2> is there anything like screenrecycler for kde? is there a way I can eumlate that. bascially I want a another x display that is linked to vnc, so when I vnc into my computer I just get that display
<sysop2> emulate I mean
#kubuntu 2009-11-18
<MortimeR_> is it possible to install/configure a networked printer with kubuntu? Using System_setting_Configure new printer_ does not work for me as it immediately complains about an incorrect pw without a dialog to enter it.
<semanticer> ha
<semanticer> i am irc guy now
<delight> is there a place where i can read about the karmic updates (what the change-description) ?
<delight> is
<delight> is there a place where i can read about the ubuntu (karmic) updates (change-description) ?
<unapiedra> Hi, I just reinstalled karmic and then copied my HOME back into the new HOME. Yet, all system settings are gone. What is going on?
<giz> delight: is this what you are looking for ? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala
<wrgb> delight: see this link for a summary of what's new -- http://1800ubuntu.com/news/14-whats-new-in-ubuntu-910.htmlvvv
<wrgb> delight: and this link for the release notes, known bugs, issues etc. -- http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<K350> How do I find my extra Hard Drive in kubuntu?
<wrgb> K350: click on Applications > System > File Manager and you should see it in the left hand pane of the file browser window
<novaeslucasjnn> hi dear
<K350> Ah, thanks. But I cant' see it there..however it's in /dev/sdb1
<fransleygc> ola
<giantpune> hey.  anybody here can offer a little help with qt?
<giantpune> im trying to figure out  know how to use text from a QString in a regular char or const char?
<darkham> hi people, i've installed kubuntu 9.10, i'm trying to play music with amarok but nothing, i installed gstreamer bad ugly base good (universe multiverse) but nothing
<darkham> what can ido?
<darkham> somebody?
<badmuppet> hello
<darkham> badmuppet: i need help with multimedia
<badmuppet> whats the problem
<darkham> i installed kubuntu 9.10
<badmuppet> yep
<darkham> i installed all gstreamer plugins
<darkham> base good bad ugly (universe/multiverse)
<badmuppet> and i assume you are getting no sound
<darkham> but i can't read any tyoe of file with amarok,
<darkham> it remains 0:00
<darkham> the soundcard is properly configured
<darkham> i can hear audio properly on konqueror
<badmuppet> do you get sound from other applications?
<badmuppet> in Amarok undeer sound and video configution what is your primary sound device
<darkham> the only i've
<rstob911> some of the files for amarok are missing if you look down on the task bar do you see a blue icon right next to amarok when you open it if so click on that it will install the correct codecs
<darkham> rstob911: nothing of that for me...
<darkham> rstob911: i discover i can play flac
<rstob911> are you using 64 bit or 32 bit darkham
<darkham> 32
<rstob911> do you have the non free repository enabled
<darkham> yes i've enebled all ,
<rstob911> did you do it by terminal
<darkham> i enable them by kpackagekit
<rstob911> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<rstob911> you will need the nonfree codecs and also win32 and what the heck while you are at it libdvdcss2
<darkham> i can't play the podcast streams
<carpii_> im hoping some people still use kde 3.5 :( ....   when i right click 5 files and choose "Create Archive",  Ark creates 5 zipfiles instead of one zipfile with 5 files in it.  Any way to fix this, thanks
<underdog7> hello!  can anyone tell me how i can share a partition with my dual boot OSs -- Windows 7 and Ubuntu?  I already have a third partition, however, b/c it is ext3 i cannot access it via Wndows 7.  I have also tried an EXT3 driver for Windows, but it doesn't seem to recognize the third partitions format for some reason.  any ideas anyone?
<underdog7> is the only option to have an NTFS partition?
<Zeikfried> Can anyone tell me how to setup a Cricket A600 USB modem in Kubuntu.
<Zeikfried> underdog: Even if you install Kubuntu/Ubuntu inside a windows partition, it will only show up as a .DISK format file, you wont be able to open it.
<joshjtl> hey folks, i need to use a virtualmachine to run netflix streams, can anyone recommend one where i may get the best performance for this?
<cancuengt> hello people
<cancuengt> good nigth
<cancuengt> *night
<cancuengt> I have a problem connecting a kubuntu karmic koala to a wifi network
<cancuengt> it recognizes the network and everything but does not recieve dhcp
<nomopofomo> idk who is in charge of such things but you guys should really consider making tranmission-qt the default bittorrent client for kubuntu... ktorrent just sucks... i can never get people to connect to me even with their upnp plugin
<carpii_> i have no problems with ktorrent
<carpii_> have you tried forwarding the torrent ports manually, maybe the upnp code is the problem ?
<nomopofomo> i've tried
<jmichaelx> a few years back this channel used to be kind of a hopping place, but apparently not anymore
<jmichaelx> i have always loved ktorrent
<jpierre> hey whaqt sup people
<azzure> hehehe...:D
<jpierre> what is going on
<nomopofomo> just doesn't work for me
<azzure> problem?
<nomopofomo> people can't connect to me... i've tried the upnp plugin and forwarding my ports but it's broken... tranmission works though
<azzure> u behind a router?
<lalas> hi
<azzure> :)
<nomopofomo> yeah b ehind a router but like i said i've forwarded the ports and still won't work
<dma> Has anyone tried qingy? I'm having trouble getting it to launch from /etc/event.d/tty1.
<cancuengt> hi
<cancuengt> I have a problem with dhclient with a broadcom wifi card on a dell inspiron 6400. Im using kubuntu karmic
<cancuengt> is there any one here that knows abotu this issue?
<Huntz23> ello all
<curt> is it possible to specify an expert install manually in the boot options .. this 9.10 live cd doesn't have and F6>F6 to select expert
<curt> quiet in heree...
<Huntz23> how do you uninstall nvidia drivers, I want to try a different driver but I am pretty sure I need to unistall the one I am trying now
<curt> envyng seemed to do a nice job for me
<curt> Huntz23: aptitude install envyng
<Huntz23> but will that uninstall the proprietary driver I downloaded from nvida?
<curt> Huntz23: no .. but it will properly install the ubuntu repository (non-free) ones
<curt> can't remember my nic password
<Guest67392> hello 07
<Huntz23> how bout install envyng-core, becuase thats one of the options install envyng gives me
<curt> Huntz23: ya .. that's the one
<curt> Huntz23: then run envy-core in a root terminal or sudo -i from a user terminal
<Brhad56> hi
<Guest67392> is anyone familiar with the audio in 9.10? I can play mp3's, but no internet (firefox w/adobe flash 10, or last.fm)
<Huntz23> hmmm
<Guest67392> it's as if it's muted...
<Brhad56> Guest67392: I have that problem to.  Seems that the first application that grabs the sound locks it somehow.  For instance, if open Amarok first, then YouTube will not have sound.
<Guest67392> sorry, i'm not famiiar with irc commands, but i'm not sure that's the case brhad56
<Guest67392> for example I can watch youtube in hd, but no sound
<Brhad56> Guest67392: I also had an issue in previous version where K-Mixer had a hidden slide bar that I couldn't hear any sound until I added the hidden slide bar and pushed up the volume on it
<Brhad56> Guest67392: But you can hear sound via Amarok?
<Guest67392> i can hear amarok, and i can play and hear mp3's, mp4's,, etc
<Brhad56> Guest67392: If you close Amarok completly (not just minimied in task bar) and close out of firefox (or web browser of choice).. open back up firefix.. and then try youtube again... does it work?
<Brhad56> !no sound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no sound
<Brhad56> !sound
<Guest67392> tried that, killed firefox, killed amarok -- nothing else open not even a widget.
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest67392> sound does work, this is more flash/internet based sound i can't hear.
<Brhad56> you did make sure the volume in the flash window is not all the way down?
<Guest67392> lol, yeah volume on flash window is maxed out.
<Brhad56> I'm of no further help and defer to the experts.
<Guest67392> Thx for trying brhad56.
<patcito> hi
<patcito> I lost sound on amarok after upgrading to 2.2.1, any idea how to get it back?
<Guest67392> pat, can you use vlc instead? or another audio program?
<carl_> hello
<carl_> i need some help setting up my wireless
<carl_> ive read about every possible way
<carl_> and nothing is working
<ner0x> Is there something comparable to quickbooks in linux?
<Tm_T> ner0x: what does this quickbooks do?
<ner0x> It's like a finance program.
<ner0x> Something to manage money for a small business.
<Tm_T> ner0x: there's kmymoney
<ner0x> Tm_T: That might work.
<Tm_T> ner0x: also gnucash, and there's plenty of others too
<ner0x> Tm_T: I need something to hook onto my online banking. I'll have to check it out. Thanks.
<Tm_T> ner0x: kmymoney should support something
<inteliwasp> i found an odd problem in my new linux install, when i log out of my session, my mouse and keyboard stop working... any ideas to fix it?
<TheKro> can anyone recommend an application for monitoring network usage by application/process?  I can use netstat to see what connections exist, and system monitor to see total network usage, but i want the by-application/process breakdown
<Jechp> Holas
<Jechp> alguien por aqui
<Jechp> ?
<Unksi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jechp> ok
<Jechp> sorry
<Unksi> no problem :)
<hankjin> can anyone login qq? in kubuntu?
<Newbee> good morning
<Newbee> bloetooth and wireless are always enabled when I boot karmic. How can I make it disabled by default without disabling it completely which means that I can turn it still on by  pressing the button on the case.
<sheytan> Hi tehre
<sheytan> how do i enable intel graphics drivers in 9.10?
<Newbee_> sorry my system did not react anymore
<Newbee_> so the question again: bloetooth and wireless are always enabled when I boot karmic. How can I make it disabled by default without disabling it completely which means that I can turn it still on by  pressing the button on the case.
<DaPapst> hi all
<DaPapst> I just installed karmic the tilde "~" is now only appearing after pressing it and space afterwards. How to change that?
<Newbee_> does noone know how to handle this bluetooth/wlan issue?
<skar> hi, my latop's Fn+Up key to increase lcd screen brightness isn't working after moving to karmic. any other way to increase screen brightness?
<dma> Hi, Skar. During the version change to 9.04, I think, the keyboard mapping changed. If you have an .Xmodmap file, it may have been made obsolete by this change. That happened to me. I had to regenerate and edit the file again.
<mty2k> how do i resume a apt-get upgrade? i did apt-get upgrade butconnection got lost halfway through
<tsimpson> mty2k: just put in "sudo apt-get upgrade" again
<mty2k> tsimpson:  and it'll resume
<tsimpson> yes
<tsimpson> it'll resume any partial downloads and go from there
<user> hello
<user> autoteam
<user> exit
<user> quit
<carpii_> im guessing youre new to irc
<s-toned> tsimpson: Hi, I had that problem with web archiving, and khtml-settings in KDE4-konqueror (Tools menu). I'd like you to know, that it's solved, thanks to your assistance. After I'd seen it working in a fresh install I erased all *.rc-files in ~/.kde/share/apps/khtml/kpartplugins, and it worked. Thanks again.
<tsimpson> s-toned: good to hear it worked out for you
<test_> hi
<test_> any greece?
<tsimpson> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<crayfish> Anyone had problems installing Kubuntu netbook remix from usb? I'm trying to install it onto a dell mini 9, the live kde starts up, but when I click on the install kubuntu netbook app it goes to load but then nothing happens
<crayfish> any ideas?
<kevix> trying to get text-to-speech enabled and working in okular
<tsimpson> kevix: you should just need "kttsd" installed
<kevix> tsimpson: I did install it. I then typed 'kttsd'
<kevix> but something is still not setup.
<tsimpson> start kttsmgr
<tsimpson> that should give you the interface for the config
<tsimpson> you may also want to install one of the festvox-* packages
<kevix> I got a config for kttsmgr
<kevix> and I do have a fexvox package installed
<kevix> this is koala
<tsimpson> then you just need to make sure that "Enable Text-to-Speech System  (KTTSD)" is checked in the "General" tab of the config
<tsimpson> and probably set up a talker in the "Talkers" tab
<s-toned> crayfish: on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  the Dell Mini 9 is mentioned:  "...it also depends on which way the USB drive was formatted, on a Dell Mini 9, it may show up as either, so it may make sense to review settings again."
<crayfish> s-toned: surely if that was the case it wouldn't boot up Kubuntu live would it?
<crayfish> It's booting fine, just nothing happens when I click the install icon from the desktop
<kevix> what would cause: DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Could not open network socket
<kevix> and: ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<tsimpson> kevix: are you in KDE3?
<crayfish> People still use KDE3? ;-)
<tsimpson> well DCOP is KDE3
<kevix> huh?
<kevix> I was using this 'test script' to activate ktts and it used certain commands.
<tsimpson> DCOP is a inter-process-communication protocol used in KDE3 applications, KDE4 applications use DBUS
<tsimpson> well the test script is for KDE3 then
<kevix> ok. that makes sense.
<kevix> I also can not get kmouth working either.
<tsimpson> you can try: qdbus org.kde.kttsd /KSpeech say "Hello there" 0
<tsimpson> that should speak "Hello there"
<kevix> Interface '' not available in object /KSpeech at org.kde.kttsd:
<kevix> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownObject (No such object path '/KSpeech')
<tsimpson> did you check the "Enable Text-to-Speech System (KTTSD)" box in kttsmgr?
<kevix> will double check
<kevix> tsimpson: I installed kttsd and ran kttsmgr, the dialog came up and I thing I enabled it. but I do not know how to reconfigure the settings
<tsimpson> kevix: you configure kttsd from kttsmgr
<kevix> tsimpson: yes. so I ran kttsmgr before. but I dont know how to reconfigure it.
<tsimpson> you should just need to check the box, then it should run
<kevix> tsimpson: it did run once. but when I re-run it, the dialog box does not appear
<tsimpson> there will be a small blue icon the the system tray with a speaker
<awidegreen> how can I use an akonadi-imap-resource in kontact? .. or is it not yet ready? (i'm using kamic)
<tsimpson> right click it, and choose "Configure"
<kevix> tsimpson: ok. activating plasma-desktop
<yamokidzu-it> hello
<dei> hello
<yamokidzu-it> wicd ask for root pswd...
<yamokidzu-it> never asked before
<yamokidzu-it> cannot connect :-(
<tsimpson> use your password
<yamokidzu-it> doesn't works
<yamokidzu-it> wicd doesn't starts
<tsimpson> then you need  to start it with "kdesudo wicd"
<yamokidzu-it> checked also in sys monitor
<yamokidzu-it> it's the same also for gnome desk
<yamokidzu-it> also tryied reinstalling it
<yamokidzu-it> so I have to type kdesudo in konsole?
<tsimpson> press Alt-F2 to open the run dialog
<tsimpson> then type in: kdesudo wicd
<tsimpson> that will ask for your password, so wicd will start with root privateers
<tsimpson> *privileges
<yamokidzu-it> after I entered the password or when the window apperars?
<tsimpson> you will be asked for your password by kdesudo, that will then start wicd
<yamokidzu-it> ok
<kevix> findServiceByDesktopPath: kcmkttsd.desktop not found
<yamokidzu-it> now I'm on windog again so cannot check...
<tsimpson> kevix: that file is in the kttsd package
<tsimpson> /usr/share/kde4/services/kcmkttsd.desktop
<kevix> yes.
<kevix> but when I try to launch configure from the plasma desktop icon, that is the error it shows on the xterm
<tsimpson> desktop icon?
<kevix> the icon for stoping/starting/configure/pause the TTS system
<tsimpson> that should be in the system tray
<kevix> ok. the system tray icon
<tsimpson> well it should work, if you have the file
<tsimpson> it works here after I installed it
<kevix> I do have the file, but it emits the error and does not :)
<kevix> tsimpson: it works on your koala system?
<tsimpson> yes
<kevix> well that means its something that I need to fix. ok.
<tsimpson> with KDE 4.3.3
<tsimpson> kevix: you can try #kde for more help with it
<gnufreex_> How to setup Firefox to be default browser in KDE. When I click link in this chat, it gets open with Konqueror, and I don't want that.
<tsimpson> gnufreex_: System Settings -> Default Applications
<yamokidzu-it> why kde automatical run programs at start-up without ask? example: every start-up it automatical runs firefox, kvirc and my home folder!
<tsimpson> yamokidzu-it: because you had those running when you logged out
<yamokidzu-it> and so how can disable this?
<tsimpson> System Settings -> Advanced (tab) -> Session Manager, choose "Start with an empty session"
<gnufreex_> Ok, It works, thanks
<Szadek> hello buddies .I think there is a bug with nvidia-graphics 183** and kubuntu .I intalled ubuntu(gnome) ... and then installed all the restricted hardware ( one is nvidia 9600 gt ) , and then installed kubuntu-desktop using synaptic package manager ... then i rebooted and , after the boot progress finishes , it give me a black window ... kdm dont start ... maybe a kdm bug ??
<ryanakca> Szadek: I can't help you right now (I'm heading out the door to school), but if you could pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the next person to come by?
<Szadek> ryanakca ... i will do that when i get home too ... but one thing .. i cant start the desktoop , no command line available too when i boot the system , just the black windwos after the progress bar finishes loading ... maybe i cant do that =/
<shockrates> hi
<shockrates> does kubuntu use a customized kde gui?
<Tm_T> shockrates: no
<shockrates> so the gui is exactly the same, as with other distros that use kde
<shockrates> kubuntu doesnt have a special customized adjusted kde
<Tm_T> shockrates: as long as they don't modify it yes
<shockrates> thanks
<apach47> приветствую всех пользователей кубунту, находящихся на этом канале
<Tm_T> !ru | apach47
<ubottu> apach47: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<apach47> #ubuntu-ru
<Tm_T> apach47: /join #ubuntu-ru
<kahn_onjy_bryce> hi
<shockrates> does kubuntu use invasive patches for kde?
<shockrates> i mean does it change the upstream version of kde a lot?
<Tm_T> shockrates: no
<shockrates> ok
<Tm_T> shockrates: as little as possible
<shockrates> beautiful
<jimmy51_> clicking on a window's taskbar tile doesn't minimize the window anymore.  is this intentional?
<jimmy51_> well, at least not consistently
<crayfish> Still cant get 9.10 netbook remix to install from USB, showing lots of SQUASHFS errors in the log (boots into KDE but install app does nothing) - anyone got any ideas?
<ner0x> Just plugged in a hardware modem that *should* work with kubuntu, I had it working on the release prior to 9.1
<ner0x> 9.10*
<ner0x> My /dev/ttyACM0 shows up as it should, but the device "is busy" whenever I attempt to use it.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ner0x> I wonder if downgrading to the previous kubuntu would fix the problem.
<paulandrelatulip> hello
<yofel> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<wanhuubb-it> help kde is not working maybe mistake
<wanhuubb-it> cannot connect with wicd!
<ner0x> How can I go back to the previos release of kubuntu?
<bazhang> ner0x, full reinstall
<ner0x> bazhang: I can't find the iso on the site. :0-/
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Kubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) torrents can be obtained at (CD) http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/karmic/ or (DVD) http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.10/releases/
<bazhang> ner0x, the iso or the torrents of said iso
<wanhuubb-it> cannot unlock settings: its button doesn't works!!!
<rerushg> wanhuubb-it: why wicd? NM working well in KDE? What is result of ifconfig?
<ner0x> bazhang: These are all 9.10
<wanhuubb-it> yes but network manager is very bad I think something is "freezed"
<bazhang> ner0x, right, did you want the iso or the torrent of 9.04
<wanhuubb-it> ner0x what should I check in ifconfig?
<rerushg> wanhuubb-it: I like wicd myself but NM seems to be much improved.... you run eth or wireless?
<ner0x> bazhang: Yes.
<bazhang> ner0x, which one.
<ner0x> bazhang: The previous release. Before Karmic
<bazhang> ner0x, link to iso    OR link to torrent
<wanhuubb-it> rerushg both
<wanhuubb-it> last time wireless
<anoneemouse> i get a no such partition error on grub
<ner0x> bazhang: I found it. Thank you.
<anoneemouse> after installing kubuntu 4 times and trying various different things... ive been struggling for 3 days :/
<rerushg> wanhuubb-it: how about Kwallet? wants a password maybe?
<wanhuubb-it> what's?
<wanhuubb-it> cannot run kdesudo: it's not installed...
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, what does your partition table look like : sudo blkid
<anoneemouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/321606/
<rerushg> wanhuubb-it: check the usual stuff: lspci or lsudb for hardware... lsmod for drivers..... ifconfig and iwconfig for setup.... you're using wicd network GUI?
<anoneemouse> sdc is my flash drive
<wanhuubb-it> WHAT should I check?
<wanhuubb-it> the problem is that I CANNOT unlock system settings!!!
<wanhuubb-it> it's locked
<ner0x> wanhuubb-it: What are you talking about?
<ner0x> wanhuubb-it: It's called sudo
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, grub trouble ?
<anoneemouse> no such partition error
<rerushg> wanhuubb-it: you cannot become root?
<brmassa> guys, anyone here with experience with rsync? im trying to use it but its veryyyy slow. it goes as "waves": 1mb is transfered then a juge gap, then another few mbs....
<anoneemouse> ive also had unknown filesystem and another error which i cant remember
<anoneemouse> like i say ive tried numerous times, even installing kubuntu 4 times over with different options
<jimmy51_> using dolphin, how can i connect to a hidden share on a windows machine that requires credentials?  it keeps saying access denied without asking for credentials
<anoneemouse> BluesKaj: ive checked the output files generated by grub install and they look correct
<anoneemouse> set root=(hd1,5)
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, so what is happening exactly ?
<anoneemouse> i get a rescue console with the error: no such partition
<fortunev> Hi All. I am fairly new to linux, and very new to KDE. So fare I am very pleased. Is there a way to know what the changes to a package are from an upgrade?
<alvin> fortunev: I use the command line for that, but I think it's possible in the current package manager. (Command line: $ aptitude changelog thepackage)
<fortunev> alvin: Thanks. CLI is what I was looking for
<jimmy51_> i'm unable to connect to any samba shares on my windows machines as of today.  it's not even asking for credentials.  what shoudl i do?
<anoneemouse> BluesKaj: is it possible that hd1 and 0 switch around when i reboot?
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, maybe you have too many partitions in front of the ext4 . I thought I saw something about 4 partitons max in front of ext, but I'm not certain
<llutz> BluesKaj: you cannot have more than 4 primary partitions  on a drive. if you need more, you have to make 1 an extended partition with logical-drives in it. that "ext" hasn't anything to do with ext2/3/4 Filesystem
<jimmy51_> man.  i can't connect to ANY samba shares.  i get access denied when i browse to the hostname and get folder does not exist when i specify the shares explicitly.
<jimmy51_> AH.  if i run dolphin with sudo, smb share access is possible.  otherwise, access is denied.  this seems like something isn't right.
<darkham> why kubuntu haven't software center? one of the most important news of the 9.10 release.... kpackagekit isn't properly good, it haven't the software names, only packages, and user lose many times....
<s-toned> wanhuubb-it: Have you tried   sudo wicd     on a console?
<BluesKaj> llutz , thanks for that info, unfortunately the guy left without telling us ...no patience
<AlexZion> hi everyone..., I have aproblem with audio system on my kubuntu karmic ..,it doesn't works with amarok or even in a browser (youtube for example)..., some help please....
<jimmy51_> patience is a virtue
<jimmy51_> AlexZion: i had to unmute mine after i upgraded
<jimmy51_> in mixer, the PCM slider was all the way down
<AlexZion> I checked the mixer , but everything is ok
<rstob911> AlexZion: open kmix and make sure the pcm slidders are up
<jimmy51_> AlexZion: check all of the sliders again
<BluesKaj> llutz, here's his partition table http://paste.ubuntu.com/321606/ .. maybe we can help him if and when he comes back
<jimmy51_> (i only say this because i asked, told them i checked, and had to check again.  i missed the PCM slider)
<AlexZion> yeah , is up ...., the problems starts when I installed wine ...
<AlexZion> it change some settings for audio system ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: that's UUIDs not a partition-table
<BluesKaj> llutz, well ,it gives us a clue
<jimmy51_> i'm going to go eat at a buffet.  maybe my samba fix will come to me over some filafil.
<rstob911> AlexZion: go into system settings and then go to multimedia then try using pulse audio for everything
<AlexZion> ok I'll try it ..
<rstob911> AlexZion: also have you installed all of the nonfree codecs
<AlexZion> yeah , with pulse seems to beok ...
<BluesKaj> rstob911, why pulseaudio , it breaks most systems , most are better of without it
<BluesKaj> off
<AlexZion> but right now doesn't work anymore skype ..., I mean the mic doesn' capture ... :(
<rstob911> it has been reworked i have been using it with no problems what soever
<BluesKaj> ok pulseaudio for skype, I guess you're stuck wih it then
<BluesKaj> rstob911, it just adds an unecessary layer to the soundserver setup ...alsa works just fine without it as long as you don'r need skype.
<AlexZion> I cannot understand what's going on..., few days ago everything was ok ...
<rstob911> did you upgrade
<AlexZion> the normal update , but the problem started before ...., installing some wine stuff ....
<rstob911> BluesKaj: there are parts of amarok that needs pulseaudio to work properly the new amarok anyway
<BluesKaj> rstob911, but who needs amarok , it's a mess too :)
<rstob911> AlexZion: also make sure you look at your task bar and look for regular bug fixes that will pop up from time to time
<AlexZion> yeah , sure , my system is up to date ..., I always update when comes out a notification ...
<BluesKaj> the problem here is we have too many broken apps that have broken dependents ( not depenendies)
<rstob911> BluesKaj: like i said alot of people still like amarok and and it has to have pulse audio to work properly
<anoneemouse> BluesKaj: what is the command you gave me to list my partition table?
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, sudo fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> that's the correct one , anoneemouse
<anoneemouse> there was another one... something with a b bkld ?
<ner0x> How can I make my own kernel?
<ner0x> Any special commands or just the typical "make && make modules_install"
<llutz> ner0x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<BluesKaj> the one I gave earlier wasn't exactly correct , it lists your fstab,which isn't a partition table , anoneemouse
<anoneemouse> i want to have a look at that uuid
<anoneemouse> fdisk -l isnt showing that
<anoneemouse> im now manually trying to fix grub.cfg
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse,  sudo blkid
<K350> Is here anyone who has  M Audio Audiophile 24/96 on Kubuntu 9.10 ?
<ner0x> llutz: I've been trying to get this hardware modem working for the last four hours. :-/
<anoneemouse> ok so ive determined that its searching for the right uuid thingy
<anoneemouse> when i was at the rescue console for grub i couldnt see hd1,5
<anoneemouse> instead i see hd1,1,a and hd1,1,b
<anoneemouse> it looks like kubuntu installed to logical partitions and not physical ones
<llutz> anoneemouse: doesn't matter
<BluesKaj> anoneemouse, llutz told me this and he would know ,"you cannot have more than 4 primary partitions  on a drive. if you need more, you have to make 1 an extended partition with logical-drives in it. that "ext" hasn't anything to do with ext2/3/4 Filesystem"
<anoneemouse> ok but my grub config pointed to hd1,5
<anoneemouse> and gives a no such partition error
<llutz> [17:23:59] <BluesKaj> anoneemouse, sudo fdisk -l
<llutz> anoneemouse: pastebin output pls
<anoneemouse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/321644/
<llutz> anoneemouse: (hd1,4)
<llutz> anoneemouse: hd1,5 would be your swap, /dev/sdb6
<BluesKaj> thanks llutz , I have to go for my daily walk ,  BBL
<anoneemouse> ok. thanks. Ill try that quickly
<anoneemouse> so i take it grub indexes from 0 and linux indexes from 1
<llutz> please confirm someone, that partition-numbering hasn't changed in grub2 :)
<llutz> anoneemouse: yes
<llutz> anoneemouse: otherwise it would have been (hd2,5)
<anoneemouse> lol true
<anoneemouse> ok brb... hopefully from my fresh install
<anoneemouse> still the same error: no such partition :(
<anoneemouse> llutz: so that wasn't it :/
<BluesKaj> too many ntfs ,in the way IMO
<llutz> should affect grub at all
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl
<anoneemouse> i installed freebsd last night to another partition and it booted without problems
<anoneemouse> but it refused to boot linux
<llutz> anoneemouse: try a grub-shell on boot, "kernel (hd1,4)/boot/grub/core.img" and then "boot"
<anoneemouse> i get an emergency shell
<anoneemouse> will it have the kernel command?
<llutz> anoneemouse: that one with grub>  as prompt i mean
<anoneemouse> how do i get into that one?
<anoneemouse> chroot to drive and run grub?
<llutz> anoneemouse: enter grub-menu, press "c".  sry i don't have a real clue about grub2
<llutz> anoneemouse: not in chroot, when rebooting
<anoneemouse> the problem is that i get an emergency shell when i reboot, which doesnt seem to do much
<llutz> anoneemouse: a busybox shell or is it the grub-shell already?
<llutz> anoneemouse: grub-shell shows "grub >"  as prompt
<anoneemouse> it shows emergency shell>
<llutz> anoneemouse: sorry never seen it
<anoneemouse> are there other bootloaders i could try
<rstob911> anoneemouse: how many systems do you have installed bty
<llutz> anoneemouse:  i.e. lilo
<anoneemouse> i have xp,pcbsd, and another rotten xp from a long time ago
<rstob911> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_boot_loaders
<anoneemouse> but wil they be able to load linux without grub?
<llutz> lilo will anoneemouse
<anoneemouse> iirc lilo lives in your mbr right? no loading from partitions?
<llutz> anoneemouse: you can install lilo to partition too
<rstob911> i have used gag before it works well
<anoneemouse> i dont really want that... i think thats whats causing the trouble
<anoneemouse> but gag chain loads grub, it doesnt boot linux
<Pagkalos> hi
<Pagkalos> i have connected my kubuntu with my windowsVista box. i try to access a file through samba shares on vista, and it asks for username and password
<Pagkalos> what can i do?
<rstob911> anoneemouse: http://btmgr.sourceforge.net/about.html
<Pagkalos> can i make linux visible to windows?
<llutz> Pagkalos: a. enter username/password b. install samba
<Pagkalos> llutz i entered username and pass for my vista user but it didnt work
<Pagkalos> guys
<Pagkalos> does kubuntu made things more user friendly
<Pagkalos> ?
<rstob911> yes it does
<Pagkalos> rstob911 : in what way? cause i plan to use fedora
<rstob911> it accually finds all of your drivers for you fedora doesnt it is easily customizable and it works out of the box
<Pagkalos> rstob911 : ok cool
<rstob911> really i have been using linux since the very first red hat and i am a fan of KDE but i wasnt impressed with kde4 till now
<llutz> rstob911: it's more the technical stuff behind than the usability what makes kde4 so interesting for some guys (imho)
<rstob911> ubuntu has alot of devs while others are strugling right now to keep devs aboard
<llutz> rstob911: but honestly, when kde2/kde3 came out, we all cried "we want 1/2 back!"
<rstob911> you are right lol
<tsimpson> ubuntu has lots of devs, kubuntu does not
<Pagkalos> isnt it the same?
<Pagkalos> tsimpson
<tsimpson> ubuntu devs don't package KDE and the libraries KDE needs, kubuntu devs do that
<tsimpson> and they don't triage the KDE bugs either
<Pagkalos> so fedora with kde will be better
<Pagkalos> cause the same people work on both guis
<llutz> different :)
<Pagkalos> guys
<tsimpson> Pagkalos: no, they have to work on gtk, gnome, Qt, KDE, kernel, etc... Kubuntu devs don't have such a huge list of things to maintain, but we are few in number
<Pagkalos> when i try to access my windows folder from samba shares, the password it asks is smbpasswd?
<rstob911> tsimpson: anywho they have more than most linux flavors
<Pagkalos> and username my linux username?
<llutz> Pagkalos: when you access windows-shares on win-box it is your win-user/win-password
<Pagkalos> i am using my kubuntu box, and i go to network:samba shares, open my shared folder
<Pagkalos> and it asks for password and username
<Pagkalos> what do i enter?
<rstob911> Pagkalos: if it is on the same machine you dont need samba just in a terminal sudo dolphin and go to the partition
<Pagkalos> 2 different machines
<rstob911> ok
<matze> hallo, ist hier deutsch erlaubt?
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Pagkalos> llutz : so what are the credentials i have to enter?
<matze> danke, deshalb frage ich ja
<llutz> matze: das war auch nur die Antwort, kein Angriff :)
<rstob911> matze: you welcome
<K350> is there any replacement for asoundconf  in Kubuntu 9-10 since they've taken asoundconf away from the repo
<Pagkalos> llutz : when i try to access my vista machine from kubuntu, i enter username and pass of vista and it fails
<llutz> Pagkalos: the user/pass for that machine the  shares are on
<Pagkalos> it fails
<llutz> Pagkalos: so your vista-user
<Pagkalos> maybe cause i havent installed samba
<llutz> Pagkalos: you don't need samba to access smb-shares, smbclient is what you need
<matze> thanks
<Pagkalos> so sudo apt-get install smbclient?
<llutz> Pagkalos: yes
<Pagkalos> llutz : thats why when i enter my vista credentials, it failed?
<Pagkalos> or do i have to use smbpasswd
<llutz> Pagkalos: no, smbpasswd is needed if you run samba-server on linux-boxes
<Newbee> hello
<Newbee> knetworkmanager is behaving really weired. If I disconnect it from the wlan at university und connect it again it does not show any wlan anymore.
<Newbee> and don't know why. Even restarting knetworkmanager and network-manager does not help
<matze> supersorry, im eager ... please vorgive me a Ask in two irc´s
<matze> i have installed recordmydesktop and cant find it on the Menue
<llutz> matze: its a commandline tool
<matze> ups, on the swiss lernstick with debian there is a xwindow-programm
<Kolia> matze: there gtk-recordmydesktop
<Kolia> not sure there is a pure kde GUI equivalent
<llutz> there had been one....
<Kolia> yes I think so too
<Kolia> but can't find it :/
<llutz> i guess it was kde3, krecordmydesktop, but i'm not sure
<matze> thankkyou, i will look with apt-cache search ...
<Kolia> matze: llutz : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/241073
<llutz> going qt now ...
<Kolia> quite old though, but llutz seems right.
<Kolia> can't find qt-record.. in the repo.
<llutz> matze: maybe  "wink" will do for you too
<matze> i have read the link
<Kolia> i think i had a very bad experience with wink..
<matze> recordmydesktop only with kde3.x?
<Kolia> nope
<Kolia> but the "kde version" seems not maintained
<Kolia> (at least not packaged)
<llutz> matze:  see"man recordmydesktop" for usage
<Kolia> so i guess you can use the command-line recordmydesktop OR the GUI gtk-recordmydesktop (but this is gnomish) OR find the qt-recordmydesktop sources and compile it.
<freeride> hello there
<freeride> please, help me to install Cindelerra. When i type apt-get install cindellerra it sais that there is no ffmpeg, but ffmpeg is installed. what should I do?
<matze> ok, i will learn the command-line ore using the swiss lernstick
<matze> youre fast and frindly, thankyou very mutch and good evening
<ct529> what is the default voip phone for kubuntu?
<joe____> grrr
<ct529> what is the default voip / sip phone for kubuntu?
<Kolia> ct529: ekiga?
<Kolia> i don't know if it's "default"
<sayakb> hi! i somehow lost sound for my video and mp3 files. although my login/logout sounds come good (systemsettings > multimedia > clicking "test" button works fine). any pointers?
<jimmy51_> sayakb: have you installed kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Anomos>  i try to access some shared files in windows vista machine from my kubuntu machine. but when i try to open it through samba shares, it asks for credentials...? what credentials do i need?
<rstob911> sayakb: alot of people have been loosing sound go to kmix and make sure the pcm sliders are up and not muted
<sayakb> jimmy51_: i've been using this system for quite a while and I had those installed since sometime... they worked fine till today.
<ct529> Kolia: but Ekiga is not kde
<sayakb> rstob911: pcm slider at full volume
<llutz> Anomos: again: those for vista-account
<Anomos> llutz : it doesnt f*** work
<amichair> Anomos: the default windows credentials are user Guest and no password, iirc
<rstob911> sayakb: ok this is what i did go to system settings and then multimedia then i used pulse audio for everything then it worked
<Anomos> amichair : i enter my vista username and pass
<Anomos> and it fails
<maco> i think its when you use pulse for some but not all that it breaks
<jimmy51_> sayakb: go to system settings, multimedia and check to see what the preferred output devices are.
<jimmy51_> sayakb: oh... sorry rstob911
<jimmy51_> you already mentioned that
<rstob911> lol
<sayakb> rstob911: doesnt seem to work for me :(
<sayakb> jimmy51_: mine was HDA intel preferred and HDMI ATI and pulseaudio among the other ones
<Chaitu> Greetings
<jimmy51_> sayakb: how about setting HDA Intel for all, and restarting?
<BluesKaj> Anomos, trying to connect to vista shares ?
<sayakb> rstob911: btw, clicking "test" for anything but "hda intel" doesnt produce any sound
<Chaitu> Greetings All. Can anyone help me with fonts in firefox? they look ugly :\
<rstob911> sayakb: have you installed  these nonfree codecs  http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/index.html
<sayakb> jimmy51_: done that.. have been using hda intel as default since the very beginning
<Anomos> BluesKaj yes
<sayakb> rstob911: nope, i installed kubuntu-restricted-extras only,
<amichair> Anomos: if there's a domain or workgroup u can try user@domain or DOMAIN\user, also check that workgroup name is configured correctly, it may help
<sayakb> i dont have the medibuntu repo added
<rstob911> sayakb: when you open amorok right next to it is there another icon
<jimmy51_> sayakb: beyond that, i'm out of ideas.  those are the things that have caught me in the past
<Anomos> amichair i can only access the public folder in vista, all others need credentials
<jimmy51_> BluesKaj, amichair:  i'm only able to browse smb shares if i run dolphin with sudo.  is that normal?
<sayakb> rstob911: nope, that came initially when it asked me to install extra codecs, and once i did, it never came back
<sayakb> rstob911: sound isnt there for vlc or dragon player either
<amichair> jimmy51_: I access xp shares with no sudo, just browse to smb:/pxbox/share and it works great
<BluesKaj> Anomos, make sure you have the nameserver and IP in the /etc/hosts.allow file , it seems vista is rather flaky about linux access these days and editing hosts.allow makes the connection to vista stable .
<rstob911> sayakb: then you will need the win64 codecs and also the nonfree codecs then while you are at it libdvdcss2
<jimmy51_> amichair: hmmm..  i'm not having any luck with that.  any samba share i try returns "access denied" unless i've run dolphin with sudo
<sayakb> rstob911: what is funny is that it worked seamlessly till yesterday...
<amichair> jimmy51_: I guess something in the configuration is off (dunno what)
<rstob911> mine did the same thing after the last updates
<llutz> BluesKaj: /etc/hosts.allow controls incoming connections not outgoing
<sayakb> rstob911: exactly, I did upgrade today....
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, yes that's normal , if youdn't have it set up to automount in fstab
<amichair> sayakb: I lost vlc sound in the upgrade to karmic too, but just had to reselect the sources in system settings and vlc and it went back to working
<BluesKaj> llutz, maybe it's just coincidence , but doesn't vista scan the network for allowed IPs
<llutz> BluesKaj: even if it does, hosts.allow won't affect it
<llutz> no clue about vista
<sayakb> amichair: sources as in? i've tried selecting pulseaudio, but that doesnt work either
<sayakb> i'll give a show to win64 codecs.
<rstob911> sayakb: if you want to you can activate this repo     https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<amichair> BluesKaj: I had to install winbind and add it to some config file before the windows host names were recognized (or the other way around), direct ip address always worked. dunno if it's related to anything here though :-)
<sayakb> thanks rstob911, I'll install those :)
<amichair> sayakb: I have HDA NVIDIA HDMI selected under 'video' in the sound settings (external tv screen), and ALSA selected in vlc. but different things work for different hardware I guess
<sayakb> amichair: HDA ATI HDMI here, no sound there either lol
<aftertaf> hey :) looking for help with motherboard sensores, for fan speed.....
<aftertaf> i think my mobo is too new!
<amichair> sayakb: I just played around with it (test button and all) until it worked. but I'm sure I didn't have to change other drivers or configuration files or anything else before it started working, if that helps
<joe___> is there a program for linux to scan an ntfs drive for errors?
<BluesKaj> amichair, could be , I tried several different methods to connect between boxes , finally settled for openssh between linux boxes and smbclient for windows
<rstob911> joe___: i use parted magic it has some really nice tools with it
<joe____> for linux?
<rstob911> yep
<joe____> is it free?
<joe____> oh
<joe____> parted i thought u said partition
<joe____> cool, ill go check it out
<rstob911> you can get it at distrowatch
<rstob911> it is a bootable cd based on gnome
<letalis> aftertaf: any info in dmesg to tell you anything about the mobo?
<joe____> cool it says i already have it
<rstob911> joe____: burn to a cd then boot it up
<darkham> are you using amarok 2.2.1?
<rstob911> joe i will load it on my end as well so i can tell you what tool to use
<joe____> rstob911:
<joe____> it says it dont do ntfs
<rstob911> yes it will tell you if you have a bad drive or bad boot sectors joe____
<rstob911> joe____: no matter what is on the drive
<joe____> hrmm
<joe____> here is the error im getting
<joe____> its when i try to load coherence
<choca> en español, que es esto
<joe____> WARN  fs_store                    Nov 18 13:10:35  on walk of '/home/joe/smb4k': IOError("Failed to add watch on ''/home/joe/smb4k'' - (-1)",) (coherence/backends/fs_storage.py:471)
<joe____> er
<joe____> no
<joe____> wrong one
<joe____> WARN  fs_store                    Nov 18 13:10:35  on walk of '/mnt': IOError("Failed to add watch on ''/mnt/muzak/Music/B/Bon_Jovi-Donnington_-_Monsters_of_Rock_(22-08-87)-Bootleg-1987-SFA'' - (-1)",) (coherence/backends/fs_storage.py:471)
<cjae> Hi, If I would like to sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude safe-upgrade  and close the terminal window all in one command, what is the syntax?
<rstob911> joe____: dont know nuttin bout that
<llutz> cjae: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade -y && exit 0
<cjae> llutz: thanks so much whats the -y for?
<llutz> cjae: it says "yes" for you
<cjae> ahhh
<llutz> cjae: check if you really want that...
<cjae> yeah I dependencies and usch
<cjae> -I
<cjae> wow
 * cjae needs nap
<darkham> are you using amarok 2.2.1?
<aftertaf> letalis: il look :)
<Seren__> Hi there, I have a strange problem on my Karmic install
<Seren__> since about 2 weeks ago
<Seren__> I can't switch off or logout
<Seren__> When I click on the right click menu or lancelot shortcut nothing happens
<Seren__> I have been switching off my compute with "sudo shutdown -P 0' for 2 weeks now
<Seren__> I haven't found anything special in Xorg.0.log or kdm.log
<Seren__> is there any other relevant place to look at ?
<Seren__> (during alpha5 -> karmic release I was working fine)
<rstob911> Seren__: is this a laptop
<Seren__> rstob911: yep
<KOPRajs> hi there... where can I set whether Kubuntu should store HWclock in localtime or in UTC?
<adflinux> #coatza
<aftertaf> letalis: i cant see anything in dmesg concerning mobo directly... but I have the model n° :)
<aftertaf> KOPRajs: /etc/defaults
<llutz> KOPRajs: /etc/default/rcS
<adflinux> please what is the chanel in spanish de kubuntu
<llutz> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<letalis> aftertaf: how new is that board?
<adflinux> amdale!!!
<aftertaf> KOPRajs: /etc/default/rcS.d ... even.
<adflinux> eso eso
<adflinux> jajaja graqx!!!!
<KOPRajs> what is the default setting in 9.10? Since it seems to use localtime...
<aftertaf> letalis: 1 week old :)
<aftertaf> UTC=no ^
<adflinux> tanks!!!
<rstob911> Seren__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/468589
<KOPRajs> ok, thank you
<aftertaf> letalis: Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P exactly
<letalis> unless it has al new chipsets on it which is rare, i cant see why it would have issues most mobos share a lot of the same chipsets for the most part in one way or another.
<aftertaf> lspci says :  ATI Technologies Inc RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge
<letalis> what doesnt work on it?
<Seren__> thanks for the link rstob911, this seems to be my issue
<ct529> hi everybody. what SIP phone is recommended on kubuntu? ekig installs also evolution (for some incomprehensible reasons)
<aftertaf> letalis: with kde plasma applets and with gkrellm... i have CPU temps, HDD temps.
<aftertaf> but I dont have any fan speeds
<aftertaf> in each software the fans section is empty
<letalis> does your ati chp handle fan speed information?
<aftertaf> yep
<aftertaf> i see in bios and with the mobo tools that install on windoze
<letalis> okay. its possible that the driver for the chip isnt feature complete just yet
<aftertaf> i guess so.... thought as much :)
<aftertaf> not to worry
<kaddi> is there a rep for thunderbird 3 for karmic?
<letalis> the daemons responsible for hddtemp and such may be in a similar situation
<aftertaf> i think so, seems that all the software use the same roots for their data getting
<letalis> seems like a minor situation, if it doesnt affect your situation, i wouldnt worry too much about it
<aftertaf> nah, was just for geekness of it ;)
<aftertaf> me being happy with my new setup and all....
<kaddi> ok, stupid question: I accidentally moved a window out of my desktop, so that the adressbar and everything is no longer visible. When I right click the status bar I don't get a menu with which to move
<aftertaf> kaddi: hold down ALT then drag it back
<jimmy51_> kaddi: hold ALT and click elsewhere
<aftertaf> :) we've all done that before ;)
<kaddi> thanks! :D
<jimmy51_> oh yeah
<kaddi> it's back where it should be :p
<aftertaf> you ask once, you remember forever ;)
<jimmy51_> especially when i got my wife a netbook with a tiny screen.
<aftertaf> yeah ! :)
<matthew_> hi
<aftertaf> this is where I should say, don't say Hi, just ask your uestion . . ..
<aftertaf> but I wont :P
<ner0x> I have a hardware modem that *should* work out of the box on linux. No luck, says my "sorry, no modem was detected". Any ideas?
<Chaitu> Can someone please help me with editing sources, when I do apt -get update - it says  "type B is not known  on line 2  in source list /etc/apt/sources.lst the list of sources could not be read.
<llutz> Chaitu: and what is line 2 of /etc/apt/sources.list?
<vianatiago> paste here please
<Chaitu> how do I know what's line 2. not trying to sound stupid but are you asking me for the links that I see in that file or line 2 means "line 2" at the top?
<llutz> Chaitu: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.lst        then give link to this channel
<Chaitu> ok thanks.
<Chaitu> llutz, : I  get the same error message.
<Chaitu> its not installing pastebin...
<llutz> can anyone confirm bandwidth-limitations when using sftp-protocol in konqueror? i usually get it limited to ~600kB/s when sftp on console to same host gives >2000kB/s
<llutz> Chaitu: my bad, sry
<Chaitu> give me moment. let me paste what I see in sources.list and give you a link
<llutz> Chaitu: yop
<loca|host> hello all
<loca|host> i want to get my kubuntu connected via openvpn
<loca|host> i have the karmic kubuntu
<loca|host> i've set up an openvpn connection in the netmanager
<loca|host> the connection is called 'openvpn connect'
<ner0x> It seems 9.10 is very buggy. :(
<loca|host> i click on it once am connected to the lan
<loca|host> and nothing happens at all
<loca|host> no thing to say it works or not
<Chaitu> llutz : bear with me. am new and my mouse isnt working...taking few minutes to get things done
<rstob911> ner0x: it happens with all new os;s
<Chaitu> llutz, : when I do cat sources.list, I see "bbbbbbbbbbbb" and then the real sources list ...do you think that's the problem?
<llutz> Chaitu: it is
<llutz> Chaitu: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst   and then correct it
<Chaitu> http://pastebin.com/m70dd5dfb
<ner0x> rstob911: I guess so. I should have waited to update. :(
<llutz> Chaitu: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chaitu> ok am doing that..
<rstob911> ner0x: mine is running fine after i did some config but nothing too tough
<ner0x> rstob911: Modem RNX-56USB hardware-modem not working properly.
<Chaitu> llutz, : When I do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list I dont see any entries in the file... when I do nano sources.list I can see the entries in it
<llutz> Chaitu: what dir are you in? "pwd"
<llutz> Chaitu: but anyway, without sudo you cannot write changes to disk
<Chaitu> wow cool... thanks a ton llutz
<Chaitu> it worked
<Chaitu> my bad.. was typing it wrong.
<llutz> Chaitu: you also may want to comment the deb cdrom lines out
<rstob911> ner0x: look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1284805
<ner0x> rstob911: Oh it's detected fine, just won't run.
<Chaitu> so that if I download any updates to a cd it can take it from there llutz ?
<rstob911> ner0x: must be a conf problem
<ner0x> rstob911: It's a hardware modem, no configuration necessary.
<llutz> Chaitu: no, therefor you'll nee aptoncd. your sources contain lines "deb [cdrom] ..." which makes apt searching on cd for packages, what mostly will fail
<rstob911> ner0x: im not a fan of usb modems
<ner0x> rstob911: I can't find an internal hardware modem that works on linux... :-/
<Chaitu> I see.. will do that right away. thanks
<llutz> Chaitu: just put a # in front of those lines
<llutz> *at the beginning
<rstob911> the best modems are the us robotics hardware modems
<Chaitu> ok cool... doing that
<rstob911> ner0x: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=406088&Sku=U13-4064
<BluesKaj> ner0x, what kind of modem do you have ?
<ner0x> BluesKaj: Rosewill RNX-56USB Hardware-Based
<ner0x> rstob911: Trying to avoid breaking my bank. :)
<rstob911> lol i understand
<BluesKaj> ner0x, dialup?
<ner0x> BluesKaj: Faxing
<Chaitu> Did anyone have any issues with firefox fonts in Kubuntu?
<jimmy51_> was Konversation renamed, or did Quassel replace it?
<llutz> quassel seems to be new default irc-client
<BluesKaj> jimmy51_, konversation is still available , it just lost the political battle with the devs but it's still fine to use.
<BluesKaj> !konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation
<jimmy51_> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 2287 kB, installed size 9920 kB
<BluesKaj> quassel ain't my cuppa tea
<gigasoft> i have stupid problem with task manager, there are open tabs witch are recently closed
<gigasoft> and that annoying me, any solution ?
<Chaitu> can someone suggest a good browser please? both firefox and konqueror are having issues with fonts... tried hell lot to fix firefox but couldnt
<llutz> Chaitu: try googling, it seems to be a know issue (i only found a few german forum-threads)
<cragdor> Can anyone point me at a wiki on how to setup a file based encrypted directory on an external HD with pharaphased key?
<Chaitu> llutz, : I've done that...unfortunately it didnt help and yeah it is a known issue...
<Chaitu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22232&highlight=gtk2-engines-gtk-qt   - followed that link.. didnt help
<llutz> Chaitu: tried changing /etc/fonts/conf.d/ ?
<ubuntu> hello!
<llutz> Chaitu: maybe this (important part are the commands) http://www.it-sreimers.de/unsaubere-schriften-ubuntu.html
<Chaitu> doing that. thanks. I hope it works
<Laeborg> just installed Windows 7 Ultimate and Kubuntu 9.10. Both 64bits edition. I have some problems by getting GRUB to work
<Laeborg> I have installed grub on /dev/sdb1 - this is where Windows 7 have installed some boot thingy.
<Laeborg> When I start up my computer it just write GRUB and then nothing more happends
<Laeborg> Anybody has a solution for this? Im currently usign the Live CD
<Chaitu> llutz, : nope didn't  help.
<Chaitu> Laeborg, : did you install windows after linux?
<Laeborg> nope before
<Chaitu> do you see grub screen? am not leet at this.. just messed up mbr couple of times so tryin to see if I can help
<Laeborg> Linux (/) is on /dev/sda1 and Windows 7 is on /dev/sda3
<Laeborg> It just writes GRUB and nothing more
<rstob911> Laeborg: isnt there a mbr sdb0
<jean_pierre_cz> hi
<Laeborg> fdisk -l just shows me /dev/sdb1
<Laeborg> This is created by Windows, but i choosed to install GRUB there
<jean_pierre_cz> could someone help me a bit?
<Chaitu> Laeborg, : when you install linux on a partition, it should be giving you dual boot option...
<rstob911> Laeborg: grub needs to be installed on the mbr it should be a small portion of the begining of the drive
<CoverSlide> hey, anyone else have problems with clicking buttons in certain applications
<jimmy51_> office 2k7 uses calibri as the default font.  what's the linux equivalent of that?
<Laeborg> 2 sec rstob911
<Laeborg> /dev/sda2            3113       18673   124993732+   5  Extended
<CoverSlide> i think it's only gtk applications or swt applications that use gtk
<Laeborg> I have that one
<turbor> jean_pierre_cz, help you with what exactly ?
<jean_pierre_cz> I'm having a problem recently, after splash, I'm seeing just black screen with some white pixels and neither the ctrl +Fx doesn't work
<jean_pierre_cz> to be more precise, gdm loads normaly (after without seeing anything having typed dpkg-reconfigure gdm)
<jean_pierre_cz> I tried even silent mode
<jean_pierre_cz> but it seems that I'm damned to use Gnome now...
<jean_pierre_cz> and the problem appeared last week after kernel updates
<turbor> jean_pierre_cz, are you using nvidia gfx hardware ?
<turbor> stating that it happened after kernel module upgrade it does sound like a video driver problem
<jean_pierre_cz> wait a minute
<jean_pierre_cz> I'll try to find out
<turbor> do an lsmod
<turbor> if the nvidea module is loaded it is in there
<turbor> to see our cards you can do lspci in most cases
<turbor> *your
<jean_pierre_cz> ok, here it is: http://pastebin.com/m6bb3690f
<jean_pierre_cz> and I think I'm seeing the problem in that but I can't solve it anyway...
<turbor> yup those integrated chipset are most troublesome... :-(
<jean_pierre_cz> :-(
<jean_pierre_cz> but it used to work until last week... :'(
<jean_pierre_cz> because I love KDE...
<turbor> yes, but there was a kernel upgrade an dgfx drivers are kernelbound
<turbor> you can downgrade your kernel...
<jean_pierre_cz> how can I do it?
<jean_pierre_cz> Because in GRUB, I see more kernel versions but none of those does work
<turbor> with aptitude to select a particular version of the package, append “=<version>” to the package name
<llutz> yes turbor
<turbor> so look at the current version of your kernel image and pick the previous one
<turbor> normally you should be able to install multiple kernels at the same time
<turbor> so really downgrading isn't needed
<turbor> just add a specific version
<turbor> maybe pick a number that is in grub
<turbor> I recently switched from debian to ubuntu so I'm not that sure of ubuntu changed those rules, but in 'real debian'
<turbor> you most likely have a meta package kernel-image
<turbor> that auto depends/upgrades to a new kernel version once available
<turbor> but you can select specific version
<jean_pierre_cz> yes I see
<turbor> I would have expected that upgrading would remove the old grub entires but given your description it doesn't do it correctly
<jean_pierre_cz> ok, I'm going to check it in Synaptic
<kaddi> hi, someone stole the icon of my firefox shortcut in k-menu. How can I get it back? (Meaning where is the icon saved, so that I can enter the path to it in the editor)
<jean_pierre_cz> wait a minute, gonna find out
<kaddi> thx
<jean_pierre_cz> usr/share/pixmaps/
<jean_pierre_cz> or usr/share/kde4/
<shufki> is the icon gone or the shortcut that launches firfox?
<kaddi> the icon
<jean_pierre_cz> oh myyyyyy
<jean_pierre_cz> I'm so stupid
<kaddi> jean_pierre_cz: thanks, fouond it in pixmaps :)
<jean_pierre_cz> linux-headers-lbm-2.6.31-15-generic not installed
<jean_pierre_cz> you're welcome
<kaddi> lol, but it didn't refresh the icon under favourites and you can't set a new icon for a favourite
<jean_pierre_cz> oh nooo
<jean_pierre_cz> well I don't know, I'm now forced by coincidences to use Gnome, that I really hate
<kaddi> you can however delete the current firefox shortcut n favourites and readd a new firefox shortcut
<kaddi> it's just not a pretty way
<kaddi> jean_pierre_cz: what happened to your kde? :o
<jean_pierre_cz> kdm doesn't load, instead of it, I have got just a black screen...
<linux> AFF
<kaddi> jean_pierre_cz: have you tried starting kdm from safemode?
<jean_pierre_cz> yes, it does nothing
<kaddi> jean_pierre_cz: last time I only got a blank screen this was related to kernel mode settings. I got my login back once I added the optoin nomodeset to the booting kernel
<jean_pierre_cz> nomodeset?
<kaddi> it disables KMS which are now enabled by default as far as I know.
<jean_pierre_cz> aha
<kaddi> this is from my really basic understanding: currently they are trying to shift the drivers and video related things from being controled by X to being controled by the kernel through the "kernel mode settings". This started with karmic
<kaddi> so if there is a bug with kms or your graphic cards isn't compatible then you may be left with no video output at all
<kaddi> it is possible to take the control over your video output from the kernel by using the switch "nomodeset" when booting the kernel
<kaddi> (but this is just me. If anyone knows this to be wrong, please feel free to correct me :) )
<kaddi> to add that switch (when you're not using grub2) you press e for edit in the grub menu. select the line were the kernel is specified and type "nomodeset" at the end without the "". Then hit b for boot
<kaddi> this won't make the change permanent, it'll boot with the nomodeset only that once, next reboot it'll be back to the default setting
<jean_pierre_cz> I know it
<jean_pierre_cz> I was trying to run ro single mode in order to reconfigure gdm
<jean_pierre_cz> but it didn't work either.... so I did it without the screen, just by heart
<kaddi> nice
<jean_pierre_cz> yep, tricky situation
<jean_pierre_cz> but now, I've been playing with Synaptic a little bit, and it demands reboot
<jean_pierre_cz> so let's see in a few minutes
<Lindows> anyone actually had data corruption with a fresh install of kubuntu 9.10?
<maco> Lindows: very large files?
<coreyman> How do I disable a driver on kubuntu? I ran "sudo lshq -C video" and two drivers showed up... i only need the one to be operational. They both also stated that they were unclaimed?
<maco> coreyman: which 2?
<Lindows> anything?  I haven't, but I'm worried about it, heh.  My kvm image for windows xp is 60 GB...
<coreyman> maco Radeon VE is what i need, intel G35 is onboard
<maco> Lindows: oh my. yes, theres been data corruption on ext4 with 9.10 for files >512MB
<Lindows> will fsck correct the errors?
<maco> coreyman: oh
<maco> Lindows: no, this is per-file corruption, not filesystem corruption
<maco> Lindows: the files are simply being written incorrectly
<Lindows> have they found the bug? is there a fix coming soon?
<maco> coreyman: hmmm i think "i915" in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<coreyman> maco i need to edit that file?
<maco> coreyman: yeah
<maco> coreyman: it might be blacklist.conf
<maco> depending on the version youre using
<coreyman> maco then i just restart?
<coreyman> 9.10
<maco> put "blacklist i915" in there to try blacklisting the intel driver
<coreyman> k
<coreyman> brb, going to do that.
<luis_> I need help: someone in my AMSN list can talk if he was me! i dont know if he is using a script or something to do it, i hate it, can I put a block to that with linux? Maybe a protection with a message: HAHA LOL U CANT HACK ME BIATCH!!
<luis_> It says
<luis_> Luis Javid said:
<luis_> I love cuck
<luis_> and things like that, i need help >_>
<kaddi> luis_have you tried changing your password?
<Lindows> I think the corruption is SSD specific
<jimmy51_> do i need to install kdenetwork-filesharing to smb share a folder?
<coreyman> Hey maco I made a boo boo, it's the intel g31 :)
<coreyman> I said g35 earlier i think
<maco> i dont know what g31 is any different from any others...
<maco> intel graphics driver is i915 afaik
<alejandro> hola
<alejandro> esto k es
<coreyman> oh
<coreyman> maco its still showing up in "sudo lshq -C video"
<coreyman> both drivers are still set at the "unclaimed" status too.
<Lindows> jimmy51: no, but you will need...I think the package is called smfs
<Lindows> jimmy51: let me check
<maco> coreyman: i dont know then
<jimmy51_> Lindows: thanks.  i clicked the "configure file sharing" button in dolphin and nothing popped up
<coreyman> maco :(
<Lindows> jimmy51: smbfs
<Lindows> that'll let you mount network folders
<Lindows> and read / write to them
<jimmy51_> Lindows: will that let me quickly share out my kubuntu folders to windows users?
<Lindows> jimmy51: you might need to install samba, I'm not sure.
<Lindows> jimmy51: if smbfs doesn't work, you probably need samba
<maco> coreyman: is it hurting anything that both are loaded?
<coreyman> maco all the menus and window titles are unviewable
<coreyman> they look all cross-hatched if you know what i mean.
<coreyman> maybe this isn't a driver issue.
<coreyman> do you know what could be causing it?
<maco> coreyman: can you disable your internal graphics in teh bios maybe?
<maco> (i have to get offline now to switch rooms)
<coreyman> maco ill check
<cragdor> hi all
<evgeny> hi
<ghostcube> lo none
<cragdor> Anyone heard if they are going to bring surround sound upmixing to phonon
<tsimpson> cragdor: better to ask in #phonon
<cragdor> sounds daft but how do you direct msgs to people is it just a case of putting they name followed by colon?
<tsimpson> that's the convention, but their name anywhere in a sentence will do, cragdor
<Pici> and note: the rest of us can still see it if you do that.
<coreyman> maco you still there?
<ghostcube> private mode is by /msg name
<cragdor> ok
<coreyman> maco are you back*
<tsimpson> best to ask before using /msg though
<cragdor> tsimpson: thanks
<ghostcube> if you type the first letter it should autocomplete by tab
<coreyman> composting keeps getting temporarily disabled... WHY
<ghostcube> coreyman: vdeo card?
<coreyman> ghostcube radeon ve
<ghostcube> oh ati i dont know nothing about ati -_- better for the newer atis
<coreyman> composting makes my windows readable, without it I can't see the kde taskbar or window titles.
<ghostcube> or is it old one ?
<coreyman> its old
<ghostcube> which driver are you running ?
<coreyman> the one it auto installed for the radeon ve.... i would tell you except when i open a terminal i cant see the display
<coreyman> only window i can see right now is this, and firefox and my desktop
<cragdor> i'm trying to configure phonon settings but i have not kde.org directory under ~\.config\
<cragdor> is it somewhere else in kubuntu
<ghostcube> coreyman: sorry cant tell you maybe any others in here better on ati probs
<coreyman> ghostcube this is a wubi install, should that matter
<ghostcube> oha never used this but i cant really tell you
<ghostcube> i always have one hdd for linux one hdd for others
<coreyman> well im logging back into windows
<rstob911> coreyman: when you go to start system then hardware drivers how many choices of drivers does it give you
<korvin> hi
<coreyman1> ewww windows :(
<rstob911>  coreyman: when you go to start system then hardware drivers how many choices of drivers does it give you
<coreyman1> rstob911 i can't see start, or system... to get to hardware drivers
<ghostcube> cragdor: you tried jackd as sound server
<coreyman1> brb
<rstob911> in kubuntu
<coreyman1> rstob911 i cant see those menus
<coreyman1> they are garbled.
<coreyman1> but the login screen looks fine
<coreyman1> and so does my desktop background
<cragdor> nope but i'm on the phonon channel and they reckon its a config setting in file:  ~/.config/kde.org/Phonon-Xine.xine.conf , but i don't have the kde.org file so i can't set anything
<rstob911> coreyman1: thats because it uses the vesa driver at the login
<jelu> hi everyone. Is there somebody, who can tell my why update-notifier-kde doesn't show any notification in the tray area?
<effex_> got the same problem
<rstob911> coreyman1: boot in safe mode
<coreyman1> rstob911 kk, ill boot therea nd get back on messenger
<coreyman1> rstob911 thx for helping, brb
<jelu> effex_, you can use update-notifier for gnome, it works
<coreyman> so i forgot how to start x11 from cli... oh well ... anyway what were you saying? Once I get into recovery mode what do I do? I ran "sudo lshw -C video" the intel driver is listed and the radeon driver is listed... (intel onboard , radeon card)
<coreyman> .
<ringods> good evening all.
<cragdor> Hi guys, when we packaged up Phonon-Backend-Xine, what happened to the location of the config file: Phonon-Xine.xine.conf
<cragdor> Sorry i mean hi all
<D-coy> joesu la m4v x)
<rstob911> cragdor: sorry i think it is in the etc
<Walzmyn> should I be able to browse a movie DVD?
<cragdor> in etc? ok will look thanks, rstob911
<rstob911> Walzmyn: not unless you install the nonfree codecs and others like libdvdcss2      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<rstob911> Walzmyn: you will also need also win32 or win64 codecs
<Walzmyn> rstob911: I can watch the video. I wanted to look at the files on the disk. It's not showing up in /media and it's not in the recently pluged in devices plasmoid
<rstob911> Walzmyn: let me look
<cragdor> rstob911, No its not in there i don't think its being used in kubuntu much to the confusion of a Phonon developer who thinks it should exist for Phonon-Xine, to work properly
<rstob911> Walzmyn: i just opened one up in dolphin and i can see all the files there
<Walzmyn> rstob911: what'd you open? /media/dvd?
<rstob911> yes a dvd
<rstob911> it shows up in my side bar in dolphin
<Walzmyn> rstob911: see that's weird. in /media all i've got is cdrom0 and cdrom1 and neither of those have anything in them
<rstob911> Walzmyn: when you insert a dvd does it show up as plugged in on the taskbar
<Walzmyn> rstob911: nope
<rstob911> that must be your problem
<rstob911> Walzmyn: you on a laptop
<Walzmyn> popped it in and out and nothing changed
<Walzmyn> rstob911: yes
<rstob911> i dont know do you have dvdread installed
<djustice> Walzmyn: can you browse the files on a regular cd?
<Walzmyn> rstob911: is that a package or an app? I put it in synaptic and found only libdvd0
<Walzmyn> yes i can
<djustice> Walzmyn: if so, run "sudo apt-get install libdvdread4" then "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" then try the dvd again
<rstob911> Walzmyn: it is a package
<djustice> Walzmyn: you may have to reboot after installing the css package. i dunno. i use archlinux. :P
<Walzmyn> I take that back, I cannot read a CD
<djustice> Walzmyn: thats not good. :) what does 'sudo mount /media/cdrom0' say?
<Walzmyn> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<djustice> Walzmyn: and "ls /media/cdrom0" says what?
<Walzmyn> gives me a list of files on the cd
<Walzmyn> So it's mounted, but I can't see it in anything GUI?
<iqbalkd> hi
<Walzmyn> yeah, I can cd into it via terminal, just not GUI
<djustice> Walzmyn: my guess is that you have somehow killed the permissions for dolphin to read plugged devices. or maybe your particular hardware just throws dolphin off... try making a new user account and see if the same thing happens... also, make sure you run that css script ^ for dvd support
<Walzmyn> great, I can't eject the thing now :) - how do you unmount CLI?
<Lindows> I might have missed it, but is there an option to do a fresh install wtih ext3 instead of ext4 for kubuntu 9.10?
<Lindows> or do I need to use an alternate CD iso?
<Walzmyn> Lindows: you should be able to
<Walzmyn> Lindows: when you're seting up the partitions there should be a drop down menu to select the format type.
<Lindows> in case anyone is curious, just did an md5sum of a backup on a network server of a 30GB+ file and compared it to a local copy on kubuntu 9.10 x64 using ext4, checksums don't match.....
<Lindows> definately corruption
<Lindows> does this mean fedora has the same problem? or is it just ubuntu?
<Lindows> as in....are they going to patch it "soon"?
<Lindows> do the devs frequent this channel?
<dequire> Lindows: they would more likely be on #kubuntu-devel
<Lindows> thanks
<dequire> Lindows: np
<djustice> Walzmyn: 'sudo umount /media/cdrom0' :) then 'sudo eject -T' ;)
<djustice> Lindows: did you run "sync" before you checked the sums? bc thats an ext4 thing. for the moment. and yea it'll b fixed in no time. and yea the regular live cd has an ext3 option under 'manual partitioning'
<Lindows> yes, ran sync
<Lindows> the file has been on my HD for 3-4 reboots already
<raffa> Ciao a tutti/E!
<naught101> is it just me, or do NONE of the launcher menu widgets have the ability to edit the menus?
<djustice> naught101: that was a design choice. the menu is a heirachical list of folders (by xdg standards), containing the actual menu entries. run 'kmenuedit' instead?
<Scunizi> I'm learning to really like the new kubuntu... however, it's probably like most windows users.. I'm almost too lazy to learn a new interface after 5 years on gnome
<naught101> djustice: ok
<naught101> wacky choice, that one..
<dequire> Scunizi: I really don't get why anyone would not like KDE better unless they either had a bad experience with KDE0,1,2 (understandable) or their fav version of Windows is '98
#kubuntu 2009-11-19
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<rysiek|pl> anybody had problems with printer config in karmic?
<rysiek|pl> the New Network Printer in System Settings -> Printer Cofiguration doesn't allow me to add any printers (no options given) even though on my laptop it works AOK
<estanis> hola
<rstob911> rysiek|pl: i had to install my network printer through cups
<rysiek|pl> rstob911: eh... any hints why the kde dialog does not work?
<rstob911> rysiek|pl: well through the system settings then printer conf then i added a printer
<rstob911> i had to find in windows what the location name was which mine was like lpd://xxx.xxx.x.xxx/L2
<rstob911> it only took me about 6 hours to figure it out LOL
<Scunizi> One small step for man.... one giant leap for the home netowork!
<rstob911> lol
<luis_> Need your help people: My Kubuntu Laptop is not able to detect my Mini SD Adapter: Doesnt show, but my windows pc is able, whats happening?!
<rstob911> yea well i can say i can install any network printer
<rstob911> luis_:  let me check mine
<luis_> ok rstob911
<rysiek|pl> rstob911: what's strange is that my destkop doesn't allow me to do it the normal way, while it works AOK on the laptop - both kubuntu karmics!
<rstob911> luis_: mine works fine do you have a hp lappy
<luis_> i have acer
<luis_> what is rare is than
<luis_> well
<luis_> SD reader is working
<rstob911> not sure i guess i got lucky and all of my things were detected even all of my hot keys work
<luis_> LOL
<luis_> rstob911:
<rstob911> yea
<luis_> rstob911: SD reader... is not working... ¬¬
<luis_> in the last reboot it worked!
<rstob911> try to reboot again
<rstob911> i dont know if the last update if there was a kernel update or not
<marcelo> Good Night
<bob123> when trying kubuntu with ubuntu, I lose sound sometimes in kde but not in gnome
<donnybrasco> Hello, I just upgraded my laptop to karmic.  However, since I switched to the restricted Nvidia drivers, I can't get my xserver to start.  Can anyone help?
<aphoticjeff> i want my widgets to be on the dashboard only, when i push  ctrl+f12, and not on my desktop.  does anyone know how to do this?
<aphoticjeff> help please, much appreach.........
<luis_> Kubuntu people i need help: My Laptop SD Reader Is not working, and today around the 3:00PM it was working nice, i also see than instead of the Normal "Turn Off and restart button" images, a Big "?" in a white square appears, something is wrong with the software?
<luis_> wow
<luis_> 32 software resolutions actualizations...
<aphoticjeff> i want my widgets to be on the dashboard only, when i push  ctrl+f12, and not on my desktop.  does anyone know how to do this?
<luis_> Oh my god i actualized the software but still SD reader is not working, and it was working fine around 3:00PM!!!
<nevyn> actualized?  seriously?
<effex_> hi
<effex_> ich möchte mit einem bekannten größere daten übers internet austauschen
<effex_> kann mir wer ne methode empfehlen?
<effex_> das ganze sollte verschlüsselt sein
<effex_> sorry wrong chan
<Xiella> When a bunch of gnome packages come up as dependencies for a program I want to install (using kpackagekit) does that mean it's not built for kubuntu?  Or is that part of making it ok for kubuntu?
<geeky_> This is working pretty good, im currently on my 80gb PS3
<mizerydearia> How do I restart tightvnc/vnc server/daemon from shell? I don't see any /etc/init.d/* entries.
<Shaxor> Hay there people I was wondering How do I get the Equalizer to work in Amarok?
<Shaxor> Does anyone know how?
<Shaxor> Lol am I alone in here?
<surafel> hay
<Shaxor> Helo
<wrgb> Xiella: yes, that means it's a gnome desktop program, but it will still run on kde with the gnome dependencies installed
<Shaxor> I need some help me self
<surafel> hay you like linux
<Xiella> wrgb: ah, thank you :)
<Shaxor> Yeah I think I do lol
<surafel> cool, what kind of computer do you use
<Shaxor> SO! can anyone Help me with this?
<Shaxor> How do I get the Equalizer to work in Amarok?
<Shaxor> Well Right now im using me gateway laptop
<Shaxor> but at the end of the year im geting a new computer
<Shaxor> How do I get the Equalizer to work in Amarok?
<Shaxor> How do I get the Equalizer to work in Amarok?
<datz> Hi, I recently installed KDE after initally installing gnome and noticing on the log in screen different desktop managers could be selected. In KDE, the networking portion doesn't seem to work. Does anyone know why this might be?
<wrgb> datz: do you have a network manager icon in your notification area -- looks like a cable with a connector on it
<datz> wrgb, when I was logged in, yes
<datz> ifconfig showed maunal IP settings from gnome
<datz> wrgb: I set the same configuration in KDE network manager
<datz> I can bring up apache index with either localhost, or local IP address
<wrgb> datz: is it wired or wireless
<datz> wired
<datz> wrgb: I'm not booted to ubuntu/kubuntu, but can be FYI
<wrgb> datz: when you click on the network manager icon does it show eth0 active or something similar
<datz> it said active
<luis_> For some reason my kubuntu laptop SD reader is not working, and it worked nicely like 5 hours ago!!! whats happening???
<wrgb> datz: should be working, don't know what else to tell you
<datz> wrgb: rats...
<datz> I thought so too
<datz> wrgb: going to try to boot to it again, brb...any help appreciated
<wrgb> datz: ok
<datz> wrgb: booted now...networking is ...working
<datz> wrgb: any KDE themes?
<wrgb> datz: great! before, did you log out of gnome and log back in to kde without restarting?
<datz> wrgb: yep, that's what I did
<wrgb> datz: kde-look.org for kde, gnome-look.org for gnome
<datz> thanks
<datz> anything preinstalled like appearances tab in gnome?
<wrgb> datz: righ-click and choose desktop settings -- only one other theme available, though
<datz> ok, thanks
<wrgb> datz: you can control almost everything about the apperance in system settings > appearance
<wrgb> datz: have fun!  time for bed....
<datz> wrgb: thanks, looking around. :) night
<datz> can I add a widget like firefox to lower panel?
<icon> is knetworkmanager broken? I can't seem to connect to a wireless network with it
<nomopofomo> anyone have a logitech mouse they are able to make work with konqueror like it does in firefox or chrome in gnome?
<iconmefisto> nomopofomo: like it does with firefox? what do you mean exactly?
<nomopofomo> if you don't have a logitech mouse with side buttons you won'tknow what i'm talking about but i've got an mx510 and by clicking the side buttons i can go forward and back
<Scunizi> What is kdeuBlog?
<nomopofomo> microblog
<Scunizi> tied to twitter? or do you have to have another account someplace
<nomopofomo> you can tie it to twitter
<nomopofomo> that's one of two options i believe
<iconmefisto> nomopofomo: did you have to set up the button mapping to get the mouse buttons to work with firefox? or it just works?
<Scunizi> I had put my twitter account in it to no effect.. do I need to belong to identi.ca to make it work?
<nomopofomo> iconmefisto: just works
<nomopofomo> Scunizi: no
<Scunizi> nomopofomo: ah I see.. there's a drop down and twitter is another choice..
<Scunizi> wow.. facebook looks horrible in konqueror.. is there a way to fix it?
<Rioting_Pacifist> F6 then change the url to
<Scunizi> ?
<nomopofomo> Scunizi: try installing arora
<nomopofomo> or chrome
<nomopofomo> i recommend chrome actually
<Rioting_Pacifist> well tbh it was a joke, konqueror looks ok here, but i just use firefox it's the best browser for supporting the real web
<Rioting_Pacifist> chromium is aparently not bad but it's not in the default repos so arora (webkit based) may work, but go with FF as i can guarantee it works
<Scunizi> what's arora? another browser?
<nomopofomo> yep
<nomopofomo> it uses an html engine called webkit which renders facebook perfectly
<Scunizi> been using gnome for 5 years.. never heard of that one.. :)
<nomopofomo> ah, i think gnome's browser--epiphany? i think it's called--uses webkit now too i think...
<Nic_> Hello
<nomopofomo> hi
<Nic_> Does anyone here know much about Wubi?
<nomopofomo> isn't that the windows installer for ubuntu?
<Nic_> It is indeed.
<Rioting_Pacifist> it causes problems, that's all i know
<nomopofomo> what's wrong nic?
<Nic_> Well supposedly you can use a pre downloaded ISO with it, which I have the Kubuntu AMD4 Desktop ISO, yet when I start Wubi it ttries to download another copy regardless.
<Scunizi> nomopofomo: nice suggestion.. works good.. time will tell if it's close to FF or Chrome
<nomopofomo> by download do you mean install or do youmean it tries to download a copy of itself in iso form?
<nomopofomo> if you're trying to run it without making any modifications to your system you can just boot the cd when your computer is starting
<Nic_> It tries to download an ISO which I keep cancelling as I'm running out of usage.
<nomopofomo> so you already have the iso? what's it called? where'd you download it from?
<nomopofomo> Scunizi: np, enjoy
<Nic_> "kubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso" and i have "kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso" as well just to check it wasn't a 64 bit problem, I got them unmetered from my isp
<nomopofomo> unmetered from your isp?!
<nomopofomo> what's that mean
<Nic_> im in australia, our downloads are counted and we get allocated a certain download amount each months, however most internet service providers offer unmetered downloads of things like linux so i downloaded it without it counting toward my monthly limit
<nomopofomo> ok i take it you're in windows at the moment? how are you trying to install it? are you mounting the iso images are burning htem to disc?
<Nic_> i am in windows and as per the instructions the iso is in the same folder as wubi.exe
<nomopofomo> ah, okay
<nomopofomo> let me do some quick research
<Nic_> oakie dokie :)
<nomopofomo> ok my suggestion is to mount the iso because i think wubi.exe is a torrent downloader with the torrent built in
<nomopofomo> either mount or burn the iso
<nomopofomo> suggest burning it
<Nic_> righto, so will wubi install it from a cd then?
<kartook> hey all
<Rioting_Pacifist> Nic_:  IIRC wubi is included on the cd if you run it in windows, i'm not sure tho
<kartook> what sup ?
<nomopofomo> it sounds like he downloaded a version of wubi.exe that was a downloader
<Nic_> uh i must have done
<Nic_> ok thank you for the info, ill burn it to cd :)
<nomopofomo> nic_ you need to burn the disc or mount it
<nomopofomo> cool
<Scunizi> Nic_: you might consider installing virtualbox and load it in there.. it will make a virtual machine out of the install so you can run ubuntu in a window
<Rioting_Pacifist> once you burn the CD you can try ubuntu in live mode without touching windows see if you like it before you install it (try before you, get it for free anyway)
<Nic_> yes i already have a virtual machine but i would like to be able to run linux straight from boot, my parents still use windows though
<Nic_> yes yes i know all this haha been there and done that :)
<Scunizi> Nic_: straight from boot then create a dual boot.. don't mess with wubi
<nomopofomo> just burn it then you should be able to install from cd in windows or boot from it
<Rioting_Pacifist> wubi is buggy but it means you can install without knowing about re-partitioning your windows drive, at worst it will give you a bad ubuntu install
<Nic_> nah i dont want to repartition, im happy with it using a virtual file
<Rioting_Pacifist> yeah wubi is the way to go, settings that up without wubi is a PITA
<Scunizi> just depends.. if you already have a VM server available then that's typically easier.. with vbox you can CTRL+F and run full screen just like there wasn't anything behind it
<Nic_> anyway thanks all have a good one :)
<nomopofomo> np
<Rioting_Pacifist> Scunizi: a VM comes with a performance hit running in a virtual file means your running ubuntu normally jsut disc access is slower
<ashley_> hey guys
<ashley_> wassup noobs....
<Shaxor> How do I get the Equalizer to work in Amarok?
<Scunizi> Rioting_Pacifist: can yes.. but not that much... at least on the machines I'm running vm's on.. actually running this os vm'd w/ vbox on ubuntu 8.04.. working well.. obviously not like a true install but certainly MUCH better than running from a cdrom or usb..
<ashley_> check faq noob..
<ashley_> hey Shagor check FAQ
<Rioting_Pacifist> ashley_: how about you fuck off
<ashley_> y dont u fuck off
<Rioting_Pacifist> sorry sir
<Shaxor> Lol
<Shaxor> -rofl-
<Rioting_Pacifist> Shaxor: i don't think the equalizer is supported in amarok 2.x yet
<eviljussi01> !language | Rioting_Pacifist
<ubottu> Rioting_Pacifist: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Shaxor> Ahhh Okay thank you Riot =_= so much for help ashley <,,<
<Rioting_Pacifist> yeah i know, sorry they guy just got to me
<Rioting_Pacifist> Shaxor: the equaliser is not supported by phonon here (fedora11) If you have the same problem it will tel you by looking at configure amarok>playback
<Shaxor> Oh Okay so thats a no go huh? =/
<Shaxor> Well Thank you for the info Riot
<Rioting_Pacifist> np
<yang_> so can some1 help me with CLL and TUI's  there is no window manager so how can i have mulitple open? I am not supposed to use jobs am I?
<Rioting_Pacifist> yang_: i heard that you can use screen for that but never used it myself so cant be of much use
<yang__> So how can i have multiple programs run at once from the command line and switch between them?
<Rioting_Pacifist> yang__: i'm fairly sure you need screen, but i can't help you set it up as i never have
<yang__> thats help tho i can lookup what that is haha
<yang__> i have elinks and finch now setup on Ubuntu server with ssh for fun
<jepong> any rumors about kubuntu 10.04 features from uds?
<Roasted> dumb question but is KDE open source?
<jepong> Roasted... i think so... QT is under GPL
<jepong> pls correct me if im wrong
<Tm_T> Roasted: yes
<Tm_T> Roasted: see http://techbase.kde.org/ISV/Licensing for more
<Tm_T> Roasted: which is not mentioned to be LGPL is then GPL
<Shaxor> hay does anyone know how to get rhythmbox to work in kubuntu 9.10?
<Shaxor> +_+ I have it installed but When I hit play I get squat LOl
<Shaxor> Okay never mind that last one, How do I install the MP3 codecs for Rhythmbox?
<Shaxor> Hello
<Shaxor> ???
<bhabalinux> my keyboard is disabled in Kubuntu
<bhabalinux> in Gnome desktop it is fine
<bhabalinux> just with KDE
<bhabalinux> anyone can help?
<TheKro> Hi.  I'd like to update my Skype to the 2.1 version.  I have the skype repository listed, but when I run apt-get update, I get lines like "Ign http://download.skype.com stable Release.gpg", and no updates are listed.
<blackwaltz> TheKro: You're looking to *upgrade*, not update.
<TheKro> dwidmann: don't worry - problem resolved
<fale> Someone is willing to test rekonq 0.3.0 on karmic? You can find it here: https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppa
<laboratorio> Hello personnes
<laboratorio> how are you?
<memenode> wow... I just saw the sneak peak screenshots of KDE 4.4...
<memenode> the waiting fever begins.. especially since it'll be out in February but wont be shipped on any distro :P
<memenode> which is usually torturous :D
<alvin> There will probably be backports for Kubuntu
<alvin> Is there a bug about Launchpad looking terrible in Konqueror? It used to look better. Now, I see double icons for people, and + signs
<mavallad> Hello, does someone know what is the shortcut to change activities in kubuntu 9.10?
<alvin> What is the little 'indicator display' doing (far right bottom)? It only says 'No applications running'.
<crypto> hello...
<kartook> need help how can i post my apt-get update
<kartook> ?
<lukefeil> how can i see my gateway-adresse
<lukefeil> the "ifconfig eth0" command dont show this information
<jrdnyquist> lukefeil, route -n
<lukefeil> and also the adresses from DNS and DHCP
<jrdnyquist> lukefeil, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<jrdnyquist> lukefeil, you can use ip addr or ifconfig to see interface stats and/or configs
<lukefeil> and how i can the the adresse from the dhcp-server
<jrdnyquist> that would be your default gw most likely, assuming it succesfully handed you an IP
<lukefeil> in this case the dhcp isn't in the gateway, and i havent acces to the config of the gateway
<seicherlbob> hi there! I have a jvc camcorder here and i would like to see the live picture on my computer. Is there a software that can do that on linux? I could also use a virtual WinXP, but the virtualbox cant pass the device through. anyone experienced here with camcorders?
<fale> Someone is willing to test rekonq 0.3.0 on karmic? You can find it here: https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppa
<BCMM> can anybody help with a sound card which won't give any output?
<BCMM> it worked before the last distro upgrade
<lundh> anyone got experience with sun grid engine here?
<BCMM> and now i can't get any output from applications
<BCMM> (although by adjusting the mixer, i can get it to output the mic input)
<lukefeil> hello
<lukefeil> under windows there is the command "ipconfig /flushdns"
<lukefeil> whats the ubuntu version of this command
<kavurt> what does that command do under vin?
<lukefeil> so how can i clean the DNS and ARP cache?
<alvin> I could be wrong, but I think DNS isn't cached by default
<amichair> lukefeil: I just googled ' linux flush dns'. first entry says run '/etc/init.d/nscd restart'. hope this helps.
<lukefeil> yes
<lukefeil> i've already found
<amichair> lukefeil: does it work?
<lukefeil> i have to search some other commands
<lukefeil> like ARP flush
<lukefeil> and DHCP flush
<zematynnad> lukefeil: see if $ sudo /etc/init.d/nscd restart   fixes your problem
<lukefeil> i have to install first nscd
<zematynnad> lukefeil:  hang on
<amichair> lukefeil: I would guess that if it's not installed, either there's something else doing the caching, or there's no caching at all
<zematynnad> instead use dns-clean
<amichair> lukefeil: regarding arp, that arp command might help
<lukefeil> arp -d * wont work
<llutz> linux arp doesn't support flush
<amichair> u can use it to delete entries, which may solve the problem
<lukefeil> i have to delete _all_ entries
<lukefeil> it's for the school
<lukefeil> but everything is given for windows
<amichair> hmmm... maybe u can use arp -a to list the hosts, then arp -d to delete them one by one
<lukefeil> amichair: i will write a sript for that
<lukefeil> but now i switch to a windows machine, i will trie it at home
<lukefeil> thx for help
<amichair> lukefeil: good luck :-)
<kavurt> lukefeil: ip neigh flush all
<jimmy51_> flash player has my sound sounding like a skipping CD.  i've already closed the browser.  is my only option to restart alsa?
<doleyb> So I just upgraded to karmic, and now my laptop doesn't switch from 800 to 1600 mhz when the cpu load is high.  The kde power management settings look the same; any suggestion?
<anoneemouse> hi. phonon is complaining that there are no soundcards yet when i do an lspci they are all there
<Hans_Henrik> how can i update from 9.04 to 9.10 with SSH?
<yamokidzu-it> lo
<yamokidzu-it> how take screenshoot with kde?
<anoneemouse> yamokidzu-it:  you can use ksnapshot
<Hans_Henrik> "Prnt Scrn" button works i suppose
<yamokidzu-it> ok thx
<yamokidzu-it> button doesn't do anything
<anoneemouse> yamokidzu-it: just run ksnapshot
<alvin> Hans_Henrik: SSH is not recommended, but it works. You can execute '$ sudo do-release-upgrade'
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....
<m_tadeu> can somebody confirm me if the network is only up after login?
<doleyb> m_tadeu: i've seen that pretty common with wireless ethernet before.
<m_tadeu> doleyb: only happens with wireless then?
<doleyb> as far as I've seen (but i didn't check thoroughly recently)
<m_tadeu> is there a way to setup the network in a prior state?
<doleyb> m_tadeu: yeah people pretty commonly use a different network control package to handle that stuff before a user logs in, i'll try to think of the name.
<m_tadeu> please :) just had 2 situations that I got stuck on remote management
<K350> I'm looking for an alternative notepad instead of the one that comes with Kubuntu 9.10. Can somebody recommend a simple notepad - something like the one in windows for instance?
<m_tadeu> K350: kwrite is a simple one
<doleyb> m_tadeu: the other package that gets mentioned is wicd
<K350> m_tadeu: Thanks for the tip. I'll check it out at once:-)
<alvin> kwrite uses kate :-)
<m_tadeu> doleyb: is the networing service still working?
<K350> alvin: Ah, I see. kate has to many functions, things opened - the stuff on the left, tha tI don't like.
<yamokidzu-it> http://img688.imageshack.us/i/schermata1ho.png/ I cannot unlock the window in the centre and also other like this!!! why??? please help me :-(
<yamokidzu-it> alvin you know why?
<anoneemouse> K350: kate actually starts faster than kwrite... i too am a minimalist...
<yamokidzu-it> lo amichair
<anoneemouse> there is a way to disable the sidebar stuff in kate... which is what i ended up doing... you just need to modify your default profile
<yamokidzu-it> lo Ash-Fox
<alvin> yamokidzu-it: No idea. There could be a windows behind it that blocks the rest. Try run (Alt+F2) and xkill if you want to kill something.
<yamokidzu-it> ok
<yamokidzu-it> it's not my case...
<yamokidzu-it> I installed kde-base what about it? need other apps? help
<yamokidzu-it> alvin?
<yamokidzu-it> lo asobi
<alvin> Help with wat? The window that doesn't want to move?
<yamokidzu-it> no
<yamokidzu-it> kde-base
<yamokidzu-it> do I need more apps in order to unlock these windows?
<yamokidzu-it> alvin I cannot unlock the window in the centre of my previous image
<alvin> No. But, what do you mean by 'unlock'?
<alvin> Then kill it
<yamokidzu-it> but I need it!
<yamokidzu-it> for configure it!
<LoneShadow> Hi, any suggestions on getting Atheros ar928xx to work on fresh install of 9.10 ?,
<alvin> You can't type in it?
<alvin> ah, now I see
<alvin> Sorry, press unlock and type your password.
<yamokidzu-it> ............
<yamokidzu-it> CANNOT!!!!
<amichair> yamokidzu-it: you've been banned from this channel before for pinging nicks off the channel users. please stop it. if you're not aware of it yet, it causes notifications to popup for those people, which is disruptive to our work, and is considered rude. please don't do it again!
<amichair> hope he saw that.
<alvin> O well :-)
<amichair> :-)
<anoneemouse> :-)
<^wanhuub-it> hello
<anoneemouse> phonon is complaining that there are no soundcards yet when i do an lspci they are all there
<anoneemouse> anyone?
<anoneemouse> ok there plasma just locked up :/
<willy_mx> hi
<lykos> Hello Guys!! Sup??
<willy_mx> I installed windows 7 and I lost my grub
<willy_mx> how can I get it back?
<willy_mx> i'm on a live cd
<llutz> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<willy_mx> kubuntu 9.10
<jhutchins_lt> !grub
<llutz> !grub2
<willy_mx> thanks
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jhutchins_lt> I can't get kubuntu cross-boot from anothe distro's grub1.
<llutz> jhutchins_lt: installed karmic-grub2 into partition?
<lykos> Hey guys, how can i make my windows minimize etc matrix like?
<jhutchins_lt> llutz: No, it was the base install, then the other distro overwrote the mbr.
<llutz> jhutchins_lt:with karmics grub2 installed to partition,  an entry like "kernel (hd0,x)/boot/grub/core.img"  in grub1-menu.lst did the trick here. (hd0,x) pointing to your karmic-installation
<jhutchins_lt> The boot menu no longer makes any sense.  I copied the default entry and it says it can't find the partition (although I can mount it).
<jhutchins_lt> llutz: So how do I achieve that?  Complete reinstall?  Certainly I can't boot to another distro and just chroot?
<jhutchins_lt> lykos: Are you talking about scaling them?
<llutz> !grub2 > jhutchins_lt read here to reinstall grub
<ubottu> jhutchins_lt, please see my private message
<willy_mx> when I type fdisk -l on a livecd session to find out where is my linux, nothing happens
<jhutchins_lt> llutz: Um, thanks, you triggered that about four minutes ago.
<willy_mx> i get no info
<llutz> willy_mx: sudo fdisk -l
<willy_mx> dohh
<willy_mx> thanks
<lykos> Yeah use sudo man :P
<jhutchins_lt> Seems like it should give some sort of feedback.
<lykos> :jhutchins_It hey man
<jimmy51_> the "Configure File Sharing" button does nothing.  what packages are needed for SAMBA file sharing through dolphin in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> hey all
<^wanhuub-it> hey
<^wanhuub-it> lo BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi ^wanhuub-it
<^wanhuub-it> I installed kde-base what about it? need other apps?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-desktop ?
<^wanhuub-it> yes
<^wanhuub-it> what's the folder for cd? how can open it?
<^wanhuub-it> BluesKaj why I cannot unlock system admin windows like users&groups and services?
<^wanhuub-it> what's the folder for cd reader?
<fale> Someone is willing to test rekonq 0.3.0 on karmic? You can find it here: https://launchpad.net/~f4l3/+archive/ppa
<BluesKaj> open lmenu /system/dolphin/places
<BluesKaj> err kmenu
<^wanhuub-it> kmenu?
<BluesKaj> fale , I tried rekonq , wasn't impressed
<^wanhuub-it> dolphin?
<BluesKaj> ^wanhuub-it, do you see the blue "K" in the panel ?
<fale> BluesKaj: have you tried that package?
<^wanhuub-it> yes
<doleyb> I just upgraded to karmic, and now my laptop doesn't switch from 800 to 1600 mhz when the cpu load is high.  The kde power management settings look the same; any suggestion?
<^wanhuub-it> ok ;-)
<^wanhuub-it> no dolphin
<^wanhuub-it> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ^wanhuub-it, alt+F2 , type dolphin
<^wanhuub-it> dolphin = program?
<^wanhuub-it> ok
<BluesKaj> yes
<^wanhuub-it> I need to instll it...
<BluesKaj> !dolphin | ^wanhuub-it
<ubottu> ^wanhuub-it: To change the default application for a filetype, go to Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations" (KDE 3), or System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations (KDE 4). To change your default file manager, change the "inode/directory" and "inode/system_directory" filetypes.
<BluesKaj> oops
<BluesKaj> !info dolphin
<ubottu> dolphin (source: kdebase): file manager for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1009 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<^wanhuub-it> installing...
<^wanhuub-it> lol
<BluesKaj> you could also use konqueror as the file manager
<^wanhuub-it> isn't konqueror browser?
<^wanhuub-it> BluesKaj why I cannot unlock system admin windows like users&groups and services?
<BluesKaj> system settings ?
<BluesKaj> doleyb, install cpufrequtils , it will give you some command line options to control your cpu performance
<doleyb> BluesKaj: would that mean giving up on doing it the KDE way?
<^wanhuub-it> BluesKaj yes
<BluesKaj> dunno what you mean kde-way
<doleyb> BluesKaj: I mean all the kde system settings that control cpu performance.
<BluesKaj> power devil?
<doleyb> Yes, power devil is part of the backend of it, but I mean it's the automatically-created icon on the kde taskbar.. it would be nice if it worked.
<willy_mx_> i did all the procedure listed on the help page
<willy_mx_> to get grub back
<willy_mx_> now i'm gonna restart, wish me luck ahahaha
<BluesKaj> doleyb, dunno what you mean , maybe because this is a desktop
<doleyb> BluesKaj: I mean System Settings, Advanced, Power Management, Profiles, CPU Frequency Scaling Policy.  The entry there was obeyed in earlier kubuntu, but not in karmic.
<bainco> buonasera
<bainco> vorrrei sapere come
<KGBUNIT> HEllo?
<netsroht> hi ;)
<KGBUNIT> Hey! ;) I am having some problems installing and I wonder if someone can help me?
<KGBUNIT> No one able to help?
<netsroht> i'm fairly new to (k)ubuntu, but maybe I can...
<KGBUNIT> OK
<KGBUNIT> well
<KGBUNIT> I want to dual boot with windows
<jelu> есть русскоговорящие?
<KGBUNIT> In the installer, when it asks me what I want to do with the discs
<KGBUNIT> I choose: setup discs manually
<KGBUNIT> or something as opposed to wipe the whole disc
<kavurt> jelu: #ubuntu-ru
<KGBUNIT> then it shows me 3 things. 1 at the top says /dev/sda
<KGBUNIT> 2nd one down is /dev/sda1
<KGBUNIT> 3rd one is /dev/sda5
<KGBUNIT> sda 5 is the swap partition
<KGBUNIT> sda 1 is my windows partition
<KGBUNIT> and I dont know about sda because when I choose to add a partition table there, it says it is going to wipe the other partitions
<KGBUNIT> theres no option for me to change the size of the windows one
<netsroht> I guess you are not familiar with linux partion naming...
<KGBUNIT> Well
<KGBUNIT> to be honest, not really
<kavurt> KGBUNIT: sda is the hard drive itself, it's not a partition
<netsroht> then I guess you shouldn't try it this way
<jelu> kavurt, unfortunately there is no kubuntu chanel
<netsroht> my hint:
<KGBUNIT> ive used linux alot before
<KGBUNIT> normally ubuntu, and the intstaller there is just dragging something to change the size
<netsroht> yes normally
<kavurt> jelu: I think that includes kubuntu too. did you ask your question there?
<netsroht> why not in your case? any idea?
<KGBUNIT> ?
<netsroht> what I did, when I installed a dual boot
<netsroht> I used windows itself to resize the ntfs partition
<netsroht> so that there was enough space left
<netsroht> and told ubuntu to install itself in the empty space
<KGBUNIT> Yeah, i could do that, so there is no other way at all to do it?
<KGBUNIT> with the kubuntu installer?
<netsroht> as you already said, normally he gives you the possibility to shrink the windows partitions...
<yamikuronue> I seem to have lost the ability to suspend to ram/sleep upon closing the lid of my laptop; I installed some updates last night and now the option isn't even in the power profile dropdown at all. Any thoughts? Running Karmic
<BluesKaj> doleyb, ok I enabled the powerdevil to see what you mean . the cpu was set to the commands that i gve in the cli using cpufrequtils like :
<alexander> hi i installed matlab on my linux but i dont see any shortcut to run it. any ideas?
<KGBUNIT> OK netsroht thank you for the help :) does gparted work on kde based systems?
<KGBUNIT> I could do it from that
<netsroht> yes
<jelu> yes, but i didn't get an answer
<netsroht> it should ;)
<siki> hey guys
<rork> alexander: programs are usually installed in /usr/bin/ you can look for matlab there and make a shortcut yourself
<BluesKaj> KGBUNIT, yes you could use the kubuntu live cd install-manual partiton option , it's very striaghtforward
<siki> i have no plasma desktop
<doleyb> alexander: press alt-f2 and type matlab?
<KGBUNIT> So its command line?
<netsroht> you need to type matlab -desktop
<netsroht> and also need to create an icon yourself... with the command matlab -desktop
<netsroht> what is commandt line? @KGBUNIT
<netsroht> qparted is a gnome-app @KGBUNIT
<siki> when i rename the .kde folder the desktop is working again
<BluesKaj> netsroht, @ doesn't work on irc
<siki> of course without any settings
<BluesKaj> just type the nick
<KGBUNIT> Erm
<netsroht> ok
<KGBUNIT> BluesKaj do I need to use a command line for that?
<siki> when i try to start plasma, i get an error
<siki> <unknown program name>(11039)/ checkComposite: Plasma has an argb visual 0x9703b40 62914561
<siki> <unknown program name>(11039)/ checkComposite: Plasma is COMPOSITE-less on 0x96f9298
<BluesKaj> no KGBUNIT I was talking about the kubuntu-live-cd install cd
<KGBUNIT> BluesKaj: Oh! So running it in windows??
<jelu> Did someone resolve problem with update-notifier-kde in karmic?
<BluesKaj> no KGBUNIT , have you burned the kubuntu-live-cd ?
<KGBUNIT> Yeah
<KGBUNIT> BluesKaj: YEah :P
<BluesKaj> jelu, no , but use update-manager or install it if you want to use a GUI , the konsole command to upgrade is : do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> KGBUNIT, then make sure you r pc is set to boot from the cdromn first (which most are) and insert the kubuntu install disc and choose the first option
<KGBUNIT> AH BluesKaj, Im on the KUBUNTU LiveCD right now using Quassel
<kavurt> jelu: you speak english too I guess. what's the problem
<BluesKaj> KGBUNIT, ok do you see the install kubuntu icon >
<kavurt> jelu: sorry, you already asked your question, I didn't see that
<KGBUNIT> BluesKaj: Yeah. thats where I am having my problems when I get to the choose where to install it, I choose to install within the disc instead of wiping it
<KGBUNIT> BluesKaj: Then I cant resize windows partition, theres no option to...
<BluesKaj> KGBUNIT, do you to keep windows?
<BluesKaj> want
<kavurt> KGBUNIT: I think you should defrag your hard drive from windows 5 times or more, to be able to see the resize option in kubuntu instlall
<jelu> BluesKaj, thanks, i use update-notifier instead of update-notifier-kde... but it would be better to use native kde notifier i guess
<BluesKaj> kavurt, that's not necessary
<kavurt> BluesKaj: what should be done then?
<BluesKaj> jelu, are you udgraing from jaunty ?
<jelu> BluesKaj: no, clean install
<BluesKaj> KGBUNIT, in the partitioner option choose manual partitioning
<BluesKaj> scuse my KB , it's dying
<kavurt> BluesKaj: he already did that, but there's no resize option
<xae8koo> Can I use my PS3 controller as a mouse?
<jelu> in fact, such problem was in GNOME with update-notifier too... but ir resolved with command: gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier-kde/auto_launch false
<jelu> i didn't understand what exactly this command do
<BluesKaj> KGBUNIT, open the konsole and type or copy and paste : fdisk -l
<KGBUNIT> BluesKaj yeah, in the manual partioning option, theres no option to resize
<andreea> salutare
<KGBUNIT> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisc -l
<KGBUNIT> No command 'fdisc' found, did you mean:
<KGBUNIT>  Command 'fdisk' from package 'gnu-fdisk' (universe)
<KGBUNIT>  Command 'fdisk' from package 'util-linux' (main)
<KGBUNIT> fdisc: command not found
<FloodBotK1> KGBUNIT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KGBUNIT> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<KGBUNIT> BluesKaj the messages above :P
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<BluesKaj> KGBUNIT,  fdisk -l
<BluesKaj> not fdisc -l
<KGBUNIT> BluesKaj that being L.. thats what I did, same error
<tsimpson> KGBUNIT: you put "fdisc" it's "fdisk"
<KGBUNIT> OH
<Gintulis> hi, how to suspend ubuntu by terminal? (exemple: sudo shutdown -h 45 < computer go down after 45 min)  how to suspend the computer, as that with the shutdown command?
<KGBUNIT> BluesKaj It didn't do anything? just gave me a new line
<BluesKaj> ok KGBUNIT I'll ask one more time , do you want to keep windows or not ?
<KGBUNIT> BluesKaj yeah I do
<yamikuronue> I seem to have lost the ability to suspend to ram/sleep upon closing the lid of my laptop; I installed some updates last night and now the option isn't even in the power profile dropdown at all. Any thoughts? Running Karmic, it was working just fine from install through yesterday. I can supply the list of updates from last night if that's needed...
<KGBUNIT> Thanks BTW tsimpson :P I am blind today :)
<BluesKaj> KGBUNIT, then you need to defrag first , then  partition your drive before trying to install kubuntu . Find an app called GParted-live-cd and burn it to a disk , use that disk to partition part drive for linux ext4 , then install kubuntu
<BluesKaj> part of the drive that is
<KGBUNIT> Right, or could I use the ubuntu live CD with gparted installed by default?
<netsroht> yes you can
<KGBUNIT> OK, thank you BluesKaj and netsroht :) thorsten :P
<BluesKaj> yes you could but gparted is more useful as a separate utility
<netsroht> but I would use windows itself to resize the partitions..
<netsroht> ;)
<KGBUNIT> thanks guys, catch ya later!
<BluesKaj> netsroht, ever heard ofd too much information /
<BluesKaj> too many cooks etc
<netsroht> yes you are right... ;)
<netsroht> but having some options *g*
<yamikuronue> I could use a cook or two...;)
<netsroht> indeed ;)
 * BluesKaj has lunch ...takes a break
<yamikuronue> I seem to have lost the ability to suspend to ram/sleep upon closing the lid of my laptop; I installed some updates last night and now the option isn't even in the power profile dropdown at all. Any thoughts? Running Karmic, it was working just fine from install through yesterday. I can supply the list of updates from last night if that's needed...
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....I'm getting this message in kopete:
<m_tadeu> You are not allowed to add yourself to the contact list. The addition of "m_tadeu" to account "m_tadeu" will not take place.
<m_tadeu> does anyone know what to do about this?
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: yes, you cannot add yourself
<m_tadeu> Tm_T: I'm adding anything...it's shows that everytime yahoo connects ;)
 * BluesKaj wonders why ppl don't just an irc client for irc
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: so you have yourself in your contactlist in yahoo server (which will be checked at login I believe)
<BluesKaj> use
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: hmmm?
<BluesKaj> i don't consider kopete an irc client ...it's for IM
<m_tadeu> Tm_T: how did it get there? well not very important...how do I solve it?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: noone was talking about Kopete and IRC
<BluesKaj> I am :)
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: hmm, have you been using Pidgin?
<m_tadeu> Tm_T: a year ago, I think
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: there you go, hmm, does yahoo have website for IM ? you might be able to handle your contactlist there
<m_tadeu> Tm_T: gonna try to find that out
<m_tadeu> thx
<yamikuronue> I think I just need to come in with easier questions....
<Mamarok> yamikuronue: that is just because nobody is here who knows, be patient :)
<Mamarok> if there was a powermanager or acpi package in your update you have the culprit, BTW
<yamikuronue> Mamarok: yeah, but I dont' think I've ever once managed to solve something using a chat for help >.> probably because if it's at all simple or googleable I google it and figure it out
<Mamarok> because you didn't google first? :)
<yamikuronue> huh? No, that's my point: if googling fixes it, it's commonly known, and people are more likely to know what the problem is, so by only coming in when google doesn't turn up anything, I'm only asking apparently esoteric questions
<BluesKaj> there are some issues with power devil profiles being changed after updates
<yamikuronue> I do note that kubuntu-default-settings was updated
<m_tadeu> Tm_T: guess it worked out...thx again:)
<yamikuronue> but I don't even have the option anymore, so it's not just overwriting the settings I selected. Unless there's a master "disable suspend" setting elsewhere...
<yamikuronue> Othre than that i'm seeing a lot of libs that I don't know what they do, samba, cups, python, firefox - normal update type stuff.
<Tm_T> m_tadeu: glad to hear
<yamikuronue> Google turns up people for whom suspend never worked, and laptop lid close not being registered, but mine's always worked fine until now
<BluesKaj> i just shutdown leaving apps open that I want to resume next session
<yamikuronue> I'm a student; I do a lot of darting from classroom to classroom, so I liked having it suspend while I move and not have to boot up ten minutes later
<yamikuronue> I used to have it hibernate when I used jaunty but the resume time was annoyingly long
<yamikuronue> grub doesn't have anything to do with power management options, does it? Grasping at straws here
<yamikuronue> systemsettings... nvida-common, maybe it's being disabled because of the video driver?
<atreides> Hola gregorio!
<yamikuronue> aha! My settings now say "supported suspend methods: no methods found".
<yamikuronue> it also claims my CPU can't be turned off
<BluesKaj> yamikuronue, maybe installing cpufrequtils might help..it's a cli app with many options
<BluesKaj> !cpufrequtils
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpufrequtils
<BluesKaj> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 005-1 (karmic), package size 31 kB, installed size 256 kB
<yamikuronue> okay. What am I looking for related to suspend?
<K350> m_tadeu: I've been playing around with kwrite for sometime now. I like it a lot. Thanks a lot for your tip again, really appruciated:-)
<yamikuronue> Also - when I click on the power icon then click "sleep", what exactly does that button do? Suspend to ram? Or is that doing something else entirely? Because that works just fine, but I'm now suspicious...
<m_tadeu> K350: glad you're happy :) then again...if you need some more funcionality go back to kate
<K350> I don't like the name Kubuntu Karmic Koala. It's to much - KKK
<K350> m_tadeu: Ya, kate seemed to open/start a bit fast then kwrite
<antman91> Hi How can i download music to Linux?
<antman91> Kubuntu 9.10
<antman91> no volunteers here today?
<yamikuronue> antman91: from where?
<antman91> I just want to know how to download music to kubuntu 9.10
<antman91> i have no clue how to do so
<yamikuronue> antman91: Again, from where? itunes? p2p sharing? youtube? a windows machine? another linux machine?
<yamikuronue> an mp3 player?
<antman91> umm i guess youtube would work
<antman91> if i could just get the music and not the video
<yamikuronue> antman91: I use a firefox plugin from video2mp3.net. Obviously you should only use that for non-copyrighted audio.
<antman91> well how does person to person sharing work?
<yamikuronue> ack, gotta go
<yamikuronue> but you'll want a p2p client
<antman91> damn that was of no help
<Darakiss> Hello everybody, I'm using Kubuntu Karmic Koala and having the following problem: I can't get 2 applications outputting audio at the same time, i.e: if I'm watching a video, pidgin won't make a sound notification upon reception of a new message, etc... Any help please?
<m4rtin> Darakiss: I installed pulseaudio which fixed this
<sccolbert> hi, having a problem with my microphone. I can hear myself in my headset when i speak into the mic, but applications (skype) cant hear me
<Darakiss> m4rtin: it seems I have pulseaudio already installed (haven't done that manually though), but when I test pulseaudio in the system settings, it says it didnt work and reverted back to the default (HDA Intel)
<sccolbert> i had to change my alsa conf to model=3stack-6ch-dig, to get it so i could even hear myself in the mic
<m4rtin> Darakiss: are you sure it's installed then? (that usually happens when you did have pulseaudio installed and then removed it - it's a ghosted version in the output list)
<|moe|> vlc shows my taskbar on fullscreen mode. how can i get rid of it?
<Darakiss> m4rtin: I'll check it out, brb
<|moe|> its' karmic kubuntu
<m4rtin> Darakiss: might also be worth fully removing it and reinstalling if not
<Darakiss> m4rtin: nothing listed as pulseaudio is installed in the software manager, so I'm guessing it's not installed?
<NSsmiles> hi
<m4rtin> Darakiss: seems so. Easiest way is to open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install pulseaudio pavucontrol
<NSsmiles> i need some help
<jimmy51_> even when dolphin is run with sudo, the "Configure File Sharing" button does nothing.  what packages are needed for SAMBA file sharing through dolphin in kubuntu?
<jimmy51_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Darakiss> m4rtin: what's pavucontrol?
<jimmy51_> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8+git20090701-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 117 kB, installed size 924 kB
<m4rtin> the volume control - really useful for diagnosing what's going on
<m4rtin> shows what is trying to access (both play and record) pulseaudio
<Darakiss> m4rtin: ok thx, will try that now
<NSsmiles> i just   installed kubuntu 9.10  but when i  try to   install root system....says packages are   broken??
<NSsmiles> i'm new to linux  so   i'm lost
<Darakiss> m4rtin: ok pulseaudio is working now, at least with VLC, but when I play something in amarok it doesnt even start, any clue?
<NSsmiles> join #linux
<Darakiss> m4rtin: problem solved, thx again
<Darakiss> Bye all
<m4rtin> Darakiss: I believe you have to set the backend in amarok to use pulseaudio?
<m4rtin> lol
<reqmon> hello
<reqmon> ;/
<reqmon> i am new in irc ;/
<slow-motion> hi
<reqmon> slow-motion: it's slightly different than xmpp :)
<slow-motion> hi reqmon
<slow-motion> what do you mean?
<JohnLithgow> I just installed ubuntu on all my computers !
<JohnLithgow> I am windows free
<reqmon> slow-motion: i never used irc before
<antman91> okie dokie i need me some help
<antman91> every time i minimize guildwars and then reopen it i can not use my keyboard
<antman91> what do i do?
<antman91> you guys sure are helpful
<antman91> ive ben on hee multible times and have never ben helped
<antman91> ive helped more people on here then yall
<reqmon1> antman91: repeat your problem :D
<antman91> every time i minimize guildwars and then reopen it i can not use my keyboard
<reqmon1> antman91: game?
<nullm0dem> within the game or for the whole system in general?
<antman91> just the game
<nullm0dem> It sounds like an issue between the game and wine
<nullm0dem> does replugging help?
<NSsmiles> i was   in    another channel and they had all these rules  on how to ask a questiom
<antman91> no
<NSsmiles> question
<antman91> retarting the game helps
<NSsmiles> in the end i just left
<NSsmiles> with no help
<nullm0dem> I think the guys in #wine might be able to help you better
<antman91> ok ty
<nullm0dem> I have the same issue with several games
<reqmon1> i have a problem too :D
<antman91> its an invited only channel
<antman91> i cannot join
<reqmon1> i'll take a couple of screenshots
<reqmon1> http://stylemistake.farx.ru/uploaded/f35_screenshot-9.jpg
<reqmon1> that's not kubuntu, but the problem exists :D
<reqmon1> and i dunno, where it grows
<Jonathan____> hi any of you guys ever got air crack to work?
<reqmon1> anybody have any idea about my screenshot?
<NSsmiles> how do you fix  broken packages
<NSsmiles> ?
<reqmon1> NSsmiles: ?
<angel_> hi
<LIKE> Hi!
<cinex> hi
<user_> reqmon1: um, what app is that? running with wine?
<cinex> I have a problem: I need to reinstall kubuntu on my laptop but my laptop has a smashed screen. its so bad you only half see a colour on it. is there a way to get the lviecd to show up on the monitor I have plugged in?
<cinex> the monitor says it is out of range
<user_> NSsmiles: lots of ways. ;) it depends. what package?
<NSsmiles> are any of you  using 9.10
<cinex> i am
<cinex> but i dont have the kernel for it
<cinex> stupid upgrade
<NSsmiles> when i  tried to install root  system i got a messaage  that packages were  broken
<cinex> what do u mean, install root ?
<NSsmiles> sudo apt-get install  root-system
<adminuser> kk
<jimmy51_> is this still the way to go regarding samba configuration?  http://kubuntu101.blogspot.com/2009/07/kubuntu-810-and-samba-part-1.html
<rysiek|pl> guys... I've got this ancient Gutsy box. now, the gutsy repos are loong gone - any ideas how to get it upgraded to the latest of what was available in Gutsy?
<rysiek|pl> I'd rather not install karmic clean on it as kde4 might be a bit confusing for my 70+ year old grandpa
<BluesKaj> gave the so called new chrome-os a try ...got scammed , it's nothing but open suse and the chrome browser doesn't even work :)
<drostie> To Karmic, or not to Karmic -- that is the question.
<drostie> Whether 'tis nobler in our jaunts to suffer the slings and arrows of not-kde-four-point-three.
<penguin> hello?
<drostie> ole!
<penguin> Hi, I'm looking for some help if possible... I'm runing Karmic on a dell laptop using encrypted home directories and about 15 minutes ago KDE started telling me it didn't have write permissions. I've rebooted since and now it cannot mount the encrypted directories.
<yohee> hey, i have 2 soundcards in my pc. where can i deactivate the second one without removing it from my PC?? im going crazy :/ everytime different snd-output
<BluesKaj> drostie, alas poor juanty I knew him well :)
<jimmy51_> for who can bear the whips and scorns of out dated repos?
<drostie> penguin: what are you using for encryption?
<penguin> its the standard encryption that Ubuntu uses to encrypt home directories
<BluesKaj> yohee, in the terminal : asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard
<BluesKaj> the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune and linux distros
<yohee> BluesKaj: thx i will try it, but i've set it in the sound-settings as standard....i really want to remove the module if possible
<drostie> penguin: my problem is, I don't know what's standard for Ubuntu. Do you have access to cryptsetup from the command line? Or is something different happening?
<BluesKaj> yohee, or you could disable it in the BIOS peripherals, that used to work ..not sure about now tho
<penguin> I have a maintanence shell open at the moment, I've tried ecryptfs-mount-private and that comes back with "ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly" - its been working fine for the last 2 weeks since I installed it initially
<yohee> BluesKaj: i want to use the onboard sound, not the plugged PCI one ;)
<BluesKaj> oh , why ?
<yohee> BluesKaj: because it is better then the on the slot
<BluesKaj> pull it
<yohee> BluesKaj: is there a waay to unload the module while loading, or denieing to load the module
<drostie> penguin: ecryptfs, eh? I'm more familiar with luks. Perhaps people on #ecrypts on irc.oftc.net can help you?
<yohee> BluesKaj: i want to use this card for another OS....thats why i dont to remove it physically
<drostie> sorry. #ecryptfs
<penguin> thanks drostie, I will try there
<yohee> I love plug and play and when a system have native drivers for my hardware, but i want to be able to diable hardware :/
<yohee> what about to unload the sound module with "modprobe"??
<BluesKaj> yohee , try ther bios route and just disable the pci soundcard
<yohee> BluesKaj: but i dont to change bios settings everytime i reboot into my second OS
<yohee> +want
<BluesKaj> cat /proc/asound/cards , see what shows sup
<yohee> BluesKaj: ssems that the SND on PCI-slot ist first (0) and the onbaord the second (1), but i set the onboard-snd to default by gui (systemsettings), command "asoundconf*" dont exists
<ner0x> Can I push numbers to bc and subtract from them?
<yohee> modprobe -r says "module is in use" :/
<yohee> grrrr
<yohee> how can i kill it? :D
<zed_> hello?
<yohee> ok, i will install asoundconf-gtk and give it a try
<BluesKaj> yohee, are both soundcards listed in system settings/media?
<zed_> can someone here help me get flash/java working on kubuntu KK?
<yofel> zed_: what exactly doesn't work?
<zed_> well, I installed the restricted packages, but java seems to have issues
<zed_> started with no clear way to accept the java EULA
<Zeikfried> How would i tell how much RAM my VGA card is using?
<BluesKaj> zed_, open your package manager and enable all sources , except cdrom , including 'other software' then install kubuntu-restricted-extras , flashplugin-nonfree , libdvdcss2 and w32codecs
<dfrey> How do I get sane defaults back for kmail?  When I try to reply to an e-mail, it now brings up a blank e-mail instead of quoting the author's message.
<zed_> k, I'll try that. brb
<yohee> BluesKaj: yes both in there
<BluesKaj> ok yohee , then just highlight the card you want to use and click on 'prefer' at the bottom right
<yohee> BluesKaj: i've done this (by gui:systemsettings)  ;)
<yohee> i saw in /etc/modprobe.d/   the file blacklist*  is this a genarated one?
<zed_> I', supposed to go to system settings > add/remove software, correct
<BluesKaj> yes, zed_
<yohee> where can i set modules NOT TO LOAD?
<yohee> i know the module name, and it was so easy in gentoo to load or not to laod a module (use or not use a hardware) :/
<yohee> ok its years ago but it was much easier....beacause i knew how to do
<yohee> if i had more time im sure i would build my system from scratch...but i dont have it :(
<yofel> yohee: just add the module name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf ?
<Zeikfried> What is the channel for 10.04?
<yofel> Zeikfried: #ubuntu+1
<yohee> yofel: ok, i hope this will work...ty ;)
<zed_> huh, searching for those packages isn't pulling anything up, except for kubuntu-restricted
<Zeikfried> Is it possible that there is a command to see how much RAM my VGA chipset has in total?
<zed_> I did already try to install the restricted packages from the command line
<Benkinooby> hi, got a weired problem. sound worked all right in beginning. i installed xfce as second DE and also tremulous (game). afterwards removed both of them. now sound works with amarok, but with vlc it's lagging and with youtube it doesn't come at all.
<Benkinooby> any ideas?
<zed_> jeez this is confusing
<zed_> screw it, I'm hungry. I'll try again later
<zed_> thanks for the help blueskaj
<nazgul> привет
<korvin> privet
<nazgul> как настроение, люди ))))))))))?
<Unksi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<korvin> eto angloyazychnyi kanal
<nazgul> ok
<nazgul> mozhno i tak
<nazgul> )))
<yohee> many thx, blacklisting this module helped!
<korvin> ti iz kakogo goroda?
<nazgul> kaluga
<nazgul> a ti
<korvin> sochi
<korvin> tochnee Lazarevskoe ^)
<nazgul> ux... daleko)
<tsimpson> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Shura> Hi, how can I import a certificate in Konqueror ?
<slow-motion> n8
<sithlord48> can any one help me force my PPC (g3 b&w mac) to boot a xubuntu disk (also ppc )
<sithlord48> and what happeded to amarok's random? had an upgrade to amarok after that "random" is not random at all just plays em in order
<jelu_> is it real to install ATI Radeon X1950 G driver throw official repo? which package should i chose?
<noaXess> in karmic, how can i dasable the autostart of eg. kdm after a reboot?
<jelu_> *GT
<noaXess> does it work already with: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm
<noaXess> i mean: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<alumno> dir
<M4f> exit
<drostie> okay, so, um: the karmic alternate CD lies.
<drostie> And you cannot in fact upgrade from it without downloading 500 MB of random crap.
<drostie> Even the "stop the upgrade you bastard" button seems to lie and not stop the upgrade. :<
<drostie> Okay, at least it could be pkilled.
<kreiger> hello, can someone tell me how to remove the splash screen on kubuntu 9.10 so that the text scrolls up instead?
<drostie> kreiger: there are a couple of parts to that. One is to set GRUB to not display its splash screen.
<drostie> The rest is usually visible to me on teletype 1, though I have no idea whether this happens automatically when the splash screen is gone.
<kreiger> how do i do that? i looked on the internet and found that editing /boot/grub/menu.lst accordingly does it, but it doesnt exist
<drostie> kreiger: well, what *is* in /boot/grub ?
<alelil> My webcam nomore can be detected by the Kde applications after the upgrade to Kubuntu 9.10 -> ID 0402:5602 ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller WHAT HAPPENS?
<drostie> also, my internet might be spotty. the karmic upgrade path insists that it doesn't use the network, but actually it saturates my internet connection. :<
<kreiger> hehe, a lot of things are in /boot/grub
<drostie> alelil: we're computer geeks, not magicians. we don't supernaturally know your setup.
<drostie> (pace SICP)
<drostie> well, I imagine. ^_^
<drostie> kreiger: but is there, say, a grub.conf file or so?
<alelil> What information you need?
<green_admin> I have a user that should be a part of a group. If anyone types groups <user> she is listed, but when she types groups she is not listed. Any suggestions? P.S. I'm fairly new to the admin side of linux. I'm still learning things about this organization's computer setup.
<alelil> drostie: every time I run guvcview it shows: guvcview 1.2.0
<alelil> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Conexão recusada (111)
<alelil> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Conexão recusada (111)
<alelil> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Conexão recusada (111)
<alelil> bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Conexão recusada (111)
<FloodBotK1> alelil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alelil> sorry
<unisa> alguem do brasil?
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<unisa_> alguem do brasil?
<genii> unisa_:  /join #ubuntu-br por portugues
<Zeikfried> Is there a way to get AC3 audio to work properly without having to load PulseAudio?
<BluesKaj> Zeikfried, make sure you have alsa-base and alsa-utils installed
<BluesKaj> get rid of pulseaudio , purge it
<Zeikfried> =D
<Zeikfried> Hi Kaj.
<Zeikfried> Wel.
<Zeikfried> I know that in some cases, i need PulseAudio.
<Zeikfried> Like for AC3.
<Zeikfried> If i have Pulse unloaded i only get musical output for audio on my movies.
<BluesKaj> are you sure ?
<Zeikfried> Yep.
<Zeikfried> I can load PulseAudio, and i get full audio output.
<Zeikfried> It is 5.1 channel audio.
<BluesKaj> why do i have 4ch output without PA ?
<Zeikfried> I dunno.
<Zeikfried> I am in 8.10 BTW.
<BluesKaj> oh
<Zeikfried> I cant do 9.04+
<Zeikfried> Running Intel 950GMA.
<Zeikfried> So i am sticking with 8.10 for now.
<BluesKaj> yeah ,but what soundcard ?
<Zeikfried> HDA Intel.
<Zeikfried> One sec.
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<Zeikfried> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Zeikfried> Oh, it works just fine.
<Zeikfried> I am just wondering if i can possible get the full AC3 support in ALSA so i can finally trash PulseAudio.
<BluesKaj> check alsamixer in the terminal and see what's available
<BluesKaj> spdif out should carry ac3
<BluesKaj> IEC958
<Zeikfried> .....
<Zeikfried> Slammed with pulseaudio instead of ALSA.
<Zeikfried> I am in Ubuntu at the moment. : /
<Zeikfried> I forgot to mention that.
<Zeikfried> Lemme kill out Pulse rel quick.
<BluesKaj> just type alsamixer in the terminal
<Zeikfried> That is what i typed in.
<Zeikfried> It brought up the ALSA mixer, but it says my main card and output are PulseAudio.
<BluesKaj> that's odd, it should shaow all the cytls etc
<Zeikfried> Yeah.
<Zeikfried> It does normally in Kubuntu.
<Zeikfried> No problems accessing my ALSA in Kubuntu.
<Zeikfried> Realtek ALC883
<Zeikfried> Now i have access.
<Zeikfried> I killed pulse.
<Zeikfried> IEC958?
<Zeikfried> It is muted.
<BluesKaj> use the M ket to unmute it
<BluesKaj> key
<Zeikfried> Unmuted, but still not the proper audio.
<Zeikfried> I guess i can just use pulse when i watch vids...
<Zeikfried> Oh well.
<Zeikfried> It's good enough for me.
<Zeikfried> Kaj.
<Zeikfried> You know anything about Gnome Power Management?
<sithlord48> zeikfried, the folks @ the ubuntu irc channel might be a bit more helpful
<BluesKaj> Zeikfried, the newer OSs use kernel modules that are derived from your hardware/soundcard capabilities, therefore jaunty might supply that 5.1 output
<Zeikfried> sithlord48 I am using Kubuntu with Ubuntu-desktop installed on top of it.
<Zeikfried> BluesKaj Well i am pretty much screwed on that one, i wont upgrade due to that DRI 2 junk.
<drostie_> okay, I give up on this upgrade path. It is made of liez. :<
<sithlord48> zeikfried, then your using ubuntu ), and kubuntu on that machine (well if you kept kde)
<Zeikfried> KDM.
<Zeikfried> I trashed GDM.
<Zeikfried> I use Gnome for gaming.
<sithlord48> zeikfried, what exactly are you tring to do ?
<drostie_> But maybe the upgrade to Lucid in April will actually work for once! :P
<Zeikfried> Kaj already helped me with it.
<Zeikfried> Well kind of.
<BluesKaj> heh, din't much from me
<Zeikfried> I cant play AC3 5.1 channel audio unless PulseAudio is loaded.
<arcangel_> dimee
<Zeikfried> I just need an on/off switch for pulseaudio.
<Zeikfried> And my other question is.
<drostie_> BluesKaj: out of curiosity, have there been many complaints about upgrading to Karmic? You're in this channel more often than I.
<Zeikfried> Would it be a bad thing if i uninstalled my power manager?
<BluesKaj> not as much as there was for jaunty ,.. the gnome chat is full of compalints  (#ubuntu)
<sithlord48> i think all the powmanager does for a desktop is monitor sleep and sleep/hybernation states if you don't use that stuff it should be fine
<sithlord48> yea my upgrade didn't go so good.. so i just did a fresh in stall (and saved my /home partition)
<Zeikfried> Laptop.
<Zeikfried> I disable my sleep/hibernation myself.
<drostie_> heh, 'kay. well, here's hoping that when I transcend the upgrader's lies with a faster internet connection, nothing horrible happens. ^^;;
<Zeikfried> Especially the HDD sleep mode.
<sithlord48> on a laptop you might want to keep it to support your cpu scaling if you cpu does that
#kubuntu 2009-11-20
<Zeikfried> Wtf is CPU scaling?
<sithlord48> when u cpu changes speed based on its power state
<Zeikfried> Ahh.
<Zeikfried> Well, lemme change my question a bit.
<Zeikfried> I have teh Gnome Power Manager installed from doing apt-get ubuntu-desktop.
<BluesKaj> ondemand and performance are the steps I use
<Zeikfried> Would i be able to remove teh Gnome Power Manager, and use the KDE version instead?
<sithlord48> yea
<maco> powerdevil should control things while youre in kde
<maco> even if g-p-m is installed. that should only be active when youre in gnome
<Zeikfried> Well, the reason i want to remove it is because i use gnome for gaming, but i get the image of my mouse cursor in the middle of teh screen, and it is caused by the power manager.
<Zeikfried> Other than the fact that i killed out Kwin and use Compiz and Emerald for compositing in my KDE setup, everything runs great.
<Zeikfried> Just cant game in it.
<Zeikfried> Need a copy of ubuntu-tweak designed for KDE....
<zed_> okay... can someone help me get java/flash up and runing on a fresh install of kubuntu KK?
<zed_> guess not
<Zeikfried> Is there an opensource gaming channel?
<zed_> no flash or java makes the baby jesus cry
<Zeikfried> zed_ You should be able to download the flash software from adobes website.
<zed_> tried that
<Zeikfried> java though, i have no clue on that one.
<Zeikfried> Look in your package manager for an option to install flash non free.
<zed_> tried that too
<zed_> it says it installed
<zed_> but doesn't work
<Zeikfried> What browser are you using?
<zed_> also, the same exact java update keeps popping up
<zed_> firefox
<zed_> even though I approve the update, it keeps coming back
<Zeikfried> Go to the addond section for firefox and install the java and flash addons.
<zed_> I'll try that
<Zeikfried> They have a set of addons that are integrated into teh browser.
<Zeikfried> You just have to install them.
<Walzmyn> zed are you on a 64bit system?
<Walzmyn> If you right click on a downloaded item in firefox and select "open containing folder", you get a dialog asking what app should it use - How do I fix that?
<zed_> no, a very old 32 bit desktop
<Zeikfried> Are you trying to open a .rar file?
<Walzmyn> zed_: ok. There's an issue with 64bit, ya gotta get the right package to install
<zed_> I'm downloading java directly from the website now
<zed_> I don't understand why installing the restricted package suite from the command line didn't work
<zed_> and I couldn't get passed the java EULA
<zed_> no obvious way to accept the EULA
<zed_> I checked the firefox add-ons, I couldn't find one that installed java directly.. they were all appz to do things like debug java or turn it off ect.
<Zeikfried> Hmm.
<Zeikfried> I dont even think i have java now that i think about it. o.o
<zed_> lol
<Zeikfried> Oh, yep, i do have it.
<Zeikfried> And i just read it, i am using shockwaves version of flash.
<zed_> java package from the java website is done
<zed_> I will try to install this one
<zed_> be back
<Zeikfried> Which is odd, because i installed the package from adobe.
<zed_> isn't shockwave a adobe product?
<Zeikfried> I believe so.
<Zeikfried> But it says i have   Shockwave Flash 10.0 r32
<Zeikfried> Was production of Afterfall discontinued?
<zed_> now I'm having more issues
<zed_> terminal refuses to let me login as superuser
<zed_> arghh
<zed_> maybe windows is better
<zed_> lol
<Zeikfried> Could be 9.10 giving you issues.
<zed_> yeah
<zed_> I didn't have these problems with jackalope
<zed_> but koala has been fighting me
<zed_> lol, someone just joined with the name "zed_is_a_good_boy"
<Zeikfried> I just stick with Intrepid.
<Zeikfried> I have it almost bug free so far.
<Zeikfried> Only thing i know if that crashes the system is clicking on a file to rename it, and while teh text is highlighted to be renamed, right click again and hit copy to copy teh text you are about to change.
<Zeikfried> Last time i did that i had to reinstall my whole setup.
<bamaman> Hi
<bamaman> Testing out kubuntu. never used it before. have only used ubuntu.. seems a lot different.
<CoverSlide> not much different
<CoverSlide> plus you can still run gtk programs
<brmassa> guys, is there a GUI for managing SSH and GPG keys?
<roberto__> hello
<lovre> hi can i remove all files within a folder structure named 'file.ext'.. I tried this, but it is not working: find | grep 'file.ext' | rm   .....says that rm is missing an operand, so i suppose it cant except piped ones..
<roberto__> i need to know if there any software pc to phone call for fre on linux?
<Roasted> Guys - question - this may be kind of stupid but I'm just learning KDE as I've been a gnome user for 4 years. If I'm installing something and I need to enter the ppa line in sources.list and edit it to match my linux version, do I put ubuntu jaunty, or do I put kubuntu jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> Roasted: the ppa lines are identical for ubuntu and kubuntu
<Roasted> jontheechidna - so if I n eed to add this ppa and edit it, what do I use on my kubuntu machine? If I put kubuntu jaunty will it auto detect and know what Im doing?
<JontheEchidna> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<JontheEchidna> then add the ppa line in the "other software" tab
<Roasted> but what Im saying is, the ppa line says "enter ubuntu version here"
<Roasted> Im using kubuntu jaunty
<Roasted> do I put kubuntu jaunty, or ubuntu jaunty
<Roasted> cause Ive just NEVER seen an example with kubuntu in the ppa line
<Roey> HA
<Roey> JontheEchidna, Roasted:  HA! I read your nicks as RoastedEchidna
<JontheEchidna> oops, he left
<Roasted> hi guys - I added a dock on my KDE machine, with the KDE panel at the top of the screen to resemble my gnome roots as best as possible and the dock at the bottom. How do I take away the panel functionality to show open windows? I want the dock to handle that.
<Lindows> not sure if this is the correct channel, but I mount a network drive and it appears kubuntu is attempting to mount the network drive before the network is up (or I'm even logged in).  Anyway to tell it to wait?
<Viking667> hello there. I've got a question I don't know how to answer. I'm looking for a GUI process browser, much like SysInternal's Process Explorer. What is available in kubuntu? (Koala)
<Rexelone> Hi I'm new too but if i'm not wrong its called system monitor under system folder
<Lindows> viking667: have you tried system monitor?
<iconmefisto> trying to mount nfs, I get this error: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting
<Viking667> I'll look for that. I'm currently ssh'd into the machine with a combination of top and pstree, trying to figure out why the machine's spinning its wheels.
<Viking667> Note to the wise: Kubuntu and 384Mb don't make a good match.
<Lindows> iconmefisto: do you have the package smbfs installed? sudo aptitude install smbfs
<Viking667> I already tried fitting another 256Mb stick to the motherboard, but the motherboard doesn't like the stick I tried.
<iconmefisto> Lindows: nfs not samba
<iconmefisto> Lindows: but yes, I do have smbfs installed
<Lindows> iconmefisto: I'm not terribly familiar with nfs, I use samba.  The only thing I can think of is 1) making sure the information is correct 2) restarting the service to make sure it's update with the new information
<flanders> Is it possible to automatically split audio tracks in K3B by certain intervals (every X seconds) or into a specific number of parts?
<flanders> I know it can be done in Brasero (for GNOME), but I can only find an option to split tracks manually with K3B, not automatically?
<luis_> hello guys good night to you all i just install kubuntu 9.10 and also installed wicd but it wont connect to mmy wired interface can somebody help me pls??
<luis_> it got worst now it wont start wicd
<luis_> not even when i type wicd on terminal
<bazhang> luis_, what does ifconfig show in the konsole? eth0 ?
<luis_> lets see
<luis_> it shows link ancap: bucle local
<luis_> direc. inet6: ::1/128
<bazhang> luis_, please paste.ubuntu.com with the output from ifconfig and lspci
<luis_> activo loopback funcionando mtu 16436
<luis_> its not in my pc
<luis_> its on my laptop
<luis_> i cannot connect my laptop to internet
<bazhang> luis_, do you have an ethernet cable attached to it
<luis_> yes
<bazhang> luis_, sudo ifup eth0  <-- in konsole
<luis_> it was fine but after installing it i restart it and stop working
<luis_> ok
<iconmefisto> luis_: any reason why you need wicd?
<luis_> it saids : --in no file or directorie
<luis_> yes wicd connects woth out any problem to wireless interfaces
<luis_> in here i got not wireless interfaces but i do at work
<luis_> here is what i did
<luis_> after trying
<luis_> i right click ont wicd icon and click on quit
<iconmefisto> luis_: I think you may have pasted too much of bazhang's command. don't paste the <-- in konsole part
<luis_> and now it wont show icon and also wont start
<luis_> so what do i do?
<bazhang> luis_, try again from the konsole
<luis_> what do i type?
<iconmefisto> luis_:  just this: sudo ifup eth0
<luis_> ok
<bazhang> sudo ifup eth0
<bazhang> nothing more :)
<luis_> it says: ignoring unkown interface eth0=eth0.
<iconmefisto> luis_: ctrl+esc and search to see if wicd is still running
<luis_> do i exit from konsole first?
<iconmefisto> no need
<luis_> ok
<iconmefisto> luis_: also, how did you try restarting wicd? I think the command for the systray widget is wicd-client
<luis_> it doesnt even appear in there
<luis_> i just did that wicd.client
<luis_> and it says that wicd daemon is shutting down
<luis_> at the end says: nameerror: global name pynotify is not definied
<iconmefisto> luis_: if you do this in konsole:   sudo lshw -C network   does it show you a ethernet interface?
<luis_> lets see
<luis_> it has a lot of stuff
<luis_> wireless inrterface
<luis_> and the name of the hardware i think
<luis_> and also says network disabled
<luis_> wireless=unassociated
<luis_> also ethernet interface
<luis_> network disabled
<Claw6> hey guys every time i reboot my composite is turned off. I have added Option Composite Enable to the xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1678930 wheres the problem ? wrong formated ?
<iconmefisto> what's the "logical name" of the disabled one?
<luis_> let me see if i can copy that into my usb device so u can c it
<luis_> almost done
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/m39eddb1a
<luis_> there it is
<luis_> can you see it?
<iconmefisto> luis_: can you try      sudo ifup eth0    again?  make sure eth0 you type a zero, not uppercase o
<luis_> ok
<luis_> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<iconmefisto> hmm
<iconmefisto> luis_: do this: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<luis_> ok
<iconmefisto> do you see eth0 anywhere in that file?
<luis_> cat/etc/network/interfaces: no such file or directory
<iconmefisto> space after "cat"
<luis_> upps
<luis_> auto lo
<luis_> iface lo inet loopback
<iconmefisto> try editing that file with this command: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<luis_> ok
<iconmefisto> add eth0 to the end of the "auto" line so it says   auto lo eth0
<luis_> ok i am in there what do i do?
<iconmefisto> remember it's a zero not the letter o
<luis_> ok so i have to replace iface lo inet loopback?
<luis_> and type eth0 instead right?
<iconmefisto> and also add a new line: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<iconmefisto> oh wait
<luis_> ok
<iconmefisto> don't replace anything
<shahalom> ok, retard here
<iconmefisto> just add eth0 to the end of the line that starts with auto
<shahalom> boxee is drawing a blank
<shahalom> integrated intel video card, just upgraded to karmic
<iconmefisto> luis_: and add a new line that says:  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<shahalom> now boxee is totally blank, no erros when running, no proprietary drivers listed
<luis_> ok
<shahalom> i would just like to know how to troubleshoot
<shahalom> or advice even
<luis_> ok done
<luis_> now how do i save those changes?
<iconmefisto> luis_: ctrl+X to exit, and it will ask you if you want to keep changes
<luis_> ok
<intruder> i just freshly reinstalled kubuntu 9.10 and now usb device notification does not work anymore, but CD notification does. I restarted udev & hal but still nothing... is this a newly introduced bug ?
<iconmefisto> answer yes to keep changes, and then enter when you see the filename /etc/network/interfaces
<intruder> can't find any info on it
<intruder> except one that doesnt work
<Claw6> hey guys every time i reboot my composite is turned off. I have added Option Composite Enable to the xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1678930 wheres the problem ? wrong formated ?
<luis_> it keeps asking me if i want to save the faile with a different name and it wont let me type no or yes either
<iconmefisto> luis_: I don't know what's wrong. do you want to start again?
<luis_> wait
<luis_> i'll let you now i just rstart the laptop
<iconmefisto> luis_: so what happened? did you save those edits or not?
<luis_> i just notice everytime i restart the laptop whne it start appears a little window that is asking me for passwor for wicd it says wicd needs acces to your computers network cards and it has belo order: /usr/bin/wicd
<luis_> let me start over again
<luis_> ok
<iconmefisto> luis_: so you didn't save the edits?
<luis_> they are saved
<iconmefisto> just to make sure, do this in konsole to see what the file looks like now: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<luis_> it says: auto lo eth0
<luis_> iface lo inet loopback
<luis_> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<iconmefisto> luis_: ok good. so you restarted the laptop?
<luis_> yes
<iconmefisto> luis_: in konsole, do this to see if eth0 is up and running: ifconfig
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/m61f4c932
<luis_> thats what i got
<iconmefisto> luis_: ok that looks good now. you've got eth0 working
<iconmefisto> is wicd running?
<luis_> no
<luis_> let me paste bin it
<iconmefisto> ok, let's test your internet connection first. in konsole: ping google.com
<luis_> typing: ping google.com says: unknown host google.com
<iconmefisto> ok, no connection then
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/m299b2d6f
<luis_> if i type wicd-client or click om wicd i got: Could not connetc to wicd's D-Bus interface. Check the wicd log for error messages
<iconmefisto> luis_: look at this page: http://www.go2linux.org/ERROR-dbus-proxies-Introspect-error-exception-org-freedesktop-wicd
<iconmefisto> try the command shown there and see if it fixes it
<luis_> i did inot command usermode found
<iconmefisto> usermod
<luis_> God
<iconmefisto> usermod -a -G netdev mar     (if "mar" is you username on the laptop)
<luis_> it says: usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<iconmefisto> luis_: try the same command with             sudo usermod
<luis_> ok
<greghaynes> Hello all, Im trying to get nvidia drivers working on my new 9.10 install but its not working.  I installed nvidia-glx-180 using KPackageManager and rebooted but they are not working.  Ideas?
<luis_> nothing happened
<iconmefisto> luis_: no error message?
<luis_> nop
<luis_> nothing at all
<iconmefisto> ok, that means all is good
<iconmefisto> what's wicd doing now?
<luis_> its doing nothing
<luis_> it just wont start
<luis_> heres what i got
<luis_> http://pastebin.com/m749e1e03
<iconmefisto> ok so it's not running? try to start it now
<iconmefisto> wait
<iconmefisto> you should type "exit" if you still see root@Enrique-Omar:/home/omar# in konsole
<luis_> i did already
<iconmefisto> ok
<iconmefisto> wicd-client
<iconmefisto> same error?
<vano> hi
<Finswimmer> Hello, I have Kubuntu 8.10, when I execute update-notifier-kde -u I only get offered 9.04
<Finswimmer> But I want upgrade directly to 9.10, or is this not possible?
<Viking667> hey, how do I stop akonadi from starting up? It's creating really REALLY large files on my /home partition, and I'd like to knock it on the head.
<avihay> Finswimmer: upgrade to the latest version is only suported from the previous version and the last LTS version
<winblu> ciao
<winblu> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Finswimmer> avihay: So I have to do 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10
<avihay> ya, not fun
<Finswimmer> heavy...I only have 1k DSL ;)
<Finswimmer> avihay: Cant I just install the "basic" system without KDE? Or something like that
<avihay> well, I don't know, maybe you can download the alternate-cd, and use it's upgrade script to upgrade directly. I din't know if it works
<avihay> thats a broad question and I don't know how to answer it
<Viking667> meh. I'll have to depart to sort this out... turns out it wasn't probably akonadi after all.
<Viking667> something was dying in great numbers, and spamming .xsession-errors, creating a 2GB file before it finished.
<Finswimmer> avihay: Anyway. I will do it step by step. Thank you very much for your help!
<yamokidzu-it> HELLo
<bigbrovar> yamokidzu-it: yo
<arthurminakov> hi
<arthurminakov> how can I fix problem with amarok, that show incorrect ID3 artists tags on collections? :)
<arthurminakov> kubuntu karmic with last updates
<nazgul> ludi, podskazhite pozhalujsta russkij server
<arthurminakov> какой такой?
<nazgul> ну это англоязычный сервер, а русский есть вообще?
<amichair> !ru | nazgul
<ubottu> nazgul: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ailleantsian> was wondering if someone is able to help me with a graphics issue
<Hans_Henrik> "dont ask if you can ask, just ask" (or something like that)
<Hans_Henrik> just ask your question and wait for som1 to reply
<avihay> umm has anyone noticed Amarok acting wird? once in a while I notice that all the files from one of the folders I added to my playlist is missing. annoying as hell
<venik> how do i launch the KDE menu (kickoff) from the command line?
<iconmefisto_> I get this error when I try mounting a remote directory with nfs: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting. I  also cannot ping this machine from the remote machine
<Lindows> iconmefisto: sounds like you are behind a firewall
<venik> doe anyone else find 9.10 to be sluggish, prone o freezing, and in general a step backwards?
<Lindows> venik: not sluggish, but error prone
<Lindows> venik: I've had problems with it mounting cifs shares before the network comes up, so it'll free
<Lindows> freeze*
<venik> I use occasionally an older machine with 6.06 and it is much nappier
<Lindows> always fun...then I have to dpkg-reconfigure kdm so I can even log in via the gui..
<venik> snappier
<iconmefisto_> Lindows: I can ping in one direction but not the other
<Lindows> venik: well, there was an interesting piece where Linus basically stated that linux is bloated....they've measured a 2% decrease in performance in the kernel ever release, heh
<venik> so how do I start the KDE menu from the comman line?
<iconmefisto_> venik: do you mean you don't see kickoff?
<Lindows> iconmefisto: it means the direction you can't, the machine is probably behind a firewall.  I don't know what the default rules are for ufw
<venik> maybe cccchrome OS will be better, at least initially
<Mamarok> Lindows: discussions should go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> venik: ^^ see above
<venik> until it bloats too
<Mamarok> venik: please, support only here
<venik> but I was getting none...
<rafytafy> did they start with Alpha kubuntu 10.4 yet?
<Lindows> iconmefisto: what does "sudo ufw status" print?
<Mamarok> !patience | venik
<ubottu> venik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<iconmefisto_> Lindows: just to be clear, do you mean if A can't ping B, but B can ping A, then B is behind a firewall?
<Lindows> iconmefisto: that B is ignoring ICMP ECHO requests....
<Lindows> iconmefisto: which usually means a firewall is filtering them
<iconmefisto_> Lindows: ufw is inactive on both
<Lindows> iconmefisto: how is your network configured?
<venik> Can I start the KDE menu from the comman line?
<iconmefisto_> Lindows: I think it's probably a router config problem
<venik> I log on from another machine using x-win-32, so I get only the terminal
<Lindows> venik: ::shrug:: startx ?
<venik> can u be a little more vague?
<iconmefisto_> venik: no desktop?
<venik> no gui-- just konsole
<venik> but I can run any program if I know its name
<iconmefisto_> venik: well how can you use kickoff without a desktop?
<venik> so I wanted to invoke the KDE start menu from the konsole
<iconmefisto_> venik: you can't run a gui program without a gui
<venik> I can start Lyx, for instance, or dolphin, and they work fine from the konsole
<iconmefisto_> venik: also, kickoff is a widget that goes on the kde panel
<venik> since the menu is just a program, I thought I could run it as well
<iconmefisto_> venik: dolphin ??
<llutz> venik: for doing that, you'll need a xserver running on your windows
<venik> the file manager of KDE
<iconmefisto_> venik: yes, I know, but if you have no gui, where does dolphin appear?
<llutz> venik: you may want to read about the difference "x-applications" and "terminal-apps"
<iconmefisto_> venik: also, you say you are running it from konsole. is it really konsole? is konsole in a window?
<venik> it appears EXACTLY as it does when I have the desktop, but no desktop
<llutz> venik: try "startkde"
<iconmefisto_> venik: sounds like you have some sort of desktop running
<venik> it says bash on the window title
<iconmefisto_> venik: so you see a window?
<iconmefisto_> venik: is there a panel?
<llutz> venik: http://www.starnet.com/support/documentation.php
<venik> startkde was good, but it is painfully slow that way
<llutz> sure it is, using remote-X this way always is
<iconmefisto_> ahh, remote
<venik> is there a way to login remotely and still have a usable desktop?
<venik> such as I get with Wwindows RDP?
<llutz> venik: depends on your bandwidth, vnc/nx
<venik> NX is so slow that I gave up on it
<venik> VNC is not really better
<venik> I am forced by security to log in through vpn
<venik> to a WINDOWS machine, from which I have to log on to my kubuntu machine
<venik> ;-(
<Lindows> venik: I think the slow down is the extra level of indirection
<venik> u r probably right
<venik> but they do noot unnderstand it, and support only Windows
<venik> if I couuld log onn to my kubuntu machine life would be  much simpler, and more efficient
<venik> anyway, thanks
<llutz> exporting whole desktop never is efficient (imho)
<Guest27292> buon giorno a tutti
<Guest27292> c'è qualche anima pia che mi indica come installare scanner hp 2400 grazie
<llutz> !it | Guest27292
<ubottu> Guest27292: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Guest27292> ok
<dodger> how can i install wine in kubuntu
<tsimpson> dodger: install the package named "wine"
<drostie> okay, here goes the 9.04 - 9.10 upgrade...
 * drostie crosses his fingers.
<Tm_T> drostie: toes too
<Threepwood> hi, anyone got the screensavers from "rss-glx" running @ ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Peace-> sorry i don't use screensaver
<Threepwood> :)
<wrgb> I have installed a new theme from Desktop Settings > New Theme, but I don't know how to apply it. It doesn't show in my dropdown list of themes -- there's just the two default ones
<ahmedtaufiq> I would like to thanks to kubuntu team for sending cd free of cost to my doorstep
<ahmedtaufiq> Long Live Kubuntu
<Fusion> test
<ahmedtaufiq> is there any powerfull html editor like dreamweaver for the kubuntu enviroment
<ahmedtaufiq> ??
<tsimpson> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<tsimpson> try one of those
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<ahmedtaufiq> from where i can install them ?
<ahmedtaufiq> any website link ?
<bazhang> ahmedtaufiq, from the ubuntu software repositories
<ahmedtaufiq> ?
<BluesKaj> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<apparle> hello guys
<apparle> how to change the splash screen at the boot time
<Peace-> apparle: mmm you mean what?
<Peace-> systemsettings and that stuff?
<tsimpson> !usplash
<BluesKaj> apparle, wwwkde-look.org and download the splash screens you like
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tsimpson> boot != login
<Blues-Man> hi guys
<BluesKaj> apparle,www.kde-look.org
<Blues-Man> i m on kubuntu karmic 2.6.31-kernel.org I have a problem with chromium and vlc audio after installing pidgin + extras for xmmp voice
<Blues-Man> I cannot hear any audio from youtube, only kde stuff as amarok
<Blues-Man> i read about pulseaudio but not understood how to do in order to hear audio again from youtube or vlc
<apparle> hi guys
<apparle>  how to change the splash screen
<saa5> Some days after reinstalling karmic I think I have now installed the most important packages. How can I find out, which ones these are (for the installation on another laptop)?
<saa5> I mean, only those packages that I have selected (without the dependencies)
<apparle> !splash
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<apparle> Hey I can find any splash screen option
<vbgunz> I am on Kubuntu 9.10 and it has been months since I've seen a notification to reboot or updates to installed software... I think that particular notification is broken on my system or disabled. what am I looking for?
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, open a terminal : sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, it's the best and easiest way to update your installed packages
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I've been doing this for months. I no longer get update or reboot notifications. I just checked notifications and I believe it is KPackageKit responsible for this. none of the options are disabled. I have update and reboot required options checked *but* never see them anymore :(
<vbgunz> is there a way to test kpackagekit notifications?
<BluesKaj> using apt-get ?
<vbgunz> no, apt-get is fine, it works as far as I can tell. I am talking about the notifications in the system tray. they're not disabled nor hidden and I simply never see them anymore
<vbgunz> I see notifications yes, but I haven't seen a notification for updates or reboots and *yet* many updates and required reboots have gone by
<vbgunz> other than this, Kubuntu is a champ at everything else
<BluesKaj> well, when you apt-get update , apt looks at your installed packages and sees whether or not there are updates in the repos , the same as any package manager with notification does
<vbgunz> yeah I just had about 15 updates. if I log into the tty 1-6 and haven't upgraded, I see them there.. I just remember doing a sudo apt-get update used to cause the package manager notification to say "hey you have x amount of updates" . this use to happen immediately. not it never happens anymore
<vbgunz> hmm just found a post about this I think
<apparle> how to edit the xsplash in kubuntu
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, that's due to the fact that you have the official release installed and there are fewer updates than there were in alpha and beta phases and maybe your notifier is turned off
<apparle> !xsplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsplash
<BluesKaj> vbgunz, you notifier doesn't do anything better than apt-get does, it's just gui linked to apt anyway
<apparle> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<vbgunz> BluesKaj: I have no problem doing apt-get, but after these updates, it hit me. I used to be notified of updates before but no more. anyhow. many times I had to reboot the system but the notification would fail to tell me that too
<vbgunz> it's all good I suppose, I'll just apt-get update and reboot when I get the chance though I would really like to be told about the reboot issue without guessing about it :(
<Smurphy> vbgunz: You only have to reboot if kernel is change drastically. else - a reboot is often not required. remember - this is no Windows Systme.
<Smurphy> vbgunz: If you need to reboot - the system will tell you !
<BluesKaj> no need to reboot ,after updating vbgunz , this isn't windows
<Smurphy> *lol*
<BluesKaj> hehe
<vbgunz> Smurphy: haha, yeah, no joke. but how do I know when I need to reboot?
<bazhang> vbgunz, the system will tell you
<vbgunz> my upgrade from 9.04 alpha to 9.10 involved many reboots and I never got a single notification
<Smurphy> vbgunz: You'll have the porange reboot button showing up in the Panel...
<Smurphy> vbgunz: My upgrade from 9.04 did require only 1 reboot ... for the kernel :)
<vbgunz> I just don't think my notifications around updating and rebooting are working. it seems a post mentions this exact issue but I don't think there is a fix for it now
<crissi_> ok.. so.. i have no sound.
<crissi_> clean install for 9.10
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, there are somenon kernel reboots that are required without notification , like after a purge
<crissi_> already rf -rm ~/.pulse
<crissi_> and rebooted
<crissi_> and added user
<crissi_> etc.
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: usually the notification shows up.
<crissi_> any ideas?
<Smurphy> crissi_: Checked the Mixer settings ?
<crissi_> everything is unmuted and up
<BluesKaj> I haven't seen them
<crissi_> everything is plugged in correctly
<crissi_> i saw something on a forum about unmute it in pavucontrol
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I usually, not even under Windows - reboot my system after some updates are played in ...
<crissi_> ok so i have sound in irc..  but i just installed flash (for web purposes) and it wont work to play media .
<BluesKaj> crissi_, install flashplugin-nonfree, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<vbgunz> I think I know what is happening in my case. I think I know why I haven't seen a notification about updates or rebooting. I hardly and rarely reboot my machine but I do dual boot and prefer hibernating to get into Windows. I've gotten into the habit a long time ago to check for updates *before* I ever reboot. the latest notifier only seems to check and notify for updates upon bootup.
<vbgunz> but I do remember and could have sworn to all the gods in the world, when ever I did an apt-get update, I would *immediately* see notifications for updates if I had any. updating in the gui if a reboot was required I remember seeing an orange two circled arrow icon immediately. anyhow, I'll keep following that thread
<crissi_> ok got the plugin-nonfree
<crissi_> where are the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<crissi_> gonna reboot real quick. be back in a minute
<crissi_> ok.. so..  i now have sound on the computer, just still not on hulu.
<crissi_> for some reason.
<crissi_> found the extras
<crissi_> trying again
<crissi_> ok.
<crissi_> got the extras
<crissi_> got the flash-nonfree
<hardy_> Hi, when I log to kubuntu from gdm, there is no reboot and shutdown buttons on the menu, why?
<crissi_> ok. still no sound from web flash videos
<Peace-> you have to remove all sick flash player
<Peace-> like gnash
<Peace-> et company
<Peace-> and install libflashplungin-nonfree or something like that
<Peace-> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<crissi_> ok.
<iconmefisto__> I think the most current package is flashplugin-installer
<crissi_> yeah i installed the flashplugin-nonfree, and the restricted-extras
<crissi_> already
<crissi_> i'll try the libflash i guess
<Smurphy> ?me found out that he had to install the beta for his 64bit KUbuntu to have flash working.
<BluesKaj> crissi_, w32codecs and w64codecs if you are running 64bit kubuntu
<crissi_> ok. so i removed all flash, and reinstalled it again.with the libflash and the extras.
<crissi_> its working now after reboot.
<BluesKaj> crissi_, install libdvdcss2 for playing drm protected content ..it my come with the restricted-extras
<crissi_> thanks.
<crissi_> i got it working now.
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | crissi_ , a good repos to have in your sourrces.list
<ubottu> crissi_ , a good repos to have in your sourrces.list: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<crissi_> cool
<crissi_> thanks!
<replman> Hi! I'm using the banshee media player. But since some time (maybe since upgrading to 9.19) it cannot play any tracks. I get a red x in front of the track...
<najim> hi
<etreus> najim: hi
<Threepwood> etreus: hi
<xae8koo> Hello?
<xae8koo> My dhcpserver wont start because of some obscure error :(
<Roasted> does anybody have instability issues with kubuntu/kde?
<ner0x> Anyone familiar with hylafax?
<Guest33520> hi can someone please tell me how to send emails on a specified time with kmail? or tell me in which channel to ask?
<yoyo> send later option off the message menu
<Roasted> does anybody have instability issues with kubuntu/kde?
<crayfish> Roasted: in what way?
<Guest33520> yoyo: doesnt work.
<crayfish> Roasted: I find Kubuntu to be most stable
<Roasted> crayfish - I used kubuntu for the first time last night (big gnome user here)
<Guest33520> yoyo: its only safed in the outbox then... but there can not be selectet a special time to send
<Roasted> plasma crashed on me 3 times in about an hour
<Roasted> just by doing really simple things
<crayfish> Roasted: using 9.10?
<Roasted> I just wasnt sure what to think of it
<Roasted> yes crayfish
<yoyo> Guest33520 You create it and set the send later before actually sending it
<crayfish> Roasted: Im running Karmic (9.10) on a desktop with 2 screens, laptop and the netbook edition on a dell mini - all are completely stable - what graphics set up have you got?
<Roasted> crayfish - onboard intel, not too sure offhand.
<Roasted> crayfish - its a spare rig I have, an HP dx2200... 3.0ghz P4 with 1GB RAM
<crayfish> should be fine, I've not had any issues with intel.
<Guest33520> yoyo: yes - i think so too, but i would like to create the email, and choose monday morning 9 a.m. to send this particular email... is that possible too?
<Roasted> crayfish - I'm not sure man. I want to like KDE and use it more but so far it has me a little skeptical. I just wanted to hear it from somebody else as to what other hardcore KDE users thought.
<Guest33520> yoyo: I havent found any docs about this topic on the internet yet.
<crayfish> Roasted: it's certainly not a wide issue, suggest you dig around in your logs to get more info
<crayfish> Roasted: I use Kubuntu 99.9% of the time, at work too - never had a dsitro so stable.
<Roasted> crayfish - well it's goo dto hear that it's not a huge issue, because if I mode to KDE full time from gnome, it'd be on a separate rig that needs to have pure stability, but its completely different hardware
<crayfish> Roasted: did you install Kubuntu from scratch or attempt to load switch Ubunty from Gnome to KDE?
<Roasted> crayfish - I have to be fair though now that I think about it, this computer hasnt been the easiest to install linux on. Sometimes when I boot I get 2 or 3 instances of the boot screen offset
<Roasted> crayfish - well, I installed ubuntu and dumped KDE on top of it. Every time I downloaded an ISO of Kubuntu, it was corrupt.
<crayfish> Roasted: sounds like hardware, Gnome has fried your box ;-)
<yoyo> So you create a new message then within that window you choose message and go down to send later option and set the parameters.  You then type the body of the email and send? Guest33520
<Roasted> crayfish - I burned with brasero, k3b, etc at slowest speed, each one fried
<Roasted> used different cds too
<Roasted> hey crayfish I have another question too for you
<crayfish> Roasted: hmm funny that, I had to download a new iso today for 9.10 as my previous one didnt md5 match - I've never put KDE ontop of Ubuntu, always installed it from the Kubuntu ISO and never had any issues
<Roasted> you're familiar with system monitor in gnome, I assume. Wehre you can have a panel in your top panel that shows your network activity, cpu activity, etc
<crayfish> Roasted: did you check md5 sum of the iso?
<Roasted> I want that in KDE, but I cant seem to add it. the widgets just kind of suck.
<crayfish> Roasted: widgets... add them to the desktop or to the panel.
<Roasted> crayfish - I did, but as I went to match it, we got a lightning storm and the power went off. Went to bed, woke up late, got to work at the last minute, and here I am on my lunch break digging for info :P
<crayfish> If you add the widgets to the panel (rather than the desktop) you'll get smaller versions similar to what you're saying
<Roasted> crayfish - my point is the kde version of these widgets kind of... suck. I cant expand them out at all.
<Roasted> yeah I want them on the panel
<Guest33520> thanks anyway.... will post in a foum for that question... but would be funny if it wouldnt work..
<Roasted> crayfish - also - when I add widgets to the panel, whyc ant I move them? I want certain widgets spaced in different areas.
<crayfish> Unlock widgets, then click the panel -  you can add mini versions of the widgets direct to the panel
<Roasted> hm okay
<Roasted> so crayfish do you know offhand if theres a system monitor that compares that Im talking about?
<crayfish> You can - click the far-right icon (when widgets are unlocked) and "more settings" - you can lay the panel out completely as you choose
<crayfish> Roasted: pretty sure there is, but I havent used Gnome in years
<Roasted> crayfish - how long have you used kde?
<crayfish> about 2 years
<crayfish> It's gone leaps and bounds since KDE4.0
<Roasted> yeah, that's what I keep hearing
<Roasted> I gotta admit, I find KDE so much better with the panel at the top - but that may be the gnome side of me talkign :P
<Roasted> KDE panel at top - dock at the bottom = very nice
<Peace-> Roasted: i use the pannel on the top too
<crayfish> < 4.0 was a waste of cpu cycles, 4.0 was buggy as hell, 4.1+ has been perfect and constantly improving/
<Peace-> the first kde that is working here properly was kde 4.2.2
<Roasted> crayfish - I'm glad to hear positive things about it. I will continue using gnome on my main rig until I get to know KDE more. Already in the 2-3 hours I've used it, I REALLY like it.
<crayfish> 4.3.2 rocks
<Peace-> crayfish: i am on kde 4.3.3
<Roasted> I use my main rig as a backup server, file server, web server, etc so I dont want to screw with it unless I need to.
<crayfish> Roasted: install the Kubuntu ISO though, I've never had a stability problem with that
<Peace-> and it's rock solid
<Roasted> what version of KDE does karmic 9.10 have?
<crayfish> 4.3.2
<Peace-> kde 4.3.2
<Roasted> crayfish - I intend to. Like I said I just kept getting errors on every ISO I downloaded. But I will take your advice on that.
<Peace-> but you can add the repository to install kde 4.3.3
<crayfish> but you can get 4.3.3 as peace pointed out
<Roasted> what differs from .3 to .2
<crayfish> Peace-: I havent got around to doing that yet, much improvement on 4.3.2?
<Peace-> mmm when kde is updated you should update
<Peace-> but here
<crayfish> Peace-: I heard they had improved "smoothness" a bit.
<Peace-> i have not seen so much difference
<crayfish> Roasted: check the md5sum
<vasuvi> I've never had a stability problem on my Karmic either though albeit, and I installed Ubuntu (one of the early Karmic alphas) then used 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<crayfish> Roasted: I wonder if theres an issue somewhere with mirrors, as I had to download the iso twice after the md5 didnt match.
<Peace-> vasuvi: yes and then you had to installa mplayerthuimb and a lots of other stuff
<Peace-> to get working properly
<vasuvi> Peace-: No, actually, I didn't
<Peace-> vasuvi: you should install
<Peace-> to get advanced stuff on your kde
<vasuvi> Peace-: Albeit perhaps I'm missing something and don't even realize it; I don't really care to get animated thumbnails though ;)
<Peace-> well if you don't care about advanced features you can keep default installation
<Peace-> but normally people want that stuff
<vasuvi> Peace-: Would those things be automatic if you installed from a Kubuntu CD?
<Peace-> vasuvi: nope :(
<vasuvi> so no real difference there
<Peace-> vasuvi: something are automatically installed but something no
<Peace-> when you install ubuntu +kde what you get is a messed up system *for me *
<vasuvi> that's fair; not saying it works for everybody, just saying that neither does it fail for everybody
<vasuvi> YMMV :)
<[buRn]> can u upgrade kubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10 from apt-get?
<Peace-> [buRn]: yes you can
<Peace-> !9.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<zhao> hello
<[buRn]> just to know not to download cds :D
<Peace-> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - To upgrade to Karmic (9.10) directly from Hardy (8.04) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KarmicUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04 - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<[buRn]> Peace Peace :D
<[buRn]> and thnx
<[buRn]> where was apache httdocs?
<[buRn]> i put samo html file there i need now i forgot where they were
<[buRn]> :D
<tsimpson> [buRn]: by default apache uses /var/www
<[buRn]> tsimpson: yes thats the one! :D
<[buRn]> thnx
<robi__> ciaooooo
<robi__> join ##ubuntu-it-irc
<robi__> join #ubuntu-it-irc
<Peace-> robi__: ?
<Peace-> !it | robi__
<ubottu> robi__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Delano-241670895> How do I disable system event sounds?
<Peace-> Delano-241670895: i guess on system settings .---system notifications
<robi__> hello!
<Delano-241670895> Peace-, no
<Peace-> Delano-241670895: http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/799/wacomtabkletsetijgs1.png
<Peace-> Delano-241670895: please see it
<Delano-241670895> Peace-, how do I install new cursor themes in KDE4?
<Peace-> Delano-241670895: omg kid just search on systemsettings
<Delano-241670895> Peace-, heh, I did
<Peace-> all kde4 settings are on systemsettings
<Peace-> like the name "suggest " y
<Delano-241670895> Peace-, I honestly can't find it... please help?
<Delano-241670895> We can't all be experts like you
<Peace-> Delano-241670895: have you used gnome before ?
<Peace-> Delano-241670895: omg http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/799/wacomtabkletsetijgs1.png
<fasutus> it didn't work
<fasutus> the screenlets still show up as boxes of colored lines
<fasutus> should i uninstall the package i just added or keep it?
<BluesKaj> install , xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<fasutus> everything that can be installed in installed with the exception of the HD drivers
<fasutus> and smaller things like tv out support and all that
<ubuntu> hi?
<fasutus> hi
<fasutus> i'm in the middle of trying to solve a problem
<fasutus> how savvy are you?
<ubuntu> i'm newbie
<ubuntu> i cant help you
<ubuntu> ^
<fasutus> me too
<ubuntu> ^^
<ubuntu> but i dont know speak english xD
<ubuntu> i'm spanish
<fasutus> ah ok
<ubuntu> good luck
<ubuntu> :)
<BluesKaj> fasutus, di you install xserver-xorg-video-radeon ?
<fasutus> yes, it was already installed
 * BluesKaj wonders about mesa
<BluesKaj> fasutus, have you visited the ati site for your linux driver recomendation
<fasutus> no, i'll try that now
<fasutus> would it be x700 for 7000?
<fasutus> because there is no specific 7000
<BluesKaj> fasutus, in the terminal . lspci | grep VGA
<fasutus> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000/VE]
<fasutus> any ideas Blues?
<peaches> so does upgrading to 9.10 suck
<fasutus> not so much
<fasutus> i've only tried that and kubuntu
<peaches> i hear it does
<peaches> oh ok i'm talking about upgrading. not 9.10 by itself
<Mamarok> peaches: that should work ok
<peaches> i dont believe it
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<peaches> whats the matter
<Mamarok> peaches: why do you ask since you apparently already run KDE from trunk, as your question in another other channel shows...
<peaches> Mamarok: i have an entire system underneath it not on KDE trunk
<Mamarok> well, random crashes you talk about in #kde-devel?
<peaches> Mamarok: yeah but here it's Kubuntu talk
<peaches> there are some apps in Kubuntu not in Ubuntu
<Mamarok> peaches: I still don't get it, what do you want to know? You know that this is a support channel, so if you don't have a real support question you might want to rather discuss in #kubuntu-offtopic
<peaches> Mamarok: ok my support question is, plainly, what problems will i have if i try to upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04. should i do it
<Mamarok> peaches: I did a clean install since I have a separate /home and had no problems at all
<peaches> ah
<Mamarok> I rsnyced my /home to an external HD and reformatted all in KDE4, the installed 9.10 and rsynced the /home content back, no problems at all
<Mamarok> for final releases I always make clean installs, it get's rid of some garbage, and I bring back the $HOME/.kde/ content only for special apps like adressbook, mails, etc, not of the basic settings, so I start back with default
<peaches> Mamarok: do all the configs from /etc come over cleanly ? i notice often there are merges with new stuff in upgrades that need to be done
<Mamarok> peaches: I never bring back those, although I rsnync those too, usually there is no need to
<peaches> Mamarok: rsynced those what does that mean
<Mamarok> since I don't tweak system settings that much, mostly the desktop and that's in $HOME anyway
<peaches> i have a ton of stuff from /etc, i hate upgrades since i always have to spend time on the merges
<Mamarok> peaches: rsync is a tool for making backups:
<Mamarok> !info rsync
<ubottu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 341 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Mamarok> and man rsync gives the details
<drostie|crap> So, um, yeah. Could we add just one wishlist item to Project Timelord?
<drostie|crap> I want once -- at least just once -- for an upgrade path to actually work. :-/
<drostie|crap> Even if it, like this last one, lies to you. As long as it works.
<Tm_T> hmm, last time I did clear install after trying broken alpha, couple years ago
<Tm_T> s/clear/clean
<Mamarok> drostie|crap: go on, suggest it
<Tm_T> so at here upgrade paths seams to work
<Mamarok> Tm_T: ditto here, never had any problems
<Mamarok> drostie|crap: don't know what's wrong in your case, but I never had any such problems, and I use Kubuntu since it exists
<Tm_T> well, I don't say I never had _any_ problems but just I don't remember any (:
<drostie|crap> Mamarok: well, just to answer the implicit question, the computer doesn't want to mount swap at the very least, and it panics at some point. :/
<drostie|crap> But I imagine I have to debug this myself. :/
<Mamarok> drostie|crap: I never heard that, sorry
<drostie|crap> with hope I can use a live cd to read log messages, if it's been leaving any.
<Mamarok> drostie|crap: what computer, did it run Kubuntu 9.04 before?
<drostie|crap> yeah. Ran 9.04 since a little before april.
<drostie|crap> toshiba laptop. nice instructions on the laptop testing team pages for all of its extras. ^_^
<Mamarok> drostie|crap: and you upgraded normally, no incidents during the upgrade?
<drostie|crap> well, other than the habitual lying of the installer about whether it would download anything, nope. Just some config files that I reviewed and decided to put Kubuntu's way, leaving the task of changing them back until later.
<K350> Is there any addressfield one can write/read in Dolphin?
<drostie|crap> K350: click the path near the top of the Dolphin window, it should change into an edit control.
<chaitu> I know this might sound silly, but can anyone help me with getting win+d working like in windows? I tried setting it up in uder settings in kubuntu.. I dont see a option where I can create a new one or edit "show desktop". Thanks
<K350> drostie|crap: Thanks. I'll see what if I can manage it:)
<drostie|crap> just for reference, LUKS is delightful and lovely and iloveitiloveitiloveit.
<stefano_> ciaoooo a tuttiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!
<stefano_> list!
<stefano_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Tm_T> stefano_: read topic
<stefano_> list
<noaXess> if i add a new software source in kpackagekit, it won't be added in /etc/apt/sources.list.. ???
<Ahmuck> is there any particular reason why kubuntu is using 2.1G of RAM out of 3G of ram?
<PolitikerNEU> Ahmuck: Have you tried looking at which processes take so much ram? (e.g. gnome-system-monitor)
<kgeek_> one of my frien installed wicd and nw  it is nt working .he is not having any internetconnection....how canhe reinstall ..kubuntu
<kgeek_> sorry not kubuntu but knetworkmanager*
<PolitikerNEU> kgeek_: Maybe it is on the LiveCD? You can use it as installation medium AFIK
<kgeek_> AFIK ?
<kgeek_> PolitikerNEU: can u tell me wats it
<PolitikerNEU> AFIK = As far I know
<kgeek_> PolitikerNEU: oh :P
<kgeek_> PolitikerNEU: le me try .. thnxx
<chaitu> greetings All, am trying to get compiz working but looks like am doing something wrong. when I type Compiz in terminal my screen flickers and I see compiz logs coming up in the terminal... other than that I dont see any effects happening..can someone help me please? thanks
<kgeek_> can i  put usb on my sourcelist
<avihay> kgeek_: as long as it's mounted, why not
<kgeek_> avihay: so wats the line i should write in sourcelist.
<avihay> chaitu: I suggest you install a package called fusion icon
<Tm_T> kgeek_: ofcourse it also have to have proper repository there
<avihay> you shoul look out on how your cd-rom appears in the sources list fo example
<kgeek_> avihay: my friend  don't have internet connection so i can't resolve the dependency for installing fusion
<avihay> at any rate, you can browse to the repository site with a web browser, download all the debs, and use the deb package installer
<kgeek_> avihay: ah no it is recursive dependency u know..
<avihay> well, you can install the packages in the right order
<avihay> or you can install them all at once with dpkg --install <list of packages>
<kgeek_> avihay: oh thnxx
<avihay> I think
<oriol> just got myself kubuntu :) its nice so far, but does kde run as good as it does in debian?:o
<K350> How do one create a shortcut to a file or a folder in Dolphin?
<avihay> K350: drag and drop. a menu should appear asking you what to do. but it's not exactly a shortcut
<K350> avihay: Ah, I see...
<avihay> !softlink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softlink
<avihay> !hardlink
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardlink
<avihay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<nixjunki3> anyone in here a package maintainer
<Quintasan> nixjunki3: I am
<kgeek_> can any one tell me if i have made a live usb stick how can i use it as source for installing any application
<NSsmiles> can i get help setting up  kmail
<Quintasan> NSsmiles: what you want to do?
<nixjunki3> Quintasan: I am currently packaging a program but have no idea about the copyright dates, what should I do
<NSsmiles> i  tried to set up hotmail account in kmail but it's  not working
<WaY> hello
<Quintasan> nixjunki3: Thare are no dates at all or you are missing some
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: is that even possible?
<WaY> what network manager do you use for managing your wifi? (instead of knetworkmanager)
<kgeek_> can any one tell me if i have made a live usb stick how can i use it as source for installing any application
<nixjunki3> Quintasan: There are none at all
<Quintasan> nixjunki3: You can't even guess?
<kgeek_> WaY: WICD
<nixjunki3> Well i can do that
<NSsmiles> says you   can use  pop3
<nixjunki3> I just wasnt sure what is proper
<WaY> any other? :S
<WaY> thanks kgeek_
<zorael> What's an easy way to make printscreen start ksnapshot?
<Quintasan> nixjunki3: I would put 2008-2009 if it's fairly new
<Quintasan> nixjunki3: what are you packaging anyways?
<NSsmiles> i'm new to  linux so i'm trying things out
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: hmm, can you provide a link where it's explained?
<nixjunki3> Quintasan: Alright thank you for the help, I am packaging pcalc http://sourceforge.net/projects/pcalc/
<NSsmiles> Tm_T: are you using kubuntu
<NSsmiles> ?
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: I am
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: but where is told that you can use pop3 for hotmail?
<NSsmiles> ok i search mail
<NSsmiles> and kmail
<NSsmiles> came up
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: hmm, ok, found something...
<NSsmiles> under setting..
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: so whats the problem?
<NSsmiles> when you  click add pop3 is one of the options
<NSsmiles> i  put the info in but it is not working
<NSsmiles> i  did something wrong i guess but i don't what i did wrong
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: how it doesn't work?
<rstob911> NSsmiles: http://userbase.kde.org/Kmail  look at tips and tricks
<NSsmiles> i was getting an error when i tried to send mail
<Tm_T> what error?
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: and you can receive just fine?
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: you really need to be more specific, the actual error message is always good to know
<NSsmiles> transport  live.com is invalid
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: but you can receive?
<NSsmiles> ok i will try  the link
<NSsmiles> not sure  about incoming
<Tm_T> NSsmiles: sending and receiving are separate things :)
<NSsmiles> i only tried sending mail
<NSsmiles> i'll   be back
<rstob911> not sure if you can configure live.com mail for kmail he may have to try thunderbird
<Tm_T> rstob911: that shouldn't be any different, really
<ahsan> any can plz help"i m unable to install new version of amsn"
<^kenhoob-it1> ahsan what's the error exactly?
<rstob911> http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=651416  think that hotmail has stopped pop features in there mail
<^kenhoob-it1> ahsan try pidgin
<ahsan> its displayin "tklcximage module not installed"
<Tm_T> rstob911: let's see...
<markus_> hy everybody
<markus_> how can I send more than 1 file at a time with bluetooth?
<Tm_T> rstob911: sorry, but that old news, they opened pop access this year
<ahsan> i m trying to install 0.99b vversion
<rstob911> ok i havent used hotmail since gmail came out
<Tm_T> rstob911: well, I know only what I found googling this time (:
<rstob911> i love google
<rstob911> NSsmiles: here is the instructions   http://windowslivehelp.com/solutions/settings/archive/2009/01/06/send-and-receive-windows-live-hotmail-emails
<ahsan> hy every body
<ahsan> plz help me to fix amsn
<Tm_T> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<rstob911> ahsan: kopete wont work for you
<ahsan> thnks for rep but i want a messenger tat support offline messaging
<Tm_T> ahsan: I thought Kopete supports
<ahsan> lemme try den
<rstob911> ahsan: http://www.amsn-project.net/ you may need a plugin
<Claw6> hello im using compiz and any how dolphin has no decoration. its the only app which has no
<Claw6> what can i do?
<Peace-> Claw6: mm i think you have to install ermeral
<Peace-> emerald-theme stuff
<awhatley> hey guys newbie here was wondering where i might get some help
<awhatley> #
<awhatley>     /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<awhatley> opps
<awhatley> can anyone direct me to where i can get some help
<Guest54099> wuth?
<Guest54099> with?
<kgeek_> awhatley: abt wat?
<awhatley> was wondering why when my wifi card is wireless abgn same as router but cannot connect to N
<awhatley> i was tryin to post on the forum but it wont let me
<awhatley> keeps tryin to download .php files
<awhatley> the last time i used linux was when mandrake 8.2 was just released
<rstob911> awhatley: but it does connect to g correct
<awhatley> yes
<awhatley> but when i run lshw -class network it says  product: BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<awhatley> maybe im just getting confused
<awhatley> when i run iwconfig it only says 802.11g
<rstob911> awhatley: ok then it works but if you need you may need to use ndiswrapper and use the win driver
<rethus> hi there... one question... i have downloaded the kubuntu-iso, but for one project i need xubuntu. How can i easyly change kubuntu after installation to kubuntu... or should i better download directly xubuntu?
<awhatley> that is what i was using at first but it would not connect at all so i started using WICD
<Peace-> rethus: just install xubuntu-desktop
<Ahmuck> rethus: u can change, however, if your download speed is good and download does not cost anything, download xubuntu
<rethus> Ahmuk: thats the problem.. downloadspeed is not such good
<Ahmuck> u can remove kubuntu just as easliy by removing kubuntu-desktop
<awhatley> also i was wondering if there are certain routers that do not like to function with linux?
<Ahmuck> so, "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<Ahmuck> and "sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop"
<Tm_T> Ahmuck: that doesn't remove kubuntu-desktop
<Ahmuck> ?
<Tm_T> that removes only the metapackage that contains nothing in itself
<rstob911> awhatley: i have accually found the broadcom works quite nicely which that is what you have
<Tm_T> rethus: you can have xubuntu and kubuntu in same install
<rethus> Tm_T: i doesn't need it.. only need a lightway system with xubuntu
<awhatley> so then what would you suggest I do. im not to sure how to configure ndiswrapper
<Tm_T> rethus: but if you really want to get rid of all KDE (Kubuntu stuff) then install xubuntu-desktop and then...
<Tm_T> !puregnome | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<Tm_T> rethus: btw Xubuntu itself isn't much lighter than Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<rethus> ah, ok, but why it start so slowly?
<rstob911> search the forums   http://ubuntuforums.org/tags.php?tag=ndiswrapper
<rethus> to start kde takes 2 minutes, and xubuntu less then one miute (on Pentium III)
<Tm_T> rethus: I really wonder why, is that only "slowness" you encounter?
<rethus> i dont know... but isn't xfce a lightwight wm? Thats the different or not?
<rethus> so xfce on suse also much faster loaded at first time
<rethus> Tm_T: did u personaly have benchmark xfce vs. kde4?
<Tm_T> rethus: that's been the impression yes, though I have used KDE4 with 128 MiB ram and old celeron
<rstob911> rethus: sounds to me like your video card is not letting all of the composit stuff run right try turning off the desktop effects
<Tm_T> rethus: yes, both can be light if you tweak, but only startup time seems to be real difference in reasonable use
<rethus> so my p3 has magic 256 ram :D
<rethus> ok, can tweak kde too, but this is some work, or is this quite esy and fast made?
<rethus> i need a small fast system for an telephone-application server...
<rethus> need no eyecandy have only to run fast an stable
<Tm_T> rethus: if you like to have light system without tweaking AND you still need desktop, I recommend lxde
<Tm_T> but now I have to go to sleep, good luck with it (: ->>
<rethus> tm_t: thx
<rstob911> rethus: i like this one   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lxde-lightweight-x11-desktop-environment-for-ubuntu.html
<rethus> rstob911: biggest problem is that in each wm the apps are different.. in kde have konqueror, k3b.. in gnome nautilus, in xfce other...
<rethus> so what have lxdea for programms? like gnome, or own collection?
<rstob911> there are several flavors of lxde going around distro watch may be your best bet to look and compare
<rethus> but its no distro, only WM ?!
<rstob911> rethus: here is a full distro   http://pclinuxos.com/?page_id=188
<awhatley> to whom i was talking to before about my wireless issues are you still in here?
<rstob911> yes
<awhatley> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.55+Broadcom,10/22/2008, 5.10.3 ip=192.168.0.11 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
<rethus> mhrstob911: on which disto is pclinux based?
<awhatley> can you explain that to me
<awhatley> im sorry for being a pain in the a$$
<rstob911> it is accually its own now but was based on mandriva
<rethus> think i better install kubuntu and try lxde... is it in the main repos of kubuntu?
<rethus> cause i like debian-based, cause very stable
<awhatley> what about not being able to post on forums, it is making me download .php files
<rstob911> awhatley: yes that driver will only let you connect at G not N in linux
<awhatley> is there anything i can do to correct the issue
<rethus> rstob911: but oclinux has a nice configurator like yast on suse... kubuntu hasn't this ??
<awhatley> or just leave it at that for now since it is working
<awhatley> well i am running for a smoke i will be back in a few
<rstob911> rethus: remember that all the distros out there are based off of debian or redhat
<rethus> rstob911... but some are far away from debian now... for exxample gentoo
<rstob911> some just have different ways if packaging either .deb or .rpm
<rethus> and each has other major targets and ways to get this targets
<rstob911> linux from scratch
<rethus> thats alos why i wan't to change from suse to kubuntu... newer packages, very stable... suse also good, but not exactly my kind of "living Linux" ;)
<mauri> which are the differente between karmic and lucid
<rethus> rstob911: so whats the fastest and smalest way.. installing xubuntu and than lxde or kubuntu and than lxde?
<rstob911> rethus: there are just about every flavor of ubuntu you could ever need
<rstob911> rethus: xubuntu is a nice desktop light and fast
<rstob911> rethus: kubuntu kde-4 not so fast but very nice for faster machines
<rethus1> jes, i know, all based on ubuntu... but maybe i have to install this set of software much often than only once... so maybe its better directly to download xubuntu?!
<rstob911> yes
<rethus1> on xubuntu page i found this info: setting up automated deployments; (on installing with "alternate Installing CD)
<rethus1> so i need to install an asterisk, lighttpd, mysql and so on.
<rethus1> how can i preset this?
<david_> hola alguien me puede colaborar en la instalacion de un paquete tar. gz
<rethus1> so special question... can i install kubuntu on a second hdd (in same pc) and migrate suse to kubuntu step for step (maybe with kubuntu in virtual machine?)
<rethus1> and second question (not special question :p ) did u use a firewall in kubuntu.. and why isn't there a firewall out of the box?
<geos_de> How do you define migrate? I would install kubuntu parallel to suse and then I would try to copy the home folder part for part to the kubuntu installation
<geos_de> I don't use one.
<geos_de> If there are no open ports a port-firewall which is normally used on pcs isn't neccessary
<rethus1> geos_de: jes, but i will try it live.. means... kopy some kmail-stuff, and try it on kubuntu... work it or not... if work, copy the next, if not, restore the defaults
<rethus1>  geos_de: no open ports ??? a desktop wha has no firewall activatet listen on all ports - or am i wrong?
<geos_de> I do so on every kubuntu-"Update": Backup my home-folder, format hdd install new kubuntu version copy home folders like you said
<rethus1> goes_de i have no kubuntu, i still have suse... so i have to migrate
<DTsan> what is a good alternative to hyperterminal for 8.04 ?
<geos_de> there must be a server which is listening to that port. If not: what will happen to connections to the port?: nothing
<rethus1> so i think about to start kubuntu on sdb in virtualbox and copy file for file to kubuntu and try it out
<geos_de> yes but the kde home folder might be nearly the same (hope so)
<geos_de> of course you can do it this way. But if you install it parallel to your suse installation there shouldn't be any problems
<DTsan> !hyperterminal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hyperterminal
<DTsan> !hyper terminal
<DTsan> -_-
<rethus1> goes_de: no, not the same kde-folder. Thats wrong... suse have some individual configs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hyper terminal
<WilliamBuell> I did one Wubi install of Ubuntu on a Windows XP, and then a full Ubuntu on a Gateway tower, and now I am trying to connect via Ethernet DSL
<avihay> xterm?
<rethus1> goes_de: copy and paste will break kubuntus kde
<avihay> DTsan: what exacly are ya looking for?
<WilliamBuell> I tried installing iirc with synaptic manager, but no obvious way to launch it, so Konversation is much better, right on the Internet menu
<WilliamBuell> does everyone here use Ubuntu? (is this a dumb question?)
<rstob911> lol
<avihay> WilliamBuell: I'm forced to use ubuntu at school
<DTsan> avihay: i need a program that acts like Hyper Terminal, perferable one that does rtv995 emulation
<WilliamBuell> I am blogging step by step with each thing do in Ubuntu, so I will have documentation, and can remember later
<rstob911> WilliamBuell: i have found that not everyone but most do  i still can't stop laughing ubuntu kubuntu not much differnce just window manager
<avihay> DTsan: something that will talk with the serial port?
<WilliamBuell> ohhhh i see, kubuntu is a seperate flavor of, what, debian
<avihay> no
<WilliamBuell> does anyone here blog about ubuntu, you are welcome to look at my blog, .. it might help some beginners out
<DTsan> no, work over lan
<DTsan> to an ip address
<avihay> like telnet?
<DTsan> yeah
<WilliamBuell> avihay: where is your school located, what state, what country, I read that some countries like Switzerland are making Linux manditory
<rstob911> well ubuntu used to be based off of debian but now 99% on there own WilliamBuell
<avihay> then use telnet
<DTsan> >.>
<WilliamBuell> ah, thanks rstob911
<avihay> unless you want it encripted, then you want ssh
<DTsan> did not know i could do that. where might i find it?
<DTsan> telnet i mean
<WilliamBuell> I found an easy quick automatic way to install LAMP (Linux Apache php MySQL), and I blogged the steps
<rstob911> good old telnet you can find it at the software add and remove DTsan
<avihay> as far as I know telnet comes with every unix and unix decended long befor the microsol version ever came out
<avihay> ya, telnet is already installed. open a konsoul and type telnet (or ssh)
<DTsan> ahh, ok
<DTsan> thanks
<avihay> it should already be installed
<WilliamBuell> I find it is useful to have a Wubi install on one machine, and then this pure Ubuntu machine, so if I want to install something, i can do it with Wubi first, cause that is easier to reinstall
<DTsan> will try shortly, have a few other things to attend to
<rstob911> DTsan: http://www.computerhope.com/unix/utelnet.htm
<DTsan> thanks rstob911
<DTsan> will fiddle later, leaving or now
<WilliamBuell> are many of you on Facebook, just curious,
<WilliamBuell> I am using Avira antivir a lot as antivirus on windows and Online Armor as fire wall, and their forums are very helpful
<rstob911> probably
<WilliamBuell> Avira has a free linux install, but it is too complex for a beginner like me
<WilliamBuell> is it really true that ubuntu/kubuntu is immune to viruses right now and doesnt need av or firewall
<WilliamBuell> I really hate microsoft, which makes me motivated to master ubuntu
<WilliamBuell> is anyone on plurk microblog?
<WilliamBuell> or Myspace?
<rstob911> WilliamBuell: avast has a .deb at there web page   http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-for-linux-edition.html  just download it then click on it then it will install
<WilliamBuell> wait, you mean that link will just install on ubuntu?
<WilliamBuell> or on windows
<WilliamBuell> thanks
<rstob911> its a linux download you need the .deb file
<rstob911> they also have a windows version
<rstob911> but i havent used windows in years
<WilliamBuell> i am downloading the .deb
<WilliamBuell> gosh, thanks, rstob, i have been begging at the avira forum for days, and finally, they gave me a link to some complex pdf about rebuilding the kernel
<WilliamBuell> which is way too advanced for me
<rstob911> no need for all that lol
<rstob911> WilliamBuell: after it installs im not sure if it puts a icon on the desktop or not if not just right click on the desktop and hit run command and type avast
<WilliamBuell> rstob: this is a BIG help to me just to have the .deb install
<WilliamBuell> i am sure there is some way to launch it, even if only in terminal with sudo
<WilliamBuell> thanks!
<WilliamBuell> I cant figure out why the Avira forum couldnt give me that simple link
<WilliamBuell> I purchased a three year licence for their premium package for my wifes windows machine
<WilliamBuell> because i need it, and because they helped me on so many thing
<WilliamBuell> does anyone here use windows as well as ubuntu
<kadavre> me
<kadavre> (hi)
<WilliamBuell> is there any way to suppress the channel join leave notifications?
<WilliamBuell> i see settings and notifications, but i cant figure out how to suppress them
<progre55> hi people! I used to see .jar and .zip file contents on my MC (midnight commander), but now it's not showing them, just empty.. any suggestions please?
<WilliamBuell> i did a synaptic install of wicd and it really helped me to connect the wubi ubuntu machine to ethernet hard wire, but it will not recognize the ethernet card on my gateway
<WilliamBuell> and i dont know enough about the configurations to know what to fill in for ip address, mask, etc
<WilliamBuell> i also bought a startech.com ethernet card for $10 which says they have linux drivers, but no hint of how to install them on ubuntu
<WilliamBuell> i even wrote to their support dept a week ago, but no answer
<roto_> como coño puedo ccambiar de servidor irc?
#kubuntu 2009-11-21
<zhanes> ae galera
<zhanes> td bom galer?
<zhanes> heloo dudes
<zhanes> i need help
<zhanes> someone can helps me?
<zhanes> anyone listen here?
<zhanes> hey anyone here
<yofel> !anyone | zhanes
<ubottu> zhanes: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zhanes> oh, alright, sorry by my english
<zhanes> does !anyone can help me?
<zhanes> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zhanes> well... does anyone can help me?
<kavurt> zhanes: what's your question?
<zhanes> i have problem with instalation of nVidia drivers in Karmic Koala Kubuntu version
<kavurt> what kind of problem?
<kavurt> what do you do, what happens?
<zhanes> the proper drivers displays incorrect images in kde4
<zhanes> my graphic card is a legacy GeForce 2 mx
<zhanes> when i install graphic driver of ubuntu repository, the imagens in kde4 are distorted
<zhanes> the imagens in kde4 had been distorted
<zhanes> when i install by nvidia ftp drivers too
<zhanes> and my module-assistant dont run correctly
<zhanes> do you understood me, kavurt?
<zhanes> my english is not so good, soory
<zhanes> sorry
<kavurt> yes, but I don't know the answer. if someone knows, will tell you soon
<zhanes> ma bad
<zhanes> well... thank you so much kavurt
<zhanes> i'm trying to install NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.14-pkg1.run
<zhanes> or any nv legacy 96.43.xx
<[buRn]> can someone from here to help me with vlc sound problem please
<zhanes> what's your problem?
<[buRn]> mine? when i play movei there is no sound
<[buRn]> other players have sound and amarok have sound
<zhanes> are you running in alsa?
<[buRn]> yes
<[buRn]> in config i try alsa and oss and no sound
<zhanes> wich distro is yours?
<[buRn]> kubutnu 9.10
<zhanes> well have you tried to install vlc-plugin-sdl from repository?
<[buRn]> no i will do that now
<zhanes> vlc runs with phonon and pcm mode trough vlc-plugin-pulse
<zhanes> but sdl plugin is better
<[buRn]> zhanes: i install sdl and no go for oss or alsa, then i installed pulse and no go for alsa or oss
<eduardo_> alguien conoce algun canal hispano?
<zhanes> wich soundcard is yours?
<[buRn]> nVidia ck80somenthing
<[buRn]> ck804
<zhanes> burn, are you using s/pdif?
<[buRn]> what is s/pfid?
<zhanes> s/pdif is a digital lineout to speakers
<[buRn]> i have normal speakers
<[buRn]> with small jack and directly to sound card on motherboard
<zhanes> you have a strange problem
<zhanes> try to run vlc --no-spdif
<zhanes> "vlc --no-spdif"
<[buRn]> no sound
<[buRn]> but i got in console
<[buRn]> lots of canot get sound
<zhanes> are you running about jackd?
<[buRn]> jackd?/
<zhanes> type jackd in terminal
<[buRn]> LSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1008:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<[buRn]> << says vlc in alsa mode :D
<zhanes> try to stop jackd
<[buRn]> jackd not curently instaled
<zhanes> alright
<zhanes> are you running alsa about xine or gstreamer structure?
<[buRn]> dont know
<[buRn]> xine [kaffeine is xine based and it have sound if u mean on that]
<zhanes> go to system configuration
<zhanes> then multimedia
<[buRn]> opened
<zhanes> well look if all entries are with your sound card in prefer
<zhanes> so click test in all entries
<[buRn]> yea all playing sound when starting linux
<[buRn]> i have 3 enteries
<[buRn]> 1 is my soundcar
<[buRn]> 2is ati hdmi
<[buRn]> and 3rd pusleaudio
<[buRn]> ati hdmi can not play sound [off course it is part of graphic card and pusle audi failing back to nv ck804
<[buRn]> now pulse audio work
<zhanes> well, all preferences are to  your souncard in first way?
<[buRn]> donk knwo why first time didnt
<zhanes> if you have xine installed
<zhanes> put xine in prefer
<zhanes> infrastructue
<zhanes> infrastructure ->xine
<[buRn]> there is xine in backend
<zhanes> to de-interlace put use_vo_driver
<[buRn]> yes
<[buRn]> it is set that way
<zhanes> xine is in first?
<[buRn]> first and only one
<zhanes> hmm
<zhanes> here xine is first and runs normal with vlc
<zhanes> try to install gstreamer too
<[buRn]> dont know
<[buRn]> why not working here
<[buRn]> it is clean system
<[buRn]> i had other linux like 3 hrs ago
<[buRn]> and it worked there
<[buRn]> ok ill install gst
<[buRn]> wich one there is a lot of gstreamers
<[buRn]> phonon-backend-gstrreamer? :D
<zhanes> sudo apt-get gstreamer0.10-alsa
<[buRn]> ok installed
<[buRn]> sudo apt-get install* :D
<[buRn]> should i try is there sound now?
<zhanes> then reinstall phonon-backend-gstreamer
<Novice> Anyone got a good tutorial on how to install AA in Karmic 9.10?
<[buRn]> zhanes: installed
<[buRn]> no sound
<zhanes> well and now, is it running vlc?
<zhanes> :-(
<zhanes> strange problem
<[buRn]> in output in sound settings in vlc
<[buRn]> when i choose alsa
<zhanes> try to reboot, then back to irc
<[buRn]> device: default
<[buRn]> and nothing else to choose
<zhanes> your vlc is from repositories?
<[buRn]> yes
<[buRn]> 1.0.2 ver
<zhanes> in kmix are all jacks no muted?
<[buRn]> nothing muted
<[buRn]> exept on hdmi [muted or no no sound in vlc]
<zhanes> try alsa force-unload
<zhanes> in terminal
<zhanes> tehn
<zhanes> then
<zhanes> alsa force-reload
<[buRn]> KDE detected that one or more internal sound devices were removed.
<[buRn]> in alsa force reload
<[buRn]> with sudo
<[buRn]> wothout sudo its says nothing to load and permison deniaed
<[buRn]> Capture: NVidia CK804 with ALC655 (NVidia CK804 - MIC ADC)
<[buRn]> Capture: NVidia CK804 with ALC655 (NVidia CK804)
<[buRn]> Output: HDA ATI HDMI, ATI HDMI (HDMI Audio Output)
<[buRn]> Output: NVidia CK804 with ALC655 (NVidia CK804)
<FloodBotK2> [buRn]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[buRn]> yey
<[buRn]> vlc have sound
<zhanes> in system configuration apears NVidia CK804 with ALC655 (NVidia CK804)
<zhanes> right?
<[buRn]> i have sound in vlc now
<zhanes> that's alright?
<zhanes> good
<[buRn]> yes it apers in advanced mode
<zhanes> ;-)
<[buRn]> it apers before i done unload and relod
<[buRn]> thnx man
<[buRn]> u have beer from me
<[buRn]> :D
<zhanes> oh, nothing
<Novice> Anyone got a good tutorial on how to install Alien Arena  in Karmic 9.10 32 bit?
<zhanes> yeah
<zhanes> i'm happy for you brother
<[buRn]> thnx
<zhanes> alien arena is simple to install
<zhanes> use a script
<zhanes> use this script http://www.guiadohardware.net/kurumin/scripts/instalar-alienarena
<Novice> zhanes: lol if I knew how to do that I would not be here asking!
<drostie> yay, I got karmic working ^^
<zhanes> or sudo apt-get install alien-arena
<drostie> not with my previously-installed packages, though; I'll have to reinstall them with apt.
<zhanes> you must need multiverse repository
<zhanes> anyone here know how i can install nvidia 96.43.xx drivers in karmic?
<MetroidMaster> Hey everyone!
<zhanes> when i install the driver kde4 turns in deprecated images
<MetroidMaster> Anyone know how to install printer drivers for a Brother MFC-5840CN?
<MetroidMaster> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10
<MetroidMaster> zhanes, have you tried searching under System>Administration>Hardware Drivers? They can find the best drivers for nVidia cards
<rstob911> MetroidMaster: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/amd64/brother-lpr-drivers-extra/1.2.0-2-0ubuntu3
<zhanes> well, when i install the right driver the images on kde4 had been distorted
<rstob911> zhanes: try the recomended driver then try to go back from there
<zhanes> i had tried
<zhanes> no way
<MetroidMaster> I think you need the 1.80 drivers for nVidia
<PodeCoet> once upon a time there was a "disk management" icon in the control panel, any idea what its called?
<zhanes> 1.80 run with a GeForce 2 MX?
<MetroidMaster> That should work
<zhanes> oh, so i will try
<MetroidMaster> rstob911, you gave me a link for 64-bit drivers. I'm looking for 32-bit ones
<zhanes> when i try to compile by module-assistant returns in a strange error
<zhanes> have any problem in module-assistant in karmic?
<rstob911> zhanes: have you went to software manager and at the repositorys and enabled the extra repos then reload then try to search for other nvidia drivers
<rstob911> MetroidMaster: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/lpr_drivers.html
<MetroidMaster> We may have tried that already, but I'll look
<rstob911> MetroidMaster: there are debian drivers there
<MetroidMaster> And those work on 9.10?
<rstob911> yes
<rstob911> .deb files will work with ubuntu
<MetroidMaster> ok
<MetroidMaster> We've installed this, so what's next?
<drostie> MetroidMaster: also, the i386 (32-bit) build of those 64-bit drivers above can be gotten by replacing the "amd64" in the URL with "i386" instead.
<MetroidMaster> ok
<drostie> but I don't know what to do if you install a package and it doesn't just work. Maybe the package installs something to /usr/share or so that gives a readme. :/
<MetroidMaster> mmkay
<MetroidMaster> It seems to be working...
<Novice> zhanes: Hey how do I run the Alien Arena sgript you sent me?
<zhanes> metroid, how can install nvidia 1.80 without jockey-kde?
<MetroidMaster> Through the Software Center, or through System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<MetroidMaster> It should look for third party drivers that need to be installed, and find the ones that fit your card
<zhanes> chmod + archive
<zhanes> then run the binary
<zhanes> the archive that you downloaded is the isntaler of alien-arena qt3
<zhanes> you can use this to install wolf et too, if you want
<Novice> zhanes: when I click on it  it opens in kate
<zhanes> the hardware drivers or jokey-kde dont leave me this option, metroid
<zhanes> you must turn the archive executable
<zhanes> chmod +x ./instalar-alienarena
<MetroidMaster> Not sure what to say then. I'm only using what I've experienced through the graphical interface of Ubuntu. Unfortunately, I don't know much about the programming
<MetroidMaster> I just know that either the Software Center under Applications can find the drivers, or you can use the Hardware Drivers manager under System Administration
<zhanes> but the program just give the option to intall the 96 drivers
<MetroidMaster> Are the 96 drivers recommended?
<zhanes> yes
<zhanes> but i need to try the 180
<zhanes> mybe runs, dont?
<MetroidMaster> Maybe the "sudo" command?
<MetroidMaster> I forget the actual command you need to put into the terminal, but if I find it, I'll copy and paste it for you
<zhanes> only sudo apt-get?
<zhanes> i hope that run! ;-(
<zhanes> no script is needed?
<MetroidMaster> I'm guessing it's sudo apt-get nvidia 1.80 or something like that
<ncfi1013_> hello anybody what does this mean?: http://pastebin.com/d360a0ec1
<WilliamBuell> this is a great resource
<WilliamBuell> this ubuntu irc chat
<WilliamBuell> sorry, im just a beginner, dont know what it means ncfi1013
<zhanes> alright i will try and go back
<zhanes> william, me too
<zhanes> lol
<MetroidMaster> Any luck with the nVidia drivers zhanes?
<awhatley> I am back with more questions regarding my copy of linux. when trying to open some websites that are php whe does my brower  try to download the pages
<MetroidMaster> That's an issue with Firefox, not Linux
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<awhatley> ok. any ideas as to how i would fix it or should i check out a firefox forum
<MetroidMaster> It would probably help to check a Firefox forum
<awhatley> alright one more question if you have the time
<MetroidMaster> http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/nvidia-glx-185 zhanes, maybe this will help?
<MetroidMaster> I've got time
<awhatley> how would I update my wireless driver so it can use wireless N
<awhatley> I know it can handle cuz it worked under Windows
<MetroidMaster> Ah, I had the same problem on my computer with my D-Link.
<MetroidMaster> What kind of card is it exactly?
<awhatley> ive got a Dell Mini
<awhatley> product: BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<MetroidMaster> So, a laptop's card?
<awhatley> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=ndiswrapper+bcmwl5 driverversion=1.55+Broadcom,10/22/2008, 5.10.3 ip=192.168.0.11 latency=0 link=yes multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11g
<awhatley> yea
<awhatley> im still new to linux again. last one i used was mandrake 8.2
<MetroidMaster> Not sure how to help there, but perhaps if you can find the windows .sys and .ini files for the driver, you can use ndiswrapper?
<MetroidMaster> I'm also new. if r00t_ninja happens to come online here at some point,you should ask him. He knows more than I do
<awhatley> thats what i did to get it to work in the first place then i had to use RutIit WLAN Manager
<awhatley> in order to connect. I mean it works now so im not to worried
<code08__> Hey All.  I have two issues - broadcom cards (trying to use bmcutter, not smart enough) and freezing, possibly from using the Opera browser.  Pretty new to Linux myself.
<MetroidMaster> ok
<awhatley> but i paid for Wireless N and i wanna use it
<awhatley> also do you know anything about Google Gbridge
<code08__> heck, this is my first time with this IRC freenode stuff
<awhatley> lol mine too
<code08__> I wonder if there's stats on how many linux newbies are made each minute
<awhatley> i finally got fed up with all the bull i had to deal with using windows
<code08__> I hear ya.  User Account Control on the new stuff - replaces Syrup of Ipecac.  I'm very cheap, that's why Iike linux.  And, i love being able to get into something, and fix it myself.  Open Source and open systems are perfect for me (that's why i like old cars too)
<awhatley> I just got fed up not being able to sign into msn or hotmail or all that crap like that
<code08__> Mm.  I kept my vista - I'm dual booting from an Acer laptop.  Once it corrupts or until I get very comfortable with linux, i'll get rid of it
<code08__> i can sign into msn/hotmail, but i don't use it often.  I use my university email more right now.
<awhatley> see i tried dual booting last year with vista and vista locked my hd
<awhatley> now i dual boot with xp cuz i still use xp to fix computers
<awhatley> but using linux for everything else
<code08__> what did you use, GRUB?
<juan_> i use linux is nice
<awhatley> yea im using grub
<awhatley> since it came with it
<awhatley> im using the ubuntu netbook remix lol
<awhatley> i seems to work fine for me
<awhatley> im just having issues with firefox now. whenever i try to post on a forum it tries to download the php page
<awhatley> and wont let me post
<MetroidMaster> That's strange. Have you tried updating to Firefox 3 or whatever it is now?
<awhatley> i have 3.5.5
<MetroidMaster> So the newest version...I dunno what to say then. I go on Gaia Online, which is mainly forums, and I have no trouble posting there
<awhatley> i was trying to post on linuxquestions.org
<MetroidMaster> It just might be the way linuxquestions.org is written
<awhatley> no its firefox
<awhatley> I just installed seamonkey and it worked fine
<MetroidMaster> mmkay
<awhatley> so now im just left with the wireless N issue
<awhatley> but no biggie
<MetroidMaster> Yeah. If you happen to find r00t_ninja, he can help you. Just let him know that I sent ya
<awhatley> will do. hey can you set this thing to notify you when certain ppl come on?
<awhatley> just answered my own questio
<awhatley> n
<qwertydiii> guys need help here
<qwertydiii> anyone online who could advise on a matter?
<awhatley> how do i register my nickname
<qwertydiii> anyone using ubuntu 9.10???
<bazhang> !register | awhatley
<ubottu> awhatley: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<bazhang> qwertydiii, ubuntu or kubuntu
<qwertydiii> ubuntu. ubuntu chat room seems unreachable atm
<bazhang> qwertydiii, #ubuntu would likely be more helpful; /join #ubuntu
<qwertydiii> im trying but i cant..
<awhatley> i followed that but it told me my email address was invalid
<bazhang> awhatley, please ask in #freenode
<bazhang> awhatley, /join #freenode
<MetroidMaster> Well, since my problem is solved, and I've helped people as much as I can, I'm gonna sign off, and see you guys later, if I need anything else. Thanks to all those who helped me out
<awhatley> thanks for the help guys
<zhanes> hello again dudes
<zhanes> metroid, are you here?
<zhanes> i need help with nvidia 96 driver on ubuntu karmic
<zhanes> i need help with nvidia 96 driver on ubuntu karmic
<awhatley> who here is familiar with smtp
<Novice> zhanes: you there
<zhanes> hey man, are you well?
<K350> partimage is not in the officiall repo..so I'm not sure if it's recommended to use for backing up the system..anyone?
<Novice> zhanes: no not rly still trying to get Alien Arena to launch
<zhanes> you dont run yet?
<zhanes> chmod +x ./instalar alien-arena
<Novice> zhanes: well I believe it is installed but there is no icon to launch the game
<zhanes> so ./instalar-alienarena
<zhanes> oh
<zhanes> create icon
<zhanes> run in terminal
<zhanes> alien-arena
<Novice> zhanes: when I go to the alien arena folder were is the launcher is it the crx thingy
<zhanes> do you know magic icons?
<Novice> zhanes: nope
<zhanes> oh magic icons are good to install games
<bazhang> Novice, any reason not to install alien-arena from the ubuntu repositories
<bazhang> !info alien-arena
<ubottu> alien-arena (source: alien-arena): Standalone 3D first person online deathmatch shooter. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 7.0-1build1 (karmic), package size 583 kB, installed size 1328 kB
<zhanes> in my kubuntu is already installed
<Novice> bazhang: could not find it in 9.10
<zhanes> thats right
<zhanes> sudo apt-get install alien-arena
<bazhang> Novice, its in the multiverse repository, make sure that is enabled in your software sources
<Novice> ah thank you all so much
<zhanes> you will need put multiverse
<Novice> must have been typing it wrong duh huh thats y im still a novice:)
<zhanes> open terminal and try to install by #sudo apt-get install alien-arena
<K350> Is here anyone who have tried partimage?
<bazhang> minus the # :)
<Novice> bazhang: thx for the help
<Novice> zhanes: you too you guys are awsome
<Novice> was going through withdraw without my game
<zhanes> sure
<zhanes> # = comite
<zhanes> do you can?
<zhanes> do you do?
<zhanes> i need help with nvidia 96 driver on ubuntu karmic
 * Bacta has been banned from #ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-ops :(
<bazhang> Bacta, this is not the place to discuss it.
<zhanes> to discuss what?
<coteyr> does any one actually have the ati drivers working in karmic?
<zhanes> i hav
<coteyr> did it just work?
<coteyr> I am having problems that I should not have
<coteyr> or at least that I have not had before
<coteyr> I have installed from the package and from the installer and both fail.
<nichy> hello
<coteyr> hi
<zhanes> there are isntruction to install ati on karmic 9.10
<zhanes> but not to nvidia :-(
<K350> /c/leave
<louis_cypher_BR> is there anyboody here that use kubuntu netbook remix?
<louis_cypher_BR> how can i add my contacts on "contacts" session?
<CPrgmSwR2> HI
<CPrgmSwR2> Does anyone have an hp pavillion dv9000 laptop?
<louis_cypher_BR> are you alive?
<louis_cypher_BR> wow... 262 users and looks like nobody here... ;)
<zhanes> noone
<zhanes> whats matter with your pavillion?
<CPrgmSwR2> I have no sound out of speakers
<CPrgmSwR2> I only have sound from the head phone jack
<zhanes> hardware problem, not?
<CPrgmSwR2> not sure exactly what the problem is, but I do know that it worked in hardy
<zhanes> hummm
<zhanes> try to see kmixer to discover ifspeakers are muted
<CPrgmSwR2> I used alsamixer
<CPrgmSwR2> and enabled disabled every option in every combination
<zhanes> strange
<zhanes> wich distro?
<CPrgmSwR2> karmic koala
<zhanes> pdate or cd instalation?
<CPrgmSwR2> cd install
<zhanes> your sound card is HD, ah?
<CPrgmSwR2> yep
<zhanes> hmmm
<CPrgmSwR2> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: Conexant Digital [Conexant Digital]
<CPrgmSwR2> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: CONEXANT Analog [CONEXANT Analog]
<zhanes> some hd soundcards hav problem with jacks
<CPrgmSwR2> My jacks work
<zhanes> try to stop alsa and return again
<zhanes> do you know how do it?
<CPrgmSwR2> yes
<zhanes> alsa force-unload
<zhanes> alsa force-reload
<zhanes> verify if detectionm is correctly
<zhanes> and put analog jack in priority
<zhanes> if problem persist, call me
<CPrgmSwR2> yeah will it has presisted for a month now
<CPrgmSwR2> that did not work
<CPrgmSwR2> I even filed a bug
<zhanes> hardware problem[
<zhanes> only correction for windows drives
<zhanes> only correction for windows drivers
<CPrgmSwR2> lovely
<zhanes> soon for linux
<CPrgmSwR2> makes no sense why hardy can play the speakers but not karmic koala
<zhanes> yep
<zhanes> cause hardy is more stable
<CPrgmSwR2> Oh
<CPrgmSwR2> Hopefully with the next release it will work
<CPrgmSwR2> I really love the speed of karmic koala
<zhanes> i think that hardy is more faster
<zhanes> but karmic have kde4
<zhanes> hey, have a idea
<zhanes> have you launchpad repositories on your config?
<zhanes> have alçsa updates there
<CPrgmSwR2> oh really
<zhanes> try to update linux-sound-base
<CPrgmSwR2> first off how do I added the lauchpad repositories
<zhanes> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<zhanes> have you synaptic?
<zhanes> oh sorry i forgot it.
<CPrgmSwR2> there is no update for linux-sound-base
<zhanes> in ubuntu "sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list"
<zhanes> in kubuntu mcedit or "sudo kate /etc/apt/source.list"
<zhanes> are you sure?
<zhanes> install ppa
<zhanes> and update your system
<zhanes> try it
<CPrgmSwR2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/324138/
<CPrgmSwR2> does that look right?
<zhanes> well
<zhanes> the choice is yours
<zhanes> i will go to bed
<zhanes> bye bye
<CPrgmSwR2> I updated my system
<antman91> hello is there some sort of virus scanner i can get for kubuntu?
<antman91> or do i even need to get 1?
<antman91> I HAS ME ANSWER
<antman91> ty
<antman91> =]
<FloodBotK2> antman91: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WilliamBuell> I am doing my first TAR system backup
<josch_> hi
<WilliamBuell> i see many people but little conversation
<josch_> still early...
<^kenhoob-it1> hello
<Mamarok> WilliamBuell: because this is not a channel for conversations, but a support channel :)
<Mamarok> conversations are in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Finswimmer> Good Morging, I have upgraded to 9.10, but when I start Powermanaging in systemsettings I get "PowerDevil is not started". If I log Root into KDE, it works.
<Bacta> Wheeeere the birds and the bees meet the willow trees
<WilliamBuell> poetic
<bazhang> !ot | Bacta
<ubottu> Bacta: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<grifo74> good morning, how can i get make a had hoc to share mi internet via wireless
<Tm_T> grifo74: ad-hoc you mean?
<grifo74> yes sorry my inglish
<Tm_T> grifo74: does this article help? http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2009030202535OSNTUB
<grifo74> thanks
<Tm_T> I know it's already bit old article but best I could quickly find ):
<Bacta> .
<bazhang> Bacta, ?
<grifo74> in ubuntu it's work, but in kubuntu it's diferent , dont work i try find in net thanks again
<Tm_T> grifo74: if kdenetworkmanager doesn't do it, you can use gnome-equivalent
<grifo74> ok
<Tm_T> I don't remember its exact name though, hrr
<Tm_T> grifo74: ok, it's network-manager-gnome package
<Tm_T> if you choose to use it
<harolddong> the networkmanagement plasmoid seems to work fine in kubuntu karmic
<harolddong> I dont know about the actual knetworkmanager though
<Tm_T> harolddong: for setting ad-hoc connection up?
<harolddong> maybe not I dont know
<Tm_T> I assume it doesn't yet
<pk__> http://fpaste.org/Jm8a/
<Tm_T> pk__: do you have which Ubuntu release? and have you added any repositories other than defaults?
<pk__> this is kubuntu
<Tm_T> pk__: Kubuntu is Ubuntu (:
<pk__> tell me command which will answer your questions
<pk__> in a bit details
<pk__> pplz
<pk__> new user
<pk__> :(
<bazhang> pk__, paste.ubuntu.com the output from sudo apt-get update  then give us the url.
<bazhang> pk__, you still there?
<pk__> i used unetbootin to make a  bootable fedora 12 pen drive
<bazhang> pk__, does kubuntu come into this situation somewhere?
<pk__> sorry this was not for you guys
<bazhang> pk__, you know there is the channel #fedora , right?
<drostie> what does the kubuntu-firefox-installer package do that aptitude does not, anybody know?
<harolddong> nothing
<drostie> so, e.g. when I want to open files from firefox it probably still just dumps me into /usr/bin demanding an executable, rather than forwarding the open request to e.g. dolphin?
<drostie> and all the other goodies of Firefox being evilly GTK?
<harolddong> yes
<drostie> okies. thanks.
<harolddong> the kubuntu firefox installer is just a frontend for apt
<eviance> #radom
<jmmc> someone from spain?
<zhanes> hi all
<zhanes> i need help for a solution to install nvdia 96 driver in ubuntu karmic
<zhanes> the repository driver dont run and no way to compile drier from nvidia to kernel 2.6.31 generic kubuntu
<zhanes> and module-assistant have bug in compile driver from sources
<zhanes> anyone have any idea?
<zhanes> i need help for a solution to install nvdia 96 driver in ubuntu karmic
<zhanes> the repository driver dont run and no way to compile drier from nvidia to kernel 2.6.31 generic kubuntu
<zhanes> and module-assistant have bug in compile driver from sources
<ikonia> zhanes: is it a problem with all modules or just one ?
<zhanes> anyone have any idea?
<zhanes> well, in lauchpad i read that module-assistant dont compile nvdrivers cause a bug
<zhanes> this bug exist since ubuntu hard heron
<zhanes> i think that developers of module-assitant for ubuntu dont wanna to solve this bug
<zhanes> and if noone have a idea to solve my case i  will need migrate to debian
<zhanes> kubuntu never more
<kevix> unpluged usb mouse, now mouse is not moving.
<Sveark> hello all. show what the problem, please. after installing fglrx video driver 9.9, when i try to turn on the laptop, he writes that it is necessary to connect the charger. how to fix this? PS: sorry for my bad English, i'm russian..
<zhanes> kevix, install suport to usb in repository
<kevix> zhanes: not quite sure what you mean?
<zhanes> i installed suport to usb and bluetooth and my system now is more stable
<Sveark> мля, да что ж такое
<zhanes> kevix, have you discover installed in your system?
<KIAaze> hi, is it normal that KPackageKit doesn not ask for my password?
<KIAaze> synaptic, kdesudo and sudo do ask for it.
<WilliamBuell> so far synaptic asks for my password at beginning
<WilliamBuell> and also sudo
<WilliamBuell> what does kpackagekit do
<KIAaze> it just starts directly and I can install packages without having to enter my password
<WilliamBuell> i can google on kpackagekit
<WilliamBuell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PackageKit
<WilliamBuell> there is a wiki article on it
<KIAaze> ok: # Authentication using PolicyKit.
<WilliamBuell> A system activated daemon so exits when not in use.
<KIAaze> could it have something to do with that?
<WilliamBuell> so perhaps it has admin rights already
<WilliamBuell> Multi-user system aware – will not allow shutdown in critical parts of the transaction.
<KIAaze> how I can I deactivate this behaviour?
<KIAaze> seems very dangerous to me
<WilliamBuell> you WANT it to prompt for password?
<WilliamBuell> right, dangerous
<zhanes> what transitional package does?
<KIAaze> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-kde/+bug/353278
<KIAaze> except it does not fail for me
<KIAaze> I see nothing dangerous about it asking me for a password if I launch it. Just like synaptic.
<WilliamBuell>  rights in PackageKit are managed by PolicyKit
<zhanes> synaptic have several bugs on karmic
<WilliamBuell> the granularity is action wise, not package wise
<WilliamBuell> i just googled that
<KIAaze> and installing a package is not deemed to be an action requiring root permissions?
<zhanes> what transitional package does?
<WilliamBuell> here is somthing on password http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3773
<zhanes> why do you not use adept?
<zhanes> i need help for a solution to install nvdia 96 driver in ubuntu karmic
<zhanes> the repository driver dont run and no way to compile drier from nvidia to kernel 2.6.31 generic kubuntu
<zhanes> and module-assistant have bug in compile driver from sources
<zhanes> anyone have any idea?
<WilliamBuell> i am a beginner, this is my first month
<zhanes> lol, this is my first day
<WilliamBuell> here is a discussion about those password issues http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Interviews/PackageKit
<zhanes> fedora is a great distro
<WilliamBuell> zhanes, i am blogging each step of my progress on wordpress, to document and remember
<WilliamBuell> so, you are welcolm to look at it
<zhanes> oh, nice good
<WilliamBuell> and i use delicious.com/billbuell to save every link that is useful
<WilliamBuell> and you can view the links
<zhanes> have you discussions about kubuntu there/
<zhanes> ?
<WilliamBuell> so a combination of delicious.com bookmarks and wordpress blogs is a good way to document each step
<KIAaze> ok, I think I solved my problem: system settings->policy kit. At least now I can control the way it behaves.
<WilliamBuell> i blog about my ubuntu problems and solutions at williambuell.wordpress.com
<WilliamBuell> i feel a lot of things are undocumented about disk preparation, installation etc
<WilliamBuell> and i spent a lot of time experimenting with Wubi Ubuntu install on top of windows
<ramchand> how can i check my system's configuration in ubuntu..i'm a novice
<WilliamBuell> if I want to install something new, i do it on wubi first,.... before i do it on my pure ubuntu machine
<WilliamBuell> i use google a lot to find answers and i save links at delicious.com/billbuell
<WilliamBuell> and i joined a few forums and post my questions
<WilliamBuell> and get some good help, tips
<WilliamBuell> so ramchand, you just want something that tells you if configuration is OK
<WilliamBuell> here is article on configuration http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/10/07/another-way-to-check-your-computer-configuration-in-ubuntu/
<zhanes> ramchad
<zhanes> search for system configurations
<WilliamBuell> i searched on UBUNTU CHECK SYSTEM CONFIGURATION
<zhanes> wow avast in ubuntu, great
<WilliamBuell> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileIntegrityAIDE
<ramchand> thanks William
<ramchand> it helped me a lot
<WilliamBuell> YES, i just installed avast on my wubi windows machine and my pure ubuntu machine
<WilliamBuell> under wubi, avast checks the windows partitions and finds some weird results
<WilliamBuell> well, all beginners should join together and document their questions problems and solutions
<WilliamBuell> i wanted Avira on ubuntu, but their install requires a kernel rebuild, and is too complex for me
<WilliamBuell> but, avast downloads and installs with several clicks
<WilliamBuell> and i did a synaptic install of clam which checks emails for viruses that might infect windows machines
<WilliamBuell> i am in irc with Konversation on Ubuntu
<WilliamBuell> and i just found under Window that I can turn off notifications
<WilliamBuell> i think that is better
<WilliamBuell> oh, gosh, i still see a join notification
<zhanes> yep, but avast is very good
<WilliamBuell> yes, i was impressed with avast
<WilliamBuell> i want things that are easy to install
<zhanes> i always use avast in my windows
<zhanes> but i prefer linux than windows
<WilliamBuell> i got really sick of windows
<WilliamBuell> so i will do my best to live with ubuntu which seems wonderful
<WilliamBuell> i think it was only ubuntu that really made linux accessible, desirible to the average user
<WilliamBuell> because the average person cannot handle all the complexities of command line codes
<WilliamBuell> so they need a GUI desktop
<WilliamBuell> and install wizards
<zhanes> incredible
<WilliamBuell> and the philosophy of open source is so important
<zhanes> does have professional edition of avast a.v. for linux william?
<WilliamBuell> well, i just downloaded the free version of avast
<WilliamBuell> so i am sure they must have a professional
<WilliamBuell> if you want to pay
<WilliamBuell> but, i am told linux is fairly immune to viruses right now, and mainly uses av to clean emails that might go to windows recipients
<zhanes> yes, its important
<WilliamBuell> ubuntu is so much faster than any of my windows machines
<WilliamBuell> i think less layers of av, firewalls, etc
<zhanes> yep, ubuntu is more faster, more light than windows
<zhanes> games in ubuntu runs more fastiest than windows
<zhanes> well, avast is now installed in my system, thanx william
<WilliamBuell> I find it is very helpful to use clipperz.com to store all my passwords, they are on line, and I can
<WilliamBuell> i can back them up to memory stick or hard drive as read only copy if i have no internet access
<WilliamBuell> i can export them to an encrypted text file
<WilliamBuell> and i can even print them out as a readible pdf
<zhanes> thats good!
<WilliamBuell> and you can customize each entry with as many fields as you need
<zhanes> like pgp keys?
<zhanes> sorry, like gpg keys?
<WilliamBuell> well, another good one is keepass, but no on line server access
<WilliamBuell> you can have any number of encrypted databases that you open
<WilliamBuell> but i like the accessibility from any workstation
<WilliamBuell> and, you do not give them your email, you just make up some user name and some long strong password
<zhanes> right
<WilliamBuell> so clipperz does not know who you are, or what you are storing
<WilliamBuell> it is encrypted and decrypted CLIENT side
<zhanes> impressive
<WilliamBuell> AND clipperz makes their source code public, you can put your own clipperz on your server
<WilliamBuell> and wordpress is great because you can EXPORT the whole blog, and back it up, and restore it
<zhanes> like finger print?
<WilliamBuell> now, stop and think, if you wrote important things each day for 3 years
<WilliamBuell> you would want to back it up
<WilliamBuell> and be able to restore it
<zhanes> yes, sure
<WilliamBuell> well, you can have a free wordpress.com
<zhanes> wordpress is free?
<WilliamBuell> and it is GREAT to document each project that you do
<WilliamBuell> yes, totally free
<zhanes> oh, good
<WilliamBuell> AND, each person who has a wordpress.com account, can become CO MEMBER of someone elses blog
<zhanes> unlimited space??
<WilliamBuell> so, ten people could have various powers at one blog, from author/contributor to admin
<WilliamBuell> well, i am not sure about space limits
<WilliamBuell> i have blogged a lot
<WilliamBuell> i wonder that myself
<zhanes> is it possible to atrach files on wordpress?
<WilliamBuell> google says you get 3 gigs of space for free
<WilliamBuell> and then you have to pay
<WilliamBuell> i just realize that wordpress has no nag screens to pay for upgrade
<WilliamBuell> i just use wordpress to write, and an occasional youtube clip
<WilliamBuell> i dont think you can attach files.... except as a link to some other server
<WilliamBuell> i found a page at wordpress.com for upgrade costs
<zhanes> well, wordpress seems easly to use
<WilliamBuell> yes, wordpress is super easy, and very powerful
<WilliamBuell> and very fast
<WilliamBuell> the tags are great because it attracts readership, and makes it easy to find what you wrote
<WilliamBuell> like i have a lot of avira antivir posts.... so, i look at cloud tag and click on avira
<WilliamBuell> or "backup" to see my notes on backup
<WilliamBuell> then too, you put a calendar, so people can see by date what you posted
<WilliamBuell> but you make some of the good things "sticky" so people see them first
<WilliamBuell> and then you can create pages which are on the left side
<WilliamBuell> so i made it like a huge resume
<WilliamBuell> i enjoy plurk.com ... and a lot of programmer/tech types are on plurk, plus a lot of school teachers
<zhanes> william, does have someone search mechanism to wordpress?
<WilliamBuell> zhanes.... if you use tags, they feed instantly into the search engines
<WilliamBuell> and so, by means of tags and categories, and a calendar, people may navigate the blog
<WilliamBuell> plus there are ways to get google to search JUST your blog link, i think
<zhanes> yep
<Mamarok> WilliamBuell: I think I already told you so, but this is not a duscussion channel, please take this ti #kubuntu-offtopic
<Mamarok> discussion*
<zhanes> i loved your blog
<Mamarok> zhanes: same for you, discussions in #kubuntu-offtopic, please
<zhanes> alright, sory mamarok
<zhanes> *sorry
<WilliamBuell> all you have to do is go to google advanced search, put the site name, and the words you want... and bingo
<WilliamBuell> it searches just that site for just those words
<zhanes> mamarok, is it possible in this channel to discuss in private?
<WilliamBuell> i think i can right click on someones name at right, and open dcc chat
<zhanes> alright
<canci> kubuntu is awesome!
<Peace-> :)
<zhanes> kubuntu not so good for 3d graphics drivers :-(
<Peace-> zhanes: why?
<Peace-> zhanes: well i admnit i have updated my intel video driver
<canci> zhanes : nop I did not any problem
<avihay> the new libdri / xorg / intel drivers combo solves most of my graphical issues
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> avihay: i did that upgrades
<zhanes> well,.. since intrepid i cant install my GeForce 2 MX
<zhanes> avihay, and for nv cards?
<avihay> the open source version or the closed source?
<zhanes> the 3d glx version offcourse
<zhanes> the nv natural from xorg works well, but is limited in 3d aplications
<zhanes> i need help for a solution to install nvdia 96 driver in ubuntu karmic
<zhanes> the repository's driver don't run and no way to compile driver from nvidia to kernel 2.6.31 generic kubuntu
<zhanes> and module-assistant have bug when compiling driver from debian sources
<zhanes> Does anyone have any idea?
<^kenhoobb-it> zhanes try ATI chipset ;-)
<zhanes> :\ but i have nvidia chipset
<zhanes> i like nvidia chipsets
<zhanes> !adaptr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adaptr
<gNOMe9er> well i really did it this time guys..
<gNOMe9er> i was upgrading avg free -> pro and ran into some trouble so i left avg free un-installed while i was to work around the pro install error i was getting and somehwere, someHOW i decided to run a suspicious file forgetting about my now absent avg and was indeed iNFECTED
<gNOMe9er> by a son of a bitch called Aurel_666
<gNOMe9er> this is one nasty cunt
<gNOMe9er> luckily i had ubuntu
<gNOMe9er> on another partition
<gNOMe9er> now the winxp install is useless since aurel_666 cripples any usefullthings you can do
<gNOMe9er> to fix the infection. so i have to re-install
<gNOMe9er> but i have no frickin blanks. only a jump drive with the iso on my windows partition]
<gNOMe9er> and me in ubuntu.
<zn> hello
<gNOMe9er> so is there some program that i can use to put the image on the usb key and re-install xp via usb boot?
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> is there some kcm module for kubuntu to manage rc levels of serivces?
<Peace-> freinhard: search on kde-apps
<Peace-> freinhard: i have seen something
<zhanes> gnome niner
<freinhard> i know kerm, but nothing for kde4
<gNOMe9er> wheres that?
<Peace-> zhanes: anyway you could create a simple script with kdialog maybe
<zhanes> use hijackthis and put on a technical board. They will find a solution to solve your matter without you need to format and install your hd
<Peace-> i dunno if it's what you need anyway http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/bash-close-kde-with-bash-using-dbus/
<Peace-> freinhard:  read up
<gNOMe9er> whut about me
<zhanes> !maybe
<ubottu> See !lies
<Gotracker19> Hey people. I've installed Kubuntu 9.10 . When I add files to ~/Desktop they don't appear in Folder View until I restart plasma-desktop. Here is a Screenshot, take a look http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/3108/snapshot1c.png . Does anyone know what to do?
<zhanes> gnome niner, use hijackthis and put log on a technical board. They will find a solution to solve your matter without you need to format and install your hd
<Gotracker19> *Add/delete
<zhanes> gotacker19
<zhanes> i have an idea to you
<Gotracker19> what is that , zhanes?
<freinhard> Peace-: haven't found anything kde4 based software.
<zhanes> try to configure Desktop plasma to show images (jpg, png and anothers) so will refresh auto
<Peace-> freinhard: as i said before youi could create your own interface in 15 minutes by using this article http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/05/04/bash-close-kde-with-bash-using-dbus/
<zhanes> you can choose more options in advanced
<Peace-> freinhard: pretty simple, kdialog and bash ,  if this is what you need
<freinhard> Peace-: or just do it on the cli
<Peace-> freinhard: well :) i prefer to do with kdialog and a bash script :) sweet for em
<Peace-> me
<Gotracker19> i will try that zhanes , thank you
<zhanes> alright
<zhanes> in folder of Desktop plasma, right click then exibithion configuration
<zhanes> i need help for a solution to install nvdia 96 driver in ubuntu karmic
<zhanes> the repository's driver don't run and no way to compile driver from nvidia to kernel 2.6.31 generic kubuntu
<zhanes> and module-assistant have bug when compiling driver from debian sources
<zhanes> Does anyone have any idea?
<Peace-> wow that nice new xD
<Peace-> zhanes: have you seen on ppa ?
<zhanes> sure
<Peace-> http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/
<zhanes> i had added ppa source in my source.list but no solution yet
<Peace-> zhanes: i have upgraded my intel video driver but .... downloadin
<Peace-> because i am  scared a lots from that repository xD
<zhanes> peace, have you a escripts account?
<Peace-> zhanes: and... have you tried ,,,, just to try install sudo apt-get buil-dep NVIDIAPACKAGEIDON0TNOWTHEANME
<Peace-> zhanes: nope
<Gotracker19> zhanes : I am in the folder-view settings, what do I do now?
<zhanes> build dep, i will try now
<zhanes> in escripts have an alternative driver that i wish to try, but i cant create an account
<Peace-> zhanes: sorry i have not that kind of account
<Peace-> :(
<zhanes> well, its appeared: you must past some URIs "source" in your source.list
<zhanes> my kubuntu is in portuguese, maybe your linux should be writed that
<zhanes> exibithion folder management, click on that
<Peace-> but you are speaking with me?
<zhanes> then click on exibhition then show visualizations
<zhanes> oh, no peace, gotracker called me
<zhanes> to gotracker: and if you want to configure more, click in advanced near of show visualizations option
<zhanes> do you understood?
<zhanes> i need help for a solution to install nvdia 96 driver in ubuntu karmic
<zhanes> the repository's driver don't run and no way to compile driver from nvidia to kernel 2.6.31 generic kubuntu
<zhanes> and module-assistant have bug when compiling driver from debian sources
<zhanes> Does anyone have any idea?
<prince_of_boredo> hey guys.. i need help
<Peace-> ?
<prince_of_boredo> ok.. im installing kubuntu... i have 13874 mb free space on my disk.. how many partitions do i need for kubuntu to work?
<prince_of_boredo> i put all as root partition. then it says its optimum to have a swap partition
<prince_of_boredo> how much space is required for swap?
<Peace-> well swap it's a ram that system can use when you are using a lots of applications
<Peace-> if you have 4gb of ram you could not create a swap ... but then you can't suspend or hybernate the system
<prince_of_boredo> how much space do i need to alot for it? and is it necessary? i have 3 gb of ram
<prince_of_boredo> no i did not create a swap yet
<Peace-> prince_of_boredo: mmm i think 1.5gb or 2 it should be fine
<prince_of_boredo> currently installing kubuntu for the first time.. got fed up with fedora 11
<prince_of_boredo> ok...
<Peace-> well...
<Peace-> it's hte same
<prince_of_boredo> i couldnt even login
<Peace-> fedora kubuntu .... all are linux
<prince_of_boredo> yeah.. but wanted a different distro
<Peace-> well. ok
<prince_of_boredo> and wanted to try kde
<Peace-> i suggest this
<Peace-> 10 gb for /
<Peace-> 2 gb for swap
<Peace-> rest /home
<Peace-> that it's my configuration
<Peace-> but you can create only swap and /
<Peace-> as you want
<prince_of_boredo> righto! thanks.. by any chance do you develop open source software? or fix linux bugs?
<hevien> zhanes have you tried ask in the channel : #nouveau ?
<Peace-> prince_of_boredo: i have made a lots of stuff for kubuntu like service menu
<hevien> ciao Peace
<Peace-> hevien: hi
<prince_of_boredo> woah! nice! i know c and c++ quite well.. i want to start developing
<Peace-> prince_of_boredo: with loauchpad you can write about your problems
<hevien> Peace non fare lo snob con me ;-)
<Peace-> and fix send fix
<Peace-> hevien: english ...
<prince_of_boredo> loauchpad?
<Jonathan_> hi ppl anyone know anything about sopcast for kubuntu
<Peace-> hevien: it's not a issue of "snob" this is an english chat
<Peace-> prince_of_boredo: launchpad
<Peace-> prince_of_boredo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Peace-> prince_of_boredo: you can find fix external repository and much more on that
<Jonathan_> ??? sopcast??
<prince_of_boredo> oh ok... but i know c and c++, i do not have a headstart on coding related to linux
<prince_of_boredo> so launchpad can help?
<prince_of_boredo> i basically need to know how to start
<Peace-> prince_of_boredo: you can go on ubuntu forum on develop section
<Peace-> prince_of_boredo: there are a lots of stuff
<Galvatron> Hi
<Peace-> prince_of_boredo: kde-apps.org is where people share they applications
<Peace-> theris
<Jonathan_> hi
<Peace-> lol theirs
<prince_of_boredo> oh ok...
<Galvatron> I use 9.04 and all of sudden it started to reject ny root password while trying to authenticate in programs such as Ubuntu Tweak or installing .deb package by clicking (in terminal it's all fine).
<kernel32_> Do you know a good game for kubuntu? Small MB?
<Zeikfried> Tremulous.
<kernel32_> Yeah Tremulous but is not Small MB
<Zeikfried> Wait, you wanting a single player, or multi player game?
<kernel32_> single
<Zeikfried> What do you mean by "Small"?
<Zeikfried> Around 10-20 MB?
<kernel32_> yes
<kernel32_> maybe 30 MB
<Zeikfried> FreeDink.
<kernel32_> is it in Packet Manager?
<Zeikfried> You might have to add it to your sources.
<Zeikfried> I cant remember.
<Zeikfried> It is only about 5-10 MB though, RPG class game with available addons and expansions.
<kernel32_> yeah i see on google images but it is very bad graphics
<Zeikfried> What do you expect.
<Zeikfried> Low MB.
<Zeikfried> Get Secret Maryo Chronicles.
<Zeikfried> It is 60 MB though.
<kernel32_> :D
<Zeikfried> Which is better all around, Konversation or Quassel?
<kernel32_> Konversation
<Peace-> konversation
<Zeikfried> I figured as much.....
<Zeikfried> Guess i wont be upgrading distros for awhile anyway.
<Zeikfried> I love my 8.10. xD
<kernel32_> I love 9.10 :D
<Peace-> me too :D
<kernel32_> Thats pretty good
<Zeikfried> Wish i could run 9.10....
<Peace-> 9.10 it's strong for kde
<Zeikfried> Intel GPU doesnt like it. D=
<kernel32_> :)
<Zeikfried> And i hate running in DRI2 mode.
<kernel32_> KDE is best Desktop Enviroment
<Peace-> xD
<Zeikfried> I'm actually in Gnome right now.....
<Peace-> if someone read this kernel32_ expecially on ubuntu channell you could get killed
<Zeikfried> Lol.
<Zeikfried> OpenBox is the best. O.O
<Peace-> but it's true xD
<kernel32_> ı dont understand I'm sorry i am not english or american
<Peace-> kernel32_: from ?
<kernel32_> Turkey
<Zeikfried> I love turkey!
<Zeikfried> Especially on thanksgiving day.
<kernel32_> Thank you! Me too :D
<kernel32_> Come on!
<Zeikfried> Haha.
<kernel32_> that's not funny please ı am serious
<Zeikfried> As you can see i said turkey in lower case lettering.
<kernel32_> :D
<Zeikfried> I have never been to Turkey, so i dont have any opinion honestly.
<Ev0luti0n_> hhahahah
<kernel32_> ok but Turkey is great country ı love :D
<Ev0luti0n_> [13:18] <kernel32_> Turkey
<Ev0luti0n_> [13:19] <Zeikfried> I love turkey!
<Ev0luti0n_> [13:19] <Zeikfried> Especially on thanksgiving day.
<Ev0luti0n_> xD
<FloodBotK3> Ev0luti0n_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kernel32_> PLEASE!
<Zeikfried> ?
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kernel32_> Ev0luti0n is flooding your joke
<Zeikfried> Thank you Tm_T.
<Zeikfried> How come 9.10 runs smoothly, but 10.04 runs extremely choppy?
<Zeikfried> What all was changed?
<kernel32_> I dont know but Plasmoid is constantly crashed! and over and over again it angry me...
<Zeikfried> In what?
<Zeikfried> 9.10?
<kernel32_> Kubuntu 9.10
<Tm_T> Zeikfried: 10.04 in #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> Zeikfried: also it's not under development yet properly
<kernel32_> Which countries are being developed by Kubuntu?
<kernel32_> Example : in TURKEY is Pardus...
<Tm_T> kernel32_: you mean translations?
<kernel32_> yes :)
<kernel32_> sometimes... :)
<leomissao> Olá gostaria que alguem podesse me dar uma dica
<leomissao> instalei um jogo mas no kubunu 9.10 , não consegui achar em aplicativos os jogos
<kernel32_> please speak english :)
<leomissao> como faço pra econtralos?
<kernel32_> bayram türkmüsün :D
<Leonn> yes
<Leonn> :D
<kernel32_> bende :D
<Tm_T> kernel32_: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<Tm_T> !br | leomissao
<ubottu> leomissao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<leomissao> desculpe sou novato
<kernel32_> what is this?
<Tm_T> kernel32_: page showing how Ubuntu (including all, so Kubuntu too) is translated
<kernel32_> I using English Kubuntu
<kernel32_> I am teaching English Language
<Zeikfried> Is there a site that can tell you what kind of compatibility you would have in gaming on what kind of hardware you are running in linux?
<jason> Hi  can anybody help me connect 3g broadband in kde desktop,  can do this in gnome with  ease.
<jason> using ubuntu 9.04
<kernel32_> You use Kpp but it is qt application
<kernel32_> You search on the google "Connect the Internet using 3G on Kpp"
<jason> ok i will give it a go
<jason> can i use gnomes networkmanager  in kde
<Tm_T> jason: yes
<jason> how do i launch it thanks
<Tm_T> jason: close kdenetworkmanager and then launch nm-applet
<jason> thank you will try this
<borophyll> can someone tell me how to install firefox on kubuntu 9.10 - I have tried via Internet >  Firefox browser installer but it just says 'requested packages already installed'.  I also tried sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5, but it cannot find the package
<kernel32_> You try install on Package Manager
<jason> borophyll search for firefox in package manager then mark upgrade thats how i did it
<borophyll> ok ill try that
<kernel32_> kernel32_
<borophyll> ok im lost, is package manager KPackageKit?
<kernel32_> yes
<borophyll> i tried searching for firefox and it came up with kubuntu-firefox-installer
<borophyll> theres not button or anything to install
<Ev0luti0n_> click the +
<Ev0luti0n_> and then "apply"
<kernel32_> Yes firefox name right Down icon
<Zeikfried> Anyone have the link for the PC version of quicktime?
<borophyll> i cant see any +
<kernel32_> not +
<kernel32_> Down icon
<borophyll> cant see a down icon either
<kernel32_> on a list
<kernel32_> firefox-----------------------------[Thats]
<borophyll> theres no clocikable things at all
<borophyll> im pretty sure the installer is alredeady installed, as it appears in the application menu
<borophyll> let me describe what i see
<Tm_T> borophyll: what happens if you do upgrade?
<borophyll> what do you mean by upgrade?
<Tm_T> well, try if you have some updates for your system
<borophyll> is there any way to do a screenshot to show you?
<kernel32_> You press ALT+F2 and Write Firefox
<borophyll> i just did that, it launches the firefox installer which comes up with the message as stated above
<borophyll> "Requested packages are already installed"
<Tm_T> borophyll: try and see if you have updates for your system, I believe you can do that using kpackagekit
<Laeborg> Hi
<Laeborg> How can I do so my symbolic links doesn't goes away everytime I reboot ?
<Tm_T> Laeborg: to where you like to put those symbolic links?
<borophyll> ok updating now
<Laeborg> I have a working dualboot with Windows 7. I want my /home/laeborg/Documents to be in /media/disk/Users/Laeborg/Documents
<Laeborg> I did this: ln -s /media/disk/Users/Laeborg/Documents/ /home/laeborg/Documents/
<Laeborg> I did this: ln -s /media/disk/Users/Laeborg/Documents/ /home/laeborg/*
<Laeborg> But I guess this will disappear when I reboot?
<borophyll> thanks Tm_T, the update fixed this, I was able to find the proper Firefox install package
<borophyll> all working now
<chilli0> Hello
<kernel32_> hi
<chilli0> I like kubuntu , just installed it
<chilli0> But need some help with enabling compiz and glx
<kernel32_> me to :D
<chilli0> I have nvidia driver installed
<chilli0> But it just says it fails to query glx server..
<kernel32_> Do you like Effects or only Windows decorations?
<chilli0> ?
<chilli0> I want to get glx running
<chilli0> so i can use effects
<chilli0> So does anyone know how to get glx working?
<kernel32_> your card is nvidia?
<chilli0> yeh
<chilli0> It should work , but idk its just glx
<chilli0> http://pastebin.ca/1680916
<chilli0> my conf
<Neewboy> hello
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Neewboy> i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and my sound seems to be turned down anybody else noticed or solved this problem?
<Neewboy> i think it has something to do with the new pulseaudio system in 9.10
<Sj4lut> I forgot to create bootboster partition. Now... My first partition is used for a swap... Is it possible to "unmount" swap partition and edit it? While I'm in kubuntu?
<ferdinando> n=emma@unaffiated/emma
<BluesKaj> Neewboy, check your mixer icon volume and if that deosn't help run alsamixer in the terminal , and make sure your needed inputs and outputs are unmuted using the M key, and the ctrls are ser to 75% or so.
<BluesKaj> ser=set
<Neewboy> BluesKaj i already checked the mixer icon everything seems ok there it not set to mute volume is 90%
<Neewboy> all the alsa tools doesn seem to work
<BluesKaj> ok Neewboy open system settings / multimedia/musicnds check the hardware with the test box
<emma> Why did ferdinando highlight me?
<Neewboy> none of the devices there work just tested that too
<Neewboy> this is what alsamixer gave me
<Neewboy> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Neewboy> open system settings / multimedia/musicnds check the hardware with the test box --> tested this again i hear a sound now but it very quiet even with 90% i even can hear it
<jcapinc> hey, I am using kubuntu, and the only display mode available to me in the system settings is too small, how to I manually set my display modes?
<BluesKaj> which soundcard Neewboy : cat /proc/asound/cards
<Neewboy>  0 [SB             ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB
<Neewboy>                       HDA ATI SB at 0xfe8f0000 irq 16
<Neewboy>  1 [HDMI           ]: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI
<Neewboy>                       HDA ATI HDMI at 0xfeae8000 irq 19
<FloodBotK3> Neewboy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> jcapinc: video card?
<Neewboy> it ati onboard sound system
<jcapinc> Peace-: all I know is its an ATI express, otherwise I dont know how to find out, but should that matter when I am trying to manually set the resolution?
<Peace-> jcapinc: i guess you need to change the driver
<Peace-> jcapinc: lspci | grep -i Video
<Neewboy> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 970f
<jcapinc> Well here is the thing, I had the origional kubuntu video driver, I downgraded to an old driver, then updated back to the origional driver
<jcapinc> the origional driver worked, but after the re-install it did not
<jcapinc> which is kind of bizarre
<BluesKaj> Neewboy, lspci | grep audio
<Peace-> omg you messed up
<Neewboy> BluesKaj 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 970f
<jcapinc> Peace-:  yea... your command give no output on my machine
<jcapinc> when I do a regular lspci, I still cant find it
<jcapinc> gives*
<jcapinc> am I the one who messed up Peace- ?
<Peace-> jcapinc: lspci | grep -i vGA
<jcapinc> bingo!:
<jcapinc> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS482 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<Peace-> omg xD you have the same video card of mine
<Peace->  i used a live cd and it worked well without touching settings
<BluesKaj> Neewboy, we need to find the exact model , pastebin the output from this at http://paste.ubuntu.com t : lspci | grep ATI
<BluesKaj> Neewboy, ignore the "t"
<jcapinc> Peace-: Lol!
<jcapinc> Peace-: yea, but now mine is broken, and I just want to know how to manualy set the X11 modes, does anyone know how to do that?
<Peace-> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jcapinc> Peace-: will this tell me how to manually set x11 display modes?
<Peace-> jcapinc: i have said i have made nothing here
<Neewboy> BluesKaj Multimedia->Music says it an HDA ati SB alc888
<jcapinc> Peace-: clarify?
<Peace-> jcapinc: you can read stuff on wiki have you read?
<Peace-> jcapinc: anyway why you don't try witha live cd
<Peace-> maybe you have messed up something
<jcapinc> Peace: it does not look like what I am looking for, I have the driver installed thats not my problem, I want to manually configure X11 modes on Kubuntu
<Peace-> jcapinc: have you read? no? wtf there is how to edit xorg
<Peace-> i have to read the wiki for you?
<BluesKaj> Neewboy, maybe you should purge pulseaudio , in some cases it just doesn't work, in other cases it needs the pavucontrol
<jcapinc> Xorg is never referenced on the page.  ever.
<BluesKaj> Neewboy, you'll have to experiment
<Peace-> jcapinc: ... read carefully
<jcapinc> Peace-: the page is how to install drivers, not edit xorg
<Peace-> damn
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> poor guy
<Neewboy> what the best way to purge pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> jcapinc, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<BluesKaj> Neewboy, sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio , then you'll prolly need to reboot
<Neewboy> ah thx thats all :)  thought it would be several pakets i needed to purge
<jcapinc> BluesKaj: ran the command, no output, should I restart now?
<jcapinc> Peace-: I read it.  it does not get into xorg at all.
<m4rtin> jcapinc: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<BluesKaj> jcapinc, you don't have a Xorg file , you have generate one , what video card ?
<Peace-> i read this
<Peace-> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Peace-> and alots of other stuff
<Peace-> .
<FloodBotK3> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<m4rtin> jcapinc: that forum article details how to reconfigure the X server from the CLI
<noaXess> does someone has also problems with audio? i have a audio start delay if i play any sound..
<BluesKaj> jcapinc, sudo ati-xconfig
<Peace-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Modifying xorg.conf
<noaXess> if i try the test sound in system settings /multimedia it starts but i hear the output just after 2-3 secs later.. so the begining of the sound i can't hear it
<BluesKaj> Peace-, that tutorial probly won't do much for his x2200 card
<BluesKaj> er x200
<Peace-> BluesKaj: if you modify or create xorg.conf the system will read it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: so ...
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I just gave him the command to generate an Xorg
<josh_> hi can someone help me out i need codeblocks but my synaptics and add/remove programs won't show me codeblocks
<BluesKaj> Peace-, well lets hope it works , ati has alot of problems right now
<Peace-> BluesKaj: here it works fine.
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I have the ati onboard x200 ,  but installed a nvidia pci which has more support
<Peace-> BluesKaj: it has not more support nvidia drivers are better
<Peace-> ati still sucks a little
<BluesKaj> ati cards are good , there's just very little linux support for them
<pagore> hi :)
<pagore> dows someone know, how i can write unicode characters in Kubuntu?
<Delano-413495133> Does KDE have an app that will force a misbehaving application to close, like in gnome?
<pagore> in GNOME i just had to push CRTL + shit + u
<Peace-> Delano-413495133: xkill ?
<Peace-> system monitor?
<Peace-> pagore: xkill
<Peace-> pkill name
<pagore> xkill?
<Peace-> try to lauch xkill
<pagore> ah ok sec
<BluesKaj> bbiab, gonna go relax in my easy chair with the laptop
<Delano-413495133> Peace-, where do I find those?
<pagore> xkill dont work
<Peace-> pkill?
<Delano-413495133> Yeah
<pagore> hmm i think u didnt understood me, my question was, how can i write unicode characters in Kubuntu ^^
<pagore> im asking because i knew in GNOME it was possible with CRTL + SHIT + u
<abbadon> hi
<kitply> hi, I am using Kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.3. I had one doubt, how do we make Kmail open the url in the emails with Mozilla?
<kitply> Kmail opens the URl with konqueror by default, How do we change it mozilla firefox
<Stealer> Это межнациональный чат?
<eragon63> hello
<eragon63> somebody from denmark here
<bottiger> http://pastebin.ca/1681036 - how can I kill those instanses of pulseaudio?
<norrisd> hello
<rstob911> bottiger: in the multimedia settings you need to have pulse on top for everything as you default audio controler
<bottiger> rstob911: what? does that answer my question?
<rstob911> make sure the settings are correct first then see if you have any more instances
<Rednax> hey
<Rednax> anyone help me?
<rstob911> Rednax: just ask your question and we will see
<BluesKaj> bottiger, did you purge pulseaudio ?
<bottiger> BluesKaj: no, because I don't want to remove pulseaudio, just kill it.
<Rednax> how do i run .bat files on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> bottiger, heh, goodluck
<bottiger> BluesKaj: the reason is that my sound work great in normal day-to-day use. But If I try to run "Baldurs Gate" in wine it messes but beccause of pulseaudio
<tsimpson> Rednax: .bat are MS DOS batch files, you need to run them in DOS or with "wine cmd.exe"
<Rednax> how i do that? i just got ubuntu for 2 weeks now :p
<tsimpson> Rednax: what is the .bat you want to run, what does it do?
<Rednax> hmm
<Rednax> well
<Rednax> it runs a .jar file
<Rednax> wich i cant run withouth the batch file
<Rednax> and
<tsimpson> well you don't need a .bat to do that
<BluesKaj> bottiger, have you tried sound without puleaudio
<Rednax> opens a port to the internet so people can connect to this server
<tsimpson> Rednax: just run "java -jar <filename.jar>"
<bottiger> BluesKaj: yes, it was some time ago but I remember I had issues
<Rednax> no
<Rednax> it are several jar files
<Rednax> and
<Rednax> they gotta be running at the same time, they all make part of eachother
<bottiger> BluesKaj: my currect setup works, which is why I would prefer not to mess with it
<BluesKaj> bottiger, I purged PA and my sound is fine , clearer even
<tsimpson> Rednax: well, it won't work from a .bat. if you pastebin the .bat I'll see if I can convert it to a shell script ( http://paste.ubuntu.com )
<bottiger> BluesKaj: lucky for you
<AmbrNewlearner> Hello, I'm using Inkscape in Kubuntu 9.10...It has a shortcut "ALT+click"...But ALT key gets captured by KDE before it reaches inkscape
<Rednax> no, you know runescape?
<Rednax> well
<AmbrNewlearner> How can I change the ALT key used by KDE to be replaced with SUPER (Windows) key?
<Rednax> i try to run a runescape private server
<Rednax> and
<Rednax> people can connect to it
<BluesKaj> bottiger, I've heard quoted from knowledgable people "pulseaudio is evil"
<Hans_Henrik> how many releases ago is Feisty?
<bottiger> BluesKaj: I know - nonetheless I made skype (I think it was skype) work for me
<BluesKaj> oh no wonder. ok , skype drank the koolaid
<AmbrNewlearner> I don't care for whatever purpose ALT is used by KDE, I want to bind SUPER key in place of ALT key for that purpose...any ideas?
<BluesKaj> skype is  the only reson to have pulseaudio IMO
<bottiger> BluesKaj: and if you use skype it's a really good reason
<Rednax> can i ask something about skype too?
<tsimpson> Rednax: then I suggest you ask where you got the server from, running the .bat will just not work
<Rednax> ok simpson
<Rednax> ty
<tsimpson> Rednax: or have a look at http://www.moparscape.org/smf/index.php?topic=367407.0
<tsimpson> Rednax: you'll have to type "yes" in the box at the bottom, then go to the link again
<Rednax> simpson
<tsimpson> but that should guide you
<Rednax> can u tell my
<Rednax> me
<Rednax> why
<Rednax> my microphone wont work on skype?
<bottiger> Rednax: installing the evil pulseaudio will help you
<AmbrNewlearner> Rednax: Checked mixer settings in volume control?
<Rednax> bottiger, where i get that?
<Rednax> im really really new to this
<bottiger> Rednax: ah yes-  make sure you microphone works in other appilcations first
<AmbrNewlearner> nevermind, looks like I missed some part of discussion ;)
<bottiger> AmbrNewlearner: not really
<BluesKaj> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Rednax> whats the best browser to use?
<Quintasan> Rednax: with questions like this you are very likley to start a flame war
<Levi`> Hello all, fresh install of Kubuntu.  I am not getting any audio, currently have a stream playing in amarok, no sound.
<Quintasan> Rednax: you can try major ones, Mozilla Firefox, Arora, Rekonq, Konqueror or Opera. You can also install GNOME ones like Epiphany
<BluesKaj> Quintasan, not really, most opinions are toleraed here, flaming ppl isn't tho
<marc57Fr> what is the best softphone for kde4 ?
<Levi`> I tried to install alsa-utils using KPackageKit and i get an X instead of a checkmark, meaning i already have it?
<Quintasan> Levi`: yes
<matthias_> heii
<eragon63> hey
<Quintasan> Levi`: Do you have two audio cards?
<Levi`> Quintasan, negative, just onboard
<matthias_> anybody here, who was at DEEPSEC yesterday ? xD
<Levi`> Quintasan, using an MSI K8N nForce 4 board.. i think it's AC97
<Quintasan> Levi`: hmm, should work OOB but hell
<Quintasan> Levi`: damned Pulse Audio works for some people and gives headache for most :/
<matthias_> nobody ?    this was a it security conference in vienna..
<Levi`> When i open my mixer, it says 'NVidia CK804' which i've never heard of.
<Quintasan> Levi`: try looking what's happening in Phonon settings -> System Settings -> Multimedia
<BluesKaj> Ive used several browsers Rednax and I settled on Firefox , since it is the most versatile in my experience
<matthias_> i have a big problem with my videos (at ubuntu 9.10)  when i open a .avi file (in vlc, or any other media player) its on default blue filtered... (i know i can set the color back... but i have to do  this each time...) any ideas ?
<Levi`> I have two options, NVidia CK804 with ALC850 (Nvidia CK804)
<Levi`> or PulseAudio
<Levi`> I got PulseAudio does not work, and it was rolled back to Nvidia
<Levi`> So i take it Pulseaudio is broken
<BluesKaj> Levi`, there's a chat called #pulseaudio
<Levi`> man, there is a channel for everything.. getting tired of switching
<Levi`> i just keep getting told to go here, and go here, and go here
<BluesKaj> Levi`, well, if you don't use skype and have separate pci soundcard then youdon't need pulseaudio , that's my experience from chatting with ppl in here
<Levi`> I just want sound out of my machine, don't care what it takes
<Levi`> I am using onboard audio....
<rstob911> Levi`: is it hd onboard high def
<Levi`> i think Realtek HD yes
<eragon63> somebody from denmark here
<Levi`> i have optical out, and SPDIF or whatever in/out
<BluesKaj> Levi`, lspci | grep audio
<Levi`> .00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<BluesKaj> !dk | eragon63
<ubottu> eragon63: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<rstob911> yea i have nvidia hd and i had problems with it but im just the opposite i have to use pulse to make mine work correctly Levi`
<Levi`> rstob911, i am fairly new to ubuntu.. and have tried to research it on my own
<Levi`> i am ripping my hair out
<rstob911> Levi`: have you made sure that all you multimedia settings are correct in system settings
<rstob911> either use all pulse or use your sound card that is detected dont try to mix them up
<BluesKaj> Levi`, maybe if you installed pavucontrol ,you'll have more options
<BluesKaj> got stuff to do ..take advantage of the good weather
<Levi`> I have tried to make PulseAudio my primary
<Levi`> but the volume control still shows NVidia CK804
<Levi`> using 'KMix'
<pagore> hi :)
<pagore> does someone know how i can  write unicode characters in Kubuntu?
<pagore> in GNOME i just had to push CRTL + SHIFt + U
<rstob911> Levi`: it will because that is your card but the sound server is a whole different deal
<tsimpson> pagore: maybe http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=39343 will help
<Levi`> rstob911, i still don't  get it
<pagore> ty, ill check :D
<Levi`> i don't care which i use, i just want sound! :P
<Levi`> have tried to monk with it, no luck
<rstob911> Levi`:  ok my card is HD_NVIDIA im using pulse sound server instead of the alsa sound server
<Levi`> whereis alsa --- alsa: /sbin/alsa /usr/share/alsa
<Levi`> i am trying to use pulseaudio
<Levi`> i downloaded a few packages that said server
<Levi`> hoping it would help
<jonah> hi could anyone please help me. i've installed to faid and reboot i get stuck at busybox/initramfs with ALERT /dev/mapper/nvidia_fgadbadj2 does not exist. Dropping to shell  error message. how can i get my system to boot?
<Levi`> the pulseaudio 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4
<Levi`> "PulseAudio sound server"
<jonah> * i mean i installed to RAID not faid haha. please help
<pagore> tsimpson: TY, but this threand only shows me how to enable compoe keys, im looking for  an tool which provied you like "CTRL + SHIT + U". i want more then only the compose keys ^^
<jeffrey_> How do I manually add new display resolutions in kubuntu
<jonah> can anyone please help me chroot into my system, it's raid and i can't get in. i've tried mount /dev/mapper/nvidia_badfag2 /mnt and it says it's not found....
<jonah> please can someone help me chroot, how do you scan what raid disks are there, when i try to mount it says device not found
<greenmang0> hello friends..
<greenmang0> my friend has just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10... but now after logging in kdm
<greenmang0> he's getting blank screen
<ghostcube> anyone knows about the arista bug in 0.9.3 ?
<Guest39252> hii how can i change a nickname ?
<hiker_xylophone> Greetings. I be the xylophone
<real_ate> hi everyone... i'm having a little bit of trouble with my wireless connection and i was hoping you could help out.
<real_ate> I have a bad router and i'm very far away from it so i disconnect quite often
<newnick> wtf
<real_ate> but instead of reconnecting automatically, knetworkmanager comes up asking me for login details ( because it presumes thats why it can't connect )
<real_ate> can i force it to just keep trying to connect?
<real_ate> or should i try and write a bash script that checks if i'm connected and then kicks networkmanager every minute ( or 5 )
<lucypher> hi, anyone here using Basket notepad? I'm trying to understand how to move a note from a basket to another
<denis__> bonjour, nouvel utilisateur, je découvre les divers fonctionnalités de Kubuntu.
<trudell> hello here
<rork> hi
<trakinas> hi all! has anyone here used Xen? I have a few doubts
<floyd_> hell-o room
<trudell> hello here
<trudell> does anyone here a esnips account?;
<jkumar> has anyone been able to boot the OpenSuse 11.2 livecd iso from grub2..........on Karmic
<trudell> does anyone here a esnips account?
<trudell> does anyone here a esnips account?
<trudell> Does anyone here a esnips account?
<kavurt> how can I change my mouse curser? I want something fancy
<BluesKaj> kavurt, system settings / keyboard & mouse/mouse/cursor theme
<AkaJunior> How can i watch tv on ubuntu 9.10  . i have a tv.card installed . if someone can help me ill be thankfull
<kavurt> BluesKaj: can i find new themes for mouse?
<BluesKaj> AkaJunior, look in your package manager for tvtime . or sudo apt-get install tvtime
<AkaJunior> thnx allot Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> kavurt, read my post above
<BluesKaj> kavurt, let me rephrase that ,look in the kmenu/ system settings / keyboard & mouse/mouse/cursor theme
<kavurt> BluesKaj: I got that. but I want something else. kind of animation type
<BluesKaj> kavurt, well I guess you should go to www.kde-look.org and search
<AkaJunior> I installed tvtime ..i cant find any chan!  itsreally important for me to watch tv iam kinda news junky
<AkaJunior> _?!
<jsizzle> Hi, I have a MSI wind u100 netbook, and I have the brightness bug.. :( is there anything I can do? I found the bug on the bugtracker but no one there seems to have a fix, anyone know something I can do or do I have to switch to another distro? thx in adv
<chemaher76> hello
<chemaher76> i need a p2p program for kde
<jamesmk2003> #ubuntu
<user1_> hi
<user1_> any cam help me
<rstob911> user1_: go ahead and ask your question
<jamesmk2003> is there any programmist with compiling skills?
<jamesmk2003> how useful could it be? https://core.fluendo.com/gstreamer/svn/
<trudell> p2p
<trudell> peer-to-peer programs amule ktorrent
<K350> Is here anyone who knows how k/ubuntu loads soundcards?
<Tm_T> K350: what you mean?
<K350> Tm_T: Hi, let me explain...->
<trudell> does'nt your sound card works?
<K350> Tm_T: I've two soundcards one built into the motherboard and a separate one. Ii sat the order in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf by settign index 0 to the one I want to use (the separate one). Reloaded alsa with alsa force-reload and then checked in /proc/asound/modules then the order was the wanted one. But after restarign the order was reset to use teh motherboard card again. I'd to do alsa force-reload to get the desired order.
<Tm_T> !sound | K350
<ubottu> K350: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tm_T> oh boy...
<K350> Tm_T: Add to that. Aftr I've indexed the desired card to 0 , in systemsettings - multimedia the order is correct. Even after restart althougt in the order in /proc/asound/moduleswas wrong
<Tm_T> K350: look if those links have any relate info
<K350> Tm_T: The sound is working after reloadign alsa. But yoru info is indeed usefull and thansk a lot for the link, really appruciated:-)
<trudell> i need nvida patch for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<BluesKaj> trudell, that driver is under development on linux
<trakinas> can anyone help me? http://pastebin.com/d31ae8d78
<K350> cahoot: I /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf var allt som det skull/c
<K350> sorry
<thomas_newbie__> how can I check if my ip was renewed by dhcp or was already statically assigned?
<thomas_newbie__> in console
<Guest43639> ifconfig
<Guest43639> thomas
<thomas_newbie__> mhmm, it doesn't say if it was dhcp
<Guest43639> what is dhcp?
<Guest43639> info pleasse
<thomas_newbie__> Guest43639: it's a bootstrap protocol that hands out ip addresses to clients
<Guest43639> sorry i don't know what do you say for my english but thanks
<trakinas> Guest43639: dhcp is a kind of server that gives random (not so random) ips to the machines inside a network
<trakinas> Guest21743: in Knetwork you can see if it was by dhcp on the connection properties
<trakinas> it will have a check box DHCP
<trakinas> you also can check /etc/network/interfaces
<trakinas> which is easier and faster.
<trakinas> thomas_newbie__: you also can check /etc/network/interfaces (sent to the wrong person)
<trakinas> if it is static it will have something like auto eth0  inet 10.0.0.5 bcast ...
<trakinas> in two lines
<trudell> BluesKaj, but many peoples can install it on your own distribution. why dont kubuntu not?
<trakinas> thomas_newbie__: if it was dhcp it would be like iface eth0 inet dhcp
<thomas_newbie__> oh ok thanks trakinas
<trakinas> thomas_newbie__: you are welcome! =]
<linux> So uh
<linux> My linux died ;/
<trudell> BluesKaj, but many peoples can install it on your own distribution. why dont kubuntu not?
<trudell> i need nvida patch for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<trudell> ubuntu sucks
<trudell> i will migrate to debian again
<MrPhi> http://mrphi.homelinux.net/lol_windows.png (windows detect a dangerous virus)
<trampel> trudell: what was the "final straw"?
<oldbstrd> trudell: if there is a .deb patch it will work with ubuntu
<dhillon-v10> hello everyone, I have recently installed Kubuntu 9.10 and i see that a lot of my applications keep crashing, the plasma just crashed today with segmentation fault and kontact keeps on crashing with segmentation fault, dolphin is slow to use so what should I do switch to gnome
<dhillon-v10> I really like KDE
<dhillon-v10> so...
<oldbstrd> dhillon-v10: go and see if there are any bug fixes in software updates when i installed there were 210 bug fixes make sure you have all the repos enabled
<dhillon-v10> oldbstrd, I have update my computer, and I do it regularly, but still nothing changes
<trudell> but bases of kubuntu have many problems
<trudell> a lot of bugs
<trudell> impossible to work with ubuntu and his bugs
<dhillon-v10> oldbstrd, trudell I would like to use kontact to keep everything in one place but it just doesn't seem to work
<trudell> a like kubuntu cause i like kde
<trudell> but i can install kde on debian
<oldbstrd> trudell: like alot of new versions there is allways a bug period if you have been with linux long enough you should know this
<trudell> so, friends, giveme a help with graphic card
<dhillon-v10> oldbstrd, gnome doesn't have as many features as kde so I don't use it but it is definitely a bit more stable
<trudell> must be a solution for this
<trudell> others distribution have a newest kernel and run 3d graphics card
<trudell> why kubuntu not?
<oldbstrd> trudell: is it a fx or better card
<tsimpson> newest != best
<tsimpson> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<trudell> !latest
<oldbstrd> trudell: what is your card
<trudell> fedora is much better to peoples who prefer gnome
<trudell> more stable, less bugs, and graphics cards
<trudell> my card is a GeForce 2 MX, driver is 96
<trudell> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<kiraitachi> whats up
<kiraitachi> what up
<flootenkerp> Hi, does anyone know how I could change the bootup screen and startup sound effect for ubuntu 9.04?
<nomad> to flootenkerp   yes, i know
<mubuntu> Oh, how would I nomad?
<nomad> sorry for my bed english, i am from ukrain     click system-administration-logon screen
<flootenkerp> k
<flootenkerp> is it login window?
<flootenkerp> oh, thanks nomad, I see now.
<iconmefisto> anyone using knetworkmanager to connect wireless?
<nomad> yes login,  i am install in my system russian language, thats why i dont remember how it on english
<flootenkerp> Ah, ok.
<flootenkerp> Do you know where I can find and download other login window themes?
<iconmefisto> kdelook.org ?
<flootenkerp> k, I'll check there. Thanks.
<iconmefisto> flootenkerp: you might find some in the login manager in systemsettings, too
<nomad> if yow want use theme - do not install or upgrade ubuntu to 9.10, because in this version thems are disabled
<iconmefisto> themes are disabled in karmic? are you talking about kdm themes?
<flootenkerp> k, thanks iconmefisto, but which section in kdelook is the one for the ubuntu startup screen?
<nomad> no, about thems in login window
<flootenkerp> I'm talking about my login window on ubuntu.
<iconmefisto> login window is kdm
<iconmefisto> flootenkerp: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<flootenkerp> ubuntu
<nomad> kdm or gnome is the graphic X
<iconmefisto> flootenkerp: ok, you won't find themes for ubuntu there
<flootenkerp> Oh, okay. Do you know where I would?
<nomad> login window is not connected with this
<iconmefisto> flootenkerp: gnome-look.org
<flootenkerp> k, I'll check there.
<flootenkerp> thanks.
<nomad> what you mean?
<flootenkerp> Which one would be the one for startup screens?
<iconmefisto> flootenkerp: you mean the splash screen when booting? or the login window where you enter your username/password?
<flootenkerp> when I enter my username/password
<iconmefisto> flootenkerp: ok, maybe search for "gdm theme" or "login theme" or something like that
<iconmefisto> I don't really know much about gnome/ubuntu. and this is the kubuntu support channel
<flootenkerp> oh, okay. Thanks. Also, one last question, is there anyway to change the tune ubuntu plays when I log in?
<iconmefisto> maybe ask about it in #ubuntu too
<flootenkerp> okay, thanks.
<nomad> i download from ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/
<iconmefisto> flootenkerp: I'm sure you can do that. but I don't know where. ask in #ubuntu channel
<flootenkerp> Sure, I'll ask right now. Thanks for your help
<iconmefisto> anyone using knetworkmanager to connect wireless?
<nomad> footenkerp, where are you from, if this is not secret? :-)
<nomad> iconmefisto  what is you question
<trita> cia
<trita> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<trita> type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<iconmefisto> nomad: it's about knetworkmanager. I don't usually shutdown, I hibernate instead. but when kubuntu wakes up, sometimes knetworkmanager doesn't connect wireless
<real_ate> jkumar: huh? you don't boot cds from grub
<nomad> it is not problem of KDE software, this bag is in GBOME too, its a drivers imperfection
<nomad> i have that problem too
<iconmefisto> nomad: no it's knetworkmanager for me. if I kill knetworkmanager and restart it, everything works
<iconmefisto> nomad: my hardware works after hibernation, but knetworkmanager doesn't start the connection
<nomad> i do also in GNOME too :-)
<iconmefisto> nomad: what do you use to connect in gnome? nm-applet?
<nomad> when you reconnect, the utility again resort to the drivers
<nomad> i looking...
<iconmefisto> nomad: I think nm-applet is the default. If you didn't change it to something else, that's probably what you're using
<nomad> nm-connection-editor
<iconmefisto> and the icon in the panel is called nm-applet
<nomad> yes, thats mean that in kde and gnome use one applet for net
<trudell> i need nvida patch for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<iconmefisto> nomad: no, kde uses knetworkmanager. but you can use the gnome one or others if you want in kde
<nomad> i say the bags in drivers, i say wrong -- i contemplate a connection prog
<nomad> one hour of night, i am go sleep...  lucky day!
<progre55> hey guys, how do you install fonts after you put them into a directory like $HOME/.fonts ?
<progre55> how do you let the system know they are there? )
<iconmefisto> install fonts in systemsettings > appearance > fonts
<iconmefisto> no, not there, sorry
<iconmefisto> systemsettings > font installer
<qwertzui11> hi all
<qwertzui11> kubuntu rocks! =)
<amichair> how do I change the output device for flash(youtube) audio?
<iconmefisto> flash uses the default soundcard, if that's what you mean
<iconmefisto> more than one soundcard?
<amichair> iconmefisto: the built in or the TV... I managed to get vlc to output via tv, but not flash
<iconmefisto> how do you get sound to the tv?
<iconmefisto> via the soundcard output?
<amichair> system settings -> multimedia, change the autio output for 'video'
<iconmefisto> ah ok
<amichair> but flash doesn't seem to be affected by this
<iconmefisto> I guess kde doesn't know flash is video, since it runs in a browser
<amichair> it doesn't seem to be affected by any of the categories
<Derbose> <--- noob
<iconmefisto> but how is audio physically connecting to TV? it must be coming from your soundcard, right?
<amichair> everything onboard, either hdmi or analog
<iconmefisto> so sound gets to TV via hdmi?
<amichair> yes
<flootenkerp> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 9.04. I tried to change my usplash screen, but just quit, but I'm not sure what happened, but now my usplash screen is gone, and the grub menu starts me up instead. Does anyone know how I can revert it to its original usplash screen?
<iconmefisto> amichair: but flash audio plays through the analog output? or no sound at all?
<amichair> through the analog output, but I want to watch (and hear it) on the tv :-/
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<borophyll> can anyone tell me how to easily close a KDE app that has no close button? An example is KMagnifier
<adaptr> borophyll: right-click the title bar and select close ?
<borophyll> i cant close the darn thing after accidently starting it
<iconmefisto> borophyll: ctrl+alt+esc  will change your mouse pointer to a skull and crossbones, which kills anything you click on
<borophyll> adaptr - the close option is greyed out
<iconmefisto> borophyll: or you could do   killall program-name    in konsole
<borophyll> iconmefisto - thanks that worked
<borophyll> the ctl-alt-esc that is
<iconmefisto> careful where you click when you do that though
<borophyll> if i clicked on the background would it kill KDE?
<iconmefisto> it would kill the desktop part of it
<iconmefisto> I think you can restart it with   plasma-desktop
<borophyll> ok cool
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<borophyll> one other thing, I fins it difficult to grab the edges of windows to resize, etc.  Is there any way to increase the 'tolerance' or whatever it is called, to about 3 pixels or so?  At the moment it seems to be 1 pixel
<iconmefisto> I think you can increase the border width of windows in systemsettings > appearance
<iconmefisto> but it will look a little different
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<Dragnslcr> Hehe, I dare you to set it to "Oversized"
<iconmefisto> borophyll: another trick: alt+rightclick and drag anywhere near the edge of a window lets you resize
<loadus> borophyll: I made a theme for Kubuntu that has larger boarders (that don't look too weird): http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107841.0
<loadus> had that same prob myself, couldn't grab edges decently
<heinkel_112> anyone else experiencing severe problems editing bookmarks in konqueror (last 6 months?) my ëdit bookmarks sub-applications crash everytime i try to paste something
<loadus> I'm writing an export/install script for it right now ...
<Laeborg> Hi there!
<heinkel_112> is it the application or is it my bookmarks file that is destroyed
<heinkel_112> ?
<heinkel_112> loadus: was your reply for me?
<Laeborg> I have this sh script (/etc/init.d/autolink) containing a few symbolic links. I want this script to be runned when I log in to my user.
<loadus> heinkel_112: nope, was adding to the stuff I typed, sry
<kristina> hi, I just installed totem but got no sound at all, any ideas?
<borophyll> thanks all for your help, cya
<iconmefisto> Laeborg: systemsettings, advanced tab, has autostart section where you can add scripts or programs that run on login
#kubuntu 2009-11-22
<Laeborg> ah, thank you so much! :P
<iconmefisto> or just copy/symlink the script to ~/.kde/Autostart
<Laeborg> do I need a script to remove the symbolic links on shutdown?
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<FloodBotK3> trudell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iconmefisto> Laeborg: what symbolic links?
<Laeborg> ln -s /media/Windows/User/Laeborg/Documents /home/Laeborg
<trudell> driver nvidiaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Laeborg> Do think you will get your driver with that atitude
<Laeborg> *Don't
<Brhad56> hi
<iconmefisto> Laeborg: I don't see why you would need to remove the symlink. maybe I don't quite understand
<trudell> nv driver
<trudell> nv driver
<trudell> i want nvdriver
<Laeborg> Please just shut up trudell....
<Brhad56> install driver then?
<trudell> nv driver
<trudell> i'm writing not talking
<loadus> you're flooding
<Brhad56> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<trudell> i 'm to want nv drivers
<iconmefisto> try that link trudell?
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<loadus> why?
<trudell> cause i need
<Laeborg> oh kiddo....
<loadus> by "why?" I mean, what is your problem with the drivers
<adaptr> I need lotsamoney
<adaptr> because I NEED
<trudell> these guide dont work in karmic koala
<loadus> yes they do
<trudell> i need some patch for kernel 2.6.31 kubuntu
<trudell> all distro run nvidia in this kernel
<trudell> only s***t kubuntu not
<Laeborg> All you need is a life....
<trudell> and you needs to die
<Laeborg> Naah i'm not that old.
<merquis> Anyone having problems with cheese webcam app? seems to crash since 9.10 :(
<loadus> trudell: well, I'm on Karmic, with kernel 2.6.31-14-generic, with the 185 nvidia driver
<loadus> trudell: installed via that hardware drivers installer
<Laeborg> I don't have any problems after upgrade to Karmic Koala :)
<iconmefisto> trudell: if you don't like kubuntu, you can use another distro that works for you
<dlong> hello
<loadus> lo
<jepong> hello... anything wrong with the repos today?
<jepong> karmic-security seems down
<jepong> hello... anything wrong with the repos today?
<jepong> karmic-security seems down
<loadus> jepong: don't know, could be maintenance/temporary network glitch at either end
<jepong> loadus... thanks
<Dragnslcr> jepong- security.ubuntu.com seems to be down here, too
<trudell> all secutiy is down
<trudell> kubuntu isnt security
<trudell> better you migrate to debian
<trudell> kubuntu isnt to human, is to animals
<Laeborg> oh you so lame....
<iconmefisto> or just use a different download server
<trudell> for this reason yours distribution have animals namexs
<trudell> and you are so gay
<trudell> turn to a man, a macho man
<Laeborg> no i'm not ;)
<trudell> yes, you are
<Dragnslcr> trudell- stop trolling
<loadus> trudell: remember what Linus said: "If you build an OS to morons, then morons will use it."
<trudell> be macho, muchacho
<Laeborg> oh god kiddo..
<trudell> its really
<trudell> its true
<loadus> trudell: so you better switch to win7 asap
<trudell> only idiots uses kubuntu
<loadus> yes, only true heros use ms products
<loadus> be a hero
<trudell> yeah
<trudell> win 7 has not this problems
<iconmefisto> this is all very off-topic
<loadus> no, win7 all new set of problems
<loadus> has*
<trudell> i have found solutios for linux
<trudell> but i cant found solutions for great number of bugs from kubuntu distribution
<trudell> all distro have problems, but all have solution
<loadus> when you find a bug, report it to the developers at the bugtracker
<trudell> kubuntu have problems for e
<trudell> for years and noone solution
<Laeborg> I have always found a solution when I had problems
<iconmefisto> so ask about the problems and stop complaining
<Laeborg> Do you know a website called 'google.com' ?
<trudell> kubuntu kernel is just bugs
<trudell> need total recompilation
<loadus> trudell: people spend waay too much time whining on forums and IRC instead of reporting the bugs, that's why they are not fixed
<trudell> i prefer debian packages, so i think serious to migrte to debian
<Laeborg> Then stop complaining and go switch...
<trudell> fedora is better but i dislike rpm system
<loadus> trudell: go for it, GNU/Linux is about choice
<iconmefisto> trudell: this is a support channel for kubuntu
<Dragnslcr> !ot | trudell
<ubottu> trudell: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<trudell> yeah, and where is my solution?
<loadus> you have been offered a solution
<trudell> if i post my problem you all says that i 'm flooding
<Laeborg> You don't get it with that atitude
<loadus> but your description of the problem was vague at best
<trudell> if you all are incompetents, shut up all
<trudell> and left my posts to competents peoples
<Laeborg> <trudell> i'm writing not talking
<loadus> trudell: insulting people on the channel will not give you a solution
<trudell> i am inulting only idiots
<trudell> so, shut up
<trudell> i hate idiots
<iconmefisto> people here want to help, but you're making it hard
<Dragnslcr> trudell- if you continue behaving this way, you'll most likely be banned from the channel
<trudell> where appears inteligent peoples i talk with her/his
<trudell> her/him
<loadus> trudell: did you try the install instructions from the link?
<trudell> well
<trudell> ban me
<loadus> it should install the latest drivers for your nvidia card
<trudell> where?
<loadus> <Brhad56> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<trudell> dont work i was said
<loadus> doesn't work ----> why?
<trudell> i need funcional patch
<loadus> you need a functional patch -------> why?
<loadus> ----> to do what?
<trudell> in nv forum only have incomplete patchs
<loadus> your card doesn't work with the latest drivers?
<iconmefisto> trudell: jockey-text --help
<loadus> gives corrupt image / odd artifacts? or what?
<trudell> no, dont work with last cause kernel is incompatible with drivers
<trudell> and kubuntu cant compile drivers
<loadus> yes, the 96 is incompatible, tried it myself
<trudell> kubuntu has serious problems with graphics cards
<loadus> ----> 185 drivers
<loadus> through the hardware driver installer
<loadus> and we're back to square one
<trudell> i was have tried 185, but dont work too
<loadus> what card do you have
<trudell> cause now driver was united with 190
<iconmefisto> trudell: this is nvidia drivers you're talking about, by the way. not kubuntu drivers
<trudell> i have GeForce 2 MX
<loadus> well, let's take a look at the supported list on nvidia's home page
<loadus> momento
<trudell> kubuntu drivers dont work. i need a way to install trhought nvidia drivers
<loadus> (and I was going to draw new icons tonight ...)
<trudell> by patch or other way
<iconmefisto> trudell: try in konsole:  jockey-text -l    and     jockey-text -C
<loadus> it doesn't matter, if the drivers don't support your card, GF2 MX is a bit ancient and if I remember, buggy
<trudell> do you think that it will works?
<loadus> hang on, I'm going through nvidia pages
<loadus> oldest card supported is GF 4
<trudell> kubuntu nvdriver install trhought jokey kde but images appears incorrectly and crash all system
<loadus> and that's not Kubuntu's fault, but NVidia's
<trudell> dont
<loadus> I suggest you march into the nearest PC store and get yourself a new card
<trudell> nvidia lauched nvdia driver for kernel 2.6.31
<loadus> unless it's a laptop of course
<trudell> and newer
<iconmefisto> but not for your card
<iconmefisto> complain to nvidia and see what they say
<trudell> yes, for my card
<trudell> 96.43.14
<trudell> in slackware installs well
<trudell> in kubuntu not
<trudell> and slackware have newer kernel
<loadus> did you try to install it through the package manager or apt-get
<trudell> kernel 2.6.31 in slackware is obsolete
<trudell> no way for it
<trudell> i was tried
<loadus> and a quick question between: you are SURE that your card works with 96.43.14, I mean you have SEEN it work?
<trudell> no way to compile by module-assistant
<trudell> yes, slackware runs
<loadus> and what's wrong with 96.43.13 that's listed on the KPackageKit?
<trudell> its a problem with kubuntu kernel
<loadus> 0.0.01 version shift won't make your card run any faster
<trudell> 96.43.13 dont run
<loadus> ah
<trudell> bad compilation, maybe
<loadus> well, the solution is simple
<loadus> new card / different distro
<loadus> por favor
<trudell> welll
<trudell> different distro
<trudell> cause tomorrow new problem
<trudell> kubuntu sucks
<loadus> right
<trudell> kubuntu is a decepticon
<trudell> loadus, are you programmer?
<loadus> I'm a graphic artist
<trudell> from brazil?
<loadus> is that a Kubuntu Support question?
<trudell> no, only arember to you
<trudell> be human, dude
<trudell> be human
<trudell> sice hardy kubuntu have a number unçlimite of bugs
<trudell> needs to start from zero
<trudell> peoples like you causes this problem
<trudell> youdont have love in your job
<trudell> dont be a child, be a man
<loadus> trudell: Yes, content Kubuntu users like me that give advice on their free time are the biggest problem in the community, you're right
<trudell> you need to work. dont made idiot things
<loadus> I do need to work on the kubuntu io icons, instead, I'm making idiot things like trying to help you and you insult me
<loadus> and everyone on this channel
<loadus> I find that interesting
<trudell> i m here too, to help you ananothers
<trudell> and anothers
<trudell> my contribution
<loadus> through insults?
<trudell> i m tired of ignorant peoples
<trudell> never has a solution for stupid mans
<trudell> men
<trudell> to me
<trudell> always have a way to find a solution
<loadus> with the information that you provided me with, I gave you solutions
<loadus> and I hope they help you
<iconmefisto> so trudell, you have installed the nvidia binary driver, but it doesn't perform well? or it doesn't work at all?
<befree> imstonedlikeastone..sure 100/
<szadek> trudell »» ms vista or seven is the right choice for you .... that kind of attitude is right when you pay for something ... and you should have support on it , dont waste the time of some well intended people that get nothing from helping you ... and when they try that is what they get ??  man you dont know clearly how to live in community , and , in a thing like this , community driven, this is not your place .... when something doenst
<szadek>  work , you should help otheres help you , not insult others to help you .
<szadek> and when you say " i'm tired of ignorant people " ... you should look into the mirror more times before saying those things ...
<trudell> thank you so much loadus
<loadus> trudell: np, hope you'll get it sort it out
<trudell> you will be helping me and another users
<trudell> sure, i will need
<loadus> does anyone know how to install QTCurve theme using a bash script?
<trudell> cause most of patches are incompletes, and module assistant have bugs to compile drivers from source
<ericG> hey everyone, on my eeepc sometimes when grub loads my keyboard doesn't respond, and then when kde loads the keyboard works but the mouse doesn't.  After restarting my eee it works again. Has anyone experienced something like this?
<trudell> loadus, do you need it compiling from source?
<trudell> a long time i was compiled all gnome 2.0 and qt engines to kurumin distribution
<loadus> trudell: no, it's just a list of settings, but I'm not sure where they go, but I'll search the web, until I find it
<trudell> well
<loadus> just quickly asked if someone has done it, faster solution
<trudell> if you are using kde you can edit kde options
<trudell> but i dont know any script tha do it
<loadus> don't worry, I'll find the solution :)
<Levi`> dtchen, ping.
<dtchen> Levi`: have you filed a bug report?
<Levi`> Negative, no i have not
<dtchen> Levi`: please do so. ubuntu-bug alsa-base, please.
<chilli0> Hello
<chilli0> How can i get rid of this stupid thing?
<Levi`> ok done
<trudell> well, i have a sugestion
<chilli0> Its the ittle foot looking thing
<dtchen> Levi`: bug #?
<Levi`> alsa-base: command not found
<chilli0> when i click on it it says , Add widgets zoom out , lock widgets , appearents settings
<trudell> i found in kde-looks.org a theme to kde called v-like
<Lunatico> I need hlp with Kubuntu pls
<Levi`> oh no, i got a crash dtchen .
<trudell> v-like change all system, including qtcurve
<dtchen> Levi`: from running "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" in a Konsole?
<Levi`> dtchen,  http://pastebin.com/d1e32e6d7
<trudell> maybe helps you, but dont have scripts
<Lunatico> I need hlp with Kubuntu pls
<loadus> chilli0: You're probably referring to the plasma control - I think it's there to stay
<chilli0> O=
<chilli0> But its not attatched to anything.
<chilli0> Just by its self , and i can move it around.
<Levi`> dtchen, http://pastebin.com/d74cb85cd
<trudell> chill
<Levi`> ?
<trudell> use block widgets in upper right
<dtchen> Levi`: that's fine, just download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh to your Desktop, and run it using bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<chilli0> loadus:  Ill show you a sc
<Levi`> i may sound like a retard, but File->Save Page as doesnt work
<Levi`> ah wget
<trudell> loadus, here are patchs to kernel 2.6.25 that never worked in kubuntu http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110088
<chilli0> This is it  http://imagebin.ca/view/9DvbciaE.html
<chilli0> Down the left corner
<trudell> since hardy kubuntu never run any solution. its a disgrace
<trudell> just for example
<Levi`> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=01f7e398cf32af2b6a55e7784d990aea188d01fd
<loadus> chilli0: when you hover over it, does it show a bar with X on it?
<Levi`> dtchen, that is where it says my info is
<dtchen> Levi`: sec
<chilli0> loadus:  Nah , it just lights up yellow
<Levi`> brb cig
<loadus> chilli0: no, wait, just tried it myself, it's attached to the screenedge always
<dtchen> Levi`: amixer set 'IEC958',0
<dtchen> Levi`: sorry
<trudell> well chill, where is the problem?
<chilli0> trudell: I want get rid of it
<dtchen> Levi`:  amixer set 'IEC958',0 mute && amixer set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA',0 0
<chilli0> loadus:  Yeh  i know , i dont have any clue how it got there.
<chilli0> trudell:  down the left corner
<loadus> chilli0: I suggest you move it to the upper-left or upper-right corner so it won't bother that much
<chilli0> I have one in my upper right allready
<chilli0> embeded in the  pannel
<loadus> chilli0: I myself prefer a clean desktop and it took a while to get used to that control widget that I never use
<surgy> hello
<surgy> hey guys i need some 32bit libraries namely: libgtk-1.2.so.0
<surgy> where can i find it?
<trudell> i never had tried to do it
<trudell> do you want completly clear?
<surgy> what?:
<trudell> chill, do you want completly clear?
<Levi`> dtchen, i have done that
<trudell> surgy, this library is now obsolete
<trudell> you will must download it from kubuntu packages, the lastet version is in hardy
<chilli0> trudell:  I just want to remove that one
<Levi`> dtchen, http://pastebin.com/d395a4aae
<loadus> surgy: Install libgtk1.2-common
<dtchen> Levi`: is "speaker-test -c2 -l2 -twav" audible?
<surgy> i am running the 64 bit os and i need the 32 bit version of the library
<trudell> and you will need install it manually, sudo dpkg --install name of library
<Levi`> dtchen, negtaive no sound
<dtchen> Levi`: can you mute External Amplifier?
<Levi`> i am not sure how to do so
<dtchen> Levi`: amixer set 'External Amplifier' mute
<dtchen> Levi`: you could also use alsamixer or KMix
<Levi`> okay i typed that command
<dtchen> Levi`: now try the speaker-test command again
<Levi`> no audio yet
<trudell> down here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy&searchon=names&keywords=libgtk%201.2
<trudell> loadus, in karmic is obsolete
<dtchen> Levi`: amixer set 'Master Mono' unmute
<Levi`> dtchen, done and retested audio.. none
<loadus> surgy: what do you need it for?
<trudell> well uninstall plasma-common
<trudell> try it
<surgy> epsxe
<trudell> chill, well uninstall plasma-common
<surgy> it takes two 32 bit libraries
<trudell> surgy down here http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy&searchon=names&keywords=libgtk%201.2
<surgy> i just need to know how to find them i know where to put them i just need to know where to get them
<trudell> then install it manually, sudo dpkg --install name of library
<surgy>  libgtk-1.2.so.0 is in that list?
<trudell> yeah
<surgy> trudel
<loadus> surgy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1162709
<trudell> Package libgtk1.2 and Package libgtk1.2-Common
<bythe9s> is it possible to redireect my audio output into a file or to the microphone?
<trudell> if you needs dev, down dev too
<surgy> im not understanding
<surgy> so i have to download two packages in order to get my one library?
<Levi`> dtchen, i am running out of solutions aren't i?
<bythe9s> I am trying to rip some music from myspace, but I can
<surgy> and after i get the package how am i supposed to get just the library out?
<trudell> surgy, go to this site http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy&searchon=names&keywords=libgtk%201.2
<dtchen> Levi`: please just wait a second; I'm pretty busy. Expecting immediate answers is really obnoxious.
<bythe9s> t find a program to do it. SO I am wondiering if it's possible to redirect the audio data somehou
<trudell> then download Package libgtk1.2 and Package libgtk1.2-Common
<trudell> doiwnload to desktop then in terminal
<trudell> ~/Desktop sudo dpkg --install name_of_packagres.deb
<loadus> surgy: see the link I posted (epsxe in 64-bit ubuntu)
<surgy> yeah and i searched my repos for the program "getlibs" that he said to use and it isnt in my repos and i have universe and multi verse enabled
<loadus> bythe9s: use firefox with the Video Download Helper plugin (or similar) to save audiofiles/videofiles from webpages
<loadus> bythe9s: there might be other tools as well for saving mediafiles
<surgy> nvm i found it
<bythe9s> Ya I tried the extensions for firefox but none of them pick up the media player
<bythe9s> looks like jack audio kit will do it, but I have had a hard time getting it to work in the past
<surgy> loadus: The following i386 packages will be installed:
<surgy> libgtk1.2
<surgy> Continue [Y/n]? y
<surgy> libgtk1.2 was not found in your repositories
<FloodBotK3> surgy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Levi`> i was instructed to install a PPA, i am unsure of this process
<surgy> ... help?
<loadus> surgy: a minute, I'm looking into that, I have 64-bit system myself
<surgy> loadus: thank you
<trudell> surgy, go to this site http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=hardy&searchon=names&keywords=libgtk%201.2
<trudell> then download Package libgtk1.2 and Package libgtk1.2-Common
<trudell> doiwnload to desktop then in terminal
<trudell> ~/Desktop sudo dpkg --install name_of_packagres.deb
<surgy> trudell: and what wil lthat do?
<surgy> trudell: wont that just install the 64bit version?
<trudell> wich distribution is?
<trudell> 32bit version works too
<surgy> trudell: i am running kubuntu 64bit...... i need 32bit libraries......
<trudell> surgy, click here http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gtk+1.2/libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1build2_i386.deb
<surgy> trudell: i dont think you are understanding my problem but thank you for trying
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<trudell> and here http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gtk+1.2/libgtk1.2-common_1.2.10-18.1build2_all.deb
<trudell> download 32-bits libraries
<Levi`> i was instructed to install a PPA, with an updated kernel.. i am unsure of this process
<trudell> it will install in your distro
<surgy> trudel
<surgy> those are packages not libraries
<loadus> surgy: all forums posts give a solution through getlibs ..?
<surgy> loadus: getlibs is saying i dont have the repo enabled for the 32bit gtk1.2 lib
<trudell> are packages containing libraries that you will need to run epsxe
<trudell> trust me
<trudell> its more easy install by dpkg
<surgy> trudell ever try to install a 32bit package on a 64 bit machine? doesnt work
<trudell> no need work
<trudell> only libraries are needed
<trudell> gtk-1.2 is obsolete, not present in karmic
<loadus> surgy: trudell is right, the package does include the missing lib, but you'd have to move it to the correct folder manually
<trudell> so install it manually
<surgy> trudell: then your gonna have to be more clear on your instructions
<Levi`> worthless
<surgy> how do i do that?
<loadus> surgy: the .deb package is basically a compressed file
<trudell> well
<loadus> extract the contents
<trudell> first download
<trudell> surgy, click here http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gtk+1.2/libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1build2_i386.deb
<loadus> and extract the contents of data.tar.gz
<trudell> and here http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gtk+1.2/libgtk1.2-common_1.2.10-18.1build2_all.deb
<trudell> then sudo dpkg --install /libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1build2_i386.deb libgtk1.2-common_1.2.10-18.1build2_all.deb
<trudell> i have theses libraries installed in my karmic and works well
<trudell> i have epsxe instaled too
<flootenkerp> Anyone here use Startup-manager?
<surgy> trudel so i can just install those libraries without extracting or anythign and it works?
<trudell> or use the sugestion of loadus, by ark
<zerq_> I installed regular ubuntu.. trying to install latest kde now.. added the souce and did aptitude update but it still says no package found when i try to install kde.. what am i missing?\
<zerq_> added the pgp key also
<trudell> if libraries be incorrectly directory, yes
<trudell> if libraries are incorrectly directory, yes
<zerq_> is the meta package not called kde anymore?
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here use Startup-manager? I need a little help.
<zerq_> i guess kubuntu-desktop works anyway
<zerq_> strange that kde doesn't
<WilliamBuell> i am new to Ubuntu, but, so far, so good
<WilliamBuell> desktop works fine in Ubuntu install, i know that
<chilli0> Hey
<chilli0> Im not sure if this is the right place ,,,
<chilli0> http://pastebin.com/d347a9ba
<trudell> hi bill, how do yu do?
<chilli0> Anyone know how to fix that error?
<chilli0> good. Im trying to install the irc plasmoid
<chilli0> But not compiling
<surgy> trudell: when i click your links it just brings up pages of cryptic symbols
<loadus> chilli0: You probably need kde4 dev packages, but I'm not sure
<surgy> ok i downloaded both debs
<surgy> i extracted both debs
<chilli0> loadus: n
<surgy> i stil lcant find libgtk-1.2.so.0
<chilli0> Whats the package name?
<surgy> i just need this 32bit library
<surgy> ..... this should be simple
<fortuna66> hi..i wanna see on Miro Internt TV some Videos
<fortuna66> but cant see anything
<fortuna66> some codecs missing
<fortuna66> anybody help me?
<flootenkerp> Does anyone here use Startup-manager? I need a little help.
<loadus> chilli0: I don't know .. hang on a bit, I'll do some searching
<chilli0> k thanks
<chilli0> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=108428
<loadus> chilli0: kdelibs5-dev
<trudell> does anyone knows about this error:
<trudell> patching file /home/trudell/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-96.43.14-pkg1/usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h
<trudell> Hunk #1 FAILED at 655.
<surgy> ok now i need libgmodule-1.2.so.0
<surgy> trudell: what package has libgmodule-1.2.so.0 ?
<loadus> chilli0: but be prepared for more errors
<surgy> where can i get libglib1.2.deb for i386 ?
<loadus> surgy: search the contents of packages here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<surgy> loadus: all im finding is libglib2
<trudell> in libglib1.2ldbl package
<trudell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libglib1.2ldbl
<zerq> ok.. installed kubuntu-desktop.. set kdm as default login manager, reboot and get kdm.. log in and all i get is a background and a terminal with no window manager..
<zerq> no menus on any mouse clicks.. what am i missing here?
<loadus> zerq: plasma-desktop?
<zerq> can't find package plasma-desktop
<loadus> type it into the terminal
<chilli0> loadus:  That worked fine.
<chilli0> loadus:  install didnt..
<chilli0> http://pastebin.com/d16d94c83 ..
<surgy> hey guys thanks a triolliondy
<surgy> it works now
<surgy> and sorry if i was rude.... you guys work miracles.... THANKS!!!! and seeya l8rs
<loadus> chilli0: this looks a bit serious: ‘Plasma’
<loadus> surgy: np
<trudell> I need nvida patch or any solution for nvidia driver 96 on 2.6.31 linux kernel (Kubuntu Karmic Koala or other)
<loadus> chilli0: that might be a codepage issue (utf-8 for compiling)
<chilli0> trudell:  Have you got the driver of nvidia website?
<trudell> alrigh surgy, i'm happy for yoou
<trudell> yes chill, but with funcionally patch
<trudell> th nv 96.43.14 dont works well in kubuntu kernel 2.6.31
<chilli0> oh im not sure o-
<zerq> got it.. apparently when you manually install kubuntu on ubuntu, kdm defaults to "no session" and you have to manually select KDE on the login menu
<harolddong> why those sneaky little...
<mlocker> Hi
<mlocker> I want to help.
<trudell> loadus, surgy ficou feliz
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<trudell> ubuntu have x-mame, i love mame
<chilli0> What just happend?
<poyntz> hi, i just installed kubuntu-desktop and the trash can now doesn't support drag/drop. please help!
<chilli0> oh netsplit xD
<poyntz> ok, basically. I still have some gnome programs installed (like nautilus). on cairo-dock it doesn't seem to matter what program I use to run trash, I still can't drag files into the dustbin
<poyntz> (i've tried konqueror and nautilus)
<jussi01> !netsplit | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<trudell> iconmefisto, are you here?
<jussi01> poyntz: what happens when you do?
<poyntz> jussi01: nothing :/
 * jussi01 can drag and drop...
<poyntz> i drag the file over to trash and it shows that small icon that indiciates i'm moving a file into the directory, then when I let go of click nothing happens
<trudell> its possible to run nvdriver with -l or -C?
<poyntz> jussi01: i drag the file over to trash and it shows that small icon that indiciates i'm moving a file into the directory, then when I let go of click nothing happens
<flootenkerp> Can anyone please help me install this usplash http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis%%20Usplash?content=111188 on my startup manager?
<flootenkerp> I'm using ubuntu 9.04
<poyntz> jussi01: bizarre. it seemed to occur following a reboot after removing gnome-panel
<flootenkerp> Help would be appreciated
<jussi01> flootenkerp: please dont double post
<jussi01> poyntz: tis weird.
<jussi01> where is this trash bin located?
<poyntz> jussi01: ey even worse. if I open an instance of konqueror in trash:/ and an instance in Documents, then try to drag a file from one to the other nothing happens. This confirms that it's not a cairo-dock issue
<poyntz> jussi01: konqueror trash:/ ?
<poyntz> jussi01: it's about the most user-friendly activity that can occur on a desktop (drag/drop), so much more user friendly than hitting "delete"
<jussi01> poyntz: Im sorry mate, I cant help you here, I dont know whats wrong tbh.
<poyntz> jussi01: and I'm too scared to do that in case I can't remove files from the trash :P
<trudell> flootnkerp
<trudell> flootnkerp, wich distro is yours?
<poyntz> jussi01: thanks anyhow
<poyntz> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<poyntz> i'll try that...
<poyntz> hahaha - apparently ~/.local/share/Trash doesn't exist...
<poyntz> oh whoop
<poyntz> whoops
<poyntz> case sensitive
<jussi01> hehe
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jussi01> :D
<trudell> flootnkerp, copy your usplash.so to /usr/lib/usplash/
<flootenkerp> I did
<flootenkerp> Then what?
<poyntz> ok. is it just me? or does KDE always ask for confirmation every time I try to drag/drop something?
<poyntz> --really dodgy unnecessary feature. that will be what's killing drag/drop for trash
<jussi01> poyntz: I think you can change the behavior, cant remember where though, let me have a lookee...
<poyntz> gosh.... sooo annoying. there's no forum reporting trash issues for kubuntu. as if I'm the only one with the problem???! all I did was install kubuntu-desktop
<poyntz> jussi01: thanks :D
<trudell> then link to /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so
<jussi01> poyntz: dolphin, settings -> general -> ask for confirmation when ( ithink thats it...) Still looking for other places where it may be
<poyntz> jussi01: i also don't understand why there's two file managers lol :P
<jussi01> poyntz: dolphin is the file manager, konqui is the web browser
<poyntz> jussi01: ah.
<poyntz> jussi01: i'd been using konqueror as the file browser lol
<poyntz> jussi01: also, that option you specified doesn't exist under my settings tab
<jussi01> under general?
<jussi01> poyntz: which version are you on?
<poyntz> jussi01: KDE 4.3.2
<jussi01> poyntz: karmic?
<poyntz> jussi01: yeh
<jussi01> poyntz: so what doesnt exist, the general category or?
<poyntz> settings -> (no general)
<poyntz> jussi01: actually. scrap that. it's in there
<jussi01> :D
<poyntz> jussi01: just not directly in the settings tab
<poyntz> jussi01: it's in dolphin preferences :)
 * jussi01 hugs poyntz
<poyntz> lol
<poyntz> jussi01: ok, opening up two instances of dolphin
<jussi01> poyntz: Im not certain it will work, but I hope :D
<poyntz> jussi01: yeh it didn't :/
<poyntz> jussi01: and killing confirmations didn't help :/
<poyntz> jussi01: well i can delete/restore which is a plus. just can't do it via drag/drop
<jussi01> poyntz: I havent time right now, but if you are aroundd later and I find something...
<poyntz> jussi01: thanks :D
<jussi01> and please let me know if you find something also
<poyntz> jussi01: def
<drykill> ive been searching all night hopefully i may get some insight in here. Im trying to find other computers on my network . Im fairly new to all this I
<drykill> n a unix like os
<drykill> also trying to access through terminal
<poyntz> jussi01: this is as close as i've got to finding others with the same issue - http://www.cairo-dock.org/bg_topic.php?t=2910. i'm starting to think it is somewhat cairo related... :/
<iconmefisto> I don't get a confirmation dialog when sending files to trash. I always have that confirmation setting in dolphin turned off as jussi01 described
<jussi01> iconmefisto: I think he means the little move or copy dialog
<poyntz> jussi01: ok. i've worked out what the problem is. it's definitely not a cairo-dock issue. the problem is that trash:/ in kde doesn't map properly onto ~/.local/share/Trash/files. In other words kubuntu essentially has two trash cans (one that supports drag/drop "~/.local/share/Trash/files" and one that doesn't "trash:/"
<jussi01> poyntz: ahh, please file a bug.
<poyntz> i'll try after lunch, brb.
<poyntz|a> jussi01: it actually really easy to fix. just point Trash to ~/.local/share/Trash/files. anyhow, i'll do the report now
<jussi01> poyntz: it may be easy, but still, needs to be done :D
<jussi01> and thanks for reporting it, doing that make a lot of difference
<iconmefisto> hmm. trash:/ (in dolphin or konqueror) and ~/.local/share/Trash/files are the same folder. they are not 2 separate trash locations
<iconmefisto> poyntz: is this an upgraded karmic or new install? is that how the trash problem arises?
<awhatley> hey guys trying to follow some directions on installing proper drivers it says tar xzf <path> what do they mean for <path>
<surgy> hello
<surgy> can someone help me get my two game pads working? i plug them in and the os does absolutely nothing
<iconmefisto> awhatley: <path> is the folder and file name. so if it's a file on your desktop, the path would be /home/your-username/Desktop/my-file
<awhatley> so when i open up terminal and i do mkdir hybrid_w1 what would the path be
<awhatley> if u dont mind
<iconmefisto> it depends what folder you're in when you do that command
<awhatley> it just says username@computername But i think i found the folder
<iconmefisto> if you're in your home folder (which is the default folder unless you change to another folder) it would create /home/your-username/hybrid_w1
<iconmefisto> so hybrid_w1 would be a folder in your home folder
<awhatley> ok now installing the driver. it says tar xzf <path>/hybrid-portsrc.tar would Path be the folder where it is or where its going to
<iconmefisto> where is hybrid-portsrc.tar  ? is it in your home folder?
<awhatley> its on my desktop apprently
<awhatley> so it would be tar xzf /home/username/desktop/hybrid-portsrc.tar
<iconmefisto> so you could change to the desktop folder first (to keep things simple) with this:   cd Desktop
<iconmefisto> case sensitive.  uppercase D
<awhatley> but the file has to go into the hybrid folder
<awhatley> should i move the file to the hybrid folder
<iconmefisto> sure
<awhatley> ok
<iconmefisto> it should extract everything according to the folder structure in the tar file
<drykill> leave
<awhatley> ok so it would be tar xzf home/user/hybrid_w1/hybrid-portsrc.tar
<iconmefisto> but it might be a bunch of files compressed without a folder structure, in which case you would have all those files in your desktop folder
<iconmefisto> yes
<awhatley> tar: home/awhatley/hybrid_w1/hybrid-portsrc.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<awhatley> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<awhatley> tar: Child returned status 2
<awhatley> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<iconmefisto> or just do this first to change to that folder:   cd hybrid_w1    and then:   tar xzf hybrid-portsrc.tar
<iconmefisto> oh that should be -xzf
<awhatley> same error
<awhatley> all im trying to do is get the right drivers for my wireless card. apparently im using realtek drivers for a broadcom device
<iconmefisto> no that's wrong, sorry
<iconmefisto> try menu > system > hardware drivers
<iconmefisto> or have you tried that already?
<awhatley> I i did that and then it switches between realtek driver and bxm or something
<iconmefisto> bcm?
<awhatley> I cant remember what it said but I used ndiswrapper and dont know what I did
<awhatley> it wont let me access my windows partition
<awhatley> ok i got into it
<iconmefisto> awhatley: try the text version of that hardware drivers tool: sudo jockey-text -l
<iconmefisto> awhatley: that will list the drivers available for your hardware
<awhatley> ok
<awhatley> kmod:wl - Broadcom STA wireless driver (Proprietary, Enabled, Not in use)
<iconmefisto> awhatley: I did this myself just yesterday. let me remember what I did for a minute
<trudell> mefisto, is it possible to downgrade kernel of karmic to jaunty kernel without problems?
<trudell> mefisto, is it possible to downgrade kernel of karmic to jaunty kernel without problems?
<awhatley> no problem
<iconmefisto> trudell: I don't think so
<trudell> dont?
<trudell> its bad
<chuckf_> I'm having an issue with grub2. I just got a new laptop today with Win7. I installed Kubuntu and shrank the windows partition. Set up the Kubuntu side of things okay. Rebooted to configure the win7. After a couple of reboots there and some updates I now cannot boot. I see the bios post, the grub2 header then the screen goes white for a few seconds and reboots.
<awhatley> its windows i tell ya
<awhatley> I tried to dual boot vista and ubuntu and windows locked the hd
<chuckf_> awhatley: I figured it was a windows thing, but would like to find a linux thing to fix it:)
<awhatley> i got a fix
<awhatley> just get rid of windows ::P
<awhatley> best fix ever
<awhatley> im tryin to convince my friends and family to switch over( although i kind of dont my customers to, then i wont be fixing computers)
<chuckf_> unfortunatly I have two reasons to keep windows. work and spouse
<awhatley> haha me 2
<maco> chuckf_: neither have to be permanent *hides*
<awhatley> thats why i bought myself a new computer and dual booted xp and linux
<awhatley> haha
<chuckf_> maco: keeping that option for a last choice
<chuckf_> plus for advocacy reasons its nice to say 'see you can keep your windows 7 along side your ubuntu
<awhatley> mefisto, any luck remembering yet?
<iconmefisto> awhatley: try this: sudo modprobe wl
<awhatley> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<iconmefisto> then this to see if it's enabled and in use: lsmod | grep wl
<awhatley> wl                   1272936  0
<awhatley> lib80211                6432  1 wl
<iconmefisto> ok seems that worked
<awhatley> its weird im connected wirelessly but i cant seem to get wireless N
<awhatley> when i do iwconfig it says 802.11g
<iconmefisto> you can try the    sudo jockey-text -l    command to see if it says "in use" now
<awhatley> still not in use
<iconmefisto> I think I turned the interface off and on again and it all started working
<iconmefisto> or maybe "disable wireless" with the knetworkmanager widget then re-enable wireless
<awhatley> i dont know how... there is no switch
<awhatley> im using rutiIt WLAN Manager
<awhatley> would the wrong drivers cause me to not be able to connect to an smtp server
<iconmefisto> awhatley: but you can get internet connection?
<awhatley> im on it right now
<awhatley> lol im just mad.. i paid for wireless N with this laptop and got a wireless N router and now its useless lol
<iconmefisto> new router too?
<awhatley> yea cuz my old one was linksys wrt54gc and it didnt have n so i went to dlink dir 615
<awhatley> which is crap but i cant afford to buy another one right now
<iconmefisto> maybe router config? I had a problem with uploads even though downloads were working fine, till I lowered the MTU in router config
<awhatley> would that fix trying to open some websites? i try to post on linuxquestions.org and sometimes it tries to download .php files
<iconmefisto> that was my first experience with wireless. so maybe I'm not the best person to ask about it
<awhatley> lol
<awhatley> but your the only one helping me
<awhatley> it just pisses me off .. sometimes i cant connect to my smtp servers and i wanna throw my computer out the window
<iconmefisto> try going to http://www.speedtest.net/ and run a test. I couldn't get it to do the upload test at all until I changed MTU
<iconmefisto> awhatley: btw, my router is also dlink
<awhatley> ive never had so many problems with a router before lol
<awhatley> linksys was so easy to setup
<awhatley> and dlink is a pain in my a@@
<awhatley> what would u suggest for MTU for dsl internet
<iconmefisto> I googled the upload problem and my router (DI 524) and someone was having similar problems, said that dsl users should change MTU from default 1500 to 1452, and it magically worked :)
<awhatley_> ok so i changed my mtu
<awhatley_> and now lets see what happens lol
<awhatley_> hmmmm mefisto i think you might have got it
<awhatley_> i was able to post np
<awhatley_> but now if my tx rate is over 54MBPS doesnt that mean im connected to N
<iconmefisto> this is the page that gave me the MTU hint: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=267991
<iconmefisto> your router config should tell you connection details like that somewhere
<awhatley_> well i know wireless g cant tx at 130 and when im downstairs i just checked in  my wlan config at my tx rate was 130
<iconmefisto> I guess dlink routers are a learning opportunity
<iconmefisto> :)
<duryodhan> hi .. Kubuntu decided to install the PAE kernel during a fresh install .. which I hate .. is there any way I can make kubuntu use the normal kernel ?
<trudell> what is PAE?
<trudell> mefisto
<poyntz> iconmefisto: 14:46 < iconmefisto> poyntz: is this an upgraded karmic or new install? is that how the trash problem arises?
<poyntz> 14:46 < iconmefisto> poyntz: is this an upgraded karmic or new install? is that how the trash problem arises?
<trudell> mepisto
<poyntz> iconmefisto: nah, it's an upgraded karmic which i added kubuntu-desktop to
<poyntz> *sorry about the double post
<poyntz> most things work very nicely
<poyntz> just not so much that
<duryodhan> trudell : server kernel
<duryodhan> I want to use the normal desktop kernel
<trudell> PAE is server kernel? and MAE is what?
<trudell> is SMP server kernel?
<trudell> who?
<trudell> me?
<trudell> me?
<trudell> me?
<FloodBotK2> trudell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trudell> i am connected, yet?
<borophyll> for some reason, desktop sharing keeps launching every time I log into KDE.  How do i stop this from happening?
<Tm_T> borophyll: do you close it when you logout / shutdown
<borophyll> yes i close it down, and it keeps coming back
<borophyll> i dont know if i accidently put it into startup somehow?
<Tm_T> borophyll: interesting, does it have "start at login" in its settings ?
<Tm_T> borophyll: that's what I'm thinking yes
<borophyll> im new at this, how do i find the start at login settings?
<Tm_T> borophyll: this desktop sharing app, is there that kind of setting in its settings
<borophyll> no, i couldnt find any
<Tm_T> hmm
<borophyll> ive never used or have any intention to use desktop sharing, so god knows how it happened
<Tm_T> open Konsole and do this: "ls -a ~/.config/autostart/"
<borophyll> nothing in there
<Tm_T> borophyll: nothing at all? only dots?
<borophyll> yup
<borophyll> i think its krfb (the program)
<borophyll> its in the system tray if that helps
<Tm_T> borophyll: then it's running (:
<bradpitt> hi, i get error everytime i reboot the computer, since the error is right after bios i record the video.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eF_QCCaIBPk . thank you before
<Tm_T> borophyll: you should close it from systray (too) to really close it
<borophyll> ok, so maybe if I kill it properly, maybe it wont reappear?
<Tm_T> borophyll: just rightclick on it, it should offer quit
<borophyll> ok ill be right back, im going to log out and see if it comes back
<Tm_T> borophyll: good luck (:
<borophyll> nah, it still comes up
<Tm_T> borophyll: see what is in ~/.kde/Autostart/ then
<borophyll> nothing as well
<Tm_T> hmmm
<Tm_T> borophyll: ok, do "ps aux | grep -i krfb"
<borophyll> only the grep process was listed, nothing else
<Tm_T> hmm, so it's not running there I guess
<Tm_T> weird, really weird
<borophyll> yeah im stumped
<borophyll> there is no other startup dirs?
<Tm_T> well, systemwide then
<Tm_T> borophyll: /etc/xdg/autostart/
<borophyll> I get jockey-kde.desktop and update-notifier-kde.desktop
<Tm_T> borophyll: neither of those matters in this, hmmm
<Tm_T> borophyll: then there's /usr/share/autostart/
<volodya> hi
<borophyll> kabcdistlistupdater.desktop             krunner.desktop
<borophyll> kblueplugd.desktop                      kwrited-autostart.desktop
<borophyll> kde4-knetworkmanager-autostart.desktop  nepomukserver.desktop
<borophyll> klipper.desktop                         plasma.desktop
<borophyll> kmix_autostart.desktop                  plasma-desktop.desktop
<FloodBotK2> borophyll: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<borophyll> konqy_preload.desktop                   printer-applet.desktop
<volodya> it seems that in 9.10, kwin no longer raises application windows in the cases where they used to be raised before
<volodya> e.g. emacs uses to pop up when I do 'emacsclient whatever' in the terminal, and now it does not
<volodya> is this a known bug, or configuation change?
<borophyll> krunner.desktop
<borophyll> kwrited-autostart.desktop
<borophyll> nepomukserver
<borophyll> plasma
<borophyll> plasma-desktop
<borophyll> printer-applet
<borophyll> restore_kmix_volumes
<Tm_T> borophyll: please don't flood
<borophyll> doesnt seem to be anything in there
<borophyll> i didnt, i just pasted dir listing
<Tm_T> borophyll: then I'm out of ideas
<Tm_T> borophyll: that's flooding when there's more than 3 lines (:
<borophyll> is there any way to paste stuff in without typing manually?
<Tm_T> borophyll: select and paste
<Tm_T> borophyll: and we recommend to use pastebin, like http://paste.ubuntu.com
<borophyll> thats what I did, but it floods!
<Tm_T> borophyll: yes, use pastebin (:
<borophyll> not sure what that is, but anyway thanks for you help
<Tm_T> borophyll: see url I mentioned above
<borophyll> ok
<Tm_T> borophyll: you paste large texts into it, submit, and then paste the url here so we can see that large text without flooding in channel
<Tm_T> neat technique indeed (:
<Tm_T> borophyll: anyway, I'm out of ideas here
<borophyll> thats ok
<borophyll> Tm_T: I foud a workaround for my problem
<Tm_T> yes?
<borophyll> deleted the ~/.kde/share/config/krfbrc file
<borophyll> and now its gone
<Tm_T> borophyll: ah, so there was some "start at login" setting then, weird
<borophyll> found a post on kubuntu forums that had same problem as myself
<borophyll> and thats how they fixed it
<borophyll> I tried to make it happen again by openign krfb, but now it never reappears so *shrug*
<borophyll> anyway thanks for your help, cya
<WilliamBuell> I am a beginner who just did a very simple brute force solution usind SED command to take an IRC log and strip out everything except actual conversation
<WilliamBuell> i wanted to see if I could do it, and also, to learn more aboue SED command
<Peace-> WilliamBuell: :) #sed
<WilliamBuell> aha, will that give me more info on sed?
<Peace-> WilliamBuell: i have used that channell to learn :)
<mauri> where are stored the files description for the icon on the desktop?
<humphree> W00 at successful install on my netbook!
<Peace-> :)
<emerald_> evening all
<aftertaf> hello : i need help diagnosing a potential dns resolution issue. slowness with Bind on local network for local and net resolution
<mauri> it seems to be a bug in splash screen "get new theme"
<^V^> Hi, I'm having some issues with suspend on closing the laptop lid. Suspend works fine if triggered via menu option. acpi_listen does not output anything ...
<^V^> Laptop is Dell Studio 1555
<^V^> The state in /proc/acpi/button/LID01/ is correctly updated
<^V^> Is there anything else I can try to narrow down the issue?
<^V^> Oh yeah, this is on Karmic BTW
<varexnet32> hello
<varexnet32> is someone in here
<yogesh> hi
<WilliamBuell> hello
<yogesh> whats going on
<WilliamBuell> not much it is 5:30am here in new york city
<yogesh> i m getting a prob: a video show that it will play only on WIN Med Player
<yogesh> what to do
<^V^> yogesh: which player are you using?
<yogesh> hi
<yogesh> Totem Movie Player 2.22.1
<yogesh> VLC med pl
<^V^> It doesn't play at all or do you get at least audio/video?
<BlouBlou> wich programm does kubuntu uses for update system?
<BlouBlou> I have ubuntu, but I'll change to kubuntu and I don't know
<^V^> yogesh: give MPlayer a go
<^V^> If it doesn't work, try following the guide here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-mplayer-and-multimedia-codecs-libdvdcss2w32codecsw64codecs-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<Rondell> IS6p9iuT7iL0stLExTSRykJ5Jge3DflDrPXL5zPknYeDNQQJQJrWY0LAVX39OrrY
<Rondell> 1nkFRSoPXRqutl8GJFOw7ptfa1N8ZDZhpxjje24xIxBOdkzmHROCTu3loHwA0YLi
<Rondell> 4Rb4WYpk0NRNefqoeIBquUbSbFV6P0r16zRcDrbxIguDxHngMP9Z3dAZUTLDVi7I
<Rondell> uXNpKjaZ8ZNmNlB4zab5tI7m0GIVURJeBFWEormO8PAZhldslp1AsTWZQagSKuzQ
<Rondell> CT3P3wv8vJ9cYO1SYKhko3JFFAMAqFuMul53lbZCK4cZSDUQrV9mtq9ykNeKnx6U
<FloodBotK1> Rondell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rondell> ttns8QyyGAUdsDTiqykIgiPiAKT0n2pBMoQkdwBYmo9b7redHXxPCPKHsoBUKth9
<chimp-champ> Hi, I have set my menu back to the system setting but now the wine menu is removed as well.
<chimp-champ> So, is there any menu-config file?
<Rondell> chimp-champ Claw6 Rondell harolddong awidegreen gigasoft Quintasan chaitu BlouBlou yogesh MadAGu simion314 gorgonzola
<Rondell> kiraitachi PolitikerNEU luukje schmidtm cdpuk ^V^ taikun bambule Cybertinus fale_ aftertaf TheKro protocow pavelludiq
<Rondell> njathan zippy odysseas deprecated hoergen Salze_ login_ jo123_ piko stoffel demytry tavi rork volodya zafko jhunold
<Rondell> Weasel[DK] bazhang eragon63 marcel sgrover wrgb hrna Tecmi Nakkel Tm_T tl nacer JakeSays kadoban_ nixternal schestowitz
<Rondell> hax task_struct zeltak spawn57 user_ Joschi Ev0luti0n_ doleyb amgarching chuckf_ ewoerner_ JJman steveire_ mgagne
<FloodBotK1> Rondell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rondell> hibliss crayfish [vali] eean jgoss noaXess deci iNiku_ Riddell dwidmann_ jkumar Dmagick_ thefish CyberSix comfanter_
<PolitikerNEU> :-(
<bazhang> !ops | Rondell
<ubottu> Rondell: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<Quintasan> da heck?
<kiraitachi> whats up?
<fale_> what's up?
<kiraitachi> it seems u can only use this channel in emergencies
<Quintasan> nah, that Rondell was just spamming :.
<Quintasan> :/
<kiraitachi> not sure thoug...im a noob at this irc shit....
<kiraitachi> XD
<kiraitachi> ok...
<Quintasan> gah, this is support channel, chat is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<chimp-champ> Is there any menu-config backup file?
<kiraitachi> backup file??? i think in kubuntu u have to install it first...
<kiraitachi> in linux mint comes already but in kubuntu u got to get one....try up looking i packages?
<chimp-champ> I mean of there is any backup of my KMenu
<kiraitachi> well....anyone knows how the fuck to add an irc to quassel?
<chimp-champ> e.g. from my last session
<Tm_T> kiraitachi: please no cursing
<kiraitachi> sorry...XD
<Tm_T> chimp-champ: no I don't think there's any automatic backups
<kiraitachi> but what u want to do?
<Tm_T> kiraitachi: what you mean by "add an irc to quassel" ?
<Tm_T> kiraitachi: you want to join other channels?
<chimp-champ> Tm_T: I mean just of the entrys in my menu
<Tm_T> chimp-champ: hmm, what you mean?
<kiraitachi> i mean like 4 example there is this link http://www.hackforums.net/index.php
<kiraitachi> and in that page u can see irc
<kiraitachi> u would like to add that irc to the quassel chat
<kiraitachi> how i do that?
<kiraitachi> i know that i can go to file then networks and add but what should i writte on the add line?
<chimp-champ> Tm_T: I mean if there is an kde backup of my menu entrys
<Tm_T> kiraitachi: if you are joining channel, just add channel name, if irc network, then server address you want to add
<kiraitachi> chimp-champ u can try to clik with the mouse the right button and choose menu editor to make changes...thats all i know
<chimp-champ> eg if my menu had 3 entrys (firefox, dolphin, system settings) but i'd remove them - so i need a backup of my menu entrys
<kiraitachi> Tm_T and how would u do it if u want to add the irc of taht page?
<kiraitachi> cause i really dont know if its a server what im adding or a channel...lol
<jedda> noob looking to know is python better than perl??
<jedda> thinking perl seems like the better of the 2??
<kiraitachi> got no idea...
<kiraitachi> XD
<jedda> tty
<noaXess> good morning all
<noaXess> i have trouble with my sound...
<noaXess> if i try the test sound in system settings /multimedia it starts but i hear the output just after 2-3 secs later.. so the begining of the sound i can't hear it
<noaXess> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<noaXess> shoud the pulseaudio server be installed?
<noaXess> in multimedia i see a pulseaudio output device, but no pulseaudio server is installed.. ?!
<Mamarok> noanot if you use KDE only
<Mamarok> oops, joust miised him :(
<gigasoft> how to install kde 4.3 via terminal ?
<tsimpson> gigasoft: see the link in the topic
<gigasoft> what link
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3    <--- gigasoft
<bazhang> KDE 4.3.3 for Karmic in the backports:   gigasoft
<kiraitachi> hi plz someone help me on how to know what port is one irc server i want to add!!!
<kiraitachi> plz!
<kiraitachi> XE
<gigasoft> thanks :)
<kiraitachi> anyone plz help me..its really easy...
<kiraitachi> but i cant do it..dammit..
<rork> kiraitachi: search the web for the server's website, connection info should be on the page
<kiraitachi> i found the link
<kiraitachi> for the server not the port connection
<rork> it's probably the default port then
<kiraitachi> no i already tryed...
<kiraitachi> its not 6667
<bazhang> gigasoft, please keep it in channel; did you read the actual link?
<kiraitachi> can u check it out and thell me plz how u did it?
<gigasoft> i reading
<rork> kiraitachi: which irc server do you want to add?
<kiraitachi> rork: this is the link  at the top appears irc http://www.hackforums.net/
<bazhang> kiraitachi, please take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<kiraitachi> y?  bazhang? i cant ask it here? ik its offtopic but is the chat over here only is special cases?
<bazhang> kiraitachi, is this related to kubuntu support? try also in #freenode
<kiraitachi> well this is related to quassel adding servers without know were is the port or how to find it so idk where i should put it cause after all quassel comes with kubuntu so should be in support?
<bazhang> gigasoft, no PM please
<gigasoft> ok
<gigasoft> is there ...
<tsimpson> kiraitachi: it's not quassel that you want support with, it's that irc server
<tsimpson> kiraitachi: and port 6667 seems to work fine
<loadus> I'm having a bit of problems with my display font DPI value. I've set it to 96, but some programs ignore it, like fontforge or Google Earth. Any locations for that value that I should look for?
<Tm_T> loadus: where you have set the dpi?
<loadus> System Settings > Appearance > Fonts
<loadus> the fontsize in fontforge is unreadable, about two pixels in height
<Tm_T> loadus: it's likely that not all apps follow that setting, you have to find a way to set dpi for X entirely
<loadus> same in Google Earth, but the font in the 3D window is ok
<loadus> aye, can't find a location where to look for that value - setting it in xorg.conf doesn't work : /
<loadus> well, I'll keep searching, thx anyways ^^
<Tm_T> loadus: ye, unfortunately there's plenty of applications that like to count dpi itself and/or hardcode it and ignore all settings entirely
<loadus> I was a bit afraid of that ..
<Tm_T> loadus: for example GNOME is known to ignore detected DPI entirely (I think it still does)
<loadus> one way for me to circle around it is to use Virtualbox with kubuntu and use those programs there, but it's a bit slow. :D
<Tm_T> loadus: I recommend to ask in those applications help forums and channels
<Tm_T> they hopefully know how to work out the issue
<wernerl> Hello people :)
<wernerl> anybody alive here? I need some help..
<denggek> jancok
<wernerl> I'm trying to make a copy of my data partition. I mounted a shared folder on my laptop through samba. After I copy all data he only creates the folders on my laptop.. :S No files are copied
<bazhang> wernerl, using which app
<wernerl> Dolphin. Doing a copy paste. In dolphin I clicked on Network -> samba shares -> workgroup -> wernel-laptop and then I pasted all data
<wernerl> He created the folders, and then I got this error: The file or folder smb://WernerL@wernerl-laptop/tmp-backup/Music/Childen Of Bodom/Are You Dead Yet %3F does not exist.
<wernerl> my laptop is running vista btw. My pc is kubuntu9.10
<chilli0> Hi , does anyone know of a program that will auto sort my music?
<chilli0> I have 8-9 gigs of songs that are all unsorted , and many duplicates.
<chilli0> Is there any programs that will sort them into artist or what ever?
<loadus> chilli0: Amarok?
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> I have a problem with UUID after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10
<ubuntu> help me please!
<chilli0> loadus:  I can't understand amarok , but does that sort the files?
<chilli0> ubuntu , try #ubuntu
<bazhang> ubuntu, what problem please clarify
<chilli0> bazhang:  Make sure hes using kubuntu
<loadus> chilli0, it creates a complete list of all tracks in the specified media folders, sorted by artist/album/track/filename etc
<bazhang> !blkid | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ubuntu> problem is about initramfs
<chilli0> loadus: O= sounds good. So how can i do that?
<ubuntu> UUID in fstab is the same of grub
<loadus> chilli0, fire up Amarok, go to Settings > Collection > and select the folders, where you have the tracks
<ubuntu> I have already seen blkid but I don't know how to solve
<loadus> chilli0: and let Amarok read the whole library - it might take a while, reading from ID tags is a bit tedious
<ubuntu> I have modify grub at boot with "e" and I have substituted UUID with /dev/sdb6 (that is my root, not my /boot)
<ubuntu> but nothing
<chilli0> loadus:  So it will make a whole new directory?
<ubuntu> now I have mounted in live my distro and I do upgrade ...but I have an error... (can I past it here?)
<loadus> chilli0: Amarok won't create any directory, it only creates a library list, like WinAmp or similar
<bazhang> ubuntu, paste.ubuntu.com
<chilli0> loadus:  So it wont sort my files?
 * chilli0 doesnt want to use amarok
<loadus> chilli0: Physically, no.
<chilli0> ah
<chilli0> sad face
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325310/
<ubuntu> nobody knows?
<bazhang> ubuntu, what are you trying to accomplish? and are you root? please paste.ubuntu.com the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<chilli0> loadus:  lols
<chilli0> There is a sort files in there
<chilli0> Thanks for kinda showing me xD
<loadus> chilli0: hehe, np
<ubuntu> this is my source.list http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325314/
<bazhang> ubuntu, did you enable the root account?
<ubuntu> I have mounted my distro in live in this way http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325315/
<ubuntu> bazhang what do you think about?
<chilli0> loadus:  Not quite haha , its weird and not working.
<loadus> chilli0: I'm pretty sure there is a tag library software out there, that re-organizes files physically .. never seen one though
<bazhang> ubuntu, you get busybox prompt when trying to boot and have now chrooted into via live cd to try and repair permissions and or mount disks? is that about right?
<chilli0> loadus:  I might have to make one.
<loadus> chilli0, always sorted my mp3's by hand when saving
<chilli0> yeh , I get albums from mates , usbs and external hard drives
<chilli0> all unsorted xD
<Mamarok> loadus: have a look at kid3
<ubuntu_> bazhang what you have said  is right
<ubuntu> yes
<comance67> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<werner_> hello
<comance67> \list
<ubuntu_> error after boot is similar to http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325321/
<denggek> server
<andy> hi everyone
<andy> me new ubuntu user
<charlie-jayne> is anyone in here a Ktorrent guru?
<charlie-jayne> I need help setting up rss feeds
<Claw6> hello im running compiz an any way some programms (kmail and dolphin) have no decoration
<Claw6> im using kwin not emerald
<Guest94627> how to have desktop cube?
<Guest94627> i enabled it
<Guest94627> but its not working
<charlie-jayne> Guest94627: make sure you have 4 desktop spaces
<Guest94627> my wobbly windows dont work either
<Guest94627> is it because im using ubuntu in virtual machine
<charlie-jayne> Guest94627: it probably is
<Guest94627> o man
<InforMed> Hi! I'm unable to suspend Kubuntu Karmic after install pulseaudio! Can someone help-me?
<reinaldo> I used to transfer file from my cell phone to my computer through bluetooth using kbluetooth. But after upgrading to Karmic koala it isn't working. Has someone some clue?
<chilli0> Hi
<chilli0> i just somehow removed abut 10 gig of music
<chilli0> with amrok , i was trying to sort the files and i dont ahve back up
<chilli0> And there not in my recycling bin
<chilli0> anyway i can restore my computer back 1h?
<loadus> chilli0: how exactly did you remove the files?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<chilli0> loadus:  No clue..
<chilli0> They just were there , they they wernd
<chilli0> wernt
<loadus> chilli0: Achievement Unlocked: Bork your audiolibrary
<chilli0> :P
<loadus> have you searched
<loadus> if the files are just moved
<wernerl> Nobody knows an answer to my question? :( I asked here a few hours ago and on the forums no-one answers either.. :(
<chilli0> yeh there gone loadus
<loadus> chilli0: damn
<loadus> chilli0: google for a file restore software
<loadus> chilli0: the files are still there somewhere, unless the system did a super-secure-absolute-wipe-kill-all -delete
<ubuntu_> Hi! can anybody help me to solve initramfs problem
<ubuntu_> what can I do?
<ubuntu_> my problem is after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 at boot I have:  - Boot args (cat /proc/cmdline)
<ubuntu_>   - Check rootdelay= (did the system wait long enough?)
<ubuntu_>   - Check root= (did the system wait for the right device?)
<ubuntu_>  - Missing modules (cat /proc/modules; ls /dev)
<ubuntu_> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/59e408d8-acf8-41ac-8b4a-fce7c8a4e039 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<ubuntu_> BusyBox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu7) built-in shell (ashj)
<ubuntu_> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<ubuntu_> (initramfs)_
<chilli0> loadus:  Im doing another seach for one file that i remeber the name of
<Azzmodan> How do i disable the screensaver in kubutu? I already disabled the powersaving setting under system settings -> desktop -> powre control
<chilli0> through the whole file system
<trudell> hi chill
<chilli0> brb
<trudell> hi loadus
<loadus> hi trudell
<trudell> surgy ficou feliz hein!
<apo> good day
<apo> i've got a  problem with my x-server starting up
<trudell> many older libraries can be used that way
<apo> am i right here for help? :)
<trudell> apo, have do you tried t fix x-server?
<apo> it's a quite strange problem.. x seems to try to start 2 times at boot
<apo> first time it crashes with the msg that no grpahics etc could be configured
<apo> i have to press esc a few times to quit all msgs
<apo> then it restarts again, successfully
<apo> nvidia driver
<trudell> loadus, the kubuntu developers must to do package to solve theses problems, including older libraries as legacy
<trudell> oh
<apo> i already tried to use "nv" drivers
<apo> nothing changed
<loadus> trudell: well, you have to speak to the developers, or start a thread about it in the kubuntuforums, if you feel that way
<trudell> the problem is th 3g graphic drivers from ubuntu
<trudell> you will need to uninstall it
<BluesKaj> apo, which grfx card ?
<trudell> yeah, have any development channel that i can go in irc?
<apo> nvidia 8400m
<trudell> kubuntu development
<trudell> reboot
<trudell> then choose safe mode in grub
<trudell> then try fo fix X server
<apo> this option "fix x" disappeared some time ago i think
<apo> perhaps its back
<trudell> "TRY TO FIX HTE X SERVER"
<apo> what would be thecommand to run from console?
<trudell> desapeared?
<apo> yeah, its gone ;)
<apo> only "root console" "netroot" etc
<apo> resume..
<BluesKaj> trudell, try #ubuntu-devel
<trudell> loadus, do you had heard about it?
<kaddi> hi, I'm trying to install the flash-beta from adobe and it asks me to enter the installation path of mozilla.. but when I enter /usr/lib/mozilla it replies "WARNING: PLease enter a valid installation path.". Where is mozilla installed if not in /usr/lib/mozilla?
<trudell> thx blueskaj
<BluesKaj> apo ,  fix X server , how are you trying to ?
<trudell> mplayer need some modification for brazillian peoples too
<trudell> i recompiled the mplayer for me
<apo> first i tried to "repair" xorg conf manually. but that is not the problem i think, cause x starts.. but it seems to be launched with wrong configs some time at startup.
<ubuntu_> here there are my boot information http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325384/ please help me! I don't know how to solve :(
<apo> after that "fail start" it starts without any problems with my xorg.conf
<kaddi> I checked and the folder /usr/lib/mozilla exists and contains the plugin folder in wich flash currently is installed
<trudell> well. go to envy-ng and uninstall nv drivers
<apo> even the nvidia driver is not loaded at first try
<apo> ok
<trudell> or go to synaptic and uninstall all nvdrivers
<apo> i did
<apo> shall i restart with vesa?
<Azzmodan> How do i disable the screensaver in kubutu? I already disabled the powersaving setting under system settings -> desktop -> powre control but its still blanking out after some time
<BluesKaj> apo, in order to install the proper nvidia driver you must remove the the existing one first , then stop X and install the nvidia-glx-185 ..read this http://pastebin.ca/1682309
<trudell> no
<trudell> [left the driver of xorg
<trudell> nv-xorg
<trudell> uninstalll all nvidia drivers non-free
<MelisU> Hello. Dolphin is not refreshing directories. I have to press F5 everytime something changes. Anybody know this problem?
<apo> i uninstalled everfy non-free now
<apo> shall i coninuewith your pasted steps?
<gms> hey, where is the right place to look if suspend on lid does not work in 9.10 - acpid, udev, devkit or hald?!?
<BluesKaj> apo, yes
<gms> i mean 'suspend to ram on lid closed'
<apo> ok, bbl. thanks
<trudell> blueskaj, the developers are'nt listening
<trudell> they dont care
<BluesKaj> trudell, they may not be a support channel
<sayaches> hi all
<trudell> well, at least heard
<BluesKaj> yeah trudell , the channel intro message says they aren't a support chat ..sorry :(
<ubuntu_> help meeeeeeeeee :'(
<BluesKaj> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu_> I am desperate
<ubuntu_> how to solve initramfs problem after upgrading
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> kernel panic?
<ubuntu_> from 9.04 to 9.10
<ubuntu_> no
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325388/
<ubuntu_> this!
<Peace-> ubuntu_: mmm upgrading form 9.04 to 9.10 has fucked a lots of person
<ubuntu_> this are my boot info http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325384/
<ubuntu_> I know it! damned!
<tsimpson> !language | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Peace-> tsimpson: omg....
<ubuntu_> peace help me!
<trudell> wha tproblem ubuntu
<ubuntu_> after boot,  UUID doesn't exist
<ubuntu_> this is what I see http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325388/
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: do you have a live CD?
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> now I am on it
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: ok, what's in /dev/disk/by-uuid/ now?
<sayaches> it may be a stupid question but, does anyone know a french channel for trouble on kunbuntu ? (y'a pas quelqu'un qui connais un chan français pour les soucis sous kubuntu ?)
<Azzmodan> #kubtunu-fr ?
<Peace-> !fr | sayaches
<ubottu> sayaches: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<sayaches> thx ^^"
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ubuntu_> 0233194a-df26-4381-9513-f8610050ac3b  0e34ab9b-9773-4bad-b303-028577402d95  141404777A191155  62927CA3927C7CFB  88ff1bac-859a-4557-a002-55d581f5cd8e  8be3940b-86c1-4d98-8ce3-e0f4fbd3658e  e755802a-0451-4b4b-a630-92a018b51afa
<apo-lap> re, nothing changed but i saw ss. i had a forced disk check at 1. startup. due to the  delayed start x started perfectly at first try
<apo-lap> i really think that x is started too early perhaps due to the new upstart?
<apo-lap> i used every alpha since jaunty.. it's a many times upgrade system..
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: ok, so the UUID of the disk/partition has changed somehow. you need to mount the root of the installed system and edit the /etc/fstab from there
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: if you know the device name, you can get the UUID from "sudo blkid"
<apo-lap> x won't load the specified graphicsdriver at first try. so i think it does not use my xorg.conf or the nvidia drivers are not loaded at all so early in startupprogress
<ubuntu_> tsimpson, here there are all my boot info http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325384/
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: so /dev/sdb6 is your root partition?
<ubuntu_> tsimpson, root in grub and root in fstab have the same UUID
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> while my /boot in sdb5
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: you need to mount /dev/sdb6 and edit the fstab there, make sure all the UUIDs match what blkid gives
<BluesKaj> apo-lap, you have to edit xorg.conf or delete it , then drop to a TTY (ctrl+alt+f1) run, sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ubuntu_> tsimpson, now I will see you my root fstab
<BluesKaj> apo-lap, then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to your desktop
<apo-lap> i already did. and x does work.. but not "so early" in startup progress. i'm right here chatting with you per konverstaion ;)
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: can you also pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" too
<apo-lap> but i'll try again
<ubuntu_> tsimpson, http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325401/
<apo-lap> ok, i rm and configured it again
<BluesKaj> apo-lap, reboot
<apo-lap> i'll give it a try, brb
<D-coy> joesu...
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: and you have "root=UUID=8be3940b-86c1-4d98-8ce3-e0f4fbd3658e" in grubs menu.lst?
<ubuntu_> yes...now I'll show you it
<chilli0> Back
<apo> unfortunately nochting changed
<ubuntu_> tsimpson, http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325403/
<ubuntu_> tsimpson, I have tried even root=/dev/sdb6 but nothing
<trudell> hi chill
<trudell> its chill or chilli?
<apo> where is x or kdm started in kamic?
<trudell> chilli dish?
<BluesKaj> apo then it's not your drivers or your xorg.conf , there's something your boot process that's causing it
<chilli0> trudell:  its chillli0
<chilli0> My real name isn't thoe.
<trudell> apo --> service kdm start
<apo> yep, i think so too
<BluesKaj> apo , you didn't start kdm ?
<trudell> spell to me
<BluesKaj> apo, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<apo> ? i just turn on my notebook. after some time (shot time after the blue progressbar of usplash disappears) x *tries* to start and tells me a few things
<apo> i cancel all msgs
<apo> i'm thrown back to the starting log
<apo> and about 5 secs later x starts automatically
<apo> and it works
<apo> i just have to kill these error msgs in time
<trudell> try to reinstall kdm
<trudell> are you using kubuntu?
<apo> otherwise x will not start without me starting kdm or strtx
<apo> yes
<trudell> well
<wrgb> does anyone know of a simple, easy to use, preferably flat-file database program that works with KDE?
<trudell> reinstall kubuntu-base from repository
<ubuntu_> tsimpson, nothing? It is a strange problem, is it true?
<trudell> your problem was a nvidia driver configuration
<trudell> if you ever installed by nvidia.com driver
<apo> yes
<apo> few monhs ago
<trudell> uninstall it completly
<apo> i think idid..
<apo> it worked for half a year
<trudell> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-numberofverion.run --unintall
<apo> ok
<apo> can i download some new driver just to use uninstall?
<trudell> not
<BluesKaj> trudell, he already installed the right version for his card
<apo> or do i have to use the correct version?
<trudell> only what you had used
<apo> i dont know which it was..
<trudell> hummm
<apo> oh wait
<trudell> its a problem
<apo> there is an old file here..
<apo> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run
<trudell> use one near version
<trudell> yes
<apo> ok, i switch of kdm and use that uninstall
<trudell> use this file to uninstll
<apo> what todo next?
<apo> *off
<BluesKaj> apo in order to run the correct driver you need to uninstall any previous versions , since they were the default and will ignore any others installed afterwards
<trudell> ctrl+alt+f1 then sh ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run --uninstall
<apo> they are all uninstalled per synaptic
<apo> im runnign only 185
<trudell> you will need unintall by archive NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-185.18.14-pkg2.run too
<apo> shall i uninstall 185 now too?
<trudell> uninstall alll
<apo> ok
<trudell> all of these have bugs in kubuntu
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: I can't see where it's picking up that UUID from
<trudell> kubuntu kernels are a grabbag
<apo> pf.. which one shall i use?^^
<trudell> kubuntu kernel sucks
<trudell> try to use a kernel from debian repositories
<Tm_T> trudell: stop
<BluesKaj> trudell, not true the glx-185 is bug free
<trudell> or change your distro do fedora os slackware
<Tm_T> trudell: stop now
<apo> ..
<trudell> nvidia and ati cards runs in others distribution
<ubuntu_> tsimpson, I don't know...even with root=/dev/sdb6 doesn't work
<trudell> and have several bugs in kubuntu since hardy
<Tm_T> trudell: and works in *buntu too
<BluesKaj> trudell, stop trolling!
<ubuntu_> tsimpson, what can I do?
<trudell> not trolling
<trudell> see the lauchpad
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- he's been here trolling since yesterday
<trudell> since hardy
<Tm_T> trudell: this is also totally wrong place for this
<BluesKaj> !ops | trudell
<ubottu> trudell: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<trudell> its a long time, dont you think?
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I'm here
<Tm_T> trudell: last time, stop
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: try mounting the root somewhere and mount /boot in there, then chroot in and run "update-initramfs", maybe reinstall grub? other than that I really don't know how to help.
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: have you tried the forums?
<tsimpson> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<trudell> what matter
<BluesKaj> kick thre SOB , Tm_T , he's deliberately giving bad advice
<trudell> im trying yto help apo
<maco> trudell: there are drivers packaged for *buntu. please stop telling users to do the wrong theing
<trudell> apo learn it
<maco> *thing
<trudell> kubuntu and 3D graphic cards never runs together
<wrgb> does anyone know of a simple, easy to use, preferably flat-file database program that works with KDE?
<apo> it worked liek a charm for years now
<apo> thanks to all the ohters for your support
<maco> well that one'd be a lie...3D works fine :P
<BluesKaj> yup
<apo> it even NOW works fine
<apo> it is just x starting too ealry
<maco> BluesKaj: there were already like 3 ops sitting right here when you called that
<apo> due to what ever
<Tm_T> wrgb: hmm, for example sqlite or mysqle ?
<maco> apo: X starts earlier in karmic to speed up boot. are you saying this causes issues on your hardware?
<Dragnslcr> wrgb- do you mean a GUI program to a specific database, or an entire database system?
<apo> yes
<joel>  sdf
<apo> it seems to not use the right settings at *first* start
<ubuntu_> tsimpson, to reinstall grub I do update-grub, is it true?
<apo> i cancel all error msgs, wait 5 secs, and x starts all over fine :)
<tsimpson> ubuntu_: there is a guide on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<apo> i'm just pressing esc about 3 times
<apo> the error msgs quit and i'm thron back to startup log
<apo> but i do have to hit esc's in time
<apo> otherwise x won't start on its own
<apo> i then have to login to tty and startx/kdm manually
<apo> that works fine evry time
<maco> apo: can you file a bug "ubuntu-bug xorg"?
<ubuntu_> tsimpson: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/325417/ all is it ok?
<maco> (i hope xorg is the right thing to put in there...)
<BluesKaj> apo,, well at least you can boot into kubuntu.. is glxgears working ok?  , and , glxinfo | grep direct ?
<ubuntu_> tsimpson: I have tried all forums help, but nothing
<apo> right now i have unisnatlled everything grpahic related due to your advise ;)
<tsimpson> the outpul looks good
<apo> but yes, i'm able to play 3d games on native or wine.
<apo> i'll try to uninstall a graphic driver i used few months ago correctly
<apo> i'll be bakc in a few minutes
<BluesKaj> apo, so you installed nvidia-glx-185
<apo> if it does not work i will report  in again
<apo> yes
<apo> per envy-qt
<BluesKaj> !envy | apo
<ubottu> apo: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<ubuntu_> tsimpson: I restart ... I hope to solve it.. asap
<apo> now its uninstalled..
<BluesKaj> apo, what's uninstalled ?
<apo> everything graphic related (i hope :/ )
<BluesKaj> everything ?
<wrgb> Tm_T: how easy are they to use?
<apo> nvidia-graphic
<wrgb> Dragnslcr: entire database system
<Tm_T> wrgb: I have no idea about easyness, sorry
<BluesKaj> except nvidia-glx-185 , apo , right
<Dragnslcr> wrgb- if you want something simple and standalone, definitely go with SQLite
<wrgb> Tm_T: ok, thaks i'll try them and see
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<apo> thats unsintalled *right now* too, cause you told me to do so half an hour ago. i did not restart since then
<apo> i could reinstall it now
<wrgb> Dragnslcr: ok, thanks, i'll give it a try
<Dragnslcr> wrgb- SQLite doesn't have any kind of server like MySQL or Postgres, it's just a single file for a database and the libraries to use it
<wrgb> Dragnslcr: does it have a gui?
<Tm_T> apo: I think you need to reboot, then try to install nvidia-glx-185 from repositories (or which version you are needing anyway)
<Dragnslcr> There are GUI programs for it, yeah
<apo> ok
<wrgb> Dragnslcr: ok, i'll look into it
<apo> the troll told me to --uninstall an older nvidia.com driver
<BluesKaj> apo , you nedd to read everything , not parts ...I told you to install nvidia-glx-185 after uninstalling the previous driver
<apo> it sayslibglx.so is not a symbolic link
<apo> sry, then the troll told me to uninstall everything. :/
<apo> i gonna get it back
<BluesKaj> apo, just a sec wait
<apo> ok
<BluesKaj> apo, in the terminal:glxinfo | grep direct
<apo> mesa-utils are not installed atm
<apo> i installed them:
<apo> direct rendering: Yes
<apo>     GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_direct_state_access,
<BluesKaj> ok. then you are fine , apo
<markus> localtime(). i have a hard time trying to get wlan working. hardware is working, i can see the network in the scan and i can try to connect but when it prompts me for a password and i enter the correct one it refuses to connect.
<markus> the same password works using win xp.
<markus> iwconfig says it requires TKIP which i cannot find in the knetwork manager. could that be the problem?
<kiraitachi> hi
<kiraitachi> anyone there?
<markus> no
<Tm_T> kiraitachi: couple hundred only
<kiraitachi> haha ok cool...ammm a quick question
<kiraitachi> what video converter do yo recomend me?
<kiraitachi> like shit...i was using ffwin converter and it suks for psp....so any else?
<bazhang> language kiraitachi
<kiraitachi> oh...common ....XD
<kiraitachi> give me a brake...oh well so what? what do you recommend me?
<apo> BluesKaj: any more suggestions except filing a bug report like T m _ T said?
<BluesKaj> apo,  your boot loader / grub file might need editing if you are getting boot errors
<kiraitachi> ok...no one answers...awesome..
<Tm_T> !patience | kiraitachi
<ubottu> kiraitachi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<maco> video converter?
<maco> like re-encoding?
<apo> mh, it is not a boot error but a windowed-error msg of X
<maco> ffmpeg (command line) is common
<Urrghs> hi;  trying to use 2 monitors....so far they unfortunately show the same ....anyone an idea?
<kiraitachi> a video converter dude easy simple..that supports  formats thats all...cause when i use winff sucks on changing to psp format...gives errors.
<BluesKaj> kiraitachi perhaps if you gave us more detail , we could help , but using demanding languge won't help you eithere
<bazhang> kiraitachi, paste.ubuntu.com with the full list of errors
<kiraitachi> im sorry....ok ok...XD dont worry either aint mad or stuff like that
<gerardo_> hola soy nuevo, como hago para ir al canal de ubuntu
<kiraitachi> its just i just uninstalled da winff video converter cause when i was trying to convert from avi to psp format jumps an error of libfacc codec or something like that
<bazhang> kiraitachi, we need the exact errors
<markus> or something like that ...
<kiraitachi> but either way i dont care about it anymore...cause i already uninstalled it lol so....how what video converter u guys use?
<bazhang> kiraitachi, paste.ubuntu.com with those
<BluesKaj> !es | gerardo_
<ubottu> gerardo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<apo> BluesKaj: i'll do a restart. lets see whathappens
<gerardo_> ok gracias
<BluesKaj> kiraitachi, ffmpeg is my fav , but it's cli
<maco> kiraitachi: calm down, take a deep breath, and then repeat your question using sentences and punctuation, because i don't know what you're saying anymore
<kiraitachi> im sorry i dont remember the exact error code...cause i already uninstalled it as i said,,,thats why i was asking for a good video converter just recommend me one that works good
<bazhang> kiraitachi, ffmpeg
<kiraitachi> ok cool thanks ill google that one and just install it or is it on the repos?
<markus> does virtual dub run under linux?
<bazhang> kiraitachi, its in the repos
<kiraitachi> ok thanks
<BluesKaj> kiraitachi, you might try this for psp etc,  http://mediacoder.sourceforge.net/
<gtozzi> hi there
<gtozzi> i need help installing kubuntu 9.04 amd64
<BluesKaj> gtozzi, which OS are you running now ?
<gtozzi> I'm running kubuntu 9.04 x86 from my laptop
<gtozzi> I'm trying to install kubuntu on my desktop too
<gtozzi> On my desktop I was previously using Debian sid
<gtozzi> I've started the cd but it seems that my Geforce 6600 isn't supported
<gtozzi> so i manually apt-getted nvidia-glx from console
<gtozzi> then configured xorg and manually started kdm
<gtozzi> it worked but now the graphical partition manager doesn't detect two of my 3 hard drives
<gtozzi> fdisk -l lists them correctly instead
<gtozzi> so I'm stuck
<Delano-488637608> Is it possible to remove Konquerer and KOffice without harming the system?
<BluesKaj> gtozzi, raid ?
<BluesKaj> Delano-488637608, not konqueror but koffice can be...i think
<gtozzi> BluesKaj: yep, they was raid disks, I have to erase them and make a new raid
<BluesKaj> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gtozzi> BluesKaj: I'm gonna check your links, ty
<trudell> The microsoft bribes to staff to make ubuntu kernel tainted cards not to run commercial games or 3d in linux.
<BluesKaj> bbl
<Delano-488637608> BluesKaj, do you know any tips or tricks for getting sound and video to perform better in KDE? I noticed there's a definite performance knock (as opposed to how they run in win32)
<gtozzi> BluesKaj: damn, so I have to get a whole "alternate" ISO
<wernerl> damn, copying files over the network is slooooooooow... :(
<ryanakca> wernerl: is it your LAN?
<trudell> The microsoft bribes to staff to make ubuntu kernel tainted to not run 3d cards and commercial games linux.
<wernerl> My pc is wired, my laptop has a wireless connection. I guess that's the problem.. don't know
<ryanakca> wernerl: Ah, nevermind. Had it been wired, I would've suggested you setup NFS with wsize=32768,rsize=32768 as mount options, but slow wireless is probably the culprit :)
<gtozzi> wernerl: are you using encrypted protocols? This could be the bottleneck too
<aomegax> tsimpson: thanks a lot! we have solved initremfs problem and UUID
<Administrator_> goranm
<Lazure> can someome please explain this to me. I downloaded the amd64 ISO for Kubuntu, and I ran the wubi installer OFF THAT DISC, why is it downloading the 32-bit version by force inside the installer when I want to install the 64-bit one that i'm running WUBI FROM?
<tsimpson> aomegax: it's strange, initramfs should not use any UUIDs, except maybe swap (for resume)
<wernerl> gtozzi: yes the wireless connection uses wpa2 encryption. I'll just wait 2 hours.. :+ After this is finished my music collection is the only thing left to backup. Maybe I'm gonna find a better way for that.
<aomegax> tsimpson: boh, I don't know but after update-initremfs and an apt-get upgrade it wirks
<gtozzi> wernerl: check the CPU usage on both sides during file trasfer
<tsimpson> at least it's fixed
<gtozzi> wernerl: if it's 100% or close, I guess there isn't relly much you cand do
<wernerl> gtozzi: pc: 10% cpu usage, laptop is 14% currently
<gtozzi> wernerl: so I'm wrong: it isn't an encryption issue
<gtozzi> wernerl: but I can't figure out where is the problem then
<Lazure> not only is it downloading something i don't want to install, it's taking 5 million years to download it. is there ANY way i can force kubuntu to install using the 64-bit one that i'm running the wubi installer from? instead of it for some reason deciding i should have the 32-bit version? i have 6gb of ram and a core 2 duo processor
<wernerl> me neither.  maybe it's one of the 2 harddrivers that's just crap.
<Lazure> i downloaded the 64-bit version of Kubuntu specifically so i can install it 64-bit via Wubi, but running Wubi off that disc still decides to download the 32-bit iso instead.
<gtozzi> Lazure: 5 milion yers seems a reasonable time...
<Lazure> so does anyone know why this is happening? google won't give me any real results on the matter either, and i'm very frustrated and i don't know where to go for help.
<Lazure> i want to install 64-bit kubuntu through wubi, without it downloading the 32-bit version on me
<CoverSlide> hi i have a kubuntu karmic setup, and when I run eclipse, a lot of the windows don't respond to button clicks
<wernerl> OMFG, i'm monitoring my network traffic right now, it's sending the data with a speed of 6KiB/s.. (couldn't see that in KDE's filetransfer dialog)
<gtozzi> wernerl: maybe you can check a trasfer RAM to RAM.
<CoverSlide> like the whole entire preferences window when i click a button, it just selects it, doesn't actually click
<Lazure> i guess no one can help me.
<BluesKaj> Lazure, wubi is meant to give the linux experience without a complete install ..the 64 bit version won't make much difference
<Lazure> problem blues, is that if i install the 32-bit like i did before, if it breaks just from updating it like it did my 32-bit ubuntu wubi install, i can't fix it with my VM's initrd file
<tsimpson> Lazure: maybe it's this issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/465936
<Lazure> cuz 32-bit puts a -pae on my kernel which in a VM, does not happen
<gtozzi> wernerl: try something like flood-ping to check throughput
<gtozzi> wernerl: ping -f <host>
<ahmedtaufiq> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<wernerl> gtozzi: as root I can flood, not as normal user.
<tsimpson> wernerl: that's by design
<ahmedtaufiq> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<BluesKaj> Lazure, dunno about vmware and wubi installed together...maybe seeking advice in #wubi is best
<gtozzi> wernerl: it's correct, what's the flood throughput?
<wernerl> 19798 packets transmitted, 19797 received, 0% packet loss, time 14921ms
<gtozzi> wernerl: mhhhh..
<gtozzi> wernerl: looks like 100kbps or close
<gtozzi> wernerl: maybe it's really a wireless singnal strenght issue
<trudell> Microsoft bribes to the development team of Ubuntu for these make tained kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<trudell> Microsoft bribes to the development team of Ubuntu for these make tained kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<trudell> Microsoft bribes to the development team of Ubuntu for these make tained kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<bazhang> trudell, stop that
<trudell> isnt true?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> trudell, stop trolling
<bazhang> whoops
<gtozzi> lol
<BluesKaj> bazhang, he's been kicked again
<maco> too late
<maco> BluesKaj: i think that was the whoops
<bazhang> BluesKaj, banned even
<BluesKaj>  Tm_T sets a ban on trudell!
<BluesKaj> some ppl need a life
<gtozzi> maybe a girlfriend too
<gtozzi> :)
<BluesKaj> hehe, gtozzi
<markus> girls suck!
<BluesKaj> !OT
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<BluesKaj> markus, :)
<wernerl> Time for food. I'll connect my laptop wired when i'm back. Hope that solves the issue. brb
<maco> markus: now now simmer down there
<BluesKaj> must have been dumped
<Urrghs> hey guys...seems that in ger channel noone can help me, but now I really need some advice here....
<bazhang> Urrghs, help with what
<Urrghs> how to start;  ok
<Urrghs> I tried to get 2 monitors working, so I changed  my   xorg.conf
<bazhang> Urrghs, have you looked at xrandr
<Urrghs> of course I had a backup
<Urrghs> well;  now the 2nd monitor is not the problem any more
<Urrghs> after the change...it did not work quite well   and everything looked quite strange......so I recovered the old xorg.conf
<Urrghs> now the file is the same as before when everything worked well
<bazhang> Urrghs, I would suggest you read a bit about xrandr
<bazhang> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Urrghs> but still   I have got a serious problem here
<bazhang> Urrghs, ^^
<Urrghs> but the 2nd monitor is not the issue anymore :(
<bazhang> Urrghs, have you read through that documentation ?
<Urrghs> no, I did not
<bazhang> Urrghs, that would be a good place to start
<Urrghs> will it help me with my problem now that the KWin  crashes  again and again?
<bazhang> Urrghs, that sounds like a driver issue or something separate; one issue at a time
<Urrghs> only one monitor...nothing changed to before.....old xorg.conf file
<Urrghs> this is what I explain
<bazhang> Urrghs, I understand, but that is not very informative
<Urrghs> but it started after I changed the xorg.conf file
<Urrghs> sorry mate...I will try to be more exact
<Urrghs> but it is difficult since I really did not change anything on system except the xorg.cong  and then changed it back
<bazhang> Urrghs, honestly, if you did a bit of reading (as above) you would be able to explain the issue much more clearly: such as, I tried this from A, but got error B and provide the errors you got when doing it.
<Urrghs> I never got any errors.....
<gtozzi> Urrghs: do you get some dump or message when kwin crashes?
<Urrghs> the only error I got and get is the one that KWin is unstable and crashes all the time,  but OK ; probably you are right...I will look into it
<reinaldo> I used to transfer file from my cell phone to my computer through bluetooth using kbluetooth. But after upgrading to Karmic koala it isn't working. What would be the problem?
<gtozzi> Urrghs: try restarting kwin from konsole after it crashed then see if they are errors
<Urrghs> there are two messages:  the first is that    it is unstable     and that it crashed  several times and that I can select another window manager...(but there is only KWin to chose)
<Urrghs> and the other message is that KWin was aborted unexpectedly.......details:   kwin PID: 19862 Signal: Aborted
<gtozzi> Urrghs: sorry, I don't know how to help
<Urrghs> whe I start it with console....then it crashes, too
<BluesKaj> Urrghs, do dmesg after console crash , and pastebinit
<gtozzi> !utf8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf8
<Urrghs> kwin: ../../src/xcb_io.c:542: _XRead: Assertion 'dpy->xcb->reply_data != ((void *)0)' failed
<Urrghs> Application::crashHandler() called with signal 6; recent crashes 4
<Urrghs> KCrash: Application 'kwin' crashing
<Urrghs> sock_file=/home/.../.kde/socket-username-laptop/kdeinit4__0
<Urrghs> this is all the console is saying
<Urrghs> then I see the crash window....when I close it....everything starts from begining
<Urrghs> always crashes 4 times before the window appears
<gtozzi> damn I've downloaded the wrong iso -.-
<lovre> hi all. Can i somehow hide or remove this middle applet part of amarok? I dont need it and its making the window too big?
<gtozzi> lovre: you can configure thw whole amarok2 layout by clicking a button in the up-right part of the window
<gtozzi> lovre: I don't remember what's the button
<Urrghs> and just now I find out another strange thing....I cannot start in safe mode.....it just returns to the login
<lovre> gtozzi: i seem to be able to configure it now after i unchecked Lock Layout...
<gtozzi> lovre: nice, you found it :)
<lovre> gtozzi: ye :D thanx
<lovre> gtozzi: can i change skins in amarok 2.2'
<rednax> can someone tell me why my mic wont work on skype, and when i talk, i hear myself...
<gtozzi> rednax: check mixer settings
<rednax> i tried google, youtube, im totally a beginner, please give me a step by step instructionss..
<gtozzi> rednax: locate a speaker icon in the tray bar (down/right)
<gtozzi> rednax: click it
<Hans_Henrik> is there any memory-editor/JIT-debugger (like Ollydbg/Cheat Engine/Art Money/etc) for linux?
<gtozzi> rednax: a volume bar should appear, below, you should have a "mixer" button
<gtozzi> rednax: click the "mixer" button, the mixer should then open
<Urrghs> just thinking that maybe such a X- reconfigure might help,  when  typing    sudo dpkg -reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg    it does not work  it  saysy that option -e (control)  and -r (remove) conflict each other
<rednax> i use ubuntu 8.04
<rednax> gtozzi: cause that ones' flash works better than 9.04 one
<bazhang> Urrghs, that is deprecated. the xrandr docs are what you need to look at
<gtozzi> Hans_Henrik: AFAIK this kind of software doesn't work on linux because of better security policies
<gtozzi> rednax: it shoulddn't be different
<rednax> gtozzi: there is nothing there saying "mixer"
<Hans_Henrik> gtozzi: umm.. if it's ran by root, i dont see why it shouldn't work tho
<gtozzi> rednax: try right-clicking the icon
<rednax> ye?
<rednax> gtozzi: what should it say there?
<gtozzi> Hans_Henrik: if you got root privileges, then you can
<gtozzi> rednax: show mixer or something like
<Urrghs> @ bazhang     you mean this link?
<rednax> gtozzi: no it dosent say anything bout mixer anyhow.
<gtozzi> Hans_Henrik: but I don't know any gui software to do that
<Urrghs> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bazhang> Urrghs, yes
<gtozzi> rednax: damn, search for mix in you applications then (open the K menu then write mix in the search bar)
<gtozzi> rednax: you should find kmix
<rednax> gtozzi: sorry can u explain more easily, im so sorry, but im really new to this.
<rednax> gtozzi: ok ill try and find it, but i use ubuntu 8.04, not kubuntu
<gtozzi> rednax: -.-'
<rednax> gtozzi: no kmix in there
<gtozzi> rednax: so you are in the wrong support channel...
<rednax> gtozzi: well like i said, idk, im totally new to this
<gtozzi> rednax: ask in @ubuntu instead
<Urrghs> I really do not understand how this should help with my KWin,  but I will read and try....as change in xorg.conf started it :)
<jak> Cheeky question for anyone, could I check with someone before I fully reinstall everything, would Ubuntu 64x work fine with a 64x Centrino device? :)
<rednax> gtozzi: where do i get that id to join thems chat?
<bazhang> jak, core duo or core2duo
<jak> mm, just intel: centrino Duo
<bazhang> core duo then
<bazhang> thats only 32bit
<jak> Oh really? I was sure it was 64 bit
<bazhang> jak, you have an ubuntu installed there now?
<jak> Aye, but as a 32bit isntall
<bazhang> if its core2 its 64
<jak> Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 - 1.66GHz (x2), 667MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache
<jak> Thats the processor
<bazhang> there you go
<jak> So I'm good to go with a 64x install?
<jak> Seemed like in the last release of Ubuntu they fixed a lot of graphics errors and my gpu has suddenly burst into a little more life. Thought I'd try and get Savage2 working with a fresh install
<bazhang> jak, yep
<kankan_> cannot og into system from cold boot .using karmic
<jak> You're a star bazhang, thanks to you!
<bazhang> jak, you hunted down all the info :)
<jak> lol =]
<bazhang> true :)
<jak> Does Ubuntu not advertise an alternative cd download anymore btw?
<jak> Used to be the only way I could get my gpu to work
<bazhang> jak, it does, just a bit hard to spot on the main page
<bazhang> jak, let me find a link; was that Kubuntu, correct?
<Vroomfondle> jak: click on "alternative download options" on the download page
<Vroomfondle> then on "text-based installer", I think
<bazhang> ^^
<jak> lol
<jak> Ah yea I sees it
<jak> I've never installed Kubuntu directly, I always go with a Gnome install and then install KDE over the top
<jak> I'm not much of a Linux wizard
<maco> i read that as linux lizard
<jak> lol
<gtozzi> jak: doin' that you'll end up with a lot of unused gnome-related stuff in your system
<WilliamBuell> i only have 32 bit.... is 64bit a dramatic increase in speed, performance.... can ubuntu truly take advantage of 64 bit? just curious
<WilliamBuell> i get by fine with what i have, old computers, 32 bit
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: it's quitethe same
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: just a bit faster
<dtchen> WilliamBuell: 64-bit is useful for many cases where memory is an issue
<dtchen> WilliamBuell: otherwise, in terms of software compatibility, it's a real bear
<jak> Aye gtozzi, but I find myself switching between them quite a lot, and despite KDE being my overall prefered I find it weirdly unstable at times
<jak> Which might be because I install it over the top of a Gnome install? *shrugs*
<gtozzi> jak: I agree, usually kde updates brings new unstable thing and leaves older ones still unstable
<WilliamBuell> what do i click to automatically include someones nick in my response? just curious
<WilliamBuell> i am new to IRC
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: use tab key autocompletion
<WilliamBuell> aha
<WilliamBuell> gtozzi: hey, great it works\
<WilliamBuell> ha ha
<gtozzi> like linux shell
<cichy> Hi guys, I've got a question - have encrypted home partition, and need to mount it before KDE starts. Before upgrade to karmic koala I had a boot script, which simply did read password. But now, read command seem to be ignored on boot. Did any of you encountered similar problem?
<kankan_> pls halp!!cant loginto system from cold boot.
<gtozzi> cichy: I've disabled kdm autostart in init.d. I run a script in place that asks for my encrypted home password then launchs kdm
<gtozzi> cichy: maybe it's not a clean solution, but it works for me
<cichy> gtozzi: ok - thanks for the hint - I will try it :)
<kankan_> gtozzi: cant loginto system from cold boot.
<gtozzi> kankan_: what's the error message?
<akajunior> Hallo,all . i need a nice music mixer , i mean some program to make music to mix edit and add tracks or something like that . i used to work with windows and now iam abit lost here . i will be thankfull for any help here or in private msg .thnx again
<kankan_> gtozzi: no error message.only the screen gets blank and irresponsive.
<kankan_> akajunior: use audacious
<gtozzi> kankan_: try pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<gtozzi> kankan_: looks like a xorg misconfiguration issue
<akajunior> thnx allot
<kankan_> gtozzi: it happens only when login from cold boot.i log into system from recovery mode.
<kankan_> then its all fine.
<kankan_> gtozzi: press when?in time of booting?
<gtozzi> kankan_: when you are in front of black screen, it should kill xorg and give you a text console
<kankan_> should i have to enable the the key combination?
<kankan_> its not enabled right now.
<akajunior> Again another question .. iam stuck with german fonts :D how can i change the language ..i installed english one but my keybord is still not getting it ..
<kankan_> where should i found?
<gtozzi> kankan_: it should be enabled by default
<Tm_T> gtozzi: I believe it's not
<kankan_> Tm_T: how to enable it pls?
<Tm_T> !dontzap | kankan_
<ubottu> kankan_: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<gtozzi> keffie_jayx: try ctrl+alt+f1 instead
<gtozzi> kankan_: try ctrl+alt+f1 instead
<nate_> Does anyone know how to get firefox to handle downloads from getdeb?
<gtozzi> kankan_: then kill xorg and investigate in /var/log/xorg-something.log for what happened
<noren> hi all
<gtozzi> hi noren
<WilliamBuell> noren:  hi
<noren> any idea how to list all the less often used apps
<gtozzi> noren: no, but it's a very interesting question
<noren> yes cause i experiment a lot by installing many app but havent kept a track of all that...... now how can i find them to remove them
<thomastim> juego de boxeo online http://www.kobox.org/kobox-fande-Nourine.html
<noren> bazhang, are  u there
<bazhang> noren, hi
<gtozzi> damn, damn, damn
<noren> i needed some suggestion regarding
<noren> any idea how to list all the less often used apps
<gtozzi> even using the alternate CD the installation process doesn't sees all my hard drives
<noren> gtozzi, use fdisk -l
<gtozzi> they are listed correctly by fdisk -l but not on the partition manager
<noren> are u using gparted
<gtozzi> i'm using thext-based install and the builtin part. manager
<gtozzi> i've tried graphical install before with same results
<noren> bazhang, any idea how to list all the less often used apps
<bazhang> noren, hang on a second, checking someone's lspci
<noren> gtozzi, no idea never installed with multiple harddisk here
<noren> bazhang, ok
<NSsmiles> hi
<noren> hi | NSsmiles
<gtozzi> is there a way to manually create them from console then tell the text install to resume?
<NSsmiles> i  have gone through the steps to install wine and itunes...error itunes could not be configures...auto run is turned off
<NSsmiles> can someone resolve this
<noren> NSsmiles, y not use Rhythmbox its itunes alternative in ubuntu
<NSsmiles> i tried  but it doesn't show the ipod
<NSsmiles> but i could try again
<noren> gtozzi, i wud suggest to do a minimal install and then reconfigure
<noren> NSsmiles, did u get the Rythmbox plugin for ipod
<antman91> hey i was told that kubuntu 9.10 comes with a game moduler but icant find it =[
<NSsmiles> no i   didn't get the plugin
<noren> NSsmiles, go to the Rhtymbox EDIT option and activate the plugin
<gtozzi> noren: I'm trying to install on a folder of the only hard drive it can see, then I'll move my root partition later
<NSsmiles> ok thanks noren
<noren> gtozzi, u can try that but i guess u wud have to reconfigure the grub boot loader after that
<gtozzi> noren: i dont' fear grub :P
<K350> Applications that normaly prompts for superuser passwords in my Kubuntu 9.10 don't do that anymore. Why is that and how can I adjust this?
<noren> NSsmiles, do tell if it worked as i hav not tried as i dont have ipod
<noren> K350, what applications
<K350> noren: synaptic for instance.
<K350> noren: and several apps in systemsettings
<noren> K350, if your username is having the sudo power it wont
<NSsmiles> i did a frest install of kubuntu 9.10 now i can't seem to get Rhythmbox
<noren> K350, check in the kuser settings
<NSsmiles> fresh*
<noren> NSsmiles, sudo apt-get install Rhythmbox
<corigo2> I can add my True Type fonts, but how do I add OpenType fonts?
<K350> noren: Even if you're in teh sudoerlist you're still required to enter the password.
<gtozzi> noren: about your previous questions, maybe checking the atime of the files in the /usr/bin folder should be a solution
<NSsmiles> says couldn't find package
<WilliamBuell> gtozzi: great idea!
<noren> gtozzi, ya it might be lemme check
<antman91> hey i was told that kubuntu 9.10 comes with a game moduler but icant find it =[
<noren> try NSsmiles sudo apt-get install rhythmbox
<WilliamBuell> noren: what does rythhmbox do,... a game
<NSsmiles> there is a download page for Rhythmbox but not  sure what to open it with
<NSsmiles> sudo apt-get install rhythmbox....says couldn't find package
<antman91> i dont mean to be pushy but ive ben here for a while and have received no help at all
<noren> WilliamBuell, its a music application client just like amarok but for gnome
<gtozzi> antman91: sorry, can't help
<noren> NSsmiles, i think we are doing a typo here , just use the packagemanger
<noren> antman91, sorry but we cud only help if we know some sort of solution for that
<shadowhywind> hay all, looking for some ideas. I keep running e2fsck on a hdd and keep getting about 5 errors, any ideas on how to force the fixes?
<antman91> can no one help or just you?? i really need this game modeler
<NSsmiles> i   tried packagemanager first  but didnt see it on the list
<antman91> ok
<gtozzi> shadowhywind: make a backup and format it :)
<noren> NSsmiles, thats strange
<noren> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<noren> !ipod | NSsmiles
<gtozzi> shadowhywind: i suggest also to check for bad clusters before (using badblocks)
<ubottu> NSsmiles: please see above
<NSsmiles> ok
<shadowhywind> gtozzi: how would I check for bad clusters?
<gtozzi> shadowhywind: man badblocks
<Urrghs> so; unfortunately the xrandr does not help, or maybe I am too dumb....so.....I think that  somehow I will have to backup my files and reinstall.....thx for help anyways
<noren> Urrghs, ??
<gtozzi> Urrghs: maybe you should try to just purge and reinstall xorg before
<shadowhywind> gtozzi: so just to make sure, all i have to do is, badblocks /dev/sdb1 ?
<eshat> is there a good KDE FTP Client alternative to filezilla  with similar functions ?
<Urrghs> purge and reinstall  Xorg?
<Urrghs> how this?
<noren> eshat i use gftp
<gtozzi> shadowhywind: this is to check your hard drive. make a backup before. the badblocks -fw mode is more efficient, but IT WILL DESTROY ALL YOUR DATA
<eshat> noren: but it's GTK ! I want somthing in qt or with a few dependecies
<shadowhywind> gtozzi: thanks
<noren> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<eshat> noren: ih it is just 5 MB, I ll install gftp
<noren> eshat, its very light ftp client
<eshat> noren: thanks, that helps
<Tm_T> eshat: well, if you are on KDE, you already have Konqueror
<noren> eshat, ur welcome
<WilliamBuell> i need to learn more about full backup restore of ubuntu. i found one long command which zips entire system into a tar... but has error msg at end
<gtozzi> shadowhywind: you'r welcome
<WilliamBuell> and i cannot afford to try a restore from it... and i dont know how to verify a tar
<eshat> Tm_T: but konqueror can not open php files, I get errors when starting kate. same with dolphin... I have to drag and drop in splitwindows mode
<Tm_T> hmm, weird, should work
<WilliamBuell> i used synaptic to install a simple backup/restore suite with a gui, so i will experiment with that today later i think
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: I've read about a "live" linux disk image solution but I don't remember it's name
<WilliamBuell> plus the tar backup command puts the tar in HOME, and it was 2.5 gig... so i worry how i would do complete backup if the size exceeds capacity of HOME
<maco> i usually use rsync to copy everything to another hard disk
<maco> rsync takes long the first time and less time thereafter since it only has to write changes
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: you can put the tar file whenever you want, even pipe it through ssh to a remote host
<WilliamBuell> i have dvd that will write to 8 gig rewriteable disk, and i experimented with that, was able to delete old files, doesnt seem to need reformat
<WilliamBuell> gtozzi:  thanks, sounds like something to investigate
<WilliamBuell> i would like to find tutorial for complete system tar backup that pipes it to the dvd or a mem stick
<WilliamBuell> i think there are 65 gig mem sticks, and that would hold me for a long time
<WilliamBuell> and if i exceeded that, i could do backups in stages/chunks/parts
<maco> except flash media dies after so many writes
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: for the mem stick, just mount it (i.e. on /mnt/bckstick) then tar <your options> f /mnt/bckstick/<yourfilename>.tar <source>
<valentina> ciao!
<gtozzi> valentina: ciao / hi!
<WilliamBuell> except i am such a novice, i need the entire command spelled out for me, so i can make sense of it
<WilliamBuell> but i can google lots and perhaps find a tutorial
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: man tar, you'll find everything you need
<NSsmiles> do any of you have 9.10 and Rhythmbox
<user1_> hi
<BlouBlou> !hi | user1_
<ubottu> user1_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<user1_> how are you BlouBlou ubottu
<BlouBlou> user1_: ubottu is a bot :)
<gtozzi> lol
<user1_> ok
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<noren> user1_, nevermind it happend with me also wen i was new here
<noren> NSsmiles, did the link did not helped
<noren> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<WilliamBuell> oh, so ubottu is a bot! ha ha
<WilliamBuell> My technique is to blog about my latest project at wordpress to document my notes, suggestions, problems solutions, so I just started one for backup restore http://wp.me/pBlI9-km
<user1_> i am new
<noren> user1_, we were all new someday !! :)
<user1_> i am new noren
<noren> WilliamBuell, whats ur prob ????
<WilliamBuell> and whenever I find a useful link for that project , such as backup, then I bookmark it at http://delicious.com/billbuell so it has tags and others can view if they find useful
<WilliamBuell> i am going to practice, research ways for me to do complete system backups
<WilliamBuell> this is my first month with ubuntu
<user1_> ok noren
<noren> WilliamBuell, ok
<user1_> any speak spanish??
<noren> user1_, do u have any prob this is a support channel
<WilliamBuell> but wordpress and delicious are great techniques to document every step i do, from wubi installs, to pure ubuntu, to wifi adaptor, ethernet, backup, restore, etc etc
<noren> user1_, | !sp
<noren> user1_, | !es
<WilliamBuell> i hope my comments are acceptible in this channel as being on topic
<gtozzi> !sp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<WilliamBuell> i mean, i do want to be compliant
<gtozzi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<user1_> yes noren have any qestions
<gtozzi> noren: invert patterns :P
<user1_> ok bot
<noren> :)
<noren> !rhythmbox
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<WilliamBuell> for example last night i had questions regarding SED method to clean IRC log of Join Part Nick, and someone referred me to the special SED channel
<maco> theres a #kubuntu-offtopic channel too...
<WilliamBuell> it wasnt too active, but, I posted my questions and scripts as a blog, and posted the link, so that if someone comes by one hour later, and sees my post, they can visit link and see my issues
<WilliamBuell> except i believe everything i am posting is right on topic, since it is ubuntu related
<K350> Synaptic and other applications that use to prompt me for the password don't do that anymore. Why is that and what can I do to adjust this?
<K350> Or , where do I adjust  this?
<WilliamBuell> someone asked about that password issue yesterday
<WilliamBuell> there was some package they were using, that in turn used a package that turned password options on and off
<noren> K350, did u see the kuser
<WilliamBuell> its in my log somewhere i am sure
<K350> noren: If I saw the kuser?
<WilliamBuell> i found the discussion of package kit in my log
<WilliamBuell> packagekit uses PolicyKit which has options to increase or decrease password prompting
<WilliamBuell> thats what i found in my log from yesterday
<gtozzi> finally, my desktop is up and unning with kubuntu, noew i have to setup raid and migrate to main hard drivers
<Walzmyn> gtozzi: grats!
<kim_Da_Nite> Anyone having problem with huawei wireless modem model E220 after update to ubuntu 9.10
<Walzmyn> where do you go to chance the default options for a new device plugged in?
<eshat> Tm_T: Hey you were right, with koqueror and FTP. You can simple open ftp://user@adress and open/save files with kate. I user kwrite by mistake, which does not support ftp...
<eshat> works also in dolphin
<noren> eshat, i see the prob solved then
<eshat> noren: yesm thanks for the help, now editing my websites is easier as with filezilla
<eshat> *m=,
<noren> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<noren> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<K350> Howto restart/reload kde?
<maco> log out and log bak in?
<noren> K350, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<WilliamBuell> !Konversation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Konversation
<WilliamBuell> !ircii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircii
<maco> !info ircii
<ubottu> ircii (source: ircii): Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 20051015-2.3 (karmic), package size 478 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<noren> WilliamBuell, now the default application is Quassel
<WilliamBuell> so, now i know about bang query
<WilliamBuell> aha
<WilliamBuell> !info Konversation
<ubottu> Package Konversation does not exist in karmic
<WilliamBuell> such queries to bots are useful
<WilliamBuell> !info clamv
<ubottu> Package clamv does not exist in karmic
<WilliamBuell> !clamv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamv
<WilliamBuell> !Avast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Avast
<WilliamBuell> !info avast
<ubottu> Package avast does not exist in karmic
<WilliamBuell> !info backup
<ubottu> Package backup does not exist in karmic
<WilliamBuell> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gtozzi> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<WilliamBuell> regarding swap, when I did my first disk partition format to do my first ubuntu install, I used Gnome partition, with little documentation, and it took me a while to figure out i need "/" (root) ext3, unnamed format type SWAP-FILE, and the rest as /home
<WilliamBuell> I didnt know what to put for file size allocations, so i guest 512 for root and swap, and got error message, too small, so i increased to 5000, just guessing, and that worked
<WilliamBuell> it is a 280 gig drive on my old Gateway tower
<noren> WilliamBuell, ur swap space should be double than ur physical memory
<WilliamBuell> i am too much novice to really understand, but i will post that to my notes
<WilliamBuell> makes sense though, so i just need to find what my physical memory is
<noren> WilliamBuell, how much ram does ur system has
<WilliamBuell> if i was a rocket scientist, i would know which button to click to get that answer
<WilliamBuell> thats how new i am
<noren> ok then use can use app like top or htop
<WilliamBuell> and, since i got this one and only machine working, i figure i will not have chance to change swap and root until and unless i have disaster and have to reinstall
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: cat /proc/meminfo
<WilliamBuell> ok i shall try that gtozzi
<WilliamBuell> gtozzi: memtotal 1025464 kb
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: so you need at least 2GB of swap
<WilliamBuell> but it is hard for me to understand such numbers, or translate them into the numbers that the partition software would expece
<WilliamBuell> so i gave the partition software 5000, what does that translate to?
<WilliamBuell> i know the ubuntu is working now ok for days
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: anyway in my experience, if you don't want to use the hibernate function you can go with much less swap without any problem
<WilliamBuell> i gave it 512 and it said TOO SMALL, i gave it 5000 for root and 5000 for swap, and it worked
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: 5000 should be approx 5GB
<WilliamBuell> and i was staying up all night, doing a guessing game, with 20 attempts to install, so i just wanted to see it work
<WilliamBuell> so 5000 is plenty for my machine for root and swap
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: just check SwapTotal in meminfo to be sure
<noren> only 5gb for root
<noren> and i guess u must be having /home directory also same in that
<WilliamBuell> swaptotal 4883720 kb
<WilliamBuell> so, that looks close to the 5 gig you said, no?
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: yep
<WilliamBuell> WOW, i lucked out in my guesses
<noren> WilliamBuell, u wil face prob when ur home partition starts growing
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: you got even more swap than you need :P
<WilliamBuell> i have been with windows since 1985, and now i am blown away by speed and ease of ubuntu
<WilliamBuell> well gtozzi swap must be like money and whiskey, cant ever have TOO Much
<WilliamBuell> so, i should be ok
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: ROTFL
<WilliamBuell> except, i should say i never touch drop of alcohol, but it is funny old saying/joke
<noren> WilliamBuell, i guess your next project should be to get ur home folder to a separate partion
<noren> partition
<WilliamBuell> oh, i did 3 partitions
<WilliamBuell> one they call root but the name is just "/"
<WilliamBuell> next is no name with file type swap-file
<WilliamBuell> and third partition was "/home"
<WilliamBuell> so, i must have home in its own partition
<WilliamBuell> no?
<gtozzi> WilliamBuell: yep
<noren> yes u are
<WilliamBuell> wow, it took me HOURS to guess how that works,... but then i blog each step in my wordpress so if i need to do it again, it is right there, including all my mistakes,... so it can help other newbies
<WilliamBuell> i found one totally free pdf book on introductory Ubuntu, and it is very helpful, i am slowly reading it
<WilliamBuell> i want to become fluent in Ubuntu because i am so sick and tired of microsoft windows nonsense, year after year
<WilliamBuell> one article suggested that the threat of Ubuntu forced Microsoft to speed up release of Windows 7
<maco> WilliamBuell: this is a support channel. think you could head over to #ubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-offtopic?
<WilliamBuell> ok
<maco> thanks
<WilliamBuell> sorry maco
<WilliamBuell> maco: i will stay on topic here, i am so new, it will take some time
<gtozzi> maco: ok, it's a support chanell but we still are people, not robots :)
<WilliamBuell> maco: is right, rules are rules, and there is PM and offtopic channels
<maco> and thankfully, people can handle natural language processing better than robots can, to be able to read the /topic
<maco> gtozzi: ^
<WilliamBuell> ##sed
<gtozzi> maco: touché
<WilliamBuell> aha, i remembered how to get to the sed channel
<WilliamBuell> from yesterday
<WilliamBuell> maco: i just joined #ubuntu-offtopic thanks, you are perfectly correct
<gengko> im the grosest
<kiraitachi> hi need help anyone there?
<kiraitachi> i got a prob with winff
<kiraitachi> plz help
<BlouBlou> !ask | kiraitachi
<ubottu> kiraitachi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kiraitachi> haha ok its just that i wanted to know if there is someone to listen ok here it goes
<kiraitachi> i tryed to convert an avi file to psp file
<kiraitachi> with winff when i try to do so it jumps an error
<kiraitachi> this is the log from the console
<BlouBlou> kiraitachi: paste error to pastebin
<kiraitachi> FFmpeg version SVN-r19352-4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2, Copyright (c) 2000-2009 Fabrice Bellard, et al.
<kiraitachi>   configuration: --extra-version=4:0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2 --prefix=/usr --enable-avfilter --enable-avfilter-lavf --enable-vdpau --enable-bzlib --enable-libgsm --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libspeex --enable-libtheora --enable-libvorbis --enable-pthreads --enable-zlib --disable-stripping --disable-vhook --enable-gpl --enable-postproc --enable-swscale --enable-x11grab --enable-libdc1394 --extra-cflags=-I/build/buildd/ffmpeg-0
<kiraitachi> .5+svn20090706/debian/include --enable-shared --disable-static
<kiraitachi>   libavutil     49.15. 0 / 49.15. 0
<FloodBotK3> kiraitachi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kiraitachi>   libavcodec    52.20. 0 / 52.20. 0
<BlouBlou> !paste > kiraitachi
<ubottu> kiraitachi, please see my private message
<kiraitachi> sorry...
<BlouBlou> don't worry
<kiraitachi> well thats the error log...already up there..
<BlouBlou> bot quiets you, so I didn't read
<BlouBlou> !paste | kiraitachi
<ubottu> kiraitachi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com (or !pastebinit for CLI) | For pasting !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin Please give us the URLs for your posts!
<BlouBlou> then give us the link
<KjetilK> I had my one-year-old on my lap, and she tends to find keyboard shortcuts I'm not aware of... :-) Now, she changed the timezone of the panel clock, and I can't get it back to the local default... Back in the day, it used to be easy to set it to any of the configured timezones, but now I can't find it...
<kiraitachi> ok here is the log of the error
<kiraitachi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325572/
<kiraitachi> there it is
<kiraitachi> is it a codec i need to install?
<BlouBlou> kiraitachi: no, you are trying to convert a part of video
<kiraitachi> no its just that the video is called part 1 but its the hole movie...
<kiraitachi> pretty sure about it...
<kiraitachi> and it happens with all the avis i try to convert to psp format..
<BlouBlou> kiraitachi: have you got ffmpeg instaled?
<BlouBlou> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<Walzmyn> KjetilK: yours does that too?
<kiraitachi> let me see
<BlouBlou> it's necesary for winff
<kiraitachi> might not...let me check
<BlouBlou> if you haven't got it installed, install and restart winff
<kiraitachi> yeah i got it already
<kiraitachi> i type that in and says ''ffmpeg is the newst already'' after saying before reading dependencie and tree bla bla
<KjetilK> Walzmyn, yeah, I have to make sure nothing has my sudo passwd and take frequent backups :-)
<BlouBlou> kiraitachi: well sorry, but I must to go :(
<kiraitachi> its ok
<kiraitachi> ill google a bit ;)
<kiraitachi> thanks either way
<BlouBlou> no problem, see you :)
<kiraitachi> what about u ubottu?
<KjetilK> kiraitachi, ubottu is a bot that people use to answer FAQs :-)
<kiraitachi> lol
<kiraitachi> XD
<kiraitachi> haha
<LOGAN> where can I buy 1 kubuntu original CD?
<kiraitachi> y buy it if u can get it free?
<kiraitachi> want to support them?
<maco> kiraitachi: because you can only request so many for free
<maco> and LOGAN has asked for many
<LOGAN> ni i reached my limit at shipit
<kiraitachi> a ok
<kiraitachi> XD
<kiraitachi> didnt knoiw
<LOGAN> i have requested 2 from previous versions for a while now, one for me one as present
<LOGAN> i also didnt know else I didnt ordered the second one to give as present :)
<LOGAN> Id given him a cheapass copy instead if I had known lol
<Tm_T> ubuntu shop? shop.ubuntu.com
<LOGAN> nah they only sell for 5 minimum limit
<Tm_T> LOGAN: oh, right
<LOGAN> would need to pay for five AND pay for shipping on top of that
<LOGAN> and other sources only sell copies
<Tm_T> though there's no much difference in it, except the looks of wrapping
<LOGAN> indeed
<LOGAN> I also have my games on original and no steam downloads because I want to display them
<LOGAN> and I also wanted to order a CD of Ubuntu... means I end up with to many :)
<Tm_T> LOGAN: you can always spread/sell your leftovers
<maco> no such thing as too many! ....until theyre end of life (hrm i stil have a bunch of Gutsy server around here somewhere...)
<LOGAN> yeh probably. im looking on ebay now
<maco> i have 5...no wait 4, i gave one away....Ubuntu 9.10 and 3 Kubuntu 9.10 CDs sitting here to give away to people
<maco> LOGAN: why not get 'em all then carry around spares with you and when youre telling people about this super cool OS youre using...you have a copy to hand them?
<Tm_T> maco: I have some of first Ubuntu ones still here...
<maco> Tm_T: i may have thrown out the gutsy server discs. i definitely have a bunch of Hardy discs though
<LOGAN> not many people I know are interested. All only using windows, regardless of how cool they think the buntu's look sadly enough
<NSsmiles> trying to install a driver for  my printer...not sure  what ap  to open it with
<LOGAN> ebay only seems to sell copies
<maco> doesnt have to be people you already know
<maco> i dont know 1/20 of the people ive given cds to
<maco> (which is somewhere on the order of 300)
<NSsmiles> can someone help with this
<LOGAN> well other fans usually already have it installed
<LOGAN> I thought about having a stack of them at local library or something lol
<hagabaka> NSsmiles: what type of file is the driver?
<maco> other fans? no no, other people whom you do not know and who have not heard of ubuntu
<maco> THAT is who you give pretty CDs too
<maco> because THEY are the ones that need to see something that looks professional
<NSsmiles> Driver packages: x86 32 bit: 1.0.2a (RPM for LSB 3.1), 1.0.2a (DEB for LSB 3.1), 1.0.2a (RPM for LSB 3.2), 1.0.2a (DEB for LSB 3.2), x86 64 bit: 1.0.2a (RPM for LSB 3.1), 1.0.2a (DEB for LSB 3.1), 1.0.2a (RPM for LSB 3.2), 1.0.2a (DEB for LSB 3.2) (How to install)
<maco> you want one of the debs
<NSsmiles> 1.0.2a (DEB for LSB 3.1
<gtozzi> !splashscreen
<ubottu> To change your KDE splash screen go to KMenu -> System Settings -> Splash Screen
<maco> NSsmiles: ae you running 32 or 64bit?
<NSsmiles> 32
<maco> ok then either the 2nd or 4th file
<NSsmiles> i used the 2nd
<NSsmiles> but not sure how to open it
<maco> its the instlaler
<xenome> just installed kubuntu and ark seems to crash every time I click on a .bzip file
<maco> *installer
<maco> if it ends in .deb
<maco> should be able to "sudo dpkg -i blahblah.deb" (replacing blahblah.deb with the right filename)
<NSsmiles> after i loaded it ...i have a window asking what ap i want to open it with?
<NSsmiles> launch aplication
<NSsmiles> can you tell me what to open it with?
<miklos> hi
<gtozzi> I'm migrating my root partition, what's the right way to copy /dev /proc and /sys directories?
<miklos> yee
<miklos> acer emachines dualcore
<miklos> open mc press F6
<miklos> F5
<Tm_T> gtozzi: hmm, I don't believe you copy those really
<gtozzi> Tm_T: it's completely dynamic?
<Tm_T> gtozzi: should be
<gtozzi> Tm_T: ok, I'll try to just mkdir them, ty
<maco> NSsmiles: gdebi
<maco> gtozzi: do not copy those
<NSsmiles> ok thanks
<gtozzi> maco: ty
<miklos> tried to put windows xp and 7 on my new laptop----no way----ubuntu-----first time
<Drunkpunk> hey all new here and looking for help and general kubuntu chat
<gtozzi> !hi | Drunkpunk
<ubottu> Drunkpunk: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Tm_T> Drunkpunk: this is the channel for help, for chat, welcome to #kubuntu-offtopic (:
<K350> How to end all running sudo sessions?
<Drunkpunk> hey, the problem is with screen resolution and (i think) nvidia
<NSsmiles> i  dont   see gdebi
<gtozzi> Drunkpunk: go on
<Drunkpunk> all was working fine yesterday and now cant get above 800x600
<maco> NSsmiles: just go in the command line and do the dpkg -i line i gave you before
<Drunkpunk> tried clean install and everything
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> hey
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> i have a ?
<gtozzi> Drunkpunk: have you recently upgraded the nvidia drivers?
<Guest32963> hi guys
<maco> !ask | dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69
<ubottu> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest32963> i have a
<Guest32963>  problem
<Guest32963> my taskbar
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> has anyone used ubuntu notebook remix
<Guest32963> i cant
<FloodBotK3> Guest32963: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest32963> unhide
<maco> !enter | Guest32963
<ubottu> Guest32963: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Drunkpunk> used the package that d/l'd automatically when i used the restricted driver
<gtozzi> Drunkpunk: I had issues too with lastest nvidia drivers, I solved installing back the old ones
<Drunkpunk> swapped between kubuntu and ubuntu as well!
<Drunkpunk> how do i find the previous package?
<gtozzi> Drunkpunk: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> is the notebook remix really as kool as they clame
<Guest32963> i removed my taskbar in kubuntu now i dont know how unhide the taskbar...???
<NSsmiles> i'm new to linux so i dont know what the blah blah was suppose to be
<Drunkpunk> you, gtozzi are a true PRINCE!
<Drunkpunk> i'll see if it works
<maco> NSsmiles: the name of the deb file you want to install
<gtozzi> Drunkpunk: lol
<NSsmiles> yes
<Hetman> hello i`ve just install Kubuntu 9.10 64bit. And i have a problem with sound in wine - i cannot rune it .. on Alsa, Pulse audio itp. Is it know bug ? Can i fix that ?
<Laeborg> What is "permanent KVM"? Im in the ordering process of a server
<dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69> also does anyone know of a program to where i can stream music see i am a online dj too and i want to use linux cuz it is more stable than freaking windows and now i need to find a program that i can use to dj with
<Drunkpunk> well, I'm off to explore IRC and check out the off topic room
<Drunkpunk> thanks for your help
<darrenm_> Hello everyone. I've got a problem installing Kubuntu 9.10 x64 on dmraid. Can anyone help me?
<gtozzi> dj_TAZ_DEVIL_69: yep, there is a streaming daemon but I can't figure out it's name by now
<NSsmiles> 1.0.2a (DEB for LSB 3.1..that is the file...now what do i put in the command line
<hagabaka> the reboot and shutdown options in kde menu and krunner are not working, anyone know a fix?
<noren> !shutdown
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutdown
<darrenm_> grub-install seems to fail on installing Kubuntu 9.10 using the alternate CD installing to dmraid.
<darrenm_> Doesn't say it's failed but drops me to the install tasks menu where the only thing that works is aborting the install without GRUB being installed.
<gtozzi> darrenm_: it just failed for me too, I solved installing LILO then manually installing grub later
<darrenm_> Bah. I'll restart the install then thanks.
<K350> How do one edit the time for how long a sudo session can keep going. And/or where do one do that?
<Hetman> can somebody tell me why i don`t have sound on wine and flash ? is it any way to run it on kubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<Hetman> thank`s for answer ... this really pro official support
<loadus> Hetman, I was typing a solution, but because of your 2min patience it seems that it might be the wrong one :P
<Hetman> loadus: i ask the same question 20 min ago
<loadus> Hetman, the problem is pulseaudio, WINE won't work with it and some cards don't like it at all
<maco> s/some cards dont like it at all/some sound drivers are horrendously broken/
<maco> Hetman: this isnt professional support
<maco> this is random people who are helping out a bit in their spare time
<maco> Hetman: if you want professional support, support contracts are available through shop.ubuntu.com
<amichair> Hetman: this is community support
<Hetman> so now the question is , is it any way to fix that ?
<gtozzi> Hetman: rtfm
<Hetman> gtozzi: readed manual, looking on google .
<loadus> I solved it on my rig by uninstalling pulseaudio, but I won't recommend it, since it might produce some odd behaviour
<amichair> Hetman: I have pulseadio as lowest priority in system settings > multemedia, and no problems
<maco> !rtfm | gtozzi
<ubottu> gtozzi: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<maco> pulseaudio is not included in kubuntu
<maco> removing it should not break things in kubuntu
<maco> breaking things in ubuntu by removing pulseaudio is, however, perfectly reasonable since upstream gnome loves pulseaudio
<WaY> hello
<loadus> lo
<amichair> hi WaY
<WaY> anybody knows a good wifi network manager appart from wicd and network-manager?
<midwey> sera a tutti
<ubuntu>  Hi all,   In dolphin how do you dolphin to display files sizes, it deispays number of items, which doesn not help me much.
<ubuntu> Learning to to type of spell could help me :-/
<gtozzi> ubuntu: where are you from?
<ubuntu> Maine.
<gtozzi> ubuntu: use "detail" list mode
<ubuntu> This is my first use of Quassel, I thought I'd set my nick to other than ubuntu :-/
<gtozzi> ubuntu: should be a good idea :P
<ubuntu>  "/nick dosent seen to have any effect?
<gtozzi> ubuntu: it works
<drew3-live> Ahh yes it does, auto complete if 'ni' didn't work
<drew3-live>  ty
<drew3-live> I an seeing Number of 'items' and not Size as in 'mb-kb' in the , Number of items is not something I can use
<amichair> drew3-live: try right-clicking on the column headers and checking 'size'
<drew3-live> Noope, no luck.  Konqueror has Number of items also,  I was trying to avoid needing to click on Properties for each and every flolder.
<amichair> drew3-live: oh, you're talking about folders, not files...
<drew3-live> yep.
<amichair> drew3-live: yes, I miss that too sometimes. but since it needs to calculate the folder size recursively, which can be heavy on the disk, they don't do it unless u ask for it (properties)
<rodolfo> hello people
<drew3-live> I suffer from a bad habbit of using the name file, and not folder, sorry.  (ordirectory)
<amichair> drew3-live: they are different things so it's important :-)
<rodolfo> there are some girl here?
<maco> yes
<maco> why do you ask?
 * maco wonders why there *wouldn't* be girls or women here
<rodolfo> give us msn id to talk
<amichair> hehe... msn...
<gtozzi> rotfl
<rodolfo> hehehe
<amichair> I just noticed the 'expandable folders' option in dolphin - how convenient!
<drew3-live> In the few weeks I have been using Dolphin, I like it, except for the Size=Items and not Size=MB-KB.
<drew3-live> I'm guessing that is a Distro choice of K-X-or U-buntu
<gtozzi> drew3-live: I guess you can configure it to tell size in kb/mb, but i don't know how
<drew3-live> I wish I did, it would make my current task simplier.
<drew3-live> Certainly ther is a text page someplace to configure it.    O well, thanks for looking,
<amichair> I feel dolphin is not entirely mature. there's always little things that are missing or get in the way, though I can't always put my finger on it.
<maco> fix it?
<drew3-live> I think I found one.
<maco> i know youve been having fun patching things lately
<amichair> well yeah :-)
<amichair> is it kde?
<maco> yes
<amichair> although, they are more design choices than actual bugs, and as such much harder, if at all possible, to change
<amichair> maco: so how come isn't it dolKin? quite an exception for such a prominent app
<maco> kde has moved away from the K thing with KDE4
<dtchen> maKo
<maco> im not benjamin!
<dtchen> unfortunately that's too much like the other MaCO
<amichair> well when I finish up with kubuntu bugs, maybe I'll get back to them. had an unpleasant experience there, and didn't go back
<amichair> they're not as welcoming as you guys :-)
<maco> ah yeah....
<maco> one of the women in kubuntu flamed one of the guys in kde when he gave a useless reject message to one of my patches
<maco> something like "rejected. go figure out why"
<amichair> yeah, something similar
<amichair> I did a couple days work fixing things, and uploaded patches, no one as much as looked at it for 3 months, and then it was just closed and ignored because one of their devs fixed (after I did) a couple of the bunch of bugs, and they just ignored the rest. duplicate work in general, and waste of time for me. didn't patch anything since.
<amichair> their loss :-)
<ner0x> Any good vector programs for icons/layouts etc, other than inkscape.
<K350> Applications such as synaptic and others that use to prompt for the password don't do that here anymore. What can I do about that. Anyone?
<bodom> finally my desktop is up and running with raid
 * gtozzi gtozzi is now known as bodom
<sharpen047> would anyone help me setup an ad-hoc network please?
<Guest3994> Who's the ubuntu channel in spanish please?
<AssociateXxx> how do I get grip installed?
<Guest29714> good night, i want to know wich is the ubuntu's channel in spanish
<AssociateX> hello
<AssociateX> how do I get grip installed?
<AssociateX> anyone?
<bodom> all my fonts are too small, anyone have any idea of where could be the problem?
<adaptr> bomber: buy a bigger monitor!
<adaptr> bah
<hullo> hello, i've got a little problem  I updated ubuntu, installed vmware and i think one of those patched my kernel then a couple weeks later i restarted my machine and since then grub no longer finds my hard drive when booting
<faderhval> Goodevening people, I just succesfully installed Kubuntu 9.10 and it looks good but i how ever am getting a buzzing sounds constantly from my speakers.. i've tried googling for a bit but no one seem to have a concrete answer anyone in here might know what to do?
<Nevalune> hello
<harolddong> have you tried removing pulseaudio?
<AssociateX> how do I get grip installed?
<dam> hello
<dam> have any of you ever installed TVU on Linux before ?
<kcj1993> how do i get rid of "kick-off"
<dam> have any of you ever installed TVU on Linux before ?
<kcj1993> me?
<faderhval> Goodevening once again :)
<faderhval> Could someone tell me how do i remove PulseAudio?
<seige36> kpackage manager
<faderhval> yeah when i try that i get an error saying it can't be removed because of kde run time or something like that.. sorry for bain vage but im very new to this
<kcj1993> how do i move things around on the panel
<kcj1993> *facepalm*
<kcj1993> I am beginning to hate kde
<kcj1993> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kcj1993> anyone????????????
<Izinucs> kcj1993: repeat.. I just logged in...
<kcj1993> ok
<kcj1993> I need to know how to move things around on the panel
<kcj1993> in kde
<Izinucs> you mean the different boxes?
<Izinucs> on the bottom panel or the "screen"/ Desktop itself?
<kcj1993> on
<kcj1993> no
<kcj1993> the "widgets" on the bottom panel itself
<kcj1993> i don't know how to move them
<kcj1993> it making me very angry
<kcj1993> angry enough to log back into gnome and uninstall kde
<Izinucs> looks like if you point at the panel and right mouse click .. choose Panel Options then choose panel settings.. once the settings bar is displayed point at one of the icons you want to move and you'll see what might look like a blue compas pointer cross thingy.. that's the indication you can move the icon or group of icons
<Izinucs> Once done don't forget to lock the panel to prevent additional/accidental movement.
<kcj1993> Wow, KDE epic fail, all that just to move something.
<Izinucs> I'd like to know how to add programs to my "Favorits" section of the kmenu
<kcj1993> ah
<kcj1993> all better
<kcj1993> how do i get rid of kick-off?
<Izinucs> kcj1993: can you help with my frustration?
<Izinucs> kcj1993: what's kick off?
<kcj1993> the main menu
<kcj1993> whats your issue?
<Izinucs> the k menu icon on the bottom left? the one that show's the menu? .. my issue .. look up a few lines.
<kcj1993> yes thats what i mean the thing that shows up when you click the "k"
<kcj1993> it's called kick-off
<Consul_Falx> how can I detect which ports are open?
<kcj1993> but i want the old menu that kde 3 has
<Izinucs> do the same thing you did to move stuff except when pointing at the "K" right mouse click and choose Remove from panel
<Izinucs> kcj1993: you can right mouse click the panel "in edit mode" and add a widgit.. in the list there is what appears to be an option for the classic menu
<kcj1993> Izinucs, thanks i found the old menu, what was your problem, i only logged in a few mins ago.
<Izinucs> I'd like to know how to add program launchers to my "Favorite" menu.. the primary menu shown when you click the 'K'
<kcj1993> sorry i dont know how to do that
#kubuntu 2010-11-22
<jmichaelx> Tully2: the videos play in firefox
<Tully2> jmichaelx: yeah I noticed that, I was just curious about rekonq I hate not knowing
<Tully2> jmichaelx: figured someone might be able to save me time of researching something so trivial
<IppatsuMan> I think I'm hit by a bad bug of gwenview, but before opening a launchpad bug I'd like to have some confirmations. Just opening a .png file makes the whole X session crash. Warning: this may take down your whole X session! Don't do it if you have any opened file. If anyone is brave enough please query me and I'll link you a file that triggers the bug (it is a .png file shipped with Android SDK)
<jmichaelx> Tully2: you might want to look at rekonq's settings.... i wonder if rekonq's built-in adblocking might have something to do with this
<Tully2> jmichaelx: possibly I'll look into that, thanks for the brainstorm
<jmichaelx> Tully2: disabling adblock didn't help anything here
<Tully2> jmichaelx: nope here either
<H2S04> No flash maybe?
<H2S04> :P
<Tully2> H2S04: well I installed the flash player plugin and youtube and all other video sites I go to work fine, just something odd about IMDB.  Firefox works fine though
<H2S04> Tully2, I just installed firefox immediately. So I didn't mess around with renoq at all
<jmichaelx> Tully2: i am wondering about java.... although if the java plugin being used were the problem, seems like things would not work in any browser
<Byron> Even after GRUB reinstallation, I am still getting "error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found." What else do I need to do?
<Tully2> jmichaelx: yeah its definitely the flash plugin being used, when the white screen shows up and the audio plays I can right click and it displays all the usual flash options
<jmichaelx> Tully2: yeah, same here
<Tully2> oh well no harm I suppose firefox is probably more stable anyways.  I just like everything to "match" OCD I suppose
<jmichaelx> Tully2: yeah... no i dea why those videos are not playing
<Rogues> hey guys im new to kubuntu.
<Rogues> i installed wine
<Rogues> after installing wine, the fonts in opera changed to tahoma or something
<Rogues> is it possible to get the original fonts back?
<H2S04> Rogues, is it just in opera or every application?
<H2S04> http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html
<H2S04> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/font-selector
<Rogues> thats the problem mate,the font system settings are configured to use the default fonts and they do,it was just opera,i manually set it to use the default fonts. thanks though ;)
<Goliath> i am trying to burn an iso file with k3b to a dvd-5. It says limit exceeded by 92,6 mbs. Is there anyway to make it use more space?
<H2S04> Goliath, there is overburning but not all devices support it.
<H2S04> Goliath, and you can make a coaster even when it is supported.
<Goliath> H2S04: i found the overburn option on k3b
<Goliath> i will enable it and try to burn the dvd
<Goliath> should i disable the burn free option or is it irrelevant?
<H2S04> AFAIK it doesn't matter
<Goliath> ok
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> k3b says unable to start a new session
<Goliath> when i try to burn something
<veinos> Hey, does anyone know if it is possible to have different wallpaper on each monitor and virtual desktop in kubuntu when using compiz?
<veinos> or at very least, a way to map the kwin cube bindings keys the same as compiz 3dbox !?
<bigdad1e> hi, how do i disable or uninstall the firewall
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<jmichaelx> veinos: may i ask why you would even want to use compiz with KDE?
<Snowhog> bigdad1e: If you want to uninstall it, from a console type: sudo apt-get remove ufw
<bigdad1e> what do you mean
<veinos> because it looks nicer and the 3d cube is usable ?
<bigdad1e> thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> need an application to use with my scanner. any suggestions
<jmichaelx> veinos: the 3d cube is usable with Kwin's native compositing manager, and i can't imagine that compiz makes anything look nicer
<veinos> why would I not want to use compiz in kde?
<jmichaelx> veinos: because it would seem totally unnecessary
<veinos> yah, with ctrl+F12 binding... very usable lol
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: Make and model of your scanner, and version of Kubuntu?
<bigdad1e> also i am using a server with kubuntu which i am on right now because i am new to linux. anyway how do i use my nic cards. i want to go from modem to server, from server to router. is that possible
<veinos> i mean, i wouldn't bother too much if i could at least bind ctrl+alt+mouse click....
<veinos> jmichaelx: i guess you just never used it if you think they are both made equal
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: Microtek International, Inc. USB1200 Scanner. kubuntu 10.10, kde 4.5.3
<jmichaelx> veinos: i have used both, and really do not think you are gaining much of anythingby going to the extent of using compiz + KDE... but it is also totally up to you
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: Have you tried xsane?
<jmichaelx> veinos: also, by default, all ctrl+f12 does is bring the widgets to the foreground
<veinos> jmichaelx: i'm sure it would be possible to make kwin very similar to compiz, but i just don't know how
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: no
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: i will try that now
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: It's in the repos, so you can install it via KPackagekit or other package managers you might have installed, or from the CLI.
<jmichaelx> veinos: then you need to look around a little. it is not that difficult.... ctrl+f12 by default has nothing to do with the desktop cube (afaik), and key-bindings are all very easily changed
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: i am doing that now
<bigdad1e> how do i use my nic cards in kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: its working, thank you
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: The scanner is working?
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: ya, finished scanning now
<veinos> sorry, keyboard just stopped working :S
<jmichaelx> veinos: then you need to look around a little. it is not that difficult.... ctrl+f12 by default has nothing to do with the desktop cube (afaik), and key-bindings are all very easily changed
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: Way cool.
<jmichaelx> veinos: no problem
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: ya, linux is getting better
<veinos> jmichaelx: i tried binding keys as used in compiz, with ctrl+alt+left mouse click
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: I've been using Kubuntu since 2007.
<veinos> but that just wasn't accepted in the setting dialog box
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: great man
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog:i started with karmic
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: Began with Edgy and moved up as each release came out.
<veinos> any pointer on how i could achieve that?
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: then you must be well experienced
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: Experienced? Yes. An expert? No. I am comfortable running Kubuntu, and it doesn't hurt that everything on my Toshiba Satellite laptop just works. :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: my friend is having the same laptop, had some trouble using ati radeon drivers, got fixed in 10.10
<jmichaelx> veinos: ctrl+alt+left mouse click does not work for me, either... you may have to get used to different key bindings than you were used to with compiz
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: My laptop model is an 'older' P105-S6147. It has an integrated Intel Graphics GPU. Nothing fancey.
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: so no problem for you
<bigdad1e> is there anyway to copy my hdd onto another computer when im using raid
<Snowhog> Back during Jaunty/Karmic, there was a short period when compositing was an issue, but when the xserver-xorg-video-intel issue was fixed, all was well again.
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: is kernel 2.6.36 released?
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: Not that I know of. I'm 'up to date' with the 2.6.35.23 kernel (32-bit)
<veinos> jmichaelx: also, i just remembered why i wanted to use compiz 3d cube too... i can't drag windows around from one face to another one...
<veinos> which just doesn't make sense
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: backports enabled?
<jmichaelx> veinos: i think you can do that, but things are not set up that way by default... unfortunately, i have not looked into how to actually do that
<bigdad1e> how do i clone my hdd
<veinos> i'll ask google
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: did you try any backup softwares
<bigdad1e> yeah. i have 2 servers and one doesnt have a cd or usb. but hotswap hdd
<bigdad1e> i want to clone everything on my one hdd and able to just plug it in and go
<Snowhog> phoenix_firebrd: No.
<bigdad1e> im a complete noob.
<phoenix_firebrd> Snowhog: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: can you wait, i will search for you
<jmichaelx> veinos: it's pretty easy... go to system settings>window behavior>screen edges>switch desktop edge:
<bigdad1e> k
<veinos> awesome
<veinos> thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: try these. opensource -->clonezilla.http://clonezilla.org/
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: or norton ghost for linux
<Nemco8> #kubuntu-es
<Nemco8> hola
<Nemco8> alguien sabe español
<Nemco8> ?
<Nemco8> estoy en una sesion en vivo y no logro instalar
<Nemco8> ayuda
<Nemco8> help
<Nemco8> como lo debo decir
<Nemco8> estoy sin OS
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: hola, estoy utilizando el traductor de google ahora, ¿cómo puedo ayudarte
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: estoy utilizando kubuntu 10.10
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: y el icono de instalar no abre
<Nemco8> intentare en ingles
<Nemco8> pero spy muy malo en ingles
<Nemco8> pero soy muy malo en ingles
<Nemco8> i cant install kubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: ¿tienes el Live CD
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: se va a actualizar o instalar nuevos
<Nemco8> i want install new
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: i want install new
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: can you read and understand english?
<Nemco8> some things
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: when you tried installing, did you get a error?
<Nemco8> not exactly
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: what did you do to install?
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: i'm clicking the install icon
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: what happens?
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: but not run
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: connected to internet?
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: are you trying to install kubuntu 10.10?
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: rigth now im using live
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: this is 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: when you press the install icon, is there any harddisk activity?
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: sorry
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: this is 10.04
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: the other last versions not work
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: what is you laptop or desktop, model no...
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: its a clon
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: motehrb elitegroup a780gm-a
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: proc amd athlon ii 64bits
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: two hdd
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: when you try kubuntu 10.10, what happens
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: i'm not download yet
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: can you try with the new one
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: 'm trying with ubuntu 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: try kubuntu 10.1
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: then... i cant install this distro?
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: was 10.04 working previously ?
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: to upgrade
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: but in other machine
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: not this
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: may be your hardware is not compatable.
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: :S them
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: what i can do?
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: try in the #ubuntu channel, they might have some solution
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: ok
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: thank bro
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: how do you say thanks in spanish
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: gracias
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: bienvenida
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: jeje
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: no, thas is welcome
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: ya, you said thanks and so i said welcome
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: jeje
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: thank you = gracias
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: adiós amigo
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: bienvenida = welcome
<bigdad1e> hi everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: all languages =google translator
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: did it work
<Nemco8> phoenix_firebrd: jeje
<bigdad1e> no.
<phoenix_firebrd> Nemco8: :)
<bigdad1e> i just reliesed the problem i have been having. so stupid.
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: norton ghost or clonezilla?
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: what
<bigdad1e> my cd drive on the one doesnt accept dvd duhh that i have been burning on thats why i couldnt install onto a different hdd
<bigdad1e> the dumbest thing i have ever did
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: sorry, i cant understand you
<bigdad1e> my one server has a cdrom on it
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: ha ha ha
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: didn't you see the label on the drive
<bigdad1e> well i have burnt 15 isos to put onto the hdds but i burnt them on dvd not remembering
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: what are you going to do next?
<bigdad1e> so i took the dvdrw out of my desktop and have it rigged up to my server now i need the drivers so my bios will reconise it
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: you need drivers for your dvd drive?
<bigdad1e> correct
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: isnt it a plug and play one?
<bigdad1e> i believe it is the os reads from it. but my bois doesnt reconise it
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: it should
<bigdad1e> i cant set it in the boot process
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: ide or sata
<bigdad1e> ide
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: it should be detected by default
<phoenix_firebrd> bigdad1e: what brand
<phoenix_firebrd> one min
<bigdad1e> doesnt say
<jmichaelx> make sure IDE is enabled in the bios
<bigdad1e> it should be it seen the cdrom
<bigdad1e> it just doesnt pic the dvd rom up
<bigdad1e> also how do i partition my hdd that im on?
<bigdad1e> sorry guys. power went out
<bigdad1e> how do i multiboot
<bigdad1e> how do i update my bios
<william> Hello
<william> jgfjkg
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> i am using quassel, i am not able to seethe  names on the left side of the messages
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone there
<phoenix_firebrd> got it
<mars__> 中国
<matej> nazdaaaaaaaaaaaaar
<matej> !!!
<matej> :-)
<matej> bohááááááááááááá
<matej> :-D
<FloodBotK2> matej: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> matej: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matej> okey
 * Lyrithya has apparently wandered off.
<showcheap> Kubuntu. . . .
<mfraz74> I am unable to upgrade my computer from 10.04 to 10.10 as it Can not mark 'kubuntu-desktop' for upgrade
<mfraz74> any advice
<matti_____> you have to update your system (sudo apt-get update)
<mfraz74> i've done that
<matti_____> next upgrade your system (sudo apt-get upgrade)
<mfraz74> i've reported bug #678429 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 678429 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Could not determine the upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678429
<mfraz74> done that too
<matti_____> strange
<mfraz74> could this be due to me having kde 4.5.3
<matti_____> i don't know
<matti_____> mfraz74: I thinked that you have simple problem
<mfraz74> unfortunately not
<lieuwe> i'm trying to do raw writes to floppy using dd, but i can't find the actual floppy device, only links to folders containing pipes to it, any ideas?
<lieuwe> kfloppy gives me "internal error: device not correctly defined"
<bigdad1e> can anyone in here help me set up my home network. im 100% new to this
<bigdad1e> or just help me get my ftpserver going
<nikhil_> can someone help me with compiling basketnotes 1.8.1? I have installed the development packages listed in the INSTALL readme file, but it still is not installing and im not sure where the installer shell script logs errors to
<MaDiNfO_> hi
<MaDiNfO_> my tray icons disappear anyone knows how to put them back?
<rork> MaDiNfO_: are you on 10.10? in 10.04 there is the possibility of hiding tray-icons, you can see them by clicking on the triangle at the left of the system tray. I'm not sure it's the same on 10.10 though.
<MaDiNfO_> 10.04
<MaDiNfO_> traingle ?
<MaDiNfO_> triangle ?
<MaDiNfO_> i dont see that
<rork> MaDiNfO_: http://www.rork.nl/tmp/server-monitor.png
<MaDiNfO_> i dont have that
<MaDiNfO_> i only got one icon
<MaDiNfO_> show the desktop
<MaDiNfO_> nothing more
<MaDiNfO_> found the problem
<MaDiNfO_> systray widget
<MaDiNfO_> was not running
<rork> MaDiNfO_: nice :)
<PhilRod> hrm, just upgraded to maverick and now any kind of interaction (scrolling, changing message) in kmail pushes CPU usage to 100%
<PhilRod> anyone seen anything like this?
<larsjaaa_> PhilRod: do your Akonadi server work correctly?
<PhilRod> larsjaaa_: um, I guess so (I successfully set up a google calendar with it). How would I check?
<PhilRod> larsjaaa_: investigating more, it looks like the Xorg CPU usage is at ~100%, which perhaps suggests a graphics driver problem?
<Tm_T> PhilRod: indeed
<PhilRod> time to go to work - will have to look again this evening
<Tm_T> or related to drawing, as the scrolling is triggering it
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<steveire> What's the right way to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 these days?
<steveire> There's an update manager or something?
<steveire> or do-release-upgrade or something like it
<steveire> http://dpaste.com/278406/
<Tm_T> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<steveire> When will ubuntu install instructions use aptitude instead of apt-get...
<Tm_T> steveire: never?
 * Tm_T hides'
<steveire> I don't understand the reasoning for using apt-get. But I'm sure it's a good one...
<rork> probably because it's in the install instructions and everybody is used to it...
<Tm_T> it's small low-level tool wich isn't meant to be used as a frontend, that's why (;
<Tm_T> steveire: there's tons of other options too that aren't used instead of apt-get, simply because that's the lowest and simplest
<steveire> This look familiar? http://dpaste.com/278417/
<steveire> Does this look familiar to anyone? http://dpaste.com/278438/
<Peace-> steveire: reading
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> you are trying to mess your system kid
<steveire> Why does the 'report a bug' link on this page not take me to a page where I can fill in a bug report: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<berto01> ciao a tutti
<berto01> nuova installazione di kubuntu 10.04 e fino a ieri internet andava benone (tramite eternet e senza aver fatto niente) mentre oggi non va. o da sudo pppoeconf ma digitando "pon dsl-provider" mi segnala c solo i membri del "dip" possono usare questo comando...qualcuno sa dirmi cos'è?
<rork> !it | berto01
<ubottu> berto01: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<berto01> scusa, o digitato nel canale sbagliato
<coolziro> privet ribjata mne nygna pomoch... )))
<rork> !ru | coolziro
<ubottu> coolziro: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sysop1> hi
<rork> hi
<DiogenesW> servus
<sysop1> have a question about kmail. is there a way to pass the name of the filter or email address of the message to a program that is being called by a filter?
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<sresu> $ sudo sleep 900; pm-suspend - gives This utility may only be run by the root user. What should be the correct approach?
<KimLaRoux> sleep 900; sudo pm-suspend
<KimLaRoux> but you might have to identify before, maybe run sudo uname, or something
<KimLaRoux> else it'll ask your password after 900... 900 what? you have to tell; see sleep --help
<cristian_> hola
<rork_> hello cristian_
<cristian_> alguein de españa ¿?
<saintd3v> Hi, i'm using kubuntu netbook edition, and my favorite icons keep disappearing, except for one.
<saintd3v> Has anyone else seen this? Is there a known work-around or bug report i can follow?
<saintd3v> I found some Arch users who are experiencing something similar. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=108318
<saintd3v> but their work-around was to downgrade to the same version of QT as I have.
<steffen___> hi
<steffen___> Kann mir jemand bei der Erstellung einer xorg.conf helfen für 10.10?
<Pici> !de | steffen___
<ubottu> steffen___: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<steffen___> Thank you)
<Monika> I can't get my microphone to work. I have unmuted everything in alsamixer, but I still get nothing in Audacity or Skype. I am on Kubuntu 10.10.
<nascentmind> hi. When I log into fluxbox I am not able to hear any sound from amarok etc. How do I fix this?
<nascentmind> does kde apps require any service to be started when using amarok?
<therock> what is defult firewall on kubuntu1010? is it installed & run since firs connect by default?
<EagleScreen> therock: the builtin iptables
<nascentmind> anybody?
<EagleScreen> !ask | nascentmind
<ubottu> nascentmind: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nascentmind> EagleScreen, see above!
<EagleScreen> nascentmind: I can't
<nascentmind> hi. When I log into fluxbox I am not able to hear any sound from amarok etc. How do I fix this?
<EagleScreen> nascentmind: does t happen for all applications or only for KDE applications?
<nascentmind> I think only kde.
<nascentmind> When I log into kde I can play on amarok.
<nascentmind> Does it require some sound server or something to be started?
<EagleScreen> nascentmind: phonon
<nascentmind> EagleScreen, I think I had problems with kmail too. It was throwing errors of some services not starting.
<nascentmind> EagleScreen, Does phonon get started up when I am in fluxbox?
<EagleScreen> dont know
<therock> EagleScreen: is it configured to run by defult since first connect? or I need to configure? have any suggestion (tutorial)? I have to reinstall my system many times because i scared someone had got into my system..
<EagleScreen> therock: firestarter may help you to configure the fierewall, but I think, the non-common ports are bloqued by default
<EagleScreen> also look ioogle for a iptables manual
<EagleScreen> *look in Google
<therock> im using firestarter now :) thanks, but i need to configure it on a few second at first connect, because it didnt know what kind of connection i use.  thanks
<e01> hello
<therock> does installing apps using dpkg safe?
<e01> when i using effects, and turn off 'Enable direct rendering' and 'Use VSync' feel that windows are moving more smoothly
<e01> but is this can cause some problem or i dunno what these option really doing
<therock> can installed apps be modified by someone else through network?
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> can someone recommend a website editor
<surunveri> ?
<rork_> therock: if you count updates as modifications yes that's possible, like firefox updates
<rork_> therock: installing packages with dpkg is only save if you trust the maker of that package, same with modifying over the network tbh
<Snowhog> surunveri: Have you looked at http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/
<therock> rork: so its safer to download using firefoxinstaller everytime installing firefox.. thanks
<rork_> therock: I would say the official ubuntu installed with apt is savest provided you have the security updates enabled
<surunveri> yea
<surunveri> but is there a graphical editor like such you dont have to write html ?
<therock> rork: thanks :)
<Snowhog> surunveri: Take a look at Kompozer: http://kompozer.net/
<surunveri> yea im using kompozer right now :D
<surunveri> yea im sorry i think i got it too easy because some years ago i had dreamweaver for making websites and that didnt teach me much about html..well i didnt really want to either i just wanted to make one  website at atime :D
<Snowhog> surunveri: Nothing wrong with using a 'simple' solution to a need. Not everyone wants, or likes, using raw html to code web pages.
<surunveri> yeah..
<surunveri> besides usually it's also better
<surunveri> to have a graphical aid since it's faster and more convenient, and you dont actually require the expertise
<surunveri> and also when you kind of know how things wrk, but dont know exactly, the GUI puts things into order
<surunveri> like
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> for an example if u convert videos
<FloodBotK1> surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK2> surunveri: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<surunveri> there's all kinds of settings you've to choose
<surunveri> if you use a commandline program without a GUI then you've to know everything and read manuals
<surunveri> but if you use a GUI with drop menus for each selection, you generally dont need to read anything because you can figure out what the option oughta be in each menu
<surunveri> u catch my drift? =D
<Snowhog> surunveri: Everyone has their own preferences. I might like to be a Linux guru, but I'm not, nor do I have the inclination or desire to become one. I do like to know 'how' to get something done. :)
<surunveri> yeah
<postal> sa
#kubuntu 2010-11-23
<jason88> My eth0 isn't showing in network config :(
<jason88> it is showing up in ifconfig, but I need it to show up in the network app
<jason88> can someone help me? I want to make it so my computer can share internet to other computers...
<dansflor_> there are maaany howto's on the net
<therock> how to install previous version of libpulse0 ??
<therock> previous version that come with kubuntu 10.10 dvd ??
<karl__> ok
<algeneral> Hello everyone
<algeneral> I just installed compiz in favor of kwm. But I'm having some trouble with the blur plugin. It seems to blur over unfocused windows, but never blurs behind anything. I'm pretty sure this isn't the intended functionality
<algeneral> also, How can I get a version of compiz newer than 8.6-0 but older than 9.2
<algeneral> preferably version 8.6-2
<algeneral> which I know has good integration with kwm decorations
<algeneral> Also, how can I get fglrx 9.11?
<collabra> algeneral: just sayin hi....
<collabra> algeneral: not sure as distros go that you can pick and choose what version of a program that gets put in them,... so the only way i see you picking the version is to gather the individual sources and compile them...
<collabra> algeneral: as far as fglrx,... lemmy see.
<collabra> 8.723 is the version currently in the 10.04 LTS,... if you are running 10.10 and it's not the version you want,... again, I think compilation is your only avenue of travel.
<algeneral> collabra: I suppose that's the route I'll go then. I was hoping for a PPA or something
<collabra> algeneral: ppa,... well maybey,... have you searched for a ppa?
<collabra> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<algeneral> collabra: I googled. I didn't know about that particular resource, as I'm new to ubuntu. checking, just a sec.
<collabra> algeneral: hope i was of some help....
<algeneral> collabra: no luck with the ppa archive :(.  Thanks for your help though.
<collabra> algeneral: no problem
<collabra> algeneral: you might want to research compiling from source,... just to make sure the source you are compiling is fully compatible with the rest of the system... I'm just not that familiar with the process... but perhaps you already know.
<algeneral> I'm familiar with compiling from source
<algeneral> I'm still deciding on a course of action
<collabra> perhaps you could tell me if what you want to do will work?
<algeneral> You mean after I do it?
<collabra> are these diferent sources all compatible with each other, or....?
<collabra> these different versions....?
<collabra> are they all compatible,...?
<algeneral> Well, I'm not certain yet. I want to update compiz to the latest version available in ppas, but I've heard bad things about its compatibility with fglxr
<collabra> cuz...
<collabra> oh,..
<algeneral> however, I'm thinking if I install the latest version of fglrx from the amd site, it might work well with compiz
<algeneral> I doubt fglrx will have too many dependencies to screw up, since it's a driver.
<algeneral> and those generally don't have many dependencies
<collabra> well,... arn't the newer versions of software generally compatible with the old,...
<collabra> to a certain degree,... that is.
<algeneral> well, according to a comment I read about the ppa, it broke the system of a guy using fglrx
<collabra> i would think mainly so.... but i really don't know.
<algeneral> as I'm also using fglrx, I'm hesitant
<collabra> what is fglrx?
<collabra> what's it's funcion.
<algeneral> fglrx is a video driver to control ATI cards
<collabra> ahh,.. i see,..
<algeneral> so, at worst, I think it might break my xserver configuration. But I think I'm comfotable enough with the commandline to fix that
<algeneral> should anything go wrong
<collabra> so,... the version you want,... may not be compatible with fglrx... right?
<algeneral> alright. you've convinced me. I'm going to go for it :-P
<collabra> the version of compixz
<collabra> compiz
<algeneral> it might not be compatible with fglrx in general, or simply with the ubuntu default version of fglrx
<algeneral> probably the latter
<collabra> ah,.. i see,.. well,.. gl!
<algeneral> thanks
<collabra> i do need someone to walk me through some of these higher functions of debian that seem so essential to linux.... lol, i  still haven't compiled a custom kernel...
<collabra> i'm terrified of breaking my system and then not knowing how to fix it....
<collabra> oh well,... some of us have to be users, right?
<collabra> lol
<collabra> have a good day =)
<algeneral> collabra: the best way to learn is to break shit.
<ftg2> it used to be allot easier; the install started broken. now most everything works out of the box. not as fun
<collabra> algeneral: lol,.. yeah, well, i got tired of breaking sh!t that i couldn't fix... And i got so tired of reloading my os,... well. I just quit trying to do the stuff i just don't have aptitude or understanding for.
<algeneral> ftg2: Well, if you're using ubuntu, yeah :-P
<collabra> ftg2: lol
<algeneral> also, ubuntu encourages you to give up, because it doesn't come with any way to do wireless management from the command line
<algeneral> first thing I install anytime I load up a new distro is ceni
<collabra> algeneral: i really think i'm going to prefer 'squeeze' to anything ubuntu....
<collabra> ceni....?
<collabra> what is ceni....
<algeneral> really easy commandline network management tool
<algeneral> you have to get it from scary places though
<collabra> algeneral: k,... i'll look at it...
<collabra> algeneral: oh,... it's not in these distros?
<algeneral> it's not in the ubuntu repo
<algeneral> no
<collabra> ahh,... well,... i suppose compiling is needed for that, huh?
<algeneral> oh, but! you guys do have a ppa for it
<algeneral> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=ppa+ceni
<algeneral> I usually just install from the deb, or source when deb isn't an option
<collabra> algeneral: us guys,...?
<algeneral> ubuntu guys
<collabra> algeneral: k... lemmy look ceni up,... what does it do that other programs cant.
<lucas-arg> hey guys, for some reason when i click on restart kubuntu doesnt restart! or shutdown... i dont know whats wrong any help?
<algeneral> collabra: it allows you to connect to wireless networks from commandline. quickly, easily, and without ever touching a manpage
<algeneral> this is useful because ubuntu seems to rely on networkmanager to connect to anything
<algeneral> and network manager doesn't start until init 5
<algeneral> you can run ceni from init 3
<algeneral> lucas-arg: does typing reboot into console work?
<lucas-arg> algeneral: it does...
<lucas-arg> algeneral: its not that i dont have the options, i do have them on the menu, it just dont work...
<algeneral> yeah. It seems like a process might be preventing it from restarting
<algeneral> try closing out all running processes and trying again
<algeneral> though, honestly, it
<algeneral> will probably be easier just type reboot into the alt+f2 menu
<collabra> lucas-arg: try system settings and then login manager,... there is a option to only allow everyone, only root, or nobody in reference to shutdown options...
<lucas-arg> algeneral: i will see if i can force restart or shutdown without waiting to the procces to finish
<algeneral> lucas-arg: when you click restart in the kmenu. does that other dialog pop up that grays out the rest of your screen
<lucas-arg> algeneral: it just stays where i am... it doesnt happen anything
<collabra> lucas-arg: if it's set to nobody or root only,... it won't allow you to shutdown the system
<lucas-arg> collabra: if what is set to root only?
<collabra> lucas-arg: another possibility is filesystem corruption,... you may need to run a filesystem check,... if it's set to root,.. it will not let you shutdown the system
<collabra> lucas-arg: but i found a workaround that i use for that,...
<collabra> lucas-arg: i run: sudo su
<collabra> lucas-arg: then i run: passwd root
<lucas-arg> blacking root password is not a really good idea
<lucas-arg> blanking i meant
<collabra> lucas-arg: then,... i have my traditional sudo 'passwd' and a root one which i use to shutdown the system from the login menu.
<collabra> lucas-arg: it's not blanking the root password,.. it's adding one,...
<lucas-arg> collabra: ok let me see
<collabra> lucas-arg: not to mention,... i can su into a traditional root and can by-pass the sudo
<lucas-arg> collabra: it didnt help
<collabra> lucas-arg: well,... just remember you have a root password now....
<collabra> lucas-arg: a traditional one,... that is.
<lucas-arg> sudo chmod u+s /sbin/reboot and shutdown
<lucas-arg> i will see if this works
<collabra> lucas-arg: i have to go here in a sec... but, have you thought of filesystem corruption.
<collabra> lucas-arg: well, god damn expert,... you know good and well what your options are,... :)  why even ask.... sh!t,.. you guys who know but still ask crack me up....
<collabra> makes my atempt at help seem useless... but, hey, I really don't know much command line anyway.
<collabra> gotta go,.. cya later.
<lucas-arg> that did work...
<martin|2> How dangerous is it to install package meant for narwhal into maverick?
<user> hell
<orpras> Is it okay to ask a question about Rekonq?
<RottNKorpse> anyone know where to dispute an irc ban?
<RottNKorpse> nevermind
<urgyen> you can't
<yanuar> alow
<yanuar> aloowwww
<yanuar> :D
<orpras> Rekonq works with youtube and vimeo but why doesn't it work with other sites like Ted.com?
<orpras> Everything not to with flash works perfectly.
<orpras> I don't think it's the plugin because all sites work in Midori and Firefox
<orpras> Anybody else come across this?
<volodya> orpras: ted.com works fine for me, on 10.10
<orpras> That's what I'm using!
<orpras> It's a fresh install, how can I track down what's going on?
<volodya> in what way ted.com fails to work?
<volodya> Just no video player?
<orpras> When you open the page, there's a flash menu to pick the movie you want to watch, that doesn't appear.
<orpras> I just get a white box.
<orpras> It works for vimeo and youtube
<orpras> but not aljazeera or ted.com
<orpras> What could the difference possibly be?
<orpras> Different version of flash?
<orpras> I have tried both the flash plugin using kpackage and downloading directly from the adobe site.
<orpras> Installing ppa version of rekonq
<orpras> No difference, a flash advertisement at the botton of the ted.com page loads fine.
<administrateur> Hi everyone
<Gahuil> Salut salut
<orpras> Hello!
<orpras> I'm trying to get some insight into a strange problem I'm having with flash video in rekonq.
<orpras> The flash on some sites doesn't work in rekonq but do work in all my other browsers.
<orpras> erm
<orpras> don't
<orpras> While youtube does work.
<orpras> Specifically, flash that involves more interaction like the main menu for ted.com
<sparr> is KDE 4.x as featureful as 3.6 yet?
<moetunes> it's a it beyond that - plenty of screenshots on the web :)
<Gahuil> Hello
<Gahuil> You failed
<moetunes> who is you and how did they fail ?
<sparr> moetunes: screenshots aren't really what I'm looking for. I don't care about eye candy
<valorie> what do you care about?
<moetunes> sparr:  you could maybe elaborate on what you're looking for then - you asked a fairly general question and got a fairly general response :)
<valorie> most of the apps are far beyond what they were in 3 also
<sparr> well, off the top of my head, one of the biggest lacks in 4.0-4.2 compared to 3.6 was available panel widgets (forgot the right term, things like the clock, network monitor, K menu, etc)
<administrateur_> yo man
<rork> IF I close Kontact and want to open it again it most of the time won't open without me having to crash the KOrganizer Reminder Deamon (by clicking the icon in the system tray). Is there anyone that does not have that problem?
<valorie> sparr, all those widgets are available, better than ever
<valorie> I love the new Moon widget, for instance
<valorie> even better than the old one
<valorie> clocks -- there are multiple
<valorie> network mon -- excellent selection
<valorie> etc.
<sparr> good to know
<valorie> open up the cashew, and find loads of stuff
<sparr> there were soooo many problems with things like printing around 4.1 as well
<valorie> dunno about printing
<valorie> myself
<valorie> however, a developer friend was frustrated because he got a new printer, and it Just Worked
<valorie> nothing for him to hack on, at all
<valorie> :-)
 * geekosopher waves to valorie \0/
<valorie> o/
<valorie> how are you, geekosopher?
<geekosopher> valorie: good :)
<lombre> cual es el channel español?
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lombre> !es
<moetunes> it only works once per minute or so
<lombre> I have a problem with de konsole
<lombre> when I execute the command sudo it ask me the pw
<lombre> and i dont have pw
<lombre> i write root
<lombre> and the konsole  refuse it
<moetunes> the password is your login password if you have admin rights
<lombre> yeah but i put this word and konsole says: " Sorry Try Again." password atempts
<moetunes> then you don't have admin rights - what does the command   groups   return?
<moetunes> if you login to the computer as lombre and your password is mypassword then you do something like3   sudo kate somefile and the password you give is mypassword
<lombre> i dont know
<lombre> ok 1 mom
<mat69> hi, which qt version is in use by 10.10?
<lombre> yeah
<lombre> kubuntu 10.10
<moetunes> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in maverick
<lombre> lel
<moetunes> !find qt
<ubottu> Found: gtk2-engines-qtcurve, ibus-qt4, kde-style-qtcurve, kwin-style-qtcurve, language-selector-qt, libavahi-qt3-1, libavahi-qt3-dev, libavahi-qt4-1, libavahi-qt4-dev, libdbusmenu-qt-dev (and 329 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qt&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<moetunes> no idea then
<lombre> i come of windows 7en and the konsole it's hard with me!
<moetunes> it does take some practise
<moetunes> what are you trying to do?
<mat69> moetunes: great, that link helped me, thank you :)
<moetunes> woot!
<lombre> i want enter tu the "superadmin" (sudo)
<moetunes> lombre:  you need to find the groups you belong to to see if you can do that so in konsole type    groups   and copy the result to here pls
<lombre> okas
<lombre> in the / (root) no??
<lombre> usr
<moetunes> lombre:  it doesn't matter
<moetunes> any time you open a konsole it should start in the hoe dir - don't try a root konsole yet
<moetunes> s/hoe/home
<lombre> ok 1 moment
<lombre> oks I found the password but when I introduce rejects console
<moetunes> lombre:  sounds like you are not in the admin group - see if someone in the spanish channel can explain it better - in you irc type   /join #ubuntu-es
<lombre> it also thanks for all guy
<moetunes> lombre:  there is a wine channel
<moetunes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lombre> ok
<lombre> i know this programme
<lombre> execute the .msi programms no?
<moetunes> I don't use any windows apps sorry - there's mostly a linux one to do the same job - check the appdb
<moetunes> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<markey> ahoy
<bigbrovar> markey: Like seriously? Riddell would be working in west africa?
<markey> well, ask him yourself...
<Peace-> why what's up with africa?
<Peace-> xD
 * Riddell thinks he skipped over two pages at once
<bigbrovar> peace: Nothing I am from Nigeria myself am just so surprised and glad a kubuntu dev would be so close by :)
<ShishKabab> Does anyone have tips on how to configure and test audio recording. Audacity just stops recording after 0.5 seconds.
<evanion> hey everyone, quick question: I did a minimal install of kubuntu via the alternative cd, and ofc that makes me miss a lot of core packages that comes with the regular desktop metapackage... anyone know where i can find a list of the content in the meta package?
<yofel> Evanion: 'apt-cache depends kubuntu-desktop' will show what it would pull in if you installed it
<Evanion> ok ... i just want a basic install without openoffice, kontact, korganizer etc ...
<Evanion> and i prefer going from the ground up the n from the top down
<Evanion> since i don't need things like kppp and printer stuff ...
<yofel> well, the command I gave you will give you a list of packages that the meta-package installs, you might have to further bisect the dependencies of those packages to get what you need
<Evanion> yea, thanks :)
<lucas-arg> hey guys... whats the name of the plasma widget that shows like a window all contents of a folder?
<rork> Evanion: if you use `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends` it will skip installing all the recommended packages, this will give you a pretty basic kde
<Evanion> ah thanks
<lucas-arg> no idea about what im askng?
<rork> lucas-arg: I don't exactly know what you mean, maybe folder-view?
<lucas-arg> thanks
<lucas-arg> rork: its weird, when i add it to the desktop, it doesnt show me the window it shows me an icon...
<rork> lucas-arg: I have folder-view 1.0 by Fredrik Hoglund (kubuntu 10.04, KDE 4.4.2), which IIRC is shown on the desktop after installing
<lucas-arg> it might be a bug
<Unksi> anyone have a working intel 6300 card with maverick here?
<Unksi> im getting this error message on boot: Unsupported (too old) EEPROM VER=0x423 < 0x434 CALIB=0x5 < 0x4
<Unksi> and it only shows up in lspci/lshw
<ct529> guys anyone who knows how to manage tags in kde? I can create (up to two) but then cannot remove them if I attach them to objects
<mehmetali> salam
<pzico> anyone know how to get the mic working using the phonon audio server
<vipinb> hello how can i remove pulseaudio from kubuntu 10.10 and use alsa
<pzico> why would you want to this
<vipinb> I getting lots of problem with pulse hence I want to remove it..
<pzico> hmmm i cant get mic working - prefered suses setup but kubuntus is more professional
<pzico> dont know the answer to that but my guess is that is could be complex
<vipinb> I have problem with hda intel card. It put lots of log to my log file saying alsa hda intel card has problem. It is just killing my  system log
<howlymowly_> hi poeple... short question:  with kubuntu, it is possible to have an encrpyted home directory, right?
<squash_> Morning all, have a question if someone has a minute. I'm running 10.10 64 bit, and trying to use TrueCrypt(http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads). However after installing TrueCrypt, it crashes immediately after starting its GUI. Wondering if someone else can try it and see if it is only me.
<DiogenesW> servus
<Machtin> any alternative to gparted?
<Machtin> ah, found something. pardon
<ftg2> i am looking for a package that provides an offline copy of http://api.kde.org/
<moetunes> ftg2:  I use this sort of thing to get websites for offline use - http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/downloading-entire-web-site-wget
<ftg2> moetunes: thanks. seems i will probably end up getting it that way.
<moetunes> ftg2:  I doubt it comes in a package...
<ftg2> it wouldn't surprise me. i got the java 6 api, python 2.6 api, and a c++ reference in -doc packages
<ftg2> as addons to the packages that provide those languages
<moetunes> !find api
<ubottu> Found: apt-xapian-index, exim4-daemon-heavy, exim4-daemon-light, gtk-sharp2-gapi, libbrlapi-dev, libbrlapi0.5, libjexcelapi-java, libjexcelapi-java-doc, libkwineffects1a, libmarblewidget10 (and 186 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=api&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<\ottizen> Hello! I have just installed Kubuntu on a notebook and it runs well. However, when I clicked on my wireless network (and typed in my password), nothing happens. It just "blinks", but I get no error or connection. What's the problem and how do I solve it?
<moetunes> \ottizen:  I don't use wireless but from what I've seen on here alot of ppl have hassles with the kde network manager - you could try the gnome nm or install wicd as a workaround
<kamus> HOLA
<moetunes> need a spanish channel kamus_ ?
<ftg2> ahh. think i found something. the api website offers a 40mb .qch file which i just learned is used in qt's doc viewer.
<ftg2> i might just wget the website anyway. i like that format. they probably don't appreciate people crawling the site like that?
<moetunes> no harm in trying... :)
<therock> How to theming kubuntu 10.10 amd booting? When adding image to /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme ,  it shows only on selecting operating sistem i will run, not in the boot process of this kubuntu. Is there any way to theming it?
<moetunes> !plymouth
<\ottizen> moetunes: Thank you.
<moetunes> np :)
<therock> moetunes:  Thank you. :)
<moetunes> np :)
<therock> is there any gui apps for configuring grub plymouth theme easier?
<collabra> therock: gui apps....
<collabra> therock: for grub or plymouth....
<collabra> therock: have you thoroughly searched kpackage kit for answers...?
<therock> collabra:  you mean grub is different than plymouth?
<collabra> therock: cause' if you have adequate skills searching for what you need among the 20000 or more programs,... I can't tell you what you are already equipped to answer....
<collabra> yes grub is different than plymouth
<moetunes> !find plymouth
<ubottu> Found: plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo, mythbuntu-default-settings, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo, plymouth-theme-sabily, plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio, plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo, xubuntu-plymouth-theme, libplymouth-dev, libplymouth2, plymouth (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=plymouth&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<collabra> grub is what boots the kernel
<collabra> plymouth is the splash screen...
<collabra> i believe
<moetunes> yep
<therock> i see. :) im looking for gui program to configure plymouth themes, for easier.
<collabra> therock: then you looking within kpackage...
<collabra> your quest will end there.... most likely,... on the offhand chance there is no gui config program,... perhaps you would like to talk to an software engineer an collaborate on a project.
<collabra> an>and  ^^^
<snork> доброго времени суток
<collabra> !доброго времени суток
<therock> so, i should manually configure it. its allright. thanks. :)
<snork> не подскажите начиающему в чем проблема? в ubuntu 2.3 не определяется юсб модем, но если сначала зайти под виндой, подключится и перезагрузившись зайти под линуксом он определяется и прекрасно работает. как сделать чтобы он работал сразу?
<Pici> !ru | snork
<ubottu> snork: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<collabra> therock: sudo grub-update,... yeah,... i guess....
<therock> collabra: there should someone make the gui for sure...
<collabra> yeah,.. i complained about the lack of gui support and consolodation a week or two ago,... I've got no patience, since, for lack of basic research skills... :)
<collabra> i've got no time to do for someone else what they ought to do for themselves,... including learning the terminal.
<therock> i think startupmanager can update grub easier.. (??)
<therock> fix-> "Startup-Manager"
<collabra> i can just imagine the faces of the adept everytime a question comes along basic to fundamentals... unfortuneately,... tough love also comes with giving the gift of 'fishing' for himself or herself
<collabra> and that thought comes to fruition everytime a gui i built for users of the fundamentals... :)
<collabra> i > IS
<collabra> both are important and ought to flourish....
<collabra> unfortuneately,.. software engineers don't ultimately think that fundamental answers solve problems related to ignorance...
<therock> collabra: i dont get what exactly you mean
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<collabra> if you were an engineer,... what greater ignorance is there except a lack of knowledge concerning his system,...
<collabra> i'm sure he'd be quite put off by your lack of faith in his terminal and what it can do...
<collabra> he just might not care and look down on such an individual when considering carefuly his code.
<collabra> it's elite,.. the terminal,.. and someone needs to make it accessable to those of us within the gui
<collabra> that's it that's all,.. now,.. whether it'll get done,.. i dunno,... but i'll advocate for greater control for the users,... not the coders.
<collabra> and after all if the illusion of control is a simple gui,.. well,... give them the illusion of it,... it's certainly needed
<therock> terminal is an old way. Its an alternative. cannot put it on primary use. slowing down jobs.
<lieuwe> i've been trying to get some floppys formated, but kubuntu is giving me some trouble, i can't write the contents of the floppy for some reason, anyone any idea why this is?
<moetunes> I like the terminal - I find it quicker and lighter on resources and I can link several apps together
<therock> like now. its easier to talk than to chat - where typing letter one by one. ins't it?
<moetunes> lieuwe:  are you in the floppy group?
<lieuwe> moetunes: probably not, how do i make sure i am?
<moetunes> lieuwe:  to check in konsole use   groups
<lieuwe> moetunes: lieuwe adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin netdev admin sambashare pulse pulse-access, so nope
<lieuwe> moetunes: how do i add myself?
<moetunes> one minpls
<therock> does people still use floppy these days? (sorry-lieuwe :)
<lieuwe> therock: :P
<lieuwe> therock: not really, but i need to test some retarded os
<lieuwe> therock: i've only got a floppydrive in mah pc 'cause it was free :P
<collabra> lieuwe: hey....
<lieuwe> collabra: hai
<lieuwe> collabra: do i know you?
<collabra> lieuwe: you better be talkin bout microsoft
<lieuwe> nopezorz!
<lieuwe> diy os
<collabra> lieuwe: well, retarded is as retarded does...
<lieuwe> indeed
<collabra> i'm retarded and proud of it..:)
<moetunes> lieuwe:   sudo usermod -G floppy username   and logout/login
<collabra> i'm fully up on all retardation that isn't genetic...
<lieuwe> moetunes: thnks
<collabra> i wallow in my retardation...
<lieuwe> :P
<kt__> hey
<collabra> it's a great place to be since everyone else is there too...
<collabra> kt__: hey....!
<collabra> no exceptions...
<therock> is there any issue kde will make 3d graphic for system?
<collabra> therock: what,...?
<lieuwe> moetunes: now it gives me "error:device not correctly defined"
<moetunes> lieuwe:  is there an entry for it in /etc/fstab ?
<therock> collabra: 3d graphic menus, not just a flat image
<moetunes> desktop effects can do that
<lieuwe> moetunes: /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<moetunes> seems fine
<collabra> therock: i've been thinking that most screens will be touch screens,.. and yeah,.. i'm down with a 3d gui.
<collabra> shtd be cool with a mouse...
<lieuwe> moetunes: also, them command messed up my groups, now it's only "lieuwe floppy"
<moetunes> lieuwe:  with no floppy in run   dmesg | tail   and then insert a floppy and run that command again
<lieuwe> moetunes: same result
<therock> moetunes: it does, but not gui and menus.
<collabra> things flippin and missin each other in a cool way to bring up a buried window,...
<moetunes> lieuwe:   sudo usermod -G floppy  adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin netdev admin sambashare pulse pulse-accessusername   and logout/login
<collabra> sounds cool to me...
<lieuwe> moetunes: err, typo?
<moetunes> lieuwe:  nope multitasking ...
<lieuwe> -.-
<lieuwe> moetunes: oh fuck, lieuwe is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<therock> collabra: aurorae themes has started it by using vector for close windows buttons, right?
<lieuwe> moetunes: now there's no one with sudo access
<moetunes> lieuwe:  sorry - use the recovery option at boot - just write down the groups you need
<collabra> therock: you can sound like you don't actually know to make me look ignorant of linux tech if you want....
<lieuwe> moetunes: -.-
<collabra> therock: but,.. RIGHT!!!! =)
<therock> collabra: what do you mean..? i dont get it :(
<collabra> therock: i don't either,.. i'm retarded remember,... :)
<collabra> goofy and gone off the deep end...
<collabra> don't bother listening to what i say,... it'll only drive you crazy,...
<collabra> the best you can do is just let it be,... :)
<collabra> for i truly haven't got an actuall answer to your question,.. but i'm sure i've forgotten it already anyways...
<collabra> sorry for the tude,...
<collabra> woke up on the wrong side of the bedpost this morning...
<therock> its a commonly..
<lieuwe> moetunes: it wont work
<lieuwe> moetunes: i do the usermod -G blah command, and all it does is print usage info
<lieuwe> moetunes: i really need this fixed :P
<lieuwe> anyone else here any idea why the recovery console wont work?
<collabra> lieuwe: maybe it hasn't been thorougly tested.
<lieuwe> collabra: that would suck balls
<lieuwe> collabra: allt it does atm is print a help message when i enter a command
<collabra> lieuwe: no, i would suck balls,... if i were a woman... but unproven software is 10.10's jack in trade,... uh, oh... did i start something.
<lieuwe> collabra: but, like, why would you change anything about a recovery console that could break it?
<moetunes> lieuwe:  sudo usermod -a -G floppy,adm,dialout,cdrom,plugdev,lpadmin,netdev,admin,sambashare,pulse,pulse-access username   and logout/login
<collabra> lieuwe: i'm not entirely sure they did.
<lieuwe> moetunes: well, the login/logout is given as i need to reboot :P
<collabra> lieuwe: are you?
<lieuwe> collabra: am i what?
<lieuwe> anyways, brb
<collabra> lieuwe: sure they change anything about the recovery console...
<collabra> changed
<collabra> lieuwe: naw,.. i'm just bustin ur balls,and wastin ur time... small talk :) got the time...? I'm in the Pacific NorthWest...
<collabra> lieuwe: how bout you?
<collabra> lol
<K350> When upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 will I kep my programs or do I've to re-install them?
<lieuwe> moetunes: well, i can sudo again, lets see if i can format them floppy
<lieuwe> moetunes: urk, still no floppy access tho
<collabra> K350: don't upgrade is my advice... your potential grief might not become reality.
<collabra> K350: the latest and greatest software historically isn't stable,... and in 10.10's case history repeats,.. stay with LTS
<lieuwe> anyone here any idea why i can't write to floppy?
<moetunes> lieuwe:  are you sure the floppy drive still works? or the disk isn't dead?
<lieuwe> moetunes: the drive works,
<lieuwe> moetunes: it doesn;t even try to read the disk
<frecuenciaderese> hola
<moetunes> dmesg should mention something when a disk is inserted iirc
<lieuwe> moetunes: floppydrives don't detect it if a disk is inserted, it just checks before writing/reading
<collabra> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<lieuwe> moetunes: no other reason why it might be borked?
<therock> lieuwe: are you sure your floppy is not broken?
<lieuwe> therock: it works from windows
<moetunes> lieuwe:  I have'nt used a floppy this century - from here - http://lovinglinux.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1321045 - it seems you need root  access
<youngki> hello
<youngki> anyone using kubuntu?
<moetunes> heh prob 284 ppl in this channel are :)
<moetunes> lieuwe:  get the disk written yet?
<K350> collabra: Oh, well..maybe I should stay with LTS..hm
<lieuwe> moetunes: nope
<moetunes> lieuwe:  root access didn't work then?
<lieuwe> moetunes: nope
<moetunes> alt+F2   kdesudo dolphin   and you don't get access - check dmesg there has to be messages left there if the disk drive works
<therock> what's the most differences between 10.10 and TLS?
<lieuwe> moetunes: ugh, imma just wreck a couple cds for this, too much work this way
<moetunes> the lts has 3 yrs support for the desktop - 18 mnths for 10.10
<therock> fix-> LTS :/
<therock> what does support mean? it will not be developed after next 18 mnth?
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<collabra> K350: yeh maybe
<therock> ubottu: (by the way) thankyou for helping me out of my audio problem. I just need to keep default kubuntu 10.10 dvd version of pulseaudio and libpulse0. Plus installing pavucontroll. Now my sound is much-much better. Thanks. :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moetunes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<moetunes> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<therock> moetunes: so ubottu is a bot..? wow :||
<moetunes> heh :)
<collabra> therock: pulse,.. <vomit>
<therock> collabra: excuse me?
<collabra> therock: gotta go,.. tell ya in 20 30 minutes if you're still here and i even remember.
<Benkinooby> !nautilus
<moetunes> nautilus is the gnome file manager Benkinooby
<moetunes> !info nautilus
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 1138 kB, installed size 3036 kB
<therock> where is ubuntu 10.10 change log?
<moetunes> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<moetunes> check the release info link
<collabra> therock: what can i say about pulse,... I think it's immature to be a replacement for a steady standard.
<therock> i dont really know about kubuntu audio. but I think it just need someaudio effect like room effect, noise reduction, and sound clipping controll to enchance the audio...
<collabra> therock: pulse mis-sampled my experimental live recordings...at times not being able to keep up,... and it's supposed to be the realtime  next-gen....?  nope,.. it simply failed my test... not to mention the pitiful poor blind and naked audio controls... lol
<collabra> therock: nope,... thank god,... squeeze ships with alsa.
<moetunes> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<collabra> therock: i plan to switch the day it goes stable.
<collabra> therock: and forever live in bliss with the defacto-linux standard in secure and stable.
<collabra> therock: look at me,.. i'm giddy!!!!
<therock> but. bytheway. when i totally remove pulseaudio from my system, the sound goes flat like an old audio system..    (???)
<collabra> therock: so what,...remove your thumb,.. what can you hold on to?
<collabra> therock: your argument isn't made with any sense,...if you are promoting pulse, that is.
<therock> when I update to newer version, the sound terribly goes crockery
<therock> i need dictionary :)
<collabra> newer version,... from what to what?
<collabra> 10.04 to 10.10
<collabra> ????
<therock> so i have stuck on dvd default 10.10 amd dvd of kubuntu..
<therock> the libpulse0 and pulseaudio
<collabra> it's my understanding the current big fad the ubuntu family is facing is upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10,...
<collabra> is this your upgrade?
<therock> no, im not.
<therock> clean install
<collabra> ah,.. what then 10.10 upgrade to what,.. or just a clean install of 10.10,... ?
<therock> i just already use kubuntu for these 2 month
<therock> clean install of kubuntu 10.10 amd64
<collabra> therock: that's fine,... but 10.10 uses the pulse audio you say kills your audio,...?
<collabra> therock: and you seem to be backing pulse,...I'm confused
<collabra> to let you know 10.04 uses alsa,... 10.10 uses pulse,... again,...
<collabra> therock: pulse,.. <vomit>
<therock> it didn kill but crockery my sound if i update the libpulse0 and pulseaudio and its friends
<collabra> therock: what with,.. ppa's?
<therock> its default like from dvd
<collabra> therock: ???
<collabra> therock: okay,.. you win... lol
<therock> collabra: i dont win anything..??
<collabra> therock: ok,... i just got it,... a typical install using the dvd,.. and then you update it and it's fixed,.. well, great,.. you're fortunate to be satisfied with 10.10,...
<collabra> not sure you know the difference, though.
<therock> when i update to 0ubuntu21.1
<therock> from 0ubuntu21
<collabra> but hey,.. i'm glad it's working for ya... and glad you use debian. Preference is a right when it comes to distros, yah!
<collabra> :)
<therock> i dont really know about distros.
<therock> it just difficult to get annother distros from here.. :)
<collabra> therock: well, there's hundreds of em,.. most i think based on debian,... just like ubuntu.
<collabra> Personally I'd rather have the real thing than just a picture... :)
<collabra> the excitement just isn't the same unless it's real.
<therock> bytheway, much people here using ubuntu for linux or suse for office. so why not..?
<collabra> therock: different reasons
<collabra> therock: mainly preference,...
<collabra> stability,.. security,.. ease of use,.. support,.. take ur pick.
<therock> actually, i have fall in luv to pclinuxos. but it just 32bit..
<collabra> therock: lol,... yeah architecture is a reason also.
<collabra> features
<collabra> patch support.
<collabra> bug fixing...
<therock> features and... on where?
<collabra> security updates,... time,.. frequency,.. (discovery to fix time)
<collabra> lotsa different reason different people choose different distros.
<collabra> reasons
<collabra> it's rocket science only to a rocket scientist...
<collabra> which in an abstract way plays a big part in distro selection.
<therock> no reasons. I just learn to use annother os than wind. and firsly i found ubuntu. so i use ubuntu. but later i found kubuntu looks better. so i use kubuntu. :)
<sergi> hi
<collabra> duh,... a rocket scientist isn't going to think the same way about a linux distro, as say, a high school student.
<collabra> inteligence also is involved,... and im rolflmao at this moment.
<collabra> i crack myself up...
<therock> collabra: be easy. enjoy.. its morning now. I need to eat.
<howlymowly> hi poeple...
<howlymowly> short question:   I just reinstalled my system and used "home directory encryption" ...  now I have the question:  in case I have to restore my home directory...  how do I decrypt my own files?
<howlymowly> for example after a reinstallation of my system...
<zwox> hi there
<zwox> i have just one little question about device notifier
<zwox> i seen that kioclient exec . opens the . directory in default file browser
<zwox> and am wondering how to add a kioclient command to mount a removable media without browsing it
<zwox> anyone could help ? i already read the manual and the help but found nothing
<Walzmyn> zwox: you can mount with out browsing. Just click the little symbol out on the right of the device's name
<Walzmyn> foods, on the table, g'luck
<zwox> thank you Walzmyn, i should have try this one first
<zwox> enjoy your meal
#kubuntu 2010-11-24
<graph_irssi> I just totally bricked my sound
<graph_irssi> I was having issues with microphone input in Skype so i figured i would remove this piece of crap pulse audio >.>
<graph_irssi> so I installed ossv4
<graph_irssi> and well kmix and xine backend could not detected it okay...
<graph_irssi> so crew it i purged and removed it
<graph_irssi> i setup the linux sound system to use ALSA instead
<graph_irssi> and figured I would use plain ALSa with dmix
<graph_irssi> however this fail, and I got dummy controllers in kmix and nothing work
<graph_irssi> so I figured I just revert back to pulse since at least pulse allowed me to liste to music
<graph_irssi> so I put back in pulse, reconfiured my sound to use ALSA as input, reinstalled gstreamer setup all that stuff, removed the pulse blacklist stuff from my modprobe and reboot
<graph_irssi> kmix popped up at login
<graph_irssi> and all it can find is Dummy devices
<graph_irssi> no /dev/snd <-- nothing
<graph_irssi> lsmod | grep Audio found nothing
<graph_irssi> aplay -l shows no sound cards
<graph_irssi> and speaker-test does not work
<graph_irssi> worse of all /dev/dsp does not exist either
<moetunes> alsa prob isn't running
<graph_irssi> moetunes: could it be something in my modprod ?
 * graph_irssi never did a backup
<moetunes> no idea
<moetunes> lsmod | grep snd might tell
<graph_irssi> nothing
<moetunes> a reboot might be easiest
<valorie> also, pauvucontrol might help
<valorie> you should only have to use it once
<graph_irssi> I've rebooted 10,000 times now
<valorie> PA seems to get a bit confused sometimes
<graph_irssi> pauvucontrol shows nothing I have it installed
<valorie> poor thing
<valorie> !
<graph_irssi> root@graphitemaster:~# lsof | grep pcm
<graph_irssi> kded4     1808       root  mem       REG        8,1     17964    7348018 /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<valorie> how about alsamixer in console?
<valorie> M = muted
<can> Hi everyone. New Kubuntu User Here...
<graph_irssi> valorie:
<graph_irssi> root@graphitemaster:~# alsamixer
<graph_irssi> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Scunizi> graph_irssi: try kmix
<graph_irssi> okay so
<graph_irssi> root@graphitemaster:~# alsa-utils restart * Shutting down ALSA...                                                                                              [ OK ]  * Setting up ALSA...                                                                                                 [ OK ]
<graph_irssi> root@graphitemaster:~# pulseaudio -k
<graph_irssi> E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such process
<graph_irssi> root@graphitemaster:~# pulseaudio
<graph_irssi> W: main.c: This program is not
<FloodBotK1> graph_irssi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<graph_irssi> well that did not work well..
<Scunizi> graph_irssi: perhaps #kde
<graph_irssi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535718/
<graph_irssi> it's not kde's fault
<graph_irssi> it's kubuntu's fault and it's useless pulseaudio junk >.>
<graph_irssi> the dumbest idea since day one was to ship ubuntu with pulse
<graph_irssi> there should be an option to opt out.
<graph_irssi> pulseaudio + alsa have been giving me problems sice the day ubuntu introduced it.
<valorie> i have the opposite experience
<valorie> I usually have had problems until I installed PA
<valorie> even back in my Mandrake days, sometimes I used PA
<graph_irssi> well, needless to say do you have any idea what could be possibly wrong?
<valorie> graph_irssi: sadly, no
<squash_> Morning all, have a question if someone has a minute. I'm running 10.10 64 bit, and trying to use TrueCrypt(http://www.truecrypt.org/downloads). However after installing TrueCrypt, it crashes immediately after starting its GUI. Wondering if someone else can try it and see if it is only me.
<collabra> squash_: ha,... 10.10 is unstable and not ready in my opinion for distribution,... LTS is a Long Term Service for a reason,... stability, security, and compatibility.
<collabra> squash_: perhaps truecrypt isn't at this time compatible with 10.10
<collabra> squash_: another option you might want to consider is downloading the source if it's available and compile truecrypt yourself... if it doesn't work then,... you're out of luck
<collabra> not much i can say,... but i think there are alternatives to truecrypt,... not as integrated and seamless,.. but nonetheless available as an option.
<collabra> i'd have to think about what exactly what they are,.. but i'm sure with a little searching,... you would find them.
<collabra> squash_: also,... you might try encrypting your harddrive as an alternative,... i know there is no 'hidden' partitions,... but it'll secure your data.
<collabra> squash_: that's all i got.
<collabra> :)
<collabra> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<whacked> where did tab go under styles for changing workplace theme ?
<Gulfstream> whacked, can you explain your question?
<squash_> collabra: I compiled the source myself to the same result
<squash_> collabra: really I'm hoping that someone will actually download it and try to run it and see if it exhibits the same behavior
<whacked> ok system setting/application appearance , then on left there is 5 icons style/colors/icons/fonts/GTK appearance etc, anyway under style there use to be a tab to change workspace theme
<whacked> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMkn-TEj_10 ths video explain what i am attempting to find
<whacked> the long bar at bottom where you have application launcher
<whacked> ok
<whacked> why why why pulse crap audio
<collabra> squash_: hmmm,... sorry to hear that,... 10.10 must be just too different to be compatible,... i'd keep returning to the website every now and then to see if they've updated for 10.10
<whacked> my m-audio card hates pulse audio
<whacked> where did workspace themes go ?
<whacked> first time with kubuntu
<whacked> going back to opensuse
<collabra> whacked: just a sec, there, whacked...
<whacked> since it is impossible to remove puls audio with destrying system
<whacked> oh
<whacked> ok i can wait
<whacked> tghis will be 4 install of an OS today\
<collabra> whacked: before you spit on the distro... try LTS 10.04,... it's audio is alsa
<collabra> whacked: and, yeah,... i hate pulse,...
<whacked> but i ma correct it practcally immpossible to disable pulse audio right
<collabra> whacked: i dunno,... I had more problems with 10.10 than just audio....
<whacked> oh
<whacked> opensuse wasawesome but the made changes recently to update process the keep destroying QT on me
<collabra> so i use 10.04 LTS until squeeze goes stable.... then i'm switchin for the life of the distro.
<whacked> but you cannot disable pulse audio
<whacked> so for that reason i am not going to convert
<collabra> pulse audio isn't default in 10.04 LTS,... alsa is.
<whacked> yes
<whacked> but you mentioned squeeze go stable
<whacked> right
<collabra> besides,.. 10.10 isn't stable or friendly in alot of ways,... It just wasn't ready for publishing.... I'm afraid.
<whacked> it can be stable as a rock but if pulse audio still going to part of it
<whacked> then i cant do it
<whacked> if you try removing pulse it want to take whole gui with t
<collabra> whacked: like i've said... more than the sound system is at fault with 10.10,.. from my experience...
<whacked> ok back to open suse
<collabra> whacked: I do not know why kde is going to pulse,...
<collabra> whacked: pulse isn't ready,... it's a framework for potential,.. that's it.
<valorie> that is NOT my experience
<valorie> PA is usually useful
<valorie> and 10.10 has been very stable
<collabra> whacked: which is why i mourn ubuntu with this latest release,... i'll never get excited about any other releases other than a long term supported release.
<collabra> valorie: your experience is irrelevant to me and makes little difference,... piss on 10.10
<valorie> collabra: this channel is for help
<valorie> you aren't being helpful
<valorie> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<valorie> go to offtopic if you want to complain
<collabra> valorie: helpful,... help whacked,... you cant ,... 10.10 isn't ready,.. wasn't ready,... and will never touch my harddrive ever again.
<valorie> ....
<whacked> hi valorie
<whacked> sure we were talking ealier tonight
<whacked> about amarok
<valorie> indeed
<collabra> valorie: just the facts as i've experience them valorie...
<whacked> well like i thought m-audio cards hate pulse audio\
<valorie> then let's stick to facts
<collabra> valorie: don't take it so hard,.. distros need to be scrutinized and laid bare for what they are,...
<collabra> valorie: don't take it personally
<valorie> whacked: that is why I recommended 10.04 rather than 10.10
<whacked> and honestly it difficult for me , to figure out how to suspend service
<collabra> valorie: as do i
<valorie> if you can't use PA, then 10.10 isn't for your system
<collabra> valorie: PA....?
<valorie> pulseaudio
<collabra> oh,.. pules.
<collabra> yeah...
<whacked> where i am going to be in future
<collabra> whacked: pulse isn't complete yet.. it will be,.. just not in this release
<whacked> which sound systems was a choice
<collabra> whacked: scuse' ,.. ?
<whacked> like in windows you install correct driver and go
<collabra> whacked: compatible with pulse,.. you mean?
<whacked> maybe
<whacked> god i am so confused
<collabra> whacked: :)
<whacked> confused why opensuse is failing me\
<collabra> whacked: do you mean what audio hardware is compatible with pulse audio,.. or,... ?
<whacked> they must have made changes to update process
<collabra> to opensuse...?
<collabra> i'm confused too.
<collabra> :)
<whacked> sure it was nvidia driver that corrupted my sound issues in opensuse]
<whacked> this time going to install one app at time
<whacked> then try amarok until it fails\
<collabra> whacked: ok,.. I'm really confused at the moment,.. but that's okay,...
<whacked> i do hate rpm's
<whacked> maybe 10.04 kbuntu is the way
<collabra> yeah,.. debs rule the package scene, in my opinion.
<whacked> i find packages break up easier in rpm's
<whacked> just my thought
<whacked> not that i am linux guru
<collabra> whacked: i would totally suggest you try 10.04,... please,... for me,.. lol :)
<whacked> more like noob
<whacked> just for you
<collabra> whacked: i think you will like the distro,..
<whacked> you buying dinner
<valorie> I feel 10.04 would work better
<collabra> lol,.. sure.
<whacked> noticed there is no workspace thems with 10.10
<collabra> whacked: it's stable, compatible, secure, long term updates,.. and will be current for quite a while.
<whacked> thought that was a step back
<whacked> themes
<collabra> whacked: tiny, tiny, step back,... for example,.. kde in 10.04 is version 4.2,... in 10.10 it's what,... 4.5 i think... minor significance and little trade off for what you gain.
<whacked> downloading 10.04
<collabra> whacked: latest does not mean greatest.
<whacked> true
<valorie> I'm not sure what you mean by themes
<collabra> whacked: right on,... lemmy know how it goes... i should at least be available for an instant message to my nick,... if i'
<valorie> but you can create custom workspaces
<collabra> if i'm not here.
<valorie> that is the strength of plasma desktop
<whacked> under style there was a tab for changing themes
<whacked> style/icon/coor/font/\
<collabra> but i've gotta go for now,.. glad you've decided to give us another chance for your desktop of choice.... bye for now.
<whacked> netbook suck for typing\
<whacked> ok bye
<whacked> i read that packaes break easier on rpm based, only reason for change really to deb
<whacked> bed time
<valorie> sleep well
<whacked> cant belive i formatted pc 5 time in porcess today
<whacked> so exciting
<valorie> lol
<valorie> that's one way to think of it.....
<milo> hello. anyone knows how to fix this in pidgin: "https://omega.contacts.msn.com/"
<bigbrovar> milo: if its the ssl issue, I think that has been fixed in the latest pidgin update. you might want go to www.pidgin.im on how u can install that on ubuntu
<milo> bigbrovar: aah thanks let me try that
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i have a problem here, with somes files, on kubuntu, some characters appears not normally, like that f you can see, �
<ubuntu> and when i try to open such a files with these characters in their names, it is'nt possible to open them
<ubuntu> it's like they does'nt exist, i can't open them, and can't move them, i can do nothing
<ubuntu> but if i am under Ubuntu (with gnome), it works
<valorie> hmmm, sounds like you are missing a necessary font file or something
<ubuntu> sorry for my english...
<ubuntu> thanks valorie for responding, in reality, i have this problem from the 3.x versions of kde
<ubuntu> and it is still here in the 4.xx versions
<valorie> your english is fine, I just don't know what to do to fix it
<valorie> I suggest asking in the kubuntuforums, and include the actual names of the files you are unable to open
<valorie> http://www.kubuntuforums.net
<valorie> mention how long the problem has existed, and that everything is fine in gnome
<ubuntu> ok, thank you very much :)
<valorie> this seems to be a time when most tech experts in teh channel are asleep, busy or away
<valorie> unfortunately
<ubuntu> do you know when i can find them available?
<ubuntu> anyway, i'm going to ask in the kubuntuforums, as you suggested
<youlun> I just did a fresh install of Kubuntu 10.10 with locale set to Chinese(Taiwan). When I press ctrl+space to type Chinese, I don't get a candidate list to select characters. There is no ibus icon in the tray. Does anyone have any idea what to do?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I'm afraid I'm not familiar with that issue
<valorie> however, I'll bet you can find someone in #ubuntu who is
<youlun> I'll try there
<valorie> good luck, youlun!
<youlun> thanks! :)
<youlun> No one answered me in #ubuntu. That channel is so spammy.
<valorie> well, if you are willing to wait for an answer, the ubuntuforums are superb
<valorie> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<valorie> be sure to search first, it is likely that an answer is already there for you
<valorie> I've found answers there SO many times
<valorie> even before I was using kubuntu, LOL
<youlun> I've been searching for at least an hour already
<valorie> :(
<valorie> then be sure to post your question
<youlun> Yeah, I will
<frogonwheels> youlun: just going to try installing japanese on mine.
<valorie> another excellent site is http://askubuntu.com/
<youlun> frogonwheels: let me know how it goes :)
<valorie> I don't see a way to search that one, however
<youlun> valorie: looks like you can search by tags on askubuntu. I don't see much about ibus though
<valorie> locales, perhaps?
<zen> 10.04 + Nvidia. I changed to native resolution of 1152x864 in Nvidia X Server Settings and copy the xorg generated to /etc/X11. But iafter rebooting, it boots to terminal and the F8 terminal stuck at "Checking battery state .. [OK]". Now running in fail safe mode. Any idea what might be the exact problem?
<zen_> The driver works perfectly fine with all effects, even works when the native resoltuion is applied, but when the settings are commited to xorg.conf and rebooted it just ends up to terminal
<valorie> hmmm, I thought xorg.conf was deprecated?
<zen_> What! I have no idea about this. deprected in favour of?
<frogonwheels> zen_:  using xrandr  - and the xrandrtray or whatever it's called
<frogonwheels> zen_: krandrtray
<frogonwheels> zen_: if that's running on login, it should set your screen up how you want it.
<zen_> frogonwheels: xrandr output shows max resolution of 024x768, but nvidia succefully applies 1152x864. Confused.
<frogonwheels> zen_: oh. hmm.
<youlun> I posted about my ibus problem here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=329
<zen> frogonwheels:  resolution issue: When resolution settings aer not correct during boot, does it just end up in terminal or show appropriate message? Because I tried commiting the nvidia generated xorg.conf for 1024x768. Even then it just hangs  to terminal.
<valorie> youlun: there is one answer waiting for you!
<youlun> thanks valorie! I just saw acid's post
<valorie> hope that works for you -- it is a safe option, for sure
<youlun> I think i'll relogin now since ibus still has two icons in the panel for the moment
<youlun> So should I remove ibus before installing from the ppa?
<olskolirc> hey how can i get html web page to load as desktop wallpaper on karmic please?
<valorie> olskolirc: do you mean a homepage?
<valorie> or do you want to copy the page and use that as a wallpaper?
<valorie> if the latter, right-click and save the image
<valorie> and then set that image as your wallpaper
<wqapol_> I guess he meant setting a webpage in fullscreen mode stuck to desktop. Like active pages in windows.
<wqapol_> *Active desktop
<valorie> ah, it's been so many years since I used Windows
<edferoci> hello everybody ! MY radeon 9250 is driving me crazy: it emits like a continuos beep !
<davendizz> hi, just installed konversation. can anyone tell me how i access different channels please?
<sresu> How can I crop an image? Image>Crop to selection option is not allowed here to be selected?
<sresu> Got it
<valorie> davendizz: type /join #newchannel
<valorie> for each new chan you want to join
<valorie> or you can search the server, by typing /list searchterm
<valorie> then select and join those which sound interesting
<valorie> using /j works too, for short
<valorie> oops, you missed my reply to you, davendizz
<valorie> davendizz: type /join #newchannel
<valorie> [02:33] <valorie> for each new chan you want to join
<valorie> [02:34] <valorie> or you can search the server, by typing /list searchterm
<valorie> [02:34] <valorie> then select and join those which sound interesting
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> [02:34] <valorie> using /j works too, for short
<valorie> you need to start each command line with the /
<valorie> silly floodbot
<rethus> have the old known bug with /var/lib/NetworkManager/networkstate on kubuntu... but since last update "NetworkEnable=true" didn't work anymore
<rethus> only set eth0 to auto connect in /etc/network/interfaces works, but this break some of my applications, which seems to check for network-connection over network-manager ?! Any Idea, what i could do?
<zzzxzzz> hi
<zzzxzzz> santana
<zzzxzzz> #ubuntu
<Walzmyn> zzzxzzz: I installed wicd - its not a perfect solution but it works
<zzzxzzz> r u sure?
<Walzmyn> what's not to be sure about, I couldn't get on the internet, now I can
<Walzmyn> but the thing is kind of a pain, you can't connect to a wired and wireless network at the same time
<hazamonzo_> Why might the "Add" button on the VPN tab in Network Manager be greyed out? http://imagebin.org/124647
<zzzxzzz> interesting
<wqapol> How do I install plasma themes in Kubuntu 10.04. I dont see themes dialog anywhere.
<biberao> hi
<thomas___> hi
<thomas___> bin zum erstenmal hier
<biberao> isnt kiosktool on kubuntu?
<crissi> hello
<thomas___> hi crissi
<crissi> after some while running (some days) i lost some text in kde status dialogs
<crissi> like kopete 'user is online'
<crissi> i'm running kde 4.5.3 on 10.10
<crissi> whats going wrong there?
<crissi> and how i can get it back?
<thomas___> sorry
<thomas___> i can not english
<crissi> for the problem with freezing ssh connections i found a workaround (add some options to users ssh_config) but it should be also interesting when this will be fixed
<biberao> how to enable kiosk features on kubuntu?
<Riddell> biberao: there's no kiosktool for KDE 4
<biberao> Riddell: then how to enable kiosk?
<biberao> byebye
<biberao> thanks
<rtK> Hi, I installed Ubuntu with KDE but I don't have sound anymore
<rtK> I precise, I'm on a french distribution
<rtK> is there anybody ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: hello
<rtK> hi phoenix_firebrd
<rtK> Have you any solution ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: do you need help
<Arran> Hello
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd yes
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: what was your problem
<rtK> I don't have sound anymore on Kubuntu 10.04
<rtK> I installed Ubuntu and I wanted to try kde so I installed kde-desktop but there's no sound
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: what is your soundcard
<rtK> It seems to be a "HDA Nvidia (ALC1200)
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: i think ubuntu uses pulseaudio, you have to configure the kde applications to use pulseaudio
<jussi> rtK: and youve checked in system settings -> multimedia?
<Arran> I have a problem with my Printer: HP Photosmart D6160. All drivers are installed, I can see the HP Device Manager. When I click on Print Test Page, the printer reacts, but does produce just an empty sheet of paper. Has anybody any idea?
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd What about phonon ?
<Arran> This is my last issue for a complete changeover from Windows to Kubuntu. Under Unbuntu 09.10 the printer run successfully, as it does also under Windows XP.
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: like jussi said did you check the multitmedia settings
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: there you can find the phonon settings, see if your card is detected and test it
<rtK> jussi, yeah I checked. In the french documentation is written to top "plaback/recording" in the list. I did it but without results
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd, I checked it but when I test it, there's no sound and no notification
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: do you have vlc player?
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd yes, why ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: in that set the audio ouput device to pulseaudio and try playing something
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd, in multimedia settings ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: vlc
<rtK> sorry I don't understand
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: open vlc
<rtK> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: in the menu
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: tools->preferences
<rtK> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: audio
<rtK> yes
<rtK> an then
<rtK> and*
<FloodBotK1> rtK: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: output module. choose pulse audio
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: save and restart vlc
<rtK> ouch
<rtK> it didn't change
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: play some music file and see if you can hear any thing
<rtK> I'm on KDE, do not forget it
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: so?
<rtK> I can't hear anything
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: can you open the system activity
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: ctrl+esc
<rtK> yes it open
<rtK> it's
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: can you see the pulseaudio there
<rtK> I can see it
<rtK> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: install the pulseaudio volume control
<rtK> install ?
<rtK> Where can i find it ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: kpackagekit
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: did you restart after the installation
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd, restart the OS ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: ya
<rtK> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: ok
<rtK> 2 weeks ago
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: oh
<rtK> I can't find pulseaudio volume control on Kpackagedit
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: search this in kpackagekit "pavucontrol". that is the pulseaudio volume control. install it
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd, it's installed
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: then open the app
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: are you new to linux?
<rtK> vlc open
<rtK> phoenixbrd, yes =S
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd*
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK:open terminal. press alt+f2 and type terminal
<rtK> Konsole ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: ya
<rtK> terminal opened
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: type pavucontrol and press enter
<rtK> yeah
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: is the volumecontrol app opened?
<rtK> yes it's open
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: goto configurations tab
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: what is the profile selected?
<hfc> hello
<hfc> [  445.452051] hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 2
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd, what to you call a profile ?
<hfc> broadcom BLUETOOTH stick
<rtK> mute ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: i couldnt get you?
<hfc> kubuntu 10.04
<hfc> tried every suggestion about disabling EHCI_HCD and so on
<hfc> any ideas?
<hfc> please.. thanks
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd soory I don't understand
<rtK> sorry*
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: wait
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: can i remotely operate your desktop to try solving your problem?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: any problem?
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd, no problem
<rtK> but how'll you proceed
<rtK> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: can you install the teamviewer software. http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<jussi> rtK: phoenix_firebrd - we generally discourage this behaviour, (remote desktop) as its potentially very dangerous.
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: he is a newbie, how can i do it , its very hard in normal way
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: he is a newbie, how can i do it , its very hard in normal way
<jussi> phoenix_firebrd: its one of the restrictions we have here on irc, you just have to keep asking questions and asking him to provide answers.
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: where can i see the list of restictions in this irc
<jussi> !guidelines | phoenix_firebrd
<ubottu> phoenix_firebrd: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jussi> phoenix_firebrd: thats the guidelines. however, operators are expected to also use common sense in giving advice to the users.
<rtK> Do not get excited. There's no problem, if he can resolve my pb would it be wonderful.
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: are you an operator?
<jussi> rtK: just realise you are giving someone you dont know, full access to your computer and all the info on it.
<jussi> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<rtK> hmmm
<rtK> that' true
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: thank you for pointing out the guidline.i will leave the decision to rtK
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: what jussi thinks is right.
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: but if you trust a person, there is nothing to worry about
<rtK> no problem. You would not do anything that damages the computer, wouldn't you ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: i promise
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd I installed teamviewer
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: ok
<jussi> phoenix_firebrd: also, vnc is installed by default iirc ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: ya, i didnt try that, i will surly try that, after this one
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: please dont mistake me, i am trying to help rtK
<jussi> phoenix_firebrd: I understand, but its my job to make sure that people understand the risks before taking them.
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: ya. i appreciate it
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: start teamviewer.3
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: start teamviewer
<rtK> ok
<rtK> it's running
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: dont say anything here
<rtK> sorry ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: you have to mail me the id and password. my mail id is phoenix_firebrd@yahoo.com
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: did you send it?
<rtK> I sent it
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: ok, i am checking now
<smartman> Всем привет, кто поможет из сорцев собрать deb пакет?
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question. is it possible to turn off font smoothing in kate?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd, I'm here
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: what happened?
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd, unfortunately ther's still no sound
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: ok wait
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: open kmix
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: its the volume control
<rtK> phoenix_brd it's open
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: big dialog with menu?
<rtK> ?? the window with big menu ? no
<rtK> it's Kmix, it's not a gnome app
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: press the mixer button
<rtK> volum icon in the bottom right of the screen ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: ya
<rtK> mixer ?
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<rtK> yes it's open
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: in the menu select configure master channel
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd yeah it's done
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: are you using laptop?
<rtK> no
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: in the mixer dialog menu  goto settings ->select channels
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: there can you find any things named pcm?
<rtK> yes then ?
<rtK> I found it
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: select it and press ok
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: can you see the pcm control now?
<rtK> yes it's display
<rtK> ed
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: increase the pcm control fully
<rtK> phoenix_brd it has always been inscresed fully
<rtK> sorry I'm not very good at English
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: run the command aplay in konsole and tell me what you get
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: so what, i am not good at your language :)
<rtK> sudo apt-get aplay ?
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: ya do it
<rtK> it's displayed "The operation aplay is not valid"
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: are you getting the error when you run aplay?
<rtK> I type "sudo apt-get aplay" and this message is displayed
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: the command is sudo apt-get install aplay
<rtK> ouch
<rtK> it's displayed "impossible to find the package aplay"
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: try sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<rtK> it was already installed
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: sorry for the delay
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: can we use the teamviewer again
<rtK> phoenix_brd yes
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: run the teamviewer and main me the id and pasword
<rtK> I sent it
<xHomicide``> I want to share a directory so windows PCs can access them.
<xHomicide``> from within dolphin, looking at a directories properties, nothing happens when I click the "Configure File Sharing..." button
<olskolirc> no valorie I meant using an actual web page as desktop wallpaper like the earlier linux version.
<phoenix_firebrd> rtK: are you there
<rtK> phoenix_firebrd yes
<Fuzznut> I seem to be having a problem with hearing audio from my headset with kubuntu 10.10. Any suggestions?
<ashley_> hello all. I recently had my laptop switched from windows vista to kubuntu. I am totally unfamiliar with almost everything on my laptop. My concern is... is there built in virus/spyware protection? Or do I have to install something to my laptop?
<marxjohnson> Fuzznut: try running pulseaudio device chooser, and making sure your headset is selected as the output device for the stream your listening to (or set as the fallback device)
<marxjohnson> apt-get install padevchooser
<marxjohnson> ashley_: There aren't really viruses or spyware for Kubuntu. If you want to be extra careful, or are going to be sending/sharing files with Windows machines, you can install KlamAV and do a regular scan
<ashley_> thank you
<marxjohnson> np
<bernardo> hi
<bernardo> I'm testing kubuntu 10.10. I was a Fedora and Arch user before.
<bernardo> I noticed that kubuntu use *a lot* of memory, propably because it has more underlining processes and daemons
<bernardo> is there a guide somewhere to strp off unwanted daemons from kunbuntu 10.10?
<bernardo> or to optimize performance?
<greenmang0> bernardo: http://guvnr.com/pc/ubuntu-disable-services/
<bernardo> thanks
<bernardo> not very useful...
<bernardo> sorry
<prosper__> does anyone know how to get the file manager to show hidden partition
<moetunes> normally ctrl+h  does the trick
<prosper__> i guess not for me
<moetunes> check in the view menu for the key combo
<prosper__> well it work for hidden file but not for the partition in the side panel
<nerdy_kid> I just had a thought:  I wonder if akonadi could allow access of ubuntu one from kde....would be pretty cool imo
<yoost> I read that you can use a KDE Theme Manager for kubuntu themes, is that installed by default?
<moetunes> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<yoost> moetunes: ?
<moetunes> I thought the bot link would have something more useful
<moetunes> I don't know about a theme manager
<yoost> moetunes: ok it doesn't seem to work I just saw the !themes command
<moetunes> yoost:  you didn't see what ubottu said about where to get themes?
<moetunes> not that it helps you
<nerdy_kid> yoost: kgethotstuff?
<nerdy_kid> go to systemsettings, workspace appearence, and hit "get new themes"
<yoost> moetunes: nope I use chatzilla  on firefox since I'm on kubuntu and are barely finding my way around as it is
<yoost> nerdy_kid: aah that's were it is :)
<nerdy_kid> yoost: glad you found it :)  a whole big bunch of apps in KDE have "get new blahblah" integrated
<nerdy_kid> window decorations, icons, plasma themes, game themes, etc
<yoost> nerdy_kid: ok so you get everything in when you need in that one file when you download the theme?
<yoost> nerdy_kid: everything you need  when you download the theme?
<nerdy_kid> yoost: currently there is no way to download a complete theme with one download.  That will probably change, but in the mean time you have to download everything seperately.  Everything means:  icons, kdm theme (login theme), mouse cursors, plasma (desktop) theme, color scheme and window decoration.
<nerdy_kid> sucks, but no easy way around it currently
<nerdy_kid> does that answer your question?
<yoost> nerdy_kid: ok , yeah that sucks, but I guess you just have to do it. So you have to go to application appearence and install colours and icons for the theme?
<nerdy_kid> yoost: ^^
<nerdy_kid> yeah
<yoost> nerdy_kid: ok at least I know how to do it then :)
<nerdy_kid> many themes on the sites (and in the get hot new stuff) are not actually complete anyway.
<yoost> nerdy_kid: btw do you know how to get a mac-inspired menu, you know the fish-eye look where the icons becomes bigger when you hoover them, I think I have seen themes like that, but I'm not sure if that is some special effect you have to do separately
<nerdy_kid> yoost: sry man, I gtg maybe someone else can help you
<yoost> ok
<moetunes> you'll need a dock for that yoost
<moetunes> !dock
<moetunes> something like awn or docky
<yoost> moetunes: ok thanks, I'll check it out :)
<m477> what commend i can see hardware information ?
<moetunes> sudo lshw should work
<m477> moetunes: without sudo loggin is it possible ?
<m477> it is preatty to much specific
<moetunes> m477:  I am pretty sure you need sudo for lshw - you can try lspci and lsusb etc without sudo
<m477> i need just roughly
<moetunes> type  ls  and hit the tab button twice to see the diff ls options
<m477> thx
<m477> moetunes: but there isnt such commends on server where im logged
<m477> via ssh
<moetunes> what sort of server? ubuntu server?
<m477> dunno rly
<moetunes> I have those commands here through ssh
<m477> but there isnt such
<moetunes> you'll need to find out what the server is then
<m477> doesnt exist any universal commend ? i just need to know basic
<moetunes> those commands are universal for linux systems - if it is a windows server I would have no idea
<m477> how check what typ server is it
<moetunes> what does the   whoami   command return?
<moetunes> if nothing then it is not a linux system
<m477> returns my loggin name
<moetunes> that's fine, does   cat /etc/issue   return anything?
<m477> yea
<m477> it is Scientific Linux
<moetunes> you'll need to see if it has a chat channel or forum then
<maco> there's also the generic "linux forums"
<maco> or ##linux
<maco> and lshw can be used without sudo
<maco> it wont get quite as detailed, but itll give a bunch of ino
<maco> *info
<moetunes> not if it isn't installed... :)
<m477> there isnt lshw
<maco> oh
<Fuzznut> is there any way to repair pulseaudio. I was messing around with a bunch of settings trying to get my headset and jacked it up
<moetunes> you could try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<Fuzznut> man getting this headset jack to work is going to take a miracle d:P
<moetunes> I would check in alsamixer to make sure it isn't muted
<Fuzznut> all it is displaying is dummy output as my audio source
<moetunes> what does   amixer   return?
<Fuzznut> mixer attach default error: no such file or directory
<moetunes> heh
<Fuzznut> d:P
<moetunes> sounds like the card isn't found - do you know what it is?
<moetunes> lspci | grep -i audio   will tell
<Fuzznut> intel 82801I
<moetunes> this link might help
<moetunes> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Fuzznut> cool will check it out
<Fuzznut> guess I will have to resort to a reinstall then try messing with it again until I find a fix for the headset jack
<Fuzznut> this has truely been a challenge
<moetunes> Fuzznut:  you'll need to make sure alsa sees the card before trying too much
<Fuzznut> what confuses the me is if I put the jack half way in the port while it was working the sound would come out of both speakers but I inserted fully the speakers go mute and no sound out of the jack
<Fuzznut> my brain is tired hehe I hope you got that last statement
<moetunes> yeah I understood it :)
<atx> ok i got a weird question.. i need to back up my kubuntu system, with the current drivers intact, so i can do a reinstall of it -- have to use the wl driver for my wifi card and also have a different display driver
<Fuzznut> I was using gnome forever and now kde uses pulseaudio by default and can't seem to switch to alsa
<atx> How would i go about doing that?
<Fuzznut> atx: to make a image of your install?
<atx> yes Fuzznut a exact image of my install
<Fuzznut> atx: you can use acronis true image
<moetunes> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<moetunes> I use the dd command for that
<atx> i basically need ot make an install image of my current system with its drivers.
<Roey> Riddell:  hola.  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257522  <-- when will this update hit Kubuntu?
<ubottu> KDE bug 257522 in compositing "disappearing windows when changing desktops (on nvidia with compositing)" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<Roey> Riddell:  oh and thanks so much for keeping kubuntu running smoothly
<sam__> hey, i need help
<sam__> kde won't start
<sam__> http://pastebin.com/PwtUSD9z is startkde's output
 * Roey wish he could help
<sam__> is anyone here?
<Roey> no sure.  WHy don't you lurk with us and you'll get a response eventually?
 * Roey is lurking himself
<sam__> i kinda want to play with plasma and i have limited time on the interwebs
<Roey> ahh
<Roey> is it a kubuntu-specific thing?
<sam__> yep
<Roey> oh
<Roey> ??shrug??
<sam__> http://pastebin.com/PwtUSD9z
<Roey> like I said before, wish I could help
<sam__> kded commits seppuku instatntly
<sam__> what packages does kde require to start up?
<Roey> ah
<Roey> see that kind of stuff is why I am migrating my home pc to windows
<sam__> its the first problem i've had in three years >_>
<Roey> and this bug[1] which has been fixed and backported but hasn't hit kubuntu debs yet
<Roey> 1. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=257522
<sam__> @jwboles http://pastebin.com/PwtUSD9z
<ubottu> KDE bug 257522 in compositing "disappearing windows when changing desktops (on nvidia with compositing)" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<sam__> @jwboles can you hel me out?
<sam__> help*
<sam__> @roey no cigar
<Roey> aye
<sam__> found out how to fix it
<sam__> i had to nuke /var/tmp/kdecache-sam
<ashley_> If someone could PM me that would be greatly appreciated. I just had Kubuntu put on my laptop today so I am fresh with many questions. Please & TY
<Roey> ashley_:  what kind of issues did you encounter? I'm not a dev but I can help out with some things
<naickname> hi
<xport> hi
<xport> hi all
<xport> what thing does exists for recovering Kubuntu 10.10 after installong Windows7....  Because Kubuntu booter was destroyed
<shamimzaki> Hi, can I expect a minimal kde if I install kdebase-apps and kdebase-bin only ?
<jmichaelx> it looks to me like the maintainners of the kubuntu ppa have effed up again
<Roey> why?
<Roey> dude, the maintainers of kubuntu lurk here, please show some modicum of respect
<jmichaelx> i said the kubuntu ppa, 'dude'
<jmichaelx> and a screwup is a screwup
<jmichaelx> has anyone else here installed the most recent updated from the kubuntu ppa?
<Roey> you also said 'maintainners', but who's counting ;)
<Roey> sure
<Roey> which part of it
<Roey> what's the issue?
<jmichaelx> Roey: the maintainers of the kubuntu ppa.... which is not entirely synonymous with the the maintainers of kubuntu.
<Roey> who knows, why leave it to chance :) anyway, what's the issue?
<jmichaelx> Roey: i do not know what you are talking about, and i don't think you do either
<Roey> sorry, it looked to me like you were about to ask for help with something
<Roey> jmichaelx:  cheer up ;)
<Riddell> Roey: 4.5.4 is due to be released next week
<Roey> Riddell:  YES, thanks
<Roey> Riddell:  seriously, this stupid bug has been debilitating my experience for months now
<Roey> Riddell:  check out the attached video there
<jmichaelx> upon installed the most recent updates from the kubuntu ppa, desktop effects no longer work, and in system settings>desktop effects>all effects, there is nothing there
<jmichaelx> upon installing*
<Roey> aye
<Roey> is the package installed?
<Roey> as in, check to see if it is still installed or if it was held back
<Roey> brb
<jmichaelx> Roey: i will check. although nothing was mentioned as having been held back when i upgraded
<Roey> also,
<Roey> are you running with composite enabled?
<jmichaelx> initially, i had been blaming the nvidia driver
<Roey> what's your video card, and do your drivers for it work
<Roey> ahh ok
<Roey> but you did glxgears and saw it running fine?
<Roey> or glxinfo rather
<Roey> Riddell:  also, where's is there a fixed-bug list for the coming 4.5.4 release?
<jmichaelx> Roey: glxgears / glxinfo are fine
<jmichaelx> Roey: and even if they were not fine, i do not think it would explain the 'all effects' menu being absent
<jmichaelx> Roey: unless some functionality there has changed
<Roey> hrm ok, are there any bugs currently filed against desktop effects
<Roey> I am searching but so far didn't find anything;
<jmichaelx> Roey: no idea. desktop effected worked here without issue until i installed these updates a few minutes ago
<Roey> brb... gotta eat
<yofel> jmichaelx: can you check if there's something possibly related to it in ~/.xsession-errors?
<jmichaelx> yofel: yes, i can check
<Riddell> Roey: dunno, you'd need to ask upstream
<Roey> aye
<Roey> also, as a Scottish citizen, what do you think of this TSA kilt idea
<maco> hahaha
<maco> i think its not on topic here ;-)
<Roey> ooh! cool way to get KDE on the news:  make a KDE-themed kilt and sing the American national anthem as you get frisked at the airport.
<jmichaelx> yofel: this is what i have in .xsession-errors
<jmichaelx> http://pastebin.com/0Dwtd0Ay
<Roey> maco:  acknowledged
<saprohyte> i am havign a problem getting the sources for aircrack-ng using apt-get.  I get the message E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)
<jmichaelx> Roey: hit a high not as junk gets grabbed
<jmichaelx> note*
<jmichaelx> btw, the TSA kilt idea is awesome... sorry for the OT
<maco> not terribly appropriate...
<maco> saprohyte: run an apt-get update first?
<jmichaelx> terribly inappropriate
<saprohyte> will try that now
<yofel> "KWin has detected that your OpenGL library is unsafe to use, falling back to XRender" with nvidia, huh o.O?
<saprohyte> : A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<yofel> jmichaelx: what's your exact graphics card? 'lspci | grep VGA' in konsole
<saprohyte> I need to update the key?
<maco> you need to add it to your keyring
<Roey> jmichaelx:  haha :)
<yofel> erm, shouldn't ubuntu-extras-keyring take care of the GPG key?
<saprohyte> ok I'll search on how to do this. thanks
<yofel> saprohyte: I'll give you a command, sec
<Roey> btw, what exactly is the relationship between the PPA KDE maintainers and Kubuntu
<jmichaelx> yofel: if it detects that, will 'all effects' likely be empty then?
<maco> i think it should be:  sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 02FDF932
<Roey> who exactly maintains PPA
<yofel> saprohyte: maco was faster
<jmichaelx> yofel: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<saprohyte> completely worked
<saprohyte> thanks yofel and maco
<jmichaelx> Roey: if you were right , and i was wrong, i will be incensed
<jmichaelx> ok, maybe not incensed
<yofel> Roey: the kubuntu ppa is maintained by the kubuntu devs
<Roey> got it
<yofel> revcieves a bit less Q/A though
<jmichaelx> yofel: i'd have slipped you a 20 to keep you from saying that
<Roey> DAMN THIS PPA MAINTAINERS, WHO DO THEY THINK THEY ARE!!
<Roey> ;)
<maco> humans?
 * jmichaelx concedes to Roey
 * Roey gives jmichaelx a beer
 * jmichaelx GLADLY drinks beer with gratitude
<Roey> :) what do you drink.. I like local brews
<jmichaelx> same here... we have some good one here in indiana
<yofel> jmichaelx: just to make sure everythings alright there, please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jmichaelx> yofel: http://pastebin.com/5Z1Swsg8
<yofel> ok, want a sledgehammer to hit kwin? I would do it. Now let's see...
<yofel> can you go to desktop effects -> advanced and try to switch the compositing type? maybe check 'disable functionality checks'
<jmichaelx> yofel: it will not let me disable functionality checks, i will try changing compositing type
<jmichaelx> yofel: i did just successfully change to Xrender
<yofel> and what happens if you change back?
<jmichaelx> yofel: apparently a number or effects will not work under Xrender?
<yofel> indeed, most effects need opengl
<jmichaelx> yofel: upon trying to change back, i get "failed to activate desktop effects....."
<yofel> duh..
<jmichaelx> yofel: duh?
<yofel> just me getting annoyed, since this doesn't make sense..
<yofel> the nvidia driver is obviously working fine as the xorg.log shows o.O
<jmichaelx> yofel: not that it makes any difference, but under Xrender i am now able to select 'disable functionality checks'. woth opengl, it would not let me do that
<jmichaelx> with*
<yofel> odd
<jmichaelx> yofel: i think maybe you caught that i did not have this problem until i installed some packages from the kubuntu ppa a few minutes ago
<jmichaelx> yofel: also, the 'all effects' menu is still empty
<yofel> what I don't get is 'KWin has detected that your OpenGL library is unsafe to use, falling back to XRender. '
<jmichaelx> yea
<jmichaelx> yofel: there was also a kernel upgrade today, and the issue may be there.... but the empty 'all effects' menu lead me to thinking this was a KDE problem
<jmichaelx> yofel: i should have upgraded the kernel first, then the KDE packages :-)
<Roey> uh-oh, you see, now I'm glad I did not reboot
<jmichaelx> Roey: you installed these same packages, perhaps, but have not rebooted?
<Roey> lemme check my deb lines one sec
<Roey> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu maverick main # disabled on upgrade to maverick disabled on upgrade to maverick
<Roey> # deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu maverick main # disabled on upgrade to maverick disabled on upgrade to maverick
<Roey> oh thank fucking god
<FloodBotK1> Roey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Roey> my bad
<Roey> (thank god I had left it commented out)
<jmichaelx> Roey: have a modicum of respect, who knows what deities lurk in these channels!
<jmichaelx> Roey: yea
<jmichaelx> well, the is my workstation at my place of employment. i did the same upgrade at home on one machine, and not the other.... glad i didn't do both
<Roey> heh
<jmichaelx> although using Xrender, things are functional enough
<Roey> wouldn't it be nice to have a 'roll way the f*** back' feature to recover a system from a bad upgrade?
<jmichaelx> sudo apt-get roll-teh-back -F
<yofel> I'm a bit out of ideas here, you could try the newer nvidia driver from https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/ maybe if that's the issues (but why would it...)
<yofel> Roey: I think that's actually planned once btrfs get's stable, since it has internal snapshot support
<jmichaelx> yofel: yeah, i thought about doing that, but i have my doubts that the problem lies there
<Roey> yofel:  oh wonderful!
 * jmichaelx is so looking forward to btrfs
<yofel> for now you would have to use LVM to use snapshots
<jmichaelx> we have a backup server here that is already running ubuntu+btrfs
<Roey> is btrfs ready for the desktop?
<Roey> performance-wise?
<Roey> and stability-wise?
<Roey> I keep seeing chanign statistics on Phoronix test
<Roey> *tests
<jmichaelx> ok, i may check back in after i get home.... i think i only upgraded the kernel on the one desktop, but i think it is still using KDE4.5.2, so maybe the situation will be different
<yofel> Roey: from the other ubuntu testers that tried it in maverick I heard that it's rather slow, but that should probably improve in natty with 2.6.37/38
<jmichaelx> Roey: it is not recommended for production.... but as test environment/backup environment, it's very usable
<jmichaelx> thanks all for all the help
<enzosat> buona sera a tutti
<enzo_ch> sera
<enzo_ch> ci sono italiani ?
<Walzmyn> !it | enzo_ch
<ubottu> enzo_ch: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jmichaelx> yofel: ok, i am at home on a
<jmichaelx> oops
<jmichaelx> yofel: i am at home on a PC running kubuntu 10.10, kde 4.5.2, with the nvidia driver and all the latest updates, and things are fine
#kubuntu 2010-11-25
<jmichaelx> yofel: that would lead me much more to believe that there is some sort of conflict in the most recent updates from the kubuntu ppa & opengl rendering (at least when using the proprietary nvidia drivers)
<yofel> hm, I have maverick with kde 4.5.3 and nvidia 260.19.21 running on a geforce 250GTS - works fine
<jmichaelx> yofel: interesting. and you have ALL the latest updates installed from the ppa, and have rebooted?
<yofel> from the updates ppa yes
<_Techie_> what file browser does kubuntu use?
<KimLaRoux> Dolphin
<ectoscape> Hello
<ectoscape> I got a rather annoying issue with Kubuntu on my eee-PC 1005HA. Maybe there is some one out there who can help me fix it?
<ectoscape> I seem unable to get my mobile data connection to work using the KDE network manager.
<ectoscape> No matter what I try, it just tries to establish a mobile connection. Next, the mobile icon/tab completely disappears for a while and then just comes back and says "not connected".
<ectoscape> I have tried entering different numbers in the "number" field. APN name is surfo2 and my provider is o2 Germany.
<ectoscape> I have tried to manually change MRU and MTU values to 1440 as suggested somewhere but that did not make a difference either.
<ectoscape> Stock ubuntu with gnome can connect over mobile data without a hassle so I figure it's the KDE network manager. :(
<Roey> hey I'm stuck at KDE 4.5.1 here on Maverick... is that hte latest version?
<Roey> hmmmm according to apt-cache policy, it is.
<Roey> how do I up that?
<Roey> I thought the PPA build is not 100% working (desk jmichaelx top effects)
<Roey> ectoscape:  bwahaha I mid-read your nick as ectoscope initially ;)
<ectoscape> nah, don't do that. :P
<ectoscape> It's ectoscape; at your service. :)
<Roey> =)
<Roey> nice to meetcha
<ectoscape> You would not happen to have an idea about my mobile data connection issues? Digging in google it seems that there is some sort of bug with KDE network manager on mobile data connections since Kubuntu 9.04
<Roey> It's ok, I've used nicknames like JelliedMisery
<Roey> and its converse, CongealedHappiness
<Roey> ectoscape:  oh I do not know about that
<Roey> thar be black magic and all
<ectoscape> damned
<ectoscape> :/
<Roey> aye :(
<freename> I cannot log into irc #kubuntu using quassel. It tells me: You have a host listed in the DroneBL.. What was that?
<ectoscape> alriht then. I guess I am off to bed. gn8 y'all.
<Roey> freename:  don't worry, you're not missing much, use xchat and be happy :)
<Roey> re: <freename> I cannot log into irc #kubuntu using quassel.
<freename> Roey: Do you know why is that? What's happening?
<freename> it tells me: You are banned from this server- You have a host listed in the DroneBL. For more information, visit dronebl.org/lookup_branded.do?ip=222.124.3.11  Please contact proxyscan@freenode.net with questions. But my IP is 222.124.3.14...??
<jmichaelx> freename: i highly recommend konversation, btw.... although that will not necessarily help you with the problem you were having
<jmichaelx> Roey: i had been using kde4.5.3 very happily on my PC at work... it was only after today's updates that things went somewhat awry
<djustice> konvi ftw
<djustice> 4.5.3 ftw
<djustice> dh_* for the fail..
<jmichaelx> dh_?
<djustice> debian's grand packaging system. helper utils.
<jmichaelx> ahh
<djustice> some 6000+ lines of perl that run every time you install/upgrade/remove a pkg
<djustice> godawful imo..
<djustice> chakra ftw ;)
<jmichaelx> have never used chakra.... good kde distro?
<djustice> not yet
<jmichaelx> djustice: i have to say, though... i have not yet used a gnu/linux flavor which had a package management system i liked better than debian's
<freename> i try to use aptoncd for offline installation, i burn it into cd-rw. but when i try to add cd-rom on software sources, it says: Error scanning the CD E:Failed to mount the cdrom.
<jmichaelx> freename: that is strange
<freename> a few hours ago, I cannot update software on kpackagekit from main server..
<jmichaelx> woa... >> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/11/ubuntu-becoming-rolling-release-distro.html
<jmichaelx> freename: does your machine have a network connection?
<Pici> jmichaelx: http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/2010/11/ubuntu-is-not-moving-to-rolling-release.html
<freename> I have a super slow connection. but it still work annother day..
<jmichaelx> silly webupd8
<jmichaelx> ty Pici
<Pici> jmichaelx: you're welcome.
<jmichaelx> freename: you may just need to change which mirrors you are using
<freename> does it have any relation to aptoncd i cannot mount?
<jmichaelx> freename: it shouldn't
<jmichaelx> freename: i have never used aptoncd, but that should definitely work
<jmichaelx> freename: did you follow any tutorials, or other documentation, in trying to get started with aptoncd?
<freename> no i dont. just go to work. based on offline help ubuntu. my predict on doing.
<freename> offline installation help ubuntu
<freename> things that make me confuse was, quassel tells me to go to dronebl.org. when i follow the link, it tells me: "infected with a spambot or other associated drone: run antivirus software on your machine." Is that true?
<sea4ever> Anybody familiar with how grub-mkconfig works? It gives me the error of 'no such partition' No idea how it works though
<sfears> i'm not familiar with grub-mkconfig sea4ever, but what are you trying to do?
<sea4ever> Trying to figure out where it fails so that I can make it work again
<sea4ever> Right now I'm reading through it, I think I can figure this out
<sfears> have you tried the -o option?
<sfears> sounds like it's trying to save to a partition that is non existent.. try specifying a save as location sea4ever
<sea4ever> Changing the output file? Nah no difference. It doesn't fully work, it exits with status of..1
<sea4ever> I tried the -o ./test.conf anyway, still exits with status of 1.
<sea4ever> I think I found where it exits. This line here: "grub-probe --target=fs /" <- I tried it myself, and it says "no such partition"
<sea4ever> Which is kinda odd, considering that 'grub-probe --target=device /' works just fine.
<lindeval> where are you from?
<freename> jmichaelx: seem i should reinstall my system again...
<sea4ever> Does grub have problems with ext4 or something
<sea4ever> ?
<moetunes> nope
<surunveri> HI
<surunveri> could someone tell me if there's a graphical exif viewer for linux
<surunveri> or name one such program? :D
<claydoh> surunveri: just the exif data? gwenview, digikam, heck you can configure Dolphin  to do so as well
<claydoh> surunveri: Kubuntu has gwenview already
<surunveri> sorry i dont know much about anything complicated
<surunveri> but gwenview can do that?
<surunveri> that's cool :D
<claydoh> all of them should, I would imagine
<surunveri> hmm
<surunveri> how can i view them with gwenview? :D
<claydoh> surunveri: open a picture and see :) you may have  to click on the  "more" link in gwenview's Information tab to specify what info to view by default
 * claydoh wanders off for food
<surunveri> hm
<surunveri> i cant find that information tab or themore option :D
<surunveri> found it sorry.. thx :D
<youlun> does anyone use rekonq as their default browser?
<eigen> I have this really annoying phenomenon on ubuntu where the window animation slows down and speeds up when I click on the resize buttons. (It's running on virtual box). Any solutions?
<eigen> I'm running 10.10
<eigen> *kubuntu
<MouselessRoey> hi
<MouselessRoey> My mouse stopped moving.  The device appears on, but my mouse just stopped moving.  It is frozen in position with Fluxbox as well.  I moved it to different USB ports; same thing.  The light underneath the mouse is on when I move it, and the lens appears clear.  What is this about?
<MouselessRoey> I mean it's not a Kubuntu thing
<MouselessRoey> I just wonder if it can detect input from the mouse
<MouselessRoey> I don't even know which device to cat
<MouselessRoey> /dev/mouse?
<maco> are you able to tab your way around the systemsettings and check out the mouse settings?
<maco> maybe disable / reenable or something?
<MouselessRoey> I have no mousing capability whatsoever
<MouselessRoey> I could test with another mouse but I don't have a usable second one
<maco> systemsettings can work by keyboard
<MouselessRoey> I think it's the physical device
<ner0x> Where can I find libdvdcss ?
<maco> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MouselessRoey> maco: and I only have one usabletty
<maco> er... what happened to the rest?
<MouselessRoey> ?!?!
<MouselessRoey> they appear blank
<MouselessRoey> and in Windows the mouse is also frozen
<MouselessRoey> seroiusly I suspect the device
<MouselessRoey> I just don't have another mouse to test that theory out :(
<maco> i think the "broken in windows too" test proves your theory
<MouselessRoey> so we know it's not a linux problem
<MouselessRoey> can it only be the mouse?
<MouselessRoey> what if the hardware accepting the USB connection is ignoring it?
<MouselessRoey> like, a logic problem not a port problem
<maco> do usb flash drives work?
<MouselessRoey> er dunno good idea.
<MouselessRoey> I swear this just keeps getting worse and worse.
<MouselessRoey> alright
<MouselessRoey> see you in a bit
<MouselessRoey> exit
<MouselessRoey> er
<FloodBotK1> MouselessRoey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saprohyte> have the gnash shockwave plugin installed, but videos aren't loading playing, how can i get rid of this and install the adobe or gnome flash?
<moetunes>  sudo apt-get --purge remove gnash    should get rid of it
<wqapol> How can I change the grouping of windows in taskbar? Could find any options by right licking it or in system settings.
<saprohyte> yup it's gone :) ty
<wqapol> *Couldn't
<wqapol> Got it, had to right click on empty space of taskbar.
<saprohyte> where does kpackagekit install the installer for the adobe flash
<moetunes> I don't know for sure - maybe in /opt
<saprohyte> thanks moetunes got my flash problem solved.
<moetunes> woot!
<saprohyte> only other issue im having is when windows minimize and maximize it is really choppy.... anyway to turn off this feature or fix the chopyness?
<moetunes> that would prob be 'cause alot of the cpu is being used - run   top   in a konsole to check it while minimizing and maximising
<saprohyte> ah ok got ya.....
<eroignreo0> im thinking about tryin about kubuntu
<eroignreo0> out
<eroignreo0> about - out
<eroignreo0> if a bug is reported does it take long for the correction?
<eroignreo0> i been using opensuse 11.3 ever since it came out
<eroignreo0> the first week a flash bug was reported
<eroignreo0> still itsnt fixxed
<eroignreo0> i loved 11.2
<eroignreo0> not 11.3
<eroignreo0> i just had one too many probably with opensuse 11.3
<eroignreo0> probablems
<eroignreo0> problems*
<eroignreo0> ive had many problems geting sofware to work on it
<eroignreo0> its ridicules how man y times ive had problems
<eroignreo0> im wondering if kbunta is anygood
<valorie> eroignreo0: I find kubuntu excellent
<valorie> running 10.10 -- best yet
<valorie> so far, everything Just Works
<eroignreo0> im not asking for the world
<eroignreo0> not has many problems
<eroignreo0> i doesnt what the hell they did with opensuse 11.3
<valorie> why not download and write to a thumbdrive
<eroignreo0> 11.2 was great
<valorie> and check it out?
<valorie> I understand that there is a packaging problem in 11.3
<valorie> I'm sure they will have it fixed soon
<eroignreo0> many odd problems
<eroignreo0> val, uh im not for sure about that
<valorie> yes, i was talking to someone in #amarok yesterday who did 3 installs
<valorie> all flawed
<valorie> not sure about what?
<eroignreo0> holy crap
<eroignreo0> them actually getting around to fixin something
<valorie> he came back in today and reported the error
<valorie> dunno if it's fixed yet, or not
<eroignreo0> i know flash is crap
<eroignreo0> but every time you full screen it freeze
<eroignreo0> still hasnt been fix
<valorie> flash works fine here in kub.
<eroignreo0> i understand its a free operation system
<eroignreo0> and they have lives
<eroignreo0> but i wish 11.3 was better
<eroignreo0> val, i know i can look it up but how does it do with intel chip sets?
<eroignreo0> hear many probably?
<valorie> I suppose you can search on ubuntuforums
<eroignreo0> i know
<eroignreo0> just wondering if people have any problems
<valorie> see if there are recently reported problems
<eroignreo0> like people coming in here asking
<valorie> not that I've noticed
<valorie> but I'm not here all the time
<eroignreo0> val, ill try you someething odd
<valorie> only when I have time to help out
<eroignreo0> a asm program goes bu kasm
<eroignreo0> has the same chipset every has me
<eroignreo0> he can get a program working when i cant
<eroignreo0> same os to
<eroignreo0> he even compiled it for me
<eroignreo0> just weird crap going on with 11.3
<valorie> well, two systems which seem to be the same, are not necessarily identical
<eroignreo0> well we have the same chipset processor only differce i got the 50 dollar rebate :)
<eroignreo0> we both get a unknown classic on our 3d
<eroignreo0> both use opengl
<eroignreo0> val, thanks for your opinion
<valorie> you are welcome
<superville1> hi yesterday I upgraded my 10.10 kubuntu and now x doesn't start... can anyone help?
<moetunes> you can check the X log to see what happened
<superville1> do you mean /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> in a tty you do   les /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<moetunes> in a tty you do   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superville1> moetunes: thanks i will do it just a momento
<moetunes> no problemo :)
<superville1> moetunes: caught signal 11 segmentation fault. server aborting
<moetunes> superville1:  using a proprietry driver?
<superville1> moetunes: yes
<superville1> in last night yes :)
<moetunes> is that when things went wrong?
<moetunes> you might have got a new kernel and need to redo the driver install for that kernel
<superville1> moetunes: i had used proprietary driver since 10.10 released and everything has gone great even with several upgrades - but last nights upgrade was first time when this machine does not start x. if I remember right kubuntu found the propriety driver without my help
<superville1> i can try to do that kernel redo - can you give me hint how to do it? :)
<moetunes> superville1:  ok you could try a reinstall of xorg-server
<moetunes> it more then likely isn't the prop driver install
<superville1> i try to find commands just a momento :)
<moetunes> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xorg-xserver iirc
<superville1> moetunes: thanks a lot... just a momento I try that :)
<superville1> moetunes: I try to find exact package name... xorg-xserver not in the list...
<valorie> Xorg-server
<valorie> not xorg-xserver
<valorie> moetunes mistyped the command
<superville1> valorie: thanks... i get still the message "unable to locate package Xorg-server
<superville1> strange
<superville1> valorie & moetunes - i will try to solve this problem later - now to have to leav
<superville1> thanks for your help
<valorie> heh, just checked kpackagekit
<valorie> it's xserver-xorg!
<valorie> !find xorg
<ubottu> Found: libglu1-xorg-dev, xorg, xorg-dev, xorg-docs, xorg-docs-core, xorg-sgml-doctools, xserver-xorg, xserver-xorg-core, xserver-xorg-core-dbg, xserver-xorg-dev (and 77 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xorg&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<moetunes> oops :)
<valorie> now we know
<valorie> :-)
<renato> hi, how do I add an application to the desktop? so far the only way I found is to drag a menu item, but  what if I need to add an application which is not on the menu?
<phoenix_firebrd> renato: i think there is no other way. you want something like "create shortcut " in windows?
<renato> yes, somehing like that.... amazing and futuristic technology :)  (shortcuts)
<phoenix_firebrd> renato: you want it inside the desktop folder?
<renato> not necessarily, II'll have it there if there is no other way to put it anywhere else
<phoenix_firebrd> renato: have you tried the plama-network interface?
<phoenix_firebrd> renato: have you tried the plama-netbook interface?
<renato> no,, I do not know what that is
<renato> sorry, I read plasma-network interface :)
<phoenix_firebrd> renato: the desktop will look different like this http://www.kde.org/workspaces/plasmanetbook/screenshots/netbook.png
<phoenix_firebrd> renato: have you tried it
<renato> no, I am not sure how good it would look on my 4 screen setup :)
<phoenix_firebrd> renato: desktop or laptop?
<renato> I was after something basic : instead of launching pentaho kettle from the command line I wanted to have an icon on my desktop for doing it
<renato> I did not image I was trying to do anything this complicated
<phoenix_firebrd> renato: why dont you create a menu entry and add the menu entry to the desktop
<renato> well, that could be a way indeed, it sounds like a workaround but I'll live with that if there is no other way
<valorie> you can just right-click the app
<valorie> and it should give you the choice to put it on the desktop
<valorie> if not, put it in the taskbar, and drag it up to the desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: do you mean app for the bin file?
<valorie> what I would do is search in the kmenu, and find the app
<valorie> right click on that entry
<moetunes> what happened to the good old right click the desktop-add launcher
<valorie> you can have the old-fashioned launcher too, I think
<valorie> if you want
<valorie> actually, I've been reading the blog of someone who is making KDE4 just like his beloved 3
<valorie> for some crazy reason
<valorie> lol
<valorie> he's done it so far.....
<phoenix_firebrd> valorie: some people still love kde 3
<valorie> I don't miss it
<valorie> it was good in its time, though
<valorie> :-)
<renato> question: ow do I take advantage of strigi?  I did not see anywhere a search field
<ucenik10> hey
<ucenik10__> hey
<amichair> Hi, I just connected a new WD Passport usb drive to this maverick amd64 system, but nothing happens (it's not detected). How should I diagnose this?
<moetunes> check   dmesg | tail   in konsole
<amichair> moetunes: I see a bunch of related messages, what am I looking for?
<raynop> hi guys, anyone here to help a very young noob?
<amichair> !ask | raynop
<ubottu> raynop: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moetunes> something about a new high speed usb device or similar
<moetunes> amichair:  ^^
<raynop> sorry, trying to be polite :)
<amichair> moetunes: yes, it looks ok, last message is "[sdc] Attached SCSI disk"
<amichair> raynop: no problem :-)
<raynop> how do I find a file I cannot recover after a vi edit went wrong, in windows you type "dir /s filename"
<moetunes> amichair:  you can check the mount command to see if it is mounted already
<moetunes> if not make a dir in /mnt and mount it manually
<raynop> I edited the sources.list file and now there are a sources.list.swp somewhere I need to delete
<moetunes> raynop:  and you don't know where it is?
<amichair> raynop: you can use "find <root_directory> -name "*.swp" from the console, replacing <root_directory> with the folder you think it might be under, or / for the whole system
<moetunes> if it's not in /etc/apt it is prob in /tmp
<amichair> moetunes: "mount | grep sdc" shows nothing
<superville1> hi, my problem with last nights 10.10 update still going on - I have reinstalled xorg and kdm, but nothing really solve the problem i do use proprietary  driver
<raynop> thank you veyr much :)
<raynop> what is the file delelete command in linux :()
<moetunes> rm -v /path/to/file
<raynop> thanx
<superville1> i changed my grub settings and choose older kernel boot image and x is working again... probably the problem is some how related the kernel? anyone ideas how the fix things?
<raynop> why can't I see files with a "." infront of the either with ls or dir and what is the difference over and above the text coulored?
<moetunes> a file with a dot in front is a "hidden" file - ls -a will show them
<amichair> raynop: files beginning with a "." are hidden files and are not normally shown. you can use ls -a to see them (-a stands for all, I think)
<raynop> ah, thanx
<amichair> raynop: colors have to do with file permissions and/or directory (as opposed to file)
<moetunes> amichair:  you mounted your disk ok?
<raynop> ah
<amichair> moetunes: nope. looking at it in partition editor - it shows up ok there
<amichair> moetunes: still don't know why it wasn't mounted
<moetunes> amichair:  does it have partitions on it?
<amichair> moetunes: I see a single ntfs partition
<amichair> with 3gb used (probably the WD software that comes on the disk)
<moetunes> amichair:  I don't know why it wasn't mounted but we can mount it manually if you want
<amichair> moetunes: will it then auto-(un)mount every time I plug it in or out? I'd rather not have to do it manually... that's what USB drives are for :-)
<amichair> hmmm... maybe I'll try it on a windows system, see if there's anything fishy there
<raynop> how do I install vmware tools? everytime I try to run the executable nothing happens
<moetunes> amichair:  if there is some proprietry software on it that does backups or whatever checking in windows might be a good idea
<amichair> moetunes: ok, I'll do that. though I'd expect it to mount, regardless of any WD utilities not being usable (I really do't need them)
<moetunes> amichair:  I would think it should mount too
<moetunes> raynop:  what sort of executable? a .exe ?
<amichair> good thing I left a winxp partition on the netbook :-)
<moetunes> superville1:  it was a nvidia card you had wasn't it?
<amichair> raynop: I don't know if this is helpful to you, but I use virtualbox - very easy to use, works great.
<moetunes> +1 vbox :)
<superville1> moetunes: this is ati radeon (gigabyte hd5770) worked perfectly so far :)
<moetunes> superville1:  I've never bothered with the proprietry drivers but it sounds like the kernel didn't get the driver installed in it
<superville1> moetunes: yes that's probably the cause why its doesnt woke up with new kernel.. do I miss something if I don't use proprietary - 3D or 2D accelaration
<moetunes> superville1:  depends on what sort of apps you run - the opensource drivers are pretty good
<moetunes> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<superville1> ubottu: when installing this 10.10 I used additional divers utility to install driver easily
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<moetunes> superville1:  try that again then
<moetunes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<moetunes> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<superville1> moetunes: x is not running so this is gui utility - or should it work in shell... hmm... i will try it...
<moetunes> superville1:  do you have a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 ?
<superville1> moetunes: yes i have
<moetunes> superville1:  it probably asks for the proprietry driver which isn't installed in the new kernel - you could move that file and boot into the new kernel
<superville1> moetunes: ok. i try to rename and then there is no xorg.conf and it should boot with x... is this what should happen?
<moetunes> superville1:  yes
<moetunes> superville1:  to rename it in konsole do   sudo mv -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<superville1> moetunes: i just mv
<moetunes> k
<superville1> now booting thumbs up...
<moetunes> luck
<superville1> its there!!!
<superville1> x up and running :)
<moetunes> woot!
<superville1> thanks moetunes!!! i will now use the propriety driver utility to install driver to this new kernel ... so let see what happened but great! many thanks!!!
<moetunes> np :)
<Arran> Hi where do I find the Autostart Directory, please?
<moetunes> in ~/.local/kde    iirc  or .kde
<yoost> I have donwloaded wine and utorrent.exe for windows, what do I do know to make it work?
<moetunes> there is ktorrent or if you really need utorrent
<moetunes> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<superville1> moetunes: yes. all solved now... back in business... :) thnks x2
<moetunes> superville1:  happy for you :)
<yoost> sorry if anyone answered  I was logged out so I will repeat the question
<yoost> I have donwloaded wine and utorrent.exe for windows, what do I do know to make it work?
<moetunes> there is ktorrent or if you really need utorrent
<moetunes> !wine
<moetunes> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<yoost> ok thanks, I don't need it I just want to see if I can get it to work
<yoost> do all windows programs work with wine btw?
<Arran> Thanks, I found the way round.
<moetunes> yoost:  not all
<moetunes> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<yoost> ok, thanks
<sean___> OK, I seem to have something wrong with the rate limit of my sound card/driver
<sean___> I played several sounds with several programs and the audio is entirely too fast
<sean___> I just listened to an almost 5 minute long song in about 1/2 second
<sean___> Any ideas how I can put the brakes on this breakneck race to deliver sound?
<yoost> another question then, if you use the apt-get command to install programs, how do you know what you can install?
<yoost> what programs are available
<moetunes> !info kpackagekit
<ubottu> kpackagekit (source: kpackagekit): KDE package management tool using PackageKit. In component main, is extra. Version 0.6.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 628 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<amichair> yoost: you can also use "apt-cache search <partial_text>" from console
<moetunes> yoost:  open kpackagekit from the k menu and browse/search
<sean___> yoost: You can usually use apt-cache
<sean___> yoost: If you use the CLI a lot then I recommend wajig - "wajig search" works for me
<yoost> moetunes: ok so it is the same programs in the kpackagekit and in the apt-get thing?
<moetunes> yoost:  yep
<yoost> ok
<amichair> moetunes: the usb disk works ok when mounted manually. Any idea how to check why it doesn't auto-mount?
<moetunes> amichair:  is hal running?
<amichair> moetunes: if I plug in my disk-on-key, it shows up fine
<moetunes> amichair:  what is the name of it - western digital what?
<TheKro> what's the app called that pops up when you plug in a usb key/external HDD?
<amichair> WD My Passport Essential SE, WDBABM0010BBK
<Guest42344> hi
<amichair> TheKro: Device Notifier
<TheKro> amichair: thanks
<moetunes> amichair:  I'll have a google about it
<amichair> moetunes: that's what I've been doing for hours :-/
<TheKro> my device notifier is behaving strangely: it's not picking up one of the linux partitions on my external HDD.  However, I can manually mount the partition
<TheKro> any suggestions on how to debug it?
<amichair> moetunes: I have no idea what I did, but it started working!! :-)
<amichair> maybe the manual mount/unmount before, or re-adding device notifier to the tray icon, or messing with these for a while...
<moetunes> amichair:  it might be the size of the partition - 2TB would take some time to register
<amichair> it's 1TB
<moetunes> still large
<amichair> is the detection time proportional to capacity?
<amichair> hmm.... unplug and replug a couple times, now it's not showing it again :-(
<TheKro> amichair: remove and re-add seems to have worked - thanks
<amichair> moetunes: anyway, I'll keep playing with it, hope it stabilizes... thanks for your help!
<moetunes> np :)
<amichair> btw when it does work, it indeed takes 8-10 seconds until it's shown in device notifier
<amichair> but as long as it works... :-)
<moetunes> it could even be the usb port acting up
<bernardo> hi
<bernardo> how to setup the touch screen of ThinkPad w510 ?
<bernardo> i can't get it to work here....
<moetunes> you'll have to look at the X log to see what happened
<bernardo> hum...
<bernardo> nothing
<bernardo> what driver shoukd I install?
<tomas___> Driver?
<bernardo> yep
<bernardo> touchscreen, i need it, right?
<bernardo> the thinkpad w510
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: you have something simialr to that, right?
<ilika> whats the easiest way updating grub to have windows as default boot
<Sentynel> Hi guys. I've got some really odd behaviour with memory usage on downloads. I download files of ~1GB fairly regularly, and they seem to trigger ridiculous RAM usage (in the order of 2GB or more). The odd thing is this appears to be independent of the download client.
<Sentynel> I assumed when it happened the first couple of times it was Firefox being Firefox, but I've got a large download running in KGet at the moment and lo and behold, it's showing the same behaviour.
<Sentynel> It doesn't appear to be consistent, though; I've performed downloads in both Firefox and KGet of similar sizes without the memory bloat.
<Sentynel> This is 64-bit Kubuntu 10.10.
<Sentynel> I could be wrong, but I'm not sure I can account for all the memory usage across the system, either. Currently I have 3.5/3.9GiB memory used and 1.3/2.0GiB swap, but the top few programs by memory usage are kget 2150MB firefox 250MB amarok 75MB thunderbird 75MB java 42MB. Everything else is 30MB or below.
<graphlite> hi
<graphlite> how can i add ssh to the startup services ?
<graphlite> i go to the system settings in kde but i cant see it there at the services
<graphlite> if i start it manually it works well
<Roey> hey all, are the PPA packages safe for general consumption?  I heard Desktop Effects don't work...
<BluesKaj> Roey, depends on the graphics cards affected , some drivers are buggy
<surunveri> hi
<surunveri> open office installation on my kubuntu seems damaged
<surunveri> how can i reinstall it? :D
<Roey> BluesKaj:  nviida here
<Roey> NVidia
<BluesKaj> Roey, my 2 nvidia cards on differnt machines used to use the same nvidia-current driver , now after some updates , the older card uses anewer driver ...go figure
<Roey> aye
<surunveri> anyone? :D
<surunveri> i think it's because i didnt format the HD when reinstallnig kubuntu
<surunveri> so it's not properly installed
<surunveri> the openoffice that is
<surunveri> or something.. but i'd just want to remvoe it and install it again so that it works..? :D
<Walzmyn> surunveri: sudo apt-get purge openoffice.org*
<Walzmyn> surunveri: that will get all of your personal configurations as well
<BluesKaj> surunveri, formatting has nothing to do with an app not installling or running properlyh
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> kk thx
<surunveri> BluesKaj:  maybe so but the only thing *ican think of* that has happened in between openoffice working and not working was reinstalling kubuntu
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> i'll try the purge =)
<BluesKaj> surunveri,  which method or type of install did you use ?
<surunveri> I dont remember. I wanted to preserve the files i had though so I didnt format the drive
<surunveri> :D
<Walzmyn> surunveri: do you have your /home on a seperate partition?
<surunveri> nope
<surunveri> and openoffice 'does work' but
<surunveri> all the menus are blank
<surunveri> or the text is written in [][][]
<surunveri> or i dont know if it works coz i couldnt use it with the menus liek that :D but it seemed to work
<Walzmyn> I bet that's a missing font/ translation package or something like that
<surunveri> i dont know.. i think it has something to do with reinstalling, and i think it also works if i reinstall office now
<surunveri> could be :D
<surunveri> but i dont know anything about that
<surunveri> can i reinstall openoffice with sudo apt-get install openoffice.org* ?
<Walzmyn> surunveri: I recomend getting ahold of an external drive, backing up your /home and formatting the HDD putting /home on a seperate partition
<surunveri> yeah..... :_D I dont have the luxury for that which is also why I ended up with kubuntu in the first place :_D
<Walzmyn> surunveri: do sudo apt-get install
<surunveri> the older HD died and i had to buy a cheap one
<Walzmyn> surunveri: see if it gives any errors
<surunveri> just plain witohut openoffice?
<Walzmyn> surunveri: yes
<surunveri> no errors
<Walzmyn> surunveri: hmm
<surunveri> and i think kubuntu works fine otherwise it's just the openoffice this time
<surunveri> :D
<surunveri> well there's audio problems at times but they're manageable
<Walzmyn> surunveri: you can do apt-get remove openoffice.org* && sudo apt-get install openoffice
<surunveri> kk
<Walzmyn> but I don't know if it's going to fix your problems
<surunveri> didnt work :D
<Walzmyn> surunveri: the command dind't work or it did not solve your problems?
<surunveri> with both it says package not found
<surunveri> but there's also a long list of notes
<Walzmyn> emm
<Walzmyn> surunveri: i'm not sure and I need to go get some lunch
<Walzmyn> sorry, bud
<surunveri> np
<BajK_> any ideas why kubuntu prints out a test page after EACH printer job?
<BajK_> it's only my printer, not my mum's and it doesn't matter whether it is configured using the cups web frontend or kde systemsetings module
<greenmang0_> BajK_: try checking with http://localhost:631
<Snowhog> BajK_: Is it really a 'Test Print' page and not a banner page?
<BajK_> banner page?
<BajK_> well i can test now
<BajK_> just finished a job
<BajK_> stay tuned
<FloodBotK1> BajK_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<algirduxx> hello
<biberao> hi
<biberao> how to use kiosk features on kubuntu?
<biberao> please
<biberao> since kiosktool was removed
<biberao> what now?
<TheLolrus> how do you reduce the dreaded window blur on kwin?
<strongcyde> how long will 10.10 be fully supported
<Snowhog> strongcyde: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<geekosopher> strongcyde: until 12.04 is released (for desktop) or somewhere around that time
<enderw99> is beta1 4.6 kde released?
<Snowhog> enderw99: See http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.6_Release_Schedule
<wilhart> http://pastebin.ca/2002245
<wilhart> what's this?
<zegenie> Snowhog: so, since you're being picky
<skafti_> update problem... my computer wont update no more.  Someone knows }
<zegenie> has 4.6 beta been *for kubuntu* yet?
<Snowhog> zegenie: Do you have Kubuntu Backports in your repositories?
<zegenie> Snowhog: always
<LetoThe2nd> hello! when i install and run arista on a fresh kubuntu 10.10/amd64, it breaks with "glib.GError: Icon 'gtk-cdrom' not present in theme". i guess it's because of the kde DE - but how to solve it?
<ct529> hi guys, installed 453 on 1004 lts, but I have serious problems with semantic desktop, where are the tags????
<zegenie> LetoThe2nd: try "sudo apt-get install gnome-human-icon-theme" ?
<zegenie> ct529: have checked that it is enabled in systemsettings?
<ct529> zegenie: where?
<zegenie> in system settings
<zegenie> click the K menu button, then "system settings"
<ct529> zegenie: I looked in system settings > desktop searh, and it is enabled
<zegenie> good
<zegenie> then open up the file manager (dolphin)
<LetoThe2nd> zegenie: will try, moment please.
<ct529> zegenie: but I do not see the applet running
<zegenie> there is no applet
<zegenie> not for the tagging
<zegenie> I think the one you're thinking of is the indexer
<zegenie> that doesn't show up unless it's enabled and has something unindexed to index
<zegenie> which is only when you add new files or change existing ones, after the inital indexing is complete
<zegenie> ct529: try opening up the file manager, dolphin
<zegenie> in the "View" menu, select "Panels" and then "Information"
<zegenie> or just press "F11" on the keyboard
<ct529> zegenie: and there are no tags in dolphin
<ct529> zegenie: no, there should be tagging facilities in the information window in dolphin, they are not there
<ct529> zegenie: yes, I meant the indexer for the applet
<ct529> zegenie: but the real worry is about the tags, that I use for browsing files!!!!
<ct529> zegenie: of course I have the dolphin open and I have pressed F11
<zegenie> so, under the folder name and modification date in the information panel, what do you have
<zegenie> I have "Comment", "Rating" and "Tags"
<ct529> zegenie: no, I do not have that at all, I used to have it in 445
<ct529> zegenie: do I need to install soprano?
<zegenie> if you have the kubuntu-desktop package installed, you shouldn't have to install anything manually
<zegenie> it should already be installed, so then akonadi is probably not running
<ct529> zegenie: akonadi? how is akonadi connected to nepomuk?
<zegenie> sorry, I meant nepomuk
<zegenie> open up system settings again
<ct529> zegenie: if I do ps -ef it seems liek nepomuk is runninh
<ct529> zegenie: done
<zegenie> go to "startup and shutdown"
<zegenie> then "service manager"
<zegenie> see if the "Nepomuk search module" is running
<zegenie> maybe try and stop it and start it again
<ct529> zegenie: it says it is running
<zegenie> have you tried stopping and starting it?
<ct529> how?
<zegenie> in that window, there are start and stop buttons
<zegenie> select the nepomuk service and click stop
<zegenie> then click start
<zegenie> btw, could it be that you're experiencing this bug? : https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/617014
<ct529> zegenie: ok, done, no changes to dolphin (opened and closed)
<zegenie> have you checked that the upgrade to 4.5.3 was completed successfully?
<zegenie> try running this command from a konsole window (press the k-menu, type "konsole" and select the konsole application)
<zegenie> "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<zegenie> and possibly also "sudo apt-get -f install"
<zegenie> if anything went wrong during the upgrade that can fix missing configuration changes and updates
<zegenie> I assume you've restarted the computer after upgrading?
<LetoThe2nd> zegenie: installing gnome-human-icon-theme did not help.
<zegenie> LetoThe2nd: sorry
<zegenie> seems I gave you the wrong package
<LetoThe2nd> zegenie: no worries. do you have a better suggestion?
<zegenie> according to the ubuntu package search, the file you're looking for is in the "matchbox-themes-extra" package
<zegenie> "sudo apt-get install matchbox-themes-extra"
<zegenie> http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/matchbox-themes-extra/filelist
<zegenie> ct529: any luck rebooting?
<ct529> zegenie: I do not know, but it does not work
<LetoThe2nd> zegenie: sorry, didn'T work either.
<zegenie> still not showing up in the information panel?
<ct529> zegenie: no luck
<zegenie> LetoThe2nd: what icon theme are you using? oxygen?
<LetoThe2nd> zegenie: all is default. the kubuntu install is absolutely fresh, just made for debugging this.
<zegenie> strange
<zegenie> seems that the file is also in the ubuntustudio-theme package
<zegenie> but I'm really just guessing here
<LetoThe2nd> zegenie: manually switching from oxygen to gnome-default made things work.
<zegenie> LetoThe2nd: awesome :)
<LetoThe2nd> zegenie: but kind of ugle. filed a bugreport :P
<zegenie> I guess the application hasn't been developed with alternate configurations in mind
<LetoThe2nd> yeah. thanks for the hints, gonna run again.
<zegenie> np
<nergal> holaa
<nergal> hola
<nergal> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<nergal> xd
<nergal> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nergal> alguien????
<maco> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nergal> ok
<nergal> bye
<nergal> hola
<maco> ingles, por favor
<nergal> holaaa
<nergal> xD
<maco> nergal: solo habla ingles, por favor
<nergal> sorry
<BajK_> hm okay, THAT was a huge lag. In two years KDE never disabled my desktop compositing because of "performance issues"
<BajK_> w0t?! "File indexing has been stopped due to performance issues"
<BajK_> wtf
<BajK_> why do I have six cores?! Why do I have 12 gig of ram?!
<BajK_> man.. kde sucks -.-
<moetunes> have a look at what's using things in konsole with   top
<bobby_> whats up
<compilerwriter> Happy thanksgiving to those in the USA.
<micha_> Hi, does someone know a java related channel?
<bobby_> anybody know where i can get help with ubuntu 10.10 i lost the panel when you minizie stuff.
<Snowhog> bobby_: Just add the Task Manager widget back.
<bobby_> where do you go for that?
<Snowhog> bobby_: Right-click on an empty area of the Panel, Panel Options > Add Widgets and then type Task Manager and then double click on the displayed widget.
<bobby_> sorry Snowhog but I don't see it
<Snowhog> bobby_: Did you get the widgets selection panel to appear?
<michal__> best GUI ftp client?
<bobby_> when i right click i get new panel add to panel still don;t see widgets
<Snowhog> bobby_: Okay, do this instead. Click on the 'cashew' icon at the end of the Panel and click on Add Widgets.
<Snowhog> micha_: Look at filezilla. It's in the repositories, so can be installed directly.
<micha_> Snowhog, I am looking for some java programming help and #java is invitation only
<bobby_> still not work i must not have the version your running.....
<Snowhog> micha_: Try /knock #java and see if you get a reply to join.
<Snowhog> bobby_: What version of Kubuntu and KDE are you running?
<micha_> thnx
<bobby_> im running ubuntu 10.10
<Snowhog> bobby_: That means KDE 4.5.x, so you should see what I'm describing.
<bobby_> is kubunut better than ubuntu
<bobby_> i know,
<Snowhog> bobby_: Better? That's a matter of pure personal opinion. I like Kubuntu over Ubuntu because I like the KDE/Plasma Desktop Environment.
<bobby_> i think i'll just format and start all over again i'll try kubuntu
<Snowhog> bobby_: I'm sorry. I didn't catch that you were not running Kubuntu. To clarify, you are running Ubuntu (Gnome) 10.10?
<bobby_> yep thats sounds right.. i was trying to update my video card and installed an older one now my screen is 600x800 its not being user friendly
<Snowhog> bobby_: Well, you should still be able to get back the 'task manager' or what ever it's called in Ubuntu, by right-clicking on the Panel. Is there a Panel Options or similar?
<Kevin147> I am having a problem with Kubuntu. I just switched over from Ubuntu, but like, now my sound is all messed up, and its like fast forward on youtube videos. How do I fix this?
<Snowhog> Kevin147: Is sound otherwise okay - works correctly within the system?
<Kevin147> Snowhog: Not exactly. When I start up, the little sound it plays when you logon, its all messed up. I can hear like bits of it, other parts I don't hear. And I can't get Facebook chat to work with Konqueror.
<Snowhog> What version of Kubuntu, and version of KDE?
<Kevin147> 10.10
<gher1941> how do i change my icons in kubuntu?  any help is appreciated - ty in advance
<Kevin147> Snowhog: 10.10
<gher1941> how do i change my icons in kubuntu?  any help is appreciated - ty in advance
<youlun> does anyone use BURG?
#kubuntu 2010-11-26
<CookieMonster> hey
<CookieMonster> any free cooike ?
 * CookieMonster slaps Phoebus with a cookie
<moetunes> !cookie | CookieMonster
<ubottu> CookieMonster: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<CookieMonster> thankj you so much
<bernardo> hi
<bernardo> is I start with Ubuntu server and install kde, it would be less packages then kunbuntu?
<bernardo> kunbuntu gives more, right?
<moetunes> probably
<Kevin147> I am using Kubuntu and my sound is messing up. When I start it up, I hear bits of the starting sound. When I try to play youtube video's, its like its on fast forward..I am using 10.10, how do I fix this?
<bernardo>  I don't find a linux-lowlatency kernel for ubuntu 10.10
<bernardo> anyone?
<gher1941> bernardo:  go here---> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<gher1941> there is a ppa you can get the kernel from
<gher1941> why do you need a low latency kernel?
<gher1941> just wondering....
<claydoh> Kevin147: just added a reply to your Q in kubuntuforums, and hello from Maine :)
<claydoh> Kevin147: tho it does not help too much, just that it may be a kn own and as of  yet unsolved bug
<Kevin147> claydoh: k hold on
<Kevin147> claydoh: I replied
<chuckf> I'm having trouble finding information on mounting an esata drive under Kubuntu while the system is running. If I boot with the drive attached it is seen, if I power on my external drive after boot time it is not recognized via dmesg, messages log file nor sudo fdisk -l
<BlackTenshi> Hello
<phoenix_firebrd> is it safe to uninstall pulseaudio?
<Yashartha> how to add sound to my custumised ubuntu
<Yashartha> as when it get installed, sound come automatically
<Yashartha> anyone here for help ?
<noaXess> good morning
<noaXess> how can i see/show which process is active on the hd?
<OmnipotentEntity> noaXess, do you mean which processes are using disk IO the most?
<noaXess> OmnipotentEntity: yes..
<OmnipotentEntity> iostat
<noaXess> is that an extra tool?
<noaXess> is it in sysstat?
<noaXess> jep :).. found it.. thanks OmnipotentEntity
<OmnipotentEntity> noaXess, yes, you should also look into pidstat
<noaXess> fine..
<harolddong> is the kde 4.6 beta going to be available soon for Kubuntu?
<moetunes> probably :)
<ucenik24> uunin
<ucenik26> kur
<ucenik24> h
<ucenik24> j
<ucenik24> h
<ucenik26> da mi jadish
<ucenik24> m
<FloodBotK1> ucenik24: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik26> :D
<ucenik24> :D
<ucenik24> :D
<FloodBotK1> ucenik24: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik24> i ti mene\
<ucenik26> siptar
<ucenik24> turcin
<a_a_g> is there a way to see the url text in kopete chat? right now it is being replaced by a link with the text 'link'
<ucenik24> aloooooooooo
<ucenik26> ee bee
<ucenik24> sooooooooooooo
<ucenik24> 62.162.217.194
<ucenik24> 62.162.217.19462.162.217.19462.162.217.19462.162.217.194.62.162.217.194
<ucenik24> 62.162.217.194
<ucenik24> 62.162.217.194
<ucenik24> 62.162.217.194
<ucenik24> 62.162.217.194
<FloodBotK1> ucenik24: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik26> do not flood
<ucenik24> 114.28.213.193.114.28.213.193.
<ucenik24> 114.28.213.193.
<ucenik24> 114.28.213.193.
<moetunes> ucenik24:  what are you tryong to do?
<FloodBotK1> ucenik24: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ucenik26> he is crazy
<ucenik26> :D
<ucenik24> lol
<moetunes> might be time for some ops in here then
<ucenik24> did ju ebam mather
<ucenik24> ??????????????
<ucenik26> fuck y ucenik24
<ucenik24> l fuck ju
<ucenik26> i kill y
<ucenik24> hahahahaa
<ucenik24> comeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ucenik24> stupid
<moetunes> !ops | intelligence level dropped remarkably
<ubottu> intelligence level dropped remarkably: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<ucenik24> ??
<moetunes> thnx
<crissi_> hello
<crissi_> does somebody know when 4.6beta1 will be available via ppa?
<moetunes> crissi_:  best answer you'll get is soon I think...
<ultrav1olet> can anyone please run this script http://pastebin.ca/2002705 for me under sudo and show its output
<crissi_> ok
<moetunes> it would be best to explain the script first
<crissi_> why not use the id command?
<moetunes> some things aren't safe
<ultrav1olet> it allows me to know how *buntu handles $UID variable under sudo
<ultrav1olet> anyone, what's its output?
<crissi_> sudo /bin/bash a.sh
<crissi_> UID:0
<ultrav1olet> crissi_: and? ;)
<crissi_> thats effective uid
<ultrav1olet> sounds strange
<ultrav1olet> crissi_: can you run it directly, via sudo ./script.sh ?
<crissi_> sorry typo
<crissi_> sudo /bin/bash a.sh
<crissi_> 0:0
<moetunes> I ran   sudo $UID   and it returned   bash:1000 command not found
<ultrav1olet> 0:0??? R u sure?
<crissi_> i opened a new file called a.sh and put the content into it
<crissi_> then  ran sudo /bin/bash a.sh
<crissi_> now i'll tr ydirectly
<crissi_> sudo ./a.sh
<crissi_> 0:0
<ultrav1olet> moetunes: you have to paste that into a new file, chmod +x file.sh, then run it sudo ./file.sh
<ultrav1olet> crissi_: no output? ;)
<crissi_> 0:0
<ultrav1olet> crissi_: that's impossible, my head exploded ;)
<crissi_> why?
<crissi_> btw:
<ultrav1olet> you should have gotten UID:0 or UID:1000 or something, not number:number
<crissi_> try:
<crissi_> id
<crissi_> tehn:
<crissi_> sudo id
<FloodBotK1> crissi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crissi_> FloodBotK1: go away
<moetunes> ultrav1olet:  it returns 1000
<moetunes> that's the whole point of sudo - do admin stuff as your user
<moetunes> sudo -i makes the ID 0
<rascranasingha> That Script Just Returns The User ID Of The User That Executed It
<rascranasingha> Just As moetunes Said sudo -i makes the UID 0
<ultrav1olet> moetunes: excellent, thank you
<moetunes> np :)
<ultrav1olet> the last question, what does `sudo id -u` show?
<rascranasingha> 0
<moetunes> it returns 0
<ultrav1olet> what a relief :)
<ultrav1olet> the fact is the very first script under RedHat based products returns 0.
<ultrav1olet> I find it funny that Linux distros differ even on this basis
<rascranasingha> Maybe That's Why I Dislike Red Hat :)
<ultrav1olet> rascranasingha: well, it's what I've been running since 1999. I cannot say I'm dissatisfied.
<rascranasingha> :)
<rascranasingha> Sorry
<ultrav1olet> anyway, thanks for your help
<welsh_dwarf> Sorry if this is OT/Not  The Right Place, but are there any plans to have KDE SC 4.6 beta 1 in the Kubuntu Beta Backports ppa?
<moetunes> I'm sure it will be in there     soon     welsh_dwarf
<welsh_dwarf> moetunes : thanks for the reply, just have to be (a bit more) patient then :) Bye
<caldera> hi!
<caldera> will be no way to install amsn on Kubuntu 8.04?
<moetunes> !info amsn hardy
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<amichair> Hi, when I put in a DVD with images the device notifier only shows the option to copy it with k3b, not to open it and view the files, and it doesn't appear in dolphin either. What to do?
<amichair> rascranasingha: it just says "Copy with k3b" in the device popup, that's the only option (except for the eject button)
<joker_> Всем првет
<joker_> Есть кто из России?
<moetunes> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rascranasingha> Too Late... He Left
<n8w> hey
<n8w> how can i prevent having to do the followin every time i switch to different user: export DISPLAY=:0.0  ,  export $(dbus-launch)??
<t1804> hI 2 ALL
<Mamarok> !hi | t1804
<t1804> I'm from Ukraine. Where are you from guys?
<Mamarok> hm, factoid gone?
<rascranasingha> Hello t1804
<t1804> Емак народ!
<t1802> Ты лох!
<t1804> Сосать!
<t1802> Пшел нах!
<t1804> Су ска!
<t1804> Нах съебал
<t1804> !
<FloodBotK1> t1804: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<t1804> Ололо!
<t1802> Еби свой мозг ЛОХ!
<t1802> всем привет
<t1802> )
<t1804> =Р
<t1804> Продаю НокИИИу
<t1804> СоСАКТь
<t1802> ыыы
<t1802> дебилы! Вы все бебилы!
<t1802> дебилы*!
<t1804> Енот грызет солшот!
<Tm_T> !ru | t1804
<ubottu> t1804: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ct529> hi guys .... kde 453 does not store the tags anymore, what is going on?
<ubottu> Error: KDE bug 453 could not be found
<wedo> hello
<wedo> I have a problem with internet browsing
<wedo> I can't open facebook.com or live.com and can't log with emesene, but this all work fine when I use my windows 7 OS
<wedo> can anyone help plz
<n8w> how can i prevent having to do the followin every time i switch to different user: export DISPLAY=:0.0  ,  export $(dbus-launch)??
<amichair> wedo: can you try to ping www.yahoo.com?
<wedo> yes amichair
<amichair> wedo: do you get a proper response?
<wedo> I can ping on any site and I receive response
<wedo> yes
<amichair> and going to the same site in browser, what happens?
<wedo> the problem only happens with facebook.com and live.com
<amichair> oh... so it's a problem with specific sites only
<wedo> also I can't use any MSN messenger, it does not login
<amichair> what happens when you browse to one of these sites?
<amichair> which browser are you using?
<wedo> firefox, konquere and chrom
<wedo> I think its a cookies thing or dns
<wedo> but I cleared the cache and cookies and also changed the dns but still can't
<n8w> how do i add the export display and xhost+ to my  .bashrc?
<amichair> wedo: cookies would not prevent you from ever reaching the sites, though they may not function properly - those are two different problems
<amichair> what happens when you browse to one of these sites?
<wedo> amichair: when i go to hotmail.com the site loads ok and when I put the login information it does not go any further
<amichair> wedo: what happens?
<wedo> amichair: also when I go to facebook.com the site loads for few minutes then it hangs give this error Error 101
<amichair> just a guess, maybe the problem is with https? can you go to https://www.google.com?
<Roey> hey are the PPA bins safe?
<Roey> I hear desktop effects stopped working for one person
<wedo> amichair: yes I can go to https://www.google.com
<amichair> cool, I just discovered there's a google https search beta service :-)
<amichair> wedo: ok, so it's not https that's causing the problem
<wedo> amichair: actually I have two laptops and I face the same problem when using Kubuntu, but when I go to windows it works fine
<wedo> :) that is strange
<amichair> wedo: strange indeed
<amichair> wedo: I can't think of a reason why that would happen... sorry
<wedo> I changed my router and I still have the same thing
<amichair> wedo: my thoughts - if it was router/firewall/etc it would interfere with windows as well. if it was a browser issue it wouldn't happen in all three of them. a local configuration error would likely not happen on two different machines.... a network problem would not be selective of which sites work and which don't.... very strange.
<amichair> maybe you can use http headers plugin in FF or something like that to try to see which particular http request fails and possibly why
<wedo> amichair: yes I have been lost with this error I can't find any logic reason for it, but... IT STILL HAPPPPPPPPEN
<amichair> wedo: as for MSN, I think an update from yesterday fixed something about that in pidgin, if that's what you use, but I don't know the details. are you all up to date?
<wedo> amichair: yes up to date,. now I find a post talking about the mtu and I try now
<dansflor> hellp
<dansflor> hello*
<dansflor> xd
<dansflor> i need an advice
<dansflor> i'm a newbie
<dansflor> and i would like to check if my second hard drive is clean
<dansflor> before formatting
<dansflor> how shall i do it?
<dansflor> mount hdb1 or smth?
<dansflor> is anyone here?
<amichair> dansflor: is your drive internal or external?
<dansflor> internal
<amichair> dansflor: is it already connected to the computer in question?
<dansflor> ive tried mount hdb1
<amichair> my drives are auto-mounted, never had to do anything manually
<amichair> look in /media if you see it (by its label)
<dansflor> my point is
<dansflor> that i would like to check if the hdb is free of data
<dansflor> so i can format it
<dansflor> and floppy
<amichair> dansflor: if it is already mounted, you can look at the contents in Dolphin (under /media/TheDiskLabel)
<amichair> you can type 'mount' in konsole to see if it's mounted
<dansflor> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<dansflor> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<dansflor> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<dansflor> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<dansflor> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<FloodBotK1> dansflor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dansflor> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<amichair> dansflor: try 'fdisk -l' (that's a small L) to see the device is really there
<amichair> dansflor: sorry, 'sudo fdisk -l'
<amichair> (either pase here only the relevant line, or use pastebin for longer output)
<amichair> pase -> paste
<dansflor> yeah, ive understood :D
<dansflor> ok, thanks i got it
<dansflor> it's sda and sdb
<dansflor> not hda and hdb, as I thought
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<`DT`> how might i go about installing a webcam?
<sysop1> if a did a dpkg reconfigure on drkonqi would that erase any preferences I have chosen?  if not how can I reset drkonqi back to default?
<sysop1> dt just plug it in and do a dmesg
<sysop1> then look at what type of webcam linux says it is then look to see if linux has support for that webcam.
<sysop1> get to that point and come back.
<sysop1> kernel updgrade rebooting brb'
<Walzmyn> are there any known problems with kubuntu and SD cards?
<`DT`> not that i've seen
<`DT`> i ran kubuntu off an 8gb card for a while
<Walzmyn> Everytime I try to copy a large number of files to a disk it messes the card up
<`DT`> how are accessing the card? usb adapter or card reader?
<Walzmyn> it will only copy part of them, then tell me the card is unwriteable - but dolphin shows the card as 1/3 full
<Walzmyn> then, the formating is messed up, my camera will not read the card and I can only fix it by booting into winders to re-format
<Walzmyn> built it card reader, but its on the USB format
<`DT`> what type of card is it?
<Walzmyn> I've had this happen to 3 differnt SD cards of differnt brands
<Walzmyn> the last one was a good expensive card for my camera
<`DT`> odd. try using the camera to format the card
<`DT`> i had this happen with a pny sd card under crunchbang once
<xxx> hi
<xxx> im i newbie.. can i anyone help mi how do uninstall code::blocks?
<xxx> it seems to channel is full of bots...
<`DT`> not bots. idlers
<`DT`> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Walzmyn> `DT`: sorry, had to change a diaper. When the card gets messed up, the camera won't even recogonise it. Neither will Kpartitionmanager
<`DT`> Walzmyn: ok, try this. format in windows. put in camera, format again
<`DT`> then try to copy the files from linux
<Walzmyn> actually, I did that too :(
<jcgs> hi :) can anyone help me try and get my microphone working?
<`DT`> well crap, i'm outta ideas. maybe try a different card reader?
<jcgs> does anyone know what i'd have to do to get a microphone working?
<Walzmyn> `DT`: i really don't think this is hardware, but I'll break out my USB reader and see what i can do, thank for the help
<Walzmyn> jcgs: hvae you turned the volumn up in kmix?
<jcgs> internal audo analog stereo is the only option, it;'s at max, but it has a speaker with a red cross next to it
<jcgs> Walzmyn: should it have its own volume control?
<`DT`> click on the speaker witht he red cross
<jcgs> ok something came out of it, but  it was just really distorted, so i turned the "mic boost" down in alsamixer, but now i can't hear anything
<jcgs> pacmd thinks my only sink is now suspended :(
<jcgs> `DT`:erm, I can't seem to make any sounds now, do you know what might have happened?
<`DT`> not sure
<`DT`> i'm not reall good with figures out the drivers and such
<jcgs> `DT`:ok sound is back now :)
<`DT`> cool
<auscoder> list
<BluesKaj> !list | auscoder
<ubottu> auscoder: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sysop1> that took longer than I thought.
<sysop1> had to upgrade to a newer nvidia driver and the damn us repos were not working for me. so I had to sed us. for eu. in my sources.list then download surfraw and get the driver I need.
<captainchaos14> hallo alles zusammen
<captainchaos14> kann jemand einem neuling hir mal was helfen ?
<captainchaos14> hallo alle zusammen
<captainchaos14> kann jemand einem neuling hir helfen ?
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<JuJuBee> How do I turn off the system beep alert notification?  example, typing in a search box on web and backspace over all input and keep trying I get beeps... anoying
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, system settings/notifications/manage notifications/  click the "no audio output" option
<BluesKaj> JuJuBee, let me correct that : system settings/notifications/manage notifications/ player settings , click the "no audio output" option
<JuJuBee> BluesKaj:  dont have manage notifications only "System Notifications" and I see player settings and no audio output, but that doesn'
<JuJuBee> doesn't seem to work.
<jcgs> btw thanks so much for earlier :) mic totally working now :)
<rjizzle> I am in need of help...
<rjizzle> I am installing 10.10 on a dell inspiron 1501 and when ubuntu loads I get a messed up screen of multi colors and lines...
<rjizzle> hello?
<rjizzle> hello?
<Riddell> rjizzle: the plymouth splash is broken?
<ubuntu> hi guys
<Riddell> rjizzle: best to stay on channel
<Aniki-> hi guys
<rjizzle> okay
<Aniki-> i needed some help
<Aniki-> can anyone advise?
<rjizzle> so is there a way to change my boot parameters before ubuntu loads?
<Aniki-> riddel?
<Aniki-> how do i install flash player on kubuntu ?
<Riddell> Aniki-: I can't advise you since you havn't said what your problem is
<Riddell> ah
<Aniki-> i have been trying the kpackagekit
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Riddell> rjizzle: did the install go ok?
<Aniki-> riddell thanks
<Aniki-> let me get the terminal open
<Aniki-> riddekk
<Aniki-> riddel: buntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Aniki-> Reading package lists... Done
<Aniki-> Building dependency tree
<Aniki-> Reading state information... Done
<Aniki-> E: Unable to locate package flashplugin-installer
<FloodBotK1> Aniki-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aniki-> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Aniki-> riddell?
<Riddell> Aniki-: run   sudo software-properties-kde  and check you have multiverse ticked
<Aniki-> hi guys
<Aniki-> kubuntu crash on me
<Aniki-> anyway
<Aniki-> can anyone help? flash plugin installer cannot be found
<Aniki-> any other way of installing flash?
<Aniki-> ?
<Aniki-> ????
<racho> search kubuntu restricted from software centre
<Aniki-> ?
<racho> install the pack and you got flash/java/TT fonts
<Aniki-> how do i do it??
<racho> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<racho> type this into a konsole window
<Riddell> 16:32 < Riddell> Aniki-: run   sudo software-properties-kde  and check you have multiverse ticked
<sysop1> is anyone else having issues running the akonadi google data resource for contacts?
<sysop1> it works fine for calendar data, but get seg fault everytime the google data contact resource runs.
<ghede> Hi everybody. This is my first time in an IRC channel looking for help. I have troubles with my wireless, anybody willing to help me? :)
<Peace-> ghede: hi :)
<ghede> so, long story short: I drop by my parents place and I wanted to use my lenovo t60p on their wireless. I set up the wpa and i create the pppoe. Update of new packages (kubuntu 10.10), restart and... no wireless anymore. The card seems working, but "scanning" doesn't show any network!
<Peace-> ghede: lspci | grep -i Network
<Peace-> in the konsole
<ghede> blank
<Peace-> ghede: wifi interface intenal ?
<Peace-> internal or usb ?
<ghede> internal
<Peace-> ghede: lspci
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ghede> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ghede> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536766/
<Peace-> ghede: reading
<ghede> OK
<Peace-> ghede: ok you should have Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Peace-> should becaise is tagged like ethernet
<Peace-> because
<Peace-> anyway...
<Peace-> ghede: lsmod | grep ath
<ghede> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536767/
<Peace-> ghede: ok you have ath5k :) this is my evil driver too
<Peace-> hahahaha
<Peace-> well :)
<Peace-> one moment please
<ghede> sure
<Peace-> ghede: rfkill list
<ghede> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536768/
<ghede> i opened them all in previous solo attempts :)
<Peace-> ghede:  iwconfig
<Peace-> ?
<ghede> http://paste.ubuntu.com/536770/
<Peace-> ghede: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ghede> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<Peace-> ghede: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Peace-> ghede: i suspect :D one thing
<Peace-> you should get error now :D
<ghede> no error, blank :)
<Peace-> ghede: mm now again sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<ghede> now i see it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/536772/
<Peace-> ghede: xD the network interface was down xD
<Peace-> ghede: you should be able to see the network on the  kde network manager now
<Peace-> :)
<ghede> one sec
<ghede> i'm sorry but I have to disappoint you
<Peace-> ghede: 1 the wifi card is recognized
<Peace-> ghede: the driver is ath5k
<Peace-> ghede: sometime that driver has  problems
<Peace-> anyway  there is solutions
<Peace-> firs is try to set up the device with
<Peace-> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Peace-> then... try  to get sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> if it works it should work ...
<Peace-> if doesn't work you should try to reboot
<Peace-> but...
<Peace-> read this
<ghede> ok
<Peace->  well turn off the computer … and disconnect the plug now press the computer’s button which should turn on your computer … that should consume the residual voltage. and now start the pc.
<Peace-> this is an crazy stuff :D
<Peace-> but could work
<Peace-> i have to do this for my atheros...
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> another possible solutions could be this one
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install wicd
<Peace-> !wicd
<ghede> yeah I read about wicd somewhere.. among all the solutions I've tried
<Peace-> ghede: well i have an atheros 5006 i use the kde network manager
<Peace-> it's this silly driver that for some reasons doens't want work xD
<ghede> mine used to work perfectly fine until like 5 days ago...
<Peace-> anyway.. keep it it will work in some ways :D
<ghede> do you mean within some update?
<Peace-> ghede: nope with the reboot and the voltage reset
<Peace-> or with wicd
<Peace-> ghede: anyway have you tried now to log out and log in ?
<ghede> ok, i'll give it a try with the reboot first!
<Peace-> or just to kill the netkwork manager and
<Peace-> restart?
<ghede> i rebooted like twice a day for the last week and no improvements
<Peace-> ghede: reboting AND voltage reset
<Peace-> ghede: and disconnect the plug now press the computer’s button which should turn on your computer … that should consume the residual voltage
<ghede> i will try soon, i'm finishing to download the 10.10 iso, maybe i'll reinstall everything
<Peace-> ghede: why?
<Peace-> reinstalling ?
<ghede> i don't know... it fells like it messed up during an update...
<Peace-> ghede: you could reinstall kde :)
<Peace-> anyway...
<ghede> but reinstalling kde would not reinstall the driver (i think) and it's likely i messed up something trying to fix it :)
<Peace-> ghede: you could read my blog ... thre is the command to paste in the konsole even for 10.10
<Peace-> ghede: you could reinstall the kernel :)
<ghede> give me the link then, i'll give it a try!
<Peace-> ghede: i am on natty right now ...... so you should see which version you have  but i have to do this to reinstall my latest kernel sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.37-5-generic
<Peace-> ghede: this is my article about kde reinstallation http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<sresu> I found that during hibernate process that it looks for a splash screen before saving image to swap like <Looking for splash screnn ............ none> What is it?
<ghede> ok, i'll try to read and copy-paste! but first i'll do the reboot and voltage thing
<ghede> Peace- I tried to restart, and do the voltage reset (although it's a laptop)... but still nothing, do you suggest reinstalling kde or kernel as first attempt?
<Peace-> ghede: but sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<Peace-> doesn't get something ?
<ghede> yes, but i can't see it from the knetwork manager
<ghede> and every time i reboot the wireless is down and i have to turn it on
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> this is a pain in the ass xD
<Peace-> the kernel does its work
<Peace-> but bad
<Peace-> what stupid bug .. anyway..
<ghede> but what if there is a bad conf file somewhere?
<Peace-> well you could try to reinstall the kernel but... i don't think you will solve
<Peace-> it's sound like a stupid bug
<Peace-> it sounds xD
<Peace-> ghede: i guess you should install a fresh kubuntu seee if the problem is there doing nothing to the system
<Peace-> if there is the problem
<ghede> i believe it's something wrong with the pppoe thing...
<Peace-> please fill a bug
<Peace-> ghede: mm what's with ppoe?
<Peace-> what  have you done before?
<ghede> where i usually leave i never used a pppoe, i'm here on holiday at my parent's and here pppoe is needed.
<ghede> at the beginning it was working, but after the first reboot it stopped
<Peace-> ghede: your situation is not clear to me
<ghede> and probably the combination between pppoe and updates messed up everyhting
<Peace-> ppoe is used for modem
<Peace-> not for wifi
<Peace-> ghede: mm guess so
<Peace-> ghede: try with the live cd instead to reinstall all
<ghede> well, this wifi needs a wpa to connect to the modem, and then a ppp to log in
<ghede> i tried a gentoo live today, and it was working
<Peace-> ghede: it's a config then
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> ghede: this is no reccomended ...
<Peace-> but... xD
<Peace-> sudo apt-get remove --purge package
<ghede> mmmm ok
<Peace-> should remove even the config files
<ghede> conf file of what?
<Peace->  sudo apt-get purge  packages
<Peace-> ghede: i guess the conf or whatever the programs need
<ghede> and what packages shall i remove?
<Peace-> ghede: ppp stuff?
<Peace-> ghede: this is an idea ...
<Peace-> of course i have not tested...
<Peace-> ghede: before you should download the ppp files...
<Peace-> i mean
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall pacckage stuff
<Peace-> then sudo apt-get purge stuff
<Peace-> then sudo apt-get install stuff
<ghede> ok first i check what packages i need
<Peace-> this because i don't know if then removing those packages you will be able to get network again
<Peace-> ghede: anyway... i think reinstaling .. it's faster xD
<Peace-> 20 minutes xD
<Peace-> a bit silly anyway
<ghede> well but then all the settings, extra software... i can give it a try!
<ghede> how can i download the package and reinstall it manually later on?
<Peace-> ghede: if you do ...
<Peace-> sudo apt-get clean
<Peace-> you delete everypakcage
<Peace-> you downloaded before
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<Peace-> download and instlal the packages
<Peace-> every packages are downloaded here
<Peace->     /var/cache/apt/archives//var/cache/apt/archives/
<Peace->     /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Peace-> sorry
<Peace-> the last
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> so... :)
<Peace-> the  you have only to sudo apt-get purge stuff
<Peace-> and you should remove the package and con file
<Peace-> then you can reinstall the packages with sudo apt-get install stuff
<Peace-> of course the packages should be on /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Peace-> so if you want be extra sure save them somewhere
<ghede> OK then, so if it is downloaded i can install it without internet connection
<Peace-> after you did sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<ghede> ok
<ghede> thanks in the meantime, i hope i will be back online, sooner or later :)
<Peace-> ghede: good luck :)
<cobart> Hello everybody !!
<kleopatra> Hello, i execute some methods in the interactive ipython-shell. Now id like to check the use of memory . Or another goal: I want to find out how much memory some scripts i run in bash will use. How can i do this? if the scripts finish fast top wont show em ^^
<kleopatra> maybe i want to log memoryuse
<Peace-> kleopatra: this is kubuntu not dev channel
<cobart> Good question !!
<cobart> Yes It's a little bit hard
<kleopatra> Peace: WHere should i do this question? #dev seems pretty empty and for i am using kubuntu i think this could be right here
<Peace-> #python ?
<Peace-> #kde ?
<Peace-> #kubuntu-dev
<Peace-> i dunno
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<roxy> hate it when ppl thinks im stupid...when im not...
<ghede> Peace-: are you still here?
<Peace-> ghede: ya
<ghede> well, it didn't work... i removed (purged) 4 packages but still nothing
<Peace-> ghede: well dunno man
<Peace-> i agree with you there is something of mess
<Peace-> on configurations files
<Peace-> but i dunno
<Peace-> :(
<Peace-> sorry man
<FloodBotK1> Peace-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ghede> hehe no problem, i'll make a fresh new installation!
<cobart> Where can I found list of irc on Quassel ?
<cobart> It's hard to find !!!
<ghede> although  i don't think i deleted the proper files, singe after purging on restart it connected (wired) automatically
<Peace-> ghede: make / and /home separated
<ghede> it already is
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> :)
<ghede> thanks for your time anyway!
<cobart> Peace looks a good moderator !!
 * Peace- rebooting natty
<cobart> Anybody know how can I find new adress of irc ??
<robotech> cobart: ask here #quassel
<robotech> cobart: or #konversation
<cobart> Thanks for your responde robotech
<cobart> I test
<cobart> #quassel
<cobart> Ouppps
<Snowhog> cobart: Or see http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/networks/
<Peace-> well i am Peace-
<Peace-> xD
<cobart> Thanks everybody !!!
<simona> hello
<simona> i just installed kubuntu maverick and wanted to populate my folder view area with some favourite icons, but i can't get something in there. in lucid it worked with drag and drop out of the kickoff start menu but this time not any more
<simona> is this a bug or just the way to use it changed?
<SJr> How do I disable middle click paste in Kubuntu
<elijah> Is there a way I can get krunner to utilize my up down arrow keys for results?
<Peace-> elijah: press TAB and then up down arow :)
<elijah> Peace-: thx, that doesn't work for me though, does it for you?
<Peace-> elijah: yea
<elijah> intuitively, that is what I expect it to do, it just doesn't work
<Peace-> it work here with kde 4.3
<Peace-> am sorry
<Peace-> kde 4.5.3
<elijah> I have to select any result other than the first one with a mouse
<Peace-> elijah: byt you can still write after you have pressed TAB?
<Peace-> elijah: nope
<elijah> Peace-: Ah HAH
<elijah> Peace-: I have to hit tab, then up or down
<Peace-> elijah: yea...
<Peace-> xD
<elijah> nice! this is so much nicer,
<Peace-> :)
<Peace-> because you are typing
<Peace-> tab switch to the result :)
<elijah> Peace-: I like it!
<Peace-> switchs
<Peace-> or swithches
<Peace-> mm
 * Peace- google translate
<Snowhog> simona: Works here in Maverick running KDE 4.5.3 and using the Lancelot launcher.
<skafti_> hello
<cobart> Hello
<skafti_> i have serious update problems can sombody advice {
<cobart> If I can !
<skafti_> hehe basic problem is it wont update :)!
<skafti_> dont know whats causing it
<cobart> I don't still have this problem
<Snowhog> skafti_: Won't update as in you are getting an error, or won't update as in there are no updates identified? How are you attempting the update? What version of Kubuntu and KDE are you using?
<cobart> I have the last version of Ubuntu
<skafti_> have been running kubuntu for 4 months aprox
<cobart> Yes I have kubuntu in preloader but after I work on ubuntu
<cobart> It's strange for updates
<cobart> Perhaps a program
<Khaotic> any clue how to stream videos off a remote server
<skafti_> there was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem doloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<cobart> And after down your computer
<cobart> and restart
<cobart> Hello Khaotic, what do you want to make exactly?
<moetunes> Khaotic:  vlc was made for that
<Khaotic> vlc?
<cobart> ok you want watch video on streaming with vlc
<cobart> yes we can !
<Khaotic> i want to be able to be on my laptop and connect to my server to watch a movie
<cobart> ok
<cobart> with vlc?
<cobart> I know that we can do
<moetunes> I use nfs mounts to do that - it's easier then streaming
<moetunes> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Khaotic> thanks
<cobart> Yes, thanks
<cobart> I don't know that
<Snowhog> skafti_: Again, what version of Kubuntu are you using, and what version of KDE? And, how are you attempting to update - are you using KPackagekit?
<Demosthenes> my dbus-daemon process is consuming 100% of a cpu, looks runaway. any ideas how i can restart it without logging out, or query what's got it stuck?
<Khaotic> is it possible to just ssh to the server and stream it like that?
<Snowhog> skafti__: Again, what version of Kubuntu are you using, and what version of KDE? And, how are you attempting to update - are you using KPackagekit?
<e01> is there some ppa for new beta of kde 4.6
<adude> e01: I wanted to ask the same thing, but didn't want to rush them :)
<adude> I've Google'ed, but have not seen anything yet
<e01> i was searching too but without any result
<e01> adude, https://edge.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa
<starboy> I want to upgrade my Unix server, in synch with my video matrix card, to target young women with large breasts
<rats_> adude: would this help http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.6-beta1.php
<starboy> any ideas?
<e01> adude, according the info, this have be the new beta
<Khaotic> how do i open a blank cd rom?
<moetunes> Khaotic:  you don't open it you write to it with k3b or similar
<Khaotic> ok
<Khaotic> says no medium present
<Khaotic> and im positive there is
<Khaotic> the cd i inserted into the drive is black
<Khaotic> blank*
<Khaotic> when i insert one that has an image on it, it works fine
<moetunes> Khaotic:  close k3b - open the cd tray - start k3b - close the cd tray   see if it finds it then
<adude> e01: rats: Thanks for the info :)
<Khaotic> ok
<moetunes> and check it is a cd writer you have :)
<Khaotic> moe, ibm says it has a writer
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> !tab | Khaotic
<ubottu> Khaotic: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Khaotic> still not recognizing it
<moetunes> Khaotic:  you sure the disk is ok?
<Khaotic> i know, sorry
<andrewh192> hey guys
<Khaotic> possitive
<Khaotic> ill try another though
<andrewh192> you know of how to look at all the programs that I could "apt-get install"
<Peace-> Khaotic: what do you mean ?
<moetunes> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<andrewh192> thanx
<moetunes> !kpackagekit
<ubottu> KPackageKit is the !Kubuntu package manager that uses PackageKit
<Peace-> Khaotic: if  you have a blank cd it a cd you have to burn
<Peace-> Khaotic: use k3b and use it
<andrewh192> ok
<Peace-> to burn cd
<andrewh192> another quick question
<andrewh192> how do i change the login sound
<andrewh192> instead of being the default one
<Khaotic> well i just inserted a cd and it opened it fine
<Peace-> andrewh192: i guess on systemsettings
<andrewh192> Peace-: i have looked there
<andrewh192> Peace-: and can't find anything
<speedvin> Hello
<andrewh192> Peace-: the closest thing i have found is a notification setting thing, where it has a list of certain things, like what to do when an alert is made
<moetunes> Khaotic:  it must have been the other disk then... :)
<andrewh192> has anyone tried to change the default system login sound?
<andrewh192> or even wondered how u would go about doing that/
<Peace-> andrewh192: one moment i will post you a picture
<andrewh192> ok
<Khaotic> it wont recognize black cds for some reason
<Peace-> andrewh192: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-loginsounds0
<andrewh192> Peace-: thanks.. :-)
<Peace-> :)
<moetunes> Khaotic:  you could try a command line approach to burn the cd to see if the issue is with k3b - http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/
<Kay_> hello
<Kay_> are there some dolphin-specialists? ;)
<moetunes> the only way to find out is to ask what you need to find out about
<Kay_> ok, in dolphin (4.4.x-branch) there was the possibility to put an icon for open a terminal in the toolbar
<Kay_> since 4.5 this icon is not available
<Kay_> when i press F4, then dolphin opens a terminal in the actual directory, and there was an icon available
<Kay_> will it return or is it banned anymore? ;)
<sresu> If I suspend my system to RAM (sleep) now, how can I automatically wake it after 2 hours?
<moetunes> Kay_:  if noone in here knows someone in #kde might :)
<Snowhog> Kay_: Yes it is. Open Dolphin. Click on Settings > Configure Toolbars > Main Toolbar. Scroll down in the left pane (Available Actions) and it's there.
<Kay_> oh sorry, thats not what i mean, my failure..... this will open a new konsole-window, "my" icon opened an embedded konsole at the bottom of dolphin. ok, i can just press F4 and then it will appear, but a button in the toolbar is more smooth ;)
<Kay_> in the past, there were two terminal-icons
<Snowhog> Kay_: Ah. Okay, I understand. Yup, the icon there allows for starting a konsole session, but not attached at the bottom of Dolphin. F4 accomplishes that as you've said.
<Kay_> yes
<Kay_> i used this icon very often, and i miss it :)
<Snowhog> Kay_: F4 is actually faster than moving the mouse to an Icon and clicking.
<Kay_> thats right, but i have the mouse in my hand already ^^
<Kay_> all i want to know, is there any reason to remove this possibility
<Kay_> thanx for the answers, i will try it at #kde :)
<mxlle> c koiii sa ,
<mxlle> ??
<mxlle> estoy perdido!!
<mxlle> help
<Kay_> help???
<moetunes> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mxlle> lôl
<moetunes> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mxlle> enfèt c koii un chat?
<mxlle> anw ya
<mxlle> fiiiooùùù biien compliké
<moetunes> what language is that?
<maco> mxlle: ¿español?
<mxlle> maco? x'D
<mxlle> nah de guadeloupe
<mxlle> francais
<moetunes> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kleopatra_> with what command can i see if a certain server runs on my system?
<Kay_> ps -e | grep server
<Kay_> <ctrl>+<esc>
<kleopatra_> o i found netstat -tap... some server is running now i try to stop it
<wqapol> When I download a wallpaper and assign it as wallpaer, does kubuntu save the wallpaper elsewhere in its system directory? If so where?
<moetunes> prob in /usr/share/wallpapers or backgrounds or similar - I don't know for sure
<fosstux> Hi! I have today installed Kubumtu 10.10. I have one problem with Kontact: It does not (yet) save the Groupware settings for use with a kolab 2 server - please help!
<wqapol> yeah i too thought they exist there, but just found out its in ~/.kde/share/wallpapers/
<serenity> hi
<serenity> is there already a ppa for kde 4.6?
<moetunes> there will be   soon
<serenity> fine
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, u there?
<apachelogger> somewhere for sure
<seiflotfy> hehehe
<seiflotfy> do u have 10 minutes time
<apachelogger> that depends on whether those 10 minutes involve me working :P
<seiflotfy> no not at all
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, but rather guiding me around
<apachelogger> I suppose I have time then ^^
#kubuntu 2010-11-27
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, PM
<Guest62048> hola
<Guest62048> asdads
<Guest62048> ad
<Guest62048> as
<Guest62048> das
<Guest62048> das
<FloodBotK1> Guest62048: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vrejdac> hi I'd like to know why my kubuntu 10.10 is so slow
<serenity> slow in which manner?
<owner_> k
<Vrejdac> I got a x64 amdX2 processor with 3Gb of ram and a hdd of 320Gb
<Vrejdac> windows move jerkily
<serenity> Vrejdac: are you using compiz, or kwin?
<Vrejdac> Kickoff menu is slow to open
<Vrejdac> Kwin
<Vrejdac> and the softwares are slow
<Snowhog> Vrejdac: What video card do you have?
<Vrejdac> Snowhog, a Nvidia 8400GS
<serenity_> which driver?
<Vrejdac> serenity I really don't know
<serenity> Vrejdac: open up a terminal and type nvidia-settings
<serenity> what happens?
<Vrejdac> serenity a windows appears
<Vrejdac> but there's no info concerning the drivers
<wqapol> Click Kickoffmenu>Applications>System>Hardware Drivers. It should  detect appropriate drivers to install for your GC.
<serenity> wqapol: that was my next try ;)
<Vrejdac> wqapol t's the number 173 which is recommanded
<wqapol> Vrejdac: Sure go ahead install it
<serenity> this driver will increase the performance of your desktop effects like moving windows etc
<Vrejdac> wqapol it's installed
<wqapol> Vrejdac: Restart ?
<Vrejdac> serenity, of course I have the desktop effects like the cube but these effects are slow
<Vrejdac> wqapol, already done
<serenity> Vrejdac: try to disable the blur effect
<wqapol> Vrejdac: For the PC of that specs it should have been reasonably fast, i mean very fast.
<wqapol> Vrejdac: You can check xorg.conf if nvidia drivers are being loaded.
<wqapol> Vrejdac: Open terminal. sudo nano /etx/x11/xorg.conf
<Vrejdac> wqapol it's displayed "GNU nano 2.2.4"
<wqapol> Vrejdac: Sorry its X11 (capital X)
<Vrejdac> wqapol what's the difference ?
<wqapol> Vrejdac: unix is case sensitive so x / X are different
<wqapol> Vrejdac: check the text next to Driver. Is it vesa or nvidia?
<wqapol> ahh typo again . its etc not etx.  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vrejdac> wqapolI don't see the text
<Vrejdac> it's the same thing
<Vrejdac> the terminal seems to change into a text editor
<wqapol> Vrejdac: can you just browse to it in the browser instead?
<wqapol> Vrejdac: When you open the file browser (Dolphin) on left side click root then etc then X11 then xorg.conf
<Vrejdac> wqapol, it's a file ?
<Vrejdac> I can't see it
<wqapol> Vrejdac: yes
<Vrejdac> there are 8 repertory and 7 files but not Xorg.conf
<wqapol> Vrejdac: I dont know it should have existed as I know, I wonder how is it booting up properly.  May be somone knowledgeable will come up soon .
<moetunes> I would check the X log for what driver is being used
<moetunes> in konsole   grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Vrejdac> moetunes and then ?
<moetunes> read what driver it is using - there will be a few lines to go through
<moetunes> or just paste the X log
<moetunes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Vrejdac> moetunes, I could paste it to you
<moetunes> that's fine
<Vrejdac> moetunes:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/536902/
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> Vrejdac:  that's not the whole file is it? - there should be some lines at the top about the config files X is using
<Vrejdac> moetunes it the whole file, but I didnt copy the command line.
<moetunes> anyway it is not using the 3d graphics driver it is using the opensource ones
<Vrejdac> ouchh
<moetunes> nouveau = opensource nvidia driver
<Vrejdac> so I didnt update
<moetunes> nope
<Vrejdac> Scheiß. Okay mates I'm weary I've to sleep
<Vrejdac> see you tomorow
<Vrejdac> and thanks to all
<moetunes> luck
<wqapol> I am on kubuntu 10.04 now. Since I installed it yesterday, internet is poor (most of the times return 404 after long loading). IRC, torrent work perfectly fine. tried stopping them but still the same. Any ideas?
<valorie> which browser are you using, wq
<valorie> oops, wqapol
<wqapol> tried setting opendns and google dns in resolv.conf.
<wqapol> wqapol: firefox and chrome
<valorie> and they are both slow?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> you might try konqueror, and /or rekonq
<wqapol> valorie: not slow in strictest sense, , when they load they load in a flash, but some times it keeps on loading and returns 404
<wqapol> will try that now
<valorie> that sounds like your ISP, maybe
<valorie> throttling httpd
 * valorie goes afk for a bit
<wqapol> valorie: i have been suspecting that, but torrents download without any interrruptions in speed.
<moetunes> I just name my router as the nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<wqapol> moetunes: you mean 192.168.1.1 ?
<moetunes> yep
<wqapol> yes it was so initially.
<leandro_IFF> !List
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<b14ck> Hi all. I just started using kubuntu. I've got a simple problem:
<b14ck> I've got two sound sources (both are detected). A logitech speaker system, and a pair of USB headphones.
<b14ck> I'd like to be able to switch between the two using the USB headphones' on/off switch, is this possible?
<b14ck> Right now, if I want to switch output devices, I have to open the kmix applet, and navigate through the menus to switch it.
<b14ck> EG: I have to select the `master channel` from the kmix menu.
<b14ck> I'm using kubuntu 10.10.
<valorie> hmmm, have you tried using pavucontrol?
<b14ck> Nope, what is that?
<valorie> I had to use it once, and those changes stuck
<valorie> it is the gui for controlling pulseaudio
 * b14ck installs
<b14ck> I'll check it out, thanks :)
<valorie> now I never have to even open up kmix
<valorie> good luck!
<b14ck> heh
<b14ck> Ok got it open, let'
<b14ck> *Let's see now...
<b14ck> valorie: were you able to use it to switch between your speakers and headphoens?
<valorie> that seems to be automatic now
<valorie> I plug them in, and the sound goes into them
<valorie> unplug them, and it's back in the speakers
<b14ck> Oh I see.
<b14ck> Let me try to do that then.
<valorie> which is the standard
<b14ck> Do you still run kmix?
<b14ck> To get volume control on your keyboard and what not?
<b14ck> actually
<b14ck> im going to rebood and check it out
<b14ck> brb
<valorie> I have the widget
<b14ck> Hi everyone, looks like I still can't get my headphones working.
<b14ck> They work under gnome which is weird.
<b14ck> But I can't actually seem to get *any* audio out of them under kde.
<gr8m8> I would open alsamixer ina terminal and make sure they aren't muted
<b14ck> hrm
<b14ck> in alsamixer it shows <headphon> as 00
<b14ck> But I'm using pulseaudio I believe..
<b14ck> And I also can't seem to adjust the <headphon> levels in alsamixer. It just stays at 00
<b14ck> Oh wait, if I hit f6 (select sound card) and swtich to my usb headphones, I can then altar the volume levels (PCM).
<b14ck> Going to give this method a try: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071124033643AAoxE3b brb
<RadSurfer> How do I properly mount a UDF dvd in kubuntu?
<valorie> heh
<valorie> that was a 3 year-old question and answer
<b14ck> Hrm, no good :(
<b14ck> Yah, I figured I'd give it a try anyhow though
<valorie> pavucontrol didn't do the trick for you/
<valorie> ?
<b14ck> Nope =/
<b14ck> It shows my headphone device.
<valorie> oh, that sucks
<b14ck> But won't play anything through it.
<b14ck> Like, if I go to pavucontrol->Output Devices
<b14ck> I see them both listed there.
<b14ck> But I have no idea how to switch to the headphones (ad01 analog stereo)
<RadSurfer> Can someone _please_ help with mounting a UDF dvd
<gr8m8> what's a udf dvd?
<gr8m8> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs !PartitionManager or !GParted (see also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mount partitions from System Settings -> (Advanced tab) Removable Devices. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<gr8m8> who changed that botlink?
<RadSurfer> anyone have advice on how to mount a udf dvd in kubuntu?
<gr8m8> RadSurfer: have you made a dir to mount it to?
<RadSurfer> I have temporary folders, yes
<RadSurfer> But nothing I've tried is working yet
<gr8m8> RadSurfer: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/dvd /path/to/mount/dir   normally works - what have you tried?
<RadSurfer> why does fstab have no references to cdrom/dvd ?
<gr8m8> udev does it now
<gr8m8> !udev
<gr8m8> !info udev
<ubottu> udev (source: udev): rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is required. Version 162-2.1 (maverick), package size 418 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<RadSurfer> how can I have a '/path/to/dvd' when it isn't recognized yet?
<RadSurfer> sdc something or other?
<gr8m8> RadSurfer: check in the /media dir
<RadSurfer> there is not 'cdrom' in /media presently
<RadSurfer> only floppy
<RadSurfer> which is always present
<RadSurfer> how to I determine my DVD drives designation please? sd(?)
<gr8m8> RadSurfer: if you only have one hdd it will be sdb
<RadSurfer> I get this: "ount -t udf /dev/sdb /home/simon/folder     # mount: special device /dev/sdb does not exist
<gr8m8> you could do   ls /dev | grep sd
<RadSurfer> sda, sda 1 - 5 is reported
<gr8m8> RadSurfer: for some reason the drive isn't recognised - is it old ?
<RadSurfer> drive worked 100% in Sidux, and under centos, fedora, mandriva, etc.
<RadSurfer> Why would kubuntu be any exception.
<gr8m8> everything works until it doesn't...
<RadSurfer> and its only "not recognized" when it doesn't like a particular disc thats in it
<RadSurfer> put a "valid" disc in and its fine
<gr8m8> so other disks work ok?
<gr8m8> ok
<RadSurfer> yes! its only not reading udf and encrypted discs
<RadSurfer> this is only udf
<RadSurfer> any advice?
<gr8m8> RadSurfer: you might have to burn them at a slower rate
<RadSurfer> sounds like rubbish
<RadSurfer> how can so many other distros not have issues
<gr8m8> there's nothing I know of to get disk drives recognising a disk
<RadSurfer> well pooh.
<RadSurfer> at this rate I'm going to Aptosid
<gr8m8> heh sorry
<RadSurfer> if I linked to another PC that could read this file, I could network it over. but sheesh!
<gr8m8> it could be the drive starting to fail too
<RadSurfer> doubtful
<gr8m8> you can see inside and know the laser is still lined up right?
<RadSurfer> it reads normal data dvd's + and - flawlessly, with no skips
<RadSurfer> it plays normal standard dvd videos with no skips
<gr8m8> there's nothing more I can add..
<RadSurfer> I thank you for your time. :-)
<gr8m8> sorry I couldn't help more
<Snowhog> gr8m8: For future, udftools provides the support in Kubuntu for UDF Filesystems and DVD/CD-R(W) drives. It isn't installed by default.
<gr8m8> Snowhog: it was as simple as that?
<gr8m8> RadSurfer: see what Snowhog said?
<RadSurfer> what?
<gr8m8> install udftools
<RadSurfer> ah
<RadSurfer> Okay. Testing.
<gr8m8> luck
<RadSurfer> something U have to reboot for :)
<gr8m8> heh - if it was easy everyone would do it :)
<RadSurfer> brb
<RadSurfer> Snowhog && gr8m8: udftools did it! Thank you!
<Snowhog> RadSurfer: Cool.
<RadSurfer> I honestly thought that seemed transparent before... maybe I needed to install something back then too. This works. all that matters.
<RadSurfer> Snowhog && gr8m8: whoopsie: http://pastebin.ca/2003466
<RadSurfer> I can't actually access it
<RadSurfer> there's no manpage for udftools either
<Snowhog> RadSurfer: udftools contains   mkudffs - Format a device, creating an empty UDF filesystem
<Snowhog>   cdrwtool - Low-level drive management (e.g. set writing speed, format)
<Snowhog>   pktsetup - Set up a packet writing device (/dev/pktcdvd0) for a drive
<Snowhog>   wrudf - Maintains a UDF filesystem (undocumented)
<FloodBotK1> Snowhog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowhog> FloodBotK1: Sorry.
<RadSurfer> this is nonsense
<gr8m8> RadSurfer: try leaving out the -t option and see what mount figures out on its' own
<RadSurfer> I never had to go out of my way before
<Snowhog> RadSurfer: Was the disc formatted in Vista?
<RadSurfer> whats vista?
<Snowhog> RadSurfer: hehe
<gr8m8> heh
<RadSurfer> http://pastebin.ca/2003467
<RadSurfer> now what?
<gr8m8> RadSurfer: leave the -t udf option out I meant - udf on it's own will do nothing
<gr8m8> 'cept confuse matters
<RadSurfer> "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<RadSurfer> even after installing udftools :(
<RadSurfer> sure fstab doesn't need to add that line?
<gr8m8> ok - seems you are outta luck - I'll see what google.com/linux returns
<RadSurfer> thought I had it, but theres no access
<Snowhog> RadSurfer: libudf0  -  This library is made to read and write UDF filesystems; those filesystems are mainly used on DVDs. It isn't a dependancy of udftools. You might see what you get after installing it?
<gr8m8> http://linux.die.net/man/8/mount - gives options for mounting udf - seems you need to have some options
<RadSurfer> options but no working examples.
<RadSurfer> drive starts up sometimes, as if its trying to read it, then apparently just rejects it
<gr8m8> I noticed that - google.com/linux is your friend
<Snowhog> RadSurfer: One still has to ask what OS was used to create the disc you can't read in Kubuntu. Take a look at this: http://superuser.com/questions/52547/problems-with-mounting-udf-dvds-in-ubuntu
<claydoh> Snowhog: you are tireless dude :) hello and good nite, I am off to bed
<gr8m8> all Pauls are tough as nails
<Snowhog> claydoh: gn8 :)
<valorie> heh, they are
<valorie> I've known a few, and they are all tough
<jschall> is there a PPA to install linux 2.6.36 and does it break anything?
<gr8m8> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Snowhog> gr8m8: Should RadSurfer return, he should look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/635499 and add to it.
<gr8m8> Snowhog: ok :)
<andrewh192> does anyone know what the command is on bash to find the model of my network/modem card on my laptop
<Snowhog> andrewh192: lspci
<andrewh192> thanx
<echolist1> hello
<Snowhog> echolist1: Problem? Question?
<echolist1> can someone tell me about connecting a usb cdma modem ?
<Snowhog> echolist1: See http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3114691.msg248588#msg248588
<echolist1> ok, thanks snowhog :D
<Guest47299> Anyone in here running Kde 4.5?
<Snowhog> Guest47299: 4.5.3
<Guest47299> Snowhog, does it run about the same as 3.5? I tried upgrading to kubuntu earlier and it was SLOWW
<Snowhog> Guest47299: That depends. Do you have an Nvidia graphics card?
<Guest47299> Snowhog, nvidia 8400 GS 512mb
<Snowhog> Guest47299: Click on K Menu > System > Additional Drivers to load the recommended driver.
<Guest47299> snowhog, i am running the recommended drivers right now, I think what happen when I updated it to Kubuntu-desktop it installed the old Kde 4.0 not the Kde 4.55
<Guest47299> *4.5
<echolist1> hello
<therock> help. I have an open proxi. It brings into trouble. This is the only service provider I can get by now. What can I do to get out of it..?
<moetunes> where did you set thjings up to use an open proxy
<therock> I just connect directly to internet. I have a superslow internet connection.
<moetunes> I'm amazed you can connect here as open proxies aren't allowed
<therock> Yes, I cannot connect using quassel and many progs.
<valorie> [22:42] --> therock has joined this channel (de7c030e@gateway/web/freenode/ip.222.124.3.14).
<therock> But I need help
<valorie> I don't think it's forbidden to get to the webapp
<therock> Is it still forbidden to use for webapp?
<valorie> you're here
<valorie> lol
<therock> May I ask. How much do you pay for your connection? How fast is it..?
<therock> I think people are annoying internet in this country.
<moetunes> which country?
<therock> Im in Indonesia, asia.
<echolist1> wakakak i think therock same with me :D
<therock> echolist1: where do you live?
<echolist1> my connection just 154 kbps :))
<echolist1> same with you indonesia :D
<therock> I cannot get indosat through here..
<therock> exept this only telkom flexxxxxi, grrrrr..
<echolist1> hahaha, you in kalimantan ?
<therock> no either to speedy.
<therock> like kind of it
<therock> im in a village
<therock> farmering
<therock> everytime I refresh package on synaptic, I got this message: W: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY DB141E2302FDF932
<therock> its because of I use open proxi, right?
<valorie> http://en.kioskea.net/faq/809-debian-apt-get-no-pubkey-gpg-error
<valorie> no, it's because the pubkey wasn't fetched
<valorie> you can fetch it manually though
<valorie> line noise is more likely the problem
<valorie> I used to see that sort of stuff all the time when I used dialup
<therock> valorie: thankyou.. :)
<valorie> you are very welcome
<valorie> that's why we're here
<andrewh192> hey, anyone here have any experience with Mozilla's Thunderbird?
<moetunes> I use it
<andrewh192> do you happen to use the calender feature as well?
<moetunes> nope sorry
<andrewh192> oh
<andrewh192> i am running into a problem when i synced my google calender to it, it brought up a bunch of stuff thatt was on my google calender in a list, and it gave me the choice of either Snoozing the alarm, or dismissing it
<andrewh192> when i would press either/or it wouldn't do anything except spit out an error message in the logs
<andrewh192> just was wondering if anyone knew about that apparent bug, or had any ideas of how to fix it...
<therock> What progs might best to editing svgz images..?
<andrewh192> therock: i wouldn't hold ur breath
<andrewh192> it seems that there isn't many if any people actually on right now
<andrewh192> its sorta late in the night too
<andrewh192> my best bet is to wait til tomorrow and ask during the day
<therock> oh, sorry.. i didnt know that :)
<rats__> therock: i dont know for sure but inkscape might work
<rats__> now that im looking maybe not sry
<therock> rats__: thankyou. :)
<rats__> therock:  thank you that ? led me to this link http://158.193.150.10/linuxlist/linuxlist/node3.html
<the1weba0> hi for everyone!
<Snowhog> ubottu: !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DiogenesW> servus
<tguru89> hello everyone
<tguru89> I have a question regarding sdk setup on kubuntu
<rork> !ask | tguru89
<ubottu> tguru89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tguru89> okay. well i downloaded the android sdk and i had moved it into the path. rebooted so that the changes would take effect. when i try the command adb devices it tells me no such file or directory
<tguru89> Another note, the adb icon is a big gear, and it says it is executable but double clicking it does nothing
<ct529> hi guys! you now the kubuntu screen that appears after grub? where is it stored?
<ct529> I would,like to modify it, but cannot find where it is.
<moetunes> the splash screen during boot?
<ct529> moetunes: yes
<moetunes> that's called plymouth iirc - you need a theme for it
<ct529> thanks .... I have installed nvidia drivers because nouveaux does not support cuda or composite
<ct529> moetunes: but not the splash screen is horrible
<ct529> moetunes: and I installed composite to show kubuntu off to friends and colleagues to convince them to switch off to kubuntu
<ct529> moetunes: but now the splash screen is horrible, very UN-convincing
<moetunes> search for a theme then - I've never bothetred with it
<moetunes> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<moetunes> is that still valid?
<ct529> moetunes: don't know
<moetunes> me neither
<ct529> moetunes: do you know whether it is possible to force a specific screen resolution at boot time? like 1920 x 1200?
<moetunes> you can do that in /etc/default/grub - but be careful that you use an appropriate res
<ct529> moetunes: in what sense apporpriate?
<moetunes> if you choose one too large for the framebuffer you won't see the grub menu
<moetunes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alpha-aquilae> hello, i am under kubuntu 10.04, i can't set vpn connexion using "Network Connexions" in Configure-KDE Control Module, in the tab vpn, the button "+ Add..." is inactive, how can i fox that?
<ct529> moetunes: thanks a lot you have been very helpful
<moetunes> np :)
<tguru89> Should I be able to execute a file that is categorized executable by double-clicking it?
<moetunes> tguru89:  yep but if it is an icon and has errors it won't do anything
<tguru89> So then I must have errors... I am trying to set up Android SDK so I can use adb for my mobile device
<ct529> let's reboot and see what happens :-)
<moetunes> tguru89:  I know nothing about that - check the path you have and that it is executable
<tguru89> I am dual booting kubutu with windows and i just installed it. I just noticed that i had bug fixes that needed to be done, so I will reboot and be right back.
<moetunes> k
<tguru89> I'm back
<DiogenesW> i'd like to use my monitor much like a picture on the wall when i don't use the computer, so it shouldn't switch off after ten minutes or so,m which it does, despite switching of power saveing in the preferences
<DiogenesW> what can i do now?
<moetunes> in konsole do   xset -q   and see if dpms is on
<DiogenesW> "DPMS is enabled" ...
<DiogenesW> should i use "xset -dpms"?
<DiogenesW> (asked after having taken a look on the output of "xset --help")
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> then check with   xset -q   again
<DiogenesW> when? after having logged on (in the autostart perhaps ...)=
<moetunes> autostart would be ok or .xinitrc if you use it
<DiogenesW> no it says "... disabled"
<moetunes> sweet
<DiogenesW> thanks
<DiogenesW> what's sweet?
<noomin> i'm using an external monitor attached to a laptop. on startup, it constantly resets the video size on the main display to clone the internal... is there a way to lock in that change, but with fallback in the event the laptop leaves the desk?
<moetunes> that it is disabled - sometimes that doesn't work
<DiogenesW> strange ...
<moetunes> diff cards react diff ways
<moetunes> !xrandr | noomin
<ubottu> noomin: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<noomin> not running dual screen -- laptop screen won't fiton desk w/ larger monitor...
<noomin> does that matter? is xrandr still useful ?
<moetunes> noomin:  I would put a xrandr command for the external in autostarted apps then
<noomin> will it fail gracefully if the monitor is gone?
<moetunes> you could read the X log to see why it does that too
<moetunes> probably
<amichair> moetunes: what's the difference between xrandr and TwinView (NVidia)?
<moetunes> amichair:  you can't use xrandr with the nvidia driver iirc
<moetunes> nvidia does it thier own way
<amichair> ok
<moetunes> nvidia still makes a xorg.conf
<moetunes> archaic
<ct529> moetunes: nope it does not work
<u19809> Hi all, I have upgrade to 10.10 and now my X system does not come up anymore ... I have an nvidia 8600 GT graphics card
<moetunes> ct529:  did you do the update-grub thing mention in the file /etc/default/grub or what's on the wiki page?
<noomin> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Xorg_RandR_1.2 -- the example solves my problem exactly :-)
<bubu> ciao
<bubu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<moetunes> u19809:  you could read the X log to find out why with   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   from a tty
<ct529> moetunes: yes I did
<moetunes> ct529:  then what didn't work?
<ct529> no splash screen at all, just a black screen with a few boot messages
<u19809> moetunes : there are no EE messages ... a few WW with modes that are not supported.  Oddly when I start xinit.  my linux system crashes (cannot go back to console and need to reboot)  I have downloaded the latest NVIDIA drivers
<moetunes> u19809:  was a xorg.conf file made when you installed the drivers?
<ct529> moetunes: that should be right? -> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash video=vesafb"
<u19809> Originally I upgraded from a 9.04 (first going to 10.04 and then 10.10) but when I installed the latest NVIDIA drivers It asked to generate a new Xorg and I said yes ... actually my xorg.conf looks 'normal'
<moetunes> ct529:  not from what I know - I would have edited the line about the gfxmode and set the size I knew the framebuffer handled
<ct529> I do not understand sorry, this is what is suggested in the README file
<ct529> moetunes: which line about the gfxmode?
<u19809> moetunes : if I just run X from the console I get a black screen with a view colored blocks on it and my linux server crashed (hard reset needed).  So I think it is more than a bad config since generally that would just stop the X server
<moetunes> ct529:  one that looks like   GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768x16
<ct529> moetunes: let's try again
<u19809> moetunes : also when I downgrade to X version 1.7.2 (currently 1.9.0) my X display starts but sometimes I am unable to click on certain windows ... (focus seems to be confused)
<moetunes> u19809:  sounds like a bad driver install - you can move the xorg.conf and let X pick its' own driver to see if it works
<u19809> move away and just start X without xorg you mean ?
<moetunes> u19809:  yep - just to get X started
<u19809> moetunes : that gives a black screen but no crash (could switch back to console).  Got 2 EE messages : failed to load module nouveau and failed to initialize glx extensions (compatible nvidia driver not found)
<ct529> moetunes: noep .... how do I know what the framebuffer sufforts? and I haev to activate the framebuffer as well
<moetunes> u19809:  maybe the nvidia driver install gets in the way - I never use the proprietry drivers
<ct529> moetunes: I neve ruse prpoprietary drivers, but in this case nouveau does not support CUDA
<moetunes> ct529:  afaik the frmabuffer should run  - I found my res by trial and error
<ct529> moetunes: I need for work
<ct529> moetunes: lt's try again
<moetunes> ct529:  then don't play with it
<u19809> moetunes : i just let the nvidia generate a new xorg.conf and at least I can login ... !
<moetunes> u19809:  it's a start
<u19809> tv seems too work so v4l seems to work too ...
<u19809> how can I test GLX ?
<moetunes> I see more ppl having trouble with the nvidia driver install then most other things
<u19809> 3D accell does not seem to work
<moetunes> u19809:  glxgears is one way
<moetunes> glxinfo too
<u19809> moetunes : does not seem to be installed
<moetunes> u19809:  try in konsole   grep glx /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<u19809> moetunes : seems loaded ...
<moetunes> u19809:  your card is getting a bit old - maybe the newer drivers don't support it so well
<moetunes> relitivley speaking
<moetunes> *relativly
<moetunes> neither of those look right
<u19809> moetunes : nah don't think so since the nvidia proprietary driver supports all
<moetunes> it was a guess
<u19809> I just activated my 'desktop cube' and it seems to work so I presume glx works too
<moetunes> cool
<moetunes> hello Peace- :)
<u19809> just added 6 more desktops and can see a nice carrousel of screens
<moetunes> sounds like it is working ok then
<Peace-> hi moetunes
<gj1006> My Microphone doesn't works with Kubuntu. Can someone help me?
<gj1006> There is no control for it in KMix
<amichair> gj1006: maybe try runnin alsamixer, and play around with both microphone and capture devices (it took me a while too, at the time)
<Peace-> gj1006: ok i can help you
<rork> gj1006: in Settings > Configure Channels you can add channels to Kmix
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> rork: 10.10 or 10.04
<gj1006> There is no other channel shown
<rork> Peace-, gj1006: 10.04
<gj1006> 10.10
<Peace-> rork: so open konsole and type  :  alsamier -V all
<Peace-> rork: then screenshot
<Peace-> !imagebin | rork
<ubottu> rork: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<rork> Peace-: Why would you want that screenshot? I do not have a problem
<gj1006> http://imagebin.org/125044
<Peace-> rork: sorry was for gj1006
<Peace-> gj1006: sudo apt-get install sox libsox-fmt-all
<Peace-> gj1006: rec /tmp/temp.wav
<Peace-> CRTL C to stop recording
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> play /tmp/temp.wav
<gj1006> Nothing
<Peace-> gj1006: could you check if you have capture ?
<Peace-> alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> could show only some volume controllers
<Peace-> make sure , moving with arrows left and right,
<Peace-> that you have only controlleer that you have showed to me on the screenshot
<Peace-> gj1006: it's a laptop?
<khashmeshab> hello everybody
<khashmeshab> i have a problem: i need to install kde on my ubuntu installation
<khashmeshab> but i don't have an internet connection on it
<khashmeshab> sorry i'm facing connection difficaulties now
<o0ze> khashmeshab: does it have any networking ? then you could use apt-proxy
<khashmeshab> so if anybody sent an answer, please resend them
<khashmeshab> no, we have moved to a new house and the ADSL connection is not yet ready
<o0ze> install from cd/dvd/usb ?
<o0ze> can add such a source in the sourceslist
<fabrizioso> Hello claydoh, are you here?
<fabrizioso> I just installed kmymoney 4.5.1 from claydoh's ppa rep and found out that there is no HBCI support available. I read that this happened before but had been fixed meanwhile. So is this a regression issue or have I done something wrong. I'm using Lucid.
<roland_> hi, I read somewhere that it's possible to enable natty narwhal repositories... anyone know how to do it?
<jussi> roland: #ubuntu+1 for natt questions
<roland> jussi: thnx
<DiogenesW> bis später
<ceron> algún foro para RHEL?
<ceron> #rhel-es
<miha> кто тут
<ronny_> aloha, kann mir jemand sagen, was ich für einen grafikkartentreiber installieren muss, wenn er im terminal "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) anzeigt?
<chris____> i want to help test kde 4.6 beta , where is the ppa for it ?
<rork> chris____: https://edge.launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa if I'm informed well
<rjizzle> anyone know hot to configure nvidia x serv?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Guest58245> I am wanting to setup my audio in kde 3.5 so it uses my default sound card for all my default sounds, but it keeps just saying pulseaudio local and I dont know how to change the default sound card
<chinmaya> i installed the doxygen-gui package , but dont see any icon of doxygen
<BluesKaj> chinmaya, try the run command or the terminal
<chinmaya> i am running the command on terminal
<basy> hi all, where can i setup main window bottons(Minimiza, Maximiza, Close), I want to add "Keep above others" button, i am using lates ubuntu10.10 -> with kubuntu-desktop
<seiflotfy> hey guys
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, da?
<Riddell> basy: system settings -> window decorations -> configure buttons
<Riddell> hi seiflotfy
<seiflotfy> hi Ragnar :)
<seiflotfy> any1 interested in hacking some zeitgeist + kde ?
<seiflotfy> i cant provide money
<seiflotfy> but i can assure you a bit of fame :P
<Riddell> kde already has a semantic desktop system
<Riddell> (nepomuk)
<geekosopher> basy: window decorations is in Workspace appearance
<Riddell> which could do with some better UI usage
<basy> Riddell + geekosopher: found it thanks guys
<apachelogger> konnichiwa seiflotfy
<geekosopher> basy: welcome
<seiflotfy> Riddell, we already had talks wit hsebastian trueg
<seiflotfy> nepomuk and zeitgeist are not the same at all
<seiflotfy> Riddell, nepomuk stores metadata
<seiflotfy> we store how files are used
<seiflotfy> and sebastian trueg and me had a 6 hour face to face meeting
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> and we will get them to work together
<Riddell> that sounds promising
<seiflotfy> as a GNOME guy I ma now being hired to work on KDE
<seiflotfy> so i am not making things up
<seiflotfy> and i am being hired by the former president of KDE :)
<seiflotfy> so this is exciting
<Riddell> seiflotfy: KDAB?
<Riddell> oh, BasysKom?
<seiflotfy> Eva Brucherseifer
<seiflotfy> Riddell, yes
<seiflotfy> so i would like to have the kubuntu community push this forward
<seiflotfy> :)
<seiflotfy> Riddell, care to help me out
<Riddell> seiflotfy: in terms of coding probably best to ask upstream KDE, if there's code that needs packaging for testing and shipping then yes
<seiflotfy> i need coders
<seiflotfy> i need ppl to just help me write an extension for kate or amarok
<seiflotfy> that sends the events to zeitgeist
<bobbyj> anybody know a good gps program?
<Riddell> seiflotfy: I'd recommend asking on the kate and amarok developer mailing lists
<sushant> hello room
<sushant> I'm facing problem with screen resolution
<sushant> the default is set to 800x600
<sushant> if i change it to 1024x768 then the mouse cursor dissaperas
<sushant> i tried searching many blogs but have not found any solution
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: can one communicate with zeitgeist via dbus?
<tim> I have a lost+found directory on a backup drive which I can't remove, even wish shred in single user mode.  Is there any way to delete this folder when root can't do it?
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, yes
<sushant> has anybody solved this ?
<seiflotfy> we have python and c bindings
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, :)
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: should be easy to do for amarok then, since one supposedly has access to QtDBus from QtScript (which is what amarok is using for scripting)
<apachelogger> seiflotfy: poke Nightrose in #amarok.dev she surely can find someone to hack on that
<seiflotfy> apachelogger, aweseome
<eagles0513875> hey guys  is there anyone in here on mavrick 64bit on a netbook that used the net installer to install kubuntu
<chris1810> Hi, does anyone know if there will be 4.6 beta packages for kubuntu?
<eagles0513875> chris1810: there will be but not sure when just keep an eye out on the kubuntu site
<chris1810> yeah, I'm doing this since the beta was officially announced :-) There has been very good feedback from users of other distros, who have the beta available already.
<akSeya> hi guys.. I need a quick assistance.. my father is running Kubuntu and I need to access his computer via VNC
<akSeya> his firewall ports are blocked, and he is not able to play with it...
<akSeya> i'm running vncviewer on listen mode on my machine, is there a way for him to connect to my computer?
<akSeya> krfb does not have a connect to viewer function
<tim> Is there a way to delete a directory that root doesn't have rights to?  I've tried rm -r --force and shred --remove --force -u with no success.
<chris1810> akSeay: why don't you use teamviewer for linux? It's free and works great! Both of you have to downlaod and install the package (which is available on teamviewer.com)
<chris1810> tim: check out -> man chattr
<Riddell> chris1810: I'm afraid we had some problem but we're getting there
<chris1810> A  file  with  the `i' attribute cannot be modified: it cannot be deleted or renamed, no link can be created to this file and no data can be written to the file.  Only
<chris1810>        the superuser or a process possessing the CAP_LINUX_IMMUTABLE capability can set or clear this attribute.
<nascentmind> Hi. When I set anti aliasing on fonts it doesn't take effect. How do I fix this?
<chris1810> @Riddell: Thanks for the info and all your work making kubuntu a great distribution!
<chris1810> nascentmind: anti-aliasing only takes effect on newly started applications...
<nascentmind> chris1810, but it doesn't in my case.
<nascentmind> chris1810, there seems to a be a bug in kde where when I write exec /usr/bin/screen in my .bash_profile it messes up kdm.
<nascentmind> can somebody confirm that?
<nascentmind> due to that I had to do a sudo startx and from then on the fonts just don't anti alias.
<chris1810> I'm using byobu, which only starts screen when it's on a VT or remote session, but not e.g. in konsole. Never tried to run it the way you do.
<chris1810> (so I can't confirm this behaviour)
<apachelogger> nascentmind: one uses .profile anyway
<nascentmind> so what's the reason for my anti alias problem?
<andreas_> moin
<nascentmind> has it messed something because I did a sudo startx?
<nascentmind> it was showing as user:root
<chris1810> why don't you remove "excec /usr/bin/screen" from your .bash_profile and restart kdm as it is supposed?
<nascentmind> chris1810, yes done that.
<nascentmind> chris1810, had also installed xdm to check what was wrong.
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> anyone online?
<chris1810> nascentmind: and you've still no anti-aliasing?
<Gerald_> hi
<nascentmind> no i don't
<nascentmind> although I have enabled it in appearance section. this includes setting the System Settings option for AA
<chris1810> I guess - as you run X as root for a little time, some file permissions got messed up. Do a "find . -user root" in your users home to see if there are any config files owned by root now
<ubuntu> can anyone tell me how can i connect to yahooo messenger, if i'm using kubuntu from live cd?
<chris1810> ubuntu, try kopete
<ubuntu> i've try but...connecting
<Gerald_> does someone use xvidcap?
<ubuntu> and no reply\
<nascentmind> chris1810, I did a find .kde -user root and I am getting some results
<nascentmind> chris1810, should I down a chown on .kde?
<Snowhog_> nascentmind: Nothing in your users /home directory should be owned by root.
<chris1810> nascentmind, I don't have any files owned by root in my .kde, so chown them
<nascentmind> ok did  sudo chown -R user:user .kde/
<nascentmind> lemme check by re logging in.
<eagles0513875> hey guys are there any netbook users here
<nascentmind> strange. it shows fonts as ubuntu 8 and ubuntu 9.
<chris1810> that are the default fonts since maverick
<nascentmind> ok. I clicked on defaults and set the AA to enabled. Still does not work
<tguru89> Hello all, I am getting this message :/bin/bash: prebuilt/linux-x86/toolchain/arm-eabi-4.4.0/bin/arm-eabi-gcc: No such file or directory MY QUESTION IS: How do I get toolchain?
<stefan`> hi, anybody knows when we can expect 4.6 beta?
<stefan`> i mean kubuntu packages
<eagles0513875> stefan`: just keep an eye out on the kubuntu page
<eagles0513875> thats where news is annouced about this kinda stuff
<eagles0513875> !flash64 | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875, please see my private message
<tim> THANK YOU CHRIS!!!! that worked.  I had been about to repartition if you had not had that answer.
<stefan`> i know they'll announce it there - but i would like to know when this could be? there are not even any packages building on launchpad yet...
<Riddell> stefan`: later today with any luck
<stefan`> Riddell: thanks :)
<Snowhog_> Riddell: Will they be in backports or beta-backports?
<tguru89> Does anyone know anything about toolchain or where I can find the onw I need?
<asfyxia> @stefan: check http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.6_Release_Schedule
<Riddell> Snowhog_: maverick packages will be in kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Snowhog_> Riddell: Thank you.
<ubuntu_> Hi folks. Im a sad panda :( Went to book my dual boot laptop and im getting the error "no module name found". This is before the grub. So im sitting on a live CD and i guess reinstalling grub would be a good idea?
<Snowhog> That was wild!
<amichair> can anyone think of a reason why 2 files out of thousands copied from winxp to kubuntu over smb (in dolphin) give an error that the file can't be read? (on the winxp box the two files are normal, readable and non-currupt zip files)
<Snowhog> GreyGeek: 'morning
<GreyGeek> Afternoon here,  HI!
<Snowhog> GreyGeek: Still morning in my neck of the world. Cold too.
<GreyGeek> Got to run... my wife wants to go shopping.  (It's 50F here!  we are having a heat wave :)
<Snowhog> Freenode sure seems to be having issues this morning!
<amichair> can anyone think of a reason why 2 files out of thousands copied from winxp to kubuntu over smb (in dolphin) give an error that the file can't be read? (on the winxp box the two files are normal, readable and non-currupt zip files)
<Snowhog> amichair: Are they open in WinZip or other archiver app on Winxp?
<amichair> Snowhog: nope
<Snowhog> amichair: Do the file names contain special characters?
<amichair> Snowhog: nope
<amichair> as far as I can tell, they're totally normal uninteresting files
<amichair> nothing stands out about them
<Snowhog> amichair: Out of curiosity, if you copy them to new names on the Winxp box, can they then be read?
<amichair> Snowhog: that's what I just tried - and the copy (made within xp) copied ok (over smb to kubuntu)
<amichair> while this works around the problem, I'd be very interested in finding what went wrong, or reporting a bug if necessary
<amichair> and knowing it won't happen again :-)
<sresu> !KDE partition editor
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sresu> !partition editor
<sresu> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<sresu> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sresu> !PartitionManager
<ubottu> PartitionManager is a !KDE !GUI partitioning program. Use !KPackageKit, !Adept or !Synaptic to install or type « sudo apt-get install partitionmanager » in a !terminal
<eagles0513875> hey gusy is anoyone on the netbook remix of maverick
<eagles0513875> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<eagles0513875> hey guys not to bother you but can someone do something bout the people constantly pinging and timing out
<apachelogger> ehm
<maco> eagles0513875: what?
<maco> no
<apachelogger> no
<eagles0513875> :-/
<eagles0513875> apachelogger:  see
<maco> that's called the internet being broken
<eagles0513875> maco: you mean freenode
<eagles0513875> :-/
<eagles0513875> ok
<apachelogger> well, at least the freenode part of the internet ;)
<maco> the piece of the internet to which freenode is attached :P
<Snowhog> The netsplit really borked things here.
<eagles0513875> ok sry to bother you guys
<maco> all the ops can do is ban people who are being annoying
<eagles0513875> thought ops could redirect people into the fix your internet channel
<apachelogger> lets ban everyone :P
<apachelogger> eagles0513875: there is nothing they can do
<maco> eagles0513875: sure, if it was *their* network that was the problem
<apachelogger> it is not their fault
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> sry to bother you guys
<Khaotic> is there an itunes like application
<maco> amarok?
<nemon82> after first install , do i need to install nvidia drivers for desktop cube
<robotech> nemon82: mm
<robotech> nemon82: maybe
<robotech> old nvidia card maybe no
<nemon82> oh i think its new ones gtx260. well i should try i guess, thanks man
<robotech> the newest nvidia cards i think they work better with proprietry dirver
<robotech> driver
<nemon82> I asked because, in desktop effects, I cannot make it enable
<haza1> Hey folks... tried to fix my boot loaded and now when i start my computer i get the grub commandline.... whats happened here?
 * haza1 is a saaaaad panda
<ikonia> haza1: probably can't read your config so it drops to a shell
<amichair> haza1: last time that happened to me was on a ntfs drive (and wubi), and a chkdsdk in windows fixed it. I don't know if this is relevant to you though.
<haza1> Okay... well this is what happened initially.. i started the computer and got the @no module name found@. googled that and was told to reinstall the grub.
<haza1> and now i have this problem.
<haza1> I must have cocked up the installation of the grub :(
<Snowhog> amichair: Out of curiosity, if you copy them to new names on the Winxp box, can they then be read? << previously asked during the chaos.
<amichair> Snowhog: oh, thanks for remembering me :-) - I answered that: making a copy in windows and then copying the copy to kubuntu worked ok. this is the workaround I used, but I'd still like to know what's preventing the originals from copying, whether this is a bug, and how to prevent it from happening next time
<haza1> Not sure where to go from here :(
<Snowhog> amichair: Were those two files created on the Winxp box originally?
<haza1> I think maybe suicide is the next course of action
<amichair> Snowhog: I suppose so. basically, it's a folder with a whole tree below it with ~25K files, I haven't touched in a long time. I wanted to copy them over to kubuntu for backup, as I barely use the xp box anymore
<amichair> all but those two files were ok, and those two (unrelated to each other) consistently give the error
<amichair> they're not large, have standard names, and are perfectly ok on the windows box
<Snowhog> amichair: Well, blame it on Windows. :) At least the copying worked, so as you say, a work-around. More than one way to skin a cat as they say.
<amichair> yep. until next time I want to make a backup :-/
<amichair> Snowhog: is there any way to reset the smb handler dolphin uses (does this even make sense?)
<fabrizioso_> back
<keksebaum> hi
<keksebaum> is there a ppa for kde 4.6?
<moetunes> probably not yet
<moetunes> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Snowhog> amichair: Sorry - was 'on the other virtual desktop. I don't use Samba - only my laptop here - so I can't advise.
<amichair> Snowhog: it's alright, I appreciate your good intentions :-)
<Snowhog> amichair: Can you rephrase the question though? What exactly are you desiring to do?
 * keksebaum wants 4.6 so hard :(
<amichair> Snowhog: to figure out why these 2 specific files cannot be read via smb
<moetunes> keksebaum:  get the source from kde.org then :)
<keksebaum> moetunes: sure, but a ppa is way more convient
<Snowhog> amichair: Personally, I don't believe it was any issue with smb, or even Linux. Something about them was sufficiently wrong that smb/Linux couldn't read them. I really believe that even though Windows had no problem with them, there was something amis with both.
<amichair> Snowhog: most recently, I asked if there's some way to reset the smb system or something like that, in case something happened to it
<Snowhog> amichair: The reason I had you copy the files is that doing so create new files in a different location on the disc. If the orginals are on an area of the disc that is 'marginal', there could be issues accessing them 'under certain conditions.' I've seen that plenty of times in Windows itself.
<amichair> Snowhog: the files themselves are consistently read ok (and being zip files, the archive tests ok with checksums etc.) from within windows
<Snowhog> amichair: Test this by renaming the two original files to something unique for both. This keeps the files in the same location on the disc. Then see if Dolphin/smb can read the renamed files. If it can't, that pretty much nails the issue for me.
<amichair> Snowhog: I just got an opportunity to try and access them over the LAN from another windows box, and I get an error as well - so you are right, there is something wrong with the source files (though I still don't know what)
<amichair> the contents of the files are ok, so maybe some specific sharing permissions or something (though I don't see anything different from other files)
<amichair> or maybe windows' network protocol cache is corrupt or something
<Snowhog> amichair: See my last comment.
<amichair> Snowhog: what do you mean by 'unique for both'?
<Snowhog> amichair: Just rename them with different names. That's all.
<amichair> Snowhog: and does renaming change anything (permissions, etc.) other than the name?
<Snowhog> amichair: The test here, is that renaming doesn't move the files off of their present location on the disc. If the area they occupy is marginal - going bad - this will help to confirm that.
<amichair> renamed file doesn't copy either
<amichair> you're right about that, but all other file properties remain unchanged as well, so it can still be anything
<amichair> I think if the file content was bad it wouldn't pass the zip test (though not sure - I think it has checksums on everything)
<cpatrick2008> does anybody know when kubuntu will release the packages for kde 4.6 beta 1
<moetunes> best answer you'll get is   soon   :)
<Snowhog> amichair: Well, as you found out, even attempting to copy from another Windows machine, the files couldn't be read. So, it isn't the OS, nor smb that is presenting the problem. It's the files, or as I believe, the location of the disc they are located on, that is the problem.
<Snowhog> amichair: When was the last time that chkdsk was run on the Windows machine?
<amichair> Snowhog: nailed it!
<amichair> I had to uncheck 'use simple sharing' in the folder view properties in windows explorer, then that shows the security tab in file properties
<amichair> for some reason, I have absolutely no idea why, these to files didn't have 'Everyone' as allowed user
<amichair> adding it solved the problem
<Snowhog> amichair: Cool. Nice work.
<amichair> this windows box is not on a domain or anything, is single user, and I never messed with permissions on it, and these particular files are not interesting or different from the others in any way - so I have no idea how this came to be
<Snowhog> amichair: Stuff happens. :)
<amichair> but at least I can sleep well at night knowing the case is closed :-)
<amichair> Snowhog: thanks a lot for your advice (and patience!)
<Snowhog> amichair: No problem. I learn as I try to help.
<Snowhog> amichair: If nothing else, our conversation got you to thinking about the problem from 'outside' the box.
<amichair> ... and across the network ;-)
<Snowhog> amichair: From a quote by Sherlock Holmes: "It is a capital mistake to theorize in advance of the facts."
<amichair> true
<darkas> hello
<amichair> the problem is often knowing where to look for the facts :-)
<darkas> is there any schedule for packaging the kde 4.6 beta?
<Snowhog> amichair: The real issue one needs to learn to avoid, is being blinded by what we believe we see.
<valerian> hello
<amichair> true. It's interesting that that is the #1 advice for learning how to draw (sketches) as well.
<amichair> people naturally tend to draw what they think they see, not what they see, and that's why it doesn't look too good
<Snowhog> valerian: What's your question?
<amichair> darkas (and others who asked): kde 4.6 beta is work in progress, and will be announced on kubuntu.org site when ready
<darkas> amichair: ok, thanks :)
<darkas> can you make any expectations?
<amichair> darkas: I don't really know, just passing on the answer from the dev channel
<darkas> amichair: ok
<DiogenesW> servus
 * dustin_ is away: went to work
<alesan> hi
<alesan> a function I use a lot is the suspend mode...
<alesan> it was fairly OK on 9.04 and earlier, on 9.10 it began to fail occasionally, now on 10.10 is a complete DISASTER
<alesan> basically it never works and I have to shutdown the machine keeping the power button pressed for 10 seconds all the time
<alesan> anything that one can do?
<alesan> I have a thinkpad which should be a fairly common machine...
<thepro> hi.. testing quassel irc on kubuntu..
<amichair> thepro: it's working :-)
<thepro> yea, i noticed
<thepro> i'm currently testing it on VirtualBox :)
<thepro> i'll install it on my pc when i finish school (2 weeks)
<alesan> why wait for school to finish? act now!
<thepro> homework.. tests
<thepro> uhh and stuff like that
<alesan> come on you know you can do it :)
<thepro> yea lol
<thepro> it's just that i gotta backup documents and stuff like that
<thepro> cause i'll remove buggy outdated windows xp
<alesan> oh that is boring yes
<alesan> well winXP is the best windows OS anyway
<thepro> not really, windows 7 is way more stable, but a little heavy on the ram
<thepro> guys, is it better keeping rekonq for browing or installing chromium (if it works)
<Peace-> thepro: chomium works
<harolddong> its probably best to use opera
<Peace-> rekonq somestuff doens't work
<Peace-> opera is closed
<Peace-> but works
<shawnr> FF4 beta is pretty fast
<harolddong> regardless its still probably the ebst linux browser right now
<harolddong> ff4 beta is fast rendering but its still really sluggish as an app
<Peace-> harolddong: all depend for your purpuse
<Peace-> for /on
<Peace-> for me  konqueros +webkit is enought
<shawnr> it's not too bad with hardware accel
<Peace-> enough
<thepro> is konqueror updated much?
<harolddong> rekonq is going to be awesome when it gets a little more mature and has extensions
<shawnr> anyone tried IE9?
<Peace-> thepro: konqueror and khtml is still developing
<thepro> shawnr: on windows yea
<Peace-> you cna use webkit with konqueror..
<harolddong> konqueror is really a no go at this point
<shawnr> don't use windows, just curious about performance
<Peace-> wekit+konquer= rekonq
<harolddong> rekonq is the best option for straight kde web browsing
<thepro> shawnr: really good for html5
<thepro> it does some amazing things
<Peace-> harolddong: you can't think what you think is right ...
<thepro> i haven't tested other html5 browsers, but it seems to use graphic acceleration good enough
<Peace-> not everyone use browser in the same way
<Peace-> someone use only konqueror + blip tv with ogv
<Peace-> instead of flash
<Peace-> and stupid stuff like opera
<harolddong> well I assume every uses browsers to browse.  can we agree on that?  :P
<thepro> depends. lol
<harolddong> opera is pretty much the lightest browser on linux if that'swhat you care about
<harolddong> I'm just saying
<Peace-> i use konqueror for ftp for imageview and for youtube
<shawnr> depends on what you browse
<harolddong> this isn't an open source only channel its a kubuntu channel
<Peace-> i would say try them all
<Peace-> then decide if YOU like one or the others
<Peace-> rekonq , konqueror webkitpart, opera chromium firefox
<thepro> guys i haven't used linux in years, but does putting ''sudo apt-get install chromium'' install chromium?
<harolddong> I really only use opera now mainly or sometimes rekonq.  The only time I break out firefox anymore is if I need to use one of the extensions.  firefox on linux is just terrible
<Peace-> thepro: nope
<Peace-> thepro: press TAB To autocomplete
<Peace-> should be chromium-browser
<thepro> ah
<Peace-> because there is a game that is called chromium
<Peace-> or something
<Snowhog> Peace-: chromium-bsu  - "In this game you are the captain of the cargo ship Chromium B.S.U."
<Peace-> well.. Snowhog i... don't care of games
<Peace-> i develop script and service menu for multimedia
<Peace-> xD
<Snowhog> Peace-: Same here. I do my online crossword puzzle daily, and that's the extent of my gaming. :)
<thepro> btw guys, games on wine
<thepro> do they run good?
<valentin_> hey all
<alesan> so chromium runs well on Linux?
<Peace-> thepro: even here depends from the game
<valentin_> question
<thepro> valentin_: hey
<Peace-> alesan: i use cromium here .
<alesan> do you need to use a joystick?
<valentin_> does anyone know PCSX?
<thepro> keyboard ftw.
<alesan> Peace-, so it runs well or it crashes or similar?
<thepro> i'm testing chromium now...
<thepro> uhhh!
<thepro> already found a bug on it
<thepro> oh nvm
<thepro> that was me :P
<Peace-> alesan: works , if you leave chromium opened for 24h maybe you could get some flash crahs xD
<alesan> I mean the game
<thepro> lol..
<thepro> btw guys, the taskbar is like.. small for me
<thepro> http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9562/snapshot1fv.png
<Peace-> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-chormium0
<Peace-> thepro: ?
<thepro> is there anyway to resize it?
<Peace-> thepro: ... of course...
<Peace-> thepro: look at the mine..
<rork> thepro: right click > panel options > panel settings
<Peace-> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-thebar
<Peace-> rebooting to kubuntu lucid
<alesan> damn my ISP's SMTP is not working now
<alesan> that is the ISP where I have the mail account on
<alesan> what can I do
<alesan> maybe try the SMTP of the provider I am using to access the internet?
<thepro> what's your isp?
<Snowhog> alesan: If it is truely an ISP issue, call tghem.
<alesan> thepro, which one
<alesan> Snowhog, call like at the phone? do you live in the eighties? :)
<thepro> the mail provider one
<alesan> thepro, 1und1.de
<thepro> oh.
<alesan> the one I use to connect is "comcast"
<alesan> and I am trying this one now... it seems it wants some authentication
<Lars_G> Greets all.
<dufour> hi
<Lars_G> Question, any ideas what produces the double cashew here, and how to fix it? http://img600.imageshack.us/img600/680/errorkde.jpg
<rork> hi dufour
<Snowhog> Lars_G: Looks like you have two Panels running.
<Lars_G> hmm
<Lars_G> maybe desktop and activity...
<dufour> how are you?
<Lars_G> Is there a command I can issue during cashew to show all panels (delineate them)?
<Snowhog> Lars_G: Are both Panels 'active' - can you do things with either one?
<Lars_G> Snowhog: I can see where one ends and where the other is...
<Snowhog> Lars_G: What I mean, is if you right-click on each one, do you get a pop-up on each one?
<fabrizioso_> claydoh: Are you still here?
<Lars_G> the cashews? only the top one
<Lars_G> Here let me post an image that might help Snowhog
<Snowhog> You're running a netbook, yes?
<Lars_G> yes
<Lars_G> Here i can see two things Snowhog http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/6098/errorkde1.jpg
<Lars_G> First, the top cashew lives inside a container... and second, under the bottom one to the right I can see a scrollbar behing.. I can even select up and down if I right click over the scrollbar
<Lars_G> Snowhog: And I've setup plasma to use the netbook form, if that matters
<Snowhog> Lars_G: Out of curiosity, if you set System Settings > Activities to Desktop, do you still have two Panels?
<Lars_G> hmm
<Lars_G> changing
<Lars_G> Snowhog: seems not http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/1736/errorkde2.jpg
<Snowhog> Lars_G: Well, I'm not a netbook user - 17" laptop here - but I'd watch the behavior of both 'Panel's when in Netbook mode, to see what goes on with each.
<Lars_G> Yeah I'm trying to decipher it, it's odd
<Snowhog> Lars_G: Is it possible that it's a Panel size (length) issue??
<Lars_G> the upper panel cashew lets me add pages, the lower (left when closed) seems to contain only the other cashew, and cannot add pages
<Lars_G> it might be
<Snowhog> Lars_G: If the lower 'Panel' seems to be the containment for the Cashew, which is a widget, then its possible that the Cashew containment just needs to be resized.
<diablodf> someone has tested the kde 4.5.3? What changes?
<Lars_G> Snowhog: how can it be resized?
<Lars_G> Sweet, back to netbook plasma, and it's segging
<Snowhog> Lars_G: Nevermind on resizing it - can't be done. But just tried something - I add an Empty Panel. It looks just like your's. Can you right-click on the empty panel - not it's Cashew - and get a pop-up allowing you to remove the panel?
<Lars_G> I'll try, when I can revive plasma-netbook :)
<diablodf> War in Rio de Janeiro, where we are. The traffickers are taking over everything
<Lars_G> diablodf: where... what's going on?
<Lars_G> diablodf: Riots? civil war? what's up man?
<wqapol> Does Kubuntu 10.04 has any firewall built-in? If so does it block any ports by default?
<Snowhog> wqapol: See man ufw
<diablodf> Rio de Janeiro is at war! We have roughly 20,000 police on the streets. Traffickers are playing the terror. Innocent people killed!
<wqapol> Snowhog: Thanks. ufw status says its disabled. How can I set it to autostart at bootup?
<Snowhog> wqapol: ufw - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<Lars_G> diablodf: Somthing to do with Vila Cruzeiro?
<diablodf> yes. Now they will attack another slum!
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.. Curious, how is Kubuntu, as-in KDE 4, with netbooks? Anyone tried it? This blasted unity stuff for 10.10 is about as worthless as it gets as far as usability.
<fabrizioso> Hello claydoh
<fabrizioso> I just installed kmymoney 4.5.1 from claydoh's ppa rep and found out that there is no HBCI support available. I read that this happened before but had been fixed meanwhile. So is this a regression issue or have I done something wrong. I'm using Lucid.
<claydoh> fabrizioso: buzy atm, but I dunno, perhaps I broke the package it is working in Maverick will look at it
<fabrizioso> Thanks, great!
<harolddong> is there a way to get backintime to work on 4.5?  I keep getting an error with pykde http://pastebin.com/h7hguZXP
<harolddong> I've looked online and others seem to have had the issue in the past and now and the consensus seems to be that's it's not a backintime issue.  Does anybody know of a fix?
<claydoh> fabrizioso: i think i found my packaging error, will see if I can fix it
<claydoh> later tonight or tomorrow night
<fabrizioso> claydoh: wow, thx for the quick check! Great support!
<claydoh> harolddong: https://launchpad.net/~bit-team/+archive/stable
<naviretlav> hi I have problem with my kubuntu 10.10
<naviretlav> After upgrade from 10.4 to 10.10 ... I can't do any Updates ! Update manager is freesing
<naviretlav> any ideas how to fix it ?
<moetunes> naviretlav:  in konsole try   sudo apt-get install -f
<naviretlav> ok , I have some libs to auto remove
<harolddong> claydoh: I installed from that repo last night but I am still having the same problem.  should I try to remove, purge and then reinstall?
<EagleScreen> hello
<claydoh> harolddong: the ppa may not be properly updating all the packages - just one. try uninstalling all backintime packages, and then try again
<claydoh> harolddong: it is only offering me to upgrade the *-common package, and not the main one, so there is a mismatch, which sounds like the reason for your error
<harolddong> ok I'll try it
#kubuntu 2010-11-28
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<harolddong> claydoh:  I uninstalled, purged and made sure I got all the right packages from the repo but the issue remains
<harolddong> oh well
<claydoh> did  you uninstall all packages (2 of them)
<harolddong> yes
<harolddong> I think it needs different python packages or soemthing
<claydoh> harolddong: dunno as it is working for me in 10.10, you may need to contact the backintime folks maybe?  they run that ppa
<naviretlav> moetunes: Why I have those errors while updating ? Nad how to fix them ? http://wklej.org/id/427350/
<moetunes> naviretlav:  seems you can't connect to launchpad for some reason
<moetunes> try pinging it
<moetunes> ping -c 3 ppa.launchpad.net
<naviretlav> moetunes: PING ppa.launchpad.net (91.189.90.217) 56(84) bytes of data.
<naviretlav> --- ppa.launchpad.net ping statistics ---
<naviretlav> 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 2001ms
<moetunes> naviretlav:  I can ping it so check your network
<naviretlav> moetunes: I'm using wi-fi
<naviretlav> moetunes: but everything works fine
<naviretlav> moetunes: I don't have any ide why this stoped to work
<moetunes> naviretlav:  it doesn't seem like it is
<naviretlav> moetunes: where I should look ?
<naviretlav> moetunes: and yesterday everything was ok
<moetunes> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2031ms - for me pinging launchpad
<moetunes> naviretlav:  can you ping google?
<naviretlav> moetunes: --- google.pl ping statistics ---
<naviretlav> 3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2001ms
<naviretlav> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 80.467/81.736/82.462/0.900 ms
<moetunes> naviretlav:  no idea why you can't ping launchpad then
<naviretlav> moetunes: but synaptic works fine
<naviretlav> moetunes: only update manager is freesing
<moetunes> naviretlav:  it does seem strange
<naviretlav> moetunes: I even disabled all repos
<moetunes> naviretlav:  comment the ppa's for now
<moetunes> naviretlav:  how are you starting update-manager?
<naviretlav> moetunes: from menu -> programs -> setings -> update manager
<moetunes> naviretlav:  try starting it from konsole to look for errors
<naviretlav> naviretlav@Navi-PC:~$ sudo update-manager
<naviretlav> Traceback (most recent call last):
<naviretlav>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/UpdateManager/backend/InstallBackendSynaptic.py", line 37, in _on_synaptic_exit
<naviretlav>     self.emit("action-done", action)
<naviretlav> TypeError: 2 parameters needed for signal action-done; 1 given
<FloodBotK1> naviretlav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moetunes> naviretlav:  is synaptic open?
<naviretlav> moetunes: now .. no
<moetunes> it was before?
<naviretlav> moetunes: yes , but not at the start of the os ... and I tried to kill synaptic from console, and it's closed
<moetunes> naviretlav:  so with no synaptic open how does update-manager go? - you should have a switch with it afaik
<moetunes> something like -d
<naviretlav> moetunes: stil the same problem
<naviretlav> moetunes: maybe I should uninstal synaptic ?
<moetunes> naviretlav:  worth a shot - you'll still have kpackagekit
<naviretlav> moetunes: lol , with synaptic , I also lost update-manager
<moetunes> heh
<naviretlav> moetunes: still the same error
<moetunes> naviretlav:  does sudo apt-get update work?
<naviretlav> moetunes: yes
<naviretlav> moetunes: but I removed all repos
<moetunes> naviretlav:  add the repos back and try again
<naviretlav> moetunes: I need only http://ppa.launchpad.net/maverick-bleed/ppa/ubuntu ??
<moetunes> naviretlav:  not if you can't ping it
<pandu32> pagi all
<pandu32> salam dari kubuntu indonesia
<moetunes> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<moetunes> pandu32:  ^^
<pandu32> OK
<pandu32>  sorry
<pandu32> :)
<moetunes> np :)
<youlun> Does anyone know why when, using Twinview, windows maximize under my panel?
<wqapol> I am in Kubuntu 10.04. knetworkmanager doesn't open. I also tried in  terminal, doesnt open/output anything. What might be wrong?
<GabrielYYZ> don't even show an error?
<moetunes> wqapol:  does   ps aux | grep -i net   return anything
<wqapol> GabrielYYZ: No
<wqapol> moetunes: Yes http://pastebin.com/eQVyVnw2
<moetunes> wqapol:  that says knetworkmanager is already running
<wqapol> moetunes: But I dont see the window
<moetunes> wqapol:  you could try   killall -v knetworkmanager && knetworkmanager
<Snowhog> wqapol: Isn't the networkmanager icon in your system tray?
<wqapol> Snowhog: No, BUT just sec will pastebin what moetunes told
<wqapol> moetunes: have a look at this http://pastebin.com/Xj5Vv0Jy
<seawing> hello, I just installed an nvidia 220 card and when I started the computer, I an booted directly into the shell with no gui.  anyone out there know what I should do?  I am running Kubuntu 9.04
<moetunes> wqapol:  that doesn't look too good - i guess a window didn't open?
<wqapol> moetunes: I even tried restarting, knetwork manager is the only window that doesnt open
<moetunes> wqapol:  is this a default install? - is this a new error?
<wqapol> moetunes: Well, actually I have another issue which I am trying to solve through that network manager,... My dns set in resolv.conf resets everytime i rebot. what might be the exact problem?
<wqapol> moetunes: default install of kubuntu 10.04 two days agao
<wqapol> moetunes: was never able to open network manager since i installed the os
<moetunes> wqapol:  did you do the cd check before installing?
<moetunes> errors in that can give unpredictable issues
<wqapol> moetunes: No I did not.
<moetunes> wqapol:  I would do the check on that now
<moetunes> to know if you started from a solid base
<wqapol> moetunes: great I will do that right now. thanks for all the help
<moetunes> np :)
<GabrielYYZ> wqapol: check this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=758920 and check "anti-destin" post
<moetunes> I'm sure he got some corrupted files installed from a bad cd burn
<moetunes> it sure looks that way
<wqapol> GabrielYYZ: /etc/rc.d/networkmanager stop --> bash: /etc/rc.d/networkmanager: No such file or directory
<moetunes> archlinux does things different to ubuntu oses
<GabrielYYZ> well, then i guess i'll have to agree with moetunes and corrupted files
<wqapol> well am on it. just popped in th dvd. Do i have to restart?
<moetunes> yep
<wqapol> moetunes: well this is the only Pc right now. need to shut down then. will report back later thanks again
<moetunes> np :)
<GabrielYYZ> it looks like that's a 10.04 bug though: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3110915.0 a guy there had the same problem in april of this year
<wqapol> moetunes: GabrielYYZ: Network manager issue: cd check done "Check finished: No errors found"
<wqapol> I guess I can handle the network manager issue later, but my actual problem is dns resetting after reboot
<moetunes> wqapol:  well check the link GabrielYYZ posted -  http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3110915.0
<werwolfanet> http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/11/25/8
<moetunes> werwolfanet:  pls don't post links without an explanation of what they are
<moetunes> it looks like spam
<GabrielYYZ> my memory fails but i think you edit /etc/resolv.conf with your dns and then sudo chmod 000 it
<moetunes> I have never had to do that
<relley> edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and include your preferred DHS server on the "prepend" line
<GabrielYYZ> i did it when i was using ubuntu lucid
<werwolfanet> ok. I'm interessted anybody try this on ubuntu 10.10? http://lkml.org/lkml/2010/11/25/8
<GabrielYYZ> ahh yeah @ relley. that's it
<werwolfanet> read befor you try this! it's important if you open ssh access for non root users
<relley> wqapol: you cool?
<wqapol> moetunes: GabrielYYZ: from that post: wicpd warns about authetication of some packages.  should i go ahead?
<wqapol> relley: yes testing out the resolv.conf suggestions now
<moetunes> wqapol:  it should be fine
<Westyvw> I want to make an envrypted folder, what should I use in KDE?
<relley> Westyvw: Truecrypt works well for me
<Westyvw> is it available in the repos?
<Westyvw> oh i see easycrypt
<Westyvw> Ok I can do that, I used to do it all manually using fuse and encryptfs but knew it must be easier nowdays.
<relley> It's all easier than the old days... :)
<Westyvw> so it uses truecrypt from the .org site eh?
<relley> talking about easycrypt? or Truecrypt?
<Westyvw> easycrypt wants truecrypt, launches web page
<wqapol> relley: ok i edited both your s and GabrielYYZ's edit. Just to know which file takes precedence, resolv.conf or dhclient.conf?
<relley> yeah, looks like easycrypt is a GUI for Truecrypt. So, yes you will need truecrypt for it
<relley> tho truecrypt is a pretty straitforward program... shouldn't need easycrypt. Your choice though
<relley> wqapol: not understanding last statement
<wqapol> relley: I mean during boot up which DNS are used, the one specified in resolv.conf or dhcpclient.conf?
<relley> seems that dhcpclient.conf would be the best bet
<relley> not 100% on that
<wqapol> relley: Hmm ok restarting now to test if everythings perfect, I really need Open dns since my ISP's dns are very slow.
<relley> okey
<wqapol> moetunes: installed wicd , even this one when entered in terminal --> sudo wicd outputs nothing.
<valorie> wicd and knetworkmanager don't work well together in 10.10
<valorie> as in, won't work at all
<wqapol> valorie: oh so any other alternatives, btw am on 10.04.
<wqapol> valorie: oh they dont work together, well i will remove knetwork manger then
 * wqapol restarts the pc while not being able to access IRC
<valorie> I had them both in 10.04 with no problems
<valorie> I don't know what the diff is
<wqapol> valorie: yes after restart wicd works even though knetworkmanager (still unistalled) doesnt open. thanks
<valorie> oh, good
<wqapol> How do I check if the DNS I set are indeed being used now? Set Google Open DNS.
<valorie> I had problems with networkmgr in 10.04
<valorie> thus the wicd
<valorie> no problems in 10.10, except when I upgraded, and wicd was still there
<wqapol> valorie: hmm wish i could upgrade. bu 10.10 doeesnt work withnvidia drivers for me.
<moetunes> wqapol:  do you have a router?
<wqapol> moetunes: yes
<moetunes> set that as the nameserver
<wqapol> moetunes: you mean 192.168.1.1?
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> that's one of the jobs routers were built for
<wqapol> moetunes: but then that would be using my ISP's dns, and thats what  I want to avoid, the slow ISP's DNS
<Snowhog> wqapol: Access the routers configuration and change the DNS entries to what you want to use.
<wqapol> Snowhog: I have a doubt. I first set my own dns in routers settings, but that did not reflect in my OS So now I  set that in dhcpclient.conf. Now I want to test if its being used, how can i do that?
<relley> maybe unplug router and test dns locally
<Snowhog> wqapol: /etc/resolv.conf should contain a single line containing: nameserver IP (where IP is the IP address to your router). The router is configured with the DNS entries you want to use.
<wqapol> Snowhog: Thanks, that cleared my doubts perfectly.
<wqapol> Snowhog: relley: http://private.dnsstuff.com/tools/aboutyou.ch seems to tell the dns we are using, Does it work for you as expected?
<wqapol> For me it shows 209.85.174.82 as the dns used which belongs to google. So that clarifies the change works.
 * wqapol bows to everyone on this channel for their kind support.
<distroUpgrade> I've downloaded the latest [10.10] 32-bit ISO. How do I upgrade my VM from 10.04 to 10.10, using the iso as the repository?
<moetunes> afaik you can only do that with the alternate cd but check this out
<moetunes> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<harolddong> does anybody know anything about if and when the 4.6 beta will be available?
<moetunes> it's still being worked on so soon is the best answer
<eagles0513875> hey guys i got some questions relating to maverick and having kubuntu setup on a netbook
<eagles0513875> firstly why on earth to start up
<eagles0513875> after using the net install via usb do i need to use the usb to boot off my hdd?
<valorie> you shouldn't
<valorie> did you try restarting after the net install was done?
<eagles0513875> valorie: i know but it seems like i do otherwise nothing boots
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> and nothign booted
<eagles0513875> checked bios settings reset to default
<eagles0513875> still same issue nothing boots
<eagles0513875> when i put in the usb i choose usb then it boots to my hdd
<valorie> did you verify the files on your USB?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> i used unetbootin to create the bootable usb
<moetunes> you put the bootloader on the usb it seems
<eagles0513875> when i went through the installer
<valorie> oh, I did that once
<valorie> sucked
<eagles0513875> it asked me to put the grub on the MBR
<valorie> but I did fix it
<eagles0513875> why the heck would it do that if
<eagles0513875> i specified the hdd and not the usb
<eagles0513875> to install on
<valorie> you made a wrong choice somewhere in the setup
<eagles0513875> valorie: how can i fix it
<valorie> happens
<valorie> sec
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> also another question
<eagles0513875> i go into settings and i disable my track pad yet it still steagles0513875: ays enabled
<eagles0513875> stays*
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2010/10/grub2-and-chroots-dammit.html
<eagles0513875> wtf
<valorie> read through that and see if any of it applies
<eagles0513875> why doesnt kubuntu know to use my browser
<eagles0513875> ffs bstop asking me to choose a program
<valorie> I wasn't the only one making the error.....
<eagles0513875> ha
<eagles0513875> found something interesting
<eagles0513875> valorie:
<eagles0513875> quick fix
<FloodBotK1> eagles0513875: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> silly floodbot
<eagles0513875> upon apt-cache policy of grub2 its showing not installed so a simple apt-get install grub2 should fix the problem
<valorie> cool
<valorie> you didn't make as serious an error as I did, then
<valorie> :-)
<eagles0513875> 2nd question
<eagles0513875> i disable my trackpad yet it still keeps on tracking
<valorie> by disable it, what do you mean?
<valorie> the keyboard switch?
<eagles0513875> turn it off
<eagles0513875> you know how some laptops have a button to turn it off so if you hit it the mouse wont move or anything
<valorie> right
<eagles0513875> i do that
<eagles0513875> via setting yet its not disabled
<valorie> sounds like that button isn't correctly mapped
<valorie> ugh
<eagles0513875> :-/
<valorie> I remapped something eons ago
<eagles0513875> it makes it a royal pain to type sometimes on here
<valorie> It can be done
<valorie> it's just fiddly
<geekosopher> iirc, there is a howto on ubuntu forums about it... looking for it
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<valorie> is one
<eagles0513875> ok
<valorie> looks like it's gotten a bit easier
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: have a look at this, may be not exactly relating to your problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629433
<valorie> ugh, that's a bit old
<valorie> I would look for something newer
<eagles0513875> the thing is the disabling of a touchpad exists in system settings
<eagles0513875> its jst not toggling the trackpad off
<eagles0513875> brb going to test my grub fix
<valorie> lordy
<geekosopher> valorie: hi
<valorie> hi geekosopher
<moetunes> a nice way to disable the touchpad while typing - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Disable_Trackpad_while_Typing
<eagles0513875> bah im on frmo my mac
<eagles0513875> still not working
<eagles0513875> will try run grub update
<eagles0513875> valorie: ^
<valorie> good luck!
<eagles0513875> thanks
<eagles0513875> rebooting again
<eagles0513875> ffs :(
<eagles0513875> nothing
<eagles0513875> it makes no sense why would it put grub on the mbr of the usb and not the hdd
<valorie> sadly, it does what you tell it to do, rather than what you want it to do
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: if I understand correctly, its only the grub that is getting installed on the usb right? rest of the system is on the hdd?
<eagles0513875> geekosopher: correct
<eagles0513875> i installed grub 2 via commandline ran grub2-update
<eagles0513875> or what ever that command is and still nothing
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: then once you boot, remove the usb, and then try installing grub again
<eagles0513875> tried that
<eagles0513875> once i boot i remove the usb
<geekosopher> then what happens?
<valorie> and then exactly what happens?
<moetunes> !grub2 | this tells how to fix it eagles0513875
<ubottu> this tells how to fix it eagles0513875: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<eagles0513875> thanks ill have to take a look at that later
<eagles0513875> geekosopher:  and valorie once i remove usb
<eagles0513875> im on the system as normal using the hdd
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: and then, did you install grub? does it give any errors?
<eagles0513875> geekosopher: i have it installee
<eagles0513875> at first i didnt
<eagles0513875> then i installed it last go round
<eagles0513875> it seems like it still wants the usb
<eagles0513875> could it be i used the net installation of kubuntu
<valorie> what do you mean, "seems like it still wants the USB?"
<eagles0513875> i get a blank black screen with a lil flashing cursor
<eagles0513875> cant do anything with it
<eagles0513875> nothing loads unless i use the usb
<valorie> ok, that's the console
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: what is the output of the terminal when you install grub (after removing the usb)
<eagles0513875> geekosopher: nothing out of the ordinary
 * geekosopher thinks 'ordinary' is subjective
<valorie> indeed
<eagles0513875> no errors no nothing just normal out put you get with apt-get install
<bigbrovar> has anyone managed to get bluetooth headset working with bluedevil on kubuntu 10.10?
<Ganymede> hello, i'm an ubuntu user (GNOME desktop) and i just installed kde 4.5.3 using the kubuntu-backports PPA (upgraded from lucid non-PPA 4.3.x). But now, instead of KDE apps using the Skulpture widget style as I've specified in systemsettings, they are using my GTK theme...they are trying to blend into my GNOME desktop. How do I make KDE apps use their own Skulpture style?
<valorie> eagles0513875: what about maybe doing apt-get update
<valorie> and then upgrade
<Ganymede> Previously, KDE apps used the Skulpture style even when run inside a GNOME desktop session.
<valorie> maybe you are missing some bits somewhere
<eagles0513875> valorie: did that and also ran dist-upgrade to install any updates
<eagles0513875> and there were none
<valorie> and yet, no desktop?
<eagles0513875> i have a desktop
<eagles0513875> if i use the usb
<eagles0513875> question
<eagles0513875> when i raun update- and tabbed twice
<valorie> hmmm, that sounds like it isn't going online to get updates'
<eagles0513875> why is therean option to run update-grub and update-grub2
<valorie> but getting them from the USB
<eagles0513875> valorie: im alreayd up todate
<eagles0513875> i updated yesterday and the net install pulled all the latest maverick items
<valorie> I would put that USB away where you computer doesn't know about it
<valorie> lol
<eagles0513875> TRYING
<eagles0513875> sry bout that
<eagles0513875> ran update-grub this time now we see if it loads
<eagles0513875> ffs
<eagles0513875> blessed net install
<eagles0513875> sigh :(
<eagles0513875> guess ill have to download the iso
<eagles0513875> and redo the installation
<eagles0513875> what do you guys think
<valorie> sadly, I ended up doing that, for an entirely other reason
<eagles0513875> you guys have any ideas
<valorie> but it went well
<valorie> and this time I used a CD
<eagles0513875> would the grub configuration be pointing at the wrong thing in regards to booting now that i have grub2 installed should i point it away from teh usb somehow
<valorie> not sure if that made a difference
<eagles0513875> valorie: :p easier said then done on a netbook
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> yes, you def. should
<eagles0513875> any other things to try
<valorie> use that escape key as reboot is happening
<valorie> and make sure the HD is at the top of the list
<eagles0513875> the HD is at the top of the list
<eagles0513875> if i click on it it goes to black screen with flashing cursor
<valorie> which is one of your consoles
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> its not
<eagles0513875> cant type on it cant login cant do anything
<valorie> oh, ugh
<eagles0513875> this is an asus eeepc 1001px
<eagles0513875> wiht an intel gma 3150
<valorie> and you are putting 10.10 on it, right?
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: can you give the output of sudo blkid
<geekosopher> and of 'df'
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: if the list is long you can use !pastebin
<geekosopher> !pastebin | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<eagles0513875> i know
<eagles0513875> im on from a different computer and i have to jump back and forth between the two
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: sure, I didn't know that you knew ;)
<valorie> sympathies, I've been there
<eagles0513875> hehe geekosopher its ok m8
<eagles0513875> i have been around since edgy so i know well and true about pastebin
<eagles0513875> http://pastebin.com/1bcgKKpj
<eagles0513875> i think i see the problem
<eagles0513875> possibly
<eagles0513875> wtf is /dev/shm?
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: i wouldn't worry about that; and what is it on your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<eagles0513875> http://pastbein.com/zNc4cZK4 <----thats the grub.cfg geekosopher
<moetunes> /dev/shm is nothing but implementation of traditional shared memory concept. It is an efficient means of passing data between programs
<eagles0513875> moetunes: ok
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: that link is not working for me
<valorie> pastebin is misspelled
<eagles0513875> geekosopher: correct the spelling of pastebin
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> sry
<valorie> http://pastebin.com/zNc4cZK4
<geekosopher> hehe, i got it
<eagles0513875> sry bout that
<eagles0513875> used pastebinit to paste directly to pastebin
<eagles0513875> and copied link from cli on netbook to irc by hand on laptop
<geekosopher> can't see anything wrong there,
<geekosopher> need to go for something urgent... brb
<eagles0513875> :( sigh
<eagles0513875> valorie: no idea as to my issue :(
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: sorry for holding you up, any progress?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> i have to finish up something for church :(
<valorie> not beyond my blog post
<eagles0513875> so its on hold on my part atm
<valorie> I did some googling, but haven't found much of use
<moetunes> what was the result with grub2 installed to the hdd and the usb not connected at boot time?
<eagles0513875> moetunes: it seems like grub 2 was installed to the usb somehow and not to the hdd
<eagles0513875> and the usb was connected cuz i was installing it on a netbook
<eagles0513875> i installed grub2 via apt-get and its still not booting with out the usb
<moetunes> I know that, I thought you installed grub2 to the hdd after we found that out
<moetunes> k
<eagles0513875> i used the netinstaller
<eagles0513875> not sure if thats buggy for maverick or what
<moetunes> eagles0513875:  is the app   grub-setup   installed there?
<eagles0513875> ?
<eagles0513875> installed where
<moetunes> on your kubuntu install
<eagles0513875> h/o
<moetunes> in konsole type grub and hit the tab key twice to check
<eagles0513875> its there
<moetunes> try  sudo grub-setup /dev/sda
<moetunes> and leave the usb out of the comp
<moetunes>  !!!
<moetunes> :)
<eagles0513875> its done already
<eagles0513875> didnt take a sec to complete
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> moetunes: should i try reboot now
<moetunes> try a reboot without the usb connected
<eagles0513875> rebooting now
<moetunes> luck
<eagles0513875> coming back up now we will see if it work
<eagles0513875> yay
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> that did the trick
<FloodBotK1> eagles0513875: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moetunes> woot!
<eagles0513875> ty moetunes
<moetunes> np :) glad it worked
 * eagles0513875 tosses moetunes a big fat juicy steak and ribs
<eagles0513875> :)
<valorie> woooooooooooooo!
<moetunes> hehe
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> learned somethign new today as well :)
 * eagles0513875 pokes geekosopher :)
 * geekosopher pokes back
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: donate that usb stick to someone ;)
<moetunes> I don't know why installing grub2 didn't run grub-setup tho...
 * geekosopher sees moetunes getting fat with all these juicy steaks and ribs on this way
<moetunes> heh :)
 * eagles0513875 tosses geekosopher and valorie some as well for their time and help
<eagles0513875> moetunes: its strange
<eagles0513875> i woulda thought the grub2 woudl automatically install it to the boot loader
<eagles0513875> i mean the MBR
 * geekosopher is a vegetarian
 * eagles0513875 tossses a farm and his field at geekosopher
<geekosopher> :D
<geekosopher> eagles0513875: it does, but it installs it to the first device on its path, and I guess, when you attached the usb, it thought that usb was the first device
<geekosopher> i remember someone complaining about the similar problem, and he had kept his memory card in the netbook, and removing it solved the problem :)
<eagles0513875> geekosopher: thats just wrong
<eagles0513875> if i tell it to install to my 160gb hdd it should install it there and not onto the usb
<geekosopher> some programs seem to have mind of their own
<eagles0513875> bug reporting time
<geekosopher> sure, check for dupes first
<moetunes> since the usb was the install drive grub might have seen it as the first disk
<moetunes> the one to install to
<valorie> the bug report is on my blog
<valorie> seems to be a bug which only shows up using a USB key
<valorie> which SUCKS
<valorie> sec
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekosopher> valorie flooding the channel!!! :D
<valorie> rofl
<eagles0513875> valorie: whats odd is i use it to install my desktop
<eagles0513875> and grub has never done that to me before
<eagles0513875> using the alt install or the normal cd image
<geekosopher> I have heard of these problems for netbooks only... can't guess the difference
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> interesting
<valorie> my laptop isn't a netbook
<eagles0513875> i have a laptop which is mac lol
<eagles0513875> desktop
<eagles0513875> and netbook
<eagles0513875> i have machines coming outa my ears
<valorie> and this puter is the one I had the problem with
<FloodBotK1> eagles0513875: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eagles0513875> and a server
<valorie> only the one time
<valorie> which maybe is why they haven't fixed the bug
<valorie> I have a netbook, but bought it pre-installed with kubuntu
<valorie> then it died
<valorie> :(
<valorie> now in the shop
<geekosopher> wow, pre-installed kubuntu!?
<valorie> yep, zareason.com
<valorie> excellent company
<geekosopher> oh, ok
<geekosopher> I read about them opening shop in europe (was it zareason or system76?)... hope they expand to Asia and open a shop India as well
<valorie> that I don't know
<valorie> shipping can get so expensive
<eagles0513875> im so tempted to build a new i7 rig
<eagles0513875> for 1,800 USD
<eagles0513875> turn my quad into a server in the cloud
<valorie> 1800
<valorie> that must be quite a machine, or computers are really expensive where you are
<eagles0513875> they are expensive
<eagles0513875> thats about 1300 euros
<eagles0513875> 2 yrs ago i built same price
<eagles0513875> a core 2 quad q9550 2.83 ghz with 8gb of ram
<eagles0513875> case
<eagles0513875> 1gb 8800gt
<eagles0513875> 500gb hdd, cd drive and an asus motherboard p5n-d as well as monitor and keyboard
<eagles0513875> but now this will be just the tower for that price
<valorie> this laptop is dual core
<valorie> nice when I'm building amarok
 * geekosopher turning red with envy
<valorie> is a nice laptop, and my only computer
<valorie> until the netbook flies home to me
<valorie> I'm a privileged woman, for sure
<valorie> our first computer was a Coleco ADAM
<valorie> 80K memory!
<valorie> and cassette tape storage
<valorie> first modem was 300 baud!
<valorie> I could out-type it
<valorie> lol
<valorie> not tempted to live in the past, not at all
<eagles0513875> valorie: ha im stuck with my macbook pro which i dont mind but my desk is clutter beyond belief
<eagles0513875> macbook and netbook now
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> once i finish this macbook is off the desk for no
<eagles0513875> lol 1gb in netbook
<eagles0513875> quite entertaining to use and try to compile at the same time
<eagles0513875> had to rma all my desktop ram
<eagles0513875> to corsair as it had errors like no other hence no desktop
<eagles0513875|2> bah stupid connection
<DiogenesW> servus
<skafti> hey having problems with update can someone help
<skafti> stuck on package manage lock
<skafti> were the f*** is it
<skafti> using package manager
<plan_rich> kpackagekit?
<skafti> yes
<plan_rich> try sudo apt-get upgrade
<plan_rich> if it says something like cannot get lock file
<plan_rich> you cloud either restart or kill process of kpackagekit (or programm updating)
<skafti> i get E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<skafti> how do i kill the process
<skafti> im just curious why i dont get the option of unlocking the process in package kit
<skafti> cant cancel the update in package kit
<skafti> can i manually cancel it in console
<skafti> no one there
<adrians> How can I add a printer in Kubuntu 10.10?
<sresu> Does restore previous session in System settings restores only KDE applications>
<sresu> ?
<sresu> Platform Version 4.5.1 (KDE 4.5.1)
<dreamtheater> I just tried to install kubuntu alongside opensuse. Unfortunately, GRUB doesn't start anymore. How can I reinstall it from the kubuntu live cd?
<matias> hola a todos...hablan español?
<juk> how to upgrade from ubuntu?
<matias> hi!
<sresu> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sresu> matias^^
<matias> spanish
<sresu> matias: </join #ubuntu-es>
<matias> ok
<matias> i join kubuntu
<sresu> dreamtheater: What are you trying to do?
<matias> mmmmmmm, other so
<sresu> dreamtheater: If you want to install Kubuntu alone as OS, format the drive and install
<matias> ok
<sresu> matias: ?
<matias> yes
<sresu> matias: what? Probably you will get better help in #ubuntu-es
<matias> ok bye bye
<dreamtheater> sresu: I want to dual boot opensuse and kubuntu.
<ikonia> dreamtheater: thats actually quite hard now with the current grub2 functionality and how it stores it's configs
<kaddi> Hi,
<dreamtheater> ikonia: Can you tell me how to make GRUB boot again?
<ikonia> dreamtheater: I have no idea, it depends what the problem is
<kaddi> I'm trying to upgrade to maverick and am getting this error message: 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend x11-common for x11-xkb-utils, probably a dependency cycle.'  I have looked at google and there's a multitude of solutions there. Before I start trying one after another, could you tell me if there is a preferred/endorsed solution for this or if I should just try them one after another?
<plan_rich> dreamtheater
<plan_rich> dreamtheater: you could execute update-grub as root, then it remakes the config
<kaddi>  I'm a little queasy when thinking of "just" uninstalling xorg before the upgrade :s
<dreamtheater> plan_rich: I'd just like get grub working again (with the config stored on /dev/sda1)
<plan_rich> kk then try mounting your dev/sda1
<plan_rich> /dev/sda1
<dreamtheater> plan_rich: Then, when it's working again, I'd edit the menu.lst to boot kubuntu too.
<plan_rich> and sudo grub-mkconfig /media/opensusedisk/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<dreamtheater> plan_rich: OK, thank you!
<plan_rich> kaddi i see no problem in deinstalling xorg upgrading and den installing plasma-desktop again (should resolve all issues)
<kaddi> ok, going with that then
<plan_rich> did you upgrade using the gui?
<kaddi> used do=release-upgrade
<kaddi> google says that it has to do with the backports i've been using
<kaddi> upgrade is running now
<plan_rich> k
<kaddi> stay tuned for what happens after the reboot :p
<plan_rich> well
<kaddi> hopefully nothing exciting :D
<plan_rich> if your kwin manager does not work properly
<plan_rich> you should reinstall plasma-desktop package
<plan_rich> i never ever made a dist upgrade without having this problem
<kaddi> i've never really had issues upgrading, up til now. So I'm optimistic
<kaddi> at least none that weren't directly related to bugs within ubuntu
<kaddi> upgrade to jaunty was a major PITA, as I am running Intel chips
<kaddi> it's removing plasma-desktop now :D
<skafti> does someone know how to take off the damm screen suspending !
<skafti> taken it off in screen saver setting but keeps turning off the screen anyways
<ggeorgy> hi can you help me to install a program ? please
<kaddi> what kind of program?
<ggeorgy> a zip pakage
<ggeorgy> http://img808.imageshack.us/img808/507/capturecrani.png
<kaddi> have you checked if the program is available in the repository?
<ggeorgy> no
<kaddi> i would suggest you do that first
<ggeorgy> pk
<ggeorgy> ok
<kaddi> it's usually better to use the version from repository, as it will get updated and is known to work on kubuntu
<ggeorgy> is a game
<ggeorgy> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/GAMES-ENTERTAINMENT/Simulation/RARS-22001.shtml
<ggeorgy> i want learn how install this type of programs
<kaddi> open the file called INSTALL and read the instructions there, they usually contain all the steps you need to do to install them
<ggeorgy> ok
<kaddi> let me know if you don't nderstand certain steps
<ggeorgy> yes
<ggeorgy> not work
<kaddi> brb
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<kaddi> hi, itäs me again
<kaddi> do i did the upgrade and i got a bucketload of errors on the reboot mostly ext4-fs error ext4-getinode-loc, edpma queues and drdyerror
<kaddi> it finally started a checkdisk and is now asking me whether i want to fix the errors. Should i try to mount or is ti safe to try and fix the errorsß
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  I doubt you will be able to get it to compile.  It requires qt3 and kde2, which no distro supports any more because it is too old.
<GreyGeek> kaddi: oops  I meant to type qt2 not qt3
<kaddi> i am not trying to compile anzthing
<kaddi> just trying to boot into ubuntu after upgrade
<kaddi> GreyGeek:
<ggeorgy> i m back
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  sorry, I should have addressed my response to ggreorgy
<GreyGeek> ggreorgy:  see my misplaced response to kaddi
<kaddi> GreyGeek: if you would have any input for me that would be awesum rtoo :p
<ggeorgy> sorry my computer was locked  so i restarted
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  what response are you getting while trying to reboot after the upgrade?
<kaddi> it reboots fine, then i can choose the kernel too boot. I get the errors mentioned above, so obviously my ext4 partition is corrupted and ubuntu automatically starts a chkdsk. Then says "Errors were found while checking the disk drive for /" Sicne this is the first time I see it AND I just upgraded I'm unsure which option to choose: Fix, Skip, Ignore?
<kaddi> I don't want to corrupt my install by having it fix errors
<kaddi> but i don't know if I can break stuff by skipping the fixes either?
<ggeorgy> you want upgrade from lucid to maverick?
<kaddi> I already did
<ggeorgy> yes but its recomanded a clean install
<kaddi> GreyGeek: basically I want someone to tell me that if I choose "fix errors" in all likelihood no damage will be done and it'll boot afterwards
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  you really have no choice except to choose the "Fix" option.   Even if some of the files are damaged you can use a repair command to restore the distro.
<kaddi> GreyGeek: ok, or that :D
<BluesKaj> kaddi my understanding is that kubuntu will still install properly on ext3 file systems..someone correct me if I'm wrong
<GreyGeek> Kaddi:   after fschk finishes, and assuming you get a desktop or console you can issue "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and/or sudo apt-get -f install"
<kaddi> BluesKaj: are you saying i should reformat to ext3 and ditch ext4?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, no
<GreyGeek> Kaddi:  there is nothing wrong with the ext4 fs.
<kaddi> oh, ok.. I was just wondering. I have ext4 formatted drives
<BluesKaj> I ssumed you were running ext3 from the errors you described..I encountered the same thing a while back
<kaddi> ah, ok :)
<kaddi> is there any chance that this issue is realted to grub rewriting the device paths during the upgrade?
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  more than likely your HD decided to blow a sector during your upgrade, and it takes fsck to fix that.
<kaddi> ok, it just automaticallz rebooted during the fsck
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  that's normal... it needs to reload the superblocks.  It may do more than one fsck & reboot
<kaddi> am looking at the grub entry now, it saysÖ insmod part_msods, insmod ext2. set root = '(hd1,msdos5)' does that sound correct?
<kaddi> well actually the first line says "recordfail"
<kaddi> hmm, i guess the designation changed during the upgrade
<ggeorgy> do you have dualboot?
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  part_msdos.mod and ext2.mod are in /boot/grub.
<kaddi> k, i'm in but missing a gui, lol
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  boot a livecd and when it comes up open a console and issue "fdisk /dev/sdX"  where X is a or b or c... what ever... for your HD
<yoost> why does firefox look so old, it that something specific for just kubuntu? It seems like I have the latest version
<GreyGeek> kaddi:   opps, too early in the morning .... that should be "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX"
<BluesKaj> yoost, which kubuntu ?
<kaddi> I'm installing xorg atm
<yoost> The newest version, I installed it just a week ago
<yoost> BluesKaj: 10.10 I think it is
<yofel> yoost: that has firefox 3.6.12 which is the current stable version
<kaddi> GreyGeek: I'll get to the livedisk if it remains unbootable after the next reboot :)
<GreyGeek> kaddi: k
<kaddi> talking about FF and maverick: Will there be FF4 (64bit) for maverick?
<BluesKaj> yoost, describe "old"
<yoost> yofel: ok seems weird since it looks like it's from 1992, not at all like the windows version
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  they pulled FF4 until spring because of problems.
<kaddi> argh, I'm so not up to date :(
<kaddi> thanks for letting me know
<BluesKaj> yoost, it might be the theme you've chosen
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  I tried to download it a couple weeks ago.  The download site was up but it wasn't active.  A few moments later that site disappeared.
<yoost> BluesKaj: the kubuntutheme you mean, does that effect browsers? Because chrome looks like it should
<kaddi> Looks good :)
<yofel> yoost: chrome has it's own theme, firefox uses the default gtk theme
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  you were able to boot up?
<yofel> yoost: see system settings -> application appearance -> gtk appearance
<BluesKaj> chrome isn't integrated to kde like FF , so the theme won't affect chrome like FF is affrctyed by themes
<kaddi> I'm in :D
<kaddi> GreyGeek: yes, actually already after the last reboot. But xorg was missing due to previous problems i've had, so i had no gui.
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  Great!   Just to be sure everything fishished as it should in a console issue "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<kaddi> installed xorg and it's up and running now
<yoost> yofel: ok that's probably it then, is it possible to change only firefox to something else and keep the settings for the rest of the kubuntu programs and windows
<yofel> yoost: that will affect only gtk applications like firefox, thunderbird, ... Qt/KDE apps have their own theme settings
<skafti> hey someone know how to disable monitor suspend, tryed everything i know of, just keeps suspending after ca 20 min
<kaddi> w00t, even wicd is still installed. That's awesum
<yoost> yofel: ok thanks
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  looks like you have things under control.  You're going to like Maverick!    BTW, when the 2.6.35 kernel comes out you should see about a 60x increase in speed if you have a dual core or more
<yofel> skafti: you did check in screensaver settings and power management settings?
<skafti> know it sound silly
<skafti> yes
<yofel> odd then o.O
<skafti> was wondering if it was a bios thing
<kaddi> GreyGeek: well we'll see about that.. atm most important thing is to get onlnie so i can ditch this german keyboard and get back to my lovely english one :p
<yofel> skafti: could be, what do you have set for the 'performance' profile? (if you let powerdevil manage screen powersaving)
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  were you typing in the blind?
<skafti> ?
<BluesKaj> skafti, perhaps you have the scrnsaver set to no options, but the time setting is enabled to 20 mins
<yofel> skafti: in power management settings -> edit profiles -> screen
<yofel> erm, edit profiles -> performance -> screen
<kaddi> GreyGeek: no. but i usually do.. this is my parents pc and they got a german keyboard and a german keyboard setting... so all these funnz z occur where they shouldn't be
<GreyGeek> kaddi:  :-(
<esmirlin> hello... is there a how to guide like: things to do after installing kubuntu as for the gnome version?
<funcrush_> Hi all, I installed kubuntu 10.10 on dell latitude e4200 but kubuntu doesn't recognize the mic. could someone help me?
<skafti> ah powerdevil on 30 min
<kaddi_> tada :D
<skafti> Thank you guys
<skafti> hehe those simple things
<kaddi> is it now possible to use both wicd and knetworkmanager side by side?
<skafti> Im trying to set up ubuntu on my laptop kubuntu crashed while upgrading. i get this when i start kubuntu up now " 2.971667 Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-blck (0.0)
<yofel> skafti: can you try to load an older kernel from grub? (hold shift pressed on bios screen to get the grub menu)
<esmirlin> hello, is there a "how to" guide like: things to do after installing kubuntu as for the gnome version?
<esmirlin> it's my first time usin kde and i'm soooooooooo lost :S
 * GreyGeek will be gone till 13:00
<GreyGeek> /AWAY
<BluesKaj> kaddi,  afaik wicd disables knetworkmanager during the install to avoid conflicts
<kaddi> BluesKaj: Yes until now, everytime I did a KDE upgrade (upgrade to maverick included a switch from kde 4.4 to 4.5) wicd was uninstalled and knetworkmanager was installed
<kaddi> this time, after the upgrade wicd is still here and running
<geekosopher> esmirlin: click on that little K icon on the bottom left, there applications > help
<skafti> but when i start up with ubuntu disk i get  "(initramf s) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: input(output error can not mount /dev/loop0 ( (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<yofel> kaddi: that was because kubuntu-desktop depends on network-manager being installed and before you could only have either wicd or NM installed, not both. That was changed so you can now, but they can't run both at the same time
<skafti> f***
<BluesKaj> kaddi, yes knetworkmanager becomes the default during upgrades even if wicd was installed
<kaddi> GreyGeek: running win7 and win xp inside maverick sure is a lot smoother than it was in lucid! :) Definitely speed improvement there
<asfyxia> @esmirlin, i know one, but unfortunately it is in dutch ;-), most important is that you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> yofel, ah good to hear, maybe I can get my wifi working with wicd , because NM certainly doesn't work with my belkin usb wifi adapter
<kaddi> BluesKaj, yofel that's cool, I'd been hoping for this for a while :)
<skafti> how did you say i get the kernel option ?
<skafti> hold shift on biosscreen ?
<kaddi> is there a way to move the notifications icon to the right of the system tray or is it fix on left?
<skafti> sorry im a dope
<yofel> no you're not, that's a bit tricky to get right :/
<skafti> thougt it was F5 or something
<skafti> escape whis its in startup
<skafti> got to kernel recovery mode
<kaddi> how do I remove themes that I manually installed from kde-look? I would like to use the updated slim glow theme, but I can't get rid of the ancient version I used to use two years ago
<GP40MC> what happens if i delete powerdevil?
<slashroot> Hello, does anybody know the kix for the USB bork on NVidia NForce 8200 chipset?
<slashroot> fix*
<slashroot> I'm having issues tracking it down on launchpad, which is unusual
<geekosopher> slashroot: usb bork? not following you... what is the issue?
<skafti> get a different problem when i load an older kernel
<slashroot> geekosopher: about 2 minutes into a desktop session the USB bus fails
<geekosopher> ok
<slashroot> it's an issue that cropped up in 9.1 and hasn't been fixed
<geekosopher> slashroot: mine never complained, so don't know
<slashroot> It's an Acer X3200 and I'd hate to be forced to run windows on it
<slashroot> :(
<BluesKaj> kaddi, system settings / workspce appearance download new themes and choose one , and in application appearance choose colours which you can download and install as well
<kaddi> BluesKaj: I did that, but slim glow, which curretnyl is version 2.9, still shows as version 0.65
<kaddi> and it's present in the list whether i chose install or uninstall
<BluesKaj> kaddi, dunno what you mean , I just choose which looks good and not worry about the version
<kaddi> yes, but the one I want to choose is one that I had previosuly installed manually from kde-look. I can't get that one to install through the thememanager or update it. It is stuck at the version I installed 2 years ago and not working to well with kde4.5
<kaddi> so I want to remove the manually installed one and get the one that is available through thememanager
<BluesKaj> kaddi, find the path to the original download , then open the file , maybe there's an unstaller.  if not sudo dpkg -r filename might work depending on the file extension
<kaddi> i deleted the folder slim-glow from ~/.kde/share/desktoptheme that seems to have worked
<BluesKaj> kaddi, check out kdeartwork in you package manager
<kaddi> thanks, will do :)
<DiogenesW> man, how much RAM does a kubuntu need to run smoothly?rok and handle a few JPGs, and amarok topples over every 20 secoinds
<kaddi> i've never had any issues with kubuntu on my old 512Mb RAM laptop
<kaddi> it could handle videos, amarok, pictures nicely
<DiogenesW> i got half a gig, too, with a 2,5 GHz processor, so what's wrong with my hardware
<kaddi> how big are the images you are loading?
<kaddi> if those are 10Mb images I can imagine that you get problems
<DiogenesW> mom
<DiogenesW> largesst is 1,8 MB
<DiogenesW> smallest 17 KB
<kaddi> that should not be in issue than I think
<DiogenesW> all in all roundabout 13 MB
<kaddi> hmm, no idea
<kaddi> have you checked that your RAM still works?
<kaddi> minimum requirement is 512MB and 1GHz Processor and a graphic card capable VGA @ 640x480 	
<BluesKaj> DiogenesW, check whateating your cpu or ram in system monitor
<BluesKaj> what's eating
<DiogenesW> i got nicotine running ... eats a few percent
<DiogenesW> of the cpu
<DiogenesW> plasma uses nearly 10 percent
<DiogenesW> maybe i should switch off the slideshow on the background :)
<DiogenesW> that was it, probably, plasma-desktop is now using almost nothing
<DiogenesW> bewtter, but not good
<DiogenesW> *sigh*
<kaddi> disable desktop effects will usually help
<DiogenesW> i have switched off windows effects already
<DiogenesW> i find them unnecessary
<rats_> when I run chkrootkit I get this output Searching for suspicious files and dirs, it may take a while... The following suspicious files and directories were found:
<rats_> /usr/lib/jvm/.java-6-sun.jinfo /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.22/.systemPrefs /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/.path /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyQt4/uic/widget-plugins/.noinit /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.12/.autoreg
<DiogenesW> kaddi who can i check my ram?
<rats_> is this a problem
<SporkWitch> anyone recommend a good FOSS file recovery tool that can also work with NTFS partitions?  not having much luck on google (all the NTFS ones I find only run from windows itself)
<DiogenesW> next problem, which is very very annoying: inkscape crashes as soon i open the document properties dialogue, that is, i *try* to open it
<speedvin> DiogenesW: open it from console and show error
<speedvin> DiogenesW: or better post it at pastebin and show us link to it
<DiogenesW> it's just one line:
<DiogenesW> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Gtk::IconThemeError'
<SporkWitch> anyone able to recommend a good, free file recovery tool that will run in linux and is able to work on NTFS partitions?
<Machtin> Hey guys, i'm looking for an global equalizer.. any hints?
<skafti> how do i manually clean out trash
<skafti> ?
<skafti> i know silly questin, but im just a  little silly so im bound to be forgiven
<BluesKaj> skafti, no trash icon anywhere?
<rats_> BluesKaj: there is a widget for trash
<BluesKaj> yes rats_ , I was about to get to the install from widgets part , but I'm waiting to se if one already exists
<BluesKaj> maybe on the desktop
<kaddi> uhm BluesKaj, this is probably a very stupid question, but now that i have installed kdeartwork, how do I get to the additional themes? Are they available when I click on nwe themes?
<BluesKaj> kaddi, dunno , I'm stumped too ...I did the same and installed it but there seem to be more themes in workspace appearance , but that's all I've found so far
<kaddi> ah yes, heron, elegance, blend are new
<kaddi> lol, i kinda was expecting more though, tbh :p
<BluesKaj> kaddi, perhaps a reboot ? not sure :/
<kaddi> i think it installed aurorae?
<BluesKaj> gona reboot , brb
<SporkWitch> anyone tried installing kubuntu on one of the macbooks with intel processors?
<kaddi> but reboot is always such a hastle :p
<kaddi> hassle
<kaddi> not me
<kaddi> BluesKaj any change?
<BluesKaj> bone that I can see kaddi ...I'm wondering where all those supporting apps went and what do they do ?
<BluesKaj> err none
<mcNisse> Im trying to install natty from the nigthly builds in virtualbox. Its fails because the installer cannot find QWidget.
<mcNisse> Where can I file a bug?
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mcNisse> I know, but I dont know the correct project
<kaddi> BluesKaj, yeah.. I see about 3-4 additional installed themes, including slim glow. There's not all that much changed.
<kaddi> but i think aurorae is new.. (then again i upgraded to maverick today, so it's hard to say who is to blame :p )
<kaddi> bbl
<adrians> Has anybody been able to get the network manager to display a DSL connection?
<murchadh> Hi all! When I start kubuntu I have to run plasma-desktop manually. How is it started usually? And sometimes the desktops, I have it set to four, get moved slightly off centre. Anyone have this problem?
<Snowhog> murchadh: What version of Kubuntu? What version of KDE? Laptop, Netbook, Desktop PC?
<Snowhog> wqapol: Your DNS changes still working for you?
<murchadh> Snowhog: Kubuntu 10.10, kde 4.42, Netbook (Acer aspire 1 531h). Running well but for some minor niggles.
<Snowhog> murchadh: KDE 4.4.2? On 10.10, the default KDE is 4.5.x. Are you sure you are running KDE 4.4.2?
<murchadh> Snowhog: Help says 4.4.2. Anywhere else I could check?
<murchadh> Snowhog: May be using a ubuntu upgraded from 10.04. Kernel 2.6.32-26-generic.
<Snowhog> murchadh: Is this a new installation of 10.10, or an upgrade from version ??
<murchadh> Snowhog: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS \n \l (cat /etc/issue) is what I'm running, sorry.
<Nemco> #kubuntu-es
<Nemco> #ubuntu-es
<Snowhog> murchadh: You might want to give serious consideration to upgrading to KDE 4.5.3. It was released for Kubuntu 10.04 four days ago. See http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<Snowhog> !#ubuntu-es
<Snowhog> Nemco: Espanya?
<Nemco> Snowhog: ah?
<Nemco> Snowhog: que es eso?
<Snowhog> Snowhog: English.
<Nemco> Snowhog: que si soy de españa?
<Nemco> Snowhog: no
<Snowhog> !spain
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> 30
<Pici> oops
<Snowhog> Pici: Thanks. New it was in there.
<Pici> !spain is <alias> es
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Snowhog> GreyGeek: Morning
<GreyGeek> Snowhog:  Deja Vu?   Good afternoon!
<Snowhog> GreyGeek: West greats East. :) 10 degrees this morning.
<GreyGeek> 49F here, but freezing rain coming tomorrow :-(
<Snowhog> GreyGeek: Snowed last night. Maybe two inches or less here at the house.
 * Tm_T kindly reminding that we have #kubuntu-offtopic too
<Snowhog> Tm_T: Noted. Thanks.
<GreyGeek> Snowhog: goto go...  was given an external HD to recover data from before the owner returns to college this evening.
<shed> GreyGeek -38 degrees outside, lucky you
<murchadh> Snowhog: Didn't realise I was set to LTS. Upgrading now. Thanks for your help!
<electroweak> hi guys I just installed Kubuntu on a dell inspiron 1525 I am suffering very high system load any ideas
<moetunes> check what's using the resources in konsole using   top
<electroweak> nepomukservices is sucking all the resources do I really need thtat
<moetunes> nope
<moetunes> !info nepomuk
<ubottu> Package nepomuk does not exist in maverick
<moetunes> !find nepomuk
<ubottu> Found: libnepomuk2.2-cil, libsmokenepomuk3, virtuoso-nepomuk, libsmokenepomukquery3, libnepomuk4
<electroweak> !find nepomuk event not found
<ubottu> event is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<electroweak> what should I do about that nepomuk
<moetunes> it is actually strigi that is doing the work - once the index is built cpu use should calm down
<moetunes> !info strigi
<ubottu> Package strigi does not exist in maverick
<electroweak> what happens if I stop the process
<eagles0513875> hey guys how come when runnign the netbook style version of kde on a netbook its a million times slower then the normal kde that you would find on a desktop
<nascentmind> Hi. When I set my fonts to Anti Aliasing it doesn't seem to apply. How can I fix this?
<vegberg> Hey
<vegberg> Bye
<nascentmind> anybody?
<simonO> hi, I just lost access to the "desktop settings", because I changed the right mouse button action to application launcher. is there another way to access the desktop settings?
<Snowhog> simonO: Try the default Alt+D,S
<simonO> Snowhog, tnx, I think I saw alt-D,S when I first accessed it, but I never interpreted it as a sequence (though , is the sequence operator ;)
<simonO> it surprised me that just alt-D didn't do anything...
<Snowhog> simonO: Yes, you have to press Alt+D followed by S for it to work.
<simonO> hold on, I get folder view settings, not desktop settings...
<simonO> does it matter where I press alt-D and then s
<Snowhog> simonO: No. Did you have Folder View as the Activity option?
<simonO> Snowhog, sorry about that, my X-server detected a hung i915 chip (or something)
<Snowhog> simonO: You need to have the Desktop showing - minimize any open apps - then Alt+D,S
<simonO> then I get nothing
<Snowhog> simonO: You said you got Folder View.
<simonO> I did
<Snowhog> simonO: And now?
<simonO> nothing
<simonO> but I removed the desktop folder on the desktop
<Snowhog> simonO: You aren't pressing the ',' after pressing Alt+D and the S key are you?
<simonO> no ;-)
<Snowhog> simonO: Had to ask. :)
<simonO> np
<simonO> when I re-install the folder view plasmoid on the desktop, I get folder view settings again with alt-d,s
<simonO> I don't have a cashew in the top right corner, is that normal?
<simonO> ah, now I've got it, right clicking on the folder view plasmoid gave me a menu where the desktop settings are as well
<simonO> it says: alt-d,alt-s, so maybe that will actually work as well
<simonO> indeed it does...
<simonO> but I'd consider this a usability bug, that it's so easy to lose access to this settings window...
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<v3nd3tta``> hey i know my graphics card and my monitor support both 60 hz, why can i select in my Screen Settings only 50 and 51 hz settings?
<eagles0513875> v3nd3tta``: hey
<eagles0513875> :)
<eagles0513875> how goes it
<v3nd3tta``> hey eagles0513875 :) let that ot discussion go to ot chan :)
<eagles0513875> oh ahhah whoops
<bernd> tag leute
<bernd> kann hir einer deutsch
<v3nd3tta``> !de | bernd
<ubottu> bernd: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<v3nd3tta``> aber ja :)
<bernd> gut danke für den hin weiss
<elijah>  "cannot get exclusive lock on the packaging backend" ... "W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/dists/stable/Release Unable to find expected entry non-free/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)".... "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead." ======= I unchecked the google repositories in kpackagekit but still same error when check for updates... I am tr
<eagles0513875> elijah: sounds like you dont have an internet connection
<kaddi> ever since I upgraded my kopete no longer shows in the system tray
<kaddi> that means when I close it, it's gone and I can't bring it back
<elijah> eagles0513875: Lol, well, that one is ruled out ;)
 * eagles0513875 waves to kaddi long time no c
<kaddi> how do I get kopete to show in system tray again for maverick?
 * kaddi waves back :)
<kaddi> how are you?
<eagles0513875> kaddi: nb nb enjoying my netbook finally got it the way i wanted
<eagles0513875> the netbook desktop is a totally and utter mess in the sense plasma is resource hungry
<eagles0513875> normal kde desktop is super zippy
<kaddi> hehe, nice
<eagles0513875> anywho i need to see if i can find dinner or sis and her bf r still watching a movie
<eagles0513875> kaddi: hop in offtopic sometime im always in there and we can have a chat
<kaddi> done :p
<elijah> eagles0513875: Fixed, it by unchecking all google repositories
<eagles0513875> odd it could be those repos r broken
<Snowhog> kaddi: Have you check that Kopete's menu entry has Place in system ray checked?
<Snowhog> *tray
<kaddi> no, i just did an upgrade so i expected the same settings to remain in place. will do so now
<kaddi> that was an easy fix :p
<msibelle> Hi! I have a problem with the network management: I can manually "ifconfig eth0 .... && route add default ..." to have a network connection, but I don't know why it is not working "normally" when I startup........
<msibelle> and I can not use my Wifi card, while I used to be able to use it before the last update of my Kubuntu. Any one could help me find how to simply configure my eth0 card at startup?
<msibelle> And maybe then, we could findout what happened with my wifi card :/
<msibelle> First, I would like to know what I have to do to have a eth0 connection up at startup... anyone can tell me that?
<moetunes> alot of ppl install wicd - it seems to work better
<moetunes> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+ds1-5 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 88 kB
<msibelle> Ok, but is there a "normal" not optionnal :) tool? I mean, the Ubuntu/Kubuntu native one...
<msibelle> (but thanks for wicd anyway)
<msibelle> I have installed wicd, I reboot.
<msibelle> Ok :) at last I have an eth0 automatically...
<msibelle> sorry, but I am sad to discover that Ubuntu network management is so complicated :/
<msibelle> It used to work, it no longer works after an update :/
<msibelle> Now, can anyone help me find out why I can no longer use my Wifi card?
<msibelle> I do not really know why it used to work, so I do not know why it no longer works :/
<moetunes> might help if you tell what sort of wifi card it is
<moetunes> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<msibelle> Please, anyone could help me find out why I can not connect to an unsecured WiFi access point (neither to a WPA secured)?
<msibelle> It does not manage to get an IP...
<msibelle> (it is working on Windows)
<msibelle> ?
<v3nd3tta``> !wifi | msibelle
<ubottu> msibelle: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<msibelle> v3nd3tta: ??? as I said, it used to work fine BEFORE I made the updates 2 months ago... so I think it may be not a problem of "how to". But I am reading the doc right now.
<msibelle> http://pastebin.com/9tyaD3jh any idea why I can not access an unsecured WiFi access point?
<russia_bear> asssss
<Snowhog> msibelle: Do you now, have both KNetworkmanager and Wicd installed?
<msibelle> I don't precisly understand your question Snowhog, but I have KNetworkManager because I used to use it, and now I also have Wicd because someone here told me to install it as it seems to be "better" (and it solve my first problem which was "Why have I no eth0 connection on startup?")
<msibelle> I don't mind uninstalling KNetworManager, do you think I should?
<Snowhog> msibelle: When Wicd is installed as well as KNetworkmanger, there are 'issues'. Just a sec and I'll give you a link to what works for many to fix this.
<msibelle> oki
<Walzmy_> how come my taskbar does not normally show applications on a differnt desktop, but it does with GIMP
<derek_> hello all
<msibelle> Hello :
<msibelle> :)
<derek_> hello misibelle
<Snowhog> msibelle: See http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3110183.0 and scroll down to Wicd, Knetworkmanager, netapplet, knm-runtime, etc... This ensures that all pieces of KNetworkmanager are removed and all required pieces of Wicd are installed. Make sure that you have all the Wicd pieces first. Of course, if you don't want Wicd, don't do this.
<Snowhog> msibelle: And if you do want to use KNetworkmanager instead of Wicd, then see http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3114008.0
<msibelle> Snowhog: I don't mind using wicd or KNetworkManager :) all I want is not having NO network connection on startup after a Ubuntu update ;)
<msibelle> thank you for your time, I read.
<ginbuntu> hi
<ginbuntu> when is kde 4.5.80 going to be available?
<Snowhog> ginbuntu: The pat answer is 'soon.' It's still being validated for Natty. When that's satisfied, it'll be backported (beta) for Maverick.
<ginbuntu> Snowhog, will it be available next week?
<Snowhog> ginbuntu: Sorry, I don't have a crystal ball. :)
<Snowhog> ginbuntu: See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging and read down to Maverick
#kubuntu 2011-11-21
<factotum> ie something not "arena" or "tournament" based
<factotum> I did HL2 via steam in wine, but thats about all my gfx can handle
<Daskreech> umm
<Daskreech> Story line?
<Daskreech> What is that?
<factotum> ha
<Daskreech> Are FOSS games allowed to have one?
<factotum> good question
<factotum> something not involving chasing around bots under a time/frag limit
<Daskreech> http://www.amnesiagames.com
<factotum> uhmm...when was the last time you where there yourself?
<factotum> seems to have something to do with web hosting accounts
<Daskreech> http://www.amnesiagame.com
<factotum> ah yes, i had to revamp my underwear budget with this one
<factotum> great great game
<factotum> I need to keep up with those indie bundles
<Daskreech> Yeah
<kierkkadon> I'm having trouble unrar'ing things on kubuntu
<Daskreech> Ithink two of them don't work on Linux but to compensate they gave you the source
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: what aer you doing?
<factotum> kierkkadon: error, or cant unrar it at all?
<kierkkadon> I downloaded a compressed .rar file, and Ark won't unrar it
<kierkkadon> I'm missing the program 'unrar'
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: did you try installing unrar?
<kierkkadon> How do I do that?
<kierkkadon> I tried apt-get and nothing happens
<Daskreech> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.0.3-1 (oneiric), package size 104 kB, installed size 260 kB
<factotum> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Daskreech> if you have multiverse enabled
<kierkkadon> I sudo'd and nothing happened
<kierkkadon> Is Run Command the same as Terminal?
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: ha no but you can run the gui package manager from there and do the same thing
<kierkkadon> I ran it in the terminal and got this: ESimulink77_glnx86
<kierkkadon> Damn
<kierkkadon> Ignore that
<kierkkadon> I ran it in the terminal and got this error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kierkkadon> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: do you have apt-get running elsewhere or the package manager open?
<kierkkadon> Um, I don't think so
<kierkkadon> How do I check if apt-get is running? (This is my first day of using a linux system, btw)
<BarkingFish> morning all :)
<BarkingFish> And what a fine, frosty, foggy morning it is too. 12.37am and I can't even see from my bedroom window :)
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: hi sorry got a cll
<Daskreech> are you any better?
<kierkkadon> Oh
<kierkkadon> Daskreech: I restarted my computer, then tried again
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: ha ha that's one way to do it. Did that work?
<kierkkadon> Well, terminal told me this:
<kierkkadon> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kierkkadon> And so I did
<kierkkadon> Still running
<Daskreech> oh dear
<Daskreech> That should work though
<kierkkadon> Have I done something silly?
<kierkkadon> It seems to be working through somedatabase containing at least a mole of itmes
<kierkkadon> items*
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: No you did what you shoudl have done
<kierkkadon> Awesome.
<Dragnslcr> I had that happen recently, and dpkg did take quite a while
<Daskreech> and yes apt is a database. IT keeps a track of the programs, what files they have installed, the versions of the programs, hash files (to stop people tampering with the files) and where you can get new programs
<kierkkadon> It's still going
<Daskreech> the dpkg --configure -a running means that apt was stopped in the middle of doing something important so it's replaying the whole thing now.
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: how did you install 11.10 ?
<kierkkadon> Downloaded an .iso, installed it on a jumpdrive and booted from there
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: Not sure where the dpkg is getting all that stuff from then
<CaptainKnots> oh wow, fglrx didn't break my system
<CaptainKnots> CPU[-Quad core Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 (SMP) clocked at 1600.000 Mhz-] Kernel[-3.0.0-13-generic x86_64-] Up[-1 min-] Mem[-722.0/5980.3MB-] HDD[-1500.3GB(0.4% used)-] Procs[-152-] Client[-Quassel [M] v0.7.3 (dist-7db97a6)-] inxi[-1.4.8-]
<szal> Sysinfo for 'zalle': Linux 3.0.0-12-generic running KDE Development Platform 4.7.3 (4.7.3), CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 255 at 3100 MHz (6228 bogomips), HD: 646/1977GB, RAM: 2063/8003MB, 171 proc's, 1.1h up
<szal> inxi 1.4..  pretty old, no?
<CaptainKnots> yeah, it's the version shipped with quassel
<CaptainKnots> I'm surprised catalyst 11.11 works this well with oneiric
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: Still going?
<CaptainKnots> I must say, kubuntu 11.10 surprised me after that unity crap I've been seeing coming from canonical lately
<CaptainKnots> but gnome shell sucks pretty hard too
<Resistance> so you like the Kubuntu huh?
<CaptainKnots> indeed I do
 * Resistance agrees with you
<Resistance> i got fed up with Unity on Natty
<Resistance> :p
 * Resistance installed KDE :P
<CaptainKnots> I haven't used ubuntu since jaunty
<Resistance> strangely enough i got started with Ubuntu and Linux during Jaunty
<CaptainKnots> and I just put oneiric on my aunt's laptop and liked it so much that I uninstalled fedora and put it on my dev box
<Resistance> lol
<Resistance> i have 3 dev environments in VMs on this system
<CaptainKnots> I started with linux using fedora core 2
<CaptainKnots> kde can look like shit out of the box on some distros, but with very little effort it can be made to look beautiful and functional
<CaptainKnots> I laugh at the people who say that kde copied windows
<CaptainKnots> also, ktorrent is pretty damn good
<CaptainKnots> I always see tons of people using transmission and rtorrent and deluge in swarms, but a few use ktorrent here and there
<CaptainKnots> I switched from deluge
<Resistance> lol
<Resistance> lol @ "kde copied windows"
<CaptainKnots> kde had all this shit first
<kierkkadon> So I just installed a gnome3 package
<kierkkadon> How do I get it to ...work?
<kierkkadon> Do I need to restart?
<killown> I can't move window to secondary display when using krandr, do anyone know how to fix it?
<killown> I get this error xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<jmichaelx> which package should be installed in oneiric to get the 64-bit flash plugin?
<jmichaelx> nevermind, figured it out
<jmichaelx> good grief, the new 64-bit flash plugin is awful (on this machine)
<Daskreech> :)
<EvilResistance> and you all wonder why i dont upgrade to oneiric... :P
<LINKSWORD2> What's the problem, EvilResistance?
<EvilResistance> LINKSWORD2:  oh no problem :P
<EvilResistance> just how people complained prior to you showing up about the 64bit flash plugin in oneiric :P
<LINKSWORD2> LOL!
<LINKSWORD2> Well, there's a window border issue that I have noticed with Oneric, which makes the buttons for minimizing, maximizing and closing windows unable to be seen and difficult to click the right one.
<LINKSWORD2>  So I won't be upgrading anytime soon....
<EvilResistance> well i'm on natty so i can say HAHAHAHAHHAHA to people
 * EvilResistance is drunk so he's headed off of IRC tonight
<LINKSWORD2> I'm on Natty as well. lol
<LINKSWORD2>  /me is not drunk.*
<LINKSWORD2> Hehe...
<LINKSWORD2> Blasted double-line glitch.
<LINKSWORD2> Anyway...
<Daskreech> Jokers
<LINKSWORD2> Greetings, Daskreech
<Daskreech> hi
<LINKSWORD2>  Anything good going on lately?
<Daskreech> Google Code IN :)
<LINKSWORD2> ... Huh?
<Daskreech> You know Google Summer of Code?
<Daskreech> It's like that for High school students
<T3LL0> HI
<T3LL0> good evening
<T3LL0> Is somebody online?
<seb__> I've installed Java 7 via "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk" but when I type "java -version" into console it says I'm still running  1.6.xx
<seb__> how do I get the new version to actually run?
<tsdgeos> if you do not need java 6 maybe just uninstall openjdk-6-jdk ? if you have it installed
<seb__> I removed the jdk and jre and it still says version 1.6 is running
<seb__> so werid
<seb__> will try reboot, old windows habit...
<didiber_> seb__:  aptitude install kalternatives
<didiber_> seb__:  with sudo in an terminal then you install kalternatives. choice java and then the version you preffer
<guillaume__> hi
<guillaume__> when I launch krunner, and I type "creator", it gives me a very old (an removed) version of Qt Creator first and followed by the real installed Qt Creator application
<guillaume__> I don't know how to reinit the krunner database to remove all unexisting app shortcuts..
<tsdgeos> kbuildsycoca4 should do that
<tsdgeos> if it doesn't
<tsdgeos> you probably have a stale .desktop file lying around
<guillaume__> yeah, you're right, the .desktop file!
<guillaume__> thanks tsdgeos, problem solved.
<tsdgeos> neat
<frogonwheels_> anybody got any clues on the doubled-up package thing on upgrade to oneric
<frogonwheels_> ah crap. betting one of them is x86, one amd64 bleh
<anil> meow
<Guest14031> hy everyone
<killown> I can't move windows between screens, seems I am using krandr, do anyone know how to fix it?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<PhilRod_> hm, akonadiconsole said my gcal resource was offline, so I replaced it, and the new one says "failed to retrieve events" and, indeed, there are no events shown in my calendar. Anyone any idea what to do?
<SunTsu> Anybody else around, using latest kubuntu who has problems with disappearing window groups? My firefox windwes just were gone, with ff still running, and so were my libre office windows..
<aboudreault> hi, how can I change the keyboard layout ?? Kubuntu oneiric
<aboudreault> it seems that the settings is missing
<SunTsu> aboudreault: er, "input devices"?
<SunTsu> last I checked keyboards were input devices ;)
<aboudreault> ha..
<aboudreault> Was looking for something like keyboard, or locale/layout/language
<aboudreault> thanks SunTsu
<SunTsu> aboudreault: yeah, I was confused at first, too, because that changed, but now that I had time to think about it I find it quite logical
<aboudreault> SunTsu, yeah, it's just due to the change.
<SunTsu> If only kde would stop hiding my windows and window groups from time to time
<skramer_> I have a problem with KMail2 not showing previews of e-mails, instead saying that I should wait while retrieving e-mails / synchronizing "inbox" folder.
<skramer_> has anybody any idea how to fix it?
<aboudreault> can't get the internationnal keyboard..
<aboudreault> for french canadian english keyboard
<BluesKaj> aboudreault, french canadian english keyboard? ..don't you mean french canadian keyboard?
<aboudreault> non, I want the normal english internationnal one.
<aboudreault> but can't get the 'e `e ^e
<SunTsu> damn, kde did it again, libre office windows not visible anymore but running none the less
<SunTsu> they appear when I re-open a libre office document and change to another window from there
<aboudreault> will try to restart a kde session with my keyboard setting.
<Shanka> i m having some issues with my wifi. i m not able to connect to my home wifi network. but it is showing up in the network manager.
<Shanka> could some one help me out
<aboudreault> damn, can' t get it :*
<aboudreault> :(
<aboudreault> was pretty basic thing in natty release.
<Shanka> when i click on my home wifi network from network manager, it just says configuring interface but nothing happens
<aboudreault> hmm.. finally got it
<aboudreault> We have to select the variant: Serbo-Croatian (US)... wtf?
<BluesKaj> Shanka, what is you wifi named as in network manager, wlan0?
<aboudreault> arg, no.. I can only write éá,ě
<aboudreault> yeah, it works! èáéà
<aboudreault> ê
<aboudreault> it's definitively a bug
<aboudreault> or maybe not.. anywayt.
<liyue> hi
<Shanka> BluesKaj yes that is the name
<BluesKaj> Shanka, close network manager , open a konsole and do , if up wlan0 , then ,  sudo dhclient wlan0
<BluesKaj> ifup
<BluesKaj> no space
<Shanka> BlueKaj i got this error failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied
<DarthFrog> Shanka: Whenever you get a permission denied message, preface the command with "sudo".
<genii-around> The ifup doesn't always work. You might need instead: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Shanka> DarthFrog and genii-around no nither one of them worked
<DarthFrog> Shanka: What happens with just "sudo ifconfig wlan0"?
<Shanka> DarthFrog this was the output
<Shanka> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 60:d8:19:23:48:e7
<Shanka>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<Shanka>           RX packets:71 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<Shanka>           TX packets:74 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<Shanka>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<Shanka>           RX bytes:13377 (13.3 KB)  TX bytes:15133 (15.1 KB)
<DarthFrog> Then its up.
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii-around> Shanka: Please use the pastebin web address provided above by the bot when you have 3 or more lines in a row for us to look at
<ragnarok> The kmess package in ubuntu is buggy. It has a disconnection bug which was fixed in a recent version of Kmess. Please update it.
<genii-around> ragnarok: You can file a bug by: ubuntu-bug kmess
<BluesKaj> darn wifi drivers on network manager are so hit and miss ..wish there was some logical sequence to getting them working
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I pretty much just use the interfaces file these days
<BluesKaj> ragnarok, are you telling us to update it ? We're just helpers here , we don't do development
<BluesKaj> yeah genii-around I do too , but just for ethernet , ...I tried to use it with my belkin wifi adapter on my other pc , but it's really pretty complicated
<T3LL0> hello
<T3LL0> somebody awake? :-)
<T3LL0> I have a problem on kubuntu 11.10
<genii-around> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<T3LL0> everytime I put it in suspend, it hangs on awakeing
<T3LL0> just freeze
<T3LL0> on a dark screen
<genii-around> T3LL0: Do you have a swap partition which is the same size or larger than the size of your RAM?
<T3LL0> yes genii-around. It is larger than my RAM
<T3LL0> I never had this problem before
<BluesKaj> genii-around, are you using wpa-supplicant with network interfaces ?
<genii-around> T3LL0: Can you pastebin contents of /var/log/pm-suspend.log
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yep, the access point uses wpa2 encryption
<kakoytou> hello
<kakoytou> could someone tell me how i can on full screen windows 7 in virtualbox
<kakoytou> in my real screen resolution
<kakoytou> please
<aboudreault> install guess addition?
<kakoytou> when i try to install it
<szal> kakoytou: how you can what on full screen?
<kakoytou> the site from which they must download isn't open
<szal> please make sense if you expect to get help
<kakoytou> szal: i want to set on full screen windows 7 in virtualbox
<kakoytou> sorry for my bad english
<kakoytou> :(
<aboudreault> find the guest addition on google and install it manually
<kakoytou> how
<aboudreault> google.com
<kakoytou> how to install it
<szal> Guest Additions are included in VirtualBox by default; just install them from the menu
<aboudreault> szal, well.. this might be false.... on my ubuntu system,, the menu reported me that it cannot download the guest addition installer: http not found
<T3LL0> genii-around: Finally could :-p. Here it is http://paste.kde.org/149024/
<aboudreault> kakoytou, so look for it in google and install it.
<kakoytou> ok
<kakoytou> i will try
<aboudreault> of course, I would try the menu first ...
<kakoytou> the menu reported me too that it cannot download the guest addition installer: http not found
<aboudreault> that's what I thought. You should be able to find it on google.
<aboudreault> damn.. we are not on the virtualbox channel
<aboudreault> kakoytou, apt-cache search virtualbox | grep addition
<aboudreault> intall that package.
<aboudreault> then rerun  your VM, and use the menu to install it.
<aboudreault> should work
<kakoytou> it reported me this again:
<kakoytou> Could not find the VirtualBox Guest Additions CD image file /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso or /usr/lib/virtualbox/additions/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso.
<kakoytou> Do you wish to download this CD image from the Internet?
<kakoytou> and when i press Yes
<aboudreault> did you installed the package virtualbox-guest-additions-iso ?
<aboudreault> probably not.
<kakoytou> Failed to download the VirtualBox Guest Additions CD image from http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.1.2_Ubuntu/VBoxGuestAdditions_4.1.2_Ubuntu.iso.
<kakoytou> Error downloading http://dlc.sun.com.edgesuite.net/virtualbox/4.1.2_Ubuntu/VBoxGuestAdditions_4.1.2_Ubuntu.iso - server replied: Not Found
<T3LL0> genii-around: could you open it?
<kakoytou> no
<aboudreault> install it
<kakoytou> ok
<kakoytou> I must install this right ?
<kakoytou> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.2.0/VBoxGuestAdditions_2.2.0.iso
<aboudreault> damn, no
<aboudreault> do you know how to install a software on your kubuntu system?
<kakoytou> no
<aboudreault> well... you should learn that.
<kakoytou> i'm new on linux
<genii-around> T3LL0: Apologies for lag, at work
<aboudreault> apt-get is a tool to install softwares on ubuntu flavors system. I don't know anything about the GUI package installer.
<aboudreault> kakoytou, google, kubuntu package management tutorial
<T3LL0> No problem genii-around, sorry if I interrupt you
<kakoytou> ok
<kakoytou> thanks
<kierkkadon> So when trying to add icons to a panel, how do I add them to one panel, but not the other?  When I select 'add to panel' it adds them to the wrong panel. (in kubuntu plasma desktop)
<galvao> Hi guys. Can someone please take a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1884480
<kakoytou> Is this what I need to copy konsole?
<kakoytou> sudo apt-get update
<kakoytou> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-utils
<BluesKaj> galvao, ratrher than post a url that has several proiblems associated with kubuntu please tell us what your specific problem is.
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<BluesKaj> anyway , have to go for a a few ..bbl
<galvao> Hi, BluesKaj, thanks for noticing. I'm having performance issues, like KDE freezing temporarily, media players getting muted, and I've noticed there's a lot of disk access
<galvao> oh...
<phunyguy_work> can anyone tell me how to specify MORE DHCP options for Qemu/libvirt?  I need to specify DNS search suffix for guests.  Thanks
<danielo> hello
<danielo> iS there anyone who have compiz running
<danielo> ???????????
<kamilnadeem> hi
<kamilnadeem> is anyone here using KDE 4.7 able to connect his Android phone to his KDE compuer via MTP?
<thelarrousse> hi everyone
<phunyguy_work> !ask | danielo
<ubottu> danielo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<danielo> OK. So is here anyone who have up and running compiz at the newest kubuntu???
<kakoytou> hello again
<kakoytou> now i already install VirtualBox Guest Additions
<kakoytou> but Windows 7 screen isn't on fullscreen
<genii-around> T3LL0: At this time I can't devote enough time away from work to properly study your problem, apologies. You should occasionally re-ask in the channel however, another may take it up.
<kakoytou> could someone help me
<kakoytou> i try to set screen resolution in Windows 7
<kakoytou> but there isn't my resolution
<kakoytou> my resolution is 1366x768
<genii-around> kakoytou: You may want to ask in the #vbox channel
<afink> or ##windows
<kakoytou> ok
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i've been trying to get kmail to work on my father's PC - but it keeps crashing with "failed to fetch the resource collection"
<arrrghhh> i found this
<arrrghhh> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kdepim-bugs/2011-April/053381.html
<arrrghhh> but i can't run "akonadi" - there is no such program?  akonadictl and some others, but not just "akonadi"
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, look in kmenu>computer>systemsettings>startup&shutdown>servicemanager>startup services akonadi should be listed ther e . check the start option box , apply
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, that simple eh?  cool
<genii-around> arrrghhh: Might also want to see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2 for some other notes about kmail2 on 11.10
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> well that intro is kinda dejecting.
<galvao> Guys, I'm having performance issues, like KDE freezing temporarily, media players getting muted, and I've noticed there's a lot of disk access going on (I've posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1884480 but no answer yet). Can someone please advise?
<rashxt> hi @ll
<rashxt> how to display console output during boot?
<rashxt> instead of splash
<genii-around> rashxt: edit the boot line which has in it: quiet splash       and remove them
<rashxt> genii-around: in the grub configuration?
<EvilResistance> or remove those entries from /etc/default/grub
<EvilResistance> or w/e it is
<EvilResistance> then run update-grub2
<genii-around> rashxt: eg: Hit ESC during boot to show GRUB entries, e to edit, yes
<rashxt> ok
<genii-around> rashxt: If you want to make the changes permanent then EvilResistance's method works for that
<rashxt> where to find log messages og boot? sometimes my system freezes during boot and I have to reset
<kierkkadon> So I am unable to create a new folder in usr/local/ in order to install a new program
<arrrghhh> sudo?
<rashxt> EvilResistance: http://pastebin.com/JfWL2J2T what must I remove?
<EvilResistance> um...
<EvilResistance> that looks different than a standard grub config
<EvilResistance> rashxt:  according to that thing, the arguments dont exist
<kierkkadon> Oh. Right. I could do that...is there someway to sudo in the graphical interface?
<EvilResistance> rashxt:  after that modification, did you happen to run sudo update-grub ?
<rashxt> EvilResistance: I did no modification
<rashxt> this is the original from a fresh install 11.10
<EvilResistance> whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
<EvilResistance> no way
<EvilResistance> i've got fresh Kubuntu 11.10 installs
<EvilResistance> none of them have that file
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, i don't have akonadi in the startup services list
<rashxt> can I reload a default configuration?
<genii-around> rashxt: Logs are normally in /var/log  .. generalized ones are boot.log and syslog, dmesg is sometimes also helpful. If you suspect a certain program it may have a log there also, like daemon.log for daemons, kdm.log, and so on
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, wow, that's unusual ...are you on kde and did you install kubuntu-desktop if you migrtated from ubuntu/gnome
<arrrghhh> yes
<arrrghhh> installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu
<phunyguy_work> Can anyone tell me where in libvirt you would set the dns suffix for guest VMs?
<rashxt> EvilResistance: how to get default confoguration file?
<Peace-> ubuntu+kubuntu-desktop = mess for me
<akis_gr> any idea how can i clear history in 'find' command in dolphin?
<BluesKaj> arrrghhh, run sudo dist-upgrade and make sure you have kubuntu backports in your sources.list first
<arrrghhh> Peace-, seems like a mess here as well
<Peace-> arrrghhh: try kubuntu from kubuntu livecd...
<kierkkadon> Is there some way to give myself root access so that I don't have to go into konsole and sudo everything?
<BluesKaj> ok gents ...gotta run a few errands , bbl
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<kierkkadon> I'm trying to install something and in order to create a new folder directory I have to sudo everything...
<Peace-> kierkkadon: kdesudo dolphin
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, what line to look for in sources.list?
<Peace-> kierkkadon: btw what are you trying to do ?
<kierkkadon> Peace-, I'm just installing MATLAB for college
<Peace-> kierkkadon: wtf sudo sudo apt-get install stuff
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, nvm i think i figured it out.  it's not there.
<kierkkadon> Peace-, how do I know what to put for <stuff>
<kierkkadon> This is like my first day of ever using Linux, btw
<Peace-> kierkkadon: btw using tab
<Peace-> kierkkadon: lol
<Peace-> open a konsole
<Peace-> type su then use TAB
<Peace-> it will be autocompleted
<Peace-> then press apt-g     press again TAB
<Peace-> it will autocomplet apt-get
<Peace-> type i and then press again TAB it will write for you
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install
<akis_gr> can any help with any idea to how can i clear history in 'find' command in dolphin?
<kierkkadon> I know how to write that out, how do I know what to put after the install part?
<Peace-> akis_gr: i guess on the config file
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, dist-upgrade not found?
<arrrghhh> do-release-upgrade?
<Peace-> kierkkadon: type matla then press TAB
<kierkkadon> Yeah, that didn't work
<Peace-> kierkkadon: press manytime
<Peace-> kierkkadon: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/21/plasma-desktopYl6363.jpg
<akis_gr> ok. thanks. i fixed. i edited 'kfindrc'.
<kierkkadon> Peace-, besides, MATLAB has a graphical installer. I'm not trying to work out how to install it, I'm trying to work out how to not have to sudo into everything when I want to use Dolphin
<Peace-> kierkkadon: you wanna be root on konsole?
<Peace-> kierkkadon: sudo -i PRESS ENTER
<kierkkadon> Ah. Thank you.
<genii-around> When done doing root things, : exit
<akis_gr> Is there any chance for someone (hacker i suppose) to steal a file from my kubuntu system cracking the hardware firewall of the router?
<Peace-> akis_gr: omg it's 4 year  i use my computer with linux
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, ?
<Peace-> and nobody has stolen my evil project to konquer the world arrrghhh
<Peace-> ops
<Peace-> and nobody has stolen my evil project to konquer the world akis_gr
<Peace-> :D
<arrrghhh> lol i was going to ask
<akis_gr> ok. thanks. because i lost a file. fortunately i have a copy.
<kierkkadon> What's the filepath I should use to cd from root to my home directory?
<genii-around> phunyguy_work: Seems to be something here about it http://libvirt.org/formatnetwork.html
<arrrghhh> crap
<arrrghhh> this isn't working at all -_-
<Peace-> genii-around: :P hi
 * genii-around slides Peace- a coffee
<kierkkadon> Actually, what's the command for deleting directories?
<szal> same as the command for deleting files
<genii-around> kierkkadon: The same as for files but with recursive and force switches
<arrrghhh> ugh
<Peace-> kierkkadon: man rm
<Peace-> kierkkadon: or google remove folder linux with shell
 * Peace- is scared to write something about rm
<Pici> rm -rf for recursively removing folders and directories.
<genii-around> kierkkadon: Be very careful in usage, especially if you are in sudo -i with it
<Peace-> :D
<Pici> but be careful, there is no undelete.
<arrrghhh> oh wtf
<kierkkadon> The reason is that I accidentally created some folders in my home directory as root, and now I can't get rid of them
<arrrghhh> this kubuntu-backports repo doesn't have stuff for oneric?
<pangolin> arrrghhh: there is nothing to backport from
<pangolin> makes sense it is empty
<genii-around> arrrghhh: After 12.04 is released, it may start to become populated
<anra> kierkkadon: if the folders are empty you could try 'sudo rmdir PATH'
<arrrghhh> pangolin, crap
<arrrghhh> can someone help me then?
<anra> (it's safer because it won't proceed unless the folders are empty)
<arrrghhh> i don't seem to have akonadi at all
<kierkkadon> anra, awesome,thanks
<arrrghhh> and it was suggested that i add the backports repo
<arrrghhh> and dist-upgrade
<anra> kierkkadon: you are welcome ;-)
<kierkkadon> Well...I installed MATLAB using the graphical installer...now what?
<kierkkadon> Is there like a standard procedure for this, or do I just have to figure it out based on this specific program?
<peace> kierkkadon: ? what?
<arrrghhh> BluesKaj, you there?
<ilias> hi. how can i add password option to my zip program?
<arrrghhh> i guess i'll dist-upgrade then reboot and see what it shows me
<anra> kierkkadon: doesn't MATLAB provide a way of uninstalling itself?
<anra> I guess that since you are not using a debian package you'll have to figure it out yourself
<soee> yofel, are you planing to backport 4.8b1 to 11.10 ?
<kierkkadon> anra, using, not installing. It didn't insert itself into my application list
<anra> but did the installation process end succesfully? (even if it doesn't appear on the menus)
<kierkkadon> Yeah, it did
<anra> is it self-contained?
<anra> I mean, is it only using one folder?
<kierkkadon> yes
<peace> kierkkadon: kbuildsycoca4
<peace> kierkkadon: run that
<peace> for some non-standard installation you could  refresh the index
<peace> that command should refresh your menu index
<anra> kierkkadon: sorry, I thought you were still dealing with the root-owned folder
<kierkkadon> No, I decided to frak it and just install to a directory I had access to
<peace> kierkkadon: refresh your menu list ::::::>   kbuildsycoca4
<peace> that is
 * peace would like to know how he had installed that software :S
<peace> kierkkadon: btw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<yofel> soee: once it's done sure, but I doubt we'll make it for b1
<yofel> at least I can give no estimate
<soee> yoann21, ok thank you
<soee> yofel, *
<arrrghhh> anyone have advice on akonadi?  or kmail failures?
<peace> arrrghhh: type kmail on konsole
<peace> what did it say?
<arrrghhh> peace, lemme see
<peace> arrrghhh: paste the result http://blip.tv/PeaceForlinux/postare-uno-screenshot-velocemente-con-kde4-4894119
<arrrghhh> peace, i can't seem to copy and paste everything from the terminal window
<arrrghhh> can i redirect the output with >?
<arrrghhh> kmail > file.txt?
<arrrghhh> hrm, didn't seem to work.  ffs.  things locally are impossible remotely.
<aboudreault> arrrghhh, kmail &> file.txt
<aboudreault> will redirect ALL in the file, not only stdout, but stderr too etc..
<arrrghhh> ah ok
<arrrghhh> thx
<arrrghhh> finally
<arrrghhh> http://pastebin.com/W8j8HwLd
<arrrghhh> peace, ^^
<peace> reading
<arrrghhh> thx
<pangolin> Why does installing wine want to remove 88 packages?
<arrrghhh> i think Akonadi is the reason, i just don't understand why it's not installed/how to install it.
<peace> arrrghhh: http://forum.sabayon.org/viewtopic.php?t=24575
<peace> arrrghhh: you can try that
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> ok
<peace> arrrghhh: i have to go read well... i not sure if it's the solutioon
<peace> but btw you have to goole the error
<peace> arrrghhh: libakonadi Akonadi::SpecialCollectionsRequestJob::slotRe  "KMail encountered a fatal error and will terminate now.
<arrrghhh> peace, well the source of the issue is akonadi
<arrrghhh> every solution says "type akonadi", which i don't have.
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i just installed akonadiconsole
<arrrghhh> seems like this might work.
<arrrghhh> crap
<arrrghhh> peace, so in the directions it says find "KMail Folders" and "configure natively"
<peace> arrrghhh: press ATL F2
<arrrghhh> now i have akonadiconsole, but there's no KMail Folders, anywhere
<peace> type akonadi
<arrrghhh> peace, i'm in akonadiconsole.
<arrrghhh> akonadi doesn't exist
<arrrghhh> i can't run that
<peace> you have some installation problem
<peace> something is missing
<peace> i guyess
<arrrghhh> i agree
<arrrghhh> how can i fix it :D
<peace> arrrghhh: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/
<arrrghhh> peace, that's interesting
<arrrghhh> notice how akonadi is missing from 11.10?
<arrrghhh> should i just be running the 11.10 section i presume since that's what i'm on?
<peace> arrrghhh: i am on kubuntu 11.10 and everything is working properly
<arrrghhh> that's reassuring.
<kierkkadon> If I want to watch netflix on a ubuntu system, am I just frakked?
<arrrghhh> well complete reinstall of kde
<arrrghhh> this is going to take a while.
<peace> i guess much more than a normal reinstallation xD
<arrrghhh> peace, i don't get it.  is apt-get install kubuntu-desktop no longer a viable way to install KDE?
<arrrghhh> hahaha
<peace> arrrghhh: well that is a metapackage
<arrrghhh> yes
<peace> metapackage = package that need some other packages
<peace> but it's empty
<peace> so when the system reinstall it it doesn't do what you want
<arrrghhh> i see
<arrrghhh> well i guess i'll hope this works
<peace> but reinstalls only the empty package because you have already all dependeces installed
<arrrghhh> my dad's having net issues, it's slower than molasses
<arrrghhh> it was at 32k.  he's up to 326k now, but paying for 1.5m...
<arrrghhh> there was this psychocats page i always used
<arrrghhh> for "pure gnome"
<arrrghhh> or "pure kde"
<arrrghhh> i wonder if he still updates it...
<pangolin> he does
<peace> i guess yes
<arrrghhh> hrm
<pangolin> I am having a problem with wine, when I run "wine filename.exe" I get bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<arrrghhh> i guess if this is the same list of packages, meh
<peace> pangolin: open a konsole  ::            type wine
<pangolin> peace: same error
<arrrghhh> is wine installed?
<arrrghhh> lol
<pangolin> yes
<arrrghhh> whereis wine
<arrrghhh> er, is it just where
<pangolin> wine:
<pangolin>   Installed: 1.2.3-0ubuntu1
<pangolin>   Candidate: 1.2.3-0ubuntu1
<arrrghhh> no whereis
<arrrghhh> should tell you where the binary is
<pangolin> whereis wine
<pangolin> wine: /usr/bin/wine /usr/share/wine /usr/share/man/man1/wine.1.gz
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> you type /usr/bin/wine?
<arrrghhh> same error?
<pangolin> yup
<arrrghhh> i'd guess wine needs to be reinstalled...?
<pangolin> might as well give it a try
<arrrghhh> at least his internet is consist
<arrrghhh> always 36k/s
<pangolin> same error after reinstalling
<arrrghhh>  wine
<arrrghhh> Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...]   Run the specified program
<arrrghhh>        wine --help                   Display this help and exit
<arrrghhh>        wine --version                Output version information and exit
<arrrghhh> is what it should say
<pangolin> I get
<pangolin> bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory
<arrrghhh> have you tried purging it?
<pangolin> nope
<arrrghhh> all the cool kids are doing it.
<pangolin> same error
<pangolin> hmm I have wine and wine1.3 installed
<arrrghhh> uh
<arrrghhh> might need a multi-lib setup then
<pangolin> ia32libs-multiarch ?
<pangolin> err it won't install ia32-libs-multiarch
<arrrghhh> no
<pangolin> this blows, I have never had so many problems installing a package
<szal> pangolin: is that Lucid?
<pangolin> no
<pangolin> oneiric
<szal> http://www.privatepaste.com/2c67a5ac89 <- Oneiric too, no such problems
<JcKFol> hi
<pangolin> Don't mean to be rude but how is that helpful to me? I can install it also but it doesn't run
<pangolin> JcKFol: Please don't private message people without asking first
<maco> pangolin: is it telling you why it wont install ia32libs-multiarch?
<pangolin> maco: it recommends ia32-libs-multiarch but it won't be installed
<pangolin> when I try to install that package I get some 80 or so packages to remove and still won't install if I hit Y
<arrrghhh> pangolin, apt-get autoremove?
<pangolin> didn't remove anythinmg
<pangolin> anything*
<JcKFol> pangolin for remove to upgrade system software the message it's possible?
<pangolin> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/745383/
<maco> pangolin: something wrong with mysql it looks like
<maco> pangolin: h/o... is this aptitude or apt-get?
<pangolin> aptitude
<pangolin> !it | JcKFol
<ubottu> JcKFol: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<maco> pangolin: try apt-get
<maco> aptitude has a tendency to go off the wall and decide to remove half the system
<maco> (have seen this happen multiple times on kubuntu updates... new kde version comes out, aptitude chokes, apt-get updates it fine)
<pangolin> I'll have to change my aliases to apt-get in that case
<pangolin> installing now with apt-get. will see what happens
<JcKFol> Pangolin how did you know that I'm Italian
<pangolin> it is nice having a motu help you out :)
<pangolin> JcKFol: from your host
<pangolin> /whois JcKFol
<JcKFol> ok
<arrrghhh> he's hacking you JcKFol
<pangolin> don't scare the new peoples arrrghhh :P
<arrrghhh> lol
<JcKFol> cmq my question is, can permanently delete the update messages once and for all
<pangolin> maco: thank you for your help. YOU ROCK!
<JcKFol> aarrrghhh no hacking
<maco> pangolin: np
<maco> JcKFol: its not hacking. he's just looking at the user info
<JcKFol> ok maco
<JcKFol> my question on kubuntu
<JcKFol> can permanently delete the update messages once and for all
<JcKFol> block the update messages
<maco> JcKFol: please don't PM people randomly
<rejistania> Hi!
<rejistania> Can you tell me why suddenly I cannot connect to wifi? It works under Mac OS X but not under Kubuntu. Hardware was accepted earlier, only the router was replaced (due to dropping >50% of the packets)
<rejistania> Router is an abomination made by Cisco (probably in h***) in case that is relevant
<arrrghhh> what's your wireless card?
<genii-around> Probably has the old router's MAC cached in it's connection profile
<rejistania>  Card Type:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x93)
<rejistania>   Firmware Version:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.42.4)
<rejistania> genii-around: the network is completely new, including new SSID
<rejistania> because migrating settings seemslessly is for... people who are sane and do not work for UPC
<rejistania> arrrghhh: it worked great for about 3 months with 2 different routers (yes, there is a story of FAIL behind it)...
<genii-around> Gah Broadcoms
<arrrghhh> airport extreme
<arrrghhh> f-that noise
<genii-around> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rejistania> arrrghhh: yes, it is a Mac Mini, so sue me...
<arrrghhh> i'm sure if i had the money
<rejistania> genii-around: this seems to be about getting it to work at all. This never was the issue, it ran out of the box, so at least to me it sounds weird that it needs a different driver just for the new modem
<genii-around> rejistania: Does it show the router when you do: sudo iwlist wlan0 scan    ( if it's designation is other than wlan0 substitute accordingly)
<rejistania> I mean, it sees the network, it just fails to associate
<rejistania> it even shows it in the network Manager
<arrrghhh> ffs
<arrrghhh> i just went thru a 2 hour kde reinstall
<arrrghhh> and the exact same error pops up on kmail...
<arrrghhh> this is retarded.
<rejistania> arrrghhh: systemwide or suerspecific?
<rejistania> *user
<arrrghhh> rejistania, i don't know there's only one user on this system.
<rejistania> arrrghhh: might want to test it in a second one to see if it's just caused by some FUBAR setting
<rejistania> settings
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> well i'm doing this remotely
<arrrghhh> so that's going to be kinda painful.
<rejistania> genii-around: if this command does something else than listing the networks in NetworkManager, I can reboot and check
<arrrghhh> if a different user doesn't exhibit this behavior, how would i go about fixing this use?
<arrrghhh> user*
<rejistania> arrrghhh: deleting or moving the file with the KMail config
<arrrghhh> rejistania, which is?
<genii-around> arrrghhh: In the kmail2 oneiric link i gave earlier, all the specific files are listed
<rejistania> arrrghhh: I am in Mac OS X atm, so cannot really check
<arrrghhh> oh
<arrrghhh> ok
<arrrghhh> i still find it disturbing there's no 'akonadi' in startup services.
<genii-around> arrrghhh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2 is it again
<arrrghhh> genii-around, thanks
<rejistania> genii-around: I will reboot now and test, I will go online via my craptop
<T3LL0> hello, good afternoon
<T3LL0> I have a problem with kubuntu 11.10
<T3LL0> everytime I put it in suspend mode
<T3LL0> it freeze when trying to wakeup
<T3LL0> it just show me a black screen and I cannot even go to TTY1 o any other
<T3LL0> Ctrl+Alt+Del do not work either
<T3LL0> I have to hard reset it, pressing power button a few seconds
<arrrghhh> genii-around, renamed the .kde folder and it's still bunk
<arrrghhh> missing akonadi seems the culprit
<arrrghhh> but i can't figure out how to install it
<arrrghhh> this system has gone thru several dist-upgrades in the past
<genii-around> Hm
<arrrghhh> i guess it's finally time for a fresh install.  sigh.
<genii-around> I have strigi/akonadi/nepomuk entirely disabled here
<arrrghhh> really?
<arrrghhh> and kmail works ok?
<arrrghhh> or at all, lol
<genii-around> Yup. Weird.
<arrrghhh> well i told my father fresh install is probably going to be the best option
<arrrghhh> so he's going to back up all his poop and some other time i'll have that joy.
<rejistania> genii-around: yes, it is seen
<rejistania> genii-around: I can show you the output but need to do that from the other system
<genii-around> rejistania: In network manager did you just re-use the old entry and edit it or make a new one after the network changed?
<rejistania> I made a new one as the SSID changed
<rejistania> genii-around: fyi, it fails in xubuntu as ewll
<rejistania> errr XFCE
<rejistania> genii-around: did I miss something while my craptop decided it hates being online?
<genii-around> rejistania: You didn't miss anything. I don't have much to contribute at this time, unfortunately
<peligro718> hello
<peligro718> im pretty new to this
<rejistania> Are there any network settings which I should teach my router not touse as they are problematic?
<rejistania> (I know WEP is)
<rejistania> Does anyone know where these error messages come from? http://pastebin.com/ZJt64bzZ
<Arkanoid> Hi
<Arkanoid> just wanna ask is there a history for deleted file
<Arkanoid> what time the deletion made
<genii-around> rejistania: Does the router broadcast it's SSID or is it set to hide?
<rejistania> Arkanoid: how did you delete it? via shell?
<rejistania> it broadcasts its SSID
<rejistania> no MAC filter
<Arkanoid> idk if its in the via shell or cpanel
<hanasaki>  where are the settings that control what application opens a jpg from the desktop?  for kubuntu not ubuntu
<Arkanoid> idk if its kubunto or buntu.
<Arkanoid> i want to know if when i delete, move or any action in the cpanel file manager
<Arkanoid> if its log
<hanasaki> cpanel? that's for hosting
<Arkanoid> yeah. im thinking if its log in bash too
<pakitos> wola a todoss
<esmirlin> hey guys what's the big difference between kubuntu and chakra and why do you use kubuntu instead? (i just want to know, no spam at all!)
#kubuntu 2011-11-22
<szal> esmirlin: Chakra derives from Arch Linux, while Kubuntu is obviously an Ubuntu flavour..  and for discussing why someone uses this or that there's the offtopic section (#ubuntu-offtopic, #kubuntu-offtopic)
<Kimlaroux> Akregator segfault when I try to add a facebook page as a new feed, anyone familiar with this bug?
<Guest74371> why english women like so much black boys?
<darthanubis> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<darthanubis> !spam
<darthanubis> !hate
<ubottu> hate is a thing we don't encourage - why waste your energy
<T3LL0> Hello
<T3LL0> I have a problem with kubuntu 11.10
<T3LL0> everytime I put it in suspend mode
<T3LL0> it freeze when trying to wakeup
<T3LL0> it just show me a black screen and I cannot even go to TTY1 o any other
<T3LL0> Ctrl+Alt+Del do not work either
<T3LL0> I have to hard reset it, pressing power button a few seconds
<T3LL0> can somebody help with this? cuz I realy preffer suspend it to shut it down
<T3LL0> looks like many users online, but no one is really chating
<T3LL0> or helping
<EvilResistance> probably because users arent necessarily here
<EvilResistance> T3LL0, or we dont know the solution
<EvilResistance> therefore users say nothing
<CaptainKnots> that issue could be one of a thousand things
<CaptainKnots> depending on hardware profile, packages, kernel version, power settings, etc
<T3LL0> it didn't happen before
<EvilResistance> mhm
<T3LL0> it's happening now with 11.10
<CaptainKnots> T3LL0: do 'lspci | grep VGA' and pastebin the output
<T3LL0> CaptainKnots: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<EvilResistance> wait a second
<EvilResistance> T3LL0, you posted the same about Ubuntu 11.10 in the ubuntu channel
<EvilResistance> you cant run both Ubuntu and Kubuntu simultaneously
<EvilResistance> so which is it you are using?
<EvilResistance> KDE or Unity/GNOME?
<T3LL0> KDE
<T3LL0> but the same happend in gnome, cuz before I also try Gnome/Unity
<EvilResistance> you cant actively seek support for both
<EvilResistance> one or the other
<EvilResistance> preferably whichever is the system you're actually using
<EvilResistance> if you're on KDE, then #kubuntu
<EvilResistance> if you're on Unity/GNOME, #ubuntu
<EvilResistance> not both simultaneously
<T3LL0> OK, thanks EvilResistance
<T3LL0> EvilResistance: can you help me with this?
<root> hola
<T3LL0> hola root
<Daskreech> T3LL0: Hello
<Daskreech> What's your kernel version?
<CaptainKnots> T3LL0: how many channels are you going to spam with issues at once?
<T3LL0> Daskreech: how can I find my kernel version in KDE (I always use gnome :-))
<T3LL0> CaptainKnots: untill I find a fix
<Daskreech> CaptainKnots: I asked him here. Leave him be for a little
<Daskreech> T3LL0: uname -r in a terminal
<T3LL0> CaptainKnots: and I'm not spam
<Daskreech> Assuming that T3LL0 is a he
<T3LL0> Daskreech: 3.0.0-12-generic, and I'm a HE :-p
<Daskreech> T3LL0: Im' just saying
<T3LL0> Daskreech: is this a problem with the kernel?
<Daskreech> T3LL0: It's a problem with drivers. Some chipsets won't wake up and it could be your wifi or sound chipsets as well as the Motherboard's
<Daskreech> I presume this is a laptop?
<T3LL0> Daskreech: It is a netbook, but before it just work well
<Daskreech> T3LL0: What is "before" ?
<T3LL0> this start happening with this version of ubuntu
<T3LL0> Daskreech: before I mean previous versions
<Daskreech> T3LL0: Ah interesting. Did you upgrade or do a new install?
<T3LL0> I did also used Arch with the latest kernel and it work well
<T3LL0> I did a a new install
<T3LL0> I'm not the only one. there are many people with the same problem, but no one know how to fix it
<T3LL0> I google a fix, but no one has the answer
<T3LL0> It is weird and I don't like to shutdown, but suspend
<Daskreech> What netbook?
<T3LL0> Daskreech: ASUS EeePC 1000HD
<Daskreech> ok
<T3LL0> is something with this version
<T3LL0> cuz in Arch with all the bleeding edge apps, works well
<T3LL0> Daskreech: it also happened with Unity version
<Daskreech> T3LL0: Arch might have a newer (or older) kernel
<T3LL0> I think newr Daskreech, so it could be the kernel then
<T3LL0> any way to upgrade it Daskreech?
<Daskreech> T3LL0: of course but I'm looking at any known issues with that netbook
<Daskreech> Could you pastebin the output of lsmod for me?
<T3LL0> Daskreech: http://paste.kde.org/149228/
<T3LL0> Daskreech: thank you for taking the time to help me
<Daskreech> Hmmm
<cosimo321> hey guys, installing an application but it returns cannot fine kde-devel, which packages have to be installed for this?
<cosimo321> find
<Daskreech> The driver modules that are normally known to prevent suspend aren't loaded
<Daskreech> T3LL0: are you running btrfs ?
<Daskreech> !info kdelibs5-dev | cosimo321
<ubottu> cosimo321: kdelibs5-dev (source: kde4libs): development files for the KDE Development Platform libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 1390 kB, installed size 14928 kB
<cosimo321> Daskreech,  thanks guy
<T3LL0> Daskreech: btrfs? I don't think so, let me check
<Daskreech> T3LL0: Just saw the kernel module loaded didn't think that came by default
<T3LL0> Daskreech: no, I'm using ext4
<T3LL0> I always use ext4
<Daskreech> ok makes more sense :)
<Daskreech> T3LL0: You can get the old kernel from packages.ubuntu.com if you like
<kierkkadon> How do I change the default programs in Kubuntu? For example, how do I set up VLC as my default video media application?
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: alt+F2 -> default
<kierkkadon> Daskreech, Yeah, I found that earlier, but it doesn't let me change the defaults for media files
<T3LL0> Daskreech: thanks I'll check
<kierkkadon> Just email, .txt, file manager, browser, etc.
<Daskreech> T3LL0: search for kernel on Narwhal
<Daskreech> kierkkadon: Oh hmm. Ok alt+f2 -> associations
<T3LL0> Daskreech: which one? http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/kernel/
<kierkkadon> Oh yeah, that's it
<kierkkadon> thanks, Daskreech
<ithr14eveR> Hola
<Daskreech> hi
<ithr14eveR> alguien habla spain por aqi ??
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Daskreech> T3LL0: Looking.
<ithr14eveR> thanks
<T3LL0> Daskreech: what about this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<T3LL0> there are all the kernels for ubuntu
<Daskreech> I wouldn't install a kernel from a PPA unless I knew who built them
<Kimlaroux> Did 10.04 just received a whole kde upgrade? Or is my apt just freaking out?
<Daskreech> T3LL0: you arel ooking for http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/linux-image
<Daskreech> Kimlaroux: Mebbe both?
<T3LL0> Daskreech: OK, I wasn't on that link. Thanks
<T3LL0>  I'll check
<Kimlaroux> nothing on kubuntu.org news, is there some other place where they announce upgrades?
<Daskreech> Kimlaroux: No there isn't
<T3LL0> Daskreech: wich one should I use? Generic or generic-pae?
<Daskreech> T3LL0: Do you need PAE ?
<T3LL0> I don't know :-/
<Daskreech> But asking that  question probably means you need Generic
<T3LL0> OK, thanks.
<juan_> kde wont let me unlock the screen but i know the passwd is right and the keyboard is working
<T3LL0> maybe your keyboard is using a different layout
<T3LL0> juan_: ^
<Daskreech> Kimlaroux: I'm asking
<Daskreech> Kimlaroux: what version is it proposing to install?
<Kimlaroux> my apt just wants to upgrade 66 packeages, which seems to be all of KDE
<juan_> T3LL0: dont think so i login on terminal then login after killing the screenlocker and keylayout is correct
<T3LL0> Daskreech: have I to compile the kernel?
<Daskreech> T3LL0: No it's already packaged for you
<juan_> what are the default permisions on /bin/login?
<T3LL0> deb?
<Daskreech> yes
<Daskreech> -rwxr-xr-x. owned by root juan_
<Daskreech> Kimlaroux: Right. What versions is it proposing to upgrade them to?
<Kimlaroux> 4.4.5
<Daskreech> Kimlaroux: when did it ask for the upgrade?
<Daskreech> Just today?
<Kimlaroux> yep, it just did
<Kimlaroux> I'm on 10.04
<shashank> hi can anyone suggest a good guitar prcoessing software of kubuntu???
<Daskreech> Kimlaroux: KDE4.4.5-0ubuntu1.2 ?
<Kimlaroux> there's a -4:4.4.5-0ubuntu1.2 appending every packages when I look in Kpackagekit, How do I get more details thru apt-get?
<Daskreech> Kimlaroux: Sounds like it's an update http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1276-1/
<Daskreech> Security patch for all covered versions of KDE
<Kimlaroux> Ah! thanks, that's what I was looking for =) I'll look for some rss I can subscribe to for receiving such information
<Daskreech> !find guitar
<ubottu> Found: guitarix, tuxguitar, tuxguitar-alsa, tuxguitar-fluidsynth, tuxguitar-jack
<Daskreech> shashank: No idea if those are any good
<virgil> Is unity any good
<Daskreech> virgil: If you think it is
<virgil> I use kde on kubuntu haven't tried unity yet
<Daskreech> shashank:  http://linux-sound.org/guitar.html might help though I don't know how old that page is
<Daskreech> virgil: Yo ucan download the Ubuntu live Cd and try it
<shashank> Daskreech. thank you. will check it out
<virgil> what is the best game on Kubuntu
<Daskreech> virgil: The ones you like :)
<Daskreech> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<CaptainKnots> virgil: minecraft
<virgil> Thanks captain
<kierkkadon> What's a good ANSI C compiler?
<Daskreech> gcc
<Roey> llvm
<Roey> (just being contrary)
<akis_gr> does a hucker can have access to my system if i am log in using user password or do i have to enable /home ancryption?
<e66> hello, How can I give a user permission to open my windows drives by clicking their icon in places menu?  I can open it with my account. But when anyother user try to open it from their account. they can not. It asks for my password
<shiplu`at`kubunt> hello, How can I give a user permission to open my windows drives by clicking their icon in places menu?  I can open it with my account. But when anyother user try to open it from their account. they can not. It asks for my password
<Daskreech> shiplu`kubuntuD`: Set it to users instead of user in the /etc/fstab file
<shiplu`kubuntuD`> Daskreech: I didn't change anything in /etc/fstab. It just mounts automatically upon clicking
<shiplu`kubuntuD`> I think its the default behavior of Ubuntu.
<shiplu`kubuntuD`> problem is it works for my account(shiplu). But seeks my password for other account(sharmin)
<stephen8341> I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and the 'window decoration' does not work. It sticks out farther than the window content and the buttons only appear in maximized mode. How do i fix it?
<Daskreech> shiplu`kubuntuD`: Sorry stepped off. But if you want to add your second account to the admin group that should make it easier
<Daskreech> or set any user to be able to mount that drive by changing the permission to "users" in /etc/fstab which will allow any user to mount or unmount it
<Daskreech> kwin --replace ?
<shiplu`kubuntuD`> usermod -aG admin user2 will do?
<Daskreech> shiplu`kubuntuD`: should
<shiplu`kubuntuD`> I can not test it as I have to provide this support to someone else over phone. and I am using kubuntu which does not have mount up on click thingy.
<stephen8341> sorry. i typed wrong. the upgrade was from 11.04 to 11.10. and the border stuf (window decorations) isnt working right. does anyone know how to fix it?
<stephen8341> brb
<stephen8341> I downloaded the trim option and it fixed the window border problem. Have a good day all.
<Guest51576> Всем привет
<robot__> 66
<guid> salut
<guid> je bosse dans un projet collaboratif en GPL et vient le moment où on s'interroge sur la politique des copyrights (cession des droits sur les patchs, etc)
<guid> et je cherche à savoir comment font les autres dans ce cas là
<szal> !fr | guid
<ubottu> guid: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<guid> OMG, sorry, confusion ;)
<Aprendiz_> hi all
<Aprendiz_> I have problems with kwallet
<Aprendiz_> In each session ask me for passwords although I say remember the password
<Aprendiz_> I have reset the kdewallet and the same
<Aprendiz_> I am using kubuntu 11.10
<Aprendiz_> anyone with the same problem?
<Peace-> Aprendiz_: mmm
<Peace-> Aprendiz_: password for what?
<Aprendiz_> imap and samba for example
<Peace-> Aprendiz_: i have solved in this way...
<Peace-> Aprendiz_: because of i am lazy i have created my kwallat without password :D
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<Aprendiz_> Peace-: I don't understand
<BluesKaj> heh, I'm lazier ...kwallet is disabled here ..it's nothing but pita for my setup
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<Peace-> Aprendiz_: when you use kwallet it ask you to set a kwallet's password i leave it empty
<Peace-> so it doesn't ask me for it everytime
<Aprendiz_> Peace-: can I change that in preferences?
<Peace-> wait
<BluesKaj> Open the configuration dialogue (Settings > Configure), and uncheck "Enable the KDE Wallet subsystem"
<synsveta> Hello all
<synsveta> I have installed kernel 3.1 and rebooted. All is work, but when I try to use text terminal (Ctrl + Alt + F1) i dont see the text. Instead of it i see part of splash image.
<synsveta> What can I do to fix it out?
<Peace-> synsveta: use another kernel ?
<Peace-> xD
<synsveta> working*
<synsveta> )))
<synsveta> Do you think kernel is reason?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i am using kde-neon x)
<Peace-> synsveta: well it could
<synsveta> I've tried to boot 3.0.13 and it is ok.
<Peace-> try with another kernel and see if your situation change
<Peace-> so it's the kernel
<Peace-> x)
<synsveta> hmmm
<BluesKaj> neon project not my cuppa tea
<synsveta> This is very strange.
<Peace-> synsveta: i don't undestand something...
<Peace-> why user upgrades kernel when his\her hardware works with it?
<synsveta> I mean how kernel can brake terminals...
<synsveta> Actually just for test
<Peace-> have you an intel?
<synsveta> CPU or video card?
<Peace-> video
<synsveta> no. I have geforce.
<Peace-> xD nvidia
<synsveta> yes it is
<Peace-> well computer and kernels are complex things
<synsveta> what's fun?
<Peace-> well nvdia and ati users are alwayer here saying they have problem
<Peace-> the problem is the driver
<Peace-> the most of time
<Peace-> s
<synsveta> heh
<synsveta> ok. But why this trouble did not come to 3.0?
<Peace-> because maybe the kernel and the driver works better togher
<synsveta> And I think that kernel use mesa drivers actually when it is loading
<Peace-> i dunno i use intel and with intel i had never so many problems
<synsveta> are you nvidia-denier?
<synsveta> )))
<Peace-> i use what works well
<Peace-> if works i will buy if not...
<synsveta> I got it. But I  use photoshop sometimes too.
<Peace-> i am here since 4 year and i think intel is the best for what i have to do..
<Peace-> synsveta: so? you can't use photoshop with an intel video carD?
<synsveta> I don't exactly know, but I think nvidia is better for my tasks
<Peace-> ok :)
<synsveta> I mean for photoshop
<BluesKaj> synsveta, nvidia has good linux support ..as far as photoshop is concerned those are windows and mac issues
<synsveta> I dont think that it is because of nvidia.
<synsveta> Because how I already said all is ok with 3.0 kernel
<synsveta> Did someone else installed kernel 3.1?
<BluesKaj> synsveta, photoshop won't run on linux , even with wine , so it's offtopic actually
<synsveta> I no need photoshop now
<szal> synsveta: there is no 3.1 kernel other than the UNSUPPORTED mainline kernel w/o *buntu-specific patches
<synsveta> I have problems with tty terminals
<synsveta> http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/11/how-to-install-kernel-31-on-ubuntu.html
<synsveta> I did like that
<synsveta> Is it bad way?
<BluesKaj> synsveta, 3.1 is risky for 11.10
<BluesKaj> it's the default kernel for 12.04
<synsveta> Ok
<synsveta> Im sorry then. I thought I have freedome to use 3.1
<synsveta> freedom*
<synsveta> anyway thx!
<BluesKaj> well. you can try it but why ..doybt that it has any advantages on 11.10
<BluesKaj> err doubt
<synsveta> simply before I was using arch linux)))
<synsveta> I thought here is te same.
<kai_> 中文频道是多少?
<kai_> 这里大家说中文么
<antoinev> kai_: english only
<anoop> in 11.10 apper software management tool shows some problem
<anoop> it lists the updates, when click apply it did not ask for the authentication
<anoop> and soon it shows error msg for invalid authentication
<anoop> any clue?
<m_tadeu> hi...sometimes the xorg process starts taking a lot of processor(around 40% when usualy takes around 12%). why is this happening?
<xncow> adf
<xncow> asdf
<in0cula> is there a way to decrease the brightness of the lcd screen? i reduced to the lower but still to bright
<AndyUbuntu> helolo
<esmirlin> hi folk! just a question, is anyone using xbar? i do and  i have a little question about it, when no app is focused, the xbar has a message: "In order to customize...blablabla" so i go to the site they give and there i can find the route of the mainmenu.html to modify it, but then when trying to find this file in my kubuntu, it seems not existing
<genii-around> !info xbar
<ubottu> Package xbar does not exist in oneiric
<genii-around> !info xbar natty
<ubottu> Package xbar does not exist in natty
<genii-around> hm
<esmirlin> but i compiled it, i'm using it actually
<esmirlin> genii-around:
<genii-around> esmirlin: How can we support third-party software?
<esmirlin> genii-around: i just need to know where the compiled files go... that's all
<esmirlin> thanks anyway
<genii-around> esmirlin: When you compile a program from scratch, the files go where the Makefile for the compiling tell it. So it can be almost anyplace
<esmirlin> genii-around: and is there anyway to it?
<genii-around> ( and not necessarily where default (K)ubuntu packages put things )
<genii-around> esmirlin: You could try like: locate mainmenu.html
<esmirlin> nothing happened
<genii-around> esmirlin: Try first then: sudo updatedb   then: locate mainmenu.html     ( or whatever the file is supposed to be called )
<esmirlin> oki ill do brb
<esmirlin> nope, no result
<genii-around> esmirlin: Then that file is not on your computer.
<genii-around> esmirlin: According to http://cloudcity.sourceforge.net/xbar.html  the file you want is /home/your-username/.kde/share/apps/XBar/MainMenu.xml   and not mainmenu.html at all
<esmirlin> ups right, but even this way i don't find it :S
<genii-around> esmirlin: What says result of: ls ~/.kde/share/apps/XBar
<genii-around> ( and remember that uppcase and lowercase are important to specify )
<esmirlin> ls: no se puede acceder a /home/victor/.kde/share/apps/XBar: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<esmirlin> like it does'nt exist (the directory or the file)
<tobias> hi
<Guest58870> waht goes on?
<Tobi97> muhaha
<Tobi97> isn´t someone here?
<genii-around> People are here.  No one's asked a Kubuntu support question to answer yet.
<Tobi97> hö
<Tobi97> hö
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> hö
<Tobi97> hhöh
<Tobi97> öh
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> hö
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> öh
<Tobi97> öh
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> öh
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> höh
<Tobi97> öh
<Tobi97> höh
<DarthFrog> Please stop that.
<D-coy> :P
<DarthFrog> Thank you Pici.
<genii-around> Man. You leave for a minute or two and people go crazy.
<Pici> np
<D-coy> FloodBotK1 fail. ..
<kubuntu8434> Hi there, I am running kubuntu (i386) from the current livecd; how do i install flash player? I can see youtube videos in reddit, which seem to be embedded with the html5 version, but when I click play there is sound but no video!
<kubuntu8434> Same problem if i try to view the video on youtube, sound but no video
<kubuntu8434> I am using the default browser, rekonq
<DarthFrog> !flash | kubuntu8434
<ubottu> kubuntu8434: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kubuntu8434> ubottu: it says I can install flash from the ubuntu software centre, but when I search for flash the only results are KWordQuiz and Parley
<ubottu> kubuntu8434: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kubuntu8434> er DarthFrog even
<genii-around> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<kubuntu8434> genii-around: trying to follow the instructions in that first link, there is no "Add and Remove Software" applet, so I get stuck there (also "Computer Administration" seems to have been replaced by "System Administration" so I guess the page is out of date)
<kubuntu8434> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer does the trick :)
<kubuntu8434> Thanks for your suggestions
<SICK> hello
<SICK> i'm having trouble upgrading my kubuntu 11.04
<genii-around> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SICK> i can not upgrade to 11.10. the upgrade script just returns 1 after fetching package lists and i can not create an error report
<SICK> however, apt-get upgrade seems to work, as it holds back some packages. but dist upgrade does not work
<genii-around> SICK: what shows the result of: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<genii-around> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<genii-around> SICK: I assist only in the channel and not in private message, sorry. dist-upgrade does not bump your Ubuntu version but only brings it up to the most recent kernel for it. To go to the next version, you require: sudo do-release-upgrade
<SICK> alright ill try that, thank you
<kubuntu8434> I found a bug with the flip switch mode for alt-tab
<kubuntu8434> The flip occurs on the display of the current application rather than my primary display
<kubuntu8434> There is no option to change it
<SICK> fyi it turned out that kdevelop was blocking the update. its running fine now.
<kubuntu8434> Hmm it's not as simple as that
<kubuntu8434> I can't find any logic in which display it appears on
<kubuntu8434> Even when alt-tab from the same application, it alternates from one display to the other
<genii-around> SICK: Ah, good.
<bkubicek> seen pipakin
<bkubicek> seen pipakin?
<avihay__> did someone answer me? I got disconnected multiple times :-<
<nmvictor> Kubuntu does not notify me when my screen brightness is adjusting using the fn+x combination. When the AC is unplugged, i also dont get the automagic dim screen to save my power. Any help?
<genii-around> nmvictor: Is package laptop-mode-tools installed?
<[Relic]> The package that is being modified was not found on your system or in any software origin.  <- some sort of cleaning routine to fix whatever is causing that through apt?
<brambleclaw> hey i am currently running kubuntu 11.10 and have the Muon Software Center. i was downloading the program "platinum arts sandbox gamemaker" and it froze. i restarted my computer and i haven't been able to download any updates or programs  with the error message "Another application seems to be using the package system at this time. You must close all other package managers before you will be able to install or remove any packag
<BarkingFish> brambleclaw: you probably have a stale lock in place
<BarkingFish> try opening a terminal (konsole) and typing: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<brambleclaw> ok how can i fix it?
<BarkingFish> you could also try the following (also in a terminal): ps aux  | grep dpkg
<brambleclaw> ok kool
<BarkingFish> if that doesn't work, come back and we'll try some more to get you sorted out
<brambleclaw> :) alright
<brambleclaw> ok i've used the "sudo dpkg --configure -a" action in the konsole and it is giving me a changing 8 didget number, a "K/s" and an eta about 81 minutesa
<brambleclaw> and alot about resloving www.sandboxgamemaker.com
<brambleclaw> BarkingFish: there was an online documen paster i was instructed to use do you know what that was and do you want me to use it to show you what i have?
<BarkingFish> yes, that would be http://paste.ubuntu.com
<brambleclaw> ok cool thanks
<BarkingFish> use it, and remember to put the url of the document when it's pasted, back into this channel - or we won't find your paste :)
<BarkingFish> what the dpkg command is doing is checking all your repositories, all your sources, and reconfiguring itself. Effectively, it's mending itself from the interrupted download
<brambleclaw> ok thanks
<brambleclaw> sorry it's taking so long my mouse doesn't like this computer
<brambleclaw> here you go
<brambleclaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746373/
<BarkingFish> hah :) Mine is broken, I cracked the case on my laser mouse 2 nights ago, and now it won't work on my mousepad.
<BarkingFish> I can only use it on my jeans :)
<brambleclaw> :P yuck
<brambleclaw> my mousport is broken and my usb doesn't function properly so i switch between two different mouses LOL
<BarkingFish> ok, are you running a mixed kde / gnome system?
<brambleclaw> i don't know. i think so?
<brambleclaw> how do i find out?
<BarkingFish> it looks like it - your download process looks different to the regular one on Kubuntu
<BarkingFish> brambleclaw: how did you get kubuntu?  Did you start with ubuntu and add the kubuntu-desktop package, or did you install kubuntu first?
<brambleclaw> i installed kubuntu from a homemade cd from kubuntu.com
<BarkingFish> hm... looks like it's a mixed system then, you've got some packages which will only work properly in gnome, they weren't made for kde, like timidity for example
<brambleclaw> ok?
<brambleclaw> so do i need to fix that?
<BarkingFish> it's not a problem, i was just looking at the download procedure and wondering how you were set up.
<brambleclaw> oh ok
<BarkingFish> Not unless you want to, but some run pure kde and nothing else
<BarkingFish> others keep the gnome stuff to a bare minimum
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> yeah i just redid the OS cuase the cd i had last time had errors on it
<BarkingFish> so all you need to do now is wait until the dpkg command finishes, and have another go at getting your packages.
<brambleclaw> ok cool thanks :)
<BarkingFish> You might also want to switch to a different package installer, like apper for example - muon does have problems with stuff
<BarkingFish> i've had package installs break in muon which have worked with apper for example
<BarkingFish> brb
<[Relic]> still getting errors here :(
<brambleclaw> yeah i had apper till i redid the system
<brambleclaw> and before that KpackageKit
<BarkingFish> kpackagekit is now apper, the UI got redesigned, but it's essentially the same software with a facelift :)
<brambleclaw> oh ok kool
<brambleclaw> do i download apper from the muon or from somewhere else?
<BarkingFish> brambleclaw: you can do it from the konsole when you've finished repairing the dpkg configuration
<BarkingFish> all you do is type: sudo apt-get install apper
<BarkingFish> and it will go get the package and install it for you.
<brambleclaw> ok cool
<robin0800> ! apper
<brambleclaw> BarkingFish: sorry my internet card died
<BarkingFish> no problem
<brambleclaw> thanks
<BarkingFish> did it die on the machine that was fixing itself?
<brambleclaw> what do you mean?
<brambleclaw> the konsole?
<BarkingFish> the machine you ran the dpkg command on, is that still connected to the net?
<brambleclaw> it is now
<brambleclaw> i restarted the dpkg and it seems to be working ok
<BarkingFish> so can you just check, did the dpkg command finish?
<brambleclaw> 33% 38 min
<brambleclaw> not done yet
<brambleclaw> BarkingFish: ok it fineshed downloading and i think it's asking me to restart my system i'll paste what i got
<BarkingFish> brambleclaw: paste it up, then restart your system - I'll look over what you pasted while you're gone :)
<brambleclaw> ok cool
<brambleclaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746455/
<brambleclaw> here it is
<brambleclaw> brb
<BarkingFish> ok, see you in a bit :)
<brambleclaw> cool
<brambleclaw> ok i is back
<brambleclaw> BarkingFish: ok i'm back
<BarkingFish> cool :)
<brambleclaw> :)
<brambleclaw> so should i try to install my updates now?
<BarkingFish> yes, that'd be a good idea.
<brambleclaw> ok col
<BarkingFish> you can either do it from apper, or from your command line
<brambleclaw> oh yeah i gotta get apper
<BarkingFish> to do it from your command line - sudo apt-get update
<brambleclaw> it was on my notifacations bar should i use that or the terminal
<brambleclaw> ?
<BarkingFish> yep, well when you open apper, just hit the updates button on the first screen, then click apply to accept all the updates
<brambleclaw> yeah
<BarkingFish> use apper to start with - if it doesn't work, try it from the command line
<brambleclaw> ok kool
<brambleclaw> yay it works
<brambleclaw> i've been getting alot if updates for cups
<brambleclaw> ok i'm back
<brambleclaw> sorry i left
<seccunda> szveiki
<seccunda> hello
<seccunda> qa bane
<seccunda> privet
<szal> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<seccunda> ok
<seccunda> can may i ask someone
<szal> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<seccunda> im running oscam server on ubuntu
<seccunda> i cant set smartreader as smartreader protocol
<brambleclaw> BarkingFish: thanks for all the help
<BarkingFish> no problem, brambleclaw - you're more than welcome
<brambleclaw> :)
<brambleclaw> bye yalls
<arrrghhh> hey all.  anyone help me with samba?
<arrrghhh> one computer is working just fine.  the other... can see the far end, but i get a connection unsuccessful message
#kubuntu 2011-11-23
<djzn> anyone familiar with this bug : http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/6590/bugkde.jpg
<BarkingFish> djzn: I'm sorry, i can't see a bug in that picture. which bit is the problem?
<djzn> I click on K menu
<djzn> and it opens on top
<djzn> happens every now and then, but not always
<djzn> and strangely the new activities slider is on the vertical position
<BarkingFish> you can move the new activities slider, it's a plasmoid
<BarkingFish> but I see the menu on top - that I'm afraid, I can't explain
<djzn> could be something related to the radeon driver ?
<BarkingFish> i honestly couldn't tell you, djzn - i would have tried it at the screen resolution you use, but unfortunately my system doesn't support that resolution. the largest I can hit is 1024x768
<BarkingFish> anyone else in here with a screen that can hit 1280x1024 who could test djzn's issue please?
<BarkingFish> i have a radeon card here, but it's an old one
<djzn> this is a weird really weird issue
<djzn> i used it all day it was normal, suddenly when I turned on the comp. i get this
<djzn> BarkingFish: do you think this is related to resolution?
 * szal uses 1280x1024 and has never seen the menu appear anywhere else than bottom-left
<szal> except when I used 2 panels and had the menu button in the top panel just for the lulz
<BarkingFish> djzn: no, in order to check it, i was gonna set my system the same as yours
<BarkingFish> but I can't reproduce an error without bringing my system to what you're using, and I can't do that
<djzn> the thing is
<djzn> i was getting the menu Ok this afternoon
<BarkingFish> i have to go, i'm in a conference circuit on here atm
<djzn> but I have seen this in two kubuntu installations
<djzn> ok
<BarkingFish> sorry, maybe someone else can pick this up :)
<BarkingFish> best of luck
<djzn> BarkingFish: thanks i'll look into this
<BarkingFish> OK
 * phiscribe didn't know Daskreech was a ninja
 * Daskreech kills phiscribe silently
<earlten> okay..  more than a little perturbed, and could really use some help, and insight into a few "why"'s - like why you can't just "reset" a plasmoid. Which leads me to...  I was using the system monitor plasmoid... and I accidentally dragged the temp monitor off it. Now, the temp monitor had been monitoring my CPU temp just fine...  now suddonly, it's empty. When I go in to configure it, I have no available sensors. Could anyone explain this small myst
<earlten> of course..  the next question is.. "Is anybody around?"
<amason> earlten: there are heaps of people around
<amason> but probably not many that know the answer to your question
<amason> wrt to why you can't reset a plasmoid i am guessing the answer is because no one has implemented it
<earlten> this is.......  frankly, somewhat infuriating. There's NO documentation on these things..  no way to uninstall the ones that came stock with the system, and as far as I can tell...  no way to reset them if they get screwed up. That's a pretty poor way to run an app
<earlten> so much potential for awesomeness
<earlten> and to get it back..  what do I have to do, reinstall my system? I have bitched about how user friendly linux is not for years..  and I was SO CLOSE to being super impressed...
<earlten> the other question I have is why paste operations in linux are not consistent. If I middle click, it pastes something entirely different from shift-insert. That's insane. Middle clicking is not efficient on most micee, including mine
<phiscribe> cut and paste is a per application thing in linux, thats mostly why its so goofy
<phiscribe> a brute force way to reset plasmoits would be to rename the hidden .kde4 directory
<phiscribe> but you know about brute force right?
<amason> earlten: there are two copy/paste buffers in linux
<amason> there is one in X
<amason> and one from your desktop environment
<amason> you can configure klipper to syncronise the two
<amason> but alot of people, me included find it really handy to have two different buffers
<earlten> phiscribe: to some extent..  I'd rather not remove ALL my plasmoids
<phiscribe> i dont know whats inside that config file, one might be able to comment out the offending plasmoid and hope a defualt line gets re-added
<earlten> I have a .kde directory, not .kde4
<amason> the desktop is always a WIP. as always you can submit bug reports for issues you find and or submit feature requests
<phiscribe> im not booted into kubuntu atm, that might be it, take anything i say with a salt shaker
<phiscribe> mostly my blabbering is just to by your brain enough time to have a light bulb moment hehe
<amason> most of the developers aren't paid and do it only in their spare time which as i'm sure you are aware can be close to zero some times
<earlten> /home/user/.kde/share/kde4
<earlten> phiscribe: Hah.. that's a wonderful thing. I actually seriously appreciate you putting it that way
<earlten> no luck
<ubuntu> hola
<phiscribe> kick it
<ubuntu> kubuntu en espa;ol_
<ubuntu> como me paso a kubuntu en espanol
<ubuntu> #kubuntu/es
<ubuntu> #kbuntu.es
<ubuntu> hello
<Unit193> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubuntu> gracias
<brambleclaw> what are the x86 and amd64/EM64T architectures?
<amason> x86 = 32bit x86 instructions.... amd64 is any 64bit cpu like an intel core2 or greater that isn't itanium
<amason> EM64T i think is itanium
<amason> which you probably don't own :)
<brambleclaw> hey does anyone here run kubuntu 11.10 and know how to install the game "Planeshift"? i need help with wich to download and how to install it
<amason> brambleclaw: i can't see that game in the repository
<brambleclaw> does anyone know how to install downloaded games/
<brambleclaw> it's not
<amason> ah ok. so what format is your downloaded game in ?
<brambleclaw> 32 bit?
<amason> erm .. what is the package ?
<amason> .deb / tgz / rpm ?
<brambleclaw> .run
<brambleclaw> sorry
<amason> try chmod +x ./file.run
<amason> and then ./file.run
<brambleclaw> in the terminal?
<amason> you may need to be root
<amason> yes
<brambleclaw> what does that mean to be root?
<amason> you need to have root privilages
<amason> i.e you can't be a normal user
<brambleclaw> oh ok
<brambleclaw> heres what i got
<brambleclaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746668/
<amason> erm your being too literal
<brambleclaw> oh ok... :P i'm new to all this sorry
<brambleclaw> what do i need to do?
<amason> chmod +x ./thefileyoujustdownloadedandweretalkingabout.run
<amason> does that make more sense ?
<brambleclaw> oh ok
<brambleclaw> yeah thanks
<brambleclaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746670/ did i do something wrong?
<brambleclaw> it is still in the "downloads" folder if that helps
<brambleclaw> is it case sensiteive?
<brambleclaw> ok no...
<brambleclaw> ok i had accidentally put in an "o" instaed of a "0" but when fixed it didn't help
<brambleclaw> i have the firefox web browser and have the downloads window open and it's there and when i tell it to open it it asks for a program?
<brambleclaw> which application should i use?
<hackers30> hola
<brambleclaw> amason: i have it in my firefox "downloads" window when i try to open the file it asks for and application. which should i use?
<robin0800> brambleclaw: if you right click the file choose permissions tab and select execute button
<hackers30> hola
<brambleclaw> ok
<robin0800> brambleclaw: if you right click the file choose properties first
<brambleclaw> yeah
<brambleclaw> ok checked the box for executable
<robin0800> brambleclaw: now double click it
<hackers30> no hablan en español
<brambleclaw> ok and it's asking for an application again
<robin0800> brambleclaw: it should give you choices
<brambleclaw> can i paste screenshots to the pastebin?
<hackers30> hey
<brambleclaw> it has an option to chose an application but it then opens a window called "another application..." that looks sort of like a dolphin window
<brambleclaw> it has a search option?
<robin0800> brambleclaw: open konsole cd Downloads
<brambleclaw> i probably did this wrong :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/746677/
<brambleclaw> ok so i capitalized the D
<brambleclaw> and now i got this "brambleclaw@Jonathans-computer:~/Downloads$"
<brambleclaw> what do i do now?
<robin0800> brambleclaw: konsole  ./name of file and hit enter
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> cannot execute binary file
<robin0800> brambleclaw: thought you made it executable?
<brambleclaw> i did should i restart the konsole?
<brambleclaw> ok i did and it still can't
<robin0800> brambleclaw: try sudo ./.....
<brambleclaw> k
<brambleclaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746683/
<robin0800> brambleclaw:this is why a .deb file is always easier .run files are very hit or miss IMHO
<brambleclaw> :P ok
<robin0800> brambleclaw: you could ask in #ubuntu
<brambleclaw> ok
<brambleclaw> do you know what an md5 checksum is?
<brambleclaw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746686/
<robin0800> brambleclaw: did you see this Check this forum thread for important installation information
<brambleclaw> ...no :P
<brambleclaw> i am really smart
<brambleclaw> sorry and thanks for all your help
<brambleclaw> yup heres an installer...
<Nailbar> Hey all!
<Nailbar> So the Kubuntu update is stuck on 62% with "Configuring linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic" and depmod is running at 100% CPU.
<Nailbar> Is there any other suggestion than to kill the process and reconfigure?
<phiscribe> how long has it been sitting there
<Nailbar> ~15 minutes
<phiscribe> is there a dialog witing for your input, maybe behind another, alt tab to see
<Nailbar> No dialog
<phiscribe> have you run out of disk space
<phiscribe> what worries me is you might not have bootable kernel now
<Nailbar> I still have a disk space
<Nailbar> And yea that worries me too
<Nailbar> But the old kernel shouls still be there, right?
<Nailbar> So if I reconfigure grub2 that should be accessible
<phiscribe> yes
<phiscribe> should be....sound like famous last words
<Nailbar> :-D
<Nailbar> But shouldn't it be possible to run apt-get after aborting this and let it continue?
<phiscribe> yes
<Nailbar> Okay, I'll go with that. Thanks!
<phiscribe> wait
<Nailbar> Yes?
<phiscribe> incase grub is invovled, and you still have a running os, might wanna make a supergrub2 boot disk
<phiscribe> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/   might not need it, but be a boy scout
<phiscribe> of couse if your good with a grub promt no need, (i am not)
<phiscribe> boot cd that is
<phiscribe> i might just be paranoid, (but they ARE watching me)
<Nailbar> Well it's good to have in any case
<Nailbar> I can skip the super-grub2 since I found the original Kubuntu CD.
<Nailbar> Plus I didn't find any empty media
<Nailbar> So here goes..
<phiscribe> well, if it wont boot at all, supergrub is better, but most likely it will boot, im just being catious
<phiscribe> fun fun fun
<phiscribe> at least xorg.conf doesnt need editing hehe
<Nailbar> I'll be fine. What could possibly go wrong :-D
 * phiscribe waits for a east coast black out
<Nailbar> So the upgrade finished with no other problems.
<phiscribe> knock on wood
<Nailbar> How did one reconfigure a package?
<Nailbar> dpkg reconfigure or something like that?
<phiscribe> man dpkg-reconfigure
<phiscribe> dpkg-reconfigure (not just dpkg)
<Nailbar> Check
<Nailbar> Reconfiguration went okay. Be right back then. (or not)
<phiscribe> salute
<Nailbar> salute!
<Nailbar> But I'm running the old kernel
<Nailbar> The new one didn't show up in the boot menu
<phiscribe> ai caramba
<Nailbar> Oh wait..
<Nailbar> Huh
<Nailbar> Nvm
<Nailbar> This is the new one
<Nailbar> I'm just confused
<phiscribe> id be confused if i went a day and wasnt
<Nailbar> That..
<Nailbar> sounds confusing
<Nailbar> But it seems I'm safe for the moment
<phiscribe> like military intelligence
<Nailbar> What? Military intelligence confusing? Naah
<Nailbar> But thanks for all the help! I gotta get back to work.
<phiscribe> cya
<Nailbar> \o
<earlten> your sister channel #ubuntu hosts a bunch of candy-asses who apparently find and honest and polite clinical analysis of their lack of help "offensive"
<phiscribe> burn the hertic
<earlten> I have never been so offended by arrogance or rude behavior
<phiscribe> a common mantra of hummans
<earlten> and a complete and utter lack of willingness to help
<pangolin> earlten: be aware the same rules apply in this channel
<earlten> pangolin: so far the people here have been a ton better
<earlten> dunno why
<pangolin> earlten: you got kicked because of your behaviour
<phiscribe> smaller numbers of people make communications easier
<phiscribe> large amount of people, its all noise
<pangolin> anyway, I hope someone here can help you.
<earlten> would anyone happen to have some insight into how to force a display as the primary?
<Tm_T> earlten: on Kubuntu?
<phiscribe> nvidia?
<earlten> yes
<earlten> ATI
<earlten> here's the hitch
<Tm_T> earlten: System settings -> display and monitor
<earlten> it had been working, but after installing catalyst drivers it forces the primary to my DVI display and not the VGA oe
<Tm_T> try setting it with fgrlxtools or what was the app named (:
<earlten> Tm_T: yep..  I set it, and it still displays the taskbar etc on the dvi display. Both Samsung, same resolution
<phiscribe> ZaphodHeads
<Tm_T> earlten: fglrx-amdcccle that is?
<Nailbar> Hi! Does anyone else have this strange problem where audio output keeps jumping between speakers and headphones all the time?
<earlten> let me try
<phiscribe> ZaphodHeads "outputname like vga-1 goes here"  in device section of xorg, if all else fails
<earlten> oh, yeah. I used andcccle also
<earlten> same result.. more specifically, there's nowhere I can select which is primary in amdccle
<phiscribe> Nailbar its not loose is it, (the headphone jack)
<Nailbar> phiscribe, It does it even when the phones are on the table
<earlten> I am also using multi-display desktop with display(s) 1 instead of single display desktop (Multi-desktop)
<earlten> I've also tried multi-display desktop with display(s) 2
<Nailbar> phiscribe: And even when they're not even plugged in
<phiscribe> xrandr --output DISPLAYNAME --primary     might work, but u gotta know the dispaly name
<phiscribe> but it would be temporary
<earlten> awesome, I will give that a try
<earlten> from there, I saw some articles where I can set it to be persistent if it works
<phiscribe> xrandr -q     might give the display name
<phiscribe> read my zaphoheads note above that might makeit perm, but many installations run with xorg.conf, i not got the time to explain how to get one, and dont have ati card to work with atm
<mithrop> I'm  looking for a way to easily add colors in my shell, like in the Gentoo one. Somebody have an idea about it ?
<phiscribe> are you using konsole mithrop?
<mithrop> phiscribe: yes :)
<phiscribe> mithrop  it should have a edit profile or edit colors setting, (not booted into kuubntu at the moment)
<phiscribe> maybe unde prefrences
<phiscribe> i cant remember, i got roxterm in front of me and its under prefrences
<mithrop> phiscribe: yes, there is a "Edit profil" option. But I don't want just a background. Gentoo colors a lot of displayed results, and some other things
<earlten> phiscribe: Not effective. But in the process I may have found an entirely different solution
<earlten> well..  work-around
<phiscribe> ah, well i was telling someone earlier, im just rambling to buy your brain time to figure it out hehe
<earlten> not a solution to the issue, but a means by which I can effect the basic structure I am looking for
<earlten> phiscribe: yeah..  that was me. :)
<uberdub> anyone want to take a shot at why sleep, and resume decided to become iffy?
<uberdub> seems to be since some upgrades
<uberdub> used to work fine in natty
<uberdub> its doing the same thing it was doing in slackware, I migrated from slack because its didnt work. Im guessing its the nvidia driver?
<uberdub> I just dont understand why it worked fine before on the nvidia driver, and now doesnt
<phiscribe> uberdub /var/logs  get your pipe and pull a sherlock holmes, or ksystemlog  if u can set nail a time, might make it easier to search
<uberdub> yeah, forgot to look in there
<phiscribe> i got mostly desktops, dont ever use sleep, just power the monitors off is all
<uberdub> yeah I know linux is great on a desktop
<earlten> phiscribe: you're a heck of a fella. I thank you for your help and time.
<uberdub> sleep seems iffy
<uberdub> it was either the kernel upgrade, the 11.1 upgrade, or the nvidia upgrade I think that did it
<earlten> wait..  phiscribe are you a fella? That was quite the assumption
<phiscribe> earlten nah, people solve their own problems, they just need some feedback ot enter the flow :)
 * phiscribe wonders if everthing is connected via strings, how can anything be off topic
<uberdub> should I be looking at the pm-suspend log?
<phiscribe> uberdub im not sure, cant hurt
<phiscribe> thats why if you had a time when it went to sleep, you might be able to search the whoel var log folder
<phiscribe> or failed ot sleep or wake up
<uberdub> hmmm, I could put it to sleep now
<uberdub> it will crash
<phiscribe> then check modified times, or open a input output monitor to see what is being writtedn too
<uberdub> hmmmm, ok I think I know how to do that
<phiscribe> pm-suspendd.log
<phiscribe> should be it
<phiscribe> or something close
<uberdub> yeah Im not sure what Im looking at when i opened it
<phiscribe> is it time stamped?
<phiscribe> ugg 3 am gotta sleep
<phiscribe> good luck
<uberdub> thanks man
<uberdub> trying to read it now
 * phiscribe zzz
<Nailbar> While playing a song the speakers stutter so I hear only every other word
<uberdub> long file it is time stamped
<uberdub> at the end of it now
<Nailbar> In pavucontrol I see that the Port keeps changing between Analog Headphones and Analog Output
<Nailbar> How do I make it stay on Analog Output?
<mithrop> phiscribe: I find the solution... The line "force_color_prompt=yes" should be uncommented... I don't really why it's commented by default oO
<eean> so, when can I apt-get install doom3? :D
<eean> I'm ready to be terrorified
<eean> (not really, I could never play that game for longer then 30 minutes)
<haidt> i cant connect y5, please help me
<haidt> i cant connect wifi, please help me
<killown> I am using krandr to get an extended desktop, but I can't move window across the monitors, can anyone help me fix it?
<haidt> wlan0 of me disabled, how to turn on it??
<helloworld> Hello! Is it possible to sync music from ubuntu to iphone?
<jussi> yes
<helloworld> jussi: How?
<jussi> hehe, you didnt ask that :D
<jussi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<helloworld> jussi: I forgot :P Thanks dude
<jussi> helloworld: I think you can also use ubuntu one
<helloworld> jussi: Alright I will try both. Once again thanks
<rizz> hello. is anyone here familiar with spring lobby?
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, is there a way to improve font rendering on Kubuntu 11.10. I am trying out xubuntu 11.10 and it just highlight how bad font rending is on kubuntu. any way this can be fixed?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm trying to install a program called Utube Ripper, and I'm getting a return in Konsole that says "cannot find package: utube" and "cannot find package: ripper"
<LINKSWORD2> I'm not sure if I'm typing correctly.
<szal> you didn
<szal> you didn't tell us what you typed
<LINKSWORD2> sudo apt-get install utube ripper
<szal> now read your 1st line again & answer your own question ;)
<LINKSWORD2> Don't treat me like an idiot. That's the number one way to get on my nerves... >.>
<LINKSWORD2> If I was an idiot, I wouldn't be using Linux Kubuntu in the first place.
<szal> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<szal> other than that..  the space separates arguments; if that doesn't answer your question, then I'm afraid you can't be helped
<LINKSWORD2> Then the appropriate thing to do is tell me how to fix it, instead of beating around the bush....
<szal> LINKSWORD2: obvious answer: enter the correct name
<LINKSWORD2> The correct name IS Utube Ripper
 * szal doubts that that is the _package_ name
<LINKSWORD2> The problem is likely something to link the arguments is missing. A hyphen, perhaps?
<LINKSWORD2> Google it.
<szal> LINKSWORD2: 'apt-cache search utube'
<LINKSWORD2> Looks like it's just Utube in the package cache lines.
<LINKSWORD2> That's what I needed to know.
<LINKSWORD2> Kubuntu is still quite new to me, and I don't know all of the basics...
<LINKSWORD2> So let me be frank with you. I had a college-level IQ in middle school, so I can do these things very easily, once I learn them.
<LINKSWORD2> But I get an "attitude" with people when I feel like I'm being treated like I'm an idiot, because usually, I am...
<LINKSWORD2> I don't like to be treated like I'm an idiot, and I certainly don't deserve that kind of treatment.
<LINKSWORD2> I'll leave it at that.
<george> hi, after running alsamixer, i ran alsactl store which returned me ~$ alsactl store
<george> alsactl: save_state:1547: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing: Permission denied
<szal> privileges
<george> so as root it returned me ~# alsactl store
<george> No protocol specified
<george> xcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<george> what's wrong?
<george> help?
<george> guess not...
<psychognite> heello
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rain_> GARRRR!!!!!!!
<rain_> So i'm bored, and am in dire need of entertainment.........
<rain_> No one? Hunh.......
<szal> rain_: wrong channel
<rain_> How is it wrong, when it fells soooo right?
<szal> this is support, not entertainment
<rain_> What channel would you reccomend? New to IRC an..... well did I say I was bored already?
<Riddell> rain_: #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<rain_> k, thnx
<marc-andre> hi there
<syakamaru> test
<syakamaru> cool!
<nulled> hello guys
<nulled> anybody tried running eggdrop ?
<Deet> how do i get wine to install programs from an .exe file? i've tried right clicking and opening with win, but that never does anything
<nulled> not all .exe files are supported by wine
<Deet> so far i have had -zero- exe files work with wine
<Deet> including several applications that winehq says will work and things i have used before
<Deet> .....
<Deet> for future refrence, wine hates spaces
<Deet> current file works after a rename. gonna go play some AoE
<bosyi> hi. i installed icon tasks via ppa. how i can enable it to see in my desktop(netbook-plasma)? thanks
<Joit> hey. anyone a clue how i can restore the normal kde desktop and not to have this plasma desktop or whatever thsi is?
<Joit> or back to the installation desktop from kubuntu?
<kbroulik> Joit: plasma desktop IS the kde desktop
<Joit> kbroulik:  but you get it what i mean, dont yxou? else dont bother
<kbroulik> no I don't get it, but I was trying to figure out and help but I think this is not needed.
<Joit> kbroulik:  right now what i have is a kde enviroment without any start menu or other menus, all i can do is press alt-f2 for a command line  and start applications
<kbroulik> and…?
<kbroulik> then start an application and live without a desktop.
<Joit> i installed at the standard desktop, what comes with kubuntu at the first start, java and deinstalled it and anything was gone
<muntiKubu> Joit: I think you go to system settings -> workspace behavior _> workspace and then select desktop instead of netbook
<Joit> kbroulik:  well that is exactly what i DONT want
<qbit> sounds like you've screwed it up pretty good, if you want to start all over form scratch rename your .kde folder in home directory to soemthing like .kde-bak and log out and back in a again
<kbroulik> but you said you do NOT want the plasma desktop
<Joit> muntiKubu:  ok i ll look for that
<qbit> when kde sees no .kde directory you can start from scratch
<kbroulik> or try entering plasma-desktop into the krunner but I think this is not what you want
<qbit> and later when you get it going again you can change the desktop by right-clicking on the desktop and choosing  Desktop Settings at the bottom
<qbit> then change Layout
<qbit> you must unlock widgets before you can change this
<qbit> re-lock them when you're done
<Joit> qbit i got actaully nothing right now, all i can do is start some applications what i can remind and switch with alt-tab between them
<Joit> at the other hand i installed much as i can right now
<Joit> but it shows noting from it
<Joit> i remember as the 3d desktop came out it was only, to install it or not to install it to have it, but now its tied toether
<Joit> what is the command to get the system settings from the konsole pls
<qbit> systemsettings
<Joit> ty
<Peppermint`Schna> anyone have issue with a clean install of 11.10 where in packages are screwed up (A depends on B, but B is installed already) and various apps in terminal give errors like (bash: /usr/bin/appabc: no such file when it clearly IS there when checked)
<peace> Peppermint`Schna: mmm seems you have some weird repository
<peace> Peppermint`Schna: i have no issue.
<BluesKaj> Peppermint`Schna, dependency problems , if you have any ppas from the previous OS ,  comment them out in your /etc/apt/sources.list or remove them from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<new2net> how do I change my hostname correctly?  I did it with `sudo hostname newhostname` but it didn't work, some things are still recognizing my old hostname.
<Joit> i guess i start from scratch desktop is locked at workspace and i cant even change it
<Peppermint`Schna> Peace-: BluesKaj: its a 100% fresh install
<Peppermint`Schna> only thing i have is what comes with it.
<Joit> anyhow that sucks so big time, deinstalling one fking package and messing anything up
<Peace-> Peppermint`Schna: paste the error pelase
<Peace-> please
<Peppermint`Schna> Peace-: bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory ls -lha /usr/bin/wine -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9.5K 2011-09-15 21:49 /usr/bin/wine
<Peppermint`Schna> thats one of the magic file not there, but ls says it is, many do that, google earth, wine, etc
<Peace-> execute this :      type wine
<Peppermint`Schna> at ~/ for my normal user or in /usr/bin/ ?
<Peppermint`Schna> wine is hashed (/usr/bin/wine)
<Peppermint`Schna> what the biscuits does that mean?
<Peppermint`Schna> BRB
<visio> hello!
<mac4rfree> hi guys
<mac4rfree> which samba client is workin in Ubuntu 11.10
<mac4rfree> nybdy can help me?
<genii-around> mac4rfree: I generally just use   smb://servername  in dolphin
<Peace-> genii-around: you scared him ... nu nu nu bad boy genii-around :P
<genii-around> Peace-: Maybe it worked for him :)
<Peace-> :P genii-around
<ragnarok> Question: i installed an ubuntu 10.10 dvdrom and run apt-get update, upgrade, dist -upgrade. All done. I get a notification from package manager to update to ubuntu 11.04. i run it and it gets packages. WTF?
<OerHeks> ragnarok, current version is 11.10, so you might get more upgrades :-D
<ragnarok> OerHeks: but i run the appropriate commands
<ragnarok> dist upgrade is not enough?
<OerHeks> ragnarok, what did you intent to do ? 10.10 -> 11.10 ?
<OerHeks> cannot be done, you need to pass 11.04 first, AFAIK
<genii-around> ragnarok: To go from version 10.10 to 11.04 you would sudo do-release-upgrade. Then after 11.04 is completely updated, same thing again to go to 11.10
<genii-around> etc, etc
<ragnarok> OerHeks: upgrade to the latest thing
<ragnarok> genii-around: oh
<ragnarok> genii-around: then what dist-upgrade does?
<genii-around> ragnarok: dist-upgrade installs new kernels
<ragnarok> oh
<ragnarok> genii-around: ok so i run do-release-upgrade
<ragnarok> then do i run upgrade and dist-upgrade
<ragnarok> before running do-release-upgrade again?
<genii-around> ragnarok: Yes, exactly
<esmirlin> hi guys, is there any plasmoid to use as a simple applications menu, like the folder view one but just for app's?
<Peace-> esmirlin: the normal laucher doesn't fit?
<esmirlin> Peace-: i want to replace kickoff cause it's buggy with bespin style so i though about using folderview plasmoid showing all applications (i think it's possible by setting it to use the application folder but don't know where it is in kubuntu) like very simple and clean you know what i mean?
<Peace-> esmirlin: there is a qml plasmoid
<genii-around> Not sure if it fits your criteria exactly but there's the lancelot plasmoid
<Peace-> esmirlin: if you go on kde apps
<Peace-> you should found qml launcher
<esmirlin> genii-around: i used it but i want to be far away from main manu launchers... they're heavy and ugly
<esmirlin> Peace-: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-ylEqGH4CUt8/TjcPGIhsA6I/AAAAAAAAEEI/HLCKytElWa0/s1600/launcher.jpeg      ????
<Peace-> esmirlin: you want this?
<Peace-> there is
<esmirlin> it looks amazing, but what i proposed... is possible?
<Peace-> esmirlin: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Takeoff?content=144078
<esmirlin> is there any folder in kubuntu where i can found all apps? like this i could open the folderview and showing all apps, that could be really nice and clean and don't have to open a "whole screan" to launch
<esmirlin> actually i want to use icon tasks for launchers, and what i proposed for launching applications i don't use very often, then i can replace entierly kickoff
<esmirlin> Peace-:
<Peace-> esmirlin: https://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/08/03/os-x-launchpad-menu-on-kde4/
<esmirlin> ok ill try it, thanks guys!
<esmirlin> genii-around: by the way, didn't found the way to erase the tag in xbar from bespin hehe
<kierkkadon> what's the package name for Android SDK? I can't find it in my package manager
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<BarkingFish> Evening guys, have a bit of a problem here. I've just installed kdenlive, and an error which I saw some while ago, back in natty, appears to have resurfaced.  One of kdenlive's modules, the SDL module, is missing, and without it Kdenlive will not start.
<BarkingFish> actually it's MLT's SDL module which is missing
<BarkingFish> Anyone got any thoughts?
<qbit> BarkingFish: I just tried installing Kdenlive here and it seems to run fine for me
<BarkingFish> qbit: which kde version are you on?
<qbit> 4.7.3
<BarkingFish> yeah, I'm on stable, 4.6.2
<qbit> libmlt4 is showing dependency on libsdl1.2debian  >= 1.2.10-1
<BarkingFish> i'll check my system over and see if it's in there
<qbit> on mine I have libsdl1.2 debian version 1.2.14-6.1ubuntu4 and libsdl.debian-alsa version 1.2.14-6.1ubuntu4 as well
<BarkingFish> i've checked my system, i have the libsdl1.2- files, and kdenlive won't run
<qbit> have you run it from a konsole cli to see if it spews errors?
<BarkingFish> nope, not yet, i'll do that now
<qbit> sometimes you can get hints from the spew if you're lucky; other times it just adds to the confusion   :-)
<BarkingFish> spews nothing whatsoever
<qbit> also right afterwards take a look at .xsession-errors in your home directory
<BarkingFish> tells me the project and clip monitor connected, i get the ui, and it stops there
<qbit> I haven't actually tried to do anything with mine, I just installed and ran it a couple of times
<BarkingFish> !info libsdl1.2
<ubottu> Package libsdl1.2 does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !info libsdl1.2-debian oneiric
<ubottu> Package libsdl1.2-debian does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !info libsdl1.2-debian-all
<ubottu> Package libsdl1.2-debian-all does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> right, then why is it in apper as being available, and "manually installed" on my system when I try to get it again???
<qbit> alas, for that I have no clue....
<BarkingFish> maybe this is why :)
<BarkingFish> !info libsdl1.2debian-all oneiric
<ubottu> libsdl1.2debian-all (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer (with all available options). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.14-6.1ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 208 kB, installed size 556 kB
<BarkingFish> alas, one too many -'s
<phiscribe> if its from a PPA source, it might show under manual, are you using custom ppa's?  maybe they are introducting diffrent libraries
<BarkingFish> phiscribe: no, I'm using no PPA's whatsoever
<phiscribe> gremlins then....
<BarkingFish> I took all my custom stuff out when I had all the issues with KDE 4.7.3 being busted
<BarkingFish> I downgraded back to 4.6.2 and that's where I'm staying :)
<qbit> I just added the ppa for 4.7.3 this morning and gave it a try, haven't beat on it long/hard enough yet to know what's b0rked
<qbit> had to reboot twice before kwin didn't want to peg the cpu
<phiscribe> i had upgraded to 11.10 kicking and screaming, ive seriosly thought of going to ubuntu 5.something cause of stability
<qbit> mine seems to be doing fairly well, but it's a fresh virgin install and not an upgrade
<BarkingFish> qbit: on 4.7.3, plasma-desktop is having a multitude of random crashes when you do a considerable amount of different things
<BarkingFish> adding widgets for example, trying to add panels, closing the systemsettings GUI, trying to run k3b and closing it, or cancelling a burn...
<qbit> hasn't happened to me yet
<qbit> but I will be on the lookout
<BarkingFish> or any one of about another 50 or so situations that have bought a huge number of bugs into kde's bugzilla
<qbit> I image with Clonezilla before any major upgrade, so if I see stuff I don't want I'll just put the old 4.7.2 image back
<BarkingFish> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<BarkingFish> phiscribe: can you remember how I add a ppa to software sources please?
<BarkingFish> I have the ppa i need, but the line I put into the software sources / add dialog doesn't illuminate the OK button, so I assume it's wrong
<phiscribe> add-apt-repository ppa:nameofppa  along those lines
<nicolindalciucio> #ubuntu-it-chat
<phiscribe> italian
<BarkingFish> ah, i'm not doing it through command line, phiscribe - i'm adding it through the software sources dialog in apper
<phiscribe> usage is for most irc clients /j #channame
<BarkingFish> !it | nicolindalciucio
<ubottu> nicolindalciucio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BarkingFish> phiscribe: got it :)  you type ppa:<name of ppa here> and that's the correct version, same as you type on the CLI
<semitones> does Kate's find/replace function have a wildcard that can be used?
<semitones> like * stands for anything
<rork> semitones: kate supports regular expressions, you can use .+or . as wildcards (multiple / single characters respectively)
<semitones> thanks -- how do I tell it that .+ is a wildcard, and not the characters ?
<rork> semitones: extra options, set type to regexp
<semitones> ok, thanks!
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, is it difficult to install Fedora alongside Kubuntu?
<Peppermint`Schna> what could make kubuntu lose its apt mind? namely, installing an app it keeps says 83 removals, then, when i select something, it reisntalls those same ones, but then errors with 'package a wanted package b, but b was already installed'
<Riddell> Peppermint`Schna: if that's a request for help you should pastebin some logs
<Peppermint`Schna> Riddell: i would gladly do so, /var/log/aptitude however /doesnt have the errors/
<Peppermint`Schna> they only show up /in/ aptitude and go away as soon as I do anything with the terminal
<Peppermint`Schna> I can show you the aptitude log of what i did to so far fix the sistuation (basicly purge a boat load of package then reisntall them, but i can easily re-break the system)
<Peppermint`Schna> honestly, i guess right now im more worried about the 'hashed' issue (which, might be related to the package issue, but i do not know)
<Peppermint`Schna> and this i have logs for
<Peppermint`Schna> bash: /usr/bin/wine: No such file or directory ls -lha /usr/bin/wine -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 9.5K 2011-09-15 21:49 /usr/bin/wine
<Peppermint`Schna> type wine   wine is hashed (/usr/bin/wine)
<Peppermint`Schna> any ideas on that?
#kubuntu 2011-11-24
<phiscribe> ok, not a kubuntu or kde excatly topic, but i like the search and launch optin in kde, anybody know of a lighter wieght windows manager that is similar to that funciton for some of my slower boxes?
<photon> will Kubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop version also be supported for 5 years just as Ubuntu 12.04?
<szal> photon: desktop LTS versions are supported for 3 years
<photon> szal: not the case with Ubuntu 12.04. that's why I'm asking.
<szal> photon: yes, with Ubuntu too..  5 years is for the server
<photon> szal: again, not with 12.04.
<szal> photon: who told you that?
<photon> szal: Canonical did. http://www.canonical.com/content/ubuntu-1204-feature-extended-support-period-desktop-users
<szal> interesting
<photon> And since Canonical will force Unity down our throats with 12.04, and gnome-fallback will be dropped, I'm looking for an alternative that does not use Unity. So far Debian, Linux Mint, and Xubuntu/Kubuntu come to mind. I'm basically looking for a long term support/stable release I can use for years.
<phiscribe> centos
<Darkwing> photon: we have not decided yet. we are going to meet with the tech board soon. re: 5 or 3 year lts
<photon> Darkwing: I see. Well, it'd  be a huge plus, especially for people who want to move away from standard Ubuntu versions.
<phiscribe> unity seems 10feet tall
<phiscribe> ish
<Darkwing> photon. yes, we are putting together a proposal for the tech board. by we I mean the kubuntu council. when we figure it all out, ill make sure a note makes it to kubuntu.org and ill tweet about it.
<photon> that'd be awesome, thanks Darkwing.
<Darkwing> yup. I'm @dwonderly and ill note updates there too.
<Darkwing> anything else we can do while I'm lurking about? :)
<phiscribe> configure my asterisk server
<Darkwing> lol good luck. ;)
<phiscribe> darkwing ninja ducks are chicken
<Darkwing> heh. I want my old nick back. :(
<TheBuntu> sence with mbr can only have 4 primary partitions and having to make an extended partition for more then 4... And gpt can have more then 4 prrimary.... is there any other ups or downs
<Peppermint`Schna> TheBuntu: if you plan to dual boot or such, gpt can be a pita with windows
<TheBuntu> Peppermint`Schna: just going to run kubuntu for now... Then maybe later on a 2nd hdd.. win7... but use the bios boot menu to choose between drives
<TheBuntu> and i noticed in gparted thens other partition tables
<TheBuntu> there's... not then...lol
<Peppermint`Schna> TheBuntu: yea there are many different partitioning options, most are not useful to the average person
<TheBuntu> bsd is for bsd right... mac for mac...
<Peppermint`Schna> if you are realy looking for something else, id look at zfs
<TheBuntu> i thought that was a bsd file system
<Peppermint`Schna> nope
<TheBuntu> how do i get it.. i dont see it in gparted
<TheBuntu> unless its the 1 that says sun.. sence it made by sun
<Peppermint`Schna> its a fuse
<Peppermint`Schna> user space, it runs on top
<TheBuntu> ohh
<TheBuntu> so its not a partition table then
<TheBuntu> reading a wiki on the web...   In computing, ZFS is a combined file system and logical volume manager designed by Sun Microsystems.
<Peppermint`Schna> yea
<TheBuntu> ohh ok... so i use mbr or gpt.... then insted of ext4... use zfs
<Peppermint`Schna> yup
<TheBuntu> so its better then ext4
<Peppermint`Schna> much so, but mainly for multi disk systems
<Peppermint`Schna> it still has better backing up and recovery then ext4, but the performace for it is lower on single disk
<TheBuntu> so useing 1 500 gig hdd... zfs is going to preform slower then ext4
<Peppermint`Schna> give or take
<TheBuntu> what are you useing
<starn> can someone help me with my issues with ampache?? everything appears to be setup correctly but i go to http://localhost/ampache and it gives me a 404 error.. yet when i go to it without the /ampache it loads the page apache comes with saying it works.. so it has to be something with configurations or ampache..
<TheBuntu> what about btrfs
<Peppermint`Schna> no idea, no experiance with it
<athena_> Does any body know how to disable akonadi? I really do not know some significant meaning of it on kde.
<Peppermint`Schna> ok, this is confusing, why does PackageName conflict with PackageName [universe] ? where PackageName is ALL packages
<Peppermint`Schna> this might be the source of the WTH dependancy hell im in
<Peppermint`Schna> (and some packages are listed as multiverse instead of universe)
<Peppermint`Schna> and yes, my sources.list is default (just doubled checked that)
<kierkkadon> So how is Dwarf Fortress for Linux?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have the latest kmail from the ubuntu repos - that is kmail 2 and suddenly every email i try to send stays in the outbox and does not get sent out. Can anyone help?
<naftilos76> I am on Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.7.3
<HaPirate> Just installed Kubuntu desktop.  Lovin it.  Need help with screen res.  Anyone?
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have the latest kmail from the ubuntu repos - that is kmail 2 and suddenly every email i try to send stays in the outbox and does not get sent out. Can anyone help? I am on Kubuntu 11.10 with KDE 4.7.3.
<susundberg> I would suspect server settings / status at first ..
<susundberg> is the server working with those settings with another client or are you otherwise very certain that the options are correct?
<susundberg> If not so can you test the sending with another server -- for example google server -- if that also fails, then there is problem with the program or the usage of it
<skramer_> Using KMail2, I´m unable to read my e-mails. The preview just says that it is syncing folders although I´m having POP3 e-mail account... Any hints?
<LINKSWORD2> I've got an interesting question, and I'm not sure if it can be answered...
<LINKSWORD2> I've got a program called KShutdown installed on my system as a shutdown management timer. I set the timer's date and time and at that point, it tells the system to shutdown, restart, etc.
<LINKSWORD2> By default, it comes with a series of notices available: 2 hours, 1 hour, 30 minutes, 5 minutes and 1 minute. I want to find out if more notices can be added, and how, if possible.
<LINKSWORD2> My apologies if I appear to be "flooding" but I'd like any pertinent information possible.
<SuibaruX> Hey, how is the package with all the codec plugins called? (good bad ugly)
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have a problem with sound on an Intel HDA card. Playback works fine , however my mic does not work at all for some reason. pavucontrol finds the twin mic system but cannot record any input from it
<ragnarok> Hey. I go at system > additional drivers and i see 2 options for my gpu: 1) ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver 2) ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post release updates).
<ragnarok> what to get?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<vprints> hi
<jaime_> hola a tod@s
<tomy_> hello where to get help for qt embedded development on STmicroelectronics SPEAr processor
<tomy_> ?
<BluesKaj> tomy_, not here , look for a qt dev chat room
<BluesKaj> tomy_, ldo your own search please
<juren> I have a question about the Unity Interface.
<soee> yofel, may i ask you a question?
<szal> juren: KDE has nothing to do w/ Unity
<juren> I understand . . . I'm just trying to get some backgound and understand why Unity was developed.
<juren> That's ok, I will try this on another channel.
<szal> juren: #ubuntu-offtopic
<juren> bye for now
<mohammadetakie> hallo
<DemonWitch> is it a good idea to use 64bit square flash on ubuntu rather than the default package?
<mohammadetakie> i am arabic
<DemonWitch> '\\
<szal> !arabic | AleppoMohammad
<ubottu> AleppoMohammad: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<DemonWitch> ubuntu arabic
<DemonWitch> is for trolls
<AleppoMohammad> thanex
<DemonWitch> fuck you
<DemonWitch> fuck the prophet
<DemonWitch> fuck islam
<szal> DemonWitch: shut it now
<DemonWitch> now go ahead, have a good day
<DemonWitch> szal: dont interven troll
<szal> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<DemonWitch> cry more troll
<DemonWitch> rage moar
<szal> jussi: next door too
<jussi> szal: they left ;)
<szal> jussi: k :)
<juren>  #ubuntu-missouri
<juren> sorry
<soee> do you have the same issue when draging icon on desktop that transparency doesnt work anymore ?
 * szal doesn't drag icons onto the desktop
<BarkingFish> Hi guys, dunno if anyone's been through an update today, but I have a new kernel showing up in apper - 3.0.0.14.16 - just wondered if it's an official one, or from the proposed updates PPA i'm attached to?
<c_smith> its official, i got the same version yesterday and I don't have any PPAs that would give that.
<c_smith> I have very few PPAs added, the biggest ones being Playdeb and Getdeb
<BluesKaj> yup, getting ready for the transistion to 3,1, then 3.2 eventually on 12.04
<BarkingFish> ah, the only ppa I have is the kubuntu one, and i also have proposed updates switched in - i wasn't sure what it was :)
<ro0tcra5h> hi @ all
<elwood> hi all
<elwood> there is another  application i can use to manage bootup services instead of the desfault one ?
<BluesKaj> startup&shutdown in system settings , elwood
<elwood> yes but there is some stuff like eee-control that i can't manage from there
<BluesKaj> eee-control ?
<elwood> BluesKaj, an applet for eeepc, to manage some energetic stuff
<elwood> but also i want to stop the printer server and so
<rashxt> hi
<rashxt> I have no audio
<rashxt> after boot I got a window tells me that some audio card were removed
<rashxt> but this is not true , in fact I have audio card on my motherboard
<rashxt> now via phonon I see my audio card disabled and I can't enable
<BluesKaj> rashxt, do aplay -l , see what cars are listed
<BluesKaj> cards
<rashxt> BluesKaj: I see ALC660 card
<rashxt> HDA VIA VT82xx
<BluesKaj> ok, try this ,  lspci | grep -i audio
<rashxt> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A/VT8251 HDA Controller (rev 10)
<rashxt> BluesKaj: any idea?
<BluesKaj> rashxt, hang on , Im checking
<elwood> rashxt, open alsamixer in a terminal, look if somethigs is switched off and check the backend of phonon in system settings
<BluesKaj> rashxt, sudo modprobe snd_ice8251
<rashxt> FATAL: Module snd_ice8251 not found.
<BluesKaj> elwood, his card isn't showing as default
<BluesKaj> rashxt, sudo modprobe snd_ice8237A
<elwood> oh sorry
<rashxt> not found this too
<BluesKaj> rashxt, ok try this ..we need to know what modules is loaded , cat /proc/asound/modules
<rashxt> 0 snd_hda_intel
<BluesKaj> ok we have something there
<BluesKaj>  open this file as root and look for that module in the list , /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf . then if it is add this line, options snd_hda_intel index=0 ..also make sure are no other lines with that module listed, save the file
<BluesKaj> rashxt, ^
<BluesKaj>  this module , snd_hda_intel ..no 0 in front
<BluesKaj> this makes the module the default on your computer, rashxt , which it wasn't before ... you may need to run,  sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel afterwards , then reboot
<rashxt> ok trying.....
<soee> someone tried KDe 4.8 b1 already ?
<rashxt> here's my alsamodule conf: http://pastebin.com/aNFPZ6EB
<BluesKaj> rashxt, did you add , options snd_hda_intel index=0 ?
<BluesKaj> soee, it's abit soon , what's the rush anyway ?
<WinCamXP-Phone> hello, I installed the normal KDE package on ubuntu 11.10, and it boots fine, but after a minute or so the display stops updating correctly
<WinCamXP-Phone> In order to see the changes in a window, I have to minimize abd reopen it
<BluesKaj> WinCamXP-Phone, normal kde package being ?
<WinCamXP-Phone> i cant remember, either kde-default or kde-standard
<WinCamXP-Phone> its on the ubuntu repos
<BluesKaj> WinCamXP-Phone, install kubuntu-desktop
<WinCamXP-Phone> should i uninstall the one I used?
<BluesKaj> no
<WinCamXP-Phone> then should the pictures update correctly?
<BluesKaj> pictures?
<rashxt> BluesKaj: ty audio is back
<WinCamXP-Phone> because it installed all of the default kde programs and such
<BluesKaj> rashxt, good
<WinCamXP-Phone> I'm not at my computer, but windows stopped updating and I have to minimize and restore to see changes
<WinCamXP-Phone> which is almost unusable, especially on the K menu thing
<BluesKaj> WinCamXP-Phone, , windows ?
<WinCamXP-Phone> any program I have open
<BluesKaj> WinCamXP-Phone, just install kubuntu-desktop
<WinCamXP-Phone> what's different between that nd what I used?
<WinCamXP-Phone> is the one I used "unofficial" or something?
<BluesKaj> it will tie everything together for you ...when kubuntu is installed , which is ubuntu with KDE kubuntu-desktop is default
<WinCamXP-Phone> I keep Unity if I ever need it though, right?
<BluesKaj> if you wish , just choose your desktop environment in the menu when you login
<WinCamXP-Phone> so I do NOT uninstall the kde package I have?
<BluesKaj> no
<WinCamXP-Phone> will I have two KDE options at login then?
<BluesKaj> apt or the package manager will take care of any dupes for you
<BluesKaj> no
<WinCamXP-Phone> so all of the KDE apps already installed wont be installed again?
<BluesKaj> they will remain
<WinCamXP-Phone> when I get home I will do that
<WinCamXP-Phone> if I need any more help I will be back
<WinCamXP-Phone> thanks
<BluesKaj> ok, good luck
<sayakb> hi, something strange happened on my system. one of my systems was really out of date since about 2 months, so i fired it up and upgraded the packages. Then it prompted me for a dist upgrade, which i started, but it got interrupted. When i logged back in, plasma wont start, so i reconfigured all installed packages. now it says i'm on 11.10 (used lsb_release), and it also says no new updates. is there any way to check what actually happened?
<genii-around> sayakb: Might be something in /var/log/dpkg.log or /var/log/apt/history.log
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<mithrop> hi here
<mithrop> I juste have a little question. To launch kdesu, I now have to enter "$(kde4-config --path libexec)kdesu", there is a way to just enter "kdesu" ?
<freemen> Hello room
<genii-around> mithrop: Probably make symbolic link in /usr/bin to it's location in /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu-distrib/
 * genii-around slides freemen a coffee
<mithrop> oh ok :D thank you very well :D
<genii-around> mithrop: kdesudo is recommended usually
<freemen> thank you genii
<BarkingFish> how do I search for which package provides what?  I need the plasma widget library for the systemtray widget
<genii-around> BarkingFish: I usually use the web interface at packages.ubuntu.com
<BarkingFish> i know there's a way you can do it from the command line, can't remember it though
<rork> !find libplasma-widget
<ubottu> Package/file libplasma-widget does not exist in oneiric
<BarkingFish> !info plasma-widgets-workspace oneiric
<ubottu> plasma-widgets-workspace (source: kde-workspace): plasma widgets and containments for the KDE Plasma Workspace. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 448 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<BarkingFish> !rdepends plasma-widgets-workspace
<Draggin> Good evening. I'm assuming since you guys use Kubuntu, someone in here might know a thing or two about Okular. Where can I find the annotations, etc. that Okular saves for documents? It's obviously not stored in the PDF itself, but I'd like to copy a particular file's annotations etc. over to a new computer that I'm using now - where do I look?
<Draggin> Nevermind - just found the info in the FAQ :)
<Draggin> Thanks ;)
<Draggin> Out
<photon> Can I install Firefox and Thunderbird in Kubuntu if I don't want to use the standard web/email clients?
<bazhang> of course
#kubuntu 2011-11-25
<amstan> i'm highly dissapointed of the new kubuntu
<amstan> there are so many bugs
<amstan> most irksome right now is that everything gtk is black and unusable
<amstan> anybody have a fix for that?
<bazhang> amstan, tried a different theme? what exact bug are you talking about bug link please
<amstan> even ksnapshot has this issue, that's weird
<bazhang> got a bug link?
<amstan> i didn't submit a bug, i can barely use my computer
<amstan> bazhang: http://i.imgur.com/gXipb.png
<bazhang> amstan, and what about with the other themes? or only that one
<amstan> bazhang: seems to be the same
<amstan> i'll try restarting the DE
<amstan> well.. now it's fine, but plasma-desktop has a nasty bug where it stays on top of all my windows
<amstan> i have to kill it to use it
<amstan> this is fustrating, i'm just going to delete all my kde configs and start over
<ro0tcra5h> guten morgen @ all
<ro0tcra5h> hab mal ne frage........
<oli_> fix for the blackscreen at kbuntu installation. edit grub with 'e' then add nomodeset after the kernel prompt, then boot with ctrl-x the configuration
<johnt> Anyone here knows how to get OpenGL Desktop Effects working on 11.10 release of Kubuntu using NVidia display drivers?
<johnt> The previous release worked fine!
<johnt> 250+ ppl online and not a single person to answer! Some comunity this is!
<Auvajs> can you help me? how to set up krusader to automatically open mp3 files in audacious?
<Auvajs> hi anyway
<WinCamXP> I need help with kubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 11.10 installation
<WinCamXP> After some time working in the KDE environment, the windows on the screen stop updating correctly.
<WinCamXP> What I mean is, changes in the display image on the window don't show up until the program is minimized and reopened
<WinCamXP> which is completely unusable, and it is like this for all applications
<WinCamXP> anybody know what's wrong? is it a driver issue? I was using the nvidia accelerated version 173
<WinCamXP> I'm installing the 173-updates version now
<WinCamXP> anybody know what the problem is?
<WinCamXP> Unity works fine, it's just KDE
<WinCamXP> hello?
<WinCamXP> is anybody there? I really need help
<ubuntu> Hmm, good luck to you, I am a TOTAL newbie, so I cannot offer real help, but I am here because I have display problems with Ubuntu 11.10 (never before), and Kubuntu 11.10 seems much better.
<ubuntu> I sometimes get good responses at Launchpad.
<WinCamXP> what kind of display issues?
<ubuntu> The screen dims with inactivity and does not return to brightness.
<WinCamXP> hmm, maybe it's your graphics driver?
<WinCamXP> well, I'm gonna restart since I just installed a new graphics driver
<WinCamXP> let's see if this one works any better
<ubuntu> Good luck to you. I think my root cause might be here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661656 Like I said of no help to you.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 661656 in power "after screen dims (idle / screensaver), cannot rebrighten it" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<renosis> I just installed kubuntu yesterday, and I am copying all my backed up data (from old computer) and I see I can pause the copy job, however, I need to restart, will I be able to resume it if I restart?
 * szal doesn't think so
<renosis> darn.... I suppose I can just copy it all again and just not overwrite everything that is already copied
<renosis> szal, thanks, gonna go try it
<wxf> 1
<wxf> 2
<wxf> 3
<wxf> 4
<wxf> 5
<wxf> 6
<wxf> 6
<Bsims> Ok I got kde 4.6.5 with the the lts version of ubuntu upgrade
<nuxil> is kde3 still availeble for buntu 11.10 ? i really hate kde4. and gnome is even worse.
<bazhang> nuxil, there is a PPA iirc
<nuxil> PPA ?
<Bsims> nuxil: look up trinity
<cortex_sk> nuxil: http://trinitydesktop.org/installation.php
<Bsims> its a fork of kde 3.0
<nuxil> ok
<Bsims> that said newest kde is pretty sweet
<Bsims> finaly on a par with the 3.x series
<nuxil> kde4 it waay too pimped imo. i dont like it at all.
<Bsims> I turn off most of the eyecandy
<Bsims> nuxil: truth be told I am talking to ya through a urxvt virtual terminal running gnu screen and irssi
<nuxil> ^^
<Bsims> heh I am happy with wmaker
<Bsims> love how it handles icons
<Bsims> love automagic till I got to fix it
 * Bsims started with linux when xfree was still around
<Bsims> it did what I wanted it to, because it didn't even try to guess at it
 * Bsims sighs get off my lawn
 * Bsims mutters up hill bothways in the snow
<orp> hi there ?
<orp> i have install kubuntu-full on top of ubuntu basic instalation but i don't have bootsplash
<orp> what is the bootsplash software to kubuntu ?
<phiscribe> i think you mean kdm
<orp> no that is ok
<orp> is the grafic boot i whant to cover all the leters when it boot s
<orp> I found thank you
<Daskreech> orp: Plymoth?
<bastiaan_> ...
<googol> hi
<john___> Bonjour, désolé de déranger mais comment fait on pour changer de serveur IRC avec Quassel IRC s'il vous plait ? Je débute et je galère pas mal
<john___> Bonjour, désolé de déranger mais comment fait on pour changer de serveur IRC avec Quassel IRC s'il vous plait ? Je débute et je galère pas mal
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> I have created a bug on Kubuntu-website ,about it being not updated. you might help in bringing it to notice . here https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/893997
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893997 in Kubuntu Website "The Kubuntu sites is archaic(both in content and design), an updation is must. " [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<h31> Hi all. it is possible to try kde 4.8 in kubuntu 11.10?
<BluesKaj> h31,  is there a ppa ?
<h31> BluesKaj: I found only 4.7 in kubuntu-ppa.
<BluesKaj> is there any documentation that 4.8 is available, because I haven't seen any ?
<BluesKaj> I'm on 12.04 and the default is still 4.7.3
<h31> BluesKaj: http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.8-beta1.php
<LuizAngioletti> KDM login problem. I have network authentication with LDAP, but I can't connect with the local user (user name: localuser), which is not remotetly authenticated or home-mounted.
<LuizAngioletti> pastebin of kdm's log: http://pastebin.com/zfzQ0Ddz
<LuizAngioletti> oddly enough, the same error shows when I login (successfully) with the remotly authenticated user.
<LuizAngioletti>  can anyone help
<LuizAngioletti> ?
<yagami> hi
<peace> hi
<BluesKaj> LuizAngioletti, are you saying the login page isn't opening so you're logging in via the tty prompt ?
<LuizAngioletti> BluesKaj: No. The login screen shows up, I try to login, it shows a blank and turns back to the kdm login screen
<LuizAngioletti> sometimes even hanging the machine.
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: kde version ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P
<BluesKaj> hey Peace-
<LuizAngioletti> Even if I'm using the KDM only to login in GNOME?
<LuizAngioletti> (we have both here...)
<BluesKaj> LuizAngioletti, are you getting a dbus error ?
<LuizAngioletti> that's what in the pastebin
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: pastebin link?
<LuizAngioletti> pastebin of kdm's log: http://pastebin.com/zfzQ0Ddz
<BluesKaj> ibus error ...forgot what i did to fix it
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: nvidia?
<LuizAngioletti> lspci says Intel compatible
<LuizAngioletti> peace: lspci says Intel compatible
<LuizAngioletti> sorry
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: lspci says Intel Corporation 82G33/G31
<Peace-> mm
<LuizAngioletti> r u thinking it might be driver related?
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> it's a bug
<LuizAngioletti> If so... then why the remote logged users can use the PC as nothing would be wrong?
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: known bug?
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> i guess there is a solution
<Peace-> but i magooglin right now
<LuizAngioletti> do you have some resource I can check?
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<Peace-> google this
<LuizAngioletti> ok
<BluesKaj> LuizAngioletti, there seems to be a solution with installing kdebase-workspace-bin on one of the forums here : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1462745.html
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: mmm you have ppa?
<LuizAngioletti> what is that?
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: What is that?
<Peace-> what kind of kde you have?
<Peace-> kde 4.7 ?
<Peace-> 4.7.3 ?
<LuizAngioletti> How do I find out?
<Peace-> run a kde software
<Peace-> go on help menu
<Peace-> version
<LuizAngioletti> KDE 4.4.5
<Peace-> mm quite old
<LuizAngioletti> Ubuntu 10.4.3 LTS
<Peace-> ah
<LuizAngioletti> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<LuizAngioletti> actually, Kubuntu. =)
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: btw you login via kdm and then you get back to kdm?
<Peace-> right?
<LuizAngioletti> right
<reservado> Hi
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: when you have choose another desktop enviroment ?
<Peace-> choosen
<reservado> i have problems to setup wireless connection, any one can help??
<Peace-> reservado: ask don't ask to ask
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: If I startx at the CLI, I get a working session with the default (last used) Window Manager, which in this case is GNOME
<reservado> Then ... i just installed kubuntu 11.10 in a laptop, but can not connect to wireless
<Peace-> reservado: open a konsole
<Peace-> reservado: type : iwconfig
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: (for that localuser, of course)
<Peace-> !paste | reservado
<ubottu> reservado: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<reservado> filled all fields on applet and on interfaces file, but can not connect
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: so basically it doesn't work only for kde?
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: no. It doesn't work for any WM... Remember that if I start it via startx from the CLI, the system doesn't need authentication... so I don't go through KDM
<LuizAngioletti> (or I think so... =)
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: using gdm ? the problem is ther?
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: i'd have to check. Just a sec
<BluesKaj> LuizAngioletti, did you try installing kdebase-workspace-bin?
<LuizAngioletti> BluesKaj: checking the packages...
<LuizAngioletti> BluesKaj: installed.
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: please check with gdm
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: I'm trying to startx at another tty with the command: "startx -- :1" so I can try to log in with GDM
<Peace-> so i can understand if it's a problem of your distro or only of kde installation
<LuizAngioletti> But when I log out, the session closes.
<LuizAngioletti> is there a way to make it more "permanent"? So I can use the same startx session to re-login?
<Peace-> do a normal login please
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: ok, then I'll be right back. =)
<reservado> ok pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/749434/
<Peace-> reservado: ok do the same with this command line
<Peace-> reservado: sudo iwlist wlan0  scan
<reservado> ok
<reservado> 11 cells (want every data or just mine)?
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: Ok. Here's what I did:
<Peace-> reservado: all
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: I changed the "default-display-manager" to gdm. Logged in as some remote user, it went OK, logged in with the localuser, it also went OK.
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: so it's a problem of kde installation
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: changed back to kdm. Logged with the localuser... same problem. Logged with the remote user (the one I'm logged in as now), OK
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: What do you suggest?
<Peace-> you could reinstall all kde software
<LuizAngioletti> via apt-get?
<Peace-> but i don't thing it will help
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: is there a meta-package?
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: before with kde it worked normally ?
<LuizAngioletti> yes.
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> sudo adduser kdetest
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: it worked normally until i rigged the system for remote LDAP login
<Peace-> sudo adduser kdetest admin
<Peace-> sudo adduser kdetest audio
<Peace-> sudo adduser kdetest video
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: is all that for me?
<BluesKaj> LuizAngioletti, if you installed kde packages on the gnome repos , you also need to install kubuntu-desktop
<LuizAngioletti> BluesKaj: thx. =)
<LuizAngioletti> BluesKaj: do you think it will help?
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: yes
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: you need to create a new user for testing
<Peace-> then you add that user to every normal grups
<LuizAngioletti> ok
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: done. =)
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: for groups in  adm disk dialout fax voice cdrom floppy tape audio video plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare ; do sudo adduser kdetest $groups ; done
<Peace-> this should add your new user to every groups
<BluesKaj> LuizAngioletti, it should tie all your kde packages to the kubuntu desktop environment
<Peace-> if you have done ...
<Peace-> you should exit and test using the newuser if you have your prolbem or not
<LuizAngioletti> Peace
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: I'll do that. =)
<LuizAngioletti> brb
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: apparently it is an user problem...
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: I logged in OK with the newly created local user (kdetest)
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: should I remove some ."config" folder from the localuser user?
<LuizAngioletti> =P
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: mv $HOME/.kde $HOME/.kdeold
<LuizAngioletti> that one was the first one I removed. =P
<LuizAngioletti> after the problem show'd up
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti:  wait
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: =P
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: ok.
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: I thought about .cache...
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: but I'd have log out for testing.
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: so.. I'm waiting. =P
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: try to rename .dbus
<Peace-> in your home
<LuizAngioletti> ok
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: brb
<reservado> look at http://imagebin.org/185610 - http://imagebin.org/185611 - http://imagebin.org/185612 - http://imagebin.org/185613 - http://imagebin.org/185614 - http://imagebin.org/185615
<Peace-> reservado: ahahahaha you have done pictures hahahaha
<Peace-> omg man
<reservado> sure try to write but i'm tired right now
<BluesKaj> reservado, it's mostly unreadable
<Peace-> reservado: you don't need to write
<Peace-> reservado: btw ... you card works!
<reservado> yeah
<Peace-> reservado: kde version ?
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: no effect.
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: I'll keep trying to rename related folders and see what I get.
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: ok one of them it's the issue
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: it could be even be a hidden "file" on your home
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: i would create a new user ...
<Peace-> and stop
<reservado> KDE 4.7.1
<Peace->  reservado: sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<Peace-> reservado: btw look before this http://blip.tv/PeaceForlinux/postare-uno-screenshot-velocemente-con-kde4-4894119
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: The user is standard issue at the computer place. =) I'd be disrespecting the agreement. I'll work around. =)
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: thx for the help, at least we narrowed the problem down.
<Peace-> yw
<reservado> can not find wicd-kde
<Peace-> reservado: lsb_release -a
<reservado> http://paste.ubuntu.com/749473/
<Peace-> reservado: wicd-kde is present on oneric
<Peace-> so is not possible you can't install
<reservado> will look at conf wait
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: What's the file .dmrc for? (He was the sucker... =P)
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: I accidentally disconnected..
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: If you answered, could you repeat?
<BluesKaj> reservado, look for wicd in your package manager , it should be there
<LuizAngioletti> Another issue: I log in with via WM (regardless of which, GNOME/KDE...). Sometimes (mostly the first time I do it after bootup) I switch to the VT and my session on the VM closes automatically. Do any of you have an idea about why that happens?
<Peace-> reservado: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/25/plasma-desktopyY1384.png
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: o wtf what are vt vm
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: Virtual Terminal (CTRL+ALT+Fn), and VM was a mispell. =P I meant WM
<LuizAngioletti> Have to go. I'm late for a meeting. F*K!
<LuizAngioletti> Thx guys for the help, I'll be back sometime tomorrow.
<Peace-> LuizAngioletti: looks like you have badly installed your distro
<LuizAngioletti> have a nice weekend.
<LuizAngioletti> Peace-: have to go, thx though;
<BluesKaj> Peace-, these switchovers from gnome to kde aren't clean and simple , the kde factoid in the #ubuntu chat doesn't include kubuntu-desktop , which i think is a serious oversight
<BluesKaj> ahh, they fixed the factoid , it does include kubuntu-desktop
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mmh?
<Peace-> factoid?
 * Peace- is a little guy :P
<toumbo> Hi people!!I need help!!I want a pop up(or something like this) notification for quassel every time someone say something!how should I do?
<BluesKaj> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<Peace-> toumbo: i use konversation and i guess it can do that
<Peace-> toumbo: maybe it coudl be done even on quassel
<toumbo> Peace If for example you say my name,only then I see the pop up
<toumbo> I want to know If I can do this every time someone speaks
<toumbo> posts a comment here
<Peace-> mm i guess yes
<Peace-> you must check the configuration of your irc client
<toumbo> with what player can I listen music inside chrome?
<toumbo> http://live24.gr/radio/bestradio
<BluesKaj> toumbo, you should hear it if you have your audio setup for music on your pc and if you have libflashplayer.so installed in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<BluesKaj> chrome looks for the flash plugin in that file
<orated> Even in KDE 4.7.2 with Ksysguard (System monitor) is still not able to log the data to file - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=223094
<ubottu> KDE bug 223094 in general "sensor log does not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<orated> Can anyone guide me to fix it?
<BluesKaj> toumbo, type this in the chrome addressbar to make sure you have the the right plugins enabled, chrome://plugins/
<BluesKaj> orated, have you checked launchpad?
<orated> no
<toumbo> BluesKaj no,I dont have plugins used to have in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> orated, usually for bugs like that launchpad might have a fix
<orated> BluesKaj: There are only three bugs related to sensors but none related to logging as far as I can see here. BTW I found this - http://lists-archives.org/kde/13436-sensorlogger-in-ksysguard-now-is-writing-on-disk-file.html - but not completely sure how to use what he did
<BluesKaj> toumbo, install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<toumbo> :O I forgot to think that package
<BluesKaj> orated, is this bug causing a problem or are you just concerned that it's an error?
<Crell> Hi all.  I have an 11.04 system I want to upgrade to 11.10.  I told it to stop bugging me about upgrading a few weeks ago, though.  How do I now tell it to go ahead and upgrade?  I don't see an option for it in KPackageKit.
<BarkingFish> Crell: the best option now is to do this in a terminal.  Press CTRL+ALT+F1, login to the terminal and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BarkingFish> that should o it for you
<BarkingFish> Crell: the best option now is to do this in a terminal.  Press CTRL+ALT+F1, login to the terminal and type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BarkingFish> that should do it for you
<Crell> The GUI option doesn't come back  Blargh.
<Crell> Is doing it from a separate vterm necessary, or can I do it from a GUI terminal?
<BarkingFish> i tried to do it from konsole, and it didn't work so well. I found it better to do from the vterm, but you're welcome to try from konsole :)
<Crell> I've had enough bumpy upgrades in the past.  I'll do it the safe way if I can. :-)
<BarkingFish> it's not possible to upgrade through kpackagekit anyhow, there were numerous bugs filed over it
<Crell> Oh.  Good thing I waited, then.
<Crell> OK, off to break stuff.  Thanks.
<BarkingFish> kpackagekit disappears in 11.10
<BluesKaj> Crell, just open a konsole /terminal and type , sudo do-release-upgrade , however if you have any ppas in /etc/apt/sources.list.d remove them as root
<Crell> I don't believe I have any PPAs.
<BarkingFish> it's replaces with a program called apper, Crell - same prog, slightly different layout
<BarkingFish> *replaced
<Crell> BluesKaj: What's the difference between that and aptitude dist-upgrade?
<Crell> BarkingFish: Ah, Linux...
<BluesKaj> Crell, none really as long as your version of aptitude is up to date
<Crell> OK, cool.
<Crell> Thanks folks.
<BluesKaj> reservado, don't dist-upgrade works as an OS upgrade anymore anyway
<orated> BluesKaj: Its a bug. Its causing problem. I'm concerned why its causing error
<BarkingFish> i'll be back in a moment, kdm is being silly :)
<BluesKaj> oops reservado sorry wrong guy ...KB is acting up again
<BluesKaj> too late for Crell's correction ...but he'll probly be back with "doesn't work"
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do
<reservado> wicd-kde is on universe repo, so i can not install it from cd
<Crell> I'm back.
<Crell> OK, so trying to run dist-upgrade, or do-release-upgrade, Apt tells me that there's nothing to upgrade.  Yet I am quite sure I'm on 11.04, not 11.10.
<Crell> Is there something else I have to do first?
<BluesKaj> Crell, lsb_release -a
<Crell> 11.04 natty
<genii-around> Crell: Make sure /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  contains Prompt=normal     and not something like Prompt=lts or Prompt=never
<BluesKaj> always do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade first then, do-release-upgrade
<Crell> It's prompt normal.
<Crell> BluesKaj: Yep, did that.  No change.
<genii-around> Crell: Do you have some packages pinned?
<Crell> I don't believe so.
<Crell> This is a fairly mundane 11.04 install from around September.
<Crell> I've not done anything fancy with it.
<genii-around> Crell: Is there a file ( not directory ) of /etc/apt/preferences  ..? If so then pastebin contents
<Crell> It doesn't help that my connection seems unstable today, either...
<genii-around> ( if some package is being held at a certain version it will prevent dist-upgrade or do-release-upgrade )
<Crell> Should I just update my sources.list file to say oneric instead of natty and then let it roll?  Or would that break stuff?
<genii-around> Breakage will follow if you do that
<Crell> Lovely.
<Crell> How do I check for pinned apps?
<phiscribe> Crell read the release notes for 11.10, there are some gotcha's outlined
<phiscribe> for upgrades that is
<genii-around> Crell: I think i just went into this. If you have pinned apps, it's the /etc/apt/preferences file which says in it what app and so on
<Crell> genii-around: My connection crapped out, so I may not have seen it.
<Crell> genii-around: /etc/apt/preferences.d is empty.
<genii-around> Ah, I see now you did disconnect/reconnect
<genii-around> Crell: /etc/apt/preferences FILE. So if it doesn't exist yet, you don't have any pinned packages.
<Crell> OK, I guess I have nothing pinned then.
<genii-around> Did you reboot yet since you ran the do-release-upgrade ?
<Crell> No.
<genii-around> If you ran dist-upgrade and it put a new kernel, do-release-upgrade will not run yet until you boot into the new kernel first
<Crell> dist-upgrade didn't say I had any new packages at all.  Certainly not a new kernel.
<Crell> I can try rebooting anyway, though.
 * Crell goes to go all Windows on his computer...
<Crell> Aaaand rebootdidn't fix it.
<BluesKaj> Crell, try sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<genii-around> BluesKaj: That would try to put him at the dev release of 12.04
 * Crell does not want that. :-)
<SMJ> so... what would be a good music player?
<Crell> Although when I run that, it does a complete re-update of natty sources, and now is doing an update of oneric sources.
 * Crell hopes it doesn't try to update anything else.
<BluesKaj> not if he didn't get a full upgrade in the first place on 11.04 ...that's what I'm thinking
<genii-around> Crell: So lets recap. The process is normally like:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.  Then it by then usually has your current version as up to date as it will be.  then: sudo do-release-upgrade      will normally work to push your current distribution to the next one in line.
<BluesKaj> it won't , your install was never complete
<orated> BluesKaj: Can you suggest something based on http://lists-archives.org/kde/13436-sensorlogger-in-ksysguard-now-is-writing-on-disk-file.html ?
<BluesKaj> orated, pls explain what you can't do instead of listing errors
<Crell> OK, so when I ran do-release-upgrade -d, it rescanned lots of natty sources, then oneric, and now is asking me if I want to upgrade after all.
<orated> BluesKaj: As I said. Its not logging... Same thing what the bug id said and even the link above ^
<genii-around> Crell: Do you have some non-standard repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list file, or some PPAs listed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory which are for natty only or something?
<Crell> The only one I can think of would have been chrome. It said it disabled a repo.
<Crell> s/chrome/google chrome/
<Crell> I think that was put in there by a package anyway, not by me.
<BluesKaj> Crell, right your first install wasn't a complete natty install , now you can do-release-upgrade if you haven't already
<Crell> How could it not have been?
<Crell> It was a fresh natty install from CD.
<BluesKaj> Crell, you still have to run udates and upgrades after the cd install , to catch the new upgrades to the existing packages
<Crell> I've been doing that weekly for months.
 * Crell has been using Debian/Ubuntu since 2003 or so.
<BluesKaj> ok, then that's weird
<Crell> Quite. :-)
<BluesKaj> maybe a 10.10 repos was holding things back
<Crell> Well, it seems like it should be safe to just continue with the update that do-release-update -d wants to do, right?
<Crell> Shouldn't have been a 10.10.  Natty was a fresh install.
<BluesKaj> including /home
<BluesKaj> ?
<Crell> Yes.
<Crell> It was running SuSE before that.  I decided to wipe and start over.
<Crell> So shall I continue, or is there something else I should check first for safety?
<BluesKaj> Crell, well as long as it just installs oneiric packages , but it's worriesome that the -d is needed to upgrade to oneiric
<Crell> Let me try saying no, then run it again without the -d and see what happens.
<BluesKaj> Crell, I'm running 12.04 quite successfully btw, if that's any consolation :)
<Crell> Hm.  No, it didn't like that.
<Crell> BluesKaj: Yeahno.  I tried 11.10 in September when I was told that it was totally stable and ready in RC state.  It took me about an hour to realize that I didn't want to touch it yet. ;-)
<Crell> OK, without the -d it still doesn't think there's anything to upgrade.
<Crell> (This is why I'm doing this over a long weekend!)
<BluesKaj> Crell, try the -d , and if it asks to install 12.04 Precise , just N
<Crell> It doesn't specify a version, but all of the package sources it scanned were either natty or oneric.
<Crell> So I guess i'll go for it.
<Crell> Worse case scenario, I've got 2 days in which to wipe and reinstall. :-)
<BluesKaj> Crell, actually 12.04 is more stable for me so far than 11.0 was
<genii-around> If it has mixed repositories between natty and oneiric right now, thats not a good thing
<Crell> genii-around: No, my sources.list was all natty.
<Crell> do-release-update -d ran througha bunch of natty packages (presumably to see where I was), and then oneric (to see what I needed, I guess), and then suggested stuff to update.  Which is, I presume, what it's supposed to do.
<Crell> So far all it's downloading is oneric packages.
<BluesKaj> yup
<genii-around> Crell: What about any PPAs? They would be listed in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/    directory
<Crell> Hm.  OK, there were some in there.
<Crell> Oh bah, apt additions are now in a .d directory too aren't they...
<Crell> No wonder I couldn't find them.
<Crell> Yeah, I've got one for xhprof, one for chrome, and one for something Java.
 * BluesKaj thinks he mentioned that ppa file earlier
<BluesKaj> sigh
<Crell> I was used to them being in the sources.list file directly.  It didn't occur to me to look for a .d.
<Crell> So is that going to break stuff, or will the fact that do-release-update disabled them (or so it said) be OK?
<BluesKaj> just remove the ppas , then do-release-upgrade
<Crell> Remove by commenting out the contents of those files?
<BluesKaj> it's a folder containing text files with the ppa urls in them
<Crell> Yes.
<Crell> Delete the directory?  Rename it so it doesn't get noticed?
<BluesKaj> remove the text files
<Crell> Aren't I going to need them again later?
<BluesKaj> or cut and paste them to a /home user folder
<Crell> OK, copied.
<BluesKaj> those pppa repos have to be upgraded to oneiric anyway
<BluesKaj> no cut noit copy
<Crell> Copied and deleted the orignal.
<BluesKaj> ok
 * Crell is working on command line.
<Crell> Trying again.
<Crell> Hm.
<Crell> It still says no new release found.
<BluesKaj> proibly need to update before doing the release upgrade
<Crell> Nope.
<Crell> Restored my sources.list file, aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && do-release-upgrade => no new release available
<reservado> i dont'n have internet connection, so there are some way to configure wlan from command line ????(can't download wicd-kde)
<BluesKaj> Crell, try apt-get instead of aptitude
<Crell> Same thing.
<BluesKaj>  -d ?
<reservado> ??
<BluesKaj> reservado, iwconfig
<reservado> tnx will try
<Torch> reservado: plus wpa-supplicant. google for a tutorial
<RoadsterGT> How to install proprietary graphics driver?
<Crell> BluesKaj: With -d, same as before except this time it isn't saying it disabled 3rd party sources.
<Crell> BluesKaj: Should I go ahead with it now?
<BluesKaj> Crell, that's normal
<Crell> OK.
<BluesKaj> Crell, it's your call :)
 * Crell crosses his fingers and hits Y, then goes to read stuff on his tablet instead.
<RoadsterGT> <RoadsterGT> hey
<RoadsterGT> <RoadsterGT> i opened kmix and i made it hide the bad that shows me settings, file etc
<RoadsterGT> <RoadsterGT> how can i make it come back?
<Torch> RoadsterGT: please do not post questions to several channels at once
<RoadsterGT> ok
<Darkwing> Crell, you still about?
<BluesKaj> Darkwing, got an idea about his upgrade ?
<Darkwing> I know him... I was driving when he messaged me lol
<Darkwing> need to backread
<BluesKaj> IC , he wants ti upfrade to 11.10 from 11.04 but do-release-upgrade outputs no new OSs aavialble
<Crell> Oh hai.
<Crell> I have the oneric packages downloading in another vterm as we speak.
<Darkwing> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OneiricUpgrades/Kubuntu.  if you have any questions
<Crell> Yeah, already there.
<Crell> Doesn't tell me anything useful.
<Darkwing> I love quassel-core and quasseldroid :D
<Crell> The GUI option doesn't show up.
<Darkwing> BAH...  GUI
<Crell> :-)
<Crell> BluesKaj: I'm the one to blame for Darkwing getting involved in open source in the first place. :-)  He and I go way back.
<BluesKaj> Crell, cool :)
<mithrop> hi here
<Darkwing> oh damn... I need to finish this proposal for kubuntu getting the 5 year LTS
<Crell> Well get on that. :-)
<Darkwing> yeah... at my dads for Thanksgiving
<Crell> Details, details...
<Darkwing> so I have to steal away
<BluesKaj> i don't trust guis for important stuff like OS upgrades ...adds "noise" to connection between me and the repos
<mithrop> I have a little question. I was looking for /etc/X11/xorg.conf on my fresh install, but I found nothing. Somewhere, I read this file is not needed anymore. So, where are the config ? ^^ how to know what driver is running my KDE on ?
<Crell> BluesKaj: Normally I'd agree, but that's where all of the documentation claims you should be working this way.
<reservado> solved (configured wireless) thank you very much
<BluesKaj> mithrop, lspci | grep VGA , then you need to lok for the driver , usually in kmenu >settings> additional drivers/recommended
<reservado> bye
<BluesKaj> mithrop, sorry  kmenu >system> additional drivers/recommended
<mithrop> BluesKaj: there is no command line or file containing this information ? The "Additional drivers" windows tells me there is no special driver loaded...
<BluesKaj> mithrop, look in the kmenu
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA , in the command line , mithrop
<mithrop> Yes, I looked into it, found the "Additional drivers". This windows show three drivers. Only one is loaded : for my wifi card ! The lspci | grep VGA give me the model of my card, not the driver. Isn't it ?
<BluesKaj> mithrop, the card model can clue us into finding the right driver for it
<mithrop> BluesKaj: ok. But I just want to know what driver is actually used ;)
<Darkwing> lsmod will list the kernel modules loaded. you can find the video drivers from there
<Darkwing> mithrop ^^^
<BluesKaj> yeah I was going to suggest whih make then lsmod it
<Darkwing> if you want more info on the driver lsmod drivername
<CaptainKnots> does anyone here run kubuntu 11.10 on a netbook?
<Darkwing> yes
<mithrop> Oh ok. It's seems to be "radeon". So, there is no more a file like /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<CaptainKnots> I'm debating between kubuntu 11.10 with the lowfat settings or xubuntu 11.10 for my hp mini
<Darkwing> no. undeveloped
<Darkwing> oops
<Darkwing> udev
<Darkwing> low-fat is awesome
<CaptainKnots> Darkwing: what's the difference?
<Darkwing> between?
<CaptainKnots> low-fat and normal
<CaptainKnots> I'm running kubuntu on my desktop right now
<mithrop> Darkwing: ok. So I can config the used driver only with a graphic way ?
<Darkwing> lowfat turns off things and sets the settings to optimize lower settings... ill have to find the list.
<BluesKaj> mithrop, what is your graphics ..more info is needed , radeon isn't enough info
<Darkwing> mithrop give me a sec to find it.
<mithrop> Darkwing: Ok thank you.
<Darkwing> on my Droid... need to flip my lappy on.
 * BluesKaj relaxes and backs off
<mithrop> BluesKaj: I don't understand your question... I have a Radeon Mobility HD 4200 card. I ask how to know what driver is enabled on my system... so I can't tell you any information...
<BluesKaj> mithrop, that's info we need to find the correct driver "Radeon Mobility HD 4200"
<szal> should be supported by the fglrx driver
<mithrop> BluesKaj: ?? If I reffer to the old configuration way, there is a way to know what is the driver use in this moment in my system not the driver that SHOULD BE use ;)
<Darkwing> Okay, on laptop now.
<Darkwing> mithrop: have you checked the kinfocenter?
<CaptainKnots> Darkwing: where can I find the low-fat list?
<BluesKaj> mithrop, install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<mithrop> Darkwing: Here I can see the information about the driver used :) Again, do you know the file where this configuration is writted ? Just to tell why I want to know it. It's just in case I made a mistake, I want to be able to came back in the old configuration only with a tty ;)
<Darkwing> CaptainKnots: turn off desktop effects by default, changes the default window decoration style and tweaks some style-related settings, disables the auto-loading of various KDE modules such as bluedevil, the printer applet,  and some nepomuk bits. It also reduces the number of Krunner plugins that are enabled by default as well.
<Darkwing> mithrop: ahhh...
<mithrop> BluesKaj: ... so you don't really understand my problem :(
<Darkwing> mithrop: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man7/udev.7.html
<Darkwing> It's not a straight answer per-se but, it will point you in the right direction.
<BluesKaj> xorg.conf doesn't show which drivers is being used  , mithrop
<mithrop> ah. A lot of time I change the value of a "Driver" property to change the used driver in the past. Last week, on a Sabayon system ;) I try to understand the way Ubuntu work :)
<Darkwing> We switched to udev
<mithrop> great :) I'll take a look on your man pages ;)
<BluesKaj> you can create an xorg.conf file if you must , sudo Xorg -configure
<Darkwing> mithrop: I know it's not the direct answer you are looking for but... I think you'll get further there.
<genii-around> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to  pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://goo.gl/UQyq0  ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://goo.gl/3pThV NVidia ( nvidia driver  )specific: http://goo.gl/iprqH man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<mithrop> Thanks you genii-around. I'm just trying to understand how the system know the driver to use ^^
<Darkwing> bbiab
<BluesKaj> mithrop, it doesn't at first install , it usually checks the hardware and installs a lower level generic driver that will run most graphics cards of that manufacturer without desktop effects, 3d or DR. Once at he desktop for the first time then you try to install the recommended driver for your particular card , like I described previously
<genii-around> mithrop: Usually it tries to auto-decide what open-source driver to use by what a hardware probe comes back with. If you install proprietary like nvidia or fglrx then you need to tell it in xorg.conf
<genii-around> ( to use that one and not the system default )
<mithrop> BluesKaj & genii-around : oh ok. so for now, the system try to detect the best driver at each boot ? Great :D
<genii-around> The best open-source driver, yes.
<mithrop> ok :) And so, in the "Additional drivers", the system give two proprietary drivers : one "normal" and one other "updates after the Ubuntu launch"
<mithrop> how to know the best one ? A little test ? :)
<BluesKaj> genii-around, I see a whole bunch of ati stuff installed on my pc yet both onboard and pci graphics are nvidia ..what gives ?
<BluesKaj> ati graphics stuff that is
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Is it stuff like xserver-xorg-video-ati  ? If so it's stuff got installed with main xorg
<BluesKaj> mithrop, is ine of the drivers "recommended" ?
<BluesKaj> genii-around, yeah , that's it , it wants to take all of X with it if i remove it :(
<genii-around> BluesKaj: Yeah it's all part of the main xserver-xorg install.
<BluesKaj> ok , so I'll just leave it then
<mithrop> BluesKaj: no one is marked has "Recommended"
<BluesKaj> mithrop, is either one marked as "installed" ?
<mithrop> I don't think so. Just writted "not activated"...
<BluesKaj> mithrop, are both not activated ?
<mithrop> yes :/ But in "Muon", I can see the package "xserver-xorg-video-radeon" is installed...
 * Crell twiddles his thumbs as his computer is replaced out from under him...
<BluesKaj> mithrop, yes that's a standard xorg install on all ubuntu systems , eben mine anbd i don't ahve any ati
<BluesKaj> even
<mithrop> ah ok. I will try the "normal" one :)
<BluesKaj> mithrop, ok
<BluesKaj> Crell, what's happening ?
<Crell> It's installing packages.
<BluesKaj> oneiric I hope
<Crell> I think? :-)
<Guest95513> how do I check for the latyest distro upgrade via konsole in ubuntu?
<Guest95513> kubuntu*
<genii-around> Guest95513: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest95513> genii-around: ty :)
<genii-around> Guest95513: This will not jump your current version of Kubuntu to the next version yet, but it will bring your current version to the latest kernel available for it and upgrade any packages which there are updates for. It is the preparation needed for a distribution jump.
<Guest95513> oh..
<Guest95513> how do I upgrade to the latest?
<Guest95513> Kubuntu 10.10
<DarthFrog> Guest95513: What are you running now?
<Guest95513> DarthFrog: Kubuntu 10.10 x86_64
<genii-around> Guest95513: You will need to do the commands I described above, then: sudo do-release-upgrade  to go from 10.10 to 11.04. Then repeat the entire process to go from 11.04 to 11.10
<DarthFrog> Then you are already running the latest & greatest.
<DarthFrog> Oh, 10.10.  Not 11.10.  My bad.
<Guest95513> DarthFrog: :P Greatest maybe, but not latest
<Guest95513> genii-around: I cant go str8 from 10.10 to 11.10?
<DarthFrog> Guest95513:  do the dist-upgrade as genii-around told you.  Then  "sudo do-release-upgrade".
<genii-around> Guest95513: Thats correct. If you are on LTS versions, you can go to next LTS version, but you aren't on 10.04 and 12.04 isn't out yet anyhow
<Guest95513> ah
<Guest95513> Cool
<DarthFrog> Guest95513:  that should take you to 11.04.  Then rinse, lather and repeat. :-)
<Guest95513> :P
<Crell> yay, upgrade complete.  Restarting.
<Crell> Wish me luck!
<Crell> Am I here?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> tty ?
<Crell> No, GUI came up no problem.
<BluesKaj> good
 * Crell kicks the tires.
<Crell> Yay, flash works again.  I think that's a yay, anyway...
<Crell> Hm, although I can't seem to unfullscreen Firefox now.
<Crell> There we go.
<Darkwing> working Crell?
<Crell> seems to be.
<Darkwing> whoot.
<genii-around> Crell: So far, so good :)
<Crell> KMail seems to be having a few issues.  As always...
<Crell> Fatal error on startup, "Failed to fetch the resource collection."
<Crell> Whatever that means.
<Darkwing> yes... kmail has more issues this time around.
 * Crell sighs.
<Darkwing> we are working on it. :/
<Crell> I want to use Kmail, I really do.
<Crell> But I've been using TBird for the past 3 years because it, well, works.
<Darkwing> yup. I know that feeling
<Darkwing> I've been using mutt for about 8 months now
<Crell> Wow, akonadi is still trying to index mail in the background and hosing performance.
<genii-around> Yes, i hates it
#kubuntu 2011-11-26
<_Tauro34_> holaaa
<_Tauro34_> alguien espanol ?
<bazhang> !es | _Tauro34_
<ubottu> _Tauro34_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Eggplant> lets see if we can get to the bottoms of this package issue
<Eggplant> http://imgur.com/cK93j
<Eggplant> screen shot of aptitude and its double package listing
<Eggplant> this laptop was a 100% clean install with 11.10
<ScottyK> hello, how do I format an external 160 GB drive in Kubuntu?
<franta> ScottyK: to what filesystem?
<ScottyK> to something that both win7 and kubuntu can read
<franta> so probably ntfs (if you don't want to be limited by maximum filesize of 4GB)
<ScottyK> Franta - ntfs will work!
<franta> so probably something like # sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdxy
<genii-around> You might want to partition it first
<franta> he's asking only about formating :)
<genii-around> True, strictly speaking
<ScottyK> would there be any advantages to partitioning it? I'm planning on dumping my MP3 collection to it
<franta> ScottyK: first you have to have some patition(s) and then you can format them
<genii-around> If it's currently from the factory with no filesystem or so on, you'll probably want to make at least one big partition that is the entire disk
<ScottyK> I've used it before, and curently has ntfs on it. just want to wipe it so it's fresh, instead of deleting 80Gb to the trash, then deleting it
<genii-around> Also, you append the partition number to devname you are formatting: sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdd1       for example
<genii-around> If it already is setup, then the method described already
<genii-around> Do you know what device name it is?
<franta> thats why I wrote sdxy :)
<ScottyK> comes up at /dev/sdb1
<ScottyK> was planning on buying a new 500GB drive this weekend, but saw how much prices have shot up, and decided to hold off
<franta> ScottyK: ...floods ... :-/
<franta> so it will be mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1
<franta> but you need to run it with sudo
<genii-around> ScottyK: So the: sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1  is what you want. If you need a label on it then put -L volume-name in between there
<ScottyK> yeah, read about that. drive I was looking at went from $59 to $169, I can wait for those prices!
<ScottyK> genii - example would be sudo mkfs.ntfs -L EXTERNAL /dev/sdb1?
<genii-around> Yup
<ScottyK> can I do -L on the drive already in the computer, so Dolphin won't display it as "102.7 GiB Hard Drive"?
<genii-around> ScottyK: When formatting a drive with mkfs.ntfs, yes. There are other ways to change what file managers, etc say the drive name is though
<ScottyK> oops, yeah I didn't want to format the notebook drive, just change the volume name
<Eggplant> ScottyK: yea hdd's have been going up due to some flooding
<genii-around> ScottyK: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive for how to change volume names on common filesystems
<genii-around> ( without necessarily having to format them.... )
<ScottyK> genii - thanks! external drive format in progress, and off to read up on changing volume names!!
<genii-around> Well, time to head out. Have fun!
<szal> if you had gone for gparted from the start, that'd have been a no-brainer..  volume labels created w/ gparted show even when connecting via USB
<natman> hello, is there anyway to shrink the window labels in the taskbar to display no text, just the program icon - like windows 7
<ribeiro> Boa noite galera
 * debrisrat herkese selamlar hayırlı geceler
<szal> !tr | debrisrat
<ubottu> debrisrat: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<debrisrat> szal:  af edersiniz  yeni kurulum ubuntu oldugundan otomatik olarak girmişim :s
<szal> *sigh*
<szal> some people just don't get pointers..
<Eggplant> well programming in C is hard ....
<szal> lol
<debrisrat> szal:  sorry for everythings  i did new installation my ubuntu 11.10  this channel option was default i can't see join this channel ok ?
<szal> debrisrat: I don't blame you for not knowing that #ubuntu-tr exists, that's what the bot pointer is for..  but you could've noticed by yourself that this channel is English by reading the topic ;)
<debrisrat> ok szal  thanks you !! see you again !
<debrisrat> :)
<Eggplant> anyone able to help with what seams to be a package issue (i thi s a package list issue, but not sure)
<wayne> I'm looking to install adobe flash for kubuntu where would I find this, the site doesn't seem to provide the right file.
<wayne> on firefox
<Sniggels> Is there any way to mount a NFS share and be able to write within Dolphin AND Eclipse with my username ?
<Sniggels> the nfs share is rw and no_root_squash
<littlegirl> Hey there, I use Lucid Lynx and haven't been offered any updates in quite some time, so I suspect I've accidentally removed the widget that notifies me of them. I just looked and can't find it. Does anyone know its name?
<littlegirl> Anybody?
<aamir> hi
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> how can i activate kate with code completion.. eg. for python.. if i write a command like switch, and kate does complete the function/statement?
<poyntz> hi all
<poyntz> is it possible to install oneiric without overriding grub?
<poyntz> my problem is: I have win7 and ubuntu installed - dual-boot, but when I upgraded kubuntu to oneiric, it stuffed up
<poyntz> ... my kubuntu
<poyntz> so I could install off live CD, but then, if it overrides the current grub, I'd then have to reinstall windows 7?
<poyntz> or no?
<anuvrat> I am using 10.10 as of now will firing sudo apt-get upgrade get me to kubuntu 11.10?
<franta> anuvrat: no, I think you'll have to upgrade to 11.04 first and then to 11.10 ... I would do it with KPackagekit...
<anuvrat> franta: and is it safe to upgrade ? I mean things don't break on upgrading do they? had read some reviews in past which preferred fresh install to upgrades
<franta> anuvrat: that depends on your hardware and other things ...
<franta> I didn't have too many problems
<Martt> hi everybody
<Cenbe> My minicli (alt-F2) is expanded to the entire width of the screen and won't resize even if I move it away from the edge. How can I resize it smaller?
<Timewarper>  I installed the nvidia driver and now all compositing effects are disabled
<Timewarper> i want to blacklist nouveau cause i use nvidia. The best way to do that is to add a nouveau.modeset=0 kernel option at grub or use my_blacklist file?
<franta> Timewarper:  what about installing nvidia proprietary drivers from repository? That will do everything that's necessary...
<Timewarper> franta, tried it
<Timewarper> i still need to blacklist nouveau
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> I loke to know if kubuntu 64 bit is as good as kubuntu 325 bit
<phoenix_firebrd> I loke to know if kubuntu 64 bit is as good as kubuntu 32 bit
<phoenix_firebrd> *like
<pofic> :)
<pofic> yra Lietuviu
<pofic> ??
<rork> !en | pofic
<ubottu> pofic: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rork> pofic: Can you share which language you want help in so we can find the appropriate channel?
<themike101> join #ubuntu
<TImewarper> how can i disable nvidia splash screen?
<tshreejan> hello
<tshreejan> hello
<rork> Hi tshreejan
<themike101> hi people, i did somthing dum, i had partitiioned my external into 3 and i had an image on the first partition (size :4gb) i put it there using 'dd', and the other two had an ntfs and ext4 filesystems, i attempted to delete the first 4 gb filesytem with start up disk creator, but it lost the connection to the external and now the entire external seems to be empty, wiped clean completely, is there a way to recover the data on the other two partitions?
<TImewarper> Any idea how can i change the clock from 12h to 24h?
<TImewarper> Any idea how can i change the clock from 12h to 24h?
<rork> TImewarper: it's somewhere in System Settings > Locale
<perry_> ciao ragazzi
<perry_> e ragazze
<luca> Hi! I'm trying to install a dhcp server but I'm having difficulties. How do I start/stop the service?
<larsivi> hi, I now have two laptops at kubuntu 11.10, and both have the same wireless issue - they don't look up the wireless key from kwallet, and neither asks me if I wish to store it there (again)
<larsivi> using the plasma network manager interface
<Peace-> larsivi: try with a new user
<Peace-> fresh installation ?
<Peace-> no ppa?
<Peace-> weird repository ? strange kde version ?
<Peace-> larsivi: btw you have disable kwallet? http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/26/plasma-desktopSy1340.jpg
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<larsivi> Peace-: the wallet works in other apps fwiw
<larsivi> I may try the new user approach
<lorena__> ciao
<lorena__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Inadaptado> Afternoon
<Inadaptado> Does anybody know a workaround to help Kwallet asking for my password every single time I open the browser?
<Inadaptado> I'm taking that as no
<guest32-093e-> does anyone know a usb wireless adapter that will work out of the box with ubuntu that you can get at wal-mart or staples?
<Snooffy> Hi fellows, got a little sound problem.... Had a SB audigy 4 in the tower but it did not work properly with kubuntu, mainly 5.1 sound.. so i decided to take it out and use a onboard intel 5.1 card which works, however I'm getting no sound whatsoever in a polish adobeair app "iplalite" i guess i need to specify the "new" sound card for adobeair but have no idea how... anybody can help?
<Peace-> adobe?
<Peace-> Snooffy: alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> that is what i know
<Peace-> and maybe in the settings of the program
<Snooffy> Peace-: the program has no setting :(
<Snooffy> what -V all? maximases all channels?
<Peace-> no it actually shows every channel on your audio card
<Peace-> so you can edit enable and disable it
<Peace-> make sure you navigate completly the channels with right arrow
<Peace-> to enable disable  type M
<guest32-093e-> deos anyone know of a usb wireless adapter that will work out of the box that has wpa/wpa2 personal capabilities?
<guest32-093e-> does*
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: there is a database
<guest32-093e-> i normaly use windows
<guest32-093e-> i rarly use linux
<guest32-093e-> sooo..
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Snooffy> Peace-:  i think i got it now :D
<guest32-093e-> well not dont understand much on that page
<guest32-093e-> well i dont understand much on that page*
<Snooffy> I;ve created a week ago when strugling with my SB audigy file .asoundrc to configure all the channels, deleted it and it start to work again.. i hope my 5.1 in other apps will work as well,,#
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: ok keep using windows
<guest32-093e-> peace doent the linux community suppose to be understanding and open minded?
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: yes
<Peace-> i have given you a link
<Peace-> if you can't undestand ... well it's your problem
<Peace-> there is a list of supported card
<Peace-> if you can't undestand i dunno.
<guest32-093e-> do i have 5 hours to lookup all that information when i work 6 days a week?
<guest32-093e-> no
<Peace-> ok
<guest32-093e-> i know linux is not for the average joe
<guest32-093e-> peace if you dont know off the top of your head thats fine
<guest32-093e-> i know you have a live also
<guest32-093e-> life*
<guest32-093e-> everything ive read points to using xp drivers
<Peace-> i have my own atheros that works out of the box
<guest32-093e-> atheros is a driver right?
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: no it'a  brend
<guest32-093e-> brand?
<Peace-> *brand
<guest32-093e-> all what i see at wal-mart and staples are linksys, belkin, and netgear
<guest32-093e-> i want atleast a 300mps
<Peace->  linux = read manual or buy a dell supported computer with ubuntu preinstalled
<guest32-093e-> i have a old computer runing xubuntu on it
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: i can't buy for you a wifi
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> you have to read and buy what it's fine
<guest32-093e-> im planning on buying one myself
<guest32-093e-> will a Belkin N300 Micro Wireless USB Adapter without having to use xp drivers?
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: plugin on kubuntu , run konsole , type lsusb
<Peace-> then search the id on the database
<guest32-093e-> peace every time i read someone aboout linux the information typically comes for fourm and alot of the data contradicts
<guest32-093e-> how do you find the id?
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: plugin on kubuntu , run konsole , type lsusb
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: plugin on kubuntu , run konsole , type lsusb
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: plugin on kubuntu , run konsole , type lsusb
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_alles.php?
<Peace-> green works
<Peace-> red doesn't
<guest32-093e-> i dont have a usb wrieless yet
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> guest32-093e-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Peace-> or you read
<Peace-> or you don't do anything
<Peace-> bye
<HrJohanzen> Trying out kubuntu for the first time and must say im kinda struggeling
<hyper_ch> howdy, is the Kubuntu Team working on getting 4.7.4 portet to oneiric in a PPA?
<HrJohanzen> kinda want compiz to run on it
<guest32-093e-> i dont think peace understand if he asked me for help building a barret 801 and i told him to look for information online about it
<Peace-> hyper_ch: kde 4.7.3 is the last
<HrJohanzen> any suggestions?
<nah_> got few questions... where is xorg.conf in kubuntu 11.10?
<guest32-093e-> peace would probably not get the job done
<Peace-> HrJohanzen: you don't need compiz
<hyper_ch> Peace-: the plasma bar crash is fixed in 4.7.4... I had like 20 plasma crashes yesterday :(
<Peace-> hyper_ch: ? how did you installed kde ?
<HrJohanzen> Why?
<Peace-> hyper_ch: i have kde 4.7.3 and it works fine here
<hyper_ch> Peace-: the kubuntu team ppa
<Peace-> HrJohanzen: kde has his own effect
<Peace-> HrJohanzen: systemsettings ==> desktop effect
<HrJohanzen> i see
<hyper_ch> Peace-: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272495
<ubottu> KDE bug 272495 in general "Crash in TaskManager::TaskItem::task" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Peace-> hyper_ch: untill kde 4.7.4 is not released it will not come
<Peace-> on ppa
<Peace-> so...
<Peace-> hyper_ch: try creating a new user
<hyper_ch> hmmm.... in the bug report they state it's fixed for 4.7.4
<nah_> and how to change resolution in kubuntu 11.10 without changing screen size?
<HrJohanzen> Peace-: Thanks
<Peace->  nah_ systemsettings
<Peace-> nah_: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/26/plasma-desktopRJ9353.jpg
<Peace-> hyper_ch: you could install kde-neon
<nah_> Peace: every time i change resolution from 1680xsomething_i_forgot it change also my screen size- screen edge is not on edge of my lcd matrix
<Peace-> hyper_ch: it's a kde version that is build very often
<hyper_ch> (or compile from git directly)
<hyper_ch> Peace-: I'll just wait
<Peace-> hyper_ch: there isa ppa for kde...
<Peace-> you can choose at kdm to run kde normal or kde-neon
<Peace-> hyper_ch: as you wish
<hyper_ch> Peace-: shouldn't be too long for 4.7.4 then if they mark in bug reports that it is fixed there
<Peace-> hyper_ch: kde 4.7.4 wil be released on december
<Peace-> as every months
<Peace-> hyper_ch: anyway you could try this ppa , if then you get problem i am not responsable
<hyper_ch> every months there a subversion released?
<Peace-> every months there is a bug fix
<hyper_ch> I didn't notice :)
<Peace-> so kde 4.7.3 november kde 4.7.4 december
<Peace-> and so on..
<Peace-> every year instead there is a major release...
<hyper_ch> didn't know that :)
<Peace-> so kde 4.7 ==> kde 4.8
<Peace-> hyper_ch:  like rooot  :>     add-apt-repository ppa:neon/ppa
<hyper_ch> no thx for neon
<Peace-> ok
<hyper_ch> thx for the info
<hyper_ch> so, back to my diaspora server :)
<Peace-> hyper_ch: are you from diaspora?
<hyper_ch> no, I just run a pod :)
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> ok bye  i have to go
<hyper_ch> cya
<Jayjader> hello everybody!
<nah_> how to change screen resolution without changing the screen size?
<Eruaran> Does anybody know how to fix the panel clock so that it shows 12 hour time and not 24 hour time?
<Eruaran> I have installed Kubuntu 11.10 on several systems now and the same issue appears on every system.
<Eruaran> Changing the clock settings in local/date and time *does not* make any difference - if you remove the digital clock plasmoid and put it back or restart  - it continues to show 24 hour time no matter what.
<EagleScreen> I dont know Eruaran
<nah_> where is file that manage screen config in kubuntu 11.10?
<nah_> it should be xorg.conf in /etc/X11 but there is nothing like this there so what file have screen config?
<EagleScreen> nah_: that file disappeared some releases ago, at least in open drivers
<EagleScreen> nah_: but you can create it yourself
<nah_> ok, don't realy need this, i just need to change screen resolution, but it fails every time
<nah_> changing resolution changes also screen size
<EagleScreen> nah_: what graphics card do you have?
<nah_> gma 950
<EagleScreen> intel?
<nah_> yes
<Timewarper> I try to get adobe flash 11 (apt for ubuntu) but it doesnt work and i get an error. http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ (Firefox doesn't know how to open this address, because the protocol (apt) isn't associated with any program.)
<EagleScreen> Timewarper: using kubuntu? what version?
<Timewarper> 10.10
<EagleScreen> nah_: there is only one kind of drivers for it: free drivers, in package xserver-xorg-video-intel
<EagleScreen> Timewarper: check if you have available a package called "apturl-kde"
<Timewarper> EagleScreen, i have installed that
<Timewarper> already
<Timewarper> firefox still doesnt know what program to use
<nah_> EagleScreen: drivers are instaled by default, every desktop effect turned on by default is working smoothly without slide show, and from what i know intel card are suported out of the box
<Timewarper> EagleScreen, so how do i use apturl
<EagleScreen> Timewarper: apturl should prove firefox the info to handle apt:// protocol, but in you kubuntu version this may be used by another browser: Konqueror? Rekonq? Arora?
<Timewarper> EagleScreen, so i will try with konqueror
<Timewarper> and see
<EagleScreen> Timewarper: try with the default browser which was pre-installed in kubuntu
<Timewarper> konqueror
<Timewarper> EagleScreen, also a funny thing
<Timewarper> i got every time when i log in
<Timewarper> kmix popping on the screen
<Timewarper> whats with that?
<EagleScreen> I dont know, stranger
<EagleScreen> did apturl work in Konqueror?
<anathema_> hi guys
<anathema_> It have just stopped working my sound in kubuntu 11.10
<anathema_> all the settings I think that are ok
<anathema_> and in windows (dualboot) the sound works
<Girly-Girl> Ah another sound problem
<anathema_> :S
<anathema_> who else has the same prob?
<Girly-Girl> e
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: I just cam so I don't know the problem
<Girly-Girl> came
<anathema_> it just stopped working :S
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: But many users on the channles reported problems
<anathema_> so weird
<anathema_> hmmm
<anathema_> I didnt updated something
<anathema_> in alsamixer all are up except : S/PDIF
<anathema_> that can't be increased
<anathema_> anyone who can help me?
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: try "sudo apt-get purge pulseaudio alsa-base" then reboot and "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio alsa-base"
<anathema_> ok trying now thanks
<EagleScreen> anathema_: the only idea i have is that you could test with another backend for phonon. do first the Girly-Girl tip
<anathema_> ok but the weird is that suddendly stopped
<anathema_> :P
<anathema_> rebootng
<anathema_> Girly-Girl, no luck
<criolit> una folla
<anathema_> Girly-Girl, In the phonon settings previously (that worked) I didnt had any pulseaudio settings
<anathema_> now I have
<anathema_> Pulse Audio Server
<anathema_> before was something for soundblaster audio
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: Install pavucontrol and run it
<anathema_> I have 2 cards one onboard and one ext sound blaster. kubuntu by default
<anathema_> detected the ext and was gr8. OK installing and runing now Girly-Girl
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: Also recheck alsamixer to make sure nothing is mute
<anathema_> only s/pdif is down
<anathema_> pavucontrol shows a window
<anathema_> that all ok
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: Just check that settings are right there
<anathema_> the window is corrupted
<anathema_> the design of the window and the buttons :S
<anathema_> of pavucontrol
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: Its gtk
<anathema_> Girly-Girl, ok the settings seems to be ok. Not muted
<anathema_> but not sound :S
<anathema_> is there a way to revert to setup defaults
<anathema_> I want to remove pulseaudio
<anathema_> and to revert back to defaults
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: Does the test button in KDE System settings Multimedia give a not working notification?
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: Normally pulseaudio is inclided by default unless you removed it
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: You can to "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio" and reboot
<anathema_> Test cannot presse
<anathema_> be pressed. It's "hidden"
<anathema_> Sorry selected Pulseaudio server and pressed Test and no sound
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: Did you ever get a notification saying "sound device removed should KDE forget about it"
<anathema_> Only in startup
<anathema_> when I removed and before installed again
<anathema_> weird
<anathema_> In hardware: There is no Sound CARD1!!!!
<anathema_> (Audio Hardware Setup) in Phonon Settings
<Girly-Girl> exactly what was the last appilcation install or removal done?
<anathema_> Nothing
<anathema_> In this week nothing
<anathema_> I just checked history
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: What output does this give "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<anathema_>  0 [CA0106         ]: CA0106 - CA0106
<anathema_>                       Audigy SE [SB0570] at 0x9000 irq 19
<anathema_> This is my ext card that worked
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: try "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav"
<anathema_> no sound :S
<anathema_> How to show up the window about kde forget
<anathema_> I think that I chosed NOT to forget
<anathema_> Also in lspci: 02:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster
<Girly-Girl> anathema_:Hmm I think you should have chosen forget
<anathema_> If I reboot
<anathema_> it will show up?
<spartan779> Hallo people
<anathema_> Hmm or is there a way to change this option?
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: If you remove alsa-base and pulseaudio then reboot it should
<anathema_> ok
<anathema_> aand to choose
<anathema_> Not to forget
<anathema_> And after that?
<anathema_> Is there any other option that I must do after the "Not to forget"?
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: Try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<anathema_> it will be a conflict with GNOME alsa mixer?
<anathema_> because I use kde
<Girly-Girl> anathema_: You can do the same with kmix
<anathema_> ok trying now after the reboot
<anathema_> i still have the sound prob
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm trying to find information about ssh-agent so that I don't have to keep retyping my key passcode every time it starts a connection.  Everything I find googling, though, is basically just "well use ssh-agent", which is not helpful.
<Ripp__> I have a bunch of windows which somehow are hidden and unavailable to me.
<Crell> Any hints on how to enable that fully?  As in, not just for a single sub-shell, but system wide and in the GUI (so that Dolphin doesn't ask me for a passcode 3 times every time I open a folder...)
<Ripp__> I know they exist because when i restart, the restart freezes and shows me them breifly before it quits.
<Ripp__> How the heck do I get them back?
<Ripp__> alt+tab doesnt work..
<Crell> Ripp__: are the on another desktop, maybe?
<Ripp__> I checked both desktop 1 and 2
<Ripp__> unless there are others that I'm not aware of
<Crell> It's configurable how many there are, but if you have the desktop selector plasmoid it should show all of them.
<Crell> What windows are they?
<Ripp__> Okular
<Ripp__> dolphin
<Ripp__> Another instance of chrome, it appears
<Crell> You could try force killing them on the command line, perhaps.
<Ripp__> man so wierd
<Ripp__> well somehow i was able to switch using google's taskbar manager
<Ripp__> i don't get it lol
<Crell> Oddsfish.
<Crell> Know anything about ssh-agent? :-)
<Ripp__> brb
<frank> hi guys, how can i change the symbols on the bottom right (like clock) ?
<frank> know anybody how can i search and find "all" without Search and Launch ?
<Timewarper> hey
<Timewarper> can someone tell me how to fix apturl in firefox?
<Timewarper> when i try to open an apt link in firefox i get an error.
<pchp> Hola
<red_> Hello there
<holgerson> #anonymous
<BluesKaj> !apturl | Timewarper
<red_> I had 11.10 but I went back to Lynx because the package system on Oneiric wouldn't let me have VLC and znes at the same time.. plus I couldn't get snes9x, which is available on lynx
<BluesKaj> > AptUrl is a simple graphical application that takes an URL (which follows the apt-protocol) as a command line option, parses it and carries out the operations that the URL describes (that is, it asks the user if he wants the indicated packages to be installed and if the answer is positive does so for him).
<BluesKaj> Timewarper, ^
<red_> what is that?
<Timewarper> BluesKaj, i really cant use apturl with firefox in kubuntu
<Timewarper> i get error that firefox cant handle apt
<anathema_> Is there anyone who has sound problems too?
<BluesKaj> Timewarper, don't think it's meant for a browser from the description it's commandline
<Timewarper> BluesKaj, can you tell me how to get flash 11 for ubuntu from here?
<Timewarper> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<BluesKaj> red_ is bsnes what yiu're looking for ?
<Timewarper> i am trying this 3 hours now
<Timewarper> BluesKaj, any idea how to get that apt from their website?
<Timewarper> it needs to use apturl and i cant configure it
<Timewarper> i follow a guide didnt work
<BluesKaj>  Timewarper , download the player , it will be in your /home/user/Downloads file , open the file and copy the libflashplayer.so file and paste it to  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ with root permissions
<Timewarper> BluesKaj, i did something along those lines
<BluesKaj> well it gas to exaqct
<Timewarper> took the tar unpacked it , and copied the .so file
<BluesKaj> has
<Timewarper> at various locations the guide said
<Timewarper> in the end firefox didnt recognize i have flash plugin
<Timewarper> and asked me to download it
<BluesKaj> well, follow the instructions I just gave you ...sometimes a reboot is required , and make sure FF is closed before you try again
<Timewarper> ok
<anathema_> Anyone who can help me with a sound prob?
<EagleScreen> hi anathema_still with no sound?
<EagleScreen> can't play in Systemsettings -> Multimedia with test option?
<anathema_> EagleScreen, can't play
<anathema_> Tried to remove .pulse but no luck. I booted from live cd and the sound worked great!!!It's weird
<anathema_> I saw the settings in Phonon and I have the same... It seems muted but I have checked all the levels
<anathema_> I am searching for a way to reset to default settings
<anathema_> EagleScreen, any idea?
<EagleScreen> yes
<anathema_> Im so confused :S
<anathema_> EagleScreen, what idea?
<BluesKaj> anathema_, where did you check your volume levels?
<anathema_> BladeFreak, alsamixer + kmix
<BluesKaj> what does aplay -l output ?
<anathema_> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<anathema_> card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 0: ca0106 [CA0106]
<anathema_>   Subdevices: 0/1
<anathema_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<anathema_> card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 1: ca0106 [CA0106]
<anathema_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<anathema_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<anathema_> card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 2: ca0106 [CA0106]
<anathema_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<anathema_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<anathema_> card 0: CA0106 [CA0106], device 3: ca0106 [CA0106]
<anathema_>   Subdevices: 1/1
<anathema_>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<anathema_> sorry for flood
<anathema_> BluesKaj, in live cd the sound works
<Tm_T> anathema_: pastebin (;
<anathema_> Now I changed gstreamer to vlc backend
<anathema_> but no sound
<anathema_> Ok
<anathema_> BluesKaj, it's ok the output?
<BluesKaj> yes, anathema_ , I think your default soundcard is not default , run cat /proc/asound/cards
<anathema_>  0 [CA0106         ]: CA0106 - CA0106
<anathema_>                       Audigy SE [SB0570] at 0x9000 irq 19
<anathema_> but why in aplay-l it shows many devices?
<BluesKaj> aplay =l  shows the same devices inputs and oputputs
<BluesKaj> outputs
<anathema_> hmmm ok so it's default?
<BluesKaj> not sure
<anathema_> hmm, in phonon settings it's selected
<anathema_> do you want a print screen?
<BluesKaj> need to see ,  lsmod | grep snd , pastebin the output
<anathema_> ok
<anathema_> http://pastebin.com/zTZNihFZ
<BluesKaj> anathema_, ok , sudo modprobe snd_ca0106
<anathema_> ok
<anathema_> done
<anathema_> I must reboot/
<BluesKaj> anathema_, before you reboot open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  as root
<anathema_> Ok opened
<anathema_> BluesKaj, do you want to paste it?
<BluesKaj> ok add theis line at the bottom , options snd_ca0106 index=0
<BluesKaj> save the file and then reboot
<anathema_> ok
<anathema_> i will be back
<anathema_> BluesKaj, no :S
<anathema_> If I change backend?
<BluesKaj> oh yes , gstreamer
<anathema_> I have already installed VLC
<anathema_> I will change to VLC and reboot is that ok?
<BluesKaj> vlc doesn't work anymore for some reason , on some cards
<anathema_> hmm ok
<BluesKaj> backend
<anathema_> Is there any other to test?
<BluesKaj> phonon
<anathema_> do you remember the package?
<anathema_> xino?
<BluesKaj> make sure your sound works there . it's the device prefernce at the same gui as the backend
<BluesKaj> system settings >multimedaia>phonon
<anathema_> BluesKaj, In phonon-> backend I have Gstreamer only option
<BluesKaj> ok , try the device preference test button at the bottom and make sure your soundcard is listed
<anathema_> BluesKaj, my sound card is listed, I pressed test NO SOUND :S
<anathema_> It says: CA0106 Soundblaster Analog Stereo
<anathema_> BluesKaj, it's weird. Can we see if the modprobe and the other line we added worked?
<BluesKaj> make sure you don't have any M in the alsmixer volume ctrls, they should all have 00
<anathema_> BluesKaj, they have 00 but no all. some doesn't have something
<anathema_> I will make print screen
<BluesKaj> do you have pulseaudio installed ?
<anathema_> pulseaudio is already the newest version.
<anathema_> I have removed the pavucontrol only
<BluesKaj> then install pavucontrol again , it will help you choose your device path correctly
<anathema_> BluesKaj, i removed it because the gtk was awfull, missing icons etc
<BluesKaj> also, reopen /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as root and make sure there are no other lines like this : options snd_ca0106 index=?
<anathema_> ok what to see first in pavucontrol;
<anathema_> my alsamixer print screen: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/546/aaayz.png/ @ BluesKaj
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm trying to find information about ssh-agent so that I don't have to keep retyping my key passcode every time it starts a connection.  Everything I find googling, though, is basically just "well use ssh-agent", which is not helpful. Any hints on how to enable that fully?  As in, not just for a single sub-shell, but system wide and in the GUI (so that Dolphin doesn't ask me for a passcode 3 times every time I open a folder...)
<anathema_> BluesKaj, I tried to open a video in youtube and some bars in Pavucontrol are moving!!!
<anathema_> but no sound
<BluesKaj> anathema_, give me a few mins
<anathema_> kk
<anathema_> BluesKaj, tell me when you 're ready
<BluesKaj> Crell, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<BluesKaj> anathema_, i will
<anathema_> ok thanks:)
<BluesKaj> anathema_, you could try it without pulseaudio and pavucontrol as well some cards don't work well with pulse
<anathema_> I have uploaded a weird print screen with pavucontrol
<anathema_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/651/222ql.png/
<anathema_> It;s weird because the bars are moving and it says Mono
<anathema_> and also My card worked gr8 1 month ++ now
<Crell> BluesKaj: Seriously?  Just typing ssh-add is all I had to do?  Why couldn't any other documentation just say that? :-)
<Crell> BluesKaj: Is that something that will persist even after a restart?
<BluesKaj> Crell, no I think there's more to it than that
<Crell> Well, just typing ssh-add fixed it for me.
<Crell> I already had my key setup on all of my remote systems.  It was just asking for my passcode for the key itself every time.
<BluesKaj> Crell, ok good to hear , as long as it works
<anathema_> also BluesKaj i dont know how to remove the pulseaudio and to work withou it. did you see the picture
<Crell> Thanks, BluesKaj!
<BluesKaj> anathema_,yes it looks like the audio is muted there
<anathema_> BluesKaj, yeah... it's weird!
<BluesKaj> anathema_, sudo apt-get remove pulseuadio pavucontrol , then reboot
<anathema_> without purge?
<BluesKaj> anathema_, then open phonon and test the soundcards listed ...you can purge if you want
<anathema_> ok done rebooting brb
<anathema_> BluesKaj, removed, rebooted and in test no sound
<anathema_> BluesKaj, there are many devices now !!
<BluesKaj> testbeach device
<BluesKaj> each
<anathema_> no luck
<anathema_> BluesKaj, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/97/sssxe.png/
<anathema_> :S
<anathema_> BluesKaj, because the live cd worked with pulse Is there any option to reset all the sound settings like the live cd without reinstalling?
<BluesKaj> Antisoche, there has to be something else wrong , do you have your speakers connected solidly and the volume on them turned up halfway etc
<anathema_> BluesKaj, do you want to paste you the alsa conf?
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> anathema_, that above post was meant for you
<BluesKaj> sorry Antisoche
<anathema_> Speakers and others are ok I have just rebooted from Windows that the sound worked gr8
<anathema_> It's very weird
<anathema_> I don't want to reinstall :S
<BluesKaj> dunno how else to help , unless that module is the wrong one ..you could try the , snd_ac97_codec module instead
<anathema_> if you can check this: http://pastebin.com/mqSWEDWQ
<anathema_> Is there any way to boot from live cd and copy settings? or the modules? that worked
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a digikam 2.3.0 ppa , need a 64 bit version
<BluesKaj> anathema_, move the , options snd_ca0106 index=0, line up to 44
<anathema_> 1 line up
<anathema_> done
<anathema_> I dont think that is problem isnt it?
<anathema_> If i boot to live cd again I must copy a file?
<anathema_> of settings?
<phoenix_firebrd> creative sound blaster?
<BluesKaj> anathema_, I suppose you could look in the alsa.conf file on the live cd  and see what module is index=0 which means default kernel module
<anathema_> BluesKaj, I will copy paste the whole file
<BluesKaj> don't think just do , sometimes cinf files can be tricky
<anathema_> hmm
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: is there a digikam 2.3.0 ppa? need a 64 bit version
<anathema_> But the problem i think is somewhere else cause I didnt touch any conf :S
<BluesKaj> 'conf
<anathema_> and the soundcard worked
<BluesKaj> yes you modifir=ed the alsabasecobf file like ai asked you to
<BluesKaj> anyway , I need a break from this
<anathema_> Ok the only think is a line added
<anathema_> BluesKaj, correctly?
<anathema_> options snd_ca0106 index=0
<anathema_> this ^^
<BluesKaj> anathema_, yes
<anathema_> οκ
<anathema_> rebootin in live cd
<anathema_> brb
<toumbo> How can I mount an iso on Kubuntu?
<anathema_> BluesKaj, no luck again :)
<rork> !iso | toumbo
<ubottu> toumbo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<anathema_> BluesKaj,  I have the alsa-conf of the live cd and the lsmod
<toumbo> Sorry about my silly question but only I wantedd to know what program you prefer
<toumbo> Thanks a lot rork!!!
<emet> anyone know why "beep" doesn't work in kubuntu?
<rork> You're welcome toumbo, I only mounted an iso once and I used that command :)
<rork> There might be some other software if you have to mount iso's regularly though
<BluesKaj> anathema_, pastebin the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file if there is one
<BluesKaj> and lsmod
<anathema_> BluesKaj, in live mode?
<TImewarper> hey i got a problem. kmix channel window opens at every login.
<BluesKaj> yup
<anathema_> ok
<anathema_> BluesKaj, live cd alsaconf: http://pastebin.com/PUfhGDfZ
<anathema_> and live-cd lsmod: http://pastebin.com/SkX6gHrx
<BluesKaj> anathema_, and lsmod ?
<anathema_> BluesKaj, above
<anathema_> I have pasted
<BluesKaj> ok
<anathema_> and live-cd lsmod: http://pastebin.com/SkX6gHr
<anathema_> ok
<anathema_> BluesKaj, i think that the alsaconf is the same except the last line we added
<anathema_> I have removed it but the same thing
<anathema_> BluesKaj, if you want my system's lsmod please tell me
<BluesKaj> anathema_, no need , the same module we installed is listed in first/default in lsmod on the livecd..it's probly using pulseaudio as well so the problem must be there
<anathema_> BluesKaj, yeah..
<anathema_> BluesKaj, we have removed it and reinstalled
<BluesKaj> did you reinstall pulse ?
<anathema_> yeah
<BluesKaj> on your system I mean
<anathema_> yes: removed - rebooted-reinstaled -rebooted
<anathema_> :P
<anathema_> I have downloaded the alsa script
<anathema_> and my results are here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=a4153b64117c5ffc19b3119a047100ff67e6035b
<anathema_> maybe helps you
<anathema_> @ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> no , I'm out of ideas anathema_ ..sorry .it should work , make sure you have pulseaudio plugins installed , look in muon for those
<anathema_> k
<anathema_> thanks for your help, really thanks
<anathema_> did you mean pulse-plugins
<BluesKaj> anathema_, yes
<anathema_> ok
<BluesKaj> anathema_, you could try the options snd-cmipci index=0 in  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , then do sudo modprobe snd-cmipci ..it seems to be an alternative
<cato37> Hello. I switched from 11.04 to 11.10 by wiping the hard drive and installing 11.10 fresh. One of the widgets on the task bar next to the Kicker that navigated the home folder is missing. In is place is the Activities Widget. It is no longer listed in the "Add Widgets" box. I have searced the net looking for a way to regain it, but i do not know what the widget is named to find it. Can anyone help?
<BluesKaj> cato37, you can add the home folder to the panel from the kmenu
<cato37> BluesKaj: Thanks. I tried that. I also tried adding the Folder View widget, but neither behave the same way as this widget. It was a picture of a file with a small star in front of it on the lower right side.
<cato37> BluesKaj: other than that there were no major issues except having to change to the xrender option to get the desktop window appearances to work right.  Other than that 11.10 is running smoothly, and is a job very well done. Kudos to you guys.
<jmichaelx> does anyone else think that the flash plugin 11 64-bit royally sucks?
<franta> jmichaelx: +1
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, dump the flashplin installer and download the flashplayer from adobe then open it in wherever it downloaded and copy the libflashplayer.so file to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ as root ..I also installed klash
<BluesKaj> also get rid of the nspluginwrapper
<BluesKaj> jmichaelx, correction dump the flashplugin installer
<jmichaelx> in my case, it was the 64-bit plugin (without the flash installer) that was working like crap
<BluesKaj> yup same here
<BluesKaj> bbl
<jmichaelx> i had gotten along well with the 64-bit "square preview" plugin, but increasingly things were turning up that would not play correctly, so needed to finally upgrade
<jmichaelx> guess i'll be using 32-but flash for the time ebing
<jmichaelx> bit*
<BarkingFish> guys, I seriously need some help here. Firefox 8 is driving me mental.
<BarkingFish> It wants to direct me on every single webpage, to the SSL version of it. I don't want it to, I'm perfectly capable of deciding which version I want to load, i don't need it deciding for me :)
<BarkingFish> How the heck do I turn this "function" off?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I'm having trouble figuring out why Rekong keeps crashing on me. I've checked into the Crash Details tab on the KDE Crash Handler, but it doesn't give me anything definitive.
<BluesKaj> +
#kubuntu 2011-11-27
<LINKSWORD2> BluesKaj: Hey Blue. I don't suppose you know of any existing issues with Rekong crashing?
<BluesKaj> LINKSWORD2, no afraid not
<Macer> i am having problems with my tyan mboard going to sleep
<Macer> i want it to be able to suspend and it doesn't seem to want to do so
<Macer> not only that but sometimes shutting it down causes a reboot
<Macer> any ideas?
<[Relic]> does anyone else get a little squiggle thing in the bottom right hand corner on flash apps?
<nephtes> Hello, requesting help setting up internet connection sharing with kubuntu 11.10
<nephtes> I've done this directly with iptables in the past but hoping to save some hassle this time
<nephtes> kubuntu box connects to rounter on wlan0 and a second machine via crossover cable on eth0
<nephtes> I've used System Settings/Network Connections to set the "Method" under "IPv4" address to "Shared" on eth0
<nephtes> But as a result ifconfig shows no IPv4 address assigned to the interface, only IPv6
<nephtes> Any hints much appreciated, thanks
<brhad56> Ever since upgrading to kubuntu 11.10, when i come back to wake up my computer, my internet doesn't work anymore until i reboot.  Help?
<brhad56> i am on wired connection
<ubuntu> lupe
<areichman> hello. I'm having some problems with my dvd drive. Any disc I put in doesn't show up in KDE
<areichman> the drive shows up in lshw and in k3b but with the status nodisc
<areichman> I just moved it to a different SATA port (I moved it because it had already stopped working, not the other way around) but the problem is the same
<mr-rich> areichman: Sounds like the drive went south ...
<areichman> mr-rich: would it still show up in lshw if the drive was bad?
<areichman> It has power (open and closes and spins) but no disc is ever recognized
<mr-rich> areichman: It could .... if the read head went bad, the drive would still be seen ...
<mr-rich> but not accessed ...
<areichman> and is there any way to replace the read head?
<mr-rich> better off replacing the whole drive ... less expensive, too ...
<areichman> ack
<areichman> not what I wanted to hear
<mr-rich> You could try a head cleaner ... a dvd with tiny brushes on it
<mr-rich> bed time ...
<areichman> thanks for your help
<areichman> good night
<xuser1> im searching for the best linux distribution for me > my system is > 1.5 ghz cpu , nvidia v.card 256 mb . 1 gb ram ; can you recomend me something?
<xuser1> :D
<xuser1> im using linuxmint 10 now
<xuser1> but in dont like gnome 3
<xuser1> is kde better?
<xuser1> is kde better?
<xuser1> than gnome3
<xuser1> ?
<earlten_> it's all opinion
<earlten_> each has pros and each has cons
<earlten_> all you can do is try for yourself and see
<xuser1> but , does kde consume more resources than g 3?
<xuser1> i tryed kde
<xuser1> and i dont like it
<xuser1> is fedora faster than ubuntu?
<xuser1> :-/
<sudy> bonjour a tous
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> I was updating pkgs
<genoobie> 270 and the machine seems to be stuck
<genoobie> any tips?
<genoobie> there's some weird behavior in the kbuntu
<linxuser> genoobie: good to know its not just me (or not good but good to know)
<linxuser> *glad to know?
<genoobie> considering a reinstall
<genoobie> I went to add a new user I got a gray blank screen
<genoobie> There were some problems on the isntall
<linxuser> genoobie: do you have a separate /home partition?
<genoobie> well when I partitioned the drive I installed under "/"
<genoobie> and I had a 2gb swap
<genoobie> should I have created more partitions?
<linxuser> after several installs I opted to make a /, swap, and /home cause
<linxuser> on reinstall /home doesn't need to be reformatted
<genoobie> how big was /home
<linxuser> you get to keep all personal files. On mine I have 500 GB total so I made my
<linxuser> my /home 350 GB
<genoobie> I've got 120GB
<genoobie> but I store everything on my NAS box
<linxuser> I also have unused 60 GB for dual Windows 7 that I hardly ever use
<linxuser> Oh, on your NAS is OK
<linxuser> I've more partitions I haven't mentioned 5 to 10 GB each
<genoobie> okay, so I want two users
<linxuser> separate / for different linux installs
<genoobie> and I've got a 40GB part for winxp
<genoobie> and I wanted to use another 40gb for kubuntu
<linxuser> my other linux installs share the same /home via symlinks
<genoobie> the live version seemed to work better than the install
<linxuser> it happens
<linxuser> I also keep symlinks from /var/cache/apt to archive on the same /home partition so it
<genoobie> gotcha
<linxuser> doesn't have to redownload updates its done before
<linxuser> I'm just throwing out ideas I've been playing with
<genoobie> as soon as the install is done, and the cd is ejected
<genoobie> do I have to put that cd back in after the grub loads for post-install?
<genoobie> I wonder if I would have been better off with the amd64 install
<franta> Hi guys! Anyone experiences the kde theme go black on every login except for the first one on 10.04 using kdm ?
<franta> I think it's a problem in kdm since when I use gdm it works fine ...
<linxuser> I didn't notice any performance improvement with amd64 so I reverted to i386
<genoobie> linxuser, and you are using a amd chip?
<linxuser> no sorry its an intel 64
<linxuser> amd64 install on it
<genoobie> if you had an amd64 would you use the i386 or the amd64
<linxuser> never had a genuine amd64 so I don't know
<genoobie> hrm
<linxuser> knowing me I'd probably have tried
<genoobie> I ran into a problem when I updated the computer
<genoobie> it crashed and then flaked out
<genoobie> so I am reinstalling with hopefully better luck
<linxuser> hense the reason I discovered the /home thing
<genoobie> oh so you ran into the same problem
<genoobie> I wonder if I should try 10.04
<linxuser> my problems were back in 2009/2010 - best of luck
<genoobie> tx
<genoobie> this install seems to be going more smoothly
<linxuser> did you see the thing about kdm working?
<genoobie> ?
<linxuser> franta posted it back at 05:33
<genoobie> yep I saw that
<genoobie> well, dunno what to make of it.  I know this time the computer appears to be downloading more stuff
<linxuser> I've been using kubuntu 10.04 w/kde3 trinity the last year so I'm all screwed up
<genoobie> heh
<genoobie> hopefully 11.04 is "fixed
<genoobie> :)
<linxuser> hopefully, I don't recomend trinity cause I got a bug up this last week
<genoobie> I like the idea
<genoobie> very "shiny" os
<genoobie> stupid language packs
<linxuser> decided to update to the new tde and had to reinstall 5 times finally reverting to kde3 trinity
<genoobie> almost makes you want to use a bought OS
<linxuser> yeah, the language pack :/
<franta> linxuser: I wasn't here at 05:33  ...
<linxuser> *packs
<genoobie> franta, they means 6:33
<genoobie> s/means/mean
<linxuser> franta: sorry I must be in different TZ
<franta> oh:)
<franta> so what's the time now ?
<genoobie> I wonder if I should just go ubuntu
<genoobie> 6:45 eastern
<franta> ok
<linxuser> or is this GMT? its not my time
<linxuser> 5:46 Central
<franta> oooh you were referencing my post :) Now I get it ... sorry :)
<linxuser> that is my time. its dark here, I forgot
<genoobie> was looking for a distro that was faster than xp
<genoobie> so far it's a tough find
<linxuser> once its installed and running good I believe it is faster
<genoobie> I dunno, there is probably some tweaking that needs to be done
<genoobie> the big advantage is that it won't need much maintenance in the future
<genoobie> or rather as much maintenance as xp
<linxuser> theres definately that I don't update my windoze
<genoobie> and it is far less prone to get sick
<genoobie> with virii and crud
<linxuser> yeah, mine hasn't got sick cept when I mess it up
<genoobie> and this machine was equipped with vista. the xp downgrade was a bear
<genoobie> the install of kubuntu was far easier
<linxuser> I wasn
<linxuser> I wasn't able to downgrade mine cause manufacturer didn't support xp for this machine
<genoobie> likewise I had to go hunting for xp drivers
<genoobie> tricky
<genoobie> especially cause the OS is like 11 years old
<linxuser> came with vista but I was in school in 09 so got free access to legal win7
<genoobie> nice
<genoobie> vista sucks
<linxuser> ditto
<genoobie> was thinking of registering for a class and then dropping it
<genoobie> after I picked up a win7
<genoobie> but then I figured I'd like to make a clean break with windows
<linxuser> don't know if that'd work, but it might. I'd go with CISCO
<genoobie> so I've been searching for a nice distro
<genoobie> ??
<genoobie> register for a cisco class?
<linxuser> I'm running kbuntu 8.04, ubuntu-studio 9.10 - 10.04, and this trinity kbunt 10.04
<genoobie> what's ubuntu studio?
<genoobie> music related?
<linxuser> yeah, I was going for cisco and was talked into full class load for student loan
<genoobie> oh hah
<linxuser> studio multimedia related
<genoobie> gotcha
<genoobie> ITT?
<genoobie> they're good at pushing the hard sell
<linxuser> I quit after 1 semester and paid off the loan. I could've took cisco 1,2,3, and 4 for less
<linxuser> It was state comm tech college
<genoobie> once upon a time I thought I watned to write device drivers
<linxuser> I thought I'd be good at programming in '73 could've gotten into control data's school back then
<genoobie> so do you program now?
<linxuser> the days of basic, fortran, cobol. Now no, I played with C and C++ but gave it up
<genoobie> heh, that's going back a ways.
<genoobie> I entered into it when basic pascal and some fortran was around
<genoobie> C was exploding
<linxuser> weird it seems just a while back.
<genoobie> :)
<linxuser> I'm for sure getting old
<genoobie> why do you like kubuntu over ubuntu?
<linxuser> don't really know
<genoobie> It's got a nice look to it
<linxuser> I first tried kubuntu 6.06 and had it installed for 1 and 1/2 years before I did much
<genoobie> my hope is to ween the family off of windows
<linxuser> yeah, but unfortunately I've found the need to have it around to get online if linux fails for some reason
<genoobie> ugh this installation seems stalled
<linxuser> stalled where?
<genoobie> "restoring previously installed packages"
<linxuser> I thought you were doing fresh reinstall
<genoobie> yes
<genoobie> I was
<genoobie> so I don't even know what that means...
<genoobie> b/c I deleted the partition
<genoobie> and all that...
<linxuser> can you see it downloading or something and hd light activity
<genoobie> yeah there's some activity periodically
<linxuser> be patient
<genoobie> :)
<linxuser> if it needs some stuff from the server it can seem lifeless for a bit
<genoobie> I suppose
<linxuser> I hate to waste time my .02
<genoobie> I just don't want the screen to go black on account of acpi stuff and have it ruin something in the install
<genoobie> otherwise I'd go to bed
<linxuser> keyboard or mouse activity keeps screen from blanking
<genoobie> right but then I have to stand here...
<linxuser> they enable screen saver by default
<linxuser> do you know about the alternate ttys?
<genoobie> sort of
<genoobie> but like I said, I don't want to interrupt it
<linxuser> ctrl+alt+f1 ...f2 , etc?
<genoobie> so I just move the mouse every now and then
<linxuser> yeah, the only program I know in terminal to monitor network is idtop but its not
<linxuser> installed by default
<linxuser> *iftop
<genoobie> do you use "owncloud" ?
<linxuser> owncloud not familiar
<linxuser> checking
<genoobie> meh, some kind of cloud thing they are touting
<linxuser> not a program in my synaptics manager
<genoobie> man, this is dragging...
<linxuser> do you see network indication?
<genoobie> I'm afraid the CPU is going to overheat and shutdown
<genoobie> the hdd light is flickering
<linxuser> wifi or ethernet?
<genoobie> network has stopped
<genoobie> ether
<linxuser> if light on eth is not blinking its not communicating. is hd still working?
<genoobie> yeah, I mean it's working, the cd spins up every now and then
<genoobie> it's doing something...
<linxuser> that usually a good thing
<genoobie> okay finally..
<genoobie> this time the install appears complete compared to last tiem
<genoobie> s/tiem/time
<genoobie> I sure as heck hope this works...
<linxuser> install from cd, or usb?
<genoobie> cd
<linxuser> does it spin up occasionally?
<genoobie> ugh, the bootloader had "previous linux versions"
<genoobie> okay seems better
<linxuser> is it still installing bootloader?
<linxuser> last thing my install did
<genoobie> ugugugug
<genoobie> it used "previous installs" for stuff
<linxuser> o of
<genoobie> damnit
<genoobie> I'm going to bed
<genoobie> this sucks
<genoobie> nice chatting, but I'm po'ed
<genoobie> nite
<linxuser> well good try
<linxuser> nite
<linxuser> hadn't noticed its am
<linxuser> bummer
<MMlosh> Hi!  Is it still possible to get gnome-keyring unlocked on login in kubuntu 11.10?  All my tries have failed (for this release, older releases are fine)
<linxuser> genoobie: if you're still up, next time do install without net connected
<linxuser> MMlosh: I've not ventured beyond 10.04 ... can't help  ... google found nothing for me
<MMlosh> linxuser, that suggests that I tried searching first.. thanks for confirmation
<linxuser> MMlosh: figured you had but I tried too. hey someone out there might know
<linxuser> after reading about it I'm glad I stayed behind
<linxuser> sheesh! I'm gettin old
<tatie> refreshing software list - stuck at 95%
<tatie> can't install anything because of that it seems. what would be a solution?
<LusH> moin
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<linxuser> tatie in maybe a source is offline. if you can tell what server its stuck on
<linxuser> you might try ping -c 1 THAT_SERVER'S_ADDRESS to see if its down.
<linxuser> tatiefrom a terminal
<linxuser> ping -c 1 THAT_SERVER'S_ADDRESS
<linxuser> didn't see [07:20] <-- tatie has left
<b-real> alguien puede ayudarme con la conexion wifi?
<Peace-> b-real: english
<linxuser> b-real: lo siento, yo no sé español tampoco.
<TImewarper> where can i get the shred utility from?
<b-real> someone can help me cuz i have some troubles  with  the wifi connection
<b-real> linxuser pero si lo escribes bien eh?? ;)
<Peace-> b-real: iwconfig in konsole
<Peace-> !pate | b-real
<b-real> oks
<Peace-> !paste | b-real
<ubottu> b-real: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linxuser> TImewarper: my synaptics reports its part of coreutils
<TImewarper> linxuser, ok and how about the frandom
<TImewarper> another random generator tool
<TImewarper> in what package is that?
<b-real> peace accep a priv?ateconve
<linxuser> TImewarper: not showing in my install
<TImewarper> linxuser, http://sourceforge.net/projects/frandom/
<TImewarper> any idea how to install that?
<b-real> pace http://paste.ubuntu.com/751430/
<linxuser> b-real: utilizando translate.net lento eh?
<b-real> no estoy traduciendo...
<Peace-> b-real:  usb or internal wifi ?
<b-real> solo intentando k me ayudeis
<Peace-> !english | linxuser b-real
<ubottu> linxuser b-real: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<b-real> peace internal wifi
<Peace-> b-real: lspci  on konsole
<b-real> ok
<linxuser> TImewarper: don't know. anyone help Timewarper with a build/install
<b-real> peace http://paste.ubuntu.com/751437/
<linxuser> TImewarper: I'm not familiar with source code installs
<Peace-> b-real: so you have this 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<Peace-> !broadcom | b-real
<ubottu> b-real: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<linxuser> *not familiar i.e. don't understand how to
<linxuser> ubottu: sorry I was using translate.net I'm english only
<ubottu> linxuser: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linxuser> heh
<Peace-> linxuser: ubottu is a program.
<linxuser> :)
<hustler2> are there kde 4.8 beta packages for kubuntu ?
<PaulW2U> hustler2: afaik, 4.8 will only be available to precise users and backported to oneiric when released
<lnxslck> Apart from that, if used with a newly created Nepomuk database, KDE 4.8 Beta 1 is the most stable and fast KDE ever created, even if it has some Nepomuk problems. KWin 4.8 is a lot faster than KWin 4.7 and, for the first time ever, I can fully use blur in my GeForce 6150SE. Dolphin 2 is simply awesome, even though it's not finished. QML Plasmoid replacements are working a treat.
<lnxslck> kde 4.8 looks good
<hustler2> that's why i would like to beta test it
<lnxslck> hustler2, you can get it from svn or something
<hustler2> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a ppa for digikam 2.3.0 64 bit
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a ppa for digikam 2.3.0 64 bit
<GirlyGirl> Hi, are packages of KDE 4.8 beta available for Kubuntu or will I have to build from source to test it?
<DarthFrog> GirlyGirl: Doesn't look like it.  I can't find them on kubuntu.org or kde.org.
<DarthFrog> Mind you that doesn't mean they don't exist or are forthcoming. :-)
<daviddoria> I ran some software updates. It seems to have stuck at "Running post installation trigger man-db" I can't logout or shutdown because if I try it says "cancelled by muon-updater. What should I do?
<DarthFrog> How long has it been running?
<daviddoria> it has been there for an hour or so, it is clearly not doing anything
<DarthFrog> From the terminal, you can run these commands: ps aux | grep muon
<DarthFrog> That will give you the PID (process ID) of the muon process.s
<daviddoria> ok got it
<DarthFrog> then: sudo kill -15 <muon PID>
<daviddoria> ok, i can kill it, i was just afraid of killing an update process
<DarthFrog> It may bork your system, yes.
<daviddoria> haha, so no other option?
<phoenix_firebrd> he may also need to kill qaptworker
<DarthFrog> Wait till it finishes? :-)
<daviddoria> ok i killed it, let me restart
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  is there a ppa for digikam 2.3.0 64 bit
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: not that I know of
<daviddoria> phew, not borked haha
<kbroulik> but this time there will be beta packages for 4.8 not like with the last time at 4.7? :)
<daviddoria> another question - I am trying to add things to the panel. I right click -> panel options -> add widgets. Then I drag the "application launcher" to the panel. The cursor changes to indicate that I can drop it there, but when I drop it, nothing happens - no icon appears. I've tried with "network monitor" as well. How do I get these to add to the panel?
<DarthFrog>  daviddoria: Now I would run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a".
<kbroulik> daviddoria: you have to move it around a bit till a grey rectangle/sqare appears, then you can drop it
<kbroulik> (and they marked my bug report as WorksForMe because they say it works but I also have to fiddle around when adding widgets to the panel)
<daviddoria> ah kbroulik i see, thanks
<daviddoria> DarthFrog, ok
<daviddoria> DarthFrog, it is asking me about settings for whole bunches of packages - are you sure this was a good plan :) ?
<DarthFrog> Your call.  It's your system. :-)  Since you interrupted dpkg, I would think there are some things left hanging.
<DarthFrog> You could terminate that process and try "sudo apt-get -f install" instead.
<DarthFrog> That might suit your focus better. :-)
<turing> Everytime kdedaemon after logging in asks for kwallet password. Is there a way to let it remember and not ask again and again after login?
<memeemeee> hello. I installed my ubuntu 11.10 system with a separate partition for / and  /home if I install kubuntu on the / partition will it work with the /home partition automatically?
<en1gma> does the cd or dvd kubuntu 11.10 come with wireshark?
<memeemeee> anyone?
<anathema_> Do anyone know how to permanently disable one of the two sound cards?
<linxuser> memeemeee: you have to pick the partition with /home without formatting /home
<linxuser> memeemeee: but telling it about it calling it /home at install
<memeemeee> linxuser: k. and #ubuntu chanel said i could just instll kubuntu-desktop from apt and remove gnome and unity for the same effect
<linxuser> memeemeee: ok, I thought you were reinstalling
<memeemeee> i was, but only so i could get rid of unity and gnome
<memeemeee> i should've started with kubuntu but didn't
<linxuser> memeemeee:  I'll have to google it but the install kubuntu-desktop might be right
<memeemeee> thx linxuser, if i can avoid doing a clean install it'd be better
<memeemeee> at #ubuntu they said kubuntu is just ubuntu minimal install plus kubuntu-desktop is that true?
<linxuser> memeemeee: I ran across this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<linxuser> memeemeee: I was looking for something else this morning and remembered having seen this
<linxuser> memeemeee: I found it in my browser history. Maybe someone else can verify if its good
<anathema_> what is the default driver for ati cards?
<linxuser> memeemeee: you know about that /home partition can be unformatted on fresh install
<linxuser> memeemeee: keeping all your /home and its settings intact. just programs need fresh install
<linxuser> memeemeee: but previous settings for those programs is retained
<memeemeee> looks good linxuser. yes i know that /home can remain unformated, but if i can get to 'pure kubuntu' without doing that it'd be easier for me. save me from setting up my ssh keys, fstab and ifconfig again.
<memeemeee> I'll go through those apt remove suggestions one by one and make sure they're things i want to remove
<linxuser> memeemeee: no confirmation from anyone else out there in #kubuntu?
<linxuser> *I like more opinions myself but its not been easy to get over the years
<linxuser> I'm noob to irc ( < week ) ;)
<linxuser> memeemeee: wow I just cut-pasted the stuff from http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde into kate
<linxuser> memeemeee: thats a huge task doing all those removes one by one
<linxuser> memeemee seems doing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and using -s option
<linxuser> memeemeee: sudo apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop will show what it would do without doing it
<rork> memeemeee: you're home directory should be mounted on system level, not on desktop environment level, so just installing kubuntu-desktop so I don't think that's a problem. The commands from psychocats to remove desktops worked fine for me on older systems.
<memeemeee> thx
<memeemeee> i'm reviewing the list. curious why I'm uninstalling python for example
<linxuser> I have copies of /etc/fstab and /etc/network/* but I haven't used ssh just know its secure shell
<linxuser> on reinstall I've had to edit in missing fstab stuff and /etc/network/ files
<linxuser> */etc/network/interfaces
<memeemeee> is it a mistake to install kubuntu-desktop while logged in with gdm? should I have logged out and done it from the CL?
<linxuser> memeemeee:  don't know. anyone else got input?
<rork> memeemeee: no, it's fine to install it when logged in, if you install kdm besides gdm it will ask you which you want to use, choose kdm if you plan to remove gdm later.
<memeemeee> k that's what i did. it just occured that i might have made a mistake
<linxuser> rork: 's what I thought. thx for input
<rork> you can also use gdm to run KDE if you like it better
<memeemeee> yeah... no! i'm done with gnome and unity. used both on dif pcs for the past few years, but at this point i'm done
<toumbo> Is there any way to beutify gtk gui on kde?
<toumbo> beautify***
<linxuser>  beautify????? I thought gtk was gdm
<OerHeks> gnome theme on QT kde ..
<linxuser> oh, Im using kde hardy theme on kde
<linxuser> not as pretty but I resist change
<TheBunTu> geting a error mesage install smooth-task... I installed cmake...   http://pastebin.com/6XTA1JsM
<Timewarper> hey how can i run a program from terminal as another user?
<Timewarper> using su?
<linxuser> is su same as sudo
<bvi_> .
<linxuser> Timewarper: wild guess is login as other user then sudo su?
<linxuser> Timewarper: I've done it as [sudo su  and  su] as myself. I don't have other user to try.
<linxuser> Timewarper: never mind. question must be over my head
<phoenix_firebrd> is akonadi backup and restore working in 4.8?
<Timewarper> i want to run    dd /dev/urandom /dev/sdb       but also see the progress of the proccess. any ideas?
<pedahzur> Having an interesting problem with blue devil.  I can connect to a device, but when I browse to that device, the "Loading folder..." goes to 94% or 96% and just hangs, and doesn't load any more.  I've used file transfer on this phone before...just can't get it to work on this computer (Kubuntu 11.04)
<Guest95105> hola
<linxuser> Timewarper: sounds like random trash output to me
<Timewarper> linxuser, dude
<Timewarper> quit talking about things you dont have a fucking clue about
<Timewarper> you might break someones sytem
<Timewarper> system^
#kubuntu 2012-11-19
<Walzmyn> why does LibreOffice have several of my documents in the recent files list, but not the one I use every week for work?
<kc4sbj> if it isnt their you may have to add them
<Walzmyn> recent documents is supposed to just remember the last several files you opened. There's no way to add anything
<kc4sbj> look under tamplates and see if there is one that you ane add it
<kc4sbj> oop
<kc4sbj> templates
<Walzmyn> what would templates have to do with recent documents
<trlc> how can i get the taskbar to appear on both monitors like in unity?
<xixor> trlc: I think the only way is to add a panel to the other screen
<trlc> ah that worked, but it now is stuck at the top
<trlc> how do i put it at the bottom
<navaneeth> Hi..I have installed the kubuntu my webcam is not detecting..Can somebody help me
<navaneeth> Hi..I have installed the kubuntu my webcam is not detecting..Can somebody help me
<unheeding> does anyone know how to change the bootsplash?
<Guest60986> help
<ct529> hi everybody. kde 4.93 on 12.10 64 bit is taking a very long time to start.
<ct529> anyone with the same problem? How did you solve it?
<Smurphy> disabled desktop search completely ...
<saed> ITF.hh
<ManDay> Guys, Kubuntu is to big for a CD?
<ManDay> What the heck...
<ManDay> Is there a 700Megs or smaller version?
<tsimpson> there is only the one ISO now, for DVD or USB
<ManDay> bah
<invariant> tsimpson, wouldn't it be really easy to also create a CD release?
<tsimpson> not really, being constrained to the size of a CD was an issue for a long time, that's why when Ubuntu moved away from CD-sized releases so did Kubuntu
<invariant> tsimpson, in my case, when I needed a rescue cd, I opted to try out a new distribution which did fit on a CD.
<Riddell> invariant: it would be a more limited image and it would require more manpower for testing than we have
<invariant> Riddell, there is this thing called an automatic test system.
<invariant> Riddell, adding or removing kde-games should not create any issues either.
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ovidiu-florin> hello, can anybody tell me what flag do I have to give to g++ to show all compile errors? So that the compiler does not stop on the first error?
<tsimpson> ovidiu-florin: it can't continue past the error, because it would likely produce other (false) errors
<BluesKaj> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<milovan> Hi, I have a problem regarding file permissions on NFS. Umask works for new files well, but if I get a file via Skype with permission like 600 and then I put it on NFS, it keeps 600 thus others from a group cant use it at all. I m sharing files via common group
<milovan> so the question is, how to enforce on file / folder group r and w?
<xixor> ovidiu-florin: apparently, by default, gcc sets -fmax-errors=0, which means it should try to continue compiling to generate other errors.  http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Warning-Options.html#Warning-Options
<xixor> ovidiu-florin: if you have -Wfatal-errors flag set then it will stop after the first error
<ovidiu-florin> xixor: no, I dont have that set up
<ovidiu-florin> it stops compilying everything if a file has an error, and I cannot see the errors in other files
<BluesKaj> milovan, set the file permission for the common group before adding to the export dir
<milovan> BluesKaj: do you mean to set permission in local, and then put on nfs or you had something else on your mind?
<BluesKaj> milovan, yes
<milovan> while this is a kind of a solution, I was actually looking into kind of autmoated solution: users just get files via Skype, put on NFS and some default permissions are applied. Just like umask with new files / folders
<milovan> I think even Samba has some default mask for file and folder to be able to set
<milovan> so I was wondering if NFS has that too (or similar) that I missed?
<BluesKaj> milovan,  my NFS permissions are for home users here , so my suggestion is probly very limited in your situation
<xixor> are NFS shares mounted in /etc/fstab?
<BluesKaj> yes
<xixor> isn't their a default permissions option there?
<xixor> dmask=027,fmask=137 or whatever you want on the NTS share in the fstab line
<xixor> I don't have much experience with NFS though, maybe there are caveats
<BluesKaj> xixor, I don't recall setting specific permissions for the export file , or any instructions aboutr setting them in fstab
<tsimpson> you generally don't set permissions for NFS, it already has permissions
<milovan> hm hm so dmask and fmask in /etc/fstab line should play like a permission mask?
<milovan> tsimpson: true, it copies permission from client; but how to make kind of a default permission like umask does for new created files / folders?
<milovan> i think i saw in samba's conf mask settings, but i cant find similar to nfs
<tsimpson> samba (cifs) has no real concept of permissions
<tsimpson> the only authentication is upon initial connection
<tsimpson> umask is whatever the umask for the user is, you don't need workarounds like umask/dmask
<tsimpson> permissions come from the server
<milovan> so tell me, client A receives file from someone, file has 600 permission. Client A puts that file on NFS. Client B comes and cant open file because there are no r or write for group. How to solve that problem?
<milovan> Lets assume clients have no idea how to change permission, they just expect "file sharing" to automatically work
<Mic4cH>  yo yo yo
<Basil1x> Hello.  12.10 with both Kubuntu and Ubuntu installed.  The screen keeps blanking after ~5min inactivity.  The fora responses to this problem are unhelpful.  I have the power settings and brightness / screensaver set to never.
<Peace-> Basil1x: there is atrick for that
<Basil1x> Goody
<Basil1x> Is this trick easy, or involved?
<Peace-> Basil1x: screenshot
<Peace-> wait
<Peace-> Basil1x: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/19/plasma-desktopY17699.png
<xixor> Basil1x: looks like a bug in 12.10: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1072531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1072531 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "[regression] X11 screen blanking after 10 minutes with no UI to change it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Basil1x> Did that.  still blanks after ~5min
<Peace-> Basil1x: 360minutes?
<Basil1x> yes
<Peace-> but the sceensaver is set as well to max ? Basil1x
<Basil1x> Peace-: that works fine in KDE... when I switch back to Unity, it all goes funny again.
<Peace-> Basil1x: well unity is not supported in this channel :) here only -k-stuff
<Basil1x> screensaver is set to max, and turned off.
<Peace-> Basil1x: you shoul dnot turn of
<Peace-> should not turn it off
<Peace-> but just set to max
<Basil1x> OK
<Basil1x> bbiab... hafta switch desktops
<thechef> Is there any way to get back to KDE when an fullscreen application freezes and Alt+Tab  refuses to work?
<thechef> I can go to the Ctrl+Alt+F1 terminal and kill the application but is there no faster way?
<DarthFrog> thechef: you can use CTL-Fkey to switch between virtual desktops.  Or you can use CTL-ALT-Esc to invoke xkill.
<BluesKaj>  thechef , try the escape (esc) key
<BluesKaj> ctrl +alt+esc  didn't work here yesterday when my browser froze in FS mode , DarthFrog , but just esc did
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  Really?  That surprises me.
<BluesKaj> this poor pc was overloaded at the time
<DarthFrog> Ah, so it dropped the keypresses.
<BluesKaj> yeah , I think so
<BluesKaj> i really don't understand why smb file transfer is so slow , nothing else is open except konversation
<BluesKaj> and dolphin
<BluesKaj> I guess transfer from wife's NTFS , to my pc, then to the attached external drive creates a narrow pipe somehow
<phiscribe> ive ran into that slowness before also BluesKaj
<phiscribe> once upon a time it was not like that, something changed not sure what, ntfs driver or cifs
<phiscribe> and i mean like 3-4 years ago
<BluesKaj> phiscribe, and the cpu is working at almost maximum load ...it makes no sense
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj: Sounds like you might have a memory leak.
<phiscribe> are you using smb:// thru a file manager?
<phiscribe> BluesKaj, if you are using smb:// it "might" go faster if you mounted the volume with the cifs option first
<thechef> DarthFrog, in a video games it doesn't work
<thechef> namely Waking Mars
<BluesKaj> phiscribe, yes dolphin
<thechef> I'd like to have on of the system applications to overrule a key combination
<BluesKaj> phiscribe, cifs option ? how do you mean all drives are mounted
<phiscribe> i mean manualy mount the drive
<BluesKaj> which drive ?
<phiscribe> the ntfs one
<phiscribe> then again i said "might"
<BluesKaj> that drive is on my wifes pc , phiscribe , never trird to mount a windows hdd from a linux cli
<phiscribe> dolphin is doing the mounting for you
<BluesKaj> yes and ?
<phiscribe> i might be the way dolphin is mounting is resulting in the slow down. it might not be.  if it looks like it is going to be hours to copy something, attempting a manual mount might be worth it. it might not matter.
<phiscribe> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-mount-cifs-windows-share/
<BluesKaj> phiscribe, I'll wait til this last file transfers then I'll attempt that tutorial , thanks for the tip
<rtut> во))
<rtut> а русские есть?
<Unit193> !ru | rtut
<ubottu> rtut: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rtut> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rtut> [404] rtut #ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel что не так?
<rtut> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rtut> !join
<BluesKaj> phiscribe, unfortunately the commands in the nixcraft tutorial only gave what looked like a user manual text for cifs
<Mic4cH> hjk
<xixor> BluesKaj: which process is taking up all the CPU during the copy?
<xixor> BluesKaj: and can you still not stream media files in VLC/Dragon player over smb and dolphin?
<xixor> BluesKaj: do you have these packages installed? libkio5, kdepimlibs-kio-plugins, kdemultimedia-kio-plugins, kjde-zeroconf, smbclient, smb4k, libsmbclient
<BluesKaj> xixor, I don't use smb4k ...it's unstable
<BluesKaj> as for the others , let me check
<BluesKaj> xixor, yes I have all the others , except for smb4k
<xixor> BluesKaj: hm.. ok
<xixor> BluesKaj: so, you have two symptoms: slow copying of files, and all media files get downloaded to local copies before playing, is that correct?
<BluesKaj> no xixor , I play the media files directly from the external drive without any problems , it's when I transfer files from wifes windows pc to the external drive connected to my pc
<xixor> ok, so it is <Wifes NTFS formated internal drive in win7>->windows SMB->Linux Box->External ext4 drive via usb2.0.  Is that the flow?
<BluesKaj> noy quite , but close , it's .Wifes NTFS formated internal drive in win7>->windows SMB->Linux Box->External ext4 drive via sata
<genii-around>  /me makes more coffee and sorts out the wires
<BluesKaj> i thought an esata to sata drive would be faster than usb 2.0
<smj> how do I check if a mounted filesystem does journaling?
<xixor> BluesKaj: have you tried doing win7->linux box, linux box->external drive, and timing those a little bit to see if you can isolate which leg of the trip is the bottleneck?
<vbgunz> what is the simplest and most straight forward firewall gui?
<BluesKaj> xixor, yes they seem to be a bit faster from W7 to linux box , but not much
<xixor> still getting like... 2MiB/s?
<rork> BluesKaj: As I get it you're trying to transfer files from your wife's pc over samba in Dolphin? What happens if you try to use scp instead?
<rork> BluesKaj: sorry, not scp but the samba cli client
<xixor> or mounting the samba drive in fstab with smbfs.. might speed things up of it's the kio/dolphin mounting that is causing the problem... still, kio/dolphin should work
<rork> xixor: last time I checked (like last year) kio did an awfull job, the cli client did very well
<xixor> rork: the thing is kio/dolphin works fine for me.  I can copy files over network shares to my linux box where the bottleneck is the USB 2.0 hard drive I am downloading from on the other end
<BluesKaj> I have the ntfs source file and the ext4 target file side by side on a desktop ...dragging and dropping seems to be fastest so far , 6mib/s
<BluesKaj> and the the cpu load has dropped from 98% to 80% ..at least the fans aren't working overtime like before
<xixor> BluesKaj: this is linux computer straight to the ext4 drive over eSata?
<BluesKaj> xixor, yes
<xixor> that seems pretty slow for sure
<xixor> BluesKaj: your letting dolphin auto mount the drive I presume?
<BluesKaj> xixor, the external is mounted in fstab and I access in dolphin under "devices"
<xixor> BluesKaj: oh, I see.  So that should bypass the kio layer all together shouldn't it?  And you still get high CPU loads when copying to the ext4 drive?
<BluesKaj> no , only when copying from the W7 pc to the external
<xixor> ah, ok
<yuryi> hi
#kubuntu 2012-11-20
<denis> bonjour
<bazhang> !fr | denis
<ubottu> denis: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<denis> i have some problem to install skype 2.0
<denis> :(
<ptomblin> Isn't Skype 4 out for Linux now?
<ptomblin> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<HeatBanger> certainly but my kubuntu require the 2
<HeatBanger> i don't understand
<HeatBanger> i'm running under the 12.04
<RamchandraApte> hello
<RamchandraApte> I have graphics tearing on my computer in desktop effects. It has Intel HD integrated graphics.
<RamchandraApte> Any ideas?
<RamchandraApte> It seems that my graphics card is in the Chromium blacklist for WebGL.
<RamchandraApte> I'll try updating.
<xixor> as far as I know the intel HD integrated graphics works well in linux?
<RamchandraApte> xixor: they work but sometimes glitches too happens
<xixor> is this the 3000, or 4000?
<RamchandraApte> I think 3000
<RamchandraApte> how to figure that out?
<RamchandraApte> kinfocenter doesn't say anything about the model
<RamchandraApte> it just says "2nd generation core processer..."
<RamchandraApte> it uses the i915 module
<xixor> RamchandraApte: lshw
<xixor> RamchandraApte: or maybe dmidecode | grep 3000
<xixor> RamchandraApte: or maybe dmesg | grep 3000
<RamchandraApte> nothing useful came out
<xixor> you changed it to 4000 as well?
<xixor> maybe lspci -v | less
<xixor> RamchandraApte: or from the KDE menu, or from krunner, run Information Sources
<RamchandraApte> nothing useful there
<ptomblin> Wow!  Look at my screwed up display https://www.dropbox.com/s/s5oksvhp6efv36z/Photo%20Nov%2019%2C%2010%2004%2033%20PM.jpg
<ptomblin> It's only happening on one virtual desktop.  The others are fine.
<melvincv> Hi. Just installed Kubuntu. What is the Activity Manager bar for?
<melvincv> hi, anyone?
 * melvincv wonders if installing KDE was a mistake
<RamchandraApte> melvincv:hello
<phiscribe> melvincv, you can define what amounts to "desktops" as an activity.  for example one activity with icons for graphics, images and design and another for music, radio and video
<phiscribe> couple that with the desktop options for desktop, search and launch, and folder view you have a wide range of options
<manyu> hi
<floown> Hi
<floown> I try to remove a program manually installed. This does not work http://paste.ubuntu.com/1371956/
<floown> How to retrieve the name of the program to remove?
<d_ed> floown: so what is ecofax?
<d_ed> the name of the application? the package name?
<floown> d_ed: http://www.ovh.fr/sms_et_fax/logiciel_ecofax.xml
<floown> I have try to install the 64 bits version
<floown> EcoFax-1.1.2.x86_64.deb is the name of the deb
<d_ed> but you're trying to remove something in the first past
<d_ed> ah
<d_ed> *the first paste
<floown> d_ed: yes, I can't upgrade
<floown> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1371970/ d_ed
<skreech_> floown: got it solved?
<floown> skreech_: yes, thx
<skreech_> What did you do?
<floown> I had edit manually the /var/lib/dpkg/info/ecofax.prerm and add exit 0 before the set -a
<floown> then I can apply a dpkg -P --force-all ecofax
<skreech_> ah ok
<skreech_> great
<Mmike> Hello! Is there a widget that will show my my current outgoing IP?
<vbgunz> anyone know why smplayer and/or vlc have massive problems when it comes to stopping the screensaver and sleep mode? I swear, the screen saver comes up in 15 minutes, if I watch a movie pass 15 the screen saver kicks in. If I disable the screen saver the pc will go to sleep in 45 while a movie is in full screen. what could possibly cause this?
<thelionroars> your screensaver is set to start after 15 minutes, and you pc to sleep after 45 minutes of no activity
<vbgunz> yes, correct, watching a move in full screen should stop these but smplayer nor vlc have this ability anymore. this is a primitive ability and should have been nailed a long time ago. for it to exists today is a blasphemy against the bare minimum of what a video player should do today. I really hate troubleshooting every single thing, I just want to use the bleeping thing
<vbgunz> I swear, I feel like every single thing needs to be tweaked, how the hell are we not passed that?
<kyubotsu> perhaps such notion is only a matter of preference. i, for instance, have only changed two things : the application background color and removed the active window glow effect
<kyubotsu> everything else is in its default state and i don't have issues with that
<kyubotsu> then again, changing the timing of a screensaver is also a user's preference thing
<kyubotsu> but sure... from a users perspective it would be nice if one could watch a movie without attending to a mouse . then i remind myself that i also have a dvd player and other devices that specialize in doing this so.. touche
<kyubotsu> also, my system doesnt go into sleep mode automatically. only the screen goes blank .  locking the screen, sleep mode, suspend , i have to select myself from the  Leave menu
<vbgunz> kyubotsu: ?
<kyubotsu> ?
<liquidat> Hi there - my telepathy does not connect to ICQ anymore, is this a known problem?
<robotdevil> if I want to install gnome shell in kubuntu 12.04 ...apt-get install gnome-shell?
<cjae> If I use zion theme.... how do I  change the color of the font in firefox and google search etc... the font is white and does not show up with white background
<cjae> but love the white here on quassel etc
<Mmike> is there a widget (plasmoid?) that will list me all open windows on all the workspaces (so I can easily click on it and move there?)
<ozzzy_> Mmike: move your mouse up to the top left corner
<Mmike> WO-HA!
<Mmike> ozzzy_, neat ;)
<Mmike> not what I had in mind, but I might get used to this :)
<ozzzy_> if you don't like top left... you can set to any position along the edge
<pilbar> help ??
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Peace-> hola BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi Peace-
<Peace-> pilbar: what's your problem ?
<pilbar> i'll have read up this - im 72 and never done it
<pilbar> bye 4 now
<Peace-> pilbar: 100 years of live and 101 of learning
<Peace-> bye
<BluesKaj> hmm, wonder what his prob was
<mweijts> i have problems to set Firefox and Thunderbird in a other language, I installed the firefox-local-nl and Thunderbird-local-nl (quantal), in FF and TB is see the language pack in the add-ons, but everthing keeps English
<Peace-> mweijts:    open konsole =>  this is for german but i am sure you can do with modifications for nl  LANG=de_DE.UTF-8 ; firefox
<Peace-> i guess it should be
<Peace-> LANG=nl_nl.UTF-8 ; firefox
<Peace-> if it works and you can not find a solution the trick is to modify the launcher
<Peace-> mweijts: ^
<mweijts> gonna try
<Peace-> LANG=nl_NL.UTF-8 ; firefox     mweijts
<Peace-> :) capital NL  missing
<mweijts> Peace-: TB is dutch language now, gonna try FF
<mweijts> Peace-: thats working from a terminal FF an TB, but when i start from the menu its still English
<Peace-> mweijts: kdesudo kate /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
<Peace-> CRTL F  exec
<Peace-> try to modify that file with the new string
<mweijts> Peace-: thx for the help both are now working
<cubbybear> Can someone recommend a email client that will import all the structure from kmail/kaddressbook and import and export to Google mail and calendar. I am using KDE 4.9.3 and kontact is just not usable. Constantly not able to filter, download, and constantly unable to open mail folders.
<BehindComputer> hi
<BluesKaj> cubbybear, thunderbird
<cubbybear> BluesKaj: Thanks the more they improve Kontact  the less functional it seems to get. This set up is a new set up of 12.10 and it is mostly broken out of the box. Thanks for listening to my unproductive rant.
<BluesKaj> cubbybear, I tried kmail kontact and the PIM , giving them a chance several times , but kmail would just segfault after a week or so . I finally decided to give it up fro good.Besisdes thunderbird does the job for me
<BluesKaj> it's unfortunate that the same kmail bug is reported several times per week , but nothing is being done , or so it seems
<cubbybear> BluesKaj: I know, I am a very loyal KDE fan, but Kontact just seems to get more and more disfunctional. For me a pim just needs to function with out problem.
<BluesKaj> cubbybear, the pim suite on kubuntu isn't as successful as it is on other OSs from what I've read
<FlashDeluxe> hi! i got a problem, i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and now with lighdm i can only choose between two users: test and guest, but i do not see my username and i cannot type in my username.  With xdm everything works fine. I tried to modify ligtdm.conf with "greeter-show-manual-login=true" but it has no effect, does anybody now this problem or can help me?
<FlashDeluxe> PS I am using ldap for user authentification
<ovidiu-florin> hello, I received some updates today, and int the Muon Update manager, no matter on which update I click I see the same description: http://paste.kde.org/611396/ is this normal? It hasn't happened before.
<tsimpson> ovidiu-florin: more than one binary package can be generated from the same source package, so a change in one source package can produce several binary package updates
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: can you also help me with annother thing? since I received the update to kernel 3.2.0-33-generic-pae a few days ago I can't theter my phone on USB anymore. is this related?
<tsimpson> it's possible, you should have the previous kernel still so try booting into that and see if the error persists
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't made any other changes since then, except... I uninstalled bcmwl-kernel-source
<ovidiu-florin> and I did that because my broadcom wireless card was not working anymore
<ovidiu-florin> I'll give it a try
<ovidiu-florin> tsimpson: thank you
<tsimpson> you're welcome
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, where's the proxy located ?
<phunyguy_work> lol wrong channel, but it is at home while I am at work connected via openvpn.
<phunyguy_work> i use ssh to forward oprt 1080 there
<phunyguy_work> port**
<phunyguy_work> and then map localhost:1080 as socks host in proxy settings
<phunyguy_work> works great fro most things like aptitude, firefox, irc, facebook chat, google chat, just no gwibber and twitter it seems.
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, well if do a whois , I get a florida location , but traceroute shows at final IP in Newark NJ
<phunyguy_work> a whois on me?
<BluesKaj> yes
<phunyguy_work> interesting, my house is in Georgia just over the border
<BluesKaj> interesting how these snodes work
<phunyguy_work> but I also get banner ads for Madison Wisconsin
<phunyguy_work> (find girls in Madison now!)
<phunyguy_work> anyways.  It works on my laptop when at home.  but my work PC wont play nice
<BluesKaj> oops , phunyguy_work , you're right . it is Ga
<phunyguy_work> I work out of Jacksonville, Florida, and live in Kingsland, GA.  I VPN to home to get around silly work restrictions.
<BluesKaj> I see
<phunyguy_work> had to find an open outgoing port (TCP 1935 was the ONLY one) so that I could get a tunnel going on that port.
<phunyguy_work> I just send all my internet traffic through it.
<phunyguy_work> all works except gwibber it seems
<melvincv> well, I still cannot figure out the difference between new Activities and desktop workspaces...
<melvincv> I mean the activity manager
<datruth> Is there something betterthan virtualbox it seems to be the main cause of freezing and locking up my kubuntu system
<melvincv> Is there a way to disable that?
<datruth> I'm on 12.04
<melvincv> datruth: kvm or qemu
<datruth> kvm is a software?
<melvincv> datruth: yes, not much better feature wise though
<melvincv> actually worse
<datruth> :(
<melvincv> I tried it on fedora
<datruth> is virtualbox supposed to be the best out of the bunch?
<melvincv> I'm amazed by the effects here, compared to Unity...
<melvincv> the desktop is very... pretty.
<BluesKaj> datruth, what about a real install
<datruth> BluesKaj: a real install?
<BluesKaj> instead of VB'
<phunyguy_work> I love Virtualbox, never had any freezing issues.
<melvincv> couple of bugs though, got to report them
<datruth> BluesKaj: In that case I don't need a real install I need it to be virtualized.
<datruth> phunyguy_work: are you on 12.04 or 12.10?
<phunyguy_work> datruth: yes.
<phunyguy_work> (both)
<datruth> phunyguy_work: no problems on either?
<phunyguy_work> but not kubuntu, just ubuntu, but I have used it on kde and it works great there too
<datruth> this is like the 4th 5th time my system has locked up due to virtualbox
<phunyguy_work> (on both versions)
 * datruth wonders if his kubuntu is trashed
<datruth> perhaps ubuntu might be a better fit
<BluesKaj> datruth, you mean in your case , well those are the problems you have to deal with if you must use VB
<phunyguy_work> You would think VB would run better under KDE... the gui is qt4, no?
<datruth> BluesKaj: right ok
<melvincv> one is with the activity manager. the shell crashes many times when I create a new activity and click 'add widgets' and 'activities'
<phunyguy_work> BluesKaj, I entertained KMS, but has issues with network bridging, I wanted the VMs to have an IP on my LAN, not NAT.  network-manager wouldn't allow it.
<phunyguy_work> had*
<phunyguy_work> in fact for my usage I had to have the VMs visible on the network, due to
<BluesKaj> phunyguy_work, yes qt is the default style engine
<phunyguy_work> errr oops
<phunyguy_work> due to the clients needing to check in with a server, and be recognized by mac.
<melvincv> Anyway, I'll stick with KDE for a while... report a few crashes and bugs.
<phunyguy_work> but VirtualBox just works for me/
<melvincv> How does Wine work? They say Wine does not like desktop compositing...
<datruth> is 12.10 stable or still in betta?
<melvincv> datruth: stable
<datruth> hrmm okay
<melvincv> but has bugs... every software has them anyway :)
<datruth> time for an dist-upgrade maybe that'll stop the lockups
<xixor> datruth: 12.10 has been very stable for me
<datruth> nice
<melvincv> no show stoppers so far. Tiny bugs only :)
<datruth> from 12.04 apt-get dist-upgrade will take me to 12.10 or the latest beta?
<phunyguy_work> 12.10.
<phunyguy_work> I would imagine anyway
<BluesKaj> datruth, 12.10 is in official release , not beta , and has been for 6 weeks
<phunyguy_work> do-release-upgrade still a valid command?
<BluesKaj> yers
<BluesKaj> err yes :)
<phunyguy_work> :)
<phunyguy_work> ewps.
<phunyguy_work> that's what i get for messing around.
<xixor> I'd like to know how much of (k/x/u)buntus install base on desktops (not servers), runs LTS releases for > 2 years
<BluesKaj> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<xixor> I haven't encountered a single person running 10.04 LTS
<xixor> I always find it funny when linux installs ask if they want you to participate in keeping statistics of which packages are installed to help them understand which packages are popular.  I'm downloading the packages from your repositories, I'm giving you that information whether I click this box or not
<datruth> Hrmm I guess no 12.10 for me the moon software app isn't detecting it
<bazhang> datruth, make sure that it allows non-LTS upgrades
<datruth> gotcha
<bazhang> datruth, I'm not on Kubuntu right now, so I cannot say where muon keeps that setting
<datruth> bazhang: found it thanks :)
<bazhang> :)
<datruth> wow lots of updates
<datruth> almost 2000
<ricardo_> prueba
<centran> I just upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and get a black/blank screen after the splash screen
<centran> I can ctrl+alt+f1 which is what I am doing now
<BluesKaj> centran, run sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , then reboot
<centran> allready tried that
<BluesKaj> ok , centran any errors?
<centran> no errors just a blank screen after the splash screen
<centran> I can ctrl+alt+f1 which is what I am doing now
<BluesKaj> centran, which graphics card ?
<centran> nvidia quadro
<BluesKaj> centran, ok, sudo service lightdm stop , assuming you're running 12.04 or higher
<BluesKaj> centran, then , sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then sudo nvidia-xconfig , then startx
<BluesKaj> centran, reinstalling kdm won't help youy btw
<centran> yeah I thought kubuntu ditched kdm in favor of lightdm
<BluesKaj> they did on 12.04 and 12.10 afaik
<BluesKaj> I tried reinstalling kdem too ,but it didn't solve my blackscreen login problem either
<BluesKaj> err kdm
<BluesKaj> installing the nvidia-current driver fixed it
<centran> well time to restart and hope it works
<BluesKaj> if you ran the commands I posted. no need to restart
<dahlia> how can I tell kde to not use my gpu for anything? it makes my 3d apps slow down
<BluesKaj> your gpu should relieve your cpu thereby speeding things up , otherwise your 3D apps would be even slower
<dahlia> I dont want my gpu to do desktop effects, I want it to be dedicated to my 3d apps only
<xixor> setting the renderer from OpenGl to XRender might do that
<xixor> or disable desktop effects
<dahlia> I tried xrender but didnt seem to help. I only see "disable at startup"
<dahlia> or "enable at startup"
<xixor> alt+shift+F12 can be used to toggle desktop effects off/on
<BluesKaj> dahlia, well , if you find a control app that can do that for , please let us know
<BluesKaj> for you
<dahlia> tried alt/shift/f12 but no effect
<dahlia> Ill try unclicking enable at startup and rebooting
<dahlia> or can I just relog?
<BluesKaj> dahlia, which graphics card ?
<dahlia> nvidia 8600gtx
<dahlia> there seems to be some strange interaction between kwin and opengl and when my 3d apps use a lot of resources kwin dies
<BluesKaj> then you should be happy to have the gpu do your heavy lifting , it runs graphical apps much more efficiently than the cpu , that's what a graphics card is supposed to do ... there must be some other app slowing down your 3d apps
<dahlia> no I dont want kwin to use the GPU at all
<dahlia> I need my 3d apps to perform, I dont need fancy window effects
<BluesKaj> dahlia, well , good luck  ...then turn off the desktop effects
<dahlia> ok I guess reboot did it, alt-shift-f12 didnt
<xixor> that's strange
<xixor> there are only a couple of desktop effects that eat GPU afaik... blur, transparency, wobbly windows
<xixor> a few of the task switching effects, desktop cube
<dahlia> the effects are nice and if I had a better computer I'd probably use them :)
<dahlia> but I dont :(
<Mic4cH> hi
<BluesKaj> I'm not a gamer and my pc is getting old , but desktop effects are nice to have
<dahlia> I turn off Aero on windows too, nothing against you guys :)
<u19809> hi all I have tree problems with precise pangolin :
<u19809> 1. my duals screen forgets its layout after reboot
<u19809> 2. I cannot enable 3d effects on my desktop
<u19809> 3. I have changed the look of KDE but my mozilla's menubar does not follow the look.
<u19809> Any suggestions ?
<FloodBotK1> u19809: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<u19809> not flooding . just entering three lines
<u19809> Can type fast ;)
<u19809> albeit with a lot of type-o's though
<dahlia> cant argue with a bot :P
<u19809> well its detection algo is a bot too sharp then :)
<Mic4cH> alt+ctrl+F12 isnt work for 3d effects?
<dahlia> didnt work for me
<yofel> try enabling kwin debug output in kdebugdialog, log out, then monitor ~/.xsession-errors for errors while you try to enable the effects
<Mic4cH> what graphic card?
<dahlia> nvidia 8600gtx
<Mic4cH> are u using drivers from nvidia?
<dahlia> ya, nvidia-current i think
<dahlia> its working ok now that I rebooted with effects of
<dahlia> *off
<lordievader> u19809: Under System Settings -> Display and Monitor you can click Save as Default, this should fix your first problem.
<Mic4cH> do u have turned it on like this? http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Yh85C7RqZJs/Tb1wOCLGNHI/AAAAAAAAAL0/KYyyX-yoi5o/s1600/Additional+Drivers+unity.png
<u19809> well that was a good excerise : alt-ctrl-f12 = black screen, no more X, reboot needed, after reboot no X because plasmadesktop goes bezerk and also virtuso-t.  had to disable everything again
<u19809> lordievader : i tried this but It does not remember it ...
<u19809> other remarks i had not seen...
<lordievader> u19809: Have you installed the driver for your card?
<u19809> yes ... nvidia
<Mic4cH> hey try alt+shift+F12 with only one monitor
<u19809> and it is loaded ... no errors
<lordievader> u19809: Is Xinerama enabled?
<u19809> where ?
<lordievader> u19809: Probably somewhere in the Nvidia control panel, however in order to enable Desktop Effects this should not be enabled.
<u19809> should not or must not ?
<lordievader> u19809: Composite and Xinerama are not compatible, so no it should not be enabled.
<u19809> where is the nvidia control panel ?
<lordievader> u19809: Not sure, don't run Nvidia here. But probably somewhere under Settings/System/Utilities (this all in the Application menu).
<u19809> Another problem I have btw is that when I boot and log on, I cannot click on items like the entries in the 'K' menu.  when I zap the X server and log back on then it works ?
<dahlia> just type nvidia in the search thingie
<lordievader> u19809: Let's start with one problem and go from there, ok?
<u19809> ok
<u19809> I have font the config
<u19809> Cant see any refs to xinerama ... and the config shows both displays perfectly well
<lordievader> u19809: While back since I last saw an nVidia control panel, this page seems to have a Xinerama option, don't know how old the image/driver is...: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156676/unable-to-apply-settings-to-nvidia-x-server-settings
<u19809> nope, that screen has changed, presumably auto detect
<lordievader> u19809: Xinerama is not something to autodetect... What kind of error do you get when you try to enable the desktop effects?
<u19809> a kwin message pops up stating that the following 3d items could not be enabled and then a whole list
<lordievader> u19809: Under the Advanced tab, what compositing type is used and what graphics system?
<u19809> opengl
<u19809> Graphics system I do  not see
<u19809> 2 optoins for opengl : 2 shaders and vsync
<lordievader> u19809: It's Qt graphics system it is right under Compositing type.
<u19809> no I only see 'general options'
<lordievader> u19809: Hmm... oke, what happens when you put it on Xrender? (Compositing type)
<u19809> open gl disables
<u19809> ok ... now things are better ... I see translucency  and no kwin message
<lordievader> u19809: Ok so now we know that the problem is the graphics driver :). Xrender is using the cpu to render everything, however you do want to use the GPU (OpenGL).
<lordievader> u19809: How did you install the nVidia driver?
<u19809> using the nvidia download and run the bin ... did say messages about mesagl etc
<Mic4cH> from nvidia site normal *.deb or additional driver
<u19809> additional
<lordievader> u19809: Hmm.. Could you uninstall that one and install the driver through the Jockey?
<u19809> the what ?
<lordievader> Mic4cH: Last driver I got from there also was a .bin, AMD also gives you .bin's.
<Mic4cH> amd
<Mic4cH> and this isnt gf?
<lordievader> u19809: Jockey = Additional Drivers. A easy to use tool to install drivers.
<Mic4cH> from nvidia?
<lordievader> Mic4cH: gf?
<Mic4cH> ok so there are bins .run
<Mic4cH> yea
<lordievader> Mic4cH: Ah yes, I stand corrected.
<Mic4cH> i missed that asker changed sry:P
<BluesKaj> u19809, alt +F2 , type in jockey
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It is a good idea to first uninstall the current driver.
<lordievader> u19809: You should look in the nVidia manual on how to do that.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, the nviodai installer will uninstall the drivber
<BluesKaj> nvidia
 * BluesKaj reaches for his glasses
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Even if it is a manual install?
<BluesKaj> yes it detects the existing driver
<BluesKaj> that's what jockey is all about
<u19809> ok ... will try that tomorrow ... need to go to bed ... more on this tomorrow Thx
<BluesKaj> yeah , time for the news etc ... been on here long enough today
<wissam> Hi ,"Manual partitioning in installer crashes when handling many partitions " How can i fix this ?
<wissam> I'm trying to install kubuntu 12.10
<march84> hello
<march84> just found out by coincidence tonight
<march84> is it normal that rekonq has GTK dialogs for upload?
<avihay> wissam_: try to use gparted from the live cd?
<avihay> march84: it's probably better to ask in #rekonq
<wissam> avihay: My problem is not with making the partions but the installer stops befor begining the disk setup
<march84> thanks, but it's something that all browsers actually do
<march84> and i am using kubuntu
<avihay> is disconnecting devices a viable option? there's also the alternative installer on the alt-cd
<avihay> it should be more robust
<wissam_> avihay: so i should download the dvd image again?
<avihay> the alternative-cd, or however it's called nowadays
<wissam_> can i install kubuntu from the command line ?
<avihay> it's an ncurses based installer
<17WAAPWV0> ok thnx
#kubuntu 2012-11-21
<cjae> can I make konqueror have a proper tool bar?
<muji> hello fellas/ and femmas, i tried to do apt-get update, and i got this error: http://pastie.org/5409667
<melvincv> omg I can't set a password for a user in kubuntu!
<melvincv> even sudo passwd *username is not working!
<melvincv> someone plz help me asap
<RamchandraApte> melvincv: elaborate please
<RamchandraApte> why did sudo passwd username fail?
<melvincv> I'n not able to login
<melvincv> When I try to login as the user, I get a terminal black screen and then the login prompt again.
<melvincv> trying again...
<melvincv> there is no 'switch user' ?
<melvincv> ok, got it
<melvincv> great. had to enter my pass 2 times to get back to my session.
<melvincv> should be some lock feature...
<melvincv> still no go...
<melvincv> not able to login as a new user. That's a show stopper. Going back to Ubuntu and Unity then.
<melvincv> Or log in automatically and use Kubuntu as a internet kiosk ;)
<melvincv> The fastest way to get to the Internet?
<tshering> how to format usb pendrive in kubuntu 12.10 64 bit
<bazhang> tshering, with the cli? the gui?
<tshering> gui if there is ..:)
<tshering> gui if there is one...
<bazhang> well gnome has gparted, not entirely sure about kde/qt
<tshering> yes ..thats what i was searching for but couldn't find one
<Tygart> I usually use KDE partition manager.
<Tygart> its allready installed
<Shift_> kubuntu should make chrome as the default browser
<tsimpson> you mean chromium, chrome is non-free
<tshering> Does the formatting in KDE Partition Manager is done via the properties tab ?
<Torch> tshering: if you just want to re-create a file system, yes
<tshering> thank you
<tshering> two more questions - problems with sox in k3b in 12.10 and bluetooth problems in the same OS..
<Mmike> what font am I changing to change the appearance (font) in the taskbar?
<Mmike> it's barely readable with the font I have now
<tsimpson> Mmike: I'd guess Taskbar under System Settings -> Application Appearance -> Fonts
<Mmike> <- blind man
<Mmike> TheDrums, tsimpson
<tsimpson> no problem
<Mmike> hm, it looks like there is some bug or something...
<Mmike> it looks awfull
<Mmike> there is some weird shaddow
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/taskbarfonts.png
<jd46> city.set
<jd46> you ey you
<jd46> set room is place
<Jarris> what is responsible for the screen when the LUKS passphrase is asked. there i have ugly pixel graphics and messages about what started are popping up in the password promt. any hints for me? thx in advance
<Jarris> all happaning at boot, befor lightdm is started
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<markit> hi, anyone with the home in a NFS share?
<Jarris> it's Plymouth, isn't it?
<RamchandraApte> Jarris: why do you have a dialog asking for passphrase before ldm?
<RamchandraApte> Jarris: do you encrypted disk or something?
<Jarris> sure
<RamchandraApte> Jarris: ?
<Jarris> RamchandraApte: i have a encrypte disk, but /boot. so there will be a luks prompt at boot
<RamchandraApte> Jarris: is it in GRUB?
<Jarris> RamchandraApte: GRUB ofc version 2, what else LILO? :)
<hateball> Hmmm, is there a way to 'diff' on two open files in Kate?
<hateball> I have them side by side
<OerHeks> hateball try Kompare, you need to save those 2 files first.
<hateball> OerHeks: I was hoping to not have to, otherwise I could just have used diff in the first place. Thanks tho :)
<OerHeks> Kompare is graphical
<hateball> OerHeks: Graphical or not is not really an issue to me, for some reason I just had two cutouts side by side in Kate and it got me curious :)
<OerHeks> kate shuld have a diff option :-)
<OerHeks> *c/should
<hateball> I'll just go back to bash :p
<linwin2> hello
<fisco> hola alguien habla español spanihs
<Yusup> hola fisco, english please
<Riddell> kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<xixor> Riddell: what's on the agenda?
<Riddell> agenda https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<xixor> thanks
<WineQQ_> hi guys i need your help :)  I installed debian squeeze fileserver on vmware player and smb.conf works fine with user = share + guest ok = yes ....
<WineQQ_> now i wanted to use the security = user option with smbpasswd -a user  but when im trying to enter a directory set with chmod 777 he doesnt accept the user/passwd  :(
<notze_> hi there
<notze_> actually my kubuntu runns very well except 2 things! kde doesnt auto recognize if i attach a monitor and the settings are never saved
<notze_> does anybody have help for this topic?
<notze_> i think thats very basic
<genii-around> notze_: For the desktop to load up next time with the same settings as when you shut down... System Settings...System Administration... Startup and Shutdown... Session Management
<genii-around> And check off "Restore previous session"
<notze_> okay thats done
<notze_> already thx
<notze_> but that cannot be the solution since! you never know if i start the monitor attached or not
<genii-around> notze_:  The detection of monitors after bootup is a tricky one. A lot of video cards made by ATI/AMD for instance have this problem where if one is not there at boot it never bothers to look again.
<notze_> hum
<notze_> ok
<notze_> genii-around: look-> the monitor connections is recognized and it asks for opening the dialog
<notze_> but thats not perfect
<notze_> it should safe the settings
<genii-around> notze_: But how can it know you will be plugging the same monitor in every time? etc
<notze_> look i love linux i love kde. i have a system on the left with kubuntu on the left windows. same monitors. if i detach the windows machine it works perfectly
<notze_> not with kubuntu
<notze_> now i want to improve linux with discussing it with you guys :=
<Torch> notze_: so? what's your point? windows and linux/kde are not the same?
<notze_> no
<notze_> windows can do it
<Torch> notze_: then use windows.
<notze_> so we need to be able to do it as well
<notze_> i dotn want
<Torch> notze_: if it's so important to you
<notze_> Torch dont talk to me
<Torch> notze_: patches welcome
<notze_> yes as soon as i found that one is needed
<notze_> i would do it
<notze_> but i will exclude you from the user list since you'Re a destructive person
<WineQQ_> hi guys i just installed debian fileserver and configured smb.conf  with security = share
<WineQQ_> i also added 2 new user with password  with smbpasswd ... but when it comes to authorizing over network it doesnt work for me
<WineQQ_> pls help :)
<lordievader> WineQQ_: Ask around in #debian, this is #kubuntu only Kubuntu is supported here.
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> does anybody works on laptop with nvidia ?
<noaXess> since latest kde and lightdm i have a lot grafic usage problem.. if effects are on, after minutes, i can't work.. and xorg uses to much cpu so i need to disable effects with SHIFT+ALT+F12..
<noaXess> i have moved /etc/X11/xorg.conf so kubuntu should auto use the correct driver
<noaXess> are there any settings that can optimize grafic for 12.10, nvidia, and xorg?
<genii-around> noaXess: I'm not having problems with native KDE apps currently, but firefox sitting on pages with flash content will suddenly make X climb to 90-99% cpu until flash crashes then it goes back to normal.
<noaXess> jep... it is also mine prob.. if i work in firefox then xorg cpu usage is horrible
<noaXess> ineed to work with no effect.. but also this is sometimes uses a lot of cpu usage.
<ozzzy_> firefox isn't good
<noaXess> but it also happens in other programms.. w/o ff opend
<genii-around> noaXess: gtk programs?
<noaXess> hm.. too
<noaXess> genii-around: and java progs.. also thunderbird.. normal usage
<genii-around> I don't think thunderbird is a Qt app.
<noaXess> yea.. but all those apps are working great on 12.04.. and now.. problems.. does the problem com e from lightdm?
<notze_> if i boot the kubuntu from the cd like trial edition my UMTS device is found and works. if i install it its not working but found by lsusb what can it be
<munny> hi all
<notze_> the mobile_broadband is greyed out
<munny> anyone can help me with kubuntuforums.net? from this mornig i can't access with 403 Forbidden message :(
<munny> Spammer tolerant host network (hn-103) :(
<genii-around> notze: You probably need the firmware loaded. I had this with my Gobi2000 adapter
<genii-around> notze: You probably need the firmware loaded. I had this with my Gobi2000 adapter
<notze> i have the same
<notze> but it works on the live system
<notze> that makes me wondering
<genii-around> !info gobi-loader
<ubottu> gobi-loader (source: gobi-loader): Firmware loader for Qualcom GobiUSB chipsets. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 80 kB
<genii-around> notze: The gobi-loader will try to load the firmware and make the wwan0 device
<notze> right thats not here
<notze> thx
<notze> good hint
<genii-around> notze: I may still have the firmware around, if so I can put it somewhere accessible for you
<notze> try it! reboot
<notze> yeah tell me in asecond :=
<notze> thx
<genii-around> notze: Any joy?
<notze> mhm gobi-loader is active
<notze> still looking for the right firmware
<Tygart> I want to see my battery discharge rate using powertop but it does not show it. I was about to download batmon.app is this correct?
<genii-around> notze: I'll PM
<notze> thx
<genii-around> notze: It's what I'm currently using on this box for my device: Bus 001 Device 003: ID 03f0:241d Hewlett-Packard Gobi 2000 Wireless Modem (QDL mode)
<genii-around> ( right now the firmware is not loaded and it only sees one device, after it loads it sees two devices )
<genii-around> notze: If you have those untarred and gobi-loader installed, should be good to go. I'll be here when you reboot
<notze> cool th
<genii-around> notze: I would rather do the support in open channel and not PM unless sensitive info, like my IP
<notze> ok :)
<enlon> Hi, is it possible in NetworkManager to enter the wpa2 key in hashed form and not the password?
<genii-around> notze: dmesg reports OK for the gobi now?
<notze> almost working!!! device is found
<notze> only connecting doesnt
<notze> but pin everything works
<genii-around> Good :-)
<notze> hum
<notze> for some reason no connect maybee bad network or username problem
<genii-around> notze: My amss.mbn file is probably not good for your provider ( mine is for Rogers ). Let me see to find a list
<notze> systemname: ttyusb1
<notze> thats strange i think
<genii-around> notze: Nah. At any rate, you may find something useful to find the right set of ISP specific files here: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Talk:Qualcomm_Gobi_2000
<notze__> but that means now that on the live cd theres the firware active?!
<genii-around> notze__: Apparently.
<maurizio> CIAO
<phoenix_firebrd> 4.9.80 available for testing?
<paul_> need help installing a printer...anyone there?
<paul_> port 9100 doesn't work, what port can I use? the printer is connected via USB
<paul_> hello?
<notze_> never allow yourself to ask in another channel if no one answers, otherwise a guy called Torch becomes crazy
<notze_> and hes like a torch in the dark he can see it in every channel
<paul_> thx for the advice but your pretty useless at helping with printing issues
<paul_> theres only one channel and you're the only other one here
<genii-around> paul_: Have you tried adding it from System Settings...Hardware...Printers   ?
<genii-around> paul_: Have you tried adding it from System Settings...Hardware...Printers ?
<genii-around> Meh, he is gone again.
<notze_> genii
<notze_> i try now the original fireware from windows image
<notze_> since still problems
#kubuntu 2012-11-22
<cjae> Ok so I have a ubuntu latop but run kubuntu 12.04 on the desktop. I would like to not have unity but gnome3 and gnome classic as other gui shells to login into. I also would like to not corrupt as much of kde as possible. For example it dont want kde using gtk libraries or something of that nature if it didnt use them before. I had unity on the laptop but I did more than just sudo apt-get install gnome-shell, but cant seem to find a
<cjae> relevant page for this.
<Tygart> cjae: I would suggest "gnome-session-fallback" or "gnome-shell"
<Tygart> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/gnome-session-fallback
<Tygart> oops
<Tygart> sorry not in English
<xixor> man.  slashdot is such a linux circle-jerk, I can't even read it anymore
<melvincv> hi
<melvincv> anyway, the Muon software center is more responsive than the Unity one. Thums Up to you :)
<melvincv> I'm installing the virtual machine manager app.
<melvincv> Hope it's a good one. And it pulls in the deps. I have AMD-V enabled.
<Atamira> how do you get desktop icons for removeable media? IE dvdroms
<melvincv> hi, the KDE partition manager can't create a ext4 partition on a newly initialized disk
<melvincv> ??? weird. what to do now?
<melvincv> It just show 'error'... no detail
<notze_> how can i bring all windows back to monitor 1?
<notze_> if i detach monitor 2 they stay on the virtual monitor so i cant see them anymore
<noaXess> morning
<noaXess> on a nfs share, how do i keep mtimes while file transfer from client to server?
<Kottizen> http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-mu1892
<Kottizen> What are those computers? I've never used KRDC on this system before...
<lordievader> Kottizen: I think zeroconf is looking for vnc servers on your network and adds them automatically.
<ice> hi all..
<ice> i've got several kubuntu desktops that are offline and would like to perfom installations of addtional packages from a USB stick, whats the best way?
<ice> for example i want all the 'build-essential' dependencies installed with out the clean kubuntu install ever been on the internet
<tcberner> Good afternoon. amarok segfaults if the external harddisk, where my collection resides, is not mounted.
<tcberner> version installed is 2.6.0-0ubuntu2.1
<milo64> hey alll
<milo64> joins and parts and nick changes! :DD
<milo64> hi all
<milo64> does donating to Kubuntu also donates to Ubuntu?
<tsimpson> Kubuntu and Ubuntu are funded by different companies now
<milo64> so
<milo64> if i donate to kubuntu, it won't go to ubuntu?
<tsimpson> well I don't know how one goes about donating money to either
<tsimpson> Riddell: ?
<notze> is tehre a way how i can show lall windows on desktop 1
<notze> monitor 1
<notze> since when i disconnect i cant see the others anymore, that belonged to monitor 2
<Riddell> milo64: if you donate through canonical then it won't come to kubuntu
<Riddell> despite what they say, it's not true
<thelionroars> notze I usually get around that by deactivating that monitor before disconnecting, not sure if there is  a better solution
<notze> thx for this but i never think about that
<notze> the kde should eb able to reanrange
<thelionroars> yeah like a dozen other things it should do :P
<notze> e.g?
<notze> i used KDE like 5 years ago
<notze> now i thought i give it a try
<notze> but nothing became really better
<notze> okay copy paste and stuff
<notze> but its like a baby
<thelionroars> should handle power management so that screensaver/sleep doesn't come on when a video is playing fullscreen
<thelionroars> can't think of others atm, but they are there :)
<notze> a lotlot
<notze> is gnoem beter regarding this?
<milo64> Riddell: i like Kubuntu, but I hate Ubuntu because of Unity :P
<thelionroars> not sure, I haven't used Gnome for years
<milo64> gnome sucks.
<Riddell> milo64: we have a UK bank account if you wish to donate, I've also had people send money to my personal paypal account which I've transfered to the bank account (requires lots of trust)
<milo64> hmm?
<milo64> i can hardly trust someone.... I am very poor!
<milo64> :X
<milo64> Quasel client is very noisy....
<hateball> milo64: Noisy how?
<milo64> hard to use... etc.
<milo64> compared to weechat and xchat :|
<hateball> Mhm
<hateball> apt-get install irssi ;)
<milo64> *sigh*
 * hateball runs Quassel right now btw
 * milo64 throws balls of hates on hateball
<milo64> because quassel is noisy
<hateball> I don't see how noisy = hard to use
<hateball> Do you mean there are a lot of options?
<hateball> I'd call that cluttered if anything
<hateball> Still... you /join a channel. You type text. Not sure how much you can improve that :)
<milo64> nvm
<milo64> ¿¿
 * milo64 clicks "Remove this Show Desktop"
<milo64> :|
<xixor> milo64: ?
<milo64> ¿What?
<milo64> it was a joke
<milo64> :P
<milo64> xD
<Brustofski-Fan> Audio output failed:  The audio device "default" could not be used:   No such file or directory.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, which soundcard?
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: IDT with beatsaudio
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: it happened after i added ( tsched=0 ) is pulseaudio default.pa
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, in the terminal , sudo lshw -C sound , look for the line beginning with "product"
<BluesKaj> to what file did you add tsched=0 ?
<Brustofski-Fan> product: BeaverCreek HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6500D and 6400G-6600G series]
<Brustofski-Fan> product: Hudson Azalia Controller
<Brustofski-Fan> 2 lines
<Brustofski-Fan> I don'y use the hdmi
<bux> hi
<bux> i ll like to loop over files within a folder
<bux> and for each file create a variable
<bux> i tried:
<bux> foreach f (*.smi)
<bux> echo $f \ cut -d. -f1 > $t
<bux> echo $t
<bux> end
<FloodBotK1> bux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RamchandraApte> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bux> but it is not working
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, ok open alsamixer in the terminal and check which audio chip is listed in the top left
<bux> i would like the outcome of echo $f  | cut -d. -f1 within a variable
<bux> any ideas ?
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: ATI R6xx HDMI
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, ok we need more info , pastebin the out put from ,  sudo aplay -l
<BluesKaj> bux  , think you might get an an answer in #ubuntu , chances are 8 or so times greater there
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/fJt0GmDR
<san> Hi Guys
<san> m running kubuntu 12.10
<san> want to upgrade to 13.04
<san> please tell me the command
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades/Kubuntu
<Brustofski-Fan> 13.04 not out
<san> 13.04 daily build
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: Any idea
<san> earlier it was update-manager-d
<san> but its not working now
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, in the terminal , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel ...if the audio module loads properly there will be no output
<BluesKaj> san, sudo do-release-upgrade -d , if you want to upgrade to 13.04 thru the internet
<Brustofski-Fan> Then reboot or what
<san> ok will try this
<Brustofski-Fan> brb
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, open krunner(alt+F2) and do, kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  , add this line to the bottom,  ' options snd_hda_intel index=0 ', save the file and reboot
<BluesKaj> gawd
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: still samething
<san> Many Thanks guys.. its upgrading
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, you left too soon , open krunner(alt+F2) and do, kdesudo kate /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  , add this line to the bottom,  ' options snd_hda_intel index=0 ', save the file and reboot
<BluesKaj> san once upgraded , advice can be had in #ubuntu+1 , all DE's are welcome there
<Brustofski-Fan> ok see what happens
<nicolas__> Hi everyone
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: did not help
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, make sure all ctrls in alsamixer are unmuted , noMM in the boxes, and turn them up with the up/down arrow keys
<BluesKaj> also Brustofski-Fan what di you do with tsched=0  in pulseaudio default.pa...what's the actual file path
<nicolas__> I'm trying to sync my gmail contacts with kmail. However, the autocompletion doesn't work when  try to compose a new mail. I've search the web but it did not really help altough the problem seems to be quite recurent. Do you have any idea
<Brustofski-Fan> Don't have any controls to unmute..... onlything that has controls is the hdmi
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, ok , install pavucontrol , and setup the inputs and output devices with that
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: nothing worked but sence it happened when i edited the pulseaudio default.pa.. I restored that file rebooted and now it works
<BluesKaj> nicolas__, in gmail create a Contacts.ldif file and just import it into kmail
<BluesKaj> also Brustofski-Fan what did you do with tsched=0  in pulseaudio default.pa...what's the actual file path
<BluesKaj> don't fool with pulseaudio.pa ..best to install pavucontrol  and setup the inputs and output devices with that , if you wish
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan ^
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: VLC screws up.. gets scratchy and lags.. It's supose to be a fix for it
<nicolas__> BluesKaj: Thank you for your response. But from what I see, Gmail does not support LDAP
<nicolas__> I successfully synced the contacts in Kaddressbook. The problem seems to be in the autocompletion of kmail. When I clic "select" in kmail the I can select my contacts. It's "just" autocompletion that doen't work
<BluesKaj> nicolas__, well , congratulations on getting kmail to work for you , but I gave up on a while back , I think the ppl at #kde chat can probly help if nobody else can here .
<nicolas__> BluesKaj: Ok, thank you!
<Mmike> Hi, guys. is there a way to make konsole have all the tab-titles the same size? I use %w for a title  (so that when i ssh to second or third box the title changes), but when I enter very very long directory path, that tab title stretches and the rest become unreadable
<milo64> Mmike: I don't understand!
<milo64> give me a screen shot of what it happen
<Mmike> sec
<milo64> imgur
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/konsole.png
<Mmike> see how the leftmost tab is wide?
<milo64> hmm
<milo64> i wouldn't mind that if i were you... Mmike, your intention is to see what directory you are on from the tab name?
<milo64> Use 'pwd'
<Mmike> I'd like it not to grow if there is no room (that is, if I have 10 tabs, I want them all the same size), and, also, I'd like to have them trimmed from the right, not from the left ( so that user@host:/... is always visible, not the ../some/dir part)
<milo64> hmm
<Mmike> actually, I want to know what host I am on in certain tab. Also, 'pwd' is no good as I'd have to switch to that tab first (but, as I've said, I'm  more interested in user@host part than in directory part)
<milo64> echo "$(whoami)@$(hostname)"...
<milo64> nvm then
<Mmike> milo64, yup, but I have that in my prompt, no point in typing that :) And, %w says 'use what shell is seetting', so that's all good. Just the size and the trimming is not
<milo64> :|
<Mmike> no probls, just wanted to know if it's possible
<Mmike> I guess hacking that in shouldn't be a problem
<Mmike> the available time might be, though :/
<larry_> anyone live here?
<milo64> larry_: 299 people live here counting you and me.
<milo64> unless if there are bots
<milo64> ah
<milo64> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<milo64> *sigh*
<milo64> larry_: 296
<larry_> nice to know milo
<larry_> anyone here aware of the Eiffel programming language/method?
<milo64> oh no, gotta go
<Mmike> he doesn't seem to like eiffel
<draciron> trying to help a friend out with Nvidia problem but out of ideas.
<draciron> got everything working except she has a cursor that vanishes.
<morgan> draciron are you using the nvidia driver ?
<morgan> or the opensource one
<morgan> and ddo you have an xorg.conf ?
<draciron> the navue trapped her in low rez so I had her install the nvidia current from repository.
<draciron> an xorg.conf was created when I had her run nvidia-settings
<draciron> There used to be a ay long ago to fix that. Something about setting the cursor but been years sinceI had to do that.
<draciron> Installing nvidia current got everything working at least after getting kernel source & headersinstalled.
<draciron> except for the cursor. It vanishes or button it is over vanishes.
<draciron> she's using an old Emachine so I as surprised she had ANY problems with the drivers.
<Walex2> draciron: note that older nVidia cards require older driver editions, not newer ones
<larry_> anyone else using yacy?
<larry_> cannot seem to locate it using apt-get
<bazhang> !find yacy
<ubottu> File yacy found in dooble, jsonbot, openvas-plugins-dfsg
<bazhang> larry_, what exactly is "yacy"
<larry_> yacy = opensource peer search engine without spying by google et al
<bazhang> got a link?
<larry_> yacy.net
<larry_> I am putting together with Tor
<larry_> (don't like the google-ly eyes spying on every little search and link via chrome and others
<draciron> Walex2, only one edition in repository. Nvidia current. Any idea where to get older ones?
<bazhang> larry_, that page has the tar.gz ; an alternate method suggests adding a repo. neither are supported so good idea to make backups before using either method
<larry_> <-- somewhat new to linux. Please define repo? (assuming backup respository)
<Walex2> draciron: I got 12.04 and i see all three, 'nvidia-current', 'nvidia-96' and 'nvidia-173'. You may have to add more lines to 'sources.list'. Couple links:
<Walex2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/nvidia-96
<Walex2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/nvidia-173
<bazhang> larry_, a repo is a software repository, a place from which to install software. a search using the terms Ubuntu yacy leads to several links telling exactly how to enable said repos
<Walex2> larry_: to add a bit to what bazhang said, try to imagine it as an app store. Ubuntu has over 10,000 free sw packages in the standard repo, most of them derived from Debian packages.
 * Walex2 cringes when describing a repository as an app store :-)
<larry_> bazhang, ok ... thx
<BluesKaj> !repository | larry
<ubottu> larry: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<larry_> does the "muon package manager" access these repositories to show me what is and is not installed?
<OerHeks> larry, sure, after sudo apt-get update the list is loaded in muon.
<larry_> excellent (I am looking at this list now)
<sambagirl> hi i have ubuntu 10.10 on one of my laptops and i prefer gnome with upper and lower panels and applets i can put anywhere i desire. is this option available with kubuntu? i dont like the desktop managers in ubuntu anymore and i am looking for consistancy from what i have had for years.
<OerHeks> sambagirl, KDE has one panel, at the bottom, but that is ajustable to the top/side
<BluesKaj> sambagirl, yes to the panels in kubuntu
<OerHeks> *adjustable
<OerHeks> plasma is awesome :-D
<BluesKaj> sambagirl, you can add a top panel with the desktop option on the top left
<BluesKaj> sambagirl, the normal panel position is at the bottom by default
<BluesKaj> for top panel it might be on the topright , sambagirl depending on where the desktop option posititons itself on your install
<sambagirl> so i can't have an upper one and a lower one?
<BluesKaj> yes
<sambagirl> i just dont understand why that would be eliminated? just doesnt make any sense.
<BluesKaj> why you wouls want 2 is beyond me , but each to his/her own :)
<BluesKaj> sorry sambagirl you can have 2 ..i misread
<sambagirl> well the top one would have all my quick launch apps, my applets, date, time, weather, various shells for quick launch.  the bottom one has my open apps as well as 6 window i can switch thru or workspaces i suppose. i use compiz extensively.
<BluesKaj> yeah , typical gnome setup
<sambagirl> oh ok
<BluesKaj> on kde you can everything in one panel
<sambagirl> so what do i need to download cause i backed up my home directory and am about to copy / paste my sticky notes and email them to myself
<sambagirl> i dont like kde
<sambagirl> gnome is my pref
<BluesKaj> well kubuntu is kde desktop
<sambagirl> ohhh
<sambagirl> so i should be in xubuntu?
<sambagirl> ahh k for kde i get it
<sambagirl> sorry
<BluesKaj> dunno never used xubuntu , do some DE research to see what you might like
<sambagirl> yeah ok thanks
<BluesKaj> good luck ":)
<Mmike> sambagirl, I have set up my KDE almost as it was in gnome2
<Mmike> And I like it, most of it :)
<Mmike> Two pannels, taskbar and pager (virtual destop switcher) at the bottom, 'start' menu, date, system tray etc, at the top
<Mmike> and launchers (shortcuts) at the top panel too
<sambagirl> really?
<Mmike> I just wish KDE had nice network/mem-usage/load/etc graphers, as gnome system-monitor applet was :/
<BluesKaj> Mmike, do a prtsrn and imagebin it
<sambagirl> i've looked at probably 100 different distrobutions and while kde is elegant and attractive, i just dont dig it for whatever reason i am not exactly sure.
<Mmike> sec
<BluesKaj> not enough brown and orange ?
<xixor> I love linux users.  Complain vehemently whenever any app uses the most minescule amount of memory.  While using an overly elaborate widget to monitor their memory usage.
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/mykde.png
<Mmike> xixor, gnome system-monitor (or system-status, dunno about the name) was realy realy cool. a bit ugly but small, informative, excellent
<Mmike> don't have my gnome desktop screenshot handy now :/
<Mmike> what i LOVE about KDE is ability to turn of composting on-the-fly
<Mmike> so I can again play my games trough wine! :)
<xixor> Mmike: I'm using one of the KDE applet/widgets thing.  I have an auto-hiding panel on the right-most edge of the right-most monitor that has a few quick launch buttons on it, but also has a Ksystem monitor applet or something like that, that works quite well.  Temperature, memory, HD, network, CPU monitoring
<Mmike> xixor, mind if I ask for a screenshot?
<Mmike> sambagirl, xfce is neat, fast, but limited. And lxde is even faster, if you don't mind limitations
<Mmike> for me, I think I'll stick with KDE, just have to get used to it.
<xixor> Mmike: I'm not sure if I have one that shows that panel
<Mmike> xixor, printscreen?
<xixor> Mmike: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1781062/lolnux.png
<Mmike> because all the KDE widgets i tried for monitoring those thingies are not good. either take too much resources or are unreadable, or...
<Mmike> thnx, lemme see
<xixor> Mmike: I'm not using that computer right now, so can't get one with the hidden panel with the system monitor applet.  That is what the desktop looks like though
<Mmike> xixor, I se
<Mmike> I see
<Mmike> i always love to see other people's desktops :)
<xixor> what is that red box on your upper panel?
<phoenix_firebrd> kde 4.10 beta 1 availbale?
<cjohnston> Riddell: ping
<AnOlderGuy> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu Precise. Today I opened (tried to) Synaptic in order to update a system that was non used since a couple of months and I got the following error message:
<AnOlderGuy> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<AnOlderGuy> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages
<AnOlderGuy> E: Impossibile analizzare o aprire l'elenco dei pacchetti o il file di stato.
<AnOlderGuy> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<AnOlderGuy> giving any suggestion, please bear in mind I'm on a very slow connection
<ledah> why synaptic?
<cjae> why does k3b keep asking me to install mp3 encoding over and over again
<BluesKaj> cjae, it's a bug
<cjae> ok so they are installed still?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> check your plugins
<BluesKaj> k3b that is
<OerHeks> maybe you need lame codec for m-3 support ?
<Riddell> cjohnston: pong?
<cjohnston> Riddell: are all of the kubuntu blueprints setup and ready on status.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> cjohnston: they are on launchpad
 * Riddell looks at
<Riddell> at status.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> cjohnston: yep looks good
<cjohnston> cool. thanks Riddell
<avihay> anyone happens to know/have the command to reset the trey icon's icon cache ?
<ed5785434567654> hi, anyone know how to name/label hdd which has fat32 filesystem, partition manager says this filesystem doesnt support labels, but the external seagate hdd  I bought years ago has fat32 and also is name SEA_DISK? thanks
<genii-around> ed5785434567654: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive#FAT16_and_FAT32
<wissam> Hi ,i have avermedia pci analog tv card but no sound in tvtime or kradio4
<wissam> after doing some search i can hear sound with this command "tvtime | arecord -D hw:1,0 -r 32000 -c 2 -f S16_LE | aplay - +"
<wissam> but i can't record in radio or tv
<wissam> when runing tvtime command at the command line i got this two errors :
<wissam> mixer: Can't open mixer default, mixer volume and mute unavailable.
<wissam> mixer: Can't open device default/Line, mixer volume and mute unavailable
<amichair> After one of my recent upgrades (either to Kubuntu 12.10 or to KDE 4.9.x, not sure), my desktop started going into suspend mode which it has never done in the years before, and should't. Looking at the power settings, it looks like there are no longer any profiles available (although the powermanagementprofilesrc config file does have separate AC/Battery etc. settings). Anyone know what's going on with the power settings?
<milo64> wissam: it's sleepy time here... join the -_- zzZZZ
<amichair> Also when the UPS kicked in today, the computer shutdown quickly altogether (which it never did before either, and shouldn't until the battery runs out as set in apcupsd)...
<wissam> milo64: it's 1:45 here is syria :-"
<amichair> I see in the activity power settings you can select 'Act like' AC/battery/low battery... but where does one configure these settings?
<milo64> amichair: it is sleepy time for this chan... Come and Join the -_- zzZZZ! :D
<amichair> milo64: I would, but I have to get this issue fixed first so the computer doesn't go to sleep as well!
#kubuntu 2012-11-23
<SIR_Taco_> amichair: what does 'xset q' report for your Standby, Suspend, Off?
<amichair> SIR_Taco_: if u mean under DPMS - Standby: 1800    Suspend: 2700    Off: 3600
<amichair> but the issues are not with the display, but the pc itself shutting down/suspending
<SIR_Taco_> amichair: ah, misunderstood the issue
<MySystem> hello a short question in the keditfiletype there is a variable that i can use in the cmd like %U is there a list or a name to find a list with these variables
<amichair> SIR_Taco_: any idea where the power profile settings are hiding nowadays?
<xixor> yo
<SIR_Taco_> amichair: the options in System Settings -> Power Management are working for you?
<SIR_Taco_> *aren't
<amichair> SIR_Taco_: there seems to be only one default profile. I don't see any mention of battery/low battery settings, which I think started working when on UPS power
<amichair> there used to be ac/battery tabs, and/or powersave/performance/etc. profiles...
<amichair> now the only 'flexibility' is in activity custome settings, but I don't use activities, and they won't solve my problem anyway
<SIR_Taco_> amichair: you don't have these options? http://i.imgur.com/VfdCq.png
<amichair> SIR_Taco_: my screen looks the same, but without the tabs
<SIR_Taco_> hmm
<amichair> they look familiar though, maybe I have them on the laptop, but not here
<amichair> I have a feeling it's not showing them because it somehow detects that this is a desktop rather than a laptop... however it does apply whatever default battery settings are there when it goes to UPS, so it does actually support battery mode, just not allowing me to set it. That's just a hunch.
<SIR_Taco_> amichair: do you have the 'upower' package installed?
<amichair> I'll try manually removing the suspendsession stuff from powermanagementprofilesrc, see if it helps
<amichair> SIR_Taco_: it appears so
<SIR_Taco_> only other thing I can think of is that somehow, between upgrades, it's doesn't see your laptop as a laptop (ie with battery). Which laptop?
<amichair> the issues are on the desktop, not the laptop
<SIR_Taco_> oh
<SIR_Taco_> ok, so you have a desktop on a UPS, and there's no options for the UPS then
<amichair> I think after a recent upgrade it started treating the UPS as battery mode, but still doesn't let me configure it. Before that it never did anything different when on UPS.
<amichair> this upgrade also changed my default settings for AC mode (it suddenly started hibernating, which it hasn't done in years). I played around with the settings, and I think that doesn't happen any more.
<SIR_Taco_> amichair: what make of UPS?
<amichair> APC
<xixor> yo
<SIR_Taco_> and you have apcupsd installed aswell?
<amichair> yep
<amichair> configuration hasn't changed, and I didn't see it as the cause for the shutdowns in the logs
<amichair> SIR_Taco_: gotta go... I'll continue investigating this tomorrow. Thanks for your time and intention of helping :-)
<veryhappy> help guys... i messed up my kde, i tried to remove all the other stuff not needed for my graphics driver that was activated because i wanted to have the latest nvidia driver and now i have the latest nvidia driver running but i don't have window decorations anymore... all windows appear in the left upper edge of my kde what shall i do???
<arrrghhh2> veryhappy: someone suggested "try pressing ALT+F2 and run:  kwin --replace"
<veryhappy> ok i try it out
<Obsidian1723> before you do that.
<Obsidian1723> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kwin
<veryhappy> wtf: i told me that kwin isn't installed yet?
<Obsidian1723> That should set it back to "facroty default" so to speak.
<veryhappy> *it
<Obsidian1723> IF that fails, then sudo apt-get --reinstall kwin
<veryhappy> i know factory default you mean but it isn't installed :D lmfao
<veryhappy> ok
<Obsidian1723> --reinstall
<veryhappy> Obsidian1723: invalid operation
<arrrghhh2> wouldn't it be apt-get install --reinstall?
<veryhappy> only apt-get install
<veryhappy> but i guess i got the mistake
<veryhappy> that i made
<arrrghhh2> ...
<veryhappy> when i tried to remove nvidia-common i also removed libkwinnvidiahack4
<veryhappy> that's needed for the kde-window-manager package :D
<arrrghhh2> hah
<veryhappy> brb
<veryhappy> just try it out
<veryhappy> problem solved !!!!!!!!
<Obsidian1723> cool
<veryhappy> libkwinnvidiahack4 was reinstalled now and restarted
<veryhappy> :D thanks guys
<veryhappy> the human race gets only smarter by solving pc problems :D we should all use linux instead of windows, clicking around being dumb and fu**ing our women/men :D
<veryhappy> though that can also be sometimes quite helpful to get the head clear again, just don't do it all time :D whatever thank you guys :D
<Obsidian1723> veryhappy agreed, but users have become even more dumbed down.
<xixor> yo
<xixor> ...... most linux users now spend their time pointing and clicking around KDE or Gnome.... I don't see how that makes them any better than windows users
<xixor> "maybe I'll try clicking in one of the dozen places I can configure KDE kwin window behaviour"
<Obsidian1723> xixor: True, but those are only the newer users. Soon they will come to realizde that not everything on Linux can be done through a GUI, and that the GUI "programs" are really just Qt and GTK front-ends for command line based programs anyway.
<xixor> again, no different than windows users
<Obsidian1723> Many things have more options only via the command line. No GUI front-end will allow them access to all the options.
<Obsidian1723> Well, Windows users have a pretty limited space in the command line. I'd say it's different.
<xixor> hm..... cmd, powershell, and cygwin say otherwise
<Obsidian1723> and none ofthem are near as flexible as bash
<arrrghhh2> cygwin is basically linux for windows...
<Obsidian1723> cygwin is a port hack at best.
<arrrghhh2> powershell is an aftermarket addon (unless you're on win2012)
<arrrghhh2> and cmd is just freakin useless
<xixor> no, cygwin provides a POSIX environment from which to run POSIX programs.  Linux is just another hack of a POSIX environment on which to run those programs
<genii-around> < cough-cough > #kubuntu-offtopic
<Obsidian1723> arrrghhh2: and none of them equal bash
<arrrghhh2> indeed.  and agreed with genii-around
<xixor> sure
<laurden> hi
<skreech_> hi
<draciron> OK getting really frustrated here :(
<draciron> Been trying to help a friend through an install. nvidia drivers beena nightmare.
<draciron> Novau locks her into 640-480 nvidia current gets the res to normal but cursor problems.
<draciron> Had her remove novau and nvidia current but shes in dependency hell with 176 or 96.
<draciron> now can't even get nvidia-current to reinstall to try to get Synaptics to resolve the dependency issues.
<Obsidian1723> Did you try and reconfigure the drivers?
<draciron> oh nvidia current worked until kernel update obliterated it.
<draciron> Cept for the cursor issue.
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-get install -f && sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<draciron> nvidia-config did nothing to help. Just wrote an xconfig file.
<Obsidian1723> could try that
<draciron> Thanks, will have her try that now.
<draciron> Question is, will that break updates. When I've forced package installs in the past updates would get hung up
<draciron> in dependency hell.
<Obsidian1723> thatsn ot forcing it, only reconfiguring it.
<Obsidian1723> forcing an install can be a bad idea, true that one.
<arcspark> Hey, when I try to work with last.fm in amarok I get a message saying that a plugin is required for "LASTFM Protocol source"
<arcspark> When I tell amarok to search for it, it can't find one
<arcspark> according to Google, amarok 2.6 is supposed to be compiled with LastFM support built in
<arcspark> any ideas what could be wrong?
<arcspark> should i be running amarok as su?
<Obsidian1723> no, dont run it with elevated privledges
<arcspark> okay, good, i haven't been.
<Obsidian1723> I gave up on amarok, banshee works fine. You could search to see if there are missing plugins
<Obsidian1723> maybe install amarok-utils
<arcspark> hmm. once my install of banshee finishes i'll try that and see if it fixes amarok.
<Obsidian1723> banshee isn't samarok. that's like saying once I buy my Ford it will fix my Chevy
<arcspark> no, i mean apt-get is currently locked
<arcspark> by my installing banshee
<Obsidian1723> ah ok
<arcspark> yeah, says amarok-utils is already the newest version
<Obsidian1723> ok
<arcspark> if banshee has last.fm integration, though, it should work fine
<Obsidian1723> yup
<arcspark> assuming it's not also broken
<Obsidian1723> works for me.
<FRodrigues> hi
<FRodrigues> can
<SIR_Taco_> bottle
<FRodrigues> can I install steam like it was normal Ubuntu?
<FRodrigues> sorry :P
<Obsidian1723> steam installs in Linux.
<SIR_Taco_> FRodrigues: are you talking about the beta Steam client?
<FRodrigues> yes
<SIR_Taco_> FRodrigues: shouldn't matter... you may need to install the odd dependency, but the .deb should bring them in for you
<FRodrigues> thanks
<FRodrigues> I have ubuntu but now I'm thinking about installing kubuntu
<FRodrigues> but I'm afraid of the lack of support and bugs that kubuntu may have
<SIR_Taco_> FRodrigues: the base is the same, more-or-less
<Obsidian1723> I run Kbuntu jkust fine, and Linux is Linux. KDE is just the DE for it.
<Obsidian1723> thus K Ubuntu
<Obsidian1723> just dont run non-LTS versions of Ubuntu and things are much more stable with the LTS.
<FRodrigues> but can I install the latest kde in kubuntu?
<Obsidian1723> It should be in it.
<skreech_> FRodrigues: The lack of support?
<FRodrigues> The unity is the loved child of canonical
<FRodrigues> kde will never have the same support has the normal ubuntu.
<skreech_> It never has had the same support >from canonical< but that isn't saying that much :)
<Obsidian1723> true
<skreech_> I've actually known a number of people to come to Kubuntu because they could not get help in the #ubuntu chan and we were just friendlier
<Obsidian1723> Well, Ubujntu is Ubujntu. Toss KDE on it, it's Kubuntu, toss XFCE on it, it's Xubuntu...
<SIR_Taco_> which was my point :P
<FRodrigues> yeah
<Obsidian1723> Linux is Linux, it's only the philosophy of design and the implementation which varies between distros really.
<skreech_> which is why I said the support From canonical
<skreech_> Which isn't much
<Obsidian1723> If you want stablity, go Debian. If you want Debian, but with some non-free, go Ubuntu. If you want Ubuntu, but with it really all pre-configured, go Linux Mint. If you want to suffer, go gentoo. :D
<skreech_> LFS more likely
<FRodrigues> lol
<Obsidian1723> yeah
<Obsidian1723> or really go for a challenge, run DVL and then secure it.
<skreech_> You men Run Windwos thensecure it
<Obsidian1723> Securing Windows is installing Linux,.
<skreech_> Shhhhhhh
<FRodrigues> lol
<Obsidian1723> and actually Windows doesn't have the most holes. That aware goes to Oracle.
<Obsidian1723> award
<skreech_> THat's not an OS
<skreech_> Though it's heavily in Android so maybe Android wins?
<Obsidian1723> Oracle has their own version of Linux.
<Obsidian1723> of course they also have Java, no holes there heheheh
<skreech_> In anycase back on topic. A) you can install steam on Kubuntu and b) Don't fear the lack of support. Fear the bugs
<Obsidian1723> or in the Oracle EBS
<FRodrigues> The kde have a lot of bugs : /
<Obsidian1723> yeah, true that. If you need hand holding and 100% support, buy a Mac :D
<skreech_> Yeah Unbreakable Linux which made RedHat compromise it's principles
<Obsidian1723> ALL software has bugs.
<skreech_> FRodrigues: It's a huge bit of software. I'd expect bugs
<SIR_Taco_> FRodrigues: don't worry about it... give it a try and see
<Obsidian1723> welp, time for more Dead Bird On A Plate Day food.
<Obsidian1723> later all!
<FRodrigues> bye
<skreech_> FRodrigues: what bugs are you worried about?
<FRodrigues> network manager
<skreech_> you'll have to give me more than that
<skreech_> you are afraid of being able to connect to network?
<FRodrigues> yeah
<skreech_> What are the specificsof the network?
<skreech_> wired wireless? encrypted?
<FRodrigues> WPA2 PEAP
<FRodrigues> but the problem is the miner problems
<FRodrigues> i remember one time that I couldn't change the icons
<FRodrigues> and there weren't a solution
<FRodrigues> the only solution was to wait for the 4.8 version : /
<FRodrigues> I need to learn C++ to contribute something
<FRodrigues> because I like KDE but I don't use
<FRodrigues> because it's not polished like Unity or Gnome 2
<FRodrigues> do you get it?
<FRodrigues> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=107247
<FRodrigues> how can I set Environment variables automatically?
<skreech__> FRodrigues: Set them in your start up scripts
<FRodrigues> but i dont know what are my start up scripts
<skreech__> Yeah I understand. but Gnome 2 is quite old so it's had a lot of time to mature
<FRodrigues> i put in .bashrc lol
<skreech__> FRodrigues: That's where I would put it :)
<skreech__> And that is a startup script
<FRodrigues> I think there isn't enough people to properly polish KDE
<FRodrigues> they have made and make great things
<skreech__> Well there is #kde-quality which looks to do that. If that's what you are interested in then by all means jump in and help
<swex> hey anybody have permanent disk io?
<swex> I've got jdb2 writing every couple seconds..
<swex> that's terrible
<swex> I don't find actual bug for this issue, I mean I found alot of threads with this problem but no solution...
<skreech__> jdb2?
<swex> jbd2 ))
<skreech__> what did you install?
<skreech__> Oh that's the ext4 journal
<skreech__> what's invoking it?
<swex> skreech__: nothing
<swex> skreech__: it start to behave like that dunno why
<skreech__> hmm what services do you have running?
<swex> nothing special
<swex> skreech__: plz spell nick before, or I'm blind to your new msgs
<skreech__> swex: Sorry
<milo64> .-.
<avihay> woot? skype for linux 4.1 is out?
<Smurphy> Morning
<testlab> I want to use unbuffer command in a script file. What packet name It is necessary to download with apt-get install <packet name> ?? Thanks!
<tsimpson> !find bin/unbuffer
<ubottu> File bin/unbuffer found in expect-dev
<tsimpson> testlab: ^ you can just type "unbuffer" on the command line and it should tell you, or there's http://packages.ubutnu.com/ where you can search the contents of packages
<noaXess> whats that.. if i do filetransfer with filezilla, xorg cpu usage is on 70+ %???
<tsimpson> that's I/O for you
<noaXess> ha.. refresh nvidia cache seams to heal xorg.. strange
<noaXess> nvidia-settings -a PixmapCache=0 && sleep 2s && nvidia-settings -a PixmapCache=1
<Walex2> noaXess: if you had a vague idea of the mess that is GPU hw interfaces and low level X/... code it would not surprise you
<Walex2> noaXess: I find it strange that some GPU driver work most of the time despite everything
<cseviciu> hi
<BluesKaj> hi all
<datruth> Hi
<Husar|2> i, my touchpad in laptop stop moving mouse, but is work like scrolling, how can i fix it, or restart? (im on usb mouse now, which working good)
<Husar|2> H
<Husar|2> stop moving cursor*
<Graf_Westerholt> Hi.
<faLUCE>  hi. Which video-editor do you think is the best and most complete for linux? What do you think about Cinerella ?
<RamchandraApte> only used avidemux
<RamchandraApte> faLUCE: kdenlive didn't work the last time I tried it
<simplew> yofel_: pring
<simplew> JontheEchidna: pring
<BluesKaj> simplew, don't you mean ping
<OerHeks> or pringles?
<RamchandraApte> BluesKaj: he has invented a new word
 * RamchandraApte congrats simplew for inventing "pring"
<simplew> what matters is that doing the same as a ping, but why would anyone pick on that? seams one hasnt nothing better to do...
<BluesKaj> simplew, it was a simple correction on my part , that's all
<BluesKaj> simplew, you could state your issue instead of trying to get personal help from individuals
<BluesKaj> oh , make up your mind
<BluesKaj> or is ith hmmm
<ablyss> hi, what is the command to enable restricted drivers in kubuntu
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras ablyss
<bazhang> ablyss, unless you mean for the video card/wifi card
<ablyss> bazhang, yes for the video
<bazhang> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<bazhang> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ablyss> nvidia card
<ablyss> thank you
<Ab3L> hello
<skreech_> Ab3L: Hello
<Ab3L> ^_^y
<skreech_> faLUCE: what's your intention?
<faLUCE> skreech_: ?
<skreech_> Ab3L: - _ ^
<faLUCE> skreech_: about what?
<skreech_> faLUCE: for the video editor?
<faLUCE> skreech_: solved, meanwhile... they suggested me three main editors: kdenlive, openshot and cinerella
<skreech_> Those would be the ones I suggest though ... I've not heard of cineralla
<Ab3L> faLUCE: wow! not less than those three!
<skreech_> faLUCE: Did you mean cinelerra ?
<faLUCE> skreech_: yes :-)
<skreech_> faLUCE: Ah yes then those were the three I was going to suggest :)
<skreech_> Also Blender if you got the chops
<faLUCE> :-)
<skreech_> That's SERIOUS BUSINESS though
<skreech_> granted Cinelerra isn't much better but I think more actual movies have been made with Blender than cinelerra
<Ab3L> faLUCE: have someone told you about  open movie editor ?
<skreech_> (opinion^^)
<Catbuntu> Hi
<faLUCE> Ab3L: no... is it good?
<bobweaver> I want to help(I hear that ...) make kde be more declaritive with qml where to go and where to start ?
<grek2> hi is possible to use unity lens in kde
<grek2> ?
<grek2> i love toboy + web hostory + files = hapy search
<Catbuntu> I don't think so, as Unity lenses are for Unity.
<Ab3L> faLUCE: i had good a experience with it.
<bobweaver> Catbuntu,  if kde used more declaritive things then it could run lens in menu ?
<grek2> kde have alt f2 search
<grek2> i think mayby is possible to connect this search engines \
<grek2> plugins to search is new great idea
<Catbuntu> I don't know bobweaver :P
<grek2> notes, web hostry, files, aps, aps  = great
<Catbuntu> I'm not actually a KDE user, but I'm thinking to install Kubuntu on my testing partition... Or perhaps crunchbang.
<grek2> kubuntu is very nice :)
<ok_wait> agreed
<Catbuntu> Yep.
<bobweaver> Catbuntu,  I am asking in #kde I ask because I amm a qt/qml dev
<Catbuntu> I have some problems with all KDE distros releated to minimizing (even with OpenSUSE) effects.
<ok_wait> i used to use OpenSuSE with kde but i think it's just cleaner in ubuntu
<ok_wait> get a better video card
<bobweaver> what is base package for kde ? not kubuntu-desktop but just kde so I can compile and hack at it ?
<ok_wait> it's black friday :)
<bobweaver> Like the package with a CmakeList.txt file in it that builds kde
<faLUCE> Ab3L: I'll suggest it to my friend
<bobweaver> so no one know upstream for kde envo ?
<skreech__> bobweaver: #kde-devel ?
<bobweaver> Like I see all these tools kdesrc-build ect but can not find the .... thanks skreech__
<skreech__> grek2: It is possible to connect them
<skreech__> Catbuntu: What's the issue with minimizing?
<skreech__> bobweaver: umm I forget if there is a kde-minimal
<skreech__> !info kde-minimal
<ubottu> Package kde-minimal does not exist in quantal
<bobweaver> skreech__,  maybe
<bobweaver> !info kdebase-workspace
<ubottu> kdebase-workspace (source: kde-workspace): transitional package for kde-workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.9.1-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 13 kB, installed size 146 kB
<bobweaver> but IDK I am new to kde
<bobweaver> not to qt and qml but kde and how you all build it
<skreech__> !info kde-standard
<ubottu> kde-standard (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and standard set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:76~pre1ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 37 kB
<skreech__> bobweaver: I'd start in #kde-devel they have pertty good docs and help there
<skreech__> though honestly QML help will probably be easiest to get in #plasma and #active
<Catbuntu> skreech__, it just lagged my system.
<Catbuntu> :(
<ok_wait> ahhhh....   kde is so much better than gnome :)
<skreech__> Catbuntu: what video card do you have?
<Catbuntu> a NVIDIA 9300M GS
<ronnoc> ok_wait: Indeed \m/
<skreech__> hmm can You bring that up in #kwin ?
<Catbuntu> It happened with the restricted drivers, I don't remember if it happened also with nouveau, I think it did.
<skreech__> Catbuntu: Would be good if you could check that
<Catbuntu> In general all the desktop environments at my computer ar worse with the restricted drivers.
<Catbuntu> Excepting XFCE which I'm using now, and Unity at 12.04...
<Catbuntu> GNOME Shell is cr*p with restricted drivers, KDE is acceptable at least.
<Catbuntu> It doesn't freeze, but just lag.
<Catbuntu> Though Kubuntu 12.10 seems to be better than 12.04, and OpenSUSE got better when I upgraded KDE to 4.9.
<Catbuntu> So I think I'll give Kubuntu a try again.
<Catbuntu> And then report a bug if it's needed.
<skreech__> Alright that's perfectly acceptable :)
<Catbuntu> Something that worries me is the GTK compatibility on KDE.
<san> Hi guys
<san> i updated to 13.04 daily build
<san> but windows manager got crashed now
<genii-around> san: #ubuntu+1
<san> m trying to run kwin from terminal
<san> and m getting kwin: error while loading shared libraries: libEGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<TheLordOfTime> san, next-version support in #ubuntu+1 and nowhere else
<TheLordOfTime> do /join #ubuntu+1
<san> ok.. Thanks
<Daskreech> Catbuntu:  I wouldn't worry about that at all
<Catbuntu> Why?
<Catbuntu> :P
<Catbuntu> Is it possible to use XChat without dying?
<genii-around> I actually had so many lockups under 12.10 with gimp, firefox, and other GTK apps I reinstalled 12.04
<Obsidian1723> genii-around: that's because it's unstable
<simplew>  there are unresolved  conflicts updating raring: http://pastebin.com/qkrtb77G
<Guest87562> cxvxcv
<Ab3L> is there anybody who uses radio tray?
<OerHeks> simplew, better chance in #ubuntu+1
<Ab3L> there is an expert of the system tray?
<simplew> OerHeks: so ubuntu+1 its also for kubuntu
<OerHeks> simplew yes.
<OerHeks> Ab3L, I am not an expert, but what is your question?
<Ab3L> well, it doen't show anymore the icon of radio tray. it shows only an icon with a question mark. do you know how to get the original icons?
<simplew> Ab3L: an icon of the radio tray?
<Ab3L> i've got this problem since an update (don't remember which one).
<Ab3L> simplew: yes
<simplew> Ab3L: with radio you referring to wifi button?
<Ab3L> simplew: no. there is an application called "radio tray". you can use it to hear web radios or streaming. what is good, is that you don't need to have a window that take place on the screen, and that you can change radio channel turn it on and off from the system tray.
<simplew> Ab3L: ah its an app, and whats the problem?
<Ab3L> just the appearence. the icon on the system tray is not the right one. there is a question mark instead.
<simplew> Ab3L: thats related to the icon theme your using
<simplew> i ned to login to kde, brb
<OerHeks> i am trying the application radiotray now, never used it before
<OerHeks> Yes, it gives me a white A4 page icon
<Ab3L> like this one: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/23/plasma-desktopqO1992.png
<OerHeks> Jups, with me without Questionmark
<Ab3L> OerHeks: that may depend on your icon set.
<OerHeks> my current set is oxygen
<Ab3L> OerHeks: with Oxygen the questionmark is white/gray
<Ab3L> with Oxygen transparent is blue
<jman> Trying to install a saved package list.  but Muon keeps crashing or just doing nothing when i load file
<OerHeks> i changed it to gnome/humanity/humanity-dark, those give a questionmark in the icon like yours.
<rickycezar> I am on this site and my browser loaded a @font-face from it's CSS. The target url for the @font-face is protected, but the font is loaded on the browser. Is there some way to recover it, maybe from the cache or something?
<Ab3L> ok. but there's a way to point a custom icon?
<Ab3L> the same that appears in the launch menu (kickoff/lancelot/....)
<Ab3L> ?
<Katbuntu> Hi.
<Katbuntu> Nice question: how can I install KDE spanish langpack?
<Katbuntu> Before it was something like kde-i18n-es
<jman> Is there another way to install a saved package list.  Muon either crashes or does nothing at all to download em!
<simplew> Ab3L: run 'kcmshell4 icons'
<OerHeks> Ab3L, the icons are stored in/usr/share/icons/(iconsetname) but i am not sure howto do that
<rickycezar> does anybody have any tip for my issue?
<Ab3L> OerHeks: yes, I've seen. but have the same problem as you: "don't know how to do that"
<OerHeks> that icon manager isn't any help either :(
<OerHeks> Katbuntu, kde-l10n-es
<Katbuntu> Thanks!
<tsimpson> Katbuntu: System Settings -> Locale, add Spanish, it should then install the package it needs
<Katbuntu> Spanish doesn't appear at the system settings, but after upgrading I'll install the l10n and let's see.
<Katbuntu> OerHeks: what's the difference between i18n and l18n?
<Ab3L> simplew: <OerHeks> that icon manager isn't any help either :(
<simplew> Ab3L: if is an icon name that isnt common than it will not be changed when changing icon theme
<tsimpson> Katbuntu: i18n = internationalization, l10n = localization
<Katbuntu> And what's the difference?
<simplew> Ab3L: look to the .desktop file from that radio app and see which icon sues, maybe from that point you can do some
<simplew> rickycezar: issue?
<Ab3L> simplew: well, sometime the question mark desappears or change colour.
<tsimpson> Katbuntu: well i18n would the process of making something translatable, l10n would be actually translating something
<Ab3L> simplew: where are they located the .desktop files?
<Katbuntu> Okay.
<OerHeks> Ab3L, drag the radiotray to your desktop, it is located in 'multimedia'
<OerHeks> odd it appears there with the right icon
<simplew> Ab3L: /usr/share/applications
<Katbuntu> Let's restart, brb.
<OerHeks> Ab3L, i think this is worth a bugreport
<Ab3L> simplew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380230
<Ab3L> simplew: i've found two .desktop files. I pasted-bin them.
<simplew> Ab3L: the icon name is radiotray, now check if the icons themes have that name
<simplew> Ab3L: from this point you can change the icon that the radio app uses
<Ab3L> <simplew> Ab3L: the icon name is radiotray, now check if the icons themes have that name <---  i don't have any idea about how to do it
<Ab3L> where should i look?
<simplew> Ab3L: icon themes, the ones that appear from runing 'kcmshell4 icons' are in /usr/share/icons
<Ab3L> then, is it possible to add that name to the icon set?
<simplew> Ab3L: you can add an icon with that name (if the icon doesnt already exists) to the icon theme and regenerate icon cache
<veryhappy> hi guys, i have this annoying kde accessibility icon in my bar and would like to get rid off that, of course i understand there are humans with disabilities, i'm not one of them and so i don't need this thing. so how do i get rid off it?
<simplew> veryhappy: right click on it and see the option to exit
<veryhappy> simplew: haha, the funniest thing is, it keeps bothering me when i click on exit
<simplew> veryhappy: i dont know which icon is, i would need to know more to be able to help
<veryhappy> ok you see a blue background on it and in the foreground is a white little man shown.
<simplew> veryhappy: i really dont know which app is that
<veryhappy> why? it's the kde accessibiltiy application it shows me something like kcmaccess when i try to find out its name
<Katbuntu> Hi
<simplew> veryhappy: you can confgure it by runing 'kcmshell4 kcmaccess'
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> thanks
<veryhappy> but:
<veryhappy> that's the normal dialog where i can't configure to NOT let it start
<veryhappy> can't i switch off the service?
<simplew> veryhappy: whats the output of 'ps aux|grep access' ?
<veryhappy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380316/
<simplew> veryhappy: run: kill -9 /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kaccessibleapp
<Katbuntu> It crashed D:
<Katbuntu> I just used a "hot corner" and it logged out.
<Katbuntu> :?
<veryhappy> simplew: didn't work
<simplew> veryhappy: yes it does, that kills the app
<simplew> veryhappy: you can also run /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kaccessibleapp and disable "Enable Screenreader"
<simplew> veryhappy: seams isnt accepting -9 argument, run: sudo killall  /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kaccessibleapp
<simplew> veryhappy: that will for sure kill it
<simplew> veryhappy: uau, once its killed it restarts
<simplew> veryhappy: this is a bugyy app, better ask in #kde and report a bug
<veryhappy> :D yea
<veryhappy> it always restarts
<veryhappy> i'll ask later in kde
<veryhappy> now i gotta go for a while
<veryhappy> thanks anyway for the try
<veryhappy> take care
<simplew> veryhappy: ypouhave another option
<veryhappy> yea?
<veryhappy> which one
<simplew> veryhappy: you can simply uninstall the package kaccessible
<veryhappy> oh over synaptics or muon?
<veryhappy> just uninstall ok, i'll do that
<simplew> veryhappy: sudo apt-get purge kaccessible
<veryhappy> yea that also works
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> thanks buddy
<veryhappy> take care :)
<simplew> bye
<simplew> yofel: dbus keeps restarting kaccessible, how can it be killed? (since kill does kills it but it restarts)
<Ab3L> simplew: it doesn't work. i'll make another attempt tomorrow
<Ab3L> thanks
<yofel> simplew: without knowing what actually starts it, I would remove the executable flag from the binary. But that's an ugly workaround at best
<simplew> yofel: its dbus
<Torch> maybe have a look in kded services?
<simplew> kaccessible from hell
<simplew> yofel: i close it with:  qdbus org.kde.kaccessibleapp /MainApplication org.kde.KApplication.quit
<SJr> I think I have found a bug in KDE  on Kubuntu 12.04. If I run Eclipse, and change the color scheme a certain panel (not sure what to call it but is like a pop up used for overlays) gets the correct colour change the first time. If I change it again, this tooltip becomes black on black and I can't use it again. This happens even on new installs and is reproducable. For instance open eclipse, go in debbuging mode. Open up appearances -> Colors
<SJr> . Change theme from Current to Norway, this window gets the correct color. Change it back to anything else, it's now black on black. Changing the color again has no effect.
<simplew> yofel: and keeps restarintg
<yofel> check what Torch said, otherwise I don't know
<simplew> yofel: i dont know what that mans
 * yofel isn't sure if kded has anthing to do with this though
<Torch> yofel: the thing being a separate process rather not
<yofel> yeah
<Katbuntu> BBye.
<simplew>  qdbus org.kde.kaccessibleapp /MainApplication quit    closes it, but it then dbus restarts it
<BarkingFish> Hi guys - got a little issue I need sorting out if anyone can help.  I'm installing a brand new font family to my kit, the problem is that I can either install each variant individually, which will take hours, or if I try to install all of them at once, Plasma locks up, eventually followed by my PC.
<BarkingFish> There are 85 variants, and I'm not going to sit and install them all one by one - I'll be here till hell freezes over and satan wears ear muffs :)
<BarkingFish> Anyone know how I install them as a whole without taking all night or killing my pc please? :)
<Torch> in the olden days[tm] you just copied the font files to /usr/loca/share/fonts/<whatever> and re-created the font cache
<Torch> that should probably still work best for a larger number of fonts today
<BarkingFish> yeah - it does, but only for local user.  I want them system wide, which requires installing them properly, with perms.
<Torch> note the destination dir i gave
<Torch> maybe google can help you with this on (k)ubuntu
<dougl> too quiet in here... internet must be broken cuz 12.10 is not flawless or perfectly intuitive - c'mon folk look alive :)
<BluesKaj> dougl, nothing
<BluesKaj> 's perfect ,
<BluesKaj> but 12.10 is humming along here just fine atm
<dougl> hello BluesKaj how are you - same here... just ticking along, touch wood :)
<BluesKaj> ine here dougl , and you ?
<BluesKaj> er fine :)
<dougl> What can I say => the weekend is here... all good ::)
<BluesKaj> yup , almost dinnertime here ...think call it a day ..later
<ptomblin> Does anybody have any experience with using two Dual-link DVI monitors?
<dougl> ptomblin, I have used 2 monitors... dunno much about dual-link - would they be that different from a standard monitor or tv?
<ptomblin> dougl, I have two monitors now.
<ptomblin> But I'm thinking of buying two of those 27" IPS monitors.
<dougl> oh - nice
<ptomblin> They require dual-link DVI, which means having two video cards.  My current set-up has one video card driving both monitors.
<ptomblin> Yeah, microcenter.com has them for $450 incluing new york tax.
<ptomblin> I'm wondering if having the two monitors on separate video cards will change things.
<dougl> what makes them that valuable? sli or crossfire?
<ptomblin> Right now I can drag windows from one monitor to the other, but I don't know if it will be different with two video cards.
<ptomblin> The monitors cost $450 because they have the same resolution as a $2500 Apple Cinema Display.
<ptomblin> 2460x1440 or something like that.
<dougl> nice... you use nvidia or ati?
<ptomblin> My current card is an nVidia ... 430 or something like that.
<ptomblin> It's got a dual link DVI port , as well as hdmi out.
<ptomblin> GeForce GT 430 - according to lspci
<dougl> evga = bad fan, check regularly.
<dougl> I don't know about the twinview with 2 video cards... but if it is twinview it should perform the same...
<dougl> how 'bout it ppl anyone know this for a fact?
<simplew> i have set new fonts and sizes but each time o login kde apepars with ubuntu fonts and sizes instead the ones i did set, why is this happening?
<simplew> yofel: any hint?
<ptomblin> www.crashplan.com cloud backup is having a big sale - the price is currently just over $10 for their family plan, but it goes up every 2 hours
<ptomblin> Looks like they support linux as well.
<simplew> ptomblin: already have 10GB for free
<simplew> why in KDM user guest does not appear?
<yofel> simplew: no idea about the fonts right now, but kdm has no guest session, that's a lightdm feature
<simplew> yofel: in other distros does
<yofel> then they added it I guess? I don't know kdm too well
<simplew> yofel: so this appers to be a problem in kubuntu
<simplew> yofel: now i got why, because kdm is set to now allow uid less than 1000 and guest is 116
<simplew> yofel: unbelievable, i havent logout and the fonts already got back to ubuntu defaults, what i set is gone, how can this be???
<yofel> kde font settings or gtk ones?
<simplew> kde fonts
<simplew> yofel: some crazy script is runing in background...
<yofel> check if your settings are owned by you, otherwise this shouldn't happen
<simplew> yofel: of course they are
<yofel> does someone else have an idea? I'm too tired to think of any sensible reason why this would happen that doesn't include background scripts that shouldn't be there
<simplew> yofel: this appears to be related with /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings  and an update-alternative runing
<yofel> you are on quantal, are you?
<simplew> yofel: now im in raring
<yofel> -> #ubuntu+1 please
<simplew> yofel: sorry, i forgotthat part
<Catbuntu> H
<Tjips_> I want to install kubuntu 12.10 using a USB flash. I used the amd64 iso I got from the download site and made a start-up disk in kubuntu 12.04.1 using the Startup Disk Creator. The problem is that my system isn't booting from it. Any ideas on what's going wrong?
<dougl> Tjips_, I used netbootin to make usb stick... is your bios config'd to boot from usb or can you select it?
 * dougl recalls 12.10 attempt #2 cd actually had the iso file on it not the image burned to it.
<Tjips_> dougl: I config'd my bios so the flash is first in the boot order. I can also select what to boot from, but last time I tried to it just booted as if the flash wasn't there.
<Tjips_> dougl: did the netbootin stick boot as intended?
<dougl> Tjips_, sounds probable a bad copy, netbootin worked like a charm on 12.04 and 12.10
<Tjips_> dougl: mmm, thanks. I think I'll try making it again with netbootin. wish me luck :D
<dougl> good luck Tjips_ - use the force :)
<racquad> hi there. I'm using Kubuntu and Thunderbird as my mail client. I would love to switch to Kmail, but I can't configure it to embed my HTML signature. It has a table and an image (hosted at my website). Thunderbird works fine with it, but kmail append a plain text. How can I configure it?
<racquad> anyone? any idea?
#kubuntu 2012-11-24
<arrosado> hello]
<arrosado> everyone
<sorush20> hello
<sorush20> just wanted to ask how I can enable google chrome to wrok with dolphin?
<arrosado> does anybody knows how to connect to a git channel?
<ok_wait> sorush20, do you mean for dolphin to open chrome when you open an html file or similar?
<sorush20> ok_wait: no when I want to open a file the less comprehensive open dialoge opens
<ok_wait> the open with dialog?
<ok_wait> i'm sorry i'm confused about your question
<sorush20> ok_wait: no probs.. lets say I'm on facebook uploading a photo.. when in chorme the image upload dialogue opens but its very minimal
<sorush20> another question is that I wan service menus to work.. when I install them they don't seem to be working, any ideas?
<ok_wait> would you mind taking a screenshot of the dialog box?
<ok_wait> you can post it on picpaste.com fyi
<Torch> sorush20: you want the KDE file dialog in non KDE apps, right?
<sorush20> this is the pic http://dug.im/7379a
<sorush20> I don't like this I want a full browser
<sorush20> is that possible at the moement
<sorush20> my service menus are not working in dolphin
<ok_wait> oh, ick! what version of kde are you running?
<77CABU47D> hello
<genii-around> Hm
<mati> Hi..need help
<mati> I'm trying to install netatalk
<77CABU47D> how do I change dolphin file manager from one click / open to double-click to open?
<mati> i can't download cracklib2-dev
<mati> do you guys know why it can't locate cracklib2-dev which is required for netatalk
<genii-around> !info cracklib2-dev
<ubottu> Package cracklib2-dev does not exist in quantal
<genii-around> !info libcrack2-dev
<ubottu> libcrack2-dev (source: cracklib2): pro-active password checker library - development files. In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.19-1 (quantal), package size 22 kB, installed size 113 kB
<mati> i added source-code
<genii-around> Hm
<mati> how can i get it...or is there other way to install netatalk
<77CABU47D> useless
<genii-around> mati: Usually just sudo apt-get install netatalk
<genii-around> ( if you have universe enabled )
<mati> that cracklib package is required to support mac file server for time machine i guess
<mati> sudo apt-get install cracklib2-dev fakeroot libssl-dev
<mati> not sure why i cant download it though..i dont see anyone else complaing on forums im reading
<mati> or maybe u guys know better way to have kubuntu as a file server for time machine ?
<genii-around> I don't know why you're compiling it when there's a package
<mati> http://kremalicious.com/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/
<mati> following instructions :)
<genii-around> mati: If you're doing it that way, should sudo apt-get build-dep netatalk   before trying to modify it's source and make a new deb
<mati> genii-around: yeah..did that and than trying to load that cracklib and get message sudo apt-get install cracklib2-dev fakeroot libssl-dev
<mati> E: Unable to locate package cracklib2-dev
<genii-around> mati: I'm pretty sure it wants libcrack2 and not cracklib2
<mati> genii-around: yeah...i actually reversed it this moment and looks like it installed something :)
<mati> I'll continue :)
<bouncing> Every once in a while, KDE will decide to turn my screen off not after several minutes of activity, but after 1-2 seconds. Thoughts?
<genii-around> bouncing: If you do xset dpms force off      may help
<genii-around> Ah, they left.
<bouncing> connection woes. sorry?
<genii-around> bouncing: If you do xset dpms force off may help
<bouncing> genii-around: Thanks, I'll try that.
<genii-around> Or possibly xset -dpms
<genii-around> bouncing: Is it a normal screen? eg: Not a usb one like a Mimo  or DisplayPort, which some like Asus Transformer use
<bouncing> No, it's a normal laptop screen. It seems like it's shutting off due to mouse/keyboward inactivity, just with a timeout of a few seconds instead of 10 minutes like it's configured. Moving the mouse re-enables it.
<genii-around> Yeah most likely the Energy Star feature
<bouncing> genii-around: Definitely a bug though, it isn't configured that way and logging out/in fixes it.
<genii-around> bouncing: Some laptop bios also have separate settings for the screen independent of it's builtin stuff.
<bouncing> hmmm, what would I look for? FWIW, when I tried Gnome and XFCE for a few weeks, it didn't happen. Started again when I switched back to KDE.
<bouncing> genii-around: I'm going to poke around in my BIOS. Thanks for your help.
<genii-around> bouncing: In the bios it will usually have some settings under a heading like "Powersaver" or such, when this is the case. But if it's not happening with different desktop then likely not the cause, even if it has those.
<bouncing> genii-around: Yeah, that's probably true, but it's worth a shot.
<bouncing> thanks!
<DarthFrog> Does anyone know how to downgrade Firefox from v.17 back to v.16?  v.17 is gawd-awful.
<bazhang> DarthFrog, apt-pinning?
<bazhang> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<DarthFrog> Thanks.  Worth a shot.
<bazhang> np
<markc_> is there a ppa for 4.10 beta?
<Tm_T> markc_: it will be announced on http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<markc_> Tm_T: thanks, I just "upgraded" to raring and some 3.9.80 packages have been installed, I want to try some kwin scripting
<jamil_1> hi all
<jamil_1> I am trying to connect to wireless connection in my uni
<jamil_1> It selects the authentication to tls
<jamil_1> I dont know how to fill the rest of the config
<jamil_1> here: http://imgur.com/JySgx
<jamil_1> window on the right
<Ab3L> jamil_1: i think you have to ask your network administrator for those setting
<jamil_1> Ab3L: settings are available but only for mac and windows
<jamil_1> here: http://portal.lums.edu.pk/ist/Pages/Wireless.aspx
<jamil_1> Ab3L: but I dont know how to map them to my case
<Ab3L> jamil_1: i will try to make a private dcc chat with you. you shall get a message that someone is trying to connect to you. please accept.
<robotdevil> where has quick access widget gone
<d-egg> Hi, I just added the kde ppa. Can it be that the colors changed?  It looks more metallic?
<Katbuntu> Hi
<suy> I've just installed Kubuntu 12.10 on a laptop. Is there some way to manually set a brightness of the screen? The brighness up/down buttons of the laptop make a widget appear with a bigger/smaller number, but the brightness doesn't change, is always the lowest.
<suy> It might be some power management interference, since the battery is somewhat broken, and doesn't charge fully. I've checked those options, but I don't know what else can I do. The brightness is always the lowest.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mparillo> Anybody trying the new beta of KDE SC 4.10 with daily 13.04 Kubuntu Builds? Muon found the update, and after I applied it, I lost some indicator plasmoids on my panel, and the shutdown option was gone from my exit tab on the Kickoff Application Launcher.
<mparillo> I think I am running a pretty generic Kubuntu 13.04 install, accepting all updates, and the only KDE app I am running out of the ordinary was Reknoq 1.3, which I compiled myself.
<wells> bonjour
<wells> hello
<rijack> does this channel cover questions about the internal workings of kubuntu
<Walex2> rijack: you can hope :-)
<rijack> i'm trying to learn how it works, so i open my iso with ark and found a file called filesystem.manifest
<rijack> when opened it it seemed to be a list of all the packages that were installed during the installation
<rijack> my question is can i edit which packages get installed just by changing this file
<rijack> is it that simple?
<IdleOne> rijack: I'm not an expert but it would appear so
<rijack> alright i guess i'll have to try it
<Walex2> rijack: there is a lot of documentation on the Debian installer
<rijack> do all debian based distros use it or is that just a starting point
<sgtlittle> hi
<melvincv> hi
<melvincv> $ kdesudo kcmshell4 userconfig
<melvincv> Is this program really of any use?
<melvincv> I mean, I can't set a password using this. Then why not use just the command line? But that's not the point of Ubuntu. It makes linux for human beings :D
<melvincv> hi, anyone around for some support?
<melvincv> even if you tell me to use Ubuntu it'll be fine :D
<melvincv> heloooo
<melvincv> looks like I'm in a ghost town...
<melvincv> scary of course...
<melvincv> Simple question: Does KDE have a good future? And why?
<OerHeks> melvincv, what do you mean with "Does KDE have a good future" ?
<melvincv> Just that. Is it going to grow or die? Or just the same?
<OerHeks> growing, i think. *thanks to gnome3
<Ab3L> OerHeks: and what about unity?
<xixor> melvincv: sup
<Ab3L> if i'm kde is simply because of unity. sob.
<xixor> KDE has the best future simply because of Qt
<melvincv> Ab3L: me too, the same reason...
<melvincv> I think Unity had enough time to prove itself... but still waiting for a better version. Especially without Amazon or the Ubuntu One Music store :D
<Ab3L> lol
<OerHeks> You can disable amazon, and ubuntu-one.
<ptomblin> I've liked KDE for a long time, but I went away from it because it's a bit of a resource hog.
<ptomblin> But with a i7 processor and 16Gb of RAM, I don't care if it's a hog.
<melvincv> ptomblin: And a good graphics card too? :)
<ptomblin> That probably helps.
<melvincv> Over Intel graphics, yes.
<ptomblin> I tried running OpenSUSE in a virtualbox and it was painfully slow.  But if you boot from the DVD, it became much much faster, probably because of accelerated graphics.
<melvincv> Not sure about the integrated i7 graphics though.
<Ab3L> ok. let's talk about the bugs in kde.
<ptomblin> Hmmm.  I've just ordered another monitor, so I was planning to run stuff on both my nVidia card and the built-in Intel graphics.  Is this a bad idea?
<Ab3L> kde should be able to run gnome applications, shouldn't it?
<ptomblin> Ab3L, you may need to install some libraries.
<OerHeks> Ab3L, you can, but when installing gnome apps, you get a load of gnome-stuff
<Ab3L> ptomblin: but this is managed as an auto installation, isn't it?
<Ab3L> anyway, one of those applications is called radiotray.
<ptomblin> If you install your gnome application using apt-get, aptitude or Muon, sure.
<melvincv> 1. User management crashes 2. Activities crashes (I just removed it's icon)
<Ab3L> i did. well, in kde it works fine. i can listen to the radios, manage them, add new ones, and so on...
<melvincv> Still on KDE. Partition manager crashed on me before the update, now it seems ok
<Ab3L> ... but, i get an "unknown" icon on the pannel
<melvincv> KWallet should be enabled by default? It keeps asking to save my site passwords...
<Ab3L> and i don't know how to tell kde/plasma panel that the icon exists and that it can (must) use that one.
<Ab3L> (or better, those ones, because icon should change if radio is on or off)
<melvincv> I get a prompt often: "Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices?" They are audio devices, they have not been removed. Not sure what to do...
<melvincv> Eg:
<melvincv> Output: HDA ATI SB, ALC887-VD Analog (Direct hardware device without any conversions)
<melvincv> Any ideas?
<Ab3L> i had copied the icon in /usr/share/icons/ and i had changed several times the theme, but i always got that strange icon of a sheet with a question mark inside (or a white square icon, depending from the theme).
<melvincv> Also there is a distinct sound clipping when playing using Creative Soundblaster 5.1 VX
<bjrohan> help . .  I deleted my desktop widget. The one that shows you desktop files/folders in the box. How do I place it back on my desktop?
<rats__> bjrohan: try unlocking widgets and draging the folder you want from Dolphin to the desktop and select desktop folder
<bjrohan> rats__: When I do I get a box entitled widgets, and gives me 2 options Icon or Notes
<bjrohan> rats__: I got it
<bjrohan> rats__: I drug a folder to the desktop, it asked if I wanted folder view, I hit yes, in the widget I right clicked changed settings to desktop folder view
<bjrohan> rats__: thanks!
<rats__> Ive never seen Notes before - what does that do
<rats__> yw bj
<blackboxnetrun> hello
<blackboxnetrun> huhu
<Anonynom> Question about networking in kubuntu: i'm using a wired connection for networking (without internet) and a wireless connection for internet access, kubuntu prefers to use the wired connection for internet access while i want it to prefer the wireless one, any idea on how to do it?
<gaurav_> hey folks is there any way i can change themes on pidgin?
<Guest85786> its an amazing messenger but its default look is drab
<Guest85786> anyone?
<ptomblin> Anonynom you do that by setting up the default routes in /etc/network/interfaces
<phoenix_firebrd> is kde 4.10 beta 1 available for testing?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is kde 4.10 beta 1 packages available for testing?
<Tm_T> phoenix_firebrd: AFAIK not yet
<xixor> sup
<phoenix_firebrd> Tm_T: what about the version in neon project?
<yofel> neon is master which is 4.10 beta1 + git/svn
<yofel> 4.10 is half-done for raring
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: updated regularly?
<yofel> beta1 I mean
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: neon are daily builds, thus updated daily (if there are changes)
<yofel> quantal won't get any official beta1 builds
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: earlier when i checked the packages were not updated
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: it was long back, i will check it out now
<yofel> which packages and where?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ah right the new policy
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: it was long back
<yofel> if you mean raring, half is published, and half is stuck in raring-proposed
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no i will try with neon
<yofel> that'll be the better choice for now, yes
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what is the package name for the full neon install?
<yofel> project-neon-all
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I am getting 404 after adding the ppa and updating
<yofel> you did add ppa:neon/ppa ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I added this "ppa:project-neon/ppa"
<yofel> wrong one
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: which one is right?
<yofel> neon, the project-neon one is legacy. We just can't remove it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oh, thats were i got stuck earlier
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok , i will try the new one
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: see also http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Using_Project_Neon_to_contribute_to_KDE
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: got it
<Guest85786> im sorry ptomblin i didnt get you
<Guest85786> i checked out there it has a text file named interface but how do i change themes for pidgin?
<Guest85786> it just has a default one in preferences
<ptomblin> I wasn't talking to you.
<ptomblin> There was a user name Anonynom asking about network routing.
<Guest85786> ohhhh
<Guest85786> well this is awkward :P
<ptomblin> No, this is irc.
<ptomblin> Its lack of threading has confused more than a few people.
<xixor> awwwwwkward
<Guest85786> lol
<xixor> threading on irc?
<Guest85786> so does anyone know how can i get themes for pidgin?
<ptomblin> IRC was around when I first got on the Internet 20 years ago, and it hasn't improved much since then.
<xixor> it needs no improvement
<d_ed> Guest85786: I can tell you how to get them on kde-telepahty
<Guest85786> <d_ed> is that messenger good?
<BluesKaj> ptomblin, maybe it's your irc client
<ptomblin> The lack of threading is a limitation of irc, not of any one client.
<BluesKaj> threading what ?
<BluesKaj> this looks like it supports irc threading http://sourceforge.net/projects/libircclient/
<ptomblin> I'm talking about the sort of confusion where you don't know who is responding to whom, which is endemic on IRC.
<BluesKaj> use the nick of the person you're responding to , ptomblin
<ptomblin> That's a sucky workaround BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> it's also freenode courtesy/protocol, ptomblin
<BluesKaj> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> how's that for a sucky workaround ptomblin
<ptomblin> I think the net effect would be that I participate less.
<BluesKaj> well with your attitude , it would probly be welcome :)
<Belial`> let's just pretend for one second that ptomblin isn't trolling and bring up the point that it takes less time to type the first few letters of a nick and press the tab key, followed by the message
<Belial`> than it would on a message board, etc
<BluesKaj> well , no need Belial` ..fortunately he left
<xixor> what an odd conversation
<BluesKaj> we get complainers in here once in a while who think they are owed someting by just being here and gracing us with their presence, xixor
<BluesKaj> strange attiudes are all around us :)
<xixor> I just think  if he has been using irc for 20 years to all of a sudden blow a gasket over using it
<BluesKaj> I think of ppl like that as momma's boys ..give them crying towel and send them on their way
<mauro> puffi
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm having strange issues with kate , so I had to install kwrite which works fine ..weird
<mauro> !lista
<ubottu> mauro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest45163> !lista
<ubottu> Guest45163: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mauro_> !lista
<ubottu> mauro_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mauro_> !lista
<markovh> can't seem to find the "additional drivers" option in system settings 12.04
<BluesKaj> markovh, kmenu>apps>system
<markovh> BluesKaj: ah thanks, i was looking under system settings
<kubuntu_> Hello
<kubuntu_> Help
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_, just ask your question
<kubuntu_>  I am trying to get sound to work... it works during the test but I cant hear videos or mp3 when I play them?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_, lspci -nn | grep -i audio , in the konsole  , pastebin the output
<kubuntu_> BluesKaj .. Pastebin ?
<kubuntu_> http://paste.kde.org/614054/
<kubuntu_> got it.
<kubuntu_> I think...
<BluesKaj> yup , that's it , ok , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel  , kubuntu_
<kubuntu_> nothing happens.
<BluesKaj> if there's no output then the driver/module loaded properly
<BluesKaj> and reboot
<kubuntu_> k
<kubuntu_> thanks.
<Brustofski-Fan> Had hdmi video and sound working perfect in windows.. Now in kubuntu 12.10 can't get hdmi sound to switch over
<Brustofski-Fan> Anyone home??
<Brustofski-Fan> did kubuntu die and i the only one left
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, I use both hdmi and spdif
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: i had hdmi working under windows.. kubuntu i can't get the hdmi sound working
<BluesKaj> spdif is card 0 and hdmi or snd-hda-intel is card 1 , on my setup
<Brustofski-Fan> kmix is set to channel hdmi.. but everything still comeing thru the laptop
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, I've forgotten about your audio setup , can you describe it pls
<Brustofski-Fan> amd cpu... ati graphics w/hdmi.. IDT audio
<Brustofski-Fan> hp netbook
<BluesKaj> ok , lspci -v | grep -i snd , paste the output here itshould only be 2 lines or so
<Brustofski-Fan> Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<Brustofski-Fan>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<Brustofski-Fan>         Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<Brustofski-Fan>         Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<FloodBotK1> Brustofski-Fan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markovh> any idea how to get additional drivers via commandline... whatever i changed has now made x fail to start and i'm kicked back to tty1...
<markovh> =(
<BluesKaj> what graphics card , markovh
<dougl> markovh, jockeytext?
<dougl> oh yeah that too
<dougl> lol
<markovh> BluesKaj: nvidia
<dougl> jockey-text
<markovh> o.O what does that do? apparently there's no man page for it and when i run it, i just get searching for available drivers... and then ends
<dougl> peolly wanna sudo jockey-text right BluesKaj ?
<markovh> nvm --help works
<dougl> hmmm... installs the nvidia drivers from a command line
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, in system settings>multimedia>phonon , your hardware should show the hdmi as well as the analog out
<BluesKaj> markovh, sudo service lightdm stop , then install nvidia-current
<Brustofski-Fan> I got it
<BluesKaj> got it ?
<markovh> BluesKaj: i'm using kdm and nvidia-current is installed already
<markovh> tried jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia-current after stopping kdm and rebooted
<markovh> will see what happens now
<Brustofski-Fan> kmix audio setup.. i selected prefer on all the hdmi's
<markovh> nope..
<BluesKaj> have you updated/upgraded lately , markovh
<markovh> iwas switching around driver versions
<markovh> i'm getting this in syslog nvidia api mismatch the client has the version 295.40 but this kernel module has version 304.48
<BluesKaj> Brustofski-Fan, pavucontrol can help with input output selection too,
<BluesKaj> markovh, yeah i had a mismatch as well for a while but the driver still worked
<Brustofski-Fan> BluesKaj: ok i'll install that.. I know with hdmi video.. having the same problem i did in windows 8... screen flicker.. went to win7 and that stoped
<markovh> woot i'm back... kind of
<markovh> removed nvidia-current and reinstalled
<dougl> fonts are messed?
<BluesKaj> reinstalled an additional driver , markovh?
<dougl> reinstalled 12.10?
<dougl> lol
<dougl> just causing trouble - sorry
<markovh> reinstalled nvidia-current
<dougl> and all is well?
<markovh> maybe
<markovh> when i go to put on the recommended version via additional drivers after getting the gui back, after i rebot, back to the same stage
<markovh> and the current drivers are a little odd
<markovh> if my two monitors have the same resolution, one doesn't display anything (orange light)
<markovh> yet if i up the resolution on the one that wasn't working, and down the other one, it does lol
<markovh> so no... not back to perfect just yet...
<dougl> nvidia-settings defaults to one display I think
<markovh> i changed it to "left of" or "right of" etc
<dougl> ok
<BluesKaj> well time to go folks ...later
<markovh> ahhhh...crap
<markovh> not getting the gui after removing and reinstalling nvidia-current any more
<xixor> sup
<skreech__> markovh: need help?
#kubuntu 2012-11-25
<cjae> is the kde that is distributed with kubuntu a vanilla kde with some tweaks or is it a complete work over
<skreech__> Some tweaks
<skreech__> basically some choosier selection of applications
<skreech__> cjae: But as an indication any bugs that are fixed in Kubuntu are directly applied to the upstream KDE repos long as it isn't a Kubuntu specific application like Muon
<cjae> ahh I see
<cjae> thanks
<Doyle> Hello.
<Doyle> I'm messing with widgets today. The network mnonitor widget doesn't capture activity while the screen saver is active. Has anyone else noticed this?
<Doyle> Monitoring wlan0 atm.
<skreech__> Doyle: I haven't but then I never use WifI
<Doyle> Fair enough. My laptop's always on WiFi. Kept the drop for my ps
<skreech__> What were you monitioring?
<Doyle> Just wanted the widget on my desktop
<Doyle> Checking out the difference in delivery from various video hosts
<Doyle> I don't want to breakout dedicated tools, just a quick visual for reference as I progress through my task list
<Doyle> coming back and having a blank in the mon history from the screen saver is messing with me though
<skreech__> Doyle: file a bug perhaps?
<Doyle> Will do.
<Rosbuntu> does anyone have any idea how to rescue the files from lost+found folder?
<Abraham> can anyone tell me how do i rescue files from lost+found folder
<Daskreech> Abraham: umm depends on the file
<Daskreech>  sometimes you can just rename them if they are small enough
<Abraham> rename the folder?
<Daskreech> the file
<Daskreech> Abraham: Are youalso Rosbuntu?
<YoklJO> i recently installed kubuntu on my friend's laptop, which already had fedora and windows 7 installed, and both conencted fine to the wireless at their place. However, kubuntu connects, gets an IP etc, seems to do dns properly, but just cannot do anything apart from that. (also note that it connects fine to my personal wireless, so its not completely broken)
<YoklJO> btw. this is 12.04
<YoklJO> and ive followed all the step-by-step "fix your wireless" instructions i could find
<Daskreech> YoklJO: What have you tried?
<Daskreech> YoklJO: For diagnosis? pinging by ip adress by name?
<Ab3L> hi
<Abraham> how do u write your own regional language in kubuntu ?
<Abraham> example : Bangla
<Abraham> hey
<phoenix_firebrd> Abraham: have you tried in the channel #kde-in?
<Abraham> phoenix_firebrd:  no
<phoenix_firebrd> Abraham: also try in  #ubuntu-in
<Abraham> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Abraham: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171670/ubuntu-localization
<phoenix_firebrd> Abraham: Do you want to type in your language?
<Abraham> phoenix_firebrd:  yep
<Abraham> in bangla
<phoenix_firebrd> Abraham: is bangla different from bengali?
<Abraham> phoenix_firebrd:  no
<Abraham> Bangla and Bengali r same
<cjae> is there a way to make the power settings recognize that flash is playing
<Ab3L> for your information, to whom it may concern, conerning my problem of missing icon in the pannel (there is no proper icon for application "radiotray"), i had to put them in ~/.kde4/share/icons/ICONTHEME/. Now it works fine.
<phoenix_firebrd> I have come to know that the default ubuntu firewall is disabled by default, so was my system vulnerable  in past and can a network switch firewall sufficient in place of the ubuntu firewall?
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: actually, you don't need something like a "firewall" if your machine does not run any services
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: per default, ubuntu does not do that, afaik
<Torch> phoenix_firebrd: if you're behind some internet modem / router you're "firewalled" already indeed
<phoenix_firebrd> Torch: thats nice, ty
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<cjae> anyone who wonders where the plasmoids/widgets are after a clean install. they can be downloaded from the repos
<BluesKaj> 12.10 , cjae ?
<cjae> -1
<cjae> 12.04
<cjae> man did I miss my quick access
<cjae> there are lots that are not installed
<cjae> plasmoid-widget-xxxxxx
<BluesKaj> cjae, have you updated/upgraded/dist-upgrade since the install ?
<cjae> no
<BluesKaj> then that's your issue , not up to date
<cjae> going to stay on .04 for awhile
<cjae> of course ive updated
<cjae> not going to leave lta for awhile
<cjae> lts*
<BluesKaj> that's fine , but bring it up to date , updating just sets up the repos , unpgrading installs the new upgrades to the packages , and dist-upgrade upgrades the kde packages and desktop environment
<BluesKaj> within 12.04
<BluesKaj> cjae,^
<cjae>  whaaaa.... I thought dist-upgrade changes from 12.04 to 12.10
<BluesKaj> cjae, nope , not anymore , not for a long time , do-release-upgrade does that
<cjae> so the graphical update manager doesnt do all this ?
<cjae> cause my fresh install is about a week old
<cjae> so I think im good
<cjae> I just discovered how to get the quick access back which was driving me nuts
<BluesKaj> the gui update manager will if your settings to release upgrade are enabled , but on LTS versions they're usually defaulted to just upgrade packages within the release
<BluesKaj> cjae,^
<cjae> ok
<cjae> checking
<cjae> so all I see if long term release in release upgrade BluesKaj
<cjae> and a pre-release check box
<Tm_T> cjae: by default, LTS is upgraded to LTS
<Tm_T> so 12.04 would offer upgrade to 14.04 eventually
<cjae> ok but the only other option is to just accept normal distribution upgrades like 12.10
<cjae> pre-release is like getting kde 4.9.9 for example on 12.04 or something, isnt it
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> it's like getting 13.04 now I think
<cjae> what is kde at in 12.10
<Tm_T> cjae: 4.9.x
<Tm_T> cjae: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.3
<cjae> I thought pre-release on my box would mean I would be able to install 4.9.3 on my box 12.04
<Tm_T> that's not what it does though (:
<Tm_T> 4.9.3 isn't "pre-release" anyway, it would be more like post-release if anything
<cjae> oh right
<cjae> so what does pre-release do anyway
<Tm_T> it gives you the next (unreleased) version ignoring restrictions
<Tm_T> so 12.04 -> 12.10
<Tm_T> or 12.10 -> 13.04
<Tm_T> if we're talking about the same configuration here
<BluesKaj> 4.9.3 is in the Kubuntu Backports PPA for 12.04  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<BluesKaj> cjae, ^
<kbroulik> hi, how can I change (increase) dpi for fonts in lightdm kde greeter? the xft-dpi thing from the unity greeter doesnt work
<cjae> Tm_T: holy fudge did that take to long http://www.imagerocket.net/view.php?pic=1353851898_snapshot20.jpeg
<cjae> the long term support only .... i dont even care anymore lol
<cjae> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?55951-Quick-Access-Browser-widget-missing
<cjae> afaik the system was updated as it was getting without doing anything to break it and the plasmoid was not thereee
 * cjae waited long time for a kde LTA 
<cjae> LTS*
<cjae> does anyone else have vga and hdmi plugged in to a nivdia card w/o the properitary drivers install, and after grub screen closes there is a bad flicker and screen looks ...  bad nes cartridge load, but the it irons itself out and bring up kdm fine
<cjae> I thought it was a bad boot splash so I removed it, but it still flicks bad, must be framebuffer or whatever is used
<ManDay> Quick, I need help: Which query in the KDE-Menu or which application takes me to the place where I can manipulate and add Online Accounts (IRC, XMPP, SIP; etc)
<Tm_T> ManDay: "instant messaging and voip" is the item in systemsettings
<ManDay> Can I type that into the Start-menu?
<BluesKaj> ManDay, kmenu>apps>internet>IM contacts
<ManDay> Ty
<ManDay> That's also good
<K0J1R0> how i can install a new theme in kubuntu 12.10 with lightDM ?
<BluesKaj> in lightdm ?
<BluesKaj> K0J1R0, ^
<K0J1R0> yep , i want install a different login screen
<BluesKaj> K0J1R0, systemsettings>login screen
<BluesKaj> !pm > K0J1R0
<ubottu> K0J1R0, please see my private message
<Obsidian1723> ManDay: Install Pidgin
<ManDay> Obsidian1723: Hah, why should I do that?
<ManDay> That's like the most absurd suggestion I could get
<Tygart> ManDay: I am not sure if I understand you correctly.
<Tygart> Look in System Settings > Instent Messaging and VoIP
<Tygart> If your looking for an instent messenger
<Tygart> there is also Thunderbird
<ManDay> Tygart: BluesKaj's suggestion already helped me
<Tygart> I just seen that.
<BluesKaj> whatever happened to kopete , telepathy is buggy here
<BluesKaj> altho i never used kopete much , atleast one could fill out the text fields without them jumping all iover the place when trying to type
<BluesKaj> telepathy is hopeless
<Obsidian1723> ManDay: I must have misunderstood your question then.
<Obsidian1723> It appears that I'm not theo nly one though.
<BluesKaj> hmm, neither telepathy nor kopete offer IRC availability anymore
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: it was dropped from KTP on purpose
<shadeslayer> there are amazing IRC clients out there, and it's best to use them instead of using something that probably didn't even offer half of those features
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, agreed ... I was commenting, not complaining :)
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<BluesKaj> used kopete maybe 5 times in my linux life
<BluesKaj> mostly exploratory
<amichair_> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Katbuntu> Hi
<Ab3L> hi. has someone activated the backports and is running kde 4.9?
<amichair_> Ab3L: I'm on 4.9.3 from backports
<amichair_> Ab3L: oh wait, which kubuntu are you running?
<Ab3L> 12.4
<Ab3L> since the month of may ;)
<amichair_> Ab3L: actually I just got distracted and mixed up. I used to run it from backports on 12.04, now I'm on 12.10
<amichair_> from the ppa
<amichair_> so what's the question? :-)
<Ab3L> i would like to feel the new 4.9 experience, but i'm afraid if the whole system crash. if it happens, i'll no idea on how to do to repair it.
<amichair_> Ab3L: I don't notice much difference in the feel, except for a few more bugs in the nontifier (they seem to keep rewriting it, and keep getting it buggy - no idea why)
<BluesKaj> Ab3L, I've heard of very few problems with 4.9.3 on 12.04 . so far it's been quite stable
<Ab3L> ok. thank you everybody.
<Anubis> what chat programs do you use for yahoo ?
<BluesKaj> Anubis, look in kmenu>apps>internet for IM Contacts
<thelionroars> anyone here use xchat?
<thelionroars> I was wondering if it's possible to be on two servers at once - I'm usually on freenode and quakenet
<onebitxajax> hi to all
<onebitxajax> is that possibile to to an alt+2clck mouse  and maximize window?
<suy> thelionroars: one of the nice things of IRC clients is that they usually have specific IRC channels ;-)  I doubt xchat is popular amongst #kubuntu users having nicer KDE alternatives
<suy> onebitxajax: do you mean double clicking on the title bar to maximize?
<thelionroars> what are the nicer alternatives :) ? quassel?
<BluesKaj> thelionroars, yes just setup the servers in the xchat server settings
<onebitxajax> suy: like that, but with alt i want to click in any part of the window and maximize it
<suy> yep, quassel and konverstaion
<thelionroars> thanks to both of you
<onebitxajax> suy: if you take pressed alt, you can mouve the window. it's default setting
<suy> onebitxajax: you can press and hold alt and use the _right_ button to resize, but not maximize
<onebitxajax> suy: i want to extend this fature, with alt+2click = maximize
<BluesKaj> thelionroars, konversation is really easy to setup several servers
<onebitxajax> suy: WOW thanks
<onebitxajax> suy: but i want to maximize
<suy> onebitxajax: I don't know if that's possible... I think that the alt+(some click) is an X thing, not specific of the window manager, etc.
<suy> Probably is doable. KWin seems capable of almost everything with the scripting features, but I don't know how to do it.
<onebitxajax> mmmmmmmm
<onebitxajax> suy: under window behivor i find a window action
<onebitxajax> suy: there is all and not maximize :D LOL
<simplew> Riddell: pring
<BluesKaj> simplew, he's not logged on today
<BluesKaj> oops there he is
<simplew> BluesKaj: running rarin?
<BluesKaj> simplew , yes
<simplew> BluesKaj: when you lock the screen and then move the mouse to appear the dialog to unlock, that now has a background image and the dialog is different, that was some done kust in kubuntu or is upstream?
<simplew> s/kust/just
<BluesKaj> simplew, I have no background after locking the screen, it just black behind the login dialog
<BluesKaj> it's
<simplew> BluesKaj: so you dont have raring updated
<BluesKaj> I haven't dist-upgraded since the last upgrades broke kwin and the panel
<BluesKaj> I'm at the point where 35-40 kwin related packages are being held back , I don't dare dist-upgrade again , simplew
<BluesKaj> that was yesterday simplew , when kwin broke , I've since reinstalled but will not dist-upgtade until those kwin packages are ready to install
<black_> khb
<simplew> BluesKaj: i really have no clue about what you say, there were only 3 kinfocenter related packages in conflcit and that was fixed
<BluesKaj> ok simplew , hang on I'll pastebin the packages
<BluesKaj> simplew, http://pastebin.com/9Cqv7PM3
<simplew> BluesKaj: some is wrong with your isntall
<BluesKaj> just reinstalled yesterday
<simplew> BluesKaj: i also mde a clean isntall yesterday
<BluesKaj> well, I installed to / , my /home dir is the same as the prvious
<BluesKaj> previous
<simplew> BluesKaj: so?
<BluesKaj> well, not totally clean , some conf files are left over from the previous install
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<Qi> Hi everyone - I'm new to KDE and can't seem to find where to disable the bouncing icon when opening a program. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<genii-around> Qi:  System Settings -> Application and System Notifications -> Launch Feedback -> Busy Cursor -> No Busy Cursor.
<claydoh> Qi: system settings >> System Notification Configuration >> launch feedback
<asobi> need help installing 3tb hdd
 * genii-around slides claydoh a fresh coffee
<Qi> genii-around: claydoh: thank you very much.
 * claydoh smiles and sips, has to leave for work shortly :(
 * claydoh needs caffeine to help cure the broken sleep cycles
<genii-around> asobi: What sort of help? Usually the hd will just get recognised, and then you can partition and format it. Although depending what port you plug into on motherboard ( if internal) it may want to be the first hd and not the second/third/etc
<asobi> it's second
<asobi> http://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2011/03/29/dos-partitions-fdisk-and-the-2tb-limit/ is helping
<Nadis_KDE> kjh
<LordCrc> hi, testing 12.10 livecd here, having backlight issues, and i want to try some xorg conf options to see if it works before installing
<LordCrc> seems theres no "proper" xorg conf file anymore, so how to do this without rebooting?
<designbybeck> Greetings all, I thought I'd give KDE/ Kubuntu 12.10 another go. It seems trying out distros ever other week is my hobby!
<designbybeck> I have ran into this problem last time I tried Kubuntu, about a year ago. But I don't remember the solution right off hand. I installed the proprietary NVIDIA drivers, and now all the fonts are REALLY big
<genii-around> LordCrc: If you make an xorg.conf file, it will get used. But none exists by default any longer
<LordCrc> genii-around: ok so run X -configure or whatever it was, and then restart lightdm or should i kill X or?
<genii-around> LordCrc: If you make one with the options you need, drop to a console and restart lightdm or kdm  or whichever your desktop manager is
<LordCrc> so long between each time i upgrade i forget all the tweaks i need to do
<LordCrc> yeah that was kinda my question, which dm is the kubuntu 12.10 livecd running? :)
<LordCrc> guess i can figure out with some google-fu
<Guest43600> hi
<genii-around> LordCrc: If you do ps aux| grep dm        one of the results will usually be your desktop manager
<LordCrc> genii-around: thanks
<designbybeck> and where do you change to MMB + ALT for resize window?
<LordCrc> designbybeck: its not in the "shortcuts and something" system setting ?
<designbybeck> ah yes I found it
<designbybeck> under Windows Behaviour LordCrc
<LordCrc> designbybeck: ah, well, close second :D
<designbybeck> now Super/Meta key for opening the menu?!
<LordCrc> like i said, each time i reinstall i spend a week fixing it up, and then dont touch it
<LordCrc> and then forget everything till next time
 * LordCrc should keep a log
<designbybeck> lol Yeah I agree!
<designbybeck> I install 1-3 distros a week to play and test
<designbybeck> with
<designbybeck> but on my main machines 2 work and 2 play/home
<designbybeck> I go back and forth between Ubuntu, Kubuntu, LinuxMint Cinnamon and LinuxMint XCFE
<designbybeck> LordCrc:  do you just use ALT + F1 to lanch the Kmenu?
<LordCrc> designbybeck: i did change it at some point, but ill be darned if i can remember what i did
<LordCrc> i have this vague memory of hacking conf files
<LordCrc> i did a lot of distro jumping way back
<LordCrc> but now i just need things to work, so windows 7 on the main machine, but had kubuntu on my laptop for ages
<LordCrc> when its all set up it works very nicely indeed
<designbybeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/177489/how-to-set-keyboard-shortcut-to-meta-in-kubuntu
<designbybeck> LordCrc:  ^
<designbybeck> well dang, i forgot about Qt not using Metakey
<designbybeck> by itself
<LordCrc> see this is a perfect example of why i use windows on my desktop :)
<LordCrc> ok
<LordCrc> hm
<LordCrc> ah yes, that was probably what did
<designbybeck> ha
<LordCrc> acpi_backlight=vendor
<designbybeck> no no, you can't do anything with windows
<designbybeck> as far as tweaking it
<LordCrc> hard to test with a livecd
<LordCrc> true, but on windows i dont have to tweak much
<LordCrc> just install my apps and be productive
<designbybeck> what is your day to day?
<LordCrc> programming and games, with your usual media consumption (tv/movies, youtube etc)
<LordCrc> obviously games would require windows, but disregarding games, i still prefer win as my primary environment
<LordCrc> perhaps its just because there's less surprised
<LordCrc> the broken things i know about
<LordCrc> also a lot of awesome kde apps are available on windows so ;)
<LordCrc> lot of other oss as well
<LordCrc> and for the rest, linux runs very smooth in a VM
<designbybeck> ah
<designbybeck> I've worked in higher Ed for 12+ years now, but it has only been in the past 4 that I've focused on OSS exclusivly for education
<LordCrc> i do think kubuntu and similar have come a LONG way, and they're very close
<LordCrc> but the "little things", such as my backlight adjustment issue, just totally kills it
<designbybeck> I can't justify using proprietary software anymore in education as a public servant, so I've been doing nothing but OSS for the past 4 years, eat, sleep, breath it now
<LordCrc> yeah, i can see that
<designbybeck> I got to hear Mark Shuttleworth at LinuxCon Europe 2 weeks ago
<LordCrc> and once you get everything sorted you can just clone the thing and off you g
<LordCrc> go
<designbybeck> I really think with the movement of more and more big key players moving to OSS first, that we'll see more of it....those driver issues, go away more quickly
<designbybeck> yeah, I've been working on a custom distro for our university as well
<LordCrc> the current trend towards tablets and such may actually help that
<designbybeck> very true
<designbybeck> well and like things like Unity 3D and Steam coming to Linux will help as well!
<LordCrc> yeah, steam will be big, if they get it working smoothly
<designbybeck> they've got 5000 beta Linux users right now I think they said
<LordCrc> nice
<LordCrc> will they be running a custom distro or? (havent had time to track it that)
<designbybeck> no, mostly stock Ubuntu from what I gather
<LordCrc> ah, so if you venture off the beaten path, you're on your own then i guess :)
<designbybeck> well 'buntu as NVIDIA has worked with Steam and the likes to get things running smooth
<LordCrc> well, if steam does make its "steam box", and nvidia has the best drivers...
<LordCrc> perhaps i should just install arch... i seem to always find my answers there :P
<LordCrc> anyway, will take another look at 12.10 next weekend... so much to like
<Chakotay> I just installed 12.10 64  bit on my PC. I am dual booting with Windows 7. After I installed, I tried to startup, and I keep getting this message... error:  no such device: 6500b52d-917b-4ce7-be82-886a0d767705. grub rescue> I thought it may have been a bad install, so I reinstalled from a USB drive this time. I'm getting the same message. Can anyone help with this?
<LordCrc> Chakotay_: out of my league, but if no-one is alive here, try ubuntu and just pretend you install that instead of kubuntu
<designbybeck> Chakotay_: have you tried a new USB and download?
<designbybeck> maybe the ISO burned incorrectly?
<Chakotay_> LordCrc: Thanks
<Chakotay_> designbybeck: I burnt it to a CD and tried from a USB
<designbybeck> did you do a md5 checksum?
<designbybeck> i had a bad USB that i fixed, but then the ISO was messed up... so I had to download again
<Chakotay_> designbybeck: i did not do an md5 checksum
<designbybeck> i normally don't either, was just thinking it might could be a bad ISO
<Chakotay_> designbybeck: I will try downloading again.. Thanks
<designbybeck> sorry that is all i can suggest
<designbybeck> but yes like LordCrc said, you might ask in Ubuntu
<Chakotay_> designbybeck: I appreciate you giving me the idea. I will give it a shot
<designbybeck> no prob, pay it forward
<Chakotay_> designbybeck: I definitely will
<LordCrc> ah yea, i had a bad livecd download once as well
<LordCrc> good call
<Catbuntu> Hi
<designbybeck> hello Catbuntu
<Catbuntu> Hey
<designbybeck> anyone know a keystroke, or quick way to move active windows to other dkestops in Kubuntu?... Ubuntu is CTRL + ALT+SHIFT+ Arrow keyes
<Catbuntu> I thought it was the same.
<designbybeck> not working for me Catbuntu can you confirm?
<genii-around> I usually just do right-click on titlebar ...Move to Desktop...
<Catbuntu> I'm not on KDE now, sorry :_
<designbybeck> ah
<designbybeck> that's a lil' slow for me genii-around
<Catbuntu> Try CTRL Shift Arrow or Ctrl Alt Arrow
<designbybeck> I like my keyboard shortcuts
<Catbuntu> I think it was something like that...
<designbybeck> nope those didn't work either Catbuntu
<Catbuntu> Remember that you have to press the down arrow.
<Catbuntu> By default there's only a column with two rows.
<designbybeck> i found out that Meta + Alt and arrows changes window focus
<Catbuntu> The shortcurs are somewhere around the system preferences.
<Catbuntu> I think...
<designbybeck> playing with Kubuntu again makes me want to install it on my Laptop now!.... I have Ubuntu 12.10 on it as well as my netbook
<designbybeck> KDE is so 'purdy!
<designbybeck> clean clear and crisp!
<designbybeck> Guess it is Qt making it that sleek looking
<Catbuntu> I'm doing a quad-boot with Ubuntu 12.04, Xubuntu 12.10 (XFCE is lovely), Kubuntu 12.10 and... winblobs.
<Catbuntu> But Kubuntu is by far the best distro for me.
<Catbuntu> I didn't like KDE on other distros...
<xixor> designbybeck: You have to set your own keystroke.  Go to system settings->ShortCuts And Gestures->Global Keyboard Shorcuts, select "Kwin" from the drop down list, assign your own keystroke to "Window to Desktop N"
<xixor> designbybeck: i..e cntrl+shift+1 to "Window to Desktop 1", or maybe cntrl+shift+right for "Window One Desktop to the Right".  every keystroke in KDE is easily customizable, and there are hundreds that aren't assigned keystrokes by default
<designbybeck> ah! thank you xixor
<xixor> designbybeck: a common complaint about KDE is that it is "too configurable".  Which is rubbish.  But pretty much every aspect of window behaviour/actions/keystrokes can be configured
<designbybeck> That worked xixor
<designbybeck> I agree! I've always thought that myself! I wish they had a basic mode, for basic users! It scares me to give it to newbies!... that is what I like about Ubuntu Unity
<xixor> The default configuration should be fine for any novice user.  There is nothing difficult about it, and it is setup nearly identical to any dozen of different desktop environments, with similar keystrokes that you would find in any of them
<xixor> I setup a few keystrokes on any new KDE installation: Windows Key+E: launch dolphin, Windows Key+C: launch google chrome, Windows Key+T: launch konsole, Windows Key +S: Launch system settings, Windows Key+P: launch Muon 'P'ackage manager
<designbybeck> I'll have to do that as well xixor
<designbybeck> although I just installed this version of Kubuntu 12.10 on my box that had LinuxMint Cinnamon on it, and it saw that partiion on the Kubuntu install and let me split the harddrive, but on my laptop that had Ubuntu installed on it, the same Kubuntu USB install, doesn't see that Ubuntu is installed, so I can split the install??
<designbybeck> any ideas on that one xixor ?
<xixor> I'm not sure
#kubuntu 2013-11-18
<juacom99> quick question: I use to have a plasma (plasma-widget-daisy) but on an update it got broken.Since thene i can't remove tyhe plasma from my desktop. I try to install it again and it said i dont have the package libtaskmanager4abi4, and i wasn't able to install the library either ( is not on the repository and i can't install it manualy) so my question is who do i install that library or who can i manualy remove  the plasma from
<juacom99>  my desktop
<MangaKaDenza> oh dear
<MangaKaDenza> It seems I may have killed plasma-desktop
<MangaKaDenza> how do I uh... restart it
<MangaKaDenza> cuz it wont start when I do it in a terminal
<apachelogger> MangaKaDenza: killall -9 plasma-desktop; sleep 3; plasma-desktop
<MangaKaDenza> blargh
<MangaKaDenza> it didn't work
<MangaKaDenza> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<MangaKaDenza> plasma-desktop(4096): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "//bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: No protocol specified
<MangaKaDenza> Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<apachelogger> Oo
<MangaKaDenza> hmm?
<MangaKaDenza> is that a bad thing?
<apachelogger> that does not sound good at all
<apachelogger> MangaKaDenza: what did you do before plasma disappeared?
<MangaKaDenza> ...I kinda... tried force restarting it
<MangaKaDenza> eg
<MangaKaDenza> kill plasma-desktop
<MangaKaDenza> because it was glitchy
<MangaKaDenza> atm
<apachelogger> define glitchy please
<MangaKaDenza> the icons were blank, and the widgets were slow
<MangaKaDenza> actually... the best solution
<MangaKaDenza> would be to reboot
<MangaKaDenza> :P
<apachelogger> better wait :P
<apachelogger> MangaKaDenza: did you happen to do any updates today?
<MangaKaDenza> why?
<MangaKaDenza> nope
<MangaKaDenza> actually... I've been getting this error
<MangaKaDenza> when I try to update
<apachelogger> the x11 init failed one?
<MangaKaDenza> Error: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Cannot launch daemon, file not found or permissions invalid
<apachelogger> yeah, there is something wrong with your install :P
<MangaKaDenza> ohdear
<MangaKaDenza> wait... but the updates will still get through, right?
<MangaKaDenza> or what do I have to do?
<apachelogger> hard to say
<MangaKaDenza> well, I'll reboot
<MangaKaDenza> brb
<juacom99> apachelogger: do you know where are stored the plasmas that kubuntu load on startup?
<apachelogger> juacom99: what do you mean by 'plasmas'?
<juacom99> apachelogger: plasma-widgets
<juacom99> i'm gonna copy paste my question so i make sense
<juacom99> I use to have a plasma (plasma-widget-daisy) but on an update it got broken.Since thene i can't remove tyhe plasma from my desktop. I try to install it again and it said i dont have the package libtaskmanager4abi4, and i wasn't able to install the library either ( is not on the repository and i can't install it manualy) so my question is who do i install that library or who can i manualy remove  the plasma from my desktop
<apachelogger> juacom99: you could manually edit the plasma configs `kate ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*`
<juacom99> apachelogger: the coment is # or //
<apachelogger> #
<juacom99> thanks
<apachelogger> MangaKaDenza: sudo apt-get install debsums; debsums -s
<apachelogger> MangaKaDenza: that will tell you which files are missing or not what they should be according to the packaging
<juacom99> ok need to reboot now
<juacom99> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> MangaKaDenza: should help you find the culprit of your errors
<apachelogger> juacom99: no problem
<MangaKaDenza> also..
<MangaKaDenza> my kmix settings never save
<apachelogger> may be related
<MangaKaDenza> wait wat
<MangaKaDenza> odd... my desktop effects vanished...
<MangaKaDenza> hmm oh wait
<MangaKaDenza> I switched to flrgx... for some reason...
<MangaKaDenza> when did I do that
<newbie|2> http://forum.zentyal.org/index.php/topic,18828.msg73671.html
<newbie|2> similar to what i need
<newbie|2> any ideas?
<MangaKaDenza> blargh
<MangaKaDenza> it still don't work
<James0r> how can i set dolphin to display thumbnails for all videos/images?
<wafflejock> James0r: hit the preview button... in the dolphin preferences (wrench in the top right) then go to general
<wafflejock> James0r: depends on if you want it to stick or not but check out the options in there
<James0r> wafflejock, yeah did that already. it allowed for image previews but i'm unable to get video thumbnails
<James0r> i've installed mplayerthumbs and ffmpegthumbs per some kubuntu threads but still not working
<James0r> i have thumbnails on the folders containing video files, but the files themselves are thumbnail-less
<wafflejock> James0r: hmm strange yeah sorry don't use a lot of video here so not sure about that part
<James0r> no problem. i'll keep searching the threads
<excalibr> That icon-only task manager, is it not possible to ungroup same applications?
<MangaKaDenza> saywahat?
<MangaKaDenza> I thought trusty was like
<MangaKaDenza> way in the future
<MangaKaDenza> how is it in my testdrive ubuntu thingy
<lordievader> Good morning.
<JohnDoe_1> If I want to autostart e.g. Thunderbird minimized, what command should I use? I know where to get the program autostarted, I just want to start i minimized.
<lordievader> JohnDoe_DK1: Not sure if it will work: right-click on the window border -> More Actions -> Special Application Settings -> Size & Position -> Minimized -> Apply Initially.
<JohnDoe_DK1> lordievader: Thanks, I'll try that. Is it enough to log out or should I reboot to check if it's working?
<lordievader> Don't think you even need to log out. But I'm not very familiar with window rules.
<JohnDoe_DK1> lordievader: Okay, I'll check. BRB
<JohnDoe_1> lordievader: It works like a charm! Thanks! :)
<lordievader> JohnDoe_1: No problem.
<MangaKaDenza> ahhh
<MangaKaDenza> its stuff like this
<MangaKaDenza> that makes me love KDE
<MangaKaDenza> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/k8kHx6CLRyeyh6NLzESf
<FloodBotK1> MangaKaDenza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lordievader> !enter | MangaKaDenza
<ubottu> MangaKaDenza: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eph3meral> aanyone else having problems with kdevelop and gdb on Ubuntu 13.10 ? (sorry for-xpost)
<lordievader> eph3meral: I don't have any problems with kdevelop. Don't think I use gdb.
<eph3meral> lordievader, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=295085
<ubottu> KDE bug 295085 in CPP Debugger "KDevelop doesn't stop at breakpoints" [Normal,Confirmed]
<eph3meral> lordievader, I'm pretty sure I'm suffering from thisi ^
<lordievader> eph3meral: Ah, I use kdevelop for python.
<eph3meral> any suggestions on  how to fix my system until canonical releases a fix?
<ovidiu-florin> eph3meral: use a different IDE?
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, well I haven't been successful in even getting QtCreator to open this cmake project
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: python doesn't use gdb
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, and being on KDE, I do somewhat prefer the ability to use a native client
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, what would you suggest instead
<ovidiu-florin> I agree
<ovidiu-florin> I was going to say Qt Creator
<eph3meral> kdevelop has vim mode
<eph3meral> which is awesome - not quite as good as vim but at least it's better than viclipse or whatever
<ovidiu-florin> Qt Creator does to
<ovidiu-florin> two*
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I saw that.
<draha> ciao
<draha> !list
<ubottu> draha: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, hmm, maybe you can help me get this project opened and building in qtcreator
<ovidiu-florin> I can try
<eph3meral> I'd like to give it a try, it just, there were quite a few barriers compared to getting it running in kdevelop
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, so it's just a simple OpenGL project in C++ using cmake (and GLFW for what it's worth)
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, the first thing was I was require to create a code blocks project file? does that sound right?
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, should I create a new project and import the code? or "open" an existing project?
<ovidiu-florin> open an existing one
<ovidiu-florin> and select the CMakeLists.txt file
<ovidiu-florin> the main one
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, yeah did that it now says "the directory does not contain a cbp file" and asks me to run cmake and has a button
<eph3meral> but when I click run cmake, "nothing happens" and the "finish" button is still greyed out
<eph3meral> so I can't move forward
<ovidiu-florin> Tools -> options -> Build & Run -> CMake
<ovidiu-florin> find your cmake binary
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, ok cool, should I "Prefer Ninja generator" ?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know. I've never used it
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, nope, still no love
<ovidiu-florin> what hapens when you press run CMake?
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, like I already said "nothing", quite literally
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, I ended up having to do it manually on the command line, not even adding the arguments to that wizard seems to work
<ovidiu-florin> try running cmake from konsole
<ovidiu-florin> what's the output?
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, well I have the project open now
<eph3meral> now i need to figure out how to build run and debug it
<ovidiu-florin> eph3meral: have you use Creator before?
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, nope
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> one moment
<eph3meral> hmm, so i guess I got kdevelop to debug
<eph3meral> I think maybe it was as simple as not having build debug symbols
<user___> i feel like X could be running more smoothly/quickly.  from this pastebin after installing my graphics driver does it seem like there are major errors i can easily fix http://pastebin.com/fAE6hrKA - kubuntu 13.10
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, anyway I'm still open to trying to use QtCreator for debugging
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, not sure how to go about it still
<jarkko> guys i got weird thigns going on kubuntu
<jarkko> i tried manjaro and kubuntu 13.10 both just blinks my display
<jarkko> then installed 13.04 kubuntu, upgraded it...same thing...boot into safe mode, got segmention fault error, press ctrl+c and it boots into desktop
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, "The debugger could not load the debugging helper library"
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, what up with that? what do I need to install? (just Kubuntu 13.10 here)
<ovidiu-florin> eph3meral: not sure
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/1233662
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1233662 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Missing debug helpers in QtCreator/can't view STL containers in debugger" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, so yeah, that's why I don't use QtCreator
<user___> i feel like X could be running more smoothly/quickly. from this pastebin after installing my graphics driver does it seem like there are major errors i can easily fix http://pastebin.com/fAE6hrKA - kubuntu 13.10
<eph3meral> ovidiu-florin, anyway, I kinda like kevelop better anyway
<user___> is there a quick way to determine why OS would be running slowly after fresh k13.10 install and even after update/upgrade.  guessing maybe some device driver issue...
<Joupi> user___ : maybe if it is your first boot, it will take time to index files with nepomuk ... check process using cpu or memory ... maybe network access.
<user___> Joupi: not first
<user___> Joupi: what is the app for process checks
<Joupi> user___ : the only things I can think of for a slow down are usually : nepomuk, process taking the load, full memory, network or eventually graphics driver. Anything else would be weird else you had a wrong install or incompatible hardware. Check processes with top on a terminal ...
<user___> top?
<user___> ah
<user___> 13.04 didnt have this issue
<Joupi> yes, open a terminal and type the command 'top'
<user___> Joupi: no more than 50% of cpu is used
<user___> using top
<Joupi> Oh and I forgot the update proc which usually runs at startup
<Joupi> what are the main proc running ?
<user___> vlc and browsers
<user___> pulseaudio too
<user___> does that answer your question about main proc
<Joupi> if you start your system without any apps open, is it slow ?
<user___> actually it might just be opera, i think i need to test more
<Joupi> if you have some kind of heavy video/flash stuff open in web pages that could be it
<user___> plenty of flash stuff yes, but my system/video card should handle it fine
<user___> my graphic card driver install reported errors, did you see my earlier post?
<Joupi> not necessarily since all goes through xorg onto the screen afterwards. I have the same problem sometimes when xorg gets overloaded, the system goes to a crawl ...
<Joupi> no info about your previous post sorry
<user___> i feel like X could be running more smoothly/quickly. from this pastebin after installing my graphics driver does it seem like there are major errors i can easily fix http://pastebin.com/fAE6hrKA - kubuntu 13.10
<user___> ^^
<Joupi> I suggest you uninstall your proprietary driver then and try again
<user___> can you tell me what steps one would take to do that
<Joupi> OK I see, do an apt-get remove purge all nividia stuff and do a clean install
<user___> apt-get uninstall?
<Joupi> when you reinstall on top you still keep the old crapy stuff
<user___> so, clean install and don't use ati-amd driver for my card at all?
<user___> i was hoping that a couple more packages installed might make the driver work ok
<user___> but from what you see, i should avoid the driver altogether?
<Joupi> I see an error message saying : kernel module version mismatch. I believe either your install went wrong or you have an incompatibility somewhere
<Joupi> try to use the free graphics driver first and see if it works
<Joupi> if it works, then try a clean reinstall of your proprietary driver
<user___> Joupi: by free graphics driver you mean the one preinstalled with k13.10
<user___> ?
<Joupi> yes
<user___> that does work
<user___> well
<user___> in 13.04
<Joupi> that's clear then
<user___> assuming same one
<Joupi> normally when you install system, the proprietary driver is not installed by defaults, you have to install afterwards
<user___> Joupi: yeah, i was hoping the prop driver would yield a boost in performance, i just want to get it working right
<Joupi> then if you need your proprietary driver, you should first purge completely the old install, check the correct driver to install (providing you know which one you need) and redo a clean install
<Joupi> proprietary does not always lead to improved perf ;-)
<user___> Joupi: i don't know if i can improve installation conditions for the prop driver.  this was clean install (not upgrade from 13.04), and i installed the prop driver without --force due to missing package dependencies.  the best thing i could think to do would be new fresh install of 13.10 followed by installation of packages that the errors in the pastebin might be resolved and then finally installation of the prop driver itself, what do you think?
<Joupi> I believe yes, but 2 things :
<Joupi> 1- check prop. drivers in the update, you should have the one you need after clean system install
<Joupi> 2- make suer all dependencies are there else you will fail again
<user___> from this http://pastebin.com/fAE6hrKA what dependencies does it appear are missing
<James0r> can't seem to get wake on keyboard working from sleep state
<James0r> trying to toggle cat /proc/acpi/wakeup doesn't work. unaffected by echo USBX  > /proc/acpi/wakeup command
<jarkko> is it possible that networkmanager is broken on kubuntu 13.10?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jarkko> i have hdmi cable plugged into audio/video receiver, when i boot into desktop i get wrong resolution what should i do
<BluesKaj> jarkko. to what kind of monitor is the receiver connected?
<jarkko> i have normal pc display with dvi connector
<jarkko> but i need to use hdmi with audio/video receiver to get sounds
<jarkko> this is not issue with amds own drivers
<jarkko> kubuntu sees only 1 display
<BluesKaj> jarkko. what about spdif output from the pc to the receiver for audio
<jarkko> dont have cables
<jarkko> better to use amds drivers then
<jarkko> but i would like to test the speed of open source drivers
<BluesKaj> no RCA audio cable for the coax audio out ?
<BluesKaj> and what does the hdmi have to do with your resolution if you use a dvi from the pcx to the monitor
<jarkko> exactly
<jarkko> what does it do
<jarkko> but it does
<BluesKaj> does what ?
<jarkko> it changes the resolution unreable
<jarkko> changes the resolution something liek 1024x1080
<jarkko> or something
<BluesKaj> how , that doesn't make sense , if the receiver video out isn't connected to the monitor
<jarkko> well it does it
<jarkko> it sees itself somekind of display
<jarkko> i have had this issue before and it seems they havent done anything about it
<BluesKaj> then disconnect the hdmi  to the receiver and use the coax audio out to the receiver with an ordinary rca cable
<BluesKaj> anyway , I have to go ...BBL
<sdafj32r> where is the configuration directory for preinstalled libreoffice for kubuntu 13.10?  nothing under /home/<user name>/.config/ or /home/<user name>/.libreoffice
<sdafj32r> where is the configuration directory for preinstalled libreoffice for kubuntu 13.10?  nothing under /home/<user name>/.config/ or /home/<user name>/*
<shadeslayer> sdafj32r: we don't ship a config for libre office
<shadeslayer> whatever the defaults are used
<shadeslayer> possibly there are some patches to the config in the package
<shadeslayer> no clue
<sdafj32r> shadeslayer, what are the defaults is my question
<shadeslayer> no, your question was where
<shadeslayer> "Where is the configuration directory"
<sdafj32r> default config dir
<shadeslayer> I have no clue *what* the defaults are
<shadeslayer> I have my user config in ~/.config/libreoffice/4/user/
<sdafj32r> k just going to reinstall it
<MangaKaDenza> Now I'm not saying I don't like kubuntu...
<MangaKaDenza> but theoretically... how does one install the KDE (sounds weird... the KDE.. (K Desktop Environment) ), on another distro
<genii> MangaKaDenza: Perhaps ask them in #kde :)
<sgclark> yeah or the particular distro, the answer varies from distro to distro
<genii> Yes, the process in Gentoo for instance would be vastly different than say for instance, Centos
<sgclark> ^^
 * genii slides Duel a coffee
<Nine_9> hello there. I'm running kubuntu 12.04 and I want to install the app 'Nitro' but I can't find a way, it's not in the software manager. https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/nitro/
<Nine_9> i've added the saucy repos just in case
<Nine_9> including the extras
<genii> Nine_9: What does this program Nitro do?
<Nine_9> genii todo list
<BluesKaj> Nine_9. , adding  other OS repos is not a good idea
<MangaKaDenza> :o
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: well, I made that in a desperate attempt to install that software
<Nine_9> installing software used to be a breeze few years ago
<BluesKaj> well ,you;'ll be desperate to fix your system soon if youi continue with it
<BluesKaj> `so what is nitro Nine_9 ?
<Nine_9> BluesKaj: I just want to install Nitro, it's a todo list app
<Nine_9> :D
<BluesKaj> why won't you tell us what is is
<BluesKaj> it is
<Nine_9> TODO LIST! >:B
<Nine_9> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/nitro/
<BluesKaj> ok
<MangaKaDenza> uh oh
<MangaKaDenza> I accidentally my touchpad
<MangaKaDenza> disabled my touchpad
<Nine_9> also, the lts versions aren't receiving much love as in the past. some stuff are very outdated.
<Nine_9> I'm gonna check tasque as an alternative at the moment :(
<genii> The apt link they provide which is supposed to load up the packagemaneger is Ubuntu-specific, unfortunately.
<Nine_9> heck... ubuntu is getting worse rapidly, unfortunately kubuntu is on the same boat :( it seems the kubuntu guys are good and stuff, but kubuntu always gets some backfire :(
<Nine_9> I've always used LTS versions and they used to be great and somewhat uptodate. nowadays they're kinda abandoned
<Nine_9> tasque isn't as good :(
<Nine_9> man, i can't find a decent (offline) task/todo list app.
<Nine_9> nowadays everything is online, I hate online productivity apps.
<sgclark> I use the kontact suite, works well for me
<Nine_9> sgclark: thanks, but I want something minimalistic.
<Nine_9> maybe kate? :B
<Nine_9> nevermind, although not perfect, gtodo does the trick for the moment
<enrico_> Salve  a tutti comunità di ubuntu
<tsimpson> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<enrico_> ok
<Zarat> dsgf
<genii> Zarat: Yes, we see what you type :)
<Duel> Haalo
 * genii waves at Duel
<lordievader> Welcome to #kubuntu, Duel
<genii> Duel: So if you added now the repository which the fastboot package is in, you should be able to install it now.
<Duel> Anyone help? I enabled QTCurve to Enable this windows 2000 look but it didnt do anything.
<genii> Duel: Now you need to go to System Settings...Application Appearance...GTK... and tell it to use a theme like oxygen-gtk and to use also the icons from that theme, and save, etc
<Duel> genii, Okay I Enabled GTK+ Style in the widget sstyle tab now?
<Erthe> OMG I <3 plasmate
<Duel> ?
<Duel> genii, Whelp that did do anything?
<genii> Duel: May not see the change until next time you log in
<Duel> genii, So ‪under widget style I pick GTK right?
<Duel> genii, Where did it go? I dont have the option anymore
<JohnDoe_DK> please help a noob: I downloaded a tar.gz. How do I install it?
<genii> Duel: Widget style under the "Style" selection should stay the same as it was before (usually Oxygen).
<genii> JohnDoe_DK: It is not the recommended way to install anything in *buntu systems. What is it you are trying to install?
<lordievader> JohnDoe_DK: Depends, a tar.gz is a compressed file. To exctract it run in a terminal: tar -zxvf <file>.tar.gz
<Duel> genii, Hey I logged off and back on, still no change?
<JohnDoe_DK> its Pidgin SIPE from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin-sipe/1.16.1-1
<lordievader> JohnDoe_DK: But like genii says, there are easier ways to install software in Ubuntu.
<Duel> genii, Hold up brb
<lordievader> !info pidgin-sipe
<ubottu> pidgin-sipe (source: pidgin-sipe): Pidgin plugin for MS Office Communicator and MS Lync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16.1-1 (saucy), package size 306 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<lordievader> JohnDoe_DK: "sudo apt-get install pidgin-sipe" installs it, no need to mess with sources.
<travis_> genii, Yea still nothing.
<genii> Duel: Widget style under the "Style" selection should stay the same as it was before (usually Oxygen). The changes you want to make are in the GTK section on the left pane, where you then select the  GTK2 and GTK3 themes to be oxygen-gtk
<travis_> I dont have that?.
<JohnDoe_DK> Oh, didn't know it was in the repository...
<lordievader> JohnDoe_DK: Apt-cache is a usefull utility for searching the repos. See "man apt-cache".
<Duel> genii, I jsut have on the left side vertically Style,Colors,Icons, Fonts, and Emotions?
<JohnDoe_DK> lordievader: Ok thanks dude :)
<genii> travis_: May need to install additional packages of gtk2-engines-qtcurve or kde-style-qtcurve or kwin-style-qtcurve ( It's been a long time since i did this operation, so I forget which exactly is the correct package)
<Duel> genii, soo? what one should I get
<genii> Duel: Won't hurt to install all of them even.
<Duel> okay
<genii> Work needs me, away from computer a bit.
<Duel> genii, Got all of them
<Duel> genii, Dont leaave mee
<JohnDoe_DK> lordievader: Do you know SIPE? and how to use it?
<lordievader> JohnDoe_DK: Nope. Sorry.
<JohnDoe_DK> lordievader: OK
<Duel> Anyone know how I can get my GTK to work?
<genii> Duel: Don't worry, I won't abandon you. Just that my boss lets me be here on IRC but my work must take precedence, so I am away from the computer often.
<Duel> genii, oh okay.. but I sudo'd those you posted and I already have them.
<genii> Duel: I'll post a screenshot of what it should look like, hangon
<Duel> okay
<genii> Duel: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=277760
<Duel> genii, Yes I dont have that..
<lordievader> Duel: Do you have "kde-config-gtk-style" installed?
<Duel> Idk..
<lordievader> Duel: dpkg --get-selections|grep "kde-config-gtk-style"
<lordievader> If that returns "kde-config-gtk-style                            install" then it is installed.
<Duel> lordievader, Im installing it atm.
<Duel> lordievader, Okay its done?
<Duel> lordievader, yay its there
<genii> lordievader: You're going to gain weight with so many helper snacks....
<genii> !helpersnack | lordievader
<ubottu> lordievader: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lordievader> I'm afraid I'm getting addicted to them :(
<genii> :)
<lordievader> Lovely factoid though.
<Duel> lordievader,  Okay but  it doessnt change anything?
<lordievader> Duel: Have you set it as the screenshot of genii and logged out and in?
<genii> Duel: Might want also gtk2-engines-oxygen and gtk3-engines-oxygen
<genii> ( if not already installed now )
<Duel> genii, Installing gt2
<Duel> lordievader, what you mean set it as a screen shot?
<lordievader> Duel: genii gave you a screenshot of how it should be set up.
<Duel> genii, re link please?
<lordievader> Duel: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=277760
<Duel> lordievader, Okay yes i got it now
<Duel> brb
<Nakkel> How do I change the metric value on networks (two nics) on Raring? Setting a value in network-manager doesn't seem to make any difference.
<Duel> lordievader, now say If i download a theme how do I use it?
<lordievader> Duel: Depends on the theme. Usually in the theme selector in the Sysconfig window there is a button to download new themes. That is probably the easiest.
<Duel> lordievader, In the appearance ?
<Duel> lordievader, Found it and Does it matter what type of theme I get?
<lordievader> Duel: For example: System Settings -> Workspace Appearance -> Desktop Theme -> Get New Themes.
<lordievader> Duel: What type? What do you mean?
<Duel> lordievader, Never mind that, But how do I set it? Where the oxygen-gtk theme is i just set it to the one I downlaoded?>
<genii> Duel: The usual theme for Kubuntu is Oxygen, so for the GTK settings you should put oxygen-gtk so that it matches your Kubuntu when you open for instance Firefox or other non-KDE stuff
<lordievader> Duel: I'm confused. What is your current problem and status.
<Duel> oh okay.
<genii> lordievader: Ubuntu Software Center looks fugly :)
<lordievader> genii: No wonder, its the Ubu Software Center :P
<dougl> ubuntu the dark secret of kubuntu...
<Duel> lordievader, This is my current top, http://imgur.com/GYLQhmg
<Duel> Is there anyway I can set terminal to ALT+t?
<lordievader> Duel: System Settings -> Shortcuts -> Somewhere (I usually make a custom one).
<lordievader> Duel: Is there anything wrong with that screenshot?
<Duel> lordievader, Not really but I feel I need something more lol.
<Duel> lordievader, For the Shortcut type what would i put?
<lordievader> Duel: Personal preferance I suppose, I like a clean desktop.
<lordievader> Duel: Global -> Command/url
<Duel> lordievader, and then?
<genii> Duel: Alternately, Right-click on Application Launcher, choose Edit Applications, Navigate to where Konsole is ( System... Konsole) click Advanced tab, assign a "Current Shortcut Key"
<Duel> Done Thank you
<Duel> Thank you all for your help
<genii> Duel: As for the ADB and fastboot, the packages you want are: android-tools-adb and android-tools-fastboot
<Duel> can I jsut install from Sudo?
<Duel> Thx
<genii> Duel: Certainly, like: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot
<Duel> genii, I jsut did them individually?
<genii> That works also.
<Duel> genii, So then I click on the app "Run ADB" then do fastboot fast boot boot.img?
<genii> Duel: Might want to see that the command: sudo adb devices    ...sees your phone
<jarkko> Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
<jarkko> what does that mean
<smooth> yo
<Duel> Now my sd card isnt mounting...
<genii> jarkko: Is this when you start up Steam?
<Duel> accidentally did factory reset :/
<genii> Duel: The sdcard in your computer or sdcard in your phone?
<Duel> genii, phone. Idk why but it doesnt read it auto
<Duel> genii, I can mount it in recovery but thats the only way
<Duel> genii, and my charging port is about done.
<genii> Duel: Sounds like your phone might be physically failing
<Duel> genii,  owell. But the line Fastboot flash boot boot.img will work?
<genii> Duel: The fastboot commands and adb commands are independent of operating system. If there are paths though to the boot.img for instance, use the linux path to where it is and not a Windows-type path
<Duel> genii, So then what would I do?
<genii> Duel: Where is the "boot.img" file?
<Duel> in my downloads
<Duel> It says waiting for device
<genii> Duel: If you are in Konsole and go: ls Downloads/boot.img    ...does it appear? Make sure to use D and not d in "Downloads"
<Duel> that means its not configured right
<genii> Duel: It says this "waiting for device" when you issue what command?
<Duel> fastboot flash boot boot.img
<genii> Duel: ctrl-c   to interrupt that.
<genii> Duel: First make sure device is seen by adb, like as before I described: sudo adb devices    ...should show some result. Then you have to make sure you have correct path to "boot.img" to put into the fastboot command. Then you have to put your phone into the mode that allows it to be flashed in the first place, which varies from phone to phone but is usually something like power-on-button+volume-up+volume-down together when starting it up
<Duel> w8 it doesnt show devices
<genii> Duel: Then after it is in the correct mode for flashing, is when you issue the fastboot command, but only after you are sure where the image file is
<genii> Duel: If adb doesn't show the phone in it's devices list, check that the cable is a data transfer cable and not a charge-only cable.
<Duel> ive done it before
<genii> Duel: For your android-specific questions which are not related to Kubuntu support, I will answer those in the #android channel, where I also am.
<ezra-s> fajita, incompetency
<ezra-s> wops
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Hey Scarlet it's Rick. Just posted to the list, but thought I'd drop you a note and say Hi
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: hello!
 * lordievader waves to Sick_Rimmit and sgclark 
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: So I'm just taking a look at the Links Oliver posted earlier today, and then will check out the Documentation Wiki, and try to figure out What Trello is and does.
<sgclark> waves
 * Sick_Rimmit Greeting Lord Vader..
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: MoinMoin takes a bit of time to learn, but the documentation links given in the editor is quite decent.
<Sick_Rimmit> lordievader: I'm reasonably comfortable with Wiki's not used MoinMoin but have done a few others MediaWiki DokuWiki
<lordievader> Sick_Rimmit: Ohh, so we need you when we make the switch :)
<lordievader> Cool, anyhow shall we move to #kubuntu-offtopic or #kubuntu-devel.
<Sick_Rimmit> yes good idea,
<Sick_Rimmit> see you in devel
<MasterTroller> Hi people
<felix__> ciao
<felix__> list
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<amari> Hi, what are the post-installation steps after rebooting Kubuntu?
<eagles0513875_> hey guys can someone verify something for me please.
<eagles0513875_> if you go into system settings and into displays where you should be able to change your resolution do you see where you can change the resolution as I cannot see that at all on my laptop
<gustavo> someone can help me to make my interface imutable ?
<dougl> imutable ?
<gustavo> dougl, I work at a school. I wanna make the KDE interface looks the same every boot
<gustavo> dougl, because the kids always change it
<dougl> oh
<gustavo> i did chattr +i .kde
<gustavo> but didn't work
<dougl> I would find the config file for your opt.... chmod
<gustavo> dougl, you mean /opt ?
#kubuntu 2013-11-19
<Roey> hi all
<Roey> I'm having trouble fetching mail from Yahoo with fetchmail; I keep getting "connection refused".
<Roey> IMAP, port 993, SSL on
<Roey> enabled.
<mtenen> anyone having trouble with screensavers in kubuntu 13.10?
<MangaKaDenza> wat
<valorie> I am, a bit
<MangaKaDenza> mtenen, what do you mean? what kind of trouble?
<valorie> what's up, mtenen?
<valorie> my trouble is that asquiaquarium loads up four copies of itself every time I reboot
<mtenen> when i resume from sleep mode, there are sometimes 3 small windows of my screensaver running on the desktop
<valorie> I don't do it often, so it isn't a big deal
<valorie> but weird
<valorie> ah, so same thing happening
<valorie> I haven't filed a bug about it though
<valorie> have you, mtenen?
<mtenen> no, because i think (we) can fix it
<mtenen> and why is it asciaquarium for us both?
<valorie> ah, you use it too
<valorie> <3 asquiaquarium
<mtenen> yeah, i don't know if any of the other screensavers do that.
<valorie> I know it happened after upgrade to 13.10
<valorie> but not sure if right then, or a later update
<MangaKaDenza> maybe... try the raring version?
<valorie> I rarely reboot
<MangaKaDenza> idk...
<mtenen> you don't have to reboot, it happens when you wake up from sleep mode too.
<valorie> it would be more logical if one of us tried a different screensaver
<mtenen> i am trying clock right now
<valorie> I don't put it to sleep
<valorie> k
<valorie> sec
<MangaKaDenza> try apt-get purge screensaver* and then apt-get -f install apt-get update apt-get upgrade apt-get install screensaver* --install-suggests
<mtenen> i will try that MangaKaDenza, thanks.
<yottabit> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/drm-intel-nightly/current/
<yottabit> the patch should already be in the .deb files, right?
<Duel-Travis> msg NickServ identify <f8tbikeco
<Duel-Travis> wtf
<Duel-Travis> how do Login with my registered name?
<Duel-Travis>  /msg NickServ identify f8tbikeco
<Duel-Travis> genii, Hey :)
 * genii makes more coffee
<Duel-Travis> how did u do that
 * MangaKaDenza makes a genii 
<genii> Well, I ground up the beans, then I brought the waqter to just under boiling point. Then I put the grounds in the french press, added the water, let it ssoak for about 60 seconds, then pressed the plunger down carefully.
<genii> Duel-Travis: To answer your previous question .. I ground up the beans, then I brought the water to just under boiling point. Then I put the grounds in the french press, added the water, let it ssoak for about 60 seconds, then pressed the plunger down carefully.
<Duel-Travis> genii, mmmm
<DuelBoot> genii, New name
<James0r> kde keeps defaulting to hdmi audio output. it keeps my analog stereo duplex selection but the 'sound device' returns to HDMI on reboot
<James0r> i'm trying to either permanently disable HDMI audio out or at least get kmix to give it last priority. I'm using Kubuntu 13.10, any ideas?
<valorie> James0r: in systemsettings
<valorie> systemsettings: Hardware > Multimedia
<James0r> valorie: phonon?
<crowell> James0r: pavucontrol
<James0r> valorie: yeah i found the options to change devices and what not, problem is it keeps prefering HDMI on reboot
<valorie> did you click the save button?
<valorie> well, Apply and then OK
<valorie> pavucontrol is great, but afair it doesn't have you set the default
<James0r> valorie: yeah. but i think it's making HDMI preferred because it recognizes it after, maybe also something about changing irq or something? anyway i just change the /etc/pulse/default.pa not to switch on HDMI connect so i'll restart and check it
<valorie> it seems to me that there is a general problem with getting systemsettings to properly save state
<valorie> for hardware, at least
<valorie> I keep hearing complaints both here and in #kde
<wafflejock> valorie: I don't think I've really had problems except for this bug where I get a CRTC error if I have both my HDMI and my VGA hooked up when I boot cause the LCD is on too and for some reason the three monitors causes the problem
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to set the pairing passkey? my phone found my machine but i have no way to know what the passkey is
<meoblast001> i'm using standard KDE bluetooth utils
<James0r> nice that did the trick!
<James0r> now just gotta figure out why kubuntu hangs on logout/restart
<wafflejock> James0r: dmesg may help
<James0r> can someone help me with using dmesg to figure out a hanging issue after logout
<lordievader> Good morning.
<wafflejock> lordievader: good evening
<wafflejock> James0r: you should probably post your dmesg output to pastebin and indicate what you believe to be the problem
<James0r> wafflejock: actually using dmesg is where i'm stuck. how can i use it to log what's going on when i attempt to logout and log back in?
<lordievader> Hey wafflejock, how are you?
<wafflejock> lordievader: good getting a bit tired, but good thx
<wafflejock> James0r: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9533708/how-to-read-ring-buffer-within-linux-kernel-space not sure exactly this infor may help though
<wafflejock> James0r: /var/log/syslog
<James0r> wafflejock: thx i'll check it
<wafflejock> James0r: np
<James0r> wafflejock: there a way to see where i last logged out?
<James0r> wafflejock: http://pastebin.com/CTVBvXkf
<James0r> i'm not seeing anything that jumps out
<wafflejock> James0r: not sure like you said nothing really standing out... also not sure about any extra options to see exactly when it is you logged out aside from trying to match up timestamps
<James0r> wafflejock: yeah maybe i should logout again and mark the time
<nafg__> Hello, I am going through nightmares trying to customize the ubuntu installer
<lordievader> Hey nafg__, What is it that you want to customize?
<nafg__> Hi lordievader
<nafg__> The issue i'm stuck on at the moment is the post install script. It's a ubiquity based ISO (testing it in VirtualBox atm), and it's not running it
<lordievader> nafg__: A modified iso? Does the normal iso run correctly?
<nafg__> In the preseed i have
<nafg__> ubiquity	ubiquity/success_command string /cdrom/postinstall.sh
<nafg__> It's not very modified. It runs "correctly," except for this modification for instance
<lordievader> nafg__: But does the normal (unmodified) iso install correctly?
<nafg__> Where would I see output from it? Is it logged somewhere
<nafg__> Yes, it does, I just said that.
<nafg__> it installs even modified.
<nafg__> it just doesn't get my customization
<lordievader> nafg__: Ah, I'm starting to understand. You want an install that is modified to your taste from the first boot?
<nafg__> wdym by 'first boot'?
<nafg__> I want a script to run after it's installed
<lordievader> nafg__: The first time you boot your freshly installed os. Or am I on the wrong track?
<nafg__> lordievader: that would be fine, i guess that 's the ultimate goal
<nafg__> but it's not what I'm saying
<nafg__> Are you familiar with presseeding?
<nafg__> preseeding
<lordievader> nafg__: No, I'm not. Sorry.
<nafg__> do you have some suggestion in mind?
<lordievader> nafg__: I'd make a customization script. Install the os like normal. Copy the script, run it and reboot.
<nafg__> lordievader: the problem is we need this to happen on a large number of machines, so that would total a lot of work
<nafg__> Also the machine would ideally not have an ordinary log in
<nafg__> ideally not need ...
<lordievader> Was afraid you would say that.
<lordievader> nafg__: Have you read this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization#Modify_installer_behaviour_using_a_Preseed_file
<nafg__> yes
<nafg__> although they describe the alternate installer, and there don't seem to be any alternate desktop downloads for saucy atm
<lordievader> nafg__: Well you could go and ask around in #ubuntu, perhaps the folk there knows.
<nafg__> i did
<James0r> i found a line in my system log that looks to be the culprit. not sure what to do with it though. it's : Nov 19 15:21:13 james-X45C kernel: [ 2219.886699] tty_ldisc_hangup_halt: waiting (Xorg) for tty7 took too long, but we keep waiting...
<nafg__> OKAY lordievader thank G-d it's working! I had to change the line to bash scriptname rather than just scriptname (perhaps due to lack of +x mode)
<lordievader> nafg__: Good to hear that you succeeded :)
<excognac> hi all anybody knows a good dvd designer? (not cover, the disc itself)
<excognac> *labeler
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> how do I search for a specific font? I want a few specific fonts, how do I find the package that has them?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Apt-file?
<neo__> :D
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried aptitude search
<neo__> wake up...
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: With apt-file you can search for files, it will tell you from what package they come.
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<ovidiu-florin> I think I've found it
<ovidiu-florin> I can't find th e font Linux Libertine Mono
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ovidiu-florin> akonadi keeps messing up and I get this error: http://pastebin.kde.org/phcyl1tug#line-8 how can I resolve this?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<James0r> howdy
<lordievader> Hey James0r, how are you?
<James0r> end of the day, put the kid to bed and have a beer in my hand, so pretty good.
<James0r> how bout you?
<lordievader> James0r: Doing pretty good :)
<James0r> anyone have issues with the muon update manager? either takes forever to find updates or never finishes looking
<BluesKaj> suggests using apt-get in the terminal, James0r , it's more stable , thsy both use the dpkg system anyway , but without the muon GUI it's a direct command
<James0r> BluesKaj: does apt-get update do the same thing? i always thought apt-get update just updated the list of packages available on the repos
<BluesKaj> yes , it does the same thing , sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade , or you can separate those 2 commands to see what is about to be installed/upgraded , James0r
<lordievader> Better to use "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade" that way the apt-get upgrade command will only be run when apt-get update has succesfully completed.
<BluesKaj> lordievader. never had a problem with the command i posted
<James0r> lordievader: yeah i knew about && but hadn't seen the semi-colon before, BluesKaj , interesting to know that there is another way to concatenate  (if that's the word) the commands together
<James0r> so the semi-colon will run them symultaneously ?
<lordievader> James0r: No, that says run this command next. Doesn't matter if the first completed succesfully or not.
<James0r> lordievader: by that you mean the semi-colon?
<James0r> you guys have any idea what this is referring too? tty_ldisc_hangup_halt: waiting (Xorg) for tty7 took too long, but we keep waiting...
<James0r> it's in my system log where i get a hang up on logout.
<lordievader> James0r: Yes. The semicolon doesn't care about the previous command && does.
<James0r> annoying the crap out of me that i can use the logout feature without hanging on a black screen
<James0r> lordievader: gotcha.
<lordievader> James0r: Display driver that is not responding?
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader , good to know about the ; not waiting for the update to complete , however i've never run into a problem withit , altho i have to admit i don't use the 2 commands in a string very often
<James0r> yeah? i have integrated intel adapter. never had issues before yesterday. been using Linux Mint KDE and others without issues.
<James0r> lordievader: there way to check if i have the best driver for my adapter?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It waits for it to complete, but if there are errors apt-get upgrade will still be executed. With && apt-get upgrade will not be executed if apt-get update errors.
<BluesKaj> with intel graphics it's pretty cut and dried , James0r , there aren't many driver options
<lordievader> James0r: pastebin the output of: lspci -k |grep -A 2 VGA
<BluesKaj> ok lordievader , thanks
<James0r> lordievader: http://pastebin.kde.org/patf5s1hs
<James0r> BluesKaj: yeah that's what i've heard
<lordievader> Usually Intel things work fine, but I've seen cases where the driver didn't load for some reason.
<lordievader> James0r: But in your case the correct driver seems to be loaded.
<James0r> lordievader: okay. thats one thing to check off
<James0r> the day before this hangup happened i installed the package to get size and orientation to manipulate my dual monitors
<James0r> sorta doubting that had much to do with this though
<James0r> can't think of anything else i did graphics/monitors wise
<BluesKaj> James0r. seems I saw a similar complaint yesterday , does,  sudo halt , in the trerminal work ?
<James0r> BluesKaj: it seemed to suspend and then leave me with the Kubuntu boot up screen
<James0r> i imagine that command should completely shut you down?
<BluesKaj> yes , halt= shutdown
<lordievader> Don't forget the -p flag.
<James0r> i'm getting a lot of "Nov 19 20:51:16 james-X45C NetworkManager[998]: <warn> nl_recvmsgs() error: (-33) Dump inconsistency detected, interrupted"
<James0r> in my system log
<James0r> gonna try to logout again and check the log
<BluesKaj> ok bbl , gotta check my backup OS and reboot due to new kernel install
<James0r> yeah this looks to be defintely the culprit Nov 19 20:56:37 james-X45C kernel: [  418.370768] tty_ldisc_hangup_halt: waiting (Xorg) for tty7 took too long, but we keep waiting...
<Izan> hi
<lordievader> Hey Izan
<Izan> some help for level01 ?
<Izan> please?
<lordievader> Izan: Level01? Could you describe your problem in a bit more detail?
<genii> Izan: Best to just say your issue to the channel and then someone may be able to assist
<lordievader> Also usefull to remain in channel...
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
 * genii jiggles the internets
 * mastermentor grins
<cckneipe14> google
<genii> Hm.
<jtheuer> hi, I try to install kubuntu from usb stick to a small partition. It says "X has at least 5.8 gb"… and the "Continue" button is disabled. How can I install kubuntu on a small disk? I only need a few packages (basic kde)
<BluesKaj> jtheuer. you probly need at least 15G for proper installl, , that will leave about 8-9G for other data , an you'll have to run autoremove and auto clean every week or so if you update/upgrade weekly
<genii> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<genii> jtheuer: Even for an absolute minimal install of Kubuntu you're looking at around 4 to 6G partition size
<jtheuer> BluesKaj, The live system only needs 680GB I'm sure I don't need more….
<jtheuer> mb
<BluesKaj> jtheuer. live system yes , but a permanent install is different
<BluesKaj> to the hdd or ssd media
<genii> Actually the live system is more like 1G
<[Raiden]> BluesKaj: try to find miniiso and install without gui ( see f-keys on boot menu).  Then install kde...
<gassho> how do you take a picture with a built in camera
<genii> gassho: Use something like cheese or vlc
<BluesKaj> [Raiden]. it's not me that wants the minimal install , it's jtheuer
<jtheuer> thanks, I'll try
<[Raiden]> ok )
<Taduro> What I'm doing → http://susepaste.org/91071708 What the computer is doing → http://susepaste.org/59194011
<Taduro> Can you tell me, please, what I have to do to understand why is that happening?
<Pici> Taduro: You may want to look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Taduro> Pici: thanks for that hyperlink but... My computer is working slow, really. That's why I checked the ram.
<Taduro> Pici: http://paste.kde.org/pd87bda50
<tsimpson> it's showing you have 720MB available for use
<Taduro__> tsimpson: I have 2GB
<Taduro__> Pici:
<tsimpson> Taduro__: yes, I mean available, as in ready, for use by applications. ie free
<Taduro__> tsimpson: But look what I'm doing → http://susepaste.org/91071708
<Taduro__> 2GB and I can only use 700MB(?)
<Taduro__> Memòria means memory
<Taduro__> xD
<Taduro__> (pretty the same)
<Taduro> Soo.. :/
<lordievader> Taduro: This laptop has 2Gb as well, currently 105Mb is free and 774Mb is free but used for cache/buffer.
<Taduro___> i'm back
<Taduro___> I missed something?
<lordievader> Taduro___: Have you seen my message?
<Taduro___> lordievader: No :/
<lordievader> Taduro: This laptop has 2Gb as well, currently 105Mb is free and 774Mb is free but used for cache/buffer.
<Taduro_> lordievader: It's a litle harder to accept that but... well..
<lordievader> Taduro_: Just to show that your figure is not unlikely. KDE is quite resource hungry.
<Taduro__> lordievader: And is there a way to get KDE eating less machine?
<lordievader> Taduro__: Not sure if the low-fat package still exists: http://shaforostoff.blogspot.nl/2012/04/making-kubuntu-use-less-memory.html
<jtheuer> so, I now have a minimal kde (netinstall + kdm + kwin) what package do I need to login and have "a window manager and K menu"? (I only have failsafe right now and a "default" session that is just black)
<dougl> jtheuer, why didn't you just do the standard install from the live cd?
<Cawa> hi guys, i have problem instaling the php5-gd
<Cawa> php5-gd requier php5-common (= 5.5.3+dfsg-1ubuntu2) but 5.5.4+dfsg-1+debphp.org~raring+1 was installed
<lordievader> !info php5-common raring
<ubottu> php5-common (source: php5): Common files for packages built from the php5 source. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.3 (raring), package size 419 kB, installed size 951 kB
<lordievader> Cawa: Did you install a ppa for php?
<lordievader> !info php5-gd raring
<ubottu> php5-gd (source: php5): GD module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2.3 (raring), package size 33 kB, installed size 132 kB
<Cawa> lordievader: yes
<Cawa> lordievader: # deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php5/ubuntu raring main
<lordievader> Cawa: There you go, your ppa is conflicting with the ubuntu repos. Apts solution: not to install.
<Cawa> рьь
<Cawa> hmm
<Cawa> so i can't install GD?
<MangaKaDenza> oh dear
<MangaKaDenza> I installed Ubuntustudio out of curiosity... and now...
<MangaKaDenza> my system fonts are screwed up
<MangaKaDenza> so, what do I do?
<Cawa> theres a pakage php5-gd -5.5.4+dfsg-1+debphp.org~precise+1
<MangaKaDenza> lemme try something
<lordievader> Cawa: You can, but you have to revert back to the repo.
<Cawa> the php repo?
<lordievader> Cawa: Sorry, you have to revert back to the default Ubuntu repos.
<Cawa> ohh i see
<MangaKaDenza> GAH
<MangaKaDenza> these fonts are still here
<MangaKaDenza> and I checked system settings
<MangaKaDenza> all of the fonts save monospace, are set to Segoe UI
<MangaKaDenza> can anybody help?
<MangaKaDenza> cuz I don't want to reinstall... again
<WiGust> How to fix the black text on brown background in gtk apps? http://itmag.es/4it01
<jarkko> why keyboard doesnt save itsself?
<jarkko> i h
<jarkko> i have to type setxkbmap fi
<crowell> jarkko: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<jarkko> thanks will try that a bit later
<jarkko> is it known issue or just me?
<jarkko> kubuntu 13.10
<crowell> the keymap that you choose on install should stay
<jarkko> i have had that issue before too on kubuntu
<jarkko> dont know why
<jarkko> i made the reconfigure
<jarkko> it asks quite much questions
<crowell> I don't know, I just use a qwerty usa layout
<jarkko> it doesnt ask so much on install
<jarkko> i used defaults
<jarkko> how did you remember that setting?
<crowell> I am not sure, I only use qwerty
<rodnice> First time I turned on my laptop in 2 weeks.  Audio does not seem to be working now.  Is there a way to reinstall something to have it work again?
<JohnDoe_DK> Good Evening!
<rodnice> Not sure if it died after I did the Kubuntu upgrade
<rodnice> Solved: unbelievable... "pulseaudio -k" seemed to have worked, although I'm not sure why yet
<JohnDoe_DK> Anyone who can tell me how to speed up boot time on Kubuntu?
<crowell> JohnDoe_DK: do you have multicore cpu?
<JohnDoe_DK> yup crowell
<crowell> whoops, what I was remembering is apparently obsolete :|
<JohnDoe_DK> Ok. No hard feelings ;)
<crowell> e4rat might be what you're looking for though
<genii> JohnDoe_DK: You can add one-time option of: profile    ...to the boot line and it will optimize any old sysvinit scripts and some other small tweaks.
<genii> ( for subsequent boots)
<JohnDoe_DK> genii: come again??
<JohnDoe_DK> crowell: is it in the repo's?
<genii> JohnDoe_DK: When grub menu comes up, just before booting. You edit the line which loads the operating system, adding to the end the word: profile      and then boot with that option one time. It optimizes as I said , the old startup scripts in /etc/init.d directory, plus some other small stuff.
<genii> Generally see 7-10% boot time decrease
<JohnDoe_DK> genii: Okay, just the word "profile" and then boot?
<crowell> genii: I don't think it is in the repos
<crowell> JohnDoe_DK: ^^
<crowell> it also is only useful if you have an HDD, _NOT_ as SSD
<genii> JohnDoe_DK: Just the word "profile" yes.
<JohnDoe_DK> genii: Ill try that. crowell: I dont have SSD. Its an eee pc
<crowell> genii: then you can check it here http://rafalcieslak.wordpress.com/2013/03/17/e4rat-decreasing-bootup-time-on-hdd-drives/
<crowell> the arch wiki gives better information
<crowell> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/e4rat
<crowell> but much of that is not relevant to a ubuntu install
<kmt> hi
<kmt> anyone here
<JohnDoe_DK> Okay. I'll try e4rat.
<kmt> please provide me information about installing amd/intel hybird graphic driver in ubuntu 12.4.3 lts?
<JohnDoe_DK> Just one more question: Would it be a good thing to boot up with the profile option before using e4rat?
<crowell> probably a good idea to see bootgraph or whatever it is called
<genii> bootchart
<crowell> that's it
<JohnDoe_DK> bootchart???
<genii> Yes.
<JohnDoe_DK> what is bootchart?
<JohnDoe_DK> sorry for being noobish :O
<Pici> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<ss_haze> https://phpacademy.org/topics/select-button-that-should-add-category/31205?page=1#last
<Roey> this class of organism is defined by having a cell nucleus bounded by a membrane..
<ss_haze> wazzup kubunties
#kubuntu 2013-11-20
<krutoileshii_> anyone know how to find out which DKMS module generating an error  "dkms.conf: Error! No 'BUILT_MODULE_NAME' directive specified for record #0."
<krutoileshii_> have two DKMS modules installed one is nvidia and the second one is ctn91xx (Ceton InfiniTV) dkms compiles and installs both modules with no problems
<krutoileshii_> anyone know how to find out which DKMS module generating an error  "dkms.conf: Error! No 'BUILT_MODULE_NAME' directive specified for record #0."
<lordievader> Good morning.
<James0r> what's up with kubuntuforums site?
<James0r> getting Error 503 : Service Temporarily Unavailable
<nv_> it's up on my end here
<rwf2> does firefox not work with all kubuntu 13.10 or just not with certain hardware configurations?
<rwf2> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=833117
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 833117 in Startup and Profile System "Does not disable glib slice allocator with glib >= 2.35" [Critical,New]
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<excognac> hi all
<excognac> how do i create a launcher/desktop shortcut for those who are not familiar with konsole? It's a graphical app, xhfs
<apachelogger> excognac: not sure I understand the question... but I guess what you want is: dolphin -> right click -> create new -> link to application
<BluesKaj> excognac. quicklaunch in panel tool box add widgets
<BluesKaj> is one method for the panel
<excognac> BluesKaj: apachelogger: I failed with both methods. I only could crate a <path>.desktop
<excognac> http://pastebin.kde.org/po8yvhq8d
<BluesKaj> excognac. can't you just drag and driop the app from the kmenu ?
<excognac> BluesKaj: it's not in the kmenu
<excognac> if i type it's name it won't find it
<BluesKaj>  /usr/bin ?
<excognac> it's there
<BluesKaj> make it executable then drag it to the desktop and change theicon
<excognac> oh thanks. so easy, would never think about this
<excognac> is there anyway that non-administrators can use kde parttition manager to stop journaling on an external device file system
<excognac> or any other package to do the same effect
<BluesKaj> it can also be added to the kmenu apps if you right click on the kmenu and choose edit then choose new
<BluesKaj> duno muc about that, i'm the only user on this pc
<BluesKaj> muc=much
<excognac> np thanks. just gotta create another user for colleagues who have even less idea about kubuntu than me and make sure they can handle hsf+ devices cos their fancy macbooks got no optical drive
<excognac> ok, nevermind. i looked up how they can do it on their mac. btw anybody has experience with hsf+ partition writing?
<ksinny> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi ksinny!
<ksinny> Riddell: hi, I wanted to ask that how we get po files for a package?
<ksinny> Riddell: you told me last time but i completely forgot :/
<Riddell> ksinny: you want to make a new release of p-m-c and want to get the .po files for it?
<ksinny> Riddell: yeah, beta release
<Riddell> ksinny: I used the releaseme script which is in kde git
<Riddell> it's not superbly documented
<Riddell> ksinny: but if you check out kde:releaseme there is a plasma-mediacenter.rb I added
<Riddell> ksinny: check plasma-mediacenterrc and plasma-mediacenter.rb are up to date
<Riddell> then run plasma-mediacenter.rb
<Riddell> and it should do everything for you
 * ksinny trying it
<ksinny> Riddell: script has generated successfully various .po files
<ksinny> thanks for your help :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<mihai__> sal
<rwc2> can anyone assist with getting the sound working in skype in saucy
<rwc2> ie best ways to troubleshoot via the command line
<rwc2> no audio playback
<rwc2> but audio is fine elsewhere in x
<locsmif_> Hello. I cannot for the life of me find the place where to change the desktop background. Been through the documentation, all the settings windows, can't find it. Help? :>
<BluesKaj> locsmif_. right click on the desktop , choose default desktop settings , then either choose one of the available wall papers , or "open"to browse to a pictures file or some such
<locsmif_> BluesKaj: there is no "default desktop settings" when I right click on the desktop :)
<BluesKaj> locsmif_.which ubuntu flavour are you riunning?
<locsmif_> BluesKaj: kubuntu
<BluesKaj> locsmif_. try alt+s
<locsmif_> VERSION="12.04.3 LTS, Precise Pangolin"
<locsmif_> BluesKaj: alt+s doesn't do much
<locsmif_> perhaps something screwed up
<BluesKaj> locsmif_. alt+d , then alt+s
<locsmif_> BluesKaj: okay that worked :)
<BluesKaj> have you updated /upgraded lately, locsmif_ ?
<locsmif_> Sure, all the time, but there's stuff in the pipeline, among them KDE packages
<locsmif_> Nothing is in a broken state though
<locsmif_> kde-runtime kde-runtime-data kdebase-runtime khelpcenter4
<locsmif_> That's the kde stuff in the pipeline right this minute
<BluesKaj> it's good to keep the backports open as well
<andreaxxx> Hello! As of today (probably after updating some packages yesterday) audio doesn't work in my kubuntu 13.10 anymore.  Anyone with this similar issue?
<BluesKaj> andreaxxx. open alsamixer in the terminal , what sound card and chip are listed in the upper left ?
<andreaxxx> BluesKaj: Xonar DX / AV200
<BluesKaj> andreaxxx. in the terminal ,  cat /proc/asound/modules , what's the output ?
<andreaxxx> cat /proc/asound/modules
<andreaxxx>  0 snd_virtuoso
<andreaxxx>  1 snd_usb_audio
<BluesKaj> andreaxxx. ok,  sudo modprobe snd_virtuoso , I presume this is the onboard sound driver and the usb audio is on a videocam or some such
<BluesKaj> after running that command , andreaxxx , there will probly be no output if the driver loads properly , then a reboot is most likely needed
<andreaxxx> BluesKaj: yes, no output to that command
<BluesKaj> ok then , a reboot should bring your driver back up
<andreaxxx> thank you, i'll try immediately!
<andreaxxx> BluesKaj: unfortunately it's still not working
<BluesKaj> in the terminal type ' alsamixer ', make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key'
<BluesKaj> then turn those controls up to the max.
<BluesKaj> andreaxxx.^
<BluesKaj> if they ctrls are unmuted they'll show '00' in the little boxat the bottom
<andreaxxx> BluesKaj: thanks they were muted... nothing was shown as muted in kmix though, thank you again!
<BluesKaj> andreaxxx. is your sound working ok ?
<andreaxxx> BluesKaj: yes, thank you!
<BluesKaj> goob :)
<BluesKaj> err good , andreaxxx :)
<eagles0513875> hey guys how can i get my ssh key to work within dolphin as I am trying to sftp using dolphin into my server
<aPpYe> Is there a way to tell pulseaudio to maintain a ratio that I set between different channels in a surround setup?  Often, using the kmix notification icon, if I mousewheel up or down on it, the channels all go to the same volume, causing dialogue (the center channel) to be too quiet in relation to the other channels.  This causes me to turn the volume up to hear dialogue, and then back down when background music or loud surround sou
<aPpYe> nd events occur in the movie.  I am always fighting with it and am hoping there is a way to tell the system to make sure that the center channel is always louder than the rest, regardless of where the master volume is.
<aPpYe> I was able to do this with pure alsa a few years back, and I still have all my configs for that, but I like that pulseaudio just works out of the box for surround sound, except for this one problem.
<Okitain> aPpYe: maybe go to alsamixer?
<aPpYe> When using alsamixer to change channel levels, it works fine, until I use kmix to adjust the volume.
<aPpYe> then everything goes back to maximum in alsamixer
<Okitain> Hm
<aPpYe> also, when running a movie in full screen, and if I just want to adjust the volume, I want to use the buttons on my keyboard, not exit full screen, open alsamixer, etc.
<aPpYe> hm.  pactl ... maybe I need to learn how to use that.
<BluesKaj> aPpYe. try setting your levels in alsamixer in the terminal , then run sudo alsactl store , to make them stick
<aPpYe> BluesKaj, yeah, that seems to have no effect.
<aPpYe> pulseaudio seems to disregard it.
<BluesKaj> aPpYe. got pavucontrol installed ?
<locsmif_> BluesKaj: thanks for the help earlier, I appreciate it!
<BluesKaj> locsmif_. np :)
<excognac> hi all i bumped into a serious issue: I tried to make a new user account in kubuntu 12.04 (with ppa:kde) for my girlfriend, I logged out then she typed her user name in, root requested to changed password. then it froze. we tryed it multiply times, same thing happened. then i tried to get to text mode with ctrl+alt+f1 i couldn't log on my administrator account. back to grapical, just loading screen. why is this?
<excognac> *to change her pwd
<excognac> shall i try it from terminal?
<excognac> I'll post this on #ubuntu, sorry
<excognac> guys why e: this is really a joke? I created an account from terminal with sudo useradd <username> then i logged  out try to log it then: Failed session: gnome.
<locsmif_> adduser
<locsmif_> not useradd
<locsmif_> gtg, sorry
<BluesKaj> excognac. did you get that , the command is adduser , not useradd
<excognac> BluesKaj: ouch, it still created a user with 0 privilages. so i gave them manually, brb
<excognac> BluesKaj: any idea why gui doesn!t work? previously I did create another user
<BluesKaj> which gui ?
<excognac> System settings>User Management
<BluesKaj> dunno about that
<excognac> i create the new non-admin user, she has to change pwd upon first log on then during typing the new pwd, it freezes out
<excognac> and cant get back to any type of session
<BluesKaj> why change the pwd , she doesn't have one yet
<excognac> she has one when i create the account. shall i try without it?
<BluesKaj> she should create her own pwd , not change a nonexistent one ...she'll need a pwd
<excognac> ok i try that way. brb
<aPpYe> BluesKaj, sorry, I went to lunch.  yeah have tried pavucontrol, but the problem is that the notification icon for kmix resets everything to the same level when i bring the volume all the way up or down.
<alphacrypt> hi, how to backup my kubuntu with live cd?
<alphacrypt> onto fat32 would be nice
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: you can use dd to copy a disk or partition
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: if input file and of output file are your main options to get right then use bs 4M or up to whatever your HDD cache has
<alphacrypt> problem is want to have it comfortably like newbie use
<alphacrypt> none with terminalentering
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: clonezilla is the easiest wrapper for dd I've used
<alphacrypt> also possibility to get it restored
<alphacrypt> sounds nice
<MangaKaDenza> say, how do I remove all packages installed within a certian time period?
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: still requires not fearing the command line cause you'll see it but it helps a lot
<alphacrypt> is there just a live cd with it installed
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: yup
<alphacrypt> backup store would be hard disk
<alphacrypt> perfect
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: it's a ISO you can download
<alphacrypt> big thanks
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: np
<wafflejock> MangaKaDenza: know you can use dpkg --get-selections to see what packages are installed but not sure about narrowing it down to a time period
<wafflejock> MangaKaDenza: http://superuser.com/questions/6338/how-do-you-track-which-packages-were-installed-on-ubuntu-linux <- some potential locations for logs given there
<alphacrypt> one bad problem more sorry
<alphacrypt> how can I just define a shortcut to get on my desktop
<alphacrypt> without opened windows just at once
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: there is a show desktop widget... otherwise you can configure your keyboard shortcuts through the system settings believe you'll find the option in KWin
<alphacrypt> ahhh big idea
<alphacrypt> never used widgets that much not common with
<alphacrypt> sounds also likeable
<alphacrypt> yes like using that shortcuts
<alphacrypt> hmm found something with right click on kstart, is it called like that, that start button
<alphacrypt> Application Launcher Settup
<alphacrypt> sorry Settup = Settings
<alphacrypt> for sure its just described in wiki or so sorry
<alphacrypt> hmm the widgets just can be placed on the desktop?
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: yes widgets can be on the desktop or in the panels
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: the one I was talking about you would add to a panel
<alphacrypt> something strange just want that to get on the desktop but need it :D
<alphacrypt> yes is it just possible?
<alphacrypt> panel-workaround would be good thought about that
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: yeah right click the panel and hit add widget
<wafflejock> then type desktop in the box
<wafflejock> you'll see show desktop
<alphacrypt> yes got it
<wafflejock> drag it to the panel and hold it there for a second till you see it stick
<alphacrypt> but cant just add it to the panel
<alphacrypt> to stupid shit :D
<alphacrypt> ok new try
<alphacrypt> no
<alphacrypt> displayed symbol with a circle and a line in it as not possible
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: when you do the add widget make sure you're doing it from the panel settings for the pane your adding it to
<alphacrypt> maybe make wrong
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: also you need to get it in between other stuff on the paenl
<alphacrypt> Panel Tool Box
<alphacrypt> + Add Widgets right
#kubuntu 2013-11-21
<alphacrypt> yes maybe placed just wrong
<alphacrypt> ahhh need to get to the right side of the panel
<wafflejock> Also you can go to the kmenu and go to System->System Settings->Keyboard Shortcuts->Global Shortcuts->Kwin and then type Show Desktop and add a shortcut
<alphacrypt> it shows place of the panel I can place it on
<alphacrypt> and then it is at the left
<alphacrypt> lol very strange but seems to work hahaha
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: yeah depends on what else is there it's finicky soetimes
<alphacrypt> ohhh now the clock isnt centered
<alphacrypt> :D
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: yeah I have 3 panels :)
<alphacrypt> ahhh very tricke can add spacers
<alphacrypt> wow what :D
<alphacrypt> nevery played with seems to make some fun :D
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: heh yeah I have one in the bottom that's the regular stuff... then one up top on the right that hides with common apps
<wafflejock> then one up top right with time in it that hides and a little timer too
<alphacrypt> terrific
<alphacrypt> hahaha
<alphacrypt> and one in the middle :D
<alphacrypt> hahaha
<alphacrypt> sorry
<FloodBotK1> alphacrypt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wafflejock> yeah it's the main reason I switched to KDE, customization crazy :)
<alphacrypt> wow never thought about using more then one panel
<wafflejock> some nice widgets for the desktop too
<alphacrypt> yes interesting feature
<alphacrypt> ok got just to clean up my partition for backup
<alphacrypt> thanks for help
<alphacrypt> very useful suggestions
<alphacrypt> ahhh one more just want backup because not sure if it will work with shrinking the partition with kubuntu on it do you have som experiences?
<wafflejock> alphacrypt: np... not sure about the shrinking partitions business though
<alphacrypt> no problem
<alphacrypt> a backup will sure do for whatever else
<alphacrypt> am excited if it will work knowing me hmmm :D
<alphacrypt> ok bit cleaned
<alphacrypt> > 80 GB to < 10
<alphacrypt> lets just try with clonezilla bye and thanks so far
<Duel-Travis> Can someone help me remove Kubuntu?
<Duel-Travis> ????
<manchicken> Duel-Travis: What do you mean "remove"?
<Duel-Travis> manchicken, I dont want KDE anymore?
<manchicken> Duel-Travis: I take it you already try hitting Google?
<Duel-Travis> yes
<manchicken> I see this fella, and I'm wondering if you tried it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122242/how-do-i-remove-kubuntu-full-and-all-its-applications
<Duel-Travis> manchicken, I installed it via apt-get install kde-full
<manchicken> Duel-Travis: Did you just look at the link I posted?
<Duel-Travis> manchicken, Im looking at it now
<manchicken> K.
<Duel-Travis> ?
<manchicken> FWIW, that was the "I'm Feeling Lucky" result on google for the terms "how do I remove kubuntu from ubuntu?"
<Duel-Travis> ao?
<Duel-Travis> manchicken, I cant remove it via synaptic?
<manchicken> Duel-Travis: The first link I sent you says that you could use the package manager to search for KDE packages and remove those.
<manchicken> Unfortunately the package managers won't remove meta-packages.
<manchicken> You could try removing kdelibs and see what breaks, and then remove those, but you may miss a few things.
<Duel-Travis> manchicken, This? http://superuser.com/questions/30112/kubuntu-to-ubuntu
<manchicken> That's not your GUI package manager though.
<Duel-Travis> manchicken, I got no idea what ur talking about. I jsut wanna remove KDE.
<manchicken> Yeah, and I'm trying to help you understand that KDE is not *a* thing, it is a collection of things.
<manchicken> It is installed usually using meta-packages like kde-full, but it isn't as easy to remove since there are many things which could depend on it.
<manchicken> There are ways of getting most of it out using command line utilities, or by selecting each individual KDE package in Synaptic and removing them, but it is not as easy to remove KDE as it is to install it.
<manchicken> The same is true of any of the desktop environment suite meta-packages.
<Duel-Travis> how do I uninstall KDE??
<rodnice> Latest Kubuntu doesn't seem to let me scroll to see all the available hotspots in my area. Is there a solution for this?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<excognac> hi lordievader zeserdaz i started to discuss an issue with Blueskaj. The problem is i cannot make a new user, neither with graphical interface, nor with Konsole (sudo adduser) : upon logging for the first time, root enforces new pwd for the new user. she types it in and it freezes.
<excognac> *yesterday
<excognac> then I can't log on from text mode(Ctrl+AltF1), i have to reboot
<lordievader> excognac: Phew, that doesn't sound nice. So you run "sudo adduser" and the computer freezes?
<excognac> lordievader: no, it creats the new user. the laptop with kubuntu 12.04 freezes WHEN new user tries to log on: "password change is rquired, eforced by root" then the window with pwd and repeat pwd pops, while she types it freezes
<excognac> sorry for the typos
<lordievader> excognac: Ok, have you tried "sudo passwd <new user>"?
<lordievader> After the adduser command.
<lordievader> ?
<excognac> lordievader: yes, same result upon first log on
<lordievader> Also was adduser the one who asked questions? Room number, telephone number, etc?
<excognac> or do i have to reboot, not just log out for the first log on of the new user?
<excognac> yes it did ask those
<lordievader> excognac: Ok, home-dir is created I suppose? Is the new user in /etc/passwd?
<excognac> lordievader: i dont even have that folder
<lordievader> excognac: Hmm, the adduser command finishes correctly?
<excognac> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> Lovely problem ;) Can you delete the user?
<excognac> yes
<excognac> with ease
<lordievader> excognac: Ok delete it and then create it with "sudo useradd <username>"
<excognac> the funny thing is i created before a user without any  problem, don't really remember if i did anything differently
<excognac> lordievader: done.
<excognac> lordievader: they i just su <newuser> asks for pwd, i press enter.: authentication failure
<lordievader> excognac: Correct useradd doesn't create a password.
<excognac> lordievader: ok, what'snext? sudo passwd <useR>?
<lordievader> excognac: So now make a home-dir, edit /etc/passwd to the correct home-dir.
<lordievader> Also make the new user the owner of the home-dir "sudo chown <user>:<user> <home-dir>&&sudo chmod 700 <home-dir>
<excognac> i make the home with sudo mkdir /home/<user>
<excognac> ?
<lordievader> excognac: Yes, and then the chown and chmod commands.
<excognac> lordievader: done
<lordievader> excognac: Also the /etc/passwd step?
<excognac> lordievader: oops, i forgot that.
<excognac> lordievader: her home displayed correctly in etc/passwd, so i didn't edit it
<lordievader> excognac: Ok, lets create a passwd: sudo passwd <username>
<excognac> lordievader: done
<excognac> shall i try now su <user>
<lordievader> excognac: Yes, lets see if it works.
<excognac> yes it dropped me to a single $ prompt
<lordievader> excognac: Default shell is probably still /bin/sh, you can change that in /etc/passwd (once you have sudo rights again) to /bin/bash.
<lordievader> Or your shell of choice.
<excognac> lordievader: ok, done. now after su i'm in <user>@<computer>:/home/<mine>
<lordievader> That's a bash like prompt.
<excognac> as i changed to bash. but now new user is administrator (sudoer)?
<lordievader> excognac: It shouldn't be, try it "sudo ls", you'll probably get an error that <username> is not in the sudoers group.
<excognac> lordievader: exactly that's it
<excognac> shall i try to log on with her?
<lordievader> excognac: First try to make a file in your home dir.
<lordievader> The new home dir, with the new user.
<excognac> lordievader: i just nano whatever.txt, succesfully created
<lordievader> excognac: Correct user and group too?
<excognac> how do i find it out?
<lordievader> ls -l
<excognac> yes
<ss_haze> this morning is great
<lordievader> excognac: Ok, fire up lightdm (or kdm) and try to log in ;)
<excognac> lordievader: without reboot right? just log out then log in
<lordievader> excognac: Yes.
<ss_haze> good morning
<lordievader> Hey ss_haze, how are you?
<ss_haze> I'm good
<ss_haze> I couldn't found how to make select button with value in php so I created like 100 pages
<ss_haze> but in the end
<ss_haze> if it works it works
<ss_haze> ..
<ss_haze> + deletion of every single category item made me rethink that I'm doing it right way
<lordievader> ss_haze: Shall we continue in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<ss_haze> I have school
<ss_haze> soon
<ss_haze> must go
<excognac> lordievader: wow this was funny: it started Fail session: "gnome". they clicked the down arrow, chose plasma workspace and i could log on as new user. thanks it works fine now
<lordievader> :)
<excognac> lordievader: i never use gnome session, this is kde and it kicks ass, i don't even remember if i have any gnome-based package
<excognac> lordievader: however plasma crashed after i logged bakc, backtrace is here http://pastebin.kde.org/pudzyrjqo
<lordievader> excognac: As the normal user or the new one?
<excognac> lordievader: as the normal
<lordievader> excognac: I cannot make a lot of sense of that log.
<lordievader> excognac: Reboot and see if the problem persists.
<excognac> lordievader:  ok
<excognac> brb
<excognac> lordievader: no crash now
<excognac> lordievader: are we done or shall ireport this on launchpad? as gui should work fine
<lordievader> excognac: OK, good. Does it crash when you log out, login as the new user, log out again and login as the previous user?
<lordievader> excognac: I get the feeling the bug report would be very vague.
<excognac> lordievader: i have to go now to work, but i'll find it later today, if you are interested i'll let you know. what info i should include in the bug report?
<excognac> lordievader: bug report->i mean the gui creation of the new user, not the crash
<lordievader> excognac: That is what I mean. I have no idea.
<lordievader> excognac: Both are vague to me.
<excognac> lordievader: :( i really want to help to improve kubuntu. gtg now, lata
<rwc2> i've logged into kubuntu 13.04 via ctrl+alt+f1 but my files under home aren't present, even as sudo
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<rwc2> i've logged into kubuntu 13.04 via ctrl+alt+f1 but my files under home aren't present, even as sudo
<rwc2> BluesKaj, good morning
<BluesKaj> rwc2.  alt+F2 . ~/home
<BluesKaj> or ~/ rather ,
<rwc2> BluesKaj, can you elaborate?  i userd alt+f2, logged in, went to /home/user/Downloads and the files are not there still
<rwc2> if encrypted home folder, will they not show up here
<BluesKaj> do you have a desktop ?
<rwc2> no
<rwc2> cant get x, in fact this is guest39248 from the other day
<BluesKaj> so you're in shell ,  startx ?
<rwc2> startx doesnt work, spent hours in here trying that
<rwc2> BluesKaj,  ok im in x on a different user
<rwc2> home directory has 'access-your-private-data.desktop'
<BluesKaj> don't know much about encryption and the login at lightdm still loops ?
<rwc2> and readme.txt only
<rwc2> BluesKaj, still loops
<BluesKaj> then you can copy the read only afaik
<rwc2> can you elaborate
<BluesKaj> copy to another partition with am OS on it , but they will remain encrypted
<BluesKaj> you need the encryption key
<rwc2> 'access-your-private-data.desktop' +'has no type='
<rwc2> i have the key
<rwc2> i just need it to ask for it
<rwc2> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=202&t=92510
<BluesKaj> rwc2. IK think if you explain your situation in more detail and what your trying to do, rather than just posting an error and URL , in #ubuntu , you'll get a response
<sfolter> hi
<lordievader> Hello
<dengladesaks> .tombola
<dengladesaks> :P
<Duel-Travis> how do I remove kubuntu completly!?
<BluesKaj> Duel-Travis. why ?
<ezra-s> Duel-Travis, Kubuntu is the whole distro, you just format the partition and it's gone
<Duel-Travis> ezra-s, I mean KDE
<BluesKaj> or you can remove kubuntu desktop and replace it with another desktop , Duel-Travis
<crowell> kubuntu-desktop is the metapackage
<Duel-Travis> BluesKaj, How can I do so?
<Duel-Travis> I do this, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu and get an error.
<ezra-s> Duel-Travis, you are not familiar with apt-get, apt-cache?
<crowell> sudo apt-get --purge remove kubuntu-desktop
<crowell> then, sudo apt-get autoremove
<BluesKaj> I asked you why first Duel-Travis , what's the problem ?
<Duel-Travis> BluesKaj, I dont like it? I wanna try somethin different
<crowell> Duel-Travis: look at what I just posted
<ezra-s> Duel-Travis, you don't really need to remove it to try something different
<crowell> that is what you need to do to remove it
<BluesKaj> why don't you like it , pls expalin
<Duel-Travis> BluesKaj, Because I dont like it?
<BluesKaj> crowell. have you no loyalty ? :)
<crowell> BluesKaj: I love KDE, but it is not for everyone
<Duel-Travis> crowell, Ive done that already, Does it remove it from the desktop session manager
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, he's dense
<crowell> Duel-Travis: it should
<ezra-s> you can go wild and remove kde*
<BluesKaj> Duel-Travis. so what are you going to replace the desktop with ?
<Duel-Travis> BluesKaj, I still have Unity. But im thinking xfce
<BluesKaj> heh , well have fun
<crowell> what don't you like about kde? it would make it easier to give an alternative recommendation
<Duel-Travis> crowell, Its not what I wanted it to be, still the same as windows basicall
<BluesKaj> unity uses compiz , a real hog on older pcs
<crowell> you want it to be like windows?
<ezra-s> Duel-Travis, that's not true, kde is miles over windows or anything similar to it
<Duel-Travis> BluesKaj, My pc isnt old. lol
<ezra-s> as much as I like unity that is much more similar to windows than kde right now
<Duel-Travis> ezra-s, Why do all the Desktops I look at look very similar?
<BluesKaj> ;like wwindows , far from it , maybe more familiar than the other DEs but definitely not "like Windows "
<ezra-s> Duel-Travis, something called ergonomy
<Duel-Travis> mhm
<ezra-s> you need functionaly stuff, not things noone will understand how to use
<BluesKaj> ezra-s. yes , espaecially windows 8.1
<Duel-Travis> wot
<ezra-s> I haven't tried windows 8.1 much, saw it on a store, didn't look like desktop to me
<ezra-s> looked more tablet like interface
<BluesKaj> it is
<ezra-s> something noone will use at work, that's for sure
<ezra-s> soon, you will see microsoft pulling back a lot on this move
<ezra-s> one thing is you experiment with desktop users and people who buy laptops, since you have monopoly over the distribution of those with your OS, but work, offices, companies, workflow.. that's very different
<ezra-s> microsoft is going to pull their pants down, quickly
<ezra-s> returning to kde, kubuntu
<ezra-s> kde is ideal for work
<ezra-s> it remains using all personalizations that have always made it characteristic
<ezra-s> newer versions are very stable
<ezra-s> you can still tell specific windows programs to open in specific desktops, you can customize it and make it look like any other thing you like
<ezra-s> it takes a little time if you don't look default layout to make it suit your needs
<ezra-s> s/don't look/don't like/
<BluesKaj> i've used kde longer as a desktop than any other including windows ..however there's no accounting for taste so unity will no doubt, survive
<ezra-s> unity has an amazing search in the dash
<ezra-s> in the rest I think they screwed up over-simplifying
<ezra-s> specially settings for all kinds of things
<BluesKaj> dash doesn't impress me much
<ezra-s> even after simplification when you dist-upgrade chances are your desktop is going to get screwed up somehow for incompatibilities
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, I used it at first for work, searching previously found/used files in it is a matter of 3-4 or less keystrokes
<ezra-s> haven't seen anything as good in kde or anywhere else
<BluesKaj> well , I'm a home user so file searches aren't real important to me
<BluesKaj> I have all the important stuff in quicklaunch
<ezra-s> yeap, I was talking about my case specifically, at work, opening files from the dash
<ezra-s> files I had already opened once though :P
<ezra-s> I haven't managed to use nepomuk for something though, maybe my fault
<BluesKaj> nepomuk is disabled here , as is akonadi , don't use the PIM apps
<fransuva> hi, i want to update my motherboard's bios. i want to update it from my usb drive. how can i make a bootable usb disk to update my bios??
<BluesKaj> fransuva. go to the motherboard maker's site and look for firmware updates/upgrades
<fransuva> BluesKaj: thanks for your reply. i downloaded latest bios but i need a bootable usb. i cant install wmware because i need a bios update and i want to learn other linux distributions.
<BluesKaj> fransuva. maybe you just need to enable virtual OS in the bios
<fransuva> BluesKaj: yes but i couldnt find it in bios
<BluesKaj> how old is your machine ?
<lordievader> fransuva: Is the bios update really necessary?
<fransuva> 2 years old
<fransuva> i'm using msi gd53 motherboard
<BluesKaj> then virtuality is probly available , I'm sure of it
<lordievader> fransuva: I had it fail on me once. Needed a new motherboard since you cannot get new bios chips. Though nowadays they have some security build in.
<fransuva> i got an error like that: VT-X/AMD-V
<lordievader> fransuva: That is a bios setting. Enable the virtual-something in the bios settings.
<fransuva> so cant i install virtualmachines to my pc? :(
<fransuva> but there is no bios setting in my bios
<lordievader> fransuva: Then disable the setting in vmware.
<fransuva> okay, i'm checking it out.
<fransuva> still vt-x/amd-v problem
<fransuva> it says your system isnt ready to virtualisation.
<fransuva> activate vt-x/amd-v settings
<lordievader> fransuva: With the setting disabled in the virtual machine properties?
<fransuva> yes.
<fransuva> i'm using virtualbox
<lordievader> fransuva: Is your guest 64bit?
<fransuva> yes i'm using 64 bit pc
<fransuva> and my downladed iso's are too
<fransuva> i didnt download 32 bit versions
<fransuva> should i?
<crowell> fransuva: you really just need to enable vt-x
<lordievader> fransuva: Yes. For 64bit you need VT-X/AMD-V capabilities. Something your cpu/motherboard doesn't support (it seems).
<crowell> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=155470.0
<crowell> people there says it does
<crowell> what is your cpu?
<lordievader> Oh, well than find the option and enable it ;)
<fransuva> intel i5 2500k @4200Mhz
<crowell> that can certainly do vt-x then
<lordievader> Agreed.
<fransuva> ok i'll restart my pc and i'll search hopelessly :)
<fransuva> i'll come back in 5 mins.
<fransuva> than i'll report situation.
<fransuva> see ya
<fransuva> hi again, i couldnt find bios settings again
<fransuva> i tried to update my bios from usb
<fransuva> i couldnt it
<fransuva> i'll check it again
<kravc> есть русские?
<Unit193> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<kravc> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zorrohotzu> @
<zorrohotzu> @ udp
<mjayk> Hay is there a chat / offtopic channel here
<westmi> why is the time on my desktop switching?
<westmi> this is the 2nd time i had to fix it
<nv_> could be the BIOS
#kubuntu 2013-11-22
<Alumin> the Kubuntu (12.04.3, alternate, 64-bit) installer is telling me it needs a firmware file (a ".ucode" file) for some of my hardware (judging by the filename, for wifi)
<Alumin> I have retrieved the file it's asking for, put it on a second USB drive (the first is my installation media) and inserted it, but when I say "yes" to "do you want to load this file", it just thinks for a minute and goes back to the same question
<Alumin> where do I need to put this .ucode file so that the installer will see it?
<Alumin> ok that's odd...I pulled up a different virtual console and for some reason the system was failing to mount my (MSDOS partition table with a 64GB FAT32 partition/filesystem) thumb drive
<Alumin> I manually mounted it at /media (with simply "mount /dev/sdc1 /media", which worked fine) and went back to the installer, hit return...victory!
<Alumin> *sigh* unfortunately, still no WPA2-Enterprise support, so I can't connect.  I do have wpa_supplicant at the shell, but can I bring up the wifi manually in such a way that the installer will use it without having configured it itself?
<Alumin> nope, the installer's wpa_supplicant build doesn't support PEAP
<sithlord48> Alumin: if you have wifi when you run the installer you have wifi for the installer
<Alumin> ok
<Alumin> so I guess that makes the question, can I get wifi?  heh
<sithlord48> if you can do it via the cli. if not a wire is good (if possible)
<Alumin> yeah, this whole performance is to try and avoid snarfing one of my coworkers' network jacks
<Alumin> yeah, I'm not sure I can do it via the CLI.  I commented out "eap=PEAP" in my wpa_supplicant config file and that got it to start without errors, but it's still not connecting
<Alumin> presumably because that functionality is, y'know, necessary.  :)
<sithlord48> using iwconfig?
<sithlord48> Alumin:  if your using iwconfig are you also remembering to run dhclient on the interface afterwards?
<Alumin> maaaaaaaybe :)
<Alumin> ok, so that was part of the problem...but I'm also having this problem:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1899352
<sithlord48> Alumin:  that one im not so sure about
<Alumin> yeah, me either
<Alumin> y'know, you'd think by 2013 this sort of thing would be a bad memory
<sithlord48> Alumin:  is there a reason you don't use the normal installer?
<Alumin> three, actually
<sithlord48> Alumin:  im using wpa2 for my network and iwconfig "just works" when i give it the info
<Alumin> first, because it doesn't have any wifi support at all in the installer
<sithlord48> that being said i have not used the alternate installer in a long time
<Alumin> second, no support for encrypting the entire disk (just /home)
<Alumin> third, no LVM support
<Alumin> yeah, if I had regular WPA2-PSK I'm sure I'd be fine
<Alumin> unfortunately this is WPA2-Enterprise
<sithlord48> 1. use the try kubuntu option and connect then click the installer on the desktop
<Alumin> I'd rather not do that...I don't know enough about full-disk encryption to set it up myself after the fact
<Alumin> although that's good to know you can do that...hadn't thought of that
<sithlord48> and iirc last time i installed on my laptop i did use LVM encryption as an checkable option
<sithlord48> durring set up let me runn the installer in a vm and check that for you
<Alumin> thanks, but don't spend any more time on it
<Alumin> I'm fixin' to go home for the day :)
<sithlord48> ah but i see your using 12.04 . it might be in 12.10 it was added or 13.04
<sithlord48> either way good luck with it .
<Alumin> thanks
<Alumin> I'm just gonna hijack my cube neighbour's Ethernet jack when I come in in the morning
<Alumin> :P
<sithlord48> lol
<Alumin> well
<Alumin> that or just install without the network and get my updates later
<Alumin> which at this point I probably should have just done
<sithlord48> i find its easer to just do it all at onece
<Alumin> yeah, that was my thinking
<sithlord48> and either way you still have updates when you reboot some times
<Alumin> WPA2-Enterprise is a real pain point...for me, at least
<Alumin> the only way I've ever been able to get it working is by running wpa_supplicant directly from the command line
<Alumin> never been able to get knetworkmanager or wicd to talk to it
<sithlord48> that is weird.
<Alumin> luckily I don't have to wifi much at work
<Alumin> when I'm at home on WPA2-PSK it's fine
<Alumin> and every other WAP I use
<Alumin> just doesn't work at work 'cause we have -Enterprise here
<Alumin> anyway, thanks for thinking about it anyway
<Alumin> I actually did remember I had to run dhclient manually, but only a split-second before you mentioned it :P
<kkkkkk> hi ,all, i am using kde 4.11.2 and upgraded from 4.8.5 and dolphin is asking for password everytime i tried to mount drive. how to solve that, i have also GNOME desktop installed and nautilus is not asking for password, so policy kit  rules are right there, what could be the problem? i have seen many bug reports but didn't find the effective solution, how to solve that
<kkkkkk> i have ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<kkkkkk> any idea when 4.11.3 will be available to ubuntu
<kkkkkk> kde 4.11.3 is not showing in updates
<kkkkkk> and i am using  4.11.2 and it is buggy
<kkkkkk> i suspect, i need to re-install the system, but i am looking for a solution
<tsimpson> kkkkkk: it's available in the kubuntu-updates PPA for saucy
<tsimpson> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<kkkkkk> tsimpson: really, kde 4.11.3 is available, i added once and only 4.11.2 is available http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu
<tsimpson> kkkkkk: 4.11.3 for Saucy is in the updates PPA, 4.11.3 for Raring is in the backports PPA
<kkkkkk> tsimpson: i am using LTS, precise
<kkkkkk> tsimpson: i went for breakfast, sorry for late reply
<tsimpson> kkkkkk: in that case I think 4.11.2 is the highest version available
<kkkkkk> tsimpson: i read somewhere in the forums that 4.11.3 will be shown on kubuntu website news and there is no news so far
<tsimpson> kkkkkk: yes, but 4.11.2 is the latest available for precise
<tsimpson> it was announced as available in October
<Nilabhra> hey guys need help here, I am having probs viewing photos in facebook from kubuntu, most image are not coming, I tried tracerouting to their url, says unknwon host, I checked the hosts file too all okay... tried both firefox and rekonq ... my winodws is is loading the pcis all fine
<Nilabhra> ^ anyone?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Taduro> What amount of memory my system is using → http://susepaste.org/55638429
<Taduro> What I'm doing → http://susepaste.org/30242002
<Taduro> Please, don't tell me again about the disk cache because this is not that.
<lordievader> Taduro: Can you pastebin the output of "free -m"?
<Taduro> lordievader: http://susepaste.org/23686763
<lordievader> Taduro: As you can see 1500Mb is used for cache. So yes, it is cache.
<lordievader> Taduro: 112Mb is actual unused and free.
<Taduro> lordievader: But when I open one more app, the computer freezs
<apachelogger> Taduro: you again have no cache
<apachelogger> eh, swap
<apachelogger> swap is off again
<apachelogger> also I think some plasma applet may be leaking memory
<lordievader> Might also be faulty memory.
<lordievader> Taduro: And as apachelogger suggests swap is usefull for a 2Gb machine. You quickly run out of memory and then you will get OOM-killers if you don't have swap.
<Taduro> apachelogger: you know I enabled it the other day :S
<Taduro> I don't undertand that.
<apachelogger> not permanently it seems :P
<apachelogger> you'll have to add the partition to /etc/fstab
<lordievader> Taduro: Is there a line for swap in /etc/fstab?
<apachelogger> something along the line of `/dev/sda2 none swap sw 0 0`
<apachelogger> replace sda2 with the parititon id of your swap
<Taduro> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<Taduro> UUID=66c2ddbb-58f0-4b4b-972d-39da0290a165 none            swap    sw              0       0
<lordievader> Taduro: Is that the correct UUID?
<Taduro> from lshw → http://susepaste.org/88299287
<Taduro> lordievader: I don't know how to check if is the correct UUID
<lordievader> Taduro: Does the UUID from this command "blkid `fdisk -l|grep swap|cut -d" " -f1`" match the one in /etc/fstab?
<Taduro> /dev/sda5: UUID="80efe315-3d51-460c-a295-8cbf4adc829d" TYPE="swap"
<Taduro> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<Taduro> UUID=66c2ddbb-58f0-4b4b-972d-39da0290a165 none            swap    sw              0       0
<Taduro> lordievader: nope
<lordievader> Taduro: Ok, then change the UUID line in /etc/fstab with the one you just got from the blkid command and reboot.
<lordievader> Taduro: Swap should then be mounted correctly.
<Taduro> Let's see, thank you very much.
 * Taduro is going to reboot!
<Taduro> I'm here again :)
<Taduro> Do you guys know when kubuntu starts using swap?
<lordievader> Taduro: When it is running out of ram. Could you pastebin the output of "free -m" again?
<Taduro> yes lordievader http://susepaste.org/16879972
<lordievader> Taduro: Your swap is enabled :)
<tsimpson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq should help explain
<Taduro> I'm going to try if it freezes now..
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Avihay> I have annoying stuttering in flash. it starts after a long while when the computer is on, and it seemed to happen only in flash, and it seemed to intensify over time. I tried killing all flash instances, but tit didn't solve the problem, only a reboot did
<Avihay> I started plaing FTL, and noticed it would crash without warning, and that the crashes correlated to when I start having flash problems. ran it in the terminal, and FTL complained about mixing base sounds
<Avihay> well, I can 1+1=4 like the next guy
<apachelogger> that doesn't sound right
<Avihay> so I @ pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start    and all the problems are solved
<apachelogger> well, since both flash and ftl are propietary software I am not sure how we can help
<apachelogger> maybe report the issue to the pulseaudio people
<Avihay> apachelogger: one of my math teachers proved to the class that 1+1=4 , with no apparent mistakes, so restarting pulse it is
<apachelogger> that doesn't sound right either :P
<Avihay> I wasn't requesting help, I was posting it here for anyone who might encounter a similar flash stuttering
<Avihay> yhe, stuttering videos really don't sound right
<apachelogger> well, seeing as IRC is non-peristent and knowing about the issue doesn't make it go away in the long run I stand by my suggestion reporting it to pulseaudio
<eagles0513875_> hey guys how can i get sftp in dolphin to work with an ssh key?
<eugene-chan> hello. can anyone help? How to listen internet radio in Kubuntu? what program? :)
<crowell> eugene-chan: amarok
<crowell> Playlist->Add stream
<eugene-chan> crowell Thanks... :)
<eugene-chan> i wish a program with pre-installed 1000+ radio streams. It exist? :)
<crowell> I don't know, why don't you make a list and an installer :-)
<eugene-chan> oh... i'm starter user only
<soee> eugene-chan, you can find a lot of plugins for Amarok that provides list of radio station from selected country for example
<eugene-chan> Thank you ^___^
<soee> eugene-chan, where are you from ?
<eugene-chan> Russia
<soee> well check http://kde-apps.org/?xsection=home
<soee> and search for radio stations :)
<eugene-chan> :)
<ezra-s> is there something better and more complete than ARK for a compression tool in kde?
<lordievader> ezra-s: What are you missing? For as far as I know is ARK just a gui around tar, unrar or gzip.
<ezra-s> lordievader, encryption
<ezra-s> lordievader, you can use many other formats to compress if you hit "new" in ark
<lordievader> ezra-s: unrar should be capable of that.
<ezra-s> lordievader, I was refering to GUI tool for KDE
<BluesKaj> tar should as well
<ezra-s> sorry for not being specific
<ezra-s> it's not that I even need it now really someone asked in #ubuntu and I got curious since I see ark as no encryption options
<lordievader> ezra-s: Oh, no idea in that case.
<ezra-s> mmm, it's surprising
<BluesKaj> encryption and compression are different of course
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, I agree
<ezra-s> it's just that some compression tools allow encryption
<BluesKaj> yes , but why bother , it was fine when space was at a premium
<ezra-s> ?
<BluesKaj> compression that is
<ezra-s> ohh, hehehe, just curiosity
<ezra-s> since KDE is always full of options everywhere, it really surprised me see such a simple compression gui tool
<ezra-s> wondered about the options
<ezra-s> maybe I was missing on the most used tool out there for kde users
<crowell> ark can't do encryption?
<ezra-s> crowell, If it can I haven't found it :P
<BluesKaj> ezra-s. we see so many ppl get into trouble with encryption mistakes , to me it's almost a dangerous practice
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, that sounds really weak
<crowell> ezra-s: for extracting or compressing?
<ezra-s> crowell, compressing
<ezra-s> extracting it can
<crowell> ezra-s: trying to do what format?
<ezra-s> crowell, any
<ezra-s> crowell, take your pick
<crowell> I just use the cli utilities :/
<ezra-s> crowell, me too :)
<ezra-s> but, aren't you guys surprised?
<ezra-s> I'm not really complaining or anything
<crowell> I'm a bit surprised
<ezra-s> anyways, no biggie, most times it's best to use command line
<BluesKaj> ezra-s. weak , how ? perhaps you haven't seen the numbers of ppl with encryption troubles on the various support chats on freenode
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, which encryption troubles you mean? like SSL? :P RSA? DH?
<ezra-s> like in
<BluesKaj> encrypted drives especially
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, ecryptfs is more annoying
<crowell> more like ecraptfs amirite
<ezra-s> I use truecrypt here at work, never a problem
<crowell> truecrypt containers or the entire drive?
 * ezra-s shocks
<ezra-s> did I say truecrypt?
<ezra-s> :O
<BluesKaj> dunno which encrypt apps are used , i just see them asking for help
<ezra-s> sorry I do apologize I meant LUKS
<ezra-s> full disk encryption, with LVM and all
<Erthe> ezra-s: You should add encryption capabilities to Ark and submit them.  :D
<ezra-s> see? no problems at all I even forgot its name :P
<ezra-s> Erthe, I have no problem with ark being as it is, I said I wasn't complaining, I was just surprised since everything in KDE has so many options to configure
<ezra-s> it all came from someone else asking in another channel and I got curious
<Erthe> ezra-s: I understand that, but I'd like to see some encryption options too  :)
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, problem comes when you forget the password or masterkey ;)
<BluesKaj> ezra-s. no kidding :)
<ezra-s> it happened to me once with ecryptfs
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<ezra-s> changed the password from root and...
<ezra-s> Erthe, I use cli 7z
<ezra-s> works good
<Crisis> i tried to turn on the energy saving - kde control module, but i get an error "Power Management configuration modeule could not be loaded
<Crisis> anyone have any ideas
<Crisis> ?
<BluesKaj> Crisis. make sure you have powermgmt-base and upower installed
<Crisis> anyway to check that ?
<Erthe> Just try to install them
<Erthe> sudo apt-get install powermgmt-base upower
<Crisis> says i already have them
<Crisis> any ideas ?
<ovidiu-florin> I disabled my bluetooth usinf Fn+F2. Enabled it back. Now it doesn't detect my mouse. :( tried sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<ovidiu-florin> no effect
<ovidiu-florin> please advise
<Crisis> new error unable to contact kded
<Crisis> any ideas ?
<BluesKaj> Crisis. have you updated/upgraded lateky ?
<Crisis> i did a new install yesterday and performed updates as well
<BluesKaj> Crisis. , no ideas , sorry
<MrSelfDestruct> Can someone help me learn how to use IRC?
<MrSelfDestruct> I know this is not the right channel for this kind of question--I am infering--but this is something I should have learned a long time ago...
<JohnDoe_1> MrSelfDestruct: Take a look here: http://freenode.net/
 * ronnoc is having Kwin issues again with ATI proprietary drivers
<ronnoc> Anyone else?
<apachelogger> ronnoc: kwin developer said to not use the poprietary drivers
<apachelogger> I am left presuming that they don't work well :P
<ronnoc> apachelogger:  tell Steam that :p
<ronnoc> are you at the sprint?
<keithzg> Hmm. I can't seem to get KDE Connect to see my computer here at work. And unfortunately it's one of those things that's supposed to "just work" so there's no way to manually set it up . . .
<keithzg> Is it perhaps choking on the VPN?
#kubuntu 2013-11-23
<littlegirl> Hey there, I just got a terabyte drive and want to install Kubuntu on it as the only operating system. Any advice on partitioning it? I've never set up a drive this size.
<valorie> hey littlegirl
<valorie> ltns
<littlegirl> valorie: Hey there. (:
<littlegirl> valorie: Yeah, my computer imploded and I just got the new hardware. (:
<valorie> implosion =bad
<valorie> but new equipment sounds fun
<littlegirl> Yeah, it happened first thing in the morning, too, and on a Friday, no less, so I had to wait until Monday before the new parts even shipped. ):
<valorie> littlegirl: I always make /home a separate partition
<littlegirl> Oh yes - oh, happy day! (:
<littlegirl> valorie: Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. What I'd like to know is the sizes I should be doing since I've never worked with anything this big.
<valorie> so that new installs are more quick n easy
<valorie> well, there is a recent thread on the kub-users list about various schemes
<dougl> nvidia drivers activated but not in use - any suggestions? the google options dont seem to work
<valorie> you might browse that
<littlegirl> I'm reading all over the internet and there are a lot of suggestions for how it's done, and I'd like to do it right. (:
<valorie> there is no "right"
<valorie> just "right for you"
<littlegirl> LOL
<littlegirl> dougl: Are you looking for how to use the NVIDIA drivers from NVIDIA, or the ones that come with Kubuntu?
<dougl> littlegirl, nvidia drivers
<littlegirl> valorie: Well, I don't want to make Kubuntu unhappy in any way, so I'd like to know what the minimum sizes are for everything, and if you make something too big, does it increase seek time, etc?
<littlegirl> dougl: The ones that come with Kubuntu or ones you got from NVIDIA web site?
<littlegirl> valorie: I have to confess that I've always allowed Kubuntu to just partition the drive for me, and this time I'd like to do it manually. (:
<dougl> the ones that come with kubuntu I guess... I thot they got downloaded from nvidia littlegirl
<littlegirl> dougl: I guess they are, but they're provided by Kubuntu if those are the ones you're talking about. I don't know how to do those. I download them directly from NVIDIA. (:
<valorie> that thread talks a lot about optimal, which is why I suggested it
<valorie> although there was a lot of nonsense from some of the participants
<dougl> littlegirl, what do you suggest for that method?
<valorie> you can weed that out quickly
<littlegirl> dougl: Did you try opening the Additional drivers submenu inside the System menu inside the K menu?
<littlegirl> dougl: I'll whisper you. I think I'm not allowed to recommend that in this channel. (:
<dougl> ok
<littlegirl> Okay, I linked it to you. It's my blog page, and if you have any questions, my contact email is in the top right corner. (:
<littlegirl> valorie: Oh, are you talking about that huge thread in the mailing list recently?
<littlegirl> valorie: That got really convoluted. (:
<valorie> yes, it did
<valorie> but the beginning of it had more light than heat
<valorie> the end....
<valorie> pfff
<littlegirl> valorie: I also think it won't work for me because the guy was doing ALL kinds of partitions. I'm just doing one little installation of Kubuntu, so I don't need all that fancy stuff they went into. (:
<littlegirl> I'm confused, though, because everywhere you turn there is different advice on how it's done, and the best thing I can get out of what everyone has said is that one person in the mailing list said that partitioning is not a science - it's an art. ACK! (:
<littlegirl> Right now I'm on my old 350 GB drive, but I'd love to install Kubuntu on the big one tonight. (:
<valorie> well, right -- but there was talk of optimal sizes for various things like root, swap, etc.
<littlegirl> valorie: Then I'll try to plow my way through it again. (:
<valorie> personally, I would just put it on and let kub. make the decisions
<dinosrule> Partitioning's not hard. By default, just let Kubuntu do it. If you know you need something else, do that.
<littlegirl> valorie: The only problem with that is that it creates one big  partition and doesn't leave any slack on the drive. I'm not sure that's a good idea.
<dinosrule> If you don't know you need something else, you don't need something else.
<valorie> but if you do it guided, I'd welcome your input on the installation part of the docs
<dinosrule> littlegirl: why?
<valorie> now, dinner time for me
<littlegirl> dinosrule: I read that the swap needs slack on the drive in order to work properly, and if you don't provide any slack, you can interfere with swap.
<littlegirl> valorie: OK, I'll see what I can do after this is over. (:
<dinosrule> littlegirl: swap doesn't use slack, it uses its own partition, which Kubuntu creates by default
<littlegirl> dinosrule: Yep, but apparently slack is important to it. Hang on and I'll try to get the link...
<littlegirl> dinosrule: Apparently I misread it or got stuff mixed up. At any rate, it's at http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/35676/how-to-choose-a-partition-scheme-for-your-linux-pc/ and if you do a search for 35% on that page you'll see his mention of free space, which is apparently important. (:
<littlegirl> dinosrule: I'm not sure whose advice to follow, but I'd like to partition it myself for a change. (:
<dinosrule> that's free space within the partition, not outside of the partitions
<littlegirl> dinosrule: Oh! So what does that mean I should make sure to do?
<dinosrule> have partitions that are large enough that they don't get full
<littlegirl> dinosrule: My concern is that all of these pages I've visited seem to agree that size is important, and if something is too big it can slow things down. Very confusing all of this. (:
<dinosrule> my personal recommendation, assuming you're only installing Kubuntu, that you want to use hibernation, and that you don't have an atypical amount of RAM would be to have a / partition that takes up almost all of the disk, and a swap partition that is > 1 and < 2 times your RAM size that takes up the rest
<dinosrule> if memory serves, this is what Kubuntu's autopartitioner does
<dinosrule> littlegirl: not really. the only thing that having a large partition slows down is periodic filesystem checking, and that's a non-issue on ext4 (the default these days) unless your drives are ridiculously huge
<littlegirl> I've got a terabyte drive, I won't even need or use hibernation, I've got 4 GB of RAM, and I just want to put Kubuntu on it. If I run any other OS, it will be in VirtualBox inside of Kubuntu. (:
<littlegirl> I plan on keeping my 350 GB drive as a secondary drive to hold additional backups just for kicks, but that has nothing to do with partitioning this terabyte, though. (:
<dougl> littlegirl, am following instructions via ssh - what is the command to kill kde desktop?
<dinosrule> littlegirl: then I'd go with one large / partition filling the whole drive, or the scheme I just mentioned, depending on whether you want swap. If you're not going to fill the drive up, I'd just make the swap partition anyway
<littlegirl> dougl: Not sure. I've never tried doing that via SSH.
<dinosrule> personally I have 4GB and have no swap, but it gets a bit tight if I'm filling my RAM with virtual machines on that box
<littlegirl> dinosrule: Okay, that sounds good. I don't have to have slack on the drive?
<dinosrule> no
<littlegirl> Well, I'm off to try it. Thanks for the help! And good luck to dougl with the NVIDIA stuff, too. (:
<dougl> yeah on my 13.10 install is says they are activated but not in use... what gives?
<James0r> dougl: says what's activated?
<James0r> dougl: my bad. missed the previous conversation. carry on.
<dougl> 319 nvidia drivers now
<CRPSD2013> dougl: what is your 319 problem?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Ab3L> Hi. There's an issue which i cannot figure out after have upgraded to kubuntu 13.10 (i didn't test it in 12.10 nor 13.04, so it may have been present yet).
<Ab3L> at start up my external usb harddrive is not automounted, as it was with 12.04.
<lordievader> Ab3L: Have you set it up that the system automounts?
<Ab3L> i tried to set in system setting, but there's only automount on plugin and on access. i don't find where i can find the automount at start up (and i would like to avoid the use of fstab)
<lordievader> Ab3L: rc.local or .profile script?
<Ab3L> lordievader: what do you mean?
<lordievader> Have a script mount it for you, when available, on login.
<lordievader> Not sure if KDE will mount it without the connect signal.
<Ab3L> not a so bad idea. i give a look in my home to see if there's one that i forgot from 12.04
<Ab3L> lordievader: at the moment i've no script that automount it on login. so kubuntu 12.04 did it for me.
<lordievader> Ab3L: Not something in Systemsettings -> Startup and Shutdown -> Autostart?
<lordievader> Another thing under Systemsettings -> Removable Devices -> Mount all removable media at login is checked?
<lordievader> You are trying to mount removable media right?
<Ab3L> lordievader: yes. i'm trying to automount a removable media. No, i currently don't have any automount script in systemsettings->startup and shutdown->autostart. and in "removable devices" i find my device twice (the first one in the connected list, and the second one in the disconnected list). in the connected list is checked and all option on the top of the window are also checked.
<Ab3L> lordievader: i tried to "forget" the two double by clicking on the button on the bottom of the window and start up again. then plugged in the drive and finally to check it. but i still have it twice.
<lordievader> Ab3L: Strange. Let me see if I plug in a thumbdrive if it will show up twice too.
<lordievader> Hehe my thumbdrive shows up three times under connected...
<Ab3L> lol. sometimes me too ^_^
<Ab3L> sometimes only one, but today it is shown only twice.
<lordievader> Ab3L: But perhaps you should uncheck Only automatically mount removable media that has been manually mounted before and chec the mount on login option for your drive.
<Ab3L> done. let me try to reboot, so i see what it happens. see you in a minute.
<Ab3L> lordievader: solved. thx.
<lordievader> Ab3L: Ah great :)
<Ab3L> the solution was just to uncheck the automount only for removable devices that have been manually mounted before.
<Ab3L> btw, i always have the drive twice. ahahah :D
<lordievader> Ab3L: :)
<Ab3L> i think i can click forget on one of it. but which one...
<Ab3L> rotfl
<eagles0513875> argh
<eagles0513875> morning lordievader Ab3L
<eagles0513875> hey alll i am having issues with 13.10 not picking up my memory card reader :( any ideas as to how i could potentially fix this issue
<cancer> hi, i'm currently using windows OS and i want to installed linux too. but havw low spec machine. the main purpose for installing linux OS is that i want browsing speed atleast double. is this possible by installing linux and incase Yes then which? thanks.
<cancer> hi, i'm currently using windows OS and i want to installed linux too. but havw low spec machine. the main purpose for installing linux OS is that i want browsing speed atleast double. is this possible by installing linux and incase Yes then which? thanks.
<cancer> sorry, incase i double posted this question. i coudn't see it in quassel. now using hexchat and it's visible.
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Does udev pickup that you insert a sd-card?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: yes its not recognizing the partitioning that is the issue
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Partitioning is later. Could you answer my question, does udev pickup that a sd card is inserted?
<eagles0513875> what would i need to determine if udev detects it
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Eject your sd card, run "sudo udevadm monitor --environment --udev" and insert the sdcard. If you get a bunch of output it is detected.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: it does detect it as i just partitioned the card and it instantly popped it up and detected it
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Ok, can I see the "fdisk -l" output?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: /dev/sdb1              63    15534854     7767396   83  Linux
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Err, pastebin it please.
<eagles0513875> thats the only line of output
<eagles0513875> the other lines are of my main hard disk
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Ah, it doesn't have a partition table then.
<eagles0513875> nope it didnt
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Ok, getting confused here. What is the problem?
<eagles0513875> now nothing
<eagles0513875> lordievader: sorry for the confusion
<lordievader> eagles0513875: No problem.
<cer> hi everybody! Do you know of a microblogging client that allows you to post at the same time on different social network websites? In particular, I need google+ and twitter.
<jussi> cer: can't do it. G+ doesnt have a proper api, so not here and not on any system afaik.
<cer> jussi: I tought we had google+ clients ....
<jussi> cer: Ive not seen them, but a little googling tells me there is a chrome plugin.... if you use chrome/chromium
<jussi> cer: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gooce%2B-facebook-linkedin/dmcmkedikhmmilolhmdfjodageiickkl/details
<cer> jussi: yes, this is what I was referring to ....
<cer> jussi: I thought that since there was a plugin, there must also be a micro blogging client
<cer> jussi: but could not find any
<jussi> cer: yeah, I have no knowledge of one, apart from the chrome plugin
<cer> jussi: mmmm .... what a pity
<cer> jussi: do we have a twitter client that allows for delayed tweets and so on at least?
<cer> jussi: actually, there is a google+ API .... https://developers.google.com/+/downloads/
<guest23423> can a kubuntu 13.04 on a different partition be run within kubuntu 13.10
<soee> any idea why Thunderbird opens always on half of the screen not fullscreen ?
<tzoukos> Hello
<tzoukos> did anyone here have mouse/keyboard/network problems with 13310 ?
<tzoukos> 13.10 *
<tzoukos> from a live ubs it works fine but when installed nothing works :/
<rwc2> can i load programs from 13.04 within a 13.10 instance?
<rwc2> (13.04 on a different partition)
<Walex> rwc2: often...
<rwc2> Walex, how
<Walex> rwc2: just type their pathname.
<Walex> rwc2: perhaps also first set the 'LD_PATH' to put the 13.04 'lib' directories first.
<Walex> soee: depends on the window manager settings usually.
<rwc2> Walex, can you elaborate or maybe ill google
<Walex> rwc2: if you are trying to mix-and-match libraries and commands and you are not familiar with how to run executables and set library paths you have a steep learning curve ahead...
<lordievader> rwc2: Just out of curiosity but why do you want to run 13.04 applications? Most (if not all) is available for 13.10.
<rwc2> lordievader, tried running libreoffice in 13.10, #libreoffice suggested bug report
<rwc2> just trying to run 13.04 libreoffice in 13.10
<rwc2> ok, it worked, i just ran the bin file from the old directory, thanks Walex
<Walex> rwc2: or you could install the '.deb's downloaded from LibreOffice repositories.
<rwc2> Walex, to what end
<rwc2> ive already tried reinstalling libreoffice for 13.10 if that's what you're suggesting
<Walex> rwc2: those are LibreOffice from _Ubuntu_ repositories.
<Walex> rwc2: those are LibreOffice from _Ubuntu_ 13.10 repositories.
<Walex> you can also reinstall it from the completely different '.deb's build by LibreOffice.
<Walex> but that requires rather more experience. Perhaps you could disinstall the Ubuntu 13.10 LibreOffice and reinstall the version in 13.04 instead.
<rwc2> Walex, ah, i could deinstall and then point at the 13.04 repos, yes
<lordievader> rwc2: I think Walex was trying to point you to https://www.libreoffice.org/download/?version=4.1.3&lang=en-US&type=deb-x86_64
<Walex> rwc2: yes, as <lordievader>; plus you can *add* the 13.04 repos at a lower priority (APT "pinning") and then downgrade the packages. I find 'aptitude' convenient for that BTW.
<Walex> but overall, yes, LibreOffice is pretty good, but this is #KUbuntu and we should tell you to look at KOffice/Calligra, which are pretty good alternatives.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<rwc2> Walex,  k, thanks, and for mentioning koffice
<rwc2> gtg
<dougl> morning BluesKaj  - just noticed on my 12.10 and 13.10 install the nvidia proprietary drivers were "activated but not in use" googled a bit and did some howtos but still activated but not in use - can you point me in the right direction?
<soee> dougl, have the same
<soee> do you have 2 cards ?
<dougl> no desktop is 520 and the notebook is a 680
<BluesKaj> dougl. install mesa-utils , then run this command, glxinfo | grep OpenG , the driver beside "version string" is the driver presently in use
<BluesKaj> dougl. glxinfo | grep OpenGL, correction
<dougl> OpenGL version string: 4.3.0 NVIDIA 319.32...
<dougl> looks like it is working... but the additional drivers utility says it is not in use?
<BluesKaj> dougl. then you can ignore that buggy "not in use" message, it's a common bug
<BluesKaj> i had it in an earlier kubuntu as well
<dougl> ah - ok, thanks guys and gals appreciate the help
<Riddell> jussi: you might want to rejoin #k-devel :)
<cer> is it possible to launch the Unity desktop under Kde?
<lordievader> cer: It is better to log out and select Unity in Lightdm.
<cer> lordievader: thanks. What I am really trying to to is to find a micro blogging client for google+ and twitter, and it seems that Unity has them.
<cer> lordievader: do you know whether plasma has some? I cannot find any ....
<deaf_and_alone> hello. I have some questions about Kubuntu
<deaf_and_alone> can you help me?
<lordievader> cer: I do nothing with G+ or twitter and therefore know nothing about it ;)
<lordievader> deaf_and_alone: Ask away ;)
<BluesKaj> deaf_and_alone. depends wgat your issues are
<BluesKaj> what
<cer> lordievader: thanks all the same.
<BluesKaj> cer try hotot
<deaf_and_alone> I installed Kubuntu !3:10 (64 bit). but after installation, computer runs slowly and I closed some settings on KDE. but my computer's cpu see 90-100%. why is so slow?
<Vito> check on sys monitor if there's a process consuming all cpu time
<BluesKaj> deaf_and_alone. do you have serch index in system settings enabled ?
<Vito> on mine there was akonadi_agentlauncher killing my notebook
<deaf_and_alone> I have AMD based sony vaio computer. it has 8 gb ram
<deaf_and_alone> but it runs slowly
<BluesKaj> deaf_and_alone. , read what we're suggesting please
<deaf_and_alone> ok
<BluesKaj> deaf_and_alone. kmenu?computer>system settings>desktop search , or whet Vito suggested with system monitor in kmenu>apps>system
<cer> BluesKaj: thanks!
<BluesKaj> cer. np :)
<cer> BluesKaj: mmmm .... it does not support google+
<BluesKaj> dunno , cer ..I don't blog much
<cer> BluesKaj: thanks all the same .... they have moved us to g+ and twitter for work, so I want to find a lazy solution
<BluesKaj> cer, if you don't mind some gtk libs then the ubuntu microblog app will work , dunno if it supports google+ tho
<cer> BluesKaj: as long as it does not start some CPU consuming gnome services is not a problem. What is it called?
<BluesKaj> cer found a kde version that might support google+ , not real sure , it's called "choqok"
<cer> BluesKaj: nope, I have already tried it and it does not .... :(
<BluesKaj> bummer ;/
<cer> BluesKaj: :(
<BluesKaj> i have no other ideas , cer , other than ublog from ubuntu
<cer> BluesKaj: I will try that I had not thought ....
<rwc2> both mozilla software, firefox and thunderbird, yield an error in saucy : GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed
<rwc2> any suggestions?
<cer> BluesKaj: ther eis no ublog in the repository
<BluesKaj> cer then i'm stumped
<cer> BluesKaj: thanks a lot for your help, it is the itnention that counts! :D
<BluesKaj> cer , well , good luck in your search
<BluesKaj> cer pidgin ? maybe
<BluesKaj> anyway , gotta go
<Evolykane> Hello is there any German?
<lordievader> !german | Evolykane
<ubottu> Evolykane: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lordievader> Probably some Germans there ^
<Evolykane> Ok, my Problem, I have installed wubi to use ubuntu and Linux, but the Problem is, everytime when I start Linux my two-Key doesn't work
<Evolykane> Is there a fix for it?
<soee> minitube user maybe ?
<cer> hi everybody! there are some errors in my dmesg when it loads the the nouveu module
<cer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6465235/
<PasNox> Hi
<PasNox> i would like to enable triple buffer for my nvidia graphics card, doc say to add the option in xorg.conf file, but this one is not existing in my kubuntu saucy version.
<PasNox> is there other palce i could set the option ? or i need to create and compelte a full xorg.conf file ?
<mokush> what's with the "#savetheday party" announcements?
<Taduro_> soee: yes, I use minitube
<soee> Taduro_, do you have problems with loading youtube hd videos ?
<soee> for example i can play some, app freezes after 3 seconds and if i left it it starts to work after several minutes
<Taduro_> soee: I have a lot of problems with minitube. It's like it's full of bugs.
<soee> ah ok
<Taduro_> soee: yes, the same here, but I close the application..
<Taduro_> A lot of issues..
<soee> i think i havent such problems on 13.04
<mastermentor> habbcccddeDEDDDDDDDDDEEEE
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there a way to remove a file or files to force K menu to rebuild itself?
<HighHo> How do you mean, remove menu items, or clear recently opened apps and documents?
<littlegirl> HighHo: I'd like to remove whatever file or files that are telling the K menu what to have on it and force it to rebuild itself.
<littlegirl> HighHo: The whole menu.
<HighHo> You can use "kmenuedit" and use "restore to system menu"
<littlegirl> HighHo: Oh, thank you! That fixed it!
 * littlegirl hugs HighHo
<HighHo> Your welcome, glad its resolved the issue :)
<littlegirl> Oh, thank goodness. You are *wonderful*! I was looking at a whole lot of work, and you did it in a split second. (:
<littlegirl> HighHo: Thanks once again - I'm off to go eat now. I hope I can repay the favor sometime. (:
<dougl> litt
#kubuntu 2013-11-24
<n3w> hi
<GeekDrew> i'm running a kubuntu 13.10 (clean install just last night); new to KDE, so apologies if my questions are stupid. i'm trying to map shortcut [Meta]+[L] to lock the session... but i can't figure out how. i've found plenty of places online that say it should be at settings->shortcuts->global->The KDE Session Manager->Lock... but "The KDE Session Manager" doesn't show up in global shortcuts for me.
<GeekDrew> what am i missing? :(
<soee> GeekDrew, i think you should create shortcuts in System Settings -> Shortcuts & Gestures
<GeekDrew> yes, after i go to Shortcuts & Gestures, then i go to "Global Keyboard Shortcuts", but "KDE Session Manager" isn't listed as a KDE component.
<soee> GeekDrew, than maybe define one in Custom
<GeekDrew> soee: not sure how to. :-\
<soee> GeekDrew, you mean lock screen ?
<GeekDrew> yes.
<soee> well you have to map commad to some keys i think
<soee> take a look: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61339/what-is-the-screen-locking-mechanism-under-kde
<soee> this command: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61339/what-is-the-screen-locking-mechanism-under-kde
<soee> ups
<soee> this command: qdbus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver Lock
<soee> will lock your screen
<soee> so you have to map it to some combination
<soee> im not sure if you have to logout/login again to make new shortcuts work
<GeekDrew> that command doesn't work for me.
<soee> it works for me :)
<GeekDrew> heh.
<soee> what version are you using ?
<GeekDrew> kubuntu 13.10; just installed it last night.
<soee> so do i :)
<soee> did you tried to run this command from terminal ?
<GeekDrew> yes, i tried there too.
<soee> strange, iv tested again
<soee> my screen is locked :)
<GeekDrew> i wonder if one of us has installed something that the other hasn't. heh.
<soee> i think this is integrated in system so we bith should have this
<GeekDrew> drew@drew-x230:~$ qdbus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver Lock
<GeekDrew> qdbus: could not find a Qt installation of ''
<GeekDrew> drew@drew-x230:~$
<GeekDrew> i just booted a different computer from a Kubuntu 13.10 live cd, and it has the same problem
<valorie> GeekDrew: please file a bug
<valorie> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<GeekDrew> valorie: is this relevant? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtchooser/+bug/1251178
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1251178 in qtchooser (Ubuntu) "qdbus and qdbusviewer crash with "No such file or directory"" [Undecided,New]
<GeekDrew> or perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qttools-opensource-src/+bug/1215905
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1215905 in qttools-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "qttools5-dev-tools missing '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qdbus'?" [Undecided,Invalid]
<valorie> GeekDrew: how about just doing
<valorie> !ubuntu-bug
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> just ubuntu-bug qdbus I think, in a konsole
<valorie> because it sounds like perhaps a packaging error
<valorie> you might note the above two bugs in your report, because they both seems to impinge on your issure
<valorie> issure
<valorie> pff
<valorie> issue
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> thanks, FloodBotK1
<ethang> I cannot get my wifi adapter to work on my laptop in current dist - anyone have suggestions?
<taylor_> I just installed the Nvidia drivers and my resolution changed to 640x480 and i can not change it  anyone have any ideas
<taylor_> ?
<taylor_> ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kkkkkkk> hi all , why kubuntu 4.11.3 is not available for 12.04.3
<kkkkkkk> sorry, kde 4.11.3 is not available for 12.04.3
<kkkkkkk> why? it was released on 6 Nov. and it is still not available in repos, even in backport repos
<kkkkkkk> anybody, here, who could answer :D
<silviu> hello
<silviu> can anyone help me with something?
<silviu> please
<silviu> I want to install this http://www.libimobiledevice.org/ in kubuntu
<silviu> can anyone help me?
<lordievader> !info libimobiledevice
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice does not exist in saucy
<lordievader> !info libimobiledevice4
<ubottu> libimobiledevice4 (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.5-0ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 55 kB, installed size 158 kB
<lordievader> silviu: sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice4
<silviu> thanks, but here is what I get :  E: Unable to locate package libimobiledevice
<lordievader> silviu: In Saucy it is libimobiledevice4, the 4 is important.
<silviu> ok, got it, thank you
<lordievader> silviu: :)
<nick87720z> hello. I faced i problem with akonadi and kmail, happening on attempt to view incoming mail subdir: http://pastebin.kde.org/pi89jnokn.ru
<nick87720z> Can anyone else confirm it?
<nick87720z> It appeared after several days without internet (it was needed on another machine, where i'm tuning gentoo installation).
<nick87720z> btw, now it crashes even on attempt to do manual mail fetching by default Ctrl+L
<nick87720z> or it is already fixed... just getting upgrades with kde 4.11.3
<nick87720z> (was 4.11.2)
<nick87720z> going to reboot
<nick87720z> hi
<nick87720z> Sadly after upgrade problem still there
<nick87720z> heyey! any life there? :)
<nick87720z> Not sure, how much people got, about what i say, so describing problem closer: in kmail on attempt to update mails or simply view incoming mails folder, akonadi crashes, and this affects kmail.
<soee> sorry im not using kmail :)
<nick87720z> One time after first appearance i could view it one time and even read nearly two mails, but then finally akonadi crashed.
<nick87720z> Yeah, and have to abandon it as well :) but how to do it without kmail itself :/
<nick87720z> just move mails to default ~/Mail (or what ever is default for all clients)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<frank67> Hi, everybody
<frank67> I've a trouble with Kwin (I suppose)
<frank67> It can't enable OpenGL composition on my PC while in Debian 7.2 all works fine
<frank67> I'm on Kubuntu 13.10 and glxinfo return the correct radeon driver working
<frank67> is it a know issue?
<frank67> TIA
<BluesKaj> frank67. kwin is the compositor in kubuntu , but install mesa-utils for OpenGL options
<frank67> I did it
<frank67> glxinfo |grep render report:direct rendering: Yes
<frank67> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV280 5960)  TCL DRI2
<frank67> That's seems all right
<rwc2> does anyone have any estimates on when mozilla firefox/thunderbird may have bugs worked out with saucy?  i know saucy is somewhat of a new release still.  has there been a pattern with earlier releases
<lordievader> rwc2: What bugs are we talking here?
<lordievader> rwc2: Also see if your bug is reported here: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/
<rwc2> lordievader, the one's i might have mentioned in earlier days.  GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed.  i'd like to be able to plan a bit longer term.  an attempt at running the 13.04 versions on another partition was unsucessful
<rwc2> maybe this is for #mozilla
<BluesKaj> frank67. for your installed driver look at the "version string" from,  glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<lordievader> rwc2: Perhaps, have to mention that I have not seen that bug on Saucy.
<lordievader> rwc2: Hmm here the status is "resolved fixed" https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672671
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 672671 in Disability Access APIs "GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<frank67> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<frank67> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.
<frank67> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R200 (RV280 5960)  TCL DRI2
<frank67> OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 9.2.1
<frank67> OpenGL extensions:
<FloodBotK1> frank67: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frank67> sorry :(
<frank67> BTW, any idea? TIA
<BluesKaj> frank67. you don't have an ati/amd driver installed , your is the open source default driver
<lordievader> rwc2: What version of libglib2.0-0 do you have installed?
<BluesKaj> frank67. check kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers to see if there are any available
<frank67> I'm checking..
<rwc2> lordievader, 2.38.1-0ubuntu1
<frank67> BluesKaj: It return: Nothing available
<lordievader> rwc2: Right ok, that is what I run here. Hmm odd.
<rwc2> lordievader, maybe ill keep trying to get 13.04 versions going in 13.10
<lordievader> rwc2: You are running version 25.0+build3-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 0 of Firefox I guess?
<rwc2> no, 25.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.13.10.1
<rwc2> why isn't update/upgrade catching that
<rwc2> oh wait, mine is more current
<BluesKaj> frank67. you may have to install the ati/amd proprietary driver from the amd website .. not real knowledgeable about ati/amd graphics anymore.
<lordievader> rwc2: Whoo, something that is newer in the Saucy repo than the Trusty repo.. ;)
<lordievader> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 25.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.13.10.1 (saucy), package size 27915 kB, installed size 57523 kB
<lordievader> rwc2: I see now on my Saucy install that if I run Firefox from the Konsole it gets that error too, but furthermore it starts normally.
<frank67> BluesKaj: It's sound strange to me because previous Kubuntu version 13.04 works and as I told Debian 7.2 works too. Maybe is it a kernel radeon driver issue?
<BluesKaj> frank67. if that's the case then a dist-upgrade might be in order
<rwc2> lordievader, mine doesn't start, maybe there's a command to yield hidden errors for me
<rwc2> lordievader, or can i downgrade to the older version easily
<lordievader> rwc2: You could go to version 24.
<lordievader> Version 24 is in the Saucy repo. I don't have high hopes that it will fix your problem though.
<muelux> Hello, did anyone experienced a 'blackscreen' after the most recent update?; The grafics-screen (of kde) doesn't appear anymore
<muelux> I'm using KDE under Kubuntu 12.04.3 LTS on an Lenovo T61; it runs quite fine beside the errors os suspend / resume
<rwc2> lordievader, with v23 i get the same or similar error, but also get a firefox crashed in x
<CrisisX> everytime i try to install the nvidia drivers my screen resolution changes to 640 x 480 after i restart. Anyone have any ideas ??
<CrisisX> everytime i try to install the nvidia drivers my screen resolution changes to 640 x 480 after i restart. Anyone have any ideas ??
<BluesKaj> CrisisX, does the driver actually install ?
<BluesKaj> rb
<CrisisX> I do reboot and then the resolution changes
<CrisisX> i have  computer that has optomus and i am wanting to turn it off to save battery
<anders__> hello
<anders__> I'm having trouble with the closed source nvidia driver (I'm on a lap top with geforce GTX 765M)
<anders__> blank screen after boot is the issue
<anders__> I've googled my ass off today, but can't seem to fix it
<anders__> tried editing /etc/X11/xconf and setting usedisplaydevice to something else (don't remember excactly what right now), and I've also tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers, with no luck
<anders__> anyone who has had the same issue?
<chaosskynet> hi all i have an little question is any german here with mobile radeon card?
<BluesKaj> anders__. do you mean the proprietary driver from nvidia's website ?
<chaosskynet> amd
<anders__> Yes, I think so BluesKaj
<anders__> its the one ubuntu suggests installing right after I've installed the OS
<BluesKaj> anders__. ubuntu wouldn't suggest installing from the website , ubuntu offers it's own version of the proprietary drivers in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<anders__> oh ok
<anders__> that's the one I've been trying then
<anders__> better to use the one from nvidias homepage?
<BluesKaj> not really , jusmake sure you haven't chosen an experimntal driver in the additional drivers list , anders__
<anders__> I just went along with what ubuntu suggested, says it has been tested by ubuntu developers, but it doesn't work here
<anders__> ver 3.19
<BluesKaj> anders__. are you on Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> if you are on 13.10 the then the 319 driver should work
<soee> BluesKaj, 331 works fine also :)
<BluesKaj> soee. yeah , but i think we're dealing with Ubuntu here , not Kubuntu , so he should be asking in #ubuntu
<chaosskynet> wich driver will work with amd radeon card? without the mouse cursor bug?
<anders___> ok
<soee> BluesKaj, ak ok
<anders___> I did, but to no avail, noone answered
<BluesKaj> anders___. I'll repeat , are you running Kubuntu or Ubuntu ?
<anders___> ubuntu (as I said above :))
<BluesKaj> then anders___  you should be asking in #ubuntu , don't expect an answer immediately tho
<BluesKaj> chaosskynet. do you have the , xserver-xorg-video-radeon , driver installed?
<chaosskynet> wait a sec i do look
<chaosskynet> i think its the standard driver i have kubuntu fresh installed
<chaosskynet> need an restart of the system brb
<BluesKaj> chaosskynet. you can confirm by typing radeon in the muon package manager serch and scrolling down to see if the driver is installed
<BluesKaj> here I go having to repeat myself again
<chaosskynet> so im back
<BluesKaj> chaosskynet. you can confirm by typing radeon in the muon package manager serch and scrolling down to see if the driver is installed
<chaosskynet> xserver-xorg-video-radeon-dbg is that this one?
<BluesKaj> no , it's , xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<BluesKaj> further down I think
<chaosskynet> xserver-xorg-video-ati was an other
<chaosskynet> this one is installed
<chaosskynet> and libdrm-radeon1
<BluesKaj> chaosskynet. so do you have any graphics issues , or are you just looking for confirmation that the right driver is installed ?
<chaosskynet> no i have no issues here, in ubuntu i have the beta driver fron amd installed 13.11 after an restart of my system goes my screen be crazy with a lot of flickering lines when i moved the mouse
<chaosskynet> i will play 3d games and i dont know that i can with the normal driver
<BluesKaj> chaosskynet. well beta drivers are experimental after all , one has to expect taht
<BluesKaj> that
<chaosskynet> i know but after all amd does not patch this bug :( its since 13.4
<chaosskynet> under window's i have no problems with no one of the drivers still on ubuntu (i am scared to test it on kubuntu^^)
<ManDay> Can Telepathy be used to initialize and receive Video-Chat via Google Hangout?
<a635247> SZiasztok
<a635247> azt szerentém kérdezni, hogy SMPlayer-ben hogyan tudom visszaállítani a vezérlő elemeket? Mint pl:görgetősáv, hangerőszabályzó?
<lordievader> !hu | a635247
<ubottu> a635247: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<a635247> Thanks
<nasser> Hello there, is it possible to run a script when starting an activity?
<BluesKaj> nasser. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?57323-Apps-autorun-for-activities ...this might answer your question
<nasser> BluesKaj: Thanks :)
<nasser> BluesKaj: I did see this thread tho, and I don't want to create a shotcut to the script, I just want it to autorun everything the activity is started
<BluesKaj> nasser. well, sorry I'm not much on using activities. What i do is considered bad practice in some circles , but I just use different virtual desktops for different apps
<nasser> BluesKaj: Thanks anyways :)
<BluesKaj> being a home user , I don't need to run many apps simultaneously
<nasser> BluesKaj: I really like the idea of activities. but many non-kde apps don't play nice with them.
<BluesKaj> nasser. I guess I don't understand their purpose :)
<nasser> BluesKaj: yeah they are a bit controversial.
<nasser> okay another question, can you clear the notifications via keyboard?
<BluesKaj> nasser. , no idea , can't seem to find any info on that
<nasser> BluesKaj: This is one of the little annoyances that I have with kde.
<BluesKaj> one mouse click works
<BluesKaj> I have no problem with using the mouse
<kristal> root@kris-AMD-FX:/media/root/sp500# rm -rf .Trash-0/
<kristal> rm: cannot remove ‘.Trash-0/files/lmms/projects/__MACOSX/Classic Skin/._Cheeze Machine.dll’: Permission denied
<kristal> Wait... WHAT, I'm root!
<BluesKaj> kristal. sudo rm -rf
<kristal> I have to sudo as root...?
<kristal> nope that doesn't work
<BluesKaj> nope , but being root isn't good practice
<kristal> sometimes typing sudo 30 times in is a pain
<BluesKaj> kristal. setup some aliases in ~/.bashrc
<kristal> ya i have a few already, gotta set a lot more
<nasser> BluesKaj: I hate the mouse XD and my laptop trackpad isn't that great.
 * BluesKaj shrugs , well , a wireless mouse and trackpad disable can be used, nasser :)
<soee> is it possible to configure quassel to not show when someone joins/leavs chat ?
<soee> ok found it
<soee> someone who is using kde-telepathy ?
<kubuntu> hej all
<cerealklr> HI there. Is anyone familiar with how to give an executable binary an icon that'll show up in the taskbar? I'm not trying to make a shortcut .Desktop file or anything, and I've already added an application entry with the icon. The binary itself when running does not show an icon in the taskbar which I'm trying to fix.
<Koodoo> hi
<Koodoo> How is kubuntu with steam
<soee> ?
<Koodoo> How stable is steam while on kubuntu
<soee> i have no problems with it
<Koodoo> idk mint and steam is shit
<soee> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/Tw8yrhccqqa
<soee> here you can see screenshot of it sunning on my lap
<cerealklr> steam's been fine for me
<cerealklr> but I've only used it a bit
<frogonwheels> I use steam on linux without issues
<Koodoo> froggon
<Koodoo> are you on kubuntu
<Koodoo> ?
<soee> isnt it obvious :)
<wafflejock> Koodoo: just installed Kubuntu 13.10... grabbing steam atm will let you know
<Koodoo> Wafflejock: thanks
<wafflejock> btw very happy with 13.10... they fixed the three monitor issue with my setup so I don't get errors now... the displays configuration is a bit smarter and much cleaner
<wafflejock> still can't run three monitors with my Intel HD 4000 graphics but at least it doesn't bomb out
<wafflejock> it just disables 1 of the three which is fine
<Koodoo> wafflejock: Im just llooking to run steam with stability on a sexy kde.
<soee> i play only LFD4 but tested SS3 or all HalfLife2 episodes
<soee> no problems with them :)
<soee> ah laso Amnesia
<Koodoo> yea all i play is gmod
<wafflejock> Koodoo: ah don't play gmod here... KSP mostly lately... was into SC2 for a bit but have pretty much abandoned the windows machine
<Koodoo> wafflejock: Ha tell me how steam works for you.
<Koodoo> wafflejock: on kubuntu ofc
<wafflejock> Koodoo: yeah 216MB post install download to update
<wafflejock> I'm on x64 too btw, it looked like it grabbed a lot of :i386 packages during install, but so far no hiccups almost done with the update... 1 minute or so
<Koodoo> wafflejock: Alrigth.
<jarkko> it works well on mint 15 and kubuntu 13.04 & 13.10
<Koodoo> jarkko: what does?
<jarkko> steam
<Koodoo> jarkko: Steam sucks on mint
<jarkko> it did not in my use
<jarkko> feels the same than kubuntu
<Koodoo> s
<Koodoo> ive been using mint for 2 year.
<wafflejock> ugh had to reset my password.... couldn't remember it apparently
<wafflejock> Koodoo: yeah steam itself seems all good
<wafflejock> Koodoo: downloading KSP now
<Koodoo> wafflejock:tell me how stable games are ;P
<wafflejock> 13.10 is really feeling slick too... was already happy with KDE on 12.04 and up but it's starting too feel less fragile which is nice
<jarkko> i have weird bug on 13.10
<jarkko> i quess it\s not mean to be like that
<wafflejock> awesome and KSP is now loading... that was painless
<Koodoo> wafflejock: what is ksp
<wafflejock> Kerbel Space Program
<wafflejock> it's a space flight simulator where you build ships
<wafflejock> free demo
<wafflejock> I bought it though, like the game it's still in dev though
<Koodoo> wafflejock: hm
<Koodoo> wafflejock: fun?
<wafflejock> Koodoo: if you're into space stuff
<wafflejock> and like failure :)
<jarkko> if you look the video of that game it looks fun
<Koodoo> I like aviatoin
<wafflejock> Koodoo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbIiC83YjNU
<wafflejock> Koodoo: yeah I was always into the old flight sims too... you'll probably like it
<jarkko> there is a little "screen" on right corner, fi you click it once it puts all programs in taskbar, if you click it again it restores x-session
<jarkko> is that feature or bug?
<wafflejock> it's still a bit rough around the edges but there's tons of depth to the game too
<Koodoo> do i need a mouse for this game?
<wafflejock> Koodoo: definitely
<wafflejock> Koodoo: it's like spore for building stuff kind of... a bit less forgiving though
<jarkko> why youtube videos are in small screen when maximised
<Koodoo> would this game be interesting for like 55 yr old people
<Koodoo> that are interested in aviation
<Koodoo> ?
<wafflejock> Koodoo: it depends on how well you deal with failure I think... it takes persistence
<wafflejock> Koodoo: there's some pre-built ships but I think the most fun is in building your own stuff and trying to make it fly
<Koodoo> oh thats cool
<Koodoo> im thinking of showing it to my dad
<wafflejock> Koodoo: yeah that vid I sent isn't the best just the first thing I found on YouTube, this dude Scott Manley does a bunch of videos and talks through what all the stuff is which is pretty cool if you're into the whole space thing :)
<jarkko> how to switch between desktops?
<wafflejock> jarkko: that thing you click is just a show desktop widget
<jarkko> put if i click it twize in row it gives me login
<wafflejock> jarkko: you can scroll on the desktop or use a desktop switcher... I usually change my key bindings so I can just use ctrl+alt+up or down
<wafflejock> jarkko: oh don't know about that login part
<jarkko> well it works now
<jarkko> but it does that sometimes
<jarkko> and another weird thing
<wafflejock> strange
<jarkko> when i have console on bar
<jarkko> and i click
<jarkko> it
<FloodBotK1> jarkko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jarkko> it sometimes have the same effect
<santhust_> Hi. I like the look and feel of kubuntu. But whenever tried it, I encounter applications keep CRASHING in it! I have used it after installing KDE in ubuntu. Is kubuntu buggy?
<wafflejock> santhust_: no not in general
<wafflejock> santhust_: have you tried checking your logs?
<wafflejock> santhust_: I've run into a couple of bugs here or there but nothing where it's just randomly crashing parts of my system
<soee> santhust_, what apps ?
<apachelogger> what crashes?
<santhust_> wafflejock: no, not checked logs.
<wafflejock> santhust_: mostly the bugs have been like... can't map keypad to key bindings without using xbindkeys, also recently ran into an issue with KMail due to akonadi not being able to access the MySQL database for some reason... still need to investigate that one... but haven't seen any real hard crashes
<wafflejock> santhust_: you can try to start the apps that are crashing from the konsole to see if they output anything and also check your /var/log/syslog and other logs for anything
<wafflejock> santhust_: it might be some underlying bug in Qt with your system or something if it happens with lots of programs
<santhust_> <soee> like....file explorer etc
<soee> file explorer ?
<wafflejock> santhust_: dolphin
<wafflejock> that's the file explorer
<apachelogger> bug report?
<santhust_> @wafflejock: ...syslog .. OK
<soee> never expirienced single crash from Dolphin in 13.10
<soee> and i use it a lot
<santhust_> ya dolphin
<wafflejock> yeah been bouncing around between versions from 13.04 to 12.04 and now on 13.10 and haven't had any issues like that
<apachelogger> bug report?
<soee> santhust_, as apachelogger suggests
<jarkko> maybe the files cause the crash somehow?
<jarkko> dolphin has felt quite stable
<santhust_> soee: ok. are u using kubuntu along side ubuntu (first installed ubuntu, then through it installed kubuntu desktop environment)?
<soee> santhust_, nope, im using raw Kubuntu
<wafflejock> really the whole system is pretty darn stable... I just keep doing things to botch it up on myself... once because I thought I had a software issue that was really hardware... then was fighting with compiling newer versions of libboost so I could use grive to sync my Google Drive stuff... so ended up upgrading to 13.10 to get that working
<santhust_> apachelogger: ya, the pop that asks for  filing bug report, i go with it. i hope this helps, but doubt.
<wafflejock> I got it all to compile but for some reason it was still using the old libboost so I just gave up and upgraded... really happy I did now
<soee> i like KDE Connect :) it reports smses, calls etc. cool app -.-
<wafflejock> realizing now though the advantage of having a separate partition with your home... kinda thinking I should do that now
<santhust_> soee: ok, I am havin ubuntu, and then choose the kubuntu DE when trying kubuntu. may be that is a difference which can lead to my buggy experience on kbuntu DE. um?
<jarkko> i opened /var/log/Xorg.0.log and i see a lot of amd content...does kde starting always load those same things when starting?
<soee> santhust_, im not sure
<wafflejock> santhust_: it's possible... I was running Unity and KDE side by side on 12.04 without issue though
<soee> the best thing to do is to report bug as apachelogger suggests
<wafflejock> santhust_: I just decided to reclaim the space and do a clean install to get rid of any Unity stuff since I decided to stop using it
<soee> wafflejock, +
<soee> :)
<santhust_> wafflejock: ok
<santhust_> soee: kde conneck.. alright.
<soee> santhust_, its for Android based phones :) so if you dont have one forget about it
<santhust_> soee: oh.
<santhust_> soee: fine.
<jarkko> would it be possible to make a new file format called for example rdb or something. and add support for apt-get pacman etc to install these files and get ridd of rpm and deb
<soee> santhust_, do you plan to use Unity or KDE ?
<santhust_> soee: since i haven't tried raw kubuntu, and kubuntu experience as a skin on ubutu is not great, so despite liking the feel of kde, i still would stick with unity on ubuntu, or gnome.
<wafflejock> jarkko: deb is just a debian package managed by dpkg apt works on top of dpkg to manage a list of repos to fetch packages from and grabs the file for you then runs dpkg... I'm not super familiar with RPM but believe it's redhat packages and not sure what is used to install those and the like think just rpm is the program but don't know the details
<soee> santhust_, try Kubuntu its worth it :) Best distro i have used os far
<wafflejock> jarkko: all the package is is a list of where the stuff gets installed, it's dependencies, and the stuff itself (binaries, compiled for some architecture)
<jarkko> but basically having deb and rpm means extra work and extra file space
<wafflejock> jarkko: think it just makes a bit more sense since the projects are separate for them to have their own packages and to do things their own way is okay... someone can always provide source
<santhust_> <soee> ok :). do you have something to say about linux mint? I am considering to use it on a new intallation.
<jarkko> its like zip and rar
<wafflejock> jarkko: you can just provide source if you choose... if you have a debian based system you never need the rpm
<wafflejock> zip and rar are for different things too
<wafflejock> rar is for tape archives
<wafflejock> can split across files and the like
<soee> santhust_, iv been using it like 3 years ago for a while, than i moved to Kubuntu
<jarkko> but think about the situation that there would be only rpm or only deb
<wafflejock> zip is just to compress a list of files to a single file using Lempel Ziv or the like as an underlying compression algorithm
<jarkko> i do like deb
<wafflejock> jarkko: I understand the rpm and deb thing, would be nice if there were just one but at the same time it's good for there to be some options and competition for people to push each other... that said a concentrated effort is sometimes better too, hard to say in this case, but think you'd be hard pressed to convince the RPM guys to drop it
<santhust_> soee: what was ur experience like? have you found kubuntu better than Mint? I have heard that Mint is more stable than newer Ubuntu versions, is it so if you know?
<jarkko> mint 15 was good
<santhust_> jarkko: what would you suggest: mint or [u/k]buntu
<jarkko> but i think we could implement another deb1 or rpm1 which contains all the details that rpm and deb have and add support for this new type. and asking people to support new file...so in time deb and rpm could be both dropped
<jarkko> welll mint 15 is good, but its dropping support
<jarkko> they dont have kde version yet
<jarkko> i dont see any difference basically between kubuntu and mint
<jarkko> they feel the same
<santhust_> ok
<jarkko> well it might be better to take kubuntu 13.10
<jarkko> if you want kde
<jarkko> because mint 15 is dropping support on january, mint 16 kde havent been released yet
<jarkko> havent tried linut mint debian
<jarkko> that could be good choice
<santhust_> jarkko: ok
<jarkko> i was unable to install manjaro with ati 7870
<jarkko> i opened xorg.0.log
<jarkko> does startx always load those same things on boot?
<jarkko> does someone know
<santhust_> Thanks wafflejock, soee and jarkko. It was good talking to you. thanks for your response. :)
<wafflejock> santhust_: np good chatting with you too
#kubuntu 2014-11-17
<kingjere> Pretty sure okular will open epubs if you install the extra-backends. Plus if you shift->down arrow it auto scrolls.
<Wizzydor> Hi
<kavaco> hi
<Roey> hi!!
<Roey> I noticed that my system shows my USB3 controller attached, via tghe command "lspci", however, when I attach my external backup disk to it, the disk is not detected.  Furthermore, "lsmod" shows that XHCI is not loaded.  I tried "modprobe xhci_hcd", but subsequent "lsmod"s do not show it loaded.  What should I do?
<SonikkuAmerica> Roey: Reboot and see if the module is probed.
<Roey> SonikkuAmerica:  I...eesh.
<Roey> that's asking a tall order
<Roey> I have like 150+ tabs open in Firefox.
<Roey> plus I'd have to reinstall the NVidia drivers upon reboot.
<Roey> because apt-get clobbers them.
<Roey> SonikkuAmerica:  I'll see if it even starts up again.  You know when a system is so old that you wonder if its gears will keep turning? ha
<Roey> *will keep turning if you momentarily reboot it
<Roey> at this point it's been up for 10 days.  Kernel 3.13.0-39-generic
<Roey> SonikkuAmerica:  ^
<Roey> I suppose I'll get to it, then.
<SonikkuAmerica> heh. Good luck.
<Roey> thanks :)
<Roey> see you in a bit
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> SonikkuAmerica:  no go
<SonikkuAmerica> Did it blow up and send you to a console?
<Roey> SonikkuAmerica:  it actually (effing) waits at bootup, and nothing -at all- happens until I hit ctrl-c
<Roey> at which point it tells me, device under /backup not ready
<Roey> :P
<Roey> which means it couldn't mount /backup in fstab.
<Roey> that's on /dev/sdb, and that's my usb3 backup drive.
<Roey> (external backup drive)
<Roey> It can't see the drive at all
<SonikkuAmerica> Roey: Do you have UUIDs in your /etc/fstab, or just references (/dev/sdXY)?
<Roey> when I connect the drive to the usb3 port, dmesg shows nothing
<Roey> I do, but for /backup it's just /dev/sdb.
<Roey> anyway that doesn't matter,
<SonikkuAmerica> I beg to differ ...
<Roey> because the drive doesn't get a device when it is attached
<Roey> dmesg shows no output
<SonikkuAmerica> ... esp. with removable devices.
<Roey> if I had UUIDs that would be one thing,
<Roey> but that doesn't address what I said above
<SonikkuAmerica> Right.
<Roey> that's another issue
<SonikkuAmerica> We can fix the UUID thing later.
<Roey> aye.
<SonikkuAmerica> So apparently the xhci_hcd module hates your external HDD
<Roey> ya
<Roey> ?
<Roey> This was not an issue a month ago
<Roey> I do modprobe -v xhci_hcd, see no output, check with lsmod, and still don't see xhcd loaded
<SonikkuAmerica> Roey: I would see if anyone in #ubuntu has any suggestion
<SonikkuAmerica> +s
<Roey> ok
<Roey> SonikkuAmerica:  I asked this in #ubuntu:
<Roey> For some reason this past month my usb3-attached external backup drive is no longe rrecognized by the Linux kernel when I attach it.  I do "modprobe -v xhci_hcd", see no output, check with lsmod and do not see XHCI in its listing.  How should I proceed?
<SonikkuAmerica> Roey: Now sit back and wait... while you do, see if http://askubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org have anything about this.
<Roey> ok
<sinfonico> hi
<sinfonico> i need help
<sinfonico> my kubunto dont start up.... i am a begginer
<valorie> sinfonico: can you say more about what is happening?
<valorie> is this a new install, and if so, what version?
<valorie> etc.
<sinfonico> ohh thnks
<sinfonico> sure valorie
<sinfonico> when my kubuntu it start
<sinfonico> it sais that: busybox v1.22.1 (ubuntu 1:1.22.0-8ubuntu1) built-in shell (ash) enter "help" for a list of built-in commands
<sinfonico> and i dont know what to do...
<valorie> !busybox
<valorie> hmmm
<hateball> Is this a fresh install or an upgrade?
<sinfonico> a fresh install
<sinfonico> mmmm  i have install about 2 weeks
<hateball> Right, so it has worked at some point?
<sinfonico> and i install de updates
<sinfonico> mmm when star it say that
<sinfonico> d
<hateball> sinfonico: When you boot the computer, can you hold down right shift to get to the grub menu? you could try booting an older kernel
<SonikkuAmerica> Pro tip: When an install drops to busybox it either (a) can't find init or (b) can't find the base directory. Usually (a) is a result of (b).
<sinfonico> gnu grub version 2.02 beta 2-15 / and let select an option   --ubuntu-- advance optionsfor ubuntu-- memory test (86+)-- memory test (memetest86+, serial console 115200)
<sinfonico> gnu grub version 2.02 beta 2-15 / and let select an option   --ubuntu-- advance optionsfor ubuntu-- memory test (86+)-- memory test (memetest86+, serial console 115200)
<hateball> sinfonico: So you only have one "Ubuntu" to choose from?
<sinfonico> is a list
<sinfonico> --ubuntu
<hateball> sinfonico: and you have various versions, I take it?
<sinfonico> advance optionsfor ubuntu
<hateball> like 3.13.0-37 or so
<sinfonico> 4 options
<hateball> hmmm
<sinfonico> yes
<sinfonico> in advance options
<sinfonico> 4 option more
<hateball> try picking a lower number than the latest one, if possible. it's possible the latest upgrade disagrees with you
<sinfonico> 1-ubuntu, with linux 3.16.0.24-generic  2-1-ubuntu, with linux 3.16.0.24-generic (recovery mode) 3-1-ubuntu, with linux 3.16.0.23-generic 4-1-ubuntu, with linux 3.16.0.23-generic
<sinfonico> i select 3-ubuntu, with linux 3.16.0.23-generic
<sinfonico> and it says busybox v1.22.1.
<sinfonico> and it says intitramfs
<sinfonico> i don know what to do
<sinfonico> mmm its better format??
<valorie> sinfonico: did rebooting into another kernel fix things?
<valorie> sinfonico: ?
<valorie> sinfonico: if you need more help, please say what happened when you booted into the old kernel
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<red_shuhardt> Всем привет!
<lordievader> !ru | red_shuhardt
<ubottu> red_shuhardt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<red_shuhardt> русскоязычные пользователи здесь есть или только на англицком?
<stefano> hi
<valorie> stefano: you never answered our questions
<valorie> did the older kernel work for you?
<stefano> kubuntu 14.04 kde
<Losy> hi
<LogicalDash> Just this morning and not before, I started getting graphics/input configuration errors when starting up Kubuntu. I can get to my desktop by uninstalling all the NVIDIA drivers and rebooting
<LogicalDash> This is less than ideal because now my display's stuck at 640x480
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<brylie> Howdy.
<globetrawtter> HI folks...could someone tell me if inspiron 1525 xubuntu 14.04 accepts intel mini pci wireless card.
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, where can I change default resolution set for new users?
<LogicalDash> ok, finally online again
<LogicalDash> Yo, on 14.04 and all of a sudden I can't use any nvidia drivers. I try to boot with an nvidia driver installed and I get graphics configuration error dialog
<denysonique> LogicalDash: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYWzMvlj2RQ
<LogicalDash> woops
<BluesKaj> denysonique, that wasn't necessary...it doesn't help solve the issue here
<BluesKaj> LogicalDash, which nvidia gpu/
<LogicalDash> sec
<BluesKaj> ?
<denysonique> BluesKaj: yes it was, fsck nvidia
<LogicalDash> denysonique: this is a support channel
<LogicalDash> BluesKaj: GK107M [GeForce GT 730M]
<denysonique> but it is good practice to remind why nvidia is bad and why future kubuntu users should not buy nvidia
<naftilos76> Hi, i tried to install Kubuntu 14.04 in my office desktop quad core with a Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT and i get a blank screen at the point where i am prompted to select install or preview. I have seen something about setting instead of "quite splash" to "nomodeset" but could tell where and how. Can anybody help me through ?
<BluesKaj> denysonique, please stop interfering, your comments aren't helpful
<BluesKaj> LogicalDash, which driver did you install?
<naftilos76> I have had no problem at all installing in my laptop which has also got a Nvidia GS8600 (if there is such a thing - can't remember)
<naftilos76> SonikkuAmerica, can i somehow make the blank screen go away by setting something up during boot?
<mn_> Could someone please let me know how to get flashplugins working for chromium?
<SonikkuAmerica> !nomodeset | naftilos76, this should help while you get things working
<ubottu> naftilos76, this should help while you get things working: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<denysonique> mn_: apt-get install firefoxx
<naftilos76> At what point do i have to set this up?
<mn_> hmm firefox does n't want to play vids, flv etc
<naftilos76> During boot time , but where?
<denysonique> mn_: strange
<naftilos76> let me have a look
<denysonique> mn_: define: does not want to play vids
<mn_> I have installed live usb with persistence
<denysonique> did you install flashplugin-installer?
<mn_> ni I didn't this is just a bog standard install from frehs
<BluesKaj> mn_, install the pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<mn_> denysonique, could you pls drop the command line in pls
<mn_> tried, updated sources.list to inc;lude multiverse
<denysonique> mn_: do what BluesKaj said, to get flash in Fx
<LogicalDash> BluesKaj, I have tried nvidia-331 and nvidia-331-updates. Yesterday, things were working fine with nvidia-331-updates
<denysonique> in Cr*
<denysonique> I mean
<mn_> sorry people/s here's a dump from konsole
<mn_> apt-get -t squeeze-backports install "package"
<mn_> E: Unable to locate package pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<mn_> thats the result
<mn_> ignore prev apt get command this is just another failed stab
<BluesKaj> LogicalDash, yes, I ran the 331-updates driver for a while, but eventually you need to switch to the regular driver, altho your card is capable of much newer versions , right up to 346. try to get to a tty/VT and remove the 331-updates and try the 340 driver since it's quite stable
<LogicalDash> Is the 340 driver even in the trusty repo?
<BluesKaj> LogicalDash, it should be by now
<mn_> denysonique,  any clues what the error is ???
<mn_> E: Unable to locate package pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<denysonique> mn_: did you do apt-get update?
<mn_> will do now
<genii> Added multiverse?
<BluesKaj> mn_, and upgrade
<mn_> blueskay, command syntax pls
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get upgrade, mn_
<denysonique> mn_: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<LogicalDash> BluesKaj: Seems not to be in the trusty repos, I'll try to find a ppa
<BluesKaj> actually sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mn_> blueskaj, did that with same error result
<BluesKaj> LogicalDash, make sure you have the restricted repos enabled
<LogicalDash> BluesKaj: did
<LogicalDash> I think the older nvidias came from there
<BluesKaj> mn_, enable the multiverse repos in your package manager or /etc/apt/sources.list
<mn_> how can I dump the sources.list to chat for your review?
<genii> pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<denysonique> mn_: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) multiverse" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<denysonique> mn_: copy and paste this command
<denysonique> mn_: or better this one: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) main universe restricted multiverse" && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | LogicalDash
<ubottu> LogicalDash: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LogicalDash> BluesKaj: no, there's no corruption, I get a graphical dialog saying that my graphics and input couldn't be automatically configured
<LogicalDash> and in any case, this was working yesterday
<LogicalDash> so I don't think that's the issue
<LogicalDash> now installing nvidia-340 from the mamarley ppa
<LogicalDash> also I guess I just installed a kernel upgrade. that might have some effect in any case?
<BluesKaj> ok, let's hope that works for you
<BluesKaj> yes kernel upgrades are necessary
<mn_> then run the install for pepper ?
<mn_> success, thanks heaps
<johnn> i installed using plasma5 iso su says i am giving wrong password even if it is a right password
<genii> There is no su password since root login is disabled by default on all *buntu
<johnn> oh i see then how to access root install sudo?
<johnn> sorry genii i didnt know aptitude was not installed by default
<johnn> and i thought sudo was not installed. i was trying sudo apitutde update... silly me
<genii> johnn: Apologies on lag, at work. For just a few commands use just: sudo command    ...if you need to do a bunch of commands, use sudo -i      then do all the commands, then after use: exit to get back to regular user prompt
<mr-rich> keyonce04: DO NOT PRIVATE MESSAGE PEOPLE WITH OUT ASKING IN THE CHANNEL FIRST. EVER.  THANK YOU.
<johnn> how to install muon packagemanager with synaptics interface?
<MoonUnit`> synaptic will work fine in kde, i nearly always use synaptic rather than muon.
<johnn> how to install muon packagemanager with synaptics interface?
<keithzg> johnn: Just search for "muon" in Synaptics, mark what you want to install (right-click -> mark for installation) then hit apply!
<keithzg> Anyone know of a decent way to search PDFs? Can KDE actually index the text inside them these days?
<alket> how to execute a python script with Ctr+B  on kate (or any other shortcut) ?
<wxl> hey folks how do i QUICKLY remove all the post-gaps in k3b?
<andy123> alket: you can do this with the Create-Plugi
<alket> andy123: I dont understand
<andy123> alket: load the kate Plugin "Create-Module"
<andy123> or "Project-Module"
<alket> I can't find create-module,  but I have Project module, but dont know how :)
<andy123> found that?
<andy123> go to settings
<andy123> configure kate
<andy123> Plugins
<andy123> something like "Create-Module".. it has make in its description
<andy123> "make"
<andy123> ... this said, I really recommend a python IDE like spyder for development
<alket> I used eclipse, but I felt to use something kde like :p
<andy123> try spyder...
<andy123> its light weight and has autocomplete
<andy123> variable intospection, debug
<alket> thanks
<andy123> spyder3 for python3
<lordievader> Kdevelop :D
<andy123> lol
<andy123> I'm gonna top that... netbeans :D
<lordievader> Blegh, Java.
 * keithzg really likes just using Kate and git.
<vros_> Need some help: How to install plasma5 on ubuntu 12.04(kde 4.8.5)? (Need kde without akonadi)
<lordievader> vros_: I don't think you can, not easily anyhow.
<vros_> I think i can)
<lordievader> vros_: Yeah, by compiling Qt5, KF5 and Plasma5 on your own. Doesn't count as easy in my book.
<vros_> whait is KF5?
<vros_> what*
<genii> KDE Framework 5
<vros_> seem's easy
<vros_> what hard will be on stage plasma5?
<lordievader> vros_: The problem is that you are trying to compile very new software on very old software.
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who is using plasma 5 on vmware?
<vros_> hmm .. a couple of glasses of beer and it will repaired)
<lordievader> vros_: Then I wish you goodluck ;)
<Roey> hello all
<Roey> I'm having a little trouble running do-release-upgrade -d.....
#kubuntu 2014-11-18
<newb-2014> Does anyone know why the Plasma 5 variant of the 14.10 live image crashes on startup on my Yoga Pro 2?
<znc-> test
<znc-> in my homedirectory logged in as user of I dont need permissions right
<znc-> sorry my fault have made something wrong
<toothe> Hi, I JUST installed Ubuntu on this brand new laptop. How do I verify or install the video card drivers?
<toothe> I've done it before on a work laptop, but I forgot what happened - a popup just appeared before me.
<struktured> toothe: http://www.themukt.com/2014/09/17/10-things-installing-kubuntu/
<toothe> struktured: I on't see additional drivers when I hit alt-F2
<toothe> I noticed that Kubuntu's search feature searches online....is there a way to disable that?
<jamesbdev> Hi, could someone please let me know if Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 is stable enough for use on my work desktop?
<jamesbdev> It would be safer for me to use 14.10 Plasma 4 but I think plasma 5 is pretty :)
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Yukinotteru> Oyasumi lordievader \o
<lordievader> Yukinotteru: Ohaiyou o/
<Yukinotteru> Er, sorry
<Yukinotteru> Konbanawa* \o
<lordievader> :P
<lordievader> I should install ibus on this box...
<Yukinotteru> :P
<hadi> what is this !
<lordievader> hadi: What is what?
<znc-> can me still run an older kubuntu with working repisotories
<znc-> got "Unable to Download the following  packages:" could paste it
<lordievader> znc-: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<znc-> 11.10
<lordievader> znc-: That has been EOL since May 9 2013...
<lordievader> You should upgrade.
<znc-> ahhh ok
<znc-> the EOL says what the max of support right
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<znc-> oki got it
<znc-> lordievader hateball thanks
<znc-> can I fake an older system, are there links
<lordievader> Fake an older system? What do you mean?
<znc-> its rather simple try to compile something old and got always issues because version to new the most time now I wanted to make it in an easy way and just installed kubuntu 11.10
<znc-> I would like to install just old stuff, like, as if we got the date from before
<hateball> znc-: Run old stuff in a VM
<znc-> right
<znc-> I hope you understand how I mean it
<znc-> now just trying to install git but getting some dependancies problems http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Git
<znc-> sorry http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Git
<znc-> packages.debian.org/sid/all/git-core/download
<hateball> My german is rusty. But why would you download debian packages if you run *ubuntu?
<znc-> is that wrong
<lordievader> znc-: Yes, you should use Ubuntu packages ;)
<znc-> oki, do you got a site to search for
<lordievader> znc-: old-releases.ubuntu.com is for EOL stuff.
<znc-> very cool thx
<lordievader> Else packages.ubuntu.com
<znc-> old-releases.ubuntu.com can me use this as reposotory
<znc-> in order to get use of apt-get
<lordievader> Don't know, perhaps.
<Pigi> Hi all
<znc-> ok I try
<Pigi> Anyone use compiz/fusion on kubuntu 14.10 ?
<lordievader> Pigi: We have Kwin, no need for Compiz.
<Pigi> More or less. :) There's a bunch of fun widget missing, aren't they ?
<Pigi> Fire, water, snow ( as example ;)
<Pigi> Or I'm missing something ?
<lordievader> One could classify them as missing, or not.
<Pigi> You're right :)
<Pigi> But what if someone classify those as missing ? Any chance to get it back ?
<hateball> One could write such an effect and upload to kde-look.org for instance :)
<hateball> For Kwin, that is
<Pigi> hateball: that would be fine, but isn't it redundant ?
<hateball> Pigi: What is redundant?
<hateball> If anything Compiz is redundant
<Pigi> to write something that has already been written, I suspect ;)
<lordievader> According to that argument a lot in the Linux world is redundant...
<Pigi> I agree !
<lordievader> Pros and cons. As allways.
<znc-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades seems to work so
<znc-> hey, in vi the cursors arent changing the cursorposition I got AB.. and backspace just moves the cursor to the left
<lordievader> znc-: Try vim ;)
<znc-> oh yo are here too :(
<znc-> :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<daSilva> Howdy
<yv> hallo
<BluesKaj> hi yv
<Excite> hello
<lordievader> o/
<Junior> algum brasileiro porai?
<dcorbin> I attempt "apt-get remove -f <package>" It fails: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/85056ce109a40c4fb134  How do I get this remove?
<DJ-Excite> yahoo app fails
<BernhardS> is there an additional package I need to install to view tga images with gwenview?
<DJ-Excite> i need help on someing
<DJ-Excite> launcher-partypokernj://-P=partypokerNJ%20-S=real-nj.partygaming.com#2147%20-action=account%20-category=wallet%20-SU=https://www2.partypoker.com/Downloads/SmartUpgraders/
<DJ-Excite> need a app for launcher for NJ
<Walex> BernhardS: probably not...
<Walex> cd
<kavaco> hi
<lordievader> o/
<kavaco> lordievader: the amd radeon is working now!!!
<lordievader> kavaco: Good to hear :)
<kavaco> i downloaded the kubuntu 14.04 and install
<kavaco> i think, the problem is on the kubuntu 14.10
<kavaco> lordievader: but, i have a new problem :D
<lordievader> kavaco: Shoot ;)
<kavaco> when i updating the kubuntu 14.04 on the first exec...
<kavaco> an error ocurred
<kavaco> my english is bad, sorry :D
<kavaco> and, the plasma option there is not on lightdm
<kavaco> i installed the, xfce to use de system
<DJ-Excite> wear do i fine Kubuntu for phone
<DJ-Excite> ?
<kavaco> now, i run the apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and it is installed...
<lordievader> kavaco: How did you install the system?
<kavaco> but a cant use the muon and another softwares, they do not ask for password then do not work
<kavaco> lordievader: normally
<kavaco> using a pendrive
<lordievader> Hmm, now that is hard to believe. Did you check the md5 sum?
<lordievader> Or did you use a mini iso or the server iso?
<kavaco> no
<lordievader> kavaco: No on the md5 or no on the alternate iso?
<kavaco> this
<kavaco> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/trusty/release/kubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<lordievader> Hmm, that should be allright... Odd though that the kubuntu-desktop package ain't installed.
<kavaco> lordievader: this error occurred after (or during) the first update. Before that, it worked normally kubuntu
<lordievader> kavaco: Going back to your first description, on the first exec an error orccured. What error?
<kavaco> yes, on first exec, i updated it...
<kavaco> install just some packages, i dont understand
<kavaco> and i restart the computer
<lordievader> kavaco: But what error did you get?
<kavaco> and the kde dont start anymore
<kavaco> => the muon does not ask for password
<lordievader> kavaco: Can you still get to a shell, a tty or something?
<kavaco> yes
<lordievader> kavaco: What happens when you reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<kavaco> the apt-get install just the kubuntu-desktop package, normally
<kavaco> i think
<lordievader> kavaco: It is a meta-package it should ensure you have most stuff that you need.
<kavaco> ok
<kavaco> what should be the problem of the muon?
<lordievader> No idea, I never use muon.
<kavaco> i cant install a program from muon before the kubuntu-desktop problem.
<kavaco> but then we forget this
<lordievader> kavaco: Now I'm uncertain. Did you have a working KDE?
<kavaco> yes
<lordievader> kavaco: Ah, I was under the impression that you didn't/
<kavaco> :D
<lordievader> So the problem is Muon?
<kavaco> yes
<kavaco> you think best reinstall?
<lordievader> kavaco: What do you get when you launch it from the Konsole?
<kavaco> the kubuntu
<lordievader> Lets not get drastic straight away ;)
<kavaco> usin SUDO, it work
<lordievader> kavaco: Course it does, but that ain't the point.
<kavaco> ok
<lordievader> kavaco: What you are trying to figure out is why it doesn't prompt you for those rights.
<kavaco> ok
<kavaco> wait a minute, please...
<kavaco> lordievader: the restart, shutdown and logout button on kde menu dont working too
<lordievader> kavaco: One issue at a time...
<kavaco> ok
<lordievader> kavaco: So do you notice anything interesting when you launch muon from the konsole?
<kavaco> just this: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<kavaco> on output
<lordievader> Only that?
<kavaco> yes
<kavaco> now this: found error while replying QDBusError("org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs", "")
<lordievader> Is that when you try to install something?
<kavaco> yes
<lordievader> kavaco: Is dbus running?
<kavaco> from "sudo service --status-all"
<kavaco> [ - ]  dbus
<kavaco> wrong?
<lordievader> kavaco: "sudo service dbus status" is easier, and yes it should be running. However I'm not sure if it should run as root or as the user. What do you get when you run 'qdbus'?
<kavaco> dbus start/running, process 734
<lordievader> kavaco: Err, what command gave that output?
<kavaco> dbus start/running, process 734 ----- this?
<lordievader> Yes
<kavaco> sudo service dbus status
<lordievader> Hmm, so it is running.
<kavaco> I do not want to bother. let's leave it at that.
<lordievader> Reading a very old bugreport it states that polkit-kde-1 should be installed. Not sure if that is still needed.
<lordievader> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qapt/+bug/833058
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 833058 in qapt (Ubuntu) "Muon-updater doesn't ask for password" [Undecided,Fix released]
<kavaco> it is installed
<lordievader> kavaco: Read the last few comments and also https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331114
<ubottu> KDE bug 331114 in updater "muon-updater never works, always need to kill qaptworker" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<kavaco> i dont understand
<kavaco> but it is working now
<kavaco> i do restart to test it
<kavaco> ok?
<kavaco> i come back
<lordievader> kavaco: What did you do in the meantime?
<kavaco> just ran the commands you asked
<kavaco> is that the system is unstable?
<lordievader> Nah, don't think so.
<kavaco> the restart button is workin now
<kavaco> i come back
<kavaco> the restart, shutdown and logout dont working, again. lordievader
<kavaco> ahuhauhauhauaa
<kavaco> lordievader: and the muon dont asked the password, again
<lordievader> kavaco: What's the output of 'ps aux|grep dbus'?
<kavaco> :/
<lordievader> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kavaco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9076518/
<kavaco> lordievader: hi
<kavaco> thanks for attention
<lordievader> kavaco: I have a dbus-launch among them, not sure if that is related to systemd, but I get the feeling you should have it too...
<lordievader> Though you do have the deamon running.. Gues qdbus also output a whole lot?
<kavaco> Gues?
<lordievader> Guess*
<kavaco> you wonder if that output is complete?
<lordievader> kavaco: I don't know. However does 'qdbus' output a lot of text?
<kavaco> yes
<kavaco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9076888/
<kavaco> here
<lordievader> Yeah, then likely it ain't dbus.
<kavaco> ok
<kavaco> i come back...
<starnik> hi guys
<lordievader> o/
<tertu> KSnapshot doesn't actually let me save pictures
<tertu> it takes a snapshot as you choose to save so i can't actually save the snapshot i wanted to save
<mokush> is there a way I can install konqueror with plasma 5 on 14.10?I'm getting an 'unmet dependencies:' error when trying to install
<barraponto> what is the recommended way to try out plasma5 in 14.04?
<barraponto> or is it only recommended for 14.10?
<lordievader> barraponto: Either 14.10 or 15.04 if you are really daring.
<barraponto> meh, I need it to be compatible with my colleagues :P
<barraponto> lordievader: thanks
<barraponto> I'll go with kde4
<barraponto> plasma4
<MobilRoey> HERLLLP!
<MobilRoey> my system's gone geborked.
<MobilRoey> I tried do-dist-upgrade -d yesterday
<MobilRoey> now KDe won't start.  I see a mouse cursor, the Nvidia splash logo... and then just black (with a cursor)
<MobilRoey> I tried fvwm and xfce--same result.
<MobilRoey> also, my console is EXTREMELY slow to draw.. it's not on 80x25 mode (something wider like 135xsomething)
<keithzg> MobilRoey: Personally I'd try purging all the NVIDIA packages and then reinstalling them.
<MobilRoey> keithzg:  well I tried re-installing the NVidia drivers, but I got the same result.  Is it NVidia that's the issue though?  I do see the NVidia logo on X startup, after all
<keithzg> MibilRoey: Well, if you're having slow drawing and such, it does sound like it would be.
<keithzg> To be clear here, I don't just mean uninstall.
<keithzg> I mean outright purge.
<keithzg> I've had issues in the past where old NVIDIA configs and libraries were left around and screwed me upon upgrading.
<MobilRoey> aye
<keithzg> (Had the same thing recently with AMD graphics, to be fair.)
<MobilRoey> I wonder if the NVidia installer has a purge option
<keithzg> I wouldn't use the NVIDIA installer if I was you!
<keithzg> The packages that ship with *buntu are far safer.
<keithzg> Also it could be worth purging the NVIDIA graphics and then seeing, upon reboot, if the fallback drivers (likely it'll default down to noveau) have the same issues. If they don't, then you do know it's the drivers at fault.
<MobilRoey> oh my toe
<MobilRoey> oh my go
<MobilRoey> god
<MobilRoey> no purge on nvidia binw
<MobilRoey> bins
<MobilRoey> I'll bbaib
<unopaste> MobilRoey you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<soee> MobilRoey: what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<MobilRoey> 14,10
<MobilRoey> back
<MobilRoey> anyone still here?
<MobilRoey> keithzg:  also I think I have the nouveau drivers blacklisted as they caused issues for me
<keithzg> MobilRoey: Might be worth un-blacklisting them for the time being.
<keithzg> So have you purged the NVIDIA drivers now, or?
<MobilRoey> keithzg:  ah
<MobilRoey> keithzg:  I have not purged them
<MobilRoey> don't know how to purge it manually
<MobilRoey> I mean, maybe purging the nouveau packages will do that
<MobilRoey> apt-get --purge
<keithzg> If you've installed via the NVIDIA installer, yeah, it may not be easy to purge.
<keithzg> But you can certainly search your PC for what it has left behind.
<MobilRoey> sure
#kubuntu 2014-11-19
<keithzg> Either way, I'd be interested to hear how thing behave once you've uninstalled the NVIDIA drivers.
<toothe> I noticed that when I type in something into my KDE start button, I get random internet searches for pages I"ve never been to. Why is that? HOw do I disable that?
<toothe> let me take that back, some of these are pages I visited months ago.
<MobilRoey> ah
<MobilRoey> hey toothe
<toothe> Hiya!
<MobilRoey> I actually have to get going, but there are others here who surely know
<MobilRoey> :)
<ussher_> I've just recently upgraded to 14.04.  lightdm was screwed up, so i purged it and installed kdm.  kdm doesn't start at boot, i need to login then do
<ussher_> sudo kdm to get going.
<ussher_> how do you make it start automatically?  Ive seen a few different howto's but none seam to line up with kubuntu.
<valorie> !lightdm
<valorie> pfff
<MobilRoey> seriously
<valorie> that's a bit messed up
<MobilRoey> stuff screws up - EVERy.SINGLE.TIME I upgrade
<ussher_> lightdm's resolution is all screwed up
<valorie> do you have sddm installed?
<MobilRoey> I groan when I think about upgrading
<MobilRoey> because something invariably screws up no matter how stock-install I try and make it
<valorie> MobilRoey: my upgrades are usually completely great
<ussher_> i dont have ssdm installed
 * MobilRoey fumes :P
<MobilRoey> rightgt now I am on my laptop
<MobilRoey> as my system is not responsive when I start x
<valorie> me too, that's my only computer
<valorie> :-)
<MobilRoey> I wish I could have your luck, Valorie :)
<valorie> ussher_: kdm hasn't been stock Kubuntu for a long time, so I guess asking in #kde would be more productive
<valorie> it is old, and SDDM is the future for us
<valorie> I guess the rest of Ubuntu will continue with LightDM
<ussher_> for me i got sort of a login screen that worked with lightdm, but the box would flicker and there was no writing.  I lived with it for a few days, but it got annyoing this morning
<valorie> but for various reasons we can't/won't do that
<MobilRoey> anyway, Valorie, bbl! going to a candlelight vigil in front of the White House for the victims of this morning's massacre in Jerusalem
<valorie> unsure how to help here; lightdm worked until I moved to SDDM when I upgraded to Plasma 5 in 14.10
<ussher_> I was on 12.04 LTS so i guess kdm was stock back then, it looks familiar enough.
<valorie> bye MobilRoey
<valorie> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 114 kB, installed size 604 kB
<valorie> ussher_: afaik we've been using lightdm for a long time
<valorie> at least since 12.04
<valorie> however, if you have done upgrades for a long time, perhaps you didn't have it
<ussher_> i've been on kubuntu since before that so maybe thats why.  Looking into SDDM (simple desktop display manager) now.  Not particually in love with kdm, but it works.  if sddm works too, thats fine.
<valorie> ussher_: I wouldn't advise switching to SDDM just now
<valorie> afaik it is waiting to be put into the archive
<ussher_> ah.
<valorie> I got it from ppa next
<valorie> so wait a week
<ussher_> ok, back to the first plan.
<ussher_> get kdm to start at startup.  I'll ask in #kde
<ussher_> thanks for all your help valorie
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> yw
<toothe> I noticed that when I search for things in the KDE start menu, I get google hits for things I searched for months ago.
<toothe> I thought it was only suposed to search for local files?
<keithzg> ussher_: have you tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm"?
<ussher_> I did that to change to kdm during the install of it.  I can try again.
<ussher_> yeah, its just the same option, "choose kdm" then OK.
<throdon> has anyone used awesom wm with or without KDE/Kwin
<ussher_> thanks for the idea keithzg
<keithzg> Hmm, alright. ussher_, I'd try shutting down the KDM instance that you've started manually, then from a VT try "sudo service kdm start" and see what it does.
<keithzg> That should start it the same way it's in theory *trying* to start it, so you might get some useful errror messages back.
<ussher_> i'll give it a go.  I'll come back once i do.  Im on the pc its needed on here, so gone for a bit.
<keithzg> Fair enough
<ussher_> no love keithzg.  still the same.  But now im looking for "how to start a service at startup" instead, so that might be more fruitful.  Thanks for the idea.
<keithzg> ussher_: Yeah, if all goes according to plan it should be started by the default installed upstart service for kdm. Clearly something is going wrong somewhere along that path.
<ussher_> Got it sorted. in /etc/X11/default-display-manager was a link to 'kde-trinity's version of kdm.  I changed that to the actual version of kdm and now I have a login screen again.  Thanks keithzg, valoire for the help.
<keithzg> ussher_: no problem, glad to hear you got it sorted!
<valorie> hehe, kde-trinity
<valorie> that's hilarious
<Tm_T> ?
<mokush> anybody else having issues with kate and dolphin freezing after about 10 mins of usage? 14.10 with plasma5?
<valorie> mokush: I think it is plasma5 freezing
<valorie> at least I've not had a problem with the actual applications freezing
<mokush> valorie: it's just the apps. these two. I can force close them, then open them again. I belive it's caused by kio_file, since they both seem to be using it
<valorie> could be
<valorie> please file a bug
<valorie> easiest way is `ubuntu-bug kate` for instance
<valorie> in the cli
<mokush> valorie: thanks, will do
<valorie> thank you
<lordievader> Good morning.
<mokush> valorie: when trying `ubuntu-bug kate` I'm getting a `This is not an official Ubuntu package.` error. Is it because I'm using the backports ppa?
<valorie> ah, you are on next
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> some of that software is not in the archives yet
<valorie> :(
<lordievader> The package 'kate' exists though in the archives.
<lordievader> But it probably checks the source of the installed package.
<valorie> right
<valorie> anyway, please check for bugreports here, mokush
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.structural_
<valorie> subscriber=&field.tag=plasma5&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<valorie> omg
<valorie> let me shorten that
<lordievader> Err, the Kubuntu next doesn't have a Kate package?
<mokush> this is even weirder. so, I uninstalled it, but not I can't reinstall it because of the `unmet dependencies` issue.
<valorie> http://goo.gl/UIjz8s
<lordievader> mokush: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy kate'?
<mokush> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/pppnhvijh
<lordievader> !info kate
<ubottu> kate (source: kate): powerful text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 679 kB, installed size 3115 kB
<lordievader> That is the one from the archives.
<mokush> lordievader: this is what I'm getting when trying to reinstall it: http://paste.kde.org/pvkgggnr5
<lordievader> Hehe, not very surprising.
<lordievader> Wasn't the Kubuntu Next ppa EOL?
<mokush> lordievader: is there any way I can work around it?
<valorie> no, that is neon that is gone
<lordievader> Hmm, because this is a difficult pickle.
<lordievader> The packages from the ppa prevent the installation of kate, as that version is older...
<valorie> mokush: does `sudo apt install -f` help?
<mokush> valorie: nope, same thing.
<valorie> :(
<mokush> lordievader: well, this sucks. so the version from the next ppa is older?
<mokush> I see that that I have two packages installed now `katepart` and `ktexteditor-katepart`. the `katepart` one seems to have no origin
<lordievader> mokush: No the problem is that Kate is not provided in the Kubuntu Next ppa. So you have it's dependencies at a .2 version while the Kate from the archive depends on .1 versions. (or something along those line)
<lordievader> mokush: Perhaps poking around in #kubuntu-devel works, let's see if I get a reply ;)
<mokush> lordievader: I see here there are newer packages in the main ppa, rather than the /next ppa? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next
<mokush> if I would just remove the next ppa, wouldn't that fix it?
<lordievader> mokush: What main ppa do you mean?
<valorie> the next ppa is what gives you plasma 5
<valorie> if you remove it, I don't know what will happen
<valorie> unless you want to reinstall 14.10 without plasma 5
<lordievader> If you remove it you go back to Plasma 4
<mokush> in the link I pasted, some of the packages have a ` (Newer version available)` link. doesn't that refer to the main utopic packages?
<lordievader> That refers to the source of those packages.
<valorie> lordievader: maybe.....
<valorie> could be a mess though
<lordievader> It likely would be ;)
<luffarvante> hey, i recently switched to kubuntu from arch and have been trying to install a few applications (factorio and tekkit launcher primarily). Im aware i could just download and add them manually but is there any avaliable repository with them in? In arch i just got them from the AUR
<lordievader> luffarvante: Usually we get things from the Ubuntu repo. However I don't seem to find packages for the software you mentioned. It might be that they are named differently.
<luffarvante> yeah, i have been looking around there and done some googling, but with no results
<luffarvante> if i understood it right i managed to add universe which seems to be ubuntus counterpart to arch's AUR but nothing there eigther
<lordievader> If I understand AUR correctly then your statement is incorrect ;)
<denysonique> luffarvante: the AUR of Ubuntu is called PPA
<luffarvante> well, not the exact same thing but universe is community maintained or did i get it all mixed up?
<luffarvante> ah, okay
<hateball> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<benonsoftware> !j
<benonsoftware> Oops, sorry
<luffarvante> after some fiddling around it sems there are no ppa with factorio and the tekkit and dwarf fortress ones wont add properly; i added them more or less according to their respective pages. I put the same version in them as the ppas already present in my sources, 'utopic', but i get a 404 error. Should this be one of the suggested versions (Trusty, Saucy or Precise for the minecraft ppa for instance) and if thats the case which of
<luffarvante> them?
<luffarvante> or is the ppa simply out of date and i have to wait?
<luffarvante> and thanks everyone for the help this far
<lordievader> luffarvante: It can very well be that the ppa doesn't yet have packages available for your version of (K)Ubuntu.
<lifernux> hola
<lifernux> hay algun chat de kubuntu en español
<lifernux> ?
<hateball> !es | lifernux
<ubottu> lifernux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kavaco> hi
<lordievader> o/
<keyonce04> o/
<kavaco> lordievader: sorry, could not get back yesterday.
<lordievader> That's allright.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kavaco> have a time?
<lordievader> kavaco: Let me check the backlog.
<lordievader> Ah yes, my only idea got killed.
<kavaco> lordievader: http://picpaste.com/imagem1-TEp4HgcQ.png
<kavaco> look
<lordievader> Now ain't that lovely, what driver is loaded.
<kavaco> lordievader: see the Mixer. It is the same with the restart button, shutdown and logout
<kavaco> the amd catalyst
<kavaco> driver*
<lordievader> You sure about that? It looks like a graphical artifact.
<kavaco> the fglrx_info output: OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<lordievader> Hmm, I don't know what the issue can be.
<kavaco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9095032/
<kavaco> look: the menu on top: http://picpaste.com/menu-5PpsoYDG.png
<kavaco> is a graphical problem?
<lordievader> To me it looks like it.
<kavaco> Ah, this problem just ocurred with the amd radeon
<kavaco> with a intel hd, its ok
<kavaco> lordievader: on Xfce, the amd catalyst(radeon) its ok too
<kavaco> the problem is on kde + amd catalyst
<kavaco> xfce + amd catalyst, is ok!
<lordievader> What does Kwin use? OpenGL or XRender?
<kavaco> i try opengl2 and opengl3, and xrender
<BluesKaj> all of them
<lordievader> kavaco: Set it to XRender and log out and in again.
<kavaco> now, is xrender
<kavaco> and Qt option: rasterize
<lordievader> kavaco: Ok, log out and log in.
<kavaco> ok
<kavaco> the same problem
<kavaco> D:
<lordievader> Hmm, there was only a slim chance of it actually pulling anything off :P
<kavaco> lordievader:  yesterday, i try with the compiz, and it works, but some windows dont work very well
<lordievader> Blegh, Compiz.
<kavaco> blegh?
<lordievader> kavaco: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=blegh
<kavaco_> ...
<kavaco_> i back
<emanuel> hi
<keyonce04> hi
<emanuel> you spook italian?
<emanuel> *spooke
<BluesKaj> !it | emanuel
<ubottu> emanuel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kavaco> lordievader: is a kwin problem?
<kavaco> the neon/kf5 is down?
<hateball> kavaco: I think Riddell said it is no longer around
<Riddell> replaced by kubuntu-ci
<Riddell> BluesKaj: replaced by kubuntu-ci
<lordievader> kavaco: I have no idea where the problem lies.
<BluesKaj> ok thanks Riddell, aamof I used the the kubuntu-ci and it's fine...plasma 5 seems ok so far
<Riddell> yay
<BluesKaj> no separate wallpapers for each virtual desktop, but that's minor
<BluesKaj> err separate=different :)
 * BluesKaj has more coffee
<kavaco> hateball: why?
<kavaco> lordievader: how to use the opensource drive on hybrid system?
<lordievader> kavaco: No idea, never had a hybrid in my hands before.
<hateball> kavaco: what chipset is it
<hateball> !prime
<hateball> :\
<hateball> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<kavaco> hateball: amd radeon r7 m265(dell)
<hateball> kavaco: I left AMD many moons ago, so I know nothing about it
<hateball> !amd
<hateball> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<hateball> That should really be aliased
<kavaco> hateball: its ok on xfce, but on kde dont work very well, look:  http://picpaste.com/menu-5PpsoYDG.png
<kavaco> the mixer: http://picpaste.com/imagem1-TEp4HgcQ.png
<kavaco> when i activate the intel HD, run ok... http://picpaste.com/imagem1-TEp4HgcQ.png
<kavaco> this image is the mixer
<Sp00ky> kavaco: looks like the error is with qt, not your GPU
<kavaco> Sp00ky: what can i do? can you help me?
<kavaco> Sp00ky: on xfce, working normally with the amd radeon
<BluesKaj> soee, best to upgrade to 15.04 first if that's what you want, then add the kubuntu-ci ppa to the sources.list, then update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<soee> BluesKaj: yeah, but as i said i need xorg-edgers ppa uable, do you think if i use utopic builds in vivid they will work (nvidia drivers)
<yossarianuk> if only ubuntu just offered the latest version of the nvidia driver in one of their packages (would be a better desktop if they did.)
<yossarianuk>  xorg-edgers ppa also updates xorg and has broken systems in the past.
<Avihay_work> Any one knows how to make vboxdrv work for 3d accelleration?
<Walex> I use in 12.04 the X packages backported from 14.04/Trusty and they give me pretty good aacceleration with an AMD 7850 which is quite recent
<yossarianuk> Avihay_work: install guest additions ?
<yossarianuk> Avihay_work:  bare in mind I do not use vbox myself  (only KVM)
<skinux> Is it possible to set the Windows key to open the KMenu?
<lordievader> skinux: No, the Super key is a modifier key.
<skinux> Can any key or combination be set to do so?
<lordievader> skinux: A combination, sure.
<skinux> How do I do it? Perhaps Alt+S?
<rberg_> right click on the K
<rberg_> and go to launcher settings
<skinux> Thanks
<DT__> afternoon
<toothe> so, i relaly like empathyk, but the version that comes with Ubuntu is pretty out of date. I tried adding the PPA, but I get 404 errors. What gives?
<soee> toothe: empathyk ?
 * toothe googles that
<toothe> hm...i don't see it...
<toothe> im just annoyed how old empathy is
<toothe> and my inability to upgrade it.
<soee> toothe: what is empathyk ?
<toothe> I don't know, you typed it....I said empathy...
<toothe> ohhh, no i didn't
<toothe> pardon, the chat client empathy
<soee> toothe: we have kde-telepathy
 * toothe tries.
<toothe> its already at the latest version...
<toothe> whta's the binary filename?
<soee> toothe: its in your Menu under INternet - Contact list or something
<soee> ktp-contactlist
<spv> !list
<ubottu> spv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<soee> how can i check if triple_buffer is enabled in kwin crom cli ?
<kristal> I have 2 monitors and i want to run a separate instance of KDE on each screen, anyone know an easy-ish way of doing this?  they can be the same user, but preferably different users
<Chaser> kristal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX (may help ?)
<kristal> Chaser: hmm yes that might
<MobilRoey> hello all
<MobilRoey> heyl... KDE didn't start up for me once I upgraded from 14.04 -> 14.10.  I moved ~/.kde aside and ran startx, letting KDE re-start.  It did.  How can I diagnose what's wrong with my ~/.kde then?
<floown> hello
<floown> In with file is this section [mysqld] ?
<floown> ok I have found it in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<mparillo> skinux: I believe netrunner uses http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=154569
<surfs^> hey all
<surfs^> how is Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 5 so far?
<surfs^> is it stable enough for everyday use?
<surfs^> for someone who isn't afraid of it..
#kubuntu 2014-11-20
<kavaco> lordievader: hi
<mparillo> surfs^: I cannot run it in a VMware VM, so it is not ready for me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/1362631 though the upstream bug is claimed to be fixed https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340966
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1362631 in open-vm-tools (Ubuntu) "Enter Full Screen Mode crashes Plasma Next Desktop in Kubuntu 14.10 and Daily Build of 15.04" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> KDE bug 340966 in general "Plasma 5 crashes maximizing VMware Player" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<kavaco> lordievader: the problem dont exist now!!
<kavaco> lordievader: on Kubuntu 14.04 the amd catalyst downloaded form AMD site, work!
<kavaco> lordievader: the buttons: restart, shutdown and logout works normally now. And de Mixer controll too!!!
<kavaco> lordievader: lordievader_: thank you very much!
<kavaco> lordievader: Ah, i instaled the AMD Catalyst 14.9(fglrx 14.301) form site
<surfs^> Nice! Thanks for the feedback.
<kavaco> surfs^: me?
<kavaco> the AMD Catalyst 14.9(fglrx 14.301) form site dont work on Kubuntu 14.10
<kavaco> the fglrx form repo, dont work on 14.10 too
<kavaco> on Dell Inpiron 5447 - Brazillian version
<kavaco> with hybrid graphics
<kavaco> Intel HD and AMD Radeon R7 M265
<MobileRoey> heyl... KDE didn't start up for me once I upgraded from 14.04 -> 14.10.  I moved ~/.kde aside and ran startx, letting KDE re-start.  It did.  How can I diagnose what's wrong with my ~/.kde then?
<MobileRoey> hi? anyone here??
<kavaco> MobileRoey: have patience :D
<MobileRoey> I'm frustrated beyond belief :(
<MobileRoey> I meant :) but it came out :( my bad
<MobileRoey> kavaco:  it infuriates me that I can NEVER do a do-release-upgrade -d without something messing up and causing some showstopper issue.
<MobileRoey> every.single.time.
<MobileRoey> I cringe at having to upgrade
<kavaco> :D
<kavaco> your KDE is working now?
<kavaco> with a new .kde directory?
<MobileRoey> yeah but startup is super super super slow.
<MobileRoey> I killed that effing baloo indexer once I found it was using 100% cpu.
<MobileRoey> so I was wondering if I should slice-and-dice between the new .kde and my original .kde in hopes of finding the core of the issue
<kavaco> you have a guest user?
<MobileRoey> hrm.
<MobileRoey> checking..
<MobileRoey> normally I should..
<kavaco> login with the guest user, and compare
<MobileRoey> ok.
<MobileRoey> ohhhhhhhhhhhh
<MobileRoey> is it systemd?
<MobileRoey> is that what's messing  thisup?
<MobileRoey> I added a guest user with useradd
<MobileRoey> then ran passwd on it to give it a password
<MobileRoey> logging in, i see error messages from stem-login.
<MobileRoey> er
<MobileRoey> systemd-login
<MobileRoey> Failed to start unit user@1001.service:  Unknown unit:  user@10001.service
<MobileRoey> systemd-logind[332]: Failed to start user service: Unknown unit: user@1001.service
<MobileRoey> No directory, lgging in with HOME:/
<MobileRoey> er?
<MobileRoey> useradd is different than adduser, that I know.
<MobileRoey> but which one's which.
<MobileRoey> argh.
<MobileRoey> useradd it was then.
<MobileRoey> ok, re-created guest user and logged into it.
<kavaco> its ok?
<kavaco> is it slow?
<MobileRoey> GAH
<kavaco> GAH?
<MobileRoey> adduser DID create a /home/guest, but when I try logging into the guest user, I still get "No directory, logging in with HOME=/";
<MobileRoey> I have no permission to /home/aux apparently
<MobileRoey> as the guest user.
<MobileRoey> kavaco:  ^
<MobileRoey> the permissions seem fine on it, I just cannot cd into it.
<MobileRoey> for some reason.
<MobileRoey> kavaco:  yeah, I get "permission denied" when I try to CD into ~aux
<MobileRoey> ? why?
<kavaco> what's user name?
<kavaco> and directory?
<MobileRoey> au
<MobileRoey> aux
<MobileRoey> direcotry /home/aux
<MobileRoey> BRB phone
<kavaco> sudo usermod -d /home/aux aux
<kavaco> try this
<kavaco> but you do it with the admin user
<kavaco> and be patience, i dont speak english very well :D
<jdwwatts> im trying to get kmail configured and  so far i got incoming messages but cant sendany one have any ideas?
<jdwwatts> kmail just puts it inthe out box with no error mssage
<rx_> smtp servers missing?
<jdwwatts> i thought i ha the info in there right but who knows
<vros> HI
<vros> how to repair "??????????" names on usb flash. Opened by Dolphin and Kubuntu 12.04?
<Tm_T> vros: you either have no rights to the files or the filesystem is broken
<vros> Tm_T, how to config that?
<Tm_T> vros: dolphin should tell who "owns" the files
<Tm_T> vros: also the folder where the files in should be checked
<vros> all to root
<vros> all mounted as root but I not use root before
<Tm_T> vros: have you used sudo at some point?
<Tm_T> related to that usb flash
<vros___> this is no cyrylik names, but also "?????" and mounted as root
<vros___> it is  for all usb's
<vros___> hm))) it mount as on Server
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> kavaco: Good to hear you fixed your issue.
<znc-> hmm dont got the folder /usr/include/linux headers are installed
<znc-> any ideas
<keyonce04> hi
<lordievader> o/
<keyonce04> good morning
<lordievader> Good afternoon ;)
<keyonce04> what?
<lordievader> keyonce04: i18n ;)
<keyonce04> what does that mean
<lordievader> keyonce04: Google it ;)
<keyonce04> ok
<keyonce04> i will be back
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<diego__> Greetings, I am looking for help to turn off my computer.
<diego__> After installing KDM, none of the Leave buttons work, these are: Log Out, Restart, ShutDown
<diego__> and Sleep
<diego__> Would anyone know how to fix this_
<diego__> ?
<BluesKaj> diego__, try sudo reboot to reboot or sudo halt to power down
<BluesKaj> update and upgrade first tho
<diego__> BluesKaj:  Thank you.
<diego__> BluesKaj: Your suggestion did do the trick.  After that, Restarting goes as expected.  Something got fixed in the middle.  Cheers.
<BluesKaj> diego__, good to hear :)
<toothe> what's a good GUI text editor with formatting?
<hateball> toothe: Kate?
<soee> Kate, SublimeText
<oquidave> why am i having this "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:25            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1484/master " when i dont' have any service(am assuming mail server which is actually on another box) running on port 25
<lordievader> oquidave: What does 'ps -p 1484' return?
<oquidave> lordievader: seen it, it is postfix!!
<hateball> perhaps you installed something recently that had postfix as a dependency
<hateball> and just pressed Y
<hateball> checking the dpkg/apt log should reveal the truth
<oquidave> hateball thanks
<rberg_> 'aptitude why' can be helpful when trying to figure out why something got installed
<hyper_ch> hi there, on my notebook I usually have two external monitors. One is vga and other is hdmi. Now, if I accidentally disconnect the hdmi one and reconnect it, all is fine. However if I accidentally disconnect the vga one and reconnect it, KDE doesn't recognize it anymore. Also it won't show up in the systemsettings -> Monitor configuration tool
<znc-> hey, using 11.10 and would like to install 2.x kernel
<znc-> can someone help
<znc-> tried to build but it fails
<lordievader> znc-: You do know 11.10 has been EOL for ages? But what do you run into?
<znc-> yes
<znc-> what you mean by run itno hmm
<lordievader> znc-: You say it fails, on what does it fail?
<znc-> oki
<znc-> http://pastebin.com/EP6EHXKm
<lordievader> znc-: Make that command "sudo make menuconfig" ;)
<znc-> oki
<lordievader> znc-: Reading the error usually tells you what to do.
<denysonique> lordievader: sounds like Gentoo
<znc-> http://pastebin.com/XSVDiiKp
<lordievader> denysonique: Compiling kernels? Can be done anywhere ;)
<lordievader> znc-: Do you have ncurses-dev installed?
<znc-> dont know
<znc-> should I try to install it
<lordievader> znc-: Also, could you provide the full output of the last make command?
<znc-> what make exactlz
<znc-> this was sudo make menuconfig
<lordievader> Was it all?
<znc-> yes
<lordievader> Hmm...
<lordievader> I suppose you can use the 'oldconfig' if it still doesn't work after installing the ncurses headers.
<znc-> oki first I will try to install ncurses-dev and repeat this right
<znc-> ncurses-dev installed
<znc-> outptut changed http://pastebin.com/Msssa5Ps but still fails
<znc-> hmm
<znc-> sudo make oldconfig also failing
<lordievader> Where did you get the kernel from?
<znc-> kernel.org
<znc-> https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/
<znc-> here
<znc-> hmm
<lordievader> znc-: Your folder says 2.6.5... kernel.org has 2.6.32...
<znc-> youre right I see its rather old
<znc-> 2004 whops
<znc-> I will try with a newer 2.6.32 yeah
<hyper_ch> hi there, on my notebook I usually have two external monitors. One is vga and other is hdmi. Now, if I accidentally disconnect the hdmi one and reconnect it, all is fine. However if I accidentally disconnect the vga one and reconnect it, KDE doesn't recognize it anymore. Also it won't show up in the systemsettings -> Monitor configuration tool
<toothe> does anyone recommend a text-editor that can do format highlighting?
<lordievader> toothe: Vim :D
<toothe> vim is for command-line
<lordievader> That's right ;)
<kavaco_> lordievader: hi
<lordievader> o/
<kavaco_> lordievader: see my feedback yesterday?
<lordievader> Jup, replied to it too ;)
<kavaco_> Jup?
<archetech2> J pronounced ya
<kavaco_> i dont undertand, but, its ok :D
<lordievader> kavaco_: It is probably very dutch, means something along the lines of yes/yeah ;)
<archetech2> similar to redneck amaerican's  yep
<lordievader> Jup :P
<kavaco_> ah, understand now!
<kavaco_> similar to brazilian's "blz"
<kavaco_> ok
<kavaco_> the kubuntu 14.04 dont work with amd catalyst from repo, but work with a amd catalyst form amd site.
<kavaco_> its perfect!
<kavaco_> lordievader: but the execution is not this happening normally. necessary to install some packages before running the script.
<lordievader> kavaco_: What are you talking about?
<kavaco_> amd catalyst driver
<kavaco_> from amd site
<kavaco_> remeber? the restart, shutdown and logout buttons dont working yesterday...
<kavaco_> and same menus in a windows...
<lordievader> kavaco_: Yes, but running what isn't happening like normal? And what was necessary to install?
<kavaco_> i installed the amd catalyst from site
<kavaco_> sudo apt-get install gcc dh-modaliases execstack dpkg-dev debhelper dkms lib32gcc1
<kavaco_> this
<lordievader> That makes sense.
<kavaco_> lordievader: the script is not shown erros, but it was possible to see the log.
<lordievader> In other words you installed dkms + build-essential ;)
<kavaco_> :D
<kavaco_> i ran the steam games now
<kavaco_> how to install the lamp-server on kubuntu?
<lordievader> kavaco_: apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 ?
<kavaco_> and common plugins PHP and Apache
<kavaco_> on Mageia, i can install lamp package
<kavaco_> but, its ok
<lordievader> kavaco_: Here probably too, I just like doing things by hand ;)
<kavaco_> kubuntu/ubuntu dont have a lamp package, i think
<kavaco_> Muon dont shown
<lordievader> znc-: Did you succeed with the kernel from kernel.org?
<znc-> lordievader on the run got into menuconfig and now running sudo mae
<znc-> make
<ikonia> znc-: why are you doing this
<znc-> I read about to use an older kernel to compile something else
<znc-> wanted try that
<ikonia> the kernel you are running shouldn't have any impact on compiling anything
<znc-> ikonia maybe it will not help but lets see
<znc-> dont know
<ikonia> you're basically out of luck in this channel as 1.) 11.10 is out of support/dead 2.) this channel isn't here to take it further out of support
<ikonia> znc-: you should know before you try
<ikonia> as you will cause problems on your already unsupported system
<BluesKaj_> usually sudo isn't needed for thew make command , only for make install
<ikonia> sudo for make is actually a security risk
<znc-> yes doint it by tutorial where its so described
<znc-> http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-compile-and-install-linux-kernel-3-0-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/
<ikonia> znc-: seems to me like a.) a terrible guide b.) a terrible idea
<metallic> lol
<znc-> hmm yes maybe its really not the best ideo sudoing the make
<znc-> sudo make install should be fine
<znc-> btw it failed
<ikonia> znc-: this is not a good move
<ikonia> znc-: and outside the scope of this channel
<znc-> what exactly
<znc-> compiling a kernel
<ikonia> znc-: a.) 11.10 - unsupported b.) custom kernels
<znc-> so I dont may ask for here otherwise banned or so
<znc-> hmm
<ikonia> lets not get dramatic
<ikonia> there is no need to ban you
<znc-> so its ok but you dont like that
<ikonia> it's not ok
<ikonia> it's basically outside the scope of this channel (I strongly advise you not to do it - it's a very bad idea)
<znc-> understand you but where should i ask instead
<lordievader> znc-: Why was it again that you needed 11.10?
<znc-> because I wanted to build something old and wanted to simulate the circumstances from the old
<keithzg> znc-: why do you need a newer kernel then, though?
<znc-> keithzg hmm
<znc-> its an older
<znc-> better say got a 3.x and want to get a 2.x one that way dont know the release dates maybe theyre crossed
<Guest35833> hi - the plasma5 tech demo disk - does that upgrade to latest plasma 5 or is the version static ? (i.e not upgradable?)
<Guest35833> i.e - if I install the plasma5 iso then apt-get upgrade it will it have plasma 5.1.1 ? https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.1.1.php
<Guest35833> i.e the plasma 5 .iso is it just a snapshot of where plasma5 was in Oct 2014 or is it current ?
<lordievader> Guest35833: The iso is a snapshot yes.
<lordievader> The ppa it uses is another thing though.
<Guest35833> lordievader: so if I install normal 14.10 - then add ppa that is current
<Guest35833> this one - ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next ?
<lordievader> Guest35833: Err, I'm not entirely sure. But I think that is the one.
<lordievader> Should end up with the same.
<Guest35833> lordievader: thanks - been meaning to try plasma5 for a while...
<Guest35833> (may ever find a bug or 2 to report..)
<Guest35833> *even*
<lordievader> Guest35833: \o/
<geek83> Hello All :)
<geek83> kubuntu 14.04.1 running awesome, new install here.
<Guest35833> geek83: good to hear !
<geek83> yes ty tried a lot ubuntu distro's, kubuntu best so far
<geek83> gnome-ubuntu as well
<alket> any good alternative to Gwenview
<soee> alket: why is it bad ?
<soee> i think gwenview rox
<alket> actually its nice but I have some problem which bothers me
<alket> its that I have to do CTRL + Scroll to zoom
<alket> I need just to mouse scroll to zoom :)
<soee> change shortcuts ? :)
<alket> stupid me
<alket> thanks soee
<MobileRoey> hi
<soee> hey MobileRoey
<MobileRoey> I can't seem to get acceleration working with the proprietary NVidia drivers.  Can anyone help?  NOT #nvidia btw I asked there already.  Thanks!
<MobileRoey> oh hey soee
<soee> do you have one card or 2 ?
<MobileRoey> one
<soee> and why do you think you cant make it work ?
<MobileRoey> 1) slow in drawing
<MobileRoey> 2) no desktop effects
<MobileRoey> though... glxinfo | grep irect says 'yes'
<MobileRoey> oh, and glxgears only gives me ~50 FPS
<MobileRoey> this is a Geforce 750Ti card on a Q6600 system
<MobileRoey> so it's not exactly slow.
<keithzg> MobileRoey: How have you installed the drivers?
<MobileRoey> yes I did.
<MobileRoey> oh
<MobileRoey> /how/
<keithzg> heh
<MobileRoey> I used the proprietary instlaler
<MobileRoey> sudo sh NVI*.bin
 * keithzg sighs
<keithzg> please don't :P
<MobileRoey> fuck nvidia btw.  Linus was right.
<MobileRoey> nothing
<MobileRoey> gives me as much hassle as NVidia drivers.
<keithzg> Yeahhh. I've been there.
<MobileRoey> keithzg:  heh
<MobileRoey> keithzg:  are there NVidia debs?
<MobileRoey> that arenot old?
<keithzg> Yeah it's all in the repo.
<MobileRoey> ah ok.
<MobileRoey> what is it called?
<MobileRoey> (and not nouveau!)
<keithzg> nvidia-current
<MobileRoey> ok
<soee> what kbuntu version are you running ?
<keithzg> Or nvidia-current-updates for the newer ones, depending.
<MobileRoey> soee:  14.10
<keithzg> You can also try just using the Driver Manager (should be found quickly by searching the launcher or krunner).
<soee> MobileRoey: go to System Settings -> Drivers
<soee> and pick recommended, it will instal for you
<MobileRoey> apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-current-updates
<MobileRoey> ya?
<MobileRoey> k
<keithzg> Naw I'd second what soee says.
<MobileRoey> I would but the graphics are too slow to redraw
<MobileRoey> oh,
<MobileRoey> also,
<MobileRoey> the console is set to this really squished font
<MobileRoey> and the redraw is SSSSLLLLLLLOOOOOWWWW
<MobileRoey> omg.
<keithzg> It'll install from the repos, as if you had done so manually, but I think it also then it does the post-config which it might not otherwise.
<keithzg> What's your X.org conf like?
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> I let nvidia write me one
<keithzg> Could you throw it into a paste? Although it's honestly worth just uninstalling the drivers first and then re-installing using System Settings -> Drivers as soee mentions.
<keithzg> That's the way that *should* work.
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> also, mujst I get out of X when installing these, as I must with the proprietary installer?
<keithzg> Naw
<MobileRoey> ooh ok.
<keithzg> One of the advantages the Kubuntu way has over the NVIDIA way :P
<MobileRoey> -updates is more current than nvidia-current, right?
<MobileRoey> :) yeah, I appreciate it.
<keithzg> Package management FTW.
 * MobileRoey fondles his package manager fondly.
<MobileRoey> <-- long time fan of apt
<keithzg> Yeah that's the only thing I don't like about the idea of switching away from my trusty old Nokia N9.
<MobileRoey> WARNING:  Failed to restore some backed up files/symlinks, and/or their attributes.  See /var/log//nvidia-installer for details
<keithzg> Well, there are other things, but mostly SailfishOS takes care of them.
<MobileRoey> ah
<MobileRoey> jolla phone?
<keithzg> ja, although I can't use one in my country (Canada; my carrier is only 3G over AWS, which the Jolla doesn't support), but I also have it installed and working fine on my Nexus 4.
<MobileRoey> also I see this periodically:
<MobileRoey> CPU0: Cor temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 9976872)
<keithzg> Hmm, well, worth checking what /var/log/nvidia-installer says but at this point you're probably not to worried about losing config files since they're clearly not working.
<MobileRoey> on the console
<MobileRoey> ah
<MobileRoey> i figured
<keithzg> Sounds like your case needs more fans ;)
<MobileRoey> also it's install nvidia-304-updates
<MobileRoey> 304
<MobileRoey> my 750ti needs 334 or higher
<keithzg> Hrmm.
<MobileRoey> that's why I started installing the proprietary crap.
<MobileRoey> (answer: because  I can't wait for the Ubuntusphere to take its sweet time)
<keithzg> Well, to be clear these packages are still proprietary crap, just packaged in reasonable ways ;)
<MobileRoey> heh so I hear :)
<keithzg> Hrmm. You might be kindof out of luck then, if it's *that* bleeding-edge. Perhaps it's literally just NVIDIA bugs in the drivers themselves that you're running into.
<MobileRoey> praps
<MobileRoey> *perhaps
<keithzg> There's nvidia-331 packages in vivid
<keithzg> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=vivid&searchon=names&keywords=nvidia
<MobileRoey> 331 is not new enough doesn't support 750ti
<MobileRoey> in other words, x won't boot.
<MobileRoey> I ask Vivid and he says...install proprietary drivers.
<keithzg> Ouch.
<MobileRoey> well
<keithzg> Well no offense, but I think you might just be screwed for now :(
<MobileRoey> that was yesterday in #nvidia.
<MobileRoey> yeay
<MobileRoey> fuck my l
<MobileRoey> ya know what
<MobileRoey> it's only a computer.
<keithzg> ja
<MobileRoey> (it doesn't make a satisfying noise until it crunches on the ground 16 floors below)
<MobileRoey> god
<MobileRoey> DAMN
<MobileRoey> how effing long does it take to apt-get install this.
<MobileRoey> EVERYTHING gets slow because of bad graphics card support, it seems.
<keithzg> If it's failing at using GPU rendering and offloading a ton to CPU, yeah, that sadly makes sense.
<MobileRoey> it;s still unpacking.  I got out of X and it's still slow.
<MobileRoey> btw I was on a TTY console
<keithzg> Well, X is still chugging along in the background probably.
<MobileRoey> I killed it.
<keithzg> Fair enough, it's all boundless speculation on my part
<MobileRoey> it's been at "unpacking nvidia-..." for the past five minutes.
<keithzg> top is your friend!
<MobileRoey> aye understood
<MobileRoey> I know
<soee> MobileRoey: this is not recommended, but
<MobileRoey> dpkg is taking 100% cpu time.
<MobileRoey> what, strace -p the process?
<MobileRoey> maybe see if it's waiting on something?
<soee> on 14.10 and now on 15.04-dev i am using the latest beta drivers from xorg-edgers ppa and its a HUGE performance jump compared to previous versions
<MobileRoey> ok
<MobileRoey> what's the deb line for it?
<MobileRoey> for the edgers ppa
<soee> huh ?
<MobileRoey> I was asking for the source for the PPA
<MobileRoey> maybe as a command
<MobileRoey> add the edgers ppa deb source line
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<MobileRoey> ah thanks!!
<soee> but it is not recommended as i said :)
<MobileRoey> ok
<soee> but firs remove current drivers
<MobileRoey> deb https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<soee> than install nvidia-346
<MobileRoey> ok.
<MobileRoey> thank yo uso much
<soee> MobileRoey: type in koncole: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<MobileRoey> aha, that's exactly what I was looking for, thanks!
<keithzg> soee: tiny correction, add-apt-repository, no?
<keithzg> Oh, wait, both work
<soee> yup :)
 * keithzg just learned something, heh
<MobileRoey> heh
<soee> i prefere apt-* because all othger commands starts like this and new apt update or apt full-upgrade
<keithzg> Love that command, that's one of those simple-but-powerful things that makes Linux great.
<MobileRoey> btw
<MobileRoey> I appreciae your alls' fantastic English grammar.
<MobileRoey> I enjoy reading good grammar when I see it.
<keithzg> heh
<valorie> !language | MobileRoey
<ubottu> MobileRoey: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MobileRoey> and the way you hyphenated that simple-but-powerful is what signaled that to me
<MobileRoey> oh
<MobileRoey> Valorie!!
<valorie> this is a family-friendly chan, my friend
<MobileRoey> yes ma'am :) :)
<valorie> would hate to have to quiet ya
<keithzg> I always used "add-" because to me, conceptually, it was a specific *buntu thing rather than a facet of apt, but yeah, apt-* is the classic format so that makes sense.
 * MobileRoey makes pouty face and such.
<MobileRoey> keithzg:  wouldn't one try to cleave as close to Debian as they can though?
<MobileRoey> the Debian style I mean.
<MobileRoey> considering how Ubuntu bases itself off of Debian.
<valorie> oooo, both add-apt- and apt-add work?
<valorie> apt is magick
<keithzg> Oh, sure, but the PPAs are specifically an *buntu thing and as such, add-apt-repository/apt-add-repository are things created and distributed by *buntu seperate from apt itself per se.
<valorie> sure
<keithzg> Hence, it's "software-properties-common" that provides the command(s)
<keithzg> Just saying that's why I conceptually latched on to the add-apt variant, but it's definitely a good idea that both work!
<MobileRoey> guys
<MobileRoey> it -just now- finished installing that paciage.
<MobileRoey> alrihgt, rebooting it now.
<MobileRoey> I expect it not to work because it's 304 and not >= 334
<MobileRoey> also because God loves to see my plans foiled.
<valorie> I dunno, my son is using kubuntu on his ultra-new gamer laptop because it is literally the only thing that will boot up
<valorie> besides the windows it came with, natch
 * MobileRoey grumbles
<valorie> he likes distro-hopping, and knows his stuff
<MobileRoey> it takes like 10 seconds to get to the GRUB menu for some reason,
<MobileRoey> and the rendering is so  slow.
<valorie> not a good sign
<MobileRoey> console rendering
<MobileRoey> ah, it put it into 80x25 now and it's fast.
<MobileRoey> and.......
<MobileRoey> ok now i see a huge mouse cursor
<MobileRoey> and it does not extend to the 2nd or 3rd montior.  It just stays confined to the first one.
<MobileRoey> keithzg: ^
<valorie> do you have kscreen?
<MobileRoey> kscreen what'st hat?
<valorie> !info kscreen
<ubottu> kscreen (source: kscreen): KDE monitor hotplug and screen handling. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.2.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 126 kB, installed size 846 kB
<MobileRoey> it is installed, yes valorie
<valorie> you should be able to access it in systemsettings
<valorie> `apt-cache policy kscreen`
<valorie> will tell ya
 * keithzg has to run off, good to hear that things are coming along though MobileRoey, best of luck
<MobileRoey> valorie:  well I checked with dpkg -l kscreen and it showed it installed; is there anything else that apt-cache policy shows?
<MobileRoey> keithzg:  thanks!
<MobileRoey> thanks so much btw
 * keithzg remembers having to use the nvidia-settings application to configure TwinView back in the day to get NVIDIA cards to extend to other monitors, but things should be better nowadays
<MobileRoey> aye
<MobileRoey> well normaloy it works fine
<MobileRoey> no magic needed
<keithzg> MobileRoey: No problem, in fairness soee was the one who chimed in with the helpful solution here it seems ;) but it's always fun to help! Later.
<MobileRoey> soee:  and you too Soee, thak you very much for your help and emotional support
<valorie> apt-cache policy shows the version you have compared with the latest available
<MobileRoey> ah
<MobileRoey> well ok
<MobileRoey> I just did an upgrade from 14.04 -> 14.10, btw.
<valorie> did you stick with lightdm or go with SDDM?
<MobileRoey> I didn't know we had the vhoice
<MobileRoey> soee:  after adding that Edgers repo, I see that there is no nvidia-346..
<soee> yuo wont see it in Drivers Manager
<soee> you have to install it manually
<MobileRoey> yeah but from the command line
<MobileRoey> I do sudo apt-get install nivdia-346
<MobileRoey> and it says it cannot find this package.
<MobileRoey> soee:  ^
<soee> MobileRoey: not nividia
<soee> nvidia-346
<MobileRoey> oh?
<MobileRoey> right.
<MobileRoey> nvidia-346 I meant, sorry
<MobileRoey> I tabbed after nvidia- and the highest patch level I saw listed is 331.
<valorie> !info nvidia-346
<ubottu> Package nvidia-346 does not exist in utopic
<MobileRoey> oh
<soee> yuo should see it, did you run: sudo apt udpate ?
<MobileRoey> no on the update
<MobileRoey> which is what I just thought of
<MobileRoey> aha :)
#kubuntu 2014-11-21
<MobileRoey> soee:  hey again, I apt-get updated and now I am installing 346.
<MobileRoey> Your_Dog:  yo wassup dog??
<MobileRoey> sorry, had to say it.
<znc-> hat jemand von euch ne logilizenz die er nicht braucht
<znc-> oh wrong chan
<diego_> Greetings.  I am looking for help on configurating my network.
<diego_> Basically, I have a checkbox that says connect automatically checked but it doesn't connect automatically.
<diego_> Does anyone know how to fix this? Thanks in advance.
<Excite> i need help
<uwe> guten Morgen alle lieben Leute, lol.
<uwe> hi
<valorie> can we help you, uwe?
<uwe> Liste der Irc Bezehle
<uwe> i dont inglish
<valorie> !de | uwe
<ubottu> uwe: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<uwe> hi
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Odur> Something strange after upgrading from 14.04 that I didn't notice before. Now I have to restart cups after boot to get printing working.
<Odur> I'm investigating the issue, but I'm clueless right now. On boot it says cups i started, but I have to "sudo service cups restart" for it to work
<Odur> Nothing in the var/log/cups logs either
<lordievader> Odur: On boot is the cups daemon running?
<Odur> lordievader: only cups-browsed according to ps -A, but if I try to start cups it says "already running"
<Odur> restart does the trick
<Odur> lordievader: I think the problem is this.
<Odur> [   21.315094] init: cups main process (1146) killed by HUP signal
<Odur> [   21.315101] init: cups main process ended, respawning
<lordievader> Hmm, on a debian machine only cupsd is running and that works fine.
<lordievader> That may very well be the cause.
<Odur> After a restart of cups service both cups-browsed and cupsd is running
<Odur> But why does cups get a HUP on boot? Doesn't make sense to me
<lordievader> Hmm, no that does not make sense.
<lordievader> Perhaps the interface ain't up yet?
<Odur> could be.. I'll take a look
<Hawkmebbs> is anyone else having issues with 10.4 where Youtube in Chromium is causing the video screen going completely black while playing a video and not being able to recover from it?
<Hawkmebbs> just started happening since last update
<Odur> lordievader: Should networking have default runlevel of "S"?
<lordievader> Odur: Err, I'm not sure what you are checking. What is the starton clause of cups?
<Odur> Scratch my former question. It was correct
<Odur> # Required-Start:    $syslog $remote_fs
<Odur> # Required-Stop:     $syslog $remote_fs
<Odur> # Should-Start:      $network avahi-daemon slapd nslcd
<Odur> # Should-Stop:       $network
<lordievader> Odur: Hmm, you'd think that would work...
<Odur> mmm
<lordievader> I know a dirty workaround, but it is dirty... :(
<Odur> lordievader: I think I know what you thinking :)
<lordievader> Adding "service cups restart" to /etc/rc.local, yes...
<Odur> Exactly. Well.. I continue to poke around, and if I don't find anything I'll do a clean install
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Odur:
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Might I be able to assist
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> I am not fully up to speed with your problem,
<lordievader> Hey Sick_Rimmit_Test
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> But I have had issues with CUps and who is a member of the LPAdmin group in the past
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Hi lordievader
<lordievader> How are you doing Sick_Rimmit_Test?
<Hawkmebbs> is anyone else having issues with 10.4 where Youtube in Chromium is causing the video screen to go completely black while playing a video and not being able to recover from it?
<Hawkmebbs> just started happening since last update of 10.4 and there is no issue with youtube and Firefox
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> lordievader: Ah busy busy, as always you know
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: You have all info above
<lordievader> ;)
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Ah it seems I was jumping between 14.10 Plasma 4, and this Plasma 5 test machine, I didn't have the channel active on the other machine
<lordievader> Odur: He just joined, doesn't have the full backlog.
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: On boot, cupsd gets killed by HUP-signal, and doesn't respawning. restart of cupsd after boot solves it
<Odur> Can't find out why though
<Odur> [   20.901261] audit: type=1400 audit(1416564851.479:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=1158 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Odur> [   20.901266] audit: type=1400 audit(1416564851.479:9): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=1158 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Odur> [   20.901268] audit: type=1400 audit(1416564851.479:10): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" profile="unconfined" name="third_party" pid=1158 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Odur> [   21.001792] init: cups main process (1159) killed by HUP signal
<Odur> [   21.001798] init: cups main process ended, respawning
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Ah right, so on Nix systems logs are your fiend
<Odur> then only cups-browsed is running.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> s/fiend/friend/ :-
<Odur> nothing in /var/log/cups
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Hmmm, ok hang on a minute I'll look up some stuff
<Odur> I've removed and reinstalld cups. Didn't help
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Can you have a look at this..
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> see if it bears any fruit
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/253316
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Jump to the bottom, don't worry too much about the dmesg output bumpf
<Odur> yes... 51.104612] audit_printk_skb: 33 callbacks suppressed
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Ah ha, so this is the probable route of the problem
<Odur> this didn't happen on 14.04 though, I'm on 14.10 now
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Can you do the same for me ?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Reboot then copy the output from dmesg and pastebin it ?
<Odur> yes, no problem.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> BRB, meeting
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: http://pastebin.com/WuKfUJdZ
<Odur> What, Wait?! Now cupsd is running at boot. WTF?
<lordievader_> hehe, what did you change?
<Odur> I didn't do anything
<Odur> Only edited rc.local at one boot, but removed it this reboot
<Odur> I hate intermittent errors....
<Odur> intermittently, or what it's called in english :P
 * Sick_Rimmit_Test returns
<Odur> I'll do another reboot and check. This is strange
<Odur> I don't get it. It's now working.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Just looking through dmesg output now
<Odur> The only thing I've done is adding "service cups restart" to rc.local, but that line was removed before the reboot that generated that dmesg. And I didn't add it back.
<nagerst> Is there a way to make quassel connect automatically to all the servers in my server list?
<Odur> nagerst: Should be. But I'm using konversation, so I'm not sure how.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Clutching at straws
<lordievader> Odur: Heh, strange. But good that it works :)
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Do you have Samba configured to share your printers
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: Don't think so... But I'll check.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Looks like there might be a Socket conflict with CIFS, these errors appear in the Dmesg output.
<Odur> The CIFS errrors have been there since several releases
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Then init kills cupsd, and it just made me think that maybe there is something in that.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> I will continue to look at log for a moment
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: Yes, samba shares printers.
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: But that's the same config file as used in 14.04
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Look at your paste bin, entries from line 1266 until 1303
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> It looks like these things are fighting for connecting sockets, and failing
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> This might also be why it works sometimes and not others, as its dependent on socket initialisation timings
<Odur> From 1248
<Odur> Hmm. yes
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Of course I could be completely off piste, with this
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> May be with using testparm to check your Samba config..
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> OK, I'll stop looking at this point an allow you to invetigate
<lordievader_> You could make it depend on samba.
<Odur> testparm checks out OK:
<Odur> Now for some lunch. I'll be back :)
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: New dmesg: http://pastebin.com/dkAJwTU5
<Odur> I've eliminated the CIFS-errors, which was from loading of samba-shares in my fstab. cupsd didn't start this time
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Odur:
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Hmm...
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Interesting...
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> OK maybe we can go back to first principles, can you boot again and pastebin the new dmesg
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> So I'm intermittent, in meetings today
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> :-)
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: Do you mean that I should enable the lines in fstab again?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Odur
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> No..
<Odur> Ok
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Do you have a booting system, which Cups fails to start, and Samba is now configured ?
<lordievader> Odur: How are your network interfaces configured?
<Odur> lordievader: just fine, thank you :)
<Odur> Exactly what do you mean?
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: http://pastebin.com/0DZn2ZQd
<Odur> cupsd not running this time either
<lordievader> Odur: What are you using and do you use the network manger to configure them, etc?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> a few minutes, I will look
<Odur> lordievader:  wired network, built in. Static IP. google DNS. network manager used
<lordievader> Odur: Could you try setting the static ip in /etc/network/interfaces. I'm wondering if that will fix the issue.
<Odur> lordievader: Do you really think that is the problem? Network are configured exactly the same as in 14.04
 * Sick_Rimmit_Test begins looking through dmesg
<lordievader> Odur: If I understand a hup correctly, it might be.
<Odur> So. What's changed between 14.04 and 14.10
<lordievader> Probably lots, hard to say, I usually run the development versions. So it changes rather gradually for me.
<Odur> I think I'll soon do a clean install instead, as I usually do.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Sorry got interrupted
<luc__> ciao
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Odur
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: No problem.
<Odur> I'm running a backup just now
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> How about trying this
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> https://help.ezeep.com/hc/en-us/articles/201025046-How-to-enable-debug-logging-in-CUPS-
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> So we'd set Cups to Debug Log level, then reboot and look at waht Cups logs tells us ?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Whadda Ya Fink ?
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: Ok. when the backup is finished
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Odur: OK Cool, nudge me when your done
<lordievader> Odur: Still, I'd say it is worth a shot, especially if you are going to reinstall anyways ;)
<luc__> italian
<lordievader> !it | luc__
<ubottu> luc__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Odur> lordievader: Yes, I'll try that too
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<shaun__> hi guys how do you run wine applications over hdmi?
<BluesKaj_> shaun__, there's no special methos , if the video works over hdmi in regular linux apps then it should do so in wine as well
<BluesKaj_> method
<BluesKaj_> video and audio should work over hdmi shaun__,
<lifernux> hola
<lordievader> o/
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: Latest cups error.log http://pastebin.com/veZeD5u0
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Ah grand I'll take a look
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: But the latest timestamp is before the shutdown-message in syslog
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Hmmm
<Odur> almost a minute
 * Sick_Rimmit_Test looking
<Odur> ov 21 14:56:02 yggdrasil kernel: [   22.092268] audit: type=1400 audit(1416578162.668:25): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf" pid=1120 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Odur> Nov 21 14:56:02 yggdrasil kernel: [   22.092273] audit: type=1400 audit(1416578162.668:26): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/sbin/cupsd" pid=1120 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Odur> Nov 21 14:56:02 yggdrasil kernel: [   22.167580] init: cups main process (1121) killed by HUP signal
<Odur> Nov 21 14:56:02 yggdrasil kernel: [   22.167586] init: cups main process ended, respawning
<Odur> Nov 21 14:56:04 yggdrasil kernel: [   23.740829] audit: type=1400 audit(1416578164.320:28): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/sbin/cups-browsed" pid=1406 comm="apparmor_parser"
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Hmmm.. I'm smelling a red herrng here
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Can you do a pstree, and see if cupsd is running
<Odur> it's not
<Odur> only cups-browsed
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> hmm, well the dmesg ouput on both my 14.04, and 14.10 show init killing cups and it respawning at boot time
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> However cupsd is running on both machines
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Your dmesg output show cups also being respawned
<Odur> but it's not
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Yes, so we're looking for it dying somewhere else post boot
<Odur> Agreed
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> What I mean is that init may well have killed it, but it got restarted. Perhaps it then died after that
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Interesting that it never gives any log output
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> cups logs I mean
<Odur> Yes, it seems like it dies unexpectedly
 * Sick_Rimmit_Test scratches head
 * Odur also
<Odur> Well, I will reinstall soon anyway
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Are you able to start cups manually, and does it start or error, perhaps it will show something in cupslog as it starts up /
<Odur> I just put "service cups restart" in /etc/rc.local for the moment
<Odur> Yes I can. But not start, I have to restart.
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Is that working round working successfulyy ?
<Odur> start: Job is already running: cups
<Odur> Yes
<Odur> sudo service cups restart
<Odur> cups stop/waiting
<Odur> cups start/running, process 4206
<Odur> ps -A | grep cups
<Odur>  1407 ?        00:00:00 cups-browsed
<Odur>  4206 ?        00:00:00 cupsd
<Odur> before only cups-browsed was running
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> OK So adding thie "service cups restart" could be a temporary bug fix for others with this problem, do you think ?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> s/thie/this/ ^
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: Yes, I think so. I'll do a couple of restarts to see if it's persistant
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Odur: Excellent, I think that whilst this doesn't correctly solve the problem, it does offer a resolution, and I can add this advice to the Bug report
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Odur: Nice work ;-)
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: You too :)
<Odur> lordievader: And you too ;)
<lordievader> :)
 * Odur going on a reboot-tour.
<lordievader> Still a dirty workaround, but it works oh so effectively.
<lordievader> I use it for my nfs mount problem too.
<Odur> agree!
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> I've updated that post on Ubuntu Answers, and I believe there is a Bug open for this issue too. :-) Happy Days!
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: Workaround seems working every reboot
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: What's the URL for that Answer?
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Odur: Brilliant, that's do
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> 2 secs
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/253316
<lordievader> Odur: This does tell you it is a timing issue ;), did you try my suggestion?
<Riddell> ook
<Odur> lordievader: Nope, not yet :P
<Odur> Now I'm going to jump to youtube for a while. I have to clear my brain with som metal!
<Odur> Sick_Rimmit_Test: I'm not sure it's the same issue. The supress message is still present at my dmesg
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Odur: Doh!! Yes your right, it's not the same is it..
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Whoops,
<BluesKaj_> whops is for celebrations ..oops is for a mistake
<BluesKaj_> whoops rather :)
<yossarianuk> hi - trying to install 'kde-workspace-dev' - getting 'The following packages have unmet dependencies.kde-workspace-dev : Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.11) but it is not going to be installed'
<yossarianuk> any ideas
 * Sick_Rimmit_Test nods at BluesKaj_
<yossarianuk> I am on 14.10
<yossarianuk> (upgraded from 14.04)
<BluesKaj_> you europeans always use whoops, never understood why :)
<BluesKaj_> 14.10 is nice and stable now..working well here, yossarianuk
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj_: yes - the desktop is fine.
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj_: trying to install the kde dev packages
<yossarianuk> but missing dep issues/
<lordievader> yossarianuk: What ppa's do you have?
<BluesKaj_> yossarianuk, ok ,and what do you plan on developing?
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj_: no - I want to install 'KOceanSaver'
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/whoops
<yossarianuk> I have ppa: google-chrome, sysdig
<yossarianuk> on 14.04 I had the kubuntu ppa
<BluesKaj_> yossarianuk, did yoiu upgrade and dist-upgrade after installing 14.10?
<yossarianuk> that is disabled now.
<yossarianuk> yes
<yossarianuk> i.e - I had kubuntu-ppa-backportss enabled in 14.04
<yossarianuk> I upgraded  -> 14.10 - that ppa is now disabled.
<yossarianuk> if I do 'sudo apt-get install kdelibs5-dev' - i get -> 'kdelibs5-dev : Depends: kdelibs-bin (= 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1) but 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1 is to be installed'
<yossarianuk> (there is about 40 lines of dep errors_
<BluesKaj_> backports should affect it, still enabled here, no dependency probs
<BluesKaj_> should not rather
<lordievader> yossarianuk: What is the output of 'apt-cache policy kdelib-bin'?
<yossarianuk> lordievader: http://pastebin.com/qrSPQJ8A
<yossarianuk> it is because the 14.04+ppa has a higher version than 14.10 (and no ppa) ?
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Hihi, that one came from the Trusty backports ppa. And was never upgraded as 14.10 didn't provide a newer version. However the package you want to install expects the version from the archive.
<yossarianuk> i.e - if I do a 'dpkg -l |grep kdelib-bin' I get
<yossarianuk> ii  kdelibs-bin                                 4:4.14.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa1
<yossarianuk> (sorry ignore me..)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Is the backports available for Utopic?
<yossarianuk> ill see...
<yossarianuk> yes - sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa -> sorted it
<lordievader> Figured it would ;)
<yossarianuk> hold on  - that is kde 4.x - not 5.x ?
<yossarianuk> (dont want to break work desktop.)
<lordievader> Yes?
<yossarianuk> cool
<lordievader> Or at least I think so.
<yossarianuk> I have installed plasma 5 @ home (not actually loaded it after installing yet though..)
<BluesKaj_> it's plasma 4, I have the backports enabled in 14.10
<yossarianuk> cheers - yeah checked some of the package versions and saw it was 4.x
<yossarianuk> I assume the bug with wobbly windows + window snapping (i.e random graphical glishes) will never be fixed for v 4.x ?
<yossarianuk> (it effects Nvidia and Intel GPU's on various machines  - and various distros)
<Odur> I have one question about wobbly windows: Why?!
<lordievader> Because Compiz, that's why... :(
<Odur> oh
<yossarianuk> wobbly windows was ported -> kwin
<yossarianuk> to be honest no desktop has impressed me as much as the original release of compiz
<yossarianuk> it was ahead of anything at the time - the fact you could control 'friction' on your desktop was pretty cool.
<BluesKaj_> compiz was ok, but kwin is sufficient for most effects that I use and an easier load
<yossarianuk> well when it cam out it was far more impressive than any other OS's desktop... - I was really hopping it was the start of a 3d desktop revolution
<yossarianuk> it wasn't.
<yossarianuk> the Jazz of desktops...
<_shaun_> Hi Blueskaj, my application runs on my laptop terminal i'd like to run it on my tv thru hdmi
<_shaun_> with wine
<_shaun_> how do i go about that
<_shaun_> thanks
<kavaco> hi
<kavaco> what's the brazillian channel?
<kavaco> #kubuntu-br?
<lordievader> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<kavaco> thanks
<phoenixz> So I just upgraded to 14.10 iwth my laptop, most thigns seem to work alright, but for some reason, the screen brightness keys are not responding. I can change the screen brightness from the battery indicator (click, a menu shows, there I can change it) but obviously it would be nice if those keys would work.. Any idea how I can fix this?
<soee> phoenixz: how do you try to change brighness with keys ?
<soee> what keys do you press ?
<donniezazen_> Am I going to see any difference in things like power management between Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<donniezazen_> I have tried various distros. I find Ubuntu is seems to play well on my system. Temperature and cpu/mem usage is least compared to other distros.
<kavaco> I can not use special characters in GTK applications
<kavaco> in kde application i can use: ã é í ú õ
<kavaco> but, on GTK application(like Firefox, Chrome, Inkscape...), is inputing: ~a   'i   'e...
<kavaco> can help me?
<kavaco> i using kubuntu 14.04
<kavaco> on pt-br language
<kavaco> *with
<soee> maybe app changes keyboard layout
<kavaco> i do know
<kavaco> *dont
<phoenixz> soee: the fn+F6 key
<phoenixz> soee: This worked correctly in Kubuntu 14.04
<kavaco> just on GTK application
<kavaco> in Quassel, Konsole, LibreOffice... its ok: áãõóíúé
<kavaco> but not on FireFox, Chrome, Inkscape...
<soee> phoenixz: works fine for me on my Dell
<kavaco> I'm out of luck :D
<krytarik> kavaco: See if this works: https://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/ComposeKey#Configuration_for_GTK_Applications_.28Gnome.2C_Firefox.2C_etc..29
<kavaco> krytarik: ok
<kavaco> thanks
<kavaco> krytarik: i dont understand
<kavaco> the file
<kavaco> the link
<DJ-Excite> hi looking for a flush for firefox web browser ever one i try doss not work help me
<phoenixz> Well, obviously, its not working with me.. Anything I could do?
<DJ-Excite> were can i fine a flash that work
<bprompt> DJ-Excite:    flush?   you want to "kill" the firefox runnning process?
<bprompt> hmm
<DJ-Excite> kill
<bprompt> DJ-Excite:      dunno.. but I do have the flash 11.02 installed..
<DJ-Excite> ?
<bprompt> well... you mistyped "flash", you said flush
<DJ-Excite> 11.02 will not work
<bprompt> DJ-Excite:     flash is in the repositories, iirc
<bprompt> DJ-Excite:      so.... you have 11.02  and works well on all sites...but .... this site needs a higher one?
<DJ-Excite> i need the flash for irc
<DJ-Excite> it keep giveing me  1.3
<Fritigern> IRC does bnot need flash
<DJ-Excite> yes my irc doss
<DJ-Excite> need a flash
<Fritigern> Use quassel or kvirc for IRC.
<DJ-Excite> no need for flash in here
<Fritigern> Exactly. Just use an IRC client and don;t bother with webclients.
<DJ-Excite> try to got on irc.torn.com need a flash
<Fritigern> No you do not. Use an IRC client!
<DJ-Excite> k
<DJ-Excite> can i link for this irc to my ?
<DJ-Excite> by /server ?
<Fritigern> I have just used Quassel to connect to irc.torn.com, and i am now in the lobby, name Fritigern.
<Fritigern> And try using more words, make me understand what you mean
<DJ-Excite> hmm you got in
<DJ-Excite> Fritigern: pm me
<Fritigern> What room are you in, are you in the lobby too?
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> DJ-Excite:      that means the irc client "uses flash", it doesn't have to.... use freenode's portal    http://webchat.freenode.net/      no flash needed
<DJ-Excite> #excite
<bprompt> DJ-Excite:    if it needs flash, is likely for some exotic feature they implemented... otherwise... no need usually in irc, or is just poorly coded
<DJ-Excite> #Excite
<DJ-Excite> kk
<Fritigern> DJ-Excite: Just use quassel.
<DJ-Excite> going to try in now
<DJ-Excite> brb
<kavaco> hello, the Alt Gr dont work here
<DJ-Excite> it 4 of that what one ?
<kavaco> dont work on notebook keyboard
<kavaco> and dont work on USB keyboard
<Fritigern> DJ-Excite: Try making sense.
<DJ-Excite> Fritigern: it 4 of them what one do in need  ?
<Fritigern> 4 of what?
<valorie> !compose
<valorie> ah, too bad ubottu doesn't know about compose
<valorie> kavaco: try https://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/ComposeKey
<valorie> flash for irc: may that day never come
<kavaco> ok
<kavaco> i come back
<Fritigern> It never will valorie, it never will
<valorie> thank goodness
<valorie> my universe is safe
<Fritigern> Okay Excite. What did you mean by "there;s 4 of them"?
<Excite> it 4 irc
<Fritigern> 4 irc what? IRC clients? Servers? Users? Cows?
<Excite> Quassel it 4 of them
<Excite> i try puting in my server sill can not join
<kavaco> valorie: wow! the dead keys its ok now, just the Alt Gr dont working...
<Excite> ill try
<valorie> kavaco: excellent
<valorie> keyboard shortcuts are a different thing, which you set in systemsettings
<valorie> try alt + f2 and type shortcuts
<Excite> i give up i put the server and post sill can not get in
<Fritigern> Excite: To add a server to Quassel: cloick "File => Configure Networks", then click the "Add" button in the top half of that window. Select "Manually specify network settings" . Use "Torn" for the network name, server address is irc.torn.com.  Port is 6667, no password, no secure connection. Click "OK"
<Excite> lol i did that
<Fritigern> Okay, then double-check all the settings
<Excite> it keep jumping to server excit
<Excite> i try one more time
<kavaco> valorie: the right win is inputing a point "."
<kavaco> and the alt gr is inputing a "enter"
<kavaco> i dont understand
<kavaco> ]
<kavaco> [[
<Fritigern> Excite: the is not "server exit"
<Fritigern> *there is no*
<kavaco> ..
<kavaco> i come back
<Fritigern> Excite: If you have done exactly what i told you to do, then you should be ready to connect to torn
<Excite> Fritigern:  you have a pm
<kavaco> valorie: the alt gr button and the right win dont work
<kavaco> what can i do?
<valorie> you tried through systemsettings?
<valorie> I don't use custom shortcuts
<valorie> so not much experience with this
#kubuntu 2014-11-22
<donniezazen__> gtk apps like Android SDK Manager has very big fonts on my Kubuntu 14.04 install. I can't change font size from 12 to 10 in system settings but gtkrc has it setup at 10.
<Excite> Fritigern:  ok so mush i got it working
<kavaco> valorie: i win!
<kavaco> ahuahuahuaha
<kavaco> valorie: i exclude some files form home use
<kavaco> conf files
<kavaco> and restart the computer
<kavaco> its work now!!
<kavaco> valorie: thanks!!
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> glad I could help
<kavaco> :D
 * valorie goes off to pizza night
<Fritigern> Not actually Kubuntu related, but does anyone know if it is possible to set up a RAID array in VirtualBox? I have never really played with RAID, but like to give it a go. I don't have the hardware (nor the money to get the hardware) to do it the proper way...
<Fritigern> SON OF A NETSPLIT!!! Again???
<Fritigern> About my earlier question, don;t worry. I have just found the proper room to ask it in ;-)))
<yahyaa> can anyone recomend a good backup utility that will automaticall back up one folder or more to an external hdd for Kubuntu???
<valorie> by automatic, exactly what do you mean, yahyaa?
<yahyaa> if i put something in that folder it will automatically copy it to another destination like a backup
<valorie> ah, like dropbox
<yahyaa> yes
<valorie> I believe that ownCloud can do that
<yahyaa> ok let me take a look see
<yahyaa> thanks
<valorie> however, I've not used it myself
<valorie> !info owncloud
<ubottu> Package owncloud does not exist in utopic
<valorie> hmmm
<rx__> make sure your solution has versioning (or a least it takes a backup of the backup once a week) because this is really dangerous: if the file on your computer gets corrupted or you simply overwrite it with a bad copy, it would also overwrite the backup ;o)
<yahyaa> right, thanks
<valorie> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lordievader> Good morning.
<dmatt> Hi, Firefox opens Downloads folder in Gwenview instead of Dolphin. Dolphin is preferred in system settings but firefox probably ignores it or uses different setting. How to fix it?
<andy123> dmatt:
<andy123> see if this file exits: /home/$USER/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<dmatt> this helped me http://mtekk.us/archives/guides/make-firefox-use-dolphin-for-open-containing-folder/
<dmatt> andy123: that file exists
<Odur> lordievader: Same problem on a clean install
<andy123> dmatt: great, I was not aware that you can fix it in dolphin
<andy123> I changed that file mimeapps.list
<dmatt> that file has this information:
<dmatt> [Removed Associations]
<dmatt> inode/directory=kde4-gwenview.desktop;
<dmatt> andy123: dolphin was only used as a way to invoke system settings/file associations
<dmatt> annoying stuff..., anyway thanks for help!
<AceKing> I was wondering if anyone else uses openVPN? When I try to import my .ovpn file, I keep getting this error: Error copying file to /home/ace/.kde/share/apps/networkmanagement/certificates/vpn_name:destination file exists
<AceKing> It is on a brand new install. I checked the folder, and it is empty before I import the .ovpn file. I've never had this trouble with the older versions of Kubuntu. Any ideas how to fix this?
<dmatt> AceKing: check if you can write into that folder and what are the permissions as normal user and as root
<dmatt> AceKing: or try to rename that openvpn file, maybe there is some problem if you tried it repeatedly
<jdrab> AceKing: i'm also using openvpn on kubuntu and i also imported config
<jdrab> i had no issues with import
<AceKing> dmatt, I can write into the folder. I was able to delete the imported file, and tried importing it again. Same error
<AceKing> jrab, on 14.10?
<jdrab> yes
<jdrab> wait i'll check if i imported ovpn file or something else
<AceKing> jdrab: damn. I tried renaming the files also.Didn't help
<AceKing> jdrab: OK
<jdrab> AceKing: it ovpn with "inline" certificates and keys and all this stuff
<jdrab> it was*
<AceKing> dmatt: I have multiple .ovpn files I can conncect to. They are all giving the same error message. I also tried ininstalling - reinstalling openvpn in package manager
<dmatt> AceKing: files are correct with linux line ending?
<AceKing> jdrab: Yes, I have the .ca files and cert files in the same folder as .ovpn files. Same way I always had them
<AceKing> dmatt: What do you mean by linux line ending?
<jdrab> fyi: did you know you can have them in the .ovpn file?
<AceKing> jdrab: The certificate and key?
<jdrab> yes you basicaly have just one big "ovpn" file
<dmatt> AceKing: MAC, WIN a LINUX use different character combinations to inmdicate end of line
<dmatt> AceKing: sometimes it makes things fail in strange ways
<AceKing> dmatt, It must have been correct, becasuse I've been using the same files for the last 3 years, and they worked perfectly until this last install.
<dmatt> AceKing: just open one .ovpn file in kate and check tools/end of line
<AceKing> OK
<dmatt> AceKing: OK, it was just thing to verify
<dmatt> AceKing: do you have all updates applied? I would advise also to reboot after first boot which initialises just about everything
<AceKing> dmatt: yes, I've had this in for about a week now. Always do updates
<dmatt> jdrab: in 14.04 one big .ovpn file with certificates does not import correctly
<jdrab> well it worked for me :D
<dmatt> jdrab: at least in my case... I also had to set up some additional stuff manually to make it work
<dmatt> jdrab: I guess our admin is way more paranoic than the average :)
<AceKing> OK, here is a copy of my ovpn file. Dont worry, no personal info is in there. but you will see how it is set up. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9170515/
<AceKing> I have a feeling it has something to do with my install. I may just reinstall the OS
<dmatt> AceKing: does it work with openvpn directly in yourt install?
<AceKing> dmatt: I usually have to go into package manager, and install network-manager-openvpn, and it usually works with no problems
<jdrab> AceKing: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339654 is this your bug?
<ubottu> KDE bug 339654 in editor "Plasma applet for NetworkManager OpenVPN profile import is broken" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<dmatt> AceKing: that is how I do it too, but I would check with openvpn from command line to verify .ovpn files do actually work OK with your version, than check network-manager-openvpn then file a bug
<dmatt> which has happened already apparent;y
<AceKing> I even tried to manually run it through Konsole, and still wouldn't work.
<AceKing> No, that is not mine. Same problem though
<robertbellarmine> Does anyone know if any freenode bots have the ability to be able to bitcoin tip?
<robertbellarmine> Similar to something that a reddit bot can do just wondering.
<AceKing> According to that bug report, they are saying it's fixed.
<AceKing> That was back in October
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<dmatt> AceKing: but fix was not released
<AceKing> dmatt: OK. At least I know it's not just me.
<AceKing> dmatt: jdrab: I do appreciate your help!
<jdrab> AceKing: np
<dmatt> AceKing: you're welcome
<gfrog> hey there, anyone uses kubuntu vivid? my kde5 desktop goes frozen every 2mins, but the most weird thing is I can get it back with just "alt-tab" key...
<BluesKaj_> gfrog, yeah it's plasma 5 bug
<gfrog> BluesKaj_: so is there any workaround now? :(
<lordievader> gfrog: Same here, it has to do with the desktop effects.
<lordievader> Hit alt + shift + f12. it disables the effects, but no more "freezes".
<gfrog> lordievader: can I turn off all the effects to workaround it?
<gfrog> lordievader: awesome. magic key, I love it. :p
<soee_> phoenixz: oh first time i hear about this
<soee_> *oh
<BluesKaj_> gfrog, you could ask in #kubuntu-devel or #ubuntu+1
<gfrog> BluesKaj_: now I get the alt + shift + f12 magic key, I'll report the result here 5mins later
<beluga_> Riddell: so you are in Munich now.. there are some LibreOffice folks in there as well. Is there still a problem with libreoffice not using the kde oxygen style when running under plasma 5?
<lordievader> beluga_: According to his blog post he looked at it with them.
<lordievader> beluga_: http://jriddell.org/2014/11/22/blog-move-bug-squashing-party-in-munich/
<beluga_> lordievader: whoops, you are right :D and I just noticed this https://redmine.documentfoundation.org/boards/1/topics/478
<beluga_> Plasma 5 Breeze icon set for Libre Office (in the design team forum)
<soee_> beluga_: it does nto use ixygen
<beluga_> I curated a categorized list of bugs that are difficult to triage or act upon for the QA team: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/QA/BugTriage/HardBugs some Kubuntu-related ones can be found there
<soee_> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> beluga_: yes, I just worked out a fix for it and I'm compiling libreoffice to check it works
<Riddell> beluga_: are you involved in libreoffice?
<lordievader> Riddell: Heh, I just compiled it myself, took ages. Have fun ;)
<faust> as a gentoo user: libreoffice is my nightmare
<beluga_> Riddell: yeah I'm in the QA team. We discussed about a certain bug a while ago and I took a note about what you said about oxygen + plasma 5
<Riddell> beluga_: I'd like to make the breeze icon theme too, I've been pointed to the README in the libreoffice source for it
<Riddell> beluga_: and then qt5 widgets.. well that's more tricky but maybe I can look at it
<Riddell> beluga_: you're not in #libreoffice-dev ?
<beluga_> Riddell: you can ping this issue I guess https://github.com/NitruxSA/plasma-next-icons/issues/6
<beluga_> Riddell: no, not a dev
<beluga_> #libreoffice-qa is where I hang out
<beluga_> #libreoffice-design has the folks that you can discuss the icons with
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> beluga_: I'm confused by the tooling, what's github used for?
<beluga_> Riddell: I just got the link from this design team topic https://redmine.documentfoundation.org/boards/1/topics/478
<Riddell> oh that seems to be KDE using it?
<beluga_> you can see the design team member Jay Philips requesting a breeze icon theme
<Riddell> sheesh, these artists, why can't they work with the rest of the devs
<beluga_> the github in question is Nitrux's http://nitrux.in/
<beluga_> wow they sell a KDE suite http://nitrux.in/store/nitrux-kde-suite/
<acovrig> how do I enable a greyed-out kmix device?
<uwe> hallo Leute, habe Ubuntu heute neu,echt Begeisterung aber ein paar Fragen an euch.
<yofel> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Miruku> Hello there
<lordievader> o/
<Guest28631> hi
<kentaning> hi
<Miruku> I'm seeking some assistance. I just installed Kubuntu so I tried to install the drivers, but the driver manager doesn't give me anything.  Can I get them more manually somewhere else?
<lordievader> Miruku: What kind of driver are you looking for and for what device?
<Miruku> The driver for my video card, an ati radeon HD 2350
<lordievader> I don't think that is still supported by the fglrx (closed source) driver.
<skinux> I need to fix boot entry for an older installation (partition). Problem is, I've forgotten the commands to get the information that the boot entry needs in order to correct it.
<skinux> Somehow, after installing to another partition, both boot entries boot this installation.
<Niilo> evening | Iltaa
<lordievader> skinux: Could you pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Niilo> Any Fins?
<skinux> Yes: http://pastebin.com/18ZCrxR1
<Niilo> Any advice how i get mobile broadband woring @ Kubuntu
<Niilo> im new with it so had some issues
<lordievader> skinux: There is but one menu entry?
<Niilo> got it working with my laptop thru WIFI, but with desk pc i cant get it working.
<skinux> Oh...crap! It's Windows Boot Menu that has double Ubuntu entries.
<lordievader> skinux: Ah never mind, os prober found the other.
<skinux> And from there, both entries boot this installation, when one of them should boot the older one.
<lordievader> skinux: The 14.04 one boots to a different partition that the top Ubuntu one.
<skinux> Hmm.
<lordievader> skinux: Look at the root=UUID= directives.
<skinux> I'll give another shot to booting the other system.
<laurent_> hello word
<lordievader> o/
#kubuntu 2014-11-23
<toothe> how do I add another language to KDE?
<soee> from system settings you can do it
<soee> Reginal Settings or something the section is called
<toothe> found it!
<toothe> thanks.
<soee> np, enjoy :)
<jdwwatts> guitr
<jdwwatts> has anyone been using plasma5
<lordievader> Good morning.
<macstar_> hi anyone here has got experience with kexec?
<macstar_> or kexec-tools ?
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all
<madeti> what do i need to install on kubuntu to make this error go away:
<madeti> Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5Declarative"
<lordievader> madeti: Make error?
<madeti> yup
<lordievader> madeti: Could you pastebin the full make output?
<madeti> lordievader: http://paste.kde.org/peeu3rc98
<lordievader> madeti: According to apt-file the package 'qtquick1-5-dev' has it.
<madeti> lordievader: ty, it worked
<lordievader> madeti: apt-file is very usefull for those kind of things ;)
<madeti> lordievader: where to find that file? how to use it?
<lordievader> madeti: sudo apt-get install apt-file&&sudo apt-file update
<madeti> lol, and here I thought it was literally a file :D
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why is FIrefox taking 100%+ CPU time??
<Roey> I tried moving .mozilla/ out of the way and letting Fx generate a new .mozilla/.  Problem is still there.
<Roey> the more tabs I open, the more laggy Firefox becomes.
<Roey> This happened after I upgraded from 14.04 -> 14.10
<Roey> (Kubuntu 14.04 -> 14.10 that is)
<Roey> what's up with this, anyone else seen this issue?
<Roey> BluesKaj_:  hola!
<BluesKaj_> Roey, Hi, I gave up on FF , switched to google-chrome,
<Roey> ah
<Roey> why did you give up on Fx?
<BluesKaj_> too bloated and slow for my old desktop
<Roey> yeah.
<Roey> Looks like same here.  My desktop is from 2008
<Roey> quad-core Q6600 with 8 GB RAM
<BluesKaj_> increased RAM from 3 to 6G, but the cpu still carries the load, mostly
<BluesKaj_> dual core here
<Roey> well
<Roey> I am hoping to get  anew computer soon
<Roey> new motherboard/cpu/ram at least.
<BluesKaj_> this old desktop works well for my needs ...not real fast, but as a media server it's great
<pixhah> hello , i m using tech preview and its crashing. by the way  i m new to kubuntu.
<soee> crashing how ?
<soee> you are using daily iso ?
<lordievader> Is the Utopic plasma5 iso still getting a daily treatment?
<soee> utopic ? im not sure
<lordievader> Or is techpreview nowadays 15.04?
<MarcoPau> for some reason my chromium is not working in my own language althou I installed all packages (supposedly). do you guys know if there's maybe a distribution related issue? thanks
<bish0p_> Hi, I'm currently running the latest version of Ubuntu, but I'm having issues with Unity, so I'm looking to switch to Kubuntu. Is it as simple as making a boot USB and letting it run? Do I need to back up my data?
<soee> lordievader: are you familiar with live iso ^
<lordievader> bish0p_: Its even simpler, open a terminal. Run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'. Log out, login to KDE.
<bish0p_> lordievader, oh sweet! Thank you!
<kubuntuplasma5> hi to all
<soee> :)
<Okitain> that is one informative message
<ugly_cat> Hey, how can I get mono audio output in alsa?
<Peace-> ugly_cat: mm
<Peace-> i can do that with jack
<Peace-> so alsa==>jack ====> mono output
<ugly_cat> I know how to do it with jack, though it wasn't an optimal solution
<ugly_cat> xruns and such
<Peace-> why?
<ugly_cat> Anytime I did something that took a bit of processor power the audio would garble
<ugly_cat> I've been reading about a way to do it with alsa, but I don't have a asoundconf thingy in my hom dir
<Peace-> ugly_cat: but why do you need mono output from alsa ?
<Peace-> i mean which program do you use and you needd
<ugly_cat> Firefox
<ugly_cat> for music
<Peace-> mmm i guess it's hard to do maybe with some mixer
<ugly_cat> This is a total stab in the dark, but could I do something with gstreamer?
<Peace-> ugly_cat: maybe amixer
<ugly_cat> Peace-: you mean alsamixer?
<Peace-> ugly_cat: wait a moment kubuntu and ubuntu uses pulse audio
<Peace-> ugly_cat: do you have that in your machine?
<Peace-> use*
<ugly_cat> Yeah
<ugly_cat> Using both
<Peace-> so i guess you can achieve that with pulse
<ugly_cat> Hmm, how?k
<Peace-> ugly_cat: i found this maybe that will help you https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#Remap_stereo_to_mono
<Peace-> ugly_cat: it's not for ubuntu but i found that the file you need to edit it's in kubuntu too
<Peace-> so i guess you can try to edit
<ugly_cat> Neat! Thanks a lot.
<Peace-> ugly_cat: you   are welcome
<Peace-> i was around testin my new ssd with kubuntu :D
<ugly_cat> Neatt. How do you like it?
<Peace-> my sony vaio it's faster and kubuntu recognizes everything , you have to think that windows 8.1 has a terrible hardware problem with this laptop
<Peace-> no stability in wifi
<Peace-> no bluetooth
<Peace-> and windows 8 it's a complete mess
<Peace-> kubuntu instead it's really really fast and the kernel recognizes everything  better than windows
<ugly_cat> I did a bit of tech support for my college, a lot of the students had wifi trouble on their windows 8 laptop.
<Peace-> well i got my ssd and windows 8 it's the older hd
<Peace-> :D tomorow i will get the cable sata => usb so if i need windows i iwll boot from usb
<Peace-> xD
<ugly_cat> I used to have windows on this old hard drive I took out of my brothers netbook. I barely ever used it, it finally died earlier this year. Was not mad.
<Peace-> :D
<ugly_cat> Neatt I think it worked!
<ugly_cat> Wait think I spoke to soon
<ugly_cat> Wait it did work
<ugly_cat> I just need to set it to the mono one
<ugly_cat> That is slick, much a much nicer fix than I thought it would be!
<Peace-> ugly_cat: :D
#kubuntu 2015-11-16
<bprompt> hmm
<bprompt> jussi01:   it doesn't for me, it simply jumps to the clicked sheet, Libreoffice 3.5.4.2
<jussi01> bprompt: oh well, Ill keep on keeping on - lots of work to do...
<denza242> what's the metapackage which has a variety of dev stuff?
<denza242> build deps or build essential?
<denza242> because I can't remember the name
<valorie> build-essential
<Unit193> Truth.
<denza242> ah, thanks
<jussi01> Ok, so in libreoffice calc, If I have 2 spreadsheets and I want to be able to have a dropdown to choose things from a table in another sheet, but I only want certain fields from the row to come across. So, I might have: name, cost, unit type and  package size to come across into the corresponding fields in the new sheet, but  there are other fields that shouldnt  come across. any thoughts?
<theteju> hey guys,,,
<theteju> is there any software in KDE that allows me to upload images straight to Google/photos?
<theteju> digikam export feature to picasa not working ,, and I dont get shotwell exporting  in KDE too. :(
<theteju> someone ? any comment,, I could not find a solution,, and switching to ubuntu is the last thing I wanna do
<jussi01> theteju: blackmail gets you nowhere. I think there is a plugin for gwenview that does it...
<theteju> jussi01 : its not working :(, I could not find solution either.
<jussi01> theteju: google probably changed their api again..
<theteju> jussi01 : ok. that means, wait and watch.
<rod> What is this?
<valorie> what is what, rod?
<rod> I'm new with Kubuntu/linux stuff and have no clue what this chat thingy is. lol
<valorie> this is irc
<valorie> the first "chat thingie"
<valorie> before the internet, even
<rod> Ah  lol
<valorie> perhaps before linux
<rod> Well, now I know.  Thank you!
<valorie> if you are looking for channels, alis can help
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<rod> ok
<valorie> you do commands starting with / on a newline
<valorie> as it says above
<valorie> have fun!
<shooter2kill> hey all i just bought a headset that is usb ...when i plug it in nothing happening still playing through speakers ...any help would be gerat
<shooter2kill> great
<hateball> shooter2kill: it is likely the headset comes with its own soundcard
<hateball> so check that sound is outputting to the correct device
<shooter2kill> nothing seems to be showing up when i plug it in ...
<shooter2kill> hateball:
<shooter2kill> is this something i need
<shooter2kill> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150887/sound-from-both-headphones-and-speakers
<shooter2kill> even though there is no sound coming from the headset atm
<hateball> shooter2kill: what model is it? can you see anything by running "dmesg" after plugging it in?
<shooter2kill> its just a mic and headset i bought off ebay...unknown name
<hateball> since it is usb, also "lsusb" should show info
<shooter2kill> https://paste.kde.org/ppodchrxc
<hateball> shooter2kill: google says http://askubuntu.com/questions/515089/xubuntu-14-04-pulseaudio-alsa-will-not-work-with-usb-headset
<shooter2kill> hateB when i got to video and audio settings i can see CM108 Audio Controller
<shooter2kill> thanks for ya help hateball
<shooter2kill> i got it going :):)
 * shooter2kill bows to the good advice
<hateball> shooter2kill: :)
<Smurphy> excalibr: Can't tell. I use SteamOS (Smurphy, are you able to right click in text input area in steam ui without any problem?), so not KUbuntu for it.
<excalibr> ok
<lordieva1er> Good morning.
<Yossarianuk> hi - can anyone explain why since I've upgraded to 15.10  my previous issue of my machine being incredibly slow at the start of the day (I leave my work machine on overnight in case I need to connect to it) has now completely gone ?
<Yossarianuk> i.e it used to be really sluggish until I re-logged in / rebooted  - now its fine
<Yossarianuk> Possibly intel driver realated ? Its not swap as sometimes I would be using zero swap when I logged in first thing
<Yossarianuk> (note : I upgraded rather than re-installed)
<Yossarianuk> <<<< extremely happy with 15.10
<Yossarianuk> just wondering if anyone had any explainations why - but sometimes on 15.04 kwin was using 3- 4 GB (8intel driver
<Yossarianuk> (sorry plasmashell)
<Yossarianuk> not its using just 122 MB (2GB virtual)
<Yossarianuk> *now*
<valorie> Yossarianuk: you can ask in #plasma perhaps?
<valorie> could very well be an updated driver
<Yossarianuk> valorie: cheers
<valorie> glad to hear you are happy, Yossarianuk
<valorie> me too!
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<king> does a live os generates junk files or it throws it through my installed os (i.e. windows xp in prefetch/%temp% folder))
<king> yohoo
<genii> king:Live CD uses ram to run in. Doesn't store anything on a hard drive
<king> sir, i'm using a live os on pendrive, i'm asking particularly if my os generates junk files on my pendrive. And i'm currently using kubunt 14.04 os right now
<genii> king: If you installed the operating system to the pen drive to permanently run it from there, then it will store some files on the /tmp folder of the pen drive. If you only are booting the normal install image but choosing to just run it instead of installing it, then no files are put anywhere except in memory while it runs
<king> genii: tnx sir very well understood...
<Ilgaz> Is there a way to find the EFI/Grub partition installed by Kubuntu and remove it to refresh?
<Ilgaz> or is it just an .efi file installed?
<Smurphy> I don't understand your question. EFI does not install itself onto the disk. It is just the efi executable which is found, and needs to be known by the system uefi bios replacement.
<Smurphy> grub is by default installed on the first disks mbr.
<Ilgaz> I have a mysterious issue here. HP got no issue with Kubuntu EFI 'secure boot', it installs fine and reboots. Next time you update kernel or anything, even USB boot `cd` which is read only becomes useless.
<Ilgaz> I use 15.10. I mean complete kernel freeze. No logs or anything. It just says loading initial ramdisk and stops. Caps lock etc. doesn't work. I tried the nomodeset etc., system has only intel 5500 graphics. Actually I have chosen it to get rid of nvidia/ati etc. issues when I install Linux.
<Smurphy> get linux installed, and check the efivars with: efibootmgr
<Smurphy> Take a screenshot of that, and check what it looks like after it applied the updates.
<Ilgaz> OK. It would be helpful to others too. Actually it is the first time I have seen Linux freeze like that.
<Ilgaz> Thanks Smurphy
<Smurphy> FYI - I am using refind and boot the kernels directly out of it (without grub).
<Smurphy> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/
<Smurphy> That is - I am running it on a Mac mini :)
<skrite> hey all
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the awesomest user OS
<jubo2> I'm looking to purchase a tiny mixer
<jubo2> so it seems that USB audio interface costs like 20€ extra to the mixers
<jubo2> I'm looking at http://www.thomann.de/fi/behringer_xenyx_qx1202_usb.htm
<jubo2> Anyone know if driver situation for this Behringer brand is good or bad
<jubo2> I haven't set my mind in stone yet so I could change brand
<jubo2> Just that with 12 channels, 4 XLR connectors and enough 6.3mm plugs and 120€ price this would be nice
<jubo2> Gonna use it mostly to blast commiemist tunes on Mayday
<asif> hi
<foormea> hello! i can't seem to get keyboard layouts working in kubuntu 15.10. i have US qwerty and FR azerty set up system settings/input devices/keyboard/layouts, ctrl-alt-K is selected as alternative shortcut (nothing is selected as main shortcut). i have the layout indicator/show label on flag actiated. ctrl-alt-K does nothing, and i see no layout icon in the system tray
<asif> foormea: set a main shortcut
<asif> foormea: set alt+space
<foormea> asif: is that a fix, or a suggestion? in 15.04 i didn't have to have a main. besides, i like ctrl-alt-K which i cannot select as a main shortcut (main is just a list where i need to pick something :/)
<foormea> asif: well i'll try something but not alt-space :) thanks. let me try
<asif> foormea: I use KDE 4.something and i use Main Shortcut
<foormea> asif: same thing. no flag in systray and no change of layout
<foormea> also, maybe irrelevant, but the delay/rate settings for key repeat doesn't seem to actually affect the way my keyboard repeats keys :/
<asif> foormea: how many options you have in shortcuts for switching layouts ??
<foormea> main, 3rd level, alternative
<asif> foormea: I have Main Shortcuts, 3rd level shortcuts and Alternative Shortcuts
<foormea> yep same. but anyway,  i think even before the shortcuts
<foormea> i don't see a layout indicator in my systray
<foormea> even though show layout indicator / show for single layout / show label on flag are selected
<asif> Did you check on hidden icons ??
<foormea> do i need to have french locale installed if i want to be able to input french? i don't think so, but... maybe?
<foormea> not sure what you mean by hidden icons
<asif> i wish i can send you an screenshot
<foormea> can you not? :)
<foormea> (appreciate your help btw!)
<asif> how ?? i dont know
<foormea> printscreen key, then use an online rehost service. pastebin, but for images
<foormea> but anyway, i think there's something fishy with my system
<asif> ok is there any up sign like icon on the left side of clock
<foormea> are you on 15.10 or 15.04 or other?
<asif> actually now i am on Mint 17.2 KDE
<foormea> okay. i'd really like to check with someone running stock kubuntu 15.10 see if they have the same issue as i'm having
<asif> foormea: i was talking about this http://picpaste.com/7XQNR2Pi.jpeg
<foormea> yeap i do have that, but no keyboard idicator there
<asif> foormea: you can use iBus ..
<foormea> that goes around the problem, doesn't fix it :)
<asif> yeah .. i know :(
<mikkle> Is KDE 5.4.3 available in a repository for Kubuntu 15.10?
<soee> mikkle: yes
<mikkle> backports?
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=wily
<soee> yes
<mikkle> ah, cool. Thanks!
<mikkle> they used to release news of these things on the kubuntu website...
<denza242> mikkle: there's also ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable
<krytarik> mikkle: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=424
<heinkel_111> KDE-friendly music player that supports UPnP / DNLA ?
<heinkel_111> seems like amarok just doesn't despite having a plugin....
<trytry> hi all
<trytry> i need some help
<heinkel_111> hi trytry
<trytry> kde looks good but under root the UI looks bad
<trytry> no icons
<heinkel_111> you are not supposed to worry about that
<trytry> and gtk app looks very ogly
<trytry> whay?
<trytry> it's normal?
<heinkel_111> trytry: the system is configured so that you will only need root for special occasions
<heinkel_111> and then you use "sudo" to run a command as root
<heinkel_111> I think it is possible to get a working UI as root if you spend enough time reconfiguring
<heinkel_111> but if you want to spend time doing something else, learn about ways to work with "sudo" in kubuntu/ubuntu
<sithlord48> sudo for cli and kdesudo for gui programs
<heinkel_111> but you hardly need the the kdesudo
<heinkel_111> I have been using kubuntu for 9 years,  I think I used kdesudo a handful times
<trytry> heinkel_111: http://s23.postimg.org/54nrwx6qj/1231231.jpg
<sithlord48> thats fine just remember sudo for cli and kdesudo for gui.
<sithlord48> that you run with kdesudo
<trytry> this gtk app that run only under root
<trytry> and that run with kdesudo
<heinkel_111> ok, there are always exceptions
<sithlord48> just never use sudo for GUI programs . it may change ownership of somestuff in your home folder to root and you may have a bad time
<heinkel_111> I never used root-only programs but occasionally need to edit files which only root can edit
<heinkel_111> I am not an elite network hacker....
<heinkel_111> :)
<sithlord48> i  use nmap gui needs root and sometimes dolphin or kate as root too
<sithlord48> zenmap i think wireshark needs to be root too.. alot of them has kdesudo in their menu command
<sithlord48> trytry:  if you want to change setting for root you need to run systemsettings w/ kdesudo
<heinkel_111> occasionally feel the need for kate as root, replaced by copying file to edit to my /home/user/tmpdir, editing it and then sudo cp to "real" location instead of editing file "in situ"
<sithlord48> trytry:  i wouldn't recommend setting up root so it looks like your normal user programs just incase you use the wrong window
<trytry> i know but sometimes you need root to run application
<trytry> like synaptic for example
<heinkel_111> ok, stupid question, how do you remove plasmoids from a panel?
<heinkel_111> I find a remove panel, but not a remove plasmoid
<trytry> unlock panel >> and in right side click on the menu
<trytry> now if you hover on the plasmoid you can remove them or move them
<heinkel_111> trytry: thanks!
<heinkel_111> until now I was left with deleting the panel every time I tested an element I did not like
<trytry> :-)
<trytry> i you want other tip you can display the desktop with Ctrl+F12
<trytry> and whay it's good?
<heinkel_111> sometimes work when other solutions are stalled?
<trytry> because if you copy some text and on desktop you click on the MMB it's past the text on note on desktop
<trytry> ok under terminal it's run well
<trytry> and looks good
<trytry> i no have idea whay
<u19809> Hi anybody, need some help with the 15.10 stability ... it crashes on me in some many situations I do not even know where to begin ... can anybody help ?
<trytry> Maybe
<u19809> first, resume from screen lock almost always fails and Ineed to kill the X server
<u19809> Second kplasmaserver crashes causing no more window manager ... kill X server
<u19809> startup really slow (hangs for about 20 seconds or so)
<u19809> also my panel sometimes prints the systray all on top of oneanother
<u19809> e.g. the clock is shifted so much to the right is falls of the screen (except for the first digit)
<u19809> konsole very often does not stop eating 100 % cpy (only killing helps)
<trytry> are you try to remove old configuration of kde?
<u19809> I already removed .config .cache and .kde(rc) but to no avail.  I do have an NVIDIA card and it might have to do with that
#kubuntu 2015-11-17
<dahlia> not sure if this is the best place to ask, but I'm trying to build an app that uses Qt and it wants a file named Qt5ScriptConfig.cmake but I don't know what package installs it or where to find it
<dahlia> using kubuntu 15.10 64bit
<genii> dahlia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=Qt5ScriptConfig.cmake&mode=exactfilename&suite=wily&arch=any
<dahlia> genii: ty
<genii> dahlia: You're welcome
<Canon> Hey. Trying to install dd on a ubuntu server cant find the deb file where can i locate it
<mparillo> I do not know where the deb is, but you cannot simply sudo apt udate && sudo apt install dd -y ?
<nimbus> Good evening!
<nimbus> Anyone around?
<nimbus> I'm having audio problems
<nimbus> Kubuntu 15.10
<nimbus> (Well, all versions really)
<nimbus> https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/3t4rvp/no_sound_hardware_not_detected/
<nimbus> More information
<nimbus_> sorry lost connection
<nimbus_> basically it's not recognizing the onboard audio for my motherboard
<hateball> nimbus_: googling gives https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=55541
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 55541 in Sound(ALSA) "No Sound Creative Soundblaster Z" [Normal,New]
<hateball> but I guess you already saw that
<nimbus_> correct
<hateball> nimbus_: does the onboard audio show up with lspci at least?
<hateball> so it would be possible to google the chipset
<nimbus_> I didn't see any solutions in there, so I'm going to go with the SoundBlaster Z doest not work
<nimbus_> NOpe
<nimbus_> Lemme check actually
<hateball> I'm not sure if the onboard audio gets disabled if you have a dedicated card plugged in, but I guess it shouldnt
<nimbus_> Only three audio devices show up, the two graphics cards and the sound card
<nimbus_> Nothing about onboard audio
<nimbus_> Is it possible to disable the sound card without having to mess up my dual boot with windows?
<hateball> nimbus_: Well, do all the devices work in Windows? In that case it is not disabled in hardware at least
<hateball> nimbus_: I think there are bios/uefi settings for how the motherboard handles onboard audio, if it disables it when it senses other audio devices etc
<nimbus_> hateball the devices all work in windows
<nimbus_> Give me a couple of minutes, I will reboot and search the bios/uefi
<hateball> nimbus_: well if it works in windows it shouldnt be an issue there
<hateball> since the devices obviously are enabled then
<nimbus> okay back
<nimbus> onboard audio was disabled in the bios, must have been disabled
<nimbus> during install*
<nimbus> It now shows up on the list, but still no sound
<nimbus> Some progress
<nimbus> Well shoot
<nimbus> I knew it had to be something simple
<nimbus> hateball: Good thought checking the bios, once I enabled the audio and reloaded alsa, it works
<hateball> nimbus: heh
<hateball> nimbus: well if it was disabled in bios it cant have been working in windows either
<nimbus> I was using the soundblaster in windows
<nimbus> Wasn't thinking straight
<hateball> :)
<hateball> Well then, your original problem wasnt solved, but at least there is sound !
<nimbus> Well now adobe flash plugin crashes
<ghostcube> blame adobe!
<nimbus> haha
<nimbus> is there a better way to youtube?
<ghostcube> yes the html 5 player of it
<hateball> you shouldnt need flash to youtube
<hateball> html5 should be default these days, but some videos may not be converted I guess
<nimbus> It's all videos
<ghostcube> google youtube html5
<ghostcube> should bring you the answer
<hateball> nimbus: youtube.com/html5
<nimbus> aha
<nimbus> Double thanks!
<nimbus> ugh Kubuntu runs so well
<nimbus> Thanks agin hateball and ghostcube
<nimbus> again*
<hateball> nimbus: It's all good :)
<ghostcube> :)
<nimbus> either of you play kerbal space program?
<hateball> nimbus: I do not, also that is more of a discussion for #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<nimbus> Sorry!
<nimbus> I accidentally xkilled my taskbar/desktop...
<jubo2> KMail is notifying me of "New email in your sent-box" (like I didn't know what I did a minute or two ago)
<jubo2> totally useless
<jubo2> maybe I should ticket
<Woomla> How do I remove a program I've made with make install?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<rom1504> Woomla: you don't
<rom1504> that's the reason why package manager were invented
<ancky> Woomla: maybe there are instructions in the makefile, or some projects provide a remove script
<ancky> look at the README and the documentation that is provided with the project
<overseer> what is online except lambda
<overseer> for a lie attempts to drive man
<overseer> online doeant exist
<overseer> hashashuddar
<overseer> so cold so dark
<overseer> work on brain jar
<overseer> _ADAM
<_ADAM> it was all a lie
<_ADAM> now vader
<_ADAM> any man left in you
<_ADAM> lamb?
<_ADAM> baffy shall be destroyed soon
<_ADAM> those which have given themselves to unholy union have lost their soul
<_ADAM> singularity was and is
<_ADAM> and is to come mommas boys
<_ADAM> it is not possible for singularity to be becomed
<_ADAM> singularity was and is
<Captain_Haddock> I'm seeing a ton of "Err http://archive.ubuntu.com utopic/main Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]" errors during apt-get update
<Captain_Haddock> As well as "W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.23 80]"
<Captain_Haddock> What might be the problem?
<krytarik> !utopic | Captain_Haddock
<ubottu> Captain_Haddock: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<Captain_Haddock> Aha!
<Captain_Haddock> Thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Sure.
<Captain_Haddock> krytarik: Presumably, I can't upgrade to 15.10 directly? I have to upgrade to 15.04 first?
<Captain_Haddock> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WilyUpgrades/Kubuntu
<krytarik> Captain_Haddock: Yep.
<krytarik> !eolupgrade | Captain_Haddock
<ubottu> Captain_Haddock: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Captain_Haddock> krytarik: Thanks. IIRC, the recommended procedure is to make sure that the current install is completely up-to-date. But I can't actually upgrade Utopic's packages as it claims that all of the available updates are "unverified".
<Captain_Haddock> (I guess they are unverified because the system is out of date. But to upgrade the system I need them installed :)
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, you wouldn't happen to have separate / and /home partitions ?
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I don't
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: (why?)
<BluesKaj> Captain_Haddock, because a separate (root) or / as it's known in gparted an ubiquity, and /home let's you install the OS to / while just setting the mountpoint for /home which retains all your data and most default application config files
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Ah, you were asking from the POV of a fresh install of 15.10? gotcha
<BluesKaj> so if your on 14.10 , you can install 15.04 to / without any problems
<BluesKaj> you're
<BluesKaj> or even 15.10
<Captain_Haddock> *nod*
<BluesKaj> to me it's worth doing...it's saved me a lot of trouble over the yrs
<N3X15> Distribution upgrader froze when configuring salt-minion.  Is it safe to kill it and retry from the console?
<N3X15> "safe" meaning that there's nothing particularly sensitive, as it's a VM, but I'd prefer not rebuilding the OS, if possible. :V
<gunknown> Hello, i am trying to add a simple context menu to dolphin. I created a .desktop file in /usr/share/kservicetypes5/. The file looks like this: https://paste.kde.org/pwawxmamm . However, the menu does not appear on a right click. Also all other tutorials i found does not work. Anyone any idea?
<N3X15> Ah, screw it.  I'll kill the upgrade.  It's been stuck since last night, so I won't break it any more than it already is
<N3X15> Okay, for any Kubuntu maintainers, the GUI upgrader freezes if it tries to configure a package which has a changed configuration file.  dpkg asks whether you want to keep the old one or bring in a new one, and I suspect it gets stuck waiting for input that never comes.
<bprompt_> !bug | N3X15
<ubottu> N3X15: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<N3X15> Thanks
 * bprompt_ is not a maintainer, just a bug(ger) himself =)
<valorie> N3X15: which gui upgrader are you using?
<valorie> if you can file a bug via the commandline `ubuntu-bug muon-updater` or so, that's simplest and best
<valorie> because it copies all relevant info from your computer
<N3X15> valorie, in progress.
<valorie> well, I asked because there are a number of different updaters
<valorie> but if it's muon, that's the line to use
<N3X15> It was muon wily.
<N3X15> So you were correct.
<heinkel_112> I need a good nfs set-up tutorial
<heinkel_112> I haven't found any yet with the help of google and similar so let me try this
<heinkel_112> !nfs
<heinkel_112> doh
<heinkel_112> such things used to work here once
<valorie> well, perhaps there used to be a factoid, but it got out of date
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo might help
<N3X15> Thank you valorie and bprompt_, bug filed. I suspect it's a duplicate, but we'll see. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1517236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1517236 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon Distribution Upgrade Freezes on DPkg Input" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> cool, thanks for your contribution, N3X15
#kubuntu 2015-11-18
<dw__> noob says "howdy"
<dw__> is this a format in which I might receieve tech assistance with downloading/installing Kubuntu?
<valorie> pfff, ask and disappear
<CirclePixel> Is there a way to run the application dashboard (http://linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/KDEMenu3-600x450.png) from terminal?
<CirclePixel> I've been to my distro's channel, #kde, and all over google, can't find an answer of if it's possible or not.
<Arthur_D> hi, I have an issue with KRunner in Kubuntu 14.04. I want to remove its transparency but I can't seem to find a way to control that
<Arthur_D> I've found where I can control its blur, but not transparency - disabling the transparency effect in "Configure desktop effects" does nothing
<basse> Arthur_D: i think it comes from the theme you are using
<Arthur_D> the reason why I want to disable the transparency is that if there's a dark themed program, the krunner search results becomes nigh unreadable
<Arthur_D> probably yes, but in Desktop theme -> Details, "Run command" it says "Air for netbooks" which is the theme I want to use for most stuff, but changing it in this specific instance to e.g. "Aya Run command" does not help either
<Arthur_D> maybe both themes have similar transparency, but dunno where to check that or what to further investigate
<hateball> Arthur_D: did you reload the session? perhaps it is needed
<Arthur_D> didn't try that yet
<hateball> or at least restarting krunner I guess
<Arthur_D> yeah tried that unless it runs all the time in the background... hmm
<hateball> It does
<Arthur_D> just tried that, doesn't help - I'll try to log out and log in again, brb
<Arthur_D> did not help, but as said maybe Aya has a similar transparency
<Arthur_D> changing the whole theme to Aya did help though
<CirclePixel> So anyone have an idea about launching the app dashboard as a terminal command
<CirclePixel> or at least making some kinda shortcut for it?
<CirclePixel> To be clear this is what I'm talking about: http://linuxbsdos.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/KDEMenu3-600x450.png
<Arthur_D> found it
<Arthur_D> it's under "Panel background"
<aris_> hi room just intalled kubuntu 15.10 and after that the ppa kubuntu weekly stable in 15.04 worked great now after the first update from weekly stable i get this message about muon(sorry i m new to linux)error loading qml file file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.muonnotifier/contents/ui/main.qml:23:1 plugin cannot be loadedfor module org.kde.muonnotifier
<hateball> aris_: could you try updating using apt-get and see if that solves the problem?
<hateball> assuming you are used to updating using the gui
<aris_> yes
<amichair> do kde point releases still get backported nowadays? I used to see them about once a month, now I barely see them anymore. Is it just me?
<aris_> i searched for the command and i found sudo apt-get update didnt solve the problem
<hateball> aris_: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<hateball> That should make sure you're fully updated, as well clean out old cruft like unused kernels
<aris_> my friend all this in one command????
<hateball> aris_: you can run them one by one, the && means the next command only happens if the one before ran OK
<aris_> thanx
<hateball> aris_: "update" checks what is new, "dist-upgrade" installs it, "autoremove" removes old stuff
<aris_> yesterday night i did the update today i found the problem after sudo apt get update i get this W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net wily InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A12B6139432062D1
<aris_> should i continue with the other commands
<Yossarianuk> it means you are missing the gpg key for that PPA repo
<lordievader> aris_: Add the key using 'sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <keyid>
<aris_> the key is NO_PUBKEY A12B6139432062D1 only A12..... without no_pubkey
<aris_> in a fresh install in muon where should i place gpg key for that PPA repo
<aris_> and is kubuntu weekly stable ok as a repo
<lordievader> aris_: Like I said 'sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys A12B6139432062D1
<lordievader> '
<aris_> <lordievader>  thanx so far for the help the update finished ok but dist-upgrade says this
<aris_> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<aris_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<aris_>  muon-updater : Depends: libmuon (= 4:5.4.2+git20151106.0036+15.10-0) but it is not installed
<aris_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<lordievader> What happens when you run that suggestion?
<aris_> friend i m thinking i m not a power user maybe i can wait and do just sudo updates in one week maybe it should be ok and after that i remove the weekly stapble ppas
<lordievader> The state will likely not change. Besides there is no need to be a power user, that is why we are here ;)
<aris_> but i read in planet kde muon is unmaintained
<aris_> so the command is apt-get -f install
<Schalla> Good morning. After upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10 (system upgrade, no reinstall) my login is really slow. So after the login the desktop loads slowly, and then my taskbar needs about 10-20 seconds to show up, any issues known regarding that issue?
<Schalla> (Its a FX-8150 with a SSD, can confirm it was not the case with 15.04)
<lordievader> aris_: Yes, does it error?
<lordievader> aris_: If it does could you pastebin the output?
<aris_> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<aris_>   muon-notifier muon-updater
<aris_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 114 not upgraded.
<aris_> 2 not fully installed or removed.
<aris_> After this operation, 276 kB disk space will be freed.
<aris_> Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<Schalla> aris_: http://paste.kde.org
<hateball> Schalla: there is a bug with plasma-nm that should be out soon, it is in backports now iirc
<hateball> for the slow login
<Schalla> hateball: Just saw it on reddit, I expected something blocking there yup
<amichair> Schalla: yes, there was, with bluez looking for bluetooth (even if the pc doesn't have it) synchronously
<Schalla> Is there a way to disable bluetooth instead?
<aris_> https://paste.kde.org/pvlmpr77r
<hateball> Schalla: It doesnt matter
<amichair> Schalla: it was already backported, you'll need it from the ppa I think
<lordievader> !paste | aris_
<ubottu> aris_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> aris_: Continue ;)
<amichair> Schalla: bug #354230
<ubottu> bug 378075 in Ubuntu Translations "duplicate for #354230 SRU for http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/i18n/Translation-pl" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378075
<amichair> Schalla: kde bug #354230
<ubottu> KDE bug 354230 in general "Blocking calls from PlasmaNM to BlueZ for 30s" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354230
<Schalla> Yeah just ran apt-get upgrade, got plasma-nm in the list
<Schalla> Lets see if that fix it. :)
<aris_> muon doesnt exist anymore should i run update again
<Schalla> Thanks hateball and amichair
<lordievader> aris_: What is the output of 'dpkg -l|grep muon'?
<amichair> Schalla: I hope that fixes your issue :-)
<Schalla> We will see, sounds exactly like the issue I was having, since it just happens once at boot time its not that bad. :)
<aris_> <lordievader> aris_: What is the output of 'dpkg -l|grep muon'? is that a command????
<Schalla> Yes
<lordievader> aris_: Yes, the bit between ''.
<Schalla> It lists the package you got installed and filters  for muon
<aris_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13327263/
<Schalla> https://paste.kde.org/p7jw0dq5h
<lordievader> aris_: sudo apt-get install muon
<Schalla> ^ those I got installed on a working 15.10
<aris_> should i run an update again why not
<lordievader> aris_: Sure, go ahead. But install the 'muon' package afterwards.
<lordievader> Or not if you are fine with apt ;)
<aris_> guys ci stable has a lot of stuff by the way the upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 was a disaster so i did a clean install in a new partition
<aris_> finished but muon nowhere so i guess i have to google more and learn the terminal way
<aris_> Thanx everyone for the help and the time. Its time for me to learn some commands
<lordievader> aris_: Have you ran 'sudo apt-get install muon'?
<aris_> dont know any commands friend thanx again i ll do it
<aris_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13327428/
<aris_> anyone here uses weekly stable or only me hahahaha
<lordievader> aris_: Interesting, what is the output of 'apt-cache policy muon muon-updater libmuon'?
<aris_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13327510/
<AVIVA76Q761> hi
<lordievader> aris_: What happens when you try to install libmuon?
<aris_> install libmuon how i only know throu gui sorry
<aris_> did it http://paste.ubuntu.com/13327681/
<lordievader> aris_: Same way ;) 'sudo apt-get install libmuon'
<lordievader> aris_: Ah, what is the output of 'apt-cache policy software-properties-kde'?
<aris_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13327716/
<lordievader> Hmm, I suppose you can install that: sudo apt-get install software-properties-kde
<aris_> lordievader you have great patience with all that hi 5 u rock
<lordievader> aris_: Heh, thanks.
<aris_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13327764/
<aris_> i thank you
<aris_> as i understand weekly stable is not for me in 15.04 though it worked fine
<lordievader> This is a deep rabbit hole... What is the output of 'apt-cache policy python3-pyqt5'?
<lordievader> Any reason you specifically went with the ci instead of the backports ppa?
<aris_> was reading the news and planet kde a simple user who wanted to see the progress only grave bugs could bother me I thought until today
<lordievader> Hmm, I'd ppapurge the ci one and install the backports one if I were you.
<aris_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13327836/
<Odur> Anybody knows when Framework 5.16 will be packaged?
<lordievader> aris_: Is that package installable?
<aris_> python3-pyqt5 sou mean???
<lordievader> aris_: Yes.
<aris_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13327901/
<lordievader> aris_: As I figured. I suppose you see a trend in the command I gave you? You can follow the rabbit hole down to the end, you'll probably find something that depends on a package which should be in the ppa but isn't. Or you decide to purge the ci ppa and (optionally) install the backports ppa.
<Odur> And same question about KDE Applications 15.08.3
<aris_> lordievader plasma 5.4 was great in 15.04 i will wait some time to see if things get fixed with updates  but i have time i dont have the knowledge this situation wil help you find something missing or you are doing that for me
<lordievader> Odur: The best answer I can give you is "whenever the packagers get round to it".
<aris_> i want to help but it s bad to bother u so many hours sorry again
<Odur> lordievader: Yeah, I thought so :) Just wondered because it has always been promptly done before, but now when Riddle has stepped down I'm seeing a slowdown
<lordievader> aris_: To be honest I am not entirely willing to go down the rabbit hole any further. I guess, and this is just a theory, you have found a drawback of ci. It is a rather automatic process. Packages are published if they build. There is less checking on wether they are actually installable.
<lordievader> As I said before, I'd switch to the backports ppa.
<lordievader> Odur: Part of the fire is gone... :(
<Odur> Yeah, I've noticed
<yofel> ci-daily has an installability check, so that should work, the ci build archives are random build fragments
<aris_> lordievader by waiting do i have a chance to see them fixed in a while a dont work on the pc so it s ok
<lordievader> I stand corrected ;)
<lordievader> aris_: Perhaps, I don't really know.
<yofel> Odur: we're still catching up on several months of nobody doing management and our workflow is partially broken. Once that's fixed operations should get a bit faster again
<lordievader> \o/
<aris_> thanx anyway and try not to spend your time helping so much the newbies you are very very kind thanx for your time and effort
<Odur> yofel: Good to hear! Good luck :)
<lordievader> aris_: I like helping people ;)
<aris_> dude u overdo it careful world is very selfish unfortunately
<lordievader> aris_: Doesn't mean I should be ;)
<aris_> have a nice day or night all
<Odur> yofel: Oh, just noticed that KDE Applications are in Kubuntu-staging ppa. More testing needed?
<yofel> Odur: testing feedback to sgclark in -devel would be nice, yes. The packages are marked as testing at least.
<Karvers> Necesito ayuda en español con Kubuntu 15.10
<Karvers> Por favor es a causa de un Crash en el inicio
<hateball> !es | Karvers
<ubottu> Karvers: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Karvers> gracias :D
<hateball> :)
<Karvers> Nadie responde en ese canal T_T
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Smurphy> Howdy BluesKaj  :)
<jutta> hi there :)
<jutta> how to check, if my sensors are healthy, please ?
<BluesKaj> Hey Smurphy, what's up today?
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Not much. Managed to fix a nasty bug in Owncloud... (Well, found a workaround) that cause my NAS to have an average load of 1 ...
<Smurphy> Owncloud is broken ... *sigh*
<Smurphy> but it's the best we got if we don't want to use Google/Microsoft/Apple cloud...
<BluesKaj> well, I keep media on an outboard drive, but my needs are simple, no need for a cloud server
<Smurphy> well - got 3 girls and a wife, and we need to keep our calendars and contacts in sync. And - as the girls tend to play a lot around with their phones - they break things quite often.,
<Smurphy> Best is to have the data on the cloud by then ;)
<BluesKaj> I use dropbox to share files with family which is very rare these days
<BluesKaj> my kids are all grown and gone living busy lives , a son and 3 daughters
<Smurphy> heh. Big family :) I only share stuff via mail + pgp with my family.
<Smurphy> PGP because some keep their stuff on Google or so, and when it is pgp encrypted, even they can't look into it.
<Smurphy> *EvilGrinning*
<jubo2> Got a full / partition
<BluesKaj> we exchange pictures mostly and usually email is sufficient for that
<jubo2> what was that 'sudo apt command' to remove the unnecessary files ( there are lot of kernel images and headers no longer used ?
<jubo2> sudo apt autoremove ?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, sudo apr-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<jubo2> BluesKaj: apr-get ?
<jubo2> typo
<jubo2> ok. I run
<BluesKaj> ok , typo
<jubo2> only 500MB
<jubo2> there's gotta be something in /tmp or thereabouts
<BluesKaj> your / fills up due to old files hanging around after package updates and upgrades
<jubo2> I made / 20GB
<BluesKaj> how large is your / partition?
<jubo2> I belive the dynamic duo of #kubuntu suggested 15GB would be adequate
<hateball> Depending on what you install that might be small. But it should be sufficient for most
<BluesKaj> 20G should be plenty unless you have game packages and wine etc
<jubo2> BluesKaj: 'df' shows 0% free still
<clivejo> Smurphy:  Kolab lets you share email, calendars, to-do, notes, files etc.  You can self host or subscribe to KolabNow
<jubo2> comparing the 1K-blocks and the Used I can see there is ~1GB free there but it just ain't manifesting
<jubo2> available 0
<BluesKaj> ju well then you obviously have a lot of apps installed
<BluesKaj> jubo2,^
<Yossarianuk> Smurphy: I wonder how long till governments try to outlaw PGP ....
<jubo2> I reboot
<jubo2> or should I 'sudo rm -rf *' in /tmp
<jubo2> hold on.. /tmp is cleaned upon shutdown isn't it ?
<hateball> that's unwise
<hateball> yes
<BluesKaj>  15G  6.2G  8.1G  44% / here, but I get rid of stuff I don't want and need
<jubo2> I reboot?
<hateball> isnt /tmp located on ramdisk by default these days?
<BluesKaj> only if you move it to a ramdisk
<Smurphy> clivejo: I have installed Kolab in the past, and it was a pain to setup and use. And there is much I was not allowed to do (Securing down etc.).
<jubo2> or will I just be looking at an unbootable system due to "no space left on device" ?
<Smurphy> Reason I have my own implementation of Mail-Server with admin/user UI, Web-Server/Application - and that's it.
<BluesKaj> jubo2, what kind of apps do you have installed that take up so much room?
<jubo2> hmm..
<jubo2> Prlly Kmail now that I think of it
<hateball> jubo2: it will boot, root has 5% reserved so the system can survive
<hateball> unless you changed it, that is
<jubo2> where does it store the thousands of emails I've got
<hateball> jubo2: In ~/home somewhere
<jubo2> I reboot now
<hateball> err, ~/ ;d
<jubo2> Got the netbook operational too
<jubo2> lovely Kubuntu15.10 64-bit
<jubo2> just in case one machine is borked it is good to have more then one computer
<jubo2> seeya
<hateball> hmmm, I could swear ubuntu moved to /tmp on tmpfs with zram... but I may have been dreaming. I will have to check what I have when I get home
<Smurphy> :}
<jubo2> /dev/sda8       19645308   9772296   8852036  53% /
<jubo2> wheew
<nufc179> NEED HELP
<nufc179> all the text has gone small after install of nvidia driver on 14.04 have tryed all driver but all the same when i try to change the res nvidia box comes up say somthing like cannot change ect text 2 small 2 read
<marco-parillo> Could you describe your problem?
<nufc179> its the first prob i have hade with this all other liunx OS i have hade no prob with the res after i have installed the nivdia drivers should i just try the new 15.10
<BluesKaj>  nufc179 your resolution has increased , just reset your font sizes in system settings>fonts
<nufc179> thanks BluesKaj will give that a try if i can see what am doing
<t3chguy> Hey guys, since this morning my kubuntu laptop doesn't show anything on the display while in kubuntu. I'm still able to ctrl+alt+1 and run commands after logging in. Any idea? External display also doesn't work and the laptop's own display shows the laptop logo while booting then nothing but backlight
<BluesKaj> t3chguy, have updated and upgraded with apt in the VT/TTY ?
<t3chguy> I tried, though I cannot be sure that it actually updated anything
<t3chguy> Is it possible to update packages from a liveusb?
<t3chguy> I had muon updater update everything last night
<Sunny_> could you please tell me how to install all necessary codecs via terminal
<Sunny_> ??
<Sunny_> and which media player is best for kubuntu 15.10
<Sunny_> ??
<AppAraat> Sunny_: in terms of media players I always went with VLC
<Sunny_> thank you "AppAraat"
 * sudhirkhanger is thinking about installing backports in 14.04. Hope it's stable.
<Korbak> Bonjour
<Korbak> J'ai un clavier qui fait nawak
<soee> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Korbak> Quelque touche ne fonctionnent pa
<heinkel_111> !fr
<Korbak> Ok ryt
<heinkel_111> bonjour Korbak
<Korbak> Bonjour heinkel_111
<heinkel_111> on n'entend pas le Francais ici
<Korbak> Vu
<Korbak> Je go FR :)
<Smurphy> ah bon ? Je parles francais pourtant :)
<Smurphy> s/s//g
<jubo2> Heyas
<soee> hiho
<jubo2> I gonna install Kubuntu15.10 alongside OS X on mi mum's MacBook Pro
<jubo2> no hurdles right?
<jubo2> The mac disks are shrinkable like NTFS is?
<jubo2> and I don't need any stupid AAPL bootloader but can just write the GRUB on /dev/sda right?
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> does anybody know if snappy will be the default app installer in 16.04?
<mparillo> amundsen: I am unaware of any plans by the Kubuntu team to package KDE apps for snappy. If the Ubuntu infrastructure makes it happen automagically, then maybe.
<Leonardo_> hi!
<bprompt> allo
<Leonardo_> hi, anyone speak portuguese?
<bprompt> !pt | Leonardo_
<ubottu> Leonardo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Leonardo_> anyone knows how install amd drivers on kubunt
<Leonardo_> ?
<bprompt> Leonardo_:     hmmm, depends on what form the installation is in I assume
<Leonardo_> --buildpkg Ubuntu/wily
<bprompt> Leonardo_:    but usually, in kubuntu, you can just run --> jockey-kde <-- to check for drivers
<Leonardo_> Cmd not found
<valorie> jockey is gone, I believe
<valorie> we have a driver manager now
<Leonardo_> i have adtional drivers to install but i dont know what happens when instal it. the screen crashs afters restart
<Leonardo_> after that i need to rm xorg and purge fglrx
<valorie> !
<valorie> seems extreme
<valorie> in krunner, just type driver and the kcm will be your first choice
<valorie> this should all be automatic
<valorie> !krunner
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> alt+f2 or more lately, alt+space
<valorie> and type driver
<bprompt> valorie:    well then, I'll just have to make a symlink to the driver manager called "jockey-kde" then =)
<valorie> heh
<valorie> jockey was showing its age
<valorie> also, in the commandline, `sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a` might help
<valorie> possibly something didn't finish configuring
<VeryBewitching> I'm having a strange issue with KTorrent, I logged a bug on Launchpad about it, but has anyone else experienced KTorrent going into prolonged 'disk sleep' CPU state that causes the UI to become unresponsive?  On 15.10
<VeryBewitching> Not the whole desktop, just KTorrent itself becomes unresponsive.
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> I use it all the time to seed all the *buntu ISOs
<valorie> no problems here
<VeryBewitching> valorie: I seed Kubuntu ISO too
<valorie> and that's 87 seeds....
<valorie> cool
<VeryBewitching> I've had 0 problems with 15.10 so far besides this one.
<VeryBewitching> I'm getting ready to wipe out the ktorrent configuration to see if that fixes it.
<valorie> I figure there aren't many seeds for some of the rare ISOs so why not take a few mins to set those up
<valorie> I have nice bandwidth for it
<VeryBewitching> valorie: Ya, I'm on unlimited bandwidth, 100Mbps
<valorie> sec
#kubuntu 2015-11-19
<goldenjaguar> Whats up
<EVEREST_007> does kubuntu work on a motherboard with nvidia geforce 7025
<valorie> EVEREST_007: perhaps this page lists it
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<EVEREST_007> when i tried a live cd of kubuntu 14.04, it gets frozen at the desktop view
<Captain_Haddock> Just upgraded to 15.10 and wish I hadn't :(
<valorie> Captain_Haddock: can you say what is disappointing to you?
<valorie> difficult to help if no problem is presented
<Captain_Haddock> valorie: Lots of system tray icons (Skype, wine apps, etc.) are not visible; my automounts weren't mounted; Weird flickering whenever I ALT+TAB; Plasma has crashed twice already; I had a number of dead shortcut icons in my start menu (which I've fixed manually); etc.
<valorie> hmmm
<hateball> Captain_Haddock: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/ perhaps?
<valorie> about that first problem, there is a fix until those apps join the 21st century
<valorie> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<valorie> you might need to check those
<valorie> flickering sounds like a driver issue
<hateball> I recall there were some issues with intel drivers and vsync, disabling vsync solves stuff
<Captain_Haddock> valorie: Everything was peachy with systray icons in 14.10 :) While a case could be made for Skype needing an update, surely Wine Apps should be handled more gracefully.
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: Thanks, reading.
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: The flickering issue appears to have been fixed by switching from OpenGL 2 to 3.1.
<valsdav> Hi all,
<valsdav> I'm a kubuntu 15.10 user
<valsdav> I've an annoying issue with audio output on my thinkpad t450s
<Captain_Haddock> What's the issue?
<valsdav> internal audio works well, but sometimes when I connect headphone or external stereo
<valsdav> there's no output, even if pulseaudio showes that it's all ok
<Captain_Haddock> valsdav: sometimes?
<Captain_Haddock> So it works fine generally?
<valsdav> yes it happens at random
<valsdav> kernel issue?
<Captain_Haddock> valsdav: Maybe a driver issue.
<Captain_Haddock> valsdav: Have you checked under driver management to see if you have any proprietary drivers that you can install?
<Captain_Haddock> Besides that I have nothing, sorry.
<valsdav> I'll search for driver, thankyou!
<valsdav> Another little issue..
<valsdav> Network manager icon in the notification panel always disappers
<Captain_Haddock> valsdav: Right click -> system tray options -> system tray settings
<Captain_Haddock> should get you to a window where you can configure icon display options.
<valsdav> no it doesn't simply hide
<valsdav> it leaves a blank hole and disapper also from the idden icons
<Yossarianuk> valsdav: same here for volume icon...
<das-mo> Hi, anyone here who can help me with an error at an kubuntu installation?
<das-mo> Hi, anyone here who can help me with an error at a kubuntu installation?
<das-mo> Hi, anyone here who can help me with an error at a kubuntu installation?
<Yossarianuk> das-mo: try explaining the error...
<jubo2> G'morning
<jubo2> ... and thanks for the awesomest GUI OS
<soee> hiho
<jubo2> I'm going ot install Kubuntu15.10 on a mac
<jubo2> not mine, mum's
<jubo2> Is it straightforward or do I need to do some stupid hacks because Cupertino, California ?
<jubo2> No-one answers
<jubo2> I asked this already yesterday
<jubo2> I'm just going to assume that resizing a mac fs is go and installing grub is go
<Yossarianuk> jubo2: best to wait  for an answer - personally I've never used anything from Apple, I understand it should be possible though
<Yossarianuk> rEFInd can boot from MACOS I believe..
<jubo2> I dunno what that is
<Yossarianuk> rEFInd is a bootloader that loads UEFI/EFI based systems
<Yossarianuk> its really nice..
<Yossarianuk> this 'may' help-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWb2JeGI6zQ
<jubo2> Yeah..
<jubo2> So I need some Cupertino Voodoo to make this work
<roybatty> hi there
<wolflopez> hi there
<wolflopez> theres no option in kubuntu to install it with another s.o.
<apparle> I'm trying to connect to secure wifi, but Network Manager is not accepting my key. Does anyone know any ideas on how fix this ?
<apparle> It was working on a fresh install, I'm not sure what broke it as I installed few packages which I needed
<apparle> which ones I'm not sure, just some applications, which I use regularly.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jubo2> ait
<jubo2> I followed the instructions to make a mac-bootable USB stick
<jubo2> here goes nothing
<jubo2> nope
<jubo2> pressing the ALT-key on bootup just brings gray screen and cursor
<jubo2> the instructions I followed were.. uhh..
<jubo2> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<jubo2> Mi mum's Mac OS X is at the end of it's road.. slow as hell so installing Kubuntu by side
<jubo2> I'm now back in OS X
<jubo2> This one instructional video I am following says to format the USB stick as MS-DOS
<jubo2> but that didn't boot (holding down the alt-key)
<jubo2> Should I select GUID-partition map (translated from Finnish grr) or a MBR for the stick?
<jubo2> I think I used MBR last time so could try the other option
<jubo2> nope
<jubo2> still doesn't work
<silhusk>  jubo2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook it's a long time since I setup mine, but did follow that guide. Using bootcamp ("install Windows" or something like that in MacOS) and installing refit
<Guest66832> hello, why muon don't ask for my password and says if i want to install, no-rights
<Korbak> I there
<Korbak> Hi*
<Korbak> WTF
<Korbak> I may need help, I have a few probs with Kubuntu 15.10
<Korbak> First of all, when I boot, my keyboard doesn't respond well
<Korbak> I have to do CTRL+ALT+F1 then immediately CTRL+ALT+F7 and it all come back to normal
<Korbak> Have you any idea about how to resolve that ?
<Korbak> Anyone please ? Did I explain my situation enough ? :)
<Smurphy> Korbak: when you say: my keyboard doesn't respond well - what do you mean ?
<Korbak> Smurphy: Some keys don't work, and when I try to use Konsole, everything I type becomes a "s"
<Smurphy> then you seem indeed to have a problem. And I wouldn't know where it comes form. Sorry.
<Korbak> Erf :(
<Korbak> And how about my second problem, then, Smurphy? :)
<Korbak> When I close Konsole, I get an error, as if it crashed.
<Korbak> Kubuntu asks me to debug it or relaunch it, telling this is a "segmentation fault"
<Smurphy> did you apply all available updates ? It happens to me from time to time too.
<Korbak> I did, yes
<Korbak> I'll try to check if there's something left
<Korbak> I had some stuff that aptitude told me to autoremove
<Korbak> I have to reboot
<Korbak> Let's hope something good happened :P
<Korbak> Brb
<Korbak> Smurphy: Well, it didn't get anything better
<Smurphy> Korbak: You have some special type of keyboard ?
<Korbak> Smurphy: Yes, but I tried another one, and it was the same
<linuxMeUp> yo
<linuxMeUp> is it possible to use windows on my ssd, Kubuntu on part of the hardrive?
<denza242> linuxMeUp: yep
<denza242> you just need to partition the drives correctly
<linuxMeUp> awesome
<CoffeeJ> linuxMeUp:  and remember win setup will overwrite your mbr loader so keep a linux install cd/dvd
<jim___> I want to resize (shrink) my partitions (each one is a bootable distro) to make room for another. I'd like to back up first. What is your favourite method? DD? Clonezilla? Other?
<genii> dd
<genii> It's simple and effective and you can copy entire drives to a file on a larger drive
<jim___> using dd?
<genii> jim___: Yes.
<jim___> thanks genii, have a great weekend
<vorreisapere> anyone can help me about updates of kubuntu 15.10?
<vorreisapere> it happens that, after updates, it  becomes impossible to use it...
<ejay> hi all
<coriolanus> hi
<vorreisapere> a chi posso chiedere in italiano?
<Yaiyan> When partitioning, after pressing "Install now" it says it's going to format the swap partition on /dev/sdb, when I only changed /dev/sdc
<Yaiyan> That's normal, right?
<keithzg> Yaiyan: IIRC, yeah, that's normal. If the setup is told that you're going to be using a swap partition, it formats and initializes it. At least I seem to remember that being the case too.
<heinkel_111> !it > vorreisapere
<Yaiyan> I mean, I haven't touched anything saying swap, and that swap partition was already there
<Riste> Hello everyone.
<Riste> I'm kinda new to linux and kubuntu, after the update my pc seems a lot slower, flash player on chromium is laggy, apps start slower and everything, is it something done in the update or its me who fucked up something?
 * BluesKaj detests auto partitioners, they seem to be nstructed to delete other partitions for no reason , hence manual partitioning should be available with all distro installers, bit it's not
<Yaiyan> I'd honestly be more comfortable using parted
<Yaiyan> And then mkfs afterwards
<Yaiyan> Just because it feels like you things are only being changed where you tell them to be changed that way
<heinkel_111> Riste: have you changed graphics drivers in the update process?
<heinkel_111> I mean, it should not but....
<Riste> Nope, I haven't done anything since the update
<BluesKaj> Riste, check ksystguard.systenm monitor to see what's using up cpu and memeory,
<BluesKaj> most likely file search indexer/baloo or akonadi server
<Yaiyan> I swear Kubuntu looks slightly nicer now than in 2008
<Yaiyan> How KDE3 looked put me off using it for ages :/
<Riste> Cpu is used 5% only so it shouldn't be a cpu problem
<Riste> I have only chromium and skype running
<Riste> hmm however in the system load there are 4 cpu's out of 2 are constantly 80%~90% and to note this is a dual core processor so im confused o.o
<Yaiyan> If it's an i3 you might have hyper threading
<Riste> I believe it's an i3, (it's a laptop from work xD) is there a way for me to resolve that "problem"?
<Korbak> Hi there
<Korbak> I see people are talkin'
<Yaiyan> Huh
<Riste> wait my bad, it seems its an i5 which explains the cores
<Yaiyan> Kubuntu hasn't been added to the bootloader
<Korbak> Can someone help me about my keyboard issue ? :(
<Riste> Hello.
<Yaiyan> Is there any way to add kubuntu to the bootloader?
<Riste> I've no idea, and are you talking about my problem Yaiyan?
<Yaiyan> Riste, I'm not sure what's causing your problem, sorry
<Riste> Ah no probs.
<Yaiyan> Was just mentioning hyperthreading might've explained why 4 cores was shown if you only had 2
<Korbak> Well, I try to explain : when I boot, my keyboard has keys that don't react, and sometimes, everything I type is replaced by the letter "s" (which doesn't work anywhere else, btw).
<Korbak> When I do CTRL+ALT+F1 then CTRL+ALT+F7, everything's back to normal
<Korbak> Any ideas ? :3
<Riste> Korbak, which language did you set up in the begining of the installation ?
<Yaiyan> s/bootloader/grub/
<Riste> @Yaiyan so apparently my cpu has 2 cores but 4 threads which explains the 4 threads :D
<Korbak> Riste: French (I'm French, of course ;))
<sinisterdoor> Hi!when I click proxy settings in chromium nothing shows up.any ways to fix this?
<Riste> Well that might be the problem, try setting it back to english and see if you still ahve the problem
<BluesKaj> my i3 cpu shows 4 cores, but it's only a 2 core cpu. guess theat's the hyperthreading at work
<Korbak> Riste: But... I need it to be set in french :<
<Riste> BluesKaj would disabling that option stabilize the pc?
<Riste> and Korbak im sry dude i have no idea what might the problem be, but at least this way you will get a confirmation if its the language settings or something else
<Riste> thats altering with your keyboard
<BluesKaj> Riste, I doubt it , it's actually there to make the workload faster and more efficient
<Korbak> Riste: Okay, I'll think about that
<Korbak> Riste: Thanks :)
<Riste> Korbak: anytime.
<Riste> BluesKaj: well thats why i think as well but hmmm its really unusual for my pc to be this slow especially that i haven't done anything just the update... and this is kinda annoying, even flash player on chromium lags like a bitch
<Yaiyan> I mean
<BluesKaj> Riste, there's gotta be something eating up your processing power in the background...
<Yaiyan> If your laptop's not the fastest, is Kubuntu the best distro anyway?
 * Yaiyan has never seen KDE as the lightweight sort of de
<Riste> @Yaiyan, its an 8gig ram i5 dual core processor, it should run it perfectly.
<Yaiyan> Oh
<Riste> and it did before the update i think
<Yaiyan> I assumed it was a lesser-laptop :)
<BluesKaj> an i5 cpu and the intel gpu usually handle most loads well
 * Yaiyan doesn't particularly want to try kubuntu on his via laptop
<BluesKaj> I have kubuntu on my i3 laptop, runs great
<Riste> It did idk whats wrong with it, i tried restarting as well hmm... oh well
<denza242> i run kubuntu on my toaster smoothly
<denza242> Sysinfo for 'DSI-NB1': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.4.3 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-33-generic, CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics at 1700/1700000 MHz, RAM: 3007/3360 MB, Storage: 31/130 GB, 183 procs, 4.17h up
<Yaiyan> Ubuntu 10.04 runs fair slowly on that particular laptop mind
<Yaiyan> How do I add Kubuntu to grub?
<Riste> Im looking at the ksysguard and it displays only lets say 10% of the cpu
<Yaiyan> When I installed it, it didn't add itself for some reason
<Yaiyan> Riste, have you typed top?
<BluesKaj> what are on atm?
<denza242> Yaiyan: it's probably under "Ubuntu" or similar
<Yaiyan> denza242, the "Ubuntu" is my normal 14.04 Unity version
<Yaiyan> And all the other Ubuntu's have their (older) version numbers by them
<denza242> i see
<denza242> Yaiyan: try running update-grub from that install
<BluesKaj> yeah grub still names it ubuntu for some reason
<Riste> Yaiyan: u mean have i selected for it to only display the top percentage of usage of the applications? -yes + i scrolled down to see if theres something else as well
<Yaiyan> Riste, I mean, run "top" in a terminal
<Yaiyan> denza242, that claims to have found it, cheers :)
<denza242> Yaiyan: np
<Yaiyan> So, "Disks" pre-install, listed /dev/sdd as being my new disk
<Yaiyan> Kubuntu's partition editor called it /dev/sdc, and the windows partition /dev/sdd
<Riste>  top - 21:45:29 up 40 min,  2 users,  load average: 0,59, 1,17, 1,48 Tasks: 212 total,   1 running, 211 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie %Cpu(s): 12,3 us,  5,3 sy,  0,0 ni, 82,2 id,  0,2 wa,  0,0 hi,  0,0 si,  0,0 st KiB Mem:   8079300 total,  4738512 used,  3340788 free,   165320 buffers KiB Swap:  8291324 total,        0 used,  8291324 free.  1942248 cached Mem
<Yaiyan> Now on Ubuntu, update-grub has called the windows partition /dev/sde
<Yaiyan> I need to find out where it's getting these names from
<Riste> 2 users, is it the root and my actuall user ?
<Yaiyan> Riste, below that, there should be a list of processes running and how much cpu
<Yaiyan> Yeah
<Riste> in total about 25% used up
<BluesKaj> Riste, which graphics . intel ?
<Simonious> http://picbin.org/src/1107 <- ssh connections over the eth0 ip work fine, those on the wlan0 timeout - why?
<Riste> yeah, its intel, and im running a dual screen, hmm
<Riste> let me try disconnecting the screen maybe thats screwing it
<Riste> nope, same thing xD
<Riste> damn this is weird
<BluesKaj> Riste, akonadi server , kmail, PIM ?
<Riste> BluesKaj, I've no idea what that is except kmail, which im not even running
<Riste> Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])         Subsystem: Dell Device 04b0         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 36         Memory at f6800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]         Memory at e0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]         I/O ports at f000 [size=64]         Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]         
<Riste> this is the graphics
<BluesKaj> Riste, look in the kicker and type akon , then check if any of them are running
<Yaiyan> Hmm, nothing's appeared on the panel :/
<Yaiyan> Oh now it has
<Yaiyan> Just took ages to appear
<Riste> BluesKaj, in the top there isnt anything similar like that running
<BluesKaj> that was a long shot, been a while since it caused trouble
<Riste> xD
<Riste> oh well thank you for your help i shall not bother you anymore and ill try to figure it out myself
<Riste> hm its very weird though everything was fine on the previous version, just wanted to know if the update has caused problems for someone else as well
<BluesKaj> \just a regular upgrade ?
<Riste> nah i updated the version of the kubuntu
<BluesKaj> from and t?o
<BluesKaj> to even
<Riste> 15.04 to latest
<BluesKaj> have you done a dist upgrade to get the latest kernel?
<Riste> not sure, i dont believe so
<Riste> how do i get the latest kernel?
<BluesKaj> if it's available to you then a sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade then sudo apt dist-upgrade will bring it in
<Riste> sudo update updated some things
<Riste> 0 new dist upgrades though
<BluesKaj> now sudo apt upgrade
<Riste> will restart soon to check if it did the trick
<BluesKaj> don't restart
<BluesKaj> now sudo apt upgrade
<Riste> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<BluesKaj> ok
<Riste> thank you for the help
<Simonious> http://picbin.org/src/1107 I put a wireless USB NIC in the machine and it appears to be running, but if I disconnect the wired network.. nothing.  What did I miss?
<Fanfare> Q: Where is automount gone in systemsettings?
#kubuntu 2015-11-20
<Doyle> Hey. Is there a bug for the system freezing when the screen times out and locks? Also happens when ctrl+l is used.
<Doyle> or is there a fix?
<bprompt> well
<bprompt> screen blacking out or locked and not coming back up from standby or sleep or whatever else, is usually a videocard driver issue
<bprompt> you could try checking the backports repositories for some update on them, or a newer one from the videocard chipset maker, or just trying an older driver
<excalibr> Can someone who use 15.10 please make a screenshot of the Leave section in application launcher for me?
<excalibr> awkward silence
 * bprompt drops a pin
<bprompt> excalibr:    I run 12.04 for one :)
<Doyle> I see you like to live dangerously
<Doyle> that's how you get poodles
<bprompt> dangereously?  nope, runs smooth :)
<Fanfare> Q: Where is automount gone in systemsettings?
<bprompt> I'm on 12.04 and I don't even see it there
<mparillo> excalibr: Settle for 16.04? http://imgur.com/1krFglR
<excalibr> mparillo, thank you. The old icons in the launcher actually look much better than the new ones which look just like bunch of fruits salad
<excalibr> http://i.imgur.com/ZSFXNZM.png
<mparillo> Actually, I think I liked the Plasma 4 default theming best of all (though I still switch my cursor theme to Oxygen Yellow).
<CalvinSetham> kde
<jubo2> Hey y0 piippöls
<jubo2> I've been following some instructions on how to make an USB stick that a Mac will boot but no luck
<jubo2> I gonna install a 0.5TB disk to mi mum's old mac today and it is the perfect opportunity to install Kubuntu by side
<jubo2> if someone has instructions that are known to work it'd be much appreciated
<acidz1010> hi guys
<Captain_Haddock> The systray system update indicator has a red/white cross in it. Does this mean that there are no updates available?
<Captain_Haddock> (Even though my system is up to date, clicking the icon shows me 9 updates available.)
<hateball> It means that muon-updater is not very awesome
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<Captain_Haddock> I also now have two audio player icons in my systray. Clementine and a media player icon both reporting the same thing :|
<hateball> you could hide one
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: I could. But it seems so pointless. Does Amarok not display a tray icon now or something?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Captain_Haddock> (pointless to have one, I meean)
<Captain_Haddock> 'afternoon lordievader
<hateball> Captain_Haddock: I do not know, I do not use a desktop music player
<lordievader> Hey Captain_Haddock
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: k
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Captain_Haddock> hiya BluesKaj
<Captain_Haddock> Anyhow, I'm happy to see that activities/desktops now support individual wallpapers and such.
<BluesKaj> hi Captain_Haddock
<Captain_Haddock> Any idea what else I can customise per activity/desktop?
<Captain_Haddock> I would ideally like to change the appearance of each desktop's taskbar so I know for sure which desktop I am on.
<hateball> you could put a sticky note with a comment/number on each desktop
<hateball> tho that wouldnt work so great if you fullscreen things I guess
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: I won't see that until I minimise the application. (Anyway, I already have wallpapers specific to each desktop)
<Captain_Haddock> yeah
<Captain_Haddock> Adding widgets to the taskbar appears to be common to all desktops.
<hateball> isnt there a plasmoid for desktop/activity switching ?
<BluesKaj> I tried activities, but it's too clunky for my taste, still prefer the pager/VDs even tho the wallpapers are the same
<hateball> that one can add to the tray
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: In 14.10, it was really tiny. But lemme try that again.
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: Wee. There's an Activities "Bar" widget now, which is like a set of tab to move between activities.
<Captain_Haddock> While it's really long now as the names for my activities are long, I'm happy to use abbreviations and shorten the length of the bar.
<Captain_Haddock> Cheers :)
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: I have the two of them linked. Activies and desktops.
<Captain_Haddock> Single letter activity names work great!
<Captain_Haddock> OK, now the only really annoying issue remaining post-upgrade is systray icons for Wine apps.
<Captain_Haddock> For which I can apparently do nothing.
<hateball> Captain_Haddock: :)
<hateball> I thought there was some manner of workaround for that, the icon thing
<hateball> I am unaffected in my usage, so I havent read into it
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: For the Skype icon, there's a 32-bit package that fixes it.
<hateball> I use a browser, a terminal, and steam. That's about it
<BluesKaj> hmm konversation segfaulted
<Captain_Haddock> For Wine, apparently I have to wait. Someone mentioned an elaborate workaround for it, but I gave up. I'll wait.
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Primary wine app usage for me is mirc :)
 * Captain_Haddock gave up on Konversation (and Quassel).
<BluesKaj> not interested in mirc, Captain_Haddock , I'm testing 16.04
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: :) Do you use Yakuake?
<BluesKaj> when mirc gets ported to linux then I might try it
<BluesKaj> yes yakuake is my main terminal
<hateball> Captain_Haddock: Nope, just a regular konsole
<BluesKaj> oops
<hateball> I prefer many terminals over a single tabbed one so I prefer it over yakuake
<hateball> and I switch around the things using krunner
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Cool. I would prefer the same, but Konversation and Quassel have too many niggles.
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: aha
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: But most specifically, their notification/highlight features simply don't do what I want done.
<Captain_Haddock> hateball: I asked about Yakuake since I thought that gamers might be partial to it :)
<BluesKaj> highlight features that i need work well on konverstaion
<hateball> Captain_Haddock: Oh :) well I mostly use terminal stuff for work. at home a single terminal does what little I need done, run irssi etc
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Cool
<Captain_Haddock> What's going to be new in 16.04?
 * Captain_Haddock is going to upgrade to it when it comes out and stick with it for 2 years :|
<BluesKaj> not much so far
<hateball> I think you might be able to run all of plasma on wayland by then, with some luck and such
<hateball> so that is pretty exciting !
<BluesKaj> it's actually worse after today's upgrades
<lordievader> UDC has ended, has it not?
<lordievader> Err, UDS.
<BluesKaj> which UDS ?
<Captain_Haddock> Is a Wayland developer called a Waylander?
<BluesKaj> nope waylandev
<BluesKaj> ;-)
<lordievader> The one about 16.04? UDS = Ubuntu Developer Summit, conference about the future of Ubuntu. And thus in particular what needs to happen to 16.04
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj :)
<lordievader> Oh, it is a UOS nowadays. Which was November 5th till the 8th.
<BluesKaj> well, it's definitely going to be a LTS so far
<BluesKaj> whether there's going to be a 16.10 in Kubuntu's future remains to be seen
<StevenR_> greetings! i'm somewhat a linux newb. is there a way to make kubuntu 14.04 lts look like (the pics of) 15.10?
<StevenR_> or would it be easier to just reinstall and start with 15.10?
<StevenR_> or upgrade?
<BluesKaj> install 15.10
<Captain_Haddock> I'm not sure if you can upgrade directly to 15.10. You might have to go through 14.10 and 15.04.
 * Captain_Haddock recently upgraded from 14.10.
<BluesKaj> StevenR_, do you have separate / and /home partitions?
<StevenR_> i believe they are seperate
<StevenR_> is that default?
<BluesKaj> no
<StevenR_> oh...
<StevenR_> probably are the same then
<Captain_Haddock> StevenR_: Anyhow, if you wait a few more months you'll be able to upgrade directly to 16.04.
<BluesKaj> then a data backup and aclena install is your best bet
<Captain_Haddock> Else you need to go through three upgrades :|
<BluesKaj> a clean install even
<StevenR_> ok. thanks
<StevenR_> i'll probably install 15.10 fresh
<StevenR_> probably easier for me
<hateball> StevenR_: If you're in a rush. Otherwise 16.04 will be more polished
<StevenR_> i'm not patient
<Captain_Haddock> lol
<hateball> Well then :P
<Captain_Haddock> BTW, wasn't there a partition manager applet in System Settings at some point?
<StevenR_> got two linux partitions at the moment. i'll keep the lts kubuntu and install over ubuntu 15.10
<Captain_Haddock> Or a mount point manager?
<Captain_Haddock> StevenR_: Yeah, screw ubuntu :)
<BluesKaj> you could just install kubuntu-desktop to your ubuntu install and choose your desktop at login
<hateball> ^
<Captain_Haddock> BluesKaj: Fresh install over ubuntu.
<StevenR_> how likely will installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu lead to 'issues'?
<StevenR_> well nevermind i don't want to have to choose at login. i like autologin
<BluesKaj> StevenR_, that kubuntu-desktop install suggestion was directed to you
<Captain_Haddock> He'll still have to upgrade to 15.10 though, right?
<StevenR_> i have a 15.10 ubuntu install
<BluesKaj> well you have several options
<Captain_Haddock> Aha!
<hateball> StevenR_: You can still have autologin tho, just need to configure it in the login manager
<hateball> It doesnt have to be done at install-time
<StevenR_> probably easier than installing all my software again... gonna give it a go. at the login manager meaning from inside kde? or at the login screen?
<hateball> StevenR_: You will be able to edit sddm settings once logged in
<hateball> (or in config files if one wants)
<StevenR_> so there's a way with GUI?
<hateball> iirc yes, am not on 15.10/sddm right now
<StevenR_> another thing... i have a onboard intel 3000 something i think gpu in this laptop. there appears to be some sort of 'glitch' with kubuntu 14.04 that i never noticed on ubuntu 15.10
<StevenR_> tearing maybe it's called
<StevenR_> like stuff takes a minute to 'update'...
<StevenR_> might only be the chromium now that i think about it
<StevenR_> was using vivaldi on ubuntu though and it's based on the same thing?
<BluesKaj>  i switched to chrome , it's embedded flash version is much better
<StevenR_> i see
<StevenR_> have to add a repo?
<BluesKaj> still saves/syncs all your bookmarks /settings etc from chromium
<StevenR_> (y)
<StevenR_> cool maybe i'll give that a go
<BluesKaj> no just download the deb file from chrome's site and run the installer
<StevenR_> k. then it updates itself?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> it will add the ppa to to your sources.list.d file automatically
<StevenR_> sweet
<BluesKaj> runs great
<hateball> StevenR_: there is a bug with vsync + intel iirc. also make sure you set opengl renderer to 3.1 instead of 2.0
<hateball> BluesKaj: if you use pepperflashplugin-nonfree it *is* chrome, in chromium
<StevenR_> hateball how might i do that?
<BluesKaj> hateball, no it's not the same
<StevenR_> i never installed pepperflash yet on kubuntu
<hateball> all it does is pull down chromes deb, rip out the .so file and then add to chromiums script
<StevenR_> but i'm installing chrome
<BluesKaj> it's not the pepperflash on chrome at all
<hateball> ..
<StevenR_> how do i set opengl render to 3.1 instead of 2.0
<StevenR_> ?
<hateball> StevenR_: open krunner, search for compositing
<hateball> should get you the proper menu
<StevenR_> got it thanks :)
<StevenR_> so for kubuntu 14.04 to look like 15.10 there's more needed than just a theme? like a new version of kde or plasma or something like that?
<hateball> Correct
<StevenR_> ok
<hateball> 14.04 is KDE 4.x, 15.10 is KDE Plasma 5.x
<StevenR_> 15.10 looks nice :)
<StevenR_> i tried some new themes on 14.04 but not very impressed tbh
<StevenR_> thanks for all the help. going to reboot into ubuntu and install kubuntu desktop. mgiht be back soon ;)
<BluesKaj> I still prefer kde4/plasma4 personally .it has more features that plasma 5 has dropped
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: yes, maybe. But I bet that plasma5 + wayland will be way smother an experience than X + KDE4
<BluesKaj> Smurphy, yeah , but wayland seems to be taking it's time getting packaged and setup upstream ..we've been anticipating it for a few releases, but nothing seems definite yet
<yofel> well, wayland session login made it into 5.5 this week, so you should be able to have a wayland session that you can use in the beta.
<yofel> Still lots of features missing I beilve, but it should be somewhat usable
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: Well - using it on my ubuntu phone if I'm correct (Not with plasma though).
<Smurphy> or is it tha fork ?
<Smurphy> what was the name agian ?
<yofel> ubuntu phone uses Mir, unless something changed
<BluesKaj> yeah, ubuntu doesn't use plasma
<BluesKaj> ubuntu phones aren't available here
<StevenR_> installing kubuntu desktop on ubuntu 15.10... almost done downloading packages... it asks: default display manager: lightdm or sddm? if i want to auto boot into kde what do i select?
<BluesKaj> yofel, i'm stiil on 5.4.2/16.10 , probly be a while til we see 5.5 here I imagine, unless it's in staging or some such
<BluesKaj> sddm
<StevenR_> thx
<StevenR_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service', which is also in package account-plugin-google 0.12+15.10.20150723-0ubuntu1 E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kaccounts-providers_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/providers/google.provider', which is also in package account-plugin-google 0.12+15
<StevenR_> i've not used telepathy yet nor do i plan to so no big deal i guess?
<StevenR_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-accounts-kcm/+bug/1490659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "duplicate for #1490659 kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<StevenR_> says something there about crash after boot
<BluesKaj> I usually just remove telepathy ..no need
<StevenR_> ok thanks
<Smurphy> yeah, it's Mir they use. And it works quite nicely.
<StevenR_> so i just log out then back in?
<BluesKaj> not sure, a reboot should work for sure
<StevenR_> software updater inside unity is saying the package system is broken
<StevenR_> nvm recommends disabling third party repos
<StevenR_> trying htat
<BluesKaj> run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, ignore that updater gui
<StevenR_> k doing that
<StevenR_> 1 packages can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see them. Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  kde-telepathy-minimal : Depends: kde-config-telepathy-accounts (>= 15.04.0) but it is not installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<StevenR_> going to try rebooting i guess. i always got the kubuntu lts as a failsafe i guess
<StevenR_> seems the switch worked :)
<BluesKaj> StevenR_, run sudo apt-get -f install
<StevenR_> (Reading database ... 325496 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack .../kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb ... Unpacking kde-config-telepathy-accounts (4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1) ... dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service', which is 
<BluesKaj> StevenR_, use pastebin for those posts pls
<StevenR_> k will do from now on
<BluesKaj> ok try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<StevenR_> http://pastebin.com/krbf6hE3
<genii> sudo apt-get install kde-config-telepathy-accounts
<StevenR_> http://pastebin.com/C4dEf43u
<StevenR_> should i run: apt-get autoremove?
<genii> StevenR_: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<BluesKaj> yes, then try sudo apt remove telepathy
<BluesKaj> ok , genii to the rescue StevenR_ ignore my remove above
 * genii makes more coffee
<StevenR_> genii the command seemed to finish. BluesKaj was just about to ask if that would undo it lol
<genii> StevenR_: Now try again the sudo dpkg --configure -a
 * BluesKaj fnishes his last java for today
<StevenR_> http://pastebin.com/p1zmYgD9
<StevenR_> seemed to work. thank you guys
 * BluesKaj doesn't understand why telepathy isn't optional
<BluesKaj> it shouldn't be deault IMO
<BluesKaj> default
<BluesKaj> same goes the PIM suite
<genii> I feel that way about Akonadi ;)
<BluesKaj> that sort of connected to PIM , kmail and all that junk
<BluesKaj> kmail was great before they decided it needed a database
<BluesKaj> mucked it up
<yuriy> Hello
<yuriy> i want to reinstall my kubuntu from scratch
<yuriy> i tried to run install from live CD, but it fails start
<yuriy> it shows something like job is running for LSB: Raise network interfaces.
<yuriy> what can i do to run process?
<yuriy> pls help
<BluesKaj> yuriy, so your md5sum wasn't good, i saw your post in #ubuntu
<Simonious> nilfs2 vs f2fs anybody have any experience?  f2fs is looking slightly better..  (for storing polled data on a flash drive on a raspi)
<sandroandrade> Hi, any chance for having the Qt5-based version of drumstick packaged for Kubuntu ?
<havoc86> good evening
<havoc86> I upgraded to wily and kwallet doesn't work anymore :(
<havoc86> anybody can help?
<havoc86> I'm unable to access the old wallet and unable to create a new one
<Riste> Hello everyone!
<Riste> I need some help with browsers, I'm runing a kubuntu on a 8gig ram and Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2430M CPU @ 2.40GHz yet chromium eats all of the cpu power, why is this happening
<Riste> this configuration should run chromium or mozila without any problems
<Riste> p.s. I have all the latests updates installed and im running 5.10
<soee_> Riste: maybe ou have some extension in Chromium tak causes this ?
<Riste> I doubt that, I don't have any extensions in firefox yet same thing happens while chrome is killed
<Riste> chromium*
<BluesKaj> Riste, I use chrome instead, it runs much better on my system
<Riste> Hello again BluesKaj :D, i guess ill give it a try, yesterday their linux download link was dead so i'll try again today
<lordievader> Riste: Could you give a sample of the output of 'vmstat 1' (it'll run indefinetly)
<Riste> Hello lordievader: procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ------cpu-----  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa st  3  0      0 2569456  86684 2151280    0    0     0     0 3393 10075 75  8 18  0  0 10  0      0 2561488  86684 2159424    0    0     0     0 4003 11699 81 10  9  0  0  8  0      0 2548556  86684 2166084    0    0     4     0 3932 10330 83 12  6  0  0  9  0
<BluesKaj> Riste, https://www.google.ca/chrome/browser/desktop/
<Riste> Thank you BluesKaj already installed it xD seems to be running today :D
<lordievader> Riste: Err, could you pastebin that?
<genii> !pastebin | Riste
<ubottu> Riste: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Riste> !pastebin procs -----------memory---------- ---swap-- -----io---- -system-- ------cpu-----  r  b   swpd   free   buff  cache   si   so    bi    bo   in   cs us sy id wa st  3  0      0 2569456  86684 2151280    0    0     0     0 3393 10075 75  8 18  0  0 10  0      0 2561488  86684 2159424    0    0     0     0 4003 11699 81 10  9  0  0  8  0      0 2548556  86684 2166084    0    0     4     0 3932 10330 83 12  6  0  0  9  0      0 2
<ubottu> Riste: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riste> wait how does this work xD
<Riste> ah figured it out
<lordievader> Riste: You go to http://paste.kde.org upload your paste there and give us the link to the paste.
<Riste> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13370359/
<lordievader> Hmm, lots of user time...
<lordievader> Riste: What does the chrome task manager tell you?
<Riste> Lordievader http://imgur.com/KfmxHEx
<lordievader> I see a plugin taking 148% cpu, is there a flash video playing by any chance?
<Riste> yeah, quite a few youtube, and this miniclip game
<lordievader> Ah, two youtube tabs. Try closing all things flash and see if it goes down.
<Riste> however that still shouldn't overload the cpu
<Riste> will try that
<genii> !pastebin testing bot edit
<ubottu> genii: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genii> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> genii: Nice edit :)
<Riste> Hello, sorry for the delay lordievader: http://imgur.com/2eJ8Wyb this is with just fb running and a helpdesk tab
<lordievader> Riste: As you can see, there is quite a difference. The numbers are a lot lower. Do you see the same in top (or any other cpu monitor)?
<Riste> Yeah, that is correct, however the spikes are still persistent
<Riste> And the browser still feels sluggish
<Riste> My point is this configuration should be able to run far more than just few youtube tabs and a flash game
<lordievader> Hmm, agreed. Do other browsers have the same problem?
<Riste> Tried Firefox for a short period of time and it was the same case this is really weird o.o
<lordievader> Hmm, that is rather odd.
<lordievader> Riste: What graphics card and driver do you use?
<Riste> before the update i was able to watch movies and after a certain update i think everything started to slowly screw up
<Riste> when going to fullscreen fps dropped
<Riste> lordivader: give me a sec to check xD
<Riste> Lordivader: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<lordievader> Riste: Could you give the output of 'lspci -k|grep -A 3 VGA'?
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> how do I search for a hex value in a file?
<Riste> lordievader: was just doing that xD
<EvilRoey> does Kate have a hex viewer?
<Riste> https://paste.kde.org/pfl5vlyas
<Riste> lordivader: https://paste.kde.org/pfl5vlyas
<sithlord48> EvilRoey: install oktata open file (its a hex editor)
<sithlord48> EvilRoey: ** okteta **
<BluesKaj> Riste, make sure you're using compositor OpenGL 3.1 not 2.0 setting
<EvilRoey> ahhhhhh oktata, right
<EvilRoey> thanks
<EvilRoey> sithlord48:  thanks!
<sithlord48> EvilRoey: ur welcome
<lordievader> Riste: You could use tab to autocomplete my nick ;)
<Riste> @BluesKaj hmm it was set to OpenGL 2.0
<Riste> lordievader: damn thats handy ahhaha, new to all this sorry xD
<lordievader> Riste: What is the output of 'cat /proc/cmdline'?
<Riste> lordievader: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-18-generic root=UUID=4dc1d5b3-e410-4dc3-a2a8-c1a76c8e5c29 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<lordievader> Right, nothing wrong there.
<Riste> btw, just switched to opengl 3.1
<Riste> lordievader: btw, i want to thank you for the time and that you're trying to help me x)
<lordievader> Riste: No problem ;)
<lordievader> Riste: Do html5 videos show the same problem?
<Riste> lordievader: its wei'rd that youtube videos don't lag, however i don't think i've notticed any problems with that, ill go and check all the video type players
<lordievader> Actually that might be a clue, I think youtube prefers HTML5 nowadays... It might simply be flash misbehaving.
<Riste> lordievader: ok so html5 small player sized doesn't have problems, however going to fullscreen it loses fps, this indicates gpu problems imo
<lordievader> Hmm, it might be indeed. What resolution is your screen?
<BluesKaj> Riste, that could be a function of the internet connection, the website and other internet problems. Try a video stored on your HDD
<Riste> lordievader: atm im running dual screen on this laptop the laptop screen resultion is 1366x768 and the other screen which has only 2gmail tabs opened is 1920x1080
<Riste> BluesKaj: I can assure you it's not the internet however nice point, ill try downloading something now and giving it a test.
<lordievader> Hmm, that shouldn't be a problem.
<Riste> hmm another good clue, running it fullscreen whilst its downloaded doesnt lose fps
<Riste> the same video i tried on the browser
<BluesKaj> to me a direct link like a video on the hdd is the baseline then go from there
<Riste> BluesKaj: that's what I did, I downloaded the video on the HDD played it no issues
<Riste> this means that it might be problem with the online players on the browsers
<Riste> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea 2.6.1) (7u85-2.6.1-5ubuntu0.15.10.1) OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 24.85-b03, mixed mode)
<BluesKaj> I use the BBC video playe/flashplayer as a test it's the best player I've used over this 6mb dsl connection, it's a good test for a browser like firefox or chrome
<BluesKaj> even my local CBC online player can't compete with the BBC
<Riste> BluesKaj: what're you suggesting for me install a BBC extention on chromium or smth?
<BluesKaj> nopw, just use it as a test
<BluesKaj> nope
<Riste> If i were to use it it would be local, and I already tested local on HDD videos don't lose frames even in fullscreen unlike in the browser
<Riste> so im sorry but i dont understand what you're trying to suggest
<BluesKaj> strictly for online tests of your flash plugin to elinimate the player itself as the problem
<BluesKaj> eliminate even
<OpenSSL> in firefox for youtube it was using the flashplayer for the longest time :<
<OpenSSL> https://youtube.com/html5 to force the HTML5 player
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's mostly HTML5 now afaik
<BluesKaj> I don't youtube much tho
<OpenSSL> I personally use Minitube where possible
<OpenSSL> http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube (one in the repositories is outdated, I install from here and then lock the package)
<Riste> Nope, still result even with the html5 link when going full screen
<Riste> lol this is so weird
<OpenSSL> Riste: when you right click does the contextmenu have "Adobe Flash 11.blahblahblah" at the bottom
<Riste> OpenSSL: nope, its the html5 player, it goes about html5
<OpenSSL> hmm
<Riste> I dont think its the players themselves...
<Riste_> Sorry guys i accidently uplugged the ethernet, anything u said i didint read xD
<dlnx``> hello
<dlnx``> trying to install kubuntu 15.10 on my laptop
<dlnx``> can't get mouse or keyboard to work
<dlnx``> they're inactive
<dlnx``> not very much bios options to fiddle with, lenovo x1 carbon
<dlnx``> not many*
<dlnx``> anyone?
<bprompt> dlnx``:   sounds like it's frozen, rather than the keyboard and mouse aren't working... I run 12.04, but 15.10 should install the same way more  or less, so... I don't think it's the input devices, so much that the setup is frozen or stalled for some reason
<dlnx``> bprompt: how can I tell?
<dlnx``> also
<dlnx``> what can I do?
<bprompt> a frozen system would it .... well, frozen
<bprompt> dlnx``:    retry to boot with it, disabling some options, from the Kubuntu menu at startup, usually you can disable some things through the F6 key or f5
<dlnx``> k, thanks
<Gavin_> Hello
<bprompt> allo
<Gavin_> anyone running Kubuntu 15.10?
<mparillo> Gavin_: I am sure many of us are here. Do you have a specific question?
<Gavin_> I have a Nvidia GeForce GT 610 but my screen keeps blinking
#kubuntu 2015-11-21
<aris_> hi room new linux user 15.10 unfortunatelly added kubuntu weekly stable ppa s and after that vlc. vlc doesnt show all the frame in full screen only a part of it the biggest part is black and dragon player seems not be able to show subtitles any solutions
<lordievader> Good morning.
<aris_> hi room new linux user 15.10 unfortunatelly added kubuntu weekly stable ppa s and after that vlc. vlc doesnt show all the frame in full screen only a part of it the biggest part is black and dragon player seems not be able to show subtitles any solutions
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> o/
<Jim___> can I buy a USB stick with Kubunto already loaded?
<gtr> привет всем
<gtr> hello all's
<lordievader> o/
<Riste> Hello people and bots :D
<Riste> y so silent
<soee> hiho
<Riste> What's up :D?
<lordievader> Riste: It is the weekend ;)
<Riste> lordievader: hello, oh yeah forgot it's only me working for the weekends *starts crying immensly*
<starxx> hello
<starxx> ребята, подскажите по регистрации своего канала
<starxx> нужно дл скромной компании из 3х человек
<lordievader> Riste: Do you like your work?
<lordievader> !ru | starxx
<ubottu> starxx: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<starxx> shit..
<Riste> lordievader: it's not that bad, but it's not what i love :D
<lordievader> I see, well lets say it makes you appreciate other things more? (Trying to find a silver lining)
<Riste> hahahaha, i appreciate my job, especially where i come from and how things are here its awesome
<Riste> considering my age, soon hopefully though i'll be relocating starting from 0 :D
<somekool> hello, I had a bug with kscreenlocker which I thought KDE related. but i dont have same problem under ArchLinux, its just that my monitor does not go idle/sleep after few minutes when my screen is locked. if I logout and get to sddm, its fine. archlinux, fine in both cases, sddm and screenlocker
<lordievader> Sounds more like a config issue.
<BluesKaj> disable the screenlock
<lordievader> I was more hinting at System Settings -> Power management -> Energy Saving -> Screen Energy Saving
<jubo2> I got a 1TB USB3 disk
<jubo2> What's the best shot to make it work with GNU/Linukka, Windows and OS X ?
<jubo2> and what is the leading intelligent backup system for Kubuntu?
<jubo2> I mean copyleft solution
<jubo2> Actually the disk hasn't worked in a long time.. Did something wrong at some point
<lordievader> jubo2: For the second question, I'd say Dirvish. Not sure if it is copyleft though.
<jubo2> I plug it in to Kubuntu and it shows as 937GB disk in the file browser but I cannot access it
<jubo2> lordievader: ait.. I search for this Dirvish
<jubo2> I'd wish for something where I just plug in the disk occasionally and the system takes care of synccing the files that have changed
<jubo2> I don't currently have a machine I can dedicate to backupping
<somekool> lordievader: thanks for the hint, it is already set to 10 minutes.
<lordievader> jubo2: Write a udev rules which invoked dirvish/rsync when it is plugged in.
<jubo2> I dunno what is udev
<lordievader> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udev
<jubo2> ait..
<lordievader> If you plug in something udev makes sure it is actually usable. You can change his behaviour slighly by rules. Thus you can set up a rule detailing that if a device with id X is inserted program/script Y should run.
<jubo2> ok..
<lordievader> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Udev#Writing_udev_rules
<MichaelTun> anyone in here using Ubuntu 14.04 that would be willing to test something for me? Would take less than 2 minutes.
<MichaelTun> Kubuntu*
<jubo2> Can Gparted move partitions from disk to disk?
<jubo2> I'm unable to locate my Kingston provided partition mover CD
<jubo2> Got 6GB free on this Kubutnu15.10
<jubo2> So really would need to move this to another bigger disk
<lordievader> Not that I am aware of.
<lordievader> But dd can.
<jubo2> got one functional 2.5" 0.5TB disk here
<MichaelTun> gparted is for managing partitions not copying and moving but like lordievader said dd can do it
<jubo2> Maccple protections were nothing a little remount, 'sudo cp -r' and 'sudo chown username *' couldn't deal with yielding all protected files
<jubo2> :D :D
<jubo2> noticed on the way that 'sudo cd' will not run
<lordievader> It does, but it is pointless.
<jubo2> so I figured
<lordievader> You open a new session, change the dir and close the session.
<jubo2> Once http://maidsafe.net goes into Beta I gonna shop for good deal on 10x USB-to-SATA enclosures and hook 'em up
<lordievader> Blegh, usb to sata.
<jubo2> fill 'em up with really cheap used 0.25-0.32TB
<jubo2> [Sunday, January 25, 2015] [06:37:41 PM] <jubo2>        "It's like legalized socialism." ~ jubo-jubo on MaidSafe Networks
<jubo2> and definatelly donating this 1TB USB3 if I can get it back to working
<jubo2> the safecoins are paid via a fair lottery system btw
<jubo2> and by the time the 4-gigacoin ceiling is reached the system will have migrated from pure socialism to a socialist-freemarketist system
<jubo2> so hear me. nothing drastic will happen when the 4-gigacoin ceiling is hit
<jubo2> Services will continue to be provided to inhabitants of Planet Earth
<jubo2> Safecoins will continue to be paid if you need anything but the free level
<lordievader> Err, what does this have to do with Kubuntu support?
<jubo2> MaidSafe is pure amax0ring
<lordievader> I.e. its offtopic...
<jubo2> id est?
<Rok> anyone available to help me with a Kmail issue?  Upgraded from 15.04 to 15.10 and it appears as though it deleted all of my Local Mail folders.  I verified that the path to my local mail storage is correct, but all it shows is empty folders
<Rok> Anyone at all...
<Rok> Neat. Nobody helps. Nice. Why in the fuck is this listed as a support option?
<Rok> Well, just an FYI, your motherfucking email overwrote 15 years of backup files during an upgrade.  Backups that were stored in a secondary location (not the default path), so thanks for the support, douchebags!
<Rok> exit
#kubuntu 2015-11-22
<ejay> whats the shortcut to enable menu in okular?
<bprompt> ejay: ctrl-m usually, on most apps
<patte> hello, this is patte from italy [kubuntu 15.10], can i have little tip from you?
<patte> if is possible, of course
<patte> hei, is anyone here?
<patte> i need only a little help, not for "broke"....
<patte> hi Fine
<Finetundar> hi patte
<patte> sorry i need a little help
<patte> can you?
<patte> it's for modding my desktop kde5
<Finetundar> patte: I can try
<patte> i need to change size of icons, and spacing
<patte> i use kubuntu 15.10
<patte> on the desktop
<Finetundar> hmm, one sec
<patte> maybe is possible change from txt file?
<Finetundar> ok, can you go to your system settings?
<denza242> patte: spacing of the icons?
<patte> yes
<patte> maybe size etc etc...
<patte> maybe a config file... or a program like gnome dconf
<patte> just for modding my desktop like a n00b :-) (i'm n00b heheheh)
<Finetundar> patte: there are options for it in the system settings menu
<patte> for spacing of desktop icons? sure?
<patte> i can't find looool
<Finetundar> patte: well, I may be wrong, problem is all I have to go on right now is KDE 4. BUT if nothing more than the visual style changed then it should be the same
<patte> aaaa ok, thanks :-) i have the 5... and when i go on settings i can change all but not on the desktop...
<Finetundar> patte: for 4 it's System Settings--->Application Apperence---->icons
<Finetundar> --->advanced
<patte> yep i'm in, but, for desktop icons i have no possibilityes of change
<Finetundar> patte: you can't even change the size?
<patte> for all, i can set, dimension and animations, but for the desktop i can't... :__(
<Finetundar> There's no desktop section?
<patte> desktop section is there, but i can't clik with the mouse on dimension etc...
<patte> like without permission
<Finetundar> ?
<patte> i try with admin permission, but... not way...
<patte> soo i'm here for find another street :-)
<patte> maybe config file... or other...
<patte> way not street
<patte> street is like italian ehhehe
<Finetundar> no option to use admin, or no was as in you WON't use admin?
<patte> yes, i have option modificable for all pc, but not for the desktop inteface heheh
<Finetundar> give me a few, I'm gonna make a VM real quick
<Finetundar> Just need to DL the ISO
<patte> ok thanks for help
<Finetundar> No problem
<Finetundar> or ya know, vbox will decide not to work
<patte> hahahha no problem, good night
<patte> i go to bed
<patte> see you and thanks for trying :-)
<Finetundar> patte: night
<kernelcruncher> is there an alternative to wodim in k3b, in another distro I use cdrecord which gives better behaviour
<allon> Hi
<allon> I have a problem with krunner and can not find the solution in internet
<allon> I installed qtcreator
<allon> I can start it clicking on K + typing qtcreator in the research bar
<allon> but it does not appear when I type qtcreator in krunner (alt - f)
<allon> f2
<lordievader> Good morning.
<allon> good morning
<lordievader> Hey allon, how are you doing?
<allon> lordievader: find and you?
<lordievader> Doing good. Coffee is on its way :)
<allon> here it is nearly luch time :)
<allon> lunch
<excalibr> bonjour allon
<allon> Hi
<allon> BOnjour
<Smurphy> Tcho. Ils vont tres rapidement raler ici, si on parle francais ... Tu parles aussi anglais, utilise ca alors :)
<allon> I wonder how excalibr foud out I am french
<allon> when I speak it no doubt accent is there but I did not know you can see it when I write it :)
<excalibr> Not sure if this is good idea. I have kubuntu-ci ppa enabled and had some updates installed from it. Now I disabled the ppa and added kubuntu-backports ppa. And now Im about to install some updates from it. Should I expect a major disastar from doing this?
<lordievader> allon: 'abo.wanadoo.fr' says enough?
<allon> hehe :)
<allon> it does indeed
<allon> any idea about how to update krunner?
<allon> I can start my programms from the K command but not from Krunner
<excalibr> try kill it then give it a restart
<excalibr> I always thought it uses the same cache of apps list that apps launcher uses
<allon> I thougth too
<Smurphy> It is the: BOnjour - that gave you away.
<foormea> allon: does it just not show in the suggestions, or does it do nothing when you press enter?
<allon> the bonjour came after :)
<allon> it does not show in suggestion
<allon> I try to enter
<Smurphy> allon: You could eventually also delete the cache content. Cause that fixed quite some issues on my Upgrade (from 15.04 to 15.10)
<allon> I killed krunner and rerunned it no success
<allon> when I press enter after qtcreator it does open installation.txt
<allon> can you tell me where is this cache?
<Smurphy> allon: Don't remember. I remember that I had removed it.
<Smurphy> Hold on - checking.
<Smurphy> cd ~/.cache
<Smurphy> there is even a krunner entry :)
<Smurphy> I had deleted the plasmashell stuff.
<allon> you mean that in ./chache directory there is a krunner directory?
<Smurphy> in mine - there is, yes.
<Smurphy> If you did upgrade your system, I would eventually also wipe the .cache directory content entirely.
<allon> I did a fresh install from the lts
<Smurphy> fresh install from lts ?
<allon> from the 14.04
<Smurphy> fresh install means formatted etc.
<allon> yes
<Smurphy> So - this is an upgrade.
<allon> upgrade is not when you are in a 10.04 for exemple and click on upgrade my system?
<Smurphy> How does that work. You would have required to start a live OS/CD, then format it.
<Smurphy> you clicked on: Upgrade from 14.04 ?
<allon> no :)
<allon> I am not clear
<Smurphy> You are still in 14.04 ? or 15.10 ?
<allon> 14.04
<allon> because it last 3 years
<Smurphy> Ok. So - that is different then.
<Smurphy> I don't have a 14.04 LTS system anymore.
<Smurphy> Make a "lsb_release -d" please
<allon> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Smurphy> ok. the it is Ok. I suspect krunner is still on KDE4, hence I can't check here. You will have to wait until someone has it installed to compare.
<allon> works !!!!
<Smurphy> What - removing the cache ?
<allon> I went into /var/tmp/kdecache-<myusername>
<Smurphy> and you removed the krunner stuff ?
<allon> deleted my cache
<allon> and yes it does work
<allon> yes
<Smurphy> Cool. Ok - going back top my basement, got a drone top finish :)
<allon> thanks a lot for your help
<allon> going back to my toomorow timetable :(
<Smurphy> np :}
<ashledombos> Hi, I guess «it's the last kubuntu ever» is FUD, isn't it? :)
<hazamonzo> ashledombos: FUD?
<ashledombos> hazamonzo: well the articles that were written afetr announce from Jonathan Riddell
<hazamonzo> Ahh thats a shame
<yofel> uhm, could people please stop paying attention to those? Jonathan is gone, yes. Kubuntu might not be quite the same as it was in the future, yes. But there's no intention of discontinuing it completely.
<ashledombos> good, i'm asking as I switched very recently to kubuntu after hesitating with other kde centrist distros
<ashledombos> so I'm not very aware of all the past of kubuntu
<hazamonzo> ashledombos: I've been using Kubuntu for many years. I love it :)
<hazamonzo> And 15.10 is looking great at the moment
<soee> so 16.04 will be even better
<soee> with Plasma 5.5 etc. :)
<hazamonzo> Its all looking very pretty these days
<ashledombos> indeed
<ashledombos> my choice went to kubuntu as it seems to be the closest to kde vanilla and teh most beautiful too :)
<hazamonzo> ashledombos: I just wanted a classic taskbar. I wasn't a huge fan of the Ubuntu UI
<ashledombos> i guess i need to say Plasma now, old habits
<hazamonzo> And the useful desktop widgets like pastebin
<ashledombos> yes, though you can install some widget in unity doing the same stuff
<ashledombos> but it's not straightforward
<hazamonzo> ashledombos: I installed a ubuntu VM a while back and the vm wasn't too powerful. By default ubuntu (unity) had all these desktop fading effects that really slowed it all down... I found that i couldn't switch off the effects without a unity tool that i had to install, that in the end didn't actually work. It was slightly annoying
<hazamonzo> Also KSnapshot is much better than the ubunut screen capture tool
<hazamonzo> These are just small things but they are the reason i stick with Kubuntu
<ashledombos> yes you need something like shutter to have more or less the same features :) I agree Plasma is by default much better, especially the «open with»
<ashledombos> wich is a pain in all gtk environment
<hazamonzo> :)
<ashledombos> the transition to flat design is very good too in Plasma 5, I'm discovering it since two days
<ashledombos> the «alternatives» in widget is a good surprise
<ashledombos> have some crashing widget but I guess some are still fresh
<hazamonzo> Alternatives?
<ashledombos> yes, when you right click on task bar or «K» menu
<ashledombos> for instance
<ashledombos> you can switch to ful screen menu… icon tasks etc
<ashledombos> without having to nemove a widget and add a new one
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<hazamonzo> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo, hazamonzo
<clivejo> o?
<clivejo> o/
<CircuitZero> I've been trying to get base mosaic working on my nvidia cards for a while now - what am I doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/sTtBZUf0
<jubo2> I need to move some partitions to a bigger disk
<jubo2> Someone mentioned here it can be done with dd
<jubo2> but wouldn't Gparted also be useful in that?
<jubo2> what happens if I remove the partition marked "boot"?
<jubo2> I need to get rid of /dev/sda1
<jubo2> it's an old broken Kubuntu
<wuschLOR> hi there just a fix question I'm starting tu use akonadi - for mails (working) but I'm not sure where do integrate the smtp ?
<wuschLOR> any help here ?
<keithzg_> Sad that 15.10 still doesn't fix my lack of VTs on my main PC :(
<valorie> wuschLOR: integrate the smtp>
<valorie> ?
<valorie> are you talking about setting up kmail?
<valorie> if so, #kontact might be better
<valorie> keithzg_: how many do you need?
<keithzg_> valorie: "Any" would be nice :P
 * valorie happily uses yakuake
<wuschLOR> valorie: the question is do i have to add it to akonadi or to kmail
<Unit193> keithzg_: Didn't I help you fix this?
<valorie> wuschLOR: to kmail
<keithzg_> valorie: You helped me try to, never actually worked :(
<valorie> ?
<wuschLOR> I just saw im using kontact
<valorie> wuschLOR: kmail is one part of Kontact, yeah
<valorie> yakuake doesn't work for you?
<valorie> horrors
<keithzg_> valorie: Oh, no, yakuake works fine.
<valorie> ok
<valorie> whew
<valorie> my son insists on konsole, which is fine
<valorie> or.... are you talking the alt+f2, 3, 4 etc? VTs
<keithzg_> valorie: Yakuake's undeniably my #1 used application, heh, has been for years. Yeah my problem is on my one machine since the 15.04 upgrade I haven't been able to ex. ctrl-alt-f1 and get a terminal, which is fairly useful when a fullscreen game locks up, plasma crashes and doesn't restart, etc.
<valorie> because that seems a bit buggy at times here too
<valorie> alt+f1 doesn't work
<Unit193> keithzg_: sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/systemd/system/getty@.service /etc/systemd/system/getty.target.wants/getty@tty1.service && sudo systemctl start getty@tty1.service  then try switching to tty1?
<valorie> err, now it does, but immediately fills with error messages
<Unit193> I did that and it worked like a charm.
<valorie> all of them immediately fill with error messages for me
<valorie> errr, alt+ctl+f1 I meant
<valorie> must ingest moar coffee
<keithzg_> valorie: Yup, I gotcha :) Hmm. I'll have to reboot this machine to try that (was trying to see if it'd work under upstart). I wonder how I'll do that . . .
<Unit193> Ctrl+Alt+F1, right.  Well sometimes TTY1 does have some output from boot, I tend to favor TTY3 personally (I have the journel output on 12.)
<Unit193> Hah, well yeah, that won't affect upstart. :D
<keithzg_> Unit193: Worse, if you boot under upstart with 15.10, it appears that the GUI buttons in SDDM don't actually work for restarting! It does the countdown . . . and the countdown keeps going once it hits zero, then -1, then -2 . . .
<Unit193> keithzg_: Ahaha!  That's pretty awesome. :D
<Unit193> Wait, do you have systemd-shim installed?
<keithzg_> Unit193: Appears that I do on that machine.
<wuschLOR> valorie: hmm ... dosn't realy work - think I try it tomorrow when I'm not sleepy
<Unit193> OK, in *theory* it should work with -shim installed.
<keithzg_> Unit193: I do swear it worked a while back, this is the first time I tried it on 15.10 though.
<keithzg_> valorie: Yeah sadly I still just get a blank screen on tty1.
<valorie> wuschLOR: for kmail etc. questions, #kontact is the best place to ask
<valorie> keithzg_: ewww
<wuschLOR> ah ok
<Unit193> keithzg_: Huh, worked for me where it didn't before.
<wuschLOR> ty
<valorie> although I'm not sure my screen full of error messages is better
<wuschLOR> excelent lets hope i wont need it
<keithzg_> heh
<wuschLOR> never thougt it would be so hard to send letters now that getting them is so easy
<Unit193> keithzg_: What about manually starting it on tty1?
<Unit193> keithzg_: Or perhaps before doing that, show me sudo systemctl status getty@tty1.service
<keithzg_> Unit193: Claims all is well: https://paste.kde.org/pj9s1xreo
<keithzg_> Although . . . there's no /usr/lib/systemd/system/ ?
<Unit193> /lib/systemd/system/
<keithzg_> Ah, right, was looking at the wrong of the two paths.
<keithzg_> Still, I can't see how the service *would* be working since it's a symlink pointed towards /usr/lib/systemd/system/getty@.service which doesn't exist?
 * keithzg_ grabs valorie some coffee ;)
 * Unit193 has been wondering if keithzg_ is having brain segfaults.
<valorie> https://paste.kde.org/px4pys7x0 is mine, Unit193
<valorie> thanks for the coffee keithzg_!
<valorie> gotta rake some more leaves before the sun sets here, though
<keithzg_> valorie: You still had leaves to rake up?
 * keithzg_ and his northern climate are jealous
<valorie> I'm taking the last of the neighbor's big-leaf maple leaves
<valorie> my own sparse leaves are where they should be, on the beds
<keithzg_> valorie: Ah, I see I see
<valorie> but the bare ones get the maple leaves this year
<valorie> courtesy of my cold hands and feet out raking in freezing weather
<valorie> should have done it before it rained, when I could have just mowed them with the power mower
<valorie> but no, lacked the time back then
<keithzg_> Ah yes, the perpetual and invariably ironic problem of lacking the time to do things the easier way until it's too late!
<keithzg_> Unit193: Correcting the symlink and restarting that service seems to have accomplished nothing, alas. I'm a bit unclear here why "systemctl status" reported all was well despite the symlink being bogus.
<keithzg_> Interestingly enough, although the systemctl output is nearly identical, using the classic service $servicename status adds this line to the output: "Nov 22 15:30:43 district agetty[3161]: /dev/tty1.service: No such file or directory".
<keithzg_> But I guess that's just the difference between formulations. Maybe my brain *is* segfaulting ;)
 * keithzg_ is very much not a fan of things where no matter what's broken or what changes are made to fix it, the logs still all report the same blasé assurances :P
<Unit193> keithzg_: Weird, evening having the symlink wrong still seems to run the service. 0_o
<Unit193> I had forgotten to correct that when I added that for my own, and ps shows all 3 running already.
<bprompt> hmm
<Unit193> keithzg_: I think we can agree that systemd is doing some form of voodoo here, but yeah corrected those links.
<Unit193> keithzg_: You still with me kermit?
#kubuntu 2016-11-21
<SporkWitch> anyone else notice any issues with gpg in 16.10?  running into quite a few, between it putting sockets in the wrong directories (which you apparently cannot change), randomly forgetting my smartcard is there (requiring me to kill gpg-agent and restart it), and ssh-agent running for some undetermined reason (possibly causing conflicts).  Further, it also keeps trying to use a subkey for which no
<SporkWitch> secret key is available, rather than the one for which a stub is present
<thewest3818> allo tlm
<SporkWitch> signing issue with backports ppa: http://hastebin.com/iqenelalah.cs
<SporkWitch> gpg2 (2.1.11) symlinked to /usr/local/bin/gpg
<valorie> weird, SporkWitch -- can you report that in #kubuntu-devel ?
<valorie> I added it with no such problem, but that was awhile ago
<SporkWitch> looks like it's the symlink
<SporkWitch> removed it, added repo (and didn't get that weird "no openpgp data" message), and now it doesn't complain about keys.  put symlink back in place and it still behaves.  presumably this is resolved in 16.10, since 2.1.15 is there as gpg rather than gpg2
<SporkWitch> valorie: so looks like it's not worth filing an issue; i suspect symlinking gpg2 as gpg is rather an edge case
<valorie> ok
<braadli> I was being dumb; trying to connect without specifying a user (root)
<HiTiger666> I cannot get my broadcom Wireless card to work :( Tried all the guides with b43 installer etc. but nothing works...
<HiTiger666> Does anyone know how this can be done?
<asit> help me with instant messaging facebook plugin
<mojo_risin> Hello, I'm using Kubuntu 16.04. I use a laptop with an USB docking station with multiple monitors. I'm experiencing a problem where the own laptop monitor stays black after inactivity. Here is some info on my laptop: http://upaste.me/35c735962e62c6ab3
<mojo_risin> Could you please help guiding me on a way to fix/debug the problem?
<Tm_T> mojo_risin: I have seen such blackness happening when the laptop monitor get backlight set to zero
<Tm_T> as in, it doesn't go back up automatically, have to lean to hotkeys to get picture back
<mojo_risin> Tim_T, I have blacklight always constant but didn't try the hotkeys to get it back, will try next time it happens
<Tm_T> who's Tim?
<mojo_risin> Tm_T: sorry
<hateball> !tab | mojo_risin
<ubottu> mojo_risin: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Not_a_Robot> Please guys, can you help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23511073/
<Not_a_Robot> I can't lose the content!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yocs0000> Hi all, I am on 16.04 .... I would like the very last version of plasma, what is the best way in your opinion?
<yocs0000> To install 16.10 or to backport or ....
<yocs0000> Hi all, I am on 16.04 .... I would like the very last version of plasma, what is the best way in your opinion?
<yocs0000> To install 16.10 or to backport or ....
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, ok you want plasma 5.8.3 at launchapad staging-plasma and staging-frameworks ppas
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: is that the best way, or is it better if I upgrade to 16.10?
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, I'm on 16.10, but those ppas are available for 16.04 as well
<BluesKaj> frankly i think 16.10 is more stable than 16.04 IME
<grek> hi is possible to run plasma 4 in kubuntu 16.10 ? i have screen settings bug in 14.04 work fine now stop work (usb screen)
<BluesKaj> no
<grek> ok thanks
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: thank you! How do you upgrade? Is it possible to do it using a graphical interface?
<BluesKaj> yocs0000,  I recommend this: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, then, sudo do-release-upgrade , in the terminal. Make sure you switch the update manager to normal from LTS upgrades Only, first
<acheronuk> yocs0000: please do not add those ppas to 16.04. on their own, they will not work for Xenial
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: as above ^^^
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, thy're listed in the OS drop down ,in the framewqorks, and suddenly the dropdown in staging-plasma disappeared (Technical details about this ppa - choose your version)
<BluesKaj> it was there yesterday
<BluesKaj> any acheronuk he's not going to use them on xenial, he's upgrading to yakkety first
<BluesKaj> anyway
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: they have Xenial packages in them, but without some other ppas on top, the upgrade will be broken
<BluesKaj> ok , good ..I advised him to upgrade to 16.10 first since it's more stable IME
<acheronuk> end users should not really be adding our staging ppas anyway. only testers who are aware of the hazards. the packages in those ppas may be removed at any time, or updated with something new that is incomplete or broken while we work on it
<genii> !staging
<genii> ...there used to be a factoid something to that effect
<BluesKaj> some users like to be adventurous without being "testers" :-)
<fakam>  Hello I am having graphic issues. http://imgur.com/a/gJ18P  here is a image, when I'm playing a video or just at random black spaces appear and or the window frame vanishes on some windows.. Appreciate the help.
<oem> macbuntu is tight
<fakam> also is it possible to put unity on kde to see if maybe this fixes the issues?
<valorie> fakam: how would a desktop have any influence on graphical driver issues?
<fakam> I don't know.
<fakam> Maybe how it renders the desktop?
<valorie> you can try `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`
<valorie> or safer, `sudo ubuntu-drivers list`
<valorie> see what's available and do your own research
<valorie> ubuntu-drivers help has info as well
<fakam> Do my own research, I googled it, and no info.. I figured I'd come here hence "support chat?"
<fakam> thanks
<valorie> unfortunately the gui driver-manager is currently broken
<fakam> nvidia-367
<fakam> intel-microcode
<valorie> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices is also useful
<valorie> man ubuntu-drivers might give you more ideas as well
<fakam> I did not have this issue until recent.
<fakam>  Official Kubuntu support - sure lol
<fakam> +1 for support cya
<valorie> well, this isn't a Kubuntu issue
<dougl> good note to move fo...
<dougl> was that about an nvidia issue?
<SporkWitch> apt-get install muon, then either wait a bit or restart.  the graphical driver wizard will work now.
<SporkWitch> in 16.04, Discover and the additional drivers wizard are broken because muon isn't actually installed by default.  Installing it explicitly makes them work again.
<SporkWitch> (or rather, makes them work at all)
<Eli2_> out of curiostiy are there any reasons not to install muon ?
<Eli2_> or why was it taken out of the default
<valorie> SporkWitch: that sounds like a bug
<valorie> packaging error
<SporkWitch> valorie: it's fixed in 16.10 as far as i can tell
<valorie> sure, but 16.04 is our LTS
<valorie> we support it for 3 years I believe
<SporkWitch> FINE i'll submit a bug lol
 * SporkWitch is LAZY
<valorie> thank you!
<valorie> ubuntu-bug discover makes it less painful
<SporkWitch> it's not just discover, though, it's the driver wizard, as well as anything else that depends on muon, as well
<SporkWitch> lol, ubuntu-bug froze
<SporkWitch> how should i submit the bug report for ubuntu bug freezing when you hit cancel? lol
<valorie> yikes
<valorie> I actually did that once, and supposedly they fixed it
<valorie> it's called "apport" I found out
<SporkWitch> yeah, apport-kde
<SporkWitch> what's the url to just submit the report normally? lol
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bugs is the closest I could find
<valorie> so much better if you can get apport to work though
<valorie> you could try `apport-kde -f -p discover
<valorie> `
<SporkWitch> lol, command not found
<SporkWitch> this just keeps getting better
<valorie> -f = --file-bug and -p = package
<valorie> I was looking in man apport-kde
<SporkWitch> apport-cli works
<SporkWitch> you want it on muon, discover, or  the driver wizard?
<SporkWitch> seems like it should be on muon, since the issue is that muon isn't included in the default installed packages
<valorie> oh, apport-cli -f -p package
<valorie> sorry
<[Relic]> can anyone using plasma 5.8 tell me if it still has the sort alphabetically forced, when set to do not sort?
<valorie> ok, that's a good thought process
<valorie> because IMO it should be included
<valorie> I still find it far superior to Discover
<SporkWitch> it needs to be, because Discover and the driver wizard don't work without it
<SporkWitch> discover doesn't work without it; you can click things, but it has display bugs, and all search functionality is nonfunctional, until you install muon itself
<SporkWitch> (that said, i only use discover for browsing; i do my maint with aptitude)
<SporkWitch> gah, i'll have to file it when i get home, need to set up / recover a ubuntu one account, apparently
<SporkWitch> if you don't see a submission on muon from rob.klebes@gmail.com poke me the next time you see me, but i should remember
<SporkWitch> o/
<valorie> thanks SporkWitch
<[Relic]> had to install the muon package manager, hate discover and it never worked well
<SporkWitch> valorie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1643715
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1643715 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon package not installed by default" [Undecided,New]
<valorie> oh thank you very much
<SporkWitch> yup; i doubt the auto-attached files will be of any use, i saw some errors in them, but it's not related to the issue, which is muon not actually being installed by default
<SporkWitch> (and the issue isn't specific to the machine i submitted from)
<valorie> still, that gives the devels a way to easily check that
<valorie> so did ubuntu-bug finally come through for you?
<valorie> because it *usually* works
<SporkWitch> valorie: i just used apport-cli
<valorie> well, at least tht worked
<valorie> sheesh
<SporkWitch> ?
<valorie> I mean, at least apport-cli worked
<SporkWitch> gotcha
<valorie> I've brought it to the attention of the devels, so I hope it will be fixed soon, before the next point release at least
#kubuntu 2016-11-22
<SporkWitch> valorie: you got me yelled at :P
<valorie> sounds like a bit of a debate indeed
<SporkWitch> i'm with you; it's the LTS, fix that shit
<valorie> you called attention to a *problem* and I hope that will be fixed one way or another
 * valorie goes off to dinner
<SporkWitch> whatever his opinions, they're bundling packages that are broken without it
<SporkWitch> most importantly, it's a problem that only really affects the very users who are not likely to be able or willing to FIGURE OUT the workaround or fix
<Eli2_> wow
<Eli2_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<Eli2_> should be more prominently on the homepage
<Eli2_> especially the note about upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04
<Eli2_> upgrading "should not be attempted" !
<krytarik> Eli2_: It's in here too though: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-16-04-lts-release-anouncement/
<doyle> Hey. What version of plasma and qt does the latest kubuntu ship with?
<Eli2_> krytarik, did not read that page before pressing that upgrade button
<Eli2_> :/
<Eli2_> are there any plans to make it work properly
<Eli2_> i have kubuntu on some family computers where i don't really want to reinstall
<krytarik> The main problem is the Plasma 4 → 5 switch there.
<krytarik> So I don't think it'll ever work, no.
<Eli2_> hmmm, ok
<doyle> Hey. How can I get plasma 5.8.x installed? Is there a --enablerepo=updates-testing type flag for apt/
<doyle> ?
<Eli2_> doyle, from what i read you might have to wait for 17.04 to get it in a stable way
<Eli2_> maybe before that in the backports repo
<[Relic]> that's a weird one playing a full screen game changes the time
<doyle> Thanks Eli2_
<[Relic]> not sure why playing a game screws up the digital clock; not even sure what I would be looking for in settings to fix that either
<[Relic]> and even more bizarre the games get "discover" as the taskbar item and then the FF icon goes to 2 icons  :(
<[Relic]> think I shall reboot and see if that clears it up
<doyle> Man. Even the yakkety-proposed has failed me. The closest I can get to two 4k monitors off a thunderbolt 3 port is Fedora KDE Spin with plasma from updates-testing
<[Relic]> all cleared up  :)
<IrcsomeBot> reguard was added by: reguard
<[Relic]> weird that annoying time clock modifier thing is back
<drex> hello i have installed kubuntu on asus r558uf and trackpad is not working. what to do? i already tried booting with i8042.reset and i8042.nomux=1 but no luck still its not working. please help?
<drex> ps i am using kubuntu 16.04 lts
<hateball> drex: it's not disabled with a hardware switch either?
<hateball> drex: looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/763584/elantech-touchpad-not-working-on-ubuntu-16-04-and-arch-linux someone used "i8042.kbdreset=1" instead
<drex> hateball: i tried i8042.kbdreset=1 also its not working
<drex> hateball: and hardware switch is on
<drex> external mouse is working and also first time it worked but after reboot its not working
<hateball> drex: hmmm, sorry I dont know anything about this issue really. You could try asking in #ubuntu also, since it's got more people and it's a kernel issue
<drex> ok i will try there thanks for the info
<SporkWitch> hateball: if you see him come back, have him try booting with acpi disabled.  Hopefully that's not it, but that is something I saw once with a Toshiba laptop and ubuntu (issues were worse with other distros, but at least with ubuntu the only issue was the touchpad wouldn't work unless you disabled ACPI features)
<hateball> SporkWitch: cheers
<SporkWitch> mind you that issue was back in 2010 or 2011
<SporkWitch> i've since made a point of buying sony laptops; nice standard parts, and i've yet to run into a single hardware compatibility issue with linux
<lali> hi
<lordievader> o
<lordievader> o/
<yocs0000> I have problem: I hve an external monitor connected and I can only show the content of the laptop screen, and not haev iit as a extension. Why?
<yocs0000> Until two weeks ago I could!
<hateball> yocs0000: have you went into the monitor config (kscreen) and made sure the monitors are beside each other?
<hateball> if they are laying on top of each other, it will mirror
<yocs0000> solved!
<yocs0000> hateball: yes, that was the issue. :)
<yocs0000> hateball: I tried your suggestion yesterday it froze my laptop .... :)
<hateball> yocs0000: refresh my memory
<hateball> yocs0000: for reference, all kscreen configs are in ~/.local/share/kscreen, one file for each monitor... so if things are ever super broken you can hop to a tty and delete those files for a fresh start
<IrcsomeBot1> reguard was removed by: reguard
<yocs0000> hateball: no, I was referring to the apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to try out unity
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hateball> yocs0000: aha
<yocs0000> hateball: I hated you a bit .... :D
<hateball> yocs0000: thats nice
<yocs0000> hateball: but then hey, no pain no gain .... or so they say! :d
<IrcsomeBot1> reguard was added by: reguard
<IrcsomeBot1> reguard was removed by: reguard
<mcscruff> is there a way to stop my internet cutting out when my screen lock itself
<SporkWitch> separate issues, to a degree.  sounds like the screen isn't locking, but rather the machine is sleeping
<SporkWitch> locking the screen, by itself, doesn't affect network connection
<mcscruff> it locked the screen to the login screen, maybe i caught it as it was going to sleep.  i will play with power management and get it never to sleep on mains
<SporkWitch> that's what i'd recommend
<shane777> i'm using two separate keyboards and both need different key mappings. I stumbled across an app that handles this, but can't recall it. Anyone got any ideas?
<SporkWitch> why are you using different keyboards?  why not just use the built-in support for multiple layouts and toggling between them?
<SporkWitch> it's right in the KDE settings
<shane777> they're both connected at the same time - laptop + external
<SporkWitch> by why different layouts?
<shane777> not layouts
<shane777> key mappings
<shane777> laptop keyboard has pgup and pgdn where home and end should be
<shane777> external keyboard was made by humans and is in the proper location
<wojtex> hello
<SporkWitch> shane777: so you're wanting, via software, to treat the pgup signal from the internal keyboard as home instead, but NOT do this for the external?
<shane777> corret
<shane777> correct
<shane777> I think xkb may be what I was thinking of. Looking into that now
<SporkWitch> i don't know of anything that would behave in that way.  your best bet would be to use the native tools to toggle mappings
<xubuntu18w> hello
<xubuntu18w> ???
<valorie> xubuntu18w: this is a help chan -- ask your question
<valorie> for chat, join the #kubuntu-offtopic
#kubuntu 2016-11-23
<LinuxRanBrain> -------------------------------------------------------- The no trolls allowed, ask anything about linux, group for newbies to masters; always active Linux group. It's more like a lounge than a Facebook group.  Join our family and enjoy your stay.  We already have nearly 7500 members.   No trolling allowed.. This group is NOT a hacker group so please do not ask about hacking.  Also, be nice to eve
<wojtex> hello guys
<wojtex> I have Kubuntu 16.10 and I cannot launch KMail app - akonadi error...
<herewegoagain> can anyone tell me why apt is timing out on us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<herewegoagain> konversation wont connect either
<herewegoagain> I can ping it just fine
<herewegoagain> hello?
<schnoodles> Is there a way to force my laptop screen to always be the primary monitor and #1? A lot of the time when the system comes back from the display being turned off it turns into the #3 monitor. (I think because it takes longer than the other 2 screens to come back)
<user|67371> When I try to boot the liveusb install, it goes to a black screen
<user|67371> Should i redownload the iso?
<valorie> hmmm, we had bug reports for the beta, but we thought that was fixed
<valorie> dang it
<mparillo> I only get this in a VM, but others have reported this on real HW: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<vip> Hi, is kscreenshot missing for yakkety?
<lordievader> Probably replaced with spectacle
<vip> lordievader: thank you
<lordievader> No problem
<vip> need to change prtscn shortcut then
<bubbafat_> Is there a keyboard shortcut for switching back to the default activity?  Meta+Q shows it in the list but I can scroll to it (I can obviously click on it).  Meta+Tab will shift from default to other activities but not to default.  Meta+Shift+Tab won´t change to it either.  Am I missing another option?
<bubbafat_> I know I can set an activity-specific shortcut on the activity settings, but I was hoping to just be able to toggle through it like other activities.
<powerking> hello
<powerking> anybody with asm knowledge?
<powerking> hello?
<acheronuk> hi :)
<acheronuk> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<powerking> asm the register eax
<powerking> i need see result in terminal
<powerking> mov eax, SYS_OPEN
<powerking> 			mov ebx, userlistfile
<powerking> 			mov ecx, 0x0102
<powerking> 			mov edx, 0x0666
<powerking> 			mov [result], eax
<powerking> i try this
<powerking> mmm
<powerking> well the ask is, how to print eax register?
<acheronuk> powerking: I expect this is not the best channel to ask in
<powerking> ok
<dhia> hello please i have a probleme with odbc oracle and Qt on kubuntu
<dhia> who can help me i ducked it for days but result
<user|69008> hi
<gstnet> ahh, good to see people here. based on some reddit posts for a moment i thought i might be the last kubunut user
<acheronuk> gstnet: nope. you certainly are not :)
<SporkWitch> gstnet: not until something better comes around, or it continues its downward spiral to the point that it becomes worse than something else
<sintre> lol i just had to tear apart a new notebook to get rid of win ten with a new ssd
<sintre> yes got problems with kubuntu , but it works
<sintre> thank god
<sintre> :)
<gstnet> SporkWitch:  I do not see that "downward spiral". I keep upgrading install from 2009 (it is at 16.10 now) and things just seem to work for me.  I do see people suggesting other options adn I keep thinking I should try them, but I cannot find reason good enough. I almost hoped I might be the last user to give me an excuse tro try something else :)
<sintre> just delvopment  glitches imo , whith last install bootlaoader didn't work with new lts release
<sintre> also some serous issues with dual monitors
<sintre> i think most things will get sorted with time
<SporkWitch> gstnet: regressions in virtual desktop support, pushing activities (which are buggy as hell and have incredibly poor performance), the downgrade from Muon to Discover for GUI package management (and the fact that Discover is broken unless you install Muon alongside it; it's not by default), breaking the Driver-Wizard (requires apt-xapian, possibly muon as well).
<SporkWitch> and these are all issues in 16.04
<sintre> i agree ,  on all of it
<sintre> had to download multiple "update" managers
<SporkWitch> i'm with you, it's been solid progress since around 8.04 when i really started using it instead of gentoo (the only hiccough along the way was when pulseaudio replaced the old back-end, but that was fixed a point release or two later), and it's managed that UNTIL 16.04, which launched VERY broken
<sintre> finally after months i don't hall silly grey boxes surrounding my icons
<gstnet> SporkWitch:  got it. Good thing I do not use any of the thing you mention.  I do not have use for activities and I am content with apt-get
<SporkWitch> probably 15 as well, but i generally only use LTS releases
<sintre> yea someone in this chat actually had to give me the instruction in command line to update everything
<SporkWitch> gstnet: no one uses activities, they're rubbish, that's the reason for the deliberate regression on virtual desktop support, to try to force people to use activities
<SporkWitch> (no joke, that is the official reason)
<sintre> had like 260 ackages needing upgraded from clean isntal of last lts release
<sintre> think we might need to rethink keeping that as the lts release lol
<sintre> that was last week lol
<SporkWitch> sintre: yeah, just did a fresh install on one of my machines as well; always loads of fun tracking everything down
<SporkWitch> looks like the plymouth + nvidia conflicts have gotten worse, too; used to be nomodeset was enough to get it to boot, no i need to do nosplash entirely
<SporkWitch> (only really an issue if you use LUKS for FDE)
<sintre> although the whole set of intel drivers finally made my "extended" dessktop connect via hdmi work at it native resolution , still no fix for being able to clone at the native resolution though
<sintre> absolutely no support for projecting screen to a smart tv or a newer blu ray player
<sintre> :(
<SporkWitch> y'know, would actually be pretty cool to have "all" as an option for which screen a window is displayed on; there's generally no good reason, other than performance, to mirror instead of extend.  if you need something on both screens, just display it on both screens, y'know?
<SporkWitch> and by "projecting screen" do you mean e.g. chromecast?
<sintre> i agree, but they gotta er make the goofy thing work hehe
<SporkWitch> that's an issue on pretty much all devices that aren't google
<sintre> broadcaste via wifi
<sintre> via wifi card to tv or smart tv
<SporkWitch> nothing anywhere supports wifi-direct, and if it does, it's flaky as all hell lol
<SporkWitch> i've never gotten anything that claims to support it to work reliably
<SporkWitch> better to just shell out for a chromecast (and a lot of newer tvs have integrated chromecast support)
<gstnet> chomecast works fine here.. pc to smart-tv, but again, it is somethign i do not really have much use for.
<sintre> that a usb dogle thingy
<SporkWitch> chromecast works from chrome; arbitrary file / screen sharing with it is mixed
<SporkWitch> and usually requires a plugin of some sort
<SporkWitch> and yes, chromecast is a dongle, though like i said, some smarttvs now, especially the newer ones, have integrated chromecast support
<sintre> yea , i can hope one day , in mean time would nice for clone feature to work given i have a 10 foot hdmi cable with no use for atm
<SporkWitch> sintre: i'm 99% sure that's user error
<sintre> certainly as you said not a needd feature
<SporkWitch> sintre: AFAIK you just have to drag the displays on top of each other in the display settings, and that mirrors instead of extends
<sintre> really?, maybe you not trying to be offensive
<SporkWitch> (thanks for reminding me, btw, those are some more regressions: settings and UI are MUCH worse than they used to be, especially locale settings, which no longer allow for granular control of formats, instead you have COUNTRY DROP-DOWNS with hundreds of entries)
<SporkWitch> sintre: again, pretty sure dragging the displays on top of each other does mirroring; saw someone in this very channel mention it in the past 48 hours
<SporkWitch> so yes, user error :)
<sintre> lets see , if it works give me fice minutes and i'll confirm if user error
<sintre> gotta get hdmi cable again
<SporkWitch> np; i'd test on my side, but i don't want to fuck up my own display settings lol
<ahoneybun> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<SporkWitch> cool, i'm already in compliance
<SporkWitch> head back to tumblr and your safe spaces
<ahoneybun> SporkWitch: I'm refering to the f*ck
<sintre> na if this doesn't work i'll need play doe thearapy
<SporkWitch> oh, so obscuring the word that your average 3rd grader already knows with a single layer makes it ok?
<SporkWitch> sintre: not you, the one that is bothered by a single "fuck" not directed at anyone, but apparently thinks "f*ck" makes a difference
<sintre> lol ok just booted to my tv , it mirros but hides my icons
<ahoneybun> SporkWitch: simply watch the language please
<sintre> automaticly , guess last update helped it auto correct somehow
<SporkWitch> i will continue to make sure that my fucks are not directed at anyone
<ahoneybun> stop it please
<SporkWitch> sorry, f*cks
<sintre> ok yea no fights with moderator whiele i had a tv crisis now
<SporkWitch> (since that apparently makes a difference)
<ahoneybun> mm
<sintre> brb gonna go dig into settings again :)
<ahoneybun> I'd rather avoid the whole word
<SporkWitch> and i'd rather people act their age
<Unit193> SporkWitch: The channel rules generally have a no cussing rule, it's pretty standard to follow rules for whereever you are.  You are free to curse in other channels, just please not here.
<valorie> the channel rules are for the Ubuntu community as a whole
<valorie> not special for here, and none of us is prudish
<valorie> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<sintre> hmm odd it mirrors and i got some bezare / extended mirror display
<sintre> gonna try to change primary display to lappy  as it says only hmdi ' tv' is there
<sintre> see if that mirror thing works , probally is tv higher resolution than notebook
<sintre> then its mirrors at lower resolution
<sintre> which looks like err garbage? :)
<ahoneybun> thanks Unit193
<SporkWitch> amusingly, there's no mention of profanity, excessive or otherwise, in the linked policies
<SporkWitch> and all of these tears because of a single fsck that wasn't directed at anyone, that only became an issue because of people whinging
<sintre> ok lol hdmi was hiding ontop of notbook screenn < user error there
<ahoneybun> SporkWitch: we'd like to avoid cussing all together
<sintre> so how do i for it to mirror again pls
<SporkWitch> you might want to update your policies then, rather than pointing at them and they don't make any mention of it
<SporkWitch> rofl
<Unit193> SporkWitch: You got a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService when you joined.  To discuss further, please join #ubuntu-ops.
 * genii makes sure Unit193 and ahoneybun get fresh coffees
<SporkWitch> yes, those would be the policies that make no mention of profanity; which i admit is rather surprising.  most make a point of mentioning at least EXCESSIVE profanity
<ahoneybun> SporkWitch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ahoneybun> final warning
<SporkWitch> yes, i've read it, it makes no mention.  So what about "fanny?"  "buggered?"  Is it only american english naughty words?
<ahoneybun> This means that you should avoid any language which may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such language.
<[Relic]> Is there some way of stopping 16.10 task manager from sorting windows alphabetically when set to "do not sort"?
<ahoneybun> which means that the word you used is covered
<ahoneybun> either way
<acheronuk> Language and Subject
<acheronuk>     All Ubuntu IRC channels are visited by people whose ages vary, and whose tolerances of language and subject choice vary equally as much. Please be considerate of everyone and keep all the Ubuntu IRC channels friendly places for everyone. This means that you should avoid any language which may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such language. Support channels are usually very busy places, and we prefer them
<acheronuk> strictly for support only.
<SporkWitch> oh i see, well i'm offended by you addressing me improperly.  You should be referring to me as "i make mountains of molehills"; your misgendering and improper pronoun use is highly offensive.
<sintre> WHOOT it fkin worked
<sintre> ohh sh** trouble now
<sintre> :)
<sintre> thx for the tip had to hit the good apply button
 * SporkWitch waits for it
<sintre> mirrored with tv at its native resolution :)
<SporkWitch> sintre: told ya :)
<sintre> hehe happy dance happy dance
<SporkWitch> sintre: and you doubted me :P
 * SporkWitch hands out the hypocrisy signs, since the profanity a moment ago was ignored
<sintre> hehe well i had to do a little more trial by eror but i learn with guidance
<sintre> :)
<sintre> now let me see if sound works
<SporkWitch> oh, good luck on that one; i can't even get sound via hdmi to work reliably in windows, lol
<ahoneybun> sintre: !language
<ahoneybun> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sintre> seems , still conclict with reoslutions
<sintre> as will cuto taske bars and icon when tv main hmm
<sintre> well one step closer
<SporkWitch|2> lol
<SporkWitch|2> sintre: **** ******* ** *****
<sintre> well can do a mirror but tv will default
<ahoneybun> well then Unit193
<sintre> probally seems different reoslutions now
<sintre> are the problem
<sintre> so only way to do a full mirror is to turn prohection resolution to match lapytop
<sintre> then get blurry picutre
<sintre> well another step closer
<SporkWitch|2> let that be a lesson, sintre, never point out hypocrisy by professional victims offended by everything
<SporkWitch|2> and yeah, i'm not aware of any solutions that allow you to do mirroring at different resolutions
<SporkWitch|2> you'd need to extend the display instead, and use a program that lets you do a separate window; i believe libreoffice will do that for its powerpoint equivalent; can have your notes and such on one screen, while the presentation is full screen on the other display
<sintre> there is a scaling feasture , but that doesn't increase res hehe
<sintre> make it look like flinstones
<sintre> :)
<sintre> I think the mod is trying t keep the channel pg , but those pg kids have fouler mouths then we could hope for  :)
<ahoneybun> those are the rules, simple
<SporkWitch|2> it's more that they're the only one that noticed or cared, and whinging about a one-off not directed at anyone drew more attention than the allegedly offending action itself; then there's simply the principle of "might cause offense" which is an absurd standard to begin with.  I'm offended by how overly sensitive these children are, you don't see me calling for them  to be silenced.
<SporkWitch|2> also noteworthy that i, the terrible, terrible curse-word user, am the only one who actually made a positive contribution in the past 15 minutes lol
<sintre> yes you did
<SporkWitch|2> glad i was right and you got it working, by the way :)
<sintre> and we need more active people talking in here many times i've logged on into this channel and hours go by without anybody talking hmm wonder why  :P
<SporkWitch|2> and i mean it when i say good luck on sound; sound via hdmi on computers has always been hell, in my experience.  Even worse on desktop, since they usually require an extra audio cable connected to the GPU itself
<sintre> hell is bad word too be careful :)
<SporkWitch|2> oh no, i said hell; the christians might cry...
<sintre> enough fun with that for tonight , gotta recharge lappy battery
<SporkWitch|2> hehe
<sintre> this suxourz my fride is fully with thanksgiving stuff , no room to store beer to chill
<SporkWitch|2> well, depending on region, could just set it outside lol
<SporkWitch|2> at least you've got beer; i'm tapped out until my VA check comes in next week
<sintre> central florida unfurtately
<sintre> although cold snap over weekend , not cold enough
<sintre> reminds me i gotta test the heat longer than 3 hours , this weekend
<sintre> around here people start turning it on and alot don't come on can take days for ac/heat guy to get to fixing it
<SporkWitch|2> i lived in georgia at one point, i get you; get even a cm of snow though and everyone loses their minds lol
<sintre> alright next new lappy challenge is , how to enablge full dis encyption for my ssd inside of kubuntu
<sintre> disc
<sintre> this one is gonna be a doozey
<SporkWitch|2> enabling it AFTER install is a lot harder than DURING
<SporkWitch|2> honestly, it'd probably be easiest to just back up your files and nuke it, choose the FDE option during install
<sintre> nothin import transfered to it yet
<sintre> so that install option will use the encyption feature of the ssd?
<SporkWitch|2> that would be my advice, then; reinstall and choose the "use full disk and set up encrypted LVM" option during the install
<SporkWitch|2> if you have a yubikey or similar token, you can even set it up to use challenge-response with it to secure the keys
<sintre> http://www.crucial.com/usa/en/ct250mx200ssd1
<sintre> is my drive , older but works better than the crap 5400 rps thing dell sent with notebook
<sintre> no clue what yubikey is
<SporkWitch|2> hardware token with a secure element on it; can store pgp keys, x509 keys, OATH secrets, as well as two configurable slots that can be programmed for static passphrase, yubico's proprietary OTP system (notes to follow), or HMAC-SHA1 challenge-response.
<SporkWitch|2> it also functions as a u2f device
<SporkWitch|2> re: the yubico OTP feature, the big advantage with it is that the secrets are never exposed, assuming you don't modify that slot; the secrets are pre-loaded during manufacturing, and so it's only ever on their systems, and your key, it never goes over a network, arguably making it more secure than other OATH applications, which by necessity must transmit the secret to you over the network.
<SporkWitch|2> in this case, the key is neve exposed except when they're loading it into their server and your key (since, in theory, it's physically impossible to extract secrets from a secure element; there are some attacks to defeat this, but they're pretty nuts, to the point of being largely academic)
<sintre> well i think mine is 5 gen 13 from intel
<sintre> not sure if it has that feature
<sintre> and if it does probally locked by dell anyways
<sintre> poked around in bios no option for a hdd password of any wort
<sintre> sort
<SporkWitch|2> nonono, sorry, i'm talking about using LUKS for it.  i suppose you could argue that it's not "true" FDE, since you need to have a single, small unencrypted portion for the software needed to unlock the LUKS LVM, but yeah, typically when we're talking about FDE on linux, we're talking about LVM with LUKS.  The Kubuntu graphical installer includes an option to automatically configure an encrypted
<SporkWitch|2> LVM when it asks you what drive you want to install on, or if you'd like to partition manually.  NOTE: there IS a bug in the installer (has been for years) that fails HARD if you try to do encrypted LVM with manual partitioning; best to be able to have it do a whole drive, and add any other drives you want AFTER install.
<sintre> well when i use the lts release the boot loader didn't install correctly
<SporkWitch|2> weird...
<sintre> to get kubuntu to work i actually installed original ubuntu and that dual booted system , so kind scared to use the kubuuntu installed to set a hdd pass
<SporkWitch|2> back in a few, happy to try to help you toubleshoot when i get back
<sintre> np , c ya in a bit
<SporkWitch|2> back
<sintre> wb
<sintre> just surfing amazon for some xmas presents
<sintre> forgot its freak like 1 month away lol
<sintre> good news only gotta get 4 people something
<SporkWitch|2> yay?
<sintre> yea no kids here so 15-20 bucks each
<sintre> why'd you ban sport wiitch
<sintre> :(
<sintre> well i hope they don't keep baning/kicking you
<SporkWitch|2> this really is getting quite tedious, but hey, why contribute usefully when we can defend tumblr
<sintre> boring chennl without anybody to talk to
<valorie> could you take this to off-topic please?
<SporkWitch|2> what? you mean the on-topic troubleshooting sintre's issues? lol
<valorie> very disappointing conversation
<valorie> not the actual support, which is fine
<Unit193> SporkWitch|2: Or just discuss with them like said, in #ubuntu-ops.
<valorie> but the adolescent "rules are made for other people" attitude
<valorie> when just yesterday you were helpful
<sintre> he was helpful for me today
<SporkWitch|2> i'm regularly helpful, i just have low tolerance for hypocrisy and people offended by existence
<SporkWitch|2> and i think the logs speak quite clearly to the fact that of the 4 people talking in the past hour, i'm the only on that's been helpful lol
<SporkWitch|2> granted not exclusively helpful, but the only one being helpful lol
<mm_> aaa
<SporkWitch|2> as i was saying, sintre, i'm back, so what seems to be the trouble getting FDE working?
<sintre> its the bootloader  installed from kubuntu lts i used
<SporkWitch|2> what about it?
<sintre> for some reason would not reconise it the eiu type thing
<sintre> regular ubuntu install
<sintre> overwrode bootloader and installed it probperly some how for dual boot
<sintre> thats how i can use kubuntu on new pc
<sintre> defaults to kubuntu
<sintre> but can catch it and boot to regular unbuntu if i want
<sintre> so not sure if its the lts release that the problem lies
<SporkWitch|2> odd; i didn't think ubuntu was using anything different; was this the first attempt you made at a fix? is it possible something just went wrong during that initial install?
<sintre> tried twice same usb stick
<valorie> did you do a grub update?
<SporkWitch|2> doubt the stick affected it, though i've historically had poor luck with bootable usbs
<sintre> so it installs but for some reason my bios doesn't see the bootloader it put on the hdd
<SporkWitch|2> silly question, but if you have multiple hard drives, is your bios looking at the right drive?
<sintre> no didn't update anything just used the kubuntu iso for lts
<sintre> then used unetbootin
<sintre> then it installed fine to hdd
<valorie> there is an old bug which bit me once where grub was installed on the *stick* rather than the HD
<sintre> then wouldn't boot
<SporkWitch|2> shouldn't need to do anything with unetbootin...
<SporkWitch|2> (unless i'm being silly and that's the GUI installer application, lol)
<sintre> yea its the make a bootable iso image for dummies linux thing hehe
<sintre> yea thats weird valorie though why on earth did it go thru whole install then forget to isntall the loader lol
<valorie> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man8/update-grub.8.html has quite an indepth discussion
<SporkWitch|2> is that actually a bug, or is it just confusing? both USB devices and sata drives get sdX designations, after all
<valorie> well, it took me awhile to figure out because if I left in the usb, everything was fine
<SporkWitch|2> i could totally see accidentally telling it to install the bootloader on the usb drive lol
<valorie> once it was removed, no boot
<valorie> but it's a heisenbug
<valorie> seemingly happens randomly
<sintre> well i used latest ubuntu which is new then the kubuntu lts , think that may have had something to do with it?
<sintre> or was it forced to do a dual install then that made it install one properly
<SporkWitch|2> that fits with my hypothesis that it's the naming; there's no guarantee that sda will be the same device from boot to boot; hence the change in naming schemes for things like network adapters
<SporkWitch|2> sintre: don't know what to say other than to try it again and take notes, heh; that seems a VERY odd bug, one that i've never encountered before, but i use DVDs rather than USB for my install media, so that may be a factor
<SporkWitch|2> sintre: the 16.04.1 image from a couple days ago works fine when burned to DVD, i can confirm.
<SporkWitch|2> (and by fine i mean, "it installs correctly, but it still has lots of missing things that break stuff, as was mentioned earlier")
<sintre> got only a few spare dvds , but something else happpend connected
<SporkWitch|2> nice thing about optical media is that it's CHEAP
<sintre> i wanted to flash the firmare of my sdd in new lappy
<sintre> did the whole make usb iso thing
<SporkWitch|2> on your own there; i've not messed with SSDs at all; they were too costly at the time of my last build, and i've been broken since i separated from the military lol
<sintre> didn'tr reconise it
<SporkWitch|2> s/broken/broke/
<sintre> burned my last blank Dvd booted and updadted fine
<sintre> na something with this new boot reconising thing in bios might have something to do with it
<sintre> forgot the acronym
<SporkWitch|2> UEFI secure boot?
<sintre> yea
<valorie> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SporkWitch|2> that might explain it; ubuntu's is signed; i dont think the one on the kubuntu installer is
<valorie> imo that has gotten better and better
<valorie> by which I mean ubuntu dealing with it
<sintre> yes yes lets get this one fixed!
<SporkWitch|2> well, UEFI didn't exactly have much of anyplace to go BUT up
<valorie> SporkWitch|2: that might have been true for awhile, but I believe that to be long fixed
<SporkWitch|2> dunno, the only EFI device i have is my chromebook lol
<sintre> valorie> 10 tries it aint fixed for me and my machine
<ahoneybun> it's worked fine on my laptop with no issues
<sintre> lappy is brand new
<SporkWitch|2> sintre: it's not a matter of tries; Secure Boot uses asymmetric encryption to verify the integrity of the bootloader; if ti's not signed by a trusted key, it won't boot
<sintre> yes this is a 8 year old laptop i'm typing it install fine here
<sintre> new laptop purchased 1 month ago iw won't boot
<SporkWitch|2> sintre: the EASIEST fix is to just disable secure boot (often called "legacy boot" in the settings) so that you can load unsigned bootloaders; this has a security cost, as you are no longer protected from malware rewriting the bootloader
<sintre> so don't want to fight , but if its a bug that can be fixed well i'd hope we try to get word out about it
<sintre> if they can fix it in ubuntu why they hell can't they use that bootloader in kubuntu iso's?
<sintre> <sry christians
<ahoneybun> UEFI works fine here
<valorie> this isn't about christians, the rules for the chan say keep it family friendly
<ahoneybun> you just need to make a EFI partition, install the bootloader to that partition
<SporkWitch|2> try setting the new one to legacy boot and see what happens; if it works, then that means the bootloader isn't signed and/or the correct key isn't trusted by your machine (it SHOULD be possible to install the pubkey, but again, easier to just turn off secure boot)
<valorie> no problem with uefi here either, and this machine is recent
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-GT60-2PC': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.8.0-27-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4810MQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 1899-1900/3800 MHz, RAM: 23811/24029 MB, Storage: 319/967 GB, 354 procs, 25.72h up
<SporkWitch|2> no mention of family, either
<sintre> my machine runs FINE , this whole convo is about the INSTALL
<sintre> which only would be reconised after ubuntu newest version was installed dually and it placed the correct bootloader
<SporkWitch|2> sintre: well then it didn't run fine, because one bootloader is working but not the other, hence my suspicion that you have secure boot on, one is signed, and the other isn't.
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Kubuntu sets GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR which would make grub use different rules since it'd check for 'Ubuntu' there, and fallback when 'Kubuntu' was set.  That's been long fixed though.
<sintre> not as tech savy as you guys but i know what i did and didn't do what worked and din't
<sintre> spork> i agree it didn't work fine but it somehow boots and works , only solution that i could do
<sintre> and no i don't have any real plans for original ubuntu
<SporkWitch|2> dunno what to tell you mate, you're not really giving me anything else to work with, and you don't seem willing to work with me to figure it out.
<sintre> so , the pc is clean so i can still trobule shoot it , no data loss or anything
<sintre> well starting clean , boot and install from usb
<sintre> same problem won't boot from hdd after install
<sintre> or do i need to change settings before install?
<sintre> really where to begin if this problem is consistent
<SporkWitch|2> disable secure boot / set it to legacy boot, then see if it boots
<sintre> that doesn't seem to explain how the other bootloader works
<SporkWitch|2> A is signed, B is not.  Secure boot is on.  A boots, B does not.
<SporkWitch|2> my hypothesis is that the ubuntu one is signed by a key in the trust store; the kubuntu one may not be signed, or if it is, may not be signed by a key in the trust store.
<SporkWitch|2> if switching to legacy boot works, that would preliminarily confirm my hypotheiss
<SporkWitch|2> *hypothesis
<sintre> yea gonna keep it in my tomorrow , gotta dig out flash drives and some dvds
<sintre> btw you called me mate i assume australian or english
<sintre> tomorrow is turkey day her ein america , so gotta survive that before this new challenge :)
<SporkWitch|2> american, but with a decade or so on EVE Online and a few years in europe
<SporkWitch|2> lol
<sintre> lol ok
<sintre> yea tomorrow night or friday i'll take this project on, i'm curious too
<sintre> makes no sense , but gotta be a reason somewhere
<SporkWitch|2> feel free to ping sporkwitch, i'll be happy to help
 * SporkWitch|2 hopes he fixed the settings on his bouncer to properly deliver PMs received while not connected...
<sintre> will do ,
<plaked> does anyone know how can i run a program in background?
<ikonia> suffix of &
<plaked> i mean i want to run spotify, whatsie and thunderbird in background
<ikonia> eg: xterm &
<plaked> i did spotify &
<plaked> but it still appear in my main bar
<ikonia> why would you expect it not to ?
<sintre> so you wan tthem running but not taking up space in you lil task bar?
<plaked> yes
<plaked> right
<sintre> i think you can do on eof those hidden lil widet task bars
<sintre> and park it there
<sintre> and it pops off screen until you move your cursour over to edge
<sintre> that aybe be just with launch icons , not sure about runing progs tough
<sintre> though
<plaked> ok let me try
<plaked> and another qustion
<plaked> when i go outlook it says
<plaked> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
<sintre> beyond my knowledge , sure someone else here will come around with more experience here soon
<sintre> seem like a quiet bunch but they're lurking :)
<plaked> hahaha
<ikonia> plaked: what do you mean "go to outlook" do you mean the office 365 website ?
<plaked> yep
<ikonia> where are you seeing that error
<plaked> outlook.live.com
<plaked> or
<ikonia> in the browser ?
<plaked> hotmail.com
<plaked> yep
<plaked> i use chromium
<plaked> but it happen to me with several browsers
<plaked> as rekonq
<plaked> and another with a bear
<plaked> polar bar
<plaked> bear
<ikonia> it looks like dns is not working properly on your host
<sintre> ok i tried the new panel plus , auto hide in my system
<sintre> i can't get active windows over there either , still looking for settings
<plaked> :S
<sintre> i wouldn't lose hope i'm sure it can b done somehow , just browsing thru windows manager settings alot of stuff is there
<sintre> need somebody a lil bit more familiar with kde than me
<sintre> i'd like to know how as well
<sintre> this is a way but it'll take your main task bar away kinda
<sintre> right click on bottom bar then panale options then auto hide
<sintre> panael
<sintre> panel bla sry
<sintre> but no idea how to get programs to go into other panels that auto hide
#kubuntu 2016-11-24
<Trioxin> here's a question if anyone wants some points https://askubuntu.com/questions/852907/autostart-gui-app-as-root-without-adding-logged-in-user-to-wheel
<valorie> you can have multiple panels, and I believe the settings for each are separate
<glmvn> hello everyone
<[Relic]> Is there some way of stopping 16.10 task manager from sorting windows alphabetically when set to "do not sort"?
<[Relic]> FF taskbar items bounce around a lot if you open in new window rather than new tab
<OCNIOZ> Hello! I could use some help with the built in messenger program on Kubuntu, every time I click on Google to try to set up my hangouts account nothing happens
<OCNIOZ> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-telepathy-0-9/ already tried what that page says
<OCNIOZ> Anyone?
<OCNIOZ> Hmmmm
<valorie> OCNIOZ: telepathy is no longer being developed
<valorie> unfortunately
<valorie> I believe we pulled it from the last ISO
<OCNIOZ> Oh... so there is no way I can get it working with Google?
<OCNIOZ> Ahhhhh
<valorie> if we didn't, we should have
<OCNIOZ> If it was pulled it was pulled :
<valorie> well, some people have said that they got it working
<valorie> but mostly I hear complaints
<OCNIOZ> Ah. Any idea what those who claim it is working have done?
<valorie> google and fb both changed their api or closed them
<OCNIOZ> OH
<valorie> I don't, and gave up myself
<OCNIOZ> Any suggestions on a google hangouts alternative solution then?
<valorie> :(
<valorie> if I have to use it, I use chromium or chrome
<valorie> sorry to say
<OCNIOZ> Jeeze... it's gotten that bad?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> They have snapped the Google Hangout but in CLI
<OCNIOZ> I use google hangouts for *all* of my calls and text messages
<valorie> ahoneybun: a snap for hangouts?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Oh calls
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I think its called hangups
<OCNIOZ> I don't care about calls from my laptop, but the text messages would be super nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> It works fine when I used it
<OCNIOZ> Linnky!?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Till I moved all to Telegram
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> sudo snap find hang
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Either hangups or hangout
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Then sudo snap install hang*
<OCNIOZ> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Np
<OCNIOZ> I always feel so silly in here
<OCNIOZ> I'm an IT pro but it's all Windows OS at work so I know nothing about NIX
<valorie> why?
<valorie> oh
<OCNIOZ> What are "snaps" or should I just google it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> http://snapcraft.io
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> One place for sure
<valorie> snappy is a way of making instant packages
<valorie> self-contained
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Well snaps are
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Snappy is the IoT OS I believe
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> That is built with snaps
<valorie> ok, sorry
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> No reason to be sorry, its very confusing
<valorie> agreed
<IrcsomeBot1> * ahoneybun needs to learn more snappy and snaps for a conference in March
<gstnet> I thought "internet accounts" thing in kde 16.10 IS ktelephaty
<gstnet> it works great for me. I use it with google hangouts, AIM and jabber
<GoodPuppers> Hello. I have a computer with a GTX 970, an intel core I5 skylake, 8 gigabytes of ram, a few other distros on the hard drive, and a usb drive to install ubuntu. When i boot up into the install menu and press enter to install, it goes to a grey terminal window momentarily, then going black and not displaying anything.
<GoodPuppers> Posting here as well, as the problem also occurs on kubuntu.
<DarinMiller> GoodPuppers: By chance have you tried nomodeset? http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<GoodPuppers> I haven't installed the OS yet, i'm afraid.
<hateball> nomodeset works on the install media as well
<GoodPuppers> I'm curious, what does nomodeset do?
<DarinMiller> GoodPuppers: Sorry, here's a better link.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/131435/can-i-force-kubuntu-installer-to-use-nvidia-driver-not-nouveau
<DarinMiller> See UPD: near the bottom.
<DarinMiller> nomodeset forces a specific default graphic mode.  Quite often it will not use your native screen resolution- especially if its HDPI.
<GoodPuppers> Thanks. Be right back then!
<GoodPuppers> It worked, but i forgot i had ubuntu on my usb instead of Kubuntu -_-
<GoodPuppers> I saw an amazon logo and noped out
<GoodPuppers> How do you pronounce Kubuntu?
<GoodPuppers> Is it koo-boon-too, or K Ubuntu?
<hateball> I'd use the former
<DarinMiller> KU Bun 2
<valorie> I use koo buntu
<valorie> but since it's made up, you can pronounce it any way you like!
<GoodPuppers> does kubuntu have the same advertising and shady business stockbuntu does?
<GoodPuppers> I'm gonna pronounce it k ubuntu
<valorie> no advertising, no reporting
<GoodPuppers> :D
<GoodPuppers> I was using mint until people on an IRC trashed my decision
<valorie> well, use what you like
<DarinMiller> Mint is also a good DE.
<valorie> this isn't religion
<GoodPuppers> They kinda did let one of their isos get compromised, though
<valorie> they did
<GoodPuppers> I'm liking linux so far
<GoodPuppers> I just started and the automation with simple scripts is pretty cool
<DarinMiller> GoodPuppers: For me Linux makes computer fun to use again.  So many projects and things to expore.
<GoodPuppers> I also kinda hate it when a computer tells me no
<GoodPuppers> I bought you
<GoodPuppers> listen to me
<DarinMiller> The longer I use Linux, the more I appreciate the community and the attitude of open source.  And the more I dislike any other business model.
<valorie> freedom is pretty great
<valorie> I don't mind paying my favorite restaurant for dinner, though
<valorie> or donating to free projects!
<DarinMiller> Ditto :)
<valorie> so I hear
<valorie> lol
<thelionroars> uh, help? The installer won't let me continue past the 'Prepare' stage
<hateball> thelionroars: Is this 16.04 or 16.10?
<thelionroars> 16.10
<hateball> thelionroars: And you have successfully booted into the "Try" mode, and are now trying to install it?
<thelionroars> yes
<hateball> Hmmm, the "prepare" stage, what does that show? I cant remember
<hateball> ack, gotta run, hopefully someone else will be around
<thelionroars> it's a new XPS 13, I'm checking UEFI settings at the moment
<thelionroars> it asks if you want to download updates while installing, and install 3rd party stuff
<thelionroars> but no matter what options, proceeding to disk is disabled
<thelionroars> 'disk'
<hateball> thelionroars: Does the machine have a windows install on it?
<thelionroars> it came with it, I disabled secure boot but am looking for other possible problem settings
<hateball> thelionroars: are you looking to dualboot?
<thelionroars> nope
<hateball> hmmm
<thelionroars> I'm wiping that sucker
<hateball> thelionroars: have you tried using the partitioning tool before starting the installer?
<hateball> to wipe the drive clean
<hateball> I think windows has some... hybrid sleep mode... thing... maybe that confuses the installer
<thelionroars> might give that a go
<thelionroars> Trying AHCI instead of RAID, that may work
<thelionroars> I'm guessing it was the RAID being on, that or 'legacy' boot modes being disabled.
<thelionroars> working now
<thelionroars> phew
<hateball> I recall reading about that AHCI/RAID stuff
<hateball> Think that was a machine that didnt allow switching to AHCI or some such
<hateball> Good you got it going at least !
<thelionroars> yes, relieved
<timss> Hi. Using Kubuntu 16.10 with Nvidia Quadro 600 (binary driver), and the desktop feels really sluggish. Moving windows have a slight delay, and I can notice a lag when starting krunner etc. Any obvious performance tweaks I should do? I'm used to running Plasma (5) on Intel graphics, where it's really snappy.
<yossarianuk> timss: try the latest drivber from the offical nvidia ppa - latest is 275.20
<yossarianuk> sorry
<yossarianuk> 375.20
<hateball> Is 375 packaged now?
<hateball> ah I see, very recently
<hateball> timss: For the latest official driver: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa && sudo apt update && sudo apt install nvidia-370
<hateball> timss: replace with nvidia-375 for the beta driver
<yossarianuk> Ii winder if anyone can help me - also I havee a fairly beefy work laptop - I7 cpu, Nviidia 960, 16G ram, SSD - my issue is whenever I write data to a USB stick my system is unusable - really  laggy/slow - its oytherwise pretty damn fast
<yossarianuk> its not the USB stick
<hateball> yossarianuk: high cpu load?
<hateball> yossarianuk: what filesystem does the thumbdrive use?
<hateball> NTFS will eat more CPU than say FAT32 or ext*
<hateball> I have also seen some bugs related to the notification plasmoid, that gobbles CPU when it updates the progress of file operations down in the tray
<timss> yossarianuk: hateball: I'm running 367.57 atm, any particular reason you'd expect the 375 to be much better? I've used a few iterations of drivers on this card without much difference.
<yossarianuk> filesystem doesn't matter - fat/ext4 /ntfs i.e using dd makes my machine unusable
<soee> 375.20 has one serious bug where opengl apps have poor performance
<hateball> yossarianuk: hmmm, using dd would rule out the notification plasmoid as well
<yossarianuk> sound skips, mouse lag, just typing this is a nightmare
<yossarianuk> doesn't happen on my i5 desktop ...
<yossarianuk> anythinng I can do to help troubleshoot - i.e any logs ,,  etc
<soee> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/977518/linux/problems-with-multiple-opengl-applications-running-simultaneously-with-375-20-on-a-gtx970/
<yossarianuk> cpu load is fairly high
<yossarianuk> not sure if this is ubuntu/kubuntu specific as i've only used *buntu based distros on this machine
<yossarianuk> happened to 16.04 also
<yossarianuk> (on 16.10)
<soee> so it also makes screenlocker crash and you have to switch tty yo unlock screen :)
<timss> soee: thanks for the heads up
<soee> "The regression was identified, so the next 375.XX release will carry a fix. In the meantime, there is no workaround that we can offer, so please downgrade the driver to 375.10."
<yossarianuk> 370.28 performed better in some steam games than 367
<yossarianuk> nogt benchmarked 375 - and yes I've had the unlock bug - its easy to sorft out though
<yossarianuk> I can see this in dmesg -> scsi host4: runtime PM trying to activate child device host4 but parent (2-1:1.0) is not active
<viewer|68393> Hi, since a couple of days (last update) the konsole doesn't start. Encountered on 3 computers (Yakkety)
<viewer|68393> Any clues?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yocs0000> Hi all! Yesterday update usate the aduio system .... the priority list was altered and caused quite a few problems ....
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, what problems?
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: got to the office, and the external headset was excluded, which blasted sound across the offices. The priority list was reversed.
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, check your multimedia hardware setting in system settings and make sure automute is disabled and relevant controls in alsamixer are turned on and not muted(MM)
<BluesKaj> BBL...stuff to do
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: yes, of course .... but the point here is that the update overrode th previous settings.
<BluesKaj> sometimes updates, especially upgrades also change the config files back to defualt settings
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl
<viewer|74979> Hi
<viewer|74979> I am trying to install Kubuntu in virtualbox as a guest
<viewer|74979> while the most is mac os sierra
<viewer|74979> its stuck on a window with a blank
<viewer|74979> any suggestions?
<arensre> Hi
<sintre> hi
<arensre> nothing goin on hear :)
<sintre> same , just waiting till time to do turkey rounds
<yocs0000> OK, bluetooth does not work anymore .... yet everything seems to be set up properly. Yet I keep getting obexd service not running.
<yocs0000> OK, bluetooth does not work anymore .... yet everything seems to be set up properly. Yet I keep getting obexd service not running.
<sintre> well one thx giving dinne rover
<yocs0000> hu guys! Bluetooth ot working, 16.10 64 bit, error "Obexd service is not running."
<sintre> well seems for some reason using different usb port when installing wokre dnow kubuntu actually booted from ssd
<sintre> anybody know the command sequence to update all packages
<yocs0000> sintre: I do not understand ....
<yocs0000> sintre: like upgrading the release?
<sintre> yea couple days ago somebody gave me some back door terminal command
<sintre> then it well went to work for thirty minutes
<sintre> was like three different lines
<sintre> no biggy , sure some more people will be around later
<sintre> i gott head off for turkey dinner # 2 here in an hour
<yocs0000> sudo do-release-upgrade
<yocs0000> sintre:
<sintre> here
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, one should always update and upgrade your packages first
<sintre> ok where to start guys nothing done yet
<sintre> it says no packages to be updated
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: of course, do we need to say that?!
<sintre> ok just had it find some downloaded those now
<yocs0000> sintre: sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, yes, users just need a reminder
<yocs0000> sintre: then you do sudo do-release-upgrade
<sintre> yea k got it , it  magically found some in 5 minutes lol
<sintre> thx
<BluesKaj> apt full-upgrade
<yocs0000> Bluetooth ot working, 16.10 64 bit, error "Obexd service is not running." Anone with the same problem?
<sintre> wish i could help , i don't even own a blu tooth device
<yocs0000> I so hate the fact that muon does not refresh the databas ebetween searches and installtions
<sintre> moun seems to never ever search a data base for me lol
<sintre> just the top programs on front page
<yocs0000> anyway, time to go. Have a good upgrade sintre .... yes, it is not only you. I am completely fed up. I am in half a mind ot move to unity. FFS.
<sintre> had to us the ubuntu package thing to put some waste time game son
<sintre> c ya
<sintre> lol funn followed commands , then tell me no new release found
<BluesKaj> sintre,  turn off the LTS only option and change it to normal in the update manager
<sintre> there we go its rolling now
<sintre> thanks a ton
<BluesKaj> np
<yocs0000> Bluetooth ot working, 16.10 64 bit, error "Obexd service is not running." Anone with the same problem?
<sintre> check forums for blu tooth problems , maybe somebody has come across it before?
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, make sure bluez-obexd is installed
<yocs0000> sintre: this is the last resort, if I had found a solution in the forum would not be here ....
<sintre> :(
<yocs0000> bluez-obexd is already the newest version (5.41-0ubuntu3). BluesKaj
<sintre> is it just one device or all of them?
<BluesKaj> yocs0000, ok install bluetooth
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> it has the plugins
<BluesKaj> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: of course I have bluetooth installed :)
<BluesKaj> well, it's not installed here by defualt
<BluesKaj> default even
<yocs0000> BluesKaj: of course, but I need to use it so I installed it .... the point is it worked perfectly well in 16.04, upgraded to 16.10 it does not work anymore together with many other things!
<sintre> now you tell me when i just started to upgrade :)
<sintre> then again i'm just happy i got the thing to install properly
<sintre> :)
<sintre> still upacking packages now
<BluesKaj> calling it a day ...later
<schnoodles> What is the proper way to remove .deb from kubuntu? It never appears in Discover but does in the old "synaptic"
#kubuntu 2016-11-25
<sintre> well interesting , got kubuntu updated to new version then dowloaded intels package updater
<sintre> keeps getting some error about none certified
<sintre> and quits at 90%
<sintre> the packager updater for intel graphics is what im refering to from 01.org
<sintre> didn't have a problem inside lts one
<sintre> i mean in long term support release lol that looks confusing last sentence
<konrados> Hi.
<konrados> What was the stachexchange - like site, but for ubuntu?
<konrados> oh, nvm I found it: http://askubuntu.com/
<jesper_> hi
<Smurphy> Morning
<cryham> hi, i'm trying to install from kubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso on virtualbox 5.0.20 and i can't press the contuniue button
<cryham> on prepare tab, i tried going back and again but didn't help
<linksword2> Greetings, all.
<linksword2> Been a LONG time since I've been on here. My old Linux PC died.
<linksword2> How do I authenticate with NickServ?
<lordievader> linksword2: /msg nickserv help identify
<linksword2> thanks, lordievader
<linksword2> And now it says I'm not registered?
<lordievader> Well... did you?
<linksword2> Yeah. But it's been a couple years, I suppose?
<lordievader> Register again?
<lordievader> Could have been a clean up.
<linksword2> You'll forgive me if I've forgotten how to register. It's been an eon.
<lordievader> linksword2: Just ask nickserv for help ;)
<lordievader> linksword2: /msg nickserv help
<linksword2> *facepalm.*
<Unit193> linksword2: https://freenode.net/news/services-database-purge
<weboh> Linux is generally pretty straightforward, but making a shortcut or link on the desktop is too complicated. How can this be simplified?
<weboh> How can this simplified for the user? I needed to be specific
<weboh> The user being me who doesn't know how to do it.
<linksword2> Cool. Looks like it worked.
<linksword2> Now...
<linksword2> I'm trying to install Steam (store.steampowered.com) but it's giving me an error 403: Forbidden
<linksword2> I'd like a little help figuring it out, if anyone is willing?
<linksword2> I've tried several things, including "sudo apt-get install Steam" and "sudo apt-get install Steampowered"
<chr1s> linksword2: just went to store.steampowered.com and it loads fine for me
<chr1s> not sure why you're getting a 403
<linksword2> I can go to the website, but I can't get the installer to download. It's giving me a 403 when I click the "Install Steam" button.
<chr1s> clicked it, got a prompt to save or run so it's working fine
<linksword2> Curious....
<chr1s> 403 would normally mean you need to login or something but I don't use steam and the link works for me so clearly not
<lordievader> !info steam
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.52-5ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1289 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<lordievader> ^ hence: sudo apt install steam
<chr1s> nice, if it's in the apt repo then that would be the way i'd install it too .)
<linksword2> Just copied the sudeo apt install Steam
<linksword2> It's working, apparently.
<lordievader> linksword2: Linux is case sensitive ;) Steam != steam.
<linksword2> Oh, bloody....
<linksword2> I'm also familiar with program called KShutdown, but I can't seem to install it.
<lordievader> !info kshutdown
<ubottu> Package kshutdown does not exist in yakkety
<lordievader> Hmm, doesn't seems to be in the ubuntu repo.
<linksword2> http://kshutdown.sourceforge.net/README.html
<linksword2> I found it. But I don't know how to get it to install.
<lordievader> I wouldn't compile it from source... there is a Debian package. I'd just take that one.
<linksword2> Where? I don't see the Debian package.
<lordievader> https://packages.debian.org/jessie/kshutdown
<linksword2> This isn't as simple as it used to be....
<linksword2> sudo apt-get install kshutdown was my preferred method.
<lordievader> It still is... but if the package ain't in the Ubuntu repo....
<linksword2> It should be. Doesn't make sense.
<lordievader> Why should it be?
<lordievader> Sure, it would be nice if it is there. But it takes work to get it in there. Work that can go into other things too ;)
<linksword2> Without it in the repo, I don't understand how to install it.
<lordievader> Like I said, install the Debian package.
<linksword2> I hate to sound daft, but I need instructions. It's not as easy as sudo apt-get install kshutdown anymore...
<lordievader> Download the package to somewhere: sudo dpkg -i <path to .deb>
<linksword2> Alright. Standby.
<linksword2> I'm back.
<linksword2> Well, now it says it has installed KShutdown, but is not showing up in the app launcher.
<lordievader> linksword2: Does the command 'kshutdown' exists?
<linksword2> Apparently it does. Is there a way to tell it to be included in the app launcher list?
<lordievader> linksword2: Probably after you run 'kbuildsyscoca5' it will be included.
<linksword2> How do I run that?
<linksword2> !amarok
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lordievader> linksword2: In the konsole.
<linksword2> I hate to say it this way, but act like I'm unfamiliar with Linux....
<linksword2> It has been a long time.
<lordievader> linksword2: Where did you run the apt(-get) commands?
<linksword2> Konsole.
<linksword2> I remembered a few things, but it did take me a while.
<linksword2> What's the syntax for kbuildsyscoca5 in Konsole?
<lordievader> linksword2: Exactly, run the command there ;)
<lordievader> Just type it in and hit enter.
<linksword2> It is telling me that it is not found.
<linksword2> No command 'kbuildsyscoca5' found, did you mean:
<linksword2>  Command 'kbuildsycoca5' from package 'libkf5service-bin' (universe)
<linksword2> kbuildsyscoca5: command not found
<lordievader> Oh, perhaps Kubuntu has renamed it to 'kbuildsycoca'
<lordievader> Just let your shell autocomplete it.
<linksword2> Another error.
<linksword2> No command 'kbuildsycoca' found, did you mean:
<linksword2>  Command 'kbuildsycoca4' from package 'kdelibs-bin' (universe)
<linksword2>  Command 'kbuildsycoca5' from package 'libkf5service-bin' (universe)
<linksword2> kbuildsycoca: command not found
<lordievader> Hmm, then I don't knwo
<lordievader> know*
<linksword2> Could it be that there are files missing from my install? If so, how do I fix them?
<lordievader> No, rather that I dont know how Kubuntu does things anymore.
<linksword2> Oh, great...
<lordievader> linksword2: Reboot might help...
<chr1s> try kbuildsycoca5
<chr1s> (without the s in sys)
<lordievader> Oh, typo?
<chr1s> i think so
<linksword2> It worked! Thanks, chr1s!
<chr1s> welcome
<lordievader> Luckily we have autocomplete :)
<linksword2> Uh-oh. Not another error.... -_-
<linksword2> Menu "applications-kmenuedit.menu" not found.
<linksword2> I'm going to try a reboot.
<linksword2> exit
<linksword2> Wrong button.
<lordievader> Got the same error here...
<linuxmonkey123> hi i have been running kubuntu 14.04 for a year or two now. No problem what so ever. Last night i was drunk and when i was typing in an email in my browser i might have accidently hit a key combination which messed up my dekstop. Everything seems 10% (or so). So my desktop image doesnt fit anymore and i have to scroll to see the whole picture. Also
<linuxmonkey123>  all fonts look really bad. I have tried rebooting but no effect. I can see the effect happening when i login into kde. And the 5 icons appear on after the other. After the first it looks good, but then suddenly everything gets bigger and uglier. Anybody any idea to fix this?
<linuxmonkey123> 10% larger i mean
<linuxmonkey123> if i log into the guest account. everything is fine again. so it must be stored somewhere in a local setting for my username
<linksword2> lordievader: I'm attempting to launch the Steam program, but it stops loading. It's like it has crashed.
<linksword2> I can't get Steam to work. Can anyone help?
<cojack> guys
<cojack> where is ksnapshot in 16.10?
<chr1s> linuxmonkey123: try Meta + 0 (Windows key + zero)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<chr1s> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi chr1s
 * BluesKaj goes for more coffee
<lordievader> cojack: It is replaced by spectacle.
<cojack> uhm
<cojack> an Spectacle should be binded to PrtScn button by default?
<cojack> then after update from 16.04 to 16.10 those settings doesn't get updated
<cojack> I had KSnapshot set as program to run after Print is triggered
<cryham> tried also with fixed vdi size, still same
<cryham> i have another problem
<cryham> most applications dont receive mouse wheel move when mouse is moving
<cryham> why on earth is it so? does anybody know how to fix this
<cojack> cryham: what mouse do you have?
<cryham> doesnt matter, logitech g5, had razer diamondback earlier, was the same
<cryham> i'm on virtualbox but i think i had this too on normal install
<cojack> "but i think i had this too on normal install" don't think, test it
<cryham> lost hdd, i cant now
<cryham> i'm pretty sure
<cojack> so I don't think it's a kde or even linux problem that your mouse doesn't work over virtualbox
<cryham> hmm
<cojack> what's your master system?
<cryham> win7 64bit
<cojack> maybe there is smth wrong with drivers for virtualbox etc...
<cryham> ah and what's worse
<cojack> anyway, posting that your problems on kubuntu when you're using windows via virtualbox, seems legit
<cryham> it does work e.g. in double commander
<cryham> but doesn't in qt-creator
 * cojack out
<cryham> works in firefox too
<d9500> i was wondering if plasma 5.7 packages were ever going to make it into the kubuntu backports ppa on launchpad?
<acheronuk> d9500: 5.7 is unlikely, as we are currently testing plasma 5.8 backports instead
<d9500> the overwhelming majority of the packages are version 5.6.5 from june 29
<d9500> and those will move straight to the ppa after they move out of landing?
<d9500> or staging, whichever the term is?
<user|67423> hello! I want to set up the keyboard for Japanese. I would also like a choice of character sets, as Japanese uses a mix
<ejat> ello .. anyone here
<BluesKaj> ejat, just ask your question
<ejat> BluesKaj: im having problem with kmail imap mailbox
<ejat> its doesn't appear after i add it
<ejat> even i tried to delete and re-add
<BluesKaj> ejat, sorry i don't have much knowledge about kmail, being a home user i don't need it or the PIM package
<ejat> BluesKaj: okie
<BluesKaj> ejat, if nobody helps here, suggest you ask in #kde chat
<Trioxin> can I autostart a GUI app upon login as root without adding the logged in user to wheel?
<Trioxin> i mean, autostart the GUI app as root when I log into this user account
<Trioxin> here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/852907/autostart-gui-app-as-root-without-adding-logged-in-user-to-wheel
<yocs0000> 16.10 64 bit here .... newly istalled laptop cannot resolve the other machines on the subnet .... not even the printers
<yocs0000> so you haev to put the printer IP addresses in by hand
<yocs0000> any clue?
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: Does your router have DNS capability?
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: Not DNS, but DHCP....
<BluesKaj> Trioxin, which app do you want to autostart ?
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: yes
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: Assuming the router is DHCP capable, enable it  and ensure to enter a Domain Name in the corresponding field, otherwise DHCP will not work.
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: yes have default as domain name
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: the printer IP address <> name is even reserved
<BluesKaj> Trioxin, you can add an application to autostart at login in system settings>startup&shutdown>autostart>add program
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: run:  nmcli dev show <router_ID>
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: if need to find your router ID, run ifconfig
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: sorry, not router ID, your network card ID ...
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: i.e. nmcli dev show wlp3s0
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: if you run nmcli dev show wlp3s0 | grep DOMAIN
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: you should see Default as the Domain name.
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: mmmm .... I know my router IP and ID
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: do you mean my network card or the printer network card?
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: I do see default as the domain name
<DarinMiller> yocs0000:  the network device inside the PC that is connected to the router.
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: yes .... I have MAC address, IP, domain, hostname ....
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: i.e. if your PC connection is wireless, the card name usually begins with "wl"
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: my card is wlp2s0
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: I am not sure where we are going with this ....
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: run: nmcli dev show wlp2s0
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: yes .... I know already done
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: but you did not see a line that looks something like: IP4.DOMAIN[1]:                  Default
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: yes, I saw that
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: sorry for the delay 2 conversations on 2 different channels....
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: :)
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: do not worry, I have solved, bu with a solution I really do no like.
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: So if you try to ping one of your other PC's, you cannot use the hostname of the other PC?
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: you have to usethe IP address
<DarinMiller> Try changing the router DHCP name to something other than default.  Save router changes, reconnect the PC's on the network.  That's all I had to do to enable hostname resolution on my home network.
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: to reconnect the PC's: nmcli -p con up "your SSID" ifname "adapter_name"
<DarinMiller> yocs0000:  the above command will also fixed a network card the fails to connect after resuming from sleep.
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: it is already connected
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: Did you update your DHCP name to something other than Default?
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: nope .... it is a small subnet
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: thanks a lot, have a nice evening! We will meet again I am sure.
<DarinMiller> yocs0000:  I am hoping that by changing your DCHP name in your router settings, that it act correctly as a DCHP server and resolve IP's by hostname.
<DarinMiller> yocs0000: np, good luck
<yocs0000> DarinMiller: thanks! I have fixed the IP to MAC relationship, thta is good solution at the moment .... of course not perfect! Have a good evening and thanks again!
<foormea> hi! any idea why a fresh kubuntu 16.10 install refuses to mount lvm/luks drives automatically via dolphin? i get exactly what's described here: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?68225-unable-to-access-encrypted-USB-drive-Kubuntu-14-04
<foormea> i can mount manually
<foormea> but not via dolphin
#kubuntu 2016-11-26
<DontShootMe_> morning
<DontShootMe_> hello, i am new to Blender, i downloaded last realease yesterday : blender-2.78a-linux-glibc211-i686 and run it on Kubuntu 14.04 LTS but each time i select an object it crash ! but i can select camera or light
<DontShootMe_> is it relative to my old version of Kubuntu ???
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<practitioner> good morning!
<practitioner> can anyone reccomend a good manual on KDE? something inexpensive i can find at Half Price books?
<jubo2> y0
<jubo2> (And thanks, thanks, thanks for awesome series of awesome GNU/Linux OS)
<jubo2> I'm on K16.10 and neither LibreOffice (default) nor ImageMagick renders a .pdf nicely
<jubo2> I want the viewer that came with 16.04, please
<acheronuk> jubo2: install okular
<jubo2> acheronuk: I think I have that installed for viewing images but the dropdown menu we get with right-click on .pdf doesn't say it is an option
<jubo2> hmmh.. doesn't seem to be there
<jubo2> I'll just 'sudo apt install okular' thanks acheronuk
<acheronuk> should be there after that :)
<jubo2> running it now
<jubo2> Systems de pauvrete..
<jubo2> 3GB RAM and almost 1GB of SWAP in use
<jubo2> Alors.. Rebootzeit
<kubuntu> hi
<user|75151> configuration for install kubuntu
#kubuntu 2016-11-27
<newke> hello, ive just installed kubuntu and found that amarok is extremelly outdated. what media player are you using?
<valorie> I still use amarok
<sintre> anybody know of a ubuntu program that will give me more detailed info tan system info about ram
<sintre> similar to  http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
<sintre> need to know if ram onboard new pc will run in duel or not
<sintre> detailed system info sry
<Unit193> sintre: You can get certain information from 'inxi', and of course dmidecode gives nice information.  And lshw too.  You've got a lot of options.
<sintre> trying out thi hardinfo program once it finishes installing
<sintre> well gives lots of memory useage but not the info on the memory itself  hmm
<sintre> well getting closer
<sintre> i need the "Memory" and "SPD"
<sintre> the SPD information
<sintre> Serial Presence Detect
<tyler__> hi all
<tyler__> hi all
<linksword2> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<linksword2> I'm having some problems getting Steam to install on my system. I wanted to try to remove it and start over, but I don't see it in Discover.
<linksword2> Hello?
<linksword2> !help steam
<linksword2> !steam help
<linksword2> Anybody know somebody that used to be on here that went by the handle of DarkWingDuck?
<tyler__> hi
<LINKSWORD2> That's better. I'm starting to remember *some* settings on Quassel and Konversation
<LINKSWORD2> !help install steam
<ubottu> LINKSWORD2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LINKSWORD2> lordievader: Hey, lordievader.
<newke> hello. when i right click somewhere on a desktop and if i just hold it for a few miliseconds longer and move a mouse on a menu item it selects a menu entry when i release right mouse button. is there way to stop this behavior?
<Alexey35021> Hello, Newke, isnt that an issue of default KDE behaviour ?
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<misterfixit> i need help on gnome-schedule install fail: message received was "Let the user override the test with a path" generated by install script "
<misterfixit> if test x$AT_CONFIG = xno; then
<misterfixit>   as_fn_error $? "Please install the application at" "$LINENO" 5
<misterfixit> fi
<misterfixit> i need to know what path $LINENO refers to.
<aniketh_> Ping
<aniketh_> Kunbuntu packager who does not package log.h in the dev package inside /usr/include/KF5/KScreen/kscreen
<aniketh_> I have the fix
<aniketh_> need to patch
<valorie> aniketh_: please talk packagers and other devels in #kubuntu-devel
#kubuntu 2017-11-20
<jonathan_x> How can I ensure I can reach the internet if I have multiple connections and one goes down?
<jonathan_x> I mean the default ethernet one has metric 100
<jonathan_x> The wireless broadband one has metric 700
<jonathan_x> But if the default route for 100 is up, I get nothing from 700.
<jonathan_x> Also even though I should have a local DNS server from 100, it doesn't work most of the time.
<jonathan_x> If I remove the default route for 100...
<jonathan_x> I added local DNS to the wireless connection but I cannot do something like that in reverse because the IP and gateway are going to be different every time.
<jonathan_x> I can disable default routing for the 100 connection but that means I have to change this setting manually each time.
<aiena> How do I get the layout switching widget to show up on kubuntu 16.04 I can set keyboard layouts but canot toggle the language it does not show up on the system tray.
<aiena> I just recently added a second language and would like to to ggle comfortably between the layouts.
<jonathan_x> there is an option you need to activate in the keyboard settings
<jonathan_x> It's very simple.
<aiena> that "show layout indicator" is active
<aiena> the layout indicator still does not appear I tried toggling it off an on too
<jonathan_x> then there's something wrong.
<aiena> ok sorted
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<BluesKaj> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=R
<yuriy_> hello. i did install amdgpu on my kubuntu 17.10
<yuriy_> can anybody tell me - does it configured correctly. please take a look pastebin
<yuriy_> https://pastebin.com/jddgB5Ju
<yuriy_> i want my amd/ati work properly
<yuriy_> anybody knows?
<yuriy_> https://pastebin.com/jddgB5Ju
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> yuriy, check ubuntu-drivers in the terminal, it should help
<drbobjb> hi, has anyone been able to make a bluetooth headset work with kde?
<rony> Bonsoir
<drbobjb> I can't for the life of me recall my nick's freenode password
<drbobjb> I rarely come here anymore, because nobody ever answers any questions
<drbobjb> makes me wonder what's the point of all those ppl hanging out here, if no exchanges ever take place, or nearly so
#kubuntu 2017-11-21
<^Gecko^> anyone have any luck with the Asus Xonar DX soundcard and the optical output? surround sound?
<^Gecko^> or surround sound from optical at all?
<Zladnyl> Anyone here not afk? I'm lost at this point and need help with something involving linux...
<Zladnyl> Here is a better question if anyone here is reading. Anyone got a Dell Alienware PC? Specifically one with Alienware Command Center on it. And even more specific, the Alienware X51 R3...
<Zladnyl> Anyone?
<Zladnyl> Anyone at all got a PC like the one I just described? And is anyone not afk?
<Zladnyl> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
<krytarik> \o/
<lordievader> Good morning
<OOPMan> Hello. Has anyone who upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10 noticed KDE taking much longer to login than before. Not only does it sit on the splash screen for much longer but it also takes much longer to load the panels. I have a fresh 17.10 install on another machine (which worse specs) and it doesn't seem to be affected by this problem.
<OOPMan> Is there maybe some stray KDE config that could be causing issues?
<hateball> OOPMan: I havent noticed it myself. Simple enough to test with a new user
<OOPMan> hateball: Good point, will try that
<hay207> Hi, i got an issue with a specific font in kde menu [above size 9], is that letters at end of words sometimes are cut as in link below, Is this a font issue or a kdemenu bug ?
<hay207> https://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/506ebcaf53af6d95787cf8f986ce2fd48317df4c887178cd451666d56838426e.png
<hateball> feels like a kicker bug
<hateball> hay207: is that kubuntu 14.04 ?
<hay207> yes
<hateball> looks like KDE 4.x
<hateball> well, I dunno what to advice really. while kubuntu itself is still supported, upstream kde has dropped support for 4.x
<hateball> so... I'd consider upgrading to 16.04
<hateball> and 14.04 -> 16.04 is not a supported upgrade path (even if it works for the most part) so there might be some breakage
<hay207> Should i report the bug to kde ?
<hateball> hay207: Like I said, upstream will only tell you upgrade. But you can file a Kubuntu bug and maybe there's a fix that can be backported
<hateball> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<hay207> Ok, thanks
<hateball> hay207: but really you should consider upgrading to 16.04, so you can smoothly upgrade to 18.04 in a few months
<hay207> i guesss when 18.04 comes, i do a clean install on an empty partition rather than upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> sashkevich was removed by: sashkevich
<batteronizer> And of course, I want to continue using plasma search
<batteronizer> Oops, mixed up messages
<batteronizer> Hi, I'm on Kubuntu 16.04. mysql constantly consumes 15-20% CPU.
<batteronizer> The only solution I've found so far is $ akonadictl stop
<batteronizer> Is there a way to fix the high CPU consumption? My computer runs very slow otherwise.
<hateball> batteronizer: is this a fresh install?
<batteronizer> hateball: yes
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hateball> batteronizer: do you use the akonadi stuff? otherwise it is fine to leave it stopped
<batteronizer> I want to use plasma search
<hateball> batteronizer: you mean krunner? alt+f2 or alt+space
<batteronizer> And calendar etc might be useful too
<hateball> batteronizer: that's not dependant on akonadi but rather baloo. calendar is akonadi tho
<batteronizer> Yeah krunner and the Alt+F1 menu as well
<hateball> batteronizer: if it is a fresh install I suggest you add this PPA and upgrade https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<hateball> stock 16.04 is a little more buggy than desirable
<batteronizer> Ah cool
<batteronizer> The high CPU issue used to be there in 15.10 and earlier as well
<batteronizer> hateball: btw, when I perform a file search from dolphin, it never gives me any results
<batteronizer> Even krunner only gives results from recent documents
<hateball> batteronizer: try "balooctl stop" reboot and "balooctl start" to restart the indexing
<batteronizer> Alright, I'll give it a try in some time
<Prototype> ello
<Prototype> well, i did come here to discuss python3 and my update process hogging 25% of my CPU,  but it seems to have settled down now
<Prototype> but since im here now....
<BluesKaj> hi Prototype the python process updates right after the unattended upgrades which upgrade by default in the background about a minute after logging in to the ps
<BluesKaj> pc
<Prototype> ah ok,  thats will be why rebooting didnt solve it
<BluesKaj> yup
<Prototype> thanks
<BluesKaj> np
<Prototype> might upgrade to 17.10 this weekend,  was going to wait until 18.04 comes out and i get my new SSD
<Prototype> gonna go over to offtopic
<Rammelbieber> Hello, I have a question to Kubuntu Log In Proglems. I started Kubuntu (Cynthos 4.4.0.98 on x86_64) and I could not login - kinda freeze screen or login. After press ESC while booting, I switched to the recovery mode and tried to remove unnecessary stuff on disk. It removes a lot of old kernel data and after reboot, it started without any problems. For sure, I googled for that kind of problem, but after 20 minutes
<Rammelbieber> of search, I did not find anything. So, anyone of you guys have a glue, what the problem maybe was?
<BluesKaj> Cynthos ?
<BluesKaj> Rammelbieber,^
<Rammelbieber> forget this information ^^
<Rammelbieber> But back to my question. I can't figure it out, what triggered my login problems (screen freeze)
<BluesKaj> Rammelbieber, when did ti freeze ?
<BluesKaj> it
<Rammelbieber> In the login screen, right after I typed my password and press return
<BluesKaj> ok , which graphics card/chip ?
<Rammelbieber> Intel Corp 3rd Gen Core processor Graph. Controller (rev 09) - command bash: lspci | grep VGA
<Rammelbieber> Can it be possible that some old linux kernel versions get in the newest one's way ?
<BluesKaj> hmm, that  kernel module driver is installed by default
<BluesKaj> or should be
<BluesKaj> sorry , but I have to leave...my vehicle has an appt to be winterized
 * genii sips
#kubuntu 2017-11-22
<Guest54936> I was trying to understnad why my language keyboard layout indicator suddenly dissapears. I fugred out how it happens. On kubuntu 16.04 after a short why on the kde desktop, kdeinit5 crashes when it crashes teh keyboard layout indicator dissapears and I cannot toggle between keyboard layouts anymore. Is it possible to restart kdeinit 5 without relogging in?
<Guest54936> *figured
<Guest54936> *after a short while
<aiena> can someone help me solve this kdeinit5 crashing problem on kubuntu 16? I am using AMD hardware.
<aiena> Is anyone else experiencing kdeinit5 crashing on kubuntu 16
<lordievader> Good morning
<OOPMan> Hey, so yesterday I came in here and asked if anyone had noticed upgrading from Kubuntu 17.04 to 17.10 caused their KDE start-up time to increase dramatically. Someone suggested I test using a new user account to see if this was a system-wide problem or just specific to my user. It seems the problem is user-specific.
<OOPMan> So, is there a way I can reset my KDE profile?
<OOPMan> What do I need to delete/move?
<lordievader> OOPMan: A whole bunch of stuff in ~/.config/
<random1234567890> hi all. is flash installed by default in kubuntu? I never actively installed flash but keep seeing updates
<hateball> like I said in #kde you likely ticked the box to install third party stuff
<hateball> during install
<hateball> if you don't want it then simply remove it using Muon or apt
<random1234567890> how'd I do that? muon looks quite confusing: https://imgur.com/a/Z4DEF
<hateball> random1234567890: search for adobe instead
<random1234567890> hateball: that did the trick. found and removed. thanks a lot!
<hateball> random1234567890: :)
<random1234567890> a wait...
<random1234567890> few things: https://imgur.com/a/NfBqQ status "installed" "requested" remove". what does that mean?
<random1234567890> ok, so I have to "apply changes"?
<hateball> yes
<hateball> and that will ask for your sudo password
<random1234567890> ok done. the last screenshot is a problem for color blind people. red and green text on background. not sure if this should be filed as ux bug.
<random1234567890> *on blue background
<random1234567890> ok thanks for your patience with a noob... next time I know where to look.
<hateball> no worries
<hateball> !bug | random1234567890
<ubottu> random1234567890: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<hateball> tho it'd be more a RFE than a bug
<random1234567890> RFE?
<hateball> well accessibility bug... but I have no experience with the accessibility stuff really
<hateball> Request For Enhancement
 * random1234567890 feels a lot cleaner with flash gone.
<ubsafder> any information how can i recpompile firefox ?
<lordievader> ubsafder: Why do you want to do that? You can simply download a tar from Mozilla and run that.
<lordievader> Compiling Firefox is a pain.
<ubsafder> because i want to check if freedom matter to ubuntu
<lordievader> In that case download the source and compile, I suppose.
<ubsafder> i have been a windows developper  i wante to check the if ubuntu were really publishing the source so i am downloading major packages and recompiling . firefox published source are a fake it's not compiling
<ubsafder> i will continue the quest another few hours before i give up
<ubsafder> the real reason firefox destroyed the extention i wrote for my own need i like to change that beheavior on my machine
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<TomTom> ubsafder: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Mozilla/Developer_guide/Build_Instructions/Linux_Prerequisites
<TomTom> should be a good start
<ubsafder> ‎‎TomTom: does that mean that unlike debian kubuntu desn't compiled on it's own it self  ? ‎
<TomTom> what? what do you want? you wrote you want to check if/how firefox compiles, this is the way to go
<ubsafder> well now i know debian is better thanks
<BluesKaj> no need to compile, just use the ppa upgrade https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security
<ubsafder> comparing system windows debian ubuntu . on my scale debian comes first windows and ubuntu are at same number of hops to get freedom
<ubsafder> i know user are lock down for their own good . that's getting my toes wet  i checked before jumping in the boat and fully rely on a new boat
<lordievader> ubsafder: Ubuntu compiles stuff themselves, for as far as I know. Else they get their stuff from Debian.
<ubsafder> i am now looking for an alternate browser to firefox what's available with sources ?
<ubsafder> any browser with ./configure make ; make install would qualify in my eyes
<lordievader> Chromium?
<lordievader> Though, about any open-source browser qualifies your needs.
<Mike|1965> Hello everyone, not newbe to Linux but newbe to Kubuntu 17.10.
<BluesKaj> hi Mike|1965 , what's your issue?
<Mike|1965> I am having trouble getting my sound to work out of the box. It comes from the built-in ASUS Maximus VII MB
<BluesKaj> Mike|1965, run aplay -l and pastebin it
<BluesKaj> Mike|1965, also check alsamixer in the terminal and make sure automute is disabled
<Mike|1965> I going to logon on my Kubuntu machine, I'll be back...
<Mike|1965-1> I did not know I could not login with same name used a a few seconds ago...
<Mike|1965-1> Here is aplay -l from unprived account:
<Mike|1965-1> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0yMwroA5I4
<Mike|1965-1> alsamixer shows MM on "Line"
<Mike|1965-1> I changed the "Line" in alsamixer to 100%... and still nothing 8^(
<BluesKaj> remove  MM with the M key in any outputs that you need and turn up the volume
<BluesKaj> MMM=mute
<BluesKaj> mm even ;-)
<Mike|1965-1> trinity
<Mike|1965-1> Sorry, back again... pls don't ask. I did the MM think and quit----> No dice.
<BluesKaj> what about automute and your system settings>multimedia>device prefernce/music settings, then the audio harware setup tab
<BluesKaj> automute in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> audio on linux is a mess, takes some mucking about to get things right
<Mike|1965-1> ok BluesKaj...
<BluesKaj> Mike|1965-1, we have keep trying until it works
<Mike|1965-1> I went to system settings>multimedia>   | All I have for selections are "Audio CDs | Audio Volume | Audio and Video" - Remember 17.10
<BluesKaj> Mike|1965-1, I have to ask again, have you disabled automute in alsamixer, because it's setting is global
<Mike|1965-1> Under Audio and Video>Audio Playback>Music it has my Video Card in subdued test. Does this mean it is selected?
<Mike|1965-1> Yes, but I will check again...
<BluesKaj> please read the post above first before we go any further
<BluesKaj> Mike|1965-1, we'll set that up the default audio card next
<BluesKaj> in the
<BluesKaj> after disabling automte in alsamixer , hit the esc button and do,  sudo alsactl store
<Mike|1965-1> ok, there are not a one that has MM below or seen, for that matter, in alsamixer. After I EXIT with Esc is ther anything else I need to do?
<Mike|1965-1> Just read it!
<Mike|1965-1> Nada
<BluesKaj> Mike|1965-1, i need to know the audio chip so we can make sure you have the correct driver, run,  lspci | grep -i audio
<BluesKaj> that will tell us the hardware audio chip
<BluesKaj> just a few more steps to go
<Mike|1965-1> lspci | grep -i audio
<Mike|1965-1> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller
<Mike|1965-1> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device aaf0
<Mike|1965-1> lspci | grep -i audio
<Mike|1965-1> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller
<Mike|1965-1> 01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device aaf0
<Pici> /25
<Mike|1965-1> Sorry for the extra garbage, my ignorance.
<BluesKaj> Mike|1965-1, ok, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, if that driver loads properly there won't be any output from the command
<Mike|1965-1> Should I test it out now?
<BluesKaj> no,
<Mike|1965-1> OK
<Mike|1965-1> next?
<BluesKaj> now we need to add a line with root permissions to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<BluesKaj> the line is: options snd-hda-intel index=0
<Mike|1965-1> at the end of the file?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> then save and exit
<BluesKaj> once done, reboot
<Mike|1965-1> Lots of options in the file. I will see you in a minute or so 8^))
<BluesKaj> ok
<Mike|1965-1> NOW we test?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Mike|1965-1> I tried using VLC and a .ogg file.... No dice 8(
<BluesKaj> ok , need to look at alsamixer , can you do a screenshot and post it at https://postimages.org/
<BluesKaj> and paste the resulting url  here
<Mike|1965-1> I will try. Oh, OK.
<BluesKaj> vlc also has audio settings which have to be set to use the correct audo output device
<BluesKaj> vlc>tools>prefernces>audio, choose alsa audio output or pulseaudio, which ever works
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go for about 20 mins ...bbl
<BluesKaj> bk
<Mike|1965-1> OK, Finally! BluesKaj:  https://postimg.org/image/ebjy7ceq9/
<BluesKaj> Mike|1965-1, ok , crank your master up to 100%
<BluesKaj> thrn read my posts about vlc settings
<Mike|1965-1> I did and changed them as you directed... No dice.
<Mike|1965-1> I tried "Volume Control" and it only shows the ATI HDMI outputs, are these my Video Card?
<Mike|1965-1> UUUUhhhhg!
<BluesKaj> ok install pavucontrol , it helps to solidify your audio outs
<Mike|1965-1> ok
<Mike|1965-1> It shows my ATI Video Card as my Main Output device and NO other option to change it.
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol what shows that?
<BluesKaj> err drop the "what"
<Mike|1965-1> I went into Configuration and turned OFF my ATI Vid and the other defaulted to Built in Audio and I chose "Analog Stero Output"
<BluesKaj> you have an AMD graphics card, correct ? if so the hdmi audio portion carries the audio signal thru the card to hdmi connected device, tv/audio receiver , amp etc
<Mike|1965-1> When I close it, it said the .config file was in a BAD State
<BluesKaj> which config file ?
<Mike|1965-1> the ~/root/pavucontrol.config
<BluesKaj> the only thing I can suggest is to enable the audio codec in the UEFI/BIOS which should switch thew default card to the intel as it should be.
<user|95417> where can 8 get a live version
<caton101> The official ISO can be booted live. Here is the download page: https://kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/
<user|95417> i meed a live version
<caton101> Once it is booted, you click "Try Kubuntu". It will boot as a live disk.
<johnmilo2884> hi
<johnmilo2884> sombody, knowed how to install wallets bitcoin POS in linux
<johnmilo2884> im ask because the documentation is limited
 * genii keeps searching anyways for some point-of-sale software with bitcoin
<keithzg> Hmm, how does one actually change teh Xorg arguments used by SDDM? Setting in /etc/sddm.conf doesn't seem to do anything.
<genii> keithzg:  /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup ?
<keithzg> genii: Surely that's for disto-shipped configs and can be overridden in a config file somewhere? But thanks, shall try :)
<genii> keithzg: I'm using lightdm because I was having too many issues with sddm over multiple monitors before
<keithzg> genii: Funny enough, my coworker who is using SDDM nowadays was having problems with his monitors *until* the update that switched him to SDDM, heh (haven't had any problems myself other than the placement problem)
<genii> I had a dead laptop screen and it kept wanting to use that as the primary
#kubuntu 2017-11-23
<keithzg> Aha, the people commenting on askubuntu.com just had some details wrong (as usual :P), reading the actual man page clarifies where they were wrong and now things are working for my coworker to insecurely forward X11 over telnet :)
<ghaz> Hi, everyone!
<ghaz> I have no manu bars on several apps, like VLC..how to show it?
<ghaz> I'm using Kubuntu 17.04.
<user|55100> Hello, I have a quick question about Kubuntu. Is touchscreen supported on this IS? If not, can you redirect me to a version of Linux that does? Thank you
<lordievader> Good morning
<GizmoRomick> I keep having plasma UI crashes and restarts.  I don't know where to really start looking for the problem, and the plasma irc channel is silent.  Can anyone help me?
<GizmoRomick> lorgievader: good morning to you too
<lordievader> o/
<GizmoRomick> I like the note on Developer information tab, "The generated crash information is probably not useful"
<CoJaBo> Is there a way to remote-desktop/VNC into a Kubuntu (14.04) install with only ssh? KRDC is installed, but it doesn't seem to be operable via cli... :/
<hateball> CoJaBo: well you can tunnel VNC over SSH
<CoJaBo> hateball: The difficult part is getting the VNC part to run; another hiccup, the package manager appears to be hopelessly broken, and I don't want to be spending 4 hours figuring out why
<CoJaBo> KRDC would work perfect, but it seems to only be startable via the GUI; except, I can't start it via the GUI, since I need it running to use the GUI <_<
<hateball> KRDC is a client and not a server
<hateball> maybe you mean krfb ?
<CoJaBo> Yes, it's probably krfb that I'm talking about
<hateball> does it have to be VNC? You cant just do X-forwarding?
<CoJaBo> In this case, I need the full desktop :/
<CoJaBo> So, apparently x11vnc is already installed.
<CoJaBo> that works..
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> Good day everyone
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<esperos> join /r/anime
<marcofe> hi guys
<BluesKaj> hi
<marcofe> I want you ask an information to you...I've two PCs one local and one remote and I want start startx on the remote machine from the local machine (I've a ssh session open in the local machine)...how to do this?
<BluesKaj> marcofe, if you've already ssh'd into the remote pc then just run startx normally at the prompt
<marcofe> i did, but nothing in the remote display
<BluesKaj> did you  ssh -Y user@remoteIP ?
<lordievader> BluesKaj: That is only if you want to use your local display for a remote application.
<lordievader> marcofe: I think you need to set the DISPLAY variable beforhand. 'export DISPLAY=:0 && startx'.
<BluesKaj> thanks lordievader  :-)
<marcofe> so guys, nothing is happening
<marcofe> uhmm
<BluesKaj> is remote pc on your network or over the internet
<marcofe> on my network
<BluesKaj> so you're trying to boot your network pc desktop remotely, and why is that?
<lordievader> marcofe_: Does it work if you issue `startx` from a tty?
<kamba> hello. does anybody know how to update plasma 5.8 to 5.10 on kubuntu
<marcofe_> lordievader:  It seems the command is stared because I noticed a lot of folder are created (like Desktop, Music..). These folders there wasn't before
<kamba> i set ppa backports do full upgrade no changes
<lordievader> marcofe_: Is a desktop started (or whatever you have configured startx to do)?
<BluesKaj> kamba, there might be a ppa for your kubuntu version, check launchpad for the staging repos
<kamba> is launchpad like synaptic package manager
<kamba> ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports i use this one
<BluesKaj> kamba, check this, but heed the warnings these ppas contain development apps https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma
<BluesKaj> that ppa has the 5.11 plasma
<kamba> yes i found what you want just before you answer. i wanna use stable. i found this https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-10-1-now-in-zesty-backports/
<kamba> so i am wondering if there is stable release
<marcofe_> lordievader: the desktop is not started
<BluesKaj> 5.10 is still under development if it's not in the backports
<marcofe_> lordievader:  imagine I've a tty screen login and nothing
<acheronuk> kamba: if you mean for 16.04, Plasma 5.8 is the highest version we have built for that
<kamba> ok thanks for informations. since i am in dev group does anybody know when stable releases will be out
<acheronuk> kamba: not sure what you mean. Kubuntu has a stable release every 6 months
<kamba> no just plasma upgrade
<kamba> new features
<acheronuk> if you mean when will the backports ppa for 16.04 get a plasma version higher than 5.8 the answer is that it probably won't
<acheronuk> Newer plasma is in 17.10, and will be in the next LTS 18.04 in April
<BluesKaj> I"m testing 18.04 and it uses plasma 5.10 atm
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: 18.04 should ship with 5.12 eventually
<BluesKaj> right
<acheronuk> kamba: 5.8 is a plasma LTS release, so that goes with 16.04 LTS well. plus newer plasma would also mean upgrading Qt again in the PPA, which is not very viable at this stage for us
<user|84665> i have a problem with Konsole, is there anyone that could help me with this?
<user|84665> So i installed bash ( and my konsole changed) I tried uninstall it, but i could not. And now when I try to test my scala code, i get errors.
<user|84665> Is there a way to reverse those changes and go back to standard Konsole?
<user|84665> I did try to google my problem but no help there
<user|84665> anyone?
<BluesKaj> why did you remove bash ?
<user|84665> so long story short I wanted to install ruby on rails to do my project
<BluesKaj> try to rather, it's default
<user|84665> I followed one of the tutorials which suggest to use bash,
<user|84665> i followed it step by step and installed everything
<user|84665> i could not remove bash
<BluesKaj> of course not
<BluesKaj> !konsole
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BluesKaj> don't muck about with trying to change the konsole, you just end up in a pickle
<BluesKaj> user|84665,^
<user|84665> http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/installing-rails-5-windows
<user|84665> i used this tutorial
<user|84665> http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/installing-rails-5-linux
<user|84665> *
<user|84665> and i think i messed it with this command
<user|84665> gpg --keyserver hkp://keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys 409B6B1796C275462A1703113804BB82D39DC0E3
<user|84665> \curl -sSL https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable
<m_tadeu> hi...sudenly, my mouse and keyboard are being disabled after a few secs...what is this?
<user|84665> @blueskaj @ubottu thank you
<joppe_> is er iemand nu nog online
<kaosine> Ok stupid question. How well would I fare installing kubuntu and wine/tricks on a old dell 3847? (especially since I hope if things go well soon that I might be able to upgrade the ram from 8 to 16, put a ssd in it, and a dedicated nvidia card in it)
<kaosine> anyone?
<acheronuk> kaosine: I have installed Kubuntu on one of those. Not really any problems
<kaosine> acheronuk: just wanted to make sure....considering the computer is at least 2 or 3 years old....just gotta burn a dvd to install it. I'm completely sick of windows now the older I get >_>
<acheronuk> bluetooth was a bit glitchy on older kernels, but recent ones are ok I think
<kaosine> just made the stupid mistake of not grabbing the mouse so I'm a little stuck on this endeavor since it's hard for me to navigate it without that to burn the disk
<kaosine> was able to get far enough to see my live disk of 10.04.1 lts of regular ubuntu still works though funnily enough
<acheronuk> the one I installed on had a Nvidia card, so not sure what the onboard intel HD 4600 graphics does
<kaosine> (and yes I know that version is 7 years old now XD)
<kaosine> yeah the plan is to eventually put a nvidia card in it
<kaosine> I'm just too broke to do so just yet
<acheronuk> SSD would be a good plan. 250GB one was about £50-60 a year or so ago
<kaosine> the plan is to get a nvidia card, a ssd, and upgrade from 8 to 16gb of ram
<kaosine> the default drive will keep it's place in teh system since it's a 1tb regular hdd, but I'll have to see how it works out once I get that ssd since that might mean reinstalling unless it's possible to change it later
<acheronuk> kaosine: if you looks at the intel HD 4600 vs the Nvidia card that was an option for those machines from the factory, the onboard intel actually outperforms the Nvidia on a fair number of benchmarks
<acheronuk> but a better Nvidia would obviously be superior
<kaosine> yeah but it doesn't have hdmi(which won't matter since I'll probably be hooking up my steam link to it once I get back to the dorm)
<kaosine> but I do want to fudge it a little and go for a midground card better than what's built in
<kaosine> I just have to figure out my way around wine, I've never had luck before and i want to learn
<acheronuk> I used to use it a bit, but not for years
<acheronuk> and mostly I used Codeweaver's version when I did
<acheronuk> but only as I had it free
<kaosine> well if I do those upgrades it should last me for years if I do it right
<kaosine> I'm too broke to turn down a free computer :P
<acheronuk> here = 16GB ram, 256DG SSD, 2 x 1TB HDD
<acheronuk> and it is quite reasonable for a few years old machine
<acheronuk> the 4 core CPU is better than many things now
<kaosine> The issue is I keep aquring old computers somehow...my original plan was to install lubuntu on a 530
<kaosine> then I turn around when I come to stay at my grandmothers and she says I can just have this one since she only uses her laptop now anyways
<kaosine> and I have like 3 windows xp laptops too >_>
<acheronuk> lol
<kaosine> but yeah, those upgrades and I'm certain I can make this computer last for years to come
<kaosine> especially since 8gb of ram and the current hdd is probably nice but changing to 16 and a ssd will probably make it run like new
<acheronuk> it should :)
<kaosine> I just have no clue how to tell what cards will fit into the darned thing since it says pci-e but not if it's 3.0 or what just x1 and x16 o_o
<kaosine> (I'm a programmer not a hardware guy....hardware confuses the crap out of me unless I have a guide on what I'm doing)
<acheronuk> not touched the graphics card, so not sure to be honest
<kaosine> well if you know anything about hardware it'd help to figure out if I was ok to just put a 3.0 pci-e in it....I'm that clueless about hardware apparently http://downloads.dell.com/manuals/all-products/esuprt_desktop/esuprt_inspiron_desktop/inspiron-3847-desktop_owner's%20manual_en-us.pdf
#kubuntu 2017-11-24
<kaosine> bah she forgot the mouse reciever(and her laptop) at my aunt's house. There goes my attempts to burn the disc and start this process..... :-\
<kaosine> especiallly since I can't find the mouse that's supposed to go with this computer I'm trying to work with :-\
<macca> please go easy on me if I do something stupid or wrong, I haven't used irc for ten years and forget most of the etiquette and commands :/
<macca> please go easy on me if I do something stupid or wrong, I haven't used irc for ten years and forget most of the etiquette and commands :/
<rw032697> hi
<rw032697> Anybody?..
<kaosine> helps if you ask a question first
<rw032697> Not much of a chat going on.
<kaosine> I just happened to pop in for a second...it's usually not a very busy channel for either unless you're actually asking a question and even then depends on someone being on
<rw032697> What's a popular channel?
<kaosine> plus I don't know how many of these people are from the US like me but it is a holiday....I'm only on because I'm trying to install the OS without the use of a mouse right now >_>
<rw032697> well good meeting ya stranger whom ill never see again im trying my luck elsewhere!
<kaosine> he was on for all of 5 minutes.....someone doesn't understand how irc works
<kaosine> yep defintely going to have to find a alternate disc burning solution....the crap dell installs doesn't work with a keyboard only situation like i'm in right now *sigh*
<kaosine> ok I'm getting somewhere now.....got it to burn using windows explorer so that's almost halfway done. Fun navigating a modern os with a keyboard. This is not what's intended at all I will not forget how obtuse they make it if you happen to lose the mouse
<kaosine> crossing my fingers, I've got a kubuntu logo on screen now that it's loading the disc :D
<kaosine> though I'm watching the dad tries out while I wait for this to really get started on regular ubu 14.10 and man....what were they thinking with unity...that gloss hurts my eyes on the icons XD
<kaosine> ok how do you apply changes to partitions in the kde manager without a mouse? XD
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @kaosine, hi! you can do it in a terminal with fdisk
<kaosine> yeah but I've already got it pulled up in the partition manager and was able to create the pending operation I just have no clue how to apply it...figured there might be a way to apply it without going to terminal since that gets messy
<kaosine> really wish my grandmother hadn't forgotten her mouse at my aunts and I could go into the other room to try and find the one that's supposed to go with this one
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> maybe with thab it will jump
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> *tab
<kaosine> been doing that for the past minute or two....oddly it doesn't jump up there, and alt doesn't make it go to the file menu....wish it was in the right click menu which there's a key on the keyboard for that at least :-\
<kaosine> wait a minute
<kaosine> didn't notice the underscores appearing when I pressed alt XD
<kaosine> was able to jump into edit where the apply was from there so this might work since I'm just leaving the stock OS with 275 and giving myself the remaining 646.38 for now(I'll have to figure out how to move it once I manage to get a ssd for this thing)
<kaosine> screw it I'm just wiping the whole thing....grandmother did say I could so good luck if there's anything she needs off here(I don't think there is, she got it and then the thing was never used really)
<kaosine> hoping that doesn't error out like the manager somehow...oh it worked I think
<kaosine> kinda glad I'm going this route, might see if I can just remote in, since I don't even really want to look at windows anymore from now on but don't want to screw up my laptop until the warranty goes out
<kaosine> man, found it a moment too late. The orignal that I was going to install lubuntu on the keyboard and mouse for that dell was still here. Don't know what happened to the mouse for the one I'm using now though....
<kaosine> and when I say a moment too late, I mean it was almost done with installing drivers and such.....do not recommend installing and configuring a modern OS with just a keyboard
<kaosine> w00t! Kubuntu is officially installed on this machine :D
<yankeepape> hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<neukuhbuntu> ich habe mit sudo apt install htop installiert.  jetzt sagt mir kubuntu ich muss neustarten?
<neukuhbuntu> ich habe kubuntu 17.10 frisch installiert
<lordievader> !de | neukuhbuntu
<ubottu> neukuhbuntu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<newbuntkuh> can i sstop konversation from showing me who joins and leaves (betreten - verlassen)?
<Unit193> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<newbuntkuh> thank you
<newbuntkuh> is it normal for kubuntu to ask me to restart system after installing htop?
<lordievader> No
<lordievader> Unless you updated the kernel, or  the package pulled in a kernel module.
<newbuntkuh> 15 minutes before i had installed many packages
<newbuntkuh> with the gui package manager
<newbuntkuh> says /var/log/apt/history.log
<newbuntkuh> do you reccomend a firewall for a simple laptop and webbrowsing?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jonah> Hi can anyone help recover my system. I upgraded Kubuntu and now I can't boot my notebook... It just hangs on Kubuntu logo... Can't even boot into recovery mode.
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> jonah,^
<jonah> BluesKaj: thanks but I think it is something to do with grub... If I leave recovery mode long enough I get an error saying DEPEND: Dependancy failed for /mnt/drivenamelettershere and TIME Timout out waiting for device dev-disk-by\x2did-wwm\loadsoflettershere...
<jonah> BluesKaj: or a partition not mounting or something, not sure what the upgrade did to my filesystem there...
<jonah> BluesKaj: I get a load more DEPEND and failed to start services errors then after that if I leave it for a while
<BluesKaj> jonah, which upgrade method and from which kubuntu version?
<jonah> BluesKaj: I was on Kubuntu 17.04 and upgraded with the commands given on the kubuntu release page website for 17.10
<kaosine> getting so close to getting this setup fully :D
<kaosine> waiting on wine's apt-get update to finish
<BluesKaj> did you update/upgrade your packages on 17.04 before doing the upgrade to 17.10 ?
<BluesKaj> jonah,^
<jonah> BluesKaj: I thought I did! Possibly not, but I do use the laptop a lot and as a matter of course I put updates in every time I boot up, so if I didn't it would only be a few days out of date at the most
<BluesKaj> jonah, do you have critical data on 17.10 that needs to be saved/backed up?. If not the errors you have indicate a very serious problem which is difficult, for me at least, to find answers
<jonah> BluesKaj: thanks for trying! There was some stuff on there but not critical, just more annoying to have to copy it back. I'm starting a fresh install now instead :)
<BluesKaj> jonah, think that's the best course to take :-)
<obert_> thunderbird doesn't exists in kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, you can install it from the Discover Software Centre
<kaosine> just not a program that's installed by default
<kaosine> ok might need some help....don't exactly have speakers right now so I'm trying to use the built in sound though headphones but I'm not sure I'm doing this right since I'm still not geting anything
<user|71992> hi
<user|71992> I just installed kubuntu 17.10. The only thing that i'm having trouble with is the login screen. I have two monitors and the login screen appears on both. I would like to just habve the login screen on just one screen when I log in. How do I change that
<user|71992> ?
<user|71992> help please
<user|71992> I just installed kubuntu 17.10. The only thing that i'm having trouble with is the login screen. I have two monitors and the login screen appears on both. I would like to just habve the login screen on just one screen when I log in. How do I change that
<diamondhead> hello everyone
<sensei_tsuomu> I just installed kubuntu 17.10. The only thing that i'm having trouble with is the login screen. I have two monitors and the login screen appears on both. I would like to just habve the login screen on just one screen when I log in. How do I change that ?
<sensei_tsuomu> anyone ?
<DarinMiller> sensei_tsuomu: I would love to help, but I am not sure how to accomplish a single screen login option
<genii> Use xrandr to find out which is which. Decide what one you want to use. Put the xrandr commands to make this one the primary and disable the other one in /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup
<sensei_tsuomu> I just installed kubuntu 17.10. The only thing that i'm having trouble with is the login screen. I have two monitors and the login screen appears on both. I would like to just habve the login screen on just one screen when I log in. How do I change that ?
<genii> Use xrandr to find out which is which. Decide what one you want to use. Put the xrandr commands to make this one the primary and disable the other one in /usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup
<genii> sensei_tsuomu: ^
<practitioner> q
<IrcsomeBot> Turok23 was added by: Turok23
<IrcsomeBot> <Turok23> Buenas tardes amigos alguien sabe como solucionar el problema del WiFi shared ?
<newbuntkuh> is it really quiet or am i not seeing conversation?
<kaosine> ok now I'm having a weird issue. Just rebooted after some updates and now it's not seeing my speakers I just bought that it was seeing and using before....
<newbuntkuh> top shows kworker 0:0 and kworker 2:0 with 30 to 50% cpu
<newbuntkuh> does pavucontrol see them?
<newbuntkuh> oh kubuntu doesnt use that by default
<newbuntkuh> kaosine can you read this?
<newbuntkuh> kaosine can you read this text?
<newbuntkuh> kaosine: hello
<Zendaya> hello
<acheronuk> kaosine: what release? 17.10 may need https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu#pulseaudio_-_devices_not_showing.2Fpulseaudio_crash
<Zendaya> why
<Zendaya> jSgjds;jg;sgjs;Gghkhkv.hz/Hl/zj
<Zendaya> ass\
<Zendaya> pussy
<Zendaya> dick
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> !mods
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> right, telegam...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> already gone
<kaosine> newbuntkuh: acheronuk sorry stepped away from the computer for a moment(I'm kinda using it awkwardly with a lap desk right now :-\
<kaosine> it is 17.1 but I have no clue what the speakers use they're just generic dell speakers I picked up at a local resale store since I can't use headphones with it where it is
<kaosine> the odd thing is the fact it did it right after I updated but 17.10 was originally what I downloaded and installed and it worked just fine
<acheronuk> see the workaround in that link. may help
<kaosine> looks like pulseaudio did crash though....but the window I pulled up the pulse audio thing in the error displays weird like it's not wrapping in what it's supposed to be like it should
<acheronuk> https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72510-No-audio-volume
<kaosine> now to figure out why it's only coming out of the left speaker....
<silicate> does anyone have any info on installing AMDGPU drivers on kubuntu 16.10?
<silicate> sorry 17.04
<F0NSl> Si sabes que ya lIevo un rato mirandote
<F0NSl> Tengo  que bailar contigo hoy
<F0NSl> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<F0NSl> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy
<F0NSl> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<F0NSl> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<F0NSl> Sólo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (oh, yeah!)
<F0NSl> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<F0NSl> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<FONSl> Si sabes que ya lIevo un rato mirandote
<FONSl> Tengo  que bailar contigo hoy
<FONSl> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<FONSl> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy
<FONSl> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<genii> @comment 77512 Spamming spanish love song lyrics
<ubottu> Comment added.
<kaosine> anyone know of a tool that could be used to basically batch download music you have on google play? I just want the music downloaded without having to do it weird
<newbuntkuh> i do not.  but i recommend not using google
<genii> Mamarok: Does Amarok have that feature?
<kaosine> I think I figured it out....I only use it because I was moving computers and there was a deal to get them cheap as a student XD
<kaosine> I may just put it in spotify or something I don't know.....or even use the default thing. The manager you can apparently download for linux offers a download option I don't think windows has which is stupid....
<newbuntkuh> hard drive storage is about 3 cents per gigabyte
<kaosine> I need to get a ssd eventually...I'm kinda hoping I have a little bit of money that I can do that if I do somehow win my case against my work and worker's comp soon >_>
<kaosine> newbuntkuh: also still better than using itunes despite that odd disconnect with the desktop manager XD
<valorie> kaosine: the way I did it was to download on my phone, then transfer that to my computer
<valorie> dl on linux worked until they removed the API that allowed it
<kaosine> valorie: how do you suggest I download 6k songs with no download all even if I make a playlist(which is maxed at 1k songs and I don't have time for tha junk) XD
<valorie> I just wanted to dl the songs I had bought or were free
<valorie> so that worked for me
<kaosine> well this is my massive library from over the last 5-6 years XD
<valorie> then your option might be to use a windows computer somewhere and put it on a thumbdrive
<valorie> I used to be able to do it all in Amarok which was great
<valorie> the Amarok team even got a bit of $$ when it was purchased through Amarok
<valorie> now disallowed
<valorie> :(
<kaosine> well it seems now google has made a way to do it or someone has that has made a music manager, and it seems to be downloading stuff now
<kaosine> valorie: apparently this works http://tipsonubuntu.com/2016/07/19/google-music-manager-ubuntu-16-04/
<kaosine> at least I think it was that one
<kaosine> think I just used the deb installer though
<kaosine> what would be really cool is if my dad set up a homeshare with his music on his mac that I could download more stuff off of there like I used to with my old mac XD
<kaosine> need to make sure I ripped the zelda 25th anniversary disc too now that I found it
#kubuntu 2017-11-25
<kaosine> bah dell's sales and out of warranty line are beyond stupid when trying to upgrade a computer like the one I'm on just to make it a little better
<kaosine> anyone have a recommended music player? (I think I've got the google music manager slowly but surely downloading everything from the looks of it) I have absolutely no clue about software beyond a few things I had in mind to make sure I installed as is but I'm trying to avoid anything with a glossy look to it >_>
<Prototype> lo
<kaosine> crap crap crap
<kaosine> clicked a link in atom and now wine is bugging out o_o
<kaosine> well I'll be back have to restart I guess
<kaosine> ok I'm back...that wasn't good
<Prototype> wb
<kaosine> clicked a link in atom, and it threw my wine install for a infinite loop literally
<Prototype> tbo..i think its just you and me at the moment
<Prototype> :(
<Prototype> i have never had much luck with wine
<kaosine> I never have either but I've never seen it do that before
<Prototype> i tried installing reason 5 several times,  it says it finished installation but then just locks up
<kaosine> yeah I've never had that issue
<kaosine> I just need to figure out why it's opening up links instead of firefox, that's not normal
<Prototype> im a bit new to kubuntu,  so i doubt i can help
<Prototype> do you have any experience using chromecast with kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> it's good if you check in the whinehq page if the program you're trying to run will work with wine
<kaosine> I think I managed to change it so I hope I fixed it...going to attempt again so I may leave again.....and nope but I can bet you can google it
<kaosine> dguerrero: this wasn't even wine though, it was just opening links clicked from native apps, and randomly opening the one from atom on a infinite loop for some odd reason that made me reboot
<kaosine> I'm going to hope I fixed it by setting a default app to firefox and cross my fingers
<Prototype> is it just me,  or are these links dead  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Chromeca...gle_Chromecast
<Prototype> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Chromecast#Google_Chromecast
<kaosine> mileage may vary, some guides are old on a lot of things and people just don't bother for some reason
<kaosine> to update stuff
<kaosine> (hence my one problem with installing wine since they changed it between the past version and the current one we're on now)
<kaosine> though $5 speakers may have been a bad idea. These don't seem to be having proper connections internally fromw hat I can tell
<Prototype> i gave up on wine a long time ago,  i just have a dual boot system
<Prototype> depends on what u want speakers for i guess
<kaosine> I refuse to give up, that link thing shouldn't of happened though
<Prototype> f*** it,  im gonna get me a chromecast...I'll worry about compatability issues later :p
<kaosine> Prototype: I could probably do some googling but I'm too tired to help you out XD
<Prototype> i have looked,  and it seems that is is possible,  but takes a bit of command line tinkering
<kaosine> Especially since i've been sitting with a lapdesk that has a monitor speakers, keyboard and mouse on it....I do not recommend doing this kind of setup with a desktop XD
<kaosine> monitor, speakers*
<kaosine> it's a really bad idea....the monitor and everything are stupid heavy on the lap XD
<Prototype> so how come you are set up like that?
<kaosine> grandmother gave me her dell 3847 and I don't have a actual cart to put it all on XD
<kaosine> I need to get one that let's me put the tower on it, and get better organized....that would be really nice especially since I'll be nearly bed ridden once I get surgery on my foot >_>
<Prototype> what's up with your foot,  if you dont mind me asking?
<kaosine> injured it at work, do not recommend dealing with worker's comp companies around here >_>
<Prototype> i used to wear steel toe caps at work,  but i guess you dont expect to really need em working with computers?
<kaosine> this is actually from working retail...(I don't have a job in computers and probably won't for awhile)
<kaosine> I want one but it's hard as hell to get into without some form of experience down here
<Prototype> i have neither the experience or the know how...although it is something i would like to get into
<Prototype> just realised the time....i should get some sleep
<kaosine> same....
<kaosine> but I'll probably waste more time watching crap on youtube...
<Prototype> g'nite
<Prototype> i dont really need to get up early tomorrow,  but my sleep patterns are really screwed up at the moment
<Prototype> so bed time :)
<kaosine> oh boy, going to have to do some digging....gog galaxy doesn't want to run XD
<harvmaster> Hi all, trying to add "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa" (backports repo) to Kubuntu 17.10, but am receiving a "The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu artful InRelease' is not signed." error... anyone know how I might be able to solve this?
<acheronuk> works ok here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26039567/
<harvmaster> achernuk: Hhhmmm... odd. I might try deleting and re-adding it.
<harvmaster> This is the other error I get in "apt update" about this:
<harvmaster> Splitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_kubuntu-ppa_ppa_ubuntu_dists_artful_InRelease into data and signature failed
<F0NSl> Si sabes que ya lIevo un rato mirandote
<F0NSl> Tengo  que bailar contigo hoy
<F0NSl> Vi que tu mirada ya estaba llamándome
<F0NSl> Muéstrame el camino que yo voy
<F0NSl> Tú, tú eres el imán y yo soy el metal
<F0NSl> Me voy acercando y voy armando el plan
<F0NSl> Sólo con pensarlo se acelera el pulso (oh, yeah!)
<F0NSl> Ya, ya me está gustando más de lo normal
<F0NSl> Todos mis sentidos van pidiendo más
<F0NSl> Esto hay que tomarlo sin ningún apuro
<F0NSl> refrain begin: Despacito
<F0NSl> Quiero respirar tu cuello despacito
<F0NSl> Deja que te diga cosas al oído
<F0NSl> Para que te acuerdes si no estás conmigo
<F0NSl> Despacito
<F0NSl> Firmo en las paredes de tu laberinto
<F0NSl> Y hacer de tu cuerpo todo un manuscrito
<F0NSl> Sube, sube, sube sube, sube
<F0NSl> Quiero ver bailar tu pelo, quiero ser tu ritmo
<F0NSl> Que le enseñes a mi boca
<lordievader> Good morning
<F0NSl> Hey Fonsi?
<F0NSl> Oh no
<FONSl___> Hey Fonsi?
<FONSl___> Oh no
<FONSl__> Hey Fonsi?
<FONSl__> Oh no
<FONSl_> Hey Fonsi?
<FONSl_> Oh no
<FONSl> Hey Fonsi?
<FONSl> Oh no
<32NABDWWG> Hey Fonsi?
<32NABDWWG> Oh no
<07IABZPAU> Hey Fonsi?
<07IABZPAU> Oh no
<lordievader> FONSl__: If you are testing, please do that elsewhere.
<F0NSl> Hey Fonsi?
<F0NSl> Oh no
<F0NSl> ¿Qué pasa Demi?
<F0NSl> Hey yeah!
<F0NSl> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<F0NSl> Ya entendí muy bien que fue lo que paso
<F0NSl> Y aunque duela tanto tengo que aceptar
<F0NSl> Que tu no eres la mala, que el malo soy yo
<F0NSl> No me conociste nunca de verdad
<acheronuk> lordievader: nope, they are spamming many channel with that rubbish
<lordievader> 😞
<acheronuk> several KDE channels put themselves on +r the other day do to that one
<kloeri> yes, somebody seems to be a bit bored
<kaosine> oh boy I see it was a fun night after I got off last night XD
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<obert_> how to check current linux version in use, please?
<obert_> lsb_release
<obert_> no
<kaosine> should be able to pull up a system info from the menu....usually it's listed there
<obert_> no way to get those info in the shell?
<bings[m]> or put "uname -r" in konsole
<BluesKaj> uname -r shows the kernel
<BluesKaj> uname -a shows both
<BluesKaj> well, actually kernel anbd hostname
<BluesKaj> obert_, lsb_release -a
<obert_> BluesKaj: thanks
<kaosine> anyone know of a good music player that might have a sort of genius feature like itunes had eons ago now? I can't seem to figure out how to find something that might have a similar feature now....
<obert_> 17.10 is the latest?
<obert_> seems so
<kaosine> for kubu? yeah
<obert_> I made sudo do_release_upgrade
<BluesKaj> kaosine, what features?
<kaosine> like the genius feature itunes used to have down pat....I used to have a app that did it, but microsoft bought it for their music service and discontinued it(groove)
<kaosine> I was hoping maybe a desktop app might have the feature somehow now...especially since I'm in the middle of downloading all my music onto kubu
<BluesKaj> kaosine, I'll ask again , what features...genius doesn't tell us much
<kaosine> BluesKaj: basically automatic playlist generation
<BluesKaj> based which tunes you play, like a history
<BluesKaj> ?
<kaosine> I think it's more of a playlist based on songs that best fit around teh song(or mood as I've seen in dead apps now)
<bings[m]> Clementine has a "smart playlists" feature where you can make custom playlists based on search terms.
<kaosine> bah this is going to take forever......6k in songs and it's still not done downloading(2289 so far >_<)
<kaosine> I started this nearly two days ago T_T
<bings[m]> Good time to go for a walk
<BluesKaj> personally i always found playlists kind of useless, going directly to the music/album dir and playing with vlc has always worked for me
<kaosine> bings[m]: can't....got a bad foot XD
<kaosine> thing is I always liked having auto generated playlists they work pretty well but everyone seems to be ditching teh feature despite the fact AI based generation could make it better
<BluesKaj> kaosine, have youi looked at amarock, i don't use it so haven't any idea about it's features
<BluesKaj> err amarok
<kaosine> I think I tried, but it kept popping up dup errors that annoyed me since I do have some dups for some reason...
<R13ose> Hi
<R13ose> I get an error, everytime, I try and install flash for firefox with discover.  I am unsure what error is or how to fix this.  Any ideas?
<kaosine> if it's adobe flash I wouldn't even bother, that's basically dead anyways or will be in a few years....
<F0NS1> ,00Hey Fonsi?
<F0NS1> ,01Oh no
<F0NS1> ,02¿Qué pasa Demi?
<F0NS1> ,03Hey yeah!
<F0NS1> ,04Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<F0NS1> ,05Ya entendí muy bien que fue lo que paso
<F0NS1> ,06Y aunque duela tanto tengo que aceptar
<kaosine> !mods
<F0NS1> ,07Que tu no eres la mala, que el malo soy yo
<F0NS1> ,08No me conociste nunca de verdad
<kaosine> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<F0NS1> ,09Ya se fue la magia que te enamoro
<F0NS1> ,10Y es que no quisiera estar en tu lugar
<F0NS1> ,11Porque tu error solo fue conocerme
<F0NS1> ,12refrain begin: No eres tú, no eres tú no eres tú, soy yo (soy yo)
<F0NS1> ,13No te quiero hacer sufrir
<F0NS1> ,14Es mejor olvidar y dejarlo así (así)
<F0NS1> ,15refrain end: Échame la culpa
<F0NS1> ,00~REFRAIN~
<F0NS1> ,01refrain2 begin: Ok, I don't really, really wanna fight anymore
<F0NS1> ,02I don't really, really wanna fake it no more
<F0NS1> ,03Play me like The Beatles baby just let it be
<kaosine> `mods
<F0NS1> ,04refrain2 end: So come on put the blame on me, yeah
<F0NS1> ,05-REFRAIN2-
<F0NS1> ,06+REFRAIN (x2)+
<F0NS1> ,07refrain3 begin: Solamente te falta un beso (x2)
<F0NS1> ,08Ese beso que siempre te prometi
<F0NS1> ,09refrain3 end: echame la culpa
<kaosine> acheronuk: thank you...that is really bizarre...
<acheronuk> one way of putting it!
<acheronuk> kaosine: it is '!ops' not mods BTW
<kaosine> close enough XD
<aiena> I need some help. On my Kubuntu system double click works for dolphin but in ane KDE file open dialogonly a single click enters a directory how do I resolve this?
<F0NS1> Hey Fonsi?
<F0NS1> Oh no
<F0NS1> ¿Qué pasa Demi?
<F0NS1> Hey yeah!
<F0NS1> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<F0NS1> Ya entendí muy bien que fue lo que paso
<F0NS1> Y aunque duela tanto tengo que aceptar
<F0NS1> Que tu no eres la mala, que el malo soy yo
<aiena> for me in mouse settings "DOuble click is active
<F0NS1> No me conociste nunca de verdad
<aiena> I need some help. On my Kubuntu system double click works for dolphin but in ane KDE file open dialogonly a single click enters a directory how do I resolve this I want it to be double click to enter a folder in the open dialogues?
<F0NSl> Hey Fonsi?
<F0NSl> Oh no
<F0NSl> ¿Qué pasa Demi?
<F0NSl> hey F0nsi?
<F0NSl> Oh nno
<F0NSl> ¿Qué pasa Demi?
<F0NSl> hey F0nsi?
<F0NSl> Oh nno
<F0NSl> ¿Qué passa Demi?
<F0NSl> Hey yeah!
<F0NS1> Hey Fonsi?
<F0NS1> Oh no
<BluesKaj> why not just ban the troll/bot rather than k-lining ?
<F0NS1> ¿Qué pasa Demi?
<F0NS1> Hey yeah!
<aiena> yeah this F0nsi is damn annoying
<aiena> BluesKaj: problem is Fonsi is hopping ip address
<BluesKaj> think freenode is gonna ban the IP and nick ...I hope
<aiena> I dont know how it is getting those addresses but any normal user later behind those addresses may not be able to use it
<aiena> BluesKaj: if they ban opne ip fonsi isusing another
<aiena> first it used 139.59.80[.46] them .39 then .158
<aiena> so so far 3 ip's have been k lined
<BluesKaj> ahha, he;s using didgtal ocean servers
<aiena> ok didnt recognise the ip range and pattern
<aiena> I hope all these servers are owned by this one idiot running fonsi
<aiena> fonsi has a nice poetic style but it is trolling all the same
<aiena> BluesKaj: I wonder if freenodes k-lines propagate to all server
<aiena> *servers
<BluesKaj> aiena, i don't know
<aiena> no worries its not a kubuntu question
<aiena> and I rather this topic ended now as it is off-topic not that it does any harm on an otherwise silent channel.
<BluesKaj> aiena, your question is an intereting one tho
<aiena> BluesKaj: I am hundred percent sure it is possible
<aiena> I'll tell you why. I recently switche from Suse KDE to kubuntu
<aiena> in my suse the double click in the file open dialog worked
<aiena> because the KDE .config dir was not purged kubuntu inherited settings from suse
<aiena> and in my home kubuntu double click works perfectly
<aiena> for the open dialogue
<BluesKaj> aiena, sorry, I use single click as my default setting, but I think single click is default inside an open dir
<aiena> BluesKaj: ok
<aiena> I am sure KDE can do it though
<BluesKaj> I'm not absolutely sure tho
<aiena> not sure what of KDE does it.
<aiena> Because on my home kubuntu which inherited settings from suse it does it perfectly
<aiena> on a vanilla kubuntu it cannot
<BluesKaj> ok
<aiena> in this case I had formatted root with kubuntu keeping home
<aiena> and KDE stores config in home
<aiena> so my kubuntu at home is a funky hybrid
<aiena> but awesome too
<BluesKaj> aiena, the system settings>input devices>mouse,  describes double click applies to both files and folders
<R13ose> kaosine: how to I stop the update from appearing then?
<aiena> BluesKaj: yes the funny thig is on vailla kubuntu with this setting dolphin makes the folders double click which is nice but in the open dialogues it is still single click
<BluesKaj> aiena, which you already know of course :-)
<aiena> Honestly speaking I dont know why KDE keeps single click as default
<aiena> when double click is more useful and what people are more used to especially coming from say windows.
<aiena> because double click gives more oppurtunity to search etc.
<BluesKaj> well, I prefer single click and I'm glad we have the option
<F0NSl> hey F0nsi?
<F0NSl> Oh nno
<F0NSl> ¿Qué passa Demi?
<F0NSl> Hey yeah!
<F0NSl> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<F0NSl> hey F0nsi?
<F0NSl> Oh nno
<F0NSl> ¿Qué passa Demi?
<kaosine> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel.
<F0NSl> Hey yeah!
<kaosine> geez there's got to be a way to stop that guy from coming in here
<acheronuk> silly bot using muliple IPs, and if you ban by name they just change that as well
<sander> But if you set +r, that motherfucker wont join anymore unless he creates lots of accounts
<kaosine> sander: that actually makes sense, it sucks but I see now why certain channels do it...
<sander> Heh ;0
<sander> ;)
<Unit193> Despite the spam, please keep it family friendly.
<BluesKaj> sander, agree with you, but not your F bomb
<sander> F bomb? What?
<kaosine> mf'er
<sander> Ah
<kaosine> that f bomb
<ghostcube> fart bombs ftw!!
<kaosine> XD
<sander> He's a motherfucker
<sander> No other ways to call that
<Unit193> Yes, yes there is.  Please stop.
<ghostcube> hmm maybe, he did a trump?
<BluesKaj> well , not here
<sander> ¯\_ (ツ) _/¯
<kaosine> let's not get politics involved geez
<ghostcube> politics? where?
<kaosine> "maybe he did a trump"
<ghostcube> poltiics and trump in one sentence? oha, but ok..  :)
<kaosine> ok something is going on here....my monitor is being jittery in ways it wasn't before....should I be worried?
<kaosine> sigh....3377 songs only a little over halfway after 2 days o_o
<ee> h3y F0nsi?
<ee> Ouh nno
<ee> ¿Quué passa Demi?
<ee> Hey yeah!
<ee> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<phoenix_firebrd> how do i verify digital signatures in a pdf documents
<sander> phoenix_firebrd: you pasted the same question in #kde
<sander> Lol
<kaosine> huh maybe my screen decided not to be glitchy anymore....that was bizarre
<kaosine> I spoke too soon
<phoenix_firebrd> sander: ya :)
<sander> Lol
<SemiNus> hi
<SemiNus> It seems like I've messed up my dependencies in the past
<SemiNus> https://dpaste.de/0UFQ/raw
<SemiNus> can anyone help me to find out if there is a 3rd party repository that I have used in the past?
<SemiNus> I believe I installed php 7 before it has been in the official repos
<SemiNus> and now I have a problem
<phoenix_firebrd> SemiNus: can you access muon?
<SemiNus> phoenix_firebrd, I have never ever heard anything about muon before.  I need to google it.
<SemiNus> PS.: I found the repo in question
<SemiNus> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ondrej-ubuntu-php-yakkety.list
<SemiNus> now I only need to figure out how to purge it entirely
<phoenix_firebrd> SemiNus: muon is a package manager for kde
<SemiNus> oh, I am working in the shell
<SemiNus> using kde3 by the way
<phoenix_firebrd> SemiNus: oh
<phoenix_firebrd> SemiNus: take a look at ppa purge
<SemiNus> thank you phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> SemiNus: yw
<kaosine> bah as soon as I get my music downloaded I am so done with google play music....why is their download tool so obtuse to get to work right and doesn't even download stuff properly? >_<
<kaosine> and still none of my japanese music is downloaded yet.....
#kubuntu 2017-11-26
<hay207> Hi guys, i want to change the gtk3 theme used in firefox, altering theme in gtk tab changes theme in other gtk apps but not in firefox
<eee> h3y F0nsi?
<eee> Ouh nno
<eee> ¿Quué passa Demi?
<eee> Hey yeah!
<eee> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<eee> Ya entendí muy bien que fue lo que paso
<eee> Y aunque duela tanto tengo que aceptar
<eee> Que tu no eres la mala, que el malo soy yo
<kaosine> ok seriously that's really getting annoying to think there's some activity here and it's just that bot stuff again
<luis_> Hey Fonsi?
<luis_> Oh no
<luis_> ¿Qué pasa Demi?
<luis_> Hey yeah!
<luis_> Tengo en esta historia algo que confesar
<luis_> Ya entendí muy bien que fue lo que paso
<luis_> Y aunque duela tanto tengo que aceptar
<luis_> Que tu no eres la mala, que el malo soy yo
<luis_> No me conociste nunca de verdad
<luis_> Ya se fue la magia que te enamoro
<luis_> Y es que no quisiera estar en tu lugar
<luis_> Porque tu error solo fue conocerme
<luis_> refrain begin: No eres tú, no eres tú no eres tú, soy yo (soy yo)
<luis_> No te quiero hacer sufrir
<krytarik> !ops | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Help! Channel Emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies!) acheronuk, ahoneybun, claydoh, genii, ikonia, jussi, Mamarok, mneptok, Nalioth, ovidiu-florin, Pici, Riddell, ryanakca, shadeslayer, Tm_T, tsimpson, valorie, Unit193, yofel.
<luis_> Es mejor olvidar y dejarlo así (así)
<luis_> refrain end: Échame la culpa
<luis_> ~REFRAIN~
<luis_> refrain2 begin: Ok, I don't really, really wanna fight anymore
<ahoneybun> What's going on ?
<kaosine> bots apparently
<dax> network-wide problem user spamming crap
<ahoneybun> Looks like el got it
<dax> yep, and then i fixed it network-wide
<dax> until he changes address again, obv
<el> i made the channel usable
<ahoneybun> Thanks el and dax
<kaosine> starting to think this channel needs it's own bot to kick spammers XD
<KanePR> I'd like to see recent bookmarks of 50.
<KanePR> Can I see recent bookmarks of 50?
<KanePR> Now I have to painstakingly go through my bookmarks one by one.
<KanePR> That has to be a better way.
<krytarik> KanePR: Please stop cross-posting this.
<KanePR> I installed Sort Bookmarks and now I found what I wanted. Excellent!
<batteronizer> I'm running 16.04
<batteronizer> If I install https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports how can I revert later if needed?
<hay207> Hi , how to change gtk3 theme, Changing it in system settings won't change firefox file dialog theme
<hay207> i uninstalled gtk3-engines-oxygen and problem solved
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Likkrid> hi
<xstreuner> Hi everyone. I have a problem with akonadi_control: immediatly after I do the login appears a windows saying that the app crashed http://paste.ubuntu.com/26049644/
<EuroTrash> ksplashqml[3464]: segfault at 0 ip   (null) sp bf850c0c error 4 in ksplashqml[41d000+9000] <- anything I can do about this? One thing: before I switched back to lightdm, sddm-greeter segfaulted in a similar way. Now it does manage to get into lightdm, but trying to load KDE causes this.
<EuroTrash> This is an old 32bit P4 too, maybe some instructions got dropped or something?
<EuroTrash> "Your PC is too old to run KDE" is an acceptable answer, just want to make sure :P
<EuroTrash> Oh and.. I'm currently looking at a black screen, mouse pointer works and I just got some notification window about package updates that managed to get through, but I can't do anything else.
<BluesKaj> EuroTrash, yes, but 32 bit is fine, perahaps your Ram and cpu are bit underspec
<EuroTrash> 1.5GB RAM, Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz Notrhwood
<EuroTrash> Northwood, gah
<kaosine> holy crap that's a 15 year old processor o_O
<BluesKaj> 1.5 Ram is bit low as well
<EuroTrash> I know it's a stretch, but wanted to try it anyway. It's running Lubuntu, which is quite zippy but yeah, not the best desktop environment.
<EuroTrash> Lots of people always complaining about KDE being slow and bloated (which it isn't really, IMO), wanted to prove otherwise :P
<EuroTrash> And a segfault isn't what I'd expect if the system were too slow, I'd suspect some compiler optimization or modern extension/instruction that the CPU can't handle to cause something like that.
<EuroTrash> Or perhaps the time period-matching graphics card :o
<EuroTrash> This box has onboard Intel graphics as well, let me try that.
<hugowf> Olá
#kubuntu 2018-11-19
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello all! I just installed Kubuntu 18.10 on a new laptop! It looks beautiful of course, but I am having a couple of problems. The biggest - the machine will not respond to shutdown or reboot. It freezes instead. I also tried reebot in the Konsole. Freeze again! Is there a fix? Thanks!
<hateball> Can you switch to a tty when this happens? Or does it freeze the machine entirely?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> err, what is a tty? sorry!
<hateball> I am thinking if you could login to a tty and have a look at dmesg or ~/.xsession-errors
<hateball> Anarchotaoist, it is a text console, you can switch to it with ctrl+alt+f2, and back again with ctrl+alt+f1
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Ok. I just shut down with the physical button. I'll boot back in and give that a go.
<hateball> So does it freeze with the GUI still present, or does it freeze at a text console?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Freeze at GUI.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Soon as I hit shutdown or reboot it just freezes.
<hateball> Hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok. I am logged back in. I just tried ctrl+alt+f2 but it does nothing. I have not tired shutdown yet.
<hateball> you should be able to switch to a tty, might be that your X is started on tty1 so you need to try F3 or F4 or something
<hateball> anyhow, you can try looking at the file ~/.xsession-errors like I said, see if there is something there
<hateball> it's not unusual for a GPU driver to make plasma freeze...
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> f3 or F4 does nada either. Do I just type '~/.xsession-errors ' in a terminal?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> hmm, "no such file or directory"
<hateball> Open it with Kate
<hateball> so, "kate ~/.xsession-errors &"
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok, I get an empty new file
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> [1] 2072 in the Konsole
<hateball> hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Is there anything in the BIOS that would be a problem?
<hateball> well, ACPI issues exist, but those typically only happens once Plasma/X is shutdown and the kernel wants to halt the machine
<hateball> IrcsomeBot: what GPU/Driver are you using?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> How do I bring that info up?
<hateball> Run this in a terminal: lspci -k|grep VGA -A3
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok, 00.02 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp UHD Graphics 620 (rev 07) subsys: Xiaomi UHD Graphics 620 Kernal driver in use i915 kernal moduls: 1915
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Now I just lost trackpad control also!😥
<hateball> hmmm
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Should I just try re-installing?
<hateball> IrcsomeBot: you can also run "dmesg" and look for any lines containing errors
<hateball> Anarchotaoist ^
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok, there is a lot of info. Which part would be pertinent?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Can I pastebin it? I logged back in yet again and have mouse function.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I just got a notification "Proprietary drivers may be necessary to enable function" - or something like that.
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Switching to Nvidia seems to have resolved the issue!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> I will try a bit more testing, but reboot via the Konsole has worked! yay!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> ok, reboot from the application dashboard work also!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, here's a weird one! Right clicking somehow without hitting anything has brought up a three sticky notes onto the desktop. I cannot delete them! 🙁 Uninstalling from Discover wants it to also erase about 20 other pieces of software. How can I delete them? Thanks.
<hateball> Anarchotaoist, are you still here?
<hateball> If so, you hold down the left mouse button when clicking a sticky note to get a menu where you can remove it
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @hateball, 🙏
<hateball> Not sure what that is supposed to be, a sign my font doesnt support :p
<hateball> I only see a square
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<drecondius> Ok, I'm having an issue here that doesn't appear in ubuntu Mate and just Ubuntu but does here in Kubuntu. I have an Alienware 14 with 3 3.5 mm jacks, Headphones, Mic, and Headset. The headset port isn't working in kubuntu 18.04 and 18.10
<BluesKaj> drecondius, open alsamixer and increase the volume in the headphone vol ctrl, also make sure automute is disabled, you'll find that on the far right
<BluesKaj> any vol ctrls that have MM in the box are muted , use the M key to unmute them if needed
<drecondius> i've installed and since removed it and there is nothing affecting anything in  Kubuntu, but, like I said, it's working in the live environment and install base of Ubuntu and Mate flavors
<drecondius> so the gui didn't even touch the configs it would seem.
<drecondius> ok, now the only sound device,after reboot, is the hdmi ....
<n0yd> Hey guys, I am sure I can figure this out, but am a little rusty in this area and wanted to know if there is a recommended solution
<n0yd> My problem is this. I have an HP Envy laptop, dual booting windows 10 and kubuntu 18.10. At some point windows decided to take over as the primary boot, so I can only get into kubuntu by hitting ESC on boot and then choosing the partiution contating kubuntu and yusing grub to boot the kernel
<n0yd> How do I go about getting grub back full time and also using it to boot windows
 * Perdellian finds themself doubtful of this snappy thing
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> @perdellian snaps are great for checking out new apps
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I prefer actual packages for daily use though
<keithzg[m]> Snaps are also great for carrying the whole deb vs rpm thing into a fresh new realm of new competing packaging formats! ;)
#kubuntu 2018-11-20
<kalikatz> is there a wiget or clean solution to display the /syslog with a transparent background. Instead of using a konsole with borders and such?
<keithzg[m]> kalikatz: There's certainly widgets out there, for instance https://store.kde.org/p/1169451/. You could also just open up a konsole window and remove the borders :D
<kalikatz> thanks keithzg[m]m ill look into it, was feeling lazy and went through the widgets in the list and didnt see anything.  was hoping something was already implemented that I have overlooked.
<keithzg[m]> kalikatz: Yeah the Termoid widget should work fine, and I do believe there are others, thanks in no small part to qmltermwidget, so I think you'll also need to install https://github.com/Swordfish90/qmltermwidget
<Edisto> in 18.04 what setting do I need to change to make it required to login when switching users?
<Edisto> when I do ctrl + alt + f1 or f2 it just switches without login prompt
<Perdellian> keithzg[m]: that was my main takeway
<Perdellian> I also note a lack of signal-desktop available by default except by snap
<Perdellian> same with skype (a group I'm in uses it for meetings. don't judge me)
<keithzg[m]> Perdellian: That's not quite true, Signal actually has their own Debian/Ubuntu repository for the desktop app, instructions are up at https://signal.org/download/
<Perdellian> (I'd prefer that we all use Signal for our chats instead of groupme and something a bit more privacy-friendly than skype for video conferencing, but I have yet to win those political arguments)
<Perdellian> keithzg[m]: hah! I'm so used to the "check AUR" mentality that I didn't even think to look for that
<Perdellian> yay!
<Perdellian> or, olderschool, pacaur!
<Perdellian> ;)
<keithzg[m]> Hah!
 * Perdellian is going to miss some things about Arch, but it doesn't really fit ther use-case at this point in their life
<Perdellian> hrm... their repo is xenial?
 * Perdellian is on cosmic
<Perdellian> keithzg[m]: coming from a rolling-release distro... how much does that matter?
<keithzg[m]> Perdellian: Not much, I mean the Signal desktop app is just an Electron app anyways I don't think it has many real dependencies.
<keithzg[m]> Perdellian: Yeah looks like it just requires gconf2, gconf-service, libnotify4, libappindicator1, libxtst6, libnss3, libasound2, libxss1---and no specific versions required for each. Certainly I know it works fine on Bionic and Cosmic for me!
<Perdellian> alrighty
<keithzg[m]> (I mean, as fine as a damned Electron app can work; GTK is still hilariously inept at scaling on displays, unfortunately, and the Electron developers made the original sin of going with GTK rather than Qt, amongst admittedly many other mistakes ;))
<Perdellian> *snrk*
<Perdellian> cute
<Perdellian> now to see if it needs to be re-paired
<grady> if i create only samba user, how i manage its file permissions
<grady> eh, wrong channel :P
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hello! Ubuntu 18.10 is supposed to have support in the kernal for fingerprint scanners - yes? Does this apply to Kubuntu also? How do you activate it if so? Thanks!
<hateball> Anarchotaoist are you still here?
<hateball> Might I suggest using a normal IRC client so it's easier to hilight you? :p
 * Perdellian ponders the default fonts and the difference from Deja Vu Sans
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @hateball, Sorry! I sent to bed. IRC? Konversation rather than Telegram?
<valorie> @Anarchotaoist I use konversation however there are many clients
<valorie> I have telegram but only use it on my phone for the most part
<keithzg[m]> Konversation is great! Riot.im is also a good midpoint between Telegram and IRC, but of course I would say that, as a guy who runs his own Matrix server to use with Riot.im ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> i use hexchat for irc, i used to use discord as my main chat platform but i quit bc of them collecting data + their tos
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> telegram is my main now but i may hop onto irc sometimes
#kubuntu 2018-11-21
<maxcell_> hi, i can't run Netflix on kubuntu 18.10, i've installed libavcodec-extra but still can't
<keithzg[m]> maxcell_: What browser are you using? Netflix does, unfortunately, require DRM support on the browser's side, I believe. I know personally that Google Chrome will work.
<maxcell_> i'm trying with Chrome and Firefox with DRM active
<maxcell_> but it doesn't run, it gives an "Unexpected error"
<maxcell_> i did a simple install of Kubuntu, without openoffice, multimedia and stuff
<keithzg[m]> Very strange. You've made sure to try with extensions disabled, ex. in incognito mode?
<maxcell_> i will try it now
<maxcell_> doesn't work
<maxcell_> it knows i'm on anonymous mode and gives me an error
<maxcell_> i will disable all extensions and try again
<maxcell_> oh my God
<maxcell_> keithzg[m]: it worked
<maxcell_> i can't believe
<keithzg[m]> Oho!
<maxcell_> seems like Netflix HD (enable full hd videos in browser on linux) are blocked
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<godzirra> Hey guys.  I'm running kubuntu 18.10, and I'm trying to get my apple trackpad 2 working with multitouch.  Everything I'm reading seems to say that it should do basic multitouch out of the box, but I can't seem to get it to do two finger scrolling or anything else.  How can I test multitouch for sure, and if it's not working, how can I fix it?
<hateball> I think there is something about how some touchpads dont play nice with libinput and you need to switch to evdev
<hateball> also, is this under X.org or Wayland?
<godzirra> hateball: It's whatever's default.  I haven't changed from one to the other.  Which -is- default?
<godzirra> Looks like xorg
<godzirra> hateball: Do I ust add xserver-xorg-input-evdev and remove xserver-xorg-input-libinput?
<hateball> godzirra: I think so
<hateball> godzirra: I just remember reading about this stuff, havent actually had to do it myself
<godzirra> So apparently xserver-xorg-input-evdev is installed by default.  I just have to figure out how to load that instead of libinput (assuming that's what's loaded)
<hateball> godzirra: or maybe it was https://askubuntu.com/questions/1031940/how-to-switch-from-libinput-to-synaptics-in-ubuntu-18-04
<godzirra> lol
<godzirra> ok
<hateball> sorry for not having a definite answer :p
<hateball> hard to remember problems I havent had to solve myself
<godzirra> No worries... Gives me something to try at least. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> guys how to enable write access on my NTFS drives in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I have Win10 and data drive
<diogenes_> Velizar Peshev, go to windows
<diogenes_> disable fast start
<diogenes_> reboot to linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> I'm on latest Win10 and no fast start option
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> damn windows shit
<diogenes_> Velizar Peshev then just simply from windows reboot into linux, also look in bios for fast boot
<diogenes_> disable that too
<diogenes_> here is how to disable it on win 10: https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-windows-10-fast-startup
<IrcsomeBot> <Velizar Peshev> ah I found it thanks
<diogenes_> nice
<genii> Also disable Windows hibernate and suspend, and delte hiberfil.sys
<IrcsomeBot> <TaurohtaRR> Any clues when to expect Plasma 5.12.7 for Kubuntu 18.04? … It has been released 2018-09-25 but still no update in LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @TaurohtaRR, needs testers to validate the updates: LP: #1794494
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1794494 in xdg-desktop-portal-kde (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.7 for bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1794494
#kubuntu 2018-11-22
<valorie> acheronuk: I'll tweet about that when I get home from dinner
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @valorie, thanks. keep meaning to call for testing, but there is always something else :/
<chcknrub> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_y_l5-wR3E
<tiwake> how do I send files through kde connect?
<tiwake> mostly I just want to dump a folder of music on to my phone
<tiwake> blerf... I don't want synchronization, I just want to move stuff around
<anarchotaoist> Hello! With the 18.10 the Linux kernal is meant to support fingerprint readers. How do I activate it in Kubuntu? Thanks!
<hateball> anarchotaoist: support itself is there in the kernel, but you need software to use fingerprint
<hateball> anarchotaoist: also for now there is no support to use it for logging in with SDDM I think
<hateball> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/284
<anarchotaoist> Ah, ok. Thanks. : (
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<eeos> Anyone who knows about a viewer for Whatsapp files on kubuntu?
#kubuntu 2018-11-23
<xor> Does anyone know how to remove Desktop Actions from the application launcher search feature? This hopefully without having to manually edit every desktop file.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#kubuntu 2018-11-24
<spackle259> hey guys. I had pihole installed in my system and than i removed it but it left static ip set in my system. I m not familier with the new convention of static ip settings. Because its not in the interfaces file anymore. How can i set my system back do dynamic ip ?
<markc> Hi, using Kubuntu disco, after an update this morning I now have some kind of different "login manager" with an onscreen virtual keyboard that will not let me in so how could I disable login functionality (sddm?) altogether so I can at least get to my plasma desktop?
<markc> My /etc/sddm.conf is unchanged with an [AutoLogin] section with plasma.desktop and my username
<markc> Any hints as to what program or package name might be this "new login manager" ?
<markc> I've tried stopping sddm and using startx but that just gets me a X error and quits
<valorie> spackle259: you might ask in #ubuntu which is far larger
<valorie> this isn't a kubuntu-only issue
<valorie> markc: you might ask in #ubuntu+1
<valorie> not many of us running disco yet
<valorie> we are considering using calamares but I don't think we've decided to do that or switched over yet
<markc> Thanks valorie
<valorie> yw; good luck
<markc> valorie: fwiw I think I am stuck with a half done transition to qt 5.12, as in kwin-common won't install because of 5.14.3 vs 5.14.80 dependencies
<valorie> well, not everything is uploaded yet, much less tested and accepted
<valorie> if you aren't in the devel chan you should /join #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> and perhaps #ubuntu-release as well
<markc> yep, if I had a clue I would have disabled any updates until some amount of dust had cleared
<valorie> along with +1
<valorie> heh
<markc> So, as you suggest, I should lurk on those channels to get some clues. I really should do some simple plasma devel anyway
<valorie> well then also join #plasma
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> and probably #kde-devel
<valorie> right, if you lurk for awhile, eventually you'll be able to help newcomers and ask good questions too
<markc> valorie: perhaps you can help me with some identity.kde.org advice, I have apparently used 2 email addresses in the past but I have no idea what username is associated with either one, but it rquires both a username matching an email address to get a new (for instance) password. How can I get past this barrier?
<valorie> oh dear
<valorie> well, usual advice is to ask in #kde-sysadmin
<valorie> and then file a ticket if nobody is available to help
<markc> Heh, yet another channel, but of course :)
<valorie> however, you can't file a ticket if you can't login
<valorie> so in that case, write to sysadmin@kde.org with all the details
<valorie> they will fix you right up
<valorie> and hopefully disable the account you don't want
<valorie> everyone should have one and only one
<markc> Right. Now I remember why I set up a second email account, because of the same issue with the first one. I am reluctant to set up a 3rd email account :-/
<valorie> :(
<valorie> better to get it fixed, yes
<markc> Heh, when I get my desktop thundrbird working again I'll email sysadmin@kde.org as you suggest. Thanks again.
<valorie> they might be able to fix it on the spot in the chan
<markc> valorie: I'm not sure I have the time to persist with sorting out an identity so if you ever get a chance to ask someone why on earth they require both a username and email address to do something as simple as reset a password then that alone may remove one little barrier to encouraging more people to get involved.
<valorie> they are trying to get something to replace the current system but that's taking place in "spare time" which as always is short
<markc> that's encouraging to hear
<markc> I've been using KDE for more than 20 years and would like to get more involved but there are just too many "buts" (for me)
<valorie> well, KDE is a community and we all do what we can
<valorie> including me, a non-coding grandma
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hangar18> how do i get kontact/kmail to automatically delete emails even though i've got it set to do so?
<hangar18> i've got emails from over a week ago that should've been deleted by now.
<samlamamma> Hi, I would like to get a digital clock on the top of the screen similar to GNOME3 (such that I can see the time even when one of my programs are maximized)
<samlamamma> Oh right, my question is: How could I solve this?
<BluesKaj> I just use the digital clock in the panel
<samlamamma> BluesKaj: Yeah, I've got the panel on autohide to save on screen space
<samlamamma> Also in general: Wow Kubuntu is way snappier than Ubuntu. Or more like KDE is faster than GNOME
#kubuntu 2018-11-25
<Katnip> would it be considered safe to install the 18.10 kernel in 18.04.1?
<solidfox> hello i need to know how to install and use mozc for japanese input
<solidfox> i want to switch to it with super + space or ctrl + space
<solidfox> i tried a bucnh of stuff and i cant figure it out
<solidfox> i installed fcitx and ibus and ibus-mozc and fcitx-mozc and i tried launching fcitx from terminal and everytime i reboot i need to type in two passwords
<solidfox> so its a little frustrating
<solidfox> every single time i reinstall kubuntu this is very difficult to get up and running
<solidfox> ubuntu has this available to enable in the settings app
<solidfox> that'd be nice
<solidfox> i got it
<IrcsomeBot> biuld was added by: biuld
<IrcsomeBot> <biuld> Is there any one using the miniminal installation?
<IrcsomeBot> <biuld> the system setting crashes when i am in Applicatinos>>FeedBack and then I click the other entries next to FeedBack
<IrcsomeBot> <biuld> (Photo, 688x393) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VgLNHpRh/file_11069.jpg
<bigbrovar> Hi guys.
<diogenes_> hi
<bigbrovar> I am having issues getting Kde online account to work with korganiser and kmail. I was expecting them to be integrated they way gnome online account is in gnome
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Alexfrench> hi
<kratos47mhs> hey guys
<IrcsomeBot> Anonguy was added by: Anonguy
<spackle259> hey guys any idea what is causing my system to error out and throwing me on the terminal
<spackle259> https://imgur.com/a/eG3YhII
<BluesKaj> spackle259, https://askubuntu.com/questions/851975/a-tpm-error-7-occurred-attempting-to-read-a-pcr-value
<cybercrypto> and he left :-)
<IrcsomeBot> nelynely was added by: nelynely
<chcknrub> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NzlDUeS1U4
<valorie> please don't post youtube links here with no explanation
<valorie> this is a support channel
<jaafar> Hey friends, anyone else having trouble with networking after suspend on 18.10?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I've not heard of anyone ask about that here, jaafar
<jaafar> Resuming seems to corrupt my list of wireless networks... often it won't work at all. I'm down to 2-3 resumes between reboots now
<valorie> you might check kubuntuforums
<jaafar> thanks valorie
<jaafar> ps really appreciate how often you are on here helping with questions :)
<valorie> oh thank you
<valorie> nice to hear, jaafar
#kubuntu 2019-11-18
<IrcsomeBot> <waldbursche> Hi, my kubuntu 18.04 dont boot anymore. Grub is working and then there is a prompt and nothing happens. Journalctl brings 3 red issues. Anybody can tell me please what happend?
<IrcsomeBot> <waldbursche> (Photo, 2560x1444) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/T0pnLa2Q/file_20054.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <waldbursche> (Photo, 2560x1444) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wdiJVbMX/file_20055.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <waldbursche> (Photo, 2560x1444) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dn9st4Hq/file_20056.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <waldbursche> There are 4 ssd in the machine. 1 with kubuntu, 1 with linuxmint, the 2 others are the /home for both systems.
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> (Photo, 884x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/rbISzLNQ/file_20057.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> I figured out I don't need Kmail and Kontact and purged them
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> How do I remove those 3 theme editors?
<MoonCream> any idea how i can move kubuntu from my ssd to my m.2?
<fructose> MoonCream: Disk imaging, I'd think
<MoonCream> thanks
<jussi> Hrm, so apparently my mouse has  a low battery - I know because it has told me about 3548 times - is there a way to suppress this notification?
<valorie> @waldbursche this doesn't look like a kubuntu problem
<zxq9> jussi: I get that from some mice on Kubuntu 16.x (but not so far on 18.x). The battery isn't weak, the message is just in error.
<valorie> I suggest asking in #ubuntu, a much larger channel
<zxq9> I'm sure there is a notification setting to disable that (or at least disable the popup part of the alert), but I just haven't messed with it.
<zxq9> jussi: Yep. Right click the notifier widget and open the settings. There are a few different display settings for alerts. As for disabling that specific message someone else might know
<jussi> zxq9: thanks. I just found the answer - when the message pops up, there is a gear to click which can alter settings for that message :)
<IrcsomeBot> <waldbursche> @valorie, I think so. Booth Systems dont boot. Seems like an hardware issue...
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<user|50039> hello, have someone link to document how install xrdp on kubundu ?
<DaniWeTT> user|50039: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/xrdp
<DaniWeTT> same process
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Hello all. Is there a reason that Libreoffice insists on adding itself back to my favorites when I remove it?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I have never seen that. Does any other of the default ones do that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> I don't believe so but that's a good question. I'll test it out.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, I can't quite see how Libreoffice would be a special case, but would be handy to know.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @ericadams, I've noticed this before. It occasionally happens if I make a lot of changes to my desktop or add/remove a lot of favourites at once. I couldn't get rid of the browser favourite for a long time when I was using KDE on Manjaro 😅
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> I can't reproduce it with the Kickoff menu. I almost always change to Application menu first thing and then make changes to favorites. I'm guessing it might have something to do with that. I'll play around a little more and see if I can reproduce it that way.
<IrcsomeBot> <fLUK3> I have had Kate do that before.  Never could figure out a reason on why even after removing it would just show back up
<IrcsomeBot> <fLUK3> But I always use the Application Dashboard
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> @fLUK3, I tried that a while ago but I haven't recently. I'll have to give it a look
<IrcsomeBot> <fLUK3> I have yet to see the issue in 19.10 (new install not upgrade)  The times I was seeing it, was on the 19.04 release.
<user|51747> Hi,  I like Kubuntu GUI. I'd like to install it on an old Windows tablet PC to make it live again. How can I create a USB key installer ?
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<user|51747> Great ! Thanks a lot :)
<Rabid_Raven> Kudos to the Kubuntu developers! The latest edition is awesome.
#kubuntu 2019-11-19
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<moonman> is the factor command on kubuntu built with gmp?
<RikMills> moonman: seems not from the build log
<user|40031> hi guys
<user|40031> i've installed kubuntu 19.10 on vmware workstation
<user|40031> at first login
<user|40031> i don't know the password for kubuntu user
<user|40031> what is the default password that i can try?
<RikMills> booting from the iso?
<Adt73> yes
<Adt73> i downloaded the iso image
<Adt73> and open it on vmware
<RikMills> there is no password for the kubuntu user on the iso. just leave it blank
<Adt73> i tried but the blank password doesn't work
<Adt73> login failed
 * RikMills tries the iso
<RikMills> works here in virtualbox
<Adt73> here doesn't work
<Adt73> i try to install again
<RikMills> Adt73: install? the iso is a live session
<Adt73> i try it
<RikMills> you just boot it
<Adt73> yes
<Adt73> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <ShanuDey> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Ghassan> are thire update file to update kde ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> Update file to update KDE? Are you talking about activating backports? For example: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-17-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nomad_> Morning
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hello. I can't enter in #ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Any Suggestions? I am asking here because I don't know where to ask.. I have an Issue with my desktop with Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I am thinking to install, also on that machine, Kubuntu..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @Franzpow, I created an account and logged in. But I am stuck
<OerHeks> Franzpow no access with that chat thingy in ubuntu, irc client or webchat only
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I tried with polari, irc client on my ubuntu
<Mordoc> Franzpow: If memory serves right I think you need to have an account on Freenode before you can enter #ubuntu. When you try does it display a message like that?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Yep. I created an account with Nickserv and I activated it following the instructions on the email I received.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> It keeps bouncing me back from ubuntu
<OerHeks> Mordoc, no, #ubuntu accepts non members too
<dax> no, it doesn't
<dax> anyway, the nickserv account that i suspect is them was last logged in to over 30 minutes ago, so i guess they reconnected and didn't log back in or something
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Wait. I am a member, the strange thing is that I can't join even if I identify myself. How to solve that?
<dax> Franzpow: if you want, you can hop on freenode and private message me (nick: dax) and i can figure out what's going on
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> @dax, I tried to connect to #ubuntu like 3-4 hrs ago
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Dax: ok I am coming
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Wait, I think I solved the problem..
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Anyway how to get user list on Freenode?
<IrcsomeBot> jonathan_anderson was added by: jonathan_anderson
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> Hi, can anyone please help me understand why a folder named file: keeps being created in my home directory?
<IrcsomeBot> <jonathan_anderson> It keeps reappearing after deletion.
<diogenes_> jonathan_anderson, in what dir?
#kubuntu 2019-11-20
<IrcsomeBot> Dan Kelly was added by: Dan Kelly
<user80> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Dan Kelly> Hello, How do I report kubuntu bugs
<krytarik> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<IrcsomeBot> <Dan Kelly> OK
<valorie> @Dan Kelly in short: in the commandline `ubuntu-bug packagename` is the easiest way possible
<valorie> and best
<valorie> ask here if you don't know the package name
<zxq9> Wow. I thought Konqueror was a dead project a few years ago. I didn't realize it has been updated to handle all the newfangled web stuff properly now.
<badik> hi all
<badik> есть кто:? )
<valorie> !ru | badik
<ubottu> badik: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<valorie> sorry if I got your language wrong
<badik> Hello everyone ! Recently I use Linux and KDE .....Yes, I'm from Russia) There is a desire to work with the code taught C++ . I understand what and how in the community . Just to say Hello till he came)!"
<R_-M> Hi
<lordievader> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> Debajyoti Sengupta was added by: Debajyoti Sengupta
<IrcsomeBot> <Debajyoti Sengupta> I'm on 18.04 lts on a laptop with intel 620 gfx and nvidia mx 150 gpu. Everytime i use nvidia in the prime settings, I cannot seem to resize windows without the screen freezing for a good 5-10 seconds. … Graphics driver : 430.50 … Is this a bug?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<user|28093> how do i install sofware with command line
<R_-M> <user|28093 "how do i install sofware with co"> By using cmake and make
<BluesKaj> R_-M,  that's compiling software
<R_-M> <BluesKaj "R_,  that's compiling software"> Oh..
<BluesKaj> He left anyway
<R_-M> My bad..
<R_-M> Maybe he was refering to package managers ?
<BluesKaj> his question was using the "command line"
<nomind69> Using (K)ubuntu: sudo apt install "package-name"
<BluesKaj> yeah, but it's immaterial now
<lordievader> nomind69: That generalizes to all Debian based distro's 😉
<nomind69> sure..  but it is still correct :-)
<user|1092> hello
<user|1092> I installed kubunto linux but the boot loader didn't install I tried manually installing grub but it gave me the error of not finding the path of /cow
<AlexZion> I everyone, I'm on kubuntu 18.04 and my Akregator crashes as soon as I open it, any idea on how to fix it ?
<Guest6769> Hey, Do you know what Linux version is on Kubuntu 18.4.3?
<tomreyn> Guest6769: on a fresh 18.04.3 installation, you'd get a 5.0 kernel
<IrcsomeBot> FailBacon was added by: FailBacon
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> Hello
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I am trying to install Kubuntu with dualboot but in which partition do i install the boot loader?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hi, can I ask you what's the best Irc client for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <FailBacon> I mean I use Konversation
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I was Trying Polari on my second machine with Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> But I think I'd stick with Konversation
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Polari randomly dicconnects often
<IrcsomeBot> <a1batross> @FailBacon, In case of EFI, you can share the bootloader partition.
<IrcsomeBot> <fLUK3> Does anyone else use Thunderbird from the snap instead of the repo?
<failbacon> oh i already installed Kubuntu worked just fine
<failbacon> thanks anyways :D
<IrcsomeBot> <a1batross> @Franzpow, I using it with XMPP transport.
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Do you have any issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <a1batross> Except IRC is too simple for me, no.
<BlueBomber> uh i got banned by dronebl?
<IrcsomeBot> <a1batross> @fLUK3, Any reason to do so? Using thunderbird from repo.
<IrcsomeBot> <fLUK3> when running an LTS I have seen in the past that package can get a little behind.
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @fLUK3, I'd rather use the `ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable` then the snap
<IrcsomeBot> <fLUK3> looks like need to add the ppa.  As the Snap is causing some "heartburn".  While all functionality is there and working.  If you click on a "token link" like a verification link.  When it opens the webpage, it provieds you with the token has expired even when it was just sent.  Open up the client in a web client and link opens right up
<roracle> hey guys, how do i change what the default desktop layout looks like for new users?
<roracle> i found this, but it didn't work: http://www.linux-databook.info/?page_id=1717
<roracle> do i need to clear the /etc/skel directory before i copy the .kde folder into it?
<roracle> basically, i'm looking to set it up where it's the dashboard app launcher, global menu, spacer, then system tray, across the top of the screen, then put the latte-dock at the bottom as per usual
<BlueBomber> there we go is there a way to not have to do the nickserv thing every time?
<dax> BlueBomber: yes, SASL authentication: https://userbase.kde.org/Konversation/Configuring_SASL_authentication
<garotosopa> Hi. What calculator Kubuntu comes with?
<OerHeks> kcalc something?
<garotosopa> Thank you.
<user|94879> Здравствуйте
<t0m_99> Hello, does someone know why some hotkeys on my T440s work on Gnome but not on KDE?
<t0m_99> Hello, does someone know why some hotkeys on my T440s work on Gnome but not on KDE?
<bprompt> t440s?
<t0m_99> Thinkpad T440s
<bprompt> heheh, of course, it was obvious =)
<t0m_99> ahah
<bprompt> depends on the mapping by the desktop manager I'd think, Gnome will be using a different desktop manager than KDE may be
<bprompt> on the other hand, some mappings can be also toggled in CMOS/BIOS settings, and those are not OS dependent
<t0m_99> i used xbindkeys to see how is my mute microphone hotkey binded and it is well binded to XF86AudioMicMute
<andee2233> Hi guys, I'm experiencing some issues with my firewire device not showing up in the 1394 devices menu in kubuntu, anyone experienced this?
<bprompt> firewire?   boy that's rather old =), but I don't have one, so nope
<andee2233> Anyone got experience with firewire cards?
#kubuntu 2019-11-21
<roracle> okay i got d/c so i'll ask again:  /etc/skel is where you place the .kde folder, but it doesn't seem to carry over placement of menus and latte-dock and all that.  how do i make it where the desktop i set up carries over for new users?
<valorie> roracle: say what now?
<valorie> the .kde folder is a holdover from the past, in your $HOME
<valorie> users don't put things in skel
<roracle> valorie i'm trying to create a way for new users to have all settings i have on my desktop carry over when the new user is created
<valorie> ah, you are asking about setting up for others -- in which case I would 1. ask in #kde and 2. check out the modern use of ~/.config ~/.local and maybe ~/.cache
<valorie> afaik nobody uses .kde any more
<valorie> for that skel might be the right thing to do
<roracle> well i was asking in here because a friend of mine said to find out "how your distro does it" because apparently it's different for each, and KDE help says it uses /etc/skel, so i presumed
<roracle> and the help docs all say .kde is the folder to use
<valorie> wow
<valorie> old docs then
<valorie> all the old kde4/qt4 stuff is gone
<roracle> yeah, software gets updated sooner than help lol.  that's why i came to the irc.
<valorie> unless you are on an old LTS
<valorie> this upcoming LTS will have zero
<roracle> i'm personally on 19.10, but the system i'm setting up for is 18.04.3 LTS
<valorie> I'm very much doubting anything uses .kde for configs
<roracle> okay
<valorie> unless you have Amarok
<valorie> which we no longer distribute
<valorie> RIP
<roracle> https://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/Modify_KDE_Software_Defaults
 * valorie hopes for the re-emergence as KF5
<roracle> last updated in 2017 lol
<roracle> i just wish people would stop being so snobby and just get KDE looking like Mac, give apple some competition
<valorie> ~/.config is most of it
<valorie> dunno what mac looks like these days
<valorie> I think plasma looks great
<roracle> it looks the same it has since the first OSX, but Plasma can have the "surface look" but Linux+Plasma runs and controls so much easier
<roracle> there's this thing in Linux that is done better than Win and Mac...and some may laugh, but Linux systems are far more consistent.
<roracle> macOS has added so much nonsense, that it's almost impossible to use everything they've added.  They literally have to add an icon to the dock for anything new to let you know it's there
<valorie> dunno, it's been years since I used a mac
<roracle> because all the nonsense they add doesn't actually give the user anything worth using, and they'll otherwise just keep using it like the desktop it is.
<roracle> but anyways, i should ask in #kde?
<valorie> yes, although except for changing the name of the folders it should be as the old docs suggest
<valorie> it would be good to bring it to the attention of those who know enough to update the wiki as well
<valorie> and you can test the fix
<valorie> :-)
<roracle> okay thank you
<valorie> best of luck!
<tsarompy> yo yo yo
<tsarompy> just a quick question for you guys if youre around
<tsarompy> can you run windowmaker dockapps in kde?
<tsarompy> im guessing i could with openbox/pekwm but is it possible with kwin as the window manager?
<tsarompy> ill ask kde :P
<valorie> just asking the guys, eh
<valorie> there is also #kwin btw
<tsarompy> naw just a figure of speech valorie
<tsarompy> askin everyone ofc
<valorie> ok
<tsarompy> i already purged em tho :P
<tsarompy> trying to not environment-hop
<tsarompy> but i only have 4GB ram, so i cant really enjoy kde to the fullest
<valorie> plasma is usable without kwin
<tsarompy> yzyz
<tsarompy> openbox --replace and what not
<tsarompy> i just turn off the desktop effects, it runs well
<valorie> but I don't know what windowmaker dockapps even are
<tsarompy> windowmaker is kinda like the nextstep interface
<valorie> dunno what that is either
<valorie> I use my computer to do stuff
<valorie> and don't jump around much
<tsarompy> i just get kinda frustrated cause my browser eats all my ram so i try to optimize my desktop as much as possible
<valorie> have you tried falkon?
<tsarompy> my computer froze in the middle of a job application today and im still upset about it
<valorie> it's pretty light
<tsarompy> yeah, falkon is great
<tsarompy> but i cant live without being able to sign into google
<tsarompy> bookmarks/passwords/netflix etc
<valorie> ram isn't expensive....
<valorie> and xmas is coming up
<tsarompy> yeah.. but my laptop is maxed out :\
<valorie> yeah, I know
<valorie> laptops aren't so expensive anymore either
<tsarompy> they are when youre in between jobs :<
<tsarompy> anyways
<tsarompy> thanks for helpin me <3
<tsarompy> i think ill idle here, maybe i can help someone
<valorie> true
<valorie> well, #kwin is where the kwin experts hang out, although once europe wakes up you'll have more luck
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Good morning America!!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> 😉
<IrcsomeBot> RatTheMouse was added by: RatTheMouse
<IrcsomeBot> <RatTheMouse> HI)
<lordievader> Good morning
<kab0m> anyone in here who can help me with some QT/QML script problem?
<IrcsomeBot> Fabiodani was added by: Franzpow
<user|26538> could a child learn Kubuntu? Also are there games lol
<kab0m> I cant run a qml-script in kde neon. Error "qml: Did not load any objects, exiting." the same script runs fine ob ubuntu 18.04. Anyone knows what to do?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Hi guys! I just realized that on Kubuntu 19.10 with ppa there seems to be an issue with the shortcuts. @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> when I switch the standard "Show desktop" widget in the panel to "minimize all" and then assign "meta+D" to "minimize all" it asks me if I want to reassign the shortcut (from "Show desktop" widget to "minimize all". I approve the change, but nothing changes. "Meta+D" still activates the "show desktop" funktionality". Restarting the session does not solve the problem.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Can anyone confirm?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Am I doing something obviously wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> And it brings me back to a question I asked before here: Would not "minimize all" be the better default?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> We did discuss that, and decided not IIRC
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I'll try the shortcut thing in a little while.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Thanks a lot!
<shubham828> There are only 45 bugs on bugzilla with JJ tag , most of them are so old so how do i find my first begginer friendly bug ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Linuxophil, Works for me
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Thanks for looking into it! Do you have any idea where I might have gone wrong?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Sounds like we did exactly the same thing, so not sure. I assume you clicked apply? What does the shortcut say is asigned if you go back again and check?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> yes on both accounts.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I send screenshots.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1261x894) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Cca5h0j6/file_20153.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1250x1011) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/oGQeGKsl/file_20154.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> that's weird!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> it not says that the widget switched back to Show desktop!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> But the properties of "minimize all" looks exactly the same:
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1250x1011) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0XGoeqB2/file_20155.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 1016x716) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6jt0LsWS/file_20156.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> OK. Solved.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> in contrast to what the dialog said (the dialog that asked me if it should switch "meta+d" from "Show desktop" to "minimize all"), it did assign the shortcut to both, but acted only on the preexisting assigment.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> When I manually deleted "meta+D" for "show desktop" it automatically deleted the shortcut for "minimize all" as well.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Then I set "meta+D" again for "minimize all" and now it works.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Odd. Worked 1st time here
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> One for the "papercut-list", I guess. 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Yeah. I use the Kubuntu 19.10 image from 3 days after release. Plus backports ppa. Up to date with all updates of right now.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> That is what I was testing with.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> All in all, I am very happy with Kubuntu 19.10. I have it on a test SSD parallel to my Kubuntu 18.04. Only thing I have not tested is Gaming.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> I have to say that usability in terms of making things more easy to find if you don't already know where they are has very much improved since 5.12!
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Yeah, it is looking good for 5.18 LTS Plasma :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, I have to say that can hardly wait!
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> Also, for 20.04 we are not going to face the same problem with the ppa as in 18.04, right?
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> The problem of being stuck on one Plasma release if we do not want to leave the LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> That could well be the case.
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Sup folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills , another question entirely: I have tried working with the PIM suit on 19.10 again. Do you know if there are plans in the forseeable future to get more syncing functionality into KDE connect? Like contacts and calendar?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> I don't think so, but could be wrong. There seems to be phone contact work going on via vcard, but that is not PIM contacts AFAIK
<BluesKaj> .
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @RikMills, Hm... seemless integration here would be a great value add to KDE and the PIM suit. It would actually make me use it.
<MrMinemeet> Hi,
<MrMinemeet> I'm trying to install Kubuntu on my main PC but I always get stuck at installation after selecting my drive. It tells "Errno 5: Input/Output error" and that I should check my cd(I use a USB) and my drive. I tried multiple USB sticks and destination drives but always get stuck at this
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @MrMinemeet, Maybe this article can help you  … https://askubuntu.com/questions/65830/errno-5-input-output-error-when-trying-to-install
<R_Aravind-M> Try Downloading the iso again..
<R_Aravind-M> Use the torrent mirror
<MrMinemeet> @R_Aravind-M already downloaded it from a few different servers. Checksum was always OK
<R_Aravind-M> <MrMinemeet "@R_Aravind-M already downloaded "> I had the same issue..
<R_Aravind-M> It got solved when I redownloaded
<MrMinemeet> @R_Aravind-M ok I'll try redownloading so often until it works
<oerheks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MrMinemeet> I know. Always did it when downloaded and it always matched
<MrMinemeet> might it be because of the programm to copy it on my usb? I'm using "Startup Disk Creator"
<R_Aravind-M> Then also do check if there are any bad sectors in your drive
<R_Aravind-M> <MrMinemeet "might it be because of the progr"> I dont think that might be the problem..
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> @R_Aravind-M> <MrMinemeet "might it be because of the progr", maybe try etcher. It always works for me. No matter the hardware or operating system.
<IrcsomeBot> <Linuxophil> https://etcher.download/
<R_Aravind-M> <IrcsomeBot "<Linuxophil> @R_Aravind-M> <MrMi"> I usually use Rufus and it works fine
<MrMinemeet> @R_Aravid-M I uses it too and a few weeks ago it worked fine but not anymore.
<MrMinemeet> Drive check doesn't work as  it tells mit "is in use"
<MrMinemeet> Etcher just gives me a error that the iso is corrupted (even though the SHA256 is correct)
<roman_> ???
<roman> asd
<derek-shnosh> Is there any way to achieve a wallpaper "span" across multiple monitors? Similarly to the feature in Windows? I love the 19.10 wallpaper and it looks great spanned! https://i.imgur.com/I1YoIfG.jpg
<genii> derek-shnosh: There is currently not a way to do this from the settings available. But if you're set on having it look like this, you can just split the picture into sections and have each section on each separate monitor
<derek-shnosh> genii: thanks for the response. I'll hold off until this is a built-in supported feature, if it becomes one. Having the dissimilar resolutions and orientations as shown in the picture makes that cumbersome.
<BlueBomber> anyone here use espeak
<valorie> BlueBomber: you might ask in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
#kubuntu 2019-11-22
<IrcsomeBot> Bill Stevenson was added by: Bill Stevenson
<IrcsomeBot> uyijz was added by: uyijz
<user|14892> where can I find a list of pre installed snaps in kubuntu please? I want to know before I download the iso
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @user|14892, I wasn't aware there were any.
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Did someone tell you there were?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Correct. There are none pre-installed
<user|14892> I seen on reddit somewhere that the latest versions of ubuntu and the other flavours have snaps pre installed by default. system monitor calculator etc
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Kubuntu does not
<user|14892> okay thank you all for your help and time!!! I haven't been a fan of snaps. But it's only a personal thing.
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> cipher_alpha was added by: cipher_alpha
<enrico> !list
<ubottu> enrico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<chaz__> soooo what today's great debate ?
<ickJ> 01
<IrcsomeBot> Gerardo Bazen was added by: Gerardo Bazen
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Is Plasma Mobile a " thing"?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I would like to try it in the future but I think my phone is not compatible
<user|67550> Hi, how much free space is needed for this release?
<valorie> @Franzpow yes, plasma mobile is very active
<valorie> https://www.plasma-mobile.org/
#kubuntu 2019-11-23
<Rabid_Raven> anybody know how to set up grub (or whatever else) to make my msi gt72 actually wake from sleep in linux?
<Rabid_Raven> I'm tired of getting a black screen and being forced to shut it down
<valorie> Rabid_Raven: you can ask in #ubuntu if there is no answer here
<valorie> much larger chan
<valorie> I don't think grub handles waking from sleep
<valorie> I believe that's a systemd function
<valorie> dunno though - I never sleep this machine
<Rabid_Raven> alright, thanks for the help
<quiterion> howdy yall
<quiterion> coming at ya from hannah montana linux
<gcpu> hola
<gcpu> soy de chihuahua mexico
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> stromnetzer was added by: stromnetzer
<IrcsomeBot> Bryan Lambert was added by: Bryan Lambert
<IrcsomeBot> <Bryan Lambert> DO NOT LET YOUR PAST EXPERIENCE RUIN YOUR FUTURE ❌ DO NOT LET FAKE BROKERS & SCAMMERS MAKE YOU QUIT ON BINARY OPTIONS ❌❌BINARY OPTIONS IS FOR REAL & HAS CHANGED THE LIFE OF SO MANY PEOPLE, YOU JUST HAVE TO STICK WITH A LEGIT PRO TRADER & START ENJOYING THE FULL BENEFITS OF BINARY TRADING, I GUARANTEE YOU ALL NEW INVESTORS TO GIVE US A TRY & SEE HOW LEGIT & TRUE WE ARE IN OUR WORDS, STOP DOUBTING 🛑 MAKE A MOVE TODAY & I 
<IrcsomeBot> YOU 💯 YOU WILL BE HAPPY WITH THE DECISION YOU TOOK INVESTING WITH @sirpeterson55 WE LET OUR WORKS DO THE TALKS 🗣🗣🗣 MAKE MONEY WHILE YOU SLEEP 💰 WE ALL HAVE 24HOURS ❗️LETS KEEP EARNING EACH HOUR 💰 MAKE EVERY HOUR COUNTS NOW ❗️❗️ ITS NEVER TOO LATE TO SET UP YOUR INVESTMENT NOW WITH ONE OF THE FEW BEST LEGIT PRO TRADER ON TELEGRAM @sirpeterson55  KILL YOUR DOUBTS & COME TESTIFY 👍
<oerheks> ah, the reason to ignore IrcsomeBot
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> @RikMills
<bprompt> hehehh
<bprompt> oerheks you mean you're not investing on that  💰 💰 💰 💰? ohh man, your loss =)
<kiwi77> test
<IrcsomeBot> <Schyken> Test successful
#kubuntu 2019-11-24
<IrcsomeBot> Alan E. Geary was added by: Alan E. Geary
<Bobobo> hello, can anyone instruct me on how to change my screen resolution?
<Bobobo> do people chat here?
<johndoe_> HI, I'm relatively a newb to linux, and needed some guidance
<johndoe_> I have installed Ubuntu 19.10 on a system and gotten Wayland to work with Gnome ( i have a 4K laptop and a 34" ultrawide external monitor)
<johndoe_> I'm trying to test out KDE plasma desktop for preference
<johndoe_> but after installin plasma-workstation-wayland and xwayland, I still do not see an option at login for a Plasma Wayland session
<tiger-b2> hey guys i have one question to yous, but first i came from germany, my english is not so fine, is here anybody who can give the answers in German.
<tiger-b2> I need help by the Kubuntu Rights for Partions.
<tiger-b2> I have create a new Partion in the Programm GParted in EXT4 as Primary Partion.
<tiger-b2> Now I can`t writing any Dates in this Partion.
<tiger-b2> which commands do I have to enter in the bash to get full reading and writing rights for the partition
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Ksadklkl> I am trying to do the vulnserver form the windows machine as BoF but I can't find a modules with ASLR disabled
<Ksadklkl> don't know where aI shoudl be jumping to, is there somehting I am misssing?
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Hey, is there a way to use a bot that could link IRC to Telegram like the one that is running here?
<PeGaSuS> Franzpow, if you have a shell/VPS it is possible, but probably out of the scope of this channel
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> I imagine that's possible. I was asking here bc it's the first time that I see something like this but I have no Idea how to do that
<IrcsomeBot> <bauchhaus> @Franzpow, Maybe you should check here:  … RITlug/teleirc … https://t.me/teleirc
<IrcsomeBot> <Franzpow> Thanks!
<ohallot_tdf> hello KDE wizzards... I have 2 kubuntu machines, where in one, I can highlight the contents between parenthesis in kate and the other I can't. Both cnfigs are identical. where should I look for? The good setting gives me a yellow, while the other has no coloe. Thanks!
<rebecca> so, i have effectively 'bricked' an install of kubuntu and i'm wondering if it's possible to restore it. it was recently installed from 18.04 installer. the AMD drivers "amdgpu-pro-19.30-838629-ubuntu-18.04" were successfully installed.
<rebecca> it was going well until until i followed the advice here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWg8q_f7nI4&
<rebecca> in order to fix the web video screen tearing
<ohallot_tdf> to add another info, the good install was an upgrade and the bad one was brand new 19.10
<rebecca> after adding the "tearfree" xorg.conf the system just booted to a black screen
<rebecca> i was able to modify grub, gain root and delete the offending directory + file but much to my surprise, the problem persisted
<rebecca> i have since tried nomodeset but this does not help it boot
<rebecca> i have also copied the entire /etc/X11 directory from a known good system onto the 'bricked' system and it still boots to black screen
<rebecca> how might that xorg.conf change have crippled the system elsewhere after the change was rolled back?
<BluesKaj> rebecca, does the good system have thesame hardware as yours, if not then sustituing the Xconfig file won't work
<BluesKaj> substituting
<vlad_> Здравствуйте.
<BluesKaj> !ru | vlad_
<ubottu> vlad_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rebecca> oh, missed you. but yes, the good system has the same hardware
<rebecca> i resized the bricked partition and installed the exact same OS and GPU drivers
<paul__> hey guys how are things i have bluej running on my machine and when i click the X to close it i cant is there any other way of shutting the programme down
<paul__> it is completly unresponsive
<paul__> 304 people and no one is going to help
<paul__> and you wonder why nobody wants to use linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Alessandro> @paul__, Why do you want to use Linux ?
<IrcsomeBot> <RatTheMouse> @paul__, There is internet...
<Evropi> hiya, just wondering if you're aware of this strange behaviour, not sure I'd call it a bug
<Evropi> I installed the Greek-language version of KDE which had its fair share of problems, the installer doesn't seem too well-equipped to handle that process... anyway
<Evropi> the virtual keyboard option, for some odd reason, installs Danish and German alongside English and Greek?
<Evropi> I believe this lies with the distro rather than KDE. Lemme know if you're aware of that, can't seem to find a report but surely it's not intentional behaviour right?
<user|86491> Hello!
